# [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?



## Zubunapy (1. Mai 2008)

Moin. 

In letzter Zeit ist ja nicht wirklich viel gutes erschienen. Daher interessiert mich mal, was ihr derzeitig so zoggt. Ich weiß nämlich nicht, was man so noch zoggen könnte. Insofern muss ich dem Herren des ursprünglichen  Freds recht geben. Aber nur in diesem einen Punkt.


_SSAedit: Sinnlosen Nebensatz im Titel entfernt_


----------



## olstyle (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Anfang der Woche habe ich mir *Sam&Max Season Two* zugelegt. Die 40$ im Telltale Store sind ja nur noch ~27€ und damit weit unter Vollpreis.
Mittlerweile habe ich die "schlechte" Episode Nummer Drei durch und auch mit dieser viel Spaß gehabt.
Eine absolute Empfehlung von mir für das Paket  .

*Assassin´s Creed* werde ich mir als Story-Fan wohl als Übergangslösung noch ansehen bevor dann hoffentlich bald *Mass Effect* erscheint.


----------



## Boesor (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Ist das jetzt der Thread wie eben, nur ohne Beleidigungen?
Sehr gut!

Ich spiele zur Zeit keine aktuellen Spiele (Ausnahme: C&C 3 Kanes Zorn)
Ansonsten habe ich gestern zum ersten Mal DTM 3 durchgespielt.


----------



## Zubunapy (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Boesor am 01.05.2008 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das jetzt der Thread wie eben, nur ohne Beleidigungen?


Ja, diesmal eben wirklich 
Wie auch unser "Liebling" schon schrieb, sind aktuelle Games ja nicht mehr sonderlich qualitativ hochwertig. Deswegen interessiert es mich eben, was man zZ zoggen kann.



> Sehr gut!
> 
> Ich spiele zur Zeit keine aktuellen Spiele (Ausnahme: C&C 3 Kanes Zorn)
> Ansonsten habe ich gestern zum ersten Mal DTM 3 durchgespielt.


War das nicht Kanes Rache?
 :-o


----------



## Boesor (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Zubunapy am 01.05.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> War das nicht Kanes Rache?
> :-o



Stimmt, war das Original vielleicht Kanes Zorn (übersetzt?)
Oder vielleicht komme ich auch darauf weil der Kerl in den Videos immer so zornig rüberkommt.
Wer weiß


----------



## fiumpf (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Wenn ich mal Zeit zum Zocken finde läuft aktuell das:

- NfS Pro Street
- Assassins Creed
- UT³
- GTA SA
- CoH

Je nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Zuletzt gezockte Spiele, chronologisch geordnet, beginnend mit dem aktuellen (Bewertungen in Klammern):

Rush for Berlin (-)
Enclave (14/20)
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time (18/20)
The Cronicles of Riddick (18/20)
James Bond: Nightfire (13/20)
XIII (17,5/20)
GTA: San Andreas (19/20)

... öhm, mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein. Die Speicherkapazität meines Brains ist auf drei Monate limitiert. Scheiss Shareware.  

SSA


----------



## mastermaisi777 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

derzeit quasi nur shaiya (online MMORPG siehe auch mein thread

sonst auch noch NFS:MW , TDU , COD4 .


----------



## eXitus64 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

GTA 4
CoD 4


----------



## marwin756 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Spiele momentan auf PC :
Spiel ( Punkte )

Far Cry (18/20)

Auf  der 360 :

Call of Duty 4    (20/20)
Halo 3 (17/20)
PES 2008 (18/20)
Forza 2 (19/20)
Und natürlich : GTA IV    (20/20)

Fazit : hmmmm......ziemlich viele "Killerspiele"


----------



## bumi (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Spielen tu ich momentan eigentlich fast gar nix, finde irgendwie keine Motivation. Derzeit installiert sind:
- UT3
- UT2k4
- The Witcher
- Bioshock (zweiter Durchlauf)
- Titan Quest & Immortal Throne
- Diablo 2 & LoD
- Ankh & Herz des Osiris
- Zack McKracken 2
- Starcraft

des weiteren überlege ich ständig, ob ich mal wieder Condemned installieren und zu ende bringen sollte... Aber eigentlich warte ich derzeit nur auf das Erscheinen von The Abbey, A Vampyre Story und Geheimakte 2


----------



## Solon25 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				bumi am 01.05.2008 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> - Titan Quest & Immortal Throne
> - Diablo 2 & LoD


Die und noch 10 andere sind bei mir installiert. Hab aber schon seit Anfang März keine Lust zum zocken gehabt. Nähere mich seit ca. 2 Wochen wieder vorsichtig über Konsole an:

PES 2006 (PS-2)
NHL 2005 (PS-2)
Resident Evil: Code Veronica-X (NGC Version)

wobei die Spielzeit von PES-6 überwiegt


----------



## DoktorX (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Company of Heroes, Audiosurf, Supreme Commander. Wobei bei Audiosurf steig ich nicht durch. SupCom ist doch nicht so der hammer wie ich zuerst gedacht habe.
Ah und GoW zock ich noch.


----------



## olstyle (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				DoktorX am 01.05.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Audiosurf


Hatte ich glatt vergessen.
Das kommt natürlich auch immer mal wieder zwischendurch zum Zug.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Auf dem PC beschäftige ich mich derzeit mit einem noch recht "neuen" Klassiker, *Knights of the old Republic*. Ich werde es durchspielen und mich danach mit dem zweiten Teil beschäftigen, den ich noch kaufen muss.

Auf der XBox 360 (man möge mich schlagen, ich bin vom Hype überwältigt worden!) *GTA IV*. Macht schon verdammt viel Spaß und die Story ist bisher auch überraschend gut. Außerdem gefällt mir das etwas realistischere (aber langsamere) Gameplay sehr gut.

Auf der Warteliste steht derzeit noch *Dungeon Siege*, das ich irgendwann nächste Woche in meinem Briefkasten finden werde. Allerdings werde ich mich da hauptsächlich mit den *Ultima*-Mods beschäftigen.


----------



## Peter23 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Zubunapy am 01.05.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin.
> 
> In letzter Zeit ist ja nicht wirklich viel gutes erschienen. Daher interessiert mich mal, was ihr derzeitig so zoggt. Ich weiß nämlich nicht, was man so noch zoggen könnte. Insofern muss ich dem Herren des ursprünglichen  Freds recht geben. Aber nur in diesem einen Punkt.



Online: Call of Duty 4
              C&C 3 Kanes Zorn


Offline: Ab und zu eine Runde Crysis mit anderen configs


----------



## Zubunapy (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Schon wieder Kanes Zorn. Hab ich da was verpasst? Und was ist TDU??


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Zubunapy am 01.05.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder Kanes Zorn. Hab ich da was verpasst? Und was ist TDU??



TDU wird wohl Test Drive Unlimited sein ... im Grunde ein tolles Spiel, aber leider hab ich auf dem PC mit massenhaft Problemen zu kämpfen und will es mir noch auch noch zusätzlich für die XBox 360 kaufen.


----------



## Gunter (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

abgesehen von gta4 auf der konsole habe ich wieder *Cultures* ausgegraben. habe kürzlich 10 minuten lang siedler 4 gespielt, siedler wieder deinstalliert und cultures wieder angefangen, diesmal die addon-kampagne "rache des regengottes". gefällt mir um ein vielfaches besser als die siedler.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

PC: 
Call of Duty 4
UT Classic
Supreme Commander - Forged Alliance
Medieval II - Total War
Star Wars - Knights of the Old Republic (schon wieder  )

Wii:
Die Simpsons - Das Spiel
Guitar Hero III
Pro Evolution Soccer 2008
Mario Kart Wii


----------



## Bonez (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Aktuell (alles PC):

Dark Messiah of Might and Magic
Jade Empire
SWAT4 inkl. Addon

Demnächst steht irgendwann auf dem Programm:

Resident Evil 4 (Warte  darauf, dass die UK Version preiswerter wird)
Pro Evo 8 (wenn es in den Bugdetbereich rückt)
Assasins Creed (wenn es in den Bugdetbereich rückt)


----------



## Goddess (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Derzeit bin ich mit Geheimakte Tunguska beschäftigt. Ausser Tunguska spiele ich ebenfalls noch Overlord Raising Hell, Assassins' Creed und  Caesar VI. Ankh Herz des Osiris, Treasure Island, Desperados 2 und Star Trek Legacy werde ich wohl darauf folgend in Angriff nehmen. Auch Sinking Island und Paradise stehen noch auf meiner To-Do Liste. 

Zuletzt habe ich eigentlich nur Adventure gespielt, und vertreibe mir mit den aktuellen Spielen auch nur mehr oder minder die Zeit, bis Titel wie Mass Effect, Drakensang, Alone in the Dark und natürlich Spore erscheinen.


----------



## Iceman (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Momentan:

- Age of Conan Closed Beta
- Team Fortress 2
- GTA 4


----------



## DoktorX (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Zubunapy am 01.05.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder Kanes Zorn. Hab ich da was verpasst?


Englisch: C&C 3 Kanes *Wrath*. Und Wrath bedeutet übersetzt Zorn.


----------



## ziegenbock (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

wie ich bereits an anderer stelle geschrieben habe:

Two Worlds
Gothic 3
Test Drive Unlimted
Titan Quest Immortal Throne

außerdem habe ich noch etliche angefangene spiele auf meiner festplatte, z.b.:

The Witcher
Company of Hereos
Oblivion + beide addons
Baldurs Gate 2 + TdB


----------



## Vordack (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Trackmania United Forever
Rainbow Six Vegas 1 im Coop


----------



## Zubunapy (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Hihi, ich hab grad (zum ersten Mal) SeriousSam First Encounter angefangen. Ist gar nicht mal verkehrt. Jetzt verstehe ich endlich, wie es zum zweiten "Teil" kam. Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht, nachdem ich die ganzen Elemente eingesammelt habe.


----------



## Solon25 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Bonez am 01.05.2008 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuell (alles PC):
> Pro Evo 8 (wenn es in den Bugdetbereich rückt)


Ist es seit kurzem, siehe hier http://www.gameworld.de/artikel/system/pc_spiel/productId/256661/spiel/pro_evolution_soccer_2008_dvd_rom.htm


----------



## TheChicky (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Seit ein paar Wochen mit einem Spezi wieder Diablo 2 LOD im Battle.Net

Und es macht wie üblich riiiiiesig fun


----------



## bsekranker (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

GTA San Anreas

Weil ich GTA IV noch nicht spielen kann.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Auf dem *PC* spiele ich gerade ähm...eigentlich nix.   
Als einziges Spiel habe ich Quake Wars drauf, doch da wird es langsam langweilig, bzw. ich warte auch den Release von Patch 1.5

Von der Software-Pyramide habe ich mir kürzlich Serious Sam 2, Battlefront 2 und Call of Duty 2 gekauft. Sam 2 hatte ich schon zum Release für 30 Euro gekauft, doch ich habe es dann wieder vertickt. Battlefront 2 war ganz nett, um sich als Jedi etwas Stimmung für "The Force Unleashed" aufzubauen. Call of Duty 2 nur wegen dem MP gekauft, der aber bei der Pyramidenversion nicht so recht funktionieren will. Grob gesagt: Alle 3 Spiele waren Fehlkäufe (gut, waren auch "nur" 25 Euro).

Auf *Wii* zocke ich mal wieder Resident Evil 4 durch, und spiele gelegentlich WiiSports (Golf 4tw ^^) und Mario Kart.

Auf dem *DS* ist atm irgendwie auch nix los, daher zocke ich da mal wieder Mario Kart durch.

Auf der *PSP* spiele ich nur Vice City Stories. Das restliche Lineup ist für die Tonne.

Auf dem *N64* wird noch extrem selten GoldenEye 64 gespielt.

Auf der *XB360* vom Kollegen halt GTA4, Assassins Creed und Call of Duty über XBLive.

Ganz besonders warte ich im Moment aber auf dieses Spiel: Indy!. Da frage ich mich halt nur, für welche Plattform ich das kaufen soll. Für PC, Wii, PSP oder DS...   

Gerade für den PC sieht es imho momentan richtig arm aus, und ich finde da nix, was einen Kauf wert wäre. Assassins Creed habe ich auf Konsole gezockt, Mass Effect ebenfalls. Vegas 2 interessiert nicht und bis Spore und StarCraft 2 am Start sind, vergehen auch noch einige Monate. Tote Hose in perfekter Vollendung...

Regards, eX!


----------



## N8Mensch (2. Mai 2008)

*Was spielt ihr seit 2005 und in der Zukunft?*

Battlefield2 + Addon SpecialForces + Modifications(PoE2, Forgotten Hope, ProjectReality usw.)


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr seit 2005 und in der Zukunft?*

Armed Assault + Queens Gambit
Call of Duty 4
Command & Conquer 3
Crysis
Unreal Tournament 3
The Witcher
Hellgate London
PES 2008
World of Warcraft

Zwischendurch auch immer mal wieder das ein oder andere Adventure oder eben ältere Spiele von früher.

Die nächsten beiden Spiele, die ich mir gerne käufen möchte, sind Lego Indiana Jones und Mass Effect.


----------



## muertel (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr seit 2005 und in der Zukunft?*

also ich steh eher auf schwer zu meisternde games, sprich simulationen, deshalb sind auf meinen pc derzeit installiert:

- Lock On: Modern Air Combat Simulation
- Microsoft Flight Simulator X
- Armed Assault
- GTR2
- Live for Speed


ein bisschen spass muss natürlich auch sein und so zocke ich nebenbei noch die üblichen verdächtigen (call of duty, crysis...)...

zur zeit bin ich an rainbow six vegas 2 dran und wundere mich grade, wieviel terroristen in 1 (!!!!!) Haus passen    (statt die bude zu stürmen wär es besser das ding gleich dem erdboden gleichzumachen, kann ja nicht sein dass in einem zweistöckigen Haus an die 60 Tangos drinnen rumwuseln   )


----------



## bumi (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.05.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der *PSP* spiele ich nur Vice City Stories. Das restliche Lineup ist für die Tonne.


Darf ich dir God of War: Chains of Olympus ans Herz legen? Ich selbst besitze zwar keine PSP, aber den Vorgänger GoW2 auf der PS2 - und es ist ein Heidenspass!
Die Handheldversion habe ich meinem älteren Bruder empfohlen, der sonst eigentlich nicht auf die Art von Spielen steht, und er war ob der Präsentation begeistert...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				bumi am 02.05.2008 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 02.05.2008 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, darfst du.   
Das Spiel hat ja geniale Wertungen bekommen, aber ich werde es mir für die aktuelle PSP nicht kaufen. Da meine so langsam Probleme macht (Akku, Display, rechte Schultertaste), werde ich mir vll. GoW (dann wird es wohl auch billiger sein) zusammen mit der PSPSlim & Lite holen. Kann könnte ich das Spiel zumindest dank TV-Out auch auf dem Fernseher spielen, was gerade bei GoW schon effektiver wäre, als es auf dem "kleinen" Display zu zocken. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Gunter (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.05.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der *PSP* spiele ich nur Vice City Stories. Das restliche Lineup ist für die Tonne.


liberty city stories taugt nichts? oder hast du das bereits durch? :-o


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Gunter am 03.05.2008 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 02.05.2008 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Ding ist ja relativ alt, aber ich habe das auch durch. Das taugt schon was, ist imho sogar besser als GTA3, aber auch dort nervt leider (wie bei GTAVCS) die Steuerung etwas. Beide Konzepte sind durchaus solide und spaßige Spiele für die PSP, die viel Spaß machen. Nur Vice City Stories hat imho den großen Vorteil, dass man dort einfach das bunte Miami-Flair hat, während Liberty City Stories eher grau, depressiv und optisch leicht langweilig wirkt. Inhaltlich sind aber beide Titel recht gleich.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Gunter (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 03.05.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding ist ja relativ alt, aber ich habe das auch durch. Das taugt schon was, ist imho sogar besser als GTA3, aber auch dort nervt leider (wie bei GTAVCS) die Steuerung etwas. Beide Konzepte sind durchaus solide und spaßige Spiele für die PSP, die viel Spaß machen. Nur Vice City Stories hat imho den großen Vorteil, dass man dort einfach das bunte Miami-Flair hat, während Liberty City Stories eher grau, depressiv und optisch leicht langweilig wirkt. Inhaltlich sind aber beide Titel recht gleich.


vice city mochte ich nie, weil ich dem 80er-jahre miami-flair nichts abgewinnen kann, mein lieblingsteil der triologie war immer gta3... ich hoffe ich hab irgendwann die gelegenheit, die beiden stories-ableger irgendwo zu spielen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Gunter am 03.05.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe ich hab irgendwann die gelegenheit, die beiden stories-ableger irgendwo zu spielen.


Hast du eine PS2? Die beiden Teile gibt es nämlich auch zum Budget-Preis für diese Plattform. Da wird dann hoffentlich auch die Steuerung besser sein, als auf der PSP. Sony hat die Knöpfe dort einfach schrecklich positioniert, was darin resultiert, dass die PSP wirklich das einzige Gamepadlayout hat, mit welchem ich nicht harmoniere. 

Pflichtspiele sind die beiden Teile wohl nicht (jedenfalls plattformübergreifend), aber für echte GTA-Fans bieten die ganz ordentliches Futter und 2 neue Kampagnen mit 2 bekannten Figuren.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonez (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Solon25 am 02.05.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonez am 01.05.2008 23:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool, hatte letztens bei Amazon geguckt und da wollten die noch über 30 € dafür


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Goddess am 02.05.2008 07:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Derzeit bin ich mit Geheimakte Tunguska beschäftigt. Ausser Tunguska spiele ich ebenfalls noch Overlord Raising Hell, *Assassins' Creed* und  *Caesar IV*.*Ankh Herz des Osiris*, Treasure Island, Desperados 2 und Star Trek Legacy werde ich wohl darauf folgend in Angriff nehmen. Auch Sinking Island und Paradise stehen noch auf meiner To-Do Liste.
> 
> Zuletzt habe ich eigentlich nur Adventure gespielt, und vertreibe mir mit den aktuellen Spielen auch nur mehr oder minder die Zeit, bis Titel wie *Mass Effect*, *Drakensang*, Alone in the Dark und natürlich *Spore* erscheinen.



Mmmh, wir haben irgendwie einen sehr ähnlichen Spielegeschmack. 
 

Habe zuletzt Assassin's Creed gespielt und vertreibe mir, bis Mass Effect erscheint, die Zeit (wieder einmal) mit Oblivion und Civilization IV.


----------



## Solon25 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Ich hab heute Nachmittag das Tutorial und die erste Mission von *Dragonshard* gespielt. Gefiel mir soweit ganz gut und werde wohl nachher weiter spielen. Ist nur doof das es die (mal wieder  ) ungepatchte PCG Vollversion ist und es einen Patch gibt...


----------



## Zubunapy (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Hab mal wieder Dumm3 angefangen. Irgendwie immernoch geil.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Hab Mir heute was gekauft:

Rainbow6 Vegas
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic
Portal 

Mutiplayer weiterhin Call Of Duty 4


----------



## crackajack (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

aktuell spiele ich, je nach Lust und Laune:
Supreme Commander (4/5)
GT Legends (4/5)
Trackmania Nations Forever (5/5)
Portal (5/5)
Minesweeper *g* (5/5)
Jade Empire (4/5)
Team Fortress 2 (5/5)
Mario Kart wii (4/5)
Zack&Wicki (wii) (4/5)
und
ev. noch ein paar Level als Luigi bei Super Mario Galaxy (6/5  )

Ohne die verdammten Zeitfresser TM und TF2 würde der Stapel an ungespielten Sachen schneller kleiner werden.


----------



## muertel (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

ich "würde" jetzt die demo von Race Driver GRID spielen (wie uns pcgames noch vor ein paar tagen mitgeteilt hat sollte die heute erscheinen!)


allerdings gibs da wohl probleme, also morgen   


deshalb zur zeit mit nem freund "World in Conflict"


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				muertel am 08.05.2008 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ich "würde" jetzt die demo von Race Driver GRID spielen (wie uns pcgames noch vor ein paar tagen mitgeteilt hat sollte die heute erscheinen!)
> 
> 
> allerdings gibs da wohl probleme, also morgen
> ...



Da spiel ich im moment die 10 Tage MP-Testversion. Wirklich ein tolles Spiel und ich werd mir da wohl auch die Vollversion demnächst holen 

Zusätzlich hab ich heute auch mal wieder mit Lego Star Wars angefangen, einfach ein schönes Spiel


----------



## Ricco2001 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Passend zur sommerlichen Atmosphäre draussen habe ich mal wieder Anno1701 installiert. Dank neuem Rechner und Monitor siehts nochmal einen ganzen Tick hübscher aus als ich es in Erinnerung hatte.Überhaupt hat mich die Anschaffung dazu verleitet, mir gleichfalls die Gameflatrate (ja die links unten hier auf der Seite..)zu leisten. Also habe ich in den letzten drei Wochen ne Menge Spiele gezockt, muss aber sagen, das ich an Heroes 5 doch am längsten hängengeblieben bin...gerade mit einem Kumpel im Hotseat springt der Stundenzeiger förmlich.


----------



## Solon25 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Ich hab erst meinen Backup Ordner angeschaut und sah, das ich mal u.a. den Save von *Icewind Dale 2* darein kopiert hatte. Flugs installiert und gepatcht hab ich mich bis eben wieder reingefuchst um endlich mal das Ende zu sehen


----------



## Swissbong (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

An sich bin ich an Assasins Creed dran, aber aufgrund technischer Probleme mit meinem PC (siehe Hardware Forum ^^) bin ich gezwungen, AC vorerst auf Eis zu legen leider...

Ansonsten spiel ich zur Zeit noch:

-> WoW (juhuu - ich hab endlich mal nen Krieger auf 70 *über beide Backen strahl*)
--> Flight Simulator X plus Addon
--> Gothic 2 plus Addon & diverse Mods
--> So Blonde
--> Sam & Max Season 1
--> Zack 2


----------



## Hard-2-Get (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Hab Mafia wieder ausgegraben.   

Was mach Ich eigentlich hier? Ich geh weiter Tommy durch die Straßen hetzen.


----------



## Solon25 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 14.05.2008 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Mafia wieder ausgegraben.


Hatte ich erst ca. im Januar wieder gespielt 

*Icewind Dale-2* nach wie vor, gestern 2. Kapitel (von 5) beendet und das 3. noch angefangen


----------



## ShiZon (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

PES 8
Dungeon Siege 2
TDU
Medal of Honor
TES 4 Oblivion + Add-On
Titan Quest + Add-On
Bioshock

Aber momentan zock ich Oblivion wie blöd, ganz besonders freu ich mich immer auf die recht häufigen Abstürze!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Also bei Mir ist Oblivion noch nie abgestürzt.  :-o 
Das verwundert mich ja selbst schon.

btw, Titan Quest neu angefangen.


----------



## Zubunapy (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 15.05.2008 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei Mir ist Oblivion noch nie abgestürzt.  :-o
> Das verwundert mich ja selbst schon.


In diesem Falle meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch 

Ich spiel grade Timeshift. Entgegen einige Meinungen finde ich es überhaubt nicht langweilig. Diese Zeitmanipulation ist schon witzig. Nur Schade, dass das "Rückwärtzlaufen" der Zeit so selten genutzt wird. Auch Schade, dass die Zeit nur sehr Kurz angehalten werden kann.


----------



## FXK (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Ich spiele...

PC:

 Warcraft 3(bestes strategiespiel zur zeit)
Two Worlds und Oblivion(Oblivion ist mein all-time-#1-hit,und two worlds ist auch ganz nett)
Schlacht um Mittelerde 2(Online gegen gute spieler immer klasse)


Wii/Ps3:

Mario Kart(eines der besten bisher)
Zelda(siehe oben)
Motorstorm(extrem geiles Rennspiel)
GTA 4(kein Kommentar^^)


----------



## Thronfolger (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

zocke grad Archlord


----------



## Tivoli (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

(Resident evil 2,Tekken 3 PS1) 
(Unreal Championship XBOX)


----------



## PhillipLuepke (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Also im Moment spiele ich eigentlich nur Half Life 2 Deathmatch, da dieses beim Nvidia Treiber dabei war. Ab und zu noch ne Runde Assassins Creed. Für nen kurzen Zeitvertreib ist Online Pokern mit PokerTH auch immer recht lustig.


----------



## ananas45 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Hab Republic Commando wieder ausgepackt... einfach geil das Spiel


----------



## Lordnikon27 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Secret Weapons over Normandy.
Wird grade sakrisch schwer...


----------



## Lord_Rancor (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

PC is bei mir derzeit stark vernachlässigt, drum läuft da nur hin und wieder mal

Flight Simulator X

Der Grund dafür dürfte meine neue XBox360 sein, auf der vor allem

GTA IV ( ,wer hätte es gedacht),
Forza 2,
Bioshock
Ace Combat 6,
sowie Viva Pinata

läuft.


----------



## Zubunapy (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Lord_Rancor am 20.05.2008 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> PC is bei mir derzeit stark vernachlässigt, drum läuft da nur hin und wieder mal
> 
> Flight Simulator X
> 
> ...


Das nenne ich mal nen Einkauf 

Ich bin grad mit Stranglehold und Call of Juarez beschäftigt. Das hält ne Weile


----------



## Mothman (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Ich spiele gerade zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben F.E.A.R und finde das Spiel bisher richtig gelungen. 
Allerdings habe ich einige Enttäuschungen erlebt:
Es ist (für mich) überhaupt nicht gruselig. Ich fand Condemned wesentlich gruseliger.
Die Grafik kann sich selbst nach 3 Jahren noch sehen lassen. Was allerdings garnicht geht, sind imao die Waffen-Grafiken. Keine richtige Zieloptik stört schon etwas die Atmosphäre.
Ich spiele auf normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad und empfinde den (bisher) als viel zu leicht. Mit Slow-Motion ist man ja nahezu unbesiegbar. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich noch nicht durchgespielt habe.

Außerdem werden von mir  immer wieder und ständig Medieval 2 und PES2008 gespielt. Von den beiden Spielen kann ich die Finger einfach nicht lassen. Das sind die Suchtmacher überhaupt.


----------



## Solon25 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Hmm, nachdem mir _IWD-2_ langsam zu zäh wurde, hab ich es mal "geparkt" und _BG-2 + ToB_ installiert und das erste Kapitel gespielt. 

Bekam aber Lust einen Zwerg Solo zu spielen, den gibt es bei meinen Zahlreichen RPG's nur in *Sacred Underworld*. So laufe ich seit gestern mit meinem _Zwerg Paul_ durch Ancaria


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

ATM ist irgendwie tote Hose.

Quake Wars macht trotz Patch 1.5 keinen Spaß mehr. Armed Assault installiert (mit allen Patches -.- ) und 30 Minuten gespielt. Langweilig, irgendwie noch immer mies spielbar. Deinstalliert. Swat 4 installiert. Auch nicht länger als 30 Minuten gespielt. Deinstalliert. Raven Shield installiert. Komischer Grafikfehler macht das Spiel unspielbar. Deinstalliert. *Max Payne 1 und 2 installiert*. Die machen tatsächlich noch immer Spaß. Wird gespielt. 

Auf DS / Wii / XB360 ist momentan auch nix los. Für Mario Kart Wii finde ich keine Gegner mehr zum Abziehen (offline). GTA4 ist durch. Assassins Creed ist langsam richtig blöd und bis Alan Wake kommt, dauert es wohl auch noch "etwas".

Warte daher noch immer auf Lego Indiana Jones (Wii wegen Coop) und weitere gute Titel, die hoffentlich bald mal für alle möglichen Plattformen erscheinen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solon25 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 24.05.2008 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ATM ist irgendwie tote Hose.
> 
> Quake Wars macht trotz Patch 1.5 keinen Spaß mehr. Armed Assault installiert (mit allen Patches -.- ) und 30 Minuten gespielt. Langweilig, irgendwie noch immer mies spielbar. Deinstalliert. Swat 4 installiert. Auch nicht länger als 30 Minuten gespielt. Deinstalliert. Raven Shield installiert. Komischer Grafikfehler macht das Spiel unspielbar. Deinstalliert. *Max Payne 1 und 2 installiert*. Die machen tatsächlich noch immer Spaß. Wird gespielt.


2 Monate nichts gespielt, langsam rangewagt, was 3 Wochen gespielt und nu wieder Lust verloren, was anderes installiert ect. _Same as you.._ Nur andere Spielenamen einsetzen muss man *g* *Noch* juckt es in den Fingern den Zwerg weiter zu spielen, aber dann ist da auch wieder der Charme aus BG-2 im Hinterkopf.. bei IWD-2 biste im vorletzten Kapitel hmmm    *sigh*


----------



## Ernie123 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Offline: Oblivion
              Two Worlds
              Bioshock
              Ab und zu mal Crysis 

Online: CoD 4
              Battlefield 2
              Trackmania Nations Forever

TDU könnt ich eigentlich auch mal wieder rauskramen.


----------



## SuperFab (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Offline: Nichts. 

Online: Herr der Ringe Online (Spiel wird immer besser).


----------



## ziegenbock (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				SuperFab am 25.05.2008 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Online: Herr der Ringe Online (Spiel wird immer besser).



habe letzte woche nach einer mehrmonatigen pause wieder angefangen. und das spiel wird wirklich immer besser (und größer). muß ja bis zum addon meine jägerin auf level 50 bekommen


----------



## SoSchautsAus (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Zuletzt gespielt: 

_El Matador_: Kurzweiliger Ballerspass, der vor Klischees nur so trieft und auf Dauer ziemlich öde wird. 14/20 

_Condemned_: Genialer Survival Horror-Shooter mit unkonventionellem Gameplay, spannender Story und hohem Brutalitätsgrad. 18/20 

_Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter_: Taktik-Shooter, der Simualtion und Arcade perfekt miteinander verschmilzt. Einziger Kritikpunkt: Frustrierender Schwierigkeitsgrad, dank bescheidenem Speichersystem. 16/20 

_Splinter Cell Chaos Theory_: Dritter Teil der SC-Reihe mit einigen Neuerungen im Gameplay und einer gut erzählten Hintergrundgeschichte. 16/20 


Momentan wird gespielt: 

_Serious Sam 2_: Humorvolle aber dumpfbackige Dauerfeuerballerei, die bisher noch nicht so viel Spass macht wie erhofft. 14/20 (vorläufig) 

SSA


----------



## fiumpf (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Aktuell:
*Racedriver GRID*
Aber ausschließlich online, die Karriere hab ich noch nicht angerührt.


----------



## crackajack (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Zuletzt gespielt: 

_Metroid Prime Corruption_: Das beste Egoshooteractionadventure der Reihe. Wieder mal herrlich andersartige Musik, die sich aber nie von den alten Metroidstücken löst, gelungene wii-mote Steuerung und diesmal eine echte Story. Kleines Minus weil es von der Atmosphäre vom einsamen Überlebenskampf etwas zum Actionspiel mutierte. trotzdem locker 5/5 

_Mario Kart wii_: Lustig wie immer, wären nicht die Items, die das Feld im Grand Prix-modus zusammenschieben und (eventuelles) Können etwas  zu sehr in den Hintergrund rücken lassen. Beim Zeitfahren kann man sich aber ungestört von der Glücksfee austoben. 4/5


Momentan wird gespielt: 

_PoP Warrior Within_: Teil 1 gefiel mir besser, rein optisch und auch das es weniger auf Action getrimmt war. Vor allem das musikalische Geschrammel ist irgendwie relativ auffällig und wird dadurch eintönig. 4/5

Zack&Wicki wird weiterhin ab und zu gespielt und nach PoP WW kommt dann wohl Fahrenheit dran.


----------



## bumi (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Irgendwie leide ich derzeit an spielerischer Langeweile... Ich warte auf die nächsten Blockbuster (Geheimakte 2, A Vampyre Story, Still Life 2) und dümpel derweil ein wenig rum...

kürzlich hab ich die *Monkey Island Serie* mal wieder komplett durchgespielt und bin derzeit dabei, mir mal wieder eine monströse Zauberin in Diablo 2 heranzuzüchten. Selbst Spiele wie The Witcher oder C&C3 hab ich seit Wochen/Monaten nicht mehr angerührt, obwohl beides absolute Spitzentitel sind...
Auch UT3 macht micht nicht so wirklich an, weil auf den Servern einfach zu viele Typen mit zu viel Freizeit unterwegs sind   und selbst Titan Quest hab ich nicht mehr angerührt, weil mir das Spiel keine solche Herausforderung wie Diablo bietet...  

Derzeit warte ich darauf dass Gears of War für PC endlich günstiger wird, ich sehne mich nach einem richtigen Bombast-Shooter wo's an allen Enden rummst und kracht. Drum behalte ich auch CoD4 im auge und hoffe auf eine Preissenkung. (und nein, Crysis will niemand!)

Für jegliche Tipps bin ich jedoch jederzeit zu haben


----------



## Solon25 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				bumi am 05.07.2008 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehne mich nach einem richtigen Bombast-Shooter wo's an allen Enden rummst und kracht.
> 
> Für jegliche Tipps bin ich jedoch jederzeit zu haben


Falls Du PS-2 Spiele spielen kannst -->* KillZone *  Da rummst es wirklich beim spielen an allen Ecken. Sogar wenn Du durch den U-Bahn Tunnel gehst, merkst Du die Einschläge von oben  4 Charaktere mit unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten bei jedem neuen Kapitel wählbar. Hab es das erste mal mit einem Allrounder gespielt, der aber keine schweren Waffen nutzen kann, dafür gibt es den Heavy Gunner.

BG-2 hatte ich damals weggelegt und 4 Wochen NWN-2 gespielt. Warte jetzt das MotB (Add On) als Budget kommt. Vorgestern dann wieder *BG-2* rausgeholt und neu angefangen


----------



## bumi (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Solon25 am 05.07.2008 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Du PS-2 Spiele spielen kannst -->* KillZone *  Da rummst es wirklich beim spielen an allen Ecken. Sogar wenn Du durch den U-Bahn Tunnel gehst, merkst Du die Einschläge von oben  4 Charaktere mit unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten bei jedem neuen Kapitel wählbar. Hab es das erste mal mit einem Allrounder gespielt, der aber keine schweren Waffen nutzen kann, dafür gibt es den Heavy Gunner.


Ich habe tatsächlich eine PS2 und dort momentan ein ähnliches "Problem": Ich hab mir vor ca. 3 Monaten God of War 2 zum Budgetpreis gekauft. Ein wirklich feines Spiel, welches durchaus auch meinen Geschmack trifft - trotzdem spiele ich es sehr selten und hab's auch seit Wochen nicht mehr angerührt... keine Ahnung warum..

Für Killzone hab ich mich damals interessiert, kurioserweise jedoch nur irgendwann als der Titel noch in entwicklung war. Irgendwann hab ich die Berichte dann nicht mehr so verfolgt, weil ich das OPM nicht mehr gekauft hab und somit ging das Spiel dann auch mehr oder weniger an mir vorbei... Ist es denn mit irgendeinem Spiel vergleichbar in Punkto inszenierung? Wie sieht es mit Story und Spielzeit aus? Auf der PS2 kenne ich bloss Timesplitters2, 007: Nightfire und Medal of Honor: Frontline


----------



## Solon25 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				bumi am 05.07.2008 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es denn mit irgendeinem Spiel vergleichbar in Punkto inszenierung? Wie sieht es mit Story und Spielzeit aus? Auf der PS2 kenne ich bloss Timesplitters2, 007: Nightfire und Medal of Honor: Frontline


Ich versuch es mal  Zu Beginn komm es Dir vor wie die Erstürmung der Normandie, mittendrin in Schützengräben und es rummst da wirklich überall. Dauernd Granateneinschläge und das Bild wackelt davon. Wie ein 2. WK Shooter, nur in der Zukunft. Finde da übrigens die projektilgewehre 1a passend. Story, naja, es gilt die Helghast zu vertreiben, eine Rasse von einem anderen Planeten. Du bist logischerweise derjenige welcher die Aufträge (rette den Informanten/ Verteidige die Stellung usw.) erledigt, die sind durch gute und auch witzige Zwischensequenzen sehr gut in Szene gesetzt  Spielzeit, hmm glaub hab so 10 tage á 4-5 Std. dran gespielt. Als ich es das erste mal versucht hatte, war es mir mit der Steuerung zu hektisch. Später hab ich mal geschaut und sah, das man die Sensibilität der Sticks verringern kann, ab da war ich infiziert 

I-Net Geflüster:


> *Vorteile:* Dichte und atmosphärische Story, sehr intelligente Gegner, packendes Spielgefühl
> 
> *Nachteile:* In späteren Leveln sind die Gegner fast zu schwer, ab und an Aussetzer beim Sound
> 
> ...


KillZone Intro
Typische KillZone Zwischensequenzen Gute Sprecher, wie man hört  Bekommt man glatt Lust nochmal zu spielen *g*


----------



## SCUX (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

CoD4     (nur Online...Einzelspieler vieleicht 10min angespielt  )
habe nur Abends ein wenig Zeit zum zocken......
daher gibt es immer nur ein Hauptspiel, bei dem man von "ich zocke das" reden kann...

Intensiv gespielt habe ich bisher nur
C&C Generäle
NfS Underground
FarCry
Schlacht um Mittelerde 1+2
und jetzt eben Cod4

früher waren es Spiele wie Micropos Soccer oder Ace of Aces, aber da dürften sich die meisten hier ja nicht mehr erinnern


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

PC 
- Quake 3 im LAN / Bots (aber kaum länger als 10 Minuten)
- UT99 im LAN / Bots (siehe oben)
- Return to Castle Wolfenstein (yay!)

DS
- Tactical Assault 

Wii
- Noch immer Lego Indy und manchmal Smash Brothers, wobei ich das Prügelspiel leider nicht so geil finde, wie erhofft.  

Edit: Wer denkt, das wäre viel, der täuscht. Wenns hoch kommt spiele ich pro Tag vielleicht nur noch eine Stunde. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Dank Mstr-Config 3.0 wieder mal Crysis.


----------



## lucdec (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Dank des Patchs läuft Sim CIty 4 bei mir auf Vista. Das ist genial! Sonst noch wer?

Und dann noch Lock On samt Add-on Flaming Cliffs. Stunden und Stunden spiele ich das jetzt schon am Stück. (Wohl eher Tage)

MfG, lucdec


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

MASS EFFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und Dungeon Siege II - Klasse RPG. Auch ein wenig COD 4 und GTA San Andreas (obwohl bereits durchgespielt) und Fifa 08 ein wenig (solange ich diesen S..... aushalte und das auch nur wegen der Euro)!

Und hoffentlich bald DRAKENSANG!!!!!


----------



## DarthMaul93 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

CoD 4
WiC
BF 2
BF 2 SF
TF 2
Crysis
.....mehr fallen mir gerade nit ein, die ich so spiele




			
				marwin756 am 01.05.2008 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele momentan auf PC :
> Spiel ( Punkte )
> 
> Far Cry (18/20)
> ...


----------



## eXitus64 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

stanglehold und lost planet ...beides auf der xbox360


----------



## PrinzPorno (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Ich zocke zur Zeit Virtua Tennis 3... nicht so realistisch wie Top Spin, macht aber bis auf die Hechtsprünge ne Menge Spaß...


----------



## kitiara (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Grad mit *Diablo 1* angefangen, kenn ich noch nicht  !
Ansonsten natürlich *Mass Effect*!
Und zwischendurch etwas *TM Nations Forever*  .


----------



## Goddess (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Aktuell spiele ich vor allem The Fall Reloaded aber auch Legacy of Kain Defiance, Burntime, Hopkins FBI, Oxyd! Extra, Whales Voyage sowie einige andere Oldies.


----------



## DJDice1983 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				kitiara am 10.07.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Grad mit *Diablo 1* angefangen, kenn ich noch nicht  !
> Ansonsten natürlich *Mass Effect*!
> Und zwischendurch etwas *TM Nations Forever*  .



TMNF spiele ich auch gerade. Versuche den Singleplayer zu knacken und habe es schon bis zu der ersten schwarzen Strecke geschafft. Bis zu den roten wusste ich gar nicht, dass das Spiel so bockig schwer ist. Hat einer von euch die Nadeo Medallien alle rausgespielt? Das ist doch fast unmöglich, oder?

Außerdem Puzzle Quest... jawohl, kein CoD4 oder Crysis, sondern Puzzle Quest. Ich bin so ein Mensch, der in der Kampagne alles entdecken und haben muss. So wird das Spiel ganz schön lang. Bin gerade bei den Minotaurenvolk an diesem Feuervulkan, falls es jemanden was sagt und habe bereits Stufe 43 erreicht.

Dann noch Yu-Gi-Oh: alle Teile... und zwar werde ich das so lange spielen bis ich die ganzen Karten rausgespielt habe   ... bin insgesamt bei ca. 80 %...

Spore Labor... (auf das Spiel freue ich mich auch schon)... jeden Tag eine neue Kreatur... viele sind es aber noch nicht...

Dann kommen meine großen Projekte  , die zurzeit laufen: Spellforce2ragon Storm (ist bald geschafft), Condemned (kurz nach passage in der Schule    ), Civ III: Conquests (riesige Karte mit 16 Bots auf König im Jahr 2108 - da kommt man auch ins Schwitzen) und Fussball Manager 07: Verlängerung (im Jahr 2054 in Spanien kleiner Verein zweite Liga... und nächstes Jahr Meister   ).

Ergänzung: Im LAN: RS: Vegas, Titan Quest: Immortal Throne, W40K: Dark Crusade, BF 1942+Add On's und vielen Mods, UT2004, Spellforce 1


----------



## crackajack (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				crackajack am 05.07.2008 03:27 schrieb:
			
		

> nach PoP WW kommt dann wohl Fahrenheit dran.


Jo, momentan spiele ich nun eben Fahrenheit: klasse Inszenierung, Sprachvertonung und Soundtrack. Das Spielprinzip ist mir aber etwas zu sehr auf Quicktimeevents ausgelegt. Generell werden solche Spielszenen wohl nie zu meinem Lieblingsgameplay gehören. Bei RE4 konnte ich mich z.B. schon mehr schlecht als recht damit anfreunden, aber hier sieht man leider vor lauter Richtungsanweisungen zu wenig von den Spieleranimation. Etwas weniger hätte es auch getan. Aber erfrischend flottes Adventure, dass das Genre ein bißchen durchschüttelt.




			
				DJDice1983 am 11.07.2008 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> TMNF spiele ich auch gerade. Versuche den Singleplayer zu knacken und habe es schon bis zu der ersten schwarzen Strecke geschafft. Bis zu den roten wusste ich gar nicht, dass das Spiel so bockig schwer ist. Hat einer von euch die Nadeo Medallien alle rausgespielt? Das ist doch fast unmöglich, oder?


Ich würde mal sagen ein paar sind mit den letzten Strecken noch unterfordert, wenn man sich mal die Rekorde ansieht die manche zu leisten imstande sind.
Eine Aufgabe am Ende ist 60(!)Runden um eine etwa 1 Minute lange Runde und die ist imo nicht mal leicht. Also eine Stunde Nervenkitzel pur. Ich habe es maximal überhaupt bis Runde 7 geschafft auf der Strecke zu bleiben und bin dabei dem Ghostcar nicht hinterhergekommen; aber das fahren manche und eben auch schneller wie der Ghost. :-o 
Müsste zu Hause nachgucken wie viele Medaillen es genau sind, aber die ersten drei Farben habe ich komplett (also mit Nadeo-Medaille), im vierten fehlen glaube ich zwei, und beim Schwarzen ca. 5. Insgesamt was um 250 (<- wird dann heute noch korrigiert).

Edit: Sind bei mir 254.


----------



## MandaloreMick (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Dragon Quest 8 PS2
COD4
BF2
The Witcher
Star Wolves


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

RainBow Six Vegas 2- Besser als überall bewertet- klar, keine Innovationen und durchwachsene Story, jedoch flotte und Packende Gefechte, genau das richtige für Zwischendurch

Assasins Creed: Schrottspiel, ständig abgestürzt und Speicherpunkte nicht funktioniert- nach zix versuchen wieder deinstalliert und verkauft....sehr entäuschend.


----------



## Succer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Spiele Momentan fast ausschließlich Hellgate: London

Nach dem mich die Demo etwas ernüchtert hat und ich diesmal ohne Erwartungshaltung dran gegangen bin, macht es wirklich super Spaß!


----------



## AMGdriver (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

FSX
Xplane 9
Call of Duty 4
Monkey Island 1


----------



## DJDice1983 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				AMGdriver am 11.07.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> FSX
> Xplane 9
> Call of Duty 4
> Monkey Island 1



Ich hab heute meinen alten Tetrisrekord an der Arbeit gebrochen.


----------



## Solon25 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Vor ein paar Tagen dachte ich eigentlich vom Spielverlauf her, dass ich nun bald den Boss in *Morrowind* legen muss. Aber Morrowind wäre nicht Morrowind, müsste man dafür nicht noch ordentlich was tun  Gestern Abend hab ich dann ein Gespräch mit "Schlachtplan" führen können. Ist natürlich wieder mit ein paar Aufgaben gefüllt. Mal schauen ob ich heute noch zu ihm komme


----------



## bumi (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				AMGdriver am 11.07.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Monkey Island 1


Wieso ist da ein ugly-Smiley hinter Monkey Island?   Ich bim empört!
Monkey Island ist göttlich und verdient es durchaus, immer wieder gespielt zu werden


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Zubunapy am 01.05.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin.
> 
> In letzter Zeit ist ja nicht wirklich viel gutes erschienen. Daher interessiert mich mal, was ihr derzeitig so zoggt. Ich weiß nämlich nicht, was man so noch zoggen könnte. Insofern muss ich dem Herren des ursprünglichen  Freds recht geben. Aber nur in diesem einen Punkt.



Bei mir laufen zur Zeit auf dem PC:
Mass Effect - einfach genial
Dungeons Siege II - veraltete Grafik aber toll
Lego Indiana Jones - Supergut aber schlechte Steuerung
Assassins Creed - trotz massiver Enttäuschung nach dem ersten Durchspielen aber nur weil ich meinen Computer aufgemotzt habe und es jetzt so verdammt geil aussieht
GTA San Andreas - obwohl ich es durchgespielt habe! es mach einfach Spaß einfach so zu cruisen!

Und auf dem Nintendo Wii:
MARIO KART WII - Simply the best!!!! Das geilste Spiel aller Zeiten
Lego Star Wars Die klassische Trilogie - Sehr gut

Bald kommt hoffentlich DSA 4 Drakensang dazu!!!

Ah, Final Fantasy VI auf dem PC hab ich vergessen!


----------



## Boesor (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Transportgigant!
Hab schon fast ganz Mitteleuropa vernetzt und versorgt.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Hab' Mir heute Hitman - Blodd Money sowie Fahrenheit (beide aus der Pyramide) zugelegt und werde diese am Wochenende mal näher begutachten.


----------



## doceddy (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 11.07.2008 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> RainBow Six Vegas 2- Besser als überall bewertet- klar, keine Innovationen und durchwachsene Story, jedoch flotte und Packende Gefechte, genau das richtige für Zwischendurch
> 
> Assasins Creed: Schrottspiel, ständig abgestürzt und Speicherpunkte nicht funktioniert- nach zix versuchen wieder deinstalliert und verkauft....sehr entäuschend.



Genauso gehts mir auch. Bin positiv überrascht von Vegas2 und AC hab ich nach einer Stunde Spielen gelöscht. Sonst wird BF2, CS S, World in Conflict, Devil May Cry 4 und The Witcher gezockt ( hab mir aus dem Urlaub mehr als 20 Spiele mitgebracht. Leider sind die Ferien zu kurz     )


----------



## Muckimann (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

ich häng seit ca 2 monat an oblivion. das spiel is ja auch mal dermaßen umfangreich ich muss dann halt wirklich auch alles sehen, also nich hier schnell schnell durchrennen. leider schwankt zur zeit meine motivation weiter zu zocken n bisschen. bin seitn paar tagen auf den shivering isles...

nachdem ich mir das cnc bundle "die ersten 10 jahre" geholt hab zock ich nebenbei auch nochn bisschen tiberian sun

mfg


----------



## PrinzPorno (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Ich zock seit gestern The Movies. Scheint ganz witzig zu sein...


----------



## jeronimoo (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

evilDead ... macht mir angst - weil abgedreht;

bloodRayne I/II ... naja schon durch, aber geil;

sparta awe ... eigentlich nicht mein genre, aber hängengeblieben;

painkillerOverdose ... mal `n schnellen schuss zwischendurch;

rayman III ... verdammt schwer - frust! aber sooo schön bunt ... !

und: 

residentEvil IV mit patch/ textur/ face/ *** - und trallalla mods!
... sehr geil, das ganze!


----------



## SteveatMC (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Boesor am 22.07.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Transportgigant!
> Hab schon fast ganz Mitteleuropa vernetzt und versorgt.



 Nicht, dass ich Transportgigant hätte, aber es erinnert mich an mein gutes altes Patrizier 2, hervorragende WiSim, die ich, wenn ich ab Freitag wieder in meiner Wohnung bin, erneut installieren werde.

Vor meinem Urlaub hab ich angefangen mit Civ4 und gestern hielt ich das Addon-Paket für 10Euronen in der Hand. Habs aber wieder weg gelegt.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

StarCraft, Rise of Nations, Browsergames.

MfG Jimini


----------



## SCUX (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

immer noch CoD4   


und wer Lust hat mitzumachen schreibt eine Email an totalerror[at]hotmail[Punkt]de   

 |
 |
 |
V


----------



## Iceman (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Seit Release durchgehend (fast) jeden Tag nen Stündchen oder so: *Team Fortress 2*
Ansonsten hab ich mal wieder *Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion* rausgekramt, da ich *Shivering Isles* zwar gekauft aber nie ausführlich gespielt habe.


----------



## ziegenbock (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

habe mir vor 2 wochen das rollenspielsonderheft gekauft. und da mein herr der ringe online account gerade abgelaufen ist, habe ich mir mal vorgenommen, etliche rollenspiele noch mal bzw. zu ende zu spielen. angefangen habe ich mit gothic 3.

und für zwischendurch immer mal ne runde titan quest immortal throne und trackmania nations forever.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				ziegenbock am 30.07.2008 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> rollenspielsonderheft



Von der PCG? Ist das aktuell?

MfG Jimini

Edit: googlen hilft.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

*indy 4* auf dem ds


----------



## Gunter (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

ich hab mir letztens darkstar one für 5euro gekauft, und finde es sehr nett gemacht. im weltraum rumfliegen, aufträge erfüllen, raumschiff aufrüsten, handeln, gegner abballern, das ganze in durchaus hübscher grafik. gefällt mir.  

außerdem passt das weltraumszenario zu meiner derzeitigen sucht nach der serie "enterprise" mit cpt. archer.  

als nächstes steht dann wohl dark messiah of might & magic an, das ich mir auch letztens um 10euro von der pyramide geholt hab. scarface und fahrenheit würden auch noch hier rumliegen. aber wir haben doch keine zeit!


----------



## Ketchup33 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Gunter am 30.07.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir letztens darkstar one für 5euro gekauft, und finde es sehr nett gemacht. im weltraum rumfliegen, aufträge erfüllen, raumschiff aufrüsten, handeln, gegner abballern, das ganze in durchaus hübscher grafik. gefällt mir.
> 
> außerdem passt das weltraumszenario zu meiner derzeitigen sucht nach der serie "enterprise" mit cpt. archer.
> 
> als nächstes steht dann wohl dark messiah of might & magic an, das ich mir auch letztens um 10euro von der pyramide geholt hab. scarface und fahrenheit würden auch noch hier rumliegen. aber wir haben doch keine zeit!



Hab mir die Tage mal "The Bards Tale" für 5,- Euro von der Pyramide geholt.

Der Einstieg ins Spiel war ja schonmal echt klasse. --> "Mein Schwert ist mächtig genug für jedes Problem, das Ihr jemals haben werdet" ---> "Lichterloh brennend läuft der Barde zur Treppe, um sich im Schankraum in Sicherheit zu bringen"    

bye, Thomas


----------



## SoSchautsAus (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				Gunter am 30.07.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> scarface und fahrenheit würden auch noch hier rumliegen. aber wir haben doch keine zeit!


Fahrenheit du zocken musst, junger Gunter!  

Ich spiel aktuell Sacred Underworld. Gefällt mir besser als das Hauptspiel. Es ist fordernder und die Handlung ist nicht so konfus, sondern wesentlich stringenter als in der Kampagne Ancaria. Zum Ausgleich zock ich zwischendurch immer mal wieder eine Runde Painkiller. 

SSA


----------



## Hard-2-Get (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Nuja...

Seit Freitag Mittag ununterbrochen Drakensang.


----------



## bumi (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 05.08.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 30.07.2008 11:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehrlichgesagt wunder ich mich, dass sich Gunter überhaupt Fahrenheit geholt hat - bisher ist er an fast jedem Adventure kläglich gescheitert    Und Fahrenheit ist alles andere als einfach oder immer logisch und ned zuletzt hat mir die Steuerung den letzten Nerv geraubt... na dann viel Spass Gunter    

Ich hab heut Resident Evil 4 Platinum für PS2 in meinem Briefkasten gefunden - jetzt gibts haufenweise tote Zombies


----------



## Kevin1965 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Ich spiele zur Zeit Heroes of Might and Magic V - Tribes of the East.

Nach dem Hauptprogramm und Hammers of Fate musste ich mir auch noch Tribes of the East zulegen.

Es gibt kein Spiel, mit dem ich jemals mehr Zeit verbracht habe.


----------



## crackajack (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				bumi am 05.08.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Fahrenheit ist alles andere als einfach


WTF!!! :-o 


> oder immer logisch


Das erste Adventure das ich ohne Komplettlösung schaffte (vielleicht schaff ich Zack&Wicki auch noch ohne, wenn es mich denn wieder reizen würde...). Logischer war bisher noch kein Adventure. *find* Im Prinzip konnte man ja nicht mal wirklich was falsch machen, außer bei den Qicktimeevents, und es gab schon gar nicht so bescheuerte Rätsel wie z.B. bei Runaway oder irgendwelche dämlichen, halb unsichtbaren Hotspots. "Durchlaufen" wie bei dem Spiel geht doch sonst bei keinem Adventure, eben weil es immer irgendwo an einer Lösung hakt...? und hier eben gar nicht.


> und ned zuletzt hat mir die Steuerung den letzten Nerv geraubt...


Naja, etwas zu exzessiv haben sie die QTEs eingesetzt, aber gerade Actionspieler (Quake und so...) sollten damit keine Probleme haben.
Gunter, go for it!




			
				crackajack am 11.07.2008 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> momentan spiele ich Fahrenheit: klasse Inszenierung, Sprachvertonung und Soundtrack. Das Spielprinzip ist mir aber etwas zu sehr auf Quicktimeevents ausgelegt.


Bleib dabei: etwas weniger, wäre insgesamt besser gewesen. Das ist aber ein Spiel was bei mir eine 80er Wertung bekommen würde, ich aber dennoch eher empfehlen würde wie so manchen eig. besseren Einheitsbrei-titel.


Nach Fahrenheit kam bei mir Supreme Commander (Kampagne 2 und 3) dran, nachdem ich die erste schon länger beendet, aber die Lust verloren hatte.
Wenn man mal dahinter steigt wie man es steuern kann, dann lässt es sich fast wie ein Aufbaustrategiespiel spielen. Eigentlich geht es nämlich nur um Einheiten- bzw. Ressourcenmanagement für die Produktion der Einheiten- also alles in der Basis muss passen. Wie man dann die Angriffe koordiniert bzw. eben kaum koordiniert, spielt dann weniger eine Rolle, da man "daheim" ordentlich Angriffskraft aufbaut um dann den Gegner platt zu machen. Also selbst bei normal (mittel) ging es noch recht gut, ohne jeder einzelnen Einheit präzise Vorgaben zu geben- was bei max. 500 Einheiten eh arg wäre.... Wenn man ein besserer Spieler ist, zerlegt man die KI wohl gezielter mit weniger Einheiten. So wie ich das gemacht habe, hat das immer ewig gedauert. 3 Stunden waren bei mir für eine Mission nicht unüblich. Bei 18 Missionen ist das schon eine ordentliche Spielzeit....
Die Story, naja... ein besseres Team hätte da schon was draus machen können. Die drei Gruppen sind praktisch ident zu spielen und der Missionsablauf mit dem sich bei bestimmten Ereignissen immer vergrößernden Schlachtfeld ist irgendwie recht doof. Grafisch kann man imo gar nicht meckern. In der Nahansicht sieht es gut aus, die Umgebung weniger- die ist recht flach und fad-, aber die Einheiten samt allen beweglichen Teilen und Effekten überzeugen. Vor allem auch wegen der Anzahl der Einheiten. Sound geht auch in Ordnung.
Das Addon kaufe ich trotzdem, obwohl mich das Spiel nicht restlos überzeugt hat, aber da es gewisse Standards (Befehlsketten! und Fließbandfabriken für Einheitenproduktion)) für zukünftige RTS-Spiele vorgelegt haben dürfte, sollte es halt selber auch gewürdigt werden.
Für den Strategieprofi wohl ein Fest im MP. Was mich aber nicht wirklich interessiert.


----------



## Kevex (6. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Zur Zeit
PC:
-Betafield 2
-HL2DM
-CS1.6
-Stronghold Crussader
-Tetris
-Monkey island 1

Console:
Mario kart64
Super Smash Bros. 1

mir fällt ein, ich könnt mal wieder pokemon zocken


----------



## crackajack (9. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Vorgestern *Company of Heroes* angefangen.
Gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit Warhammer 40k sind vorhanden, die Kampagne wirkt z.B. sehr nach Tutorial für Skirmish und MP, aber irgendwie ist es noch flotter, zu flott, inszeniert und mir gerade nach SupCom zu unkoordiniert und fast unsteuerbar.
Scheibenkleister... jeder Einheit nur einen Befehl geben... grmpf. Außerdem ist man immer viel zu nah dran am Geschehen. Ist zwar hübsch, aber ich seh einfach nix und kann die Einheiten nicht vernünftig voneinander unterscheiden.
SupCom mag nicht perfekt, noch nichtmal richtig gut sein, aber es zerstört für mich wohl das Spielerlebnis in jedem anderen, herkömmlicheren RTS, selbst hochgelobten wie CoH.^^
Eig. habe ich fix Opposing Fronts auf meiner Einkaufsliste gehabt, aber es wird nun wohl nur Forged Alliance sein. Mal sehen wie WiC abschneidet und ob da das Add on weiterhin interessant für mich bleibt.


----------



## moskitoo (9. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Team Fortress 2 seit der beta fast jeden Tag 1-2 Stunden

Titan Quest - ganz lustig aber wird langsam etwas eintönig

The Fall - mal wieder ausgepackt, macht immer noch verdammt viel spass

Dark Messiah - ab und zu ne runde schnetzeln ist auch mal ganz nett


----------



## Neawoulf (10. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Ich habe vor kurzem wieder einen Rollenspielklassiker aus dem Regal gezerrt ...

*Lands of Lore - The Throne of Chaos*

Selbstverständlich spiele ich als Katzenmann Kieran (man kann am Anfang zwischen verschiedenen Charakteren wählen, laut Lands of Lore 2 ist hat Kieran offiziell die Abenteuer des ersten Teils gemeistert).

Zwischendurch spiele ich derzeit auch ein paar Runden *TES Oblivion*.


----------



## OC-King (10. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Is zwar nicht das neuste,aber im moment spiele ich fast jeden Tag 1~2 Stunden CounterStrike Source! Die Grafik hatts mir grad voll angetan.
  Gibt zwar bessere,siehe Crysis,CoD4 usw. , aber ich finds geil. Vorallem mit den richtigen Maps kriegt man eine beachtliche Grafik hin!   

zB : 
http://www.abload.de/img/de_castlevile_v20000wz0.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/cs_robinson0000mnl.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/de_forest0013d9f.jpg


----------



## crissi (10. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

ich spiele nach lust und laune eie auswal interressanter spiele(in kombination sehr empfehlenswert da man wenn man alle durchhat kaum noch weiß wie das erste spiel geht):
Age of Empires II
Caesar III
Civ III / IV
Cossacks (geht leichter mit cheats(



Spoiler



enter drücken und :"money" (ohne:")eingeben mit enter bestätigen


)
Stronghold Crusader
Highland Warriors
Rollercoaster 2/3
Anno 1503/1701
Spellforce
Startrek Legazy
Kreuzzüge(schlechte graphik)
Darkstar One
Patrizier 2
das wäre so mein spielevorrat den ich auch oft anzapfe es gibt nich wirklich bevorzugte spiele die spiele sind alle recht billig 
wüsche viel spaß


----------



## crissi (10. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				crissi am 10.08.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ich spiele nach lust und laune eie auswal interressanter spiele(in kombination sehr empfehlenswert da man wenn man alle durchhat kaum noch weiß wie das erste spiel geht):
> Age of Empires II
> Caesar III
> Civ III / IV
> ...


ach ja ich habe Fire Department 2/3 vergessen


----------



## SoSchautsAus (11. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Gestern hab ich es endlich mal geschafft *Beyond Good & Evil* zu installieren. Und gleich der erste Kulturschock: Mein Gamepad wird nicht erkannt. Ich dachte eigentlich, dieses Spiel sei prädestiniert für Pad-Steuerung, besonders im Hinblick auf die XBox-Herkunft, aber anscheinend unterstützt die PC-Version keine Gamepads. Und es kommt noch viel viel viel schlimmer: Man kann die Y-Achse der Maus nicht invertieren!!! Es gibt zwar die Option "Maus umkehren" aber dadurch wird die gesamte Maus invertiert, also auch die X-Achse. Wer hat sich denn diesen Blödsinn ausgedacht? Lustigerweise kann man die Maussteuerung in der Ego-Perspektive seperat invertieren und da wird dann auch nur die Y-Achse invertiert, so wie es sich gehört. Was soll der Scheiss? Ich habs eine halbe Stunde lang versucht, aber ich komm ohne invertierte Y-Achse einfach nicht zurecht. Mann, und ich hab mich so auf das Spiel gefreut. Macht ja auch einen guten Eindruck, soweit ich es gespielt hab. Weiss jemand Rat? Ich kann das so nicht spielen.  

SSA


----------



## Hard-2-Get (12. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Dungeon Keeper 2
sowie Freelancer

Klassiker ftw!   

Multiplayer natürlich CoD4.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Lands of Lore habe ich vor ein paar Tagen beendet (ich habe immer noch Albträume vom dritten Level im weißen Turm, falls sich daran jemand erinnert  ) und habe gerade einen weiteren, "etwas" neueren Klassiker aus dem Regal ziehen ... *Syberia 1*, wenn das durch ist, kommt *Syberia 2* dran.

Syberia 1 & 2 Trailer


----------



## crackajack (22. August 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				crackajack am 09.08.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorgestern *Company of Heroes* angefangen.
> Gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit Warhammer 40k sind vorhanden, die Kampagne wirkt z.B. sehr nach Tutorial für Skirmish und MP....


Ganz so ähnlich war es dann doch nicht, muss sogar sagen die Kampagne bei Warhammer war storytechnisch besser (präsentiert), dafür aber auch kürzer, zu kurz um ins Universum ordentlich ainzutauchen (ohne Addons!). Bei CoH war es im Endeffekt nur eine sehr flüchtig erzählte WW2-Erzählung und eig. kaum eine "echte" Kampagne, sondern für mich eher sowas wie eine Skirmishkampagne mit (sehr) ausgefeilten Karten. Tolle Grafik, toller Sound, aber ohne Tiefgang von der Story, aber dafür sauberes Gameplay.
Panzers z.B. hat imo seine Kamapgne besser präsentiert. Aber von den Missionen war es dann nach der Umgewöhnung von SupCom dann doch toll. Hügel halten, Tiger-Panzer jagen, Raketenbasis zerstören... schön abwechslungsreich und auch z.T. schön fordernd, obgleich die KI (und auch die Wegfindung) oft nicht wirklich gut agierte und manchmal sich die Missionen zu leicht beenden liesen (vor allem die letzte ging ja praktisch ohne eigenes zutun^^).
Hatte doch mehr erwartet, aber das Addon wird nach der ersten "Enttäuschung" (nach dem monumentalerem Supcom) wohl doch gekauft. allein schon wegen der im Hauptspiel fehlenden Abwechslung an Spielparteien. Jetzt aber schon schade das die Russen wohl erst mit einem weiteren Addon dazukommen. Mehr Abwechslung hätte in der Hinsicht dem Hauptspiel auch schon sehr gut getan, aber zwei Parteien im Addon sind ja schon besser.


Danach habe ich *Vollgas * (2.0 = XP-tauglich) angezockt. Grafisch taugt mir der Comic-Stil, die deutschen Sprecher sind gut, aber die englischen sahen bzw. hörten sich in Videos dann doch besser an. (vor allem der schrille Sprecher von Corley hatte was) Die ersten beiden Abschnitte (die Bar und das Motorrad zusammnebauen) sind erledigt und die Rätsel machen bisher einen guten Eindruck und sind schön logisch, aber für mich als Adventurenoob doch nur mit herumprobieren zu lösen. Außerdem toll die Anleitung, die das Medium Spiel (und Adventure) wohl dem Käufer mehr oder  weniger von grundauf erklären versuchte.^^


----------



## crackajack (1. September 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Gestern durchgespielt:
*Prince of Persia - The two Thrones*
Nach dem imo zu düsteren und etwas unpassend auf Action - vor allem Musikmäßig- getrimmten Warrior Within, hat es mir anfangs vom optischen Design ganz gut gefallen. Bei der Synchro war aber ziemlich schnell klar, dass sie schlechter als bei den Vorgängern ist und dass das neue Rendermodell von Kaileena sehr seltsam anmutet. Das mit den Speedkills wirkte auch erstmal richtig erfrischend, da die Kämpferei für mich immer schon zum Lästigsten der Spielserie gehörte, aber nachdem die Kamera des öfteren ungünstige Positionen einnimmt und man gar nicht vernünftig das Aufleuchten sehen konnte, nervte es dann auch schnell. Später, mit mehr Sandtanks, ging es ja wieder besser, aber eine zeitlang war es doch recht dämlich- immer noch besser wie das sonstige Buttonmashing, aber naja....
Bossgegner gab es imo zu wenige und irgendwie waren die auch doof zu besiegen. Zumindest die beiden Generäle, wo ich nach einem guten Dutzend Versuchen einfach googlen musste, um zu kapieren was der gesprochene Tipp sollte.... hmpf... An sich machbar, aber irgendwo schon doof gelöst.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad schwankte imo auch zu sehr. Speedkillsszenen waren leicht (wenn man das Aufblitzen sehen konnte...) , als dunkler Prinz gab es auch nichts was einem aufhalten konnte- außer die Kletterpassagen unter Zeitdruck samt wenig sinnvoller Kameraeinstellungen (Auswendiglernen  )- nur die normale Kämpferei nervte wieder mal öfters, vor allem wenn an einem Platz Gegner nacheinander spawnten und man eh schon zu wenig Energie hatte. Generell störte mich das man die Vogelperspektive nur mehr an bestimmten Stellen wählen konnte, da t2t doch mit den Diagonalsprungfeldern ja noch weitere Wege zuließ als WW und man eig. die Gegend besser auskundschaften können hätte sollen. Die reingepappten Wagenrennen hätte ich eig. ganz lustig gefunden, wenn sie erstens, weniger ansatzlos eingefügt gewesen wären und zweitens, wenn sie länger gewesen wären.
Das Extro war ganz passabel, die gesamte Story, Dialoge und die nie zündende Atmosphäre eher nicht.
Steuerungsmässig ging laufen nach links oben überhaupt nicht, da ging nur langsames Gehen (360-Pad) und das konnte schon sehr stören beim Kämpfen. Miese Speicherpunktabstände komplettierten den eher durchwachsenen Eindruck dann noch.

Für mich ganz klar der schlechteste Teil der Reihe, Teil 1 mag ich zwar mehr wie Teil 2, weil es am meisten "prince-like" war, aber die geben sich nicht viel- Geschmackssache.


----------



## Bonkic (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr grade?-  diesmal wirklich*

hab mir grad *jade empire* für `nen zehner geleistet.
da kann ich wohl nicht viel falsch gemacht haben. 
bericht folgt.


----------



## crackajack (3. September 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				crackajack am 22.08.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> *Vollgas *


gestern fertig geworden.
Ist etwas arg kurz, hat eine zum Teil fummelig träge Steuerung, also beim Abklappern der Hotspots, und die Direktsteuerung von Motorrad und Scooter hätte man wohl besser auf die Pfeiltasten legen können, weil das mit Maus schon recht hakelig geht. Die Charaktere, die Musik und Rätsel waren aber toll- March of the Bunnies   - was wohl auch die relativ hohe USK-Freigabe erklären könnte... und somit ist Vollgas für mich nach Grim Fandango und Fahrenheit (und ev. noch 3Skulls) ein Adventure das mir doch gefallen hat im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Adventure, die mir einfach nicht zusagen wollen.
Tim schafer mag ich halt.... und ich muss wohl Brütal Legend weiter im Auge behalten.


----------



## ziegenbock (7. September 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

nachdem ich mit gothic 3 fertig bin (für innos) und zwischendurch crysis durchgespielt habe, sitze ich jetzt an rush for berlin.

habe bis jetzt nur die ersten 4 missionen der russen gespielt, aber was ich da gesehen habe, macht lust auf mehr. auch wenn rfb nicht ganz an panzers rankommt, ist es doch ein gutes spiel.

und da ich mir für 15€ gleich die goldedition gekauft habe, werde ich wohl auch noch ein paar stunden damit beschäftigt sein.

und für zwischendurch als ablenkung wird entweder gerätselt (nibiru), ne runde auto gefahren (flatout 2) oder ich baue meine stadt weiter (anno 1701).


----------



## olstyle (7. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Hab gestern *The Longest Journey* wieder ausgepackt. Dafür gibt es sogar einen Vista Patch so dass ich mir jedwedes Getrickse sparen konnte.  

Wäre es so lang wie sein Nachfolger wäre ich wohl schon durch, so bin ich gerade mal im dritten Kapitel von 14.


----------



## jeronimoo (7. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

tach, ich habe gerade tomb raider legend wieder für mich entdeckt.

kann jetzt endlich die "next generation" effekte einschalten und verneige mich zutiefst vor der grafik!

wahnsinn!!!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (8. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Zuletzt gespielt: 

Beyond Good & Evil

Herrlich unkonventionelles Action-Adventure, mit einer wunderschön designten Grafik, einer spannenden Story und abwechslungsreichem Gameplay. Der grösste Kritikpunkt ist die manchmal sehr störende Kameraführung, und auch ein paar Abstürze musste ich trotz Patch beklagen. Ein regelrechter Schlag in die Magengrube war für mich, dass man die Y-Achse der Maus nicht invertieren kann (siehe mein letztes Posting in diesem Thread), was das Spielen für mich leider zur Arbeit gemacht. Ohne diese Makel würde ich eine höhere Wertung vergeben, aber so reicht es nur für solide *16+/20*. 

Halo

Leider viel zu spät und zu schlecht von der XBox portiert, als dass es auch auf dem PC eine grosse Rolle hätte spielen können. Trotzdem sollte man es zumindest mal angespielt haben. Technisch inzwischen stark veraltet, aber als kurzweiliger Ballerspass hat es seine Pflicht erfüllt. *15/20* 

Call of Cthulhu

Sehr gelunger Horror-Shooter mit Schleichpassagen und einem ausgeprägtem Adventure-Anteil. Bei einer Spielzeit von ca 15 bis 20 Stunden bekommt man auch was für sein Geld. Wer auf Genremixes steht und spannende, gut erzählte Horror-Geschichten mit einer packenden Gruselatmosphäre zu schätzen weiss, für den ist CoC ein Pflichttitel. Leider hatt ich zum Schluss hin enorm viele Abstürze, was einen schalen Nachgeschmack hinterlassen hat. Gerade noch so *17/20*. 

King Kong 

Wenn von guten Lizenzspielen die Rede ist, dann fällt fast immer der Name Riddick. Zu Unrecht vergessen wird aber King Kong, ein erstaunlich gelungenes Spiel zum Film. Das Spiel interpretiert die Handlung des Films neu, es handelt sich also nicht um eine 1:1 Nacherzählung, lehnt sich aber stark an den Film an. Man spielt abwechselnd Jack und Kong, mit einem ungefähren Verhältnis von 70:30. Sowohl mit Jack als auch mit Kong macht das Gameplay sehr viel Spass und besonders die Passagen als Kong sind beeindruckend gut in Szene gesetzt. Grafisch auf dem Stand des Erscheinungsjahres (2005) und die Linearität springt einem fast ins Gesicht, aber das hat mich während dem Zocken nicht im Geringsten gestört. Für einen hohen Wiederspielwert sorgen die freispielbaren Extras, zB Filmtrailer, Concept-Artworks und besonders die witzigen Optikupgrades, zB horizontale Invertierung des Bildschirms oder ein Filter, der die Grafik wie einen alten Film aussehen lässt. Für Fans des Films ein absolutes Muss, und auch für alle anderen fast uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Kein überragendes Spiel, aber ich bin sehr positiv überrascht. *15+/20*

SSA


----------



## Zubunapy (9. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Geheimtipp: Kennt hier jemand Windchaser? Habs heute geholt und kann noch kein wirkliches Urteil fällen. Aber das, was ich bisher davon gesehen/ gespielt habe, macht echt mal Laune. Spielt sich bisher wie das bessere DungeonSiege. Für 30€uronen bekommt man ein echt grandioses Spiel geliefert!!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (10. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				Zubunapy am 09.09.2008 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> kann noch kein wirkliches Urteil fällen





> ein echt grandioses Spiel


Widerspruch?  

SSA


----------



## Eisenhertz (10. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Ich spiele wie blöd ETQW (Enemy Territory Quake Wars) nur Online.
Bietet ballerSpaß mit Abwechslung  
Aber leider habe ich jetzt Urlaub und bin deshalb auf Entzug  
noch zwei Wochen durch halten und dann kann ich wieder  

Siedler werde ich mir auch mal kaufen das Neue erinnert ein an alte Zeiten


----------



## Neawoulf (10. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Derzeit noch *Syberia 2* (werde es am Wochenende wohl durchgespielt haben), ab und zu ne Runde *Trackmania United Forever* um Goldmedallien auf allen Strecken zu sammeln (oder es zumindest versuchen, der Hund vom Nachbarn hat es probiert, der hat sich vor Frust schon die Pfoten abgebissen und meine Finger sind auch nur noch halb so lang wie vorher).

Nach *Syberia 2 *werde ich vermutlich wieder etwas älteres spielen ... ich habe vor kurzem meine *Albion* CD wiedergefunden (war 1997 mal als Beilage einer Spielezeitschrift dabei). Mit Dosbox werde ich das schon irgendwie zum laufen kriegen. Ein tolles Rollenspiel mit einzigartiger Atmosphäre und ner Fantasy/Sci-Fi Story, bei der es mal nicht um Orks und Drachen geht.

*Albion* Trailer

Im Moment spiele ich ne Menge altes Zeug ... obwohl ich gerade dabei bin aufzurüsten (Prozessor ist mir derzeit zu teuer, Q6600 Anfang August vor 120 €, heute 160 €). Aber Klassiker sind ne gute Methode um die Zeit zu überbrücken. Wenn ich doch das gute alte *Schleichfahrt *nicht verkauft hätte *seufz*


----------



## Zubunapy (10. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 10.09.2008 02:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 09.09.2008 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein. Hab nur das "bisher" vergessen


----------



## Zubunapy (14. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Inzwischen habe ich Level6 erreicht un bin immernoch hellauf begeistert! Dieses Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinzip funktioniert so hervorragend, dass jeder Kampf gewinnbar ist. Und wenn ich jetzt nicht weiterkomme, gehe ich halt woanders hin, sammle dort Erfahrungspunkte und kehre mit neuer Stärke zurück. Jede Situation ist lösbar, jede. Und das Upgraden des Schiffes macht so einen Heidenspaß, wie ich es lange nicht erlebt habe. Alleine die Möglichkeit, Tiere zu Opfern, um die eigenen Waffen/ Rüstungen aus den Segnungspunkten zu verbessern, ist schon recht witzig. Das Rekrutieren und ausbilden der rumstreunenden Zivilisten ist ebenso witzig als auch taktisch raffiniert gelöst.
Edit: Das Spiel erinnert leicht an Grandia.

Wer ein Rollenspiel mit genialer Story und sehr innovativem Gameplay sucht, sollte sich *Windchaser* anschauen. Es lohnt sich!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (20. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Zuletzt gespielt: 

Enter the Matrix

ETM ist wie ein Braten, den man in die Röhre geschoben und 20 Minuten bevor er fertig war wieder rausgeholt hat. Ich meine nicht unfertig im Sinne von verbuggt, sondern unfertig im Sinne von nicht zu Ende gedacht und gebracht. Inkonsequent. Enttäuschend. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Sehr viel Potential verschenkt. Zum Beispiel das Nahkampfsystem. Es macht schon irgendwie Spass aber es ist weder spannend noch sonderlich fordernd oder anspruchsvoll. Das Gameplay wirkt insgesamt total unrund und unausgereift. Auch in technischer Hinsicht; die Steuerung ist gelinde gesagt eine Zumutung. Präzises Zielen ist fast unmöglich, besonders im Zoom-Modus. Die Grafik wirkt selbst im Hinblick auf das fortgeschrittene Alter des Spiels sehr schwach. Über unsauberes Clipping und grafische Tristesse in den Levels könnte man mit sehr viel Toleranz und einem guten Gameplay als Entschädigung -was hier nicht der Fall ist- noch hinwegblicken, aber quadratische Reifen (!) waren selbst anno 2003 ein absolutes No-Go. Unfreiwillige Komik brauch ich in so einem Spiel ganz bestimmt nicht. Spielenswert macht ETM einzig und allein der Plot, der eine Hintergrundgeschichte aus "Matrix Reloaded" erzählt, und das sogar mit original Filmmaterial, bei dem ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es sich um Deleted Scenes oder eigens für das Spiel gedrehtes Material handelt. Alles in allem ein Spiel auf das man getrost verzichten kann, ausser natürlich man ist a) ein Hardcore Matrix-Fananatic oder b) ein "ich spiele alles, Hauptsache es ist ein Shooter"-Spieler. Gute Ansätze, schlechte Umsetzung. Oder wie PCG sagen würde: Nur für Fans. *11+/20*


Momentan sitze ich nun an The Matrix - Path of Neo, also dem Nachfolger von Enter the Matrix. Und ich hätte es kaum für möglich gehalten, aber bisher frustet mich PON sogar noch mehr als ETM. Ich versuch das mal chronologisch und stichwortartig zusammenzufassen. 

Spiel installiert. Spiel gestartet. Keine Maussteuerung im Menü. Damit ist auch schon mal klar, woher der Wind weht: Ein Konsolenport der schlimmeren Sorte. Weiter gehts. Nur zwei magere Videoeinstellungsmöglichkeiten: Auflösung und Renderdetails. Beides angepasst, bestätigt -> kompletter, automatischer Neustart des Spiels. OK, muss wohl so sein. Neustart über mich ergehen lassen und zur Sicherheit nochmal die Einstellungen überprüft ... Einstellungen wurden nicht übernommen! WTF? Diese ganze Prozedur mehrmals wiederholt, aber es klappt nicht. Patch ergoogelt und gesaugt. Die Installation des Patches dauert geschlagene 15 Minuten! Vielleicht auch "nur" 10, mir kam es jedenfalls vor wie eine Ewigkeit. Spiel gestartet, alles nochmal eingestellt und diesesmal wurden die Einstellungen auch übernommen. Steuerungseinstellungen angepasst. Kampagne gestartet. Soundfehler! Spiel beendet und die Einstellungen der Soundkarte durchprobiert, mehrmals Spiel wieder gestartet und jedesmal Soundfehler. Soundkarte ausgebaut und Onboardsound aktiviert. Soundfehler. Einstellungen durchprobiert. Soundfehler. Toll. Ich hab mich schlussendlich für die Einstellung mit den erträglichsten Soundfehlern, also das kleinere Übel entschieden. Spiel gestartet ... Steuerungseinstellungen wurden nicht übernommen! WTF? Alles wieder eingestellt, probehalber das Spiel neugestartet, Einstellungen werden nicht übernommen. Ich darf nun also bei jedem Start des Spiels die kompletten Steuerungseinstellungen neu definieren. Neue Kampagne gestartet -> Unterirdische Performance, die in keinerlei Verhältnis zu gebotenen Grafik steht (remember: Konsolenport). Spiel beendet und die Videoeinstellungen gedrosselt -> Spiel wird neu gestartet und folglich muss die Steuerung wieder neu eingestellt werden. Arrrrgh! 

Ich fasse nochmal zusammen: Patchodyssee, unkomfortable Menübedienung, Einstellungen werden nicht übernommen, Soundfehler, schlechte Performance. Dass ich während des völlig übertrieben langen Tutorials schon Abstürze hatte und das Speichersystem sehr konsolig ist, und was mir sonst noch alles nicht passt, damit fang ich jetzt gar nicht mehr an. Falls überhaupt irgendwer bis hierher gelesen hat, kann er vielleicht nachvollziehen, dass mich das Spiel schon übelst ankotzt bevor ich überhaupt richtig angefangen habe zu spielen. Lustigerweise würde das alles bei PCG gar nicht in die Wertung miteinfliessen, denn es wird ja nur der Spielspass getestet.  

Ich bin jedenfalls kurz davor das Spiel in die Ecke zu werfen und anzuzünden. Und das obwohl ich das Gameplay nach einer gespielten Stunde gar nicht mal übel finde. Mal schaun ob das noch was wird. 

SSA


----------



## crackajack (20. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 20.09.2008 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Path of Neo sucked


hmmm... ärgerlich
Also das mit der Steuerung, die sich nicht dauerhaft einstellen lässt, kann ich bestätigen- wobei ich das erst jetzt probiert habe- aber der Sound passt bei mir und auch der Patch installierte sich klaglos.
Die Menüführung ist halt spartanisch, aber außer "Load Game" braucht man doch auch gar nicht viel? Ebenso das Speichern: Die Punkte sind zwar nicht unbedingt immer ideal gesetzt worden, aber ist doch ein normales Autosavesystem? Die Performance war damals desaströs, jo, und du hast ja leider noch einen Rechner der nicht mit Brachialpower die Unfähigkeit der Programmierer kompensieren könnte. Abstürze hatte ich aber keine. Ist das vielleicht wieder sowas wie mit den Unrealspielen?  

Finde ich schade, das dir bereits vor dem Spielen der Spielspass getrübt wird, PoN wäre imho nämlich deutlich besser wie EtM.
Das autom. Deckungssystem war glaube ich damals noch ein Unikat, die Kämpferei wurde etwas verbessert- jedenfalls habe ich deutlich mehr Variation beim Spielen erlebt- und schießen funzte auch wesentlich präziser. Außerdem ist der Pfad Neos doch um einiges interessanter wie die Nebenhandlung zu Reloaded. Vor allem die Kämpfe gegen Smith dürfte den Matrixfans das Herz schneller schlagen lassen.


Ich spiel derzeit NOLF1 und Forged Alliance. Bericht zu ersterem folgt nächste Woche.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (20. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				crackajack am 20.09.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Menüführung ist halt spartanisch, aber außer "Load Game" braucht man doch auch gar nicht viel?


Doch, ich muss ja bei jedem Spielstart die Steuerung neu konfigurieren.  



> Die Performance war damals desaströs


Desaströs ist das passende Wort. Sehr drastisch, aber keineswegs übertrieben. Mit Detailstufe 6 von 8 und einer Auflösung von 1024x768 ist es bei mir unspielbar, teilweise Framezahlen im einstelligen Bereich. Das ist doch ein Witz. Da liefen FEAR, Condemned oder GRAW bei deutlich besserer Optik mit höheren Einstellungen deutlich flüssiger. 



> Abstürze hatte ich aber keine. Ist das vielleicht wieder sowas wie mit den Unrealspielen?


Die Engine ist doch eine Eigenentwicklung, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Die Abstürze bei den Unrealspielen waren auch reproduzierbar. Das ist hier nicht der Fall, zumindest bis jetzt. 



> Das autom. Deckungssystem war glaube ich damals noch ein Unikat, die Kämpferei wurde etwas verbessert- jedenfalls habe ich deutlich mehr Variation beim Spielen erlebt- und schießen funzte auch wesentlich präziser.


Wie gesagt, das Gameplay ist es nicht was mich stört. Ich finde es wirkt ein bisschen wie Stranglehold für Arme, aber passt schon. Kann mir schon vorstellen dass es Spass macht, wenn man es reibungslos spielen kann. Aber bei so einer Performance ... 



> Außerdem ist der Pfad Neos doch um einiges interessanter wie die Nebenhandlung zu Reloaded.


Würd ich jetzt so nicht sagen. In PON spielt man ja einfach nur die Geschehnisse aus Matrix 1 bis 3 nach. Da fand ich die Nebenhandlung (klingt irgendwie abwertend) aus ETM schon interessanter. 

SSA


----------



## crackajack (24. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 20.09.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> In PON spielt man ja einfach _nur _die Geschehnisse aus Matrix 1 bis 3 nach.


Das (für dich zu) lange "Tutorial" ist ja schon anders wie der Film, und in der Art geht es ja weiter. 
Die wichtigsten Momente spielt man nach, aber ebenso einiges was in keinem Film vorkommt. Quasi die destillierte Matrix-trilogie Extended.^^


*No one lives forever* 1
Die in die Jahre gekommene Optik fand ich erstmal überraschend stimmig. Ok, das Wasser sieht bäh aus, aber einige Detailtexturen werten die ansonsten doch matschige Grafik auf, es passt alles immer schön zusammen und tut nicht mit grellen Effekten um sich werfen um die Grafik glitzernd hübsch zu machen.
Sound war aber durchwegs zu luschig.
Im Gegensatz zu Half Life überzeugte auch die Geschichte bzw. es war überhaupt eine da (bei HL sehe ich keine) und die Levels spielten in diversen Schauplätzen (Zug, Flugzeug, Seilbahn, Schiff, gesunkenes Schiff usw. usf.). Ordentlich Abwechslung, damit logisch einhergehend eine angenehm lange Spielzeit um daran länger knabbern zu können und in die Spielwelt eintauchen zu können. Daraus macht man heute wohl gleich mehrere Spiele....
Negativ aufgefallen sind einem:
- ein paar nicht korrekt gesetzte Gegenstände- hangen in der Luft
öfters hängt die Spielfigur, wenn man irgendwo raufgesprungen ist (ducken oder springen hilft aber immer)
- die Cutscenes sind schon etwas zu lang und sind irgendwie nicht gerade toll inszeniert
- Gadgets sind imo umständlich zu nutzen und die Tutorials vor jedem Level für ebendiese sind länger als der Einsatz damit dauert
- zu viel schleichen, dass bei Misserfolg doof geahndet wird: einfach ein nerviger Alarmton, der nicht aufhört... naja.... die Shooterpassagen sind am Lustigsten, aber die sind eig. immer sehr kurz 
Im Prinzip sagt mir die James Bond/60er Jahre-Parodie-atmosphäre nicht unbedingt zu; zu bunte Grafik, zu wenig witzig für echte Lacher, zu witzig um es richtig spannend zu finden, trotzdem würde ich NOLF als den Beginn moderner PC-Shooter sehen, und nicht HL1, das imo langweilig ist.

PS
Die Gegner können Tische umwerfen!!!111elf
Das wurde doch in FEAR so toll als Neuigkeit gepriesen? Ist hier wie dort gescriptet, aber NOLF hatte es viel früher.


----------



## rothato (25. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Also ich spiel neben dem Dauerbrenner CSS (surf ab und zu immer ne runde mit freunden..) zock ich noch Guitar Hero 3 (momentan auf schwer...) und Trackmania....ab und zu noch gute alte Spiele wie Splinter Cell oder PoP WW

Achja ein absolutes geiles Game ist Test Drive Unlimited-auch ein Dauerbrennr bei mir xD


----------



## KylRoy (27. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

STALKER - Clear Sky und  ich liebe es. es ist nicht nur ein game, es ist ein erlebnis.


----------



## Zubunapy (27. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				KylRoy am 27.09.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> STALKER - Clear Sky und  ich liebe es. es ist nicht nur ein game, es ist ein erlebnis.


Ha! Wie treffend... Ich spiele, nein, erlebe grade S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## SteveatMC (28. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Splinter Cell 1 - und hochaktuell! :-o


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Um mich auf den heutigen Abend einzustimmen zocke ich schon seit 3 Tagen "Revenge of the Sith". Das Spiel habe ich seit 3 Jahren, und noch immer konnte ich nicht die Anakin-Kampagne auf "Meister" beenden.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Path of Neo hab ich nun durch. Gott sei Dank. Spass hat es nicht wirklich gemacht, was hauptsächlich der frustrierenden und ständig im Hinterkopf gebliebenen Vorgeschichte geschuldet ist. Wenn ich bei jedem Spielstart erst mal die Steuerung einstellen muss, was nach dem fünften Mal eh schon fast blind von Statten geht, dann bleibt ständig dieser fade Beigeschmack. Dazu kommt dann die Performance, die wirklich unter aller Sau ist. Mit Detailstufe 4 von 8 und einer Auflösung von 800x600 war es gerade noch so spielbar, wobei die Framerate auch gerne mal in den einstelligen Bereich sank. Das Gameplay ist ausgefeilter als bei ETM, das stimmt. Allerdings wirkt es auch ein wenig konfus. So wirklich mit Plan seine Skills einsetzen war eher die Ausnahme. Meistens war es ein hektisches Dauergeklicke, was allerdings auch wieder auf die schlechte Performance und daraus resultierene fehlende Präzision zurückzuführen ist. Ausserdem fehlt mir ein bisschen die Seele. Die Inszenierung ist einfach langweilig. Keine Höhepunkte, kaum Abwechslung. Da steckt einfach keine Liebe zum Detail drin. Den letzten Bossfight gegen big Smith fand ich sehr uninspiriert und die Krönung, das Sahnehäubchen war dann "We are the champions" als Abspannmusik. Geht gar nicht.  

Zusammenfassung: Unzumutbare Bedienung, unzumutbare Performance, unzumutbare Soundfehler, unspektakulärer weil aus den Filmen bekannter Spielverlauf, okayes Gameplay. Bleibt unterm Strich ein Spiel für Matrix-Fans und die mit Sicherheit schlechteste Konsolenportierung, die mir jemals untergekommen ist. Schwierig in Zahlen zu bewerten. Ich würde sagen 11/20. 

Momentan spiel ich Constantine, das Spiel zum Film. Nach anfänglicher Skepsis aufgrund technischer und stilistischer Unzulänglichkeiten (schlechte Bedienung -> Konsolenport, unpräzise Steuerung, extrem unpassende und unprofessionelle deutsche Synchronsprecher), bin ich nach zwei bis drei Spielstunden fast schon positiv überrascht. Das Spiel wirkt bis jetzt wesentlich stimmiger und besser in Szene gesetzt als PON. Es ist sicher kein Top-Titel, es wirkt schon ein wenig low budget und trashig, aber bis auf die oben genannten Punkte kann ich bisher keine grossen Vorwürfe machen. Solides Mittelmaß. 

SSA


----------



## Bonkic (30. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

*Flatout 2* (von irgendeiner gamestar- dvd)

hab ich eigentlich nur zufällig mal installiert.
mach aber mächtig spass:

schmucke grafik, treibende musik und zerstörung- spielerherz, was willst du mehr?


----------



## SteveatMC (30. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				Bonkic am 30.09.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> *Flatout 2* (von irgendeiner gamestar- dvd)
> 
> hab ich eigentlich nur zufällig mal installiert.
> mach aber mächtig spass:
> ...



Das Ding wollte ich auch schon ausprobieren :-o DVD liegt hier noch rum, ich hatte nur bis dato keine Lust auf Rennspiele


----------



## Hard-2-Get (30. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				SteveatMC am 30.09.2008 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding wollte ich auch schon ausprobieren :-o DVD liegt hier noch rum, ich hatte nur bis dato keine Lust auf Rennspiele



Das *muss* man mal gespielt haben. Zerstörung pur, die Rennen sind eigentlich Nebensache (außer  in der Karriere). Auf kleinen LANs immer noch der Hammer.


----------



## Kaeksch (30. September 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Stalker - Clear Sky
MAcht übelsten Spaß. War zwar ne tierische Umstellung, da es sich ja doch grundlegend unterscheidet von anderen Ballerspielen aber wenn man drin is, machst saumäßig Spaß.
Läuft auch sehr gut bei mir. Gerade mal 1 CTD. Ansonsten keine erkennbaren Bugs.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Nach dem Zock des leider sehr schwachen „Force Unleashed“ für Wii habe ich nun Battlefront 2 auf die Platte geknallt, um eine halbwegs mitreißende Star Wars Atmosphäre erleben zu dürfen. Trotz der mieseren Animationen, der nicht vorhanden Physik und der mittlerweile stark angegrauten Grafik macht mir BFront2 als Jedi einfach mehr Spaß, als dieses absolut sinnfreie TFU. Bei BFront2 kann man sich wenigstens begleitet von wirklich epischer Musik als Jedi durch große Legionen schnetzeln, und sogar abhängig von der Epoche und Karte verschiedene wichtige Charaktere spielen (General Kenobi! Yay! Yoda! Yay! Vader! Yay!). Erschreckend und erstaunlich, dass ausgerechnet ein MP-Spiel, dass ich offline gegen Bots spiele, mehr Filmatmosphäre versprüht, als ein teures und auf den Einzelspielermodus festgelegtes Produkt mit einer richtigen Kampagne (die aber doof ist ^^). 

Um es mit dem Wertungsrahmen von SSA zu sagen: TFU 7 / 20. SWBF2 17 / 20.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Hab Mir grade _The Witcher - Enhanced Edition_ zugelegt. Das wird jetzt ausgiebigst gezockt.


----------



## Zubunapy (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Ick spiel grad Serious Sam 2. Echt zum Brüllen. Hab es mir nicht so cool vorgestellt. Der erste Teil war ja noch recht lahm, aber das hier... Der Hammer.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 04.10.2008 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Mir grade _The Witcher - Enhanced Edition_ zugelegt. Das wird jetzt ausgiebigst gezockt.




Ich spiels auch gerade. Nachdem ich das normale Witcher durchgespielt hab ist nun die EE dran. Zwar kann ich keine Weltbewegenden Neuerungen erkennen (okok, es ist extrem stabil und es läd schneller, aber das hatte das normale Witcher 1.3 auch schon....und die Stimmen sind weitaus SCHLECHTER) aber da die Atmosphäre so so saugeil ist, bin ich ruckzuck wieder in Akt 3 gelandet


----------



## Ra-Tiel (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Wieder mal _Neverwinter Nights 2_, nachdem mich _Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter_ mit einem Lade-Bug aus der Kampagne ausgeschlossen hat, und sich _Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2_ schon im Tutorial mit nem Sound- und Grafikfehler verabschiedet hat (und ich da ehrlich gesagt schon keine Lust mehr hatte >.<).


----------



## Rabowke (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Für PC im Moment nur Sacred 2 und auf meiner Konsole ( XBox360 ) Star Wars : The Force Unleashed.

Für mehr fehlt mir im Moment eh die Zeit.


----------



## Teslatier (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Im Moment Deus Ex mal wieder und Wolfenstein Enemy Territory (auch mal wieder). Ab nächster Woche muss ich dann aber wieder arbeiten. Da bleibt dann nicht mehr sooo viel Zeit.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

gerade bei der Softwarepyramiede BIOSHOCK für 10 € gesehen! Habe damals zwar schon durchgespielt, aber dann wieder verkauft....aber 10 €.....ist wirklich ne überlegung wert.-..


----------



## Ra-Tiel (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 16.10.2008 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> gerade bei der Softwarepyramiede BIOSHOCK für 10 € gesehen! Habe damals zwar schon durchgespielt, aber dann wieder verkauft....aber 10 €.....ist wirklich ne überlegung wert.-..


Die 100.000€ Frage ist halt nur: ist diese Version DRM verseucht (und wenn ja, wie stark)?


----------



## oehne (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



			
				marwin756 am 01.05.2008 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele momentan auf PC :
> Spiel ( Punkte )
> 
> Far Cry (18/20)
> ...



uh, frevel... cod4 mit joypad... da würde ich dich ja gerne mal über die maps scheuchen, aber weil pad-zogger gegen tasta und maus null chance haben, geht das ja leider nicht...

ich spiele derzeit natürlich cod 4, bissel trackmania und ganz bissel crysis


----------



## SaPass (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Ich spiele Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 ab und zu mal eine kurze Runde.
Dann Battlefield 2 und WC3 im Internet, auch ab und zu.


----------



## mimiMaster (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Mein PC lechtzt gerade unter Crysis und die XBox 360 wird quasi jeden Tag mit FIFA 09 gefüttert, solange bis Dead Space oder Call of Duty 4 ankommt. ^^


----------



## Rabowke (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 16.10.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Beetlejuice666 am 16.10.2008 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Antwort lautet: jein.   

_BioShock nutzt den SecuROM-Kopierschutz, um das Abspielen nicht autorisierter Kopien zu verhindern. Jede Kopie des Spiels muss zuerst online aktiviert werden. Die Anzahl der Aktivierungen wurde durch 2K-Games zuerst auf zwei beschränkt. Später wurde die Zahl aufgrund von Kritik auf fünf Aktivierungen angehoben. Am 20. Juni 2008 wurden offiziell alle Beschränkungen die der SecuROM-Kopierschutz für Bioshock mit sich brachte, deaktiviert. Eine Aktivierung ist jedoch weiterhin notwendig.[/quote]
Quelle Wikipedia_


----------



## Kaeksch (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Sacred 2
Das Spiel ist dermaßen süchtig machend, ich komm gar nicht dazu Stalker Clear Sky zu Ende zu zocken.


----------



## SteveatMC (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				Rabowke am 17.10.2008 08:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort lautet: jein.
> 
> _ Am 20. Juni 2008 wurden offiziell alle Beschränkungen die der SecuROM-Kopierschutz für Bioshock mit sich brachte, deaktiviert. Eine Aktivierung ist jedoch weiterhin notwendig._
> Quelle Wikipedia



Heißt im Klartext jetzt was?  Muss ich mich, wenn ich das Spiel aktiveren möchte, mit Name und E-Mailadresse via Internet anmelden oder ist es eher wie bei Vista *klick* --> aktiviert???

Edit: Quoten lernen


----------



## Ra-Tiel (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				Rabowke am 17.10.2008 08:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort lautet: jein.


Gut zu sehen, dass die Marketingabteilung von 2K Games den Sinn von Budgetversionen voll erkannt hat... -.-



			
				Rabowke am 17.10.2008 08:03 schrieb:
			
		

> _[...] Am 20. Juni 2008 wurden offiziell alle Beschränkungen die der SecuROM-Kopierschutz für Bioshock mit sich brachte, deaktiviert. Eine Aktivierung ist jedoch weiterhin notwendig._ [...]


oO Und wie genau hat man sich das vorzustellen? Die Beschränkung war ja, dass man Bioshock nur _n_ mal aktivieren konnte. Wenn diese Beschränkung aber entfällt, wozu dann noch der Zwang zur Onlineaktivierung?

Was ich besonders lustig finde:


			
				[url=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BioShock#Kopierschutz schrieb:
			
		

> Wikipedia[/url]][...] Der Kopierschutz wird auch bei der Demo-Version installiert. [...]


Damit die Warez Groups auch garantiert schon vor Release der finalen Version wissen, wo der Kopierschutz im Spiel verankert ist und wie man ihn am einfachsten aushebelt. >.<

Aber danke für die Antwort.

Ach, wenn doch nur Virtualisierung schon soweit wäre, Grafikkarten mit einbinden zu können...


----------



## Goddess (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 17.10.2008 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 17.10.2008 08:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SecuROM ist auch weiterhin in Bioshock aktiv. Wenn du spielen willst, musst du das Spiel aktivieren, und die CD im Laufwerk belassen. Aufgehoben wurde das Aktivierungs-Limit, es lag am Anfang bei drei, danach bei fünf Aktivierungen, sowie auch das Installations-Limit.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				Goddess am 18.10.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> SecuROM ist auch weiterhin in Bioshock aktiv. Wenn du spielen willst, musst du das Spiel aktivieren, und die CD im Laufwerk belassen. Aufgehoben wurde das Aktivierungs-Limit, es lag am Anfang bei drei, danach bei fünf Aktivierungen, sowie auch das Installations-Limit.


Omg. >.<


----------



## Goddess (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 18.10.2008 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 18.10.2008 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noch ein paar Worte zur Erklärung, die Änderungen wurden Server,- und nicht Clientseitig vorgenommen. Aus diesem Grund gab es auch keinen Patch, der SecuROM entfernt, und damit die Aktivierung, sowie auch das zum spielen nötige einlegen der CD, überflüssig gemacht hätte.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Ich habe gerade Gothic 1 beendet und jetzt mit Gothic 2 DNDR angefangen. Da ich beide Spiele noch nie direkt nacheinander gespielt habe, fällt mir jetzt erst auf, wie groß der Unterschied beim Schwierigkeitsgrad ist. Bei Gothic 1 hatte ich nie große Probleme, Gothic 2 DNDR dagegen kommt mir plötzlich höllisch schwer aus. Vor einer halben Stunde wurde ich von zwei Molerats gekillt (bin noch ziemlich am Anfang). Aber ich werde mich schon durchbeißen ... eine bessere Waffe, ein bisschen Training ... dann geht das schon. Vielleicht sollte ich mich auch endlich mal trauen, einen Magie-Charakter zu spielen.


----------



## bumi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

Ich hab heute endlich mal mit meinem vor langer Zeit bestellten Resident Evil 4 (PS2) angefangen - muss mich in letzter Zeit immer bissl zum Zocken durchringen.
Auf jeden Fall ist das Spiel wirklich gut gemacht, auch wenn ich noch nicht weit bin. Die Animationen der Gegner sind recht gut gelungen, die vom Hauptcharakter natürlich ebenso. Für PS2-Verhältnisse ist auch die Grafik total in Ordnung und stimmig, die Speicherpunkte sind fair gesetzt und das Verteilen von Headshots macht v.a. mit der Pumpgun jede Menge Spass   
Einziger Knackpunkt ist, dass mir das Spiel schon jetzt nen gehörigen Schrecken einjagt. Das letzte mal so gespannt vor dem Bildschirm sass ich bei Alien vs. Predator mit der Marine-Kampagne. Selbst Condemned war verglichen mit RE4 schon eher ein Spaziergang im Park.


Nebenbei hab ich mal wieder Half-Life 2 angefangen (ohne Cinematic Mod) - nach wie vor ein grandioses Spiel mit nett abwechslungsreichen Abschnitten. Die Kämpfe gegen die Combine machen einfach Spass, auch wenn sie manchmal doch ein wenig doof in der Gegend rumstehen


----------



## Rabowke (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*



			
				Bonkic am 30.09.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> *Flatout 2* (von irgendeiner gamestar- dvd)
> 
> hab ich eigentlich nur zufällig mal installiert.
> mach aber mächtig spass:
> ...


Flatout 2 im LAN zocken ... mit drei anderen macht es einfach verdammt viel Spass.

Mir ist immer noch ein Rätsel warum BugBear ( toller Name   ) Ultimate Carnage, quasi Flatout 2.5, ohne Netzwerkunterstützung rausgebracht hat.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2008)

*Bioshock*

hab mir jetzt auch endlich  mal -für 10 €- bioshock zugelegt. 

nach ca. 1 h muss ich sagen, dass der funke immer noch nicht so wirklich übergesprungen ist.
die atmosphäre ist zwar wirklich toll, aber sonst? also bahnbrechend fand ich das bisher noch nicht. 
na ja- vielleicht kommts ja noch.   

ps:
netterweise liess sich der patch auf v 1.1 bislang nicht installieren (die pyramiden- version ist seltsamerweise die 1.0) , keine ahnung warum.
wo wir gerade dabei sind: hat jemand einen link zu einem uncut- patch?


----------



## bumi (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bioshock*



			
				Bonkic am 23.10.2008 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir jetzt auch endlich  mal -für 10 €- bioshock zugelegt.
> 
> nach ca. 1 h muss ich sagen, dass der funke immer noch nicht so wirklich übergesprungen ist.
> die atmosphäre ist zwar wirklich toll, aber sonst? also bahnbrechend fand ich das bisher noch nicht.
> na ja- vielleicht kommts ja noch.


Ich sag's mal so... Bioshock ist kein Innovationswunder - die starke Atmosphäre ist sicherlich der grösste Pluspunkt des Spiels. Die diversen Tonbänder die man überall findet, die Licht- und Schatteneffekte, der dumpf-stapfende Sound der Big Daddys (ich hoffe du spielst mit 5.1, sonst verpasst du definitiv etwas) und das überall eindringende Wasser machen das Spiel atmosphärisch beinahe Perfekt - die gelungene Retro-Optik tut dazu ihr übriges.
Spielerisch brauchst du keinen Meilenstein zu erwarten: es ist eigentlich gewohnte Shooterkost mit erweiterbaren Waffen, diversen auswechselbaren Plasmiden sowie der "Entscheidungsfreiheit" ob man als guter oder böser Junge durch Rapture streifen will (was gesamthaft zwei Auswirkungen auf das Spiel hat).

Ich würde dir jedenfalls raten, möglichst viele der herumliegenden Tonbänder anzuhören, jegliche Räume abzusuchen (oft finden sich auch "versteckte" Schätze) und einfach zu versuchen in diese Stadt einzutauchen. Die Geschichte wird zumindest die eine oder andere eher überraschende Wendung beinhalten, was das Ganze dann sogar storymässig einigermassen interessant gestaltet.

Und noch ein Tipp zum Schluss: wechsel zwischendurch die vorhandenen Plasmide ein wenig - mit einigen lassen sich doch sehr interessante und witzige Dinge anstellen


----------



## svd (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bioshock*



			
				Bonkic am 23.10.2008 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir jetzt auch endlich  mal -für 10 €- bioshock zugelegt.




Das hab ich auch zuletzt gemacht. Bei dem Preis kannst du ja nicht wirklich was falsch machen.
Und in Österreich kriegst du ja auch die "version rouge".

Nebenbei spiele ich noch aus meiner WAGINA ("*W*as *A*ufregenderes *GI*bt's ' *N* *A*ndermal") Sammlung, also, solche Spiele hole ich nur an äußerst langweiligen Wochenenden aus der Versenkung, "Scrapland".

Puh, die deutsche Sprachausgabe gehört zum Entsetzlichsten seit "Starlancer" oder der legendären Talkie-Version von "Flight of the Amazon Queen"... 

Ach, und ich sollte endlich "Tomb Raider: Anniversary" zu Ende bringen. Wollte das Spiel ja unbedingt haben. Das Ur-TR hab ich ja bis zur Kurzsichtigkeit gespielt, natürlich immer mit Standardpistolen, weil ich zu geizig war, um die größeren Kaliber zu verschwenden...
Aber TR:A liegt seltsamerweise seit Ägypten auf Eis.


----------



## Avenga (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bioshock*



			
				svd am 28.10.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Puh, die deutsche Sprachausgabe gehört zum Entsetzlichsten seit "Starlancer" [...]



boah, sag nix gegen dieses meisterwerk  der idiotische englische(amerikanische?) akzent in der deutschen sprachausgabe - herrlich   bei uns zuhause hat starlancer quasi kult-status, meine brüder und ich können teilweise die ganzen missionen nachsprechen    

@topic: momentan zock ich kotor2, mount&blade sowie cod4 im mp...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (4. November 2008)

Zuletzt gespielt: 

Constantine 

Die Eckpunkte: Zweckmäßige Grafik, uninspiriertes Level- und Missionsdesign, solides aber unspektakuläres 3rd-Person-Shooter-Gameplay, sich in leichten Zügen von der des Films unterscheidende Story. Alles in allem ein langweiliges Lizenz-Spiel ohne besondere Tief- aber auch gänzlich frei von Höhepunkten. Hervorzuheben ist lediglich die deutsche Sprachausgabe. Da wollte man wohl bei der Lokalierung Geld sparen, und das ging mächtig in die Hose. Die Nebenrollen wären aufgrund ihrer Belanglosigkeit ja noch zu verschmerzen, aber der Spielcharakter ist ein kompletter Griff ins Klo. Sowohl der Sprecher als auch der für dessen Besetzung Verantwortliche sollten sich besser andere Jobs suchen. Mit Professionalität hat das nicht mal ansatzweise zu tun. Bei einem Kaufpreis von sage und schreibe einem Euro (neu und OVP!) kann man eigentlich nicht meckern. Kaufempfehlung für Fans des Films. Für alle anderen gibts deutlich bessere Alternativen. *10/20* 

FEAR - Extraction Point 

EP geht den Weg von FEAR konsequent weiter. Gameplay, Grafik, Level- und Missionsdesign - alles wie im Hauptspiel. Das ist sowohl die Stärke als auch die Schwäche des Spiels. Alles auf gehobenem Niveau aber alles schon mal dagewesen. Auch die Kritik ist die gleiche wie schon beim Hauptspiel: Eintönige Umgebungen und berechenbarer Grusel. Das Fehlen von Monolith fällt gar nicht mal so ins Gewicht wie ich erwartet hätte. Nur dieses letzte Fünkchen Genialität in der Inszenierung sucht man vergebens. Die Spielzeit ist mit ca fünf bis sechs Stunden auch in Ordnung. Insgesamt ein gutes Addon. Interessantes Detail am Rande: Das Hauptspiel besitze ich nur in der deutschen Version, die Erweiterung hab ich mir allerdings als englische Version geholt. Mit der Kompatibilität klappt alles problemlos, nur kommt es vor, dass ohne erkennbares Muster mitten während des Spiels die Sprachausgabe plötzlich von Englisch auf Deutsch switcht. Nicht nur bei Standardphrasen während der Kämpfe, auch bei Dialogsequenzen. Anscheinend enthält das Addon auch die deutschen Tonspuren, obwohl ich keine Option gefunden habe, die Sprache komplett auf Deutsch umzustellen. 

Hauptspiel: *17/20*
Erweiterung: *15/20* 

Momentan spiele ich an SWAT4 Gold, also Hauptspiel plus Erweiterung. Bin aktuell bei der dritten Mission des Addons und recht begeistert. Tolles Spiel. Kann ich jedem Fan von Taktik-Shootern wärmstens empfehlen. 

SSA


----------



## Zubunapy (12. November 2008)

Bin grad mit der ersten Runde Dead Space durch. Sehr zu empfehlendes Spiel für Erwachsene. Schwarzer Humor, düstere Optik und Levels, atemberaubender Sound, überraschend gute und abwechslungsreiche Story und relativ innovatives Gameplay. Besonders geil: Man kann mit der alten Ausrüstung das Spiel neu beginnen  Man muss nicht wieder bei Null anfangen sondern kann so weiterspielen, wie man es gewohnt ist. Nervig: Die Hilfseiblendungen kann man nicht abschalten, die Maus ist lahmarschig.

Zwei Mängel, der Rest ist top.


----------



## crackajack (13. November 2008)

*Kane&Lynch: Dead Men*
Erster wichtiger Pluspunkt: multilinguale Installation. Wobei die deutsche Synchro beim ersten Reinhören nicht übel wirkt. Hab es aber trotzdem in Englisch gespielt.

K&L beginnt interessant, verliert aber gegen Ende, und dieses wird leider ziemlich schnell erreicht, an Fahrt und zeigt doch verschenktes Potential. Die Anzahl der Missionen ist eig. ganz gut und die Varianz bei den Schauplätzen sehr gelungen, aber alle sind halt relativ kurz und knackig, sodass man den Abspann früh sieht. Problem dabei ist das einige Missionen noch integriert werden hätten können, um auch die Geschichte besser zum Entfalten zu bringen. Es fehlte mir mindestens eine Mission vor dem letzten Kapitel (oder ev. auch nach dem schnuckeligem Lasterlevel) und vor allem ein zwei Rückblicklevel von dem Auftrag wegen dem Kane bei The 7 unten durch ist. Wenn man das spielen hätte können, hätte das alternative Ende auch mehr Sinn gemacht. So ist die Vorgeschichte nur ziemlich vage vorhanden, hätte durch selberspielen aber dem imo etwas abruptem Ende durchaus die nötige Brise Tiefe gegeben.....
Die Charaktere sind ganz gut gelungen, sehr roh und brutal, aber min. ein zwei Sätze mehr pro Dialog hätte ihnen schon weit mehr Tiefe verleihen können. Zu oft werden mit sowas wie "The fuck i did. Shut up" weitere, mögliche Erklärungen unterdrückt und somit wirkt die Geschichte dann doch etwas halbherzig erzählt. Leider gehen auch ein paar Sätze innerhalb der Missionen unter, da sie mitten in Gefechten untergebracht sind und ich mich dabei nicht wirklich aufs Gesagte konzentrieren konnte- auch sind die Sprecherstimmen nicht markant genug um sie völlig klar unterschieden zu können wer denn überhaupt spricht. (Im Coop  als Lynch kann ich dann aber wohl besser hinhören.)
Trotzdem ist K&L bei Story und Chrakteren wohl weit über Actiongenrestandard und auch wenn es etwas unvollendet ist, ist es imo der einzige Grund warum man K&L überhaupt spielen sollte. Andere Spiele versuchen es erst gar nicht richtig und man kann daher nicht wirklich etwas kritisieren, aber K&L hat es eben einigermassen zu stande gebracht.
Das Gameplay ist hingegen ziemlich simpel und erfordert nichtmal genaus Zielen. Man ballert eben meist aus der Deckung heraus und ungefähres Draufhalten führt zum Erfolg. Die KI muss dafür auch keine Wunder vollbringen, weil sie eben auch nur von einer Deckung zur nächsten läuft und dabei nicht unbedingt heldenhaft vorgeht. Einfach zweckmässig, weil man im direkten Rambostyle nicht wirklich gut vorankommt.
Auch eine sehr gute Idee sind die Adrenalinspritzen zur Wiederbelebung, wo man nur eine verträgt, und erst nach einer gewissen Spielzeit wieder mit der nächsten versorgt werden darf, weil man sonst an der Überdosis stirbt. Es entschärft etwas den Frustfaktor den Autosavegames sonst mal schnell haben können, ohne komplett zu glätten wie Prey oder Bioshock, wo man keine wirklich Strafe fürs quasi Sterben erhält. Man bekommt mit Abständen eine zweite Chance, aber keine dritte. Passt.

Ein sehr flott zu spielendes Actionerlebnis, ohne Spielspasshänger, mit abwechslungsreichen Levelschauplätzen, aber leider etwas verschenktem Potential bei der Charaktervorstellung und Erzählung. Trotzdem wegen der Story und den Dead Men spielenswert.


Zu dem integrierten GfW Live:
Warum melde ich mich dort an, wenn der Dienst es dann nicht mitbekommt das ich K&L schon durch habe? Kein Erfolg vermerkt. tzzz....


----------



## crackajack (19. Dezember 2008)

*Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance*
Im Vergleich zum Hauptspiel verbessertes Interface, dezent aufpolierte Grafik (wobei die bei dem Spiel imo gänzlich unwichtig ist), ähnlich dämlicher, relativ unspannender Missionsablauf, aber ein für mich  immer noch süchtig machendes, monumentales Spielprinzip.
Spielumfang umfasst 6 Missionen, die mit den aus den Hauptspiel bekannten Parteien gespielt werden können. Die Anzahl mag nicht viel sein, bei einer Spielzeit von gerne mal 2 bis 3 Stunden pro Level ist es aber für ein Addon, das massig neue Einheiten einführt, vollkommen ausreichend. Wirklich drastisch unterschiedlich spielen sich die Parteien aber nicht, von daher ist die Masse an versch. Einheiten aber dann wiederum gar nicht so arg wie es auf den ersten Blick wirkt. Die ersten drei Mission kann man im Prinzip vergessen, die nächsten drei sind schon etwas spannender inszeniert, aber wirklich gut ist SupCom von der Präsentation nie. Die nach dem Cliffhanger erzeugte Spannung am Ende des Hauptspiels wird innerhalb des Trailers fast schon fahrlässig verbraten und ein Niveau eines Starcrafts wird nicht mal ansatzweise jemals erreicht. GPG hat wohl keinen einzigen fähigen Storywriter an Board...
Das Spielprinzip (Befehlsketten, Produktionsautomatismus in den Fabriken und natürlich die Masse) rockt aber derbe und selbst Starcraft 2 wird sich damit messen müssen um mir gänzlich zu gefallen.

Besonders genial als einmal meine Basis leicht demoliert war, ich nicht merkte das die Atomabwehr ebenfalls weggebombt war und natürlich genau dann eine Nuke runterkam. Die Basis danach noch zu retten und gleichzeitig wieder langsam in die Offensive zu gehen war wohl spassiger als jedes Script das die Entwickler in die versch. Mission eingebaut haben.

Im Multiplayer wäre es sicher noch mehr ein Hit, blöd das ich MP, vor allem bei RTS, aber nicht wirklich mag.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Dezember 2008)

Zubunapy am 12.11.2008 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nervig: Die Hilfseiblendungen kann man nicht abschalten, die *Maus ist lahmarschig*.


Deswegen zockt man Dead Space auch mit Gamepad.


----------



## crackajack (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hab in den Ferien endlich Zack & Wiki beendet und Crysis gleich hinterher, weil ich noch ein bisschen Zeit hatte.

*Zack & Wiki: Der Schatz von Barbaros* (wii)
Z&W ist ein Adventure mit wii-"Fuchtel"steuerung, sodass man schon mal einen Baum "echt" umsägen muss, einen Schlüssel "echt" umdrehen und dgl. (da die wiimote aber im Gegensatz zum herrlichen Pointer miserabel Bewegungen interpretiert, ist das eher ein nettes Gimmick als wirklich spielspassfördernd, beim Schwertkämpfen sogar wirklich misslungen)
Grafisch schön umgesetzt, auch toll das es mehrere Gebiete mit eigenen Themen- Eis, Feuer, Spukschloss, Wald- gibt, aber mit leicht nervigem Kindlichkeitsfaktor bei den Figuren, der "Sprachausgabe" und der Geschichte.
Die Rätsel sind eig. schwer in Ordnung, bloß verhunzte mir das Spiel mit zeitkritischen Elementen oft den Spass; da man rumrätselte und dann irgendein Event ausgelöst wird, wo man z.B. schnell flüchten sollte. Mit etwas Glück kapiert man sogar das man dann eben die Leiter hochspurten muss und dgl., aber mir fiel es schwer diesen abrupten Wechsel von gemächlichem Grübeln zu Action mit dem Anklicken des richtigen Hotspots zu begegnen. Beim Versagen hieß es dann alles bereits Gelöste nochmal zu lösen. Immer überflüssig, aber bei den späteren längeren Level sehr nervig, weil es nun mal doch ein Adventure ist und gelöste Abschnitte, die man schon kennt nicht gerade spannend sind.
In etwa 30h löst man 70% des Spiels, womit man es durch hat und den Schatz gefunden hat. Die restlichen 30% findet man theo. in dem man weitere imo derb hirnrissige (laut Komplettlösung hören sich die Aufgaben imo einfach unmöglich an, um sie selber rauszufinden) Rätsel in den schon gespielten Level löst.
Ein netter Versuch das Adventuregenre mit wii-mote-Steuerung von der Stammplatform, dem PC, zu entführen, aber etwas mehr Standard (kein Sterben) hätte imo gut getan. Die kindische Inszenierung gepaart mit dafür wohl dann doch zu schweren Rätseln tat wohl ihr Übriges um den Verkaufserfolg eher mässig zu gestalten. Dafür das es sich traut anders zu sein, auch wenn das imo leicht misslungen ist, kann man aber schon mal einen Blick darauf riskieren.

*Crysis*
Mittelprächtig unterhaltsam.
Mit niedrigen Erwartungen angefangen, da mir die Demo schon kaum zusagte und dann dennoch enttäuscht worden.
Erstens fehlte eine Prologmission (mit "normalem" Far Cry Gameplay, um vielleicht auch geschickt etwas vom Glanz des Vorgängers mitzunehmen), die die Charaktere anständig vorstellte und erklären hätte können warum genau die Truppe überhaupt Nanosuits tragen dürfen. Zweitens ein Nanosuit-Tutorial-Level. Eigentlich bin ich kein Fan von hingeklatschten Tutorials, aber bei sowas wie dem Nanosuit hätte sich das einfach angeboten und wäre viel eleganter gewesen als so beiläufig in der ersten Mission. Das Introvideo rockt zwar, aber wirklich schmackhaft hätte man das Ding doch in einem Trainingscamp machen können.
Das erste richtig Lästige war das Aufsammeln der Munition. Wenn man nicht auf Einzelschuss umstellt, was sowieso imo sinnvoll ist, dann wird die Munition schon gerne mal knapp sofern man nicht jeden umgenieteten Gegner von seiner Waffe befreit.
Zweite lästige Designentscheidung: Autofahren/Bootsteuern ohne Ballern (im hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad, den man natürlich nimmt um koreanisch sprechende Feinde zu haben... deutsch wäre doch Schwachsinn für die Atmosphäre?). Warum entzieht man den Vehikeln jeglichen Spassfaktor? Die Steuerung geht zwar völlig in Ordnung, aber eine Gegenwehr ist nicht mehr sinnvoll möglich, da der Wechsel vom Fahrersitz zum Geschütz mit Durchladen "ewig" dauert und damit kann man Autofahren nur mehr dazu gebrauchen schnell voranzukommen, wobei man dabei garantiert den Feind alarmiert und sich erst nach dem Aussteigen wieder ordentlich wehren kann.
Das dritte Lästige und arg gameplaystörende war dann wohl der Suit selber. Wozu hab ich den Scheiß überhaupt? Ich kann nicht davonsprinten, wenn ich bereits getroffen wurde, Stärke war für mich überhaupt komplett sinnbefreit- außer um ab und zu wo hochzuspringen-, Cloak ist mir zu mühsam, da ich lieber mit dem Kopf durch die Wand gehe und in der Shield-funktion ist es bloß eine erweiterte Gesundheit. Warum nicht vier Tanks, die man dann eben sinnvoll zueinander ergänzed einsetzen kann? So ist es immer entweder oder, viel zu kurz in der Funktionsdauer und damit imo insgesamt unnötig kompliziert für das bisschen Nutzen. meh!
Grafisch wirklich gelungen, auf mittel technisch schon über jeden Zweifel erhaben, aber irgendwie kam es mir schnell monoton vor- einfach langweilig inszeniert. Wo blieb z.B. die perfekte Abwechslung die FC bot? Richtige Innenlevelabschnitte? Länger mal nicht im Dschungel rumpirschen? Die kurzen Ausflüge zum Hafen, in den Alienbau und dann auf den Flugzeugträger reichten mir bei weitem nicht als Szenerievielfalt.
Die KI hinterlässt einen zwiespältigen Eindruck, sie variiert zu wenig. Die Soldaten lauern einfach viel zu ängstlich in ihren Stellungen, da machen hirnlose Standardgegner anderer Shooter einfach mehr Spass, wenn sie von allen seiten auf einen einstürmen.
Nicht ganz so dilettantisch wie beim Vorgänger präsentierte sich die Story sowie die Charaktere, toll fand ich das aber noch lange nicht. Gerade dafür das es mehr oder weniger  mit einem Cliffhanger endet nicht wirklich prickelnd.

Das Spiel wirkte auch wegen der Kürze (hab ca. 6-7 stunden gebraucht) eher wie die Einleitung des kommenden "richtigen" Spiels....  (etwa so als ob man nur HL2 Episode 1 gespielt hätte)
Selten auf so hohem Niveau enttäuscht gewesen, aber als breiten Schlauchsshooter würde ich FC vorziehen, als richtig spassige, flott zu spielende Shooter sicher sowas wie HL2 oder auch Quake4, und für richtige Taktikfreunde sind OFP, ArmA, GRAW, Raven Shield imo auch die bessere Wahl.
Naja, der Erstling war beeindruckend (trotz doofer Story und Charaktere), aber mit Crysis konnte ich mich wohl nicht wirklich anfreuden.


----------



## agvoter (25. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mir gestern die Blizzard Best Seller Series Sammelausgabe mit Starcraft+Brood War, Diablo und Warcraft 2 BNE gekauft. Nur jetzt weiß ich nicht mit welchem Spiel ich anfangen soll  Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## McDrake (25. Januar 2009)

Habe mir endlich Kotor 1 + 2 zugelegt.
Kotor 1 musste ich manuel updaten, danach meldete sich der Kopierschutz.
Mit dem neuesten SecuROM-Launcher läuft das Spiel endlich (mehr oder weniger).
Bin jetzt erst in den Slums von Taris.
Soweit war ich vor Jahren, als das Spiel rauskam, auch schon.
Aber diesmal spiel ichs weiter.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (27. Januar 2009)

Bei mir standen in letzter Zeit einige Spiele auf der Agenda, die ich mal angefangen aber aus diversen Gründen nicht durchgespielt habe. Folgend in chronologischer Reihenfolge, angefangen beim zuletzt gespielten: 


OFP: Resistance

Bereits vor Jahren angefangen aber irgendwann abgebrochen, weil ein Bug in der zehnten Mission das Erfüllen des Missionsziels verhinderte. Nachdem ich jetzt im Forum um Hilfe gefragt habe, hat mir jemand einen Cheat verraten um die Mission zu beenden. Der Rest der Kampagne lief dann wieder fehlerlos. Was gibts zum Spiel zu sagen: Resistance erzählt die Vorgeschichte zur Rahmenhandlung der Hauptkampagne und schafft es ähnlich zu fesseln. Besonders der Schluss ist ausserordentlich gelungen und regt zum Nachdenken an. Der Rest ist bekannt. Das altbewährte Spielprinzip, wie man es schon im Hauptspiel und dem ersten Addon kennen und lieben gelernt hat, mit den selben Stärken und den selben Schwächen. Für OFP-Veteranen ein Muss, für Ballermänner ein Tabu. 18/20 

The Westerner

Stürzte ständig ab, weshalb ich irgendwann keine Lust mehr hatte. Jetzt hab ich den Fehler gefunden und nochmal von vorn angefangen. Solides, sympathisches PnC-Adventure. Story, Charaktere, Design, alles in Ordnung - zumindest wenn man mit dem sehr kindlichen Stil etwas anfangen kann. Auch die Rätsel sind grösstenteils gelungen, bis auf die obligatorischen zwei, drei Totalaussetzer. Beispiel: Ich frage den Barkeeper im Saloon ob ich das Badezimmer benutzen darf. Er gibt mir einen Schlüssel mit der Aufschrift "Badezimmer". Dann könnte man doch meinen, dass dieser Schlüssel nur das Badezimmer im Saloon öffnet und nicht etwa auch das Schlafzimmer auf der Farm der Banisters. Solche Gurkenrätsel sind der Grund dafür, dass ich bei Adventures gerne mal zur Komplettlösung greife ohne recht lang gesucht zu haben. 14/20

Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 

Nachdem mir vor einigen Jahren meine Festplatte mit meinem weit fortgeschrittenen Spielstand von Bloodlines abgeraucht ist, war ich erst mal bedient. Da das Spiel aber zu genial ist um unvollendet zu bleiben, und ich eh nichts anderes zum Spielen hatte, hab ich mir das Spiel vor einigen Monaten wieder vorgeknöpft, diesmal richtig und endgültig. Was soll ich sagen: Das (neben Deus Ex) vermutlich beste Action-RPG überhaupt. Leider hat es aufgrund vieler unglücklicher Umstände nicht sollen sein, dass es fehlerfrei veröffentlicht wurde. Ganz im Gegenteil. Auch vier Jahre und unzählige Fan-Patches später bekommt man noch die Nachwirkungen der damaligen Probleme in Form von Bugs zu spüren. Im aktuellen Zustand ist das Spiel zwar weitestgehend spielbar aber noch keineswegs komplett fehlerfrei. Sogar mit einem üblen Plotstopper hatte ich es zu tun. Ein Telefon hätte klingeln sollen, tat es aber nicht. Erst nachdem ich einen deutlich früheren Spielstand geladen und die komplette letzte Quest erneut gespielt hatte, klingelte das Telefon. Einfach schade um dieses grandiose Spiel. So viel Spieltiefe gepaart mit einem so ausgefeilten Gameplay sieht man nicht alle Tage. Im fehlerfreien Zustand wäre es eine 19 geworden, so reicht es gerade noch für 18/20. 

Ghost Recon

Ja, ich meine den ersten Teil aus dem Jahr 2002. Damals angefangen aber nie zuende gespielt, warum auch immer. Das wurde jetzt endlich nachgeholt. Damals war es eine Art Gegenstück zu Rainbow Six. Keine Planungsphase und fast nur Aussenareale. Die Story ist zwar zusammenhängend aber dümpelt eher bedeutungslos im Hintergrund vor sich hin. Trotzdem ein anspruchsvolles Spiel mit einer starken Fokussierung auf spannendes Gameplay. Ich finde, wer Taktik-Shooter liebt muss es gespielt haben. 16/20 


Zur Zeit spiel ich eigentlich nur PES 2008, obwohl ich noch einige unangetastete Spiele hier rumliegen hab. Ich muss unbedingt endlich aufrüsten.  

SSA


----------



## Sahiko (8. Februar 2009)

Solitär und Forenspiele.
3ds legt mal wieder meinen Rechner spieletechnisch Lahm.
Oder ich brauch nen neuen 

Ansonsten meist SWG.
Die Rückkehreraktion dort scheint zu fruchten, meine Gilde hat es sogar zu eienr neuen Stadt gebracht.
Die Änderungen seit NGE...nunja, sie sind oft ein Schritt zurück, damit aber in die richtige Richtung.
Und so erkunden alte SWG Veteranen von einem Fettnäpfchen isn nächste tapsend tonnenweise neuen Content 
Reinschauen lohnt sich imho wieder.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (8. Februar 2009)

Habe heute Return to Castle Wolfenstein (zeitlos und genial) wieder mal zuende durchgespielt. Jetzt gehts weiter mit The Fall (irgendwie erfrischen anders).


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. Februar 2009)

SoSchautsAus am 27.01.2009 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Auch die Rätsel sind grösstenteils gelungen, bis auf die obligatorischen zwei, drei Totalaussetzer. Beispiel: Ich frage den Barkeeper im Saloon ob ich das Badezimmer benutzen darf. Er gibt mir einen Schlüssel mit der Aufschrift "Badezimmer". Dann könnte man doch meinen, dass dieser Schlüssel nur das Badezimmer im Saloon öffnet und nicht etwa auch das Schlafzimmer auf der Farm der Banisters. Solche Gurkenrätsel sind der Grund dafür, dass ich bei Adventures gerne mal zur Komplettlösung greife ohne recht lang gesucht zu haben.


Das größte Manko vieler Adventures. Da wird erstmal präventiv ne Komplettlösung gezogen. Wenn ich dann über ein total hohles, nicht mal ansatzweise erklärtes bzw. ohne jegliche Hilfestellung zu lösendes Rätsel stolpere, hält sich der Frustfaktor in Grenzen.


----------



## crackajack (23. Februar 2009)

SoSchautsAus am 27.01.2009 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss unbedingt endlich aufrüsten.


Langsam müsstest du ja echt alles durch haben was auf deiner Mühle läuft und deinen Genrevorlieben gerade noch entspricht.^^


*Strangelhold*
Es hat John Woo Niveau, also krachige Actionszenen, aber sonst, wie von ihm gewohnt, irgendwie dämlich. Keine Ahnung ob er das selber (mit)verbockt hat oder ob der Spieleentwickler seinem Vorbild so gut nachgeeifert hat. Egal... von jemandem, der aus der genialen Grundidee von Face-Off nichts besseres machen konnte, darf man einfach nichts mehr erwarten, außer Stuntballett. 
Der Demolevel ist imo sogar der beste, weil er etwas linear wirkt und man die Läufe auf den Geländern schon flüssig ausführen konnte, sowie die herunterschießbaren Objekte gut aufgestellt waren. Nachher kam mir das zu oft wie Serious Sam vor: rein in einen Raum, Gegner strömen aus versch. Türen und man ballert wild herum.
Zwar schön krachig, und die Szenerien sind ordentlich abwechslungsreich, aber während ich die 20€ für das ähnlich kurze Kane&Lynch nicht bereue sind mir die 10€ für Stranglehold zuviel, da es fast gestohlene Zeit war, die ich mit besseren Spielen hätte verbringen hätte können.
Das Bullettime-Gameplay funktionierte bei Max Payne runder - besseres Zielen-, die Standoffs hätten, wie man in den dem Spiel beigefügten Videos sehen kann, durchaus mehr Potential bieten können, haben sie aber nicht, und die dümmliche Geschichte und der unsympathische Hauptcharakter geben einem den Rest.
Kann man spielen, es gibt aber so gut wie keinen spielspassrelevanten Spielinhalt der wirklich eine Empfehlung wert wäre, außer vielleicht: bisherige Physx-einlagen stinken gegen das Havok-Feuerwerk dieses Spiels mächtig ab. Einfach bombastisch.

Ordentliche Grafik und Performance, passable C-Movie Cutscenes, krachige Action.


----------



## noxious (9. März 2009)

crackajack am 23.02.2009 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> *Strangelhold*
> 
> Ordentliche Grafik und Performance, passable C-Movie Cutscenes, krachige Action.


Yay! Das kommt auch noch dran  

Ich habe eben FEAR (1) beendet.
Nette Ballerei. Richtig gruselig fand ich es allerdings nur am Ende mit den fliegenden Zombies und zwischendurch mal, als die "Wandläufer" in der Dunkelheit auftauchten.

Was mir gefehlt hat war die Story. War mir viel zu wenig und kam einfach zu kurz.

Mein Fazit:
Gutes Spiel mit ohne richtige Geschichte.


----------



## DoktorX (9. März 2009)

HAWX Demo mit Mod. Wer Hamachi und die Demo installiert hat und gerne mal Koop (max. 4 Spieler) oder Team-Deathmatch (max. 8 Spieler) spielen würde, soll sich doch mal melden. TooT aus dem Chat macht sicher auch gerne mit. Zeitlich würde es eher nur Abends gehen. So ab 20.00 Uhr.


----------



## El_Cativo (9. März 2009)

Zuletzt gespielt:

*Dead Space:*
Insgesamt ein klasse Spiel. Bietet über weite Strecken eine sehr gute Atmosphäre und spassige Action. Die Story ist zweckmässig, wenn auch absolute Sci-Fi Horror Standardkost. Sehr postitiv fand ich die Einbindung des Huds in die Spielwelt selbst. Soll heißen, dass alle nötigen Informationen, welche normalerweise in Form eines Huds dargestellt werden, in die Spielwelt integriert sind (Lebensenergieanzeige auf dem Rücken des Anzugs, Munitionsanzeige direkt an den waffen usw.). Negativ ist die grausam langsame Maussteuerung (selbst bei maximaler Mausempfindlichkeit), besonders im Zielen-Modus. Das scheint mir ein Überbleibsel der Konsolenfassung zu sein. Desweiteren ist das Spiel sehr statisch. Die Spielfigur ist mehr oder weniger an den Boden festgeklebt. Es gibt keinerlei Möglichkeit vom vorgegebenen Pfad irgendwie abzuweichen. Springen kann man nicht, man kann nirgendwo runterfallen (z.B. bei einem Aufzug schon vorher runterhüpfen etc). dadurch fühlt man sich wie auf Schienen.

Spiele momentan:

Mal wieder *Mass Effect*:
Großartiges Spiel und mein persönliches Spiel des Jahres 2008. Schwächen bei Nebenquests und den extrem eintönigen Planetenerkundungen können mir den Spass an diesem Spiel nicht rauben. Die Spielwelt (mit Ausnahme der leeren Planeten) ist grandios und bietet erstklassige Sci-Fi Unterhaltung. Die Präsentation lässt kaum Wünsche offen. Eine intensive (Main-) Story mit einigen dramatischen Momenten sowie glaubhafte und interessante Charctere tun ihr übriges. Die Characterentwicklung ist ordentlich, wenn auch nicht zu tiefgehend. Kämpfe sind actionreich inszeniert und laufen vom Gameplay wie ein 3rd Person Shooter mit allerlei Spezalmanövern ab, lassen sich aber jederzeit pausieren (Biotk, sowie Technik Fähigkeiten funktionieren wie Magie in Fantasy RPGs). Die zahlreichen Dialoge sind herrvoragend präsentiert und meist auch sehr ansprechend vertont. In diesem spiel kann man wirklich von digitalen Darstellern sprechen, denn Mimik und Gestik sind ausgeprägt und glaubhaft. Wer auf Sci-Fi und actionreiche RPGs steht, kommt an diesem Spiel nicht vorbei.


----------



## crackajack (11. März 2009)

Gerade *Mirrors Edge* beendet.
Sooo kurz war es nun doch nicht (~8h), aber ich hab auch "spasshalber" beschlossen gehabt waffenlos durchzukommen. So richtig Spass machten aber gerade die Kämpfe nicht. Entweder blöde auf die Gegner einprügeln oder mit einem hirnrissigen Quicktimeevent entwaffnen. Vielleicht hätte ich doch ballern sollen...^^
Die Tastenbelegung (Box-Pad) kam mir auch nicht unbedingt ideal vor, selber umbelegt habe ich zwar dann doch nichts, aber so oft wie bei dem Spiel habe ich wohl noch nie bei einem Gamepadspiel danebengedrückt.
Das Leveldesign weiß leider kaum richtig zu überzeugen. Viel zu wenig linear um die erhoffte flüssige, schnelle Spielgeschwindigkeit zu ermöglichen, immer wieder muss man sich umgucken und einzelne Tricksprünge vollführen und dann sind auch noch alle paar Meter ein paar Gegner platziert die nochmal aufhalten.... Frustiges Trial&Error konnte ich aber nicht ausmachen. Wenn man es richtig macht, klappt es gleich beim ersten mal. Dazu muss man sich aber eben ordentlich umgucken, was eben auch bremst.
Das Spiel hätte (wie es schon in den einem Enter The Matrix Level sinnvoll gewesen wäre) wie ein Rallyspiel aufgebaut werden müssen. Zeitweise auf Sicht mit Karacho fahren oder vom Mann im Ohr gelenkt werden. Einfach viel mehr Speed und schon mal gar nicht so oft mit Kämpfen gänzlich auf 0 abbremsen.
Die Grafik ist aber wünderhübsch. Endlich mal eine Optik die wirklich zu der Glow, Blur Optik der Engine passt. Bioshock ist ja nicht übel, aber diese brillanten sehr einfachen Farben mit je nach Raum grün, blau, gelb Stich haben einfach was.  Portal und TF2 machten gute einfache Grafik gut vor, aber ME wirkt da einfach lebendiger.
Weniger gelungen sind aber die Animationen. Faith selber wird ja gut "versteckt", aber auch die Kämpfe gefielen mir kaum und es wirkte weit weniger geschliffen als die geschmeidigen Animation eines PoP.
Die dezente Musik passt sehr schön, Voice Acting im Englischen auch und das Keuchen und Ächzen der Heldin ist überhaupt gelungen. (Ärgerlich das man die Sprache in der Registry umstellen muss.... warum nicht einfach im Menü wählbar?)

Insgesamt wirkt aber vieles hingeschludert: Abstimmung Kämpfe <-> Runs, Story und vor allem die kaum hohe Spielgeschw.
Mit Time Trial kann ich mich noch austoben, von daher ist es kein Fehlkauf, trotz recht kurzer Spielzeit, aber es ist ähnlich wie Crysis ein Spiel das irgendwie auf hohem Niveau enttäuscht. Hier weil die Idee wesentlich mehr hergegeben hätte.

Ob ich ausnahmsweise den DLC erwerbe, ist nach dem nur solala überzeugendem Spielerlebnis auch sehr fraglich.


----------



## Worrel (11. März 2009)

Im Moment spiele ich *Overlord*, wo man als "Bösewicht" Ganze Horden Kobolde/Goblins oder was das genau sind zum Kämpfen verwendet.
Es gibt 4 verschiedene mit den Eigenschaften "Robuste Nahkämpfer", "FeuerMagier", "Hinterhältige Nahkämpfer", und "Wiederbeleber", die jeweils die Hindernisse Feuer, Gift und Wasser aus dem Weg räumen/überqueren können.

Nette Details:
Die schickt man zum Plündern los und je nachdem, was die dabei finden, haben die die Gegenstände nachher als Waffen+Rüstung, wenn's nix anderes gibt, auch schon mal einen Schädel am Stiel.

Besonders hübsch fand ich den einen Goblin (oder was weiß ich), der auf einmal ein Rotkäppchentuch aufhatte.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (12. März 2009)

FEAR - Mission Perseus 

Wegen den ziemlich durchwachsenen Kritiken war meine Erwartungshaltung recht niedrig, aber ich wurde doch positiv überrascht. Sicher, die Luft ist spätestens mit Addon Nr 2 eigentlich raus. Trotzdem bietet das Spiel nicht weniger Unterhaltung als Extraction Point. Das Leveldesign ist wie gewohnt eintönig und der Gruselfaktor nochmal eine Ecke runtergeschraubt aber den fand ich ja beim Hauptspiel schon nicht besonders. Dafür macht das Gameplay nach wie vor sehr viel Spass. Besonders lobenswert ist der Umfang: Das Addon läuft standalone und bietet eine ca achtstündige Kampagne und drei freispielbare Bonuslevel, bei denen man im Time-Trial-Modus auf Rekordjagd gehen kann. In den Bonusmissionen kann man ausserdem nicht speichern, was dem Ganzen nochmal einen zusätzlichen Kick verleiht. Insgesamt ein gelungenes Addon und mindestens genauso gut wie EP. *Schulnote 2* 

TimeShift 

Zum Glück hab ich diese ominöse Demo der viel kritisierten ersten Version des Spiels nie zu Gesicht bekommen, deshalb konnte ich relativ neutral an die Sache rangehen. Anspruch und Innovation sucht man zwar vergebens aber wen interessiert das schon wennn das Spiel Spass macht, und das tut es. Das Gameplay wirkt absolut rund, die Grafik ist sehr effektreich, das Leveldesign gelungen und gröbere Schwächen konnte ich nicht feststellen. Über die einfallslose Story kann man leicht hinwegsehen. Ich bin positiv beeindruckt von dem Spiel und kann es jedem empfehlen, der auf durchkonzipierte, lineare Ego-Shooter der Marke Call of Duty steht. *Schulnote 2* 

Infernal 

Ich weiss nicht so recht was ich von dem Spiel halten soll, bin ein bisschen hin und her gerissen. Einerseits finden sich zwar keine grossen Kritikpunkte, andererseits aber auch keine Höhepunkte. Die Story plätschert vor sich hin und schafft es nicht so wirklich sich zu entfalten. Ein Spannungsbogen ist kaum existent. Schade, da hätte man durchaus mehr draus machen können. Dem Gameplay fehlt ein bisschen der letzte Schliff. Stellenweise macht das Ballern Spass, stellenweise langweilt es. Der Spielverlauf ist ein wenig monoton und vorhersehbar. Die Level sind recht abwechslungsreich designt, die Grafik kann sich sehen lassen. Lobenswert ist die Multilingualität, auch wenn die englische Sprachausgabe keine Bäume ausreisst. Vor allem die übertriebene Coolness des Hauptcharakters wirkt machmal ein bisschen gar zu dick aufgetragen. Die deutsche Synchro hab ich nur kurz angespielt und die ist wie erwartet schlechter. Leider ist die USK-Version des Spiels leicht geschnitten, was ich erst nach dem Kauf erfahren habe. Unterm Strich bleibt ein solider 3rd-Person-Shooter, mehr aber auch nicht. Ich hatte wohl zu hohe Erwartungen. *Schulnote 3+*. 

Anmerkung: Ich bewerte ab sofort mit Schulnoten, das fällt mir irgendwie leichter. 

SSA


----------



## Avenga (13. März 2009)

nach fast zweimonatiger spielabstinenz habe ich wieder angefangen, ein wenig zu zocken... auf dem programm stehen bei mir der multiplayer von cod4 und anstoß 3 - mal wieder


----------



## ziegenbock (17. März 2009)

in den letzten wochen durchgespielt:

*Knights of the old republic 1*

diesmal als böser jedi. zu diesem spiel muß man wohl nichts mehr sagen. eines der besten rollenpsiele der letzten jahre. auch wenn die grafik nicht mehr die beste ist, der inhalt ist immer noch top. wird zeit, das ich mal teil 2 zu ende spiele.

*neverwinter nights 2*

auch ein super rollenspiel. aber mit einem großen problem. ich hatte viel mehr mit der kamera zu kämpfen als mit den gegnern. dafür sind die gespräche zwischen den partymitgliedern einfach grandios. um so mehr leute ich hatte, umso schwerer fiel es mir, meine party zusammen zu stellen.

über die addons kann ich noch nochts sagen. habe bisher nur das erste (mask of the betrayer) angefangen.

*Command and Conquer Tiberium Wars*

ein eher durchschnittliches echtzeitstrategiespiel ohne besonderen höhen und tiefen. was mich besonders genervt hat war, das das spiel viel zu leicht ist. ich habe auf mittel bis auf 3 oder 4 missionen alle auf anhieb gewonnen. und die scrin kampagne war ja ein witz. lächerliche 4 missionen, von denen die 2. mit das dämlichste war, was ich bisher spielen dürfte.

*Command and Conquer Tiberium Wars Kanes Rache*

mit diesem addon habe ich eien premiere erlebt. war das hauptprogramm schon einfach, wurde der schwierigkeitsgrad im addon nochmal gesenkt. ich dachte eigentlich, ein addon wäre was für fans vom hauptprogramm mit neuen knackigen missionen. aber nein, man kann nur mit nod spielen und die kamagne war auch nicht das gelbe vom ei.


----------



## Tillurator (19. März 2009)

moin moin auch mal wieder seit langer zeit wieder hier  

also momentan hab ich gerade 





> >Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X>


 durchgespielt/intensivst beschäftigt
das Spiel und die Idee an sich ist Klasse 
aber die Umsetzung ist komplett daneben .. ich weiß das hört sich jetz blöd und abwertend an weil jeder das anders empfindet .. Ubisoft hat versucht die Grätsche zwischen Simulation und Arcade zu machen is aber nicht gelungen..
das Spiel hat sehr viele unlogische/gravierende  Gameplay Fehler die extrem störend sind:

*CONTRA*
-Geschwindigkeit/Geschwindigkeitsgefühl ist unreal(Gegner fliegen schneller,Flügelmänner fliegen so mit mach 10 oder mehr wenn man befehle auf SEHR WEIT entfernte Ziele anordnet
"sind einfach extrem schnell,lol" man kommt sich verarscht vor)
-Versuchtes integriertes Teamplay Hud is total daneben gegangen ..(man hat 2 Zifferntasten die Nr .1 und die Nr.2..
Nr.1=aktuelles Ziel angreifen(Nachteil hier :man kann nur beide "Flügelmänner" auf EIN Ziel absetzen     währe besser gelöst wenn man seine kollegen individuell auf ziele ansetzen könnte wie mit der guten alten tec map aus Advanced Warfighter 2 (auch ein Clancy Titel :pverrstehe hier nicht warum man das nich implementiert hat .. ) sehr schade
und nerfig.. weil wenn man gerade beschäftigt ist und 8-10 gegner auf dem schirm sind muss man ständing kreisen um seinen Kollegen EIN Ziel zu geben  aber nebenbei musst/sollst du ja DEIN Ziel "aufs Korn nehmen" geht aber nicht wenn man teamplay machen möchte und seine Kollegen auf andere Ziele ansetzen will
Nr.2=Deckung geben selten genutzt aber auch zu simpel umgesetzt

-GrafikBug's "wirkt unfertig an vielen stellen" (nein ich meine keine Hardware/Treiber Fehler in diesem Sinne  )
die Idee ist klasse gelöst mit den "hochauflösen" Satelliten Fotos also fotorealistische Boden Umgebung wirkt aber sehr unfertig ...
Flugzeuge wirken an manchen stellen unfertig..
ich weiß ich schreibe etwas viel über sachen die mich stören,aber ich möchte euch halt drauf aufmerksam machen .. manch einer schaut drüber weg aber mich stört es halt 

*PRO*
-was mir sehr gut gefällt sind Story/Kampagne(sehr Amerika "lastig"  ,also vorsicht geboten  )
-die Rauchanimationen,Lichteffekte,Wolken,Antrieb der Flugzeuge
-Steuerung ist auch sehr gut gelungen für eine Standard Tastatur Umsetzung
also es kann sich wirklich jeder ins Cockpit setzen ohne Hightech Joystick/Simulations Hardware oder Gamepad etc ..
-das Spiel macht irre viel spaß und kann es nur weiter empfehlen auch für Flugzeug Neulinge<-- auf sich selber zeig  
-Top Auswahl an Flugzeugen und deren "Bestückung"
-der sogenannte Off-Modus ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig wegen der "dreckigen" sry verzeiht mir die wortwahl  kameraperspektive(hier hätte man verschiedene kamera winkel zu verfügung stellen sollen,so wie es der spieler am liebsten mag) der Modus ist NUR/AUSCHLIEßLICH für den Luftkampf gedacht um die Maschine wirklich am Limit der Leistung zu bewegen:
-Raketen Ablenkung
-maximale Manövrierfähigkeit
-besserer Überblick
-Driften(sehr geile Sache "schwärm")

so das reicht erstmal  
alles in allem Superspiel mit vielen Macken ,leider   
hätte man ne Beta gemacht oder zumindest ein paar "Fans" gefragt Verbesserungvorschläge etc .. währe es definitiv mein Top Spiel Des Jahres 09 geworden
somit leider nicht >Top Gun>  

ich gebe die Note 3+ da es in der Summe einfach zu viel ist was man hätte besser machen können


----------



## crackajack (25. März 2009)

SoSchautsAus am 12.03.2009 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> TimeShift
> 
> Zum Glück hab ich diese ominöse Demo der viel kritisierten ersten Version des Spiels nie zu Gesicht bekommen, deshalb konnte ich relativ neutral an die Sache rangehen.


hmmm... Ich fand auch die zweite Demo nicht wirklich besser.
Und dann findest du es so gut wie CoD... hmmmm... naja, wenn ich mal viel zu viel Zeit habe.


Am WE endlich *Jade Empire* beendet, nachdem ich das schon vor Monaten angefangen habe und es irgendwie immer wieder durch andere Spiele verdrängt habe.

Sehr anders, gegenüber dem Ork, Elfen oder Mittelalter Standard der sonst im Genre vorherrscht und damit hätten wir wohl auch schon einen der großen Pluspunkte warum man es jedem Action-Adventure-freund empfehlen muss. Mir gefiel es ähnlich wie The Fall nicht unbedingt in einem berauschenden Ausmass- darum hat es auch ewig gedauert bis ich durch war-, aber es ist objektiv ein tolles Spiel.
Schön an die Spielwelt angepasst Missionen, klasse Musik, etwas hingeschluderte Sprachausgabe (aber für den Umfang wohl akzeptabel), interessantes, aber relativ schnell stupides Kämpfen. Versch. Angriffsstile erlauben Waffeneinsatz, Karatezeugs oder halt Verwandlung in Dämonen oder Tiere oder sowas. Aber das Stein-Schere-Papier (Angriff, starker Angriff, Blocken) Prinzip ist im Endeffekt nur eine doofe Klopperei. Vor allem gegen Ende ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad einfach zu gering, wenn man genau gespielt hat und ordentlich Erfahrung gesammelt hat. Alternative Enden mag ich eig. nicht unbedingt, aber das Gut/Böse (offene Hand/geschlossen Faust....~Ying/Yang) Thema des Spiels erfordert natürlich so eine Herangehensweise an den Schluss und auch an alle Missionen. Ich habe mit meinen Freunden und meinen Feinden Händchen gehalten, also 100% der offenen Hand gefolgt und der Schluss war gut, obgleich die Optionen sehr einfach in die Kategorie böse/gut fallen. Witcher dürfte das ja weniger kalr gestalten. Da man etwa 1h vor Schluss seine Gesinnung um 180° drehen kann, habe ich aber auch zwei der bösen Schlussvarianten selber erspielen können. Böse zu spielen mag ich eig. nicht, aber die Enden waren fast besser. Einfach weil sie emotionalere Szenen enthalten. Was das Spiel ebenfalls durchgehend gut macht. Die Charaktere sind glaubhaft und ihre recht umfangreichen Dialoge interessant zu lesen/anzuhören.

JE ist ein ziemlich lineares Spiel für das Genre, enthält eine interessante Geschichte und Spielwelt, etwas monotones Kämpfen, ordentliche Grafik (Gesichtsmimik!), feine Animationen (wie die weibliche Spielfigur ihre Hüften beim Gehen bewegt....^^) und stimmige Quest. Klare Empfehlung für Genre-freunde die was anderes suchen.


(Mal gucken ob es noch weitere Enden gibt.)


----------



## Solon25 (25. März 2009)

Ich bin mal wieder an _Titan Quest_ dran, hab das Add On _Immortal Throne_ noch gar nicht gespielt gehabt. Direkt mit meinem 2. Chara durchgestartet, hat es sich als bissl zu schwer erwiesen..

So hab ich dann meinen 1. Chara auf "Episch" durch TQ gebracht und IT auf "Normal" gestartet, was sich auch als richtig erweist, denn selbst mit dem ist es teils schwer. Ich stehe mit ihm jetzt vor dem Kapitel "Styx" wo langsam düstere Atmosphäre aufkommt. TQ gefällt mir einfach sehr gut da die "Meisterschaften" allesamt Spaß machen


----------



## SoSchautsAus (25. März 2009)

crackajack am 25.03.2009 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann findest du es so gut wie CoD...


Das hab ich nicht gesagt. Lies nochmal genau: 



			
				SoSchautsAus am 12.03.2009 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> kann es jedem empfehlen, der auf durchkonzipierte, lineare Ego-Shooter der Marke Call of Duty steht.


Es kommt dem Spielprinzip von CoD recht nahe und als Alternative ist es sicher einen Blick wert aber mit der erstklassigen Inszenierung der CoD-Spiele kann TimeShift nicht mithalten. Es ist halt ein ähnlicher Ansatz: Anspruchslos aber unterhaltsam. 

SSA


----------



## crackajack (26. März 2009)

SoSchautsAus am 25.03.2009 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hab ich nicht gesagt.


ok. hab den ganzen Satz, als vergleichend wertendes Fazit betrachtet.

Na dann ist ja gut. Ich dachte schon ich "muss" mir das tatsächlich angucken. Wenn es was ähnliches, nur in schlechter ist, spare ich mir das definitv.


----------



## bumi (26. März 2009)

Ich spiel mal wieder (bzw. noch immer) Diablo 2 im battle.net.
Hab mir mit Gunter und Sackerl mal wieder ein 3er-Team angefangen und klopp mich jetzt grad durch Akt 3. Der Sammeltrieb sowie der Ehrgeiz zum aufleveln sind noch immer ungebrochen - anders als beispielsweise beim hier ebenfalls erwähnten Titan Quest, welches mich nach einem Durchlauf bereits zu langweilen begann   


Des weiteren stecke ich inmitten des zweiten Durchlaufs in Bioshock, versuche mich mal wieder an Prey und The Witcher sowie Dead Space sind auch noch immer auf der Platte präsent und warten darauf, endlich weitergespielt zu werden. "Leider" hat mir Left4Dead in letzter Zeit da einen ordentlichen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, da es fast jeden Abend gespielt wurde. Nur zurzeit hab ich absolut keinen Bock mehr darauf, was sich mit dem bald erscheinenden Content jedoch wieder ändern wird  


Als letztes im Bunde bleibt noch C&C3 zu erwähnen. Natürlich, die Missionen sind nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll, aber genau da liegt für mich der spielerische Wert. Ich hab abgesehen von C&C kaum jemals Strategie gespielt und bin da auch nicht grade der Könner, weshalb mich Tiberian Dawn bestens unterhaltet. Effektvolle, hübsche Grafik, abstrus-dämliche Story, coole Einheiten und einfach Action pur - so mag ich das


----------



## crackajack (14. April 2009)

Am WE *World in Conflict* (Complete Edition) durchgespielt.
Ein kurzer Spass, etwa 11-12 Stunden für alle Missionen, also mitsamt gelungen integriertem Add-on.
Dennoch war ich von der fürs Genre außergewöhnlich kurzen Spielzeit nicht enttäuscht. Ähnlich intensiv wie bei CoD wird man durch die Level gehetzt und zwingt sich selber zu rasantem Spiel wie man es sonst nie tut. So schnell wie bei dem Spiel habe ich noch nie die Tastenkürzel auswendig gelernt bzw. überhaupt so ausgiebig genutzt. Zeitlimits gab's eig. selten, trotzdem zwang einem der aufgeregte Tonfall von Colonel Sawyer dazu hurtig die Befehle auszuführen...
Was es dann vom Spielgefühl dann noch von der CoD-Seichtheit hervorhebt ist die adäquate Behandlung des Kriegsthemas: Es wird kein Hurra-Erfolg abgefeiert, sondern man schafft es durchwegs Krieg als etwas Verlustreiches zu erklären. Die Story ist sicher nichts revolutionäres, aber diese und die gelungene Musikuntermalung, mit 80er-einschlag, schaffen es die Thematik mit viel Gespür zu erzählen. Es ist immer noch ein Spiel, aber dazwischen will es mehr sein und schafft das imo auch.
Company of Heroes hat das z.B. gar nicht wirklich versucht, außerdem fetzt die Grafik von WiC um einiges heftiger. CoH hat die Messlatte ziemlich hoch gelegt, aber das WiC locker darüberhüpft, hätte ich selber nicht unbedingt erwartet.
Die Grafik ist wie gerade erwähnt phänomenal: tolle Wasseroptik inkl. Spiegelung von Wolken, schöne Wolken, herrliche Sonnenstrahlen, detaillierte Modelle, abwechslungsreiche Kriegsgebiete (Berlin, verschneides Norwegen, ein amerik. Dorf, Seattle), im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes bombige Effekte..... die Performance ist ebenso hervorragend: gespielt auf Windows Seven ohne Mainboard- oder Grafiktreiber der Hersteller (also einfach nur Seven und was es an Treibern mitbringt!) und trotzdem alles auf Anschlag bei 1920x1200. Bloß die Effektphysik habe ich auf Mittel eingestellt und die Extra-Physikeffekte natürlich nicht aktiviert. Das wäre das einzige was den Rechner (X3 Phenom II + GTX260) in die Knie gezwungen hätte.

Ein verdammt gutes Spiel, Story noch besser wie bei Panzers (Edit: Phase 1+2, Cold War kenne ich nicht), Gameplay noch krachender wie bei Company of Heroes, Steuerung sowieso genial mit der WASD-Belegung für die Kamera. Exraklasse!
Schade dass das bestenfalls solide CnC immer noch super verkauft wird und das gelungene Massive-spiel wohl geringe Verkäufe beim Hauptspiel hatte und daher ja einen Publisherwechsel für die Complete-Edition vollzogen wurde.

Ich werde mir wohl sogar den MP angucken, was ich sonst nie mache!


----------



## Mothman (14. April 2009)

Zum siebenundvierzigtausenddreihundertzweiundzwanzigsten Mal: *Mount & Blade*
 

Ich will davon ein Teil2 oder ein offizielles Addon! Die Mods sind alle irgendwie nur "half-baked".


----------



## Bonkic (14. April 2009)

Mothman am 14.04.2009 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum  *Mount & Blade*
> 
> Ich will davon (...) ein offizielles Addon! .




ist doch schon angekündigt.


----------



## Mothman (14. April 2009)

Bonkic am 14.04.2009 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 14.04.2009 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echt? Wo? Link her! Linnk her! Link her!   

EDIT: Mount & Blade: Warband    Hab was gefunden...wie konnte ich das bisher übersehen?^^


----------



## Bonkic (14. April 2009)

Mothman am 14.04.2009 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> wie konnte ich das bisher übersehen?^^




tja, das ist mir auch ein rätsel. 
aber ich helf ja gerne.


----------



## crackajack (14. April 2009)

Bonkic am 14.04.2009 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich helf ja gerne.


Da das mit Mothmans Wunsch so glatt ging: Eine Fortsetzung zu Psychonauts und oder Grim Fandango und oder Vampire Bloodlines kannst du auch klarmachen?


----------



## bumi (14. April 2009)

Ich bin grad in erster Linie mit *The Book of Unwritten Tales* sowie *Baphomets Fluch Directors Cut* (für NDS) beschäftigt, nebst den immer wiederkehrenden Left4Dead-Sessions.

TBOUT ist wirklich eine Klasse für sich und eines der besten Adventures die ich in letzter Zeit spielen durfte. Grafik, Sound, Steuerung, Animationen, Rätsel, Dialoge, Witze und Spielwelt sind alle absolut weltklasse - einzig ein paar kleine Bugs trüben den Spielspass, so dass man schon mal einen Spielstand neu laden muss, weil das Spiel beispielsweise in einer Grossaufnahme hängen bleibt und diese einfach nicht mehr verlassen will   

Baphomets Fluch DC ist vorbildlich für den Nintendo DS umgesetzt worden. Neue Storyinhalte sowie neue Rätsel befriedigen selbst Kenner des Originals, die Grafik passt wunderbar auf den kleinen Bildschirm und glänzt mit butterweichen Animationen und hübschen Rendervideos. Die Steuerung geht dank Touchpen ebenfalls sehr gut von der Hand, das einzige was fehlt ist eine Sprachausgabe. Aber die hat The Secret of Moneky Island ja auch nicht benötigt


----------



## sagichnet (14. April 2009)

Spiele im Moment Gothic 3, habe es mir nun geholt nachdem der CP 1.7 rausgekommen ist
-> bis jetzt(10-12 Std. Spielzeit) gefällt es mir ganz gut


----------



## Denis10 (14. April 2009)

Ich spiele im Moment Hellgate London, auch wenn sich die Levels schnell wiederholen, es lohnt sich doch mal die verschiedenen Charaktere auszuprobieren.


----------



## Solon25 (14. April 2009)

crackajack am 14.04.2009 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein verdammt gutes Spiel, Steuerung sowieso genial mit der WASD-Belegung für die Kamera. Exraklasse!


Das hat mir damals (und grade wieder) an _SpellForce_ auch so gut gefallen 

Hatte am WE (nachdem mir nach 2 Wochen _The Witcher_ am Ende von Kapitel 4 erstmal die Luft ausging) _Max Payne-2_ durchgespielt und vorgestern die PCG VV von SpellForce installiert, gestern dann deinstalliert und *SpellForce + BotW + SotP* installiert und spiele da weiter, wo ich vor 2 Jahren aufgehört hatte --> Mitten in TBoW 

Zur Abwechslung spiel ich manchmal noch ca. 1 Std. _American McGees - Alice_, seit gestern _Driver_ oder manchmal _HL²_ (mitten in Ravenholm, nach 3 Jahren die ich es besitze  ).

Ach ja, _VtMB_ spiel ich auch noch zwischendrin mit 'ner Malki. Momentan aber eher anderes als RPG's da ich seit gut einem Jahr ausschliesslich RPG's gespielt hatte.


----------



## ShiZon (14. April 2009)

Hab eine alte Flamme wieder entfacht, TES IV Oblivion + Shivering Isles mit neuen Mods ist einfach nur geil, welchen Rassen-Mod ich ins Herz geschlossen habe, sind die Sadran in Kombination mit Rens Beautypack (Haare und Augen).


----------



## bumi (14. April 2009)

Mir fällt da noch ein weiteres ein, welches ich zuvor vergessen hab zu erwähnen: Chrono Trigger DS - eines der wohl genialsten Old-School-RPGs welches jemals von Square Enix für Konsolen entwickelt wurde. Im Grunde eine 1:1 Portierung vom SNES auf den NDS mit kleinen aber sinnvollen Änderungen. Das Spiel macht echt laune und fesselt für Stunden an den Handheld - wenn es doch nur ned so schwer wäre


----------



## Bonkic (14. April 2009)

bumi am 14.04.2009 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fällt da noch ein weiteres ein, welches ich zuvor vergessen hab zu erwähnen: Chrono Trigger DS - eines der wohl genialsten Old-School-RPGs welches jemals von Square Enix für Konsolen entwickelt wurde. Im Grunde eine 1:1 Portierung vom SNES auf den NDS mit kleinen aber sinnvollen Änderungen. Das Spiel macht echt laune und fesselt für Stunden an den Handheld - wenn es doch nur ned so schwer wäre




schwer? chrono trigger?
wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war die snes version doch vergleichsweise einfach.
oder wurde da was am schwierigkeitsgrad gedreht.  :-o


----------



## bumi (14. April 2009)

Bonkic am 14.04.2009 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> schwer? chrono trigger?
> wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war die snes version doch vergleichsweise einfach.
> oder wurde da was am schwierigkeitsgrad gedreht.  :-o


nun, die SNES Version hab ich nie gespielt, da ich die Konsole nie selbst besass. Aber am ein oder anderen Bossgegner beisse ich mir ziemlich die Zähne aus - z.b. am ersten grossen Brocken in der Zukunftsepoche. Der nimmt mich doch ziemlich auseinander


----------



## Mr3ddy (14. April 2009)

Street Fighter 1 
Nachdem ich beim kumpl den neusten teil gespielt hab macht der erste richtig fun ... die gute alte technik hällt imemr noch


----------



## Bonkic (14. April 2009)

Mr3ddy am 14.04.2009 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Street Fighter 1
> Nachdem ich beim kumpl den neusten teil gespielt hab macht der erste richtig fun ... die gute alte technik hällt imemr noch




street fighter *1*? wirklich *EINS*? 
auf pc?


----------



## Rage1988 (16. April 2009)

SWAT 4 , immer wieder genial


----------



## Kaeksch (16. April 2009)

FEAR 2 hab ich durch. Jetz gehts an Mirrors Edge. Das liegt hier schon seit nem Monat rum.


----------



## crackajack (20. April 2009)

Am WE *Call of Duty 4* durchgezockt.

Meine Güte ist das kurz. Extra einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad gewählt, was ich sonst eher ungern mache, da ich dachte so könnte ich die Spielzeit etwas strecken. Aber der Abspann kommt dennoch sehr früh und dann auch noch irgendwie nach einer der dooferen Actionszenen. Irgendwas unter 10h, wobei ich bei einigen nervigen Abschnitten durchaus schon mal eine halbe Stunde verbracht habe.
Genaugenommen ist es mir aber gar nicht unrecht, denn ähnlich wie bei Crysis war es wieder mal Enttäuschung auf hohem Niveau und mehr hätte ich gar nicht spielen wollen.

Pro:
- bombastisch inszenierte Kämpfe
- akzeptable Performance auf älterer Hardware (kurze Ladezeit)
- abwechslungsreicher als bisherige CoDs

Minus:
- 08/15-Action-charaktere? check (imo sogar noch schlimmer als bei Crysis)
- dumme Sprüche? check
-> imo respektloser Umgang mit dem Kriegsthema  (war imo bei CoD 1 und2 weniger arg)
- miserable KD (Künstliche Dummheit)!!!
- konfus geschnittene Zwischenszenen + zu locker flockig eingestreut
- zu kurz
- von der Spannungskurze ungeschickt platziertes Ende
- Kopfschuss -> Arm ab... WTF!
- spielt sich mehr wie GRAW als ein echtes CoD. Warum hat man nicht gleich eine eigene Marke geschaffen?
- die minimale Levelschlauchverbreiterung tut dem CoD-Prinzip- Gegnerhorden so lange schicken bis man eine Linie überschreitet- nicht gut.
- Außerdem nervten die Missionen mit Zeitlimit. Einmal die Mission in der man ein paar Minuten überleben soll, was bei ordentlicher Spielweise (unordentlich: man versteckt sich einfach in einer Ecke des Levels  , ohne dass es die KD groß interessiert) imo unmöglich ist. 20 Abschüsse in kurzer Zeit reduziert eben wegen dem CoD-Prinzip die Gegneranzahl überhaupt nicht. Das andere mal soll man in ein paar Minuten einen Hügel runterstürmen. Lücken reinballern und rein-/durchprescht. Man wird aber einfach weiterhin von hinten beschossen, anstatt das die Gegner, wie sonst bei CoD üblich, abgeschaltet werden. Pures Glück diese Mission zu schaffen.

buggy HW-kompatibilität mit Phenom2?
- zwei Freezes
- zuckeln der Darstellung beim Seitwärtsgehen mit waagerechter Mausbewegung!!?!?

Wie gesagt ähnlich enttäuschend wie Crysis und ist wie Stranglehold kaum den Kaufpreis wert. Damit will ich gar nicht sagen, dass es ein schlechtes Spiel wäre, aber inhaltlich stößt er mir sauer auf und vom Gameplay wirkt es hingeschludert.

Allgemeiner Kommentar:
Wirklich dürftig was es an an inhaltlich guten Shootern gibt.
Max Payne, Kane&Lynch, Mafia, Bioshock, mit Einschränkungen HL und das war es doch praktisch schon mit Spielen die eine Story/Atmosphäre haben, die man nicht als C-D Movie empfinden muss. Wenn Spiele jemals als Kunst anerkannt werden wollen, sollte da endlich eine Heben des Standards spürbar werden, denn großteils ist das immer noch derselbe Mist wie vor 10 Jahren. Das Rockstar Probleme hat bei GTA sowas zu vollbringen ist klar, Open World verhindert praktisch eine packende Inszenierung, aber dafür das ein Schlauchding wie CoD 4 immer noch genauso doof, nur hübscher, daherkommt wie CoD1 kann ich kein Verständnis aufbringen. Für mich ist die Serie vorerst mal gestorben, sofern Demos kommender Spiele nicht drastisch besser wirken. Activision ist für mich seit sie Ghostbusters und WiC vor die Tür gesetzt haben eh weit kritischer zu betrachten als EA jemals beäugt werden musste.


----------



## Gunter (20. April 2009)

crackajack am 20.04.2009 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Am WE *Call of Duty 4* durchgezockt.
> 
> Minus:
> -> imo respektloser Umgang mit dem Kriegsthema  (war imo bei CoD 1 und2 weniger arg)


wenn dich das bei cod4 stört, dann solltest du keinesfalls cod5 (world at war) spielen. das fand ich sogar teilweise als wirklich grausam, was man da machen kann/muss/soll an manchen stellen. ich fand cod4 allerdings toll, sowohl SP als auch im MP.

ich spiele derzeit stalker (teil 1) durch, mit oblivion lost und arsenal-mod, und bin dem spiel wieder total verfallen. ich liebe solche open-world-spiele (ja, auch wenns relativ begrenzt ist). gestern abend kam ich im finalen level an und hab das "dumme" ende gespielt, heute kommen die beiden anderen dran, von denen ich mir etwas mehr ... sinn erhoffe.


----------



## crackajack (27. April 2009)

*World of Goo*
Einfach süss!  
Die skurrile Hintergrundgeschichte, wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann, lässt einem immer wieder grinsen. Die Grafik hat einfach Stil, die Musik kann man nicht genug loben und das Gameplay steht dem Ganzem in nichts nach. Im Prinzip ist es ja ein Bridge Builder mit etwas ausgefalleneren Level, aber genau das macht erstmal den Unterschied, dass man dafür wirklich Geld verlangen kann.
Einzige Kritik die man anbringen kann, ist das man ruhig auch die rechte Maustaste für die Steuerung verwenden hätte können sollen und das es ziemlich kurz und auch etwas zu einfach ist.
Unbedingt kaufen! 20€ ist es imo allemal wert.


----------



## Goddess (4. Mai 2009)

Kürzlich habe ich das absolut geniale Psychonauts zu 100% durgespielt, und nun hat mich das Spellforce Fieber wieder einmal voll erwischt. Zur Zeit bin ich also dabei, mich durch den ersten Teil, The Order of Dawn, zu kämpfen. Das mache ich dieses mal mit den Fähigkeiten defensive Mentalmagie und Schwere Kriegskunst - große Klingenwaffen, sowie schwere Rüstungen. Ob diese Kombination sehr sinnvoll ist, kann ich noch nicht so genau beantworten. Bis zum Ende der Map Eloni habe ich es jedenfalls ohne große Probleme geschafft. Eines ist jedoch schon jetzt sicher, es ist eine eher ungewöhnliche Kombination. Jedenfalls im Vergleich zu den Avataren, die ich in der Vergangenheit gespielt habe.


----------



## Solon25 (4. Mai 2009)

Goddess am 04.05.2009 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> und nun hat mich das Spellforce Fieber wieder einmal voll erwischt. Zur Zeit bin ich also dabei, mich durch den ersten Teil, The Order of Dawn, zu kämpfen.


Hehe, so ging es mir vor kurzem auch. Hab mal einen Eismagier angefangen. Spiel aber nicht täglich dran, möchte endlich mal *Earth2160* fertig bekommen. Befinde mich da grade in der letzten Mission der ED Kampagne, die LC ist schon ausgeschaltet, fehlen noch die Millionen von Aliens. Wei hab ich geschaut als ich da zum ausspähen ein paar Flieger hingeschickt habe 

_Overlord_ hab ich heute gekauft und schon mal reingeschnuppert, sieht ganz nice und lustig aus


----------



## svd (4. Mai 2009)

Hab endlich "TR Underworld" durch.

Quäle mich grad durch "Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners". Finde es bockschwer. 
Bei "Dark Messiah of MM" krieg ich auch immer auf Mütze.
Und bei "The Experiment" hab ich mich schon Wochen nicht mehr blicken lassen. (Weiß nicht, ob Lea nicht schon tot ist...)

Zudem hab ich wieder mit "Drakan: Order of the Flame" angefangen. Nach dem 455++ Patch eines assemblerversierten Communityduos läuft's bis jetzt problemlos auf XP. Ich vermisse zwar die 3Dfx Filter, aber zumindest sah "Myrna Blankenstein" schon immer besser aus als jedes TR Model einzeln (nur bei einem "Jill de Jong" und "Karima Adebibe" TagTeam würd ich zumindest anfangen zu überlegen). Oh, wenn jemand "Drakan: The Ancient Gates" auf Englisch hat, 20€ inkl. wäe mein Angebot.


----------



## crackajack (6. Mai 2009)

*Disaster - Day of Crisis* (wii)
Als ausgehungerter Fahrenheit-fan ist man ja beinahe gezwungen den Kauf zu riskieren, und enttäuscht wurde ich nicht.
Es erreicht zwar nicht die Klasse von F., vor allem die Charakterzeichnung erreicht erst gegen Ende überhaupt etwas Tiefe, und das wäre mir einfach wichtig gewesen, aber vom Gameplay ist es dafür überlegen. F. mit seinen monotonen Quicktimeevents, wo man sich nur auf die aufblinkenden Knöpfe konzentrieren konnte und die in den Hintergrund gedrängte Grafik und Action nur mehr sekundär angucken konnte, war imo etwas ungeschickt. Bei Disaster muss man halt z.B. die wiimote und den nunchuck schütteln und kann währenddessen der Flutwelle, Lava wasauchimmer zugucken und bekommt eben immer alles mit. Statt etwas Adventure wie F. bietet Disaster dann Schießereien, die z.T. in Railshootermanier erledigt werden und zwischen den Missionen findet sich rollenspieltypisches: nämlich Waffen aufrüsten und Chraktereigenschaften erhöhen. Nur wenig, aber zusammen mit dem Schießstand, wo man Waffen freischaltet, liefert es auch Abwechslung.
Nach dem Durchspielen, das etwa 10 Stunden dauern dürfte, kann man dann noch zahlreiche Erfolge freispielen (etwa 40 von 100 schaffte ich einfach so), die Power-Pullen-Schilder, T-shirts suchen und Aufgaben z.B. schneller erledigen. Außerdem darf man noch einen extra-level spielen, wo ich nicht im geringsten weiß wie man das schaffen soll. *grübel*....

Es war ein rundes, spassiges Spielerlebnis mit einer gewagten Unterlage (Naturkatastrophen), eher mässiger Grafik (also selbst für wii-Verhältnisse), ganz gutem Sound (was Phantom der Oper darin suchte weiß nicht, aber nunja, es passte.... es klang für mich so, vielleicht war es was anderes) um eine Art Minispielsammlung (QTE + Shooter + Schalterrätsel + Erste Hilfe + Rettungen + Autofahren) zu kreieren.
Imo kein unbedingtes Must-Have, aber Freunde von Fahrenheit oder von außergewöhnlichen Spielideen sollten durchaus einen Blick darauf wagen.


----------



## vivaldi (26. Mai 2009)

Zocke gerade Megaman X8 und mache Jagd auf Sigma. Hehe 

http://www.gamesload.de/megaman_x8/


----------



## Solon25 (26. Mai 2009)

Oh, äh ich spiele grade wieder mit wachsender Begeisterung *Anno1503*. Macht mir soviel Spaß, das ich da kaum von los komme und ich schon fast eine doppel "Nachtschicht" einlege


----------



## crackajack (26. Mai 2009)

Derzeit Okami (für wii. Die Steuerung ist eher verpatzt, aber die Optik ist toll!!!), GTR2 (mit G25 -> yeah!), Guitar Hero3 und nach längerer Pause will ich endlich Bioshock fertigspielen, da die Berichte zu Bioschock 2 immer Spoilergefahr bergen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Mai 2009)

- Battalion Wars 2 Wii
Irgendwie hat das Spiel ein gewisses Suchtpotential. Macht Spaß. 
- GTA Chinatown Wars DS
Für mich das mit Abstand beste GTA, das jemals entwickelt wurde. Obwohl ich das Game schon längst durch habe, macht es noch immer Spaß, einfach sinnfrei durch die Stadt zu fahren und sich mit den Cops Verfolgungsjagden zu liefern.
- Star Trek Armada 
Mal wieder ein Oldie aus der Mottenkiste. Das ist wirklich das einzige Strategiespiel, dass 100 % kompatibel zu meinem Geschmack ist. Nicht zu schwer, nicht zu kompliziert, tolle Synchronsprecher und auf meinem Netbook unter der Bettdecke spielbar. Faszinierend.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (1. Juni 2009)

An diesem Wochende _Dungeons Siege: Legends of Aranna_ wieder mal durchgekloppt. Kurzweiliges Vergnügen bei dem Monster schneller Sterben als ein Hund im Chinarestaurant; eine Dauerbelastung für die Linke Maustaste. Spaßig und simpel, genau das richtige zum Zocken wenn man müde ist.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (1. Juni 2009)

Medal of Honor Pacific Assault

Ich hab zwar vor Jahren schon mal die USK-Verions gespielt aber da ich kürzlich die PEGI-Version günsig erwerben konnte, wage ich noch einen Durchgang. Die englische Sprachausgabe ist zwar deutlich besser als die mMn sehr misslungene deutsche Synchronisation aber das zieht den Karren dann auch nicht mehr aus dem Dreck. Dieses Spiel ist nicht mehr als besserer Durchschnitt und im Vergleich mit dem grandiosen Vorgänger leider eine Enttäuschung. Sowohl wegen dem langweiligen Spielablauf, dem monotonen Missionsdesign, dem repetiven Gameplay und der selten dümmlichen Freund-KI, als auch wegen der zahlreichen Kritikpunkten in Form von kleineren Bugs und sonstigen Unzulänglichkeiten. Unfreiwillig komische Animationen, Grafikflimmern, unsaubere Kollisionsabfrage und einiges mehr. Besonders nervt mich dieser "Wie oft muss ich ihm noch ins Gesicht schiessen bis er stirbt"-Effekt. Die Gegner schlucken zu viele Kugeln. Natürlich macht das Spiel auch Spass und hat auch seine guten Momente. Aber im direkten Vergleich mit dem Vorgänger zieht es in allen Belangen deutlich den Kürzeren. EA hätte sich nicht von 2015, Inc. (dem Entwickler von Allied Assault) trennen dürfen. Die hätten ein besseres Spiel abgeliefert, da bin ich mir sicher. 

Note: 3 

SSA


----------



## STF (1. Juni 2009)

Bei mir liegt z.Z "ARMA1" im PC-Laufwerk, allerdings spiele ich da die komplett konvertierte "OFP Cold War Crisis & Resistance" Kampagne und nutze den Editor. Also "Cold War Rearmed".
Für mich kommt da wieder richtiges OFP-Feeling auf, nur halt optisch ne ganze Ecke "schöner".    

Auf der XBox 360 läuft "Battlefield Bad Company". Hab es schon mal durchgespielt, aber es sind noch viele Archievments offen. Außerdem versuche ich mich dabei das erste Mal im Multiplayer.
Macht mir auf jeden Fall auch Spaß. Da werde ich heute noch ein paar Stunden mit verbringen.

Die Wii hat "Red Steel" verschrieben bekommen. Da muss ich mich seit längerer Pause erst mal wieder an die Steuerung gewöhnen und das ich nun am großen LCD spiele.

Ansonsten liegen hier noch für die XB360: 
"GTA4-TLAD" 
"Mass Effect" (welches ich mal auf PC begonnen habe, aber aus Zeitgründen nicht weiter gespielt) habe.

Für PC wäre noch "Edna bricht aus" am Start.


----------



## ziegenbock (1. Juni 2009)

ich habe gestern gothic 3 - götterdämmerung zu ende gespielt. am anfang hat es ja noch spaß gemacht und nach ein paar minuten war sofort wieder dieses gothicfeeling da.

aber mit jeder weiteren stunde wurde das spiel schlechter. da ich aber alle anderen gothic spiele durch hatte, wollte ich das auch durchspielen.

außerdem wollte ich wissen, wie die story (die im vergleich zu teil 3 hier wenigstens etwas vorhanden war) weiter geht.


----------



## Solon25 (1. Juni 2009)

Neben weiterhin Anno1503 habe ich mal die PCG Vollversion "Rogue Trooper" (von Rebellion, den AvsP-1 Entwicklern, die auch grade den neuen Teil machen) installiert.

Das Spiel macht Spaß, eine kleine Perle unter den 7x% Games wie ich finde. Lt. Test geht es nur rund 5 Stunden, aber in meinen bisher rund 2 Stunden wurde ich bestens unterhalten. Wer das Heft hat, sollte es unbedingt mal ein weilchen spielen


----------



## BlackDead (1. Juni 2009)

Gerade habe ich *The last Remnant* beendet. 

Ein wirklich gelungenes JRPG, spaßiges Kampfsystem, nette aber klischehafte Story und einen netten Soundtrack.
Das Spiel ist außerdem recht lang ich war damit sicherlich knapp 100 Stunden beschäftigt und habe bei weiten nicht alles entdeckt. 

8/10


----------



## SoSchautsAus (4. Juni 2009)

Kane & Lynch 

Ein kurzweiliges und stellenweise recht unterhaltsames aber leider auch spielerisch anspruchsloses Stück Software. Sehr gut gefällt mir, dass die (definitiv gelungene) Story um die angenehm ungewöhnlichen Hauptprotagonisten stark in den Fokus gerückt wird. Leider passiert das scheinbar auf Kosten eines ausgeklügelteren Gameplays. Dieses wirkt nämlich extrem austauschbar und billig. Mehr als laufen, zielen und schiessen muss man im Grunde nicht tun, was an und für sich ja noch kein Beinbruch wäre. Aber K&L verzichtet leider beinahe komplett auf Auflockerungen des Spielflusses, abgesehen von zwei, drei Missionen, in denen man zur Abwechslung mal aus einem fahrenden Auto rausballert und der wohl einprägsamsten Mission des Spiels in einem Nachtclub. Im negativen Sinn ungewohnt ist auch die Perspektive. Die Figur steht ziemlich weit links im Bild, was anfangs sehr irritierend ist. Man gewöhnt sich zwar dran aber richtig warm wird man nicht damit. Im Großen und Ganzen erinnert mich das Gameplay stark an El Matador, nur halt ohne Slow-Mo. Positiv ist mir die Grafik aufgefallen. Qualitativ gibts sicherlich Besseres aber der Stil weiss zu überzeugen. Starke Farben, gut eingesetzte Effekte und insgesamt einfach ein schönes Design. Die deutsche Sprachausgabe ist auch gelungen, was auf die gute Besetzung mit professionellen Sprechern zurückzuführen ist. Da wurde nicht am falschen Ende gespart. 

Fazit: Ein stilvolles Spiel, das leider vom stillosen Gameplay abgewertet wird. Da wäre mehr drin gewesen. 

Note: 2 - 3 

SSA


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. Juni 2009)

SoSchautsAus am 04.06.2009 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Kane & Lynch


Meine Benotung fällt da etwas postiver aus, hab ich doch das Spiel nur im Coop-Modus, bestritten, wo es imho sehr viel mehr Laune machte als alleine. Sich gegenseitig Deckung zu geben und im Team zu agieren macht einen Heidenspass.  
Sofern du einen zweiten Spieler aufgabeln kannst, der auf 3rd-Person-Shooter steht, versteht sich.  
Das Spiel ist prädestiniert für Coop.  


Erwähnt sei vielleicht noch, das ich auf der 360 zockte, nicht auf PC, sollte aber keine großen Unterschiede machen.


----------



## crackajack (4. Juni 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 04.06.2009 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Benotung fällt da etwas postiver aus, hab ich doch das Spiel nur im Coop-Modus, bestritten, wo es imho sehr viel mehr Laune machte als alleine. Sich gegenseitig Deckung zu geben und im Team zu agieren macht einen Heidenspass.


Genial wird es dadurch zwar auch nicht, aber etwas spassiger ist es schon wenn man in einem Zweierteam spielt. Die Sicht, wegen der eigenen Spielfigur, ist dann sowieso etwas ungünstig, weil alles von links kaum wahrgenommen werden kann.

*Guitar Hero 3*
Bei Legends of Rock knabbere ich noch am "Schlussgegner" und zwei anderen Liedern die ich auf Medium (noch) nicht schaffe. "Raining Blood" von Slayer raubte mir schon auf Easy den Nerv (unmelodisches Metalgeschrammel! bäh!!!111)und "Knights of Cydonia" von Muse hat ein knackiges Ende wo ich einfach zu langsam bin.
Schwer (Expert ignoriere ich mal sowieso) werde ich wohl mit Ach und Krach noch bei ein paar Liedern packen, aber viel mehr Steigerung wird bei mir ohne zeitintensivem und frustigem Training, das ich nicht machen will, nicht möglich sein.

Bei der Aerosmith-erweiterung ist Medium kein Problem, Schwer ging bei ein paar Liedern auch noch klar. Das Umgreifen, das Schwer erfordert, kostet mich aber massiv Nerven. Ich kann halt weder asdf-jklö-Tippseln noch werde ich GH jemals wirklich gut können...
Das Training hätte ruhig umfangreicher sein dürfen und sollen. Bzw. eine genauere Auswertung des Gespielten mit autom. Speicherung der Teile die man trainieren sollte, wäre auch enorm hilfreich gewesen. So kann man nur häppchenweise einzelne Teile spielen und nicht von bis zumindest selber wählen, oder eben das Ganze mit all den Noten, die man eh beim ersten mal schon konnte, trainieren. Doof.

Spass macht die Chose aber schon. Mit Leicht hat man zwar kaum das Gefühl wirklich zu spielen, aber ab Mittel kommt das schon ganz gut rüber. Fetter Respekt an alle echten Musiker die Gitarre, Violine, Dudelsack oder sonstwas spielen können. Ich komme mit den vier Knöpfen gerade noch klar.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (4. Juni 2009)

crackajack am 04.06.2009 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> *Guitar Hero 3*


Spontan sag Ich mal, dass das gewöhnungssache ist. War bei mir am Anfang auch so.
ich hab (wegen etwas Gewöhnung an die Materie durch Frets on Fire) bereits auf Mittel angefangen und bin beim Solo von Kiss gleich mal ordentlich baden gegangen.   Nach 'ner Zeit geht das dann aber und nach und nach gings immer weiter, Dragonforce und Slayer auf Schwer sind kein Problem und auch auf Expert hab Ich alles bis auf den Gig in der Hölle komplett. Lass dich nicht davon entmutigen, wenn Du etwas nicht schaffst, das kommt mit der Zeit.   

PS: Und freu Dich schonmal auf Dragonforce.


----------



## crackajack (4. Juni 2009)

Hard-2-Get am 04.06.2009 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Spontan sag Ich mal, dass das gewöhnungssache ist.


Natürlich. Wenn ich mich da noch x Stunden reinknien würde, würde meine Fingerfertigkeit bestimmt noch ein wenig flotter werden.
Aber die Motivation fehlt mir einfach. Schwer werde ich soweit es mir taugt noch spielen, aber sobald die schiefen Töne überhand nehmen und mich das Umgreifen weiterhin so auf die Palme bringt, lasse ich es lieber.
Neue Lieder bei Frets on Fire oder Jam Legend werden da eher angeguckt, bevor ich einzelne Lieder bis zum Erbrechen spielen will.


> PS: Und freu Dich schonmal auf Dragonforce.


Kann man ja bereits mit Easy spielen.
Die spinnen!  
Am schlimmsten ist aber dennoch das Slayer-teil: 3 Sterne Bewertung auf Easy!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (4. Juni 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 04.06.2009 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Erwähnt sei vielleicht noch, das ich auf der 360 zockte, nicht auf PC, sollte aber keine großen Unterschiede machen.


Also wenn Gamepadsteuerung und Splitscreenmodus kein grosser Unterschied sind dann weiss ich nicht was ein grosser Unterschied ist. Für mich sind das die beiden Spielspasstöter schlechthin. Aber naja, Geschmäcker und so. 

Coop ist sowieso nicht drin. Dafür braucht man wahrscheinlich einen GfWL-Account und so einen werd ich mir ganz sicher nicht zulegen. 

Es ist schon ein gutes Spiel, keine Frage, aber es gibt halt zu viele Kritikpunkte die man einfach nicht unter den Teppich kehren kann. Dabei hab ich noch nicht mal erwähnt, dass es geradezu lächerlich kurz ist. Mehr als sechs Stunden hab ich nicht gebraucht und ich spiel eigentlich recht gemächlich. Ein Rusher braucht wahrscheinlich nicht mal fünf Stunden. Hätte ich dafür den Vollpreis bezahlt, wäre ich ganz schön gepisst. 

SSA


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. Juni 2009)

SoSchautsAus am 04.06.2009 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 04.06.2009 10:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau.   




			
				SoSchautsAus am 04.06.2009 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Coop ist sowieso nicht drin. Dafür braucht man wahrscheinlich einen GfWL-Account und so einen werd ich mir ganz sicher nicht zulegen.


Also kann man's auch nicht an einem PC zu zweit zocken? Erbärmlich.  
Keine gute Portierung.  



			
				SoSchautsAus am 04.06.2009 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon ein gutes Spiel, keine Frage, aber es gibt halt zu viele Kritikpunkte die man einfach nicht unter den Teppich kehren kann. Dabei hab ich noch nicht mal erwähnt, dass es geradezu lächerlich kurz ist.


Das fällt einem auf der Box zu zweit nicht auf - mein Kumpel meinte sogar, dass das Spiel recht lange dauert. :-o 
Man verzweifelt eher an manchen Missionen, wo der Schwierigkeitsgrad absurd hoch ist.  
(Künstliche Spielspassstreckung).
Da man per Pad eher nicht so gut zielt wie per Maus, dürfte die PC-Fassung kürzer (=leichter) ausfallen.



			
				SoSchautsAus am 04.06.2009 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr als sechs Stunden hab ich nicht gebraucht und ich spiel eigentlich recht gemächlich. Ein Rusher braucht wahrscheinlich nicht mal fünf Stunden. Hätte ich dafür den Vollpreis bezahlt, wäre ich ganz schön gepisst.
> 
> SSA


  

Sechs Stunden ist echt wenig. Zu zweit haben wir auf der Box 8+ Stunden gebraucht, aber auch nur, weil ich eher strategisch vorgegangen bin, während sich mein Kumpel rambo-like ins Getümmel gestürzt hat - er brauchte sehr viel mehr Adrenalinspritzen als ich.  
Ich schätze, aufm PC ist's zu leicht. :-o


----------



## crackajack (4. Juni 2009)

SoSchautsAus am 04.06.2009 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn Gamepadsteuerung und Splitscreenmodus kein grosser Unterschied sind dann weiss ich nicht was ein grosser Unterschied ist.


Die Sicht wird nochmal ordentlich eingeschränkt, aber bei der Steuerung wird dermaßen wenig Präzision gefordert das es keinen Unterschied macht.

Lynch zu spielen hat was- man lernt seine Art und seine Probleme näher kennen. In der Bank z.b. ergibt sein Handeln etwas Sinn.



> Coop ist sowieso nicht drin. Dafür braucht man wahrscheinlich einen GfWL-Account und so einen werd ich mir ganz sicher nicht zulegen.


Also wenn das alleinige Spielen ganz ohne ging, dürfte ein XBox-Pad reichen. Du kannst ja mit Tastatur zocken, musst nur jemanden dazu bringen das Gamepad anzufassen.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (5. Juni 2009)

crackajack am 04.06.2009 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 04.06.2009 12:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entweder hast du falsch gequotet oder ich versteh deine Aussage nicht ganz. Was hat ein Xbox-Pad mit GfWL zu tun? Kann man GfWL-Spiele nicht mit anderen Pads spielen? 

Und selbst wenn ich ein solches Pad hätte und jemanden finden würde, der damit spielt, wäre da immer noch die Sache mit dem Splitscreen. Kommt für mich einfach nicht in Frage. Aber egal, ist ja nicht wirklich das Thema hier. 

SSA


----------



## crackajack (5. Juni 2009)

SoSchautsAus am 05.06.2009 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man GfWL-Spiele nicht mit anderen Pads spielen?


Kann schon sein das andere Pads auch gehen, aber GfW sichert eigentlich nur XBox-Pad-Funktionalität zu.
Ist aber eh egal, wenn dir Splitscreen nicht zusagt. Die Geschichte von Lynch entgeht dir dann natürlich etwas. (wobei es auch nicht wirklich umfangreich ist was man erfährt)


----------



## Hard-2-Get (5. Juni 2009)

Sims 3

Mehr brauch Ich dann auch gar nichts sagen, kennt ja eh jeder.   
Neuerungen sind gut, besonders die frei begehbare Stadt und die komplette Anpassungsfähigkeit von Kleidung und Möbeln find Ich spitze. 
So, weiter"leben" angesagt.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (12. Juni 2009)

BlackSite

Man merkt in jeder Sekunde, dass BlackSite einfach nicht fertig geworden ist. Nicht nur an den vielen technischen Mängeln (Grafik-Bugs, KI-Bugs, Abstürze, etc), auch am unausgereiften Gameplay. Es macht leider nicht wirklich Spass. Die Fahrzeugsteuerung ist schlecht von Halo geklaut und das anspruchslose Geballer wird schon nach kurzer Zeit recht monoton und langweilig, obwohl das Missionsdesign gelegentlich ganz brauchbare Ansätze bietet. Da hätte man viel mehr rausholen können. Das gilt auch für die enttäuschend einfallslose Story. Der endgültige Sargnagel ist dann die grottenschlechte deutsche Sprachausgabe. Einzig die Grafik kann dank Unreal 3-Engine überzeugen, auch wenn in den meisten Bereichen eine gewisse Tristesse und Leblosigkeit vorherrscht, was wohl wieder auf den angesprochenen unfertigen Zustand des Spiels zurückzuführen ist. Nur für hartgesottene Ego-Shooter-Fanatics. Alle anderen sollten die Finger davon lassen. 

Note: 3 - 4

Call of Juarez

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich bin ein kleines bisschen begeistert. Das Spiel hat mich sehr angenehm überrascht. Eigentlich kann ich nur Positives berichten. Eine spannende Story, gestrickt um zwei starke Hauptcharaktere mit vielen Ecken und Kanten. Abwechslungsreiches, rundes Gameplay. Packende und glaubwürdige Atmosphäre. Detaillierte, liebevoll gestaltete und insgesamt einfach wunderschöne Grafik. Erstklassige (englische) Sprachausgabe. Hinzu kommt der Bonus für das unverbrauchte und gekonnt umgesetzte Wild West-Szenario. CoJ ist vielleicht kein Meilenstein aber auf jeden Fall ein sympathisches, sehr gelungenes Spiel, das ich jedem Fan von inhaltlich und spielerisch wertvollen Shootern wärmstens ans Herz legen kann. Wenn der Nachfolger nicht mit Steam oder DRM verseucht ist, dann wird das ein Pflichtkauf. 

Note: 1 - 2 

SSA


----------



## nikiburstr8x (12. Juni 2009)

Geheimakte 2

Ein Adventure was dem Vorgänger etwas hinterher hinkt.
Das Rätseldesign wirkt zum Teil derart aufgesetzt und konstruiert, dass eher logisch denkende Zocker auf der Strecke bleiben und es ein ums andere Mal nur auf ein "Trial & Error" hinausläuft. 
Demgegenüber stehen die Komfort-Funktionen: Hotspots lassen sich mit der Leertaste anzeigen (wobei einer im Verlaufe des Spiels nicht angezeigt wird  ), sinnvolle Kombinationen von Gegenständen sowie die mögliche Verwendung selbiger wird per Maussymbol angezeigt, was die Trial & Error-Rätselei etwas entschärft.
Die Rätselhilfe verdient ihren Namen nicht. Wenn man sie benutzt sind die Hinweise so vage, dass man auf die Verwendung auch hätte verzichten können. Zumindest erfährt der Spieler, das er auf dem richtigen Weg ist.
Hinweise seitens der Protagonisten finden sich zuhauf, was sehr schön ist. Ich mag keine Adventures die jede mißglückte Aktion einen Gegenstand zu verwenden mit einem lapidaren "Das geht nicht" quittieren.
Kombinationsrätsel lockern das Spielgeschehen auf - nicht schlecht.
Durch Doppelklicks können Laufwege abgekürzt werden.

Die Grafik ist solala. Detailreiche Hintergründe sind schon vorhanden, jedoch wirkt alles recht statisch. Bis auf einen animierten Wasserfall gibt es kaum etwas Derartiges zu sehen.
Bewegungen der Protagonisten fallen manchmal zu langsam aus, wenn man beispielsweise ein Rätsel löst - eher nebensächlich.

Die Synchronsprecher sind meiner Meinung nach nicht sonderlich motiviert. Max schläft bei jeder Dialogzeile fast ein, Nina plappert sich den Mund fusselig - einziger Lichtblick ist Sam, die mit sehr viel Enthusiasmus vertont wurde - sehr gut. Leider bekommt sie nur ne Nebenrolle.
Dialogsequenzen sind viel zu lang geraten. Informationen die spielrelevant sind, hätte man auch in weniger Schwafelei unterbringen können. Man klickt viele Dialoge einfach weg - schade.
Der Soundtrack ist kaum wahrzunehmen, er kommt zu selten zum Zuge, höchstens mal am Anfang jedes Kapitels. Dadurch kann er auch nicht negativ auffallen ^^.

Fazit: Trotz all der Kritik habe ich mich durchgekämpft und habe es nicht bereut, Geheimakte 2 erstanden zu haben. Es ist ein ordentliches Adventure mit guten Komfortfunktionen, aber mauer Story. Die Vertonung ist nicht spitzenmäßig, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck.

Schulnote: 3


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. Juni 2009)

Indiana Jones und der Stab der Könige Wii

Sehr gute Indy-Atmosphäre, die gelegentlich von grobschlächtigen Animationen und der insgesamt eher suboptionalen optischen Präsentation etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Sonst bekommt man aber das, was man als Indy-Fan erwartet: Faustkämpfe, Nazi-Schergen als Gegner, unterhaltsame Sprüche, COOP mit Senior Jones, Fate of Atlantis mit deutschen Untertiteln und steuerbare Fahrzeuge wie Flugzeuge oder Panzer. Zwar dominiert der Actionteil sehr, und die "Rätsel" wirken recht einfach, aber insgesamt bekommt man ein tolles, etwa 12 Stunden langes, Abenteuerspiel mit einer grandiosen Hauptfigur und einer hinreichend interessanten Story. Aber bitte *nicht* kaufen. Die Leihversion aus der Videothek tut es auch. 60 Euro sind in Anbetracht der gebotenen Qualität und der mangelnden Langzeitmotivation dann doch zu hoch angesetzt. 40 Euro wären ein fairer Preis gewesen.

Spielerfahrung: *gut*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Boesor (13. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele zur Zeit einen wilden Mix aus *World in Conflict*, *Anno 1701 - Der Fluch des drachen* und *Sim City Societies*
Kann mich einfach nicht für ein Spiel entscheiden.
Meine Motivation besteht wohl aus der Vorfreude auf Anno 1404 und Cities XL. Und world in conflict wollte ich schon imemr spielen, leider war damals mein Rechner zu schwach.


----------



## Solon25 (13. Juni 2009)

Boesor am 13.06.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich einfach nicht für ein Spiel entscheiden.


Das geht mir auch oft so  Da hat man noch zig Spiele nicht durch und widmet sich wieder mal einem, das man schon mal durchgespielt hatte *g*

Zur Zeit spiel ich *NWN-2* ein 2. mal durch. oder 3., 4., usw.  Kommt daher weil ich mehrere Charas ausprobiert habe und sie mir alle Spaß machen. Mach das jetzt so das ich mit meinem Mönch die Hauptzeit verbringe und etwa 1 Std. bevor ich zu Bett gehe noch einen der anderen 3 die mir so gefallen


----------



## shirib (13. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele derzeit wieder mal Medieval II  und kann mich kaum davon losreissen. 

Demnächst werden wohl Die Sims 3 und Anno 1404 auf meinem Rechner einen Platz finden.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (17. Juni 2009)

Ankh

Unterhaltsame Story, sympathische Charaktere, nette Grafik und stimmige Atmosphäre. Besonderes Lob verdienen die professionellen Sprecher und die komfortable Bedienung: Doppelklick lässt die Spielfigur laufen, Dialoge lassen sich abbrechen und das Inventar versteckt sich nicht umständlich hinter einem Extrabildschirm. Die Rätsel sind grösstenteils logisch und nicht allzu knifflig. Vom Humor hätte ich mir ein bisschen mehr erwartet. Mehr als ein paar vereinzelte Schmunzler konnte mir selbiger nicht entlocken. Alles in allem ein gutes aber nicht überragendes PnC-Adventure. The Westerner hat mir einen Tick besser gefallen. 

Note: 2 - 3

SSA


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Juni 2009)

*ANNO* - Erschaffe eine neue Welt - für *Wii*

Da die PC-Version "1404" aufgrund der Onlineaktivierung für mich ein rotes Tuch ist, habe ich  die Wii-Fassung von Anno näher beäugt. Was soll ich sagen? Anno für Wii ist das erste wirklich ernsthafte Strategieaufbauspiel, das es überzeugend und spielerisch einwandfrei auf eine stationäre Konsole geschafft hat. Angenehm angepasste Comic-Optik, grandiose Steuerung, die der Maus-Tastatur-Kombination in nichts nachsteht und das bekannte Gameplay, das zielgerichtet für die Konsole optimiert wurde. Das Siedeln und Verwalten steht im Vordergrund, kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen spielen eher die zweite Geige - was mir sehr gefällt. Verglichen mit den PC-Annos ist der Stil zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber insgesamt stimmig und plausibel. Schließlich hat Wii eher begrenzte technische Möglichkeiten.

Insgesamt: Geiles Teil

Schulnote: *Sehr gut*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2009)

*PES 2009 *
Habs wieder rausgekramt und gestern im Champions League Finale 0:3 mit meinem Team "FC Halensee 1980" gegen den FC Barcelona verloren.    

*Mount & Blade*
Ja ... ich kann die Finger einfach  nicht davon lassen.

*COD4*
Hab die PEZBots entdeckt und spiele ein wenig gegen Bots (ich bin ein Held^^).


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Juni 2009)

*Prototype *

Prototype ist ein 3rd-Person-Action -Adventure dessen Gameplay eher auf Nahkampf ausgelegt ist. Es gibt Massenschlachten gegen schweres Gerät wie auch Gegnern humanoider Natur mit effektvoll inszenierten Explosionen. Die Spielwelt orientiert sich an dem Open World-Konzept, ohne den Detailreichtum der GTA-Reihe zu erreichen, was dem Spielspaß aber in keinster Weise schadet.

Gameplay

Als Alex Mercer verteidigst du dich mit martialisch mutierten Fähigkeiten gegen deine Feinde, die dir durch einen Supervirus verabreicht wurden, dem T-Virus aus Resident Evil nicht unähnlich.
Jede einzelne Fähigkeit kann aus in Missionen gewonnene Punkten aufgewertet bzw. erworben werden, sowie wenn du deiner Zerstörungswut freien Lauf lässt, was in Anbetracht der vielen “Zerstörungskünste“ einen Heidenspaß macht.
Unter den genannten Fähigkeiten sind Nahkampf-Attacken, die ordentlich Schaden machen aber langsam sind, diverse Wurf- und “Stampfattacken“ welche dir in brenzligen Situationen (du bist von Feinden umringt) gute Dienste leisten, sofern du sie weise einzusetzen weist. 
Es gibt auch einige Fernkampf-Attacken zu erlernen, die für einige Bosskämpfe essenziell sind und auch gegen Hubschrauber wahre Wunder wirken.

Deine Feinde sind allesamt humanoider Natur, auf der einen Seite Militärs, die dir in erste Linie mit konventionellen Waffen einheizen (MGs, Pistolen, Granatwerfer etc. – sind benutzbar!), auf der anderen Seite Infizierte oder auch Zombies, die auch in Verbindung mit diesem Super-Virus stehen.
Unter den Infizierten gibt es noch die “Hunter“, welche schnell die Verfolgung aufnehmen und ordentlich austeilen können, jedoch ziemlich vorhersehbare Attacken benutzen, denen es mit etwas Übung leicht auszuweichen gilt.
Zudem gibt es noch Panzer in verschiedenen Ausführungen, sowie Hubschrauber und andere “Gadgets“, die im Verlaufe des Spiels von den Militärs gegen dich zum Einsatz kommen.
Hubschrauber und Panzer kannst du kapern, was eine willkommene Abwechslung zur Erkundung der Spielwelt zu Fuß bietet und auch für einige Missionen erforderlich sind.

Ein Kernfeature des Spiels ist die Infiltration. Diese Fähigkeit lässt dich einerseits deine Lebensenergie regenerieren, auf der anderen Seite gelangst du dadurch an das Aussehen und Verhalten des Infiltrierten. Du schnappst dir einfach einen Soldaten oder anderen Humanoiden, egal ob Zombie oder unschuldiger Einwohner Manhattans und “konsumierst“ diesen, indem du ihn per brutal inszenierten Mord in dir aufnimmst - klingt brutal? Ist es auch, zumal es nicht nur eine Konsum-Animation gibt, sondern etliche. Man fühlt sich teilweise an Animationen aus Manhunt erinnert.

Man stumpft im späteren Spielverlauf zusehends ab, es ist einem vollkommen egal ob man nun Zombies konsumiert oder unschuldige Bürger, man hat einfach keine Zeit darüber nachzudenken, braucht man doch die Lebensenergie der Opfer, um nicht gegen die Übermacht der Gegner chancenlos zu sein – bedenklich.

Konsum-Events gibt es massig im Spiel, denn bei vielen Opfern kann man die Erinnerung absorbieren, welche in Filmschnipseln präsentiert werden, die eigentlich aus cool inszenierten Standbildern bestehen, einem Comic-Strip nicht unähnlich, nur eben mit realen, nicht gezeichneten Bildern sowie mit den jeweiligen Stimmen des Konsumierten und anderen unterlegt sind. Diese Zwischensequenzen wirken wie Erinnerungsfetzen - sehr geil gemacht, Atmosphäre pur.
Dank der Infiltration ist Eindringen in Gebäuden des Militärs kein Problem und für einige Missionen erforderlich. Der Ablenkung feindlicher Truppen dient es ebenso, bei hartnäckigen Gegnern kommt man aber meist um die Vernichtung selbiger nicht drum herum.

Abseits der Hauptmissionen gibt es noch diverse Nebenmissionen, in denen du Erfahrungspunkte für erledigte Gegner bekommst oder in Zeitdruck-Missionen dein Geschick mit der Steuerung unter Beweis stellst.

Dumme Künstliche Intelligenz

Einerseits ein Segen, denn wäre sie zu aufmerksam, würde alle zwei Minuten ein “Strike Team“ dir Feuer unter dem Hintern machen, besonders hinderlich in späteren Missionen, wo Strike Teams einiges an Widerstand auffahren.
Strike Teams werden von feindlichen Soldaten, vornehmlich höher rangige, zur Verstärkung gerufen und gegen dich eingesetzt.

Das Gameplay ist rasant und einfach genial. Wie simpel Alex ganze Häuserschluchten mit einem gewagten Satz überwindet oder Wolkenkratzer im Sprint hoch läuft, nur um auf der anderen Seite “herunterzufallen“ und nebenbei einen gigantischen (aber relativ flachen ^^) Krater hinterlässt, ist einfach nur klasse gelungen. Es erinnert mich teilweise an NFS, wo ich manchmal auch so eine Art “Flow-Gefühl“ hatte, was sich schlecht beschreiben lässt – wie ein Geschwindigkeitsrausch, eben nicht auf der Straße sondern auch über den Dächern einer Großstadt ^^.
Wenn es zum Kampf kommt hast du genug Möglichkeiten, deinen Gegnern Paroli zu bieten, ob du nun Autos als Wurfgeschosse umfunktionierst oder durch einen Special Move einen halben Straßenzug Manhattans dem Erdboden gleich machst – oder doch lieber die Hit & Run-Variante, wo du deine Gegner erst schwächst indem du sie aufteilst und dann einzeln aufs Korn nimmst. It’s up to you.

Grafik

Es werden sehr viele Gegenstände, Autos und Menschen dargestellt, daraus resultieren bei meinem eher als schwach einzustufenden Laptop Framedrops, die sich schon mal 5 – 10 Sekunden hinziehen können, ein Problem mit dem aber auch Top-Rechner zu kämpfen haben, laut dem >>offiziellen Prototype-Forum<<
Explosionen und Beschädigungen von Autos und anderen fahrbaren Untersätzen sind recht ansehnlich gelungen, Gebäude lassen sich aber, bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen nicht beschädigen oder gar zerstören.

Ich gehe bewusst nicht auf irgendwelche Texturen oder so ein, da die Spielgeschwindigkeit jegliches angaffen selbiger ad absurdum führt.
Wer über die Grafik meckert, setzt meines Erachtens falsche Prioritäten das Spiel betreffend. 


Steuerung

Man sollte das Spiel mit Gamepad geniessen, sofern man eines besitzt, mein Gamepad (Saitek P2600) wird nicht unterstützt, da musste ich auf einen >>Trick<< zurückgreifen, seit dem funktioniert es tadellos.

Sound

Bewegt sich auf angenehmen Pfaden. Die akustische Untermalung, die einsetzt wenn du deine Tarnung aufgibst und auf Gegner triffst, lässt dich die drohende Gefahr spüren, ohne in übertriebene Theatralik zu verfallen oder gar lächerlich zu wirken – sehr schön. Die sonstigen Soundeffekte wie Explosionen oder der Trash-Talk von Passanten sind gut gelungen. Hier und da noch ein wenig Musik, die die Atmosphäre akkurat transportiert. Großes Lob gebührt den englischen Stimmen, die sich einwandfrei ins gute Gesamtbild einfügen.

Story

Gut inszeniert durch Konsum-Events, dadurch aber nicht unbedingt auf Anhieb nachvollziehbar. Man kann sich zwar jeden Erinnerungsfetzen der Konsumierten anschauen, das Gesamtbild der Story setzt sich aber nur allmählich und langsam zusammen. Nicht jedermanns Geschmack, ich bin aber ein “Lostie“, von daher bin ich Storyfetzen gewohnt ^^.

Fazit

Kurzweilig und richtig gut inszeniert, die Brutalität der Darstellungen ist enorm, aber absolute Geschmackssache. Der Geschwindigkeitsrausch sobald du durch die Stadt fegst ist phänomenal gelungen, und macht immer wieder Laune.

Die Framedrops nerven, deswegen gibt’s auch nur ein “gut“.
Schwächen im Gameplay habe ich keine feststellen können, passt einfach, macht Laune – nuff said.

Schulnote:2


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Juni 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 19.06.2009 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> *Prototype *


Bei dem Spiel gehen die Ansichten sehr stark auseinander. Hatte da schon einige anregende Auseinandersetzungen mit Kollegen. Ich konnte es in illustrer Runde auf der PS3 anspielen, und kann wirklich nicht erkennen, was dieses Spiel "besonders" oder "spielenswert" macht. Eine _meiner Meinung nach_ banale und optisch eher steife Gewaltorgie ohne jegliche Legitimation, die jegliche Originalität und spielerische Relevanz (Motivation, Inhalt?) vermissen lässt. Für mich auf einem Niveau mit dem alten Grottenshooter "Gore". 

In meinen Augen eines der schlechtesten Spiele, der letzten Jahre. Ganz klar *mangelhaft*.

Regards, eX!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Juni 2009)

eX2tremiousU am 19.06.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte es in illustrer Runde auf der PS3 anspielen, und kann wirklich nicht erkennen, was dieses Spiel "besonders" oder "spielenswert" macht.


Wenn man die Gewalt als größten Kritikpunkt heranzieht, durchaus nachvollziehbar, es ist Geschmackssache.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.06.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine _meiner Meinung nach_ banale und optisch eher steife Gewaltorgie ohne jegliche Legitimation, die jegliche Originalität und spielerische Relevanz (Motivation, Inhalt?) vermissen lässt. Für mich auf einem Niveau mit dem alten Grottenshooter "Gore".


Wie gesagt, ich vermute hinter deiner Kritik eigentlich nur eins: Es ist dir zu brutal.  
Deshalb entsagst du dem Spiel jegliche Existenzgrundlage, mehr kann ich aus deinen Worten nicht herauslesen. Gibt es noch sonstige Kritikpunkte deinerseits, wenn du die Brutalität mal ausklammerst und möglichst objektiv an die Sache herangehst?


----------



## crackajack (19. Juni 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 19.06.2009 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 19.06.2009 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm?
banale und optisch eher steife (Gewaltorgie)
jegliche Originalität und spielerische Relevanz (Motivation, Inhalt?) vermissen lässt

Also für mich ist das wesentlich gravierender wie übertriebene Brutalität.

Hört sich ähnlich "repititive" an wie MadWorld. Nur das die Grafik weniger originell ist, dafür etwas effektvoller. Ein recht sinnfreies Geschnetzel eben. So fasst es gametrailers ja auch in ihrem Review zusammen. Kann man gut finden solange man des Schnetzelns nicht müde wird.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Juni 2009)

crackajack am 19.06.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm?
> banale und optisch eher steife (Gewaltorgie)
> jegliche Originalität und spielerische Relevanz (Motivation, Inhalt?) vermissen lässt
> 
> Also für mich ist das wesentlich gravierender wie übertriebene Brutalität.


Hä? 
Nur das Argument (Gewaltorgie) steht hier im Raum, darauf stützt sich die gesamte Argumentation.  

Nach dem Motto: "Das Spiel ist eine einzige Gewaltorgie, die mich einfach nur anwidert. Deshalb hab ich auch keine Motivation, diesen Titel zu zocken".

Das kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. 
Mich stört die Gewalt aber nur peripher und ich bin alt genug um selbst zu entscheiden, was ich an gewalthaltigen Computerspielen konsumiere und was nicht.



			
				crackajack am 19.06.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich ähnlich "repititive" an wie MadWorld. Nur das die Grafik weniger originell ist, dafür etwas effektvoller. Ein recht sinnfreies Geschnetzel eben. So fasst es gametrailers ja auch in ihrem Review zusammen. Kann man gut finden solange man des Schnetzelns nicht müde wird.


Hab ich nie gespielt, *will* ich auch nicht, da ich nen Trailer gesehen habe, der mich eher vom Gameplay abgeschreckt hat.


----------



## crackajack (19. Juni 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 19.06.2009 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das Argument (Gewaltorgie) steht hier im Raum, darauf stützt sich die gesamte Argumentation.


Ich hab's extra in Klammern weil nur der Rest die Kritik darstellt. Gewaltorgie ist quasi das Genre.
Das Gameplay von MadWorld ist aber nicht unähnlich. Der Gewaltgrad ist ein anderer. Dich stört dort also wirklich die Gewalt. Während eX und mir wohl die Sinnlosigkeit des Gameplays bei beiden nicht sonderlich zusagt.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. Juni 2009)

Der Knackpunkt bei Prototype ist vermutlich, ob man an der Spielmechanik Gefallen findet oder eben nicht. Wer spielerischen und inhaltlichen Anspruch sucht, der ist mit Prototype wahrscheinlich genauso schlecht beraten wie mit vielen der Bombast-Ego-Shooter der letzten Jahre. Wer aber in erster Linie kurzweiligen Spielspass sucht und sich an der übertriebenen Gewaltdarstellung nicht stört, für den ist Prototype vielleicht genau das Richtige. 

Sag ich jetzt einfach mal so ohne das Spiel gespielt zu haben. 

SSA


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Juni 2009)

crackajack am 19.06.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich ähnlich "repititive" an wie MadWorld.


Und genau das ist es meiner Meinung nach auch. Nur fehlt gänzlich eine stilistisch überzeugende optische Grundlage, die es noch bei Mad World gab. 

Bei Prototype wird man mit einem Stereotype-Gameplay "geködert", das versucht mit  Brutalität und betont bombastischer Action die diversen Defizite im Spielfluss zu übertünchen. 

Unter Defizite verstehe ich konkret:

- Spielfigur ohne Profil, sinniges Verhaltensmuster oder intelligente Aspekte (Kommunikation etc.)
- kein effektiv funktionierender oder cineastischer Handlungsrahmen (selbst ein CoD4 bietet deutlich (!) mehr)
- aufgesetzt wirkende Storyfetzen in "bester" Lost-Art
- Gewalt zum puren Selbstzweck, die übertrieben, aber nicht nachvollziehbar wirkt
- Gameplayfeatures dienen primär der Präsentation von Gewalt
- Wiederholendes Gameplay nach einfachstem Muster (Missionstypen, Kämpfe gegen Militär, Consum-Events)
- "Aufgesetzte" Taktikelemente (Consume-Feature)
- Sterile und steife Spielwelt, die nicht das Gefühl einer lebendigen Großstadt vermitteln kann (kein Vergleich zu GTA)
- Grobschlächtige Figuren und teils unbeholfene Animationen
- Auf Dauer keine spielerische Abwechslung
- Open World-Problematik (öde Navigation / Sprungorgien durch generische Umgebungen)
- Setting wirkt wie ein blutiges aber aufgesetztes Gemisch aus Hulk, 28 Days later und X-Men

Das Spiel ist imho "quick & dirty". Man leiht es aus, spielt es durch, mag oder kritisiert die betont billige Inszenierung und Aufmachung, und widmet sich dann wieder „wertigeren“ Spielen. Eine billige und schmutzige Affäre eben. Nach 10 - 15 Stunden ist die Kampagne durch, und wenn man nicht gerade unzählige Upgrates freischalten und Kombos lernen will, bietet das Spiel eigentlich keine spürbare Langzeitmotivation.

Und wie üblich bei dreckigen Affären: Die einen finden sie "geil", die anderen eben nicht. 

Edit: 





			
				SoSchautsAus am 19.06.2009 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Knackpunkt bei Prototype ist vermutlich, ob man an der Spielmechanik Gefallen findet oder eben nicht. Wer spielerischen und inhaltlichen Anspruch sucht, der ist mit Prototype wahrscheinlich genauso schlecht beraten wie mit vielen der Bombast-Ego-Shooter der letzten Jahre.


 Das trifft es wohl ganz gut. Wobei ich Prototype bezogen auf die inhaltlichen Ansprüche ( = rudimentäre Handlung + klischeebehaftete aber funktionierende Figuren) wirklich stark hinter der Call of Duty-Reihe, Blacksite, Half-Life 2, Stranglehold oder einem Lair sehe. Das Spiel bot mir in dieser Hinsicht leider nichts. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Juni 2009)

eX2tremiousU am 19.06.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Prototype wird man mit einem Stereotype-Gameplay "geködert", das versucht mit  Brutalität und betont bombastischer Action die diversen Defizite im Spielfluss zu übertünchen.


Das ist so dermassen an den Haaren herbei gezogen das es kracht, meiner Meinung nach. Das Gameplay ist einfach nur klasse, was du mit stereotypem Gameplay meinst, kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen, es macht einfach nur Spaß, keine Ahnung was für Gameplay-Wunderwerke du von einem Spiel erwartest, aber das ist einfach nur komisch. :-o 

Boah, da liegen echt Welten zwischen unseren Meinungen.


----------



## Teslatier (19. Juni 2009)

Spiel gerade Thief 3 mal wieder. Diesmal hoffentlich durch. Geniales Spiel. Und dann auch ab und zu Doom 3. Aber nur, wenn ich mich traue.


----------



## crackajack (19. Juni 2009)

Hard-2-Get am 04.06.2009 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Dragonforce und Slayer auf Schwer sind kein Problem


 :-o 
Dragonforce schaffe ich mit 71% richtigen Anschlägen, auf Medium, wenn ich es eine Stufe "slower" im Training spiele.... ^^
Das es im Career-mode nicht allzu weit geht, sollte dann ja klar sein.  

An Schwer werde ich mich ein paar mal versuchen, nur da man sich da wieder linear durcharbeiten muss, ist das eher doof. Meine Lieblingslieder würde ich wohl bereitwilliger trainieren, aber gerade die ersten Lieder finde ich dann nicht so toll.



			
				SoSchautsAus am 19.06.2009 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ...schlecht beraten wie mit vielen der Bombast-Ego-Shooter der letzten Jahre.


hmmm.... wenn ich so drüber nachdenke mag ich selbst die allerorts als gute eingeordneten Shooter immer weniger. Crysis und CoD4 kann ich je länger das Spielerlebnis aus der Erinnerung schwindet kaum besser wie Stranglehold finden. Da gab es einfach keinen echten Inhalt. Ein bisschen packend inszeniertes Ballern, tolle Grafik und dann?
Nun bin ich bei Bioshock am Weiterspielen, nachdem ich vor Monaten den ersten Level angefangen hatte, und nach der wiedererlangten Anfangseuphorie plätschert das für mich auch nur mehr dahin. Es kommt nie an die Klasse von Metroid Prime ran.
- Shootermäßig langweilig: zuviele Waffen (die Plasmide sind eig. auch Waffen) und mit den ganzen Upgradehumbug, der imo uninteressant ist, weil praktisch irrelevant fürs Ballern, wirkt das einfach wie auf halben Weg zum Rollenspiel aufgegeben.
- Fotografieren nervt, ganz im Gegensatz zu Prime, wo man das Scannen nebenbei erledigte und eben nicht einen Waffenwechsel durchführen musste.
- Dass das Hacken nicht etwa 10 Minuten nachdem es das erste mal im Programmcode drin war wieder rausgeflogen ist, ist mir ein Rätsel. Das macht mit ach und krach solange Spass, danach ist es eine unlustige Zeitschinderei. An sich eine Kleinigkeit, aber gerade deshalb werde ich mir den Unsinn wohl am ehesten ewig merken.
- _Die Atmosphäre der Spielwelt ist eig. ganz gut, nur will es für mich nicht so recht mit dem spannungslosem Gameplay harmonieren._ Big Daddy umnieten ist hat nicht dreimal pro Level interessant und die anderen Gegner sind Kanonenfutter.
- Pseudo Open World hätte man sich sparen können, da es ein lineares Spiel ist und stattdessen lieber auf bessere Scripts setzen.
- die fummelige Karte kommt mir auch wie eine Notlösung vor. Am Ende gedacht: "huch jetzt haben wir Open World, geben wir dem Spieler doch auch eine Map mit?" Prime hatte das ja schon vor Jahren deutlich eleganter gelöst.
- monotone Umgebung
Es hat seine Glanzlichter, aber die gehen in der sonstigen Tristesse unter. Sicher es ist nunmal nur eine kleine Unterwasserstadt und soll keine Metropole mit unterschiedlichsten Vierteln darstellen, aber es sieht alles, auch wegen der knalligen Bonbonoptik der UE3, ziemlich gleich aus.

Bin zwar erst bei der Hälfte (?) und hier ist es das erste mal nach dem Absturz vom Anfang wieder richtig spannend geworden, aber außer der Musik, die phänomenal ist, finde ich es wie gesagt kaum besonders gut.
Das Gameplay kommt mir einfach zu träge vor und man lässt sich dann auch noch viel Zeit die Geschichte voranzubringen. Kürzer und die Geschichte flotter erzählen oder auf die Geschichte verzichten und einfach eine stimmige, interessantere Spielwelt erschaffen, hätte mir wohl besser gefallen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Juni 2009)

crackajack am 19.06.2009 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> _Die Atmosphäre der Spielwelt ist eig. ganz gut, nur will es für mich nicht so recht mit dem spannungslosem Gameplay harmonieren._


Der größte Kritikpunkt von BioShock.  
Das kann selbst die gute Story nicht übertünchen. Es ist halt einfach nur ein Shooter mit rudimentären RPG-Elementen, die man genausogut hätte weglassen können.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Juni 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 19.06.2009 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gameplay ist einfach nur klasse, was du mit stereotypem Gameplay meinst, kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen, es macht einfach nur Spaß, keine Ahnung was für Gameplay-Wunderwerke du von einem Spiel erwartest, aber das ist einfach nur komisch. :-o


 Ich möchte von Spielen *gefordert* und nicht *gelangweilt* bzw. *beleidigt* werden. Beleidigt deshalb, weil ich mich schlicht veräppelt fühle, wenn ich sehe, dass mir der Entwickler nur zutraut 3 Aktionen zu bewältigen und einige wenige Tasten abwechselnd zu drücken - und das über einen Zeitraum von 15 Stunden ohne Änderung (!) oder Steigerung (!) des Anspruchs. Irgendwie erwarte ich _etwas_ mehr, gerade wenn man sieht, wie teuer Spiele z.B. in Relation zu Büchern sind. Wenn ich die Biografie von Helmut Schmidt lese, dann muss ich vielleicht auch mal einige Wörter nachschlagen, oder mich intensiver mit verworrenen Formulierungen beschäftigen. Immerhin werde ich so aber gefordert. Spiele wie Prototype bieten meiner Ansicht nach keine Motivation oder fordernde Inhalte, weil sie schlicht die selben Spielmechaniken (die dazu noch absolut belang- und anspruchslos sind) bis zum Kollaps wiederholen. Das gilt natürlich auch für ein Call of Duty 4 oder auch ein Bioshock. Nur überzeugt bei diesen Titeln immerhin die Inszenierung, bzw. die stilistische Grundlage stimmt. 

Ich kann in breiter Masse mit diesem "neumodischen" Kram herzlich wenig anfangen. Ich bin damals von Konsole auf den PC umgestiegen, weil ich Titel wie System Shock 2, Thief, Half-Life, Project I.G.I, Delta Force, Flashpoint, Raven Shield, Swat 3, Outcast (auf gewisse Art auch ein Shooter), No One Lives Forever und Co. spielen wollte. Diese Werke haben mich auch überzeugt, und tun es noch immer. So ein Nolf deklassiert meiner Ansicht nach noch immer fast alle auf dem Markt befindlichen Shooter mit seiner Kreativität und den erweiterten Gameplayarten (Gimmicks, Schleichen, Humor, verschiedene Munitionsarten, irre Figuren, enorme Abwechslung bezogen auf die Umgebungen). Outcast kombiniert Action mit einer großen Welt - für mich bisher das einzige Open World-Game, das wirklich überzeugen kann.

Und jetzt kommen größtenteils nur noch so flachbrüstige Action-Spielchen der Marke Crysis, Fear 1 & 2, Quake 4, Doom 3, Bioshock, Stranglehold, Blacksite, Half-Life 2, Prototype und Co. Viele dieser Hühnerbrüste machen ja im Detail etwas richtig. Mal stimmt die Grafik, mal überzeugt die Soundkulisse, mal ist die Stilistik super (Bioshock). Doch spielerisch ist das oftmals mau, und das Gesamtpaket ist einfach unstimmig. Durch diese Spiele quäle ich mich eher durch, werde aber nicht so gefesselt, wie z.B. von einem Oldie. Da fehlt einfach etwas. Anspruch. Der Versuch der Entwickler, Spieler in eine mehr oder minder komplexe Welt effektiv zu integrieren. Ihnen ein Abenteuer zu präsentieren, das eingängig aber fordernd ist.

Gelegentlich machen solche seichten Spiele ja tatsächlich auch Spaß, ähnlich wie ein Michael Bay-Film, aber dummerweise bekommt man im Action-Sektor _fast nur noch_ solch leichtverdauliche Kost vorgesetzt. 

Glücklicherweise kommt im September die Metroid Prime Trilogy für Wii. Anspruchsvolle Spiele und das sogar noch auf der Konsole (Skandal!). Die Spiele kenne ich zwar schon, aber lieber spiele ich die erneut durch, als wiederholt so ein unmotivierendes und spielerisch irrelevantes Gemüse wie Prototype anzufassen. 





> Boah, da liegen echt Welten zwischen unseren Meinungen.


 Und das ist auch gut so.  
Ich sehe selbst ein, dass mein Geschmack bezogen auf Unterhaltsware recht anspruchsvoll ist, und gelegentlich auch unfair sein kann. Auf der anderen Seite behütet mich diese Eigenart aber auch davor, Geld und übermäßig Zeit in „unbefriedigende“ Kost zu stecken.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Mothman (20. Juni 2009)

eX2tremiousU am 20.06.2009 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe selbst ein, dass mein Geschmack bezogen auf Unterhaltsware recht anspruchsvoll ist, und gelegentlich auch unfair sein kann. Auf der anderen Seite behütet mich diese Eigenart aber auch davor, Geld und übermäßig Zeit in „unbefriedigende“ Kost zu stecken.


Und ich bin viel zu leicht zu begeistern, was mir schon so den einen oder anderen Fehlkauf eingebracht hat.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (20. Juni 2009)

Mothman am 20.06.2009 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 20.06.2009 10:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde von mir eher behaupten, dass ich leicht zufriedenzustellen bin. Genügsam. Ich setze an Computerspiele keine solchen enorm hohen Maßstäbe wie eX. Umso mehr freut es mich, wenn diese Maßstäbe dann unerwarteterweise doch mal erfüllt werden. Ich erfreue mich auch an kurzweiligem Spielspass und vor allen Dingen an guter Inszeniereung. Da kann ich dann auch mal Abstriche bei Inhalt und Anspruch ohne zu murren in Kauf nehmen. 

Richtig begeistert hat mich in den letzten Jahren aber kaum etwas. Hier. Sehr überzeugt haben vielleicht noch GRAW, SWAT 4 und Call of Juarez. Das wars eigentlich. Eine doch sehr magere Ausbeute, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich den letzten fünf Jahren bestimmt um die 100 PC-Spiele gezockt hab. 

SSA


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Juni 2009)

Mothman am 20.06.2009 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 20.06.2009 10:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde mich eigentlich auch als anspruchsvolleren Konsumenten betrachten, aber manchmal machen mir scheinbar die einfachsten Dinge am meisten Spaß.  
Egal, wie offensichtlich sinnlos oder oberflächlich das Gameplay ist.


----------



## crackajack (20. Juni 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 20.06.2009 06:42 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 19.06.2009 23:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da SSA es in seinem PCaction-thread Condemned als tolles Spiel drin hat:
Die Bioshock-Geschichte mit Condemned Gameplay wär super gewesen. Bei Condemned hat mich das FBI-Gedöns mit den mysteriösen Morden nicht wirklich überzeugt, aber dieses rohe, brutale Rohr-, Holzstück-, Axtschwingen mit ganz wenig Knarren von Condemned würde imo einfach super in diese von Wahnsinn geprägte Welt von Rapture passen. Das stetige Herumballern kommt mir da einfach wie ein Fremdkörper vor. Effektvolle Action mit Suspense verbinden klappt einfach nicht.



An sich bin ich wohl auch eher anspruchsvoll, ganz simple Konzepte können mich aber auch mal umhauen. Auf fünf Spiele die mich in den letzten 5 Jahren am meisten überzeugt haben zu beschränken ist schon schwer. Wären wohl:
Mario Galaxy
Metroid Prime Corruption
Portal
World of Goo
Psychonauts

Das wären die Spiele wo ich so gut wie nichts gravierend negatives dran finden kann. Einfach (nahezu) perfekt.

Knapp dahinter eine ganz große Menge. So übel sind Spiele dann wohl idR dann doch nicht.
World in Conflict
Trackmania Nations
Vampire: The Masquerade – Bloodlines
Okami
Fahrenheit
Richard Burns Rally
GT Legends
Supreme Commander
Team Fortress 2
Company of Heroes
HL2 Episode 2


----------



## BlackDead (20. Juni 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 20.06.2009 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> volleren Konsumenten betrachten, aber manchmal machen mir scheinbar die einfachsten Dinge am meisten Spaß.
> Egal, wie offensichtlich sinnlos oder oberflächlich das Gameplay ist.




Das kenne ich auch und das lässt sich auch auf andere Medien ausweiten.
Man weiß das es im Grunde Bullshit ist aber es hat doch einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert.


----------



## Avenga (28. Juni 2009)

-stalker clear sky: nach einem installationsmarathon, der gute zwei stunden in anspruch genommen hat(diverse treiber und patches, bis es endlich mit einer älteren version geklappt hat), ein an und für sich tolles spiel, wenn nicht die oftmaligen freezes und abstürze wären(auf der müllkippe ist es teilweise kaum spielbar), spricht aber imho für das spiel, dass ich es trotzdem immer wieder starte   die atmosphäre ist wie im ersten stalker einfach gut

-europa univeralis 3: typisches paradox-spiel: ziemlich hässlich, aber auf lange zeit fesselnd   
bin gerade mit england dabei, die welt zu erobern, dann probier ich mit österreich, mal einen krieg zu gewinnen   

-hitman contracts und hitman blood money: abwechselnd probiere ich, die missionen so gut wie möglich zu absolvieren, oder renne einfach ballernd durch ^^


----------



## Solon25 (28. Juni 2009)

Noja, hatte _NWN-2_ mit Mönch ein 2. mal beendet. War wieder toll über 'ne Stunde in den 4 Phasen in der Endbosskammer zu verbringen, bis er schliesslich niedergerungen war 

Dann noch schnell _"The Witcher"_ beendet, hatte da 2 Monate nicht dran gespielt. Komisches Ende...  tolles Spiel 

Gestern dann _Loki_ installiert, machte auch Spaß mit der Schamanin (wollt mir bis Dienstag damit die Zeit vertreiben, da kauf ich DSA: D). Hatte dann aber einen Absturz und es war schon spät, also aufgehört. Vorhin wollte ich weiter machen, nichts... Ton da, Intro Videos da, Optionen- und Menübuttons da, nur keine Grafik, alles schwarz   

Werd wohl _Titan Quest:IT_ nachher weiter machen, bin da im Turm, also auch bald am Ende. Nur der Turm ist so nervig


----------



## crackajack (1. Juli 2009)

Da mich Bioshock nicht so richtig bei der Stange halten kann,  , ist *FEAR2* eingesprungen.
Die extra angefertigte Demo (einzelne Levelabschnitte die im Spiel nicht aneinandergrenzen wurden aneinandergekleistert) hat schon versprochen das mehr Abwechslung geboten werden soll und das hat das Spiel dann gut beibehalten. Das was Condemned schon richtig machte, ist nun also auch bei FEAR in Ordnung. Edle Wohnung, Schule, Krankenstation, Forschungsstation, Kerker, verwüstete Stadtteile...  Außerdem gibt es nun zweimal einen laut stapfenden Mech um kurze Abschnitte mit fetter Kanone gegnerfrei zu halten oder auch mal MG-dauerfeuer von einem stationären Fahrzeug aus. Die Musikuntermalung ist ebenso gelungen wie bei Teil 1, leicht schräge Töne, aber dann doch passend zum Gruselthema.
Was aber im Gegenzug weniger gut wirkt, ist die KI. Das überzeugte mich beim Vorgänger noch mehr, hier sind die Gegner oft mit Tische umwerfen oder über ein Geländer runterspringen beschäftigt. Außerdem wurden die Level nicht mehr so gestaltet das man im Kreis laufen kann, sodass eben nur ein lineares Vorgehen möglich ist. Man erspart sich damit unnötige Laufwege, aber für die Close Quarter Combats war es dann wohl negativ. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad beginnt (unter normal) seeehr einfach, zieht dann aber ab der Mitte schön an,  vor allem bei Kämpfen gegen Mechs muss man um sein Leben laufen und Granaten exakt platzieren.
Die Geschichte um Alma hat mir gut gefallen, alles was in Teil 1 etwas kurz erklärt wurde, kam nun klar rüber und man musste fast Mitleid verspüren, obwohl sie ja das böse Monster ist, das Soldaten das Fleisch von den Knochen dampft. Das Cliffhangerende war genauso wie bei Teil 1 super gelungen und kann im Gegenzug zu den abrupten HL-enden voll überzeugen.
Die Grusel- oder Horrormomente sind nun viel zahlreicher eingestreut, vielleicht zu konstant, aber insgesamt gefiel mir der gesamte Ablauf. Kurz mal sehen wie ein Soldaten um die Ecke gezogen wird, der, wenn man dort ankommt, tot ist, ein Schatten der hinter einem auftaucht, Alma wie sie immer wieder kurz erscheint, immer mal wieder Halluzination und verschwommene Wahrnehmung, immer abgewechselt mit Geballer und auch mit PDA-Infos lesen bzw. dem Suchen selbiger. Taugte mir eig. in der Form. Kurz und knackig und man war gut motiviert möglichst alle zu finden. "fail" bei mir.^^
Der Gewaltgrad hat sich imo leicht erhöht (uk-Version): Spritzendes Blut wird dicker dargestellt, ähnlich wie bei Stranglehold, Gliedmassen kullern schon mal abgetrennt vom Körper herum, die Nailgun fixiert Gegner an Wänden, die Schrotflinte trennt Fleisch von Knochen (imo unnötig brutal) und überhaupt wurden mehr Blutlachen und blutige Fußspuren in den Level verteilt.
Die Grafik ist sicherlich nicht übel, aber den Plastikcharakter hat sie beibehalten und das wirkt in Zeiten von Crysis und Cod4 halt etwas blöd. Ansonsten aber tolle Engine: kurze Ladezeiten, "schöne" Gruseleffekte, ganz gute Wassereffekte, tolle Staubwolken und Trümmerflug bei gröberem Wandbeschuss.
Der Ablauf wie man von der Spezialeinheit, mit der man anfangs ausrückt um Genevieve Aristide zu retten, immer mal wieder getrennt und dann wieder zusammen findet, ist manchmal oder eig. meist holprig erklärt, aber das kann man noch verzeihen. Zu echtem Teamplay kommt es halt eher weniger. Sollte man also nicht erwarten nur weil man eben mit einem Team losfährt.

An sich ein Klasse Shooter, ziemlich kurz (8Stunden), aber schön abwechslungsreich, ohne Level die man streichen hätte können, ohne das man mehr Abwechslung verlangen müsste, toller Sound, gute Grafik, schön gruselig, zwar linear aber das stört bei HL ja auch niemanden.
Gefiel mir besser wie Crysis oder CoD4, auch wenn man die Shooter wegen der unterschiedlichen Spielweisen und Hintergrundthemen schwer vergleichen kann. Klare Empfehlung für FEAR-fans.

Da ich die beiden Addons nicht gespielt habe, war das Universum für mich wohl auch weniger abgenutzt. Ich glaube wer die bereits kennt, dürfte mit weniger Vorfreude an Project Origin herangehen, weil er einfach weniger auf neuen Stoff warten musste, und damit ev. weniger Freude beim Spielen haben.
Deren Demos gefielen mir aber überhaupt nicht. Da war imo überhaupt keine gelungene Gruselstimmung vorhanden.


Hinweis falls noch jemand mit der Auflösung seines HD-Schirms Probleme hat. Also eine Meldung von wegen nicht unterstützter Auflösung bekommt.
Bei Steam bei den Startoptionen mit "-safemode" starten und dann eine korrekte Auflösung wählen. Sobald ich autom. konfigurieren starte, springt es bei mir zu irgendwas das mein Monitor nicht darstellen kann.
Außerdem bedeutet die Steammeldung "Server überlastet", während TF2 munter updatet und man deshalb nicht zum Spieleinstieg kommt -> Update (von Fear2) muss noch erfolgen. Parallel ist ja nicht drin...


----------



## Solon25 (1. Juli 2009)

Tjo, Titan Quest: IT dann tatsächlich beendet. Der Boss (Hades) war gegen den ersten vom Hauptspiel (Typhoon) ein Witz der seinesgleichen sucht...

Seit gestern Abend spiel ich endlich *DSA: Drakensang*


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

The Bourne Conspiracy ... wobei ich es bereits durchgespielt habe werd ich mir nochmal einige Archievements anschauen, die ich mir noch holen möchte.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. Juli 2009)

Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria.  

Itemhatz, Leveln bis der Arzt kommt und Oldschool-2D-Gameplay.  
Genialer Soundtrack, klasse Rendervideos - was will das RPG-Herz mehr? 

Edit: Angenehm schwer ist es auch, dank dem komplexem Gameplay, man muss sich "reinarbeiten", für mich ein klarer Pluspunkt - für Einsteiger oder Gelegenheitsspieler vermutlich ein Graus.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (11. Juli 2009)

*Wii*

_No more Heroes:_
Gestern damit fertig geworden, Ich machs kurz: 
generell ist es ein gutes Spiel, der gewollte Retroeffekt bei Anzeigen etc. kommt gut rüber, genauso wie die abgedrehte Spielwelt. Das Kampfsystem gefällt ganz gut, es ist nur etwas zu einfach und abwechslungsarm geworden, Kämpfe sind somit leider nicht mehr als zwei verschiedene Schläge (hoch & niedrig inkl. Combos), Griffe und Blocken. Gerade bei einem Spiel, bei dem der Protagonist (der im übrigen ein klischeehafter Otaku ist) nur mit Laserschwert - "Beam Katana" gennant - unterwegs ist, hätte man viel mehr aus den Konfrontationen herausholen können.
Die Story ist schnell erlkärt: Der Protagonist, Travis Touchdown, ist Assassine und möchte in einer Rangliste ganz nach oben und muss dafür zehn andere Assassinen um die Ecke bringen. 



Spoiler



Dass diese Rangliste nur Fake ist, und dass man nur zum Spielball der  kleinen - Entschuldigung - *** Sylvia geworden ist, erfährt man am Ende des Spiels.


Die GTA-mäßige Spielmechanik - Nebenjobs in einer (ziemlich kleinen) Stadt annehmen, Attentätermissionen und anschließende Eliminierung des nächsten Ranglisten Gegners fällt zu repetitiv aus, auch wenn die Nebenjobs durch eine gewisse Selbstironie bezüglich des Genres bestechen können.

71%

_Mad World:_


> Blut, Blut, Blut!
> Blut muss spritzen meterweit!
> Blut, Blut, Blut!
> Blut muss bedecken des Feindes Kleid!


Es kommt mir so vor, als ob sich SEGA an diesem kleinen Liedchen (aus Walter Moers "Rumo") orientiert hätte. Neben Schwarz und Weiß, die dem Spiel seine zugegeben ziemlich coole Optik verleihen, ist Rot die einzige Farbe, die der Spieler zu Gesicht bekommt - und das nicht zu knapp. Man kann schon verstehen, warum SEGA MadWorld nicht bei der USK vorgelegt hat. 
Jack, Spezialagent mit Kettensägenarmprothese, schnetzelt sich im Auftrag der Regierung durch einen, von einer bekloppten Organisation besetzten, Stadtteil, um die Tochter des Bürgermeisters zu retten. Die besagte Organisation namens "DeathWatch" existiert seit rund 2000 Jahren und hat seit jeher blutige Turniere mit unfreiwilligen "Freiwilligen" abgehalten.
"Benutze das Fass, Luke. Und diesen Reifen. Und diesen Müllcontainer. Und dieses Verkehrsschild. Und diese Stachelwand."
Alles was in der Welt von MadWorld lose herumsteht, kann als Waffe benutzt werden. Gegner in ein brenndenes Fass stecken, Verkehrsschilder durch den Kopf rammen und den schon aus allen Enden blutenden Gegner (für noch mehr Punkte) gegen die Stachelwand schleudern. Man kann schon verstehen, warum SEGA MadWorld nicht bei der USK vorgelegt hat.
Hat man eine gewisse Anzahl von Punkten, erhält man Waffen (Golfschläger zum Teen von Gegners Kopf, Fackeln zum Rösten, Dolche zum Schlitzen), Leben, Gesundheitspunkte. In jedem Abschnitt gibt es auch eine sogenannte "Bloodbath Challenge". Das sind ziemlich brutale Minispiele, bei denen man Extrapunkte abräumen kann. menschliches Dart, Kopfgolf, der Fleischwolf und ähnliches. Man kann schon verstehen, warum SEGA MadWorld nicht bei der USK vorgelegt hat.
Das Gameplay wiederholt sich ständig, macht mir aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen Spaß.   Die Optik tut ihr übriges.

80%



_Demnächst:_
IL2 Sturmovnik 1946


----------



## crackajack (13. Juli 2009)

*Unreal Tournament 3*
Der Vorgänger hatte eine Kampagne eingebaut die imo praktisch unspielbar war, da die Team-KI einfach dämlich ist. UT3 hat ebenso eine Kampagne drin, diesmal sogar mit sowas ähnlichem wie einer Story, die man aber genauso irgendwann einfach nicht mehr spielen kann, da die KI mindestens genauso dämlich agiert wie im Vorgänger. Außer der Grafik hat sich also praktisch nichts verbessert- wahrlich enttäuschend. Man ballert sich also durch die Level, soweit schaffbar, bis man dann in irgendeinem Level so viele Punkte wie 3-4 der 6 Gegenspieler zusammen hat, aber da alle! drei KI-Mitspieler in der eigenen Basis im Leviathan warten, ist eine Knotenpunkteinnahme halt nicht wirklich möglich und damit auch kein pos. Levelabschluss. DM und CTF geht, Warfare aber eher nicht. Pr0Gam0r dürften selbst das schaffen, dann praktisch alleine, aber ein normaler Schwierigkeitsgrad hat eben nicht für Noobs wie mich unschaffbar zu sein!? Zum Glück gibt es in diesem Teil die Möglichkeit die Kampagne im Internet (oder im LAN) zu spielen und zum Glück gibt es gerade noch ausreichend Spieler die einem dabei helfen. Mit der Unterstützung kommt man ohne Probleme bis zum Finale durch...

Ok, das neue Hoverboard ist nett, der Warfaremodus gefällt mir auch, aber das konfuse Leveldesign mit wirren Spawnpunkten ist imo halt doch deutlich schlechter wie bei TF2 mit seinen klaren Fronten. Einsteigerfreundlich ist es eher nicht, online gegeneinander schon gar nicht mit den ganzen Pros die einen umballern. Assault fehlt glaube ich im Vergleich zum Vorgänger und die überladene bunt leuchtende Optik stört eig. beim Ballern. Werde noch ein bisschen im MP herumballern, ev. mich bei anderen bei deren Kampagnendurchlauf revanchieren und gut ist. Für zwischendurch ist es schon ganz lustig. Länger kann ich das aber kaum spielen.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (15. Juli 2009)

Ich spiele seit ca zwei Stunden *Chrome*. Bisher kann ich an diesem Spiel absolut nichts Besonderes erkennen. Ein stinknormaler, um nicht zu sagen langweiliger Sci-Fi-Shooter mit einer auffällig schlechten deutschen Synchronisation. 

Was mich aber gerade richtig in den Wahnsinn treibt ist das Movement. Man bewegt sich wie auf Eis. Es dauert fast eine Sekunde bis die Figur nach dem Drücken der Vorwärts-Taste anfängt zu laufen. Und nach dem Loslassen der selbigen schlittert man locker noch ein paar Meter weit. Egal auf welchem Untergrund. Ich hab ja schon viele Shooter mit einer trägen Steuerung gespielt aber das ist definitiv nicht mehr feierlich. Ein Spielspasskiller sondergleichen. 

Ausserdem ist die Grafik so extrem dunkel, dass ich die Helligkeit im Spiel manuell hochschrauben muss um überhaupt was erkennen zu können. Dadurch wird zwar die Ingamegrafik auf ein normales Niveau gebracht aber die Menügrafik ist dann völlig überblendet. 

Eine derart schlampige Technik ist mir schon lange nicht mehr untergekommen. Sollten das Bugs sein, wäre das zumindest eine Erklärung. Eine Entschuldigung kann es aber nicht sein, vor allem da ich das Spiel vorschriftsgemäß gepatcht habe. Meine Motivation zum Weiterspielen ist auf dem Nullpunkt. 

SSA


----------



## SoSchautsAus (22. Juli 2009)

Nach einer längeren Unterbrechung hab ich nun *GRAW 2* durchgespielt. Wenn man den Vorgänger kennt erlebt man keine Überraschungen. Eine Weiterentwicklung ist nicht zu beobachten. Als müden Abklatsch kann man es zwar nicht abtun aber ein paar Kritikpunkte gibt es schon. 

Es fehlen irgendwie die Höhepunkte. Das Level- und Missionsdesign konnte mich im Vorgänger mehr überzeugen. Diesmal blieb einfach nicht so viel hängen. Die Story um einen Staatsstreich und gestohlene Raketen ist ziemlich einfalls- und substanzlos. Auch deren Präsentation in Form von klischeehaft überspitzten Videoeinspielungen zwischen den Missionen kann nicht überzeugen. Hier hätte ein bisschen Realitätsnähe und Bodenständigkeit sicherlich gut getan. Die bestenfalls durchschnittliche deutsche Synchronisation vernichtet den letzten Rest Glaubwürdigkeit. Leider hatte ich auch einige Abstürze, trotz Patch. 

Abgesehen von diesen Mängeln bekommt man die übliche Ghost Recon-Qualität. Allem voran das eigenständige, anspruchsvolle Spielprinzip. Wer Taktik-Shooter mag kommt fast nicht an GRAW vorbei. Ich empfehle aber auf jeden Fall erst mal den (besseren) ersten Teil zu spielen. 

Schulnote: 2 

SSA


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. Juli 2009)

*Ersteindruck Wii Sports Resort mit Wii Motion Plus*

Der neuste Streich für die weiße Fuchtelkonsole von Nintendo bietet 10 gänzlich neue Minispiele und 2 optimierte Varianten von Titeln, die bereits im ersten Wii Sports enthalten waren (Golf & Bowling) - und zwar zum Preis von etwa 50 Euro. Kernidee dieser Sammlung ist es, die Spielerfahrung mit dem mitgelieferten Zusatzgerät „Motion Plus“ intensiver und glaubwürdiger zu gestalten. Eine absolut perfekte 1:1 Umsetzung aller Bewegungen funktioniert zwar nicht, aber die Steigerung zur normalen Wii-Steuerung ist schon beachtlich. Gar eröffnet das Zusatzgerät gänzlich neue Perspektiven für das Gameplay künftiger Titel. Eins fällt aber direkt auf: Will man die Übungen / Spiele richtig bewältigen, kommt man schneller ins Schwitzen als früher. Auch der optische Faktor spielt eine Rolle: Nie sah es dämlicher aus, Wii-Spiele zu spielen. Aber das Konzept stimmt und es kommt eine Menge Spaß auf. 

Casual-Games werden oftmals als „dumm“ oder „banal“ katalogisiert, dass dies nicht zwangsläufig so sein muss, zeigt Sports Resort. Abhängig vom Minispiel benötigt man viel Gefühl, etwas Einarbeitungszeit und eine ruhige Hand. Zittrige Alkoholiker werden mit der Sammlung eher weniger Spaß haben.

Da man das gesamte Paket schwer bewerten kann, hier eine Übersicht der vorhanden Titel:

- Schwertkampf

In 3 Modi stellt man sich unterschiedlichen Herausforderungen. Im Duell tritt man gegen einen KI-Gegner an, den man mit gezielten Schlägen von einer Plattform fegen muss. Beim „Schnittfest“ muss man so schnell wie möglich ein Objekt (Diamant, Melone, Ei) mit einem vorgeschriebenen Angriff zerhacken bzw. zerteilen. Beim Marathon läuft die Spielfigur ähnlich wie in einem Railshooter von alleine, und der Spieler muss mit passenden Bewegungen Gegnergruppen ausschalten und im richtigen Moment blocken, wenn gepanzerte Opponenten eine Gruppe anführen. Um schnell viel Frust abzulassen ist das wirklich geeignet, und da die Bewegungen hier sehr gut umgesetzt werden (fast 1:1), steckt mehr hinter den Disziplinen, als pures Fuchteln. Je höher das Spielerniveau, desto höher auch die Angriffs- bzw. Blockrate der Gegner.

- Wakeboard

Ziel ist es, Wellen zu erwischen und mit hohen Sprüngen in Kombination mit Drehungen möglichst viele Punkte zu erwirtschaften. Wichtig ist, dass man nach einem Sprung gerade und sauber auf das Wasser aufkommt, da sonst die Mühe vergeblich war. Nette Idee, aber von Motion Plus profitiert dieses Spiel eher weniger.

- Frisbee

Hier sollte man möglichst gefühlvoll spielen. Man wirft einen Frisbee und der kleine Hund muss diesen innerhalb einer Zielzone fangen. Je näher der Landepunkt zur Zielzone, desto höher die Punktzahl. Hier lässt MP die Muskeln spielen. Drall, angewinkelte Würfe und andere Spielereien sind möglich. Erstaunlich ist, dass das Spiel trotz der eigentlich saublöden Idee mit der Steuerung erstaunlich viel Spaß macht.

- Bogenschießen

Eher ein halbherziger Vertreter für MP. Nach den ersten Anläufen wird mir nicht wirklich klar, was für Vorteile die Steuerung bringt. Man sollte eine ruhige Hand haben und die Umweltbedingungen interpolieren (Wind), aber von der neuen Steuerung scheint die Idee nur bedingt zu profitieren. Macht dennoch Spaß, allein schon weil man sich verbessern, und fleißig Punkte sammeln kann.

- Basketball

Man wirft Bälle in den Korb. „Echtes“ Feeling kommt dabei nicht wirklich auf. Wie denn auch, ohne echtes Feedback? Fakt ist: Es funktioniert, und man hat sicherlich mit mehreren Leuten Spaß. Ideales Party-Spiel.

- Tischtennis

Der kleine Bruder von Wii Sports-Tennis funktioniert erstaunlich gut und profitiert von MP. Ein Spiel das man theoretisch bis in die Ewigkeit spielen kann. Bälle anscheiden, Bälle pfeffern, schnelle Angaben oder langsame. Es funktioniert und ist absolut sauber spielbar. Ein Favorit. Anders als bei Wii Sports-Tennis hat man hier tatsächlich das Gefühl, nah am echten Erlebnis zu sein. Gegen einen Freund ist das sicherlich sehr witzig.

- Golf

Noch nicht getestet

- Bowling

Hier ist der Hund scheinbar begraben, bzw. ich erkenne die Unterschiede zur alten Version nicht. Es sieht nur etwas anders aus und spielt sich bis auf die erhöhte Sensibilität auch gleich. 
Möglicherweise ist hier Einarbeitungszeit erforderlich, um die wahren Finessen zu entdecken.

- Jetboot

Wave Race 64 ist zurück - irgendwie jedenfalls. Man muss festhalten, dass das Spiel a) Spaß macht, b) die Wellenanimationen und das Spielgefühl stimmen und c) die Steuerung wirklich intuitiv und „authentisch“ wirkt. Nachteil: Es ist anstrengend. Spielt man wirklich sauber, dann ist man nach 3 Runden erst mal bedient. Ein Muskelkater in bisher unbekannten Regionen zeugt wohl davon, dass Motion Plus hier tatsächlich einen Nähwert gebracht hat.
Amüsant und sehr gut umgesetzt. Ist die „Kondition“ verbessert, kann man damit auch längerfristig Spaß haben.

- Kanufahren

Innerhalb eines Zeitlimits muss man mit typischen Kanubewegungen das Ziel erreichen. Problem: Bisher hat mich immer die blöde Entenfamilie eingeholt, die ebenfalls den Kurs „abschwimmt“. Das Spiel ist wirklich anstrengend und bei einer Raumtemperatur von knapp 30 Grad wohl eher für kühlere Jahreszeiten ausgelegt. Abgesehen vom körperlichen Anspruch funktioniert die Wii-Mote mit MP als Paddel aber sehr gut und intuitiv. Die Entenfamilie kann man aus Rauche aber leider nicht verzehren. Neue Idee: Wii Grill BBQ-Resort.

- Radfahren

Ein weiterer Kandidat der Marke „spielen ist körperliche Arbeit“. Durch das abwechselnde Schwingen von Nunchuck und Mote tritt man in die Pedalen. Je stärker man schwingt, desto schneller fährt man, bzw. bewerkstelligt kurze Sprints. Größtenteils lenkt die Figur automatisch, aber um das Fahrerfeld aufzuholen bzw. enge Kurven sauber und schnell zu meistern, ist das selbstständige Lenken zu empfehlen. Rückenwind, Gegenwind, Erschöpfung und drängelnde Gegner machen das Spiel erstaunlich „tiefgründig“. Nach 2 Rundfahrten war ich bedient. Sich von Platz 30 auf 3 vorzuarbeiten geht richtig in die Arme. Macht aber definitiv mehr Spaß, als sich die Junkies bei der Tour de France zuzumuten.

- Luftsport

Hier verbergen sich 2 verschiedene Spiele. Zum einen fliegt man mit einem Flugzeug die Insel ab, guckt sich Sehenswürdigkeiten an, sammelt Infopunkte und versucht in der Luft zu bleiben. Der Clou bei der Sache: Die Wii-Mote „ist“ das Flugzeug. Wer sich noch erinnert, wie er als kleines Kind mit einem Lego-Flieger in der Hand Ausweichmanöver flog, wird hier direkt heimisch sein. Sehr intuitiv und absolut sauber zu steuern. Wenn man die Idee konsequent verfolgt, dürfte das Flugspiele auf Wii in einem ganz neuen Licht erscheinen lassen. Das zweite Spiel thematisiert einen Fallschirmsprung. Man springt aus einem Flugzeug und navigiert die Figur (Figur = Wii-Mote) zu Kameraden in der Luft, um Formationen zu erstellen, die anschließend fotografiert werden. Richtet man das Gesicht der Figur zur Kamera aus, so bekommt man Bonuspunkte für das Lächeln. Toll steuerbar und spielerisch eine nette Erfrischung. Auch wenn beide Ideen nicht an den Anspruch eines Pilotwings 64 ranreichen.

Fazit: Sport ist hier tatsächlich irgendwo Programm. Man kommt ins Schwitzen und die Spiele sind größtenteils kreativ und intuitiv konzipiert. Eine überaus gelungene Sammlung, der ich bedenkenlos die Schulnote „gut +“ geben kann. Bleibt nur die Hoffnung, dass andere Entwickler das Potential in MP erkennen, und einige der gezeigten Ideen in abendfüllende Spiele integrieren können. Falls nicht, spielt man halt die nächsten 2 Jahre Sports Resort. Für genug Abwechslung (alleine oder mit Freunden) ist definitiv gesorgt.

Regards, eX!


----------



## bumi (10. August 2009)

Ich bin derzeit mit 4 Titeln gleichzeitig beschäftigt, so viel wie selten zuvor (neben denen die noch Brach liegen)

- Memento Mori
Ein sehr schönes, benutzerfreundliches, spannendes und nicht zu schweres Adventure. Die Charaktere wissen zu Gefallen, Hintergründe und Schauplätze ebenso, auch die Vertonung kann sich durchaus sehen lassen. Profis werden sich etwas unterfordert fühlen (auch ich finde es zum Grossteil zu leicht), dafür weiss die Story umso mehr zu fesseln. Kann man sich durchaus ansehen wenn man Adventures mag 

- The Lost Crown
Soeben begonnen habe ich von dem Spiel noch nicht so viel gesehen. Der Visuelle Stil in der anspruchslosen Schwarz/Weiss Optik gefällt mir zumindest sehr und wird nur durch die leider etwas missratenen Animationen gestört. Der Sound ist ebenfalls recht gut gelungen und sorgt für ein stimmiges Spielerlebnis - sofern man die Zeit findet, sich mit einem solch gemächlichen Adventure zu beschäftigen.

- Indizierter Epic-Titel mit Kettensägen
Nachdem ich das Spiel streckenweise schon mit einem Freund auf der Xbox360 gespielt habe, konnte ich es mir nun von einem anderen Kumpel für Windows ausleihen. Meine Befürchtungen vor einer schlechten Portierung haben sich nicht bewahrheitet, gepatcht läuft das Spiel einwandfrei, lässt sich sehr gut steuern und bietet auch einiges für Augen und Ohren. Ein klarer Bombasttitel für mehr oder weniger hirnfreies Ballern. Anlage aufrehen und geniessen!

- Half-Life Episode 2
Nach langer Zeit habe ich nun endlich auch Episode 2 auf meiner Festplatte und bin eigentlich genau so begeistert wie schon beim Hauptspiel und Episode 1. Mit Herrn Freeman durch das Umland von City 17 stapfen und mit der Gravity-Gun explosive Fässer auf Zombies und andere Kreaturen schiessen macht Laune wie eh und je. Dazu eine verbesserte Grafik und gewohnt guter Sound, was will man mehr?


Des weiteren sollt ich längst mal wieder The Witcher und Dead Space weiterspielen, da ich die beiden Titel noch immer nicht durch habe (Dead Space scares the shit out of me!). Weiter stecke ich irgendwo im zweiten Durchgang in Rapture fest, bin nach wie vor mit L4D und Diablo 2 beschäftigt, habe Call of Duty 4 noch nicht ganz beendet, Gothic 3 wartet noch auf seinen Helden und die NOD-Kampagne von Tiberium Wars hab ich auch noch nicht angefangen. Wie man sieht, auf meiner Festplatte tummelt sich so einiges und eigentlich sollt ich mal eines nach dem anderen in Angriff nehmen. Dumm nur, dass ich immer wieder Lust auf irgendwas anderes hab


----------



## Hard-2-Get (10. August 2009)

bumi schrieb:


> Indizierter Epic-Titel mit Kettensägen


Ich fand die Bezeichnung "Zahnräder des Krieges" immer ganz nett.  

Zur Zeit spiel Ich Company of Heroes + Opposing Fronts.
Moderne RTS par excellence, hervorragend inszenierte Zwischensequenzen und auch heute noch eine super Grafik. Besonders hervorzuheben sind die deutschen Sprachsamples in der englischen Sprachausgabe. Ein paar Beispiele:
Panzergrenadier: "Am Arsch lecken! We are sourrrrrrrounded!"
General (Aussprache): "Se sörtiest Eeehbl-Kompanie is aproootsching se Dorf!" (The 30st Able-Company is approaching the Dorf (sic!))

Musste noch nie bei einem Kriegsspiel so lachen.


----------



## ZeRoX-aT (13. August 2009)

hi!

Also ich spiel daweil nur Tf2 u L4d ..

Ich probier mich jetzt an 3 Spielen, und zwar : 

- Divinity 2

- Fallout 3

- Overlord 2

Mal schaun wie diese Spiele so sind 

MfG Manuel


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. August 2009)

Zuletzt gespielt: 

Armed & Dangerous 

und 

Chrome 

Demnächst wollte ich einen Rainbow Six-Triathlon machen. Teil 1 bis 3 nacheinander durchspielen. Leider besitze ich Teil 1 und 2 nur für die PS und Shooter mit Gamepad find ich halt naja. Nachdem ich mich neulich schon über eine Stunde schwarzgeärgert hab lass ich das lieber bleiben. Kaum zu glauben, dass ich die damals tatsächlich beide (durch)gespielt hab. Jetzt werd ich halt nur Raven Shield am PC zocken. Nebenbei zock ich als Ausgleich vielleicht noch Vollgas. Mein erstes Lucas Arts-Adventure. Yay!   

SSA


----------



## crackajack (27. August 2009)

*Dirt2 *DEMO (XBox)
Die Optik ist etwas besser wie beim Vorgänger, wobei außer den Pfützen eig. nichts gravierend neues hinzugekommen zu sein scheint. Motorsound ist immer noch die dezent aufgebohrte Nähmaschine... irgendwie nervig. Das Menü ist mir zu verspielt, man weiß z.T. gar nicht was auswählbar ist, aber OK, den X-Games/Tony-Hawk Event Charakter, oder so, unterstreicht das genauso wie der gut passende Soundtrack. Die Ladezeiten sind richtig toll, wäre gespannt ob das mit DVD auch so ist oder ob die Demo, da installiert, doch etwas besser davonkommt.

Die Bremsen wurden nochmals entschärft. Das was bei der Dirt 1-demo noch aberwitzig war, weil man wenn man nicht aufpasste ja gleich den Rückwärtsgang drin hatte und beim Hauptspiel auch noch ein wenig seltsam war, es waren wohl Formel1-Verzögerungswerte, wirkt imo ziemlich realistisch. Die Geschw. ist stellenweise sehr rasant, also man fährt arg schnell und kann den Verlauf der Strecke dabei kaum erkennen. Die Lenkung scheint auch weniger direkt zu sein, also auf Schotter, eig. ein guter Ansatz, gefühlt hatte ich aber nie richtige Kontrolle über das Fahrzeug. Es schwimmt irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar.   
Das Fahrverhalten bei RBR mag manchmal übertrieben zickig sein (man landet gerne auf dem Dach), aber es ist wohl für mich immer noch das beste, nicht wie auf Schienen, nicht wie auf Eis.

Die beiden vorhandenen Events sind ganz lustig, leider überhaupt kein richtiges Rally-ding (mit Copilot) dabei. Einmal Rundkurs wie von den Buggy- oder Baja-Rennen gewohnt, nur mit den anfangs erwähnten Pfützen, und der zweite Event ist sowas wie ein Verfolgungsrally; man wird nicht nur mit den Zeiten verglichen, sondern die Fahrer starten zeitversetzt und so sieht man etwas direkter wie die anderen fortschreiten. Eig. übliches Rally-gehabe, aber wurde afaik noch nirgends so umgesetzt. Leider fehlt der Kopilot, der hätte bei der Strecke eig. sein müssen. Die ist enorm schmall, nicht wie die Autobahnen von Dirt1, gefiel mir ganz gut, man durfte dennoch ordentlich neben der Strecke rumkurven ohne gleich zurückgesetzt zu werden, das war bei Dirt 1 ja auch ein Unding. Vom Design her machte die Strecke schon was her. Bei Dirt 1 hat mir eig. nur Pikes-Peak richtig gut gefallen. Das sind dann also schon mit der Demo genauso viele gute.^^

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad dürfte entweder wieder auf Colin McRae 4 Niveau gehoben worden sein, oder man muss für die höchste Stufe einfach ein besseres Fahrzeug freischalten, weil schaffbar war die oberste Stufe niemals.

Ich muss sagen wirklich viel habe ich von der Fortsetzung nicht erwartet, aber ich bin nun doch positiv überrascht. Sehr rund wirkender Arcadespass für zwischendurch, leider kein Colin McRae. -> Ken Block: Dirt 2


*Batman: Arkham Asylum* DEMO
An ein Metroid Prime kommt es wohl kaum ran, ist auch nur bedingt vergleichbar. Batman setzt wohl viel mehr auf eine spannende Geschichte, Dialoge und Charaktere. Und genau das lässt einen super in die Welt von Batman und Joker eintauchen. Animation sind sauber, Gadgets suchen dürfte motivieren, Bosskämpfe werden sicher spassig, die Free-Flow-Kämpfe zusammen mit den Schleichmöglichkeiten funktionieren schön->
Vollpreis dürte mir zuviel sein, aber für 20€ wird die Preis-Leistung dann wohl in Ordnung sein.


----------



## bumi (27. August 2009)

*The Whispered World*
Nachdem ich gestern das Spiel ziemlich überrascht aus meinem Briefkasten gefischt hab, liess das erste Anspielen natürlich nicht lange auf sich warten. Und was soll ich sagen? Eine tolle Fantasygeschichte, wunderbar-skurrile Charaktere, solide Vertonung und die wohl mit Abstand schönsten Hintergründe die ich je in einem 2D-Adventure bestaunen durfte. Hier müssen sogar Titel wie Runaway 2 kleinbei geben, die Fülle an Details ist schlicht überwältigend. Die Animationen dürften für meinen Geschmack noch etwas feiner ausgearbeitet sein, aber dieses Manko wird nicht zuletzt durch die kleine Raupe Spot wieder ausgeglichen. Bereits nach den ersten Spielminuten trifft man auf das kleine grüne Tierchen und will ihn am liebsten nie mehr hergeben. Mit seinem Dauergrinsen, den diversen Lauten und den drolligen Animationen schliesst man ihn sofort in sein Herz. Nur schon als ich den kleinen im Gras liegen sah und er kläglich vor sich hin gehustet hat, wollte ich ihn am liebsten knuddeln   
Wenn das Spiel so weitermacht wie in der ersten Stunde, wird *The Book of Unwritten Tales* seinen Anspruch auf den Titel "Adventure des Jahres" nur mit Mühe behaupten können, denn *TWW* macht soweit alles richtig. Nicht zuletzt sind die bisher gezeigten Rätsel über jeden Zweifel erhaben und stellen endlich mal wieder auch Profis vor eine Herausforderung - so muss das sein!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. August 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> *Batman: Arkham Asylum* DEMO
> An ein Metroid Prime kommt es wohl kaum ran, ist auch nur bedingt vergleichbar. Batman setzt wohl viel mehr auf eine spannende Geschichte, Dialoge und Charaktere. Und genau das lässt einen super in die Welt von Batman und Joker eintauchen. Animation sind sauber, Gadgets suchen dürfte motivieren, Bosskämpfe werden sicher spassig, die Free-Flow-Kämpfe zusammen mit den Schleichmöglichkeiten funktionieren schön->
> Vollpreis dürte mir zuviel sein, aber für 20€ wird die Preis-Leistung dann wohl in Ordnung sein.


 Kann ich so unterschreiben. Die Demo war "nais", und einen Kauf zum reduzierten Preis könnte ich durchaus in Betracht ziehen. 

Aktuell fische ich etwas in der angegrauten Retro-Ecke. Auf dem PC mute ich mir aktuell folgende Titel zu:

*Mafia (dt.)*

Da ich schlicht und ergreifend nicht den 3. Installationsdatenträger meiner ungeschnittenen Erstausgabe finden kann, habe ich mir die Greenpepper-Variante für knapp 7 Euro geangelt. Das Spiel ist auf Deutsch und der Tomatensaft fehlt. Spielerisch ist das aber kaum von Relevanz. Die Story kann mich noch immer packen, die Action ist irgendwie auf positive Art "anders" und die lahmen Kisten geben dem Spiel ein gemütliches Feeling. Die deutsche Synchronisation hat mich übrigens sehr positiv überrascht. Das Spiel bekommt von mir noch immer ein "*sehr gut*", da es kaum etwas von seiner Faszination und spielerischen Qualität verloren hat. Auch wenn es optisch mittlerweile arg ergraut wirkt.

*Wolfenstein (dt.)*

Naja. Das Spiel wirkt einfach zu "erzwungen". Die üblichen Nazi-Klischees (bzw. Wolfsklischees ^^) sind ganz "nett", aber spielerisch relevanter erscheint mir dann doch der Vorläufer RtCW. Wolfenstein ist einfach fad, trotz der netten Idee mit dem alternativen Universum. Ein Oldschool-Shooter der einfach zu Oldschool ist. Für mich nur knapp "*ausreichend*". Heute erwarte ich mindestens etwas auf dem Niveau von Bioshock oder CoD4. Für echte Retrofans könnte der Titel aber dennoch interessant sein - alle anderen bleiben bei Quake 4 und Trauern der Qualität nach, die Raven im Laufe der Jahre verloren hat.

*Ein Quantum Trost (Pyramide)*

Ist das erste Mal, dass ich die PC-Version von Bonds aktuellstem Abenteuer spiele. Gerade bei dem Spiel ist es imho erstaunlich, wie wenig man eigentlich von der Maussteuerung profitiert (zuvor an der 360 mit Pad gezockt). Am intuitivsten und genausten erachte ich sogar die Steuerung der Wii-Version. Es ist und bleibt inhaltlich aber ein konfuses Spiel, das zwanghaft die Plots aus CR und QoS verbinden will. Die deutsche Synchro ist solide, die Action trotz Deckungsgameplay eher fad. Ein überdurchschnittliches Lizenzspiel und ein durchschnittlicher Shooter. Irgendwie aber noch "*befriedigend*" - jedenfalls für 10 Euro.

Regards, eX!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (27. August 2009)

eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> *Ein Quantum Trost (Pyramide)*
> 
> Es ist und bleibt inhaltlich aber ein konfuses Spiel, das zwanghaft die Plots aus CR und QoS verbinden will.


Dazu zwei Fragen: 

1. Ist davon abzuraten, das Spiel zu spielen obwohl man noch keinen der beiden Filme gesehen hat? Ich liebäugle nämlich schon mit der Pyramidenversion, bin aber noch jungfräulich was die Filme betrifft. 

2. Ist die deutsche (Pyramiden)Version uncut und/oder multilingual? 

edit @ Wolfenstein: Verkauft sich scheinbar auch schlechter als geplant. Bei Raven wird jedenfalls grad Personal freigestellt -> http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/raven-software-entlasst-mitarbeiter

SSA


----------



## Kaeksch (27. August 2009)

Zock grad aufn DS Castlevania - Portrait of Ruins und das GBA Spiel Sword of Mana.
Spaß pur.


----------



## bumi (27. August 2009)

Kaeksch schrieb:


> Zock grad aufn DS Castlevania - Portrait of Ruins und das GBA Spiel Sword of Mana.
> Spaß pur.


Portrait of Ruins ist sehr cool, Order of Ecclesia kann ich auch empfehlen!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. August 2009)

SoSchautsAus schrieb:


> 1. Ist davon abzuraten, das Spiel zu spielen obwohl man noch keinen der beiden Filme gesehen hat? Ich liebäugle nämlich schon mit der Pyramidenversion, bin aber noch jungfräulich was die Filme betrifft.


Wenn man nur das Spiel spielt, könnte das mitunter ein schlechtes Licht auf die Filme werfen. Im Spiel wird vieles stark verkürzt dargestellt, was in den Filmen wichtig für die Schaffung der Figur Bond war. Im Spiel bleibt er der blöde Schläger, der jegliche menschliche Regung vermissen lässt. Hinzu kommt, dass die gute Handlung aus CR im Spiel recht stark vereinfacht und teils auch verfremdet wurde. Den Film QoS gibt das Spiel leider auch recht konfus und zusammenhangslos wieder. Ich würde erst die Filme angucken, allein schon damit man weiß, worum es in dem Spiel eigentlich geht. Anhand der Zwischensequenzen wird das nämlich kaum ersichtlich. 

*Edit:* Kennt man die Filme, dann machen einige Level allerdings auch richtig Spaß, weil die wirklich nah an der Vorlage sind. Das sind zwar nur Ausnahmen, aber ich musste da schon schmunzeln und ziehe diese Abschnitte auch als Rechtfertigung ran, warum ich das Spiel jetzt auch noch für den PC gekauft habe. Resümee: Ja, wenn man die Filme kennt, kann man das Spiel verstehen bzw. die deutlichen Vor- und Nachteile erkennen.



> 2. Ist die deutsche (Pyramiden)Version uncut und/oder multilingual?


Ungeschnitten ist das Spiel. Bei der Installation kann man zwischen Französisch, Deutsch und Spanisch wählen (wenn ich das jetzt noch richtig im Kopf habe). Die dt. Synchronisation ist durchwachsen. Zwar haben einige Figuren die echten Stimmen aus dem Film, aber so richtig authentisch sprechen die nicht unbedingt.

Multiplayer habe ich nicht getestet, da das nur über diesen Games for Windows live Unsinn läuft. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (27. August 2009)

Gut, dann werd ich mir erst die filmischen Vorlagen zu Gemüte führen. Vielleicht gibts das Spiel derweil auch schon für einen Fünfer. Und die deutsche Synchro nehm ich schweren Herzens in Kauf, solange nichts gecuttet wurde. 

Danke für die Auskünfte.  

SSA


----------



## crackajack (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?-  diesmal wirklich*

*No One Lives Forever 2*
Vergleich ich einfach mal mit meiner Meinung zu Teil 1



crackajack schrieb:


> *No one lives forever* 1
> Die in die Jahre gekommene Optik fand ich erstmal überraschend stimmig. Ok, das Wasser sieht bäh aus, .....
> Sound war aber durchwegs zu luschig.


   Die Grafik wirkte wieder äußerst stimmig und das Wasser sah ganz gut aus!^^ Die Gesichter der Charaktere wussten zu gefallen, die sind richtig toll gelungen.
Weiß nicht mehr wie der Sound von Teil 1 war, vielleicht fand ich ja zu luschig das es eben so einfach zu vergessen ist, aber bei Teil 2 passte es. 60er Geduddel, gute Sprecher, brauchbarer Effektsound.


> Im Gegensatz zu Half Life überzeugte auch die Geschichte bzw. es war
> überhaupt eine da (bei HL sehe ich keine) und die Levels spielten in
> diversen Schauplätzen (Zug, Flugzeug, Seilbahn, Schiff, gesunkenes
> Schiff usw. usf.). Ordentlich Abwechslung, damit logisch einhergehend
> ...


Spannender war imo die Geschichte in Teil 1. Nolf 2 kommt da imo erst am Ende in Fahrt, einfach weil in der Einleitung irgendwie was fällt. Es geht so los, als ob man direkt davor Nolf 1 gespielt haben müsste, oder so. Abwechslungsreich war es aber wieder: Indien, Russland, Aktis, Unterwasserbasis (Bioshock anyone...), Unity-zentrale, unterirdische Feindbasis ('um richtig "evil" zu sein' einfach tolle Dialoge manchmal).
Zu Feuerwaffen, kamen Wurfstern und Katana hinzu. War zwar nervig zu steuern, aber interessant.


> - öfters hängt die Spielfigur, wenn man irgendwo raufgesprungen ist


Bugmäßig gab es diesmal ziemlich oft "back to desktop" samt "MFC-Application blablabla"
Da das meist beim Laden oder nach dem (auto)speichern vorgekommen ist, hält sich der Ärger in Grenzen.
Was mir etwas ungünstig vorkamm waren die Autosaves, die etwas zu selten den Spielstand sicherten. Muss natürlich nicht alle paar Meter sein, aber nach erledigten Quests könnte man ruhig speichern.


> - die Cutscenes sind schon etwas zu lang und sind irgendwie nicht gerade toll inszeniert


Sind gefühlt angenehm kurz geraten und wegen der tollen Gesichter passt die Inszenierung auch.


> - Gadgets sind imo umständlich zu nutzen und die Tutorials...


Die Tutorials hat man sich geschenkt, weil die Gadgets eh selbsterklärend sind und Nutzen tut man sie vollautomatisch kontextsensitiv. Klasse!


> - zu viel schleichen, dass bei Misserfolg doof geahndet wird: einfach ein nerviger Alarmton, der nicht aufhört...


War nun wohl weniger, weil das bisschen schleichen hat nicht gestört nd ich mag schleichen eig. gar nicht.


> Im Prinzip sagt mir die James Bond/60er Jahre-Parodie-atmosphäre nicht
> unbedingt zu; zu bunte Grafik, zu wenig witzig für echte Lacher, zu
> witzig um es richtig spannend zu finden


Wirklich anfreunden kann ich mich weiterhin nicht mit dem Setting und auch nicht mit dem Versuch in einem  Actionspiel komisch sein zu wollen, aber vor allem die Missionen in Russland waren durchaus witzig. Witziger wie viele Adventures, wo es ja viel wichtiger wäre.


> PS
> Die Gegner können Tische umwerfen!!!111elf
> Das wurde doch in FEAR so toll als Neuigkeit gepriesen? Ist hier wie dort gescriptet, aber NOLF hatte es viel früher.


Entweder habe ich es übersehen, oder sie machten es nicht mehr. Ist ja eig. egal, aber außer das es genauso wie bei FEAR die KI eig. überfordert bzw. übermäßig Zeit damit verschwendet wird, war es eig. ganz nett.

Aus irgendeinem Grund kam mir Teil 1 spannender vor. Die Geschichte war besser eingeführt, das Gameplay direkter, geradlinieger, trotz penetranter Tutorials die man anders einbauen hätte können/müssen.
Was aber interessant, aber recht unnötig war, war die Charakterskills aufzuwerten. (nochmal Bioshock!) Dadurch wurde das Spiel aber am Schluss einfacher wie zu Beginn. Andererseits passt das auch irgendwie: Man muss anfangs eher vorsichtig vorgehen, später kann man aber forscher reinpreschen, man ist ja schließlich ein besserer Agent geworden; -> der Spielfluss wird am Ende flotter.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad kam mir stellenweise leicht überzogen vor. Man stirbt einfach recht rasch. Lieber den Gegner auch etwas mehr Gesundheit verpassen und einem länger ballern lassen, dafür aber eben auch selber mehr einstecken können. OK, ich mag "richtige" Shooter eben mehr....
Auch doof war einmal das es drei Wege nach unten gibt, ich einen gehe und bei einer Tür plötzlich: Levelende! Ob ich auf den anderen beiden Wegen damit Geheimdokumente verpasst habe, weiß ich nicht, weil nochmal starte ich den vorherigen Spielstand wegen sowas auch nicht.

Nolf 1 war ja nicht der Verkaufsschlager, wohl einfach weil das Setting nicht jedermanns Sache ist? Warum man Nolf 2 dann auch noch verkompliziert hat leuchtet mir dann aber nicht ein.

*BOUT* - Demo
nettes Spiel, leidet aber wie beinahe alle Adventures an zu starren Lösungswegen der Rätsel. 
Anstatt mich den Hut einfach nehmen zu lassen, muss mir vorher per Dialog gesagt werden das ich einen Hut brauche. Anstatt mich x-mal den Hut betrachten zu lassen, sollte man ihn (nicht) nehmen können und darauf hingewissen werden, was man eben tun soll. Den Dialog der daneben abrufbar ist einfach mit der "Nimm"-Aktion verbinden. Naja, ansonsten wohl ein modernes, toll gezeichnetes Adv. mit übertriebenen Ladezeiten. Der Humor dürfte vor allem passen. Das fehlt mir bei jeder Sam&Max Demo z.B. immer.


----------



## STF (1. September 2009)

eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> crackajack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Batman: Arkham Asylum* DEMO
> ...


Mir hat die Demo auch wirklich gut gefallen. Habe erst die  PC Version (engl.) getestet und dann noch mal die deutsche Demo auf der 360 gespielt. Ich weiß, englisch ist so gut wie immer besser. Aber ich hatte halt Probleme es wirklich zu verstehen und deswegen nochmal auf deutsch gespielt. 
Ich bin jetzt auch kein wirklicher Batman Fan. Trotzdem habe ich einige Filme, Serien gesehen und ein paar Comics gelesen. 
Die letzten beiden Streifen mit Mr. Bale haben mir auch zugesagt. 
Allerdings habe ich all diese Sachen nur in deutscher Sprache konsumiert. 

Und weil mir die Demo so gut gefallen hat & die Kritiken und Tests auch sehr positiv ausgefallen sind, 
hab ich mir die die Vollversion von Arkham Asylum für die 360 gegönnt. 
Obwohl ich ja nur noch sehr selten Vollversionen zum Release kaufe, habe ich hier mal eine Ausnahme gemacht.

Ich kann nur sagen bisher habe ich nichts falsch gemacht. Das Spiel fordert mich. 
Man bekommt neue Bat-Gatgets, womit man Stellen erreichen kann, die vorher nicht möglich waren etc.
Auch die verschiedenen Fight-Combos gefallen mir sehr gut. 
Außerdem wird die Story um Batman und den anderen Charakteren gut erzählt ,ergänzt und verknüpft, z.B. wann und wo welcher Charakter das erste mal in Erscheinung trat. 
Es gibt Bosskämpfe. Gefällt mir.
Was mir gleich aufgefallen ist, die Demo wurde zusammen geschnitten. 
Der Level spielt sich in der Vollversion anders und teilweise in anderer Reihenfolge.
So, mehr will ich erst mal nicht sagen. In den Tests usw. kann man ja auch nochmal einiges nachlesen.

Meine Version ist, wie die meisten XB360 Spiele, multilingual. 
Ich kann mit der deutschen Sprachausgabe sehr gut leben. Ich bin bei sowas auch nicht so pedantisch. 
Und nach Lust und Laune kann man es ja auch nochmal auf englisch spielen.


----------



## Bonkic (8. September 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor (taktik-rpg)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tolles spiel bis jetzt.
bin aber vermutlich noch ziemlich am anfang (charakter level ~ 17).
mal schauen, ob die motivation so hoch bleibt.


----------



## Avenga (8. September 2009)

- fussball manager 09: dazu braucht man wohl nicht viel sagen... vor ein paar tagen gekauft, gleich mit wacker innsbruck gestartet - und mit viel glück in der zweiten saison gegen schalke den uefa cup geholt(natürlich im textmodus^^) - mal schaun, ob der fm anstoss 3 auf dauer ersetzen kann...

-pro evolution soccer 6: nachdem ich jahre meines lebens mit fifa vergeudet habe(möchte ich fast sagen), bin ich vor kurzem auf pro evo umgestiegen - und ziemlich begeistert(mein einziger kritikpunkt: ich bin überzeugt davon, dass die schiedsrichter gegen mich pfeifen!!11elf)

bis vor kurzem hab ich auch noch civ 4: colonization gespielt, aber momentan bin ich mit fussball ausgelastet *g*


----------



## Party4Life (8. September 2009)

- Wolfenstein: 
Heute durchgespielt nach ~ 10 Stunden. Als Fazit bleibt mir zu sagen, dass es ein recht solides Spiel ist. Die Idee mit dem Schleier ist recht nett und erinnert dadurch ein bisschen an Jedi Knight (Zauberkräfte halt). Am Gameplay an sich gibt es nichts zu mäkeln, jedoch könnte die Präsentation der Story ein bisschen besser sein. Beispiel: Es wird aufgedeckt, dass es einen Verräter gibt. Eine Person sagt dann, "dass man bestimmt schon davon gehört habe, dass xxx der Verräter war". 
Hmm, nö, bisher habe ich das noch nicht mitbekommen. Habe ich diesen Story-Abschnitt also verpasst? 
Insgesamt sind mir zwei bis drei solcher "Story-Patzer" untergekommen. Ein bisschen schade ist auch, dass einem die NPCs nicht wirklich ans Herz wachsen. Dabei ist das Potenzial vorhanden und man hätte soviel mehr daraus machen können. Schade, Raven.

- Dead Space: 
Hab ich gestern angefangen. Da ich so Horror-Spiele aber nie lange spielen kann (~ 30 Min.), bin ich noch nicht wirklich weit 
Was mir aber negativ aufgefallen ist:
Bei einer Auflösung von 1024*768 sind man recht wenig vom Bildausschnitt.
Ansonsten ist die Atmospähre aber recht gut und könnte "System Shock" Konkurrenz machen.
Mal schauen, wie es noch wird.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (15. September 2009)

Hab grad keine besonders grosse Lust auf viel Geschreibsel, deshalb heute mal in Kurzform. 


*Rainbow Six - Raven Shield*

Als Kritikpunkte kann ich eigentlich nur die für Taktik-Shooter obligatorisch dahinplätschernde, pseudopolitische Alibi-Story anführen. Die eine oder andere Detailverbesserung wäre auch nicht verkehrt gewesen, zB mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten vor dem Spielstart. Aber das ist natürlich Kritik auf einem sehr hohen Niveau. Insgesamt ein nahezu makelloser Taktik-Shooter der guten, alten Schule. 

Note: 1 


*Vollgas - Full Throttle* 

Story, Charaktere, Witz, Charme - alles so wie es sein soll. Ein paar blöde Rätsel muss ich leider trotzdem bemängeln. Und technisch ist das Spiel natürlich sowieso maßlos veraltet. 

Note: 2 


*Splinter Cell - Double Agent*

Der bisher schwächste Teil der Reihe. Keinerlei Fortschritte im Vergleich zum Vorgänger. Eher im Gegenteil. Das Konzept des Doppelagenten bietet sich zwar an, wurde aber nicht konsequent genug umgesetzt. Technisch auch sehr mangelhaft. Einige Bugs, häufige Abstürze - das volle Programm. Ganz zu schweigen vom inhaltlichen Aspekt. Es fehlen im Vergleich zu den diversen Konsolenversionen ganze Levelabschnitte. Sehr ärgerlich und völlig unverständlich. Abgesehen von den vielen Schwächen aber ein klassisches Splinter Cell, empfehlenswert für Fans der Reihe. 

Note: 2 - 3 

SSA


----------



## crackajack (15. September 2009)

Hat nun zwar einen dritten Anlauf gebraucht, aber nachdem ich es glaube ich vor einem Jahr (oder mehr) begonnen hatte, ist *Bioshock* endlich durch.

Meine Meinung zu Bioshock nach der Hälfte war schon eher gar nicht euphorisch 





> finde ich ... kaum besonders gut


aber dass war dann hinterher ja sogar die bessere Hälfte. Im Prinzip ist es ja ein Spiel in zwei Akten, der zweite ist, gefühlt, flotter zu spielen, aber der erste hatte die bessere Story.
Außerdem ist das Spiel völlig imba. Anfangs auf Medium krepiert man x-mal, bzw. rennt halt x-mal zum BigDaddy und erwacht nach ein paar Schlägen in den Vitachambers, am Ende ballert man kurz auf die Daddys und die kippen um ohne das man selber einen Kratzer abbekommt. Der Schlussgegner ist selbst auf hart keine harte Nuss... dürftig...

Musik und Sprecher sind phänomenal, die Grafik nutzt sich schnell ab (UE3 gefällt mir einfach fast nie), das Gameplay ist eintönig, das Hacken ist schlicht ein Unding, die Spielzeit eig. in Ordnung, für die bessere Wirkung der Geschichte hätte man aber ev. einige Kapitel straffen können bzw. das erste Finale ans Ende setzen.
Sicher kein schlechter Shooter, aber reiht sich bei mir ähnlich wie CoD4 und Crysis nicht bei den Must-Have-Titeln ein.

*Anno 1404/ Anno1701*
Da ich seit Sim City (noch auf SNES) kein Aufbauspiel/ keine Wirtschaftsimulation mehr ernsthaft gespielt habe- mal von kurzem Reinschnuppern bei Black&White, Industriegigant, Anno1602, Völker, Siedler abgesehen- war vorige Woche mal ein "Neueinstieg" ins Genre angesagt.

mal vorab angemerkt: Sup Com spielt sich imo wohl ziemlich ähnlich träge

Zuerst habe ich bei 1404 die Kampagne gespielt, da ich mir eben nicht sicher war ob ich überhaupt länger bei der Sache bleiben würde und dann wenigstens das laut Tests bessere Produkt spielen wollte.
Das was zuerst gefällt ist die hübsche Grafik, die bei den Cutscenes seltsamerweise ruckelt, aber sonst toll anzusehen und geschmeidig läuft. Als zweites gefällt dann die toll komponierte Musik.
Das was mir aber ziemlich früh nicht gefällt, ist das GUI. Imo eine Katastrophe! Das Popupmenü ist ein Segen, wobei man eh rasch auf Tastenkürzel umsteigt, aber das verschachtelte Baumenü ist einfach misslungen, die Infos über die Bedürfnisse der Einwohner ist Klickerei bis zum Erbrechen. Auch eher doof ist die Möglichkeit die Felder der versch. Gebäude selber anzulegen, wobei das mitunter ja nötig ist, weil der CPU-Vorschlag oft Fläche verschenkt. Das ganze artet ja regelrecht in ein Puzzlespiel aus, wo man bevor man das Haus hinsetzt vorrausplant wo die Felder hinkommen und wo der Zugang zum Wegenetz und wo man den Weg fürs nächste Gebäude hinsetzt.... bau, abriss, bau "orgie"  inklusive.... bäh!
Warum man optional nicht einfach alle Waren oder wenigstens die mit geringem Bestand einblenden lässt, wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben. Gerade Baumaterialien sind ja kein echtes Problem, die werden aber angezeigt, anfangs eben gleich Sachen die man nicht mal hat; 0 also. Super.
Das ganze Gameplay ist ja ansonsten eig. ein Kinderspiel. Man spielt ja praktisch nur mit einer etwas langsam reagierenden Waage die immer im Ungleichgewicht ist und man mit Gewichten immer versucht das Ungleichgewicht nicht zu arg werden zu lassen. Ob man da nun 5 Bedürfnissen nachkommen muss oder Hunderten ist dann eig. völlig egal. Das was 1404 aufgefahren ist, war in Ordnung, aber an sich hätte es das Spiel nicht schlechter gemacht wenn es weniger gewesen wäre. Anders ist es ja nicht wirklich im Endlosspiel, nur in der Kampagne fühlt man sich dazu gedrängt möglichst rasch die Ziele zu erreichen und daher viele Gewichte einfach auf die Waage zu werfen ohne das man die Auswirkungen gut beurteilen könnte.
Die Kampgane ist ganz gut, spannend, mit netten Einführungsvideos in eher eigenwilligen, aber gelungenem Stil und passenden Finale. Spielzeit war bei mir rund 24 Stunden, wobei ich spasshalber auch mal 500000 Münzen gehortet habe oder die 1000 Adligen zusammengetrieben. Für Endlosspiel oder die Szenarien fehlt mir nämlich die Motivation und so hatte ich halt wenigstens die beiden Achievements ergattert. Der Rest ist ja irgendwie sehr freaky.
Wegen der imo verkorksten Designsachen wäre das für mich nie und nimmer ein 90er-Titel.
1701:
Die Grafik ist ein Eckchen schlechter, vor allem beim Küstenbereich passt etwas nicht mit dem Texturfilter, oder so, aber dafür sind die Ladezeiten deutlich kürzer und wirklich übel sieht es ja keineswegs aus. Die Musik ist ebenso genial wie beim Nachfolger.
Die Szenarien (bin erst beim 5ten) sind ziemlich zusammenhanglos und das ganze dürfte insgesamt ziemlich kurz und spannungsarm ausfallen, wobei von den Ideen die Aufgabe klarer und weniger im Rudel wie bei 1404 daherkommen. Es spielt sich allein deshalb schon gemütlicher.
Hinzu kommt dann noch dass das Infofenster für das Markthaus sowie die Einwohner wesentlich  kompakter und daher einfach besser ist. Das Baumenü wirkt etwas besser strukturiert, unnötig verschachtelt ist es dennoch. Wenigstens Nahrung wird hier permanent eingeblendet, wobei die Infos hier eh besser vermittelt werden.
Häuser mit zu bewirtschaftenden Feldern werden einfach hingeknallt, macht es einfacher und der Wegfall dieses Puzzleelements erschien mir angenehm. Das Handelsroutenmenü war in dem Punkt besser das man diese Einweg-Plus-Minusmengen nicht angeben musste, sondern einfach Lademengen, ordentliches Drag& Drop wäre aber bei beiden Titeln in diesem Menü zu begrüßen.

Für den Anfänger ist 1701 wohl sowieso eher zu empfehlen- habe ich also genau verkehrt gemacht^^- wobei der Schwierigkeitsgrad bei 1701 sogar höher erschien. Während bei 1404 Geld nie eine Problem war, man aber hektischer werken musste, muss man bei 1701 die Steuerschraube sehr genau im Auge behalten (auch etwas bei dem man permanent mehr Info geben könnte), hat aber dafür eig. alle Zeit der Welt und drückt öfters mal die +-Taste für Zeitbeschleunigung, weil man auf Rohstoffe wartet.

Insgesamt spielt sich 1701 runder, aber spannungsärmer wegen der fehlenden Kampagne, während 1404 komplexer und auch durch die imo ungeschickten Menüs etwas stressiger ist. Ziemlicher Gleichstand für mich.

Fan des Genres werde ich wohl nie, aber mit Civ4 liebäugle ich nun stärker.


----------



## crackajack (5. Oktober 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> Insgesamt spielt sich 1701 runder, aber spannungsärmer wegen der fehlenden Kampagne, während 1404 komplexer und auch durch die imo ungeschickten Menüs etwas stressiger ist. Ziemlicher Gleichstand für mich.


   Hab nun die letzten 5 Szenarien von 1701 gespielt, 1404 kann sich bei mir nun doch etwas durchsetzen. Es ist fummeliger, aber hat dann doch weniger Mängel.
 Das Kämpfen, was imo in dem Spiel grundsätzlich deplatziert ist, kam nun nämlich erst dran und das nervt im älteren Spiel mehr als im aktuellen. Außerdem spielt man zusehends mit dem Finger auf Plus (für Zeitbeschleunigung), weil man einfach nichts zu tun hat außer warten und das angesprochene Geldproblem  wurde immer ärger. Es ist ja schon schwierig überhaupt die konstanten Ein- Ausgaben positiv zu haben, samt den sofort verrechneten Bauvorhaben kommt man imo gezwungenermaßen nahe Null. Mir ein Rätsel wie man es ohne den autom. gewährten Krediten/Almosen schaffen soll. Bei 1404 wird es nur in der Verteidigungsmission knapp, ansonsten kann man doch recht gut haushalten.
 Beide Spiele sehe ich eher im unteren 80er ev. sogar 70er Bereich. Das Spielprinzip der Serie ist grandios und süchtigmachend, aber 90er, was imo keine gravierenden, nervenden Mängel aufweisen darf, ist das niemals. Dafür ist einfach noch viel zu viel Luft nach oben.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. Oktober 2009)

Arkham Asylum. 

 Da ich mich im Batman-Universum kein bisschen auskenne, aber schon immer mal mehr über den dunklen Ritter wissen wollte, sind die Hintergrund-Infos echtes Gold wert. Ich verliere mich zu gerne in den kurzen Erläuterungen zu Feind und Freund.
  Das Gameplay ist solide, nicht's weltbewegendes, aber macht durchaus Spass.
 Sound ist hervorragend gelungen, die Sprecher sind auch gut, zumindest in der deutschen Version.
 Hohe grafische Ansprüche hege ich nicht, bin einfach nur froh, dass es auf meinem betagten Läppi ohne Framerate-Einbrüche läuft (der getesteten Demo sei Dank).
 Zurzeit habe ich auch grade mal 3-4 Stunden gezockt.

 Fazit: Ich werde bisher gut unterhalten.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl *

 so hab die tage endlich mal stalker durchgespielt (nachdem es ca. 2 jahre hier rumgegammelt hat, wegen beinahe unspielbarkeit bei release).
 und was soll ich sagen; wirklich ein ganz herrvoragendes spiel mit -immer noch- toller grafik (hab allerdings die grafik ein wenig aufge`mods`t, originalzustand kenn ich teilweise also gar nicht)!

 diesen dreckigen, realistischen stil, das haben die leuts aus dem ostblock einfach drauf - hat mir sehr gut gefallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 nur von zeit zu zeit, wusste ich nicht was zu tun ist - was aber wohl eher an meiner faulheit lag, wirklich alle texte aufmerksam zu lesen.
 und -aber das wird auch an mir liegen- es kam mir doch hin und wieder ziemlich schwer vor, muss ich zugeben. 

 insgesamt aber ein absoluter top- shooter!

 (das wäre übrigens mal wirklich was, wo man ein mmo(rpg) draus machen könnte und dürfte)


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (17. Oktober 2009)

Momentan alles Kreuz und Quer: 
*Syberia 2*
  Immer wieder ein gern gesehenes Point and Click Adventure, da es eine wunderbare Geschichte weitererzählt und durch stimmige Atmosphäre sowie auch Rätsel mich schon lange überzeugt hat. Wer dieses Genre mag sollte das Spiel, sowie seinen Vorgänger unbedingt ausprobieren. 

*Spell Force2*
  Ein altbewährtes Spiel, dass, je länger man es spielt, an Komplexität und Interesse dazu gewinnt. Für mich immer wieder ein Teil, der zum erneuten Spielen einlädt. Die Story ist top, die Grafik kommt keinesfalls Altbackend daher, und die Charaktere und Monster sind allesamt eine Klasse für sich.

*Die Kunst des Mordens: Geheimakte FBI*
  Von der Story hat es mir in einigen Punkten gut gefallen, ansonsten eher magere Kost. Die Rätsel waren mitunter sehr anspruchsvoll aber, abzüglich der fehlenden Atmosphäre,die mich partout nicht packen wollte, war das Spiel eher durchschnittliches Niveau des Genre. Auch die Auflösung der ganzen Story war schwach.

  kleinEdit:
  Zwischendurch spiele ich noch die alt bewehrten PoP Teile, wobei ich Warrior Within neu entdeckt hab.


----------



## Kaeksch (17. Oktober 2009)

Risen weils einfach nur Spaß macht.
 Nebenbei noch auf meinem DS Chrono Trigger. Super geiles Japano Rollenspiel von Square Enix.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt Arkham Asylum durch und bin begeistert - das Spiel hat mich so gut bei Laune gehalten, dass ich sogar Riddler's Aufgaben alle gemacht habe.  
 Bei GTA: San Andreas habe ich diese Sammelaufgaben gemieden wie die Pest, da es einfach in meinen Augen unmöglich ist ohne jeden Anhaltspunkt  nach irgendwelchen Grafittis zu suchen, die zum Teil sehr gut versteckt sind. Das hat der neueste Batman sehr viel cleverer gelöst, denn auf der Karte befinden sich Fragezeichen, die in einem bestimmen Gebiet kreisen, so hat man doch eher die Motivation solche Sammelaufgaben durchzuziehen - ach ja, Erfahrungspunkte bekommt man für das Lösen dieser Rätsel obendrein. 

 Das Leveldesign ist meines Erachtens einsame Spitze, da hat man sich echt Mühe gegeben. Kein Raum gleicht dem anderen, durch die vielen versteckten Rätsel, die es zu Lösen gilt, bekommt fast jeder Raum seinen indivduellen Touch. Generische, immer gleich aussehende langweilige Räume sucht man vergebens. 

 Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist angenehm, nicht zu schwer, nicht zu leicht, wobei ich recht froh bin, öfters mal "gestorben" zu sein, Jokers Sprüche (sowie einige anderer Antagonisten  ) "trösten" dich, weiter zu machen - nicht entgehen lassen. 

 Die abwechslungsreichen Bosskämpfe sind auch eine Erwähnung wert, du wirst eigentlich immer gutgehend gefordert, wobei gegen Ende doch etwas übertrieben wurde - sagen mir zumindest meine Casual-Games gewohnten Pfoten.  

 Die Story ist schon genial inszeniert, jede Menge Gespräche sind vertont, du bekommt den Trash-Talk von Jokers Schergen mit, 



Spoiler



Scarecrows Auftritte sind der Oberhammer 


, ich finde aber, man sollte schon eine gewisse Affinität dem Superhelden-Genre gegenüber mitbringen, weil vermutlich ansonsten die richtige Atmosphäre nicht aufkommen will, wenn man so gar nichts mit Batman anfangen kann ^^.

 Den Herausforderungs-Modus hab ich noch gar nicht angefangen, es gibt also noch was zu tun.


----------



## oceano (22. Oktober 2009)

Hab soeben *Uncharted2* durchgespielt. Es ist plattform- und generationenübergreifend das technisch und handwerklich beste Spiel, das ich in meiner langen Zockerkarriere jemals gespielt habe. Es gibt viele Games, die ihre grossen Wow-Momente haben, U2 hat dagegen nur ein einzigen - er beginnt am Anfang und endet mit dem Abspann. Ich habe gesucht, ich habe wirklich verzweifelt gesucht und nach irgendeiner Ecke, nach irgendeiner verwaschenen Textur, einer ungünstigen Kameraeinstellung oder sonst irgendeiner Nachlässigkeit Ausschau gehalten, nach oben nach unten, nach links, rechts, in den Abgrund, an die Decke, überall hingeschaut, aber es gibt einfach keinen einzigen Zentimeter in diesem Spiel, der nicht perfekt durchgestylt wäre. Gameplaymässig ist es abwechslungsreich und gehobener Standard im Genre, mit sehr guten und fordernden Kampfsequenzen und einigen etwas zu leicht geratenen Kletter- und Rätseleinlagen. Wechselndes Tempo mit atemlosen Achterbahnfahrten auf der einen Seite und wunderschönen oder ehrfurchtgebietenden ruhigen Momenten. Es gibt keine Ladezeiten im Spiel und der Wechsel von normalem Gameplay und gescripteten Ereignissen gehen unmerklich ineinander über. Die Story könnte quasi aus einem Indiana Jones Film stammen und die Charaktere haben für eine solch Art Spiel eine ungewöhnlich hohe Persönlichkeit, allen voran der Hauptcharakter. Sollte irgendeine Kunstfigur mal zum offziellen Nachfolger Indys ernannt werden, sie könnte nur Nathan Drake heissen....   
 und es wäre streitbar für wen der beiden es die grössere Ehre wäre^^


----------



## crackajack (22. Oktober 2009)

oceano schrieb:


> und es wäre streitbar für wen der beiden es die grössere Ehre wäre^^


   Nun hast du das schöne Loblied verhunzt. Der Ruf von Indy ist doch bei einigen seit dem vierten Teil angeknackst.

*Air Conflicts*
    Die Grafik geht mit zugekniffenen Augen noch in Ordnung, die leicht beschwingte Musik im Menü dieses  WK-Fliegerspiels wäre in einem ironischem Spionageadventure ev. besser aufgehoben, die Soundeffekte sind eher dürftig, die Missionen völlig monoton, aber was das Schlimmste ist: es lässt sich entweder gar nicht, beschissen oder ganz beschissen steuern.
   Joystick kann ich zwar einstellen, aber da man die Knöpfe nicht konfigurieren kann (vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach zu blöd das Untermenü zu finden) bringt das nichts, da ohne etwas einzustellen kein einziger Knopf oder der Stick und Schubregeler eine Funktion hat. Mit XBox-Pad ginge zumindest steuern, schießen (ein Knopf), Bomben abwerfen (gleich dreifach belegt, bracuht man ja öfter wie MG-feuer) und auch die Kamerabewegungen, dafür fehlt die Schubregelung und das Fahrwerk. Bleibt noch Maus/Tastatur mit dem man es so irgendwie spielen kann und alles beisammen hätte, aber bei den langweiligen Missionen: Flugzeuge abballern, Panzer bebomben, Flugzeuge abballern, patroullieren bis feindl. Flugzeuge zum Abballern kommen ...da kommt keine Freude auf. Erfolge werden ins Soldbuch eingetragen, man bekommt Ersatzflugzeuge (sollte man den letzten Flieger zerstören, ist komplett Ende: Neustart angesagt!) und steigt im Rang auf.

    Ich habe ja keine tolle Flugsim erwartet, aber so annähernd HAWX -Arcadespass hätte es doch sein dürfen? Ich fand es grausam anödent. Nunja, eine halbe Stunde habe ich damit vergeudet, lässt sich verschmerzen.

    Danke pcaction für diesen Gewinnspielpreis.

    Die amazon-Bewertungen finde ich ja erstaunlich. Das hat wirklich ein paar Leuten getaugt.

   Edit: Zeilenumbrüche entfernt die von der Forensoftware eingefügt wurden...


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2009)

*Tropico 3*

 Nach dem durchaus zähen Einstieg, bedingt durch die langweilige erste Mission und durch Tutorial und Handbuch nur sehr ungenügend erläuterte Zusammenhänge, ein wirklich faszinierendes Spiel.

 Die Grafik macht meiner Ansicht nach ordentlich was her, auch wenn sie nicht ganz die Genrespitze erreicht. Das ist allerdings eher technisch zu verstehen, denn vom Design her finde ich Gebäude, Insel und Umgebung wirklich sehr gelungen (Bis auf das dämliche, weil unrealistische Parkhaus!!!)

 Da man zu beginn in der Regel fast nichts hat, jede Fraktion der Insel (Militär, Nationalisten, Religiöse, Umweltschützer etc.) aber zahlreiche Wünsche äußert und auch noch geld in die Kasse kommen muss fordert mich das Spiel auch durchaus.
 Den Ausgleich zwischen den Wünschen (und Ängsten) der Fraktionen zu erreichen ist eine ständige Abwägung von Entscheidungen (Ich brauche Arbeitskräfte um die Wirtschaft in gang zu bringen, aber Einwanderung verärgert die Nationalisten, starkes Militär erfreut die entsprechende Militärfraktion, verärgert aber die freiheitlich gesonnen Intellektuellen.)

 So hat man eigentlich immer gut zu tun und erfreut sich nebenbei am sensationellen Soundtrack und dem witzigen radio.

 Tropico 3?


----------



## crackajack (27. Oktober 2009)

*wii sports resort*
 Motion plus verbessert die Erkennung beträchtlich, also endlich das was von Anfang an inkludiert hätte sein müssen. Weniger toll ist dann aber das man immer wieder kalibrieren muss/soll, da es sonst ungenau/schwammig wird. Die Spielchen sind nun auch variantenreicher als noch beim Beipackspiel der Konsole: wii Sports. Das hätte ruhig auch schon von Anfang an so sein können, auch wenn sports mit seinen Sportarten sicherlich den einen oder anderen schon lange bis "ewig" beschäftigen konnte. Radfahren und Kanu ist etwas anstrengend, kaum für wiederholtes Spielen zu gebrauchen, der Rest macht auf dauer daher mehr Spass und funktioniert nun auch so wie ich es schon beim Vorgänger erwartet hätte.
 Tolles Spielchen, aber eig. hätte es Nintendo gratis hergeben müssen!

*Super Luigi Galaxy* 
 Super Mario Galaxy habe ich schon länger durch und um die Wartezeit auf SMG2 zu überbrücken kommt nun hin und wieder ein zweiter Durchgang mit höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad dran. Man spielt nämlich Luigi und der schwimmt/rutscht etwas beim gehen. Während SMG wohl durchgehend etwas leicht daherkam, nur bei rund 5 zu sammelten Sternen ziemlich knifflig war, erhöht sich durch dieses absichtlich unpräzise Steuerungsverhalten die Anforderung und ich denke die schweren Missionen am Ende werde ich so kaum packen. 100 Sterne sollten aber drin sein, bis SMG2 kommt.


----------



## Sukultan (30. Oktober 2009)

*C&C 3*

 Habe mich nach einer mehrmonatigen Sommer-Spielepause wieder durch Kanes Welt gearbeitet. Viele Missionen sind anfangs ganz schön stressig, weil ziemlich schnell Gegnermassen auf einen einstürmen, aber die unterschiedlichen Fraktionen machen das Spiel trotzdem interessant. Ich bin aber froh, daß ich jetzt durch bin.


*Burnout Paradise - The Ultimate Box*

 Sehr spassiges, realitätsfreies Rennspiel mit Autos und Motorrädern quer durch eine Stadt (also keine geschlossenen Rennstrecken). Am besten sind natürlich die Zeitlupencrashs!




 ...ansonsten werde ich mir heute die PC Games holen und das Spellforce 2-AddOn spielen! Spellforce 2 ist eines meiner Lieblingsspiele.


----------



## crackajack (24. November 2009)

*Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth*
 Vom Gruselfaktor einfallsreicher wie Fear, mindestens weniger "glatt" oder "routiniert" runtergespult.
 Die Schauplätze waren ganz gut abwechslungsreich, wobei von anfänglichen Pseudo-Open Wolrd schnell linearere Wege eingeschlagen werden.
 Das Gameplay und Leveldesign ist gnädig gesagt holprig, wobei ich Kimme-Korn-Zielen und Schleichpassagen gelungen empfand.
 Technisch für das VÖ-Datum hoffnungslos veraltet.
 Der Plotstopperbug bei mir zog das Erlebnis dann natürlich, gerade weil es vor dem allerletzten Abschnitt war, auch ordentlich runter. Mit ein paar Monaten zusätzlicher Entwicklungszeit hätte da was ganz
 großes rauskommen können. Fraglich aber ob der Aufwand mehr Käufer
 angezogen hätte.

 Kurioserweise find' ich's dann aber doch insgesamt gelungen, da es einfach was anderes war. Wer sowas sucht, der dürfte über den einen oder anderen Mangel hinwegsehen könne.


 außerdem noch PS3-Demos bzw. Condemned2


----------



## bumi (24. November 2009)

Ich hab grad eben CoD6 beendet und muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich selten einen solchen Humbug gespielt habe.
 - Falls das Spiel eine Story besitzt, hab ich sie nicht wirklich mitgekriegt weil mir selbst die "Dialoge" während der Ladebildschirme zu dümmlich waren.
 - Die Grafik ist bei weitem nicht so gut wie sie von vielen befunden wird - einige Texturen sind aus der Nähe einfach traurig anzusehen, was vor allem auffällt, wenn man sich mal hinter einer Mauer oder ähnlichem in Deckung begibt.
 - Das Spiel bietet einfach null Anspruch. Die einzige Schwierigkeit besteht darin, die Gegner auszumachen/zu treffen und dabei den hunderten von Granaten auszuweichen. In den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden sinds dann halt 200 Gegner und 200 Granaten.
 - Die geschätzten 43 Near-Death-Sequenzen gingen mir bereits beim dritten mal ziemlich auf die Eier, da man sowieso weiss, dass der Charakter überleben wird - schliesslich ist man ja ein Held der vor Patriotismus nur so strotzt, so einen lässt man nicht sterben.

 Letztendlich lässt sich sagen: ja, die Musik ist super. Ja, das Spiel ist mit all seinen Scripts sehr gut gemacht und bietet solide Action. Aber leider kein Bisschen mehr. Selbst das von vielen als inhaltsleer bemängelte Half-Life 2 bot mehr Tiefe als dieses Machwerk und nicht zuletzt auch mehr Abwechslung. Zu einem Spiel gehört nicht nur, ständig von einem checkpoint zum nächsten gehetzt zu werden, sondern es sollte auch mal ruhige, etwas andere Passagen geben. Natürlich, letztendlich ist es CoD und die Serie ist dafür bekannt nichts anderes zu bieten. Aber sogar World at War war einiges schwieriger/anspruchsvoller und aufgrund des geschichtlichen Hintergrunds sogar interessant. Dies alles habe ich in MW2 schmerzlich vermisst. Letzten Endes habe ich mich völlig emotionslos durch die einzelnen Missionen geschossen und wollte es einfach nur hinter mich bringen, um bei der Endseqzenz mit einem lauten "was für ein Scheiss!" mein Gesicht in den Händen zu vergraben.

 Um nochmals zum Vergleich mit HL2 zurückzukommen: damals waren die 93% übertrieben, ja. Aber daran gemessen ist es bei MW2 noch einiges übertriebener. Von mir kriegt das Spiel kaum mehr als 75% und ich bleibe bei meinem Schlussfazit: Humbug.


----------



## svd (24. November 2009)

Hmja, stecke bei "Dead Space" noch immer im ersten "Death Room" (der mit dem ersten Nachwachsmonster).
 Noch keine Motivation, weiterzumachen.

 Aber ich habe angefangen, "Baphomets Fluch 1" zu spielen. Auf dem Gameboy Micro. Hehe.
 Die Portierung auf den Winzling ist erstaunlich gut gelungen. Es sieht richtig niedlich aus.
 Und ist unheimlich praktisch, um vor dem Schlafen gehen nochmal ein oder zwei Rätsel zu lösen.

 Ich hab völlig vergessen, wie witzig die Dialoge eigentlich sind.

 George: (Zum Verstecken einer alten Schriftrolle.) "Ich könnte es aufrollen und in meinen Hosen verstauen..."
 Lady Piermont: "Nein, nein - das geht nun wirklich nicht. Sie würden viel zuviel Aufmerksamkeit erregen."

 Und wenn ich nicht auch vergessen hätte, dass es durchaus einen "Game Over" Screen gibt, hätt ich
 mal öfter gespeichert. *grummel*

 Keine Ahnung, warum ich zur Zeit öfter alte Kamellen rauskrame (Drakan, Diablo 2 MP, Alice, TIE Fighter), 
 anstatt mal eines der neuen und aufregenden Spiele auszuprobieren oder weiterzuspielen.


----------



## bumi (24. November 2009)

svd schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, warum ich zur Zeit öfter alte Kamellen rauskrame (Drakan, Diablo 2 MP, Alice, TIE Fighter),
> anstatt mal eines der neuen und aufregenden Spiele auszuprobieren oder weiterzuspielen.


 Weil diese Klassiker einfach super sind - und das erwähnte Baphomets Fluch sowieso    Ich hab da kürzlich das "neue" Abenteuer für den Nintendo DS durchgespielt und war noch immer so begeistert wie früher. Schade war nur das Fehlen der Sprachausgabe


----------



## crackajack (2. Dezember 2009)

Condemned2: Bloodshot (click)
 Gelungene Fortsetzung.


----------



## Solon25 (2. Dezember 2009)

TES-Oblivion (fette Grafik  )
 und
 WoW


----------



## bumi (3. Dezember 2009)

Solon25 schrieb:


> TES-Oblivion (fette Grafik  )


 Ich weiss ned, bei mir hat die Grafik von Oblivion nie einen solche "wow-Effekt" ausgelöst, Figuren und manche Objekte (z.B. Schwerter) mögen toll aussehen, aber die Texturen waren ja v.a. in der Entfernung mehr als schrecklich    Aber mit genügend Texturmods gebe ich dem Spiel vielleicht doch mal wieder eine Chance - auch wenn ich die mitlevelnden Gegner noch immer verabscheue   

 Ich spiel derzeit nebst Left 4 Dead 2 (was ich wirklich gelungen find) und Dead Space (immer noch ned durch) sowie The Witcher (same here) das sensationelle Dragon Age Origins. Die Boden- und Gebäudetexturen könnten teilweise schon ein wenig besser sein, allerdings wird dies durch superbe Charaktere und eine sehr gelungene Architektur wieder wettgemacht. Die Steuerung ist eingängig, die Geschichte interessant genug, die Charaktere alle sehr eigen und die Skills spassig. Es gibt massig zu entdecken und hunderte Quests usw. und so fort.
 Ich habe mit meinem clanlosen Level 6 Zwerg (Krieger) nun grade einmal Lothering hinter mich gebracht und nach knapp 7,5 Spielstunden erst mikrige 8% des Spiels gesehen. So gefällt mir das!
 Komischerweise hat mich Baldurs Gate nie derart gepackt, aber Dragon Age ist ein echtes Highlight


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. Dezember 2009)

bumi schrieb:


> Komischerweise hat mich Baldurs Gate nie derart gepackt, aber Dragon Age ist ein echtes Highlight


 Baldur's Gate bringe auch mehr mit viel Lesestoff in Verbindung. Bei Dragon Age lässt man sich meines Erachtens cineastisch (Sprachausgabe, viele Zwischensequenzen) verwöhnen, obwohl die ganzen Kodexeinträge auch ziemlich viel Zeit verblasen, wenn man sie denn liesst ^^.

 Zocke Dragon Age und als Abwechslung Tiger Woods PGA Tour 08.
 Das 17. Loch (Par 3) auf dem TPC Sawgrass ist ein absoluter Killer. 
 Die Maussteuerung ist toll gelungen, im Vergleich zum ollen Gamepad.


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2009)

momentan spiele ich "Assassin's Creed II" sowie "Uncharted 2" auf der PS3. beide neigen sich dem ende zu.
  danach habe ich noch "Whispered World" , "Ghost Pirates of Vooju Island" und "Treasure Island" (älter) auf lager und nächsten dienstag sollte die letzte "Tales Of Monkey Island" episode erscheinen. "Runaway 3" muss ich auch noch kaufen.
  hmja, eigentlich bin ich gut versorgt.


----------



## svd (19. Dezember 2009)

Bei 30€ für die "Crysis Maximum Edition", für mich also jeweils 15€ für "Crysis" und "Warhead", konnte ich dieses Mal nicht daran vorbeigehen. (Jeder Spieler sollte zumindest einen Titel besitzen, an dem sich diverse Hardwareupgrades auf ihre Effektivität testen lassen können.)

  Innerlich hatte ich mich schon auf das Schlimmste vorbereitet... nun, ich darf dem Team um die Yerli Brüder gratulieren. Abermals haben sie es geschafft, eine sehr gute und effiziente 3D Engine (weiter) zu entwickeln.

  Als hardwarefressendes Ungetüm verschrien, reicht ein Einsteigersystem (2,6Ghz Doppelkernprozessor, 2GB RAM, GPU in der Leistungsklasse einer HD3850, ca. 9.000 3DMarks 06) völlig aus, um das Spiel in der Auflösung von 1280x1024 in der Qualitätsstufe "Hoch" mit ziemlich konstanten 30fps darzustellen. Und es sieht dabei ziemlich gut aus.
  Glückliche Besitzer potenterer Systeme können natürlich mehr "Augensüßkram" einstellen, werden aber wohl eher schneller durch die native Auflösung ihrer großen Monitore gebremst.

  Zu bemängeln gibts bisher wenig, hab ja erst begonnen, die Spielzeit scheint recht angemessen zu werden.
  Das liegt aber an den fehlenden Talenten "Kartenlesen" und "Orientierung in freiem Gelände".   
  Die KI ist jedoch nicht viel schlauer. Gleich in der ersten Mission schleicht ein Waffenbruder, alarmiert durch beunruhigende Geräusche, durchs Gemüse.
  Dabei hat er die Funzel seines Sturmgewehrs an. Hallo? Geschieht dir ganz recht, dass du den Löffel abgibst, Aztec.   

  Schade ist, dass weltweit im Prinzip nur die Version "Kinderkrise" erhältlich ist. 
  Da es aber eine Entscheidung der Entwickler zu sein scheint, die "Puppen nicht tanzen zu lassen", kann ich mich damit abfinden, von einer Modifikation der Programmdateien abzusehen.
  "Crysis" also im Zustand "Der Weg es ist gemeint zu sein gespielt" zu belassen.
  Wären diese Physikspielereien auf Drängen einer Behöre oder anderen Institution entfernt worden, wäre es für mich ein Vergnügen, und eine Pflicht, gewesen, den Urzustand der Software wiederherzustellen, mit
  "blood coming out... zzzzzt... in slow-motion", Pipapo, Gummiboot und so.


----------



## REAL-XD (6. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ich es Anfang Januar 2009 zum ersten Mal angetestet und dann wieder bei Seite gelegt hatte, habe ich während der Feiertage wieder den Einstieg in "AGE OF CONAN" gefunden.
 Es macht mir unglaublichen Spass, als Barbarian die Welt des Spiels zu bereisen, Köpfe von ihren Körpern zu trennen, die Grafik zu bewundern, der Musik zu lauschen und neben bei im Level aufzusteigen.
 So sehr es anfangs fehlerhaft gewesen sein mag, mittlerweile hat es sich IMO zu einem atmosphärischen (PVE)-Titel entwickelt, der sich flüssig spielen lässt (Spielfluss, nicht Hardwareanforderungen) und Server in welchen (zumindest auf der Mehrzahl der Server) eine recht angenehme Community den Ton angibt. Selbst RP wird betrieben.

 Nachdem ich nach ca. 1 1/2 Jahren WOW an den Nagel gehängt (alle Chars gelöscht) hatte, habe ich, spielemäßig eine tolle neue Heimat gefunden.

 Wenn ich doch mal was anderes brauche, dann wird C&C: Red Alert 3, Torchlight oder Resident Evil 5 gespielt.


----------



## alceleniel (6. Januar 2010)

Ich sollte mich mal auf ein Spiel konzentrieren, aber das klappt irgendwie selten. Nachdem ich jetzt Dragon Age durch habe bin ich an Torchlight dran, bißchen Sims 3 nebenbei und auf der Xbox 360 Rock Band... im DSi liegt seit Weihnachten Puzzle Kindgoms für unterwegs - oder Bett.


----------



## anjuna80 (5. Mai 2010)

Indiana Jones IV


----------



## Bonkic (5. Mai 2010)

oops hier gehts ja um spiele.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Mai 2010)

Ab morgen Geheimakte Tunguska (ich hab mal wieder Lust auf ein spannendes Adventure) ... zuletzt habe ich Crysis und Crysis Warhead durchgespielt ... war allerdings ein recht kurzes Vergnügen.


----------



## Muckimann (6. Mai 2010)

hab mir vor kurzem die fallout box geholt. sie enthält teil 1,2 und 
brotherhood of steel
nach fallout 3 hab ich wieder richtig bock auf 
dieses postapokalyptische szenario und deswegen kämpf ich mich grade 
durch teil 1
danach kommt natürlich teil 2 und bof wird sich wohl auf
 ungewisse zeit verschoben, da anscheinend der schlchteste teil der 
serie

@ crackjack (und die andren dies gezockt haben): wie is denn condemned2??

fand den ersten teil ja dermaßen gut atmosphärisch gestaltet. annähernd perfektes horrorszenario. darum würde mich auch der nachfolger interessieren...
hätte gern n paar erfahrungsberichte



mfg

edit: schade, seh grad condemned 2 gibts nur für 360 und ps3. damit hat sichs wohl erledigt


----------



## LarryLaffer (7. Mai 2010)

gerade mal wieder Anstoss 3 ausgegraben


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Mai 2010)

Im Moment spiele ich Zwo Welts ... ähm ... *Two Worlds*. Macht schon Spaß, aber irgendwie fühlt sich das Spiel sehr ... unausgeglichen an. Zu Anfang sind die meisten Gegner zu stark, nach ein paar Stunden aber kriegt man selbst die stärksten Viecher mit ein paar Schlägen platt. Mir gefällt es besser, wenn man zusammen mit dem Verlauf der Story stärker wird, damit man man auch später noch immer wieder Neues entdeckt. Die meisten Quests an sich sind ganz gut gemacht, aber irgendwie sind sie teilweise nicht so richtig in die Welt eingebunden. Das Ganze ist quasi ein Diablo mit Gothic Elementen. Passt nicht zusammen, macht aber dennoch irgendwie Spaß.


----------



## anjuna80 (11. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele jetzt 5 Stunden Tapeten abkratzen    Bis zur Eröffnungsfeier


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Juni 2010)

ich zock grad zum zweiten mal prototype
motto des spiels: they keep coming, i keep killing.  das beschreibt den sinn einfahc perfekt


----------



## dri71 (11. Juni 2010)

Da meine 360 vor gut 3 Wochen mit  ROD das Zeitliche gesegnet hat (Garantie natürlich schon lange vorbei & keines der derzeitigen Bundles spricht mich an), zock ich gerade Red Dead Redemption & Planet Minigolf auf der PS3. Dazwischen natürlich immer wieder den Multiplayer von Bad Company 2, Race Driver Grid  sowie L4D2 auf PC.
Das wird sich aber in den nächsten 4 Wochen bisserl ändern, da heute die Fussball-WM losgegangen ist...


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal wieder mit Gothic 3 (zum dritten Mal) angefangen, nachdem der letzte Community-Patch erschienen ist. Und dieses Mal habe ich mir fest vorgenommen, das Spiel tatsächlich durchzuspielen  Wenn Arcania erscheint, will ich schließlich auf dem neuesten Stand sein.


----------



## AachenAlex (4. August 2010)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Ich spiele die Siedler 7 und weiss nog nicht sicher entweder es mir wirklich gefallt   
Bevorzuge die Siedler 2 - 10th anniversary aber vielleicht muss Ich es nog ein bisschen
langer versuchen.
Wenn Ich nur kurz etwas spielen mochte, ne halbe stunde vor Schlafen gehen dann spiele
Ich manchmal online poker, am besten gefallt mir     online poker

VG


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. August 2010)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Bin immer noch an *Rogue Galaxy* dran, das Spiel bietet einfach zu viel Content. :o


----------



## Vordack (5. August 2010)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Bin bei Mass Effect 1. Ich habe jetzt ca. 30 Stunden gespielt, bin Level 38 und soll jetzt nach Ilos. Damit bin ich mit den Hauptmissionen ja "fast" durch. Was mich echt erstaunt hat, ich habe ca. 3/4 meiner Zeit mit den "nicht so tollen" Nebenmissionen verbracht. Die Storymissionen sind zwar toll  nehmen aber nur ein Bruchteil der Gesamtzeit in Anspruch.

Was soll man in dem Spiel eigentlich mit dem ganzen Geld machen? Hab mittlerweile 3,5 Millionen und die besten Waffen...

Aber ein tolles Spiel. Ich freu mich schon auf ME2.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. August 2010)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



Vordack schrieb:


> Was soll man in dem Spiel eigentlich mit dem ganzen Geld machen? Hab mittlerweile 3,5 Millionen und die besten Waffen...


  
Das ist ja das Schreckliche.  
Du bekommst haufenweise Geld durch die Nebenmissionen, aber kannst es nicht ausgeben. 

Ich erinnere da immer wieder genre an Final Fantasy 7 und diverse andere Spiele, die den Sinn des Geldes motivierender gestalten, in dem man sich eben sündhaft teures Equipment mühsam zusammen sparen muss und einfach stolz darauf ist, einen Haufen Kohle für den Hackmeister +12 auf die Theke zu knallen.
Was passiert in ME? Du hast soviel Schotter, dass es überhaupt keinen Spass macht einkaufen zu gehen - du kriegst ja alles zum Spottpreis.   
Da verfluche ich immer die Ausrichtung mancher Spiele an den Massenmarkt. 
Das sind so ganz einfache Gameplay-Schnitzer, die einige Spiele schon vor 20 Jahren besser gemacht haben, indes aber scheinbar so gewollt sind.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Zocke grade noch Assassins Creed 2, was mir echt gut gefällt, obwohl es mal wieder zu einfach ist.


Aber was kommt danach? Das ist (spieletechnisch) grade mein größtes Problem. Eher Starcraft, oder doch Dragon Age? Oder vielleicht auf Mafia warten? Oder Arkham Asylum? Oder Alpha Protocol? Auf meiner Amazon-Wunschliste stehen auch noch Episodes from Liberty City, The Force unleashed und Risen. Arcania kommt ja auch bald. Kann mich mal wieder nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Kaeksch (6. August 2010)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Hab gerade Cryostasis durch und werd mich jetz mal an Star Wars Force Unleashed setzen. Der Vorschaubericht auf Teil 2 hat in mir die Lust darauf geweckt.


----------



## golani79 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Bin grade dabei Dragon Age durchzuspielen und muss sagen, auch wenns teilweise ein wenig zu actionlastig ist und mir die Möglichkeiten der Charakterentwicklung ein bisschen zu wenig sind, das Spiel ist der Hammer!

Absolut tolle Atmosphäre und Entscheidungen, bei denen man schon mal grübelt, was man denn jetzt überhaupt machen soll.
Wenn man mal anfängt, kommt man nicht mehr so schnell davon los!

Und jetzt entschuldigt mich bitte - ich habe noch ein Rendevouz mit einem Dämon


----------



## McMoneySack (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Hatte mir am Wochenende Mafia 2 gezogen und mich erst gewundert, dass kein Alterscheck fällig war, ist ja ne 18er. Ist aber nachts grad nicht nötig bei gl, also doch die uncut version erwischt.

Inhaltlich bin ich bisher leider underwhelmed. Der Soundtrack ist zwar super, die Originalssongs helfen auf jeden Fall dass die Atmo authentisch wirkt aber von der Story her kommt's bisher an den ersten Teil nicht ran. Mal sehen, vllt ändert sich das ja noch.


----------



## LordSaddler (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Ich spiele im Moment *Civ 5*. Ist mein erster Titel aus der Reihe, weswegen ich mich auch nur langsam an die höheren Schwierigkeitsgrade heran taste. Mittlerweile bin ich bei "Schwer" angekommen. Das Spiel macht ziemlich süchtig, aber leider habe ich kaum Zeit wegen des Studiums.
Ab und zu zocke ich noch einen indizierten 3rd Person Shooter, komme aber nicht wirklich weiter, weil mich Civ 5 zu sehr einnimmt.


----------



## anjuna80 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

*Donkey Kong *auf der Wii.

Manchmal ist man doch froh, diese Konsole zu haben. Geiles Spiel


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Ich farme gerade Platindolche in den Zertenian-Grotten (FF12).  
Schwer und eintönig - aber die Belohnung ist Ansporn genug.


----------



## Exar-K (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Arkham Asylum auf PC und Okami auf der Wii.
Donkey Kong steht auch noch auf meinem Zettel.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

*Lost Horizon *

Vom Setting her (2. WK) nicht gerade mein Fall, die einfachen Rätsel und solide Vertonungsarbeit wissen zu überzeugen - 



Spoiler



bin grad in Tibet notgelandet


.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

zum insgesamt dritten mal Dragon Age: Origins, als vorbereitung auf den zweiten teil.


----------



## Solon25 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin nach der Begegnung mit dem Werwolf und meinem Freund Jack in 'nem Taxi gelandet. Als Malki hat es etwas wegen der wirren Antworten gedauert bis ich raus hatte wie es geht ^^ Bin in Chinatown gelandet und werde so wie es ausschaut Ming Xiao einen "Besuch" abstatten ^^ Sieht bald so aus das ich es endlich mal durchgespielt habe.

Klasse Game, vor allem als Malkavianer. Spielt man dagegen einen der anderen, sind die Antwortmöglichkeiten einem einfach ZU Stinknormal


----------



## Neawoulf (24. April 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

*Staub vom Thread pust*

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich mit Fallout New Vegas angefangen. Da das Spiel im Osternest von Amazon für irgendwas um 17 Euro lag, hab ich gleich mal zugegriffen. Fallout 3 fand ich schon toll, aber irgendwie hatte ich die Befürchtung, dass Fallout New Vegas nur ein lauer Aufguss sein könnte. Aber ich habe mich getäuscht. Mir gefällt New Vegas sogar noch besser als Fallout 3, obwohl ich eigentlich kein großer Wildwest-Fan bin.

Der Grund sind wohl die tollen Quests (z. B. 



Spoiler



Bright-Anhänger


) und die Charaktere, die irgendwie einzigartiger erscheinen. Aus Fallout 3 blieben mir die meisten Charaktere kaum in Erinnerung. Der Vater des Spielercharakters, Moira Brown und Alistair Tenpenny ... und natürlich Dogmeat. Den Rest hab ich fast schon wieder vergessen.

Was mir ebenfalls gefällt: Der etwas knackigere Schwierigkeitsgrad (ich spiele auf "schwer"). Einige Gegner sind echt harte Brocken (



Spoiler



Todeskrallen, Mottenviecher oder Riesen-Radskorpione


). Dazu kommt noch, dass die richtig guten Waffen teilweise echt teuer sind. Ich bin schon stolz auf mein 



Spoiler



Jagdgewehr mit Zielfernrohr


. In Fallout 3 wurde man mit diesen Gewehren ja quasi totgeschmissen. Das Waffengefühl ist meiner Meinung nach auch viel besser als bei Fallout 3. Im Vorgänger kamen mir vor allem Schnellfeuerwaffen irgendwie träge vor, dazu noch diese merkwürdige Leuchtspurmunition, die optisch in alle Himmelsrichtungen, aber nicht zum Ziel flog.

Einziger Kritikpunkt an New Vegas, der mir spontan einfällt: Ich habe noch keinen Hund als Gruppenmitglied gefunden (bitte nicht spoilern, falls es einen gibt). Ohne Dogmeat bin ich in Fallout 3 keinen Schritt gegangen


----------



## MisterSmith (25. April 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Ich hab mir letzten Donnerstag Divinity 2 - The Dragon Knight Saga gekauft. Was mich etwas verwunderte, dass kein Handbuch in der DVD-Box vorhanden war.  
Wenigstens ist die Oberfläche der DVD in einem einwandfreien Zustand.  

Egal, jedenfalls bin ich momentan bei Lovis Turm und das Spiel macht mir bislang Spaß. Das einzige was mir irgendwie fehlt ist eine größere Stadt oder wenigstens ein weiteres Dorf, aber so was kommt ja hoffentlich noch.



Spoiler



Ich muss jetzt nur aufpassen das ich keinen weiteren Hasen aus versehen per Gift-Aura töte, denn sonst taucht dieses Killerkarnickel auf.


----------



## eXentier (25. April 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Also ich spiele gerade Gothic 2: Die Nacht des Raben(irgendwei gehen die Videos trotz so einem komischen Patch nicht   ), Gothic 1, Empire: Total War und ganz selten Teeworlds.
Achja @ Vorposter: Soweit ich weiß gibt es später auch keine größerer Stadt    auf jedenfalls war ich schon bei der 



Spoiler



großen Rittersstatue(wo man sich schon in einen Drachen verwwandeln kann    ), und ein bisschen weiter


, bis ich den PC neu formatiert habe und der Speicherstand weg war


----------



## Lightbringer667 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Nach dem ich Crysis 2 durch hab, hab ich noch mal das nie ganz durchgespielte Crysis:Warhead rausgekramt  Nebenbei immer wieder noch Anno 1404 im Endlosspiel ^^


----------



## MisterSmith (26. April 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



eXentier schrieb:


> ...
> Achja @ Vorposter: Soweit ich weiß gibt es später auch keine größerer Stadt    auf jedenfalls war ich schon bei der
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Also im Trümmertal gibt es sehr wahrscheinlich keine weitere Ortschaft, bis auf diese Festung des schwarzen Rings, hab so ziemlich alles abgesucht. 
Du meinst aber sicher diesen Maxos-Tempel, zumindest meinte diese Drachenritterin wohl, dass es dort möglich ist sich in einen Drachen zu verwandeln oder so ähnlich.


----------



## eXentier (26. April 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



Spoiler



Ja, ab dem Zeitpunkt indem du dich in einen Drachen verwndeln kannst wirds richtig lustig   , leider kannst du dann nicht mehr in die alten Gebiete Zurück(!!!)(Trümmertal), und es gibt mehrere kleine Städte  


, beim neuen Spielstand bin ich grad 



Spoiler



am Ende vom Maxostempel wo du gegen den den Oberbösen(keine Ahnung wie der heißt) kämpfen musst


. Hast du den ersten Teil gespielt? Wenn nicht würde ich dir raten ihn noch vorher ein bisschen zu spielen(hab ich auch die Erweiterung leide r nicht   ), dann wird vieles erst so richtig lustig. Beispiel:



Spoiler



das Skelett im Turm oder der Imp vorm Maxos Tempel.


----------



## MisterSmith (26. April 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*



eXentier schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke dir für den Hinweis, dass man danach nicht mehr nach Trümmertal zurück kann.   
Habe Divine Divinity und Beyond Divinity durchgespielt, ist aber schon etwas her. 


Spoiler



Und dem Imp, glaube der heißt Flixflax, bin ich bereits begegnet.  Mehrere kleine Städte hört sich aber schon mal gut an.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. April 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

hab SP und Coop von Portal 2 jetzt durch und hab jetzt wieder mit The Witcher angefangen, damit ich im mai gut gerüstet bin


----------



## svd (26. April 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade, diesmal wirklich*

Meine Schwester hat mir "A Vampyre Story" mitgenommen, das hab ich grad angefangen.

Das Adventure rund um die Vampirin Mona und ihrem Begleiter, der Fledermaus Froderick, macht bisher einen
netten Eindruck.

Allerdings wird die Leertaste schnell zu deinem besten Freund, da die Animationen zwar hübsch, aber auch langsam sind. 

Sprachausgabe ist in Ordnung (obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass eine englisch sprechende Französin trotzdem eher "Pari" als "Perry" zu ihrer Hauptstadt sagt), der Humor im Allgemeinen auch, obgleich manchmal zuviel des Guten.

Was mich zB besonders nervt ist, dass die Protagonisten das eine oder andere Mal die vierte Wand durchbrechen. 
Ich finde es recht schwer, mich auf die Atmosphäre einzulassen, wenn mich selbst die Akteure daran erinnern, lediglich ein Computerspiel vor mir zu haben. 
Witzig gemeint, reduzieren sie sich selber auf... naja, ein Spiel eben.

Egal, jetzt wird erst mal weitergeknobelt. (Ich muss ja nicht immer töten.  )


----------



## Solon25 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade*

Ich hab zwar HL² + EP-1+2 erst im Januar durchgespielt, hab aber nicht so auf die Errungenschaften geachtet. Seit ein paar Tagen hole ich die fehlenden aus HL² nach. Geht ja ganz gut, da ich nach einmaligen durchspielen die jeweiligen Gebiete laden kann.

Macht auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß, man erlebt HL² irgendwie intensiver. Geschafft hab ich u.a. nur mit der Gravity Gun durch Ravenholm, 5 Gegner mit einem Schnitter erledigt, über die Sanddünen, ohne den Sand zu berühren usw,. Es fehlen mir nur noch 3 Stück:

Alle Sniperschützen in City 17 erledigen
1 Gegner mit 'ner Toilette erledigen (hab noch keine gefunden)
Alle Lambda Lager finden (6 fehlen da noch)

 

**Update*
Die Sniper in City 17 sind Geschichte. Wo ich die Toilette finde habe ich nachgeschaut. Bin nämlich im Vorletzten Level und konnte mir nicht vorstellen die dort noch zu finden. Muss nach Nova Prospect, wo ich grade erst den "Metzger" gemacht hatte. Einfach übersehen..   

**Update2
*"Weggespült" Erfolg erhalten und noch 1 Lambda Lager in "Wassergefahr gefunden". War noch bevor man die MG ans Luftkissenboot bekommt. Scheinbar mal übersehen, da man dort unter Beschuss von diesem Heli ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade*

Zuletzt durchgespielt:

Bulletstorm und Dragon Age 2.


Jetzt hab ich mal wieder The Witcher angefangen. Einfach um mir nochmal die ganze Geschichte aufzufrischen und um dann auch einen Speicherstand für den 2.Teil zu haben.
Ich bin überrascht wie gut das Spiel selbst heute noch grafisch aussieht. Auch von der Atmosphäre her immer noch grandios. Wirklich ein tolles Spiel, das ich jetzt in den nächsten Tagen erst mal durchspielen werde und dadurch wird auch die Vorfreude auf den 2.Teil nochmal gesteigert


----------



## Solon25 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade*

HL² Archivements

*Update 3

I did it.

_"Sie haben alle Erfolge erhalten. Herzlichen Glückwunsch._ 

Eine mail von Gabe blieb aber aus


----------



## Bonkic (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade*

hab grad mirror's edge (erstmals) beendet. 
tolles spiel - trotz einiger (für mich) frustiger stellen.
ist mir ein rätsel, weshalb das spiel so untergegangen ist, zumal es echt -'tschuldigung- geil aussieht.


----------



## Kaeksch (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade*

Da hast du absolut Recht. Hab es letztens auch zum ersten mal durch. Sehr schönes Stückchen Software.
Spiel grad Deus Ex. Hab es in der Erstausgaben Variante aufn Flohmarkt gefunden. Super gut erhalten. Gleich installiert. Sieht zwar grauenhaft aus aber spielt grandios.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade*

hab rechtzeitig vor TW2 morgen noch Prey durchbekommen.
ich war echt überrascht ein echt gutes spiel. ich wusste praktisch nichts über die story und auch nicht über das gameplay an sich ( lebende waffen, an decken laufen etc. ).
vor allem den einstieg finde ich großartig, (auch wenn eine sequenz mich ein wenig an half life 2 erinnert hat ) von der atmossphäre her war das richtig gut. 
ist auf jeden fall mit einer der besten SP shooter die ich bisher gespielt habe. 
bin froh das ichs noch nachgeholt hab jetzt bin ich mal auf den zweiten teil nächstes jahr gespannt, hoffentlich wird der ähnlich innovativ.


----------



## eXentier (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade*

Also ich Spiel momentan Clonk Rage, Empire: Total War, Minecraft ab und zu eine Runde Minecraft, und teste natürlich weiterhin Spiele für meine Website(Schlecihwerbung  )


----------



## Bonkic (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade*

ich hab kürzlich mal dead space (1) angefangen (gabs bei steam für knapp 4 euro). 

hab circa 2 stündchen bislang damit verbracht.
irgendwie nicht mein ding, der funke will einfach nicht überspringen.
motivation zum weiterspielen ist nahe 0.


----------



## Dramatica (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was spielt ihr grade*

Sitz an Platin bei Bayonetta, werde mir aber wahrscheinlich demnächst ein bestimmtes Beat em Up holen, von dem ich nicht weiß, ob ich es im Forum noch unbestraft nennen darf.


----------



## JCFR (17. August 2011)

TOrchlight, bester Diablo-Clon.
Witcher 2, DIe Bücher sind grandios, der 1. Teil ist grandios... und der zweite hätte es sein können. 
 Age of Conan, auch wenn Arnie nicht dabei ist, mag ichs ( was seltsam ist; sonst kann ich mit MMOs nix anfangen) Es hätte ruhig noch etwas derber und erwachsener sein dürfen. 
Freelancer, mal wieder hervorgekramt... und es macht soaß wie eh und je. Ein GTA im Weltraum.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. August 2011)

Vor ca. 2 Wochen habe ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte für ca. 250 Euro gekauft (GTX 570) ... und damit habe ich jetzt nichts besseres zutun als Icewind Dale 1 zu spielen. Es wird wirklich mal wieder Zeit für ein richtiges D&D Rollenspiel im Stil von Baldurs Gate, Neverwinter Nights, Planescape Torment oder Icewind Dale. Gerne mit moderner Technik und der filmartigen Atmosphäre, die es z. B. in The Witcher 2 oder Mass Effect gibt ... aber halt richtiges D&D Gameplay inkl. Original Regelwerk und einer spannenden Story. Aber nach Neverwinter Nights 2 + Addons gab es sowas ja leider nicht mehr.


----------



## MisterSmith (17. August 2011)

Momentan spiele ich ab und zu Oblivion, habe mir vor zwei Wochen die Green Pepper Version für 7 Euro gekauft. Das Charaktersystem ist einfach bescheiden, dass wusste ich aber schon vorher.
Stufenaufstieg, Schnelligkeit +5. Um die Attribute nach meinem Geschmack zu erhöhen, müsste ich so spielen, wie ich es nicht möchte. Macht einfach keinen Sinn...

Ansonsten finde ich es aber ganz nett, nur zu Ende spielen werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2011)

Seit meinem letzten Beitrag hier im Thread hab ich durchgespielt:

*The Witcher 1 & 2*:
Beides sehr gute Rollenspiele, auch wenn mir der 1.Teil irgendwie doch einen Tick besser gefallen hat.

*Aliens vs. Predator*: 
Irgendwie waren die einzelnen Kampagnen sehr kurz. Zwar ein nettes Spiel, aber kommt an Aliens vs. Predator 1 & 2 nicht ran.
Hab online auch mal probiert, aber da ist irgendwie gar nichts mehr los.

*Duke Nukem Forever*:
Im Gegensatz zu manch anderem hatte ich mit dem Spiel richtig Spass. Die ganze Interaktion, die kleinen auflockernden Rätsel. Ich fand das Spiel an sich ziemlich abwechslungsreich. Online-Modus hab ich aber nicht gespielt, interessiert mich bei dem Spiel nicht.
Schwach waren die Grafik und auch, dass man am Anfang nur 2 Waffen tragen konnte, war nicht so doll. Das wurde aber ja jetzt per Patch ein wenig geändert.

*Fable 3*: Hmm das Spiel ist echt schwer zu bewerten. An sich ist es ein ordentliches Spiel. Vor allem der Anfang ist ganz gut gelungen. Wenns aber dann Richtung Ende geht, gibt es ein paar komische Gameplay Entscheidungen. Ich hab dann manchmal einfach den Rechner und das Spiel nebenher laufen lassen, damit sich so langsam meine Geldbörse füllt. Warum das so ist, verrate ich aber nicht, will ja nicht zu viel spoilern.
Und man darf nicht den Fehler machen, das Spiel als Rollenspiel anzusehen. Das ist es nämlich definitiv nicht. Es ist ein Action-Adventure.
Auch die Interaktion mit den Leuten wirkt auf Dauer irgendwie "zu kindisch". Da hätte irgendwie nur noch gefehlt, dass man mit den Leuten Topfschlagen macht  Ich habs als guten Charakter durchgespielt, werd vielleicht irgendwann nochmal mit einem bösen anfangen und mal gucken, was er für Auswirkungen haben wird.

Aber jetzt gleich werd ich erst mal mit *Deus Ex Human Revolution* anfangen. Mal schauen, wie das Spiel so geworden ist


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. August 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da hätte irgendwie nur noch gefehlt, dass man mit den Leuten Topfschlagen macht  Ich habs als guten Charakter durchgespielt, werd vielleicht irgendwann nochmal mit einem bösen anfangen und mal gucken, was er für Auswirkungen haben wird.


 Na die Leute schlagen dich mit Töpfen 

ich spiele gegenwärtig Formula One Championship Edition auf PS3 und C&C 3 sowie Starcraft 2 und Dune 2000 am PC. 

Edith: ach ja, und ich installiere gerade stundenlang HL2. Neuer Rechner is echt ein Fluch.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. August 2011)

Meine magische Kristallkugel prophezeit mir, dass ich in Kürze mit *Harveys neue Augen* beginnen werde. Im Moment bin ich noch immer mit Icewind Dale 1 beschäftigt, werde ich wohl nebenbei wohl weiterspielen.

Deus Ex Human Revolution hat mich von Anfang an interessiert, aber was ich bisher an Gameplay gesehen habe, stört mich irgendwie, vor allem der Wechsel zwischen 1st und 3rd Person Perspektive. Der Grafikstil gefällt mir auch nicht. Sieht irgendwie sehr comicartig und steril aus. Wirkt auf mich nicht sehr düster und dreckig, was es eigentlich hätte werden sollen.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *The Witcher 1 & 2*:
> Beides sehr gute Rollenspiele, auch wenn mir der 1.Teil irgendwie doch einen Tick besser gefallen hat.


 
Teil 2 hatte einen großen Fehler, finde ich: Die Spielwelt. Im Prinzip gab es keine richtige Spielwelt, sondern nur mit tunnelartigem Design zusammengehaltene Kulissen, die zwar größtenteils sehr schön waren, aber zumindest auf mich zu keinem Moment den Eindruck einer echten, lebendigen Welt gemacht hat. Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch bei den Mass Effect Spielen. Spielerisch, storymäßig und athmosphärisch toll, aber die Levelgeometrie ist furchtbar öde und wirkt sehr künstlich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Meine magische Kristallkugel prophezeit mir, dass ich in Kürze mit *Harveys neue Augen* beginnen werde. Im Moment bin ich noch immer mit Icewind Dale 1 beschäftigt, werde ich wohl nebenbei wohl weiterspielen.
> 
> Deus Ex Human Revolution hat mich von Anfang an interessiert, aber was ich bisher an Gameplay gesehen habe, stört mich irgendwie, vor allem der Wechsel zwischen 1st und 3rd Person Perspektive. Der Grafikstil gefällt mir auch nicht. Sieht irgendwie sehr comicartig und steril aus. Wirkt auf mich nicht sehr düster und dreckig, was es eigentlich hätte werden sollen.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, man bekommt dadurch nicht so ein richtiges Gefühl für die Spielwelt. Das war im ersten The Witcher besser.

@LL: HL2 muss ich auch irgendwann nochmal probieren. Ich hab das bis heute noch nicht durchgespielt, weil ich bei dem Spiel nach 15-20 Minuten immer "Motion Sickness" bekommen hab. Muss ich irgendwann mal testen, ob das heute immer noch so ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (22. September 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Momentan spiele ich ab und zu Oblivion...


 Spiele ich immer noch. Nach jeder erledigten Quest folgen gefühlt 5 neue. 
Mittlerweile muss ich aber meine Kritik bezüglich des Charaktersystems etwas abschwächen, da es wohl anscheinend eine Grenze bei den Attributen gibt. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach trotzdem alles andere als durchdacht.

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es jemand geschafft hat, alle Quests zu absolvieren und wie viele Stunden es gedauert hat. Falls ich es zu Ende spiele, dann bin ich schätzungsweise bereits nach 4-5 Jahren fertig.


----------



## Kaeksch (22. September 2011)

Ich spiel grad DOOM 3 mit der SIKK Mod, Wulfen Textur Paket und dem Monoxead Textur Paket. Mach übelst Spaß und sieht dank der Mods echt gut aus. Werd danach wohl noch mal Quake 4 rauskramen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. September 2011)

Da ich im Verlaufe der nächsten Woche verkürzten Dienst habe (yay!), werde ich wohl stundenlang Inspektionen in *Soul Nomad and the World Eaters* vornehmen. Grind! Grind! Grind!!!!!!!!!! 



Spoiler



Nebenher werden die sträflich vernachlässigten Play³ / PCG-Podcasts gehört, 10 oder mehr sind's bestimmt.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. September 2011)

Angefüttert von diversen Infos von Piranha Bytes hab ich mal wieder *Risen 1* installiert. Die ersten Kapitel sind wirklich super, aber zum Schluss nervt halt dieser Reißverschlusseffekt. Es gibt quasi nur noch die Hauptquest und die Nebenquests wurden alle in den ersten beiden Kapiteln verbraten.

Im zweiten Teil soll es ja angeblich umgekehrt sein: Je weiter man im Spiel fortschreitet, desto größer und offener wird die Welt und ihre Questangebote. VORFREUDE!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. September 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Im zweiten Teil soll es ja angeblich umgekehrt sein: Je weiter man im Spiel fortschreitet, desto größer und offener wird die Welt und ihre Questangebote. VORFREUDE!



Hat das überhaupt ein Spiel mal geschafft, gegen Ende hin eine immer größere Spielwelt anzubieten? 
Ich kenne es immer nur so: Anfangs recht wenig zu erforschen, dann werden mehr Gebiete freigeschaltet und gen Ende nimmt diese Freiheit wieder ab.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. September 2011)

Ich versuche irgendwie die Zeit bis November zu überbrücken...bzw bis zum Erscheinen der Vieh-Chroniken.

Momentan mit Neverwinter Nights 2 auf dem PC und seit heute auch mit den HD- Remakes zu ICO und Shadow Of The Colossus, wovon ich vor allem letzteres immer schon mal spielen wollte.


----------



## chbdiablo (30. September 2011)

Da ich im Moment nur einen etwas schwachbrüstigen Laptop und nicht meinen PC habe, läuft da momentan nicht so arg viel.
Aber aufgrund der ganzen D3-Beta Streams hab ich nochmal Torchlight installiert und vertreib mir damit ein bisschen die Zeit.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. September 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Hat das überhaupt ein Spiel mal geschafft, gegen Ende hin eine immer größere Spielwelt anzubieten?
> Ich kenne es immer nur so: Anfangs recht wenig zu erforschen, dann werden mehr Gebiete freigeschaltet und gen Ende nimmt diese Freiheit wieder ab.



Da fällt mir im Moment tatsächlich nichts ein. Einige Open World Spiele (z. B. The Elder Scrolls Reihe) sind das ganze Spiel über sehr offen, aber storyorientierte Spiele, die sich bis zum Schluss immer weiter öffnen, fallen mir nicht ein. Bis kurz vor Schluss ja, aber am Ende kommt dann meist doch ein Story-Trichter, der die ganze Sache wieder auf eines oder wenige vordefinierte Enden zusteuert, wo man dann nicht mehr viele Freiheiten hat. Aber bei storyorientierten Spielen finde ich das ok. Bei Risen kam der Trichter halt einfach viel zu früh. Im ersten Kapitel waren alle Lager im Prinzip offen (man konnte sich trotz Eingesperrt-Seins immer irgendwie rausmogeln) und überall massenweise Quests erfüllen. Im zweiten Kapitel wurde der Trichter schon enger und es gab nur noch 5 (relativ offene) große Quests. Ab Kapitel 3 bis zum Schluss wurde der Trichter dann aber ganz massiv enger. Meiner Meinung nach sollte der Trichter aber erst in den letzten 10% des Spiels beginnen. Was die Offenheit der Spielwelt und die Nebenquestangebot angeht, würde ich mir so ein Verhältnis wünschen:

1. Kapitel 20% (Einleitung und erste Erfahrungen in der Spielwelt)
2. Kapitel 50% (Entscheidungen, wem man sich anschließt, Story breitet sich aus)
3. Kapitel 70% (Außenwelt fast komplett zugänglich, massig Nebenquests, kleinere Dungeons, gut verteilte, spannend erzählte Hauptquests)
4. Kapitel 90% (Außenwelt komplett zugänglich, fast alle Dungeons zugänglich, überall Nebenquests über sämtliche Orte verteilt, viele miteinander verknüpfte, aufeinander aufbauende Neben- und Hauptquests)
5. Kapitel 10% (Dramatische Ereignisse, großer End-Dungeon mit viel Abwechslung, Endkampf, Storyende)

(Prozentzahl = Fläche der Spielwelt innen und außen zugänglich)

Im Prinzip waren Gothic 1 und 2 ja so aufgebaut und das hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen.



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich versuche irgendwie die Zeit bis November zu überbrücken...bzw bis zum Erscheinen der Vieh-Chroniken.
> 
> Momentan mit Neverwinter Nights 2 auf dem PC und seit heute auch mit den HD- Remakes zu ICO und Shadow Of The Colossus, wovon ich vor allem letzteres immer schon mal spielen wollte.


 
ICO und Shadows of the Colossus gibt's schon als HD Version? Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte, würde ich glatt zugreifen. Shadow of the Colossus hab ich zwar schon für die PS2, aber ICO fehlt definitiv noch im meiner Sammlung.


----------



## svd (30. September 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Da ich im Verlaufe der nächsten Woche verkürzten Dienst habe (yay!), werde ich wohl stundenlang Inspektionen in *Soul Nomad and the World Eaters* vornehmen. Grind! Grind! Grind!!!!!!!!!!


 
Das Spiel hab ich sogar auch hier, nur noch nie ausprobiert. Müsste zuerst mal "Champions of Norrath" weiterspielen.

Nach "Delta Force 2" überlege ich, "Delta Force: Landwarrior" nochmal zu installieren. Die erste DF Trilogie sind noch immer die spaßigsten DF Spiele.

Aber im Prinzip spiele ich derzeit nur "Mario Golf Advance Tour" regelmäßig (und zu lange vor "Licht aus" und pennen).


----------



## Sukultan (30. September 2011)

Ich spiele schon einige Zeit "The Witcher - Enhanced Edition". Hat eine interessante Story und eine sehr schöne und stimmige Spielwelt. Wie es sich für ein richtiges Rollenspiel gehört, kann ich auch meinem Sammeltrieb (nur in Spielen) voll nachgehen - ich gehe an keiner Pflanze vorbei, ohne sie abzuernten und im Sumpf nehme ich jeden Ertrunkenen "mit" (wer das Spiel kennt, weiß was ich meine  ).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. September 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ICO und Shadows of the Colossus gibt's schon als HD Version? Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte, würde ich glatt zugreifen. Shadow of the Colossus hab ich zwar schon für die PS2, aber ICO fehlt definitiv noch im meiner Sammlung.


 
Ja, ich glaube gestern oder vorgestern frisch erschienen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (2. Oktober 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> 1. Kapitel 20% (Einleitung und erste Erfahrungen in der Spielwelt)



Wobei man hier ruhig schon ein paar Mobs platzieren kann, die für normale Spieler nicht zu bewältigen sind, aber große Belohnungen versprechen.

PS: Normale Spieler sind die, die nicht den Mumm (oder Zeit ^^) haben an einer so frühen Stelle des Spiels stundenlang zu leveln. 

Ich finde es meistens blöd, wenn der Spieler das halbe oder ganze Spiel an die Hand genommen wird und immer nur leichte bis mittelschwere Gegner vorgesetzt bekommt - wo bleibt da die Herausforderung?


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Oktober 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Wobei man hier ruhig schon ein paar Mobs platzieren kann, die für normale Spieler nicht zu bewältigen sind, aber große Belohnungen versprechen.
> 
> PS: Normale Spieler sind die, die nicht den Mumm (oder Zeit ^^) haben an einer so frühen Stelle des Spiels stundenlang zu leveln.
> 
> Ich finde es meistens blöd, wenn der Spieler das halbe oder ganze Spiel an die Hand genommen wird und immer nur leichte bis mittelschwere Gegner vorgesetzt bekommt - wo bleibt da die Herausforderung?


 
Ja, solche Monster sollte es im ganzen Spiel verteilt geben. Ruhig auch ein paar, die man im entsprechenden Kapitel selbst mit viel Geduld erst einmal nicht besiegen kann. Dafür hat man später im Spiel ein größeres Erfolgserlebnis, wenn man irgendwann doch mit solchen Viechern fertig wird. Wenn man immer nur Viecher, die ungefähr der eigenen Stärke entsprechen, vorgesetzt bekommt, kann man das Levelsystem auch gleich ganz streichen. Egal, ob man jetzt Level 2 oder Level 20 wäre ... die Viecher wären immer gleich leicht/schwer zu besiegen und man bekäme überhaupt kein Gefühl dafür, dass man im Laufe des Spiels stärker geworden ist.


----------



## fatal-illusion (3. Oktober 2011)

Momentan:

- Deus Ex 3
- Nimbus
- Bloodbowl
- The binding of Isaac
- F1 2011
- div. andere Indiegames (Glowfish, einmal mehr Braid, Osmos, Winter Voices etc...)

to do someday:

- Dead Island (mit nem 2. Char wohlgemerkt)
- Fifa 12


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Oktober 2011)

Mit Oblivion ist jetzt Schluss, war beim 2. Oblivion-Tor was man schließen sollte.

Jetzt wollte ich eigentlich mit Bioshock 2 beginnen, dass man übrigens ohne jegliche Online-Aktivierung spielen kann(Lokales GfW-Konto), allerdings frage ich mich nach dem Anfang des Spiels, ob ich nicht besser zuvor den ersten Teil spielen sollte.
Ich glaube bei Bioshock 1 wurde die Online-Aktivierung mit einem Patch entfernt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Mit Oblivion ist jetzt Schluss, war beim 2. Oblivion-Tor was man schließen sollte.
> 
> Jetzt wollte ich eigentlich mit Bioshock 2 beginnen, dass man übrigens ohne jegliche Online-Aktivierung spielen kann(Lokales GfW-Konto), allerdings frage ich mich nach dem Anfang des Spiels, ob ich nicht besser zuvor den ersten Teil spielen sollte.
> Ich glaube bei Bioshock 1 wurde die Online-Aktivierung mit einem Patch entfernt.


Das ist zumindest eine gute Sache bei Gfw live. Dass man bei einigen Spielen einfach ein Offline-Konto einrichten kann.

Ich hab durchgespielt:

*Deus Ex Human Revolution: *Was für ein Spiel. Heutzutage gibts ja so viele dumpfe und moorhuhnartige Spiele, da tat so ein Spiel mal wieder richtig gut. Sicher eines der besten Spiele in den letzten 4-5 Jahren. Hab es über 80 Stunden gespielt, mehrere Enden gesehen und es wird irgendwie nie langweilig. Da war gleich von Beginn an wieder das gute alte Deus-Ex (Spiel-)Gefühl da, ich war sehr begeistert von dem Spiel. Hat großes Potenzial Spiel des Jahres 2011 zu werden.

Ansonsten spiel ich momentan noch:* Pro Evolution Soccer 2012 *und die *BF3 Beta*.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Deus Ex Human Revolution: * Hat großes Potenzial Spiel des Jahres 2011 zu werden.


 
Aber nur falls BF3 völlig versagt


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. Oktober 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ja, solche Monster sollte es im ganzen Spiel verteilt geben. Ruhig auch ein paar, die man im entsprechenden Kapitel selbst mit viel Geduld erst einmal nicht besiegen kann. Dafür hat man später im Spiel ein größeres Erfolgserlebnis, wenn man irgendwann doch mit solchen Viechern fertig wird. Wenn man immer nur Viecher, die ungefähr der eigenen Stärke entsprechen, vorgesetzt bekommt, kann man das Levelsystem auch gleich ganz streichen. Egal, ob man jetzt Level 2 oder Level 20 wäre ... die Viecher wären immer gleich leicht/schwer zu besiegen und man bekäme überhaupt kein Gefühl dafür, dass man im Laufe des Spiels stärker geworden ist.


 
... und wenn du dann recht frühzeitig zu stark geworden bist, fallen die folgenden Gegner beim leisesten Hüsteln um ^^. Das stellt zwar etwas den Spielverlauf auf den Kopf, aber wozu hat man denn stundenlang gelevelt? Genau, um vermeintlich starke Gegner mit nem Fingerschnippen zu killen. Ich find sowas extrem motivierend.  
Du hast halt hart gearbeitet und erntest nun die Früchte deines Trainings. 



Spoiler



Bin dann mal wieder grinden.


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist zumindest eine gute Sache bei Gfw live. Dass man bei einigen Spielen einfach ein Offline-Konto einrichten kann...


 Vor allem, ich musste mich nicht einmal bei GfW registrieren, einfach ein lokales Konto erstellt, fertig. Dauerte nicht länger als 10 Sekunden. 
Das einzige was genervt hat, ich konnte die Intros nicht überspringen, weil das Popup-Menü von GfW kam.
Habe es jetzt so gelöst, dass ich die Intros deaktiviert habe(Zielverknüpfung:  ..../Bioshock2Launcher.exe" *-nointro*).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2011)

Mittlerweile bin ich mit NWN2 + Addon durch (schade, dass es davon keinen neuen Offline-Teil gibt) und bin an den Vieh-Chroniken dran.
Außerdem habe ich mir pünktlich zum Erscheinen von Dark Souls den Vorgänger Demon's Souls geholt. Allerdings traue ich mich kaum aus dem Nexus raus. 
Gut, dass der Titel drastisch reduziert war.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (11. Oktober 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich mir pünktlich zum Erscheinen von Dark Souls den Vorgänger Demon's Souls geholt. Allerdings traue ich mich kaum aus dem Nexus raus.
> Gut, dass der Titel drastisch reduziert war.



Oh man, wird echt Zeit, dass ich meine PS2 in Rente schicke. 
Genügend preiswerte oder gebrauchte Titel gibt's ja.


----------



## Enisra (11. Oktober 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Oh man, wird echt Zeit, dass ich meine PS2 in Rente schicke.
> Genügend preiswerte oder gebrauchte Titel gibt's ja.


 
naaa, du kannst dir ja von Nixi sicher ein paar Tipps geben lassen, so daheim
bei den Polterwespen *stups*

ich wurschtel mich so grade durch den Zweiten Verlauf von Borderlands und habe mal wieder angefangen Horde zu spielen ebenso die Heftvollversion


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Oktober 2011)

Oh ja, bitte, ich schaue lieber dabei zu, wie sich andere an frustrierend schweren Spielen versuchen. 
Dark Souls trudelt auch bald ein. (ich weiß nicht, was mich dazu gebracht hat, auch dieses Machwerk zu kaufen)


----------



## Enisra (11. Oktober 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Oh ja, bitte, ich schaue lieber dabei zu, wie sich andere an frustrierend schweren Spielen versuchen.
> Dark Souls trudelt auch bald ein. (ich weiß nicht, was mich dazu gebracht hat, auch dieses Machwerk zu kaufen)


 
könnte in der Tat lustig sein, stell doch dann ne Kamera 
aber irgendwie Zeigt das Spiel ja schon eigentlich dass das Dings von den angeblich achso leichten Konsolendinger nicht so ganz wahr sind


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. Oktober 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Oh ja, bitte, ich schaue lieber dabei zu, wie sich andere an frustrierend schweren Spielen versuchen.



Deine vorauseilende Schadenfreude wird sicher in Ehrfurcht vor meinem dicken, fulminanten, ausserordentlichen ... 



Spoiler



Spielwitz


 umschwenken.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Oktober 2011)

Na dann! 
Dark Souls ist nun auch da; den ersten Dämon habe ich umgebracht und bin danach bei den ersten Gegnern umgehenden gestorben. Yippie, das wird ein Spaß.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2011)

orcs must die! 
bislang zwar nur die demo, das komplette spiel wird aber wohl bald geordert.
macht einen heidenspass!


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Oktober 2011)

Immer noch Bioshock 2, bin jetzt in diesem Park.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Atmosphäre ist wirklich gut, allerdings sind die Aufgaben nicht gerade Abwechslungsreich. Wieder mal um Little Sisters kümmern...


----------



## Dampfnudelulli (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen das Spiel *Happy Hills* fürs iPhone kostenlos bei iTunes gefunden. Ist eine Art Puzzlespiel mit netter Comicgrafik im Snes Mario Style, bei dem man gezielt Blöcke von Hügeln wegsprengen muss. Anfangs sind die Levels noch recht einfach, aber so ab Lvl 12 wirds schon knackig, dass man die Levels zu 100% schafft 

Kennts wer von euch zufällig? Einen Blick ists auf jeden Fall wert, für lau kann man ja eigentlich nix falsch machen ^^


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. Oktober 2011)

Nach der THQ Steam Aktion:
*Red Faction: Armageddon *- Kampagne ist bei ca. 40% Progress immer noch recht leicht, aber es macht tierisch Spaß die Umgebung fachgerecht zu zerlegen xD 

*Dawn of War II* - Kampagne im Coop mit nem Kumpel. Sehr cooles Spiel, warum hab ich das nicht früher enddeckt ^^


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Oktober 2011)

Gestern habe ich Bioshock 2 zu Ende gespielt.


Spoiler



Kurz nachdem die "Tochter" einen befreit hat, bin ich eigentlich fast nur noch durch die Levels durchgerannt. Mit am besten hat mir der Abschnitt mit Alexander Gil gefallen.
Auch die Stelle wo der Zutritt zu dem Rettungsboot geschaffen wurde fand ich nett. Die Position an der man stand, um die Angriffe abzuwehren, war ideal dafür geeignet den Boden mit Fallen zu tapezieren.


----------



## svd (23. Oktober 2011)

"Hunted - The Demon's Forge".



Schlauchlevels
repetitives Gameplay
wenig einfallsreiche Story
Aber 


sympathisches, gut vertontes (EV, deutsch kenn ick nicht) Heldenduo, dass miteinander kommuniziert, sich gegenseitig aufzieht etc.(zuletzt so schön bei "Prince of Persia (200 )
düster und dreckige UE3 Engine Levels mit einigen versteckten Boni, Nebenquests und simplen Rätseln
simple aber effektive Steuerung
angenehmer Schwierigkeitsgrad für ein "Zwischendurchspiel"
schön anzusehende Physiksimulation von bewegtem Fettgewebe


Was kann ich bisher sagen? Nun, gebt mir 'ne süße Elfe, Pfeil und Bogen, einen Haufen Gegner und ich spiele auch "Call of Dryad - Medieval Warfare".


----------



## Kaeksch (23. Oktober 2011)

Ick zock grad Quake 4. Macht echt ne Menge Spaß. Hab die SIKK Mod rüberggebügelt und irgendne Textur Mod.
Rage hab ich noch rumzuliegen. Wart aber auf den nächsten Patch und nen WHQL Treiber von NV.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Oktober 2011)

Zocke gerade _Spider-Man 3_ und _Spider-Man Web of Shadows_ - beide recht ähnlich, beide schon älter, mit kleinen Unterschieden in Optik, Steuerung und Gameplay. Beide nicht wirklich schlecht, aber auch keine Hits. Mag man Open World Spiele mit Superhelden, kann man aber beide empfehlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Oktober 2011)

Vor ca. einer Woche habe ich Two Worlds 2 nochmal eine Chance gegeben (nachdem ich es beim ersten Versuch abgebrochen habe, da ich mich über die lieblos gestaltete Welt, die furchtbare Steuerung und die nur sehr eingeschränkt betretbare "Open World" geärgert habe). Wie auch immer, ich bin inzwischen weiter als beim ersten Versuch (Hadmandor) und es ist ... ganz ok. Es ist halt ein Hack and Slay, das leider soviel Tiefgang wie eine Pfütze auf einer frisch gepflasterten Straße hat. Einige Gegner waren Anfangs durchaus eine Herausforderung, inzwischen bin ich aber ausschließlich mit gefundenen, nicht aufgewerteten Ausrüstungsteilen so stark, dass ich einfach nur gelangweilt klicken muss, bis die Gegnerhorde auf der Erde liegt. Die Hauptstory ist leider auch sehr einfallslos und quasi die gleiche wie im Vorgänger: "Finde die bösen Buben und befreie deine Schwester." Aber vielleicht schafft es das Spiel ja irgendwie doch noch, mich irgendwie zu überraschen. Ein paar nette Questideen gab es bisher schon, die Umsetzung ist von der Qualität her aber sehr unterschiedlich. Es gibt wenig Freiheiten, aber ein paar nett gemacht Dialoge mit brauchbaren Sprechern. Vor allem der Held wurde größtenteils recht gut vertont (gesprochen von Dietmar Wunder, unter anderem deutscher Synchronsprecher von Daniel Craig).

Warum ich das Spiel überhaupt spiele? Es macht auf einem relativ niedrigen inhaltlichen Niveau doch irgendwie ein wenig Spaß und wird eigentlich nur als Zeitvertreib während der Wartezeit auf Skyrim genutzt.

*dazueditier*

Ein paar lose Wortfetzen, die mir spontan zu Two Worlds 2 einfallen:

- lieblose Welt
- immer gleiche Häuser
- langweilige Waffen und Rüstungen
- Gute Sprecher
- nette Grafik, zumindest im Nahbereich
- gute Musik
- guter Sound
- ideenlose Hauptquest
- gut geschriebene Ingame-Schriftstücke
- wenig Abwechslung im Gameplay
- Questkompass nimmt einem das Denken ab, oft fehlende Beschreibungen machen die Nutzung aber leider nötig
- einige gut gemachte Sidequests
- wenig Entscheidungsfreiheit


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Oktober 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> - gute Musik
> - guter Sound



Das macht für mich manchmal die Hälfte eines Spiels aus, da kann bspw. das Gameplay noch so langweilig sein, wenn das Gehörte stimmt und gut die Atmosphäre einfängt, dann wird's mir nicht langweilig. Dann muss es aber wirklich passen.


----------



## absztrakkt (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab noch so viele gute Spiele hier rumliegen,die ich bis jetzt 1-2 Stunden gezockt habe ....
Diablo II + LoD
Half Life 1 mit Add-Ons
Thief: Deadly Shadows 
dank Steam Metro 2033,GRID und Amnesia (im Laufe des Wochendes noch Bioshock 1+2)
.....

Jetzt ist aber erstmal S.T.A.L.K.E.R. SoC dran


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Oktober 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Das macht für mich manchmal die Hälfte eines Spiels aus, da kann bspw. das Gameplay noch so langweilig sein, wenn das Gehörte stimmt und gut die Atmosphäre einfängt, dann wird's mir nicht langweilig. Dann muss es aber wirklich passen.


 
Ja, das stimmt schon, passender Sound und Musik können die Atmosphäre eines Spiels nochmal deutlich verbessern. Aber bei Two Worlds 2 finde ich das Drumherum so dermaßen lieblos gestaltet, dass die positiven Aspekte des Spiels wie Lippenstift auf einem Schweinemund wirken. Ist vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben, aber ich muss gerade wirklich gegen das Spiel kämpfen  Ich weiß, ich könnte einfach was anderes spielen, aber nachdem ich damals auf die vielen positiven Wertungen reingefallen bin (obwohl ich schon von Two Worlds 1 enttäuscht war), hab ich es mir zum Release gekauft und für das Geld möchte ich es dann auch irgendwann durchspielen. Die Hauptquest motiviert mich ja auch irgendwie, aber der Weg zum nächsten Teilziel ist sowas von anstrengend spannungslos in die Länge gezogen ... bisher fand ich lediglich das Intro-Level (Flucht aus der Festung) und die zweite Hälfte der Mirage-Questreihe in Hadmandor wirklich gelungen. Die Nebenquests vom Pinbrett könnten mieser nicht sein.

Beispiel: Jemand schreibt einen Brief an eine Söldneragentur, dass er sich in seinem Haus eingeschlossen hat, weil draußen Vogelstrauße rumlaufen. Questziel: Hingehen und die Vögel töten. Aber danach lässt man die Leute nicht aus ihrem Haus raus und bekommt von denen eine Belohnung ... nein, man bekommt lediglich eine Textnachricht, dass die Quest erfolgreich abgeschlossen wurde, geht zurück zum Pinbrett und holt sich seine Belohnung aus einer Truhe ab. Gefühlt sind etwa 70% aller Quests so lieblos gestaltet, ich finde das einfach furchtbar unmotivierend. Das hat für mich nichts mit Rollenspiel zutun.

Der Open-World Faktor ist auch nicht wirklich da, da 90% der erforschbaren Gebäude und Dungeons ohnehin erst betreten werden können, wenn man irgendwann mal zufällig auf den Questgeber gestoßen ist.


----------



## Sukultan (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe gerade mit "Anno 1404: Venedig" angefangen.
Nachdem ich zufällig gelesen hatte, daß Ubisoft einen Patch herausgebracht hat, der den Always-On-Kopierschutz entfernt und das auch hier im Forum bestätigt wurde, gab es für mich kein Halten mehr. Bis ich mit "Venedig" durch bin, gibt es auch bestimmt schon den ersten Patch für "Anno 2070" - welches hoffentlich wie angekündigt ohne Always-on-Kopierschutz herausgebracht wird.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (31. Oktober 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Der Open-World Faktor ist auch nicht wirklich da, da 90% der erforschbaren Gebäude und Dungeons ohnehin erst betreten werden können, wenn man irgendwann mal zufällig auf den Questgeber gestoßen ist.



Poppt da ein Schildchen auf "du kommst hier net rein!" oder wie? 
Grundsätzlich kann ich derlei Beschränkungen der Spielwelt eh nicht leiden, es sei denn sie sind plausibel in eine Questreihe inetegriert. Zum Beispiel irgendein ein riesiger Felsen der ne Schlucht versperrt wird von einen Pyromanen-Kampfzwerg erst dann gesprengt, wenn seine geliebte Tochter samt TNT-Fass aus nem naheliegenden Dungeon gerettet wird, oder so.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Oktober 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das hat für mich nichts mit Rollenspiel zutun.
> 
> Der Open-World Faktor ist auch nicht wirklich da, da 90% der erforschbaren Gebäude und Dungeons ohnehin erst betreten werden können, wenn man irgendwann mal zufällig auf den Questgeber gestoßen ist.



Stimme Dir vollkommen zu, ich habe das Ding damals als dermaßen mistig befunden, dass ich es nach wenigen Spielstunden zurück gegeben habe. Siehe auch hier:

http://forum.pcgames.de/sonstige-spielethemen/9056881-eure-fehlkaeufe.html#post9058771


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Oktober 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Stimme Dir vollkommen zu, ich habe das Ding damals als dermaßen mistig befunden, dass ich es nach wenigen Spielstunden zurück gegeben habe. Siehe auch hier:
> 
> http://forum.pcgames.de/sonstige-spielethemen/9056881-eure-fehlkaeufe.html#post9058771


 
Dafür ist es bei mir definitiv zu spät, aber ein Two Worlds 3 werde ich mir definitiv nicht mehr zulegen. Ich bin ja schon auf die Versprechungen von wegen "Seit Teil 1 haben wir alles besser gemacht" reingefallen. Nochmal passiert mir das nicht. Ich hab's inzwischen übrigens erst einmal aufgegeben, vielleicht spiele ich es ein anderes Mal weiter. Für's erste mache ich ne Zockpause (bis auf ein paar gelegentliche GT5 Rennen auf der PS3), damit ich am 11.11. dann richtig hungrig über Skyrim herfallen kann.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dafür ist es bei mir definitiv zu spät, aber ein Two Worlds 3 werde ich mir definitiv nicht mehr zulegen. Ich bin ja schon auf die Versprechungen von wegen "Seit Teil 1 haben wir alles besser gemacht" reingefallen.


 Geht mir ähnlich.
Ich fand das Zaubersystem recht originell und die Synchro gefiel mir ebenfalls ganz gut (ich mochte den Sprecher schon als Nate in TBouT), aber es konnte mich dennoch nicht überzeugen und gehört zu jenen Spielen, die ich nie beendet habe.
Die Probleme fingen mit dem Pferd an (da war ich von RDR und AC etwas verwöhnt) und hörten mit den wenig motivierenden Aufgaben auf. Schade drum.

Der November hat begonnen und Amazon hat es geschafft, mir Uncharted 3 mehr als pünktlich zu liefern. Wunderbar. 
Ich habe gestern Nacht schon kurz reingeschaut und bin bereits angetan von der Atmosphäre alter Abenteuerfilme, die für mich schon allein durch den Score aufkommt. Heute geht es dann richtig los. 
Eine wohltuende Pause von Dark Souls, wo ich nun etwas aufgeschmissen bin. Höllisch gemein.


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Höllisch gemein.


"Ein Kumpel von mir hat DS durchgespielt ohne einmal zu sterben ..." 



Kleiner Spass, er meinte das ist schon fordernd ... so wie Gothic 2 mit AddOn. 
Den Vergleich fand ich cool. Er hat wohl eine Spielzeit von 40h und einen Fortschritt von ca. 50%.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> "Ein Kumpel von mir hat DS durchgespielt ohne einmal zu sterben ..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den ersten Satz kann man sich auf ein T-Shirt drucken lassen. 

Bislang kam ich einigermaßen gut durch, zumal ich ein ordentliches Schwert habe, aber nun traue ich mich vorerst nirgendwo so richtig hin. 
In der einen Richtung liegt ein Boss, in der Anderen fiese Killer-Skelette, bei denen ich meine gesammelten Seelen verloren habe und dann ist da noch der Wald, wo irgendein großes, böses Ding zwischen den Bäumen auftauchte. Ach ja: und ein schaurig-schönes Gebiet, wo Geister waren, die auch nicht gerade nett zu meinem Char waren, hat mich ebenfalls abgeschreckt. 
Aber man muss schon sagen, dass das Spiel eine Atmosphäre hat, die irgendwie zum Weiterspielen motiviert. Außerdem finde ich das Online-Feature nett, weil man so das Gefühl bekommt, nicht völlig allein zu sein. Wenn man einen Boss besiegt und auf dem Boden Zeichen von Spielern liest, die es ebenfalls geschafft haben, bewirkt das eine seltsame Verbundenheit.

Aber ich bin nicht so frustriert wie bei den DE3- Bossen, weil ich im Fall von DS darauf eingestellt bin, häufig zu scheitern.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. November 2011)

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit

Irgendwie ewig drum rumgeschlichen. Als es sich jetzt mein Bruder geholt hat und davon so begeistert erzählt hat, hab ichs mir auch gekauft. Bisher lässt es sich echt gut an


----------



## Enisra (6. November 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Den ersten Satz kann man sich auf ein T-Shirt drucken lassen.



eigentlich wär das ja so was, dass das Studio verschenken könnte:

"I beat Demon//Dark Souls without dying and all i got was this 'awesome' T-Shirt"


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. November 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> eigentlich wär das ja so was, dass das Studio verschenken könnte:
> 
> "I beat Demon//Dark Souls without dying and all i got was this 'awesome' T-Shirt"


 
Es wäre zwar immer schamlos gelogen, aber ein nettes Gimmik. 

Dark Souls ist aber nun erst einmal auf Eis gelegt. Zur Zeit fesselt mich Uncharted 3 und dann warte ich nur noch darauf, dass Skyrim und etwas später dann auch AC- Revelations auf Reisen geschickt werden.
Und irgendwann dazwischen werden Plätzchen gebacken.


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. November 2011)

Da Arkham City jetzt noch später kommt, werd ich die Wartezeit mit Bioshock überbrücken 
Skyrim wollte ich mir eigentlich erst später holen, aber das Video mit dem Werwolf sieht schon verdammt geil aus. Könnte passieren, dass ich nicht widerstehen kann, wenn ich es irgendwo im Regal stehen sehe


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und irgendwann dazwischen werden Plätzchen gebacken.


 
hm nja, Kekse muss ich ja auch noch backen, mal schaun ob die wieder so schnell verdunsten wie letztes Jahr


----------



## Neawoulf (7. November 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal meine Spiele-Fastenzeit doch unterbrochen und mich wieder mal an Amnesia gesetzt. Nicht das Hauptspiel, sondern die sehr gelungene Mod "White Night" (danke nochmal für den Tipp an EZehicheL). Das Ganze spielt (anders als das Hauptspiel und die meisten anderen Mods) nicht mehr in dunklen Felskellern und Schlosskorridoren, sondern in einem Irrenhaus. Irgendwie erinnert mich das Ganze ein wenig an eine Mischung aus Amnesia und Silent Hill (schmutzige, irgendwie vergammelt wirkende kaputte Krankenhauskorridore mit kranker Beleuchtung).

Und vertraute Gefühle machen sich auch schon wieder breit ... ich traue mich nicht weiter!



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morwenth (8. November 2011)

Ich habe mal wieder das legendäre "Titan Quest + Immortal Throne" ausgegraben.

Für mich immer noch eines der besten Diablo 2- ähnlichen Hack'n Slays.


----------



## svd (8. November 2011)

"Orcs Must Die!"

Eine wirklich nette Variante des Tower Defense Prinzips.
Trotz der Möglichkeit, bzw. Notwendigkeit, aktiv bei der Verteidigung mitzuwirken, bietet es durch die Anzahl der Fallen, Zaubersprüchen und Talentbäumen genug Spielraum, um zu optimieren oder auch mal zu experimentieren.


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (9. November 2011)

- Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 - Es liegt seit Ewigkeiten auf meinem Steam-Account. Jetzt habe ich es endlich anfgefangen und muss sagen, dass mir die erste (Soviets) Kampagne wirklich Spass macht.

- World of Warcraft: Cataclysm - Nach knapp einem Jahr haben mich die angekündigten Änderungen (Talentbäume weg, Pandaren, etc.) dazu bewegt, wieder mal vorbei zusehen. Letztes WE habe ich eine Worgen-Kriegerin auf 25 gespielt... macht echt wieder Spass, wenn man so eine lange Pause hatte. Wird aber für mich nun eher ein Gelegenheitstitel werden.

- Modern Warfare 3 - Seit heute Nachmittag bin ich damit beschäftigt. Auch wenn ich es wohl Ende der Woche durchhabe, so ist es doch wie ein guter Kinofilm. Schnell, bombastisch, schön.... und ohne Origin. :-b


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2011)

Skyrim frisst ja unheimlich viel Zeit, aber dank des Resturlaubs habe ich sogar noch ein wenig Raum für Assassin's Creed Revelations auf der PS3 gefunden, welches nun wiederum Uncharted 3 verdrängt hat. Der November ist wirklich extrem voll gepackt mit interessanten Titeln.

Wie auch immer: AC ist gewohnt gut von der Qualität her, wenn man mit dem Spielprinzip etwas anfangen kann.
Konstantinopel ist eine tolle Stadt, Ezio trägt endlich vernünftige Klamotten und macht einen deutlich besseren Eindruck, als in jungen Jahren und dass man nun seine Rekruten zwischenzeitlich betreuen kann, ist ebenfalls eine nette, kleine Neuerung.
Desmonds Abschnitte sind mitunter etwas anstrengend, aber mit etwas Geschick, gut zu erledigen und der Auftritt des dritten Protagonisten, Altair, ist prinzipiell sehr gelungen, aber leider viel zu kurz. Davon hatte ich mir etwas mehr versprochen: gestern Abend habe ich das dritte Siegel gespielt (



Spoiler



das bislang am tragischsten war, auch wenn ich vorher schon ungefähr wusste, was geschehen würde


), welches einen ziemlichen Zeitsprung vollzog. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, etwas mehr über den Zeitraum bis dorthin zu erfahren und was in dieser Zeit mit dem Artefakt geschah, aber nun gut, ich bin schon froh, dass Altair überhaupt noch mal Beachtung bekommt. 

Ansonsten werde ich für diesen Teil wohl nicht so lange brauchen, wie für seine Vorgänger, weil manche Erinnerungsabschnitte schon etwas kurz sind, aber Spaß macht es dennoch (Stichwort: italienische Barden).


----------



## McLovinN (24. November 2011)

Hallo, ich spiele z.Z. :

- L.o.L.
- CSS
- Driver San Fransisco (kann ich nur empfehlen) 
- NFS undercover


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. November 2011)

Modern Warfare 3
Der Multiplayer hat mich wieder ^^ nach dem ich BO ziemlich schnell links liegen gelassen hab finde ich durchaus gefallen an MW3.

MineCraft
Seit der 1.0 mal wieder verstärkt. sogar im SP Survival ne neue Welt angefangen - wenigstens so lange, bis der Server auf dem ich Spiel auf 1.0 aktualisiert ist ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Dezember 2011)

Neben Skyrim (das ich wohl auch noch in 2 Monaten spielen werde, damit lasse ich mir riiiichtig viel Zeit) spiele ich gerade *Tales of Monkey Island*, die Episoden-Fortsetzungen der Guybrush-Threepwood-mächtiger-Pirat!-Adventures, die ich damals in den 90ern so geliebt habe. Ich hab jetzt die erste von fünf Episoden durch und muss sagen: Es macht Spaß, der Humor ist toll, der Grafikstil leider nur durchschnittlich. Die gezeichneten Grafiken der ersten drei Spiele haben mir besser gefallen, aber ne Katastrophe ist es auch nicht. Das einzige, was mich bisher wirklich ein wenig stört, sind die Dialoge. Sie sind lustig, die Sprecher sind gut und haben einfach dieses typische Monkey-Island-Feeling, aber sie sind einfach zu kurz. In den alten Spielen konnte man sich minutenlang mit fast allen Charakteren unterhalten (es gab auch ziemlich viele); während in der ersten Episode von Tales of Monkey Island nur relativ wenige Charaktere rauskommen und auch nicht soviel zu sagen haben wie früher. Mal schauen, was noch kommt, vier Episoden habe ich ja noch vor mir.


----------



## anjuna80 (9. Dezember 2011)

Alan Wake


----------



## golani79 (9. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim, Arkham City und Castlevania Lords of Shadow


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mit Arkham City jetzt fertig. hab zwar erst 85% abgeschlossen, aber ehrlich gesagt ist die luft jetzt ein wenig raus und die energie um in allen challenges 3 medaillen zu holen fehlt mir irgendwie 
deswegen werf ich jetzt endlich skyrim rein, das steht schon seit über einer woche unangetastet im regal 
außerdem zock ich im mom noch borderlands im koop, das ist 2009 irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen.


----------



## Dampfnudelulli (22. Dezember 2011)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass das Puzzle-Spiel Happy Hills über die Feiertage kostenlos im AppStore fürs iPhone zu haben ist. Scheint wohl ne limitierte Aktion zu sein. 

Ich habs mir vor kurzem erst gekauft *grrrrrrr* is aber echt ganz witzig gemacht ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Januar 2012)

ich zocke gerade Schlacht um Mittelerde mit Elvenstar Mod. Orks zu tausenden Abschlachten regelt einfach^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Januar 2012)

Zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester habe ich mir für ca. 12 Euro bei Steam das Spiel L. A. Noire gegönnt. Ich hab zwar viel Gutes davon gehört, aber das Ergebnis übertrifft jede Erwartung. Das Gameplay ist gewöhnungsbedürftig (für die Rätsel- und Dialogparts hätte ich mir ein Point & Click Interface gewünscht), aber das Grafikdesign, die Atmosphäre, die Musik, die Qualität der Sprachaufnahmen und die einzelnen Kriminalfälle geben einem jederzeit das Gefühl, man würde sich eine gute alte Krimiserie anschauen, lang bevor CSI & Co. modern wurden. Das ganze Setting begeistert mich einfach und, nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungszeit, auch das Gameplay (simpel, aber es passt zum Spiel). Zwischendurch gibt es ein paar gut steuerbare Actionszenen (Verfolgungsjagden zu Fuß, mit dem Auto oder auch mal eine Schießerei oder Schlägerei), die glücklicherweise nicht (wie ich befürchtet habe) nur aus Quicktime Events bestehen (ich hasse Quicktime Events, darum fand ich auch Fahrenheit und Heavy Rain nicht besonders toll ... wenn man immer nur darauf achten muss, welche Taste man als nächstes drücken muss, dann verpasst man oft die Handlung, die sich gerade im Hintergrund ereignet).

Ein paar Kritikpunkte hab ich zu L. A. Noire dennoch: Die Sprachausgabe ist (rockstartypisch) komplett in englisch. Es gibt zwar deutsche Untertitel, aber die helfen einem wenig, wenn man während der Befragungen auf die Mimik, Gestik und Betonung der Leute achten muss. Einzige Möglichkeit ist das spätere Nachlesen im Protokoll. Ohne gute Englischkenntnisse ist das Spiel daher auch noch spielbar, allerdings sehr anstrengend. Meine Hörkenntnisse sind im oberen Mittelfeld, würde ich sagen, daher verstehe ich schon das meiste und spiele auch ohne Untertitel, ab und zu muss ich allerdings trotzdem nachschauen, was das eine oder andere Wort bedeutet bzw. was ein Satz in einem bestimmten Zusammenhang bedeutet. Als Ausgleich muss man dem Spiel abergestehen: Die Sprachqualität ist durchgehend absolut auf Kinoniveau. Die Rockstars haben es, was das angeht, einfach drauf, da werden keine halben Sachen gemacht.

Weiterer Kritikpunkt: Man kann sich noch so blöd anstellen, irgendwie kommt man trotzdem immer dem Täter auf die Spur. Da hätte ich mir mehr Entscheidungsfreiheit gewünscht bzw. die Möglichkeit, auch mal ernsthaft bei einem Fall zu versagen, wenn man sich richtig blöd anstellt. Stattdessen kann man die wichtigen Befragungen einfach direkt wiederholen, wenn sie nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bringen. Das ist anfängerfreundlich und frustvermeidend, aber man hat halt nie wirklich das Gefühl, sich für einen gelösten Fall auf die Schulter klopfen zu dürfen.

Ansonsten kann ich das Spiel jedem 40er/50er Jahre Krimi-Fan empfehlen, der bei einem Adventure auf harte Rätselnüsse und Point & Click Interface verzichten kann. Für GTA Fans ist des dagegen nur bedingt empfehlenswert, man kann sich zwar frei durch die Stadt bewegen und diverse Autos konfiszieren ("Polizeiliche Ermittlungen, wir benötigen ihr Fahrzeug!"), aber ein Open World Action Erlebnis wie GTA ist es auf keinen Fall, allein schon dadurch, dass man weder Passanten verletzten sollte, noch jederzeit die Waffe benutzen kann. Gauner laufen auch nicht frei auf der Straße herum, sondern sind grundsätzlich an Haupt- oder Nebeneinsätze gebunden.


----------



## anjuna80 (9. Januar 2012)

*Red Dead Redemption*

Der Einstieg ist etwas zäh, aber nach knappen 2 Stunden ist man in der Welt angekommen.
Hälfte des Spiels habe ich durch. Das Ganze steht GTA in nichts nach, und da es so wenig Spiele mit Wild West Settting gibt und ichs klasse finde, ists einen Tick besser


----------



## Bonkic (9. Januar 2012)

*tloz: twilight princess*

damals mit der wii gekauft, aber nie durchgespielt. 
hatte vergessen, wie außergewöhnlich gut das spiel doch ist.
hoffentlich hab ich jetzt das nötige durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## svd (10. Januar 2012)

Spiele noch immer *Borderlands* im SP Modus.

Ich liebe den Cel-Shading Look, mag das Setting, den Humor und das, im Grunde recht simple, Gameplay.

Und bis zum Endkampf (der war ja ein Witz gegen Skagzilla (ohne Exploit natürlich)) fand ich auch das Pacing sehr gut. 
Immer wenn ich angefangen habe zu denken, das Spiel werde nun doch etwas eintönig, ist eine neue Gegend freigeschalten worden, 
die Gegner dabei, hauptsächlich der elementaren Waffen wegen, immer einigermaßen fordernd geblieben (bloß nicht überrennen lassen).

Jetzt lauf ich grad durch den "Zombie Island of Dr. Ned" DLC. Sehr stimmig, viele (hinterhältige, aber leicht entzündliche) Zombies, recht umfangreich.

Naja, alles in allem, endlich wieder ein Spiel, wo die wochenendliche (manchmal auch werktägliche) Regenerationsphase des Körpers und Geistes mal hinten anstehen muss.


----------



## Enisra (15. Januar 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Spiele noch immer *Borderlands* im SP Modus.
> 
> Ich liebe den Cel-Shading Look, mag das Setting, den Humor und das, im Grunde recht simple, Gameplay.
> 
> ...



hm nja, irgendwie war der Endkampf wirklich etwas langweilig, da einfach mit dem Raketenwerfer drauf geholzt und dann den Abspann angeschaut
Aber das wird besser mit Clap-Trap


----------



## svd (16. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm nja, irgendwie war der Endkampf wirklich etwas langweilig, da einfach mit dem Raketenwerfer drauf geholzt und dann den Abspann angeschaut
> Aber das wird besser mit Clap-Trap


 
Ach, wo treff ich den? Nochmal durchspielen?

Hab jetzt auch mit "Uncharted 1" angefangen (aber nur, damit ich bald zum Zweiten komme...)
Ihr wollt einen "Tomb Raider Reboot"? Gebt "Naughty Dog" die CryEngine 3 und finanzielle Sicherheit für 3 Jahre.


----------



## Enisra (19. Januar 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Ach, wo treff ich den? Nochmal durchspielen?
> 
> Hab jetzt auch mit "Uncharted 1" angefangen (aber nur, damit ich bald zum Zweiten komme...)
> Ihr wollt einen "Tomb Raider Reboot"? Gebt "Naughty Dog" die CryEngine 3 und finanzielle Sicherheit für 3 Jahre.


 
nein, bei Clap-Traps Robot Revolution
oder auch nochmal durchspielen, geht auch


----------



## Kwengie (20. Januar 2012)

jetzt spiele ich wieder verstärkt Battlefield 3, nachdem Skyrim auf meinem Rechner Zicken macht.


----------



## UltimateFighter (23. Februar 2012)

Ich vertreibe mir gerade die Zeit mit Max Payne bis der dritte Teil endlich rauskommt. 
Zudem bin auch auch total gespannt, wie sich Star Wars auf der XBox Kinect spielt,,die habe ich noch nie ausprobiert dieses Ding..
Jemand von euch? 
Man soll ja so richtig mit den Händen die Macht auslösen könne und so...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. Februar 2012)

Da bei Steam grad günstiger und nie gespielt: *Mirror's Edge*

Ich frag mich warum ich so lang gezögert hab das Ding zu kaufen. Absolut geniales Spiel das völlig unverdient so untergegangen ist.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Absolut geniales Spiel das völlig unverdient so untergegangen ist.


 
so ist es! 
eines der besten spiele der vergangenen jahre.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Februar 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Absolut geniales Spiel das völlig unverdient so untergegangen ist.


 Gerade bei so einer Art von Spiel wäre eine Demo auch für den PC wahrscheinlich klug gewesen. Denn ich kann bzw. konnte mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass mir das Spiel gefällt, eine Demo hätte ich aber trotzdem ausprobiert und würde vielleicht am Herumturnen doch Gefallen finden und das Spiel kaufen.
Ohne Demo aber, keine Chance...


----------



## Exar-K (24. Februar 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Gerade bei so einer Art von Spiel wäre eine Demo auch für den PC wahrscheinlich klug gewesen. Denn ich kann bzw. konnte mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass mir das Spiel gefällt, eine Demo hätte ich aber trotzdem ausprobiert und würde vielleicht am Herumturnen doch Gefallen finden und das Spiel kaufen.
> Ohne Demo aber, keine Chance...


 2,49€ sind jetzt nicht so die Rieseninvestition.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Februar 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> 2,49€ sind jetzt nicht so die Rieseninvestition.


 Ich bezog mich auch mehr auf die Vergangenheit, und ich denke Lightbringer mit der von mir zitierten Aussage ebenfalls. 

Wenn ich alle Spiele kaufen würde auf die das zutrifft was ich schrieb, dann wären 2,49€ je Spiel zusammengenommen zwar auch keine ganz große Ausgabe, aber werde ich trotzdem nicht machen, wenn ich mir relativ sicher bin das diese nichts für mich sind.

Denn bei allen Gameplay-Szenen die ich gesehen habe, hatte ich nie das Gefühl dieses Spiel würde ich gerne spielen wollen. Aber da es so oft gelobt wurde, hätte ich eine Demo ausprobiert.
Aber egal, ist sowieso zu spät.


----------



## Exar-K (25. Februar 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Aber egal, ist sowieso zu spät.


 Würde ich nicht sagen. Diese Softwareperle ist es immer noch wert gespielt zu werden.
Qualitativ ein sehr tolles, innovatives Erlebnis und zu den geschenkten Preisen, für die es mittlerweile zu haben ist, erst recht.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Februar 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht sagen. Diese Softwareperle ist es immer noch wert gespielt zu werden.
> Qualitativ ein sehr tolles, innovatives Erlebnis und zu den geschenkten Preisen, für die es mittlerweile zu haben ist, erst recht.


 Ich kann mich da nur wiederholen, von dem was ich vom Spiel gesehen habe, sagt es mir nicht zu. Ich nehme mal an, dass bei den Leuten die sich das Spiel gekauft haben und gut finden, es zumindest zuvor ein Interesse am Spiel gab, sonst hätten sie es sich wohl auch nicht gekauft.

Und die Spielehersteller sollen einfach eine Demo veröffentlichen, denn genau dafür ist diese Testmöglichkeit gut.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (25. Februar 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auch mehr auf die Vergangenheit, und ich denke Lightbringer mit der von mir zitierten Aussage ebenfalls.
> 
> Wenn ich alle Spiele kaufen würde auf die das zutrifft was ich schrieb, dann wären 2,49€ je Spiel zusammengenommen zwar auch keine ganz große Ausgabe, aber werde ich trotzdem nicht machen, wenn ich mir relativ sicher bin das diese nichts für mich sind.
> 
> ...


Mir gings genauso. Ich bin zwar nen Freund von SP Shootern etc. aber konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass es Spaß macht virtuell über nen paar Dächer zu hopsen und nur ganz gelegentlich mal zu kämpfen. Aber das war nen großer Irrtum. ^^
Aber wie du richtig gesagt hast: eine Demo, in der der geneigte Spieler das Spielprinzip mal selbst ausprobieren kann, wäre da fast Pflicht gewesen.


----------



## FlorianStangl (25. Februar 2012)

Project CARS <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und die Spielehersteller sollen einfach eine Demo veröffentlichen, denn genau dafür ist diese Testmöglichkeit gut.


 
es gab sogar ne demo, allerdings unverständlicherweise nur für konsolen.


----------



## Exar-K (25. Februar 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Mir gings genauso. Ich bin zwar nen Freund von SP Shootern etc. aber konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass es Spaß macht virtuell über nen paar Dächer zu hopsen und nur ganz gelegentlich mal zu kämpfen. Aber das war nen großer Irrtum. ^^


 Mir ging es genauso. Hatte ursprünglich kaum Interesse an dem Titel, da ich mich nicht wirklich für Parkour interessiere und mir nicht vorstellen konnte, dass mir ein Spiel dazu gefallen würde.
Hab dann bei einem der etlichen Steamdeals zu diesem Titel für 2,50€ zugeschlagen (laut Kaufhistorie sogar schon Nov 2009) und war begeistert.

Ich gebe aber zu, mit einer Demo hätte ich es schon früher gekauft.
Aber nun hat mich Dice immerhin als sicheren Käufer für einen 2. Teil.


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Februar 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es gab sogar ne demo, allerdings unverständlicherweise nur für konsolen.


 Eine Demo für PC war natürlich gemeint. Ich hatte mich vorher im Netz nochmal informiert, es hätte auch sein können, dass es eine gibt und ich dies einfach nur nicht mitbekommen habe.

Okay, ihr habt mich überzeugt, wenn ich dieses Spiel sehe und ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit habe, wird es gekauft und gespielt.


----------



## Gwenderon (29. Februar 2012)

Jop, ich schliesse mich an, das klingt einfach gut, da werd ich auch mal reinschnuppern muss ich sagen!


----------



## Prime85 (18. März 2012)

Ich habe heute das Adventure *Lost Chronicles of Zerzura* beendet und kann das Spiel jedem empfehlen, der Adventures gerne spielt. Das Spiel wurde von Cranberry Production (Black Mirror 2 und 3) entwickelt und erzählt eine spannende Abenteuer-Geschichte in einem unverbrauchten Szenario. Die Rätsel sind größtenteils logisch und gut ins Spielgeschehen integriert aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist für Adventure-Profis ein wenig zu einfach. Meine Spielzeit lag bei 9-10 Stunden und dabei hatte ich keinerlei Abstürze, Bugs oder technische Probleme. Nur ein kleiner Bug bzw. Logik-Schnitzer ist mir aufgefallen. Nachdem ich einen Inventargegenstand einem anderen Charakter übergeben hatte, war dieser Gegenstand in der nächsten Szene wieder in meinem Inventar.

Die Haupt-Charaktere sind sympathisch und wurden auch gut vertont. Es gibt recht wenig Musik aber die ist ganz gut gelungen und die Geräuschkulisse im Spielgeschehen hört sich natürlich und glaubwürdig an. Grafisch werden viele verschiedene Schauplätze geboten und diese wirken zumeist auch sehr hübsch und sind detailiert gestaltet.

Meine Negativpunkte:
- einige Zwischensequenzen sind nur aneinandergereihte Standbilder mit einem Sprecher (-4)
- Charakteranimationen wirken oft ein wenig ungelenk und steif (-3)
- teilweise etwas gestelzte Dialoge (-2)
- recht wenig Musik (-2)
- kleine Logik-Schnitzer (-1)

Meine Wertung: *88%*

In der Heft-Ausgabe 02/2012 gab PCGames dem Spiel 80%. Auf pcgames.de gibt es leider keinerlei Info zu diesem Spiel außer einem Trailer:
Lost Chronicles of Zerzura Trailer | News, Tests, Tipps, Cheats, Lösungen und Videos zu PC-Spielen - PC GAMES.DE - Video Portal powered by Hardwareclips.com


----------



## Mellsei (20. März 2012)

Momentan nur Mass Effect 3 ... aber heute Abend wird es zünde gespielt .. :/ danach wird was neues angefangen


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2012)

Ich hab* Alan Wake* durchgespielt. War wirklich ein prima Einzelspielerlebnis, mit einer guten Geschichte und interessanten Charakteren. Eins muss man Remedy wirklich lassen, sie können wirklich toll Geschichten erzählen. Schade nur, dass man quasi immer gegen die gleichen Gegner kämpft, gestört hat es mich aber nicht so. Ein tolles Spiel, welches ich sicher irgendwann noch einmal durchspielen werde.


----------



## LordDelany (21. März 2012)

DotA 2 Beta <3

Kann DotA 2 jedem empfehlen, der den ersten Teil (oder die zahllosen Spiele, die Aeon of Strife abgekupfert haben) mochte. Kurze Eingewöhnungsphase und es fühlt sich an wie ein - vor allem atmosphärisch verbessertes - DotA 1.

Endlich war es Ice Frog möglich, die Limits von Warcraft 3 hinter sich zu lassen, was beispielsweise zu einem besseren Matchmaking - aber auch zahllosen anderen Verbesserungen - geführt hat.

Wer keinen Beta-Key ergattern konnte und trotzdem einmal einen Blick auf das Spiel werfen will, dem empfehle ich http://www.joindota.com. Dort werden competitive matches in erstklassiger Qualität von TobiWanKenobi (auf englisch) kommentiert.

PS: Warnung an Einsteiger ins Genre: Es dauert einige Zeit, bis man sich ins Spiel eingearbeitet hat. In der finalen Version wird es dann auch einen Mentoren-Modus geben, in dem man von erfahrenen Spielern lernen kann.


----------



## stawacz (26. März 2012)

also ich zock derzeit skyrim,fifa12&BF3...damit bin ich vollstens ausgelastet.....


hab grad gesehen das bei amazon drakensang gold für 5 euro zu haben is,,kann ich jedem nur ans herz legen der es noch nich gespielt hat


----------



## Vordack (26. März 2012)

Ich zock gerade Skyrim als "Diebischer-Destruction-Magier-mit-dem-Hang-Monster-mit-dem-Doch-zu-ärgern-der-sich-aus-jeder-Situation-herausreden-kann


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2012)

Aktuell "The Whispered World".


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. März 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aktuell "The Whispered World".


 Jaaaaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaa


 
Sadwick finde ich besser als sein "Haustier". Der hat eine so destruktiv-depressive Art an sich, ich muss mich fast jedes Mal schlapplachen, wie klein er sich selbst immer macht. Ein Typ von Adventure-Held, wie man ihn selten trifft.


----------



## Mellsei (29. März 2012)

Hab Uncharted 2 leider durchgespielt .. =( .. Ich muss mir Teil Eins und Drei sofort holen :'( so schnell es geht 
Bis dahin vertrödle ich die Zeit bei BFBC2 online =D


----------



## svd (29. März 2012)

Jep, Uncharted 2 war verdammt gut, hab erst letzte Woche endlich eine MP Coop Partie für die vorletzte Trophäe geholt.

Jetzt sitze ich an "COD5: World at War", wollte mal wieder etwas simpleres spielen. Naja.
Leider deutsch, also gekünstelt und übertrieben klingende Sprachausgabe, schlechte Soundabmischung (inkonsistente Lautstärke der Dialoge, schwache Soundeffekte, so scheinen sich Deutsche und Russen heftigst mit Popcorn und Luftpolsterfolie zu bekriegen), die Treyarch typischen wirren Videoschnipsel und seltsame Musikwahl...
ich hoffe sehr, der Vollständigkeit halber, bis zum Ende durchzuhalten.


----------



## Mellsei (30. März 2012)

Hmm.. ich habe mit COD MW1 angefangen und den Rest ausgelassen weil ich die mich nicht so sonderlich angesprochen haben ... leider Teil ich nicht den Geschmack mit alten Waffen zu hantieren ... 
 Hast du auch schon den Rest der Reihe gespielt ??


----------



## svd (30. März 2012)

Ja, fast. Mir fehlen noch CoD3 (war ja konsolenexklusiv, kann ich ja jetzt nachholen) und eben der Fünfer.

Am liebsten mag ich immer noch ca. die erste Hälfte oder zwei Drittel von CoD2 und einiges aus CoD4 (zB. Pripyat, AC-130...)


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. April 2012)

Da ich mir derletzt ne 360 gekauft hab, im Moment hauptsächlich auf Konsole:

Forza 4
Fifa 12 
Dante's Inferno


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2012)

Gute Entscheidung ... ich hab mir am WE von einem Kumpel die MGS HD Collection ausgeliehen und hab ein paar Stunden MGS3 gespielt.


----------



## Vordack (3. April 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Da ich mir derletzt ne 360 gekauft hab, im Moment hauptsächlich auf Konsole:
> 
> Forza 4
> Fifa 12
> Dante's Inferno


 
Bitte keine Konsolenposts in einen PC-Forum erstellen, es könnte manche User dazu bringen auszuflippen und etwas unüberlegtes zu tun


----------



## Shorty484 (3. April 2012)

> Bitte keine Konsolenposts in einen PC-Forum erstellen, es könnte manche  User dazu bringen auszuflippen und etwas unüberlegtes zu tun


Die Frage lautet ja nur was grad gespielt wird, Plattform is doch wurscht. Seid doch nicht so intolerant, habt euch lieb


----------



## Mellsei (5. April 2012)

Ein Pc ist doch irgendwo tief drinnen auch eine Konsole ... oder eine Konsole eher ein PC ?? ^^...Rassismus unter Plattformen ??


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Ein Pc ist doch irgendwo tief drinnen auch eine Konsole ...


 
Wenn dein Rechner eine Seele hätte, würde er dir für diese Bemerkung einen kräftigen Tritt in den Hintern geben.
Zumindeste ICH würde das machen, wenn ich deine Rechenkiste wäre.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. April 2012)

Eben die ganze Zeit* Rayman Origins* zu dritt an einem PC gespielt (geht ja bis 4er Coop). Einfach herrlich chaotisch und spaßig. Ist echt toll geworden. Auch ganz ohne DRM! Warum nicht immer so?


----------



## stawacz (10. April 2012)

ich werd jetzt drakensang am fluss der zeit mal wieder installieren,,,dat geistert mir seit tagen(jedes mal wenn ich an der DVD im schrank vorbei laufe)im kopf herum,,,,

die athmosphäre is mmn ungeschlagen,,


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2012)

Habe zwischen den Feiertagen die ersten 2 Stunden von "Crysis 2" gespielt. Mensch, wie das rockt. Und damit meine ich nicht nur das stimmige Hauptthema von Hans Zimmer. Endlich hat man es wieder mit einer guten Feind-KI zu tun und nicht mit inflationären Gegner-Massen wie in den meisten Ego-Shootern.

Muss mir heute abend wieder ein bisschen Zeit dafür nehmen.


----------



## Mellsei (10. April 2012)

Tu dies ! Das Spiels ist Wahnsinns Endgeil! Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht . 
Nur das Ende war etwas Mau. Doch bis dahin Wahnsinnig geil! Dachte nach der hälfte de Spiels ungefähr das das Spiel zu Ende sei , doch dann begann es erst richtig. Wo bist du gerade ??


----------



## Exar-K (10. April 2012)

Homefront, Bulletstorm und Trine 2 sind fertig, jetzt werde ich auch mal die Drakensang-Reihe weiterspielen.
Irgendwie hatte ich das vor längerer Zeit beiseite gelegt und vergessen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Tu dies ! Das Spiels ist Wahnsinns Endgeil! Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht .
> Nur das Ende war etwas Mau. Doch bis dahin Wahnsinnig geil! Dachte nach der hälfte de Spiels ungefähr das das Spiel zu Ende sei , doch dann begann es erst richtig. Wo bist du gerade ??



Meine ich hätte bei "Verkehrschaos" aufgehört. Bis jetzt top. Auch schon die erste Begegnung mit den Cephs gehabt.
Mach schon irre Laune. Wer möchte da noch "Call of Duty" ?!


----------



## Mellsei (10. April 2012)

Du, Call of Duty its sowieso moment der größte Unnütz... es gibt so viele bessere Spiele  , da hält ein "CoD" einen nur auf
und das sagt ein alter CoD Fanboy ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Du, Call of Duty its sowieso moment der größte Unnütz... es gibt so viele bessere Spiele  , da hält ein "CoD" einen nur auf
> und das sagt ein alter CoD Fanboy ...



Korrekt, Alter !


----------



## Hobgoblin (11. April 2012)

Kriegsstrategie World of Tanks, obwohl ich dafür immer weniger Zeit finde. Dazu noch NFS World und Farm Kingdom zur Entspannung.


----------



## Enisra (11. April 2012)

nachdem Gronkh jetzt ein Edna bricht aus Let's Play macht hab ich dann doch die Option gezogen und mir mal the Whispered World angefangen
oder so ähnlich ...
es läuft noch Podcast


----------



## MisterSmith (11. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nachdem Gronkh jetzt ein Edna bricht aus Let's Play macht...


 Von dem hatte ich mir den Anfang eines LP zu DA 2 angeschaut: Ich spiele DA2 zum ersten mal...wenn ich einen Charakter auswähle kommt gleich eine Animation... Und auf nie mehr wieder hören.


----------



## Mellsei (13. April 2012)

Hab wieder mit eine wenig Strategie angefangen ...C&C 3 Solls sein =D ... gestern erst schon Zwei runden gespielt... ach wie ich die Alien Rasse Scrin liebe .... <3


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. April 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Hab wieder mit eine wenig Strategie angefangen ...C&C 3 Solls sein =D ... gestern erst schon Zwei runden gespielt... ach wie ich die Alien Rasse Scrin liebe .... <3


 
Ich fand die immer ziemlich kagge  , das Spiel ist trotzdem gut 

@Topic
Hab mich jetzt doch mal an *Dead Space* gewagt. 

Irgendwie hauts mich noch nicht so sehr vom Hocker. Ist gruslig und blutig, aber so wirklich Spannung entwickelt sich da bisher nach 2h Spielzeit nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. April 2012)

Im Moment spiele ich mal wieder häufiger auf der PS3 Gran Turismo 5. Macht wieder richtig Spaß und sieht auch richtig gut aus für ein PS3-Spiel (im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Konsolenspielen läuft es auch in 1080p). Wenn nur der Sound besser wäre ...


----------



## Bonkic (13. April 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> (im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Konsolenspielen läuft es auch in 1080p).


 
nein, läuft es nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. April 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, läuft es nicht.


 
Hab nochmal nachgegooglet ... und muss dir Recht geben  Wird nur hochskaliert, sieht aber trotzdem deutlich besser aus als so manches andere Spiel in 720p. Wenn man sich z. B. GTA IV zum Vergleich auf der PS3 anschaut ... da bluten einem die Augen.


----------



## MICHI123 (14. April 2012)

Wir zocken zur Zeit wieder Command and Conquers Generals + Zero Hour addon + Shockwave Plugin 
Macht im Mulitplayer zusammen gegen die KI oder gegeneinander echt super Spaß


----------



## dmwDragon (14. April 2012)

PC:
Battlefield 3
BadCompany2
Dead Island
Left4Dead 2
Landwirtschafts Simulator 2011

PS3:
Red Dead Redemtion 
LA Noire
Skyrim


----------



## svd (14. April 2012)

"Master of Magic". Bis mitten in die Nacht hinein. Also, für ein fast zwanzig Jahre altes Spiel macht es mir noch immer viel Spaß.
Wahrscheinlich derzeit mein liebstes Strategiespiel aller Zeiten. 
Und bis auf eine Handvoll Ausnahmen (zB. "Civilization", "Heroes of M&M 2", "X-Com", "Master of Orion", "Warcraft 2", "Dune 2") kann ich mit dem Genre herzlich wenig anfangen.


----------



## GamerMaus (24. April 2012)

Ich hab am Wochenende die Beta von Tera-Online gespielt Tera Online - Gameplay und Vorstellungsvideo - YouTube
... war ganz nett anzusehen, aber im Endeffekt wohl wieder nur ein weiteres MMO unter vielen...besonders gefesselt hat es mich jetzt nicht :\

Nachdem ich die Beta von Diablo 3 bis zur Vergasung gespielt hab und sie jetzt ja eh öffentlich war bzw. zu Ende geht, werd ich da auch erstmal warten bis es endgültig raus kommt im Mai 

Solange bleib ich erst mal bei Battlefield 3 und Skyrim ... für mehr ist eigentlich auch gar keine Zeit im Moment


----------



## McDrake (24. April 2012)

"Tribes : Ascend"
Wieder ein wirklich cooles Spielgefühl.
Wer Tribes 2 mochte, muss den (Gratis-)Titel unbedingt anspielen.
Man kommt auch sehr gut ohne richtiges Geld zurecht. 
Zumindest gehts mir so


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> "Tribes : Ascend"
> Wieder ein wirklich cooles Spielgefühl.
> Wer Tribes 2 mochte, muss den (Gratis-)Titel unbedingt anspielen.
> Man kommt auch sehr gut ohne richtiges Geld zurecht.
> Zumindest gehts mir so


 
das spiel hat auch in wertungsmäßig bislang erstaunlich (sehr) gut abgeschnitten.
ich hatte eigentlich mir einem ziemlichen reinfall gerechnet.
werds mir wohl auch mal anschauen. 

schade, dass versäumt wurde, die hype-maschinerie anzuwerfen. 
ich schätze, dass hier kaum einer überhaupt von der existenz des spiel weiss.


----------



## McDrake (24. April 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das spiel hat auch in wertungsmäßig bislang erstaunlich (sehr) gut abgeschnitten.
> ich hatte eigentlich mir einem ziemlichen reinfall gerechnet.
> werds mir wohl auch mal anschauen.
> 
> ...


Ich war drei Wochen im Urlaub und danach fand ich die Review auf Gametrailers.
Danach runtergeladen und gespielt.
Eigentlich wollte ich dann noch eine aktuelle News zu diesem Thema auf dieser Page suchen...
Hab aber nix gefunden


----------



## Enisra (24. April 2012)

ich habe jetzt Darkstar One beendet und njoa, irgendwie
also das fliegen macht Spaß, auch mit Joystick, der auch endlich mal ran durfte, aber irgendwie war die Story zum Ende hin eher Murkses
Es ist ein gutes Spiel und ich hätte gern einen zweiten Teil, am liebsten würd ich selbst die Story schreiben, aber so?


----------



## MisterSmith (24. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt Darkstar One beendet und njoa, irgendwie
> also das fliegen macht Spaß, auch mit Joystick, der auch endlich mal ran durfte, aber irgendwie war die Story zum Ende hin eher Murkses
> Es ist ein gutes Spiel und ich hätte gern einen zweiten Teil, am liebsten würd ich selbst die Story schreiben, aber so?





Spoiler



Ich fand das Ende gar nicht mal so schlecht, die engen Passagen zu Fliegen war ganz nett. Was mich genervt hat, war das "Labyrinth" auf einem der Planeten, aus dem man wieder rausfinden musste.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. April 2012)

Ich glaube, wenn ich mal viel Zeit und nix zu spielen habe, dann sollte ich mir Darkstar One auch mal anschauen. Das Genre fehlt mir irgendwie und außer der X-Reihe und vor kurzem das Wing Commander Fanspiel gibt es da nichts wirklich aktuelles.

Den Joystick habe ich übrigens auch wieder rausgeholt, allerdings für eine WW2-Flugsimulation: IL-2 Sturmovik 1946. Anfang des Jahres kam ein neuer Patch dafür raus und irgendwie hab ich wieder Lust drauf bekommen und es macht wieder richtig Spaß, auch wenn es sicherlich talentiertere Piloten gibt als mich.

Da meine letzte Mission sehr ereignisreich war, schreib ich einfach mal einen kurzen Bericht 

Im Moment fliege ich eine Deutsche 1943er Kampagne in Russland mit der BF-109 G6. In der letzten Mission sollten Versorgungs- und Kampffahrzeuge am Boden auf feindlichem Gebiet zerstört werden. Während ich mich umgeschaut habe, flogen einige Tracer an mir vorbei, die von den Abwehrgeschützen eines Zuges stammten. Bei genauerem Blick fiel mir auf, dass der Zug auch einige Güterwaggons zog, daher war das natürlich ein lohnendes Ziel.

Noch bevor ich angreifen konnte habe ich allerdings einen ersten Treffer der Zugkanonen in den Rumpf bekommen, der mein großes 20 mm MG funktionsunfähig gemacht hat. Damit war erstmal mein Hauptargument gegen gepanzerte Bodeneinheiten ausgefallen. Da ich allerdings genug Munition in den beiden 13mm MGs hatte, griff ich den Zug trotzdem an, ich wollte schließlich nicht mit vollen MGs zurückfliegen.

Leider war der Zug wohl recht schwer gepanzert, daher habe ich einige Anflüge gebraucht um überhaupt ein wenig Schaden anzurichten während die vier Abwehrkanonen fröhlich auf mich einballerten. Irgendwann wurde ich dann ein zweites Mal nach einem Überflug ins Heck getroffen, der mich das Höhenruder gekostet hat. Ich konnte also die Maschine nicht mehr nach oben und unten "nicken" lassen.

Da ich über feindlichem Gebiet flog und dazu noch sehr tief, konnte ich natürlich nicht einfach abspringen oder die Maschine notlanden. Hab mich also sofort auf den Weg nach Hause gemacht. Da die Maschine sehr gut ausbalanciert ist flog sie auch schön gerade aus. Mit Vollgas zog die Maschine etwas nach oben, wenn ich Gas weg nahm zog sie nach unten. Bei ca. 60% Gas und 270 km/h flog sie aber schnurgeradeaus.

Da ich keine engen Kurven fliegen konnte war es erstmal ne Kunst überhaupt die richtige Position vor der Landebahn zu finden. Mit ca. 260 bis 270 km/h flog ich also auf die Landebahn zu (landen sollte man möglichst unter 200 km/h) und konnte zumindest die Klappen ausfahren, das Fahrwerk jedoch nicht, da die Maschine dann wegen des hohen Luftwiderstands stumpf in den Boden gedonnert wäre. Bin dann also mit Vollgas, knapp 250 km/h und ohne Fahrwerk aufgesetzt, Motor und eine Tragfläche hab ich dabei verloren, aber ich habe es unverletzt überlebt  Der schwer bewaffnete Zug durfte leider weiterfahren, da ich ohne das schwere MG kaum Schaden verursacht habe.

Wegen solchen Erlebnissen liebe solche Simulationen! Sowas erlebt man bei reinen Arcadespielen einfach nicht, außer sie sind gescriptet und dann steht meistens noch dabei, welche Taste man drücken soll.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (26. April 2012)

Ich spiele im Moment

PC:
Rayman Origins
Battlefield 3
Battlefield : Back to Karkand
Just Cause 2 
Tropico 3
und LoL


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich fand das Ende gar nicht mal so schlecht, die engen Passagen zu Fliegen war ganz nett. Was mich genervt hat, war das "Labyrinth" auf einem der Planeten, aus dem man wieder rausfinden musste.


 
naja, also ich hatte irgendwo schon mit klassischeren Happy End gerechnet, also 


Spoiler



also es stellt sich herraus das Jack der Vater von der Schnalle ist und so oder von mir aus die Beziehung auch irgendwie interesanter gestalten hätte man können
wobei Labyrinthe nicht mal so fies waren, Blöd war eher das ich die Kontrollen so eingestellt habe, das sich die DSO wie ein Flugzeug fliegt, also dreht man den Joystick, dreht sich auch das Schiff, was in der Grundeinstellung aber auf X-Achse liegt und so musste man das immer wieder umstellen, wobei die Funktionsbelegung eh bissel komisch war, so mal ab davon dass die Schubkontrolle falsch rum war hätte man die auch irgendwie kompakter in der Tasterturbelegung gestalten können



Aber ansonsten war´s Schön mal wieder den Joystick nutzen zu können


----------



## MisterSmith (28. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, also ich hatte irgendwo schon mit klassischeren Happy End gerechnet, also
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Mit der Steuerung hatte ich keine Probleme, habe es aber mit einem Gamepad gespielt. Bei dem einen Labyrinth gab es eine Stelle, an der ich mindestens 1 Stunde hängen geblieben bin, da der Eindruck erweckt wurde man müsse einen Generator zerstören.
Was aber gar nicht der Fall war...

An die Story selbst kann ich mich nicht mehr so richtig daran erinnern, ich fand es einfach nur gut, dass der letzte Kampf keine reine Ballerorgie war, sondern auch etwas Fluggeschick erfordert hat.


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



hmmm, ne, nicht mitbekommen, eigentlich lief das alles gut mit abschießen, nur in der Waffenfabrik war es fies in dem Tunnel wo hinter einem alles Explodiert und man dann zu so nem Hinderniss kommt mit 4 Möglichkeiten und 3 Sackgassen
aber ja, es war schon interesanter da sich durch Enge gänge zu schleichen als da bei Freelancer, allerdings bin ich so nach der hälfte nur noch auf dem Kopf geflogen


----------



## MisterSmith (28. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Genau diese Fabrik meinte ich, die Sackgassen waren auch nicht gerade berauschend . Ich bezog mich auf die verschlossenen Türen davor, die waren für mich noch ärgerlicher.


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2012)

och, da bin ich immer in Richtung der Ziele geflogen 



Spoiler



nur einmal wurde ich in so ner Schleuse eingeschlossen -.-


----------



## MisterSmith (28. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> och, da bin ich immer in Richtung der Ziele geflogen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich denke diese Schleuse meinte ich, da habe ich dann den Überblick verloren und ich dachte man muss einen Generator zerstören, konnte man aber nicht, nur dessen "Hitpoints" dezimieren.


----------



## Batze (28. April 2012)

Hab mal wieder Diablo 2 rausgesucht.   Am 2.5 fängt die neue Ladder an, da kann man die Zeit bis D 3 überbrücken und sich schon mal ein wenig einstimmen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. April 2012)

*Fallout 3
*Habs echt lang in der Ecke liegen lassen. Jetzt noch mal von vorn angefangen und hoffe, dass es so gut ist wie alle sagen


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. April 2012)

Gerade *Limbo* durchgespielt. Wow, das Spiel hat mich echt sehr beeindruckt. Alleine schon der Stil, dazu die Rätsel und die ganze Spielwelt einfach wahnsinnig stimmig. Irre, wie viele Ideen alleine da drinstecken. Das war wirklich mal ein kreatives Werk. Tolles Spiel


----------



## Mothman (1. Mai 2012)

Aus irgendeinem Grund "The Hunter" (wieder)entdeckt. 
Macht bisher irgendwie Spaß. Nur das Bezahlmodell ist ätzend. 
Nur ein Gebiet, eine Waffe und eine Jagdlizenz, wenn man nicht bezahlen will. Bisher will ich das, trotz viel Spaß beim Spiel, nicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aus irgendeinem Grund "The Hunter" (wieder)entdeckt.


 Ist das wie Oblivion, nur in Langweilig?


----------



## Enisra (1. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aus irgendeinem Grund "The Hunter" (wieder)entdeckt.
> Macht bisher irgendwie Spaß. Nur das Bezahlmodell ist ätzend.
> Nur ein Gebiet, eine Waffe und eine Jagdlizenz, wenn man nicht bezahlen will. Bisher will ich das, trotz viel Spaß beim Spiel, nicht.


 
Ist die Wildschweinplage bei dir schon so schlimm das jetzt schon mal üben bist?


----------



## Mothman (1. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ist die Wildschweinplage bei dir schon so schlimm das jetzt schon mal üben bist?


Hehe, ne ich wohne seit ca. 2 Jahren weiter weg vom Grunewald. Hier hab ich bisher an Wildtieren nur Füchse gesehen. Das aber schon mehrfach. Früher war ich durchaus öfter auch mal mit Wildschweinrotten konfrontiert. Darum liebe ich Berlin ja auch irgendwie: Du gehstz.B.  in das zweitgrößte (oder größte?) Kaufhaus Europas, fährst danach 3 bis 5 Busstationen, steigst aus und kannst von Wildschweinen attackiert werden. Theoretisch. 
Man muss in Berlin halt immer ne Currywurst dabei haben, falls man von Schweinen angegriffen wird. 



> Ist das wie Oblivion, nur in Langweilig?


 Naja, eher wie Risen in Spannend. 
Ne, man muss schon arg viel Geduld mitbringen. Man stampft schon mal ne Stunde in der Gegend rum, ohne auch nur ein Vieh zu sehen. Ist im Grunde genauso wie damals "Deer Hunter", nur wesentlich schöner. Die Licht und Wettereffekte können sich imo heute noch sehen lassen, bei "The Hunter". 
Was ich aber vermisse ist die Bullet-Cam. 

EDIT:
So, werde jetzt nochmal ne Runde jagen gehen. Hab noch 3 Missionen offen*. 

* in "The Hunter", nicht im Grunewald^^


----------



## Shorty484 (1. Mai 2012)

Hab mal wieder meine NfS Teile raus gekramt, zur Zeit liegt Undercover im Laufwerk. Hab mir gestern NfS Hot Pursuit bestellt und hoffe das es sich gelohnt hat. Hoffe es ist bis übermorgen da, dann wird gerast


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2012)

Zur Zeit läuft bei mir "Edna bricht aus".
Glaube es war im Nachhinein ein Fehler nach dem optisch wunderschönen "The Whispered World" das Erstlingswerk von Daedalic anzuzocken, zumindest in dieser Reihenfolge. Statt wunderbarer, detaillierter Zeichnungen hat man jetzt ein Gekleckse, das auch von einem Grundschüler stammen könnte... 
Aber der Humor sitzt, und das ist das Wichtigste.

Allerdings ist das Spiel trotz aktuellstem Patch immer noch nicht ganz absturzsicher... Naja, immerhin hat Daedalic dazugelernt, denn TWW war ja (fast) bugfrei...


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Man muss in Berlin halt immer ne Currywurst dabei haben, falls man von Schweinen angegriffen wird.


Als Mann wohl kein Problem! 

Wenn ich mal zum Zocken komme, dann The Witcher 2 EE sowie Binary Domain.


----------



## Vordack (2. Mai 2012)

Ich bin derzeit mit Risen 2 beschäftigt. Wenn es weiterhin so stimmungsvoll bleibt dann hab ioch es wohl innerhalb dieses Monats durch.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit läuft bei mir "Edna bricht aus"....
> Allerdings ist das Spiel trotz aktuellstem Patch immer noch nicht ganz absturzsicher...


 Hatte ich auch angespielt und aufgrund der Abstürze wieder aufgehört und deinstalliert. Die Geschichte ist ja ganz nett und sehr gut finde ich die passende Musik, aber die technischen Probleme sind doch zu groß.

Alleine das Installieren hat mich eigentlich schon zu viele Nerven gekostet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch angespielt und aufgrund der Abstürze wieder aufgehört und deinstalliert. Die Geschichte ist ja ganz nett und sehr gut finde ich die passende Musik, aber die technischen Probleme sind doch zu groß.
> 
> Alleine das Installieren hat mich eigentlich schon zu viele Nerven gekostet.


Bei mir stürzt es eigentlich nur dann ab wenn ich als Harvey im Dialog mit Edna bestimmte Themen aus der Drag&Drop-Leiste versehentlich mit der rechten (!) anklicke. Dann lande ich immer auf meinem Desktop zurück.
Seit ich dies tunlichst meide, läufts soweit problemlos. Trotzdem: Ein sehr dummer Bug.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei mir stürzt es eigentlich nur dann ab wenn ich als Harvey im Dialog mit Edna bestimmte Themen aus der Drag&Drop-Leiste versehentlich mit der rechten (!) anklicke. Dann lande ich immer auf meinem Desktop zurück.
> Seit ich dies tunlichst meide, läufts soweit problemlos. Trotzdem: Ein sehr dummer Bug.


 Bei mir war es leider trotz Patch immer so alle 10 bis 30 Minuten, auch ohne das ich irgendwas gemacht habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Bei mir war es leider trotz Patch immer so alle 10 bis 30 Minuten, auch ohne das ich irgendwas gemacht habe.


DAS ist natürlich bitter !


----------



## Enisra (2. Mai 2012)

"In diesem Bild bringt Captain Unbrauchbar den Spieler zur Weißglut! 

Edna bricht aus liegt aktuell auch in meinem Amazonwarenkorb weil mir das Grokh LP gefällt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> "In diesem Bild bringt Captain Unbrauchbar den Spieler zur Weißglut!


Noch besser:
Edna:"Aber wieso ist es dann so hell im Raum?"
Harvey:"Muss wohl an der Grafikkarte liegen..."


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Mai 2012)

Da ist mir auch was nettes in Erinnerung geblieben.
Benutze Harvey mit Mixer
Harvey: Darf ich, darf ich, darf ich?
Edna: Erinnere dich was letztes mal passiert ist!
Harvey: Grummel, Keinohrhase.


Gab noch was besseres, glaube im WC, fällt mir aber nicht mehr ein, auch nicht was ich kombiniert hatte, nur das ich dachte ich sollte mir das aufschreiben, auf die Idee komme ich nie wieder.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2012)

2008 durfte Harvey ja auch die Laudation beim deutschen Entwicklerpreis halten 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkNHHxZ-7o4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hab im Moment 4 Spiele, die noch unangetastet im Regal stehen und die ich bei nächster Gelegenheit mal anfangen werde: 
Assassins Creed 2, AC Brotherhood, Two Worlds 2 und The Binding of Isaac.
Da ich zur Zeit ein recht lockeres Semester habe werden die 4 Games wohl in den nächsten Wochen durchgezockt


----------



## shippy74 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich Spiele zur zeit Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising, habs für nen Zehner im Geschäft bekommen und bin echt begeistert.Zwei Kostenlose DLC mit Patch dazu die Bonus missionen die ich Dank internet nun freigeschaltet hab und als Bonus noch ein pack aus der Community mit weiteren 300 !!! Missionen. Alles in Allem für den Preis nicht schlecht. Einzig was ich bissl gewöhnungbedürftig finde ist die Steuerung der Teammitglieder per Taste. Aber ich denk nach noch 2 missionen sitzt das auch.
Hab auch gelesen das es sehr viel kritik zu dem Game gab, aber was wirklich schlechtes kann ich von dem Game echt nicht sagen. Ist halt mal was anderes wie diese neuen Arcade Shooter.


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Mai 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> ...
> Hab auch gelesen das es sehr viel kritik zu dem Game gab, aber was wirklich schlechtes kann ich von dem Game echt nicht sagen. Ist halt mal was anderes wie diese neuen Arcade Shooter.


 Ich habe die Demo gespielt und die Mission war halt eher Fließbandarbeit. Hebe diesen Bunker aus, den nächsten und den nächsten...->deinstalliert.

Der Charme des ersten Teils fehlte meiner Meinung nach komplett, aber ist auch kein Wunder, es sind andere Entwickler als beim Vorgänger. Eigentlich ist ja Armed Assault der inoffizielle Nachfolger von Operation Flashpoint, wobei mir da auch die Geschichte bei weitem nicht so gefallen hat wie bei OPFP.


----------



## shippy74 (3. Mai 2012)

Ok ich kenn den ersten teil von OF nicht wenn ich erlich bin, von daher seh ich das game als eigenständiges Spiel und hab auch nicht wirklich was erwartet. Habs gekauft, installiert, Updates gesucht und dann erst die Bewertungen und berichte gelesen. mir gefällt es, 
Das einzige was man noch bemängeln könnte ist halt die fehlende Storry aber wenn man das game als MP Alternative sieht oder sagt das man halt ohne Storry einfach nur Missionen macht dann find ich das schon nicht schlecht. Man Spielt halt ein oder 5 missionen und wenn man dann mal 10 tage keine lust hat macht das an der Storry auch nix. Ist für mich ne langzeit beschäftigung...


----------



## Dramatica (13. Mai 2012)

Ich spiele zur Zeit League of Legends und Bloodline Champions. Irgendwie haben mich die Spiele gefesselt. Spiele kaum noch was anderes. Die fressen so viel Zeit. Aber dafür machen die echt Spaß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2012)

So, hab "Edna bricht aus" durch. Bis einschließlich dem Ausbruch war es irre witzig, aber der Rest war plötzlich unpassend düster und mit Leichen gespickt .
Dazu noch das Ende: ich hätte es mir nicht so abrupt vorgestellt.

Im großen und Ganzem ein gutes Adventure (für mich maximal ein 80%-Kandidat).

So, und nun ist endlich "Assassins Creed - Revelations" dran...


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Mai 2012)

Jetzt hat mich wieder das Planescape Torment Fieber gepackt. Ich liebe dieses Spiel einfach, die Atmosphäre, die Musik, das exotische Ambiente, die Charaktere und der Schreibstil der Dialoge sind sowas von unerreicht. Schade, dass solche Spiele heutzutage nicht mehr gemacht werden. Alles wird nur noch durch grafische Effekte und gescriptete Sequenzen dargestellt, das geschriebene Wort, das die Fantasie des Spielers meiner Meinung nach oft viel besser anregen kann, gerät immer weiter ins Abseits. Zusammen mit dem Widescreen-Patch und ner Userinterface-Mod sieht das Spiel sogar noch richtig gut aus, wenn man bedenkt, dass es bereits 1999 erschienen ist.

So ein Spielkonzept wäre doch eigentlich perfekt für einen Indie-Titel geeignet. Technisch simpel gehalten aber voller Inhalt. Man braucht halt vor allem Leute, die Spaß am Schreiben haben.


----------



## Taiyo (19. Mai 2012)

Aktuell schwerpunktmäßig _Mass Effect 3_ und mit was geringerer Intensivität _The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_, in das die Zeit zuvor hauptsächlich investiert worden is, sowie immer mal wieder nebenbei _Audiosurf_. Ansonsten noch auf der PS2 _Persona 4_ im mittlerweile dritten Durchgang.


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2012)

*Port Royale 3*
und auch wenn es seine Macken wie den Seek(r)ampf hat und das Städte wirtschaftlich übernehmen auch nicht gerade Easy ist, so ist es dennoch ein gutes Spiel und es sich seinen Test und die 80 aus der PCG verdient hat
Aber die Kämpferische Übernahme ist dafür wesentlich besser als im Vorgänger


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2012)

Neben Planescape Torment und Risen 2 habe ich jetzt auch (dank mehr Leistung) wieder mit *DCS A-10C Warthog* angefangen. Man, ist das ein harter, zäher Brocken. Inzwischen kann ich das Dingen starten und fliegen, aber die Waffensystem und vor allem die Navigationssysteme machen mich noch wahnsinnig. Die Fehlertoleranz bei der Eingabe von Befehlen in den Bordcomputer ist auch ne Katastrophe. Ständig bekomme ich auf dem HUD eine "CICU Input Err" Meldung, die nicht weggeht und die Anzeige der Flugrichtung überdeckt. Zum Glück bin ich kein Pilot geworden 

Außerdem hab ich jetzt mal die *Day Z Mod für ArmA 2* ausprobiert und finde das Dead-is-Dead-Survival-Konzept richtig gut. Allerdings gibt es noch einige Bugs und Probleme (vor allem die extrem schnellen Zombies, die dank der ruckartigen Bewegungen teilweise kaum zu treffen sind, auch mit nem Ping von unter 40). Beute (vor allem Munition und Waffen) finde ich leider auch kaum, nur bei toten Mitspielern, deren Killer wohl kein Interesse an Makarov-Munition haben. Dafür lauern in der Nähe jedes größeren Ortes andere Spieler, die einem für ne Flasche Wasser, eine Dose Nudeln und ein paar Makarov-Magazine ne Kugel in den Kopf jagen. Nicht sehr nett, aber die Mod hat definitiv Potential. Ist immerhin noch im Alpha-Status, da kommt sicher noch Einiges.

Ich zocke eindeutig zu viele Sachen gleichzeitig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Mai 2012)

Ich brauche mal eine Pause vom Gemetzel in Diablo 3 und Max Payne 3, also habe ich mir nach einem Bericht beim Adventure- Treff mal Dear Esther geleistet.

Mal schauen, was das gibt, aber dieses komische Rotkäppchen- Spiel fand ich ja irgendwie auch meditativ ansprechend.


----------



## Enisra (24. Mai 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal eine Pause vom Gemetzel in Diablo 3 und Max Payne 3, also habe ich mir nach einem Bericht beim Adventure- Treff mal Dear Esther geleistet.
> 
> Mal schauen, was das gibt, aber dieses komische Rotkäppchen- Spiel fand ich ja irgendwie auch meditativ ansprechend.


 
ich hab mir schon damals die Mod gezogen, es ist schon interesant und gut inszeniert
aber njoa, Spiel würde ich´s nicht nennen 

Wobei, wenn man ne Pause vom Metzgern braucht ist das vielleicht die beste Alternative, oder Journey vielleicht noch


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hab mir schon damals die Mod gezogen, es ist schon interesant und gut inszeniert
> aber njoa, Spiel würde ich´s nicht nennen
> 
> Wobei, wenn man ne Pause vom Metzgern braucht ist das vielleicht die beste Alternative, oder Journey vielleicht noch


 Journey möchte ich auch ausprobieren...gibt es das eigentlich für den PC? Sonst muss ich meine PSN- Konto wahrscheinlich mal wieder aufladen.

Dear Esther ist wirklich kein Spiel im eigentlichen Sinne, eher ein Experiment, aber ich habe das gestern wirklich fast drei Stunden gespielt und war irgendwie fasziniert. 
Zwischendurch war es seltsam beklemmend, wenn der Wind durch die Dünen weht und man in der Ferne zB jemanden stehen sieht und man so das diffuse Gefühl hat, doch nicht ganz alleine zu sein.
Die Story ist etwas komplizierter, weil die Monologe wohl auch unterschiedlich im Spiel vorkommen....zumal mir das Englisch vom Niveau her schon etwas höher vorkam, als ich es aus anderen Titel gewöhnt bin.

Es gibt aber sogar eine deutsche Übersetzung der Texte.


----------



## Mothman (24. Mai 2012)

Bei "Dear Esther" bin ich fast verrückt geworden, weil man so arschlangsam war.^^
Ne, das war nichts für mich. Bin kein Kunstbanause, aber das war für mich weder Spiel noch Kunst. Nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes. 

Ich spiele im Moment....Spannung...tamtamtam...DIABLO 3!! 
Und ab und zu "zur Entspannung" ein paar Runden "Mount&Blade: Napoleonic Wars". Ein supergeiles Multiplayer-Modul. 
Großartig und sollte mal von der PCG getestet werden. Aber das ist wirklich nichts für jedermann. Frustgrenze muss SEHR hoch sein.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XPv56deYrsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (25. Mai 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Journey möchte ich auch ausprobieren...gibt es das eigentlich für den PC? Sonst muss ich meine PSN- Konto wahrscheinlich mal wieder aufladen.


 
nein, das sind Sony Exklusive Dinger


----------



## Sheggo (25. Mai 2012)

habe gestern mal schnell *Alan Wakes AM* durchgespielt. hatte eigentlich mehr erwartet nach der tollen Story des ersten Teils. aber war ganz gut für Zwischendurch. Atmosphäre ist einfach spitzenklasse!
Letzte Woche *Prototype 2* durch gehabt (Story und alle Baue/Blackboxes/Feldagenten gemacht), zeigt mir trotzdem nur 77% Fortschritt an. Wo ist das letzte Viertel des Games? Mir hat der erste Teil schon gefallen, richtig viel Action und mächtige Fähigkeiten 

Tja jetz sitze ich auf dem Trockenen. *Port Royale 3* wurde mir relativ schnell langweilig, vor allem da es keinen richtig Koop gibt (*Patrizier 4 *vielleicht nochmal auspacken). *Stalker Call of Pripyat* hatte ich noch im Schrank stehen (fürn 10er gekauft), aber das ist auch nicht meine Welt 

Bisher ist *Minecraft* komplett an mir vorüber gegangen wegen "für Lego brauch ich keinen PC"... Gestern hab ichs aber mal bei nem Kumpel gesehen und der Survival Mode hats mir schon nen bisschen angetan. Ich glaub ich schlag mal zu...

Die Zukunft sieht ja eh düster aus. Wüsste nicht, auf was ich mich wirklich freuen sollte. Großes Augenmerk lege ich noch auf *X-Rebirth*. Leider gibts wenig neue Infos und wann es kommt und wie es wird?! Wir werden sehen...

Ach ja. *Neocron 3* !!!


----------



## svd (25. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder "*Mirror's Edge*", dieses Mal auf der PS3. 
Hab aber versehentlich einen Cop erschossen. Kann die "Test of Faith" Trophäe (Niemanden mit Schusswaffen umbringen) also in die Haare schmieren. Möchte eigentlich gar nicht mehr weiterspielen, aber naja, ist der Ruf mal ruiniert, wird halt munter abserviert. Mist.

Gestern hab ich auch noch "*Bad Company 2*" durchgespielt. 

Technisch gibt's kaum Mängel. Es klingt sehr gut, schaut sehr gut aus (Charaktere, Levels, etc.), leider sieht man, gefühlt das halbe Spiel, kaum was von den Levels, weil es andauern schneit, staubt, nebelt, raucht... zudem bleibt die eigene Spielfigur ziemlich oft wo hängen.

Die Einzelspielerkampagne will mich auch nicht so recht mitreißen. Es fehlt das _sche-ne-se-kwa_. Der Spielverlauf ist skandinavisch unterkühlt, Feuergefechte ohne dramatische oder erinnerungswürdige Momente... selbst das Bedienen der Helibordgeschütze, normalerweise immer recht spaßig, ist etwa genauso lustig wie in "Black Hawk Down" (also gar nicht), es plätschert einfach so vor sich hin.

Ich dackel den drei stereotypen KI Mitstreitern ("Der kriegsmüde alte Hase", "Der laute Texaner", "Der nerdige Techguy mit Harry Potter Brille") hinterher, habe aber, wie zuletzt bei "Republic Commando", nie das Gefühl, etwas Wichtiges zu vollbringen.

Da das Spiel (SP, MP interessiert mich nicht die blaue Bohne) für mich keinen großartigen Wiederspielwert besitzt, werd ich es wohl höchstens zum Benchmarken noch mal installieren.


----------



## Mellsei (25. Mai 2012)

Aus Langeweile habe ich heute nach Browsergames geschaut und angefangen Farmarama zu spielen..ganz nett gemacht..ähnelt dem Facebookspiel Farmville..Wer Farmarama nicht kennt,kann sich ja hier reinlesen.
Ansonsten spiele ich zur Zeit "Rayman Origins" für PC. Klasse das Spiel aber teils mit sehr schweren Level.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, das sind Sony Exklusive Dinger


 Ok, dann muss ich das Konto wirklich aufladen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Mai 2012)

Ich hab grad *Risen 2* durchgespielt. Es ist jetzt kein "großes" Rollenspiel wie z.b. ein The Witcher 2 oder Skyrim. Wer aber ein nettes kleines, atmosphärisches Rollenspiel sucht, dem könnte das gefallen. Am Anfang gab es da ein bisschen Probleme mit dem Kampfsystem und Grafikfehler, dies wurde aber mittlerweile weitesgehend behoben. 
Im Spiel selbst wurden aber einige "casualisierte" Dinge eingeführt, was manchen Gothic-Fans nicht gefallen könnte. Z.b. wird jetzt alles mögliche per Quest-Ziel-Markierungen genau gezeigt, was man aber optional abstellen kann, wenn man das nicht möchte.
In Risen 2 stecken aber auch ein paar gute Ideen, man kann z.B. einen Affen zähmen und ihn dann an bestimmte Orte schicken (man steuert ihn dann selbst), wo man mit dem Namenlosen nicht hinkommt.
Über das Ende werd' ich jetzt natürlich nichts genaueres verraten, aber es werden eigentlich alle Fragen geklärt und es ist kein offenes Ende.
Müsste ich es bewerten, dann würde ich wohl so zwischen 80-82 % geben. Ein gutes Rollenspiel, aber kein überragendes.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir gerade Dragon's Dogma geholt und nachdem ich den trashigen Song vom Startbildschirm gehört habe, hoffe ich, dass ich das nicht bereuen muss. 

Immerhin klingt das Feature mit den Begleitern, die online bei anderen Spielern Neuigkeiten über noch nicht gefundene Quests etc. erfahren können und kleinere "Oldschool"- Details, wie fehlende Schnellreisepunkte und Auswirkungen der Größe des Charakters recht vielversprechend.

So hoffe ich also, dass wir uns nicht hier wieder treffen werden.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2012)

... DD stand eigentlich auch auf meiner Agenda, aber die Reviews und Berichte von Leuten, die es schon ein paar Stunden spielen, sind eher ernüchternd. 

Vorallem, woher nimmst du die ganze Zeit Mädel? Diablo 3, Max Payne 3, Dragons Dogma, Barbie, Doktorspiele mit deiner besten Freundin ... 

Ich bin bei Batman Arkham City immer noch bei Solomon Grundy, bzw. kurz dahinter, und in Diablo 3 sterb ich mich durch Akt III ... mag nicht mehr!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... DD stand eigentlich auch auf meiner Agenda, aber die Reviews und Berichte von Leuten, die es schon ein paar Stunden spielen, sind eher ernüchternd.
> 
> Vorallem, woher nimmst du die ganze Zeit Mädel? Diablo 3, Max Payne 3, Dragons Dogma, Barbie, Doktorspiele mit deiner besten Freundin ...
> 
> Ich bin bei Batman Arkham City immer noch bei Solomon Grundy, bzw. kurz dahinter, und in Diablo 3 sterb ich mich durch Akt III ... mag nicht mehr!



Ich lasse mich mal überraschen. 
Es soll ein wenig ungewöhnlich sein, aber die Berichte, die ich gesehen, oder gelesen habe, konnten mich nun eher nicht abschrecken. 
Waren allerdings nicht viele...

Der Einstieg war interessant und ich habe sogar einen hübschen Hauptcharakter hinbekommen. 

Ja, ich fange alle Spiele an, beende sie aber nicht sofort. 
Diablo kommt nun erst einmal auf die Warteliste, da bin ich ja einmal schon durch. Skyrim habe ich auch wieder entdeckt und gespielt und nun schauen wir mal weiter, was das mit DD und dem Max gibt.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (2. Juni 2012)

Diablo III - Meine Dämonenjägerin steht kurz vor der 50. Aber ich habe jetzt gerade irgendwie Lust, einen Mönch anzufangen...
Port Royale 3 - Ideal um zwischendurch mal abzuschalten. Automatische Handelsrute ein, Musik genießen, hin und wieder Piraten vertrimmen... Entspannung pur


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... DD stand eigentlich auch auf meiner Agenda, aber die Reviews und Berichte von Leuten, die es schon ein paar Stunden spielen, sind eher ernüchternd.
> 
> (...)


 
Um noch einmal darauf zurück zu kommen: ich breche hiermit eine Lanze für Dragon's Dogma. 

Mittlerweile habe ich ein paar Stunden gespielt und seine unkomfortable, wenig hübsch aussehende Art wirklich schätzen gelernt.
Das Spiel ist keine Schönheit, gerade, wenn man kurz vorher in Skyrim unterwegs war und dank Uncharted weiß, wozu auch eine schwächliche PS3 noch in der Lage sein kann, fällt einem das auf, aber es besitzt einige Aspekte, die dieses Manko wieder wett machen.

Am Anfang war ich total überfordert und ich denke, das könnte für einige Spieler auch ein Problem sein und zu schlechten Ersteindrücken führen (mal abgesehen vom unglaublich schlechten Intro-Song). Es gibt keine Schnellreise und auf den Wegen begegnet man gerne mal Wölfen, Kobolden und Banditen, wodurch das schon mal weniger luxuriös ist, als zB bei Skyrim, denn auch die Welt in DD ist recht weitläufig. Außerdem sind die Gegner nicht überall gleich stark, wie in anderen RPGs, so dass man aufpassen muss, wo man landet, ebenso darauf, wie die eigene Gruppe aufgebaut ist.

Wenn man dann noch unterwegs ist, wenn es Nacht wird, ist man erstmal irritiert, denn die Nächte in DD sind wirklich dunkel, so wie Nächte sein sollen, wenn man in der Wildnis unterwegs ist und nur eine Laterne (sofern man an Öl gedacht hat) etwas Licht spendet. Das finde ich zB toll, da man wirklich etwas geplanter vorgehen muss. Wenn man dann noch durch tieferes Wasser muss und durchnässt wird, steht man unter Umständen plötzlich im Dunkeln, weil die Laterne gelöscht wurde.

Ebenso finde ich es nett, dass es Einfluss hat, wie man seinen Charakter gestaltet. Große Figuren brauchen länger, um Ausdauer zu regenerieren, haben aber eine große Reichweite und können mehr tragen, sind aber auch anfälliger für Angriffe. Kleinere Charaktere sind im Gegensatz dazu flinker und ausdauernder.
Ich glaube, das letzte Spiel, das ich gespielt habe und dass so etwas wirklich berücksichtigte, war DSA.  

Und das Vasallen- System finde ich irgendwie auch klasse. Als ich einmal in einem Wald unterwegs und völlig verirrt war, fiel mir auf, dass der Vasall eines anderen Spielers an einer Stelle einen anderen Weg als der Rest der Gruppe nehmen wollte. Als ich ihm folgte, führte er mich auf den richtigen Weg und ich gelangte ans Ziel.
Dieser Vasall hatte an der Seite des entsprechenden Spielers dieses Quest bereits gemacht und kannte den Weg. Und nun kennt mein Hauptvasall den Weg ebenfalls und wird vielleicht einem anderen Spieler auf der Welt eine Hilfe sein.
Ebenso kann der von mir erschaffene Begleiter bei anderen Spielern Erfahrung im Kampf, bei Quests etc. sammeln und einmal hat ein Spieler meinen Typi richtig gut ausgestattet. 
Da man die Erfahrung und Gegenstände, die der Vasall dann mitbringt, nicht zwingend übernehmen muss, hat man auch noch etwas Kontrolle darüber.

Dann gibt es natürlich noch Riesengegner, auf denen man rumklettern kann, zig Sachen zum Sammeln und kombinieren und und und.

Also mir gefällt es bisher, aber wie gesagt: es ist sehr eigen, man ist anfangs etwas überfordert und ein wenig hässlich ist auch. 
Es ist praktisch der hässliche, etwas kompliziertere kleine Bruder von Skyrim, aber ich mag es.


----------



## Dramatica (7. Juni 2012)

Habe mit der Weile aufgehört League of Legends zu spielen und mich mehr mit Spielen zu beschäftigen, die weniger Zeitintensiv sind. Habe noch mal angefangen Batman: Arkham City zu spielen. Das erste habe ich es leider auf Leicht durchgespielt, dann kann man allerdings später den "Neues Spiel Plus"- Modus, oder wie der hieß durchspielen. Jetzt zock ich auf normal und muss die ganzen Rätsel nochmal machen. Ärgerlich!!! Für die Arbeit und die seichte Freizeitunterhaltung habe ich mir ein Browserspiel "zugelegt". Lula Online. Das zock ich so nebenher, ab und zu. Leider habe ich kaum noch Zeit für Spiele, die Arbeit beansprucht mich ganz schön.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich mit "Assassins Creed - Revelations" fertig geworden bin (und unfreudig überrascht war, dass es im Verhältnis zu seinen Vorgängern ein gefühltes Stück kürzer war), habe ich mal 1-2 Stunden in "L.A. Noire" reingeschnuppert.
Schöne Inszenierung, gut eingefangene Nachkriegs-Film-Atmo, und die Gesichts-Animationen sind wirklich kolossal (auch wenn mancher Darsteller etwas "Mimik-Overacting" betreibt)... Allerdings läuft es das Bisherige viel zu glatt, zu anspruchslos, fast schon etwas langweilig ab... hoffe das Gameplay bessert sich in den folgenden Spielstunden. Von Tatort zu Tatort gurken, Faustkämpfe/Schießereien halten, einfachste Spurensuche praktizieren... Wenn es nur die Aufwärmphase ist - was ich hoffe -, ist es okay. Sonst bin ich schon im Vorfeld enttäuscht...


----------



## Enisra (12. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit "Assassins Creed - Revelations" fertig geworden bin (und unfreudig überrascht war, dass es im Verhältnis zu seinen Vorgängern ein gefühltes Stück kürzer war), habe ich mal 1-2 Stunden in "L.A. Noire" reingeschnuppert.
> Schöne Inszenierung, gut eingefangene Nachkriegs-Film-Atmo, und die Gesichts-Animationen sind wirklich kolossal (auch wenn mancher Darsteller etwas "Mimik-Overacting" betreibt)... Allerdings läuft es das Bisherige viel zu glatt, zu anspruchslos, fast schon etwas langweilig ab... hoffe das Gameplay bessert sich in den folgenden Spielstunden. Von Tatort zu Tatort gurken, Faustkämpfe/Schießereien halten, einfachste Spurensuche praktizieren... Wenn es nur die Aufwärmphase ist - was ich hoffe -, ist es okay. Sonst bin ich schon im Vorfeld enttäuscht...


 
hm, ich weiß nicht, aber wenn man die Tests so durchschaut, aber so das Gameplay war da noch nie so der Sellingpoint, sondern da mehr so die Story und so, immerhin kann man den Krembel ja auch überspringen

ach ja, ich hab inzwischen wieder mal angefangen Zug zufahren im Train Simulator 2012
wobei der Wiederspielwert enorm höher wär wenn die DLCs nicht so verflucht teuer wären


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm, ich weiß nicht, aber wenn man die Tests so durchschaut, aber so das Gameplay war da noch nie so der Sellingpoint, sondern da mehr so die Story und so, immerhin kann man den Krembel ja auch überspringen
> 
> ach ja, ich hab inzwischen wieder mal angefangen Zug zufahren im Train Simulator 2012
> wobei der Wiederspielwert enorm höher wär wenn die DLCs nicht so verflucht teuer wären


Dass "L.A. Noire" in Sachen Storytelling überzeugend ist, daran zweifle ich ohnehin nicht. Nur: Ich möchte auch aktiv beschäftigt werden. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur durch AC zu verwöhnt, weil man dort jederzeit und überall hin latschen, klettern, reiten oder seilen und auch tun bzw. lassen kann was man möchte. Dabei habe ich schon zu Spielbeginn mindestens 2 Gänge runtergeschaltet. Auch die Autofahrten lassen ein wenig zu wünschen übrig, und das bei einem Spiel von den Vätern der GTA-Reihe !

Naja, nach 2 Stunden ist es ohnehin noch verfrüht ein übergreifendes Urteil zu fällen. Mal sehen, vielleicht fängt sich das Spiel ja noch und bietet mir am Ende doch etwas mehr Abwechslung. Ich hab's (günstig) gekauft, es ist nicht über allem Maße öde, also spiel ich es auch durch. 

P.S. Du hast doch nicht allen Ernstes Geld für ein Astragon-Produkt ausgegeben, oder doch ???


----------



## Enisra (12. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> P.S. Du hast doch nicht allen Ernstes Geld für ein Astragon-Produkt ausgegeben, oder doch ???


 
ich bin doch nicht doof, das Ding ist doch nicht von Astragon, das Ding ist von Kuju und recht gut, nicht überragend aber so als Special Interests Titel, außerdem war das beim Steam Sale recht günstig das ich da mal zugeschlagen hab


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich bin doch nicht doof, das Ding ist doch nicht von Astragon, das Ding ist von Kuju und recht gut, nicht überragend aber so als Special Interests Titel, außerdem war das beim Steam Sale recht günstig das ich da mal zugeschlagen hab


Guter Junge  ! Hätte mich auch stark gewundert wenn du dir Datenmüll freiwillig auf deine Platte ablegen würdest...


----------



## Enisra (12. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Guter Junge ! Hätte mich auch stark gewundert wenn du dir Datenmüll freiwillig auf deine Platte ablegen würdest...


 
nein nein, das ist was wenigstens was taugt und nicht so Blödsinns Dings wie so Garten Bau
Daaafür halt haben die DLCs hier Preise wie im Reformhaus, so nen ICE für´n Zwanni, das schon so ne Hausnummer


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Daaafür halt haben die DLCs hier Preise wie im Reformhaus, so nen ICE für´n Zwanni, das schon so ne Hausnummer


??? Da kannst du dir ja gleich direkt eine Modelleisenbahn finanzieren, so peu a peu...


----------



## Enisra (12. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ??? Da kannst du dir ja gleich direkt eine Modelleisenbahn finanzieren, so peu a peu...


 
ja, wobei die den Nachteil hat, so Platz im Raum und nicht nur Platz auf der Festplatte zu verbrauchen
Und immer nur so Top-Down ist auch Langweilig, wobei dafür der Editor und die Grafik in Echt besser ist, das ruckelt nicht so oft


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit "Assassins Creed - Revelations" fertig geworden bin (und unfreudig überrascht war, dass es im Verhältnis zu seinen Vorgängern ein gefühltes Stück kürzer war), (...)



Dafür war das Ende toll...also das von Desmonds Ahnen. 

LA Noire liegt hier noch unbeendet rum; da war irgendwann die Motivation weg, aber vielleicht wird das irgendwann noch.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. Juni 2012)

Neben Diablo 3 grad zum zweiten Mal:
Batman: Arkham City

Gibt wenige Spiele die ich so kurz später hochmotiviert ein zweites Mal angehe. Einfach ein absoluter Überhammer das Spiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juni 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dafür war das Ende toll...also das von Desmonds Ahnen.


Joah, das auf jeden Fall. Nur von den Desmond-Erinnerungs-Levels war ich etwas enttäuscht, zumindest vom Gameplay her. Statt gewohnter Kletterpartien (im Animus hätte das bestimmt sehr gut ausgesehen, wenn ich so an die Möglichkeiten denke) dieser "Portal"-Clon samt entsprechender Perspektive. Hat mMn nichts in einem AC zu suchen.
Und blöd fand ich auch dass man unbedingt genügend Animus-Fragmente in Konstantinopel sammeln musste um überhaupt Erinnerung für Erinnerung freischalten zu können. Jedenfalls blöd für jeden, der entweder nicht fündig wird oder keine Lust aufs Sammeln hat.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juni 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> LA Noire liegt hier noch unbeendet rum; da war irgendwann die Motivation weg, aber vielleicht wird das irgendwann noch.


----------



## svd (13. Juni 2012)

Frau Mama hat sich neuerdings ein iPad gekauft (aber nur Gen2, dafür mit 3G).

Der einzige Sinn dieser Anschaffung besteht momentan darin, in "*Dragonvale*" einen Drachenpark aufzubauen. 

Das Wirtschaftsmodell ist simpel, Besucherzahlen haben aber eh keinerlei Auswirkungen, das Züchten und Bauen kann bis zu 24 Stunden dauern (lässt sich durch Mikrotransaktionen beschleunigen)... naja.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und  blöd fand ich auch dass man unbedingt genügend Animus-Fragmente in  Konstantinopel sammeln musste um überhaupt Erinnerung für Erinnerung  freischalten zu können. Jedenfalls blöd für jeden, der entweder nicht  fündig wird oder keine Lust aufs Sammeln hat.


 Damit hatte  ich seltsamerweise gar kein Problem, ich bin den Teilen ständig über den  Weg gelaufen, ohne danach gesucht zu haben. Glück gehabt.


----------



## svd (20. Juni 2012)

Wieder ein wenig "*Restricted Area*".

Dieses mal als Deckerin. Es ist schon nett, sich eine Dermalpanzerung, (bio)mechanische Gliedmaßen, Reflexbooster und andere Cyberware einzubauen.
Leider macht der Rest des Spiels nicht so viel Spaß. Die, immerhin zufallsgenerierten, Dungeons und deren Bewohner sind sehr eintönig.
Der Talentebaum komisch, von den ganzen Waffenarten gibt's nur wenige brauchbare (für die Psionikerin und die Deckerin zB nur ein Maschinengewehr mit Knockback, wenn ich mich nicht irre)...
Dazu kommen noch technische Mängel und Ärgernisse auf moderneren Systemen, wie abstürze, das fixe Seitenverhältnis, oder Lags im Inventar...

Naja, das Spiel hatte Potential. Ein Fortsetzung, sofern sie eine Mischung aus "Diablo", "Borderlands" und "Deus Ex" geworden wäre, hätte ich sicher gespielt.

Es gibt keine guten "Hack & Slays" (bzw. "Hack or Shoots") im SciFi/Cyberpunk Setting, oder? 
"Space Siege" und "Greed" waren ja auch nicht so toll.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2012)

*wolfram* (hd-remake von wolfenstein 3d).
da werden erinnerungen wach!


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *wolfram* (hd-remake von wolfenstein 3d).
> da werden erinnerungen wach!


 
Kenn ich noch gar nicht. Ist das kostenlos?


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Kenn ich noch gar nicht. Ist das kostenlos?


 
ja. -> Wolfram Windows game - Mod DB


----------



## svd (20. Juni 2012)

Hängt "Commander Keen" auch im Remake herum?


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja. -> Wolfram Windows game - Mod DB


 
Super, danke dir


----------



## MisterSmith (20. Juni 2012)

Ich spiele momentan Sacred 2, eigentlich wollte ich schon lange andere Spiele wie Fallout 3 spielen, aber Sacred 2 macht zu vieles richtig. 
Hier meine bislang absolute Lieblingswaffe in einem H&S:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie hat sich glaube ich auch die Musik am Anfang bei dem Menü diesem Umstand angepasst.  Sacred 2 rockt.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2012)

Ich habe jetzt endlich mal Torchlight durchgespielt und es hat auf jedenfall laune gemacht, auch wenn ich befürchte das viele den Nachfolger nur gut finden werden weil die Diablo nicht mögen wollen

btw.: Nur mal so, ist das Schattengwölbe am Ende eigentlich so ein Endlosmodus oder hat der auch nen Ende?


----------



## svd (22. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich spiele momentan Sacred 2, eigentlich wollte ich schon lange andere Spiele wie Fallout 3 spielen, aber Sacred 2 macht zu vieles richtig.
> Hier meine bislang absolute Lieblingswaffe in einem H&S:
> 
> 
> ...



Wie läuft das Spiel bei dir denn so?

Mit freier Kamera macht es mir schon Spaß, allerdings habe ich immer wieder  Abstürze/Freezes, unabhängig davon, ob ich die Elitetexturen benütze  oder nicht. Auf 2.43 (ohne Add-On) ist es auch gepatcht, Treiber aktuell.
Naja, muss mir vlt angewöhnen, nach jedem Meilensteinchen manuell zu sichern...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juni 2012)

Diese ganzen Spiele überfordern mein Zeitmanagement. 

Zur Zeit sind Memento Mori 2 und Satinavs Ketten dran.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2012)

Ich hab'  *Max Payne 3* durchgespielt:

Erstmal zum Positiven: Rockstar hat die PC Umsetzung wirklich gut hinbekommen. Dx11, gute Texturen, keine verwaschene Matschgrafik. Das sieht auf dem PC wirklich echt gut aus. Ich hab in den letzten Jahren auch nur wenige Spiele erlebt, bei denen die Feuergefechte so viel Spaß machten. Gerade das ist wirklich gelungen, da die Gegner auch recht intelligent agieren und nicht nur frei wie Pappmännchen in der Gegend herumstehen. Die verschiedenen Kulissen sind auch klasse dargestellt. Vor allem das Armenviertel dort, und es gibt generell auch einiges an Abwechslung. Clever auch: Das Spiel lädt immer nach, wenn gerade eine Zwischensequenz läuft und es wird quasi nie durch Ladezeiten unterbrochen. Geschickt gemacht.

Zum Negativen: Ob es jetzt ein richtiges Max Payne ist, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Meiner Meinung nach ist immer noch einiges enthalten, was Max Payne ausmacht. Es gibt ja auch einige Passagen, die in New York spielen. Desweiteren sind die Zwischensequenzen an sich gut gemacht, aber manchmal dann doch einen Tick zu oft, sodass es teilweise eher an einen Film erinnert. Genau das Gleiche bei den Gegnern, manchmal ist die Masse doch etwas zu groß und man schießt sich durch jede Menge Gegner. 

Generell muss ich sagen, ist die Kampagne doch ziemlich gut gelungen. Wer nicht schnell durchhechtet, der braucht da sicher so 12-14 Stunden, was in der heutigen Zeit echt erfreulich ist. Ich würde so als Wertung vielleicht 86 geben.

In den Multiplayer hab ich auch grad mal kurz reingeschaut. Ist ganz spaßig, aber eher was, was man mal so zwischendurch spielt.
Ich hab übrigens mit dem Charakter gespielt, der so aussieht wie Harald Fränkel  Rockstar hatte ja damals ausgerufen, dass sich Leute bewerben sollen, die dann als Charaktere in den MP-Modus eingebunden werden. Und der Herr Fränkel hat sich da auch beworben und zählte gar zu den Gewinnern. Also kann man ihn als Charakter im MP-Spiel auswählen 
Wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe, gibt es da sogar einen Lan-Modus. Sehr löblich


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt endlich mal Torchlight durchgespielt und es hat auf jedenfall laune gemacht, auch wenn ich befürchte das viele den Nachfolger nur gut finden werden weil die Diablo nicht mögen wollen
> 
> btw.: Nur mal so, ist das Schattengwölbe am Ende eigentlich so ein Endlosmodus oder hat der auch nen Ende?


 EDIT: Ich glaube du könntest recht haben, da war irgendwas mit einem endlosen Dungeon.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher was du mit Schattengewölbe meinst, ich glaube nach dem Endgegner ging es da nicht mehr weiter?
Nebenbei ich habe Torchlight auch nur gekauft und gespielt, weil es eine Mod gab, mit der ich den Dieb als Kämpfer spielen konnte, die Animation des Laufens des Kämpfers hat mich bis dahin vom Spielen abgehalten. 


svd schrieb:


> Wie läuft das Spiel bei dir denn so?
> 
> Mit freier Kamera macht es mir schon Spaß, allerdings habe ich immer wieder  Abstürze/Freezes, unabhängig davon, ob ich die Elitetexturen benütze  oder nicht. Auf 2.43 (ohne Add-On) ist es auch gepatcht, Treiber aktuell.
> Naja, muss mir vlt angewöhnen, nach jedem Meilensteinchen manuell zu sichern...


 Ich spiele glaube ich auch mit 2.43, der Updater wird ja beim Start des Spiels sowieso automatisch gestartet, zumindest öffnet sich ein zweites Fenster mit dem Namen Updater. Die freie Kamera wollte ich mal ausprobieren, habe ich aber irgendwie immer vergessen. 

Erweitertes PhysX ist mit meiner ATI Grafikkarte nicht machbar, auch wenn ich wirklich alles in S2 nach unten schraube, bleibt es bei einer Diashow in 1920x1200.
Wenn ich alles bis auf PhysX auf Maximum hoch setze läuft es erstaunlich gut, allerdings bin ich jetzt in einer etwas größeren Stadt, und da geht die Performance doch etwas in die Knie.

Elitetexturen, ist wahrscheinlich eine Mod?

Es gibt hin und wieder Aussetzer von 1-2 Sekunden, die sind aber so selten dass diese nicht wirklich stören.

Ich hatte Anfangs auch Abstürze, das lag aber daran, dass ich meinem Prozessor wieder auf die ursprünglichen 3.2 GHz erhöht hatte, aber nicht die Volt hoch genug angepasst hatte.

Werde jetzt aber schauen wie viel Volt Standard für meine CPU sind. Hatte nämlich hier auf PCGames.de gelesen, dass die CPU bei der Performance eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle spielt.



> Für Sacred 2 kann die CPU zum Flaschenhals werden....Ein Einkernprozessor ist Sacred 2 leistungstechnisch nicht gewachsen, eine High-End-Grafikkarte ist nicht erforderlich...


Technik-Check: Das optimale Tuning für Sacred 2: Fallen Angel

Nebenbei ich muss meine Meinung über freie Skillwahl etwas revidieren, ich hatte einen falschen gewählt.  Aber es sollte nur außerhalb des Spieles möglich sein.
Habe jetzt auf so einen Savegameeditor zugegriffen um den Skill zu tauschen, ich hoffe der Spielstand hält. Was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe, wieso werden meine anderen Attribute angehoben, durch die Statuen?

Ich hatte gehofft dass ich die komplett selbst verteilen kann, aber schon langsam entpuppt es sich als eine Art Diablo 3.  Eigentlich wollte ich wie immer nur Stärke und wenn nötig noch Geschicklichkeit erhöhen, damit es etwas anspruchsvoller zum Spielen wird.

Egal, die Gitarre tausche ich nicht mehr aus, da wird es dann trotzdem anspruchsvoll genug werden.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich glaube du könntest recht haben, da war irgendwas mit einem endlosen Dungeon.
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher was du mit Schattengewölbe meinst, ich glaube nach dem Endgegner ging es da nicht mehr weiter?
> Nebenbei ich habe Torchlight auch nur gekauft und gespielt, weil es eine Mod gab, mit der ich den Dieb als Kämpfer spielen konnte, die Animation des Laufens des Kämpfers hat mich bis dahin vom Spielen abgehalten.


 
ja, so das Ding das man über die Gruft am Friedhof betritt nachdem man den Endgegner umgeboxt hat
Wobei ich hab die Pistoleuse genommen, zum Glück, so das ganze Spiel mit Schlütti als Stimme hätte mich wohl geistig gekillt 

Hmmm, Sacred liegt hier auch seit September rum, müsst ich auch mal einwerfen, aber erst nachdem ich mir morgen mal die Deus Ex Collection zieh


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, so das Ding das man über die Gruft am Friedhof betritt nachdem man den Endgegner umgeboxt hat
> Wobei ich hab die Pistoleuse genommen, zum Glück, so das ganze Spiel mit Schlütti als Stimme hätte mich wohl geistig gekillt
> 
> Hmmm, Sacred liegt hier auch seit September rum, müsst ich auch mal einwerfen, aber erst nachdem ich mir morgen mal die Deus Ex Collection zieh


 Quatsch war gar kein Dieb, könnte der Alchemist gewesen sein. Aber ich glaube ich hatte sowieso die englische Syncro, weiß ich aber nicht mehr.

Falls du Sacred 2 mal spielen solltest, kleiner Tipp, die erste größere Investition solltest du in ein Pferd tätigen, dass ist das einzig wirklich negative bis jetzt, neben der Attribut-Verteilung, die Laufwege.
Aber darauf achten das es nicht die Fähigkeit 'Reiten' benötigt, falls du diese nicht gleich am Anfang auswählst.

Und die Augen nach Portalen offen halten und aktivieren, die sind meistens in der Nähe von den Steinkreisen.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Falls du Sacred 2 mal spielen solltest, kleiner Tipp, die erste größere Investition solltest du in ein Pferd tätigen, dass ist das einzig wirklich negative bis jetzt, neben der Attribut-Verteilung, die Laufwege.
> Aber darauf achten das es nicht die Fähigkeit 'Reiten' benötigt, falls du diese nicht gleich am Anfang auswählst.
> 
> Und die Augen nach Portalen offen halten und aktivieren, die sind meistens in der Nähe von den Steinkreisen.


 
ach, ich wollte das eh mit Cheats und Trainer spielen und mich einfach per Teleporthack durch gegend beamen 
Neeein, ich spiel zwar auf Leicht, aber ehrlich und entspannt


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach, ich wollte das eh mit Cheats und Trainer spielen und mich einfach per Teleporthack durch gegend beamen
> Neeein, ich spiel zwar auf Leicht, aber ehrlich und entspannt


 Ich spiele auch erstmal auf Leicht, allerdings ist es jetzt viel zu einfach, weil sich die Vitalität/Lebenspunkte erhöht hat/haben, ich habe aber alle Punkte einzig und allein in Stärke gegeben.
Okay, hab jetzt mal geschaut, es gibt auch eine automatische Verteilung. 


> Die Attribute sind die Grundeigenschaften eines jeden Charakters. Sie  werden bei jedem Stufenanstieg automatisch um 10% des Grundwertes des  Charakters gesteigert. Außerdem erhöht der Überlebensbonus die  Attributswerte..


Ja, genau aus diesem Grund spiele ich RPGs, damit soviel wie möglich automatisch bestimmt wird.  Naja, Sacred 2 rockt trotzdem.


----------



## svd (23. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> [...]
> Elitetexturen, ist wahrscheinlich eine Mod?
> [...]



Die Elitetexturen findest du auf einer DVD, die der "Collector's Edition" beigelegen hat. 
Vlt. kannst du dich an das Geschrei erinnern, da einige Leute der Meinung waren, sie bekämen etwas vorenthalten...

Naja, hie und da sind die Konturen einer Kopfsteinpflastertextur schärfer, etc. aber "Sacred 2" ist auch "normal" sehr hübsch.
Und ich zoome eigentlich fast nie ganz nahe heran. Außer, ich will vlt. mal das Outfit checken.

Nun, damals hat Ascaron (vermutlich augenzwinkernd) gemeint, die Elitetexturen wären besonders für Leute mit den schnellsten Grafikkarten, was damals die 8800er GTX oder Ultra waren. Sieht aus, als wäre das recht optimistisch gewesen, hehe. 


"Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light" spiele ich auch grad. Es ist wirklich ein nettes Spiel. Die Engine gefällt mir sehr gut.
Allerdings wird es im Verlauf durchaus herausfordernd. Zumindest ist meine letzte geschaffte "erreiche soundsoviele Punkte im Level" Aufgabe schon eine Weile her...


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Juni 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Die Elitetexturen findest du auf einer DVD, die der "Collector's Edition" beigelegen hat.
> Vlt. kannst du dich an das Geschrei erinnern, da einige Leute der Meinung waren, sie bekämen etwas vorenthalten...
> 
> Naja, hie und da sind die Konturen einer Kopfsteinpflastertextur schärfer, etc. aber "Sacred 2" ist auch "normal" sehr hübsch.
> ...


 Danke für die Erklärung, hatte bereits selbst heute nachgeschaut. Es scheint die Abstürze könnten mit diesen Texturen zusammenhängen, zumindest gibt es einen Thread mit dem Hinweis, dass es mit Version XY immer noch zu Abstürzen kommt.

Die freie Kamera hatte ich jetzt auch ausprobiert, sagt mir nicht so zu, sind mir dann zu viele Bäume usw. im Sichtfeld.

Was mich jetzt auch schon anfängt zu nerven sind die sterblichen Begleiter, ich stehe an einem Wachturm mit einem, damit dieser sich wieder regenerieren kann.
Weit unten kämpfen Gegner mit Wachen. Und was machen die, nachdem sie diese besiegt haben? Laufen zielstrebig den weiten Weg genau zu meinem Begleiter hoch und greifen den an, obwohl ich näher stehe.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Juni 2012)

Ich hab letzte Woche erst mitbekommen das es Commander Keen auf Steam gibt. Hab es mir heute geholt und genieße jetzt Retro-Feeling pur  
Episode 4 war glaube ich auch eins der ersten Spiele die ich überhaupt je gespielt habe. Die genialen Sounds hab ich bis heute gut in Erinnerung


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juni 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hab letzte Woche erst mitbekommen das es Commander Keen auf Steam gibt.


 
Aaaah ... diese Schweine! Woher soll ich die Zeit nehmen das alles zu spielen? Ich glaube, ich zocke jetzt erstmal alles durch, was noch offen ist (sollte bis Ende des Jahres soweit sein) und danach lege ich mal ein Retro-Jahr ein ... die guten alten Klassiker ausbuddeln.

Jetzt hab ich auch noch nen Ohrwurm von der Hintergrundmusik in Commander Keen 4 im Ohr ... das lustige ist: Ich hab's bestimmt 10 Jahre nicht gehört und auch jetzt nicht, trotzdem erinnere ich mich dran.

Wie auch immer: Ich habe gerade (hat lange genug gedauern, hab ca. zur Weihnachtszeit angefangen) Dragon Age Origins durchgespielt und habe das Spiel, trotz seiner Schwächen (v. a. kulissenartiges Leveldesign), sehr genossen. Oft ist es ja so, dass man sich ewig durchkämpft und dann vom Ende enttäuscht ist ... das war hier eindeutig nicht der Fall. Ich fand das Ende sehr gelungen. 



Spoiler



Beziehung mit Leliana, hab mich selbst beim Drachen geopfert, Loghain ist tot und Alistair ist König (leider erfährt man am Schluss nicht, was aus meinem lieben Hundi Barghest geworden ist.



Jetzt habe ich mir wieder The Witcher 2 installiert, lade gerade die 10 GB an Patches (inkl. Enhanced Edition) herunter und werde damit wieder meinen Spaß haben. Da ich gerade auch mit der Buchreihe angefangen habe, hab ich ein prima Geralt-Gesamtpaket.

Nebenbei zocke ich immer noch ab und zu DayZ (großartige Mod zu einem großartigen Spiel), Risen 2 (nett, aber nicht so gut wie der erste Teil, aber besser als Gothic 3) und IL-2 Sturmovik 1946 ... so viele Spiele, so wenig Zeit.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2012)

Ich habe nun endlich mal Deus Ex HR so Semi-Richtig angefangen, nachdem ich vorher nur so Häppchenweise dran gesessen bin
Aber ist schon ein Cooles Cyberpunkspiel

Allerdings, was so richtig fies an dem Spiel ist:


Spoiler



Die Schweine haben meinen Hund im Spiel eingeschläfert als die mich da wieder zusammengeschraubt haben


----------



## Exar-K (1. Juli 2012)

Ich spiele momentan nichts so richtig, da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann. Zuviel Auswahl ist manchmal ein Fluch.
Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen Last Remnant (letztes Jahr schon 1/3 durchgespielt), Windchaser, Dawn of War 2, Assassin's Creed, Drakensang (ebenfalls zu 1/3 durch) oder nochmal Monkey Island 2 in der Special Edition.

Ideen?


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2012)

hmmm, ich würde sagen Monkey Island, dass haste am schnellsten durch und ein Spiel auf der Liste schonmal abgehackt


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich spiele momentan nichts so richtig, da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann. Zuviel Auswahl ist manchmal ein Fluch.
> Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen Last Remnant (letztes Jahr schon 1/3 durchgespielt), Windchaser, Dawn of War 2, Assassin's Creed, Drakensang (ebenfalls zu 1/3 durch) oder nochmal Monkey Island 2 in der Special Edition.
> 
> Ideen?


 
Welches AC? Den ersten Teil? Den hat man auch schnell durch. 

An Drakensang sitze ich momentan ebenfalls ab und zu, dank des Adventures, das ja vor kurzem erschien. Daran rätsel ich nebenher auch noch und dann gibt es noch Memento Mori 2 und Skyrim und und und


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juli 2012)

Das erste Assassin's Creed ist auch verdammt zäh. Vom Szenario, von der Spielwelt richtig gut gemacht, aber das Spiel an sich ist so furchtbar eintönig. Ich musste mich da auch richtig durchquälen. Hab vor kurzem mit Teil 2 begonnen und da ist es schon um einiges besser.


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das erste Assassin's Creed ist auch verdammt zäh. Vom Szenario, von der Spielwelt richtig gut gemacht, aber das Spiel an sich ist so furchtbar eintönig. Ich musste mich da auch richtig durchquälen. Hab vor kurzem mit Teil 2 begonnen und da ist es schon um einiges besser.


 
Mit AC2 bin ich gestern endlich fertig geworden. Ich fand es zwar gut das es so großen Umfang hat, muss aber gestehen das der zweite Teil so ab Spielstunde 20 für mich genauso zäh wurde wie Teil 1. 
Gegen Ende ist der Spielspass einfach verloren gegangen, auch wegen dem immernoch schlechten bzw. langweiligen Kampfsystem.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube, ich habe im Durchschnitt gut 40 Stunden an Teil 2 und Brotherhood gesessen, Revelations und Teil 1 waren da etwas kürzer.

Momentan hadere ich damit, ob ich Mass Effect 3 noch einmal hervor krame, um den DLC zu spielen, aber irgendwie kommt da zur Zeit gar keine Motivation bei mir auf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe im Durchschnitt gut 40 Stunden an Teil 2 und Brotherhood gesessen, Revelations und Teil 1 waren da etwas kürzer.


Meine Erfahrungen mit den AC-Spielen waren ähnlich. Unabhängig von den Spieldauer haben mir aber Teil 1 und 2 atmosphärisch und storymäßig bisher am besten gefallen.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> [...] nochmal Monkey Island 2 in der Special Edition.



Das schlimme ist, Monkey Island 1 - 3 kann ich quasi blind und im Schlaf durchspielen. Für MI 1 SE hab ich keine 45 Minuten benötigt, MI 2 SE war nur geringfügig länger.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> [...] und danach lege ich mal ein Retro-Jahr ein ... die guten alten Klassiker ausbuddeln.


Das klingt doch nach einem grandiosem Plan! 
Gefühlt habe ich gerade mal 5% meiner Good old Games Spiele auch nur 'angefasst', dass muss sich schleunigst ändern!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, Monkey Island 1 - 3 kann ich quasi blind und im Schlaf durchspielen. Für MI 1 SE hab ich keine 45 Minuten benötigt, MI 2 SE war nur geringfügig länger.


Highspeed-Gaming inkl. Dialog-Wegklicken, hmm ?!


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Highspeed-Gaming inkl. Dialog-Wegklicken, hmm ?!


Probier es echt mal aus, wie lange du für Monkey Island 1 benötigst. Wenn ich überlege, wie wir damals zu fünft um meinen 286'er gegessen haben und gemeinsam (!) geknobelt haben ... irgendwie muss sich das eingebrannt haben.

Selbst nach 10 Jahren Pause kannte ich alle Rätsel. Erstaunlich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Probier es echt mal aus, wie lange du für Monkey Island 1 benötigst. Wenn ich überlege, wie wir damals zu fünft um meinen 286'er gegessen haben und gemeinsam (!) geknobelt haben ... irgendwie muss sich das eingebrannt haben.
> 
> Selbst nach 10 Jahren Pause kannte ich alle Rätsel. Erstaunlich.


Klar, einmal durchgespielt, macht man es beim nächsten Male fast wie mit links. Ist ja bei fast allen Adventures so. Nur bei ganz besonderen Games mit sehr abstrackt-verdrehten Rätseln á la "Day of the Tentacle" könnte man auch heute noch ins Schwitzen kommen.
Allerdings nehmen die Beleidigungsduelle bei MI1 doch etwas Zeit weg, weil ja die ganzen Konter-Antworten erst einmal gesammelt werden müssen.
Das einfachste Adventure überhaupt ist und bleibt aber "Vollgas". Kenn nichts was simpler ist wie dieses.

Im Übrigen müsste ich auch mal die S.E. von MI1 mal durchzocken... Tu mich aber damit schwer, weil ich das Teil schon viel zu oft durchgekriegt habe (obwohl es jedes Mal genauso viel Spaß macht beim ersten Mal).


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

"The Dig" habe ich leider nie gespielt. Aber prinzipiell konntest du bis dahin jedes 2D Lucasfilms/Lucas Arts Point and Click Adventure in 45-50 Minuten durchspielen. ("Volltrottel" sogae in 35.)
Ich hab das bei den alten Teilen immer gemacht. Nach dem Abspann gleich neu gestartet und geguckt, wie schnell ich das zweite mal durchkomme.

Na, zum Glück sind die Spiele ja von gaminghistorischem Interesse und der Sourcecode sollte tief in Höhlenwände geritzt werden.
Rein vom Wiederspielwert (na, du schaust es halt nochmal, wie deine Lieblingsvideokassette, kannst aber praktisch alle Dialoge mitquatschen) oder Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis (€1,10 pro Minute reiner Spielzeit?) kannst du da eh nicht bewerten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Rein vom Wiederspielwert (na, du schaust es halt nochmal, wie deine Lieblingsvideokassette, kannst aber praktisch alle Dialoge mitquatschen) oder Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis (€1,10 pro Minute reiner Spielzeit?) kannst du da eh nicht bewerten.


Es zählt ja immer die Erfahrung des erstmaligem Duchzockens. Gehst du an ein dir völlig fremdes Spiel ran und spielst es durch, ist die allein daraus zu ziehende Real-Spielzeit nebst dem Spaß ausschlaggebend. Danach ist es insbesondere bei streng lineren Games keine Kunst, einen bereits durchgespielten Titel in Windeseile zu meistern, weil man ja jede Spielminute vorab kennt.


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Ja, das ist mir bewusst. Vor allem das allererste Mal durchspielen sollte intensiv sein, genossen werden, wirklich so viel entdeckt oder probiert werden, wie nur geht.

Trotzdem ist das später so, wie zB die "Sixth Sense" DVD für €20 gekauft zu haben. 
Nicht jeder hat die Muße, sich das nochmal anzutun. Und da wäre Ausleihen ja besser gewesen, hehe.


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> "The Dig" habe ich leider nie gespielt. Aber prinzipiell konntest du bis dahin jedes 2D Lucasfilms/Lucas Arts Point and Click Adventure in 45-50 Minuten durchspielen. ("Volltrottel" sogae in 35.)
> Ich hab das bei den alten Teilen immer gemacht. Nach dem Abspann gleich neu gestartet und geguckt, wie schnell ich das zweite mal durchkomme.


 
hm, oder Loom, auch wenn ich mir nur das LP angeschaut habe, aber sonderlich Lange ging das auch nicht, 
Aber immerhin kann man wenigstens immer noch auf die heutigen Shootersnacks schimpfen, denn immerhin muss man bei Adventures noch denken und rumprobieren wenn denken nicht ausreicht (bei seltsamen rätseln)

Und eigentlich haben da die Lieblingsfilme einen Vorteil, denn der ist, egal wie oft man den schon geschaut hat, immer gleichlang


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2012)

The Dig und Vollgas waren so geil, da hab ich mich ewig mit beschäftigt.^^
Aber da war man auch noch jung. 

Monkey Island und Indy zum Beispiel. Da weiß ich noch, wie krass schwer das früher war und wie lange man mit mehreren Gehirnen gebraucht hat, um da weiter zu kommen. 
Und heute (okay, man wusste vieles auch noch), rast man da geradezu durch. Als die Remakes bei Steam rauskamen, war ich erschrocken, wie schnell ich da durch war.^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mir bewusst. Vor allem das allererste Mal durchspielen sollte intensiv sein, genossen werden, wirklich so viel entdeckt oder probiert werden, wie nur geht.


Korrekt. Vor allem bei Spielen, es einem thematisch oder storybezogen sehr antun, ist der Genuß beim ersten Durchgang durch nichts zu toppen.


svd schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das später so, wie zB die "Sixth Sense" DVD für €20 gekauft zu haben.
> Nicht jeder hat die Muße, sich das nochmal anzutun. Und da wäre Ausleihen ja besser gewesen, hehe.


Mit sowas hat so ziemlich jeder Film zu kämpfen, der dann mit einer Plot-Auflösung zum Schluss kommt. Da hilft es nur: Viele Jahre mal liegen lassen und dann einfach mal wieder ins den Player einlegen. Vergeßlichkeit ist (manchmal !) ein Segen, zumindest beim Filmkonsum.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Monkey Island und Indy zum Beispiel. Da weiß ich noch, wie krass schwer das früher war und wie lange man mit mehreren Gehirnen gebraucht hat, um da weiter zu kommen.


Bei "Monkey Island 1" haben mein bester Kumpel und ich uns gegenseitig Hilfe per Telefonat gegeben, wenn man partout nicht weiterkam. Er kam beim großen Affenkopf nicht weiter, bis ich ihn mal auf das Wattestäbchen hinwies... Und was hatte er am Telefon für einen Lachanfall bekommen, als Guybrush das "Stäbchen" aus der Hosentasche kramte... 
Ach, was war das noch für eine geile Zeit. Bitte das Zeitrad nochmal 20 Jahre zurückstellen, bitte !!!


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2012)

Pffft ... junges Gemüse hier!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*schnief*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Was ist das denn für ein Shot von "Loom" ?? Das Ding hat ja nichtmal 16 Farben...


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2012)

Okay, dann mach ich mal:

Damit habe ich früher Stunden verbracht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alleine laden mit Datasette dauerte schon ca. 45 Minuten 

Ghostbusters – C64-Wiki


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2012)

@Rabowke: Kenn ich auch noch Zak McCracken und Space Quest. Oder auch Maniac Mansion.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Shot von "Loom" ?? Das Ding hat ja nichtmal 16 Farben...


 
16 Farben war ja auch für EGA Prolls ( ich hatte 286'er mit EGA  ), aber es gab ja auch Leute mit CGA Grafikkarten, vier Farben 4tw!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Ach herrjee. Das Ding habe ich bis zum Vergasen gezockt, aber letztendlich hat Gozer doch alles platt gemacht.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> @Rabowke: Kenn ich auch noch Zak McCracken und Space Quest. Oder auch Maniac Mansion.


 
Auch wenn die Dame in deinem Avatar nicht meinen Geschmack trifft, deine Spielevorlieben tun es!


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach herrjee. Das Ding habe ich bis zum Vergasen gezockt, aber letztendlich hat Gozer doch alles platt gemacht.


 
LOL Bis Gozer bin ich glaube ich nie gekommen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 16 Farben war ja auch für EGA Prolls ( ich hatte 286'er mit EGA  ), aber es gab ja auch Leute mit CGA Grafikkarten, vier Farben 4tw!


Das Vier-Farben-Zeitalter habe ich demnach nicht mehr miterlebt. Und ich dachte eine niedrigere Farbeinschränkung als beim C64 gab es in den 80ern nicht...


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Vier-Farben-Zeitalter habe ich demnach nicht mehr miterlebt. Und ich dachte eine niedrigere Farbeinschränkung als beim C64 gab es in den 80ern nicht...


 
Als wir mit dem C64 16 Farben hatten gab es viele PC-Boons die meinten 4 Farben sei ausreichend  Und dann waren die Farben so ecklig!


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2012)

C64  Dafür gibts auch legale Emulatoren und Spiele mit denen man das auch auf dem PC spielen kann (Da war sogar mal eine Sammlung auf einer PCG-CD). Ich hab damals auch jahrelang auf dem C64 gespielt. Spiele wie Forbidden Forest, auch dieses Ghostbusters-Spiel, Lazy Jones, Pitfall, High Noon, Choplifter oder Bruce Lee zum Beispiel.
Von letzterem gibt es sogar ein Remake für den PC: Ultimate Bruce Lee

Da kann man das mit der neuen Grafik spielen oder mit der Retro-Grafik von damals.


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Pffft ... junges Gemüse hier!


 
selber *pffff*
*mit alten 5 1/4° Disketten bewerf*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> selber *pffff*
> *mit alten 5 1/4° Disketten bewerf*


Wenn wir ihm schon weh tun wollen, dann besser zu 8-Bit-Modulen greifen ! 
Oder besser gleich das 5 1/4-Zoll-Diskettenlaufwerk schmeißen, das gibt mehr als nur ein paar Kratzer !


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> *mit alten 5 1/4° Disketten bewerf*


*hinter Monochrom-Monitor abduck*


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> selber *pffff*
> *mit alten 5 1/4° Disketten bewerf*


5,25"?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8" 4tw!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2012)

@Rabowke

Obige Diskette kannst Du aber nicht beschreiben da sie noch nicht gelocht ist  *Lochersuch*


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Als wir mit dem C64 16 Farben hatten gab es viele PC-Boons die meinten 4 Farben sei ausreichend  Und dann waren die Farben so ecklig!


Im Grunde war es eine Kostenfrage, EGA Grafikkarten waren ja auch erhältlich ... nur so einem deutlich höheren Preis. 
Wie gesagt, mein 286'er hatte EGA Grafik, allerdings hat mein Kumpel damals die Arschkarte gehabt. Die hatten einen 286'er mit VGA Grafik, aber Schwarz-Weiß Monitor.  

Der hat bei Prince of Persia die Tränke auswendig gelernt, weil er halt keinen farblichen Unterschied zwischen Heil- und Todestrank hatte.

Aber was lach ich? Das hat sein IQ wohl so geformt, dass er sein Magister mit 1,1 gemacht hat ... die Sau!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Ach du meine Güte ! 8-Zöller !
Die habe ich mal während der Praktikumszeit im 9. Schuljahr für einen Betrieb zu Sparkasse bringen müssen. Man mag sich kaum ausmalen, was es für einen Ärger gegeben hätte wenn mit diesen Dingern irgendwas unterwegs passiert wäre... Die Zahlungsdaten während dann für den betreffenden Tag schonmal flöten gegangen...


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 5,25"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ach naja, so´m Alten Mann will man halt nicht weh tun 
Aber ja, 286, das waren noch Zeiten, da war mein Einstieg in eine Lange AMD-Verbundenheitv


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2012)

Ach, ich hab mir damals wegen Wing Commander 1 meinen ersten PC geholt  Der hatte schon 25 MHZ und VGA!!!! Bei Vobis gekauft damals und hat über 4000 DM gekostet.


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Der Mann meiner Tante würde euch jetzt vermutlich mit Lochstreifen bewerfen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2012)

Wie hieß eigentlich damals das Gerät auf dem Pong drauf war? Das war das erste Spiel, das ich gezockt hab, da war ich 4 oder 5. Jetzt wird der ein oder andere denken: Warum hat der schon so früh gespielt? Naja, bei mir liegt es daran, dass ich 3 ältere Geschwister hab, die damals gezockt haben. Da hab ich erst immer zugeschaut und irgendwann dann selbst mal mitgespielt 
Aber wie dieses Gerät hieß, mit dem man Pong gespielt hat, das fällt mir einfach nicht mehr ein, wahrscheinlich war ich da einfach zu jung und hab das bis heute vergessen. Ich weiß nur, dass es da später sogar ein Gewehr(quasi als Controller) dafür gab (oh, was wäre das heute wohl für ein Skandal *g*) mit dem man auf so ein Viereck auf dem Fernseher zielen und schießen musste. Heute würde sowas sicher als tolle Innovation verkauft werden, aber da sieht man mal was es schon für 25-30 Jahren gab


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2012)

Das war bestimmt irgendwas von Atari, oder?


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie hieß eigentlich damals das Gerät auf dem Pong drauf war?


 
Magnavox Odyssey?


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pong


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das war bestimmt irgendwas von Atari, oder?


 
Jap, das könnte sein. Ich weiß auch nie was aus dem Gerät wurde, ich hab das dann nie wieder gesehen. Sicher haben es meine Geschwister dann irgendwann verkauft, weil sie einen C64 hatten.  In dem Moment denkt man ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht daran, dass sowas Spielegeschichte ist und in 20, 30 Jahren mal was Besonderes ist.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Magnavox Odyssey?


 
Steht im Artikel den ich verlinkt habe.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2012)

Also Pong ist dann wirklich vor meiner Zeit ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieser Kasten hat ja den Platz eines ganzen Schreibtischs für sich beantsprucht. Gott sei Dank leben wir jetzt im Micro- bzw. Macro-Zeitalter, sonst bräuchte man ja allein für sein Lieblingshobby eine zweite Wohnung.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jap, das könnte sein. Ich weiß auch nie was aus dem Gerät wurde, ich hab das dann nie wieder gesehen. Sicher haben es meine Geschwister dann irgendwann verkauft, weil sie einen C64 hatten.  In dem Moment denkt man ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht daran, dass sowas Spielegeschichte ist und in 20, 30 Jahren mal was Besonderes ist.


 

Siehe den Text: 



> Im Sommer 1975 präsentierte Atari auf der Consumer Electronics Show (CES) eine Heimversion von Pong. Die Spielkonsole stieß auf wenig Interesse, da das Odyssey von Magnavox sich nur mäßig verkauft hatte und dessen Produktion bereits 1974 eingestellt worden war.


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Steht im Artikel den ich verlinkt habe.


 
Den hab ich auch grade eben schon gelesen 
Naja, aber wenn man da so die erste Generation an Konsolen anschaut, es könnte Theoretisch auch alle gemeint sein 
Aber ich glaube so eine Odyssey hatten "wir" hier


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Den hab ich auch grade eben schon gelesen
> Naja, aber wenn man da so die erste Generation an Konsolen anschaut, es könnte Theoretisch auch alle gemeint sein
> Aber ich glaube so eine Odyssey hatten "wir" hier


 
Ja stimmt. Ich kann mich verdammt einfach nicht daran erinnern, was das für ein Ding war  Naja, ich werd meine Eltern oder Geschwister demnächst nochmal fragen, vielleicht wissen die noch, wie das Gerät hieß.


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2012)

Mein erstes eigenes "Gaming-Device" war 1988 der Gameboy soweit ich mich erinnere (der funktioniert btw heute noch^^).
Die ganzen Atari-Games/konsolen kenn ich nur von Bekannten/Verwandten. Selbst nen eigenen C64 hatte ich nie. Kein Geld und meine Eltern wollten mir sowas nicht kaufen. Musste auch für meinen ersten PC sehr viel sparen.


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Unsere erste Konsole war ein "Philips Videopak G7000", oder so.
Habe damit einen Fernseher kaputtgespielt, komisch, war eingentlich ziemlich doof, das Teil.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> [...]Musste auch für meinen ersten PC sehr viel sparen.


Ich hab irgendwann 1991+ den 286'er bekommen, der mich durch meine Jugend begleitet hat. 1995 hab ich dann endlich genug Geld für das Beste vom Besten: ein Pentium von Intel mit 100 Mz! 

Ich glaub das waren damals knapp 2.500 DM ... gekauft bei Escom, die mit der Venus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Mein erstes eigenes "Gaming-Device" war 1988 der Gameboy soweit ich mich erinnere (der funktioniert btw heute noch^^).
> Die ganzen Atari-Games/konsolen kenn ich nur von Bekannten/Verwandten. Selbst nen eigenen C64 hatte ich nie. Kein Geld und meine Eltern wollten mir sowas nicht kaufen. Musste auch für meinen ersten PC sehr viel sparen.


Meine Eltern müssen sich wohl mehr als ein Bein rausgerissen haben, denn ich hatte sowohl einen Atari als auch danach einen C64. Und ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich nach beidem arg gequängelt hätte. (Kusshand an die Ellis gerichtet  )
Allerdings waren nicht sehr viele Atari-Games zusammengekommen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Mit dem C64 aber wuchs die Spielesammlung auf bis zu 3 Disketten-Boxen. Harr, harr, harr !


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Unsere erste Konsole war ein "Philips Videopak G7000", oder so.
> Habe damit einen Fernseher kaputtgespielt, komisch, war eingentlich ziemlich doof, das Teil.


 
Naja, also wenn man so rückblickend schaut ist vieles das was man da teilweise hatte ziemlich doof gewesen, aber man hat es halt dennoch gespielt, weil´s halt da war


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Mein erstes eigenes "Gaming-Device" war 1988 der Gameboy soweit ich mich erinnere (der funktioniert btw heute noch^^).
> Die ganzen Atari-Games/konsolen kenn ich nur von Bekannten/Verwandten. Selbst nen eigenen C64 hatte ich nie. Kein Geld und meine Eltern wollten mir sowas nicht kaufen. Musste auch für meinen ersten PC sehr viel sparen.


 
Das ist dann immer der große Vorteil, wenn man ältere Geschwister hat. Wenn die sich was Neues gekauft haben, hast du dann das vorherige immer bekommen. So war es auch bei meinen ersten PCs 
Und wir machen das heute in der Familie auch noch. Wenn ich mir z.B. einen neuen PC kaufe, dann geb' ich den alten auch entweder meinem Vater oder einem meiner Neffen. Weil die Neffen haben ja nicht das Geld sich einen neuen PC zu kaufen  Wir helfen uns da immer untereinander und das find' ich auch gut so.


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2012)

Ich hab "nur" ne ältere Schwester. Von der hätte ich höchstens Puppen erben können.^^


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich hab "nur" ne ältere Schwester. Von der hätte ich höchstens Puppen erben können.^^


*auf die Zunge beiß*


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *auf die Zunge beiß*


Contenance bitte!


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich hab "nur" ne ältere Schwester. Von der hätte ich höchstens Puppen erben können.^^


 
Ist ja witzig, ich habe nur jüngere Schwestern, die meine Puppe erben werden. Zufälle gibt's.

edit: Hab hier noch einen kaputten Atari rumliegen. Wenn da jemand ein Netbook mit kaputtem Display ( aber funktionstüchtigem TVOut) und Emulatorsoftware reinmodden möchte, ruhig melden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich hab "nur" ne ältere Schwester. Von der hätte ich höchstens Puppen erben können.^^


 
Um bei Retro zu bleiben. Ich weiß noch, dass es damals immer diese Monchichi gab.


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Ist ja witzig, ich habe nur jüngere Schwestern, die meine Puppe erben werden. Zufälle gibt's.


lol 

Sag mal, wie jung genau sind denn deine Schwestern?!  

EDIT:


> Um bei Retro zu bleiben. Ich weiß noch, dass es damals immer diese Monchichi gab


Ohja, das war mal ganz groß in Mode.^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Um bei Retro zu bleiben. Ich weiß noch, dass es damals immer diese Monchichi gab.


Wieso GAB ?! Die gibt es heute noch... Hab ich letztens in einem Außenstand von Kik gesehen...


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Äh, eine kannst du vergessen, die ist schon über drei..ei..ei... und eh schon verheiratet.
Die zweite ist auch grad vergeben, aber prinzipiell ein guter Fang, weil sie die gescheiteste der Kinder ist und am meisten verdient.
Die dritte hältst du nicht aus.


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Äh, eine kannst du vergessen, die ist schon über drei..ei..ei... und eh schon verheiratet.
> Die zweite ist auch grad vergeben, aber prinzipiell ein guter Fang, weil sie die gescheiteste der Kinder ist und am meisten verdient.
> Die dritte hältst du nicht aus.


Oh Gott, du hast wirklich 3 Schwestern! 
Du Armer, mir reicht ja die eine schon. 

Btw, wer kennt noch die "Gianna Sisters"?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Die dritte hältst du nicht aus.


Solange die gute nicht Merkel heisst, kann sie gar nicht so schlimm sein...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Btw, wer kennt noch die "Giana Sisters"?


Sind die einzigen Punk-Girls mit denen ich gerne (rum)gespielt habe, sonst habe ich für solche Mädels nicht viel übrig...


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sind die einzigen Punk-Girls mit denen ich gerne (rum)gespielt habe, sonst habe ich für solche Mädels nicht viel übrig...


Sind wohl auch die einzigen Punk-Girls, die sofort springen, wenn man es will.


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Solange die gute nicht Merkel heisst, kann sie gar nicht so schlimm sein...


 
Zum Glück nicht. Palin ist ja auch ein viel schönerer Name.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht. Palin ist ja auch ein viel schönerer Name.


Vorname: Michael ?!
Ooooohhh !!! Du kommst von der berühmten Monty Phyton-Familie !!!


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Btw, wer kennt noch die "Gianna Sisters"?


 
na, jeder der sich für Gamesmusik und/oder Deutsche Spielestudios interessiert wird das kennen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvHB-C-5k6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ha, Ohrwurm 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vorname: Michael ?!
> Ooooohhh !!! Du kommst von der berühmten Monty Phyton-Familie !!!


 
mir fällt da spontan noch wer anderes aus Alaska ein
ist aber auch im Fach Comedy beschäftigt


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich bin mit Spam, Spam, Spam, Miliupa und Spam großgezogen worden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> na, jeder der sich für Gamesmusik und/oder Deutsche Spielestudios interessiert wird das kennen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe mir sogar die Nintento-DS-Version davon gekauft. Hat zwar nicht den gleichen Look, aber die Musik von Manfred Trenz wurde ordentlich angepasst und klingt auch darauf 1a. Und es macht spielerisch sogar Spaß ! Retro kommt immer gut.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Btw, wer kennt noch die "Gianna Sisters"?



Also auf meinem C64 waren sie ein beliebter Gast 

Aber da Enisra von Music gesprochen hat, kennt noch wer Turrican?

Chris Hülsbeck – Wikipedia
Chris Huelsbeck - Turrican Soundtrack CD - Opening HD HQ - YouTube


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also auf meinem C64 waren sie ein beliebter Gast
> 
> Aber da Enisra von Music gesprochen hat, kennt noch wer Turrican?
> 
> ...


Klaro. Hülsbeck ist doch neben Manfred Trenz die C64-Ikone überhaupt.


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Damals war das Turrican Problem noch nicht s o krass. Heute heißt's ja quasi " Shoot or Die"...


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also auf meinem C64 waren sie ein beliebter Gast
> 
> Aber da Enisra von Music gesprochen hat, kennt noch wer Turrican?
> 
> ...


 
Stalkst du mich etwa?
Grade läuft zufällig 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3S97pR5RkT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ach ja, der war auch bei Folge 1 von Reload dabei, da so ab Min 17
Reload - Folge 1 | Reload | Donnerstag 20.15 Uhr in EinsPlus - YouTube


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2012)

Apropos Chris Hülsbeck. Er war neulich auch bei Kickstarter unterwegs  : Turrican Soundtrack Anthology by Chris Huelsbeck by Chris Huelsbeck — Kickstarter


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Ich komm beim YouTuben auch immer wieder daran vorbei. Sind aber auch großartige Tracks.
Ich nehme mir zwar jedes Mal vor, eine Videospielmusik CD fürs Auto zusammenzustellen, bin dann aber immer zu faul.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Ich komm beim YouTuben auch immer wieder daran vorbei. Sind aber auch großartige Tracks.
> Ich nehme mir zwar jedes Mal vor, eine Videospielmusik CD fürs Auto zusammenzustellen, bin dann aber immer zu faul.


Geile Idee. 8-Bit-Mucke der schönstern Spieleklassiker. Nachahmenswerte Aktion !


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2012)

Ja, so Chiptune ist schon Lustig, selbst da so Neue oder "Normale" lieder als solcher klingt halt irgendwo so schön Retro und man ist irgendwo definitiv Cooler wenn man sich solche Musik anhört als so das Hipstergeklampfe
Aber es ist schon erstaunlich wenn man bedenkt was so eine begrenzte Auswahl an Sounds so Chips damals hatten, da ist das Heute direkt Langweilig wenn man jeden Sound bekommt den man will


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Juli 2012)

Was ja bei mir extrem Kindheitserinnerungen weckt, ist diese Musik:
Rob Hubbard - Commando [C64] - YouTube

Damals als kleiner Junge bei einem Kumpel auf einem alten Farbröhrenfernseher mit Holzverkleidung gespielt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juli 2012)

Ich hab die letzten Tage nochmal die Kampagnen von *Arma 1* und dem Addon *Queens Gambit* durchgespielt. Und gerade eben spiel ich *Magic: The Gathering - Duels of the Planeswalkers 2013.*


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juli 2012)

*Dear Esther* gestern mal durchgespielt. Allerdings ist es verdammt schwer zu beschreiben, sollte sich aber jeder mal angeschaut haben


----------



## shippy74 (20. Juli 2012)

Ich Spiel Lego Batman2 zusammen mit meinem Sohn, ist total lustig und die Figuren reden jetzt. Wird echt Zeit das von Lego mal noch der passende Shooter rauskommt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Juli 2012)

So, endlich mit einer der Kampagnen von Medieval 2: Total War - Kingdoms fertig. Meine Waliser haben Britannien erobert, so ists recht 
Hat auch nur 20 Stunden gedauert 

Als Nächstes werde ich mir wohl mal NBA 2K12 vornehmen. Liegt schon ewig hier und jetzt habe ich endlich mal mein Gamepad aus der Redaktion mit nach Hause genommen (bin gerade im Urlaub), könnte es also endlich spielen. Am Wochenende werde ich außerdem bei Gelegenheit in die Beta von End of Nations reinschnuppern. Reizt mich irgendwie, auch wenn ich normalerweise nichts von Free2Play halte.


----------



## greyhound61 (20. Juli 2012)

Ich bin jetzt mit    World of Warcraft   beschäftigt.


----------



## Prime85 (24. Juli 2012)

Da Geheimakte 3 am 31. August erscheinen soll und ich die beiden ersten Teile bis jetzt immer noch nicht gespielt habe, habe ich heute endlich mal meine Geheimakte Sammelbox geöffnet und mit *Geheimakte Tunguska* angefangen. 

Ich habe so knapp 2 Stunden gespielt und die waren schon sehr unterhaltsam und spannend. Ich hoffe, dass es so weitergeht 
Das Spiel wurde zwar 2006 veröffentlicht aber ich finde, dass die Grafik immer noch richtig gut aussieht. Nur die Animationen der Charaktere sind ziemlich steif und recht spartanisch.


----------



## Enisra (26. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn ich eigentlich Deus Ex:HR weiterspielen wollte, aber da hat sich ein kleiner Geheimtipp reingedrängt:

Jade Empire!

Wobei man allerdings irgendwo bei der Story schon leicht _penetrant _KotOR durchschaut, aber es ist doch schon ein schönes Spiel
Warum ist das eigentlich damals kein Erfolg geworden? Bioware hatte damals ja schon einen Namen oder lag das eher an einer Form von Xenophobie?


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juli 2012)

Weil es zu speziell ist, meiner Meinung nach. Ich fand KotOR I und zum Teil auch II ziemlich gut, aber Jade Empire konnte mich irgendwie so garnicht begeistern. Ich kann dir jetzt, nach Jahren, nichtmal genau sagen warum. Das Setting? War es nicht zuerst ein XBox exklusives Spiel?

Ich weiss es nicht.

Ich hab die letzten Tage endlich Batman:AC weiterspielen können und ...


Spoiler



... hab Ras Al Ghul 'besiegt', Blut entnommen und muss jetzt zu Dr. Freeze. Backtracking at it's best, keine Abkürzungen, nichts. Da hab ich entnervt das Spiel beendet. Sowas mag ich sowas von überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Juli 2012)

Jade Empire fand ich damals grandios, aber ja, das japansische Szenario dürfte dem Spiel verkaufstechnisch den Rücken gebrochen haben. Shogun 2 ist ja auch beileibe nicht so beliebt wie Medieval 2 oder Rome.

Ich habe nach dem Abschluss der Driver: SF-Kampagne gestern mit Alpha Protocol angefangen. Wow, das macht ja richtig Spaß 
Hat leider die typischen Obsidian-Schwächen in Sachen Gameplay und Technik. Allein schon die teils zu weit auseinander liegenden Speicherpunkte nerven mich bei so einem Schleichspiel, da brauche ich mittlerweile einfach eine Quicksave-Funktion. Und die Steuerung ist auch leicht hakelig. Egal, die Story kommt gerade richtig in Fahrt und ich liebe die Tatsache, dass es so viele verschiedene Pfade durch die Levels gibt. Geldsorgen hab ich allerdings mittlerweile keine mehr, man bekommt die Kohle ja förmlich nachgeschmissen. Ich kann mir bei jeder Mission alle Intel-Gegenstände leisten und habe trotzdem noch Geld für die besten Rüstungen und Waffen übrig ^^


----------



## svd (26. Juli 2012)

Nicht schlecht, ich beneide euch direkt dafür, so große Brocken spielen zu können.
Zu mehr als "Cartoon Wars" auf dem Tablet kann ich mich derzeit echt nicht aufraffen.


----------



## DJSomic (26. Juli 2012)

PC: 
Diablo 3
Starcraft 2
Blades of Time

PS3:
Final Fantasy XIII-2


----------



## svd (26. Juli 2012)

DJSomic schrieb:


> PC:
> [...]
> Blades of Time
> [...]



Ah, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Wie ist es denn im Vergleich zum Vorgänger? Der war mir ein wenig zu repetitiv.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Jade Empire fand ich damals grandios, aber ja, das japansische Szenario dürfte dem Spiel verkaufstechnisch den Rücken gebrochen haben. Shogun 2 ist ja auch beileibe nicht so beliebt wie Medieval 2 oder Rome.


 
uh, lass das Mharie nicht hören, das ist doch ein Chinesisches Setting 

Naja, eigentlich irgendwie schade, in Anbetracht dass das ja auch ein relativ erfrischend anderes Setting war, ich meine sonst hat man im Prinzip hauptsächlich das tolkieneske Mittelalter Setting als Fantasy mit den mehr oder weniger ähnlichen Rassen, Figuren und Klassen und dazu vielleicht noch die Story nach dem Monomythosprinzip
Also so ein paar Scheibchen könnte man sich da schon da abschneiden

Naja, es waren schöne, kurzweilige 24h Spielzeit, wobei da im Mittelteil noch eine Lokation ganz nett gewesen wäre


----------



## Kaeksch (28. Juli 2012)

Ich zock grad A New Beginning. Bin echt begeistert von dem Spiel. Macht ne Menge Spaß. Die Geschichte is gut gemacht.
Davor war Deponia dran. Auch gut. Schöner Humor.
Überleg ob ich danach noch A Whispered World zocke. Habs schon lange, aber irgendwie nie durch gespielt.


----------



## dubako (28. Juli 2012)

Half Life 2...EP1..EP2..u. Mods bis zum Abwinken ...solange bis Half Life 3 kommt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Juli 2012)

dubako schrieb:


> Half Life 2...EP1..EP2..u. Mods bis zum Abwinken ...solange bis Half Life 3 kommt.


 
Es gibt viele Mods für HL, aber so viele nun auch nicht 
Da wirst du früher oder später wieder von vorne anfangen müssen 

Ich wollte eigentlich mit Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines anfangen hab es aber nicht zum Laufen bekommen 
Deshalb fang ich jetzt mit der Goty des ersten Deus Ex Teils an.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juli 2012)

Aufgrund freiwilliger Selbstbeschränkung (auch Masochismus genannt) läuft mein Rechner derzeit mit Intel HD 3000 Chip (hab mit Systemfehlern zu kämpfen und will die Grafikkarte als letzte Ursache bestätigen), daher ist meine Auswahl an Spielen derzeit ein wenig eingeschränkt.

Da ich mir direkt nach den Steam Summer Sales bei Jade Empire zugeschlagen habe, bin ich jetzt damit beschäftigt. Ein wenig enttäuscht bin ich vom Kampfsystem, hab's mir ähnlich wie in Knights of the old Republic vorgestellt, aber davon abgesehen gefällt es mir richtig gut. Damals stand Bioware noch für Qualität, was inzwischen vor allem dank Dragon Age 2 doch irgendwie nachgelassen hat. Früher in den 90ern hab ich auch gerne (pseudo-)historische asiatische Filme mit Jackie Chan, Jet Li & Co. gesehen und irgendwie erinnert mich dieses Spiel an diese Filme.

So ein Hardware-Masochismus ist gar nicht so verkehrt, da kommt man endlich mal dazu wieder ein paar Klassiker auszuprobieren.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Da ich mir direkt nach den Steam Summer Sales bei Jade Empire zugeschlagen habe, bin ich jetzt damit beschäftigt. Ein wenig enttäuscht bin ich vom Kampfsystem, hab's mir ähnlich wie in Knights of the old Republic vorgestellt, aber davon abgesehen gefällt es mir richtig gut. Damals stand Bioware noch für Qualität, was inzwischen vor allem dank Dragon Age 2 doch irgendwie nachgelassen hat. Früher in den 90ern hab ich auch gerne (pseudo-)historische asiatische Filme mit Jackie Chan, Jet Li & Co. gesehen und irgendwie erinnert mich dieses Spiel an diese Filme.


 
ja, wobei es geht eigentlich mit den Kämpfen, so als Action-RPG
allerdings, so viele Stile die man da lernt, also da hätte man auch das Kampfsystem übernehmen können


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, wobei es geht eigentlich mit den Kämpfen, so als Action-RPG
> allerdings, so viele Stile die man da lernt, also da hätte man auch das Kampfsystem übernehmen können


 
Ich bin ja generell ein großer Fan von indirekten, pausierbaren oder rundenbasierten Kampfsystemen, darum gefiel mir von den neueren Bioware Spielen Dragon Age Origins auch deutlich besser als Mass Effect. Aber ist wohl Gewohnheitssache, bin noch nicht besonders weit, aber bis jetzt macht Jade Empire einen sehr interessanten Eindruck, dafür nehme ich auch das etwas merkwürdige Kampfsystem mit massig Kampfstilen aber direkten Angriffen in Kauf. Mich nervt nur die Sache mit dem Anvisieren und die geringe vertikale Beweglichkeit der Kamera, aber wahrscheinlich ist das Spiel einfach ursprünglich für Gamepads ausgelegt worden.


----------



## Mothman (29. Juli 2012)

In Vorfreude auf "Orcs Must Die 2" noch mal den ersten Teil, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass ich meinen Zeigefinger lieber für Montag schonen sollte. 

Ansonsten zock ich immer und immer wieder Mount & Blade Warband Napoleonic Wars. Heute waren nur leider die Server recht leer.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mich nervt nur die Sache mit dem Anvisieren und die geringe vertikale Beweglichkeit der Kamera, aber wahrscheinlich ist das Spiel einfach ursprünglich für Gamepads ausgelegt worden.


 
hm nja, das Anvisieren nervt schon und auch das hochschauen, aber ich weiß nicht, man kann doch auch bei der Konsole so´n Stick oder das Steuerkreuz lang genug gedrückt halten um nach oben zu schauen

Wobei zumindest von den technischen Standtpunkte her bin ich mir aber sicher, dass die das heute wesentlich besser gestalten würde, auch wenn das wohl wegen dem Semi-Erfolg und dem Setting eher nichts mit wird


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ... auch wenn das wohl wegen dem Semi-Erfolg und dem Setting eher nichts mit wird


 
Liegt wohl am für westliche Käufer eher unpopulären fernöstlichen Szenario. Böse Zungen (auch meine!) behaupten, das Spiel hätte sich im Manga- bzw. Final Fantasy Stil evtl. besser verkauft.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Liegt wohl am für westliche Käufer eher unpopulären fernöstlichen Szenario. Böse Zungen (auch meine!) behaupten, das Spiel hätte sich im Manga- bzw. Final Fantasy Stil evtl. besser verkauft.


 
nja, aber dann wäre das auch wieder ein anderer Kulturkreis und dann würde auch irgendwo nicht mehr Jade Empire, ich meine, so einen Blödsinn macht nur Hollywood (Karate Kid mit Kung Fu...)


----------



## XyNN (29. Juli 2012)

PC:
- Binding of Isaac
- Borderlands GotY
- Day of Defeat: Source
- Dungeon Defenders

Hinzu kommen noch etliche games die ich erst später spielen werde.. Steam SummerSale sei dank! 

iOS:
- New Star Soccer
- Fieldrunners 2
- 10000000
- Tiny Wings
- Bitless
- Tower of Fortune


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (29. Juli 2012)

Parallel zu meinem wunderschönem Skyrim und BF3 hab ich Halo 1 & 2 wieder ausgegraben.
Etwas altbacken/konsolig aber trotzdem ... alleine die Musik  Schade das alle andern teile der Xbox vorbehalten sind.


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> uh, lass das Mharie nicht hören, das ist doch ein Chinesisches Setting



Oh, verdammt ... peinlich ^^

OnTopic: Ich habe Alpha Protocol am Freitag abgeschlossen - wirklich toll! Schade, dass es so untergegangen ist beim Release. Allerdings sind die Kritikpunkte auch nicht wegzudiskutieren, es ist technisch, spielmechanisch und von der Bedienung her einfach nicht ganz ausgereift. Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht und ich neige zu einem zweiten Durchgang, bei dem ich mich dann ganz, ganz anders entscheide 

Als Nächstes ist bei mir Orcs Must Die! 2 dran. Die Testversion ist schon installiert, heute geht es mit dem Ork-Metzeln los.
@Mothman
Vielleicht können wir uns nächste Woche ja mal zu einer Koop-Runde verabreden?


----------



## Mothman (29. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> @Mothman
> Vielleicht können wir uns nächste Woche ja mal zu einer Koop-Runde verabreden?


Grundsätzlich gerne. Aber einmal werde ich es wohl alleine durchspielen (oder so weit ich komme), danach gerne.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Juli 2012)

Bevor Darksiders 2 erscheint, hab ich nochmal *Darksiders* durchgespielt. Das ist wirklich so ein grandioses Spiel. Tolles Kampfsystem, gute Rätsel und richtig fette Bosskämpfe. Eines der besten Spiele in den letzten Jahren, ich bin immer noch hellauf begeistert.
Deshalb' hab ich auch schon lange den 2.Teil vorbestellt und freue mich schon so richtig darauf.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (31. Juli 2012)

Borderlands 1 um rechtzeitig noch ein Savegame für Teil 2 zu haben.Soll ja was bringen...


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bevor Darksiders 2 erscheint, hab ich nochmal *Darksiders* durchgespielt. Das ist wirklich so ein grandioses Spiel. Tolles Kampfsystem, gute Rätsel und richtig fette Bosskämpfe. Eines der besten Spiele in den letzten Jahren, ich bin immer noch hellauf begeistert.
> Deshalb' hab ich auch schon lange den 2.Teil vorbestellt und freue mich schon so richtig darauf.


 
WTF?! Dabei handelt es sich bei Darksiders doch um *das* Konsolenspiel schlechthin! Shadow, hast du Fieber?!  
Eigentlich müsste ich Darksiders I noch durchspielen, aber ich hab sowas von überhaupt keine Motivation.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> WTF?! Dabei handelt es sich bei Darksiders doch um *das* Konsolenspiel schlechthin! Shadow, hast du Fieber?!
> Eigentlich müsste ich Darksiders I noch durchspielen, aber ich hab sowas von überhaupt keine Motivation.


 
Nein, hab kein Fieber.   Die haben das aber echt super für den PC umgesetzt, lässt sich einwandfrei mit Maus + Tastatur spielen. 
Und ich hab ja nichts gegen solche Umsetzungen für den PC. Wenn das ordentlich gemacht ist, dann spiel ich sowas auch gerne.


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2012)

naja, ich weiß nicht, irgendwie müsst ihr eine spezielle Version haben, ich würde sogar sagen die Steuerung ist eher auf Gamepads ausgelegt


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich weiß nicht, irgendwie müsst ihr eine spezielle Version haben, ich würde sogar sagen die Steuerung ist eher auf Gamepads ausgelegt


 
Ich habs sowohl mit Gamepad als auch mit Maus + Tastatur gespielt und fand' sogar, dass letzteres sogar besser funktionierte.
Gerade wenn es um das Zielen mit diesem Haken oder sowas ging, das war mit dem Steuerkreuz doch viel zu behäbig.


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich habs sowohl mit Gamepad als auch mit Maus + Tastatur gespielt und fand' sogar, dass letzteres sogar besser funktionierte.
> Gerade wenn es um das Zielen mit diesem Haken oder sowas ging, das war mit dem Steuerkreuz doch viel zu behäbig.


 
ich hab aber eher das Problem mit dem Ausweichen von Schlägen, das Funktioniert irgendwie so eher Scheiße


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich weiß nicht, irgendwie müsst ihr eine spezielle Version haben, ich würde sogar sagen die Steuerung ist eher auf Gamepads ausgelegt


 Ich habs auch, dank Steam-Deal, für den PC + 360 & würde es im Leben nicht mit M+T spielen. Darksiders ist ein reinrassiges Gamepad Spiel!

So!

Ha! :>

Da fällt mir ein, ich spiel grad Batman:AC. Ich dürfte zu 75% mit der Story durch sein, mal schauen was mich noch so erwartet. 
Ach ja, natürlich wird Batman:AC mit einem 360 Gamepad gespielt!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. August 2012)

Habe mal die Risen 2 Demo gespielt. Wie erwartet nicht das, was ich mir ursprünglich vom Spiel erhofft hatte. Vor allem das Kampfsystem ist ein Rückschritt. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Piranha Bytes mit der zurückgewonnenen Lizenz der Gothic-Reihe einen ordentlichen fünften Teil macht, ohne dass es irgendein mieser Publisher in den Dreck zieht.

Nun wieder DayZ und gelegentlich BF3 auf PS3.


----------



## svd (1. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hab aber eher das Problem mit dem Ausweichen von Schlägen, das Funktioniert irgendwie so eher Scheiße


 
Ein Rollover Problem? 
Hatte das bei "Tomb Raider Anniversary", glaube ich. Wo ich diesen Adrenalin Shot nie hinbekommen habe.
Nach Umbelegen der Tasten ging's dann...


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Ein Rollover Problem?
> Hatte das bei "Tomb Raider Anniversary", glaube ich. Wo ich diesen Adrenalin Shot nie hinbekommen habe.
> Nach Umbelegen der Tasten ging's dann...


 
ich hab die Tasten auch schon umbelegt, aber das war auch nicht wirklich befriedigend


----------



## shippy74 (2. August 2012)

Ich hab heute wieder Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising ausgepackt, wollte eigentlich Arma 2 OA spielen und hab es auch installiert mit allen Patches aber irgendwie ist das Spiel trotz neuer Treiber und einem  Athlon X2 -3000 MHZ, 4GB Ram und XFX ATI 4870 nur am ruckeln. echt schade...


----------



## Neawoulf (3. August 2012)

Als völlig talentloser IL-2 (WW2 Flugsimulation) Veteran hab ich mir vor kurzem die Iron Cross Version von *Rise of Flight* (WW1 Flugsimulation) gegönnt. Das Fluggefühl ist völlig anders und wesentlich direkter als bei jedem anderen Flugsimulator, den ich bisher gespielt habe. Die leichten Maschinen aus Holz, Tuch, nem Motor und ein oder zwei MGs reagieren sowas von sensibel durch das geringe Gewicht auf Einflüsse aller Art (Wind, Beschuss, Steuerungseingaben etc.) ... ich glaube, ich brauche nen neuen, präziseren Joystick dafür.

Wie auch immer: Nachdem ich in den ersten Trainingsmissionen mehrfach meine Maschine unbeabsichtigt überzogen, in den Boden gerammt, beim Start demoliert und auf die Seite oder den Rücken gelegt habe, hab ich eben meine erste RICHTIGE Mission in einer Fokker D. VII hinter mich gebracht.

Achtung: Detaillierter Missionsbericht:

Zusammen mit drei KI-Kameraden flog ich nach einem etwas wackigen Start an die Front (ca. 8 Minuten Flugzeit bei ca. 120 bis 150 km/h). Unterwegs entdeckten wir in der Nähe unserer Aufklärungsballons (relativ kleine, bemannte Ballons, die über Seile am Boden befestigt sind und als Frühwarnsystem dienten) einen einzelnen feindlichen Jäger, der sich wohl entweder verflogen hat oder dreiste Absichten hegte. Nachdem wir die Maschine als feindlich identifiziert haben, feuerten zwei von unseren Maschinen (u. a. meine) einige MG Salven auf das Flugzeug ab, das irgendwann nur noch wie blöd herumkurvte und dabei an Höhe verlor. Einer von uns muss wohl den Piloten oder eine der Steuerflächen getroffen haben, jedenfalls krachte die Maschine nach ca. einer Minute in den Boden und wir flogen weiter in Richtung Front.

Dort angekommen fanden wir am Boden Grabenkämpfe vor, am Himmel schwebten drei feindliche Aufklärungsballons und einige nicht identifizierte Flugzeuge. Wir näherten uns der ersten Gruppe und identifizierten diese als Verbündete. Die zweite Gruppe (drei Maschinen) war jedoch feindlich. Ich suchte mir eine der Maschinen aus und folgte ihr, während eine zweite Maschine frontan links unter meiner Maschine vorbeiflog. Aus purer Neugier drehte ich mich um uns sah schließlich Kugeln direkt an meiner Maschine vorbeifliegen. Das konnte ich mir natürlich nicht gefallen lassen und versuchte die Maschine abzuschütteln, was mir auch gelang. Die Wendigkeit der leichten Doppeldecker ist einfach enorm. Selbst am Monitor erzeugt das schnelle abwärtskurbeln nervöses Magenkribbeln, durch den Ventilator neben meinem Monitor und die Windgeräusche über die Kopfhörer wirkte die Sache gleich noch ein wenig authentischer.

Ich selbst schoss keine dieser Maschinen ab, traf aber eine oder zwei davon. Da wir mit zwei Gruppen in der Überzahl waren, war der Kampf nach wenigen Minuten vorbei. Da wir noch Treibstoff und Munition hatten, machte ich mich daran die feindlichen Aufklärungsballons zu zerstören. Zwei habe ich selbst zerschossen (schwierig zu zielen ohne Ruderpedale), den dritten hat einer meiner Flügelmänner zerstört.

Mission erfolgreich.

In Formation machten wir uns die auf den Weg zur ca. 16 km entfernten Heimatbasis. Ich war ein wenig nervös, denn ich erinnerte mich an meine ersten Landeversuche in Rise of Flight und auch in IL2 habe ich die eine oder andere BF 109 (verfluchtes schmales Fahrwerk!) zerbröselt. Damals gab es oft keine richtigen Landebahnen, sondern große Felder, an deren Rand sich Hangars und andere Flugplatzgebäude befanden. Genug Platz war also da. Im Tiefflug überflog ich die Hangars, hinter denen sich da Landefeld befand und wendete nach ca. einer Minute. Die Landefläche befand sich nun direkt vor mir und ich zog den Gashebel etwa bis zur Hälfte zurück, was die Motordrehzahl auf ca. 1000 Umdrehungen brachte. Bei ca. 80 km/h und kurz vor dem Aufsehen zog ich den Stick zurück und reduzierte das Gas beinahe auf Null. Langsam und stabil verlor die Maschine Höhe und setzte schließlich sanft auf.

DREIPUNKTLANDUNG!!!

Ich ließ die Maschine ausrollen und schaltete den Motor aus. Übrig blieb nur noch Stille und das entfernte Singen von Vögeln. Wie ich das nach den vielen Fehlschlägen geschafft hatte, weiß ich nicht, aber das war mit Abstand die beste, sauberste Landung, die ich je in einer Flugsimulation mit einem Flugzeug mit Spornradfahrwerk (vorne außen zwei große Räder, hinten ein kleines) hingebogen habe. Gutes Gefühl und eine tolle Flugsimulation, die sich noch einen hauch authentischer und wesentlich direkter (offenes Cockpit, geringes Gewicht, passender Sound) anfühlte als mein bisheriger Favorit, IL-2 Sturmovik 1946.


----------



## phily (4. August 2012)

also ich hab zuletzt stalker call of prypiat durchgespielt. das war der einzige teil der serie den ich noch nicht ganz kannte.hatte damals nach 3-4 stunden genervt aufgehört, weil alles iwie langweilig war und nix passierte. 

nun habe ich meine ganze motivation gesammelt, den complete mod drauf gemacht und nochmal angefangen und bin letztendlich doch sehr angetan. wobei ich die nebenmissionen komplett außer acht gelassen habe und rubelmäßig etwas nachgeholfen hab . fands irgendwie toller relativ früh schon ein gutes scharfschützengewehr zu haben.

hoffentlich kommt stalker 2 irgendwann. bin von osteuropäischen games iwie total angetan, weil sie so anders in sachen atmosphäre und selbstverständnis sind (boiling point, white gold, precursors)

an deus ex trau ich mich iwie nicht ran. mehr als das tutorial hab ich nicht gespielt, lohnt sich das denn wirklich, also kommt man so richtig schön rein in das spielgefühl und die spielwelt?

ich brauch einfach mehr gute open-world spiele, hoffe sleeping dogs wird gut und gta 5 kommt nicht zu spät und überhaupt, ich will ein neues fallout und ein neues elder scrolls mit bf3 grafik


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. August 2012)

phily schrieb:


> also ich hab zuletzt stalker call of prypiat durchgespielt. das war der einzige teil der serie den ich noch nicht ganz kannte.hatte damals nach 3-4 stunden genervt aufgehört, weil alles iwie langweilig war und nix passierte.
> 
> nun habe ich meine ganze motivation gesammelt, den complete mod drauf gemacht und nochmal angefangen und bin letztendlich doch sehr angetan. wobei ich die nebenmissionen komplett außer acht gelassen habe und rubelmäßig etwas nachgeholfen hab . fands irgendwie toller relativ früh schon ein gutes scharfschützengewehr zu haben.
> 
> hoffentlich kommt stalker 2 irgendwann. bin von osteuropäischen games iwie total angetan, weil sie so anders in sachen atmosphäre und selbstverständnis sind (boiling point, white gold, precursors)


 
Wenn du osteuropäische Spiele so magst, dann kann ich dir auch Metro 2033 und Cryostasis empfehlen, falls du die noch nicht gespielt hast


----------



## phily (4. August 2012)

cool,bin nicht der einzige der noch wach ist ...metro war ja nicht wirklich open world und ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir an einer stelle ziemlich zu anfang fast in die hose gemacht, bei all den mutanten die mich angegriffen habe..habs nie zuende gespielt, wird aber noch erledigt. 

cryostasis war das mit dem schnee und eis, oder? da war mir die spielmechanik irgendwie zu mau, habs auch nicht zuende gespielt...hoffentlich kommt nochmal ein neues vampire, was würde ich dafür geben, das spiel noch nicht zu kennen

edit: ach ja, wie ich in nem anderen thread schon erwähnt hatte, wollte ich eigentlich die san andreas mod für gta 4 spielen, will aber einfach nicht laufen...hatte mich leider schon sehr drauf gefreut

ansonsten immer mal wieder gern ein paar runden red orchestra 2...man, das spiel ist echt fordernd, aber wenn man da mal ein paar gegner hintereinander umnietet, ist es was besonderes und man freut sich richtig, weils nicht so einfach ist.


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2012)

phily schrieb:


> an deus ex trau ich mich iwie nicht ran. mehr als das tutorial hab ich nicht gespielt, lohnt sich das denn wirklich, also kommt man so richtig schön rein in das spielgefühl und die spielwelt?


 
Das Deus Ex oder Deus Ex Human Revolution?
Also zumindest bei letzten kann man sagen, das mit Augmentierungen erst so richtig rein kommt


----------



## Mothman (4. August 2012)

phily schrieb:


> wobei ich die nebenmissionen komplett außer acht gelassen habe und rubelmäßig etwas nachgeholfen hab . fands irgendwie toller relativ früh schon ein gutes scharfschützengewehr zu haben.


Dann hast du auch nicht STALKER gespielt.  
Dann hast du dich durchgecheatet, aber nicht gespielt (falls sich dich jetzt mit dem rubelmäßig "nachgeholfen" richtig verstehe). 

Ich bin da so ziemlich das Gegenteil von dir, glaube ich. Ich würde mir dermaßen selbst den Spaß damit versauen und ich mag Spiele, wo man eben NICHT sofort die besten Waffen hat viel, viel lieber. Für mich ist der Weg das Ziel und das Ausbauen des Chars und des Invs sind für mich der eigentlich Grund warum ich überhaupt sowas spiele. 
Wenn ich da Trainer oder so benutze, brauch ich das Spiel auch nicht mehr, weil ich dann eh niemals das eigentliche Spielerlebnis erfahren werde.
Und Nebenmission nehme ich auch stets mit, was ich kriegen kann.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. August 2012)

phily schrieb:


> an deus ex trau ich mich iwie nicht ran. mehr als das tutorial hab ich nicht gespielt, lohnt sich das denn wirklich, also kommt man so richtig schön rein in das spielgefühl und die spielwelt?


 
Wenn du das Original meinst, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall. Man braucht vielleicht ein wenig um reinzukommen, aber das sollte einen bei keinem Spiel aufhalten. 

Human Revolution ist auf jeden Fall deutlich zugänglicher und kommt zwar nicht annähernd an das Original heran, ist aber dennoch ein sehr gutes Spiel.


----------



## phily (4. August 2012)

@ enisra: ich meinte human revolution, werds wohl bei gelegenheit nochmal anschmeißen.

@ mothman: ich denke, das ist ansichtssache. in den meisten spielen mache ich auch JEDE nebenmission. in oblivion z.b. habe ich nach 100+ stunden die erste hauptmission gespielt, ähnliches bei skyrim und den beiden neuen fallouts. aber in stalker soc und cs fand ich die nebenqueats ala geh dorthin und töte 3 banditen und geh dahin und töte 4 mutanten einfach stumpfsinnig und sie haben die atmosphäre in den spielen für mich eher beschädigt als ausgebaut. und da ich den anfang bei cop beim ersten mal sehr zäh fand, war der gedanke für mich reizvoll relativ früh das gefühl zu haben ein russischer elitekämpfer mit einer vss vintorez zu sein. und schwer war es auf der höchsten stufe ja auch trotz des gewehrs , vor allem gegen die monolithen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. August 2012)

Und wer auf offenere Welten samt unterschiedlichen Missionslösungen steht, der sollte sich unbedingt Dishonored (erscheint im Oktober) vormerken.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. August 2012)

*L.A. Noire* durchgespielt. Ist echt ein gutes Spiel. Vor allem wird das 40er Jahre Szenario gut umgesetzt und auch die einzelnen Charaktere und die Geschichte sind gut ausgearbeitet. Sollte man sich auf jeden Fall mal angeschaut haben


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (11. August 2012)

Endless Space "ausprobiert" 

Eigentlich lieeeebe ich ja (komplexes) SciFi Zeug. 
Wie viele Perry Rhodas Bücher hab ich eigentlich gelesen ? Frank Herberts Wüstenplanet Saga ? X3 bis zur Vergasung ?

Aber das ich echt langweilig !
Hab mich blenden lassen von den schönen Menüs usw. aber diese Rundenstrategie ist überhaupt nicht mein Fall.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. August 2012)

Ich spiele momentan Fallout 3 GotY. Es ist nicht schlecht, aber meiner Meinung nach etwas arm an Abwechslung was die Umgebung anbelangt.

Und dieses VTS kann man irgendwie vergessen, wenn ich selbst schieße verursache ich viel mehr Schaden, bzw. ich mache Kopftreffer die mit VTS praktisch nicht möglich sind.

Was mir auch noch missfällt, ist die begrenzte Tragekapazität und die Händler haben kaum Geld um die überflüssige Ware an die zu verkaufen.
Und das man oft nicht weiß, welche Waren überflüssig sind, z. B. gibt es einen NPC der Altmetall sammelt oder ein anderer will Wasser.

Aber ich werde es trotzdem mal weiter spielen, der Anfang im Bunker war richtig gut, mit netten Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## chbdiablo (11. August 2012)

Für Fallout 3 gilt eigentlich das gleiche wie für alle Bethesta-RPGs: Mit Mods wirds nochmal viel besser, schau mal da vorbei: Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 Mods and community


----------



## MisterSmith (11. August 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Für Fallout 3 gilt eigentlich das gleiche wie für alle Bethesta-RPGs: Mit Mods wirds nochmal viel besser, schau mal da vorbei: Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 Mods and community


 Ich hatte eigentlich vor, keine Mods zu nutzen, das Risiko war mir zu groß, dass dann möglicherweise Spielstände nicht mehr in Ordnung sind.
Ich hatte auch einmal bereits einen Freeze, woraufhin ich in der Fallout.ini die im Netz angegebenen Änderungen gemacht habe, um auf zwei Kerne zu limitieren.

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank an dich und auch der damalige Hinweis bezüglich GfWL von dir hat gestimmt, funktioniert auch mit lokalem Konto einwandfrei. 

Wobei mir wohl bald nicht mehr viel übrigbleiben wird als auf Mods zurückzugreifen, bin voll bepackt und alle Händler die ich kenne haben kein Geld.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. August 2012)

Trau dich ruhig, die Mods zu Fallout 3 sind größtenteils großartig. Allein schon das Inventar hätte mich beim Durchspielen ohne Mods viel zu sehr genervt. Der ursprüngliche Pip-Boy ist halt komplett auf Konsolen ausgelegt ^^

Ich hab gestern Prototype 2 durchgespielt. Das Ding hat eine absolut hirnrissige, komplett vergessenswerte Story. Grafisch liegt es auch weit unter den PC-Möglichkeiten, einige Texturen sind geradezu lachhaft. Aber es macht einfach Spaß. Ich könnte stundenlang mit meinem Superhelden von einem Wolkenkratzer zum nächsten springen und ab und zu eine ganze Kolonne an Panzern mit seinen übernatürlichen Kräften zu Altmetall verarbeiten. Einfach eine großartige Umsetzung des Open-World-Konzepts - sogar die Nebenmissionen machen hier Laune


----------



## MisterSmith (12. August 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Trau dich ruhig, die Mods zu Fallout 3 sind größtenteils großartig. Allein schon das Inventar hätte mich beim Durchspielen ohne Mods viel zu sehr genervt. Der ursprüngliche Pip-Boy ist halt komplett auf Konsolen ausgelegt ^^...


 Ich mag den Pip-Boy trotzdem, vor allem da ich jetzt weiß das man diesen als Lichtquelle nutzen kann. 

Aber wie ich bereits schrieb, das Risiko ist mir einfach zu groß, dass irgendwas mit den Spielständen schief gehen könnte. 

Nebenbei, aus Dankbarkeit haben die Bewohner von Megaton Geld für mich gesammelt, sehr nett, bin aber trotzdem erst bei ca. 1800 Kronkorken.


----------



## Mothman (12. August 2012)

Ich spiele gerade zum 2. Mal Skyrim (+Dawnguard) und bin total begeistert. Fast noch mehr, als beim ersten Mal, weil ich diesmal nen spaßigeren Char hab (Waldelfin).
Sykrim ist einfach der Hammer.


----------



## legion333 (12. August 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V (noch ohne Dawnguard  ), aber in 12 Tagen kommt endlich Dark Souls (1 Jahr gewartet  ), dann wird erstmal das ganze Wochenende durchgezockt


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade zum 2. Mal Skyrim (+Dawnguard) und bin total begeistert. Fast noch mehr, als beim ersten Mal, weil ich diesmal nen spaßigeren Char hab (Waldelfin).
> Sykrim ist einfach der Hammer.


 
Ich habe auch noch einmal mit einer Waldelfe von vorne begonnen, bin dieses Mal also eher mit Pfeil und Bogen + Schleichen, statt mit Magie unterwegs. Macht irgendwie mehr Spaß als vorher.


----------



## legion333 (12. August 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch einmal mit einer Waldelfe von vorne begonnen, bin dieses Mal also eher mit Pfeil und Bogen + Schleichen, statt mit Magie unterwegs. Macht irgendwie mehr Spaß als vorher.


 
Nein, Nords sind die einzig wahre Rasse! 
Hab 2 Stück, einer mit Bogen einer mit Axt oder Schwert


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2012)

ach, in einer Serie in denen es Katzen als Spielbare Rasse gibt sind natürlich Katzen > all


----------



## Mothman (12. August 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Nein, Nords sind die einzig wahre Rasse!
> Hab 2 Stück, einer mit Bogen einer mit Axt oder Schwert


Nords haben es in Himmelsrand auf jeden Fall einfacher, sind die Elfen doch eher unbeliebt. Und das kriegt man auch mal zu hören.^^
Aber ich finde meine quirlige Waldelfin genial. Schießkunst, Schleichen, Schlösserknacken und Taschendiebstahl...so bin ich unterwegs.
Mittlerweile "schon" Stufe 27, vollwertiges Mitglied der Diebesgilde in Rifton. 

Die Hälfte der Gegner stirbt schon, bevor die mich überhaupt wahrnehmen, weil ich Schleichen und Schießkunst konsequent ausgebaut habe. 

EDIT:
Achso, Werwölfin bin ich auch. ^^
Verwandel mich aber so gut wie nie.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Achso, Werwölfin bin ich auch. ^^
> Verwandel mich aber so gut wie nie.


 
Mit Dawnguard kommt noch ein extra Skilltree für Werwölfe dazu gell? Macht der die Werwolfform dann b rauchbar?
Hab die Werwolfform in meinem ersten Playthrough nämlich eigentlich nur behalten, weil ich so immun gegen Krankheiten war, die Form an sich fand ich ziemlich schwach.


----------



## Mothman (12. August 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Mit Dawnguard kommt noch ein extra Skilltree für Werwölfe dazu gell? Macht der die Werwolfform dann b rauchbar?
> Hab die Werwolfform in meinem ersten Playthrough nämlich eigentlich nur behalten, weil ich so immun gegen Krankheiten war, die Form an sich fand ich ziemlich schwach.


Gute Frage, ich hab mir den Skill-Tree noch nicht angeschaut. 
Weiß nicht mal, wie man den zu Gesicht kriegt. 
Ich bin auch schon Werwölfin gewesen, bevor ich Dawnguard installiert habe.

Aber ich werde das mal in Erfahrung bringen. 

Habe die Dawnguard-Inhalte fast noch garnicht ausprobiert.


EDIT:
Ach, ich glaube man muss verwandelt sein, damit man den Skill-Tree aufrufen kann!?


----------



## legion333 (12. August 2012)

Musst glaub ich in Werwolfform TAB oder die Taste für das Skillmenü drücken, Talente schaltet man frei,


Spoiler



indem man Leichen frisst




Aber Nord sind soweit ich weiss die einzige "reine" Menschenrasse, die die Dunmer aus dem Osten Tamriels in Ghettos halten, kanns sein dass sich Beth da bei jemandem hat... inspirieren lassen?


----------



## MisterSmith (12. August 2012)

Ich hab mittlerweile keine große Lust mehr F3 zu spielen. Da kämpft man sich durch eine Höhle, nur um am Ende festzustellen, dass ein Schlüssel benötigt wird, den es aber ganz woanders gibt. 

Dann bin ich, nachdem ich im Netz geschaut habe wo, dahin gereist und werde von Supermutanten auseinandergenommen. 

Ich glaube Fallout 3 und ich werden keine Freunde mehr.  
Das Spiel fängt stark an, aber baut dann auch stark ab.

Momentan habe ich zwei optionale Nebenquests, die Familie finden und den Bruder von der Frau West suchen. Mittlerweile eine einzige Sucherei das Spiel, ich komme mir vor wie Fiffi, such das Bällchen, ja wo ist es denn?


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich zwei optionale Nebenquests, die Familie finden und den Bruder von der Frau West suchen. Mittlerweile eine einzige Sucherei das Spiel, ich komme mir vor wie Fiffi, such das Bällchen, ja wo ist es denn?


 
Und dann wirste noch verarscht von dem der´s Bällchen wirft, der aber dann nur so tut als ob er´s Bällchen wirft und es immer noch in der Hand hat


----------



## MisterSmith (12. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und dann wirste noch verarscht von dem der´s Bällchen wirft, der aber dann nur so tut als ob er´s Bällchen wirft und es immer noch in der Hand hat


  Ja, kommt dem schon sehr nahe. 
Aber irgendwie funktioniert der Questmarker bei dem Spiel auch nicht mehr, außer bei meinen eigenen Markierungen, ich werde mich erst einmal darum kümmern.


----------



## legion333 (12. August 2012)

Okay, jetzt spiel ich kein Skyrim mehr.... wenn ich versuche auf nen Berg zu gehen schmiert das Spiel immer ab weil der Rechner zu schwach ist, das hat mir grad die Lust verdorben...

Naja immerhin kam vorhin die Meldung dass Dark Souls doch keine allzu hohen Anforderungen haben wird


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (12. August 2012)

Dawnguard ist echt genial, weis garnicht was manche haben.
Armbrüste machen echt Laune


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. August 2012)

Ich hab mal wieder mit Left 4 Dead 2 angefangen. Eigentlich nur wegen dem DLC, aber inzwischen verbringe ich die Abende wieder regelmäßig mit dem Zombie-Metzeln. Wenn einer Lust auf eine gemeinsame Partie hat, schreibt mir ne PN


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. August 2012)

So hab jetzt Prototype 2 rechtzeitig vor der GC durchbekommen. 
Bin insgesamt zufrieden mit dem Spiel, auch wenn ich es etwas schlechter fand als den ersten Teil. Vor allem der Protagonist in Teil 1 hat mir besser gefallen. 
Außerdem hatte es auch weniger Spielzeit, noch weniger Abwechslung und das Ende hat mir nicht wirklich gefallen, da es irgendwie die Story nicht wirklich schön abschließt. Der Spassfaktor war aber über die Spielzeit von 15 Stunden trotzdem immer konstant hoch und es wurde erst gegen Ende etwas langweilig. 

Wenn ich wieder von der GC zurück komme wird Darksiders 2 gesuchtet, im Anschluss dann Dark Souls (hoffentlich in annehmbarer Aufläsung ). Bis ich am Mittwoch nach Köln aufbreche werd ich mir die Zeit mit einem Spiel vertreiben, das wesentlich sinnvoller und abwechslungsreicher ist als Prototype, nämlich Dead Island


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2012)

Da ich aufgrund des Umzugsstresses mit "L.A. Noire" wochenlang pausieren musste und aktuell einfach keinen Drang zum Weiterspielen habe (vielleicht nutze ich den nächsten Urlaub dafür, um es in längeren Zeitabschnitten richtig genießen zu können), habe ich mit der vorletzten PCG-Vollversion "World of Goo" angefangen. Alter Scholli, das Ding hat einen Fungehalt, wie ich ihn seit "Worms" oder "Lemmings" nicht kannte. Zuckersüße Optik, fordernde Physikaufgaben, und ein astreiner Soundtrack, in den ich sogar getrennt vom Spiel gerne reinhöre.

Eine gute Wahl der Redaktion. Erhoffe mir bei "Trine" in der kommenden Ausgabe einen ähnlichen hohen Spielspaß !


----------



## legion333 (15. August 2012)

Hab mir um die Zeit zu vertreiben bis zum 24. (  ) mal Gothic 3 bei Amazon bestellt, dachte für 3,50 Euro kann ich nicht viel falsch machen  Wenns Spass macht werd ichs sicherlich nach Dark Souls und Assi Creed 3 noch mal einlegen


----------



## MisterSmith (15. August 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Hab mir um die Zeit zu vertreiben bis zum 24. (  ) mal Gothic 3 bei Amazon bestellt, dachte für 3,50 Euro kann ich nicht viel falsch machen  Wenns Spass macht werd ichs sicherlich nach Dark Souls und Assi Creed 3 noch mal einlegen


 Du solltest dir aber unbedingt auch den Community Patch installieren. 
Community Patch Team :: Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. August 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Hab mir um die Zeit zu vertreiben bis zum 24. (  ) mal Gothic 3 bei Amazon bestellt, dachte für 3,50 Euro kann ich nicht viel falsch machen  Wenns Spass macht werd ichs sicherlich nach Dark Souls und Assi Creed 3 noch mal einlegen


 Gothic 3 war doch bereits eine Vollversion in einer PCG. Ausgabe verpasst ?


----------



## legion333 (15. August 2012)

Das hab ich vor, hatte nämlich vor... gut 2 Jahren Forsaken Gods aufm Grabbeltisch gefunden und... nun ja da hab ich mich nicht mehr an die Reihe rangetraut  
Aber da G3FG und G4 ja die schlimmsten sind, wollt ichs mal mit 3 versuchen, wenns gefällt, werden 1 und 2 nachgeholt 

Edit:
Ne ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Zeitschriftenkäufer... und wenn mich mal was interessiert hat hab ichs immer verpasst


----------



## MisterSmith (15. August 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Das hab ich vor, hatte nämlich vor... gut 2 Jahren Forsaken Gods aufm Grabbeltisch gefunden und... nun ja da hab ich mich nicht mehr an die Reihe rangetraut
> Aber da G3FG und G4 ja die schlimmsten sind, wollt ichs mal mit 3 versuchen, wenns gefällt, werden 1 und 2 nachgeholt


 Du fängst aber irgendwie von der falschen Seite an.   
FG wurde von irgendwelchen indischen Programmierern zusammengeschustert und ich habe auch nie das Bedürfnis gehabt es zu spielen.

Für Gothic 1 gab es eine Texturmod die, die Grafik auf Gothic 2 Niveau anhebt. Aber ehrlich gesagt, auch wenn Gothic 1 mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel ist, die Grafik ist schon deutlich in die Jahre gekommen und wird wohl für dich selbst mit dieser Texturmod wahrscheinlich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig sein. 

Vom Design der Spielwelt wirst du aber vermutlich kein besseres und abwechslungsreicheres Spiel als Gothic 1 finden können. Es sieht fast nirgendwo gleich aus, sondern quasi immer eine einzigartige Spielumgebung, egal wo man sich befindet.

Das war noch zu einer Zeit, wo Entwickler wohl noch deutlich mehr Zeit für ein Spiel hatten, bevor es veröffentlicht werden musste.


----------



## legion333 (15. August 2012)

Naja, kannte die Reihe nur vom Hören und wusste noch nicht die schreckliche Wahrheit über FG  Wollte den dritten dann jetzt mal antesten...
Die Grafik stört mich nicht sowieso nicht, deshalb werd ich mir wahrscheinlich die anderen beiden auch noch zulegen


----------



## legion333 (17. August 2012)

Gothic 3 macht richtig Spaß, ist gestern angekommen, heute hab ich versehentlich Montera (?) erobert, als ich beim Meucheln von den Sklavenlagerwachen (lustiges Wort  ) erwischt wurde, hab ich mich einfach durch alles durchgeschlachtet


----------



## DeathbySunrise (18. August 2012)

PC:
-Might&Magic Heroes 6
-Minecraft
-Dead Space 2
-Spec Ops: The Line


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. August 2012)

Gerade *Alan Wake's American Nightmare* durchgespielt. Hoffe, da wird irgendwann ein 2.Teil kommen. Die Spielmechanik muss noch etwas überarbeitet werden, von der Story und Atmosphäre ist es ja schon großartig. Und bitte wieder mehr so wie das "Hauptspiel". Die Zusatz-Episoden oder das Addon jetzt waren nämlich nicht ganz so gut wie dieses.


----------



## Taiyo (21. August 2012)

*PC*
- Audiosurf (gelegentlich mal für zwischendurch)
- DSA Satinavs Ketten (gerade frisch durch; vielleicht 'n 2. Playthrough für Achievements?)
- Mass Effect 3 (z.Z. nur Multiplayer bis zum Erscheinen von _Leviathan_)
- TES5 Skyrim (z.Z. noch ohne _Dawnguard_)

*PS2*
- Gensou Suikoden V (1. Playthrough leider nur mit bisher 77 Sternen)
- (Shin-Megami Tensei) Persona 4 (3. Playthrough)

... aber ab nächster Woche gibt's dann für mich auch nur noch _Guild Wars 2_.


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2012)

Sleeping Dogs in Abwechslung mit DarkSiders II. 

Sleeping Dogs ist wirklich gut umgesetzt, das "realistischere" GTA mit einem, jedenfalls für mich, interessanten Setting.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2012)

Nach dem spaßigen "World of Goos" habe ich nun mit "Alan Wake" angefangen.
Bisher knapp 1 1/2 Stunden gespielt, aber schon in der kurzen Zeit extrem stimmig. Und man merkt, dass Remedy Mystery-Serien wie "Twin Peaks" ordentlichen Tribut zollt. Gefällt mir


----------



## golani79 (21. August 2012)

Bei mir ist gestern nach ca. 29 Stunden der Abspann von Sleeping Dogs über den Bildschirm geflimmert.
Habe aber auch einige Nebenmissionen und Rennen mitgenommen - kann daher nicht sagen, wie lange ich für die Kampagne alleine benötigt hätte.

Tolles Setting mit interessanter Story - so muss Action im Reich der Triaden sein 
Werde jetzt dann wohl noch einige Collectibles sammeln, Nebenmissionen erledigen, Karaoke singen und Rennen fahren ^^

Bitte mehr davon - wäre auch für Story DLC´s offen wenn man 



Spoiler



die nach dem Ende noch sinnvoll integrieren kann, da ja die Bosse wissen, dass Shen ein Cop ist, ihn aber unbehelligt lassen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. August 2012)

Spiele derzeit Costume Quest. Mein Eindruck nach zwei Stündchen: Goldiges Design, aber wenig Spiel. Die Kämpfe sind super simpel und auch ansonsten gibt es keine spannenden Aufgaben. Trotzdem spiele ich weiter, weiß selber nicht wieso


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. August 2012)

Dank meines neuen PC's spiele ich so einiges:

DayZ
CS:GO
Battlefield 3
Skyrim (obwohl ich aktuell mehr rummodde als spiele  )


----------



## MichaelG (27. August 2012)

BF3
Dead Island
Borderlands
Max Payne 3

Bald lege ich auch mit Sleeping Dogs (natürlich uncut) los.


----------



## svd (27. August 2012)

Spiele auch noch "Borderlands 1", momentan den "Tartarus Station" DLC.

Ich liebe Patricia Tannis, ihre Audioaufzeichnungen sind vlt. die tollsten Items im Hauptspiel. 
Aber die Frau ist unersättlich. Jetzt will sie noch mehr Roboterschrott für ihr aktuelles Projekt.

Die Vorstellung, zum x-ten Male die Höhlen um "Fort Fischkopp" zu farmen, erfüllt mich mit Grauen. *seufz*


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. August 2012)

Transformers: Untergang von Cybertron hat überraschend viel Spaß gemacht - schöne Kampagne 
Nebenbei zocke ich noch CS: GO und morgen werde ich dann endlich mal mit Dark Souls anfangen. Meh. Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde ich noch ein paar Wochen warten, bis die Fan-Patches daraus eine perfekte PC-Version gemacht haben. Aber von Geschäfts wegen muss ich jetzt loslegen, Kollege Eippert braucht meine Screenshots für den Test ^^


----------



## MisterSmith (27. August 2012)

Ich spiele immer noch Fallout 3 GOTY Edition und bin bei dem Spiel etwas gespalten. Einerseits sprüht es vor netten Ideen, auf der anderen Seite ist die Umgebung und Städte doch relativ einfallslos und wiederholen sich vom Aufbau sehr stark, Stichwort Blockbildung.  

Was ich auch noch interessantes erfahren habe, Bethesda hat wie vermutlich bei vielen ihren Spielen, um möglichst wenig Anfragen aufgrund von technischen Problemen zu bekommen, einfach bei etwas älteren Grafikkarten auf Shader 2.0 konfiguriert, obwohl meine Graka z. B. Shader 3.0 unterstützt.

Jetzt habe ich in der Renderinfo.txt die Shaderpackage gesucht, war auf 17 eingestellt, also Shader 2.0, dann bei den Shaderdateien das 17'er mit dem 19'er getauscht.

Lief aber Instabil und führte zu Abstürzen. Also von den ENBseries die Fallout New Vegas Modifikation genommen und einfach die d3d9.dll in das Fallout Spielverzeichnis hinein kopiert.

Ich kürze es mal ab, an einigen Stellen ist kein Wasser mehr zu sehen und ich komme nicht mehr zu den Grundeinstellungen vom Autostartmenü aus, denn es stürzt zuvor ab. 

Naja, die Einstellungen werden schon stimmen.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. August 2012)

Nachdem ich vor ein paar Monaten das Hauptspiel durchgezockt habe, habe ich jetzt mit *Dragon Age: Origins - Awakening* angefangen. Etwas ähnlich episches wie das Hauptspiel erwarte ich nicht, aber meine Freude war groß, als ich Oghren, dem alten Trunkenbold, über den Weg gelaufen bin  Hach, irgendwie haben die Charaktere in dem Spiel doch was. Dragon Age: Origins war irgendwie das letzte echte Meisterwerk von Bioware, auch wenn nicht alles perfekt war (Schlauchlevel).

Nebenbei zocke ich auch immer noch (und das wird wohl auch noch ne Weile so bleiben) *Rise of Flight*, aber ich sollte mir definitiv mal neue Ausrüstung zulegen (vor allem Ruderpedale und ENDLICH Track IR). Das DLC System in dem Spiel ist allerdings echt böse, aber vermutlich nötig, damit die Entwickler das Spiel laufend verbessern und erweitern können (jedes Flugzeug kostet einzeln, zusätzliche Ausrüstung wie Reflexvisiere, Schals und Handfeuerwaffen kosten nochmal extra). Aber man kann sich ja die Sachen können, die man wirklich braucht. Alle Flieger sind ja trotzdem im Spiel, auch wenn sie nicht selbst steuerbar sind.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (31. August 2012)

*PC:

Diablo 3* - Alleine eher langweilig, bzw. halt gefarme um Gold und Items zu sammeln. Aber im Coop mit 1 oder 2 Freunden ist das immer noch sehr spaßig. Verschiedene Taktiken für Inferno ausprobieren, fachsimpeln, Items jagen... irgendwie hat das bei mir jetzt doch echt gezündet. Ich sehe auch, dass das Spiel hier und da ein paar Designprobleme hat, habe doch nachhaltig Spaß an dem Game. Aber irgendwie scheine ich eh einer zu sein, der im Netz gehasste Spiele mit Hingabe spielt 

*Dungeon Defenders*: Noch mal so ein Coop Titel. Nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll, aber sehr motivierend eben durch Stufenaufstiege und einer Diablo ähnlichen Itemjagd. 

*XBox 360:
*
*Brütal Legend: *Sehr cooles Spiel für jeden Metal Fan  Aber teilweise unfair schwere Stellen besonders in den Strategie (Neben)Missionen. Ansonsten: Monster verkloppen, Metal hören und viele viele Anspielungen auf bekannte Musiker und Bands. 

*Fifa 12: *Nimmt mich doch immer wieder mal gefangen. Im Moment ist es der Expeditions Modus im Euro 2012 DLC, der ja sonst eher mau ist.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (31. August 2012)

Dark Souls


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. August 2012)

Nachdem ich schon 100 Stunden Skyrim auf PS3 gespielt habe, sind es auf PC nun auch schon um die 20. Und bislang habe ich eigentlich noch nicht viel Neues erlebt. Bald werde ich aber die Dawnguard-Quest anfangen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. September 2012)

Dieses Wochenende werde ich wohl noch ein bisschen die Welt von Inquisitor erkunden und anschließend Episode 3 von The Walking Dead spielen. Die Kollege haben mir schon davon vorgeschwärmt, es soll wohl noch abgefahrener zugehen als in Episode 2


----------



## legion333 (1. September 2012)

Dark Souls  Mein game of the year, auch wenns nur dieses Jahr portiert wurde


----------



## Crussong (1. September 2012)

Ich habe *Battlefield 3* nach langer Zeit wieder ausgegraben um mit nem Kumpel online zu spielen. Hat wieder ordentlich Fun gemacht, da hab ich mir den Premium-Dienst geleistet.

Und in den kommenden Wochen erscheint mal wieder ein Haufen guter Spiele die ich mir anschauen möchte :>


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. September 2012)

Obwohl ich mit "Alan Wake" noch nicht ganz fertig bin, habe ich mal eine gute halbe Stunde in "Homefront" reingeschnuppert.
Puh... Also das Spiel hat eine derart bedrückte Stimmung zu Beginn, da hat es mir glatt die Sprache verschlagen.
Da werden Amerikaner von den Koreanern verprügelt, verhört, gequält... Bei einer Szene, wo ein Ehepaar erschossen wird und deren kleiner Junge hilflos zusehen muss und dann weinend auf seine toten Eltern zugeht... Boah, da steckte mir für nen Moment ein Mordskloss im Hals, gerad für mich als Vater war das gerade nicht leicht zu verdauen... 
Also eine sehr intensive Story hat es schonmal, da waren die 5 Euro bei Steam gut angelegt. Hoffe nur es ufert nicht ins Geschmacklose ab...

Aber erst wird der gute Alan zum Happy End (?!) dirigiert.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. September 2012)

Neben Rise of Flight (hab mir jetzt endlich TrackIR 5 und Ruderpedale gegönnt) zocke ich gerade "To the Moon". Vor einigen Monaten (oder ist es sogar schon über ein Jahr her?) sah ich einen Trailer zu dem Spiel. Es sieht aus wie ein J-RPG auf dem SNES, spielt sich aber eher wie ein Point & Click Adventure und ist sehr storylastig. Sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus und das Steam Angebot für ca. 6 Euro ist definitiv nicht zu teuer. Der Soundtrack klingt übrigens auch großartig!

Hier der Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sqkJuSV-23U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2012)

Sleeping Dogs ... es macht einfach Spass!


----------



## Enisra (19. September 2012)

Ich hab zur Einstimmung mal wieder Borderlands weiter gespielt nach dem mich im Februar auf Level 55 irgendwie die Lust verlassen hat


----------



## Pat4best (20. September 2012)

Seit über einem Jahr: World of Tanks

Anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wenn man die taktische Tiefe und deren Möglichkeiten erst mal verstanden hat unheimlich fesselnd. Und Free-2-Play is es auch noch...


----------



## shippy74 (20. September 2012)

Ich hab gerade Call of Juarez 2 Durch und hab nun angefangen mit Red Faction Guerrilla, macht echt Laune trotz 3te Person. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. September 2012)

Dark Souls
Darksiders 2
PES 2013
Guild Wars 2


----------



## Mothman (21. September 2012)

Zuletzt wieder etliche Stunden in Shogun 2: Fall of the Samurai investiert (ist jetzt schon wieder astronomisch meine Spielzeit, aber "normal" bei Total War^^).

Dann gelegentlich immer mal wieder Guild Wars 2 (bin jetzt Stufe 63 oder 64). 
Dann seit heute PES 2013. 
Und gleich wird sich Borderlands 2 dazugesellen. 

Ich komme echt aus dem Spielen nicht mehr raus.^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. September 2012)

Letzte Woche habe ich Darksiders 2 angefangen - dann aber heute weggelegt und Torchlight 2 gespielt. Hab gerade den ersten Akt beendet - macht Laune. Der Berseker spielt sich schön flott, auch im Veteran-Schwierigkeitsgrad flutscht es gut - genau der richtige Mix aus Herausforderung und entspanntem Gemetzel, wie ich finde


----------



## Rabowke (21. September 2012)

Vor ein paar Tagen endlich Sleeping Dogs und Batman:Arkham City beendet ... zwei sehr gute Spiele mMn! 

Jetzt werde ich schauen müssen, was der Freundeskreis ggf. spielt ... wenn Borderlands 2 für den PC, dann wohl das. Torchlight II wird heute Abend getestet & ich werde es unserem Peter nachmachen: Beserker!

Ich habe Teil I von Torchlight nie gespielt, gibt es einen Grund warum man Tiere (?) dabei hat?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. September 2012)

Das Hauptspiel von "Alan Wake" ist geschafft, nun kommen die zusätzlichen DLC-Kapitel "Das Signal" und "Der Schriftsteller".
Allerdings ist mir beim kurzen Reinschauen in "Das Signal" aufgefallen, dass Alan hier wieder einen ganz anderen Synchron-Sprecher abbekommen hat. Das hat meine Freude darauf ein wenig gedrückt, wo ich mich doch so sehr (im positiven Sinne) an den Sprecher des Hauptspiels gewöhnt habe... 

Naja, werden wohl nochmal 2-3 Stunden Spielzeit dafür rumkommen.

Und danach steige ich in "Homefront" rein.

P.S.
Wie kommt die PCG-Redaktion eigentlich auf die in ihrem Test ausgewiesene Spielzeit von  8-10 Stunden (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsche Zahlen zitiere) ?! Habe im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad locker 10 - 12 Stunden gebraucht, und das eben nur fürs Hauptspiel. Hechten die Tester durchs Spiel und/oder nehmen sie sich nicht die Zeit, alle versteckten Items zu sammeln, Muni-Kisten zu finden und die Story-fördernden TV- und Radio-Sendungen mitzuverfolgen ?
Auch bei anderen Tests habe ich oft das Gefühl, dass Speed-Running betrieben wird...


----------



## golani79 (21. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich habe Teil I von Torchlight nie gespielt, gibt es einen Grund warum man Tiere (?) dabei hat?



Tiere kannst du auf aggressiv, defensiv und passiv stellen - helfen dir beim Kämpfen.
Des Weiteren kannst du sie sowohl mit ein paar Items ausstatten, um ihre Stats zu verbessern als auch als Packesel verwenden um sie in die Stadt zu schicken und Items zu verkaufen.
Neu in TL2 ist die "Einkaufsliste" - da kannst beim Pet dann einstellen, wieviele Heil- / Manatränke oder Portale / Identifikationsrollen du haben willst, und das Pet holt dir das dann gleich mit von der Verkaufstour.

Du sparst dir den Weg in die Stadt, kannst weiterspielen und dein Pet erledigt die "Drecksarbeit" wenn man so will 

Gibt dann auch noch Fische, die du dem Pet füttern kannst, durch die es in versch. Kreaturen mit unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten verwandelt werden kann. Hilft dann teilweise beim Kämpfen noch mal wenn du z.B. verlangsamen willst, verwandelst du es in eine Spinne, die dann Netze werfen kann etc.
Fische kann man bei dafür vorgesehenen Fischgründen fangen.

@Alan Wake
Bin da beim 2. DLC und teilweise ein wenig genervt - eigentlich ja ein sehr gutes Spiel, nur ist es für Springeinlagen nicht wirklich geeignet. Total unpräzise die Steuerung bei solchen Abschnitten - da nippelt man aufgrund dieser völlig sinnlos ab.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> P.S.
> Wie kommt die PCG-Redaktion eigentlich auf die in ihrem Test ausgewiesene Spielzeit von  8-10 Stunden (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsche Zahlen zitiere) ?! Habe im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad locker 10 - 12 Stunden gebraucht, und das eben nur fürs Hauptspiel. Hechten die Tester durchs Spiel und/oder nehmen sie sich nicht die Zeit, alle versteckten Items zu sammeln, Muni-Kisten zu finden und die Story-fördernden TV- und Radio-Sendungen mitzuverfolgen ?
> Auch bei anderen Tests habe ich oft das Gefühl, dass Speed-Running betrieben wird...



Reden wir von Alan Wake? Keine Ahnung, ob der Jürgen damals wirklich alle Sammelgegenstände gesucht hat. Wir nehmen uns bei unseren Tests üblicherweise viel Zeit, um Nebenquests zu erledigen und optionale Aufgaben abzuschließen. Allerdings ist Alan Wake nunmal ein lineares Spiel mit vielen Shooter-Einlagen - wenn das jemand mit einem trainierten Ballerfinger wie Action-Experte Jürgen spielt, dann schrumpft die Spielzeit automatisch ein bisschen zusammen, weil er einfach sehr fix die Gefechte beendet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. September 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Reden wir von Alan Wake?


Es correcto ! 


PeterBathge schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob der Jürgen damals wirklich alle Sammelgegenstände gesucht hat. Wir nehmen uns bei unseren Tests üblicherweise viel Zeit, um Nebenquests zu erledigen und optionale Aufgaben abzuschließen. Allerdings ist Alan Wake nunmal ein lineares Spiel mit vielen Shooter-Einlagen - wenn das jemand mit einem trainierten Ballerfinger wie Action-Experte Jürgen spielt, dann schrumpft die Spielzeit automatisch ein bisschen zusammen, weil er einfach sehr fix die Gefechte beendet.


 Okay, aber unabhängig davon dass man einen Action-Experten mit Super-Reflexen ans Spiel lässt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass AW so schnell zu schaffen ist. Es sei denn man lässt die vielen Story-Details (wie eben die Fernseher, Infos zu Bright Falls und Radios) links liegen, was aber im Grunde schade ist, denn ich finde, bei solch einem story-schwangeren Spiel (und das ist AW, das habt ihr ja selbst betont) muss man solche Elemente richtig in sich aufnehmen, um all dies richtig schätzen wissen zu können.

Nebenfrage: Auf welchem (wählbaren) Schwierigkeitsgrad spielt ihr üblicherwweise zum Testen (jetzt nicht allein auf AW bezogen, sondern generell) ?


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Okay, aber unabhängig davon dass man einen Action-Experten mit Super-Reflexen ans Spiel lässt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass AW so schnell zu schaffen ist. Es sei denn man lässt die vielen Story-Details (wie eben die Fernseher, Infos zu Bright Falls und Radios) links liegen, was aber im Grunde schade ist, denn ich finde, bei solch einem story-schwangeren Spiel (und das ist AW, das habt ihr ja selbst betont) muss man solche Elemente richtig in sich aufnehmen, um all dies richtig schätzen wissen zu können.



Hmm, das lustige ist ja, das Jürgen diese Details explizit im Test erwähnt hat. Warte mal ... ah ja, da war ja was: Beim Test kam damals Remedy in der Redaktion vorbei. Weil da auch ein Interview dran hing, hat Jürgen das Spiel vorab auf der Xbox durchgespielt - und da dann wohl die ganzen Sammelaufträge erledigt. Als er dann die Motkurve für die PC-Version erstellt hat, hat er wohl das ein oder andere Item ausgelassen - kannte er ja schon alles aus der Konsolenfassung 



> Nebenfrage: Auf welchem (wählbaren) Schwierigkeitsgrad spielt ihr üblicherwweise zum Testen (jetzt nicht allein auf AW bezogen, sondern generell) ?



Normal. Denn das ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad, den die meisten Spieler wählen. Wir testen aber üblicherweise danach auch die höheren Schwierigkeitsgrade.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. September 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hmm, das lustige ist ja, das Jürgen diese Details explizit im Test erwähnt hat. Warte mal ... ah ja, da war ja was: Beim Test kam damals Remedy in der Redaktion vorbei. Weil da auch ein Interview dran hing, hat Jürgen das Spiel vorab auf der Xbox durchgespielt - und da dann wohl die ganzen Sammelaufträge erledigt. Als er dann die Motkurve für die PC-Version erstellt hat, hat er wohl das ein oder andere Item ausgelassen - kannte er ja schon alles aus der Konsolenfassung


 Also doch ein "kleiner" Schnelldurchlauf... 
Dennoch frage ich mich, ob die DLCs mit in die Spielzeit eingerechnet sind. Ich bin ja auch nicht gerade ein Newbie im Action-Adventure-Genre (15 Jahre Spielerfahrung in dem Genre sollen schon was heissen *g*), aber mein Steam-Account bei mir hat eine Spielzeit von gut 11 Stunden gemessen (nach Abzug einiger Extra-Anläufe, weil es doch so 2-3 knackige Stellen im Spiel gab). Kann es mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass "Das Signal" und "Der Schriftsteller" in den 8-10 Teststunden miteingeflossen sind... Naja, lassen wir mal so stehen.

Es sei denn der Jürgen ist DER Action-Adventure-Spieler-Gott in Person...


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. September 2012)

Die DLCs waren leider deutlich schwächer als das Hauptspiel und auch das Addon American Nightmare war nicht ganz so toll. Alles auch viel actionreicher. Sollte es mal ein Alan Wake 2 geben, dann orientieren sie sich hoffentlich am Hauptspiel des 1.Teils, das ist nämlich wirklich großartig


----------



## Enisra (22. September 2012)

Dank der PCG jetzt endlich mal TES Oblivion 

Jetzt müsste nur das Bogenschießen funktionieren  ok, irgendwie mochte der die Pfeile nicht -.-


----------



## MisterSmith (22. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Dank der PCG jetzt endlich mal TES Oblivion
> 
> Jetzt müsste nur das Bogenschießen funktionieren  ok, irgendwie mochte der die Pfeile nicht -.-


 Glaub mir, das mit den Pfeilen wird irgendwann bei dem Spiel eines deiner kleineren Probleme gewesen sein.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. September 2012)

Bin seit ca. 2 Stunden dabei den Editor von Legends of Grimrock zu testen. Im Prinzip relativ simpel von der Bedienung her, komplexe Rätsel und Mechanismen sind trotzdem nicht einfach zu bauen. Man braucht einfach die richtigen Ideen im Kopf und den Scripting-Krempel hab ich auch noch nicht so richtig raus. Dennoch geht's mit meinem ersten Dungeon gut voran, auch wenn vieles leider nicht ganz so klappt, wie ich es gern hätte.


----------



## Mothman (22. September 2012)

@Neawoulf: Ich hab schon ein Dungeon gebaut (kurz nach Release des Editors). Auch mit einigen LUA-Scripts.
Kannst du im Workshop unter "Mothman" auschecken. Ist aber auch nur nen Test-Dungeon im Prinzip und hat kein Ende.^^
Das Dungeon heißt "The Abysmal Chasm". 
Vielleicht kann ich dir ja die iene oder andere Frage beantworten zum Scripting. Bin aber da auch Anfänger, konnte mir da einige Sachen aber ganz gut anlesen.


----------



## chbdiablo (22. September 2012)

Kann man da auch eigenen Assets erstellen (z.B. Wandtexturen) oder nur das vorgegebene nutzen?

Achja, was ich spiele: Borderlands 2, Dark Souls und alle möglichen Multiplayer-Shooter mit Freunden.

edit: Dein Steam Profil ist privat. Langweilig! Ich dachte ich kann ein wenig rumschnüffeln.


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2012)

Du kannst auch eigene Assets erstellen. Die texturen müssen aber im .DDS-Format vorliegen (kann man z.B. mit Photoshop konvertieren). 
Im Script müssen sie aber mit .tga angesprochen werden (ist verwirrend, aber leider muss es wohl so ein). 
Sounds etc. kannst du auch eigene einbauen (hat mein Dungeon auch). 

Jup, mein Steam-Profil ist privat. Aber da gibt es eh nicht viel zu sehen. Klitzekleine Freundesliste, riesengroße Spieleliste.


----------



## chbdiablo (23. September 2012)

Dan könnte man ja transparente Seitentexturen erstellen und so ein kleines Außengebiet simulieren. Nur das mit dem Himmel wird schwierig.
Hmm, ich glaub bei Gelegenheit muss ich mir den Editor auch mal laden.


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Dan könnte man ja transparente Seitentexturen erstellen und so ein kleines Außengebiet simulieren. Nur das mit dem Himmel wird schwierig.
> Hmm, ich glaub bei Gelegenheit muss ich mir den Editor auch mal laden.


Ja, eine Skybox oder ähnliches ist imo nicht vorgesehen. 
Du könntest auch einen riesigen Raum machen und den Außenwänden eine Art "Billboard"-Textur (z.B. in Form eines Waldes) geben. 
Zwei bis drei Felder vor der Außenwand baust du dann Blocker ein, wo der Spieler nicht mehr weiterkommt. Da das Spiel und der Editor für sowas aber nicht ansatzweise vorgesehen ist, würde das immer komisch aussehen. Außerdem gibt es nur zwei KI-Einstellungen für die Gegner. Ob - und wenn ja, wie - es möglich ist, andere KI-Routinen zu implementieren und/oder Wegpunkte zu setzen, ist mir nicht bekannt. In einem einzigen großen Raum könnte das mit der KI der Gegner also schwer werden. 
Normalerweise arbeitet man mit unsichtbaren Blockern, um Gegner in ihrer Bewegung einzuschränken.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> @Neawoulf: Ich hab schon ein Dungeon gebaut (kurz nach Release des Editors). Auch mit einigen LUA-Scripts.
> Kannst du im Workshop unter "Mothman" auschecken. Ist aber auch nur nen Test-Dungeon im Prinzip und hat kein Ende.^^
> Das Dungeon heißt "The Abysmal Chasm".
> Vielleicht kann ich dir ja die iene oder andere Frage beantworten zum Scripting. Bin aber da auch Anfänger, konnte mir da einige Sachen aber ganz gut anlesen.


 
Hab in deinen Dungeon mal reingeschaut, sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus, bin aber noch nicht besonders weit. Das Intro ist nett gemacht, kann man das direkt im Editor erstellen oder muss man dafür ein externes Programm benutzen?

Konkrete Fragen fallen mir so spontan nicht viele ein, hab meinen Dungeon bisher so designt, dass ich alle Probleme irgendwie umgangen habe. Man findet auch relativ schwierig Antworten auf bestimmte Dinge im Netz (hab ne halbe Ewigkeit gegooglet um rauszufinden, wie man nen Zeilenumbruch auf Notizen macht).

Ein paar Dinge, die mich schon interessieren würden:

- Kann man Name und Eigenschaften von Objekten irgendwie ändern (Schwert selbst benennen und Angriffs- und Geschwindigkeitswert festlegen oder eine Schriftrolle einfach "zerknitterte Notiz nennen)?
- Warum höre ich nicht den Secret-Sound, wenn ich einen Ort als Secret definiere und reingehe?
- Wie verknüpfe ich bestimmte Gegenstände mit einem Rätsel (z. B. dass ich eine ganz bestimmte Schriftrolle in eine Nische legen muss, damit sich eine Tür öffnet)?
- Wie lege ich fest, dass ein Spawner z. B. maximal 2 Gegner spawnt, wenn ein Auslöser betätigt wird und erst neue spawnt, wenn diese zwei Gegner tot sind?
- Kann ich die Geschwindigkeit ändern, mit der sich Gitter oder Geheimtüren öffnen und schließen (im Hauptspiel gab es ja ein paar Tore, die sofort zufielen, wenn man z. B. von der Druckplatte runtergegangen ist)?

Ist jetzt doch ein halber Roman geworden ... vielleicht kommen ja auch noch nach der Beta-Phase einige Funktionen dazu (und ein paar Bugs werden entfernt).

Außenlevels durch andere Texturen wären sicher ne coole Sache, aber ich fürchte, da wird das Beleuchtungssystem nicht mitspielen, oder? Man müsste vielleicht irgendwie die "Farbe" der Dunkelheit ändern, damit sie wie Nebel wirkt, falls das geht. Aber der Editor ist ja gerade erst draußen und noch nicht einmal aus der Betaphase raus. Da kommt sicher noch einiges durch fleißige Modder (solche Spiele haben ja meistens eine zwar kleine, aber sehr treue und aktive Community).


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab in deinen Dungeon mal reingeschaut, sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus, bin aber noch nicht besonders weit. Das Intro ist nett gemacht, kann man das direkt im Editor erstellen oder muss man dafür ein externes Programm benutzen?


Danke. Aber war - wie gesagt- auch nur mein erster "Test"-Dungeon.
Du hast eine Datei namens "intro.lua", wo du das festlegst. 
Ist in der Anleitung auch gut erklärt. Ich kann dir aber auch meine intro.lua zur Verfügung stellen, wenn du magst.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Konkrete Fragen fallen mir so spontan nicht viele ein, hab meinen Dungeon bisher so designt, dass ich alle Probleme irgendwie umgangen habe. Man findet auch relativ schwierig Antworten auf bestimmte Dinge im Netz (hab ne halbe Ewigkeit gegooglet um rauszufinden, wie man nen Zeilenumbruch auf Notizen macht).


Tja, hättest du mich mal gefragt. Wäre schneller gegangen. ^^

Ein paar Dinge, die mich schon interessieren würden:



Neawoulf schrieb:


> - Kann man Name und Eigenschaften von Objekten irgendwie ändern (Schwert selbst benennen und Angriffs- und Geschwindigkeitswert festlegen oder eine Schriftrolle einfach "zerknitterte Notiz nennen)?


Ja, kann man. Du klonst einfach eine vorhanden Notiz als neues Item und benennst diese um.
Das geht auch mit allen anderen Objekten.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> - Warum höre ich nicht den Secret-Sound, wenn ich einen Ort als Secret definiere und reingehe?


Der Sound und die Textbotschaft bei einem Secret kommt nur im richtigen Spiel. In der Editorvorschau ist das nicht zu hören/sehen. Liegt an der Vorschau.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> - Wie verknüpfe ich bestimmte Gegenstände mit einem Rätsel (z. B. dass ich eine ganz bestimmte Schriftrolle in eine Nische legen muss, damit sich eine Tür öffnet)?


Über LUA-Scripte. 
Bei den "Nischen" kannst du ja bei Benutzung ein Script abfeuern. In diesem Script (in diesen Scriptfunktionen) musst du dann abfragen, welches Item in der Nische liegt. Ich such dir gleich mal das Script dafür raus.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> - Wie lege ich fest, dass ein Spawner z. B. maximal 2 Gegner spawnt, wenn ein Auslöser betätigt wird und erst neue spawnt, wenn diese zwei Gegner tot sind?


Du erstellst einen TIMER, der ununterbrochen läuft und jede Sekunde (oder so) prüft, ob die beiden Gegner tot sind (mit welcher Funktion man das prüfen kann, weiß ich aber so spontan auch nicht.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> - Kann ich die Geschwindigkeit ändern, mit der sich Gitter oder Geheimtüren öffnen und schließen (im Hauptspiel gab es ja ein paar Tore, die sofort zufielen, wenn man z. B. von der Druckplatte runtergegangen ist)?


Da weiß ich nichts drüber. Sorry. Es gibt bestimmt ein Türen-Script, welches man auch editieren kann. Aber wo und wie, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2012)

Vielleicht sollten wir hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/rollenspiele-adventures/9313434-legend-grimrock-editor-veroeffentlicht.html darüber weiterschreiben. Sonst wird das hier offtopic.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die DLCs waren leider deutlich schwächer als das Hauptspiel und auch das Addon American Nightmare war nicht ganz so toll. Alles auch viel actionreicher. Sollte es mal ein Alan Wake 2 geben, dann orientieren sie sich hoffentlich am Hauptspiel des 1.Teils, das ist nämlich wirklich großartig


 So, mit "Das Signal" bin ich durch. Actionreicher, kein Zweifel, Erholungspausen gab es dort wirklich selten welche. Aber ich muss schon sagen, Remedy hat die bekannten Schauplätze aus dem Hauptspiel sehr kreativ recycled.
Hoffe nun dass mit "Der Schriftsteller" ein (mehr oder weniger) richtiger Abschluss stattfindet. Denke das sollte ich heute abend in 1-2 Stunden packen.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Oktober 2012)

Nebenher hab ich jetzt Crysis 2, das ich mir im Steam Suffer Summer Sale gegönnt habe, nochmal eine Change gegeben. Also ich bin da echt zwiegespalten:

Auf der einen Seite ist da dieses beeindruckende visuelle und audiotechnische Erlebnis, das sich anfühlt wie ein Kinofilm. Hab selten in einem Shooter so beeindruckende, voluminöse Soundeffekte gehört, gefällt mir fast noch besser als die Grafik (die durchaus einige Schwächen hat, z. B. Spiegelungen in Pfützen und Fenstern).

Auf der anderen Seite ist das Spiel sowas von durchgescriptet ... alle 20 Meter passiert irgendetwas ohne dass ich darauf Einfluss nehme. Raumschiffe stürzen ab, Brücken stürzen ein, Hochhäuser stürzen ein usw. ... das sieht beeindruckend aus, nutzt sich aber ziemlich schnell ab. Dazu kommt das Dauergeballer, man hat einfach so gut wie keine Verschnaufpause in dem Spiel, wo man einfach mal Szenario, Atmosphäre usw. auf sich wirken lassen kann. Man stolpert von einem Feuergefecht ins nächste, häufig seilen sich ständig neue Gegner aus Hubschraubern ab, neue Fahrzeuge kommen angerast, man wird aus der Luft und vom Boden aus beschossen usw.. Dabei ist das Spiel nicht einmal wirklich schwer, schließlich ist man mit dem Anzug, wenn man ihn richtig bedient, nahezu unbesiegbar (Stealth- und Panzerungsmodus). Aber es ist einfach ein totaler audiovisueller Overkill, als wäre das Spiel von jemandem mit ADHS auf Speed programmiert worden ... die Call of Duty Krankheit.

Wie gesagt: Beeindruckend, aber auf Dauer sehr ermüdend. Länger als 20 bis 30 Minuten am Stück halte ich das nicht durch, das Spiel ist mir einfach zu schnell und zu wenig interaktiv. Man verliert ständig die Kontrolle über das Schlachtfeld, da Scriptsevents einem ständig neue Gegner vorsetzen, die einem Kugeln um die Ohren blasen. Ausgeglichen wird das durch die enorme Macht des Anzugs. 

Crysis 1 und Far Cry haben mir da DEUTLICH besser gefallen. Die Spiele waren einfach taktischer, man hatte viel mehr Möglichkeiten, sich z. B. mit einem feindlichen Lager zu beschäftigen. Leider scheint sich Teil 3 wieder am ADHS-Gameplay des zweiten Teils zu orientieren ... fast schon ein Railshooter.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2012)

@ Neawoulf

"Crysis 2" ist nicht "Crysis 1", spielerisch gesehen. Auch mir hat C1 deutlich besser gefallen, aber die musikalische Untermalung ist top, es spornt an. Auch grafisch macht das Sequel (trotz nicht gleich im Release enthaltene HD-Texturen) was her, und die Gegner-KI (jedenfalls die Menschliche) ist weiterhin denen der CoD-Pappkameraden um Welten überlegen.

Die linearere Spielweise ist einfach dem beengten Big Apple zuzuschreiben, darum auch die erhöhten Scripts. Diese häufen sich aber nicht in der Masse als es ein CoD allein schafft.
Was mich persönlich an C2 gestört hat war eher die Tatsache, dass der Alter Ego keinen Ton von sich gibt. Extrem schade, in der Haut von Nomad und Psycho habe ich deutlich wohler gefühlt.

In Teil 3 setze ich große Hoffnung. Zumindest die verwitterten Straßen von New York sollten wieder einiges an Versteckspielen und Schleicheinlagen erlauben.


----------



## shippy74 (5. Oktober 2012)

Crysis hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen bis zum Mutterschiff, die anderen Teile kenn ich aber jetzt nicht, hab damals bei dem Mutterschiff überlegt ob ich weiter Spielen soll, der Level hat mir echt den Spaß verdorben. Super Grafik Tolles Gameplay und dann "hat man so einen ,in meinen Augen Doofen Level eingebaut. War der Grund warum ich keinen weiteren Teil wollte. 

Ich hab heute morgen Mercenaries 2 World in Flames beendet, irgentwie bei 77%, muß echt sagen das Game hat mich Fasziniert, irgendwie Sau Schwer aber die ganzen möglichkeiten mit Fahrzeugen undWaffen die man da hat sind echt mal was anderes gewesen. Werd wohl mit nem anderen Söldner neu Anfangen. Bin ja nicht so der GTA Fan auch wegen 3te Person, aber das Game hat genau meinen Geschmack getroffen...


----------



## anjuna80 (7. Oktober 2012)

Gestern mit Final Fantasy 13 angefangen...


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. Oktober 2012)

Hab gestern und heute endlich Black Mesa gespielt - wirklich schöne Mod, da kamen jede Menge toller HL1-Erinnerungen hoch. Bisschen blöd, dass das Ende fehlt. Naja, auf jeden Fall hat es mich auf den Mod-Geschmack gebracht: Ich hab mir ein paar Freespace 2-Total Conversions runtergeladen und außerdem Morrowind mit der Overhaul-Mod 3.0 installiert. Dabei gibt es doch eigentlich genug neue Spiele, mit denen ich mich beschäftigen müsste ... ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Oktober 2012)

"Homefront" geschafft, nun steht "Mirros Edge" an.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. Oktober 2012)

Skyrim, immer noch und immer mehr. 

Nach 100 Stunden auf PS3 und 80 auf PC habe ich mir jetzt mal eine Mod runtergeladen, die den Soundtrack um ein paar neue Stücke erweitert. Irgendwann geht der Skyrim-Soundtrack gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Enisra (7. Oktober 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Skyrim, immer noch und immer mehr.
> 
> Nach 100 Stunden auf PS3 und 80 auf PC habe ich mir jetzt mal eine Mod runtergeladen, die den Soundtrack um ein paar neue Stücke erweitert. Irgendwann geht der Skyrim-Soundtrack gar nicht mehr.


 
njoa, bei mit kannste Skyrim durchstreichen und Oblivion hinschreiben 
So toll der Soundtrack ist, aber er könnte noch mehr Auswahl haben


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab *Darksiders 2 + Arguls Grab *jetzt komplett durch. War wieder, wie der 1. Teil, wunderbar unterhaltend. Wirklich ein tolles Spiel


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Darksiders 2 + Arguls Grab *



Danke fürs posten, das hat mich dran erinnert das ich den DLC auch noch runterladen und durchzocken wollte.
Hab das wegen Borderlands 2 irgendwie vergessen 
 Wie viel Umfang hat er den ungefähr?


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Danke fürs posten, das hat mich dran erinnert das ich den DLC auch noch runterladen und durchzocken wollte.
> Hab das wegen Borderlands 2 irgendwie vergessen
> Wie viel Umfang hat er den ungefähr?



Hmm vielleicht so 1 1/2 - 2 Stunden.


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hmm vielleicht so 1 1/2 - 2 Stunden.


 
Schade, das ist ein bisschen weniger als erwartet  Naja mal kucken ob ich demnächst Borderlands 2 mal kurz außen vor lassen kann


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Oktober 2012)

Da ich ja in letzter Zeit gerne virtuell fliege und mir vor kurzem auch TrackIR 5 und Ruderpedale gegönnt habe, hab ich mir gedacht: Warum greife ich nicht bei Steam zu und gönne mir noch *IL-2 Sturmovik - Cliffs of Dover*? Hat ja den Ruf gehabt ein enormer Hardwarefresser zu sein, als das Spiel rausgekommen ist, und vom Umfang her nicht annähernd an den Vorgänger (IL-2 Sturmovik 1946) ranzukommen.

Wie auch immer: Vieles sollte ja inzwischen gepatcht gewesen sein und der Umfang muss jetzt auch nicht riesig sein ... immerhin dreht sich die Simulation hauptsächlich um die Luftschlacht von England.

Grafisch wurde einiges gepatcht: i5 2500k (nicht übertaktet) und ne GTX 570 reichen aus um das Spiel mit maximalen Details und ein wenig Kantenglättung flüssig zu genießen.

Gleichzeitig ist das Spiel aber leider immer noch ein wenig buggy, was sich vor allem durch diverse Abstürze nach Missionen zeigt und auch darin, dass sich eines der Flugzeuge (Tiger Moth Doppeldecker Trainer) am Boden weder mit den Radbremsen (offenbar nicht vorhanden), noch mit den Ruderpedalen anständig steuern lässt. Außerdem dreht sich das Flugzeug direkt nach Missionsstart mit abgeschaltetem Motor auf Parkposition für ein paar Sekunden um die eigene Achse ... nervig, vor allem, wenn dabei eine Tragfläche den Boden berührt. Fliegen mit der Maschine ist dagegen ein Traum, leicht, wendig ... ähnlich wie die WW1 Flieger in Rise of Flight.

Danach habe ich's mal mit ner BF 109 E4 versucht ... ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Als ich auf der Startbahn stand (ließ sich mit Radbremsen und Ruder prima am Boden steuern im Gegensatz zur Tiger Moth) und den Schubhebel nach vorn geschoben habe, hab ich die Power des Motors (ca. 1.000 PS) förmlich durch Bildschirm und Kopfhörer gespürt. kein Vergleich zur Tiger Moth oder den diversen WW1 Fliegern in Rise of Flight. Der Sound ist, im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger, DEUTLICH besser.

Dennoch ist das Spiel in gewisser Weise eine kleine Enttäuschung, mit der ich allerdings mehr oder weniger gerechnet habe. Der Umfang (Anzahl Flugzeuge, Kampagnen, Karten usw.) ist DEUTLICH kleiner als bei 1946. Die Menüs sind extrem lieblos gestaltet und es gibt nervige Bugs.

Gleichzeitig macht aber das Fliegen allein (ohne Kampfeinsatz) mit den Maschinen schon wieder höllisch Spaß, das die ca. 10 Euro für das Spiel definitiv nicht aus dem Fenster geworfen sind.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Oktober 2012)

Habe gerade Episode 4 von The Walking Dead abgeschlossen. Ich will ja nicht spoilern, daher nur so viel: Uihuihuihuihuihuihuihuihuihuih! Hat doch glatt Episode 2 als meinen Lieblingsteil der Serie abgelöst. Brutal, traurig, witzig, mitreißend, bewegend - das Spiel hat einfach alles. Nur keine gute Grafik oder echte Rätsel. Aber wer braucht das schon, wenn es dafür echte Emotionen beim Spieler weckt?


----------



## Prime85 (12. Oktober 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Habe gerade Episode 4 von The Walking Dead abgeschlossen. Ich will ja nicht spoilern, daher nur so viel: Uihuihuihuihuihuihuihuihuihuih! Hat doch glatt Episode 2 als meinen Lieblingsteil der Serie abgelöst. Brutal, traurig, witzig, mitreißend, bewegend - das Spiel hat einfach alles. Nur keine gute Grafik oder echte Rätsel. Aber wer braucht das schon, wenn es dafür echte Emotionen beim Spieler weckt?


 Hoffentlich kommen alle Episoden auch bald zusammen als deutsche Retail-Version in den Handel, so wie bei Zurück in die Zukunft und Jurassic Park. Es scheint ja echt noch viel besser zu sein als diese beiden Episoden-Spiele.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Oktober 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> The Walking Dead


 
Ich hoffe ja auf die nächsten Steam-Deals. 25€ sind zwar nicht viel, aber jetzt bin ich noch mit Dishonored und Skyrim beschäftigt. Bei einem Discount würde ich sofort zuschlagen.


----------



## chbdiablo (13. Oktober 2012)

Episode 4 gehts wohl morgen an den Kragen, freu mich schon.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2012)

Prime85 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen alle Episoden auch bald zusammen als deutsche Retail-Version in den Handel, so wie bei Zurück in die Zukunft und Jurassic Park. Es scheint ja echt noch viel besser zu sein als diese beiden Episoden-Spiele.


 
Die kommt bestimmt. Es gab bisher jedes Telltale Spiel auch später als Ladenversion. Vielleicht greift ja wieder Daedalic zu, die die Telltale Spiele die sie veröffentlicht haben, immer sehr gut mit deutscher Sprachausgabe machten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2012)

Mittendrin in "Mirrors Edge".
Wow. Geiles Geschwindigkeitsgefühl, totaler Adrenalin-Kick. Auch wenn ich wohl gerade erst mit der ersten Hälfte fertig bin, weiss ich jetzt schon: Ein zweiter Teil muss unbedingt her !


----------



## legion333 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hab nach mittlerweile über 60 Stunden Dark Souls fast durch, mir fehlt nur noch eine Lord Soul, aber vorher muss ich noch den DLC beenden, wo es übrigens eine sehr sehr gute Stelle um Humanity zu farmen 
Werde aber mindestens bis New Game++ gehen 

Aber ich kann bei XCOM echt nicht widerstehen, vllt wirds nächste Woche noch dazugekauft 

Auf Skyrim hab ich im Moment so gar keine Lust, weil 1. mein Rechner dabei fast in Flammen aufgeht und sich dauernd abschaltet/einfriert/etc und ich das Kampfsystem nach Dark Souls eher bescheiden finde (kein richtiges Trefferfeedback, keine Konter,...)
aber vllt gibts dafür ja Mods  da ich bald auch nen ordentlichen Rechner bekomme, werd ich es grafisch auch etwas aufhübschen, vorausgesetzt ich finde genug Mods, die die Atmo nicht komplett zerstören


----------



## Mothman (13. Oktober 2012)

In letzter Zeit etwas "War of Roses". Hab ich zunächst ordentlich gegen das Spiel gewettert, muss ich doch zugeben, dass es durchaus seinen Reiz hat. Ich bleib zwar bei der Meinung, dass "Mount & Blade" (Genre-Verwandter und sicherlich Inspirationsquelle) gameplaytechnisch besser ist, aber "War of Roses" gewinnt eben unheimlich an Reiz durch das Aufleveln und Individualisieren des Kämpfers. Ich bin mit meinem Schlachtross und Kriegslanze unterwegs und damit ziemlich erfolgreich (meistens^^). Ich finde es ist ziemlich einfach sich in dem Spiel "Kills" zu holen. Liegt vielleicht auch an meiner Mount&Blade-Erfahrung, die ich mitbringe.

Dann natürlich XCOM. Da habe ich jetzt auch den Dreh raus. Nach leichten Startschwierigkeiten, schreckt mich mittlerweile kein Auftrag mehr ab. Hab schon riesige UFO auseinander genommen, Alienbasen zerstört und etliche Zivilisten gerettet.
Ein Suchtspiel, das kann man nicht anders sagen.


----------



## golani79 (13. Oktober 2012)

Spiele gerade das, wozu ich gerade Lust bzw. Zeit habe ^^

War of the Roses, Company of Heroes, Castlevania Symphony of the Night, ...


----------



## shippy74 (13. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mittendrin in "Mirrors Edge".
> Wow. Geiles Geschwindigkeitsgefühl, totaler Adrenalin-Kick. Auch wenn ich wohl gerade erst mit der ersten Hälfte fertig bin, weiss ich jetzt schon: Ein zweiter Teil muss unbedingt her !


 
Ich hab mir das Spiel auch vor 2 Wochen gekauft, aber ehrlich gesagt komm ich da absolut nicht klar damit, liegt wohl an meiner Hand Augen Koordination aber ich weiß nicht wie oft das sich das Mädel bei mir schon das Genick gebrochen hat.

Ich warte nur noch drauf das sie sich im Spiel zu mir umdreht und sagt: Lass bitte die Finger von der Tastatur ich mach das alleine.......


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Oktober 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Spiel auch vor 2 Wochen gekauft, aber ehrlich gesagt komm ich da absolut nicht klar damit, liegt wohl an meiner Hand Augen Koordination aber ich weiß nicht wie oft das sich das Mädel bei mir schon das Genick gebrochen hat.


 mir gingen die Trial Error Passagen auf die Nerven. Wenn man sich einmal verläuft wird man sofort abgeknallt - das ist mir öfters passiert, trotz der rot leuchtenden Hinweisstellen.


----------



## tapferertoaser (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich spiele grade Borderlands 2 und Mafia 2 nachdem es endlich mal funktioniert.


----------



## Prime85 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe heute Face Noir zu Ende gespielt und bin sehr positiv angetan. Ich kann das Spiel wirklich jedem Adventure-Liebhaber nur ans Herz legen.
Es hat eine tolle, düstere Atmosphäre, zynische Kommentare, eine recht spannende Handlung, gut ausgearbeitete Charaktere und ordentliche, fordernde und teilweise auch originelle Rätsel und Puzzle. Die Grafik ist jetzt nicht so die Stärke von Face Noir aber die Schauplätze in und um New York der 30er Jahre sind sehr atmosphärisch und überzeugend gestaltet. Die Charakteranimationen und die Charaktere selbst sind aber leider ziemlich steif und eckig. Dafür ist die Synchronisation wirklich gut gelungen und die Hintergrundgeräusche wie Regen, Donner und Geschirrgeklapper klingen auch gut. Die Jazzmusik (Soundtrack-CD liegt dem Spiel bei) düdelt so vor sich hin und passt gut zum Setting.
Meine Spielzeit: ca. 12 Stunden

Meine Negativpunkte:
- eckige Charaktere, steife Charakteranimationen (-5)
- kein Tagebuch (-3)
- ein paar Sätze bei zwei Verhören sind nicht vertont (-2)
- Spielcharaktere können nicht rennen (-2)
- kaum Rätselhilfe (-2)
- ein Spielabsturz (-1)

Meine Wertung: *85 %*



Spoiler



Ich freue mich auf Face Noir Part II


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Dann natürlich XCOM. Da habe ich jetzt auch den Dreh raus. Nach leichten Startschwierigkeiten, schreckt mich mittlerweile kein Auftrag mehr ab. Hab schon riesige UFO auseinander genommen, Alienbasen zerstört und etliche Zivilisten gerettet.
> Ein Suchtspiel, das kann man nicht anders sagen.


 
Den letzten Satz kann ich nur unterstreichen. Hab gestern Mittag angefangen und dann um 3:40 in der Früh kurz vorm Endkampf aufgehört - fast ohne Unterbrechung. Dann heute Vormittag noch ein, zwei Stündchen und ich war durch. Ist wirklich extrem suchterzeugend und mir hat es rundum gefallen. So manche Fehler wie die dämliche Kamera in den UFOs oder meine in der Luft stecken gebliebenden Soldaten mit Archangel-Rüstung sollte Firaxis jetzt aber schnell beheben, damit ich einen zweiten Durchgang im Klassisch-Schwierigkeitsgrad starten kann. Normal war mir nämlich ein bisschen zu leicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Oktober 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Spiel auch vor 2 Wochen gekauft, aber ehrlich gesagt komm ich da absolut nicht klar damit, liegt wohl an meiner Hand Augen Koordination aber ich weiß nicht wie oft das sich das Mädel bei mir schon das Genick gebrochen hat.
> 
> Ich warte nur noch drauf das sie sich im Spiel zu mir umdreht und sagt: Lass bitte die Finger von der Tastatur ich mach das alleine.......


 Üben, üben, üben.
Mit der Steuerung komm ich gut zurecht, habe nur zunächst eine halbe Stunde gebraucht bis ich den Sprung mit 180°-Drehung geschnallt hatte. Ansonsten verwechsle ich ab und zu die Tasten-Kombinationen für die Schlagarten von Faith, doch das ist nicht weiter störend, da ich so gut wie es geht den Nahkontakt meide.

Ansonsten bin ich vom Spiel ziemlich begeistert. Höchst eigenständiger Grafikstil, tolles Gameplay, wunderbarer Soundtrack und eben das Spieltempo.


----------



## stawacz (15. Oktober 2012)

nach zwei skyrimdurchgängen mit über 250 std,,hab ich mich jetzt dishonored,fifa13 für zwischendurch und sleeping dogs gewitmet...

also dishonored und sleeping dogs sind schon ziemlich geil muss ich sagen


----------



## billy336 (15. Oktober 2012)

retro: ultima VIII Pagan
neu: darksiders 2

natürlich alles aufm PC


----------



## Enisra (15. Oktober 2012)

nachdem bei Oblivion jetzt nur noch die Hauptquest und die Obliviontore über sind, hab ich mal wieder einen alten Spielstand von Cities in Motion angefangen, um auch gegen die Übersättigung zu arbeiten


----------



## aloha84 (15. Oktober 2012)

Dark Souls.....und wenn ich zu oft gestorben bin Spec Ops the Line, um mich abzureagieren!


----------



## MisterSmith (15. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nachdem bei Oblivion jetzt nur noch die Hauptquest und die *Obliviontore* über sind, hab ich mal wieder einen alten Spielstand von Cities in Motion angefangen, um auch gegen die Übersättigung zu arbeiten


 Darauf zielte mein Kommentar zuvor übrigens ab.  

Lade dir Nehrim für Oblivion und du hast ein viel besseres Spiel, auch wenn man gerade am Anfang an der Sprachausgabe doch ein wenig merkt dass es sich um eine Mod handelt, ist es die mit Abstand beste die ich je gespielt habe.

Nehrim - Startseite


----------



## Enisra (15. Oktober 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Darauf zielte mein Kommentar zuvor übrigens ab.
> 
> Lade dir Nehrim für Oblivion und du hast ein viel besseres Spiel, auch wenn man gerade am Anfang an der Sprachausgabe doch ein wenig merkt dass es sich um eine Mod handelt, ist es die mit Abstand beste die ich je gespielt habe.
> 
> Nehrim - Startseite


 
ach, brauch ich nicht, ist auf der Heft-DVD drauf 
Und das steht ja auch noch an und so die ganzen Missionen für die Meuchelmördergilde und Heldengilde hat schon mächtig Fun gemacht
Allerdings bleibt das ja auch wieder Oblivion und damit man da nicht überdreht kommt jetzt erstmal was beschauliches


----------



## shippy74 (15. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Üben, üben, üben.
> Mit der Steuerung komm ich gut zurecht, habe nur zunächst eine halbe Stunde gebraucht bis ich den Sprung mit 180°-Drehung geschnallt hatte. :



Nee hab das Spiel auf die Seite gelegt und hab mit Resident Evil 5 angefangen, Mirrors Edge ist nichts für meine grauen zellen....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Oktober 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Nee hab das Spiel auf die Seite gelegt und hab mit Resident Evil 5 angefangen, Mirrors Edge ist nichts für meine grauen zellen....


 Für deine "grauen Zellen" ist es ja nicht gedacht (im übrigen genau so wenig RE 5 )...
Habs gestern nochmal für zwei Stunden gezockt. Ja, es steckt schon viel Trial & Error drin, aber das spornt mich auf diesem Wege ungefähr genauso an wie "Trackmania". Es ist zu meistern, nur eben nicht so leicht. Und in Zeiten, wo Spieler nach Schwierigkeitsgraden verlangen, die nicht extrem weichgespült wurden, stellt es schon eine schöne, innovative Herausforderung dar.


----------



## shippy74 (17. Oktober 2012)

@Sauerlandboy

Ich und Springen im Spiel das funktioniert einfach nicht, da Schüttelt sogar mein Sohn den Kopf, hab schon immer Probleme damit gehabt und weiß nicht warum. Hab deshalb auch nie Tomb Raider gespielt obwohl mir das Spiel immer gefallen hat, ich bekomme es im Spiel nie auf die reihe richtig zu Springen.

Im Übrigen hab ich gerade im Moment RE5 abgeschlossen und bin ehrlich gesagt mächtig beeindruckt, trotz mehr Action und weniger Horror oder Schock Momente macht das Spiel richtig Spaß, Das einzige was ein wenig nervt sind die Passagen wo man nur ne taste drücken muß, zum Glück Springt der dann alleine. Hab jetzt noch nen Söldner Modi Frei gespielt und wert mich die Tage dann mal auf leicht oder Schwer versuchen, jetzt will ich da alles Freischalten. Die 10€ haben sich echt gerechnet und das nächste Game das schon in den Startlöchern steht ist Dead Space, hab da mal 30 min gespielt und das war Hammer.... da darf man beim Spielen nicht das Licht aus machen.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Oktober 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @Sauerlandboy
> 
> Ich und Springen im Spiel das funktioniert einfach nicht, da Schüttelt sogar mein Sohn den Kopf, hab schon immer Probleme damit gehabt und weiß nicht warum. Hab deshalb auch nie Tomb Raider gespielt obwohl mir das Spiel immer gefallen hat, ich bekomme es im Spiel nie auf die reihe richtig zu Springen.
> 
> Im Übrigen hab ich gerade im Moment RE5 abgeschlossen und bin ehrlich gesagt mächtig beeindruckt, trotz mehr Action und weniger Horror oder Schock Momente macht das Spiel richtig Spaß, Das einzige was ein wenig nervt sind die Passagen wo man nur ne taste drücken muß, zum Glück Springt der dann alleine. Hab jetzt noch nen Söldner Modi Frei gespielt und wert mich die Tage dann mal auf leicht oder Schwer versuchen, jetzt will ich da alles Freischalten. Die 10€ haben sich echt gerechnet und das nächste Game das schon in den Startlöchern steht ist Dead Space, hab da mal 30 min gespielt und das war Hammer.... da darf man beim Spielen nicht das Licht aus machen.....


RE5 war nix für mich. Besonders der Umstand dass man sich im Dauerfeuer nicht bewegen kann, fand ich spaßbremsend. Da ist "Dead Space" schon der bessere, wirklich gute König des Horror-Genres. Wo RE in alten Zeiten stark war, dort ist DS jetzt das Nonplus-Ultra: Dort geht dir vor Anspannung und Schockmomenten regelmäßig die Pumpe bis zum Anschlag.


----------



## Mothman (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab gestern mal "Chivalry: Medieval Warfare" angetestet. Kam ja gestern raus. 
Ist ziemlich brutal. Macht aber einen ganz guten Eindruck. Viel konnte ich noch nicht erleben, weil die Server (alle) immer weider gecrasht sind. Aber die paar Runden MP und das Tutorial waren schon cool gemacht. Das Tutorial ist in Form einer kleinen Gefechtsausbildung, so ähnlich wie damals bei Americas Army.
Mal gucken ob und wann ich da weitermache. Es gibt ja auch noch M&B und WotR.


----------



## legion333 (17. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mal "Chivalry: Medieval Warfare" angetestet. Kam ja gestern raus.
> Ist ziemlich brutal. Macht aber einen ganz guten Eindruck. Viel konnte ich noch nicht erleben, weil die Server (alle) immer weider gecrasht sind. Aber die paar Runden MP und das Tutorial waren schon cool gemacht. Das Tutorial ist in Form einer kleinen Gefechtsausbildung, so ähnlich wie damals bei Americas Army.
> Mal gucken ob und wann ich da weitermache. Es gibt ja auch noch M&B und WotR.


 
Grad mal GAmeplay angesehen, sieht echt gut aus


----------



## Mothman (17. Oktober 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Grad mal GAmeplay angesehen, sieht echt gut aus


 Also grafisch und atmosphärisch ist es auf jeden Fall besser als M&B und WotR. 
Zum Langzeitspaß, Spielmodi und Serverstabilität kann ich natürlich noch nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2012)

hab mir vorgestern *the walking dead* geleistet.
bin mit der ersten episode durch und schlichtweg begeistert! 
mag spielerisch anspruchslos sein-  mir egal, es macht einen heidenspass. 

(nur die technik macht hin und wieder probleme)


----------



## Mothman (17. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hab mir vorgestern *the walking dead* geleistet.
> bin mit der ersten episode durch und schlichtweg begeistert!
> mag spielerisch anspruchslos sein-  mir egal, es macht einen heidenspass.
> 
> (nur die technik macht hin und wieder probleme)


Da hab ich neulich die vierte Episode durchgespielt. Brauche also nur noch eine. 
Das Niveau wird fast immer gehalten mMn. Du kannst dich also auf weitere 3 Episoden freuen. 
Die letzte ist ja noch nicht raus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2012)

The Walking Dead werde ich mir auch holen, sobald die dt. Ladenversion raus ist  Ich hab jetzt mit *Dishonored* angefangen, mal schauen, wie das so ist


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2012)

The Walking Dead kann man nur weiterempfehlen!

@Mothman
Hast du früher vielleicht mal die Mod Age of Chivalry gespielt und kannst Vergleiche zu der Standalone von Chivalry: Medieval Warfare ziehen?

In der Mod hatte ich nämlich immer das Gefühl, dass die Hitboxes sehr unpräzise waren. Wie spielt sich das Spiel denn so?
Wäre nett, wenn du da ein wenig was dazu schreiben könntest.


----------



## Mothman (17. Oktober 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> @Mothman
> Hast du früher vielleicht mal die Mod Age of Chivalry gespielt und kannst Vergleiche zu der Standalone von Chivalry: Medieval Warfare ziehen?
> 
> In der Mod hatte ich nämlich immer das Gefühl, dass die Hitboxes sehr unpräzise waren. Wie spielt sich das Spiel denn so?
> Wäre nett, wenn du da ein wenig was dazu schreiben könntest.


Die Mod hab ich leider nicht gespielt. Daher kann ich nicht vergleichen. 
Die Hitboxes machen eigentlich einen soliden Eindruck. Zumindest nicht ungenauer als bei der Konkurrenz von M&B und WotR.
Kommt - denke ich mal - auch ein bisschen auf die Verbindung an. 
Hab in meiner ersten MP-Partie zumindest schon mal mehr Kills als Deaths gehabt. 

Ich hab ja aber  - wie gesagt - erst viel zu wenig gespielt um schon ne qualifizierte Aussage machen zu können. 

Man kann auf jeden Fall (wie bei Skyrim) aus der Ego-Ansicht spielen UND aus der 3rd Person Ansicht. Es gibt Katapulte und Ballisten. 
4 Klassen. 
Der Schütze, der kann Bogen oder Armbrust tragen. Die Munition ist begrenzt, es sind auf den Karten aber in der Regel Munitionskisten verteilt, an denen man Pfeile/Bolzen/Wurfäxte aufnehmen kann. Als Armbrustschütze kann man auch einen mobilen Schutzschild mit sich führen und diesen irgendwo platzieren um Schutz zu haben während des Nachladens (was bei der Armbrust ne Weile dauert).
Der Man-at-Arms benutzt schnelle Schlagabfolgen mit stumpfen Waffen (Streitkolben z.B.) um Schilde der Feinde zu durchbrechen. 
Der Vanguard benutzt lange Stangenwaffen (Hellebarde z.B.) und hat die größte Reichweite im Kampf. 
Der Ritter ist die am schwersten gepanzerte Einheit, kann Schilde tragen (auch Turmschilde), ist aber langsamer als die anderen.

Manche Einheiten haben auch noch "Bomben". Also Tongefäße mit Feuer oder sonstwas zum Werfen. Außerdem haben die Klassen alle noch (eine?) Spezialfähigkeit.
Der Bogenschütze kann z.B. den Flug des Pfeiles verfolgen (Bulletcam), der Ritter kann heranstürmen und (bei richtigem Timing) immensen Schaden austeilen. Der Man-at-Arms kann schnell ausweichen, indem man zweimal schnell in einer Richtung drückt. 

Es gibt drei Arten anzugreifen:
- Mit der linken Maustaste führt man einen Streich aus 
- Mit dem Mausrad nach oben führt man einen Überkopfschlag aus
- MIt dem Mausrad nach unten sticht man zu

Dann kann man natürlich noch Kombinationen schlagen, indem man während des einen Schlages schon den nächsten ausführt.
Mit der Taste "F" (standarmäßig) kann man zutreten. Damit schafft man sich lästige Gegner vom Leibe und kann auch Schildmauer kurzzeitig durchbrechen. Geblockt wird mit der rechten Maustaste. 
Eine coole Idee gibt es noch: Man kann Angriffe "abbrechen". Diese also vortäuschen. Wenn der Gegner dann blockt, kann man ihn auf dem falschen Fuß erwischen. 
Wie bei M&B und auch WotR ist TIMING alles bei den Kämpfen.

So etwas wie Wiederbelebung im Kampf oder Heilung ist mir bisher nicht untergekommen. Darüber weiß ich nichts.

Das Spiel ist sehr brutal und die Kämpfe sehr "wuchtig" und "intensiv". Köpfe rollen da schon mal oder der eine oder andere Arm wird abgehackt. Das sieht gut gemacht aus. Ist aber def. nichts für Kids.

Was ich bisher vermisse sind Pferde. Ich befürchte die gibt es in dem Spiel nicht. Weiß aber nichts genaues.


EDIT:
Ach ja: Die Atmosphäre ist sehr gut. Nebelschwaden über dem Schlachtfeld, überall Rufe von Soldaten und Geschosse die einschlagen. Man kann auch selbst 2 Arten von Schlachtrufen von sich geben. Atmosphärisch ist das Ding erste Sahne.


----------



## shippy74 (17. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> RE5 war nix für mich. Besonders der Umstand dass man sich im Dauerfeuer nicht bewegen kann, fand ich spaßbremsend. Da ist "Dead Space" schon der bessere, wirklich gute König des Horror-Genres. Wo RE in alten Zeiten stark war, dort ist DS jetzt das Nonplus-Ultra: Dort geht dir vor Anspannung und Schockmomenten regelmäßig die Pumpe bis zum Anschlag.



Naja man gewöhnt sich an alles, ich fand es auch merkwürdig das man nicht schießen und laufen kann aber hey wenn der arme Cris halt  nix drauf hat um mit ner Wumme im Anschlag zu rennen dann ist das halt so. Das kommt davon wenn man die Muskeln mit irgendwelchen Präparaten aufbaut....

Dead Space bin ich echt gespannt drauf, hab das gestern schon gemerkt das man da voll die Panik bekommt, überall hört man Geräusche und das teilweise düstere Licht fördern ungemein die Anspannung... wenn ihr also in den nächsten Tagen nix mehr von mir hört hab ich nen Herz Kasper vorm PC bekommen.....

Mal ne Frage an die anderen, was ist denn diese Walking Dead für ein Spiel und kann man das nun komplett kaufen oder nicht? So richtig schlau bin ich aus den ganzen Infos noch nicht geworden. Hab mich auch nie besonders drum gekümmert...


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2012)

thx Mothman!

Aaahh ... hätte ich dich doch bloß nicht darum gebeten, was darüber zu schreiben - jetzt hab ich auf das Game auch noch Lust bekommen 

Grade ein paar Runden WotR hinter mir und ich kämpfe mit so altmodischem Kram eigentlich lieber als mit Knarren ^^


----------



## Mothman (17. Oktober 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die anderen, was ist denn diese Walking Dead für ein Spiel und kann man das nun komplett kaufen oder nicht? So richtig schlau bin ich aus den ganzen Infos noch nicht geworden. Hab mich auch nie besonders drum gekümmert...


Du kannst es komplett kaufen. Es ist aber ein Spiel im Episoden-Format. Es gibt 5 Episoden (also "Teile"). 
Die sind ungefähr im Monatstakt rausgekommen (wenn ich mich nicht irre) und es gibt derzeit 4 der 5 Episoden. Die fünfte und letzte Episode ist noch nicht erschienen. Wenn du dir das Spiel kaufst, kaufst du aber alle 5 Episoden. Das heißt 1-4 werden sofort heruntergeladen und die fünfte, sobald sie erscheint. Im Spiel legst du dir dann einen Speicherstand an und startest mit der ersten Episode. 
Es handelt sich um ein "Adventure" im weitesten Sinne. Der Fokus liegt aber ganz klar im Beziehungsgeflecht der Gruppe (wie auch schon in der TV-Serie) und Quick-Time-Events. Normalerweise bin ich kein Freund von so einem Gameplay, aber die Story und die Charaktere fesseln dermaßen, dass man einfach weiterspielen will. Und einige der Quick-Time-Events sind wirklich klever gemacht. Also garnicht so schlimm, wie man denken mag. Sowas Kompliziertes wie damals bei "Fahrenheit" bekommt man aber nicht vor den Latz geknallt. Also die Steuerung ist immer eingängig. Manchmal etwas knifflig, weil man eben nur Sekunden Zeit hat. Aber das sind eben Quick-Time-Events.^^

Ich hab es schon mal irgendwo geschrieben: Mich fesselt normalerweise keine Story in Games und Charaktere lassen mich meistens kalt. Bei The Walking Dead war das anders. Und das sehe ich als Zeichen, dass die Entwickler einfach nen sehr guten Job gemacht haben.

EDIT:
@golani:
Gerne. 
Also ich bleibe erstmal bei WotR. Zumindest mein 360.000 Gold teures Pferd kaufe ich mir noch. Ich hab schon 320.000 Gold zusammen.^^


----------



## shippy74 (17. Oktober 2012)

@Mothman

Danke für die Info, werd mir die Serie dann bei Gelegenheit mal näher ansehen. Bin zur Zeit eh recht angetan von neueren Spiel Konzepten. Mir hängen die ganzen Ego Shooter zum Hals raus...


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2012)

Weil ich auch öfter die Frage bzgl. Sprache gelesen habe wenns um The Walking Dead ging.

Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, aber ich glaube, das Spiel gibt es noch nicht als deutsche Version - zumindest ist auf Steam nur Englisch als Sprache gelistet.


----------



## Mothman (17. Oktober 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Weil ich auch öfter die Frage bzgl. Sprache gelesen habe wenns um The Walking Dead ging.
> 
> Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, aber ich glaube, das Spiel gibt es noch nicht als deutsche Version - zumindest ist auf Steam nur Englisch als Sprache gelistet.


Richtig. Aber ich glaube eine eingedeutschte Retailversion soll erscheinen. Zumindest hatte Shadow_Man sowas mal erwähnt. Bin da aber pers. nicht informiert.
Mir liegt Englisch eh mehr. Hab ich mir so angewöhnt in Filmen, Serien wie auch Games.^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2012)

Nach dem alle Episoden erschienen sind, gab es eigentlich immer eine deutsche Ladenversion der Telltale Spiele. Um die Übersetzung, Sprachausgabe und Vertrieb hat sich dann meist Daedalic gekümmert. Mal schauen, ob sie es hier auch wieder machen.

Übrigens: In den USA kommt die Ladenversion Anfang Dezember: The Walking Dead: Retail-Version erscheint Anfang Dezember in den USA 

Mal schauen, wann sie dann bei uns erscheint.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Oktober 2012)

The Walking Dead werde ich mir definitiv auch noch zulegen (vermutlich, wenn alle Episoden als Retail-Version veröffentlicht wurden).

Aber erstmal habe ich mir jetzt den Flight Simulator X in der Gold Version (mit Expansion Pack) gegönnt, und ich muss sagen:

Nachdem ich mich in den letzten Wochen und Monaten mit Rise of Flight, IL-2 Sturmovik 1946 und Cliffs of Dover verwöhnt habe, fliegt es sich irgendwie richtig mies.

Eigentlich hab ich da zugeschlagen, weil ich einfach mal normal nach Sicht fliegen wollte, ohne Kämpfe, ohne Missionen ... einfach Rundflüge überall auf der Welt mit kleinen Flugzeugen und Hubschraubern aller Art machen. Das Fluggefühl und das virtuelle Cockpit machen das aber nicht unbedingt einfach. Die Texturen sind hässlich, die TrackIR Unterstützung verbuggt (beim Drehen des Kopfes lande ich häufiger mal auf der anderen Seite von Glasscheiben oder hinter meinem Sitz) und die Performance dabei noch unterirdisch schlecht (In London Heathrow z. B. teilweise unter 20 fps trotz i5 2500k mit GTX 570).

Dabei hab ich mir dazu noch Accu-Feel (kostenpflichtige Mod für ca. 12 Euro, die optisch und akkustisch die Sache ein wenig verbessert) gegönnt ... und dennoch ist IL-2 1946 mit seiner Uralt-Engine (Das Grundspiel IL-2 Sturmovik kam 2001 raus, glaube ich) vom Fluggefühl und sogar optisch meiner Meinung nach WEIT überlegen. Die Performance ist außerdem im als so unglaublich hardwarehungrig geltenden Cliffs of Dover beim Flug über London deutlich besser.

Mag sein, dass FSX mit den richtigen Payware Addons (bei Youtube gibt es einige nette Sachen zu sehen) besser wird, aber dafür sind vermutlich so viele Addons nötig, dass das Ganze schnell ein paar hundert Euro kosten wird. Das Grundspiel an sich überzeugt mich bisher wenig. Weder in Sachen Realismus, noch von der Grafik oder Performance her. Und am allerschlimmsten ist einfach: Das Fluggefühl ist mies ... es gibt einem einfach nicht das Gefühl, tatsächlich zu fliegen (das ich recht gut kenne, da ich schon häufiger in kleinen Maschinen mitgeflogen bin).


----------



## Enisra (20. Oktober 2012)

hmm, wäre da nicht eher X-Plane eine alternative?
Ist ja nicht so als ob der MFS der einzige am Markt wär


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmm, wäre da nicht eher X-Plane eine alternative?
> Ist ja nicht so als ob der MFS der einzige am Markt wär


 
Hab ich drüber nachgedacht und hab mich dann für den FSX entschieden, weil das alles halt verdammt gut aussah und jeder sagt, dass FSX noch immer die beste zivile Flugsimulation auf dem Markt sei (die mit Payware Addons zugekleisterten Videos bei youtube bestätigen das ja auch irgendwie). Dass das Spiel im Vanilla-Zustand so eine Gurke ist, hat ja keiner ahnen können 

Vielleicht schaue ich mich mal nach ein paar netten Addons um, wenn ich mich wieder beruhigt habe ... oder ich bleibe einfach bei Rise of Flight und IL-2.


----------



## Mothman (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich wünschte es gäbe eine zivile "Flugsim", die sehr gut aussieht, aber von der Steuerung für Anfänger gemacht ist und man sich nicht so viel merken muss. 
Aber auch nicht zu sehr auf Arcade gemacht. Man soll schon das Gefühl haben, etwas zu vollbringen, aber dafür nicht studieren müssen.^^


----------



## Enisra (20. Oktober 2012)

naja, manche Verwechseln halt auch gerne "beste" mit "erfolgreichste"


----------



## MisterSmith (20. Oktober 2012)

Von dem FSX gibt es eine Demo, die ich natürlich gespielt habe.  Ich hatte glaube ich die erste Mission gewählt in der man direkt mit einem Landeanflug beginnt.

Nett fand ich dass man den Funk mit dem Tower vom Flughafen mitbekommt, bin dann aber irgendwie vor der Landebahn im Wasser hängen geblieben, wobei ich schwören könnte das da noch 2 Zentimeter Abstand waren.  

Aber es traten dann vermehrt Abstürze auf und ich glaube mit Tastatur zu spielen ist auf längere Zeit nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich wünschte es gäbe eine zivile "Flugsim", die sehr gut aussieht, aber von der Steuerung für Anfänger gemacht ist und man sich nicht so viel merken muss.
> Aber auch nicht zu sehr auf Arcade gemacht. Man soll schon das Gefühl haben, etwas zu vollbringen, aber dafür nicht studieren müssen.^^


 
*Aerofly FS* könnte was für dich sein. Hab ich heute auf Steam entdeckt. Einige vergleichen es mit Flight Unlimited, das in den 90ern ziemlich erfolgreich war. Schöne Landschaft, glaubwürdige Physik, Spaß am Fliegen ohne eine Hardcore Simulation zu sein.

Videolink



Enisra schrieb:


> naja, manche Verwechseln halt auch gerne "beste" mit "erfolgreichste"


 
Nach dem, was ich gesehen habe, kommt es wohl einfach darauf an, dass man die richtigen Addons hat bzw. genügend Geld in die Simulation steckt. Es gibt ja wirklich unzählige Szenerie-Addons, in die man tausende Euro stecken kann, damit es in den Gebieten, in denen man fliegen will, auch schön aussieht. Wenn dann noch Flugzeug Addons, z. B. von A2A Simulations dazu kommen, dann hat man schon Freude am Fliegen, denke ich.

Der Flight Simulator ist wohl einfach, ähnlich wie z. B. die Arma-Reihe, einfach ein Grundgerüst, das erst durch Mods und Addons wirklich gut wird. Aber dass die Vanilla Version SO weit unter dem liegt, was ich erwartet habe, überrascht mich dann schon.


----------



## Mothman (20. Oktober 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Aerofly FS* könnte was für dich sein. Hab ich heute auf Steam entdeckt. Einige vergleichen es mit Flight Unlimited, das in den 90ern ziemlich erfolgreich war. Schöne Landschaft, glaubwürdige Physik, Spaß am Fliegen ohne eine Hardcore Simulation zu sein.
> 
> Videolink


Ja, das hab ich bei Steam auch schon entdeckt. Sieht echt super aus. Leider hab ich keinen Joystick und dort steht, dass man besser einen haben sollte. 
Vielleicht kauf ich mir noch mal einen. Sind ja nicht mehr so teuer. Muss ja nicht gleich so eine "Profi"-Ding sein.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, das hab ich bei Steam auch schon entdeckt. Sieht echt super aus. Leider hab ich keinen Joystick und dort steht, dass man besser einen haben sollte.
> Vielleicht kauf ich mir noch mal einen. Sind ja nicht mehr so teuer. Muss ja nicht gleich so eine "Profi"-Ding sein.


 
Die billigen sind ja auch nicht unbedingt billig (von der Qualität her), man kriegt schon für ca. 30 Euro nen sehr guten Joystick zum Fliegen, z. B. den T Flight Stick X oder seinen großen Bruder, das T.Flight Hotas System.

Ich selbst hab nen alten Logitech Wingman Extreme Joystick (war ich nie zufrieden mit, da die Z-Achse sehr wackelig ist), werde mir aber wohl, wenn der mal den Geist aufgibt, das T.Flight Hotas System kaufen.


----------



## Mothman (20. Oktober 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die billigen sind ja auch nicht unbedingt billig (von der Qualität her), man kriegt schon für ca. 30 Euro nen sehr guten Joystick zum Fliegen, z. B. den T Flight Stick X ...


Der sieht ganz gut aus. Das werde ich mal in Erwägung ziehen noch dieses Jahr. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Enisra (20. Oktober 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Der Flight Simulator ist wohl einfach, ähnlich wie z. B. die Arma-Reihe, einfach ein Grundgerüst, das erst durch Mods und Addons wirklich gut wird. Aber dass die Vanilla Version SO weit unter dem liegt, was ich erwartet habe, überrascht mich dann schon.


 
nja, aber das kann´s ja auch nicht sein das ich Software als Bausatz bekomme und selbst sehen muss das die gut wird

Btw.:
Ich muss auch mal meinen Unmut darüber kund tun, das hier nicht alle einen Joystick ihr eigen nennen


----------



## Mothman (20. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Btw.:
> Ich muss auch mal meinen Unmut darüber kund tun, das hier nicht alle einen Joystick ihr eigen nennen


Ich hatte schon massenhaft in meinem Leben. Aber da ich normalerweise keine FluSims spiele und mir kein anderes Genre einfällt, wo ich gerne mit Joystick spielen würde, hat sich eine Neu-Anschaffung bisher nicht gelohnt. 
Ich habs schon probiert: Mein Amiga 500 Joystick passt einfach nicht in den USB-Port von meinem PC.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2012)

Den Rand des Spiegels (unter Gamern als "Mirrors Edge" bekannt ) habe ich heute hinter mich gebracht.
Alles in allem: Sagenhaftes Spielerlebnis. EA sollte dieses Innovations-Unikat nicht ohne Sequel stehen lassen.

Als nächstes werde ich in erneut in Commander Shepards Haut schlüpfen und mich diesmal in "Mass Effects 2" austoben. Bin mal gespannt wie es im Vergleich zum Vorgänger (aus meiner Spielersicht) abschneiden wird...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Oktober 2012)

The War Z, Dishonored und Skyrim

Allerdings bin ich gerade irgendwie ziemlich unmotiviert, irgendwas zu spielen.


----------



## MisterSmith (20. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Btw.:
> Ich muss auch mal meinen Unmut darüber kund tun, das hier nicht alle einen Joystick ihr eigen nennen


 Eigentlich besitze ich einen, den Gravis Analog Pro, dürfte etwas unter 20 Jahre alt sein. 

Aber aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich den nicht mehr verwendet, ich glaube der hatte nicht mehr ganz die Präzision.


----------



## golani79 (21. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> EDIT:
> @golani:
> Gerne.
> Also ich bleibe erstmal bei WotR. Zumindest mein 360.000 Gold teures Pferd kaufe ich mir noch. Ich hab schon 320.000 Gold zusammen.^^


 
Werde auch mal bei  WotR bleiben - oh man, scheinst ja nen Goldesel dein Eigen zu nennen  
Finds nur blöd, dass es hier auf meinem 2. PC nicht so super läuft - die Performance macht sich in den Zweikämpfen schon bemerkbar.

Maybe können wir ja auch gemeinsam mal ne Runde schnetzeln - müssten uns dann halt auf Steam adden. 
Aber ne kurze Warnung - bin wohl nicht so der Pro wie du einer zu sein scheinst


----------



## Mothman (21. Oktober 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Werde auch mal bei  WotR bleiben - oh man, scheinst ja nen Goldesel dein Eigen zu nennen
> Finds nur blöd, dass es hier auf meinem 2. PC nicht so super läuft - die Performance macht sich in den Zweikämpfen schon bemerkbar.
> 
> Maybe können wir ja auch gemeinsam mal ne Runde schnetzeln - müssten uns dann halt auf Steam adden.
> Aber ne kurze Warnung - bin wohl nicht so der Pro wie du einer zu sein scheinst


Joar, also ich bin ja eigentlich eher bescheiden. 
Aber bei WotR weiß ich zum ersten Mal bei einem MP-Spiel fast immer genau was ich tue. Wenn ich nicht mindestens doppelt so viele Kills wie Death habe und mindestens 6000 Punkte pro Runde, dann bin ich schon enttäuscht. Will nicht angeben, aber manchmal dreschen 4 Typen auf mich ein und am Ende steh nur noch ich. 
Ergebnisse wie 17:2, 30:8, 10:0, 25:14 .... so in der Richtung läuft es NORMALERWEISE. Einen "Mega-Killstreak" will ich eigentlich schon gerne immer schaffen.
Aber LEIDER, LEIDER ist die Performance bei mir auch manchmal scheiße. Das heißt, wenn es laggt wie Sau, dann kack ich natürlich auch mal ab. Das größte Problem ist: Ich habe bestimmt schon 200k Gold verloren, weil mir das Spiel mitten im Gemetzel einfach abschmiert. Passiert eigentlich immer mindestens einmal. Manchmal hab ich dann keinen Bock mehr anzufangen, weil es nur nervt.

Achso: Das 360k Pferd hab ich natürlich schon lange. Aber so der Bringer ist das nicht. 
Ein gut gezielter Bolzen und das Ding liegt im Staub. 
Ich hab soviel Gold, ich weiß nicht was ich mir noch kaufen soll. Alles was ich wollte, hab ich. ^^

Vorhin hab ich nochmal "Chivalry" gespielt. War aber eher langweilig.^^
Ich tummel mich eigentlich öfter mal auf den offiziellen deutschen Servern von WotR. Ich spiele aber meistens nur "Eroberung". Mein Nickname ist dort der selbe wie hier.

EDIT:
Achso: Kommt auch nen bisschen auf die Map an. In der einen Burg/Stadt bin ich manchmal nicht so gut. Weil ich sehr auf mein Pferd und meine Lanze setze. Damit will ich schon ein paar Kills holen, bevor ich in den Bodenkampf übergehe. Heißt aber nicht, dass ich diesen scheue.^^


----------



## golani79 (21. Oktober 2012)

Spiele eigentlich auch immer Conquest - finde ich um einiges besser als TDM.

TDM spiel ich nur ab und zu mal oder wenn ich mal auf nen Duelserver gehe und unterwegs bin ich normalerweise auch meistens auf den offiziellen dt. Servern.
Mal schauen, ob man sich vlt. mal über den Weg läuft - und Pferd? Hab ich keins bzw. noch keins. 
Stecke mein hart verdientes Geld immer in Infanterieausrüstung und das ist dann meistens doch ziemlich schnell weg 

Bin mir auch noch nicht wirklich klar, was für eine Waffe ich favorisieren soll und bin noch ein wenig am Experimentieren ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2012)

*Dishonored* durchgespielt. Ist wirklich ein großartiges Spiel geworden. Vor allem das man so unterschiedliche Lösungswege hat, ist wirklich stark gemacht. Wer Deus Ex mag, der sollte hier auch unbedingt mal reinschauen. Einziges Manko beim Spiel ist die Grafik. Vom Stil her echt gut, aber die Grafik an sich ist doch sehr matschig. Vielleicht gibts da ja bald einen HD-Texturenpatch aus der Community.
Ich würde dem Spiel eine ähnlich Wertung wie die PCG geben. Werd's wohl auch sicher noch mind. 1 mal durchspielen.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Dishonored* [...]


Sweet FX mal ausprobiert? Ist primär ein FXAA Injector, "spielt" aber auch an anderen Einstellungen rum. Die Texturen sehen etwas schärfer aus, der Kontrast wird angepasst und das gesamte spiel sieht einfach besser aus.

Was mich bei Dishonored einfach stört, dass man keine genaue Anzeige hat, ob man sich im Schatten bewegt und nicht gesehen wird oder ob man der sprichwörtliche Weihnachtsbaum inkl. Beleuchtung ist. 

Ansonsten find ich das Spiel wirklich gelungen, vorallem merkt man wirklich, dass der Designer von Half-Life 2 am Design der Stadt beteiligt war!


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2012)

irgendwie schwanke ich was ich mir als nächstes holen sollte
Auf der einen Seite winkt Borderlands 2, auf der anderen Seite Dishonored


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich persönlich finde Borderlands 2 nicht so gut wie eben Dishonored ... aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. 

Wenn du Kumpels hast, die mir dir Borderlands 2 spielen, du auf Coop stehst, dürfte das alles ein No Brainer sein. Da ich im Keller lebe, keine Freunde habe und auch sonst niemanden kenne, hab ich mich aktuell für Dishonored entschieden! 

Also, ich hab mir Borderlands 2 schon gekauft ... nur hab ich im Moment kein verlangen das Spiel zu spielen & diese Woche kommt Forza Horizon. Schwierig!


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2012)

Och, ich würde mit dir Spielen, ich habe ein Herz für Klugscheißer  
Wobei Forza natürlich auch nett ist wenn man ne Xbox hat


----------



## Mothman (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mir gestern "A Game of Dwarves" für 10 Euro bei Steam gekauft.
Hab es direkt 5 Stunden am Stück gespielt. 

Es ist am besten mit "Dungeon Keeper" zu vergleichen. Man baut sich also Ebene für Ebene immer tiefer in den Boden hinein und stößt auf Schätze und Monster. Es gibt - glaube ich - bis zu 75 Ebenen. 
Die Zwerge haben 2 Bedürfnisse:
 - Essen (dafür baut man Felder an fruchtbaren Stellen und stellt Speisetische auf)
- Schlaf (dafür baut man Betten oder Stühle in versch. Qualität)
Und dann noch die allgemeine Zufriedenheit, die von den obigen Faktoren und der Schönheit der Zwergen-Festung abhängt.

Man könnte sagen, es ist eine Mischung aus Dungeon Keeper und Dwarf Fortress. Aber ziemlich vereinfacht. Also man sollte kein allzu komplexes Spiel erwarten. Die Bauoptionen sind ziemlich eingeschränkt und die Spielmechanik ist sehr schnell begriffen und ziemlich leicht zu bewältigen.

Für die 10 Euro kann ich es aber wärmstens empfehlen. Es macht einfach Spaß sich tiefer und tiefer einzubuddeln. 
Und der Humor des Spiels ist manchmal sehr gut und manchmal zu "gewollt".


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2012)

bin grad mit den ersten 4 episoden von *the walking dead* durch und will ep 5 und zwar jetzt sofort!!! 
ich weiss noch gar nicht, wie ich das bei staffel 2 machen soll. ich kann doch nicht immer einen ganzen monat oder noch länger warten, bis es weitergeht.


----------



## golani79 (24. Oktober 2012)

@Bonkic 

Ja, das Warten ist ziemlich nervig - aber da muss man durch.
Wollte anfangs eigentlich warten bis es alle Episoden gibt, konnte dann aber einfach nicht widerstehen


----------



## Enisra (24. Oktober 2012)

tja, macht doch ein Meta-Game draus:
The Wating Dead


----------



## Gast1669461003 (24. Oktober 2012)

Dishonored und Skyrim hauptsächlich. Mit dem neuen Beta-Treiber von AMD läuft Battlefield 3 wieder so wie es soll, also kann ich endlich mal in Armored Kill reinschauen.

Außerdem The War Z Alpha, aber da warte ich auf ein bestimmtes Update, das diese Woche erscheinen soll, bis ich es weiterspiele.


----------



## Muckimann (25. Oktober 2012)

Hauptsächlich Torchlight 2 mit nem Kumpel und nebenbei n bisschen Lone Survivor, Starcraft 2 und DayZ


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Oktober 2012)

Kurzes Update: Nachdem ich die richtigen Flugzeuge für mich gefunden habe, ein paar Addons installiert und Accu-Feel richtig eingestellt habe, macht der FSX jetzt doch halbwegs Spaß. Das Fliegen an sich ist prima.

Außerdem hab ich mir noch Aerofly FS gegönnt und bin nun davon ein wenig enttäuscht. Die Grafik ist erst einmal gut, vor allem in größer Höhe und in den Alpen bin ich selten näher am Fotorealismus geflogen. Sobald man allerdings dem Boden zu nahe kommt, werden die zweidimensionalen Texturen mehr als sichtbar. Kein Tesselation, kein Bump Mapping, nicht einmal Gebäude in Städten und Dörfern geben der zweidimensionalen Fototapete auf dem Boden Struktur. 

Lediglich um die Flugplätze herum gibt es ein paar einzelne, recht polygonarme Gebäude zu sehen. Die meisten Flugplätze sind auch recht undetailliert, haben keinen Tower usw. Lediglich drei oder vier Flugplätze habe ich gesehen, die recht schön gestaltet sind.

Die Flugphysik bzw. das Fluggefühl an sich ist gut ... nicht 100%ig realistisch, aber auch kein Arcade-Flugspiel im Stil von Hawx & Co. Die Kollisionsabfrage ist allerdings ne Katastrophe. Hab z. B. meine Cessna ganz gemütlich mit beim Aufsetzen quietschenden Reifen in der Mitte eines Sees gelandet. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Spielwelt enorm statisch wirkt. Es gibt keine anderen Flugzeuge, keine Fahrzeuge am Boden, nicht einmal Funkverkehr.

Für ein paar grafisch beeindruckende Rundflüge in den Alpen ist das Spiel allerdings sehr gut geeignet. Auch tolle Screenshots und beeindruckende Videos lassen sich damit problemlos machen. Wenn die Perspektive und die Entfernung zu den Bergen halbwegs stimmen, lassen sich die Aufnahmen kaum von echten Aufnahmen unterscheiden. Aber wie gesagt: Sobald man den zweidimensionalen Texturen zu nahe kommt, ist die Illusion sehr schnell zerstört.

Alpenfans, die gerne mal unkompliziert ein paar Runden in den Bergen drehen wollen, können problemlos zugreifen. Wer nen realistischen Flugsimulator mit ner Menge Inhalt und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sucht, bleibt lieber bei anderen Programmen.

Die schönen Seiten des Spiels:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die hässlichen Seiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. November 2012)

So nach einer Mörderabgabe am gestrigen Freitag spiele ich zur Entspannung gerade Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams. Obwohl, entspannend ist das Spiel nun wirklich nicht. Ab dem sechsten Level (Kristallminen) zieht der Schwierigkeitsgrad rasant an. Menno, muss ich mich doch wieder durchbeißen! 
Schön ist es aber allemal, dieser Verwandlungseffekt der Welt macht besonders viel her.

Nebenbei habe ich auch mal meinen ersten Spielstand im Football Manager 2013 angelegt. Mal gucken, wie es mir in der zweiten französischen Liga ergeht.


----------



## Kaeksch (3. November 2012)

Zock grad Deadlight. Super schönes Jump&Run. Sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## smilo84 (3. November 2012)

Battlefield Heroes
Portal 2


----------



## Mothman (3. November 2012)

Da ich großer Fan der Reihe bin spiele ich gerade den jüngsten Spross "King's Bounty: Warriors of the North". 
Ich finde es wieder großartig auch wenn  (oder weil) natürlich im Prinzip alles beim Alten ist.
Hab ich laut Steam schon wieder 36 Stunden gespielt (woher kommt all die Zeit^^).

Wer King's Bounty mag, wird hier sicherlich glücklich. 

Dann hab ich mir gestern mal "Garry's Mod" gekauft. War bei Steam für ca. 2,50 EUR zu haben und ich kannte es noch nicht. 
Außer ein paar Dynamitstangen verteilen und NPCs spawnen und "in die Luft hängen" hab ich aber noch nichts erreicht in dem Spiel.^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. November 2012)

Mark of the Ninja und Deadlight. Tolle Games.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. November 2012)

Assassin's Creed 3, neeee, ist datt schön.


----------



## Enisra (10. November 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja was anderes spielen und nur mal kurz, so zum Grafikkvergleich Mass Effect 2 anspielen, aber irgendwie dauert das "kurz" nun schon 10h


----------



## MisterSmith (10. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja was anderes spielen und nur mal kurz, so zum Grafikkvergleich Mass Effect 2 anspielen, aber irgendwie dauert das "kurz" nun schon 10h


 Ich wünschte ich könnte ein Spiel so lange spielen, ich habe ca. seit über einem Monat nichts mehr gespielt, und zuvor auch nur die Demos von D3 und T2, aber das waren insgesamt vielleicht nicht viel mehr als 2 Stunden.Ich hätte sehr gerne wieder ein Spiel eines Schlages von Baldurs Gate 2 bitte.


----------



## Enisra (10. November 2012)

hmmm, lange, dabei hab ich grade so den Anfang durch


----------



## MisterSmith (10. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, lange, dabei hab ich grade so den Anfang durch


 Wenn ich die letzten 2 Monate hochrechne, bräuchte ich um auf 10 Stunden zu kommen fast ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## Exar-K (11. November 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn ich die letzten 2 Monate hochrechne, bräuchte ich um auf 10 Stunden zu kommen fast ein halbes Jahr.


 Mal aus Neugierde, hast du eher keine Zeit, oder keine Lust zum Spielen?



Spoiler



Falls Ersteres - bei 10 Std. Freizeit pro Halbjahr. Bist du Bundeskanzlerin?


----------



## Enisra (11. November 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Mal aus Neugierde, hast du eher keine Zeit, oder keine Lust zum Spielen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die spielt doch eh den ganzen Tag Politikerinn ...
*hust*


----------



## Exar-K (11. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Die spielt doch eh den ganzen Tag Politikerinn ...
> *hust*


 Ihr Skill ist aber ziemlich mickrig bei dem Spiel.


----------



## Enisra (11. November 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ihr Skill ist aber ziemlich mickrig bei dem Spiel.


 
ja, aber die hat den Cheatmodus BLÖD-Zeitung an


----------



## MisterSmith (11. November 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Mal aus Neugierde, hast du eher keine Zeit, oder keine Lust zum Spielen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nein, die Zeit hätte ich, bin mir relativ sicher dass es an den Spielen liegt. Früher gab es natürlich auch viele schlechte Spiele, aber auch manche sehr gute.

Ich schätze das ist nicht nur bei Spielen so, sondern auch beispielsweise bei Filmen. Man merkt einfach, dass viele Details fehlen die früher noch vorhanden waren.

Die Präsentation steht bei Spielen immer mehr im Vordergrund, was mir einfach alleine zu wenig ist. Es gab in einigen Spielen so viele gute Ansätze die hätten weiterentwickelt werden können, wo ich auch damals irrtümlicherweise davon überzeugt war, dass dies auch passieren wird.

Von den kommenden neuen Spielen gibt es gerade mal eins was für mich in Frage kommen könnte, nämlich das in meiner Signatur. Dann werde ich auch hoffentlich wieder mehr spielen.

EDIT: Ach so, wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht, hast du mal geschrieben das du die Signaturen deaktiviert hast, dieses Spiel meine ich:
Divinity - Original Sin


----------



## Vordack (11. November 2012)

So, bin endlich Level 60 bei Diablo 3, und gleich Akt 1 Inferno droppt bei so neim weissen Viech eine Legendäre 2-Hand Axt... Di hat mir, obwohl sie am meissten Kraft htte, trotzdem alles verbessert 

Ach ja, das zocke ich gerade^^


----------



## lunatic666 (11. November 2012)

Grand Theft Auto 4 - The Lost and Damned, danach wohl :the ballad of...   und dann GOW1 , hab soviel nachzuholen...


----------



## legion333 (11. November 2012)

Ich fang heute mal mit SWKOTOR an, habs vor ein paar Monaten bei Steam gekauft, aber es ist alle paar Minuten abgestürzt 
mal schauen obs denn geht.... will das echt gern mal spielen, hoffe ich bin nicht zu schlecht dafür


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. November 2012)

Ich malträtier gerade mein Gamepad mit drei Indie-Spielen: Pid (teilweise extrem frustierend), Fly'n (toller Stil) und Sine Mora (hübsches Arcade-Geballer mit konfuser Geschichte).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2012)

Fast 14 Stunden "Mass Effect 2"gespielt und mein Team ist immer noch nicht komplett. Okay, habe auch einige Nebenmissionen absolviert, aber vom Gefühl her scheint sich ME2 nicht in knapp 30 Stunden durchzocken zu lassen. Einerseits gut, bin gerne lange beschäftigt, andererseits nimmt das lästige Planetenscannen nicht gerade wenig Zeit weg.


----------



## Mothman (11. November 2012)

Hatte gestern wahnsinnig Lust auf einen Fußball Manager, hab mir dann den von *FM12* von EA gekauft.
Ich habe mich dann gleich darin verloren und spiel schon meine zweite Saison in der untersten Liga. Ich hab meinen eigenen Verein gegründet (den FC Alt-Lietzow^^).In der ersten Saison bin ich Vierter geworden. 
Bin allerdings immer noch etwas erschlagen von den ganzen Optionen und lasse erstmal vieles von Assistenten regeln.
Hatte gestern Nacht jedenfalls dieses fiese "nur noch eine Runde" bzw "nur noch einen Spieltag" Gefühl.


----------



## Exar-K (11. November 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> EDIT: Ach so, wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht, hast du mal geschrieben das du die Signaturen deaktiviert hast, dieses Spiel meine ich:
> Divinity - Original Sin


 Stimmt, gutes Gedächtnis. 
Divinity interessiert mich auch, das klingt zumindest vom Konzept her nach guter alter Schule.
In eine ähnliche Kerbe schlagen wohl ebenfalls die Kickstarter-RPGs der letzten Zeit, z.B. das von Obsidian. Vielleicht wären die auch was für dich.


----------



## Enisra (11. November 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Einerseits gut, bin gerne lange beschäftigt, andererseits nimmt das lästige Planetenscannen nicht gerade wenig Zeit weg.


 
ja, das Planeten Scannen ist echt Nervig und die Blödeste Designentscheidung, aber ich glaube das sagt jeder 
Irgendwie bin ich da froh nen TV und nen anderen Rechner hier zu haben um da wenigstens Podcasts oder so Konsumieren kann


----------



## MisterSmith (11. November 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Stimmt, gutes Gedächtnis.
> Divinity interessiert mich auch, das klingt zumindest vom Konzept her nach guter alter Schule.
> In eine ähnliche Kerbe schlagen wohl ebenfalls die Kickstarter-RPGs der letzten Zeit, z.B. das von Obsidian. Vielleicht wären die auch was für dich.


 Ja mit den Kickstarter-Projekten hast du recht, da bin ich auch sehr auf Shadowrun Returns gespannt, die Konzeptzeichnungen für die Ingame Grafik machen jedenfalls einen guten Eindruck.
http://www.harebrained-schemes.com....nt/uploads/2012/09/7_barrens_street_night.png

http://harebrained-schemes.com/post/post-pax-post-our-first-in-game-assets-revealed/

Aber es ist glaube ich noch etwas zu früh da ein Prognose abzugeben, man kann nur hoffen dass das ein Erfolg wird.


----------



## chbdiablo (11. November 2012)

Mit Risen 2 und To The Moon bin ich fertig, jetzt folgen Penumbra (ich kann immer nur 10 Minuten am Stück spielen ), Borderlands 2 DLC und Freelancer. 
Und ein bisschen die Planetside 2 Beta nebenbei ausprobieren ist auch noch drin, einerseits macht das auch richtig Spaß aber so richtig überzeugt bin ich bisher noch nicht davon.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. November 2012)

Risen 2 hab ich vor kurzem auch durchgespielt. War nicht übel, kam aber nicht ganz an Risen 1 oder die Gothic Reihe ran, finde ich. So schlecht, wie es häufig gemacht wird, ist es aber auch nicht. Lediglich die  beiden großen DLCs waren mehr als überflüssig und ich ärgere mich echt, dass ich dafür auch noch Geld ausgegeben habe. Sowas von lieblos ...

Aber aktuell hat mich das The Walking Dead Fieber gepackt. Zwar "nur" ein interaktiver Film, viel weniger Adventure als die anderen Telltale-Spiele, aber dafür ein verdammt guter. Charaktere, Story, Präsentation, Atmosphäre, Sound, Qualität der Sprachausgabe ... da stimmt einfach alles. Vor allem Entscheidungsfreiheit, die auch tatsächlich die Story beeinflusst, gefällt mir sehr gut. Im Moment leide ich gerade ein wenig, weil einer meiner Lieblingscharaktere gestorben ist ... man, das kam unerwartet. Bei dem Schock habe ich das Spiel gleich beendet und muss das erstmal verdauen. Gleich wird weitergezockt


----------



## svd (18. November 2012)

Shellrazer (iOS)

Eine große Schildkröte läuft unaufhaltsam von links nach rechts. Auf ihrem Rücken, Olifantenmäßig, bis zu drei Aufbauten, die jeweils einen Orc hinter diversen Waffen beherbergen (MG, Shootgun, Flak, etc.).
Unterwegs zur Zielflagge werden Goblin Fußsoldaten, Flugeinheiten und Gebäude kaputt gemacht.

Irgendwie blöd, irgendwie witzig. Während einer Werbepause, Installation oder nochmal kurz vor "Licht aus" ganz okay.


----------



## legion333 (18. November 2012)

Durch ein paar Let's Plays bin ich auf *Faster than Light* gestoßen, habs mir dann auch kurz darauf bei Steam gekauft. Das Ziel ist es, als Kommandant von einem Raumschiff wichtige Informationen, kriegsentscheidend, zu der Föderation (also die Guten) zu bringen, aber gleichzeitig wird man von Rebellen (den Bösen) gejagt

 Auf dem Weg kann man noch Quests erfüllen, das Schiff verbessern, neue Waffen und Systeme kaufen, und natürlich kämpfen. Da muss man dann entscheiden, wie man die Energie verteilt und wie man angreift.
Hat ein Gegner zB Raketen, nützt einem der Schild wenig, dann sollte man den Antrieb voll versorgen, um bessere Ausweichchancen zu haben, oder wenn einer einen guten Schild hat, sollte man erstmal den Schildgenerator zerstören, damit der sich nicht dauernd wieder aufbaut. Man kann selbst alle beschädigten Teile reparieren, das kann der Feind auch.
Später kann man auch dank besserer Sensoren sehen, wo sich der Feind bewegt und dann auf einen vollbesetzten Raum schießen.
An sich ist das Kampfsystem recht einfach, aber man hat viele taktische Möglichkeiten und es entstehen oft dramatische Situationen.

Wenn man will, kann man die ganze Welt (die bei jeden Durchgang zufällig generiert wird, also Orte, Quests, etc) erkunden und einige Zeit mit einem Mal Durchspielen verbringen, oder versuchen, es schnell durchzurushen.
Wobei die Betonung ganz klar auf _versuchen_ liegt 
Ich spiele schon seit über 10 Stunden, und hab es noch kein mal geschafft  spätestens im letzten Abschnitt war Ende 

Aber es macht wirklich ziemlich viel Spaß, kann es nur empfehlen


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2012)

nachdem Parallelisierung bei den CPUs ja ganz groß ist, hab ich jetzt auch noch L.A. Noire angefangen und auch ein wenig Star Trek Online wobei letzteres vorallem deswegen, da ich da den ganzen Podcaststapel abarbeiten kann


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. November 2012)

Nachdem ich Walking Dead und Sine Mora beendet habe, weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich als Nächstes angehen soll. Wahrscheinlich werde ich privat erst einmal gar nichts spielen, mich dafür aber beruflich noch eingehender mit Fly'N beschäftigen. Außerdem sind noch ein paar Online-Duelle in Black Ops 2 zwecks Screenshot-Erstellung fällig und die Testversionen von Lego Herr der Ringe und Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition warten am Montag ebenfalls auf mich


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. November 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Testversion von Lego Herr der Ringe


 her damit Bub!


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. November 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> her damit Bub!


 
MEIN SCHATZ!!! 

Ach ja, ganz vergessen: Deadlight habe ich heute zu Ende gespielt. Ganz nett, aber die Story war ja mal sehr schwach. Auch gameplaytechnisch hat es mich nie wirklich überraschen können - die Prämisse (zweidimensionales Scherenschnitt-Klettern während der Zombie-Apokalypse) war deutlich spannender als das, was die Entwickler letzlich draus gemacht haben. Immerhin hat die Atmosphäre gestimmt und einige der Außenlevels waren wunderschön


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. November 2012)

Du sprichst ein wahres Wort gelassen aus. Ich fand den Anfang auch klasse. Brach für mich aber ab dem Moment ein, wo man bei diesem alten Zausel durch das Fallenlabyrinth rennen muss. Das war nicht nur spielerisch öde, auch optisch nicht sehr reizvoll.


----------



## svd (27. November 2012)

Black Ops II

Hab kürzlich mit dem jüngsten Spross aus der CoD Serie angefangen. Hab noch nicht allzuviel gesehen, bin noch zwiegespalten.

Als Linkshänder, nervt mich Treyarch noch immer mit dem konsequenten Ignorieren des Ziffernblocks. Der scheint dort Verschlusssache zu sein, denn dessen Existenz wird beharrlich geleugnet.
"Num 0", mein bevorzugter "Hüpfbutton" ist tot, ich soll also die Null in der Zahlenleiste drücken. Extra für dieses Spiel configs und inis durchsuchen? Sicher nicht. Springen wird eh überbewertet (Feeeelix! Aber dazu später mehr.) Trotzdem bildet sich auf der Stirn die erste vertikale Falte.

Also. Kampagne gestartet. Diese beginnt, wie schon "World at War", mit dem Holzhammer, darf ich doch einem Menschen beim Verbrennen zusehen. Spiele, die versuchen, mich auf diese Art und Weise zu schockieren oder mein Interesse zu wecken, haben schon mal einen schweren Einstand. In einer mentalen Notiz sinkt die momentane Wertung auf -1, der Blick verdüstert sich.

Nach einer wirklich kurzen Fahrt auf dem Trittbrett (faule Sau) kommt es zum Feindkontakt. Sofort stellt sich klassisches CoD Feeling ein. Generische Klongegner in Weiß/Blau (innen schön braun) stürmen auf dich zu, im späteren Verlauf auch mit Panzerunterstützung.
Das trägt die Handschrift von Gray Matter (seit 2005 Teil von Treyarch), die wohl nicht damit gerechnet haben, dass sich noch jemand an "United Offensive" (durchaus gutes Add-On) erinnern kann.
Im Verlauf der Schlacht auch die erste Neuerung. Anstatt im Levelsch stets vorwärts zu gehen, gibt's nun auch die Möglichkeit, seitwärts nach versteckten Hilsmitteln zu suchen. Meine Motivation dazu ist, angesichts des Beschusses durch endlose Gegnerhorden, recht gering.
Zum Schluss gibt's noch ein "in den Rücken davonlaufender Gegner Schießen" "epischen" Ausmaßes und einen fast angesetzten Kopfschuss. Ich mach mich fast nass (weine eigentlich nur bei traurigen Filmen).

Der nächste Abschnitt beginnt mit Running Gags. Wie antike Stätten nach einem Besuch von Lara Croft/Indiana Jones, verhalten sich Transportfahrzeuge nach dem Einsteigen der Spielfigur...
In diesem Teil des Levels mache ich das erste Mal Bekanntschaft mit dem lästigen Spericherpunktsystem. Bei einem Versuch, den letzten zu laden, fängt die Mission von vorne an. Ganz von vorne. In Afrika. (Ich dreh das Spiel ab und spiele zwei Tage später wieder.)

Moderne Zeiten. Endlich wird's interessant. Es beginnt mit einer Kletterpartie, die so wohl noch in keinem Spiel vorgekommen ist. Fein. Aber ebenso belanglos wie die Knöpfledrücksequenzen aus dem Vorgänger oder vergleichbaren Spielen.
Dann ist der große Moment da. Felix, das Flughörnchen, macht sich bereit. Mit einem Druck auf die Nummernleiste hüpfe ich also in die Tiefe. Sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Nicht ganz so schön wie die VTOL Abschnitte in Crysis 1, aber definitiv einfacher zu bedienen, mehr als nach links und rechts steuern kann ich eh nicht tun (wie auch, im Prinzip falle ich nur kontrolliert).
Bloß zu weit abseits sollte es nicht gehen. Große Kursabweichungen werden sofort mit einem Reset geahndet. 
Die Dauer dieser Sequenz ist indirekt proportional zur Länge des Gesichts danach. Was, das war's schon?

Der folgende Teil ist ganz okay. Chamäleongegner à la Crysis, die Wahl, entweder den Lift zu benützen (faule Sau, s.o) oder zu Fuß zu gehen, hacken, etc. Dummerweise hab ich dazwischen mal abgespeichert und aufgehört.
Müsste die Mission also wieder von vorne anfangen. Ganz von vorne. Auf dem Berg.
Ich glaube, ich spiel wieder das "My Little Pony" App. Das ist wirklich niedlich. Black Ops 2, wir sehen uns übermorgen wieder.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. November 2012)

Baphomets Fluch Directors Cut (danke, shadow ). Gefällt mir nach ner knappen Stunde gut, besonders der erweiterte Teil mit nico. Aber die Schiebepuzzles am Anfang nerven etwas und wirken aufgesetzt zur Spielzeitstreckung. Zudem fehlt die Videosequenz der Bombenexplosion. Aber egal, ich mach erstmal weiter.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Dezember 2012)

Mehrere Sachen derzeit, den einen Tag dies, den anderen Tag das:

- *Rise of Flight*: Hab mir ein paar neue Flugzeuge gegönnt, da es letztens eine Rabattaktion gab. Unter anderem auch die Pfalz D.XII (einsitziger deutscher Jagdflieger) und die Brandenburg W12 (Wasserflugzeug). Während die Brandenburg W12 verdammt schwerfällig ist, fliegt sich die Pfalz D.XII richtig gut. Überhaupt gehören die Pfalz- und Albatrosmaschinen zu meinen Lieblingsfliegern in Rise of Flight. Richthofen wusste schon, warum er in der DR.1 abgeschossen wurde und nicht in seiner Albatros, die er vorher geflogen ist.

- *Flight Simulator X*: Hab es mir inzwischen ein wenig schöner gemacht (ENB, diverse Mods und Addons) und hab mir auch da ein Paywareflugzeug gegönnt. 27 Euro klingen erstmal nach ziemlich viel für ein Sportflugzeug mit 100 PS. Dafür ist die *Aerosoft Diamond DA20-100 Katana 4X* wirklich sehr gut umgesetzt. Man kann das Flugzeug nicht nur fliegen und auf sämtliche Knöpfe im Cockpit drücken, man muss auch vorher eine Vorflugkontrolle machen, auftanken, Ölstand prüfen, evtl. Öl nachfüllen, den Flieger putzen, Reparaturen durchführen und sollte sich auch an die Original Checklisten halten, die im Handbuch abgedruckt sind (ja, es gibt ein richtiges Handbuch, nicht nur eine pdf-Datei). Dieses Addon lässt einen das Flugzeug nicht nur glaubhaft fliegen (trotz der Einfachheit sehr komplex umgesetzt, u. a. mit Öltemperatur, Öldruck, Zylinderkopftemperatur, Vergaservereisung usw.), sondern es gibt einem auch das Gefühl, dass es MEIN Flugzeug ist und ich mich gut darum kümmern muss, damit es sich auch gut um mich kümmert, sobald ich in der Luft bin ... ein bisschen wie bei einem Tamagochi 

- *Avadon - The Black Fortress*: Eine sehr umfangreiches Indie-RPG im Stil von Spielen wie z. B. Ultima VII, Baldurs Gate oder Planescape Torment, das ich mir bereits vor ein paar Monaten im Steam-Sale gegönnt habe, aber bisher wenig gespielt habe, da keine Zeit. Technisch ist es sehr simpel gehalten (isometrische 2D Kacheln, keine Sprachausgabe, keine richtigen Zwischensequenzen, keine Ingame-Musik, keine Lichteffekte, kaum Animationen usw.), dafür story- und atmosphäretechnisch sehr schön gemacht. Kämpfe laufen rundenbasiert ab, ähnlich wie z. B. in der alten DSA Nordlandtrilogie. Der größte Pluspunkt ist für mich die Qualität der (leider nur englischen) Texte. Ähnlich wie in der alten DSA Nordlandtrilogie oder Planescape Torment, werden nicht nur die Dialoge vertextet, sondern es gibt immer wieder im Spiel kurze Beschreibungen, die einem verraten, was man gerade hört, sieht, denkt usw. Auch die Partymitglieder melden sich, abhängig davon, wen man gerade im Team hat, gelegentlich zu Wort und kommentieren das Geschehen. In der Summe gibt einem das Spiel nicht das Gefühl von einem Film, wie es z. B. bei Mass Effect oder Dragon Age der Fall ist, sondern das Ganze spielt sich wie ein dicker Fantasy-Roman. Eine Eigenschaft, die ich bei neueren RPGs SEHR vermisse und für mich persönlich zeigt, dass gesprochene Dialoge und perfekt durchchoreografierte Zwischensequenzen nicht immer von Vorteil in einem RPG sind.


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Dezember 2012)

Sitze schon die ganze Woche an Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition. Macht immer noch Spaß, aber von einer Neuauflage hätte ich mir bedeutend mehr erwartet. Test folgt am Montag


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab gestern *To the Moon* durchgespielt. 
Wirklich ein wunderschönes Spiel, dass durch eine tolle Story und auch guten Humor punktet. 
Die "Rätsel" mit denen man in die einzelnen Zeitebenen gereist ist, hätten meiner Meinung nach abwechslungsreicher sein können, aber der Fokus liegt ganz klar auf der Story und die ist wunderbar. 4-5 Stunden Spielzeit sind zwar etwas kurz, aber für die 2,70 Euro die es beim Herbst-Sale gekostet hat, hat sich das definitiv gelohnt. 
Als nächstes werde ich jetzt das Add-On zu Trine 2 durchspielen, danach warten noch Quantum Conundrum und Dishonored auf mich


----------



## legion333 (2. Dezember 2012)

Habs jetzt doch noch hingekriegt und mit letzte Woche dann *Assassin's Creed 3* gekauft. Bin doch eigentlich sehr zufrieden, eigentlich. Aber erstmal zum Positiven 
Das erste Mal in einem AC-Spiel, dass es Stealth gibt, mehr als Heuhaufen. Man kann sich jetzt auch in Büschen und hinter Wänden verstecken, ist zwar nicht viel, aber ein Fortschritt. Die Kämpfe gefallen mir, aber rein durch "Anspruch" bin ich seit 30 Stunden wohl kein einziges Mal gestorben. Allgemein sehen die Animationen, besonders beim Töten, doch sehr schön aus. Die Story von Haytham und Connor gefällt mir, die von Desmond ist aber eher unnötig, ich war noch nie ein Freund davon, schade dass man die nicht überspringen kann  Soweit ein echt gutes Spiel. Aber, was es wirklich zerstört: Bugs, Bugs, Bugs und KI-Fehler. Die Steuerung ist auch sehr schlecht umgesetzt. Ein paar Beispiele:

-Ich stehe auf einem Dach, töte eine einsame Wache mit einem Bogen. Plötzlich höre ich aus jeder Ecke Wachen schreien und alles im Umkreis von 50 Metern stürmt auf mich zu, ohne erst in den "Investigate"-Status zu kommen.  WTF? Haben die übernatürliche Sinne oder wie?
-manchmal beim Klettern bleibt der Charakter einfach auf der Stelle hängen, für 1-5 Sekunden.
-Es gibt keine Taste mehr fürs Klettern, er klettert automatisch "sicher" wenn man rennt. "Sicher" bedeutet soviel, dass er auf alles springt was im Weg steht und gerne mal von einer Kante auf den Boden anstatt zur nächsten Kante springt, weil es ja auf dem Boden wohl auch "sicher" ist. Allgemein sind die Doppelbelegungen sehr nervig, so zum Beispiel
-wenn ich von einer Kante droppen möchte (mit "E") schicke ich auch meine Assassinen weg "auch auf "E") und muss warten bis ich sie wieder rufen kann. Wenn ich im Kampf kontere ("E"), schicke ich sie auch weg. Klasse Ubisoft.
-zwar kein Bug, aber auch unschön: Auf Bäumen kann ich klettern, aber die Pfade dafür sind sehr linear. Ausserdem passiert es oft dass er woanders hinspringt, dank der oben erwähnten Steuerung. Nadelbäume aber lassen sich nicht besteigen und sind statische Objekte. Komplett statisch, mit einer *riesigen* Hitbox. Man sieht diese "Ich kann da nicht hochklettern versuche es aber trotzdem"-Animation, die sich seit Teil 1 nicht verändert hat, viel zu oft, weil er einfach irgendwo hinklettern will, nur nicht da wo er soll.
- Das Inventar wird willkürlich zurückgesetzt ("Konnte ich gerade nicht 16 Pfeile tragen?" "Wo ist meine zweite Pistole hin?" "Ich hab doch gar keine Köder benutzt?")

Wenn das mal alles gepatcht ist (und noch viel mehr, aber soviel kann ich gar nicht schreiben), dann ist es wirklich ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. Dezember 2012)

*Hitman: Absolution*, von dem ich nicht so begeistert bin, wie ich mir erhofft habe und *The Witcher* als Abwechslung zu Skyrim, welches ich wohl weiterspielen werde, sobald das neue Addon erschienen ist.


----------



## legion333 (2. Dezember 2012)

Achja btw, an alle die für Star Citizen gespendet haben, ich und 2 Freunde wollen eine Gruppe bilden, falls wer interessiert ist beizutreten, kann er sich gern melden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Dezember 2012)

Heute abend werde ich "I am alive" starten.
Nach 31 Stunden Sci-Fi-Epos am Stück (= "Mass Effect 2") bin ich nun bereit für ein Weltuntergangs-Szenario.


----------



## Enisra (6. Dezember 2012)

da ich ja zur Zeit ein "wenig" STO spiele:

Also wer denkt das Spiele in der Originalsprache die beste syncro hat und es in einer Fremdsprache nie so gut ist, sollte mal STO anfangen, also ich weiß ja nicht wen die da dran gehockt haben oder ob das ein Programm ist dass da die Texte vorließt, aber bei deren Betonung könnt sich einem die Fußnägel hochrollen

Btw.:
Das F2P Modell ist da garnicht mal so mies, man kann das Ding durchspielen, man kann sich keine Ausrüstung direkt kaufen sondern nur besondere Schiffe und Klamotten und Platz in der Bank. Alleine auf dem Endlevel müsste man sich ein Schiff kaufen, aber so ist das eigentlich ganz ok und der Raumschiffkampf ist ganz lässig

Aber ich bin immer noch der Meinung, das wäre als Singleplayerspiel besser geworden, vorallem weil die Story auch ganz gut ist und spannend ist, jetzt erfährt man warum´s Romulus zerbröselt hat, nur schade das Paramount es viel zu egal ist wie der Canon von Star Trek aussieht, da hat Lucasfilm so seit Mitte der 90ger besser auf ihr Zeug geachtet


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Aber ich bin immer noch der Meinung, das wäre als Singleplayerspiel besser geworden, vorallem weil die Story auch ganz gut ist und spannend ist, jetzt erfährt man warum´s Romulus zerbröselt hat, nur schade das Paramount es viel zu egal ist wie der Canon von Star Trek aussieht, da hat Lucasfilm so seit Mitte der 90ger besser auf ihr Zeug geachtet


 Ein "STAR TREK"-Spiel im Stile von "Mass Effect" - SOWAS würde ich sofort mit Handkuss annehmen.


----------



## lunatic666 (6. Dezember 2012)

Tbogt(gta IV) gestern den abspann gesehen, und gleich danach gears of war 3,angefangen..


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2012)

hab in den letzten tagen ein wenig *lost horizon* gespielt.
gilt ja gemeinhin als sehr einfaches adventure, so weit ich weiss.
offenbar scheint das dann nicht mehr mein genre zu sein.
ich lege ein schild auf den boden, das ich vorher unmotiviert irgendwo rausgerissen hab und plötzlich hab ich eine zigarettenkippe? hä? 
also mal ernsthaft - was soll das das? 
bin jetzt in kapitel 3 und es gab noch ein paar andere solcher dinger.


----------



## Vordack (6. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir gestern F1 Race Stars angetan. Außer daß mein Auto immer kaputt geht ist es echt lustig. Im MP stell ich es mir echt spaßig vor^^


----------



## Enisra (6. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein "STAR TREK"-Spiel im Stile von "Mass Effect" - SOWAS würde ich sofort mit Handkuss annehmen.


 
njoa, so mit der Präsentation und der Bodenkampfmechanik, wobei die für ein MMORPG nicht so schlecht ist



Vordack schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern F1 Race Stars angetan. Außer daß mein Auto immer kaputt geht ist es echt lustig. Im MP stell ich es mir echt spaßig vor^^


 
Du darfst halt nicht immer die Silberpfeile und Red Bull nehmen, nimm Ferrari, da haste den straffreien Cheatmodus


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> njoa, so mit der Präsentation und der Bodenkampfmechanik, wobei die für ein MMORPG nicht so schlecht ist


 Daher warte ich einfach mal das kommende Spiel zum Film ab. Mit Tonnen an Dialogen wie in ME rechne ich absolut nicht, aber ein schöner (wenn nicht gar besserer) Deckungsshooter könnte es möglicherweise werden.


----------



## Enisra (6. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Daher warte ich einfach mal das kommende Spiel zum Film ab. Mit Tonnen an Dialogen wie in ME rechne ich absolut nicht, aber ein schöner (wenn nicht gar besserer) Deckungsshooter könnte es möglicherweise werden.


 
nja, kommt nur drauf an, wann das kommt, wobei die aber auch genügend Zeit hatten, was aber nur auch wieder nichts zu bedeuten hat


----------



## legion333 (6. Dezember 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein "STAR TREK"-Spiel im Stile von "Mass Effect" - SOWAS würde ich sofort mit Handkuss annehmen.


 
Aber dann bitte mit mehr spielerischer Freiheit, offenerer Welt und abwechslungsreicherem Gameplay, das würde ich ja an Mass Effect bemängeln


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Dezember 2012)

Hab gerade nach rund 20 Stunden Far Cry 3 beendet und frage mich, wie irgendjemand diesem Spiel eine gute Story attestieren kann. Was war das denn für ein zusammenhangloser Humbug? Es gibt keine Auflösung, keine Erklärungen, kein großes Geheimnis, das am Ende gelüftet wird - ganz, ganz schwach!
Spaß hatte ich trotzdem, es hat motiviert, die beiden Inseln komplett zu erkunden und all die (super simplen) Nebenaufgaben zu lösen - und wenn es nur darum ging, alle Fähigkeiten zu erlenen und die Spezialwaffen freizuschalten.


----------



## svd (9. Dezember 2012)

Da ich mich noch immer weigere, "Black Ops 2" anzufassen, spiele ich grad "Disney's Brave: Das Videospiel".

Der allgemeine Ruf von Lizenzumsetzungen ließ ja eher schlimmes vermuten, aber das Ergebnis ist ein spaßiges Spiel geworden.

Der Film liefert zwar grob die Rahmenhandlung, so folgt Merida ihrer verwunschenen Mutter in den Wald, das Gameplay selber hat mit der Vorlage aber weniger zu tun. 
Das Spiel ist nämlich ein Two-Stick-Shooter, will heißen, dass sich Merida per linkem Analogstick bewegt, während der rechte einen Strom an Pfeilen in die gewünschte Richtung loslässt. Unterschiedliche Pfeilarten bringen sogar einen Hauch Taktik (naja, eher Hektik) ins Spiel. Natürlich kann die Prinzessin auch vortrefflich mit dem Schwerte umgehen, ausweichen, etc.
Ein simples Upgradesystem und mehr oder weniger gut versteckte Bonusitems zwingen perfektionistische Spieler dazu, Levels zu wiederholen.

Auf der Habenseite stehen außerdem noch eine nette Musikuntermalung,  Kelly Macdonald, die hier wieder ihre Rolle als Merida übernimmt, und ein Zweispielermodus, der Verzweifelten ein kämpfendes Irrlicht zur Seite stellt.

Was etwas stört, ist die zweck- aber mittelmäßige Grafik (PS2 Niveau, aber nicht jedes Kind hat schließlich einen High-End PC daheim) und die fixe Kamera dieHüpfeinlagen oft in die Hose, bzw. Abgrund, gehen lässt.

Da meine generelle Unlust, sogenannte "Triple A" Titel zu spielen, schon eine Weile anhält, kann ich mit Casual oder kurzweiligen Spielen wenigstens noch so tun, als würde mir das Hobby Computerspielen noch irgenwie Spaß machen oder von Bedeutung sein. 

Von mir bekommt Brave auf jeden Fall irgendwas zwischen 70 und 80 Punkten aus 100.


----------



## golani79 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hab die Tage mal Walking Dead durchgespielt - hat insgesamt sehr gut unterhalten und war an einigen Stellen auch ziemlich emotional. Würde es zwar insgesamt eher als interaktiven Film mit super Storytelling betrachten, kann es aber uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen wenn man mit dem Setting was anfangen kann und auf gute Geschichten steht.

Ansonsten zock ich mal dies, mal das.
Skyrim, RDR, NHL13, Crusader Kings 2, Port Royale 3, Crysis 2, .. je nachdem, worauf ich gerade Lust und Laune bzw. wofür halt Zeit ist.


----------



## lunatic666 (10. Dezember 2012)

so ,gears of war 3,hab ich durch,hat mir ganz gut gefallen dieser *interaktive film^^. jetzt bin ich grade  dabei  *saints row,the third* zu installieren,die anderen beiden teile hab ich mal ausgelassen, mal guggen was der *gta klon* so kann! bin gespannt...

ich weiss ist alles schon älter...aber was solls   ist halt günstig^^


----------



## legion333 (15. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal wieder Skyrim angeworfen, dank neuem PC auch mit vielen Grafikmods, hat mich jetzt echt motiviert nochmal ein bisschen zu spielen  Find es ist hübsch geworden und nicht zu knallig bunt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw gibts noch jemanden den Screenshots davon interessieren? Hätte noch einige zu bieten


----------



## Mothman (15. Dezember 2012)

Far Cry 3 ... bisher bin ich noch nicht 100% überzeugt. Es macht schon süchtig auf der einen Seite, aber es gibt schon einiges was mir schon negativ aufstößt:
- das Crafting und "Jagen" ist schon extrem aufgesetzt. Da gebe ich Felix nachträglich recht.
- Schleichen ist bisher zu einfach. Man kann teilweise Gegner 5 Meter vor der Nase seines Kameraden abstechen. 
- Zu schnell viel zu gute Waffen, das Gefühl des behutsamen Aufbaus des Chars fehlt mir irgendwie
- Einige der Skills finde ich ziemlich langweilig und nutzlos 
- das Kameragewackel, wenn man sich mit einem NPC unterhält finde ich zu krass. Ein bisschen ruhiger hätte das schon sein dürfen. Da wird mir teilweise schon fast schlecht.^^
- die deutschen Sprecher finde ich teilweise schlecht. Die Übersetzung auch. Beispiel: "Wer ist der Mann? ... Ich!" ... den Spruch hört man öfter und der ergibt so garkeinen Sinn im Deutschen. Da hätte man doch auch einfach sowas wie z.B. "Ich bin der Beste!" draus machen können.
- Zu viel Textnachrichten und Handbucheinträge, am Anfang. Da ist man nur am Wegklicken. 

Und noch einges mehr.
Aber trotzdem macht es viel Spaß.   

Ich habe aber noch das Meiste vor mir. Hab erst so ca. 20% geschafft.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Dezember 2012)

Habe letzte Woche noch schnell Ghost Recon: Future Soldier nachgeholt (meh) und bin dann in Assassin's Creed 3 durchgestartet. Leider. Für mich war Teil 3 die Enttäuschung des Jahres, mir hat er sogar weniger Spaß gemacht als Revelations. Das hat zwar nur alte Brotherhood-Ideen wiederaufgewärmt, aber immerhin waren die Missionen spaßig. In AC3 haben mir eigentlich nur die Seegefechte richtig Vergnügen bereitet und selbst die waren eigentlich immer gleich. Ich kann einfach nicht glauben, dass Ubisoft für dieses Spiel drei Jahre gebraucht hat. Was haben die Designer denn die ganze Zeit gemacht? Ist etwa alle Arbeit in die (viiiiiel zu häufigen) Zwischensequenzen geflossen? Die Atmosphäre ist ja wieder mal richtig schön, aber das Bürgerkriegsszenario eignet sich einfach nicht für ein Open-World-Spiel. Und schon gar nicht für ein AC, wo ja eigentlich (so grausam es klingen mag) das Morden im Vordergrund stehen sollte. Coole Attentate sind hier aber Mangelware, dafür gibt es Dauerkämpfe gegen drei Dutzend normale Soldaten, die mich zu keinem Zeitpunkt vor eine Herausforderung gestellt hätten.
Ich bin ja ein selbsterklärter Weichei-Zocker, der seine Spiele nicht sonderlich schwer mag, aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad in AC3 war selbst in meinen Augen lachhaft (Selbstheilung, jippie, genau das hat der Serie noch gefehlt ^^). Dazu noch diese elende Linearität in den Aufträgen in Verbindung mit der seltsamen Abwesenheit solcher "setpiece-moments" wie dem Drachenflug in Venedig (AC2) oder den Verfolgungsjagden in Kutsche und Boot (die Brotherhood-Aufträge rund um Leonardos Erfindungen) ... nein, das war teilweise richtig, richtig öde. Auch das Klettern habe ich vermisst, es spielt in AC3 ja praktisch keine Rolle mehr. Dafür gibt es viel mehr dieser grauenhaften Schleichmissionen, bei der die grundsätzlich schwache, dann aber wieder übernatürlich begabte KI deutlich zum Vorschein kommt, und etliche grafische Bugs (Qualitätskontrolle, hallo?). Ach ja, eine verschwurbelte Story (der Twist am Anfang und das ordentliche Ende waren für mich die einzigen Höhepunkte) sowie reichlich für mich unattraktive (weil sich furchtbar ähnelnde) Open-World-Bonusmissionen gibt es noch oben drauf. Na toll.

P.S: Hat irgendjemand mal die Helfer-Assassinen genutzt? Die waren genauso unnötig wie die Jagd, das Handelssystem (ich habe ein einziges Mal Geld für etwas ausgegeben - eine extra Schiffskanone) und 90% des Waffenarsenals.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Dezember 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ein selbsterklärter Weichei-Zocker, der seine Spiele nicht sonderlich schwer mag, aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad in AC3 war selbst in meinen Augen lachhaft (Selbstheilung, jippie, genau das hat der Serie noch gefehlt ^^).


 
Etwa noch anspruchsloser als die vorherigen Teile? Ich habe nur die ersten beiden gespielt, durch den ersten konnte ich mich nie durchquälen, und im zweiten bin ich nur zweimal gestorben - weil ich vom Dach gefallen bin. Habe aber abseits der Story nicht viel gemacht. Ich habe besseres zu tun, als Federn oder Flaggen oder was auch immer einzusammeln. 
Den dritten hole ich mir vielleicht irgendwann mal, wenn er verramscht wird. Außer dem Setting macht mich an dem Spiel nicht viel an und anscheinend kommt es bei vielen Fans nicht gut an. Da ich nicht mal wirklich Fan bin, kann ich wohl auch gut drauf verzichten.

-

Ich zocke gerade endlich mal *Dishonored *durch. Was mich an dem Spiel stört, neben dem langweiligen Corvo, ist die überwiegend triste und fast sterile Umgebung. Ich mag das Setting zwar, aber irgendwie sehen die meisten Gegenden im Spiel langweilig aus. Der Level auf der Party war für mich das Highlight des Spiels, das hatte Stil. Davon hätte es mehr geben müssen. Aber ich mag es trotzdem. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann unserem Peter nur Recht geben ... genau das sind auch meine Punkte bei AC3. Also wirklich jeder Punkt! 

Ich spiel gerade Hitman:Absolution ... bin gerade in Hope angekommen. Macht mir wirklich Spass, auch wenn es nicht immer offensichtlich ist, wie man Person X ausschalten kann ( oder sollte ).


----------



## Kwengie (20. Dezember 2012)

ich spiele wieder Skyrim mit meinem ersten Charakter und obwohl ich nur noch einzelne Aufträge bzw. die sich wiederholenden der Gefährten usw. abarbeite, macht dieses Rollenspiel immer noch mächtig viel Spaß und weil man auch so viel modtechnisch ausprobieren kann und auch kaputt machen kann. 
... alles auf eigene Gefahr eben, wenn auch selbst Hand angelegt wird...

von Battlefield 3 bin ich jetzt wieder abgekommen und mir stinkt es unter anderem, wie EA mit Premium wirbt und den Normalo vernachlässigt. Im Battlelog wurde nciht bekannt gegeben, daß Aftermath für die übrige Community zu haben sei, statt desse muß ich wieder lesen, daß für die Premiums wieder so ein Wettbewerb veranstaltet wird, in dem die einen PC gewinnen können.
Die übrige Community geht leer aus und das finde ich so pervers an EA.


----------



## legion333 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja, die Helfer hab ich ein paar Mal genutzt, aber später ging mir das auf die Nerven, dass Connor die bei jeder Aktion auf 'E' immer wieder weggeschickt hat  Das mit der Steuerung hab ich ja schon erwähnt... so eine große Enttäuschung war es in meinen Augen dann doch nicht, aber meine Meinung als ich fertig war war dann wohl schlechter als nach den ersten paar Stunden 

Achja, hab noch ein bisschen XCOM im mp gespielt, macht eig ziemlich viel Spaß  gerade von 4 Runden 3 gewonnen  Und alle lassen immer ihre Mikrofone an, glaub die wissen gar nicht dass die Stimme übertragen wird  so wird man schnell Mithörer bei sämtlichen Gesprächen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. Dezember 2012)

Bin jetzt mit Dishonored durch. Mein löchriges Fazit:



Spoiler



Habe etwa 13 Stunden gebraucht und nicht alle Runen und Splitter eingesammelt. Gutes Spiel, aber umgehauen hat es mich nicht.

Die Story war eigentlich ganz gut, aber Corvo ist halt ein Charakter, den man schnell vergessen wird und es hätte sicherlich gut getan, ihm eine Stimme und ein Gesicht zu verleihen. Das Thema um Ehre und Rache hätte man damit viel tiefgehender und emotionsgeladener erzählen können. So ist es eines dieser Spiele, die sich hauptsächlich durch die Entscheidungsfreiheit identifizieren. 

Leider fällt es zu den meisten anderen Spielen dieser Art in die Kategorie, wo man schon zu Beginn weiß, dass man ein gutes Ende sehen wird, wenn man den leisen und blutleeren Weg nimmt und das schlechte, wenn man sich durchmetzelt und böse Entscheidungen trifft. Von daher habe ich keinen Anreiz, Entscheidungen zu treffen, die ich zwar für richtig halte, aber von denen ich weiß, dass die Autoren es anders sehen werden. Wenn man erstmal eine Hand voll dieser Spiele gespielt hat, weiß man, dass es in 95% der Fälle immer eine schlechte Auswirkung hat, jemanden zu töten, wenn man die Wahl hat und durchschaut das Spiel schon beim Intro. Das finde ich inzwischen ziemlich oberflächlich und fast schon uninteressant. Da nützt mir auch kein Dutzend Möglichkeiten, jemanden zu töten, wenn ich ihn auch verschonen kann und dann dafür belohnt oder einfach nicht bestraft werde.

Hinzu kommt dann natürlich die Auswertung nach jeder Mission. Ich HASSE es. Für mich hat so etwas in einem Spiel dieser Art nichts zu suchen. Klar, erhöht es den Wiederspielwert und den Drang, alles zu finden, aber darum geht es mir in einem solchen Spiel nicht. Das zerstört für mich stückweit die Glaubwürdigkeit eines Spiels, wenn mir dauernd eine Liste mit Dingen vorgehalten wird, die ich falsch (in anderen Worten: nicht perfekt) gemacht habe. Ich mag nahtlose Übergänge, keine höhere Macht, die meine Entscheidungen bewertet. Wenn ich eine falsche Entscheidung treffe, möchte ich das nicht auf diese Art merken, sondern durch das Verhalten der Spielwelt. Die Spielwelt soll nicht so transparent sein. Ich will keine Auswertungen, Bewertungen und mehr als nur ein Spiel mit Entscheidungen, die entweder schwarz oder weiß sind. Das langweilt mich inzwischen. 

Trotzdem: sehr gutes Spiel. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Bin halt inzwischen einfach nicht mehr so leicht zufrieden zu stellen, deswegen hat mich das obige ein wenig gestört. Ich denke aber, es wäre mehr drin gewesen, _ohne_ dabei das Rad neu erfinden zu müssen. Aber ein Nachfolger ist ja inzwischen schon so gut wie sicher, da erhoffe ich mir dann ein Stückchen mehr. 



Jetzt Spiel ich *Blacklight: Retribution* und *The Witcher: Enhanced Edition*.


----------



## Mothman (21. Dezember 2012)

Im Moment spiele ich wieder gerne *BF3*. Bin auch ziemlich gut geworden. Als AA-Schütze bin ich - denke ich - echt zu gebrauchen. 

Far Cry 3 spiele ich auch noch, aber mir ist - so kurz vorm Finale (die Insel ist schon komplett erobert) - irgendwie die Lust vergangen. War insgesamt echt enttäuschend, das Spiel. Schade. 

Ich brauche nen richtig gutes TBS-Game. Alle guten und einigermaßen neuen hab ich schon bis zum Erbrechen gespielt.


----------



## chbdiablo (21. Dezember 2012)

Kürzlich gespielt:
The Witcher 2 EE (hab vorher schon die normale Release Version gespielt): Für mich immer noch eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre.
Rage: Kurz, belanglos, normale Unterhaltung. Viel Füllmaterial gegenüber den guten Actionpassagen und überhaupt keine Story.
Ceville: Ziemlich abgedrehtes Adventure mit einem klasse "Helden" und unglaublich vielen Anspielungen (er hat sogar einen Witz über Baumkopf Holzfaust gemacht )
Penumbra Overture: War ziemlich gut. Nicht extrem gruselig wie Amnesia, aber für mich Schisshasen hats trotzem gereicht.

Aktueller Dauerbrenner:
Worms Reloaded. Mit freunden ist das einfach immer noch ein diebischer Spaß.

Demnächst:
Batman AA. Nach langer Zeit hab ichs jetzt auch bei Steam gekauft, mal sehn wie mir das zusagt.


----------



## legion333 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir mal endlich Black Mesa runtergeladen, so kann ich endlich mal Half-Life nachholen  Gefällt mir auch sehr gut bisher, glaub ich bin nach ca. 3-4 Stunden auch schon recht weit, aber werde es wohl min. 2 Mal durchspielen, gibt ja viele Wege und vieles zu Entdecken  Das Einzige was mir nicht gefällt sind die plötzlichen Ladezeiten


----------



## lunatic666 (21. Dezember 2012)

bin ja n bissel enttäuscht von *saints row the third* also an gta kommts halt net ran , schon alleine wie die karren fahren,  hmm nagut schade um THQ   mal guggen was ubisoft draus macht^^.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir vor kurzem Miasmata bei Steam gegönnt (Survival Ego Adventure). Man strandet auf einer Insel, leidet unter einer tödlichen Krankheit und muss das Heilmittel finden, indem man die Pflanzen auf der Insel erforscht. Leider gibt's neben den Vögeln, Häschen und Eichhörnchen auf der Insel auch eine ziemlich große Raubkatze, die es nicht mag, wenn man die Insel erforscht. 

Dieses Mistvieh ist sowas von lästig, töten kann man es nicht und fliehen ist verdammt schwer. Man kann versuchen sich im hohen Gras zu verstecken oder hinter einem Felsen. Das Problem dabei ist, dass das Viech ja auch Nase und Ohren hat. Mit etwas Glück zieht es irgendwann desinteressiert weiter, aber in den meisten Fällen schnüffelt es solange in der Umgebung herum, bis es einen gefunden hat. Dann hilft es nur die Beine in die Hand zu nehmen und loszurennen. Dass das Viech schneller ist als man selbst (durch die Krankheit ist die eigene Ausdauer auch im Keller und man fliegt öfter mal auf's Maul) macht die Sache jetzt nicht unbedingt leichter.

Seit zwei Tagen sitze ich in einer Hütte fest, weil mich das Viech jedes Mal, wenn ich weiterziehen will entweder killt oder zur Hütte zurückjagt.

Aber alles in allem ein tolles Spiel, das einen nicht zu sehr an die Hand nimmt. Gerade das Kartenfeature (Stichwort Triangulation) ist sehr gelungen. Man muss sich bekannte Referenzpunkte suchen (z. B. Statuen, Hütten oder Ruinen) und kann dadurch die eigene Position bestimmen. Nicht immer ganz leicht, da vieles auf der Insel ziemlich zugewuchert ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Dezember 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> The Witcher 2 EE (hab vorher schon die normale Release Version gespielt): Für mich immer noch eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre.


 Wollte ich irgendwann auch noch spielen, allerdings erst nach dem ich mit dem ersten Teil fertig bin, damit ich den Spielstand "importieren" kann. Da hatte mich aber damals die Motivation verlassen, habe komplett den Überblick über die Rezepte mit, ich glaube,  den Mutagenen verloren und auch die Geschichte wurde irgendwie langweilig.

Aber wenn der zweite Teil so gut ist, dann werde ich mich heute zwingen den ersten weiter zu spielen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Dezember 2012)

Ach ja, The Witcher 2. Hab versucht, wieder reinzukommen, nachdem mein Savegame im Sumpf/Wald seit Monaten auf dem Rechner herumlungert. Naja, so schön das Spiel auch sein mag, es packt mich einfach nicht. Das Problem hatte ich aber schon im Vorgänger, bei dem wurde mir irgendwann (in dieser ländlichen Gegend nach der Stadt und dem Sumpf) extrem langweilig. Die Story hat mich nie so richtig gepackt und Geralt ist für mich einer der langweiligsten Spielehelden aller Zeiten. Naja, ich gönne es jedem, der Spaß an der Serie hat. Ich gehöre augenscheinlich nicht dazu.


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Dezember 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich aber schon im Vorgänger, bei dem wurde mir irgendwann (in dieser ländlichen Gegend nach der Stadt und dem Sumpf) extrem langweilig.


 Bei mir war es nach dieser ländlichen Gegend. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, da wollte man mit dem Spiel endlich fertig werden und hat soviel wie möglich aneinandergereiht, so dass der Überblick etwas flöten geht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Dezember 2012)

Hab kurz vor Ende des Jahres noch meinen Fehlkauf des Jahres durchgespielt: *I Am Alive*
Das Spiel hat insgesamt einige nette Ideen und auch stellenweise eine schöne Endzeitatmosphäre, aber die negativen Aspekte überwiegen leider und haben mich im Laufe der Story extrem genervt. 
Das fängt schon mit der übertrieben realistichen Ausdauerleiste an. Nichts gegen ein bisschen Realismus, aber das man praktisch stirbt wenn man eine Minute am Stück läuft ist doch leicht unlogisch  Dazu kommt noch die extrem nervige Trommelmusik die jedesmal anfängt wenn die Ausdauerleiste unter 60% sinkt.
Der größte Negativaspekt ist aber das Kampfsystem. Dank fummeliger Steuerung, schlechter KI und einigen Stellen, in denen das Balancing etwas besser sein könnte, werden die Kampfstellen schnell eintönig und langweilig, an den schwierigeren Stellen einfach nur nervtötend. 
Dazu kommt noch ein schlechtes Speichersystem, sowie eine Story, die zwar interessant anfängt, sich dann aber schnell verläuft und den Spieler am Ende auch enttäuscht zurück lässt. 
Spielzeit beträgt außerdem auch nur 4-5 Stunden, da mir das Spiel allerdings nicht gefallen hat, hat mich das nichtmal sonderlich gestört 

Insgesamt sehr schade, ich finde da hätte man wesentlich mehr drauß machen können.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Dezember 2012)

So, habe gestern endlich, wirklich und tatsächlich nun doch mal mit Skyrim angefangen. Und auch wenn ihr das alle schon seit über einem Jahr wisst, ich muss es einfach noch mal sagen: Das Ding ist suuuuuper! 
Wow, diese riesige Welt sieht einfach fantastisch aus. Da macht das Erkunden echt jede Menge Spaß. Mag vielleicht auch an den sechs Gigabyte Mods liegen, die ich mir gezogen habe. Auf jeden Fall verstehe ich jetzt, warum so viele Leute gesagt haben, Skyrim wäre für sie das Spiel des Jahres 2011. Habe meinen ersten Drachenkampf hinter mir und es ist einfach brillant. Aber was erzähle ich euch das, ihr wisst das im Gegensatz zu mir ja eh schon längst


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich darf nun auch wieder Skyrim spielen. 

Eigentlich war ich immer noch bei Assassin's Creed 3 auf der PS3 und hatte mir noch Okami HD im Store geholt, aber ein paar nette Einbrecher haben mir die Konsole geklaut und nun ist nur noch mein dicker PC verfügbar. 

Und der bisher eher stiefmütterlich behandelte 3DS, auf dem ich das aktuelle Professor Layton- Spiel spiele.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Dezember 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Miasmata bei Steam gegönnt (Survival Ego Adventure)


 
klingt nicht uninteressant.


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2012)

och je, arme Nyx, das tut mir leid 

Aber Skyrim steht auch noch auf meiner Liste, allerdings aus dem Grund weil es vorher nicht lief
naja, irgendwann ...


----------



## Mothman (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich spiele gerade zum zweiten Mal "Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes" durch. Macht so krass süchtig das Spiel.^^
Ich würde mir davon einen zweiten Teil wünschen. Mal sehen, evtl. kaufe ich mir noch den DLC. Aber nen neuer Teil wäre sehr geil.


----------



## legion333 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hm, da wollt ich gerad GMod starten, und hab da plötzlich immer kleine Ruckler, wie auch bei den ersten Stunden Assi 3, dann ists eingefroren, und danach ist Steam abgestürzt  Neustart, und dann heisst es erst 99% runtergeladen, Geschwindigkeit: 1 BYTE PRO SEKUNDE bis maximal 2,7kb/s, NA KLASSE


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2012)

Borderlanden wie ein Verrückter  Spiele gerade Teil 1 (Goty) und Teil 2 nebeneinander. Teil 1 spiel ich alleine, da hab ich grad die Kampagne durch und mach jetzt noch die DLCs. Teil 2 spiel ich zusammen mit Louis  Da haben wir auch einmal die Kampagne durch und sind jetzt in diesem Kammerjägermodus.


----------



## legion333 (28. Dezember 2012)

Naja, das letzte mal gmod gespielt habe ich Version 10, ist schon ne Weile her, und die neue Version ist deutlich schlechter, das Interface ist viel schlechter und man kann Mods nicht einfach mehr im Spiel heraussuchen und benutzen, sondern muss erst den Steam Workshop durchsuchen 
Deshalb spiel ich einfach Chivalry weiter, das gefällt mir wirklich, geht zwar nicht immer dank Internetverbindung, aber macht doch viel Spaß, auch wenn es einige DInge gibt die mich stören. Z.B. wenn man gerade in einem Duell ist und dann kriegt man nen Pfeil in den Kopf oder eine Klinge in den Rücken, oder es stürzen sich gleich 5 Mann von allen Richtungen auf dich, wenn du allein bist. Allegemein find ich den Fernkampf doch ziemlich stark, das sollte man vllt begrenzen. Aber macht trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## Rabowke (28. Dezember 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich darf nun auch wieder Skyrim spielen.
> 
> Eigentlich war ich immer noch bei Assassin's Creed 3 auf der PS3 und hatte mir noch Okami HD im Store geholt, aber ein paar nette Einbrecher haben mir die Konsole geklaut und nun ist nur noch mein dicker PC verfügbar.


Echt jetzt?  

Nichts gegen Konsolen, aber hat dein PC noch Röhrentransistoren und Relais, oder warum wurde der PC nicht geklaut?!


----------



## Mothman (28. Dezember 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Konsolen, aber hat dein PC noch Röhrentransistoren und Relais, oder warum wurde der PC nicht geklaut?!


- Schwerer und unhandlicher als eine Konsole. 
- Schwerer wieder zu verkaufen. 
- Der Einbrecher weiß nicht, was drin steckt, würde also die Katze im Sack klauen.^^


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2012)

diese Einbrecher werden aber auch immer Anspruchvoller
am Ende rufen die noch an und fragen ob das auch Feinsilber ist und nicht nur versilbert ist


----------



## Mothman (28. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> diese Einbrecher werden aber auch immer Anspruchvoller
> am Ende rufen die noch an und fragen ob das auch Feinsilber ist und nicht nur versilbert ist


Für nen richtigen Einbrecher ist halt Geschwindigkeit mit das Wichtigste. Schnell rein, schnell raus. Mitgenommen wird nur Zeug, was einen nicht großartig aufhält und was man schnell wiederverkaufen kann. Deshalb ist Schmuck usw. - nach Bargeld - ja auch am beliebtesten.
Ich meine: Ne Waschmaschine hat auch einen gewissen Wert. Aber niemand würde eine Waschmaschine klauen.^^


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2012)

naja, es gibt auch Einbrecher die klauen Kontoauszugsdrucker 
vielleicht versucht sich auch da mal einer dran, aber bei dir wollte ich auch nicht einbrechen


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (28. Dezember 2012)

solange es "nur" die Konsolen waren kann man glaubich mitleben. Schlimm wird es wenn sie das ganze haus rumkrempeln und nichts liegen lassen da wo es war.
Ich würde mich dann wohl erstmal ne zeitlang ziemlich unwohl zuhause fühlen. Naja obwohl das schlimmste wohl immernoch ist wenn man grad anwesend ist während man ausgeraubt wird. Wohl alles andere als eine nette Situation wenn man schlaftrunkend aufwacht und plötzlich einen genauso überraschten typ mit nem brecheisen vor sich sieht.

Naja einfach hoffen das sowas nicht passiert und wenn doch den CPU Kühler aus dem Mainboard reissen und den Einbrecher von hinten erschlagen die Dinger heißen ja nicht nur aus Spaß "Brocken" oder "Godhand"


----------



## Vordack (28. Dezember 2012)

Puh, in der letzten Zeit sind die Spiel mit denen ich am meisten Zeit verbringe Ultrastar und Rocksmith.

Rocksmith wegen der Gitarre logischerweise und Ultrastar um meine Stimme zu trainieren. Es wäre ja blöd wenn ich irgendwann mal Gitarre kann aber jeder wegläuft wenn ich mit singe


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2012)

zumindest reingespielt:
Driver:  SF

Es ist schon ganz lustig und vorallem ist es auch mal ganz nett ein andere Palette Autos als in L.A. Noire zu fahren
Aber, eine Frage: Wie sammelt man eigentlich die Movie-Token ein? Ich bin ja bedingt noch am Anfang oder kommt das noch?
hat sich erledigt


----------



## Prime85 (29. Dezember 2012)

So, ich habe nun in den letzten Tagen endlich mal Zeit und Muße für The Witcher 2: AoK - Enhanced Edition gefunden und bin bis jetzt schon ziemlich begeistert. Ich bin zwar erst im 1. Akt aber die Welt und die vielen Quests ziehen einen schon richtig ins Spiel. Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das Spiel so entwickelt, ob ich mit dem neuen Kampfsystem auch im weiteren Spielverlauf zurecht komme und ob das Spiel ähnlich gut ist wie Teil 1.

Nach dem Tutorial hat mir das Spiel den Schwierigkeitsgrad "Einfach" empfohlen, ich bin wohl etwas aus der Übung was solche Spiele angeht.  Meine letzten Spiele waren alles nur Adventures. 
Naja, aber ich will ja das Spiel richtig erleben und nicht an irgendwelchen frustrierenden Kämpfen hängenbleiben und werde erstmal diesen Schwierigkeitsgrad belassen (ich Weichei ).


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Dezember 2012)

Gräm dich nicht, habs auch auf Einfach gespielt - und wurde im Wald trotzdem ständig zersägt ^^


----------



## Mothman (29. Dezember 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gräm dich nicht, habs auch auf Einfach gespielt - und wurde im Wald trotzdem ständig zersägt ^^


 Vielleicht heißt "einfach" bei dem Spiel ja auch, dass es einfacher ist zu sterben.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich zocke gerade *Alan Wake's American Nightmare*. Ich will endlich einen zweiten Teil. 

Außerdem wieder *DayZ *auf einem Hacker-freien Private Hive mit zusätzlichem Cheat-Schutz.


----------



## Prime85 (29. Dezember 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gräm dich nicht, habs auch auf Einfach gespielt - und wurde im Wald trotzdem ständig zersägt ^^


Einmal bin ich im Wald auch schon gestorben, weil ich von so einem Rudel von mehr als 5 Nekkar angegriffen wurde.  Zum Glück legt das Spiel automatisch und regelmäßig einen Spielstand an.



Mothman schrieb:


> Vielleicht heißt "einfach" bei dem Spiel ja auch, dass es einfacher ist zu sterben.


 Das wäre auch eine Theorie


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. Dezember 2012)

Prime85 schrieb:


> Einmal bin ich im Wald auch schon gestorben, weil ich von so einem Rudel von mehr als 5 Nekkar angegriffen wurde.  Zum Glück legt das Spiel automatisch und regelmäßig einen Spielstand an.



Das ist am Anfang ganz normal. Im ersten Akt bin ich auch ständig gestorben, bin mir schon fast wie in Demon Souls vorgekommen 
Mit der Zeit wurde das bei mir dann immer besser, spätestens nachdem man zum ersten Mal gegen den Hauptantagonist kämpft wird das Spiel deutlich leichter. Der ist allerdings nochmal ein richtig harter Brocken 
Hab das Spiel auf Normal und Schwer durchbekommen, irgendwann wollte ich mich mal an den Finsteren Modus rantrauen, der ist ja letztes Jahr per Patch dazu gekommen.


----------



## Prime85 (29. Dezember 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das ist am Anfang ganz normal. Im ersten Akt bin ich auch ständig gestorben, bin mir schon fast wie in Demon Souls vorgekommen
> Mit der Zeit wurde das bei mir dann immer besser, spätestens nachdem man zum ersten Mal gegen den Hauptantagonist kämpft wird das Spiel deutlich leichter. Der ist allerdings nochmal ein richtig harter Brocken
> Hab das Spiel auf Normal und Schwer durchbekommen, irgendwann wollte ich mich mal an den Finsteren Modus rantrauen, der ist ja letztes Jahr per Patch dazu gekommen.


 Nagut, dann hoffe ich mal, dass es mir dann auch so geht. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich wurde vorhin in DayZ von drei Typen entführt. Sie haben mich gezwungen, mich hinzulegen, alles abzulegen und dann in ihren Truck einzusteigen. Als wir über eine Kilometer lange Brücke gefahren sind, wurden wir beschossen und ich hab mich natürlich unbewaffnet hinter dem Reifen versteckt, während einer nach dem anderen abgeknallt wurde. Die letzten Worte des Anführers waren "we have a problem, dude". 

Ich liebe dieses Spiel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mothman (29. Dezember 2012)

Und du wurdest nicht abgeknallt?  
Weil du unbewaffnet warst oder als "Entführungsopfer" zu erkennen warst?!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Dezember 2012)

Doch, ich bin dann auch noch drauf gegangen. Aber als letzter. Die Typen, die uns angegriffen haben, sind uns eine Stunde vorher glaube ich schonmal begegnet und haben uns abgeknallt. Als ich mich dann wieder mit den anderen treffen wollte, haben mich diese Leute aufgesammelt. Waren aber nette Entführer, haben sich im Global Chat nacher noch entschuldigt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. Dezember 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Doch, ich bin dann auch noch drauf gegangen. Aber als letzter. Die Typen, die uns angegriffen haben, sind uns eine Stunde vorher glaube ich schonmal begegnet und haben uns abgeknallt. Als ich mich dann wieder mit den anderen treffen wollte, haben mich diese Leute aufgesammelt. Waren aber nette Entführer, haben sich im Global Chat nacher noch entschuldigt.


 
Klarer Fall von Stockholm-Syndrom ^^

Ich hab gestern mal FTL angefangen - und so langsam verstehe ich, was so viele Leute daran finden. Ist erstaunlich suchterzeugend, ich hab jedenfalls gestern Abend so lange rumprobiert (auf Einfach), bis ich den Endboss zu Gesicht bekommen habe - und der hat mich dann trotzdem im zweiten Kampf geschreddert. Diese verfluchten Drohnen 
Nebenbei bin ich weiter in Skyrim unterwegs. Einfach geil, wenn man da gerade so ein Banditenlager ausräuchtert und plötzlich kommt ein Frostdrache vorbei und will mitspielen. Oder man läuft zum nächste Drachen"geburts"ort, wo gerade Alduin am düsteren Himmel schwebt - und drei Schritte davor stehen drei Säufer, als würde sich da nicht gerade das Ende der Welt vor ihren Augen abspielen, und bieten einem einen Honigwein an. Ich finds weiterhin super


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Dezember 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> 
> Nichts gegen Konsolen, aber hat dein PC noch Röhrentransistoren und Relais, oder warum wurde der PC nicht geklaut?!


 
Motte hat das ganz gut zusammen gefasst. 

Mein PC ist halt unhandlich und schwer und das ist nix für Diebe. 

Mittlerweile habe ich eine neue Konsole, die noch handlicher ist, aber die steht momentan eh nicht bei mir. 
Also vergesst es, ihr schmierigen Einbrecher, bei mir gibt es nichts mehr zu holen. 

Außerdem habe ich jetzt einem Bluthund namens Brutus.


----------



## Enisra (30. Dezember 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich jetzt einem Bluthund namens Brutus.


 
ja, das stimmt, ich hab den auch schon gesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin nur Knapp mit meinem Leben davon gekommen


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2012)

Gerade* The Walking Dead* durchgespielt. Wahnsinn, so ein emotionales Spiel hab ich noch nie erlebt. Das geht richtig unter die Haut. Bin immer noch sprachlos.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, das stimmt, ich hab den auch schon gesehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oha. Der sieht aber noch etwas fieser aus als mein Bluthund.


----------



## shippy74 (6. Januar 2013)

Ich hab gerade das Spiel Avatar durchgespielt als Mensch. Keine Ahnung warum das Spiel so zerrissen wurde ich hatte ne menge Spaß den Planeten zu verwüsten. Spielzeit war auch ordentlich. Werde das ganze jetzt noch aus der Sicht der Blauen Männer spielen. Auf jeden Fall aus meiner Sicht ne lohnende Investition.

Edit: Cool 1000er Beitrag im Thema und mein 600er Beitrag.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Januar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade das Spiel Avatar durchgespielt als Mensch. Keine Ahnung warum das Spiel so zerrissen wurde ich hatte ne menge Spaß den Planeten zu verwüsten.


 Also ich kann den Zerriss sehr gut verstehen, habe die Demo nach ca. 30 Minuten entnervt beendet. Gut, der Film hat mich auch nicht besonders lange interessiert, aber wenigstens gab es da keine so meiner Meinung nach schlechte Steuerung. 

Aber gut, kann ja glücklicherweise jeder selbst ausprobieren. 
Demo: Avatar - Das Spiel - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## shippy74 (6. Januar 2013)

Ok, das mit der Steuerung kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich hab mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt und hab die Version 1.02, vielleicht hat Ubi da nachgebessert. Kann ich nicht sagen da ich es erst jetzt gekauft hab. Bei mir ging auf jeden Fall alles Reibungslos und auch die Steuerung der Fahrzeuge war gut.

PS: Der Film hat auch nicht ganz meinen Geschmack getroffen, aber das Spiel ist ne gute Alternative sich an den Eingeborenen für das 2 Stunden rumsitzen im Kino/Fernseher zu rächen...lol


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Januar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> PS: Der Film hat auch nicht ganz meinen Geschmack getroffen, aber das Spiel ist ne gute Alternative sich an den Eingeborenen für das 2 Stunden rumsitzen im Kino/Fernseher zu rächen...lol


 

Kann ich natürlich auch nicht beurteilen, bei der Demo war es zumindest bei mir der Fall. Ich will jetzt nicht ein Konsolenbashing betreiben, aber mir kam es so vor, dass die Steuerung nur sehr schlecht auf Maus und Tastatur angepasst wurde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Januar 2013)

Nachdem ich mit "I am alive", "A new beginning" und "Deadlight" gleich drei Titel mit ner Weltuntergangs-Thematik durch habe, fange ich heute mit dem jüngst bei Steam erworbenen "Spec Ops - The Line" an.


----------



## Enisra (6. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit "I am alive", "A new beginning" und "Deadlight" gleich drei Titel mit ner Weltuntergangs-Thematik durch habe, fange ich heute mit dem jüngst bei Steam erworbenen "Spec Ops - The Line" an.


 
naja, da geht immerhin nur Dubai unter und nicht gleich alles


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, da geht immerhin nur Dubai unter und nicht gleich alles


 würde mir schon reichen^^ dieses dekadente Pack.


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2013)

naja, die gehen eh bald unter, die bauen zwar wie die Blöden aber so wirklich verkauft sich der kram nicht

Ach ja, ich würde ja am liebsten Edna bricht aus anfangen, aber erst wird mal L.A. Noire  beendet
btw. die Edna&Harvey Special Edition ist super


----------



## svd (7. Januar 2013)

Versuche mich gerade an "God of War III". 

Gar nicht mal so einfach. Ich meine, theoretisch ist es durchaus möglich, die gut inszenierten Bosskämpfe schadlos zu überstehen.
Wie in einem Arcadetitel der alten Schule ist es nämlich notwendig, Angriffsmuster zu erkennen und sich, vor dem Konter, rechtzeitig in die entsprechende Sicherheitszone zu verkrümeln. Dazwischen gibt's die obligatorischen Quick-Time-Events.

Aber ich werd einfach zu alt für diesen Kram. 
Von "Okay, da ist jetzt ein Icon", über "Hmm, es hat Ecken. Aber nur drei, also ist es kann es schon mal kein Viereck sein. Und der Kreis und das Kreuz sehen auch anders aus" und "Elementar, mein lieber Watson, es ist ein Dreieck. Nun denn, wo ist das jetzt auf dem Gamepad" zu "Heureka, es ist der oberste Knopf uuund... gedrückt" vergeht immer mehr Zeit.

Na, hoffentlich halt ich das bis zum Ende durch. Oder zumindest bis zu Aphrodites Gemach. *ähem*


----------



## chbdiablo (7. Januar 2013)

Gerade den Mass Effect 3 Abspann vor 5 Minuten gesehen.



Spoiler



Habe das "rote" Ende gewählt. Und fands allgemein sehr gut. Eigentlich ziemlich so, wie erwartet. Kann gar nicht recht verstehen, warum es darüber so eine Aufregung gab.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. Januar 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Habe das "rote" Ende gewählt. Und fands allgemein sehr gut. Eigentlich ziemlich so, wie erwartet. Kann gar nicht recht verstehen, warum es darüber so eine Aufregung gab.


 


Spoiler



Ist auch schwerer zu verstehen, wenn man nicht die ursprüngliche Fassung des Endes und die anderen Enden kennt. Die Kritik fand auf mehreren Ebenen statt. Mich hat vor Allem die Inszenierung gestört, was inzwischen größtenteils behoben wurde. Es war arg kurz, voller klaffender Logiklöcher und man wusste nicht so recht, was mit den Überlebenden passierte. 

Szenen wie die Flucht der Normandy, die Trauer um Sheppard, das Schicksal verschiedener Völker und dergleichen kamen erst mit dem Director's Cut dazu.

Und dann war da eben noch die Sache mit "unser Ende wird nicht nach dem Schema A, B oder C ablaufen. Versprochen!", was aber am Ende natürlich doch genau so kam. Egal ob rot, grün oder blau. Es ist dasselbe.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Januar 2013)

Ich spiele momentan das Free to Play Spiel Blacklight Retribution.

Blacklight Retribution (Free2Play)

Da es mich, obwohl ich eigentlich Online-Shooter nicht viel abgewinnen kann, doch ganz gut unterhält, könnte das vielleicht auch genau so für andere kurzweiligen Spaß bereiten.

Aber eine kleine Vorwarnung, dass Spiel ist bei den höchsten Einstellungen extrem Grafikspeicherhungrig. Jedenfalls gab es dann bei meiner Graka mit 1 GB VRAM, immer nach kurzer Zeit ein BTD mit der Fehlermeldung Out of Videomemory oder so ähnlich.

Mit allen Einstellungen auf Mittel funktioniert es aber bis jetzt einwandfrei.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Januar 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich spiele momentan das Free to Play Spiel Blacklight Retribution.


 
Spiele ich im Moment auch wieder öfters. Insgesamt habe ich bislang aber erst 10 Stunden mit dem Spiel verbracht und spiele meist noch mit dem Standart-Sturmgewehr + Aufsätze, die man für Levelaufstiege zum Testen bekommt. Von meinen 6000GP hab ich noch nichts ausgegeben. Sollte ich wohl mal tun.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Januar 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Spiele ich im Moment auch wieder öfters. Insgesamt habe ich bislang aber erst 10 Stunden mit dem Spiel verbracht und spiele meist noch mit dem Standart-Sturmgewehr + Aufsätze, die man für Levelaufstiege zum Testen bekommt. Von meinen 6000GP hab ich noch nichts ausgegeben. Sollte ich wohl mal tun.


 Ja, diese Erweiterungen der Waffen war eigentlich für mich schon fast ausschlaggebend Blacklight Retribution zu testen, was ich in einem Video zuvor gesehen hatte.  

Ich hatte mir gestern Abend ein vorgefertigtes Sturmgewehr für ich glaube mittlere Distanzen gekauft. Macht damit schon deutlich mehr Spaß als mit der Standardwaffe.

Am besten wäre natürlich selbst eine individuelle Waffe anzufertigen, aber da es Free to Play ist, haben die Entwickler verständlicherweise genau da das Geld verdienen angesetzt.

Ach ja, falls du in dem Spiel einem Guardian1 begegnest, lass bitte Gnade walten, ist ein n00b.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Januar 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ach ja, falls du in dem Spiel einem Guardian1 begegnest, lass bitte Gnade walten, ist ein n00b.


 
Keine Gnade! 

Ich hab Shadow gezwungen, sich das Spiel auch mal zu laden um sich ein Bild von F2P-Spielen zu machen, die er teilweise zu unrecht verteufelt. Falls er sich nicht mit einer billigen Ausrede davor drückt, können wir ja mal paar Runden zusammen zocken.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Januar 2013)

Immer noch Skyrim und nebenher The Walking Dead.

Und dann muss ich irgendwann an Dragon's Dogma und Okami auf meiner neuen PS3 weiterarbeiten, da wurden mir ja die Spielstände mit der alten Konsole geklaut.


----------



## legion333 (13. Januar 2013)

Bis gerade eben Mount and Blade...
Da belagere ich gemütlich mit meinen 72 Soldaten eine Burg, taucht plötzlich die gesamte Armee des Feindes auf, zusammen 500. 500. Gegen 73. Dachte "Hey, hast schon 250 mit weniger Leuten geschafft, das wird auch noch gehen". Blöd nur dass das Spiel die Soldaten auf dem Schlachtfeld sehr... ungünstig auswählt und immer wellenweise losschickt. Also stand ich da mit meinen 3 Freunden, 6 Rittern, 4 Armbrustschützen und 7 Rekruten, und musste zusehen wie 6 oder 7 Grafen mit ca 100 Bogenschützen und 50 Rittern auf uns zustürmten. Verstärkung kam keine. Ich konnte mich kaum bewegen ohne von Pfeilen durchbohrt zu werden, weil die Hälfte der Schützen nur auf mich zielte. Mit kaum noch HP versuchte ich so weit wie möglich loszureiten, bis ich dann durch den Boden fiel und bewusstlos wurde. Die Feinde haben mich gefangen und jetzt ist meine gesamte Armee weg. Super. Aber immerhin hab ich noch 26k Denars, da hatten die irgendwie kein Interesse dran  Aber die Lust ist mir jetzt doch irgendwie vergangen


----------



## MisterSmith (13. Januar 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Keine Gnade!


Na gut, aber vor deinem Angriff ein abgefeuerter Warnschuss sollte für mich doch drin sein?  Nein, ist nicht mehr nötig, laut dem Spiel stellte ich gestern Nacht für das gegnerische Team eine große Bedrohung dar. 


> Ich hab Shadow gezwungen, sich das Spiel auch mal zu laden um sich ein Bild von F2P-Spielen zu machen, die er teilweise zu unrecht verteufelt. Falls er sich nicht mit einer billigen Ausrede davor drückt, können wir ja mal paar Runden zusammen zocken.


Ich glaube Shadow_Man geht es mehr um den allgemeinen Trend, dass Free2Play die Vollpreisspiele verdrängen könnten, was ich zum Teil auch verstehen kann.

Obwohl ich sagen muss, Blacklight Retributation scheint mir jedenfalls bis jetzt ein sehr faires F2P zu sein, wobei natürlich trotzdem immer noch ein paar negative Seiten ohne Zweifel existieren.

Aber was soll's, ich habe bei den Spielen mit Onlineaktivierungen zu 99% widerstanden und bei F2P werde ich eben einfach kein Geld in Content investieren, auch wenn ich natürlich alleine mit dem mitspielen trotzdem indirekt dazu beitrage.

Ich werde Shadow_Man eine PN schreiben, aber erst nachdem ich das Spiel einigermaßen durchschaut habe(bin erst Level 4), denn im Gegensatz zu dem was ich im vorherigen Post behauptet habe, kann man sich doch mit den nötigen GP individuelle Waffen erstellen. Möglicherweise aber nur mit einer Begrenzung in der Auswahl der Ausrüstung.

Würde mich jedenfalls über ein kleines Spielchen freuen. 

EDIT: Hast du dir auch den Pando Media Booster mit installieren lassen? Falls ja lies mal am besten folgendes:


> Wenn Ihr mit dem Download fertig seid, und merkt das Euer Internet  langsam ist, drückt Strg + Alt + Entf und ruft den Taskmanager auf.  Unter Prozesse müsst Ihr dann PMB.exe schließen.
> Mit dem nächsten Start Eures Computers öffnet sich der Pando Media Booster nichtmehr.


----------



## golani79 (14. Januar 2013)

Hab gestern mal wieder mit Lands of Lore 1 angefangen - hatte das gar nicht mehr so schwer in Erinnerung ^^
Macht aber genau so wie damals, eine Menge Spaß!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Januar 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> EDIT: Hast du dir auch den Pando Media Booster mit installieren lassen?



Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Wenn die Installation optional war, wahrscheinlich nicht. 

Eigentlich kann man alles mit Ingame-Cash kaufen, bis auf die Hero-Skins und vorgefertigten Waffen (die man aber auch individuell mit Einzelteilen nachbauen kann). Das alles wird dann natürlich recht teuer. Mit meinen 6000GP könnte ich mir ein Visier und einen Lauf leisten. Den Rest kann man sich ja mieten und dann kaufen, sobald man wieder genug erspielt hat.  

Ich finde es aber auch nicht schlecht, dass man so ein wenig "arbeiten" muss um die Teile tatsächlich permanent zu besitzen. Mieten kann man sie ja zum Testen jederzeit für fast nichts. Ist dann irgendwie toll, wenn man sich ein neues Waffenteil kauft. Bisschen wie Weihnachten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Januar 2013)

Ich hab gerade die Hauptgeschichte von *Far Cry 3* beendet. Ich  finde für ein Open-World-Spiel war die echt gut. Ich habe von so manchen  Leuten gelesen, die das Spiel schon nach 2-3 Stunden zur Seite gelegt  haben. Ein großer Fehler, nach einiger Zeit kommt das ganze richtig in  Schwung und wird immer besser. Ich fand auch das Jagen und Pflanzen  sammeln hat absolut zur Welt, zum Spiel gepasst.
Insgesamt ein rundum gelungenes Spiel und ich werd jetzt noch die letzten Außenposten einnehmen.

Es gibt übrigens auch unterschiedliche Enden:


Spoiler



Ich hab das genommen, bei dem man die Freunde rettet.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Januar 2013)

hab mich endlich in Arkham City gestürzt. Natürlich mit Burton-Batman Skin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (19. Januar 2013)

als kleiner Gegenpol zu Tropico und anderen Sachen, hab ich mal NfS: Hot Pursuit(3) angefangen und auch erste Gamepaderfolgen zu verzeichnen
Allerdings, eins muss ich schon sagen, aber ein Rennspiel ohne Rückspulfunktion wie in Grid und vorallem mit Ladezeiten können einem echt so nen Rennen vermiesen, weil wenn man in den erste paar Kurven schon hängen bleibt weil natürlich das Neustartet, also da ist so´n Rückspulen wesentlich besser, vorallem wenn man nicht alles nochmal fahren muss


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Januar 2013)

Spec Ops in 7 Stunden geschafft.
Als Spiel zwischendurch starte ich hin und wieder "Hell Yeah", parallel werde ich heute "Tales of Monkey Island" starten.


----------



## svd (19. Januar 2013)

Ehrlich? Ich reagier bei diesen Rückspulfunktionen generell viel viel zu spät, ähnlich wie bei "Prince of Persia".
Selbst wenn ich bis zum Maximum zurückdrehe, wirble ich da schon längst durch die Luft. 
Dieses Feature hat mir wirklich kein einziges Mal was gebracht. 

Und weil das Verwenden dieser Funktion meist mit Punkteabzug bestraft wird, starte ich das Rennen eigentlich immer von vorne.
Aber, ja, das ist mitunter ziemlich frustig (zB bei den "Trial and Error" Rennspielen der jüngeren NFS Geschichte...)

edit: Um nicht OT zu werden: Ich spiele gerade unter anderem "Lollipop Chainsaw" (Kesses Cheerleader mit Lollipop und Kettensäge (ach, echt?) zerlegt Zombies), "Binary Domain" (Kantiger Squadleader mit Kumpels und Kanone zerlegt Roboter) und "Bulletstorm" (Grantiger Squadleader mit Roboterkumpel und Kanone zerlegt alles mögliche).


----------



## Enisra (19. Januar 2013)

hm, also von Punktabzügen hat man bei Grid nicht wirklich was gemerkt das es da abzüge gäbe, warscheinlich weil die auch wissen, das die Leute als Alternative neu laden


----------



## svd (19. Januar 2013)

Oh, sorry, bestimmt hab ich jetzt die "Resets" aus den NFS Spielen mit den "Rewinds" vermischt.
Das Zurücksetzen auf die Straße hat dir da nämlich die Chancen auf ein bessere Bewertung des Rennens vermiest.

Zurückspulen bei den Codemasters Spielen hatte wahrscheinlich gar keine bewertungstechnischen Konsequenzen.


----------



## golani79 (19. Januar 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Zurückspulen bei den Codemasters Spielen hatte wahrscheinlich gar keine bewertungstechnischen Konsequenzen.


 
Außer, dass die Gegner in der Zeit an dir vorbeifahren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Januar 2013)

Nachtrag zu "Tales of Monkey Island".
Der Einstieg ist schonmal gut, aber die Steuerung... Ist ja fast genau so ein Käse wie bei der Flucht von der Affeninsel.


----------



## svd (20. Januar 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> hab mich endlich in Arkham City gestürzt. Natürlich mit Burton-Batman Skin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ach, so sieht übrigens der Faulenz- und Gammelpullover aus, den ich gerade trage (also, mit dem Burton Logo drauf).
Das Teil ist also schon, acu du liebe Scheiße, über 20 (?,!) Jahre alt. Hmm, hat sich sehr gut gehalten und ist einfach zu bequem zum Wegwerfen. 

Und als Crossover zum Synchro-Thread... "Binary Domain" und "Bulletstorm" sind im original zwar gut vertont, was das handwerkliche betrifft, die Besetzung der Sprecher und die dummen Dialoge verleihen den Spielen aber trotzdem diesen B-Movie Charm.
Sind, nichts desto trotz, ziemlich spaßig.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Januar 2013)

Ich hab gestern mal wieder die PS3 angeworfen. Eigentlich hätte ich ja laut meinem Exklusivspiel-Plan God of War spielen sollen, aber dann habe ich mich spontan umentschieden und lieber Killzone 3 eingeschmissen. Am Abend war ich durch. Fazit: Ein extrem kurzes Spiel mit alberner Story, langweiligen Charakteren und bombastischer Grafik. An den Vorgänger kommt es definitiv nicht ran, es wirkte eher wie ein Add-on (auch von der Story her). Naja, hab mich trotzdem gut unterhalten gefühlt. Für fünf Stunden oder so ...


----------



## legion333 (20. Januar 2013)

Passt jetzt nicht ganz hierhin, aber kann es sein dass die Steam Server offline sind?


----------



## golani79 (20. Januar 2013)

Möglich - bei mir ist die Verbindung weg und bei nem Freund auch.


----------



## legion333 (20. Januar 2013)

Und schon wieder da


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Januar 2013)

Habe nochmal *Alan Wake* auf dem PC angefangen. Habe es zwar schon letztes Jahr auf 360 gespielt, aber als ich American Nightmare bei den Steam Sales abgegriffen habe, habe ich es direkt noch mit dazu gepackt und die beiden DLC's, die ich noch nicht kenne, sind auch direkt mit dabei. 

Und *DayZ *natürlich. -> Thread

Die neuen Maps (Taviana) und der 2017-Modus ohne Military Loot und weniger Vorräte sind sehr cool. Letzteres sorgt für mehr Zusammenarbeit und weniger PVP, beseitigt es aber natürlich nicht. Habe schon einige nette Leute getroffen.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2013)

ich habe Tropico 4 beendet bzw. alle Kampagnen und es war echt Lustig, auch wenn es nur selten wirklich schwer war, aber die waren dennoch besser als in Teil 3
Vorallem lohnt es sich auch Teil 4 sich anzuschaffen wenn man Teil 3 hat, auch wenn die Verbesserungen echt nicht bei der Grafik zu suchen ist


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mit *Spec Ops: The Line* angefangen und spiele auch immer *PES 2013*. Da bin ich in einer Meisterliga-Karriere mit Eintracht Frankfurt. Grad in der Saison 2014/2015. Bin in der Liga auf'm 4.Platz und spiele auch in der Europa-Liga.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Januar 2013)

Bin derzeit mit *Race Injection* (inkl. diversen Addons, u. a. GTR Evolution; ein Rennspiel ohne Nordschleife und Laguna Seca geht einfach nicht!) beschäftigt und stelle gerade wieder fest, wie schlecht ich in solchen Spielen doch fahre  Den Grip der Vorderräder spürt man gut über das Lenkrad (Force Feedback), aber mit den Hinterrädern hab ich so meine Probleme (kein "Popometer").
Das größte Problem von allen ist aber immer noch das Abschätzen von Entfernungen, was vor allem beim Bremsen vor Kurven problematisch ist. Davon abgesehen haben sich die 750 PS des Pagani Zonda R noch nie so sehr nach 750 PS angefühlt wie in diesem Spiel. Shift und Gran Turismo können das Gefühl dieser enormen Leistung nicht annähernd so gut rüberbringen.
Ebenfalls Problem hab ich beim Einstellen der Setups ... da fehlt mir einfach das Grundwissen. Davon abgesehen macht das Fahren in dem Spiel aber verdammt viel Spaß und für das Alter ist die Grafik sogar noch ganz ok.


----------



## Enisra (24. Januar 2013)

nachdem ich jetzt mit Tropico 4 durch bin hat´s mich dann doch jetzt nun zu Fable 3 hingerissen, nachdem das auf dem alten System so garnicht laufen wollte
Wobei ich sagen muss, das mir als erstes gleich die deutschen Stimmen gut gefallen, also so schlechte Syncro kann man jetzt der Reihe meinem empfinden nach nicht vorwerfen, naja, außer vielleicht die des Helden in den ersten beiden Teilen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. Januar 2013)

Chivalry: Medieval Warfare - free weekend bei Steam!

Außerdem um die Hälfte auf 11,99€ reduziert. Lade es mir gerade mal runter um es zu testen. Vielleicht gefällt es mir ja.


----------



## legion333 (25. Januar 2013)

Dann können wir uns mal duellieren  Würdest wohl trotzdem locker gewinnen mit meiner Verbindung


----------



## tapferertoaser (25. Januar 2013)

Habe gestern Mal The Walking Dead beendet, also denn Comicableger von Telltale Games. Ich muss sagen, es ist das beste Spiel was ich je gespielt habe, es hat mich einfach so weit in die Spielwelt gezogen, wie kein anderes Spiel vorher. Und das Ende war so traurig, das ich zum ersten mal ernsthaft durch ein Spiel weinen musste.  Freue mich schon extrem auf Season 2. Nebenbei spiel ich gerade noch ein bisschen Euro Truck Simulator 2.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2013)

Gerade Spec Ops beendet. Gut, vom spielerischen her war das eher Durchschnitt, aber die ganze Geschichte mit dem anderen Ansatz, der nicht aus "Halleluja alles ist so toll" besteht, war echt gut gemacht. Schon deshalb lohnt es sich es auf jeden Fall mal zu spielen


----------



## Rabowke (25. Januar 2013)

Steht auf meiner Liste ... aber erstmal wird die Tage DmC sowie die Sim City 5 Beta an diesem WE gespielt!


----------



## shippy74 (26. Januar 2013)

@Shadow_Man
Wie lange hast du gebraucht um das Game durch zu spielen?

Wieder UT3 ausgegraben wegen dem MOD: The Haunted bin mal gespannt wie das Game ist. UT war und ist immer noch eines meiner Lieblingsspiele, schade das es bei UT3 kein Invasion mehr gibt,das haben wir rauf und runter im LAN gespielt (UT2003/2004)


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Januar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @Shadow_Man
> Wie lange hast du gebraucht um das Game durch zu spielen?


 
Hab da jetzt leider nicht so darauf geachtet. Es ist aber nicht sehr lange. Ich würde jetzt mal 6-7 Stunden schätzen.


----------



## shippy74 (26. Januar 2013)

Ist ja auch nicht gerade viel,aber andere Games bieten manchmal noch weniger Storry fürs gleiche Geld.
Danke für die Info


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mir *The Walking Dead* in mehrere Häppchen aufgeteilt, da noch nicht alle Episoden verfügbar waren, als ich angefangen habe. Jetzt bin ich durch und ... was soll ich sagen? Es war sicher Gameplay-Hit, aber doch eine der emotionalsten Spieleerfahrungen, die ich je erlebt habe. Es gab durchaus einige Stellen, wo mir ich gegen Tränen angekämpft habe, das ist bei mir bei Spielen oder Filmen doch eher selten. Auch das Ende fand ich sehr gelungen.

Ich schreibe mal nichts zur Story, da ich nicht Spoilern will, aber ich empfehle jeden, der auf gute Geschichten, Charaktere und Filme steht, einen Blick zu riskieren. Wenn es eine zweite Staffel geben sollte, ist das Ding sowas von gekauft!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hab da jetzt leider nicht so darauf geachtet. Es ist aber nicht sehr lange. Ich würde jetzt mal 6-7 Stunden schätzen.


 Kommt bei mir ebenfalls hin, laur Steam-Timer 6,9 Stunden.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. Januar 2013)

Habe gerade Chivalry: Medieval Warfare gespielt, Free-Weekend sei dank. Aber das Spiel fasse ich nach wenigen Minuten schon nicht mehr an.

Auf einen Server zu kommen, der dann auch noch anständig läuft, war eine Qual. Ob es an den Kapazitäten liegt, weil es gerade viele am Free-Weekend spielen, weiß ich nicht, aber es ist nahezu unspielbar. Langsame Serverliste, alle nur am laggen und auf zwei Servern hingen alle Spieler auf der Stelle fest und haben im Chat viele nette Worte dafür gefunden. 

Vom Gameplay habe ich nicht viel gesehen, aber was ich gesehen habe, fand ich unbeeindruckend von vorne bis hinten. Ich würde "lahm" sagen, aber dann könnte man meinen, ich würde mich nur auf das träge Gameplay beziehen. Es ist sehr träge, aber eben auch auf eine gewisse Art authentisch und damit vollkommen in Ordnung. Aber überschaubare Schlachten mit 24 bzw. 32 Spielern reichen mir nicht. Große Massenschlachten wie bei den anderen Medieval-Games, die gerade aus dem Boden sprießen, wären da wieder was anderes und sehr interessant. Vielleicht schau ich mir irgendwann mal War of the Roses an. Aber Chivalry... es sind eben "nur" ein paar Standard-Spielmodi im Mittelalter-Gewand. Spielerfortschritt und großartige Individualisierung gibt es auch nicht. Nichts für mich.

Weil ich keine Lust habe, Stunden damit zu verschwenden, einen stabilen Server zu finden, ohne dass das Spiel abstürzt, was mir auch drei mal passiert ist, habe ich es direkt wieder gelöscht. Ich find's blöd.


----------



## legion333 (27. Januar 2013)

Also das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen  Hatte in bis jetzt 37 Std noch gar nicht so viele gravierende Probleme, und innerhalb der nächsten Tage kommt ein Update das sehr viele Bugfixes und neuen Inhalt bringt, verstehe nicht warum die das Free Weekend nicht danach gestartet habe  Das Gameplay ist eigentlich auch extrem taktisch, bietet wahnsinnig viele Möglichkeiten. Und ein Tipp, immer die offiziellen Server nehmen, da klappt es immer recht gut


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. Januar 2013)

Den schlechten Ersteindruck kann man eben nicht ändern. Aber dennoch, das Setting finde ich nicht sehr ansprechend und dafür müsste mir das Spiel mehr bieten, als es momentan zu bieten hat. Größere Schlachten, wie bei War of the Roses fände ich interessanter und das größte Problem ist für mich der fehlende Spielerfortschritt und Charakterindividualisierung. Kleine, taktische Mittelalter-Schlachten allein sind mir nicht genug. Ist eben Geschmackssache, aber technisch hatte es dann auch noch ein paar Macken, die sicher früher oder später ausgebügelt werden, aber trotzdem werde ich eher bei War of The Roses reinschauen, als nochmal bei Chivalry.


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Januar 2013)

Gerade Resistance 2 auf der PS3 beendet. Fazit: Besser als Teil 1, besonders in Sachen Schwierigkeitsgrad und Fairness der Checkpoints. Im Vorgänger bin ich wegen dieser zwei Dinge regelmäßig aus der Haut gefahren, hab's damals sogar aus Frust nur zu drei Vierteln durchgespielt. So richtig genial war Teil 2 jetzt aber auch nicht, da fehlte noch das gewisse Etwas. Dennoch gab es einige sehr schöne Szenen, etwa die Invasion von San Francisco. Sogar ein bisschen Horror dann und wann mit den Zombie-Chimären im stockfinsteren Tunnel. Die Story war aber mal wieder ein Flop, totaler Humbug. Ich würde ja mal gerne wissen, warum die ganzen Storyschreiber der Branche diese teils gigantischen Logiklücken in ihren Spielen nicht wahrnehmen ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Januar 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Die Story war aber mal wieder ein Flop, totaler Humbug. Ich würde ja mal gerne wissen, warum die ganzen Storyschreiber der Branche diese teils gigantischen Logiklücken in ihren Spielen nicht wahrnehmen ...


 
Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Ist auch bei einigen neueren Filmen so, also nicht nur in der Spielebranche. Da schlägt man manchmal die Hand auf den Kopf und denkt sich nur: "Das ist jetzt nicht euer Ernst? Das ergibt null Sinn." Da sind teilweise echt drastische Loglücken dabei.
Es muss ja nicht jede Geschichte ein Meisterwerk sein, nur sollte sie schon Sinn ergeben und auch wenigstens in Grundsätzen logisch sein.


----------



## Enisra (27. Januar 2013)

hm, bei manchen Titeln würde ich schon sagen, das es ihnen einfach Egal ist, weil es verkauft sich ja eh


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Januar 2013)

Hab gerade The Darkness 2 durchgespielt. Das war für einen Shooter auch mal eine angenehm gute Geschichte. Man merkt, dass das von einem Comic her kommt. Vor allem auch mit den ganzen Fähigkeiten, die man fast rollenspielartig freischalten kann. Hat mir ganz gut gefallen, außer, dass es wieder die übliche "Shooterkrankheit" hatte. Es war eindeutig zu kurz. Achja und falls es jemand noch spielt, es hat 2 unterschiedliche Enden. Da empfehle ich, nochmal den letzten Speicherstand zu laden und dann auch noch das andere Ende anzuschauen. So hab ich es gemacht.

Es gibt neben der Kampagne übrigens auch noch einen Coop Modus und den Modus Blutrache, den kann man auch online oder Offline alleine spielen. Ist anscheinend so eine weitere Mini-Kampagne.


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2013)

hmmm, ich bin jetzt kurz vorm Ende von Fable 3 und muss sagen:
Verdammt, Ich will ein richtiges Fable 4 

Es ist zwar nicht das beste , es könnte echt länger sein und schwer ist es nun echt nicht, aber mir hat´s echt spaß gemacht und vorallem ist der Humor echt nett, vorallem beim Quest in der man wahrhaftig in eine Tabletop-P&P Runde geworfen wird, schade das man solchen Humor nicht in vielen anderen Spielen findet, wenn man mal Adventures ausklammert, davon sollte es echt mehr geben


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, ich bin jetzt kurz vorm Ende von Fable 3 und muss sagen:
> Verdammt, Ich will ein richtiges Fable 4
> 
> Es ist zwar nicht das beste , es könnte echt länger sein und schwer ist es nun echt nicht, aber mir hat´s echt spaß gemacht und vorallem ist der Humor echt nett, vorallem beim Quest in der man wahrhaftig in eine Tabletop-P&P Runde geworfen wird, schade das man solchen Humor nicht in vielen anderen Spielen findet, wenn man mal Adventures ausklammert, davon sollte es echt mehr geben


 
Spielst du eigentlich als Guter oder Böser? Weil bei Fable kann man ja immer entscheiden, ob man der Gutmütige ist oder eher der Bösewicht.


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2013)

ich spiel bei Sowas natürlich immer gut, wobei in Fable das Böse sein fast schon zu Aufgesetzt wirkt, die Helden sehen nicht so aus als hätten die das Zeug zum Böse sein, ein Punkt wo Mass Effect irgendwie besser hin bekommt, Sheppard trau ich irgendwie eher zu vom Start weg beides zu sein


----------



## Mothman (30. Januar 2013)

Bei solchen Spielen, wo man es sich aussuchen kann, spiele ich irgendwie auch fast immer automatisch den "Guten".  Liegt wohl in meiner Natur.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Januar 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Bei solchen Spielen, wo man es sich aussuchen kann, spiele ich irgendwie auch fast immer automatisch den "Guten".  Liegt wohl in meiner Natur.


 Nein. Das sind Hasenohren, kein Heiligenschein. Irgendwas verwechselst du da  Spiel lieber mit Onkel LL Path of Exile


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Es ist zwar nicht das beste , es könnte echt länger sein und schwer ist es nun echt nicht, aber mir hat´s echt spaß gemacht und vorallem ist der Humor echt nett, vorallem beim Quest in der man wahrhaftig in eine Tabletop-P&P Runde geworfen wird, schade das man solchen Humor nicht in vielen anderen Spielen findet, wenn man mal Adventures ausklammert, davon sollte es echt mehr geben


 Falls du es noch nicht gespielt haben solltest, empfehle ich dir The Bard's Tale.

Kenne kein Spiel was auch nur annähernd einen solch guten Humor bietet.

The Bard's Tale


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Januar 2013)

ich zock grad die "Überlebenssimulation" _Dont Starve_. Geiles Spiel^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shippy74 (31. Januar 2013)

Ich hab meinen Spiel Schrank mal aufgeräumt und da ist mir Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2  wieder in die Hände gefallen, hab es gleich mal installiert um ne Runde MP zu Spielen, sind auch noch 2 Server wo ziemlich die Post abgeht,aber das nenne ich mal Hardcore Modus, da gehts echt richtig gut zur Sache, sowas findet man heute kaum noch in Spielen. Ein Fehler und weg bist du... Macht richtig Spaß auch bei einer KD von 6 zu 34  lol


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Spiel Schrank mal aufgeräumt und da ist mir Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2  wieder in die Hände gefallen, hab es gleich mal installiert um ne Runde MP zu Spielen, sind auch noch 2 Server wo ziemlich die Post abgeht,aber das nenne ich mal Hardcore Modus, da gehts echt richtig gut zur Sache, sowas findet man heute kaum noch in Spielen. Ein Fehler und weg bist du... Macht richtig Spaß auch bei einer KD von 6 zu 34  lol


 
Das vermisse ich heute auch sehr: So richtig schöne Taktik-Shooter. In dem Bereich gibt es ja mittlerweile quasi nur noch ArmA (auch wenn das eher Simulation ist), sonst ist das Genre der Taktik-Shooter im Moment praktisch tot. Leider.


----------



## shippy74 (31. Januar 2013)

Naja spricht ja nix dagegen die alten Spiele mal wieder aus dem Schrank zu nehmen, bin jetzt am überlegen mein Vegas 2 wieder zu installiern und mal zu schauen wieviel Leute da noch Online Aktiv sind, 60 bei GRAW2 ist doch etwas wenig. Und hab gerade bei Ubisoft im Forum gelesen das ,das neue Ghost im MP nicht richtig laufen soll,kenn auch keinen der mir da mal näher was dazu sagen könnte.


----------



## golani79 (31. Januar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Spiel Schrank mal aufgeräumt und da ist mir Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2  wieder in die Hände gefallen, hab es gleich mal installiert um ne Runde MP zu Spielen, sind auch noch 2 Server wo ziemlich die Post abgeht,aber das nenne ich mal Hardcore Modus, da gehts echt richtig gut zur Sache, sowas findet man heute kaum noch in Spielen. Ein Fehler und weg bist du... Macht richtig Spaß auch bei einer KD von 6 zu 34  lol


 
Wenn dir sowas liegt, könnte dir auch Red Orchestra 2 bzw. Americas Army gefallen.
AA gibts übrigens kostenlos - auch über Steam.


----------



## Exar-K (31. Januar 2013)

Einfach den Klassiker nehmen, also CS 1.6, CS Source, oder CS:GO spielen.
Ein Fehler und weg bist du.


----------



## RichardLancelot (31. Januar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Und hab gerade bei Ubisoft im Forum gelesen das ,das neue Ghost im MP nicht richtig laufen soll,kenn auch keinen der mir da mal näher was dazu sagen könnte.


 Lass bloß die Finger von Future Soldier  Ich bin riesiger Fan von Vegas 1+2 sowie GRAW 1+2, aber Future Soldier ist einfach nur noch n' Shooter. Wenn man auf Taktik keinen Wert legt, braucht man sie auch nicht. Durch die Tarnung und die K.I. deiner Teamkameraden und Drohnen bist du fast als 'Übersoldat' auf dem Schlachtfeld unterwegs...


----------



## Vordack (31. Januar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Lass bloß die Finger von Future Soldier  Ich bin riesiger Fan von Vegas 1+2 sowie GRAW 1+2, aber Future Soldier ist einfach nur noch n' Shooter. Wenn man auf Taktik keinen Wert legt, braucht man sie auch nicht. Durch die Tarnung und die K.I. deiner Teamkameraden und Drohnen bist du fast als 'Übersoldat' auf dem Schlachtfeld unterwegs...


 
Danke für die Info. Wegen den von Dir genannten Spielen wollte ich es ausprobieren... jetzt lass ich es.


----------



## shippy74 (31. Januar 2013)

@RichardLancelot

Danke für die Info, das es mehr wie COD wird hab ich schon gelesen,was mich immer abgeschreckt hat war das es nicht richtig auf dem PC laufen soll. So viel MP spiel ich nicht und der Angriff/verteidigung Modus macht auf den Videos nen guten Eindruck auf mich. Steh da seid Wochen zwischen zwei Stühlen, ich würde es gerne kaufen hab aber bedenken das es nicht läuft wegen Fehler.

Red Orchestra 2 ist doch WW2 Setting oder? und bei CS komm ich nicht klar da sind zu viele Profis am Werk


----------



## Exar-K (31. Januar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> und bei CS komm ich nicht klar da sind zu viele Profis am Werk


Dann würde ich das neue CS Global Offensive empfehlen. Das hat zusätzlich zum normalen Serverbrowser eine Art Ligensystem, in das man nach ein paar Spielen einsortiert wird (ähnlich wie bei Starcraft 2). Da kriegt man nur noch Gegner auf dem eigenen Niveau zugeteilt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2013)

Bei CS Global Offensive gibt es auch Bots. Man kann die Karten also auch erstmal alleine für sich mit Bots üben.


----------



## golani79 (1. Februar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Red Orchestra 2 ist doch WW2 Setting oder? und bei CS komm ich nicht klar da sind zu viele Profis am Werk


 
Ja, RO2 hat ein WW2 Setting - falls dir das nicht so gefällt, könntest immer noch nen Blick auf Americas Army werfen. Das ist eigentlich auch ziemlich gut und ohne taktisches Vorgehen ist man bzw. das Team da auch ziemlich schnell weg vom Fenster.


----------



## Enisra (1. Februar 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Falls du es noch nicht gespielt haben solltest, empfehle ich dir The Bard's Tale.
> 
> Kenne kein Spiel was auch nur annähernd einen solch guten Humor bietet.
> 
> The Bard's Tale


 
hm, wenn das 2005 rauskam noch nicht, aber ich hab damals davon gehört, aber 2005 kam leider WoW dazwischen


----------



## shippy74 (1. Februar 2013)

AA hab ich schon 3 mal geladen aber ehrlich gesagt komm ich in dem Spiel nicht weiter, da ich im Saarland wohne hatten wir in der Schule Französich und ich bekomme es nicht auf die Reihe was der Ausbilder von mir will, mag zwar für den ein oder anderen lächerlich sein aber ich hab da so meine Probleme damit. RO kommt nächsten Monat in die Pyramide, werde mich da mal näher Informieren. WW2 ist jetzt nicht so mein Ding aber da muss man auch sehen wie das Spiel umgesetzt ist. 
Ich mag Taktik Shooter eigentlich sehr gerne ,da sie meiner Meinung nach nicht so hektisch sind und man es teilweise auch etwas gemütlicher angehen kann.
Ich hab gestern Resident Evil Operation Racoon City bekommen(geschenk) das hab ich gestern mal etwas gespielt, also den Namen RE hat es wohl nicht verdient aber als Survival Shooter finde ich das Spiel jetzt auch nicht schlecht. Jede Menge Action aber null Horror.


----------



## Vordack (1. Februar 2013)

Alles, hauptsache in 3D


----------



## shippy74 (1. Februar 2013)

So ich habs getan, war eben beim Spiele Dealer und hab mir Ghost Reacon Future Soldier gekauft. 29.95€ mit Verpackung und Handbuch. Patches hatte ich gestern Manuell bei nem Bekannten geladen von Ubisoft selber.
Also Installation usw lief Super trotz 2 DVD nur das patchen dauert ewig... Gefühlt länger als die Installation 
Spiel bei Uplay aktiviert,dann Uplay auf Offline gestellt und gleich mal Ohne Internet gestestet ob alles Funktioniert. Was auch alles auf Anhieb funktioniert hat.
Von meiner Seite mal ein Dickes Plus in Punkto Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Zum Spiel selber kann ich noch nix sagen hab nur Kurz den Guerillia Modus angetestet. Aber ruckelt nix und läuft sauber,Steuerung geht bei mir auch alles Prima.


----------



## RichardLancelot (2. Februar 2013)

Schreib ruhig nochmal deine Erfahrungen mit Future Soldier, vielleicht kann man dem Spiel ja mal ne Chance geben wenn's für weniger als 30€ zu haben ist. Nach aktuellen Videos/Tests ist mir der Preis noch zu hoch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Schreib ruhig nochmal deine Erfahrungen mit Future Soldier, vielleicht kann man dem Spiel ja mal ne Chance geben wenn's für weniger als 30€ zu haben ist. Nach aktuellen Videos/Tests ist mir der Preis noch zu hoch.


 
Bei Gameware.at gibts die Ösi-Version für 15 Euro


----------



## shippy74 (2. Februar 2013)

Ja was soll ich sagen, hatte gestern Abend mal ne Runde MP gespielt ( Vodafone Internet Stick) bei 3 verschiedenen Spielen, lief alles absolut Ruckelfrei.
Bin zwar jetzt nicht der Beste was Shooter anbelangt aber muß sagen vom Konzept gefällt mir das Spiel richtig gut. Gerade weil man den toten Gegner hacken kann und so jeder Feind auf der Karte Sichtbar wird und nicht nur ein Punkt sondern rote Umrisse ,was ein Campen schon unmöglich macht auf Dauer.Man bekommt auch ne Einblendung wenn man vom Feind gesehen worden ist. Maps sind schön angeordnet usw. 
Zur Taktik kann ich nix sagen, da ich alleine Unterwegs war. Muß mich da auch erstmal zurecht finden. Von der Story hab ich jetzt erst das erste Kapitel,auch die macht nen guten Eindruck, Steuerung ,Handhabung hat bei mir alles Prima Funktioniert und die Grafik sieht auf meiner alten Kiste richtig gut aus ATI4870 und AthlonX2 mit 4GB Ram. zuckelt auch nix usw.
Wenn ihr alle so Probleme damit hattet dann hat sich nur wieder bestätigt das es besser ist nicht neu zu kaufen und lieber zu warten bis genug Patches draußen sind.
Von meiner Seite macht das Spiel nen richtig Guten ERSTEN Eindruck. Werde mir wohl auch das DLC gönnen für 10 Euro. 
Zu Ubplay: Funktioniert bestens, ich hab es so eingestellt das er immer im Offline Modus startet und ich kann jederzeit ohne Internet starten, hab das extra ein paar mal getestet mit Neustart usw. Und die Patches hab ich ja wie gesagt alle Manuell geladen und installiert was auch Prima funktioniert hat.
Für Leute mit schlechtem Netz oder die keine Lust haben dauernd Online zu sein momentan der Beste Kopierschutz. Einzig um ein paar Belohnungen frei zuspielen (1MAP und 2 Waffen) musste nach dem Spielen einmal Online gehen und das ganze Syncronisieren.

Als Origin und Steam Gegner (Manuelles Patch laden) muß ich echt sagen das mir Uplay in seiner jetzigen Form echt gefällt, ich hatte echt nicht den Eindruck das ich da Einschränkungen oder sonstiges hatte oder habe. Wie früher halt, installieren, Online gehen, Aktivieren mit Key, Offline schalten,Spielen wann immer man mag. Wie das vorher aussah kann ich nicht sagen,ob andere Probleme mit haben auch nicht. Bei mir und meinem Vodafone Stick funktioniert das Konzept.

Zum Guerillia Modus noch was: Der gefällt mir auch gut,hab lange sowas gesucht: Man nimmt ne Base (HQ)ein und dann kommen immer größere Wellen von Gegnern die man ausschalten muß,das ganze geht über 50 Wellen,einziger Knackpunkt,im Offline Modus kämpft man alleine,Online kann man Freunde einladen. Hier wäre ein Bot als Partner sicher nicht schlecht gewesen. Gibt da 5 Maps, Eine davon kann man sich mit Erfolgen, erkaufen, welche man entweder im Story Modus oder im MP erreichen kann. Zum Freischalten muß man dann wieder Online gehen, einmalig.

Nachtrag: Das Spiel ist in der 3ten Person, beim Anlegen(rechte Maustaste) Zoomt der näher ran, beim drücken der Mittleren Maustaste hat man dann Kimme und Korn oder Red Dot usw. gewöhnungsbedürftig aber keine schlechte Umsetzung. Mit Q kann man Gegner Markieren mit E Waffen Aufsammeln und Sachen Aktivieren und einnehmen und mit der Leertaste geht man in Deckung.

Wie gesagt von meiner Seite ein dickes Plus, 30 Euro die ich gut investiert hab,denke ich zumindest.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Februar 2013)

Ich spiele gegenwärtig:

Alien Shooter 2
Dont Starve
Prison Architect
Ni No Kuni


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Februar 2013)

Seit ich das erste Mal davon gehört habe, warte ich auf eine europäische bzw. englische oder deutsche Version ... jetzt ist sie endlich da! Ich bin kein Anime-Freak, aber die Studio Ghibli Filme fand ich schon immer toll. Ich werde daher jetzt mit *Ni No Kuni* beginnen.

*edit*

So, ich habe jetzt knapp 2 Stunden gespielt und bin erst einmal ziemlich begeistert. Der Grafikstil, die Spielwelt, die Geschichte und die Zwischensequenzen ... man fühlt sich einfach die ganze Zeit wie in einem toll gemachten Zeichentrickfilm und gleichzeitig in einem J-RPG aus SNES - PS2 Zeiten.

Einziger Kritikpunkt: Die Übersetzung. An sich ist die sehr gelungen, Wortspiele und Slang-Ausdrücke lassen sich halt nicht 1:1 übersetzen. Was mich allerdings wirklich stört, ist die komplette Umbenennung einiger Eigennamen, wie z. B. der ersten Stadt in der Spielwelt. Im Englischen (deutsche Sprachausgabe gibt es nicht) heißt die Stadt Ding-Dong-Dell, in der deutschen Version dagegen Katzbuckel. Da ich mich lieber auf die Filmsequenzen als auf die Untertitel konzentriere (die lenken mich meist eher ab als das sie helfen), habe ich so meine Probleme, wenn wieder nicht vertonte Dialoge auf Deutsch folgen und die Namen völlig anders sind. Ich denke gerade darüber nach, die Textsprache auch auf Englisch umzustellen. Das Einzige, was mich davon abhält, ist der sehr schnell sprechende Drippy (deutsch: Tröpfchen), der mich ab und zu doch mal auf die Untertitel schielen lässt, die dann leider auch entsprechend schnell wieder weg sind.


----------



## svd (3. Februar 2013)

Spiele ein wenig GT5 auf der PS3.

Bin etwas überfordert, weil dich das Spiel quasi ins kalte Wasser wirft und dich mit den zahlreichen Optionen alleine lässt. 

Grafisch sieht es nett aus, das Spielen mit den (schrecklichen PS3) Analogtriggern (Gas/Bremse über Stick R liegt mir gar nicht) geht auch gut. 
Bin überhaupt kein Spezialist auf dem Gebiet Rennspiele, gefühlt, bewegt sich GT5 insgesamt auf dem Niveau eines Racedrivers 2 oder 3.


----------



## Enisra (3. Februar 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Einziger Kritikpunkt: Die Übersetzung. An sich ist die sehr gelungen, Wortspiele und Slang-Ausdrücke lassen sich halt nicht 1:1 übersetzen. Was mich allerdings wirklich stört, ist die komplette Umbenennung einiger Eigennamen, wie z. B. der ersten Stadt in der Spielwelt. Im Englischen (deutsche Sprachausgabe gibt es nicht) heißt die Stadt Ding-Dong-Dell, in der deutschen Version dagegen Katzbuckel. Da ich mich lieber auf die Filmsequenzen als auf die Untertitel konzentriere (die lenken mich meist eher ab als das sie helfen), habe ich so meine Probleme, wenn wieder nicht vertonte Dialoge auf Deutsch folgen und die Namen völlig anders sind. Ich denke gerade darüber nach, die Textsprache auch auf Englisch umzustellen. Das Einzige, was mich davon abhält, ist der sehr schnell sprechende Drippy (deutsch: Tröpfchen), der mich ab und zu doch mal auf die Untertitel schielen lässt, die dann leider auch entsprechend schnell wieder weg sind.



Wobei es jetzt interesant wäre zu erfahren ob nur für die Amis die Übersetzung gemacht wurde und ob die deutschen Untertitel nicht wie so oft auf dem Japanischen Original basieren


----------



## LordCrash (5. Februar 2013)

- Skyrim (inkl. Addons)
- Hitman: Absolution
- PES 2013: PESEdit (BAL)


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2013)

Hab gerade die Kampagne von *DMC - Devil May Cry* durchgespielt. Als erstes ist mal positiv zu sagen, dass man sich bei der PC Version wirklich Mühe gegeben hat. Es ist z.B. möglich in den Grafikoptionen HD-Texturen einzustellen und die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Ich hab es gar komplett so durchgespielt. Allerdings wird die Steuerung in der zweiten Hälfte des Spieles schon komplexer und umfangreicher. Wer damit nicht klar kommt, der sollte eben als Alternative einen Gamepad dabei haben.
In den ersten Videos die ich gesehen habe, dachte ich: Hmm, das ist irgendwie blöd, auch vom Humor her. Als ich es aber gespielt habe, habe ich es ganz anders empfunden. Der Humor und Stil passt einfach zum Spiel und der "neue" Dante hat mich dann auch irgendwie nicht gestört. Man sollte sich davon jedenfalls nicht abhalten lassen, das Spiel zu zocken. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist für geübte Spieler jetzt nicht so hoch. Wer schon Erfahrung mit solchen Spielen hat, der sollte gleich mit dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad anfangen. Die richtig schweren Schwierigkeitsgrade muss man eh erst freischalten. So gibt es z.B. einen neuen, wenn man das Spiel das erste Mal durchgespielt hat. Die Spielzeit, da hab ich jetzt nicht so auf die Uhr geguckt, müsste aber so bestimmt 8-10 Stunden gewesen sein.
Alles in allem hab ich den Kauf nicht bereut und war sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Ich kann nur wiederholen, was im PCG Test stand, sinngemäß ungefähr so: "DMC zeigt, dass solche Spiele auch großartig auf dem PC funktionieren können." Das kann ich nur unterschreiben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2013)

Bin immernoch an "Hell Yeah" dran ("Tales of Monkey Island" habe ich erstmal zurückgelegt, wird danach durchgespielt).
Also für einen "einfachen" Jump'n Shoot-Titel hat es einen ausgesprochen ordentlichen Umfang. Bis jetzt 8 Stunden gespielt, und laut den Informationen im Netz bin ich vielleicht mal zur Hälfte durch.
Schon lange kein so verrückt-geniales Spiel-Konzept erlebt. Die eigentliche Spielmechanik ist an sich nichts besonderes, aber diese übertrieben visualisierten Fatalaties sind einfach urkomisch, und bei der Lösung mancher Aufgaben haben sich die Entwickler sich echt was einfallen lassen. Dazu eben die knappbunte, aber liebevolle Optik und ein schmissiger Soundtrack.

Da haben sich die 3 Euro beim Steam-Deal dicke gelohnt.


----------



## Dramatica (6. Februar 2013)

Ich spiele derzeit noch FarCry 3, Hitman 5 und ein wenig Binding of Isaac.

Obwohl ich nicht so der Ego-Shooter Fan bin und mir die Story und der Charakter den man spielt nicht gefällt, muss ich sagen, dass FarCry3 echt Laune macht. Diese Takedown-Mechanik, wenn man sie im Skill-Tree weiterentwickelt hat, ist sehr motivierend.

Hitman 5 ist eine gelungene Fortsetzung, wie ich finde, auch wenn mir ein paar Dinge aus den alten Teilen fehlen. Vielleicht kommt da aber auch noch einiges. Bin noch nicht durch alle Modi durch.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin immernoch an "Hell Yeah" dran ("Tales of Monkey Island" habe ich erstmal zurückgelegt, wird danach durchgespielt).
> Also für einen "einfachen" Jump'n Shoot-Titel hat es einen ausgesprochen ordentlichen Umfang. Bis jetzt 8 Stunden gespielt, und laut den Informationen im Netz bin ich vielleicht mal zur Hälfte durch.
> Schon lange kein so verrückt-geniales Spiel-Konzept erlebt. Die eigentliche Spielmechanik ist an sich nichts besonderes, aber diese übertrieben visualisierten Fatalaties sind einfach urkomisch, und bei der Lösung mancher Aufgaben haben sich die Entwickler sich echt was einfallen lassen. Dazu eben die knappbunte, aber liebevolle Optik und ein schmissiger Soundtrack.
> 
> Da haben sich die 3 Euro beim Steam-Deal dicke gelohnt.



Hab Hell Yeah! auch bei einem der letzten Sales für 3 oder 4 Euro gekauft und für den Preis lohnt es sich wirklich. 

Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich es nach einiger Zeit recht langweilig fand, die Fatalities wiederholen sich ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt regelmäßig, die vielen verschiedenen Waffen sind recht nutzlos, da sie sich vom Effekt her kaum unterscheiden und fordernd fand ich es auch irgendwie nicht. Weiß aber auch nicht mehr ob es verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade gab, könnte sein das das Problem damit behoben werden könnte 
Schade fand ich auch das man auf der Insel praktisch nichts machen kann. Das man alle besiegten Bossgegner dort einspeert und versklavt ist eine lustige Idee, aber machen konnte man da letztendlich fast nichts und Belohnungen gab es auch nicht wirklich viele. 
Ist aber alles in allem ein solides Jump ´n´ Run mit ein paar lustigen Einfällen.
Laut Steam hab ich für einen Durchgang genau 8 Stunden gebraucht


----------



## Enisra (6. Februar 2013)

ich hab jetzt so nebenher Recettear angefangen, neben Edna bricht aus, wovon ich mir die neue Special Edition geholt habe und werd da noch irgendwo Platz für Venetica frei schaffen, das schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Platte rumlungert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hab Hell Yeah! auch bei einem der letzten Sales für 3 oder 4 Euro gekauft und für den Preis lohnt es sich wirklich.
> 
> Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich es nach einiger Zeit recht langweilig fand, die Fatalities wiederholen sich ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt regelmäßig, die vielen verschiedenen Waffen sind recht nutzlos, da sie sich vom Effekt her kaum unterscheiden und fordernd fand ich es auch irgendwie nicht. Weiß aber auch nicht mehr ob es verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade gab, könnte sein das das Problem damit behoben werden könnte


 Stimmt schon dass sich einige Fatalities regelmäßig wiederholen, aber ich find es immer wieder höchst amüsant. Und zu den Waffen könnte ich auch nur das bestätigen was du bereits geschrieben hast, dennoch sehe ich es nicht unbedingt als spielerischen Beinbruch.
Aber einige Stellen fand ich schon recht kniffelig, u.a. die Missionsaufgaben oder manch nicht sofort ersichtliche Strategie, die bei speziellen Bossgegnern anzuwenden sind.


xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Schade fand ich auch das man auf der Insel praktisch nichts machen kann. Das man alle besiegten Bossgegner dort einspeert und versklavt ist eine lustige Idee, aber machen konnte man da letztendlich fast nichts und Belohnungen gab es auch nicht wirklich viele.
> Ist aber alles in allem ein solides Jump ´n´ Run mit ein paar lustigen Einfällen.
> Laut Steam hab ich für einen Durchgang genau 8 Stunden gebraucht


 Ich hab mir wohl etwas mehr Zeit gelassen, jeden Winkel jeder Welt genau zu durchforsten. Und an manchen Missionen (vom Zukunfts-Ich) habe ich auch etwas Zeit verloren, weil ich immer etwas länger brauchte um die verlangte Tastenkombi im Sprung oder so auszuführen. Gar nicht mal so leicht.

Aber im Großen und Ganzem kann man für 3 Euro absolut nicht meckern.


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir wohl etwas mehr Zeit gelassen, jeden Winkel jeder Welt genau zu durchforsten. Und an manchen Missionen (vom Zukunfts-Ich) habe ich auch etwas Zeit verloren, weil ich immer etwas länger brauchte um die verlangte Tastenkombi im Sprung oder so auszuführen. Gar nicht mal so leicht.
> 
> Aber im Großen und Ganzem kann man für 3 Euro absolut nicht meckern.



Die Missionen mit dem Zukunfts-Ich hab ich alle weggelassen 
Hab die am Anfang versucht aber hab selbst mit Controller irgendwie die Tastenkombis nicht hinbekommen. Wenn ich die alle gemacht hätte, hätte ich wahrscheinlich doppelt so lange gebraucht  Warn zum Glück optional


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2013)

Haben die Entwickler von "Hell Yeah" (Arkedo) noch andere Download-Titel herausgebracht ? Wenn ja wäre ich sehr daran interessiert...


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Haben die Entwickler von "Hell Yeah" (Arkedo) noch andere Download-Titel herausgebracht ? Wenn ja wäre ich sehr daran interessiert...


 
Sieht nicht so aus, zumindest nicht für PC. Laut Wiki gab es da nur noch 2 Nintendo DS Titel, ein Windows Phone Spiel und 3 Spiele für XBox Live und das PS Network.


----------



## shippy74 (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hab den Singelplayer in Future Soldier nun das erste mal durch, die Story ist jetzt nicht so der brüller aber das Spiel hat mir echt klasse gefallen, viele Kämpfe in Dörfer Städten und Gebäuden, das finde ich persönlich echt klasse. Werde jetzt aber mal versuchen die ganzen Herausforderungen in den Leveln zu meistern was teilweise nicht so einfach ist. Eins sei aber noch zu dem Spiel gesagt,der MP geht immer noch nicht richtig, heißt Verbindungs Abbrüche und ewige Wartezeiten in der Lobby. Aber wenn man dann mal ein Spiel gefunden hat macht das richtig viel Spaß, man hat auch als Anfänger nicht das Gefühl Kanonenfutter zu sein.
Zum MP Spielen hab ich heute mit MOH 2010 angefangen, ist auch nix besonderes aber es ist noch was los auf den -Servern und die kleinen Maps finde ich als "Infanterie" Liebhaber echt gelungen. Es gibt nur zu viele gute Spieler,wobei das Spiel ja nix für meine Unfähigkeit kann...lol

@/Ensira,Sauerlandboy
Spielt ihr auf Konsole und wo kauft ihr denn immer die Spiele? Ihr zählt da Titel auf ,von denen hab ich noch nie was gehört... Da muss ich jedes mal Googeln damit ich überhaupt weiß was ihr da Spielt


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @/Ensira,Sauerlandboy
> Spielt ihr auf Konsole und wo kauft ihr denn immer die Spiele? Ihr zählt da Titel auf ,von denen hab ich noch nie was gehört... Da muss ich jedes mal Googeln damit ich überhaupt weiß was ihr da Spielt


 
also in der Oben genannten Reihenfolge:
Steam
Amazon
PCGH 


Wobei Recettear nen Tipp vom lieben Viktor war, weil ich mal bock auf nen JRPG hatte, wo es bei PC ja doch ziemlich Dünn ausschaut und nja, Venetica war schon auf der Heft-DVD der PCGH mit drauf, aber auch jetzt wieder in der aktuellen PCGames
Und Edna bricht aus muss man schon kennen, weil´s halt ne spitzen Tragikkomödie ist und vorallem jetzt auch da für Harveys neue Augen nen Kommentar von Poki dabei ist, neben den anderen tollen Sachen wie Poster, Sticker, DVD und CD, nur leider ist das Deadalic Unboxingvideo eher schlecht, weil die Kamera nicht selbst scharf stellt und die Sachen zu nah, außerhalb des Fokuspunkts gehalten werden


----------



## RichardLancelot (7. Februar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @/Ensira,Sauerlandboy
> Spielt ihr auf Konsole und wo kauft ihr denn immer die Spiele? Ihr zählt da Titel auf ,von denen hab ich noch nie was gehört... Da muss ich jedes mal Googeln damit ich überhaupt weiß was ihr da Spielt


 Bei den meisten Titeln würde ich darauf tippen dass sie, wie ich, 'Steamsüchtlinge' sind --> "Och...so billig? Na dann!"


----------



## shippy74 (7. Februar 2013)

PCGH ????? 

Ok sind alles nicht die Geschäfte wo ich schaue,aber auch nicht die Kategorie Spiele die ich mir normal anschaue, aber ich bin in letzter Zeit ziemlich offen für neue Spiele. Ich glaub ich muß mal im Auge behalten was ihr so Spielt...
Wie gesagt ich bin mit aktuellen Spielen und was es da alles gibt nicht mehr im Bilde, bekomme vielleicht noch 5 aktuelle Shooter zusammen und dann ist auch schon schluß. Hab mich Jahrelang nicht mehr darum gekümmert was so alles auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2013)

och, wer braucht einen Laden wenn er ein Abo hat


----------



## shippy74 (7. Februar 2013)

Achso, du Spielst viele Spiele die es auf Heft DVD gibt, da schau ich ja noch weniger was die an Spielen auf DVD haben.... ich glaube ich muss mich mal wieder mehr informieren.


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2013)

naja nein, ich Spiel die Spiele die auf der DVD mit drauf sind, die dem Heft mit den interesanten Artikeln bei liegt, aber die könnten wie früher auch weg sein, ich würd die dennoch lesen, so wie früher halt wo´s keine Heft-VV gab
Und relativ spiel ich jetzt die Spiele weil der neue Rechner die zum Teil jetzt erster packt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @/Ensira,Sauerlandboy
> Spielt ihr auf Konsole und wo kauft ihr denn immer die Spiele? Ihr zählt da Titel auf ,von denen hab ich noch nie was gehört... Da muss ich jedes mal Googeln damit ich überhaupt weiß was ihr da Spielt


 Konsole ?! Willst du micht beleidigen ???  

In meinem Falle Steam-Titel. Generell spiele ich aktuell entweder Spiele aus Steam-Sales, die eine oder andere Vollversion aus ner PCG oder zuletzt aus 1-2 Ausgaben CBS. Den letzten echten Retail-Titel, den ich bei Amazon gekauft habe, war... *überleg*... war "Mass Effect 2" aus der "EA Value"-Reihe.


----------



## legion333 (11. Februar 2013)

Spiele jetzt immer wieder mal Minecraft... das Spiel an sich find ich nicht soo interessant, aber der Server auf dem ich spiele ist wirklich gut, nur ist der leider recht wenig besucht  Entschuldigung für diese unterschwellige Werbung hier   Aber falls wer mal vorbeischauen möchte, muss er sich melden


----------



## svd (11. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Konsole ?! Willst du micht beleidigen ???
> [...]


 
Ich bin enttäuscht. Gerade *du* musst doch wissen, dass Sternenflottenoffiziere nur an Konsolen sitzen!


----------



## shippy74 (11. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Konsole ?! Willst du micht beleidigen ???



Nee war nur ne Frage ich will dich nicht beleidigen, einige Titel hab ich halt beim Google für die Konsole gesehen..

Ich hänge zur Zeit noch im MP von MOH2010 rum, also ich wusste ja das ich lange nicht mehr gespielt hab aber so schlecht wie ich in dem Spiel im bin..Aua. Hier zählt nur noch der Olympische Gedanke: Dabei sein ist alles... naja macht aber trotz allem Spaß..


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Februar 2013)

Ich bin jetzt nach ca. 17 Stunden Spielzeit mit Dishonored durch.
Hat mir extrem viel Spass gemacht, echt eins der besten Spiele des letzten Jahres. 
Ich werd sogar vllt gleich nochmal anfangen, habs jetzt mit niedrigem Chaosfaktor durchgespielt und will vllt mal schauen wie sichs mit hohem so spielt. Außerdem bekommt man dann glaube ich ein leicht verändertes Ende, es lohnt sich also


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Februar 2013)

Gestern endlich mit Sleeping Dogs angefangen. Sieht auf dem PC echt super aus, HD-Texturen sei Dank. Story und Kampfsystem finde ich schon ganz gut, aber die Autosteuerung mit der Tastatur geht ja mal gar nicht. Ich habe selten solch unrealistisch einlenkende Seifenkisten gesehen ...


----------



## Rabowke (12. Februar 2013)

Warum soll man ein Beat'n'Up mit M+T spielen?  

Die Szenen, wo man wirklich mit einer Knarre rumrennt, sind relativ selten ... aber Sleeping Dogs war mein Überraschungshit im letzten Jahr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Ich bin enttäuscht. Gerade *du* musst doch wissen, dass Sternenflottenoffiziere nur an Konsolen sitzen!


 Im realen Leben würde ich auch viel lieber ein Sternenschiff der Constitution-Klasse durchs All lotsen. Inklusive Bedienfeld und Joystick.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum soll man ein Beat'n'Up mit M+T spielen?
> 
> Die Szenen, wo man wirklich mit einer Knarre rumrennt, sind relativ selten ... aber Sleeping Dogs war mein Überraschungshit im letzten Jahr.


 
Ich werde mal das Gamepad einstöpseln und gucken, wie es sich damit spielt. Aber die Kämpfe finde ich mit der Tastatur ja wunderbar zu bedienen - es geht wie gesagt nur um das Autofahren. Die Karren beschleunigen innerhalb einer Sekunde von 0 auf 100 und legen sich etwa so geschmeidig in die Kurve wie ein Pottwal auf Rädern.


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Im realen Leben würde ich auch viel lieber ein Sternenschiff der Constitution-Klasse durchs All lotsen. Inklusive Bedienfeld und Joystick.


Falls du das jemals in die Tat umsetzen solltest, sag bescheid. Ich hab mir vorgenommen eines dieser wichtigen Crewmitglieder zu werden die entweder durch den Hintergrund latschen oder bei Angriffen über Brüstungen stürzen  Von Angriffen bitte ich dich jedoch abzusehen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Falls du das jemals in die Tat umsetzen solltest, sag bescheid. Ich hab mir vorgenommen eines dieser wichtigen Crewmitglieder zu werden die entweder durch den Hintergrund latschen oder bei Angriffen über Brüstungen stürzen  Von Angriffen bitte ich dich jedoch abzusehen...


 Eine Bewerbung als Redshirt ?! Überleg es dir besser zweimal...


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. Februar 2013)

Nönö...von Außeneinsätzen war keine Rede  Nur durch's Bild laufen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Nönö...von Außeneinsätzen war keine Rede  Nur durch's Bild laufen...


 Dann bist du eingestellt.
Rang: Kaffemieze für Captain Kirk.


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Nönö...von Außeneinsätzen war keine Rede  Nur durch's Bild laufen...


 
Das Problem ist nur das kurz danach die Klingonen angreifen und du um zu zeigen wie fies gefährlich die sind, von einer EPS Leitung gegrillt wirst


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur das kurz danach die Klingonen angreifen und du um zu zeigen wie fies gefährlich die sind, von einer EPS Leitung gegrillt wirst


 Ich höre schon McCoy rufen:"Er ist tot, Jim."

^^


----------



## Enisra (13. Februar 2013)

auch wenn es jetzt unbedingt spielen nennen kann, aber ich hab mir mal die Demo zum Truck Simulator runtergeladen und muss sagen:
Es ist ganz interesant und man hat auch nen paar Wahrzeichen


----------



## shippy74 (13. Februar 2013)

Also ich finde den ETS auch nicht schlecht,hab den auch auf der platte und mache so ab und zu mal ne Tour oder zwei, ist ne schöne Abwechslung.
Ich hab mir heute Silent Hunter 3 gekauft und teste das gerade, bin ja kein WW2 Fan und von So Kriegssimulatoren auch nicht aber das Spiel ist wirklich gut, früher hätte ich sowas nie getestet.


----------



## RichardLancelot (13. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> auch wenn es jetzt unbedingt spielen nennen kann, aber ich hab mir mal die Demo zum Truck Simulator runtergeladen und muss sagen:
> Es ist ganz interesant und man hat auch nen paar Wahrzeichen


Um Gottes Willen...ist das nicht das Spiel wo man ewig im virtuellen LKW rumkurvt? Ich hab mich immer gefragt wer sowas spielt...danke für die Beantwortung


----------



## Enisra (13. Februar 2013)

also man sollte sich echt mal die Demo runterladen und man kann schon verstehen warum man das gut findet, denn es ist im Gegensatz zur anderen Simulatorscheiße eben halt gut, besonder Cool fand ich halt, das man auch nen Tunnelblick bekommt wenn man schon ne Weile auf Achse ist und man anfängt zu gähnen
Allerdings, die Lenkung ist schon ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig und auch irgendwie könnten echt die Gamepadeinbindung verbessern, ich mein man kauft sich so nen Teil wegen der Analogsticks

Aber Simulatoren sind halt eher zum Entspannen und auch dafür gedacht eher ruhiger zu sein, ich mein, wenn ich NfS Spiel, dann will ich das Rennen Gewinnen oder die Zeit packen oder den Raser mit meinem Polizei-Porsche über den haufen fahren der Gerechtigkeit zuführen 

Also ich weiß nicht, beim nächsten Steamsale könnt man schon schwach werden


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2013)

Redet ihr vom Eurotruck-Simulator? Der hat teilweise richtig gute Wertungen bekommen, kein Witz. Der scheint wirklich gut zu sein:  Euro Truck Simulator 2 Critic Reviews for PC - Metacritichttp://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/euro-truck-simulator-2


----------



## shippy74 (14. Februar 2013)

Ja von dem reden wir und egal was andere sagen als Sim Fan kann ich dir sagen das der echt gelungen ist, sicherlich nicht perfekt was die Steuerungseinstellung angeht aber das fummelt man sich einmal zurecht dann und dann sichert man sich die Controller datei in den Profilen und schon hat man die immer griffbereit.
Ansonsten gibts da nicht viel zu sagen, Firma kaufen,LKW kaufen, Ware von A nch B fahren. dazwischen die LKW tunen mit Frontbügel und Lampen usw. Angestellte Einstellen,noch mehr Firmen und LKW kaufen und dabei seinen Charaker hoch Leveln und immer bessere Fuhren bekommen,da man sich aussuchen kann in welche Richtung man zuerst Levelt , Ob ADR (Gefahrgut) oder halt Fernverkehr oder andere.
Ist schon komplex und sieht auch gut aus. Man muss sich halt darauf einlassen und und auch LKW mögen. Ist kein NFS und Action gibts da auch keine.
Aber das Setting und die Grafik passt echt gut.


----------



## RichardLancelot (14. Februar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibts da nicht viel zu sagen, Firma kaufen,LKW kaufen, Ware von A nch B fahren. dazwischen die LKW tunen mit Frontbügel und Lampen usw. Angestellte Einstellen,noch mehr Firmen und LKW kaufen und dabei seinen Charaker hoch Leveln und immer bessere Fuhren bekommen,da man sich aussuchen kann in welche Richtung man zuerst Levelt , Ob ADR (Gefahrgut) oder halt Fernverkehr oder andere.


Klingt wie der Ablauf von 'Wet: The sexy Empire' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur dass man fährt statt f****... (Hauptsache Verkehr)


----------



## agentom (14. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> also in der Reihenfolge:
> 
> Steam
> Amazon



dito, wobei dann oft amazon.co.uk

- Batman - Arkham City
- FarCry 3
- Sol Survivor
- Jamestown
- Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Februar 2013)

Ich zocke gerade *War Thunder*. Wusste gar nicht, dass Flugzeug-Actionspiele oder wie auch immer man sie nennt, so cool sein können (und als free-to-play-Spiel auch so gut aussehen). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem will ich mir die Tage *Hawken* mal genauer ansehen. 

Und auch *Ghost Recon Online*, was nach einem super Team-Game ausschaut. Besser als Future Soldier und das letzte, eher enttäuschende Socom, wobei ich ersteres nicht selbst gespielt habe. Was ich bislang von GRO gesehen habe, sieht vor allem dank der Team-Features im Interface sehr taktisch aus. Hab ich Bock drauf.


----------



## shippy74 (14. Februar 2013)

Ghost Recon Online kenne ich jetzt nicht aber der MP der Kaufversion macht schon mächtig Spaß,wenn er denn mal läuft. Gerade das Deckungssystem und das Zubehör das man hat helfen auch Anfänger gut durch den Anfang. Man kommt sich nicht immer wie Kanonenfutter vor.
Spielst du das Flug Game mit Maus und Tastatur oder braucht man da ein Gamepad ??

@RichardLancelot

Ja so ist das entweder man mag solche Spiele oder man findet sie lächerlich oder schlecht, viel Optionen gibts da nicht. Auf jedenfall ist er deutlich besser als der Durchschnitt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Februar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Spielst du das Flug Game mit Maus und Tastatur oder braucht man da ein Gamepad ??


 
Ich spiele es mit Maus und Tastatur. Funktioniert erstaunlich gut und ist eingängig. Da es auch einige Befehle gibt, ist eine Tastatur ganz praktisch. Ist schon fast eine Simulation, aber dennoch einsteigerfreundlich und unkompliziert. Man kann aber auch Controller oder Joystick verwenden. Zu Beginn wird man gefragt, welches Eingabegerät man benutzen möchte und bei M/T kann man dann noch auswählen, ob man die Steuerung "realistic" oder "shooter like" haben will. Weil ich noch nie ein Spiel dieser Art gespielt habe, habe ich erstmal die Shooter-Steuerung genommen und weiß noch nicht genau, was die Unterschiede sind, werde es aber bald mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Februar 2013)

Was den *Euro Truck Simulator 2* angeht: Der ist tatsächlich richtig gut und ich spiele ihn immer wieder mal für einen oder zwei Aufträge. Zusammen mit 900 Grad Lenkung und TrackIR fühlt sich das auch angenehm realistisch an, deutlich besser als diverse Vorgängerspiele. Sound und Grafik sind zwar nicht High End, aber durchaus sehens- bzw. hörenswert.

Ich finde das Spiel hat einfach ein enormes Entspannungspotential. Man holt sich nen Auftrag, macht sich auf den Weg über Landstraßen und Autobahnen oder durch (leider etwas zu klein geratene) Städte, genießt die Aussicht z. B. in den Alpen und hört dabei Musik ... dabei geht erstaunlich schnell eine Stunde vorbei.

Perfekt ist das Dingen natürlich nicht, ein paar Kritikpunkte:

- Teilweise seltsame Autobahnausfahrten, bei denen eine normale Fahrspur zur Abfahrspur wird und die Autobahn wird kurzzeitig 
  einspurig. Hab sowas in der Realität noch nie gesehen.
- Zu wenig Wendemöglichkeiten. Ärgerlich, wenn man mal falsch abgebogen ist. Nen großen LKW kann man halt nicht eben auf ner
  zweispurigen Landstraße drehen, erst recht nicht auf der Autobahn.
- Die KI: Vom Ansatz her wirklich gut. Wenn viel Verkehr ist und man will an einer Kreuzung abbiegen hält schonmal ein Autofahrer an
  und gibt einem per Lichthupe ein Zeichen, dass man fahren kann. Aber gleichzeitig ist die Vorfahrtregelung an einigen Stellen reichlich 
  verbuggt. Man muss also immer mit der Dummheit der anderen Autofahrer rechnen ... fast wie in der Realität eben 
- Force Feedback ist ein wenig verbuggt. Am besten fährt man, wenn man's ausschaltet. Leider muss man das bei jedem Spielstart und 
  nach jedem Speichervorgang erneut machen. Nervt zwar, ist aber keine Katastrophe.


----------



## Enisra (16. Februar 2013)

nja, das mit den Städten ist schon doof, aber man muss auch wieder dem Spiel zu gute halten, das es halt ein Simulationsspiel ist und man auch in Echt nicht wirklich viele Fernlaster in der Innenstadt sieht
Und bei so ner Großen Map geht´s auch nicht wirklich anderster, so wenn man den TS2013 ansieht, da ist sind die Strecken schon gut nachgebaut, aber auch nur ein Abschnitt und nicht das ganze Netz

Wobei, was ich auch ne Tolle Idee fand, man kann nicht nur easy eigene Lieder rein laden sondern auch Radiostreams die dann im Radio dudeln, ich hoffe nur das die Software dann nicht automatisch die Verkehrsmeldungen ausließt und nen Stau ins Spiel überträgt


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2013)

*Crysis 1* gerade durchgespielt. Erstaunlich, wie gut die Grafik selbst heute noch ist. Besser als in einigen aktuellen Spielen.. 
Warhead und Teil 2 kommen jetzt auch noch mal dran. Und irgendwann der 3.Teil.


----------



## shippy74 (17. Februar 2013)

@Enisra / Neawoulf

Das einzige was dem ETS2 wirklich fehlt ist ein MP,damit mein ich aber nicht das man zusammen auf einer Karte Fährt sondern zb ne Spedition hat und LKW wo man dann Online ne Ausschreibung machne kann und die Fahrer fahren dann mit dem von dir bereitgestellten LKW deine Aufträge. Das würde das Spiel noch interessanter machen udn wäre ein Ansporn noch mehr LKW zu kaufen.

@Shadow_Man
Ich fand Crysis 1 Super bis zu der doofen Misson in Mutterschiff oder was das sein soll, da verging mir die Lust, hab das Ding noch durchgespielt aber das war der Grund warum ich kein einziges mehr haben wollte. Daher ist mir Crysis 3 auch egal. Ich glaub ich bin zu alt zum Alien töten....


----------



## Enisra (17. Februar 2013)

ja, irgendwie auch blöde, so Spiele wie Speck Obst, Homefront, etc. bekommen einen und keiner will ihn, nicht mal die Entwickler und die Spiele wo es Sinn und vorallem Spaß machen würden wie ETS2 oder TS2013 haben komischerweise keinen
Bizarr


----------



## shippy74 (17. Februar 2013)

Ja das muss man nicht verstehen, ich denke da hätten sich viele gefreut zumal das bei den Truck Simulatoren schon jahrelang geht mit den Virtuellen Speditionen, da läuft das aber nur über das hoch und herunterladen vom Savegame,glaube ich zumindest. Hier hätte SCS echt was machen können und auch sollen,zumal sowas den Langzeit Spielspaß fördert. Aber es hat halt nicht sein sollen,mir gefällts trotzdem.


----------



## Enisra (17. Februar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ja das muss man nicht verstehen, ich denke da hätten sich viele gefreut zumal das bei den Truck Simulatoren schon jahrelang geht mit den Virtuellen Speditionen, da läuft das aber nur über das hoch und herunterladen vom Savegame,glaube ich zumindest. Hier hätte SCS echt was machen können und auch sollen,zumal sowas den Langzeit Spielspaß fördert. Aber es hat halt nicht sein sollen,mir gefällts trotzdem.



ja, aber das ist irgendwie nicht das selbe sondern nur so eine Art Briefspiel, das doch viel Lustiger wenn der LKW oder der Zug da auf der Gegenspur nicht so'n Script sondern dein Kumpel ist


----------



## shippy74 (17. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber das ist irgendwie nicht das selbe sondern nur so eine Art Briefspiel, das doch viel Lustiger wenn der LKW oder der Zug da auf der Gegenspur nicht so'n Script sondern dein Kumpel ist



Sicher da hast du recht, aber was will man machen. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was,das Spiel ist ja wie ein modul aufgebaut. Es kommt ja bald ein Ost Europa DLC für 10€ und dann sollen noch die Aktuellen LKW Modelle der Hersteller KOSTENLOS mit einem Patch den Weg ins Spiel finden. Hoffen wir das es so kommt.Dazu kommt noch die Riesen Community die auch fleissig am basteln sind und das game unterstütz das modden auch richtig gut. Wenn man sich ein wenig damit befasst kann man wirklich sehr viel machen. ich hab mir zb. Noch ein paar Motoren mehr eingetragen udn auch den Renault LKW mehr Farben im Shop gegeben und wie viel Spiele gibt es noch die man sich wirklich so umbasteln kann wie man es gerne Hätte??


----------



## Enisra (17. Februar 2013)

Elder Scrolls? 
Nja, so Traktoren, Laster, Züge und Flugzeuge haben schon ne fast Manische Community, wo jede Niete, Schraube und Naht bei einem Modell mit dem Original übereinstimmt


----------



## shippy74 (17. Februar 2013)

Ja das ist zum teil schon virtueller Modellbau und da gibts wirklich Gute Leute, aber ehrlich würden die Modelle im ETS nicht so gut aussehen würde es mit Sicherheit schneller seinen reiz verlieren. Das gehört nunmal dazu. Genau wie in einem guten Rennspiel,was ist ein Rennspiel Ohne EVO oder ohne Skyline? Das Spielt halt auch ne rolle oder ist ein verkauf Argument. 
Elder Scrolls kenn ich jetzt nur vom Hören Sagen ist jetzt nicht so meine Spiele Richtung, entweder Shooter oder Simulationen, wobei ich mich da gerade an Silent hunter 3 versuche. die erste anspruchsvollere Simulation die ich getestet hab. Obs real ist weiß ich nicht aber man muss sich echt anstrengen um die Missionen zu meistern.


----------



## golani79 (17. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, irgendwie auch blöde, so Spiele wie Speck Obst, Homefront, etc. bekommen einen und keiner will ihn, nicht mal die Entwickler und die Spiele wo es Sinn und vorallem Spaß machen würden wie ETS2 oder TS2013 haben komischerweise keinen
> Bizarr


 
Das Problem  hierbei sind aber glaube ich oftmals die Publisher die auf einen MP drängen - viele Entwickler selbst wollten zu bestimmten Titeln gar keinen MP entwicklen, weil sie von vornherein wussten, dass es mehr oder weniger verschwendete Ressourcen wären.


----------



## shippy74 (17. Februar 2013)

Wobei man hier annehmen könnte das die auf nen MP bestehen weil die Story so Ultra Kurz ist, ist halt blöd wenn man dem Kunden sagen muß. Äh ja wir hatten nur Ideen für 5 Stunden Spielzeit,danach wusste die Putzfrau nicht mehr weiter. Aber die 60€ wollen wir trotzdem. Da baut man dann noch nen MP ein und schon hat man wohl wieder ein gutes Gewissen. Jedenfalls kommt es mich mittlerweile so vor.  Ob der dann toll ist oder vom Kunden gewollt lassen wir mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Enisra (17. Februar 2013)

na, es gab da mal nen Artikel bei Penny Arcade Report darüber und viele Sesselpupser meinen halt, das so ein Checklisten-Feature was bringen würde, was dann halt eher dazu führt das Ressourcen nicht für die Kampagne zur verfügung stehen


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. Februar 2013)

Hab gestern Aliens: Colonial Marines zu Ende gespielt. Sagen wir so: Die fünf Stunden Spielzeit haben mir keine körperlichen Schmerzen bereitet. Im Gegenteil, teilweise war das sogar solide Shooter-Unterhaltung. Die größten Schwächen sind ganz klar die grenzdebile KI der unverwundbaren Nebencharaktere, die teils echt erschreckende Grafik und das abrupte Ende, das mich regelrecht aufgeregt hat, so dämlich endet diese (laue) Geschichte. Aber das Gepipse des Bewegungsmelders und einige der ruhigeren Szenen fand ich wie gesagt richtig gut - dadurch ist das Spiel meiner Meinung auch deutlich besser als die Shooter-Totgeburt Call of Juarez: The Cartel. Das hat lustigerweise einen höheren Metacritic-Wertungsschnitt als Aliens ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Februar 2013)

Gerade *Crysis Warhead* durchgespielt. War immer noch ziemlich gut, man merkte aber schon, dass es irgendwie linearer wurde und ein wenig mehr Geballere. Psycho ist aber ein cooler Typ. Jetzt gleich werd ich mich an Crysis 2 machen.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Februar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gerade *Crysis Warhead* durchgespielt. War immer noch ziemlich gut, man merkte aber schon, dass es irgendwie linearer wurde und ein wenig mehr Geballere. Psycho ist aber ein cooler Typ. Jetzt gleich werd ich mich an Crysis 2 machen.


 Aber nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn es nicht mit Crysis 1 und Warhead mithalten kann. Ist eben (leider) ein anderes Setting, eine andere Technik und irgendwie noch "seelenloser".....


----------



## LordCrash (19. Februar 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab gestern Aliens: Colonial Marines zu Ende gespielt. Sagen wir so: Die fünf Stunden Spielzeit haben mir keine körperlichen Schmerzen bereitet. Im Gegenteil, teilweise war das sogar solide Shooter-Unterhaltung. Die größten Schwächen sind ganz klar die grenzdebile KI der unverwundbaren Nebencharaktere, die teils echt erschreckende Grafik und das abrupte Ende, das mich regelrecht aufgeregt hat, so dämlich endet diese (laue) Geschichte. Aber das Gepipse des Bewegungsmelders und einige der ruhigeren Szenen fand ich wie gesagt richtig gut - dadurch ist das Spiel meiner Meinung auch deutlich besser als die Shooter-Totgeburt Call of Juarez: The Cartel. Das hat lustigerweise einen höheren Metacritic-Wertungsschnitt als Aliens ...



Ich oute mich mal als jemanden, der CoJ: The Cartel durchgespielt hat und es - kein Scheiß - besser fand als CoD Black Ops 1 + 2 und Modern Warfare 2 + 3, schon einzig und allein deshalb, weil es eine annehmbare Story hatte. Das Gameplay war zwar stark verbesserungswürdig, aber ich hatte trotzdem Spaß mit dem Spiel, während ich bei CoD schon nach wenigen Minuten komplett gelangweilt war von der hanebüchenen Story und dem immer gleichen Vorgehen....

Das neue Aliens Spiel hab ich noch nicht gezockt, werde ich auch nicht zum Vollpreis. Bei Shootern ist mir mein Geld meist zu schade (da SP only), daher warte ich, bis es für unter 15€ zu haben ist (was spätestens in ein paar Wochen der Fall sein wird.)


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal als jemanden, der CoJ: The Cartel durchgespielt hat und es - kein Scheiß - besser fand als CoD Black Ops 1 + 2 und Modern Warfare 2 + 3, schon einzig und allein deshalb, weil es eine annehmbare Story hatte. Das Gameplay war zwar stark verbesserungswürdig, aber ich hatte trotzdem Spaß mit dem Spiel, während ich bei CoD schon nach wenigen Minuten komplett gelangweilt war von der hanebüchenen Story und dem immer gleichen Vorgehen....
> 
> Das neue Aliens Spiel hab ich noch nicht gezockt, werde ich auch nicht zum Vollpreis. Bei Shootern ist mir mein Geld meist zu schade (da SP only), daher warte ich, bis es für unter 15€ zu haben ist (was spätestens in ein paar Wochen der Fall sein wird.)


 
Da sieht man mal wieder, wie Geschmäcker auseinander gehen. Für mich war die Story eine Beleidigung und die Charaktere absolut unausstehlich. Ganz schlimmer Schwachfug


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2013)

Meine persönliche Meinung zur Shooter-Thematik (hier zwischen LordCrash und dem Peter):

Crysis 1 - Der göttlichste aller Shooter, technisch wie spielerisch die Creme de la Creme, die das Genre zu bieten hat.
Crysis Warhead - Gute, aber merklic schwächere und zu kurze(s) Fortsetzung/Add-On. Das Missionsdesign war schlechter, und im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Zocker hat mir Psycho als Alter Ego nicht so zugesagt wie Nomad.
Crysis 2 - Durch die Big Apple-Location deutlich eingeengter, schlauchiger, aber dafür pompös inszeniert, ziemlich gute Gegner-KI und ein hammerstarker Soundtrack.
Crysis 3 - Wird gekauft, wenn der neue Rechner steht. Das steht fest. 

CoJ - Die ersten beiden Teile waren herrlich erfrischend, denn es gibt einfach zu wenig Wild West-Shooter. "The Cartel" habe ich nicht gespielt und werde es auch nicht, da ich die Abkehr vom Western-Setting unverzeihlich finde. Ich setze dafür große Hoffnungen in das nächste CoJ, das wieder ein waschechter Western sein wird.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2013)

... spiel Red Dead Redamption.

Immer noch das beste Western Spiel überhaupt! 



Spoiler



Oh, wait! Konsole only! 



Bei mir zu Hause schlummern gerade Devil May Cry PC sowie Impire (!) auf der Festplatte. Gerade letztes kann ich echt nur empfehlen. Das ist ein würdiger Dungeon Keeper Nachfolger mit guter 3D Grafik.

Allerdings artet das Spiel relativ schnell in Mikromanagement aus ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... spiel Red Dead Redamption.
> 
> Immer noch das beste Western Spiel überhaupt!


 Kann wohl sein, ist aber kein Ego-Shooter.


----------



## LordCrash (20. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung zur Shooter-Thematik (hier zwischen LordCrash und dem Peter):
> 
> Crysis 1 - Der göttlichste aller Shooter, technisch wie spielerisch die Creme de la Creme, die das Genre zu bieten hat.
> Crysis Warhead - Gute, aber merklic schwächere und zu kurze(s) Fortsetzung/Add-On. Das Missionsdesign war schlechter, und im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Zocker hat mir Psycho als Alter Ego nicht so zugesagt wie Nomad.
> ...



Naja, Half Life 1+2 nicht vergessen, die machen Crysis durchaus noch Konkurrenz imo. Aber ansonsten hast du meine Zustimmung. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... spiel Red Dead Redamption.
> 
> Immer noch das beste Western Spiel überhaupt!
> 
> ...


 
Und ich bin immer noch böse, dass Rockstar das Spiel nicht portiert hat....Eigentlich wäre doch auch immer noch Zeit dafür. Die sollten einfach irgendein anderes Studio damit beauftraten, wenn sie selbst keine Ressourcen dafür haben, wäre ja auch nicht das erste Mal... 


Auf meiner Platte warten noch Borderlands 2 samt DLCs, AC 3: The Infamy, Hitman: Absolution, Skyrim: Dragonborn; XCOM Enemy Unknown, Spec Ops: The Line, Metro 2033 und Portal 1+2 auf ihr endgültiges Durchzocken. Die meisten davon habe ich schon gezockt, allerdings eben noch keins davon beendet.... Und PES 2013 natürlich für zwischendurch, falls ich nur mal ein oder zwei schnelle Spiele zocken will.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und ich bin immer noch böse, dass Rockstar das Spiel nicht portiert hat....Eigentlich wäre doch auch immer noch Zeit dafür. Die sollten einfach irgendein anderes Studio damit beauftraten, wenn sie selbst keine Ressourcen dafür haben, wäre ja auch nicht das erste Mal...


 Rockstar kann oder will es wohl nicht anderen Studios wie Remedy oder Entwicklern wie Tim Schaefer nachmachen, die nach langer Wartezeit doch noch einen PC-Port nachliefern.

Aber ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich mir das Port-Chaos von GTA4 und L.A. Noire betrachte, kann man vielleicht sogar froh sein, dass sie nicht noch einen weiteren (potentiellen) Hit für PC verkorksen. Technisch gesehen, versteht sich.


----------



## LordCrash (20. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Rockstar kann oder will es wohl nicht anderen Studios wie Remedy oder Entwicklern wie Tim Schaefer nachmachen, die nach langer Wartezeit doch noch einen PC-Port nachliefern.
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich mir das Port-Chaos von GTA4 und L.A. Noire betrachte, kann man vielleicht sogar froh sein, dass sie nicht noch einen weiteren (potentiellen) Hit für PC verkorksen. Technisch gesehen, versteht sich.


Naja, technisch gesehen hatten die beiden ihre Schwächen, aber das wogen sie in Spielspaß locker wieder auf, wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...] GTA4 und L.A. Noire betrachte, kann man vielleicht sogar froh sein, dass sie nicht noch einen weiteren (potentiellen) Hit für PC verkorksen. Technisch gesehen, versteht sich.


 GTA 4 mag man ja drüber streiten, bei mir lief es technisch ohne Probleme, war nur nicht optimiert.

Aber LA Noire? Bitte? Das war ein absolut perfekt sauberer Port. Astreine Sprachausgabe und eine Mimik & Gestik, die heute noch nach Konkurrenz auf Augenhöhe sucht?!

LA Noire war mein Spiel des Jahres 2011 / (Anfang ) 2012!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte die PC-Version von L.A. Noir einen 30FPS-Cap, so wie Dark Souls, die teilweise nicht mal stabil waren und nicht angepasstes Vollbild, das je nach Auflösung und Bildschirm für schwarze Balken sorgte. Nicht gerade ein "perfekter" Port oder wurde das inzwischen (offiziell) gepatcht?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> GTA 4 mag man ja drüber streiten, bei mir lief es technisch ohne Probleme, war nur nicht optimiert.
> 
> Aber LA Noire? Bitte? Das war ein absolut perfekt sauberer Port. Astreine Sprachausgabe und eine Mimik & Gestik, die heute noch nach Konkurrenz auf Augenhöhe sucht?!
> 
> LA Noire war mein Spiel des Jahres 2011 / (Anfang ) 2012!


 Sagen wir es mal so:
Es war der erste PC-Titel seit nem gefühlten Jahrzehnt, der mir arge Schwierigkeiten bereitet hat. Und das schon bei der Installation.
Wenn ich mehr als nur ein wenig meiner kostenbaren Freizeit damit verplempern muss, ein Spiel überhaupt erst in einen spielbereiten Zustand zu bekommen (und da bin ich kein Einzelfall, in vielerlei Foren gabs genug Unmut über den desolaten PC-Port), dann kann von einem "perfekt sauberen Port" mit Sicherheit nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so:
> Es war der erste PC-Titel seit nem gefühlten Jahrzehnt, der mir arge Schwierigkeiten bereitet hat. Und das schon bei der Installation.
> Wenn ich mehr als nur ein wenig meiner kostenbaren Freizeit damit verplempern muss, ein Spiel überhaupt erst in einen spielbereiten Zustand zu bekommen (und da bin ich kein Einzelfall, in vielerlei Foren gabs genug Unmut über den desolaten PC-Port), dann kann von einem "perfekt sauberen Port" mit Sicherheit nicht die Rede sein.


Es lief bei mir auf Anhieb ... 

D.h. ich kann für mich durchaus von einem "perfekt sauberen Port" sprechen!

Was das 30fps Cap "Problem" betrifft: wie genau hast du das gemerkt? Es gab relativ zeitnah ein 60fps Mod für LA Noire, nur wirklich notwendig war es nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, denn hier hab ich gelesen, dass einige Spieler nun Probleme mit den Gesichtsanimationen hatten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte die PC-Version von L.A. Noir einen 30FPS-Cap, so wie Dark Souls, die teilweise nicht mal stabil waren und nicht angepasstes Vollbild, das je nach Auflösung und Bildschirm für schwarze Balken sorgte. Nicht gerade ein "perfekter" Port oder wurde das inzwischen (offiziell) gepatcht?


 Das mit dem der FPS-Bremse kann ich bestätigen, und die 30 Frames blieben nicht einmal stabil (obwohl meine Hardware dicke fürs Spiel ausreiche), die vorhandenen Patches haben da so gut wie nichts gebracht.

Zum Vollbild:
Das Spiel ist doch generell aufs 16:9-Format festgelegt, d.h. auf 4:3-Bildschirmen hast du immer sichtbare Balken. Oder wie war das von dir gemeint ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es lief bei mir auf Anhieb ...


 Der Volksmund sagt was von Ausnahmen und der bestätigten Regel... 


Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. ich kann für mich durchaus von einem "perfekt sauberen Port" sprechen!


Aber auch nur du. 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Was das 30fps Cap "Problem" betrifft: wie genau hast du das gemerkt? Es gab relativ zeitnah ein 60fps Mod für LA Noire, nur wirklich notwendig war es nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, denn hier hab ich gelesen, dass einige Spieler nun Probleme mit den Gesichtsanimationen hatten.


 Ich hatte weniger Probleme damit, dass die Maxi-Grenze von 30 FPS vorherrschte, ich wäre ja schon froh gewesen, wenn diese konstant, sprich stabil geblieben wäre. Mich hat es tierisch aufgeregt, dass es dennoch zu krassen Slowdowns kam, die nicht durch meine Hardware zu begründen sind.
Ich meine: Ich kann spiele wie Crysis 1 und 2 mit durchgehende locker 40 Frames (und aufwärts) zocken, aber so ne angestaubte Technik wie die von L.A. Noire stottert da vor sich her ? 
Die Mod habe ich erst gar nicht probiert, weil ich diesen kaputten Port nicht noch kaputter machen wollte... ^^


----------



## LordCrash (20. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Volksmund sagt was von Ausnahmen und der bestätigten Regel...


Also bei mir lief L.A. Noire auch problemlos und ruckelfrei....... 

GTA 4 machte am Anfang Probleme, das ist richtig. Aber trotzdem lief es bei mir recht flüssig.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also bei mir lief L.A. Noire auch problemlos und ruckelfrei.......
> 
> GTA 4 machte am Anfang Probleme, das ist richtig. Aber trotzdem lief es bei mir recht flüssig.....


 Wenn du das schreibst, glaub ich es dir ja.
Dennoch hat es einen schlechten Eindruck hinterlassen.
Früher, als Rockstar mit GTA (bis San Andreas) absolut saubere Arbeit geleistet hat und die PC-Portierung ordentlich umsetzen konnte, konnte ich als ehemaliger GTA-Fanatiker kaum glücklicher sein.
Aber in den letzten Jahren hat Rockstar qualitativ bzw. qualitätssicherungsmäßig stark nachgelassen. Und sowas nimmt mir einfach die Lust / Bereitschaft, mir neue Rockstar-Titel ins Haus zu holen.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hatte weniger Probleme damit, dass die Maxi-Grenze von 30 FPS vorherrschte, ich wäre ja schon froh gewesen, wenn diese konstant, sprich stabil geblieben wäre. Mich hat es tierisch aufgeregt, dass es dennoch zu krassen Slowdowns kam, die nicht durch meine Hardware zu begründen sind.
> [...]


 Wie kommst du eigentlich zur Begründung, dass das Problem nicht durch deine Hardware, zu denen ja auch Software ( = Treiber ) gehört, verursacht wurde? 

Solche Behauptungen finde ich immer mutig. Dabei ist es auch völlig irrelevant, ob 99% der anderen Spiele bei dir reibungslos funktionieren. Das einzige, was mir bei LA Noire aufgefallen ist, dass meine Grafikkarte mit maximal Leistung lief. D.h. ich hab den Kühler der GraKa deutlich hören können.

Ich hab eine nVidia Grafikkarte, was hast du für eine Grafikkarte? ATI? Vllt. lags daran? Selbst wenn nicht, vllt. hat gerade dein Typ Grafikkarte, GTX 460, ein Problem mit dem Spiel? 

Wie ich bereits meinte, ich konnte es mit meiner GTX 570 *ohne* ein Bug durchspielen. Kein Absturz, nichts.

Die Gründe bei Inkompatiblität beim PC sind mehr als vielfältig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie kommst du eigentlich zur Begründung, dass das Problem nicht durch deine Hardware, zu denen ja auch Software ( = Treiber ) gehört, verursacht wurde?
> 
> Solche Behauptungen finde ich immer mutig. Dabei ist es auch völlig irrelevant, ob 99% der anderen Spiele bei dir reibungslos funktionieren. Das einzige, was mir bei LA Noire aufgefallen ist, dass meine Grafikkarte mit maximal Leistung lief. D.h. ich hab den Kühler der GraKa deutlich hören können.
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach:
Mein OS ist sauber (und wird stets sauber gehalten), updatet sich automatisch, während ich immer nach aktuellen Hardware-Treibern Ausschau halte. Wobei ich nach mehr als jenen für Grafikkarte und ggf. Soundkarte nicht schauen muss, beim Rest wie Mainboard und Co. bewegt sich schon länger nichts in der Richtung.
Und ich mülle mein OS auch nicht mit Unmengen von Tools und Programmen zu. Ein Entpackungsprogramm, eine Brennersoftware, Adobe Flash / Reader und der VCL-Player, mehr brauch ich nicht zwingend.

Ich finde es eher sogar noch mutiger zu behaupten, es MÜSSE am System liegen, wenn in 100 Fällen ein Spiel nicht reibungslos läuft bzw. sich nichtmal vernünftig installieren (!!!) lässt (ohne Hilfe aus dem Netz hätte ich es wahrscheinlich gar nicht lauffähig bekommen, Hardware/Software hin oder her). Bei verbuggtem Spielen hilft auch das sauberste System ja nix, wenn der Fehler schon in Spiel steckt.

Zur Graka: Eine GTX 460. Inkompatiblität somit ausgeschlossen. Und Reserven hat die Karte mehr als genug für sowas wie L.A. Noire.


----------



## LordCrash (20. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn du das schreibst, glaub ich es dir ja.
> Dennoch hat es einen schlechten Eindruck hinterlassen.
> Früher, als Rockstar mit GTA (bis San Andreas) absolut saubere Arbeit geleistet hat und die PC-Portierung ordentlich umsetzen konnte, konnte ich als ehemaliger GTA-Fanatiker kaum glücklicher sein.
> Aber in den letzten Jahren hat Rockstar qualitativ bzw. qualitätssicherungsmäßig stark nachgelassen. Und sowas nimmt mir einfach die Lust / Bereitschaft, mir neue Rockstar-Titel ins Haus zu holen.


Du musst einfach ein paar Wochen/Monate warten, dann sind die meistens gut gepatcht. Wenn man heute GTA 4 zockt, funktioniert das inzwischen ja größtenteils auch tadellos auf dem PC. Ist eben wie bei Windows, immer erst den ersten SP abwarten..... 

Wobei ich dir zustimme bei der abnehmenden Qualität der Ports. Das ist wohl auch der Preis, wenn man die Arbeiten dazu "außer Haus" gibt. Vielleicht gibts auch deshalb keinen Port zu RDR, weil man bei Rockstar einfach nicht mit der Qualität der externen Firmen zufrieden ist. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gabs ja bei der Portierung von LA Noire auch Stress zwischen Rockstar und der Partnerfirma deswegen, oder?


----------



## golani79 (20. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... spiel Red Dead Redamption.
> 
> Immer noch das beste Western Spiel überhaupt!


 

Wenn man von guten Western Spielen redet, sollte man Outlaws nicht vergessen - zwar ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen, aber doch ziemlich gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du musst einfach ein paar Wochen/Monate warten, dann sind die meistens gut gepatcht. Wenn man heute GTA 4 zockt, funktioniert das inzwischen ja größtenteils auch tadellos auf dem PC. Ist eben wie bei Windows, immer erst den ersten SP abwarten.....
> 
> Wobei ich dir zustimme bei der abnehmenden Qualität der Ports. Das ist wohl auch der Preis, wenn man die Arbeiten dazu "außer Haus" gibt. Vielleicht gibts auch deshalb keinen Port zu RDR, weil man bei Rockstar einfach nicht mit der Qualität der externen Firmen zufrieden ist. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gabs ja bei der Portierung von LA Noire auch Stress zwischen Rockstar und der Partnerfirma deswegen, oder?


 Das Patch-Theater rund um GTA4 hatte sich aber auch lange hingezogen.

Dennoch: Wenn bisher nur Probleme bei GTA4 und L.A.Noire zu verzeichnen sind... Beides auch noch Rockstar-Produkte sind... Dann kann man wohl kaum von Zufall sprechen, oder ?


----------



## Tabascco (20. Februar 2013)

Gerade spiele ich DayZ+ .... für alle die nicht wissen was das ist. Bei DayZ handelt es sich um eine Mod von Arma2 ---> Amra2 ist eine Militärsimulation und richtig gut gemacht. Freue mich aber schon auf die DayZ Standalone und Arma3


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn man von guten Western Spielen redet, sollte man Outlaws nicht vergessen - zwar ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen, aber doch ziemlich gut.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Wäre das Spiel nicht so steinalt, hätte ich es mir bestimmt angetan.


----------



## LordCrash (20. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Patch-Theater rund um GTA4 hatte sich aber auch lange hingezogen.
> 
> Dennoch: Wenn bisher nur Probleme bei GTA4 und L.A.Noire zu verzeichnen sind... Beides auch noch Rockstar-Produkte sind... Dann kann man wohl kaum von Zufall sprechen, oder ?


 Du kamst doch vorhin mit Ausnahmen und der Regel oder? 

Ne, Spaß beiseite, es ist ja bekannt, dass viele Leute Probleme mit den neueren Rockstar-Spielen auf dem PC hatten. Deshalb befürchte ich ja auch nach wie vor, dass GTA 5 entweder gar nicht geportet wird oder erst mit monatelanger Verspätung.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ne, Spaß beiseite, es ist ja bekannt, dass viele Leute Probleme mit den neueren Rockstar-Spielen auf dem PC hatten. Deshalb befürchte ich ja auch nach wie vor, dass GTA 5 entweder gar nicht geportet wird oder *erst mit monatelanger Verspätung*.....


 ... und dann wieder nur halbherzig, hast du vergessen zu schreiben.


----------



## legion333 (22. Februar 2013)

Da ich ja gerade richtig im Star Citizen-Fieber bin, und gestern mein Logitech Attack 3 kam (für 6,66€ auf ebay gekriegt  ) hab ich mir mal bei gog.com Wing Commander gekauft und.... bin überfordert  Wo kann ich denn herausfinden, wie die Tasten belegt sind?  Schön dass der gute Herr Roberts so ein schönes Handbuch mit den ganzen Schiffsdaten etc gemacht hat, aber von Tastatur-/Joystickbelegung keine Spur 

Und Post Nr 666


----------



## golani79 (22. Februar 2013)

Vlt. hilft dir das hier weiter:

Müsste im ersten Abschnitt PC / Amiga sein - das wär für Wing Commander 1 und sollten eigentlich die Standardcontrols sein:
Wing Commander CIC


----------



## legion333 (22. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank, klappt genau so, spiel jetzt erst mal, sieht nämlich echt klasse aus


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Februar 2013)

Hab in den letzten Wochen mal nochmal eine Imperial Campaign bei Medieval II abgeschlossen. Macht immer wieder Spass 

Außerdem hab ich heute mal das neue Devil May Cry angefangen und bin im Moment richtig begeistert. Schicke Grafik, tolles Leveldesign, gelungenes Kampfsystem und ein Soundtrack der voll meinen Geschmack trifft. Die Story und der neue Dante gefallen mir auch wesentlich besser als erwartet. 
Und die Musik...ich liebe sie. Wenn man kurz vor einem Kampf steht, Dante seine Waffe zieht und im Hintergrund die Musik von Combichrist losschmettert...genial, da kommt einfach sau geile Stimmung auf 
Ach ja und der PC-Port ist auch noch spitze, sogar Maus und Tastatur funktionieren ziemlich gut. 
Spiele aber im Moment trotzdem mit Gamepad, einfach weil ich mich da gemütlicher zurücklehnen kann


----------



## Enisra (27. Februar 2013)

ich spiel im Moment, oh wieso bloß , Two Worlds 2 und das auch mit Controller, was aber im Gegensatz zu Fable eher daran liegt, das ich keine Lust hab den jedesmal abzumelden oder auszustöpseln


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2013)

DmC schlummert immer noch auf meiner Festplatte, gestern Nacht dann noch Brütal Legend erworben.

Genauso rockig wie auf der 360 & einige Szenen haben mir wieder ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert. Ich sag nur Lemmi von Motorhead oder Ozzy als Hüter der Geheimnisse!  

Jack Black ist eh grandios und der Sound(track) im Spiel der Hammer.

Was aber nicht so Hammer ist, ist der PC Port. Grafisch nicht hässlich, aber ich hab massive FPS Drops. Von 60fps auf seeeehr ruckelig in einigen Szenen, egal ob ich Kantenglättung deaktiviere, FXAA oder SSAA4x benutze. 

Leider waren die nVidia Server gestern überlastet, wollte mir den akt. Treiber laden in der Hoffnung, dass sich das bessert.


----------



## shippy74 (2. März 2013)

Ich hab mich nun nach langen Hin und Her aus lauter Frust über den nicht Funktionierenden MP in Future Soldier auf ein Free2Play Game eingelassen.
Hab mich bei GRFS F2P angemeldet da ich wenigstens dank der Original Vollversion noch ein paar Gegenstände umsonst dazu bekommen hab.
Tja was soll ich sagen, das erste F2P Spiel das ich mehr als 10 Stunden gespielt habe OHNE das Gefühl zu haben ich müsste was Zahlen um mithalten zu können. Kaufen werde ich da auch nichts, das liegt auch am Frust über das Hauptspiel, und da ich eh keiner bin der Wert auf ne Statistik legt muss ich echt zugeben das mir das Spiel richtig gut gefällt.  Wie das jetzt mit den Waffen kaufen aussieht usw,weiß ich natürlich noch nicht aber die Anfangswaffen sind mehr als ausreichend,wenn auch ziemlich ungenau....
Ich glaube ich muss meine Ansicht und die Verallgemeinerte Kritik über diese Spiele nochmal überdenken.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. März 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss meine Ansicht und die Verallgemeinerte Kritik über diese Spiele nochmal überdenken.


 
Aye...

Ich spiel grad... nix.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. März 2013)

So, habe jetzt sowohl Dead Space 3 als auch Crysis 3 durch und kann einige der Kritiker gut verstehen. DS3 hat mir auch zu wenig Horror geboten, zudem war es viel zu einfach, weil einen das Spiel mit Medi-Packs zuschmeißt. Bei der Story haben die Entwickler leider versucht, aus einer ursprünglichen Gruselgeschichte mit persönlichem Touch (Isaac und seine Freundin) eine deutlich breitere Science-Fiction-Geschichte zu machen, die ein bisschen an Mass Effect erinnert. Dazu nehme man noch das teilweise extrem gestreckte Leveldesign und schon hat man den für mich persönlich schlechtesten Teil der Reihe. Gleichwohl ist es immer noch ein gutes Actionspiel, aber die Gegnermassen, der nunmehr gänzlich fehlende psychologische Horror und die Story (inklusive dämlichen Nebencharakteren) haben mich schon sehr genervt.

Während die Geschichte in DS3 noch halbwegs nachvollziehbar ist, drehen die Story-Autoren bei Crysis 3 komplett am Rad. Eigentlich besteht die Handlung nur aus zwei Leuten (Prophet und Psycho), die abwechselnd "The Alpha-Ceph!" und "Claire!" ins Mikrofon schreine. Der Rest ist unglaublich dämliches Sci-Fi-Wischiwaschi. Crytek hat ja einen professionellen Drehbuchautor für das Spiel angeheuert - die sollten ihr Geld zurückfordern, denn was hier abgeliefert wird, ist echt total gaga. An der kurzen Spielzeit habe ich mich eigentlich nicht gestört, das größere Problem ist das misslungene Pacing des Spiels. Das Spiel startet von Minute eins bei Action und Story komplett durch und nimmt den Fuß danach nicht mehr vom Gaspedal. Irgendwie habe ich mich gefühlt, als würde ich schnell durchs Spiel geschleust, ohne je mal so richtig Zeit und Muße zu haben, um das Spiel zu genießen. Naja. Immerhin ist die Grafik gut


----------



## shippy74 (2. März 2013)

@PeterBathge

Also wieder 2 Shooter wo es reicht zu warten bis sie für nen 10er zu bekommen sind, hab auch nichts anderes erwartet.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. März 2013)

The Secret of Monkey Island Original angefangen ... und durchgespielt.  Immer wieder erstaunlich,  wie kurz manche Klassiker sind. Da man damals aber ohne Vorwissen und Lösungshilde gespielt hat, hat es teilweise trotzdem Wochen gedauert, bis man durch war. Einige der Rätsel (Kompass + Schlüssel) waren dann doch entweder hart oder gar unfair (Der Kompass lässt sich nur in dem einen Raum mit der Umgebung benutzen). Damals hat man Spiele halt noch duchgezockt, ohne alle paar Meter ans Patschehaendchen genommen zu werden.


----------



## svd (2. März 2013)

"Tomb Raider feat. Lara Croft". 

Die Steuerung ist furchtbar. Hängen bleiben an Kanten, Dreherei im Kreis bis endlich etwas aufgehoben wird, Autolock, Dauerfeuer und Hüpfen im Dreieck bis Gegner tot sind, dazu die schlimme Kameraführung.
Die Grafik ist furchtbar. Grob, niedrigst aufgelöst, unscharf, Clippingfehler wohin du auch blickst, die Herausforderung beim Erforschen scheint darin zu liegen, herauszufinden, welcher Pixelbrei nun begeh- und erklimmbar ist...

Gott, ich liebe das Spiel. 

Ich vermisse die alte Lara Croft, die vor allem in den ersten drei Teilen eigentlich nur das Aushängeschild mit Brüsten war, also nicht mehr Bedeutung als eine x-beliebige Schaufensterpuppe gehabt hat, gar nicht mal so sehr.
Das Leveldesign war aber echt klasse. So gut mir die Crystal Dynamics Reihe auch gefallen hat, ich habe mich in keinem der neueren TR Spiele je verlaufen. Alleine im "Lost Valley" bin ich über eine halbe Stunde unterwegs gewesen, weil ich das dritte Zahnrad ums Verrecken nicht mehr finden konnte. Und das war erst Abschnitt 3 von 15...

Hach, noch dreimal schlafen... (oder zweimal schlafen und bis Mitternacht aufbleiben).


----------



## golani79 (2. März 2013)

Ich spiel momentan Halo Reach im local Coop und Zelda - Links Awakening


----------



## shippy74 (2. März 2013)

Ich konnte Tomb Raider nie etwas abgewinnen, ein Bekannter von mir hat alle teile rauf und runter gespielt, aber für mich war das nix. Ich kann nämlich in Spielen nicht Springen, hört sich doof an ist aber so. bekomme das nie richtig auf die reihe. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt aber die wollte nie da hin Springen wo ich wollte. Schade , das Prinzip hat mir nämlich gut gefallen...


----------



## legion333 (2. März 2013)

Eigentlich hätte ich ja auch mal wieder wahnsinnig Lust auf Dark Souls, aber nachdem ich die letzten Monate dank 7970 so schön mit 60FPS verwöhnt bin, geht mir das mit den 30 so auf den Geist, dass ich gar nicht vernünftig spielen kann. Laut dsfix soll ja der Unlock zu Fehlern im Spiel oder zu Ban durch gfwl führen können, da bin ich doch verunsichert, ob das so eine gute Idee ist 
Da lade ich doch gerade mal War of the Roses runter, das kann ich ja heut und morgen gratis testen 

Und Mark of the Ninja ist auch im Angebot, also beide für je 4,99, gut dass ich nur noch 4 Euro Guthaben auf dem Konto habe und im Falle des Gefallens zum Kauf 10 Euro aufladen müsste und dann wieder so ein bisschen Rest habe mit dem man nichts anfangen kann


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte ich ja auch mal wieder wahnsinnig Lust auf Dark Souls, aber nachdem ich die letzten Monate dank 7970 so schön mit 60FPS verwöhnt bin, geht mir das mit den 30 so auf den Geist, dass ich gar nicht vernünftig spielen kann. Laut dsfix soll ja der Unlock zu Fehlern im Spiel oder zu Ban durch gfwl führen können, da bin ich doch verunsichert, ob das so eine gute Idee ist



Seit wann das denn? Ich nutze den Dsfix samt Unlocker schon seit dem 1.Tag und hatte nie Probleme mit Gfwl.
Wurde da denn schon mal jemand gebannt?


----------



## legion333 (2. März 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Seit wann das denn? Ich nutze den Dsfix samt Unlocker schon seit dem 1.Tag und hatte nie Probleme mit Gfwl.
> Wurde da denn schon mal jemand gebannt?


 
Weiss nicht, das steht so in der ini und hat mich immer abgeschreckt


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, das steht so in der ini und hat mich immer abgeschreckt


 
Ich vermute, dass das einfach nur eine Absicherung ist, damit, falls wirklich mal was passieren kann, dem Modder niemand an den Kragen kann. Das wirklich etwas passiert, denke ich aber nicht.


----------



## legion333 (2. März 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass das einfach nur eine Absicherung ist, damit, falls wirklich mal was passieren kann, dem Modder niemand an den Kragen kann. Das wirklich etwas passiert, denke ich aber nicht.


 
Nagut, dann werd ichs wohl mal versuchen  WotR hat sich bisher für mich als Reinfall herausgestellt, bin bisher von jedem Server nach 5 Sekunden wegen Verbindungsabbruch geflogen


----------



## golani79 (2. März 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Nagut, dann werd ichs wohl mal versuchen  WotR hat sich bisher für mich als Reinfall herausgestellt, bin bisher von jedem Server nach 5 Sekunden wegen Verbindungsabbruch geflogen


 
Auf den Servern gabs in letzter Zeit zwar immer wieder mal ein paar kleinere Probleme, aber so krass war es nicht.


----------



## legion333 (2. März 2013)

Liegt auch wohl eher an meiner Verbindung  Naja, morgen ein neuer Versuch.


----------



## LordCrash (2. März 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt sowohl Dead Space 3 als auch Crysis 3 durch und kann einige der Kritiker gut verstehen. DS3 hat mir auch zu wenig Horror geboten, zudem war es viel zu einfach, weil einen das Spiel mit Medi-Packs zuschmeißt. Bei der Story haben die Entwickler leider versucht, aus einer ursprünglichen Gruselgeschichte mit persönlichem Touch (Isaac und seine Freundin) eine deutlich breitere Science-Fiction-Geschichte zu machen, die ein bisschen an Mass Effect erinnert. Dazu nehme man noch das teilweise extrem gestreckte Leveldesign und schon hat man den für mich persönlich schlechtesten Teil der Reihe. Gleichwohl ist es immer noch ein gutes Actionspiel, aber die Gegnermassen, der nunmehr gänzlich fehlende psychologische Horror und die Story (inklusive dämlichen Nebencharakteren) haben mich schon sehr genervt.
> 
> Während die Geschichte in DS3 noch halbwegs nachvollziehbar ist, drehen die Story-Autoren bei Crysis 3 komplett am Rad. Eigentlich besteht die Handlung nur aus zwei Leuten (Prophet und Psycho), die abwechselnd "The Alpha-Ceph!" und "Claire!" ins Mikrofon schreine. Der Rest ist unglaublich dämliches Sci-Fi-Wischiwaschi. Crytek hat ja einen professionellen Drehbuchautor für das Spiel angeheuert - die sollten ihr Geld zurückfordern, denn was hier abgeliefert wird, ist echt total gaga. An der kurzen Spielzeit habe ich mich eigentlich nicht gestört, das größere Problem ist das misslungene Pacing des Spiels. Das Spiel startet von Minute eins bei Action und Story komplett durch und nimmt den Fuß danach nicht mehr vom Gaspedal. Irgendwie habe ich mich gefühlt, als würde ich schnell durchs Spiel geschleust, ohne je mal so richtig Zeit und Muße zu haben, um das Spiel zu genießen. Naja. Immerhin ist die Grafik gut


 
Hach, könntest du nicht alle Spiele in Zukunft bei der PCG testen, Peter? Es ist schon beinahe unheimlich, aber in 95% aller Fälle sind wir völlig einer Meinung, was Spiele anbelangt, nicht nur jetzt bei Crysis 3 und DS 3.


----------



## LordCrash (3. März 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Nagut, dann werd ichs wohl mal versuchen  WotR hat sich bisher für mich als Reinfall herausgestellt, bin bisher von jedem Server nach 5 Sekunden wegen Verbindungsabbruch geflogen



Dark Souls ohne dsfix ist ja noch grausamer als das Spiel an sich..... 

No way without...


----------



## legion333 (3. März 2013)

Hat jetzt mittlerweile doch mal geklappt. Aber was ich echt schon nicht besonders gut fand, man fliegt einfach raus, ohne dass das Spiel einem sagt, was los ist, kein "connection lost" oder so. Jedenfalls konnte ich dann doch mal eine halbe Stunde spielen, und muss sagen, mir gefällt Chivalry doch besser. Fangen wir mal an. Das erste, was mir aufgefallen ist, man kann zwar eine realistische Sicht durch den Visor des Helmes zuschalten, aber keine First-Person-Ansicht, das hätte eigentlich mit rein gemusst. Das Kampfsystem sagt mir auch nicht zu, immer die Maus in eine Richtung schieben und loslassen, da muss ich immer nur denken "Moment, das ist doch Mount&Blade". Ist ja auch vom selben Entwickler, und man merkt es. Dieses Kampfsystem hat mir auch schon bei M&B nicht sonderlich gut gefallen, da hab ich doch das Gefühl, bei Chivalry deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten zu haben, Abtrennung von Körperteilen scheint es auch nicht zu geben  Fand ich bei C. immer sehr stimmig und nett anzusehen  Die Grafik gefällt mir bei C. auch besser, vor allem die Animationen sehen doch um einiges runder aus. Werde mir folglich WotR auch nicht kaufen, gut, dass ich es testen konnte. Wenn mich jemand vom Gegenteil überzeugen möchte, dann hat er noch das Wochenende Zeit, ich lasse gern mit mir reden


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. März 2013)

Hab gestern mal die Open Beta/ Demo von Trackmania 2 Stadium angespielt.
Bin ehrlich gesagt etwas enttäuscht im Moment sieht es genauso aus wie TMNF, mit minimalen Verbesserungen.
Die größten Änderungen betreffen wohl den Editor,mit dem ich mich aber noch nicht beschäftigt habe. Ansonsten ist praktisch alles gleich geblieben. Da hätte mehr von Nadeo kommen können, sie bieten hier nach aktuellen Eindruck eine leicht geupdatete Version vom gratis TMNF an, nur das sie ~10 Ero dafür verlangen. TMNF wird dann natürlich spätestens bei Release abgeschaltet.

Dann hab ich noch die Open Beta von Shootmania Storm angespielt, ebenfalls von Nadeo, ebenfalls auf Steam erhältlich.
Und ich muss sagen, hier war ich positiv überrascht. Das Gameplay macht Spass und die einzelnen Spielmodi bringen ein paar nette Ideen mit sich. Das jeder genau die gleiche Waffe hat ist auch eine nette Idee, so kommt es wirklich nur auf Skill an, niemand hat unnötige Vorteile. Gleichzeitig glaube ich aber auch wird darunter die Langzeitmotivation etwas leiden, zumindest bei mir. Ich konnte die Waffe gestern schon nach 2 Stunden Spielzeit nicht mehr sehen 

Sind aber beides Spiele, die auf meine Wunschliste kommen und gegebenenfalls bei einem Steam Deal geholt werden


----------



## legion333 (3. März 2013)

Oh man, schätze mal, ich sollte mir wirklich mal ein x360 Pad anschaffen, auch wenn nur für Dark Souls, weil dieser Bug (Feature?) beim Anvisieren nervt ja echt tierisch


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2013)

Gerade *Crysis 2 *durchgespielt. Es war immer noch ein gutes Spiel, aber völlig anders als die Vorgänger. Daran musste man sich erstmal gewöhnen. Um einiges linearer und inszenierter, dafür ging etwas die Freiheit flöten, sehr schade.


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hach, könntest du nicht alle Spiele in Zukunft bei der PCG testen, Peter? Es ist schon beinahe unheimlich, aber in 95% aller Fälle sind wir völlig einer Meinung, was Spiele anbelangt, nicht nur jetzt bei Crysis 3 und DS 3.



Dafür gehöre ich zu den 5% der Weltbevölkerung, die etwa Borderlands zum Einschlafen findet. Jeder hat eben eine andere Meinung


----------



## Rabowke (4. März 2013)

.... im Vorspann kommt relativ variabel folgender Spruch:

"Dooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuble Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnneee!"



Der RTS Part von Brütal Legend ist genauso nervig wie auf der 360, auch die technischen Schwierigkeiten der PC Version, die innerhalb von drei Tagen 3x gepatcht wurde, ist mir nicht ganz verständlich, lief doch die 360 Version einfach bombe!

Trotzdem macht es mir Spass & ich hoffe, dass ich diesmal sogar das Ende sehen werde, denn bei der 360 Version hab ich wg. dem RTS Part irgendwann entnervt aufgehört.

Aber der Soundtrack + Design der Charaktere, Welt + Witz ( allein der Vorspann! ) ist göttlich und war mir die 20 EUR wert! 

Allerdings verwundert es mich doch ein wenig, dass man bzgl. BL hier nicht viel liest ... haben PC'ler kein Interesse an diesem Titel?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. März 2013)

Aktuell muss ich mich noch mit dem "mächtigen Piraten" in "Tales of Monkey Island" rumschlagen.
Kapitel 3 gestern abend beendet, müssen also noch die letzten Beiden ran.

Danach habe ich die Qual der Wahl:

- Alan Wake: American Nightmare ?
- The Walking Dead ?
- Trine ?
- Rayman Origins ?

Und wegen "Crysis 3"  bekomme ich glatt wieder Lust, mit dem Erstling anzufangen...

Damned ! Zuviel Auswahl !


----------



## LordCrash (5. März 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Dafür gehöre ich zu den 5% der Weltbevölkerung, die etwa Borderlands zum Einschlafen findet. Jeder hat eben eine andere Meinung


 Ich glaube für Borderlands ist es eben extrem wichtig, ob man den den Humor von Gearbox lustig oder nur albern findet. 

Oder warum fandest du Borderlands (1+2?) so langweilig?


Ich zocke übrigens gerade Deus Ex: Human Revolution zum ersten Mal. Habe das schon ewig auf der Platte nach dem letzten Steam-Summer-Sale, aber jetzt habe ich mich endlich mal aufgerafft, damit zu beginnen. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich bisher echt sehr positiv angetan bin. Seit Alpha Protocol mit Abstand das beste Spiel in Bezug auf eine "moderne" Storyline, genau meine Kragenweite. 

Könnte mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen, ob der DLC The Missing Link ins Spiel integriert wurde oder ob man den "extern" nach dem Hauptspiel spielen muss/sollte? Ich frage nur deshalb, weil ich in Steam zwei getrennte Reiter dafür habe...


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube für Borderlands ist es eben extrem wichtig, ob man den den Humor von Gearbox lustig oder nur albern findet.
> 
> Oder warum fandest du Borderlands (1+2?) so langweilig?



Drei Gründe:
1. Claptrap
2. Quest-"Vielfalt" (immer das Gleiche) 
3. Waffen-Handling (hat mir aus schwer zu beschreibenden Gründen überhaupt nicht zugesagt)



> Könnte mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen, ob der DLC The Missing Link ins Spiel integriert wurde oder ob man den "extern" nach dem Hauptspiel spielen muss/sollte? Ich frage nur deshalb, weil ich in Steam zwei getrennte Reiter dafür habe...


 
Der ist - unverständlicherweise - nicht ins Hauptspiel integriert. Du kannst auch keine Ausrüstung oder Skillpunkte in den DLC übernehmen, das läuft im Rahmen der Zusatzgeschichte alles separat ab.


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Drei Gründe:
> 1. Claptrap
> 2. Quest-"Vielfalt" (immer das Gleiche)
> 3. Waffen-Handling (hat mir aus schwer zu beschreibenden Gründen überhaupt nicht zugesagt)


Bei Punkt 3 muss ich dir absolut Recht geben, das hat mir den Spielspass beim zweiten Teil total vermiest.

Aber die Quests bzw. das Design drumherum ( Charaktere ) ist schon ziemlich gut, das es runtergebrochen immer auf ein paar Handlungen reduziert werden kann, mag stimmen ... aber bei welchem Spiel hat man zig unterschiedliche Designs von Quests? 

Claptrap fand ich in Ordnung, weder sonderlich gut, noch sonderlich nervend.


----------



## Enisra (5. März 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Der ist - unverständlicherweise - nicht ins Hauptspiel integriert. Du kannst auch keine Ausrüstung oder Skillpunkte in den DLC übernehmen, das läuft im Rahmen der Zusatzgeschichte alles separat ab.


 
wobei man da sagen muss, das es wenigstens Halbwegs Logisch erklärt wurde und Adam, also anders wie in gefühlt 85% aller anderen RPGs wo der Held Amnesie hat oder einfach alles vergessen hat, die Augmentierungen wurden einfach in den Fabrikzustand zurückversetzt


----------



## LordCrash (6. März 2013)

So, habe Deus Ex HR jetzt durch. Super Spiel! Endlich mal wieder ein Videospiel seit langer Zeit, das meinen Intellekt ansprechen konnte.... 

Also ich hätte dem Spiel ganz klar eine Wertung 90%+ gegeben (und das ist schwierig bei mir....). Sehr gute Story, gute Charaktere, ansprechendes Gameplay, gerade wenn man Stealth mag, gutes Leveldesign, super Soundtrack, gute Art Direction. Nur die Grafik hätte schöner sein können, aber das stört mich nicht wirklich, da ich Grafik als rein unterstützendes Merkmal in Spielen erachte. Außerdem bringt es die Grafik trotzdem fertig, eine gute Atmosphäre aufzubauen (ähnlich wie die Grafik in The Walking Dead). Die KI der Gegner ist mir persönlich nicht so negativ aufgefallen, aber auch wohl hauptsächlich deswegen, weil ich den absoluten non-lethal-Stealth-Ansatz gewählt habe, d.h. ich habe stets versucht Gegner zu umgehen oder ungesehen auszuschalten und die Körper zu verstecken. 
Ich habe die Steamversion gespielt und keinen einzigen Bug, Absturz oder Performanceeinbruch erleben müssen, d.h. technisch war das eine ganz saubere Sache. Lange Ladezeiten gibts auch überhaupt keine mehr. 

Dann mache ich mich gleich mal an The Missing Link....(Tomb Raider muss dann wohl noch ein paar Tage warten...)


----------



## golani79 (6. März 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Dafür gehöre ich zu den 5% der Weltbevölkerung, die etwa Borderlands zum Einschlafen findet. Jeder hat eben eine andere Meinung


 
Geht mir ungefähr gleich 
Hab es schon 2 mal angefangen und bin nie wirklich weit gekommen, weils früher oder später einfach nervt und zäh ist.
Auch der Versuch es im local Coop auf der XBox zu spielen ist gescheitert - haben letztes Jahr angefangen und sind immer noch nicht durch 

Hab gestern mal mit nem Kumpel Saints Row 3 im online Coop angefangen - ich hab lange nicht mehr so gelacht beim Spielen. Unglaublich, was da für Blödsinn gemacht wird


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. März 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Geht mir ungefähr gleich
> Hab es schon 2 mal angefangen und bin nie wirklich weit gekommen, weils früher oder später einfach nervt und zäh ist.


 Ihr blöden Büchsen 

PS: besorg dir Borderlands 2, wir zocken das zusammen, labern über Skype, wirst sehen das is goil


----------



## golani79 (6. März 2013)

Weiß auch nicht - irgendwas fehlt mir bei Borderlands.


----------



## shippy74 (7. März 2013)

Also ich fand den ersten Teil von Borderlands recht gut und Unterhaltsam, den zweiten hab ich wegen Steam ignoriert.
Hab mir heute Splinter Cell Conviction gekauft, ich kenne von damals nur den ersten Teil,daher hab ich keine Ahnung wie sich die Reihe entwickelt hat, aber der erste Eindruck ist schon mal Poitiv, wobei ich das Spiel nicht wegen der Story sondern den Umfangreichen Einzelspieler Herausforderungen gekauft hab. Also wo man in Verschiedenen Modi Horden von Gegner Lautlos ausschalten muß oder einen Punkt verteidigt.
Hab auch gleich mal getestet, kann das Spiel problemlos Offline Spielen,musste nur das Spiel bei Uplay aktivieren. Patches konnte ich auch Manuell laden.
Ich glaub ich werde langsam wieder Ubisoft Fan.Endlich ein Publisher der verstanden hat das man Kunden nicht nur beschneiden kann.


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. März 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werde langsam wieder Ubisoft Fan.Endlich ein Publisher der verstanden hat das man Kunden nicht nur beschneiden kann.



Aber der Weg zu dieser Erkenntnis war lang. Stichworte uPlay und Online-Kopierschutz 

Ich habe heute Sim City gespielt. Ja, das war tatsächlich möglich! Hab allerdings vorher zwei Stunden erfolglos versucht, mich einzuloggen - super nervig. Heute Abend habe ich es noch nicht versucht, Spiel updatet gerade noch. ... Oh, Warteschlange. Yay ^^


----------



## shippy74 (7. März 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Aber der Weg zu dieser Erkenntnis war lang. Stichworte uPlay und Online-Kopierschutz


 
Ja das streitet auch keiner ab,deshalb hab ich ja nichts mehr von Ubisoft gekauft, hab mit GRFS einfach mal getestet ob es wirklich funktioniert und nun das zweite Game das genauso läuft. Da stört mich Uplay nicht, ist ja so wie früher der EA DL manager. Aktivieren und offline Spielen. fertig

Mal ne frage, was hast du für ein Sim city? ich hab das heute gesehen für 60€ und da standen noch 3 extra DLC im regal. Wären also alles zusammen 90 Tacken die man ausgeben soll oder kann,das kommt mich arg teuer vor.


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. März 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage, was hast du für ein Sim city? ich hab das heute gesehen für 60€ und da standen noch 3 extra DLC im regal. Wären also alles zusammen 90 Tacken die man ausgeben soll oder kann,das kommt mich arg teuer vor.



Ich hab die Digital Deluxe Edition, da sind die DLCs dabei. Hab sie allerdings im Spiel selbst noch nicht gesehen 

Und ja, das Spiel und die DLCs sind teuer. Viiiiiieeeel zu teuer.


----------



## LordCrash (7. März 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab die Digital Deluxe Edition, da sind die DLCs dabei. Hab sie allerdings im Spiel selbst noch nicht gesehen
> 
> Und ja, das Spiel und die DLCs sind teuer. Viiiiiieeeel zu teuer.


 
Warum kaufst du es dir dann? Oder du hast du nur geschäftlich "gespielt"?


----------



## shippy74 (7. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du es dir dann? Oder du hast du nur geschäftlich "gespielt"?



Damit er in einem Jahr schreiben kann: Sim city Day 1 Kollektives Server Warten: ICH WAR DABEI !!! So ein Erlebnis ist schon 60 Euro wert.
Oder einfach nur weil er es braucht um in seinem Job mitreden zu können..


----------



## LordCrash (7. März 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Damit er in einem Jahr schreiben kann: Sim city Day 1 Kollektives Server Warten: ICH WAR DABEI !!! So ein Erlebnis ist schon 60 Euro wert.
> Oder einfach nur weil er es braucht um in seinem Job mitreden zu können..


 
Hehe, ich weiß nicht, welche Option davon bitterer wäre....


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Damit er in einem Jahr schreiben kann: Sim city Day 1 Kollektives Server Warten: ICH WAR DABEI !!! So ein Erlebnis ist schon 60 Euro wert.
> Oder einfach nur weil er es braucht um in seinem Job mitreden zu können..


 
Ich glaube eher es liegt daran, das Peter auch SimCity testet


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du es dir dann? Oder du hast du nur geschäftlich "gespielt"?


 


shippy74 schrieb:


> Damit er in einem Jahr schreiben kann: Sim city Day 1 Kollektives Server Warten: ICH WAR DABEI !!! So ein Erlebnis ist schon 60 Euro wert.
> Oder einfach nur weil er es braucht um in seinem Job mitreden zu können..


 


Enisra schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher es liegt daran, das Peter auch SimCity testet


 
Enisra trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf: Ich teste es.


----------



## LordCrash (9. März 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Enisra trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf: Ich teste es.


 Dann kann dir der Preis ja erst mal ziemlich wurst sein..... 

Außer natürlich es geht ums Prinzip


----------



## Enisra (9. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dann kann dir der Preis ja erst mal ziemlich wurst sein.....
> 
> Außer natürlich es geht ums Prinzip


 
naja, auch wenn man was bekommt ohne dafür zu zahlen kann man ja erkennen das ertwas zu teuer ist, wobei das hier und bei Dead Space aber eh offensichtlich ist


----------



## svd (9. März 2013)

Das gut an "Sim City" ist aber, dass es ein "Simulation" und keines der "spiel's in zehn Stunden durch" Titel ist.
Es hängt also alleine von dir ab, ob es sich gelohnt hat.

Preislich fällt es halt völlig in die Kategorie Zug-/Flugsimulation, wo du für ein paar Lokomotiven/Flugzeuge, Bahnhöfe/Flughäfen und Strecken horrende Summen hinlegen musst. Sim City scheint ja auch fast ein Nischenprodukt für Liebhaber zu sein.

Bin gespannt, wie es sich in unseren Breitengraden verkauft. Vor über 15 Jahren war die Bereitschaft deutscher Spieler, auch mal "komplizierteres" (zB Aufbau-/Wirtschaftssimulationen) auf die Festplatte zu packen, gefühlt, höher, als zB Übersee.
Heute scheint man sich eher dem globalen Durchschnitt angenähert zu haben...


----------



## LordCrash (9. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, auch wenn man was bekommt ohne dafür zu zahlen kann man ja erkennen das ertwas zu teuer ist, wobei das hier und bei Dead Space aber eh offensichtlich ist


 
Das wäre dann das Prinzip.... 

Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, wir PC Spieler sind auch noch ein bisschen verwöhnt, was die Preise angeht, normalerweise Preise zu Release von unter 50€ und wenn man sich ein bisschen umsieht geht es noch deutlich günstiger (z.B. Tomb Raider schon für ca. 25€ zu Release) oder eben ein wenig später im Steam oder Nuuvem Sale. Ein Gears of War: Ascension kostet für die PS 3 soweit ich weiß zu Release 70€ und bringt es laut Test auf recht magere 9 Stunden Spielzeit. Da ist man mit Sim City (trotz der fehlenden Features, Serverprobleme und Onlinezwang) noch gut bedient, wenn man mit dem Spiel so zufrieden ist, wie es ist.


----------



## Enisra (9. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das wäre dann das Prinzip....
> 
> Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, wir PC Spieler sind auch noch ein bisschen verwöhnt, was die Preise angeht, normalerweise Preise zu Release von unter 50€ und wenn man sich ein bisschen umsieht geht es noch deutlich günstiger (z.B. Tomb Raider schon für ca. 25€ zu Release) oder eben ein wenig später im Steam oder Nuuvem Sale. Ein Gears of War: Ascension kostet für die PS 3 soweit ich weiß zu Release 70€ und bringt es laut Test auf recht magere 9 Stunden Spielzeit. Da ist man mit Sim City (trotz der fehlenden Features, Serverprobleme und Onlinezwang) noch gut bedient, wenn man mit dem Spiel so zufrieden ist, wie es ist.


 
naja, aber was bringt einem etwas Großes das so zusammengestückelt wurde das es einem abschreckt und den Spaß verdirbt, wenn man es spielen könnte? Da ist man u.U. mit einem teureren GoW sogar besser bedient


----------



## LordCrash (9. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, aber was bringt einem etwas Großes das so zusammengestückelt wurde das es einem abschreckt und den Spaß verdirbt, wenn man es spielen könnte? Da ist man u.U. mit einem teureren GoW sogar besser bedient


 
Naja, wenn du dir diese Collectors Edition kaufst, landest du beim gleichen Preis. Wenn in ein paar Wochen die Server anständig laufen, was ich mal prinzipiell annehme (war bei Diablo 3 ja auch nicht anders), dann kannst du Sim City bestimmt auch schon für einen günstigeren Kurs kaufen, während GoW mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit immer noch bei 70€ stehen wird. Ich persönlich werde mir das Spiel auch zum halben Preis nicht kaufen, solange die Kartengröße nicht mindestens verdoppelt wird.... 

Manchmal bin ich einfach immer noch froh, dass ich ein PC-only Zocker bin und mich nicht mit diesen Releasepreisen von Konsolenspielen abzocken lassen muss (wobei natürlich die Konsolenspieler bisher den Vorteil des Spieleleihens haben, sollte nicht vergessen werden).


----------



## Kwengie (9. März 2013)

*Tomb Raider* wird momentan gezockt...


----------



## shippy74 (12. März 2013)

So ich hab LEIDER Splinter Cell Convicon durch, war ein klasse Game,genau die richtige Mischung für MICH aus schleichen und Action, selten so viel Spaß gehabt bei einem Spiel. Nach Future Soldier genau das richtige. Schön das man noch Einzelspieler Herausforderungen hat die man machen kann, ich glaub für das Spiel gönne ich mir noch das DLC.
Weiß noch jemand ähnliche Spiele mit der Mischung aus Taktik ,Action und Langsamen Vorgehen?


----------



## LordCrash (12. März 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> So ich hab LEIDER Splinter Cell Convicon durch, war ein klasse Game,genau die richtige Mischung für MICH aus schleichen und Action, selten so viel Spaß gehabt bei einem Spiel. Nach Future Soldier genau das richtige. Schön das man noch Einzelspieler Herausforderungen hat die man machen kann, ich glaub für das Spiel gönne ich mir noch das DLC.
> Weiß noch jemand ähnliche Spiele mit der Mischung aus Taktik ,Action und Langsamen Vorgehen?


 Da fällt mir aktuell nur Deus Ex: Human Revolution ein. Auch ein klasse Spiel, nur eben mit mehr RPG Anteilen. 

Oder noch Hitman: Absolution.


----------



## shippy74 (12. März 2013)

Hmmh Hitman hab ich auch schon überlegt, Deus Ex hab ich schon so oft gelesen aber NIE danach geschaut. Mal sehen.


----------



## legion333 (14. März 2013)

Lade gerade die Demo der Arma 3-Alpha runter, die ich von nem Freund bekommen habe. Hoffe das spielt sich ein wenig besser als der Vorgänger, und bitte, bitte eine neue Sprunganimation


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. März 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Lade gerade die Demo der Arma 3-Alpha runter


 
Ebenso. Aber bei der 4000er-Leitung in der WG wird das wohl eine Weile dauern. Ich vermisse 16k.


----------



## LordCrash (14. März 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Ebenso. Aber bei der 4000er-Leitung in der WG wird das wohl eine Weile dauern. Ich vermisse 16k.


 Wo kann man das runterladen? Meine VDSL Leitung braucht Futter.... 


Hab gerade wieder ein bisschen mit Sim City 4 angefangen. Sieht für sein Alter eigentlich noch ganz akzeptabel aus.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. März 2013)

Nieder mit den Downloads, hoch lebe die DVD!  

Nachdem Enisra ich glaube in diesem Thread Fable 3 gelobt hat, habe ich es mir für einen Zehner von der Pyramide gekauft. Doch mein DVD-Laufwerk konnte die DVD nicht erkennen. 

Kurz gegooglet wie man die Linse reinigen kann und es hat tatsächlich funktioniert. 

Erst auf dieses Video gestoßen, aber an die Linse des Lasers kam ich von oben nicht heran.
CD-DVD Laufwerk Laser reinigen - YouTube
Das "passende" Laufwerk war aber dann in dem folgenden Video zu sehen. 
How To Clean A DVD Burner Laser (very cheap and easy) - YouTube

Ich habe Fable 3 gerade komplett installiert, für ca. 13 GB brauchte mein Rechner 20 Minuten. Da gilt es noch zu berücksichtigen das meine Festplatte bis zum geht nicht mehr fragmentiert ist. 

Jedenfalls kann ich das nur jedem empfehlen der auch Probleme mit seinem Laufwerk hat. Unglaublich wie getrübt die Linse war, gut ist auch schon relativ alt mein DVD-Brenner.

Ach ja, ich werde an diesem Wochenende anfangen Fable 3 zu spielen.


----------



## Exar-K (16. März 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Jedenfalls kann ich das nur jedem empfehlen der auch Probleme mit seinem Laufwerk hat. Unglaublich wie getrübt die Linse war, gut ist auch schon relativ alt mein DVD-Brenner.


 Ich hatte vor paar Wochen erst Probleme mit einem LG-DVD Brenner. 3 von 5 DVDs hat er nicht erkannt.
Das Problem: Er war neu, konnte also nicht die Linse sein.
Also hab ich es einfach ausgetauscht gegen einen Samsung.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. März 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor paar Wochen erst Probleme mit einem LG-DVD Brenner. 3 von 5 DVDs hat er nicht erkannt.
> Das Problem: Er war neu, konnte also nicht die Linse sein.
> Also hab ich es einfach ausgetauscht gegen einen Samsung.


 Mein Brenner ist auch von LG (GSA-H10N). 

Mir ist beim öffnen der unteren Abdeckung eine Art 0,5 cm langer, schwarzer Kunststoffpropfen "entgegengekommen".  Der war schon lose im Laufwerk, da ich sehr behutsam vorgegangen bin und auch kein Knacken oder ähnliches gehört habe, war der wohl von Anfang an da drin.

Etwas ähnliches wie dir hätte mir mit ein klein wenig Pech auch passieren können. *Aber*, ich hatte es auch anderer Stelle schon erwähnt, die Fehlerkorrektur meines Laufwerks ist extrem gut.

Ich habe auch schon öfters im Softwaregeschäft meines Vertrauens bewusst Spiele gekauft, bei denen die DVD einen Kratzer hatte und bereits von einem anderen Kunden zurückgegeben wurden. Natürlich nur wenn sie das Spiel nicht mehr vorrätig haben, ansonsten wäre ich schön blöd. 

Die hätte ich selbstverständlich auch ohne Probleme wieder umtauschen können, da ich da mehr oder weniger Stammkunde bin. 

Musste ich aber nie dank meines Laufwerkes.  Deshalb war ich mir auch so sicher, dass das Problem "nur" Schmutz sein kann.


----------



## golani79 (16. März 2013)

Vorgestern Saints Row 3 im Coop durchgespielt - ich hab noch nie so viel gelacht bei nem Spiel, wie hier.
Herrlich abgedreht und unglaublich, was da zu 2. für Blödsinn gemacht wird :d

Gestern mit Far Cry 3 fertig geworden und nach einem für mich sehr enttäuschendem 2. Teil, wieder ein tolles Far Cry!


----------



## MisterSmith (16. März 2013)

Also ich habe mittlerweile Fable 3 angespielt und es macht mir bis jetzt Spaß, auch wenn mir ein paar Sachen im Vergleich zum ersten Teil nicht gefallen, aber das mit den kaum vorhandenen RPG-Elementen wusste ich ja schon vorher.

Dafür sind die Kämpfe sehr viel besser, dass zurück schleudern eines Wolfs bei einem auf ihn geworfenen Feuerball macht Laune. 

Der Grafikstil ist ebenfalls meiner Meinung nach sehr viel ausgereifter als beim ersten Teil. Wobei ich, so wie folgt beschrieben, unter anderem den Bloom noch ausschalten werde.
Fix stupid Fable 3 Blur and Ghosting | InGamer

Ich weiß nicht an was genau das liegt, aber ich bekomme genau wie bei Fable 1 nach sehr kurzer Zeit eine Motion sickness. 

PS: Das Intro ist genial, wer es nicht vor hat zu spielen, sollte sich es trotzdem mal anschauen. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unScocVfvKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Alpha Lite würde ich als Demo zur Alpha bezeichnen. 

Gibt bis auf vier oder fünf kleine Missionen nicht viel her. Mir hat besonders ein Tutorial gefehlt. Zwar kann man während den Missionen per Tastendruck Hinweise aufrufen, aber sie durchzulesen, während man beschossen wird, ist doch eher suboptimal. Die Performance könnte natürlich auch besser sein, aber da kann sich ja noch einiges ändern. Auf mittleren Einstellungen habe ich 35-50fps, ohne Atoc, Post-Processing und solche Späße. Das Spiel sieht an sich auf jeden Fall ziemlich gut aus. 

Ich werde noch die anderen Missionen spielen und die erste hoffentlich nochmal abschließen, ohne sämtliche Team-Mitglieder zu verlieren und vielleicht hole ich mir dann die vergünstigte Alpha. Mal schauen. Spaß hatte ich bei dem, was ich gesehen habe. Was nicht viel ist.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. März 2013)

Hab mir heute mal Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 angetan. Das Beste, was ich darüber sagen kann: Nach viereinhalb Stunden war es zum Glück vorbei


----------



## LordCrash (16. März 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab mir heute mal Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 angetan. Das Beste, was ich darüber sagen kann: Nach viereinhalb Stunden war es zum Glück vorbei


 
Eine recht vernichtende Kritik....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2013)

"Tales of Monkey Island" endlich durch. An sich gelungen, auf jeden Fall besser als der Vorgänger, aber dieses ständige Rumgelaufe im letzten Kapitel hätte echt nicht sein müssen.

Gerade mit "The Walking Dead" angefangen, knapp zwei Stunden gespielt... Und MANN !!! Ein Atmo-Hammer sondergleichen !
Zu dumm dass ich jetzt reif für die Falle bin... Telltale hat ja mit den "Sam & Max"-Seasons schon gute Adventure-Arbeit geleistet, besagtes "Monkey Island" war auch ganz ok, aber "Walking Dead" ist ja mal endgeil ! 
Und mit dem German-Patch auch mit ner guten Untertitel-Lösung versehen.


----------



## Enisra (17. März 2013)

ach, Untertitel sind was für Weicheier und lenken nur ab  

Na gut, bei Animes lass ich die noch mal gelten, aber so, wenn ich die Auf Englisch spiel oder schau, dann immer ohne

Aber so nervt mich das irgendwie, ich hab grade soviel gutes Zeug hier, wirklich brilliante Spiele, aber irgendwie so garkeinen drive die anzupacken


----------



## RichardLancelot (18. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Aber so nervt mich das irgendwie, ich hab grade soviel gutes Zeug hier, wirklich brilliante Spiele, aber irgendwie so garkeinen drive die anzupacken


Das altebekannte Problem  Ich zwing mich dann immer zum loslegen und wenn ich mal drin bin will ich nicht mehr aufhören. Wie man es macht...man macht es verkehrt


----------



## MisterSmith (20. März 2013)

Ich bin jetzt mit Fable 3 durch und muss sagen, habe wirklich lange nicht mehr ein so gutes Spiel gespielt. Man muss sich halt davon lösen dass es ein Rollenspiel ist, eher ein Action-Adventure mit wenigen und kaum beeinflussbaren RPG-Elementen.

Dafür hat eine andere Komponente an Gewicht zugenommen, nämlich ein kleiner Wirtschaftsteil welcher auch tatsächlich mindestens eine Nebenrolle in Fable 3 spielt.

Aber am allerbesten hat mir eine einzelne Quest gefallen. 


Spoiler



Und zwar die in welcher man geschrumpft wird und drei Magier quasi ein Live Rollenspiel mit einem veranstalten. Die Kommentare waren einfach köstlich. 



Zudem muss ich sagen dass mir die Musik sehr gut gefiel, in der Wüste hatte ich zeitweise das Gefühl das meine Kopfhörer anfingen zu wackeln.  Dort fand ich diese auch mit am stimmungsvollsten.

Bei Fable 1 ist mir die Musik relativ schnell nur noch auf die Nerven gegangen.

Zum Kopierschutz(GfWL) muss ich leider sagen, dass ich mich da durch Kommentare aus anderen Foren habe vermutlich täuschen lassen. Es gibt zwar einen Offline-Modus, allerdings muss das Spiel definitiv Online aktiviert werden, in dem ich glaube das Veröffentlichungsdatum überprüft wird.
Es kann aber auch sein, dass es mein Fehler war, das ich bei der Installation von Fable 3 online war, glaube ich aber nicht.

Als kleiner Nachtrag noch zu dem Schwarzen Propfen aus meinem Laufwerk, ich glaube es handelte sich um eine "Verlängerung" für den Schalter zum manuellen öffnen des Laufwerks, also mit dem dieses auch ohne Strom geöffnet werden kann.

Den hatte ich vor langer Zeit mal benötigt als eine PCG-DVD nicht mehr aus meinem Laufwerk wollte, da hatte ich auch hier in diesem Forum einen Kommentar geschrieben. 

EDIT: Ach hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben, die Steuerung mit aktiviertem VSync ist eine Katastrophe. Und die Motion Sickness bekam ich durch dieses Blur. Nachdem ich beide Einstellungen zum Blur in der XML-Konfigurationsdatei deaktiviert habe, hatte ich keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Enisra (23. März 2013)

wie schon angekündigt, spiel ich grade den Euro Truck Simulator 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3blKZsVrtLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. März 2013)

Hab die Woche Dungeon Siege 3 durchgespielt, das hat mich schon länger vorwurfsvoll von meiner Steam-Liste aus angeschaut. Fazit: Hat Spaß gemacht. Die 12 Stunden, die ich damit verbracht habe, habe ich auf jeden Fall nicht bereut. Fand es besonders faszinierend, wie viel Story Obsidian aus dem klischeehaften Fantasy-Einheitsbrei der ersten beiden Teile rausgeholt hat. Diese Geschichte hatte doch einige interessante Parts, erst recht für Hack&Slay-Verhältnisse. Im Großen und Ganzen also kein großartiges Spiel (besonders wegen der Steuerungsmacken), aber auf jeden Fall ein unterhaltsames.

Mal gucken, was ich mir jetzt als nächstes vorknöpfe. Vielleicht I am Alive, das soll ja sehr kurz sein.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. März 2013)

Ich versuche Skyrim zu spielen, aber seit ich für den Patch 1.9 eine Reihe von Mods aktualisiert habe, stürzt es nun immer ab. Außerdem haben die RLO-Menschen die Realistic Lighting Overhaul-Mod (mal wieder) total umgekrempelt. Langsam wirds zu viel Arbeit, aber ohne Mods gehts nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie schon angekündigt, spiel ich grade den Euro Truck Simulator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Teil 1 oder 2? Teil 1 hab ich ziemlich mies in Erinnerung,  aber Teil 2 finde ich richtig gelungen. Das Fahren fühlt sich einfach sehr gut an, vor allem mit einem 900 Grad Lenkrad. Zusammen mit einer Mod, die das freie Umschauen verbessert und TrackIR ist das eine richtig schöne Fahrsimulation zun Entspannen geworden.


----------



## Enisra (23. März 2013)

nein, Teil 2 natürlich 
Wobei ich aber eher grade damit beschäftigt bin den Xbox Controller richtig einzustellen, was aber irgendwie nicht so richtig hinhauen will das es sich so verhält wie bei "nur tastertur"  
und es wär halt Praktisch, auch um die Entspannung zu Maximieren, denn das Kabel von dem ist dann doch länger als das von der Tastertur 

Mods kommen später


----------



## SNAKEBYTES13 (23. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie schon angekündigt, spiel ich grade den Euro Truck Simulator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hehe, da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach:"Wenn wir wieder zuhause sind werde ich mir deine Frau Mutter schnappen und ihr erstmal kräftig eins auf die Schnauze hau´n." ... oder... "Es ist unmöglich... absolut unmöglich, dass du auch nur einen Tropfen meines Blutes in dir hast!" T. Justice stiehlt dem "Bandit" eindeutig die Schau. 

Ach ja zum eigentlichen Thema:

Ich komme aktuell nicht von Need for Speed: Most Wanted los. Meistens fahre ich einfach mal "kurz" durch die Stadt und mache die Polizei auf mich aufmerksam... bis Fahndungslevel 6.. dann rase ich meistens irgendwo in diese Metallzähne rein und dann erwischen sie mich meistens.  Die "Most Wanted"-Rennen habe ich noch garnicht begonnen. Aber das freie Rasen und das Finden der diversen Sprungmöglichkeiten hält mich teilweise bis zu 2 Stunden am PC.
Wenn ich davon loskommen sollte, ist Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning dran. Das habe ich mal angefangen, aber aus Zeitmangel nicht weit gespielt. Jetzt gab´s das ja im Origin Sale und nun ziehe ich´s durch.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. März 2013)

So, I Am Alive ist abgehakt, war wirklich sehr kurz - nach vier Stunden war Schicht im Schacht. Kein wirklich tolles Spiel, aber für die fünf Euro, die ich im Steam-Sale dafür ausgegeben habe, war das schon okay. Dafür, dass man im Spiel so oft gekämpft hat, war das Kampfsystem ziemlich lasch. "Lustig" auch, wie der Held ab und zu ein kleines Mädchen mit sich herumträgt, währenddessen andere Leute umbringt und weder er noch das Mädel das kommentieren 

Als Nächstes ist dann wohl mal Fable 3 dran - oder Crusader Kings 2, das habe ich auch noch auf der Festplatte. Oder vielleicht doch gleich ab Dienstag Bioshock Infinite spielen? Beziehungsweise ab Donnerstag, denn da war ja noch dieses kleine Event in Stockholm zu Battlefield 4, das mich nächste Woche beschäftigt ...


----------



## Enisra (24. März 2013)

ich würde ja Fable 3 nehmen, auch wenn man nicht sterben kann macht es doch schon Laune


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich würde ja Fable 3 nehmen, auch wenn man nicht sterben kann macht es doch schon Laune


 
Lässt sich auch übrigens zu zweit im Coop-Modus spielen  Allerdings leider nur online, Split-Screen-Modus gibt es glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (24. März 2013)

Skyrim-Problem gelöst (war offensichtlich doch keine Mod schuld, sondern ein normaler Bug)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mhm... Whiterun bei Nacht...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So, I Am Alive ist abgehakt, war wirklich sehr kurz - nach vier Stunden war Schicht im Schacht. Kein wirklich tolles Spiel, aber für die fünf Euro, die ich im Steam-Sale dafür ausgegeben habe, war das schon okay. Dafür, dass man im Spiel so oft gekämpft hat, war das Kampfsystem ziemlich lasch. "Lustig" auch, wie der Held ab und zu ein kleines Mädchen mit sich herumträgt, währenddessen andere Leute umbringt und weder er noch das Mädel das kommentieren


 Frage mich immer wieder wie ihr das unter 5 Stunden schaffen könnt (wohl schon durch die Konsolenversion geübt, hmm ? ). Ich war knapp 7 Stunden dran.. Okay, wegen meines Forschungsdrangs habe ich auch immer in jeder Ecke nach Nahrung und Continues gesucht, wohl daher. 

Aber ich fand das Speil eigentlich ziemlich gut. Die Stimmung war erstklassig, die Mischung aus Kämpfen, Klettern und Beachtung des Kräfte/Gesundheitshaushaltes gelungen, und die Kämpfe wegen der absolut knappen Munition immerzu spannend.
Nur dass der Held 90% des Spiels der Patchwork-Familie unter die Arme greift, während das Schicksal seiner eigenen Familie eher vernachlässigt wurde, das könnte man dem Spiel schon ankreiden.

Habs für knapp 8 Euro bei Steam bezogen, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich hätte es auch zum vollen Preis von 15 (?) Mücken geholt. Solche Stimmungsförderer von Spielen sind eher selten.

Nebenbei:
Knapp 9 Stunden "The Walking Dead" gespielt, bin aktuell in der vorletzten Episode. Gestern abend Kapitel 3 in einem Rutsch durchgespielt... Und Mann, der Mittelteil ist mir dermaßen nahegegangen wegen,



Spoiler



Kenny und dem Schicksal seiner Familie und wie die Gruppe allgemein arg schrumpfte.



Hut ab, Telltale, kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, wann mich ein Spiel zuletzt so emotional ergriffen hat. Hatte sogar fast ein wenig mit den Tränen kämpfen müssen... Die Inszenierung, die depressiv einstimmende Musik und die Meisterleistung der Sprecher... Season 2 soll schnellstens nachkommen, unbedingt !!!


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Frage mich immer wieder wie ihr das unter 5 Stunden schaffen könnt (wohl schon durch die Konsolenversion geübt, hmm ? ). Ich war knapp 7 Stunden dran.. Okay, wegen meines Forschungsdrangs habe ich auch immer in jeder Ecke nach Nahrung und Continues gesucht, wohl daher.



Ich habs jetzt am PC zum ersten Mal gespielt. UND ich habe auch dauernd nach Items und zu rettenden Opfer gesucht - am Ende hat mir das Spiel attestiert, dass ich es zu 100 % durchgespielt habe.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich würde ja Fable 3 nehmen, auch wenn man nicht sterben kann macht es doch schon Laune


Das mit dem nicht sterben kann man einfach ausgleichen in dem man neu lädt wenn man zu Boden gegangen ist, so habe ich es gemacht.
Auf diese Weise kann man auch Narben vermeiden, gibt aber in dem Spiel auch eine Möglichkeit die anders zu verhindern.

Was mich etwas mehr gestört hat war, wie ich im Nachhinein gelesen habe, dass nur ein Teil der verfügbaren Waffen in der Spielwelt per Zufall überhaupt vorhanden sind.

Damit dann unter den Spielern über GfWL die Waffen irgendwie getaucht werden sollen, gibt einen Erfolg wenn man alle Waffen im Besitz hat.


----------



## Enisra (24. März 2013)

naja, nein, wenn man das auf Normal spielt, muss einem schon die Tränke und das Essen ausgehen damit man stirbt, es ist wirklich so, 
man kann nicht sterben und ich glaube ich bin auch nur 2mal in Gefahr gekommen, einmal beim ersten Bosskampf wo mir tatsächlich die Tränke ausgegangen sind und dann nochmal später
Und nja, das mit den Waffen interessiert mich jetzt eher weniger, die meiste Zeit hatte ich den einen Hammer, den man beim ... PC-DLC dazu bekommt


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. März 2013)

Gibt es in der PC Version nicht einen Hardcoremodus?


----------



## Enisra (24. März 2013)

ich weiß jetzt nicht, du kannst halt auf Schwer stellen und dann ist es halt schwerer 
Die Autogesundheitregeneration ist halt aus und die Gesundheit allgm. niedriger

Ich hab halt auf Normal gespielt


----------



## golani79 (24. März 2013)

Spiele momentan Deus Ex Human Revolution - das ist wirklich genial gemacht.
Gefällt mir sowohl vom Artstyle her, als auch von der generellen Machart sehr gut!

Wenn ich Multiplayer zock, dann bin ich in War of the Roses unterwegs.
Da gabs jetzt auch wieder ein größeres kostenloses Update mit neuen Waffen und neuem Spielmodus.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, nein, wenn man das auf Normal spielt, muss einem schon die Tränke und das Essen ausgehen damit man stirbt, es ist wirklich so,
> man kann nicht sterben und ich glaube ich bin auch nur 2mal in Gefahr gekommen, einmal beim ersten Bosskampf wo mir tatsächlich die Tränke ausgegangen sind und dann nochmal später


Da hast du mich wohl falsch verstanden, ich weiß das man nicht sterben kann.  Ich wollte aber keine Tränke oder Essen verbrauchen, damit ich so schnell wie möglich mein wirtschaftliches Imperium aufbauen kann. 

Und wenn man nicht bei niedrigen Lebenspunkten die ganze Zeit herum springen möchte, dann kann man schon einmal nieder gestreckt werden, was man dann ja auch in Zeitlupe sieht.

Da habe ich dann neu geladen, obwohl mir klar war dass man sonst sofort wieder beim Kampf ist.


Enisra schrieb:


> Und nja, das mit den Waffen interessiert mich jetzt eher weniger, die meiste Zeit hatte ich den einen Hammer, den man beim ... PC-DLC dazu bekommt


Keine Ahnung, ich habe im Offline-Modus gespielt, musste man sich den DLC erst herunterladen oder war dieser bereits integriert? Du meinst vermutlich die Heldenwaffe die sich durch das Kämpfen automatisch weiterentwickelt nehme ich an?

EDIT: Erfahrung verliert man durch das bewusstlos gehen nebenbei auch noch


----------



## Enisra (25. März 2013)

nein, mit dem Code kannst du bei GfWL ein Erstkäufer-DLC frei schalten
Und naja, ich hab mein imperium ganz Easy aufgebaut, in dem ich das Spiel ausgehebelt habe und einfach den Rechner nen paar Stunden laufen lassen


----------



## LordCrash (25. März 2013)

Heute Dead Island seit langer Zeit mal wieder mit einem Kumpel im Coop gezockt. Das Spiel macht im Coop echt gleich noch mal doppelt so viel Spaß wie alleine.


----------



## Rabowke (25. März 2013)

Mal wieder DmC Reboot. Nachdem ich TR durchgespielt hab, möchte ich jetzt DmC beenden.

Danach muss ich mal schauen, UFO wartet immer noch auf meiner Festplatte, allerdings bin ich etwas 'geflashed' vom iOS Trailer bzw. Ankündigung, könnte mir gut vorstellen UFO auch auf meinem iPad zu spielen.

Ansonsten hätte ich im Moment auf eine WiSim ... sowas wie Anno oder SimCity, nur eben nicht das neueste SimCity!  

Cities XXL sieht mir auf den ersten Blick sehr komplex aus und auch die Erfahrungsberichte der Spieler schrecken mich bissle ab, dass die Software z.B. nicht für Dual- oder Quadcores optimiert ist, nur einen Kern nutzt und damit bei größeren Städten dann doch schon ziemlich stockt und schlecht laufen soll.

Vllt. auch SC2 HotS? Nur müsste ich dafür wohl erstmal Wings of Liberty (durch)spielen ... haaaaaach ja! Kompliziert!


----------



## golani79 (25. März 2013)

Ein Freund von mir spielt in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel Tropico 4 und der meinte, das sei doch ziemlich gut.
Ich hab leider den Steamdeal verpasst, sonst würd ich es auch zocken ^^

 Strategiemäßig werd ich in nächster Zeit wohl mal ein wenig mehr Crusader Kings II spielen.


----------



## Mothman (25. März 2013)

Neulich bei Total War Napoleon mit den Russen gesamt Europa erobert und danach gleich die x-te Partie Shogun 2 Fall of the Samurai angefangen. 
Ich bin süchtig nach Total War-Spielen .. eindeutig.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, mit dem Code kannst du bei GfWL ein Erstkäufer-DLC frei schalten


Okay, jetzt weiß ich welchen Hammer du meintest.  Dann habe ich es ohne diesen DLC gespielt, dann werde ich diesen wenn ich es irgendwann erneut Spiele vielleicht aktivieren. 


Enisra schrieb:


> Und naja, ich hab mein imperium ganz Easy aufgebaut, in dem ich das Spiel ausgehebelt habe und einfach den Rechner nen paar Stunden laufen lassen





Spoiler



Ich habe wenn ich ehrlich bin etwas gecheatet, bei dem Hühnerrennen auf Zwei Flügel Timmy(?) gesetzt und mehrmals geladen bis er gesiegt hat, hatte eine ganz nette Quote. 

Fand ich übrigens auch extrem gut, dass es da eine Quote gab die sich auch noch je nach Verlauf der weiteren Rennen angepasst hat.


----------



## Enisra (25. März 2013)

das war mir zu lästig das neu laden, ich hab den lieber angelassen und hab was gekocht oder war einkaufen etc.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2013)

So, hab "The Walking Dead" durch... Und habe doch tatsächlich leicht feuchte Augen zum Schluss bekommen.
Wirklich, SO muss Storytelling in Spielen aussehen. Spiel des Jahres 2012 ? Aber mit Fug und Recht !!! Große Klasse, Telltale ! 

Hoffe Season 2 wird bald realisiert, und den Faden mit Clementine wieder aufnehmen.

So... Dann mal ran an die neue, junge Lara Croft.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2013)

Hab gerade das neue *Tomb Raider* durchgespielt. Ich muss sagen, am Anfang war ich schon ganz enttäuscht. Die vielen Quick-Time-Events gingen einem schon auf die Nerven irgendwie. Nachdem es mit der Spielzeit aber immer weniger wurden, hat mir das Spiel dann doch ganz gut gefallen. Die Geschichte im Spiel war eigentlich ganz gut, die neue Lara find' ich super, die ist viel besser als die alte und auch die Grafik im Spiel sieht wirklich ziemlich gut aus. Was halt auch schade war, dass es wieder zu viele Hilfen im Spiel gab, ständig irgendwas eingeblendet wurde oder man zu leicht sehen konnte, wie es weitergeht. Das ist aber wohl leider heute zum Standard in Spielen geworden.
Gut gefallen haben mir auch, dass es Bücher bzw. Einträge im Spiel zum Sammeln gab, dass man gewisse Fähigkeiten ausbauen und Waffen aufwerten konnte. Das hat dem Spiel etwas mehr Spieltiefe verpasst, ich mag sowas jedenfalls.
Müsste ich eine Wertung dem Spiel geben, dann würde ich vielleicht so zw. 83-85 tendieren. Gegen einen Nachfolger hätte ich aber nichts, den würde ich mir dann wohl auch holen, aber bitte mit weniger Quick-Time-Events


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hab gerade das neue *Tomb Raider* durchgespielt. Ich muss sagen, am Anfang war ich schon ganz enttäuscht. Die vielen Quick-Time-Events gingen einem schon auf die Nerven irgendwie. Nachdem es mit der Spielzeit aber immer weniger wurden, hat mir das Spiel dann doch ganz gut gefallen. Die Geschichte im Spiel war eigentlich ganz gut, die neue Lara find' ich super, die ist viel besser als die alte und auch die Grafik im Spiel sieht wirklich ziemlich gut aus. Was halt auch schade war, dass es wieder zu viele Hilfen im Spiel gab, ständig irgendwas eingeblendet wurde oder man zu leicht sehen konnte, wie es weitergeht. Das ist aber wohl leider heute zum Standard in Spielen geworden.
> Gut gefallen haben mir auch, dass es Bücher bzw. Einträge im Spiel zum Sammeln gab, dass man gewisse Fähigkeiten ausbauen und Waffen aufwerten konnte. Das hat dem Spiel etwas mehr Spieltiefe verpasst, ich mag sowas jedenfalls.
> Müsste ich eine Wertung dem Spiel geben, dann würde ich vielleicht so zw. 83-85 tendieren. Gegen einen Nachfolger hätte ich aber nichts, den würde ich mir dann wohl auch holen, aber bitte mit weniger Quick-Time-Events


 Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob sich mein Eindruck mit dem Deinen decken wird.
Hab gestern knapp 2 Stunden mit TR verbracht. Bis jetzt sind es weniger die QTEs, die mich nerven, eher dass viel mehr automatische und recht lange Ingame-Szenen ablaufen, mein eigentlicher Eingriff ins Spiel war da noch recht zurückhaltend.

Muss aber sagen, dass ich von der Technik beeindruckt bin. Vor allem die Hardware-Anforderungen haben mich positiv überrascht, läuft bei mir (trotz meines in die Jahre gekommenen Rechenknechtes) jederzeit butterweich (bei deaktiviertem Haar-Feature und Tesselation, aber darunter leidet der Spielspaß meines Erachtens kaum) und sieht ausgesprochen chic aus.
Dumm nur dass man die Sprache und Soundeffekte nicht getrennt in ihrer Lautstärke regulieren kann, bei manch heftigem Getöse ging Tschirners Stimme ein wenig unter.

Aber bisher macht es Spaß. Obs aber wirklich DER Croft-Knaller ist, den ich mir erhofft habe, werden die nächsten Spielstunden zeigen. *hoff, hoff*


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> [...]
> Gut gefallen haben mir auch, dass es Bücher bzw. Einträge im Spiel zum Sammeln gab, dass man gewisse Fähigkeiten ausbauen und Waffen aufwerten konnte. Das hat dem Spiel etwas mehr Spieltiefe verpasst, ich mag sowas jedenfalls.[...]


 Gerade solche Dinge finde ich bei 99% der Spiele einfach nur *schlecht* umgesetzt, zum Beispiel:

* Darksiders I
* Tomb Raider
* DmC Reboot

Drei für mich aktuelle Spiele die immer nach dem gleichen Schema funktionieren: du findest eine neue Waffe / Fertigkeit, die nächsten 20 Rätsel kann man dann nur mit dieser Waffe / Fertigkeit lösen. Man findet eine neue Waffe / Fertigkeit [...]

Klar, normale Waffenmodifikationen zählen nicht dazu ... aber diese ganzen Brandpfeife, Seilpfeile, Seilwinde ... lästig. 

Ansonsten fand ich die Grafik im aktuellen Tomb Raider verdammt gut, die Szenen auf dem Gipfel mit der Antenne war der Oberhammer. Der Blick ins Tal mit der glasklaren Darstellung ... Wow.


----------



## LordCrash (27. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob sich mein Eindruck mit dem Deinen decken wird.
> Hab gestern knapp 2 Stunden mit TR verbracht. Bis jetzt sind es weniger die QTEs, die mich nerven, eher dass viel mehr automatische und recht lange Ingame-Szenen ablaufen, mein eigentlicher Eingriff ins Spiel war da noch recht zurückhaltend.
> 
> Muss aber sagen, dass ich von der Technik beeindruckt bin. Vor allem die Hardware-Anforderungen haben mich positiv überrascht, läuft bei mir (trotz meines in die Jahre gekommenen Rechenknechtes) jederzeit butterweich (bei deaktiviertem Haar-Feature und Tesselation, aber darunter leidet der Spielspaß meines Erachtens kaum) und sieht ausgesprochen chic aus.
> ...


 
Tomb Raider war ein gutes Spiel, hat Spaß gemacht. Es hätte allerdings auch ein sehr gutes Spiel werden können, wenn die Entwickler auf einige nervige QTEs verzichtet hätten und dem Spieler ab und zu mehr Freiheiten gelassen hätten, um auch mal an Gegnern vorbeizuschleichen oder alternative Wege zu gehen. Das Suchen und Einsammeln der ganzen Gegenstände ist jetzt nicht so der Brüller, vor allem, weil viel zu viel davon irgendwie sinnlos verstreut ist. Wenn man sich auf die Gräber beschränkt hätte (und diese noch deutlich ausgebaut hätte), wäre das für die Immersion deutlich vorteilhafter gewesen. Ein bisschen kommt einem die Suche nach Items wie eine reine Spielzeitverlängerung vor und nicht wie ein wirklich spaßiges Features.
Tomb Raider ist eben "nur" ein recht lineares, gut aussehendes Ballerspiel mit Klettereinlagen geworden.


----------



## RichardLancelot (27. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Tomb Raider ist eben "nur" ein recht lineares, gut aussehendes Ballerspiel mit Klettereinlagen geworden.


Also 'Ballerspiel' halte ich ja für übertrieben. CoD oder BF sind 'Ballerspiele, aber in TR hat man ja nichtmal ansatzweise das Feindaufkommen wie in den beiden Referenztiteln.


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2013)

naja, ich würde ja Tomb Raider eher als Multiplattform Uncharted einstufen


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich würde ja Tomb Raider eher als Multiplattform Uncharted einstufen


 Ich glaub das trifft es am besten ... und das sich Crystal Dynamics an diesen Titel orientiert hat, ist wohl von der Inzenierung und Storytelling kaum von der Hand zu weisen!


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub das trifft es am besten ... und das sich Crystal Dynamics an diesen Titel orientiert hat, ist wohl von der Inzenierung und Storytelling kaum von der Hand zu weisen!


 
Und wohl auch vom Multiplayer


----------



## svd (27. März 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ansonsten fand ich die Grafik im aktuellen Tomb Raider verdammt gut, die Szenen auf dem Gipfel mit der Antenne war der Oberhammer. Der Blick ins Tal mit der glasklaren Darstellung ... Wow.


 
Die fand ich bisher auch am besten. Auch wenn spielerisch überhaupt nichts los war, oder vielleicht gerade deswegen...
dieses Gefühl der Einsamkeit und Verlorenheit auf diesem scheißhohen Funkturm... klasse. 

Gerade die Notizen der Crewmitglieder finde ich aber teilweise sehr aufgesetzt. Ich meine, da stecken die Leute eh schon bis zum 
Hals in der Scheiße, finden aber dennoch Zeit mal ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben und irgendwo im Nirgendwo zu verstecken... hehe.

Aber trotzdem, Tomb Raider 2013, der definitiv (optisch) schönste Teil der Serie, drängt "The Last Revelation" aus meinen persönlichen Top 3 um zu "Tomb Raider (1996)" und "Tomb Raider Anniversary" aufzuschließen.

Neben Tomb Raider sollte ich eigentlich "Bioshock Infinite" spielen. Hab's aber noch immer nicht installiert. Naja, ist eh gleich Ostern und Urlaub auch.


----------



## shippy74 (27. März 2013)

Ich hab nun AC1 hinter mir und mit AC2 angefangen. Herrlich ich liebe die alten Städte und das rege treiben in dem Spiel, in so ner Stadt würd ich mir mal nen  Shooter wünschen.Schöner Häuserkampf durch die Gassen und über die Dächer und Balkone....


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. März 2013)

Ich hab mir neulich bei der Ubisoft Aktion von Steam endlich mal *FarCry3* abgegriffen. Hab ja ein gutes Spiel erwartet, aber holla, ist das ein Kracher. Dieses Spiel vereinigt (im SP, MP interessiert mich nicht) so ziemlich alles was ich an nem guten Shooter sehen mag. Anspruchsvolle Schießereien, verschiedene Herangehensweisen, brauchbare Story, starke Charaktere, Handlungsfreiheit, etc.  Gibt zwar trotz aller Schwärmerei ein paar Kritikpunkte (Craftingsystem  ) aber die fallen nicht so sehr ins Gewicht. FC3 ist für mich nicht nur eins der besten Spiele des letzten Jahres, es ist für mich eins der besten Spiele der letzten 5 Jahre.


----------



## LordCrash (28. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich würde ja Tomb Raider eher als Multiplattform Uncharted einstufen


 
Werden Genres etc. jetzt an einzelnen Titeln festgemacht, noch dazu an Titeln, die nicht mal auf dem PC erschienen sind? Ich persönlich habe Uncharted als PS Exklusivtitel nie gespielt, daher taugt der Vergleich für mich herzlich wenig.

Und das mit dem Ballerspiel mit Klettereinlagen finde ich nicht so abwegig, da die zwei Hauptbeschäftigungen in Tomb Raider nun mal Schießen und Klettern sind. Ich könnte auch Kletterspiel mit Schießeinlagen dazu sagen. Oder Schieß- und Kletterspiel. Oder Action-Kletterspiel. Oder Kletterspiel mit Actioneinlagen. Such dir was aus, ändert ja nichts an der Grundaussage.... 

Oder man könnte es auch 3d Person Shooter mit Kletteranteilen nennen. Wenn man Spiele wie Deus Ex: HR als FPS mit Rollenspielelemten beschreiben kann, dann geht das sicher auch für Tomb Raider. Und außerdem trifft es hier ja auch viel eher zu, da man in HR praktisch keinen Schuss abgeben muss, in Tomb Raider aber ganz schön viele (auf 200-300 Kills kommt man schon Minimum, aber trotzdem darf man nicht von Shooter reden?......)


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Werden Genres etc. jetzt an einzelnen Titeln festgemacht, noch dazu an Titeln, die nicht mal auf dem PC erschienen sind? Ich persönlich habe Uncharted als PS Exklusivtitel nie gespielt, daher taugt der Vergleich für mich herzlich wenig.[...]


 Nun wisch dir mal die Pipi aus deinem "elitären PC Masterrace!!11eins"-Gesicht!  

Uncharted kennt man auch als nicht PS Spieler, ich selbst habe keine PS und noch nie eine besessen. Trotzdem gibt es solche Dinge wie Internet und Gametrailers.com, GamersYDE etc. um dort massig Trailer *und* auch Gameplayvideos zu sehen. Vorallem GamersYDE veröffentlich häufig reale Spielszenen als HD Material.

Das reicht locker, um sich einen Eindruck zu verschaffen.

Des Weiteren, um mal den letzten von mir zitierten Satz auseinanderzunehmen: seit wann muss man Rücksicht bei Vergleichen ziehen, ob der Gegenüber bzw. Forenleser das Spiel A, B oder C kennt? 

Das war jetzt sicherlich nur ein Witz von dir, oder? 

Tomb Raider *ist* wie Uncharted, so leid es mir tut. Bei Uncharted spielt man einen Mann, bei Tomb Raider eine Frau. Ansonsten nehmen sich beide nicht viel, vorallem nicht bei der Verteilung von Actionenelementen, Story, Kletter- und Rätseleinlagen.


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2013)

Jedenfalls hab ich gestern noch vier Missionen von DmC Spielen können. Selten soviel Spass mit einem Spiel gehabt, selten so über die verdammt vielen Eingabe- bzw. Steuerungsmethodiken geflucht.

Kämpfe, die sich über Minuten nur in der Luft abspielen ... wo man selbst dafür Sorgen muss, nicht runterzufallen. Dabei noch die Waffen wechseln und Kombos ausführen. Herrlich!

Nachdem ich dann gestern die sechste Waffe bekommen hab ... war ich erstmal ein wenig fassungslos!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Tomb Raider *ist* wie Uncharted, so leid es mir tut. Bei Uncharted spielt man einen Mann, bei Tomb Raider eine Frau. Ansonsten nehmen sich beide nicht viel, vorallem nicht bei der Verteilung von Actionenelementen, Story, Kletter- und Rätseleinlagen.


 Korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber zeichnet sich Uncharted nicht auch bzw. besonders durch seine Voll-Körperkontakt-Action aus ? Sowas in der Art wird man in TR ja an sich nicht finden, da Frau Croft eher ne Distanzkämpferin ist (QTEs mal außen vor gelassen).


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber zeichnet sich Uncharted nicht auch bzw. besonders durch seine Voll-Körperkontakt-Action aus ? Sowas in der Art wird man in TR ja an sich nicht finden, da Frau Croft eher ne Distanzkämpferin ist (QTEs mal außen vor gelassen).


 Du wirst lachen ... findet man:

Ich hab u.a. ein paar Skills für Nahkampf erlernt. Ausweichen, Ausweichen mit anschließendem Verletzen und als Krönung im Skillbaum: Ausweichen mit Töten, sollte der Gegner nicht gepanzert sein.

Ich hab TR primär mit Bogen für Entfernung und anschließend im Nahkampf mit Spitzhacke gespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen ... findet man:
> 
> Ich hab u.a. ein paar Skills für Nahkampf erlernt. Ausweichen, Ausweichen mit anschließendem Verletzen und als Krönung im Skillbaum: Ausweichen mit Töten, sollte der Gegner nicht gepanzert sein.
> 
> Ich hab TR primär mit Bogen für Entfernung und anschließnd im Nahkampf mit Spitzhacke gespielt.


 Aha... Okay, dann wird ja in den nächsten Spielstunden einiges auf mich zukommen.
Da kommt mir das lange Oster-WE sehr gelegen.


----------



## shippy74 (28. März 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir neulich bei der Ubisoft Aktion von Steam endlich mal *FarCry3* abgegriffen. Hab ja ein gutes Spiel erwartet, aber holla, ist das ein Kracher.



Das steht bei mir auch auf der Liste ganz Oben sobald ich in der Ac Reihe alles gemeuchelt hab was mir in den Weg kommt, mir isses momentan noch zu Teuer, da der MP wohl wieder nicht richtig Funktioniert. Und ich bezahle keinen Vollpreis wenn der Hersteller noch zu Geizig ist Richtige Server laufen zu lassen. Dieses Match Macking von Ubisoft ist das letzte, Funktioniert in GRFS nur bei ner Handvoll Leute und auch bei Farcry sieht es nicht anders aus. Und wenn ich die hälfte nicht Spielen kann (MP und Koop) brauch oder will ich auch nicht den Vollen Preis zahlen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. März 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Das steht bei mir auch auf der Liste ganz Oben sobald ich in der Ac Reihe alles gemeuchelt hab was mir in den Weg kommt, mir isses momentan noch zu Teuer, da der MP wohl wieder nicht richtig Funktioniert. Und ich bezahle keinen Vollpreis wenn der Hersteller noch zu Geizig ist Richtige Server laufen zu lassen. Dieses Match Macking von Ubisoft ist das letzte, Funktioniert in GRFS nur bei ner Handvoll Leute und auch bei Farcry sieht es nicht anders aus. Und wenn ich die hälfte nicht Spielen kann (MP und Koop) brauch oder will ich auch nicht den Vollen Preis zahlen.


 
AC war auch das letzte was ich gespielt habe. Wobei mich ACII richtig begeistern konnte und Brotherhood mich dann in seiner Größe etwas erschlagen hat. Habs dann irgendwann zu Gunsten anderer Titel erst mal auf Eis gelegt. 

Den MP von FC3 hab ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert. Aber das ist meinem Empfinden nach auch kein MP Spiel. Alleine die Kampagne wäre den Vollpreis wert gewesen. Ubisoft macht da einfach so vieles so richtg. Wenn ich die Story mal durch hab, dann werde ich mir auch mal den MP angucken, aber das ist für mich dann tatsächlich eher nen Bonus von wegen "den gibts halt auch noch".


----------



## shippy74 (28. März 2013)

Das stimmt schon ich seh es halt etwas anders, wenn es drin ist soll es auch Funktionieren egal wie der SP ist und die koop Kampagne muß man ja auch machen um gewissen Sachen zu bekommen(das gefällt mir gut an Uplay) und wenn der dann nicht geht stehst du da wie ein Depp weil du nicht alles Sehen kannst oder bekommst. Das meinte ich damit. Ich kann zb in GRFS nicht alle Waffen bekommen weil der koop nicht Funktioniert wie er soll.
Dazu gibt es Waffen und Tarnungen die ich noch bekommen kann wenn ich gewissen Codes aus anderen Spielen und Webseiten finde. Auch hier gibts das eine Spiel schon nicht mehr (facebook)
Das ärgert mich persönlich dann schon, wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe will ich auch das ganze pack und alle Möglichkeiten und nicht nur einen Teil.
bin da vielleicht auch etwas eigen drin das geb ich zu.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. März 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon ich seh es halt etwas anders, wenn es drin ist soll es auch Funktionieren egal wie der SP ist und die koop Kampagne muß man ja auch machen um gewissen Sachen zu bekommen(das gefällt mir gut an Uplay) und wenn der dann nicht geht stehst du da wie ein Depp weil du nicht alles Sehen kannst oder bekommst. Das meinte ich damit. Ich kann zb in GRFS nicht alle Waffen bekommen weil der koop nicht Funktioniert wie er soll.
> Dazu gibt es Waffen und Tarnungen die ich noch bekommen kann wenn ich gewissen Codes aus anderen Spielen und Webseiten finde. Auch hier gibts das eine Spiel schon nicht mehr (facebook)
> Das ärgert mich persönlich dann schon, wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe will ich auch das ganze pack und alle Möglichkeiten und nicht nur einen Teil.
> bin da vielleicht auch etwas eigen drin das geb ich zu.



Ne, den Ärger verstehe ich gut. Ich habs ja auch nicht zum Vollpreis gekauft (ebensowenig wie GRFS). Die Probleme hatte Ubisoft ja schon beim letzten SplinterCell. Ist nen riesen Akt da mal nen Koopspiel zum Laufen zu kriegen -.-
Aber dennoch ist FC3 ne Empfehlung wert, auch ohne MP und Koop Schnickschnack, wenn nicht zum Vollpreis, dann eben beim nächsten Steam Sale. Ich habe die 30 Euro jedenfalls nicht bereut. Anders als z.B. bei Dishonored, wo ich 50 Euro gezahlt habe, alles dabei war, und mir das Spiel dann nicht gefallen hat.


----------



## LordCrash (28. März 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun wisch dir mal die Pipi aus deinem "elitären PC Masterrace!!11eins"-Gesicht!
> 
> Uncharted kennt man auch als nicht PS Spieler, ich selbst habe keine PS und noch nie eine besessen. Trotzdem gibt es solche Dinge wie Internet und Gametrailers.com, GamersYDE etc. um dort massig Trailer *und* auch Gameplayvideos zu sehen. Vorallem GamersYDE veröffentlich häufig reale Spielszenen als HD Material.
> 
> ...


 Das hat doch mit elitär nichts zu tun. Aber ich sehe einfach keinen Sinn darin, mich über Spiele zu informieren, die ich mangels der fehlenden Plattform sowieso nicht spielen werde. Da kann ich meine Zeit auch einfach sinnvoller verplempern.....

Dass du auf andere Forenuser keine Rücksicht nimmst, ist mir schon klar.Vor allem nicht, wenn jemand die Wörter "Konsole" und "nicht" in einem Satz benutzt..... 

Übrigens informiere ich mich auch nicht über Gartenartikel und Häkelmaterial, falls du hier auch noch Vergleiche ziehen willst....

Wenn Tomb Raider ein 3d Person Shooter mit Klettereinlagen ist (welche Rätsel?), dann ist es eben auch Uncharted....


----------



## shippy74 (28. März 2013)

Lightbringer667

Ich will FC3 ja auch unbedingt, schaue jede Woche bei uns im Laden ob ich es nicht für 30 Euro bekommen kann, ich will kein Steam und bevorzuge die Verpackung, ich liebe es wenn ich die Patches alle Auf Cd brennen  und in die Hülle dazu Packen kann. Genau das ist der Grund warum ich in den letzten Wochen sieben(7) Ubisoft Spiele gekauft hab. Und keines davon war ein Fehlkauf,  genau so wie ich es von Früher gewohnt war. Bis auf den besagten MP finde ich die Aktuellen Spiele echt Top, Splinter Cell Conviction überleg ich gerade sogar das DLC zu kaufen und von GRFS hab ich auch das SP DLC gekauft, was ich normal bei keinem Hersteller oder Spiel mache.
Für mich ist Ubisoft momentan der einzige Hersteller mit DRM Tool der auf dem richtigen Weg ist. Klar ich muß das Spiel an den Account binden aber ich muß nur einmal Online sein um es zu Aktivieren und kann die Patches überall frei laden. Fast wie in alten Zeiten.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. März 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Lightbringer667
> 
> Ich will FC3 ja auch unbedingt, schaue jede Woche bei uns im Laden ob ich es nicht für 30 Euro bekommen kann, ich will kein Steam und bevorzuge die Verpackung, ich liebe es wenn ich die Patches alle Auf Cd brennen  und in die Hülle dazu Packen kann. Genau das ist der Grund warum ich in den letzten Wochen sieben(7) Ubisoft Spiele gekauft hab. Und keines davon war ein Fehlkauf,  genau so wie ich es von Früher gewohnt war. Bis auf den besagten MP finde ich die Aktuellen Spiele echt Top, Splinter Cell Conviction überleg ich gerade sogar das DLC zu kaufen und von GRFS hab ich auch das SP DLC gekauft, was ich normal bei keinem Hersteller oder Spiel mache.
> Für mich ist Ubisoft momentan der einzige Hersteller mit DRM Tool der auf dem richtigen Weg ist. Klar ich muß das Spiel an den Account binden aber ich muß nur einmal Online sein um es zu Aktivieren und kann die Patches überall frei laden. Fast wie in alten Zeiten.


 
Ja, Ubisoft macht tatsächlich vieles Richtig in Sachen Spiele und DRM. Mit dem Uplay Ding komm ich nicht so sonderlich gut klar. Finde das Ding eher unübersichtlich und fehlerbehaftet. So lange du es nur für dich nutzt ist das alles kein Problem, aber sobald du mal nen Koop Match über UPlay organisieren willst, kannst ganz schön Probleme bekommen 

Gut, wenn man Steam vermeiden will, muss man Glück im Laden haben. Ich denke mal, dass FC3 erst so im Sommer / Herbst runtergesetzt wird, wenn die nächsten großen Ubisoft Titel erscheinen.


----------



## Controller (28. März 2013)

Bioshock Infinite! Und ich bin bis jetzt echt begeistert! Vorallem den Nahkamp fand ich echt krass!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird mein Spiel über die Osterfeiertage sein! Nebenher spiel ich noch Pressure. Cooler kleiner Shooting/Racer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße Daniel


----------



## LordCrash (28. März 2013)

Ubisoft Spiele gibt es nicht auf Steam.....

Du kannst dir das Spiel online kaufen, den Installer runterladen (und optional auf DVD brennen), installieren und dann einfach in Uplay per Key aktivieren. 

Hier z.B. für ca. 32€ per paypal: Far Cry 3 na Nuuvem


----------



## shippy74 (28. März 2013)

LordCrash

Danke für den Link,leider ist es so wie es angeboten wird nichts für mich. Wie gesagt der Alte Shippy braucht ne Verpackung die er alle paar Tage mal abstauben kann. Ich werde weiter die Augen offen halten.

 Lightbringer667
Koop und MP hab ich bei Ubisoft aufgegeben, ich kenne das Problem aus den besagten Spielen und ist mir auch nun egal da ich eh nicht der MP Spieler bin. Ich nutz Uplay nur um die Spiele zu starten oder Aktivieren, hab nicht einen einzigen Freund da in einer Liste oder so. Ich bin zu 90% reiner SP Spieler.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. März 2013)

Ich habe mir heute Two Worlds 2 inkl. Addon für 15 Euro im Media Markt gekauft und werde das gleich installieren und spielen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. März 2013)

Gerade *To The Moon* durchgespielt. Und ich muss sagen, es ist eigentlich eine Schande, dass man solch emotionalen Geschichten fast ausschließlich in Indie-Games und generell in Videospielen fast gar nicht zu sehen bekommt. Und ich rede nicht von emotionalen _Momenten_ in Videospielen, sondern durchgehend bewegenden Geschichten. To The Moon ist traurig, aber auch witzig und trotz seines Pixel-Stils hat es einen recht erwachsenen Ton. Spielerisch hauchdünn und mit vier bis fünf Stunden auch nicht sehr lang, aber das ist Nebensache. 

*Slender: The Arrival* habe ich mir auch mal gegönnt. Ich bin zwar schon seit Jahren nicht mehr empfänglich für Grusel und Horror, aber die Stimmung des Spiels und die Atmosphäre samt sehr gelungener Sound-Kulisse macht mich dennoch an. Es hat anders als die kostenlose Version nun eine sehr hübsche Optik, abwechslungsreicheres Gameplay, mehr als einen Gegner und sogar eine Hintergrundgeschichte, zu der man mehr bei der Erkundung der Umgebung erfährt. Dort gibt es nämlich Briefe, Hinweise und andere Dinge zu entdecken. Wer auf Horror und Spiele steht, die von der Atmosphäre leben, macht hier mit knappen zehn Euro definitiv nichts falsch.  Obwohl die Umgebung sich nach jedem Ableben verändert und einem die Orientierung raubt, blicken aber auch Schisser irgendwann hinter die Mechaniken.

Außerdem zocke ich nun endlich *Spec Ops: The Line* (dank Lordcrash  ). Habe lange auf einen Deal gewartet und bei Nuuvem war es für vier Euro im Angebot. Spielerisch ziemlicher Standard und recht anspruchslos. Die Handlung und Antikriegs-Haltung des Spiels ist aber der Hauptgrund, es zu spielen. Sicherlich nicht perfekt und mit Macken, aber dennoch ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, was Militär-Shooter mit Kriegs-Thematik angeht.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. März 2013)

Wie angekündigt spiele ich Two Worlds 2, bis jetzt an die 9 Stunden gespielt.  Schön dass ich auch direkt den frischen Vergleich mit Fable 3 ziehen kann. Was TW2 im Vergleich zu F3 besser macht ist der Rollenspielanteil, was auch nicht besonders schwierig ist, da diese bei F3 so gut wie nicht vorhanden sind.
Bei der Geschichte bzw. Präsentation ist es eher genau umgekehrt, da ist F3 um Längen besser. Am Anfang ist TW2 in dieser Hinsicht noch ganz gut dabei, lässt dann aber relativ stark nach.

Bei TW2 kann man übrigens über eine eigens erstellte Datei Feintuning betreiben, falls es jemand spielt oder spielen wird, diese Einstellungen favorisiere ich bis jetzt für mich.

```
engine.usedof 1
Engine.BloomMultiplier 0
graph.SetFastRunSpecialEFX 0
engine.edgeaablend 0
cam.zoom.min 50
cam.zoom.max 150
cam.fight.zoom 100
```
Ich hatte zuerst den FOV erhöht, aber das führt zu Verzerrungen, da sind Änderungen für die Kamera meiner Meinung nach sehr viel sinnvoller.

Jedenfalls TW2 werde ich sicher nicht so schnell wie F3 durchspielen können. Ich habe mich dazu entschieden alle Attributpunkte in Stärke zu investieren, was darin resultiert, dass mich die stärkeren Gegner mit einem einzigen Schlag vernichten (mittlerer Schwierigkeitsgrad).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2013)

Knapp 4 Stunden "Tomb Raider " gezockt.
Auch wenn die wenigen geheimen Gräber fast schon eine Beleidigung für Spieler der vorherigen Teile sind (Schwierigkeitsgrad ? Rätselkomplexität ? Hallo, wo seid ihr ???)  und man wirklich eine Blitz-Verwandlung von Young Lara vor sich hat (vom Häufchen Elend zur waffenstrotzenden Powerfrau), der überwiegende Actionpart macht irre Laune. Genial inszeniert, mitunter explosive und schockige Momente und dank einer astreinen Soundkulisse mitsamt superben Soundtrack eine Spielatmosphäre auf Hollywood-Niveau.

Die neue Croft gefällt mir. Im Falle eines Sequels könnten die Gräberrätsel aber kräftig aufgestockt werden, qualitativ wie quantitativ.


----------



## LordCrash (31. März 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wie angekündigt spiele ich Two Worlds 2, bis jetzt an die 9 Stunden gespielt.  Schön dass ich auch direkt den frischen Vergleich mit Fable 3 ziehen kann. Was TW2 im Vergleich zu F3 besser macht ist der Rollenspielanteil, was auch nicht besonders schwierig ist, da diese bei F3 so gut wie nicht vorhanden sind.
> Bei der Geschichte bzw. Präsentation ist es eher genau umgekehrt, da ist F3 um Längen besser. Am Anfang ist TW2 in dieser Hinsicht noch ganz gut dabei, lässt dann aber relativ stark nach.
> 
> Bei TW2 kann man übrigens über eine eigens erstellte Datei Feintuning betreiben, falls es jemand spielt oder spielen wird, diese Einstellungen favorisiere ich bis jetzt für mich.
> ...



TW 2 ist praktisch ein reines Open-World-Sandboxgame, noch viel mehr als TES Spiele. Eine große Story kannst du da nicht erwarten....



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Knapp 4 Stunden "Tomb Raider " gezockt.
> Auch wenn die wenigen geheimen Gräber fast schon eine Beleidigung für Spieler der vorherigen Teile sind (Schwierigkeitsgrad ? Rätselkomplexität ? Hallo, wo seid ihr ???)  und man wirklich eine Blitz-Verwandlung von Young Lara vor sich hat (vom Häufchen Elend zur waffenstrotzenden Powerfrau), der überwiegende Actionpart macht irre Laune. Genial inszeniert, mitunter explosive und schockige Momente und dank einer astreinen Soundkulisse mitsamt superben Soundtrack eine Spielatmosphäre auf Hollywood-Niveau.
> 
> Die neue Croft gefällt mir. Im Falle eines Sequels könnten die Gräberrätsel aber kräftig aufgestockt werden, qualitativ wie quantitativ.



Naja, wenn sie im neuen Teil diese "verletztliche" Lara jetzt einfach weglassen und ihr wieder diese Angelina Jolie Attitude (Powerfrau) geben, dann macht das alles auch wieder mehr Sinn und auch die Hollywoodaction passt dann endlich richtig. Diese ganze "menschliche" Seite war zwar schön gedacht, passte aber einfach null zum Gameplay. Sonst hätte man Lara ganz anders und mit viel weniger Action durch die Story bringen müssen. Man kann halt nicht beides auf einmal haben/machen (zumindest nicht logisch und nachvollziehabar....


----------



## MisterSmith (31. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> TW 2 ist praktisch ein reines Open-World-Sandboxgame, noch viel mehr als TES Spiele. Eine große Story kannst du da nicht erwarten....


Story ist ja da, nur die präsentiert sich halt nicht besonders gut, außer am Anfang. Und die haben schon Lösungen integriert, also dass wenn man den "vorgesehenen" Pfad verlässt, einfach eine Meldung kommt das man gescheitert ist.

Ich will jetzt nichts spoilern, aber ich habe das Gefühl dass sich die Entwickler am Anfang da besonders viel Mühe gemacht haben. Dennoch ist TW2 ein sehr gutes Spiel, es ist nur so dass der Unterschied im Storytelling zu Fable 3 immens groß ist und mir das deshalb vermutlich so auffällt weil ich F3 zuvor gespielt habe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. März 2013)

Gerade *Bioshock Infinite* durchgespielt. Ich bin immer noch total baff und sitze so da -> 
Einfach nur Wahnsinn das Spiel. Wunderbare Atmosphäre, interessante Charaktere, vor allem Elizabeth ist vielleicht der beste Charakter in einem Spiel überhaupt. Auch die dt. Sprachausgabe ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich gut gelungen. Ich find' das Spiel generell rundum gelungen, es hat keine wirklichen Schwächen. Gut, über den Shooterpart lässt sich vielleicht streiten, aber ich fand' auch den ganz gut gemacht. Die Geschichte ist für ein Computerspiel auch wahnsinnig komplex und vor allem das Ende, da denkt man nur: "Was zur Hölle?"
Wenn ein Spiel wirklich den Begriff Kunst verdient hat, dann das hier. Ich kann jetzt nach dem Durchspielen die ganzen hohen Wertungen verstehen. Es ist einfach nur Wahnsinn. Eines der besten Spiele, die ich je zocken durfte.


----------



## LordCrash (31. März 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gerade *Bioshock Infinite* durchgespielt. Ich bin immer noch total baff und sitze so da ->
> Einfach nur Wahnsinn das Spiel. Wunderbare Atmosphäre, interessante Charaktere, vor allem Elizabeth ist vielleicht der beste Charakter in einem Spiel überhaupt. Auch die dt. Sprachausgabe ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich gut gelungen. Ich find' das Spiel generell rundum gelungen, es hat keine wirklichen Schwächen. Gut, über den Shooterpart lässt sich vielleicht streiten, aber ich fand' auch den ganz gut gemacht. Die Geschichte ist für ein Computerspiel auch wahnsinnig komplex und vor allem das Ende, da denkt man nur: "Was zur Hölle?"
> Wenn ein Spiel wirklich den Begriff Kunst verdient hat, dann das hier. Ich kann jetzt nach dem Durchspielen die ganzen hohen Wertungen verstehen. Es ist einfach nur Wahnsinn. Eines der besten Spiele, die ich je zocken durfte.


 Der beste Charakter in einem Spiel ist immer noch Geralt.... 

Zum Rest müsste ich das Spiel nächste Woche erst selbst mal zocken. Bisher hört sich das mit der Story für mich so an, wie eine künstlich auf komplex gemachte Mysterygeschichte. Das hat mir schon bei dem unglaublich überbewerteten Inception nicht gefallen. Wenn man am Ende nur dasitzt und sich fragen muss "Was zur Hölle?" ist das nicht unbedingt ein Prädikat für gutes Storytelling. Aber ich lass ich mal überraschen....


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Der beste Charakter in einem Spiel ist immer noch Geralt....
> 
> Zum Rest müsste ich das Spiel nächste Woche erst selbst mal zocken. Bisher hört sich das mit der Story für mich so an, wie eine künstlich auf komplex gemachte Mysterygeschichte. Das hat mir schon bei dem unglaublich überbewerteten Inception nicht gefallen. Wenn man am Ende nur dasitzt und sich fragen muss "Was zur Hölle?" ist das nicht unbedingt ein Prädikat für gutes Storytelling. Aber ich lass ich mal überraschen....


 
Geralt kann man aber auch schwierig vergleichen, weil er ja der Protagonist bei TW ist und Elizabeth ein NPC. Und im Bereich der NPCs ist Elizabeth für mich im Moment auch das Beste mit dem ich bisher spielen durfte 
Warum hast du eigentlich so eine negative Enstellung gegenüber Infinite, obwohl du noch gar nicht gespielt hast?


----------



## Enisra (31. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Der beste Charakter in einem Spiel ist immer noch Geralt....
> 
> Zum Rest müsste ich das Spiel nächste Woche erst selbst mal zocken. Bisher hört sich das mit der Story für mich so an, wie eine künstlich auf komplex gemachte Mysterygeschichte. Das hat mir schon bei dem unglaublich überbewerteten Inception nicht gefallen. Wenn man am Ende nur dasitzt und sich fragen muss "Was zur Hölle?" ist das nicht unbedingt ein Prädikat für gutes Storytelling. Aber ich lass ich mal überraschen....


 
naja, ich finde so Filme wie ein Avalon oder eXistenZ oder Blade Runner Final Cut, die auch nicht alles auflösen wesentlich besser als so Streifen, die dann künstlich irgendwas erklären, was dann meistens ein ziemlicher Fail wird, so wie die Erklärungen in The Core oder Armageddon die halt mal einfach überhaupt nicht stimmen oder noch besser, wie halt im Original Cut von Blade Runner mit den Erklärungen und der Resteverwertung von Shining am Ende


----------



## LordCrash (31. März 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Geralt kann man aber auch schwierig vergleichen, weil er ja der Protagonist bei TW ist und Elizabeth ein NPC. Und im Bereich der NPCs ist Elizabeth für mich im Moment auch das Beste mit dem ich bisher spielen durfte
> Warum hast du eigentlich so eine negative Enstellung gegenüber Infinite, obwohl du noch gar nicht gespielt hast?


 Ich habe eine negative Einstellung, weil ich zum einen die Vorgänger nicht wirklich mochte, weil ich gegenüber gehypten Spielen immer vorsichtig bin und weil ich (mittels Tests, Videos, Usermeinungen) schon so viel über die Story gehört habe, dass ich noch stutziger geworden bin. Und meiner Erfahrung nach sind Geschichten, bei denen man am Ende nicht genau weiß, wie man sie jetzt wirklich einschätzen soll, in den meisten Fällen nicht unbedingt die besten (siehe z.B. Inception). Natürlich gilt dasselbe für Geschichten, die einfach nur plump und eindimensional sind, keine Frage. Es ist eben die Kunst am Schreiben, eine kohärente, in sich logische Geschichte in einer funktionierenden und nachvollziehbaren Welt zu erschaffen, die weder zu plump ist, noch inhaltliche oder logische Lücken mit unnötiger Mystik und Komplexität überdeckt. Die wirklich großen Geschichten leben von ihren Charakteren. Elizabeth mag da hervorstechen, aber ein guter Charakter reicht selten für eine gelungene Story. Erst das Zusammenspiel zwischen mehreren ausgefeilten und gut geschriebenen Charakteren sorgt für die richtigen Emotionen und Spannungen in einer Story, die weder eine überbordende Mystik noch krude, an Komplexität vorbeigehende Andeutugen benötigt. Charaktere sind komplex (im echten Leben), Geschichten eher selten (auch wenn selten alles so ist, wie es scheint). Das kann der kleine, aber sehr bedeutsame Unterschied zwischen einer sehr guten und einer nurdurchschnittlichen (aber vielfach als gut interpretierten) Geschichte sein. 
Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit das alles tatsächlich auch auf BS: Infinite zutrifft, ich bin nur vorsichtig geworden (wie gesagt). Ich denke, ich werde das Spiel nächste Woche trotz allem selbst mal spielen und dann werden wir ja sehen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich habe eine negative Einstellung, weil ich zum einen die Vorgänger nicht wirklich mochte, weil ich gegenüber gehypten Spielen immer vorsichtig bin und weil ich (mittels Tests, Videos, Usermeinungen) schon so viel über die Story gehört habe, dass ich noch stutziger geworden bin. Und meiner Erfahrung nach sind Geschichten, bei denen man am Ende nicht genau weiß, wie man sie jetzt wirklich einschätzen soll, in den meisten Fällen nicht unbedingt die besten (siehe z.B. Inception). Natürlich gilt dasselbe für Geschichten, die einfach nur plump und eindimensional sind, keine Frage. Es ist eben die Kunst am Schreiben, eine kohärente, in sich logische Geschichte in einer funktionierenden und nachvollziehbaren Welt zu erschaffen, die weder zu plump ist, noch inhaltliche oder logische Lücken mit unnötiger Mystik und Komplexität überdeckt. Die wirklich großen Geschichten leben von ihren Charakteren. Elizabeth mag da hervorstechen, aber ein guter Charakter reicht selten für eine gelungene Story. Erst das Zusammenspiel zwischen mehreren ausgefeilten und gut geschriebenen Charakteren sorgt für die richtigen Emotionen und Spannungen in einer Story, die weder eine überbordende Mystik noch krude, an Komplexität vorbeigehende Andeutugen benötigt. Charaktere sind komplex (im echten Leben), Geschichten eher selten (auch wenn selten alles so ist, wie es scheint). Das kann der kleine, aber sehr bedeutsame Unterschied zwischen einer sehr guten und einer nurdurchschnittlichen (aber vielfach als gut interpretierten) Geschichte sein.
> Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit das alles tatsächlich auch auf BS: Infinite zutrifft, ich bin nur vorsichtig geworden (wie gesagt). Ich denke, ich werde das Spiel nächste Woche trotz allem selbst mal spielen und dann werden wir ja sehen.



Ach so ok wenn dir die Vorgänger auch nicht gefallen ist ja alles klar. Du hast keine Ahnung von Videospielen 

Aber im Ernst:
es gibt durchaus mehr als nur diesen einen tollen Charakter keine Angst. Der Protagonist selbst gefällt mir bisher auch sehr gut, vor allem sein Zusammenspiel mit Elizabeth ist super, und der Antagonist und andere Personen die eine Rolle spielen sind ebenfalls gut dargestellt.
 Und zu der Story kann ich bisher noch nichts abschließendes sagn, erst in den nächsten paar Tagen wenn ich durch bin (müsste jetzt kurz vor Ende sein) aber bisher wirkt alles sehr durchdacht und harmonisch  Wenn man sich darauf einlässt und auch selber noch ein bisschen erforscht und in der Lage ist nachzudenken macht die Story extrem viel Spass und fesselt eigentlich durchgehend. 
Das man das Gameplay kritisiert kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, auch wenn es mir nicht so geht, aber Story und Charaktere sind brilliant das muss glaube ich jeder zugeben. Also bezwing einfach dein inneren Haterhund, versuch unvoreingenommen auf das Spiel zuzugehen und genieß es


----------



## LordCrash (31. März 2013)

Haha, mein Haterhund wird sowieso früher oder später besiegt. Ich habe sogar alle CoD bisher gezockt (jaja, ich weiß...), nur Black Ops 2 wurde selbst mir dann irgendwann zu doof und langweilig..... 

Aber ein paar Shooter schiebe ich immer noch vor mir her, Crysis 3, Dead Space 3 und jetzt auch noch Infinite....irgendwie reizen die mich gerade alle nicht so besonders. Würde zur Zeit viel lieber mal wieder ein neues RPG zocken, aber da kommt so schnell nichts Anständiges raus....


----------



## Exar-K (1. April 2013)

Bioshock Infinite durchgespielt.
Ich bin sprachlos, es hat meine kühnsten Erwartungen übertroffen.
Die Geschichte inkl. dem Ende ist so ziemlich das Beste, was ich bisher im Spielesektor erleben durfte.
Ein brillantes Meisterwerk.


Leider hat es jetzt die Messlatte in dem Bereich derartig hoch angesetzt, dass mich zukünftige Spiele dahingehend wohl nur enttäuschen können.


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. April 2013)

So ich bin jetzt auch mit Bioshock Infinite durch. Und was soll ich sagen?
Ich bin total geplättet und muss jetzt glaube ich erstmal drüber schlafen und meine Gedanken bezüglich Story und Ende sortieren.

Meine Meinung von dem Spiel deckt sich mit den von Shadow und Exar. Es ist ein absolutes Meisterwerk.
Vermutlich werde ich im Laufe der nächsten Tage gleich den nächsten Durchlauf starten. Beim zweiten Durchspielen hat man vermutlich nochmal einen ganz anderen Blickwinkel auf die Geschehnisse. 
Es ist glaube ich das erste Spiel seit langer Zeit das es geschafft hat alle meine Erwartungen zu erfüllen und diese sogar, in Bezug auf die Story, weit zu übertreffen und das obwohl meine Erwartungen extrem hoch waren. Ich liebe dieses Spiel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2013)

Bioshock Infinite ist vor allem eines der wenigen Spiele, welche den Spieler wirklich ernst nehmen. Bei vielen anderen Spielen hat man das Gefühl, die Entwickler halten ihre Spieler alle für dumme Gestalten, die keiner komplexen Geschichte folgen können, sondern alles total einfach gestrickt sein muss und ihnen alles vorgekaut werden muss. Da war dieses Spiel wirklich mal sehr erfrischend.

@LordCrash: Ich meinte natürlich als bester Nebencharakter in einem Spiel, da hab ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt.

Gerade eben hab ich* To the Moon* durchgespielt: Das Spiel wurde mit dem RPG-Maker gemacht, daher wirkt die Grafik wie früher bei den alten Nintendo-Spielen. Es gibt auch keine Sprachausgabe und man muss die ganzen Texte lesen. Es gibt auch nicht sonderlich viel Interaktivität im Spiel an sich. Keine Action, keine Ballereien, dafür sehr viele Emotionen. Man könnte dem Spiel also eine Menge ankreiden, wenn man das möchte. Das, was es da aber wirklich möchte, eine Geschichte zu erzählen. Das macht es wirklich verdammt gut. Die ist so lieb gemacht, so emotional teilweise. Da zeigt sich mal wieder, dass man keine ultra-realistische Grafik braucht, um eine wirklich gute Geschichte zu erzählen und Charaktere zu erschaffen, an die man sich lange erinnen möchte. Mit glücklichen Erinnerungen, aber vielleicht auch dem ein oder anderen Tränchen im Auge.
Grob die Geschichte umschrieben, ohne zu spoilern: Es geht um einen Großvater, der im Sterben liegt, nur noch 2-3 Tage zu Leben hat und sein letzter Wunsch ist es zum Mond zu fliegen. Man erfährt sehr viel über sein Leben, was er dort so erlebt hat, welche Schicksale, welche glücklichen und welche traurigen Momente er erlebte. Sehr feinfühlig dargestellt und es spielt mit den Gefühlen, mit den Erinnerungen und Sehnsüchten, der Kindheit, dem Älterwerden und auch mit dem Tod. Sehr emotional irgendwie. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal durchzuspielen. Es ist auch nicht lange, vielleicht 4-6 Stunden und kostet auch nur 8 Euro. Eine große Empfehlung meinerseits gibt es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gerade eben hab ich* To the Moon* durchgespielt: Das Spiel wurde mit dem RPG-Maker gemacht, daher wirkt die Grafik wie früher bei den alten Nintendo-Spielen. Es gibt auch keine Sprachausgabe und man muss die ganzen Texte lesen. Es gibt auch nicht sonderlich viel Interaktivität im Spiel an sich. Keine Action, keine Ballereien, dafür sehr viele Emotionen. Man könnte dem Spiel also eine Menge ankreiden, wenn man das möchte. Das, was es da aber wirklich möchte, eine Geschichte zu erzählen. Das macht es wirklich verdammt gut. Die ist so lieb gemacht, so emotional teilweise. Da zeigt sich mal wieder, dass man keine ultra-realistische Grafik braucht, um eine wirklich gute Geschichte zu erzählen und Charaktere zu erschaffen, an die man sich lange erinnen möchte. Mit glücklichen Erinnerungen, aber vielleicht auch dem ein oder anderen Tränchen im Auge.
> Grob die Geschichte umschrieben, ohne zu spoilern: Es geht um einen Großvater, der im Sterben liegt, nur noch 2-3 Tage zu Leben hat und sein letzter Wunsch ist es zum Mond zu fliegen. Man erfährt sehr viel über sein Leben, was er dort so erlebt hat, welche Schicksale, welche glücklichen und welche traurigen Momente er erlebte. Sehr feinfühlig dargestellt und es spielt mit den Gefühlen, mit den Erinnerungen und Sehnsüchten, der Kindheit, dem Älterwerden und auch mit dem Tod. Sehr emotional irgendwie. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal durchzuspielen. Es ist auch nicht lange, vielleicht 4-6 Stunden und kostet auch nur 8 Euro. Eine große Empfehlung meinerseits gibt es auf jeden Fall.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen 
To the Moon war eins der emotionalsten Spiele die ich je gespielt hab und somit auch das beste Beispiel dafür das es bei sowas nicht auf die Grafik ankommt. Sollte man gespielt haben 

Ich spiel im Moment ein wenig Trials Evolution Gold Edition.
Ist leider kein so guter PC-Port. Die Menüführung ist umständlich und im Moment hab ich noch mit Texturnachladern und heftigen Framerateeinbrüchen zu kämpfen. Ich hoffe mal das da noch ein Patch nachgeliefert wird. 
Ansonsten macht das Spiel aber Spass und bietet jede Menge verschiedene Strecken. Ab dem mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad wird das Ganze aber extrem schwer bin mal gespannt wie lange ich mich noch motivieren kann weiter zu spielen 
Der zweite Durchlauf Bioshock Infinite hat auf jeden Fall Vorrang


----------



## shippy74 (1. April 2013)

So gerade Assainssins Creed 2 beendet, leider kann man da nur sagen, war nach Teil 1 noch ein gutes Stück besser und umfangreicher. Gott sei Dank haben morgen die Geschäfte wieder offen, ich will wissen wie es weiter geht. Hoffe das Brooderhout oder wie das heist genauso toll ist.


----------



## LordCrash (1. April 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> So gerade Assainssins Creed 2 beendet, leider kann man da nur sagen, war nach Teil 1 noch ein gutes Stück besser und umfangreicher. Gott sei Dank haben morgen die Geschäfte wieder offen, ich will wissen wie es weiter geht. Hoffe das Brooderhout oder wie das heist genauso toll ist.


 Alle AC Spiele sind gut, wenn einem das grundsätzliche Gameplay gefällt.


----------



## shippy74 (1. April 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Alle AC Spiele sind gut, wenn einem das grundsätzliche Gameplay gefällt.



Jepp das was ich bis jetzt gespielt hab,schreit eindeutig nach mehr Stoff.. Wieviele Teile gibts da denn jetzt eigendlich? Ich lese was von 3 Teilen aber finden tut man mehr? Will ja keines verpassen.


----------



## golani79 (1. April 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Jepp das was ich bis jetzt gespielt hab,schreit eindeutig nach mehr Stoff.. Wieviele Teile gibts da denn jetzt eigendlich? Ich lese was von 3 Teilen aber finden tut man mehr? Will ja keines verpassen.


 
Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed 2
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Assassin's Creed Revelations
Assassin´s Creed 3

Das ist ist die Reihenfolge - werde demnächst auch mal anfangen - bisher habe 1, 2 und Brotherhood, welche ich immer sehr günstig bei Steam bekommen habe.


----------



## LordCrash (2. April 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Assassin's Creed
> Assassin's Creed 2
> Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
> Assassin's Creed Revelations
> ...


 Jupp, ich habe alle AC Teile gespielt, nur die neuesten DLC von AC 3 fehlen mir noch. Ich bin zwar im Besitz des Season Pass für AC 3, hatte aber bisher keine Zeit dafür.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2013)

Hatte vorgestern abend einen sehr irritierenden Moment bei "Tomb Raider".
Ich stieß zweimal auf das "Grab der Unwürdigen", an zwei unterschiedlichen Orten. Wie das ???

Entweder hat mich mein Orientierungssinn für nen Moment im Stich gelassen oder das war ein sehr seltsamer Bug...


----------



## Rabowke (2. April 2013)

... da meine Freundin am WE arbeiten war, hab ich die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und endlich DmC durchgespielt.

Selten ein so perfekt durchgestyltes, und dennoch abgedrehtes Spiel mit anspruchsvollen Bosskämpfen gespielt! Bereits auf dem mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad sollte man einigermaßen gut mit dem Gamepad umgehen können. 

Ansonsten hab ich mich am WE ca. ne halbe Stunde durch Bioshock Infinite geballert, nun ja. Der Funke mag irgendwie nicht überspringen, vllt. liegts daran, dass das Spiel mit Ultra Einstellungen auf meinem PC manchmal doch recht zähflüssig läuft. 

Trotzdem bleib ich am Ball ...


----------



## shippy74 (2. April 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Assassin's Creed
> Assassin's Creed 2
> Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
> Assassin's Creed Revelations
> ...



Danke für die Info, bin gerade Brotherhood am Installieren und musste vorhin im Geschäft feststellen das es jetzt ne Spezial Edition von Assains Creed Gibt.
Alle Teile inkl aller DLC in einer Box, auch künftige DLC sind für AC3 mit dabei, Kostenpunkt 89,90. Ich denk für Leute die noch keinen Teil haben ist das ein gutes Angebot.

Rabowke, was ich bis jetzt von Bioschock gesehen hab ,hat mich auch nicht wirklich vom Hocker gehauen, mag auch daran liegen das man wieder so merkwürdige Kräfte hat mit denen ICH in nem Shooter nix anfangen kann. Entweder mit Waffengewalt oder garnicht. Grafik ist Top und die Abgedrehte Spielwelt sieht auch Top aus,zumindest auf den Videos.
Auch wenn mich jetzt wohl alle Hassen aber das ist bei mir so ein 20 Euro Titel in ein paar Monaten, vielleicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> So gerade Assainssins Creed 2 beendet, leider kann man da nur sagen, war nach Teil 1 noch ein gutes Stück besser und umfangreicher. Gott sei Dank haben morgen die Geschäfte wieder offen, ich will wissen wie es weiter geht. Hoffe das Brooderhout oder wie das heist genauso toll ist.


 AC1 umfangreicher als AC2 ? Wielange hast du denn an den jeweiligen Titeln gesessen ?
Vom Spielumfang her war AC2 wesentlich größer und hatte mehr Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten zu bieten als sein Vorgänger, so waren jedenfalls meine Spielerinnerungen daran. Und diese sind gerade was die AC-Reihe betrifft nicht die Schlechtesten. 
Allerdings ist das Ambiente von AC1 eine Spur besser, zumindest da decken sich unsere beiden Geschmäcker.


----------



## shippy74 (2. April 2013)

Lies mal richtig, ich meinte das Teil 2 noch besser war wie Teil 1 gerade der Mehrumfang inkl, dem aufwerten des Familiensitzes fand ich klasse. Was mich an AC2 genervt hat war die Suche nach den Assassinen Gräbern das Klettern war oder ist echt anspruchsvoll, wo es dann bei mir echte Punkt Abzüge gibt oder gab war die Tatsache das ich dann noch gegen die Zeit Klettern muß weil Gewisse Tore nur XXX zeitlang offen sind. Ich kann nicht gut Klettern in Spielen und wenn ich eh schon Probleme hab mit dem WEG finden usw macht dieses unnötige Hetzerei die Sache echt nicht besser. 3 Gräber hab ich geplündert bei den anderen hab ich nach Gefühlten 100 Versuchen aufgegeben. Schade

Finde dieses Zeit Rennen in Spielen genauso Dumm wie in RE5 zu bestimmter Zeit ne Gewisse taste zu Drücken. Einfach unnötig und Frustet mehr als es dem Spieler Spaß macht. Wenn man schon ne offene Welt hat sollte man dem Spieler auch Gelegenheit geben jeden Winkel zu untersuchen und zu bestaunen. Gerade das macht es doch aus.

Im übrigen hab ich in AC1 ca 35 Stunden und in AC2 ca 60, bin auch öfter einfach mal so durch die Städte gelaufen und über Land geritten. Wollte halt alles sehen und Story hab ich nebenbei gemacht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2013)

Sorry, habe den Nebensatz mit dem "leider" jetzt negativ verstanden. Dann ist ja alles jutt !


----------



## shippy74 (2. April 2013)

Kein Problem, hab es vielleicht auch etwas komisch geschrieben. Auf jeden Fall hat die Reihe für mich echt was besonderes, bin normal der Shooter Typ aber dieses Abenteuer sollte man sich echt nicht entgehen lassen. Ich sagte ja schon ,die Städte sind sooooo toll und im Karneval von Venedig konnte man wieder interessante Sachen sehen. Einfach Herrlich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, hab es vielleicht auch etwas komisch geschrieben. Auf jeden Fall hat die Reihe für mich echt was besonderes, bin normal der Shooter Typ aber dieses Abenteuer sollte man sich echt nicht entgehen lassen. Ich sagte ja schon ,die Städte sind sooooo toll und im Karneval von Venedig konnte man wieder interessante Sachen sehen. Einfach Herrlich.


In Sachen Wiedergabe historischer Szenarien (in Bild, Ton, Atmosphäre, Sprache etc.) gibt es wirklich Niemanden, der Ubisoft auf dem Gebiet schlägt. Finde auch, dass kein anderer Genre-Vertreter es mit der AC-Reihe auf dem Niveau aufnehmen kann. 

Will dir nicht zuviel aus "Brotherhood" verraten, warte mal ab bis zu die Passionsspiele in Rom miterlebt hast. Das ist die mMn genialst durchdachteste Mission der Ezio-Trilogie.


----------



## shippy74 (2. April 2013)

Das Stimmt, ich war schon immer ein Ubisoft Fan. Mochte eigentlich fast alles was die so zum Kauf anboten. Das hatte sich damals mit dem Allways On dann schlagartig geändert. Jetzt wo man wieder so Spielen kann wie früher hab ich innerhalb von 3 Monaten Zehn(10) ubisoft Spiele gekauft, denke das sagt alles. Auf jeden Fall sollte man das Zurück rudern belohnen.


----------



## golani79 (5. April 2013)

Zur Zeit spiel ich ziemlich gerne Crusader Kings II - einfach cool, wieviele Geschichten sich in dem Game entwickeln können.
Zwar ziemlich komplex, aber jeh mehr man dahintersteigt, umso besser wird es.

Ab und zu passieren auch Unfälle 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mothman (5. April 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit spiel ich ziemlich gerne Crusader Kings II - einfach cool, wieviele Geschichten sich in dem Game entwickeln können.
> Zwar ziemlich komplex, aber jeh mehr man dahintersteigt, umso besser wird es.


Ein Kollege von mir spielt das mit Begeisterung. Er hat mir auch schon witzige Geschichten davon erzählt. Ich selbst habe es auch (seit irgendeinem Steam-Deal), fand die Einstiegs-Hürde aber bisher zu hoch. 

Ich werde heute wohl mal wieder etwas Battlefield 3 zocken und den neuen (?) DLC "End Game" ausprobieren. Ich bin kein Premium-Spieler. Habe aber 3 Addons. Müsste ich mir mal ausrechnen, ob sich ein Premium-Account da schon gelohnt hätte.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. April 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal *Kerbal Space Program* gegönnt, nachdem mir diverse Videos bei youtube sehr gut gefallen haben. Das ganze ist eine Raumflug-Simulation, in der mal aus vielen, vielen Bauteilen (Cockpits, Tanks, Raketen- und Turbinenmotoren, Flügel, Stabilisierungssysteme etc.) Raumschiffe und Flugzeuge bauen kann, die sich auch halbwegs physikalisch korrekt verhalten. Sieht einfach aus, ist aber verdammt schwer, wie ich gemerkt habe. Bis ich ein Flugzeug gebaut habe, das problemlos vom Kerbal Space Center (Startbasis für alle Raumschiffe und Flugzeuge auf dem Planeten Kerbin, der grob an die Erde erinnert) bis zum Nordpol fliegen konnte. Die Landung dort war zwar unsanft, aber meine Besatzung hat überlebt. Bis ich sicher zu anderen Planeten fliegen kann (Entfernungen sind realistisch, außerhalb der Planetenatmosphäre kann man mehr als 1.000fache Zeitbeschleunigung aktivieren, was auch nötig ist, wenn man die äußeren Planeten des Sonnensystems erreichen will), wird wohl noch eine Weile vergehen. Meine bisherigen Weltraumraketen waren sehr instabil.

Fazit: Das Spiel ist eine Art Mischung aus Trackmania (Raumschiffbau statt Streckenbau) und Microsoft Space Simulator (kennt den noch jemand?). Wer Zeit, Experimentierfreudigkeit und ein gewisses Interesse für die bemannte und unbemannte Raumfahrt hat, könnte da genau das richtige Spiel gefunden haben. Mir macht's jedenfalls ne Menge Spaß, vor allem, da einen das Spiel nicht an die Hand nimmt, sondern man sich Erfolge wirklich erarbeiten muss. Eines dieser Spiele, für die ich die Indie-Game-Szene so sehr liebe und auf EA & Co. mittlerweile gerne verzichte.


----------



## golani79 (5. April 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir spielt das mit Begeisterung. Er hat mir auch schon witzige Geschichten davon erzählt. Ich selbst habe es auch (seit irgendeinem Steam-Deal), fand die Einstiegs-Hürde aber bisher zu hoch.


 
Jo, der Einstieg machts nicht gerade einfacher mit dem Spiel anzufangen - am Anfang ist man ja total planlos 

Hab mir von dem hier ein paar Videos angeschaut. Der erklärts eigentlich recht gut.
Werde auf dem Level das ich gerade habe jetzt mal ein Weilchen spielen und mir im späteren Verlauf evtl. noch weitere Videos anschauen, um mehr über verschiedene Mechaniken zu erfahren.
Es gib im Paradoxforum sowohl das Handbuch, als auch nen indepth guide zum Download.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nj_2rPrh5rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. April 2013)

Habe mir gerade Red Orchestra 2 für 2,69€ im Steam Sale gekauft. Habe es schon beim letzten Free Weekend (ist dieses Wochende übrigens wieder) schon gezockt und hat mir recht gut gefallen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. April 2013)

Gerade so um die vier Stunden Bioshock Infinite gespielt. Macht Spaß


----------



## LordCrash (6. April 2013)

Ich habe keine Zeit mehr zum Spielen, hänge fast nur noch auf Kickstarter rum..... 

Spätestens am Sonntag werde ich wohl dann aber auch mal Bioshock: Infinite in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. April 2013)

Nach Infinite hat mich das Bioshock-Fieber gepackt und hab' die letzten Tage gleich noch mal *Bioshock 1* angepackt und bin gerade fertig geworden. Das Spiel ist von der Atmosphäre wirklich grandios, vielleicht sogar da noch einen Tick besser als Infinite, auch die Grafik sieht immer noch gut aus und das Gameplay passt. Und jetzt bin ich am Installieren von Bioshock 2, das kommt dann heute Abend dran. Dann hab ich alle noch mal durchgespielt, vielleicht ist dann sogar noch ein 2.Durchgang in Infinite drin


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. April 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gerade so um die vier Stunden Bioshock Infinite gespielt. Macht Spaß


 
So, habs heute Vormittag dann auch durchgespielt. Ein tolles Erlebnis, keine Frage, aber mir drängt sich mehr und mehr der Gedanke auf, dass es noch viel besser hätte sein können. Denn so grandios wie das erste Bioshock ist es dann doch nicht, auch wenn die Entwickler dem Spieler diesmal kein blödsinniges Minispiel zum Türen öffnen aufgezwungen haben 
In der zweiten Spielhäfte haben mich die Kämpfe tatsächlich gelegentlich angeödet - für meinen Geschmack waren das einfach eine Spur zu viele Gegner. Bei einem Serious Sam habe ich nichts gegen haufenweise Feinde, aber in so einem eindeutig auf Atmosphäre und Story fokussierten Ego-Shooter wie Bioshock Infinite stören die Gegnermassen eher. Zumal ich die Schusswechsel nie allzu spannend fand. 3/4 des Spiels habe ich mit den gleichen zwei Waffen absolviert: Scharfschützengewehr und Raketenwerfer. Die Plasmid-Nachfolger (bin gerade zu faul, um den Begriff nachzuschauen) habe ich derweil nur sehr sporadisch eingesetzt, sie waren einfach viel zu selten nötig. Außerdem fand ich sie - wie das Waffenarsenal - reichlich gewöhnlich. Damit war der Shooter-Part des Spiels für mich nur eine solide Angelegenheit, nichts Besonderes. Auch das Durchsuchen aller möglichen Kisten und Schreibtische hat mich nach einer Weile ganz schön angeödet, das Item-System ist ja noch dazu totaler Humbug und wirkt komplett deplatziert.

Warum ich mich gestern Abend trotzdem dagegen sträubte, das Spiel vorzeitig zu beenden, um ins Bett zu gehen? Es macht einfach so ... neugierig! Ich war ständig gespannt, welch weitere wunderschöne Panorama-Ansicht dieser fliegenden Stadt als nächstes meinen Bildschirm zieren würde. Und vor allem dürstete ich nach jeder neuen Enthüllung der spannenden, herrlich mysteriösen Geschichte. Wobei die Story im Spielverlauf fast schon zu kurz kommt - das ganze Spiel strebt auf den hervorragenden Schlussakt zu. Am Ende mögen sich die Ereignisse zwar überschlagen - aber auch nur, weil vorher relativ wenig passiert. 

Abschließend bin ich auf jeden Fall froh, Bioshock Infinite gespielt zu haben, allein die ersten und die letzten zwei Stunden der Kampagne waren das fast schon alleine wert. Wobei ich aber aus vollem Herzen dem Ex-Kollegen Horn zustimme, der im PCG-Test schrieb, dass die Entwickler mit aller Macht eine Story erzählen wollten und dafür eben auch Abstriche beim Gameplay gemacht haben. Jup, sehe ich auch so, leider. Toll, dass wir endlich mal wieder eine Geschichte mit Anspruch in einem Computerspiel präsentiert bekommen. Aber noch toller wäre es, wenn in Zukunft das eigentliche Spiel die gleichen hohen Standards erfüllen würde 

P.S:


Spoiler



Ach ja, das Ende fand ich eigentlich perfekt bis auf die Szene nach dem Abspann, als Booker anscheinend wieder mit seiner Tochter vereint ist. Ich fand, das hat die Geschichte im Nachhinein etwas entwertet, weil der Twist keinen Sinn ergibt. Der Tod des Helden war meiner Meinung nach der ideale Schlusspunkt, das Happy End hätte es nicht gebraucht


----------



## MisterSmith (6. April 2013)

Bei Two Worlds 2 bin ich mittlerweile hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es macht schon Spaß, allerdings sind die Waffen für den Nahkampf nicht besonders ausbalanciert. 

Die meiste Zeit nutzte ich eine Hellebarde, da diese in Sachen Schaden, Geschwindigkeit und Reichweite(besonders nützlich wenn Gegner bei niedrigem HP-Stand versuchen zu fliehen ) das beste Gesamtpaket bietet.



Spoiler



Kann es sein dass der Ork Rogdor einem Dinge aus seiner Kiste klaut, wenn man seine geleert hat? Jedenfalls habe ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt Sachen bei ihm gefunden, die mir zumindest einmal gehört hatten, wie z. B. Renoirs Robe.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. April 2013)

Heute Abend mal mit Trials Evolution: Gold Edition angefangen. Was für ein lustiges, kleines Spiel. Obwohl "klein" nicht ganz richtig ist, die Anzahl der Strecken ist schon sehr edel bei dem Preis. Durch die ersten paar bin ich zwar fix durchgesaust, aber auf "Medium" wird das Ganze schon etwas anspruchsvoller. Und die Stunt-Challenges sind ohnehin eine Sache für sich. Aber komischerweise frustet mich das Spiel nicht, auch wenn ich dutzende Versuche für die begehrte Gold-Medaille brauche. Trials weckt die richtige Art von Frust. Ich will mit jedem gescheiterten Versuch besser werden. Und ich weiß (fast) immer, woran es beim letzten Mal gehakt hat. Cool


----------



## Exar-K (7. April 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> ...


Das Ende musste so sein und entwertet die Geschichte nicht.
Ich empfehle hierzu die höchst interessante Lektüre des neogaf-Threads:
Bioshock Infinite | Official Spoiler Thread | - NeoGAF
Da wird alles aufgelöst, erklärt und es gibt ein paar nette Graphen. Das bringt etwas Lichts ins Dunkel, an die Stellen, die man sich selbst vielleicht nicht sofort zusammenreimen konnte.


PS: Ich vermute mal, du hast das Spiel nicht auf Schwer gespielt? Sonst hättest du dich nicht so gelangweilt, nur 2 Waffen benutzt und keine Vigors/Plasmide.


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. April 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das Ende musste so sein und entwertet die Geschichte nicht.
> Ich empfehle hierzu die höchst interessante Lektüre des neogaf-Threads:
> Bioshock Infinite | Official Spoiler Thread | - NeoGAF
> Da wird alles aufgelöst, erklärt und es gibt ein paar nette Graphen. Das bringt etwas Lichts ins Dunkel, an die Stellen, die man sich selbst vielleicht nicht sofort zusammenreimen konnte.





Spoiler



Der Thread ist zwar nützlich, aber diese ganzen Sachen habe ich mir auch so zuammenreimen können. Fand das Ende jetzt auch nicht sooo verwirrend wie ich es nach den vielen Berichten erwartet hätte. Vieles war für mich auch schon im Vorfeld klar, es gab für mich also keinen "WTF, was für ein genialer Twist!"-Moment, sondern eher einen "Aaaah, ich hatte Recht, sehr schön"-Augenblick. 

Auch das mit der letzten Szene kapiere ich schon im Grundsatz, aber einfach von der emotionalen Wucht der Geschehnisse her hätte ich es besser gefunden, wenn das Spiel mit Bookers Tod geendet hätte. Das hat nicht damit zu tun, dass die allerletzte Szene vielleicht doch Sinn ergibt (auf eine paradoxe Weise), da geht das Drehbuch für mich einfach einen Schritt zu weit und zeigt etwas, das man genauso gut der Fantasie der Spieler hätte überlassen können.





> PS: Ich vermute mal, du hast das Spiel nicht auf Schwer gespielt? Sonst hättest du dich nicht so gelangweilt, nur 2 Waffen benutzt und keine Vigors/Plasmide.


Ich habe zwischendurch mal auf Schwer umgeschaltet, aber da ist das Spiel erst recht in ewiges Gesnipe ausgeartet.


----------



## Exar-K (7. April 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Auch das mit der letzten Szene kapiere ich schon im Grundsatz, aber einfach von der emotionalen Wucht der Geschehnisse her hätte ich es besser gefunden, wenn das Spiel mit Bookers Tod geendet hätte. Das hat nicht damit zu tun, dass die allerletzte Szene vielleicht doch Sinn ergibt (auf eine paradoxe Weise), da geht das Drehbuch für mich einfach einen Schritt zu weit und zeigt etwas, das man genauso gut der Fantasie der Spieler hätte überlassen können.





Spoiler



Aber die letzte Szene kann man in viele Richtungen deuten. Ein "Happy End" muss sie nicht sein, sondern eher ein offenes Ende.

Bookers Tod durch Elizabeth ist ein Paradoxon und kann einige Möglichkeiten verursachen.
a) ein Happy End, falls keine Zeitlinien mit Comstock mehr existieren
b) Booker hat sich alles nur eingebildet, was nun passiert ist offen
c) die Zeitlinien werden um das Paradoxon bereinigt und alles fängt von vorne an - Endlosschleife
d) das Paradoxon besteht und die Zeitlinien sind "kaputt"
e) usw.

Die letzte Szene ist außerdem der Tag, an dem Booker Anna verkauft und man weiß nicht um welche Zeitlinie es sich handelt. Wie ein User dort schreibt: Die Möglichkeiten sind _infinite_.
Der Titel des Spiels passt perfekt zum Inhalt. 


Wie auch immer, ich finde es schön, dass es ein Spiel gibt, über das man sich soviele Gedanken machen kann.


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. April 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Aber komischerweise frustet mich das Spiel nicht, auch wenn ich dutzende Versuche für die begehrte Gold-Medaille brauche. Trials weckt die richtige Art von Frust. Ich will mit jedem gescheiterten Versuch besser werden. Und ich weiß (fast) immer, woran es beim letzten Mal gehakt hat. Cool


 
Das sagen irgendwie alle die ich kenne von dem Spiel und auch alle Test bescheinigen dem Spiel das es überhaupt nicht frustet. 
Seh ich komplett anders. Spätestens die schweren Strecken sind einfach nur noch extrem unfair und frustrierend. Hinzu kommt das man die schweren Strecken mit einem Motorad fahren muss, das so ziemlich das beschissenste Handling hat, das man sich vorstellen kann. 

 Ab dem Punkt wo ich nur noch die schweren Strecken zum fahren hatte, war die Lust auf das Spiel schnell verflogen, danach hab ich noch einige User-Strecken ausprobiert und jetzt ist das Spiel nach ca. 7 Stunden Spielzeit von der Festplatte weg und wird wohl nie wieder draufgemacht. 
War nicht meins


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. April 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das sagen irgendwie alle die ich kenne von dem Spiel und auch alle Test bescheinigen dem Spiel das es überhaupt nicht frustet.
> Seh ich komplett anders. Spätestens die schweren Strecken sind einfach nur noch extrem unfair und frustrierend. Hinzu kommt das man die schweren Strecken mit einem Motorad fahren muss, das so ziemlich das beschissenste Handling hat, das man sich vorstellen kann.
> 
> Ab dem Punkt wo ich nur noch die schweren Strecken zum fahren hatte, war die Lust auf das Spiel schnell verflogen, danach hab ich noch einige User-Strecken ausprobiert und jetzt ist das Spiel nach ca. 7 Stunden Spielzeit von der Festplatte weg und wird wohl nie wieder draufgemacht.
> War nicht meins


 
Nachdem ich mittlerweile auch an diesem Punkt angelangt bin, muss ich dir in Teilen zustimmen. Die schweren Strecken sind in der Tat ... schwer 
Das Dumme ist halt, dass bei diesen Strecken fast nur noch diese Sprünge auf dem Hinterrad zum Erfolg führen. Das senkt das Tempo extrem, schade. Naja, ich werde es weiterspielen, bis ich jede Strecke freigeschaltet habe. Man kommt ja auch mit Bronze- und ein paar Silbermedaillen auf die nötige Anzahl zum Freischalten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Heute Abend mal mit Trials Evolution: Gold Edition angefangen. Was für ein lustiges, kleines Spiel. Obwohl "klein" nicht ganz richtig ist, die Anzahl der Strecken ist schon sehr edel bei dem Preis. Durch die ersten paar bin ich zwar fix durchgesaust, aber auf "Medium" wird das Ganze schon etwas anspruchsvoller. Und die Stunt-Challenges sind ohnehin eine Sache für sich. Aber komischerweise frustet mich das Spiel nicht, auch wenn ich dutzende Versuche für die begehrte Gold-Medaille brauche. Trials weckt die richtige Art von Frust. Ich will mit jedem gescheiterten Versuch besser werden. Und ich weiß (fast) immer, woran es beim letzten Mal gehakt hat. Cool


 Ich nenne sowas das "Trackmania-Syndrom".


----------



## LordCrash (7. April 2013)

Dead Island (Co-op), PES 2013, NWN 2....


----------



## Rabowke (8. April 2013)

Ich hab am WE Bioshock Infinite weitergespielt und muss jetzt einen Waffenschmied finden. Zuviel möchte ich nicht spoilern, denke der Hinweis ist relativ unverfänglich.

Bislang kann mich Bioshock nicht überzeugen.

Gutes Design, vorallem die ersten Minuten in der Stadt, als es noch ruhig war, waren schön. Aber jetzt? Spielt sich mMn wie ein "0815"-Shooter. Vllt. hab ich auch erst 15% vom Spiel gesehen und die super tolle Story wird sich noch in der vollen Breite entfalten, aber bislang kann ich nichts entdecken, was auch nur ansatzweise die Lobeshymnen rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab am WE Bioshock Infinite weitergespielt und muss jetzt einen Waffenschmied finden. Zuviel möchte ich nicht spoilern, denke der Hinweis ist relativ unverfänglich.
> 
> Bislang kann mich Bioshock nicht überzeugen.
> 
> Gutes Design, vorallem die ersten Minuten in der Stadt, als es noch ruhig war, waren schön. Aber jetzt? Spielt sich mMn wie ein "0815"-Shooter. Vllt. hab ich auch erst 15% vom Spiel gesehen und die super tolle Story wird sich noch in der vollen Breite entfalten, aber bislang kann ich nichts entdecken, was auch nur ansatzweise die Lobeshymnen rechtfertigen würde.



Mir ging es ähnlich. Tipp: Unbedingt bis zum Ende durchhalten, es lohnt sich, wie ich finde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. April 2013)

Zwischenstand bei "Tomb Raider": 12 gespielte Stunden, aktuell am Schiffwrack angekommen.
Ich muss dem PCG-Test absolut Recht geben. Nach den ersten guten, aber nicht überragendem 2-3 Stunden wird das Spiel immer besser. Ein Action-Höhepunkt jagt den Nächsten, regelmäßig neue Locations mit tollen Schauwerten, und einige sehr gute Szenen-Zitate aus bekannten Filmen wie "Vergessene Welt", "The Descent" usw. 
Und an manchen Abschnitten bin ich von der Technik geradezu geplättet. In den Katakomben dieses Kults, wo sich Lara von ihren Peinigern befreit und sich in einem See aus Blut versteckt, mit ihrem Kopf langsam wieder auftaucht... Das sah fast wie gerendert aus.  

Das ist 3rd-Person-Action allererste Güte. Da verzeihe ich sogar die Tatsache, dass die serientypische Gräbersuche eine total untergeordnete Rolle spielt.

Nur eines wundert mich: Wieso werden meine Errungenschaften nicht im Steam-Profil aktualisiert ? Normal müssten dort einige meiner Leistungen längst genannt werden...


----------



## svd (8. April 2013)

Das mit den Errungenschaften hat mich auch gewundert. Keine Ahnung, ob die Zähler nach diversen Patches oder Downgrades zurückgesetzt worden sind? 
Aber im Prinzip war's mir dann egal. Steam Errungenschaften lassen mich komischerweise ziemlich kalt. Auf der PS3 ist der Zwang, den Scheiß zu sammeln, ungleich höher, frag nicht, wieso. 
Habe das Spiel gestern aber zu 100% beendet, bin sehr gut unterhalten worden. Trotzdem weiß ich, angesichts der Linearität, nicht, ob ich sobald einen erneuten Durchlauf angehe. Ich schätze, das wird eher ein Spiel, das alle Jahre mal, spätestens vor dem Release des Nachfolgers, ausgegraben wird.


----------



## nikki528 (10. April 2013)

Um die Frage  mal zu beantworten, mich lenken seit einiger Zeit so einige Spiele ab. Zum Beispiel habe ich jetzt angefangen Grepolis u spielen, vorher habe ich Forge of Empire gespielt. Beide sind gut, Grepolis gefällt mir mittlerweile aber besser


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. April 2013)

Ich werde meine Wochenenden wohl nun vorrangig mit War Thunder und Red Orchestra 2 verbringen, wenn ich Lust zu zocken habe. 

Vielleicht installier ich bald auch mal endlich Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl. Wobei ich eigentlich erstmal The Witcher durchspielen wollte...


----------



## Enisra (10. April 2013)

also ich werde das WE hoffentlich damit verbringen ENDLICH Bioshock durchzuspielen, sofern das auch morgen kommt


----------



## Exar-K (10. April 2013)

Bleibt uns ja nicht mehr viel Zeit, dir alles zu spoilern. 



Spoiler



Elizabeth ist in Wahrheit ein Mann.


----------



## Shorty484 (11. April 2013)

Dirt 3 und RE6 stehen zur Zeit auf der Liste. Wenn ich jetzt noch so viel Zeit hätte, wie ich zum zocken bräuchte wäre alles perfekt


----------



## Enisra (14. April 2013)

Also ich muss sagen, Bioshok ist schon echt super, allerdings wirken mir irgendwie die Augen zu unecht und hattet ihr das auch das die Lizbet als so zickt und nicht mitkommt? Neu Laden hilft zwar aber das ist dennoch nervig

btw.: Musikfrage:
Da ich keine Lust habe mich bei der Suche ausversehen zu spoilern;



Spoiler



Wer weiß wie das Klassische Musikstück heißt, das man in Lady Compstocks Museum in der Hall of Heros gespielt wird



Ich kenn das, aber mir fällt´s nicht ein


----------



## LordCrash (14. April 2013)

Divinity 2: Developer's Cut
Trials Evolution: Gold Edition
PES 2013


----------



## MisterSmith (14. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich kenn das, aber mir fällt´s nicht ein


Requiem in d-Moll von Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. April 2013)

Hab gestern Resistance 3 auf der PS3 gespielt. Also *durch*gespielt. War ja nur 6-7 Stunden lang. Für mich spielerisch definitiv das beste Resistance-Spiel, allerdings war das Ende ziemlich enttäuschend für das Finale einer Trilogie und die ganze Story hat mich irgendwie nicht gepackt, ich hatte null emotionale Bindung zum Protagonisten. Naja, war wie erwähnt dennoch spaßiger als die ersten beiden Teile.


----------



## golani79 (14. April 2013)

Hab mal Morrowind mit dem Overhaul 3.0 angefangen - das werd ich wohl so nebenbei in nächster Zeit spielen (Elder Scrolls = Zeitfresser )


----------



## Neawoulf (14. April 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab mal Morrowind mit dem Overhaul 3.0 angefangen - das werd ich wohl so nebenbei in nächster Zeit spielen (Elder Scrolls = Zeitfresser )


 
*Morrowind* spiele ich derzeit auch wieder. Allerdings nur mit ein paar Basis-Mods (u. a. Morrowind Improved) auf meinem Laptop. Da ich in der Woche derzeit nicht zuhause bin, schleppe ich das Dingen halt mit mir rum und kann abends die eine oder andere Stunde auf Vvardenfell verbringen. Da ich das Spiel schon unzählige Male gespielt habe, rushe ich dieses Mal nicht durch diverse Questreihen durch, sondern versuche mich an langsamem Rollenspiel ... ich hab ja keine Eile und habe auch nicht vor, die Mainquest durchzuspielen.

Mein Rollenspielanteil daran ist, dass ich einen ehemaligen Soldaten des Kaiserreiches spiele, der früher bereits einmal auf Vvardenfell war, als er noch in der Armee diente und sich daher ein wenig dort auskennt. Als Klasse habe ich dafür einen Kleriker entworfen, der mit stumpfen Waffen, schwerer Rüstung und der einen oder anderen Magierfähigkeit versucht, sein Glück auf Vvardenfell zu finden. Langsames Reisen, nicht einfach jede Quest annehmen und jeder Gilde beitreten, nicht klauen, keine Unschuldigen verprügeln, viel lesen, kein Ausnutzen von Gameplaymechaniken und Eastereggs (Händlerkrabbe und Händlerskamp habe ich einfach aus dem Spiel entfernt) ... das sind die Dinge, die ich mir für diesen Charakter als Regeln ausgesucht habe. Macht so viel mehr Spaß als einfach nur auf den perfekten Charakter hinzuarbeiten, der für Geld jede Schandtat begeht und alles zusammenklaut, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist.

-----

Außerdem spiele ich ab und zu wieder *LA Noire*. Da ich mir vor einer Weile einen neuen PC zugelegt habe, ist der alte Spielstand (bis kurz nach Ende der Homicide-Fälle) leider verlorengegangen und ich mache mich jetzt wieder gemütlich auf den Weg dorthin, um zu sehen, wie die Story weitergeht.


----------



## LordCrash (14. April 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Morrowind*
> Außerdem spiele ich ab und zu wieder *LA Noire*. Da ich mir vor einer Weile einen neuen PC zugelegt habe, ist der alte Spielstand (bis kurz nach Ende der Homicide-Fälle) leider verlorengegangen und ich mache mich jetzt wieder gemütlich auf den Weg dorthin, um zu sehen, wie die Story weitergeht.


 LA Noire solltest du auf alle Fälle mal zu Ende spielen, ist es wert.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. April 2013)

Hatte spontan Bock auf *Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl *und habe mal schnell das Steam-Backup wieder auf die Platte geschmissen, nachdem ich es vor paar Monaten schon im Sale gekauft und runtergeladen hatte. Hab anbei auch gleich die Stalker Complete Mod installiert, um die Grafik und ein paar andere Dinge aufzufrischen. 

Am Anfang braucht das Spiel wohl ein wenig, aber die Atmosphäre ist schon mal sehr cool. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2013)

So, "Tomb Raider" in knapp 16 Stunden und mit 76% durchgespielt.
Ich muss sagen: WOW !!!

Die neue Lara hat ein starkes Debut hingelegt. Ein wunderbares Action-Abenteuer mit jeder Menge Höhepunkte und atemberaubender Optik. Für ein Sequel bin ich mehr als bereit. Aber bitte, liebe Entwickler: Mehr und vor allem anspruchsvollere Gräber.


----------



## golani79 (14. April 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Am Anfang braucht das Spiel wohl ein wenig, aber die Atmosphäre ist schon mal sehr cool.


 
Ging mir damals auch so - hab ein Weilchen gebraucht, um richtig warm zu werden mit dem Spiel. 
Aber wenn man mal drinnen ist, dann lässt es einen nicht mehr so schnell los - wirklich ein sehr atmosphärisches Spiel. Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich werd demnächst auch mal Call of Pripyat spielen, weil das hab ich bisher noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. April 2013)

Ich ballere mich gerade durch _Saboteur_ durch. Irgendwie lustige Sache, dass von Deutschen besetzte Gebiete zunächst schwarz-weiss sind (bis auf das Licht und die Farbe Rot wie in Sin City), und sobald man dort aufgeräumt hat, bunt werden. Netter GTA-Klon im 2. Weltkrieg, der leider duch eine grottige KI und angestaubte Optik etwas hinter vergleichbaren Spielen abfällt. Und doch: Das Setting ist auf jeden Fall reizvoll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab mal Morrowind mit dem Overhaul 3.0 angefangen - das werd ich wohl so nebenbei in nächster Zeit spielen (Elder Scrolls = Zeitfresser )


 
Funktioniert der eigentlich auch mit der deutschen Version?


----------



## golani79 (15. April 2013)

Derzeit funktioniert die Overhaul 3.0 nur mit der englischen und französischen Version von Morrowind - deutsche Übersetzung gibt es keine.

Weiß aber auch nicht, ob es eine geben wird.


----------



## svd (16. April 2013)

So, bin wieder zu Hause, muss den Resturlaub natürlich nützen, um endlich "*Bioshock Infinite*" zu spielen.

Der Anfang ist vielversprechend, sehr atmosphärisch, ich erwarte mir einen Bioshock Teil, welcher seiner Familientradition treu bleibt.
D.h., einen, aus spieletechnischer Sicht, eher "klassischen" Egoshooter, mit der üblichen audiovisuell fantastischen Umgebung und interessanter Geschichte.
Was mich eigentlich kein bisschen stört. Wenn wir ehrlich sind, geht es in fast jedem Spiel darum, den Mauszeiger über den Schirm zu schieben und unter, mal mehr, mal weniger, Zeitdruck eine Taste zu drücken. Entscheidend für mich ist deshalb immer, ob die Story, also der Grund weshalb ich mir das tumbe Geklicke in Spielen überhaupt antue, motivierend ist. 

Leider beschert mir das Spiel momentan leichte Kopfschmerzen. Ich habe noch keine angenehme Einstellung für die Maussensitivität gefunden. Und die neue Grafikkarte wird vom alten Core2Quad ausgebremst. Schnelle Bewegungen kombiniert mit leichtem Ruckeln sind pures Gift für mein Gleichgewichtszentrum. "I glaub dos I glei verreck...I muas glei speibm..."


----------



## RichardLancelot (17. April 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Leider beschert mir das Spiel momentan leichte Kopfschmerzen. Ich habe noch keine angenehme Einstellung für die Maussensitivität gefunden.


 Was sie sich dabei gedacht haben konnte ich auch noch nicht ergründen. Ich hab die Sensitivität meiner Razer schon auf 450dpi zurückgeschraubt und muss den Regler im Menü dennoch irgendwo im ersten Achtel der Einstellungsleiste platzieren um ein 'angenehmes' Spielgefühl zu haben...hab schon vermutet dass die Entwickler das Spiel auf'm Touchpad von nem Netbook getestet haben


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2013)

hmmm, vielleicht die Mausbeschleunigung abstellen?

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, das waren die best investierten 30 Pfund seit langem
Vorallem ein Punkt gefällt mir: Die Klamotten von Lizbeth werden im verlauf immer dreckiger, so als ob man sich auf einem Abenteuertripp befindet und nicht auf Urlaub


----------



## Batze (17. April 2013)

Nach wie vor natürlich WoW. 

Habe gerade mit meinem Main nach 4 Jahren auf Teldrassil den Server gewechselt. Da war echt nichts mehr los. Stirbt leider aus der Server.
Bin jetzt auf Antonidas gelandet. Und was muss ich sagen. Ein völlig neues Spielgefühl. 
Keine 2 Tage suchen um mal nen läppischen 10er Mogu zusammen zu bekommen. Da geht raiden 24 Stunden am Tag, wenn man möchte.
Das sind für mich ganz neue Dimensionen. 

Bin jetzt 4 Tage da und freu mich wie ein kleines Kind das gerade mit WoW neu angefangen hat.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. April 2013)

Hab eben aus Langeweile endlich mal Spellforce 2 angefangen (liegt bei mir schon seit Jahren ungespielt herum) und es macht nen ganz netten Eindruck.  Was mich allerdings (wie in vielen anderen RTS Spielen auch) wirklich stört: Man kann nicht besonders weit rauszoomen. Aber insgesamt fühlt sich das Spiel nach einem gelungen Warcraft III Klon an. Ein RTS im alten Stil gepaart mit ein paar Rollenspielelementen. Macht bisher Spaß.


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2013)

ok
Bioshock Infinite ist durch und ...
Meine Fresse, also jetzt kann ich den Podcast und vorallem den Test richtig verstehen, also wer da spoilert, dem gehört eine geschallert
Ich fands großartig



Spoiler



wobei, ich würde jetzt, nachdem ich die anderen Spoiler gelesen hab, ich würde Peter jetzt widersprechen, allerdings muss man halt sehen dass das schon persönliches Empfinden ist


----------



## Exar-K (17. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich fands großartig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich musste ihm auch widersprechen. Hast du den neogaf-Thread gelesen? Wie ich finde, die beste Zusammenfassung aller Aspekte und Theorien.


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2013)

naja, ich war da grade mal so seit 5 min fertig, da hatte ich noch keine Zeit das zu lesen 

P.S. ok, ich hab´s durchgelesen, ganz schön verschwurbelt, aber Gut



Spoiler



aber wenn man da das ganz Foreshadoing sieht und man die ganze Zeit denkt was Comstock für ein selbsternannter Prophet ist und Dinge wie die Beteiligung an Massaker an Wounded Knee erfunden hat um einen Personenkult zu erschaffen und am Ende kommt raus, das er doch da war und nur Slate sich "irrt"



aber so ein spoilerfreier Kommentar:

Ich hab jetzt nicht rausgehört, das Jennifer Hale eine Rolle spricht


----------



## MisterSmith (18. April 2013)

Ich werde Bioshock Infinite nie spielen, da mich das Setting mit der fliegenden Stadt langweilt, aber da ich ein paar LPs gesehen habe und...


Spoiler



...aus diesen die Unterhaltung am Anfang verstehen wollte, fand ich die folgende Erklärung und dies ist in meinen Augen eine relativ gute. 
BioShock Infinite: Was ist gerade passiert? (Spoiler!) • Eurogamer.de
Wobei ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass die Intention des Autor sicher die war, gerade ein Paradoxon durch die Multi-Universen zu vermeiden, da es theoretisch wohl die einzige Möglichkeit bei Veränderungen in der Zeit wäre.


----------



## Exar-K (18. April 2013)

Die Zusammenfassung bei Eurogamer ist ok, aber doch relativ lückenhaft. Außerdem macht es sich der Autor viel zu leicht und legt sich einfach auf eine Sicht der Dinge fest. Dabei ist seine Deutung vieler Punkte nur eine mögliche Version von vielen.
Wie erwähnt, neogaf ist da deutlich umfangreicher und präziser: Bioshock Infinite | Official Spoiler Thread | - NeoGAF
Auch die Diskussion ist sehr interessant zu lesen, bei knapp 100 Seiten aber vielleicht etwas zuviel verlangt. 

Was ich noch anmerken wollte: Man sollte Infinite auf jeden Fall mindestens ein zweites Mal spielen. Erst mit dem Wissen des ersten Durchgangs erfasst man alle Details in Gänze und versteht diverse Aspekte und Andeutungen im Laufe des Spiels.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. April 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Die Zusammenfassung bei Eurogamer ist ok, aber doch relativ lückenhaft. Außerdem macht es sich der Autor viel zu leicht und legt sich einfach auf eine Sicht der Dinge fest. Dabei ist seine Deutung vieler Punkte nur eine mögliche Version von vielen.


Es steht ja direkt darunter: 





> Ein paar der unendlich vielen möglichen Antworten auf die wichtigsten Story-Fragen


Und zumindest hat mir dieser plausibel den Dialog am Anfang erklärt.



Exar-K schrieb:


> Wie erwähnt, neogaf ist da deutlich umfangreicher und präziser: Bioshock Infinite | Official Spoiler Thread | - NeoGAF





Spoiler



Die beschäftigen sich da anscheinend nur mit möglichen kleinen Paradoxons. 
Das größte Paradoxon ist aber dies: Das Verhindern das Comstock existiert ist nur durch die Existenz von Comstock möglich. 
Da das Spiel aber auf die Multi-Universen setzt, ist es eben doch möglich. Denn jedes Paralleluniversum würde eine eigene Zeitlinie besitzen.

Die Handlungen zwischen solchen Universen, gehen nur durch die Überwindung von Zeit und Raum. Ist jetzt etwas blöd ausgedrückt, aber vielleicht versteht man was ich meine. 

Wenn man die Theorie zu den Multiuniversen kennt, sollte es aber kein Problem sein.


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. April 2013)

Wie schon mal erwähnt, ich fand die Story-Auflösung jetzt nicht derart komplex, als dass sie solche ellenlangen Threads wie auf Neogaf rechtfertigen würde. Wer Fringe oder die Star Trek-Folgen mit dem


Spoiler



Spiegeluniversum


 gesehen hat, kommt mit der Geschichte von Bioshock Infinite wunderbar zurecht. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass der Plot nicht clever ist. Aber meines Erachtens wird ein bisschen arg viel Aufhebens darum gemacht 

Back to Topic:
Ich hab am Wochenende Heavy Rain gespielt und war schwer enttäuscht. Die Geschichte war ziemlicher Humbug, die Logiklöcher gigantisch und das Verhalten mancher Figuren einfach nur lächerlich.
Zurzeit spiele ich nochmal Metro 2033 in Vorbereitung auf Last Light. Mit aktiviertem DX11 macht das selbst heute noch meinem Rechner zu schaffen, irre. Die Atmosphäre ist immer noch klasse, aber die Gegner-KI hat teilweise fiese Aussetzer. Von Zangenangriffen oder auch nur bloßem Vorrücken haben die Kerle in der Metro wohl noch nie was gehört


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. April 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab am Wochenende Heavy Rain gespielt und war schwer enttäuscht. Die Geschichte war ziemlicher Humbug, die Logiklöcher gigantisch und das Verhalten mancher Figuren einfach nur lächerlich.


 Soweit kam ich nicht  Ich hab nach der Demo schon aufgrund des überwuchernden Quicktime-Einsatzes die Segel gestrichen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. April 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Soweit kam ich nicht  Ich hab nach der Demo schon aufgrund des überwuchernden Quicktime-Einsatzes die Segel gestrichen.


 
Ich hab mich schon durch Fahrenheit durchgequält, dagegen war Heavy Rain ein Klacks 
Ich erinnere mich noch immer mit Schrecken an den Kampf auf dem Hausdach gegen Ende von Fahrenheit - das waren gefühlt mehrere Minuten lang zeitkritische Quick-Time-Events.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon durch Fahrenheit durchgequält, dagegen war Heavy Rain ein Klacks
> Ich erinnere mich noch immer mit Schrecken an den Kampf auf dem Hausdach gegen Ende von Fahrenheit - das waren gefühlt mehrere Minuten lang zeitkritische Quick-Time-Events.


 Bin wohl der Einzige hier der sich für Quantic Dreams-Spiele begeistern kann, hmm ?! 

Was solls, ich fand beides spannend, solche Nischenspiele begrüße ich jederzeit.


----------



## Exar-K (18. April 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben, das Multiversum ist alles nur Theorie. Irrational bedient sich ja auch der Quantenmechanik.
Im Grunde können sie erzählen was sie wollen. Genau definiert, oder gar nachweisbar ist da nix.



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wie schon mal erwähnt, ich fand die Story-Auflösung jetzt nicht derart komplex, als dass sie solche ellenlangen Threads wie auf Neogaf rechtfertigen würde. Wer Fringe oder die Star Trek-Folgen mit dem
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Sicher ist die Auflösung nicht hochgradig komplex wenn man sich nur auf eine Erklärung fokussiert. Das kommt erst, wenn man alle Möglichkeiten in Betracht zieht.


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2013)

och, ich fand den Thread in dem Forum halt noch ne gute zusammenfassung, vorallem weil ich auch nicht alle Voxophone gefunden hatte -.-
Aber auch wenn es jetzt nicht so verschwurbelt ist wie jetzt eXistenZ oder Dark City, dennoch muss man dem Spiel eine überdurschnittliche Grundverschwurbeltheit zusprechen 

Wobei ich jetzt wieder die Mirror Folgen von ST nicht so ganz vergleichen würde, da ST-Typisch keine Erklärungen zum Warum gegeben werden, wenn man es nicht als Plotdevice benutzen kann, das ist halt so, so wie das Holodeck halt keinen Notausknopf hat


----------



## MisterSmith (18. April 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Eben, das Multiversum ist alles nur Theorie. Irrational bedient sich ja auch der Quantenmechanik.
> Im Grunde können sie erzählen was sie wollen. Genau definiert, oder gar nachweisbar ist da nix.





Spoiler



Natürlich ist das Theorie, Zeitreisen werden in der Praxis nie möglich sein, da Materie niemals Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen kann. 
Aber ich bin mir wie ich zuvor schon schrieb relativ sicher, dass sich der Autor vorher erkundigt hat, welche Möglichkeit es gibt ein Paradoxon zu vermeiden oder der wusste dieses schon vorher.

Und dies wäre nun mal der einzige Weg wie es funktionieren könnte, wenn es denn wirklich Multi-Universen geben sollte. Aber es sollen ja sowieso DLC kommen, dann wird es vielleicht klarer.


----------



## LordCrash (18. April 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ihr wirklich mal was "Komplexes" lesen wollte über Multiversen, dann zieht euch Bücher von Moorcock rein. Für den Einstieg kann ich die Elric Saga empfehlen, die gleichzeitig noch ein Klassiker im Fantasygenre ist und bis dato einen der besten Antihelden, einen der besten Gegenstände in einer Fantasywelt und eine der ausgefeiltestes, philosophischsten Fantasywelten bietet. 

Dagegen ist die kurze Story von BS: Infinte einfach nur marginal (wenn natürlich auch in einem völlig anderen Kontext)....


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2013)

ich bin ja eh mal auf die DLCs gespannt:



Spoiler



denn das ist auch kein Großes Geheimniss das im Spiel die "Wahlkampfszene" aus dem Trailer 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y_DSfjAdhlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


nicht im Spiel enthalten ist bzw. nur die Skalps der Gründer der Stadt vorhanden sind, außer Compstock, könnte ja was in die Richtung laufen, wobei DLCs bei dem Spiel das so insich geschlossen ist, wie das Symbol für Unendlichkeit, kompliziert sind, außer man macht den ME3-Weg und bringt trotzdem DLCs dafür raus ...

btw., ´zum Trailer, es ist schon interesant den nochmal zu sehen und festzustellen welche Szenen oder Konzepte mal angedacht waren aber doch rausgeflogen sind und welche doch in anderer Form drin sind, wie der brennende Laden z.B.
Aber an so manchem Kommentar merkt man; die Moserer sind keine Kreativen, denn wenn man die Frage stellt warum man etwas rauswirft, nebst den komischen Verschwörungstheorien über böööse Pupslisher. Dabei weiß doch jeder der mal irgendwas "schaffendes" gemacht hat, Text schreiben oder was Zeichnen, das sich die Dinge doch nicht befriedigend entwickelt auch mal was umschmeißen muss



Apropo LPs, ich bin aber irgendwie grade richtig froh das ich es gleich auf Englisch gespielt habe, irgendwie nimmt man einigen Sprechern ihre Rolle nicht ab


----------



## Exar-K (18. April 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Aber es sollen ja sowieso DLC kommen, dann wird es vielleicht klarer.


 Möglich, obwohl ich es gar nicht mal so verkehrt finde, dass es offene Punkte gibt. Dann hat man was zu reden und zu spekulieren.




LordCrash schrieb:


> Dagegen ist die kurze Story von BS: Infinte einfach nur marginal (wenn natürlich auch in einem völlig anderen Kontext)....


Ich hab mich schon gefragt, wann mal wieder ein Bioshock-Flame von dir kommt. Jetzt werden sogar schon Bücher mit Spielen verglichen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. April 2013)

Nachdem ich Bioshock Infinite durch hatte, hab ich nach Bioshock 1 jetzt auch noch mal Teil 2 durchgespielt. Die Spiele sind wirklich alle großartig.
Müsste ich eine Reihenfolge erstellen, würde die wohl so aussehen: Bioshock 1 > Bioshock Infinite > Bioshock 2.
Wie gesagt, sind alle Teile toll, doch würde ich sagen, dass der 1. wohl am Besten war. Da ist einfach die Spielmechanik und Atmosphäre noch einen kleinen Tick besser, deswegen sehe ich es als das bessere Spiel an.


----------



## Exar-K (20. April 2013)

Bei mir wäre es wohl 3, 1, 2. Mir gefällt der Erstling auch etwas besser in Sachen Atmosphäre und Setting, die Spielmechanik gibt sich imo nicht viel. Allerdings steckt Infinite seine beiden Vorgänger ganz locker in die Tasche, wenn es um Geschichte und Emotionen geht.
Im Vergleich war es für mich einfach das deutlich intensivere Erlebnis und wird mir auch viel länger in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## Mothman (20. April 2013)

Ich spiele gerade hauptsächlich Defiance.


----------



## svd (20. April 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Bei mir wäre es wohl 3, 1, 2. Mir gefällt der Erstling auch etwas besser in Sachen Atmosphäre und Setting, die Spielmechanik gibt sich imo nicht viel. Allerdings steckt Infinite seine beiden Vorgänger ganz locker in die Tasche, wenn es um Geschichte und Emotionen geht.
> Im Vergleich war es für mich einfach das deutlich intensivere Erlebnis und wird mir auch viel länger in Erinnerung bleiben.


 
Die Spielmechanik bereitet mir ganz schöne Schwierigkeiten (im frustigen aber auch positiven Sinne). 
Ich beiße sehr häufig ins Gras (was bei dem Spiel ja zum Glück nicht so tragisch ist.) Um es wie einen klassischen Shooter zu spielen, bewegt sich die eigene Figur zu langsam, vor allem seitwärts, die Mechanik um Laufen und Deckung finde ich auch nicht optimal.
(Oder ich bin einfach nicht gut genug, es rein mit "Scharfschützengewehr und Schrotflinte", wie oft geschrieben, zu spielen.)

Auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad wirst du ja quasi gezwungen, ständig in Bewegung zu bleiben, zu improvisieren, von Haken, Skylines und deinen Vigors Gebrauch zumachen... das bin ich, der nie zB Q3 oder UT, sondern vorwiegend Schlauchshooter gespielt hat, überhaupt nicht gewohnt. 

Naja, heut wird, zur Abwechslung, "Resistance 3" begonnen. Im kooperativen Kampagnenmodus. Ich hoffe, der kann was.


----------



## Shorty484 (20. April 2013)

...immernoch Dirt 3. Und ich weiß gar nicht wie oft ich bei diesen blöden Drift-Events ich jetzt schon in den Controller gebissen habe


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. April 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> ...immernoch Dirt 3. Und ich weiß gar nicht wie oft ich bei diesen blöden Drift-Events ich jetzt schon in den Controller gebissen habe


 
Ja da ist das Handling etwas schwierig zu meistern. Schlimmer fand ich aber noch die Gymkhana Events


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. April 2013)

Ich spiele 3D Dot Game Heroes. Netter Zelda Klon mit Bildschirmfüllenden Schwertern und Charaktereditor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. April 2013)

Also Stalker geht mir stellenweise hart auf die Eier. Schleichen ist fast nicht möglich, weil die Gegner übersinnliche Kräfte haben und unendlich viele Kugeln fressen. Wenn man einmal Glück hat, mit der schallgedämpften Pistole aus mehr als einem Meter Entfernung in dem Kopf zu schießen, bekommt es meist dennoch irgendwo irgendjemand mit und man darf wieder die schlagkräftigeren Waffen auspacken und Unmengen an Munition verballern. Zudem scheint die K.I. stellenweise auch arg dumm zu sein. 

Ich spiele es mit der Complete-Mod. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob sie neben der Grafik noch andere Dinge verbessert/ändert, aber falls jemand noch ein paar Mods kennt, welche vor allem Stealth-Spielweisen zugute kommen, dann her damit.


----------



## Gast20180705 (20. April 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Also Stalker geht mir stellenweise hart auf die Eier. Schleichen ist fast nicht möglich, weil die Gegner übersinnliche Kräfte haben und unendlich viele Kugeln fressen. Wenn man einmal Glück hat, mit der schallgedämpften Pistole aus mehr als einem Meter Entfernung in dem Kopf zu schießen, bekommt es meist dennoch irgendwo irgendjemand mit und man darf wieder die schlagkräftigeren Waffen auspacken und Unmengen an Munition verballern. Zudem scheint die K.I. stellenweise auch arg dumm zu sein.
> 
> Ich spiele es mit der Complete-Mod. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob sie neben der Grafik noch andere Dinge verbessert/ändert, aber falls jemand noch ein paar Mods kennt, welche vor allem Stealth-Spielweisen zugute kommen, dann her damit.


 

Complete Mod würde ich dringend abraten, gibt viele schönere Mods für Stalker z.B. AMK und die Invasion Mod. Beide machen, das Spiel schöner und viele Aspekte realistischer und bringen Stalker insgesamt näher an Oblivion Lost heran.

Was das Schleichen angeht, funktioniert dies super bei der Invasion und ist ab einem Punkt einfach nurnoch essentielle.

hier sind mal alle Downloads für die IM 1.3.3:
OnlineWelten Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [REL] INVASION.MOD v1.3.3


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. April 2013)

Okay, schau ich mir mal an, danke.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. April 2013)

Ich habe in den letzten drei Tagen zwei Spiele durchgespielt: Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon und Metro: Last Light. Und das war auch schon alles, was ich dazu sagen kann - Embargo und so, ihr versteht 
Derzeit wandern die Testversionen munter über meinen Schreibtisch, als nächstes sind vermutlich Star Trek und Resident Evil: Revelations dran. Ich kann es gar nicht abwarten, bis ich dann endlich auch mal meine Meinung zu diesen Spielen kundtun kann, ohne dass mir die Publisher die Augen auskratzen, falls ich mich zu früh verplapper


----------



## Enisra (22. April 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> I
> Derzeit wandern die Testversionen munter über meinen Schreibtisch, als nächstes sind vermutlich Star Trek und Resident Evil: Revelations dran. Ich kann es gar nicht abwarten, bis ich dann endlich auch mal meine Meinung zu diesen Spielen kundtun kann, ohne dass mir die Publisher die Augen auskratzen, falls ich mich zu früh verplapper


 
hach ja,
Die Rache ist ein Gericht, das am besten kalt serviert wird
"altes klingonisches Sprichwort"


----------



## Shorty484 (22. April 2013)

> Ja da ist das Handling etwas schwierig zu meistern. Schlimmer fand ich aber noch die Gymkhana Events


Ja, das war gleich das nächste Übel. Diese Events habe ich gekonnt erst mal übersprungen, aus Angst das mein Gamepad den Flug aus dem zweiten Stock nicht übersteht . Bin als Entspannung erst mal wieder in Skyrim unterwegs


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. April 2013)

Ich hab gerade *Zeno Clash* durchgespielt. Ein Kampfspiel aus der Ego-Sicht, welches in einer Welt spielt, die eine Mischung aus Fantasy und Steinzeit ist. Ganz nett gemacht, allerdings ist die Geschichte des Spieles ziemlich konfus und schwer nachvollziehbar.
Demnächst kommt ja auch der 2.Teil. Mal gucken, wie der so werden wird.


----------



## Kwengie (24. April 2013)

ich spiele wieder verstärkt Skyrim und das Spiel macht immer noch mächtig viel Laune, auch weil man selbst Hand anlegen darf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2013)

Hab jetzt mal mit "Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit" begonnen. Lag schon seit nem 3/4 Jahr ungespielt auf der Platte, muss ja auch mal angefasst werden. 
Parallel installiere ich gerade "Binary Domain", in der Hoffnung, dass es mit "Spec Ops - The Line" ansatzweise konkurrieren kann.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. April 2013)

Ich hab gerade 45 Minuten damit verbracht Skyrim mit Mods aufzupeppen, hab den Workshop bisher noch gar nicht richtig genutzt. Schon toll was es da alles gibt. 
Demnächst wird dann wohl mal ein 2.Durchgang angefangen


----------



## MisterSmith (26. April 2013)

Ich bin mit Two Worlds 2 seit etwas längerer Zeit durch, meine zuletzt verwendeten Einstellungen:


```
engine.fov 40
engine.usedof 0
Engine.MBlurIntensity 0
Engine.MBlurScale 0
Engine.BloomMultiplier 0.5
engine.edgeaablend 0
graph.enablefog 0
graph.SetFastRunSpecialEFX 0
cam.talk.DOFamount 0
cam.bank.move 0
cam.zoom.min 70
cam.zoom.max 150
cam.zoom.InventoryMode 120
cam.fight.zoom 100
cam.under.zoom.min 60
cam.under.zoom.max 60
cam.under.zoom 60
```

Dummerweise hatte ich dann für das AddOn den leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad eingestellt. Ich konnte ja nicht wissen, dass einer der zwei beiliegenden Bonuscodes bei dem Spiel eine extrem starke Waffe ist, welche zusammen mit meiner Stärke extrem skaliert hat, alle anderen Waffen die kamen waren dagegen chancenlos. 

Das AddOn konnte meiner Meinung nach nicht mit dem Hauptspiel mithalten, ich fand es aber trotzdem ganz nett, dass das Spiel weiterging, unter anderem deshalb da man seinen Charakter übernehmen kann.

Habe seit diesem Spiel nichts mehr gespielt.


----------



## flowangler (26. April 2013)

Ich bin grad an *Severance - Blade of Darkness*.
Ist zwar schon um die 10-12 Jahre alt, die Grafik sieht entsprechend aus, macht aber trotzdem Spass.
Und gibts bei GOG.com für ein paar Dollar.
Man hat die Auswahl aus vier Charakteren (Barbar, Ritter, Amazone, Zwerg), entsprechend
sinnvoll oder eben nicht sind gefundene/erbeutete Waffen.
Was zum bekannten/üblichen Gameplay ala Drakan o.ä. hinzukommt, sind die doch fordernden Kämpfe.
Es gibt die Lock-On Funktion und viele unterschiedliche waffenabhängige Schlagcombos.

Vor kurzem Durch:
*Mirror´s Edge*
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das mir das Gameplay so gefällt.
Das Rennen, Springen, Klettern und auch der Grafikstil fand ich echt gut.
Ich war selbst überrascht, wie gut das funktioniert.
Vor allem die Umstellung unbewaffnet unterwegs zu sein, höchstens mal eine erbeutete Knarre zu haben,
war neu, solche Spiele habe ich bisher nicht gespielt.


----------



## svd (27. April 2013)

Ah, "*Blade of Darkness*", konnte es leider nie sehr weit wpielen, weil es, trotz Patches, immer unstabil war, also dauernd abgekackt ist. die Demo lief hingegen wunderbar (vlt weil ich die auf einem Win98/3dfx Rechner gespielt hatte). Naja.

Spiele gerade "*Alice: Madness Returns*", da ich es noch nie beendet habe. Laut Savegame knappe 9.5 Stunden gespielt, 45% des Spieles hinter mir. Ganz schön lang, kann mich nicht erinnern, so getrödelt zu haben. 
"Madness Returns" ist noch immer ein hübsches Spiel, tolles Art Design, tolle Musikuntermalung. Alice sieht super aus. Und obwohl ihre Haare nicht "getress-eff-ixt" sind, wurden sie sehr gut animiert (PhysX?) und verhalten sich, AMDs Mähnen nicht unähnlich.

Dieses Mal hab ich auch testweise das Gamepad ausgepackt. nun, was soll ich sagen, bin selber überrascht, wie gut das funktioniert.
- hier Konsolenbashing einfügen (wer mag) -
Stellen, die ich mit M+T recht kniffelig gefunden habe, wie der Kampf gegen multiple Persönlichkeiten oder die Hüpfeinlagen mit den Pressen, werden zu Nebensächlichkeiten deklariert. Sehr fein.

"*Resistance 3*" habe ich im Koopmodus auch erledigt. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich alleine so lange durchgehalten hätte. 
Die verwaschene und unscharfe 50er Jahre Optik (kenne die Vorgänger noch nicht) mögen zwar eine Designentscheidung gewesen sein,
aber obwohl ich das Spiel nur über den PC Monitor flimmern lasse, nervt das, vor allem in Verbindung mit der üblichen 720p Auflösung.
(Manchmal siegst an Schas.)
Die Kampagne war an sich okay, viele Gegner, viele Waffen, knackige Kämpfe... das Ende, mein Buddy meinte zwar, es sei episch, kann diese Meinung aber nicht teilen. Ich fand's fast langweilig, auf jeden Fall unbefriedigend angesichts der investierten Zeit.
(Es wird trotzdem nochmal auf "Superhuman" gespielt, weil "Uncharted 3" und "Bulletstorm" im Koop MP auch langweilig werden.)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2013)

Eine Stunde "Binary Domain" angespielt.
Ersteindruck: Zunächst verhaltene Spielfreude. Man wird so direkt in die Handlung hineingeworfen, ich weiss momentan nicht so wirklich wie und wo ich meinen Alter Ego und seinen Kumpanen einordnen soll.
Die Steuerung ist arg gewöhnungsbedürftig und nicht so einprägsam wie bei "Spec Ops" (wenn man es bevorzugt mit Maus und Tastatur spielt !), und die Charaktere empfinde ich im Moment noch recht flach. Weder das Spielgefühl noch Story wissen sofort zu fesseln. Das hat "Spec Ops" wesentlich besser gemacht. 

 Allgemein hat der Deckungsshooter made in Germany für mein Gefühl klar die Nase vorne. In der Einführungsphase, versteht sich.
Naja, die Tage werde ich weiter daran probieren. Vielleicht kommt der Spielspaß ja doch noch.


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. April 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Stunde "Binary Domain" angespielt. [...]


Der Anfang von Binary Domain ist storymäßig echt grottig*. Aber je weiter man im Spiel vorankommt und je mehr Charaktere sich dem Team anschließen, desto interessanter wird es. 

*Mit Ausnahme einer Zwischensequenz, bei der ich mir jedes Mal einen Ast lache: 


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8m7QjqemJRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Ich spiele gerade *XCOM: Enemy Unknown* und es ist genau das, was ich mir erhofft hatte. Firaxis hat meiner Meinung nach eine gute Balance aus Komplexität und Zugänglichkeit gefunden, sodass sich einerseits zahlreiche taktische Optionen bieten, man aber andererseits nicht vor jedem Einsatz eine halbe Stunde lang über die Ausrüstung des Teams grübeln muss. Lediglich im Strategieteil fühle ich mich manchmal ein wenig überfordert, weil das Tutorial nicht auf alle Aspekte eingeht. Ich habe ziemlich viele Spielstände, weil ich befürchte mich durch irgendeine Entscheidung unwissentlich in eine Situation zu manövrieren, aus der ich das Spiel nicht mehr gewinnen kann. Aus diesem Grund und weil noch unerfahren in diesem Genre bin, kann ich leider noch nicht im Ironman-Modus spielen, aber wenn ich die Zeit für einen zweiten Spieldurchlauf finden sollte, werde ich das mit Sicherheit noch ausprobieren.


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2013)

hmmm, ich überleg mir grade GTA 4 zu holen, ist das eigentlich immer noch so nervig mit dem Triple-DRM oder ist das jetzt nur noch halb so wild?


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, ich überleg mir grade GTA 4 zu holen, ist das eigentlich immer noch so nervig mit dem Triple-DRM oder ist das jetzt nur noch halb so wild?


Den Rockstar Social Club braucht man nur noch im Multiplayer, aber SecuROM, GfWL und ggf. Steam sind immer noch notwendig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, ich überleg mir grade GTA 4 zu holen, ist das eigentlich immer noch so nervig mit dem Triple-DRM oder ist das jetzt nur noch halb so wild?


 Triple-DRM ?!

LOL

Das ist ja, wie wenn man sein Grundstück mit Stacheldraht, Tretminen und angestachelten Schäferhunden verteidigt.  
Echt... Wie kann man ein Spiel so "kaputtschützen" ?! 

@ TrinityBlade

Na gut, ich wart's mal ab. Trotzdem ein sehr lauer Anfang, da muss schon einiges kommen, damit sich meine Mundwinkel deutlich nach oben richten.


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Das ist ja, wie wenn man sein Grundstück mit Stacheldraht, Tretminen und angestachelten Schäferhunden verteidigt.
> Echt... Wie kann man ein Spiel so "*kaputtschützen*" ?!
> [...]


 

Es funktioniert doch ohne Probleme, also von kaputtschützen kann hier nun wirklich nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es funktioniert doch ohne Probleme, also von kaputtschützen kann hier nun wirklich nicht die Rede sein.


 Das vielleicht, aber hätten nicht ein, maximal zwei Schutzmechanismen gereicht ? 
Ein Übermaß an DRMs (wohlgemerkt an einem (!) Spiel) kommt bei Spielern nicht sonderlich gut an, da wollen wir uns mal nichts vormachen.


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2013)

Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber IMO hatte die ursprüngliche GTA IV Version *kein* Steam. 

Installiert wurden mMn Rockstar Social Club sowie Games for Windows Live. Die Steamversion kam meiner Meinung nach erst später.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber IMO hatte die ursprüngliche GTA IV Version *kein* Steam.
> 
> Installiert wurden mMn Rockstar Social Club sowie Games for Windows Live. Die Steamversion kam meiner Meinung nach erst später.


 Ne, ne, da liegst du richtig. Ich meinte ja auch nur, dass ich es gerade zu affig finde, einem mehrfach mit Kopierschutz versehenem Spiel noch ein Weiteres draufzuklatschen. Da kommen die eigenen Augen doch schon automatisch ins Rollen...


----------



## Enisra (29. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber IMO hatte die ursprüngliche GTA IV Version *kein* Steam.
> 
> Installiert wurden mMn Rockstar Social Club sowie Games for Windows Live. Die Steamversion kam meiner Meinung nach erst später.


 
nja, aber man hätte ja intelligenterweise zumindest GfWL rausnehmen können


----------



## MisterSmith (29. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, aber man hätte ja intelligenterweise zumindest GfWL rausnehmen können


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist dieser der einzige DRM der nach dem Patch der den RSC entfernt hat noch übrig geblieben ist? Außer man kauft die Steam-Version.

Wenn dem so ist, dann braucht man sich über den zusätzlichen DRM von Steam auch nicht beschweren.

Aber was immer gegen GfWL gemosert wird, ich hatte noch nie wirklich ein relevantes Problem damit.


----------



## Enisra (29. April 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist dieser der einzige DRM der nach dem Patch der den RSC entfernt hat noch übrig geblieben ist? Außer man kauft die Steam-Version.
> 
> Wenn dem so ist, dann braucht man sich über den zusätzlichen DRM von Steam auch nicht beschweren.
> 
> Aber was immer gegen GfWL gemosert wird, ich hatte noch nie wirklich ein relevantes Problem damit.


 
naja, der Punkt ist halt, das es halt so ein Steamklon ist und bei einem Spiel das man von Steam hat so sinnlos ist
Außerdem hatte ich schon das Problem Fable3 nicht starten zu können wegen GfWL und musste mit einem Workaround arbeiten und mit der GfWL-Version von Flight das Zwangsupdaten -.-
Und ich hab Win8 wo das auch schon drin ist, also da haben die schon nen haufen Blödsinn fabriziert


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2013)

... nicht wirklich.

GfWL war schon nicht schlecht, jedenfalls wenn man bereits ein Live Konto hatte und auch auf der 360 nach GS gegiert hat. Auch technisch fand ich GfWL ziemlich gut, es hat bei mir immer perfekt funktioniert.

Das einzige Probleme: MS hat das viel zu Stiefmütterlich behandelt und jetzt kann man mMn sagen, GfWL ist tot. Hätte MS auch den Arcade Bereich auf den PC gebracht, die Demos etc.pp., hätte aus GfWL durchaus was werden können.

Aber so?


----------



## Enisra (29. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> GfWL war schon nicht schlecht, jedenfalls wenn man bereits ein Live Konto hatte und auch auf der 360 nach GS gegiert hat. Auch technisch fand ich GfWL ziemlich gut, es hat bei mir immer perfekt funktioniert.
> 
> Das einzige Probleme: MS hat das viel zu Stiefmütterlich behandelt und jetzt kann man mMn sagen, GfWL ist tot. Hätte MS auch den Arcade Bereich auf den PC gebracht, die Demos etc.pp., hätte aus GfWL durchaus was werden können.
> 
> Aber so?


 
ja, das ist ja der Punkt, ich konnte mich auch mit dem Windowskonto gleich in GfWL einloggen, aber wegen dem Zweiten Punkt war´s halt schon lästig
Es ist halt schon irgendwo blöde wie das grade läuft und naja, so lange das halt in der Art läuft kann man darauf verzichten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2013)

Sehr viele prominente (!) Spiele mit GfWL sind auch gar nicht im Umlauf... Außer die jüngsten Batman-Games, GTA4 und L.A. Noire ist mir kein weiterer Titel in Erinnungen geblieben, der dies unterstützt. Nicht zu verwechseln mit jenen Spielen, die diese "Games for Windows"-Standards erfüllen, das ist ja wieder was anderes.


----------



## Enisra (29. April 2013)

na ne, L.A. Noire hatte das nicht
aber BlazBlue hat das, was sich heute Abend auch jetzt zu mir auf den Weg machen wird, jetzt wo hier so´n Gamepad rumfährt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> na ne, L.A. Noire hatte das nicht
> aber BlazBlue hat das, was sich heute Abend auch jetzt zu mir auf den Weg machen wird, jetzt wo hier so´n Gamepad rumfährt


 Sorry, hast Recht. Das war wieder dieses Rockstar-Dingens... Ist aber auch nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## Enisra (29. April 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sorry, hast Recht. Das war wieder dieses Rockstar-Dingens... Ist aber auch nicht wirklich besser.


 
ja, aber kann mit nem Defaultkonto rein ohne Onlinekrams, es ist halt nur die Statistikkomponente weggefallen, aber die hab ich eh nicht gebraucht, ich konnte die Gesichter auch so richtig deuten


----------



## MisterSmith (29. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, der Punkt ist halt, das es halt so ein Steamklon ist und bei einem Spiel das man von Steam hat so sinnlos ist
> Außerdem hatte ich schon das Problem Fable3 nicht starten zu können wegen GfWL und musste mit einem Workaround arbeiten und mit der GfWL-Version von Flight das Zwangsupdaten -.-
> Und ich hab Win8 wo das auch schon drin ist, also da haben die schon nen haufen Blödsinn fabriziert


Also bei Fable 3 gab es beim Start des Spieles irgend so eine dämliche Datumsverifikation, weiß nicht mehr die genaue Bezeichnung.

Und die hat bei mir glaube ich mit der über die Updates installierten GfWL-Version funktioniert. Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher ob diese direkt etwas mit GfWL zu tun hat, bei den Spielen mit GfWL zuvor kam diese Abfrage nicht, dass ist also zumindest schon mal keine Standardimplementierung von GfWL.

Ach ja, ich habe niemals einen Account für GfWL erstellt, da ich einfach immer ein lokales Konto erstelle.
Und dies ist meiner Meinung nach der größte Vorteil von GfWL, sollte man Online Probleme haben, kann man diese Notfalls immer umgehen.


----------



## Enisra (29. April 2013)

das Update hatte ich auch installiert, ht trotzdem nicht funktioniert
Aber zum Glück gibt's ja Google, denn andere hatten das gleiche Problem


----------



## MisterSmith (29. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> das Update hatte ich auch installiert, ht trotzdem nicht funktioniert
> Aber zum Glück gibt's ja Google, denn andere hatten das gleiche Problem


Ich schrieb ja sowieso 'ich glaube', kann also nicht zu 100% sagen ob es nur das Update über Windows war. Aber wie gesagt, dass ist sowieso nicht der Normalfall bei GfWL, wenn dann sollte man sich über die Beschweren die diese anscheinend unausgereifte Funktion von GfWL in ihr Spiel implementieren.

Fallout 3 und Bioshock 2 haben auch GfWL und da gibt es diese Abfrage beim Start des Spieles nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. April 2013)

Gerade *Metro 2033* durchgespielt. Das schaut immer noch sehr sehr gut aus und hat eine klasse Atmosphäre. Das war irgendwie düsterer als in so manchem Horrorspiel.  Hoffentlich wird Last Light ähnlich gut.


----------



## flowangler (30. April 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Ah, "*Blade of Darkness*", konnte es leider nie sehr weit wpielen, weil es, trotz Patches, immer unstabil war, also dauernd abgekackt ist. die Demo lief hingegen wunderbar (vlt weil ich die auf einem Win98/3dfx Rechner gespielt hatte).


 
Na, hier hast du eine neue Chance:
Blade of Darkness for download $5.99 - GOG.com


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Mai 2013)

Gerade Mars: War Logs durchgespielt. Schade um die guten Ansätze, das Spiel war leider ein Reinfall. Wenn man sich bereits beim dritten Kampf in einem Rollenspiel langweilt, läuft was schief. Von der lahmen Story, den uninteressanten Charakteren und der praktisch nicht vorhandenen Atmosphäre ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. Mai 2013)

*Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl*...

Nach gut 12 Stunden bin ich recht warm mit dem Spiel geworden. Weil ich aber nicht neu anfangen wollte, habe ich die Complete-Mod behalten, statt die anderen zu testen und finde mich einfach mal damit ab, dass Schleichen nicht wirklich eine Option ist.

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich, auch wenn ich Herausforderungen mag, auf dem einfachen Schwierigkeitsgrad spiele. Dafür ist mir die K.I. der Gegner einfach stellenweise zu übermächtig und die der Verbündeten auf der anderen Seite zu dumm. Während Gegner mich aus 100 Metern Entfernung sehen, obwohl ich aus einer dunklen Ecke hervorschaue und mich dann mit einem gut gezielten Schuss sofort ausschalten, sind Verbündete hingegen kaum allein lebensfähig. Ich habe es nun schon unzählige Male erlebt, dass mich jemand um Rettung oder Eskort bittet, darunter stark bewaffnete Gruppen und sie innerhalb von Sekunden allesamt zu Boden gehen, obwohl der Gegner nicht einmal in der Überzahl auftritt. Natürlich wirkt sich das dann auch hin und wieder negativ auf meine Reputation bei der jeweiligen Gruppierung aus und ich bekomme die Schuld zugeschoben. Habe es auch schon erlebt, dass eine Rettungsmission durch einen Funkspruch getriggert wurde und bei meiner Ankunft, obwohl ich umgehend hingesprintet bin, schon alle tot auf dem Boden lagen und der Auftrag als fehlgeschlagen galt. Sowas geht einfach gar nicht. 

Auf der anderen Seite begeistern mich die bedrückende Atmosphäre, die anspruchsvollen Schusswechsel und die doch recht lebendige Spielwelt, sodass ich auch ausreichend motiviert bin, weiterzuspielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2013)

Zwischenstand nach 3 Stunden "Binary Domain":
Die Story nimmt endlich an Fahrt auf, das Team ist gewachsen. Aber ich merke jetzt schon, das Spiel wird mich weniger begeistern wie zuvor "Spec Ops". Die Kernthematik hat was von einer Kreuzung aus "Terminator" und "Blade Runner", was gar nicht mal so schlecht umgesetzt wirkt. Allerdings sind die Charaktere wohl bewusst so überzeichnet, man spürt dass hier Action-Animes quasi als Präsentationsvorlage hergehalten haben, und mit Animes habe ich (mit Ausnahmen wie "Akira" und "Ghost in the Shell") schon meine Probleme, wenn viele Albernheiten in Dialogen und Handlungen der Figuren auftauchen.
Im Übrigen finde ich das Dialogsystem total bescheuert. Da wird einem eine (in)direkte Frage gestellt, und als Antwort stehen einem nicht mehr als ein Paar Silben zu Verfügung. Und dann sind diese noch nicht mal vertont.
Naja, kann man verschmerzen, denn die Lokalisation ist nicht schlecht, hört sich aber wie abgelesen an.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Mai 2013)

Seit laaaaanger Zeit habe ich mir mal wieder einen AAA Titel zum Vollpreis gegönnt (der letzte müsste Skyrim gewesen sein). *Bioshock Infinite* ist es geworden, lade gerade die 15 GB runter (ja, ich "freue" mich auch auf die Volumenbegrenzung) und werde nachher endlich anfangen. Vorfreude ist gigantisch, habe bisher vom Spiel nur die ersten 15 bis 20 Minuten in nem Let's Play gesehen ... hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Nu muss ich selber ran.


----------



## n0rdi (4. Mai 2013)

Warthunder !


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Mai 2013)

Wie ich oben bereits schrieb: Bioshock Infinite. An sich ein wirklich tolles Spiel, grafisch, atmosphärisch, das Leveldesign ist auch nicht übel. Aber was mich wirklich aufregt: Das Speichersystem! Gestern habe ich beendet, heute will ich wieder starten und fange an einer Stelle an, die fast eine Dreiviertelstunde vor dem Punkt, an dem ich aufgehört habe, liegt. Das ist echt frustrierend. Warum macht man sowas?? So toll ich es auch finde, das Spiel ... aber nachdem ich gerade wieder ins Spiel eintauchen wollte, habe ich schon fast keine Lust mehr zu zocken, vor allem, weil ich gerne in kleinen Häppchen von 20 bis 30 Minuten spiele. In der Zeit komme ich dann wahrscheinlich nicht einmal bis zum nächsten Speicherpunkt und darf das Level beim nächsten Mal WIEDER von vorne anfangen. Es gibt nicht zufällig eine Quicksave-Mod oder sowas, oder?


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2013)

*warcraft 3: the frozen throne*

meine herrn - war das immer schon so schwer, oder bin ich einfach zu schlecht?


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *warcraft 3: the frozen throne*
> 
> meine herrn - war das immer schon so schwer, oder bin ich einfach zu schlecht?


Ich fand zumindest damals die Demo zu WC3 schwer, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre habe ich die auch anders gespielt als üblich, weil ich glaube ich den Helden so hoch wie möglich im Level aufsteigen lassen wollte.

Grundsätzlich ist aber bei praktisch allen Echtzeitstrategiespielen die Geschwindigkeit entscheidend, wenn du Tastaturkürzel bei der Steuerung verwendest, sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich fand zumindest damals die Demo zu WC3 schwer, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre habe ich die auch anders gespielt als üblich, weil ich glaube ich den Helden so hoch wie möglich im Level aufsteigen lassen wollte.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist aber bei praktisch allen Echtzeitstrategiespielen die Geschwindigkeit entscheidend, wenn du Tastaturkürzel bei der Steuerung verwendest, sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein.


 
jo, ich hab das spiel bei erscheinen schon mal gespielt.
aber dass die kampagne auf dem niedrigsten schwierigkeitsgrad (!!!) dermaßen sauschwer ist, war mir nicht mehr bewusst. 
ich bin grad etwa in der mitte der allianz-kampagne und muss mit illidan irgendwelche portale schließen. vermutlich stell ich mich wirklich zu doof dran, aber das ist ja -stand jetzt- fast unmöglich.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jo, ich hab das spiel bei erscheinen schon mal gespielt.
> aber dass die kampagne auf dem niedrigsten schwierigkeitsgrad (!!!) dermaßen sauchschwer ist, war mir nicht mehr bewusst.
> ich bin grad etwa in der mitte der allianz-kampagne und muss mit illidan irgendwelche portale schließen. vermutlich stell ich mich wirklich zu doof dran, aber das ist ja -stand jetzt- fast unmöglich.


 
Ich denke, das ist einfach eine Gewohnheitssache. Echtzeitstrategiespiele in dem Stil sind (mit Ausnahme von Starcraft II) leider nahezu ausgestorben. Wenn man sich dann nach langer Zeit mal wieder dransetzt, kommt einem der Schwierigkeitsgrad dann wohl entsprechend hoch vor. Ich werde demnächst wohl nochmal eine Runde Warcraft II spielen, bin gespannt, ob es mir da genauso geht. Ich habe es bestimmt schon 6 oder 7 Jahre nicht mehr gespielt, ist aber immer noch mein Lieblings-Teil der Warcraft Reihe.

Für einen vierten Teil würde ich TÖTEN!

Was? Töten? Nein, ich meinte Torten ... ich würde auf Torten verzichten. Torten werden eh überschätzt, die sind gefährlich. Man denke nur an Filmtitel wie "Die Nacht der lebenden Torten" ... gruselig (und soviel Zucker).

Irgendwie hat das Warcraft Universum in meinen Augen ziemlich unter World of Warcraft gelitten. Früher (bis einschließlich Warcraft III) war ich ein großer Fan des Universums, habe auch diverse Bücher gelesen usw. Bin wirklich gespannt, wie evtl. irgendwann ein vierter Teil aussehen wird.


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Mai 2013)

Gestern eine Runde Kisten-Tetris beim Umzug des Ex-Kollegen Horn gespielt - und heute habe ich erwartungsgemäß viel Freude mit Muskelkater: The Game. Aua!
Um mich von meinen Schmerzen abzulenken, habe ich mal mit Infamous auf der PS3 angefangen. Ganz nett bisher


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gestern eine Runde Kisten-Tetris beim Umzug des Ex-Kollegen Horn gespielt - und heute habe ich erwartungsgemäß viel Freude mit Muskelkater: The Game. Aua!
> Um mich von meinen Schmerzen abzulenken, habe ich mal mit Infamous auf der PS3 angefangen. Ganz nett bisher


 
Ich hoffe mal das wenigstens jemand auch Korobeiniki gesummt hat 

Ansonsten hab ich mal der Interesse halber Neverwinter angefangen und es ist ganz gut, wenn auch doch schlechter als STO, das Interface ist nicht so der Killer, aber man rennt wie bei STO gegen keine Bezahlschranken


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ansonsten hab ich mal der Interesse halber Neverwinter angefangen und es ist ganz gut, wenn auch doch schlechter als STO, das Interface ist nicht so der Killer, aber man rennt wie bei STO gegen keine Bezahlschranken


Neverwinter wollte ich jetzt auch mal ausprobieren, Download gestartet max. Transferrrate lag bei 170 KB/s bei 4.7 GB Gesamtdaten , nach 10 Minuten abgebrochen.

Da gäbe es noch auf der Webseite von Perfect World einen Torrent Download, aber bloß wegen diesem Spiel werde ich es mir das nicht installieren. Ich hatte gehofft das ginge auch so, aber es wird lediglich eine nicht ausführbare Datei heruntergeladen.


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2013)

hm njoa, also der hat auch bei mir ziemlich lange gedauert, ich hab halt während der Zeit was anderes gemacht 
Aber falls sich doch noch einer für interesiert, vielleicht sieht man sich auf dem Dragon Server


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2013)

Knapp 6 Stunden "Binary Domain" gezockt, Kapitel 3 beendet.
Naja... Im Laufe der bisherigen Spielzeit fallen immer mehr Dinge auf, die mich doch etwas stören. Immer mehr Klischee-Figuren made in Asia, die Kämpfe werden zunehmend chaotischer, und das Dialogsystem bleibt in meinen Augen total bescheuert. Ich merke gar nicht, dass meine Wortwahl ("Nein", Jepp", "Ich mag dich", "Sorry", ... ) sich auch nur ansatzweise auf das Verhältnis zu meinen Teamkameraden auswirkt. Mittlerweile muss ich die Existenz dieses Systems stark hinterfragen.

Aber ich bleib hartnäckig und werde bis zum Schluss durchhalten.


----------



## Mothman (6. Mai 2013)

Also Neverwinter hab ich mir auch geladen. Hat schon einige Stunden gedauert mit Patch, Registrierung  usw. 
Nach ca. 30 Minuten war es mir schon so langweilig, dass ich es bisher nicht mehr gestartet habe.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Mai 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also Neverwinter hab ich mir auch geladen. Hat schon einige Stunden gedauert mit Patch, Registrierung  usw.
> Nach ca. 30 Minuten war es mir schon so langweilig, dass ich es bisher nicht mehr gestartet habe.


Nachdem ich mich etwas über Torrent informiert hatte, habe ich es ebenfalls geladen und installiert.

45 Minuten für 3.6 GB.  
Lief aber am Anfang auch schleppend, die voraussichtliche Downloadzeit wurde da in Weeks angegeben. 
Könnte man wahrscheinlich noch mit Einstellungen verbessern, kenne mich aber mit Torrent nicht aus.

Was mir ganz gut gefällt sind die Kämpfe und Quests. Man merkt aber, dass das Spiel noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist.


----------



## Enisra (7. Mai 2013)

ja, vorallem muss ich sagen, das die Deutsche Loka teils ein wenig Feinschliff bräuchte
Und ich glaube irgendeiner vom Publisher hat seine Hände bei den Kämpfen im Spiel gehabt, es wirkt schon etwas Asiatisch 
Zwar kein WoW-Killer, aber so für mal ein bischen Schnetzeln, vorallem da das eh F2P ist


----------



## shippy74 (8. Mai 2013)

Nach längerer Spiel Pause hab ich mir heute Far Cry Blood Dragon gekauft, habs im Laden gesehen und nicht gewusst was es genau ist. Beschreibung fand ich schon witzig und das total Bunte Cover lies mich schon ahnen was da kommen.

Ich hab jetzt das tutorial absolviert und die erste Basis befreit, hab lange nicht mehr so gelacht und bei den "Video Sequenzen" fühlte ich mich wie vor 20 Jahren, richtig schöner Trash. Dumme Sprüche und teilweise echt klasse Anspielungen auf typische 80er Jahre Klischees.
Was soll ich sagen, kannte das Addon nicht, hab Far Cry 3 nicht und bei 15 Euro kann man echt nix falsch machen.
Für zwischendurch und wenn man das ganze nicht so ernst betrachtet ist das Ding durchaus gelungen. Schön durch die Heide ballern,alles ist bunt , Gott ich liebe diese Anspruchslosen Games.


----------



## Fresh1981 (8. Mai 2013)

Bin eigentlich Far cry3 am Spielen über Steam aber seid heute morgen kann ich es zwar starten aber bei UPlay steht nur "Spieldateien werden geladen"
das wars
Kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## ilek87 (8. Mai 2013)

Ich hab gerade angefangen Bioshock Infinite zu spielen. Finde das Spiel, und besonders die Grafik, echt super. Wollte es mir schon lange kaufen und endlich hab ich nen Deal für 17€ auf Kinguin gefunden. Kann das Spiel jedem empfehlen!


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Mai 2013)

ilek87 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade angefangen Bioshock Infinite zu spielen. Finde das Spiel, und besonders die Grafik, echt super. Wollte es mir schon lange kaufen und endlich hab ich nen Deal für 17€ auf Kinguin gefunden. Kann das Spiel jedem empfehlen!


 
Ist definitiv spielenswert, habe es mir auch vor kurzem gegönnt. Lange habe ich keinen aktuellen Shooter gespielt, weil ich von den ganzen Call of Duties & Klonen gelangweilt war. Aber Bioshock Infinite ist mal seit langem wieder ein Shooter, der für mich rundherum gelungen ist. Lediglich das Speichersystem zickt bei mir ab und zu rum, aber damit kann ich halbwegs leben.

So, aber jetzt wird erstmal eine Runde *Euro Truck Simulator 2* mit 900 Grad Lenkung und TrackIR gespielt. Das Spiel hat irgendwie was Entspannendes und fühlt sich trotzdem einigermaßen realistisch an. Grafik ist auch schön ... was will man mehr? Dazu ein Bierchen


----------



## flowangler (10. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gerade eben hab ich* To the Moon* durchgespielt: Das Spiel wurde mit dem RPG-Maker gemacht, daher wirkt die Grafik wie früher bei den alten Nintendo-Spielen. Es gibt auch keine Sprachausgabe und man muss die ganzen Texte lesen. Es gibt auch nicht sonderlich viel Interaktivität im Spiel an sich. Keine Action, keine Ballereien, dafür sehr viele Emotionen. Man könnte dem Spiel also eine Menge ankreiden, wenn man das möchte. Das, was es da aber wirklich möchte, eine Geschichte zu erzählen. Das macht es wirklich verdammt gut. Die ist so lieb gemacht, so emotional teilweise. Da zeigt sich mal wieder, dass man keine ultra-realistische Grafik braucht, um eine wirklich gute Geschichte zu erzählen und Charaktere zu erschaffen, an die man sich lange erinnen möchte. Mit glücklichen Erinnerungen, aber vielleicht auch dem ein oder anderen Tränchen im Auge.
> Grob die Geschichte umschrieben, ohne zu spoilern: Es geht um einen Großvater, der im Sterben liegt, nur noch 2-3 Tage zu Leben hat und sein letzter Wunsch ist es zum Mond zu fliegen. Man erfährt sehr viel über sein Leben, was er dort so erlebt hat, welche Schicksale, welche glücklichen und welche traurigen Momente er erlebte. Sehr feinfühlig dargestellt und es spielt mit den Gefühlen, mit den Erinnerungen und Sehnsüchten, der Kindheit, dem Älterwerden und auch mit dem Tod. Sehr emotional irgendwie. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal durchzuspielen. Es ist auch nicht lange, vielleicht 4-6 Stunden und kostet auch nur 8 Euro. Eine große Empfehlung meinerseits gibt es auf jeden Fall.


 


xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen
> * To the Moon* war eins der emotionalsten Spiele die ich je gespielt hab und somit auch das beste Beispiel dafür das es bei sowas nicht auf die Grafik ankommt. Sollte man gespielt haben


 
Für alle, die es interessiert:
To The Moon for download $3.99 - GOG.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Mai 2013)

Gerade *Alpha Protocol *durchgespielt. Das Spiel hat zwar technisch so seine Macken, aber die Art des Spieles hat mir echt sehr gut gefallen. Hat mich die ganzen Stunden jedenfalls ziemlich gefesselt. War ein prima Spiel


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2013)

ingress


----------



## Vordack (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hab Samstag Abend mit Fallout New Vegas angefangen. Bin mittlerweile Level 4,  habe ein paar Addons hinzugefügt und habe alle DLC's.

Bis jetzt denke ich daß mir das Spiel sehr gefallen wird


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2013)

"Binary Domain" habe ich fast durch, "Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit" starte ich immer zwischendurch mal für ne kurze Session.
Zusätzlich habe ich mit "Rayman - Origins" angefangen. Hellas, was für ein Hüpf-Spaß. Macht irre Laune und sieht als 2D-Spiel ausgesprochen gut aus.


----------



## shippy74 (14. Mai 2013)

Rayman war immer klasse schon die alten,mein Sohn spiet das auch gerne, zur Zeit auf der Wii. 

Ich hab nun endlich  Far Cry Blood Dragon durch, hab auf leicht nun 7 Stunden gebraucht um alles zu sehen alles zu bekommen und tja was soll ich sagen,ich will mehr von dem Stoff. Hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht und "ärgere" mich das es nun schon durch ist. Ich hoffe Ubisoft schiebt nen 2ten Teil nach. Wüsste jetzt echt nicht was ich da als Alternative Spielen sollte....


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Mai 2013)

Game Dev Tycoon 

Macht Spaß. Allerdings stören mich ein paar zu wenig ausgeprägte Spiel-Elemente. Etwa die nutzlosen Reviews, die nicht wirklich Auskunft darüber geben, was mit Spielen nicht stimmte. Meine ersten Spiele waren nicht schlecht, dann hagelte es miese Reviews, weil ich zwei ähnliche Spiele in zu kurzer Zeit entwickelt habe. Aber ich arbeite mich langsam wieder vor.


----------



## Enisra (14. Mai 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Game Dev Tycoon
> 
> Macht Spaß. Allerdings stören mich ein paar zu wenig ausgeprägte Spiel-Elemente. Etwa die nutzlosen Reviews, die nicht wirklich Auskunft darüber geben, was mit Spielen nicht stimmte. Meine ersten Spiele waren nicht schlecht, dann hagelte es miese Reviews, weil ich zwei ähnliche Spiele in zu kurzer Zeit entwickelt habe. Aber ich arbeite mich langsam wieder vor.


 
nicht zu vergessen das du immer pleite gehst weil die Schwarzkopierer zu erfolgreich sind 
nein Spaß, aber wirklich Bizarr wurde die Geschichte bei dem "Mod" ja, dass die Deppen, die sich das gezogen haben, dann DRM entwickeln und einbauen wollten 
Also da haben welche echt den Schuss nicht gehört, warscheinlich auch weil die so doof sind dass die brummen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2013)

So, "Binary Domain" in gut 12 Stunden geschafft.
Mein endgültiges Fazit: Durchwachsen - in jederlei Hinsicht. Die Action war nicht schlecht, aber meist etwas eintönig wegen der überwiegend gleichen Gegner. Und die Story hat erst im letzten Drittel richtig Fahrt aufgenommen. Für mich viel zu spät, davor gabs nur Unmengen an Kitsch made in Asia.
"Spec Ops" war im direkten Vergleich der bessere Deckungsshooter, trotz halb so langer Spielzeit.

So... Ich werde mich jetzt weiter mit "Rayman - Origins" beschäftigen, und zwischendurch immer wieder mal "Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit" anlassen.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Mai 2013)

Ich hänge in Neverwinter in einer Gruppeninstanz fest.  Eigentlich wollte ich nur wieder etwas zusätzliche Erfahrung sammeln, die Gegner sind aber viel zu stark.

Weiß zufällig jemand wie man da wieder heraus kommt?


----------



## Enisra (18. Mai 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich hänge in Neverwinter in einer Gruppeninstanz fest.  Eigentlich wollte ich nur wieder etwas zusätzliche Erfahrung sammeln, die Gegner sind aber viel zu stark.
> 
> Weiß zufällig jemand wie man da wieder heraus kommt?


 
mit Rechtsklick über F2 auf dein Bild oben links klicken und dann siehste schon Gruppen verlassen
aber ja, einige Gewölbe-Inis sind einfach nicht ausbalanciert, nicht einfach nicht gut sondern garnicht ...


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> mit Rechtsklick über F2 auf dein Bild oben links klicken und dann siehste schon Gruppen verlassen
> aber ja, einige Gewölbe-Inis sind einfach nicht ausbalanciert, nicht einfach nicht gut sondern garnicht ...


Danke Enisra, ich hatte mich schon ausgeloggt und nachdem ich wieder eingeloggt war, stand ich zum Glück wieder draußen, aber gut zu wissen, dass wenn man aus der Gruppe raus geht auch gleich die Instanz verlässt. 

Ich hätte mich zwar auch so durch kämpfen können, aber hätte ewig gedauert, da ich kaum Schaden bei den Gegnern abgezogen habe.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Mai 2013)

Da ich am Wochenende nicht viel zutun hatte, habe ich nochmal *The Walking Dead* durchgespielt ... komplett. Und Himmel ... das Spiel hat mich auch beim zweiten Mal genauso von den Socken gehauen. Das Gameplay besteht zwar fast ausschließlich aus Dialogoptionen und Quicktime Events (eigentlich hasse ich Quicktime Events), aber in diesem Spiel passt das einfach 100%ig. Ich sehe The Walking Dead ohnehin nicht wirklich als Spiel, sondern als interaktiven Film bzw. Serie.
Was die Autoren, Sprecher, Regisseure usw. da abgeliefert haben, ist in meinen Augen besser als 90% aller Filme, die ich in den letzten 10 Jahren gesehen habe.
Szenen wie z. B. 



Spoiler



der Tod von Carley, Katjaa und Duck und der Abschied von Clementine ganz am Schluss


haben mir auch beim zweiten Mal fast die Tränen in die Augen getrieben. Das ist einfach ne verdammt gute Geschichte mit verdammt glaubwürdigen, sympathischen (und unsympathischen, siehe z. B. Larry) Charakteren.
Und das Beste ist: Das Ganze funktioniert auch völlog ohne überzogene Actionsequenzen, Explosionen, Effekten, Wackelkamera usw. Warum können sich die Filmemacher in Hollywood da nicht mal eine Scheibe abschneiden? Bis in die 90er und frühen 2000er war ich ein großer Filmfan, war oft im Kino, habe mir oft Filme im Fernsehen angeschaut. In den letzten Jahren war ich aber (bis auf Star Trek, der mich sehr enttäuscht hat, und Avatar) eigentlich gar nicht mehr im Kino. Es gibt einfach nichts mehr, das meine Aufmerksamkeit fängt, zumindest nicht im Mainstream-Kino. Trailer sind immer gleich geschnitten ... da kommt keine Neugier mehr auf.
The Walking Dead dagegen ist der beste (neue) "Film", den ich seit Jahren gesehen habe. Ich denke, ich warte ein oder zwei Monate, dann wage ich einen dritten Anlauf.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Mai 2013)

kann ich in allen punkten nur zustimmen.
werde demnächst wohl auch einen zweiten durchgang wagen. 
und da hieß es immer, interaktive filme funktionieren nicht.


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kann ich in allen punkten nur zustimmen.
> werde demnächst wohl auch einen zweiten durchgang wagen.
> und da hieß es immer, interaktive filme funktionieren nicht.


 
naja, fasst, der Punkt das Interaktive Filme nicht funktionieren kommt eher von früher, wo das ja noch Filme waren, wenn das aber so ausschaut wie Heavy Rain oder The Walking Dead funktioniert das sogar recht gut


----------



## golani79 (20. Mai 2013)

Hab mir Rising Storm zugelegt und somit automatisch Betazugang bekommen. 

Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut und es ist mal ne willkommene Abwechslung zu den Arcadeshootern - kommt vom selben Entwickler wie Red Orchestra.
Wobei ich aber sagen muss, Rising Storm gefällt mir fast besser als RO bzw. RO 2.

Wäre vlt. auch was für die, die immer darüber schimpfen, dass jeder Shooter nur noch CoD Gameplay bietet ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Mai 2013)

Gerade *Brütal Legend* durchgespielt. Find' die Idee echt prima mit der Metal-Welt. Das haben sie echt gut hinbekommen, bis auf die Strategiemomente im Spiel. Da wirkte alles ein bißchen zäh und es war mehr Arbeit als Spielspaß. Auch die Nebenmissionen sind ziemlich öde. Das Spiel an sich, wenn es sich darauf beschränkt ein Action-Adventure zu sein, das ist wirklich gut geworden. Sollte man auf jeden Fall mal gespielt haben. Ich hab noch ein paar Nebenquests offen, die mach ich aber in den nächsten Tagen irgendwann


----------



## waits (21. Mai 2013)

Spiele immer noch *Fallen Enchantress*, aber mir geht langsam die Puste aus. 
Also weniger *Was spielt ihr gerade* als, *was spielt ihr als nächstes*, was beinahe 
die spannendere Frage ist. Wollt ihr entscheiden?
Möglichkeiten: 1. Dwarf Fortress (ich hab eine Festung am Laufen und sie wartet nur auf ihren Untergang)
                          2. Resonance (habe bisher nur den Prolog gespielt, aber  das gefällt mir alles bisher sehr gut)
                          3. Call of Juarez (da ich keinen der Teile gespielt habe, dachte ich mir, ich könnte mit Teil 1 beginnen und das alles bis Teil 4 durchziehen)
                          4. Dishonored 
Was soll ich nur nehmen? Helft mir! Ich werde berichten!

Greetings


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Mai 2013)

waits schrieb:


> 3. Call of Juarez (da ich keinen der Teile gespielt habe, dachte ich mir, ich könnte mit Teil 1 beginnen und das alles bis Teil 4 durchziehen)



Lass bitte Teil 3, The Cartel, aus. Das ist einfach nur ein furchtbares Missverständnis. Die anderen Spiele sind durchweg gut, auch der neueste Teil Gunslinger. Den habe ich übrigens am Wochenende gespielt: Eine sehr simple Punktejagd mit ebenso geradliniger Story, die aber Spaß macht. Test folgt noch heute


----------



## Enisra (22. Mai 2013)

da es gestern Probleme gab, ist heute das erste Addon zu STO dran und ich muss sagen, das Tutorial der Romulaner ist schon echt nett, vorallem mit vielen vertonten Zwischensequenzen


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Mai 2013)

Immer noch Neverwinter, meine Haltung gegenüber MMORPGs würde ich mittlerweile als Schizophren einstufen.  

Wenn ich ein MMORPG konzipieren würde, dann gäbe es gleich vorneweg ein paar Verbote. 

1. Kein Questziel mit einer Zahl oder 'sammeln' bzw. ähnliche Wörter im Text.

2. Kein Textfeld für "Gespräche".

3. Keine Aufteilung von nahezu gleich aussehenden Gebieten

4. Nicht mehr als 50% erhaltene Quests durch Gespräche


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. Mai 2013)

Die Skyrim-Nadel steckt wieder im Arm.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Mai 2013)

ich hab nach Monaten Diablo 3 Abstinenz mal wieder die Maus totgeklickt und habs nicht bereut. Man bekam ja nen kleinen Buff als Bonus wegen dem einjährigen Jubiläum, der für eine Woche Erfahrung und Magiefund erhöhte. Schön zu sehen, dass doch vieles was mich gestört hat, inzwischen weggepatcht wurde.


----------



## RichardLancelot (23. Mai 2013)

Mhh, nachdem ich _Far Cry 3_ endlich zum Abschluss bringen konnte, allerdings vom Ende nicht mehr viel weiß, weil mir jemand Alkohol ins Bier getan hat, rätsel ich ob ich _Borderlands 2_ durchspiele, endlich mal meine Collectors Edition von _The Witcher 2_ daddel oder mich dem letzten Ableger der Mass Effect Reihe zuwende.
Mein Dank geht an dieser Stelle übrigens an Herrn Newell, dem ich die maßgebliche Schuld an meinem Dilemma zuspreche


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Mai 2013)

Ich spiele seit Freitag The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing. Ein wirklich gutes Hack&Slay, das sich fröhlich bei Torchlight 2 & Co. bedient, aber trotzdem eigenständig wirkt. Es fehlt zwar das letzte bisschen zu einem Hammerspiel, aber die 15 € für den Kaufpreis kann man auch schlechter investieren


----------



## LordCrash (28. Mai 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit Freitag The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing. Ein wirklich gutes Hack&Slay, das sich fröhlich bei Torchlight 2 & Co. bedient, aber trotzdem eigenständig wirkt. Es fehlt zwar das letzte bisschen zu einem Hammerspiel, aber die 15 € für den Kaufpreis kann man auch schlechter investieren



Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass ich für D3 das Vierfache bezahlt habe......da ist Van Helsing schon eine sehr gute Alternative.....


----------



## Kaisan (28. Mai 2013)

Spiele momentan (wieder einmal) ausgiebig Deus Ex 1; sicherlich eine reichlich betagte Optik, doch machen die zahlreichen spielerischen Freiheiten in Verbund mit dem herrlich dystopischen Setting so manche technische Schwäche wieder wett.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Mai 2013)

Ich spiele Metro Last Light. Gefällt mir besser als Bioshock Infinite, das ja ziemlich gehyped wurde. Die schlechte 4players Wertung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich muss mich gerade echt zwingen, mit dem Spiel aufzuhören. Ist vor allem der dichten Atmosphäre und der Schleichmechanik geschuldet. Es stimmt schon, die KI gewinnt gerade hierbei keine Preise, aber sie ist ausreichend.


----------



## golani79 (29. Mai 2013)

Habe die Tage Tomb Raider durchgespielt - hat mich ziemlich gut unterhalten und ist meiner Meinung nach ein gelungener Reboot.

Momentan spiel ich Bastion.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Spiele momentan (wieder einmal) ausgiebig Deus Ex 1; sicherlich eine reichlich betagte Optik, doch machen die zahlreichen spielerischen Freiheiten in Verbund mit dem herrlich dystopischen Setting so manche technische Schwäche wieder wett.


 
Dafür gibt es doch Mods  Deus Ex: Finaler Release der New Vision-Mod mit HD-Texturen - Link zum Download

Ich spiele gerade *The First Templar*. Ist jetzt nicht so der große Brüller, aber ganz nett. Vor allem bei der Inszenierung hat es etwas Probleme, da wirkt es etwas holprig. Es gibt viele Kämpfe, aber auch ein paar Rätsel. Man kann es alleine spielen (dabei jederzeit zwischen den Charakteren hin- und herschalten) oder eben im Coop-Modus(Online oder Splitscreen).


----------



## chbdiablo (30. Mai 2013)

So, Metro hab ich durch und für mich persönlich war es ziemlich genau das Spiel was ich erwartet habe. Spitzenklasse! Die objektiv sicher vorhandenen Schwächen haben mich nicht gestört, war auf jeden fall das beste Spiel seit ner Weile.

Neben Dota 2 und JA2 1.13 hab ich jetzt auch noch den van Helsing gekauft, konnte nicht widerstehen.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Mai 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> So, Metro hab ich durch und für mich persönlich war es ziemlich genau das Spiel was ich erwartet habe. Spitzenklasse! Die objektiv sicher vorhandenen Schwächen haben mich nicht gestört, war auf jeden fall das beste Spiel seit ner Weile.
> 
> Neben Dota 2 und JA2 1.13 hab ich jetzt auch noch den van Helsing gekauft, konnte nicht widerstehen.


 
Van Helsing reizt mich auch, aber das ist mir noch zu arg von Bugs geplagt. Da warte ich lieber noch den ein oder anderen Patch ab. 


Ich habe mir jetzt "Game Dev Tycoon" geholt: Game Dev Tycoon | Greenheart GamesGreenheart Games 
Das macht ziemlich süchtig, obwohl (oder deswegen?) meine Firma meistens kurz vor der Pleite steht. Ironischerweise hab ich es in der Demo geschafft, gleich am Anfang zwei Blockbuster zu produzieren, die mir Millionen eingebracht haben, aber leider konnte ich diesen Erfolg im richtigen Spiel bisher nicht wiederholen.....


----------



## svd (30. Mai 2013)

"*Metro Last Light*"

Sehr atmosphärisch. Realistisch gehaltene Grafik, schöne Texturen... keine Selbstverständlichkeit auf dem PC, hehe. 
Werde trotzdem anhalten müssen um den ersten Teil nochmal draufzuklatschen. Hatte ich, wegen Systemwechsel zwischendurch, nie beendet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Mai 2013)

svd schrieb:


> "*Metro Last Light*"
> 
> Sehr atmosphärisch. Realistisch gehaltene Grafik, schöne Texturen... keine Selbstverständlichkeit auf dem PC, hehe.
> Werde trotzdem anhalten müssen um den ersten Teil nochmal draufzuklatschen. Hatte ich, wegen Systemwechsel zwischendurch, nie beendet.


 
Beim 1.Teil gibt es übrigens auch zwei verschiedene Enden, welche darauf beruhen, wie man im Spiel vorgegangen ist.  Ich habs allerdings auch nur 1-Mal durchgespielt und mir das andere Ende dann auf youtube angesehen


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. Mai 2013)

Hab gestern mit Wargame: Airland Battle angefangen. Die Mehrspieler-Beta hat schon wieder richtig Laune gemacht, ist eben immer noch ein unheimlich forderndes Spiel, bei dem jeder Fehler bestraft wird. Tank-Rush ist hier nunmal keine variable "Taktik" 
Jetzt also auch endlich die Vollversion gespielt. Die neue Solokampagne mit der Strategiekarte (erinnert an Total War) gefällt mir gut, der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist allerdings ganz schön gesalzen. Hmm, vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran, dass ich nicht für den Generalsposten geeignet bin


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Mai 2013)

Hab mal wieder das gute alte Race Driver Grid ausgegraben (erstaunlich, wie gut das auch heute noch aussieht). Nachdem ich mich an die Fahrphysik gewöhnt habe, macht es wieder richtig Spaß. Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung, welcher Laktose-Teufel mich geritten hat, als ich mein Team "Milchbäuchlein Racing AG" genannt habe.


----------



## svd (31. Mai 2013)

Als ich das Jahre nach dem ersten Mal spielen wieder installiert habe, ist es mir viel "zu schnell" vorgekommen. 
Keine Ahnung, ob meine Reflexe derart schlecht geworden sind, aber heute fährt sich GRID für mich wie "Test Drive 3" mit "Turboknopf an"...

Momentan spiele ich auch ein wenig "Resident Evil Revelations". Im Hinterkopf behaltend, dass es ein 3DS Spiel war, ist es ganz okay.
Die Modelle sehen gut aus, die Texturen scheinen aber manchmal 1:1 vom Handheld übernommen worden zu sein, hehe.
Ganz schlimm finde ich aber dieses Genesis Teil. Du kannst in jede Sackgasse laufen und sicher sein, dass da was versteckt ist. Nervig.


----------



## Enisra (31. Mai 2013)

das fiese an Grid ist nur irgendwie, das ich da so irgendwie garnicht mit der Controllersteuerung zu rande komm + das Dumme Ding will nur noch den Controller erkennen und nicht zusätzlich die Tastertur -.-


----------



## Lukecheater (31. Mai 2013)

Ich hab vor 2 Wochen bei dem Steam Wochenend-Angebot  *Counter Strike: Global Offensive* für 7€ gekauft und bin sehr froh um die Investition. Ich hab jetzt inzwischen 38h investiert und teilweise sehr spannende Runden erlebt. Das Gameplay ist zwar etwas altbacken und auch dank der Animationen relativ weit entfernt vom Realismus, aber es funktioniert einfach und macht mit den richtigen Teamkameraden meeega viel Spaß.


----------



## Exar-K (31. Mai 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Das Gameplay ist zwar etwas altbacken


 Altbacken? Ich bitte dich. 
Für mich ist CS immer noch *der* Multiplayershooter. Taktisch, schnell, fordernd und skillbasiert. Dagegen ist das Gameplay der neueren Konkurrenz fast schon lächerlich.


----------



## Lukecheater (1. Juni 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Altbacken? Ich bitte dich.
> Für mich ist CS immer noch *der* Multiplayershooter. Taktisch, schnell, fordernd und skillbasiert. Dagegen ist das Gameplay der neueren Konkurrenz fast schon lächerlich.


 
gut "altbacken" hört sich vllt etwas schlecht an... ich meinte eher dass man merkt dass es noch aus einer anderen Zeit kommt und wie gesagt das ist alles andere als schlecht, da es einfach funktioniert.

Und ja hast Recht, ich hab mal vor kurzem bei diesem CoD Wochenende bei Steam in BO2 reingeschnuppert und fands einfach grauenhaft (im Gegensatz zu CoD4, was ich richtig gut fand)


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2013)

ich würde sagen Oldschool ist das richtige Wort für alt aber gut, altbacken ist ja eher alt und schlecht


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2013)

Was bei CS: Go klasse ist: Es gibt Bots. Ich liebe ja MP Spiele mit Bots, weil man dann einfach mal eine Runde alleine zocken kann oder einfach mal eine Runde mit einem Kumpel. 
Es gibt z.B. viele Spiele, da ist der MP-Modus schnell nicht mehr angesagt und ohne Bots kann man dann nichts mehr mit anfangen, was schade ist.

Ich hab vorhin ein bißchen Primal Carnage gespielt. Das kann man gerade kostenlos auf Steam zocken. Das ist ein Multiplayerspiel Mensch gegen Dinosaurier. Ist ganz witzig gemacht, vor allem wenn man als T-Rex dann sich einen Gegner schnappt und einfach mal frisst 
Da gibt es auch unterschiedliche "Klassen"...Bei den Menschen z.B. einen mit Flammenwerfer, einen mit der Schrotflinte und auch so einen, der so Netze verschießen kann, in dem sich z.B. Flugsaurier verfangen. Auf jeder Seite gibts 5 unterschiedliche Charaktere/Wesen.
Bei den Dinosaurier dann eben auch Flugtiere, kleinere schnellere und große wie einen T-Rex, der sehr behäbig ist, dafür aber ordentlich plattmachen kann.
Also wer interesse hat, einfach mal reinschauen


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2013)

merkwürdig:
angeblich hab ich the walking dead gar nicht durchgespielt.
laut steam fehlt mir nämlich das letzte achievement.


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Juni 2013)

Hmm, Wargame habe ich jetzt erstmal liegen lassen, muss ich ja zum Glück auch nicht testen. Dafür habe ich gestern mit The Swapper angefangen. Kann ich echt empfehlen, ein richtig schönes, leicht melancholisches Puzzlespiel mit sehr eigenwilliger Optik und einem spitzen Sounddesign. Ab und zu wirds auch richtig schön makaber, wenn man die Seele der Spielfigur zwischen den bis zu vier Klonkörpern hin und her sausen lässt und die abgelegten Körper in einen Abgrund fallen, während man mit dem Klon weiter durch die düsteren Korridore einer Raumstation zapft. Für 14 (derzeit nur 11) Euro eine wirklich lohnende Investition!

Save 25% on The Swapper on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juni 2013)

Hab gerade die Kampagne von *Homefront* durchgespielt. Ist an sich ganz nett gemacht, aber leider extrem kurz und das Ende ist auch komisch. Das hatte mich nur 5 Euro gekostet(sogar verpackte Version) und daher bin ich zufrieden. Wer das damals allerdings zum Vollpreis gekauft hat, der hat sich sicher ganz schön in den Hintern gebissen. Wenn man Gas gibt, kann man das in 3 1/2 - 4 Stunden durchspielen.
Der Mehrspielermodus ist allerdings schon tot. Da waren nur auf 4 Servern Leute drauf und insgesamt nur 50 online


----------



## Exar-K (4. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der Mehrspielermodus ist allerdings schon tot. Da waren nur auf 4 Servern Leute drauf und insgesamt nur 50 online


Der war schon vor einem Jahr tot. Hab mir den Multiplayer so 2 Stunden angeschaut und das wars. War einfach nur langweiliges, anspruchsloses Geballer wie bei CoD und Konsorten.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2013)

da das eh ein Checklistenfeature war, war der doch eh schon bei Beginn zum scheitern verurteil gewesen


----------



## RichardLancelot (6. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hab gerade die Kampagne von *Homefront* durchgespielt. Ist an sich ganz nett gemacht, aber leider extrem kurz und das Ende ist auch komisch. Das hatte mich nur 5 Euro gekostet(sogar verpackte Version) und daher bin ich zufrieden. Wer das damals allerdings zum Vollpreis gekauft hat, der hat sich sicher ganz schön in den Hintern gebissen. Wenn man Gas gibt, kann man das in 3 1/2 - 4 Stunden durchspielen.
> Der Mehrspielermodus ist allerdings schon tot. Da waren nur auf 4 Servern Leute drauf und insgesamt nur 50 online


Ich hab damals den Plot gelesen und dachte: "Geilo, mal n' anderes Szenario als dieser CoD-Mumpitz."
Am Ende stand dann die Ernüchterung. Spaß hatte ich zwar, aber irgendwie hat es sich gespielt wie eine Episode einer Serie. Der Anfang war wirr, der Spielverlauf zwar fortschreitend aber nicht wirklich zu einem größeren Ziel führend und das Ende kam abrupt. Für 5-10€ kann man's hinehmen, aber zum Vollpreis wäre es n' Flop gewesen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2013)

Bin mit *"Rayman - Origins"* zwar noch nicht fertig, habe aber gestern abend doch wieder die Lust aufs gute alte *"Crysis"* bekommen.

Neben Patches auch gleich die Rygels Texture Mod und Natural Mod draufgezogen... Das macht das Spiel noch einen Tick chicer. 
(Allerdings scheint der Texture-Mod auch optische Veränderungen am Nanosuit vorgenommen zu haben. Der sieht jetzt komplett schwarz aus ?!)

Was soll ich sagen: Es macht auch heute noch verdammt viel Spaß, für mich bis heute der beste Shooter den man kriegen kann.


----------



## AKA--Zer0 (12. Juni 2013)

Momentan Deadlight und ROME Total War ^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Juni 2013)

Habe heute mal spontan wieder Mirror's Edge installiert, um mich seelisch auf den Nachfolger vorzubereiten. Das Ding sieht auch heute noch immer unglaublich gut aus, den vielen Komplementärfarben und dem sehr schlichen Grafikstil sei Dank. Und Spaß macht es logischerweise ohnehin - der berühmt-berüchtigte "Flow" hat sich ganz fix wieder eingestellt


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2013)

In der letzten Zeit spielte ich:

Combat Arms (PC)
Splinter Cell Conviction (PC)
Alarm für Cobra 11 (PC)
Fifa 13 (PC)


----------



## Exar-K (14. Juni 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Habe heute mal spontan wieder Mirror's Edge installiert, um mich seelisch auf den Nachfolger vorzubereiten.


Du meinst, um dich daran zu erinnern, wie der 1. Teil war und der 2. leider nicht werden wird, wie man den Nachrichten der letzten Tage entnehmen konnte.


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Juni 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Du meinst, um dich daran zu erinnern, wie der 1. Teil war und der 2. leider nicht werden wird, wie man den Nachrichten der letzten Tage entnehmen konnte.


 
1. Ist es noch viel zu früh, sich anhand EAs PR-Gelaber eine Meinung über das Spiel zu bilden.
2. War Teil 1 auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Sowohl die Story als auch die Nahkämpfe sowie die optionalen Ballersequenzen sind großer Mist gewesen.


----------



## svd (15. Juni 2013)

Hmja, nur die Einzelteile betrachtet, war "Mirror's Edge" wirklich ein Spiel zum Davonlaufen. 
Zum Glück war das Gesamtpaket stimmig und toll.

Obwohl ich es grundsätzlich vermeiden will, habe ich wieder viel zu viele Spiele gleichzeitig laufen.

Letzthin mit "Aliens: Colonial Marines" angefangen. Obwohl "Colonial" darauf hindeutet, womöglich etwas mit "Darm" zu tun zu haben, ist das Spiel nicht so schlecht, wie befürchtet. 45€ wäre es auf keinen Fall wert gewesen. Für knappe 20€ aber vertretbar, muss später auch mal den Koopmodus testen, falls der funktioniert.
Den Sound der Pulse Rifle finde ich etwas dünn (fast so schlecht wie die DOOM3 Waffensounds), habe mir von einem Kenner der Filme aber sagen lassen, dass die so klingen soll.
Insgesamt würde ich das Spiel unterhalb "Alien vs. Predator 2" einordnen, irgendwo bei der "Alien Trilogy" und der "Alien Total Conversion" für DOOM1, die ich vor Jahren mal gespielt habe.


----------



## Exar-K (15. Juni 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> 2. War Teil 1 auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Sowohl die Story als auch die Nahkämpfe sowie die optionalen Ballersequenzen sind großer Mist gewesen.


 Stimmt, Nahkampf und Waffen würde ich einfach direkt streichen.
Sind meiner Meinung nach völlig überflüssig gewesen.

Die Story fand ich ok, aber noch mit viel Luft nach oben.


----------



## legion333 (15. Juni 2013)

Habe vorhin mit *The Witcher* angefangen, und ich kann mich dem, was schon darüber gesagt wurde, nur anschließen. Hab zwar noch nicht allzu lang gespielt (ca. 1 1/2 Stunden) aber es ist echt super  Dass es Dark Souls von meinem Platz 1 verdrängen wird, glaube ich zwar nicht, aber es wird sich mit Sicherheit bei meinen Lieblingstiteln einreihen


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Juni 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Sowohl die Story als auch die Nahkämpfe sowie die optionalen Ballersequenzen sind großer Mist gewesen.


 Nicht nur die  Es gibt nen schönen "Wut"-Lesertest bei 4players, der auch meine Meinung zum Spiel recht gut wiedergibt, wenn auch leicht übertrieben: Lesertests zu Mirror's Edge bei 4Players.de


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Juni 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Habe vorhin mit *The Witcher* angefangen, und ich kann mich dem, was schon darüber gesagt wurde, nur anschließen. Hab zwar noch nicht allzu lang gespielt (ca. 1 1/2 Stunden) aber es ist echt super  Dass es Dark Souls von meinem Platz 1 verdrängen wird, glaube ich zwar nicht, aber es wird sich mit Sicherheit bei meinen Lieblingstiteln einreihen


 
The Witcher 1 leidet imho noch unter dem mit der Zeit langweiligen Kampfsystem. Dafür ist die Story eben sehr packend und interessant, auch wenn sie ein paar wenige Längen hat. Und Monster, Soundtrack, Charaktere und Setting sind auch allererste Sahne 
The Witcher 2 hat dann ein wesentlich besseres Kampfsystem und verbessert auch die anderen Punkte jeweils nochmal ein bisschen. Deswegen steht es in meiner Gunst auch über Dark Souls


----------



## Exar-K (15. Juni 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Lesertests zu Mirror's Edge bei 4Players.de


 Anscheinend ein Anfänger, der sich über seine eigene Unfähigkeit aufregt. 
Dabei war Mirror's Edge nocht nichmal sonderlich schwer.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juni 2013)

Gerade BioShock Infinite durchgespielt. Jetzt geht es an The Last of Us, das eine ganze Nacht (14 Stunden) zum Download benötigt hat.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Anscheinend ein Anfänger, der sich über seine eigene Unfähigkeit aufregt.
> Dabei war Mirror's Edge nocht nichmal sonderlich schwer.


 
ich glaube der Grund liegt eher daran, das es nicht gelohnt hat einen Artikel für Hater zu schreiben


----------



## svd (15. Juni 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Anscheinend ein Anfänger, der sich über seine eigene Unfähigkeit aufregt.
> Dabei war Mirror's Edge nocht nichmal sonderlich schwer.


 
Da die Person über PS3 Trophäen geschrieben hat... "Mirror's Edge" habe ich sowohl für den PC, als auch für PS3.
Für ein Spiel in Egoansicht gibt es für mich jedoch nur eine einzige sinnvolle Steuerung, namlich mit Maus und Tastatur.
Wer "Mirror's Edge" mit dem Gamepad durchgespielt hat, dem zolle ich meinen tiefsten Respekt, das ist echt nicht ohne. 

Boah, 14h für TLOU... da freut man sich direkt auf die Aussicht, dass Breitband Internet in Zukunft für Spiele immer wichtiger, bzw. Voraussetzung wird.

edit: Verdammt, ich will "Last Light" nicht ohne den Vorgänger spielen, kann aber nicht aufhören...


----------



## legion333 (15. Juni 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> The Witcher 1 leidet imho noch unter dem mit der Zeit langweiligen Kampfsystem. Dafür ist die Story eben sehr packend und interessant, auch wenn sie ein paar wenige Längen hat. Und Monster, Soundtrack, Charaktere und Setting sind auch allererste Sahne
> The Witcher 2 hat dann ein wesentlich besseres Kampfsystem und verbessert auch die anderen Punkte jeweils nochmal ein bisschen. Deswegen steht es in meiner Gunst auch über Dark Souls


 
Hm, erstmal werd ich aber auf jeden Fall 1 durchspielen. Gefällt mir bisher richtig gut. Musste auch vorhin ein wenig grinsen als eine nette Dame sinngemäß so etwas sagte wie "Lass es uns hier tun da sind wir alleine" und man im Hintergrund einen kleinen Jungen herumrennen sah


----------



## MisterSmith (15. Juni 2013)

@Legion333
Was ist das für eine "Figur" in deinem Avatarbild, aus einem Spiel nehme ich an?


----------



## legion333 (15. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Legion333
> Was ist das für eine "Figur" in deinem Avatarbild, aus einem Spiel nehme ich an?


 
Ja, das ist mein aktueller Dark Souls-Charakter  Mir gefiel der Screenshot einfach und da dachte ich schneide ich den raus und benutze ihn für das Forum hier


----------



## MisterSmith (15. Juni 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mein aktueller Dark Souls-Charakter  Mir gefiel der Screenshot einfach und da dachte ich schneide ich den raus und benutze ihn für das Forum hier


Danke für die Antwort, ich habe auch erst hier gesucht...
http://darksoulswiki.wikispaces.com/Characters
...aber wenn das dein Char ist, ist es kein Wunder das ich nichts finden konnte.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juni 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Boah, 14h für TLOU... da freut man sich direkt auf die Aussicht, dass Breitband Internet in Zukunft für Spiele immer wichtiger, bzw. Voraussetzung wird.


 
Joa, sobald der DSL-Vertrag (4K) ausgelaufen ist, werde ich erstmal upgraden. Zumal das PSN vergleichsweise langsam ist. Und es haben wahrscheinlich die halben Staaten gleichzeitig versucht, das Spiel zu laden. Dann waren es auch gleich noch gut 27 GB an Daten...

Nett ist aber, dass es als erstes PS3-Spiel das für die PS4 angekündigte Feature nutzt, bei dem man das Spiel schon während dem Download spielen kann. Wenn man, ich glaube über 50% des Spiels heruntergeladen hat, kann man bereits loszocken, während die restlichen Daten im Hintergrund laden. Nette Sache.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Juni 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Hm, erstmal werd ich aber auf jeden Fall 1 durchspielen.


 
Natürlich davon wollte ich dich ja auch nicht abhalten 
Ist ja wie gesagt auch ein großartiges Spiel.

Ich spiele aktuell nochmal FlatOut 2. Gibt kaum ein Rennspiel, das mir annähernd so viel Spass macht


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juni 2013)

Ich hab gerade Metro Last Light durchgespielt. Was für ein geniales Spiel. Am Anfang hat mich natürlich erstmal ganz schön die Grafik umgehauen. Donnerwetter, das sieht ja teilweise besser aus als Crysis 3. Dazu die wunderbare Atmosphäre und auch sonst stimmt das Gameplay, die Mischung zwischen ruhigen Passagen und Action. Nur dass die KI manchmal, beim Schleichen, den ein oder anderen Aussetzer hatte, das war schon schade. Hätte es diese nicht, dann wäre das Spiel für mich ein klarer 90er Kandidat. Ich bin sonst ja nicht so der Spieler, der lineare Spiele mag, aber hier haben sie es wirklich geschickt gemacht, so dass es einem wirklich gar nicht so auffällt. Auch die kleinen Details wie Regentropfen, die man sich vom Visier wischen kann, die tragen zur Atmosphäre bei. Das sollte man auf jeden Fall mal gezockt haben, aber davor erst 2033 zocken, weil Last Light quasi direkt nach dem Ende des ersten Teils weitergeht.


----------



## Lukassore (18. Juni 2013)

Ich bin gerade süchtig nach dem Indie Game *Dungeon Colony* !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2013)

Bin immer noch an *"Rayman - Origins"* zugange.
Also für ein Jump'n Run ist es ziemlich umfangreich, muss ich schon sagen. Und es macht irre Spaß. 
Wenn *"Rayman - Legends" *für PC angekündigt wird, landet es definitiv auf meinem Wunschzettel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2013)

So, *"Rayman Origins"* geschafft.
Das finale Level war ganz schön hart, hab bestimmt an die 20 Versuche gebraucht. 
Aber: Es ist wirklich das beste 2D-Jump'n Run, das ich seit vielen, vielen Jahren gespielt habe. Top !!! 
"Rayman Legends" wird für mich auf jeden Fall ein Pflichtkauf werden.

Nun habe ich mal die PCG-Vollversionen der letzten 12 Monate durchforstet und mich für *"Trine"* entschieden.
Hübscher "Lost Vikings"-Klon. Schöne Physik, gute 2D/3D-Optik und eine recht gute Synchro, wobei letzteres stark nach einem Märchen-Hörbuch klingt.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2013)

Deadpool ... wenn es endlich in Dtl. erhältlich ist. IMO ist heute Release.

Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Lukecheater (25. Juni 2013)

Mark of the Ninja, das es vor kurzem bei Steam für nur 3€ gab hab ich durch und fand es sehr gelungen. Für 3€ aufjeden Fall nichts falsch gemacht  
Als nächstes gehts dann weiter mit Alan Wake, das ich für Mark of the ninja unterbrochen hatte.


----------



## varonn (25. Juni 2013)

zocke zur zeit Fallout New Vegas werde dann nach mit Metro 2033 anfangen das schon ne zeit lang auf mich wartet


----------



## ApFeL-BiRnE (25. Juni 2013)

fallout NV so nebenbei, ansonsten exzessives zocken von borderlands 2


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Juni 2013)

Hab am Wochenende Magrunner: Dark Pulse gespielt. Ein netter Portal-Klon mit einigen interessanten Rätseln, aber der Cthulhu-Story-Ansatz war irgendwie vergeudete Liebesmüh. Grusel kommt da jedenfalls nicht bei auf 

Morgen werde ich mich dann endlich mal The Last of Us widmen. Habe dafür extra meine PS3 mit auf die Reise in die hessische Heimat gebracht und werde den Rest meines Urlaubs in der Postapokalypse verbringen. Vielleicht habe ich nebenbei auch endlich mal Zeit für ein bisschen Brütal Legend.


----------



## golani79 (25. Juni 2013)

Hab letztens Castlevania Mirror of Fate auf dem 3DS durchgespielt - sehr schönes Castlevaniaspiel, mit Anlehnungen an Symphony of the Night.

Erzählt auch die Story rund um die Belmonts und soll Übergang zwischen Lords of Shadow 1 und 2 darstellen.
Auch wenns nicht so "komplex" wie Symphony of the Night ist, trotzdem für alle, die Castlevania mögen empfehlenswert!


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab am Wochenende Magrunner: Dark Pulse gespielt. Ein netter Portal-Klon mit einigen interessanten Rätseln, aber der Cthulhu-Story-Ansatz war irgendwie vergeudete Liebesmüh. Grusel kommt da jedenfalls nicht bei auf


 
Da hätte ich eh im nächsten Podcast eine Frage zu gestellt, aber eigentlich sagt das schon alles was ich wissen wollte


----------



## shippy74 (25. Juni 2013)

Gerade die zweite Runde an FarCry3 dran, bis jetzt kaum ein Spiel gehabt das mich so an den PC Sessel gefesselt hat, die Landschaft,Möglichkeiten und die Story sind einfach genial.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2013)

Gerade Alan Wake beendet. Das war mein 2.Durchgang, hatte es im letzten Jahr ja schon einmal durchgespielt.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juni 2013)

Gerade ein paar Soldaten erschossen, da werde ich auch schon von zwei Hubschraubern unter Feuer genommen. Ich benutze den Greifhaken und ziehe mich an einem hoch, erschieße die Piloten, werde dabei vom zweiten Hubschrauber beschossen, springe ab, öffne den Fallschirm, schieße einen weiteren Greifhaken auf den zweiten Hubschrauber, erschieße den Bordschützen, werfe den Piloten raus, lasse den Hubschrauber auf einen Wachturm stürzen, springe kurz vor dem Aufprall ab, genieße die Explosion in Zeitlupe, während ich noch immer aus alle Richtungen beschossen werde öffne ich den Fallschirm, gleite damit über ein paar Treibstofftanks, werfe Handgranaten hinunter, genieße auch die Explosionen in Zeitlupe, lasse mich auf ein Motorrad fallen, rase los, frontal auf einen Militärgeländewagen zu, öffnete während der Fahrt den Fallschirm, werde vom Motorrad gerissen, das frontal in den Geländewagen rast und diesen in einer weiteren Explosion mitreißt ...

... hach joa, *Just Cause 2* (mit ein paar Mods) ist spektakulär und das fast komplett ohne Scriptsequenzen! Ein riesiger Abenteuerspielplatz voller Waffen, Fahrzeuge und Explosionen. Ich frage mich, ob ein eventueller dritter Teil das irgendwie noch toppen können wird.

Auf meinen Hauptrechner stürzt es ständig ab, aber auf dem Notebook läuft es nicht nur stabil, sondern (mit reduzierten Details) auch noch flüssig! Und das mit nem 2-Kern Ivy Bridge i3 mit 2,5 GHz und HD 4000 Grafik. Und dabei sieht es auch noch richtig toll aus. Ich hoffe, es wird eine Oculus Rift Mod für Just Cause 2 geben. Aus mehreren Kilometern Höhe auf die Spielwelt stürzen ist einfach nur spektakulär.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (25. Juni 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> . Vielleicht habe ich nebenbei auch endlich mal Zeit für ein bisschen Brütal Legend.


 Nettes Spiel mit tollem Soundtrack. Aber erwarte nicht allzu viel. Die doch recht häufigen "Strategie" Passagen können mitunter recht nervig bis Frust erzeugend sein. 

BTT: Hab nach der Meisterwerkeseite der letzten PCG Ausgabe und einem Angebot auf gog.com mal endlich Neverwinter Nights angepackt. Nur, dass das Ding mit meinem Ranger gleich zu Beginn echt ziemlich knifflig ist. Schneller Spielfortschritt sieht anders aus


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2013)

jupp, *just cause 2* fand ich auch richtig geil. 
und die performance des spiels war der helle wahnsinn, ich hab nämlich auch eher mit low end-hardware gespielt.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musste mal wieder sein. 
könnte man heute in (fast) exakt der gleichen form veröffentlichen.
zeitlos. 
muss man sich schon an den kopf fassen bei den albernen technik-diskussionen heutzutage (ps4 vs. xbox one), wenn man bedenkt, dass das spiel ursprünglich auf einem gerät mit 3,5 mhz nebst 128 kb ram lief und gerade mal 0,5 mb groß war. ein paar tausend mal besser sind die spiele seit damals irgendwie nicht geworden...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2013)

@ Bonkic

2D-Hüpfer sind auch was Schönes, sowas veraltet irgendwie nie.
Nur heutzutage muss das Level-Design schon anspruchs- und gehaltvoller sein. Das jüngste "Rayman", was ich letztens durchgespielt habe, war in dieser Hinsicht fantastisch. Das Tempo, der Stil, teils sehr anspruchsvolle Abschnitte, jede Menge Abwechslung... Ich find's göttlich.

Aber ein Mario für zwischendurch ist auch immer gut. Nur schade, dass die meisten Spiele des Klempners arg kurz sind.


----------



## Lukecheater (27. Juni 2013)

@2D- Jump'n'Runs: Ich sag nur SUPER MEAT BOY


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> @2D- Jump'n'Runs: Ich sag nur SUPER MEAT BOY


 Obwohl ich mein reales Steak genau so mag, fand ich es wenig zu blutig.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Juni 2013)

So, ich habe jetzt auch endlich mal *Bioshock Infinite* durchgezockt und was soll ich sagen.....fangen wir so an: das Spiel ist gut und macht Spaß. Es ist ein solider Shooter mit gutem Art Design und für einen Shooter recht anständigem Umfang. 

Aber: es ist genauso overhyped (verzeiht mir den Anglizismus....) wie ich es befürchtet hatte (was es aber nicht schlecht macht).....

Zum einen ist die Story nicht wirklich gut. Ja genau, sie ist nicht wirklich gut. Sie ist interessant, das kann man sagen, aber leider driftet sie im Laufe des Spiels (vor allem gegen Ende) viel zu stark ins Seltsame, Mystische, Fantastische ab. Das ist die Art Geschichte, die ich persönlich als "pseudointellektuell" einstufe. In einer guten Geschichte geht es um Charaktere, ihre Motivation und ihr Verhältnis zueinander. Bioshock Infinite versucht auch, sich daran zu halten, schafft es aber nicht. Und um das zu kaschieren, packt man die Geschichte einfach in ein so verwirrendes und über-mystifizierendes Gebäude, dass es gar nicht mehr wirklich auffällt. Ich habe ja nichts gegen komplexe und tiefgründige Geschichten, überhaupt nichts. Nur ist komplex nicht gleichbedeutet mit gut. Viele behaupten, eine Geschichte wäre dann gut, wenn man hinterher darüber nachdenkt. Ich bin nicht der Ansicht bzw. ich finde, dass man das so nicht pauschalisieren kann. Ich finde eine Geschichte dann gut, wenn man sich mit den Personen und der Geschichte an sich identifizieren kann und danach über die Implikationen über einen selbst und die reale Welt nachdenkt. Sie ist nicht unbedingt gut, wenn man darüber nachdenken muss, was man jetzt überhaupt gespielt hat und wie die ganzen Zusammenhänge sind, nur weil das Spiel derart mystifiziert ist und überall Storylücken hat. Zumal die Charaktere von Elizabeth und DeWitt nicht wirklich so gut gezeichnet sind, dass sie die Geschichte tragen könnten. Elizabeth hat ihre Momente, die wirklich sehr gut inszeniert sind, aber das Nivau wird nicht durchgehalten. Außerdem ist ihre Entwicklung wenig glaubhaft. DeWitt (also der eigene Charakter) ist dabei sogar noch schlimmer, da dessen Handeln überhaupt nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar ist, nicht während des Spiels und leider auch nicht, wenn man die ganze Geschichte kennt. 

Wirklich schade ist, dass es im gesamten Spiel praktisch keine Entscheidung zu fällen gibt. Man hat keine Möglichkeit, dem Spiel irgendeine Richtung zu geben. Man ballert sich von einem Level zum nächsten ohne auch nur in gerinstem Maße persönlich auf die Richtung des Spiels Einfluss nehmen zu können. Sogar ein Shooter wir Gunslinger hat das besser hinbekommen, da habe ich wenigstens eine Entscheidung ganz zu Ende des Spiels, die mich irgendwie "befriedigt" zurücklässt. Bioshock Infinite hat mich hingegen keineswegs befriedigt zurückgelassen. Die letzten 60 Spielminuten waren sogar die schwächsten des gesamten Spiels. Ein langweiliger Endkampf mit nicht enden wollenden Gegnerwellen und danach praktisch nur noch Zwischensequenzen. Und auch während des Spiels gibt es keine Konsequenzen, wenn man z.B. Zivilisten erschießt. Die Polizisten muss man ja sowieso alle abknallen, wenn man weiterkommen will.....

Abgesehen von der Geschichte hätte man auch mit der Grafik und der Technik mehr machen können. Das Art Design ist wie gesagt sehr schön, nur wirken viele Dinge in der Welt von den Größenverhältnissen her einfach falsch. Und ein ganz, ganz großer Schnitzer ist das Verschwinden von Leichen. Völlig unsinnig, fehl am Platz und ein echter Immersionstöter.....kann ich in keinster Weise nachvollziehen, warum Leichen verschwinden müssen. Headshots kann man auch schön blutig machen und ebenso Nahkampfexekutionen, am Gewaltgrad kannst ja also kaum liegen..... Und leider ist das Ganze auch sehr linear geworden und abseits der Geschichte gibt es wenig zu entdecken. Es gibt praktisch keine verschiedenen Taktiken, wie man weiterkommen kann. Schleichen muss man gar nicht erst versuchen, Diplomatie usw. gibt es auch nicht. Einfach auf alles Ballern, was sich bewegt, das ist die Devise. Die Welt ist dabei leider kaum interaktiv, man kann nur sehr wenig machen bzw. rausfinden. Warum nur Audioaufnahmen? Warum kann man nicht auch mal etwas lesen? Briefe, Dokumente, was auch immer? Warum kann ich mit niemanden sprechen?

Von den Waffen her hat mir die Hand Cannon (keine Ahnung, wie die auf deutsch heißt) am besten gefallen, weil sie gutes Trefferfeedback gibt und einfach Spaß macht. Die anderen Waffen fühlen sich irgendwie wenig "eindrucksvoll" an, man muss teilweise ewig auf Gegner damit schießen und es macht irgendwie kaum Spaß, weil es zu wenig Unterschied und Trefferfeedback gibt. Die Vigors sind eine nette Dreingabe, aber meistens bin ich bei der Art Handgranate geblieben, da die mir mit Abstand am Hilfreichsten erschien.

Was bleibt also unterm Strich übrig? Ein linearer, äußerst geradliniger Shooter mit gutem Art Design, netter Atmosphäre und anständigem Umfang, der durchaus seine Momente hat (vor allem, wenn Elizabeth ihre Momente hat....), aber an einer zu künstlichen und pseudointellektuellen Story, durchschnittlichem Gameplay, unbefriedigendem Waffen-Feedback, zu wenig Abwechslung und Interaktion mit der Welt und anderen Details wie verschwindenden Leichen krankt. Von daher gebe ich dem Spiel *7/10*, ein guter, überdurchschnittlicher Shooter, der aber leider kein Meisterwerk geworden ist.

_________________________


Ansonsten spiele ich gerade und/oder bald Divinity: Dragon Commander (Beta), Legends of Dawn (dessen miese Grafik mich gerade ein wenig abschreckt), Portal 2 (schon wieder ein Ladebalken?), The Walking Dead (gerade erst angefangen), PES 2014 (mit PESEdit 4.1), Dead Island Riptide (Co-op), CoJ Gunslinger und Hotline Miami....


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2013)

Zum Glück habe ich es mir nicht gekauft.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich es mir nicht gekauft.


 Bioshock Infinite? War bei meiner Grafikkarte dabei. Normalerweise kaufe ich mir FPS nämlich auch nicht zum Vollpreis. Aber für Fans ist das Spiel sicher nicht verkehrt, nur den ganzen Hype darum verstehe ich nicht. Scheinbar sind die Spiele in dem Genre normalerweise derart schlecht, dass man das hier so in den Himmel lobt. Die hohen Wertungen für FPS scheinen das aber nicht zu bestätigen......


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Bioshock Infinite? War bei meiner Grafikkarte dabei. Normalerweise kaufe ich mir FPS nämlich auch nicht zum Vollpreis. Aber für Fans ist das Spiel sicher nicht verkehrt, nur den ganzen Hype darum verstehe ich nicht. Scheinbar sind die Spiele in dem Genre normalerweise derart schlecht, dass man das hier so in den Himmel lobt. Die hohen Wertungen für FPS scheinen das aber nicht zu bestätigen......


 

ganz ehrlich? 
ich hab infinite jetzt noch nicht gespielt, aber ich fand schon den angeblich so göttlichen, ersten teil nicht wirklich überragend.
ein netter shooter mit toller atmosphäre. das wars. mehr aber auch wirklich nicht. wiederspielwert: nicht vorhanden.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich?
> ich hab infinite jetzt noch nicht gespielt, aber ich fand schon den angeblich so göttlichen, ersten teil nicht wirklich überragend.
> ein netter shooter mit toller atmosphäre. das wars. mehr aber auch wirklich nicht. wiederspielwert: nicht vorhanden.


 
Kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich bin auch kein Fan des ersten Bioshock. Auch das war ein solider, guter Shooter mit einem guten Art Design, aber auch nicht mehr. Scheinbar ist Irrational darin gut: solide Shooter mit gutem Art Design und Atmosphäre zu machen.....


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich?
> ich hab infinite jetzt noch nicht gespielt, aber ich fand schon den angeblich so göttlichen, ersten teil nicht wirklich überragend.
> ein netter shooter mit toller atmosphäre. das wars. mehr aber auch wirklich nicht. wiederspielwert: nicht vorhanden.


 
Ging mir genauso


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und ein ganz, ganz großer Schnitzer ist das Verschwinden von Leichen. Völlig unsinnig, fehl am Platz und ein echter Immersionstöter.....kann ich in keinster Weise nachvollziehen, warum Leichen verschwinden müssen. Headshots kann man auch schön blutig machen und ebenso Nahkampfexekutionen, am Gewaltgrad kannst ja also kaum liegen....


 
Liegt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit am geringen Arbeitsspeicher der aktuellen Konsolengeneration - verschwindene Leichen bedeuten weniger gleichzeitig dargestellte Charaktere, was eine Menge Speicher spart.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Juni 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Liegt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit am geringen Arbeitsspeicher der aktuellen Konsolengeneration - verschwindene Leichen bedeuten weniger gleichzeitig dargestellte Charaktere, was eine Menge Speicher spart.


 Hm, das mag eine Erklärung sein, aber es ist meiner Meinung nach keine Rechtfertigung. Man hätte das bei einem anständigen Port auf den PC auch gut ändern können. So ein großer Aufwand kann es ja nicht sein, die Leichen liegen zu lassen anstatt sie in Luft auflösen zu lassen und dafür kleine Boxen rumliegen zu lassen mit ihren Besitztümern......


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Bioshock Infinite? War bei meiner Grafikkarte dabei. Normalerweise kaufe ich mir FPS nämlich auch nicht zum Vollpreis. Aber für Fans ist das Spiel sicher nicht verkehrt, nur den ganzen Hype darum verstehe ich nicht. Scheinbar sind die Spiele in dem Genre normalerweise derart schlecht, dass man das hier so in den Himmel lobt. Die hohen Wertungen für FPS scheinen das aber nicht zu bestätigen......


 Achso ok.


----------



## svd (1. Juli 2013)

"Tomb Raider 2013", "BioShock Infinite" und "The Last of Us". Das sind die Spiele, die ich dieses Jahr unbedingt haben wollte. 
Witzig, im Prinzip ähneln sie sich in gewisser Weise:


Ich liebe die weibliche Hauptperson, ihre männliche Bezugsperson ist in Ordnung, alle anderen lediglich unwichtige Statisten.
Die Sprachausgabe und der Soundtrack sind hervorragend.
Das Setting ist stimmig, die Atmosphäre dicht...bis auf zahlreiche Momente, wo Schnitzer im Gameplay das dafür, aber sowas von, kaputt machen.
Die Geschichten sind interessant, doch leider nicht über das komplette Spiel hinweg auf gleich hohem Niveau. (So baut zB "Infinite", meiner Meinung nach, ab jenem Zeitpunkt rapide ab, "wo die Gegner hauptsächlich rot werden". Der Einstieg in "The Last of Us" verläuft etwas zäh und steigert sich erst ab ca. der Mitte.)
Das Gameplay ist solide, aber nicht herausragend, nichts, was man auf den jeweiligen Systemen nicht schon einmal oder gar besser gesehen hat.
Es wird viel, manchmal/oft zu viel, gekämpft. Am allerschlechtesten sind diese, ich nenne sie "Left4Dead Momente", wo dir das Spiel einfach eine Welle Gegner auf den Hals hetzt, nur um dich voranzutreiben. Völlig unabhängig davon, ob du davor, sofern möglich, lautlos getötet hast oder Kämpfen ausgewichen bist.
Technisch sind die Spiele gut bis sehr gut, gehören auf den jeweiligen Systemen, mit Sicherheit, zu den schönsten, die Texturqualität unterliegt aber manchmal argen Schwankungen.
Die Levels sind schön, recht groß, glaubwürdig und mit viel Liebe zum Detail gebaut, die Interaktion mit der Umgebung beschränkt sich aber auf ein Minimum.
Die Motivation diverse Errungenschaften/Trophäen etc. zu erspielen ist ziemlich gering, jene von TLOU sogar extremst scheiße. Ich hasse Multiplayer Trophäen. 
Im Großen und Ganzen halte ich diese Spiele für sehr gut. Ich bereue den Kauf zum Übervollpreis (CE/PE/EE) zum Glück nicht. Ein "heiliger Gral" ist aber nicht dabei. 

"The Last of Us", da sitze ich gerade dran. 
Lange habe ich auf das Spiel gewartet, aber immer noch nicht ganz durchgespielt. Es ist nicht schlecht, wie oben erwähnt, sehr stimmig und so. 
Trotzdem fällt es mir ungewöhnlich leicht, den Controller einfach wegzulegen und etwas am PC zu machen... 

Die Kämpfe fallen mir dieses Mal ziemlich schwer, ich geh so oft hopps. Das liegt ua. daran, dass ich ein mieser Taktiker bin und Gegner in der falschen Reihenfolge konfrontiere. Zudem ist die Mechanik ums Kämpfen "realistischer" und zäher als in Naughty Dogs "Uncharted" Reihe. Wie in "Infinite", wo du mit der Skyrail verrückte Sachen machen kannst/musst, ist es auch in "TLOU" besser, während der Kämpfe in Bewegung zu bleiben. Das heißt, oft deinen Standort zu wechseln, den Gegnern in die Flanke zu fallen, etc.
Scheiße, ich bin ein Kind der verdammten Achziger! Das heißt, der Held muss bewegungs- und deckungslos in der Mitte stehen und alles und jeden mit einer automatischen Waffe ummähen! Mist.

Dann ist die KI der Gegner/Partner auch fragwürdig. Die Feinde reagieren grundsätzlich nur auf dich (das hat mich auch bei ST:V - Elite Force wahnsinnig gestört), deine KI Mitstreiter und deine Taschenlampe werden schlicht ignoriert. Aha. 
Die KI Kumpel laufen in die Schussbahn, na gut, das kann in der Hektik eines Gefechtes schonmal passieren. Absolut nervig ist jedoch, wenn ich einen Gegner um die Ecke bringen, bzw. um die Ecke ziehen und wehtun will, mir die KI Mitstreiter aber im Weg sind und ich deswegen entdeckt werde. Argh!

Aber es erstaunt mich immer wieder, wie schön das Spiel doch ist. Die Leute von Naughty Dog können einfach gute Levels bauen. Mal abgesehen von den hardwarebedingten, niedrig aufgelösten Texturen und deren Streamingproblemen, haben die Designer ein gutes Händchen (und Äugchen) für die Architektur, Details, Beleuchtung, Farben, etc.
Der geschickte Einsatz von "Slow Time Events" und Zwischensequenzen kaschiert auch das Laden der Levels, sodass es keinen Ladebildschirm gibt (solange du nicht draufgehst).
Ich bin gespannt, was das Studio mit der neuen Konsolengeneration anstellen kann und werde mir dazu gerne "Let's Plays" ansehen. 
(Da ich grundsätzlich nicht bereit bin, für den Multiplayerzugang monatliche Gebühren zu zahlen.  )


----------



## shippy74 (1. Juli 2013)

Also ich hab mir heute Bioshock 1+2 gekauft weil so ein Wirbel um Bioshock Infinite gemacht wurde und alle immer schreiben das  die beiden  ersten Teile soo toll sein sollen. Nun was soll ich sagen, nach einer Stunde testen bin ich immer noch nicht warm mit dem Spiel. Finde das ganze etwas verwirrend und düster. War vielleicht ne schlechte Entscheidung nach FC3 damit zu beginnen.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Juli 2013)

svd schrieb:


> "Tomb Raider 2013", "BioShock Infinite" und "The Last of Us". Das sind die Spiele, die ich dieses Jahr unbedingt haben wollte.
> Witzig, im Prinzip ähneln sie sich in gewisser Weise:
> 
> 
> ...



Dito, zumindest für Tomb Raider und Bioshock Infinite.

Gut - sehr gut, aber nicht herausragend.


----------



## Lunica (1. Juli 2013)

Im Sommer wesentlich weniger als im Winter.

Zu 95% spiele ich regelmäßig   Online Games. Solo Spiele zwar auch, aber die müssen schon sehr sehr sehr sehr gut sein und das sind nur ganz ganz ganz wenige 



> Gut - sehr gut, aber nicht herausragend.



Tomb Raider habe ich auf schwer angefangen... war nach 7-8 Stunden innerhalb der nächsten Woche fertig.
Gute Story aber spieltechnisch sowas von langweilig... Den Teil werde ich vermutlich nicht noch mal zocken.
Dieses lineare Casual Gameplay ist absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Ein Spiel wie das andere.

Ich würde Tomb Raider ein mittelmäßig geben. Zu viel CGI/Film/QTE - Kein Open World. Schlauchlevel. Stetige Unterbrechungen (Spielfluss)... KEINE TOMBS! ... KEINE Endgegner (Waren eher Low-Level Bosse) ...  Sorry, geht gar nicht. Im Jahre 2012/13 liegt die Messlatte für viele schon wesentlich höher.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Juli 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Im Sommer wesentlich weniger als im Winter.
> 
> Zu 95% spiele ich regelmäßig   Online Games. Solo Spiele zwar auch, aber die müssen schon sehr sehr sehr sehr gut sein und das sind nur ganz ganz ganz wenige
> 
> ...


 Gute Story??? Naja, darüber lässt sich wohl eher streiten bei Tomb Raider.....


----------



## Lukecheater (3. Juli 2013)

Gestern ist *The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess* für Gamecube bei mir angekommen. Da ich im Moment ein bisschen nostalgisch bin (vermutlich auch losgetreten durch Spiele wie Super Meat Boy) musste ich mir dieses Spiel mal endlich zulegen, da ich es damals versäumt hatte, warum auch immer. Der Preis liegt für gebrauchte Versionen leider nicht unter 30€ aber ich habe eine sehr, sehr gute erwischt und bisher denke ich es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Shorty484 (3. Juli 2013)

Hey, Zelda zocke ich auch seit letzte Woche. TP lohnt sich wirklich, ich hab mich geärgert das ich es bis jetzt verpasst habe. Aber seit ich Wind Waker nach ein paar Stunden genervt und gelangweilt abgebrochen hatte, war ich von Zelda erst aml geheilt


----------



## Lukecheater (3. Juli 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Hey, Zelda zocke ich auch seit letzte Woche. TP lohnt sich wirklich, ich hab mich geärgert das ich es bis jetzt verpasst habe. Aber seit ich Wind Waker nach ein paar Stunden genervt und gelangweilt abgebrochen hatte, war ich von Zelda erst aml geheilt


 
Also liegt die Betonung auf "zocke ich seit letzter Woche" oder auf "genervt weggelegt"?^^
Ja ich hatte mir damals aus welchem Grund auch immer TW nicht geholt, obwohl ich das vom Design (eher erwachsener) immer sehr cool und ansprechender fand als Windwaker. Außerdem war es ein Grund mal nochmal meinen alten Spielewürfel zu entstauben und anzuschmeißen


----------



## Shorty484 (3. Juli 2013)

Nee, Twilight Princess zocke ich seit letzte Woche. Wind Waker hab ich damals abgebrochen, war mir einfach zu langweilig.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2013)

ich hab mal jetzt endlich Venetica angefangen
aber ich weiß irgendwie noch nicht so ganz ob ich das Fertig zocke, die irgendwie emotional unpassenden Dialoge sind irgendwie der Killer, die sind zwar gut vorgetragen, aber halt nur "normal" wo "trauer" o.ä. eher zu erwarten wäre


----------



## svd (3. Juli 2013)

Die Sprachausgabe ist tatsächlich von arg schwankender Qualität. Kein Vergleich zu der "Ankh" Reihe aus gleichem Hause.
Betonungen sind seltsam, die Abmischung manchmal schlampig, wie unterschiedliche Lautstärkepegel... wenn "Bodo Wolf", der sonst einen fantastischen und absolut überzeugenden, egal welchen Blödsinn er auch gerade macht,  "Hal" (aus "Malcolm mittendrin") abgiebt den vielleicht langweiligsten und -atmigsten Monolog der jüngeren Spielgeschichte hält, ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen... 

Insgesamt ist das Spiel aber lieb, zumindest einmal Durchspielen hat es schon verdient. Auch einen, sehr unwahrscheinlichen, Nachfolger.

Nach "The Last of Us" wird erstmal weitergeschlichen. In "Hitman Absolution" wird mir wieder gezeigt, das Subtilität ganz sicher nicht zu meinen ausgeprägten Eigenschaften gehört. Zum Glück lässt dir das Spiel die Wahl, bei Bedarf einfach alles niederzuschießen, was bei drei nicht auf den Bäumen sitzt. Natürlich wirkt sich das äußerst negativ auf das Punktekonto aus... aber ich glaube, darauf wird beim ersten Durchlauf einfach geschissen...


----------



## shippy74 (4. Juli 2013)

svd schrieb:


> bei Bedarf einfach alles niederzuschießen, was bei drei nicht auf den Bäumen sitzt. Natürlich wirkt sich das äußerst negativ auf das Punktekonto aus... aber ich glaube, darauf wird beim ersten Durchlauf einfach geschissen...


 

Richtig so, erst schießen dann fragen, in deinem Fall dann schleichen. Wer braucht schon Punkte wenn er ne Fette Wumme hat? Ich bin da auch eher der Typ der mit nem Gewehr die Sache klärt. 

Ich hab nun Bioschock Teil 1 durch und das ist wirklich das erste Game von dem ich hinterher nicht weiß ob es mir nun gefällt oder nicht, war irgendwie komisch. Die Stadt,Umgebung war toll, die Feinde und die begrenzte Munition waren dann teilweise doch nervig,gerade die Kameras.
Aber gut, hab ja noch Teil 2 hier liegen,mal sehen ob ich danach weiß was ich von dem Spiel halten soll.
Hab ich so echt noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Lunica (4. Juli 2013)

Wem die Games zu einfach sind kann sich ja mal in dem hier probieren...
Das ist das schwierigste Spiel aller Zeiten 
http://youtu.be/1M550kxYckU?t=5m37s


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2013)

Habe mich nach einigem Hin- und Herüberlegen, ob ich nun "Dead Space 3" oder "Assassins Creed 3" spielen soll,  für das Necromorph-Gemetzel entschieden und gestern abend gut 1 1/2 Stunden damit verbracht.
Ersteindruck: Gut, kann jetzt aber den Unmut vieler Fans der Reihe ein wenig nachvollziehen. DS3 kommt wie ein lauter Horror-Action-Blockbuster rüber, das fängt schon bei der Musik an und hört mit regelmäßigen Zerstörungsszenen noch lange nicht auf. Das intensive Hardcore-Horror-Feeling der ersten beiden Teile kommt hier in geringeren Dosen vor. 
Das Gameplay ist beinahe unverändert geblieben, was mir sehr entgegenkommt, nur die Duckfunktion ist ziemlich nutzlos, wenn nicht gar unnötig, da menschliche Gegner sehr träge reagieren und ein gezielter Kopfschuss sich eher bewährt als "Taktik-Ducken".

Ansonsten hübsche Grafik (besonders die Beleuchtungseffekte sind erste Klasse), sehr schöne (wenn auch zu bombastische) Musikuntermalung und eine Top-Synchro, wobei mir Isaacs deutsche Stimme aus Teil 2 lieber war.

Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß, und Schocks sind in ausreichendem Maße vorhanden. An DS2 - meinem Liebling der Reihe - zieht es aber nicht vorbei, das merke ich schon jetzt.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2013)

Hättest du mal AC3 gespielt ... das hat mir z.B. sehr gefallen und ist das einzige AC Spiel, was ich durchgespielt hab. Sogar fast in einem Rutsch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hättest du mal AC3 gespielt ... das hat mir z.B. sehr gefallen und ist das einzige AC Spiel, was ich durchgespielt hab. Sogar fast in einem Rutsch.


 Kommt ja noch, kommt ja noch. 
Da seit dem Durchgang von DS2 bereits 2 Jahre vergangen sind und ich danach schon AC - Brotherhood und AC - Revelations genossen habe, war es wohl einfach wieder an der Zeit, den Plasmacutter aus dem Werkzeugkoffer zu holen.


----------



## legion333 (7. Juli 2013)

Nachdem ich mal beiläufig herausgefunden habe, dass es eine Demo von _Kerbal Space Program_ gibt (weiß gar nicht wieso ich davon nichts mitbekommen hab, hörte das in dem Video was hier neulich auf der Seite war  ), hab ich mir nach ca. 2 Stunden herumprobieren die Vollversion gekauft. Seit Freitag ca. 12 Stunden gespielt, und ich muss sagen, ist echt super. Besonders dieses Gefühl wenn man nach und nach mehr erreicht, das gibt es leider bei viel zu wenigen Spielen. Hab gerade allerdings noch _Sonic Generations_ gekauft, für 7,50€ musste ich das einfach mal haben.


----------



## Lukecheater (7. Juli 2013)

Hab Alan Wake jetzt durchgespielt. War leider nicht meins. Die Story und die Atmosphäre waren gut, aber das Gameplay hat mir nicht wirklich zugesagt und das Storytelling fand ich auch nicht so toll, mit den Fernsehern und den Radios. Ich weiß nicht, war mir irgendwie nicht straight genug und man bekommt dann auch nicht alles richtig mit, btw auch ein Punkt der mich beim ersten Bioshock gestört hat (Stichwort "Audioaufzeicnungen").
Mal schaun wann ich das Add-On zocke, vllt. in den Semesterferien. Jetzt heißt es erstmal Zelda und KLausuren


----------



## shippy74 (7. Juli 2013)

Bioshock2 nun beendet inkl dem DLC Meriva den, was soll ich sagen hat mir vom Gameplay besser gefallen  wie der erste teil, die Tastenbelegung war ausgereifter usw. Coole Story (beide Teile) und nun ärgere ich mich weil ich es lange Zeit immer vor mir her geschoben hab.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juli 2013)

Letzte Woche gespielt:

*Spec Ops: The Line*
brutal, rasant, intelligent- endlich mal ein Military-Shooter mit guter Story und Atmosphäre: *9/10*

*The Walking Dead: Season 1 (+400 Days)*
grausam, emotional, bedrückend - selten hat ein Spiel so viele Emotionen in mir hervorgerufen: *10/10*

*Bioshock Infinite*
atmosphärisch, verwirrend, kunstvoll - ein guter Shooter, der leider weit hinter seinem Potenzial zurückbleibt: *7/10*


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Letzte Woche gespielt:
> 
> *Spec Ops: The Line*
> brutal, rasant, intelligent- endlich mal ein Military-Shooter mit guter Story und Atmosphäre: *9/10*
> ...




*Spec Ops The Line* ist wirklich super. Habe mir mal die Demo damals bei Steam heruntergeladen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Letzte Woche gespielt:
> 
> *Spec Ops: The Line*
> brutal, rasant, intelligent- endlich mal ein Military-Shooter mit guter Story und Atmosphäre: *9/10*
> ...


 
Finde es interessant, dass du Spec Ops besser fandest als Bioshock Infinite. Ich bin ja auch einer derjenigen, der den Shooter-Part von BI alles andere als herausragend fand, aber wenn ich an die eintönigen Gefechte von Spec Ops denke, ist das für mich trotzdem ein meilenweiter Unterschied 

Ich habe zuletzt Magrunner: Dark Pulse gespielt - solider Puzzle-Nachschub für Portal-Fans wie mich, manchmal aber bockschwer. Derzeit spiele ich zum zweiten Mal Splinter Cell: Conviction durch. Und spätestens jetzt merke ich, dass das spielmechanisch kaum noch etwas mit den ersten drei Teilen* zu tun hat 

*Double Agent existiert für mich nicht ^^


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Finde es interessant, dass du Spec Ops besser fandest als Bioshock Infinite. Ich bin ja auch einer derjenigen, der den Shooter-Part von BI alles andere als herausragend fand, aber wenn ich an die eintönigen Gefechte von Spec Ops denke, ist das für mich trotzdem ein meilenweiter Unterschied


Ich persönlich fand die Gefechte in Spec Ops keinesfalls eintöniger als die in Bioshock Infinite, warum auch? Wenigstens geben die Waffen in Spec Ops ein gutes Feedback, während in Infinite eigentlich nur die Hand Cannon wirklich Spaß macht.....außerdem kann man in Spec Ops deutlich taktischer vorgehen (schleichen, Anweisungen geben, Deckungsmechnik), während man in Infinite praktisch nur Haudrauf spielt. Das ist natürlich auch der Perspektive geschuldet: hier 3rd person Shooter mit Kameraden, dort FPS. Luft nach oben gibt es in beiden Spielen in Bezug aufs Gameplay, keine Frage. Aber beide machen genug Spaß, um in ihren Genres bestehen zu können.

Abgesehen davon ist die Geschichte und die Umsetzung im Detail in Spec Ops einfach deutlich besser als Infinite. In Spec Ops ist die Welt "glaubhaft", d.h. es ist natürlich immer noch ein Spiel mit allen dazugehörigen Freiheiten, aber es fühlt sich einfach stimmig an. In Infinite bleibt viel zu viel offen bzw. wird einfach hineingedichtet, weil es Spaß machen soll z.B. diese Gleise (menschliche Physik, hallo?) oder die Vigors (Erklärung in Infinite?). Außerdem bleibt der Hauptcharakter seltsam blass in Infinite, was vor allem im Gegensatz zu Elizabeth seltsam wirkt. Und während Spec Ops ein guter Spannungsbogen mit intensiven Momenten und einem sauberen Höhepunkt zum Schluss gelingt, schlingert Infinite mehr ins Geschehen um sich am Ende ganz in (lückenhafter) Sci-Fi zu verlieren ohne die Sache auf den Punkt zu bringen. Viele meinen ja, dass das "cool" wäre. Ich bin nicht der Meinung. Eine lückenhafte Story und Logikfehler durch Mystifizierung und unerklärte Elemente zu kaschieren, ist weder cool, noch intelligent noch lobenswert. 

Meiner Meinung nach sind beides Spiele, die viel über Story erreichen wollen. Nur erzeugt Spec Ops wirkliche Emotionen während Infinite seltsam flach und unpersönlich bleibt. Die wenigen Momente, die das hervorrufen, sind ganz Elizabeth geschuldet, die die Entwickler ja fast gestrichen hätten (alleine das sagt ja schon einiges über das Spiel aus......), aber eben nicht dem Spielercharakter. In Spec Ops dreht sich die Story hauptsächlich um den Spielercharakter und seiner Sicht auf die Welt. Dadurch ist die Story persönlicher und ungemein intensiver.

Fazit: Spec Ops hat bei mir sein Ziel erreicht, ein ANTI-Kriegs Spiel zu sein. Es fühlt sich sorgar irgendwie immer "falscher" an, das Spiel zu spielen, je weiter man fortschreitet im Spiel. Und damit hat Spec Ops vieles richtig gemacht. Infinite hat sein Ziel mehr oder weniger verfehlt, amerikanische Institutionen und Geschichte zu kritisieren und gleichzeitig eine Sci-Fi Story schlüssig zu erzählen. Vielleicht liegt das leider auch daran, dass die Ambitionen für Infinite zu hoch waren. Spec Ops versucht nicht, mehr zu sein, als es kann. Es ist fokussiert auf das, was es will und ist gut darin. Infinite will zu viel, aber erreicht dadurch zu wenig.

Aber trotzdem sind beides Spiele, die man jedem Freund des jeweiligen Genres nur empfehlen kann.


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Juli 2013)

Ich finde nicht, dass die Handlung von BI derart viele Lücken hat. Das Ende klärt meiner Ansicht nach sehr vieles auf - nicht alles ist auf den ersten Blick erkennbar, aber gerade diesen Denkprozess am Ende a la "Ach deshalb war das so und so!", wo es darum geht, sich selbst einige Sachen zu erschließen, habe ich sehr genossen. Spec Ops könnte man derweil ankreiden, dass die Auflösung der Geschichte allzu simpel ist - ich persönlich hatte da nicht diesen großen "Whoa!"-Moment, als alles erklärt wurde. Es war überraschend, ohne Frage, aber hat meines Erachtens nicht mit den vorherigen Ereignissen zusammengepasst. 

Kämpfe gab es in Spec Ops zudem noch deutlich mehr, wie ich fand, und wie gesagt fand ich die nicht sonderlich spannend. Sie verliefen stets gleich nach dem typischem Deckung-Shooter-Rezept. BI hat einem wenigstens ein paar Möglichkeiten an die Hand gegeben, die Kämpfe nach Gutdünken auszufechten (Vigors, großes Waffenarsenal). War zwar kaum nötig, aber das fand ich besser als das eintönige Geballer in Spec Ops.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem sind beides Spiele, die man jedem Freund des jeweiligen Genres nur empfehlen kann.


 
Dem schließe ich mich vorbehaltlos an.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *The Walking Dead: Season 1 (+400 Days)*
> grausam, emotional, bedrückend - selten hat ein Spiel so viele Emotionen in mir hervorgerufen: *10/10*


 
Das stimmt, noch nie habe ich mir mehr Gedanken über getroffene Entscheidungen in einem Spiel gemacht. Zwar hab ich den DLC 400 Days noch nicht angefangen, steht aber ganz oben auf meiner Liste.


----------



## shippy74 (9. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Derzeit spiele ich zum zweiten Mal Splinter Cell: Conviction durch. Und spätestens jetzt merke ich, dass das spielmechanisch kaum noch etwas mit den ersten drei Teilen* zu tun hat



Das mag stimmen aber ich persönlich finde das Game richtig gut, die richtige Mischung aus Action und Schleichen, die alten waren da nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, dass die Handlung von BI derart viele Lücken hat. Das Ende klärt meiner Ansicht nach sehr vieles auf - nicht alles ist auf den ersten Blick erkennbar, aber gerade diesen Denkprozess am Ende a la "Ach deshalb war das so und so!", wo es darum geht, sich selbst einige Sachen zu erschließen, habe ich sehr genossen. Spec Ops könnte man derweil ankreiden, dass die Auflösung der Geschichte allzu simpel ist - ich persönlich hatte da nicht diesen großen "Whoa!"-Moment, als alles erklärt wurde. Es war überraschend, ohne Frage, aber hat meines Erachtens nicht mit den vorherigen Ereignissen zusammengepasst.


Die Auflösung der Geschichte in Spec Ops ist in gewisser Hinsicht simpel, ja. Aber sie ist auch konsequent und sie führt zu einem Ende, das der Geschichte Rechnung trägt. Das Ende ist nicht wirklich überraschend, aber dennoch eine runde Sache. Überhaupt ist das Spiel eine runde Sache. Das Spiel ist mechanisch und vom Design her in sich schlüssig und will nicht mehr, als es kann. Aber das was es kann, kann es richtig gut.

Bioshock Infinite ist da ein ganz anderes Kaliber.....Vielleicht liegt mein Problem mit Bioshock Infinite auch daran, dass das Spiel eigentlich zwei Dinge sein will, aber unmöglich beides sein kann. Zum einen will es ein Ego-Shooter sein, ein Ballerspiel. Die einfache (und leider bedauerliche) Formel hierzu lautet auch in Infinite: schieß auf praktisch alles, was sich bewegt. Die paar Passanten fallen da nur negativ ins Bild, da sie weder interaktiv sind, noch auf DeWitt reagieren. Sie sind kein Teil einer dynamischen Welt, sondern nur optisches Beiwerk, was sehr schade ist und man dem Entwickler auch durchaus ankreiden kann. Abgesehen vom Shooter-Teil möchte Bioshock Infinite aber auch durch seine Geschichte und seine Charaktere glänzen, im Speziellen mit der Beziehung zwischen DeWitt und Elizabeth. Das Spiel hat dabei nur ein elementares Problem: ein FPS ist kaum in der Lage, dies zu vermitteln. Denn im Gegensatz zu einem 3rd Person Shooter sieht man die Welt aus den Augen DeWitts aber man sieht ihn nicht. Er bleibt blass und charakterlos und seine Beziehung zu Elizabeth bleibt einseitig. In Uncharted, The Walkind Dead, The Last of Us funktioniert diese typische "Kämpfer/Mann-Mädchen/Frau" Beziehung, weil wir dort beide Charaktere (aufgrund der anderen Perspektive) nachvollziehen können. Während Berührungen (z.B. Hand auf die Schulter legen ,trösten) oder Dialoge in diesen Spielen dramatisch und einfühlsam wirken, sind die Aufforderungen "Elizabeth zu beruhigen" in Bioshock sogar regelrecht seltsam und deplaziert. Elizabeth hat starke Momente und ihre Wandlung ist (wenn auch spieletypisch etwas zu schnell) nachvollziehbar und durch ihre Stimme und Kommenater gut inszeniert, aber ihr fehlt der dramatische und persönliche Gegenpart. Sie sieht uns direkt ins Gesicht und wir schauen zurück, aber sie reagiert nicht auf uns, sondern auf DeWitt, wie in die Entwickler entworfen haben. Teilen wir nicht DeWitts Gefühle oder Ansichten, passt auch die Szene und irgendwie auch Elizabeths Reaktionen nicht.....

Während Elizabeth den Storypart in Infinite traägt, "funktioniert" sie widerum im FPS Ansatz nicht wirklich. Sie ist nicht mehr als ein Sidekick, der Munition und Geld zuwirft, sich hinter irgendwelchen Fässern versteckt und an festgelegten Punkten Waffen oder Roboter in die Welt bringt. Das hilft zwar dem FPS Part, ist aber gleichzeitig dem Story-Part (bzw. der Immersion) äußerst abträglich, da wenig anchvollziehbar. Die Vigors sind da ähnlich veranlagt. Sie machen den FPS Gameplay vielseitiger. Gleichzeitig sind sie aber kaum in die Welt und die Story eingebunden. Sie sind einfach da, weil sie für den FPS Part benötigt werden. Weiter geht es mit den Schlössern. Sie dienen dazu, Levelabschnitte voneinander zu trennen und zwar in einer Weise, die für FPS so typisch ist: töte alle in Raum A um in Raum B vorzustoßen. Doch für den Storypart ist die Sache pures Gift. Extrembeispiel (Spoiler): Gerade eben noch rettet man eine verstörte aber desillusionierte Elizabeth vor der Folter "im Namen der Wissenschaft" und im nächsten Augenblick bittet man Sie darum, das nächste Schloss zu öffnen (Schlösser scheinen in Infinite ja auch zu stark für Waffen oder Vigors zu sein.....) 

Mein größtes Problem mit der Geschichte an sich ist deren Aufbau und Intention. Es wird alles auf den finalen Twist am Ende des Spiels ausgerichtet, man wird sogar schon ganz zu Beginn mit der Nase darauf gestoßen. Dabei nimmt sich Infinite alle Freiheiten und stellt Regeln der Spielwelt auf, ohne diese dem Spieler zu erklären. Die Tear Maschine im Haus der Luteces entlockt den beiden Hauptcharakteren kaum einen Kommentar, dafür wird die untote Mutter von Elizabeth gut in Szene gesetzt (macht sich eben gut im FPS Part.....). Der Songbird wird kaum genutzt. Der Siphon muss zerstört werden, obwohl Elizabeth sich gar nicht mehr darin befindet. Und das Ende: naja, um ganz ehrlich zu sein: das macht nur unter Zuhilfenahme eines "Tricks" Sinn, der die Spielwelt irgendwie auf den Kopf stellt bwz. sie fragwürdig erscheinen lässt.

Nicht falsch verstehen, das Spiel macht immer noch Spaß und die Story ist besser als vieles, was man sonst so aus dem Genre gewohnt ist (von den letzten 30 Spieminuten mal abgesehen). Allerdings hatte Bioshock Infinite hohe Ambitionen und machte große Versprechungen. Und naja, je höher die Ansprüche, desto größer der Fall.

Bioshock Infinite ist für mich ganz persönlich das "schlechtere" Spiel, weil ich damit über die gesamte Spieldauer und darüber hinaus weniger Spaß hatte als mit Spec Ops: The Line. Zu oft war ich von Infinite ernüchtert, wenn wieder ein Kompromis zwischen Gameplay und Story eingegangen wurde, zu oft habe ich mich über die schöne, aber unglaubwürdige Welt geärgert. Spec Ops: The Line ist ein grundsolider 3rd person shooter, der wenig falsch macht, aber gleichzeitig eine fesselnde und verstörende Story in einem unverbrauchten, aber nachvollziehbaren Setting erzählt. Es ist einfach ein "rundes" Spiel, das im Gedächtnis bleibt. Bioshock Infinite bleibt auch im Gedächtnis, aber nicht nur wegen der guten Elemente, sondern auch, weil ich mir ständig Gedanken mache, warum man es nicht an der und der Stelle besser oder anders gemacht hat. Es sind die kleinen Dinge, wie Leute, mit denen man nicht interagieren kann, und systematische Dinge wie die Auflösung der Story, die Vernachlässigung von Regeln und der ständige Kompromiss zwischen Gameplay und Story/Immersion. Das Problem mit Bishock Infinite ist, dass ich ständig darüber nachdenke, wie viel Potenzial hier verschenkt wurde, und weniger, warum das Spiel wirklich gut war...... 




> Kämpfe gab es in Spec Ops zudem noch deutlich mehr, wie ich fand, und wie gesagt fand ich die nicht sonderlich spannend. Sie verliefen stets gleich nach dem typischem Deckung-Shooter-Rezept. BI hat einem wenigstens ein paar Möglichkeiten an die Hand gegeben, die Kämpfe nach Gutdünken auszufechten (Vigors, großes Waffenarsenal). War zwar kaum nötig, aber das fand ich besser als das eintönige Geballer in Spec Ops.


Naja, jedem das seine sag ich mal. Ich persönlich kämpfe lieber gegen Menschen in verschiedenen Umgebungen, wenn das Waffen- und Trefferfeedback stimmt. Viel wichtiger aber ist für mich persönlich, dass ich "Teil des Spiels" bin. Wenn der Immersionsfaktor hoch genug bin, bin ich der Soldat in Dubai, der vorankommen will. Dann verliere ich mich praktisch im Spiel und das typische Deckungs-Shooter-Prinzip wird plötzlich nicht nur spielerisch logisch, sondern ist auch der Situation angemessen. Was bringen mir die Vigors usw in Bioshock Infinite, wenn ich nicht Teil der Welt bin, wenn mich ständig irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten (dsss z.B. dass die Vigors völlig willkürlich in der Welt existieren, dass z.B. Elizabeth nur an bestimmten Dingen Tears öffnen kann, dass z.B. die Gegner einfach ins Spiel geworfen werden ohne ihre Motivation zu erklären usw usw usw)? Vielleicht liegt das an meinem bestimmten persönlichen Spielertyp, aber wenn ich richtig in eine Welt gezogen werde, kann ich auch durchschnittliches bzw. gutes Gameplay prima akzeptieren. Aber wenn nicht, dann fällt es mir erst so richtig auf. Ohne Story, Immersion und "Realismus" (d.h. eine schlüssige Welt) geht bei mir nun mal gar nichs in Spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2013)

Gestern das erste Drittel von *"Dead Space 3"* geschafft, bin nun auf dem Eisplaneten.
Bis jetzt macht das Spiel sehr viel Spaß, kann mich nicht beklagen. Besonders die Abwechslung hinsichtlich der Areale sehe ich als dicken Pluspunkt, Backtracking hält sich bis jetzt in angenehmen Grenzen. Kurz vorm Absturz auf Tau Volantis aber wurde es heftig: Die Begegnung mit dem alten Angstgegner "Hunter"... Und dann gleich Mehrere davon.  

Jetzt warte ich mal ab, was die eisige Wüste für Überraschungen parat hält.

Kann also nicht behaupten, dass mich DS3 auch nur ansatzweise enttäuscht.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juli 2013)

Gerade zufällig gefunden.......das Video spiegelt meine "Probleme" mit Bioshock Infinite recht gut wieder.... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yc15KgfNJsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MisterSmith (10. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Gerade zufällig gefunden.......das Video spiegelt meine "Probleme" mit Bioshock Infinite recht gut wieder.... ...


Dieses Video spiegelt meine Probleme mit "britischem" Englisch wieder, vor allem wenn mit einer für einen Mann so hohen Stimme und dazu mit dieser auch noch 0relativ laut gesprochen wird. 

Geht mir extrem auf die Nerven, auch wenn der es sehr gut erklärt, jedenfalls soweit ich das beurteilen konnte, musste relativ früh abbrechen.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juli 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Dieses Video spiegelt meine Probleme mit "britischem" Englisch wieder, vor allem wenn mit einer für einen Mann so hohen Stimme und dazu mit dieser auch noch 0relativ laut gesprochen wird.
> 
> Geht mir extrem auf die Nerven, auch wenn der es sehr gut erklärt, jedenfalls soweit ich das beurteilen konnte, musste relativ früh abbrechen.


 
Hast du Probleme......


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hast du Probleme......


Nein, eben nicht.


----------



## stawacz (11. Juli 2013)

hab mir heut X-COM Enemy unknown geholt fürn 10er...und muss sagen das hat echt suchtpotential.habs grad dat erste mal gestartet und gleich erstmal ne vier std session hingelegt.hat ich garnich so aufm plan das spiel.aber so wie das anzeckt,wirds mich wohl die nächsten wochen beschäftigen


----------



## Varulven (12. Juli 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> hab mir heut X-COM Enemy unknown geholt fürn 10er...



wo haste es denn gekauft? Steht bei mir auch ziemlich weit oben auf der Wunschliste.


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juli 2013)

Varulven schrieb:


> wo haste es denn gekauft? Steht bei mir auch ziemlich weit oben auf der Wunschliste.


 
Wird bestimmt noch beim Steam Sale auftauchen, keine Sorge.


----------



## Varulven (12. Juli 2013)

Na ja, momentan für 19,99 "SUMMER SALE! Angebot endet am 22 Juli". 
Ich hab vor einer Weile bei Saturn eine Version gesehen, da gab's Civilization 4 umsonst dazu. Hätte ich mal zuschlagen sollen ...


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2013)

Varulven schrieb:


> Na ja, momentan für 19,99 "SUMMER SALE! Angebot endet am 22 Juli".
> Ich hab vor einer Weile bei Saturn eine Version gesehen, da gab's Civilization 4 umsonst dazu. Hätte ich mal zuschlagen sollen ...


 
ja toll, 2 zum Preis von einem wovon man aber nur den Neueren Titel spielt


----------



## Varulven (12. Juli 2013)

Kann sein. Hätte, wäre, wenn, drauf gesch****


----------



## stawacz (12. Juli 2013)

ok also ich habs hier her,,war innerhalb von 2 min da XCOM Enemy Unknown Steam Key - XCOM



ok und es sind 11,60 eur....aber das spiel lohnt sich auf jedenfall


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Juli 2013)

nur die Optik könnte besser sein.


----------



## stawacz (12. Juli 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> nur die Optik könnte besser sein.


 
joa naja,,aber is mir bisher auch nich negativ aufgefallen.kanns nur jedem ans herz legen.und an die leute die nich gern keys kaufen(obwohl der shop echt super is).das spiel is auch locker 20 euro wert.

also wer heiß drauf is,einfach zugreifen.

bei Metacritic hats 89 bekommen


edit:  left4dead hab ich mir gestern auch noch geholt,,,das gibts aktuell wieder für 4.99 bei steam


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juli 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> edit:  left4dead hab ich mir gestern auch noch geholt,,,das gibts aktuell wieder für 4.99 bei steam



Ich habs mir auch überlegt, aber eine gewaltreduzierte Version kaufe ich mir aus Prinzip nicht, schon gar nicht bei einem Spiel wie Left 4 Dead....und mit amerikanischer Adresse und VPN zu bestellen ist mir zu viel Aufwand gerade.....


----------



## stawacz (12. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich habs mir auch überlegt, aber eine gewaltreduzierte Version kaufe ich mir aus Prinzip nicht, schon gar nicht bei einem Spiel wie Left 4 Dead....und mit amerikanischer Adresse und VPN zu bestellen ist mir zu viel Aufwand gerade.....


 
bin grad mitm kumpel am zocken,,is auch echt witzig.vor allem kann man da auch wieder via workshop mods einfügen.

zb die charaktere von walking dead.

und was den gewaltgrad angeht.ich weiss ja nich wie es in der uncut version aussieht,aber ich hab mir auch ne mod mit anderen bluteffekten gezogen und es spritzt an allen ecken und enden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Juli 2013)

Left for Dead würd ich auch noch mal mitzocken, meine Leute haben irgendwann nur noch Teil 2 gespielt, den ich nicht habe/brauchte.


----------



## svd (12. Juli 2013)

Ich finde den ersten Teil auch viel atmosphärischer, weil düsterer. L4D2 ist mir einfach zu bunt.


----------



## stawacz (12. Juli 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Left for Dead würd ich auch noch mal mitzocken, meine Leute haben irgendwann nur noch Teil 2 gespielt, den ich nicht habe/brauchte.


 
oh sry,,das is der zweite teil der angeboten wird


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Euro Truck Simulator 2*

Ganz genau so muss eine LKW-Simulation aussehen. Zwar nicht perfekt, da es noch an einigen Spielementen mangelt, die das Spielerlebnis noch um einiges intensiver und realistischer gemacht hätten (Polizei- und Zollkontrollen, CB-Funk und einfache Dinge wie Staus/erhöhtes Verkehrsaufkommen und Unfälle) und Dinge wie Levelrestriktionen beim Kauf von Lastzügen doch eher unpassend wirken, aber dennoch eine sehr gute Simulation. Die bereits enthaltenen Radio-Stationen und die Möglichkeit zur Integration weiterer Radiosender sowie die Rollenspiel-Elemente, die Individualisierung der Trucks und das Management-System einer eigenen Spedition sind jedoch klasse. Somit gibt es weitaus mehr zu tun, als nur über Autobahnen und Landstraßen Europas zu fahren, was aber auch seinen Reiz hat. Schließlich sieht das Spiel in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es sich um eine Simulation handelt, sehr gut aus und kann zuweilen recht romantisch sein, wenn man dem Sonnenuntergang entgegenfährt. Als Spiel zur Entspannung darf es daher auch gern herhalten. An der Fahrphysik lässt sich auch nicht viel bemängeln, wenn auch leider ein optisches Schadensmodell fehlt. Zudem ist das Spiel modifizierbar und künftig mit Oculus Rift spielbar. 

P.S.: Mein Vater war, nebenbei erwähnt, die meiste Zeit seines Lebens Fernfahrer und ich habe so einige Tage mit ihm auf Tour verbracht. Wie ich kürzlich erfuhr, hat er in den Neunzigern sogar ein unveröffentlichtes Buch über seine Erlebnisse geschrieben, das ich gerade lese. Und ich muss sagen, auch wenn ich da aufgrund der Tatsache befangen sein muss, dass es sich um meinen Vater handelt, es ist  doch recht humorvoll und interessant zu lesen. Selbst wenn man sich (zurecht) nicht für diesen undankbaren Job des Fernfahrers/Berufsvagabunden interessiert. Für die bleibt immer noch der Euro Truck Simulator, da bekommt man von den schlechten Seiten nichts mit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2013)

@ dsr159

Was hast du für ne Ladung an deinem Gefährt ? Sonnenblumenöl ?! ^^


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Juli 2013)

Nein, ich glaube das war etwas anderes. 

Man fährt so einige Dinge umher. Von einfachen Dingen wie Zucker und Sägespähnen, über landwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge, bis hin zu Gefahrengütern, sofern man sich mit Talentpunkten dafür qualifiziert hat. Aber ich fahre nur ungern Sprengstoff umher. Auch wenn ich bislang erst einen ernstzunehmenden Unfall gebaut habe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2013)

Da der Euro Truck Simulator 2 heute Nacht im Blitzangebot war, hab ich da auch mal zugeschlagen. Da bin ich echt mal gespannt drauf. Muss es aber noch runterladen.

Ansonsten zock ich momentan so:
Company of Heroes 1
Alan Wake's American Nightmare
Rayman Origins
FIFA 13

Ich hoffe ja, dass bei der Steamaktion auch pes 2013 dabei sein wird. Meine DVD ist nämlich da vor Kurzem kaputt gegangen, deswegen kann ich es grad nicht zocken.


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juli 2013)

Du zockst Fifa, Shadow? Kommst du vom wahren Glauben ab?  

Für den PESEdit braucht man doch gar keine DVD.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du zockst Fifa, Shadow? Kommst du vom wahren Glauben ab?


Nein, keine Angst, ich bleib PESler.  FIFA gabs auch vor einiger Zeit ja mal im Angebot und dachte ich, guckst mal was die Konkurrenz so macht.



> Für den PESEdit braucht man doch gar keine DVD.....


 
Das Problem ist nur Folgendes: Ich hab neulich mein Betriebssystem neu aufgesetzt und wollte das installieren. Ich denke, warum startet der Mist nicht und warum kann ich nicht auf die DVD zugreifen? Und dann sehe ich, das voll der Riss auf der DVD ist und es deswegen nicht mehr funktioniert


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur Folgendes: Ich hab neulich mein Betriebssystem neu aufgesetzt und wollte das installieren. Ich denke, warum startet der Mist nicht und warum kann ich nicht auf die DVD zugreifen? Und dann sehe ich, das voll der Riss auf der DVD ist und es deswegen nicht mehr funktioniert



Hm, das ist natürlich übel. Aber in dem Fall hätte ich kein Problem zu einer Raubkopie zu greifen, da du das Spiel ja legal besitzt.


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2013)

ich hab mir Scribblenauts geholt und ich finds super


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juli 2013)

Ich spiele gerade Sleeping Dogs (mal wieder), Shank 1+2, Hitman: Absolution (mal wieder) und natürlich PES 2013.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Juli 2013)

Hab gestern mit Infamous 2 auf der PS3 angefangen. Taugt 
Schönere Grafik als im Vorgänger, weniger nervige Nebenmissionen und von Anfang an alle Basis-Kräfte aus Teil 1 (vor allem das Gleiten!). Ich hab Spaß dran.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Juli 2013)

Hab mir mal Mc Pixel gegeben, für den kleinen Preis hat es mich bisher nicht enttäuscht, sehr amüsant wie man in dem Spiel den Tag rettet


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Juli 2013)

Da gibt's bei Steam gerade die tollsten Angebote, von denen ich mir einige auch gegönnt habe, und was spiele ich?

Ultima Underworld - The Stygian Abyss!

Erstaunlich, was das Spiel technisch und spielerisch noch vor der ersten First Person Shooter Welle konnte (Voll texturierte Wände, Böden und Decken, verschiedene Höhenebenen, schräge Wände, Böden und Decken, Physikengine!). Bis heute eines meiner Lieblings-RPGs!


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2013)

Zur Zeit Train Simulator.


----------



## stawacz (14. Juli 2013)

so,,jetzt hab ich mir auch noch rage gegönnt,,,ging damals völlig an mir vorbei^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Juli 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> so,,jetzt hab ich mir auch noch rage gegönnt,,,ging damals völlig an mir vorbei^^


 wäre besser so gewesen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Juli 2013)

Tomb Raider

Erst zwei Stunden und die Quick-Time-Events gehen mir schon hart auf die Eier. Ansonsten ganz nett und so. Bla, bla.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab gestern mit Infamous 2 auf der PS3 angefangen. Taugt
> Schönere Grafik als im Vorgänger, weniger nervige Nebenmissionen und von Anfang an alle Basis-Kräfte aus Teil 1 (vor allem das Gleiten!). Ich hab Spaß dran.


 
PS3.....Ketzer..... 

Ne Spaß beseite, Infamous Second Son hat mich auf der E3 nicht wirklich überzeugt, das sah einfach viel zu steril aus. Ist die Spielwelt in Infamous 2 "lebendiger"?



dsr159 schrieb:


> Tomb Raider
> 
> Erst zwei Stunden und die Quick-Time-Events gehen mir schon hart auf die Eier. Ansonsten ganz nett und so. Bla, bla.


 Haha, das hätte von mir stammen können.

Aber zu deiner Beruhigung: die QTE häufen sich vor allem zu Beginn des Spiels. Aber auch später gibt es noch nervige Abschnitte....


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juli 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> wäre besser so gewesen


 
Also ich fands eigentlich ganz ok.....


----------



## stawacz (14. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also ich fands eigentlich ganz ok.....


 
hab bisher blos etwa ne halbe std gespielt und muss auch sagen,,,sieht ganz gut aus bisher,,,für 6.99

http://www.kinguin.com.de/rage/rage-anarchy-edition-steam-key.html


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> PS3.....Ketzer.....
> 
> Ne Spaß beseite, Infamous Second Son hat mich auf der E3 nicht wirklich überzeugt, das sah einfach viel zu steril aus. Ist die Spielwelt in Infamous 2 "lebendiger"?



Die E3-Präsentation war halt dummerweise in irgendso einem Regierungsgelände - klar, dass das steril aussieht. Infamous 2 macht da schon einen etwas schnuckligeren Eindruck - liegt vor allem dran, dass es in New Orleans spielt (auch wenn die Stadt nicht New Orleans heißt. Und dort gibt es mit süßen Straßenbahnen, gepflasterten Plätzen, einem ganzen überschwemmten Stadtbezirk und dem Sumpf drumherum wirklich jede Menge optische Abwechslung 

PS: Rage ist super. Allein der Wingstick ...


----------



## stawacz (16. Juli 2013)

zuguterletzt hab ich mir civilization V geholt,und hab grad entdeckt das das spiel auch mods unterstützt.nachher werd ich mir noch das gods&kings add on holen.mit dem wiederum hab ich gesehen kann man ne klasse game of thrones mod drüber bügeln.soll heißen statt der einzelnen kulturen hat man dann die ganzen häuser aus GoT.

kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2013)

da ich jetzt Genervt war, das es nicht in der Spezialaktion kommen will, hab ich mir jetzt Cities in Motion 2 geholt und werde da zumindest heute und morgen so meine Zeit mit verbringen


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. Juli 2013)

Hole gerade ein paar Spiele nach, die schon ewig und drei Tage in meiner Steam-Liste vor sich hin gammeln. Derzeit an der Reihe ist King Arthur 2. Ganz nett, aber jeder, der das Spiel mit der Total War-Reihe vergleicht, hat keine Ahnung. Die Schlachten sind gähnend langweilig und nicht mal annähernd so packend wie in TW. Zum Glück habe ich das Spiel damals geschenkt bekommen.

Zwischendurch versuche ich noch, bei Strike Suit Infinity über Runde 8 hinauszukommen. Ist verflixt schwer, selbst für mich als alten Weltraum-Shooter-Hasen.


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Juli 2013)

Dank dem Steamsale: Hotline Miami... sehr zu empfehlen, macht richtig viel Spaß. Ich steh sowieso in letzter Zeit auch viel auf diese Indiegames die aus wenig viel machen.


----------



## Muckimann (19. Juli 2013)

Hab gestern Abend Bioshock Infinite auf dem 1999er Modus zum zweiten Mal durchgespielt. Was ein gutes Spiel!
Und gleich danach hab ich mir Metro Last Light bestellt. Freu mich wie n Schnitzel drauf...


----------



## LordCrash (19. Juli 2013)

Witcher 2 EE (3. Durchlauf), Trine 2, Sleeping Dogs Year of the Snake DLC, Dragon Commander Beta, FTL


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Juli 2013)

Hotline Miami hab ich jetzt durch und bin sehr zufrieden die 2(?) Euro dafür ausgegeben zu haben. Vor allem die Atmosphäre war gut, also die Symbiose aus Grafik, Musik und Spielmechanik. Zwar nicht so schwer wie Super Meat Boy, aber man braucht auch einige Anläufe und wenn man es dann raushat, dann kann man schön durch die Level rushen.
Zum Glück hat mich ein Kumpel auf das Spiel hingewiesen, sonst hätte ich es wohl links liegen lassen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Juli 2013)

King Arthur 2 habe ich gestern Abend dann durchgespielt. Diese Text-Quests und die Story haben mich letztlich doch eine ganze Weile bei Laune gehalten, auch wenn ich jeden Kampf - soweit möglich - vom Computer habe berechnen lassen. Einige Story-Gefechte muss man leider selbst ausfechten und jedes davon war strunzlangweilig, weil immer gleich. Wie gesagt, kein Vergleich zu Total War. Auch auf der Strategiekarte nicht: Weder gibt es ein Wirtschaftssystem noch hat man irgendwelche Freiheiten in der Kampagne. Stattdessen folgt man immer nur linear der Geschichte; Gebiete, in die einen die Entwickler noch nicht reinlassen möchten, sind stets von unmöglich zu knackenden Feindarmeen besetzt. Der erste Eindruck täuscht da extrem, der Fokus liegt klar auf diesen coolen, an Pen&Paper-Abende erinnernden Text-Abenteuer.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2013)

ich hab mich mal grad an assassin's creed 2 (2,49 im steam sale) probiert.
ich bin offenbar einfach zu doof.
ich kommt mit der steuerung wirklich überhaupt nicht zu recht.
egal ob tastatur oder pad, ich scheitere schon gleich an dem bescheuerten rennen gegen den bruder. 
was ich wie mache, bekomme ich auch überhaupt nicht erklärt - schon grad keinen bock mehr.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hab mich mal grad an assassin's creed 2 (2,49 im steam sale) probiert.
> ich bin offenbar einfach zu doof.
> ich kommt mit der steuerung wirklich überhaupt nicht zu recht.
> egal ob tastatur oder pad, ich scheitere schon gleich an dem bescheuerten rennen gegen den bruder.
> was ich wie mache, bekomme ich auch überhaupt nicht erklärt - schon grad keinen bock mehr.


 
Eigentlich ist die Steuerung von AC unglaublich simpel.... 

Es gibt übrigens normalerweise eine Tastenbelegung in den Optionen....


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Steuerung von AC unglaublich simpel....
> 
> Es gibt übrigens normalerweise eine Tastenbelegung in den Optionen....


 
Hm als simpel würd ich sie jetzt nicht bezeichnen. Hat bei mir auch bei den ersten beiden Teilen jeweils länger gedauert bis ich mich dran gewöhnt hatte. Und gefallen hat sie mir nie so richtig, schien mir doch immer etwas hackelig. 
Wobei ich es auch noch nie mit Pad versucht habe, vllt hätte ich damit mehr Spass.


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hm als simpel würd ich sie jetzt nicht bezeichnen. Hat bei mir auch bei den ersten beiden Teilen jeweils länger gedauert bis ich mich dran gewöhnt hatte. Und gefallen hat sie mir nie so richtig, schien mir doch immer etwas hackelig.
> Wobei ich es auch noch nie mit Pad versucht habe, vllt hätte ich damit mehr Spass.


 
Also ich habs noch nie mit dem Pad gespielt und werde es auch nie mit dem Pad spielen. Und ja, ich persönlich fand die Steuerung ziemlich simpel mit M+T....


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also ich habs noch nie mit dem Pad gespielt und werde es auch nie mit dem Pad spielen. Und ja, ich persönlich fand die Steuerung ziemlich simpel mit M+T....


 
In letzter Zeit klappt bei mir eigentlich fast jedes Spiel mit Pad besser als mit M+T. Hab mich da aus Versehen total umgewöhnt 
Nur hab ich glaub ich selbst mit Pad kein Bock AC weiter zu spielen, hab irgendwo in Brotherhood aufgehört, weil es einfach furchtbar langweilig war


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit klappt bei mir eigentlich fast jedes Spiel mit Pad besser als mit M+T. Hab mich da aus Versehen total umgewöhnt
> Nur hab ich glaub ich selbst mit Pad kein Bock AC weiter zu spielen, hab irgendwo in Brotherhood aufgehört, weil es einfach furchtbar langweilig war


 Ich find AC toll - aber wie immer, jedem das Seine. 


P.S.: Verräter....


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2013)

Bei AC hat mich auch nur der letzte Teil, der in Amerika, wirklich gefesselt. Das Setting vom ersten Teil liegt mir eigentlich ungemein, allerdings war es langweilig und immer die gleichen, monotonen Abläufe.


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hab mich mal grad an assassin's creed 2 (2,49 im steam sale) probiert.
> ich bin offenbar einfach zu doof.
> ich kommt mit der steuerung wirklich überhaupt nicht zu recht.
> egal ob tastatur oder pad, ich scheitere schon gleich an dem bescheuerten rennen gegen den bruder.
> was ich wie mache, bekomme ich auch überhaupt nicht erklärt - schon grad keinen bock mehr.


 
Guck mal rechts oben in die Ecke: Da werden doch alle Aktionen mit den entsprechenden Tasten erklärt. Faustregel: Immer Leertast/Button A gedrückt halten - dann rennt, springt und klettert Ezio fast von allein.

Ich hab gestern mal wieder zwei Runden Strike Suit Infinity gespielt. So ganz ohne Story macht das Weltraum-Geballer zwar nicht soooo viel Spaß, aber nach 9 von 13 Runden motiviert allein schon die Masse an Gegnern und die gleichzeitig durchs All flitzenden Verbündeten. Da sind dann schon mal drei Dutzend Raumjäger und sechs große Kriegsschiffe gleichzeitig auf dem Bildschirm - suuuper


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2013)

Ich bin nun fast mit Arkham City durch. Werde wohl morgen oder übermorgen anfangen mit GTA IV für die PS3. Dann die beiden Addons. Parallel zocke ich dann wahrscheinlich je nach Laune Arkham Asylum für die PS3.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Guck mal rechts oben in die Ecke: Da werden doch alle Aktionen mit den entsprechenden Tasten erklärt. Faustregel: Immer Leertast/Button A gedrückt halten - dann rennt, springt und klettert Ezio fast von allein.


 
ich habs geschafft, in dem ich die kirche (=ziel) direkt hochgeklettert bin.
aber was ist denn das bitteschön für ein game-design?
ein zeitkritisches event noch vor dem eigentlichen beginn des spiels? *kotz*
und wenn ich mich im netz so umsehe, scheine ich ja nicht der einzige gewesen zu sein, der damit so seine probleme hatte. 

vielleicht kapier ich die steuerung irgendwann, bislang steh ich aber noch auf kriegsfuß mit ihr. 
oben rechts werden zwar mögliche aktionen eingeblendet, aber wie ich die kombinieren muss, ist mir immer noch nicht völlig klar.
(liegt wohl auch an meinem pad, da ac 2 nicht in der lage ist, die tasten richtig zu benennen)
außerdem hab ich das gefühl, dass ezio bei ein und dem selben tastendruck nicht immer das gleiche macht.


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich habs geschafft, in dem ich die kirche (=ziel) direkt hochgeklettert bin.
> aber was ist denn das bitteschön für ein game-design?
> ein zeitkritisches event noch vor dem eigentlichen beginn des spiels? *kotz*
> und wenn ich mich im netz so umsehe, scheine ich ja nicht der einzige gewesen zu sein, der damit so seine probleme hatte.
> ...


 
Ein gut gemeinter Rat: kauf dir ein Xbox Pad, wenn du schon mit Pad spielen willst. Fast alle modernen Spiele sind darauf ausgelegt und die 25€ lohnen sich wirklich, da du damit in den meisten Spielen deutich weniger Probleme hast.


----------



## svd (22. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> [...]
> außerdem hab ich das gefühl, dass ezio bei ein und dem selben tastendruck nicht immer das gleiche macht.


 
Hehe, das ist ja oft gang und gäbe. In "Uncharted 3" hast du die selbe Taste für "Waffe aufheben" und "scharfe Granate zurückwerfen".
Das führt oft zu lustigen Situationen...

So nebenbei spiele ich immer noch "Hitman Absolution". Da ist "Waffe aufheben" und "Leiche verstauen" ja auch auf den selben Knopf gelegt. Echt supi. 

Ich wollte eigentlich auch noch einen Durchlauf "BioShock Infinite" angehen. Dieses Mal spaßeshalber auf "einfach". Naja. Nach den ersten schönen zehn, fünfzehn Minuten fängt das Spiel halt an, mit diesen uninteressanten Kämpfen zu nerven. *seufz* Ich liebe "BioShock Infinite". Aber nicht genug, um es im Jahr zwei Mal zu spielen, hehe.
Ach ja, für das bissele spielen habe ich zwei dieser Sammelkarten bekommen. Gibt's da während des Spielens eine Meldung, oder ist das halt auf einmal im "Steam Inventar"?

edit: Wow, dafür sieht "Tomb Raider" mit 3DVision genial aus. Ich fange aber an zu begreifen, warum Laras realistische Proportionen so oft kritisiert werden. Apropos, welches 3DVision Spiel hat denn die besten Pop-Out Effekte?


----------



## Vordack (22. Juli 2013)

svd schrieb:


> edit: Wow, dafür sieht "Tomb Raider" mit 3DVision genial aus. Ich fange aber an zu begreifen, warum Laras realistische Proportionen so oft kritisiert werden. Apropos, welches 3DVision Spiel hat denn die besten Pop-Out Effekte?


 
3DVision... las mal überlegen... (nicht wegen den Pop Out Effekten  )

World of Tanks machte in 3D ne ganz gute Figur.
Crysis 3 auch wobei mich da das Fadenkreuz in 3D nervt.
Und F12012 (?) sah auch echt cool aus.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Juli 2013)

Habe jetzt endlich mal mit Remember Me angefangen (ausnahmsweise auf der Xbox 360) und bin positiv überrascht, wie schön dessen Metropole Paris aussieht. Die Architektur dieser Zukunftsstadt ist einfach hervorragend umgesetzt, ein echtes Bonbon für die Augen 
Kämpfe und Story können da beileibe nicht mithalten, aber mir macht es trotzdem Laune.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ein gut gemeinter Rat: kauf dir ein Xbox Pad, wenn du schon mit Pad spielen willst. Fast alle modernen Spiele sind darauf ausgelegt und die 25€ lohnen sich wirklich, da du damit in den meisten Spielen deutich weniger Probleme hast.


 
mittlerweile hab ich mich arrangiert. so kompliziert ist das doch alles nicht. 
wie man ein solches event aber gleich zu beginn des spiels bringen kann, ist mir immer noch ein rätsel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mittlerweile hab ich mich arrangiert. so kompliziert ist das doch alles nicht.
> wie man ein solches event aber gleich zu beginn des spiels bringen kann, ist mir immer noch ein rätsel.


 Sowas nennt man "dynamischer Einstieg". 

Persönlich finde ich beide Steuerungsarten gelungen, bevorzuge aber das Gamepad, weil mit dem Analogstick das Lauftempo von Altair/Ezio/Connor weicher dosieren lässt.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man "dynamischer Einstieg".


 
ich nenne so was: bescheuert.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Habe jetzt endlich mal mit Remember Me angefangen (ausnahmsweise auf der Xbox 360) und bin positiv überrascht, wie schön dessen Metropole Paris aussieht. Die Architektur dieser Zukunftsstadt ist einfach hervorragend umgesetzt, ein echtes Bonbon für die Augen
> Kämpfe und Story können da beileibe nicht mithalten, aber mir macht es trotzdem Laune.


 Das Setting und Design einiger Szenen ist wirklich toll ... aber der Rest ist *brrrrrr*.

Ich muss mal mehr Ruhe finden und mich da reinfuchsen, ansonsten wartet auf meiner Festplatte

* The Walking Dead
* Sine Mora
* Deadpool
* Civ 5 inkl. Brave New World
* genug anderer Schmarrn

Ich brauch mehr Zeit! :>


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das Setting und Design einiger Szenen ist wirklich toll ... aber der Rest ist *brrrrrr*.
> 
> Ich muss mal mehr Ruhe finden und mich da reinfuchsen, ansonsten wartet auf meiner Festplatte
> 
> ...



Deadpool? Wirklich? Lass es lieber sein.......... 

The Walking Dead und Civ 5 sind natürlich absolut empfehlenswert, Sine Mora kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Deadpool? Wirklich? Lass es lieber sein..........


Die Ankündigungstrailer fand ich super witzig, das Spiel hat mich an X-Men Wolverine erinnert und auch hier hatte ich meinen Spass. Allerdings hatte ich gestern ein paar Minuten gezockt und ... nun ja, der Funke sprang nicht über.

Nicht wirklich witzige Sprüche, Gameplay ist irgendwie ... lahm. Schauen wir mal ...



> The Walking Dead und Civ 5 sind natürlich absolut empfehlenswert,


The Walking Dead hab ich mir "nur" wg. Bonkic gekauft ( und auch andere ) die hier öfters geschrieben haben, dass das Storytelling etc. sehr gut sein soll. 

Wenn ich an Civ denke, denke ich an meine 286'er Zeiten, kalte Winternächte mit einem Earl Grey vor meinem PC und den Blick starr auf den 16 Farben Monitor gerichtet. 

Schüler sein war damals das tollste ...  



> Sine Mora kenn ich nicht.


Sine Mora im Test: Kurzweilige Ballerei

"Moderne" Variante von R-Type, spielt in einem Steampunk Universum. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich darauf nur aufmerksam geworden, weil sich meine Lieblings iOS Seite kaum mehr einbekommen hat, nämlich toucharcade.com ...


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Juli 2013)

Spiel erst mal die kurzen Dinger (Sine Mora, Walking Dead). Nach TWD wirst du was brauchen, um dich wieder aufzuheitern, das wäre also der ideale Zeitpunkt, um Deadpool zu spielen


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Spiel erst mal die kurzen Dinger (Sine Mora, Walking Dead). Nach TWD wirst du was brauchen, um dich wieder aufzuheitern, das wäre also der ideale Zeitpunkt, um Deadpool zu spielen


Ich hab probiert soviele Spoiler wie möglich zu überlesen, aber ich vermute, TWD ist wie GoT?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So?


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab probiert soviele Spoiler wie möglich zu überlesen, aber ich vermute, TWD ist wie GoT?
> 
> http://epic-stuff.net/wp-content/up...-a-favorite-character-not-anymore-cce9181.jpg
> 
> So?


 
Naja, ich würde sagen, die Überlebenschancen der Charaktere sind im Durchschnitt besser  als bei GoT. Ein bisschen


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Spiel erst mal die kurzen Dinger (Sine Mora, Walking Dead). Nach TWD wirst du was brauchen, um dich wieder aufzuheitern, das wäre also der ideale Zeitpunkt, um Deadpool zu spielen


 
Kurz ist relativ. Laut Steam hab ich in The Walking Dead knapp 30 Stunden versenkt.... 

Im Vergleich zu Civ 5 ist das natürlich in der Tat kurz, aber im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Spielen (FPS hust.....) eher lang..... 


Wenn man einen Depri-Spieleabend einlegen will, empfehle ich die Kombination aus Deadlight und The Walking Dead..... 


Edit GoT: Rechne nicht damit, dass The Walking Dead in irgendeienr Weise Gnade zeigt.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Kurz ist relativ. Laut Steam hab ich in The Walking Dead knapp 30 Stunden versenkt....


 
bei wie vielen durchläufen?


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Kurz ist relativ. Laut Steam hab ich in The Walking Dead knapp 30 Stunden versenkt....



Ich habe fünf-sechs Stunden gebraucht. Was hast du denn die ganze Zeit gemacht? Lees Fitness verbessert, indem du mit ihm ständig gegen die unsichtbaren Wände gerannt bist? 
Ich nehme mal an, in dieser Stundenangabe sind mehrere Anläufe inbegriffen - so vier bis sechs ^^


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

5-6 Stunden für ... alle fünf ( ggf. sechs wg. DLC ) Episoden?

Das wäre ja dann doch etwas wenig, oder?


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei wie vielen durchläufen?


 
zwei (inkl 400 days)


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Juli 2013)

Du hast Recht, ich hatte das etwas falsch in Erinnerung. Steam sagt bei mir neun Stunden für einen Durchgang. Ich nehme alles zurück!


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 5-6 Stunden für ... alle fünf ( ggf. sechs wg. DLC ) Episoden?
> 
> Das wäre ja dann doch etwas wenig, oder?


 
bei mir warens so um die 10 stunden, ohne 400 days.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, ich hatte das etwas falsch in Erinnerung. Steam sagt bei mir neun Stunden für einen Durchgang. Ich nehme alles zurück!


 
Hehe.....

Außerdem bin ich kein Schnellspieler. Ich nehme mir gerne etwas Zeit in Spielen und schaue mich um und will wirklich jedes Detail sehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2013)

Laut Steam habe ich ca. 12 Stunden mit TWD verbracht. Das 400-Days-DLC nicht eingerechnet.

Habe gestern kurz vor dem finalen Boss-Gegner in "Dead Space 3" aufgehört. War mir dann zu spät (23:30 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Ungeachtet des noch nicht abgeschlossenen Endkampfs muss ich doch sagen, dass es ein sehr gutes DS geworden ist. Der Umfang ist überraschend hoch (bis jetzt 18 Stunden gezockt, somit 6 Stunden länger als DS1 oder DS2), die Story bleibt bis zum Schluss spannend und top inszeniert, und technisch wurde echt das Letzte aus der Engine rausgeholt. Die optischen Verbesserungen von Teil zu Teil sieht man deutlich.
In meinem persönlichen Ranking bildet es zwar das Schlusslicht, aber das nicht im negativem Sinne.
1. Platz: DS2 ! Hat für mich das beste Verhältnis aus Action und Horror, hat viele herausragende Momente und ein wirklich grandioses Finale.
2. Platz: DS1 ! Ist und bleibt DER Schocker überhaupt, wirkt aber im Vergleich zum Sequel eingeschränkter in seinen Möglichkeiten. Und Isaacs stumme Präsenz hat mich damals auch gestört.
3. Platz: DS3 ! Haut in Sachen Action und Scipts mächtig auf die Kacke, und es gefällt sogar recht gut. Dazu kommt die größte LocationAbwechslung (die Stadt, der Weltraum, der Eisplanet, die Höhlen und die gigantische Necromorph-Maschine). Allerdings ist der finale Teil doch ab und an zu sehr zum Blockbuster umgestaltet worden, das Horror-Feeling ist da, aber anders.

So oder so, die 25 Euro haben sich dicke gelohnt.


----------



## Exar-K (24. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> "Moderne" Variante von R-Type, spielt in einem Steampunk Universum. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich darauf nur aufmerksam geworden, weil sich meine Lieblings iOS Seite kaum mehr einbekommen hat, nämlich toucharcade.com ...


 Spiel Sine Mora sehr aufmerksam, die Geschichte ist etwas komplex.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. Juli 2013)

Ein paar Runden Organ Trail gespielt, im Grunde ein sehr ordentliches Spiel, das Horten und Ergattern von Nahrung, Treibstoff, Medizin und weieters in einer von Zombies überschwemmten Welt motiviert ungemein, um die Westküste der USA zu erreichen. Ebenso das Entscheiden, wie man nun welche Güter richtig und bedacht einsetzt, um am Ende nicht am Hungertuch zu nagen oder mit nem kaputten Wagen auf der Straße festzuhängen.
Das einzige was mich am Anfang und bei einigen unkonzentrierten Augenblicken genervt hat, war die umständliche Steuerung der Waffe, deswegen ins Gras beißt und die Reise von vorn beginnen kann, obwohl man schon fast am Ziel war.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juli 2013)

So, "Dead Space 3" abgeschlossen. Hat mir wirklich gefallen, kann nichts anderes dazu sagen.


----------



## Monalye (27. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Laut Steam habe ich ca. 12 Stunden mit TWD verbracht. Das 400-Days-DLC nicht eingerechnet.
> 
> Habe gestern kurz vor dem finalen Boss-Gegner in "Dead Space 3" aufgehört. War mir dann zu spät (23:30 Uhr
> 
> ...



absolut deiner Meinung, Dead-Space 3 ist mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel im Moment, schade, daß es etwas kurz geraten ist. Ich hab es anfangs, um die Story zu guggen usw. auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt und hatte es in ca. 16 Stunden durch. 

Aufmerksam fand ich auch, das man als DS2-Absolvent eine Elite-Waffe in den Safe bekam, ich fand den Elite-Plasmacutter bis zum Schluss genial. Und dann die Story... mich hat noch selten in einem Spiel die Story großartig interessiert, aber so wie die das in DS gelöst haben ist einfach genial, ich spielte das Spiel trotz Müdigkeit immer weiter, weil ich sehen wollte, wie die Story weiter geht  Ich hab mal bei den Videosequenzen bewusst auf die Gesichtsausdrücke geachtet, was sich da allein an Mimik zwischen Isaac, Norton und Ellie abgespielt hat, fand ich absolut genial und kurzweilig.

Als absoluter DS-Fan hab ich mir dann noch das DLC Awakaning geholt, doch da tu ich mir richtig hart. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad des DLC kommt mir irrsinnig stark vor, wenn ich mit meiner besten Waffe 20 x auf einen Lurker schiessen muss (bevor er sich verwandelt) und ich krüm ihm damit nich mal ein Haar, das ist heftig und hat mir schon einige Tode beschert. Das DLC hab ich immer noch nicht durch, nach dem letzten Dauersterben in Kapitel 2 hab ichs mal auf die Seite gelegt... muss mal guggen, ob ich da den Schwierigkeitsgrad "Hölle" (  ) erwischt habe.

Auf jeden Fall absolut geniales Game, vor wenigen Tagen kam ja die fixe Zusage DS zu verfilmen, ich kann's kaum mehr erwarten .... und wehe die machen Isaac, Norton & Co. nicht gleich wie im Spiel 

Leider konnte ich noch keinen meiner Leute zum Spiel überreden und daher auch noch nicht in den Coop-Modus guggen können, der würde mich auch noch brennend interessieren. Tut mir immer fast weh an Türen vorbei zu gehen, die nur für Coop bestimmt sind  Mittlerweile bin ich mit Spiel+ fast fertig (bei Kapitel 16), gibt es danach ein Spiel++?


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Juli 2013)

Bin zurzeit an Citadels dran. Tipp: Finger weg, ist eine ähnliche Katastrophe wie Stronghold 3. Den Test dazu gibt es am Montag zusammen mit dem zu Skulls of the Shogun. Das ist echt richtig klasse und super witzig, kann ich jedem Freund von Rundenstrategie/-taktik nur empfehlen 
Ach ja und die Preview-Version von Puppeteer (PS3) habe ich letztens auch gespielt. Darf dazu leider noch nichts sagen, außer: Das wird einer der absoluten Geheimtipps 2013 für die Sony-Konsole!


----------



## Exar-K (27. Juli 2013)

Apropos Test, wie sieht es da eigentlich mit Space Hulk aus?
Als Fan der Brettspielvariante bzw. seinem Bruder StarQuest, würde mich das Spiel durchaus interessieren.


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Juli 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Apropos Test, wie sieht es da eigentlich mit Space Hulk aus?
> Als Fan der Brettspielvariante bzw. seinem Bruder StarQuest, würde mich das Spiel durchaus interessieren.


 
Ist definitiv geplant. Lustigerweise habe ich erst gestern den Kollege gegenüber erwähnt, dass es jetzt doch schon am 15. August kommt (ich hatte eher mit Winter gerechnet) - wir besorgen uns eine Testversion und können dann hoffentlich frisch zum Release über das Spiel berichten. Ich finde es jedenfalls schon mal seeeeehr spannend


----------



## Exar-K (27. Juli 2013)

Fein, ich freu mich drauf. 

Ist gestern bei Steam als Vorbestellung aufgeploppt. Daran könnte es liegen.


----------



## LordCrash (27. Juli 2013)

@Peter
Ich habe gehört, dass heute morgen die Testexemplare von Divinity: Dragon Commander an die Presse verteilt wurden. Ist es schon klar, wer von euch Redakteuren das testen wird?


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2013)

Fifa 13 auf PC.


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @Peter
> Ich habe gehört, dass heute morgen die Testexemplare von Divinity: Dragon Commander an die Presse verteilt wurden. Ist es schon klar, wer von euch Redakteuren das testen wird?


 
Felix. Im aktuellen Heft ist auch schon ein Vortest auf Basis einer noch nicht ganz finalen Version - die Entwickler schieben wohl alle paar Tage bis zum Release noch ein Update nach.


----------



## Enisra (27. Juli 2013)

ich hab mal diese Anno 1701 angefangen und was soll ich sagen
Natürlich hab ich die erste Welt total in den Sand gesetzt, yes!


----------



## LordCrash (27. Juli 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Felix. Im aktuellen Heft ist auch schon ein Vortest auf Basis einer noch nicht ganz finalen Version - die Entwickler schieben wohl alle paar Tage bis zum Release noch ein Update nach.


 
Ja, so ist es. Außerdem wird es wohl einen umfangreichen Day-One Patch geben. Ich bin gespannt, was Felix von dem Spiel hält. Ist ja eigentlich eher so der RPG Typ, wobei das Spiel auch einen umfangreichen RTS Part hat..... 

On last minute changes & media | Swen Vincke @ Larian Studios


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ja, so ist es. Außerdem wird es wohl einen umfangreichen Day-One Patch geben. Ich bin gespannt, was Felix von dem Spiel hält. Ist ja eigentlich eher so der RPG Typ, wobei das Spiel auch einen umfangreichen RTS Part hat.....
> 
> On last minute changes & media | Swen Vincke @ Larian Studios


 
Siehe (bzw. höre) auch:
Der PC Games-Podcast 204: Splinter Cell: Blacklist, Divinity: Dragon Commander und vieles mehr

Da quatscht Felix schon mal ausführlich drüber, was ihm an Dragon Commander so gefallen hat.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (31. Juli 2013)

Hab natürlich beim Summer Sale ordentlich eingekauft, und nebenbei liegen noch nen paar Spiele für die XBox rum, die ich mir aus England mitgebracht hab.

*Tomb Raider* - Ordentliches Spiel, aber irgendwie fesselt es mich nicht mehr so, wie es noch Teil IV und später Legend und Underworld getan haben. Im Endeffekt besteht der Hauptteil des Spiels daraus irgendwelchen Collectibles nachzujagen und deswegen die einzelnen Gebiete abzugrasen. Normalerweise würde ich sagen, das lass ich einach und konzentrier mich auf die Story, wenn nicht ein Teil der Sammelitems maßgeblich zur Hintergrundgeschichte beitragen würden. Anstrengend und irgendwie nicht ganz so meins. 

*Lego LotR: *Noch mal so'n Sammelitem Spiel. Aber dennoch ganz spaßig. Netter Humor, schöne Atmosphäre, Gameplay geht leicht von der Hand - auch wenn der Konsolenport schlecht zu verleugnen ist. 

*Mortal Kombat 9* (Xbox): Grandioses Prügelspiel, das ausnahmsweise sogar einen richtigen Storymodus hat - und der ist nicht mal schlecht. Gut die Geschichte an sich ist unfug, aber bettet die Kämpfe in einen unterhaltsamen Rahmen. Auch ein ungeübter Beat-em Up Spieler wie ich, ist nicht gezwungen seine Aktionen auf Buttonmashing zu reduzieren. Nur der Endgegner ist etwas arg übermächtig im Vergleich zu den restlichen Kämpfern. 

*WET *(Xbox): Bisher nur angespielt. MaxPayne auf Steroiden und gemischt mit etwas Mirror's Edge. Blutig, rüpelhaft und unterhaltsam. Dicker Minuspunkt ist die eher unpräzise Steuerung, während das Spiel wiederum präzise Sprünge, etc. erfordert. Story lässt sich bisher ganz gut an, wenn man auch völlig ohne Erklärungen mitten ins Geschehen geworfen wird. Das Spiel pflegt einen Stil, der an Filme wie Kill Bill und ähnliche Tarantino Streifen erinnern soll - muss man mögen.


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

Durch (Blog-Post folgt bald):


Deadlight
CoJ Gunslinger (zum 2. Mal)
Sleeping Dogs (zum 2. Mal)
Shank 1+2
Mirror's Edge (zum 2. Mal)
Gerade am Zocken:


Witcher 2 (zum 3. Mal)
Saints Row 3 (zum 2. Mal)
Trine 2
Shadowrun Returns (bald)
Fairie Solitaire (Solitaire-Freak....)
Dragon Commander closed-beta
Bastion (gelegentlich)


----------



## Exar-K (31. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Fairie Solitaire (Solitaire-Freak....)


 Eher Tradingcard-Freak, das Spiel hat ja welche.


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Eher Tradingcard-Freak, das Spiel hat ja welche.



Hat es zwar ja, aber ich hab noch mindestens 10 andere Spiele auf Steam, die auch Tradingkarten haben und die ich (noch) nicht gezockt habe seither....... 

Ich wollte einfach mal ein bisschen Abwechslung zum Standard-Solitaire von Windows....


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [*]Fairie Solitaire (Solitaire-Freak....)


 
Könnte ich mir eigentlich auch mal holen, hab nämlich einen 75% Rabatt-Gutschein dafür bekommen, als ich mir ein Abzeichen erstellt habe. Und es kostet standardmäßig glaube ich auch schon nur 3,99


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Könnte ich mir eigentlich auch mal holen, hab nämlich einen 75% Rabatt-Gutschein dafür bekommen, als ich mir ein Abzeichen erstellt habe. Und es kostet standardmäßig glaube ich auch schon nur 3,99


 
Den hatte ich auch, habs denn für 1€ gekauft....


----------



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2013)

ich kann mich mittlerweile für ac 2 begeisten, nachdem ich die steuerung verinnerlicht hab. 
das kommt durchaus überraschend, da ich teil 1 echt stinklangweilig fand und schon nach kurzer zeit weggelegt hab.
für 2,49 definitiv ein sehr guter kauf!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich kann mich mittlerweile für ac 2 begeisten, nachdem ich die steuerung verinnerlicht hab.
> das kommt durchaus überraschend, da ich teil 1 echt stinklangweilig fand und schon nach kurzer zeit weggelegt hab.
> für 2,49 definitiv ein sehr guter kauf!


 AC2 wäre selbst den Spiele-Pyramide-Preis von knapp 10 Euro wert. Für mich immer noch das beste AC seit es die Marke gibt (obwohl mir Altair lieber war, aber naja...).


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. Juli 2013)

So, mit Skulls of the Shogun bin ich jetzt fast fertig - ein wirklich drolliges Spiel mit hohem Unterhaltungsfaktor. Test kommt noch diese Woche, bis dahin müsst ihr euch mit dem Video begnügen. Nebenbei spiele ich noch die Beta zu Payday 2 (wenn sie denn mal funktioniert) und gestern habe ich dann auch mal Shadowrun Returns installiert. Weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich das in absehbarer Zeit spielen werde - die blöde Speicherfunktion und das Fehlen jeglicher Sprachausgabe schrecken mich doch ziemlich ab, zumal ich kein SR-Fan bin.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2013)

Gestern Abend eine Stunde in *"STAR TREK - The Game"* reingeschnuppert.

Also soooo schlecht wie es in der PCG abgeschnitten hat, finde ich es nicht. Okay, es ist kein Hit, aber ebenso wenig Shit.
Unter den Franchise-Spielen, die ich zuletzt auf der Platte hatte, liegt es zwischen "Ghostbusters" (sehr gelungen) und "Prison Break" (totaler Schrott).
Technisch ist es in meinen Augen solide. Die Gesichter der Figuren sind zwar etwas steif, die Körperhaltung von Kirk und Spock ein wenig seltsam (wenn beide im TOS-Dress umherwandern) und manche Texturen nicht übermäßig scharf, aber schlecht ist was anderes.
Der Sound dagegen ist grandios. Toller Score, sehr gute Sprachausgabe, allgemein sehr nette Akustik.
Wiedererkennungswert ist sowohl auf bildlicher wie tonaler Ebene mehr als vorhanden.

Was die Spielmechanik angeht: Von allem irgendwie etwas. Ein wenig Gerenne, zwischendurch ne Ballerei, ein Paar Mini-Rätsel zwischendurch und gelegentliche Klettereinlagen.

Auch wenn ich wie gesagt nur eine Stunde davon bisher kenne, würde ich dem Spiel vorab irgendwas zwischen 60 und 70% geben. Hab schon andere Spiele gesehen, die weitaus schlechter waren. Und bis jetzt lief es auch absolut fehlerfrei.


----------



## Bonkic (1. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> AC2 wäre selbst den Spiele-Pyramide-Preis von knapp 10 Euro wert.


 
klar, 2,49 oder auch 10 euro sind eigentlich ein absoluter witz für ein solches spiel.
aber dafür kann ich ja nichts. 
dass ac2 für die meisten eine uralte kamelle ist, interessiert mich nicht die bohne. 

ich frag mich nur grad, ob das spielprinzip noch 2 weitere teile (brotherhood, revelations) trägt. 
so viel wird sich ja wohl kaum ändern (oder doch?) und so furchtbar spannend find ich die story jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> klar, 2,49 oder auch 10 euro sind eigentlich ein absoluter witz für ein solches spiel.
> aber dafür kann ich ja nichts.
> dass ac2 für die meisten eine uralte kamelle ist, interessiert mich nicht die bohne.
> 
> ...


 Ohne zuviel verraten zu wollen:
Die Story wird gerade in "Brotherhood" SEHR interessant, besonders zum Ende hin. "Revelations" fällt da etwas ab, aber ich muss doch sagen, Ubisoft versteht es, breite und tiefgründige Geschichten zu erzählen. Unter den Spielemachern können das nur die Wenigsten. Ich würde sogar sagen, dass ich vorwiegend durch die Story zum AC-Fan geworden bin (dicht gefolgt vom Gameplay).

Das Spielprinzip wird in "Brotherhood" und "Revelations" noch erweitert, und auch da ist Ersteres weitaus besser als der Ezio-Abschluss (so ein Tower-Defense-Spielchen und die 1st-Person-Abschnitte harmonieren meiner Meinung nach nicht mit der Reihe).
Eigentlich wollte ich schon längst mit AC3 begonnen haben, aber da ist mir ein anderer Titel dazwischen gefunkt (siehe meinen vorherigen Commment ). Da bin ich selbst gespannt, wieviel sich da an Technik und Gameplay wirklich verändert haben könnte.


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2013)

Vom Spiel her ist mMn AC3 das beste Spiel der Serie. Eigentlich finde ich das Setting aus dem ersten Teil am interessantesten, nur leider ist das Spiel selbst ziemlich langweilig. 

AC3 bietet eine interessante Geschichte, einen annehmbaren Charakter und eine tolle Welt, wo der Bürgerkrieg thematisiert wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> AC3 bietet eine interessante Geschichte, einen annehmbaren Charakter und eine tolle Welt, *wo der Bürgerkrieg thematisiert wird*.


 Genau da wird AC3 bei mir viel Überzeugungsarbeit leisten müssen, denn mit der amerikanischen Geschichte hab ich es nicht so. Mein Interesse liegt da mehr in der Europa-Geschichte, und genau da waren die vorherigen Teile genau nach meinem Geschmack.

Aber ich vertraue einfach mal auf Ubisoft. Die haben mich seit vielen Jahren kaum enttäuscht, was Spiele aus deren Hause angeht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend eine Stunde in *"STAR TREK - The Game"* reingeschnuppert.
> 
> Also soooo schlecht wie es in der PCG abgeschnitten hat, finde ich es nicht.


 pssst. Nachher hält dich noch jemand für nen Trekkie.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> pssst. Nachher hält dich noch jemand für nen Trekkie.


 Upps... Tarnung aufgeflogen.  

Ich betrachte es aus Sicht eines Spieler und (!) eines ST-Fans. Ich hab wirklich viel Schlimmeres als diesen Titel gesehen. Nur auf STAR TREK-Spiele bezogen könnte ich "New Worlds", "Insurrection", "Generations" und noch ein Paar andere Ableger nennen, die ich für ziemlich verkorkst halte. Das aktuelle Spiel ist da mehr so ein Mittelding. ST-Spiele mit der Klasse der alten Adventures ("25th Anniversary", "Judgement Rites", "A Final Unity") oder Taktikspiele/Simulatoren ("Starfleet Academy", "Starfleet Command", ...) gibt es schon ewig nicht mehr, seit Interplay nichts mehr mit der Marke zu tun hat. DIE konnten noch gute Trek-Spiele liefern.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. August 2013)

ich glaub mein letztes ST-Spiel war Der Aufstand. Nettes Actionadventure mit gerenderten Hintergründen, aber etwas steifen Animationen. Immerhin: Picard und Data hatten ihre deutschen Stimmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2013)

@ Louise

Genau das Spiel fand ich schrecklich.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> .
> 
> ich frag mich nur grad, ob das spielprinzip noch 2 weitere teile (brotherhood, revelations) trägt.
> so viel wird sich ja wohl kaum ändern (oder doch?) und so furchtbar spannend find ich die story jetzt auch nicht.


 
Ich habe Teil 2 geliebt und wirklich intensiv gespielt. Brotherhood danach fand ich eher öde. Das erschlägt einen nach dem Prolog gleich mit unendlich vielen Nebenaufgaben und Sidequests. Irgendwie fand ich das dann ein wenig zu viel des Guten, vor allem da die Sinnhaftigkeit des ganzen irgendwie an mir vorrüber ging. Sprich ich habs dann liegen lassen, obwohl ich AC2 doch immer noch zu meinen Lieblingsspielen zähle.

@StarTrek Game:
Ich hatte die Gelegenheit, dass bei nem Freund auf der Konsole anzuspielen. Is ne Gurke aber wirklich nicht ganz soooo schlimm. Aber mehr als nen 10er wärs mir auch nicht wert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> @StarTrek Game:
> Ich hatte die Gelegenheit, dass bei nem Freund auf der Konsole anzuspielen. Is ne Gurke aber wirklich nicht ganz soooo schlimm. Aber mehr als nen 10er wärs mir auch nicht wert.


 Habs beim Steam Summer für knapp 8 Euro bekommen.
Ich bin da ganz ehrlich: Mehr als nen Zehner hätte ich dafür auch nicht ausgegeben.


----------



## Monalye (1. August 2013)

Ich hab mich vom Einkaufsführer in der letzten Ausgabe zu "Bioshock" hinreissen lassen (Testergebnis 93) und bin grad richtig schwer begeistert, hoffentlich bleibt das so, Bioshock 2 hab ich mir deshalb auch schon geholt. Diese Reihe lässt viel erwarten, freu mich drauf


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab mich vom Einkaufsführer in der letzten Ausgabe zu "Bioshock" hinreissen lassen *(Testergebnis 93)* und bin grad richtig schwer begeistert, hoffentlich bleibt das so, Bioshock 2 hab ich mir deshalb auch schon geholt. Diese Reihe lässt viel erwarten, freu mich drauf



OVERRATED....


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2013)

och, keine Sorge, das wir noch besser


----------



## Exar-K (1. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> OVERRATED....


 Stimmt, ich sehe den Erstling eher bei 92, damit der Abstand zu den 95 von Infinite etwas deutlicher wird.


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich sehe den Erstling eher bei 92, damit der Abstand zu den 95 von Infinite etwas deutlicher wird.


 Kein Bioshock Spiel hat eine 90er Wertung verdient, schon gar nicht Infinite.....

Ihr Fanboys....

Und das "es wird noch besser" ist schlicht falsch. Infinite wird definitiv schlechter gegen Ende....


----------



## golani79 (1. August 2013)

Spiele gerade The Walking Dead am PC - habs zwar schon auf der XBox durch, aber durch ein Bundle hab ich es am PC auch nochmal.
Hab mir auch 400 Days gegönnt und jetzt schau ich mal, was so passiert, wenn ich andere Entscheidungen treffe als beim 1. Durchlauf


----------



## blitzmax (1. August 2013)

Zur Zeit läuft aufm PC nur:
GTA SA
MW2
Minecraft
CoD 4
ACB
ACR
...
PS3:
MW3
GTA 4
Gran Turismo 5
Skyrim 


Mein Laptop hat aber keine Leistung für gescheite Grafik


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

blitzmax schrieb:


> PS3:
> MW3
> GTA 4
> Skyrim
> ...



Anders wäre das ja auch kaum zu erklären/verzeihen.....


----------



## Exar-K (1. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Kein Bioshock Spiel hat eine 90er Wertung verdient, schon gar nicht Infinite.....
> 
> Ihr Fanboys....
> 
> Und das "es wird noch besser" ist schlicht falsch. Infinite wird definitiv schlechter gegen Ende....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Sicher, aber ich kann meine Meinung wenigstens begründen......während andere einfach in ihrem Fanboyismus schwelgen....


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Sicher, aber ich kann meine Meinung wenigstens begründen......während andere einfach in ihrem Fanboyismus schwelgen....


 
Ich bzw wir können unsere Meinung auch begründen 
Aber warum sollte man das jetzt zum gefühlt hundersten Mal tun. Du versuchst schließlich jedes Mal wenn du "Bioshock" hörst eine Diskussion zu starten, indem du deine Meinung raushaust. Und das nervt ehrlich gesagt einfach nur noch 

Für viele sind die Bioshock-Teile eben aus offensichtlichen Gründen Meisterwerke. Lass diesen Leuten doch einfach mal ihre Meinung


----------



## Exar-K (1. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Sicher, aber ich kann meine Meinung wenigstens begründen......während andere einfach in ihrem Fanboyismus schwelgen....


 Och, du stellst deine Meinung gerne mal als Fakt hin. 
Und zu BI haben hier im Forum denke ich schon die Meisten ihre Zuneigung begründet und bis ins Detail ausdiskutiert. Das werde ich jetzt nicht nochmal alles wiederholen. Wirst wohl damit leben müssen, dass wir das Spiel toll finden und du nicht. 


Aber um mal nicht zu sehr ins Offtopic abzudriften, ich spiele derzeit im Singleplayer:

Dead Island
Darksiders 2
Rage - Scorchers DLC

Im Multiplayer:

Dota 2
CS:GO
Starcraft 2
Guild Wars 2

In den letzten Wochen durchgespielt:

Sideway
Deadlight
Mark of the Ninja
Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams
Rayman Origins


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Och, du stellst deine Meinung gerne mal als Fakt hin.
> Und zu BI haben hier im Forum denke ich schon die Meisten ihre Zuneigung begründet und bis ins Detail ausdiskutiert. Das werde ich jetzt nicht nochmal alles wiederholen. Wirst wohl damit leben müssen, dass wir das Spiel toll finden und du nicht.


Ich finde das Spiel gar nicht schlecht, habe es gerne gespielt. Nur der überragende Übershooter (90+) ist es eben meiner Meinung auch nicht, dafür hat es zu viele Schwächen, die mich genervt haben. 



> Aber um mal nicht zu sehr ins Offtopic abzudriften, ich spiele derzeit im Singleplayer:
> 
> Dead Island
> Darksiders 2
> ...


 
Dead Island im SP? Wenn ich dir was empfehlen darf: spiele es im Co-op. Da macht das Spiel 300% mehr Spaß, vor allem, wenn man es natürlich mit Freunden zockt.


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [...] Da macht das Spiel 300% mehr Spaß, vor allem, wenn man es natürlich mit Freunden zockt.


 Freunde?  

Gerade die Demo von Castlevania beendet ... 2GB für 8 Min. Spielspass? Saubere Leistung!


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Freunde?
> 
> Gerade die Demo von Castlevania beendet ... 2GB für 8 Min. Spielspass? Saubere Leistung!


 
8 Minuten? Bist du sicher? Ich glaube 20 waren es schon, wenn man sich auch die Texte anhört/liest... 

Und es tut mir echt leid für dich, dass du keine Freunde hast.....woran das wohl liegt?


----------



## blitzmax (1. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Anders wäre das ja auch kaum zu erklären/verzeihen.....


 
Ja ich weis 

Der neue kommt bald ))


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Freunde?


 Ist sone Erfindung, die besonders in den 60ern angesagt war. Man hing zusammen ab (heute heisst das neudeutsch chillen) und nahm bewusstseinsverändernde Substanzen ein. Heute sind Freunde digitale Ware, die man sogar bei Ebay kaufen kann. Je mehr man davon hat, desto glücklicher ist man. Sagen zumindest diese Gesichtsbuchnutzer. Für mich ist ein Freund eine gute Tasse chinesischer Grüntee. Er wärmt mein Herz, hält aber die Fresse dabei.


----------



## svd (1. August 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> [...]
> Für mich ist ein Freund eine gute Tasse chinesischer Grüntee. Er wärmt mein Herz, hält aber die Fresse dabei.



Für mich ist ein Freund ein chinesischer Glückskeks. Geschmacklos, hohl, immer ein blöder Spruch auf der Zunge.


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Für mich ist ein Freund ein chinesischer Glückskeks. Geschmacklos, hohl, immer ein blöder Spruch auf der Zunge.


 
Dann wäre doch der Rabow.....   

Puh, gerade noch mal rechtzeitig abgebrochen.....


----------



## shippy74 (1. August 2013)

Heute mal wieder zugeschlagen, bei Media Markt gab es 3 Spiele für 49 Euro, also Assassins Creed3 Spezial Edition , Borderlands2 und Dishorned Spezial Edition gekauft, die ersten beiden hab ich installiert, Dishorned  hab ich gleich nem Kumpel geschenkt, hab das nur mitgenommen weil ich ein drittes Spiel gebraucht hab. Er hat sich gefreut udn ich hab für mich 11 Euro gespart und mit Dishorned sogar 60.


----------



## LordCrash (2. August 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder zugeschlagen, bei Media Markt gab es 3 Spiele für 49 Euro, also Assassins Creed3 Spezial Edition , Borderlands2 und Dishorned Spezial Edition gekauft, die ersten beiden hab ich installiert, Dishorned  hab ich gleich nem Kumpel geschenkt, hab das nur mitgenommen weil ich ein drittes Spiel gebraucht hab. Er hat sich gefreut udn ich hab für mich 11 Euro gespart und mit Dishorned sogar 60.


 
Du hast echt 50€ dafür bezahlt? Die hättest du digital auch für 25€ haben können....  

Jaja, ich weiß, ich weiß, du magst keine digitalen Spiele.....

Aber immerhin hast du dir gute Spiele gekauft. Aber warum du Dishonored (Dishonored von honor=Ehre nicht Dishorned von horny=rallig.....) verschenkt hast, ist mir schleierhaft. Das Spiel ist doch absolut top....


----------



## Enisra (2. August 2013)

ich bin ein Stück weit beeindruckt das tatsächlich 3Dinge gefunden hast ich komm bei solchen Angeboten immer nur auf n-1


----------



## shippy74 (2. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du hast echt 50€ dafür bezahlt? Die hättest du digital auch für 25€ haben können....
> 
> Jaja, ich weiß, ich weiß, du magst keine digitalen Spiele.....
> 
> Aber immerhin hast du dir gute Spiele gekauft. Aber warum du Dishonored (Dishonored von honor=Ehre nicht Dishorned von horny=rallig.....) verschenkt hast, ist mir schleierhaft. Das Spiel ist doch absolut top....



Ja ich bin nicht der Digital Fan, ich zahl halt gerne mehr wenn ich ne Verpackung hab, jeder wie er möchte. Also ich hätte auch COD MW3 oder noch COD Blackops 2 mitnehmen können , aber ich spiele kein MP mehr und warum soll man nem guten Kumpel nicht mal ein Spiel schenken, ich zieh ja immer meine Updates usw bei ihm und da ich wusste das es ihn interessiert und er es sich aber nicht zu dem preis kaufen wollte hab ich halt zugeschlagen, ich wollte BL2 und Ac3 kaufen und so hab ich noch Geld gespart. Manchmal ergeben sich die Dinge halt.
Dishonored mag gut sein aber es ist absolut nicht mein Setting, hab etliche Gameplay videos gesehen usw. konnte mich nicht begeistern.

@Ensira, das war das erste mal das ich so ne Aktion mitbekommen hab, nochmal bekäme ich auch keine 3 zusammen, Bioshock Ininfiti und das neue Metro waren leider nicht dabei. Aber ich hab jetzt eh ne zeitlang zu tun mal sehen die werden sicher auch noch billiger.


----------



## LordCrash (2. August 2013)

Klar kannst du deinem Kumpel gute Spiele schenken, aber man darf sich ja mal wundern, warum du gute Spiele verschenkst, wenn du sie selbst noch nicht hast...


----------



## shippy74 (2. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Klar kannst du deinem Kumpel gute Spiele schenken, aber man darf sich ja mal wundern, warum du gute Spiele verschenkst, wenn du sie selbst noch nicht hast...



Stimmt und da darf man auch mal nachfragen, wie gesagt ist so garnicht mein Setting.
Gerade mal Borderlands 2 angespielt das mir auf anhieb gut gefällt und bei AC3 gerade die Oper hinter mir, bis jetzt weiß ich noch nicht was ich von dem Spiel halten soll, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl mir fehlt da ein teil in der Geschichte, je mehr teile ich spiele desto komischer und lückenhafter finde ich die Geschichte, das Setting macht echt Spaß aber der geschichte folgen kann ich nicht wirklich, ich hätte Desmond auch nicht gebraucht, lieber immer abgeschlossene Geschichten wie verschiedene Assassinen die Eden Äpfel suchen und finden, so verwirrt mich die Geschichte mehr wie sie mich unterhält, wie gesagt irgendwann den faden verloren und ich Spiel es nur noch wegen dem Setting. Keine Ahnung was Ubisoft sich da Gedacht hat. Aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf das irgendwann ein Buch rauskommt wo man dann nachlesen kann was man die ganzen Jahre gespielt hat....


----------



## LordCrash (2. August 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Stimmt und da darf man auch mal nachfragen, wie gesagt ist so garnicht mein Setting.
> Gerade mal Borderlands 2 angespielt das mir auf anhieb gut gefällt und bei AC3 gerade die Oper hinter mir, bis jetzt weiß ich noch nicht was ich von dem Spiel halten soll, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl mir fehlt da ein teil in der Geschichte, je mehr teile ich spiele desto komischer und lückenhafter finde ich die Geschichte, das Setting macht echt Spaß aber der geschichte folgen kann ich nicht wirklich, ich hätte Desmond auch nicht gebraucht, lieber immer abgeschlossene Geschichten wie verschiedene Assassinen die Eden Äpfel suchen und finden, so verwirrt mich die Geschichte mehr wie sie mich unterhält, wie gesagt irgendwann den faden verloren und ich Spiel es nur noch wegen dem Setting. Keine Ahnung was Ubisoft sich da Gedacht hat. Aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf das irgendwann ein Buch rauskommt wo man dann nachlesen kann was man die ganzen Jahre gespielt hat....


 
Keine Sorge, den Anfang von AC3 versteht man erst später im Spiel. Es wird aber alles aufgedeckt und verständlich werden (will jetzt hier nicht spoilern um dir den AHA-Effekt zu erhalten)......


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, den Anfang von AC3 versteht man erst später im Spiel. Es wird aber alles aufgedeckt und verständlich werden (will jetzt hier nicht spoilern um dir den AHA-Effekt zu erhalten)......


 So siehts aus ... ich saß schon etwas verdutzt vor meinem PC weil ich *damit* nicht gerechnet hab!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder zugeschlagen, bei Media Markt gab es 3 Spiele für 49 Euro, also Assassins Creed3 Spezial Edition , Borderlands2 und Dishorned Spezial Edition gekauft, die ersten beiden hab ich installiert, Dishorned  hab ich gleich nem Kumpel geschenkt, hab das nur mitgenommen weil ich ein drittes Spiel gebraucht hab. Er hat sich gefreut udn ich hab für mich 11 Euro gespart und mit Dishorned sogar 60.


 Amazon hat mittlerweile auch reagiert und bietet ein entsprechendes Angebot.
Dammit ! Hätte einen Monat früher kommen können, dann hätte ich mir die Retail-Versionen von Far Cry 3, Crysis 3 und Dead Space 3 geholt. Zu dumm, dass ich DS3 bereits habe...


----------



## Monalye (2. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Kein Bioshock Spiel hat eine 90er Wertung verdient, schon gar nicht Infinite.....
> 
> Ihr Fanboys....
> 
> Und das "es wird noch besser" ist schlicht falsch. Infinite wird definitiv schlechter gegen Ende....



ohoh.... overrated?

Ich weiß gar nicht, wie weit ich das gestern gespielt habe, auf jeden Fall muss ich grad Teile zusammen suchen. Was mich schon richtig nervt ist, das ich dauernd in die Kameras laufe und damit diese blöden Bots auslöse Davon abgesehen finde ich jetzt noch nichts schlechtes am Game. Ich schiele schon ein wenig in Richtung Bioshock Infinite, da les ich mir aber erst noch Tests usw. durch. 

Ein großer Vorteil, für mich, ist schon mal, das das Spiel nicht dauernd von ewig langen Videosequenzen unterbrochen wird. 
Ich hab vor einer Woche mit Mass Effect angefangen (habs von einem Freund bekommen, der es doppelt hatte) und mir auch noch gleich beim Summersale Mass Effect 2 geholt. Aber das nervt mich 10000000x mehr, kaum mal 5 Minuten gespielt, muss ich mir minutenlange Videosequenzen geben, die ich nicht mal abbrechen kann... endlich kann ich weiter spielen, aber grad mal höchstens 10 Minuten, dann werde ich minutenlang mit Fragen aufgehalten, die ich zu beantworten habe, um gleich darauf wieder 10 Minuten Video zu guggen. Also ehrlich, wenn ich Filmschaun will, mach ich mir eine DVD ins TV und gugg einen Film, aber wenn ich spielen will, dann will ich SPIELEN. Hab's deinstalliert, bin total enttäuscht, damit kann man mich echt verjagen. Dazu ist die Wegfindung in Mass Effect  auch so ein Übel für mich, da gibts bedeutend bessere Lösungen, wie eben in Bioshock und vor allem, die allerbeste Lösung überhaupt in Dead-Space.

Ich schau mir Bioshock noch weiter an, teuer war's ja nicht, ich hab beide Teile für jjeweils 6,90 bei der Pyramide gekauft, ich halt aber meine Erwartungen fürs erste klein... vor allem muss ich mal auschecken, wie ich die Kameras besser austricksen kann, das ich nicht hauptsächlich gegen diese Bots kämpfen muss... da kann ich Moorhuhn-abschiessen auch spielen 

Noch eine kurze Frage, da ihr gerade über Assassins Creed sprecht... was genau fasziniert euch an dieser Reihe? Ich les' auch immer richtig viel darüber in der PCG, so wie auch in dieser Ausgabe wieder.
Ich hab' den ersten Teil gespielt, anfangs die Tastensteuerung war schon mal so umfangreich, das ich richtig Kopfweh bekam, ich hatte echt Schwierigkeiten, was die Symbole bedeuten (Auge, Kopf usw). Dann später im Game (immer noch sehr am Anfang) musste ich auf einen Wachturm klettern, doch jedes Mal wenn ich links rüber zum nächsthöheren Fenster springen wollte, bin ich in hohem Bogen in den Abgrund geflogen und war tot. Ich hab das sicher 20 x versucht, dann war Schluss für mich, wird das mit der Steuerung in neueren Ausgaben, zb AC3 besser?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> [...]


 
Na hier ist nichts overrated, da will nur einer nicht verstehen, dass Geschmäcker vielfältig sind und manche eben anderer Meinung sind 

Und zu Mass Effect, das Spiel lebt doch von seinen Zwischenseqeunzen und Dialogen, die bringen doch erst die Handlung vorran und geben Infos zur gesamten Hintergrundgeschichte. Auch wenn der 2. Teil mehr auf Action als auf typische Rollenspielaspekte setzte.


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2013)

Also die AC Spiele klingen nur kompliziert, aber im Grunde sind das echte 'no brainer'. Gerade AC3 geht super fluffig von der Hand, natürlich immer dann, wenn man ein Gamepad besitzt.

Ich denke das AC Franchise kann man mit Maus & Tastatur spielen, aber ich empfehle definitiv ein Gamepad, vorzugsweise das 360 Pad!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Noch eine kurze Frage, da ihr gerade über Assassins Creed sprecht... was genau fasziniert euch an dieser Reihe? Ich les' auch immer richtig viel darüber in der PCG, so wie auch in dieser Ausgabe wieder.
> Ich hab' den ersten Teil gespielt, anfangs die Tastensteuerung war schon mal so umfangreich, das ich richtig Kopfweh bekam, ich hatte echt Schwierigkeiten, was die Symbole bedeuten (Auge, Kopf usw). Dann später im Game (immer noch sehr am Anfang) musste ich auf einen Wachturm klettern, doch jedes Mal wenn ich links rüber zum nächsthöheren Fenster springen wollte, bin ich in hohem Bogen in den Abgrund geflogen und war tot. Ich hab das sicher 20 x versucht, dann war Schluss für mich, wird das mit der Steuerung in neueren Ausgaben, zb AC3 besser?


 Ich finde die Story sehr originell und famos visualisiert. Das Gameplay spricht mich an, weil man nahezu alles erklimmen, sich fast überall bewegen kann. Sowas hab das schon an den alten (!) Tomb Raider-Spielen sehr geschätzt,  doch Ubisoft hat diese Spielmechanik nahezu perfektioniert. Agilere Spielcharaktere wie Altair/Ezio/Connor/Desmond gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht, und die Abwechslung der Missionen (erst ab AC2) ist auch ein großer Pluspunkt.

Ich könnte noch mehr Pros nennen, u.a. der Umfang des jeweiligen AC-Spiels, die Verquickung des Zukunftsszenarios mit der alten Menschheitsgeschichte, viele liebevolle Details, die man an Gebäuden, deren Architektur, Kunstobjekten oder anderen historischen Details sieht, die hohe Bewegungsfreiheit, die Größe der altertümlichen Städte und Landschaften... Aber ich denke das reicht schon, um mich als totalen AC-Fan erkennen zu lassen, oder ? 

Zun Mass Effects:
Spiele wie diese sind gerade durch ihre Story und die entsprechende Präsentation so stark. Hab die ersten beide Teile gespielt und möchte keine einzige Zwischensequenz oder die (zugegeben recht langen) Dialoge nicht missen. Das macht es doch erst so groß und episch.


----------



## Monalye (2. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Story sehr originell und famos visualisiert. Das Gameplay spricht mich an, weil man nahezu alles erklimmen, sich fast überall bewegen kann. Sowas hab das schon an den alten (!) Tomb Raider-Spielen sehr geschätzt,  doch Ubisoft hat diese Spielmechanik nahezu perfektioniert. Agilere Spielcharaktere wie Altair/Ezio/Connor/Desmond gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht, und die Abwechslung der Missionen (erst ab AC2) ist auch ein großer Pluspunkt.
> 
> Ich könnte noch mehr Pros nennen, u.a. der Umfang des jeweiligen AC-Spiels, die Verquickung des Zukunftsszenarios mit der alten Menschheitsgeschichte, viele liebevolle Details, die man an Gebäuden, deren Architektur, Kunstobjekten oder anderen historischen Details sieht, die hohe Bewegungsfreiheit, die Größe der altertümlichen Städte und Landschaften... Aber ich denke das reicht schon, um mich als totalen AC-Fan erkennen zu lassen, oder ?
> 
> ...


 
Das waren auch die Gründe, warum ich beide Spiele ausprobiert habe, so beliebte Topspiele möcht ich unbedingt auch selbst mal angeschaut haben.
Ich glaub' ein Fehler von mir ist, das ich nicht so auf die Klassifizierung des Games achte und dadurch was völlig anderes erwarte. 
Mass Effect zb. fällt in die Kategorie Rollenspiel, da hatte ich es vorher überhaupt nicht gesehen. Wir hatten jetzt im Juli unser jährliches Clantreffen, da hab ich total über Dead-Space geschwärmt. Unser Clanleader meinte darauf, das er Mass Effect doppelt hätte, da ginge es auch um Weltraum usw., er würde mir das schenken. Voller Freude hab ich da sowas ähnliches wie Dead-Space erwartet... und das isses ja absolut nicht. Vor allem ist in DeadSpace die Story total anders rüber gebracht, da braucht es keine minutenlangen Unterbrechungen dafür, um sich total in die Story einzuleben. Ich werd' aber, was Mass Effect betrifft noch nicht aufgeben, werd mir jetzt mal Mass Effect 2 runterladen, das ich mir beim Summersale gekauft hab. 

Was Assassins Creed betrifft, da muss ich dir total Recht geben, was die Grafik, die Landschaften, die Städte usw. betrifft, ich war total beeindruckt davon. Aber wenn ich 20 x wo runterfalle, mich damit eine Stunde rumplag, auf einen Turm zu kommen, dann ist bei mir der Spielspaß so unterbrochen und nur noch Frust. Vielleicht versuch ich's irgendwann noch mal, momentan bin ich an Bioshock dran und hab mir Anno1701 aus der PCG installiert 

Danke für deine rasche Antwort und Erklärung


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Das waren auch die Gründe, warum ich beide Spiele ausprobiert habe, so beliebte Topspiele möcht ich unbedingt auch selbst mal angeschaut haben.
> Ich glaub' ein Fehler von mir ist, das ich nicht so auf die Klassifizierung des Games achte und dadurch was völlig anderes erwarte.
> Mass Effect zb. fällt in die Kategorie Rollenspiel, da hatte ich es vorher überhaupt nicht gesehen. Wir hatten jetzt im Juli unser jährliches Clantreffen, da hab ich total über Dead-Space geschwärmt. Unser Clanleader meinte darauf, das er Mass Effect doppelt hätte, da ginge es auch um Weltraum usw., er würde mir das schenken. Voller Freude hab ich da sowas ähnliches wie Dead-Space erwartet... und das isses ja absolut nicht. Vor allem ist in DeadSpace die Story total anders rüber gebracht, da braucht es keine minutenlangen Unterbrechungen dafür, um sich total in die Story einzuleben. Ich werd' aber, was Mass Effect betrifft noch nicht aufgeben, werd mir jetzt mal Mass Effect 2 runterladen, das ich mir beim Summersale gekauft hab.
> 
> ...


 Zu AC: Greif lieber zum Gamepad. Obwohl ich selbst ein großer Befürworter von Maus und Tastatur bin, solche Spiele flutschen mit dem XBOX360 (oder einem alten PS2-Pad) besser. Dann hat der Frust gar keine Chance.

Zu ME:
Also ME und DS sind so grundverschieden wie Tag und Nacht. Da hattest du eine total falsche Vorstellung, aber sowas von. 
ME ist ein Sci-Fi-Epos mit dickem Umfang und ist für Rollenspiel-Einsteiger genau das Richtige. Wäre letzter Punkt nicht gegeben, hätte ich mich mit dem Spiel sehr schwer getan. Aber es macht Laune und fesselt mit seiner Geschichte.
DS ist ein Action-Adventure, mit Betonung auf Action und Schocker-Horror. Hier zählen Reflexe und Nerven aus Drahtseil. Es ist ein durch und durch erwachsen gehaltenes, brutales Horror-Schauspiel. Visuell fein, tonal eine Klasse für sich. Neben AC meine liebste Spiele-Reihe übrigens.


----------



## Monalye (2. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zu AC: Greif lieber zum Gamepad. Obwohl ich selbst ein großer Befürworter von Maus und Tastatur bin, solche Spiele flutschen mit dem XBOX360 (oder einem alten PS2-Pad) besser. Dann hat der Frust gar keine Chance.
> 
> Zu ME:
> Also ME und DS sind so grundverschieden wie Tag und Nacht. Da hattest du eine total falsche Vorstellung, aber sowas von.
> ...



sehr gute Idee, das werd ich tatsächlich mit dem Gamepad ausprobieren, da hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können  Danke 

zu ME, genau das war mein Fehler, ich hatte total falsche Erwartungen, ich werd es auf jeden Fall noch mal probieren, mit der richtigen Sichtweise darauf 
Freut mich zu lesen, das du DS auch so genial findest wie ich. DS ist das erste Game, das ich komplett zu Ende gespielt habe, DS 2 hab ich insgesamt 3 x durchgespielt, bei DS3 bin ich beim 2. x (Spiel+) ganz am Ende, beim 4. Kapitel von Awakening (Pflichtkauf als Fan). Ich fand es ausserdem total aufmerksam, das man als DS2-Absolvent nach dem Installieren von DS3 einen Elite-Plasmacutter geschenkt bekam, den fand ich echt toll. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen, das das Singleplayer relativ kurz ist, ich bin jetzt absolut kein Progamer, aber in 2 Tagen hatte ich es durch  
Coop konnte ich leider noch nicht anschauen, ich hoffe aber, das es nach Beendigung des Spiel+ sowas wie ein Spiel++ oder so gibt, mag es gar nicht zu Ende spielen, mir fehlt bestimmt nur noch eine halbe Stunde bis zum Finale 
Total gefreut hab ich mich über die Ankündigung, das die Reihe verfilmt wird, grad in DS3 fand ich die Zwischensequenzen genial gemacht, ich hab' mit Vergnügen auf die eifersüchtigen Mimiken bei den Dialogen geachtet, echt grandios. Noch lieber als die Filmankündigung wäre mir allerdings eine Mitteilung gewesen, das an DS4 gearbeitet wird


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Freut mich zu lesen, das du DS auch so genial findest wie ich. DS ist das erste Game, das ich komplett zu Ende gespielt habe, DS 2 hab ich insgesamt 3 x durchgespielt, bei DS3 bin ich beim 2. x (Spiel+) ganz am Ende, beim 4. Kapitel von Awakening (Pflichtkauf als Fan). Ich fand es ausserdem total aufmerksam, das man als DS2-Absolvent nach dem Installieren von DS3 einen Elite-Plasmacutter geschenkt bekam, den fand ich echt toll. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen, das das Singleplayer relativ kurz ist, ich bin jetzt absolut kein Progamer, aber in 2 Tagen hatte ich es durch
> Coop konnte ich leider noch nicht anschauen, ich hoffe aber, das es nach Beendigung des Spiel+ sowas wie ein Spiel++ oder so gibt, mag es gar nicht zu Ende spielen, mir fehlt bestimmt nur noch eine halbe Stunde bis zum Finale
> Total gefreut hab ich mich über die Ankündigung, das die Reihe verfilmt wird, grad in DS3 fand ich die Zwischensequenzen genial gemacht, ich hab' mit Vergnügen auf die eifersüchtigen Mimiken bei den Dialogen geachtet, echt grandios. Noch lieber als die Filmankündigung wäre mir allerdings eine Mitteilung gewesen, das an DS4 gearbeitet wird


 Also vom Umfang hatte DS3 doch mehr zu bieten. Während ich die ersten beiden Teile jeweils in gute 12-13 Stunden durch hatte, zeigt mir mein DS3-Speicherplatz eine Spielzeit von 16 Stunden an. Immerhin, ein gutes Drittel länger.
Das mit dem Elite-Plasmacutter ist mir irgendwie entgangen, aber nicht weiter tragisch. Der klassische Plasmacutter ist für mich die DS-Kultwaffe schlechthin, und hauptsächlich diesen habe ich entsprechend aufgemotzt. 

So sehr mich das Vorhaben der Verfilmung auch freut, ich mache mir Sorgen um den Gewaltgrad. Mir schwant Böses dabei, wenn die Produzenten einen PG13-Film daraus machen sollten. Wenn der Film mit einem satten Budget verwirklicht wird, ist es durchaus möglich, dass die umsatzschädigende R-Wertung um jeden Preis gemieden wird. Und das wäre dann kein echtes DS mehr für mich.
Außerdem weiss man noch nicht, wer die Hauptfigur sein wird. Ist es Isaac Clarke (was ich hoffe), steht man wieder vor dem Problem, wer ihn verkörpern soll... Momentan wüsste ich niemanden, der dem Polygon-Vorbild ähnlich sieht bzw. in diese Rolle hineinpasst. 

DS4 wird so schnell wohl nicht kommen. DS3 war der letzte Teil, der die bisherige Engine verwendet hat, davon gehe ich mal sehr stark von aus. EA wird bestimmt auf eine neue Technik umsatteln. Und das kostet Zeit.


----------



## Monalye (2. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also vom Umfang hatte DS3 doch mehr zu bieten. Während ich die ersten beiden Teile jeweils in gute 12-13 Stunden durch hatte, zeigt mir mein DS3-Speicherplatz eine Spielzeit von 16 Stunden an. Immerhin, ein gutes Drittel länger.
> Das mit dem Elite-Plasmacutter ist mir irgendwie entgangen, aber nicht weiter tragisch. Der klassische Plasmacutter ist für mich die DS-Kultwaffe schlechthin, und hauptsächlich diesen habe ich entsprechend aufgemotzt.
> 
> So sehr mich das Vorhaben der Verfilmung auch freut, ich mache mir Sorgen um den Gewaltgrad. Mir schwant Böses dabei, wenn die Produzenten einen PG13-Film daraus machen sollten. Wenn der Film mit einem satten Budget verwirklicht wird, ist es durchaus möglich, dass die umsatzschädigende R-Wertung um jeden Preis gemieden wird. Und das wäre dann kein echtes DS mehr für mich.
> ...


 
zur Elitewaffe: wenn du ein neues Spiel startest, oder ein neues Spiel +, bekommst du diese Waffe auch wieder, ich hab's gemerkt, weil ich Anfangs mit dem Neubeginn mit bestehender Ausrüstung nicht zurecht kam und dafür mehrere Speicherplätze hergenommen habe. Wenn du also ein neues Spiel startest, bekommst du fürs Absolvieren von DS2 eine Elitewaffe. Mit dem Plasmacutter hab ich es tatsächlich auch so gemacht wie du, er war einfach meine primäre Waffe. Als 2. Tool hab ich mir, nach einigem Probieren, das Sägeblatt montiert, wenn mir zu große Horden zu nahe gekommen sind, hab ich sie einfach damit zerschnippselt . (hatte irgendwie was von der Waffe Painkiller im gleichnamigen Game Painkiller, damit hab' ich mich auch immer durch Monsterhorden durchgeschnetzelt )

Darauf, wer wohl die Hauptrolle von Isaac übernehmen wird, bin ich auch schon besonders neugierig, absolutes Muss finde ich ist, das der dem Game-Isaac wirklich ähnlich sieht. Ich kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, das ein kahlköpfiger, kleinwüchsiger (etwas übertrieben) Darsteller Isaac spielen würde. Sollte der Film super werden und dem Game gerecht werden, freu' ich mich natürlich darüber, sollte es aber nicht so sein, differenzier ich das Game vom Film. Für mich bleibt das Game immer absolut genial, egal wie schlecht die den Film auch eventuell machen. Grad' als DS3-Fan hat man sowieso schon gegen schlechte Kritik anzukämpfen, die man (ich) absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann und die mich wirklich jedesmal maßlos ärgert. Umso mehr habe ich mich über das Test-Video der PCG 3/13 gefreut, genau so sehe ich das Game auch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> zur Elitewaffe: wenn du ein neues Spiel startest, oder ein neues Spiel +, bekommst du diese Waffe auch wieder, ich hab's gemerkt, weil ich Anfangs mit dem Neubeginn mit bestehender Ausrüstung nicht zurecht kam und dafür mehrere Speicherplätze hergenommen habe. Wenn du also ein neues Spiel startest, bekommst du fürs Absolvieren von DS2 eine Elitewaffe. Mit dem Plasmacutter hab ich es tatsächlich auch so gemacht wie du, er war einfach meine primäre Waffe. Als 2. Tool hab ich mir, nach einigem Probieren, das Sägeblatt montiert, wenn mir zu große Horden zu nahe gekommen sind, hab ich sie einfach damit zerschnippselt . (hatte irgendwie was von der Waffe Painkiller im gleichnamigen Game Painkiller, damit hab' ich mich auch immer durch Monsterhorden durchgeschnetzelt )


Woran erkennt denn DS3, dass ich DS2 besitze und auch durchgespielt habe ? An einem DS2-Spielstand ?
Ich hatte zum Zeitpunkt, als ich DS3 gespielt, kein DS2 auf der Platte, und die Savegames habe ich extern gesichert.


Monalye schrieb:


> Darauf, wer wohl die Hauptrolle von Isaac übernehmen wird, bin ich auch schon besonders neugierig, absolutes Muss finde ich ist, das der dem Game-Isaac wirklich ähnlich sieht. Ich kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, das ein kahlköpfiger, kleinwüchsiger (etwas übertrieben) Darsteller Isaac spielen würde. Sollte der Film super werden und dem Game gerecht werden, freu' ich mich natürlich darüber, sollte es aber nicht so sein, differenzier ich das Game vom Film. Für mich bleibt das Game immer absolut genial, egal wie schlecht die den Film auch eventuell machen. Grad' als DS3-Fan hat man sowieso schon gegen schlechte Kritik anzukämpfen, die man (ich) absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann und die mich wirklich jedesmal maßlos ärgert. Umso mehr habe ich mich über das Test-Video der PCG 3/13 gefreut, genau so sehe ich das Game auch


 Die meisten Flamer haben sich zu sehr auf die Präsentationsvideos versteift und angenommen, DS3 würde hauptsächlich Action auf dem Eisplaneten bieten. Und siehe, der Irrtum hat sich schnell als schlechte Werbung verbreitet. 
DS3 war in der Tat sehr gut, mein Favorit bleibt aber DS2.


----------



## Enisra (2. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die meisten Flamer haben sich zu sehr auf die Präsentationsvideos versteift und angenommen, DS3 würde hauptsächlich Action auf dem Eisplaneten bieten. Und siehe, der Irrtum hat sich schnell als schlechte Werbung verbreitet.
> DS3 war in der Tat sehr gut, mein Favorit bleibt aber DS2.


 
wobei EA da aber auch selbst Schuld war die Leute mit der E3 Präsentation zu vergrätzen


----------



## Monalye (2. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Woran erkennt denn DS3, dass ich DS2 besitze und auch durchgespielt habe ? An einem DS2-Spielstand ?
> Ich hatte zum Zeitpunkt, als ich DS3 gespielt, kein DS2 auf der Platte, und die Savegames habe ich extern gesichert.
> 
> Die meisten Flamer haben sich zu sehr auf die Präsentationsvideos versteift und angenommen, DS3 würde hauptsächlich Action auf dem Eisplaneten bieten. Und siehe, der Irrtum hat sich schnell als schlechte Werbung verbreitet.
> DS3 war in der Tat sehr gut, mein Favorit bleibt aber DS2.



Das war für mich ein absolutes Rätsel, ich hab' richtig gestaunt, als ich die Waffe das erste Mal bekam. Ich hatte aber damals auch noch DS2 mit allen Spielständen auf der Platte (hab' ich immer noch), vielleicht erkennt DS3 das daran, aber da bin ich echt überfragt. Wäre aber wirklich interessant zu wissen, vielleicht weiß da jemand mehr darüber.

Ich werd bei DS2 nie das 8. Kapitel vergessen, da war ich stundenlang mit einer Sequenz befasst. Da waren lauter rotierende Stangen, durch die man in der Schwerelosigkeit durchschweben musste und die mit Stase verlangsamen. So oft wie der arme Isaac da zerhäckselt wurde, bin ich nicht mal in 3 Jahren WoW gestorben  (gefühlte Annahme), da war ich richtig lange damit beschäftigt, mit Frust-Unterbrechungen fast eine Woche lang.... werd ich nie im Leben mehr vergessen. Jedes andere Game hätt ich spätestens da in die nächste Ecke gepfeffert, aber dafür war DS2 einfach zu gut, ich musste es irgendwie hinbekommen, damit ich weiter spielen kann... und hab' es letztendlich auch hinbekommen. DS2 hab ich ja 3 x durchgespielt, aber immer wenn ich zu dieser Sequenz in Kapitel 8 kam, stieg mein Blutdruck aufs Doppelte an, da haben die echt einen richtigen "Noobfilter" ins Game eingebaut 

Die Flamer zur Präsentation von DS3 wurden teils aber richtig ernst genommen, was ich bis heute zu spüren bekomme, ich bin seit 2 Jahren in einem Multigaming-Verein, wir hatten unser jährliches Treffen im Juli und ich versuchte wirklich alles, um Leute zu DS3 zu überreden, damit ich mir auch mal den Coop-Modus anschaun kann. Ich bekam immer wieder zur Antwort: "Ach ich weiß ja nicht, das bekam so schlechte Kritiken, da ist sicher was dran".... bis heute hab' ich es nicht geschafft, auch nur einen Einzigen dazu zu überreden, richtig, richtig bitter


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei EA da aber auch selbst Schuld war die Leute mit der E3 Präsentation zu vergrätzen


 Zugegeben, dumm durchdacht. Die Neuerung innerhalb der Marke (der Eisplanet als Schauplatz) deutlich hervorzuheben, dagegen spricht nichts, aber die hätten zumindest erwähnen können, dass es nur einen Bruchteil des Gesamtspiels ausmacht.
Damit ist EA nun um eine Erfahrung reicher und stellen sich das nächste Mal etwas besser an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Das war für mich ein absolutes Rätsel, ich hab' richtig gestaunt, als ich die Waffe das erste Mal bekam. Ich hatte aber damals auch noch DS2 mit allen Spielständen auf der Platte (hab' ich immer noch), vielleicht erkennt DS3 das daran, aber da bin ich echt überfragt. Wäre aber wirklich interessant zu wissen, vielleicht weiß da jemand mehr darüber.


Dann wird's wohl wirklich am DS2-Spielstand liegen.


Monalye schrieb:


> Ich werd bei DS2 nie das 8. Kapitel vergessen, da war ich stundenlang mit einer Sequenz befasst. Da waren lauter rotierende Stangen, durch die man in der Schwerelosigkeit durchschweben musste und die mit Stase verlangsamen. So oft wie der arme Isaac da zerhäckselt wurde, bin ich nicht mal in 3 Jahren WoW gestorben  (gefühlte Annahme), da war ich richtig lange damit beschäftigt, mit Frust-Unterbrechungen fast eine Woche lang.... werd ich nie im Leben mehr vergessen. Jedes andere Game hätt ich spätestens da in die nächste Ecke gepfeffert, aber dafür war DS2 einfach zu gut, ich musste es irgendwie hinbekommen, damit ich weiter spielen kann... und hab' es letztendlich auch hinbekommen. DS2 hab ich ja 3 x durchgespielt, aber immer wenn ich zu dieser Sequenz in Kapitel 8 kam, stieg mein Blutdruck aufs Doppelte an, da haben die echt einen richtigen "Noobfilter" ins Game eingebaut


 DS2 hat für mich die größten Highlights. Isaac kam endlich als echte Person rüber, seine Stimme war genial, einige Schauplätze wie die Kinderkrippe, einige Flugpassagen im All und die Sequenz, wo man kopfüber hängend kämpfen musste, dann noch das Finale, das in Isaacs Kopf (!) abspielt... Einfach grandios. 
Und der Sound... Zum Zungeschnalzen !


----------



## Monalye (2. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann wird's wohl wirklich am DS2-Spielstand liegen.
> 
> DS2 hat für mich die größten Highlights. Isaac kam endlich als echte Person rüber, seine Stimme war genial, einige Schauplätze wie die Kinderkrippe, einige Flugpassagen im All und die Sequenz, wo man kopfüber hängend kämpfen musste, dann noch das Finale, das in Isaacs Kopf (!) abspielt... Einfach grandios.
> Und der Sound... Zum Zungeschnalzen !



richtig, ein Highlight nach dem anderen, Spannung pur bis zuletzt und dann erst das Finale, wie oft wurde ich da von Nicole erschlagen, weil sie mir zu Nahe gekommen ist 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zugegeben, dumm durchdacht. Die Neuerung innerhalb der Marke (der Eisplanet als Schauplatz) deutlich hervorzuheben, dagegen spricht nichts, aber die hätten zumindest erwähnen können, dass es nur einen Bruchteil des Gesamtspiels ausmacht.
> Damit ist EA nun um eine Erfahrung reicher und stellen sich das nächste Mal etwas besser an.



Womit sie es einem auch nicht leichter machten sind die DLC's. Ich muss auch dauernd gegen das Argument ankämpfen "Wenn ich da wirklich Erfolg haben will, muss ich mir erst eine gute Waffe im Shop kaufen, dabei ist ja  eh das Game an sich schon so teuer"

Ätzend, echt ätzend


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Womit sie es einem auch nicht leichter machten sind die DLC's. Ich muss auch dauernd gegen das Argument ankämpfen "Wenn ich da wirklich Erfolg haben will, muss ich mir erst eine gute Waffe im Shop kaufen, dabei ist ja  eh das Game an sich schon so teuer"
> 
> Ätzend, echt ätzend


 Die hätten ein Paar Wochen verstreichen lassen und dann (!) erst die Kunde über die DLCs machen sollen. Damit haben sie sich wirklich keinen Gefallen getan. Denn dir Wahrheit ist ja, dass man auf diese "Kauf-Waffen" wirklich kein Stück angewiesen ist.

Der "Awakened"-DLC dagegen ist interessant, mit 10 Euro aber überteuert. Wenn es diesen irgendwann für 5 Euro geben sollte, gebe ich mir nen Ruck, vorher nicht.


----------



## legion333 (2. August 2013)

Wenn ich das so lese krieg ich das Gefühl, ich muss mir die Dead Space-Reihe auch mal ansehen. Weiß nicht so recht, meine Erfahrung mit Horrorspielen geht nicht über das anschauen von Amnesia-Let's Plays hinaus


----------



## Monalye (2. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die hätten ein Paar Wochen verstreichen lassen und dann (!) erst die Kunde über die DLCs machen sollen. Damit haben sie sich wirklich keinen Gefallen getan. Denn dir Wahrheit ist ja, dass man auf diese "Kauf-Waffen" wirklich kein Stück angewiesen ist.
> 
> Der "Awakened"-DLC dagegen ist interessant, mit 10 Euro aber überteuert. Wenn es diesen irgendwann für 5 Euro geben sollte, gebe ich mir nen Ruck, vorher nicht.



Ich muss gestehen, das ich mir den Awakened-DLC direkt nach der Installation von DS-3 gekauft habe. Ich bekam DS3 zum Sonderpreis von 19,90,bis heute kostet es im Laden bei uns 49,90, auch in dem Laden wo ich es gekauft habe war es nur eine kurze Aktion und es kostet mittlerweile auch dort wieder 49,90. Daher hab ich die 10 Euro direkt noch investiert. 
Eine Beobachtung hab ich mit dem DLC aber gemacht. Ich war mit dem Hauptspiel im Spiel+, aber noch nicht durch und wollte das DLC zwischendurch mal anspielen. Dadurch hatte ich natürlich absolut keine Waffen oder Anzüge zur Verfügung, die ich im Hauptspiel ja schon hatte und lief da ziemlich "underdressed" rum. Und das war richtig, richtig hart. Was ich da gestorben bin war unglaublich, selbst im leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad absolut keine Chance, richtig frustrierend. Ich hab' es da auch nicht geschafft, das DLC zu Ende zu spielen, es war einfach nicht möglich. 
Nachdem ich das Hauptspiel beendet hatte ging es automatisch mit dem DLC total nahtlos weiter und ich hatte auch alle meine Waffen und Rigs mit allen Updates zur Verfügung, das war ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, auf einmal war auch das DLC bewältigbar. Ganz fertig bin ich damit noch nicht, ich bin wohl schon im 4. Kapitel, mag es aber nicht fertig spielen, weil dann ja mit der Story richtig Schluss ist ... ich möcht mir das Finale noch ein wenig aufsparen.

Es ist auf jeden Fall ratsam, wenn man sich das DLC holt, das man es erst anschliessend, nach Beendigung des Hauptspiels spielt, aus zwei Gründen. Zum einen natürlich die Story, die nach dem Finale des Hauptspiels weiter geht und zum anderen, damit man auch wirklich seine Waffen und Rigs, die man sich erspielt und upgegradet hat, zur Verfügung hat, sonst ist es einfach nur Frust und Dauersterben.
Also fürs DLC KEIN neues Spiel starten, sondern ein altes FORTSETZEN, ganz wichtig 



legion333 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese krieg ich das Gefühl, ich muss mir die Dead Space-Reihe auch mal ansehen. Weiß nicht so recht, meine Erfahrung mit Horrorspielen geht nicht über das anschauen von Amnesia-Let's Plays hinaus


 
ich kann es wirklich empfehlen, das Spiel kommt auch mit einem absolut minimalistischem UI aus, das macht es zu etwas besonderem. Die Gesundheitsanzeige und die Staseanzeige siehst du direkt am Anzug von Isaac, ansonsten gibt es absolut kein UI und es ist auch wirklich nicht notwendig. Der komplette Bildschirm ist nur fürs Game, ohne störende UI-Leisten


----------



## Monalye (2. August 2013)

Als den besten Einstieg finde ich auch gar nicht DS1, sondern DS2. Das erste DS wird zwar als das gruseligste beschrieben, aber das Isaac (die Figur, die du spielst) nichts spricht, kann sehr stören. In DS2 spricht Isaac, die Story ist genial, das Spiel sowieso, ich finde, das das der bessere Einstieg in die Serie ist, wenn man DS noch nie gespielt hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, das ich mir den Awakened-DLC direkt nach der Installation von DS-3 gekauft habe. Ich bekam DS3 zum Sonderpreis von 19,90,bis heute kostet es im Laden bei uns 49,90, auch in dem Laden wo ich es gekauft habe war es nur eine kurze Aktion und es kostet mittlerweile auch dort wieder 49,90. Daher hab ich die 10 Euro direkt noch investiert.
> Eine Beobachtung hab ich mit dem DLC aber gemacht. Ich war mit dem Hauptspiel im Spiel+, aber noch nicht durch und wollte das DLC zwischendurch mal anspielen. Dadurch hatte ich natürlich absolut keine Waffen oder Anzüge zur Verfügung, die ich im Hauptspiel ja schon hatte und lief da ziemlich "underdressed" rum. Und das war richtig, richtig hart. Was ich da gestorben bin war unglaublich, selbst im leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad absolut keine Chance, richtig frustrierend. Ich hab' es da auch nicht geschafft, das DLC zu Ende zu spielen, es war einfach nicht möglich.
> Nachdem ich das Hauptspiel beendet hatte ging es automatisch mit dem DLC total nahtlos weiter und ich hatte auch alle meine Waffen und Rigs mit allen Updates zur Verfügung, das war ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, auf einmal war auch das DLC bewältigbar. Ganz fertig bin ich damit noch nicht, ich bin wohl schon im 4. Kapitel, mag es aber nicht fertig spielen, weil dann ja mit der Story richtig Schluss ist ... ich möcht mir das Finale noch ein wenig aufsparen.
> 
> ...


Das habe ich durch den Gamestar-Test auch schon erfahren.
Allerdings wird doch angedeutet, dass selbst nach Beendigung von "Awakened" noch kein echtes Ende kommt. "Will be continued..."


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das habe ich durch den Gamestar-Test auch schon erfahren.
> Allerdings wird doch angedeutet, dass selbst nach Beendigung von "Awakened" noch kein echtes Ende kommt. "Will be continued..."


 
Das Ende deutet eine Fortsetzung seeeeehr stark an. Außerdem hat mich es extrem gewurmt, dass die letzte Sequenz quasi die gesamte Handlung von DS3 "entwertet".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das Ende deutet eine Fortsetzung seeeeehr stark an. Außerdem hat mich es extrem gewurmt, dass die letzte Sequenz quasi die gesamte Handlung von DS3 "entwertet".


 Trotz deiner Warnung gehe ich das Risiko ein, wenn das DLC billiger werden sollte. Visceral kann ja vielleicht später noch zeigen, wie sie das (was auch immer) storymäßig begründen wollen.


----------



## Monalye (2. August 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das Ende deutet eine Fortsetzung seeeeehr stark an. Außerdem hat mich es extrem gewurmt, dass die letzte Sequenz quasi die gesamte Handlung von DS3 "entwertet".



ganz fertig hab' ich es wie gesagt noch nicht, aber mich hat es total gestört, das zwischenzeitlich Carver mein Feind wurde und ich gegen ihn kämpfen musste. Da hätte ich mir eine Option "Ich will nicht" gewünscht, das hat mir stark widerstrebt. Danach klärt es sich ja wieder auf, aber jetzt hab ich doch etwas "Angst" vor dieser letzten Sequenz 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das habe ich durch den Gamestar-Test auch schon erfahren.
> Allerdings wird doch angedeutet, dass selbst nach Beendigung von "Awakened" noch kein echtes Ende kommt. "Will be continued..."



oha, das hab ich nicht gelesen, die Gamestar kauf ich mir nicht so oft, diese Erfahrung musste ich schmerzlich selber machen


----------



## shippy74 (2. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich schau mir Bioshock noch weiter an, teuer war's ja nicht, ich hab beide Teile für jjeweils 6,90 bei der Pyramide gekauft, ich halt aber meine Erwartungen fürs erste klein... vor allem muss ich mal auschecken, wie ich die Kameras besser austricksen kann, das ich nicht hauptsächlich gegen diese Bots kämpfen muss... da kann ich Moorhuhn-abschiessen auch spielen



Kamera kaputt schießen? Ohne Kamera keine Überwachung, ausserdem gibt es beim Ausrüsten die möglichkeit das sich die Zeit bis zum Alarm zu verlängern, wenn man ein wenig aufpasst und nicht Blind durch das Spiel rennt sind die Bots eigentlich kein Problem. 

Zu AC: Ich hab die ersten drei Teile mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt, mein Sohn mit Pad, weder er noch ich hatten Probleme, Klettern dauert halt ein wenig bis man ein Auge dafür bekommt, würde ich zumindest behaupten, aber ein Teil durch gespielt dann gibts keine Probleme mehr.
Mir gefällt in AC die offene Welt, das Meucheln der Gegner und natürlich die tollen Städte und Landschaften.


----------



## LordCrash (2. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also die AC Spiele klingen nur kompliziert, aber im Grunde sind das echte 'no brainer'. Gerade AC3 geht super fluffig von der Hand, natürlich immer dann, wenn man ein Gamepad besitzt.
> 
> Ich denke das AC Franchise kann man mit Maus & Tastatur spielen, aber ich empfehle definitiv ein Gamepad, vorzugsweise das 360 Pad!



Ich empfehle die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur. Ich habe jeden einzelnen Teil damit gespielt und das geht super von der Hand, wenn man sich die Steuerung verinnerlicht hat (wie bei jedem anderen Spiel auch).... 

Ich habs auch mal mit dem Controller versucht, sehe darin aber absolut keine Vorteile. Ich kann mit dem Pad nicht mehr machen als mit Maus+Tastatur und es fühlt sich auch nicht besser an.


----------



## Monalye (2. August 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Kamera kaputt schießen? Ohne Kamera keine Überwachung, ausserdem gibt es beim Ausrüsten die möglichkeit das sich die Zeit bis zum Alarm zu verlängern, wenn man ein wenig aufpasst und nicht Blind durch das Spiel rennt sind die Bots eigentlich kein Problem.
> 
> Zu AC: Ich hab die ersten drei Teile mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt, mein Sohn mit Pad, weder er noch ich hatten Probleme, Klettern dauert halt ein wenig bis man ein Auge dafür bekommt, würde ich zumindest behaupten, aber ein Teil durch gespielt dann gibts keine Probleme mehr.
> Mir gefällt in AC die offene Welt, das Meucheln der Gegner und natürlich die tollen Städte und Landschaften.



Kameras kaputt schiessen.... wieso komm ich nicht selbst auf sowas? Danke für diese Idee  
Beim Ausrüsten hab ich mir schon Upgrades dafür geholt, ich glaub' mein Fehler ist eher, so wie du sagst, blind durchs Spiel rennen *schäm*


----------



## Monalye (3. August 2013)

Ich hab' gerade Bioshock beendet, also das Spiel steht der Wertung von PCG in nichts nach, absolut gelungen 
Einzig, was mich schon ein wenig gestört hat war, das man die little Sisters ausweiden musste, das war für mich echt grenzwertig...
Auf jeden Fall installier ich jetzt gleich Bioshock2, guggen wie es weiter geht, damit ich mich endlich an Infinite machen kann 

PS: Danke für eure lieben Tipps, wie zb. Kameras zerschiessen, das hat mir irrsinnig geholfen. Ich schaffte das komplette Spiel, ohne ein einziges Mal eine Komplettlösung udgl im Internet raussuchen zu müssen *stolzbin*


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' gerade Bioshock beendet, also das Spiel steht der Wertung von PCG in nichts nach, absolut gelungen
> Einzig, was mich schon ein wenig gestört hat war, das man die little Sisters ausweiden musste, das war für mich echt grenzwertig...



Musst du doch gar nicht! Du hast bei jeder Little Sister die Wahl, das Adam zu ernten oder nicht. Hast du das nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## Monalye (3. August 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Musst du doch gar nicht! Du hast bei jeder Little Sister die Wahl, das Adam zu ernten oder nicht. Hast du das nicht mitbekommen?


 
Ja freilich, doch, aber dann hätt' ich mir ja die ganzen Upgrades nicht kaufen können, für ADAM, so hab' ich das jedenfalls verstanden


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ja freilich, doch, aber dann hätt' ich mir ja die ganzen Upgrades nicht kaufen können, für ADAM, so hab' ich das jedenfalls verstanden


 
Doch 
Du hättest nur etwas weniger ADAM bekommen, dafür aber ab und zu noch Geschenke von den Little SIsters. 
Insgesamt ist es etwas schwieriger wenn man sie alle rettet, dafür bekommt man aber ein netteres Ende


----------



## Monalye (3. August 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Doch
> Du hättest nur etwas weniger ADAM bekommen, dafür aber ab und zu noch Geschenke von den Little SIsters.
> Insgesamt ist es etwas schwieriger wenn man sie alle rettet, dafür bekommt man aber ein netteres Ende



ohoh, gut zu wissen, danke , ich ging da auf Nummer sicher und hab für die Upgrades alles mitgenommen, was zu bekommen war. Mir war's ja am Ende richtig peinlich, als mir eine little Sister alle Türen geöffnet hat und mich begleitet hat, hatte fast ein schlechtes Gewissen auch noch


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. August 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Doch
> Du hättest nur etwas weniger ADAM bekommen, dafür aber ab und zu noch Geschenke von den Little SIsters.
> Insgesamt ist es etwas schwieriger wenn man sie alle rettet, dafür bekommt man aber ein netteres Ende


 this


----------



## Exar-K (3. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' gerade Bioshock beendet, also das Spiel steht der Wertung von PCG in nichts nach, absolut gelungen


 Sag das nicht zu laut, Herr Crash ist immer in der Nähe. 

Schau dir am Besten nochmal die beiden anderen Enden bei Youtube an, es gibt ja 3 Stück. Gut, böse und neutral.


----------



## LordCrash (3. August 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Sag das nicht zu laut, Herr Crash ist immer in der Nähe.
> 
> Schau dir am Besten nochmal die beiden anderen Enden bei Youtube an, es gibt ja 3 Stück. Gut, böse und neutral.


 
Haha, ich kauere im Schatten, allzeit bereit.... 

Aber ich bin heute friedlich und enthalte mich sonst jeglichen Kommentars.....


----------



## Monalye (4. August 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Sag das nicht zu laut, Herr Crash ist immer in der Nähe.
> 
> Schau dir am Besten nochmal die beiden anderen Enden bei Youtube an, es gibt ja 3 Stück. Gut, böse und neutral.



Danke für den Hinweiß, ich hab' gestern schon mit Bioshock2 angefangen, was soll ich sagen, ich bin gleich fasziniert wie vom ersten Teil. Aber ich werd mich jetzt ein wenig mehr mit der Story befassen, damit ich alle Möglichkeiten weiß. Das System mit den little Sisters ist mir etwas sympathischer, als beim ersten Teil (gut, da hab ich sie alle "zerlegt"), mal abwarten


----------



## svd (4. August 2013)

So, habe zu 3D Vision Testzwecken (Japanlevel... *räusper*) "Tomb Raider Legend" installiert. Schade, die Ergebnisse sind enttäuschend. Nicht vorhandene Tiefenwirkung, Ghosting, Texturflimmern, Kopfschmerzen...

Trotz alledem ist "Legend" ziemlich "Oldschool". Selbst ernannte Kenner der Tomb Raider Serie mögen über die Crystal Dynamics Ableger die Nase rümpfen, doch deren Kritik ist für mich nur teilweise nachvollziehbar.

Es ist noch immer ein schönes Spiel. Sein Alter kann es natürlich nicht verleugnen, so hat die Grafik trotz "Next Gen" Option noch immer diesen stilisiert "realistischen" Look, die Animationen wirken ein wenig grob, den "explosiven" Zwischensequenzen fehlt etwa die heutige Inszenierung...

Ja, es wird schon wieder viel geschossen, wieder vorwiegend gegen menschliche Ziele. Tja, Kämpfe waren schon immer ein Bestandteil der TR Spiele, wenn auch mit Abstand der schwächste. So lässt sich die Vorgehensweise der Core Spiele auf "Autolock-Dauerfeuer-im-Quadrat-hüpfen" reduzieren.
Crystal Dynamics haben das, mit Legend, zwar weitgehend belassen, doch erstmals angefangen, einen Hauch Abwechslung einzubringen. Der Schlange in England in die Glocken zu schießen bis diese ganz kirre wird und ihr dann eins auf den Deckel zu geben? Nicht besonders herausfordernd, aber nett. 
(Ein Spiel später, der Kampf gegen die "Anniversary Zentauren", Oldschool (stupides Dauerfeuer) trifft neue Fertigkeiten (Adrenalinschuss, Magnethaken)? Den fand ich großartig. Mit dem 2013er Reboot gibt es zwar Standard Deckungsshootermechanik, mag man hassen oder hinnehmen, doch nicht leugnen, dass diese sehr gut funktioniert?)

Auch die Rätsel sind besser geworden. Es gibt wieder diese typischen Hebel/Schalter/Knöpfle Rätsel, welche jedoch kein Backtracking erfordern, aber die ersten Ansätze von Physikspielereien. (Für mich sind die Rätselgräber 2013 quasi interessanter als das Hauptspiel...)

Die Hüpfeinlagen sind auch gleich schwer geblieben. Wird ein Sprung nicht korrekt eingeleitet und/oder ausgeführt, ist das Spiel wenig nachsichtig. Dann geht's metertief abwärts und zum, glücklicherweise sehr kurzen, Ladescreen. Legend nimmt dich auch noch nicht bei der Hand und führt dich durch das  Level. Umschauen und Überlegen ist noch immer Pflicht.

Was die Quick-Time-Events betrifft... QTEs sind blöd. Immer. Sie wirken aufgesetzt und erhöhen die Dramatik einer Szene in keinster Weise. Das hätte mit Echtzeit Ingame Sequenzen (Ducken, Springen nach eigenem Ermessen und Augenmaß, etc.) gleichermaßen gelöst werden können, inkl. dem Gefühl der Erleichterung und Zufriedenheit, der Gefahr dank eigenem Geschick entkommen zu sein.

Naja, ich werde das Spiel wohl noch auf der Festplatte behalten und rasch durchspielen, bevor es wieder nach "Rapture", die "Queen Zenobia" oder die "Sulaco" geht...


----------



## shippy74 (4. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweiß, ich hab' gestern schon mit Bioshock2 angefangen, was soll ich sagen, ich bin gleich fasziniert wie vom ersten Teil. Aber ich werd mich jetzt ein wenig mehr mit der Story befassen, damit ich alle Möglichkeiten weiß. Das System mit den little Sisters ist mir etwas sympathischer, als beim ersten Teil (gut, da hab ich sie alle "zerlegt"), mal abwarten



Mir hat Bioshock2 besser gefallen wie der erste Teil, alleine durch die möglichkeit Spezialkräfte und Schiessen zusammen anwenden zu können OHNE zu wechseln. Wenn du so begeistert bist könnte ich dir noch das DLC für BS2 nahe legen auch gibts da noch bei Windows Live ein paar kostenloses Sachen, wie der Spielmodi wo du ne Sister beschützen musst wärend sie Adam erntet.

Hier einfach mal schauen, Beschreibung bekommst wenn du das passende Addon anwählst.
BioShock 2 - Xbox.com


----------



## LordCrash (4. August 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> BioShock 2 - *Xbox.com*



Satan, weiche von mir.....  

Bioshock ist ja eine Sache, aber dann auch noch auf der Xbox? Ein FPS? Häresie....


----------



## shippy74 (4. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Satan, weiche von mir.....
> 
> Bioshock ist ja eine Sache, aber dann auch noch auf der Xbox? Ein FPS? Häresie....


 
Hättest du dir die Umstände gemacht und auf den Link gedrückt wäre dir aufgefallen das es sich um die Windows Live Seite vom PC Spiel handelt. Auch wenn Xbox drauf steht geht es doch um den PC.


----------



## LordCrash (4. August 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Hättest du dir die Umstände gemacht und auf den Link gedrückt wäre dir aufgefallen das es sich um die Windows Live Seite vom PC Spiel handelt. Auch wenn Xbox drauf steht geht es doch um den PC.



Mensch, du gehst zum Lachen aber auch in den Keller, oder?.....


----------



## shippy74 (4. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Mensch, du gehst zum Lachen aber auch in den Keller, oder?.....


 

Nee ich hab nen Treppenlift mit 39 rennt man nur noch Treppen wenn man wirklich keine andere Wahl hat.


----------



## Monalye (4. August 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Mir hat Bioshock2 besser gefallen wie der erste Teil, alleine durch die möglichkeit Spezialkräfte und Schiessen zusammen anwenden zu können OHNE zu wechseln. Wenn du so begeistert bist könnte ich dir noch das DLC für BS2 nahe legen auch gibts da noch bei Windows Live ein paar kostenloses Sachen, wie der Spielmodi wo du ne Sister beschützen musst wärend sie Adam erntet.
> 
> Hier einfach mal schauen, Beschreibung bekommst wenn du das passende Addon anwählst.
> BioShock 2 - Xbox.com



danke für den Link, ich schau es mir auf jeden Fall an 
das Spiel ist total fesselnd, auch das mit den Plasmiden und Waffen ist besser, einzig die Sache mit der Kamera "nervt" mich doch, bzw. ich machs kaum. Wenn die Feinde schon auf mich zurennen, hab ich keinen Nerv die Kamera rauszusuchen um die vorher zu fotografieren, besser zu Teil 1 ist allerdings, das nach dem Fotografieren wieder die letzte Waffe zur Verfügung ist


----------



## Lukecheater (4. August 2013)

*Zelda - Twilight Princess*
Endlich Ganondorf besiegt und damit ein wunderschönes Spiel beendet, dessen 40h die 35€ mehr als wert waren. Die Atmosphäre ist einfach super, schon allein wegen der Musik über die man wsl nur wenig Worte verlieren muss. Dann das Nintendo typische perfekte Gameplay und die Grafik, die immer noch schön weil stimmig ist.

*Binding of Isaac - Wrath of the lamb
*Spiele ich immer mal wieder nebenbei und habe jetzt nach 28h Spielzeit auch mal endlich die Mutter geschafft. Das Spiel ist einfach toll und motiviert mit der eigenartigen (nicht negativ gemeint) Mechanik aus zufallsbasierten Dungeons und sich mit jedem Durchlauf erweiternden Spielwelt. Hinzu kommen die total irre Atmosphäre und kranke Items die einfach total Spaß machen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. August 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> *Binding of Isaac - Wrath of the lamb
> *Spiele ich immer mal wieder nebenbei und habe jetzt nach 28h Spielzeit auch mal endlich die Mutter geschafft. Das Spiel ist einfach toll und motiviert mit der eigenartigen (nicht negativ gemeint) Mechanik aus zufallsbasierten Dungeons und sich mit jedem Durchlauf erweiternden Spielwelt. Hinzu kommen die total irre Atmosphäre und kranke Items die einfach total Spaß machen


 
Ich finde das Spiel frustrierend und hasse es 
Bin aber trotzdem irgendwie auf 106 Stunden Spielzeit gekommen, mir fehlen nur noch 3 Achievements  
Ist also wohl so eine Art Hass-Liebe 


Ich bin vor kurzem mit* The Walking Dead* fertig geworden. 
Hat mir insgesamt recht gut gefallen, Story und Charaktere sind richtig gut, die QTE und die Point and Click Mechanik mag ich eigentlich nicht so. Sollte man aber insgesamt gesehen auf jeden Fall gespielt haben, die Story und die Entscheidungen die man trifft sind sehr fesselnd und auch ziemlich emotional 

Dann hab ich noch *Deadlight* durch. 
Ist ein ganz netter Zombie-Platformer mit netter Optik, aber auch einigen Macken. Für 2 Euro im Steam Sale hat es sich gelohnt, viel mehr ist das Spiel nicht wert. 

Die nächsten beiden SP-Titel, die ich an Angriff nehmen werde, sind *Alan Wake* und *Brütal Legend*


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. August 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Dann hab ich noch *Deadlight* durch.
> Ist ein ganz netter Zombie-Platformer mit netter Optik, aber auch einigen Macken. Für 2 Euro im Steam Sale hat es sich gelohnt, viel mehr ist das Spiel nicht wert.


 Ich fand die Atmosphäre sehr gelungen. Vor allem zu beginn. Gegen Ende nervte dann, dass man immer mehr unter Zeitdruck stand 



Spoiler



Stichwort: Helikopterjagd


----------



## Monalye (4. August 2013)

Bioshock2 auch durch, diesmal ging keine little sister drauf 
tolle Folge der Serie, aber ich glaub', mehr als 10 Stunden waren das jetzt nicht...naja, vielleicht 12... gestern abend hab ich angefangen damit

Obwohl das Spiel total spannend ist, fehlt mir ein wenig der Reiz es noch mal zu spielen, um zu einem anderen Ende zu kommen, aber vielleicht sag' ich das auch nur jetzt, für heute hab' ich echt mal genug 

PS: das süße Spielzeug, das die little Sister immer bei sich hatten und von der großen am Schluss ins Meer geworfen wurde, bekam man das eigentlich? So als Merchandising? Und ja, ich mein' es ernst  find' ich voll putzig


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> PS: das süße Spielzeug, das die little Sister immer bei sich hatten und von der großen am Schluss ins Meer geworfen wurde, bekam man das eigentlich? So als Merchandising? Und ja, ich mein' es ernst  find' ich voll putzig


 
Ich glaube schon.
Könnte das da sein


----------



## svd (4. August 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon.
> Könnte das da sein


 
Es gibt allerdings zwei "BioShock 2" Plüschies. Einen normalen "Big Daddy Bouncer" und einen "Delta Bouncer".


----------



## legion333 (4. August 2013)

So, heute mal die ersten Stunden _Deus Ex: Human Revolution_  gespielt, was ich für ein paar Euro beim Summer Sale gekauft hab. Gefällt mir soweit ziemlich gut, selbst für mich, der so gut wie keine FPS spielt vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her doch sehr einfach. Bis zum ersten Bossgegner, der frisst ja übertrieben viele Kugeln und tötet mich innerhalb von 2 Sekunden sobald ich einmal aus der Deckung bin  hat mich dann doch etwas genervt, muss ich mich morgen nochmal ransetzen.


----------



## LordCrash (5. August 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fand die Atmosphäre sehr gelungen. Vor allem zu beginn. Gegen Ende nervte dann, dass man immer mehr unter Zeitdruck stand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das hat mich wenig gestört. Der Zeitdruck war gut, um mal die Spielgeschwindigkeit zu ändern und Abewechslung ins Spiel zu bringen. Wirklich schwierig fand ich das Spiel auch nicht, auch wenn man manche Passage mehrmals spielen musste (was ja im Test bemängelt wurde). Nur das Ende kam dann doch etwas schnell und unerwartet.


----------



## LordCrash (5. August 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> So, heute mal die ersten Stunden _Deus Ex: Human Revolution_  gespielt, was ich für ein paar Euro beim Summer Sale gekauft hab. Gefällt mir soweit ziemlich gut, selbst für mich, der so gut wie keine FPS spielt vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her doch sehr einfach. Bis zum ersten Bossgegner, der frisst ja übertrieben viele Kugeln und tötet mich innerhalb von 2 Sekunden sobald ich einmal aus der Deckung bin  hat mich dann doch etwas genervt, muss ich mich morgen nochmal ransetzen.



DX HR ist ja auch kein FPS.....  

Die Bossgegner sind in der Tat die einzigen Gegner, die man im ganzen Spiel zwingend um die Ecke bringen muss (einer der Hauptkritikpunkte am Spiel, der sich aber verschmerzen lässt). Der erste Bosskampf ist übrigens der härteste im ganzen Spiel.


----------



## legion333 (5. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> DX HR ist ja auch kein FPS.....
> 
> Die Bossgegner sind in der Tat die einzigen Gegner, die man im ganzen Spiel zwingend um die Ecke bringen muss (einer der Hauptkritikpunkte am Spiel, der sich aber verschmerzen lässt). Der erste Bosskampf ist übrigens der härteste im ganzen Spiel.


 
Hab ich nie behauptet  Sagte ja nur, dass ich kaum Übung mit FPS habe, die Kämpfe (die ja schließlich zum Teil aus Schießen bestehen) aber trotzdem einfach sind.


----------



## LordCrash (5. August 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Hab ich nie behauptet  Sagte ja nur, dass ich kaum Übung mit FPS habe, die Kämpfe (die ja schließlich zum Teil aus Schießen bestehen) aber trotzdem einfach sind.


 Die Kämpfe (außerhalb von Bossfights) bestehen nur dann aus Schießen, wenn du das so willst..... Du kannst praktisch auch alle Gegner einfach umgehen oder ausknocken. 

Wirklich schwierig sind die Schusswechsel aber nicht, das stimmt.


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2013)

mal so in die runde gefragt: hat *rage* eigentlich so was wie 'ne story oder einen handlungsfaden?


----------



## legion333 (5. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Kämpfe (außerhalb von Bossfights) bestehen nur dann aus Schießen, wenn du das so willst..... Du kannst praktisch auch alle Gegner einfach umgehen oder ausknocken.
> 
> Wirklich schwierig sind die Schusswechsel aber nicht, das stimmt.


 
Ja das mach ich auch gelegentlich, meistens läuft es dann allerdings doch auf Schusswechsel hinaus  Mal sehen ob ich den Boss nachher nochmal versuche, jetzt gerade krieg ich wieder Lust auf Dark Souls, da hab ich auch nach fast 300 Stunden noch nicht genug von


----------



## Enisra (5. August 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Ja das mach ich auch gelegentlich, meistens läuft es dann allerdings doch auf Schusswechsel hinaus


 
nein, nur wenn man wie in ein Shooter vorgeht und/oder sich doof anstellt und nicht schleicht
Außerdem gibt es ein Taser, ein Betäubungsgewehr und Gasgranaten


----------



## Exar-K (5. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mal so in die runde gefragt: hat *rage* eigentlich so was wie 'ne story oder einen handlungsfaden?


 Ganz grob, ist aber nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ganz grob, ist aber nicht der Rede wert.


 
ich bin wirklich der letzte, der irgendeine anspruchsvolle story in einem shooter (!) bräuchte, aber es muss doch irgendein ziel/ einen auftrag geben?
und btw: haben die jungs von id bei der entwicklung ausführlichst boderlands gespielt? das ist ja (nach 1 h) beinahe exakt dasselbe.


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bin wirklich der letzte, der irgendeine anspruchsvolle story in deinem shooter (!) bräuchte, aber es muss doch irgendein ziel/ einen auftrag geben?
> und btw: hab die jungs von id bei der entwicklung ausführlichst boderlands gespielt? das ist ja (nach 1 h) beinahe exakt dasselbe.


 
Natürlich hat Rage eine Story. Sie ist nur nicht sehr gut. Ist das typische "Held muss Führung der Rebellen übernehmen und das böse Regime stürzen"-Geschichte.


----------



## legion333 (5. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, nur wenn man wie in ein Shooter vorgeht und/oder sich doof anstellt und nicht schleicht


 
Das mache ich ja  Schleiche ja viel durch die Level, aber am Ende ist es mir dann lieber wenn alle Gegner tot sind


----------



## Neawoulf (5. August 2013)

Heute stand bei mir Kerbal Space Program auf dem Plan.  Allerdings baue ich im Moment hauptsächlich Flugzeuge,  die die Atmosphäre von Kerbin nicht verlassen. Die Kerbals sind so niedlich,  wenn sie sich freuen,  darum habe ich heute mal einen Schleudersitz gebastelt,  der auch in niedrigen Höhen zuverlässig funktioniert (das Ausbalancieren war schwierig,  da das Cockpit sich sehr leicht überschlägt beim Absprengen). Aber jetzt habe ich das Ding fertig und nutze es als Basis für meine Flugzeuge,  damit den kleinen Kerbals nichts passiert,  wenn beim Start mal wieder das Fahrwerk abreißt und die Treibstofftanks von den abgerissenen Triebwerken wild umhergeschleudert werden 

Leider ist der Schleudersitz aber nicht idiotensicher, eben wollte ich in die Innenansicht wechseln und habe stattdessen den armen kleinen Kerbal in 7000 Metern Höhe aus dem Flugzeug geworfen


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Natürlich hat Rage eine Story. Sie ist nur nicht sehr gut. Ist das typische "Held muss Führung der Rebellen übernehmen und das böse Regime stürzen"-Geschichte.


 
aha.
dann hab ich das verpasst, oder man wird erst später in die story 'eingeführt'.
der start war jedenfalls mal extrem müde.
die schießereien sind grundsätzlich nicht übel, aber wenn das spiel die ganze zeit nur so aussieht: auftrag annehmen - mit dem buggy irgendwo hinfahren - auf einem extrem begrenzten areal gegner plätten und schrott einsammeln; dann werd ich rage ganz sicher nicht lange spielen.


----------



## Rabowke (5. August 2013)

Sine Mora ... aber dieses 'rumgespringe' der einzelnen Charaktere in Verbindung mit dieser komischen Sprachausgabe ( Latein? ) ist ... nun ja, gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Das Spiel selbst ist ja ganz nett, wobei mir irgendwie das Gefühl fehlt zu wissen, welche Treffer nun weh tun, welche durch mein Schiff durchgehen.


----------



## golani79 (5. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sine Mora ... aber dieses 'rumgespringe' der einzelnen Charaktere in Verbindung mit dieser komischen Sprachausgabe ( Latein? ) ist ... nun ja, gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> 
> Das Spiel selbst ist ja ganz nett, wobei mir irgendwie das Gefühl fehlt zu wissen, welche Treffer nun weh tun, welche durch mein Schiff durchgehen.


 
Glaube, es ist die Landessprache der Entwickler - weiß aber grade nicht, wo die herkommen.

Im Menü kann man ja auch Schiffe wählen, wenn man die Levels auswählt - dort sieht man, wo die Hitbox des jeweiligen Schiffes ist.
Die sollte aber nur sehr klein sein - alles rundherum dürfte dir also nix antun.


----------



## Enisra (5. August 2013)

Das ist ungarisch in Sine Mora


----------



## Rabowke (5. August 2013)

Erstmal Danke an euch beide ... Sine Mora ist ja Latein und ... okay, ich hab gefailed ... ungarisch? WTF?!

English, motherfucker, do you speak it?!

Wie auch immer:

Die Story wird im Moment von ... vier? ... Personen erzählt. Ist das richtig so?


----------



## Exar-K (5. August 2013)

Ungarisch haben die angeblich gewählt, weil es für Unwissende wie eine Aliensprache klingen soll. 
Wieviele Charaktere die Story erzählen, weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr. Die Geschichte wurde auch aus mehreren Perspektiven geschildert.


----------



## TrinityBlade (5. August 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Heute stand bei mir Kerbal Space Program auf dem Plan.  Allerdings baue ich im Moment hauptsächlich Flugzeuge,  die die Atmosphäre von Kerbin nicht verlassen. Die Kerbals sind so niedlich,  wenn sie sich freuen,  darum habe ich heute mal einen Schleudersitz gebastelt,  der auch in niedrigen Höhen zuverlässig funktioniert (das Ausbalancieren war schwierig,  da das Cockpit sich sehr leicht überschlägt beim Absprengen). Aber jetzt habe ich das Ding fertig und nutze es als Basis für meine Flugzeuge,  damit den kleinen Kerbals nichts passiert,  wenn beim Start mal wieder das Fahrwerk abreißt und die Treibstofftanks von den abgerissenen Triebwerken wild umhergeschleudert werden (



Ja, der Bau von Flugzeugen ist so eine Sache für sich. Die Aeris 4A kann ich ohne Probleme in einen Orbit fliegen (und sogar wieder landen), aber bei meinen Eigenkreationen gelingt schon der Start nur mit Glück.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. August 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Ja, der Bau von Flugzeugen ist so eine Sache für sich. Die Aeris 4A kann ich ohne Probleme in einen Orbit fliegen (und sogar wieder landen), aber bei meinen Eigenkreationen gelingt schon der Start nur mit Glück.


 
Etwas gut zu fliegendes zu bauen ist echt nicht einfach. Bei mir endet es meist mit einem SR-71 ähnlichen Design. Ein langer Hauptrumpf, Delta-Flügel mit integrierten Turbojet-Triebwerken hinten und Canards vorne. Wenn das Design gut ausbalanciert ist, dann kann man damit hoch und weit fliegen,  aber das Ding ist schwerfällig wie ein Nilpferd. Wenn ich allerdings versuche,  ein leichtes,  wendiges Flugzeug zu bauen, dann ist das Ding meist extrem instabil.


----------



## Enisra (5. August 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Etwas gut zu fliegendes zu bauen ist echt nicht einfach. Bei mir endet es meist mit einem SR-71 ähnlichen Design. Ein langer Hauptrumpf, Delta-Flügel mit integrierten Turbojet-Triebwerken hinten und Canards vorne. Wenn das Design gut ausbalanciert ist, dann kann man damit hoch und weit fliegen,  aber das Ding ist schwerfällig wie ein Nilpferd. Wenn ich allerdings versuche,  ein leichtes,  wendiges Flugzeug zu bauen, dann ist das Ding meist extrem instabil.


 
tja, wie in echt also


----------



## Monalye (6. August 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings zwei "BioShock 2" Plüschies. Einen normalen "Big Daddy Bouncer" und einen "Delta Bouncer".







xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon.
> Könnte das da sein




Ihr seid genial, mah wie coooool , schade, das es das grad nicht gibt, ich find das Zeug soooooo putzig


----------



## Bonkic (6. August 2013)

immer noch *ac2*:
nachdem ich das spiel zwischenzeitlich wirklich gut und fesselnd fand, hänge ich jetzt wieder fest.
warum? gleich 3 zeitkritische stellen in allen 3 gerade anwählbaren mission (story und 2 assassinen-gräber). zum kotzen.
wer denkt sich so eine scheiße aus? mal im ernst: gefällt euch so was? 
ich bin alt und langsam, für mich ist das fast gleichbedeutend mit einem plot-stopper.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> immer noch *ac2*:
> nachdem ich das spiel zwischenzeitlich wirklich gut und fesselnd fand, hänge ich jetzt wieder fest.


Bist unfähig.  


Bonkic schrieb:


> warum? gleich 3 zeitkritische stellen in allen 3 gerade anwählbaren mission (story und 2 assassinen-gräber). zum kotzen.
> wer denkt sich so eine scheiße aus? mal im ernst: gefällt euch so was?


Ubisoft. Und ja, ich mag Herausforderungen. ^^


Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bin alt und langsam, für mich ist das fast gleichbedeutend mit einem plot-stopper.


 Für deine langsame Reaktionszeit kann kein Entwickler-Studio was für...


----------



## BoodoSa (6. August 2013)

Saints Row: The Third (PS3) - Großartiges Spiel mit einem echt durchgeknallten Humor. Hab den zweiten Teil vor längerer Zeit gespielt und nutze es jetzt zur Überbrückung bis GTA V kommt.
Außerdem zocke ich auf dem Laptop immer mal Bloons Tower Defense 4 (Bloons Tower Defense 4 Spiel - kostenlos spielen auf Woxikon.de). Finde ich für den Zeitvertreib zwischendurch ideal und so langsam hab ich auch raus, wie ich was am besten positioniere.


----------



## LordCrash (6. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> immer noch *ac2*:
> nachdem ich das spiel zwischenzeitlich wirklich gut und fesselnd fand, hänge ich jetzt wieder fest.
> warum? gleich 3 zeitkritische stellen in allen 3 gerade anwählbaren mission (story und 2 assassinen-gräber). zum kotzen.


Life is hard... 



> wer denkt sich so eine scheiße aus? mal im ernst: gefällt euch so was?


Ja.



> ichh bin alt und langsam, für mich ist das fast gleichbedeutend mit einem plot-stopper.


 Dann spiel Rundenstrategie....


----------



## Bonkic (6. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bist unfähig.





LordCrash schrieb:


> Life is hard...


 
pah, ihr seid keine hilfe. 

das ding ist ja: ansonsten ist ac2 ja ziemlich einfach. sterben ist ja fast unmöglich.
nur dieser mist nervt ohne ende.


----------



## legion333 (6. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bist unfähig.
> 
> Ubisoft. Und ja, ich mag Herausforderungen. ^^
> 
> Für deine langsame Reaktionszeit kann kein Entwickler-Studio was für...


 
Naja, ich habe zwar eigentlich keine Probleme mit den Missionen gehabt, aber mich nervt das auch unheimlich. Wirkt immer so, als müsste man den Schwierigkeitsgrad künstlich anheben, weil es auch nur selten im Spiel begründet ist, es ist halt einfach ein Zeitlimit da. Kann mich zwar nicht mehr hundertprozentig erinnern, aber ich meine dass das Spiel mir keinen Grund gegeben hat warum ich das Grab jetzt in unter x Minuten durchsuchen müsse


----------



## LordCrash (6. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> pah, ihr seid keine hilfe.
> 
> das ding ist ja: ansonsten ist ac2 ja ziemlich einfach. sterben ist ja fast unmöglich.
> nur dieser mist nervt ohne ende.


AC 2 ist auch in den zeitkritischen Missionen ziemlich einfach....  

@legion333
Manche würde sagen, dass das Abwechslung ins Gameplay bringt (ich z.B.)....wenn man die Steuerung von AC verinnerlicht hat, sind diese Missionen eigentlich auch überhaupt kein Problem, da das Gameplay an sich ja schon sehr "flüssig" ist.


----------



## Monalye (6. August 2013)

Nachdem ich in den letzten Tagen von der Bioshock-Serie so begeistert war und Teil1 und Teil 2 in 4 Tagen durch hatte. hab' ich mir heute Bioshock Infinite gekauft. Aber ohne "Schock" gehts nicht ab 

3 (drei) DVD's in der Packung zum Installieren? Trotz Schlaganfallgefahr, auch aufgrund der derzeitigen Hitze (das kommt ja noch dazu) hab' ich diesen Anblick knapp überlebt und mache mich nun an diese, für mich, grausige Arbeit. Die Steam-Aktivierung hab' ich schon hinbekommen, das lässt hoffen. 

Das Spiel benötigt über 17 GB Speicherplatz, ich hoff' halt echt nicht, das ich nach dem Installieren noch mehrere GB Updates und Patches laden muss.

Ich hasse installieren... 3 DVD's für ein Spiel... ich hoff' das Game ist richtig gut und es lohnt sich


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hasse installieren... 3 DVD's für ein Spiel... ich hoff' das Game ist richtig gut und es lohnt sich


 
Wenn dir die ersten beiden Teile gefallen haben, wirst du Infinite auch lieben


----------



## Mothman (6. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hasse installieren... 3 DVD's für ein Spiel... ich hoff' das Game ist richtig gut und es lohnt sich


Ich hab es mir zu Release bei Steam gekauft und war insgesamt eher enttäuscht. Aber schlecht ist es sicher nicht. 
Wenn man Zugang zur Story und zur Welt findet, hat es ein großartige Atmosphäre. Aber den Zugang hab ich persönlich damals nicht gefunden.


----------



## Enisra (6. August 2013)

ich hab es mir kurz nach Release aus England kommen lassen und war echt begeistert, aber ich wusste auch was auf mich zu kommt


----------



## Monalye (6. August 2013)

Ich freu mich auch schon richtig darauf, aber was das Installieren betrifft, bin ich jetzt noch verwirrter.

Die Installation war nach der 1. DVD abgeschlossen, danach wurde über Steam ein megagroßer Download gestartet... das will ich eigentlich nicht, hab ja noch 2 DVD's, aber als ich die reingemacht hab... hat sich gar nix getan.

Wofür sind die anderen beiden DVD's?  Schlimmer gehts immer


----------



## shippy74 (7. August 2013)

Ich hab mir heute Sim City Societies in der Deluxe Edition gegönnt, laut Spieler Meinungen ist das Game ja Stinklangweilig, was ich aber jetzt echt nicht sagen kann. Ok ich leg keinen großen Wert auf Herausforderungen, wollte nur ein SC wo ich ne Stadt aufbauen und dann wieder Platt machen kann. Von dem Aspekt her ist es für mich ein Volltreffer.  Schön leicht und man muss sich echt nicht lange rein lesen oder einarbeiten. Einfach loslegen und gut ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Nachdem ich in den letzten Tagen von der Bioshock-Serie so begeistert war und Teil1 und Teil 2 in 4 Tagen durch hatte. hab' ich mir heute Bioshock Infinite gekauft. Aber ohne "Schock" gehts nicht ab
> 
> 3 (drei) DVD's in der Packung zum Installieren? Trotz Schlaganfallgefahr, auch aufgrund der derzeitigen Hitze (das kommt ja noch dazu) hab' ich diesen Anblick knapp überlebt und mache mich nun an diese, für mich, grausige Arbeit. Die Steam-Aktivierung hab' ich schon hinbekommen, das lässt hoffen.
> 
> ...


 
Zu Diskettenzeiten hatte man manchmal einen ganzen Stapel voll. Da wären 3 noch sehr wenig gewesen


----------



## LordCrash (7. August 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich hab es mir zu Release bei Steam gekauft und war insgesamt eher enttäuscht. Aber schlecht ist es sicher nicht.
> Wenn man Zugang zur Story und zur Welt findet, hat es ein großartige Atmosphäre. Aber den Zugang hab ich persönlich damals nicht gefunden.


 
Ich habs umsonst zu meiner Graka gekriegt und war auch eher enttäuscht. Ein gutes Spiel, das leider "overhyped" wurde....


----------



## Monalye (7. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Zu Diskettenzeiten hatte man manchmal einen ganzen Stapel voll. Da wären 3 noch sehr wenig gewesen



stimmt auch wieder, allerdings ist es mir schon ein Rätsel, warum da 3 DVD's drin sind. Nach der ersten war die Installation beendet und Steam startete einen Download. Obwohl ich versuchtte die anderen DVD's zu verwenden, ging nix, keine Ahnung was da drauf ist, wofür das gut ist 
Download von Steam macht über 8 GB aus... bin echt fassungslos, Ich hab' nur 30 GB im Monat bevor ich gedrosselt werd, da ist das einfach echt viel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. August 2013)

Gestern nochmal gut 2 (oder waren es 3 ?!) Stunden "Star Trek" gespielt.
Nach wie vor ein nettes Spiel, macht ausreichend Spaß. Allerdings habe ich gestern bestimmt 5 Anläufe bei einem zeitkritischen Abschnitt gebraucht (Ausrichtung von Antennen in einem Relais-Turm), wo man am Ende zu einer Notluke hechten musste. Und dass auch nur, weil ich mich immer auf die falsche Plattform gebeamt habe, dessen Weg dann in einer Script-Sequenz zerstört bzw. unpassierbar wird. 

Schön finde ich, dass es noch mehr Decks der Enterprise zu sehen gibt, die man in den Filmen so bisher noch nicht kannte. Und was mich auch immer noch gut motiviert ist die filmgerechte Atmo durch Sprachausgabe, Musik und Soundkulisse.


----------



## Bonkic (7. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur dieser mist nervt ohne ende.


 
ok, bei der story-mission [ac2] hab ich mich wirklich nur zu blöd angestellt.


----------



## Kwengie (7. August 2013)

ich installiere grad "The Witcher II" und will mit diesem Abenteuer dann loslegen.


----------



## Monalye (7. August 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich installiere grad "The Witcher II" und will mit diesem Abenteuer dann loslegen.


 
Das hatte ich auch schon öfter in den Händen, "trau" mich aber noch nicht drüber, dabei denk ich immer mit Grausen an Spiele, die ich aufgrund von Lobhudelei auch unbedingt haben musste und mit denen ich dann überhaupt nicht zurecht kam, oder mir nicht gefielen. Gutes Beispiel ist da Drakensang... richtig übel, echt 

Sag' mal Bescheid, wie dir "The Witcher" so gefällt


----------



## svd (7. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> [...]
> ...dabei denk ich immer mit Grausen an Spiele, die ich aufgrund von Lobhudelei auch unbedingt haben musste und mit denen ich dann überhaupt nicht zurecht kam, oder mir nicht gefielen.
> [...]



Über dein Fazit zu "BioShock Infinite" bin ich echt gespannt. 

Persönlich fand ich es, abseits der nervigen Kämpfe, gut, aber nicht genial. Gehört also neben "The Last of Us" ins Regal...
oh, ich sehe gerade, da ist es schon. 


So, mit "Tomb Raider Legend" bin ich wirklich schon durch. Sehr kurz eigentlich. Hat aber Spaß gemacht. Bei den älteren Tomb Raider Spielen bist du echt noch gehüpft, um an diverse Auslöser zu gelangen.

Die "Klettereinlagen" in der "Uncharted" Serie oder "Tomb Raider 2013" (abseits der Rätselgräber) sind dagegen recht bedeutungslos. In diesen Spielen, die ich trotzdem schätze, geht der Weg durch den, mal mehr oder weniger breiten, Levelschlauch halt ein Stückle vertikal, anstatt horizontal, weiter. Nicht, weil es der Lösung eines (kann auch durchaus simpel sein) Rätsels dient, sondern gefühlt nur, weil die Geschichte dich halt zB an eine Bergwand oder kaputte Brücke setzt oder halt verlangt, dass du irgendwo raufkletterst.
Genausogut hättest du halt eine Zeit lang, 60er Batman Style, den Kopf um 90° drehen können... 

Oh, ich werde wohl "Anniversary" und "Underworld" auch draufmachen müssen.


----------



## Mothman (7. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Zu Diskettenzeiten hatte man manchmal einen ganzen Stapel voll. Da wären 3 noch sehr wenig gewesen


 Ja und dann noch auf dem Amiga ohne Festplatte. 

"Bitte Disk 23 einlegen" ...


----------



## LordCrash (7. August 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich installiere grad "The Witcher II" und will mit diesem Abenteuer dann loslegen.


 
Viel Spaß! 

Hast du Witcher 1 gespielt und/oder die Bücher gelesen??? Falls nicht, empfehle ich auf alle Fälle, die Videos über Hexer und über die Geschehnisse in Witcher 1 anzuschauen vor dem Lospielen.


----------



## Kreon (7. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!
> Falls nicht, empfehle ich auf alle Fälle, die Videos über Hexer und über die Geschehnisse in Witcher 1 anzuschauen vor dem Lospielen.


 
Wo gibt's die Videos? Habe zwar Teil gespielt, ist aber schon ewig her.


----------



## LordCrash (7. August 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Wo gibt's die Videos? Habe zwar Teil gespielt, ist aber schon ewig her.


 
Witcher 1 Story Recap




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPHgWfWFr9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die Welt des Hexers




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NB_1hGDuG58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Was ist ein Hexer?




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AzfFPONyjSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Monalye (7. August 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Über dein Fazit zu "BioShock Infinite" bin ich echt gespannt.
> 
> Persönlich fand ich es, abseits der nervigen Kämpfe, gut, aber nicht genial. Gehört also neben "The Last of Us" ins Regal...
> oh, ich sehe gerade, da ist es schon.
> ...



Ich bin gerade in Soldiers Field angekommen. Am Anfang war ich total von der Grafik fasziniert, das liegt aber wohl auch daran, das ich in der letzten Woche Bioshock1 und 2 durchgespielt habe, da ist der Unterschied schon sichtbar. Was mich etwas nervt ist, daß ich Gesundzeitskits und Kraft(Plasmid)tränke nicht mehr auf Vorrat mitnehmen kann. 4 x einen Feuerball verschiessen und ich bin leer, nachfüllen ist nicht  Es ist auf jeden Fall anders als die ersten beiden Teile, ich weiß aber noch nicht wirklich, ob mich das jetzt großartig stört. Was ein wenig stört, das ich ziemlich lange Sequenzen in neutralen Zonen rumlaufe (also unbewaffnet und ohne Gegner), mal sehen was da noch so kommt. Die neue Art der Wegfindung find ich großartig, nun gibts ja den Kompass nicht mehr, sondern den Pfeil am Boden, so wie in DeadSpace, das find ich klar positiv.
PS: Schmunzeln musste ich, als ich ein Radio fand, das ich bedienen konnte und damit die etwas "nervige" Musik abdrehen konnte


----------



## Enisra (7. August 2013)

ich würde ja weniger Feuerbälle als mehr  Beherrschung und Krähen nehmen und den Schild leveln


----------



## Monalye (7. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich würde ja weniger Feuerbälle als mehr  Beherrschung und Krähen nehmen und den Schild leveln



danke für den Tipp, das probier ich gleich mal aus


----------



## Enisra (7. August 2013)

also das war zumindest da meine Lieblingskombo, wobei so im Freihen der Wasservigor echt toll ist, da steht einer am Rand, Wusch und schon geht er fliegen 
Wobei Krähen und Beherrschung den Vorteil haben auch Zielsuchend zu sein


----------



## svd (7. August 2013)

Ja, der Tintenfischtrank war super. Die anderen habe ich eigentlich kaum verwendet, bzw. nützlich gefunden.


----------



## LordCrash (7. August 2013)

Ich habe eigentlich nur die Art Handgranate benutzt (keine Ahnung wie die genau hieß...), den Rest fand ich zu kompliziert. Da war Ballern effektiver....


----------



## Enisra (7. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich nur die Art Handgranate benutzt (keine Ahnung wie die genau hieß...), den Rest fand ich zu kompliziert. Da war Ballern effektiver....


 
ja, das hat aber mehr Spaß gemacht wenn der andere für einen Gekämpft hat


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na, aus welchem n64-spiel stammen diese screenshots?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2013)

Ich müsste raten:
- Duke Nukem 64 ?
- GoldenEye 64 ?
- Perfect Dark ? (eher unwahrscheinlich)


----------



## Rabowke (8. August 2013)

Rage ... das sind die Innenlevels wo die Megatexturen einfach nur failen. 

Ich mein, wenn die Texturen jetzt nur absolut low res wären, okay, könnte man ggf. mit leben. Aber das Objekte wie Stühle und Coladosen (!) einfach nur rumstehen, physikalisch überhaupt nicht reagieren, *DAS* hat mir bei Rage den Rest gegeben.


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Perfect Dark ? (eher unwahrscheinlich)


 
stimmt, in perfect dark sehen gegenstände besser aus. 



			
				Rabowke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mein, wenn die Texturen jetzt nur absolut low res wären, okay,  könnte man ggf. mit leben. Aber das Objekte wie Stühle und Coladosen (!)  einfach nur rumstehen, physikalisch überhaupt nicht reagieren, *DAS* hat mir bei Rage den Rest gegeben.



es ist halt alles wirklich nur reine 'fassade'. 
steht man weiter weg, fällts nicht wirklich auf. geht man aber näher ran...oh-gott-oh-gott. 
und so was von den ehemaligen grafikgöttern...eigentlich absolut unverzeihlich. 

trotz und alledem: die atmosphäre stimmt und die ballereien sind toll. 
hätt ich aber nen high-end rechner und zudem noch 50 euro für das spiel bezahlt, würd ich mich schon fragen, ob meine grafikkarte kaputt ist.

auf der anderen seite kann rage (bei mir) halt auch so...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder so....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...aussehen.

(die screenshots sind vollkommen willkürlich. ich hab mir jetzt keine besondere mühe gegeben.)


----------



## LordCrash (8. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Rage ... das sind die Innenlevels wo die Megatexturen einfach nur failen.
> 
> Ich mein, wenn die Texturen jetzt nur absolut low res wären, okay, könnte man ggf. mit leben. Aber das Objekte wie Stühle und Coladosen (!) einfach nur rumstehen, physikalisch überhaupt nicht reagieren, *DAS* hat mir bei Rage den Rest gegeben.


 
Die meisten Objekte in Bioshock Infinite stehen auch einfach so rum und sind weder bewegbar noch zerstörbar.....  


Bezüglich Rage: mit ein bisschen Aufwand kann man aus dem Spiel noch deutlich mehr Grafikqualität rausholen (auch wenn es natürlich nicht an andere High-End Titel ranreicht). 

--> How To Unlock Rage's High Resolution Textures With A Few Simple Tweaks | GeForce


----------



## Exar-K (8. August 2013)

Meine angefangenen PC Spiele pausieren gerade und ich widme mich Pikmin 3.
Ein wundervolles Spiel.


----------



## Monalye (8. August 2013)

Oh, ich hab mir heute zufällig in der Pyramide Rage geholt, aber für den PC natürlich, dazu auch noch Deus-Ex, auf beide freu ich mich total. Ich spiel sie aber erst, wenn ich mit Bioshock Infinite durch bin. Grade von Rage versprech ich mir sehr viel


----------



## LordCrash (8. August 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Meine angefangenen PC Spiele pausieren gerade und ich widme mich Pikmin 3.
> Ein wundervolles Spiel.


 Du bist einer der 100 Leute, die eine WiiU haben???


----------



## Exar-K (8. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du bist einer der 100 Leute, die eine WiiU haben???


 Image ist nichts, Gameplay ist alles.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. August 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Image ist nichts, Gameplay ist alles.


 braucht man dafür nicht........Spiele?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> stimmt, in perfect dark sehen gegenstände besser aus.


 DAS ist Rage ??? 

Okay, hab das Spiel nie selbst gespielt, von daher konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das aus einem noch recht jungem Shooter stammen könnte.


----------



## Exar-K (8. August 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> braucht man dafür nicht........Spiele?


 Mittlerweile gibt es ca. 50 Spiele für die Wii U (mit Download/Indie/Virtual Console sind es ~100). Das mag nicht übermäßig viel sein, aber schon lange nicht mehr so wenig wie immer behauptet wird und es sind so einige Perlen dabei.

Bis Ende des Jahres sollen nochmal 40-50 weitere Spiele erscheinen. Es wird also langsam was.


----------



## svd (8. August 2013)

Na, das wäre mehr als wünschenswert. Zum Kicken hat die WiiU einfach eine ungeeignete Form.
Aber wenn endlich die starken Eigenmarken kommen, dazu evtl. die Übertaktung... am TV Gerät hängt eh noch keine Konsole...

Ich spiele jetzt echt "Tomb Raider Anniversary". Eine wunderschöne Verbeugung an das Debut von 96. Wenn Medikits und Gegner genau dort plaziert sind, wo ein alter Hase sie vermutet, fließen beinahe Tränen der Rührung.  
Und Croft Manor auf den Kopf zu stellen ist noch immer interessanter als manch Vollpreisspiel...
Bloß die Steuerung, welche sich von Legend unterscheidet, verwirrt mich noch ab und zu (siehe *alter* Hase).

edit: Ich spiele übrigens auch Crashs Golf Solitaire Spiel aus dem Schnäppchen Thread. Vom Spielprinzip, wie man es halt kennt. Plus einige witzige Zusätze wie sammelbare Golfschläger, welche als Kartenersatz oder Joker verwendet werden können, etc. Nicht schlecht gemacht, guter Zeitvertreib. Appmäßig halt die Möglichkeit, Echtgeldkäufe zu tätigen. Mal sehen, ob die später quasi essentiell für's Weiterkommen wären...


----------



## Kwengie (9. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch schon öfter in den Händen, "trau" mich aber noch nicht drüber, dabei denk ich immer mit Grausen an Spiele, die ich aufgrund von Lobhudelei auch unbedingt haben musste und mit denen ich dann überhaupt nicht zurecht kam, oder mir nicht gefielen. Gutes Beispiel ist da Drakensang... richtig übel, echt
> 
> Sag' mal Bescheid, wie dir "The Witcher" so gefällt


 

also ich würde sagen,
daß "The Whitcher II" spielenswert ist, aber mich stören einige Dinge.
Hat Geralt mal zugeschlagen, dann wartet er so fünf Stunden (Übertreibung), bis ich wieder eine Aktion ausführen kann.
Dies erinnert mich eher an ein rundenbasiertes Spiel wie das in Drakensang zum Einsatz kommt und von solchen Spielen bin ich überhaupt kein Fan.
Grafik weiß zu gefallen, aber ich fühle mich irgendwie nicht so heimisch wie in Skyrim, irgendwie. Die Welt in Himmelsrand wirkt irgendwie lebendiger. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das beschreiben soll und ich hoffe doch stark, daß in "The Witcher III" betreffs OpenWorld das bisherige Konzept etwas geändert (kein Ranscrollen an die Person möglich) wird.
Der Kampf im Tempelhof im ersten Akt paßt meiner Meinung nicht zum OpenWorld und ich möchte keine feste Kamera haben, sondern eine individuelle, so daß ich auch näher an das Geschehen heranscrollen kann.


----------



## LordCrash (9. August 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> also ich würde sagen,
> daß "The Whitcher II" spielenswert ist, aber mich stören einige Dinge.
> Hat Geralt mal zugeschlagen, dann wartet er so fünf Stunden (Übertreibung), bis ich wieder eine Aktion ausführen kann.
> Dies erinnert mich eher an ein rundenbasiertes Spiel wie das in Drakensang zum Einsatz kommt und von solchen Spielen bin ich überhaupt kein Fan.


Ja, Fakt ist, Witcher 2 ist KEIN Action-Rollenspiel im Sinne eines Hack'n'Slay. Kämpfe sind langsamer und realistischer und erfordern taktisches Vorgehen (im Gegensatz zu Skyrim zum Beispiel). Allerdings kannst du zwischen langsamen und schnellen Attacken wählen, je nach Gegnertyp.

Von einem rundenbasierten Spiel ist Witcher 2 aber meilenweit entfernt, das ist schon sehr übertrieben.... 



> Grafik weiß zu gefallen, aber ich fühle mich irgendwie nicht so heimisch wie in Skyrim, irgendwie. Die Welt in Himmelsrand wirkt irgendwie lebendiger. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das beschreiben soll und ich hoffe doch stark, daß in "The Witcher III" betreffs OpenWorld das bisherige Konzept etwas geändert (kein Ranscrollen an die Person möglich) wird.


Wie weit bist du denn schon gekommen? Es ist schon richtig, dass in Witcher 2 natürlich kein "Open World Feeling" aufkommt, aber dafür ist jeweilige begrenzte Region durchaus lebensechter als in Skyrim. Im Prolog merkt man davon noch nicht so viel, da der sehr linear ist, aber wenn man erst mal in Flotsam ist 



Spoiler



(oder später in Vergen/Feldlager)


 dann ändert sich das. 



> Der Kampf im Tempelhof im ersten Akt paßt meiner Meinung nicht zum OpenWorld und ich möchte keine feste Kamera haben, sondern eine individuelle, so daß ich auch näher an das Geschehen heranscrollen kann.


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.....Witcher 2 ist doch überhaupt kein Open World Spiel, weder am Anfang noch am Ende.... 

Und Witcher 2 ist nun mal ein 3rd person Spiel und kein Ego"slasher" wie Skyrim, damit musst du leben.


----------



## Kwengie (9. August 2013)

ich würde im zweiten Zeil schon von OpenWorld-Feeling sprechen wollen, weil die Areale groß sind.
Den ersten Teil habe ich nur kurz angespielt und war bezüglich der großen Areale angenehm überrascht im Gegensatz zu Dragon Age.

Mit dem Tempelhof-Beispiel wollte ich nur sagen, daß diese starre Rückenansicht (also kein Heranscrollen) meiner Meinung nach in kein OpenWorld-Spiel passen würde, da ich immer das Gefühl habe, in einer künstlichen Landschaft zu spielen, so ähnlich, als ob ich in einer MiniaturStadt (Märklin läßt grüßen) spielen würde, also nichts lebendiges. In Skyrim (mein erstes TES-Spiel) kann man heran- und auch wieder rausscrollen und das ist für mich ziemlich optimal und dies gibt mir das Gefühl, als ob die Welt lebendig wäre, also nichts Gekünsteltes.

Da ich das Spiel seit wenigen Tagen besitze, bin ich erst in Flotsam und habe dort genug zu tun und sterbe zuviel. Spiele auf normal.
Und mir kommt es halt so vor, als ob Geralt fünf Stunden nach einem Schlag warten würde und in dieser Wartezeit, in der ich hätte wegrennen können, hat mich die Spinnenkönigen das Garaus gemacht.
Für mich ist das auch nicht realistisch, daß einer nach einem Schlag erstmals Pause machen muß, bevor er seine Füße in die Hände nehmen kann. In dieser Zeit dieser Starre gibt mir die Spinnenkönigen den Rest und in Skyrim oder Sacred sind die Bewegungen meiner Meinung nach wie aus einem Guß, obwohl ich die superduperschnellen Animationen in Dragon Age II verteufele.
Ich spiele Menschen und will es realitätsnah haben.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. August 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Da ich das Spiel seit wenigen Tagen besitze, bin ich erst in Flotsam und habe dort genug zu tun und sterbe zuviel. Spiele auf normal.
> Und mir kommt es halt so vor, als ob Geralt fünf Stunden nach einem Schlag warten würde und in dieser Wartezeit, in der ich hätte wegrennen können, hat mich die Spinnenkönigen das Garaus gemacht.
> Für mich ist das auch nicht realistisch, daß einer nach einem Schlag erstmals Pause machen muß, bevor er seine Füße in die Hände nehmen kann. In dieser Zeit dieser Starre gibt mir die Spinnenkönigen den Rest und in Skyrim oder Sacred sind die Bewegungen meiner Meinung nach wie aus einem Guß, obwohl ich die superduperschnellen Animationen in Dragon Age II verteufele.
> Ich spiele Menschen und will es realitätsnah haben.


 
Ist schon ein bisschen her, dass ich TW2 gespielt habe, aber ich hab das Kampfsystem eigentlich immer als eins der realistischsten im RPG Genre empfunden. Das sind eben schwere Waffen, die schwingt man nicht einfach so schnell hin-und her 
Dass das Spiell auch auf Normal relativ anspruchsvoll ist stimmt.
Bin im Prolog und den ersten paar Spielstunden auch relativ oft gestorben. Wenn man sich mit der Zeit mehr einspielt und auflevelt, sollte sich das aber geben. Nur 1-2 Endgegner sind noch hammerhart 
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist für mich aber auch ein positiver Aspekt, das Spiel ist anspruchsvoll, verlangt aber eigentlich nie zu viel und ist insgesamt sehr gut gebalanced. Als frustrierend und zu schwer hab ich eigentlich nur eine Stelle empfunden


----------



## LordCrash (9. August 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Mit dem Tempelhof-Beispiel wollte ich nur sagen, daß diese starre Rückenansicht (also kein Heranscrollen) meiner Meinung nach in kein OpenWorld-Spiel passen würde, da ich immer das Gefühl habe, in einer künstlichen Landschaft zu spielen, so ähnlich, als ob ich in einer MiniaturStadt (Märklin läßt grüßen) spielen würde, also nichts lebendiges. In Skyrim (mein erstes TES-Spiel) kann man heran- und auch wieder rausscrollen und das ist für mich ziemlich optimal und dies gibt mir das Gefühl, als ob die Welt lebendig wäre, also nichts Gekünsteltes.


Sorry, aber das verstehe ich irgendwie nicht.....

In Open World Spielen ala GTA lässt sich der Charakter doch auch nicht heranscrollen. Und warum willst du überhaupt rein- und rauscrollen, also zu welchem Zweck genau??? Wenn du meinst, dass man in Egoperspektive ein besseres Open World Feeling hat, dann lasse ich dir gerne deine Meinung, aber warum genau muss man denn die Entfernung zum Charakter bei einem 3rd Person Spiel ändern können für mehr "Immersion"? 



> Da ich das Spiel seit wenigen Tagen besitze, bin ich erst in Flotsam und habe dort genug zu tun und sterbe zuviel. Spiele auf normal.
> Und mir kommt es halt so vor, als ob Geralt fünf Stunden nach einem Schlag warten würde und in dieser Wartezeit, in der ich hätte wegrennen können, hat mich die Spinnenkönigen das Garaus gemacht.
> Für mich ist das auch nicht realistisch, daß einer nach einem Schlag erstmals Pause machen muß, bevor er seine Füße in die Hände nehmen kann. In dieser Zeit dieser Starre gibt mir die Spinnenkönigen den Rest und in Skyrim oder Sacred sind die Bewegungen meiner Meinung nach wie aus einem Guß, obwohl ich die superduperschnellen Animationen in Dragon Age II verteufele.
> Ich spiele Menschen und will es realitätsnah haben.


Schon mal einen großen Anderthalbhänder geschwungen? 

Aber was du hier beschreibst, erscheint mir seltsam. Ich habe TW2 erst kürzlich selbst wieder gespielt und das Kampfsystem ist eigentlich gar nicht so langsam, wenn man ein ordentliches Timing hat. Wilde Klickorgien führen halt zu gar nichts. Weglaufen mitten aus dem Nahkampf ist übrigens in vielen Situationen der falsche Weg. Abrollen ist das A und O in TW2, ohne das geht gar nichts. Zuschlagen, seitlich wegrollen, zuschlagen.

Die Spinnenkönigin ist übrigens sehr hart, die tötet man mal nicht so eben. Da muss man entweder mit Fallen arbeiten oder mit Zeichen, und Angriffe von vorne bringen wenig. Ist nicht ungwöhnlich, dass man dafür viele Anläufe braucht. Zumal Geralt (realitätsgetreu) jederzeit von Feinden unterbrochen werden kann beim Angreifen....daher sollte man nicht stehen und schlagen, schlagen, schlagen sondern schlagen, abrollen, Situation einschätzen, Zeichen verwenden, schlagen, schlagen, abrollen, Situation einschätzen, usw usw usw


----------



## Bonkic (10. August 2013)

huch, *rage* war dann aber doch schnell und vor allem plötzlich vorbei. 
trotzdem hat mich das spiel (trotz der genannten schwächen) absolut überzeugt: toller shooter, den jeder genre-fan eigentlich gespielt haben sollte!


----------



## Kwengie (10. August 2013)

@Lord:
merkwürdigerweise habe ich im Wald zwei "Spinnenkönigen" und weil ich mich schon an der ersten die Zähne ausbiss, habe ich die Leute vom Wasserfall zu dieser gelockt und die haben die für mich erledigt.  
Allerdings gibt es noch eine Hülle, die zerstört werden muß und wenn diese kaputt ist, erscheint eine weitere Königin, voll ätzend und das Lustigste dran ist, die regeneriert ebenfalls ihr Leben.

Zu den Zeichen finde ich es schade, daß diese im Spiel nicht erklärt werden. Ich benutze bisher immer das erste und letzte Zeichen, welches wahrscheinlich den Gegner blendet. Muß mal das Handbuch bemühen...

wie sieht es mit den klassischen Heiltränken aus, gibt es die überhaupt?


----------



## LordCrash (10. August 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> @Lord:
> merkwürdigerweise habe ich im Wald zwei "Spinnenkönigen" und weil ich mich schon an der ersten die Zähne ausbiss, habe ich die Leute vom Wasserfall zu dieser gelockt und die haben die für mich erledigt.
> Allerdings gibt es noch eine Hülle, die zerstört werden muß und wenn diese kaputt ist, erscheint eine weitere Königin, voll ätzend und das Lustigste dran ist, die regeneriert ebenfalls ihr Leben.
> 
> ...



Die Zeichen werden doch erklärt. Im Tutorial......

Heiltränke gibt es nicht, das Geralt im Kampf sich nicht mal eben ein Schlückchen genehmigen kann (da haben sich die Entwickler ganz an die Buchvorlage gehlaten). Man kann nur vor dem Kampf Tränke einnehmen (max 3), wobei manche die Regeneration verstärken oder Resistenzen usw. Ansonsten muss man im Kampf mit der Gesundheit auskommen, die man hat.

Es gibt in der Tat zwei Spinnenköniginnen (Endregas) mit jeweils drei Nestern, die beide gleich hart sind. Aber du hast ja scheinbar eine Taktik gefunden, beide zu besiegen.....Geralt ist zwar ein Mutant, aber auch nur ein einzelner Kämpfer. Wenn du auf normal spielst, wird das Spiel aber im Verlaufe des Vornschreitens eher einfacher, da du vertraut wirst mit der Steuerung, Taktiken einsetzt und die Gegner auch nicht mehr ganz so schwer sind (außer Bosse), also nicht zu früh die Flinte ins Korn werfen....


----------



## Kwengie (10. August 2013)

die erste ist nur kaputt und bereits im Tut ist mir TW abgecrasht und dauernd dieses Tut von vorne zu beginnen, hatte ich keine Lust. 

Sag mal,
wieso kann ich die Schwertkunst nicht ausbauen, die ist nämlich wie die anderen gesperrt.
Bin erst Stufe 6.


----------



## LordCrash (10. August 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> die erste ist nur kaputt und bereits im Tut ist mir TW abgecrasht und dauernd dieses Tut von vorne zu beginnen, hatte ich keine Lust.
> 
> Sag mal,
> wieso kann ich die Schwertkunst nicht ausbauen, die ist nämlich wie die anderen gesperrt.
> Bin erst Stufe 6.


Man muss 6 Talente im Hexer-Baum aktivieren, um die anderen Talentbäume freizuschalten. Da du gerade auf Level 6 bist, sollten die anderen Bäume beim nächsten Aufstieg offen sein. 

Schade, dass bei dir das Tutorial nicht funkioniert. Da lernt man nämlich, wie die Steuerung, die Zeichen, Fallen, Bomben usw funkionieren.... 

Kleiner Tipp für die zweite Spinnenkönigin: die ganzen Bärenfallen, die man so um Flotsam herum findet (entschärfen und einsammeln), eigenen sich prima für die Endregajagd....die Fallen kannst du übrigens auch "stacken", d.h. übereinander auslegen. Wenn du einen "einfachen" Kampf willst, lege einfach ca. 12 Fallen übereinander, da wo die Königin zwischen den Nestern läuft und locke sie rein. Dann hat sie schon ca. 75% ihrer Gesundheit verloren. Ich würde sie aber nicht komplett per Fallen töten, sondern den letzten Schlag doch noch per Schwert ausführen, da sonst ein Bug dazu führen könnte, dass die Quest nicht aktualisiert wird (kannst du natürlich aber mal ausprobieren und im Falle des Falles wieder neu laden....) 

Viel Spaß beim Kayran btw....


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. August 2013)

Bin momentan ein wenig von Alan Wake genervt.
Die Story ist klasse und sehr interessant, aber leider auch das einzige was mich zum Weiterspielen motiviert. 
Die Atmosphäre ist am Anfang gut, baut dann aber stark ab, da man immerzu das Gleiche macht. Das Kampfsystem ist ok, Abwechslung bekommt man aber überhaupt keine geboten. Man bekämpft immer die gleichen Gegner auf die genau gleiche Art und Weise 
Hinzu kommen einige Stellen, die ich als schlecht gebalanced bezeichnen würde. Der "Bossfight" gegen den Bagger ist mir vorhin z.B. ganz schön auf die Nerven gegangen. 

Ich hoffe mal die Story bleibt spannend, wenn die nicht wäre hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon längst aufgehört zu spielen.

Im PCGames Test wird das Kampfsystem doch tatsächlich als innovativ gelobt. Für mich absolut unverständlich. Nur weil man eine Taschenlampe auf die Gegner richten muss, bevor man sie mit der Waffe abschießt?


----------



## LordCrash (11. August 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Bin momentan ein wenig von Alan Wake genervt.
> Die Story ist klasse und sehr interessant, aber leider auch das einzige was mich zum Weiterspielen motiviert.
> Die Atmosphäre ist am Anfang gut, baut dann aber stark ab, da man immerzu das Gleiche macht. Das Kampfsystem ist ok, Abwechslung bekommt man aber überhaupt keine geboten. Man bekämpft immer die gleichen Gegner auf die genau gleiche Art und Weise
> Hinzu kommen einige Stellen, die ich als schlecht gebalanced bezeichnen würde. Der "Bossfight" gegen den Bagger ist mir vorhin z.B. ganz schön auf die Nerven gegangen.
> ...


 
Das hätte so auch von mir stammen können.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das hätte so auch von mir stammen können.


 
Schön zu wissen, dass wir doch in einigen Sachen übereinstimmen


----------



## Kwengie (11. August 2013)

@Lord:
Ich spiele momentan auf Einfach, weil mir Normal einfach zu schwer is, besonders die Bossgegnert. 
... bin jetzt Level 16 oder so und hinter dem Schleier im 2. Akt. Ich freue mich schon auf den 3. Teil und besonders, weil es OpenWorld wird.

Hast Du einen Tipp, wie man das Pokerspiel gewinnen kann?
Ich verliere dauernd und nun muß ich die Speerspitze im Pokerspiel gewinnen...


----------



## Monalye (11. August 2013)

Hat bitte jemand Tipps, wie man den Finalkampf in Bioshock Infitnite gewinnen kann? Ich hab' da bestimmt schon 5 - 7 mal von vorne begonnen, mittlerweile frustriert es mich richtig.
Ich hab' natürlich Komplettlösungen rausgesucht und gelesen, auch die von PCG (die aber sehr, sehr minimalistisch ist), aber ich krieg's nicht hin. Ich bleib immer in der Nähe des Kerns stehen, da ohnehin alles drauf zu läuft und ich da den besseren Überblick habe, wann immer möglich, schick ich den großen Vogel auch gegen die Zeppeline los, aber der Kern wird mir immer zerstört 

Den größten Teil des Spiels hab ich mit der Burstgun und dem Salvengewehr gespielt, die weitgehend einzigen, die ich auch geskillt habe (ausser Kleinigkeiten am Maschinengewehr). Welcher Riss könnte mir da an Deck helfen, welchen sollte ich am besten aktivieren?

Ich hoff' ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben, mittlerweile ist der Frustfaktor schon recht hoch bei mir :'(


----------



## Enisra (11. August 2013)

Hast du auch den Wasservigor?
Der ist auch praktisch bei den Patriotenrobotern da der die stunt und spült die auch teils komplett von den Booten

Alternativ besteht natürlich auch die ganz simple Methode den Schwierigkeitsgrad runterzustellen, weil: Miniaturspoiler:


Spoiler



da passiert jetzt nicht sonderlich viel mehr spannenderes in dem Kampf und verpasst nichts, außerdem ist die Geschichte ist ja das eigentlich interesante


----------



## Monalye (11. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Hast du auch den Wasservigor?
> Der ist auch praktisch bei den Patriotenrobotern da der die stunt und spült die auch teils komplett von den Booten
> 
> Alternativ besteht natürlich auch die ganz simple Methode den Schwierigkeitsgrad runterzustellen, weil: Miniaturspoiler:
> ...


 
Meinst du mit Wasservigor den "Sog"? Den hätte ich, hab' davon auch in einer Lösung gelesen... hab' mit dem aber null Erfahrung, nie eingesetzt, werd es auf jeden Fall probieren.

Wegen dem Schwierigkeitsgrad.... ich spiel es schon auf "Leicht"... das ist ja das peinliche aber ich hab Momente zwischendrinn, wo ich komplett die Übersicht verliere: Elisabeth will mir was zuwerfen, zeitgleich wäre der Vogel wieder einsatzbereit, zeitgleich rennen 2 Patriots auf den Kern zu, zeitgleich wird von den Kampfschiffen runtergefeuert... da gab's schon Momente wo ich absolut ratlos dastand und dem Treiben nur noch zuguggen konnte, bis ich mich etwas orientiert hatte. Das nervt mich richtig, hab schliesslich Bioshock 1 und Bioshock 2 auch beim ersten Versuch durchgespielt bekommen, aber da steh ich jetzt völlig daneben


----------



## Enisra (11. August 2013)

Ja, den Sog,


----------



## LordCrash (11. August 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> @Lord:
> Ich spiele momentan auf Einfach, weil mir Normal einfach zu schwer is, besonders die Bossgegnert.
> ... bin jetzt Level 16 oder so und hinter dem Schleier im 2. Akt. Ich freue mich schon auf den 3. Teil und besonders, weil es OpenWorld wird.


Einfach ist aber wirklich einfach.....  

Aber solange es dir Spaß macht, ist alles in Butter. 



> Hast Du einen Tipp, wie man das Pokerspiel gewinnen kann?
> Ich verliere dauernd und nun muß ich die Speerspitze im Pokerspiel gewinnen...


Hm, ich gewinne eigentlich so 50% der Spiele. Wenn man beim zweiten Würfeln ein Paar oder ein Trilling behält und den Rest wieder neu würfeln, gewinnt man eigentlich auch von Zeit zu Zeit. Und beim Würfeln mit dem Schwung aufpassen: nicht zu wenig und nicht zu viel, sonst springt noch ein Würfel vom Brett....


----------



## Neawoulf (11. August 2013)

Zwei Sachen: Am Wochenende hab ich ne Menge Zeit mit dem Oculus Rift Headset in Outerra Anteworld verbracht. Das ist eine Engine, die einen ganzen Planeten inkl. Berge, Wälder,  Wiesen usw. generieren kann. Gepaart ist das Ganze mit einer Fahrzeugsimulation. Derzeit gibt es für die Alphaversion (kostet 15 US Dollar) zwei Trucks, eine Cessna, eine Mig 29 und einen AH 64 Apache Helicopter. Mit der Mig im Tiefflug durch Schluchten zu rasen ist ziemlich krank, aber mit der Cessna kann man sehr bequem durch die gigantische Spielwelt fliegen. Außerdem hat Outerra Anteworld offenbar großes Mod-Potenzial.  Quasi eine Art Arma ohne Krieg.

Zur Entspannung spiele ich nebenbei auch immer wieder mal Kerbal Space Program.  In Sachen Atmosphären-Flugphysik hat das Spiel zwar noch so seine Schwächen,  aber trotzdem kann man da sehr nette Sachen bauen, die sich sogar ganz gut fliegen.  Am Wochenende ist es ein Senkrechtstarter im Stil des Command & Conquer Orca geworden.  Fliegt sich mit Joystick und Ruderpedalen quasi wie ein Helicopter ohne Torque-Effekt und mit mehr Leistung. Macht definitiv Spaß zu fliegen.


----------



## Monalye (11. August 2013)

Ich schaffs einfach nicht, die nächsten 3 x gescheitert, wenn ich die Stimme von Elisabeth höre, weil sie mir irgendwas zuruft, werd ich schon richtig aggro "halt endlich die Fresse, du blöde Kuh" ich glaub' ich lass es für heute, bitter, echt bitter, den Schluss der Serie schaff ich nicht


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich schaffs einfach nicht, die nächsten 3 x gescheitert, wenn ich die Stimme von Elisabeth höre, weil sie mir irgendwas zuruft, werd ich schon richtig aggro "halt endlich die Fresse, du blöde Kuh" ich glaub' ich lass es für heute, bitter, echt bitter, den Schluss der Serie schaff ich nicht


 
Was für ein Kern???

Der Endkampf ist eigentlich recht einfach: ich bin am Ende des Schiffes stehen geblieben (da wo man rauskommt) und von dort aus die Gegner hinter Deckung aufs Korn genommen und den Songbird die Zeppeline zerstören lassen. Der Kampf ist gähnend langweilig und dauert lange mit endlosen Gegnerwellen, aber wirklich anspruchsvoll ist er eigentlich nicht...


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was für ein Kern???



Der Kern von dem Zeppelin auf dem man ist  Den muss man beschützen. Ist mir aber auch erst beim zweiten Durchspielen aufgefallen, auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad 



Monalye schrieb:


> Ich schaffs einfach nicht, die nächsten 3 x gescheitert, wenn ich die Stimme von Elisabeth höre, weil sie mir irgendwas zuruft, werd ich schon richtig aggro "halt endlich die Fresse, du blöde Kuh" ich glaub' ich lass es für heute, bitter, echt bitter, den Schluss der Serie schaff ich nicht


 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch in der Kabine bleiben, wo der Kampf anfängt (wie Crash auch schon gesagt hat).
Von da aus kannst du die kleineren Gegner relativ gefahrlos snipen. Wenn Patriots kommen beschießt du sie mit der Panzerfaust, da steht eine Kiste mit Munition recht von der Kabine. 
Wenn Elizabeth was sagt, musst du dich damit ja nicht länger aufhalten einfach schnell die "Fangen" Taste drücken 
Songbird würde ich an deiner Stelle nur für die Schiffe und die Zeppeline einsetzen, ihn auf die Gegner fallen zu lassen ist Verschwendung. 

An Vigors hab ich nur Beherrschung verwendet, das ist ganz praktisch wenn Patriots gelandet sind. Wenn du die beherrschst machen sie für kurze Zeit ganz guten Schaden. Feuer- oder Schockfallen auf der Treppe schaden auch nicht, falls doch jemand mal zu nah kommt. 
Sollte eigentlich zu schaffen sein


----------



## Monalye (12. August 2013)

geschafft... das war richtig hart (in DS3 hatte ich den Mond mit seinen Glupschaugen beim ersten Try tot), aber es hat sich gelohnt, die Sequenz danach ist wirklich super. Was schade ist, das es kein Spiel+ gibt, etwas verwirrend, wenn man ein neues Spiel starten möchte, daß das letzte Autosave überschrieben wird...
Dennoch muss ich zum Spiel selbst sagen, das es absolut großartig ist und keineswegs grundlos gehyped wurde (vom Endkampf abgesehen, den muss ich erst verdauen  DLC's sind auf jeden Fall Pflicht, hoffentlich gibts bald mal ein Bioshock 4 

Edit: danke für die Tipps, das Plasmid Sog hat mir tatsächlich nicht gebracht, im besten Fall hab ich sie damit 2 m weit weg gespült, die Patriots hab ich überhaupt nur gestunt. Ich hab' den Kampf hauptsächlich mit dem Salvengeschütz geführt, damit hat man normale Mobs mit einem Schuss tot, das geht recht zügig... Nachteil ist, das die Reichweite ziemlich begrenzt ist. Mit der Burstgun konnte ich ein Kampfschiff selbst runterschiessen, den Rest hat der Vogel gemacht... Plasmide hab ich kaum eingesetzt, wollte echt nicht noch alle durchprobieren...


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2013)

nja, zumindest kommen bald gute DLCs


----------



## Monalye (12. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, zumindest kommen bald gute DLCs



*freu*



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> An Vigors hab ich nur Beherrschung verwendet, das ist ganz praktisch wenn Patriots gelandet sind. Wenn du die beherrschst machen sie für kurze Zeit ganz guten Schaden. Feuer- oder Schockfallen auf der Treppe schaden auch nicht, falls doch jemand mal zu nah kommt.
> Sollte eigentlich zu schaffen sein



das wäre allerdings eine Möglichkeit gewesen, mehrere Plasmide zugleich zu verwenden... diese Idee hatte ich wieder nicht.. mannomann

Um die Fireman weg zu machen (ich glaub, die heissen so) bin ich schon immer an den Schienen entlang gehuscht, um mir die schnell zu holen, mit dem Salvengeschütz hatte ich die Reichweite ja nicht und mit der Burstgun hätt ich zu lange gebraucht, ansonsten blieb ich immer beim Kern stehen


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2013)

ach ja, ich habe mal so Nebenbei Adera angefangen, ein Wimmelbildspiel dessen erste Episode für Lau im Windowsstore zu haben ist um da auch mal mitreden zu können und naja, spontan würde ich sagen, es ist jetzt schon besser als Grim Tales 
Oder warscheinlich die meisten Wimmelbilddinger, immerhin hat man Animierte Zwischensequenzen! Okay, nicht die besten, aber die sind auch auf Deutsch ganz gut syncronisiert


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

L.A. Noire
Faerie Solitaire
Divinity: Dragon Commander
Witcher 2 EE


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2013)

ok, bin durch mit Adera Ep. 1 
Nja, Wimmelbildspiele sind zwar nur ein Adventure Light, aber das ist echt gut gemacht, keine Unlogischen Rätsel und die Wimmelbilder sind auch nicht so Wirr


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Was zur Hölle ist ein Wimmelbildspiel???


----------



## Monalye (12. August 2013)

Wimmelbilder sind so gar nicht meins, ich hab' zwar auch einige und auch schon ausprobiert, aber dadurch weiß ich nur, das ist nichts für mich  *gähn*

@LordCrash Wimmelbilder sind Suchbilder (einfach ausgedrückt) man muss bestimmte Objekte in einem Bild, das vor Objekten nur so "wimmelt" suchen... meist mit einem einfachen Storyhintergrund. Es gibt sehr, sehr viele Gratis-Wimmelbildspiele, also kaufen würd ich die schon gar nicht (z.b. Wimmelbild Spiele kostenlos online spielen | kostenlosspielen.net)
wobei mich schon ein wenig wundert, das du das nicht kennst (Joke?), sind schließlich auch oft auf Heft-Dvd's drauf)


----------



## Monalye (12. August 2013)

ich hab Bioshock Infinite ein 2. mal begonnen, um alle Vodaphones usw zu finden und nutze dafür die Komplettlösung von PCG.... ich scheitere da grad an folgender Beschreibung: 

 Wendet jetzt eure Aufmerksamkeit dem Altar zu, um den Schlüssel für die Truhe auf dem Bett zu finden. An dieser Stelle findet ihr auf einer Phiole gleich neben dem Schlüssel, der euch wiederum mit einer weiteren beschert.
Bioshock Infinite Komplettlösung mit Fundorten aller Voxophone, Teleskope und Kinetoskope - Bioshock Infinite Komplettlösung: Raffle Square, Comstock Center Rooftops

häääää????


----------



## Lukecheater (12. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das hätte so auch von mir stammen können.


 
Nicht nur von dir  Wer hier regelmäßig mitliest weiß, dass ich auch nicht sooo begeistert war von dem Spiel aus genau den Gründen, vor allem Stichwort Balancing...da gabs einige Stellen durch die ich das Spiel 2 Tage lang nicht mehr angerührt hab


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2013)

Ich hab am Sonntag endlich mal die Zeit und Lust gefunden, The Witcher I länger zu spielen und bin, seit Jahren!, jetzt im 2. Kapitel! 

Ich dachte schon ich hätte einiges übersehen, weil ich kein Hexerschwert hatte ... aber das bekommt man erst im 2. Kapitel. Im Grunde nicht weiter schlimm, wenn man nicht bereits von Anfang an seine Talente in das Silberschwert investieren könnte, genauso wie in die magischen Zeichen.

WTF? 

Vllt. schaff ich es ja diesmal bei Witcher I am Ball zu bleiben, Witcher II hab ich so ca. zu 30% durch. Das dürfte dann ggf. danach rankommen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2013)

Mit *"Star Trek - The Game*" bin ich so gut wie durch, hab aber zuletzt mal ein Paar Stunden mit *"Trackmania 2: Canyon"* verbracht.

Ich kann ja sonst recht wenig mit Rennspielen anfangen (selbst am billig abgestaubten "Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit" sitze ich nie sehr lange dran), aber Nadeos Reihe rund ums Rekorde-Jagen macht einfach süchtig. Selbst wenn man sich fast ne Viertel- bis halbe Stunde an einer einzigen Strecke versucht, um noch ein Paar Millisekunden rauszuholen, macht es schlicht nen Mordsspaß. 
Wenn sie bei Steam günstiger werden, werde ich "Stadium" und "Valley" dazukaufen.


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es ziemlich dreist von Nadeo hier drei Spiele zu veröffentlichen und dafür zu kassieren. Ich fand Trackmania als inoffizieller Nachfolger zu Stunts damals auch toll, aber das ist in meinen Augen Abzocke, weil es keinen Grund gibt, alle drei Settings nicht gebündelt in einem Spiel anzubieten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wimmelbilder sind so gar nicht meins, ich hab' zwar auch einige und auch schon ausprobiert, aber dadurch weiß ich nur, das ist nichts für mich  *gähn*
> 
> @LordCrash Wimmelbilder sind Suchbilder (einfach ausgedrückt) man muss bestimmte Objekte in einem Bild, das vor Objekten nur so "wimmelt" suchen... meist mit einem einfachen Storyhintergrund. Es gibt sehr, sehr viele Gratis-Wimmelbildspiele, also kaufen würd ich die schon gar nicht (z.b. Wimmelbild Spiele kostenlos online spielen | kostenlosspielen.net)
> wobei mich schon ein wenig wundert, das du das nicht kennst (Joke?), sind schließlich auch oft auf Heft-Dvd's drauf)


 Joah, an sich sehr simple Games. Aber ab und zu, wenn ich mal Madame Sauerland über die Schulter bzw. auf ihr Netbook schaue, muss ich doch zugeben, dass manche dieser Dinger optisch gar nicht mal so schlecht daherkommen.
Würde mir zwar nie im Traum einfallen, mich mit Wimmelbildspielen näher zu beschäftigen (mal abgesehen davon, dass ich stets versuche, meine Frau mit genug Spielefutter zu versorgen ), aber es ist ja nicht falsch, wenn es auch Spiele gibt, die bewusst an Kinder und Frauen gerichtet sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es ziemlich dreist von Nadeo hier drei Spiele zu veröffentlichen und dafür zu kassieren. Ich fand Trackmania als inoffizieller Nachfolger zu Stunts damals auch toll, aber das ist in meinen Augen Abzocke, weil es keinen Grund gibt, alle drei Settings nicht gebündelt in einem Spiel anzubieten.


 Naja, ich muss sagen dass ich die Preise für "Canyon" und "Valley" (je 19,99€) in der Tat für überhöht halte, darum würde ich jede weitere Episode auch nur für je max. nen Zehner erstehen wollen. Vor allem, weil es mir persönlich nur um die Solo-Kurse geht. 60 Strecken für nen Zwanni... Wäre mir auch zu teuer.

Die hätten mal über so eine Verkaufsstrategie wie die von Telltale nachdenken können: Ein Festpreis für ein Spiel, das in Episoden nach und nach vervollständigt wird.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> ich hab Bioshock Infinite ein 2. mal begonnen, um alle Vodaphones usw zu finden und nutze dafür die Komplettlösung von PCG.... ich scheitere da grad an folgender Beschreibung:
> 
> Wendet jetzt eure Aufmerksamkeit dem Altar zu, um den Schlüssel für die Truhe auf dem Bett zu finden. An dieser Stelle findet ihr auf einer Phiole gleich neben dem Schlüssel, der euch wiederum mit einer weiteren beschert.
> Bioshock Infinite Komplettlösung mit Fundorten aller Voxophone, Teleskope und Kinetoskope - Bioshock Infinite Komplettlösung: Raffle Square, Comstock Center Rooftops
> ...


 
Ich hab in meinem zweiten Durchlauf auch ab und zu Komplettlösungen benutzt, um keine Gegenstände zu übersehen und würde dir deswegen von der Lösung hier auf PCG abraten. Es gibt wesentlich bessere, mit Screenshots und auch mit besseren Wegbeschreibungen. 
Hier ist zum Beispiel eine mit Videos und genauen Zeitangaben, das ist schonmal wesentlich praktischer


----------



## Monalye (12. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Joah, an sich sehr simple Games. Aber ab und zu, wenn ich mal Madame Sauerland über die Schulter bzw. auf ihr Netbook schaue, muss ich doch zugeben, dass manche dieser Dinger optisch gar nicht mal so schlecht daherkommen.
> Würde mir zwar nie im Traum einfallen, mich mit Wimmelbildspielen näher zu beschäftigen (mal abgesehen davon, dass ich stets versuche, meine Frau mit genug Spielefutter zu versorgen ), aber es ist ja nicht falsch, wenn es auch Spiele gibt, die bewusst an Kinder und Frauen gerichtet sind.



was soll denn das heißen *grinzz*? Ixh bin auch eine Frau, dennoch spiele ich Shooter, zuletzt habe ich die komplette Serie DS, die komplette Serie Bioshock und die komplette Serie Painkiller (Universe, Overdose, Black Edition, Ressuraction, Redemption, Recurring Eveil und zuletzt Hell&Damnation) gespielt, dazu viele andere Games, die absolut nichts mit Wimmelbild oder FB-Spielen zu tun haben 

Immer diese Vorurteile *haudisch* 

PS: Ich kann übrigens auch einparken, anders als einige männliche Kollegen 



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hab in meinem zweiten Durchlauf auch ab und zu Komplettlösungen benutzt, um keine Gegenstände zu übersehen und würde dir deswegen von der Lösung hier auf PCG abraten. Es gibt wesentlich bessere, mit Screenshots und auch mit besseren Wegbeschreibungen.
> Hier ist zum Beispiel eine mit Videos und genauen Zeitangaben, das ist schonmal wesentlich praktischer



Danke für den tollen Link, werd mich in Zunkunft etwas besser umsehen und mich nicht derart fixieren


----------



## Monalye (12. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> ich hab Bioshock Infinite ein 2. mal begonnen, um alle Vodaphones usw zu finden und nutze dafür die Komplettlösung von PCG.... ich scheitere da grad an folgender Beschreibung:
> 
> Wendet jetzt eure Aufmerksamkeit dem Altar zu, um den Schlüssel für die Truhe auf dem Bett zu finden. An dieser Stelle findet ihr auf einer Phiole gleich neben dem Schlüssel, der euch wiederum mit einer weiteren beschert.
> Bioshock Infinite Komplettlösung mit Fundorten aller Voxophone, Teleskope und Kinetoskope - Bioshock Infinite Komplettlösung: Raffle Square, Comstock Center Rooftops
> ...



ahhhhh nach 20 x durchlesen hab ichs geschnallt, in der Truhe wäre eine weitere Phiole. Da hab' ich mir einige Knoten in meine Gehirnwendungen gelesen 
Also ich würd das, zum einfacheren Verständnis,  in etwa so schreiben: "An dieser Stelle findert ihr eine Phiole und dazu einen Schlüssel, der euch zu einer weiteren führt.(eine weitere beschert)"


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> PS: Ich kann übrigens auch einparken, anders als einige männliche Kollegen
> [...]


Sicher ...


----------



## MisterSmith (12. August 2013)

Einparken ist für Frauen auch nicht so das Problem, wohl eher das "Ausparken". 
Frau am Steuer: Das schlechteste Auspark-Manöver aller Zeiten - Video - Video - FOCUS Online


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2013)

Hehe ... erst dachte ich, epic win ... bei dem grandiosen 360° Spin das andere parkende Auto verschont und nicht getroffen, aber dann ging das Video noch weiter! 

./facepalm

Wenn ich raten müsste: Automatik + Blockade bei Gas!


----------



## Monalye (12. August 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Einparken ist für Frauen auch nicht so das Problem, wohl eher das "Ausparken".
> Frau am Steuer: Das schlechteste Auspark-Manöver aller Zeiten - Video - Video - FOCUS Online


 
lol  das hab' ich letzte Woche im TV gesehen


----------



## Taiwez (12. August 2013)

Divinity-Dragon Commander.

Das Spiel hat mich durchweg positiv überrascht, das Setting ist erfrischend anders und herrlich abgedreht. Besonders gefällt mir hier der durchaus gelungene Mix aus Rundenstrategie, Echtzeitschlachten und Entscheidungsgewalt, die einem das Spiel an die Hand gibt. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man so viele unterschiedliche Spielelemente so gut unter einen Hut bringen kann, auch wenn es an einigen Stellen schwächelt (leider bleiben die Geschwister des Drachen relativ blaß und werden bis auf eine kurze Erläuterung nicht näher ausgeführt), aber dennoch erzählt das Spiel eine stimmige Geschichte und konnte mich auch das ein oder andere Mal zum Schmunzeln bringen. 

Klare Kaufempfehlung meinerseits, da der Preis von 40€ (jedenfalls habe ich es für diesen Preis bei Saturn erstanden) ziemlich fair für die gebotene Spielqualität ist.


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wimmelbilder sind so gar nicht meins, ich hab' zwar auch einige und auch schon ausprobiert, aber dadurch weiß ich nur, das ist nichts für mich  *gähn*
> 
> @LordCrash Wimmelbilder sind Suchbilder (einfach ausgedrückt) man muss bestimmte Objekte in einem Bild, das vor Objekten nur so "wimmelt" suchen... meist mit einem einfachen Storyhintergrund. Es gibt sehr, sehr viele Gratis-Wimmelbildspiele, also kaufen würd ich die schon gar nicht (z.b. Wimmelbild Spiele kostenlos online spielen | kostenlosspielen.net)
> wobei mich schon ein wenig wundert, das du das nicht kennst (Joke?), sind schließlich auch oft auf Heft-Dvd's drauf)


 
Danke für die Erklärung.... 

Die letzte Heft-DVD hab ich so vor 2 Jahren richtig angeschaut...


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab am Sonntag endlich mal die Zeit und Lust gefunden, The Witcher I länger zu spielen und bin, seit Jahren!, jetzt im 2. Kapitel!
> 
> Ich dachte schon ich hätte einiges übersehen, weil ich kein Hexerschwert hatte ... aber das bekommt man erst im 2. Kapitel. Im Grunde nicht weiter schlimm, wenn man nicht bereits von Anfang an seine Talente in das Silberschwert investieren könnte, genauso wie in die magischen Zeichen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke, du solltest am Ball bleiben.....


----------



## Taiwez (12. August 2013)

Ich persönlich muss sogar sagen, dass mir der erste Witcher-Teil wesentlich mehr Spaß gemacht hat als der zweite!  Bleib unbedingt dran, es lohnt sich!


----------



## Monalye (12. August 2013)

Ich hab' jetzt mit RAGE angefangen, was haltet ihr von diesem Game? Ein ganz kleines bischen hab' ich momentan das Gefühl ich bin in Dead Island (der erste Teil), die Personen sind schon sehr ähnlich gezeichnet (die selbe Engine?)

Ausserdem hatte ich zusätzlich einen Steamcode für "Ödland-Kanalisation-Missionen", wo kann ich die bitte finden, damit ich weiß,, das die installiert wurden.  Dieser Code war in der Packung mit drinnen, zusätzlich zum Spielcode...


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' jetzt mit RAGE angefangen, was haltet ihr von diesem Game?


 
meine meinung zu rage kannst du ein paar beiträge weiter oben nachlesen. 
hab mehrfach zum spiel gepostet.


----------



## Mothman (12. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' jetzt mit RAGE angefangen, was haltet ihr von diesem Game? Ein ganz kleines bischen hab' ich momentan das Gefühl ich bin in Dead Island (der erste Teil), die Personen sind schon sehr ähnlich gezeichnet (die selbe Engine?)


Nein. RAGE ist "id Tech" Engine und Dead Island ist "Chrome Engine" Engine.


----------



## Monalye (12. August 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Nein. RAGE ist "id Tech" Engine und Dead Island ist "Chrome Engine" Engine.



Vielen lieben Dank für deine rasche Information , die Charaktere sind sich tatsächlich sehr ähnlich


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich persönlich muss sogar sagen, dass mir der erste Witcher-Teil wesentlich mehr Spaß gemacht hat als der zweite!  Bleib unbedingt dran, es lohnt sich!


 Und warum?

Gut sind beide, aber eigentlich ist W2 in fast jeglicher Hinsicht eine Steigerung zu W1.....


----------



## Taiwez (12. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und warum?
> 
> Gut sind beide, aber eigentlich ist W2 in fast jeglicher Hinsicht eine Steigerung zu W1.....


 
Dem stimme ich schon zu, aber mich hat Witcher 1 wesentlich mehr gefesselt, als der zweite Teil. Ich fand das Kampfsystem grade auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad erfrischend anders als bei den Rollenspielen, die ich bis dato gespielt hatte und auch wenn die Dialoge damals recht "platt" vertont waren (ich erinnere an "Oh mein Gott, ich benehme mich wie ein Backfisch" -Triss), fand ich die recht düstere Geschichte rund um Geralt und seine Entscheidungen einfach genial. Ich hatte unglaublich Spaß mit dem Spiel und es ist mir auch nach dem zweiten Druchlauf nicht langweilig geworden.
Das Gefühl ist mir beim zweiten Teil zwar auch aufgetreten, aber es war irgendwie nicht dasselbe für mich. Anders als beim ersten Teil hab ich es auch nicht an einem Stück durchgespielt, zwischendurch war ich einfach nicht mehr motiviert.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach nur geschmacksverpeilt, aber ich hab einfach mehr Erinnerungen an W1, die bei mir hängen geblieben sind, als bei W2.


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich schon zu, aber mich hat Witcher 1 wesentlich mehr gefesselt, als der zweite Teil. Ich fand das Kampfsystem grade auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad erfrischend anders als bei den Rollenspielen, die ich bis dato gespielt hatte und auch wenn die Dialoge damals recht "platt" vertont waren (ich erinnere an "Oh mein Gott, ich benehme mich wie ein Backfisch" -Triss), fand ich die recht düstere Geschichte rund um Geralt und seine Entscheidungen einfach genial. Ich hatte unglaublich Spaß mit dem Spiel und es ist mir auch nach dem zweiten Druchlauf nicht langweilig geworden.
> Das Gefühl ist mir beim zweiten Teil zwar auch aufgetreten, aber es war irgendwie nicht dasselbe für mich. Anders als beim ersten Teil hab ich es auch nicht an einem Stück durchgespielt, zwischendurch war ich einfach nicht mehr motiviert.
> Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach nur geschmacksverpeilt, aber ich hab einfach mehr Erinnerungen an W1, die bei mir hängen geblieben sind, als bei W2.



 Nö, wieso geschmacksverpeilt? Ist ja absolut legitim... 

Witcher 1 hatte definitiv seine magischen Momente und das ganze Spiel war zu dem Zeitpunkt etwas völlig Neues, dunke, erwachsene Fantasy mit tiefen Entscheidungen und einer super Atmosphäre. Die Story war auch top, hatte aber ein paar Schwächen in Bezug auf die Konsistenz mit den Büchern. Das wurde in Witcher 2 besser gemacht, was wohl mit der Hauptgrund ist, warum ich Witcher 2 immer vorziehen würde (bin einfach ein Fan der Bücher und der ganzen Wichter-Lore). Aber es handelt sich nur um Kleiningkeiten, ich mag beide Spiele. Dem ersten kan man natürlich zugute halten, dass es deutlich länger war und durch das geringere "Ausmaß" der Story einen ganz eigenen Charme hatte.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. August 2013)

Train Simulator erneut.


----------



## Kwengie (13. August 2013)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich persönlich muss sogar sagen, dass mir der erste Witcher-Teil wesentlich mehr Spaß gemacht hat als der zweite!  Bleib unbedingt dran, es lohnt sich!


 
das sagen auch die meisten Sacred-Fans, obwohl mir persönlich Sacred 2 grafisch besser gefallen hat und der zweite Aspekt war, daß das OpenWorld größer war. Aber jetzt im dritten Teil soll dies das der Vergangenheit angehören, weil der Spieler angeblich zu viel Zeit mit Laufen verbringt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2013)

Bin gestern (nach weiteren 1 1/2 Stunden) immer noch nicht mit *"Star Trek"* fertig geworden. 
Im PCG-Test wurde eine Spielzeit von etwa 8 Stunden angegeben... Und ich bin bereits bei 11 Stunden, endlich im finalen Kapitel, wie ich denke. Also entweder sind die Tester bei PCG absolute Turbo-Zocker oder ich bin ein sehr gemütlicher Genießer...


----------



## Taiwez (13. August 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> das sagen auch die meisten Sacred-Fans, obwohl mir persönlich Sacred 2 grafisch besser gefallen hat und der zweite Aspekt war, daß das OpenWorld größer war. Aber jetzt im dritten Teil soll dies das der Vergangenheit angehören, weil der Spieler angeblich zu viel Zeit mit Laufen verbringt.



Sacred 1 konnte ich leider nie wirklich viel abgewinnen, den zweiten Teil fand ich eigentlich in Ordnung, aber mein Fall war die Serie eher nicht. 

Grafisch Spiele zu vergleichen finde ich für mich persönlich eigentlich eher weniger gut, da ich eher nach der Stimmigkeit des Grafikstils entscheide, ob das Gesamtbild eines Spiels passt. Dass Nachfolger grafisch meist besser als ihre Vorgänger sind (außer bei Dragon Age 2, aber das Spiel ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sowieso überhaupt nicht mit DA : O zu vergleichen, da ich den Teil recht bescheiden fand ) versteht sich in der Hinsicht von selbst, aber ist für mich nicht so aussagekräftig wie eine gut erzählte Geschichte oder ein ganz besonderes Gameplay/Spielgefühl.

Deswegen kann ich heute auch noch Spielen wie DA : O/ Witcher 1/ Star Wars: Knights of the old Republic 1+2 sehr viel abgewinnen. Da ist es mir egal, wie alt die Spiele sind, der Wiederspielwert ist so unglaublich hoch für mich, dass die angestaubte Grafik wie nebensächlich für mich wird.


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> [...] weil der Spieler angeblich zu viel Zeit mit Laufen verbringt.


 Ganz ehrlich? Das ist mein Hauptkritikpunkt an Witcher I.

Gerade im ersten Kapitel, diese Dorfgegend, ist man nur am laufen, selbst wenn man sich die Quests so legen möchte, dass man weniger läuft. Aber erst wenn man Quest A abgeschlossen hat, sieht man wo Quest B ist und das ist meistens ganz weit weg von Quest C.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Das ist mein Hauptkritikpunkt an Witcher I.
> 
> Gerade im ersten Kapitel, diese Dorfgegend, ist man nur am laufen, selbst wenn man sich die Quests so legen möchte, dass man weniger läuft. Aber erst wenn man Quest A abgeschlossen hat, sieht man wo Quest B ist und das ist meistens ganz weit weg von Quest C.


Gibt es zwischen diesen langen Wege keine Nebenquests oder kleinere Aufgaben ?
Das wäre dann nichts für mich. Hatte beim letzten Steam Summer Sale "The Wichter I" für 2 Euro entdeckt, aber wenn ich das so lese, bin ich dann doch froh nicht zugeschlagen zu haben. Ich brauche Beschäftigung, keine elend langen Laufwege quer durch ne RPG-Welt.


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2013)

Doch es gibt Nebenquests, nennt sich hier primär Hexeraufgaben, die man sich von einem schwarzen Brett abholen muss. Das Problem ist halt einfach, dass relativ viele Quests an bestimmte Tageszeiten gebunden sind.

Das nervt mich aktuell gerade im zweiten Kapitel, wo nur um Mitternacht ein wichtiger Charakter in einem Ort ist. 

Was aber gut umgesetzt ist, wie sich deine Entscheidungen im Spiel auswirken ... inkl. mahnender Text!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Doch es gibt Nebenquests, nennt sich hier primär Hexeraufgaben, die man sich von einem schwarzen Brett abholen muss. Das Problem ist halt einfach, dass relativ viele Quests an bestimmte Tageszeiten gebunden sind.
> 
> Das nervt mich aktuell gerade im zweiten Kapitel, wo nur um Mitternacht ein wichtiger Charakter in einem Ort ist.
> 
> Was aber gut umgesetzt ist, wie sich deine Entscheidungen im Spiel auswirken ... inkl. mahnender Text!


 So so... Na gut, also kein Titel, der sich für mich eignet. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2013)

Wenn du gute RPGs mit toller Sprachausgabe und ungefilterte Wörter magst ( "Deine Mutter lutscht Zwergenschwänze!" ), denn wird dir Witcher gefallen.

Wobei ich bei o.g. Satz, bei dem gerade meine Freundin ins Arbeitszimmer kam, echt mit ./facepalm vor meinem PC saß.

Also es ist wirklich ein tolles Spiel, aber bei der Bedienung nicht ganz optimal bzw. auf Komfort ausgelegt.


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2013)

ich hatte in the witcher (1) gleich zu anfang extreme slowdowns (in den kämpfen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere). 
seitdem nicht mehr angerührt.


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2013)

Slowdowns konnte bei den letzten Spielstunden nicht mehr feststellen, hab halt die absolut aktuell gepatchte Version von gog.com ... allerdings hatte ich gestern einen Absturz, sang und klanglos.

Fairerweise muss man aber erwähnen, dass The Witcher ein sehr gut funktionierendes Save-System hat ... so hab ich gerade mal ~2 Minuten Spielzeit verloren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei ich bei o.g. Satz, bei dem gerade meine Freundin ins Arbeitszimmer kam, echt mit ./facepalm vor meinem PC saß.


 Ist sie nicht schon wesentlich Härteres von ihrem kleinen Rab gewohnt ?


----------



## Kwengie (13. August 2013)

und was hat Deine Freundin gemacht oder gesagt?
... raus mit der Sprache...


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2013)

Nein, zu Hause bin ich lammfromm ... nur im Internet bzw. im PCG Forum lass ich den Obermacho raushängen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, zu Hause bin ich lammfromm ... nur im Internet bzw. im PCG Forum lass ich den Obermacho raushängen!


 Rab mit hochrotem Kopf vorm Rechner... Da glaube ich ja eher an den Osterhasen...


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> und was hat Deine Freundin gemacht oder gesagt?
> ... raus mit der Sprache...


 Was willst du jetzt hören, dass sie gesagt hat "Oh ja, das tue ich auch!" und hat losgelegt?  

Sie stand nur da, hat gegrinst und meinte "Damit verbringst du also deine freien Stunden ... soso!".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was willst du jetzt hören, dass sie gesagt hat "Oh ja, das tue ich auch!" und hat losgelegt?


 Zumindest das mit den Zwergenschwänzen klang plausibel... *und wech*


----------



## Kwengie (13. August 2013)

hihihi


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. August 2013)

Im Moment spiel ich hauptsächlich *Saints Row: The Third*. 
Is wie GTA auf Drogen  Soweit eigentlich echt lustig. Im Grunde spielt es sich ganz genau wie GTA, auch die Missionen haben einen ähnlichen Aufbau. Nur, dass sich SR absolut nicht ernst nimmt. In GTA ist der Humor eher unterschwellig bzw. sind nur einzelne Charaktere ziemlich durch, während die Grundthematik der Geschichte ernst ist, bzw. das Spiel zwar humorvoll ist, aber sich noch nen seriösen Anstrich gibt. SR setzt dagegen voll auf pupertären "auf die Fresse" Humor. Nichts ist unmöglich, jeder noch so schäbige Witz wird gerissen. Dinge die GTA so nebenher anbietet (Panzer fahren usw.) werden hier zum Programm gemacht. 

Mal gucken wie lange es mich unterhält. Bisher isses (noch) lustig, vor allem weil das Gameplay echt gut funktioniert.


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Doch es gibt Nebenquests, nennt sich hier primär Hexeraufgaben, die man sich von einem schwarzen Brett abholen muss. Das Problem ist halt einfach, dass relativ viele Quests an bestimmte Tageszeiten gebunden sind.
> 
> Das nervt mich aktuell gerade im zweiten Kapitel, wo nur um Mitternacht ein wichtiger Charakter in einem Ort ist.
> 
> Was aber gut umgesetzt ist, wie sich deine Entscheidungen im Spiel auswirken ... inkl. mahnender Text!


 
Das mit den bestimmten Zeiten ist doch aber eigentlich kein Problem, schließlich kannst du die Zeit ganz einfach mit meditieren überbrücken


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das mit den bestimmten Zeiten ist doch aber eigentlich kein Problem, schließlich kannst du die Zeit ganz einfach mit meditieren überbrücken


 Ich hab jetzt immer Stunden über Stunden gewartet und ... 

Stimmt schon, nur find ich so ein Questdesign doof. Mal ein Quest, wenn man einen Schurken irgendwo um Mitternacht treffen soll, okay, macht Sinn. Aber bei Witcher häufen sich solche Quests, dass man zu ganz bestimmten Zeiten an ganz bestimmten Orten sein muss.


----------



## Chemenu (13. August 2013)

Bei Witcher hab ich mich vor Monaten ins erste Dorf gequält und seitdem nicht mehr weiter gespielt. Ich find das Kampfsystem einfach total ätzend. Und die Grafik und Vertonung...  
Aber wenn ich den Spruch mit den Zwergenschwänzen lese hätt ich doch wieder Lust weiter zu spielen. 
Die Geschichte und Atmosphäre sind schon toll, aber das Gameplay macht mir leider null Spaß.


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2013)

Hehe ... ich hab auf meine Savegames geschaut, der eine war aus dem Jahr 2008, dann 2011 und dann 2013! 

Aber ich bin damals auch immer nur ins Dorf gekommen und hab dann keine Lust mehr gehabt, keine Ahnung warum. Ggf. haben sie jetzt die Questübersicht überarbeitet, ich hab keine Ahnung warum ich damals, daran kann ich mich erinnern, etwas planlos durch die Gegend gelaufen bin.

Jetzt klappt das eigentlich ziemlich gut mit den Beschreibungen, Questverfolgung etc.

Auch wenn das Spiel mMn nach ein paar Design- und Bedienmängel hat, ist es ein gutes RPG ... auch wenn man dem Spiel mittlerweile das Alter von 6 Jahren dann doch anmerkt.


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2013)

gestern mal wieder ne runde assassins creed 2 gespielt.
dürfte wohl fast durch sein.
mir fehlen allerdings noch 4 kodex-seiten.
muss ich jetzt ernsthaft alle aussichtstürme syncen, damit mir deren standorte angezeigt werden?
eh schon bescheuert genug, dass man alle städte so oder so nochmals abtingeln muss. 
so kann man ein spiel natürlich auch künstlich strecken, was ac 2 ja eigentlich wirklich nicht nötig hätte...


----------



## Exar-K (13. August 2013)

So viele Leute, die Witcher nicht gespielt haben, es nicht spielen wollen, oder es lange liegen gelassen haben. 

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, die Reihe ist meiner Meinung nach die wichtigste Entwicklung im RPG-Sektor der letzten 10 Jahre. Eine Bereicherung für die Spielelandschaft in vielfacher Hinsicht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt immer Stunden über Stunden gewartet und ...


 




> Stimmt schon, nur find ich so ein Questdesign doof. Mal ein Quest, wenn  man einen Schurken irgendwo um Mitternacht treffen soll, okay, macht  Sinn. Aber bei Witcher häufen sich solche Quests, dass man zu ganz  bestimmten Zeiten an ganz bestimmten Orten sein muss.



Ja das stimmt schon, wobei ich das im Bezug auf Monster eigentlich immer ganz cool fand. Das man die manchmal nur zu bestimmten Tageszeiten antreffen kann ist ja irgendwie logisch 
Jedenfalls musst du dich damit wohl abfinden, diese zeitlichen Beschränkungen bei den Quests ziehen sich so ziemlich durch das ganze Spiel


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> So viele Leute, die Witcher nicht gespielt haben, es nicht spielen wollen, oder es lange liegen gelassen haben.


 
bei mir warens, wie gesagt, technische gründe.
außerdem traue ich mich eh nur noch ungern an solche mammut-spiele heran, da es durchaus mal vorkommen kann, dass ich wochenlang keine minute spiele. und dann fehlt mir einfach die lust/geduld mich noch einmal komplett neu in alles reinzufinden.


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2013)

Klar Exar-K ... wo du dir die Nächte mit Witcher um die Ohren geschlagen hast, hab ich die Frauen vernascht! 

War auch die beste Entwicklung in meinem Leben der letzten 10 Jahre, eine Bereicherung für die Frauenlandschaft in vielfacher Hinsicht! 

Wobei, bei den Kellnerinnen in Witcher I hab ich bislang immer nur Absagen bzgl. Sex bekommen, scheiss AI! Voll realitätsfern!!11


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gestern mal wieder ne runde assassins creed 2 gespielt.
> dürfte wohl fast durch sein.
> mir fehlen allerdings noch 4 kodex-seiten.
> muss ich jetzt ernsthaft alle aussichtstürme syncen, damit mir deren standorte angezeigt werden?
> ...


 Die Kodex-Seiten sind ja keine zwingenden Aufgaben. Eher eine Nebenbeschäftigung, wenn man außer die Haupt- und Nebenmissionen nicht anfassen möchte.
Mir haben am Ende auch ca. 2 oder 3 Seiten gefehlt, hatte aber nicht mehr die Muße danach zu suchen, die Dinger sind mitunter zu gut versteckt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei, bei den Kellnerinnen in Witcher I hab ich bislang immer nur Absagen bzgl. Sex bekommen, scheiss AI! Voll realitätsfern!!11


 Das klingt doch nach einer sehr glaubhaften KI.


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Kodex-Seiten sind ja keine zwingenden Aufgaben. Eher eine Nebenbeschäftigung, wenn man außer die Haupt- und Nebenmissionen nicht anfassen möchte.
> Mir haben am Ende auch ca. 2 oder 3 Seiten gefehlt, hatte aber nicht mehr die Muße danach zu suchen, die Dinger sind mitunter zu gut versteckt.



aber die dinge braucht man doch, um die (mutmaßlich) letzte mission anzunehmen?


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei, bei den Kellnerinnen in Witcher I hab ich bislang immer nur Absagen bzgl. Sex bekommen, scheiss AI! Voll realitätsfern!!11


 
schalt die webcam ab.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aber die dinge braucht man doch, um die (mutmaßlich) letzte mission anzunehmen?


 Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich dafür wirklich alle Seiten gebraucht hätte. 



Spoiler



Das Finale mit Rodrigo Borgia konnte man auch so erreichen.


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2013)

Ich wollt gerade schreiben, bei keinem AC Teil musste man 100% von lästigen Sammelaufgaben erledigt haben um das Spiel durchzuspielen. Jedenfalls ist mir sowas nicht bekannt! 

Ob es dadurch ggf. andere Enden gibt? Ich glaub ja eher nicht.

Bei AC I gab es halt "erklärendere" Videos bei den komischen Zeichen, die man gefunden hat. Aber das war's dann auch schon.


----------



## Exar-K (13. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Klar Exar-K ... wo du dir die Nächte mit Witcher um die Ohren geschlagen hast, hab ich die Frauen vernascht!


Deine Mutter lutscht Zwergenschwänze.


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich dafür wirklich alle Seiten gebraucht hätte.



um in den kodex-raum in der villa zu kommen brauch ich alle seiten - definitiv. 
ist das nur ne bonus-mission, oder so ein käse? 



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Das Finale mit Rodrigo Borgia konnte man auch so erreichen.


echt? wie?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> um in den kodex-raum in der villa zu kommen brauch ich alle seiten - definitiv.
> ist das nur ne bonus-mission, oder so ein käse?


Ach das... Ja, das ist eine Bonus-Mission, vom Hauptplot völlig unabhängig.


Bonkic schrieb:


> echt? wie?


Öhm... Einfach die Hauptmissionen erledigen, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Öhm... Einfach die Hauptmissionen erledigen, würde ich sagen.


 
komisch, muss ich übersehen haben.

edit:
muss man altairs rüstung komplett haben? nö, oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> edit:
> muss man altairs rüstung komplett haben? nö, oder?


 Dazu nur ein Wort:

Gimmik ! ^^

Nein, im Ernst:
Das meiste Geld sollte man in besserem Schutz investieren, die Waffenwahl dagegen ist ziemlich egal.
Aber unter uns, die Gegner sind selbst dann kein Problem, wenn man Ezio keinem Upgrade unterzogen hat. Es greift meist eh nur einer an, nie mehrere gleichzeitig.


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach das... Ja, das ist eine Bonus-Mission, vom Hauptplot völlig unabhängig.
> 
> Öhm... Einfach die Hauptmissionen erledigen, würde ich sagen.


 
du witzbold.
natürlich braucht man alle kodex-seiten, um die story beenden zu können.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag das Spiel. Allerdings blicke ich bei dem Dialogsystem noch nicht so ganz durch.


----------



## LordCrash (13. August 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Warum? Ist doch nicht schwierig. Es gibt nur drei Möglichkeiten: Wahrheit, Lüge, beweisbare Lüge. Ablesen musst du das an den Gesichtsregungen deines Gegenübers (und ob du Beweise gefunden hast, die eine Lüge untermauern).


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. August 2013)

Jemanden "anzuzweifeln" ist also das selbe, wie jemanden direkt einer Lüge zu bezichtigen, nur dass man keinen Beweis hat? Es kam mir irgendwie seltsam vor, als ich eine Frau anzweifeln wollte und Phelps sie dann angeschrien und eines Mordes bezichtigt hat.


----------



## Enisra (13. August 2013)

nein, nicht ganz, wenn man einen Anzweifelt, dann rückt er oft nicht mit der ganzen Wahrheit raus


----------



## LordCrash (13. August 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Jemanden "anzuzweifeln" ist also das selbe, wie jemanden direkt einer Lüge zu bezichtigen, nur dass man keinen Beweis hat? Es kam mir irgendwie seltsam vor, als ich eine Frau anzweifeln wollte und Phelps sie dann angeschrien und eines Mordes bezichtigt hat.


 Ja, so in etwa. Anzweifeln heißt, dass du dem Gegenüber nicht glaubst, aber nicht beweisen kannst, dass dem so ist. 

Edit: Nur mal so aus Neugier: du spielst es echt in schwarz-weiß? 

@Enisra
Die Gesichtszüge des Gegenübers bei "Lüge mit Beweis" und "Anzweifeln" sind aber gleich. Nur das eine kannst du eben beweisen und das andere nicht.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. August 2013)

In dem Falle würde ich aber eben einen freundlicheren und dennoch forschen Ton anschlagen, anstatt gleich mit dem elektrischen Stuhl zu drohen. Das kommt mir ein wenig übertrieben vor, besonders _weil_ ich es nicht beweisen kann. Aber damals lief wohl noch einiges anders. 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Edit: Nur mal so aus Neugier: du spielst es echt in schwarz-weiß?


 
Joa, ich wollt es mal ausprobieren, bei einem Film-Noir-Spiel passt es natürlich auch ganz gut. Sonst gäbe es diese Option wohl auch nicht. Außerdem finde ich, dass L.A. Noir nicht das schönste Open-World-Spiel ist. Besonders was Weitsicht und Texturen in der Ferne angeht, die auch gern mal nachgeladen werden. Der S/W-Effekt kaschiert das ein wenig.


----------



## LordCrash (13. August 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> In dem Falle würde ich aber eben einen freundlicheren und dennoch forschen Ton anschlagen, anstatt gleich mit dem elektrischen Stuhl zu drohen. Das kommt mir ein wenig übertrieben vor, besonders _weil_ ich es nicht beweisen kann. Aber damals lief wohl noch einiges anders.


 Haha, maybe.... 

Den Ton von Phelps kannst du ja nicht beeinflussen, das ist vorbestimmt.


----------



## Enisra (13. August 2013)

ich weiß ja nicht, aber wenn einer lügt schaut doch schon wesentlich anderster als wenn man wen anzweifelt, ich hat da auch mal die Komplettlösung teils zur Kontrolle, aber ohne vorher drauf zu schauen weil sonst wär´s ja Langweilig, mitlaufen lassen und konnte das eigentlich immer gut einordnen, aber vielleicht hab ich da auch nur einen Bonus beim Gesichterlesen


----------



## Chemenu (13. August 2013)

So, eben die Racing School in Richard Burns Rally erfolgreich absolviert. 
0,37 Sek. unter der Zeit. Zwar nicht sonderlich beeindruckend, aber dafür quasi "auf Anhieb", also beim 5. Versuch oder so...
Ganz schön krank wie man da auf der engen Landstraße angasen muss um die Zeit zu schaffen. 


Bei L.A. Noir hatte ich auch so meine Probleme mit den drei Gesprächsoptionen. Ich fand eigentlich fast alle Verdächtigen unglaubwürdig, die waren immer so nervös.


----------



## Enisra (13. August 2013)

so, endlich mal die Kampagne von Scribblenauts durchgespielt und am Ende sogar noch den Mottenmann getroffen


----------



## shippy74 (14. August 2013)

Ich hab mir SPORE die Tage gekauft, eigentlich wollte ich ein Spiel für meinen Sohn wo man ein paar Kreaturen basteln kann und mit denen dann rum rennt. Nachdem ich es nun getestet hab bin ich völlig überrascht, hab das Spiel total unterschätzt oder besser falsch eingeordnet. Hatte nur immer Videos vom Anfang gesehen und mich nie richtig Informiert. In der Weltraumphase ist das Game dann jedoch alles andere als ein Kinderspiel. Richtig fordernd und auch recht komplex, wenn auch teilweise etwas Nervend.
Keine Ahnung aber EA hat das Spiel irgendwie falsch vermarktet, zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Hätte ich gewusst das dieses Game im letzten Teil so viel Spaß macht und nicht nur was mit Basteln und Umherlaufen zu tun hat, hätte ich es schon früher gekauft.
Läd man sich nämlich dieses Spore Labor (Demo) meint man echt es wäre was für kleine Kinder....


----------



## Kwengie (14. August 2013)

@Lord:

also im Würfelpoker gewinne ich auch mal und ich habe es endlich geschnallt, daß ich die Würfel nochmals anklicken kann, die ich nochmals würfeln möchte. Der Tooltipp kam auch relativ spät im Spiel, erst gegen Ende des 2. Aktes.
Jetzt bin ich Anfang vom dritten Akt und das Spiel macht Spaß...

PS:
gegen den Boss auf dem Schlachtenfeld hatte ich auch im einfachen Modus ordentlich zu knacken, aber ich habe ihn trotzdem geschafft.
Blöd ist nur, daß ich betreffs Lebensbalken umdenken muß, denn in Skyrim, Sacred 2, Dragon Age kann ich einfach Heiltränke schlucken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2013)

*"Star Trek - The Game"* nach knapp 14 Stunden (darunter wohl mit gut 1 1/2 Stunden eingerechneten Fehlversuchen ) beendet.
War eigentlich okay. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger, und bei dem guten Summer Sale-Preis, für den ich es bekommen habe, kann ich nicht meckern.
Der Ballerpart war trotz recht dämlicher Gegner-KI mindestens genauso spaßig wie bei den "Mass Effect"-Spielen (deren KI war auch nicht gerade die Hellste), das Schleichen war auch recht gut, auch wenn es nicht bei jedem Levelabschnitt gelingen wollte/konnte.
Die Hauptsache war aber, dass das Teil das Feeling der Kinofilme sehr gut übertragen hat. Vor allem der Giacchino-Score war wieder ein Hochgenuß. 

Das Ende war etwa abrupt abgespielt, aber zum Glück habe ich noch die Credits laufen lassen, hinterher kam dann wie gedacht eine Endsequenz mit einem netten Verweis auf "Star Trek Into Darkness".

Ich denke, als Nächstes werde ich nun endlich mit *"Assassins Creed 3"* anfangen, und für zwischendurch habe ich noch "Trackmania 2: Canyon" parallel am Start.


----------



## Monalye (16. August 2013)

Langsam wird's Zeit, das mein Urlaub vorbei ist, einfach krass, was ich zuletzt durchgespielt habe. 
Gestern hab ich auch RAGE beendet (35 Stunden, hab aber auch nach Wüstenblumen und so Zeugs gestöbert), dazu kam in den letzten 2 Wochen Bioshock1, 2 und Infitnite (22 Stunden) und davor Painkiller Hell&Damnation mit allen DLC's (33 Stunden)
Angespielt hab ich zwischendurch noch Deus Ex: HR, Darksiders und Doom3 BFG-Ed., welches ich wohl als nächstes Großprojekt wähle.   Und das DLC von DS3 sollte ich mal beenden... da is mir aber so leid drum, ich will das noch nicht fertig gespielt haben 
Bis 2. September hab' ich ja noch Urlaub


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. August 2013)

Hmm was hier wieder los ist...

Dann kehre ich mal zum Thema zurück.
Gerstern erst Saints Row 3 beendet und ich muss sagen, nettes Spiel aber sich nicht mehr als einen Zehner wert. Das Missionsdesign wiederholt sich dann doch sehr stark, ich glaube mich zu erinnern das in der Hinsicht der 2. Teil abwechslungsreicher war. Jedoch man spielt es wegen der vollkommen abgedrehten Story, kein anderes Spiel nimmt sich selbst so aufs Korn und haut mit Prostituierten, Drogen, wunderlichen Waffen... den Spieler die virtuelle Keule um die Ohren. Auch positiv zu bewerten waren die minimalen Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten, ist zwar egal welche man dort gewählt hat aber es vermittelte einen weiteren Aspekt der spielerischen Freiheit.
Ich fühlte mich doch sehr gut unterhalten, nicht nur wegen dem Auftritt von Burt Reynolds und diversen anderen "Schauspielern", wo mir dann doch noch ein wenig Sex fehlte 
Denn Rest an Nebenmissionen werd ich noch durchspielen und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit einen zweiten Trip nach Steelport wagen, das letzte Drittel der Story war einfach gradios


----------



## TrinityBlade (16. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Gerstern erst Saints Row 3 beendet und ich muss sagen, nettes Spiel aber sich nicht mehr als einen Zehner wert.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Denn Rest an Nebenmissionen werd ich noch durchspielen und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit einen zweiten Trip nach Steelport wagen, das letzte Drittel der Story war einfach gradios


Wie viel sind dir denn Spiele wert, die du nur einmal durchspielst?


----------



## Monalye (16. August 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wie viel sind dir denn Spiele wert, die du nur einmal durchspielst?



gute Frage, ich hab' mit der Relation Kaufpreis/Spielzeit oft schon ein Problem


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. August 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wie viel sind dir denn Spiele wert, die du nur einmal durchspielst?


 
Da ich in letzter Zeit sehr wenig Geld in diverse Spiele investiert habe, liegt der Wert für Spiele die ich nur einmal durchspiele (aufgrund von uninteressanten Spielverlauf oder Zeitmangel) deutlich unter 10€.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> gute Frage, ich hab' mit der Relation Kaufpreis/Spielzeit oft schon ein Problem


 Ich denke für eine Art von Spiel oder eine bestimmten Marke, für die man Feuer und Flamme ist, mag man freiwillig gerne mehr ausgeben zu wollen als für Titel, die man gerne, aber nicht um jeden Preis haben möchte.
Die einzigen Titel, die ich irgendwo zwischen Low-Budget und Vollpreis (zwischen 20 und 30 Euro) erstanden habe, waren die "Dead Space"- und "Assassins Creed"-Spiele.


----------



## Monalye (16. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Da ich in letzter Zeit sehr wenig Geld in diverse Spiele investiert habe, liegt der Wert für Spiele die ich nur einmal durchspiele (aufgrund von uninteressanten Spielverlauf oder Zeitmangel) deutlich unter 10€.



verstehe... ich hab' wohl in den letzten beiden Monaten etwas mehr ausgegeben als sonst. Trotzdem hab' ich sehr nach dem Preis geschaut. Ausser der Spiele, die ich unbedingt haben wollte, wie Dead Space 3 und Bioshock Infinity, hab ich nur beim Steam-Summersale und in der Pyramide "zugeschlagen"

Bioshock1 und Bioshock 2 waren um je 6,90 in der Pyramide, RAGE um 10 € und Painkiller Hell&Damnation CE um 19,90, wobei PK schon ein must-have für mich war, weil ich alle bisher erschienenen Teile hab'.

Noch nicht gespielt hab ich MassEffect2, Darksiders, DeusEx-Human Revolution um je 10 € und Alan Wakes American Nightmare, Red Faction Armageddon und Anomaly Warzone Earth (hab ich schon begonnen, tolles Tower-Offense) für jeweils unter € 3.

Ich hab' gerade das DLC von Dead Space 3 beendet, schon im Spiel+, also das 2. Mal durchgespielt, ich hätt' dazu bitte eine Frage. 
Kann ich ein weiteres Spiel mit der bestehenden Ausrüstung anfangen und wofür sind bitte diese Aktionspunkte, die man jedes Mal bekommt, wenn der Bot unterwegs war?

Und weiß bitte jemand, welche Waffe Isaac in diesen Walktrough-Videos hat (die rote) Dead Space 3 Awakened Walkthrough
der macht damit alles oneshot tot...

Ausserdem macht Isaac in diesen Videos eine Rolle, das krieg ich nicht hin, egal was ich versuche, ist das ein Cheat oder geht das wirklich irgendwie? (Chapter 3, ungefähr Minute 7)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' gerade das DLC von Dead Space 3 beendet, schon im Spiel+, also das 2. Mal durchgespielt, ich hätt' dazu bitte eine Frage.
> Kann ich ein weiteres Spiel mit der bestehenden Ausrüstung anfangen und wofür sind bitte diese Aktionspunkte, die man jedes Mal bekommt, wenn der Bot unterwegs war?
> 
> Und weiß bitte jemand, welche Waffe Isaac in diesen Walktrough-Videos hat (die rote) Dead Space 3 Awakened Walkthrough
> ...


 1. Meines Wissen nimmt man, wenn man DS3 das erste Mal durchgespielt  hat, alle erworbenen Waffen und Upgrades in den nächsthöchsten Durchgang  mit. War eigentlich schon seit DS1 so.
2. Den roten Ballermann kenne ich nicht. Ich nehme immer den Oldschool-Plasmacutter. 
3.  Die Rolle ist neben dem Ducken die einzig neue Bewegungsmethode. Musst  man in den Game-Optionen nachschauen, auf welcher Taste diese bei dir  belegt ist.


----------



## Monalye (16. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 1. Meines Wissen nimmt man, wenn man DS3 das erste Mal durchgespielt  hat, alle erworbenen Waffen und Upgrades in den nächsthöchsten Durchgang  mit. War eigentlich schon seit DS1 so.
> 2. Den roten Ballermann kenne ich nicht. Ich nehme immer den Oldschool-Plasmacutter.
> 3.  Die Rolle ist neben dem Ducken die einzig neue Bewegungsmethode. Musst  man in den Game-Optionen nachschauen, auf welcher Taste diese bei dir  belegt ist.



Ja, ich hab es ja schon 2 x durchgespielt, das zweite Mal im Spiel+, da hab ich alles übernehmen können. Aber wenn ich es jetzt ein drittes Mal spielen möchte, kann ich ja kein Spiel++ starten... ist es möglich auch ein 3. Mal alles zu übernehmen?

Ich nehm auch den Plasmacutter mit dem Sägeblatt als 2. Tool, aber die rote Waffe aus dem Video fasziniert mich schon sehr 

Die Rolle hab ich auch schon in den Optionen gesucht, ich hab' da nur den Zero-G-Sprung, der bei mir auf der Alt-Taste liegt, damit kann ich aber nur beim Auf- oder Abseilen einen Graben überspringen, oder nach der Schwerelosigkeit landen, bzw. abheben... mir gelingt damit keine Rolle 


Edit: Ach und wieder mal war sie blind.... da gibt's ja noch eine Registerkarte mit "grundlegende Steuerung" in den Optionen und da ist auch die Hechtrolle dabei... tja, was soll ich dazu noch sagen 

Weißt du zufällig, wofür die Aktionspunkte sind? Die stehen ganz unten, wenn der Bot was in der Bank abliefert als letztes... ich hab da etwa 170 davon


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab es ja schon 2 x durchgespielt, das zweite Mal im Spiel+, da hab ich alles übernehmen können. Aber wenn ich es jetzt ein drittes Mal spielen möchte, kann ich ja kein Spiel++ starten... ist es möglich auch ein 3. Mal alles zu übernehmen?


Da bin ich überfragt. Habe jeden Teil bisher nur einmal im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad durchgezockt.


Monalye schrieb:


> Die Rolle hab ich auch schon in den Optionen gesucht, ich hab' da nur den Zero-G-Sprung, der bei mir auf der Alt-Taste liegt, damit kann ich aber nur beim Auf- oder Abseilen einen Graben überspringen, oder nach der Schwerelosigkeit landen, bzw. abheben... mir gelingt damit keine Rolle
> 
> 
> Edit: Ach und wieder mal war sie blind.... da gibt's ja noch eine Registerkarte mit "grundlegende Steuerung" in den Optionen und da ist auch die Hechtrolle dabei... tja, was soll ich dazu noch sagen


Hätte mich auch gewundert. Früher oder später muss man/frau darüber stolpern. 


Monalye schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig, wofür die Aktionspunkte sind? Die stehen ganz unten, wenn der Bot was in der Bank abliefert als letztes... ich hab da etwa 170 davon


 Aktionspunkte ? Davon höre ich jetzt zum ersten Mal von...


----------



## LordCrash (16. August 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> @Lord:
> 
> also im Würfelpoker gewinne ich auch mal und ich habe es endlich geschnallt, daß ich die Würfel nochmals anklicken kann, die ich nochmals würfeln möchte. Der Tooltipp kam auch relativ spät im Spiel, erst gegen Ende des 2. Aktes.
> Jetzt bin ich Anfang vom dritten Akt und das Spiel macht Spaß...


Haha, das hätte ich dir von Anfang an sagen können.... 
Hast du noch nie Würfelpoker gespielt (abseits vom Witcher).....?



> PS:
> gegen den Boss auf dem Schlachtenfeld hatte ich auch im einfachen Modus ordentlich zu knacken, aber ich habe ihn trotzdem geschafft.
> Blöd ist nur, daß ich betreffs Lebensbalken umdenken muß, denn in Skyrim, Sacred 2, Dragon Age kann ich einfach Heiltränke schlucken.


Ja, da muss man umdenken. Schnell mal einen Heiltrank einwerfen ist nicht beim Hexer.


----------



## LordCrash (16. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> verstehe... ich hab' wohl in den letzten beiden Monaten etwas mehr ausgegeben als sonst. Trotzdem hab' ich sehr nach dem Preis geschaut. Ausser der Spiele, die ich unbedingt haben wollte, wie Dead Space 3 und Bioshock Infinity, hab ich nur beim Steam-Summersale und in der Pyramide "zugeschlagen"
> 
> Bioshock1 und Bioshock 2 waren um je 6,90 in der Pyramide, RAGE um 10 € und Painkiller Hell&Damnation CE um 19,90, wobei PK schon ein must-have für mich war, weil ich alle bisher erschienenen Teile hab'.
> 
> ...



Da du ja scheinbar so auf Shooter stehst, solltest du dir mal das Humble Origin Bundle anschauen. Da kriegst du mit Battlefield 3, Crysis 2, Medal of Honor und Dead Space (falls du die nicht eh schon hast) ganz guten Nachschub geliefert....


----------



## Monalye (16. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da bin ich überfragt. Habe jeden Teil bisher nur einmal im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad durchgezockt.
> 
> Hätte mich auch gewundert. Früher oder später muss man/frau darüber stolpern.
> 
> Aktionspunkte ? Davon höre ich jetzt zum ersten Mal von...



Ich hab die rote Waffe gefunden, das sind Teufelhörner und man kann sie nur freischalten, wenn man den Classic Modus durchgespielt hat. Damit man den Classic spielen kann, muss man einmal auf Normal durch sein.. die Waffe ist so wie in DS2 der tödliche Finger, nur das man dafür nicht mehr den Hardcoremodus spielen muss, sondern "nur" den Classic

Action 

Dazu hab ich jetzt auch was über die Punkte rausgefunden, die heißen nicht Aktions- sondern Rationspunkte. Die Erklärung lautet: In _DS3 gibt es die sechs Ressourcen: Wolfram, Halbleiter, Altmetall, Somat. Gel, En.-Wandler und Rationspunkte. Während die Rationspunkte das Zahlungsmittel für den downloadbaren Content darstellen, wird aus den ersten Fünf so gut wie alles hergestellt (Waffen, Waffenteile,_


Spoiler



Dead Space 3 - Komplettlösung und Tipps • Eurogamer.de



Also könnte ich mir wohl eine Waffe oder sonstwas drum kaufen, muss ich mir mal ansehen 

Weiißt du zufällig, wie man Screenshots hinbekommt? Ich find keinen Ordner dazu in den Dokumenten, auch nicht im Spielordner selbst, mit "Drucken" und dann bei paint einfügen klappt auch nicht...


----------



## Monalye (16. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Da du ja scheinbar so auf Shooter stehst, solltest du dir mal das Humble Origin Bundle anschauen. Da kriegst du mit Battlefield 3, Crysis 2, Medal of Honor und Dead Space (falls du die nicht eh schon hast) ganz guten Nachschub geliefert....


 
DeadSpace hab ich die komplette Serie, Crysis und Crysis Warhead hab ich auch, aber seh grad' da gäbe es Crysis 2... hm, danke für den Tipp, schau' ich mir auf jeden Fall an


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Weiißt du zufällig, wie man Screenshots hinbekommt? Ich find keinen Ordner dazu in den Dokumenten, auch nicht im Spielordner selbst, mit "Drucken" und dann bei paint einfügen klappt auch nicht...


 Spontan würde ich sagen:
Lad dir das Tool "Fraps" runter. In erster Linie kann man sich damit anzeigen lassen, wieviele fps dein System in den jeweiligen Spielen schafft, aber man kann dort auch erstellte Screenshots hinterlegen.

FRAPS - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Monalye (16. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Spontan würde ich sagen:
> Lad dir das Tool "Fraps" runter. In erster Linie kann man sich damit anzeigen lassen, wieviele fps dein System in den jeweiligen Spielen schafft, aber man kann dort auch erstellte Screenshots hinterlegen.
> 
> FRAPS - Download - CHIP Online



vielen Dank


----------



## Monalye (16. August 2013)

Ich hab' die Gelegenheit genutzt, weil ich in DS3 jetzt ein Classic Game beginne, einen Screenshot zu machen, das ich fürs Spielen von DS2 eine Waffe geschenkt bekomme. Egal wie oft ich ein neues Game erstelle, ich bekomme immer diese Waffe davor 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. August 2013)

Irgendwie juckt mich gerade Oblivion wieder ein wenig. Ich glaube, ich werde diese Wochenende mal wieder ein neues Spiel anfangen, mir noch eine geeignete Balancing Mod suchen, denn das Original-Balancing ist eine Katastrophe. Bleibt nur die Frage: Ein Bretonen-Magier oder ein Khajiit-Dieb? Ich hasse Entscheidungen!

Außerdem werde ich nachher meinen ersten längeren Flug in Outerra Anteworld mit dem Oculus Rift Dev Kit machen. Mit der Cessna durch die Alpen, 60 bis 90 Minuten sind geplant. Inzwischen müsste ich mich an das Ding soweit gewöhnt haben, dass ein längerer Flug problemlos machbar ist.


----------



## Vordack (16. August 2013)

Ich kämpf mich gerade durch Dishonored durch. Ist echt eins meiner Lieblingsspiele geworden


----------



## LordCrash (16. August 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich kämpf mich gerade durch Dishonored durch. Ist echt eins meiner Lieblingsspiele geworden


 
Zum ersten Mal?


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. August 2013)

Ich hab jetzt endlich die Hauptkampagne von *Alan Wake* durch. 
Der Eindruck, den ich zur Häflte des Spiels hatte, hat sich nicht großartig verändert.

Stimmungsvolle, schöne Grafik, gute Charaktere, interessante Story und nur 3 Euro Kaufpreis sind die großen Pluspunkte für mich. Vor allem eben die Story, ohne die ich das Spiel nie zu Ende gebracht hätte. Wobei selbst die unter dem eintönigen Gameplay leidet und gegen Ende hin etwas zu verfahren wird. 

Bei den negativen Punkten steht allgemein Entönigkeit ganz oben. Man bekämpft immerzu die gleichen, langweiligen Gegner, läuft das gesamte Spiel über durch die exakt gleichen Settings und macht immer die gleichen "Rätsel", wenn man die den überhaupt so schimpfen will 
Ziemlich linear ist das Ganze auch, wobei das eher ein kleinerer Negativpunkt ist. 
Schwerer wiegt da schon das Balancing. Eine handvoll Szenen sind viel zu schwer und teilweise fast nicht zu schaffen, zumindest nicht durch kämpfen. Und fliehen ist normalerweise keine Option, da Wake nur ca. 3 Sekunden sprinten kann und alle Gegnertypen viel schneller sind als man selbst. An einer Szene hab ich allein ca. 90 Minuten gehangen bis ich es mit großer Mühe geschafft hab dem Kampf zu entfliehen. Während diesem Fight hat ein Controller tapfer sein Leben gelassen 

Lustigerweise hab ich die Kampagne, laut Steam-Achievement, auf Schwer abgeschlossen. Und das obwohl dieser Schwierigkeitsgrad gar nicht zur Auswahl stand. Es gab nur Leicht, Normal und Alptraum.

Abschließend ein sehr mittelmäßiges Spiel, das über 11 Stunden hauptsächlich Frust und Langeweile in mir ausgelöst hat und nur teilweise durch die Story motiviert hat. Ich würde es eher nicht weiter empfehlen. 
Wenn ich es bewerten müsste, würde es wahrscheinlich bei 5-6/10 stehen.

Es gibt noch 2 Special Episoden und das American Nightmare Add-On, ob ich die spielen werde weiß ich noch nicht. Reinschauen werd ich wohl mal


----------



## Monalye (16. August 2013)

Ich hab' nur American Nightmare, aber mir wurde das schon am Anfang zu fad, als ich ewig mit einer "Tussi" in der Garage reden musste, gleich wenig später kamen so starke Gegner und ich hatte, weil erst kurz nach Spielbeginn, kaum Munition, die im Flug verbraucht war. Bin da sicher 10 x chancenlos gestorben... dann hab' ichs lassen und deinstalliert.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' nur American Nightmare, aber mir wurde das schon am Anfang zu fad, als ich ewig mit einer "Tussi" in der Garage reden musste, gleich wenig später kamen so starke Gegner und ich hatte, weil erst kurz nach Spielbeginn, kaum Munition, die im Flug verbraucht war. Bin da sicher 10 x chancenlos gestorben... dann hab' ichs lassen und deinstalliert.


 
Ja Munition ist im Hauptspiel auch öfters mal ein Problem, weil man an gefühlt 100 Stellen seine komplette Ausrüstung verliert und wieder neu sammeln muss.
Ich könnte, was die Kontrapunkte angeht, wahrscheinlich noch ewig weiterschreiben 
Was ich absolut nicht verstehe, ist warum das Spiel bei den Kritiken so gut weggekommen ist. Nicht nur hier bei PCGames (da bin ich sowas gewöhnt ), sondern auch international. Meiner Meinung nach völlig überbewertet.


----------



## LordCrash (16. August 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ja Munition ist im Hauptspiel auch öfters mal ein Problem, weil man an gefühlt 100 Stellen seine komplette Ausrüstung verliert und wieder neu sammeln muss.
> Ich könnte, was die Kontrapunkte angeht, wahrscheinlich noch ewig weiterschreiben
> Was ich absolut nicht verstehe, ist warum das Spiel bei den Kritiken so gut weggekommen ist. Nicht nur hier bei PCGames (da bin ich sowas gewöhnt ), sondern auch international. Meiner Meinung nach völlig überbewertet.


 
Das ist mir auch schleierhaft, ganz ehrlich...gerade das Balancing ist furchtbar, wie du auch treffend formuliert hast. 

Amercian Nightmare ist übrigens noch weniger Story und viel mehr Geballer. Und da das im Hauptspiel schon nicht sonderlich interessant war, weiß ich nicht, ob du dir da viel von versprechen solltest....


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch schleierhaft, ganz ehrlich...gerade das Balancing ist furchtbar, wie du auch treffend formuliert hast.
> 
> Amercian Nightmare ist übrigens noch weniger Story und viel mehr Geballer. Und da das im Hauptspiel schon nicht sonderlich interessant war, weiß ich nicht, ob du dir da viel von versprechen solltest....


 
Nach dem entäuschenden Hauptspiel erwarte ich da nicht wirklich viel 
Aber echt, noch mehr Geballer? Cool, nachdem das der langweiligste und nervigste Aspekt des Spiels war, kann ich es jetzt kaum abwarten mit dem AddOn anzufangen 
Aber ich schau mir erstmal noch die beiden Special Episoden an, die führen glaube ich die Story des Hauptspiels fort. Könnte also noch halbwegs interessant sein...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. August 2013)

Ich mochte Alan Wake und habe es sogar zweimal durchgespielt. Erst auf Xbox 360, dann noch mal auf PC. American Nightmare sieht grafisch nochmal ein wenig polierter aus, als das Hauptspiel, wenn mich meine Augen da nicht getäuscht haben. Gefallen hat es mir zwar auch, aber es ist eben (handlungsbedingt) sehr repetitiv - man wiederholt sich also wortwörtlich. Macht aber nichts, dafür gibt es mehr Action. Ich habe es auf schwer durchgespielt und bin an keiner Stelle hängen geblieben. Ohne jetzt den Checker zu markieren, aber so schwer ist das Spiel nun echt nicht. 

Habe mir auf Steam via Early-Access *Betrayer* gekauft. Nettes Spiel, aber eben noch Alpha und bevor ich mich reinhänge, warte ich auf die fertige Version, weil Spielstände mit kommenden Updates ggf. unbrauchbar werden. Wollte es aber dennoch schon ausprobieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten weiterhin L.A. Noir...


----------



## Neawoulf (16. August 2013)

"Betrayer" sieht richtig interessant aus. Hab bis gerade nicht einmal von dem Titel gehört. Wird im Auge behalten!


----------



## Exar-K (16. August 2013)

Schwarz-weiß mit etwas rot, das erinnert mich an MadWorld.


----------



## LordCrash (16. August 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> "Betrayer" sieht richtig interessant aus. Hab bis gerade nicht einmal von dem Titel gehört. Wird im Auge behalten!


 
Ne, da fehlt mir die Farbe.....


----------



## Neawoulf (16. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ne, da fehlt mir die Farbe.....


 
Ich bin farbenblind. Das passt schon  Ich mag den Kontrast. Im ersten Moment dachte ich, das wäre ein S/W Screenshot mit hochgedrehtem Kontrast.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. August 2013)

An den Grafikstil müssen sich die Augen erstmal ein paar Minuten gewöhnen. Für manch einen kann es sicherlich recht anstrengend sein. Hier ruhig noch ein paar... 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. August 2013)

der hell-dunkel Kontrast ist schon extrem. Erinnert mich an den Film _Renaissance_. Dort gefiel mir das sw allerdings sehr.


----------



## Enisra (16. August 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> der hell-dunkel Kontrast ist schon extrem. Erinnert mich an den Film _Renaissance_. Dort gefiel mir das sw allerdings sehr.


 
hm stimmt, wobei das da aber noch Extremer war


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. August 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Macht aber nichts, dafür gibt es mehr Action. Ich habe es auf schwer durchgespielt und bin an keiner Stelle hängen geblieben. Ohne jetzt den Checker zu markieren, aber so schwer ist das Spiel nun echt nicht.


 
Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad von American Nightmare kann ich ja noch nichts sagen 

Das Hauptspiel würde ich, insgesamt gesehen, auch nicht als schwer bezeichnen. Nur eben einige Stellen, an denen ich ganz schön zu kämpfen hatte und die meiner Meinung nach einfach unfair sind. 
Und ich hab auch schon einiges gespielt, bin also niemand, der da schnell am verzweifeln ist


----------



## Chemenu (20. August 2013)

Grad eben seit Monaten und wahrscheinlich 142 Updates mal wieder Aliens: Colonial Marines weitergespielt. Ja, genau. 
Bin jetzt in irgendwelchen Kanälen ohne Waffen weil mich die Aliens "entführt" (und wer weiß was sonst noch) haben.^^
Ich könnte nicht behaupten dass das Spiel seit dem Erscheinungsdatum durch die Updates besser geworden ist. Die Grafik sieht wohl minimal besser aus, aber das Gameplay ist immer noch  . Die KI Kameraden laufen viel zu schnell, die beamen sich förmlich durch die Level. Und bleiben dauernd irgendwo hängen. Und man kann (zum Glück muss man bei der schlechten KI schon sagen) durch sie durch laufen und schiessen. Und überhaupt, dass die unsterblich sind ist einfach total scheisse und macht das Spiel unglaubwürdig. Da kommt einfach kein Feeling auf, auch wenn zumindest die original Filmmusik top ist. 
Naja, wahrscheinlich wars das jetzt wieder für ein paar Monate...Ob ich die Kampagne jemals beenden werde?

# Edit
Ha, wie geil! Grad in Steam gelesen:


> Aliens: Colonial Marines wasn’t a fun game to play, it was no fun to make,  and I wouldn’t be surprised if the poor sales assistants stocking it  all got nasty cuts from the box – like the tomb of Tutankhamun, anyone  with any connection to it seems to have suffered in one way or another.


Quelle: pcgamer.com


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

BF3 SP und Co-op....

Mann, diese On-Screen Effekte gehen mir echt auf den Sack.....wer hat sich nur so einen (nicht ausschaltbaren) Unfug einfallen lassen? 

Abgesehen davon lässt die SP-Kampagne natürlich auch einiges zu wünschen übrig....


----------



## Lukecheater (21. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> BF3 SP und Co-op....
> 
> Mann, diese On-Screen Effekte gehen mir echt auf den Sack.....wer hat sich nur so einen (nicht ausschaltbaren) Unfug einfallen lassen?
> 
> Abgesehen davon lässt die SP-Kampagne natürlich auch einiges zu wünschen übrig....


 
BF hat 'ne Singleplayer Kampagne? Interessant, wusst ich gar nicht... 

Nee Spaß beiseite... ich fand es schön, dass sie versucht haben da einen Mehrwert zu bieten für das Geld und ich hatte auch einen, aber BF spielt man ja wegen dem MP... Bf2 hatte gar keine SP-Kampagne und ich hab sie nicht vermisst


----------



## LordCrash (21. August 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> BF hat 'ne Singleplayer Kampagne? Interessant, wusst ich gar nicht...


 
Kann man auch kaum von der CoD Kampagne unterscheiden......sehr ähnlich aufgebaut, linear, skriptlastig, 5-6 Stunden lang, usw..... 

Schade ist, dass es nicht noch deutlich mehr Ko-op Missionen gibt. Die sechs kurzen Missionen (jede so ca. 10-15 Minuten lang) haben echt Spaß gemacht und da kam es auch wirklich aufs Teamplay an....ich würde mir ja für BF4 eine komplette Ko-op Kampagne wünschen, aber das wird wohl ein frommer Wunsch bleiben.....


"aber BF spielt man ja wegen dem MP" 

Wer ist man? Ein Spiel ohne SP-Kampagne spiel ich erst gar nicht.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> "aber BF spielt man ja wegen dem MP"
> 
> Wer ist man? Ein Spiel ohne SP-Kampagne spiel ich erst gar nicht.


 
Zitat: "Bf2 hatte gar keine SP-Kampagne und ich hab sie nicht vermisst"  Bf war eigentlich immer ein reines Multiplayer Spiel. Bei Bf3 wollte DICE halt zeigen, dass sie auch imposante Skript-Kampagne à la CoD können und ich fand es auch teilweise ganz in Ordnung, aber so packend wie Modern Warfare (was meiner Meinung nach ein richtig gutes Spiel war, Stichwort "Sniper-Mission") war es bei weitem nicht. Wsl eher so wie die späteren CoD Teile, die ich aus Prinzip nicht mehr gespielt habe.


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2013)

wollte Dice nicht versuchen den Erfolg vom Three Kings Klon Bad Company zu wiederholen?


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. August 2013)

Hab jetzt auch mal die beiden Special-Episoden von Alan Wake durch. 
Von meiner Meinung über das Spiel hat sich nichts geändert, die beiden Episoden machen aber im Vergleich zum Hauptspiel natürlich auch nicht viel anders  Nur das Setting der 2.Episode war wesentlich interessanter, weil man nicht nur noch durch Wälder streift, sondern sich durch eine schön abgefahrene Traumwelt bewegt.
Weiterhin wurde die Story sinnvoll fortgesetzt, das Ende des Hauptspiels hatte mir nicht so gefallen, das Ende der Special-Episoden gefällt mir wesentlich besser. 

Außerdem hab ich mal American Nightmare angespielt. Und siehe da: ich bin positiv überrascht. 
Zwar gibt es jetzt keine wirklich interessante Story mehr der man folgen kann, aber dafür ist das Kampfsystem viel besser 
Wake bewegt sich viel schneller und flüssiger und ist so viel angenehmer zu steuern. Hinzu kommen mehr und abwechslungsreichere Waffen und anscheinend auch mehr verschiedene Gegner. Außerdem sieht die Grafik noch ein Stück  besser aus und das Wüsten-Setting bietet die Art von Abwechslung nach der ich mich im gesamten Hauptspiel gesehnt habe 
Selbst das Anfokussieren mit der Tachenlampe ist jetzt leichter geworden. 

Im Vergeich zu dem Hauptspiel bin ich regelrecht euphorisch geworden, als ich gemerkt hab, dass es sich jetzt viel besser steuert  Wird vllt trotzdem irgendwann einseitig werden, aber mit dem Kampfsystem werd ich denke ich mehr Spass haben. Die paar Stunden Spielzeit, die AN hat, werden sich damit auf jeden Fall aushalten lassen


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. August 2013)

Das große Problem bei Alan Wake war eben, dass es zu eintönig in Sachen Spielmechanik und Gegnervielfalt war. Man kämpft eben die ganze Zeit gegen die gleichen Gegner. Von der Geschichte und der Atmosphäre her finde ich es dennoch ganz gut. Das hab ich sogar bisher 2-Mal durchgespielt und gerade als ich es natürlich das 2.Mal schon durch hatte, haben sie bei Steam auch Karten für dieses Spiel eingeführt. Tolle Wurst 

Und Alan Wake war auch eines der Spiele, bei dem es sich wirklich gelohnt hat, die Retail-Version zu holen: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81y+Nq6UXbL._SL1500_.jpg
Da war eine Menge drin. Bei sowas greif ich dann auch lieber zur Ladenversion


----------



## LordCrash (21. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das große Problem bei Alan Wake war eben, dass es zu eintönig in Sachen Spielmechanik und Gegnervielfalt war. Man kämpft eben die ganze Zeit gegen die gleichen Gegner. Von der Geschichte und der Atmosphäre her finde ich es dennoch ganz gut. Das hab ich sogar bisher 2-Mal durchgespielt und gerade als ich es natürlich das 2.Mal schon durch hatte, haben sie bei Steam auch Karten für dieses Spiel eingeführt. Tolle Wurst



Lass das Spiel halt für ne Stunde laufen im Hauptmenü, während du unter der Dusche stehst oder so. Dann hast auch deine Karten....


----------



## LordCrash (21. August 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Zitat: "Bf2 hatte gar keine SP-Kampagne und ich hab sie nicht vermisst"  Bf war eigentlich immer ein reines Multiplayer Spiel. Bei Bf3 wollte DICE halt zeigen, dass sie auch imposante Skript-Kampagne à la CoD können und ich fand es auch teilweise ganz in Ordnung, aber so packend wie Modern Warfare (was meiner Meinung nach ein richtig gutes Spiel war, Stichwort "Sniper-Mission") war es bei weitem nicht. Wsl eher so wie die späteren CoD Teile, die ich aus Prinzip nicht mehr gespielt habe.


 
Was interessiert mich "immer"? 

BF3 hatte ne Kampagne und Ko-op Missionen, also hab ich das gespielt. Wenn es nur MP hätte, hätte ich es gleich links liegen gelassen.


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2013)

Alternativ kann man das auch minimieren und ein anderes Spiel spielen


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. August 2013)

Die Kampagne von BF3 ist auch wirklich sehr schwach. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich die bis heute noch nicht durch habe. Da hab ich schon nach kurzer Zeit die Lust verloren, weil sie einfach nur langweilig ist. Mal schauen, ob ich mich irgendwann noch mal daran wage. 
Da sind selbst die SP-Kampagnen von COD besser


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. August 2013)

Gerade hab ich *Afterfall: Insanity Extended Edition* durchgespielt. Im Grunde ist die Spielmechanik da ähnlich wie bei Dead Space, allerdings mit anderen Waffen, man hat entweder Schusswaffen oder kann herumliegende Gegenstände wie Äxte, Hammer etc. nehmen. Das alles ist natürlich mind. 1 Stufe schwächer. Von der Atmosphäre ist es an sich ganz okay, vom Gameplay auch, es hat aber so seine Schwächen. Das Ganze wirkt teilweise etwas holprig und auch das Balancing ist manchmal merkwürdig. So sind manche Levels/Gegner viel zu leicht und dann gibt es fast unschaffbare Passagen, die teilweise wirklich unfair sind. Vermutlich deswegen auch Extended Edition, weil sie das Ganze teils überarbeitet haben, aber wohl nicht alle Schwächen ausmerzen konnten. Wer wirklich großer Fan solcher Spiele ist, der kann durchaus mal reinschauen, ansonsten muss man es nicht unbedingt gespielt haben, verpassen wird man nämlich nichts. Und man sollte kein schwaches Gemüt haben, weil wie beschrieben kann man Äxte etc. verwenden und dem Gegner einfach mal die Rübe abhauen, wer da empfindlich ist, für den ist das Spiel auch nichts. Müsste ich es bewerten, dann würde ich so eine Wertung zw. 65-70 geben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gerade hab ich *Afterfall: Insanity Extended Edition* durchgespielt. Im Grunde ist die Spielmechanik da ähnlich wie bei Dead Space, allerdings mit anderen Waffen, man hat entweder Schusswaffen oder kann herumliegende Gegenstände wie Äxte, Hammer etc. nehmen. Das alles ist natürlich mind. 1 Stufe schwächer. Von der Atmosphäre ist es an sich ganz okay, vom Gameplay auch, es hat aber so seine Schwächen. Das Ganze wirkt teilweise etwas holprig und auch das Balancing ist manchmal merkwürdig. So sind manche Levels/Gegner viel zu leicht und dann gibt es fast unschaffbare Passagen, die teilweise wirklich unfair sind. Vermutlich deswegen auch Extended Edition, weil sie das Ganze teils überarbeitet haben, aber wohl nicht alle Schwächen ausmerzen konnten. Wer wirklich großer Fan solcher Spiele ist, der kann durchaus mal reinschauen, ansonsten muss man es nicht unbedingt gespielt haben, verpassen wird man nämlich nichts. Und man sollte kein schwaches Gemüt haben, weil wie beschrieben kann man Äxte etc. verwenden und dem Gegner einfach mal die Rübe abhauen, wer da empfindlich ist, für den ist das Spiel auch nichts. Müsste ich es bewerten, dann würde ich so eine Wertung zw. 65-70 geben.


Soweit ich mich erinnern kann wurde es doch auch als das "neue Dead Space" bezeichnet. Wie ist denn der Schockergrad bei dem Spiel ?


----------



## Taiwez (21. August 2013)

Ich spiele im Moment die *The Walking Dead*- Reihe von Telltale Games. Ich hab mir auf Steam das Gesamtpaket gekauft, also auch mit der Erweiterung "400 Days". Dazu muss man sagen, dass dies das erste adventure-lastige Spiel ist, dass ich gespielt habe, da mich das Genre eigentlich recht wenig interessiert und ich dem auch eigentlich nicht viel abgewinnen kann.
Aber The Walking Dead fesselt mich trotzdem. Grade als Serienfan komme ich hier voll auf meine Kosten, was die Geschichte angeht, da auch einige Male sehr offensichtlich auf die Fehrnsehserie angespielt wird. Gefällt mir richtig gut.
Außerdem bin ich ein totaler Fan von Spielen, in denen ich maßgeblich durch meine Handlungen am Spielgeschehen beteiligt bin, soll heißen dass meine Entscheidungen sich schon sehr stark auf den Spielverlauf auswirken. Auch die Idee mit den Episoden finde ich grade in dem Ansatz gut durchdacht, da ich auch noch mehrere Episoden später meine zuvor getroffenen Entscheidungen immer wieder vor Augen gehalten bekomme.
Was mich etwas geärgert hat waren die zum Teil gleichen Hotspots mit den immer gleichen Dialogen. Warum kann ich mir einen Zaun mehrmals anschauen und Lee kommentieren lassen? Hätte man die Hotspots, die ich schon abgeklappert habe, nicht ausgrauen können? 
Zudem ist es manchmal recht langatmig, Lee von einem Hotspot zum nächsten zu schicken, weil der gute sich strikt weigert, seinen Schlendergang abzulegen.
Aber das ist nun wirklich Meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau.
Alles in Allem kann ich sagen, dass mich TWD sehr gut unterhält und ich jedem Serien- bzw. Adventure Fan die Reihe nur ans Herz legen kann. Bei Steam kann man sich das ganze Recht preiswert kaufen, ist auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert.
9.5/10 möglichen Punkten auf meiner Spielspaßskala!


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2013)

*the walking dead* ist ein schöner beweis dafür, das letztendlich nur eins zählt: spaß.
plötzlich sind die dauernden, und ansonsten komplett verhassten, qt-events kein thema mehr und auch das im allgemeinen ja eher dürftige gameplay wird nicht oder nur selten mal ernsthaft bemängelt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *the walking dead* ist ein schöner beweis dafür, das letztendlich nur eins zählt: spaß.
> plötzlich sind die dauernden, und ansonsten komplett verhassten, qt-events kein thema mehr und auch das im allgemeinen ja eher dürftige gameplay wird nicht oder nur selten mal ernsthaft bemängelt.


 In erster Linie ist es das Storytelling, dass den Spielspaß von TWD ausmacht.
Gäbe es diese nicht, wäre überhaupt keine Spielmotivation vorhanden.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In erster Linie ist es das Storytelling, dass den Spielspaß von TWD ausmacht.
> Gäbe es diese nicht, wäre überhaupt keine Spielmotivation vorhanden.


 
Hat Bonkic das nicht im Prinzip so gesagt?


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Hat Bonkic das nicht im Prinzip so gesagt?


 Das zählt für sauerland nicht!!11

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass mit seiner Argumentation und Beschreibung LA Noire ein Spitzenspiel sein müsste!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das zählt für sauerland nicht!!11
> 
> Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass mit seiner Argumentation und Beschreibung LA Noire ein Spitzenspiel sein müsste!


 Sei doch nicht sofort beleidigt, wenn ich deinem "L.A. Noir ist genial"-Gehype wenig abgewinnen kann. Freies Land, freies Recht.


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2013)

NEIN NEIN NEIN!

*Scheitel aus dem Gesicht käm und auf die Tischplatte hau*

Ich bin nicht beleidigt, schlussendlich hab ich LA Noire nicht programmiert. Ich bin nur verwundert, wie man so ein Meisterwerk nicht als solches erkennen kann! 

Okay, selbst das nicht: ich finde es nur lustig, dass du bei TWD die Story und die Charaktere als herausragend anerkennst, aber bei LA Noire nicht? Klar, wenn man ein Fan von Krimis ist ( was du ja IMO bist ) und auf Noire Geschichten steht, dann ist doch LA Noire der heilige Gral unter den Computerspielen?!

*Den* Punkt kann und will ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Chemenu (21. August 2013)

The Walking Dead... Ich hab bei einem Kumpel mal zwei oder drei Folgen der Serie gesehen. Der war total begeistert davon. Ich konnte allerdings nicht wirklich verstehen warum.
Da ist die ganze Zeit über nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts passiert. Da wurde nur geredet und geredet... von Zombies keine Spur.
Als dann nach Ewigkeiten endlich mal ein Zombie auftauchte war das eine Fräulin doch tatsächlich nicht in der Lage dem Zombie mit der Schrotflinte ins Gesicht zu schießen. Stattdessen zögerte sie nur bis der Zombie sie in seinen Fängen hatte. Anscheinend wollte die das lieber ausdiskutieren. 
Ab da habe ich der Serie den Titel "Talking Dead" verpasst und beschlossen, dass mir die Serie zu doof und vor allem zu langweilig ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> NEIN NEIN NEIN!
> 
> *Scheitel aus dem Gesicht käm und auf die Tischplatte hau*
> 
> ...


 *seufz*

Begreifst du es immer noch nicht ? Cole Phelps, sein Partner und alle anderen Personen, die Story... DAS ist in meinen Augen nicht das Schlechte an diesem Spiel (auch wenn ich Phelps trotz der eingestreuten Flashbacks für eine recht oberflächlich vorgestellte Figur halte... Identifizieren konnte ich mich mit ihm schwer bis gar nicht), sondern das Gameplay an sich. Es klang alles so vielversprechend, aber in der Praxis war es für mich recht öde.   

Zum eigentlichen Sachverhalt:
Wenn dann kommt TWD noch dem am nächsten, was ein echtes (!) Adventure ausmacht. Abseits der Dialogführung ist das Gameplay ziemlich klassisch, wenn auch natürlich sehr vereinfacht. Gegenstände auflesen und kombinieren, das gibt es, nur nicht im ähnlichen Umfang anderer Konkurrenztitel. Abenteuer-Profis werden nicht lange daran zu knabbern haben.
L.A.N. ist dagegen nur ein auf Spurensuche beschränktes Action-Adventure - der Begriff "Wimmelbildspiel" geisterte da unentwegt in meinem Kopf -, aber mit einigem Leerlauf und gewissen Fruststellen. Während die Dialogwahl von TWD die Geschichte gewissermaßen lenkt und den Charakter Lee Everett entsprechend definiert, erinnert mich die Überführung von Zeugen und Tätern im Rockstar-Game wie eine von tausendfach gesehenen CSI-Episoden, wo nur die Lösung des Falls das Ziel ist.

Auch ist der Spielablauf von L.A.N. für meinen Geschmack zu monoton. Alles zielt auf dieses Rangsystem ab, wofür man bei seinen Ermittlungen Punkte kassiert oder gar verliert. Sowas kann ich nicht mit einem klassischen Adventure vereinbaren. 

Ich mag groß und gut erzählte Stories, ich liebe es sogar, wenn es sehr dialoglastig wird, und das Setting von L.A.N. wurde auch gut eingefangen (für mich als Film-Kenner ein großes Plus)... L.A.N. war aber für mich einfach nicht genug *Adventure*. Vielleicht verstehst du jetzt worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> The Walking Dead... Ich hab bei einem Kumpel mal zwei oder drei Folgen der Serie gesehen. Der war total begeistert davon. Ich konnte allerdings nicht wirklich verstehen warum.
> Da ist die ganze Zeit über nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts passiert. Da wurde nur geredet und geredet... von Zombies keine Spur.
> Als dann nach Ewigkeiten endlich mal ein Zombie auftauchte war das eine Fräulin doch tatsächlich nicht in der Lage dem Zombie mit der Schrotflinte ins Gesicht zu schießen. Stattdessen zögerte sie nur bis der Zombie sie in seinen Fängen hatte. Anscheinend wollte die das lieber ausdiskutieren.
> Ab da habe ich der Serie den Titel "Talking Dead" verpasst und beschlossen, dass mir die Serie zu doof und vor allem zu langweilig ist.


 Du hast wohl eine reine Reduzierung auf Zombie-Gemetzel erwartet, stimmts ? Mit Blut, Gedärm etc. bis zum Abwinken...

Auch wenn der erste Eindruck das vermittelt, ist TWD im Kern eine Drama-Serie, in der es um psychologisches Kräftemessen, Zusammenhalt und Konfliktlösung bzw. -vermeidung geht, trotz der pessimisten Ausgangslage, eben wegen der Zombie-Bedrohung.

Ein Schlachtfest steckt nicht dahinter, die Illusion muss ich dir da nehmen.


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2013)

ja, man muss sagen das man The Walking Dead halt als Melrouse Place mit Zombies beschreibt
Wenn einem das nicht zusagt, nun ja


----------



## Taiwez (21. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *the walking dead* ist ein schöner beweis dafür, das letztendlich nur eins zählt: spaß.
> plötzlich sind die dauernden, und ansonsten komplett verhassten, qt-events kein thema mehr und auch das im allgemeinen ja eher dürftige gameplay wird nicht oder nur selten mal ernsthaft bemängelt.



Eigentlich ist es ja in dem Sinne kein "Gameplay", wie in anderen Spielen. Eigentlich "spielt" man nur eine Geschichte nach, entscheidet sich an diversen handlungssträngen für eine Richtung und darf zwischendurch mal entscheiden, wohin der Charakter läuft..

PS: The Talking Dead, zu gut!


----------



## Chemenu (21. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du hast wohl eine reine Reduzierung auf Zombie-Gemetzel erwartet, stimmts ? Mit Blut, Gedärm etc. bis zum Abwinken...
> 
> Auch wenn der erste Eindruck das vermittelt, ist TWD im Kern eine Drama-Serie, in der es um psychologisches Kräftemessen, Zusammenhalt und Konfliktlösung bzw. -vermeidung geht, trotz der pessimisten Ausgangslage, eben wegen der Zombie-Bedrohung.
> 
> Ein Schlachtfest steckt nicht dahinter, die Illusion muss ich dir da nehmen.


 
Ich hab absolut nichts gegen dialoglastige Filme/Serien. Ich fand z.B. auch Jericho gut, wobei die Serie leider eingestampft wurde. Aber TWD war mir einfach ab der von mir beschriebenen Szene zu dumm. Wenn aufgrund Gewissenskonflikten versucht wird mit Zombies zu verhandeln ist es bei mir vorbei.


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...] Vielleicht verstehst du jetzt worauf ich hinaus will.


 Nö ... nicht wirklich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nö ... nicht wirklich.


 Dann belassen wir es dabei, dass "L.A. Noir" nicht das Spiel ist, was ich mir erhofft habe und der erste Titel seit Jahren ist, welchen ich wieder verscherbelt habe. Punkt.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. August 2013)

*Criterion's NFS: Most Wanted*

Macht schon mächtig Laune die ganze Stadt nach flotten Flitzern abzusuchen, mich stört nichtmal, dass die ollen DLC-Karren nur gegen Bares verfügbar sind. 

Schön auch das die Ladezeiten nicht mehr so elendig lang sind wie in *Hot Pursuit*.
Bisher ein gelungenes Remake.


----------



## svd (21. August 2013)

Ehrlich? Mich hat es in den Wahnsinn getrieben, mindestes dreimal kaputt zu gehen (mit Kameraschwenk und so), während ich von einem zum nächsten Rennen gerast bin. Das mit den kurzen Ladezeiten stimmt aber. Gott sei Dank.

Und obwohl ich weiß, dass es "Nikibur Straight X" heißt, kann ich nicht anders, als "Niki Burstrate X" zu lesen. Scheiß Killerspiele, sag ich mal.

Bin noch immer in "Tomb Raider: Anniversary" unterwegs. Alleine die Levels in Ägypten sind die mühevolle Reise wert.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. August 2013)

Gerade erstmal wieder ne Runde Kerbal Space Program gespielt und meine Betankungsstation in einen schönen runden 125 km Orbit gebracht. Das Problem ist, dass jetzt noch die vier 50 Tonnen Tanks fehlen, die ich nicht so einfach in den Orbit kriege,  da an beiden Enden Docking-Ports sind und ich so nur seitlich Triebwerke und Raketen befestigen kann. Das endet meist damit, dass ich zuviel Gewicht oder zu wenig Treibstoff habe. Und den Hauptank darf ich ja nicht anzapfen,  weil der in vollem Zustand an die Station soll. Schwierig, aber spaßig,  irgendwie schaffe ich das heute noch (und sonst morgen).


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. August 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gerade erstmal wieder ne Runde Kerbal Space Program gespielt und meine Betankungsstation in einen schönen runden 125 km Orbit gebracht. Das Problem ist, dass jetzt noch die vier 50 Tonnen Tanks fehlen, die ich nicht so einfach in den Orbit kriege,  da an beiden Enden Docking-Ports sind und ich so nur seitlich Triebwerke und Raketen befestigen kann. Das endet meist damit, dass ich zuviel Gewicht oder zu wenig Treibstoff habe. Und den Hauptank darf ich ja nicht anzapfen,  weil der in vollem Zustand an die Station soll. Schwierig, aber spaßig,  irgendwie schaffe ich das heute noch (und sonst morgen).


 
Hätte ich ja auch mal voll Bock drauf. Was ich aber schon für einen kranken Scheiß von den anderen auf VGZ gelesen habe, lässt den Eindruck erwecken, dass Spiel ist für mich höchstwahrscheinlich zu komplex.


----------



## legion333 (21. August 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Hätte ich ja auch mal voll Bock drauf. Was ich aber schon für einen kranken Scheiß von den anderen auf VGZ gelesen habe, lässt den Eindruck erwecken, dass Spiel ist für mich höchstwahrscheinlich zu komplex.


 
Probier es doch  mal aus, gibt ne Demo auf Steam


----------



## Neawoulf (21. August 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Hätte ich ja auch mal voll Bock drauf. Was ich aber schon für einen kranken Scheiß von den anderen auf VGZ gelesen habe, lässt den Eindruck erwecken, dass Spiel ist für mich höchstwahrscheinlich zu komplex.


 
Wie Legion schon schrieb: Einfach mal die Demo antesten. Das Spiel ist zwar sehr komplex was die Möglichkeiten angeht, aber gleichzeitig auch relativ unkompliziert zu steuern. Fachbegriffe wie Periapsis, Apoapsis, Gravity Turn, Prograde und Retrograde hat man schnell drauf (vielmehr gibt es da auch nicht) und der Rest kommt beim Spielen. Man tastet sich Schritt für Schritt heran und hat schnell den ersten Satelliten im Orbit. Ab da muss man eigentlich nur noch den Umgang mit Manöverpunkten lernen und dann geht die fröhliche Raketenbastelei los. Man kann sich auch erstmal an Flugzeugen versuchen. Im Grunde ist es eine Art Weltraum-Lego mit Physikengine.


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gerade erstmal wieder ne Runde Kerbal Space Program gespielt und meine Betankungsstation in einen schönen runden 125 km Orbit gebracht. Das Problem ist, dass jetzt noch die vier 50 Tonnen Tanks fehlen, die ich nicht so einfach in den Orbit kriege,  da an beiden Enden Docking-Ports sind und ich so nur seitlich Triebwerke und Raketen befestigen kann. Das endet meist damit, dass ich zuviel Gewicht oder zu wenig Treibstoff habe. Und den Hauptank darf ich ja nicht anzapfen,  weil der in vollem Zustand an die Station soll. Schwierig, aber spaßig,  irgendwie schaffe ich das heute noch (und sonst morgen).


 
kannst du nicht so ein Multimodul-Station machen wie die Mir? Oder gehen im dem Spiel nur so Stationen wie Saljut bzw. Skylab machen die in einer Tour in den Weltraum fliegen? Oder die Tanke leer hochfliegen und dann befüllen geht auch nicht?

Um mal das RL-Wissen anzuzapfen wenn man das Spiel noch nicht hat aber dennoch jede Menge Raumfahrtwissen


----------



## Neawoulf (21. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> kannst du nicht so ein Multimodul-Station machen wie die Mir? Oder gehen im dem Spiel nur so Stationen wie Saljut bzw. Skylab machen die in einer Tour in den Weltraum fliegen? Oder die Tanke leer hochfliegen und dann befüllen geht auch nicht?
> 
> Um mal das RL-Wissen anzuzapfen wenn man das Spiel noch nicht hat aber dennoch jede Menge Raumfahrtwissen


 
Doch, das geht schon alles irgendwie (volle Tanks müssen leergebrannt werden, wenn man leere mitnehmen will). Die Station wird aus fünf Modulen bestehen: Das Mittelstück für Besatzung,  Strom und Andockschleusen und vier 50t Tanks + RCS-Behälter (für Manövriertriebwerke). Ich könnte die vier 50t Tanks leer mitnehmen,  aber dann müsste ich ja noch vier oder acht mal hoch, damit ich die Tanks befüllen kann. Ich hab Leute gesehen, die mehr als 120 Tonnen Fracht mit einem Flug in den Orbit gebracht haben. Da werde ich das mit den 50 Tonnen auch irgendwie hinkriegen.  Das Problem ist ja auch nicht das reine Gewicht,  sondern dass  ich nur außen Triebwerke befestigen kann, weil der 50t Tank an beiden Enden Docking Ports hat.


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2013)

hmmm, tjoa, doof wenn das Spiel nicht genau wie die Realität funktioniert, weil Saljut 7 auch 2 Dockingstationen hatte und es in der Realität nicht wirklich exotische Anordnungen der Raketentriebwerke gibt
dann schätze ich bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als die Sea Dragon nachzubauen:
Sea Dragon

450-550t in einen LEO zu bringen dürfte wohl ausreichen für alles


----------



## legion333 (21. August 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Doch, das geht schon alles irgendwie (volle Tanks müssen leergebrannt werden, wenn man leere mitnehmen will). Die Station wird aus fünf Modulen bestehen: Das Mittelstück für Besatzung,  Strom und Andockschleusen und vier 50t Tanks + RCS-Behälter (für Manövriertriebwerke). Ich könnte die vier 50t Tanks leer mitnehmen,  aber dann müsste ich ja noch vier oder acht mal hoch, damit ich die Tanks befüllen kann. Ich hab Leute gesehen, die mehr als 120 Tonnen Fracht mit einem Flug in den Orbit gebracht haben. Da werde ich das mit den 50 Tonnen auch irgendwie hinkriegen.  Das Problem ist ja auch nicht das reine Gewicht,  sondern dass  ich nur außen Triebwerke befestigen kann, weil der 50t Tank an beiden Enden Docking Ports hat.


 
Wenn du einen leeren Tank in die Luft schießen willst, könnte dir dieser Mod behilflich sein*** Vent | Kerbal SpacePort[/url]


----------



## Neawoulf (21. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, tjoa, doof wenn das Spiel nicht genau wie die Realität funktioniert, weil Saljut 7 auch 2 Dockingstationen hatte und es in der Realität nicht wirklich exotische Anordnungen der Raketentriebwerke gibt
> dann schätze ich bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als die Sea Dragon nachzubauen:
> Sea Dragon
> 
> 450-550t in einen LEO zu bringen dürfte wohl ausreichen für alles



Für so ein Monster fehlen dem Spiel leider die passenden Teile. Zu groß für kleine Kerbals  Die Physikengine im Spiel hat da sicher auch Limits. 550 Tonnen ganz oben als Fracht würde wohl die Raketenbauteile und die Verbindungsteile (Decoupler)  darunter einfach zerquetschen.



legion333 schrieb:


> Wenn du einen leeren Tank in die Luft schießen willst, könnte dir dieser Mod behilflich sein*** Vent | Kerbal SpacePort[/url]


 
Das sieht gut aus, schaue ich mir morgen mal genauer an. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Enisra (22. August 2013)

wie? Keine Sea Dragon? Und bei den Fachbegriffen ist auch kein Delta V zu entdecken
Dann ist das doof, dann will ich das doch nicht 

Aber ernsthaft, so Projektstudien bauen wär schon echt nice


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. August 2013)

Gestern abend mal in die Demo von *"Rayman - Legends"* reingeschaut.
Gewohnt-geniales Gameplay, immer noch bezaubernd in seiner Optik (allerdings mit noch poppigeren Farben). Werde ich mir unter Garantie holen.


----------



## stawacz (22. August 2013)

ich lad mir gerade mal die demo von europa universalis 4.mal schauen wie das so is


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. August 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Mich hat es in den Wahnsinn getrieben, mindestes dreimal kaputt zu gehen (mit Kameraschwenk und so), während ich von einem zum nächsten Rennen gerast bin.



Der Controller vibriert doch in einem ganz bestimmten Rhythmus, wenn ein noch nicht gefundener Wagen in der Nähe ist, sodass du doch gar nicht viele Kameraschwenks brauchst. 
Erinnerte mich so'n bisschen an einen älteren Zelda-Teil, wo Vibrationen des Controllers zum Finden von Schätzen benutzt wurden, oder so, kann mich nur noch schwach erinnern.


----------



## svd (24. August 2013)

Ach so, nein, ich meinte die Kamerafahrt, welche dein ramponiertes Vehikel von außen zeigt, wenn du einen Unfall gebaut hast.
Das ist mir in den Zeiten zwischen den Rennen ziemlich oft passiert. Natürlich hätte ich auch langsamer durch die Stadr fahren können,
aber so sehr hat sie mich dann doch nicht interessiert. 
Auch die Rennen selber fand ich schnell doof. Bei "leicht" anfangen, paar Upgrades freischalten, mit denen sich die höheren Schwierigkeitsgrade dann besser bewerkstelligen lassen. Das ganze dann fünf (oder vier?) Mal. Auto abgehakt, nächstes suchen und das ganze wieder von vorne...

Criterions 2010er "Hot Pursuit" und "Burnout Paradise" waren schon okay. Gummiband KI und die Takedown Kamera finde ich aber extremst nervig. "Most Wanted" (das mit Josie) war auch okay. Sehr einfache aber effektive Steuerung (besonders mit analogem Eingabegerät).

Aber "Burnout: Speed Most Wanted - Need for Paradise" vereint für mich quasi die blödesten Eigenschaften der Spiele, anstatt der besten... war ich sehr enttäuscht von. 

Das mit dem vibrierenden Controller stimmt aber. In den Schoß gelegt, weil du eh andauernd kaputt gehst, kannst du "Most Wanted" bequem im Hintergrund laufen lassen, während du Magazine durchblätterst.


----------



## Enisra (24. August 2013)

Da Rossi schon wohl im Wochenende ist und aus unerfindlichen Gründen noch kein Artikel zum Aktuellen Heft da ist:
Hat einer der heute das Heft hat schonmal versucht Supreme Commander zu installieren? Irgendwie mag der meinen Code nicht 

hat sich erledigt, PCG hat eine neue Sicherung, aber den Hinweiß leider ganz unten bzw. ganz klein


----------



## TheCounty (25. August 2013)

Da ich derzeit Ferien habe und wegen einer Sport Verletzung nicht zum Fußball gehen kann, habe ich viel Zeit zum Zocken.
Was ich derzeit Zocke:

UT3/ 2004
Fifa 13
Cube World
Minecraft

Wie ich gerade Bock hab'. Nebenbei versuche ich mit Eclipse, mit Hilfe eines Tutorials, ein Minispiel zu programmieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. August 2013)

Ich hab gerade ein wenig *Divinity - Dragon Commander* gespielt. Macht echt Spaß


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. August 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Ach so, nein, ich meinte die Kamerafahrt, welche dein ramponiertes Vehikel von außen zeigt, wenn du einen Unfall gebaut hast.



Wo du davon schreibst: Ich fahre ja immer mit der Stoßstangen-Kamera und jedesmal wenn ein Rennen beendet ist, wechselt die Scheiss-Kamera für'n kurzen Moment in  die 3rd-Person-Sicht - ich hasse es ^^. Ob das n Bug ist? :o



> Auch die Rennen selber fand ich schnell doof. Bei "leicht" anfangen, paar Upgrades freischalten, mit denen sich die höheren Schwierigkeitsgrade dann besser bewerkstelligen lassen. Das ganze dann fünf (oder vier?) Mal. Auto abgehakt, nächstes suchen und das ganze wieder von vorne...



Das Prozedere ist immer gleich, stimmt, ist in anderen vergleichbaren Spielen aber auch so. Die lassen sich kaum was neues einfallen.  

Ich finde die unterschiedliche Streckenarchitektur für die jeweilige Wagenklassen interessant - ein SUV heizt über Stock und Stein, während ein Gallardo eher die Stadtautobahn langdüst. Es fährt sich wirklich total unterschiedlich und abwechslungsreich, was bei älteren NFS Arcade-Titeln imao nicht so gegeben war - hat was. 

Hinzu kommt dieses "freie" Fahren auch innerhalb der Rennen, keine dämlichen *unüberwindbaren* Begrenzungsschilder mehr. *g*



> Criterions 2010er "Hot Pursuit" und "Burnout Paradise" waren schon okay. Gummiband KI und die Takedown Kamera finde ich aber extremst nervig. "Most Wanted" (das mit Josie) war auch okay. Sehr einfache aber effektive Steuerung (besonders mit analogem Eingabegerät).



Jap, die Takedown-Kamera stört den Spielfluss ziemlich, aber irgendwie muss man ja die Totalschäden anzeigen, unzerstörbar sind die Karren nicht mehr. :o
Vllt. ein kleines Zugeständnis ans Real Life-Auto-Fahren. 



> Das mit dem vibrierenden Controller stimmt aber. In den Schoß gelegt, weil du eh andauernd kaputt gehst, kannst du "Most Wanted" bequem im Hintergrund laufen lassen, während du Magazine durchblätterst.



Und abwechslungreicher als jeder Vibrator bei der Stimulation gewisser Körperpartien. 
Zweckentfremdung ist schon ne feine Sache.


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2013)

wobei, die Takedown Fahrt bei Hot Pursuit hab ich irgendwann taktisch exploitet um mich durch die Straßensperre und langsame Kurven durchzumogeln 
aber nja, das kann´s auch nicht sein, ich will lieber durchfahren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2013)

*"Trackmania 2: Canyon"* hält mich davon ab, dass ich überhaupt mal *"Assassins Creed 3"* anspiele. 

Das Verbessern der eigenen Rekorde, das Sammeln von Punkten in der Weltrangliste und manch bockschwere Strecke meistern zu wollen... DAS-MACHT-SÜCHTIG !!! 
Aber ich muss sagen, ab Schierigkeitsgrad Rot wird's brutal. Habe allein für die ersten 5 Strecken locker 2 Stunden gebraucht, bis ich alle mit Gold abgeschlossen habe. Übel... Aber es macht einfach Spaß.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. August 2013)

Hmmm,

COD BO 2(z.Z.909 Std.)
Anno 1701(Dank Heftvollversion)
Minecraft
Gnomoria
wenn ich noch zu komme NFS Hot Pursuit


----------



## Chemenu (26. August 2013)

Hab jetzt nach 4 Stunden den SP von Medal of Honor beendet. Das war bisher das kürzeste Spiel meiner "Zockerkarriere". 
Zum Glück ist das Spiel nicht so gut dass man sich wirklich drüber ärgern müsste, aber trotzdem war ich jetzt überrascht als plötzlich der Abspann anfing.


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. August 2013)

Heute habe ich endlich mit dem Spielen der Testversion eines bekannten Strategiespiels angefangen, in dem es um den totalen Krieg geht. Groooooßartig ...


----------



## Mothman (27. August 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Heute habe ich endlich mit dem Spielen der Testversion eines bekannten Strategiespiels angefangen, in dem es um den totalen Krieg geht. Groooooßartig ...


 Beneidenswert. Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2013)

Die Jungs von Nadeo sind verrückt... 

Habe mir eben die allerletzten 5 Strecken in *"Trackmania2: Canyon" *freigespielt. Aber das ist wirklich nur was für Leute mit Geduld, Fingerspitzengefühl und viel, viel Ehrgeiz. Für Otto-Normal-Spieler ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad beinah unmenschlich, aber die wissen echt, einen bei der Stange zu halten. Und von über 162.000 Spielern weltweit schon unter die besten 12.000 zu kommen, ist auch ein sportlich-anspornendes Gefühl.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2013)

Yeah, nun unter den besten 6000 weltweit. Und dabei habe ich nur bei einem Bruchteil der Strecken Extra-Punkte für Herausforderungen geholt. Ist nur doof, dass man solche immer nur in 4-Minuten-Abständen angehen kann.

Zwischendurch habe ich mal in "Stadium" reingeschnuppert. UFF !!! Das wird eine Umgewöhnung.
Während die Fahrphysik in "Canyon" gut rüberkommt (zwar immer noch arcardelastig, aber sehe ich nicht negativ), scheinen die Formel-Flitzer in "Stadium" regelrecht am Boden zu kleben (okay, bei dieser Art von Fahrzeug mag das "realistischer" sein als mit nem "normalen" PS-Boliden).
Überhaupt stelle ich mir im Nachhinein die Frage, ob es in früheren Trackmania-Spielen überhaupt eine Fahrphysik wie in "Canyon" gab... Kann mich nicht daran erinnern... Sonst müsste ich nochmal "Trackmania: Sunrise" auspacken und mich vergewissern...


----------



## Neawoulf (30. August 2013)

Ich hab mir gerade nochmal die Betrayer-Alpha angeschaut und da kam ja vor kurzem ein kleines Update, das neben einigen Bugs und angeblich besserer Performance (bei mir ist sie in der Tat schlechter geworden) auch Schieberegler in die Grafikoptionen gepackt hat, mit denen man die "Härte" der Schwarz-Weiß-Effekte Hell und Dunkel getrennt einstellen kann. Kann einem gefallen, ich lasse es dennoch so, wie es vorher war. Das war einfach ein einzigartiger Grafikeffekt, allerdings hat es da im Steam Forum wohl so viele Beschwerden gegeben, dass die Entwickler jetzt doch eben diese neuen Optionen eingebaut haben.

Vergleich:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachher

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was mir besser gefällt. Ich werde wohl erstmal beim harten Kontrast bleiben. Irgendwie habe ich nämlich das Gefühl, dass die Entwickler das Spiel und seine Spielwelt dafür gestaltet haben, dass sie so gesehen wird. Und ich bin ein Fan davon, mir Bilder, Filme oder Spiele so anzuschauen, wie der Ersteller sie präsentieren und gesehen haben will.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. August 2013)

Ich werde definitiv beim harten Kontrast bleiben. Ist nicht nur von den Entwicklern so intendiert, versteckt zusätzlich noch ein paar Unschönheiten und hat einen deutlich eigenwilligeren Look. Wenn sich die Augen erstmal daran gewöhnt haben, ist auch alles wunderbar.


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2013)

als das High-Key als Grafikstil ist schon extrem gewöhnungbedürftig, aber das andere ist dafür irgendwie wieder zu normal
Aber was weinen die Nasen da rum? Sollen die halt den Regler nicht nutzen


----------



## Neawoulf (30. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> als das High-Key als Grafikstil ist schon extrem gewöhnungbedürftig, aber das andere ist dafür irgendwie wieder zu normal
> Aber was weinen die Nasen da rum? Sollen die halt den Regler nicht nutzen


 
In dem Fall kann man das stufenlos verstellen und eine Grafikeinstellung irgendwo zwischen hart und weich finden. Letztendlich ist es wohl tatsächlich Geschmackssache. Nur mit den weichen Einstellungen (unteres Bild) sieht es halt fast aus wie Skyrim in Schwarz-Weiß.


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> In dem Fall kann man das stufenlos verstellen und eine Grafikeinstellung irgendwo zwischen hart und weich finden. Letztendlich ist es wohl tatsächlich Geschmackssache. Nur mit den weichen Einstellungen (unteres Bild) sieht es halt fast aus wie Skyrim in Schwarz-Weiß.


 
schon, irgendwie
die hätten das einfach nicht so so weit entschärfen sollen


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. August 2013)

Irgendwie gefällt mir das neue 

Meine Einstellungen sind Dark 3.0 und Light 1.5. Passt.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2013)

Payday2


----------



## Lukecheater (31. August 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> sieht es halt fast aus wie Skyrim in Schwarz-Weiß.


 
 das war auch mein Gedanke


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. September 2013)

Hab jetzt *Ni No Kuni* ausgegraben (zum Release gekauft, dank PS Plus und der damit einhergehenden Spieleflut unweigerlich in Vergessenheit geraten  ) - das Spiel ist perfekt, bis auf den nichtvorhandenen Fanservice, etwas mehr *Ar Tonelico* hätte dem RPG gut getan. 

Ansonsten das Highlight im JRPG-Sektor seit langem, kommt an *Rogue Galaxy* und *SMT: Persona 3 + 4* fast heran, welche meine Favoriten in den letzten Jahren waren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. September 2013)

So, nun unter den Top-4000 in *"TM2: Canyon"* laut Medaillenspiegel.
Denke ich werde nur noch diese Woche noch mal intensiv versuchen, meine Rekorde zu verbessern oder Authorenrekorde zu brechen, auch wenn letzteres schon eine Hercules-Aufgabe ist. Bei manchen Strecken sind es oft nur wenige Hundertstel die mich von diesen Bestmarken trennen, bei anderen widerum frage ich mich ernsthaft wie dort die Ideallinie aussehen muss, wenn ich selbst mit Gold gut 2 Sekunden dahinter liege... Was sind das für Gamepad-Akrobaten, die solche Zeiten schaffen ??? 

Ist und bleibt aber ein Sucht-Spiel. Denke das wird noch ne Zeit auf der Platte bleiben... Aber am kommenden WE wird endlich *"Assassins Creed 3"* gestartet... Hoffe ich...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. September 2013)

Im Moment spiele ich wieder mit großem Interesse Civ 5, der Suchtfaktor bei diesem Spiel ist einfach zu hoch , ist auch eine wunderbare Abwechslung zu spannenden Stunden auf der USG Ishimura in Dead Space.


----------



## stawacz (2. September 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Im Moment spiele ich wieder mit großem Interesse Civ 5, der Suchtfaktor bei diesem Spiel ist einfach zu hoch , ist auch eine wunderbare Abwechslung zu spannenden Stunden auf der USG Ishimura in Dead Space.


 zock ich auch,,mit game of thrones mod,,super spiel


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dragon Age: Origins nochmal. 

L.A. Noir habe ich mal pausiert. Das Missionsdesign nutzt sich doch recht schnell ab und sonderlich spannend finde ich die Fälle bislang auch nicht. Bin gerade bei den Serien-Morden. Spiel ich irgendwann mal weiter, wenn mir danach ist.


----------



## Mothman (2. September 2013)

Ich verkürze mir seit Wochen die Wartezeit auf Rome 2 mit Multiplayer-Schlachten in Mount&Blade: With Fire & Sword.

Macht immer wieder Spaß. Ich bevorzuge die Schweden und die Polen als Fraktion. Als polnischer Lanzenreiter oder schwedischer Musketier bringt es mir am meisten Spaß.

Ich hatte am Sonntag erst wieder mehrere sehr gute Partien hintereinander. 41 Kills und nur 2 Tode z.B. 

Ich spiele auf einem Server, der einen Persistent-XP-Mod installiert hat. Das heißt, man hat einen "Prestige-Level". Ich bin im Moment auf Stufe 15.

Fire and Sword

Hier mal meine Stats von dem Server:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2013)

Far Cry 3 auf Playstation 3.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. September 2013)

Mal wieder *Diablo 3*.
Nach der ganzen Berichterstattung über die Konsolenversion und das AddOn hats mich wieder gepackt. Trotz seiner ganzen Macken ist das immer noch ein tolles Spiel. Mit etwas Abstand machts auch wieder richtig Spaß


----------



## LordCrash (4. September 2013)

Tipp Off (Android) am Strand......


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. September 2013)

Ich spiel im Moment regelmäßig *Team Fortress 2*. Macht echt Spass und zeigt außerdem das Free2Play durchaus funktionieren kann 

Dann bin ich noch an *Brütal Legend* dran. Ist leider vom Gameplay her etwas enttäuschend. Vor allem das Missionsdesing motiviert nicht wirklich, Sekundärquests wiederholen sich ständig. Soundtrack ist aber klasse und für Metal-Fans bietet das Ganze natürlich auch jede Menge Witz. Und Jack Black ist eh super  

Und gerade eben hab ich mir dann noch auf Steam das* Game of Thrones Bundle* gekauft, bestehend aus dem Rollenspiel und dem Strategiespiel. Die Wertungen sind ja durch die Bank weg ziemlich schlecht, aber ich als eingefleischter Fan hoffe mal, dass ich den Spielen immerhin ein bisschen was abgewinnen kann  
Hab auf jeden Fall noch was zum Zocken gebraucht, hab ja noch über einen Monat Ferien


----------



## LordCrash (5. September 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Und gerade eben hab ich mir dann noch auf Steam das* Game of Thrones Bundle* gekauft, bestehend aus dem Rollenspiel und dem Strategiespiel. Die Wertungen sind ja durch die Bank weg ziemlich schlecht, aber ich als eingefleischter Fan hoffe mal, dass ich den Spielen immerhin ein bisschen was abgewinnen kann
> Hab auf jeden Fall noch was zum Zocken gebraucht, hab ja noch über einen Monat Ferien


Ich bin ein Die-Hard ASOIAF Fan, aber beide Spiele sind einfach nur grottig. So schlecht, dass ich beide nach recht kurzer Zeit abgebrochen und nie wie angefangen habe..... 

Aber wer weiß, vlt kommst du weiter, wo mir die Motivation gefehlt hat....


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Die-Hard ASOIAF Fan, aber beide Spiele sind einfach nur grottig. So schlecht, dass ich beide nach recht kurzer Zeit abgebrochen und nie wie angefangen habe.....
> 
> Aber wer weiß, vlt kommst du weiter, wo mir die Motivation gefehlt hat....


 
Klingt ja super 
Ich hab sie mir hauptsächlich aus Langeweile gekauft und weil ich halt noch was zu zocken gebraucht hab 
Aber da ich ich das ASOIAF-Universum liebe, hoffe ich mal das mich die Spiele wenigstens ein bisschen unterhalten. Wenigstens ein ganz kleines bisschen  Ich erwarte mal das denkbar schlechteste, dann kann ich ja fast nur positiv überrascht werden


----------



## MisterSmith (6. September 2013)

So schlecht wurde Game of Thrones auch nicht von allen bewertet, aber halt auch nicht gut sondern durchschnittlich.

Die Gamestar schrieb dazu z. B. Mass Effect mit Abstrichen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. September 2013)

Gerade den The Fade-Abschnitt im Magier-Zirkel in *Dragon Age: Origins* gespielt. Berechtigterweise gibt es eine Mod, um diesen Abschnitt zu überspringen, aber ich habe mich dagegen entschieden und es über mich ergehen lassen. Ich hasse Labyrinthe.


----------



## chbdiablo (6. September 2013)

Das Game of Thrones RPG hab ich auch gekauft, mal sehn was dahintersteckt.
Ansonsten noch Dota 2, demnächst Dead Space 3 und natürlich meinen Freund Gabriel.
Nächste Woche kommt auch noch das neue Amnesia. Nur gut, dass ich gerade Zeit habe.


----------



## LordCrash (6. September 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die Gamestar schrieb dazu z. B. Mass Effect mit Abstrichen.


 Tatsächlich??? Das ist der größte Unfug, den ich seit Wochen bzw. Monaten gehört habe. GoT ist MEILENWEIT von Mass Effect entfernt, alleine die Nennung im gleichen Satz ist eine Beleidigung von Bioware.....


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2013)

Assassins Creed Revalations.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Shelter* - Die Viecher sind so knuffig. Besonders wenn sie quieken.


----------



## LordCrash (7. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sind das Ratten?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. September 2013)

Dachse.


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. September 2013)

Ich finde die Grafik des Spiels sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Sieht aus, als hätte da jemand die Helligkeit weit über das empfohlene Maß hinaus augedreht 

Ich hab die letzten zwei Tage The Bureau: XCOM Declassified durchgespielt. Letztlich hat es mich sehr unbefriedigt zurückgelassen: Miese KI, viel zu viele ähnliche Kämpfe und die Story war zuweilen arg unglaubwürdig, besonders die Handlungen des (vermeintlichen ^^) Protagoniste. Außerdem fand ich die Vorstellung, XCOM könnte eine globale Alien-Invasion vertuschen, einfach lachhaft. Zu guter Letzt fragt man sich natürlich wie bei jedem Prequel, was mit all der tollen Alien-Ausrüstung aus The Bureau zu Beginn von XCOM: Enemy Unknown passiert ist ...

Gestern Abend dann noch die ersten zwei Levels von Rayman Legends ausprobiert: Brillant wie der Vorgänger, einfach ganz herzallerliebst


----------



## LordCrash (7. September 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gestern Abend dann noch die ersten zwei Levels von Rayman Legends ausprobiert: Brillant wie der Vorgänger, einfach ganz herzallerliebst



Sehr gut. Jetzt gibts keine Ausreden mehr! PC Test von Rayman Legends please.....


----------



## Bonkic (8. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erstmals übrigens.


----------



## Enisra (8. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> erstmals übrigens.


----------



## Bonkic (8. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


>



jaja, ich schäm mich auch ganz dolle.


----------



## LordCrash (8. September 2013)

Rome 2 Total War
Star Citizen Hangar Modul (wenn man das Spiel nennen kann)
Trials Evolution
PES 2013


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und? Ende war bitter, oder? Besonders in dem Wissen, dass dieser Cliffhanger jetzt schon sechs Jahre einer Auflösung harrt


----------



## Bonkic (8. September 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Und? Ende war bitter, oder? Besonders in dem Wissen, dass dieser Cliffhanger jetzt schon sechs Jahre einer Auflösung harrt


 
in der tat. 
der nach wie vor fehlende story-abschluss war übrigens auch einer der gründe, weshalb ich episode 2 erst jetzt mal gespielt hab. 
hoffentlich erfahren wir irgendwann, was da genau bei valve schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## Enisra (8. September 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Und? Ende war bitter, oder? Besonders in dem Wissen, dass dieser Cliffhanger jetzt schon sechs Jahre einer Auflösung harrt


 
Und nicht zu vergessen, Valve verliehrt halt auch so überhaupt kein Wort über einen Nachfolger
beim Duke, Prey oder anderen Projekten die lange in der Entwicklung sind bekommt man zumindestens so alle paar Jahre nen Lebenszeichen bzw. man weiß zumindest das es sie gibt, was von EP3//HL3 jetzt nicht sagen kannst


----------



## LordCrash (8. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen, Valve verliehrt halt auch so überhaupt kein Wort über einen Nachfolger
> beim Duke, Prey oder anderen Projekten die lange in der Entwicklung sind bekommt man zumindestens so alle paar Jahre nen Lebenszeichen bzw. man weiß zumindest das es sie gibt, was von EP3//HL3 jetzt nicht sagen kannst


 Den Duke hätten sie aber lieber in Ruhe sterben lassen sollen.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. September 2013)

Wochenlang vor mich hingeschoben, aber gestern endlich mit *"Assassins Creed 3*" angefangen. Freue mich wieder auf eine (hoffentlich) grandios erzählte Story, viel Gekraxel und schöne Herausforderungen.


----------



## Rabowke (9. September 2013)

Castlevania - Lord of Shadows für PC
Splinter Cell - Blacklist
Saints Row IV


----------



## Taiwez (9. September 2013)

Xcom-Enemy Unknown und Saints Row 4 sind bei mir grade am Start. Wobei ich vor allem beim Letzteren aus dem Vollen schöpfe (Alle Audio-Logs gesammelt, Zin-Statuen zerstört, 100% der City erkundet/gehackt und alle nebenmissionen abgeschlossen, hat auch lang genug gedauert )

Nach dem eher mauen Fazit hier im Thread werde ich mir The Bureau: Xcom Declassified wohl doch erst zulegen, wenns ein paar Euronen billiger ist, als es im Moment der Fall ist. Eigentlich gefällt mir die Reihe ja, aber ich hab keine Lust auf ein verbuggtes Spiel, das mir den letzten Nerv raubt..


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. September 2013)

*Saints Row 3* - mein erstes SR und es ist einfach nur ... speziell. 
Ich mag es.


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 der mini-missionen gespielt und keine ist so geendet, wie ich es eigentlich wollte.


----------



## LordCrash (9. September 2013)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> *Saints Row 3* - mein erstes SR und es ist einfach nur ... speziell.
> Ich mag es.


 Hm, hättest lieber mit dem 2. Teil angefangen. Alles was danach kommt, ist schlechter....

...und ziemlich langweilig.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hm, hättest lieber mit dem 2. Teil angefangen. Alles was danach kommt, ist schlechter....
> 
> ...und ziemlich langweilig.


 
Bei aller Liebe, das kann ich nich nachvollziehen - is halt mein erstes SR


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2013)

*sr 3* liegt bei mir seit dem thq bundle auch noch auf halde.


----------



## LordCrash (9. September 2013)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe, das kann ich nich nachvollziehen - is halt mein erstes SR


 So sind halt die Geschmäcker..... 

SR3 ist für mich auch deshalb so langweilig, weil es praktisch kein Balancing hat und irgendwann furchtbar einfach wird.....

Aber spiel mal SR3 und danach SR2, dann reden wir weiter.....


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2013)

...und auch schon durch mit *400 days*.
scheiße, war das wieder geil! 
aber ich glaub, wenn ich the walking dead mal länger am stück spiele, werd ich ernsthaft depressiv.


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. September 2013)

*Dynamite Jack* - Keine Ahnung, wo das Spiel überhaupt her kommt (wahrscheinlich aus irgendeinem Indie Bundle), ist aber mit seinem flotten Gameplay irgendwo zwischen Bomberman und Stealth Bastard ideal für zwischendurch.

*Battlefield 3 (SP)* - Lineare Schießbuden-Levels, vorhersehbare und hanebüchene Story - aber teilweise recht schön inszeniert und ein paar Stunden lang doch ganz unterhaltsam.

*Battlefield 3 (MP)* - Ein großer Freund von Multiplayer-Shootern werde ich in diesem Leben wohl nicht mehr, aber wenn das Spiel schon mal da ist (Humble Bundle), kann man ja auch ein paar Runden zocken. Die Balance aus Zugänglichkeit und taktischen Optionen finde ich bisher recht gelungen.


----------



## Lukecheater (10. September 2013)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe, das kann ich nich nachvollziehen - is halt mein erstes SR


 
Du musst wissen, dass der Herr Crash einen sehr komischen Geschmack hat und seine Meinung Gesetz ist


----------



## LordCrash (10. September 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Du musst wissen, dass der Herr Crash einen sehr komischen Geschmack hat und seine Meinung Gesetz ist





Findest du SR3 besser als SR2?


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. September 2013)

Hab heute Abend innerhalb von drei Stunden Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons durchgespielt. Hat mich nicht so vom Hocker gehauen, wie die Test hätten vermuten lassen. Trotzdem hat das Spiel einige tolle Ideen und schöne Panoramen. Spielerisch war es aber sehr arm und stellenweise fand ich es mehr melodramatisch als emotional. 

Gestern habe ich endlich auch mal Journey auf der PS3 abgehakt. Noch so ein ultrakurzes Spiel. Grafik und Sound waren spektakulär, der Sand sieht wirklich großartig aus. Das Design ist echt klasse, ich liebe diese Wal-Papierdrachen und die fliegenden Teppiche mit Hündchen-Mentalität. Aber mir war es zu wenig Spiel: Mit ein paar echten Rätseln und forderndem Platformer-Gameplay wäre das fraglos eines der besten Spiele für die PS3. So ist es ein nettes Experiment mit Entspannungsgarantie, aber Geld hätte ich dafür wohl kaum ausgegeben (habs mir von Kollege Viktor ausgeliehen).


----------



## Lukecheater (10. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Findest du SR3 besser als SR2?


 
ka, das seh ich dann wenn ich dazu komme es mal zu spielen


----------



## LordCrash (11. September 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> ka, das seh ich dann wenn ich dazu komme es mal zu spielen


 Dann schreib nichts zu etwas, wovon du keine Ahnung hast.....


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2013)

Fifa 14 Demo PC.


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2013)

ich spiel dann jetzt doch noch mal *the walking dead* komplett durch. 
den kurzen aufenthalt auf hershels farm hatte ich wirklich völlig vergessen. tolles gedächtnis.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2013)

Gestern abend habe ich mal aus Jux mein Orginal *"Metal Gear Solid 3 - Substistance"* (a.k.a. *"Snake Eater"*) mit nem PS2-Emulator gestartet, welchen ich noch gar nicht kannte... Und wow, das Ding läuft ja sauber und butterweich. Ein anderer Emulator, den ich vor nem Jahr getestet hatte, konnte mir solch ein Ergebnis nicht daherzaubern.

Was bin ich doch froh, das Spiel nie verkauft zu haben. Alles andere was mit der PS2 zu tun hatte, habe ich damals vertickt, nur von MGS3 konnte ich mich nicht trennen. Ist ja geil !!!


----------



## LordCrash (11. September 2013)

Rome 2 (obwohl mir die Mängel zunehmend auf den Keks gehen)
FIFA PC Demo (viel lieber würde ich die überlegende PES Demo spielen, aber die gibts ja noch nicht auf dem PC....)


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. September 2013)

Hab auch 400 Days durch. 
War leider sehr kurz, hab laut Steam nur 1,6 Stunden gebraucht  Ansonsten aber das gleiche, gewohnt hohe Walking Dead-Niveau 
Nur das die depressiven Szenen diesmal eben komprimierter waren


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. September 2013)

Vor kurzem erst *Tiny and Big: Grandpa`s Leftovers* beendet, netter Zeitvertreib für zwischendurch. Die kleinen Physikspielereien mit Laser, Greifhaken und Rakete sind durchaus sehr motivierend und halten bei Laune, sowie die Handlung um betitelte Unterhose.

Ebenfalls *The Walking Dead 400 Days* abgeschlossen und ich muss sagen für die knappe Zeit hat es mich genauso gut unterhalten, wie die fünf Episoden davor. Obwohl die einzelnen Enden der Charaktere ziemlich hart fürs Gemüt waren und ich mir am Ende dachte mich jedesmal falsch entschieden zu haben


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

Dead Space 3 im Co-op (ganz nett, aber Horror=Null und Grafik eher so "von 2008", verglichen mit anderen aktuellen Shootern....)


----------



## Exar-K (12. September 2013)

Ich wollte Dead Space 3 demnächst mal anfangen. Unterscheiden sich Co-op und Singleplayer inhaltlich voneinander wie z.B. bei Portal 2, oder ist die Kampagne nicht eigenständig?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich wollte Dead Space 3 demnächst mal anfangen. Unterscheiden sich Co-op und Singleplayer inhaltlich voneinander wie z.B. bei Portal 2, oder ist die Kampagne nicht eigenständig?


 Die Kampagne soll sich vom reinen Single-Player-Modus an sich nicht unterscheiden (also keine Änderungen bezüglich der Story), die Höhe der nur-coop-fähigen Missionen haben ich gerade nicht im Kopf, meine es wären 6 (oder waren es 9 ?!), nur der Schwierigkeitsgrad wird wohl höher gesetzt. Sprich: Mehr Spieler -> mehr bzw. stärkere Necros.


----------



## Exar-K (12. September 2013)

Also gibt es Teile des Spiels, die nur im Co-op gespielt werden können? Sind diese Missionen nach einem Durchlauf im Singleplayer auch gesondert spielbar, oder müsste ich das ganze Spiel nochmal im Co-op spielen, da sie immer mal eingestreut werden?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Also gibt es Teile des Spiels, die nur im Co-op gespielt werden können? Sind diese Missionen nach einem Durchlauf im Singleplayer auch gesondert spielbar, oder müsste ich das ganze Spiel nochmal im Co-op spielen, da sie immer mal eingestreut werden?


 Ich hab DS3 bereits durchgespielt, und auch dort stößt man auf bestimmte Türen, hinter denen sich Coop-Missionen verbergen. Diese sind für dich dann aber gesperrt, beim Versuch die Tür zu öffnen ertönt ein wohlbekanntes Geräusch und der Schrift-Hinweis, dass diese Mission nur im Coop-Modus spielbar ist.
Ich weiss nicht ob es ausreicht, einfach einen alten SP-Speicherpunkt zu laden und zu zweit ins Spiel zu steigen. Da bin ich leider überfragt. Vielleicht wissen Monalye und chdiablo mehr, soweit ich weiss verabreden sich die beiden für Coop-Matches.


----------



## Exar-K (12. September 2013)

Das wäre schade, dann werden mir diese Missionen wohl entgehen.
Einen kompletten 2. Durchlauf würde ich nicht starten.


----------



## Monalye (12. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab DS3 bereits durchgespielt, und auch dort stößt man auf bestimmte Türen, hinter denen sich Coop-Missionen verbergen. Diese sind für dich dann aber gesperrt, beim Versuch die Tür zu öffnen ertönt ein wohlbekanntes Geräusch und der Schrift-Hinweis, dass diese Mission nur im Coop-Modus spielbar ist.
> Ich weiss nicht ob es ausreicht, einfach einen alten SP-Speicherpunkt zu laden und zu zweit ins Spiel zu steigen. Da bin ich leider überfragt. Vielleicht wissen Monalye und chdiablo mehr, soweit ich weiss verabreden sich die beiden für Coop-Matches.


 
Mal sehen, vielleicht können wir es heute abend ausprobieren, die erste Coop Mission gibts ja schon im Kapitel4. Die Story beeinflusst das jetzt sicher nicht, ich nehme an, das man im Coop zu zweit einfach einen kleinen Zusatzinhalt spielt, einer spielt Isaac Clark und der andere spielt Carver. Einfluss kann es dahingehend nicht haben, weil das Spiel ein fixes Ende hat.

Exar-K du musst dafür bestimmt nicht einen weiteren kompletten Durchgang spielen, zu Beginn kann man sich für drei Möglichkeiten entscheiden, ein Spiel zu starten: entweder beim letzten Speicherpunkt fortsetzen oder die Story fortsetzen, oder aber die Kapitelauswahl. Mit der Kapitelauswahl kann man jedes beliebige, bereits absolvierte Kapitel auswählen, genauso jede einzelne optionale Mission, oder Coop-Mission. Daher kann man bestimmt zumindest zeitnah der Coop-Mission einsteigen.

Momentan installiere ich grade The Witcher - Enhanced Edition, mal schaun wie das so ist, ich hab' noch nie ein Witcher gespielt


----------



## Exar-K (12. September 2013)

Dann werd ich mir das mal ansehen und vielleicht doch die ein oder andere Co-op-Mission spielen können.


----------



## svd (12. September 2013)

"*Diablo 3 (PS3)*"

Hmm, bin positiv überrascht, macht echt Spaß. Ist schon gar nicht mehr mit D3 (PC) vergleichbar, weil es sich total anders spielt.
Anstatt der traditionell nervigen Klickorgie, hat die PS3 Version eine simple, aber effektive und unheimlich bequeme Gamepadsteuerung bekommen.
Damit wird die Konsolenversion zu einem "isometrischen "Golden Axe" oder in großer Welt", also einem Prügelspiel mit einem Hauch RPG. 

Abstriche gibt's halt natürlich in erster Linie optisch. Niedrige Auflösung, keine transparenten Wände, Monsterlimit, etc. 
Naja, wer keine 1:1 Umsetzung vom PC erwartet, findet hier ein nettes Actionspiel.


----------



## Monalye (13. September 2013)

Nachdem mir schon Anomaly Warzone Earth gut gefallen hat, hab ich mir vor ein paar Tagen Anomaly2  bei Steam geholt (ganzwöchiges Angebot 50 % bis 16.9.)
Allen die Tower Defense/Offense Spiele mögen, muss man dieses Spiel absolut empfehlen. Man spielt nicht wie bei Defense Grid aus der Position des Tower-Defense, sondern auf der anderen Seite, als Tower-Offense  Die Bedienung des Spiels ist gleich wie bei Anomaly Warzone Earth (also nix neu zu lernen), die Grafik ist fortschrittlicher und schöner als im ersten Teil (finde ich). Die Missionen sind total spannend und man kann zwischen 4 Schwierigkeitsstufen wählen. 
Ein wirklich gelungenes Spiel, das man gut auch mal zwischendurch spielen kann, ich mag es 

Wer interessiert ist daran, nicht übersehen, bis 16. September gibts das Spiel noch zum halben Preis, um €6,99 statt 13,99 auf Steam


----------



## Shorty484 (14. September 2013)

Mass Effect! Ich habe mir endlich mal vorgenommen, die Triologie durch zu spielen. Im ersten Teil habe ich das Gefühl das die Nebenmissionen gar nicht mehr aufhören wollen, hab jetzt gefühlte fünf Stunden nur diese erledigt. Und dabei gerade erst mal den ersten Planeten fertig . Aber ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt begeistert!


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

Nichts....


----------



## Lukecheater (14. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nichts....


 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hozc3QP-kLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Spoiler



nee, war nurn Spaß: Gute Besserung!


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSAKHLbCUGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. September 2013)

Mal wieder ein bisschen *Kerbal Space Program*. Ich hab das Spiel jetzt knapp ein halbes Jahr und hab eigentlich noch nicht viel im Spiel geschafft. Ich hab viele Flugzeuge gebaut (einige fliegen sich sogar relativ gut), weniger Raketen, die ich in den Orbit oder quer durch das Sonnensystem gejagt habe.

Aber wirkliche geplante Erfolge, wie meine beiden Betankungsstationen (eine im 125 km Orbit, eine im 245 km Orbit) hab ich bisher nicht viele. Ich denke, ich werde jetzt mal planen, verschiedene Planeten im Sonnensystem anzufliegen und tatsächlich Sonden oder gar einen bemannten Lander auf die Oberfläche zu bringen. Flugzeuge hab ich jetzt erstmal genug gebaut.

Man muss sich schon wirklich mit dem Spiel beschäftigen. Man kann zwar einfach ein paar Raketen zusammenbauen und die in die Luft schießen, die dann auch im Weltall ankommen, aber um tatsächlich ein Ziel zu erreichen, muss man schon sehr gut planen, was Treibstoffeffizienz, Treibstoffmenge, Gewicht, Staging (in welcher Reihenfolge und wie genau die einzelnen Stufen der Rakete funktionieren), Aerodynamik, Gewichtsverteilung, Thrust to Weight Ratio (argh, wie kann man das auf Deutsch nennen? Das Verhältnis von Gewicht und Schubkraft für jede einzelne Stufe und abgestimmt auf die Gravitation der jeweiligen Planeten und Monde) ... da kann man schonmal mehrere Tage oder auch Wochen damit beschäftigt sein, einen bemannten Lander zu bauen, der einen fernen Planeten erreichen, dort landen und und auch wieder starten und zurückfliegen kann.
Und genau dafür macht es auch Sinn, vorher einige Vorbereitungen zu treffen, z. B. im richtigen Orbit ein Tankschiff oder eine Station oder eine Modul aus Triebwerk und Tank für lange Strecken im Weltall platzieren, an das man dann mit dem Lander nach dem Start andockt, und es mitnimmt.
Und es macht verdammt Spaß, wenn tatsächlich mal etwas funktioniert 


Nebenbei spiele ich außerdem noch *Kairo*. Ist eine Art Indie-3d-Rätselspiel mit sehr abstrakten, aber kreativen 3d-Landschaften. Das schöne daran: Ich kann es mit dem Oculus Rift Dev Kit spielen. Durch den Grafikstil des Spiels stört da auch die geringe Auflösung nicht wirklich und man kann prima in die verschiedenen Fantasie-Landschaften des Spiels eintauchen. Teilweise erinnert mich das Spiel durch seinen surrealen Stil ein wenig an die Myst-Reihe, die ich (zumindest bis zum dritten Teil) immer sehr gern gespielt habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. September 2013)

Samstag mit dem Haytham Kenvay-Part in *"Assassins Creed 3"* fertig geworden.



Spoiler



Und ich war nicht weniger überrascht wie Desmond, dass dieser Kenvay zum Templer-Orden gehörte. Ich wundere mich allerdings doch darüber, dass Haytham über die Fertigkeiten und die berühmte Klinge der Assassinen verfügte. Hoffe das wird noch näher erklärt.


----------



## Rabowke (16. September 2013)

Hehe ... das war so der erste "echte" WTF Moment in AC3!  

Übrigens, die Verbindung wird geklärt ... 

Ich hadere im Moment echt noch mit GTA V. 70 EUR sind mir einfach zu viel, aber heute morgen hat Media Markt Werbung gemacht, dass sie GTA V für 50 EUR verkaufen ... ich glaub, da muss ich zuschlagen ( und meine 360 endlich mal wieder anschließen!  ).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hehe ... das war so der erste "echte" WTF Moment in AC3!
> 
> Übrigens, die Verbindung wird geklärt ...


Gut, sonst hätte ich das Ubisoft übel genommen.  

Allerdings bin ich nur mäßig begeistert über die Performance der Anvil-Next-Engine. Sieht zwar wirklich toll aus, aber dass sich selten mehr als 40 fps ergeben... Da hatte ich von Ubisoft mehr Optimierungsarbeit erwartet. 

Okay, zum Spielen ist es natürlich ausreichend schnell, geschmeidig läufts aber nicht wirklich. Selbst nach 6 Patches.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2013)

auch wenn ich´s mir jetzt bisher nur hab Vorspielen lassen, aber dennoch



Spoiler



wenn man da jetzt Rückblickend den Anfang sich nochmal anschaut mit dem Opernhaus und der Überfahrt, das die vermeintlichen Templer eigentlich alle Assasinen sind, auch versteht man dann den Dialog in der Loge


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. September 2013)

Ahh, ich sehe man sollte in der ini-Datei von AC3 die Vsync-Funktion deaktivieren, dann gäbe es nochmal einen Geschwindigkeitsschub. Muss ich heute abend direkt ausprobieren.

Trotzdem unverständlich... Sonst hat Ubi immer saubere Port geliefert. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass bei AC4 die alten Schwachstellen ausgebessert werden.


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gut, sonst hätte ich das Ubisoft übel genommen.
> 
> Allerdings bin ich nur mäßig begeistert über die Performance der Anvil-Next-Engine. Sieht zwar wirklich toll aus, aber dass sich selten mehr als 40 fps ergeben... Da hatte ich von Ubisoft mehr Optimierungsarbeit erwartet.
> 
> Okay, zum Spielen ist es natürlich ausreichend schnell, geschmeidig läufts aber nicht wirklich. Selbst nach 6 Patches.


 Warum soll es bei 40FPS "nicht geschmdeidig laufen"??? Also bei mir lief es rund...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum soll es bei 40FPS "nicht geschmdeidig laufen"??? Also bei mir lief es rund...


 Du merkst schon einen Unterschied, wenn du ganz normal auf etwas zugehst, mit Blick auf den Horizont und auf die Menschenmenge, und dann auf den Boden bzw. den Himmel starrst... Okay, ist jetzt ein "Luxus-Problem", aber wenn man bei den meisten Spielen butterweiche 60 Frames gewohnt ist... 

Hauptsächlich stört es mich in denZwischensequenzen, da läuft es mal super-flüssig, mal etwas zäher... Egal, wird trotzdem weitergezockt.


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du merkst schon einen Unterschied, wenn du ganz normal auf etwas zugehst, mit Blick auf den Horizont und auf die Menschenmenge, und dann auf den Boden bzw. den Himmel starrst... Okay, ist jetzt ein "Luxus-Problem", aber wenn man bei den meisten Spielen butterweiche 60 Frames gewohnt ist...
> 
> Hauptsächlich stört es mich in denZwischensequenzen, da läuft es mal super-flüssig, mal etwas zäher... Egal, wird trotzdem weitergezockt.


 Hm, wäre mir nicht aufgefallen, dass da was "zäh" gelaufen wäre bei mir....

Lasst ihr eigentlich immer Fraps oder sowas mitlaufen??? Das wäre mir viel zu doof, zumal ich der festen Meinung bin, dass die Anzeige der Frames dazu führt, dass man das Spiel eher "zäh" wahrnimmt (wenn die Frames runtergehen), als wenn man es einfach so spielen würde....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hm, wäre mir nicht aufgefallen, dass da was "zäh" gelaufen wäre bei mir....
> 
> Lasst ihr eigentlich immer Fraps oder sowas mitlaufen??? Das wäre mir viel zu doof, zumal ich der festen Meinung bin, dass die Anzeige der Frames dazu führt, dass man das Spiel eher "zäh" wahrnimmt (wenn die Frames runtergehen), als wenn man es einfach so spielen würde....


 Musste es nicht mitlaufen lassen, den Unterschied zwischen 40 Frames (oder darunter) und 60 Frames erkenne ich direkt auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Musste es nicht mitlaufen lassen, den Unterschied zwischen 40 Frames (oder darunter) und 60 Frames erkenne ich direkt auf den ersten Blick.


 Wut? Ich würde nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 erkennen, zumindest würde ich mir darüber keine Gedanken machen. Solange es gut aussieht und normal flüssig läuft (also 25-30 FPS+), bin ich zufrieden....

Und so wildes Shootergeballer im MP zock ich sowieso nicht...


----------



## Rabowke (16. September 2013)

Glaub ich nicht, Tim!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wut? Ich würde nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 erkennen, zumindest würde ich mir darüber keine Gedanken machen. Solange es gut aussieht und normal flüssig läuft (also 25-30 FPS+), bin ich zufrieden....
> 
> Und so wildes Shootergeballer im MP zock ich sowieso nicht...


 Du neigst du scherzen, hmm ? 

Schau dir mal dieses Video an, und wenn du im Bildaufbau keinen Unterschied siehst... Tja, dann bist du zu langsam für diese Welt... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QN6CdNW4BWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du neigst du scherzen, hmm ?
> 
> Schau dir mal dieses Video an, und wenn du im Bildaufbau keinen Unterschied siehst... Tja, dann bist du zu langsam für diese Welt...
> 
> ...


 Ich sehe da in der Tat keine GROSSEN Unterschied.....liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich nicht nur die ganze Zeit den Hintergrund betrachte und aktiv vergleiche. In meinem Gehirn läuft nicht ständig ein Vergleichsprogramm mit, wie es denn anders aussehen könnte...

Edit: Ist übrigens auch kein Wunder, dass ich keinen Unterschied bemerke. Youtube stellt Videos mit max. 30FPS dar.....


----------



## Lukecheater (16. September 2013)

Mir machen fps um die 30 auch keine sooo großen Probleme wie für andere die sich dann direkt deswegen eine 400€ GraKa kaufen, aber der Unterschied zu 60fps ist schon sehr deutlich 

15 FPS vs. 30 FPS vs. 60 FPS - Bo Allen


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Mir machen fps um die 30 auch keine sooo großen Probleme wie für andere die sich dann direkt deswegen eine 400€ GraKa kaufen, aber der Unterschied zu 60fps ist schon sehr deutlich
> 
> 15 FPS vs. 30 FPS vs. 60 FPS - Bo Allen


 
Ja, aber die große Sache dabei ist immer noch der Vergleich. Das stimmt schon alles: nur fällt mir das höchstens dann auf, wenn ich z.B. AC 3 mit 60FPS eine Zeit lang zocke, und dann unvermittelt auf 30 oder 40 FPS umsteige. Aber wenn ich das Spiel von Anfang an mit 40FPS spiele, fällt mir das keinen Meter auf. Zumal ich die Framerate (solange sie höher ist als 30 FPS) als weit weniger wichtig bzw. eindrucksvoll erachte als die grafische Qualität der Darstellung. Der Unterschied zwischen Ultra und High oder Medium würde mir wahrscheinlich in einem direkten Vergleich sogar deutlich mehr auffallen als der Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 FPS.....


----------



## Lukecheater (16. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ja, aber die große Sache dabei ist immer noch der Vergleich. Das stimmt schon alles: nur fällt mir das höchstens dann auf, wenn ich z.B. AC 3 mit 60FPS eine Zeit lang zocke, und dann unvermittelt auf 30 oder 40 FPS umsteige. Aber wenn ich das Spiel von Anfang an mit 40FPS spiele, fällt mir das keinen Meter auf. Zumal ich die Framerate (solange sie höher ist als 30 FPS) als weit weniger wichtig bzw. eindrucksvoll erachte als die grafische Qualität der Darstellung. Der Unterschied zwischen Ultra und High oder Medium würde mir wahrscheinlich in einem direkten Vergleich sogar deutlich mehr auffallen als der Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 FPS.....


 
hmm, naja also bei mir ist es so, dass ich von etwas weniger Grafikqualität und mehr fps deutlich mehr habe als von etwas mehr Grafikqualität, die aber durch zu wenig frames nicht wirklich gut rüberkommt. Und dann kommt es natürlich immer noch auf das Spiel an...Skyrim spiele ich mit vielen Texturenmods etc. auf Ultra mit meinem System (Signatur) mit so ca. 30frames, was mir bei so einem eher "behäbigen" Rollenspiel nicht so viel ausmacht wie zum Beispiel bei einem MP-Shooter da sollten es dann schon Minimum 40 fps sein


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> hmm, naja also bei mir ist es so, dass ich von etwas weniger Grafikqualität und mehr fps deutlich mehr habe als von etwas mehr Grafikqualität, die aber durch zu wenig frames nicht wirklich gut rüberkommt. Und dann kommt es natürlich immer noch auf das Spiel an...Skyrim spiele ich mit vielen Texturenmods etc. auf Ultra mit meinem System (Signatur) mit so ca. 30frames, was mir bei so einem eher "behäbigen" Rollenspiel nicht so viel ausmacht wie zum Beispiel bei einem MP-Shooter da sollten es dann schon Minimum 40 fps sein


 Ähm, ich habe doch schon weiter oben geschrieben, dass ich eh keine MP-Shooter zocke....


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. September 2013)

Immer noch *Dragon Age: Origins*...

Bin nun bei 60 Stunden und stehe vor dem Landsmeet. Und ich habe dieses Mal daran gedacht, den Drachen umzulegen, der über der Ruine mit Andrastes Asche hockt. Den hatte ich nämlich damals "vergessen", als ich es auf PS3 gespielt hatte und eigentlich nochmal besuchen wollte, als ich stark genug war. Aber nun gut, musste er eben jetzt dran glauben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich überlege, ob ich mir GTA 5 nun für PS3 hole (weil ich gerade auch die Zeit habe, es ausgiebig zu spielen) oder doch einfach auf die PC-Version warte. Hm...


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Und ich überlege, ob ich mir GTA 5 nun für PS3 hole (weil ich gerade auch die Zeit habe, es ausgiebig zu spielen) oder doch einfach auf die PC-Version warte. Hm...


Was spricht dagegen, wo du doch scheinbar keine Probleme mit der Controllersteuerung hast?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, wo du doch scheinbar keine Probleme mit der Controllersteuerung hast?


 
Dagegen sprechen sicherlich der höhere Preis, die fehlenden Mods, die schwächere Technik und die Tatsache, dass ich nun schon wieder so verwöhnt bin, dass mich Letzteres vielleicht sogar stören könnte.


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Dagegen sprechen sicherlich der höhere Preis, die fehlenden Mods, die schwächere Technik und die Tatsache, dass ich nun schon wieder so verwöhnt bin, dass mich Letzteres vielleicht sogar stören könnte.



Dafür spricht: keine 6-12 Monate warten....


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. September 2013)

Dass ich mich mal von LordCrash dazu überreden lasse, mir eine Konsolen-Version zu kaufen. Unfassbar.  

Andererseits... bald erscheinen auch Watch Dogs und Beyond: Two Souls. Eigentlich hatte ich mir ja auch geschworen, nie wieder den Vollpreis für ein Spiel zu zahlen. Alles viel zu teuer.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dafür spricht: keine 6-12 Monate warten....



GTA V ist genau wie RedDeadRedemption genau wieder so ein Titel, wo mich die Anschaffung einer Konsole wirklich in den Fingern jucken würde. Aber so kurz vor Release der PS 4 (die XBone kommt für mich eh nicht in Frage) geb' ich sicherlich keinen Cent mehr für veraltete Technik aus.


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Dass ich mich mal von LordCrash dazu überreden lasse, mir eine Konsolen-Version zu kaufen. Unfassbar.


 Ach, ich habe nichts gegen Konsolenspiele(r). Ich kann es nur nicht leiden, wenn ich als PC Spieler schlechter gestellt werde, sei es, weil etwas gar nicht auf PC veröffentlicht wird oder weil die Steuerung für PC ungenügend für meinen Geschmack ist.... 

Ich gönne jedermann den Spaß mit GTA V, ich bin nur sauer auf Rockstar....

@Bremse
GTA mit Controller würde für mich automatisch 20% weniger Spielspaß bedeuten.... Dahe hat sich mir die Frage noch bei so gut wie keinem Konsolenspiel so richtig gestellt.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich gönne jedermann den Spaß mit GTA V, ich bin nur sauer auf Rockstar....



Ach Quatsch, ich bin doch auch nicht sauer auf RollsRoyce, weil die zwar schöne Autos bauen, ich mir sie aber nicht leisten kann.
Okay, völlig unpassender Vergleich, geb' ich zu.


----------



## golani79 (16. September 2013)

Hab meine SE von GTA V storniert - nach den ganzen Reviews jetzt reizt es mich aber doch, mir das Spiel noch für die 360 noch zu holen ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. September 2013)

Ich kann auch auf ne PC-Version warten. Hoffe nur es gibt dann nicht wieder so ein Installierchaos wie beim vierten. Diesen Social Club brauchte kein Schwein.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. September 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich kann auch auf ne PC-Version warten. Hoffe nur es gibt dann nicht wieder so ein Installierchaos wie beim vierten. Diesen Social Club brauchte kein Schwein.


 
Kann man wohl von ausgehen, dass dieser ganze Rotz wieder mit auf die Platte geschaufelt wird, nur um ordentlich Ressourcen zu fressen, ohne einen Zweck zu erfüllen, den man sich wünscht. Habe ich bei L.A. Noir gerade auch wieder gemerkt. Da wird bei jedem Spielstart erst mal ordentlich gecheckt, synchronisiert und geladen, bis der Kack endlich läuft.

Hoffen wir, dass sie es bei GTA V wenigstens direkt so optimieren, dass man keine zwei Titans braucht, um es mit mehr als 30fps zu spielen. Schön wäre es auch, wenn AMD-Karten direkt und problemlos funktionieren. 

Hm, ja... jetzt tendiere ich nun doch wieder zur PS3-Fassung.


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, ich bin doch auch nicht sauer auf RollsRoyce, weil die zwar schöne Autos bauen, ich mir sie aber nicht leisten kann.
> Okay, völlig unpassender Vergleich, geb' ich zu.


 Häh? Ähm ja, der Vergleich ist unpassend....


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, dass sie es bei GTA V wenigstens direkt so optimieren, dass man keine zwei Titans braucht, um es mit mehr als 30fps zu spielen. Schön wäre es auch, wenn AMD-Karten direkt und problemlos funktionieren.


Meinst du nicht, du übertreibst da etwas???

Meine AMD Karte hat bei GTA IV übrigens damals anstandslos funktioniert....


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. September 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur schnell den Wahlschein einwerfen und ein paar Lebensmittel einkaufen... dammit! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2013)

Ich wusste garnicht das Samsung Spiegel herstellt


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2013)

walking dead: episode 3 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich hasse dieses spiel...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. September 2013)

@Bonkic

Eben wie die Serie. Und die Comic-Reihe.


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @Bonkic
> 
> Eben wie die Serie. Und die Comic-Reihe.


 
schlimmer.
hier bin ich selbst verantwortlich für manche entscheidung, oder zumindest schafft es das spiel mir das vorzugaukeln.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schlimmer.
> hier bin ich selbst verantwortlich für manche entscheidung, oder zumindest schafft es das spiel mir das vorzugaukeln.


 Du wolltest doch Emotionen, nicht ?! (was sollte man sonst von einem Spiel wie TWD wollen... )

Also beschwer dich nicht.

Ich finde es klasse, dass es ein Spiel tatsächlich schafft, dass ich nen Kloß im Hals bekomme. Und Clementines schwere Entscheidung zum Schluss ist wohl das Härteste des ganzen Spiels... Hätte da fast (!) ne Träne vergoßen.


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also beschwer dich nicht.


 
da musst du irgendwas falsch verstanden haben.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. September 2013)

So, jetzt darf ich es ja sagen: Hab seit Mittwoch nichts anderes als GTA 5 gespielt. Streng genommen habe überhaupt nicht viel gemacht außer GTA 5 zu spielen. Ich will schlafen ...


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So, jetzt darf ich es ja sagen: Hab seit Mittwoch nichts anderes als GTA 5 gespielt. Streng genommen habe überhaupt nicht viel gemacht außer GTA 5 zu spielen. Ich will schlafen ...


 Gute Nacht....


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So, jetzt darf ich es ja sagen: Hab seit Mittwoch nichts anderes als GTA 5 gespielt. Streng genommen habe überhaupt nicht viel gemacht außer GTA 5 zu spielen. Ich will schlafen ...


 
dann nimmste jetzt grad noch 'ne folge von indie watch auf und dann darfste ins bett. ok?


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann nimmste jetzt grad noch 'ne folge von indie watch auf und dann darfste ins bett. ok?


 Was soll das bringen, wenn er keine Indies gespielt hat?


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was soll das bringen, wenn er keine Indies gespielt hat?


 
dann muss er die jetzt eben auch noch spielen.
kann ich ja nix für.


----------



## Lukecheater (16. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ähm, ich habe doch schon weiter oben geschrieben, dass ich eh keine MP-Shooter zocke....


 
Es muss auch immer alles so laufen wie du willst oder?  Ersetz halt MP-Shooter durch SP-Shooter und jetzt komm nicht mit "ich spiel aber keine Shooter" dann ersetz halt SP-Shooter durch "schnelles Gameplay"


----------



## Lukecheater (16. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @Bremse
> GTA mit Controller würde für mich automatisch 20% weniger Spielspaß bedeuten.... Dahe hat sich mir die Frage noch bei so gut wie keinem Konsolenspiel so richtig gestellt.


 
Wie kommts eigentlich, dass du so ein Controller-Legastheniker bist? Ich könnte es mir nie vorstellen ein PES oder Rennspiel OHNE Controller zu zocken und da der 360-Controller einfach perfekt in seiner Ergonomie etc. ist zocke ich auch viele andere Spiele die für den 360 Controller in der Steuerung optimiert wurden.. Vorteil: lässiges, zurückgelehntes Zocken


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Es muss auch immer alles so laufen wie du willst oder?  Ersetz halt MP-Shooter durch SP-Shooter und jetzt komm nicht mit "ich spiel aber keine Shooter" dann ersetz halt SP-Shooter durch "schnelles Gameplay"


 Häh? Ich hab doch nur geschrieben, dass die Framerate für mich persönlich keine große Rolle spielt über einem gewissen Punkt (30-40 FPS+). Das tut sie auch in einem SP-Shooter nicht. Nur wenn man kompetitiv gegen andere im MP spielt, spielt das eine größere Rolle meiner Meinung nach, da man sonst evtl. einen Nachteil hat.

Jetzt komm mir du nicht damit, dass ich das aber für wichtig zu finden habe. Das kannst du schön mir überlassen. Wie gesagt, in der Regel merke ich den Unterschied nicht mal....


----------



## Lukecheater (16. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Häh? Ich hab doch nur geschrieben, dass die Framerate für mich persönlich keine große Rolle spielt über einem gewissen Punkt (30-40 FPS+). Das tut sie auch in einem SP-Shooter nicht. Nur wenn man kompetitiv gegen andere im MP spielt, spielt das eine größere Rolle meiner Meinung nach, da man sonst evtl. einen Nachteil hat.
> 
> Jetzt komm mir du nicht damit, dass ich das aber für wichtig zu finden habe. Das kannst du schön mir überlassen. Wie gesagt, in der Regel merke ich den Unterschied nicht mal....


 
Nein ich wollte nur damit sagen, dass mir das "Multiplayer" nicht wichtig war sondern dass es ein Shooter ist also "schnelles Gameplay" im Gegensatz zu soetwas wie Skyrim, da "behäbiges Gameplay"...Capiche?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. September 2013)

So, die Ini-Veränderung hat in der Tat Wirkung gezeigt. Läuft viel flüssiger als vorher. Selbst ist der User.


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, die Ini-Veränderung hat in der Tat Wirkung gezeigt. Läuft viel flüssiger als vorher. Selbst ist der User.


 Bei AC3? Was hast du geändert?


----------



## Monalye (17. September 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So, jetzt darf ich es ja sagen: Hab seit Mittwoch nichts anderes als GTA 5 gespielt. Streng genommen habe überhaupt nicht viel gemacht außer GTA 5 zu spielen. Ich will schlafen ...


 
Ich bin froh, wenn das Spiel endlich raus ist, momentan hab' ich das Gefühl, das sich alles um dieses Spiel dreht, unglaublich, wieviele Forenbeiträge es darüber gibt  Ich wünsche allen, die sich für dieses Spiel interessieren, das es wirklich super ist und nicht das es gehyped wurde und ihr anschließend enttäuscht seid. Für mich ist das Spiel eher nichts, ich hatte vor kurzen eine Packung mit GTA4 in den Händen, hab' mir die Rückseite genau durchgelesen... aber es spricht mich nicht an, bzw. ich kann mir wenig vorstellen darunter.

Ich hab' gestern mit Alan Wake angefangen, obwohl ich hier eigentlich nur negatives gelesen habe. Aber ich hab' eine Ausgabe gefunden, in der ein Poster, 6 Karten, Abziehbilder und ein dickes Handbuch dabei sind und das alles für nur €9,90. 




LordCrash schrieb:


> Häh? Ich hab doch nur geschrieben, dass die Framerate für mich persönlich keine große Rolle spielt über einem gewissen Punkt (30-40 FPS+). Das tut sie auch in einem SP-Shooter nicht. Nur wenn man kompetitiv gegen andere im MP spielt, spielt das eine größere Rolle meiner Meinung nach, da man sonst evtl. einen Nachteil hat.
> 
> Jetzt komm mir du nicht damit, dass ich das aber für wichtig zu finden habe. Das kannst du schön mir überlassen. Wie gesagt, in der Regel merke ich den Unterschied nicht mal....



Könnt ihr mir bitte kurz erklären, was es mit den FPS auf sich hat? Ich versteh die Einteilung nie, 30 FPS, 60 FPS... was hat ein Shooter mit den FPS zu tun? Durch Fraps habe ich bei mir festgestellt, das Dead Space 3 30 FPS hat... was bedeutet das bitte?

Diese Frage interessiert mich schon länger, ich wollte aber nicht irgendwo Off-Topic fragen, dadurch ihr dieses Thema angeschnitten habt, ergreife ich die Möglichkeit euch zu fragen


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir bitte kurz erklären, was es mit den FPS auf sich hat? Ich versteh die Einteilung nie, 30 FPS, 60 FPS... was hat ein Shooter mit den FPS zu tun? Durch Fraps habe ich bei mir festgestellt, das Dead Space 3 30 FPS hat... was bedeutet das bitte?


 
Frames per Secound, also die Bildwiederholfrequenz


----------



## Monalye (17. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Frames per Secound, also die Bildwiederholfrequenz



Ja, das weiß ich schon, aber was spielt das für eine Rolle bei Shootern, wieso definiert man Shooter über die FPS?


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2013)

naja, grade bei schnellen Spielen wie Shooter oder Rennspielen ist eine hohe FPS interesant, weil das Bild Flüssiger ist//wirkt


----------



## golani79 (17. September 2013)

Je mehr Bilder pro Sekunde (fps), desto flüssiger ist das Spiel.

Ab 13 fps nimmt das menschliche Auge eine "flüssige" Bewegung wahr.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. September 2013)

FPS ... bei manchen Spielen (RPGs, Strategie, Point and Click Adventures) reichen 30 fps meiner Meinung nach völlig. Bei anderen Spielen (Shooter, Rennapiele, Flugsimulationen) sollten es aber schon 60 sein. Bei schnellen Bewegungen sieht man es halt schon sehr deutlich,  finde ich.

@ Monalye: fps = frames per second, also Bilder in der Sekunde. Je mehr man hat, desto glatter wirken Bewegungsabläufe und desto schneller reagiert das Spiel auf Steuerungseingaben, was bei schnellen Spielen schon sehr wichtig ist. Im Fernsehen sind ca. 25 Bilder Standard. Das reicht da aus, weil meist Bewegungsunschärfe zu sehen ist. In Spielen funktioniert das aber eher schlecht, da das Bild zwar optisch etwas weicher wirkt, aber erstens nicht immer konstant die Bildrate beibehält und trotzdem noch träge auf Steuerungseingaben reagiert.  Man bewegt die Maus und das Spiel reagiert erst einen Sekundenbruchteil später,  was man beim zuschauen kaum merkt, beim spielen aber umso deutlicher. Da hilft dann keine Bewegungsunschärfe mehr, weil die nochmal extra draufgerechnet wird und das Spiel noch träger wirken lässt,  als wäre man betrunken. Ich bin der Meinung,  solche Effekte gehören in Filme und Zwischensequenzen, aber nicht ins Spiel an sich.


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> FPS ... bei manchen Spielen (RPGs, Strategie, Point and Click Adventures) reichen 30 fps meiner Meinung nach völlig. Bei anderen Spielen (Shooter, Rennapiele, Flugsimulationen) sollten es aber schon 60 sein. Bei schnellen Bewegungen sieht man es halt schon sehr deutlich,  finde ich.


 
naja, bei Adventures und so ändert sich auch nicht so schnell das Bild, bzw. generell sind die ja so Statisch dass da auch so 1 fps reicht


----------



## Monalye (17. September 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung  wie kann man die FPS erhöhen, mit einer neuen Grafikkarte? Ich hab die 560 Ti eingebaut und hab bei DS3 30 FPS gehabt, mir wäre nichts aufgefallen, das da etwas "gehakt" hat.


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wie kommts eigentlich, dass du so ein Controller-Legastheniker bist? Ich könnte es mir nie vorstellen ein PES oder Rennspiel OHNE Controller zu zocken und da der 360-Controller einfach perfekt in seiner Ergonomie etc. ist zocke ich auch viele andere Spiele die für den 360 Controller in der Steuerung optimiert wurden.. Vorteil: lässiges, zurückgelehntes Zocken


 Wie es kommt? Spielen mit Maus+Tastatur macht mir einfach mehr Spaß. Es ist präziser und bietet mehr "Halt". PES zocke ich auch mit dem Pad, aber ich bin besser, wenn ich es am PC-Tisch zocke als wenn ich es auf Sofa liegend zocke, einfach deswegen, weil ich meine Arme bzw. Ellbogen aufstützen kann zum Zocken. Diese Stabilität ist Gold wert beim Zockenl. Mit Maus+Tastatur hab ich nicht schon von Natur aus die maximale Präzision und die beste Rundumsicht, ich habe auch die größtemögliche Stabilität in den Armen , da meine Unterarme bzw. Hände schon auf dem Tisch aufliegen. Das führt für mich persönlich zu einer zufrieder stellenden Kontrolle.

Ich habe einen großen Fernseher, der direkt neben dem PC steht, aber trotzdem spiele ich fast kein Spiel darauf am Sofa. Die Möglichkeit nutze ich eigentlich nur, wenn ich mit Freunden zusammen PES oder so zocke. Ansonsten hab ich am PC-Tisch einfach mehr Spaß. Da bin ich "näher dran" am Geschehen und hab mehr Kontrolle/Stabilität beim Zocken. Wenn ich rumgammeln will, dann schaue ich einen Film vom Sofa aus oder lese ein Buch im Sofa liegend. Aber ein Spiel zocke ich von dort aus eigentlich nicht. Das ist einfach nicht meine bevorzugte Form, diese Form des Entertainments zu genießen.

Es gibt gewisse Spiele, bei denen eine spezialisierte Steuerung Sinn macht. Bei manchen "flachen" bzw. 2D Spielen (ala PES oder Plattformer) ist z.B. ein Controller gut geeignet, da er auf der Fläche Bewegungen präziser ausführt als die Tastatur. Bei Rennspielen ist natürlich ein echtes Lenrad samt Pedale erste Wahl, bei Prügelspielen der Fightstick, während bei einem Flugsimulator oder Weltraumspiel der Joystick optimal ist. Das Problem des Gamepads ist jedoch, dass es für 3D Spiele meiner Meinung nach suboptimal ist. Es ist eine Lösung, die das Zocken am Fernseher ohne Unterlage (Tisch o.ä.) erlaubt, aber das macht sie nicht zur optimalen Lösung für Spiele...

GTA ist z.B. aber auch ein "Steuerungszwitter", da es sich dabei sowohl um ein "flaches" Spiel als auch um ein echtes 3D Spiel handelt, was die Bewegungen angeht. Ich kann absolut nachvollziehen, dass das Autofahren mit dem Controller besser ist als mit der Tastatur (da die Bewegung nur auf der Fläche stattfindet), aber sobald man aus dem Auto aussteigt und sich die Perspektive von Bewegung bzw. Blickrichtung auf den vollen 3D Raum ausdehnt, ist die Maus wieder das geeignetere Gerät. Ich persönlich - und das ist nur meine eigene Meinung - kann einfach eher damit leben, Autos mit der Tastatur zu steuern und dafür die 3rd person Schusswechsel mit der Maus steuern zu können, als Autos mit dem Controller steuern zu können und dafür auch Schusswechsel damit steuern zu müssen. Das macht mir einfach nicht so viel Spaß.....

Ich hoffe ja, dass Spiele wie z.B. Star Citizen einen fliegenden Übergang zwischen Steuerungsmöglichkeiten ermöglichen, sprich, dass man Schiffe per Joystick oder Gamepad steuern kann und die Steuerung automatisch (on-the-fly) auf Maus+Tastatur überspringt, wenn man den Pilotensessel verlässt. Das wäre meine ideale Steuerung für ein derartiges Spiel. Wenn Rockstar sowas auch für GTA V am PC umsetzen würde, wäre das fantastisch. Autofahren mit dem Controller und wenn man aussteigt kann man direkt auf M+T wechseln. Aber ich bezweifle, dass man sich die Mühe machen wird....


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Erklärung  wie kann man die FPS erhöhen, mit einer neuen Grafikkarte? Ich hab die 560 Ti eingebaut und hab bei DS3 30 FPS gehabt, mir wäre nichts aufgefallen, das da etwas "gehakt" hat.


 
na, das hackt ja auch nicht bei 30, es ist halt wie beim Film in "Normal" mit 24 fps und dem HFR wie beim Hobbit mit 48
und ne neue GraKa hilft auch nicht unbedingt Perse, da die Spiele teilweise ein Bildbegrenzer drin haben der halt nicht mehr als 30 zulässt


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Erklärung  wie kann man die FPS erhöhen, mit einer neuen Grafikkarte? Ich hab die 560 Ti eingebaut und hab bei DS3 30 FPS gehabt, mir wäre nichts aufgefallen, das da etwas "gehakt" hat.


 Soweit ich weiß ist DS3 auf 30FPS festgelegt. Könnte aber sein, dass man irgendwo in den Optionen den FPS-Cap aufheben kann....

Zum "Haken": im Gegensatz zu den anderen bin ich der Meinung, dass der visuelle Unterschied eher marginal ist und man ihn praktisch nicht wahrnimmt, solange man ihn nicht kennt bzw. aktiv danach sucht (was irgendwann automatisch passieren kann....). Bei schnellen Bewegungen wird das Bild einfach schneller wieder scharf bzw. die Bewegungsunschärfte ist weniger ausgeprägt. Das ist eigentlich auch schon alles. Bei MP-Shootern, wo es auf schnelle Reaktionszeiten ankommt, ist das von Bedeutung, im SP-Bereich eher weniger. Selbst bei Shootern merkt man als Laie den Unterschied meist nur im direkten Vergleich. Also mach dir mal keinen Kopf, DS3 läuft auch bei stabilen 30FPS absolut ruckelfrei....


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2013)

würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, eben auf Hinblick mit dem Hobbit in HFR
so grade bei der Szene wo die in der Goblinhöhle mit dem Weg in die Teife stürzen *spoiler*
da sieht man halt doch schon den nutzen von mehr Bildern


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, eben auf Hinblick mit dem Hobbit in HFR
> so grade bei der Szene wo die in der Goblinhöhle mit dem Weg in die Teife stürzen *spoiler*
> da sieht man halt doch schon den nutzen von mehr Bildern


 Keine Ahnung, hab den Film nur in 3D gesehen (was ich nicht empfehlen kann).......

Hast du direkt hintereinander die beiden Filme einfach in 30 und einmal in 45 gesehen oder woher kennst du so genau den Unterschied?


----------



## Neawoulf (17. September 2013)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen,  dass Star Citizen je nach Bewegungsart unterschiedliche Eingabegeräte unterstützt.  Die Arma-Reihe z. B. Kann das ja auch, da lassen sich für Bodenfahrzeuge, Infanterie, Helikopter und Flugzeuge völlig unterschiedliche Eingabegeräte nutzen, z. B. Lenkrad und Pedale für Bodenfahrzeuge,  Joystick A und Ruderpedale für Helikopter, Joystick B und Ruderpedale für Flugzeuge,  Maus und Tastatur für Infanterie usw., das klappt prima. Bei Outerra (bisher nur eine Engine-Demo) klappt das ebenfalls.  Ich bin recht optimistisch,  dass es bei Star Citizen ähnlich sein wird. Bin schon tierisch gespannt auf das Dogfight Modul. 

Nochmal zu den fps: Mal merkt man es kaum, mal sehr deutlich.  Deadspace ist ein vergleichsweise langsamer Shooter, Quake 3 dagegen wird vermutlich keiner je freiwillig mit 30 fps gespielt haben. Am deutlichsten wurde mir der Unterschied mit Oculus Rift. Da sieht man die Spielwelt so groß und nah vor sich ... unter 60 fps funktioniert die Illusion,  sich frei umschauen zu können, überhaupt nicht mehr, da 30 fps (oder auch schwankende höhere Werte) als sehr extremes Ruckeln wahrgenommen werden.  ist zwar spielbar, aber macht absolut keinen Spaß mehr. Am Bildschirm dagegen stören mich 30 fps dagegen eher selten (außer ich muss aus einer schnellen Bewegung heraus präzise Steuerungseingaben machen).

Allgemein würde ich sagen: Je größe die Entfernung ist,  die ein Pixel in einer bestimmten Zeit zurücklegt (sei es durch die Größe des Bildschirms oder die Höhe der Geschwindigkeit), desto wichtiger ist eine hohe Bildrate. Einen Formel 1 Wagen kann man bei 300 km/h einfach mit 60 fps viel präziser steuern,  als mit 30. Bei einem Gabelstapler dagegen ist das relativ egal, ob man nun 20 oder 120 fps hat.


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2013)

da ich ein gutes Gedächtniss habe und ich die DVD mal ausgeliehen habe von wem 
die Kinofassung ist ja schon lange draußen


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den fps: Mal merkt man es kaum, mal sehr deutlich.  Deadspace ist ein vergleichsweise langsamer Shooter, Quake 3 dagegen wird vermutlich keiner je freiwillig mit 30 fps gespielt haben. Am deutlichsten wurde mir der Unterschied mit Oculus Rift. Da sieht man die Spielwelt so groß und nah vor sich ... unter 60 fps funktioniert die Illusion,  sich frei umschauen zu können, überhaupt nicht mehr, da 30 fps (oder auch schwankende höhere Werte) als sehr extremes Ruckeln wahrgenommen werden.  ist zwar spielbar, aber macht absolut keinen Spaß mehr. Am Bildschirm dagegen stören mich 30 fps dagegen eher selten (außer ich muss aus einer schnellen Bewegung heraus präzise Steuerungseingaben machen).


 Ja klar, mit der Oculus ist das noch mal eine ganz andere Geschichte, da das "real" ist bzw. real sein soll von der Perspektive her. Am Bildschirm weiß ich, dass es nicht real ist und es sieht auch von der Perspektive her nicht real aus. Daher machen mir 30FPS auch normalerweise nichts aus am Bildschirm....


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> da ich ein gutes Gedächtniss habe und ich die DVD mal ausgeliehen habe von wem
> die Kinofassung ist ja schon lange draußen


 Du kannst dich an einzelne visuelle Details von einem Film erinnern, den du irgendwann mal gesehen hast? Ernsthaft?

Ich kann mich nicht mal mehr an einen Großteil des Films vom Inhalt her erinnern...


----------



## Neawoulf (17. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ja klar, mit der Oculus ist das noch mal eine ganz andere Geschichte, da das "real" ist bzw. real sein soll von der Perspektive her. Am Bildschirm weiß ich, dass es nicht real ist und es sieht auch von der Perspektive her nicht real aus. Daher machen mir 30FPS auch normalerweise nichts aus am Bildschirm....


 
Bei sehr schnellen Shootern oder Rennspielen macht es meiner Meinung nach schon einen sehr deutlichen Unterschied,  gerade online. Es sind da ja nicht nur die Bilder, die mit 60 fps flüssiger aussehen,  es ist auch die Steuerung,  diese viel direkter reagiert. Wenn zwei Quake-Spieler mit einer Railgun umeinander herumspringen, einer mit 30 und einer mit 60 fps, dann hat der mit 30 fps kaum eine Chance.


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du kannst dich an einzelne visuelle Details von einem Film erinnern, den du irgendwann mal gesehen hast? Ernsthaft?
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht mal mehr an einen Großteil des Films vom Inhalt her erinnern...


 
das ist halt ein großer Vorteil wenn man ich ist


----------



## Monalye (17. September 2013)

Welche Stufen gibt es bei FPS, direkt von 30 FPS ist die nächste 60 FPS? Was ist das höchste, was derzeit möglich ist? Hat es einen Grund, warum Shooter wie zb DS3 auf 30 FPS begrenzt sind?


----------



## Neawoulf (17. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Welche Stufen gibt es bei FPS, direkt von 30 FPS ist die nächste 60 FPS? Was ist das höchste, was derzeit möglich ist? Hat es einen Grund, warum Shooter wie zb DS3 auf 30 FPS begrenzt sind?


 
Theoretisch gibt es weder Stufen, noch Obergrenzen.  Praktisch zeigen die meisten Monitore aber nur konstante 60 hz (= 60 Bilder in der Sekunde) an und daher sind 30 oder 60 fps am angenehmsten anzusehen. Höhere fps sind optisch nicht sichtbar,  können sich aber auf das Spielgefühl auswirken, da die Mausbewegungen teilweise noch um ein paar Sekundenbruchteile direkter reagiert. Bei einem der Quake Titel waren meines Wissens nach mit hoheren fps auch weitere Sprünge möglich,  da die Physik im Spiel anders berechnet wurde.
 30 fps kommen manchmal durch bestimmte Animationen im Spiel zustande. DS3 habe ich nicht gespielt,  aber z. B. LA Noire hatte animierte,  gefilmte Gesichtstexturen, die mit 30 fps liefen. Damit das vernünftig aussieht,  hat man die fps im Spiel auf 30 beschränkt,  da die Animationen ansonsten als ruckelig wahrgenommen worden wären.


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2013)

Spontan würde ich halt sagen:
Konsole

Und nja, so wirkliche Stufen gibt das nicht unbedingt


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Theoretisch gibt es weder Stufen, noch Obergrenzen.  Praktisch zeigen die meisten Monitore aber nur konstante 60 hz (= 60 Bilder in der Sekunde) an und daher sind 30 oder 60 fps am angenehmsten anzusehen. Höhere fps sind optisch nicht sichtbar,  können sich aber auf das Spielgefühl auswirken, da die Mausbewegungen teilweise noch um ein paar Sekundenbruchteile direkter reagiert. Bei einem der Quake Titel waren meines Wissens nach mit hoheren fps auch weitere Sprünge möglich,  da die Physik im Spiel anders berechnet wurde.
> 30 fps kommen manchmal durch bestimmte Animationen im Spiel zustande. DS3 habe ich nicht gespielt,  aber z. B. LA Noire hatte animierte,  gefilmte Gesichtstexturen, die mit 30 fps liefen. Damit das vernünftig aussieht,  hat man die fps im Spiel auf 30 beschränkt,  da die Animationen ansonsten als ruckelig wahrgenommen worden wären.


 Viele Multiplattformtitel waren in der Vergangenheit auf feste 30FPS begrenzt und das wurde beim Porten einfach nicht geändert. 

Ich kenne auch Leute, die auf ihren 100Hz Fernseher schwören und auch angeblich große Unterschiede erkennen zu 60Hz. Ich persönlich bin da eher einfach gestrickt, ich vergesse die meisten Inhalte sowieso so schnell, dass es darauf auch nicht ankommt....zumal ich ja eh ein Storynerd bin, der andere Schwerpunkte setzt als hektische Mausbewegungen in Shootern....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Bei AC3? Was hast du geändert?


 Die VSync abgeschaltet. Den Wert "1" auf "0" geändert. Man merkt sofort nen Geschwindigkeitsschub, ähnlich wie bei "Dead Space", da hat das interne VSync auch stark ausgebremst.

Btw:
Da sind aber immer noch einige Dicke Bugs im Spiel. U.a. hat sich ein Rotwild in einem umgestürzten Baumstamm verharkt, würde es nicht so rumzappeln, könnte man annehmen es wäre aufgespießt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und als ich eine schon mal gesehene Zwischensequenz übersprungen habe, war das ganze Spiel durch einen in der Sequenz eingesetzen Effekt optisch total verzerrt... Musste das Spiel da abbrechen und den Spielstand neu laden.

Ja, ja, Anvil-Next ist schon chic, aber noch nicht ganz sauber.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Erklärung  wie kann man die FPS erhöhen, mit einer neuen Grafikkarte? Ich hab die 560 Ti eingebaut und hab bei DS3 30 FPS gehabt, mir wäre nichts aufgefallen, das da etwas "gehakt" hat.


 Eigentlich müsstest du locker 60 FPS in DS3 haben. Schalt mal das V-Sync in den Optionen aus und du wirst staunen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Welche Stufen gibt es bei FPS, direkt von 30 FPS ist die nächste 60 FPS? Was ist das höchste, was derzeit möglich ist? Hat es einen Grund, warum Shooter wie zb DS3 auf 30 FPS begrenzt sind?


 "Stufen" gibt es in dem Sinne nicht.
Manche Spiele haben von Haus aus eine 30 FPS-Bremse, wie eben L.A. Noir. Da kannst du die potenteste Hardware daheim haben, mehr kitzelt das Spiel nicht heraus, es sei denn man bedient sich Fan-Mods oder Patches. Die 60 Frames ist bei gewöhnlichen 60Hz-Monitoren das Maximum, was dargestellt werden kann. Sicherlich kann man noch weitaus höhere Werte erreichen, aber dann braucht man eine Flachmann mit mehr Hz-Leistung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist DS3 auf 30FPS festgelegt. Könnte aber sein, dass man irgendwo in den Optionen den FPS-Cap aufheben kann....
> 
> Zum "Haken": im Gegensatz zu den anderen bin ich der Meinung, dass der visuelle Unterschied eher marginal ist und man ihn praktisch nicht wahrnimmt, solange man ihn nicht kennt bzw. aktiv danach sucht (was irgendwann automatisch passieren kann....). Bei schnellen Bewegungen wird das Bild einfach schneller wieder scharf bzw. die Bewegungsunschärfte ist weniger ausgeprägt. Das ist eigentlich auch schon alles. Bei MP-Shootern, wo es auf schnelle Reaktionszeiten ankommt, ist das von Bedeutung, im SP-Bereich eher weniger. Selbst bei Shootern merkt man als Laie den Unterschied meist nur im direkten Vergleich. Also mach dir mal keinen Kopf, DS3 läuft auch bei stabilen 30FPS absolut ruckelfrei....


"Ruckelfrei" nur insofern, dass die Framerate nicht noch weiter nach unten rutscht. Sie bleibt konstant. Aber bei Kamera-Drehungen um die eigene Spielfigur (wie eben DS3, Assassins Creed 3 oder andere Action-Titel) merkt man schon einen Unterschied zwischen 30 vs. 60 Frames in der "Flüssigkeit" der Bewegungen.

BTW:
DS3 ist nicht mit 30 Frames beschränkt, das VSync bremst dabei nur stark aus. Generell sollte man spielinternes VSync ausschalten, wenn man dieses bereits in den Grafikkarten-Einstellungen aktiviert hat. Doppelt gemoppelt hält hier nicht wirklich besser...


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die VSync abgeschaltet. Den Wert "1" auf "0" geändert. Man merkt sofort nen Geschwindigkeitsschub, ähnlich wie bei "Dead Space", da hat das interne VSync auch stark ausgebremst.
> 
> Btw:
> Da sind aber immer noch einige Dicke Bugs im Spiel. U.a. hat sich ein Rotwild in einem umgestürzten Baumstamm verharkt, würde es nicht so rumzappeln, könnte man annehmen es wäre aufgespießt.
> ...


Ich hab VSync aber nie an im Grafikkartentreiber.....vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass AC3 von Anfang an flüssig bei mir lief.... 

Und ein paar kleine Bugs haben die meisten Spiele, damit muss man leben....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und ein paar kleine Bugs haben die meisten Spiele, damit muss man leben....


 Den Spielspaß trübt es ja auch nicht, aber solche Macken hatten die vorangegangenen AC-Spiele in der Form und den Ausmaßen nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (17. September 2013)

Also was VSYNC mit der Performance zutun hat will ich noch nicht ganz verstehen ...


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also was VSYNC mit der Performance zutun hat will ich noch nicht ganz verstehen ...


 Aus wikipedia:



> Vertikale Synchronisation ist problematisch, wenn die Grafikkarte für  die Berechnung eines neuen Bildes länger braucht als der Monitor zur  Darstellung. Wenn der Monitor beispielsweise mit einer  Bildwiederholfrequenz von 60 Hz arbeitet, die Grafikkarte aber nur 50  Bilder pro Sekunde berechnet, werden jede Sekunde 10 Bilder doppelt  dargestellt. Das kann zu Rucklern führen. Im schlimmsten Fall hat die  Grafikkarte kurz nach dem Rücksprung ein neues Bild berechnet, muss aber  warten, bis der Monitor das mittlerweile veraltete Bild fertig  dargestellt hat. Bei Spielen kann auch die Erhöhung der Latenz um einige Millisekunden (maximal 1 Frame) relevant sein.


Vsync ist gut, wenn deine Graka mehr Frames liefert als dein Monitor verarbeiten kann (60FPS+) und schlecht, wenn sie weniger liefert (60FPS-).....so einfach ist das.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also was VSYNC mit der Performance zutun hat will ich noch nicht ganz verstehen ...


 Naja, in Spielen aktiviertes VSync drückt schon deutlich auf die Leistung, das ist kein Einzelfall. Das trifft beispielsweise auf die ganze "Dead Space"-Reihe zu, und noch einige andere bekannte Marken. PCG weist nicht selten darauf hin, dass es bei Spiel X ratsam sei, diese Funktion auszuschalten.


----------



## Rabowke (17. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Aus wikipedia:
> 
> Vsync ist gut, wenn deine Graka mehr Frames liefert als dein Monitor verarbeiten kann (60FPS+) und schlecht, wenn sie weniger liefert (60FPS-).....so einfach ist das.


 Ich weiß was VSYNC ist ... nur will ich immer noch nicht verstehen, warum sich die Performance verbessert, wenn sauerlandboy nicht mal am Cap war, sondern mit 30-40fps spielt.

In dem Fall dürfte VSYNC überhaupt keine Auswirkungen haben ...


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich weiß was VSYNC ist ... nur will ich immer noch nicht verstehen, warum sich die Performance verbessert, wenn sauerlandboy nicht mal am Cap war, sondern mit 30-40fps spielt.
> 
> In dem Fall dürfte VSYNC überhaupt keine Auswirkungen haben ...


 Ähm, hast du überhaupt gelesen, was ich geschrieben/verlinkt habe? Vsync macht gerade deshalb Probleme, WEIL er nicht am Cap ist. Nachzulesen in dem Absatz, den ich aus Wikipedia verlinkt habe....

Graka lierfet 40 FPS -> Monitor mit 60 Hz verlangt 60 FPS dank Vsync -> 20 Frames werden doppelt dargestellt ->Ruckler....

Ohne Vsync fallen die doppelten Frames weg und das Spiel läuft flüssiger....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich weiß was VSYNC ist ... nur will ich immer noch nicht verstehen, warum sich die Performance verbessert, wenn sauerlandboy nicht mal am Cap war, sondern mit 30-40fps spielt.
> 
> In dem Fall dürfte VSYNC überhaupt keine Auswirkungen haben ...


 Tut es aber. Die Abänderung der configuration-ini hat für nen guten Performance-Schub gesorgt. Momentan etwa 40 - 60 Frames, je nachdem wieviel Aktivität auf dem Schirm herrscht.
Finde es nur dämlich, warum man erst eine Datei bearbeiten muss, statt diese Funktion direkt in den Spiel-Optionen zu integrieren.


----------



## Rabowke (17. September 2013)

Ich dachte ich hätte bei meinem Beitrag mehr geschrieben ... blöd wenn man zwei Dinge gleichzeitig macht.

Eigentlich wollte ich vom *Adaptiven* VSYNC schreiben, was bei mir ( und auch bei anderen ) per Default aktiviert ist bzw. sein sollte. Denn IMO hat sauerlandboy eine nVidia Grafikkarte und hier hast du das Problem eben *nicht*.

VSYNC an macht in der Tat wirklich nur Sinn, wenn du mehr FPS berechnen lassen kannst als dein Monitor darstellen kann, verhindert halt das Tearing. Aber dank nVidia Grafikkarte hat man hier die Möglichkeit adaptives VSYNC zu aktivieren ... mehr als 60fps -> AN, weniger -> AUS.


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich hätte bei meinem Beitrag mehr geschrieben ... blöd wenn man zwei Dinge gleichzeitig macht.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich vom *Adaptiven* VSYNC schreiben, was bei mir ( und auch bei anderen ) per Default aktiviert ist bzw. sein sollte. Denn IMO hat sauerlandboy eine nVidia Grafikkarte und hier hast du das Problem eben *nicht*.
> 
> VSYNC an macht in der Tat wirklich nur Sinn, wenn du mehr FPS berechnen lassen kannst als dein Monitor darstellen kann, verhindert halt das Tearing. Aber dank nVidia Grafikkarte hat man hier die Möglichkeit adaptives VSYNC zu aktivieren ... mehr als 60fps -> AN, weniger -> AUS.


 Das ist schon richtig. Aber das hilft dir wenig, wenn das Spiel praktisch Vsync (unadaptiv) erzwingt....


----------



## Bonkic (17. September 2013)

ach vsync - nsync iss doch viel cooler!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> VSYNC an macht in der Tat wirklich nur Sinn, wenn du mehr FPS berechnen lassen kannst als dein Monitor darstellen kann, verhindert halt das Tearing. Aber dank nVidia Grafikkarte hat man hier die Möglichkeit adaptives VSYNC zu aktivieren ... mehr als 60fps -> AN, weniger -> AUS.


 Ich hab jetzt länger nicht mehr in den Grafikkarten-Treiber-Einstellungen reingesehen... Aber ist es nicht so, dass man nur die drei Möglichkeiten "an", "aus" und softwaregesteuert (oder wie sich der Eintrag nennt, komme gerade nicht drauf) hat ?

Ich habe VSync generell aktiviert, weil ich sonst starkes Zeilenflimmern in Egoshootern und Render-Videos hatte... Zumindest auf dem alten Moni, und habs seitdem so belassen.


----------



## Rabowke (17. September 2013)

Hier ist die Technik von NSYNC ... äh ... adaptives VSYNC gut erklärt, sogar mit Videos! 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 im Test - Adaptive-VSync (4/21)

Ich habs bei mir mit meiner GTX 570 per Default so eingestellt und noch nie großartige Probleme gehabt. Wenn, denn läuft eher das ganze Spiel bescheiden.


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

-----


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hier ist die Technik von NSYNC ... äh ... adaptives VSYNC gut erklärt, sogar mit Videos!
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 im Test - Adaptive-VSync (4/21)
> 
> Ich habs bei mir mit meiner GTX 570 per Default so eingestellt und noch nie großartige Probleme gehabt. Wenn, denn läuft eher das ganze Spiel bescheiden.


 Aha... Muss ich mir heute abend mal anschauen.

Was ist aber nun die korrekte Einstellung ? Automatisch oder automatisch (Intervall 2) ?


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> -----


 
Endlich hält er mal die Fresse


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Endlich hält er mal die Fresse


 Was ist denn mit dir los? 

Fass dir mal an die eigene Nase: wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten. Das trifft für dich noch viel eher zu als für mich.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2013)

So, hab's mal getestet. Ich bleibe beim permament aktivierten VSync.
Das adaptive VSnyc verursacht genau das, was ich nicht wollte: Halbzeilenverschiebungen. Grausam. 
Und das Intervall 2 halbiert mal eben die gesamte Performance.

Adaptives VSync bringt bei mir demnach überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. September 2013)

*GTA V*, aber meine erst kürzlich reparierte PS3 macht zumindest bei diesem Spiel unanständige Zicken. Der Lüfter dreht nämlich besonders in Zwischensequenzen und teilweise auch während des normalen Spielens so weit auf, dass ich ohne Kopfhörer kaum zocken kann. Zwischenzeitig geht sie sogar auf die höchste Stufe und ist damit ungefähr so lauf wie ein Fön. Ist bei Blurays und Silent Hill nicht der Fall. Gesund ist das sicherlich nicht für die Konsole.

Ich hätte dann wohl doch auf die PC-Version warten sollen. Will jemand meine PS3-Fassung kaufen? Ist wie neu.


----------



## Chemenu (17. September 2013)

Wenn ich das Spiel morgen nicht im Saturn bekommen sollte würde ich es Dir abkaufen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Spiel morgen nicht im Saturn bekommen sollte würde ich es Dir abkaufen.


 
Ich verkauf es für 52€ inkl. Versandkosten. Codes sind noch unbenutzt.


----------



## Chemenu (17. September 2013)

Was für Codes? Vorbesteller Content? Oder ist es die SE?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. September 2013)

Irgendso ein Day1-Edition-Crap. Ein Luftschiff oder sowas.


----------



## Chemenu (17. September 2013)

Ah, das Ding.^^ Ich geb Dir dann morgen Bescheid (wenn es nicht vorher jemand anderes kauft).


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> *GTA V*, aber meine erst kürzlich reparierte PS3 macht zumindest bei diesem Spiel unanständige Zicken. Der Lüfter dreht nämlich besonders in Zwischensequenzen und teilweise auch während des normalen Spielens so weit auf, dass ich ohne Kopfhörer kaum zocken kann. Zwischenzeitig geht sie sogar auf die höchste Stufe und ist damit ungefähr so lauf wie ein Fön. Ist bei Blurays und Silent Hill nicht der Fall. Gesund ist das sicherlich nicht für die Konsole.
> 
> Ich hätte dann wohl doch auf die PC-Version warten sollen. Will jemand meine PS3-Fassung kaufen? Ist wie neu.


 Kannst du die Konsole nicht mal aufschrauben und nachkucken, ob da noch alles seine Ordnung hat?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. September 2013)

Könne ich, aber vermutlich mach ich dabei nur mehr kaputt, zumal ich keine Ahnung hab, wonach ich da überhaupt suche.


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Könne ich, aber vermutlich mach ich dabei nur mehr kaputt, zumal ich keine Ahnung hab, wonach ich da überhaupt suche.


 Staub wäre der erste Verdächtige....


----------



## Chemenu (17. September 2013)

Vielleicht sitzt auch nur ein Kühler nicht mehr richtig. Ich denke mal so eine PS3 wird kein Hexenwerk sein, im Endeffekt auch nur ein PC mit exotischer Hardware.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. September 2013)

Staub dürfte da keiner drin sein. Hab sie ja vor kurzem eingeschickt. Da wurde aller Staub entfernt und neue Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen. Anscheinend haben das Problem aber viele Konsolen bei manchen Spielen nach einem YLOD. Bin da nicht der Einzige.


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Staub dürfte da keiner drin sein. Hab sie ja vor kurzem eingeschickt. Da wurde aller Staub entfernt und neue Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen. Anscheinend haben das Problem aber viele Konsolen bei manchen Spielen nach einem YLOD. Bin da nicht der Einzige.


Oder es wurde geschlampt beim Reparieren....ich würde mich gleich mal beschweren...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Oder es wurde geschlampt beim Reparieren....ich würde mich gleich mal beschweren...


 
Würde ich tun, wenn ich nicht schon herausgefunden hätte, dass es ein häufiges Problem ist, dass der Lüfter nach einem YLOD gerne durchdreht. Auf VGZ hat einer genau dasselbe Problem, ebenfalls eine YLOD-Konsole, die bei manchen Spielen und GTA voll aufdreht. Ist also kein Einzelfall, von daher werde ich es mir ersparen, die Konsole erneut einzuschicken, die ich eh fast nur noch für Blurays nutze, die auch ordentlich laufen.


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Würde ich tun, wenn ich nicht schon herausgefunden hätte, dass es ein häufiges Problem ist, dass der Lüfter nach einem YLOD gerne durchdreht. Auf VGZ hat einer genau dasselbe Problem, ebenfalls eine YLOD-Konsole, die bei manchen Spielen und GTA voll aufdreht. Ist also kein Einzelfall, von daher werde ich es mir ersparen, die Konsole erneut einzuschicken, die ich eh fast nur noch für Blurays nutze, die auch ordentlich laufen.


 Ist doch einfach zu lösen: Kühlerkabel durchschneiden und GTA 5 solange zocken, bis das Ding zu brennen anfängt. Dann hatte deine PS3 wenigstens einen würdigen Abgang..... 

Kannst dir ja dann bald die PS4 kaufen für BluRays....


----------



## golani79 (17. September 2013)

Hab heute am PC The Walking Dead nochmal durchgespielt und im Anschluss daran auch 400 Days.
Die ersten 5 Episoden kannte ich schon, da ich diese bereits auf der 360 gespielt habe. 
400 Days kannte ich noch nicht, fand ich aber auch recht gut gelungen. Ich hätte mir nur gewünscht, dass die individuellen Abschnitte ein wenig länger gewesen wären - nichtsdestotrotz ein guter Zusatz zum Hauptspiel.


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab heute am PC The Walking Dead nochmal durchgespielt und im Anschluss daran auch 400 Days.
> Die ersten 5 Episoden kannte ich schon, da ich diese bereits auf der 360 gespielt habe.
> 400 Days kannte ich noch nicht, fand ich aber auch recht gut gelungen. Ich hätte mir nur gewünscht, dass die individuellen Abschnitte ein wenig länger gewesen wären - nichtsdestotrotz ein guter Zusatz zum Hauptspiel.


 Ist ja eher ein Prolog für Season 2....


----------



## golani79 (17. September 2013)

Ich weiß - trotzdem hätte ich noch gern ein wenig mehr erfahren


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja dann bald die PS4 kaufen für BluRays....


 
Ich plane vorerst nicht damit, mir eine zu holen. Erst dann, wenn sie billiger ist und mindestens eine Hand voll Exklusiv-Titel der Marke The Last of Us erschienen sind, die ich unbedingt haben muss. Bis dahin muss es die PS3 tun oder ich hol mir ein Bluray-Laufwerk für den - ohnehin an den TV angeschlossenen - PC. Statt PS4 lieber Oculus Rift und ggf. ein Hardware-Upgrade.


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Ich plane vorerst nicht damit, mir eine zu holen. Erst dann, wenn sie billiger ist und mindestens eine Hand voll Exklusiv-Titel der Marke The Last of Us erschienen sind, die ich unbedingt haben muss. Bis dahin muss es die PS3 tun oder ich hol mir ein Bluray-Laufwerk für den - ohnehin an den TV angeschlossenen - PC. Statt PS4 lieber Oculus Rift und ggf. ein Hardware-Upgrade.


 Man höre und staune.....aus dir machen wir schon noch einen richtigen PC Spieler....


----------



## Lukecheater (17. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ach vsync - nsync iss doch viel cooler!


 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gM2MBmEjKA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Monalye (18. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> *GTA V*, aber meine erst kürzlich reparierte PS3 macht zumindest bei diesem Spiel unanständige Zicken. Der Lüfter dreht nämlich besonders in Zwischensequenzen und teilweise auch während des normalen Spielens so weit auf, dass ich ohne Kopfhörer kaum zocken kann. Zwischenzeitig geht sie sogar auf die höchste Stufe und ist damit ungefähr so lauf wie ein Fön. Ist bei Blurays und Silent Hill nicht der Fall. Gesund ist das sicherlich nicht für die Konsole.
> 
> Ich hätte dann wohl doch auf die PC-Version warten sollen. Will jemand meine PS3-Fassung kaufen? Ist wie neu.



Hast du vielleicht deshalb ein Problem? http://forum.pcgames.de/sony-playst...ufwarnung-wenn-ps3-nich-slim-version-ist.html
Hier wird gewarnt davor, GTA5 für die PS3 zu kaufen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. September 2013)

Gestern mit* Amnesia: A Machien for Pigs* fertig geworden.
Bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden, ChineseRoom hat einen würdigen Nachfolger geschaffen. 
Spielzeit ist etwas kurz, aber mit ~6 Stunden noch in Ordnung. Außerdem haben mich anfangs die Sachen gestört, die im Vergelich zu The Dark Descent fehlen, z.B. fehlendes Inventar, Laudanum und Lampenöl. Man gewöhnt sich aber daran, AMFP hat eben einen anderen Fokus als TDD.
Viel Kritik bekommt das Spiel aktuell ja gerade deswegen ab, weil es nicht gruselig genug sei. Siehe auch der Kritikpunkt "zu wenig Schockmomente" im PCG-Test. Jemand der sowas bemängelt hat imho keine Ahnung von Horror. 
Es stimmt schon, AMFP bietet nur einen handvoll Jumpscares, aber ist das denn wirklich das was Horror ausmacht? Finde ich nicht. 
AMFP bietet viel intensiveren Horror, der sich zum großen Teil im Kopf des Spielers abspielt. In den Notizen über Folter und diverse andere brutale Vorgänge zu lesen, die sich in der Maschien bzw in der Firma abspielen, empfinde ich als viel gruseliger, als Gegner die mich anspringen und "Buh!" schreien.
Dazu kommen Sequenzen, wie z.B. kurz vor Ende,



Spoiler



als man durch London läuft und mit ansieht, wie die Schweine schreiende Menschen zum Schlachten wegziehen oder sie essen. Ein Schwein vergeht sich glaube ich sogar noch auf ganz andere Weise an einer Leiche 


Die Szene ging mir mehr unter die Haut als jeder Jumpscare, das ist einfach richtig schön grauenhafter Horror 
Die richtige Musikuntermalung hat das Spiel dann auch noch, ich kann mir nichts gruseligeres vorstellen, als diese Opernmusik, die in manchen Szenen eingesetzt hat 

Insgesamt ein richtig gutes Horrorspiel, dass sich auch vor TDD nicht verstecken muss. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass ChineseRoom weitere Horrorspiele nachliefern 
Jetzt wird angefangen auf das nächste Horrorspiel von Frictional zu warten


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht deshalb ein Problem? http://forum.pcgames.de/sony-playst...ufwarnung-wenn-ps3-nich-slim-version-ist.html
> Hier wird gewarnt davor, GTA5 für die PS3 zu kaufen.


 
Nein, das ist ein anderes Problem.

Habe es gerade für 51€ verkauft und damit nur 9€ Verlust für ein paar Stunden Probezocken gemacht. Jetzt warte ich auf die richtige Version, wie eigentlich ursprünglich geplant. 

Und wieder zurück zu Dragon Age. Hab grad Loghain den Kopf abgeschlagen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (18. September 2013)

Hab gerade Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons in einem Stück durchgespielt.

Ist mal was anderes und wirklich ein schönes Spiel - sowohl vom Artstyle, den Bildern und dem Soundtrack / der Sounduntermalung.
Die Steuerung hat man auch nicht alle Tage, ging aber besser von der Hand als erwartet. Nur wenn die beiden Charaktere rechts und links vertauscht waren am Bildschirm, war die Steuerung ein bissl Brainfuck  Insgesamt hats aber sehr gut funktioniert.

Kann ich bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Ich hätte mal drei Fragen zu *"Assassins Creed 3"*:*
- *Wieso wollen sich manche Truhen beim Knacken partout nicht öffnen ? Ich setze die Dietriche korrekt an, hämmere unentwegt auf den RT-Button, an der Ruhe bewegt sich so ein Verschluss-Teil von rechts nach links... Und dann schnellt dieses wieder nach rechts, womit Connor seine Aktion abbricht. Bug ?! 
- Was hat es mit dieser Bürgerwehr auf sich ? Die wird auf der Karte angezeigt, weiss aber nicht so recht was deren Zweck ist... 
- Wieviele Almanach-Seiten gibt es eigentlich ? Hab schon an die 12 Seiten eingesammelt, doch es kommt mir so vor als würde es kein Ende nehmen...


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2013)

Die Bürgerwehr kannst du IMO später im Spiel benutzen bzw. anstacheln ... also ein wütender Mob der für dich kämpft bzw. für Ablenkung sorgt. Jedenfalls hab ich das so in Erinnerung!  

Was die Truhen betrifft ... drück RT nicht komplett durch, dann schaffst du mehr "Drückeinheiten".  
Das Truhe öffnen ist eh eines der dümmsten "Features", die in AC3 eingebaut wurden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Bürgerwehr kannst du IMO später im Spiel benutzen bzw. anstacheln ... also ein wütender Mob der für dich kämpft bzw. für Ablenkung sorgt. Jedenfalls hab ich das so in Erinnerung!


Also ähnlich wie die Bruderschaft bzw. Söldner ? 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Was die Truhen betrifft ... drück RT nicht komplett durch, dann schaffst du mehr "Drückeinheiten".
> Das Truhe öffnen ist eh eines der dümmsten "Features", die in AC3 eingebaut wurden.


 Naja, da scheint Ubisoft gern ein altbekanntes "Splinter Cell"-Element eingebaut zu haben... Muss man ja nicht toll finden, an die Kröten will ich aber trotzdem ran.


----------



## Chemenu (19. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Und wieder zurück zu Dragon Age. Hab grad Loghain den Kopf abgeschlagen.


 Die Grafik von dem Spiel finde ich an sich gut, aber die Entwicler  haben offenbar keine Ahnung wie man richtig Depht of Field einsetzt. 
Oder hast Du Grafik-Mods installiert? Oder evtl. sogar ein Treiber Problem dass diese verwaschenen Flecken da vorne im Bild erzeugt?


Hab gestern Abend GTA V installiert und die ersten Minuten angezockt. Sieht vielversprechend aus. 
Jetzt hab ich nur das Problem dass ich eigentlich zuerst noch The Last of Us und Singularity fertig spielen müsste bevor ich mich GTA widem kann. Sonst hab ich immer diese unvollendeten Spiele im Hinterkopf und ärger mich wieder weil ich alles gleichzeitig anfange und nichts zu Ende bringe.


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also ähnlich wie die Bruderschaft bzw. Söldner ?


Japp ...



> Naja, da scheint Ubisoft gern ein altbekanntes "Splinter Cell"-Element eingebaut zu haben... Muss man ja nicht toll finden, an die Kröten will ich aber trotzdem ran.


 ... weil? 

Geld wird völlig überbewertet!  

Ernsthaft, Geld brauchst du im Grunde überhaupt nicht ... ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern auch nur eine Truhe geknackt zu haben!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil?
> 
> Geld wird völlig überbewertet!
> 
> Ernsthaft, Geld brauchst du im Grunde überhaupt nicht ... ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern auch nur eine Truhe geknackt zu haben!


 Nenn es einfach "Sammelfieber" oder "Spieler-Ehre". Hab auch in allen anderen AC-Spielen alles abgegrast, was ich finden und erbeuten konnte.


----------



## Lukecheater (19. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nenn es einfach "Sammelfieber" oder "Spieler-Ehre". Hab auch in allen anderen AC-Spielen alles abgegrast, was ich finden und erbeuten konnte.


 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=loyOnhP9BiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (19. September 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
getshirts - Shop: Gameone Official Merchandising | by Gameone


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Jetzt musste ich erstmal googeln, was "looten" überhaupt bedeutet...


----------



## Lukecheater (19. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jetzt musste ich erstmal googeln, was "looten" überhaupt bedeutet...


 
Wie bitte? Selbst ich als jemand der noch nie ein MMORPG gezockt hat weiß was das bedeutet...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Selbst ich als jemand der noch nie ein MMORPG gezockt hat weiß was das bedeutet...


 Nope. Mir reicht es schon, wenn in Foren und Chats mit Kürzeln kommuniziert wird. Das letzte Bisschen an deutscher Sprachkultur möchte ich doch noch beibehalten. Von daher bleibe ich bei "erbeuten".


----------



## stawacz (19. September 2013)

ich hab mir grad arma 3 und deus ex  gegönnt,,,,nebenbei spiel ich noch mit dem gedanken n zweiten durchgang drankensang am fluss der zeit zu starten


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nope. Mir reicht es schon, wenn in Foren und Chats mit Kürzeln kommuniziert wird. Das letzte Bisschen an deutscher Sprachkultur möchte ich doch noch beibehalten. Von daher bleibe ich bei "erbeuten".


 Also wer Englisch kann, kann auch von dem Wort 'loot' das 'looten' ableiten ... 

Ob man jetzt in einem normalen Gespräch mit Denglish hantieren sollte, keine Ahnung ... aber in einem Forum bzw. Seite für Computerspiele ist das alles kein Problem!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also wer Englisch kann, kann auch von dem Wort 'loot' das 'looten' ableiten ...
> 
> Ob man jetzt in einem normalen Gespräch mit Denglish hantieren sollte, keine Ahnung ... aber in einem Forum bzw. Seite für Computerspiele ist das alles kein Problem!


 Man möge es mir nachsehen, denn trotz recht häufigen Gebrauchs der englischen Sprache ist mir der Begriff "loot" oder "looten" leider selten bis gar nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. September 2013)

Naja, jetzt, wo Du es weißt, ist ja alles wieder im Lot.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, jetzt, wo Du es weißt, ist ja alles wieder im Lot.


 *es ertönt das kurze wie berühmte Trompetenstück für einen seeeehr schlechten Witz...*  



Spoiler



Hätte ich ein passendes Youtube-Video gefunden, hätte es hier reingestellt. ^^


----------



## Mothman (19. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jetzt musste ich erstmal googeln, was "looten" überhaupt bedeutet...


wtf 
Da muss aber jemand nachsitzen heute!


----------



## Spassbremse (19. September 2013)

Wolltest Du sowas in der Art?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cswJQ-iEenk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

@ Bremse

Ähhh, nein. Ich meinte die total un-karnevalistische Variante... 

Sowas wie hier bei "Day ot the Tentacle" (ab 6:22, nach "Raus aus meinem Haus.")... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d_Q53aIo-4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> wtf
> Da muss aber jemand nachsitzen heute!


 Nix da. Muss in Boston weiter Schätze erbeuten... Pardon, looten... ^^


----------



## Exar-K (19. September 2013)

Lol l2p noob


----------



## Spassbremse (19. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @ Bremse
> 
> Ähhh, nein. Ich meinte die total un-karnevalistische Variante...
> 
> Sowas wie hier bei "Day ot the Tentacle" (ab 6:22, nach "Raus aus meinem Haus.")...


 
Ahja. 

Übrigens, seit einer ganzen Weile schon kannst Du youtube-Videos direkt auf die gewünschte Position verlinken, dazu hängst Du einfach ein #t=xxmxxs an den ursprünglichen Link an; in Deinem aktuellen Fall wäre das dann
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_Q53aIo-4Q#t=6m22s


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ahja.
> 
> Übrigens, seit einer ganzen Weile schon kannst Du youtube-Videos direkt auf die gewünschte Position verlinken, dazu hängst Du einfach ein #t=xxmxxs an den ursprünglichen Link an; in Deinem aktuellen Fall wäre das dann
> Let's Play Day of the Tentacle #2 [German] - Das Cron-O-John - YouTube


 Aha. Nette Funktion. Wenn es aber selten angewandt wird, wird's sowieso wieder schnell vergessen...


----------



## Peter Bathge (19. September 2013)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder On-Topic:

Ich spiel gerade Payday 2. Hab jetzt endlich mal Zeit gefunden, die Verkaufsversion zu spielen, nachdem ich vor Release die Beta gezockt hatte. Zwei Partien gemacht und gleich mal auf Stufe 6 aufgestiegen - so macht das Spaß


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. September 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal wieder On-Topic:
> 
> Ich spiel gerade Payday 2. Hab jetzt endlich mal Zeit gefunden, die Verkaufsversion zu spielen, nachdem ich vor Release die Beta gezockt hatte. Zwei Partien gemacht und gleich mal auf Stufe 6 aufgestiegen - so macht das Spaß


 
Ist das nicht so wie Left 4 Dead, nur in schlecht?


----------



## Enisra (19. September 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist das nicht so wie Left 4 Dead, nur in schlecht?


 
naja, nein
man kann das im weitesten Sinn als Banditensimulation umschreiben


----------



## Mothman (19. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, nein
> man kann das im weitesten Sinn als Banditensimulation umschreiben


 Naja,die Spiele haben schon extreme Parallelen. Vor allem vom Gameplay her.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, nein
> man kann das im weitesten Sinn als Banditensimulation umschreiben


 
GTA? Da hast du recht


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. September 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist das nicht so wie Left 4 Dead, nur in schlecht?


 
Nein.


----------



## golani79 (19. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die Grafik von dem Spiel finde ich an sich gut, aber die Entwicler  haben offenbar keine Ahnung wie man richtig Depht of Field einsetzt.


 
Sieht mir mehr nach nem Bug aus - glaube nicht, dass ein "fleckiges" DOF Absicht war / ist ...


----------



## LordCrash (19. September 2013)

Gar nichts - dafür hab ich Schmerzen ohne Ende, die mich fast die Wände hochtreiben....


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. September 2013)

*Dragon Age: Origins * - Hauptspiel nach 68 Stunden zum zweiten Mal beendet und der Ausgang war auch besser als beim ersten Mal, wo ich unter anderem vergessen hatte, den Drachen bei Andrastes Tempel umzulegen. Das einzig negative im Epilog waren die zukünftigen Zustände in Orzammar. Denen kann man wohl auch nicht helfen. Scheiß Zwerge. Awakening werde ich auch noch mal spielen, vorher aber die DLCs.

*Betrayer* habe ich auch noch mal kurz angeworfen, um zu sehen, was sich geändert hat. Performance-technisch läuft es bei mir auf jeden Fall schon etwas besser als noch vor paar Wochen. Neu ist inzwischen nicht nur die beiden Regler für die Helligkeit/Kontrast, sondern auch ein Regler für Farbe. Haben wohl viele geweint, weil ihnen die Äuglein weh getan haben...

Hier mal ein paar Bild-Vergleiche:



Spoiler



Original (Standarteinstellung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas weicherer Kontrast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Farbe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit ganz viel Farbe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2013)

Pro Evolution Soccer 2014


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Das einzig negative im Epilog waren die zukünftigen Zustände in Orzammar. Denen kann man wohl auch nicht helfen. Scheiß Zwerge. Awakening werde ich auch noch mal spielen, vorher aber die DLCs.





Spoiler



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann ist der bessere Epilog für Orzammar der, in dem man dem rechtmäßigen Erben auf den Thron verhilft. Der regiert dann zwar streng, aber führt die Zwerge in eine bessere Zukunft. Der ältere Zweg, der dem verstorbenen König als Berater gedient hat, stellt sich glaube ich letzten Endes als schwacher König dar.


----------



## LordCrash (19. September 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> .....


 Dafür gibts nen SPOILER Tag, du Pflaume....


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dafür gibts nen SPOILER Tag, du Pflaume....


 
Ups 
Glaube aber nicht, dass es noch viele Leute gibt die DAO nicht gespielt haben, es in nächster Zeit vorhaben, und die von mir jetzt krass gespoilert wurden


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dafür gibts nen SPOILER Tag, du Pflaume....


 
heute ist aber nicht spoiler-tag, sondern talk-like-a-pirate-day! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IBH4g_ua5es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> *Betrayer* habe ich auch noch mal kurz angeworfen, um zu sehen, was sich geändert hat. Performance-technisch läuft es bei mir auf jeden Fall schon etwas besser als noch vor paar Wochen. Neu ist inzwischen nicht nur die beiden Regler für die Helligkeit/Kontrast, sondern auch ein Regler für Farbe. Haben wohl viele geweint, weil ihnen die Äuglein weh getan haben...
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Bild-Vergleiche:
> 
> ...


 
Aye, die Betrayer-Änderungen regen mich auch auf. Die ursprüngliche Optik war zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber hatte doch ihren Charme. Ich finde, gerade solche Spiele sollte man möglichst so spielen,  wie der Entwickler es ursprünglich vorgesehen hat. Nachher werden im Museum noch die Gemälde gegen Fotos getauscht,  weil ein paar Leute finden,  dass die Mona Lisa nicht realistisch genug aussieht.  Dieses ganze Gemecker, gerade auf Steam,  ist manchmal echt lästig. Die Entwickler sollten sich klar machen, dass man es nicht allen 100%ig recht machen kann. Lieber ein paar Meckerer in Kauf nehmen und seine Visionen umsetzen,  gerade im Indie-Bereich. Dafür sollten dann halt sämtliche 3d Modelle und Texturen so angepasst werden, dass man auch mit der ursprünglichen S/W Hochkontrastoptik alles wichtige erkennen kann Gegenstände auf dem Boden waren bisher ein Problem und ohne Kompassradar kaum zu finden).


----------



## LordCrash (19. September 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aye, die Betrayer-Änderungen regen mich auch auf. Die ursprüngliche Optik war zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber hatte doch ihren Charme. Ich finde, gerade solche Spiele sollte man möglichst so spielen,  wie der Entwickler es ursprünglich vorgesehen hat. Nachher werden im Museum noch die Gemälde gegen Fotos getauscht,  weil ein paar Leute finden,  dass die Mona Lisa nicht realistisch genug aussieht.  Dieses ganze Gemecker, gerade auf Steam,  ist manchmal echt lästig. Die Entwickler sollten sich klar machen, dass man es nicht allen 100%ig recht machen kann. Lieber ein paar Meckerer in Kauf nehmen und seine Visionen umsetzen,  gerade im Indie-Bereich. Dafür sollten dann halt sämtliche 3d Modelle und Texturen so angepasst werden, dass man auch mit der ursprünglichen S/W Hochkontrastoptik alles wichtige erkennen kann Gegenstände auf dem Boden waren bisher ein Problem und ohne Kompassradar kaum zu finden).


 Man hat doch jetzt nur mehr Optionen, oder nicht???


----------



## Enisra (19. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Man hat doch jetzt nur mehr Optionen, oder nicht???


 
im Prinzip ja, nur sind das halt Regler die die Optik total verändern und es nicht mehr so Aussehen lassen wie Gedacht


----------



## LordCrash (19. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> im Prinzip ja, nur sind das halt Regler die die Optik total verändern und es nicht mehr so Aussehen lassen wie Gedacht


 Und? Dann rührt man die Regler eben nicht an, wenn man die Optik so belassen will, wie sie von Anfang an war. Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht so ganz....


----------



## Enisra (19. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und? Dann rührt man die Regler eben nicht an, wenn man die Optik so belassen will, wie sie von Anfang an war. Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht so ganz....


 
ja, aber das machen ja nicht alle so, zu viele werden das auf Skyrim-Klon stellen


----------



## golani79 (20. September 2013)

Hab heute mal meine erste größere Coop Mission in ArmA3 gespielt mit ~40 Leuten - Spieldauer ca. 3 Stunden.

Alles schön durchorganisiert mit Chain of Command, Funkverkehr, etc. .. hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und eigentlich ist es erschreckend, wie realistisch alles zusammen in ArmA dann rüberkommt (über die KI Gegner kann man sich natürlich streiten )

Performancemäßig lief es auch ziemlich gut - könnte mich nicht beschweren.
Hier noch eine kleine Impression 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der Landschaft her erinnert mich das auch alles ein wenig an meinen Auslandseinsatz.
Hat Bohemia Interactive gut hinbekommen!


----------



## stawacz (20. September 2013)

hab gestern nebenher auf steam "pinball fx 2" entdeckt und mal aus langer weile angezockt,,,am ende waren es auch fast zweieinhalb std...

jede menge thementische wie star wars,marvel usw usw,,machrt ziemlich fun,,so zwischendurch





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iz14j6ZILa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2013)

Bin auch gestern darauf aufmerksam geworden. Sieht schon toll aus, hoffe aber es kommen mehr Theme-Tables die meinen Geschack treffen (Star Trek, X-Files, Walking Dead oder sowas... ).


----------



## stawacz (20. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin auch gestern darauf aufmerksam geworden. Sieht schon toll aus, hoffe aber es kommen mehr Theme-Tables die meinen Geschack treffen (Star Trek, X-Files, Walking Dead oder sowas... ).


 hab gestern fast alle ausprobiert,,man kann die als demo alle anzocken,,,is schon ziemlich geil gemacht...so mit minispielen im spiel usw.und so weit ich gelesen hab sollen da auch ständig neue tische dazu kommen,,,hab mir gestern schon zwei gekauft  für n euro dat stk

an walking dead musst ich auch gleich denken 


n ziemlich geiler star wars tisch kommt demnächst,,rückkehr der jedi ritter


----------



## keepster (20. September 2013)

Borderlands2 xbox baby!
Super cooles spiel, geniale Waffen - viel besser als das erste!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. September 2013)

Hab mich grade so richtig an *Saints Row 3* festgebissen, ein kleinwenig liebe ich dieses Spiel. 

Ich ackere querbeet durch das Saintsbook, erledige hier mal ein Attentat, klau dort ne exotische Karre, kaufe Immobilien und Shops, während stündlich mein Bankkonto anschwillt. 
Die Hauptstory lasse ich erstmal links liegen, es gibt so viel zu entdecken und die mannigfaltigen, aufrüstbaren Waffen und Fähigkeiten motivieren ungemein Mini-Aufträge zu erfüllen, fernab des Haupthandlungsstranges. 
Ich mag Sandkastenspiele.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> getshirts - Shop: Gameone Official Merchandising | by Gameone


Mein AV ist der Meinung:


> Schädliche Website blockiert:
> getshirts - Shop: Gameone Official Merchandising | by Gameone
> loot...
> Diese Website wurde als schädlich gemeldet.
> Wir empfehlen Ihnen, die Website nicht aufzurufen.


Vielleicht aber auch nur "false positive" von F-Secure wegen dem Keyword 'looten'.


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2013)

wut?
Klingt irgendwie eher nach einer Falschmeldung, das ja nur der ganz Normale Merch-Store


----------



## MisterSmith (21. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wut?
> Klingt irgendwie eher nach einer Falschmeldung, das ja nur der ganz Normale Merch-Store


Wird wohl so sein, denn auch ohne dem keyword bekomme ich diese Meldung.


> Schädliche Website blockiert:
> getshirts - Shop: Gameone Official Merchandising | by Gameone


----------



## Neawoulf (21. September 2013)

Ich hab mir mal *Lunar Flight* auf Steam für 9,99 Euro gegönnt. Das ganze ist eine physikalisch äußerst realistisch wirkende Simulation einer Mondlande- bzw. Transportkapsel, mit der man verschiedene Missionen auf der Mondoberfläche erfüllen kann (quasi eine moderne Version des Klassikers Lunar Lander).

Durch die vielen Bewegungsmöglichkeiten, die realistische Physik und das fehlen einer Atmosphäre auf der Mondoberfläche ist das Ganze allerdings verflucht schwer. Jede Kleinste Steuerungseingabe (egal ob Bewegung oder Rotation) muss mit einer entsprechenden Gegenbewegung ausgeglichen werden. Flugzeuge oder Hubschrauber stabilisieren sich mehr oder weniger, wenn man den Stick loslässt. Die Raumkapsel dagegen braucht ständig winzige Korrekturen, da sie immer in ein Richtung zu kippen droht. Ich dachte immer, ich wäre mit Hubschraubern schlecht, aber ist da nochmal ne ganze Ecke schwerer. Dazu kommt noch ein ständiger Treibstoffmangel. Da das Landen schwer bis sehr schwer ist (vor allem, wenn man die Serviceplattformen treffen will), kämpft man im Grunde ständig mit der Zeit. Zum Üben kann man aber mithilfe diverser Optionen den Schwierigkeitsgrad verändern, z. B. indem man unendlich Treibstoff hat oder weniger präzise auf den Serviceplattformen landen muss.

Negativpunkt: Die Steuerung ist von Haus aus erstmal auf 360 Gamepads ausgelegt (sogar die Kontrolleinheit im Cockpit des Landers sieht aus wie ein 360 Gamepad) und muss umständlich angepasst werden. Bei einigen Tasten klappt das jedoch nicht, was, ähnlich wie in Dark Souls, zu Rätselraten führt, wenn man die Controllertasten "A", "X", oder "Y" drücken muss, die in keinster Weise mit den Tastaturtasten zusammenhängen. "A" ist Enter," "Y" ist Tab, "X" ist ... ich glaube Alt? Bin mir gerade selbst schon nicht mehr sicher. Sowas regt mich wirklich auf, vor allem dann, wenn das Spiel nicht einmal für die entsprechende Konsole erschienen ist. Warum kann man als Standard nicht die Tastatur als Eingabegerät festlegen und sämtliche Steuerungsoptionen dann dem Spieler überlassen? Gerade bei Flugsimulationen für mich völlig unverständlich, da im Grunde jeder Sim-Flieger anderes Equipment hat.

Kleiner Negativpunkt: Die Oculus Rift Unterstützung ist im Grunde gut, vor allem das Cockpit ist prima gemacht (viele funktionierende und bedienbare Bildschirme) und auch die niedrige Auflösung stört durch die vergleichsweise kurzen Flugstrecken und die niedrige Geschwindigkeit kaum. Was dagegen sehr stört ist, dass im Spiel kein Ausgleich für den Magnetometer-Drift (keine Ahnung, wie ich das übersetzen soll) vorhanden ist. Durch die Art, wie die Sensoren vom Rift Headset funktionieren, gibt es nach einiger Spielzeit immer ein paar Grad Abweichung, was die Richtung angeht. Dadurch guckt man nach 5 bis 10 Minuten zwar in der Realität nach vorne, im Spiel schaut man aber ein paar Grad in eine andere Richtung. Man kann zwar mit der "B"-Taste den Blick wieder zentrieren, optimal ist die Lösung aber nicht. Andere Spiele haben da weitaus weniger Probleme mit.

Großer Pluspunkt: Die Soundkulisse ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gelungen. Bringt eine schöne Raumfahratmosphäre inkl. Funksprüchen, dumpfen Klängen der Manövertriebwerke, passende Musikuntermalung usw.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2013)

GTA 5 auf PS-3.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (22. September 2013)

GTA 5 (XBox 360) - muss man glaub nicht mehr viel zu sagen, nach dem Hype um das Spiel ^^
Mark of the Ninja (PC) - im Summer Sale für nen Appel und nen Ei mitgenommen und dann vergessen  Absolut überrascht von dem Spiel. Besser als so manches 3D Schleichspiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. September 2013)

Zwischen meinen Spielstunden rund um *"Assassins Creed 3"* habe ich mal in *"Pinball FX2"* reingeschnuppert und den kostenlosen Tisch "Sorcerer's Lair" angespielt... Naja, was heisst angespielt... Am Ende hab ich fast 2 Stunden daran gesessen. 
Muss echt sagen, das Teil weckt alte Erinnerungen an die grandiose "Pinball-Ball"-Reihe (The Web, Time-Machine, etc.). Optisch wirklich sehr gelungen und toll animiert... Wenn interessantere Tische hinzukommen (die Jetzigen interessieren mich nicht soooo sehr), würde ich diese zum Steam-Sale-Preis hinzufügen (also alles unter 10 Euro).

Ist jedenfalls nett, dass man den ersten Tisch kostenlos bekommt. Feine Sache.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. September 2013)

So, habe jetzt Rayman Legends durch (mit so 450 von 700 gesammelten Lums). Großartiges Spiel mit einem großartigen Soundtrack, besonders die Musik-Levels fand ich absolute Spitze. Allerdings frage ich mich, wer bei Ubisoft es für eine gute Idee hielt, den Spieler mit Rubbellosen zu bombardieren. Diese Mechanik hat mich spätestens nach dem fünften Los gelangweilt. Wenn ein Gewinn doch eh garantiert ist (jedes Los schaltet _irgendetwas _frei), warum braucht man dann überhaupt Lose? Warum nicht das Zeug einfach so freischalten und dem Spieler die Mühe ersparen, alle paar Minuten diese sechs Felder frei zu rubbeln?


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt Rayman Legends durch (mit so 450 von 700 gesammelten Lums). Großartiges Spiel mit einem großartigen Soundtrack, besonders die Musik-Levels fand ich absolute Spitze. Allerdings frage ich mich, wer bei Ubisoft es für eine gute Idee hielt, den Spieler mit Rubbellosen zu bombardieren. Diese Mechanik hat mich spätestens nach dem fünften Los gelangweilt. Wenn ein Gewinn doch eh garantiert ist (jedes Los schaltet _irgendetwas _frei), warum braucht man dann überhaupt Lose? Warum nicht das Zeug einfach so freischalten und dem Spieler die Mühe ersparen, alle paar Minuten diese sechs Felder frei zu rubbeln?


 
wenn ich jetzt raten muss, denke ich das ist so ein Überbleibsel vom WiiU Pad, wo man halt noch irgendwas für das Pad mit drinne haben wollte, Rubbellose ... naja
Vielleicht ein Ausgleich zu der Musik Stage, ich glaube viele hätten nichts dagegen wenn der nächste Teil nur daraus bestehen würde


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt Rayman Legends durch (mit so 450 von 700 gesammelten Lums). Großartiges Spiel mit einem großartigen Soundtrack, besonders die Musik-Levels fand ich absolute Spitze. Allerdings frage ich mich, wer bei Ubisoft es für eine gute Idee hielt, den Spieler mit Rubbellosen zu bombardieren. Diese Mechanik hat mich spätestens nach dem fünften Los gelangweilt. Wenn ein Gewinn doch eh garantiert ist (jedes Los schaltet _irgendetwas _frei), warum braucht man dann überhaupt Lose? Warum nicht das Zeug einfach so freischalten und dem Spieler die Mühe ersparen, alle paar Minuten diese sechs Felder frei zu rubbeln?


 Gibts dann jetzt mal nen PC Test?


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Gibts dann jetzt mal nen PC Test?


 
tjoaaa, Heft kaufen 
S. 88-89


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Gibts dann jetzt mal nen PC Test?


 Of course. Und mit ner klaren Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Of course. Und mit ner klaren Kaufempfehlung.


 Heißt das, es gibt schon einen PC Test? Oder ist das deine eigene Empfehlung?


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> tjoaaa, Heft kaufen
> S. 88-89


 Ah, Heft liegt wieder mal bei der falschen Adresse, meinem Zweitwohnsitz (bin ja immer noch Abonnent, warum auch immer...)....

Hätte man aber auch ruhig mal online stellen können, schließlich landet ja sonst auch alles aus dem Heft online. Ganz abgesehen von den ganzen Konsolentests....


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ah, Heft liegt wieder mal bei der falschen Adresse, meinem Zweitwohnsitz....


 
hm, tjoa


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Heißt das, es gibt schon einen PC Test? Oder ist das deine eigene Empfehlung?


Ja, es gibt einen Test. Nein, ich hab das Spiel noch nicht. Aber ja, ich würde es kaufen (demnächst).


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Also, was sagt der Test zur Steuerung mit Tastatur? Welche Wertung? Welche Contrapunkte?


----------



## Rabowke (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ah, Heft liegt wieder mal bei der falschen Adresse, meinem Zweitwohnsitz  [...]


 Bei Mutti? 



Hab am WE ein paar Minuten Zeit gefunden und mich mit GTA 5 beschäftigen können. Der Funke springt noch nicht ganz so über und die zwei Charaktere haben bei weitem nicht den Tiefgang wie z.B. Nico aus dem vierten Teil.

Irgendwie hat mich die, IMO glaubhaftere Geschichte, aus dem 4. Teil mehr gefesselt und war für mich plausibler. Der Aufhänger, warum Michael wieder einsteigt, ist zwar typisch GTA, aber halt nicht so real wie ein Immigrant aus dem Ostblock, der in Amerika sein Glück sucht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also, was sagt der Test zur Steuerung mit Tastatur? Welche Wertung? Welche Contrapunkte?


 Über die Steuerung (speziell M+T) habe jetzt keine konkrete Erinnerung, aber die Wertung lag bei 91%.
Contrapunkte ? Bei einigen Levels soll der Schwierigkeitsgrad recht hoch sein.

Das ist so das Gröbste woran ich mich erinnern kann. Hab die Ausgabe noch nicht richtig in Ruhe lesen können. Wohl heute abend möglich.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei Mutti?


In der Tat...


----------



## Chemenu (23. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hab am WE ein paar Minuten Zeit gefunden und mich mit GTA 5 beschäftigen können. Der Funke springt noch nicht ganz so über und die zwei Charaktere haben bei weitem nicht den Tiefgang wie z.B. Nico aus dem vierten Teil.
> 
> Irgendwie hat mich die, IMO glaubhaftere Geschichte, aus dem 4. Teil mehr gefesselt und war für mich plausibler. Der Aufhänger, warum Michael wieder einsteigt, ist zwar typisch GTA, aber halt nicht so real wie ein Immigrant aus dem Ostblock, der in Amerika sein Glück sucht.


 
Dann freu Dich schon mal auf Trevor. Der Typ ist so kaputt... 

Mir ging es damals so mit Nico Bellic, mit dem bin ich nie so richtig warm geworden.
Ich fand das AddOn "Ballad of Gay Tony" viel, viel besser und unterhaltsamer als das Hauptspiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> In der Tat...


 Hotel Mama ist und bleibt doch die ewige Zweitresidenz.


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Mir ging es damals so mit Nico Bellic, mit dem bin ich nie so richtig warm geworden.
> Ich fand das AddOn "Ballad of Gay Tony" viel, viel besser und unterhaltsamer als das Hauptspiel.


Konntest du dich mit Gay Tony besser identifizieren?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Konntest du dich mit Gay Tony besser identifizieren?


 Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Mir ging es damals so mit Nico Bellic, mit dem bin ich nie so richtig warm geworden.
> Ich fand das AddOn "Ballad of Gay Tony" viel, viel besser und unterhaltsamer als das Hauptspiel.


 
Ging mir genau so. Habe das Hauptspiel auch nie durchgespielt. Gay Tony hingegen fand ich um Längen besser, weil es deutlich abgedrehter war, hat ein wenig an Vice City erinnert.


----------



## Chemenu (23. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke...


 
 Ach leckt mich doch.


----------



## Rabowke (23. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ach leckt mich doch.


 War mir klar, dass du das gerne hättest!  

Ich bleib am Ball, hab mir erstmal die iFruit App runtergeladen & werd demnächst Chop trainieren!


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bleib am Ball, hab mir erstmal die iFruit App runtergeladen & werd demnächst Chop trainieren!


 Meine Güte, du hast mit deinem Leben nun auch wirklich nicht mehr viel Sinnvolles anzufangen....


----------



## Rabowke (23. September 2013)

Noch lachst du ... bis ich einen *perfekt* abgerichteten Kampfhund auf dich hetze! 



Ich hab meinen R* Social Club Login nicht mehr ... Passwort zurücksetzen wird schwierig, da ich mich damals mit einer Wegwerfadresse registriert hab und nun mein Login nicht mehr kenne! 

Mal schauen wann und wo ich das Atomic Luftschiff steuern kann ...


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Noch lachst du ... bis ich einen *perfekt* abgerichteten Kampfhund auf dich hetze!


 Ach, da muss du noch mind. 6 Monate drauf warten...


----------



## Chemenu (23. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mal schauen wann und wo ich das Atomic Luftschiff steuern kann ...


 
Im Smartphone bei den Kontakten. Einfach anrufen, dann erscheint das Luftschiff auf der Karte.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. September 2013)

Hab jetzt mal mit Company of Heroes 2 angefangen, das liegt hier schon länger rum. Schaut gut aus


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2013)

Fifa 14 Demo auf PC.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2013)

ich habe mal eine neue Partie Fable 3 angefangen, alleine um mal die Originalfassung zu hören und irgendwie muss ich sagen: Ich find mal gar nicht so überragend und ich würde sogar fast sagen, die Deutsche Fassung gefällt mir sogar besser, da man irgendwie ein besseres Casting der Sprecher hinbekommen hat


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich habe mal eine neue Partie Fable 3 angefangen, alleine um mal die Originalfassung zu hören und irgendwie muss ich sagen: Ich find mal gar nicht so überragend und ich würde sogar fast sagen, die Deutsche Fassung gefällt mir sogar besser, da man irgendwie ein besseres Casting der Sprecher hinbekommen hat


 Fable 3 ist eh scheiße, egal in welcher Sprachfassung...


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Fable 3 ist eh scheiße, egal in welcher Sprachfassung...


 
du mir auch


----------



## chbdiablo (24. September 2013)

Dead Space 3 beendet - war so wie erwartet, gut dass es dank Humble Bundle fast nichts gekostet hat.
Amnesia sollte ich weiterspielen, aber ich hab Schiss. Deshalb erstmal weiter DOTA2 und Hearthstone Beta spielen.


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> du mir auch


 
Extra für dich.... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oSaw85bliyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Dead Space 3 beendet - war so wie erwartet, gut dass es dank Humble Bundle fast nichts gekostet hat.
> Amnesia sollte ich weiterspielen, aber ich hab Schiss. Deshalb erstmal weiter DOTA2 und Hearthstone Beta spielen.


 DS 3 macht im Co-op deutlich mehr Spaß als alleine. Ist auch eines der wenigen Spiele, die eine vollwertige Co-op Kampagne haben. Kann ich nur empfehlen, falls du jemand hast/findest, mit dem du das zocken könntest.


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2013)

ach, auf solche "X Gründe warum Y scheiße ist" sollte man nichts geben und idr. ist das auch nur irgendwelches Haterfuel von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben für Leute die irgendwelche Scheinargumente wollen

wie diese dämliche Liste wo irgendein Möchtegern Klugscheißer Star Wars mit Harry Potter und Avatar mir diesem Disney Film "vergleicht", dummerweise "übersieht" das alle Storys halt blöderweise auf der gleichen Grundformel Monomythos bestehen, wie halt auch Dune (der sogar viel mehr paralellen mit Avatar hat als Pocahontas, aber nicht als Hatedings taugt) oder auch Star Trek 11 und Matrix

Und es ist halt irgendwo schon Peinlich wenn es reicht grade mal ein Buch gelesen zu haben um schon viel schlauer zu sein


----------



## chbdiablo (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> DS 3 macht im Co-op deutlich mehr Spaß als alleine. Ist auch eines der wenigen Spiele, die eine vollwertige Co-op Kampagne haben. Kann ich nur empfehlen, falls du jemand hast/findest, mit dem du das zocken könntest.


 
Naja, zum einen hab ich keine Lust das ganze Spiel nochmal zu spielen und im Coop macht fast jedes Spiel mehr Spaß - Sachen wie DS3 will ich aber eigentlich gar nicht im Coop spielen.


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Naja, zum einen hab ich keine Lust das ganze Spiel nochmal zu spielen und im Coop macht fast jedes Spiel mehr Spaß - Sachen wie DS3 will ich aber eigentlich gar nicht im Coop spielen.


 Stimmt, aber wie gesagt - nur sehr wenige Spiele bieten eine komplett auf Co-op ausgelegte Kampagne, vor allem bei Shootern. Und gerade bei DS 3 macht das wirklich Spaß, vlt solltest du es erst mal versuchen (in ein paar Monaten, wenn du die Story vergessen hast)....


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach, auf solche "X Gründe warum Y scheiße ist" sollte man nichts geben und idr. ist das auch nur irgendwelches Haterfuel von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben für Leute die irgendwelche Scheinargumente wollen


 Angry Joe hat mehr Ahnung von Spielen als die meisten anderen....

Hehe, du lässt dich aber leicht ärgern heute, wunden Punkt getroffen? Das Video ist echt lustig, ziehs dir erst mal rein....


----------



## golani79 (24. September 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Amnesia sollte ich weiterspielen, aber ich hab Schiss.


 
Spiel vorher Outlast - dann geht Amnesia leichter


----------



## chbdiablo (24. September 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Spiel vorher Outlast - dann geht Amnesia leichter


 
Outlast gucke ich im Lets Play, finde es aber deutlich ungruseliger als Amnesia.


----------



## Chemenu (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Extra für dich....


 Ist das mies... wer spielt sowas freiwillig?


----------



## Spassbremse (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Extra für dich....


 
Also ich mochte Fable 3. Kein großartiges Spiel, aber dennoch solide, kurzweilige Unterhaltung.


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Also ich mochte Fable 3. Kein großartiges Spiel, aber dennoch solide, kurzweilige Unterhaltung.


 Spiele, in denen man irgendjemanden ins Gesicht furzen kann, stehen schon mal von Anfang an auf meiner schwarzen Liste. So einen Scheiß spiele ich nicht....


Btw: Für jemanden, der im Urlaub ist, bist du auch erstaunlich oft hier....du wirst doch nicht so PCG abhängig werden wie ich?


----------



## Spassbremse (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Spiele, in denen man irgendjemanden ins Gesicht furzen kann, stehen schon mal von Anfang an auf meiner schwarzen Liste. So einen Scheiß spiele ich nicht....
> 
> 
> Btw: Für jemanden, der im Urlaub ist, bist du auch erstaunlich oft hier....du wirst doch nicht so PCG abhängig werden wie ich?



Multitasking, mein Freund, Multitasking. 

Wir waren heute den Tag über schnorcheln (Malta hat wunderbare Tauchreviere) und jetzt lass ich den Tag mit ein paar Gläschen Wein ausklingen...


----------



## MisterSmith (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Angry Joe hat mehr Ahnung von Spielen als die meisten anderen....


Ähm, nein. 


> "...CRPG, and i love those like Diablo and Torchlight..."


Divinity: Original Sin AJ Preview - YouTube

Fable 3 zählt zu den wenigen Spielen, wo mich die Motivation es zu spielen nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit verlassen hat.

Und gehört auch zu den Spielen die ich auch trotz durchspielens ganz sicher wieder spielen werde.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ähm, nein.
> 
> Divinity: Original Sin AJ Preview - YouTube


Oh, du urteilst also über seine Gaming-Sachverstand, weil er das heilige "CRPG" nicht im Sinne der old-school RPGler verwendet hat? Nur soviel dazu: CRPG heißt nichts anderes als Computer RPG und Diablo und Torchlight sind beides Computer RPGs. Nur weil manche Spinner im RPG Codex oder sonstwo diesen Begriff mit etwas anderem verbinden, ist das noch lange kein festgelegter Begriff, der nur für Taktik-RPGs wie BG oder Fallout oder so gilt....

Man kann ja gerne anderer Meinung sein als Joe (das bin ich selbst auch oft), aber von Spielen hat er trotzdem viel Ahnung. Und ich bin mir auch recht sicher, dass er in den letzten Jahren mehr gespielt hat als die allermeisten hier....




> Fable 3 zählt zu den wenigen Spielen, wo mich die Motivation es zu spielen nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit verlassen hat.
> 
> Und gehört auch zu den Spielen die ich auch trotz durchspielens ganz sicher wieder spielen werde.


 So sind die Geschmäcker eben verschieden. Für mich ist Fable 3 eines der sinnlosesten und schlechtesten RPGs der jüngeren Gaminggeschichte....


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. September 2013)

Wann kommt Divinity: Original Sin eigentlich raus? Ich hatte da mal was von Oktober gehört. Stimmt das noch?


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wann kommt Divinity: Original Sin eigentlich raus? Ich hatte da mal was von Oktober gehört. Stimmt das noch?


 Gab schon länger kein Update mehr, aber Oktober ist SEHR unwahrscheinlich. Im Oktober wird es voraussichtlich die erste Alpha geben....

Ich würde nicht vor Ende des Jahres oder sogar erst Anfang 2014 damit rechnen. Die ganzen Erweiterungen durch die Kickstarter-Kampagne müssen erst mal eingearbeitet werden und das dauert scheinbar etwas länger als ursprünglich gedacht....

Aber egal, ich spiele lieber ein verspätetes, aber fertiges und gutes Spiel, als eine verfrühte Version mit Bugs und Fehlern....


----------



## MisterSmith (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Oh, du urteilst also über seine Gaming-Sachverstand, weil er das heilige "CRPG" nicht im Sinne der old-school RPGler verwendet hat? Nur soviel dazu: CRPG heißt nichts anderes als Computer RPG und Diablo und Torchlight sind beides Computer RPGs. Nur weil manche Spinner im RPG Codex oder sonstwo diesen Begriff mit etwas anderem verbinden, ist das noch lange kein festgelegter Begriff, der nur für Taktik-RPGs wie BG oder Fallout oder so gilt....


Alleine das er zu der Einleitung von Divinity: Original Sin, mit Diablo und Torchlight (ARPG) ankommt und damit vergleicht disqualifiziert ihn um ernst genommen zu werden.

Und nur weil du nicht in der Lage bist, denn Sinn von Untergenres zu verstehen, brauchst du nicht gegenüber den Leuten beleidigend zu werden, die diesen Begriff schon aus rein praktischen Gründen unter anderem genau deshalb verwenden.

@Shadow_Man


> Im Moment peilen wir eine Veröffentlichung im November 2013 an.


Divinity - Original Sin


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Alleine das er zu der Einleitung von Divinity: Original Sin, mit Diablo und Torchlight (ARPG) ankommt und damit vergleicht disqualifiziert ihn um ernst genommen zu werden.
> 
> Und nur weil du nicht in der Lage bist, denn Sinn von Untergenres zu verstehen, brauchst du nicht gegenüber den Leuten beleidigend zu werden, die diesen Begriff schon aus rein praktischen Gründen unter anderem genau deshalb verwenden.


Wo war ich denn beleidigend??? 

CRPG ist kein Untergenre, sorry. Kann ja sein, dass manche das benutzen, aber das macht es nicht zur allgemeingültigen Formel.....gerade für jemanden, der von den Konsolen kommt bzw. sich eher damit beschäftigt, ist auch nicht jeder Begriff der Harcdore old-school RPG Community im tieferen Kontext so geläufig.... Ich nehme eher an, dass Joe damit explizit auf den eigentlichen Kern des Wortes, nämlich Computer anspielen wollte (im Gegensatz zu Konsolen). Und dass du jetzt jemandem den "Sachverstand" absprichst, weil er zu Beginn einer Pre-Alpha eines Spiels, das er zwei Tage vorher noch nicht einmal kannte und noch nicht gespielt hat, einen etwas weit hergeholten bzw. nicht ganz zutreffenden Vergleich gemacht hat, finde ich jetzt auch nicht ganz richtig. Zumal Larian für Action-RPGs bekannt ist (Divine Divinity ist mehr Diablo als BG...) 



> @Shadow_Man
> 
> Divinity - Original Sin


Das ist schlicht nicht mehr aktuell, kannst mir da ruhig glauben. Ich hänge jede Woche im Larian Forum rum....


----------



## MisterSmith (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wo war ich denn beleidigend???


Hier:


> Nur weil manche *Spinner* im RPG Codex oder sonstwo diesen Begriff mit etwas anderem verbinden,...





> CRPG ist kein Untergenre, sorry. Kann ja sein, dass manche das benutzen, aber das macht es nicht zur allgemeingültigen Formel.....gerade für jemanden, der von den Konsolen kommt bzw. sich eher damit beschäftigt, ist auch nicht jeder Begriff der Harcdore old-school RPG Community im tieferen Kontext so geläufig.... Ich nehme eher an, dass Joe damit explizit auf den eigentlichen Kern des Wortes, nämlich Computer anspielen wollte (im Gegensatz zu Konsolen). Und dass du jetzt jemandem den "Sachverstand" absprichst, weil er zu Beginn einer Pre-Alpha eines Spiels, das er zwei Tage vorher noch nicht einmal kannte und noch nicht gespielt hat, einen etwas weit hergeholten bzw. nicht ganz zutreffenden Vergleich gemacht hat, finde ich jetzt auch nicht ganz richtig. Zumal Larian für Action-RPGs bekannt ist (Divine Divinity ist mehr Diablo als BG...)


Die Erklärung für Super-Duper-Angry Joe macht deshalb keinen Sinn, weil Torchlight dann überhaupt kein CRPG wäre, erschien nämlich auch für Konsole.

Und was DivDiv betrifft so bist du gerade ebenfalls disqualifiziert worden.  Halt, das ist ja bereits seit der Causa Fable 3 der Fall.  


> Das ist schlicht nicht mehr aktuell, kannst mir da ruhig glauben. Ich hänge jede Woche im Larian Forum rum....


Okay, ausnahmsweise.  Nebenbei, das Larian Forum war das erste für welches ich mich registriert habe.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Hier:


Das war nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern auf die Spinner aus dem RPG Codex. Und dazu stehe ich, weil das auch tatsächlich Spinner sind.... 



> Die Erklärung für Super-Duper-Angry Joe macht deshalb keinen Sinn, weil Torchlight dann überhaupt kein CRPG wäre, erschien nämlich auch für Konsole.


Oh Mann, ist ja schön, dass du die Kompetenz eines Mannes an einem Satz festmachst, den er mal irgendwo nebensächlich gemacht hat. Was das Super-Duper soll, ist mir auch schleierhaft, Joe ist einfach ein durchschnittlicher Zocker, der ehrlich seine Meinung teilt auf YT. Die muss man wie gesagt nicht mögen, aber man sollte das zumindest respektieren. Aber naja, ist wohl zuviel verlangt....



> Und was DivDiv betrifft so bist du gerade ebenfalls disqualifiziert worden.  Halt, das ist ja bereits seit der Causa Fable 3 der Fall.


Was ist DivDiv???



> Okay, ausnahmsweise.  Nebenbei, das Larian Forum war das erste für welches ich mich registriert habe.


 Das erste Forum insgesamt in den Weiten des Internets???


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2013)

Nachdem ich gestern wieder gut 1 1/2 Stunden mit *AC3* verbracht habe, bekam mich plötzlich die Retro-Lust, den C64-Emulator anzuschmeissen und eine Stunde *"Paradroid"* zu zocken.

Uralt, aber spielt sich auch heute immer noch gut.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OEam-zQgWcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. September 2013)

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning - mit Widescreen- und FXAA-Fix. So sieht das Spiel gleich viel schöner aus und durch den höheren FOV sehe ich jetzt auch mal mehr als nur den Hinterkopf meines Helden


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. September 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning - mit Widescreen- und FXAA-Fix. So sieht das Spiel gleich viel schöner aus und durch den höheren FOV sehe ich jetzt auch mal mehr als nur den Hinterkopf meines Helden


 
Die Grafik war für mich das geringste Problem an dem Spiel^^


----------



## MisterSmith (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das war nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern auf die Spinner aus dem RPG Codex. Und dazu stehe ich, weil das auch tatsächlich Spinner sind....


Naja, du hast dich mit dem Zusatz "sonstwo" eigentlich in diesem Satz auf alle bezogen.  



> Oh Mann, ist ja schön, dass du die Kompetenz eines Mannes an einem Satz festmachst, den er mal irgendwo nebensächlich gemacht hat.


Moooment, ich habe mich auch nur auf die Erklärung von dir bezogen und das Joe mehr Ahnung von Computerspielen hat als die meisten anderen.
Im Nachhinein fiel mir noch ein, dass Diablo ebenfalls für Konsole veröffentlicht wurde. 


> Was das Super-Duper soll, ist mir auch schleierhaft, Joe ist einfach ein durchschnittlicher Zocker, der ehrlich seine Meinung teilt auf YT. Die muss man wie gesagt nicht mögen, aber man sollte das zumindest respektieren. Aber naja, ist wohl zuviel verlangt....


Das hört sich schon anders an, als "Angry Joe hat mehr Ahnung von Spielen als die meisten anderen...."
Und Super-Duper-Angry drückt in etwa das aus wie ich Little Joe wahrnehme. 



> Was ist DivDiv???


Mein Fehler, ich dachte wenn du im Larian Forum unterwegs bist wüsstest du das, ich habe aber nicht die Zeitspanne berücksichtigt die bis heute dazwischenliegt. 
DivDiv = Divine Divinity



> Das erste Forum insgesamt in den Weiten des Internets???


Ja, das erste überhaupt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. September 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Grafik war für mich das geringste Problem an dem Spiel^^



Mich hat eben vor allem der enge Blickwinkel gestört. Zum Rest kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, bin gerade aus dem Anfangsdungeon raus. Ich erwarte mir aber auch nicht die Welt, hab immerhin gerade mal fünf Euro dafür bezahlt


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> .....


Peace, Bruder.....

Back to topic.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sleeping Dogs*

Nachdem ich GTA V wieder losgeworden bin, weil meine Konsole zickt, habe ich mich entschlossen, Sleeping Dogs auf dem PC zu Spielen, das ich irgendwann mal beim Steam-Sale abgegriffen habe.

Erstmal sieht das Spiel richtig gut aus. Aber wenn man vorher etwas Vergleichbares auf Konsole gespielt hat und plötzlich mit doppelt so vielen Frames, Anti-Aliasing usw. spielt, wirkt das vielleicht nochmal deutlich beeindruckender, als es vielleicht ist. Besonders bei Regen sieht das Spiel unfassbar gut aus, auch wenn es auf dem Screenshot nicht ganz so gut rüberkommt, wie in Bewegung.

Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß. Ich halte mich nicht großartig mit den Sammelaufgaben auf, sondern mache nur das Nötigste und die Hauptstory. Die gewinnt keinen Oscar, wird im späteren Verlauf aber ziemlich düster, wie es scheint. Ansonsten macht das Spiel nahezu alles ganz gut, aber eben nicht sehr gut. Fahrphysik könnte etwas anspruchsvoller sein, Schieß-Mechaniken sind okay und die Prügeleien machen Spaß, erinnern ein wenig an Batman.

Das beste am Spiel ist aber zweifelsfrei das chinesische Flair und der Ausflug nach Hong Kong ist definitiv erfrischender, als eine weitere US-Großstadt. Ich mag das Setting samt Kulisse, Musik usw. Vielleicht deshalb habe ich in den letzten Tagen verdächtig viel mit Reis gekocht und chinesische Enspannungsmusik aufgelegt.


----------



## Enisra (25. September 2013)

Und jetzt noch schön die Infernal Affairs Trilogie ausleihen


----------



## Exar-K (25. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch schön die Infernal Affairs Trilogie ausleihen


 Die Teile 2-3 sind zwar gut, aber doch schon merklich schwächer als der Erstling. Dennoch sollte man das Departed-Original gesehen haben.


----------



## Enisra (25. September 2013)

nja, aber Alles zu sehen ist halt auch nicht das schlechteste
Und im Zweifelsfall schaut man halt nur den ersten Teil und noch mal das Departed Remake und vergleicht


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe, du hast auch den High-Resolution Texture Pack installiert.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast auch den High-Resolution Texture Pack installiert.


 
Ja, aber nicht aktiviert, weil das Spiel sonst immer umgehend crasht. Scheint wohl daran zu liegen, dass ich die dt. Cut-Version mit dem engl. Texturpack habe, wie sich einer oberflächlichen Google-Suche entnehmen ließ.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht aktiviert, weil das Spiel sonst immer umgehend crasht. Scheint wohl daran zu liegen, dass ich die dt. Cut-Version mit dem engl. Texturpack habe, wie sich einer oberflächlichen Google-Suche entnehmen ließ.


 Hm, das ist natürlich ärgerlich...

Wer kauft sich auch eine Cut-Version.....


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. September 2013)

Geht ja über Scheiss Steam nicht anders. Sonst hätte ich das Spiel auch längst.


----------



## golani79 (25. September 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Outlast gucke ich im Lets Play, finde es aber deutlich ungruseliger als Amnesia.


 
Outlast lebt auch mehr von den Schockelementen und dem Adrenalin, wenn man wieder mal unter Zeitdruck is und dir ein Verrückter auf den Fersen ist 
Das kommt im Lets Play halt wohl nicht wirklich rüber, aber wenn man es selber spielt, schaut die Sache schon anders aus ^^

Amnesia mag in dem Sinn schon grusliger sein


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wer kauft sich auch eine Cut-Version.....


 
Das war ein Preisfehler, bei dem das Spiel für 3,50€ zu haben war. Also noch etwas billiger, da habe ich direkt zugeschlagen. Bereue es auch nicht, muss ich halt ohne HD-Texturen spielen.

Eigentlich fehlen ja nur ein paar Finisher, die mir eigentlich egal sind. Ich wusste nicht, dass bei der verschissenen deutschen Version auch der Support fehlt, weshalb das Spiel nie auf Kompatibilität mit HD-Texturen gepatcht wurde, die in Deutschland nicht erhältlich sind. Sonst hätte ich es bei einem anderen Shop gekauft. Aber egal.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Geht ja über Scheiss Steam nicht anders. Sonst hätte ich das Spiel auch längst.


 Tja, musst dir eben einen internationalen Steamkey kaufen...


----------



## TrinityBlade (25. September 2013)

Ich habe mir mein Exemplar von Sleeping Dogs bei einem Key-Shop mit Sitz in Hong Kong gekauft. Fand ich irgendwie passend.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mein Exemplar von Sleeping Dogs bei einem Key-Shop mit Sitz in Hong Kong gekauft. Fand ich irgendwie passend.


 Ich bei Nuuvem für ca. 3€....


----------



## Shorty484 (25. September 2013)

So, ich habe bei Mass Effect nun endlich alle Nebenmissionen abgaschlossen. Ich muss sagen die waren mit der Zeit ganz schön lastig und öde. Aber nun wird es Zeit Teil 1 abzuschließen und ME 2 zu starten. Hoffe da sind die Nebenmissionen etwas Abwechslungsreicher .


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. September 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> So, ich habe bei Mass Effect nun endlich alle Nebenmissionen abgaschlossen. Ich muss sagen die waren mit der Zeit ganz schön lastig und öde.


 Die Nebenmissionen waren wirklich nicht der Bringer. Aber anders konnte man seinen Shepard auch nicht hochleveln, sonst wäre man bei den Hauptquests früher oder später gescheitert.


Shorty484 schrieb:


> Aber nun wird es Zeit Teil 1 abzuschließen und ME 2 zu starten. Hoffe da  sind die Nebenmissionen etwas Abwechslungsreicher .


Nicht, dass ich dir die Hoffung jäh zerstören wollen würde... 

Du musst in ME2 zwar nicht mehr die Planeten mit dem Mako abgrasen, aber der Ersatz in Form vom Abscannen der Planeten ist nichts anderes wie in Spielchen mit nem galaktischen Geigerzähler. Was genau daran an Spielspaß bringen soll, habe ich bei meinem ME2-Durchgang leider nie verstanden.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. September 2013)

Mass Effect ... könnte ich auch mal wieder spielen. Irgendwie gefiel mir Teil 1 deutlich besser, als Teil 2. Hauptquest, Gameplay, Locations, Atmosphäre ... da hätte nur noch ein KOTOR-artiges Gruppenkampfsystem gefehlt. Teil 2 hat für mich, bis auf die besseren Sidequests (die eigentlich keine sind, da man ohnehin alle Crewmitglieder haben muss bzw. auf loyal haben will) und die bessere Synchro eigentlich nur schwächen. Den Endkampf und die meiner Meinung nach viel zu kleinen Locations haben es mir dann endgültig verdorben. Auf Teil 3 habe ich dann ganz verzichtet.

Wie auch immer: Ich zocke gerade mal wieder *Kerbal Space Program*. Ich mache immer wieder Pause, kriege wieder Lust drauf ... das verdammte Spiel macht echt süchtig. Nachdem ich zwei orbitale Betankungsstationen + Zusatztanks habe, habe ich vor ca. einer Woche einen schönen Mun(Mond)-Lander für zwei Kerbals und einen Mun-Rover (Radfahrzeug) gebaut und sicher auf die Oberfläche gebracht. Einen Prototypen für eine Bodenbasis auf der Mun-Oberfläche habe ich ebenfalls gebaut, allerdings erst auf der Oberfläche von Kerbin (Erde) zum Test aufgebaut. Viel Physikberechnung, zerrt sehr an der Performance. Ich werde wohl eine kleinere Version nach oben schicken.

Außerdem habe ich ein Leichtgewicht-Kombi aus einer orbitalen unbemannten Sonde und einem unbemannten Lander gebaut und das ganze nach Duna (Mars) geschickt. Hat prima geklappt. Der Lander ist unbeschädigt angekommen (obwohl ich die Fallschirme vergessen habe), Treibstoff hat locker gereicht. Die orbitale Sonde hat noch 100% Treibstoff, der Lander ca. 50% (bleibt aber unten). Ich denke, ich werde auf alle Planeten im Sonnensystem so eine Kombi schicken. Danach schicke ich evtl. eine bemannte Raumstation zu verschiedenen Planeten in den Orbit, evtl. mit einem kleinen Ein-Mann-Return-Lander (wobei das bei den Planeten mit höherer Gravitation ziemlich schwer werden dürfte. Man braucht ja schon eine Menge Leistung, um überhaupt eine bemannte Raumkapsel von Kerbin aus in den Orbit zu schicken).


----------



## Shorty484 (26. September 2013)

> Die Nebenmissionen waren wirklich nicht der Bringer. Aber anders konnte  man seinen Shepard auch nicht hochleveln, sonst wäre man bei den  Hauptquests früher oder später gescheitert.


Deshalb habe ich auch brav alles erledigt . Bis auf zwei von den Sammelmissionen.



> Du musst in ME2 zwar nicht mehr die Planeten mit dem Mako abgrasen, aber  der Ersatz in Form vom Abscannen der Planeten ist nichts anderes wie in  Spielchen mit nem galaktischen Geigerzähler. Was genau daran an  Spielspaß bringen soll, habe ich bei meinem ME2-Durchgang leider nie  verstanden.


Das habe ich schon mehrmals gelesen, aber mal gucken was der 2. Teil so bringt.


----------



## Enisra (26. September 2013)

hm nja, man muss echt sagen;
Das ist wirklich so langweilig wie alle sagen, ich würde mir ja echt da für´s Planetenscannen eine Lösung aufschlagen, und nur die Menge Sammeln die man braucht


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm nja, man muss echt sagen;
> Das ist wirklich so langweilig wie alle sagen, ich würde mir ja echt da für´s Planetenscannen eine Lösung aufschlagen, und nur die Menge Sammeln die man braucht


 Naja, so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht.....


----------



## Neawoulf (27. September 2013)

Das *2014*er Update vom *Train Simulator*/*Railworks*. Sieht erstmal sehr gut aus, auch wenn die Änderungen seit der 2013er Version nicht gigantisch sind. Alles wurde ein wenig poliert, es gibt ein neues Menü (übersichtlich, wenn auch für meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu sehr am Kachel-Design von Windows 8 orientiert), neue Grafikeffekte, eine neue Zoomkamera, neue Tutorials, neue Features für den Editor ... und das alles kostenlos (wenn man die Vorgängerversion hat). Die DLCs aus der Vollpreisversion gibt es logischerweise nicht kostenlos, aber die hätten mich ohnehin (bis auf London Faversham Highspeed vielleicht) nicht wirklich interessiert.

Was mich allerdings extrem stört: Man kann immer noch nicht die Steuerung nach eigenen Wünschen konfigurieren. Finde ich, gerade für einen Simulationstitel, doch ein wenig daneben.


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2013)

Was ich ja immer noch Schade finde:
Es gibt keinen Multiplayer 

Aber, kann man sich nicht beim Steamsale das "Hauptspiel" nicht beim Steamsale nicht einfach nochmal kaufen um dann die DLCs zu bekommen?


----------



## Neawoulf (27. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Was ich ja immer noch Schade finde:
> Es gibt keinen Multiplayer
> 
> Aber, kann man sich nicht beim Steamsale das "Hauptspiel" nicht beim Steamsale nicht einfach nochmal kaufen um dann die DLCs zu bekommen?


 
Gute Frage, ich hab schon drüber nachgegrübelt. Das Problem könnte evtl. sein, dass man das Spiel ja schon auf seinem Account aktiviert hat. Evtl. kann man es also nur als Geschenk kaufen.

*edit*

Ich hab's gerade mal zum Test in den Warenkorb gepackt und man kann es tatsächlich leider nur als Geschenk kaufen, nicht für den eigenen Account. Schade eigentlich. In dem Punkt darf Steam dem Käufer ruhig mal soviel "Dummheit" erlauben, sich ein Spiel, das er bereits besitzt, noch einmal zu kaufen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. September 2013)

*Sleeping Dogs* - Bin nun bei rund zwölf Stunden und es macht richtig Spaß, auch wenn die Kämpfe langsam ein wenig ermüdend werden, weil sie auch nicht wirklich fordernd sind. Dafür habe ich LordCrashs Safe Driver und Wheeli-Rekorde gebrochen. 

*Stalker: Clear Sky* - Habe die Complete Mod installiert, fünf Minuten gespielt und dann ist das Spiel abgestürzt. Danach hatte ich erstmal keine Lust mehr. Ich hoffe, das war ein Zufall und das Spiel wurde inzwischen ordentlich gepatcht und mit der Mod auf einen stabilen Stand gebracht, sodass es nicht öfter vorkommt.


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2013)

ja. vorallem weil man da auch die Dinger wesentlich billiger bekommt als wenn man den DLC so kaufen muss 

Najaaa, mal schaun, an Weihnachten die Route Hamburg - Hannover vielleicht


----------



## LordCrash (27. September 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> *Sleeping Dogs* - Bin nun bei rund zwölf  Stunden und es macht richtig Spaß, auch wenn die Kämpfe langsam ein  wenig ermüdend werden, weil sie auch nicht wirklich fordernd sind. Dafür  habe ich LordCrashs Safe Driver und Wheeli-Rekorde gebrochen.



 NEEEEEEEEEEIN.........

Die muss ich gleich wieder holen, wenn ich wieder anständig zocken kann....


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2013)

bin grad das 2te mal mit *the walking dead* durch. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stawacz (28. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zwischen meinen Spielstunden rund um *"Assassins Creed 3"* habe ich mal in *"Pinball FX2"* reingeschnuppert und den kostenlosen Tisch "Sorcerer's Lair" angespielt... Naja, was heisst angespielt... Am Ende hab ich fast 2 Stunden daran gesessen.
> Muss echt sagen, das Teil weckt alte Erinnerungen an die grandiose "Pinball-Ball"-Reihe (The Web, Time-Machine, etc.). Optisch wirklich sehr gelungen und toll animiert... Wenn interessantere Tische hinzukommen (die Jetzigen interessieren mich nicht soooo sehr), würde ich diese zum Steam-Sale-Preis hinzufügen (also alles unter 10 Euro).
> 
> Ist jedenfalls nett, dass man den ersten Tisch kostenlos bekommt. Feine Sache.



hab mir mitlerweile sogar n tisch gekauft,,den captain america tisch..und den neuen star wars tisch werd ich mir auch holen ,,der sieht super aus.

is das perfekte spiel für zwischendurch 


sonst zock ich aktuell wie ein irrer civilisation5 mit ein paar freunden und alleine state of decay...


----------



## Monalye (28. September 2013)

Ich hab' mir vor einer Woche The Witcher 2 EE gekauft und versuche mich grad daran... kann es sein, das das Spiel schon etwas hart ist? Ich hänge schon im Prolog, wo die Typen mit den Feuerpfeilen runter schießen, ein Treffer haut mich instant aus den Schuhen 
Hoffentlich bleibt es nicht so knackig, hab' mich auf das Spiel gefreut und wollt es eigentlich länger spielen, The Witcher 1 hat mir echt gut gefallen


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir vor einer Woche The Witcher 2 EE gekauft und versuche mich grad daran... kann es sein, das das Spiel schon etwas hart ist? Ich hänge schon im Prolog, wo die Typen mit den Feuerpfeilen runter schießen, ein Treffer haut mich instant aus den Schuhen
> Hoffentlich bleibt es nicht so knackig, hab' mich auf das Spiel gefreut und wollt es eigentlich länger spielen, The Witcher 1 hat mir echt gut gefallen


 
Es ist wirklich schwer und der Anfang taugt als Tutorial überhaupt nicht. Ich hab es daher auf dem einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt. Jedenfalls so lange, bis ich vor Langeweile fast eingeschlafen wäre und es daher wieder deinstalliert habe


----------



## Monalye (28. September 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich schwer und der Anfang taugt als Tutorial überhaupt nicht. Ich hab es daher auf dem einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt. Jedenfalls so lange, bis ich vor Langeweile fast eingeschlafen wäre und es daher wieder deinstalliert habe



Ich hänge mittlerweile an der Balliste  seit fast einer Stunde versuche ich sie zu spannen, schaff es aber wohl mit den Mouseklicks nicht, immer wieder kommen neue Gegner  Das wird mir mittlerweile auch fad, ich werde wahrscheinlich an einer einfachen Balliste scheitern, die ich nicht zum Abschießen bringen kann 
So ein Mist, hab mich echt gefreut drauf 

Ich hab' grad einen Forenthread zu diesem Problem gefunden.... das hätte ich mal vorher wissen müssen, das wegen solchem Kram das ganze Spiel frustrierend wird 

http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/threads/998720-Prolog-Balliste


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2013)

wenn du partout nicht weiterkommen solltest und in erster linie die story genießen willst, solltest du keine hemmungen haben auch auf cheats oder ähnliches zurückzugreifen. gerade wenn es sich vielleicht nur um eine einzige 'unschaffbare' stelle handelt.
musst es ja keinem erzählen.


----------



## Monalye (28. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn du partout nicht weiterkommen solltest und in erster linie die story genießen willst, solltest du keine hemmungen haben auch auf cheats oder ähnliches zurückzugreifen. gerade wenn es sich vielleicht nur um eine einzige 'unschaffbare' stelle handelt.
> musst es ja keinem erzählen.



Tja, würde ich sogar, aber da bin ich ein völliger Noob, ich hab' keine Ahnung wie ich zu sowas komme oder wie ich es anwende: Diese Balliste würde ich echt gern liebend überspringen, ich würd das Spiel so gerne weiter spielen und häng an so einem Mist... sowas ist kein Noobfilter mehr sondern eher "lebensgefährlich" für Spieler mit keiner ausreichenden Frustressistenz 

Edit: Aber etwas gutes hat es, ich prügel mich hier bereits so lange, das ich ein ganzes Level aufgestiegen bin  *krass*


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. September 2013)

Ich habe letztens den ersten Teil deinstalliert. Ich wollte das Spiel mögen, ehrlich, aber nach 12 Stunden konnte ich mich immer noch nicht begeistern. Ich fand die Quests langweilig und die ganzen Fetch-Quest-Aneinanderreihungen haben mich genervt. Stattdessen mache ich irgendwann mit dem zweiten Teil weiter und hoffe, er gefällt mir besser. Vielleicht wäre der erste später noch Interessanter geworden, aber wenn es mich nach einem Dutzend Spielstunden einfach nicht packt, hilft es ja nichts. Sonst könnte ich ja gleich Final Fantasy XIII durchspielen.


----------



## Monalye (28. September 2013)

Naja, kaum hab ich die Balliste geschafft, häng ich am nächsten Abschnitt, ich soll zu so einem Typen aufschließen, aber der einzige Weg ist mir versperrt, ich komm nirgends in den Turm rein.... lang hat mich das Game nicht mehr, ich bin mehr am Suchen und sinnfreien Versuchen...



dsr159 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens den ersten Teil deinstalliert. Ich wollte das Spiel mögen, ehrlich, aber nach 12 Stunden konnte ich mich immer noch nicht begeistern. Ich fand die Quests langweilig und die ganzen Fetch-Quest-Aneinanderreihungen haben mich genervt. Stattdessen mache ich irgendwann mit dem zweiten Teil weiter und hoffe, er gefällt mir besser. Vielleicht wäre der erste später noch Interessanter geworden, aber wenn es mich nach einem Dutzend Spielstunden einfach nicht packt, hilft es ja nichts. Sonst könnte ich ja gleich Final Fantasy XIII durchspielen.



Mir hat der erste gar nicht mal so schlecht gefallen, als ich vor einer Woche Witcher 2 Enchanced Edition entdeckt habe, hab' ich sofort zugeschlagen, ich hab' mir total viel davon versprochen.
Dieses Wochenende wollte ich mich, nach einer echt harten Arbeitswoche, mal ausgiebig damit befassen, hab mich echt gefreut darauf... aber so hab ich es mir nicht vorgesteltt


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Tja, musst dir eben einen internationalen Steamkey kaufen...


 
Hab gehört Steam patcht das wieder auf die Cut-Version zurück.


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hab gehört Steam patcht das wieder auf die Cut-Version zurück.


 Nein, da hast du falsch gehört.


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Naja, kaum hab ich die Balliste geschafft, häng ich am nächsten Abschnitt, ich soll zu so einem Typen aufschließen, aber der einzige Weg ist mir versperrt, ich komm nirgends in den Turm rein.... lang hat mich das Game nicht mehr, ich bin mehr am Suchen und sinnfreien Versuchen...


Mach mal nen Screenshot, dann kann ich dir weiterhelfen. Weiß gerade nicht so genau, wo du hängst. Eigentlich ist W2 nicht so wahnsinning schwierig, aber das Spiel hat eine steile Lernkurve und gerade am Anfang bezahlt man oft Leergeld, gerade wenn man W2 eher wie ein H&S spielen will. Abrollen ist das A und O in W2, ohne das ist man verloren....

Ist übrigens alles eine Frage der Übung in W2, ich hab das Spiel schon im Dark Mode durchgespielt.

Was ich nur empfehlen kann, ist die QTEs in den Settings auf einfach zu stellen, das kostet sonst zu viele Nerven. 



> Mir hat der erste gar nicht mal so schlecht gefallen, als ich vor einer Woche Witcher 2 Enchanced Edition entdeckt habe, hab' ich sofort zugeschlagen, ich hab' mir total viel davon versprochen.
> Dieses Wochenende wollte ich mich, nach einer echt harten Arbeitswoche, mal ausgiebig damit befassen, hab mich echt gefreut darauf... aber so hab ich es mir nicht vorgesteltt


Nur nicht zu schnell aufgeben.


@ Peter
Klar ist es auf einfach langweilig, zumindest die Kämpfe. Spiel es halt auch mal auf einem anständigen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Und wenn du es sonst lanweilig gefunden hast (Story usw), dann bescheinige ich dir jetzt offiziell das Siegel der absoluten Geschmacklosigkeit...


----------



## Monalye (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Mach mal nen Screenshot, dann kann ich dir weiterhelfen. Weiß gerade nicht so genau, wo du hängst. Eigentlich ist W2 nicht so wahnsinning schwierig, aber das Spiel hat eine steile Lernkurve und gerade am Anfang bezahlt man oft Leergeld, gerade wenn man W2 eher wie ein H&S spielen will. Abrollen ist das A und O in W2, ohne das ist man verloren....
> 
> Ist übrigens alles eine Frage der Übung in W2, ich hab das Spiel schon im Dark Mode durchgespielt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab' es jetzt weiter geschafft, nach langem Suchen und Herumirren habe ich entdeckt, das ich auf die Plattform springen kann... davor hatte ich wohl noch nie die Position dafür, damit sich das Icon einblendet 
Mittlerweile bin ich tatsächlich schon in der Stadt im ersten Akt angekommen, finde aber aktuell aus dem Haus von Bernard Loredo nicht mehr raus, an beiden Treppen, sowohl nach oben und nach unten, stehen Wachen die mich nicht vorbei lassen... 
Eine Lösung dafür hab ich im Internet noch nicht gefunden, ich werde mal versuchen bis Mitternacht zu meditieren und hoffe, das die Wachen da schlafen... keine Ahnung 

Bis jetzt gefällt mir das Spiel aber nicht schlecht, wenn nur die blöde Sucherei nicht wäre, wo ich mal wieder an so Kleinigkeiten hänge wie an der Balliste oder wie jetzt grad 
Du hast offensichtlich das Spiel sehr gerne und viel gespielt, da dein Avatarbild auch der Witcher ist 

Edit: OK, meditieren ist nicht, ich darf das da nicht.... na toll 

Edit2: Ach, da gibts eine Seitentür... ich war schon nahe dran bis Mitternacht zu warten


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @ Peter
> Klar ist es auf einfach langweilig, zumindest die Kämpfe. Spiel es halt auch mal auf einem anständigen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Und wenn du es sonst lanweilig gefunden hast (Story usw), dann bescheinige ich dir jetzt offiziell das Siegel der absoluten Geschmacklosigkeit...



Danke, ich werde es mit Stolz und Würde tragen. Die Story hat mich überhaupt nicht gepackt und Geralt finde ich unglaublich langweilig. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich den ersten Teil nicht durchgespielt habe, nur so bis kurz nach der ersten Konfrontation mit dem Hauptbösewicht am Turm im Sumpf. Die Quests, die Kämpfe, die Geschichte - strunzlangweilig.

Zurück zum Thema: Ich spiele gerade Alien Rage. Endlich mal wieder ein Shooter, bei dem ich keine Gewissensbisse habe, Cheats zu benutzen. Ansonsten sterbe ich einfach viel zu oft, selbst auf dem unteresten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Und das hat nicht so sehr damit zu tun, dass es einfach nur schwer ist - das Spiel ist schlichtweg frustrierend. KI-Gegner schießen aus großer Entfernung punktgenau, halten irre viel aus und mein Held kippt schon um, wenn er zwei Mal angehaucht wurde. Zudem setzt das Spiel stark darauf, dass man in Deckung geht, es gibt aber kein Deckungssystem. Also duckt man sich hinter die unzerstörbaren Teile der Levelarchitektur und schießt durch milimetergroße Öffnungen. Zwischendurch wartet man dann immer wieder mehrere Sekunden, bis sich die knappe Gesundheitsanzeige automatisch wieder auffüllt.

Ich weiß gar nicht so genau, warum ich es trotzdem spiele. Leveldesign, Gegner, Waffen, Story (haha) - alles ganz furchtbar und damit wie erwartet bei einem Spiel von City Interactive. Grafisch ist es ganz hübsch, aber braucht absurd viel Rechenleistung dafür, dass es auf der Unreal Engine 3 läuft. Die Entwickler wollten wohl unbedingt ein Science-Fiction-Call of Duty entwickeln, haben dabei aber alle Schwächen der Vorlage und keine der Stärken übernommen.


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Danke, ich werde es mit Stolz und Würde tragen. Die Story hat mich überhaupt nicht gepackt und Geralt finde ich unglaublich langweilig. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich den ersten Teil nicht durchgespielt habe, nur so bis kurz nach der ersten Konfrontation mit dem Hauptbösewicht am Turm im Sumpf. Die Quests, die Kämpfe, die Geschichte - strunzlangweilig.



  

Und das muss ich mir von jemandem sagen lassen, der GTA V 94% gibt und Titanfall zum Spiel der GC 2013 erklärt hat...... 

Spaß beiseite, jedem das seine. Aber Geralt ist alles andere als langweilig, lies mal die Bücher (das ist das Medium mit dem Text-only). Dann wirst du Geralt vielleicht in einem ganz anderen Licht sehen, zumal sein Charakter in den Spielen (auch bedingt durch das Medium) nur teilweise und unvollständig wiedergegeben wird. Und zur Story hat man auch ca. 100% mehr Zugang, wenn man die Bücher gelesen hat. Die Witcher Spiele bauen eben auf den Büchern auf bzw. sind eine alternative Fortführung zu ihnen. Ihre Lektüre wird von CDPR nicht vorausgesetzt, aber ist sehr zu empfehlen, wenn man die "volle" Erfahrung haben möchte....


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' es jetzt weiter geschafft, nach langem Suchen und Herumirren habe ich entdeckt, das ich auf die Plattform springen kann... davor hatte ich wohl noch nie die Position dafür, damit sich das Icon einblendet
> Mittlerweile bin ich tatsächlich schon in der Stadt im ersten Akt angekommen, finde aber aktuell aus dem Haus von Bernard Loredo nicht mehr raus, an beiden Treppen, sowohl nach oben und nach unten, stehen Wachen die mich nicht vorbei lassen...
> Eine Lösung dafür hab ich im Internet noch nicht gefunden, ich werde mal versuchen bis Mitternacht zu meditieren und hoffe, das die Wachen da schlafen... keine Ahnung


Was willst du denn im Haus von Bernad Loredo?



> Bis jetzt gefällt mir das Spiel aber nicht schlecht, wenn nur die blöde Sucherei nicht wäre, wo ich mal wieder an so Kleinigkeiten hänge wie an der Balliste oder wie jetzt grad


Wo hast du das Spiel denn gekauft? Eigentlich ist bei jeder Version entweder ein physisches oder digitales Lösungsbuch schon dabei, dann musst du auch weniger suchen. Aber wie es sich für ein anständiges Rollenspiel gehört, wird man nicht ständig mit der Nase auf alles gestoßen. Der Mass Effect und Dragon Age Spieler ist da vielleicht viel zu sehr verwöhnt und "verweichlicht", aber viele (old-school) Rollenspieler finden es gerade gut, wenn sie Sachen selbst herausfinden müssen und selbst nachdenken müssen. Das ist Teil der Spielerfahrung. 



> Du hast offensichtlich das Spiel sehr gerne und viel gespielt, da dein Avatarbild auch der Witcher ist


Ja, das kann man so sagen. Die Witcher Spiele rangieren in meiner persönlichen Top-Five Liste der besten Spiele aller Zeiten (bis jetzt).....


----------



## Monalye (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, jedem das seine. Aber Geralt ist alles andere als langweilig, lies mal die Bücher (das ist das Medium mit dem Text-only). Dann wirst du Geralt vielleicht in einem ganz anderen Licht sehen, zumal sein Charakter in den Spielen (auch bedingt durch das Medium) nur teilweise und unvollständig wiedergegeben wird. Und zur Story hat man auch ca. 100% mehr Zugang, wenn man die Bücher gelesen hat. Die Witcher Spiele bauen eben auf den Büchern auf bzw. sind eine alternative Fortführung zu ihnen. Ihre Lektüre wird von CDPR nicht vorausgesetzt, aber ist sehr zu empfehlen, wenn man die "volle" Erfahrung haben möchte....



Es ist schon recht unterhaltsam, aber so absolut fesselnd spannend ist es grad nicht, aber dennoch kein schlechtes Spiel, mir gefällt es bisher (ausser wenn ich planlos herumirre )

Weißt du, wie ich die Kopfbedeckung weg bekomme? Ich lauf mit so einer komischen Zipfelmütze durch die Gegend, würde aber viel lieber wie der richtige Witcher aussehen 



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema: Ich spiele gerade Alien Rage. Endlich mal wieder ein Shooter, bei dem ich keine Gewissensbisse habe, Cheats zu benutzen. Ansonsten sterbe ich einfach viel zu oft, selbst auf dem unteresten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Und das hat nicht so sehr damit zu tun, dass es einfach nur schwer ist - das Spiel ist schlichtweg frustrierend. KI-Gegner schießen aus großer Entfernung punktgenau, halten irre viel aus und mein Held kippt schon um, wenn er zwei Mal angehaucht wurde. Zudem setzt das Spiel stark darauf, dass man in Deckung geht, es gibt aber kein Deckungssystem. Also duckt man sich hinter die unzerstörbaren Teile der Levelarchitektur und schießt durch milimetergroße Öffnungen. Zwischendurch wartet man dann immer wieder mehrere Sekunden, bis sich die knappe Gesundheitsanzeige automatisch wieder auffüllt.



Bääähhh, genau das "liebe" ich bei Spielen, deshalb sicher auch nur 63 % 
Ich freu mich besonders auf The Evil Within, das wird wieder ein Game genau nach meinem Geschmack, hoffentlich kommt es ganz, ganz, ganz am Anfang von 2014


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, jedem das seine. Aber Geralt ist alles andere als langweilig, lies mal die Bücher (das ist das Medium mit dem Text-only). Dann wirst du Geralt vielleicht in einem ganz anderen Licht sehen, zumal sein Charakter in den Spielen (auch bedingt durch das Medium) nur teilweise und unvollständig wiedergegeben wird. Und zur Story hat man auch ca. 100% mehr Zugang, wenn man die Bücher gelesen hat. Die Witcher Spiele bauen eben auf den Büchern auf bzw. sind eine alternative Fortführung zu ihnen. Ihre Lektüre wird von CDPR nicht vorausgesetzt, aber ist sehr zu empfehlen, wenn man die "volle" Erfahrung haben möchte....


 
Das erste Buch liegt bei mir schon auf dem Nachttisch, bin bisher aber nicht dazu gekommen. Lese gerade nochmal die ersten vier Bände von A Song of Ice and Fire, um mir alles wieder ins Gedächtnis zu rufen, bevor ich das fünfte Buch anfange.

Und ich dachte die ganze Zeit, das Text-Only-Medium wäre Planescape Torment ...


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Es ist schon recht unterhaltsam, aber so absolut fesselnd spannend ist es grad nicht, aber dennoch kein schlechtes Spiel, mir gefällt es bisher (ausser wenn ich planlos herumirre )
> 
> Weißt du, wie ich die Kopfbedeckung weg bekomme? Ich lauf mit so einer komischen Zipfelmütze durch die Gegend, würde aber viel lieber wie der richtige Witcher aussehen


Dafür müsstest du wahrscheinlich eine komplett andere Rüstung anlegen, da die Kopfbedeckung kein eigener Gegenstand ist, sondern zur Rüstung gehört.

Für den Anfang kann ich die Rüstung des Raben (oder so ähnlich) empfehlen. Die hat gute Werte und sieht schick aus. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man die nur bekommt, wenn man seinen Spielstand aus W1 übernommen hat....

Die Story wird im Laufe des Spiels noch deutlich besser, man sollte der Sache etwas Zeit lassen. Mach es nicht so wie der Peter, der wahrscheinlich schon aufgehört hat, bevor es überhaupt erst richtig spannend wurde. Aber generell legt die Story mehr Wert auf Politik, eine glaubwürdige Welt und auf die Charaktere als auf Effekthascherei (mit denen man zugegebermaßer viel mehr anfangen kann, wenn man W1 gespielt hat und die Romane gelesen hat)....


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das erste Buch liegt bei mir schon auf dem Nachttisch, bin bisher aber nicht dazu gekommen. Lese gerade nochmal die ersten vier Bände von A Song of Ice and Fire, um mir alles wieder ins Gedächtnis zu rufen, bevor ich das fünfte Buch anfange.
> 
> Und ich dachte die ganze Zeit, das Text-Only-Medium wäre Planescape Torment ...


 
Nein, PS:T ist nur das textlastigste Spiel und daher einem Buch am nächsten (und daher nicht umsonst mit einer der besten Stories in Videospielen bisher)......

Dann viel Spaß bei der Lektüre. GRRM und Sapkowski sind meine beiden Lieblings-Fantasyautoren der moderneren Zeit.


----------



## Monalye (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dafür müsstest du wahrscheinlich eine komplett andere Rüstung anlegen, da die Kopfbedeckung kein eigener Gegenstand ist, sondern zur Rüstung gehört.
> 
> Für den Anfang kann ich die Rüstung des Raben (oder so ähnlich) empfehlen. Die hat gute Werte und sieht schick aus. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man die nur bekommt, wenn man seinen Spielstand aus W1 übernommen hat....
> 
> Die Story wird im Laufe des Spiels noch deutlich besser, man sollte der Sache etwas Zeit lassen. Mach es nicht so wie der Peter, der wahrscheinlich schon aufgehört hat, bevor es überhaupt erst richtig spannend wurde. Aber generell legt die Story mehr Wert auf Politik, eine glaubwürdige Welt und auf die Charaktere als auf Effekthascherei (mit denen man zugegebermaßer viel mehr anfangen kann, wenn man W1 gespielt hat und die Romane gelesen hat)....


 
Ich habe gerade eine "Jacke mit blauen Streifen" an, es steht auch episch dabei. Momentan bin ich grad an der Stelle wo ich Schattenbeinwurz für das Elixier finden muss, damit ich das Monster Kayran am Hafenufer töten kann


----------



## Monalye (28. September 2013)

Und jetzt ist Zeit für eine Pause, nachdem ich gegen Kayran angetreten bin musste ich erkennen, das der wohl zu stark für mich ist 
Der Ladebildschirm war noch nicht mal richtig rum, lag ich schon tot im Staub, da werd ich mir wohl erst ein paar Lösungen durchlesen und letsplay anguggen müssen


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist Zeit für eine Pause, nachdem ich gegen Kayran angetreten bin musste ich erkennen, das der wohl zu stark für mich ist
> Der Ladebildschirm war noch nicht mal richtig rum, lag ich schon tot im Staub, da werd ich mir wohl erst ein paar Lösungen durchlesen und letsplay anguggen müssen


 1) Lass dir die Kayranfalle machen, das hilft schon mal.
2) Beobachten und abrollen (sehr wichtig), wenn der Kayran ein Tentakel zum Schlagen ausholt zum Abrollen bereit machen. Vorher natürlich den Betäubungszauberspruch an die Stelle zaubern, an der du stehst. Der Kayran wird dann da hin hauen und sein Tentakel ist dann kurz betäubt (kurz vor dem Schlag abrollen). Das musst du dann an der roten, dickeren Stelle abschlagen.
3) Den Stein als Schutz benutzen, wenn es hart auf hart kommt (zum kurzen Ausruhen), wobei Bewegung und Beobachen immer besser ist.
4) Schnelligkeit und Präzision! Wenn der Kayran Gift verspritzt, schnell zur Seite rennen.
5) Vorher ausreichend Traänke einnehmen (Schwalbe hilft!).
6) Nach ein paar abgetrennten Tentakeln geht das End-QTE los, das noch mal ziemlich übel ist, wenn man es nicht erwartet. Hier hilft auch nur Schnelligkeit und Reaktionen.
7) Mehrere Versuche für den Kayran sind völlig normal, das ist einer der schwersten Gegner im Spiel.
 Viel Glück


----------



## stawacz (28. September 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das erste Buch liegt bei mir schon auf dem Nachttisch, bin bisher aber nicht dazu gekommen. Lese gerade nochmal die ersten vier Bände von A Song of Ice and Fire, um mir alles wieder ins Gedächtnis zu rufen, bevor ich das fünfte Buch anfange.
> 
> Und ich dachte die ganze Zeit, das Text-Only-Medium wäre Planescape Torment ...


 song of ice & fire


----------



## blitzmax (28. September 2013)

Assassins Creed Revations & Brotherhood
GTA IV
Slender The Arrival
Minecraft ^^ 
NFS The Run
Mafia II
...


----------



## Monalye (29. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> 1) Lass dir die Kayranfalle machen, das hilft schon mal.
> 2) Beobachten und abrollen (sehr wichtig), wenn der Kayran ein Tentakel zum Schlagen ausholt zum Abrollen bereit machen. Vorher natürlich den Betäubungszauberspruch an die Stelle zaubern, an der du stehst. Der Kayran wird dann da hin hauen und sein Tentakel ist dann kurz betäubt (kurz vor dem Schlag abrollen). Das musst du dann an der roten, dickeren Stelle abschlagen.
> 3) Den Stein als Schutz benutzen, wenn es hart auf hart kommt (zum kurzen Ausruhen), wobei Bewegung und Beobachen immer besser ist.
> 4) Schnelligkeit und Präzision! Wenn der Kayran Gift verspritzt, schnell zur Seite rennen.
> ...


 

ooook das klingt nach einer angemessenen Herausforderung für diesen verregneten Sonntag  vielen Dank für deine Tipps, ich hoff' ich bekomm es irgendwann hin, bevor mich der Frustfaktor überholt 
Kann ich zwischendrin speichern, das ich nicht alles nochmal spielen muss? Mir erging es so in der Höhle, in der ich die Pflanzen holen musste, zweimal bin ich dort am Boss gescheitert, der die Blume bewacht und musste alles nochmal machen.... bis ich die Schnellspeicher-Funktion entdeckt habe


----------



## Monalye (29. September 2013)

Obwohl er den Tentakel genau auf die Yrden-Falle draufhaut, wird er nicht betäubt sondern geht gleich wieder hoch.... und wenn die "Tussi" noch öfter "Yrden, fang ihn mit dem Yrden" schreit, murks ich erst sie ab, bevor ich mich ans Monster mache 

Edit: Ok, das wars, nach 20 mal sterben und nur 2 abgeschlagenen Tentakeln beim besten Versuch ist The Witcher 2 für mich nun wohl leider beendet. Das tu ich mir nicht an, leider, echt schade drum, hätt es mir sonst gerne noch angesehen. Aber da geh ich doch lieber Doom 3 BFG oder Alan Wake spielen, mit soviel Frust verderb ich mir nicht den Sonntag


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2013)

Tabascco schrieb:


> Zur Zeit versuche ich mich an einem Farmspiel. Ich hab mal gelesen, das diese sehr beliebt sind (Quelle) und da dachte ich mir, daß ich da mal eins probiere. Ich muss sagen, die Anfragen sind schon groß, aber ob ich da lange dabei bleibe ist fraglich. Da fehlt mir irgendwie die Aktion


 
gut gemeinter tipp: 
kauf dir ein 'richtiges' spiel.
man bekommt mittlerweile so viele hochwertige titel förmlich nachgeschmissen. 
'kostenlos' ist eigentlich kein argument mehr für diesen browser-schrott (auch wenn es vielelicht das ein oder andere brauchbare geben mag. will ich ja gar nicht ausschließen).


----------



## LordCrash (29. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Obwohl er den Tentakel genau auf die Yrden-Falle draufhaut, wird er nicht betäubt sondern geht gleich wieder hoch.... und wenn die "Tussi" noch öfter "Yrden, fang ihn mit dem Yrden" schreit, murks ich erst sie ab, bevor ich mich ans Monster mache
> 
> Edit: Ok, das wars, nach 20 mal sterben und nur 2 abgeschlagenen Tentakeln beim besten Versuch ist The Witcher 2 für mich nun wohl leider beendet. Das tu ich mir nicht an, leider, echt schade drum, hätt es mir sonst gerne noch angesehen. Aber da geh ich doch lieber Doom 3 BFG oder Alan Wake spielen, mit soviel Frust verderb ich mir nicht den Sonntag


 Och das ist schade....

Der Tentakel muss schon genau die Yrden Falle treffen, sonst gehts nicht. Aber neuer Tag, neuer Mut, versuche es einfach noch mal zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt....

Aber wenn du dich vom Kayran schon abschrecken lässt, empfehle ich, Dard Souls auf jeden Fall gleich sein zu lassen.....dort sind 20 Versuche GAR NICHTS....


----------



## Enisra (29. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gut gemeinter tipp:
> kauf dir ein 'richtiges' spiel.
> man bekommt mittlerweile so viele hochwertige titel förmlich nachgeschmissen.
> 'kostenlos' ist eigentlich kein argument mehr für diesen browser-schrott (auch wenn es vielelicht das ein oder andere brauchbare geben mag. will ich ja gar nicht ausschließen).


 
Eben, vorallem wenn man sich mal die Heft-Spiele anschaut, 

Außerdem sollte man sich nicht blenden lassen von wegen Kostenlos, weil das Spiel wird ganz sicher weder von Gutmenschen oder der Heilsarmee gemacht, d.h. irgendwo wird man von einer Bezahlschranke getroffen, was bei solchen Spielen idr. heißt: Nur für bares gibt es schnelles bauen und nja, auch wenn es gut geben wird, die Mehrheit ist eher Kappes und die Alternative zu Solitär; d.h. mehr als 5 Minuten spielen am Stück spielen macht keinen Sinn

Auch muss man fragen warum vorher ne Frage stellst wenn dann doch nur nach der Lemming-Methode gehst und den Kappes anfängst


----------



## LordCrash (29. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Eben, vorallem wenn man sich mal die Heft-Spiele anschaut,
> 
> Außerdem sollte man sich nicht blenden lassen von wegen Kostenlos, weil das Spiel wird ganz sicher weder von Gutmenschen oder der Heilsarmee gemacht, d.h. irgendwo wird man von einer Bezahlschranke getroffen, was bei solchen Spielen idr. heißt: Nur für bares gibt es schnelles bauen und nja, auch wenn es gut geben wird, die Mehrheit ist eher Kappes und die Alternative zu Solitär; d.h. mehr als 5 Minuten spielen am Stück spielen macht keinen Sinn
> 
> Auch muss man fragen warum vorher ne Frage stellst wenn dann doch nur nach der Lemming-Methode gehst und den Kappes anfängst


 
Es gibt aber auch "gute" F2P Spiele, wenn auch eher selten. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist Path of Exile, das einen praktisch nie zum Bezahlen von irgendwas zwingt und dabei gleichzeitig qualitativ hochwertig ist. 

Tom Clancy's Endwar Online soll auch ganz gut sein.


----------



## Enisra (29. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch "gute" F2P Spiele, wenn auch eher selten. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist Path of Exile, das einen praktisch nie zum Bezahlen von irgendwas zwingt und dabei gleichzeitig qualitativ hochwertig ist.
> 
> Tom Clancy's Endwar Online soll auch ganz gut sein.


 
Na, es geht ja um so Aufbauspiele, so F2P ist ja wieder ne allgemeinere Nummer


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2013)

*dishonored *

hatte das spiel vor so circa 2 wochen mal mehr nebenbei begonnen.
heute war ich dann überrascht, dass ich schon in der letzten mission angekommen bin. 
dabei hab ich laut steam gerade mal etwa 10 stündchen in das spiel investiert und davon noch gefühlt die hälfte nur mit laberei und leserei verbracht. außerdem hab ich oft neu geladen, weil ich entdeckt wurde und eben nicht als rambo durchrennen will (als unsichtbares phantom spiele ich allerdings auch nicht gerade ).

das gameplay ist durchweg äußerst spannend. auch die atmosphäre und die glaubhafte spielwelt gefallen mir sehr gut - toll gemacht arkane! 

irgendwie hab ich aber das gefühl, dass dishonored anfangs mehr verspricht, als es letztendlich hält. 
wie ich das meine? schwer zu erklären.
vor allem ist die ganze geschichte weitaus epischer angelegt, als sie dann wirklich ist. 
auch ist das gesamte crafting-system und die magischen fähigkeiten, abgesehen vom porten, imho (!) fast komplett überflüssig. 
ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass dishonored eine echte open world ganz gut zu gesicht gestanden hätte, obwohl ich davon generell nicht mal unbedingt ein fan bin. hinzu kommt eben noch die doch relativ kurze spielzeit. ich glaube ja kaum, dass mich mission 9 noch 10 oder mehr stunden beschäftigen wird. 

insgesamt ist dishonored aber natürlich ganz klar eine empfehlung wert, gerade weil es eben so anders ist und sich vom üblichen shooter-einheitsbrei (gewaltig) abhebt.

edit:
die häufig zu lesende kritik an der angeblich so miesen grafik kann ich übrigens überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

edit 2:
so und das war dann auch schon. 25 minuten bis halbe stunde hat die letzte mission vielleicht grad mal noch gedauert. 
ziemlich unspektakulär das ende. schade.


----------



## Monalye (29. September 2013)

Ich hab' gerade ein ziemlich krasses Problem mit Doom3 BFG Edition. Ein paar Sekunden nach Betreten des Spiels wird auf einmal der Monitor schwarz, man hört aber noch das Spiel aus den Lautsprechern. Nochmal ein paar Sekunden später kommt dann auf einmal ein furchtbares Brummen, bis ich den PC voller Panik ausschalte. Das Ganze hab ich jetzt zweimal hintereinander gehabt... ein drittes Mal getrau ich mich das nicht mehr auszuprobieren 
Lt. Steam hab ich das Spiel bereits 24 Stunden gespielt und dabei das Problem noch nie gehabt, ich kenne sowas eigentlich überhaupt nicht  Wenn der Monitor schwarz wird (kein Signal) hilft auch kein strg-alt-entf oder sonstwas, es kommt nach ein paar Sekunden das furchtbare Brummen.
Ich trau mich jetzt gar kein Steam-Spiel mehr starten... kann das an Steam liegen, oder ist mein Doom3 auf einmal kaputt... und wenn, warum auf einmal?


----------



## Shorty484 (29. September 2013)

Passierts denn bei anderen Spielen auch?


----------



## LordCrash (29. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' gerade ein ziemlich krasses Problem mit Doom3 BFG Edition. Ein paar Sekunden nach Betreten des Spiels wird auf einmal der Monitor schwarz, man hört aber noch das Spiel aus den Lautsprechern. Nochmal ein paar Sekunden später kommt dann auf einmal ein furchtbares Brummen, bis ich den PC voller Panik ausschalte. Das Ganze hab ich jetzt zweimal hintereinander gehabt... ein drittes Mal getrau ich mich das nicht mehr auszuprobieren
> Lt. Steam hab ich das Spiel bereits 24 Stunden gespielt und dabei das Problem noch nie gehabt, ich kenne sowas eigentlich überhaupt nicht  Wenn der Monitor schwarz wird (kein Signal) hilft auch kein strg-alt-entf oder sonstwas, es kommt nach ein paar Sekunden das furchtbare Brummen.
> Ich trau mich jetzt gar kein Steam-Spiel mehr starten... kann das an Steam liegen, oder ist mein Doom3 auf einmal kaputt... und wenn, warum auf einmal?


 Das hört sicher eher nach einer defekten Hardware an....


----------



## Enisra (29. September 2013)

ich würde allerdings nicht ausschließen wollen das es Spiel nicht doch nen Schuss hat
Versuch doch mal bei Steam unter Rechtsklick Eigentschaften, bei den Lokalen Dateien die auf Fehler zu prüfen


----------



## LordCrash (30. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Obwohl er den Tentakel genau auf die Yrden-Falle draufhaut, wird er nicht betäubt sondern geht gleich wieder hoch.... und wenn die "Tussi" noch öfter "Yrden, fang ihn mit dem Yrden" schreit, murks ich erst sie ab, bevor ich mich ans Monster mache
> 
> Edit: Ok, das wars, nach 20 mal sterben und nur 2 abgeschlagenen Tentakeln beim besten Versuch ist The Witcher 2 für mich nun wohl leider beendet. Das tu ich mir nicht an, leider, echt schade drum, hätt es mir sonst gerne noch angesehen. Aber da geh ich doch lieber Doom 3 BFG oder Alan Wake spielen, mit soviel Frust verderb ich mir nicht den Sonntag


 
So schwer ist es wirklich nicht, kannst dir gerne mal dieses Walkthrough Video ansehen, da wird die Vorgehensweise ganz gut erklärt und gezeigt. 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYtRmgGAOXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Lukecheater (30. September 2013)

*Brütal Legend

*Herrlich abgedrehter Spaß, der jetzt zum Glück auch auf PC zu spielen ist. Dank Jack Black und dessen Synchro einfach super witzig und die Präsentation tut ihr übriges.  Technisch sieht das ganze auch nach einem ganz gelungenen Port aus, aber zu der Steuerung kann ich da nix sagen, weil ich so ein Spiel mit meinem 360-Pad zocke wie sich das gehört


----------



## stawacz (30. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' gerade ein ziemlich krasses Problem mit Doom3 BFG Edition. Ein paar Sekunden nach Betreten des Spiels wird auf einmal der Monitor schwarz, man hört aber noch das Spiel aus den Lautsprechern. Nochmal ein paar Sekunden später kommt dann auf einmal ein furchtbares Brummen, bis ich den PC voller Panik ausschalte. Das Ganze hab ich jetzt zweimal hintereinander gehabt... ein drittes Mal getrau ich mich das nicht mehr auszuprobieren
> Lt. Steam hab ich das Spiel bereits 24 Stunden gespielt und dabei das Problem noch nie gehabt, ich kenne sowas eigentlich überhaupt nicht  Wenn der Monitor schwarz wird (kein Signal) hilft auch kein strg-alt-entf oder sonstwas, es kommt nach ein paar Sekunden das furchtbare Brummen.
> Ich trau mich jetzt gar kein Steam-Spiel mehr starten... kann das an Steam liegen, oder ist mein Doom3 auf einmal kaputt... und wenn, warum auf einmal?


 

vieleicht den rechner bewegt oder sauber gemacht und dabei vieleicht die grafikkarte ioder den ram gelöst?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' gerade ein ziemlich krasses Problem mit Doom3 BFG Edition. Ein paar Sekunden nach Betreten des Spiels wird auf einmal der Monitor schwarz, man hört aber noch das Spiel aus den Lautsprechern. Nochmal ein paar Sekunden später kommt dann auf einmal ein furchtbares Brummen, bis ich den PC voller Panik ausschalte. Das Ganze hab ich jetzt zweimal hintereinander gehabt... ein drittes Mal getrau ich mich das nicht mehr auszuprobieren
> Lt. Steam hab ich das Spiel bereits 24 Stunden gespielt und dabei das Problem noch nie gehabt, ich kenne sowas eigentlich überhaupt nicht  Wenn der Monitor schwarz wird (kein Signal) hilft auch kein strg-alt-entf oder sonstwas, es kommt nach ein paar Sekunden das furchtbare Brummen.
> Ich trau mich jetzt gar kein Steam-Spiel mehr starten... kann das an Steam liegen, oder ist mein Doom3 auf einmal kaputt... und wenn, warum auf einmal?


 Es liegt nicht vielleicht daran, dass du in Doom³ vergessen hast die Taschenlampe einzuschalten ?!


----------



## stawacz (30. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht vielleicht daran, dass du in Doom³ vergessen hast die Taschenlampe einzuschalten ?!


 
ich setz n 5er auf ram oder graka defekt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich setz n 5er auf ram oder graka defekt


 Wäre erstmal ratsam, ob auch bei anderen Spielen der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt. Wenn ja, kann es ja nur an der Graka liegen.


----------



## LordCrash (30. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wäre erstmal ratsam, ob auch bei anderen Spielen der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt. Wenn ja, kann es ja nur an der Graka liegen.


 Ich würde einfach mal Benchmarks/Belastungstests laufen lassen für CPU, Grafikkarte und RAM.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Aber da geh ich doch lieber Doom 3 BFG spielen, mit soviel Frust verderb ich mir nicht den Sonntag


 
Ist das Ironie?  Schliesslich hat die BFG in Tests recht mies abgeschnitten^^


----------



## Chemenu (30. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal Benchmarks/Belastungstests laufen lassen für CPU, Grafikkarte und RAM.


 Ich würde ja jetzt einfach mal behaupten dass Witcher 2 und Dead Space 3 die Hardware wesentlich stärker fordern. 
Wahrscheinlich ist wirklich was mit dem Spiel faul, oder ein aktueller Treiber verträgt sich nicht mehr so gut mit dem Spiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich würde ja jetzt einfach mal behaupten dass Witcher 2 und Dead Space 3 die Hardware wesentlich stärker fordern.
> Wahrscheinlich ist wirklich was mit dem Spiel faul, oder ein aktueller Treiber verträgt sich nicht mehr so gut mit dem Spiel.


 BFG = Big Fucking Graphic-Error ?


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht vielleicht daran, dass du in Doom³ vergessen hast die Taschenlampe einzuschalten ?!





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> BFG = Big Fucking Graphic-Error ?


 
Hast heut wieder nen Clown gefrühstückt, was?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hast heut wieder nen Clown gefrühstückt, was?


 Kann sein, aber dank diesem Clowns hab ich mir auch kräftig in die Wange gebissen. Siehe im Aufreger-Thread.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. September 2013)

Ahja. Ich könnte jetzt Mitleid heucheln, aber sowas tu ich nicht^^


----------



## Monalye (1. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> So schwer ist es wirklich nicht, kannst dir gerne mal dieses Walkthrough Video ansehen, da wird die Vorgehensweise ganz gut erklärt und gezeigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für das Video, ich werd es am Wochenende doch wieder versuchen , in der Woche werd ich nicht dazu kommen, weil ich Spätschicht (bis 22 Uhr) habe.



stawacz schrieb:


> vieleicht den rechner bewegt oder sauber gemacht und dabei vieleicht die grafikkarte ioder den ram gelöst?





Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich würde ja jetzt einfach mal behaupten dass Witcher 2 und Dead Space 3 die Hardware wesentlich stärker fordern.
> Wahrscheinlich ist wirklich was mit dem Spiel faul, oder ein aktueller Treiber verträgt sich nicht mehr so gut mit dem Spiel.



Wie gesagt, hatte ich Doom3 BFG davor ja schon 14 Stunden gespielt. Ich hab' gestern auch noch Skyrim ausprobiert und nach wenigen Sekunden im Game war das Gleiche 
Ich hatte in den letzten Monaten sehr viele Spiele installiert, gespielt und wieder deinstalliert, hab' aber nie die HD defragmentiert. Das das notwendig wäre, hab ich in den letzten Tagen schon bemerkt, weil der Rechner total zäh reagierte.  Darum versuchte ich es gestern mit einer Datenträgerbereinigung und defragmentierte danach die Festplatte. Seitdem funktioniert wieder alles 
Wenn die Grafikkarte oder sonstwas am PC schon kaputt wäre, wäre ich echt schockiert, es ist grad mal ein gutes Jahr her, seit ich mir den Computer zusammenbauen lassen habe.



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist das Ironie?  Schliesslich hat die BFG in Tests recht mies abgeschnitten^^



Nein, das ist absolut keine Ironie, ich mag Doom3. Ich hab' zwar "nur" Doom3 auch, hab' aber immer nur die BFG-Edition gespielt, darum kenn ich den Unterschied nicht.

Allerdings war ich am Sonntag mehr auf RPG, Story, usw aufgelegt, darum war ich echt enttäuscht, das mich das Monster in Witcher2 so frustriert hat. Daher hab' ich den restlichen Tag Skyrim gespielt, mit diesem Game komm ich ohnehin nicht weiter. Obwohl ich es mir direkt zum Release gekauft hatte, bin ich erst bei "Diplomatische Immunität" gewesen, da hab ich seinerzeit aufgehört, weil ich das Verhörzimmer bei dem Fest nicht gefunden hatte. Jetzt spiel ich es mit Komplettlösung und bin nun bei "Drachenblut - Die Entschlüsselung des Übernatürlichen" wo ich danach den Schrei "Drachenfall" lernen werde. 
Besonders gefreut hab ich mich über eine Axt, die ich in einem abgesperrten Turm, weit abseits des Weges gefunden habe  (Zwergenstreitaxt der Kraftlosigkeit). Davon abgesehen, das sie ordentlichen Schaden macht, schaut sie auch noch cool aus, sie hat so grün schimmernde Flecken  Voll cool ist auch der "Stab des Schutzgeistes", ich hab am Sonntag dafür in der Dwemer-Festung  in Alftand total viele Seelensteine gefunden. Mir macht das total Spaß, alles nach Schätzen abzusuchen.

Das Spiel macht mir wieder richtig Spaß, da werde ich in nächster Zeit dran bleiben  Ich frage mich, was ich in den 65 Stunden, die ich schon in dem Spiel verbracht haben soll, gemacht habe , weit bin ich bisher echt nicht gekommen. Ich hab' aber 3 x neu angefangen, weil ich mir über die Klasse so uneins war, jetzt bin ich ein Bretone Stufe 8


----------



## Enisra (1. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist das Ironie?  Schliesslich hat die BFG in Tests recht mies abgeschnitten^^


 
lag das nicht aber auch irgendwo dran das man halt nicht wirklich was neu gemacht hat? 
Also das Spiel zwar gut, die Version aber murks ist


----------



## Monalye (1. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> lag das nicht aber auch irgendwo dran das man halt nicht wirklich was neu gemacht hat?
> Also das Spiel zwar gut, die Version aber murks ist


 
Ah ok, verstehe 
Wie gesagt, ich hab' das "normale" Doom3 auch da, hab aber nur die BFG-Edition gespielt, daher hab' ich keinen Vergleich. Die BFG-Edition hat mir damals 20 € gekostet, ich find' das eigentlich angemessen.


----------



## Chemenu (1. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> lag das nicht aber auch irgendwo dran das man halt nicht wirklich was neu gemacht hat?
> Also das Spiel zwar gut, die Version aber murks ist


 Ich glaub es war eher anders rum, grad weil am Gemaplay geschraubt wurde, nicht aber an der angestaubten Grafik. Man kann doch in der BFG Edition z.B. Waffe und Taschenlampe gleichzeitig nutzen, was bei DOOM³ nicht möglich war. Da konnte man nicht schießen wenn man die Lampe benutzt hat. Also entweder sehen oder schießen. 

Hier mal die Unterschiede knapp zusammengefasst:

+ Bewegungsunschärfe-Effek
+ Texturen minimal schärfer
+ Breitbild-Auflösungen werden unterstützt
+/- Taschenlampe kann immer zugeschaltet werden, auch bei gezogener Waffe
- Helligkeit wurde allgemein erhöht
- Lichtkegel der Taschenlampe wirft keine dynamischen Schatten mehr
- minimalistische Grafikoptionen
- keine Mod-Unterstützung


----------



## Chemenu (1. Oktober 2013)

Hab jetzt auch das goldene Halsband für Chop freigespielt. 
Pfötchen geben und Männchen machen kann er auch, ist also voll trainiert. 
Falls sich jemand wundern sollte, es geht um die iFruit App für GTA V.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Oktober 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch das goldene Halsband für Chop freigespielt.
> Pfötchen geben und Männchen machen kann er auch, ist also voll trainiert.
> Falls sich jemand wundern sollte, es geht um die iFruit App für GTA V.


 Du hast dir etwas auf einer überteuerten Plattform für eine zweitklassige Plattform erspielt?


----------



## Chemenu (2. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du hast dir etwas auf einer überteuerten Plattform für eine zweitklassige Plattform erspielt?


 Pah, dafür hast Du Dir eine Überraschung verdient! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du hast dir etwas auf einer überteuerten Plattform für eine zweitklassige Plattform erspielt?


 ... die App ist kostenlos, du Anfänger!


----------



## LordCrash (2. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... die App ist kostenlos, du Anfänger!


 
Lesen bildet! Ich sprach von einer überteuerten PLATTFORM und nicht von einer überteuerten APP....


----------



## Rabowke (2. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Lesen bildet! Ich sprach von einer überteuerten PLATTFORM und nicht von einer überteuerten APP....


 Das ist mir schon klar ... nur kann die Plattform ja nicht überteuert sein, wenn die App an sich kostenlos ist. Denn schlussendlich gibt es ja mehrere Endgeräte, auf denen iOS läuft und das auch mit einer breitgefächerten Preisspanne.

D.h. deine Aussage von "überteuerten Plattform" macht, in dem Kontext, auch kein Sinn.


----------



## LordCrash (2. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar ... nur kann die Plattform ja nicht überteuert sein, wenn die App an sich kostenlos ist. Denn schlussendlich gibt es ja mehrere Endgeräte, auf denen iOS läuft und das auch mit einer breitgefächerten Preisspanne.
> 
> D.h. deine Aussage von "überteuerten Plattform" macht, in dem Kontext, auch kein Sinn.


 
Wir war das mit der verschwendeten Zeit? Aber scheinbar liebst du die Apfelfirma bzw. ihre Geräte so innig, dass es dir immerhin drei Zeilen wert war, darüber zu schreiben.....


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wir war das mit der verschwendeten Zeit? Aber scheinbar liebst du die Apfelfirma bzw. ihre Geräte so innig, dass es dir immerhin drei Zeilen wert war, darüber zu schreiben.....


 
Rabowke sollte doch hier in den letzten 10 Jahren mehr als genug unter Beweis gestellt haben, dass er sich diese Produkte nicht aus fehlendem technischen Know-How besorgt, sondern weil er es sich leisten kann


----------



## Rabowke (2. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wir war das mit der verschwendeten Zeit? Aber scheinbar liebst du die Apfelfirma bzw. ihre Geräte so innig, dass es dir immerhin drei Zeilen wert war, darüber zu schreiben.....


Genau ... darum hab ich noch ein iPhone 4. 4! Ohne S, ohne 5 oder gar 5S!  

Aber nein, mir ging es nur darum deine Unwissenheit zu bekämpfen!


----------



## LordCrash (2. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Genau ... darum hab ich noch ein iPhone 4. 4! Ohne S, ohne 5 oder gar 5S!
> 
> Aber nein, mir ging es nur darum deine Unwissenheit zu bekämpfen!


 Welche Unwissenheit? Erzähle mir keinen Mist. iIrgendwas Geräte sind zu Release immer überteuert. Was die Geräte ein paar Jahre nach Release kosten, interessiert keine Sau....


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Welche Unwissenheit? Erzähle mir keinen Mist. iIrgendwas Geräte sind zu Release immer überteuert. Was die Geräte ein paar Jahre nach Release kosten, interessiert keine Sau....


 
Immer noch um die 400€ je nach Speichergröße  Er wollte damit doch nur sagen, dass er kein Fanboy ist, der einfach blind kauft was diese Firma veröffentlicht...schieß doch nicht immer direkt mit Kanonen auf Spatzen


----------



## LordCrash (2. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Immer noch um die 400€ je nach Speichergröße  Er wollte damit doch nur sagen, dass er kein Fanboy ist, der einfach blind kauft was diese Firma veröffentlicht...schieß doch nicht immer direkt mit Kanonen auf Spatzen


 Du hast die Pointe nicht verstanden. Mein voriger Post bezog sich auf einen Post von Rabauke in einem ganz anderen Thread....


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Oktober 2013)

dafuq! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafuq!!!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DAFUQ!!!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir langts für heut. Genug erschreckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herzkasper-Momentaufnahmen im Leben eines Resident Evil-Spielers.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Oktober 2013)

Ist das nachts im Zoo?


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2013)

Die alten Resi Spiele hatten ja auch noch diese Momente. Spielst du das auf dem PC?


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die alten Resi Spiele hatten ja auch noch diese Momente. Spielst du das auf dem PC?


 
Jo mit Emulator. Aber ich hab auch noch das Original hier rumliegen.


----------



## Monalye (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab‘ mir heute Outlast gekauft und es gleich mal ausprobiert.  Wenn ich früher gelesen habe, das Leute das Spiel nur 15 – 20 Minuten am Stück spielen können, weil es sie so sehr aufregt, konnte ich es eigentlich nicht glauben, so schlimm kann es doch gar nicht sein…

Doch ich wurde eines besseren belehrt, auch ich hab‘ es nach 20 Minuten und zwei Beinahe-Herzinfarkten abgebrochen 



Spoiler



an der Stelle, wo links im Gang der Typ im Rollstuhl sitzt und sich bewegt, das wollte ich mir heute nicht mehr antun, ich hab ja im Video gesehen, wie sehr es  die Redakteure an dieser Stelle mitgenommen hat 



Dabei dachte ich, wer beide Amnesia durchgespielt hat, so wie ich, für den wird es nicht so schlimm sein, aber da hab‘ ich mich ordentlich getäuscht. 
Ich glaub‘, für dieses Spiel wird ich etwas länger brauchen, wenn ich es immer nur für höchstens eine halbe Stunde spielen kann 




LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> dafuq!
> 
> Herzkasper-Momentaufnahmen im Leben eines Resident Evil-Spielers.


 

Aus welchem Teil sind die Bilder?


----------



## Enisra (3. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab‘ mir heute Outlast gekauft und es gleich mal ausprobiert.  Wenn ich früher gelesen habe, das Leute das Spiel nur 15 – 20 Minuten am Stück spielen können, weil es sie so sehr aufregt, konnte ich es eigentlich nicht glauben, so schlimm kann es doch gar nicht sein…
> 
> Doch ich wurde eines besseren belehrt, auch ich hab‘ es nach 20 Minuten und zwei Beinahe-Herzinfarkten abgebrochen
> 
> ...


 
und nun stell dir mal vor, du hättest noch eine Occulus Rift aufgehabt


----------



## Monalye (3. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> und nun stell dir mal vor, du hättest noch eine Occulus Rift aufgehabt



Der absolute Alptraum, das wäre tatsächlich zu viel für mich


----------



## LordCrash (3. Oktober 2013)

Warum spielt ihr solche Spiele überhaupt, wenn ihr nicht mal 30 Minuten am Stück aushaltet? Verstehe ich nicht.....Masochismus?


----------



## Enisra (3. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum spielt ihr solche Spiele überhaupt, wenn ihr nicht mal 30 Minuten am Stück aushaltet? Verstehe ich nicht.....Masochismus?


 
naja, manche Gruseln sich gerne und sonst bekommt man ähnlich viel Adrenalin nur wenn man aus dem Flugzeug fällt oder Achterbahn fährt
Wobei ich micht nicht wirklich gerne grusel und die ganze Sache skippe


----------



## LordCrash (3. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, manche Gruseln sich gerne und sonst bekommt man ähnlich viel Adrenalin nur wenn man aus dem Flugzeug fällt oder Achterbahn fährt
> Wobei ich micht nicht wirklich gerne grusel und die ganze Sache skippe


 Hm, wenn ich Adrenalin will, spiele ich keine Videospiele sondern gehe raus an die frische Luft und betreibe Sport usw.... 

Videospiele sind für mich reines Entertainment. Die müssen einfach Spaß machen. Aber to each their own.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2013)

Manche gruseln sich eben, wenn sie morgens in den Spiegel schauen. Manche wenn sie ihre Frau wieder sehen und andere, wenn sie solche Spiele zocken. Wobei letzteres sicher am meisten Spaß macht. 

Aber im Ernst: Gruselspiele machen so viel Spaß, wegen der verdammt dichten Atmosphäre. Wenn du langsam von Raum zu Raum schreitest...was könnte dort sein? Es ist ruhig und du denkst, ach jetzt kann eh nichts passieren und aufeinmal hüpft dir irgendwas entgegen oder es passiert was. Dieses Ungewisse, diese Atmosphäre, das hat eben auch was besonderes. Und es macht auch Spaß irgendwie, aber eben auf andere Weise.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Manche gruseln sich eben, wenn sie morgens in den Spiegel schauen. Manche wenn sie ihre Frau wieder sehen und andere, wenn sie solche Spiele zocken. Wobei letzteres sicher am meisten Spaß macht.


Oje, beim Spiegel hast du auf alle Fälle recht.....



> Aber im Ernst: Gruselspiele machen so viel Spaß, wegen der verdammt dichten Atmosphäre. Wenn du langsam von Raum zu Raum schreitest...was könnte dort sein? Es ist ruhig und du denkst, ach jetzt kann eh nichts passieren und aufeinmal hüpft dir irgendwas entgegen oder es passiert was. Dieses Ungewisse, diese Atmosphäre, das hat eben auch was besonderes. Und es macht auch Spaß irgendwie, aber eben auf andere Weise.


 Hm, mir persönlich hat weder Grusel noch Horror je großen Spaß gemacht, egal bei welchem Medium (Spiel, Film, Buch,....). Das ist nun wirklich eines der Genres (bzw. Genren), die ich komplett meide.


----------



## Enisra (3. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hm, mir persönlich hat weder Grusel noch Horror je großen Spaß gemacht, egal bei welchem Medium (Spiel, Film, Buch,....). Das ist nun wirklich eines der Genres (bzw. Genren), die ich komplett meide.


 
nja, ich ja auch, aber ich kann den Appeal verstehen den die Leute haben, besonders wenn man sich ne Occulus Rift aufsetzt
Der Arme Budi


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Aus welchem Teil sind die Bilder?


 
Das dürfte das Gamecube-Remake des ersten Teils sein. Bis heute mein Lieblings-Resi


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Oktober 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das dürfte das Gamecube-Remake des ersten Teils sein. Bis heute mein Lieblings-Resi


 
Unterschreib ich blind. Wobei Resi 2 ein solches Remake auch verdient hätte.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir das Remake vor 1-2 Jahren auch noch mal für den Cube geholt, bislang aber nicht gespielt. Werde ich aber definitiv irgendwann noch tun. Hatte es vor einigen Jahren zusammen mit einem Kumpel mal gespielt, als wir noch in der Schule waren. Jede Nacht in den Sommerferien haben wir abwechselnd gezockt. Genauso hatten wir es dann später mit Resident Evil 4 gemacht. Und mir fällt gerade auf, das ist auch schon wieder acht Jahre her.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


endlich mal.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> endlich mal.


 
Das kann auf dem Emulator auch viel fetter aussehen: DOLPHIN - Xenoblade Chronicles - SD vs. HD | Write Trigger - YouTube
Hab ich aber selber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Oktober 2013)

Und wieder 2 Stunden *"Assasins Creed 3"* gerissen. Aufträge und Beschäftigungen noch und nöcher, allein die New York-Karte ist mit Symbolen zugepflastert, ich weiss gar nicht was ich zuerst machen soll. 

Nur das Handelssystem bzw. den Aufbau der Siedlung rund ums Herrenhaus verstehe ich bis heute nicht so recht. Mal abgsehen, dass ich nach und nach weitere Leute antreffe, die mit ihren Fertigkeiten (Schreiner, Farmer, Wilderer, ...) mehr Aktivität im Örtchen zeigen... Was bringt es mir persönlich eigetlich ? Inwieweit kann Connor davon profitieren ? Verdiene ich überhaupt daran ?
Den Aufbau Roms, Constantinopels und Co. aus vergangenen ACs empfand ich einfacher, sprich verständlicher.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Oktober 2013)

> Nur das Handelssystem bzw. den Aufbau der Siedlung rund ums Herrenhaus verstehe ich bis heute nicht so recht. Mal abgsehen, dass ich nach und nach weitere Leute antreffe, die mit ihren Fertigkeiten (Schreiner, Farmer, Wilderer, ...) mehr Aktivität im Örtchen zeigen... Was bringt es mir persönlich eigetlich ? Inwieweit kann Connor davon profitieren ? Verdiene ich überhaupt daran ?
> Den Aufbau Roms, Constantinopels und Co. aus vergangenen ACs empfand ich einfacher, sprich verständlicher.


 Also zum einen sind es einfach nette Quests, das Dorf aufzubauen. Zum anderen kann man höherwertige Gegenstände nur herstellen lassen, wenn man die einzelnen Häuser im Dorf aufgewertet hat. Diese Gegenstände lassen sich wiederum verkaufen. Und davon profitiert auch der Spieler. Außerdem kann man so auch nur manche Gegenstände herstellen lassen, die man zum Crafting für Waffen für Connor und die Aufwertung des Schiffes braucht.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


woah iss das geil! 
und meine fresse ist das komplex.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also zum einen sind es einfach nette Quests, das Dorf aufzubauen. Zum anderen kann man höherwertige Gegenstände nur herstellen lassen, wenn man die einzelnen Häuser im Dorf aufgewertet hat. Diese Gegenstände lassen sich wiederum verkaufen. Und davon profitiert auch der Spieler. Außerdem kann man so auch nur manche Gegenstände herstellen lassen, die man zum Crafting für Waffen für Connor und die Aufwertung des Schiffes braucht.


 Also keine automatische Geldmaschine wie damals, wenn man Laden für Laden, Bank für Bank aufgebaut hat, dass die Gewinne automatisch in der Assassinen-Kasse landete ? Hmm...


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das kann auf dem Emulator auch viel fetter aussehen: DOLPHIN - Xenoblade Chronicles - SD vs. HD | Write Trigger - YouTube
> Hab ich aber selber noch nicht getestet.


 
ich spiele alleine deshalb schon im dolphin, da ich keinen classic controller besitze.
und mit wiimote + nunchuk ist xc meiner meinung nach ziemlich unspielbar.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich spiele alleine deshalb schon im dolphin, da ich keinen classic controller besitze.
> und mit wiimote + nunchuk ist xc meiner meinung nach ziemlich unspielbar.


 
Läuft es denn gut damit?  Ich hab das Spiel bisher nicht angerührt, vielleicht weil der Kampfbildschirm so überladen aussieht. Charakterporträts, Energieanzeige, die Trefferzahlen....man sieht die Gegner kaum noch


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Läuft es denn gut damit?



der sound stockt manchmal, aber ansonsten läufts (bis jetzt) sehr gut mit dolphin 4.0.
es soll noch einen patch geben, der den fps-lock aufhebt. allerdings stören mich die nur 25 fps in einem rpg nicht wirklich. 



> Ich hab das Spiel bisher nicht angerührt, vielleicht weil der Kampfbildschirm so überladen aussieht. Charakterporträts, Energieanzeige, die Trefferzahlen....man sieht die Gegner kaum noch


jo, da ist schon was dran.
gerade das kampfsystem ist (nicht nur für ein jrpg) ziemlich komplex.
die tutorial-texte sollte man definitiv immer aufmerksam durchlesen. 
ob ich da noch durchblicke, wenns ans eingemachte geht, werden wir sehen. 

edit:
bißchen gewöhnungsbedürftig sind zu anfang die englischen (und eben nicht us-amerikanischen) sprecher.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also keine automatische Geldmaschine wie damals, wenn man Laden für Laden, Bank für Bank aufgebaut hat, dass die Gewinne automatisch in der Assassinen-Kasse landete ? Hmm...


 Nein, automatisch wird kein Geld generiert. Du musst vielmehr Materialien und Gegenstände in deinem Dorf herstellen lassen und kannst die dann per Kutsche oder Schiff in anderen Städten verkaufen. Dasselbe funktioniert auch mit Jagdtrophäen, die sich so zu deutlich mehr Geld machen lassen als sie einfach so zu verkaufen im Laden. Aber daneben dient das Dorf vor allem eben auch zur Herstellung von Materialien fürs Crafting (Hölzer, Stoffe, Metalle, usw)....


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Meine Fresse, sieht die Waffe scheiße aus....


----------



## Monalye (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann im Internet keine Komplettlösung zu Outlast finden, ausser Video-Walktroughs, aber sehen will ich es ja vorher nicht , also werd ich jetzt ohne zu ahnen was mir blüht, an dem Typen vorbei müssen 
Hat von euch jemand Outlast durch?


----------



## Monalye (6. Oktober 2013)

Hab' ich hier gar keine Leidensgenossen, die sich auch an Outlast versuchen? 
Mir war früher kein einziges Game, das ich je gespielt hatte, zu hart, zu blutig, zu eklig, oder sonstwie nicht auszuhalten, aber dieses Spiel bringt mich mental an meine Grenzen 
 Nie, nie, nie hätte ich sowas gedacht, doch dieses Spiel ist nicht auf gewöhnliche Art abstoßend oder so, wie man den Spielen gerne nachsagt, also das es zu blutig oder grausam wäre... nein, dieses Spiel kratzt an der ganz eigenen Urangst. Man spielt in diesem Spiel nicht irgendeinen Computerchar, den man halt irgendwie durch Dungeons lenkt, man lenkt hier keinen Orc mit Namen "Ichhasse B11" durch irgendwelche Keller, nein, man ist dort sich selbst und ganz alleine. 

Momentan bin ich an der Stelle, wo ich die Pumpen im Keller einschalten muss... zwei Pumpen habe ich bereits geschafft, dabei bin ich bereits 4 x von der Patrouille erschlagen worden, hatte etliche Beinahe-Herzinfarkte erlitten und verbrachte teils über 10 Minuten am Stück in irgendwelchen Wandschränken, weil ich mich nimma raus traute... Leute, das Game ist so übel 

Keiner von euch da, der es sich auch gekauft hat und so mutig wäre, es ein wenig zu spielen? Viel trau ich mir ja auch nicht zu, mehr als 15 - 20 Minuten gehn ohnehin nicht. Als jetzt wieder mal hinter einer Ecke ein Monster stand und mich erschlug, war es das wieder mal für die nächsten Stunden für mich.


----------



## Enisra (6. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hab' ich hier gar keine Leidensgenossen, die sich auch an Outlast versuchen?


 
die sitzen noch alle entweder verstört wippend in der Ecke oder mit Klamotten unter der Dusche


----------



## Monalye (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab' gerade ein Problem in Skyrim, vielleicht weiß von euch jemand, was ich weiter tun muss.

Ich hab' gerade Drachenblut2 fertig gespielt und den Drachen Alduin getötet. Nach Komplettlösung soll ich nun mit Paarthurnax sprechen und anschließend mit Arngeir in Hoch-Hrotgar. Mit Paarthurnax hab ich gesprochen, aber er schickt mich nicht mehr weiter 
Daraufhin bin ich alleine nach Hoch-Hotgar gereist, aber diese Burg ist ausgestorben leer, kein einziger NPC ist darin, natürlich auch kein Arngeir 
Ist das bei mir verbuggt, oder was mache ich falsch? 
Ich gehe nach dieser Komplettlösung vor: Skyrim Komplettlösung Drachenblut 2 • Eurogamer.de
und bin dabei jetzt ganz unten, somit also fertig mit der Questreihe... ausser, das ich sie jetzt irgendwie nicht abschließen kann


----------



## golani79 (6. Oktober 2013)

Könnte sich um nen Bug handeln - was sagt dein Questlog?

Mal davon abgesehen, muss ich kurz fragen - für was braucht man bei Skyrim ne Komplettlösung?
Man wird eh überall mit der Nase draufgestoßen in Form von Questmarkern.


----------



## Monalye (6. Oktober 2013)

Weil ich die Hälfte davon übersehen würde und viel zu durcheinander spielen würde. Das Questlog sagt überhaupt nichts  kein Eintrag. Ich hab' halt schon etwas mehr erwartet, zum Abschluss einer kompletten Reihe. Den Erfolg Drachentöter hab ich bekommen, mehr auch nicht, hab ein wenig auf ein Ausrüstungsteil oder einer Waffe gehofft, die die mir dann aus lauter Dankbarkeit, weil ich den Drachen kaputt gemacht hab, schenken würden 

 Ich hab' jetzt mit der Magierakadamie angefangen, vorher aber den halben Vormittag damit verbracht, diese 30 Kräuter für eine Quest zu suchen (in Schwarzweite), wofür das letztendlich gut ist weiß ich aber noch nicht, jetzt muss ich 20 von irgendwelchen anderen Pflanzen suchen... Solche Quests mach ich zur Entspannung zwischendurch, eigentlich möchte ich aber die Story spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich abends nicht als Indianer-Assassine mein Unwesen treibe, breche ich nun bei* "Trackmania 2: Stadium"* Rekorde um Rekorde. Das kann ich nachmittags am Wochenende immer mal für ne Stunden starten, mit Sohnemann als belustigter Zuschauer.

Finde dass *Stadium* schon in einigen der "einfacheren" Strecken ein ganz schöner Brocken ist. Gold zu holen ist überhaupt nicht so simpel, wie "Canyon". Da wurde es ab der 3. Stufe kniffelig.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2013)

Erneut  Fifa 13


PC


----------



## golani79 (6. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Weil ich die Hälfte davon übersehen würde und viel zu durcheinander spielen würde.


 
Ist doch das Schöne an so nem Spiel, dass man nicht alles minutiös abackern muss, sondern quasi tun und lassen kann, was man will.
Die Quests selbst sind mit den Questmarkern auch nicht schwer zu bewältigen - ich denke, mit ner Komplettlösung geht ziemlich viel von dem verloren, was ein Spiel wie Skyrim eigentlich ausmacht.

Weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau, wie das am Ende der Hauptquest war - aber wennst das Achievement bekommen hast, dann sollte die Aufgabe abgeschlossen sein.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Oktober 2013)

The Witcher Enh. Edition + GTA 5 auf der 360. 

Wie ich gerade in einem anderen Thread schrieb, nerven mich die Laufwege in TW, vorallem dann, wenn man bestimmte Gebiete schon besucht und gesäubert hat. 

Ich hoffe The Witcher II ist hier deutlich besser ... das liegt ja auch noch vor mir, aber zum Glück kommt ja The Witcher III erst nächtes Jahr!


----------



## Shorty484 (7. Oktober 2013)

So, ich bin jetzt mit Mass Effect 2 fast durch. Irgendwie kam mir der 2. Teil wesentlich kürzer vor als der erste. Noch ein paar Nebenmissionen und dann auf zum dritten Teil, spätestens Ende der Woche. Finale!!!


----------



## stawacz (7. Oktober 2013)

aktuell zock ich deus ex human revolution,civilisation 5 mit den beiden addons,fifa14,state of decay und jetzt mach ich mich gleich dran wieder skyrim zu installieren,,hab gesehen das es da ne game of thrones mod gibt,,mein traum is endlich wahr geworden


----------



## LordCrash (7. Oktober 2013)

PES 2014 (das mit zunehmender Spielzeit immer besser wird)
Mc Pixel (das einfach nur krank ist)


----------



## Lukecheater (7. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Mc Pixel (das einfach nur krank ist)


 
ich hab mir mal den Trailer angeschaut... was zum Teufel?!?!


----------



## LordCrash (7. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> ich hab mir mal den Trailer angeschaut... was zum Teufel?!?!


 Hehe, das sollte man einfach mal gezockt haben.....


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie ich gerade in einem anderen Thread schrieb, nerven mich die Laufwege in TW, vorallem dann, wenn man bestimmte Gebiete schon besucht und gesäubert hat.


Mich hat es auch genervt, wenn die Monster wieder gespawnt sind und man da wieder durch musste, aber weitaus mehr genervt hat mich, dass die Funktion wenn man bei einer Nebenquest gescheitert ist durch das fortschreiten in der Hauptstory, nicht immer angezeigt wird.

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung hatte, wenn eine Zwischensequenz kam.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Oktober 2013)

immer noch *xenoblade chronicles* (natürlich). 
traumhaftes spiel! 
eigentlich ein verbrechen, dass es nur exklusiv auf wii erschienen ist.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> immer noch *xenoblade chronicles* (natürlich).
> traumhaftes spiel!
> eigentlich ein verbrechen, dass es nur exklusiv auf wii erschienen ist.


 Warum? Jeder, der Spiele in dem Look liebt, hat doch eh eine Nintendo Konsole....


----------



## Bonkic (7. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum? Jeder, der Spiele in dem Look liebt, hat doch eh eine Nintendo Konsole....


 
*gähn'
lass dir bessere provokationen einfallen, dann geh ich vielleicht auch mal drauf ein.


----------



## Exar-K (7. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *gähn'
> lass dir bessere provokationen einfallen, dann geh ich vielleicht auch mal drauf ein.


 http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...er-trailer-zum-kommenden-dlc.html#post9644301


----------



## LordCrash (7. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *gähn'
> lass dir bessere provokationen einfallen, dann geh ich vielleicht auch mal drauf ein.


 Was ist daran provokativ? Xenoblade ist für mich eben eine typisches "Nintendo/Asia Look" Spiel. Bei Mario beschwert sich doch auch keiner, dass es das nur für Nintendo/WiiU gibt.......

Die WiiU hat nunmal eine typische Zielkundschaft (viel mehr als die anderen Konsolen)


----------



## LordCrash (7. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...er-trailer-zum-kommenden-dlc.html#post9644301


 Alter Hut, habe ich schon vor ein paar Stunden gesehen....


----------



## Exar-K (7. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Alter Hut, habe ich schon vor ein paar Stunden gesehen....


 Ich wollte auch nur Bonkic darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was ist daran provokativ? Xenoblade ist für mich eben eine typisches "Nintendo/Asia Look" Spiel. Bei Mario beschwert sich doch auch keiner, dass es das nur für Nintendo/WiiU gibt.......


 
xenoblade chronicles ist ein jrpg und sieht auch so aus - so weit so richtig und auf der hand liegend. 
nintendo-spezifisch ist an dem look des spiels allerdings rein gar nix. 
xc hätte genauso gut auch auf der ps3 erscheinen können (wenn es nicht von monolith wäre). 



> Die WiiU hat nunmal eine typische Zielkundschaft (viel mehr als die anderen Konsolen)


das ist ein wii-spiel, kein wii u-spiel.

ach so:
die nintendo-zielgruppe würde ich übrigens kurz so beschreiben: jeder, der videospiele mag (abgesehen natürlich von ein paar vollpfosten, die meinen, zu cool für mario und co. zu sein.  ).


----------



## Exar-K (7. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> xenoblade chronicles ist ein jrpg und sieht auch so aus - so weit so richtig und auf der hand liegend.
> nintendo-spezifisch ist an dem look des spiels allerdings rein gar nix.
> xc hätte genauso gut auch auf der ps3 erscheinen können (wenn es nicht von monolith wäre).
> 
> das ist ein wii-spiel, kein wii u-spiel.


 Ich gehöre auch zur "typischen Zielkundschaft" von Nintendo, aber wegen Gameplay und Spielspass. 
Es gibt kaum etwas, was mir unwichtiger wäre, als der Look eines Spiels.


----------



## Monalye (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte mir gerade Fallout 3 bei Steam kaufen, jetzt sah ich, das als Warnung dabeisteht: "Nicht für Windows 7 optimiert"
Was heisst das bitte genau, kann ich das mit Windows 7 gar nicht spielen? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Bonkic (7. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich gehöre auch zur "typischen Zielkundschaft" von Nintendo, aber wegen Gameplay und Spielspass.



siehe meine ergänzung oben. 



> Es gibt kaum etwas, was mir unwichtiger wäre, als der Look eines Spiels.


wer meint, wegen der (logischerweise) ziemlich altbackenen optik die finger von xc lassen zu müssen, tut mir fast schon leid. 
zumal xc durchaus tolle panoramen bietet. 

aber natürlich ist technik hin und wieder schon nicht ganz so unwichtig, denke ich, vor allem wenn das spiel ansonsten eher wenig zu bieten hat. kommt eben auf den einzelfall und nicht zuletzt auch das genre an.
außerdem gilt natürlich unverändert die alte regel: artstyle schlägt technik.

wenn ich bspw so was hier sehe, scheiss ich auf fehlende polygone und matsch-texturen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da bin ich grad, deshalb der screenshot.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> xenoblade chronicles ist ein jrpg und sieht auch so aus - so weit so richtig und auf der hand liegend.
> nintendo-spezifisch ist an dem look des spiels allerdings rein gar nix.
> xc hätte genauso gut auch auf der ps3 erscheinen können (wenn es nicht von monolith wäre).


Stimmt, die PS ist ja auch Asia.... 



> das ist ein wii-spiel, kein wii u-spiel.


NEIN?!.....*Bestürzung*



> ach so:
> die nintendo-zielgruppe würde ich übrigens kurz so beschreiben: jeder, der videospiele mag (abgesehen natürlich von ein paar vollpfosten, die meinen, zu cool für mario und co. zu sein.  ).


Oh, jetzt machst du Geschmack schon an der Coolness fest, sehr weise. Übrigens ist "Videospiel" kein Geschmack. Ich mag auch Essen, aber bei weitem nicht jede Sorte....

Und um deinen lächerlichen Argumentationsansatz vollends zu zerstören: ich hab sehr wohl schon Mario und Co. gezockt: auf dem Gameboy. Allerdings würde ich mir üersönlich dafür nie eine "große" Konsole anschaffen. Dafür sind mir Mario und Zelda und wie sie alle heißen einfach nicht interessant genug.... 

Ich schätze die WiiU verkauft sich deshalb auch wie geschnitten Brot, weil es so viele Vollpfosten auf der Welt gibt.....


----------



## LordCrash (7. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> außerdem gilt natürlich unverändert die alte regel: artstyle schlägt technik.


Richtig. Und es ist ja gerade der Artstyle, den ich überhaupt nicht mag. Aber schätzungsweise bin ich einfach nicht cool genug für diese übergroßen, bunten und absolut übertriebenen Comic-Schwerter.....


----------



## Bonkic (7. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Richtig. Und es ist ja gerade der Artstyle, den ich überhaupt nicht mag.



wer sagt denn auch, dass du das musst?
ich versteh das sogar.
wenn ich an dem spiel was kritisieren müsste, dann ist es die -wie in fast jedem jrpg- adrogyne erscheinungsbild der helden.
das find ich auch ein bißchen albern.



> Aber schätzungsweise bin ich einfach nicht cool genug für diese übergroßen, bunten und absolut übertriebenen Schwerter.....


da musst du irgendwas falsch verstanden haben.
xenoblade chronicles ist, siehe oben, ja gerade kein typisches nintendo-spiel (auch wenn es von einem 1st-party-studio stammt). 



> Und um deinen lächerlichen Argumentationsansatz vollends zu zerstören:


was denn für ein "argumentationsansatz"?
ich habe lediglich etwas festgestellt.
da gibts nix zu argumentieren und zu diskutieren.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wer sagt denn auch, dass du das musst?
> ich versteh das sogar.
> wenn ich an dem spiel was kritisieren müsste, dann ist es die -wie in fast jedem jrpg- adrogyne erscheinungsbild der helden.
> das find ich auch ein bißchen albern.


Naja, leider "ruiniert" dieser Artstyle nun mal das Spiel für mich, da kann der Rest noch so gut sein.



> da musst du irgendwas falsch verstanden haben.
> xenoblade chronicles ist, siehe oben, ja gerade kein typisches nintendo-spiel (auch wenn es von einem 1st-party-studio stammt).


Das war ja nur auf die Optik bezogen, die bei Nintendo eben immer (bzw. fast immer) "rund" und eher "kindlich" ist, falls du verstehst, was ich meine. Das trifft allerdings auf fast alle JRPGs zu (auch auf PS), die ich durch die Bank deshalb auch nicht leiden kann..... 



> was denn für ein "argumentationsansatz"?
> ich habe lediglich etwas festgestellt.
> da gibts nix zu argumentieren.


Naja, nur dass eben deine "Feststellung" absoluter Unfug ist bzw. plumples Fanboy-Geplapper....


----------



## Bonkic (7. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, nur dass eben deine "Feststellung" absoluter Unfug ist bzw. plumples Fanboy-Geplapper....


 
damit kann ich leben. 



> Naja, leider "ruiniert" dieser Artstyle nun mal das Spiel für mich, da kann der Rest noch so gut sein.


wie gesagt: kann ich verstehen.
ist halt schade, denn xenoblade chronicles ist eben ein absoluter rpg-meilenstein und auch eigentlich gar nicht so japanisch, wie es in der tat aussieht.
deshalb find ichs ja auch schade, dass es den wii-spielern vorenthalten blieb. das spiel hätte garantiert auch auf anderen gerätschaften seine fans gefunden, mit 'nem anderen look vielleicht sogar auf dem pc.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Oktober 2013)

Tempelrun 2 auf Smartphone.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir gerade Fallout 3 bei Steam kaufen, jetzt sah ich, das als Warnung dabeisteht: "Nicht für Windows 7 optimiert"
> Was heisst das bitte genau, kann ich das mit Windows 7 gar nicht spielen? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen...


 
Zu der Zeit als Fallout 3 erschien, gab es noch kein Windows 7 und es ist auch später kein Patch erschienen, der das Spiel dafür optimiert. Ob es also einwandfrei auf deinem PC läuft, ist nicht garantiert. Da hilft ansonsten nur testen mit Kompatibilitätsmodus usw.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir gerade Fallout 3 bei Steam kaufen, jetzt sah ich, das als Warnung dabeisteht: "Nicht für Windows 7 optimiert"
> Was heisst das bitte genau, kann ich das mit Windows 7 gar nicht spielen? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen...


 Das Problem ist nicht wirklich Windows 7, sondern Multikernprozessoren.

Gibt aber einen relativen einfachen Workaround, mit dem das Spiel sauber auf Win7 und mit Dual- und Quadcores läuft. Dabei wird das Spiel auf 2 Kerne beschränkt, weil es nicht auf 4 Kerne optimiert wurde: 

How to fix fallout 3 freezing and crashing (worked for me win7 64 bit) - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Lukecheater (8. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich schätze die WiiU verkauft sich deshalb auch wie geschnitten Brot, weil es so viele Vollpfosten auf der Welt gibt.....


 
Die verkauft sich nicht, weil es kaum Spiele gibt die dieser Firma ihre jahrelange Vormachtstellung gesichert haben, sprich Zelda, Mario und co.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Die verkauft sich nicht, weil es kaum Spiele gibt die dieser Firma ihre jahrelange Vormachtstellung gesichert haben, sprich Zelda, Mario und co.


 Das ist wahr....


----------



## USA911 (8. Oktober 2013)

So ich habe mal Ports of Call Deluxe ausgegraben und spiele ein gutes Deutsches Spiel.

Macht einfach Spaß das Spiel, wobei ein NPC hätte man schon mit spielen lassen können, aber gut so spielt man alleine halt mit 2 Spieler und verfolgt bei beiden eine verschiedene Strategie, mal schauen ob ich es dieses mal schaffe, ohne das mich irgendwann die Spritkosten auffressen, weil einfach zuviele Schiffe am laufen habe und die Erlöse für die Anzahl der Schiffe nicht mehr reicht^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2013)

*Amnesia: The Dark Descent* durchgespielt. Das Spiel hat immer noch so eine unglaubliche Atmosphäre. Einfach ein großartiges Spiel.


----------



## Shorty484 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen, welchem Spiel ich mich nach der Mass Effect Reihe widmen soll. Ich schwanke zwischen Batman AA und AC und Der Assassins Creed Reihe. 

Sollte man bei Assassins Creed die Ableger Brotherhood und Revelations gespielt haben und kann man die auch weg lassen, ohne was wichtiges zu verpassen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Sollte man bei Assassins Creed die Ableger Brotherhood und Revelations gespielt haben und kann man die auch weg lassen, ohne was wichtiges zu verpassen?


 AC hat eine sehr umspannende Geschichte, die sich über alle bisherigen Teile erstreckt. Allein um die Story zu verstehen, ist es absolut ratenswert, mit dem Erstling anzufangen und dann mit den weiteren Sequel fortzufahren. So mittendrin einsteigen... Wäre der Verständlichkeit wegen nicht empfehlenswert. "Brotherhood" und "Revelations" bilden widerum mit AC2 eine interne Trilogie, welche den Schwerpunkt zum Ahnen Ezio Auditore de Firenze bildet.

Als Kenner und Fan der Reihe sage ich dir: Spiel es von Anfang an.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich empfehle eindeutig Batman ... wenn man den Charakter bzw. das Setting von Dark Knight mag!


----------



## stawacz (9. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich empfehle eindeutig Batman ... wenn man den Charakter bzw. das Setting von Dark Knight mag!


 jup die batmanreihe sollte man sich unbedingt mal anschauen...beste superhelden versoftung!!!


----------



## Exar-K (9. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich empfehle eindeutig Batman ... wenn man den Charakter bzw. das Setting von Dark Knight mag!


Arkham Asylum ist zudem der in allen Belangen überlegenere Erstling im Vergleich zu Assassin's Creed 1. Das ist zwar auch ein nettes Spielchen, zieht sich aber mit fortwährender Dauer doch ziemlich in die Länge.


----------



## Shorty484 (9. Oktober 2013)

> Als Kenner und Fan der Reihe sage ich dir: Spiel es von Anfang an.


Das war auch der Plan . Mir ging es nur darum, ob ich nach Abschluss des 2. Teils erst die beiden Ableger spielen soll, oder mit dem 3. Teil weiter machen.
Brotherhood und Revelationes müsste ich mir erst kaufen, besitze nur Teil 1,2 und 3.



> Ich empfehle eindeutig Batman ... wenn man den Charakter bzw. das Setting von Dark Knight mag!


Die Batman Spiele kommen auf alle Fälle dran, früher oder später.

Wenn die beiden AC Ableger wirklich empfehlenswert sind, warte ich den nächsten Steamsale ab und hole sie mir noch. Dann muss halt erst mal Batman her halten.

Andererseits wäre ich mit AC 1 und 2 wohl auch bis zum nächsten Sale beschäftigt. Hmmm ....


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2013)

Mir persönlich hat AC1 einfach keinen Spass gemacht ... obwohl mich das Setting *sehr* anspricht. Aber das Spiel selbst war für mich zu langweilig, zu langatmig.

Die späteren Teile wurden besser, am meisten Spass hat mir AC3 gemacht ... den Teil hab ich auch durchgespielt, was bei mir schon was bedeutet. 

Allerdings hat sauerlandboy nicht ganz unrecht: die Geschichte muss man von Anfang an erleben bzw. verfolgen, oder nachlesen, was aber nicht ganz optimal ist.

Batman ist einfach einsteigen ... loslegen ... Spass haben!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mir persönlich hat AC1 einfach keinen Spass gemacht ... obwohl mich das Setting *sehr* anspricht. Aber das Spiel selbst war für mich zu langweilig, zu langatmig.


 Ja gut, AC1 war damals neu, dort hatte man noch nicht die Missionsvielfalt, die erst ab AC2 so richtig ausgeschöpft werden konnte. Von der Atmosphäre her und eben weil es damals ja mit seiner innovativen Story von sich Reden machte, war es dennoch ein richtig schöner Erstling.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Arkham Asylum ist zudem der in allen Belangen überlegenere Erstling im Vergleich zu Assassin's Creed 1. Das ist zwar auch ein nettes Spielchen, zieht sich aber mit fortwährender Dauer doch ziemlich in die Länge.


 Dem widerspreche ich grundlegend. AC ist meiner Meinung nach das deutlich bessere Spiel (bzw. die bessere Spieleserie). Ich habe mich durch Batman 1 mehr oder weniger durchgequält. Eigentlich macht man ja auch immer das Gleiche: nach dem 100. verkloppten Handlanger ist es auch mehr als langweilig....

Letztendlich ist es doch nur eine Geschmacksfrage. Daher finde ich die Aussage "in allen Belangen überlegen" absolut lächerlich und völlig irreführend. Batman und AC sind zwei völlig verschiedene Spiele, die sich vom Gameplay, vom Setting und von der Atmosphäre her grundsätzlich unterscheiden.......

Was ich übrigens auch überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann, sind diese "AC1 war langweilig, AC2 war gut, AC3 war mies usw".  Eigentlich sind von der Grundstruktur und vom Basisgameplay alle AC-Teile fast völlig identisch. Wer das Gameplay mag, wird wahrscheinlich mit allen Spaß haben und es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, irgendwelche Teile davon wegzulassen, zumal es eine fortlaufende Hintergrundstory gibt. Außerdem sind die AC Spiele mittlerweile alle recht günstig zu haben (auf Uplay meist noch günstiger als auf Steam+Uplay)....


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich grundlegend. AC ist meiner Meinung nach das deutlich bessere Spiel (bzw. die bessere Spieleserie). Ich habe mich durch Batman 1 mehr oder weniger durchgequält....



Wahrhaft glücklich bin ich, finde ich doch beide Serien klasse. 

Klar unterscheiden sich beide Spiele erheblich und lassen sich nur bedingt vergleichen, maximal, wenn man beide Titel dem Genre "Actionadventure" zuordnen möchte.

Ich halte aber Batman insgesamt für anspruchsvoller als die Assassinen, das Gameplay ist fordernder, während sich alle ACs (vom ersten vielleicht bemerkenswerterweise abgesehen) durch eher "gemütliches", ziemlich entspannendes und komplett frustfreies Gameplay auszeichnen.

Nicht, dass Batman jetzt bockschwer wäre, aber im direkten Vergleich zu AC ist es schon etwas "knackiger".


----------



## Shorty484 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hm, also mit allen AC teilen muss ich wohl so ca. mit 100 bis 150 Stunden Spielzeit rechnen, laut Angaben im Netz . Da komme ich wohl locker bis über Weihnachen hin .

Ich fange mal mit AC 1 an, wenn mich die Story danach noch interessiert, mach ich den Rest auch noch. Mal schauen. Jetzt habe ich viel Zeit zum Spielen, wie das im neuen Jahr aussieht weiß ich noch nicht.

Den kürzeren Spielen widme ich mich, wenn ich wieder weniger Zeit habe. Also wird Batman wohl warten müssen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Den kürzeren Spielen widme ich mich, wenn ich wieder weniger Zeit habe. Also wird Batman wohl warten müssen


 
So kurz sind die Arkham-Teile nun auch nicht, sofern man alle Nebenmissionen erfüllen will und dann gibts da auch noch den Arena-Modus, genug Möglichkeiten, um mit dem Spiel Zeit zu vertreiben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wahrhaft glücklich bin ich, finde ich doch beide Serien klasse.
> 
> Klar unterscheiden sich beide Spiele erheblich und lassen sich nur bedingt vergleichen, maximal, wenn man beide Titel dem Genre "Actionadventure" zuordnen möchte.
> 
> ...


 Aber man muss schon sagen, dass AC im Vergleich zu Batman doch schon das Schwergewicht im Erzählerischem bildet. Jedenfalls fand ich die Batman-Episoden storymäßig dagegen nicht wirklich komplex.


----------



## Exar-K (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich grundlegend. AC ist meiner Meinung nach das deutlich bessere Spiel (bzw. die bessere Spieleserie). Ich habe mich durch Batman 1 mehr oder weniger durchgequält. Eigentlich macht man ja auch immer das Gleiche: nach dem 100. verkloppten Handlanger ist es auch mehr als langweilig....
> 
> Letztendlich ist es doch nur eine Geschmacksfrage. Daher finde ich die Aussage "in allen Belangen überlegen" absolut lächerlich und völlig irreführend. Batman und AC sind zwei völlig verschiedene Spiele, die sich vom Gameplay, vom Setting und von der Atmosphäre her grundsätzlich unterscheiden.......


Mittlerweile wissen wir doch, dass du sehr sonderbare Ansichten zu vielen Spielen hast. 

Das Setting mag vielleicht Geschmackssache sein, aber ansonsten ist Asylum dem ersten AC "in allen Belangen" überlegen. 

Nicht oft stimme ich dem Aggregator zu, aber in diesem Fall ist der Abstand sowohl bei Presse- als auch Userscore vollkommen angemessen:
Assassin's Creed: Director's Cut Edition - Metacritic
Batman: Arkham Asylum - Metacritic


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wahrhaft glücklich bin ich, finde ich doch beide Serien klasse.
> 
> Klar unterscheiden sich beide Spiele erheblich und lassen sich nur bedingt vergleichen, maximal, wenn man beide Titel dem Genre "Actionadventure" zuordnen möchte.
> 
> ...


Das mag sein. Nur interessiert mich persönlich der Anspruch nicht zu sehr. Wenn ich was Anspruchsvolles spielen will, spiele ich irgendwelche Indiegames. AAASpiele wie AC oder Batman spiele ich wegen dem Flair, der Atmosphäre und der Story.

Was ich damit sagen will: es gibt keine pauschale AC is besser oder Batman ist besser Aussage, die gültig ist. Das hängt vom eigenen Geschmack ab und was einem generell in Spielen Spaß macht bzw. worauf man Wert legt...


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber man muss schon sagen, dass AC im Vergleich zu Batman doch schon das Schwergewicht im Erzählerischem bildet. Jedenfalls fand ich die Batman-Episoden storymäßig dagegen nicht wirklich komplex.



Klar, deswegen liebe ich ja beide Serien:

AC präferiere ich in erster Linie wegen der spannenden Story, weniger wegen dem Gameplay, bei Batman ist es genau umgekehrt.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wissen wir doch, dass du sehr sonderbare Ansichten zu vielen Spielen hast.
> 
> Das Setting mag vielleicht Geschmackssache sein, aber ansonsten ist Asylum dem ersten AC "in allen Belangen" überlegen.
> Nicht oft stimme ich dem Aggregator zu, aber in diesem Fall ist der Abstand sowohl bei Presse- als auch Userscore vollkommen angemessen:
> ...


 Was interessiert mich die Fachpresse? Geschätzt 95% aller "Nerds" und Videospielredakteure sind Superhelden- und Comicfans, da hat Batman schon mal vorneweg einen Sympathiebonus....

Zum Rest verweise ich einfach mal auf meinen vorangegangen Post und füge noch hinzu: hör auf hier Unsinn zu verzapfen und Dinge als "Wahrheit" hinzustellen, wo es keine gibt. Es gibt keine objektiven Spieletests, das ist alles subjektiv, weil jeder andere Vorlieben und Erwartungen hat. Also komm mir nicht mit "sonderbaren Ansichten" du Lustikus.....


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich die Fachpresse? Geschätzt 95% aller "Nerds" und Videospielredakteure sind Superhelden- und Comicfans, da hat Batman schon mal vorneweg einen Sympathiebonus....


 
jetzt argumentierst du hier aber auf einem merkwürdigen niveau. 
zu viel big bang theory geschaut?


----------



## Shorty484 (9. Oktober 2013)

Das klingt so, als wenn AC von seiner spannenden Story lebt und sich ziemlich ruhig und entspannt zocken lässt. Hm, also eigentlich genau das Richtige für mich. Ich tendiere langsam immer mehr zu AC ...


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jetzt argumentierst du hier aber auf einem merkwürdigen niveau.
> zu viel big bang theory geschaut?


 Nein. Kuck dir nur mal die Einspielergebnisse der Superheldenfilme an. Wer geht wohl vorrangig da rein? Bestimmt diejenigen, die mit Games und Comics usw. gar nichts zu tun haben, wahrscheinlich die Generation 50+.....


----------



## Exar-K (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> hör auf hier Unsinn zu verzapfen und Dinge als "Wahrheit" hinzustellen, wo es keine gibt.


QFT
Diese Aussage aus deinem Mund, herrlich.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Zum Rest verweise ich einfach mal auf meinen vorangegangen Post und füge noch hinzu: hör auf hier Unsinn zu verzapfen und Dinge als "Wahrheit" hinzustellen, wo es keine gibt. Es gibt keine objektiven Spieletests, das ist alles subjektiv, weil jeder andere Vorlieben und Erwartungen hat. Also komm mir nicht mit "sonderbaren Ansichten" du Lustikus.....



Nanana, hast Du Arkham Asylum überhaupt selbst gespielt? Im direkten Vergleich zu AC ist da ganz objektiv mehr Abwechslung vorhanden. Müsste ich versuchen, beide Titel so objektiv wie möglich zu bewerten, dann hätte Batman wirklich die Nase vorne.

Wenn Du persönlich mit Batman nix anfangen kannst, ist das ja ok, aber mach' den Dark Knight nicht schlecht. 

Edit: @shorty484:

Nicht missverstehen, die AC Reihe fährt durchaus ordentlich krachende Action auf - aber das Spiel ist so dermaßen fair und leicht zu bewältigen, so dass eigentlich niemand ernsthaft Probleme haben dürfte, es zu bewältigen. 
Es gibt, gerade in den letzten Teilen, häufig optionale Missionsziele, die dann durchaus etwas knackiger zu bewältigen sind, aber diese sind, wie gesagt, vollkommen optional.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2013)

Schwergewicht?  

Die Geschichte ist komplexer, weil es über mehrere Charaktere und Epochen geht, ja. Aber im Grunde kannst du das auch runterbrechen auf Ass. gg. Templer. *Punkt. 

*Ich würd mich aber Bremse anschließen ... Batman:AA/AC ist spielerisch komplexer, deutlich komplexer. In AC ist es ja fast unmöglich zu sterben, ich glaub, den dritten Teil hab ich mit max. 1-2 Tode beendet. In Batman? Deutlich anspruchsvoller und schwieriger.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein. Kuck dir nur mal die Einspielergebnisse der Superheldenfilme an. Wer geht wohl vorrangig da rein? Bestimmt diejenigen, die mit Games und Comics usw. gar nichts zu tun haben, wahrscheinlich die Generation 50+.....


 
Aber man muss doch nicht vorrangig Comics gelesen und Computerspiele gespielt haben, um sich einen Superhelden-Film anzuschauen. Ich würde mich da weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und behaupten der Großteil, der diese Filme besucht, hat in seinem Leben noch nie ein Comic in den Händen gehalten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Das klingt so, als wenn AC von seiner spannenden Story lebt und sich ziemlich ruhig und entspannt zocken lässt. Hm, also eigentlich genau das Richtige für mich. Ich tendiere langsam immer mehr zu AC ...


Das Erkunden der riesigen Spielwelt, Gekraxel in schwindelerregende Höhen, sehr belebte Metropolen, Kämpfe und Verfolgungsjagten, Schätze und andere Items suchen, die spannenden Handlung kommt dann noch dazu... Und ein recht fairer Schwierigkeitsgrad, der niemanden arg frusten dürfte (ein Paar anspruchsvolle Missionen wie z.B. die Gräber-Suche sind dennoch enthalten).

Für mich gibt es nichts besseres. Wegen AC hab ich ja sogar GTA den Laufpass gegeben, obwohl ich damals auch diese Reihe genossen habe.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ist komplexer, weil es über mehrere Charaktere und Epochen geht, ja. Aber im Grunde kannst du das auch runterbrechen auf Ass. gg. Templer. *Punkt.
> *


*

Achtung, Spoiler: 



Spoiler



Eigentlich kristallisiert sich immer stärker heraus, dass sowohl Templer, als auch Assassinen nur Schachfiguren der Ersten Zivilisation sind...und deren Motive kommen so langsam ans Licht.


 *


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein. Kuck dir nur mal die Einspielergebnisse der Superheldenfilme an. Wer geht wohl vorrangig da rein? Bestimmt diejenigen, die mit Games und Comics usw. gar nichts zu tun haben, wahrscheinlich die Generation 50+.....


 
und deshalb haben auch alle superhelden-spiele einen bonus in der games-presse? 
dann frag ich mich, wo die ganzen katastrophenwertungen herkamen (superman 64 anyone?^^). 
nee sorry lord, da biste jetzt wirklich mal komplett auf dem falschen dampfer. 

ich stehe übrigens auf keiner seite.
batman hab ich bislang nicht gespielt und von der ac-reihe nur teil 2 komplett.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schwergewicht?
> 
> Die Geschichte ist komplexer, weil es über mehrere Charaktere und Epochen geht, ja. Aber im Grunde kannst du das auch runterbrechen auf Ass. gg. Templer. *Punkt.
> *


*
 AC hat den Vorteil, dass es sehr viele Überraschungen und interessante Überschneidungen zur wahren Menschheitshistorie hat.
Batman... Naja...Gebrochener Held im Fledermaus-Kostüm macht Gotham von bösen, hässlichen Schurken sauber und rein...
Irgendwie haben die neuen Spiele für mich nicht wesentlich viel Neues zu erzählen, womöglich reizt mich Reihe u.a. auch deshalb nicht.

Aber jedem das Seine. *


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Achtung, Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Zumal auch die Ziele von Assassinen und Templern gar nicht so weit auseinander gehen. Nur bei den Methoden kommen beide Parteien nicht zusammen, die Templer zielen auf die totale Kontrolle der Menschen,assen ab, während die Assassinen sehr auf die Freiheit erpicht sind.


----------



## stawacz (9. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber man muss schon sagen, dass AC im Vergleich zu Batman doch schon das Schwergewicht im Erzählerischem bildet. Jedenfalls fand ich die Batman-Episoden storymäßig dagegen nicht wirklich komplex.


nich komplex,,aber für mich bei weitem spannender gemacht,,dazu noch die bombenmäßige atmosphäre...

AC fand ich auch erst in den späteren teilen gut,,trotzdem muss ich gestehen,das mich kein AC teil bisher so anzecken konnte,das ich die bis zum ende gespielt hätte.obwohl mich das setting eigentlich richtig interessiert.

aber liegt insgesamt vieleicht auch daran,das ich so n superheldenfan bin...


für mich is die batman reihe die bessere,,,so und jetzt erschlagt mich


ach ja und eins noch.ich wollts eigentlich nich verraten aber.....ICH BIN BATMAN!!!!


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [...] hör auf hier Unsinn zu verzapfen und Dinge als "Wahrheit" hinzustellen, wo es keine gibt. Es gibt keine objektiven Spieletests, das ist alles subjektiv, weil jeder andere Vorlieben und Erwartungen hat. [...]


 Mag sein, aber trotzdem gibt es hier im Moment mehr Leute, die die Batman Serie als die "bessere" ansehen, wobei "besser" *immer* subjektiv ist.

Warum fühlst du dich jetzt genötigt jemanden mit "Unsinn zu verzapfen" anzugiften?


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Oktober 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> ach ja und eins noch.ich wollts eigentlich nich verraten aber.....ICH BIN BATMAN!!!!



Kann nicht sein. Den hab' ich erst neulich getroffen, als ich eine Bekannte an ihrem Arbeitsplatz besucht habe. Außerdem waren noch Jesus, Napoleon und Einstein anwesend.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein. Den hab' ich erst neulich getroffen, als ich eine Bekannte an ihrem Arbeitsplatz besucht habe. Außerdem waren noch Jesus, Napoleon und Einstein anwesend.


 
Ach das warst du?


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Oktober 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ach das warst du?



...sag mir jetzt bitte nicht, dass Du derjenige warst, der gackernd angefangen hat, mich mit Exkrementen zu bewerfen?


----------



## Exar-K (9. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum fühlst du dich jetzt genötigt jemanden mit "Unsinn zu verzapfen" anzugiften?


Kein Thema, wenn man sonst immer bis zum frühen Nachmittag schläft, darf man um 10 Uhr früh schonmal schlecht drauf sein.


----------



## Enisra (9. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein. Den hab' ich erst neulich getroffen, als ich eine Bekannte an ihrem Arbeitsplatz besucht habe. Außerdem waren noch Jesus, Napoleon und Einstein anwesend.


 
wobei, wenn man den Joker fragt würde der Bats ganz sicher als Spaßbremse bezeichnen


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und deshalb haben auch alle superhelden-spiele einen bonus in der games-presse?
> dann frag ich mich, wo die ganzen katastrophenwertungen herkamen (superman 64 anyone?^^).
> nee sorry lord, da biste jetzt wirklich mal komplett auf dem falschen dampfer.


Ein GUTES Superheldenspiel hat einen Bonus, während ein SCHLECHTES Superheldenspiel natürlich immer noch schlecht bzw. mittelmäßig ist....das ist eben mein Verdacht. Den muss man nicht teilen.

Und selbst wenn es keinen Bonus hat, sind mir die Wertungen trotzdem schnuppe. Ich hab beide Spiele persönlich gespielt und AC hat mir besser gefallen. Also ist aus meiner subjektiven Sicht (und in Ermangelung von Objektivität) Batman auch nicht in allen Belangen besser, wie hier behauptet wurde....



> ich stehe übrigens auf keiner seite.
> batman hab ich bislang nicht gespielt und von der ac-reihe nur teil 2 komplett.


 Du wolltest also nur ein wenig klugscheißern?


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. Oktober 2013)

*Öl ins Feuer gieß*
Für *mich *ist Batman in allen Belangen besser als AC.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber trotzdem gibt es hier im Moment mehr Leute, die die Batman Serie als die "bessere" ansehen, wobei "besser" *immer* subjektiv ist.
> 
> Warum fühlst du dich jetzt genötigt jemanden mit "Unsinn zu verzapfen" anzugiften?


 
Hallo? Ich wurde mit "seltsamen Ansichten" zuerst "angegiftet"....

Vielleicht erst mal die ganze Konversation lesen, bevor man postet. Und denjenigen, den ich "angegiftet" habe, hat eben wiederholt bestritten, dass es subjektiv sei. Und das ist - sorry - UNSINN.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Oktober 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Öl ins Feuer gieß*
> Für *mich *ist Batman in allen Belangen besser als AC.



LOL

Peterle, Du bist ein Provokateur.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du wolltest also nur ein wenig klugscheißern?


 
für den eher unbedarften diskussionsteilnehmer mögen meine beiträge vielleicht nach klugscheißen aussehen...


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Öl ins Feuer gieß*
> Für *mich *ist Batman in allen Belangen besser als AC.


 Das ist doch kein Öl. Dafür hättest du das mich weglassen müssen. 

Aber du bist ja auch der, der Gunslinger 70%, Rome 2 85% und GTA V 94% gegeben hat. Nuff said....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Öl ins Feuer gieß*
> Für *mich *ist Batman in allen Belangen besser als AC.


 Ich glaube wir haben hier einen PCG-Redi zu teeren und zu federn.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hallo? Ich wurde mit "seltsamen Ansichten" zuerst "angegiftet"....


Hallo? Du *hast* seltsame Ansichten ...  



> Vielleicht erst mal die ganze Konversation lesen, bevor man postet. Und denjenigen, den ich "angegiftet" habe, hat eben wiederholt bestritten, dass es subjektiv sei. Und das ist - sorry - UNSINN.


 Danke Mausi, aber ich bin seit Anfang der Diskussion dabei ( ich hab sie ja losgetreten!  ) und lese selbstverständlich alle Kommentare, macht aber deinen verbalen Ausfall nicht wirklich nachvollziehbarer?


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> für den eher unbedarften diskussionsteilnehmer mögen meine beiträge vielleicht nach klugscheißen aussehen...


 Oha ... *das* war jetzt schon fies! 

Ich überleg grad, ob ich dich dafür als Moderator verwarnen müsste ... ich mein, unter uns, du hast recht aber ...


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> für den eher unbedarften diskussionsteilnehmer mögen meine beiträge vielleicht nach klugscheißen aussehen...


 Ach, in Punkto Arroganz bzw. Klugscheißerei schlägst du die meisten anderen hier um Längen. Nur machst du das schön passiv und dezent.....

Du hast so eine nette Art, Beiträge anderer herauszupicken und zu zerpflügen, nur weil dir danach ist (und nicht etwa, weil du was zum Thema beitragen willst oder eine eigene Meinung dazu hättest....). Bist du sicher, dass du nicht gleichzeitig mehrere Accounts hier hast (z.b. Rabow.....)?


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hallo? Du *hast* seltsame Ansichten ...


Glashaus.... 



> Danke Mausi, aber ich bin seit Anfang der Diskussion dabei ( ich hab sie ja losgetreten!  ) und lese selbstverständlich alle Kommentare, macht aber deinen verbalen Ausfall nicht wirklich nachvollziehbarer?


 Dann empfehle ich die erneute Lektüre der Posts....


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [...]
> Bist du sicher, dass du nicht gleichzeitig mehrere Accounts hier hast (z.b. Rabow.....)?


 Hehe ... also Bonkic und ich sind uns gaaaaaaaanz selten einig und haben uns schon oft genug angegiftet.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ach, in Punkto Arroganz bzw. Klugscheißerei schlägst du die meisten anderen hier um Längen. Nur machst du das schön passiv und dezent.....



ja ja, so bin ich. 

nee im ernst: irgendwie nimmt das hier 'ne komische richtung.
vielleicht solltest du damit aufhören argumente von anderen gleich als "lächerlich" oder "unsinn" abzutun und ich höre auf 'arrogant' (wobei mir eigentlich kein wesenszug ferner liegt) zu sein. deal?


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hehe ... also Bonkic und ich sind uns gaaaaaaaanz selten einig und haben uns schon oft genug angegiftet.


 
kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja ja, so bin ich.
> 
> nee im ernst: irgendwie nimmt das hier 'ne komische richtung.
> vielleicht solltest du damit aufhören argumente von anderen gleich als "lächerlich" oder "unsinn" abzutun und ich höre auf 'arrogant' (wobei mir eigentlich kein wesenszug ferner liegt) zu sein. deal?


 Klingt gut.

Wenn gleichzeitig andere Leute meinen Geschmack bzw. meine Ansichten einfach akzeptieren und tolerieren könnten anstatt sie abfällig als seltsam und Co. zu betiteln, wäre ich vollends zufrieden....


----------



## Lukecheater (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab von AC1 nur ein paar h gesehen, aber ich wage daran urteilen zu können, dass es Batman AA deutlich unterlegen ist. Das Setting des ersten AC ist toll und es sieht gut aus, aber AA ist doch deutlich atmosphärischer und auch vom Gameplay her abwechslungsreicher.


----------



## Lukecheater (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> 
> Wenn gleichzeitig andere Leute meinen Geschmack bzw. meine Ansichten einfach akzeptieren und tolerieren könnten anstatt sie abfällig als seltsam und Co. zu betiteln, wäre ich vollends zufrieden....


 
Wir versuchens, aber du machst es uns mit deiner Abneigung gegen Zelda z.B. ziemlich schwer


----------



## Exar-K (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hallo? Ich wurde mit "seltsamen Ansichten" zuerst "angegiftet"....


 Wenn man mir lächerliche und irreführende Aussagen unterstellt, muss man sich nicht über eine gehäßige Antwort wundern.
Du hingegen wirst latent aggressiv. Es wäre schön, wenn du das bleiben lässt.

Im Übrigen nehme ich mir das Recht auf eine eigene Meinung heraus, denn ich habe beide betreffenden Spiele durchgespielt und nicht nur eines davon und das andere lediglich 15 Min.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wir versuchens, aber du machst es uns mit deiner Abneigung gegen Zelda z.B. ziemlich schwer


 

Sorry Luke, aber ich kann Zelda auch nicht ab.


----------



## Shorty484 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ok, also Assassins Creed. Ich bin bei den bisherigen 2 ME Teilen genug gestorben, das wird in Mass Effect 3 wohl nicht besser werden. Da kommt es mir ganz gelegen, wenn AC leichter ist. Hauptsache die Story stimmt.

Der Dunkle Ritter bekommt danach seine Chance, bis dahin ist ja auch Batman: Arkham Origin raus und vielleicht auch billiger zu haben. Das wird dann gleich mit eingeschlossen


----------



## Lukecheater (9. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Sorry Luke, aber ich kann Zelda auch nicht ab.


 
muss ja auch nicht jeder mögen....aber verstehen kann man das nicht


----------



## stawacz (9. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich hab von AC1 nur ein paar h gesehen, aber ich wage daran urteilen zu können, dass es Batman AA deutlich unterlegen ist. Das Setting des ersten AC ist toll und es sieht gut aus, aber AA ist doch deutlich atmosphärischer und auch vom Gameplay her abwechslungsreicher.


 

WTF....? seh ich genau umgekehrt,,,den ersten AC teil fand ich abartig öde gemacht,,schöne grafik,ja aber mehr wars für mich nich.

die batmanreihe spielt sich deutlich runder.

alles passt super zusammen und greift in einander. die AC reihe is ohne frage gut,,hab mir selbst grad erst den dritten teil geholt(find die reihe allein schon wegen der geschichtlichen anlehnungen super.gibts ja sonst nich viele games in der richtung) aber die batman r eihe is für mich eins der herrausragenden spiele der letzten jahre,,,wenn ich allein an die bosskämpfe denken die bleiben auf jedenfall in erinnerung


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Sorry Luke, aber ich kann Zelda auch nicht ab.


 Der Link ist ohnehin cooler.


----------



## Lukecheater (9. Oktober 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> WTF....? seh ich genau umgekehrt,,,den ersten AC teil fand ich abartig öde gemacht,,schöne grafik,ja aber mehr wars für mich nich.
> 
> die batmanreihe spielt sich deutlich runder.
> 
> alles passt super zusammen und greift in einander. die AC reihe is ohne frage gut,,hab mir selbst grad erst den dritten teil geholt(find die reihe allein schon wegen der geschichtlichen anlehnungen super.gibts ja sonst nich viele games in der richtung) aber die batman r eihe is für mich eins der herrausragenden spiele der letzten jahre,,,wenn ich allein an die bosskämpfe denken die bleiben auf jedenfall in erinnerung


 
hab ich was anderes gesagt?


----------



## stawacz (9. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> hab ich was anderes gesagt?


 lol,,ich brauch mehr kaffee


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wenn man mir lächerliche und irreführende Aussagen unterstellt, muss man sich nicht über eine gehäßige Antwort wundern.
> Du hingegen wirst latent aggressiv. Es wäre schön, wenn du das bleiben lässt.


Deine Aussage war ja auch lächerlich bzw. schlicht falsch, das hat mit aggressiv nichts zu tun und das ist auch keine Unterstellung. Und ich werde nicht latent aggressiv sondern ziemlich offensichtlich aggressiv, wenn man meint, von oben herab schreiben zu müssen. Das kann ich einfach nicht ab. 



> Im Übrigen nehme ich mir das Recht auf eine eigene Meinung heraus, denn ich habe beide betreffenden Spiele durchgespielt und nicht nur eines davon und das andere lediglich 15 Min.


 Das Recht nehme ich mir auch raus, denn für mich gilt genau das gleiche. Aber im Gegensatz zu dir stelle ich meine Meinung nicht als unumstößliche Wahrheit dar, die du noch lächerlicherweise mit Metacritic-Durchschnittsnoten untermauern willst. Als ob eine Meinung wahrer wird, nur weil sie von vielen anderen geteilt wird....


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> muss ja auch nicht jeder mögen....aber verstehen kann man das nicht


 Man schon. Du nicht. 

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, wie man Superhelden in engen Kostümen mögen kann....


----------



## Exar-K (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Aber im Gegensatz zu dir stelle ich meine Meinung nicht als unumstößliche Wahrheit dar


So etwas gerade von dir zu hören, ist an unfreiwilliger Komik kaum mehr zu überbieten.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin mal so frei und kehre zum Thema zurück... 

*L.A. Noir* - Hatte gehofft, nach Homocide wäre das Spiel vorbei, aber danach kommt ja noch Vice. Hatte mich schon gefreut, weil inzwischen bin ich schon etwas gelangweilt.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> So etwas gerade von dir zu hören, ist an unfreiwilliger Komik kaum mehr zu überbieten.


 Du solltest besser lesen. In fast all meinen Posts/Diksussionen tauchen irgendwann die magischen Worte ala "imo" oder "meiner Meinung nach" usw auf. Der aufmerksame Gesprächsteilnehmer kann daran eine Meinungsäußerung erkennen....

Aber was schreibe ich noch. Es hat ja eh keinen Sinn. 

Back to topic


----------



## golani79 (9. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Hatte gehofft, nach *Homocide* [...]



Ist das Absicht?


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Aber was schreibe ich noch.



Zwang.



> Es hat ja eh keinen Sinn.



Hatte es das je? 



> Back to topic



Nix da. Nu is das weibische Gegenseitig-Angiften da, also macht weiter^^ Es unterhält mich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch ein weiterer Klugscheißer, der sich einmischt, ohne was zum Thema beizutragen. Davon gibts hier ja scheinbar genug.....


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ist das Absicht?


 
Jup. 

Und ich hab festgestellt, nach Vice kommen ja nochmal fünf Aufträge. Nimmt das Spiel denn nie ein Ende?!


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Jup.
> 
> Und ich hab festgestellt, nach Vice kommen ja nochmal fünf Aufträge. Nimmt das Spiel denn nie ein Ende?!


 Doch, irgendwann schon....

Das Spiel hat ein paar Längen in der Mitte, aber das Ende hab ich eigentlich als recht gelungen in Erinnerung.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem ich entsetzlich und unmenschlich fluchen musste (die Nachbarskinder halten sich noch immer weinend die Ohren zu), weil ein Bug meinen zweiten Versuch Ultima Underworld nach ca. 3/4 des Spiels zunichte gemacht hat (kennt jemand den Inventar-Bug, wenn man in lvl 7 im Gefängnis war und wieder hoch zu lvl 5 ging?), habe ich's erst einmal aufgegeben. Es vergehen doch recht viele Stunden bis zu der genannten Stelle und ich hab mir extra, um diesen Bug zu umgehen, neben meiner CD Version aus den 90ern noch die GOG Version gekauft und nochmal bei nem uralten Spielstand angefangen. Wie auch immer: Hat nichts gebracht. Vielleicht versuche ich es in ein paar Wochen oder Monaten nochmal, aber für's erste habe ich die Nase voll.

Aber der Fehler steckt entweder auch in der GOG Version (obwohl das angeblich nicht der Fall sein soll) oder von Anfang an im Spielstand.

Wie auch immer: Gerade habe ich gesehen, dass Montague's Mount (nein, es geht dabei nicht um ein MMO-Reittier, das man nur am Wochenanfang benutzen kann) erschienen ist. Eine Art Horror, Exploration, Adventure ... Ding ... das ziemlich interessant aussieht. Heute Abend wird's gezockt! Für $9,99 wird man da sicher nicht viel falsch machen und die Beschreibung, Screenshots usw. sehen sehr interessant aus und erinnern dezent an eine düstere, interaktivere und gruseligere Version von Dear Esther


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Oktober 2013)

Dark Souls is echt n Scheiss Süchtigmacher 



Spoiler


----------



## golani79 (9. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Jup.
> 
> Und ich hab festgestellt, nach Vice kommen ja nochmal fünf Aufträge. Nimmt das Spiel denn nie ein Ende?!


 
^^

Hm .. ich fand das Spiel durchgehen ziemlich unterhaltsam - von den Aktivitäten her zwar recht repetativ, aber trotzdem gut.
Aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden


----------



## legion333 (9. Oktober 2013)

Habe mal die "Aggressive Mod" für Dark Souls installiert. Für jeden, der das Spiel schon öfter durch hat und sich eventuell an mancher Stelle unterfordert fühlt oder Freude daran hat gnadenlos von Gegnermassen niedergemäht zu werden (also wirklich, da ist die Vanilla-Version nichts gegen) unbedingt zu empfehlen  Mal ein kleiner Eindruck...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Beides noch vom Anfang, also keine Spoilergefahr, aber jeder Dark Souls Spieler wird die Stellen wiedererkennen  )


----------



## Enisra (9. Oktober 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Für jeden, der das Spiel schon öfter durch hat und sich eventuell an mancher Stelle unterfordert fühlt


 
ich weiß nicht
sich in Glasscherben zu wälzen oder in Stacheldraht einzuwickeln ist weniger selbstzerstörend


----------



## legion333 (9. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht
> sich in Glasscherben zu wälzen oder in Stacheldraht einzuwickeln ist weniger selbstzerstörend


 
So schlimm ist es doch gar nicht  Wenn man die Angriffe von den Gegnern abschätzen kann und im richtigen Moment ausweicht ist es recht gut machbar. Und Wege, den eigenen Angriffsschaden lächerlich hoch zu treiben, gibt es auch genug


----------



## Mothman (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab erst kürzlich in *Neverwinter *meine Glaubensklerikerin auf die Maximalstufe gebracht und seit Wochen spiele ich intensiv *War Thunder*. Bin da gerade ein ziemlicher Suchti.

Nebenbei - aus Frust, weil ich keinen Hearthstone Beta Account habe - spiele ich noch *Magic 2014*. Vor 3 Tagen (oder so) bei Steam für einen Fünfer erworben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Oktober 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Und Wege, den eigenen Angriffsschaden lächerlich hoch zu treiben, gibt es auch genug


 
Ich bin ganz Ohr.


----------



## chbdiablo (10. Oktober 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> ...


 
Dein Estus-Flask ist.. interessant. 



Mothman schrieb:


> Nebenbei - aus Frust, weil ich keinen Hearthstone  Beta Account habe - spiele ich noch *Magic 2014*. Vor 3 Tagen  (oder so) bei Steam für einen Fünfer erworben.


 
Hmm ich hab einen und es macht auch durchaus Spaß, aber die große Spielspaßbombe ist es nicht. Spätestens wenn man keine Quests mehr hat (und man bekommt nur 1 pro Tag a la "Erreiche 3 Siege mit dem Magier" oder "Füge gegnerischen Helden 100 Schaden zu") lässt für mich der Spaß nach, da man sonst kaum Goldmünzen bekommt und als Nichtzahler dann nicht mehr in den Arena-Modus kann.

Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, das ich Superhelden gar nicht gerne mag, Batman AA aber durchgespielt habe, währen mich der erste Assasin's Creed Teil nach etwa 2 Stunden ziemlich genervt hat?


----------



## Exar-K (10. Oktober 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, das ich Superhelden gar nicht gerne mag, Batman AA aber durchgespielt habe, währen mich der erste Assasin's Creed Teil nach etwa 2 Stunden ziemlich genervt hat?


 Kartenhäuser einreißen ist gemein.


----------



## legion333 (10. Oktober 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Dein Estus-Flask ist.. interessant.


 
Ist so eine kleine Texturmod, fand die Idee ganz witzig  Denk ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr dran dass da eigentlich ein anderes Bild ist.



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz Ohr.



Ich setz das mal in einen Spoiler, falls jemand kein Interesse daran hat, overpowered zu werden 



Spoiler



Abgesehen von den Waffen die für hohen Schaden bekannt sind (für Geschicklichkeit zB die Sense die man in den Katakomben findet oder für Stärke die Axt vom Taurus-Dämon die man von Shiva kaufen kann) vor allem Ringe und Magie. Am besten eigentlich der rote Tränensteinring (keine Garantie für die Namen, ich spiel es auf englisch), den man im Drachental aufheben kann oder der Pyromantiespruch "innere Kraft", den es in der Schandstadt gibt. Der Ring verstärkt den Angriff, wenn die HP unter 20% sind, der Spruch verstärkt den Angriff, kostet dafür aber sekündlich ~1% von den Gesamt-HP. Kann man auch kombinieren, wenn man will. Sonst sind die Buffs die man auf Waffen legen kann (den besten gibt es von Logan, sobald man ihn in dem Archiv befreit hat) auch immer hilfreich. 
Mit offensiver Magie kann man allerdings noch mehr Schaden rausholen. Gibt noch einen Ring und eine Kopfbedeckung, die beide Magieangriffe verstärken. Den Ring kann man von dem ersten Zauberer den man trifft (ist vor dem Capra Demon in dem Haus eingeschlossen) kaufen, die Kopfbedeckung gibt es neben dem Eingang zum DLC aufzusammeln. Mit guten Zaubersprüchen kann man dann auch schon mal ganz locker im vierstelligen Bereich austeilen, selbst bei Bossen


----------



## BossHoss123 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hey,

ich starte am Wochenende seit gefühlten 10 Jahren mit meinen alten Kumpels spontan eine Lanparty.
Wir sind vier, maximal fünf Leute.
Da ich keine Zeit habe, die 129 Seiten durchzublättern ,was ihr gerade spielt und was für meinen Anlass passend wäre, würde ich euch um Hilfe bitten.

Könntet ihr mir paar Spiele nennen, die ich für diese Lanparty gebrauchen könnte/muss?

Wir spielen sehr gerne Strategiespiele, Shooter, Rollenspiele. Alles was eben Spaß macht!^^
Bisher haben wir WC3 (irgendwelche Mods) Borderlands 2, AoE 2 und CoD 4 am Start.

Weitere Möglichkeiten wären trotzdem super. 
Danke schon einmal für jegliche Vorschläge


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Oktober 2013)

BossHoss123 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich starte am Wochenende seit gefühlten 10 Jahren mit meinen alten Kumpels spontan eine Lanparty.
> Wir sind vier, maximal fünf Leute.
> ...


 
Wir zocken eigentlich immer WC3 Frozen Throne mit entsprechenden Mods. z.B. Legend TD oder Dota
Oder Trackmania mit selbst erstellten Maps.
Medieval 2 Total War hatten wir auch mal gezockt, aber da waren unsere Lappis teilweise etwas überfordert und es hat sich auch als nicht sooo LAN-tauglich herauskristallisiert.


----------



## BossHoss123 (10. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wir zocken eigentlich immer WC3 Frozen Throne mit entsprechenden Mods. z.B. Legend TD oder Dota
> Oder Trackmania mit selbst erstellten Maps.
> Medieval 2 Total War hatten wir auch mal gezockt, aber da waren unsere Lappis teilweise etwas überfordert und es hat sich auch als nicht sooo LAN-tauglich herauskristallisiert.


 
Wir spielen immer sehr gerne Battle Tanks in WC3, das macht echt ungemein Laune ^^
Andere gute Mods kennen wir eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. Oktober 2013)

Nach dem ichs lange liegen gelassen hab, weil ich an einer Stelle komplett versagt hab, hab ich mal wieder *XCOM - Enemy Unknown (2012)* angefangen und spiele es inzwischen wieder mit wachsender Begeisterung  Was für ein tolles Taktikspiel.


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Oktober 2013)

BossHoss123 schrieb:


> Wir spielen immer sehr gerne Battle Tanks in WC3, das macht echt ungemein Laune ^^
> Andere gute Mods kennen wir eigentlich gar nicht.


 
kk, wie gesagt wenn ihr mal noch was anderes ausprobieren wollt...Legen TD ist meiner Meinung nach echt einen Blick wert 

Aber mach lieber einen eigenen Thread auf, wenn du viele Vorschläge willst, da das hier schnell untergeht


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Oktober 2013)

Neben Team Fortress 2 ab und zu ein bisschen* Audiosurf 2.* 
Ist leider sehr enttäuschend. Die neuen Modi machen keinen Spass und passen nicht zu dem eigentlichen Spielprinzip das hinter Audiosurf steht. Die klassichen Modi sind zwar auch wieder dabei, diese sind allerdings auch etwas angepasst worden und viel weniger abwechslungsreich als im ersten Teil. 
Beachten muss man natürlich, dass das Spiel noch in der Early Access Phase ist, d.h. es wird sich wohl noch einiges verbessern. Aber die grundlegenden Veränderungen, die so wohl bleiben werden, sind eine grobe Enttäuschung 
Einziger Lichtblick ist hier der Steam Workshop, durch den schon jetzt jede Menge interessanter Content in das Spiel reingekommen ist. Dank den Usern hat das Spiel dann doch noch eine Menge Potenzial.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte gestern abend mal in *Super Street Fighter 4 - Arcade Edition* reingeschaut und mich sofort wieder an die guten alten Zeiten mit Super Smash Bros. Melee erinnert  Die Technik ist echt gut, smoothe 60fps bei höchsten Einstellungen und schöne Präsentation.


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. Oktober 2013)

Bis gestern habe ich Marlow Briggs and the Mask of Death gespielt. Außerdem ein bissche Salvation Prophecy, Knock-knock und die Early-Access-Version von Legends of Eisenwald. Uuuund Glare. Ein spaßiges Jump & Run zum kleinen Preis. Mehr dazu am Montag mit Test und Video.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2013)

Peter, ich glaube zu zockst zuviel...


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Peter, ich glaube zu zockst zuviel...


 Das ist sein Job! Nur weiter so, Peter...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist sein Job! Nur weiter so, Peter...


 Ironie kommt scheinbar nicht bei jedem an...  
Aber was soll man machen ? Nicht jeder hat das Glück, seine Leidenschaft zum Beruf zu machen.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ironie kommt scheinbar nicht bei jedem an...
> Aber was soll man machen ? Nicht jeder hat das Glück, seine Leidenschaft zum Beruf zu machen.




Naja, aufpassen muss man nur, dass man nicht irgendwann ganz die Lust am spielen verliert....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, aufpassen muss man nur, dass man nicht irgendwann ganz die Lust am spielen verliert....


 Ich denke mal, wenn man sich wirklich auf das konzentriert was einem genre-mäßig total liegt und den Rest meidet, dürfte das eigentlich sehr schwer passieren.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, wenn man sich wirklich auf das konzentriert was einem genre-mäßig total liegt und den Rest meidet, dürfte das eigentlich sehr schwer passieren.


 Schon, aber die Wahl hat man als Redakteur nicht unbedingt immer...


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Oktober 2013)

Bis auf Free-2-Play und Browserzeug spiele ich eigentlich fast alles. So hat man am meisten Abwechslung, finde ich.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bis auf Free-2-Play und Browserzeug spiele ich eigentlich fast alles. So hat man am meisten Abwechslung, finde ich.


 Dann hast du Path of Exile verpasst....


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dann hast du Path of Exile verpasst....


 
Und War Thunder. 

Wobei Path of Exile sicherlich das Paradebeispiel für ein Free2Play-Spiel ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Oktober 2013)

Ach halb so wild. Durch die ganzen Aktionen und Bundles hab ich schon so genug zum Zocken für die nächsten 5 Jahre


----------



## Mothman (11. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ach halb so wild. Durch die ganzen Aktionen und Bundles hab ich schon so genug zum Zocken für die nächsten 5 Jahre


Also bei War Thunder verpasst du echt was. Man muss definitiv kein Geld ausgeben, um Spaß damit zu haben. 
Ich habe - zugegebenermaßen - 10 Euro ausgegeben, das war aber mehr aus Neugierde. Es hat mich nicht wirklich vorangebracht oder "besser" gemacht.

Manchmal kann es sich echt lohnen über seinen Schatten zu springen. Oh...Moment...der Schattenmann springt über seinen eigenen Schatten!? 

Bei Steam hast du es ja auch - nach Jahren der Überzeugungsarbeit/Entwicklungshilfe - geschafft. Damals hast du sogar von mir einen Award bekommen. Du würdest wieder einen bekommen, wenn du dir ein F2P Spiel anschaust.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. Oktober 2013)

Vergiss es, Moth. Ich habe schon oft versucht, Shadow dazu zu bringen, es zumindest mal zu testen. Aber unser Schattenmann ist einfach zu stur.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab bei Path of Exile auch ca. 15€ für kosmetische Dinge ausgegeben. Allerdings nur, weil ich damit die Entwickler "belohnen" wollte nach 20 Stunden Spielzeit....


----------



## Mothman (11. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab bei Path of Exile auch ca. 15€ für kosmetische Dinge ausgegeben. Allerdings nur, weil ich damit die Entwickler "belohnen" wollte nach 20 Stunden Spielzeit....


Jup, seh ich auch so. Wenn ich ein Spiel > 50 Stunden spiele, wie War Thunder, dann tun 10-20 Öcken echt nicht weh.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. Oktober 2013)

Muss War Thunder bald mal wieder installieren. Spätestens, wenn ich irgendwann Oculus Rift habe. Support gibt es ja schon.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Oktober 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Bei Steam hast du es ja auch - nach Jahren der Überzeugungsarbeit/Entwicklungshilfe - geschafft. Damals hast du sogar von mir einen Award bekommen. Du würdest wieder einen bekommen, wenn du dir ein F2P Spiel anschaust.


Was hat er geschafft, um zufallen, seine Prinzipien über Bord zu werfen oder einfach nur kein Rückgrat bewiesen?

Ich mag zwar einige Free2Play Titel aber wenn man diese aus Prinzip ablehnt und nicht weil man glaubt das sind einfach nur schlechte Spiele, dann akzeptiert man es einfach und fertig.

Alles andere wäre albern.

Kann nicht wirklich nachvollziehen was einem das bringen sollte, jemanden davon zu überzeugen, außer man arbeitet für eine Firma mit diesen Konsumgütern oder man erhält eine Prämie.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Was hat er geschafft, um zufallen, seine Prinzipien über Bord zu werfen oder einfach nur kein Rückgrat bewiesen?
> 
> Ich mag zwar einige Free2Play Titel aber wenn man diese aus Prinzip ablehnt und nicht weil man glaubt das sind einfach nur schlechte Spiele, dann akzeptiert man es einfach und fertig.
> 
> ...


 Schon mal was vom Wort Vorurteil gehört? Oder von Verbohrtheit/Sturheit?

Natürlich kann man versuchen, andere von etwas zu überzeuge. Schon alleine, weil man ihnen vlt was Gutes tun will. Dafür muss man nicht irgendwo im Marketing arbeiten....


----------



## Enisra (11. Oktober 2013)

wobei man sagen muss dass das Ablehnen von f2p aber jetzt auch wieder so ne Logiklücke hat, denn man hat ja keine Investionsleistung und man könnte mal so einen Titel antesten, grade wenn der einem Empfohlen wurde und man nicht grade auf irgendso einer Hallodrie Seite was sieht


----------



## Mothman (11. Oktober 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Was hat er geschafft, um zufallen, seine Prinzipien über Bord zu werfen oder einfach nur kein Rückgrat bewiesen?
> 
> Ich mag zwar einige Free2Play Titel aber wenn man diese aus Prinzip ablehnt und nicht weil man glaubt das sind einfach nur schlechte Spiele, dann akzeptiert man es einfach und fertig.
> 
> ...


 Ehm. Ich will ja nur nicht, dass Shadow tolle Spiele verpasst, wo ich denke, sie könnten ihm bestimmt Spaß machen. Das habe ich mir zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht!!  

Wenn einer sagt, dass er Spiele wegen des Preismodells nicht spielt, dann ist das seine Sache. Aber es ist doch durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass man ihn motivieren möchte über den Tellerrand zu schauen und somit evtl Spiele entdeckt, die ihm echtSpaß machen könnten. Wir sind hier schließlich in einem Spiele-Forum. Wenn man also nicht mehr über Spiele/Preismodelle sprechen darf, worüber dann noch?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. Oktober 2013)

Mir geht es in vielen Fällen eher darum, dass Leute sich zwar darüber beschweren und es kritisieren, selbst aber noch keinerlei eigene Erfahrungen gesammelt haben. Ist ja egal, ob es um Free2Play oder ein anderes Thema geht. Wenn jemand seine Prinzipien hat, ist das schön und gut, egal ob sie bescheuert sind oder nicht, aber wenn er sich dann darüber beschwert, ist es eher an ihm, die Schnauze zu halten, weil er nicht weiß, wovon er redet. Und beim Thema Free2Play hat man nichts zu verlieren, wenn man es einfach kostenlos ausprobiert, um sich davon zu überzeugen, ob seine Zweifel berechtigt sind oder nicht.

P.S.: Damit meine ich aber nicht Shadow. Obwohl er es einfach mal testen könnte. Meine Mama hat auch immer gesagt, man verurteilt nichts, was man nicht zumindest mal probiert hat.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Oktober 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ehm. Ich will ja nur nicht, dass Shadow tolle Spiele verpasst, wo ich denke, sie könnten ihm bestimmt Spaß machen. Das habe ich mir zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht!!


Dann schreib doch einfach, dass er es spielen sollte, weil er sonst gute Spiele verpasst und nicht von etwas merkwürdig anmutenden Dingen wie von "schaffen" oder "Entwicklungshilfe". 

@dsr159
Genau das ist ja bei Shadow_Man nicht der Fall, er hat ja schon einmal geschrieben dass er diese Spiele aus Prinzip nicht spielt und nicht weil er glaubt das sie schlecht sind.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Schon mal was vom Wort Vorurteil gehört? Oder von Verbohrtheit/Sturheit?
> 
> Natürlich kann man versuchen, andere von etwas zu überzeuge. Schon alleine, weil man ihnen vlt was Gutes tun will. Dafür muss man nicht irgendwo im Marketing arbeiten....


Ja, habe ich gehört, aber auch schon von Mitläufern und unkritisches Konsumverhalten. 
Und habe ich ja bereits geschrieben, dann kann man das gerne auch genau so formulieren. Wenn das nicht ausreicht, dann aber auch einfach akzeptieren und fertig. 

Ich fange auch nicht an Steam User davon zu überzeugen damit aufzuhören, dies wäre das gleiche nur aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung.


----------



## Mothman (11. Oktober 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Dann schreib doch einfach, dass er es spielen sollte, weil er sonst gute Spiele verpasst und nicht von etwas merkwürdig anmutenden Dingen wie von "schaffen" oder "Entwicklungshilfe".


Und wann hast du deinen Humor verloren?


----------



## Mothman (11. Oktober 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich fange auch nicht an Steam User davon zu überzeugen damit aufzuhören, dies wäre das gleiche nur aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung.


Nein, das wäre nicht das Gleiche.
Wir "raten" ihm seine Möglichkeiten zu erweitern, du würdest zur Einschränkung aufrufen.

Mit anderen Worten: Folgt er unserem Rat, hätte er ja nichts verloren.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Oktober 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Und wann hast du deinen Humor verloren?


So meinte ich das nicht, mir ging es nicht um die Worte an sich sondern die Richtung, aber gut mir fehlt da das Wissen, ich habe jetzt wirklich geglaubt er hat einen Award bekommen. 

War den jetzt inhaltlich überhaupt etwas ernst gemeint?Nach der Antwort von dsr zu urteilen bin ich zumindest nicht der einzige gewesen, der das vom Inhalt her ernst genommen hat.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Oktober 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Nein, das wäre nicht das Gleiche.
> Wir "raten" ihm seine Möglichkeiten zu erweitern, du würdest zur Einschränkung aufrufen.
> 
> Mit anderen Worten: Folgt er unserem Rat, hätte er ja nichts verloren.


Auf den einzelnen bezogen mag das richtig sein, aber auf alle Spieler bezogen nur für einen kurzen Zeitraum, denn dann reagieren die Hersteller, siehe z. B. Ubisoft mit ihrem Always Online. Und das eine Anbindung eines Spieles an einen Account im Gegensatz zu keiner, eine Einschränkung ist, muss ich wohl hoffentlich nicht erläutern.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Auf den einzelnen bezogen mag das richtig sein, aber auf alle Spieler bezogen nur für einen kurzen Zeitraum, denn dann reagieren die Hersteller, siehe z. B. Ubisoft mit ihrem Always Online. Und das eine Anbindung eines Spieles an einen Account im Gegensatz zu keiner, eine Einschränkung ist, muss ich wohl hoffentlich nicht erläutern.


 Lieber Accountbindung als gar kein PC Gaming mehr oder StarForce....

Lieber Accountbindung und günstige Preise für NEUE Spiele (deren Einkünfte an die richtigen Stellen gehen) als keine Accountbindung und günstige Preise für Gebrauchtspiele, von denen die Hersteller gar nichts bekommen....


Alles eine Frage der Perspektive, was man persönlich als "größte" Einschränkung betachtet. Die Welt ist nun mal komplex und es bestehen gewisse Zusammenhänge. Man kann nicht einfach zu X nein sagen, ohne gleichzeitig zu Y nein zu sagen usw....


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Lieber Accountbindung als gar kein PC Gaming mehr oder StarForce....



Du fällst auf Marketingmärchen der Hersteller herein, sind denn die Spiele mit "deinem" Hexer Accountgebunden?

Du siehst, diese Thesen sind bereits durch reale Fakten widerlegt worden.



> Lieber Accountbindung und günstige Preise für NEUE Spiele (deren Einkünfte an die richtigen Stellen gehen) als keine Accountbindung und günstige Preise für Gebrauchtspiele, von denen die Hersteller gar nichts bekommen....


Es gab mal eine Zeit da habe ich jedes Jahr vierstellige Summen für PC Spiele ausgegeben. Und ich habe auch noch nie ein Spiel gebraucht weder gekauft noch verkauft. 

Du versuchst mit etwas zu argumentieren, dem mein eigenes Handeln diametral entgegensteht . 


> Alles eine Frage der Perspektive, was man persönlich als "größte" Einschränkung betachtet. Die Welt ist nun mal komplex und es bestehen gewisse Zusammenhänge. Man kann nicht einfach zu X nein sagen, ohne gleichzeitig zu Y nein zu sagen usw....


Sorry, aber das ist doch eine Binsenweisheit, man kann genau so gut auch nicht zu X ja sagen ohne zu Y ja zu sagen. Wenn man aber zu seinen Überzeugungen steht, dann nimmt man Einschränkungen in Kauf, die aber wie gesagt nicht sein müssten weil diese nicht in Stein gemeißelt sind.

Und von "größter" Einschränkung spreche ich überhaupt nicht, es sind nun einfach definitiv beides welche.


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Oktober 2013)

So, Mass Effect 2 ist Geschichte. Fazit:

- Die KI lässt doch manchmal arg zu wünschen übrig, die Mitstreiter stehen ja öfter mal im Weg rum und lassen einen nicht durch.
- das Planetenscannen fand ich jetzt nicht so nervig, wie es in Tests und Kommentaren dargestellt wurde. Mir ging da die Rumkurverei mit   
  dem Mako aus Teil 1 wesentlich mehr auf den Geist. Wobei ich arge Probleme mit den Sonden hatte. Manchmal musste ich gute 20 bis 30 
  Mal dauerklicken bis eine gestartet wurde 
- Ansonsten Story und Gameplay gut, ich fand nur die Karten etwas unübersichtlicher wie in Teil 1.

Teil 3 wird morgen angefangen, ich lass mich mal überraschen


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Du fällst auf Marketingmärchen der Hersteller herein, sind denn die Spiele mit "deinem" Hexer Accountgebunden?
> 
> Du siehst, diese Thesen sind bereits durch reale Fakten widerlegt worden.


Welche realen Fakten?

Wenn ich den "Hexer" (warum soll der mir gehören?) auf Steam kaufe, dann ist er sehr wohl accountgebunden. Wenn ich ihn bei Gog kaufe, ist er auch accountgebunden (zwar nicht technisch, wohl aber juristisch, vlt mal die Terms of Use genau durchlesen....). Außerdem ist das Beispiel mehr als schlecht, da der "Hexer" mehr oder weniger ein Indiespiel ist, das der Hersteller über seinen eigenen Distributionskanal direkt verkauft.... 

Außerdem kann man durch Einzelbeispiele keinen generellen Trend widerlegen...



> Es gab mal eine Zeit da habe ich jedes Jahr vierstellige Summen für PC Spiele ausgegeben. Und ich habe auch noch nie ein Spiel gebraucht weder gekauft noch verkauft.
> 
> Du versuchst mit etwas zu argumentieren, dem mein eigenes Handeln diametral entgegensteht .


Das mag ja sein. Aber du bist nun mal nicht in der Mehrheit... 

Aber um deinem Einzelbeispiel mal ein anderes Einzelbeispiel gegenüberzustellen: bei mir ist es genau anders rum.



> Sorry, aber das ist doch eine Binsenweisheit, man kann genau so gut auch nicht zu X ja sagen ohne zu Y ja zu sagen. Wenn man aber zu seinen Überzeugungen steht, dann nimmt man Einschränkungen in Kauf, die aber wie gesagt nicht sein müssten weil diese nicht in Stein gemeißelt sind.
> 
> Und von "größter" Einschränkung spreche ich überhaupt nicht, es sind nun einfach definitiv beides welche.



Es ist ebenso eine Milchmädchenrechnung, wenn man von Einschränkungen spricht ohne die positiven Aspekte anzusprechen. 

Und wie ich bereits an anderer Stelle gesagt habe: sogenannte "Überzeugungen" beim Kauf von Videospielen sind für mich nichts anderes als Verbohrtheit, die völlig außer acht lassen, worum es wirklich geht: bekommt ich für mein Geld einen angemessenen Gegenwet. Das ist die zentrale Frage und alles andere ist - sorry - theoretisches Geschwafel und keine Überzeugung. Man kann sehr wohl einen Wunsch ausdrücken, wie man sich einen noch besseren Gegenwert vorstellen können, aber deswegen eine Art Selbstkasteiung ohne wirklich ersichtlichen Grund zu manifestieren ist einfach nichts, was ich in irgendeiner Weise nachvollziehen kann und auch nichts, was ich als vernünftig einschätzen würde. Das ist nur Protest des Protestes wegen, und das nicht mal bei einem nur im Ansatz wichtigen Thema...


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2013)

Oha, da hab ich ja wieder eine Diskussion angezettelt. Das war eigentlich gar nicht geplant. Und um das Thema abzuschließen: Ich mag dieses Prinzip einfach nicht. Ich möchte lieber einmal zahlen, alles nutzen können und fertig. Aber vielleicht schau ich mir dieses War Thunder irgendwann mal an. Mal gucken. 

Und um noch was zum eigentlichen Thema zu sagen:
Aktuell zocke ich Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs und PES 2014.


----------



## LordCrash (12. Oktober 2013)

Sehr gut, back to topic. 

Im Augenblick zocke ich gar nichts....


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Welche realen Fakten?


Die Fakten, dass eine PC Spieleserie wie The Witcher auch ohne Accountbindung existiert und auch ohne Starforce, im Endeffekt sogar ohne jeglichen Kopierschutz 



> Wenn ich den "Hexer" (warum soll der mir gehören?) auf Steam kaufe, dann ist er sehr wohl accountgebunden. Wenn ich ihn bei Gog kaufe, ist er auch accountgebunden (zwar nicht technisch, wohl aber juristisch, vlt mal die Terms of Use genau durchlesen....). Außerdem ist das Beispiel mehr als schlecht, da der "Hexer" mehr oder weniger ein Indiespiel ist, das der Hersteller über seinen eigenen Distributionskanal direkt verkauft....


Vielleicht nochmal in Erinnerung rufen, was du geschrieben hast, nämlich sinngemäß lieber Accountbindung als gar keine PC Spiele mehr oder so einen üblen Kopierschutz wie Starforce.

Ich hab mir die Retail von The Witcher Enhanced Edition im Geschäft gekauft und diese hat weder eine Accountbindung noch einen Kopierschutz à la Starforce. 



> Außerdem kann man durch Einzelbeispiele keinen generellen Trend widerlegen...


Mir ging es um keinen Trend, sondern um den zitierten Satz von dir mit Starforce usw...



> Das mag ja sein. Aber du bist nun mal nicht in der Mehrheit...


Die Leute die sich Spiele gebraucht kaufen sind auch nur eine kleine Minderheit, ansonsten wären die Verkaufszahlen auf den Konsolen sehr viel schlechter und nicht um das Mehrfache höher als auf dem PC.



> Und wie ich bereits an anderer Stelle gesagt habe: sogenannte "Überzeugungen" beim Kauf von Videospielen sind für mich nichts anderes als Verbohrtheit, die völlig außer acht lassen, worum es wirklich geht: bekommt ich für mein Geld einen angemessenen Gegenwet. Das ist die zentrale Frage und alles andere ist - sorry - theoretisches Geschwafel und keine Überzeugung. Man kann sehr wohl einen Wunsch ausdrücken, wie man sich einen noch besseren Gegenwert vorstellen können, aber deswegen eine Art Selbstkasteiung ohne wirklich ersichtlichen Grund zu manifestieren ist einfach nichts, was ich in irgendeiner Weise nachvollziehen kann und auch nichts, was ich als vernünftig einschätzen würde. Das ist nur Protest des Protestes wegen, und das nicht mal bei einem nur im Ansatz wichtigen Thema...


Eben weil es kein so lebenswichtiges Thema ist, ist es auch keine Kastaiung an sich selbst, du widersprichst dir da in deiner eigenen Argumentationskette.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2013)

*Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs* durchgespielt. Es ist auch ein ziemlich gutes Spiel, allerdings nicht mehr so gruselig wie beim 1.Teil. Es ist auch nicht mehr so interaktiv, sondern man legt mehr den Wert auf die Geschichte, vergleichbar mit Dear Esther eben. Trotzdem ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## golani79 (13. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs* durchgespielt. Es ist auch ein ziemlich gutes Spiel, allerdings nicht mehr so gruselig wie beim 1.Teil. Es ist auch nicht mehr so interaktiv, sondern man legt mehr den Wert auf die Geschichte, vergleichbar mit Dear Esther eben. Trotzdem ein gutes Spiel.


 
Dann bin ich mal gespannt - hab gestern The Dark Descent durchgespielt, fand das nach Outlast aber nicht mehr so "angsteinflößend" bzw. gruselig.
A Machine for Pigs steht demnächst auf meiner Liste


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> A Machine for Pigs steht demnächst auf meiner Liste


 
Man darf einfach nicht erwarten, dass es genauso gruselig wie TDD, Outlast und Co ist. Allein schon deswegen, weil es von ChineseRoom ist und die eben ein anderes Ziel hatten. 
Der Fokus liegt auf der Story und die fand ich richtig gut. Und einige creepy Momente gab es schon, nur eben kaum Jumpscares.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2013)

Nach gut 23 Stunden hab ich die Hauptstory von *"Assassins Creed 3"* durch. Das Ende hat bei mir gemischte Gefühle hinterlassen.
Die Connor-Story war top, und ich werde bestimmt noch ein Paar weitere Stunden dransitzen, weil noch soviele Nebenmissionen offen brach liegen. Aber Desmonds Schicksal... Ich weiss nicht, es entsprach so überhaupt nicht meinen Erwartungen. Ich meine, da begleitet man ihn über 5 Spiele, weiss, dass seine Person, sein Leben, sein Handeln einem höherem Ziel dienst... Und dann eben das... 

Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, was ich nach dem Absolvieren der allerletzten AC3-Nebenquests nun angehen soll:
- Alan Wake's American Nightmare ?
- Deus Ex: Human Revolution ?
- Sam & Max - Season 3 ?
- Dead Space 3 - Awakened ?

Hmmm.... *grübel, grübel, grübel*


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, was ich nach dem Absolvieren der allerletzten AC3-Nebenquests nun angehen soll:
> 
> *- Deus Ex: Human Revolution ?*


 
This!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Oktober 2013)

Bei Deus Ex: Human Revolution rate ich dir aber zum Director's Cut, wenn du es zum ersten Mal spielst. Das Upgrade erscheint ja für einen geringen Aufpreis (7,99€ oder 3,99€, wenn du Missing Link besitzt) noch diesen Monat. Bis dahin kannst du ja American Nightmare spielen, das nicht allzu umfangreich ausfällt. Ich werde Human Revolution dann auch nochmal spielen.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Ich werde Human Revolution dann auch nochmal spielen.


 Wer hätte das gedacht....


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wer hätte das gedacht....


 
Ich muss ja zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich es bislang nur einmal durchgespielt habe. Im Gegensatz zum Original (5-6 mal). Ich glaube, ich beginne nochmal mit Human Revolution (DC), dann das Original und - vielleicht - sogar nochmal Invisible War.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Bei Deus Ex: Human Revolution rate ich dir aber zum Director's Cut, wenn du es zum ersten Mal spielst. Das Upgrade erscheint ja für einen geringen Aufpreis (7,99€ oder 3,99€, wenn du Missing Link besitzt) noch diesen Monat. Bis dahin kannst du ja American Nightmare spielen, das nicht allzu umfangreich ausfällt. Ich werde Human Revolution dann auch nochmal spielen.


 Ich warte ohnehin erstmal ab wie stark die Unterschiede zwischen Original- und DC-Version ausfallen. Wenn nichts Weltbewegendes dazwischen liegt, wird mir wohl auch der "ENBSeries Mod" reichen.

Denke, nach den letzten Nebenquests in AC3 werde ich wohl Alan Wake angehen. Hab eben mal "Sam and Max" installiert und nach 5 Minuten des Reinschauens festgestellt, dass die Reihe schlecht gealtert ist... Optisch zumindest.


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Denke, nach den letzten Nebenquests in AC3 werde ich wohl Alan Wake angehen. Hab eben mal "Sam and Max" installiert und nach 5 Minuten des Reinschauens festgestellt, dass die Reihe schlecht gealtert ist... Optisch zumindest.


 

American Nightmare hat mich etwas enttäuscht, warum nicht Awakening... als DS-Fan?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> American Nightmare hat mich etwas enttäuscht, warum nicht Awakening... als DS-Fan?


 

Ich wusste, Madame Monalye würde mir genau dies vorschlagen.
Vielleicht ziehe ich das sogar in Erwägung. Einen dreistündigen Happen wie "Awakened" kann ich ja vor dem nächsten großen Spielebrocken mit 20 Stunden und mehr Umfang eigentlich mal fix bestreiten. Danach American Nightmare, der ja auch wohl "nur" um die 5-7 Stunden umfasst.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich wusste, Madame Monalye würde mir genau dies vorschlagen.
> Vielleicht ziehe ich das sogar in Erwägung. Einen dreistündigen Happen wie "Awakened" kann ich ja vor dem nächsten großen Spielebrocken mit 20 Stunden und mehr Umfang eigentlich mal fix bestreiten. Danach American Nightmare, der ja auch wohl "nur" um die 5-7 Stunden umfasst.


 ....oder die AC 3 DLCs (ala "Add-On"), aber dafür bist du ja zu geizig....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> ....oder die AC 3 DLCs (ala "Add-On"), aber dafür bist du ja zu geizig....


 Hey, Geiz ist mein zweiter Vorname. 
Im Ernst, ich habe eben locker an die 4-5 Spiele, die gekauft wurden und auch gezockt werden wollen. Ich möchte es nicht anderen Gamern nachmachen, die Sale um Sale sich Dutzende Schnäppchen ergattern, aber nur nen Bruchteil davon auch tatsächlich durchzocken. So ticke ich nicht. 

Mein Spielpensum ist für heute aber erfüllt. Ich nutze aber eben die letzten Abendstunden, um eine Amazon-Rezi über AC3 zu schreiben. Muss auch ab und zu mal sein.


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

Wie ist eigentlich AC II so? Ich hab' das mal in Aktion gekauft für 9,90, es aber seither noch nie installiert. Lohnt es sich, das mal auszuprobieren, oder ist es nach AC und vor AC III nicht so gut gelungen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich AC II so? Ich hab' das mal in Aktion gekauft für 9,90, es aber seither noch nie installiert. Lohnt es sich, das mal auszuprobieren, oder ist es nach AC und vor AC III nicht so gut gelungen?


 Oha, AC2 ist kollossal gut. Wenn du der Reihe was abgewinnen kannst, gar den ersten Teil gespielt hast und es dir positiv in Erinnerung geblieben ist, kann und muss ich es dir richtig ans Herz legen. Man kann kein AC3 anfangen, ohne vorher AC2 bis AC:Revelations gespielt zu haben.


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hey, Geiz ist mein zweiter Vorname.
> Im Ernst, ich habe eben locker an die 4-5 Spiele, die gekauft wurden und auch gezockt werden wollen. Ich möchte es nicht anderen Gamern nachmachen, die Sale um Sale sich Dutzende Schnäppchen ergattern, aber nur nen Bruchteil davon auch tatsächlich durchzocken. So ticke ich nicht.
> 
> Mein Spielpensum ist für heute aber erfüllt. Ich nutze aber eben die letzten Abendstunden, um eine Amazon-Rezi über AC3 zu schreiben. Muss auch ab und zu mal sein.



Auf diese Art herunterladbare Spiele zu "sammeln" kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, allerdings schlage ich bei physischen Spielen schon zu, auch wenn ich weiß, das ich es wahrscheinlich nie spielen werde.

Erst zuletzt habe ich um € 1,99 eine große Box ergattert, mit 100-seitigem Handbuch, über 100-seitigem Lösungsbuch und großem Poster. Der Spielname "Blades X"sagt mir zwar echt nix, aber um dieses Geld lass ich es an meiner Sammlung nicht vorbei gehen


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oha, AC2 ist kollossal gut. Wenn du der Reihe was abgewinnen kannst, gar den ersten Teil gespielt hast und es dir positiv in Erinnerung geblieben ist, kann und muss ich es dir richtig ans Herz legen. Man kann kein AC3 anfangen, ohne vorher AC2 bis AC:Revelations gespielt zu haben.



Ah super, danke für den Tipp  
Ich hatte es bisher nie installiert, weil ich so wenig davon gehört habe. Da ärgern mich wieder die 3 - 4 Jahre, die ich mit exklussivem Spielen von WoW vergeudet habe, alles was zwischen 2008 und 2011 erschienen ist, kenne ich nicht.... grausam


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich AC II so? Ich hab' das mal in Aktion gekauft für 9,90, es aber seither noch nie installiert. Lohnt es sich, das mal auszuprobieren, oder ist es nach AC und vor AC III nicht so gut gelungen?


 AC 2 ist für viele der beste Teil der Reihe....

Ich persönlich mag alle AC Teile.


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> AC 2 ist für viele der beste Teil der Reihe....
> 
> Ich persönlich mag alle AC Teile.



Diese Info freut mich echt grad riesig, letzte Woche habe ich 2 Addons dazu gesehen, auch in so "Exclusive" Spiel-Packungen... da werd ich gleich mal schaun, ob ich die noch finde 
Obwohl da muss ich aufpassen, sah gerade, das das Game schon Zusatz-Missionen enthält: Schlacht ums Forli und Fegefeuer der Eitelkeiten..

Edit: Seh grad, nachdem ich jetzt die Packung dazu aus dem Regal genommen hab, da ist ein großes PCG-Logo auf der Rückseite drauf, mit der Aussage: Spannender, Grösser und Vielseitiger...., na dann


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mag alle AC Teile.


 Dem schließe ich mich voll und ganz an.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Diese Info freut mich echt grad riesig, letzte Woche habe ich 2 Addons dazu gesehen, auch in so "Exclusive" Spiel-Packungen... da werd ich gleich mal schaun, ob ich die noch finde
> Obwohl da muss ich aufpassen, sah gerade, das das Game schon Zusatz-Missionen enthält: Schlacht ums Forli und Fegefeuer der Eitelkeiten..
> 
> Edit: Seh grad, nachdem ich jetzt die Packung dazu aus dem Regal genommen hab, da ist ein großes PCG-Logo auf der Rückseite drauf, mit der Aussage: Spannender, Grösser und Vielseitiger...., na dann


 Die beiden "Add-Ons" sind praktisch ausgewachsene Nachfolger mit den Namen "Brotherhood" und "Revelations", die auch beide sehr gut sind. Kann ich nur empfehlen....


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich installiers grade, da kenn ich jetzt nix


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die beiden "Add-Ons" sind praktisch ausgewachsene Nachfolger mit den Namen "Brotherhood" und "Revelations", die auch beide sehr gut sind. Kann ich nur empfehlen....


 

Vielen Dank für die Info 

Bei AC hat doch mal jemand gesagt, das es besser wäre es mit Controller zu spielen oder? Mit Grauen erinner ich mich nämlich daran, wie ich abei AC I 20 x hintereinander von einem Turm ins Meer gefallen bin, weil ich nicht hoch kam 
Ich hab' mir danach mal einen Controller gekauft, den aber bisher noch nie ausprobiert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info
> 
> Bei AC hat doch mal jemand gesagt, das es besser wäre es mit Controller zu spielen oder? Mit Grauen erinner ich mich nämlich daran, wie ich abei AC I 20 x hintereinander von einem Turm ins Meer gefallen bin, weil ich nicht hoch kam
> Ich hab' mir danach mal einen Controller gekauft, den aber bisher noch nie ausprobiert


 Glaube dass es nicht wenige Spieler / AC-Fans waren, die jene Aussage getroffen haben.
Ich selbst greife bei den AC-Spielen auch lieber zum Controller, geht mir persönlich flotter und direkter von der Hand. Obwohl ich ja meistens auch auf Tastatur und Maus schwöre (wie beispielweise im Falle "Dead Space"), AC steuert sicht per Pad für meinen Geschmack viel intuitiver.

Aber das jeder für sich selbst wissen, wie bzw. womit er die Reihe spielt.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info
> 
> Bei AC hat doch mal jemand gesagt, das es besser wäre es mit Controller zu spielen oder? Mit Grauen erinner ich mich nämlich daran, wie ich abei AC I 20 x hintereinander von einem Turm ins Meer gefallen bin, weil ich nicht hoch kam
> Ich hab' mir danach mal einen Controller gekauft, den aber bisher noch nie ausprobiert


 Das ist Ansichtssache. Viele spielen AC mit dem Controller und sind zufrieden damit. Ich persönlich spiele es mit M+T und bin auch zufrieden damit. Falls du aber mit einer der Steuerungsweisen Probleme hast, solltest du durchaus mal die andere ausprobieren. 

Edit: Ninja'd by sauerlandboy....


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> ....oder die AC 3 DLCs (ala "Add-On"), aber dafür bist du ja zu geizig....


 
Die gibts aktuell reduziert auf Amazon: 
DLC 1
DLC 2
DLC 3
DLC 4
DLC 5

3-5 müsste die Geschichte mit George Washington sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *Ninja'd by sauerlandboy.... *


 Ninja'd... 

DEN muss ich mir merken.


----------



## chbdiablo (13. Oktober 2013)

Dass ist eigentlich ein klassischer Forenausruf. Dass du den bei deinem Alter nicht kanntest, erschüttert mich fast.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die gibts aktuell reduziert auf Amazon:
> DLC 1
> DLC 2
> DLC 3
> ...


 Was ist daran reduziert? 15€ für die drei Story-DLCs ist zu viel imo...


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Dass ist eigentlich ein klassischer Forenausruf. Dass du den bei deinem Alter nicht kanntest, erschüttert mich fast.


 Das wundert mich auch ein wenig....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Dass ist eigentlich ein klassischer Forenausruf. Dass du den bei deinem Alter nicht kanntest, erschüttert mich fast.


 Auch als versierter Spieler kann und muss ich nicht unbedingt jeden Ausruf unter Gamern kennen. Liegt wohl an meiner langjährigen Karriere als überzeugter Solo(!)-Spieler und später PCG-Forennutzer.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auch als versierter Spieler kann und muss ich nicht unbedingt jeden Ausruf unter Gamern kennen. Liegt wohl an meiner langjährigen Karriere als überzeugter Solo(!)-Spieler und später PCG-Forennutzer.


 Extra für dich: Urban Dictionary: ninja'd


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Extra für dich: Urban Dictionary: ninja'd


 Ich glaube ich bräuchte eine ganze Fibel, die die wichtigsten "Gamer-Slangs" umfasst. 
Dennoch glaube ich kaum, dass ich diese großartig verwenden würde, selbst wenn ich sie alle früher oder später kennen sollte. Unter Non-Gamern würde ich wohl ziemlich auffallen, wenn ich mich dieses Sprachschatzes bediene...


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bräuchte eine ganze Fibel, die die wichtigsten "Gamer-Slangs" umfasst.
> Dennoch glaube ich kaum, dass ich diese großartig verwenden würde, selbst wenn ich sie alle früher oder später kennen sollte. Unter Non-Gamern würde ich wohl ziemlich auffallen, wenn ich mich dieses Sprachschatzes bediene...


Ja, nur ist "ninja'd" kein Gamerslang, sondern allgemeiner Internetslang, den man in Foren zu allen möglichen Themen verwendet....


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was ist daran reduziert? 15€ für die drei Story-DLCs ist zu viel imo...


 
Mir wäre das auch noch zu viel. Allerdings kosten die Normalpreis sonst jeder DLC 10 Euro.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mir wäre das auch noch zu viel. Allerdings kosten die Normalpreis sonst jeder DLC 10 Euro.


 Manchmal ist Geiz auch was Gesundes. ^^


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

Also das Intro und das Anfangszeug hab ich mal hinter mich gebracht, sieht gut aus bisher. Jetzt muss ich ans Fenster von Christina klopfen, die daraufhin sagt, ich dürfe eine Minute lang rein.... nur find ich danach nicht rein 
Bin schon zweimal tot umgefallen... wohl die Zeit abgelaufen oder so, ich lass es für heute und schau mir das morgen genauer an, vor allem werd ich mir eine gute Komplettlösung im Internet suchen, ich will ja spielen und nicht forschen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info
> 
> Bei AC hat doch mal jemand gesagt, das es besser wäre es mit Controller zu spielen oder? Mit Grauen erinner ich mich nämlich daran, wie ich abei AC I 20 x hintereinander von einem Turm ins Meer gefallen bin, weil ich nicht hoch kam
> Ich hab' mir danach mal einen Controller gekauft, den aber bisher noch nie ausprobiert


 
Da ich die AC- Reihe irgendwann nicht mehr am PC, sondern auf einer Konsole gespielt habe, musste ich auf das Gamepad umsteigen. Das habe ich allerdings nicht bereut, weil es sich damit für mich etwas "eleganter" spielte. Ist aber sicher Gewöhnungssache. 

Der Turm, von dem du schreibst, ist wahrscheinlich der in der Festung, in der man später auch nach dem Auftritt des Königs einen Mann töten muss. Habe gerade vergessen, welcher es war. 
Da musste man auf einen Balken mit einer Laterne springen, was ich auch erst einmal nicht hinbekommen habe. 
Da ging es aber vielen so.

Ich spiele momentan Beyond: Two Souls. (Neben Borderlands 2 und GTA5) 
Habe zuvor von den durchwachsenen Kritiken nichts bekommen und schaue nun mal, wie es mir gefällt. Bislang ganz gut.


----------



## stawacz (16. Oktober 2013)

ich spiel grad telltales walking dead und bin schwer begeistert,,gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Bei AC hat doch mal jemand gesagt, das es besser wäre es mit Controller zu spielen oder? Mit Grauen erinner ich mich nämlich daran, wie ich abei AC I 20 x hintereinander von einem Turm ins Meer gefallen bin, weil ich nicht hoch kam
> Ich hab' mir danach mal einen Controller gekauft, den aber bisher noch nie ausprobiert


 
auf jeden fall mit dem pad spielen! 
mit maus und tastatur bin ich fast gar nicht zurecht gekommen.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auf jeden fall mit dem pad spielen!
> mit maus und tastatur bin ich fast gar nicht zurecht gekommen.



Ernsthaft? Bei mir war's genau umgekehrt. Ich glaube manchmal, meine Hände reagieren allergisch auf Controller. 

Mal diesen STEAM-Controller abwarten, eventuell ist das mal was für mich...


----------



## Lukecheater (16. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mal diesen STEAM-Controller abwarten, eventuell ist das mal was für mich...


 
Ich bin mal gespannt, da der für mich nicht so geeignet aussieht für Spiele, wo für ein Controller interessant ist.


----------



## Lukecheater (16. Oktober 2013)

*Medal of Honor
*Das Spiel war im Origin humble bundle dabei und ich habs jetzt mal durchgespielt. Laut Steam hab ich nach 4.4h den Abspann gesehn  . Naja, war denn der Rest des Spiels wenigstens gut? Eher nein. Die Location war zwar mE noch relativ unverbraucht (afghanisches Gebirge), aber die Story ist altbekannt, bzw. wenn es eine gab weiß ich sie schon nicht mehr... man spielt halt wie immer in verschiedenen Einheiten, zwischen denen man hin und her springt. Das soll es eigentlich abwechslungsreicher machen, aber da man sowieso immer das selbe macht ist das nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Schlussendlich handelt es sich einfach um die zigste Kopie des CoD Prinzips, so nach dem Motto "Haste vor 6 Jahren CoD 4 gespielt, kennste alle Singleplayer-Militärshooter die danach kamen". Bei CoD 4 war das aber mitreißend und toll in Szene gesetzt (ich glaube die Sniper Mission in Tschernobyl habe ich mindestens 10 mal gespielt) und nicht wie hier langweilig kopiert, denn man kann sich einfach nie richtig in die Protagonisten hinein versetzen oder mitleiden, trotz des ungewöhnlichen Endes. Das Gameplay fand ich zuweilen etwas nervig und zu träge und die gescripteten Sequenzen waren auch zu oft einfach blöd gemacht... warum muss ich z.B. immer per Kameradenhilfe die Mauer hochklettern, obwohl mein virtueller Kumpane kurz davor ganz eigenständig die Mauer hochkam und so weiter....hätte ich da noch Zeit gespart wäre das Spiel noch kürzer, hmmm, vllt doch nicht so schlecht, dass man mit sowas Zeit verloren hat


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden, ob ich Darksiders II oder Darkness II weiter spielen soll. Bei beiden bin ich grad an so einer harten Stelle, für die ich heute schon irgendwie zu faul bin.... aber irgendwas will ich noch spielen...., vielleicht könnte ich ja in AC II reinguggen, das hab ich erst angefangen..., oder doch ein wenig in Outlast gruseln....obwohl da fällt mir ein, letztes WE hab ich bei Steam auch noch Necrovision und Lost Planet erstanden....so ein gemütlicher Abend kann echt hart sein, Entscheidungen über Entscheidungen...


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Ui Leute, ein neues Painkiller H&D DLC is raus, ganz neu 
"Demonic Vacation at the Blood Sea" um € 6,99 auf Steam

Cooooool, ich liebe Painkiller *jubel*


----------



## svd (17. Oktober 2013)

Ehrlich? Der Libro schmeißt dir die älteren Painkiller Ableger in diversen Editionen ja hinterher, bisher konnte ich mich nicht überwinden, einen zu kaufen. Bin noch von der allerersten Demo geschädigt. Wo der riesige Zwischenboss schon beeindruckend war, der Rest mich aber nicht überzeugen konnte. Das waren ja immer so kleine Arenaabschnitte, wo, ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt, gefühlt einfach sämtliche Monster des Levels auf dich zulaufen. Das war ja fast wie "Serious Sam", für viele auch ein Klassiker, ich fand's nur blöd. 

Dafür hat mir "Psychonauts" besser gefallen als dir, hehe. 


Spiele, neben "Diablo 3" (PS3) auch "Crysis 3". Naja, für mich ist das Spiel quasi ein "Mercedes". Schaut gut aus, ist technisch nahezu perfekt, schafft es aber nicht, mich auf emotionaler Ebene anzusprechen. (Die einzige Ausnahme ist der "SLS AMG Roadster", welcher offen eine schöne Linienführung und tolle Proportionen hat. Und vlt. der "SL 55 AMG".)

Momentan läuft jeder Abschnitt in "Crysis 3" etwa so ab: Du betrittst den Level, hörst dir mal das Briefing über Funk an, während du im Visormodus die Umgebung nach Gegnern scannst und diese markierst. Dann schleichst du (bzw. ich, weil den Stealthmodus bevorzugend) von Deckung zu Deckung und knipst, möglichst leise, die feindlichen Soldaten aus. Wenn du Pech hast, wird dein Tun entdeckt und Alarm geschlagen, was ein bis vlt. drei Mal frische Trupps ausspuckt. Ist das Kontingent der Gegner erschöpft, der Abschnitt sicher, rennst du einfach zum Ausgang, um das gleiche im nächsten Level zu tun...

Zwar bietet die Umgebung prinzipiell genug Variation, um anders vorzugehen, es war bisher aber einfach nicht notwendig bzw. der Ansporn nicht vorhanden. Mal gucken, ob ich das bis zum Ende durchstehe, bevor ich die Midgame Crysis bekomme...


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Der Libro schmeißt dir die älteren Painkiller Ableger in diversen Editionen ja hinterher, bisher konnte ich mich nicht überwinden, einen zu kaufen. Bin noch von der allerersten Demo geschädigt. Wo der riesige Zwischenboss schon beeindruckend war, der Rest mich aber nicht überzeugen konnte. Das waren ja immer so kleine Arenaabschnitte, wo, ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt, gefühlt einfach sämtliche Monster des Levels auf dich zulaufen. Das war ja fast wie "Serious Sam", für viele auch ein Klassiker, ich fand's nur blöd.
> 
> Dafür hat mir "Psychonauts" besser gefallen als dir, hehe.
> 
> ...


 
Ja genau durch den Libro bin ich ja zu Painkiller gekommen, das waren so herrlich billige Games um 1,99 und 2,99... dann hab ich mal eins ausprobiert und war total hingerissen davon. Mittlerweile hab ich alle Teile zuhause, Painkiller Hell&Damnation hab ich mir direkt zu Release gekauft, die Collectors-Edition sogar  Als einziger Teil hat mir bis zuletzt "Reccuring Evil" gefehlt, das hab ich beim Libro nie gefunden, also hab ichs mir beim Summer Sale gekauft, damit meine Sammlung vollständig ist. Vor etwa einem Monat hab ichs dann beim Libro auch entdeckt und hab's physisch auch noch mal gekauft, somit hab' ichs auch auf dem Regal komplett 
Zu Hell & Damnation hab ich alle bisherigen DLC's gekauft, einfach nur Hammer, ich steh total drauf.

Letztes Wochenende hab' ich mir die beiden Nekrovision-Teile gekauft, die so ähnlich sind wie PK, aber halt echt nur ähnlich... umso mehr hab ich mich jetzt gefreut, das ein neues DLC raus ist  

Wegen Crysis überlege ich schon richtig lange rum, ich hab Crysis Wars und Crysis Warhead daheim, aber keine richtigen Crysis-Teile. Letztes Wochenende war Crysis 2 in Aktion auf Steam und ich war echt nahe dran es zu kaufen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob mir das Gameplay gefallen wird. Zombies klatschen in der Großstadt.... das kann man ja mittlerweile in vielen Games. So wie du Crysis 3 beschreibst, klingt das echt nicht übel.... irgendwie ähnlich wie in Deus-Ex HR?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wegen Crysis überlege ich schon richtig lange rum, ich hab Crysis Wars und Crysis Warhead daheim, aber keine richtigen Crysis-Teile. Letztes Wochenende war Crysis 2 in Aktion auf Steam und ich war echt nahe dran es zu kaufen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob mir das Gameplay gefallen wird. Zombies klatschen in der Großstadt.... das kann man ja mittlerweile in vielen Games. So wie du Crysis 3 beschreibst, klingt das echt nicht übel.... irgendwie ähnlich wie in Deus-Ex HR?


 Häh ???
In Crysis hast du es mit Menschen und Außerirdischen zu tun... Und mit ziemlich guter KI obendrein. Aber Zombies ??? Kein Stück, meine Liebe.


----------



## svd (17. Oktober 2013)

Die "Crysis 2 Limited Edition" hab ich beim Libro letzens für einen (!) Euro mitgenommen. Also, da konnte ich einfach nicht anders. 
Hab's aber zuerst auf PS3 gespielt und irgendwo in der Mitte pausiert und nie wieder aufgenommen.

Oh, wenn "Crysis 3" jetzt für dich "nicht übel" rüberkommt, muss ich mir, wegen Themaverfehlung, einen Fünfer geben. 
Es ist jetzt nicht schlecht, das Gameplay hinkt der Grafik aber weit hinterher (weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit). 

Mit einem Vergleich zu "Human Revolution" kann ich leider nicht dienen. Hab's hier zwar seit Monaten liegen, aber noch nie gespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Oktober 2013)

Könnt ihr mal einen Unwissenden aufklären und kuz "Libro" erläutern  ? Das sagt mir gerade null-komma-nix...


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal einen Unwissenden aufklären und kuz "Libro" erläutern  ? Das sagt mir gerade null-komma-nix...


 
Tante Wiki hilft dir da gerne aus: 
Libro – Wikipedia


----------



## svd (17. Oktober 2013)

Ja, früher ein Schreibwarenladen, wo du deine Schulhefte, Geodreieck und Kram gekauft hast, später die "Bravo Shitz" oder "Kuschel Kotz" auf Compact Disk, und heute halt auch Videospiele, Blu-rays etc.

Besonders zeichnet sich der Laden durch die Inkompetenz Unwissenheit der Mitarbeiter in Sachen Videospiele und Marktpreise aus.
Wo du oft den Kopf schüttelst, weil das gleiche Spiel dreimal im Regal, zu jeweils drei verschiedenen (!) Preisen steht, oder zB "Metro 2033" noch €39.99 kostet, kannst du dort in der Grabbelkiste richtige Schätze und Schnäppchen finden.

Wie damals das englische "Quake 4" für €2,49, die englische "Alone in the Dark (200 Limited Edition" (mit hässlischer Carnby Figur) für €6,99, "Bully - Die Ehrenrunde" für €2,99, "Anomaly - Warzone Earth" für €1,99 (noch lange vor den Steam Sales) etc.
Natürlich alles in physikalischer Form. Und natürlich in der PEGI Version.


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Häh ???
> In Crysis hast du es mit Menschen und Außerirdischen zu tun... Und mit ziemlich guter KI obendrein. Aber Zombies ??? Kein Stück, meine Liebe.



Ach so, Ausserirdische sind das, genau, stimmt ja... hab immer nur die Rückseite der Packung gelesen.



svd schrieb:


> Die "Crysis 2 Limited Edition" hab ich beim Libro letzens für einen (!) Euro mitgenommen. Also, da konnte ich einfach nicht anders.
> Hab's aber zuerst auf PS3 gespielt und irgendwo in der Mitte pausiert und nie wieder aufgenommen.
> 
> Oh, wenn "Crysis 3" jetzt für dich "nicht übel" rüberkommt, muss ich mir, wegen Themaverfehlung, einen Fünfer geben.
> ...



Boah Hammer, wenn ich das gesehen hätte, hätte ich es auch sofort eingepackt. Würdest du also sagen, das Crysis 2 viel besser ist als Crysis 3?
In HR musste man sich auch rumschleichen und sich anschleichen und so lautlos wie möglich killen, damit man die anderen nicht darauf aufmerksam macht. Das meinte ich mit Ähnlichkeit, ich hab' HR auch nicht durchgespielt, wahrscheinlich nur ein Drittel davon.


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Besonders zeichnet sich der Laden durch die Inkompetenz Unwissenheit der Mitarbeiter in Sachen Videospiele und Marktpreise aus.
> Wo du oft den Kopf schüttelst, weil das gleiche Spiel dreimal im Regal, zu jeweils drei verschiedenen (!) Preisen steht, oder zB "Metro 2033" noch €39.99 kostet, kannst du dort in der Grabbelkiste richtige Schätze und Schnäppchen finden.
> 
> Wie damals das englische "Quake 4" für €2,49, die englische "Alone in the Dark (200 Limited Edition" (mit hässlischer Carnby Figur) für €6,99, "Bully - Die Ehrenrunde" für €2,99, "Anomaly - Warzone Earth" für €1,99 (noch lange vor den Steam Sales) etc.
> Natürlich alles in physikalischer Form. Und natürlich in der PEGI Version.


 
Besser könnte man das nicht beschreiben , ich habe letztends Call of Juarez gesehen, 1 x um 3,99 und 2 x um 6,99... hab' fix die Packung um 3,99 eingepackt  Ganz krass fällt mir auch der Preisunterschied von Red Faction - Armageddon auf, das noch immer auf Steam und auch bei einem Laden ein paar Meter neben dem Libro €19,90 kostet, ich hab' beim Libro die Command & Recon Edition um € 4,90 gekauft .
Wenn man sich da mit den Preisen ein wenig auskennt, kann man beim Libro total gut zuschlagen, die haben dort so wenig Ahnung, ich glaub' die würfeln morgens die Preise 

Letztens hab ich mir The Darkness II um 14,90 gekauft, das Game gabs auch noch in einer Sonderedition um 29,90... also doch ums doppelte. Eine Verkäuferin stand in der Nähe, das Licht war recht schlecht, die Schrift auf der Packung sehr klein, darum erlaubte ich mir zu fragen, was denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Games sei. Ich bekam zur Antwort, das man keine Einschulung zu jedem Game erhalte, man setzt voraus, das sich Kunden im Vorfeld darüber informieren.
Dabei hätte sie ja nur auf den Packungen vergleichen müssen ob sie einen Unterschied sieht.... denn wie gesagt, mir war das Licht zu schlecht und die Schrift zu klein


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2013)

also sobald Deus Ex HR sein Upgrade-DLC hat würde ich mir das echt nochmal ansehen
Auch ist es ja nicht so das man so rumschleichen musste, man konnte ja auch Offensive vorgehen, wobei das schleichen dann doch schon irgendwo das bessere Mittel war, zumindest für mich
Und das Upgrade sollte man deswegen mitnehmen weil die Bosskämpfe nochmal überarbeitet wurden, die so im Hauptspiel halt echt nen graus waren

Und naja, der Unterschied zu Crysis dürfte halt der sein, das Crysis ein Shooter mit verschiedenen Gadgets ist und Deus Ex halt ein Rollenspiel mit Pistolen und Shootermechaniken


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Boah Hammer, wenn ich das gesehen hätte, hätte ich es auch sofort eingepackt. Würdest du also sagen, das Crysis 2 viel besser ist als Crysis 3?
> In HR musste man sich auch rumschleichen und sich anschleichen und so lautlos wie möglich killen, damit man die anderen nicht darauf aufmerksam macht. Das meinte ich mit Ähnlichkeit, ich hab' HR auch nicht durchgespielt, wahrscheinlich nur ein Drittel davon.


 
Crysis 2 finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schlecht im Vergleich zu Teil 1 + Warhead.
Die Freiheiten, die man aufgrund des offenen Terrains im Vorgänger + AddOn hatte, sind nun Geschichte - diese werden einem nur noch vorgegaukelt, während es im Prinzip egal ist, welchen Weg man einschlägt. War froh, als ich mir Crysis 2 fertig war ... definitiv *keine* Empfehlung von mir!

HR ist ne komplett andere Liga - das Spiel ist aber einfach genial!
Kann man auch komplett durchspielen, ohne jemanden zu killen (außer Bossfights - inwieweit diese im Directors Cut geändert wurden, weiß ich nicht) und es bietet vielfältige Möglichkeiten, wie man die verschiedenen Gebiete / Aufgaben lösen kann.


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Crysis 2 finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schlecht im Vergleich zu Teil 1 + Warhead.
> Die Freiheiten, die man aufgrund des offenen Terrains im Vorgänger + AddOn hatte, sind nun Geschichte - diese werden einem nur noch vorgegaukelt, während es im Prinzip egal ist, welchen Weg man einschlägt. War froh, als ich mir Crysis 2 fertig war ... definitiv *keine* Empfehlung von mir!
> 
> HR ist ne komplett andere Liga - das Spiel ist aber einfach genial!
> Kann man auch komplett durchspielen, ohne jemanden zu killen (außer Bossfights - inwieweit diese im Directors Cut geändert wurden, weiß ich nicht) und es bietet vielfältige Möglichkeiten, wie man die verschiedenen Gebiete / Aufgaben lösen kann.


 
Welches Crysis würdest du empfehlen? Was sind Wars und Warhead eigentlich genau zu Crysis 1, 2 und 3?


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2013)

Wenn, dann würde ich Crysis 1 und Warhead empfehlen.

Crysis Wars ist nur der MultiplayerModus, der bei Teil 1 dabei ist und Warhead ist das Add-On zu Crysis 1.


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Welches Crysis würdest du empfehlen? Was sind Wars und Warhead eigentlich genau zu Crysis 1, 2 und 3?


 
Warhead erzählt eine paralelle Geschichte von einem anderen Charakter von Crysis 1
Es ist halt ein Stand Alone Addon
Und Crysis Wars war der Multiplayermodus davon

*argh*
Böser Walisisches Drachie


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Danke, damit kann ich Warhead auch auf die Liste der interessanten Spiele setzen, die ich schon habe und noch "abarbeiten" muss


----------



## svd (17. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, mir persönlich gefällt noch immer "Crysis 1" am besten, obwohl es, objektiv gesehen, auch kein geniales, aber sehr schönes, Spiel ist.
Ganz toll fand ich

die große Welt (Insel)
den nachvollziehbaren Weg über's Eiland
dessen Tempo du selbst bestimmen kannst
die glaubwürdig platzierten (weil stationiert oder patrouillierend) Gegner
den coolen Nanosuit (damals noch mit vier Modi, voll kompliziert )
der manchmal fordernde Schwierigkeitsgrad (Helikopter!)
usw.

Das war, anno 2007, einfach grandios. In "Warhead" war ja der, noch coole, "Psycho" der Protagonist. Da das allgemeine Tempo aber höher gewesen, du öfter mal gehetzt worden bist und es dem noch gar nicht alten Vorgänger *zu* ähnlich gewesen ist, hat es mir unterm Strich nicht ganz so getaugt.

"Crysis 2" war ein Tritt zwischen die Beine, da die bisherige Miniserie irgendwie umgekrempelt worden ist. Landflucht in die Stadt, vergleichsweise winzige Schlauchlevel, "Zipfelmützen Aliens", viele "Michael Bay Momente", unnötige Parkourmechanik...
Ich habe bei "Crysis 2" einfach nur das Gefühl gehabt, dass Crytek (oder EA?) den Schwerpunkt des Spiels auf den Multiplayerteil (alle Welt hat damals "Modern Warfare 2" oder "Bad Company 2" gespielt) und die parallele Veröffentlichung auf den Konsolen gelegt hatte.

"Crysis 3" ist eine Mischung aus 1 und 2, platziert sich in meiner persönlichen Wertung auch dort, wenn auch näher an Teil 2.
Größere Levels mit alternativen Wegen, viel Zeugs wie Munitionskisten, Wurfgeschosse, leicht entflammbare Fässer, die in der Theorie ein abwechslungsreiches Gameplay suggerieren. Praktisch jedoch keine Rolle spielen, weil du mit "sehr viel schleichen, viel leise töten, bissi hacken" gut durch jedes Level kommst, Und du kämpfst ja quasi in diesen, mal mehr oder weniger großen "Arenen", bis keine Gegner da sind und du "eine Runde weiter" kommst. Als wären, für den Singleplayermodus, lieblos (dumme) KI Gegner in große Multiplayer Maps gesetzt worden. Und diese durch "Michael Bay Momente" und Zwischensequenzen miteinander verknüpft werden. 

Naja, allen Spielen ist aber, EA typisch, eine ziemlich gute Vertonung (sogar auf deutsch) gemein. Und man merkt doch einen hohen Produktionswert, der sich, für C3, aber trotzdem eher nicht in den Verkaufszahlen wiederspiegeln wird...


----------



## stawacz (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Welches Crysis würdest du empfehlen? Was sind Wars und Warhead eigentlich genau zu Crysis 1, 2 und 3?


 ganz klar teil 1  !!!


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

1, 3, 2 wäre auch meine Reihenfolge. Teil 3 lohnt sich bei potentem Rechner allein schon der Referenzgrafik wegen.
Aber das ist im Prinzip ja immer so bei Crytek.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> 1, 3, 2 wäre auch meine Reihenfolge. Teil 3 lohnt sich bei potentem Rechner allein schon der Referenzgrafik wegen.
> Aber das ist im Prinzip ja immer so bei Crytek.


 Teil 1 habe ich durchgespielt. Teil 2 und 3 habe ich jeweils aufgrund von akuter Langeweile abgebrochen....


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

Teil 2 war schon recht durchwachsen, aber im Nachfolger haben sie sich schon wieder etwas gesteigert. Ich finde den konnte man recht gut durchspielen. Die Grafik war genial, die Spielwelt und das Gameplay wieder etwas offener/flexibler und die Geschichte + Charaktere durchaus interessanter.
Am Ende war es zwar kein herausragender Titel und allein die Optik bleibt im Gedächtnis, aber es hat sich für mich auch nicht nach Zeitverschwendung angefühlt.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Teil 2 war schon recht durchwachsen, aber im Nachfolger haben sie sich schon wieder etwas gesteigert. Ich finde den konnte man recht gut durchspielen. Die Grafik war genial, die Spielwelt und das Gameplay wieder etwas offener/flexibler und die Geschichte + Charaktere durchaus interessanter.
> Am Ende war es zwar kein herausragender Titel und allein die Optik bleibt im Gedächtnis, aber es hat sich für mich auch nicht nach Zeitverschwendung angefühlt.


 Naja, der dritte Teil war sicherlich schön zum Ankucken, aber spätestens nach zwei Stunden hatte ich mich satt gesehen und dann war es nur noch eintöniges Shootergameplay. Wenn ein Shooter mich dazu zwingt, zwei volle Magazine auf ein einzelnes Alien schießen zu müssen, bevor es tot umfällt, dann ist das für meine Begrifft kein gutes Balancing bzw. seltsam. Und so richtig Spaß macht es auch nicht. Aber für 10-20€ kann man sich das als Shooter-Fan (der ich nicht bin) sicherlich mal anschauen....


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das stimmt. Die Viecher konnten echt eine Menge einstecken. Das war vielleicht etwas übertrieben.
Aber keine Ahnung wie das auf den niedrigeren Schwierigkeitsgraden war, ich hab es auf "schwer" durchgezockt.

Um Geld mache ich mir da keine Gedanken, das Spiel hat mich nix gekostet, da Graka-Beilage.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Die Viecher konnten echt eine Menge einstecken. Das war vielleicht etwas übertrieben.
> Aber keine Ahnung wie das auf den niedrigeren Schwierigkeitsgraden war, ich hab es auf "schwer" durchgezockt.
> 
> Um Geld mache ich mir da keine Gedanken, das Spiel hat mich nix gekostet, da Graka-Beilage.


 Da war bei mir Bioshock Infinite dabei. Ob das nun besser oder schlechter ist, sei mal dahingestellt...

(Für meinen Geschmack gibt sich das nicht viel...)


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

Dann müsstest du Crysis 3 doch auch haben. 
Mein Never Settle bestand aus Infinite und Crysis 3 (später gab es dann noch Far Cry Blood Dragon dazu).


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du Crysis 3 doch auch haben.
> Mein Never Settle bestand aus Infinite und Crysis 3 (später gab es dann noch Far Cry Blood Dragon dazu).


 
Nope, bei mir gabs Bioshock Infinite und Tomb Raider. Crysis 3 gabs glaube ich nur für die 79XX Karten, während die 78XX Karten Tomb Raider bekommen haben. FC Blood Dragon hab ich dann später auch noch dazu bekommen.


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nope, bei mir gabs Bioshock Infinite und Tomb Raider. Crysis 3 gabs glaube ich nur für die 79XX Karten, während die 78XX Karten Tomb Raider bekommen haben. FC Blood Dragon hab ich dann später auch noch dazu bekommen.


 Ah genau, ganz vergessen. Da gab es unterschiedliche Bundles.
Wobei ich mich damals gefragt habe, warum man als Anreiz bei den teureren Modellen nicht mehr Spiele bekommt, sondern einfach eins ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## Monalye (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Da war bei mir Bioshock Infinite dabei. Ob das nun besser oder schlechter ist, sei mal dahingestellt...
> 
> (Für meinen Geschmack gibt sich das nicht viel...)



Bioshock Infinite gehört für mich unter die Topspiele des Jahres 2013, wenn nicht gar als das Topspiel.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Bioshock Infinite gehört für mich unter die Topspiele des Jahres 2013, wenn nicht gar als das Topspiel.



Jaja, ich weiß, die meisten finden es TOLL und das ist ja auch eine berechtigte Meinung. 

Für mich persönlich ist es nicht mehr als ein durchschnittlicher Shooter, der viel zu viel falsch macht, um wirklich gut zu sein....


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nope, bei mir gabs Bioshock Infinite und Tomb Raider. Crysis 3 gabs glaube ich nur für die 79XX Karten, während die 78XX Karten Tomb Raider bekommen haben. FC Blood Dragon hab ich dann später auch noch dazu bekommen.



Dito. Das war übrigens der Grund, warum ich zur 7870 gegriffen habe - Crysis 3 hatte mich null interessiert, nachdem ich Teil 1 schon ziemlich öde fand.

Auf FC Blood Dragon könnte ich mal einen Blick werfen, habe das bislang nicht angerührt. Und Bioshock Infinite könnte ich endlich mal weiterspielen - aber ich hab's einfach nicht mit FPS.


----------



## Monalye (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Jaja, ich weiß, die meisten finden es TOLL und das ist ja auch eine berechtigte Meinung.
> 
> Für mich persönlich ist es nicht mehr als ein durchschnittlicher Shooter, der viel zu viel falsch macht, um wirklich gut zu sein....


 
Ui, was ist bei dem Game deiner Meinung nach falsch gemacht worden?


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ui, was ist bei dem Game deiner Meinung nach falsch gemacht worden?


 Oh nein, bitte nicht noch einmal.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Oh nein, bitte nicht noch einmal.


 Hehe....

Wenn ich den Link finde, wo ich das mal erörtert habe, poste ich den...


----------



## Monalye (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Oh nein, bitte nicht noch einmal.



Oh sorry, steht das schon wo? Hier in diesem Beitrag? Ok, ich suche 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Hehe....
> 
> Wenn ich den Link finde, wo ich das mal erörtert habe, poste ich den...


 
Wie konnte mir das nur entgehen  Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil ich recht spät auf die Bioshock-Reihe aufmerksam wurde und Infinite erst im Juli gespielt habe, da war die Diskussion darüber bestimmt längst beendet


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Oh sorry, steht das schon wo? Hier in diesem Beitrag? Ok, ich suche


 Da musst du nicht lange suchen, es steht quasi überall.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Oh sorry, steht das schon wo? Hier in diesem Beitrag? Ok, ich suche


 Irgendwo zwischen "Gamepads sind scheisse", "Star Trek ist Müll" und "Der PC besiegt jede Next-Gen-Konsole"... Das Filtern könnte allerdings etwas aufwendiger sein, nur als Vorwarnung... ^^


----------



## Monalye (18. Oktober 2013)

Wow, hab grad etwas die SuFu strapaziert, um LC Meinungen zu finden und hab' dabei einen aktuellen Artikel entdeckt, den ich auch komplett übersehen habe http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...abeth-ken-levine-bittet-fans-aufzuhoeren.html

Schon blöd, ab und zu ist soviel Arbeit in der Firma, das ich 2 - 3 Tage hintereinander zu kaputt bin den PC anzuwerfen, da entgehen einem glatt solche Highlights.... gleich mal ans Schmökern machen


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Irgendwo zwischen "Gamepads sind scheisse", "Star Trek ist Müll" und "Der PC besiegt jede Next-Gen-Konsole"... Das Filtern könnte allerdings etwas aufwendiger sein, nur als Vorwarnung... ^^


 Das ist aber etwas undifferenziert, mein Guter. Das muss heißen "die neuen Star Trek Filme sind Müll", "Gamepads sind scheiße für die meisten Spiele" und der "PC ist technisch jeder Next-Gen Konsole überlegen". Und außerdem ist das nur ein sehr kleiner Teil meines Repertoires....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist aber etwas undifferenziert, mein Guter. Das muss heißen "die neuen Star Trek Filme sind Müll", "Gamepads sind scheiße für die meisten Spiele" und der "PC ist technisch jeder Next-Gen Konsole überlegen". Und außerdem ist das nur ein sehr kleiner Teil meines Repertoires....


 Ich wollte das alles jetzt nicht so detailliert wiedergeben. Das ist wenn DEIN Job, nicht meiner.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist aber etwas undifferenziert, mein Guter."PC ist technisch jeder Next-Gen Konsole überlegen".


 
auch falsch. 
'einige high end-pcs sind von der theoretischen leistungsfähigkeit schon jetzt kommenden next gen-konsolen überlegen.'
so wärs richtig. 
nichts zu danken.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wow, hab grad etwas die SuFu strapaziert, um LC Meinungen zu finden und hab' dabei einen aktuellen Artikel entdeckt, den ich auch komplett übersehen habe http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...abeth-ken-levine-bittet-fans-aufzuhoeren.html
> 
> Schon blöd, ab und zu ist soviel Arbeit in der Firma, das ich 2 - 3 Tage hintereinander zu kaputt bin den PC anzuwerfen, da entgehen einem glatt solche Highlights.... gleich mal ans Schmökern machen


Wenn du wirklich eine kritische Meinung zu Bioshock Infinite lesen willst, die sich inhaltlich und stilistisch lohnt, dann empfehle ich diese hier (die Kritik an anderen Reviewern - eigentlich der Aufhänger des Artikels - kannst du überlesen, wenn es dir nur um den Bioshock Infinite Test geht):
tevis thompson

Ich stimme mit den Punkten in diesem umfassenden Test (bzw hier wirklich ein "Review", was die Bezeichnung auch verdient) größtenteils überein, nur mein Fazit ist etwas weniger fatal: trotz aller Schwächen hat mir Bioshock Infinite nämlich immer noch teilweise Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es vor allem an der grandiosen Musik und dem Artdesign und weniger am Gameplay oder der Story lag... 


Edit: Das Gamespot Review von Tom McShea gibt meine Meinung auch recht gut wieder. Wertung: 4/10. http://www.gamespot.com/reviews/bioshock-infinite-a-fan-scorned/1900-6415464/
Allerdings bin ich auch kein allzu großer Fan des ersten Bioshocks.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auch falsch.
> 'einige high end-pcs sind von der theoretischen leistungsfähigkeit schon jetzt kommenden next gen-konsolen überlegen.'
> so wärs richtig.
> nichts zu danken.


 Haarspalterei!? Natürlich sind PCs Konsolen technisch überlegen. Nicht JEDER PC, aber die Plattform an sich mit ihren Möglichkeiten....


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich wollte das alles jetzt nicht so detailliert wiedergeben. Das ist wenn DEIN Job, nicht meiner.


 Schon möglich, aber falsche Beschuldigungen sind nicht gerad nett, findest du nicht?


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Haarspalterei!? Natürlich sind PCs Konsolen technisch überlegen. Nicht JEDER PC, aber die Plattform an sich mit ihren Möglichkeiten....


 
nee, darauf gehe ich wirklich nicht mehr ein. netter versuch...


----------



## Monalye (18. Oktober 2013)

Komisch, egal welchen Thread zu BS Infinite ich lese, alle diskutieren ausführlich über das Game, aber von LC finde ich dabei keine einzige Zeile, zb.
http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...roversen-shooter-leser-test-von-kaisan-2.html

http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...-take-two-meldet-positive-verkaufszahlen.html

http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...d-ballerorgie-leser-test-von-reddragon20.html

Irgendwas mach ich falsch, oder meine SuFu hat alle Comments von LC ausgeblendet


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

> _BioShock Infinite_ is the worst game of the year.


Da habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> oder meine SuFu hat alle Comments von LC ausgeblendet


 Soviel Kompetenz habe ich der Suchfunktion gar nicht zugetraut.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Da habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.


 Tja, selber schuld (erträgst wohl keine abweichenden Meinungen)..... 

Der Test ist besser als alles, was man hier auf PCG zu lesen bekommt. Und das nicht etwa wegen der "Wertung"...


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Komisch, egal welchen Thread zu BS Infinite ich lese, alle diskutieren ausführlich über das Game, aber von LC finde ich dabei keine einzige Zeile, zb.
> http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...roversen-shooter-leser-test-von-kaisan-2.html
> 
> http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...-take-two-meldet-positive-verkaufszahlen.html
> ...


 Test habe ich keinen geschrieben, nur mal irgendwo meinen Senf in den Comments dazu abgegeben.... 

Aber wie gesagt, ich emfpehle dir die von mir verlinkten Tests. Besser hätte ich es persönlich nicht schreiben können (eher das Gegenteil).


----------



## Monalye (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Test habe ich keinen geschrieben, nur mal irgendwo meinen Senf in den Comments dazu abgegeben....
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, ich emfpehle dir die von mir verlinkten Tests. Besser hätte ich es persönlich nicht schreiben können (eher das Gegenteil).



Das meinte ich ja, ich habe alle diese Threads nach deinem "Senf" durchsucht, aber nichts zu finden, kein Wörtchen 
Ich hab' ja extra nach Artikeln gesucht, wo du vielleicht etwas dazu gesagt haben könntest, vor allem Artikel mit vielen Statements wie diese.


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Tja, selber schuld (erträgst wohl keine abweichenden Meinungen).....


 Das schon, aber diese Aussage ist keine Meinung, sondern pure Provokation.
Es sei denn, der Autor hat in diesem Jahr nur ~2 Spiele gespielt und das andere hat ihm besser gefallen.
Er müsste noch "the" durch "my" ersetzen und dann stimmt der Satz sogar.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das schon, aber diese Aussage ist keine Meinung, sondern pure Provokation.
> Es sei denn, der Autor hat in diesem Jahr nur ~2 Spiele gespielt und das andere hat ihm besser gefallen.
> Er müsste noch "the" durch "my" ersetzen und dann stimmt der Satz sogar.


 Wenn du den Test mal lesen würdest, anstatt über deine eigene Meinung zu schwadronieren, würde dir vielleicht auffallen, dass er diesen Eingangssatz sehr wohl begründet. Denn du bist scheinbar der festen Meinung, dass jeder BS Infinite lieben muss, nur weil du selbst so denkst...


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Das meinte ich ja, ich habe alle diese Threads nach deinem "Senf" durchsucht, aber nichts zu finden, kein Wörtchen
> Ich hab' ja extra nach Artikeln gesucht, wo du vielleicht etwas dazu gesagt haben könntest, vor allem Artikel mit vielen Statements wie diese.


 Lass gut sein, das ist die Zeit nicht wert. 

Lies einfach die verlinkten Tests, da hast du deutlich mehr davon. Du musst natürlich keineswegs damit übereinstimmen, aber es ist doch ganz gut, wenn man auch mal eine andere Perspektive kennen lernt. "BS Infinite ist das Spiel des Jahres" Tests hast du bestimmt schon genug gelesen...


----------



## Monalye (18. Oktober 2013)

Bioshock Infinite (die gesamte Bioshock-Reihe) gehört für mich zu den Spielen, bei denen ich es richtig schade finde, das ich sie schon kenne und somit die Erfahrung des ersten Erlebens nicht mehr machen kann. Diesen Eindruck haben bei mir noch nicht viele Spiele hinterlassen, bisher nur die Dead-Space-Reihe (klar), RAGE und die komplette Painkiller-Serie. The Darkness II, das ich gerade spiele, ist auf einem guten Weg dahin, davon bin ich momentan auch sehr beeindruckt. 

Bei denen tuts mir richtig leid, das ich sie nicht mehr erstmals kennenlernen kann , das war damals so ein großartiges Erlebnis 



LordCrash schrieb:


> . Du musst natürlich keineswegs damit übereinstimmen, aber es ist doch ganz gut, wenn man auch mal eine andere Perspektive kennen lernt.



Genau darum gings mir ja, ich selber habe nichts negatives festgestellt, was nicht heissen muss, das es nicht genug negatives gegeben hätte, was anderen missfallen hat, genau das kennen zu lernen hätte mich interessiert.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Bioshock Infinite (die gesamte Bioshock-Reihe) gehört für mich zu den Spielen, bei denen ich es richtig schade finde, das ich sie schon kenne und somit die Erfahrung des ersten Erlebens nicht mehr machen kann. Diesen Eindruck haben bei mir noch nicht viele Spiele hinterlassen, bisher nur die Dead-Space-Reihe (klar), RAGE und die komplette Painkiller-Serie. The Darkness II, das ich gerade spiele, ist auf einem guten Weg dahin, davon bin ich momentan auch sehr beeindruckt.
> 
> Bei denen tuts mir richtig leid, das ich sie nicht mehr erstmals kennenlernen kann , das war damals so ein großartiges Erlebnis


 Hm, dies trifft bei mir nur aus sehr wenige Spiele zu, vlt Baldurs Gate 2 und The Walking Dead.


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Denn du bist scheinbar der festen Meinung, dass jeder BS Infinite lieben muss


 Das sagst du.
Aber wie soll man einen Autor ernst nehmen, der Infinite schlechter sieht als z.B. ein Ride to Hell?


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Bei denen tuts mir richtig leid, das ich sie nicht mehr erstmals kennenlernen kann


 Irgendwann im Alter wirst vielleicht doch nochmal die Möglichkeit dazu haben.


----------



## Enisra (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Irgendwann im Alter wirst vielleicht doch nochmal die Möglichkeit dazu haben.


 
nja, das Problem ist nur das man dann auch vergessen hat was ein Computer ist
nebst anderen Dingen ...


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das sagst du.
> Aber wie soll man einen Autor ernst nehmen, der Infinite schlechter sieht als z.B. ein Ride to Hell?


Muss der Tester jetzt JEDES Spiel getestet haben, um irgendwie glaubhaft zu sein? Dann tausche halt das "the" gegen ein "my" aus, wenn dir der Satz so zuwider ist. Das ändert nichts an den Punkten im Text, auf die der Autor zu Sprechen kommt....

Mein Güte, anstatt den Test als Ganzes zu nehmen, hängst du dich an einem (sehr wohl provokanten) Satz auf, nur weil dir scheinbar die Gesamtaussage des Textes nicht passt oder weil du schlicht zu faul zum Lesen bist. Wenn du als Diskutant auch nur halbwegs ernst genommen werden willst, solltest du dich wirklich mal fragen, ob es nicht Sinn machen würde, sich über das Thema auch zu informieren, bevor man irgendwelche Posts schreibt....


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Genau darum gings mir ja, ich selber habe nichts negatives festgestellt, was nicht heissen muss, das es nicht genug negatives gegeben hätte, was anderen missfallen hat, genau das kennen zu lernen hätte mich interessiert.


 Warum "hätte"? Du hast doch immer noch die Möglichkeit, die entsprechenden Tests zu lesen... 

Den hier (Empfehlung!): tevis thompson
oder den hier: BioShock Infinite Review - GameSpot
oder den hier: Review: BioShock Infinite | PC PowerPlay Magazine

Alle mit unterschiedlichen Wertungen, aber alle kommen auf die Schwächen von Infinite zu sprechen. Da sieht man mal, wie die Einschätzung mancher Dinge auseinander gehen kann....


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Oktober 2013)

*heul*

*tieflufthol*

Crash, Du brauchst definitiv eine Freundin (oder Freund, ich will niemanden diskriminieren).


----------



## Enisra (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Muss der Tester jetzt JEDES Spiel getestet haben, um irgendwie glaubhaft zu sein? Dann tausche halt das "the" gegen ein "my" aus, wenn dir der Satz so zuwider ist. Das ändert nichts an den Punkten im Text, auf die der Autor zu Sprechen kommt....


 
Also Bioshock als schlechtestes Spiel des Jahres zu  bezeichen, das vorallem auch noch erst Anfang des Jahres raus kommt,  klingt halt nur nach einem Test der dazu dient Klicks zu generieren weil  da einer angeblich einen Kontroversen Test hat, also der 4players Weg
Nach so einem Satz kann man den auch nicht mehr Ernst nehmen und auch wenn man nicht alles spielen muss, man sollte doch irgendwie eine "kalibrierung" vornehmen damit man die Welt mit solchen Trollaussagen verschont, z.B. wie den Kalender lernen oder ein richtig mieses Spiel spielen


----------



## Monalye (18. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, das Problem ist nur das man dann auch vergessen hat was ein Computer ist
> nebst anderen Dingen ...


 
Wem sagst du das, letzte Woche war es bei mir tatsächlich so weit, das ich von meiner Mutter angerufen wurde, weil sie den Computer nicht eingeschalten bekam. Ich war kurz zuvor (nach einer langen Schicht, um halb 3 morgens aufgestanden, von 4 - 12 Uhr gearbeitet), hundemüde noch bei ihr und hab ihr alle Fotos von der Kamera auf den PC gespielt und bin dann nach Hause gefahren. 
Kaum das ich eingeschlafen war klingelte das Handy wie verrückt... sie wollte sich jetzt die Bilder ansehen, aber sie bekomme den PC nicht an.  Was ich denn getan hätte, das das jetzt alles nicht mehr funktioniert, da muss ich ja irgendwas verstellt haben und ich solle mich quasi sofort darum kümmern. 
Klarerweise bin ich an dem Tag nimma aus dem Bett, hab' aber am nächsten Tag nachgesehen, was da los sein kann. 
Naja.... sie hätte halt den Hauptschalter an der Steckdosenleiste auch einschalten müssen...
Sowas macht schon etwas Angst vorm älter werden.... sie wird nächstes Jahr 70.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> *heul*
> 
> *tieflufthol*
> 
> Crash, Du brauchst definitiv eine Freundin (oder Freund, ich will niemanden diskriminieren).


Was ist jetzt schon wieder dein Problem? Ich hab dich immer respektiert, Bremse, aber das schwindet gerade enorm, wenn du den Blödsinn von Exar hier auch noch unterstützt..... Ich versuche wenigstens, mir bei der Argumentation Mühe zu geben, während die meisten anderen nur nitpicking aus Langeweile betreiben (so ist zumindest mein Eindruck). Wenn euch eh egal ist, was ich schreibe, dann stellt mich eben auf die Ignore-Liste und fertig. Damit kann ich leben. Denn mit euch habe ich eigentlich gar nicht gesprochen, sondern nur von Monalye eine Frage beantwortet....


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Muss der Tester jetzt JEDES Spiel getestet haben, um irgendwie glaubhaft zu sein? Dann tausche halt das "the" gegen ein "my" aus, wenn dir der Satz so zuwider ist.


Natürlich muss er nicht jedes Spiel gespielt haben, aber warst nicht du es, der sich erst kürzlich über, als allgemeingültig hingestellte, Meinungen echauffiert hat? 

Den Text habe ich mittlerweile ganz gelesen. Manches kann ich verstehen, vieles ist für mich aber nicht nachvollziehbar. Damit kann ich aber leben.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Also Bioshock als schlechtestes Spiel des Jahres zu  bezeichen, das vorallem auch noch erst Anfang des Jahres raus kommt,  klingt halt nur nach einem Test der dazu dient Klicks zu generieren weil  da einer angeblich einen Kontroversen Test hat, also der 4players Weg
> Nach so einem Satz kann man den auch nicht mehr Ernst nehmen und auch wenn man nicht alles spielen muss, man sollte doch irgendwie eine "kalibrierung" vornehmen damit man die Welt mit solchen Trollaussagen verschont, z.B. wie den Kalender lernen oder ein richtig mieses Spiel spielen


 Test gelesen oder auch nach dem ersten Satz abgebrochen? Ich glaube nicht, dass es um Klickfang geht, denn der Artikel ist nicht mal im Kern über Bioshock, sondern über die Arbeitsweise anderer Reviewer. Bioshock Infinite ist nur der Aufhänger dazu. Darüber hinaus ist das keine Mainstream-Seite, sondern ein kleiner Blog ohne Werbung. Warum also Klicks produzieren.?

Natürlich ist das ein "provokativer" Einstieg und man muss dem auch keinesfalls zustimmen. Aber deswegen den ganzen Test zu verdammen, ohne ihn überhaupt gelesen zu haben, ist einfach faul, besserwisserisch und arrogant. Punkt. 

Das wars jetzt aber auch von mir dazu. Wer wirklich Interesse am Thema hat, kann ja selbst entscheiden, ob er den Test lesen möchte oder nicht.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Natürlich muss er nicht jedes Spiel gespielt haben, aber warst nicht du es, der sich erst kürzlich über, als allgemeingültig hingestellte, Meinungen echauffiert hat?
> 
> Den Text habe ich mittlerweile ganz gelesen. Manches kann ich verstehen, vieles ist für mich aber nicht nachvollziehbar. Damit kann ich aber leben.


 Für meine Begriffe ist ein Review zu 100% eine persönliche Meinung. Daher ist es auch nicht nötig, da überall ich und mein zu schreiben...


----------



## Enisra (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Klarerweise bin ich an dem Tag nimma aus dem Bett, hab' aber am nächsten Tag nachgesehen, was da los sein kann.
> Naja.... sie hätte halt den Hauptschalter an der Steckdosenleiste auch einschalten müssen...
> Sowas macht schon etwas Angst vorm älter werden.... sie wird nächstes Jahr 70.


 
ach du *stups*, da würde ich mir keine sorgen machen, ich kenne Leute die sind Jünger und machen den gleichen Fehler 
Die schließen am Fernseher von meiner Oma auch ständig die Kabel grottenfalsch an, verstellen dann alles ohne sich das Ding mal näher anzusehen oder auch mal zu schauen ob das Ding kein Signal bekommt weil der Falsche Eingang gewählt ist


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt schon wieder dein Problem? Ich hab dich immer respektiert, Bremse, aber das schwindet gerade enorm, wenn du den Blödsinn von Exar hier auch noch unterstützt..... Ich versuche wenigstens, mir bei der Argumentation Mühe zu geben, während die meisten anderen nur nitpicking aus Langeweile betreiben (so ist zumindest mein Eindruck). Wenn euch eh egal ist, was ich schreibe, dann stellt mich eben auf die Ignore-Liste und fertig. Damit kann ich leben. Denn mit euch habe ich eigentlich gar nicht gesprochen, sondern nur von Monalye eine Frage beantwortet....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Jetzt komm mal wieder runter. Warum fühlst *du* dich eigentlich wieder angegriffen, wenn man irgendeinen anderen Autor kritisiert?

Und ich bitte dich noch einmal, lass diese aggressiven Aussagen und Tonart doch einfach bleiben.
Du kannst mich gerne veralbern soviel du möchtest, das mache ich ja selber gern. Aber keiner mag es, wenn du ständig irgendwen anpampst.


----------



## Monalye (18. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach du *stups*, da würde ich mir keine sorgen machen, ich kenne Leute die sind Jünger und machen den gleichen Fehler
> Die schließen am Fernseher von meiner Oma auch ständig die Kabel grottenfalsch an, verstellen dann alles ohne sich das Ding mal näher anzusehen oder auch mal zu schauen ob das Ding kein Signal bekommt weil der Falsche Eingang gewählt ist


 
Bääähh, dabei ist TV ein Themengebiet das ich hasse, wenn ich da was anschließen oder gar einstellen soll wird das schnell zu einem Tagesauftrag. Sowas wieder grade zu biegen.... damit könnte man mich so richtig strafen 

Ich hab' sogar über ein Jahr lang meine PS2 nicht an den neuen Flachbild-TV angeschlossen, weil ich wusste, das das bei mir ein stundenlanger Auftrag wird, bis ich das zum Laufen bringe und da mal ein Bild bekomme. Mittlerweile hab ich es gemacht, aber ich müsste erst wieder rausfinden, was ich da am TV einstellen müsste, damit er auf die PS2 umschaltet.... ein Gruselthema für mich


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Jetzt komm mal wieder runter. Warum fühlst *du* dich eigentlich wieder angegriffen, wenn man irgendeinen anderen Autor kritisiert?
> 
> Und ich bitte dich noch einmal, lass diese aggressiven Aussagen und Tonart doch einfach bleiben.
> Du kannst mich gerne veralbern soviel du möchtest, das mache ich ja selber gern. Aber keiner mag es, wenn du ständig irgendwen anpampst.





Spoiler



Ich kann es nur nicht leiden, wenn jedes Thema sofort ins Lächerliche gezogen wird und es danach keine Chance mehr gibt, ernsthaft darüber zu diskutieren. Wenn ich dann leicht aggressiv werde, tut es mir leid, das geschieht dann im Eifer des Gefechts. Es ist eigentlich keine Absicht, jemanden persönlich anzupampen. Mir geht es immer nur um das Thema.


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Oktober 2013)

Also Infinite als schlechtestes Spiel dieser Generation zu bezeichnen ist schon hart und für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar 
Aber der Autor scheint ja eh eine recht eigenwillige Ansicht von Spielen zu haben, wenn er GTA V auch nur eine 4 von 10 geben würde


----------



## Enisra (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Bääähh, dabei ist TV ein Themengebiet das ich hasse, wenn ich da was anschließen oder gar einstellen soll wird das schnell zu einem Tagesauftrag. Sowas wieder grade zu biegen.... damit könnte man mich so richtig strafen


 
oh, das Ding ist dass das Grade Biegen meistens nur so ne Minute dauert, und naja, die haben sich das Ding halt nicht richtig angeschaut, nur auf die Seite und nicht die Rückseite oder den Receiver mit HDMI und SCART verbunden
Aber Computergeschichten sind da auch noch dabei


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Also Infinite als schlechtestes Spiel dieser Generation zu bezeichnen ist schon hart und für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar
> Aber der Autor scheint ja eh eine recht eigenwillige Ansicht von Spielen zu haben, wenn er GTA V auch nur eine 4 von 10 geben würde


 


> For its lack of humanity, for its fake guilt, for its flat boring  gameplay, for its 100 million dollar cost, for its cleverness, for its  cowardice, _BioShock Infinite_ is not just the worst game of the year.  It’s the worst game I’ve played this generation.


Für ihn sind halt Spiele "mehr" als nur sinnentleerte Freizeitbeschäftigung zum Gehirnabschalten...


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Für ihn sind halt Spiele "mehr" als nur sinnentleerte Freizeitbeschäftigung zum Gehirnabschalten...


 
Das sind Spiele wohl für die meisten hier im Forum 
Aber selbst du müsstest doch mit dieser Meinung nicht übereinstimmen oder? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hättest du Infinite doch eine 7 von 10 gegeben oder? Und das ist vom "schlechtesten Spiel dieser Generation" ja wohl noch meilenweit entfernt


----------



## Monalye (18. Oktober 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Also Infinite als schlechtestes Spiel dieser Generation zu bezeichnen ist schon hart und für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar


 
Das Problem dabei ist halt auch, wenn man sowas schon anfangs liest, wie der Autor das Game einschätzt, weiß man schon im vorhinein das im Artikel das Spiel komplett negativ zerpflückt wird. Man setzt bei so einer Aussage ("BioShock Infinite is the worst game of the year."), vor allem zu diesem Zeitpunkt des Jahres, keine objektive Meinung mehr voraus.

Man muss aber schon sagen, das er schreibt: "It’s the worst game I’ve played this generation", also das schlechteste Spiel, das ER in dieser Generation gespielt hat. Vielleicht hatte der gute Mann bisher das Glück keine richtig schlechten Spiele gespielt zu haben und weiß daher gar nicht, was ein schlechtes Spiel wirklich ist. Man könnte ihm mal ein Citadels oder so zum Testen anbieten....


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kann es nur nicht leiden, wenn jedes Thema sofort ins Lächerliche gezogen wird und es danach keine Chance mehr gibt, ernsthaft darüber zu diskutieren. Wenn ich dann leicht aggressiv werde, tut es mir leid, das geschieht dann im Eifer des Gefechts. Es ist eigentlich keine Absicht, jemanden persönlich anzupampen. Mir geht es immer nur um das Thema.


Du bist in Zukunft netter und ich werde dafür dein Profil nicht mit versteckten Peinlichkeiten modifizieren.
Deal?


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Für ihn sind halt Spiele "mehr" als nur sinnentleerte Freizeitbeschäftigung zum Gehirnabschalten...


Man  kann nun aber auch nicht behaupten, dass BI anspruchslos wäre. Hätte  ich mein Gehirn abgeschaltet wie bei Duke Nukem Forever, ich hätte von  der durchaus komplexeren Geschichte kaum etwas verstanden.
Sicher ist es kein Tolstoi, aber im Videospielsektor dann doch (leider) eine Ausnahme.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das sind Spiele wohl für die meisten hier im Forum
> Aber selbst du müsstest doch mit dieser Meinung nicht übereinstimmen oder? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hättest du Infinite doch eine 7 von 10 gegeben oder? Und das ist vom "schlechtesten Spiel dieser Generation" ja wohl noch meilenweit entfernt


 Richtig, für mich ist es ein durchschnittlicher Shooter, der immer noch Spaß machen kann (wobei ich mittlerweile eher zur 6 tendiere und auch in meinen Bewertungen dem allgemeinen Trend aufgesessen bin, in kaum einem Spiel eine schlechtere Wertung als eine 5 zu geben....). Aber das ist ja eben der Punkt. Alle diese Kritikpunkte habe ich auch, nur werte ich sie nicht ganz so hoch wie der Autor. Ich gestehe ihm aber die Meinung zu, DASS er sie so hoch wertet. Für mich persönlich ist Bioshock Infinite eine große Enttäuschung. Vielleicht wäre das auch der bessere Passus gewesen: denn mit "BS Infinite ist die größte Enttäuschung dieser Generation!" kann ich mich deutlich besser identifizieren....


----------



## Enisra (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist halt auch, wenn man sowas schon anfangs liest, wie der Autor das Game einschätzt, weiß man schon im vorhinein das im Artikel das Spiel komplett negativ zerpflückt wird. Man setzt bei so einer Aussage ("BioShock Infinite is the worst game of the year."), vor allem zu diesem Zeitpunkt des Jahres, keine objektive Meinung mehr voraus.
> 
> Man muss aber schon sagen, das er schreibt: "It’s the worst game I’ve played this generation", also das schlechteste Spiel, das ER in dieser Generation gespielt hat. Vielleicht hatte der gute Mann bisher das Glück keine richtig schlechten Spiele gespielt zu haben und weiß daher gar nicht, was ein schlechtes Spiel wirklich ist. Man könnte ihm mal ein Citadels oder so zum Testen anbieten....


 
ja, eigentlich kann man es nicht besser ausdrücken
solche Sprüche gleich am Anfang raushauen setzt halt instant eine Duftmarke

Ich muss ja ehrlich sagen, aber der Test hier von Robert und Felix war schon der beste für mich, da der eigentlich alles gesagt hat, was das Spiel ausmacht


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre das auch der bessere Passus gewesen: denn mit "BS Infinite ist die größte Enttäuschung dieser Generation!" kann ich mich deutlich besser identifizieren....


 
nee, das ist schon final fantasy 13.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Man  kann nun aber auch nicht behaupten, dass BI anspruchslos wäre. Hätte  ich mein Gehirn abgeschaltet wie bei Duke Nukem Forever, ich hätte von  der durchaus komplexeren Geschichte kaum etwas verstanden.
> Sicher ist es kein Tolstoi, aber im Videospielsektor dann doch (leider) eine Ausnahme.


 Hm, aber das Problem ist doch auch, dass Duke Nukem nie versucht hat, etwas mit "Inhalt" zu erzählen. Duke Nukem war immer ein Spiel, das genau das BummBumm Entertainment zum Abschalten bieten wollte. Mit BS Infinite ist das etwas anders. Das Spiel versagt so sehr, weil es sich selbst so hohe Ansprüche gesetzt hat. Es wollte grandiose Story und grandioser Shooter und grandioses Bioshock-Spiel in einem sein und es ist - meiner Meinung nach - praktisch auf allen Ebenen gescheitert, weil es schlicht in der Kombination nicht funktioniert bzw. den Ansprüchen nicht gerecht wird. Warum dem so ist, besprechen die verlinkten Tests meiner Meinung nach eigentlich ziemlich gut. 

Als Ergänzung noch ein kleines Video, warum Infinite als Bioshock Spiel nicht so richtig "funktioniert" (natürlich auch nur eine Meinung)... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IU_AG5MXohs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist halt auch, wenn man sowas schon anfangs liest, wie der Autor das Game einschätzt, weiß man schon im vorhinein das im Artikel das Spiel komplett negativ zerpflückt wird. Man setzt bei so einer Aussage ("BioShock Infinite is the worst game of the year."), vor allem zu diesem Zeitpunkt des Jahres, keine objektive Meinung mehr voraus.


Naja, meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine "objektive Meinung". Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich selbst und einer der Punkte, den ich (und der Autor) anderen "Testern" vorwerfen. Dieses Review ist zu 100% eine subjektive Meinung zum Spiel und das sollte sie auch sein. Das wird schon mit dem ersten Satz klar, aber das ist keine schlechte Sache imo.... 



> Man muss aber schon sagen, das er schreibt: "It’s the worst game I’ve played this generation", also das schlechteste Spiel, das ER in dieser Generation gespielt hat. Vielleicht hatte der gute Mann bisher das Glück keine richtig schlechten Spiele gespielt zu haben und weiß daher gar nicht, was ein schlechtes Spiel wirklich ist. Man könnte ihm mal ein Citadels oder so zum Testen anbieten....


Hm, ich denke, das kommt eher von der Enttäuschung. Ein Spiel, von dem man viel erwartet, kann beim Spielen eine viel schlechtere Erfahrung bieten, wenn es nicht so ist, wie man es erhofft hat, als die Erfahrung eines "schlechten" Spiels, von dem man vorher schon nichts erwartet hat. Wie Menschen sind nun mal keine objektiven Wesen, wir sind emotions- und unterbewusstseinsgesteuerte Wesen...


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hm, aber das Problem ist doch auch, dass Duke Nukem nie versucht hat, etwas mit "Inhalt" zu erzählen. Duke Nukem war immer ein Spiel, das genau das BummBumm Entertainment zum Abschalten bieten wollte. Mit BS Infinite ist das etwas anders.


Eben, beim Duke habe ich genau das bekommen, was ich erwartet habe (anspruchsloses Geballere). Bei Infinite allerdings auch (Story und Setting). Ich habe schon vor BI-Release stets das durchwachsene Gameplay der beiden Vorgänger kritisiert und war deshalb auch nicht überrascht, dass BI in der Hinsicht keine Perle geworden ist.


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hm, ich denke, das kommt eher von  der Enttäuschung. Ein Spiel, von dem man viel erwartet, kann beim  Spielen eine viel schlechtere Erfahrung bieten, wenn es nicht so ist,  wie man es erhofft hat, als die Erfahrung eines "schlechten" Spiels, von  dem man vorher schon nichts erwartet hat. Wie Menschen sind nun mal  keine objektiven Wesen, wir sind emotions- und  unterbewusstseinsgesteuerte Wesen...


Genau das.
Deshalb  erwarte ich bei Spielen immer das, was aus jahrelanger Erfahrung am  wahrscheinlichsten ist. Zum Beispiel gute Geschichten und Emotionen bei  Spielen wie Bioshock und geniales Gameplay bei Spielen von Nintendo.
Darauf kann ich mich einlassen und diese Aspekte überstrahlen dann die weniger gelungenen Elemente.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Genau das.
> Deshalb  erwarte ich bei Spielen immer das, was aus jahrelanger Erfahrung am  wahrscheinlichsten ist. Zum Beispiel gute Geschichten und Emotionen bei  Spielen wie Bioshock und geniales Gameplay bei Spielen von Nintendo.
> Darauf kann ich mich einlassen und diese Aspekte überstrahlen dann die weniger gelungenen Elemente.


 Hm, das Problem ist aber (für mich), dass ich die Story von Infinite auch nicht gut fand. Außerdem sehe ich Spiele als "Gesamtkunstwerk". Es kommt darauf an, ob sie in sich stimmig sind. Ein Mario oder Zelda ist das (obwohl ich sie trotzdem nicht sonderlich mag, aber das ist eine reine Geschmackssache und hat mehr mit der Optik und dem Setting zu tun...). Ein Infinite ist das meines Erachtens nach nicht. Es ist ein Spiel, dem ich die Überambition an jeder Ecke anmerke. Es gab selten ein Spiel, bei dem ich mich alle 10 Minuten gefragt habe, warum man hier nicht das und das gemacht hat und mich darüber geärgert habe. Die "emotionalen" Momente hab ich eigentlich nur durch den grandiosen Soundtrack und die Optik erfahren, aber nicht über die Story an sich oder über das Gameplay. Diese Momente haben für mich das Spiel noch "gerettet" in dem Sinne, das ich es durchgespielt habe und dass ich einigermaßen unterhalten wurde. Aber an keiner Stelle hat es mich wirklich befriedigt. Es war einfach nicht rund. Wie es manch anderer in den gennanten Tests schon gesagt hat: Infinite wäre vlt viel besser gewesen, wenn es kein Shooter, kein Bioshock Spiel  und kein Spiel aus der Egoperspektive gewesen wäre.....


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es war einfach nicht rund. Wie es manch anderer in den gennanten Tests schon gesagt hat: Infinite wäre vlt viel besser gewesen, wenn es kein Shooter, kein Bioshock Spiel  und kein Spiel aus der Egoperspektive gewesen wäre.....



Da stimme ich Dir zu: Ein 3rd-Person Action-Adventure mit RPG-Elementen und Stealth-Gameplay (ein bisschen so wie Dishonored) wäre mein persönlicher Favourit gewesen.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Oktober 2013)

Hab gerade das neue 0.22 Update für Kerbal Space Program heruntergeladen (dachte, das dauert noch ein Weilchen, bis das kommt) und werde auf jeden Fall dieses Wochenende die eine oder andere Stunde spielen und endlich meine Duna (Mars) Bodenstation losschicken.

Danach werde ich aber wohl erstmal den neuen Karriere-Modus ausprobieren. Ein wenig hab ich mich schon gespoilert, allerdings noch nicht allzu viel. Man kann seine Kerbals jetzt von Hand oder mit diversen Geräten auf den Raumschiffen/-Stationen Forschungen an den unterschiedlichsten Orten durchführen lassen und bekommt so Forschungspunkte, die man in neue Bauteile investieren kann. So kann man nicht gleich zu Anfang (das entsprechende Wissen vorrausgesetzt) eine gigantische Raumstation in die Umlaufbahn anderer Planeten schicken, sondern muss sich Schritt für Schritt vorarbeiten. Ich finde die Idee richtig gut, hätte mir diesen Modus aber schon eher gewünscht, da ich wohl am Anfang erst einmal auf viele Teile, die ich aus Gewohnheit gern benutze, verzichten muss. Egal, wird ausprobiert und wird mir sicher Spaß machen, auch wenn ich parallel wohl auch weiterhin meinen alten Spielstand ohne Limitierungen behalten werde.

Außerdem bilde ich mir ein, dass die Performance ein wenig besser geworden ist, was generell eine gute Sache ist. Das neue Space Center (viele neue und überarbeitete) Gebäude macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Schon erstaunlich, wie Kerbal Space Programm von einem netten kleinen Indie-Game inzwischen zu einem meiner absoluten Liebingsspiele aufgestiegen ist, das sich hinter Klassikern wie Morrowind oder The Secret of Monkey Island nicht mehr verstecken muss.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Oktober 2013)

Immer noch Dark Souls. Unglaublich, wie dieses Spiel Vorsicht, Geduld und Entdeckungsdrang belohnt, und gnadenlos jede Unvorsichtigkeit, Überschätzung oder Gier bestraft. Grandioses Spiel.


----------



## Gast20180705 (18. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Immer noch Dark Souls. Unglaublich, wie dieses Spiel Vorsicht, Geduld und Entdeckungsdrang belohnt, und gnadenlos jede Unvorsichtigkeit, Überschätzung oder Gier bestraft. Grandioses Spiel.


 
hab mich auch grad wieder mal an Ornstein und Smeugh vorbeigequält, Hydra, Sif und Havel sind danach die reinste Entspannung. Wo geistersten grad rum?


----------



## Monalye (18. Oktober 2013)

Hm, es ist mir zwar etwas peinlich, aber ich weiß grad nicht was ich machen soll.... wie ihr wisst, hab ich vor ein paar Tagen ACII installiert und angefangen zu spielen. Jetzt wollte ich weiter spielen, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, was meine nächste Aufgabe ist... und ich finde kein Questbuch oder sowas *schäm*. Ihr als AC-"Nerds" könnt mir hoffentlich einen Tipp geben


----------



## golani79 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hab heut Amnesia A Machine For Pigs angefangen - gefällt mir bisher recht gut.

Bin mittlerweile in der Kirche. Bisher finde ich es noch nicht wirklich gruselig - mal schauen, ob sich da noch was tut.
Schade finde ich es, dass AMFP im Gegensatz zu The Dark Descent irgendwie linearer ist, wie es scheint. Man kann auch nicht mehr so viele Schränke, Schubladen, Türen oder ähnliches öffnen und es gibt kein Inventar mehr.
Viele Türen sind einfach zugesperrt und ich denke mal, da wird man auch später nicht mehr hinkommen.

Finde es aber dennoch gut gelungen und das Environment erinnert mich irgendwie ein wenig an Resident Evil.
Ist zwar insgesamt ein wenig anders als der Vorgänger, aber macht genauso Spaß


----------



## Monalye (18. Oktober 2013)

Mir hat das auch total Spaß gemacht und hab' es ohne Unterbrechung (also ohne zwischendurch ein anderes Game zu spielen) durchgespielt  Ich find's gelungen, es stimmt, es ist nicht mehr sooo eine große Gefahr sich zu verlaufen, weil Türen einfach zu sind (und sie bleiben es auch), trotzdem hat es bei mir ausgereicht, das ich mich 2 - 3 Mal richtig verfranzt habe 

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich in AC so eine Kiste aufbekomme? Ich hab' bereits die ganze Tastatur durchgeklickt, irgendwie tut sich da nix  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oh gefunden, ich wusste nicht, das ich auf der Taste draufbleiben muss, hab sie nur kurz angetippt, das reicht aber nicht..... die Umschalttaste wars


----------



## stawacz (19. Oktober 2013)

so ,ich leg mich jetzt mal fest.für mich is "state of decay" das beste spiel dies jahr.hab jetzt bestimmt schon 50 spielstunden,und bin immer noch in der zweiten stadt.
es is mmn auch das spiel ,was der walking dead serie am nächsten kommt,mit all seinen facetten.
ob gruppenstimmung untereinander,oder das ressourcenmanagement.es macht einfach irre viel spaß sich ich nich nur durch die apokalypse zu kloppen sondern auch wirklich nachdenken zu müssen,welcher der beste nächste schritt für die gruppe is.

wenn das wirklich so als onlineversion kommt, mit diesen möglichkeiten,wie es gedacht is,dann können dayZ und warZ einpacken.

obwohl das spiel,was stimmung und atmosphäre angeht eher an telltales walking dead als an dayZ erinnert.




edit:gerade eben kam auch noch die offizielle  mouse/tastaturintegrierung als patch.für die die noch gezögert haben


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Oktober 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> hab mich auch grad wieder mal an Ornstein und Smeugh vorbeigequält, Hydra, Sif und Havel sind danach die reinste Entspannung. Wo geistersten grad rum?


 
Mit meinem Jäger bin ich in Anor Londo auf dem Weg zum Schmied. Mein Ritter ist noch in den Untiefen. Durch bin ich somit noch nicht. Aber beide sind Leveltechnisch schon recht hoch - ich grinde gern Level, dann sind die Bosse nur halb so schwer. Gelegentlich lass ich mir auch von NPCs helfen wenn das geht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bin mittlerweile in der Kirche. Bisher finde ich es noch nicht wirklich gruselig - mal schauen, ob sich da noch was tut.
> Schade finde ich es, dass AMFP im Gegensatz zu The Dark Descent irgendwie linearer ist, wie es scheint. Man kann auch nicht mehr so viele Schränke, Schubladen, Türen oder ähnliches öffnen und es gibt kein Inventar mehr.


 
Es ist einfach nur öde. Hat es nicht verdient, mit dem Vorgänger in einem Satz genannt zu werden. Da ist Outlast deutlich spannender.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Oktober 2013)

Man merkt eben, dass mit Chinese Room ein anderer Entwickler dran war und es eher Richtung Dear Esther geht. Das ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber eben komplett anders. Es lohnt sich aber wegen der Geschichte komplett durchzuspielen.

Und ich spiele jetzt weiter Castlevania: Lords of Shadow.


----------



## golani79 (19. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur öde. Hat es nicht verdient, mit dem Vorgänger in einem Satz genannt zu werden. Da ist Outlast deutlich spannender.


 
Irgendwie hat´s trotzdem was - Horror ist nicht wirklich vorhanden und auch die Schweine hätte ich mir nach den Trailern bzw. nach dem Trailer krasser vorgestellt. Momentan denk ich mir nicht viel, wenn ich das im Dunkeln spiele ^^

Aber auch, wenn der Horror fehlt und es in einigen Punkten sicher nicht an den Vorgänger rankommt, strahlt es meiner Meinung nach trotzdem eine gewisse Atmosphäre aus.

Bin aber schon auf den neuen Titel von Frictional gespannt


----------



## Monalye (19. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur öde. Hat es nicht verdient, mit dem Vorgänger in einem Satz genannt zu werden. Da ist Outlast deutlich spannender.



Das es einfach nur öde ist fand ich nicht, ich hab' es mit Spannung durchgespielt und es hat mir echt gut gefallen. Outlast ist allerdings schon viel spannender... um nicht zu sagen, das es schon zu viel ist.... beinahe unerträglich. Mehr als 20 Minuten gehen nicht, Outlast hab ich längst nicht durch, jemand anders schon?? Das würde mich mal echt interessieren, wer von euch hat Outlast durch?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Oktober 2013)

Vor kurzem erst Limbo beendet, nach einigen Stunden wars zwar schon vorbei, trübte jedoch nicht den Spielspaß. Auch wenn einige Rätsel haarezerraufend waren und Leute mit Angst vor Spinnen dieses Spiel lieber meiden sollten , emfand ich das Ende als sehr gelungen. Zumal jetzt noch das bockschwere "Geheimlevel" ansteht


----------



## Monalye (19. Oktober 2013)

Mir gehts da nicht so gut, ich steh dieses Wochenende vor einem richtigen Dilemma... bei beiden Spielen, die ich zZ spiele, steh ich an einer Stelle an der ich nicht mehr weiter komme  
In Darkness 2 schaffe ich Bragg am Friedhof nicht (Zeit für ein Lebwohl Teil 2), in Darksiders 2 schaffe ich den Kreationskoloss nicht und selbst in Outlast komme ich nicht weiter.... ich musste schon mehrmals von vorne beginnen den Schalter im Keller einzuschalten... weil ich immer dabei erwischt werde 

Ich weiß deshalb gar nicht, was ich sonst spielen soll, Darkness und Darksiders frusten mich total, das ich schon fast heulen könnte, wenn ich wieder tot im Dreck liege, also leg ich die beiden wohl mal zur Seite


----------



## golani79 (19. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Outlast ist allerdings schon viel spannender... um nicht zu sagen, das es schon zu viel ist.... beinahe unerträglich. Mehr als 20 Minuten gehen nicht, Outlast hab ich längst nicht durch, jemand anders schon?? Das würde mich mal echt interessieren, wer von euch hat Outlast durch?


 
Jap, mit Outlast bin ich durch - leider 
Fand das im Nachhinein irgendwie viel zu kurz, da es, wenn auch gescriptet, schon ziemlich gut gemacht war.

Hab glaub ich so ~ 6 - 7 Stunden dafür gebraucht, wobei ich es halt mal für ne Stunde oder so angespielt und das nächste mal in einem Schwung durchgespielt habe


----------



## Monalye (19. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Jap, mit Outlast bin ich durch - leider
> Fand das im Nachhinein irgendwie viel zu kurz, da es, wenn auch gescriptet, schon ziemlich gut gemacht war.
> 
> Hab glaub ich so ~ 6 - 7 Stunden dafür gebraucht, wobei ich es halt mal für ne Stunde oder so angespielt und das nächste mal in einem Schwung durchgespielt habe


 
Ui boah, Riesengratulation von mir zu den starken Nerven


----------



## golani79 (19. Oktober 2013)

Hehe .. ein paar Stellen waren schon "unangenehm" - aber da muss man durch ^^

Aber es lohnt sich!


----------



## Monalye (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich scheitere momentan übelst an dem Typen, der da rumpatroulliert. Ich sollte in mehreren Räumen einen Schalter einschalten und dann im Keller den Generator aktivieren. 2 Schalter schaffe ich, dann wurde ich bisher immer gefunden und vermöbelt. Das hab ich bestimmt schon 5 - 7 x hinter mir, mittlerweile ist das etwas mürbe.
Was besonders blöd ist, das man mit den Schaltern komplett von vorne anfangen muss und nicht zwischendrin abspeichern kann


----------



## golani79 (19. Oktober 2013)

Hihi .. dann hast ja noch einiges vor dir 

Zu deinem Problem:


Spoiler



Glaub, es sind in beiden Schalterräumen Spinde in denen man sich verstecken kann. Wenn du den Schalter betätigt hast, einfach darin verstecken und warten, bis er da war und wieder abhaut. Nachher musst halt einfach ein wenig schauen, dass du dem nicht gerade vor die Nase läufst und kannst zum Hauptschalter. Nach dem Hauptschalter bin ich dann einfach wieder zurückgerannt, wo ich herkam


----------



## Monalye (19. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hihi .. dann hast ja noch einiges vor dir
> 
> Zu deinem Problem:
> 
> ...


 
Danke  



Spoiler



Das Problem ist ja, das ich den falschen Zeitpunkt erwische, in dem ich mich wieder aus dem Spind traue. Meistens ist er dann mit seiner Patrouille immer noch oder schon wieder in meiner Nähe. Das zweite Problem ist, das ich den Weg nach dem 2. Schalter noch nicht gefunden habe und ihm bei meiner Rumsucherei immer wieder in die Arme laufe. Blöderweise sieht er mich auch, wenn ich mich total in eine dunkle Ecke kuschle, dabei hat er mich auch schon erschlagen


----------



## golani79 (19. Oktober 2013)

Hm ..



Spoiler



Also der Hauptschalter ist da, wo das Wasser ist. Kannst ja einfach nochmal in Ruhe den Weg abgehen, bevor du die Schalter betätigst. Wenn du im Spind bist und den siehst, kannst ja dann kurz nachdem er aus dem Raum is, wieder raus aus dem Spind und ihn quasi "verfolgen" - dann siehst auch, wo er hingeht und kannst dich gegebenenfalls auch noch verstecken, falls er zurückkommen sollte. Wenn du nicht gerade irgendwelche Geräusche machst und es dunkel ist, sollte das schon funktionieren. Nach dem Hauptschalter ist es halt ein wenig blöd, da er dich im Wasser hören kann - also laufen und zurück durch den Spalt in der Mauer und raus aus dem Keller


----------



## Monalye (19. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hm ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, so werd ichs mal probieren


----------



## Monalye (19. Oktober 2013)

Juhuu ich hab den Kreationskoloss geschafft, jetzt kann ich endlich Darksiders II weiter spielen   *freu*


----------



## Monalye (19. Oktober 2013)

Also da kann einer sagen was er will, Darksiders II ist richtig schwer , kaum hab ich am Abend den Koloss geschafft, steh ich jetzt vor dem nächsten Endboss (verdorbener Aufseher) und der bläst mir das Licht noch schneller aus 
Dabei war es grad so richtig spannend und unterhaltend, ich hätt' echt gern noch weiter gespielt, aber der ist mir heute wohl echt zu heftig , schade drum.

Obwohl ich das Spiel auf "einfach" spiele, beiß' ich mir richtig die Zähne aus dabei, irre


----------



## golani79 (19. Oktober 2013)

Hab heute A Machine for Pigs beendet - hat zwar Spaß gemacht, an den Vorgänger kommt es aber nicht ran.

Story war gut, aber sonst war es mir einfach zu linear - irgendwie ist  man wie auf Schienen durch das Spiel durch. Platz für Fehler gibt es  nicht wirklich und die Aktionen sind ziemlich eingeschränkt.
Kein Inventar mehr, weniger Rätsel (sofern man diese als solche bezeichnen kann), unendlich Öl und keine Sanity mehr. 
Zusätzlich hat mir auch irgendwie das ungute Gefühl gefehlt - die  Schweine hätte ich mir nach den Trailern damals grusliger vorgestellt,  aber durch die habe ich mich im Spiel zu keiner Zeit wirklich bedroht  gefühlt.
Im ganzen Spiel gab es keine Stelle, wo sich wirklich Angst / Panik  breitgemacht hätte - das hat dem Spiel dann halt doch irgendwie gefehlt.

Handwerklich jedoch solide Arbeit und auch das Environment und die damit  verbundene Atmosphäre haben mir ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Oktober 2013)

PES 2014
Xcom Enemy Unknown
HL 2 (mit Cinematic Mod)


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Also da kann einer sagen was er will, Darksiders II ist richtig schwer , kaum hab ich am Abend den Koloss geschafft, steh ich jetzt vor dem nächsten Endboss (verdorbener Aufseher) und der bläst mir das Licht noch schneller aus
> Dabei war es grad so richtig spannend und unterhaltend, ich hätt' echt gern noch weiter gespielt, aber der ist mir heute wohl echt zu heftig , schade drum.
> 
> Obwohl ich das Spiel auf "einfach" spiele, beiß' ich mir richtig die Zähne aus dabei, irre


 
Sind die Aufseher nicht diese Dinger die auf so "Kugeln" stehen?
Falls ja, ist der Bossfight glaube ich gar nicht so kompliziert, das Vieh schlägt hauptsächlich vor sich auf den Boden. Am besten immer auf Abstand gehen und sich dann mit dem Todesgriff an ihn ranziehen, ein paar Schläge setzen und wieder außer Reichweite ducken. 

Stimmt aber schon, Darksiders 2 hat ein paar knifflige Stellen. Habs auf Normal durchgespielt und hab auch desöfteren mal gehangen


----------



## Monalye (20. Oktober 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Sind die Aufseher nicht diese Dinger die auf so "Kugeln" stehen?
> Falls ja, ist der Bossfight glaube ich gar nicht so kompliziert, das Vieh schlägt hauptsächlich vor sich auf den Boden. Am besten immer auf Abstand gehen und sich dann mit dem Todesgriff an ihn ranziehen, ein paar Schläge setzen und wieder außer Reichweite ducken.
> 
> Stimmt aber schon, Darksiders 2 hat ein paar knifflige Stellen. Habs auf Normal durchgespielt und hab auch desöfteren mal gehangen



Ja genau, den hatte ich noch verwendet, um ihn in eine Mulde zu stellen, ich musste die 3 Steine für den Wächter finden.... kaum hatte ich den 3. Stein "geerntet" fiel ein Gitter runter und mein Golem wurde böse und ging auf mich los 

Ich arbeite mich (wie meistens) mit Komplettlösung voran, da wurde das auch so beschrieben  Darksiders 2 Komplettlösung - Gießerei dritter Herzstein - Bosskampf Verdorbener Aufseher • Eurogamer.de
aber heute kann ich mich nicht mehr konzentrieren, ich bekomm das trotz Tipps einfach nicht mehr hin  . Ich hab' jetzt nur noch ein wenig Lost Planet 1 geballert und werde jetzt ausschalten, den Golem versuche ich morgen 

Hast du es komplett durchgespielt? Das ist ja irrsinnig umfangreich (was ich bei der Komplettlösung so sehe ), wielange hast du denn gebraucht dafür?


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hast du es komplett durchgespielt? Das ist ja irrsinnig umfangreich (was ich bei der Komplettlösung so sehe ), wielange hast du denn gebraucht dafür?


 
Ja, ich hab die Kampagne und alle DLCs jeweils einmal durch. Hab es sogar geschafft die Feuerprobe komplett durchzuspielen, dass ist der Arena Modus, in dem man 100 Wellen + ein Boss überstehen muss. Da sind verdorbene Aufseher noch mit die schwächsten Gegner 
Insgesamt hat das bei mir 57 Stunden gedauert


----------



## Monalye (20. Oktober 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab die Kampagne und alle DLCs jeweils einmal durch. Hab es sogar geschafft die Feuerprobe komplett durchzuspielen, dass ist der Arena Modus, in dem man 100 Wellen + ein Boss überstehen muss. Da sind verdorbene Aufseher noch mit die schwächsten Gegner
> Insgesamt hat das bei mir 57 Stunden gedauert



Wow, jetzt bin ich echt beeindruckt  sollte ich das jemals schaffen, werde ich um ein vielfaches mehr an Stunden dafür brauchen... ich bin jetzt schon bei 23 Stunden und bin immer noch in den Schmiedelanden (aber vorm Endboss  )

Ich schludder bei so Spielen immer ewig rum, ich such so gerne alle Kisten durch, ich glaub', das meine Anwesenheit bisher von keiner Vase auf meinem Weg überlebt wurde 

Ich werd mich dann mal an den Golem-Boss machen, hoffentlich bin ich so frustressistent, das ich ihn schaffe...das "normale" Spielen macht so großen Spaß, ich hätt' heute schon gerne ein bischen weiter gespielt


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wow, jetzt bin ich echt beeindruckt  sollte ich das jemals schaffen, werde ich um ein vielfaches mehr an Stunden dafür brauchen... ich bin jetzt schon bei 23 Stunden und bin immer noch in den Schmiedelanden (aber vorm Endboss  )
> 
> Ich schludder bei so Spielen immer ewig rum, ich such so gerne alle Kisten durch, ich glaub', das meine Anwesenheit bisher von keiner Vase auf meinem Weg überlebt wurde
> 
> Ich werd mich dann mal an den Golem-Boss machen, hoffentlich bin ich so frustressistent, das ich ihn schaffe...das "normale" Spielen macht so großen Spaß, ich hätt' heute schon gerne ein bischen weiter gespielt



Das ist im Vergleich zu mir wirklich relativ lang, ich hatte die Kampagne glaube ich so bei 30-32 Stunden zum ersten Mal durch. Aber solange es dir noch Spass macht, ist es ja egal wie lange es dauert 

Hast du schon besessene Waffen? Die machen einen riesigen Unterschied, vor allem wenn man sie klug auflevelt. 
Deswegen sollte man auch möglichst viel aufsammeln, damit man alle unwichtigen Waffen an die besessenen verfüttern kann


----------



## JuMaxX1 (20. Oktober 2013)

Zur Zeit spiele ich...

DOTA 2
Herr der Ringe Online
CS:GO
CoD: BO2


----------



## Monalye (20. Oktober 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das ist im Vergleich zu mir wirklich relativ lang, ich hatte die Kampagne glaube ich so bei 30-32 Stunden zum ersten Mal durch. Aber solange es dir noch Spass macht, ist es ja egal wie lange es dauert
> 
> Hast du schon besessene Waffen? Die machen einen riesigen Unterschied, vor allem wenn man sie klug auflevelt.
> Deswegen sollte man auch möglichst viel aufsammeln, damit man alle unwichtigen Waffen an die besessenen verfüttern kann



Ja, ich hab eine besessene Doppelsense, die ich jetzt schon auf Stufe 15 ausgebaut habe (ich selbst bin Stufe 11), gestern habe ich eine besessene Axt gefunden, die ist aber erst Stufe 10, an der hab ich erst 2 x was verbessert, weil ich die Sense ausbauen wollte. Die Sense hat mittlerweile 5 Attribute  Schaden, Durchschlagsschaden, Kraft, krit. Trefferschaden und Reaperenergie 

Am Anfang kam ich lange sehr gut mit dem Todesengelset zurecht; die Schultern hab ich sogar immer noch an  Was ist eigentlich höher in der Rangordung, ein gelbes Rüstungsteil wie das Todesengelset oder ein lilanes?

Edit: Ich bin neugierig, wann ich das nächste Todesset bekomme, schließlich hatte ich noch 2 Codes dafür eingelöst, bisher aber nur das Todesengelset bekommen, es fehlen noch Todesreiter und Todesgalopp


----------



## Monalye (20. Oktober 2013)

Geschafft, mit dem hab ich jetzt kurzen Prozess gemacht, bin in die Reapergestalt und bin von ihm nimma runter, die letzten Leben hab ich ihm mit der Sense runtergekratzt, einen Heiltrank hab ich verbraucht, dann war er tot )))


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Geschafft, mit dem hab ich jetzt kurzen Prozess gemacht, bin in die Reapergestalt und bin von ihm nimma runter, die letzten Leben hab ich ihm mit der Sense runtergekratzt, einen Heiltrank hab ich verbraucht, dann war er tot )))


 
Gut gemacht  mit der Reapergestalt geht es im Zweifelsfall immer. Hatte komplett vergessen, dass es die gibt 

Gelb ist glaube ich seltener. Die Farbe haben auch meistens nur die Waffen oder Rüstungsteile, die von Bossen gedroppt werden. Ich hab trotzdem meistens eher lilane oder blaue Sachen benutzt, einfach weil die meist mehr Effekte haben. Bzw bei den Waffen sind die besessenen ganz klar am besten, die haben die meisten Effekte und die kannst, dir die Effekte sogar selbst aussuchen.
Bei den Sensen sind die kritischen Treffer sehr wichtig. Kritischer Schaden und Chance auf kritische Treffer waren immer die beiden Attribute, die ich bei besessenen Waffen zuerst hinzugefügt habe.

Über die Codes kann ich leider nichts mehr sagen, dass waren bei Darksiders 2 so viele, dass ich den Überblick verloren habe  Du findest die Sachen aber glaube ich immer in diesen grünen "Briefkästen".


----------



## Monalye (20. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Tipps.... mittlerweile kämpfe ich gegen den Endboss der Schmiedelande, den Wächter... dagegen ist der Golem nur zum Aufwärmen gewesen  Die erste Phase hab ich mal, das ich ihm den ersten Arm abschlagen konnte, aber jetzt wird es noch brenzliger, zumindest was die Beschreibung so sagt (Darksiders 2 Komplettlösung - Der Wächter Schmiedelande • Eurogamer.de).... ohne so Lösungen würde ich es niemals schaffen, niemals. Grade in Darksiders II sind Rätsel, die würde ich im Leben nie durchschauen... wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Grade in Darksiders II sind Rätsel, die würde ich im Leben nie durchschauen... wie hast du das gemacht?


 
Ich habs komplett ohne Lösung durchgespielt 
Die Rätsel fand ich eigentlich nie wirklich schwierig. Wenn man sie Schritt für Schritt angeht und sich all seine Möglichkeiten bewusst macht, sind die eigentlich im Großen und Ganzen machbar. Frustmomente sind an den Stellen meistens nur dadurch entstanden, dass ich irgendeine Tür oder einen Schalter übersehen habe. Die Umgebung kann nämlich manchmal extrem unübersichtlich sein, vor allem in späteren Gebieten. 
Die Bosse waren da schon ein größeres Problem, aber wenn man mal eine richtige Taktik entwickelt hat und genau weiß wie einzelnen Gegner angreifen kommt man da auch gut klar. Das wichtigste ist immer in Bewegung zu bleiben und sich auf schnelle, kurze Angriffe zu verlassen (es sei denn man benutzt Magie, wie das funktioniert weiß ich nicht ). 

Wenn mich irgendwas gefrustet hat, hab ich meistens für eine Weile aufgehört. Mit frischem Kopf sieht man dann meistens mehr 

Noch zu den besessenen Sensen: es gibt auch Gesundheitsregeneration als Effekt. Da bekommst du dann bei jedem Treffer einen kleinen Teil Gesundheit. Das ist natürlich unfassbar praktisch, wenn du also mal einen Gegenstand mit einem Gesundheitseffekt hast, würde ich ihn auf jeden Fall für eine besessene Waffe opfern, damit die den Effekt übernehmen kann.


----------



## Monalye (20. Oktober 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Noch zu den besessenen Sensen: es gibt auch Gesundheitsregeneration als Effekt. Da bekommst du dann bei jedem Treffer einen kleinen Teil Gesundheit. Das ist natürlich unfassbar praktisch, wenn du also mal einen Gegenstand mit einem Gesundheitseffekt hast, würde ich ihn auf jeden Fall für eine besessene Waffe opfern, damit die den Effekt übernehmen kann.


 
Danke, gut zu wissen, darauf werd ich in Zukunft auf jeden Fall bei meiner Sense achten 

Unglaublich, das du das ohne Lösung gespielt hast. Alleine schon in den Schmiedelanden musste man teils Rätsel über mehrere Ebenen lösen, zb. in der Gieserei. Man muss eine Kugel mit dem Fahrstuhl aus dem Obergeschoss runter fahren, damit man sie unten in eine Mulde setzt, wozu man erst mal hochkommen muss, über irgendwelche goldene Balken, die sich bewegen und und und... dafür hätte ich das Auge nicht, solche Zusammenhänge zu erkennen, vor allem in riesig großen Räumen.... bis ich mir da mal einen Überblick verschafft habe und dann soll ich daraus auch noch eine Lösung finden... das ist echt hart, meine Hochachtung, ehrlich 

Genauso jetzt der Wächterboss, schon mal das man den auf dem Pferd reitend angreift hätte ich nicht gewusst, dann die zweite Phase, das man die Kugel anschießen muss und dann den Wächter zwischen sich und die Kugel bringen muss, damit die Kugel ihn betäubt... um dann an ihm hoch zu klettern, mit dem Todesgriff den Kristall zu erreichen und zu bearbeiten... das würde mir im Traum nie selbst einfallen, viel zu kompliziert 

Ich freu mich schon total darüber, wenn ich ihn tot bekomme (1st-Try *stolzbin*), ohne Lösungsvorschlag, bzw. walktrough... never 
Solche Leute finde ich echt großartig, die das alles selbst heraus bekommen, das muss ich anerkennen, das ich es selbst nie schaffen würde


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> ...meine Hochachtung, ehrlich ..


 
Danke, danke 
Ist vllt auch zum Teil einfach Erfahrungssache, ich hab z.B. vor Darksiders 2 den ersten Teil zweimal durchgespielt, da waren die Rätsel so ähnlich strukturiert. Und ich spiele ab und zu sowieso ganz gerne Rätselspiele, Portal, Qube u.a.
Und da sind die Rätsel viel schwieriger, deswegen hab ich da in Darksiders vllt einfach ein anderen Blick dafür  
Ich denke aber, je mehr du spielst, desto weniger wirst du auch auf die Lösungen angewiesen sein. Irgendwann bekommt man einfach ein Gefühl dafür, wie alles aufgebaut ist. Komplizierter wird es dann nur, wenn noch neue "Gadgets" dazu kommen, davon gibt es nämlich einige


----------



## Monalye (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab' gerade ein richtiges Problem, ich kann nichts mehr angreifen und ich werde auch nicht mehr angegriffen. Ich bin jetzt in der Bresche, wo ich die Skelette töten sollte, aber ausser mit dem Todesgriff herziehen kann ich nichts mit denen machen, die stehen nur rum  Mir ist das vorher schon aufgefallen, ich wollte in den Schmiedelanden noch eine Nebenquest fertig machen und bin dafür in den Tempel zurück, aber die Wächter dort ließen sich nicht angreifen, von denen ich einen Stein gebraucht hätte. Da dachte ich erst, vielleicht gehts nimma, weil ich den Tempel schon fertig habe... aber nun geht auch bei den neuen Aufgaben und in den neuen Gebieten nichts mehr 

Hier bin ich grade, diese Skelette sollte ich machen: 
_Lasst euch stattdessen nach unten fallen und dann gleich noch einmal. Ihr steht zwischen zwei Toren, zwei Druckplatten gibt es hier auch. Die Tor bekommt ihr jetzt noch nicht auf, also stellt euch auf die nördliche Platte, was eine Reihe Barrieren in dem Gang vor euch öffnet. Rennt los, Wandlauf auf der linken Seite, wechsel nach rechts und ihr seid durch. Nehmt das linke Tor in eine Art Arena. Eine Gruppe von Skeletten und Skelettkriegern belästigt euch kurzfristig. Dann nehmt ihr die Tür rechts vom Eingang._
Quelle Darksiders 2 Komplettlösung - Bresche • Eurogamer.de

Was kann ich da jetzt verstellt haben, bin ich auf einmal verbuggt?


----------



## LordCrash (20. Oktober 2013)

@Monalye

Du solltest mal einen eigenen "Hilfe, ich komm nicht weiter!" Thread aufmachen....


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Oktober 2013)

Kann gut sein, dass das ein Bug ist. Hast du den Spielstand schonmal neu geladen? Oder einen früheren?
Statt der Eurogamer-Lösung könntest du auch mal auf Youtube nach einem Lets Play suchen. Da siehst du vllt eher, ob du was vergessen hast. 
Ich kann mich an die genaue Szene leider nicht mehr erinnern, ist bei mir schon zu lange her


----------



## Monalye (20. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @Monalye
> 
> Du solltest mal einen eigenen "Hilfe, ich komm nicht weiter!" Thread aufmachen....



Ja, scheint echt so  das muss jetzt ein Bug gewesen sein, ich hab jetzt alles geschlossen und Steam neu gestartet, jetzt gehts wieder.... unheimlich, hab' ich ja noch nie gesehen sowas 

Hey aber so einen Thread mach ich echt auf, ich überleg mir noch genau wie


----------



## Monalye (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab tatsächlich einen Artikel gefunden, das das ein bekannter Bug im Spiel ist.

Darksiders 2: Frustrierende Fehler bald beseitigt - spieletipps

Ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen, das ich wirklich hätte nochmal mit dem Spiel anfangen müssen ("_In solchen Fällen hilft dann meist nur einen alten Speicherstand zu laden oder gar das Spiel neu anzufangen._")

Also dafür, das ich mir Darksiders 2 erst vor etwa 2 Wochen gekauft habe, hätte ich eigentlich mit keinen Bugs mehr gerechnet. Aber vielleicht hat man die drinnen lassen, schließlich steht ja groß auf der Packung "First Edition"... und was wäre die schon ohne die Fehler der ersten Ausgabe


----------



## Enisra (20. Oktober 2013)

hmmm, das könnte evtl. auch an der THQ Pleite liegen, das der Bug nicht gefixed ist


----------



## Exar-K (21. Oktober 2013)

Mein letzter sinnvoller Beitrag zum eigentlichen Thema ist schon 2 Monate her. 
Mal überlegen was ich seitdem gespielt habe.

Fertig geworden bin ich mit:

Rage - Scorchers DLC
Dead Island
Crysis 2
Crysis 3
Dead Space 3
Battlefield 3 - Singleplayer

War leider kein Highlight dabei, alles nur solide bis gut (außer Battlefield 3, das ist Käse).

Aktuell spiele ich:

Darksiders 2
Pikmin 3
Wind Waker HD

und im Multiplayer wie gehabt

Dota 2
CS:GO
Starcraft 2
Guild Wars 2

Allerdings die letzten beiden Titel kaum noch, da zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2013)

Ihr habt alle eindeutig zuviel Zeit ... 



Will auch!


----------



## Exar-K (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte 2 Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle eindeutig zuviel Zeit ...
> 
> 
> 
> Will auch!



Weniger arbeiten?


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 - *Singleplayer*
> 
> War leider kein Highlight dabei, alles nur solide bis gut (außer Battlefield 3, das ist Käse).


 
Wo das Problem liegt, weisst du aber selber oder?^^


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wo das Problem liegt, weisst du aber selber oder?^^


 
Ich frage mich eh warum die auf Teufel komm raus beides mit rein packen


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Weniger arbeiten?


 Bitte?


----------



## LordCrash (21. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wo das Problem liegt, weisst du aber selber oder?^^


 Geschmack?


----------



## LordCrash (21. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eh warum die auf Teufel komm raus beides mit rein packen


 Weil es Leute gibt, die an beidem Spaß haben bzw. auch am SP? Ich persönlich interessiere mich z.B. nur für SP und Koop....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2013)

So, die letzten wichtigen Neben-Quests in* AC3* geschafft.
Momentan versuche ich krampfhaft, ganz verzwickte Strecken in *"Trackmania 2: Stadium"* mit Gold zu meistern.
Aber meine Fresse, das Spiel ist noch mal ne Schippe knackiger als "Canyon". Fast schon unfair...


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, die letzten wichtigen Neben-Quests in* AC3* geschafft.
> Momentan versuche ich krampfhaft, ganz verzwickte Strecken in *"Trackmania 2: Stadium"* mit Gold zu meistern.
> Aber meine Fresse, das Spiel ist noch mal ne Schippe knackiger als "Canyon". Fast schon unfair...


 
Ich fand es gar nicht so schwer  
Hab auf allen Strecken Gold und in den ersten 3 Kategorien (Grün, Blau, Rot?) sogar überall den Autorenrekord


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich fand es gar nicht so schwer
> Hab auf allen Strecken Gold und in den ersten 3 Kategorien (Grün, Blau, Rot?) sogar überall den Autorenrekord


 Angeber ! 

Bei Stufe Blau bin ich fast fertig, nur 2, 3 Strecken warten auf Gold. Aber ab Rot wirds haarig.


----------



## Exar-K (21. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wo das Problem liegt, weisst du aber selber oder?^^


 B3 im Multiplayer kannte ich schon, wollte daher mal die Singleplayer-Kampagne durchspielen.
Naja, hätte ich mir im Prinzip auch sparen können. War eine Aneinanderreihung von Cutscenes und Quick Time Events, die gelegentlich von Moorhuhneinlagen unterbrochen wurden und man an diversen Orten spawnende Gegner anklicken durfte.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Weil es Leute gibt, die an beidem Spaß haben bzw. auch am SP? Ich persönlich interessiere mich z.B. nur für SP und Koop....


 
Dann spielt man aber kein Battlefield  Der SP ist da lediglich eine Beigabe zum Spielkern, dem Multiplayer-Modus, da DICE zeigen wollte, dass sie auch CoD können. Da aber CoD schlechter geworden ist und der Bf-SP noch schlechter ist muss man schon zu viel Geld auf der hohen Kannte haben, wenn man völliges Desinteresse für den MP-Part an den Tag legt und sich aber trotzdem das Spiel zulegt.
Bei Battlefield 2 war btw. überhaupt keine Solokampagne dabei und es hat auch niemanden gestört...


----------



## LordCrash (21. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Dann spielt man aber kein Battlefield  Der SP ist da lediglich eine Beigabe zum Spielkern, dem Multiplayer-Modus, da DICE zeigen wollte, dass sie auch CoD können. Da aber CoD schlechter geworden ist und der Bf-SP noch schlechter ist muss man schon zu viel Geld auf der hohen Kannte haben, wenn man völliges Desinteresse für den MP-Part an den Tag legt und sich aber trotzdem das Spiel zulegt.
> Bei Battlefield 2 war btw. überhaupt keine Solokampagne dabei und es hat auch niemanden gestört...


 Hm, meiner Meinung nach hat sich der SP Modus von BF 3 und CoD X nicht viel gegeben. Das gleiche Prinzip, das gleiche Setting, ein sehr ähnliches Gameplay, usw

Übrigens das "Dann spielt man eben kein Spiel X" finde ich ziemlich arrogant. Es gibt prinzipiell nichts dagegen einzuwenden, dass Leute auch mit dem SP Modus Spaß haben. Ist ja nicht dein Problem, warum oder wofür sich Leute Spiele kaufen....

Ich würde mir ein Spiel wie CoD oder BF aber für die Solokampagne nie zu Release holen. Mehr als 15€ geben ich dafür nicht aus. Das ist dann wiederum ein guter Preis für 5-6 Stunden Popcornballerei. Im Kino bezahle ich für einen zweistündigen Film ja auch schon bald 10€ (ohne 3D)....


----------



## Exar-K (21. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> muss man schon zu viel Geld auf der hohen Kannte haben


 Humble Bundle ist das Stichwort. 
Kostet kaum etwas und EA hat keinen Cent davon gesehen.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Humble Bundle ist das Stichwort.
> Kostet kaum etwas und EA hat keinen Cent davon gesehen.


 
ok, touché. Ich meine jetzt nicht das humble-bundle, da dort wsl schon die meisten die sich wirklich dafür interessieren das Spiel gekauft haben.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Übrigens das "Dann spielt man eben kein Spiel X" finde ich ziemlich arrogant. Es gibt prinzipiell nichts dagegen einzuwenden, dass Leute auch mit dem SP Modus Spaß haben. Ist ja nicht dein Problem, warum oder wofür sich Leute Spiele kaufen....


 
Finde ich nicht. Ich finde es einfach nur unnötig sich ein Spiel wie Bf zu kaufen, wo jeder wissen sollte, dass es ein MP-Titel war und ist, und sich dann zu wundern, dass der SP scheiße ist. Das ist wie wenn Leute in einen Film wie The Expendables gehen und erwarten eine ausgeklügelte Story zu erhalten.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Humble Bundle ist das Stichwort.
> Kostet kaum etwas und EA hat keinen Cent davon gesehen.


 
Also bei mir hat EA schon was dafür bekommen. Warum auch nicht?


----------



## LordCrash (21. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Ich finde es einfach nur unnötig sich ein Spiel wie Bf zu kaufen, wo jeder wissen sollte, dass es ein MP-Titel war und ist, und sich dann zu wundern, dass der SP scheiße ist. Das ist wie wenn Leute in einen Film wie The Expendables gehen und erwarten eine ausgeklügelte Story zu erhalten.


 Das ist nun mal nicht richtig, da es keinen SP Part in BF3 gibt. Daher ist auch kein reiner MP-Titel, auch wenn Fans das vielleicht anders sehen wollen.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal nicht richtig, da es keinen SP Part in BF3 gibt. Daher ist auch kein reiner MP-Titel, auch wenn Fans das vielleicht anders sehen wollen.


 
Da wir hier schonmal bei dem Thema in einer Sackgasse gelandet sind lass ich das jetzt mal so stehen, anstatt das jetzt weiter aus zu diskutieren


----------



## Exar-K (21. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat EA schon was dafür bekommen. Warum auch nicht?


 Die gesamten Einnahmen des Humble Origin Bundle gingen an karitative Einrichtungen.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Die gesamten Einnahmen des Humble Origin Bundle gingen an karitative Einrichtungen.


 *facepalm*

Ich erinnere mich.... 


@ Luke: Ja, lassen wir das.


----------



## Monalye (21. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Mein letzter sinnvoller Beitrag zum eigentlichen Thema ist schon 2 Monate her.
> Mal überlegen was ich seitdem gespielt habe.
> 
> Fertig geworden bin ich mit:
> ...



Wie hat dir Dead Space 3 gefallen und wo bist du gerade in Darksiders 2?
Ich hock' gerade in einem Loch und komm nicht mehr raus   und zwar in der goldenen Arena auf dem Schiff, das in der Luft fliegt. Dabei war ich schon stolz darauf, das ich es geschafft hatte, da rauf zu kommen... und jetzt häng ich in so einem blöden Loch


----------



## Exar-K (21. Oktober 2013)

Mit Darksiders 2 müsste ich diese Woche fertigwerden, scheine schon relativ am Ende zu sein.

Dead Space 3 war leider so, wie ich es erwartet habe. Im Prinzip ein nettes Spiel, aber leider ohne Horror und tolle Atmosphäre der ersten beiden Teile. Die Story hat mich auch nicht sonderlich gefesselt und spielerisch war es recht eintönig. Insgesamt war es schon recht gut inszeniert und es ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber für einen 4. Teil wünsche ich mir wieder "back to the roots".

Noch dazu hat mir die Grafik missfallen, aber es war auch fies, dass ich direkt davor Crysis 3 gespielt habe.


----------



## Monalye (21. Oktober 2013)

Wie lange hast du für Darksiders bisher gebraucht?

Was Dead Space 3 betrifft, geb ich dir zum Teil Recht, Horror und Atmosphäre haben tatsächlich etwas gefehlt. 
Hingegen war ich von der Story total hingerissen... vielleicht weil ich eine Frau bin, mich hat die Lovestory zwischen Issac, Ellie und dem irren Norton als Nebenbuhler sehr gefesselt  

Richtigen Stress hatte ich nur bei den Huntern, die unsterblich sind und bei den fiesen, schnellen Nekromorphs, die sich hinter den Kisten verstecken und dann angedonnert kommen, ich hab' sie damals "Huscher" genannt 

An der Grafik ist mir nichts negativ aufgefallen, es wird bestimmt einige Spiele geben, bei denen die Grafik noch schöner ist, aber ich war zufrieden


----------



## Exar-K (21. Oktober 2013)

Der Tacho zeigt ca. 30 Std. an (inkl. aller Nebenquests). Die Feuerprobe fehlt mir noch, das wollte ich ganz zum Schluss angehen.


----------



## Monalye (21. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Der Tacho zeigt ca. 30 Std. an (inkl. aller Nebenquests). Die Feuerprobe fehlt mir noch, das wollte ich ganz zum Schluss angehen.


 
Boah wie macht ihr das nur. Ich bin jetzt schon auf 29 Stunden, obwohl ich erst im Reich der Toten in der Arena bin 
Ich schluder offensichtig total herum


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Oktober 2013)

Wenn euch die Darksiders-Spiele gefallen haben, dann solltet ihr euch dann mal Castlevania: Lords of Shadow anschauen. Das hat ein ähnliches Spielprinzip.  Das zock ich gerade und finde, dass es ganz gut geworden ist. Leider haben sie da auch manchmal das ein oder andere blöde Quick-Time-Event eingebaut, das ist aber der einzige Makel, den ich bisher am Spiel zu bemeckern hab. Auf Steam gibt es auch eine Demo dazu, die allerdings nur sehr kurz ist.


----------



## Monalye (21. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn euch die Darksiders-Spiele gefallen haben, dann solltet ihr euch dann mal Castlevania: Lords of Shadow anschauen. Das hat ein ähnliches Spielprinzip.  Das zock ich gerade und finde, dass es ganz gut geworden ist. Leider haben sie da auch manchmal das ein oder andere blöde Quick-Time-Event eingebaut, das ist aber der einzige Makel, den ich bisher am Spiel zu bemeckern hab. Auf Steam gibt es auch eine Demo dazu, die allerdings nur sehr kurz ist.



Vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Mit Darksiders 2 müsste ich diese Woche fertigwerden, scheine schon relativ am Ende zu sein.
> 
> Dead Space 3 war leider so, wie ich es erwartet habe. Im Prinzip ein nettes Spiel, aber leider ohne Horror und tolle Atmosphäre der ersten beiden Teile. Die Story hat mich auch nicht sonderlich gefesselt und spielerisch war es recht eintönig. Insgesamt war es schon recht gut inszeniert und es ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber für einen 4. Teil wünsche ich mir wieder "back to the roots".
> 
> Noch dazu hat mir die Grafik missfallen, aber es war auch fies, dass ich direkt davor Crysis 3 gespielt habe.


 Ähmm... Naja, nach "Crysis 3" hätte so ziemlich jedes Spiel nach grafischen Maßstäben 08/15 ausgesehen...


----------



## Exar-K (21. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Boah wie macht ihr das nur. Ich bin jetzt schon auf 29 Stunden, obwohl ich erst im Reich der Toten in der Arena bin
> Ich schluder offensichtig total herum


 Ich spiele nur auf Normal, da ich wusste, dass das Spiel etwas umfangreicher ist.
Vielleicht braucht man auf höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas länger.
Normal war aber ein Fehler, den Kämpfen fehlt dadurch leider ein wenig der Anspruch.


----------



## legion333 (21. Oktober 2013)

Habe gerade etwas Probleme, mich zu entscheiden, was ich (parallel zu Dark Souls,wie immer  ) spielen soll. Neu auf der Platte hab ich _Batman: Arkham Asylum + Arkham City_ und _Devil May Cry 3+4_, jeweils den ersten nur angespielt. Allerdings haben _Terraria_ und _Kerbal Space Program_ kürzlich Updates erhalten, wären also auch wieder einen Blick wert.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. Oktober 2013)

Gestern die "Demo" von *The Stanley Parable* gespielt und mir eben die Vollversion geholt. Ich kannte bereits die Source-Mod, die es weiterhin kostenlos gibt und erwarte daher nicht allzu viel Neues, wobei es doch deutlich umfangreicher sein soll. Ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr interessantes Projekt, das eher mit dem Spieler spielt als andersherum. Die Demo kann ich nur empfehlen, zumal sie nichts aus dem Spiel zeigt, sich selbst bewusst ist, dass es eine Demo ist und es trotzdem schafft, dem Spieler einen Eindruck zu vermitteln, was er erwarten darf. Fast also ein eigenständiges Kapitel. Kostenlos auf Steam. Vollversion kostet gerade reduziert ca. 9,50 Euro. 

Nach einer Woche Pause spiele ich dann auch mal* Stalker: Clear Sky* (Complete) weiter. Bin nun acht Stunden drin und gefällt mir soweit ganz gut.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Nach einer Woche Pause spiele ich dann auch mal* Stalker: Clear Sky* (Complete) weiter. Bin nun acht Stunden drin und gefällt mir soweit ganz gut.


 Hast du jetzt keine Abstürze mehr?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt keine Abstürze mehr?


 
Nope, lag wohl an irgendeiner Grafikeinstellung unter DX10 oder sowas. Läuft jetzt problemlos und ist bislang kein einziges Mal mehr abgestürzt. Ob das ohne die Complete-Mod auch so wäre, bin ich mir nicht sicher, nachdem ich mir viele Kommentare auf der Suche nach der Problemlösung durchgelesen habe.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Nope, lag wohl an irgendeiner Grafikeinstellung unter DX10 oder sowas. Läuft jetzt problemlos und ist bislang kein einziges Mal mehr abgestürzt. Ob das ohne die Complete-Mod auch so wäre, bin ich mir nicht sicher, nachdem ich mir viele Kommentare auf der Suche nach der Problemlösung durchgelesen habe.


 Top. Vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal wieder auspacken....


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Gestern die "Demo" von *The Stanley Parable* gespielt und mir eben die Vollversion geholt. Ich kannte bereits die Source-Mod, die es weiterhin kostenlos gibt und erwarte daher nicht allzu viel Neues, wobei es doch deutlich umfangreicher sein soll. Ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr interessantes Projekt, das eher mit dem Spieler spielt als andersherum. Die Demo kann ich nur empfehlen, zumal sie nichts aus dem Spiel zeigt, sich selbst bewusst ist, dass es eine Demo ist und es trotzdem schafft, dem Spieler einen Eindruck zu vermitteln, was er erwarten darf. Fast also ein eigenständiges Kapitel. Kostenlos auf Steam. Vollversion kostet gerade reduziert ca. 9,50 Euro.


 
Ich hab de Demo bei Giga gesehn, da wurde das vorgestellt..einfach super witzig  Hat mich vom Humor an Portal 2 erinnert.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Angeber !
> 
> Bei Stufe Blau bin ich fast fertig, nur 2, 3 Strecken warten auf Gold. Aber ab Rot wirds haarig.




Das schaffst du aber auch noch, ist reine Übungssache  Bei mir ging das ziemlich schnell, weil ich früher über längere Zeit in einem Clan gefahren bin. Da kommt man schnell wieder in das TM-Fahrgefühl rein, zumal sich von der F2P-Variante zu dem aktuellen Stadium 2 nicht viel geändert hat. 



Exar-K schrieb:


> Der Tacho zeigt ca. 30 Std. an (inkl. aller  Nebenquests). Die Feuerprobe fehlt mir noch, das wollte ich ganz zum  Schluss angehen.



Die Feuerprobe ist sowieso erst auf dem Maximallevel, bzw kurz davor machbar.



> Normal war aber ein Fehler, den Kämpfen fehlt dadurch leider ein wenig der Anspruch.



Würde ich zustimmen, Monalye sieht das vllt etwas anders


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2013)

So langsam arbeite ich mich in "Trackmania 2: Stadium" auf ein ähnliches Niveau wie in "Canyon". Hier nun auch unter den 4000 weltbesten Spielern...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das schaffst du aber auch noch, ist reine Übungssache  Bei mir ging das ziemlich schnell, weil ich früher über längere Zeit in einem Clan gefahren bin. Da kommt man schnell wieder in das TM-Fahrgefühl rein, zumal sich von der F2P-Variante zu dem aktuellen Stadium 2 nicht viel geändert hat.


 Aaaaaaahhh.. Jemand aus der Profi-Liga. Okay, da kann ich nicht ganz mithalten, obwohl ich mich fast schon als Semi-Profi betrachten würde. Hab fast jedes TM verschlissen und fast bis zum Exzess durchgezockt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So langsam arbeite ich mich in "Trackmania 2: Stadium" auf ein ähnliches Niveau wie in "Canyon". Hier nun auch unter den 4000 weltbesten Spielern...


 
Mehr spielen das doch eh nicht  Der wievielte Aufguss der Reihe is das jetzt?^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mehr spielen das doch eh nicht  Der wievielte Aufguss der Reihe is das jetzt?^^


 Du verstehst es wirklich, persönliche Erfolge ins Wertlose zu ziehen...


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aaaaaaahhh.. Jemand aus der Profi-Liga. Okay, da kann ich nicht ganz mithalten, obwohl ich mich fast schon als Semi-Profi betrachten würde. Hab fast jedes TM verschlissen und fast bis zum Exzess durchgezockt.


 
Profi würde ich jetzt noch lange nicht sagen  Das sind die Leute die ESL fahren, die sind auf den meisten Strecken nochmal ne Sekunde schneller als ich  
Ich hab Stadium 2 jetzt auch länger nicht mehr angerührt, bin aber bei den Medaillen weltweit auf Rang 950 und hier in Deutschland irgendwo zwischen 100-150. Hab 241 Medaillen (um nochmal zu dem angeben zurück zu kommen )


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Oktober 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Profi würde ich jetzt noch lange nicht sagen  Das sind die Leute die ESL fahren, die sind auf den meisten Strecken nochmal ne Sekunde schneller als ich
> Ich hab Stadium 2 jetzt auch länger nicht mehr angerührt, bin aber bei den Medaillen weltweit auf Rang 950 und hier in Deutschland irgendwo zwischen 100-150. Hab 241 Medaillen (um nochmal zu dem angeben zurück zu kommen )


 
Wow, respekt  Du wärst mal ein würdiger Gegner für 'nen Kumpel von mir, dem auf der LAN jeder von uns immer hoffnungslos unterlegen ist in TM


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wow, respekt  Du wärst mal ein würdiger Gegner für 'nen Kumpel von mir, dem auf der LAN jeder von uns immer hoffnungslos unterlegen ist in TM


 
Ich kann mich gut in seine Lage versetzen, wenn wir TM auf unseren LANs gespielt haben konnte mir auch nie jemand was


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Oktober 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich kann mich gut in seine Lage versetzen, wenn wir TM auf unseren LANs gespielt haben konnte mir auch nie jemand was


 
naja, beim nächsten Steam-Sale schlag ich mal bei TM zu und dann gehts um Weihnachten rum ins Trainingslager


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> naja, beim nächsten Steam-Sale schlag ich mal bei TM zu und dann gehts um Weihnachten rum ins Trainingslager


 
Ich hab auch gerade wieder Lust bekommen 
Werd vllt in den nächsten Tagen auch nochmal reinschauen und kucken, ob sich was verändert hat bzw wie viele Server noch oben sind


----------



## Exar-K (22. Oktober 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die Feuerprobe ist sowieso erst auf dem Maximallevel, bzw kurz davor machbar.


 Ich bin merkwürdigerweise erst auf Lvl 22 und das gerade so. Dabei sind sogar sämtliche Nebenquests schon erledigt.
Die bisher freigeschalteten 50 Wellen der Feuerprobe hab ich dann gestern mal ausprobiert. Gab exakt 0 XP. 
Keine Ahnung wie ich da auf Stufe 25 geschweige denn 30 kommen soll.


----------



## xMANIACx (22. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich bin merkwürdigerweise erst auf Lvl 22 und das gerade so. Dabei sind sogar sämtliche Nebenquests schon erledigt.
> Die bisher freigeschalteten 50 Wellen der Feuerprobe hab ich dann gestern mal ausprobiert. Gab exakt 0 XP.
> Keine Ahnung wie ich da auf Stufe 25 geschweige denn 30 kommen soll.


 
Level 22 ist die Levelbegrenzung für den ersten Durchlauf, erst im zweiten Durchlauf wird dann das Maximallevel auf 30 angehoben.


----------



## Exar-K (22. Oktober 2013)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> Level 22 ist die Levelbegrenzung für den ersten Durchlauf, erst im zweiten Durchlauf wird dann das Maximallevel auf 30 angehoben.


Ah, na wunderbar, dann kann ich es ja direkt deinstallieren. Nochmal spiele ich es ganz sicher nicht durch.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ah, na wunderbar, dann kann ich es ja direkt deinstallieren. Nochmal spiele ich es ganz sicher nicht durch.


 
Das hatte ich so gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung. Ich glaube ich bin dann durch das Spielen der DLCs noch auf Level 30 gekommen. 
Richtig lohnen tut sich die Feuerprobe eh nicht. Man bekommt gute Waffen, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem ich in der Lage war sie zu beenden, gab es sonst nichts mehr zu tun, das hat mir also nichts gebracht  
Ach ja und 2 Achievements gibt es halt noch


----------



## Exar-K (22. Oktober 2013)

Die Feuerprobe wollte ich eigentlich nur durchspielen, um auch mal eine Herausforderung zu haben. Das Spiel war ja so relativ abrupt vorbei und der Endboss war enttäuschend einfach.

Die DLCs werde ich noch spielen, die scheinen nur über das Menü separat anwählbar zu sein.


----------



## Monalye (22. Oktober 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> :
> 
> Würde ich zustimmen, Monalye sieht das vllt etwas anders


 

Ich spiele es auf "Leicht"  ich möchte lieber durchs Spiel kommen und alles sehen, als direkt am Anfang irgendwo zu scheitern. Dennoch kommt mir das Spiel schwerer vor als sonst üblich auf "Leicht", ich kann mir vorstellen, das "Schwer" eigentlich schon "Alptraum" ist 

Mich nervt immer noch, das ich bei Witcher 2 an dem Tentakel-Boss scheitere... somit ist das Spiel für mich gelaufen, dabei hätt ich es so gerne weiter gespielt


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Die Feuerprobe wollte ich eigentlich nur durchspielen, um auch mal eine Herausforderung zu haben. Das Spiel war ja so relativ abrupt vorbei und der Endboss war enttäuschend einfach.
> 
> Die DLCs werde ich noch spielen, die scheinen nur über das Menü separat anwählbar zu sein.


 
Mit den DLCs kommst du dann aber ja vllt noch auf Stufe 30 oder zumindest kurz davor. Mit Lvl 28/29 ist die Feuerprobe dann wahrscheinlich auch zu schaffen. 
Die Qualität der DLCs hat relativ stark variiert, es gab 2 die ziemlich langweilig waren und 1 guten. Vllt auch 2 ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie viele es gibt


----------



## Shorty484 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich starte heut abend definitiv mit der Assasins Creed Reihe. Teil1 bis 3 und Brotherhood und Revalations. Bin gespannt wie lange ich dafür brauche .

Wenn ich das hier lese, Darksiders 1 und 2 sind auch noch ungespielt auf der Platte, Und Batman AA und AC auch. Aaaaah, ich brauch mehr Urlaub


----------



## Monalye (23. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ich starte heut abend definitiv mit der Assasins Creed Reihe. Teil1 bis 3 und Brotherhood und Revalations. Bin gespannt wie lange ich dafür brauche .
> 
> Wenn ich das hier lese, Darksiders 1 und 2 sind auch noch ungespielt auf der Platte, Und Batman AA und AC auch. Aaaaah, ich brauch mehr Urlaub



Ich finde Darksiders 2 viel, viel besser als den ersten Teil, solltest du mit Teil 1 anfangen und enttäuscht sein schließe nicht automatisch auf Teil 2


----------



## Shorty484 (23. Oktober 2013)

Das mache ich bei keinem Spiel, ich fang nur gerne bei Teil 1 an . Ich habe auch nur Spiele, über die ich vorher mehrere Tests gelesen habe, bis jetzt war kein Fehlkauf dabei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ich starte heut abend definitiv mit der Assasins Creed Reihe. Teil1 bis 3 und Brotherhood und Revalations. Bin gespannt wie lange ich dafür brauche .


 Na dann, wünsche viel Freude beim Spielen. Lass uns bei Gelegenheit an deiner persönlichen Spielerfahrung teilhaben. 

BTW:
Heute abend versuche ich noch mal, in *"Trackmania 2: Stadium"* unter die besten 3500 Weltweit zu kommen, und morgen vormittag schlage ich mich mal schnell in* "Dead Space 3: Awakened"* durch. Müsste ja zu schaffen sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2013)

YES !!! Nun unter den TOP-3000 !


----------



## Shorty484 (23. Oktober 2013)

> Lass uns bei Gelegenheit an deiner persönlichen Spielerfahrung teilhaben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Logbuch 1. Eintrag:
Schon bei der Taschendiebstahl Mission das erste mal verreckt , beim zweiten Versuch erfolgreich.

Und ich habe nach dem Starten des Spiels über Steam, wo eigentlich ein kurzes Intro kommen sollte (oder nicht?) einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Ich höre zwar Menschenmassen, Musik und Glockenleuten, sehe aber kein Bild. Ist das normal? Wenn ich eine Taste drücke, komme ich normal in die Profilauswahl. Verwirrt!


----------



## LordCrash (23. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Logbuch 1. Eintrag:
> Schon bei der Taschendiebstahl Mission das erste mal verreckt , beim zweiten Versuch erfolgreich.
> 
> Und ich habe nach dem Starten des Spiels über Steam, wo eigentlich ein kurzes Intro kommen sollte (oder nicht?) einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Ich höre zwar Menschenmassen, Musik und Glockenleuten, sehe aber kein Bild. Ist das normal? Wenn ich eine Taste drücke, komme ich normal in die Profilauswahl. Verwirrt!


 Normal ist das nicht. Lösung hab ich aber auch keine. Da hilft wohl nur Internetrecherche...


----------



## golani79 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hab heut mal Back to the Future von Telltale angefangen und ne Stunde reingespielt.
Bisher recht nett gemacht - mal schauen, was noch so kommt.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab heut mal Back to the Future von Telltale angefangen und ne Stunde reingespielt.


 
liegt bei mir auch noch auf halde...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Logbuch 1. Eintrag:
> Schon bei der Taschendiebstahl Mission das erste mal verreckt , beim zweiten Versuch erfolgreich.
> 
> Und ich habe nach dem Starten des Spiels über Steam, wo eigentlich ein kurzes Intro kommen sollte (oder nicht?) einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Ich höre zwar Menschenmassen, Musik und Glockenleuten, sehe aber kein Bild. Ist das normal? Wenn ich eine Taste drücke, komme ich normal in die Profilauswahl. Verwirrt!


 Ja, das Problem kenne ich. Kann an Win7 liegen, über XP läuft es normal. Hab mich aber nicht nach einer Lösung dieses Intro-Problems umgesehen, spätestens aber wenn ich die Reihe noch mal von vorne beginnen würde, möchte ich das auch bereinigt haben wollen.
Mir ist dazu noch aufgefallen dass AC1 immer im Fenster startet, erst mit der Tastenkombi für Vollbild füllt es auch wirklich den kompletten Bildschirm aus.


----------



## Taiwez (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir die Tage mal Payday 2 gekauft. Ist leider nur ein eher kurzweiliger Spaß, und das auch nur mit Freunden. Das Spiel macht mit ner zufällig zusammengewürfelten Truppe wirklich überhaupt keinen Spaß, schade. 

Das LevelDesign ist bei vielen Heists leider immer dasselbe, bis auf minimale Änderungen. Auch hier wurde viel Potenzial verschenkt. Selbst die Heists, die mehrere Tage dauern, wiederholen sich zu oft im Leveldesign. 

Aber wenn man genug Leute zusammenbekommt (insg. 3 weitere Mitspieler) kann das Spiel schon spaßig sein. Ist halt L4D ziemlich ähnlich, nur leider etwas weniger abwechslungsreich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2013)

So, nach knapp 2 1/2 Stunden nun auch* "Dead Space 3: Awakened"* beendet.
Also ich fand's ausgesprochen gut. Zwar viel Level-Recycling aus dem Hauptspiel, aber im Großen und Ganzen war es top.
Ich hoffe nur, dass bald der nächste Story-DLC kommt (weiss jemand darüber was Näheres ?!), der Cliffhanger zum Ende war ja mal echt fies.


----------



## Monalye (24. Oktober 2013)

Super, ich dachte mir gleich, das es dir gefallen wird  Ich hoffe auch, das es bald mal wieder etwas von DS gibt, aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht daran  Die Entwickler, Visceral Games, arbeiten gerade an einem anderen Spiel und betonen immer wieder, das sie aktuell keine Zeit dafür hätten, aber man habe auf DS nicht "vergessen".... ich stöber dazu immer wieder mal auf deren Twitter-Seite, wo die Leute eigentlich dauernd um irgendwelche Fortsetzungen bitten  

https://twitter.com/VisceralGames

Grundaussage:  _We aren't announcing what's next for us just yet, but stay tuned!_


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2013)

Also abwarten und Tee trinken... Tja, was anderes bleibt uns da ja nicht übrig... 

Nebenbei: Top-2500 !!! ^^


----------



## Sanador (24. Oktober 2013)

Gestern für 1,80 Euro F.E.A.R. bei GMG geholt und meine Güte, sieht das noch toll aus und diese fantastische KI!
Im nachhinein ist es aber auch erschreckend, dass ein Spiel von 2005 immer noch die Referenz bezüglich der künstlichen Intelligenz in Shootern ist.


----------



## Shorty484 (24. Oktober 2013)

> Ja, das Problem kenne ich. Kann an Win7 liegen, über XP läuft es normal.  Hab mich aber nicht nach einer Lösung dieses Intro-Problems umgesehen,  spätestens aber wenn ich die Reihe noch mal von vorne beginnen würde,  möchte ich das auch bereinigt haben wollen.
> Mir ist dazu noch aufgefallen dass AC1 immer im Fenster startet, erst  mit der Tastenkombi für Vollbild füllt es auch wirklich den kompletten  Bildschirm aus.


Solange das Spiel fehlerfrei läuft stört mich das nicht weiter, is mir nur aufgefallen. ich muss mir das je auch nicht bei jedem Start angucken. Im Fenstermodus startet das Spiel bei mir nicht, ganz normal mit Vollbild.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Solange das Spiel fehlerfrei läuft stört mich das nicht weiter, is mir nur aufgefallen. ich muss mir das je auch nicht bei jedem Start angucken. Im Fenstermodus startet das Spiel bei mir nicht, ganz normal mit Vollbild.


 
Probiers mal hiermit:



> * 					Finally discovered the DX10 problem with the first Assassin's Creed. 				*
> 
> OK I've searched the forums quite a bit to see if anyone had ever  posted about this problem and I know it's been a long time since anyone  has addressed this but it appears that many people (including myself)  have had problems with running the DX10 version of Assassin's Creed on  Steam. If someone has already posted about this I apologize but I didn't  seem to find anyone with a solution. If your on Windows 7 and  experiencing the glitch where you see a black screen but the sound is  still running just fine then what you need to fix is the DPI scaling for  the program if you have increased the DPI in Windows 7. Browse to the  location "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Assassins  Creed". There you will find a file called  "AssassinsCreed_Dx10.exe".  Right click that file, go to properties, then go to the Compatibility  tab.  Check the option that says "Disable display scaling on high DPI  settings". This should fix the issue. Your welcome to the whole 3 people  who still actually care about this problem ​


----------



## Gast20180705 (24. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Gestern für 1,80 Euro F.E.A.R. bei GMG geholt und meine Güte, sieht das noch toll aus und diese fantastische KI!
> Im nachhinein ist es aber auch erschreckend, dass ein Spiel von 2005 immer noch die Referenz bezüglich der künstlichen Intelligenz in Shootern ist.


 
Wobei ich Far Cry noch ein bischen besser finde, was die KI angeht.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Wobei ich Far Cry noch ein bischen besser finde, was die KI angeht.


 Tja, nur ist das noch älter...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Probiers mal hiermit:


 Aaaaahhh... Werde ich heute abend mal probieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2013)

Mit der vorletzten Rennstrecke in *"Trackmania 2: Stadium"* wird langsam, aber sicher echt bekloppt. Wer denkt sich denn solche Tracks aus ???


----------



## Gast20180705 (24. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Tja, nur ist das noch älter...


 
Das ist ja erst recht das Schlimme. Wobei SClacklist mich doch positiv überascht hat, was das Suchverhalten und Deckungsverhalten der KI angeht.


----------



## Sanador (24. Oktober 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Das ist ja erst recht das Schlimme. Wobei SClacklist mich doch positiv überascht hat, was das Suchverhalten und Deckungsverhalten der KI angeht.


Da kann ich nichts dazu sagen, da sie mich nie bemerkt hat.


----------



## Monalye (24. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Gestern für 1,80 Euro F.E.A.R. bei GMG geholt und meine Güte, sieht das noch toll aus und diese fantastische KI!
> Im nachhinein ist es aber auch erschreckend, dass ein Spiel von 2005 immer noch die Referenz bezüglich der künstlichen Intelligenz in Shootern ist.



Ich hab' F.E.A.R 3 schon seit fast 2 Jahren daheim liegen, hatte es auch schon 2 x installiert und ausprobiert, aber irgendwie komme ich damit nicht zurecht... aber ich glaub, ich werde es ein drittes Mal versuchen, das Genre des Games wäre ja eigentlich genau meines


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' F.E.A.R 3 schon seit fast 2 Jahren daheim liegen, hatte es auch schon 2 x installiert und ausprobiert, aber irgendwie komme ich damit nicht zurecht... aber ich glaub, ich werde es ein drittes Mal versuchen, das Genre des Games wäre ja eigentlich genau meines


 
Der dritte Teil ist ziemlich mies, spiel lieber die ersten beiden


----------



## stawacz (24. Oktober 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Habe gerade etwas Probleme, mich zu entscheiden, was ich (parallel zu Dark Souls,wie immer  ) spielen soll. Neu auf der Platte hab ich _Batman: Arkham Asylum + Arkham City_ und _Devil May Cry 3+4_, jeweils den ersten nur angespielt. Allerdings haben _Terraria_ und _Kerbal Space Program_ kürzlich Updates erhalten, wären also auch wieder einen Blick wert.


 ganz klar batman!!!

die reihe is großartig


----------



## Shorty484 (24. Oktober 2013)

> Probiers mal hiermit:
> 
> * 					Finally discovered the DX10 problem with the first Assassin's Creed. 				*
> 
> OK I've searched the forums quite a bit to see if anyone had  ever  posted about this problem and I know it's been a long time since  anyone  has addressed this but it appears that many people (including  myself)  have had problems with running the DX10 version of Assassin's  Creed on  Steam. If someone has already posted about this I apologize  but I didn't  seem to find anyone with a solution. If your on Windows 7  and  experiencing the glitch where you see a black screen but the sound  is  still running just fine then what you need to fix is the DPI scaling  for  the program if you have increased the DPI in Windows 7. Browse to  the  location "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Assassins   Creed". There you will find a file called  "AssassinsCreed_Dx10.exe".   Right click that file, go to properties, then go to the Compatibility   tab.  Check the option that says "Disable display scaling on high DPI   settings". This should fix the issue. Your welcome to the whole 3 people   who still actually care about this problem ​



Ok, werde ich nach der Arbeit mal austesten, danke


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Oktober 2013)

Bin endlich durch mit Kingdoms of Amalur. Die 44 Stunden haben sich irgendwie doppelt so lang angefühlt wie die 85 mit Skyrim. Das Spiel zieht sich vielleicht ... könnte auch an den einfallslosen Quests liegen, im Grunde ist Reckoning ja nichts anderes als ein Online-Rollenspiel mit nur einem Spieler. Story und Welt waren jetzt auch nicht sonderlich interessant - am Ende habe ich es hauptsächlich deswegen durchgespielt, um die Maximalstufe zu erreichen. Jetzt hab ich endlich Zeit für Besseres


----------



## golani79 (24. Oktober 2013)

Hab heut How to Survive angefangen - gefällt mir sehr gut!

Man kann alle möglichen Sachen machen / jagen / kombinieren / basteln  und muss futtern, schlafen und trinken, da man sonst das Zeitliche  segnet. Nebenbei darf man sich auch noch um Quests kümmern und sollte  sich natürlich nicht von Zombies oder sonstigen  Monstern fressen  lassen.

Im Onlinecoop gibts derzeit leider keine Kampagne - habe aber nach dem  Anspielen des SP eine Challenge mit nem Kollegen gespielt, was auch  ziemlich viel Spaß macht.​


----------



## Monalye (24. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab heut How to Survive angefangen - gefällt mir sehr gut!
> 
> Man kann alle möglichen Sachen machen / jagen / kombinieren / basteln  und muss futtern, schlafen und trinken, da man sonst das Zeitliche  segnet. Nebenbei darf man sich auch noch um Quests kümmern und sollte  sich natürlich nicht von Zombies oder sonstigen  Monstern fressen  lassen.
> 
> Im Onlinecoop gibts derzeit leider keine Kampagne - habe aber nach dem  Anspielen des SP eine Challenge mit nem Kollegen gespielt, was auch  ziemlich viel Spaß macht.​



Das Spiel hab ich auch auf meiner Liste, mir hat vor allem der Test von heute sehr gut gefallen  How to Survive im Test: Zombie Hack-and-Slay mit Crafting


----------



## Shorty484 (25. Oktober 2013)

> Probiers mal hiermit:
> 
> * 					Finally discovered the DX10 problem with the first Assassin's Creed. 				*
> OK I've searched the forums quite a bit to see if anyone had   ever  posted about this problem and I know it's been a long time since   anyone  has addressed this but it appears that many people (including   myself)  have had problems with running the DX10 version of Assassin's   Creed on  Steam. If someone has already posted about this I apologize   but I didn't  seem to find anyone with a solution. If your on Windows 7   and  experiencing the glitch where you see a black screen but the sound   is  still running just fine then what you need to fix is the DPI  scaling  for  the program if you have increased the DPI in Windows 7.  Browse to  the  location "C:\Program Files  (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Assassins   Creed". There you will find a  file called  "AssassinsCreed_Dx10.exe".   Right click that file, go to  properties, then go to the Compatibility   tab.  Check the option that  says "Disable display scaling on high DPI   settings". This should fix  the issue. Your welcome to the whole 3 people   who still actually care  about this problem ​    Ok, werde ich nach der Arbeit mal austesten, danke



Also bei mir hats nicht funktioniert, immernoch Ton und schwarzer Bildschirm


----------



## LordCrash (25. Oktober 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bin endlich durch mit Kingdoms of Amalur. Die 44 Stunden haben sich irgendwie doppelt so lang angefühlt wie die 85 mit Skyrim. Das Spiel zieht sich vielleicht ... könnte auch an den einfallslosen Quests liegen, im Grunde ist Reckoning ja nichts anderes als ein Online-Rollenspiel mit nur einem Spieler. Story und Welt waren jetzt auch nicht sonderlich interessant - am Ende habe ich es hauptsächlich deswegen durchgespielt, um die Maximalstufe zu erreichen. Jetzt hab ich endlich Zeit für Besseres


 Ist das nicht ein wenig masochistisch, ein Spiel durchzuspielen, auf das man praktisch keine Lust mehr hat?

Aber das ist ja bei MMOs und Spielen wie Skyrim meiner Erfahrung nach eh eher der Regelfall. Suchtis eben... 

Was kommt denn jetzt an die Reihe bzw. was ist dieses "Besseres"? 


*Me:*
- PES 2014
- XCOM EU + DLCs
- Path of Exile 
- Half Life 2 Complete + Cinematic Mod


----------



## LordCrash (25. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also bei mir hats nicht funktioniert, immernoch Ton und schwarzer Bildschirm


 
Schade....


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab heut How to Survive angefangen - gefällt mir sehr gut


 
normal mag ich ja Spiele in Isografik, und Überlebenssims find ich auch reizvoll (Stichwort: Dont Starve), wenn nur diese nervigen Untoten nicht immer wären. Dabei würde so eine Wildniss noch genug andere Gefahren mit sich bringen


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein wenig masochistisch, ein Spiel durchzuspielen, auf das man praktisch keine Lust mehr hat?



Ich wollte das Thema einfach abschließen - bin normalerweise eigentlich niemand, der Spiele halb anfängt und nie zu Ende spielt. Auch wenn Amalur mich nur fünf Euro gekostet hat.



> Was kommt denn jetzt an die Reihe bzw. was ist dieses "Besseres"?



Werde wohl mal die Vorschau-Version von XCOM: Enemy Within spielen. Oder vielleicht den Football Manager 2014. Oder doch die Alpha zu Stronghold Crusader 2? Mal schauen, worauf ich Lust hab


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Werde wohl mal die Vorschau-Version von XCOM: Enemy Within spielen. Oder vielleicht den Football Manager 2014. Oder doch die Alpha zu Stronghold Crusader 2? Mal schauen, worauf ich Lust hab


 
mein vorschlag: 
schau dir mal stronghold crusader 2 an und berichte dann hier darüber.
würde mich nämlich wirklich interessieren, ob firefly irgendwann doch mal wieder ein vernünftiges spiel hinbekommt. 
meine hoffnung ist allerdings gering.


----------



## golani79 (25. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> würde mich nämlich wirklich interessieren, ob firefly irgendwann doch mal wieder ein vernünftiges spiel hinbekommt.
> meine hoffnung ist allerdings gering.


 
Bis es soweit ist, kann man sich, auch wenn man die schon gespielt hat, mit den HD Versionen von Stronghold und Crusader ganz gut die Zeit vertreiben


----------



## Exar-K (25. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem ich mich gestern mit etlichen Abstürzen durch den letzten Darksiders 2 DLC gequält habe, ist jetzt der Singleplayer von Medal of Honor dran.

Darksiders 2 ist ein nettes Spiel und hat mich relativ anständig unterhalten, war aber insgesamt doch eine kleine Enttäuschung. Dem tollen Kampfsystem, guter Vertonung, netter Atmosphäre und großem Umfang, stehen dann doch viele Negativaspekte gegenüber. Die Story ist fad, die Steuerung hakelig, die Grafik durchwachsen, die Rätsel viel zu leicht und langweilig, das Dungeon-Design schwach und die Kämpfe/Bosse insgesamt zu einfach (speziell der Endboss). Dazu kommt der wirklich miserable Port. Es gibt Grafikfehler, schlechte Performance, Abstürze und etliche Bugs.

Alles in allem hat mir der Erstling etwas besser gefallen.
Wenn Nordic Games irgendwann einen dritten Teil produzieren sollte, dann hoffentlich ohne diese ganzen Schwächen.


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich gestern mit etlichen Abstürzen durch den letzten Darksiders 2 DLC gequält habe, ist jetzt der Singleplayer von Medal of Honor dran.
> 
> Darksiders 2 ist ein nettes Spiel und hat mich relativ anständig unterhalten, war aber insgesamt doch eine kleine Enttäuschung. Dem tollen Kampfsystem, guter Vertonung, netter Atmosphäre und großem Umfang, stehen dann doch viele Negativaspekte gegenüber. Die Story ist fad, die Steuerung hakelig, die Grafik durchwachsen, die Rätsel viel zu leicht und langweilig, das Dungeon-Design schwach und die Kämpfe/Bosse insgesamt zu einfach (speziell der Endboss). Dazu kommt der wirklich miserable Port. Es gibt Grafikfehler, schlechte Performance, Abstürze und etliche Bugs.
> 
> ...



Uiui, das erlebe ich momentan grade teils ganz anders. Was ich auch finde ist, das die Story sehr fad ist und die Steuerung sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist und harkt (M+T), ausserdem habe ich nach komplizierten Wandläufen oft den Bug, das sich die Kamera nicht mehr drehen lässt, ohne vorher die Zielfunktion zu aktivieren. Dann muss ich immer speichern und neustarten, dann geht es wieder. 

Aber das die Rätsel zu leicht sind, wow echt, dagegen war doch alles in Portal 2 ein Kinderspiel auf Kindergarten-Niveau. Jetzt hab ich auch noch den Phariseher dazu bekommen, den ich zu Hilfe rufen kann, aber die Lösung eines Rätsels erstreckt sich oft über mehrere Räume und Etagen, das ist so großräumig und komplex, da blick ich nicht durch. Zumindest nicht in einem Tempo, in dem ich das Spiel spielen möchte. Wenn ich mir allerdings zum Ziel setze, in einem mehrstöckigen Komplex mal ein paar Stunden zu verbringen, um die Lösung selbst auszuknobbeln, hock ich 200 Stunden und mehr in diesem Spiel. Diese Ausdauer hab ich schon gar nicht. Genauso wenig hätte ich eine Chance, alle Bücher und Relikte zu finden, damit ich mir wieder was anständiges kaufen kann, so versteckt und abgelegen die oft sind. Sehr oft muss man dafür alle Kisten und Vasen zerschlagen, weil sich irgendwo so ein Relikt versteckt. 
Ich helfe mir mit dieser Lösung, die äusserst penibel und genau ist Darksiders 2 Komplettlösung - Walkthrough, Tipps und Tricks, alle Rätsel, Steine, Seiten des Buchs des Todes, Relikte, Fährmannsmünzen und Nebenquests • Eurogamer.de

Und das die Boss-Gegner zu schwach sind, diesen Eindruck hatte ich ja schon dreimal nicht. Im Gegenteil, ich finde sie durchwegs schwieriger als in anderen Spielen, obwohl ich das Game auf Leicht spiele, hab ich mir an zwei Bossgegner bisher richtig die Zähne ausgebissen. Das waren der Endboss in den Schmiedelanden, der Wächter und der Bosskampf gegen den Arenachampion Gnashor (darüber kann dir sicher Herbboy auch etwas erzählen). Vor allem der Wächter hatte so eine umfangreiche Taktik, wie man den spielen muss, ohne Auflösung wäre ich da ehrlichgesagt auch nie drauf gekommen.... (nicht so wie in WoW, "nach 5 Sekunden stampft das Bösschen auf den Boden, da laufen wir alle in die linke Ecke, in der wir bleiben bis er sich  bei etwa 10 Sekunden schlafend stellt, wir teilen uns solange rasch in 2 Gruppen auf, dann läuft der Tank zum Bösschen und weckt ihn auf, der so konfus ist, das wir ihn ohne Movement und mit unseren Standardcasts gemütlich aus den Latschen klopfen können.") In einer Phase muss man beim Wächter sogar in Minizeitfenstern an ihm hochklettern (lustig mit M+T), hat oben angekommen hat man grad mal 2 Sekunden Zeit für Schläge, dann schleudert er einen wieder runter, nur blöd, das unten kein Heiler steht, der einen gemütlich wieder hochheilt (solange dieser nicht so wie in WoW entweder darauf vergisst, oder vor Langeweile gar nicht anwesend ist, sondern grade die Waschmaschine befüllt)



Spoiler



Der Wächter in DS 2 geht so:
Wie immer: Hinrennen und Draufhauen, blöde Idee. Ruft euer Pferd, dann fixiert den Wächter und reitet im Uhrzeigersinn um ihn herum. Sobald sein Riesenhammer nach unten geht, beschleunigt ihr Verzweiflung - rechter Button. Ob der Schlag traf oder nicht, ihr wechslet in den Zielmodus und schießt mit der Pistole auf die Schattenbomben am Hammerarm des Wächters. Trefft ihr, dann explodiert der Arm und ihr habt die Chance schnell zu dem grünlichen Kristall zu Reiten, euch mit dem Todesgriff hochzuziehen und den Kristall mit Schlägen zu bearbeiten. Wiederholt dies, bis der Hammerarm zerstört ist.

In der zweiten Phase schießt der Wächter mit Explosiven Kugel auf euch. Diese Kugeln verfolgen euch, reitet also nicht direkt darauf zu. Nehmt sie vom Pferd aus mit der Pistole unter Beschuss, bis sie stoppt und in die Luft zeigt. Ihr habt jetzt fünf bis zehn Sekunden, um den Wächter zwischen euch und die Kugel zu bringen. Nach dieser Zeit stürzt sich die Kugel auf euch und trifft auch, solange nicht ein Hindernis - der Wächter - im Weg ist. Wird er getroffen, geht er in die Knie und ihr reitet zum verbleibenden Arm. Steigt ab und lauft per Wandlauf nach oben. Auf dem Balken springt ihr und aktiviert im Sprung den Todesgriff um den Kristall zu greifen. Auf diesen schlagt ihr so oft ihr könnt ein. Wiederholt dies, bis der Wächter zusammenbricht. Der Rest ist Show und ihr habt den Ausweichkonter erhalten.



An der Grafik find ich jetzt nichts auszusetzen, muss aber dazu sagen, das ich diesbezülich nicht ganz so der große Nerd bin, ich seh' da nicht soooo genau hin. 
"Grafikfehler, schlechte Performance, Abstürze und etliche Bugs" (ausser dem von mir beschriebenen) habe ich noch nie festgestellt, meinst du damit das DLC oder das Grundspiel?

Für mich ist Darksiders 2 ein Spiel, das mich, nachdem ich jetzt mehrere Spiele ausprobiert hatte, wieder so richtig fesseln kann.Mittlerweile hab ich darin schon 50 Stunden verbracht und bin gerade beim Bossgegner Tormentor, der aber nur ein Zwischenboss ist und dadurch hoffentlich eine nicht zu große Hürde.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Und das die Boss-Gegner zu schwach sind, diesen Eindruck hatte ich ja schon dreimal nicht. Im Gegenteil, ich finde sie durchwegs schwieriger als in anderen Spielen, obwohl ich das Game auf Leicht spiele, hab ich mir an zwei Bossgegner bisher richtig die Zähne ausgebissen.



Ich würde echt mal gerne ein Let's Play von dir sehen, wenn du Dark Souls spielst.... 


 Nur ein kleiner Spaß, nicht böse sein.


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Von dem Spiel hab ich jetzt schon öfters gehört, interessiert mich immer mehr, klingt aber schwierig, lässt es sich auch auf ultraleicht spielen? 

Edit: AUA http://www.pcgames.de/Dark-Souls-PC-239502/News/Dark-Souls-Easy-Modus-war-nie-geplant-1023376/
" Dark Souls wird seinen Ruf als eines der härtesten Spiele der Neuzeit demnach wohl behalten" ich glaub, das kauf ich mir erst, wenn es mal im Steam-Sale um 5 € zu haben ist, das klingt verdammt nach Frust für mich


----------



## Exar-K (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin normalerweise Dungeons und Rätsel eines anderen Kalibers gewohnt. Das große Vorbild von Darksiders, die Zelda-Reihe, hat in Sachen Qualität und Anspruch einiges mehr zu bieten und das obwohl sich Darksiders sehr großzügig beim Rätseldesign bedient.
Da ich momentan auch noch Wind Waker HD parallel spiele, merkt man die großen Unterschiede noch deutlicher.

Was die Umsetzung angeht, die DLCs sind noch schlimmer, aber auch beim Hauptspiel gibt es viele Fehler.
Freezes und Abstürze, Stuttering (so in etwa darksiders 2 stuttering), feststeckende Kamera, sporadisch ist speichern und Schnellreise nicht verfügbar, der NPC bleibt hängen, uvm.
Lustig auch der zu "große" Speicherstand beim Belial-DLC. Lässt das Spiel immer abstürzen und man muss ihn mit nem Editor schrumpfen. Alternativ kann man sein Inventar komplett leeren(!), dann geht es auch weiter. Auf sowas wäre ich ohne Google nie gekommen.

Das ist ein total unsauberer Port.


----------



## Shorty484 (25. Oktober 2013)

> Darksiders 2 ist ein nettes Spiel und hat mich relativ anständig  unterhalten, war aber insgesamt doch eine kleine Enttäuschung. Dem  tollen Kampfsystem, guter Vertonung, netter Atmosphäre und großem  Umfang, stehen dann doch viele Negativaspekte gegenüber. Die Story ist  fad, die Steuerung hakelig, die Grafik durchwachsen, die Rätsel viel zu  leicht und langweilig, das Dungeon-Design schwach und die Kämpfe/Bosse  insgesamt zu einfach (speziell der Endboss). Dazu kommt der wirklich  miserable Port. Es gibt Grafikfehler, schlechte Performance, Abstürze  und etliche Bugs.


Du kannst einem ja echt Hoffnung machen, ich wollte DS2 eigendlich noch spielen


----------



## LordCrash (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Von dem Spiel hab ich jetzt schon öfters gehört, interessiert mich immer mehr, klingt aber schwierig, lässt es sich auch auf ultraleicht spielen?
> 
> Edit: AUA Dark Souls: Easy-Modus war nie geplant - Übersetzungfehler schuld
> " Dark Souls wird seinen Ruf als eines der härtesten Spiele der Neuzeit demnach wohl behalten" ich glaub, das kauf ich mir erst, wenn es mal im Steam-Sale um 5 € zu haben ist, das klingt verdammt nach Frust für mich


 Haha, nein, es gibt keinen leichten Modus in Dark Souls... 

Und ja, ich glaube, dass du in Dark Souls absolut verzweifeln würdest, wenn dir Darksiders 2 und Witcher 2 schon zu schwierig ist....


----------



## LordCrash (25. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Du kannst einem ja echt Hoffnung machen, ich wollte DS2 eigendlich noch spielen


 Schon Geld gespart....


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich bin normalerweise Dungeons und Rätsel eines anderen Kalibers gewohnt. Das große Vorbild von Darksiders, die Zelda-Reihe, hat in Sachen Qualität und Anspruch einiges mehr zu bieten und das obwohl sich Darksiders sehr großzügig beim Rätseldesign bedient.
> Da ich momentan auch noch Wind Waker HD parallel spiele, merkt man die großen Unterschiede noch deutlicher.
> 
> Was die Umsetzung angeht, die DLCs sind noch schlimmer, aber auch beim Hauptspiel gibt es viele Fehler.
> ...



das mit der feststeckenden Kamera kenn ich wie gesagt auch, eine Zeitlang helf ich mir mit der Zielfunktion (Q) weiter, da wird sie wieder gelöst, wenn es bestehen bleibt speicher ich ab, beende und starte neu.... eine Angelegenheit von nicht mal 30 Sekunden und es geht wieder. Es ist sicher ärgerlich, aber jetzt nichts, warum ich aufs Spiel verzichten würde.

Schnellreiseoption, das hab ich auch schon gehabt, hielt es aber für Story-abhängig, wenn ich eine Tür zurück ging, funktionierte es eigentlich immer. Ich dachte daher bisher, in dem Raum, zb. weil da der Boss kommt, kann ich nicht mehr weg.



Shorty484 schrieb:


> Du kannst einem ja echt Hoffnung machen, ich wollte DS2 eigendlich noch spielen



Sag das nicht, das Hauptspiel selbst ist sicher nicht schlecht, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. PCG packte dafür sogar 85 % im Test aus und das kommt nicht von irgendwo her Darksiders 2 im Test: tolle Kämpfe und viel Umfang, aber mäßige Story und lieblose PC-Umsetzung - Ab heute im Handel



LordCrash schrieb:


> Haha, nein, es gibt keinen leichten Modus in Dark Souls...
> 
> Und ja, ich glaube, dass du in Dark Souls absolut verzweifeln würdest, wenn dir Darksiders 2 und Witcher 2 schon zu schwierig ist....



Ich hab's gesehen, hab ein wenig in PCG gestöbert, ich glaub, das ist wirklich zu schwer für mich, ich bin nicht so frustressistent, ich will nur spielen 
Erinner mich nicht an Witcher 2, da könnt ich heute noch heulen, das ich den blöden Tentakel-Boss nicht schaffte, das hätt ich sooooo gern weiter gespielt  Das DS2 ZU schwer ist, hab ich ja nicht behauptet, ich spiel es ja immer noch und komme bisher auch weiter, es fällt mir aber auf, das es schwerer ist als andere gleichartige Spiele, die ich schon spielte.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Schon Geld gespart....



Neeeeeiiiiiin


----------



## Exar-K (25. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Du kannst einem ja echt Hoffnung machen, ich wollte DS2 eigendlich noch spielen


 Keine Sorge, es ist dennoch ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Sehr gut finde ich auch das Fazit von RedDragon20 im Test http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...essige-story-und-lieblose-pc-umsetzung-3.html
auf Seite 3 den Spoiler anklicken, er hat es sehr, sehr umfangreich beschrieben.


----------



## Exar-K (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> das mit der feststeckenden Kamera kenn ich wie gesagt auch, eine Zeitlang helf ich mir mit der Zielfunktion (Q) weiter, da wird sie wieder gelöst, wenn es bestehen bleibt speicher ich ab, beende und starte neu.... eine Angelegenheit von nicht mal 30 Sekunden und es geht wieder. Es ist sicher ärgerlich, aber jetzt nichts, warum ich aufs Spiel verzichten würde.


 Verzichten nicht, aber es ist schon ungemein lästig, wenn man im Spielverlauf über ein Dutzend solcher Bugs stolpert.
Ich musste das Spiel sehr oft neustarten und Abstürze hatte ich locker 20 über die gesamte Spieldauer (die Hälfte davon beim Belial-DLC wegen des Bugs mit dem Speicherstand).

Was ich im Rahmen meiner Recherche zu dem defekten Speicherstand an Meldungen von anderen Spielern gelesen habe, da bin ich noch froh, dass mir das nicht auch noch alles begegnet ist. Die Bugreports im Netz und unter den Diskussionen bei Steam sind schon recht viel. Siehe z.B. Übersicht auftretender Bugs
Und das ist nur die Konsolenfassung, da sind die ganzen Probleme durch die Portierung noch nichtmal dabei.

Für mich persönlich ist es zumindest schon Ewigkeiten her, dass ich solche technischen Probleme mit einem Spiel hatte.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Erinner mich nicht an Witcher 2, da könnt ich heute noch heulen, das ich den blöden Tentakel-Boss nicht schaffte, das hätt ich sooooo gern weiter gespielt


Wenn du so unbedingt weiterspielen willst, aber den Kraken nicht selbst besiegen kannst/willst, dann schick mir mal deinen Spielstand. Dann besiege ich den Kraken für dich irgendwann nächste Woche und du kannst danach weiterspielen...


----------



## golani79 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hab TW2 noch nicht gespielt - aber ist der Gegner wirklich so schwer? 

Auch, wenn man einige Versuche braucht, finde ich das immer noch besser, als wenn man alles sofort beim 1. Versuch umhaut. Da hat man dann irgendwie kein Erfolgsgefühl.
Brauche ich aber mehrere Versuche, bis ich einen Bossgegner besiegen kann, habe ich nachher viel mehr Genugtuung, den auch geschafft zu haben 

Geht zumindest mir so und ich würd auch nicht so schnell aufgeben. 
Es sollte natürlich vom Spiel selber her fair sein und nicht so, dass man aufgrund von schlechten Spielmechaniken an bestimmten Gegnern scheitert.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab TW2 noch nicht gespielt - aber ist der Gegner wirklich so schwer?


Naja, schwer ist relativ. Das empfindet jeder anders. Einfach ist er aber definitv nicht und man braucht schon mehrere Anläufe dafür. Aber zu schaffen ist er natürlich schon, wenn man die richtige Strategie hat.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab's gesehen, hab ein wenig in PCG gestöbert, ich glaub, das ist wirklich zu schwer für mich, ich bin nicht so frustressistent, ich will nur spielen


 
Bin ich auch nicht. Aber wie sehr man an Dark Souls frustet, hängt auch vom Spieler ab. Wer durch die Gegend rennt, läuft oft mehreren Feinden in die Arme, und da stirbt es sich recht schnell. Wer langsam vorgeht, einzelne Gegner mit dem Bogen anlockt, hat weniger Probleme. Zudem grinde ich viele Levels im Voraus, und bin dann doppelt so stark und widerstandsfähig, wie andere an der selben Stelle. Sich "durchsterben" mag ein Weg sein, meiner ist es nicht.
Durch Geduld und Vorsicht kann man sich sehr viel Frust ersparen. Ich halte Dark Souls jedenfalls für eines der besten Spiele überhaupt. Solange die PC-Version vom zweiten Teil etwas ordentlicher wird, werd ich wohl dabei bleiben.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bin ich auch nicht. Aber wie sehr man an Dark Souls frustet, hängt auch vom Spieler ab. Wer durch die Gegend rennt, läuft oft mehreren Feinden in die Arme, und da stirbt es sich recht schnell. Wer langsam vorgeht, einzelne Gegner mit dem Bogen anlockt, hat weniger Probleme. Zudem grinde ich viele Levels im Voraus, und bin dann doppelt so stark und widerstandsfähig, wie andere an der selben Stelle. Sich "durchsterben" mag ein Weg sein, meiner ist es nicht.
> Durch Geduld und Vorsicht kann man sich sehr viel Frust ersparen. Ich halte Dark Souls jedenfalls für eines der besten Spiele überhaupt. Solange die PC-Version vom zweiten Teil etwas ordentlicher wird, werd ich wohl dabei bleiben.


 Wie kann man "Grinden" und "eines der besten Spiele überhaupt" im gleichen Absatz erwähnen?


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn du so unbedingt weiterspielen willst, aber den Kraken nicht selbst besiegen kannst/willst, dann schick mir mal deinen Spielstand. Dann besiege ich den Kraken für dich irgendwann nächste Woche und du kannst danach weiterspielen...



Ui, das wäre großartig *freu*   ich würde den Witcher wirklich sooooo gern weiter spielen 
Wo kann ich den Spielstand genau finden bitte?

Edit: Seh gerade, das ist kein Steam-Spiel, dadurch ich es in der Zwischenzeit deinstalliert habe, wird es wohl auch nirgends mehr Spielstände geben  Ich werd es mir wieder installieren und bis zum Kraken spielen, ich weiß aber nicht, bis wann ich damit fertig bin.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ui, das wäre großartig *freu*   ich würde den Witcher wirklich sooooo gern weiter spielen
> Wo kann ich den Spielstand genau finden bitte?
> 
> Edit: Seh gerade, das ist kein Steam-Spiel, dadurch ich es in der Zwischenzeit deinstalliert habe, wird es wohl auch nirgends mehr Spielstände geben  Ich werd es mir wieder installieren und bis zum Kraken spielen, ich weiß aber nicht, bis wann ich damit fertig bin.


 Normalerweise bleiben die Savegames erhalten. Kuck mal unter C:\Benutzer\*deinName*\Dokumente\Witcher 2\gamesave, ob die noch da sind. Wenn ja, dann schick mir das letzte Savegame, kannst mich per PN hier erreichen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wie kann man "Grinden" und "eines der besten Spiele überhaupt" im gleichen Absatz erwähnen?


 
Wieso denn nicht? Bei Diablo 2 hat man ja im Grunde auch nichts anderes getan. Und DS ist nunmal ein Actionrollenspiel. Zudem *muss* man das Grinden ja nicht tun. *Ich* tue es. Weil ich nunmal nicht soviel Skill habe, wie einige der anderen da draussen. Zudem hab ich nen Ritter genommen, und da ist ausweichen und herumrollen sowieso etwas schwierig.
Aber auf meine schicke Elite-Ritterrüstung würde ich nie verzichten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Normalerweise bleiben die Savegames erhalten. Kuck mal unter C:\Benutzer\*deinName*\Dokumente\Witcher 2\gamesave, ob die noch da sind. Wenn ja, dann schick mir das letzte Savegame, kannst mich per PN hier erreichen.



Oh tatsächlich, ich hab was gefunden, vielen Dank 

Edit: Ich find keine Option, wie ich dir eine Datei schicken kann


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich konnte es hier einfügen.... wenn es funktioniert hat...

HM... ich hab' den Anhang hochgeladen und unten reingezogen, er wird aber nicht mitgeschickt, bleibt unten stehen.... mah die Technik


----------



## Shorty484 (25. Oktober 2013)

> Schon Geld gespart....


Nö, das Spiel hab ich bei einem der letzten Sales gekauft. Bin nur noch nicht zum Spielen gekommen 



> Keine Sorge, es ist dennoch ein gutes Spiel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na da bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2013)

Top-2200 ! 

Allerdings wird's jetzt extrem schwierig für mich, noch weiter nach vorne zu kommen. Die 3.Strecke auf Stufe schwarz... Wie soll ich das bitte schön in Gold schaffen ???


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Top-2200 !
> 
> Allerdings wird's jetzt extrem schwierig für mich, noch weiter nach vorne zu kommen. Die 3.Strecke auf Stufe schwarz... Wie soll ich das bitte schön in Gold schaffen ???


 
War auch gerade nochmal in TM Stadium 2 drin 
Hatte mich mit meinen Medaillen doch etwas getäuscht, hab nur 236, das ist aber dann auch schon weltweit Platz 390 

Die dritte schwarze Strecke ist die schwerste finde ich. Da bleibt einem eigentlich nichts übrig, als alle Passagen auswendig zu lernen und dann Stück für Stück abzufahren. Ich hab es genau einmal geschafft sie zu fahren ohne mich zu einem CP zurückzusetzen 
Ist ne ätzende Strecke


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> War auch gerade nochmal in TM Stadium 2 drin
> Hatte mich mit meinen Medaillen doch etwas getäuscht, hab nur 236, das ist aber dann auch schon weltweit Platz 390
> 
> Die dritte schwarze Strecke ist die schwerste finde ich. Da bleibt einem eigentlich nichts übrig, als alle Passagen auswendig zu lernen und dann Stück für Stück abzufahren. Ich hab es genau einmal geschafft sie zu fahren ohne mich zu einem CP zurückzusetzen
> Ist ne ätzende Strecke


 Joah, an der Strecke beisse ich mir seit 1 1/2 Stunden die Zähne aus... 

Naja, ich lege für heute und das WE eine Trackmania-Pause ein.
Hab eben für ne halbe Stunde in *"Deus Ex: Human Revolution" *angezockt, und WOW ! Das Setting, die Atmo, die Musik... Bombe. Die Vorgänger haben mich damals nie interessiert, aber hier bin ich froh, für 3 Mücken ein scheinbar gutes Spiel ergattert zu haben. 

Denke damit werde ich erst mal gut beschäftigt sein. Selbst die angestaubte Grafik schreckt mich kaum ab. 

(Allerdings ist die Sprachausgabe ein wenig schwach... Aber Schwamm drum... )


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, ich lege für heute und das WE eine Trackmania-Pause ein.


 
Dann sind ja jetzt nur noch 3999 Spieler da


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> (Allerdings ist die Sprachausgabe ein wenig schwach... Aber Schwamm drum... )


 
mal abgesehen davon das ich ja schon des öfteren hab durchblicken lassen großer Fan des Soundtracks zu sein; Ich fand die Deutsche Syncro garnicht mal so schlecht, aber ich würds ja einfach auf Englisch spielen, denn naja, die ist halt einfach viel geiler und auch wenn der deutsche Sprecher seine Sache sehr gut macht, er kommt nicht ans original ran


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon das ich ja schon des öfteren hab durchblicken lassen großer Fan des Soundtracks zu sein; Ich fand die Deutsche Syncro garnicht mal so schlecht, aber ich würds ja einfach auf Englisch spielen, denn naja, die ist halt einfach viel geiler und auch wenn der deutsche Sprecher seine Sache sehr gut macht, er kommt nicht ans original ran


 Der Hauptcharakter ist an sich gut getroffen, auch von den "wichtigeren" Charakteren, die ich bisher antreffen konnte, gehen die Stimmgeber noch i.O., aber einige NPCs dagegen hören sich etwas "unprofessionell" an... Egal, ich kann damit leben. Kann ja nicht jedes Studio ausnahmslos gute Lokalisationen liefern wie beispielsweise Ubisoft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dann sind ja jetzt nur noch 3999 Spieler da


 Warum eigentlich diese TM-Gehate ?! Etwa darüber gefrustet, dass du selbst nicht unter die besten 10.000 kommst ?


----------



## Ouzee (25. Oktober 2013)

Zurzeit spiele ich eigentlich nichts besonderes. Ich spiele grade:
-World of Warcraft
-League of Legends
-Fussball Manager(bestes Spiel)
-Counter Strike 1.6

Wie gesagt nichts besonderes, aber zum Zeit vertreiben reicht es alle mal aus


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich such auch grad eine Alternative, immer "nur" Darksiders 2 zu spielen ist mir langweilig, vor allem, weil ich jetzt wohl noch eine Woche unfreiwillig zu Hause bin...., ich werd mal meinen DVD-Ordner durchstöbern.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich konnte es hier einfügen.... wenn es funktioniert hat...
> 
> HM... ich hab' den Anhang hochgeladen und unten reingezogen, er wird aber nicht mitgeschickt, bleibt unten stehen.... mah die Technik


Man kann nur bestimmte Dateien bzw. welche mit den "passenden" Endungen Anhängen, steht auch direkt unter dem Button 'Anhänge verwalten'. 



> Erlaubte Dateierweiterungen: bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png txt


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Ja, der Anhang wäre ein bmp, lässt sich bei den Anhängen auch rein tun, aber wenn ich auf "antworten" klicke, wird es nicht mit geschickt  sondern bleibt einfach bei den Anhängen unten.


----------



## Taiwez (25. Oktober 2013)

Path of Exile! 

Ich kann einfach nicht aufhören, als wenn mich die Diablo-Sucht gepackt hätte.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ja, der Anhang wäre ein bmp, lässt sich bei den Anhängen auch rein tun, aber wenn ich auf "antworten" klicke, wird es nicht mit geschickt  sondern bleibt einfach bei den Anhängen unten.


Ich dachte du wolltest einen Spielstand anhängen, wieso bmp? 

Oder hast du einfach nur die Dateiendung manuell geändert?


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Ach so, seh gerade, da sind pro Speichervorgang 2 verschiedene Sachen gespeichert worden, einmal mit einer .sav Endung und einmal mit eine bmp Endung, zuletzt zb. AutoSave_0031.sav und AutoSave_0031_640x360.bmp

Ich nehme an, die sav-Datei kann ich schon gar nicht senden oder?


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich such auch grad eine Alternative, immer "nur" Darksiders 2 zu spielen ist mir langweilig, vor allem, weil ich jetzt wohl noch eine Woche unfreiwillig zu Hause bin...., ich werd mal meinen DVD-Ordner durchstöbern.



Ich hab' mir jetzt mein Fallout 3 geschnappt und versuche es zu installieren, hoffentlich bekomm ich es ohne Win7-Optimierung hin , denn blöderweise installiert es sich bei der DVD nicht auf Steam sondern auf GfWl


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, die sav-Datei kann ich schon gar nicht senden oder?


Vermutlich nicht, ansonsten würde der Hinweis nicht besonders viel Sinn machen.


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Ja eh, ist klar, ich hab' LC schon zu Mittag gebeten, ob er vielleicht eine Mailadresse hat


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Es wäre zu schön gewesen, das Intro hab ich noch angesehen.... tolles Video.... dann wars aus, eingefroren, abgestürzt, keine Reaktion mehr.... und das bei mir, wo ich von PC so wenig Ahnung habe


----------



## Sanador (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Es wäre zu schön gewesen, das Intro hab ich noch angesehen.... tolles Video.... dann wars aus, eingefroren, abgestürzt, keine Reaktion mehr.... und das bei mir, wo ich von PC so wenig Ahnung habe


Redest du von Fallout 3?
Falls ja, dann installiere Patch 1.7 und das Problem sollte behoben sein.


----------



## Shorty484 (25. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir läuft Fallout 3 auch ohne Patch, die DVD Version. Die Steam Version habe ich noch nicht probiert, weil ich sie nicht runter laden kann/will.


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir friert es schon während des Intros ein und aus... ich versuche gerade nach dieser Anleitung vorzugehen: Installing Fallout 3 with Windows 7/8 and XP - Fallout 3 PC Issues - Bethesda Softworks Forums

Ich hab's grad wieder deinstalliert, weil es sich unter Programm x86 installiert hat und hab es in meinen Spiele-Ordner neu installiert.... nun bin ich grad dabei auszuklügeln, was die mit den ini.Dateien meinen und wie ich da ran komme 

Hast du bitte einen Link für diesen Patch? Ich hab' es schon gegoogelt, hier Fallout: Willkommen auf der offiziellen Website! find ich ihn nicht, obwohl mich Google dahin geleitet hat und das hier geht auch nicht  UPDATED Unofficial Fallout 3 Patch at Fallout3 Nexus - mods and community


----------



## Sanador (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Bei mir friert es schon während des Intros ein und aus... ich versuche gerade nach dieser Anleitung vorzugehen: Installing Fallout 3 with Windows 7/8 and XP - Fallout 3 PC Issues - Bethesda Softworks Forums
> 
> Ich hab's grad wieder deinstalliert, weil es sich unter Programm x86 installiert hat und hab es in meinen Spiele-Ordner neu installiert.... nun bin ich grad dabei auszuklügeln, was die mit den ini.Dateien meinen und wie ich da ran komme
> 
> Hast du bitte einen Link für diesen Patch? Ich hab' es schon gegoogelt, hier Fallout: Willkommen auf der offiziellen Website! find ich ihn nicht, obwohl mich Google dahin geleitet hat und das hier geht auch nicht  UPDATED Unofficial Fallout 3 Patch at Fallout3 Nexus - mods and community


Hier:
Fallout 3 - Patch - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Hier:
> Fallout 3 - Patch - Download - CHIP Online


 
Oh vielen Dank  ich nehme an, das installiere ich, nachdem ich Fallout 3 installiert habe und bevor ich es zum ersten Mal starte oder?


----------



## Sanador (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Oh vielen Dank  ich nehme an, das installiere ich, nachdem ich Fallout 3 installiert habe und bevor ich es zum ersten Mal starte oder?


Ob man vor dem Patch das Spiel mindestens einmal starten soll, weiß ich um ehrlich zu sein nicht.
Doch mit deiner Reihenfolge sollte es mit Sicherheit funktionieren.


----------



## Mothman (25. Oktober 2013)

Naja, erst patchen und dann installieren ist auch irgendwie schwierig.


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, erst patchen und dann installieren ist auch irgendwie schwierig.



Naja, sag das einem Laien, könnte ja sein, das ich den Patch schon mal installieren könnte und das Spiel findet den dann, wenn ich es starte


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

So, fertig installiert und gepatcht, ich versuchs nochmal, haltet mir die Daumen


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> So, fertig installiert und gepatcht, ich versuchs nochmal, haltet mir die Daumen



Tja, geht nicht, ich konnte grade noch zwischen Junge und Mädchen wählen, hab Mädchen angeklickt und dann war's wieder aus... so ein Elend :'(


----------



## Sanador (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Tja, geht nicht, ich konnte grade noch zwischen Junge und Mädchen wählen, hab Mädchen angeklickt und dann war's wieder aus... so ein Elend :'(


Was passiert genau, stürzt das Spiel "nur" ab oder friert das Bild ein?


----------



## Mothman (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Tja, geht nicht, ich konnte grade noch zwischen Junge und Mädchen wählen, hab Mädchen angeklickt und dann war's wieder aus... so ein Elend :'(


 Du hättest den Jungen wählen müssen!


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Du hättest den Jungen wählen müssen!



So weit kam ich jetzt gar nicht, kaum das Babygeschrei, hing wieder alles.... ich glaub ich muss es löschen, so ein Mist, ich könnt heulen  blöde Entwickler echt, sch**** Bethesda, wohl zu wenig Geld um das Game für Win7 zu optimieren, bringt wohl kein Geld mehr ein, Idioten echt 



Sanador schrieb:


> Was passiert genau, stürzt das Spiel "nur" ab oder friert das Bild ein?



Das Bild friert ein, bekomm ein Standbild, dann hör ich noch für ein paar Sekunden das Babygeschrei, dann steht alles.


----------



## Sanador (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab hier noch was gefunden. Fallout 3 mag wohl keine Quad Core Prozessoren, durch das Editieren in der .ini-Dateien sollte man den Fehler beheben können.
Hier die Anleitung:
Open up the fallout.ini file in: My Documents\My Games\Fallout3 
Find the line: 

bUseThreadedAI=0 

change it to: 

bUseThreadedAI=1 

Add another line after it and insert: 

iNumHWThreads=2 

This will limit the game to 2 cores and prevent the engine bug from causing the game to freeze.

*If the game still crashes write this iNumHWThreads=1


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Hab das Ganze jetzt mal selbst gesucht, ohne Suchfunktion und finde mit bUse:

bUseThreadedBlood=0
bUseThreadedMorpher=0
bUseFaceGenHeads=1
bUseEyeEnvMapping=1
bUseHardDriveCache=0
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=0
bUseRefractionShader=1
10 x irgendein bUseWater
bUseAudioDebugInformation=1
bUseObstadcleAvoidance=1
bUseImageSpaceMenuFX=0
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
bUseQuadratic=1
bUseLinear=0
bUseConstant=0
bUseBlurShader=1
bUseArchives=1
bUsePipboyMode=1
bUseImageSpaceMenuFX=1
bUseNewTerrainSystem=1
bUseDistantObjectBlocks=1

...und jetzt hab ich Kopfweh


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Oktober 2013)

Gerade *Gone Home* durchgespielt. Nett gemacht, auch wenn es ziemlich kurz ist, so 1 1/2- 2 Stunden Spielzeit. Viel kann man über das Spiel nicht schreiben, weil alles irgendwie ein Spoiler wäre. Wer aber schon Dear Esther mochte, der kann da ruhig mal reinschauen.
Und falls jemand bisher darauf verzichtet haben sollte, weil es komplett auf Englisch war. Es gibt schon eine deutsche Fanübersetzung: Let's read about it: Gone Home (PC) - deutsche Übersetzung

Funktioniert einwandfrei. Nur leider waren bei Briefen dann die dt. Texte manchmal zu lange und das Ende fehlte etwas. Ansonsten gibt es damit aber keine Probleme.


----------



## Mothman (25. Oktober 2013)

Gone Home hab ich auch vorgestern angefangen. Ist echt gut gemacht.


----------



## Sanador (25. Oktober 2013)

Nicht FalloutPrefs.ini sondern Fallout.ini.


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Lol Ok, hab in Fallout.ini gesucht.... und habs in FalloutPrefs.ini gefunden.... hab's geändert 

Brauch bald eine Apotheke für Kopfwehtabletten, aber zuerst probier ich das aus, hooooooooffentlich gehts nun nach der ganzen Mühe 



Sanador schrieb:


> Nicht FalloutPrefs.ini sondern Fallout.ini.


 
Ähm..... es war aber in Prefs....


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

gugg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2013)

Das heisst immer noch GUCK !!! Oder schreibt man das in Österreich so ?


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Geht nicht, die ganze Mühe lohnt nicht, bringt nix, so ein Mist  ich werd' mir ein anderes Game suchen müssen


----------



## Sanador (25. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, mein Fehler! 

Achja, zurück zum Topic des Threads:
Ich spiele im Moment ein wenig Paraworld von 2006. Das Dino-Setting ist für ein RTS etwas angenehm neues und das Spiel ist auch gut gealtert, was natürlich hauptsächlich daran liegt, dass es heute kaum noch Neuerscheinungen in der Echtzeitstrategiesparte gibt.

Edit: @Monalye "*If the game still crashes write this iNumHWThreads=1"


----------



## Shorty484 (25. Oktober 2013)

> Geht nicht, die ganze Mühe lohnt nicht, bringt nix, so ein Mist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist schon irgendwie komisch, dass es auf einem Rechner läuft und auf einem anderen nicht. Da kanns eigentlich nicht an Windows 7 liegen.
Und nen Quadcore hab ich ja auch


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Das ist schon irgendwie komisch, dass es auf einem Rechner läuft und auf einem anderen nicht. Da kanns eigentlich nicht an Windows 7 liegen.
> Und nen Quadcore hab ich ja auch



Ich hab' jetz auch noch "@Monalye "*If the game still crashes write this iNumHWThreads=1"" probiert, aber es geht auch nicht, nach dem Video steht alles, ich hör grad noch die Herzschläge, dann ists aus... ich hab's jetzt deinstalliert, hab' mich damit jetzt 2 Stunden abgemüht und kann das Intro nicht mehr sehen, soll wohl nicht sein :'(


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Gone Home hab ich auch vorgestern angefangen. Ist echt gut gemacht.


 
hmm, bei Gone Home schreckt mich nur ein ganz klein wenig die dauer ab
und irgendwo ein Stück weit das ich ein Detail gespoilert bekommen habe, das jetzt zu kaufen


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich installier mir grad Brothers in Arms, 75 % von PCG http://www.pcgames.de/Brothers-in-A...Arms-Hells-Highway-im-PC-Games-Test-662891/2/, das wird wohl installieren gehen, obwohls von 2008 ist 
Hoffentlich ist das brauchbar als Abwechslung zu DS2


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe gerade mal in den Resten meines Fallout 3 Ordners geschaut, da war eine d3d9.dll übrig, aber bin mir nicht mehr sicher weshalb ich die da hinein kopiert hatte, hat aber natürlich mit der Grafik zu tun.

Und einen wunderschönen Screenshot, den ich nicht hochladen konnte weil Bilddateien über 1 MB Größe nicht gestattet sind @ Monalye.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2013)

Gestern meine Steamgames durchforstet und Dark Souls gefunden...
Zwar erst mal wieder drei Stunden gespielt, bin aber hell begeistert


----------



## Monalye (25. Oktober 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal in den Resten meines Fallout 3 Ordners geschaut, da war eine d3d9.dll übrig, aber bin mir nicht mehr sicher weshalb ich die da hinein kopiert hatte, hat aber natürlich mit der Grafik zu tun.
> 
> Und einen wunderschönen Screenshot, den ich nicht hochladen konnte weil Bilddateien über 1 MB Größe nicht gestattet sind @ Monalye.



Zum Glück, mich frisst auch so schon genug der Neid über alle, die das Spiel spielen können


----------



## golani79 (25. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Tja, geht nicht, ich konnte grade noch zwischen Junge und Mädchen wählen, hab Mädchen angeklickt und dann war's wieder aus... so ein Elend :'(


 
Hast du vlt. 2 Monitore im Betrieb? 
Die können nämlich Probleme machen mit Fallout 3 - falls du 2 Monitore hast, deaktiviere einen über den Treiber und probier das Spiel nochmal.


----------



## Shorty484 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe jetzt 5 Stunden Assassins Creed hinter mir. Gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut, nur eies frage ich mich langsam. Die ganzen Taschendiebstähle, Verhörmissionen usw. Zu was sind die gut? Nur Nebenmissionen oder bringen die mir irgendwas?


----------



## Monalye (26. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hast du vlt. 2 Monitore im Betrieb?
> Die können nämlich Probleme machen mit Fallout 3 - falls du 2 Monitore hast, deaktiviere einen über den Treiber und probier das Spiel nochmal.



Nein auch nicht


----------



## golani79 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hm .. dann weiß ich auch nicht - bei mir hats unter Win7 eigentlich relativ problemfrei funktioniert - bis auf gelegentliche Abstürze beim Wechseln von Zonen, was sich aber wirklich in Grenzen gehalten hat.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Oktober 2013)

So, ich hab mich für XCOM: Enemy Within entschieden. Und was soll ich sagen, es ist halt genauso fesselnd wie das Hauptspiel. Super Ergänzungen der Kampagne: Gegner, Aufgaben, viele neue Levels (und ich habe noch nicht einmal die Farm-Levels gesehen!), alles sehr schön. Am Montag im Podcast dann mehr dazu, bisher zeigt die Spielzeitanzeige acht Stunden an. Hab den Neuanfang dazu genutzt, jetzt endlich mal den Classic-Schwierigkeitsgrad zu benutzen. Der Anfang war irre schwer, inzwischen kann sich meine Truppe aber ganz gut behaupten gegen die Aliens. Die neuen Exalt-Gegner sind leider bisher noch recht schwachbrünstig, hoffentlich ändert sich daran noch was.

Ach ja, nebenbei spiele ich auch mal immer wieder so einen Level in Enslaved: Odyssey to the West. Allerdings auf der Xbox 360 - als ich mir das damals dafür gekauft habe, war von einer PC-Version noch keine Rede 
Bislang finde ich das Spiel beileibe nicht überragend, auch nicht von der Story und den Charakteren her. Die stupiden Kämpfe unterbieten selbst noch das Gekloppe aus Remember Me an Stumpfsinnigkeit und ansonsten spielt sich das Spiel wie von allein (null Anspruch).


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. Oktober 2013)

Bin gerade nochmal dabei Crysis 2 durchzuspielen. 
Und ich bin echt überrascht wie unterschiedlich mein Spieleindruck im Vergleich zu meinem ersten Durchlauf kurz nach Release 2011 ist. Damals war ich insgesamt relativ zufrieden und heute muss ich mich gerade durchquälen, weil ich die Kampagne sehr durchschnittlich und ziemlich langweilig finde 
Ich hatte in den knapp 6 Stunden bereits zahlreiche Bugs, die KI ist manchmal ziemlich blöd, die Story ist uninteressant, die Gegner langweilig und die Nanosuit-Fähigkeiten händeln sich imho sogar schlechter als im ersten Teil. 
Ach ja und die "Taktik-Optionen" sind völlig nutzlos, letztendlich zwingt das Spiel den Spieler eh meisten alles im Rambo-Modus niederzumähen, Steath-Gameplay ist praktisch nicht möglich.

Klar gibt es auch positive Aspekte, Grafik, Sound etc., aber die gehen für mich unter den vorher genannten Mängeln doch eher unter. 
Insgesamt ein durchschnittlicher Shooter mit toller Grafik, der weit hinter dem Vorgänger zurück liegt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir war es genau umgekerht, als ich C2 letztes Jahr ein zweites Mal gespielt habe. Auf den zweiten Blick, ohne den Erwartungsdruck bei Release, hat mir das Spiel deutlich besser gefallen. Und ich habe zu 90% nur mit Tarnung und Stealth-Kopfschüssen gespielt ...


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. Oktober 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bei mir war es genau umgekerht, als ich C2 letztes Jahr ein zweites Mal gespielt habe. Auf den zweiten Blick, ohne den Erwartungsdruck bei Release, hat mir das Spiel deutlich besser gefallen. Und ich habe zu 90% nur mit Tarnung und Stealth-Kopfschüssen gespielt ...


 
Zugegeben ab und zu klappt Stealth-Gameplay ganz gut. Über weite Strecken für mich aber nicht.
Zweimal ist es schon passiert, dass ich getarnt war und jede Menge Abstand zu den Feinden hatte und plötzlich trotzdem Alarm ausgelöst worden ist. Bei Stealth Kills wird man auch häufig entdeckt, weil Prophet ja kurz sichtbar wird. Und oft ist das Gelände viel zu klein um sich vernünftig an Gegnern vorbei zu schleichen, da sie einen ja entdecken wenn man ihnen zu nahe kommt. 
Manchmal passieren auch einfach irgendwelche geskripteten Sachen, die von vornherein verhindern, dass man unentdeckt bleibt.

Auf der anderen Seite gab es dann 2 Stellen, bei denen ich bis zu 10 Gegner mühelos von weitem snipen konnte und das sogar ganz ohne Stealth oder Schalldämpfer. Da hat es die KI nämlich einfach nicht interessiert, dass ihre Kameraden direkt nebendran tot umfallen  Und spätestens wenn regelmäßig die großen Aliens kommen kann man Stealth ja eh vergessen, weil man die mit Raketen und Granaten vollpumpen muss. 

Aber Stealth hin oder her, für mich ist Crysis 2 doch ein ziemlich enttäuschendes Spiel mit eklatanten Mängeln. Ein 90%-Titel ist es in keinem Fall.


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Zum Glück, mich frisst auch so schon genug der Neid über alle, die das Spiel spielen können


Ich hatte nur den Grund geschrieben, weshalb das Hochladen bei dir nicht funktioniert hat. Dies war von mir nur ein Test, wenn ich wirklich gewollt hätte, hätte ich das Bild in der Speichergröße verkleinert und dann ohne Probleme hier zeigen können. 

Mir ist jetzt noch eine Problemlösung eingefallen, aber ich verlinke es nur und ohne Gewähr, will nicht an deiner verschwendeten Zeit schuld sein.  
Tech Support Solutions: OldFallout 3


----------



## Monalye (26. Oktober 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur den Grund geschrieben, weshalb das Hochladen bei dir nicht funktioniert hat. Dies war von mir nur ein Test, wenn ich wirklich gewollt hätte, hätte ich das Bild in der Speichergröße verkleinert und dann ohne Probleme hier zeigen können.
> 
> Mir ist jetzt noch eine Problemlösung eingefallen, aber ich verlinke es nur und ohne Gewähr, will nicht an deiner verschwendeten Zeit schuld sein.
> Tech Support Solutions: OldFallout 3



Vielen lieben Dank  ich schau' mir das auf jeden Fall an, um dieses Spiel ist mir richtig leid


----------



## Sanador (26. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank  ich schau' mir das auf jeden Fall an, um dieses Spiel ist mir richtig leid


Falls es dich tröstet, ich hatte mit Fallout 3 auch immer Abstürze gehabt, scheinbar hat sich Bethesda nicht all zuviel Mühe für die PC-Version gegeben.
Hol dir doch einfach Fallout: New Vegas! Es hat nicht solche technischen Probleme und ist außerdem das bessere Fallout 3.


----------



## Monalye (26. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Falls es dich tröstet, ich hatte mit Fallout 3 auch immer Abstürze gehabt, scheinbar hat sich Bethesda nicht all zuviel Mühe für die PC-Version gegeben.
> Hol dir doch einfach Fallout: New Vegas! Es hat nicht solche technischen Probleme und ist außerdem das bessere Fallout 3.



Oh super Tipp, danke  Ich hab' das sofort auf Steam rausgesucht und da steht zum Glück kein "nicht für Windows 7 optimiert" dabei


----------



## LordCrash (26. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Hol dir doch einfach Fallout: New Vegas! Es hat nicht solche technischen Probleme und ist außerdem das bessere Fallout 3.


 Naja, das ist zumindest streitbar. Fallout 3 hat bei der Spielwelt die Nase vorne, New Vegas bei den Dialogen und der Story. Vom Gameplay her sind sie nahezu identisch.


----------



## Monalye (26. Oktober 2013)

Ob ichs doch noch mal probieren soll? Ich hab' letzte Nacht eine Datenträgerbereinigung und Defragmentierung durchgeführt, vielleicht gehts ja jetzt mit Patch und ini-Datei ändern.... ärgerlich, das es bei manchen Win7 geht, bei anderen wieder nicht....wozu klarerweise natürlich ich gehöre


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ob ichs doch noch mal probieren soll? Ich hab' letzte Nacht eine Datenträgerbereinigung und Defragmentierung durchgeführt, vielleicht gehts ja jetzt mit Patch und ini-Datei ändern.... ärgerlich, das es bei manchen Win7 geht, bei anderen wieder nicht....wozu klarerweise natürlich ich gehöre


Komplett ohne Abstürze lief Fallout 3 wohl auf den wenigsten Rechnern und ich glaube eher nicht, dass die genannten Dinge von dir daran etwas ändern würden.

Falls du "nur" Abstürze im Spiel selbst hast, würde ich zumindest mal probieren alle Grafikeinstellungen auf das Minimum zu stellen. Und der Tipp von mir bezog sich eigentlich vor allem auf die Shaderpackage Datei, weil Fallout 3 jedenfalls mal ein Problem damit hatte eine kompatible Shaderversion zu erkennen bzw. steht ja in dem Link welchen ich gepostet hatte, dass da Fehler enthalten waren.

Ich weiß aber nicht ob die per Patches irgendwann bereinigt wurden.


----------



## Monalye (26. Oktober 2013)

Einfach nur armseelig, echt armseelig.... wenn ich mir heute die *CD's* von Diablo II aus meiner Mappe hole und installiere, läuft das sofort ohne irgendwelche Probleme... und sowas von Bethesda, auf mich hinterlässt das jetzt auf jeden Fall einen bleibenden Eindruck was Bethesda betrifft


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab gerade Dreadhalls entdeckt, ein kleines, aber böses Horrorspiel für Oculus Rift. Das Erlebnis ist echt heftig, hat jedes Mal damit geendet, dass ich bei einer "Begegnung" panisch ESC gedrückt und mir das Headset vom Kopf gerissen hab.

Wer's nicht kennt:

Am besten bei 2:20 min anfangen, da fängt der "Spaß" an.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCQ96cKo6wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade Dreadhalls entdeckt, ein kleines, aber böses Horrorspiel für Oculus Rift. Das Erlebnis ist echt heftig, hat jedes Mal damit geendet, dass ich bei einer "Begegnung" panisch ESC gedrückt und mir das Headset vom Kopf gerissen hab.


 
kennst du dieses horrospiel (ist wohl nur ne demo) für die oculus rift, wo du auf der couch sitzt und quasi ein spiel im spiel zockst? 
das ist echt kompletter irrsinn.
ich glaub, da würd ich mir übelst in die hose machen. 
weiß dummerweise grad nicht mehr, wo ich das gesehen habe und wie das hieß.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kennst du dieses horrospiel (ist wohl nur ne demo)  für die oculus rift, wo du auf der couch sitzt und quasi ein spiel im  spiel zockst?
> das ist echt kompletter irrsinn.
> ich glaub, da würd ich mir übelst in die hose machen.
> weiß dummerweise grad nicht mehr, wo ich das gesehen habe und wie das hieß.


 
Hab's mal irgendwo zum Download gesehen, ich werde mal die Augen danach aufhalten. Aber ganz ehrlich: Oculus Rift und Horror, das ist ne üble Kombination. Ich bin fast geneigt, bei solchen Spielen beim Monitor zu bleiben, aber vielleicht ist das auch einfach Übungssache. Beim Fliegen und bei Shootern ist mir am Anfang übel geworden (ist jetzt nahezu komplett weg), vielleicht gewöhnt man sich an das "Kreatur-steht-tatsächlich-vor-mir"-Gefühl ja auch ... irgendwie.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2013)

habs gefunden: 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAdKUs-qvBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*schauder*


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> habs gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah, danke. Aber das probiere ich erst morgen, das geht nämlich tatsächlich an die Nerven


----------



## LordCrash (26. Oktober 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So, ich hab mich für XCOM: Enemy Within entschieden. Und was soll ich sagen, es ist halt genauso fesselnd wie das Hauptspiel. Super Ergänzungen der Kampagne: Gegner, Aufgaben, viele neue Levels (und ich habe noch nicht einmal die Farm-Levels gesehen!), alles sehr schön. Am Montag im Podcast dann mehr dazu, bisher zeigt die Spielzeitanzeige acht Stunden an. Hab den Neuanfang dazu genutzt, jetzt endlich mal den Classic-Schwierigkeitsgrad zu benutzen. Der Anfang war irre schwer, inzwischen kann sich meine Truppe aber ganz gut behaupten gegen die Aliens. Die neuen Exalt-Gegner sind leider bisher noch recht schwachbrünstig, hoffentlich ändert sich daran noch was.



Hört sich gut an, ich freue mich shon drauf. 

Enslaved hingegen interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Oktober 2013)

So, nach um die 15 Stunden Spielzeit mit der Vorschauversion und einer neuen, abschließenden Story-Mission des Add-ons, über die sich vor allem Fans des Uralt-Originals freuen werden (ich habe aufgrund des besonderen ... Settings des Auftrags eine Minute vor Freude getanzt), bin ich dann erst mal "durch" mit XCOM: Enemy Within. Jedenfalls solange, bis die fertige Version mit der anderen Kampagnenhälfte kommt. Unter anderem weiß ich noch nicht, wie es mit Exalt weitergeht, hoffentlich darf ich zum Abschluss deren Basis angreifen. Außerdem habe ich lustigerweise noch keinen einzigen Soldaten mit genetischen oder mechanischen Verbesserungen ausgerüstet - ich bin einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen 
Werde mal morgen einen älteren Spielstand laden und mich eingehender mit diesem Feature beschäftigen. Aber selbst ohne die neuen Soldatenklassen hat mir das Add-on schon jetzt unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht. Die Typen von Firaxis wissen einfach, wie man den Spieler bei der Stange hält, ohne dass ihr Spiel von der Drogenpolizei wegen Suchtgefahr einkassiert wird ^^


----------



## LordCrash (26. Oktober 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So, nach um die 15 Stunden Spielzeit mit der Vorschauversion und einer neuen, abschließenden Story-Mission des Add-ons, über die sich vor allem Fans des Uralt-Originals freuen werden (ich habe aufgrund des besonderen ... Settings des Auftrags eine Minute vor Freude getanzt), bin ich dann erst mal "durch" mit XCOM: Enemy Within. Jedenfalls solange, bis die fertige Version mit der anderen Kampagnenhälfte kommt. Unter anderem weiß ich noch nicht, wie es mit Exalt weitergeht, hoffentlich darf ich zum Abschluss deren Basis angreifen. Außerdem habe ich lustigerweise noch keinen einzigen Soldaten mit genetischen oder mechanischen Verbesserungen ausgerüstet - ich bin einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen
> Werde mal morgen einen älteren Spielstand laden und mich eingehender mit diesem Feature beschäftigen. Aber selbst ohne die neuen Soldatenklassen hat mir das Add-on schon jetzt unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht. Die Typen von Firaxis wissen einfach, wie man den Spieler bei der Stange hält, ohne dass ihr Spiel von der Drogenpolizei wegen Suchtgefahr einkassiert wird ^^


 15 Stunden für nur eine Hälfte der Kampagne? Cool... 

Aber bitte spoiler nicht zu viel, damit ich auch noch irgendeine Überraschung im Spiel habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2013)

Damned !
Hab nur noch Montag Urlaub, und nach nunmehr 4 Stunden Spielzeit bin ich von *"Deus Ex: Human Revolution"* ziemlich geflashed ! So einen guten Mix aus Ego-Shooter, Schleich- und Rollenspiel-Elementen habe ich seit *"Alpha Protocol"* nicht mehr gezockt.
Das muss ich auskosten, wenn sich genug Möglichkeiten und genügend Zeit finden lassen.


----------



## golani79 (26. Oktober 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich: Oculus Rift und Horror, das ist ne üble Kombination.


 
Ich glaub ja, Outlast muss ziemlich heftig sein mit der Rift - würde das gern mal testen 
Aber muss ich wohl noch warten, bis es die Rift im Handel gibt später ^^

Das Spiel, das Bonkic gepostet hat, sieht vom Konzept her auch recht interessant aus - schau mir grade das Video an.


----------



## LordCrash (26. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Damned !
> Hab nur noch Montag Urlaub, und nach nunmehr 4 Stunden Spielzeit bin ich von *"Deus Ex: Human Revolution"* ziemlich geflashed ! So einen guten Mix aus Ego-Shooter, Schleich- und Rollenspiel-Elementen habe ich seit *"Alpha Protocol"* nicht mehr gezockt.
> Das muss ich auskosten, wenn sich genug Möglichkeiten und genügend Zeit finden lassen.


 
Es ist ja auch eher schändlich, dass du DX HR so lange links liegen gelassen hast. Das ist - speziell für RPG+Schleich Fans - eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre....


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch eher schändlich, dass du DX HR so lange links liegen gelassen hast. Das ist - speziell für RPG+Schleich Fans - eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre....


 
nicht zu vergessen ist es auch eines des besten Cyberpunk-Spiele der letzten Jahre 
Aber ich warte noch mit einer neuen Runde bis ein neuer Monitor da steht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch eher schändlich, dass du DX HR so lange links liegen gelassen hast. Das ist - speziell für RPG+Schleich Fans - eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre....


 Naja, die Vorgänger haben damals nicht meinen Nerv getroffen. Lag entweder an der Umsetzung oder an der Story-Präsentation. Aber "Human Revolution" ist trotz angestaubter Optik (ein wohl für diese Reihe nur zu bekanntes "Merkmal" ) alles in allem höchst interessant. Gefällt mir auf jeden Fall.


----------



## LordCrash (26. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, die Vorgänger haben damals nicht meinen Nerv getroffen. Lag entweder an der Umsetzung oder an der Story-Präsentation. Aber "Human Revolution" ist trotz angestaubter Optik (ein wohl für diese Reihe nur zu bekanntes "Merkmal" ) alles in allem höchst interessant. Gefällt mir auf jeden Fall.


 
"Die" Vorgänger oder "der" Vorgänger? Das erste Möglichkeit ist durchaus gängig, die zweite eine Affront gegenüber jedem Freund der Serie und jedem Fan von RPGs generell. Deus Ex (das Original) ist eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten....

Wie auch immer, have fun.


----------



## Sanador (27. Oktober 2013)

Deus Ex: HR war, oder besser noch, ist ein tolles Spiel, aber im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger (ja, es gibt in meinem Index nur einen) hat man nicht wirklich die Freiheit zu spielen, wie man will. Sprich das, was Deus Ex ja so einzigartig macht. HR fordert dich förmlich nur zu schleichen und alle Gegner aus zu knocken.


----------



## LordCrash (27. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Deus Ex: HR war, oder besser noch, ist ein tolles Spiel, aber im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger (ja, es gibt in meinem Index nur einen) hat man nicht wirklich die Freiheit zu spielen, wie man will. Sprich das, was Deus Ex ja so einzigartig macht. HR fordert dich förmlich nur zu schleichen und alle Gegner aus zu knocken.


 Naja, man bekommt zwar ein paar XP mehr, wenn man nur schleicht, aber man kommt auch prima ballernd durch. Freiheit hat man also auch in GR. Außerdem war Deus Ex meiner Meinung vor allem deshalb so gut, weil man in der Story und den Dialogen Entscheidungsfreiheit hatte. Für meine Begriffe war Deus Ex eh nie ein Ballerspiel...


----------



## golani79 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hab grad die Directors Cut angefangen - werd das wohl so nebenbei mitspielen, da ich HR ja erst kürzlich erst mal durchgespielt habe.

Bei diesem Durchgang bin ich aber wenigstens schon mal durch den Prolog ohne jemanden zu killen - mal sehen, ob ich das Achievement "Pacifist" schaffe


----------



## Shorty484 (27. Oktober 2013)

> Die ganzen Taschendiebstähle, Verhörmissionen usw. Zu was sind die gut? Nur Nebenmissionen oder bringen die mir irgendwas?


Vergesst die Frage, ich hab jetzt erst gecheckt für was die gut sind .

Also so richtig Begeisterung stellt sich bei AC bis jetzt noch nicht ein. Was mich besonders stört, ist das Verhalten der Wachen. Mal kann man mit Krach und Bumm an denen vorbei rennen und es kratzt keinen, ein paar Minuten später gehen die ohne ersichtlichen Grund auf mich los. Nicht sehr vorbildliche KI.


----------



## LordCrash (27. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Vergesst die Frage, ich hab jetzt erst gecheckt für was die gut sind .
> 
> Also so richtig Begeisterung stellt sich bei AC bis jetzt noch nicht ein. Was mich besonders stört, ist das Verhalten der Wachen. Mal kann man mit Krach und Bumm an denen vorbei rennen und es kratzt keinen, ein paar Minuten später gehen die ohne ersichtlichen Grund auf mich los. Nicht sehr vorbildliche KI.


 Ähm, das Verhalten der Wachen hängt von deinem Verfolgungslevel ab, ähnlich wie bei GTA...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab grad die Directors Cut angefangen - werd das wohl so nebenbei mitspielen, da ich HR ja erst kürzlich erst mal durchgespielt habe.
> 
> Bei diesem Durchgang bin ich aber wenigstens schon mal durch den Prolog ohne jemanden zu killen - mal sehen, ob ich das Achievement "Pacifist" schaffe


 Nur aus Neugier:
Hat sich denn technisch was getan ? Gibt es gravierende Unterschiede zwischen dem Original und dem DC ?


----------



## Monalye (27. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Damned !
> Hab nur noch Montag Urlaub, und nach nunmehr 4 Stunden Spielzeit bin ich von *"Deus Ex: Human Revolution"* ziemlich geflashed ! So einen guten Mix aus Ego-Shooter, Schleich- und Rollenspiel-Elementen habe ich seit *"Alpha Protocol"* nicht mehr gezockt.
> Das muss ich auskosten, wenn sich genug Möglichkeiten und genügend Zeit finden lassen.


 
Ich hab' das gestern abend auch mal wieder weiter gespielt, aber irgendwie hab ich das voll nicht drauf. Hab mich gestern mehr erschrocken als bei nem Horrorshooter, da hab ichs sein lassen  vielleicht wars aber einfach auch schon sehr spät 



LordCrash schrieb:


> "Die" Vorgänger oder "der" Vorgänger? Das erste Möglichkeit ist durchaus gängig, die zweite eine Affront gegenüber jedem Freund der Serie und jedem Fan von RPGs generell. Deus Ex (das Original) ist eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten....
> 
> Wie auch immer, have fun.



Ist das Original da besser? Denn grad Stealth ist was, das hab ich überhaupt nicht drauf, ich bin da viel zu ungeduldig, ich "mäh" am liebsten alles nieder. Das war auch gestern das Problem... ich bin in eine Lagerhalle, durch die ich durch musste und es war mir zu blöde da rum zu schleichen. Ich hab also alles was ich sehen konnte niedergemetzelt... lauf weiter, mach eine Tür auf, erwarten mich 10 Mann und knocken mich in einer Sekunde aus. Mich hat fast der Schlag getroffen, als ich die Tür aufgemacht habe, da schreck ich mich bei Outlast auch nimma mehr..... 




Sanador schrieb:


> Deus Ex: HR war, oder besser noch, ist ein tolles Spiel, aber im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger (ja, es gibt in meinem Index nur einen) hat man nicht wirklich die Freiheit zu spielen, wie man will. Sprich das, was Deus Ex ja so einzigartig macht. HR fordert dich förmlich nur zu schleichen und alle Gegner aus zu knocken.



Das klingt verdammt gut fürs Original, aber das ist doch schon soooo irrsinnig alt? (2000)



LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, man bekommt zwar ein paar XP mehr, wenn man nur schleicht, aber man kommt auch prima ballernd durch. Freiheit hat man also auch in GR. Außerdem war Deus Ex meiner Meinung vor allem deshalb so gut, weil man in der Story und den Dialogen Entscheidungsfreiheit hatte. _*Für meine Begriffe war Deus Ex eh nie ein Ballerspiel... *_



deshalb werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht richtig warm damit, so sehr ich's will, weil alle so begeistert sind. Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn man rumschleichen will kann man ja gleich Splinter Cell spielen oder?


----------



## Sanador (27. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, man bekommt zwar ein paar XP mehr, wenn man nur schleicht, aber man kommt auch prima ballernd durch. Freiheit hat man also auch in GR. Außerdem war Deus Ex meiner Meinung vor allem deshalb so gut, weil man in der Story und den Dialogen Entscheidungsfreiheit hatte. Für meine Begriffe war Deus Ex eh nie ein Ballerspiel...


Wie du schon sagst: "Für meine Begriffe..". Genau das macht Deus Ex so faszinierend, jeder Spieler hat eben seine eigene Vorstellung vom Herangehen in Deus Ex und manche haben halt lieber geballert.
Nochmal zurück zu HR, man bekommt für Schießereien nicht nur weniger Erfahrungspunkte, sondern es wird mit dieser Vorgehensweise auch schwieriger sein zu überleben, was an der sehr guten Treffsicherheit der Gegner zusammenhängt.  

Edit: Ich bin gerade auch ein wenig in Gotham City unterwegs und muss sagen, dass Batman: Arkham Origins mindestens genauso gut ist wie Arkham City. 
Fehlende Neuheiten? Egal, andere Titel erfinden das Rad auch nicht neu und niemand beschwert sich dort!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ist das Original da besser? Denn grad Stealth ist was, das hab ich überhaupt nicht drauf, ich bin da viel zu ungeduldig, ich "mäh" am liebsten alles nieder.


LOL 

 Mona, die Killerbraut ! 


Monalye schrieb:


> Mich hat fast der Schlag getroffen, als ich die Tür aufgemacht habe, da schreck ich mich bei Outlast auch nimma mehr.....


Das ist mir gestern einmal passiert, als ich in einen mit Sprengstoff versehenen Raum gestolpert bin. Das lautstarke "BÄÄÄNG !!" hat mich heftig zucken lassen... ^^


Monalye schrieb:


> Das klingt verdammt gut fürs Original, aber das ist doch schon soooo irrsinnig alt? (2000)


Tja, genau deshalb würde ich es heute auch nicht mehr anrühren. Optisch ist es leider sehr schlecht gealtert...


----------



## golani79 (27. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nur aus Neugier:
> Hat sich denn technisch was getan ? Gibt es gravierende Unterschiede zwischen dem Original und dem DC ?


 
Auf den ersten Blick wär mir jetzt kein wirklicher Unterschied zwischen der DC Fassung und der Originalfassung aufgefallen.

Um ehrlich zu sein, wäre mir aber letztens zwischen der normalen Version und TML auch kein Unterschied aufgefallen.
Bin mir gar nicht sicher, was genau verbessert worden ist. Kann sein, dass es feinere Partikeleffekte oder ähnliches gibt, was einem halt nicht sofort ins Gesicht springt.

Müsste man vlt. mal Screenshots gegenüberstellen.


----------



## LordCrash (27. Oktober 2013)

@Monalye

Splinter Cell ist ein Schleich-Actionspiel, Deus Ex ein vollwertiges RPG mit Dialogen, Entscheidungssituationen usw. -> Äpfel und Birnen 

Man KANN Deus Ex auch ballernd spielen, wenn man will.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2013)

Enslaved ... Glück im Unglück, dass ich das auf der 360 nicht so auf dem Radar hatte. Interessantes Spiel mit einem sehr interessanten Setting! Kommt auf dem PC, dank SweetFX & Kantenglättung, deutlich besser rüber als auf der 360.


----------



## Shorty484 (27. Oktober 2013)

> Ähm, das Verhalten der Wachen hängt von deinem Verfolgungslevel ab, ähnlich wie bei GTA...


Ja, aber sollte der Level dann nicht bei allen Wachen gleich sein? Im gleichen Gebiet zumindest?


----------



## svd (27. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ja, aber sollte der Level dann nicht bei allen Wachen gleich sein? Im gleichen Gebiet zumindest?


 
Na, hoffentlich nicht. Gedankenverknüpfte Gegner gehören für mich zu den übelsten KI Programmierungen. Es gibt doch nichts schlimmeres, als wenn plötzlich alle Gegner im Gebiet auf dich zulaufen, auch wenn es unmöglich gewesen ist, die Aufmerksamkeit der Gegner am Arsch der Welt erregt zu haben.
Ausnahmen wären natürlich Gegner im Funkkontakt, was bei "Assassin's Creed" ja nicht der Fall ist.

So, habe gestern den Diablo im Inferno Modus (Master 2) geplättet. Ich bin direkt froh, das nur im Coop zu spielen. Alleine hätte mich die Motivation, Diablo 3 wiederholt zu spielen, damit augenblicklich verlassen.
Ich meine, was kommt jetzt danach? Ich gurke nun auf dem Paragon Lvl 5 herum, kann die Kampagne immer wieder spielen, Items farmen (was kaum Sinn macht, denn wenn du starkt genug bist, bist du stark genug. Wer soll dir da noch wirklich gefährlich werden?)...
Eine neue Klasse anfangen? Könnte ich tun. Aber ich hab die Missionen schon so oft gemacht, dass es langweilig ist.
Na, hoffentlich kommt die Erweiterung auch auf die PS3.


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @Monalye
> Splinter Cell ist ein Schleich-Actionspiel, Deus Ex ein vollwertiges RPG mit Dialogen, Entscheidungssituationen usw. -> Äpfel und Birnen
> Man KANN Deus Ex auch ballernd spielen, wenn man will.



ja, wobei das Lustige ist ja, in der einen Garage in Hengsha wollte ich mich auch mal durchballern, hab das an 2 Tagen oft Versucht und immer nie so richtig hin bekommen, aber dann beim dritten Versuch schleichend 1a sofort hin bekommen 

Aber ja, Deus Ex ist dahin gehend schon toll, weil es einem halt zwar schon ein wenig in die richtung Schleichen schubst, aber es einem nicht aufdrängt


----------



## Monalye (27. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, wobei das Lustige ist ja, in der einen Garage in Hengsha wollte ich mich auch mal durchballern, hab das an 2 Tagen oft Versucht und immer nie so richtig hin bekommen, aber dann beim dritten Versuch schleichend 1a sofort hin bekommen
> 
> Aber ja, Deus Ex ist dahin gehend schon toll, weil es einem halt zwar schon ein wenig in die richtung Schleichen schubst, aber es einem nicht aufdrängt



Ja so seh ich das auch, mittlerweile versuch ich auch so lautlos wie möglich durchzukommen und den Feinden besser das Genick zu brechen, als sie abzuballern. Gestern abend hab ich so einen Krawall verursacht, als ich mich durchs Lagerhaus ballern wollte, da haben sich die Gegner alle in einem Raum versammelt, durch den ich durch musste und als ich die Tür aufmachte......
Also wohl besser doch schleichen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2013)

So wenig wie Adam an Treffern einstecken kann, würde es mich eher wundern, wenn man wirklich mit bloßer Waffengewalt durchkäme. Der elegante, sprich heimliche Weg ist für mich bis jetzt der Effektivste. Bis jetzt.


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2013)

wobei die Verwundbarkeit eigentlich auch einer der Pluspunkte im dem Spiel ist, weil man halt nicht so wie Robocop vorgehen kann


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei die Verwundbarkeit eigentlich auch einer der Pluspunkte im dem Spiel ist, weil man halt nicht so wie Robocop vorgehen kann


 Absolut. Dadurch ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad überhaupt nicht lasch... Dennoch ist die Gegner-KI für meinen Geschmack noch ein wenig zu zahm, zu berechenbar. Bei Verdacht schauen die sich zwar nach mir um, das aber nur recht kurz. Die trauen sich nicht allzu weit, meine ungefähre Position genauer zu inspizieren. Etwa mehr Hartnäckigkeit hätte ich da schon erwartet.

Mal was anderes:
Stürzt das Spiel bei euch auch gerne ab ? Ist mir gestern in gut 3 Stunden Spielzeit bestimmt 3-4 Male passiert.


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2013)

also mir ist, zumindest mit der Standart-Version, das Spiel nie abgeschmiert
den DR will ich mir ja erst mit neuem Monitor ziehen


----------



## Monalye (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich ärger mich jetzt einfach nicht mehr länger rum, ich spiel Doom3 (BFG Edition) weiter, damit bin ich ohnehin noch nicht ganz durch (bin gerade bei den DeltaLabs 2a und muss den Plasma Inducer für Frank Cinders suchen) und das ging bisher gut von der Hand 
Coole Waffen und einfach mal nur ballern


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich ärger mich jetzt einfach nicht mehr länger rum, ich spiel Doom3 (BFG Edition) weiter, damit bin ich ohnehin noch nicht ganz durch (bin gerade bei den DeltaLabs 2a und muss den Plasma Inducer für Frank Cinders suchen) und das ging bisher gut von der Hand
> Coole Waffen und einfach mal nur ballern


 
naja, ist ja auch nicht verkehrt mal was anderes zu machen, das macht den Kopf frei und du bist auch nen Schritt weiter das Spiel abzuhacken


----------



## Shorty484 (27. Oktober 2013)

> Na, hoffentlich nicht. Gedankenverknüpfte Gegner gehören für mich zu den  übelsten KI Programmierungen. Es gibt doch nichts schlimmeres, als wenn  plötzlich alle Gegner im Gebiet auf dich zulaufen, auch wenn es  unmöglich gewesen ist, die Aufmerksamkeit der Gegner am Arsch der Welt  erregt zu haben.
> Ausnahmen wären natürlich Gegner im Funkkontakt, was bei "Assassin's Creed" ja nicht der Fall ist.



Nein, aber bei zwei zehn Meter auseinander stehenden Wachposten kommt es nicht grad realistisch rüber, wenn einer angreift und der andere Altair völlig ignoriert und nur beobachtet. Im Untertauchen-Modus jedenfalls.


----------



## LordCrash (27. Oktober 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Nein, aber bei zwei zehn Meter auseinander stehenden Wachposten kommt es nicht grad realistisch rüber, wenn einer angreift und der andere Altair völlig ignoriert und nur beobachtet. Im Untertauchen-Modus jedenfalls.


 Das ist in der Tat seltsam. Ich kann mich an derartige Szenen aber eigentlich auch nicht erinnern....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2013)

Noch mal zu "Deus Ex":
Ich bin gerade in der Polizei-Station und versuche an die Leiche des augmentierten Hackers zu kommen.
Auf dem Weg zu diesen konnte ich einige Überwachungskameras erfolgreich hacken, aber wenn ich das System auf "inaktiv" umstelle, läuft die Kamera trotzdem weiter. Bug ???


----------



## LordCrash (27. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Noch mal zu "Deus Ex":
> Ich bin gerade in der Polizei-Station und versuche an die Leiche des augmentierten Hackers zu kommen.
> Auf dem Weg zu diesen konnte ich einige Überwachungskameras erfolgreich hacken, aber wenn ich das System auf "inaktiv" umstelle, läuft die Kamera trotzdem weiter. Bug ???


 Wirst du denn erkannt, wenn du im Kamerafeld bist?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wirst du denn erkannt, wenn du im Kamerafeld bist?


 Ja, darum war das Hacken eigentlich immer für die Katz... 

Edit:
Ich muss mich korrigieren. Das ist nur ne Alarmtafel. Hat also keinen Einfluss auf die Kamera, schätze ich, hmm ?!


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ja, darum war das Hacken eigentlich immer für die Katz...
> 
> Edit:
> Ich muss mich korrigieren. Das ist nur ne Alarmtafel. Hat also keinen Einfluss auf die Kamera, schätze ich, hmm ?!


 
hmmm, ich glaube damit kannst du den ausgelösten Alarm einfach zurücksetzen


----------



## Monalye (27. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Noch mal zu "Deus Ex":
> Ich bin gerade in der Polizei-Station und versuche an die Leiche des augmentierten Hackers zu kommen.
> Auf dem Weg zu diesen konnte ich einige Überwachungskameras erfolgreich hacken, aber wenn ich das System auf "inaktiv" umstelle, läuft die Kamera trotzdem weiter. Bug ???



Meinst du diese Stelle? Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Komplettlösung Tipps & L
Die hab' ich vorhin grade gespielt und da kam ich total leicht durch, indem ich den Typen am Anfang überredet habe. Dadurch wurde ich bis zum toten Hacker von niemandem mehr aufgehalten oder so...

Es steht da dabei, das die andere Möglichkeit nicht empfohlen wird, also wenn man heimlich ins Gebäude will... ein wenig mit dem Polizisten an der Rezeption quatschen und keiner kontrolliert einen mehr.


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Meinst du diese Stelle? Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Komplettlösung Tipps & L
> Die hab' ich vorhin grade gespielt und da kam ich total leicht durch, indem ich den Typen am Anfang überredet habe. Dadurch wurde ich bis zum toten Hacker von niemandem mehr aufgehalten oder so...


 
hm ja, die Polizeistation hat mehrere Möglichkeiten, wobei man aufpassen sollte, denn da ist noch jemand mit einem Quest
wobei die Info jetzt aber wohl eh zu spät kommen wird ._.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Meinst du diese Stelle? Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Komplettlösung Tipps & L
> Die hab' ich vorhin grade gespielt und da kam ich total leicht durch, indem ich den Typen am Anfang überredet habe. Dadurch wurde ich bis zum toten Hacker von niemandem mehr aufgehalten oder so...
> 
> Es steht da dabei, das die andere Möglichkeit nicht empfohlen wird, also wenn man heimlich ins Gebäude will... ein wenig mit dem Polizisten an der Rezeption quatschen und keiner kontrolliert einen mehr.


 Oh... Konnte man das ?! 

Der Typ hat mir im Erdgeschoss mir schon den Zugang verweigert. Muss wohl die falschen Worten gesagt haben...


----------



## Monalye (27. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm ja, die Polizeistation hat mehrere Möglichkeiten, wobei man aufpassen sollte, denn da ist noch jemand mit einem Quest
> wobei die Info jetzt aber wohl eh zu spät kommen wird ._.



Hm schade, wäre toll gewesen, wenn "Miss-Komplettlösungsuserin" auch mal hätte helfen können 
Wie gesagt, an der Stelle hatte ich null Probleme, mir schauten die "Bullen" sogar zu, als ich alle Spinde geplündert hatte


----------



## Monalye (27. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh... Konnte man das ?!
> 
> Der Typ hat mir im Erdgeschoss mir schon den Zugang verweigert. Muss wohl die falschen Worten gesagt haben...


 
Der an der Tür verweigert dir den Eintritt, aber da sitzt noch einer in so einer Glasrezeption drinnen.... den überreden, dann lässt der andere dich durch die Tür durch


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hm schade, wäre toll gewesen, wenn "Miss-Komplettlösungsuserin" auch mal hätte helfen können
> Wie gesagt, an der Stelle hatte ich null Probleme, mir schauten die "Bullen" sogar zu, als ich alle Spinde geplündert hatte


 
ach na, war doch alles richtig, ich wollte dich auch nur ergänzen


----------



## Monalye (27. Oktober 2013)

Oha, ich bin in Doom3 gerade in ein komplett anderes Gebiet gebeamt worden ("Hell") und meine ganzen tollen Waffen sind weg, auch die BFG9000 
Naja, warum einfach, wenn's schwierig auch geht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Der an der Tür verweigert dir den Eintritt, aber da sitzt noch einer in so einer Glasrezeption drinnen.... den überreden, dann lässt der andere dich durch die Tür durch


 Ich glaub ich bin es allgemein zu kompliziert angegangen. Über die Kanalisation habe ich einen Zugang zur Seitengasse gefunden, übers Dach rein und dann Stockwerk für Stockwerk reingeschlichen. Geht sicherlicherlich einfacher (wie der von dir genannte Weg), aber weniger spannend.


----------



## golani79 (27. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch über nen anderen Weg rein, weil sich der Typ von mir angepöbelt gefühlt hat und anschließend nicht mehr mit mir reden wollte 
Beim 2. Durchlauf werd ich aber andere Wege versuchen.


Wegen den Kameras - wenn du eine hackst und die im Terminal dann deaktivierst, dann sollte der "Sucher" der Kamera nicht mehr grün, sondern rot sein. Man kann im Terminal zwar noch sehen, was die Kamera gerade anzeigt, aber die sollte dann eigentlich inaktiv sein.


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2013)

njoa, der Trick ist da ja, das man vorher Social Enhancer skillen sollte (der oft echt nützlich ist), damit kann man viele Leute easy überreden

Social Enhancer - Deus Ex Wiki

btw.: Spoilerwarnung!
Nicht unbedingt die Tabelle durchlesen


----------



## Monalye (27. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bin auch über nen anderen Weg rein, weil sich der Typ von mir angepöbelt gefühlt hat und anschließend nicht mehr mit mir reden wollte
> Beim 2. Durchlauf werd ich aber andere Wege versuchen.
> 
> 
> Wegen den Kameras - wenn du eine hackst und die im Terminal dann deaktivierst, dann sollte der "Sucher" der Kamera nicht mehr grün, sondern rot sein. Man kann im Terminal zwar noch sehen, was die Kamera gerade anzeigt, aber die sollte dann eigentlich inaktiv sein.



Wie es scheint, muss man eine genaue Abfolge einhalten, wie man den anspricht:

_Also sprecht lieber mit dem Polizisten und wählt die richtigen Optionen. Zeigt zuerst zweimal euer Verständnis für die Situation. Er wird sich nun von seinem Stuhl bewegen und in die hintere Ecke stellen. Nun müsst ihr ihn deutlich mit seinem Problem konfrontieren und dürft nicht zurück weichen. Macht ihm deutlich, dass es ganz allein sein Fehler war und er wird euch dankbar sein, ihm die Augen geöffnet zu haben. Jetzt dürft ihr rechts durch die Tür und durch das Gebäude streifen._


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Oktober 2013)

Den Sonntag habe ich jetzt auch noch mit XCOM: Enemy Within verbracht ... Junge, Junge, das Ding wird einem so schnell nicht langweilig. Hab jetzt auch endlich mal die genetisch modifizierten Soldaten und die Mecs ausgebildet. Und was soll ich sagen, die neuen Klassen sind einfach nur endlos cool! Mit dem dicken Kampfläufer Aliens plattmachen oder den Supersoldat aus dem Stand aufs nächste Dach hopsen lassen: G-E-N-I-A-L!


----------



## golani79 (27. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> njoa, der Trick ist da ja, das man vorher Social Enhancer skillen sollte (der oft echt nützlich ist), damit kann man viele Leute easy überreden


 
Social Enhancer vereinfachen das natürlich - nur ist diese Stelle schon relativ früh im Spiel, so dass man glaube ich noch keine Upgrades hat.
Oder wenn ich welche hatte, dann hab ich die wo anders investiert 
Social Enhancer hab ich mir erst relativ spät gekauft.


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Social Enhancer vereinfachen das natürlich - nur ist diese Stelle schon relativ früh im Spiel, so dass man glaube ich noch keine Upgrades hat.
> Oder wenn ich welche hatte, dann hab ich die wo anders investiert
> Social Enhancer hab ich mir erst relativ spät gekauft.


 
doch doch, ich hatte das auch schon als ich das Durchgespielt habe, auch weil dir vorher ja schon Praxis-Kits kaufen kannst


----------



## Shorty484 (27. Oktober 2013)

> Das ist in der Tat seltsam. Ich kann mich an derartige Szenen aber eigentlich auch nicht erinnern....


Is mir jetzt schon das vierte mal passiert, wer weiß ...

Ansonsten läufts ganz gut, vielleicht kommt das Spiel ja doch noch in Fahrt, nach 12 Stunden.


----------



## golani79 (27. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> doch doch, ich hatte das auch schon als ich das Durchgespielt habe, auch weil dir vorher ja schon Praxis-Kits kaufen kannst


 
Dann zählt in meinem Fall die Zeile, wo der Smiley dahinter ist


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tja, genau deshalb würde ich es heute auch nicht mehr anrühren. Optisch ist es leider sehr schlecht gealtert...


 
Für solche Sachen gibt es doch Grafikmods  Auch für Deus Ex 1 gibts welche, wie hier zum Beispiel: New Vision mod for Deus Ex - Mod DB


----------



## Taiwez (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mal in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mir jetzt doch nach langem Hadern Rome 2 zugelegt. Werde heute mal mit dem Download starten und schauen, ob es mich trotzdem überzeugen kann. Eigentlich bin ich ja ein kleiner Total War Fanboy und die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich immer zuletzt.


----------



## Monalye (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab's endlich geschafft, Bragg ist tot   
Bei meinem täglichen Versuch hatte ich die "göttliche" Eingebung, ich könnte doch mal versuchen den Schwierigkeitsgrad runter zu schrauben.... und dann war er 1st-Try down 
Endlich kann ich Darkness II weiter spielen  *freeeuuuu*


----------



## Rabowke (28. Oktober 2013)

Mir liegt ein "Pussy!" auf der Zunge, aber das ist wohl in deinem Fall suboptimal!


----------



## Monalye (28. Oktober 2013)

Egal, dazu steh ich  hauptsache ich kann das Spiel endlich weiter spielen, an dem Boss hab ich jetzt 2 Wochen "gearbeitet".
Mehr Sorgen mach ich mir um meinen Geisteszustand, das ich diese Idee nicht schon früher hatte


----------



## Bonkic (28. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Mehr Sorgen mach ich mir um meinen Geisteszustand, das ich diese Idee nicht schon früher hatte


 
nicht ganz zu unrecht würde ich sagen, ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen.


----------



## Exar-K (28. Oktober 2013)

Medal of Honor durchgespielt, hat gerade mal 4 Stunden gedauert. 
Spielerisch und vom Inhalt her nicht besser als Battlefield 3, aber immerhin war das Setting ganz interessant.
Als Humble Bundle war es ok, ärgern würde ich mich nur, wenn es Geld gekostet hätte.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Egal, dazu steh ich  hauptsache ich kann das Spiel endlich weiter spielen, an dem Boss hab ich jetzt 2 Wochen "gearbeitet".
> Mehr Sorgen mach ich mir um meinen Geisteszustand, das ich diese Idee nicht schon früher hatte



Ich zitiere dazu einfach mal unkommentiert Albert Einstein:



> "Die Definition von Wahnsinn ist, immer das Gleiche zu tun und andere Ergebnisse zu erwarten".


----------



## Monalye (28. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich zitiere dazu einfach mal unkommentiert Albert Einstein:
> 
> "Die Definition von Wahnsinn ist, immer das Gleiche zu tun und andere Ergebnisse zu erwarten".


 
Oder man hält sich an den Spruch  "Übung macht den Meister", hätte ja sein können, das ich den Kampf irgendwann so perfektioniert hätte, das ich ihn geschafft hätte


----------



## Monalye (28. Oktober 2013)

Wie bitte kann man bei Doom 3 BFG-Edition den Zusatzinhalt "The lost Mission" spielen? In der Komplettlösung von PCG steht davon nichts Doom 3 - Komplettlösung
Da bin ich mittlerweile bereits ganz unten beim Abschnitt "Hell" und da steht nix von der Zusatzmission 
Wird die erst freigeschaltet, wenn ich das Spiel einmal komplett durch habe?

Edit: Bitte hier antworten, falscher Thread http://forum.pcgames.de/sonstige-sp...lfe-ich-weiss-nicht-weiter-2.html#post9652152


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Oktober 2013)

Schleichen in *"Deus Ex: Human Revolution"* ist so...  *sabber*


----------



## LordCrash (28. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schleichen in *"Deus Ex: Human Revolution"* ist so...  *sabber*


 Jupp, Deus Ex HR ist einfach nur geil, wenn man den Schleichweg wählt...


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Jupp, Deus Ex HR ist einfach nur geil, wenn man den Schleichweg wählt...


 
Ohne den Directors Cut hatte man damit aber in Bosskämpfen die Arschkarte gezogen.


----------



## LordCrash (28. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ohne den Directors Cut hatte man damit aber in Bosskämpfen die Arschkarte gezogen.


 Nein, nicht wirklich. Das Schleichen hat auch in der Urversion höllisch Spaß gemacht. Klar konnte man das in den Bosskämpfen nicht, aber dafür in den 95% Restspiel...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. Oktober 2013)

Stellt aber auch nicht wirklich ein Prorblem da, selbst wenn man nur schleicht. Zumindest war es bei mir so. Grundsätzlich bekommt man, wenn man denn auch ausreichend ausführlich spielt, genug Skillpunkte zusammen, um 3/4 des Talentbaums freizuspielen. Das ist mehr als man braucht. Wenn man also nur schleicht und dementsprechend skillt, sollte man eigentlich noch genug Punkte über haben, die bei den Bosskämpfen nützlich sein konnten. Ich hatte nur bei einem Kampf wirklich Probleme, aber so viele Skillpunkte über, dass ich den Boss nach Freischaltung der passenden Fähigkeiten problemlos besiegen konnte. Optimal ist es sicher nicht, aber auch nicht unspielbar. Bin mal gespannt, wie sie die Bosskämpfe im Director's Cut gelöst haben. 

Erstmal spiele ich aber noch Stalker: Clear Sky durch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ohne den Directors Cut hatte man damit aber in Bosskämpfen die Arschkarte gezogen.


 LOL 

In der Tat hab ich mir das beim ersten Boss-Gegner auch gedacht. Als ich nichtsahnend in einen solchen Kampf geriet, habe ich mich gefragt, wie ich das mit dem Bisschen Betäubungsmunition meistern sollte, denn was anderes als dieses habe ich nie benutzt. 
Also den letzten Speicherstand geladen, der mich ungefähr eine halbe Stunde zurückbeförderte, und dann eben alles an Ballermännern und Muni gehamstert was nur ging. Jetzt habe ich zwei fette Wummen und einige Granaten... Hoffe dass ich jetzt gegen diesen Opti-Muskelberg was ausrichten kann... Kurz vor dem Antreffen mit diesem musste ich leider fürs Erste Schluss machen, vielleicht komme ich heute abend dazu, ihn kaltzustellen. *Daumen drück*
Das Wiederholen der letzten halbe Stunde hat mir aber noch mal gezeigt, wie genial das Leveldesign tatsächlich ist. Wieviele Schlupfwinkel, alternative Routen und Möglichkeiten es gibt... Ein echtes Schleich-Paradies, da kommt selbst das beste "Splinter Cell" nicht ran.


----------



## Enisra (29. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein, nicht wirklich. Das Schleichen hat auch in der Urversion höllisch Spaß gemacht. Klar konnte man das in den Bosskämpfen nicht, aber dafür in den 95% Restspiel...


 
ja, aber wenn man so nur bis zu dem Dicken Panzer-Söldner kommt und den um´s Verrecken nicht klein bekommt, sieht man halt dann aber dafür 100% vom Rest des Spiels nichts
da musste ich sogar Cheaten und die Dev-Commandos aktivieren die zum Glück einer im Forum mal gepostet hatte, damit man an dem Vorbei kommen konnte, des Rest war wieder kein Problem

Aber man merkt auch das diese Bosskämpfe nicht wirklich Teil von Deus Ex sind


----------



## golani79 (29. Oktober 2013)

Meine Skillung war schon ziemlich auf Stealth ausgelegt und größere Probleme hatte ich bei den Bossfights eigentlich nicht.

Klar, hab ich an dem einen oder anderen mehrere Versuche gebraucht, aber schaffbar wars dann eigentlich doch alles.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich war einfach zu abergläubisch und dachte, man könne wirklich ohne einen einzigen tödlichen Angriff durchs Spiel kommen.
Aber als ich dann gestern abend nachträglich noch eine alte PCG mit dem Test aus 2011 las, hat die Gewissheit über die Bosskämpfe dann schon einen leichten Dämpfer bei mir verursacht. 
Naja, nun habe ich ja kurz vorm Fight noch einiges an Ballermännern aufgelesen, hoffe dass es wirklich nicht arg schwierig wird, sonst habe ich wirklich einen Problem...


----------



## Enisra (29. Oktober 2013)

nja, so GAR keiner ist nicht wirklich möglich, denn selbst auf Pazifist hast du am Ende 4mal tödliche Notwehr auf dem Konto stehen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, so GAR keiner ist nicht wirklich möglich, denn selbst auf Pazifist hast du am Ende 4mal tödliche Notwehr auf dem Konto stehen


 Hauptsache ich hab tatsächlich ne Schnitte gegen die Bosse. Denn bis dahin fühlte ich mich regelrecht wie im Spielehimmel. Das Hacken, das Schleichen, die teilweise gut versteckten Lüftungsschächte... Und auch die Manipulation der gegnerischen Überwachungsanlage fand ich echt knorke. Hab nur einmal in der großen, unterirdischen Halle das System auf "Gegner" umgeswitched (und das nur aus purer Neugier ), und von dem herumstreunernden Wachen stand nach einer Minute keiner mehr auf den Beinen. Gott, ein herrliches Gefühl von Schadenfreude erfüllte mich da.


----------



## Monalye (29. Oktober 2013)

Es ist soweit, ich steh vor dem Endgegner von Doom 3 
Steam Community :: Screenshot
Etwas peinlich ist, das ich auf dem Weg zu ihm nur 9 von 65 Errungenschaften freispielen konnte, so schlecht war ich diesbezüglich echt noch nie^^
Hoffentlich kommt danach noch der versprochene Zusatzinhalt zur BFG-Edition 

Aber erst geh ich schnell Mittagessen, danach liegt das Monster hoffentlich im Staub


----------



## LordCrash (29. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Meine Skillung war schon ziemlich auf Stealth ausgelegt und größere Probleme hatte ich bei den Bossfights eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Klar, hab ich an dem einen oder anderen mehrere Versuche gebraucht, aber schaffbar wars dann eigentlich doch alles.


Dito. Vor allem mit dieser "Superwaffe" sind zwei von den drei Bossfights eigentlich mega-simpel, selbste wenn man sonst nur Stealth spielt. Man sollte auf alle so viel wie möglich von diesen Fortschrittspunkten in der Klinik zum Aufrüsten der Implantate kaufen. 



Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber wenn man so nur bis zu dem Dicken Panzer-Söldner kommt und den um´s Verrecken nicht klein bekommt, sieht man halt dann aber dafür 100% vom Rest des Spiels nichts
> da musste ich sogar Cheaten und die Dev-Commandos aktivieren die zum Glück einer im Forum mal gepostet hatte, damit man an dem Vorbei kommen konnte, des Rest war wieder kein Problem
> 
> Aber man merkt auch das diese Bosskämpfe nicht wirklich Teil von Deus Ex sind


Das stimmt. Aber cheaten musste ich trotzdem nie. 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich war einfach zu abergläubisch und dachte, man könne wirklich ohne einen einzigen tödlichen Angriff durchs Spiel kommen.
> Aber als ich dann gestern abend nachträglich noch eine alte PCG mit dem Test aus 2011 las, hat die Gewissheit über die Bosskämpfe dann schon einen leichten Dämpfer bei mir verursacht.
> Naja, nun habe ich ja kurz vorm Fight noch einiges an Ballermännern aufgelesen, hoffe dass es wirklich nicht arg schwierig wird, sonst habe ich wirklich einen Problem...


Naja, eigentlich sollten die Bosskämpfe mit dem Developer's Cut ja überarbeitet sein, eben damit man sie auch als Schleichmeister gut schafft. Ob es jetzt allerdings möglich ist, das Spiel tatsächlich ohne Kill zu beenden, weiß ich auch nicht, hab den DC noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## Monalye (29. Oktober 2013)

Also das war jetzt ehrlich gesagt richtig mies, der lag 1st Try in nicht mal 2 Minuten, ich hatte volles Leben, das war ja Null Herausforderung  Das komplette Gegenteil zu anderen Spielen, wo mich Zwischenbosse schon zum Aufgeben zwingen, war der als Endgegner echt eine Lachnummer.

Steam Community :: Screenshot

Da hab ich mich beim Abschlussvideo darüber mehr erschrocken:

Steam Community :: Screenshot

Und dann sah ich leider nur das, was soll das???????

Steam Community :: Screenshot


Wo ist der Bonusinhalt für die BFG-Edition?? Denn das war eindeutig nur der Inhalt von 2004, den hab ich komplett nach der Lösung von PCG gespielt habe. Also wo ist die Bonus-Mission? Auf Steam steht:

_*"The Lost Mission: 

DOOM 3 BFG Edition enthält zusätzlich ein komplett neues Kapitel der DOOM 3-Geschichte: ‘The Lost Mission’ ('Die verlorene Mission') beinhaltet acht neue, beängstigende Einzelspieler-Levels und eine komplett neue Geschichte, die den Spieler an den Bildschirm fesseln wird. "*_

Weiß bitte jemand Bescheid, wie ich das finden kann? Ich hab versucht auf "Kampagne fortsetzen" zu klicken, aber da startet nur der Endboss neu, danach klickte ich auf "Neues Spiel" in der Hoffnung, ich würde hier Auswahlmöglichkeiten bekommen. Aber da werde ich gewarnt, das damit der aktuelle Spielstand gelöscht werden würde... und das will ich ja eigentlich nicht 
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. Oktober 2013)

@Monalye
Müsste das nicht unter dem Menüpunkt "New Game" sein, da müssten eigentlich die 3 Punkte: Doom 3, Ressurection of Evil und eben die Lost Mission anwählbar sein.


----------



## Monalye (29. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich auf New Game klicke, bekomme ich die Warnung, das damit alle Spielstände gelöscht werden, wenn ich das mache.... darum hab' ichs noch nicht gemacht... ich glaub, ich versuchs mal, was solls

Das Internet macht mich nämlich auch nicht richtig schlau, ich hab da einen Artikel von PCG gefunden Doom 3: BFG Edition - Krasses Level-Recycling bei The Lost Mission - Mit Beweisvideo! aus dem ich fast schließen würde, das die das einfach im Spiel selbst eingebaut haben und ich das bereits gespielt habe... ohne es zu wissen. 

Egal, ich lösch jetzt mal meinen Spielstand *örgs* probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Monalye (29. Oktober 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> @Monalye
> Müsste das nicht unter dem Menüpunkt "New Game" sein, da müssten eigentlich die 3 Punkte: Doom 3, Ressurection of Evil und eben die Lost Mission anwählbar sein.


 
Tatsächlich, du hast Recht 
Damit hab' ich nicht gerechnet, denn einen Spielstand von einem komplett durchgespielten Game zu löschen ist echt hart, das hätt ich ohne Hinweiß nie gemacht.
Danke für die Hilfe 

Steam Community :: Screenshot

Kann es sein, das ich deshalb keine Errungenschaften bekomme, weil ich immer so eine komische Einblendung bekomme?
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198026822122/screenshot/579003970245524653

Ich hab' nur 9 Errungenschaften, von 65  ich hab jetzt auch nix fürs Durchspielen bekommen... aber was soll der Text, ich hab' ja keine Konsole...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Tatsächlich, du hast Recht
> Damit hab' ich nicht gerechnet, denn einen Spielstand von einem komplett durchgespielten Game zu löschen ist echt hart, das hätt ich ohne Hinweiß nie gemacht.
> Danke für die Hilfe
> 
> Steam Community :: Screenshot


 
Nichts zu danken.  Dann mal viel Spaß!


----------



## Monalye (29. Oktober 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Nichts zu danken.  Dann mal viel Spaß!



Freut mich total, nun kann ich doch weiter ballern und das sogar 2 x


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Oktober 2013)

Immer noch Dark Souls.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exar-K (30. Oktober 2013)

X-Blades durchgespielt, war ein kurzer und durchschnittlicher Snack. 
Gestern hab ich noch mit Jericho angefangen.


----------



## Monalye (30. Oktober 2013)

Wie war X-Blades? Ich hab' davon letztens die CE um 1,99 gekauft, mit Lösungsbuch und Handbuch mit je 100 Seiten, Poster und Karten.


----------



## Enisra (30. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wie war X-Blades? Ich hab' davon letztens die CE um 1,99 gekauft, mit Lösungsbuch und Handbuch mit je 100 Seiten, Poster und Karten.


 
also von dem was ich gesehen habe, dürfte das nicht zu viel sein, ein Thirdperson Hack&Slay halt


----------



## Exar-K (30. Oktober 2013)

Ein höchst durchschnittliches Hack&Slay. Im Grunde war es nur eine Aneinanderreihung von Räumen, in denen man immer einige Monsterwellen bearbeiten muss um den nächsten Bereich zu betreten. Die Geschichte ist nicht der Rede wert, die Grafik angestaubt und insgesamt ist es recht anspruchslos. Für einmal Durchspielen aber noch ganz ok.


----------



## Monalye (30. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Infos


----------



## legion333 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hab gestern mal für 10€ bei Steam _Darksiders II_ gekauft und ca. eine Stunde angespielt. An sich eigentlich ein gutes Spiel, was mir aber dadurch verdorben wird, dass fast jedes mal, wenn ich aus dem Menü zurück ins Spiel gehe, Death hängen bleibt und die Steuerung quasi tot ist, es wird einfach auf keine Eingabe außer dem Startknopf reagiert. Das lässt sich nur durch einen Neustart beheben, und jedes mal wenn ich auf die Karte gucke oder Ausrüstung vergleiche, den Spielstand neuzuladen ist unfassbar nervig 

Außerdem gerade noch _Dead Space_ für 2,50€ gekauft und jetzt am runterladen, allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher ob das eine gute Idee war


----------



## Monalye (30. Oktober 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal für 10€ bei Steam _Darksiders II_ gekauft und ca. eine Stunde angespielt. An sich eigentlich ein gutes Spiel, was mir aber dadurch verdorben wird, dass fast jedes mal, wenn ich aus dem Menü zurück ins Spiel gehe, Death hängen bleibt und die Steuerung quasi tot ist, es wird einfach auf keine Eingabe außer dem Startknopf reagiert. Das lässt sich nur durch einen Neustart beheben, und jedes mal wenn ich auf die Karte gucke oder Ausrüstung vergleiche, den Spielstand neuzuladen ist unfassbar nervig
> 
> Außerdem gerade noch _Dead Space_ für 2,50€ gekauft und jetzt am runterladen, allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher ob das eine gute Idee war


 
An und für sich beide Spiele eine sehr gute Idee, das bei Darksiders 2 alles hängen bleibt, das hatte ich noch nicht. Allerdings das die Kamera nach einem komplizierten Wandlauf hängen bleibt, dann helf ich mir eine Zeitlang mit "Q" aus (Zielerfassung), oder ich speicher und starte neu, was aber in wenigen Sekunden erledigt ist.

Welches Dead Space hast du dir gekauft? Der erste Teil soll zwar am gruseligsten sein, was ich aber etwas nachteilig finde ist, das Issac Clark nicht spricht. Vielleicht wars aber auch nur für mich ein Nachteil, weil ich mit Dead Space 2 angefangen habe. Für mich wurde die Serie immer besser, den 2. Teil hab ich echt geliebt, aber den 3. Teil schon regelrecht "vergöttert". Den hab ich 4,5 x durchgespielt 



Spoiler



Bin draufgekommen, das sich die beiden Spiele, vor allem wenn man gleichzeitig von ihnen spricht, nicht abkürzen lassen. DS (Darksiders) ist nicht gleich DS (Dead Space)  *blöde Tipperei* 



Ich war gerade am Darkness 2 spielen 



Spoiler



(das kürzt man aber nicht auch mit DS ab oder?)


... und auf einmal.... ist es AUS :'(   Ja wie nun, das wars? Kein Endgegner? Die Zwischenbosse nach Bragg waren dennoch zum Glück zu schaffen, wahrscheinlich auch deshalb, weil ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht mehr rauf fuhr 

Auf jeden Fall... mit dem Abspann hab ich jetzt nicht gerechnet  ich kann jetzt ein Spiel+ starten, worin ich aber den Sinn nicht sehe. Bei DS (Dead Space) war es was anderes, da konnte man mit erreichter Ausrüstung und erreichten Waffen noch mal von vorne anfangen... aber wofür soll das bei Darkness 2 gut sein. Ich hab' jetzt auch noch die Option "Blutdrachen", muss mich erst schlau machen, was das ist...

Allerdings hat mir Jenny 



Spoiler



als böser Engel, in den sie sich am Schluss verwandelt hatte http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=190525748 http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198026822122/screenshot/506947022715309647


 am Schluss so gut gefallen, das ich mir davon ein neues Avatarbild basteln werde 


Edit: Mist, Blutrache scheint nur ein Koop-Teil zu sein, mit 4 verschiedenen spielbaren Charakteren, von denen jeder eine Gruppenaufgabe übernehmen kann, wie zb Heilung.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2013)

Momentan The last of us.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2013)

Tzzz... Da habe ich mir wegen dem ersten Boss-Gegner in DE:HU Sorgen gemacht, und was war ? Zwei Granaten, ein Paar blaue Bohnen zwischen die Augen, und fertig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wie war X-Blades? Ich hab' davon letztens die CE um 1,99 gekauft, mit Lösungsbuch und Handbuch mit je 100 Seiten, Poster und Karten.


 
Davon gibts übrigens auch einen "indirekten" Nachfolger: Blades of Time.


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Momentan The last of us.


 
dito, ein Kumpel hats mir geliehen. So richtig umhauen tuts mich aber noch nicht. Hab jetzt 23% gespielt und diese Clicker nerven doch extrem. Weil man die nicht wie die anderen einfach umhauen kann. Und natürlich ist die Grafik inzwischen nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit. Dafür gefallen mir die zwei Figuren sehr gut.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> dito, ein Kumpel hats mir geliehen. So richtig umhauen tuts mich aber noch nicht. Hab jetzt 23% gespielt und diese Clicker nerven doch extrem. Weil man die nicht wie die anderen einfach umhauen kann. Und natürlich ist die Grafik inzwischen nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit. Dafür gefallen mir die zwei Figuren sehr gut.


 
Ich habe mich bei Last of us beim
Schleichen so ungeschickt angestellt, dass es nun erst einmal in der Ecke liegt. Schade, Ansicht fand ich das Spiel nämlich interessant.


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich bin auch schon reihenweise abgekackt bei diesen nervigen Clickern. In der ersten Szene wo man mehrere Infizierte ausschalten muss, und wo auch ein Clicker dabei ist, hab ich den Abschnitt sicher 10x wiederholen müssen, und das obwohl ich quasi relativ problemlos jedes Splinter Cell durchgespielt habe. Zumal man die Clicker ja auch nur mit Messer oder Nahkampfwaffe ausschalten kann, und selbst ein Metallrohr ist nach ein paar Schlägen hinüber, und die Messer kann man seltsamerweise immer nur einmal benutzen. Ich bastele mir inzwischen mehr Molotovs und weniger Medikits (man ist ja eh sofort tot), und heb mir die Messer für den Stealthkill der Clicker auf.


----------



## svd (31. Oktober 2013)

Jap, wenn ich die PS3 nur TLOU wegen gekauft hätte, wäre ich sehr enttäuscht worden. Das Spiel ist gut, aber für mich kein Systemseller.

Die Schleicherei hat mich tierisch genervt, weil sie immens wichtig ist, aber so halbgar umgesetzt worden ist, zumindest in den Konfrontationen mit Infizierten. 
Wo du zum einen die Blindfische hast, die dich oder den Schein deiner Taschenlampe überhaupt nicht sehen können... klar, den wachsen die Pilze aus den Augen raus, kann ich gerade noch verstehen (gefühlt war jemand bloß zu faul oder unfähig, KI zu programmieren..  )
Und zum anderen die Runners, welche dich aus zwanzig Meter Entfernung entdecken können, obwohl du im Schatten hinter Deckung kauerst... *nerv*

Und dann ist im Prinzip eh piepegal, wie gut du schleichst. In fast jedem Level gibt es quasi einen Punkt, wo eine gescriptete Gegnerwelle auf dich losgelassen wird. Eine mehr als billige Methode, dich all deiner gesammelten/gebastelten Munition zu berauben, damit der kommende Abschnitt ja wieder gefährlich wird (Survivalhorror und so). *schnarch*

Sich vor menschlichen Gegnern zu verbergen ging dafür recht gut. Das fand ich jetzt nicht schlechter als zB ein "Hitman Absolution".


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Oktober 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Und zum anderen die Runners, welche dich aus zwanzig Meter Entfernung entdecken können, obwohl du im Schatten hinter Deckung kauerst... *nerv*


 
genau das ist mir auch passiert und ich dachte nur "wtf?". Ein Soldat hingegen ist mal direkt neben mir lang gegangen und hat mich nicht gesehen. Ich ihn zuerst auch nicht, weil er von hinten kam. Ist schon arg seltsam, man weiss nicht woran man sich halten soll.


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

Aber aber aber....das ist doch das Spiel dieser Generation, eine 10/10....


----------



## svd (31. Oktober 2013)

Nun ja, da wir aus einer älteren Generation entstammen, muss unser Maßstab ja nicht mit dem der Aktuellen konform gehen. 

Früher war eh alles besser. In "Space Invaders" fand ich die KI zb sehr gelungen. Die selbe KI in einem Spiel aus den 2000ern (zB Painkiller (Sorry, Mona), Serious Sam...) nur noch nervig.


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. Oktober 2013)

Hab heute mal Battlefield 4 angefangen, die Kampagne. Storytechnisch totaler Blödsinn (Der Held ist ein Squad-Leader, gibt aber keinen Mucks von sich und die Befehle geben seine Untergebenen!), aber seeeehr hübsch anzuschauen ist es und bisher finde ich es spielerisch auch besser als den Vorgänger.


----------



## Exar-K (31. Oktober 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> und bisher finde ich es spielerisch auch besser als den Vorgänger.


 Das ist auch wirklich keine Kunst.


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab heute mal Battlefield 4 angefangen, die Kampagne. Storytechnisch totaler Blödsinn (Der Held ist ein Squad-Leader, gibt aber keinen Mucks von sich und die Befehle geben seine Untergebenen!), aber seeeehr hübsch anzuschauen ist es und bisher finde ich es spielerisch auch besser als den Vorgänger.


 Du findest die Grafik wirklich hübsch??? 

Dass der Held nicht spricht, ist doch angeblich eine gute Sache, siehe HL...


----------



## Mothman (31. Oktober 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab heute mal Battlefield 4 angefangen, die Kampagne. Storytechnisch totaler Blödsinn (Der Held ist ein Squad-Leader, gibt aber keinen Mucks von sich und die Befehle geben seine Untergebenen!), aber seeeehr hübsch anzuschauen ist es und bisher finde ich es spielerisch auch besser als den Vorgänger.


 Wie ist denn da die Spielzeit der EInzelspielerkampagne? Ich überlege noch, ob ich es mir holen soll, hab aber in letzter Zeit (bis auf War Thunder) kein Bock auf kompetitiven Multiplayer.


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wie ist denn da die Spielzeit der EInzelspielerkampagne? Ich überlege noch, ob ich es mir holen soll, hab aber in letzter Zeit (bis auf War Thunder) kein Bock auf kompetitiven Multiplayer.


 Laut Test 6h

6h SP ohne Koop würde ich mir jetzt nicht unbedingt für 40€+ holen....


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du findest die Grafik wirklich hübsch???



Ähm ... ja?!



> Dass der Held nicht spricht, ist doch angeblich eine gute Sache, siehe HL...



Es kann eine gute Sache sein. In Half-Life muss der Kerl nichts sagen, aber in BF4 reden dauernd Leute mit dem Helden, er gibt (offenbar lautlose) Befehle (dieses Squad-System, mit dem man Gegner markiert) und die anderen Charaktere verhalten sich so, als würde er was sagen. Das wirkt einfach nur lachhaft.


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ähm ... ja?!


Du findest auch nicht, dass es DICE mit den Effekten übertrieben hat?



> Es kann eine gute Sache sein. In Half-Life muss der Kerl nichts sagen, aber in BF4 reden dauernd Leute mit dem Helden, er gibt (offenbar lautlose) Befehle (dieses Squad-System, mit dem man Gegner markiert) und die anderen Charaktere verhalten sich so, als würde er was sagen. Das wirkt einfach nur lachhaft.


 Das ist in der Tat ziemlich seltsam...


----------



## Enisra (31. Oktober 2013)

ja, Stumme Charaktere, ok
aber es hilft echt nicht der Immersion wenn man eine Stumme Figur mit Text hat, das hat schon bei KoTOR oder STO genervt


----------



## Mothman (31. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Laut Test 6h
> 
> 6h SP ohne Koop würde ich mir jetzt nicht unbedingt für 40€+ holen....


 Ne, da haste recht. Das mache ich auch nicht.
Dann warte ich, bis ich wieder Bock auf MP habe oder das Spiel günstiger wird. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Kwengie (31. Oktober 2013)

Battlefield 4, erstmals den Singleplayer wegen der Hanna


----------



## Kwengie (31. Oktober 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ähm ... ja?!
> 
> 
> 
> Es kann eine gute Sache sein. In Half-Life muss der Kerl nichts sagen, aber in BF4 reden dauernd Leute mit dem Helden, er gibt (offenbar lautlose) Befehle (dieses Squad-System, mit dem man Gegner markiert) und die anderen Charaktere verhalten sich so, als würde er was sagen. Das wirkt einfach nur lachhaft.


 

also ich muß ebenfalls Peter beipflichten,
denn mir gefällt die Grafik und von einem Blaufilter aka Battlefield 3 habe ich noch nichts bemerkt.
Sogar die Minimap gefällt mir wesentlich besser als wie in Battlefield 3.
... spiele bisher nur den SP.


----------



## Monalye (31. Oktober 2013)

Ihr habt hier mal über ein Spiel erzählt, das nur in schwarz/weiß war. Um welches Spiel ging es da bitte nochmal?


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Oktober 2013)

Da meinst sicher _Betrayer_. Spielt im Mittelalter, man erwacht an einem Strand, im Hintergrund ein Segelschiff, und man muss sich gegen merkwürdige, dämonische Soldaten verteidigen, die auf der Insel patroullieren.
Muss ich mal wieder spielen, es gab einige Updates.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ihr habt hier mal über ein Spiel erzählt, das nur in schwarz/weiß war. Um welches Spiel ging es da bitte nochmal?


Vielleicht Limbo?
LIMBO


----------



## Enisra (31. Oktober 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Vielleicht Limbo?
> LIMBO


 
ne, ich glaube das andere, bei dem die aufgrund von dem User-Mimimi den harten S/W Kontras zu S/W und dann zu Farbig verwässert haben dass dann ausschaut wie ein TES Klon 
der Dennis hat´s gespielt, aber ich weiß nimmer wie lang das her ist, daher ist suche etwas kompliziert


----------



## Monalye (31. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Da meinst sicher _Betrayer_. Spielt im Mittelalter, man erwacht an einem Strand, im Hintergrund ein Segelschiff, und man muss sich gegen merkwürdige, dämonische Soldaten verteidigen, die auf der Insel patroullieren.
> Muss ich mal wieder spielen, es gab einige Updates.


 
Genau das war es, vielen Dank  Ich möcht mir das nämlich auch mal ansehen, vielleicht bestelle ich es beim Halloween-Sale mit


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Genau das war es, vielen Dank


Wie soll man bei der Fragestellung auch darauf kommen. 


> Ihr habt hier mal über ein Spiel erzählt, das *nur in schwarz/weiß war*.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## legion333 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hab jetzt eine Stunde vom ersten _Dead Space_ gespielt. Ich muss sagen, nachdem, was man in manchen Foren so liest, hätte ich es mir schlimmer vorgestellt, aber ich als "Horror-Noob" (davor noch kein Spiel in der Richtung angerührt) bin doch schon an manchen Stellen etwas zusammengezuckt  Aber macht schon verdammt viel Spaß muss ich sagen, und dass man immer nett auf den Viechern herumtreten kann, damit sie auch ja nicht wieder aufstehen, ist ein ziemlich beruhigendes Gefühl


----------



## svd (31. Oktober 2013)

Schade, jetzt wollte ich Surreals "Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten" spielen, weil ich es damals spannender gefunden habe, als die EA Spiele auf Filmbasis, nur ist es auf neuen PCs einfach zu instabil.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Oktober 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> dito, ein Kumpel hats mir geliehen. So richtig umhauen tuts mich aber noch nicht. Hab jetzt 23% gespielt und diese Clicker nerven doch extrem. Weil man die nicht wie die anderen einfach umhauen kann. Und natürlich ist die Grafik inzwischen nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit. Dafür gefallen mir die zwei Figuren sehr gut.


 
Ja ich komm auch derzeit nicht weit. Umhauen tut es mich auch nicht. Naja egal.


----------



## golani79 (31. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Laut Test 6h
> 
> 6h SP ohne Koop würde ich mir jetzt nicht unbedingt für 40€+ holen....


 
Na ja, ich glaube der Prozentsatz an Leuten, die sich BF wegen dem SP holen, dürfte ziemlich gering sein.
Genauso bei CoD - diese Spiele holt man sich hauptsächlich wegen dem MP Part. SP ist da nur ne nette Dreingabe.


btw ...
Yes! Hol ich mir sofort, wenn der DLC erhältlich ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gibts auch noch ein paar Infos dazu:
Outlast – Details zum ersten DLC “Whistleblower” enthüllt › Zockerheim.de


----------



## Monalye (31. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Yes! Hol ich mir sofort, wenn der DLC erhältlich ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ui, das ist toll, ich wusste gar nicht, das für Outlast ein DLC geplant ist  Ich sollte mich echt mal wieder ranhalten, das ich es fertig bekomme, aber bei dem Game bin ich durchgehend panisch, das halt ich nicht lange durch


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich glaube der Prozentsatz an Leuten, die sich BF wegen dem SP holen, dürfte ziemlich gering sein.
> Genauso bei CoD - diese Spiele holt man sich hauptsächlich wegen dem MP Part. SP ist da nur ne nette Dreingabe.


 Richtig. Aber Motte hatte ja explizit danach gefragt.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Oktober 2013)

Aktuell spiele ich wieder AC Brotherhood. Nachdem ich mit der AC-Reihe wieder mal angefangen habe. Und natürlich auf der PS3 Batman Arkham Origins. Auch wenn ich momentan keinen blassen Schimmer hab, wie ich Deathstroke fertigmachen soll.


----------



## golani79 (31. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber Motte hatte ja explizit danach gefragt.


 
Ach, der soll MP zocken und nicht meckern


----------



## Enisra (1. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich glaube der Prozentsatz an Leuten, die sich BF wegen dem SP holen, dürfte ziemlich gering sein.
> Genauso bei CoD - diese Spiele holt man sich hauptsächlich wegen dem MP Part. SP ist da nur ne nette Dreingabe.


 
würde ich nicht das, PAR hatte da mal einen interesanten Artikel dazu und es ist schon fakt, das viele Call of Battlefield niemals den MP anwerfen, weswegen man sich fragen muss warum die so schlechte SP machen und auch ob die alle auch wissen das es wesentlich bessere Storys gibt


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du findest die Grafik wirklich hübsch???
> 
> Dass der Held nicht spricht, ist doch angeblich eine gute Sache, siehe HL...


 
Naja in HL ist der stumme Protagonist ein gewolltes Stilmittel. Ein sprechender Gordon Freeman ist für meine Begriffe bei einem weiteren HL nicht vorstellbar.

Bei einem BF mit Befehlen ohne zu sprechen ?? Ich weiß nicht. Das klingt für mich nach halbfertig programmiert.


----------



## golani79 (1. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> würde ich nicht das, PAR hatte da mal einen interesanten Artikel dazu und es ist schon fakt, das viele Call of Battlefield niemals den MP anwerfen, weswegen man sich fragen muss warum die so schlechte SP machen und auch ob die alle auch wissen das es wesentlich bessere Storys gibt


 
Weiß nicht, wie es anderen so geht, aber den SP von CoD oder BF spiele ich eigentlich nicht wegen der Story, sondern wegen der gut inszenierten Action.
Für gute Story gibts andere Spiele, obwohl man sicher auch in diese Spiele ne bessere Story einbauen könnte.

Aber ich seh das so ähnlich wie im Filmgeschäft - Expendables, Rambo und Co. können auch sehr gut unterhalten, ohne jetzt einen Oscar für die Stoy zu bekommen. Für alles andere gibts anspruchsvollere Produktionen bzgl. Story.


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> würde ich nicht das, PAR hatte da mal einen interesanten Artikel dazu und es ist schon fakt, das viele Call of Battlefield niemals den MP anwerfen, weswegen man sich fragen muss warum die so schlechte SP machen und auch ob die alle auch wissen das es wesentlich bessere Storys gibt


 
Naja bei BF3 gabs ja erstmals einen SP. Mal abgesehen von den BOT-Kämpfen. Aber ich war z.B. einer der bei COD prinzipiell nur den SP spielte.


----------



## Enisra (1. November 2013)

also ich glaube mich erinnern zu können das es 20% sind, das ist schon eine ganze Menge Leute und ich glaube fast das die Konsumzombies garnicht wissen das es neben CoB auch Shooter mit Story wie z.B. Metro oder Speck Ops gibt


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2013)

Speck Obst ? Wie schmeckt das ?  duckundschnellweg*


----------



## LordCrash (1. November 2013)

Spec Ops ist ein Sonderfall. Das ist ein Anti-Shooter, ein Anti-Kriegsspiel. Ein Spiel, das nicht wirklich Spaß macht und gerade deshalb so gut ist... 



Hm, Speck....


----------



## Enisra (1. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Spec Ops ist ein Sonderfall. Das ist ein Anti-Shooter, ein Anti-Kriegsspiel. Ein Spiel, das nicht wirklich Spaß macht und gerade deshalb so gut ist...
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, Speck....


 
ja, der Name ist halt echt ungünstig für den Deutschsprachigen Raum


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2013)

Jepp. Spec Ops verbindet eine gute Shootermechanik mit taktischer Herausforderung, guter Grafik und einer 1a Story. Wenn man die Vorgänger betrachtet war das nicht unbedingt zu erwarten. Diese waren eher 08/15 Kost. Aber Spec Ops The Line... Schwerer Tobak aber ein absolutes Highlight in meinen Augen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. November 2013)

Gerade *Stalker: Clear Sky* durchgespielt. Habe rund 15 Stunden gebraucht, damit etwa fünf weniger als bei Shadow of Chernobyl. Ich habe mich nicht um alle Side Missions gekümmert und bin auch keiner Fraktion beigetreten. Zwischenzeitig hatte ich mal mit kaputten Quicksaves zu kämpfen, womit ich es dann auch schnell beenden wollte. Hat Spaß gemacht, wenn auch nicht so viel, wie der Vorgänger. Das Gameplay finde ich aber weiterhin super, wenn auch nicht frei von Mängeln. Ganz und gar nicht. Fehlt nur noch Call of Pripyat. Schlag ich dann bei irgendeinem Sale wieder zu, habe ja noch anderes zu zocken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. November 2013)

Ich hätte noch mal ne Frage zu *"Deus Ex: Human Revolution"*:
Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, sich den Standort angetroffener Händler zu merken (als Map-Symbol o.ä) ? Ist etwas mühsam, sich in den Straßen und Bezirken die entsprechende Adresse nur aus dem Gedächtnis heraus zu kramen...


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. November 2013)

Hab heute am Feiertag die letzten zwei Stunden der Battlefield 4-Kampagne gespielt. Die Story ist durch und durch Quatsch und irgendwie fehlt dem ganzen Konflikt die epische Breite, die ein Call of Duty auffährt. Besser als Medal of Honor war das Ganze aber allemal. Ist ja auch nicht so schwer 

Außerdem habe ich bis eben gerade die fertige Testversion von XCOM: Enemy Within gespielt. Darf noch nichts dazu sagen, außer: Ich bin durch


----------



## Bonkic (1. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich bin durch


 
das wussten wir doch schon.


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch mal ne Frage zu *"Deus Ex: Human Revolution"*:
> Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, sich den Standort angetroffener Händler zu merken (als Map-Symbol o.ä) ? Ist etwas mühsam, sich in den Straßen und Bezirken die entsprechende Adresse nur aus dem Gedächtnis heraus zu kramen...


 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gabs dafür keine Option.


----------



## Enisra (2. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gabs dafür keine Option.


 
wobei, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gab´s doch eh nur 2 Händler je Hub, oder?


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gab´s doch eh nur 2 Händler je Hub, oder?


 
Jo, wirklich viele gabs nicht - bin eigentlich mit denen ausgekommen, denen ich zufällig übern Weg gelaufen bin.
Wenn ich was gefunden hab, das ich unbedingt wollte, aber keinen Platz mehr hatte, hab ich halt was anderes weggeworfen


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. November 2013)

Hab heute mal angefangen *The Swapper* zu spielen. Nach ca. einer Stunde Spielzeit bin ich ziemlich begeistert. 
Für ein Indiespiel sind Grafik und vor allem Sound absolut top. Das Weltraum-Setting find auch super und die Rätsel sind bisher auf einem schönen kniffligen Niveau. Dazu kommt eine schöne, stellenweise fast gruselige Atmosphäre. Bin mal gespannt was da storymäßig noch so kommt, im Moment sehe ich da eine Menge Potenzial 
Für alle, die nicht wissen worum es geht, man spielt einen Astronauten und bewegt sich über eine Raumstation. Als "Waffe" hat man ein Klongerät zur Hand, mit dem man vier Kopien von sich erstellen kann, die exakt die gleichen Bewegungen ausführen wie das Original. 
Man kann sich selbst auch in die jeweiligen Kopien reinversetzen und so z.B. Vorsprünge zu überwinden. Ist auf jeden Fall eine sehr coole Idee, die viele Möglichkeiten für Rätsel bietet 
Von der Story und den Vorgängen auf der Raumstation kriegt man nichts gesagt, das erschließt sich wohl alles erst mit der Zeit. 

Bisher kann ich es nur empfehlen


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2013)

Ich habe gerade *Castlevania: Lords of Shadow* durchgespielt. Das  ist ja wirklich ein tolles Spiel, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so gut  ist. Und dazu noch sehr umfangreich. Da hat man lange zu zocken. Wer so  Spiele wie Darksiders auch mag, dem kann ich es nur empfehlen. Bei der  PC Version sind auch gleich die 2 DLCs dabei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gab´s doch eh nur 2 Händler je Hub, oder?


 Damt käme man ja noch klar, aber wenn man doch mal etwas Knappheit an Munition, Hacker-Utensilien oder so hat, muss man sich erst mal entsinnen, in welcher Ecke welchen Bezirks noch mal der jeweilige Händler anzutreffen ist. In Hengsha, wo ich gerade bin, weiss ich zwar dass man direkt bei diesen "Boxen-Hotel" einen Händler in ner Seitengasse finden kann, soweit so einfach, wenn ich aber in nem völlig anderen Ortsteil von Hengsha rumtappse und nicht wieder bis zum besagten Hotel latschen will, such ich mir einen Wolf... 

Naja, leichte Komfort-Kritik, aber damit kann man ja noch gut leben.
Muss aber echt sagen, das DE:HR überraschend gute Nebenmissionen bietet. Gefällt mir. Die Quest um dieses Miilionärsönchen, der eine schwangere Bekannte von Malik gekillt hat... Der Abschluss dieser Mission war schlicht und ergreifend cool.


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade *Castlevania: Lords of Shadow* durchgespielt. Das  ist ja wirklich ein tolles Spiel, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so gut  ist. Und dazu noch sehr umfangreich. Da hat man lange zu zocken. Wer so  Spiele wie Darksiders auch mag, dem kann ich es nur empfehlen. Bei der  PC Version sind auch gleich die 2 DLCs dabei.


 
Auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad denn?
Habs auf Knight gespielt und bin auf der XBox damals beim letzten DLC Boss ein wenig hängen geblieben und hab mich seitdem noch nicht wieder aufgerafft. Ist auch schwer, nach so langer Zeit mitten in nem Bossfight wieder einzusteigen 

Ansonsten ein absolut tolles Spiel - vor allem auch vom Artstyle her. Bin am Überlegen, es mir evtl. für den PC auch noch zu holen, um es so dann vlt. in einem Rutsch durchzuspielen (vorausgesetzt, ich schaff den letzten Boss dann  )


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Damt käme man ja noch klar, aber wenn man doch mal etwas Knappheit an Munition, Hacker-Utensilien oder so hat, muss man sich erst mal entsinnen, in welcher Ecke welchen Bezirks noch mal der jeweilige Händler anzutreffen ist. In Hengsha, wo ich gerade bin, weiss ich zwar dass man direkt bei diesen "Boxen-Hotel" einen Händler in ner Seitengasse finden kann, soweit so einfach, wenn ich aber in nem völlig anderen Ortsteil von Hengsha rumtappse und nicht wieder bis zum besagten Hotel latschen will, such ich mir einen Wolf...
> 
> Naja, leichte Komfort-Kritik, aber damit kann man ja noch gut leben.
> Muss aber echt sagen, das DE:HR überraschend gute Nebenmissionen bietet. Gefällt mir. Die Quest um dieses Miilionärsönchen, der eine schwangere Bekannte von Malik gekillt hat... Der Abschluss dieser Mission war schlicht und ergreifend cool.



Wird wahrscheinlich auch davon abhängen, wie du spielst bzw. was du geskillt hast - hatte so gut wie nie Munitionsprobleme. Auch nicht bei der Stungun oder anderen Waffen die nicht töten. Normale Feuerwaffen hab ich eh nur in Bossfights verwendet.

In Hengsha findest auch einen Händler im Bordell (Erdgeschoss) - vorausgesetzt, du meinst mit dem Boxenhotel das in den Court Gardens und nicht das Bordell


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wird wahrscheinlich auch davon abhängen, wie du spielst bzw. was du geskillt hast - hatte so gut wie nie Munitionsprobleme. Auch nicht bei der Stungun oder anderen Waffen die nicht töten. Normale Feuerwaffen hab ich eh nur in Bossfights verwendet.


Ich nutze fast ausschließlich Betäubungs- und Elektroschock-Pfeile, diese Art von Muni schleppen ausgeknockte Gegner leider selten mit sich rum. 


golani79 schrieb:


> In Hengsha findest auch einen Händler im Bordell (Erdgeschoss) - vorausgesetzt, du meinst mit dem Boxenhotel das in den Court Gardens und nicht das Bordell


 Nein, jetzt wo du es sagst ist es tatsächlich der Händler im Bordell, auf den ich nicht kam. Danke noch mal.


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich nutze fast ausschließlich Betäubungs- und Elektroschock-Pfeile, diese Art von Muni schleppen ausgeknockte Gegner leider selten mit sich rum.


 
Mehr Takedowns machen - ich hab hauptsächlich mit der Stungun gearbeitet und die halt auch nur wirklich verwendet, wenns nicht anders ging bzw. es mir so erschien, als würde es nicht anders gehen.
Die Stungun habe ich vielen Situationen aber den Darts vorgezogen, weil die sofort ausknockt, während bei den Darts ne gewisse Zeitspanne vergeht.


----------



## Monalye (2. November 2013)

Kann ich das auf Steam irgendwie einstellen, das der Download auch fortgesetzt wird, während ich etwas spiele? Ich möchte mir Fallout New Vegas runter laden (erstmal, es würde noch einiges mehr warten, Path of Exile und der komplette Halloween-Sale  ), aber sobald ich ein Spiel starte, bleibt der Download sofort stehen 
Ich mag nicht zusehen, wie der Download läuft, sondern würde gerne nebenbei was spielen, aber das macht Steam nicht mit , weiß jemand Rat bitte?


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Kann ich das auf Steam irgendwie einstellen, das der Download auch fortgesetzt wird, während ich etwas spiele? Ich möchte mir Fallout New Vegas runter laden (erstmal, es würde noch einiges mehr warten, Path of Exile und der komplette Halloween-Sale  ), aber sobald ich ein Spiel starte, bleibt der Download sofort stehen
> Ich mag nicht zusehen, wie der Download läuft, sondern würde gerne nebenbei was spielen, aber das macht Steam nicht mit , weiß jemand Rat bitte?


 

Download starten -> Spiel starten -> Mit Alt+Tab aus dem Spiel rausgehen -> Download fortsetzen -> Weiterspielen


----------



## Monalye (2. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Download starten -> Spiel starten -> Mit Alt+Tab aus dem Spiel rausgehen -> Download fortsetzen -> Weiterspielen



Vielen Dank


----------



## Enisra (2. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Download starten -> Spiel starten -> Mit Alt+Tab aus dem Spiel rausgehen -> Download fortsetzen -> Weiterspielen


 
so mach ich dach auch immer
was aber dennoch irgendwo doof ist, da könnte Valve mal so beim Punkt Download ein Feld reinmachen, das Steam immer ziehen soll


----------



## Monalye (2. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> so mach ich dach auch immer
> was aber dennoch irgendwo doof ist, da könnte Valve mal so beim Punkt Download ein Feld reinmachen, das Steam immer ziehen soll



Hab heute zum ersten Mal das "manage Downloads" gesehen, an der Stelle wo sonst immer "Download anhalten/fortsetzen" auszuwählen war. Seit wann gibts denn das? Ist das neu, oder ist mir das vorher nie aufgefallen, weil ich noch nie so viele Spiele auf einmal downloaden wollte? Momentan habe ich 8 Downloads in der Warteschleife


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hab heute zum ersten Mal das "manage Downloads" gesehen, an der Stelle wo sonst immer "Download anhalten/fortsetzen" auszuwählen war. Seit wann gibts denn das? Ist das neu, oder ist mir das vorher nie aufgefallen, weil ich noch nie so viele Spiele auf einmal downloaden wollte? Momentan habe ich 8 Downloads in der Warteschleife


 
Das ist so seit dem letzten Steam-Update.

Ich würde mir auch eine Möglichkeit wünschen, dass man irgendwo einstellen kann, dass der Download immer weiter läuft. So muss man immer auf den Desktop wechseln und es anstellen. Manchmal vergisst man das dann und wundert sich, warum es nicht weiter geladen hat


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. November 2013)

Geh du mal lieber schlafen, es is noch hell draussen 

schlimm genug, dass du steam kaputt gemacht hast


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Geh du mal lieber schlafen, es is noch hell draussen
> 
> schlimm genug, dass du steam kaputt gemacht hast


 
Konnte nicht mehr pennen 

Was soll den mit Steam sein? Geht es bei dir nicht?


----------



## Enisra (2. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Konnte nicht mehr pennen
> 
> Was soll den mit Steam sein? Geht es bei dir nicht?


 
hmmm, ich hatte gestern ein Log-In Problem, aber so 2-3 Min später ging das wieder, soll verstehn wer will


----------



## Mothman (2. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hab heute zum ersten Mal das "manage Downloads" gesehen, an der Stelle wo sonst immer "Download anhalten/fortsetzen" auszuwählen war. Seit wann gibts denn das? Ist das neu, oder ist mir das vorher nie aufgefallen, weil ich noch nie so viele Spiele auf einmal downloaden wollte? Momentan habe ich 8 Downloads in der Warteschleife


Die kannst du eh nicht alle auf einmal spielen. 
Fang doch mit dem, welches du als erstes spielen willst, an und wenn das fertig geladen ist, fängst du an zu spielen.Im Hintergrund kannst du dann das zweite Spiel laden usw.


----------



## Monalye (2. November 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Die kannst du eh nicht alle auf einmal spielen.
> Fang doch mit dem, welches du als erstes spielen willst, an und wenn das fertig geladen ist, fängst du an zu spielen.Im Hintergrund kannst du dann das zweite Spiel laden usw.


 
Ja, ich habe eh mit Fallout begonnen, Steam lässt es gar nicht zu mehr als ein Spiel downzuloaden, ich glaub' das war früher auch anders.
Zu allem Übel ist bei mir auch noch ein schwerer Fehler mit T-Mobile aufgetreten, bei dem mir, jetzt am Wochenende, nicht mal die Hotline weiterhelfen kann.
Obwohl gerade erst der 1. November war und damit die neue Abrechnungsperiode begonnen hat, war ich auf einmal, nach 2,5 GB Download gedrosselt  Das passiert mir jetzt schon das 2. Mal, Anfang September hatte ich genau das gleiche Problem. Erst beim 3. Versuch bei der Hotline (jedes Mal Warteschleifen von bis zu 20 Minuten) erwischte ich einen Mitarbeiter, der zumindest wusste wovon ich rede . Die anderen beiden davor, haben mich "irrtümlich" aus der Leitung geworfen, als sie sich nimma raussahen. Die haben da irgendeinen Fehler in ihrer Software, aber es ist am WE niemand da, der die Berechtigung hat, meine Leitung wieder voll aufzudrehen  Als "Erste-Hilfe" bekam ich ein Zusatzpaket über 3 GB, das normalerweise 5,99 kostet, freigeschalten, am Montag, wenn alles wieder funktioniert, soll ich noch mal anrufen, weil ich auch noch eine Gutschrift bekommen werde, dafür hat der nette MA heute gesorgt.

Leider häng ich noch in diesem Vertrag, sonst hätte ich mir längst die Lösung mit Router geholt, dafür muss ich aber noch ein knappes Jahr warten 
Also nix mit downloaden mehr am WE, was mich echt an, Montag muss ich wieder arbeiten gehen und jetzt am Wochenende kann ich nix runterladen


----------



## Enisra (2. November 2013)

das mit den mehreren Downloads könnte damit zusammen hängen, das "viele" die Leitung und Server halt auch viel mehr belasten als nur einer, aber ich versteh das, wenn man da so ein paar Sachen gekauft hat will man ja doch schon mal fix in alle Teile reinschauen, auch wenn man nur eines davon spielen kann


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2013)

Genial wird es vor allem, wenn du "superschnelles" DSL hast, so 2000er. Wenn eine Steamaktion war, dann muss ich immer 6-8 Wochen laden, bis ich alles habe.  Meine Internetleitung glüht sicher dann schon, aber zum Glück wollen sie es hier ausbauen, bis spätestens 2015. Solange muss ich noch mit dem Dreirad Namens Internet herumgurken, bis mir endlich ein schnelleres Modell zur Verfügung steht


----------



## Enisra (2. November 2013)

wobei wir sind ja jetzt zu TV-Kabel-Internet gewechselt
Hui geht das Flott


----------



## Mothman (2. November 2013)

Also generell gehen parallele Downloads mit Steam schon.


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also generell gehen parallele Downloads mit Steam schon.


 
Früher ging das bei mir - seit einiger Zeit aber, läuft nur noch 1 aktiver Download.
Parallel zu laden funktioniert bei mir nicht mehr im Steam.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Früher ging das bei mir - seit einiger Zeit aber, läuft nur noch 1 aktiver Download.
> Parallel zu laden funktioniert bei mir nicht mehr im Steam.


 
Das gleiche Problem hab ich seit einiger Zeit auch. Das kann schon ziemlich perverse Dimensionen annehmen, wenn ich gleichzeitig ein Spiel mit 300 MB und eins mit 30 GB runterlade. Steam will beide gleichzeitig bei 100% haben und stoppt erstmal den 300 MB Download vollständig und lädt das andere Spiel mit 30 GB runter. Kann man zwar umgehen, indem man die Downloads pausiert, die man später runterladen will, etwas bescheuert finde ich das aber schon. Manchmal stoppen auch alle Downloads grundlos oder laufen so langsam, dass ich schneller die kompletten Daten in Form von Nullen und Einsen auf ein Blatt Papier schreiben könnte.

Was ich gerade zocke: Vor ein paar Tagen gab es ja *Blackwell Deception* (Indie Point & Click Adventure) als kostenloses Halloween-Geschenk zum Download (was wohl lt. Steam ein Unfall war, zumindest die Steamcodes, die rausgegeben wurden. Wie es beim Direkt-Download aussieht, der hier auch verlinkt wurde, weiß ich nicht). Das Spiel hat mir so gut gefallen (obwohl ich noch nicht ganz durch bin), dass ich mir jetzt auch den Rest der Reihe (*Blackwell Bundle*) für ca. 12 Euro bei GOG gekauft habe. Das Ganze fühlt sich einfach wunderbar klassisch an, dazu kommt noch eine für ein Indie-Spiel sehr gute Dialog-Vertonung und ein großartiger Soundtrack. Story, Atmosphäre, Klangkulisse, Grafikstil ... trifft alles genau meinen Geschmack. Man merkt einfach, dass in dem Spiel tatsächlich noch die Liebe des Entwicklers steckt, der einen Großteil der Arbeit allein erledigt. Während des Spiels kann man optionale Audiokommentare und Outtakes aktivieren, in denen man einiges über die Hintergründe der Produktion und die Gedanken des Entwicklers erfährt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. November 2013)

Ich hab mal wieder Batman: Arkham City installiert und zocke das zum zweiten Mal (zum ersten Mal mit DirectX 11 und PhysX-Effekten), bevor ich mich an Arkham Origins wage. Da soll ja bald ein Patch kommen, der die letzten Bugs vertreibt.


----------



## Enisra (2. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder Batman: Arkham City installiert und zocke das zum zweiten Mal (zum ersten Mal mit DirectX 11 und PhysX-Effekten), bevor ich mich an Arkham Origins wage. Da soll ja bald ein Patch kommen, der die letzten Bugs vertreibt.


 
der Patch der GfWL rauspatcht war doch schon da, oder meinst du die Bugs bei Origins? *hust*


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. November 2013)

Arkham City habe ich auch gerade installiert. Mit Clear Sky bin ich durch und das wird wohl das nächste. Eigentlich wollte ich erst L.A. Noir durchspielen, aber verdammt, bin ich hart gelangweilt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Genial wird es vor allem, wenn du "superschnelles" DSL hast, so 2000er. Wenn eine Steamaktion war, dann muss ich immer 6-8 Wochen laden, bis ich alles habe.  Meine Internetleitung glüht sicher dann schon, aber zum Glück wollen sie es hier ausbauen, bis spätestens 2015. Solange muss ich noch mit dem Dreirad Namens Internet herumgurken, bis mir endlich ein schnelleres Modell zur Verfügung steht


 
Harhar, ja, so eine Leitung ist total übel. Ich werde dafür sogar gehänselt. 
Buhuhu

Spiele zur Zeit die DLCs zu borderlands 2. herrlich abgedreht.


----------



## Shorty484 (3. November 2013)

Ich schlage mich immernoch durch Assassins Creed. Langsam macht sich aber doch ziemliche Langeweile breit. Geh in die Stadt, hüpfe auf ein paar Türme, schlag ein paar Wachen breit, eine Taschendiebstahl, eine Befragung ....schnarch ....ach ja da war ja noch das Attentat. Die ständige Wiederholung ist ja nicht so prickelnd, wird das im 2. Teil besser?


----------



## MichaelG (3. November 2013)

Wesentlich besser. Teil 1 war nicht so extrem was Abwechslung betrifft. Das ändert sich mit Teil 2. Wenn es zugegebenermaßen auch dort Wiederholungen gibt. Allerdings bei weitem nicht mehr so extrem wie bei Teil 1. Hinzu kommen dann auch Dinge wie die Assassinengräber, Federn statt Flaggen, Nebenaufträge, Ausbau des Hauptquartiers in Monteriggioni u.s.w.


----------



## Shorty484 (3. November 2013)

Sehr schön, dann werde ich Teil 1 noch abschließen und freue mich auf Teil 2.


----------



## Exar-K (3. November 2013)

Neu angefangen in dieser Woche:

Jericho
Path of Exile
Supreme Commander





Shorty484 schrieb:


> Langsam macht sich aber doch ziemliche Langeweile breit. Geh in die Stadt, hüpfe auf ein paar Türme, schlag ein paar Wachen breit, eine Taschendiebstahl, eine Befragung ....schnarch ....ach ja da war ja noch das Attentat. Die ständige Wiederholung ist ja nicht so prickelnd


Ich habe dich gewarnt.


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wesentlich besser. Teil 1 war nicht so extrem was Abwechslung betrifft. Das ändert sich mit Teil 2. Wenn es zugegebenermaßen auch dort Wiederholungen gibt. Allerdings bei weitem nicht mehr so extrem wie bei Teil 1. Hinzu kommen dann auch Dinge wie die Assassinengräber, Federn statt Flaggen, Nebenaufträge, Ausbau des Hauptquartiers in Monteriggioni u.s.w.


 Naja, wenn man das Spielprinzip an sich icht so mag (rumhüpfen, beobachten, kämpfen), dann wird man mit keinem AC so richtig glücklich werden. AC 2 ist zwar wesentlich besser als AC 1, aber das Spielprinzip ist im Kern dasselbe. Es gibt ein bisschen mehr Abwechslung aber nicht so viel, dass man das Spiel plötzlich mega spannend findet, wenn man den ersten Teil nur bedingt mochte.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. November 2013)

*Batman Arkham Origins*
Die Hauptmission ist nun beendet und es wurde und es war klasse, auch wenn man zwischenzeitlich mit einigen Bugs zu kämpfen hatte. 
Spätestens ab der Mission im Royal Hotel hat die Storyline ihr volles Potential entwickelt und dem Spieler ein großartiges Ende geliefert und auch auf die Nachfolger der Arkham-Reihe geteasert.
Nun bleiben noch einige Nebenmissionen und der New Game Plus-Modus.



Spoiler



Nach Abspann wurde zudem auf eine Art Sequel im DC-Universum hingewiesen, das könnte das nicht näher genannte Spiel sein, an dem Rocksteady arbeiten soll. Könnte sehr interessant werden.


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich habe dich gewarnt.


Naja, was hier kritisiert wird, kann man praktisch auf jedes Spiel übertragen. Shooter, Sportspiele, sogar Tetris... 

Im Endeffekt macht man ja doch immer mehr oder weniger dasselbe. Nur eine gute Story oder eben Freude am Spielprinzip kann da die "Langeweile im System" überdecken...


----------



## Shorty484 (3. November 2013)

> Naja, wenn man das Spielprinzip an sich icht so mag (rumhüpfen,  beobachten, kämpfen), dann wird man mit keinem AC so richtig glücklich  werden. AC 2 ist zwar wesentlich besser als AC 1, aber das Spielprinzip  ist im Kern dasselbe. Es gibt ein bisschen mehr Abwechslung aber nicht  so viel, dass man das Spiel plötzlich mega spannend findet, wenn man den  ersten Teil nur bedingt mochte.


Na ja, das ganze wäre vielleicht besser, wenn die Story etwas flüssiger erzählt würde. Aber irgendwie werdden einen da nur Brocken vorgeworfen. Oder ich bin nur zu blöd der Story zu folgen. Ansonsten ist das Spielprinzip ja nicht schlecht, und ich mach mir halt mit den Wachen und Bürgern mal zwischendrin meinen Spaß ums etwas aufzulockern.


----------



## Monalye (3. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Neu angefangen in dieser Woche:
> 
> Jericho
> Path of Exile
> ...



Wie findest du Jericho? Ich hab' das beim Halloween-Sale auch gekauft, der Trailer schaute vielversprechend aus.


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Na ja, das ganze wäre vielleicht besser, wenn die Story etwas flüssiger erzählt würde. Aber irgendwie werdden einen da nur Brocken vorgeworfen. Oder ich bin nur zu blöd der Story zu folgen. Ansonsten ist das Spielprinzip ja nicht schlecht, und ich mach mir halt mit den Wachen und Bürgern mal zwischendrin meinen Spaß ums etwas aufzulockern.


 Dann wirst du AC 2 mögen.


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wie findest du Jericho? Ich hab' das beim Halloween-Sale auch gekauft, der Trailer schaute vielversprechend aus.


 
soll relativ okay sein, wobei ich ja aber eher nach Clive Barker's Undying ausschau halten würde


----------



## Neawoulf (3. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> soll relativ okay sein, wobei ich ja aber eher nach Clive Barker's Undying ausschau halten würde


 
Gibt's günstig bei GOG, ein SEHR empfehlenswertes Spiel, wenn man mit der Unreal Engine 1 leben kann.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gibt's günstig bei GOG, ein SEHR empfehlenswertes Spiel, wenn man mit der Unreal Engine 1 leben kann.


 
Es tut mir immer in der Seele weh, wenn ich lese, dass dieses Spiel sich damals so katastrophal verkauft hat. Ich hab mal irgendwas gelesen, am Anfang nur 60.000 Mal  Dabei ist es einfach nur ein grandioses Spiel.


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es tut mir immer in der Seele weh, wenn ich lese, dass dieses Spiel sich damals so katastrophal verkauft hat. Ich hab mal irgendwas gelesen, am Anfang nur 60.000 Mal  Dabei ist es einfach nur ein grandioses Spiel.


 
ja, ich hab das damals bei Giga gesehen (Hand hoch wer noch) und das war schon echt schade, weil das Spiel echt nicht schlecht ist und vorallem, es ist ja auch gegen niemanden anderes aus dem Jahr angetreten wie GTA oder May Payne

2001 in video gaming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

Horror + FPS = automatic disinterest


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Horror + FPS = automatic disinterest


 
ja, aber: Irgendwas + Clive Barker = automatic intresting


----------



## golani79 (3. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Horror + FPS = automatic disinterest


 
Lässt dir halt ein echt gutes Spiel entgehen


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber: Irgendwas + Clive Barker = automatic intresting


 
Iwo....den Name kenn ich eh nur vom Hörensagen. 

 @golani
Gut ist relativ. Horrorspiele machen mir generell keinen Spaß. Daher ist es auch nicht gut für mich.


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Iwo....den Name kenn ich eh nur vom Hörensagen.


 
Armer Mensch, hast du noch nie *die guten Teile* von Hellraiser gesehen?


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Armer Mensch, hast du noch nie *die guten Teile* von Hellraiser gesehen?


 
Ich hab schätzungsweise weniger als 0,1% aller Horrorfilme dieser Welt gesehen...


----------



## Shorty484 (3. November 2013)

> Dann wirst du AC 2 mögen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das macht mir wieder Hoffnung


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> das macht mir wieder Hoffnung


 Man kann ja viel über Assassins Creed schimpfen, aber AC 2 gehört für viele Menschen zu einer der "großen Spiele" der neueren Videospielegeschichte (neben so Spielen wie HL2, GTA3, Uncharted, CoD MW, Halo, The Walking Dead, Morrowind, Diablo, BG2 und viele weitere), die alle irgendwie Pioniere in ihrem Genre waren und ein ganzes Genre neu definiert haben. Das ist für meine Begriffe eines der Spiele, das jeder Videospielfan (der irgendwas mit dem Setting anfangen kann) mal gespielt haben sollte....


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab schätzungsweise weniger als 0,1% aller Horrorfilme dieser Welt gesehen...


 
ich hab noch weniger gesehen, aber so Klassiker wie Hellraiser sind wesentlich besser als so Krembel wie SAW


----------



## Monalye (3. November 2013)

Ich unterscheide da etwas zwischen Horror- und Gruselfilme, Gruselfilme hab ich schon viele gesehen, ein Klassiker davon ist bestimmt "Das Geisterschloss" Das Geisterschloss – Wikipedia , solche Filme, die mit der Angst spielen, obwohl man eigentlich ja nichts schlimmes sieht sondern nur hört, mag ich besonders gerne


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hab noch weniger gesehen, aber so Klassiker wie Hellraiser sind wesentlich besser als so Krembel wie SAW


 Das mag sein. Aber SAW ist dafür immerhin irgendwie ein Teil der Popkultur...


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich unterscheide da etwas zwischen Horror- und Gruselfilme, Gruselfilme hab ich schon viele gesehen, ein Klassiker davon ist bestimmt "Das Geisterschloss" Das Geisterschloss – Wikipedia , solche Filme, die mit der Angst spielen, obwohl man eigentlich ja nichts schlimmes sieht sondern nur hört, mag ich besonders gerne


 Ich hab schon im realen Leben genug Ängste, das reicht mir. Bei der Wahl meines Entertainments wähle ich daher in der Regel eher Dinge aus, die Spaß machen.


----------



## Monalye (3. November 2013)

Da hast du recht, ich eigentlich auch. Dazu kommt, das ich äusserst selten mal ganze Filme ansehe... ich nehme an, mein letzter Film ist wohl schon 2 - 3 Jahre her. Im TV mag ich lieber die Comedy-Serien wie BBT oder OAAHM, oder auch Reportagen, wie grad heute um 20.15 auf K1 gelaufen ist, der Polizei bei der Arbeit zuguggen... das wahre Leben, da bin ich etwas Voyeur


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Aber SAW ist dafür immerhin irgendwie ein Teil der Popkultur...


 
Das ist Pinhead und die Puzzlebox für den intelligenten Teil der Pokultur auch


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Man kann ja viel über Assassins Creed schimpfen, aber AC 2 gehört für viele Menschen zu einer der "großen Spiele" der neueren Videospielegeschichte (neben so Spielen wie HL2, GTA3, Uncharted, CoD MW, Halo, The Walking Dead, Morrowind, Diablo, BG2 und viele weitere), die alle irgendwie Pioniere in ihrem Genre waren und ein ganzes Genre neu definiert haben. Das ist für meine Begriffe eines der Spiele, das jeder Videospielfan (der irgendwas mit dem Setting anfangen kann) mal gespielt haben sollte....


 
Hör ich zum ersten Mal   Von den Spielen, die du da nennst, ist AC II imho meilenweit entfernt 
Wüsste auch nicht, was an AC so revolutionär sein soll um ehrlich zu sein


----------



## MichaelG (3. November 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hör ich zum ersten Mal   Von den Spielen, die du da nennst, ist AC II imho meilenweit entfernt
> Wüsste auch nicht, was an AC so revolutionär sein soll um ehrlich zu sein


 
AC ist jedenfalls zig mal revolutionärer als COD


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> AC ist jedenfalls zig mal revolutionärer als COD


 
Ob man AC II als revolutionär sieht oder nicht, hängt ja wohl nicht von COD ab


----------



## Lukecheater (3. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> AC ist jedenfalls zig mal revolutionärer als COD


 
kommt drauf an welches CoD du meinst. Der vierte Teil ist auf jeden Fall ein herausragender SP und MP Shooter. Alles was danach kam war im Prinzip ein billiger Abklatsch davon.


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hör ich zum ersten Mal   Von den Spielen, die du da nennst, ist AC II imho meilenweit entfernt
> Wüsste auch nicht, was an AC so revolutionär sein soll um ehrlich zu sein


 Naja, es ist revolutionär, was die Spielwelt anbelangt (open world), das Setting und generell das Third Person Fight-Gameplay. Außerdem war der ganze "Scope" von AC 2 recht einzigartig. Da konnte nur GTA mithalten, weshalb das ja (für ein anderes Setting und Shooting) in der Liste auftaucht. Und Spiele wie die Batmanreihe bauen auf dem auf, was Assassins Creed mit geschaffen hat....

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach drei große Spieleserien, die bei open world Maßstäbe gesetzt haben:

TES (Morrowind)-> First Person, slasher, Fantasy, RPG
AC (AC 2)-> Third Person, slasher, History, Action
GTA (GTA 3/Vice City) -> Third Person, shooter, Gegenwart, Action

Alle haben einen Platz in der "ewigen Hall of Fame" verdient.




Spoiler



Edit: Wir wissen außerdem doch eh, dass du keinerlei Geschmack/Ahnung im Hinblick auf Videospiele hast....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2013)

Ich bin ja, falls man es bisher noch nicht bemerkt hat, ja total hin und weg, seit ich *"Deus Ex: Human Revolution"* angefangen habe. Da das Spiel nicht ewig dauert und der offizielle Nachfolger erst in einiger Zeit Realität werden wird, muss ich mal fragen, ob es brauchbare Alternativen gibt, die ein ähnliches Gameplay aus Schleichen, RPG und Shooter andecken.

Obwohl ich mir schon vorstellen kann, dass hier nichts Vergleichbares geben könnte...


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich mir schon vorstellen kann, dass hier nichts Vergleichbares geben könnte...




Deus Ex und Deus Ex 2 

aber ich bin ja schon mal echt auf Cyberpunk 2077 gespannt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Deus Ex und Deus Ex 2
> 
> aber ich bin ja schon mal echt auf Cyberpunk 2077 gespannt


 Ich wusste dass ich solch eine Antwort bekomme...  
Problem ist nur, dass Teil 1 (auch mit aktuellen Mods) optisch arg gealtert ist, und Teil 2 soll ja das schächste Glied in der Kette sein...


----------



## chbdiablo (3. November 2013)

Vampire Bloodlines


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Vampire Bloodlines


 Oh je... Dieses Bug-Fest ?!


----------



## chbdiablo (3. November 2013)

Soll ich den Lordi machen?

 Das Spiel ist top! Mecker nicht darüber!

Nagut, kommt nicht so authentisch rüber. Deshalb nimm gefälligst den Community Patch.
Zumindest in der Theorie, denn du wirst das Spiel ja sowieso nicht spielen.


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich wusste dass ich solch eine Antwort bekomme...


 
Natürlich kommt die Antwort, was hast du erwartet 

und nja, Vampire Bloodlines ist halt ein Bausatzspiel, das muss man sich erst selbst zusammenschrauben, dann ist es aber super


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Soll ich den Lordi machen?
> 
> Das Spiel ist top! Mecker nicht darüber!
> 
> ...


 Hab nie gesagt dass ich es nie in Erwägung ziehen würde, aber die Fehlerhaftigkeit des Teils ist ja schon legendär. 

Sind Vorkenntnisse aus dem Vorgänger "Masquerade" nötig ?


----------



## chbdiablo (3. November 2013)

Nicht nötig. Also beim nächsten Sale für 2,50€ zuschlagen, Community Patch drauf und losspielen und Deus-Ex'sches Gameplay genießen.


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja, falls man es bisher noch nicht bemerkt hat, ja total hin und weg, seit ich *"Deus Ex: Human Revolution"* angefangen habe. Da das Spiel nicht ewig dauert und der offizielle Nachfolger erst in einiger Zeit Realität werden wird, muss ich mal fragen, ob es brauchbare Alternativen gibt, die ein ähnliches Gameplay aus Schleichen, RPG und Shooter andecken.
> 
> Obwohl ich mir schon vorstellen kann, dass hier nichts Vergleichbares geben könnte...


 Alpha Protocol 

Weniger RPG, aber trotzdem gut: Dishonored, Splinter Cell. Thief...


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Wir wissen außerdem doch eh, dass du keinerlei Geschmack/Ahnung im Hinblick auf Videospiele hast....


 
Selber 

Ich würde AC II sogar das Attribut "sehr gut" zugestehen, auch wenn ich nicht so viel Spass damit hatte. Und eine der größten Spielereihen ist AC sowieso. Zugegeben, wohl auch eine der konstant besten. 
Aber als revolutionar...nein, da würde ich trotz deiner Ausführungen in keinem Fall zustimmen. Open World gab es z.B. doch schon lange vorher und das sogar in viel größerem Ausmaß 
Vom Setting und ein paar anderen Faktoren her, ist AC II mit Sicherheit ein besonderes Spiel, aber in eine Reihe mit Halo, BG, HL etc. zu stehen, hat es imho nicht verdient.


----------



## chbdiablo (3. November 2013)

Alpha Protocol ist teilweise furchtbar.
Ich bin übrigens so halb im Urlaub und spiele trotzdem auf meinem Laptop Path Of Exile.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Alpha Protocol
> 
> Weniger RPG, aber trotzdem gut: Dishonored, Splinter Cell. Thief...


 Alpha Protocol - Längt gespielt und für ähnlich genial befunden. 
Dishonored - Hmm... Der künstlerische Stil und der stumme Protagonist (meine doch, der wäre stumm, oder ?!)... Für kleines Geld.... Warum nicht... 
Splinter Cell - Naja, ich mag die Reihe zwar, aber abgesehen von "Convictions" hatten die Spielstories was von Groschenromanen, und ich muss sogar sagen, dass DE:HR jedes Splinter Cell mit Leichtigkeit schlägt, ich spüre hier wesentlich mehr aktives Stealth-Feeling als mit dem alten Sam... Aber wenn der jüngste Ableger billig zu haben ist, werde ich mal zuschlagen... SC4, das jüngst als Vollversion der PCG beilag, werde ich aber nicht anrühren, da ja einige Level-Inhalte (anders als bei der Konsolenfassung) bewusst rausgeworfen wurden, was ich unverzeihlich finde... 
Und Thief... Das Setting ist nicht so das Meine...


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2013)

hmmm, wie wär´s mit der Hitman-Reihe?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, wie wär´s mit der Hitman-Reihe?


 Boah, ne, nicht den Eierkopf. Beim Zocken des ersten Teils ist meine Tastatur fast den Frust-Tod gestorben.
Teil 2 habe ich ungefähr zur Hälfte durchgespielt, aber dann war die Luft ganz raus. 

Nummer 47 und ich werden in diesem Gamer-Leben keine Freunde.


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Selber
> 
> Ich würde AC II sogar das Attribut "sehr gut" zugestehen, auch wenn ich nicht so viel Spass damit hatte. Und eine der größten Spielereihen ist AC sowieso. Zugegeben, wohl auch eine der konstant besten.
> Aber als revolutionar...nein, da würde ich trotz deiner Ausführungen in keinem Fall zustimmen. Open World gab es z.B. doch schon lange vorher und das sogar in viel größerem Ausmaß
> Vom Setting und ein paar anderen Faktoren her, ist AC II mit Sicherheit ein besonderes Spiel, aber in eine Reihe mit Halo, BG, HL etc. zu stehen, hat es imho nicht verdient.


 Shooter gab es auch vor Half Life 1/2, wenn wir schon dabei sind.... 

Die Argumentation bei AC ist nicht die, dass es das allerbeste Open World bietet, sondern es ist die Kombination aus mehreren Elementen. Open World + Free Running/Jumping + epische Verschwörungs-Story über mehrere Zeitlininen + stylische Kämpfe + top Optik + Rätsel + historisch "realistische" Spielwelt -> as ist die AC Formel, die meiner Meinung nach schon recht einzigartig war, als AC 1/2 rauskamen. AC hat somit eigentlich sein eigenes Genre begründet, wie Diablo das isometrische H&S, BG das isometrische CRPG usw Daher hat es auch einen speziellen Platz in der Videospielgeschichte verdient...


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Boah, ne, nicht den Eierkopf. Beim Zocken des ersten Teils ist meine Tastatur fast den Frust-Tod gestorben.
> Teil 2 habe ich ungefähr zur Hälfte durchgespielt, aber dann war die Luft ganz raus.
> 
> Nummer 47 und ich werden in diesem Gamer-Leben keine Freunde.


Die neueren Spiele sind viel zugänglicher/einfacher, das ist kaum vergleichbar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die neueren Spiele sind viel zugänglicher/einfacher, das ist kaum vergleichbar.


 Auch mit diesem Wissen wird das nix. Die Reihe hat bei mir an Reiz und Spielspaß eingebüßt. Würde ich nicht mal geschenkt annehmen. *abwehrende Geste mit den Armen macht*


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Shooter gab es auch vor Half Life 1/2, wenn wir schon dabei sind....


 
Also darüber diskutier ich jetzt nicht auch noch, HL hast du selbst in deiner "Pionier-Liste" gelistet 


> Die Argumentation bei AC ist nicht die, dass es das allerbeste Open  World bietet, sondern es ist die Kombination aus mehreren Elementen.  Open World + Free Running/Jumping + epische Verschwörungs-Story über  mehrere Zeitlininen + stylische Kämpfe + top Optik + Rätsel + historisch  "realistische" Spielwelt -> as ist die AC Formel, die meiner Meinung  nach schon recht einzigartig war, als AC 1/2 rauskamen. AC hat somit  eigentlich sein eigenes Genre begründet, wie Diablo das isometrische  H&S, BG das isometrische CRPG usw Daher hat es auch einen speziellen  Platz in der Videospielgeschichte verdient...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ok...nein 
Einigen wir uns mal wieder drauf, dass wir uns nicht einig sind.


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auch mit diesem Wissen wird das nix. Die Reihe hat bei mir an Reiz und Spielspaß eingebüßt. Würde ich nicht mal geschenkt annehmen. *abwehrende Geste mit den Armen macht*


Tja, Pech gehabt. Sonst fällt mir auch nichts weiteres mehr ein. Musst wohl ein anderes Genre zocken.


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Also darüber diskutier ich jetzt nicht auch noch, HL hast du selbst in deiner "Pionier-Liste" gelistet


Hab ich. Es war ja auch eine Antwort auf dein "Es gab schon Open World vor AC, daher kein Meilenstein." Dieser (deiner) Logik zufolge, dürfte HL1/2 auch nicht auf der Liste stehen. ICH bin nicht der Meinung und ich halte auch das Argument für Humbug....



> Ja ok...nein
> Einigen wir uns mal wieder drauf, dass wir uns nicht einig sind.





Spoiler



Heißt das soviel wie "Ich hab zwar keine Argumente, aber ich möchte dir auch aus Prinzip nicht zustimmen."?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Tja, Pech gehabt. Sonst fällt mir auch nichts weiteres mehr ein. Musst wohl ein anderes Genre zocken.


 Naja, immerhin werde ich noch eine Weile an DE:HR sitzen. Knapp 18 Stunden bisher gespielt, sollte laut Test also ungefähr 50% des Spiels gemeistert haben. Und mal schauen, vielleicht erbarme ich mich und rühre doch die alten Vorgänger an. Teil 1 müsste ich erst kaufen, aber "Invisible War" müsste ich mindestens 2x als Heft-Vollversion haben... Zur Not frisst der Teufel bekanntermaßen Fliegen.


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, immerhin werde ich noch eine Weile an DE:HR sitzen. Knapp 18 Stunden bisher gespielt, sollte laut Test also ungefähr 50% des Spiels gemeistert haben. Und mal schauen, vielleicht erbarme ich mich und rühre doch die alten Vorgänger an. Teil 1 müsste ich erst kaufen, aber "Invisible War" müsste ich mindestens 2x als Heft-Vollversion haben... Zur Not frisst der Teufel bekanntermaßen Fliegen.


 Zu Teil 1 müsste es glaube ich auch irgendwelche HD Mods geben....immerhin....


----------



## Enisra (4. November 2013)

wobei ich hab mich da 54h rumgedrückt


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hab ich. Es war ja auch eine Antwort auf dein  "Es gab schon Open World vor AC, daher kein Meilenstein." Dieser  (deiner) Logik zufolge, dürfte HL1/2 auch nicht auf der Liste stehen.  ICH bin nicht der Meinung und ich halte auch das Argument für  Humbug....


 
Ok, aber das eine ist nur ein Spielfeature, während das andere ein ganzes Genre ist. Deswegen folgt dein Vergleich nicht meiner Logik 



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Heißt das soviel wie "Ich hab zwar keine Argumente, aber ich möchte dir auch aus Prinzip nicht zustimmen."?



Nein, das heißt soviel wie: "Uns ist doch eh klar, dass wir uns nicht einigen, warum also weiter drüber diskutieren?"


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ok, aber das eine ist nur ein Spielfeature, während das andere ein ganzes Genre ist. Deswegen folgt dein Vergleich nicht meiner Logik


LOL, dann sage ich eben "lineare Spiele" statt Shooter, was zum selben Ergebnis führt. Die gab es auch schon vor HL2. Damit gab es sowohl das Genre, als auch einzelne Elemente daraus schon vorher......



> Nein, das heißt soviel wie: "Uns ist doch eh klar, dass wir uns nicht einigen, warum also weiter drüber diskutieren?"


Ich sehe schon, du bist kein Freund einer gepflegten Diskussion über Spiele. Schade eigentlich....


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, du bist kein Freund einer gepflegten Diskussion über Spiele. Schade eigentlich....


 
Doch meistens eigentlich schon. Aber wenn die Meinungen soweit auseinanderliegen und du der Dskussionspartner bist...dann nicht 



LordCrash schrieb:


> LOL, dann sage ich eben "lineare Spiele" statt  Shooter, was zum selben Ergebnis führt. Die gab es auch schon vor HL2.  Damit gab es sowohl das Genre, als auch einzelne Elemente daraus schon  vorher......



ROFL, ich hatte den, meiner Meinung nach nicht revolutionären, Status von AC ja auch nicht nur an diesem Feature festgemacht, sondern es nur beispielhaft aufgeführt.


----------



## TrinityBlade (4. November 2013)

Gerade bin ich mit *Broken Sword: Director's Cut* fertig geworden. Eigentlich bin ich kein großer Freund von Adventures und selbst Monkey Island habe ich mehr aus Pflichtbewusstsein denn aus Leidenschaft gespielt. Aber Broken Sword hat mich schon nach kurzer Zeit mit seiner interessanten Story und seinen charmanten Charakteren in den Bann gezogen und bis zum (zugegebenermaßen etwas überhasteten) Ende nicht mehr losgelassen. Zudem sind die Rätsel in der Regel logisch aufgebaut und meist innerhalb weniger Bildschirme zu lösen (ja, Monkey Island 2, ich schaue gerade dich an).

Einziger echter Kritikpunkt ist die technische Umsetzung: Die Grafik wurde angeblich für den Director's Cut aufpoliert, wirkt auf einem Full-HD-Bildschirm aber trotzdem matschig. Ein 16:9-Modus fehlt, obwohl er sich für die meisten Szenen geradezu aufgedrängt hätte, damit man weniger scrollen muss. Und auch die Audioqualität der Sprachausgabe ist ziemlich durchwachsen, wobei jedoch die Sprecher an sich über jeden Zweifel erhaben sind (zumindest die englischen). Aber bei den 1,25€, die mich das Spiel gekostet hat, will ich da mal ein Auge zudrücken. 

PS.: Ich bin auf das Spiel übrigens erst durch die "100 PC-Spiele, die man gespielt haben muss"-Videos aufmerksam geworden, falls das jemanden interessiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Gerade bin ich mit *Broken Sword: Director's Cut* fertig geworden. Eigentlich bin ich kein großer Freund von Adventures und selbst Monkey Island habe ich mehr aus Pflichtbewusstsein denn aus Leidenschaft gespielt. Aber Broken Sword hat mich schon nach kurzer Zeit mit seiner interessanten Story und seinen charmanten Charakteren in den Bann gezogen und bis zum (zugegebenermaßen etwas überhasteten) Ende nicht mehr losgelassen. Zudem sind die Rätsel in der Regel logisch aufgebaut und meist innerhalb weniger Bildschirme zu lösen (ja, Monkey Island 2, ich schaue gerade dich an).
> 
> Einziger echter Kritikpunkt ist die technische Umsetzung: Die Grafik wurde angeblich für den Director's Cut aufpoliert, wirkt auf einem Full-HD-Bildschirm aber trotzdem matschig. Ein 16:9-Modus fehlt, obwohl er sich für die meisten Szenen geradezu aufgedrängt hätte, damit man weniger scrollen muss. Und auch die Audioqualität der Sprachausgabe ist ziemlich durchwachsen, wobei jedoch die Sprecher an sich über jeden Zweifel erhaben sind (zumindest die englischen). Aber bei den 1,25€, die mich das Spiel gekostet hat, will ich da mal ein Auge zudrücken.
> 
> PS.: Ich bin auf das Spiel übrigens erst durch die "100 PC-Spiele, die man gespielt haben muss"-Videos aufmerksam geworden, falls das jemanden interessiert.


 Bist aber arg spät auf diesen Genre-Klassiker gestoßen. Einer der schönsten Vertreter seiner Zunft, so aufwendige Animationen in einem Adventure hat es sei diesem Spiel bzw. seinem Sequel nicht mehr gegeben. Höchstens "Runaway" kann man eine ähnliche Qualität bescheinigen.

Optische Verbesserungen beim DC sind mir allerdings neu. Soweit ich weiss wurde doch nur ein zusätzlicher Rätsel-Part mit Nico eingefügt, was es im Original nicht gab.


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> kommt drauf an welches CoD du meinst. Der vierte Teil ist auf jeden Fall ein herausragender SP und MP Shooter. Alles was danach kam war im Prinzip ein billiger Abklatsch davon.


 
Naja MW ist aber auch nur ein billiger Abklatsch der COD Vorgänger. Nur halt als Neuzeit-Setting. Was ja auch nun nicht soo eine bahnbrechende Revolution ist.

Was danach kam stimme ich Dir erst Recht voll zu. Wer aber ein MW auf die gleiche Liste setzt wie ein HL aber ein AC ausschließt... ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2013)

Jetzt war ich gestern total deppert und hab ganz vergessen, dass es zu DE:HR noch das DLC "Missing Link" gibt.
Kann man diesen nicht auch separat bei Steam kaufen ? Ich finde es dort gerade nicht...


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Kann aber sein, daß man es herausgenommen hat, um DE:HR HD verkaufen zu können, wo das als Verkaufsargument mit dabei ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Kann aber sein, daß man es herausgenommen hat, um DE:HR HD verkaufen zu können, wo das als Verkaufsargument mit dabei ist.


 Grmpf... 
Tja, dann muss ich wohl woanders nach nem Steam-Key suchen.


----------



## Exar-K (4. November 2013)

Hier vergeht auch kein Tag ohne eine Offtopic-Diskussion.




Monalye schrieb:


> Wie findest du Jericho? Ich hab' das beim Halloween-Sale auch gekauft, der Trailer schaute vielversprechend aus.


 Bislang recht interessant. Hatte gar nicht erwartet, dass Jericho ein Squad-Shooter ist. Das klingt zwar taktischer als es letztendlich ist, aber immerhin kann man jederzeit zwischen 6 unterschiedlichen Charakteren springen.
Insgesamt reißt es keine Bäume aus, aber mal abwarten.


----------



## golani79 (4. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Grmpf...
> Tja, dann muss ich wohl woanders nach nem Steam-Key suchen.


 
Musst halt schauen, ob du den irgendwo günstiger bekommst, als zum Normalpreis (6.99€) - weil sonst könntest auch gleich die DC Fassung kaufen - im Prinzip wird also der Verkauf von der DC nicht angekurbelt, weil ein Upgrade auf die DC Fassung auch nur 6.99 kostet wenn man den DLC noch nicht hat.

Das blöde daran ist dann nur, dass TML in die DC Version integriert wurde und du somit das Spiel nochmal spielen müsstet, da du den DLC nicht einfach so zocken kannst.
Dachte letztens eigentlich, du hättest dir sowieso die Version geholt, als du zum Spielen angefangen hast ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Musst halt schauen, ob du den irgendwo günstiger bekommst, als zum Normalpreis (6.99€) - weil sonst könntest auch gleich die DC Fassung kaufen - im Prinzip wird also der Verkauf von der DC nicht angekurbelt, weil ein Upgrade auf die DC Fassung auch nur 6.99 kostet wenn man den DLC noch nicht hat.
> 
> Dachte letztens eigentlich, du hättest dir sowieso die Version geholt, als du zum Spielen angefangen hast ^^


 Ne, ich hatte die normale Version beim letzten Summersale für 3 Kröten gekauft und erst vor ungefähr 2 Wochen damit begonnen. Konnte ja vorher nicht ahnen, dass mit das Teil so mitreisst. 
Hab mich schon umgesehen, "Missing Link" bekommt man hier und so für um die 5 Euro. Ich warte einfach mal ab, vielleicht wird der DC ja beim nächsten Sale nochmal im Preis gedrückt, dann kann ich es ja genauso gut "upgraden" und habe dann den DLC gleich mit dabei.


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2013)

Wenn du den DC kaufst, ist nicht nur Missing Link sondern auch der Tongue DLC dabei....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn du den DC kaufst, ist nicht nur Missing Link sondern auch der Tongue DLC dabei....


 Ich frag mal total unwissend:
Was ist der Tongue DLC ? Weitere Missionen (wie ich hoffe) ?


----------



## Enisra (4. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich frag mal total unwissend:
> Was ist der Tongue DLC ? Weitere Missionen (wie ich hoffe) ?


 
naja, das ist so ne Kurze, easy Bonusmission die bei der Vorbestellerversion dabei war
und naja, so nebenbei einem auch Gleichgültig werden lässt wenn für Vorbesteller ne Extra Mission angekündigt wird


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2013)

Aha... Nun ja, ich warte mal bis ich (als Schon-Besitzer des Originals) den DC für um die 5 Euro bekomme. Vielleicht hab ich ja beim Herbst-/Winter-Sale die Chance.


----------



## Monalye (4. November 2013)

Vor wenigen Tagen sprachen wir von Dark Souls und heute finde ich, wie abgesprochen, die "Prepare To Die Edition" um €19,90.
Das konnte ich nicht liegen lassen, ich werd' es mal versuchen, wie schwierig es für mich ist . 
Der Zusatzinhalt ist sowieso der Hammer, der lässt mein Sammlerherz höher schlagen: Soundtrack, Making of, ein A1-Poster, Postkarten und ein tolles Artbook mit festem Einband. Alle Artbooks die ich bisher hatte, sind wie Handbücher, dieses ist ein richtige Buch 

Zum Glück konnte T-Mobile den Software-Fehler heute beheben, endlich kann ich meine Halloween-Einkäufe runterladen. Gleich als erstes natürlich Fallout New Vegas und das neueste DLC von Painkiller *freu*


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Vor wenigen Tagen sprachen wir von Dark Souls und heute finde ich, wie abgesprochen, die "Prepare To Die Edition" um €19,90.
> Das konnte ich nicht liegen lassen, ich werd' es mal versuchen, wie schwierig es für mich ist .


Ich würd dir ja helfen, bin aber wohl levelmäßig schon zu weit vorraus. Oder ich mach mal mit meiner Magierbitch dann weiter, die hat erst Lvl 20 oder so^^


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erste Mission des AC4 Vorbereitungs-Marathons abgeschlossen -> AC 2 bei 100%. Es folgen Brotherhood, Revelations und AC 3.... 

Edit: Spielzeit für 100% laut Raptr übrigens 42h und 53min...


----------



## Rabowke (4. November 2013)

... aber du hast echt zu viel Zeit, oder?


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber du hast echt zu viel Zeit, oder?


 Tja....


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. November 2013)

Im Moment hauptsächlich 
*
Batman: Arkham Origins*: Nach 2 Patches nun endlich auch auf dem PC mehr oder weniger Bugfrei spielbar. Dann bleibt immer noch ein nettes Batman Action Adventure mit ner guten Geschichte und leider nicht viel Neuem. Wer jedoch AA und AC gemocht hat, kommt auch hier auf seine Kosten. 

Nebenher:

*Game Dev Tycoon*: Nette WiSim, in der man eine Spieleschmiede von der Garage zum Konzern hochzüchtet, entlang der Technikentwicklung der letzten 30 Jahre. Grafisch zu vernachlässigen aber trotzdem irgendwie spannend. Leider ist aber zum Teil schwer nachzuvollziehen warum ein Spiel floppt / schlechte Wertungen bekommt etc. obwohl es nach bestem Ermessen eigentlich nen guter Titel hätte werden sollen. Das Feedback, dass einem das Spiel gibt, ist leider sehr dürftig und somit ist die Entwicklung eines Hits manchmal schlicht Glückssache.


----------



## Enisra (4. November 2013)

game Dev Tycoon hab ich mir jetzt auch geholt
schade das es da keinen "MP" gibt, dann hätten wir uns gegenseitig sabotieren können


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2013)

Game Dev Tycoon war ganz lustig. Mein bestes Spiel hatte mal ne 9,75 Wertung... 

Am Ende wusste ich nicht mehr, wohin mit meinen Millionen...


----------



## Shorty484 (4. November 2013)

> Erste Mission des AC4 Vorbereitungs-Marathons abgeschlossen -> AC 2  bei 100%. Es folgen Brotherhood, Revelations und AC 3....


Ah ja, noch jemand außer mir . Hast Du den ersten Teil gleich ausgelassen?


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ah ja, noch jemand außer mir . Hast Du den ersten Teil gleich ausgelassen?


 Jupp. Den hab ich erst vor ein paar Monaten mal gezockt, daher wollte ich ihn nich schon wieder durchspielen. 

Allerdings habe ich alle AC Spiele schon mal durchgezockt...


----------



## Mothman (4. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Game Dev Tycoon war ganz lustig. Mein bestes Spiel hatte mal ne 9,75 Wertung...
> 
> Am Ende wusste ich nicht mehr, wohin mit meinen Millionen...


Ging mir auch so. Hab es aber gespielt, bevor es auf Steam raus war. Hab eine Runde gemacht, keine Ahnung vom Spiel gehabt, und auf Anhieb so viel Kohle gescheffelt und so gute Wertungen abgeräumt, dass ich keine Motivation für eine zweite Runde hatte. ^^


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ging mir auch so. Hab es aber gespielt, bevor es auf Steam raus war. Hab eine Runde gemacht, keine Ahnung vom Spiel gehabt, und auf Anhieb so viel Kohle gescheffelt und so gute Wertungen abgeräumt, dass ich keine Motivation für eine zweite Runde hatte. ^^


 Hab es auch direkt von der Website der Entwickler gekauft, noch lange vor der Steamversion. 

Um ehrlich zu sein, ging der erste Versuch zum Testen auch in die Hose. Der erste "ernsthafte" Versuch war dann gleich von Erfolg gekrönt....


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. November 2013)

Ich hab jetzt Batman: AC nach neun Stunden durch ... also die Story. Bin aber irgendwie versucht, auch beim zweiten Mal wieder alle Riddler-Rätsel zu lösen und alle Trophäen zu sammeln, letztes Mal hat mich das gut 30 Stunden gekostet. Batman ist da irgendwie das einzige Spiel, das bei mir diese 100%-Sucht auslöst, selbst bei einem GTA oder Assassin's Creed mache ich sowas normalerweise nicht. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass diese woanders stumpfe Sammelei in Arkham City tierischen Spaß macht


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. November 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ging mir auch so. Hab es aber gespielt, bevor es auf Steam raus war. Hab eine Runde gemacht, keine Ahnung vom Spiel gehabt, und auf Anhieb so viel Kohle gescheffelt und so gute Wertungen abgeräumt, dass ich keine Motivation für eine zweite Runde hatte. ^^


 Gut, also dann mach ich wohl was falsch, oder die haben den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöht


----------



## Spassbremse (4. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass diese woanders stumpfe Sammelei in Arkham City tierischen Spaß macht


 
Geht mir ähnlich. Ich vermute, dass es deshalb Spaß macht, weil der Riddler mit jedem gelösten Rätsel wütender wird. Das Gezeter macht schon mächtig viel Laune.


----------



## Mothman (4. November 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Gut, also dann mach ich wohl was falsch, oder die haben den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöht


Kann bei mir ja auch Zufall gewesen sein. Wie gesagt: Hab nur eine Runde gespielt.

Vielleicht hätte ich ja dafür bei der zweiten Runde versagt.^^


----------



## golani79 (5. November 2013)

Hab heute mal Assassins Creed angefangen, nachdem ich das schon seit Ewigkeiten rumschleppe ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du machst mich beinahe schwach, weisst du das ? Könnte glatt wieder in Versuchung kommen, die gesamte AC-Reihe durchzuzocken... Wenn ich nicht schon andere ungespielte Titel auf Lager hätte...


----------



## golani79 (5. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du machst mich beinahe schwach, weisst du das ? Könnte glatt wieder in Versuchung kommen, die gesamte AC-Reihe durchzuzocken... Wenn ich nicht schon andere ungespielte Titel auf Lager hätte...


 
Ach, ist doch nicht so schlimm oder?
Erwisch mich auch oft, dass ich Spiele spiele, die ich schon durchgespielt hab, während andere Spiele, die ich noch nicht gezockt hab, warten müssen


----------



## Exar-K (5. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Erwisch mich auch oft, dass ich Spiele spiele, die ich schon durchgespielt hab, während andere Spiele, die ich noch nicht gezockt hab, warten müssen


 Das hab ich mir mittlerweile so gut es geht abgewöhnt. Dafür bleibt einfach keine Zeit mehr übrig.
Es gibt einfach soviele Spiele, die ich noch nicht gespielt habe.


----------



## Shorty484 (5. November 2013)

Ich werde jetzt auch anfangen, meine Steamliste nach und nach abzuarbeiten. Alles wenigstens einmal durch


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. November 2013)

Hab mal mit Call of Duty: Ghosts angefangen. Hatte am Anfang Sound-Aussetzer, im Fenstermodus ohne Ränder (kein Unterschied zum Vollbildmodus erkennbar) läuft es jetzt aber schön flüssig. Grafisch sieht es ein bisschen besser aus als Black Ops 2. Leider gibt es kaum Farben, die Umgebungen wirken szenariobedingt sehr blass und braun.


----------



## golani79 (5. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Leider gibt es kaum Farben, die Umgebungen wirken szenariobedingt sehr blass und braun.


 


CptSalt schrieb:


> Die Farbgebung ist unrealistisch, viel zu viel Sättigung in den Farben.


 
Hmmm ... irgendwas stimmt da nicht wohl nicht 
Wem also Glauben schenken? ^^


----------



## Monalye (5. November 2013)

Path of Exile.... krass, da will man sich das nur mal kurz ansehen, worüber denn alle so reden... und steckt wieder voll drinnen, in der Diablo-II-Sucht 
Da gibt man Unmengen für Spiele aus und dann macht ein f2p so dermaßen Spaß


----------



## LordCrash (5. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Path of Exile.... krass, da will man sich das nur mal kurz ansehen, worüber denn alle so reden... und steckt wieder voll drinnen, in der Diablo-II-Sucht
> Da gibt man Unmengen für Spiele aus und dann macht ein f2p so dermaßen Spaß


 Dann vergiss nicht, ein wenig Geld auszugeben im Store, wenn dir das Spiel richtig Spaß macht, damit die Entwickler auch von was leben können und das Spiel weiter verbessern können....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2013)

Seit rund 23 Stunden an *"Deus Ex: Human Revolution*" dran... Und ich finde es immer noch (leider) geil.


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dann vergiss nicht, ein wenig Geld auszugeben im Store, wenn dir das Spiel richtig Spaß macht, damit die Entwickler auch von was leben können und das Spiel weiter verbessern können....


 Bitte? 

Die "die da oben", die reichen Programmierer und Bosse, fahren doch eh alle Lambo, Ferrari und Mercedes!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bitte?
> 
> Die "die da oben", die reichen Programmierer und Bosse, fahren doch eh alle Lambo, Ferrari und Mercedes!


 Wie ?! Hat sich John Carmack klonen lassen ???


----------



## LordCrash (6. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie ?! Hat sich John Carmack klonen lassen ???


 Du meinst wohl Lord "Astronaut" British.....


----------



## Enisra (6. November 2013)

nein, ich glaube eher das John Romero gemeint ist


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. November 2013)

Ich mache mit GTA 5 weiter, weil mein PC mich gerade im Stich lässt und ich kein Borderlands 2 spielen kann.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. November 2013)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich mache mit GTA 5 weiter, weil mein PC mich gerade im Stich lässt und ich kein Borderlands 2 spielen kann.





Hoffentlich lässt sich das Problem leicht beheben.


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2013)

Du notgeiler Hammel!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. November 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hoffentlich lässt sich das Problem leicht beheben.


 
Joa, die Festplatte gibt den Geist auf. Ich hatte vorher schon Probleme und gestern hat er dann komplett gestreikt. 

Aber da ich das immense Glück habe und einen IT-ler an meiner Seite habe, der zig Festplatten zu Hause hat, ist das Problem hoffentlich schnell behoben. 

Gestern haben wir schon meine eigenen Dateien etc. auf einer kleinen Platte gesichert und jetzt wird gerade auf einer anderen ein neues Windows installiert. Da kommt dann steam drauf, aber nicht alle Spiele, weil der Platz nicht reicht. 
Muss ich nur noch eine neue große Platte kaufen und gut ist's hoffentlich. 

Mit viel Glück kann ich später also wieder in die Borderlands.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. November 2013)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Muss ich nur noch eine neue große Platte kaufen und gut ist's hoffentlich.
> 
> Mit viel Glück kann ich später also wieder in die Borderlands.



Ich selbst nutze & empfehle gerne die WD "Blue" bzw. "Black" mit 1TB; die "Black" ist noch einen Tick schneller, dafür aber auch hörbar lauter, die "Blue" ist aber mehr als ausreichend schnell.
Die "Green" würde ich allerdings nur reine Storage-Lösung in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Enisra (6. November 2013)

wobei ich ja seit Jahren gerne auf die Seagateplatten setze, bis auf das eine Fremdgehen mit der einen WD Platte


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. November 2013)

Ghosts ist durchgespielt. Die Kampagne wird nach den ersten zwei Stunden deutlich besser, hat mir schlussendlich dann doch noch ganz gut gefallen. Die PC-Version ist aber selbst im Solomodus eine ziemlich miese Portierung: Bei den (wunderschönen!) Wassereffekten hatte ich immer mehrmals hässliche Bildfehler.


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2013)

Peter ... das sind Lens Flares! 



Wenn die Kampagne nach zwei Stunden "deutlich besser wurde", dann warst du nach weiteren zwei durch? 

Wie lange hast du jetzt schlussendlich gebraucht? Wirklich "nur" 4 Stunden oder waren es mehr?


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ghosts ist durchgespielt. Die Kampagne wird nach den ersten zwei Stunden deutlich besser, hat mir schlussendlich dann doch noch ganz gut gefallen. Die PC-Version ist aber selbst im Solomodus eine ziemlich miese Portierung: Bei den (wunderschönen!) Wassereffekten hatte ich immer mehrmals hässliche Bildfehler.


 
da beherrscht wohl jemand seine "neue" engine noch nicht.
oder aber die pc-version wurde vorschnell auf den markt geworfen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. November 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du jetzt schlussendlich gebraucht? Wirklich "nur" 4 Stunden oder waren es mehr?



Ich weiß es nicht ganz genau, weil ich Steam im Offline-Modus genutzt habe und daher die Spielzeit nicht stimmt, aber es waren wohl so fünf Stunden.



Bonkic schrieb:


> da beherrscht wohl jemand seine "neue" engine noch nicht.
> oder aber die pc-version wurde vorschnell auf den markt geworfen.


 
Die Entwickler haben die PC-Version einfach nicht ausreichend getestet/optimiert. Auf den Konsolen hast du solche Fehler nämlich nicht. Aber CoD wird von Activision & Co. auf dem PC ja schon lange stiefmütterlich behandelt.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (6. November 2013)

Ich hab auf dem Hotelzimmer ganz ungestört ungefähr 5,5h gebraucht, inklusive 2-3 Tode und gelegentliches Kritzeln auf den Notizblock. 4h ist schon arg durchgehetzt, da waren dann die Vorgänger auch nicht länger.

Achso, damit's nicht offtopic wird: Tomb Raider


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2013)

Danke euch beiden ...


----------



## Lukecheater (6. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ghosts ist durchgespielt. Die Kampagne wird nach den ersten zwei Stunden deutlich besser, hat mir schlussendlich dann doch noch ganz gut gefallen. Die PC-Version ist aber selbst im Solomodus eine ziemlich miese Portierung: Bei den (wunderschönen!) Wassereffekten hatte ich immer mehrmals hässliche Bildfehler.


 
Kam zufällig in den Credits der Name J.J.Abrams vor?


----------



## Lukecheater (6. November 2013)

Zu der Spielzeit: Ich hab hier vor kurzem was zu Medal of Honor geschrieben: Steam zeigt mir 4,4h an


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2013)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Ich hab auf dem Hotelzimmer ganz ungestört ungefähr 5,5h gebraucht, inklusive 2-3 Tode und gelegentliches Kritzeln auf den Notizblock. 4h ist schon arg durchgehetzt, da waren dann die Vorgänger auch nicht länger.


 
also offenbar so lange wie immer.
beim hochgelobten  modern warfare 1, meinem letzten call of duty, steht bei steam auch was von 5h.


----------



## Lukecheater (6. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> also offenbar so lange wie immer.
> beim hochgelobten  modern warfare 1, meinem letzten call of duty, steht bei steam auch was von 5h.


 
Da war das ganze aber wenigstens mitreißend und nicht langweilig/abgelutscht  Die 5-6h MW waren damals DEUTLICH kurzweiliger, als die 4,4h MoH


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. November 2013)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Achso, damit's nicht offtopic wird: Tomb Raider


 
Freiwillig?


----------



## Rabowke (7. November 2013)

Hallo?

Das letzte Tomb Raider ist ziemlich gut, bei einigen Szenen saß ich fast staunend vor meinem PC.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hallo?
> 
> Das letzte Tomb Raider ist ziemlich gut, bei einigen Szenen saß ich fast staunend vor meinem PC.


 In der Tat. Neben "Dead Space" der beste Third-Person-Survival-Actioner (plus etwas Gekraxel), den ich seit Jahren gespielt habe. Vor allem optisch ein Hammer. Als Lara sich von den Kultisten befreit, in einem See aus Blut stürzt und ihr Kopf sich langsam aus dem rotem Nass erhebt... Ich dachte das wäre eine Render-Szene, so unfassbar gut sah das aus (und nebenbei wurde an genau der Stelle der moderne Horror-Klassiker "The Descent" treffend zitiert).


----------



## Rabowke (7. November 2013)

Ich fand die Szene auf dem Berg, wo sie an einem Antennenmast rumklettert und man einen grandiosen Blick über die Gipfel und ins Tal hat. Absolut großartig, weil grafisch fast fotorealistisch umgesetzt! 

Natürlich haben mich auch einige Dinge gestört, der viel zu schnelle Wechsel von "verletzter, stöhnender Lara" zur "immer noch stöhnden, aber jetzt Kampfmaschine Lara".


----------



## Bonkic (7. November 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Da war das ganze aber wenigstens mitreißend und nicht langweilig/abgelutscht  Die 5-6h MW waren damals DEUTLICH kurzweiliger, als die 4,4h MoH


 
sicher, das war gute sp-unterhaltung damals.
wie vermutlich die cods danach auch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich fand die Szene auf dem Berg, wo sie an einem Antennenmast rumklettert und man einen grandiosen Blick über die Gipfel und ins Tal hat. Absolut großartig, weil grafisch fast fotorealistisch umgesetzt!


Joah, zusammen mit der Soundkulisse... Auch nicht zu verachten. 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Natürlich haben mich auch einige Dinge gestört, der viel zu schnelle Wechsel von "verletzter, stöhnender Lara" zur "immer noch stöhnden, aber jetzt Kampfmaschine Lara".


 Einziger Schwachpunkt für mich waren die versteckten Gräber. Kaum größer als ne Doppelgarage und meilenweit vom Rätsel-Knobel-Schwierigkeitsgrad des allerersten TR bzw. des Remakes "Anniversary" entfernt. Da hätte man mehr draus machen können.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. November 2013)

Ich könnt noch mehr Minuspunkte aufzählen. 
Die blassen Charaktere, die einem kaum in Erinnerung bleiben (Im Gegensatz zu Uncharted). 
Der zu leichte Schwierigkeitsgrad, der "Survival-Blick", der im grunde genau zeigt was zu tun ist und wo man klettern muss (sieht man aber anhand der Felsen auch so, die Kletterstellen sehen immer gleich aus), und der quasi ein Walkthrough-Werkzeug ist.
Die Wölfe, die einem am Anfang schön einer nach dem anderen per QTE ins Gesicht hüpfen, statt im Rudel anzugreifen.
Das schwache Jagd-und Survivalsystem, aus welchem man sehr viel mehr hätte machen können.
Für mich war nur die Optik akzeptabel. Der Rest war Mainstreamfutter für Schimpansen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (7. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Der Rest war Mainstreamfutter für Schimpansen.


 Ah, der werte Herr Hipster. 

TR 2013 war sicher nicht perfekt, ich jedenfalls habe im Zweifel aber lieber Mainstream als Murks (*hust* TR Underworld *hust*).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Ah, der werte Herr Hipster.
> 
> TR 2013 war sicher nicht perfekt, ich jedenfalls habe im Zweifel aber lieber Mainstream als Murks (*hust* TR Underworld *hust*).


 Obwohl "Underworld" immer noch ein gutes TR war. Oder meinst du wirklich, dass es schlimmer war als "Angel of Darkness" ? ^^


----------



## TrinityBlade (7. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Obwohl "Underworld" immer noch ein gutes TR war. Oder meinst du wirklich, dass es schlimmer war als "Angel of Darkness" ? ^^


 
Ich bin erst mit Legend in die Reihe eingestiegen, AoD kann ich also nicht beurteilen. Als wirklich gute TR würde ich persönlich von denen, die ich gespielt habe, aber nur Anniversary und 2013 bezeichnen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. November 2013)

Underworld hat meine Knobelzellen jedenfalls noch mehr angeregt als der Restiefel.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. November 2013)

Wenn man akzeptiert, dass das aktuelle Tomb Raider spielerisch nur noch sehr wenig (bis fast gar nicht) mit den Vorgängern gemein hat, kann man das durchaus ziemlich kurzweilig finden. 

Ich war jedenfalls recht angetan, denn abgesehen von der bombastischen Grafik ist das Spiel als solches nicht schlecht - auch wenn es eher ein "Uncharted" mit Lara Croft ist, denn ein "Tomb Raider".

Ja, natürlich kann man die "dumbed down" Spielmechaniken kritisieren, die keinesfalls mit den teilweise sehr fordernden Vorgängern mithalten können. Dennoch würde ich den Schwierigskeitsgrad jetzt nicht als "kinderleicht" bezeichnen, da ist (mein geliebtes) AC bspw. deutlich einfacher zu bewältigen.


----------



## LordCrash (7. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Underworld hat meine Knobelzellen jedenfalls noch mehr angeregt als der Restiefel.


 Ach deswegen zockst du GTA V....weil es deine Knobelzellen anregt....

Sorry, aber GTA ist genauso Mainstreamfutter für Schimpansen. Wollte ich nur mal erwähnt haben... 


Zu Tomb Raider: das ist ein stupider Third Person Shooter mit guter Techik. Story und Charakterentwicklung sind eher lachhaft, QTEs nervtötend und der Gewaltgrad zu hoch.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. November 2013)

Ich gönn euch den Spaß daran ja auch. Ich kanns nur nicht nachvollziehen^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ach deswegen zockst du GTA V....weil es deine Knobelzellen anregt....
> 
> Sorry, aber GTA ist genauso Mainstreamfutter für Schimpansen. Wollte ich nur mal erwähnt haben...


 
GTA stand auch noch nie für rätsellastiges Gameplay. Und das ich es super finde, hab ich nirgends geschrieben. Es ist ein durchschnittliches, überbewertetes Spiel mit einer offenen Welt, die eigentlich weniger bietet als man denkt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich gönn euch den Spaß daran ja auch. Ich kanns nur nicht nachvollziehen^^


 Können andere im Falle "Dark Souls" auch nicht.

*auf deinen Avatar schielt*


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Können andere im Falle "Dark Souls" auch nicht.


 
Hab ich auch kein Problem mit. Ich persönlich find es gut, dass mir ein Spiel mal gnadenlos in den Arsch tritt, und mich nicht mit irgendwelchen Wegmarkern ans Ziel lotet, sondern mich in eine Welt schmeisst, in welcher ich alles selber herausfinden muss, und wo Fehler bestraft und Zähigkeit belohnt wird. Aber darüber lass ich mich jetzt nicht wieder aus.


----------



## LordCrash (7. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> GTA stand auch noch nie für rätsellastiges Gameplay. Und das ich es super finde, hab ich nirgends geschrieben. Es ist ein durchschnittliches, überbewertetes Spiel mit einer offenen Welt, die eigentlich weniger bietet als man denkt.


 Ging ja nur um das "Mainstreamspiel für Schimpansen"... 

Aber ja, ist eben ein Ballerspiel, wie fast jedes zweite Spiel heutzutage....


----------



## Shorty484 (7. November 2013)

So, Assassins Creed gerade eben beendet. Gegen Ende hat das Spiel dann doch noch ne Menge Spaß gemacht, sah am Anfang nicht danach aus. Bis morgen wird erst mal Pausiert und dann mache ich mich an Teil zwei. Vorfreude


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. November 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> So, Assassins Creed gerade eben beendet. Gegen Ende hat das Spiel dann doch noch ne Menge Spaß gemacht, sah am Anfang nicht danach aus. Bis morgen wird erst mal Pausiert und dann mache ich mich an Teil zwei. Vorfreude


 Recht so !


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. November 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> So, Assassins Creed gerade eben beendet. Gegen Ende hat das Spiel dann doch noch ne Menge Spaß gemacht, sah am Anfang nicht danach aus. Bis morgen wird erst mal Pausiert und dann mache ich mich an Teil zwei. Vorfreude


 
Nach dem war dann bei mir Schluss. Obwohl ich ihn deutlich besser fand, als den ersten, hatte ich danach einfach keinen Bock mehr auf noch ein Spiel. Vom ewigen Klettern-Rennen-Kämpfen-Gameplay war ich wohl etwas zu übersättigt.
Vielleicht hab ich mich an AC2 aber auch einfach nur totgespielt, das ist das einzige 360-Spiel, bei dem ich vollen Gamerscore habe - am Ende hab ich mich dann durch die Stadt gequält, um alle 100 dieser verfickten Federn einzusammeln, das hat trotz Map aus dem Netz nen ganzen Tag gedauert.


----------



## Rabowke (8. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> [...] am Ende hab ich mich dann durch die Stadt gequält, um alle 100 dieser verfickten Federn einzusammeln, das hat trotz Map aus dem Netz nen ganzen Tag gedauert.


 Selbstschuld ... du olle Gamerscore wh0re! 



Ich bewundere ja auch meine Kumpels, die echt den Elan haben, volle GS in Spielen zu erreichen und stundenlang wg. +10 oder +20 Punkte eine Sache machen.

Ich freue mich, wenn ich überhaupt ein Spiel beende.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. November 2013)

LOL

Die Federn habe ich immer beiläufig eingesammelt.
Schwieriger war es jedoch, die versteckten Symbole per Adlerauge zu finden, um das komplette Video "Vertreibung aus dem Paradies" (glaube, so hieß es) freizuschalten. Mir fehlten am Ende lediglich 2 Schnipsel... Aber man muss schon sagen, die waren teilweise übelst gut versteckt.


----------



## golani79 (8. November 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Selbstschuld ... du olle Gamerscore wh0re!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Gamerscore ist mir meistens ziemlich egal - bin da meist bei so ~50% bzw. ein wenig über 50% 
Teilweise sind ja echt Achievements dabei, wo man stundenlang sitzt - und das ist es mir dann meistens doch nicht wert. Solange ich Spaß mit dem Spiel und nicht das Gefühl habe etwas zu verpassen, wenn ich die nicht bekomm, soll es mir egal sein ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (8. November 2013)

> Nach dem war dann bei mir Schluss. Obwohl ich ihn deutlich besser fand,  als den ersten, hatte ich danach einfach keinen Bock mehr auf noch ein  Spiel. Vom ewigen Klettern-Rennen-Kämpfen-Gameplay war ich wohl etwas zu  übersättigt.
> Vielleicht hab ich mich an AC2 aber auch einfach nur totgespielt, das  ist das einzige 360-Spiel, bei dem ich vollen Gamerscore habe - am Ende  hab ich mich dann durch die Stadt gequält, um alle 100 dieser verfickten  Federn einzusammeln, das hat trotz Map aus dem Netz nen ganzen Tag  gedauert.



Ich spiele nicht auf 100%, für mich ist die Story wichtig. Auch im ersten Teil habe ich nicht alle Flaggen gesammelt, Herausforderungen gemacht usw. Die Zeit habe ich gar nicht


----------



## LordCrash (8. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nach dem war dann bei mir Schluss. Obwohl ich ihn deutlich besser fand, als den ersten, hatte ich danach einfach keinen Bock mehr auf noch ein Spiel. Vom ewigen Klettern-Rennen-Kämpfen-Gameplay war ich wohl etwas zu übersättigt.
> Vielleicht hab ich mich an AC2 aber auch einfach nur totgespielt, das ist das einzige 360-Spiel, bei dem ich vollen Gamerscore habe - am Ende hab ich mich dann durch die Stadt gequält, um alle 100 dieser verfickten Federn einzusammeln, das hat trotz Map aus dem Netz nen ganzen Tag gedauert.


 Sagt derjenige, der lieber in DS tausend Tode stirbt und immer exakt dasselbe macht....


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Sagt derjenige, der lieber in DS tausend Tode stirbt und immer exakt dasselbe macht....


 
Wer so oft stirbt, macht was falsch in dem Spiel.


----------



## LordCrash (8. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wer so oft stirbt, macht was falsch in dem Spiel.


 Mag sein...


----------



## legion333 (8. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Sagt derjenige, der lieber in DS tausend Tode stirbt und immer exakt dasselbe macht....


 
Wenn du in irgendeinem anderen Spiel stirbst, darfst du den Level dann überspringen, oder wie? Ist doch ein ähnliches Prinzip, nur dass DS wohl ein Stück was anspruchsvoller als die meisten anderen heutigen Spiele ist.


----------



## LordCrash (8. November 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Wenn du in irgendeinem anderen Spiel stirbst, darfst du den Level dann überspringen, oder wie? Ist doch ein ähnliches Prinzip, nur dass DS wohl ein Stück was anspruchsvoller als die meisten anderen heutigen Spiele ist.


 Es ging um repetitives Gameplay...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. November 2013)

Hat einer von euch es jemanls  in *"Deus Ex: Human Revolution"* geschafft, Maliks Leben zu retten ? Nach 20 Versuchen habe ich aufgegeben. 
Ich hab mich soweit informiert dass es möglich sein soll, aber das Zeitfenster ist dermaßen kurz und das Gegneraufkommen so groß, ich kann mir das ohne Cheaten gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2013)

hab ich, ich hab mich auf das Gerüst gegenüber vom Eingang gestellt und die weggesnipert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hab ich, ich hab mich auf das Gerüst gegenüber vom Eingang gestellt und die weggesnipert


 An die Möglichkeit habe ich auch gedacht, aber dann müsste ich die letzten halbe Stunde vom Neuen spielen und mir das Gewehr irgendwo kaufen. Shit... Wieder so ein Fall, auf den man nicht vorbereitet war...


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2013)

es war halt von Vorteil das ich die Komplettedition gekauft habe, wo auch die Waffen-DLCs dabei waren 
najaaa, ich hätte das eh gekauft weil das echt Praktisch ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> es war halt von Vorteil das ich die Komplettedition gekauft habe, wo auch die Waffen-DLCs dabei waren
> najaaa, ich hätte das eh gekauft weil das echt Praktisch ist


 Komplettlösung ??? DU ???
Das ist doch fast das Gleiche wie Cheaten... Also ehrlich, Eni, DAS hätte ich von dir am allerwenigsten erwartet...


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2013)

nich Komplettlösung du Dödel
die Komplette Deus Ex Edition mit alles Spielen und DLCs


----------



## TrinityBlade (9. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch es jemanls  in *"Deus Ex: Human Revolution"* geschafft, Maliks Leben zu retten ? Nach 20 Versuchen habe ich aufgegeben.
> Ich hab mich soweit informiert dass es möglich sein soll, aber das Zeitfenster ist dermaßen kurz und das Gegneraufkommen so groß, ich kann mir das ohne Cheaten gar nicht vorstellen.


Wenn ich mich recht erinnnere, war das keine große Sache. Aufgerüstetes Combat Rifle auspacken, vor dem Helikopter in Deckung gehen und Ballern, was das Zeug hält (Recoil Compensation 2 hilft hier definitiv). Schade war eigentlich nur, dass mich diese Szene das Pacifist-Achievement gekostet hat, aber Malik zu retten war mir das wert.


----------



## Monalye (9. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Komplettlösung ??? DU ???
> Das ist doch fast das Gleiche wie Cheaten...



Dann bin ich also ein Cheater???


----------



## Exar-K (9. November 2013)

Spiele mit Walkthrough/Komplettlösung durchzocken ist wie cheaten, da spricht er ein wahres Wort.


----------



## Monalye (9. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Spiele mit Walkthrough/Komplettlösung durchzocken ist wie cheaten, da spricht er ein wahres Wort.


 

Hm... naja, theoretisch..., aber ich möchte auch das Ende eines Spiels sehen, oftmals ist die Lösung so kompliziert oder Teile sowas von unauffindbar, das ich nicht mehr weiterkommen würde. 
Ich nutze eine Lösung ja auch nicht permanent, aber wenn ich ansteh' schau ich auf jeden Fall nach, wie ich weiter komme. 
Ausserdem hab' ich echt keine Lust darauf, wie zb in Darksiders II stundenlang mehrere Etagen abzusuchen, welche Hebel ich in welcher Reihenfolge betätigen muss, damit im Keller eine Brücke entsteht oder sonstwas. Ich schau auf jeden Fall immer zuerst, ob ich selbst drauf komme, aber wenn das zu langwierig und undurchsichtig wird, schau ich bei einer Komplettlösung nach... ich will ja weiter spielen und nicht gefrustet festhängen.


----------



## Mothman (9. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Spiele mit Walkthrough/Komplettlösung durchzocken ist wie cheaten, da spricht er ein wahres Wort.


Ja, würde ich persönlich auch nie machen. Allerdings bescheißt man sich dabei im Grunde nur selbst. Schlimm finde ich Cheaten nur so richtig in Mehrspieler-Spielen.


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Spiele mit Walkthrough/Komplettlösung durchzocken ist wie cheaten, da spricht er ein wahres Wort.


 
mal kurz in einen walkthrough bei youtube reinschielen halte ich schon für legitim.
natürlich nur wenn man so gar nicht weiterkommt.
muss ich mich jetzt schämen?


----------



## Monalye (9. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mal kurz in einen walkthrough bei youtube reinschielen halte ich schon für legitim.
> natürlich nur wenn man so gar nicht weiterkommt.
> muss ich mich jetzt schämen?


 

Nein, find ich überhaupt nicht, warum soll man ein Spiel schlimmstenfalls aufgeben müssen, weil man nicht weiter weiß, nur um den "Ruf" zu wahren, kein Cheater zu sein, wenn man sich kurz die Lösung dafür ansieht.


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hm... naja, theoretisch..., aber ich möchte auch das Ende eines Spiels sehen, oftmals ist die Lösung so kompliziert oder Teile sowas von unauffindbar, das ich nicht mehr weiterkommen würde.


 
ja, das ist auch so ein Punkt weswegen das schon okay ist, weil man darf halt nicht vom Idealfall ausgehen dass das Rätsel auch wirklich gut ist und man das selbst lösen kann, entwder weil´s unnötig kompliziert oder ein Item einfach irgendwo versteckt ist
Außerdem erschleicht man sich ja beim Cheaten auch eine Leistung, wo gegen man ja bei ner Komplettlösung das noch immer alles selbst machen muss und vorallem, wenn man auch ALLES mitnehmen will, eine Checkliste hat, weil halt evtl. nicht nur Items sondern auch Questgeber versteckt sind


----------



## Monalye (9. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, das ist auch so ein Punkt weswegen das schon okay ist, weil man darf halt nicht vom Idealfall ausgehen dass das Rätsel auch wirklich gut ist und man das selbst lösen kann, entwder weil´s unnötig kompliziert oder ein Item einfach irgendwo versteckt ist
> Außerdem erschleicht man sich ja beim Cheaten auch eine Leistung, wo gegen man ja bei ner Komplettlösung das noch immer alles selbst machen muss und vorallem, wenn man auch ALLES mitnehmen will, eine Checkliste hat, weil halt evtl. nicht nur Items sondern auch Questgeber versteckt sind



Genau  so ist es, vor allem wenn man bestimmte Archievements auch noch machen möchte und alle Federn (wie in AC) oder alle Seiten (wie in DS2) dafür finden muss. Das ist ohne nachzusehen oft echt nicht zu schaffen, wenn man zb. von 100 Teilen 98 gefunden hat und die letzten beiden nicht auffindbar sind... ich muss ja danach trotzdem selber losziehen und das erledigen.


----------



## Exar-K (9. November 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, würde ich persönlich auch nie machen. Allerdings bescheißt man sich dabei im Grunde nur selbst. Schlimm finde ich Cheaten nur so richtig in Mehrspieler-Spielen.


 Klar, im Singleplayer cheaten ist jedem freigestellt, aber Multiplayer ist natürlich ein absolutes No-Go.


----------



## Exar-K (9. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> muss ich mich jetzt schämen?


 Ja, ab in die Ecke mit dir.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. November 2013)

Komplettlösungen benutze ich eigentlich nur im äußersten Notfall. Ich bin kein Mensch, der in Actionspielen den Schwierigkeitsgrad hochschraubt, damit ich an jeder Ecke rumfluche, dass ich schon wieder gekillt wurde. Herausforderungen suche ich in Spielen vor allem in Form von Denkaufgaben. Ich mag Actionspiele, actionlastige RPGs usw., aber ich knobel halt auch sehr gern an Rätseln herum. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich mit Spielen wie Monkey Island groß geworden bin. Auch physikalische Knobeleien, bei denen es viel richtig, aber auch viel falsch gibt (z. B. Raketenbau bei Kerbal Space Program) sind absolut mein Ding.

Bei sowas mag ich halt hinterher das Erfolgserlebnis, wenn ich eine schwierige Aufgabe gemeistert habe. Das bekomme ich aber nicht, wenn ich dafür eine Komplettlösung benutze. Manchmal greife ich allerdings, wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß, doch drauf zurück. Riven war so ein Fall ... eines der schönsten Adventures, die ich kenne, aber teilweise wirklich verdammt schwer.

Im Moment spiele ich auch wieder ein Point & Click Adventure. Nachdem ich letztes Wochenende Blackwell Deception (das es zu Halloween kostenlos gab) durchgespielt habe, hab ich mir auch die anderen drei Teile bei GOG gegönnt und habe jetzt mit *Blackwell Legacy* (der erste Teil der Reihe, Deception war Teil 4) angefangen. Sieht alles noch ein bisschen grober und amateurhafter aus (optisch), spielt sich aber sehr gut und der Soundtrack und die Qualität der Sprachaufnahmen sind auf dem gleichen, hohen Niveau wie Deception. Was ich an dem Spiel mag (auch wenn ich auch Adventures mag, die es genau andersrum machen) ist, dass es in dem Spiel weniger um das kombinieren von Items oder um abstrakte Rätsel geht, sondern alles sehr gut in die (sehr gelungene) Story integriert wurde. Viele Probleme löst man über Dialoge oder das kombinieren von Fakten im Notizbuch/Handy und das Recherchieren von Informationen im Ingame-Internet.


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ja, ab in die Ecke mit dir.


 
verweist du mich ganz des forums, wenn ich zugebe, dass ich in metro 2033 sogar einen trainer benutzt habe? 
ohne gasmasken überlebt man halt nicht so lange in den ruinen moskaus. wobei ich mir bis heute nicht sicher bin, ob das nicht vielleicht ein bug war.

es tut mir aber auf jeden fall furchtbar leid.
zur strafe werde ich mir jetzt sofort dark souls kaufen und am ersten gegner verzweifeln.


----------



## Exar-K (9. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> verweist du mich ganz des forums, wenn ich zugebe, dass ich in metro 2033 sogar einen trainer benutzt habe?


Nein, keine Sorge. Wir brauchen doch jemanden, auf den man mit dem Finger zeigen kann.



Spoiler



"Spielt weiter Battletoads liebe Kinder, ihr wollt doch nicht so wie Bonkic werden."


----------



## golani79 (9. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> verweist du mich ganz des forums, wenn ich zugebe, dass ich in metro 2033 sogar einen trainer benutzt habe?
> ohne gasmasken überlebt man halt nicht so lange in den ruinen moskaus. wobei ich mir bis heute nicht sicher bin, ob das nicht vielleicht ein bug war.


 
Hm .. Gasmasken hatte ich mehr als genug in Metro 2033 - wird wohl ein Bug gewesen sein.


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hm .. Gasmasken hatte ich mehr als genug in Metro 2033 - wird wohl ein Bug gewesen sein.


 
ich konnte beim letzten händler bevor es rausging keine kaufen. 
und das konnte vom spiel eigentlich nicht so gewollt sein, denke ich mir auch.


----------



## golani79 (9. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich konnte beim letzten händler bevor es rausging keine kaufen.
> und das konnte vom spiel eigentlich nicht so gewollt sein, denke ich mir auch.


 
Hast du gefunden auch keine?
Bei mir lagen die oft auch einfach irgendwo im Level verstreut - zwar ein wenig versteckt, aber nicht so, dass man nicht genügend gefunden hätte.

@Topic
Bin grad mitten in AC und habe gestern meinen 5. Auftrag erledigt - je länger ich spiele, umso besser finde ich das Spiel.
Und auch, wenns schon 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, sieht es immer noch ziemlich gut aus. Besonders beeindruckend fand ich den Aussichtspunkt auf der Kathedrale in Acre (Akkon) - schöne Aussicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ohne gasmasken überlebt man halt nicht so lange in den ruinen moskaus. wobei ich mir bis heute nicht sicher bin, ob das nicht vielleicht ein bug war.


So etwas ist nachvollziehbar, aber mir raubt dieses dann die Immersion in dem Spiel und würde es eher nicht mehr weiterspielen.


> zur strafe werde ich mir jetzt sofort dark souls kaufen und am ersten gegner verzweifeln.


Das weiß sogar ich als jemand der nie Dark Souls gespielt hat, dass es unmöglich ist am ersten Gegner zu verzweifeln.


----------



## golani79 (9. November 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das weiß sogar ich als jemand der nie Dark Souls gespielt hat, dass es unmöglich ist am ersten Gegner zu verzweifeln.


 
Sicher?


----------



## MisterSmith (9. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Sicher?


Gaaanz sicher...
Dark Souls - First 20 Minutes HD (Commentary) - YouTube


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. November 2013)

Nach Lego Marvel Super Heroes habe ich heute mal fix den Harley Quinn's Revenge-DLC für Batman: Arkham City gespielt. War eine ziemlich Enttäuschung: Langweilige Story, bekanntes Gameplay, keine neuen Ideen (außer dem viel zu kurzen Auftritt von Robin). Den hätte man sich auch sparen können


----------



## Enisra (10. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nach Lego Marvel Super Heroes habe ich heute mal fix den Harley Quinn's Revenge-DLC für Batman: Arkham City gespielt. War eine ziemlich Enttäuschung: Langweilige Story, bekanntes Gameplay, keine neuen Ideen (außer dem viel zu kurzen Auftritt von Robin). Den hätte man sich auch sparen können


 
war der nicht auch noch dazu allgemein ziemlich kurz?


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> war der nicht auch noch dazu allgemein ziemlich kurz?


 
Jo, ich hab heute morgen um 9 Uhr angefangen und war um 10:30 Uhr durch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bin grad mitten in AC und habe gestern meinen 5. Auftrag erledigt - je länger ich spiele, umso besser finde ich das Spiel.
> Und auch, wenns schon 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, sieht es immer noch ziemlich gut aus. Besonders beeindruckend fand ich den Aussichtspunkt auf der Kathedrale in Acre (Akkon) - schöne Aussicht
> 
> 
> ...


Jepp, für sein Alter sieht es wirklich noch sehr gut aus. Nur an den Gesichtsanimationen merkt man schon, dass sich seitdem doch einiges getan hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nich Komplettlösung du Dödel
> die Komplette Deus Ex Edition mit alles Spielen und DLCs


Sorry, verlesen...  

Die letzten beiden Spiele wo ich ohne einen kurzen Blick in die Komplettlösung nicht weiterkam waren Daedalics "Edna bricht aus" und "The Whispered World". Daedalic hat es damals einfach nicht gebacken bekommen, dezente Hinweise zu geben. Oder sie wollten partout einfach nicht.


----------



## Enisra (10. November 2013)

naja, bei TWW war aber auch so ein Rätsel dabei, da musste schon reinschauen
Aber wenn man sich mal so Adventure-Komplettlösungen sich anschaut, da vergeht einem schon der Spaß


----------



## Monalye (10. November 2013)

deadrising2 könnte so ein geniales Spiel sein, wenn man nicht immer den Zeitdruck hätte, das Zombrax zu finden, die 25.000 um es zu kaufen, hat man wahrscheinlich das ganze Spiel über ohnehin nie beisammen. Ausserdem ist die Safe-Funktion in den Restrooms ausserordentlich mürbe, es ist nun nicht das erste Mal, das ich die komplette letzte Stunde nochmal spielen muss, weil ich nicht zwischengespeichert habe. Das ist frustrierend, genug für heute


----------



## svd (10. November 2013)

Du Arme. Bin aber mit "Dead Rising 2" auch nicht warm geworden. Der Zeitdruck, dem du unterliegst, nervt mich total.
Das beste scheint sowieso zu sein, Zombies soweit als möglich zu ignorieren  und von Wegpunkt zu Wegpunkt zu hetzen. Dich nur in Kämpfe verwickeln zu lassen, wenn's wirklich nicht anders geht. (Was zwar Sinn macht, weil es einfach zuviele Untote gibt, aber spielerisch total öde ist.)

Ach ja, und bringst du das blöde Zombrex zu spät heim, heißt's bloß: "Tja, die Story hast du vermasselt. Aber du kannst trotzdem noch weiterspielen und einfach so Zombies töten." Als ob es dazu irgendweche Motivationen gäbe. Pff. Totaler Fehlkauf gewesen und auch im Multiplayer blöd (wo es die Hauptfigur einfach doppelt gibt. In anderer Farbe. Wie billig ist denn das?)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2013)

So, jetzt musste ich die letzte ganze vergangene Stunde vor meinem letzten Savepoint wiederholt durchspielen, um ein Scharfschützengewehr zu ergattern. Hoffe, dass ich nun in der Lage bin, Malik vor dem sicheren Tod zu bewahren.

Parallel habe ich "Trackmania 2:Valley" gekauft und gezockt.
Überraschenderweise ist es verglichen mit Canyon und Stadium fast schon zu leicht... Zumindest in den ersten 30 Strecken.
Noch überraschender, oder eher schockierender war, dass die Performance von Valley irgendwie total für'n Arsch ist. Sowie ich durch diche Waldabschnitte einer Strecke fahre, gehen die Frames stark runter.

Was hat Nadeo denn da verbockt ??? Die anderen Teile liefen durchweg butterweich, auf allen Strecken, aber hier...


----------



## LordCrash (10. November 2013)

Spoiler



Malik vor dem Tod zu bewahren ist die schwierigste Situation im ganzen Spiel. Ich habe etliche Anläufe mit verschiedenen Taktiken dafür gebraucht...


----------



## Monalye (10. November 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Du Arme. Bin aber mit "Dead Rising 2" auch nicht warm geworden. Der Zeitdruck, dem du unterliegst, nervt mich total.
> Das beste scheint sowieso zu sein, Zombies soweit als möglich zu ignorieren  und von Wegpunkt zu Wegpunkt zu hetzen. Dich nur in Kämpfe verwickeln zu lassen, wenn's wirklich nicht anders geht. (Was zwar Sinn macht, weil es einfach zuviele Untote gibt, aber spielerisch total öde ist.)
> 
> Ach ja, und bringst du das blöde Zombrex zu spät heim, heißt's bloß: "Tja, die Story hast du vermasselt. Aber du kannst trotzdem noch weiterspielen und einfach so Zombies töten." Als ob es dazu irgendweche Motivationen gäbe. Pff. Totaler Fehlkauf gewesen und auch im Multiplayer blöd (wo es die Hauptfigur einfach doppelt gibt. In anderer Farbe. Wie billig ist denn das?)



Ganz genauso ist es, ich hetze auch schon nur noch durch die Zombies durch und ärgere mich über jeden, der mich aufhält und ich zuschlagen muss (was das Zeit kostet...). 


Spoiler



Mich wundert, das es wohl nichts ausmacht, wenn man das Zombrex zu spät bringt, ich hatte schon befürchtet, das Katie dann stirbt, das nimmt jetzt doch ein wenig Druck raus.



Das Spiel hätte total gut sein können, da wurde viel Potential verschenkt, wenn es eine Schnellspeicherfunktion (F5) gäbe und keinen Zeitdruck, wäre es ein durchaus nettes Spiel.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ganz genauso ist es, ich hetze auch schon nur noch durch die Zombies durch und ärgere mich über jeden, der mich aufhält und ich zuschlagen muss (was das Zeit kostet...).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Das mit Speichern auf den Toiletten gehört aber zum Spielprinzip, auch wenn es sehr umständlich und frustrierend ist die Toiletten zum Speichern zu erreichen. Und zum Zeitdruck, der sool eben einen klarmachen, dass man nicht jeden Menschen in dem Park retten kann man muss sich eben entscheiden 



Spoiler



Eigentlich müsste Katie sterben, sobald die Zeit abgelaufen ist, in der das Zombrex verabreicht werden muss.



Ich weiß ja nicht ob du schon ein paar Psychopaten begegnet bist, aber die frusten dann schon mehr als das Schnetzeln durch Massen an Zombies


----------



## Monalye (10. November 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob du schon ein paar Psychopaten begegnet bist, aber die frusten dann schon mehr als das Schnetzeln durch Massen an Zombies



Offensichtlich nicht, da wäre mir noch nichts aufgefallen. Ich habe gerade Part 1-4 fertig gemacht und bekomme momentan keine neue Aufgabe, sollte wohl Nebenaufgaben machen (oder Zombrax suchen) Wo kann ich eigentlich sonst dieses Zombrax finden, ohne es kaufen zu müssen, das liegt ja sonst nirgends rum??

Ausserdem hab ich auch das Problem, das mir Typen, die ich retten will, nicht folgen, obwohl ich sie dazu überredet habe (Q-Taste).... momentan ist mir grade ein "Gordon" am verrecken, weil er sich, anstatt mir zu folgen, lieber durch Zombies schnetzelt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Offensichtlich nicht, da wäre mir noch nichts aufgefallen. Ich habe gerade Part 1-4 fertig gemacht und bekomme momentan keine neue Aufgabe, sollte wohl Nebenaufgaben machen (oder Zombrax suchen) Wo kann ich eigentlich sonst dieses Zombrax finden, ohne es kaufen zu müssen, das liegt ja sonst nirgends rum??



Ja das kannst du einerseits finden, oder eben bei besagten Psychopaten, jedoch nicht bei allen, ergattern 



> Ausserdem hab ich auch das Problem, das mir Typen, die ich retten will, nicht folgen, obwohl ich sie dazu überredet habe (Q-Taste).... momentan ist mir grade ein "Gordon" am verrecken, weil er sich, anstatt mir zu folgen, lieber durch Zombies schnetzelt.



Hat eigentlich immer geklappt, lass ihn schnetzeln und Lauf was das Zeug hält zum nächsten Ausgang/Ladepunkt/Safehouse.


----------



## Monalye (10. November 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ja das kannst du einerseits finden, oder eben bei besagten Psychopaten, jedoch nicht bei allen, ergattern
> 
> 
> 
> Hat eigentlich immer geklappt, lass ihn schnetzeln und Lauf was das Zeug hält zum nächsten Ausgang/Ladepunkt/Safehouse.



Mir sind gerade 2 zu rettende gestorben, wenn sie mir nicht folgen, selber schuld, was soll ich machen. Ich hab' keine Zeit, denen den ganzen Weg freizuräumen, wenn sie zu dämlich sind, hinter mir her zu laufen.

Ich habe einen Laden gefunden, wo ich dieses Zombrex kaufen kann (die Aufgabe heisst One mans trash und führt einen in den Pawnshop, aber der verlangt 25.000 dafür, das kann ich also knicken)  ansonsten hab ich noch nirgends eins rumliegen sehen...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Mir sind gerade 2 zu rettende gestorben, wenn sie mir nicht folgen, selber schuld, was soll ich machen. Ich hab' keine Zeit, denen den ganzen Weg freizuräumen, wenn sie zu dämlich sind, hinter mir her zu laufen.
> 
> Ich habe einen Laden gefunden, wo ich dieses Zombrex kaufen kann (die Aufgabe heisst One mans trash und führt einen in den Pawnshop, aber der verlangt 25.000 dafür, das kann ich also knicken)  ansonsten hab ich noch nirgends eins rumliegen sehen...


 
Ja das Zeug ist teuer, ich weiß nur noch, das ein Postbote eine Lieferung hatte, müsstest suchen wo der rumsteht, der ist jedoch einer der Psychopaten, die werden meist durch einen kleinen Film eingeführt, und eben nicht leicht zu besiegen, sonst ich hatte mal in der Welt eine gefunden, kann dir nur nicht mehr sagen wo, da ich es schon lange nicht mehr gespielt habe.

Edit: Wir schweifen schon wieder stark vom Thema ab, gabs da nicht mal einen anderen Thread für. 


Spoiler



Klick mich!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Das mit Speichern auf den Toiletten gehört aber zum Spielprinzip, auch wenn es sehr umständlich und frustrierend ist die Toiletten zum Speichern zu erreichen. ...


 Man speichert auf den Toiletten ??? 

ROFL !!!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. November 2013)

Batman is fertig und jetzt mal wieder FallOut 3. Hab das irgendwie immer mal wieder angefangen und nie fertig gespielt. Im Moment hat's mich jedenfalls wieder gepackt. Mal gucken ob ich es diesmal fertig krieg  

Zu TR:
Irgendwie fand ich das maximal "ganz nett". Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl da nur irgendwelchen Collectibles nachzujagen, was ich persönlich ziemlich langweilig finde. Klar ich könnte mich auf die Story konzentrieren, aber bei TR hatte ich immer das Gefühl, dass ich dann fast die Hälfte des Spieles und der Geschichte verpasse wenn ich nicht wenigstens ein paar Sammelitems such. Die Collectibles haben sie ja schon mit Legend eingeführt, aber da hats mich nicht gestört, weil ich die auch einfach ignorieren konnte ohne das Gefühl zu haben was zu verpassen. Deswegen staubt TR 2013 im Moment vor sich hin, weil mir das zu doof geworden ist. vllt. beende ich es nach dem ich Fallout 3 entweder durch oder wieder weggelegt habe.


----------



## Exar-K (11. November 2013)

Ich bin am Wochenende mit Jericho fertig geworden und habe mit Arkham Origins und Marlow Briggs begonnen.
Jericho hatte ein extrem abruptes Ende, war aber insgesamt ein ganz nettes Spielchen.

Außerdem weitergemacht bei:
Path of Exile
Supreme Commander
Wind Waker HD

Und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken Battle Worlds: Kronos zu kaufen.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (11. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich könnt noch mehr Minuspunkte aufzählen.
> Die blassen Charaktere, die einem kaum in Erinnerung bleiben (Im Gegensatz zu Uncharted).
> Der zu leichte Schwierigkeitsgrad, der "Survival-Blick", der im grunde genau zeigt was zu tun ist und wo man klettern muss (sieht man aber anhand der Felsen auch so, die Kletterstellen sehen immer gleich aus), und der quasi ein Walkthrough-Werkzeug ist.
> Die Wölfe, die einem am Anfang schön einer nach dem anderen per QTE ins Gesicht hüpfen, statt im Rudel anzugreifen.
> ...


 
So, zurück aus dem doppelt verlängerten Wochenende  Jo, ich spiels freiwillig. Einmal, damit ich's von der Platte löschen kann, zum anderen, weil's mich interessiert. War nie ein Fan der alten TR-Teile, hab den ersten und zweiten damals nach jeweils 1-2h weggelegt. Nicht meins. Der neue ist zwar flach wie eine Flunder, aber unterhaltsam inszeniert. Danach ist btw wieder Dark Souls dran, falls dich das beruhigt


----------



## LordCrash (11. November 2013)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> So, zurück aus dem doppelt verlängerten Wochenende  Jo, ich spiels freiwillig. Einmal, damit ich's von der Platte löschen kann, zum anderen, weil's mich interessiert. War nie ein Fan der alten TR-Teile, hab den ersten und zweiten damals nach jeweils 1-2h weggelegt. Nicht meins. Der neue ist zwar flach wie eine Flunder, aber unterhaltsam inszeniert. Danach ist btw wieder Dark Souls dran, falls dich das beruhigt


 Mich beunruhigt das eher...


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (11. November 2013)

GTA 5 und AC1 beende ich vorher auch noch? Jetzt wieder beruhigt? Was kann ich tun?


----------



## LordCrash (11. November 2013)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> GTA 5 und AC1 beende ich vorher auch noch? Jetzt wieder beruhigt? Was kann ich tun?


 Haha, war doch nur ein kleiner Scherz... 

Du darfst spielen, was immer dir beliebt.


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2013)

gestern mal in *mark of the ninja* (aus irgendeinem bundle) reingeschnuppert.
wow, das könnt wirklich richtig cool sein!


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (11. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Haha, war doch nur ein kleiner Scherz...
> 
> Du darfst spielen, was immer dir beliebt.


 
Weiß ich doch. Meins war auch nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## LordCrash (11. November 2013)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch. Meins war auch nicht ernst gemeint


 Du könntest dir natürlich auch einfach die Testversion von AC4 (PC???) klauen und mir sagen, ob es gut ist, wenn du mir eine Freude machen willst....


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gestern mal in *mark of the ninja* (aus irgendeinem bundle) reingeschnuppert.
> wow, das könnt wirklich richtig cool sein!


 
Ist es ja auch. 


EDITH: So, Dark Souls ist geschafft. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun kommt Demons Souls dran, aber erst noch ein paar Tage Lego Marvel Super Heroes zur Ablenkung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nun kommt Demons Souls dran, aber erst noch ein paar Tage Lego Marvel Super Heroes zur Ablenkung.



Top 

Ich habe heute mit der Testversion der Enhanced Edition zu Baldur's Gate 2 angefangen. Bin gerade aus Irenicus' Dungeon rausgekommen und kannte noch alle Fallen-Positionen aus dem Gedächtnis ^^
Kommt davon, wenn man ein Spiel 13. Mal durchspielt


----------



## MichaelG (11. November 2013)

Aktuell läuft noch bei mir Brotherhood. Hoffe ich schaffe Brotherhood noch bis AC4 kommt. Dann lege ich AC4 ein.


----------



## McDrake (11. November 2013)

Grad eben Call of Juarez Gunslinger durchgespielt.
Hatte das Ding schon länger auf dem Radar, weil mir die Demo sehr gefallen hatte. 
Jetzt wars grad relativ günstig und die 7.50 € definitiv wert.


----------



## Enisra (11. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Top
> 
> Ich habe heute mit der Testversion der Enhanced Edition zu Baldur's Gate 2 angefangen. Bin gerade aus Irenicus' Dungeon rausgekommen und kannte noch alle Fallen-Positionen aus dem Gedächtnis ^^
> Kommt davon, wenn man ein Spiel 13. Mal durchspielt


 
ist das eigentlich wie das ... SD-Remake vom ersten Teil oder haben die diesmal ordentlicher dran geschraubt?


----------



## LordCrash (11. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell läuft noch bei mir Brotherhood. Hoffe ich schaffe Brotherhood noch bis AC4 kommt. Dann lege ich AC4 ein.


 Ich hab Brotherhood zu 99,5% durch und hab mich jetzt an Revelations gemacht. Vielleicht schaff ich doch noch alle AC Teile, bevor AC 4raus kommt...


----------



## MichaelG (11. November 2013)

Mußt Du nicht mal arbeiten ?  . Wenn ich 2-3 mal die Woche für 2-3 Stunden zum zocken komme ist das momentan aktuell viel.


----------



## LordCrash (11. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mußt Du nicht mal arbeiten ?  . Wenn ich 2-3 mal die Woche für 2-3 Stunden zum zocken komme ist das momentan aktuell viel.


 Arbeiten? Stimmt, das sollte ich ja auch mal wieder...


----------



## golani79 (12. November 2013)

Hab gerade Assassins Creed 1 durchgespielt - insgesamt ein ziemlich gutes Spiel, das mir mit fortschreitendem Verlauf immer besser gefallen hat. Ein wenig mehr Feintuning beim Kampf- und beim "Parcours"system wär noch ganz nett gewesen, aber das sind eigentlich nur kleinere Kritikpunkte.

Von der Story her gibts zwar am Ende noch ein paar Kopfnüsse, aber irgendwie kann ich mir schon nen Reim machen.
Will aber wissen, wie es weitergeht / was noch so im Dunkeln verborgen ist und bin schon am Laden von Teil 2 

Hab ~17 - 18h benötigt für AC1, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich nicht alle Challenges gemacht habe, geschweige denn, alle Flaggen gesammelt habe


----------



## LordCrash (12. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab gerade Assassins Creed 1 durchgespielt - insgesamt ein ziemlich gutes Spiel, das mir mit fortschreitendem Verlauf immer besser gefallen hat. Ein wenig mehr Feintuning beim Kampf- und beim "Parcours"system wär noch ganz nett gewesen, aber das sind eigentlich nur kleinere Kritikpunkte.
> 
> Von der Story her gibts zwar am Ende noch ein paar Kopfnüsse, aber irgendwie kann ich mir schon nen Reim machen.
> Will aber wissen, wie es weitergeht / was noch so im Dunkeln verborgen ist und bin schon am Laden von Teil 2
> ...


Wenn du alles zur AC Story wissen willst, musst du auch jeden Teil spielen. Dann hast du noch VIELE Stunden guter Spieleunterhaltung vor dir...


----------



## Enisra (12. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn du alles zur AC Story wissen willst, musst du auch jeden Teil spielen. Dann hast du noch VIELE Stunden guter Spieleunterhaltung vor dir...


 
aber, aber, aber Ubisoft sagt doch da ist immer so ein tolles Video am Anfang das man gleich mit dem neuesten Teil einsteigen kann


----------



## LordCrash (12. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> aber, aber, aber Ubisoft sagt doch da ist immer so ein tolles Video am Anfang das man gleich mit dem neuesten Teil einsteigen kann


 Können ist relativ. Es ist sicherlich möglich, Spaß mit den Spielen zu haben, ohne alle Teile gespielt zu haben. Allerdings ist es sehr gut möglich, dass man dann noch weniger von der Mysterystory im Hintergrund versteht. Außerdem sind AC 2 + Brotherhood + Revelations eigentlich wirklich chronologisch aufeinander aufbauende Spiele mit den gleichen Charakteren in beiden Zeitlinien...


----------



## Enisra (12. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Können ist relativ. Es ist sicherlich möglich, Spaß mit den Spielen zu haben, ohne alle Teile gespielt zu haben. Allerdings ist es sehr gut möglich, dass man dann noch weniger von der Mysterystory im Hintergrund versteht. Außerdem sind AC 2 + Brotherhood + Revelations eigentlich wirklich chronologisch aufeinander aufbauende Spiele mit den gleichen Charakteren in beiden Zeitlinien...


 
ja ne, das war ja auch mehr nur so ne Anspielung auf den Kappes den die Firmen immer wieder erzählen, das ja angeblich man garnicht die anderen Teile gespielt haben muss


----------



## golani79 (12. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn du alles zur AC Story wissen willst, musst du auch jeden Teil spielen. Dann hast du noch VIELE Stunden guter Spieleunterhaltung vor dir...


 
Hehe .. Brotherhood befindet sich auch schon in meiner Liste und muss nur noch geladen werden.
Revelations werd ich mir auch holen und AC3 hab ich über PS+ bekommen


----------



## Enisra (12. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hehe .. Brotherhood befindet sich auch schon in meiner Liste und muss nur noch geladen werden.
> Revelations werd ich mir auch holen und AC3 hab ich über PS+ bekommen


 
das gab´s AUCH dafür? Okay


----------



## golani79 (12. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> das gab´s AUCH dafür? Okay


 
Joa, einige ziemlich gute Titel dabei in den letzten Monaten:
AC3, Demons Souls, Metal Gear Rising Revengance, Remember Me, Far Cry 3, Dragons Dogma, X-Com, ...


----------



## golani79 (13. November 2013)

Bin zwar eigentlich noch ziemlich am Anfang, aber irgendwie doch schon wieder mittendrinn.
Schöne Grüße aus Florenz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find ich bisher sehr gut gelungen das Spiel und man merkt auch an den Detailverbesserungen, wie die Erfahrung vom Vorgänger mit in diesen Titel eingeflossen ist.
Gefällt mir


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. November 2013)

Yeah ! Malik darf weiter Polygon-Luft atmen, Scharfschützengewehr und Taifun-Augmentierung sei Dank. 

Bin gestern wieder gute 3 Stunden nicht von "DE:HR" losgekommen. Ich liebe es... 

Und ich muss meinen anfänglichen Kritikpunkt revidieren:
Die deutsche Sprachausgabe ist doch ziemlich gut, die Paar NPCs mit semi-professionellen Sprechern zu Beginn haben nur einen falschen Ersteindruck bewirkt. Im Laufe der weiteren Spielstunden konnte ich keine weiteren Total-Ausfälle ausmachen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bin zwar eigentlich noch ziemlich am Anfang, aber irgendwie doch schon wieder mittendrinn.
> Schöne Grüße aus Florenz
> 
> 
> ...


 Dann warte mal bis du in Venedig landest. Für mich der schönste Ort des gesamten Spiels.


----------



## LordCrash (13. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann warte mal bis du in Venedig landest. Für mich der schönste Ort des gesamten Spiels.


 Kann aber auch nicht mit Konstantinopel mithalten (in Revelations). Also da haben sich die Grafiker bei Ubisoft bzw. die Art Designer wirklich selbst übertroffen. Ich habe selten ein derart stimmungsvolles Setting gesehen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. November 2013)

Nachdem ich mir mal just for Fun einige Gameplay-Videos zu "DE:HR" angesehen habe, ist mir etwas bei mir aufgefallen:
Obwohl ich alle Regler auf max. Anschlag gestellt habe und die Optik als Ganzes ganz okay aussieht, werfen die NPCs keine Schatten. Ist das ein Bug oder woran könnte das liegen ? Schalte ich die Schatten aus, verschwinden alle Umgebungsschatten, also hat die Funktion schon seinen Sinn. Aber warum tut sich nichts bei den Charakteren ? Ich versteh das gerade nicht... 

Hat da jemand eine Erklärung dazu ? Irgendwie wurmt mich das gerade...

Edit:
Glaube, ich war voreilig. Bei entsprechender Beleuchtung werfen die NPCs doch Schatten, anderorts kann man nur einen leichten Schattenwurf um deren Füße erkennen. Trotzdem komisch...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (14. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bin zwar eigentlich noch ziemlich am Anfang, aber irgendwie doch schon wieder mittendrinn.
> Schöne Grüße aus Florenz
> 
> 
> ...



AC2 hab ich auch verschlungen. Genialer Titel  Brotherhood war dann leider schnell wieder die Luft raus. Werd ich aber bei Gelegenheit auch noch mal anpacken.


----------



## LordCrash (14. November 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> AC2 hab ich auch verschlungen. Genialer Titel  Brotherhood war dann leider schnell wieder die Luft raus. Werd ich aber bei Gelegenheit auch noch mal anpacken.


 Brotherhood ist eigentlich genau wie AC 2. Kann ich mir nicht erklären, wie man AC 2 für genial halten kann aber Brotherhood nicht mag. Das ist einfach "mehr vom Gleichen" mit ein paar neuen Sachen oben drauf...


----------



## Monalye (15. November 2013)

Ich hab' mir RAGE nochmal installiert, weil ich mir den Anarchie-Code gekauft hatte. Auch beim 2. Mal spielen ist das Spiel einfach großartig, es hat mich schon wieder total in seinen Bann gezogen  Diesmal suche ich alle Ecken ab und auch alle Sammelkarten zu finden, damit ich in Wellsprings beim Kartenspiel mehr Auswahl habe. Fürs erste Mal durchspielen hab ich 38 Stunden gebraucht, ich weiß, sehr langsam, dehalb weil ich viel rumschludder und alles absuche, damit mir nichts entgeht , bin gespannt, ob ich es diesmal schneller schaffe

Ich bin schon neugierig, wann ich den Zusatzinhalt zur Anarchie-Edition bekomme, vor allem auf den Buggy und den Eliteanzug freu ich mich besonders


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2013)

Hab gerade das mit 7 Euro billig erstandene *"Splinter Cell - Black List"* runtergeladen, installiert und eingerichtet.
Ersteindruck:  Joah, ziemlich nett. Sam Fisher sieht zwar mit seinem glänzenden  Schädel wie eine polierte Action-Figur aus, aber sonst... 
Allerdings ist die Musik eine echte Geschmackssache. Dieses techno-/elektro-artige Gedudel gefällt mir nicht so recht, da war der Soundtrack zu "Convictions" um Klassen besser, gar epischer.


----------



## Acheem (16. November 2013)

Achso: Und natürlich CreepTD <3 (Pro Tipp an Liebhaber für Tower Defense Game  )


----------



## Monalye (16. November 2013)

Ich hab' nun den Eliteanzug und den Buggy aus der Anarchie-Edition bekommen, vor allem der Buggy ist absolut genial  Ich bild mir ein, das der sogar leichter zu lenken ist, als die anderen Fahrzeuge und auch mehr aushält... kann aber auch subjektiv sein, auf jeden Fall die Optik ist cool


----------



## LordCrash (16. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' nun den Eliteanzug und den Buggy aus der Anarchie-Edition bekommen, vor allem der Buggy ist absolut genial  Ich bild mir ein, das der sogar leichter zu lenken ist, als die anderen Fahrzeuge und auch mehr aushält... kann aber auch subjektiv sein, auf jeden Fall die Optik ist cool


 Äh, von welchem Spiel redest du???


----------



## Enisra (16. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Äh, von welchem Spiel redest du???


 
na Rage, siehe den Post von Gestern


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Äh, von welchem Spiel redest du???


 Jenes, welches sie immer in Rage bringt...


----------



## Monalye (16. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Äh, von welchem Spiel redest du???


 


Enisra schrieb:


> na Rage, siehe den Post von Gestern



Ja genau, von RAGE, ich hatte es ja schon einmal durchgespielt, aber da hatte ich keine Anarchie-Edition. Als es die Anarchie-Edition jetzt um 4,90 im Laden gab, hab' ich zugeschlagen, weil mir das Spiel so irrsinnig gut gefallen hat. Jetzt spiel ich es nochmal durch, einen Schwierigkeitsgrad höher und mit den Items aus der Anarchie-Edition 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jenes, welches sie immer in Rage bringt...



Nuss 

Wie gesagt, das Spiel hab ich immer noch, ich bin nicht sicher, aber der Code allein sollte ja auch reichen (STEAM). Wer ihn haben mag (nur Grundspiel, keine Anarchie-Edition) bitte einfach melden. Falls er funktioniert ohne DVD.... die DVD dazu hab' ich natürlich auch und ich kann sie auch gerne verschicken, falls es wer von euch haben mag... übrigens 100 % uncut 
Edit: klarerweise verschenke ich das Spiel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Nuss


 Danke, Mäuschen.


----------



## svd (16. November 2013)

Mona spielt "RAGE: Anarchy Edition". Ich bin da nicht über das erste Kaff hinausgekommen. Müsste jetzt mit dem Buggy zur ersten großen Ansiedlung düsen.

Dank eines großzügigen Geschenks spiele ich gerade "Call of Duty: Ghosts".
Der Auftakt im All hat mir sehr gut gefallen, auch wenn es kein Novum ist ("No One Lives Forever"), hat es bisher keine so (relativ) hübsche Umsetzung gegeben. Kräftige Farben, ordentliche Texturen, es erinnert sogar ein wenig an "James Bond: Moonraker".
Größtes Manko ist Spielfigur. Stumm wie ein Fischstäbchen. Und selbst die sind wesentlich lauter, wenn sie am Verbrennen sind...

Leider wirst du viel zu schnell zurück auf den Boden der Realität geholt. Obwohl es an Vegetation und Partikeleffekten nicht mangelt, wirkt das Spiel einfach nicht mehr frisch. So gibt es kaum etwas, dass nicht diesen "wie schonmal gegessen... und dann nochmal gegessen" Eindruck erweckt. 
Ein weiteres Mal spielst du das Weichei, dass von einer Druckwelle umgehauen und von NPCs durch die Gegend geschleift wirst.
Und wie üblich erinnert dich das Spiel alle paar Meter an die Tastaturbelegung...

Die größte Neuerung ist, dass dieses Mal auch auf deutscher Seite gekämpft wird. Nun gut, es ist die Seite eines deutschen Schäferhundes. Der ist dafür aber wirklich lieb (aber taff, er blinzelt nicht mal) geworden. Und scheint einen höheren Rang als du zu bekleiden, denn er wird von NPCs begrüßt und gibt schon mal den Befehl zum Angriff... 

Nun gut, Multiplayer interessiert mich ja nicht die blaue Bohne. Aber mal luege, was die nächsten Schäfer(hund)stündchen noch in petto haben.


----------



## LordCrash (16. November 2013)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten....


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab gerade das mit 7 Euro billig erstandene *"Splinter Cell - Black List"* runtergeladen


 
Und wo kriegt man das jetzt schon so billig her?


----------



## Mothman (16. November 2013)

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber gab es das nicht mal bei Amazon ganz billig?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Und wo kriegt man das jetzt schon so billig her?


 Ein neues PCG-Forenmitglied hat mir ein Angebot gemacht, das ich nicht ablehnen konnte...


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein neues PCG-Forenmitglied hat mir ein Angebot gemacht, das ich nicht ablehnen konnte...


 
Käufliche, eklige Nutte du 

PS: aber falls du wen fürn Koop brauchst, meld dich ruhig trotzdem^^


----------



## svd (16. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Käufliche, eklige Nutte du
> 
> PS: aber falls du wen fürn Koop brauchst, meld dich ruhig trotzdem^^


 
Hast du eigentlich den "Desert Camo Fisher" in deiner Sammlung? Schießt mir immer durch den Kopf, wenn ich ihn im Laden stehen seh.

So, immer noch "COD:Ghosts". Erinnert ihr euch an die "Zat'Nik'Tel Deutschen" aus COD2? D.h. der erste Schuss bereitet ihnen große Schmerzen, sie taumeln und verlieren evtl. ihren Helm, bevor sie der zweite Schuss tötet?
Hmm, gefühlt verhalten sich die Gegner in Ghosts teilweise genauso. Durch und durch ein traditioneller Shooter, hehe.
Die Schleichpassagen mit Hund sind aber wesentlich witziger als die, erbärmlich gescheiterten, Versuche der letzten Spiele, ein Erlebnis à la "Das erste Mal Pripyat" zu schaffen.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. November 2013)

Zur Zeit GTA 5 Online auf der Playstation 3.


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. November 2013)

Sitze weiterhin an BG 2: Enhanced Edition. Mit der Vampirin Hexxat gibt es einen neuen Charakter, dazu noch die drei alten Bekannten aus der ersten EE. Besonders schön für böse Partys, die brauchen jetzt nicht mehr unbedingt Jan Jansen mitzunehmen, obwohl der Gnom natürlich genial ist 
Ich frage mich mittlerweile aber echt, wie ich damals das Interface ausgehalten habe. Im Kampf ist ja alles halb so schlimm, aber solche Sachen wie gerade mal ein Schnell-Zauberslot (oder gar keiner) für Mulit-Klassen-Charaktere oder die Unmöglichkeit, Charaktere mit Schwert und Schild flott auf einen Bogen umsteigen zu lassen (wegen zweihändig und so ^^), zerren mittlerweile ganz schön an meinen Nerven. Da hätte es mir besser gefallen, wenn die Entwickler die Benutzerführung wirklich mal komplett umgemodelt und nicht nur die Anzahl an stapelbaren Objekten erhöht hätten. Mal sehen, wann der Test folgt, ich hab gerade erst die de'Arnise-Festung von Trollen gesäubert.


----------



## Monalye (17. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Sitze weiterhin an BG 2: Enhanced Edition.



Was war schnel BG2 nochmal?

Leute, ich kann jedem der Shooter liebt echt zum neuen Painkiller raten, es entgeht euch echt etwas .  Ich hab' mir schon vor 2 Wochen das letzte DLC (Demonic Vacation at the Blood Sea) gekauft (Steam) und jetzt mal installiert, ich bin hin und weg. Vor allem auch die Grafik hat absolut nichts mehr mit Painkiller aus früheren Zeiten zu tun, wenn ich mich nicht irre ist H&D mit der Unreal3 Engine gemacht, das letzte DLC schaut einfach nur noch Hammer aus. 
Dazu auch noch der Soundtrack, der total super dazu passt. Normalerweise steh ich ja nicht so auf Heavy-Metal, aber das passt bei dem Spiel wie das gelbe zum Ei. Ich freu mich jetzt auf einen gemütlichen Painkiller-Nachmittag mit dem letzten DLC.


----------



## golani79 (17. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Was war schnel BG2 nochmal?


 
Baldurs Gate 2


----------



## LordCrash (17. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Was war schnel BG2 nochmal?


 
Epic Fail


----------



## Rabowke (17. November 2013)

Wie ist dieses Remake so? Besser als der erste Versuch?


----------



## LordCrash (17. November 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie ist dieses Remake so? Besser als der erste Versuch?


 Scheinbar ja, habe es aber selbst noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## Monalye (17. November 2013)

Ich bin grad wieder mal schwer von PCG.de beeindruckt. Ich spiel gerade das neueste DLC von Painkiller und komme dabei (wie soll's auch anders sein) nicht weiter. Also hab' ich es gegoogelt und finde einen News-Beitrag dazu Painkiller: Hell & Damnation - "Demonic Vacation at the Blood Sea"-DLC auf Steam erschienen, wie konnte ich den als Painkillerfan übersehen?
PCG ihr müsst irgendwas zur Sichtbarkeit eurer Beiträge tun, mir ist schon soviel entgangen das mich brennend interessiert hätte, was ich dann hinterher irgendwann beim Googlen finde. Mir war bisher gar nicht bewusst, wie konstant eigentlich über PK berichtet wurde


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. November 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie ist dieses Remake so? Besser als der erste Versuch?


 Ich glaub genau da liegt das Problem: es ist ja nicht wirklich nen Remake, sondern im Grunde ne Neuauflage. Was interessant ist: BG1 und BG2 werden im Prinzip jetzt noch mal von verschiedenen Seiten neu bewertet - mit all ihren Stärken und Schwächen die ein Spiel aus der Ära eben hat. Da sieht man mal wie spielbar diese Titel für heutige Verhältnisse noch sind und wieviel dann doch nostalgische Verklärung ist / war


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. November 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie ist dieses Remake so? Besser als der erste Versuch?



Es macht bisher, was Bugs angeht, einen besseren Eindruck als Teil 1. Ich hatte nur einen, der war dann aber ziemlich groß: Nach dem Speichern per Quicksave waren plötzlich alle erledigten Gegner da, alle Quests zurückgesetzt, alle Areale unerkundet. Laden eines älteren Spielstands hat das Ganze behoben und seitdem hatte ich das Problem auch nicht mehr. Daneben gibt es einige nervige Sachen, etwa dass man Auflösung und Hotkeys nicht selbst einstellen darf - das Config-Tool, das sogar schon das Original vor 13 Jahren besaß, habe ich bislang nicht finden können. Dazu kommt, dass beim Interface wirklich nur minimalste Änderungen vorgenommen wurden. Von den neuen Inhalten habe ich bis auf die Charaktere noch nicht viel gesehen, aber das war bei einem 200-Stunden-Spiel zu erwarten. Dennoch empfinde ich den Kaufpreis von ca. 25 € bisher als nicht gerechtfertigt für das bisschen Polierarbeit der Entwickler. Also das gleiche Problem wie bei Teil 1. Test folgt nächste Woche.


----------



## Monalye (17. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nach dem Speichern per Quicksave waren plötzlich alle erledigten Gegner da, alle Quests zurückgesetzt, alle Areale unerkundet.



Lölz  das wär das richtige für mich, vor allem wo ich so gerne auf Quicksaves vergesse, was mich bei einem virtuellen Tod schon mal 1 - 2 Stunden zurückwerfen kann 
Da holzt man penibel alles ab, speichert stolz die geleistete Arbeit und darf von vorne beginnen


----------



## LordCrash (17. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Es macht bisher, was Bugs angeht, einen besseren Eindruck als Teil 1. Ich hatte nur einen, der war dann aber ziemlich groß: Nach dem Speichern per Quicksave waren plötzlich alle erledigten Gegner da, alle Quests zurückgesetzt, alle Areale unerkundet. Laden eines älteren Spielstands hat das Ganze behoben und seitdem hatte ich das Problem auch nicht mehr. Daneben gibt es einige nervige Sachen, etwa dass man Auflösung und Hotkeys nicht selbst einstellen darf - das Config-Tool, das sogar schon das Original vor 13 Jahren besaß, habe ich bislang nicht finden können. Dazu kommt, dass beim Interface wirklich nur minimalste Änderungen vorgenommen wurden. Von den neuen Inhalten habe ich bis auf die Charaktere noch nicht viel gesehen, aber das war bei einem 200-Stunden-Spiel zu erwarten. Dennoch empfinde ich den Kaufpreis von ca. 25 € bisher als nicht gerechtfertigt für das bisschen Polierarbeit der Entwickler. Also das gleiche Problem wie bei Teil 1. Test folgt nächste Woche.


Es wurde ja auch nie angekündigt bzw. behauptet, dass das Interface geändert werden würde und das ist imo auch gut so...

Wie lange sitzt du denn jetzt schon an BG2EE? Und machst du alle Nebenquests oder versuchst du nur die Hauptstory für den Test durchzubekommen?


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es wurde ja auch nie angekündigt bzw. behauptet, dass das Interface geändert werden würde und das ist imo auch gut so...


 
Nur weil etwas nicht angekündigt/Teil des Spielkonzepts ist, ist es ja nicht verboten, sich über dessen Fehlen aufzuregen, wenn dies den Spielspaß vermindet. Ich finde, eine Enhanced Edition hätte genau solche Sachen verbessern müssen, immerhin ist das Spiel, von dem wir hier reden 13 Jahre alt. Angesichts der sonstigen Änderungen (höhere Auflösungen, für die es auch Mods gibt, eine Zoom-Funktion und ein paar neue Figuren/Quests) frage ich mich wie schon bei Teil 1, was für eine Existenzberechtigung die EE hat.



> Wie lange sitzt du denn jetzt schon an BG2EE? Und machst du alle  Nebenquests oder versuchst du nur die Hauptstory für den Test  durchzubekommen?



Bisher so 25 Stunden. Und ich mache alles, was sich anbietet. Kangaxx & Co. werde ich aber wohl mal links liegen lassen, um mir stattdessen die neuen Begleiter-Aufträge anschauen zu können. Und in ToB muss ich auch noch mal reinlinsen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2013)

So, bin nach 34 Stunden mit *"Deus Ex: Human Revolution"* durch... Kaum zu glauben, wie lächerlich einfach der Endkampf war. 

Und falls es jemand interessiert:



Spoiler



Ich hab mich für die Selbstzerstörung entschieden. 



Allerdings glaube ich, etwas im Spiel verpasst zu haben. Näheres aus der Vergangenheit Jensens... Hab den alten PCG-Test herausgekramt und gelesen, dass man durch einen Detektiv oder so Adams Leben durchleuchten kann. Frage mich nur wo ich diesen Typ hätte finden sollen... 

Aber abgesehen davon: Ein wirklich, wirklich tolles Schleich-Action-RPG.


----------



## Enisra (17. November 2013)

tjoa
Ich hab Trick 17 gemacht und davor abgespeichert und somit ALLE Enden mitgenommen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> tjoa
> Ich hab Trick 17 gemacht und davor abgespeichert und somit ALLE Enden mitgenommen


 Habe ich ebenfalls, also gespeichert... Aber vom Gefühl her gefiel mir meine Entscheidung am besten. War in meinen Augen neutraler, menschlicher.

Irgendwie erinnert mich diese "Wähle das Ende"-Entscheidung ein wenig an das laut kritisierte Finale von "Mass Effect 3". War das nicht ziemlich das Gleiche oder gibt es da doch feine Unterschiede ?


----------



## Enisra (17. November 2013)

Wobei, als Prequel hat das Spiel ja auch den Nachteil, das egal welchen Punkt man nimmt, es immer auf Deus Ex hinnaus läuft, weswegen ich eher sagen würde, das ich keine Option genommen habe
viel wichtiger, hast du auch die Credits abgewartet? Stichwort Project D


----------



## LordCrash (17. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Habe ich ebenfalls, also gespeichert... Aber vom Gefühl her gefiel mir meine Entscheidung am besten. War in meinen Augen neutraler, menschlicher.
> 
> Irgendwie erinnert mich diese "Wähle das Ende"-Entscheidung ein wenig an das laut kritisierte Finale von "Mass Effect 3". War das nicht ziemlich das Gleiche oder gibt es da doch feine Unterschiede ?





Spoiler



Ich hab damals auch die Selbstzerstörung gewählt. Schien mir auch die menschlichere Option zu sein. Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung sind immer die richtige Wahl imo... 

Und ja, die Enden von DX HR, AC3 und Mass Effect 3 haben durchaus Gemeinsamkeiten. Bei allen darf man nur zwischen einem "Übel" wählen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. November 2013)

Ich hab gerade *Das Schwarze Auge: Demonicon* durchgespielt. Wie ich schon in anderen Threads dazu erzählt habe, so hat das Spiel eine schwache Grafik und Technik, dafür eine prima Geschichte und toll vertonte Dialoge. Es ist schon komisch, es ist kein überragendes Spiel, aber dennoch machte es irgendwie Spaß und ich hab den Kauf eigentlich nicht bereut.
Ich hoffe ja, dass die Entwickler noch eine Chance auf ein neues DSA-Spiel bekommen werden. Man müsste ihnen eben nur eine aktuelle Engine, wie beim Witchter beispielsweise, spendieren.


----------



## svd (18. November 2013)

So, habe "Ghosts" gerade beendet. 

Ein traditioneller Vertreter der Serie, mit allem, was halt so dazugehört, wie etwa:


Gegner, die du oft zweimal niederschießen musst (falls du nicht sauber den Schädel triffst)
und die solange spawnen, bis du endlich vorrückst
Abstürze und Unfälle mit diversen Transportmitteln
Schwäche- und Ohnmachtsanfälle
Moorhuhnsequenzen an stationären Geschützen oder in Fahrzeugen
furchtbar harte Kerle, die dich permanent zusabbeln und herumkommandieren
etc.

Es hatte durchaus seine Momente, im Großen und Ganzen war's aber, wie einen Michael Dudikoff oder Dolph Lundgren Film anzusehen. Auf VHS. (Mein PC packt die NextGen Grafik wohl nicht auf ganz hübsch. Hehe.)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wobei, als Prequel hat das Spiel ja auch den Nachteil, das egal welchen Punkt man nimmt, es immer auf Deus Ex hinnaus läuft, weswegen ich eher sagen würde, das ich keine Option genommen habe
> viel wichtiger, hast du auch die Credits abgewartet? Stichwort Project D


 Jepp. Aber da ich die Vorgänger bzw. zeitlichen Nachfolger nicht kenne, kann ich natürlich keine speziellen Verweise auf diese erkennen.


----------



## Rabowke (18. November 2013)

Ich häng immer noch am "neuen" Batman fest und irgendwie ist langsam die Luft raus. Der dritte Teil hat wirklich ein paar interessante Ideen, wie z.B. den Tathergang zu rekonstruieren und damit den eigentlichen Grundgedanken des Detektivs darzustellen.

Im Gegensatz dazu steht leider das immer gleiche Gameplay. 

Im Grunde gibt es drei "Szenarien":

* man kämpft sich den Weg frei um irgendwo reinzukommen, alle Gegner in dem Gebiet müssen ausgeschaltet sein damit es weiter geht
* man kämpft sich durch Korridore bzw. kleinere Räume / Hallen
* man kämpft in einer großen Halle gg. 6+ Gegner die alle schwer bewaffnet sind und diese muss man einzeln ausschalten

Die Bosskämpfe, von denen ich bislang leider noch nicht viel erleben durfte, sind eine positive Ausnahme, der Kampf gg. Deathstroke war wirklich gut inszeniert!


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich, etwas im Spiel verpasst zu haben. Näheres aus der Vergangenheit Jensens... Hab den alten PCG-Test herausgekramt und gelesen, dass man durch einen Detektiv oder so Adams Leben durchleuchten kann. Frage mich nur wo ich diesen Typ hätte finden sollen...



Den (sterbenden) Typen triffst du im Rahmen einer Nebenquest, eventuell hast du ihn verpasst. Achtung, SPOILER:

Brent Radford - Deus Ex Wiki


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Den (sterbenden) Typen triffst du im Rahmen einer Nebenquest, eventuell hast du ihn verpasst. Achtung, SPOILER:
> 
> Brent Radford - Deus Ex Wiki


 Dachte ich mir. Wo und wann hätte man den denn antreffen können ? (Hab extra nicht ins Deus Ex-Wiki reingeschielt, bevor jemand fragt)


----------



## Lightbringer667 (18. November 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Bosskämpfe, von denen ich bislang leider noch nicht viel erleben durfte, sind eine positive Ausnahme, der Kampf gg. Deathstroke war wirklich gut inszeniert!


 
Erwarte dir da mal nicht zu viel. Der einzige, der etwas fordert, ist der letzte Endgegner - und selbst den hab ich in wenigen Anläufen gepackt, sobald man mal verstanden hat wies funktioniert. Da war AC auch fordernder. 


Spoiler



Blöderweise ist das Spiel dann ganz plötzlich vorbei. Man hätte da noch gut weitererzählen können, aber es bricht dann im Grunde einfach ab.


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir. Wo und wann hätte man den denn antreffen können ? (Hab extra nicht ins Deus Ex-Wiki reingeschielt, bevor jemand fragt)


 
Du kriegst sie vom Sariff-Sicherheitscheff Francis in Detroit nach der Quest, die mit dem Bosskampf gegen die Cyber-Tussi endet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Du kriegst sie vom Sariff-Sicherheitscheff Francis in Detroit nach der Quest, die mit dem Bosskampf gegen die Cyber-Tussi endet.


 Oh... also so ziemlich in der Mitte des Spiels... Hmm... Naja... Jetzt wo ich durch bin, hab ich jetzt nicht die Muß mir diese Quest nochmal rauszupicken. Spätestens wenn der DC bei Steam zum Salesprice zu haben ist, könnte ich mir evtl. einen zweiten Durchgang antun.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. November 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Bosskämpfe, von denen ich bislang leider noch nicht viel erleben durfte, sind eine positive Ausnahme, der Kampf gg. Deathstroke war wirklich gut inszeniert!


 
Spielerisch ist "Arkham Origins" ein komplett innovationsloser Aufguss von "Arkham City" (allerdings wird das sehr gute Gameplay dadurch nicht zwingend schlechter!) - aber meines Erachtens ist es WB Montreal, storytechnisch noch eine ordentliche Schippe drauf zu legen. Ich hab's durch und finde, dass "Arkham Origins" von allen drei Batman-Spielen die am besten erzählte Geschichte bietet, inklusive einiger interessanter Wendungen und Einsichten.


----------



## Rabowke (18. November 2013)

Vllt. hab ich mich auch einfach an den Batman Spielen "überspielt", ich hab AA relativ lang unbeachtet gelassen, dann kurz vor Release von AC durchgespielt, danach sofort AC und jetzt halt AO.

Die Einführung vom Joker war sehr gelungen wie ich finde, ohne jetzt hier zuviel zu spoilern.


----------



## Exar-K (18. November 2013)

Ich hab bislang nur das Schiff inkl. Deathstroke, sowie einige Nebentätigkeiten erledigt und bislang sind noch keine Abnutzungserscheinungen aufgetreten. Noch hat mich das Spiel aber nicht so gepackt wie seine beiden Vorgänger.

Allerdings werde ich es jetzt etwas gemächlicher angehen lassen und erst einige andere Spiele weiterzocken. Batman ist was für die Vorweihnachtszeit. Passt irgendwie ziemlich gut.


----------



## Rabowke (18. November 2013)

Dachte Glühwein-Koma-saufen ist bei deiner Dorfjugend sehr beliebt in der Vorweihnachtszeit? 



Ich überleg ob ich mir Transport Tycoon für mein iPad kaufe und dann mit in den Urlaub nehme, eigentlich wollte ich ja meine technischen Geräte bis auf Handy & Kindle zu Hause lassen.


----------



## Exar-K (18. November 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dachte Glühwein-Koma-saufen ist bei deiner Dorfjugend sehr beliebt in der Vorweihnachtszeit?


 Mit Glühwein kannst du mich jagen, ich trinke Grog.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2013)

Ich denke nach den 34 Stunden *"Deus Ex*" werde ich mir als nächstes einen "kleinen Happen für zwischendurch" antun und *"Alan Wake's American Nightmare" *anzocken. Soll ja mit 5 - 7 Stunden im überschaubaren Rahmen liegen.

Und danach - denke ich - ist *"Splinter Cell: Black List"* an der Reihe.


----------



## Chemenu (18. November 2013)

Hab gerade *Shelter *durchgespielt, nachdem es am Wochenende endlich mal in einem Weekend Sale günstiger angeboten wurde.
Hat mir echt gut gefallen, eine sehr gute Idee ziemlich nett umgesetzt. 
Die Grafik hat ihren ganz eigenen Charme mit diesem Papier-Look und die Viecher sind einfach zu süß wenn sie quieken und um Futter betteln. 
Leider hab ich nur zwei von den kleinen Rackern durchgebracht. Die anderen drei sind dem Wasser, dem Vogel und der Dunkelheit zum Opfer gefallen. 
Weiß jemand ob es auch möglich ist alle bis zum Ende durchzubringen?


----------



## Chemenu (21. November 2013)

Hab gestern Abend (endlich) mit Prey angefangen. 
Normalerweise schaue ich mir keine Let's Plays an, aber bei dem hier musste ich echt lachen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=il03m2Ib55k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. November 2013)

Ich muss glaube ich mal ne Pause bei BG2 einlegen. Test ist fertig und nach 60 Spielstunden möchte ich gerne mal wieder was anderes sehen. Vielleicht guck ich mir morgen mal Contrast an. Zeit dazu hätte ich, muss glücklicherweise nur einen halben Tag arbeiten


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. November 2013)

Hab jetzt nebenher mal FEAR angefangen, das ich dank Humble Bundle ungeschnitten bekommen habe. Ist natürlich ziemlich old-school das Ding  Ich finde die Geschichte auch ganz schön lahm, aber die Gefechte spielen sich angenehm flott und knackig - und Gelegentlich wirds auch mal nen bissle gruslig. Insgesamt erinnert es mich vom Gameplay bisher (ca. 3 Spielstunden) stark an HL 1


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich muss glaube ich mal ne Pause bei BG2 einlegen. Test ist fertig und nach 60 Spielstunden möchte ich gerne mal wieder was anderes sehen. Vielleicht guck ich mir morgen mal Contrast an. Zeit dazu hätte ich, muss glücklicherweise nur einen halben Tag arbeiten


 
Dann darsf du es jetzt gern mir ausleihen


----------



## LordCrash (21. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich muss glaube ich mal ne Pause bei BG2 einlegen. Test ist fertig und nach 60 Spielstunden möchte ich gerne mal wieder was anderes sehen. Vielleicht guck ich mir morgen mal Contrast an. Zeit dazu hätte ich, muss glücklicherweise nur einen halben Tag arbeiten


 60 Stunden? Phhh, ich hab in diversen AC Spielen über 160 Stunden versenkt in den letzten 4 Wochen und mit AC4 hab ich noch nicht mal angefangen...


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> 60 Stunden? Phhh, ich hab in diversen AC Spielen über 160 Stunden versenkt in den letzten 4 Wochen und mit AC4 hab ich noch nicht mal angefangen...


 
160 Stunden in den letzten 4 Wochen? Das ist aber schon krass, das sind ja fast 6 Stunden pro Tag 
Ich hab im Moment kaum Zeit zum zocken, gerade mal 3 Stunden in den letzten 2 Wochen


----------



## LordCrash (21. November 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> 160 Stunden in den letzten 4 Wochen? Das ist aber schon krass, das sind ja fast 6 Stunden pro Tag
> Ich hab im Moment kaum Zeit zum zocken, gerade mal 3 Stunden in den letzten 2 Wochen


 Tja, vielleicht sollte ich auch mal wieder was arbeiten, da hast du durchaus recht.... 

Du bist doch Student, oder nicht? Wie kann man da in 2 Wochen nur 3 Stunden Zeit zum Zocken haben?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht sollte ich auch mal wieder was arbeiten, da hast du durchaus recht....
> 
> Du bist doch Student, oder nicht? Wie kann man da in 2 Wochen nur 3 Stunden Zeit zum Zocken haben?


 
Gibt ja auch noch ein paar Dinge außerhalb der Zockerwelt, die man spielen kann. 

Ich muss seit dieser Woche wieder arbeiten und komme gerade nicht viel zum zocken, aber mein Herz gehört immer noch Borderlands 2 zur Zeit.


----------



## LordCrash (21. November 2013)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch noch ein paar Dinge außerhalb der Zockerwelt, die man spielen kann.
> 
> Ich muss seit dieser Woche wieder arbeiten und komme gerade nicht viel zum zocken, aber mein Herz gehört immer noch Borderlands 2 zur Zeit.


 Hehe, Borderlands 2 ist ja auch so ein Spiel, in das man ewig Zeit versenken kann...


----------



## Lukecheater (22. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du bist doch Student, oder nicht? Wie kann man da in 2 Wochen nur 3 Stunden Zeit zum Zocken haben?


 
Indem man noch andere Dinge zu tun hat und, öh, studiert?


----------



## LordCrash (22. November 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Indem man noch andere Dinge zu tun hat und, öh, studiert?


 Naja, das liegt dann eher an anderen Hobbies und nicht unbedingt am Studium. Oder man macht was falsch...


----------



## Enisra (22. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, das liegt dann eher an anderen Hobbies und nicht unbedingt am Studium. Oder man macht was falsch...


 
naja, studiert halt nicht jeder Gemanistik auf Lehramt


----------



## LordCrash (22. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, studiert halt nicht jeder Gemanistik auf Lehramt


 Ach, ich kenne jede Menge Studenten unterschiedlichster Studiengänge und die wenigsten leider an Überarbeitung. Höchstens mal für ein paar Wochen im Jahr, wenn wieder Klausuren anstehen...


----------



## golani79 (22. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, das liegt dann eher an anderen Hobbies und nicht unbedingt am Studium. Oder man macht was falsch...


 
Hm ... also mein Studium ist meistens eigentlich ziemlich stressig.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du bist doch Student, oder nicht? Wie kann man da in 2 Wochen nur 3 Stunden Zeit zum Zocken haben?


 
Ein Studium kann sehr anstrengend sein, wenn man es richtig macht   Zum Teil liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich, wenn ich dann Abends mal Zeit habe, lieber weggehe oder anderen Hobbies nachgehe. Bin also auch ein wenig selbst schuld 



Enisra schrieb:


> naja, studiert halt nicht jeder Gemanistik auf Lehramt



Tatsächlich studiere ich Germanistik/Anglistik auf Bachelor  Und damit hab ich im Moment verdammt viel zu tun


----------



## LordCrash (22. November 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ein Studium kann sehr anstrengend sein, wenn man es richtig macht   Zum Teil liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich, wenn ich dann Abends mal Zeit habe, lieber weggehe oder anderen Hobbies nachgehe. Bin also auch ein wenig selbst schuld


Richtig machen ist relativ. Solange man es erfolgreich betreibt, ist alles in Butter... 

Aber natürlich hast du recht, dass man fürs Zocken wenig Zeit finden kann, wenn man gleichzeitig noch anderen Freizeitbeschäftigungen nachgeht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Richtig machen ist relativ. Solange man es erfolgreich betreibt, ist alles in Butter...


 
Stimmt  Bei uns fliegt einem der Erfolg nur eben leider nicht so einfach zu...
Und nur vor den Klausuren zu lernen geht bei mir auch nicht, während dem Semester halten mich Referate und Hausarbeiten bei der Stange 

@Topic Bin heute immerhin dazu gekommen eine halbe Stunde The Swapper zu spielen 
Gefällt mir immer noch ziemlich gut, mittlerweile sind sogar die Rätsel richtig schwer. Ist schon länger her, dass ich bei einem Spiel so lange grübeln musste


----------



## stawacz (22. November 2013)

ich zock grad exszessiv league of legends,weil mich n kumpel damit infiziert hat----helft mir,ich komm da nich mehr raus,,es hat mich gepackt


----------



## Gast20180705 (22. November 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich zock grad exszessiv league of legends,weil mich n kumpel damit infiziert hat----helft mir,ich komm da nich mehr raus,,es hat mich gepackt


 
einfach mal in ein LoL Forum schauen


----------



## Exar-K (22. November 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich zock grad exszessiv league of legends,weil mich n kumpel damit infiziert hat----helft mir,ich komm da nich mehr raus,,es hat mich gepackt


Komm zu Dota 2, dann bist du von dem Kinderkram gleich kuriert.


----------



## stawacz (22. November 2013)

ja ich persönlich find DOTA auch besser,erwachsener..nur leider hab ich n ganzes TS voll LOLFetischisten


----------



## Exar-K (22. November 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> ja ich persönlich find DOTA auch besser,erwachsener..nur leider hab ich n ganzes TS voll LOLFetischisten


Ist doch wunderbar, dann kannst du gleich eine ganze Reihe zum besseren Spiel bekehren.


----------



## LordCrash (22. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ist doch wunderbar, dann kannst du gleich eine ganze Reihe zum besseren Spiel bekehren.


 Oder gleich ganz von diesem Moba-Unsinn kurieren....


----------



## Exar-K (22. November 2013)

Anspruchsvolle kompetitive Herausforderungen sind halt nichts für den gemeinen Durchschnittszocker.


----------



## LordCrash (22. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Anspruchsvolle kompetitive Herausforderungen sind halt nichts für den gemeinen Durchschnittszocker.


 Nicht jeder braucht einen virtuellen Penisvergleich im Bereich der Videospiele..... 

Wenn ich kompetitiv spiele, dann nur zum Spaß. Und ich bin gerne ein Durchschnittszocker.....


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2013)

Dank Ubisofts Unfähigkeit bestellte Waren (AC4 Black Flag Black Chest Edition) zu liefern hab ich mal wieder mit Revelation angefangen.


----------



## Exar-K (22. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn ich kompetitiv spiele, dann nur zum Spaß.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (22. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, genug offtopic...


----------



## Neawoulf (22. November 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt doch mal die Early Access Version von Assetto Corsa gegönnt und bin ziemlich beeindruckt. Das Fahrverhalten ist größtenteils super (außer LFS gibt's nicht viele Spiele, die sich derart glaubwürdig anfühlen, aber wirklich vom Hocker geblasen hat mich der Sound. Hier mal als Beispiel der Pagani Zonda R. Zuerst das echte Auto:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZIjNQcObcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Und hier der Zonda im Spiel:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zIzsJ4La7To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Echt beeindruckend, ähnlich genial klingt der BMW M3 GT2


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2013)

neben dem zweiten Mal Fable 3 hab ich jetzt auch endlich mal GTA 4 durchgespielt, ich dachte das muss endlich mal beendet werden auf dem Großen Monitor und bevor dann jetzt demnächst GTA 5 für Next-Gen und PC angekündigt wird


----------



## Kaisan (23. November 2013)

Hab gerade das experimentelle 9.03m durchgespielt, welches den Opfern es Tsunamis in Japan im Jahre 2011 gewidmet ist - eine ästhetische und durchaus berührende Erfahrung, auch wenn Gameplay-technisch wenig drin ist. Zudem ist die Spielzeit unglaublich kurz: Nicht einmal 15 Minuten braucht man, um alles gesehen zu haben; dementsprechend schlägt das Teil auf Steam auch nur mit zwei Euro zu Buche, wobei die Hälfte der Einnahmen für durch den Tsunami hilfsbedürftige Kinder gespendet wird. Wer auf ästhetische Reisen mit Interpretationsfreiheiten im Stile von Journey oder Dear Esther steht, der wird hier einen weiteren, interessanten Titel dieser Gattung finden; die Atmosphäre ist dank leichten Piano-Klängen und einer minimalistischen Grafik mehr als gelungen.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> neben dem zweiten Mal Fable 3 hab ich jetzt auch endlich mal GTA 4 durchgespielt, ich dachte das muss endlich mal beendet werden auf dem Großen Monitor und bevor dann jetzt demnächst GTA 5 für Next-Gen und PC angekündigt wird


Du hast ja dann vermutlich Fable 3 neu installiert nehme ich an, diese Überprüfung des Datums hat dann wohl nicht direkt mit GfWL zu tun oder liege ich da falsch und du musstest es "manuell" übergehen?


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Du hast ja dann vermutlich Fable 3 neu installiert nehme ich an, diese Überprüfung des Datums hat dann wohl nicht direkt mit GfWL zu tun oder liege ich da falsch und du musstest es "manuell" übergehen?


 
öhm, nein, da ich noch jede Menge Platz habe, hab ich das seit dem letzten mal einfach nicht deinstalliert, grade auch so für den "Spontan Lustbekommen"-Fall um dann instant reinzukommen


----------



## chbdiablo (23. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Komm zu Dota 2, dann bist du von dem Kinderkram gleich kuriert.


 
Volvo plz! :Keepo:


----------



## Zeus18 (24. November 2013)

Zur Zeit GTA  5 Online auf der Playstation 3.


----------



## Lukecheater (25. November 2013)

Nach 71h hab ich es endlich auf die Reihe bekommen *The Binding of Isaac* zum zweiten Mal durchzuspielen. Das Spiel ist schön gemacht und einfach super für zwischendurch, was auch wohl der Grund dafür ist, dass ich das Spiel doppelt so lang wie Super Meat Boy, das von den selben Entwicklern stammt, gespielt habe, obwohl mir letzteres eigentlich besser gefällt.
Ich denke in Zukunft werde ich mich dann mal eher *Trackmania 2 *als zwischendurch-Titel zuwenden und werde mal zusehen *Brütal Legend* zum Ende zu bringen. Danach nehm ich mir wohl *Arkham City* aus meiner Steam-Bibliothek vor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2013)

Konnte mir das WE nur eine weitere knappe Stunde mit *"Alan Wake - American Nightmare"* gönnen.
Ist schon ein großer Unterschied zum Hauptspiel, verhältnismäßig weniger Mystery, dafür mehr Action. Die Story mit Mr. Scratches ist zwar atmosphärisch und herrlich krank, der Fortgang der Handlung macht aber mitunter ziemlich heftige Sprünge, z.B. von einem Moment vom Drive-In-Motel zur Sternwarte. Ein klein wenig irritierend. Und bis jetzt auch einen Tick zu leicht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein klein wenig irritierend. Und bis jetzt auch einen Tick zu leicht.



Die Story wird auch nicht schwerer, da kann man ziemlich leicht durchrennen. Stell dich außerdem schonmal auf massives Backtracking ein 
Herausforderung kam dann bei mir erst auf, als ich die Survival Karten durchgespielt habe und alle Achievements holen wollte. Das ist schon knifflig 

Ich hab jetzt nach 6 Stunden *The Swapper* durch. War ein tolles Spiel, hätte sogar fast Lust direkt noch einen Durchgang zu starten, um das zweite Ende zu sehen, aber es warten so viele andere Spiele auf mich 
Als nächstes werd ich den Bioshock DLC und Enslaved durchspielen. 
Hab beides schon kurz angefangen, gefällt mir jeweils recht gut. Nur bei Enslaved hab ich noch ein paar Perfomance-Probleme, die ich mir noch nicht recht erklären kann...


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. November 2013)

Da leider kaum noch interessante Spiele vorhanden sind, habe ich mich mal wieder an Dark Souls heran gewagt. Dieses Mal jedoch mit einer großen Tüte Geduld und Frustresistenz. Und siehe da, ich bin weiter als je zuvor.  Zweite Glocke geläutet. Uuuuiiiii...


----------



## Exar-K (25. November 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Da leider kaum noch interessante Spiele vorhanden sind


 Auf welchem Planeten lebst du?


----------



## Chemenu (25. November 2013)

Heute ist Prepar3D Version 2.0 erschienen. Meine DSL Leitung und Kreditkarte sind am glühen. 
Gerade wird noch das neueste Update für REX gezogen, dann muss ich mal sehen welche Addons ich als erstes importiere.
Die MilViz T-38 Talon funktioniert bis auf die Innenbeleuchtung ganz gut. D.h. leider nur Tagflüge mit dem Gerät. 
So viel zu tun... und so wenig Zeit.


----------



## LordCrash (25. November 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Heute ist Prepar3D Version 2.0 erschienen. Meine DSL Leitung und Kreditkarte sind am glühen.
> Gerade wird noch das neueste Update für REX gezogen, dann muss ich mal sehen welche Addons ich als erstes importiere.
> Die MilViz T-38 Talon funktioniert bis auf die Innenbeleuchtung ganz gut. D.h. leider nur Tagflüge mit dem Gerät.
> So viel zu tun... und so wenig Zeit.


 What? Du spielst irgendwie Sachen, von denen ich noch nie gehört habe...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2013)

Zeitschleife in "AW-AN"... Das ist ja das übelste Backtracking überhaupt, jedenfalls das Ätzendste was ich bisher in dieser Richtung "neuspielen" musste. Und da regen sich die  Leute über das Bisschen Backtracking in "Dead Space" auf... Das ist ja nix im Vergleich zu Alan Wake...


----------



## Neawoulf (25. November 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Heute ist Prepar3D Version 2.0 erschienen. Meine DSL Leitung und Kreditkarte sind am glühen.
> Gerade wird noch das neueste Update für REX gezogen, dann muss ich mal sehen welche Addons ich als erstes importiere.
> Die MilViz T-38 Talon funktioniert bis auf die Innenbeleuchtung ganz gut. D.h. leider nur Tagflüge mit dem Gerät.
> So viel zu tun... und so wenig Zeit.


 
Ist das Ding empfehlenswert? Ich spiele zwar immer noch gern den FSX, aber da das Ding Mehrkernprozessoren nicht wirklich effektiv nutzt, ist die Framerate meist im Bereich um 20 fps. Hat sich bei Prepar3d in dem Punkt was getan und sind sämtliche FSX Addons kompatibel?


----------



## Enisra (25. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> What? Du spielst irgendwie Sachen, von denen ich noch nie gehört habe...


 
naja, wie man an meinem Hintergrundbild erkennt, ich hab da so ein Faibel für ein bestimmtes Thema und weiß daher auch was das Ding da ist 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (25. November 2013)

Dass es sich um einen Flugsimulator handelt, habe ich mir dann auch schon gedacht. 

Wusste gar nicht, dass sowas überhaupt noch programmiert wird...


----------



## Chemenu (25. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, wie man an meinem Hintergrundbild erkennt, ich hab da so ein Faibel für ein bestimmtes Thema und weiß daher auch was das Ding da ist


 Is ja lustig, mit genau der NASA Lackierung bin ich grad zum ersten mal in P3D geflogen. 



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ist das Ding empfehlenswert? Ich spiele zwar  immer noch gern den FSX, aber da das Ding Mehrkernprozessoren nicht  wirklich effektiv nutzt, ist die Framerate meist im Bereich um 20 fps.  Hat sich bei Prepar3d in dem Punkt was getan und sind sämtliche FSX  Addons kompatibel?


 
Ich kann noch nicht viel zu P3D sagen, bin noch am einrichten. Aber die Performance ist spürbar besser als mit dem FSX. 
Den FSX musste ich vor ein paar Wochen deinstallieren. Nach einem Treiber Update ging gar nix mehr, nur noch Abstürze.
Da hab ich dann beschlossen dass ich von der alten Gammel-Software die Schnauze voll hab. 

Es sind leider nicht sämtliche FSX Addons kompatibel. Die teuren von PMDG und VRS z.B. machen teils Probleme. 
Dass meine Superbug nicht mehr funktioniert wurmt mich besonders, vor allem weil VRS eine funktionierende Version hat.
Die wollen nur das Update nicht für Privatkunden rausrücken. Machen sich in die Hose wegen der "Academic License" von P3D. 

Wer Produkte von VRS besitzt kann gerne an der Umfrage teilnehmen:
VRS Support Forums • View topic - Poll: Would you buy the Superbug/TacPack for P3D 2.0?


----------



## Neawoulf (25. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dass es sich um einen Flugsimulator handelt, habe ich mir dann auch schon gedacht.
> 
> Wusste gar nicht, dass sowas überhaupt noch programmiert wird...


 
Ist ne Weiterentwicklung von Microsofts FSX auf professionellerem Niveau (auch preislich gesehen). Und programmiert wird sowas definitiv noch.

Derzeit in Arbeit:
- IL-2 Sturmovik - Battle of Stalingrad (angeblich kommt bald eine Early Access Version)
- DCS World (es kommen immer wieder neue Module dazu, zuletzt ein Huey Hubschrauber)
- DCS WWII: Europe 1944 (eigener Ableger der DCS Reihe mit WW2 Szenario)
- X-Plane (aktuell ist Version 10)
- Rise of Flight (schon älter, aber es kommen immer wieder neue Erweiterungen)

Alles "professionelle" Simulationen, die die Bezeichnung "Simulation" eindeutig verdienen.

*edit*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich kann noch nicht viel zu P3D sagen, bin noch am einrichten. Aber die Performance ist spürbar besser als mit dem FSX.
> Den FSX musste ich vor ein paar Wochen deinstallieren. Nach einem Treiber Update ging gar nix mehr, nur noch Abstürze.
> Da hab ich dann beschlossen dass ich von der alten Gammel-Software die Schnauze voll hab.
> 
> ...



Das mit der besseren Performance hört sich schonmal gut an. Aktuell denke ich noch nicht an einen Kauf, aber nächstes Jahr die Oculus Rift Kundenversion kommt, dann brauche ich dringend(st) einen vernünftigen Flugsimulator, der mit entsprechender Hardware konstante 60fps schafft. Und bei den Addons bin ich weniger ein Fan von den großen Passagierjets, viele hab ich auch nicht, mir ist nur meine Aerosoft Katana irgendwie wichtig, mit der fliege ich gerne


----------



## LordCrash (25. November 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ist ne Weiterentwicklung von Microsofts FSX auf professionellerem Niveau (auch preislich gesehen). Und programmiert wird sowas definitiv noch.
> 
> Derzeit in Arbeit:
> - IL-2 Sturmovik - Battle of Stalingrad (angeblich kommt bald eine Early Access Version)
> ...


 Und wieder was gelernt... 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass diese "Nische" noch so gut bedient wird. Aber scheinbar sind die üblichen Fans dieser professionellen Simulatoren auch nicht unbedingt die ärmsten Zocker...


----------



## MichaelG (25. November 2013)

Ist Prepar3d ein 100%iger Ersatz für den FSX? Beim FM gibts ja schon jahrelang bis auf unzählige Addons nix neues.  Oder ist der Prepar3D eine reine Militärflug-Sim ? Gibts andere Maschinen, wie F18 Hornet, F-16, F-14 Tomcat, F-15 oder eventuell gar irgendwelche X-Prototypen ?

PS: 50% meiner Fragen hat sich durch die Überschneidung schon erledigt. Gibts auch eine Retail-Fassung oder gibts nur einen DLC-Content ?


----------



## Neawoulf (25. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und wieder was gelernt...
> 
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass diese "Nische" noch so gut bedient wird. Aber scheinbar sind die üblichen Fans dieser professionellen Simulatoren auch nicht unbedingt die ärmsten Zocker...


 
Ist halt ein Genre, das in den Mainstreammedien ziemlich untergeht, aber es gibt dennoch genügend Leute, die sowas kaufen, viele davon nicht einmal tatsächlich Zockertypen. Ich kenne z. B. ein paar Sportpiloten, die in ihrer Freizeit am Rechner gerne mal eine Boeing 737 spazierenfliegen, und das möglichst realistisch. Manche "Spieler" stecken tausende Euro in reale Cockpits, soweit geht meine Faszination (und mein Geldbeutel) allerdings nicht 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TsbJVvlE90M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Chemenu (25. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist Prepar3d ein 100%iger Ersatz für den FSX?  Beim FM gibts ja schon jahrelang bis auf unzählige Addons nix neues.   Oder ist der Prepar3D eine reine Militärflug-Sim ? Gibts andere  Maschinen, wie F18 Hornet, F-16, F-14 Tomcat, F-15 oder eventuell gar  irgendwelche X-Prototypen ?
> 
> PS: 50% meiner Fragen hat sich durch  die Überschneidung schon erledigt. Gibts auch eine Retail-Fassung oder  gibts nur einen DLC-Content ?


 
Prepar3D gibt's nur als Download. Ich würde mal die offizielle Homepage als Einstieg empfehlen, aber die Seite ist heute extrem langsam wegen dem Release.^^

http://www.prepar3d.com/product-overview/



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Genre, das in den Mainstreammedien  ziemlich untergeht, aber es gibt dennoch genügend Leute, die sowas  kaufen, viele davon nicht einmal tatsächlich Zockertypen. Ich kenne z.  B. ein paar Sportpiloten, die in ihrer Freizeit am Rechner gerne mal  eine Boeing 737 spazierenfliegen, und das möglichst realistisch. Manche  "Spieler" stecken tausende Euro in reale Cockpits, soweit geht meine  Faszination (und mein Geldbeutel) allerdings nicht


Im PCGH Forum baut einer ein F-16 Cockpit. Sehr geil, aber auch sehr krank. 
Bei Interesse such ich den Link, hab den Thread glaub ich abonniert.


----------



## Exar-K (25. November 2013)

Prepared habe ich eine Weile beobachtet, aber irgendwann aus den Augen verloren.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Unterstützung für Oculus Rift aus?
Da gab es mal Gerüchte, aber keine Ahnung was daraus geworden ist.


----------



## MichaelG (25. November 2013)

Naja ab einer gewissen Größenordnung kann man sich dann gleich eine richtige Maschine kaufen (wenns auch nur eine Cessna ist):

Gebrauchte Cessna SingleProp Flugzeuge - AirCraft24.com


----------



## Neawoulf (25. November 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Im PCGH Forum baut einer ein F-16 Cockpit. Sehr geil, aber auch sehr krank.
> Bei Interesse such ich den Link, hab den Thread glaub ich abonniert.



Mit kompletter Rundumsicht? Klingt aufwendig und teuer und natürlich auch krank ... aber auf die richtige Art und Weise krank  Interesse am Thread ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden.



Exar-K schrieb:


> Prepared habe ich eine Weile beobachtet, aber irgendwann aus den Augen verloren.
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Unterstützung für Oculus Rift aus?
> Da gab es mal Gerüchte, aber keine Ahnung was daraus geworden ist.


 
Hab auch mal gelesen, dass die Entwickler ein Dev Kit haben, aber seitdem nichts mehr davon gehört. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Feature erst zusammen mit dem zweiten Dev Kit oder der Endkundenversion kommt. Cockpitinstrumente und das Dev Kit sind keine gute Kombination, man kann einfach nichts ablesen. Und gerade in einer Flugsimulation ist ja gerade eine gute Lesbarkeit der Instrumente mehr als wichtig (ich hoffe immer noch, dass die Endkundenversion kein 1080p Display, sondern ein 1440p Display bekommt).



MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja ab einer gewissen Größenordnung kann man  sich dann gleich eine richtige Maschine kaufen (wenns auch nur eine  Cessna ist):
> 
> Gebrauchte  Cessna SingleProp Flugzeuge - AirCraft24.com


 
Schon, aber wer sich so ein Cockpit baut, der hat nicht selten ohnehin schon einen Flugschein und über einen Flugverein Zugriff auf verschiedene Flugzeuge. Ein eigenes Flugzeug für sich allein ist im Unterhalt meines Wissens nach ziemlich teuer, selbst wenn man es günstig kaufen kann.


----------



## Chemenu (25. November 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mit kompletter Rundumsicht? Klingt aufwendig und teuer und natürlich auch krank ... aber auf die richtige Art und Weise krank  Interesse am Thread ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden.


 
Hier, bitte:
[Langzeittagebuch] - Simulatorcockpit F-16C Blk.52+ und dazugehörgige Computerinstallation


----------



## MichaelG (25. November 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mit kompletter Rundumsicht? Klingt aufwendig und teuer und natürlich auch krank ... aber auf die richtige Art und Weise krank  Interesse am Thread ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Etwas ist ja immer.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. November 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hier, bitte:
> [Langzeittagebuch] - Simulatorcockpit F-16C Blk.52+ und dazugehörgige Computerinstallation


 
Danke für den Link, das sieht wirklich sehr gut (und sehr aufwendig) aus, vor allem wenn sämtliche Instrumente hinterher auch funktionieren sollen.


----------



## LordCrash (25. November 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Im PCGH Forum baut einer ein F-16 Cockpit. Sehr geil, aber auch sehr krank.
> Bei Interesse such ich den Link, hab den Thread glaub ich abonniert.


 Da kann ich auch das Star Citizen Forum empfehlen. Was da manche Leute an Bilder gepostet haben, abartig....


----------



## Monalye (26. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zeitschleife in "AW-AN"... Das ist ja das übelste Backtracking überhaupt, jedenfalls das Ätzendste was ich bisher in dieser Richtung "neuspielen" musste. Und da regen sich die  Leute über das Bisschen Backtracking in "Dead Space" auf... Das ist ja nix im Vergleich zu Alan Wake...



Backtracking? Diesen Begriff hab' ich noch nie gehört, wie meinst du das bitte? In Dead Space gab's das auch? Inwiefern?

Ich hab' natürlich auf Wikipedia nachgeschlagen, was denn das sein kann, aber irgendwie werd ich da auch nicht schlau daraus: Backtracking – Wikipedia
Kannst du bitte kurz erklären, wie du das meinst und dazu den Zusammenhang zu Alan Wake und Dead Space. Meinst du mit AW-AN Alan Wake - American Nightmare?


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. November 2013)

Backtracking bedeutet, Levels die man schon besucht hat, ein zweites Mal durchzunehmen.


----------



## Enisra (26. November 2013)

der Artikel hat zwar was mit Backtracking zu tun, aber nicht im Sinne von Spielen, wo das halt einfach meint, das man in Alte Level zurückgeschickt wird


----------



## Monalye (26. November 2013)

Aahh, vielen Dank für die Erklärung, hab' ich wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## Lukecheater (26. November 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hier, bitte:
> [Langzeittagebuch] - Simulatorcockpit F-16C Blk.52+ und dazugehörgige Computerinstallation


 
omg wie krank. Ich hab das jetzt teilweise gelesen überflogen und...das ist einfach nur krank^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. November 2013)

Backtracking wird fast immer negativ gesehen, oder als Faulheit der Entwickler. Das stimmt natürlich auch nicht immer. Ein gutes Beispiel ist das erste Resident Evil. Dort ist man gefühlte 60% der Zeit im Herrenhaus unterwegs, um Schlüssel und andere Gegenstände zu finden und zu benutzen. Selbst nachdem man es verlassen hat, kehrt man später *noch* einmal dorthin zurück, um mit einem weiteren Schlüssel die letzten Türen zu öffnen. An der Hin-und Her-Rennerei ist natürlich in erster Linie das zu kleine Inventar des Spielers schuld, aber auch seine Unwissenheit was die nächsten Schritte angeht. Ich habe das dem Spiel nie negativ angelastet, obwohl es schon auffällt, wenn man darüber nachdenkt.


----------



## Enisra (26. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Backtracking wird fast immer negativ gesehen, oder als Faulheit der Entwickler. Das stimmt natürlich auch nicht immer. Ein gutes Beispiel ist das erste Resident Evil. Dort ist man gefühlte 60% der Zeit im Herrenhaus unterwegs, um Schlüssel und andere Gegenstände zu finden und zu benutzen. Selbst nachdem man es verlassen hat, kehrt man später *noch* einmal dorthin zurück, um mit einem weiteren Schlüssel die letzten Türen zu öffnen. An der Hin-und Her-Rennerei ist natürlich in erster Linie das zu kleine Inventar des Spielers schuld, aber auch seine Unwissenheit was die nächsten Schritte angeht. Ich habe das dem Spiel nie negativ angelastet, obwohl es schon auffällt, wenn man darüber nachdenkt.


 
kommt auf das Spiel an, wenn man so ganz mieses Zeug hat wo das auch noch Sauschlecht implementiert wurde, dann ist man schon ziemlich genervt von der Spielzeitstreckung, weswegen Längere Spielzeit nicht unbedingt besser sein muss wenn man das durch billiges Backtracking erkauft
Interesant wird das schon eher wenn man den selben Ort Zweimal aufsucht und der sich total verändert hat


----------



## Chemenu (26. November 2013)

Hier mal ein paar erste Impressionen aus P3D. Mit REX frisst das doch schon wieder ganz schön viel Leistung.  
Leider skaliert das Forum die Bilder automatisch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (26. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Backtracking wird fast immer negativ gesehen, oder als Faulheit der Entwickler. Das stimmt natürlich auch nicht immer. Ein gutes Beispiel ist das erste Resident Evil. Dort ist man gefühlte 60% der Zeit im Herrenhaus unterwegs, um Schlüssel und andere Gegenstände zu finden und zu benutzen. Selbst nachdem man es verlassen hat, kehrt man später *noch* einmal dorthin zurück, um mit einem weiteren Schlüssel die letzten Türen zu öffnen. An der Hin-und Her-Rennerei ist natürlich in erster Linie das zu kleine Inventar des Spielers schuld, aber auch seine Unwissenheit was die nächsten Schritte angeht. Ich habe das dem Spiel nie negativ angelastet, obwohl es schon auffällt, wenn man darüber nachdenkt.


 Hat auch viel mit dem Leveldesign zu tun. Wenn es viel Backtracking gibt, ist entweder das Quest-/Missionsdesign oder das Leveldesign oder beides Grütze...


----------



## LordCrash (26. November 2013)

So nach

100% AC2 (ca. 40h)
99,5% AC Brotherhood (ca 45h)
100% AC Revelations (ca 40h)
93% AC3 (ca 50h)

hab ich jetzt auch endlich mal mit Black Flag angefangen....


----------



## Enisra (26. November 2013)

ha, nicht so schnell Freundchen
nicht bevor AC Liberation gespielt hast
http://store.steampowered.com/app/260210/?snr=1_7_15__13

Also du hast jetzt noch 7 Wochen Zeit was anderes zu spielen


----------



## LordCrash (26. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ha, nicht so schnell Freundchen
> nicht bevor AC Liberation gespielt hast
> Pre-purchase Assassin’s Creed® Liberation HD on Steam
> 
> Also du hast jetzt noch 7 Wochen Zeit was anderes zu spielen


 Häh, wieso? Liberation erscheint doch erst im Januar, oder nicht? Warum soll ich das vor AC4 spielen?


----------



## Enisra (26. November 2013)

ja, weil das ein Vita-Spinoff von AC3 ist -> vor AC4 gespielt werden sollte


----------



## LordCrash (26. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, weil das ein Vita-Spinoff von AC3 ist -> vor AC4 gespielt werden sollte


 Solange kann ich nicht warten....


----------



## golani79 (26. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn es viel Backtracking gibt, ist entweder das Quest-/Missionsdesign oder das Leveldesign oder beides Grütze...


 
Finde ich, kann man nicht allgemein sagen - wenns Sinn macht von der Story / den Quests / den Locations, dann wieso nicht?


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Backtracking wird fast immer negativ gesehen, oder als Faulheit der Entwickler. Das stimmt natürlich auch nicht immer. Ein gutes Beispiel ist das erste Resident Evil. Dort ist man gefühlte 60% der Zeit im Herrenhaus unterwegs, um Schlüssel und andere Gegenstände zu finden und zu benutzen. Selbst nachdem man es verlassen hat, kehrt man später *noch* einmal dorthin zurück, um mit einem weiteren Schlüssel die letzten Türen zu öffnen. An der Hin-und Her-Rennerei ist natürlich in erster Linie das zu kleine Inventar des Spielers schuld, aber auch seine Unwissenheit was die nächsten Schritte angeht. Ich habe das dem Spiel nie negativ angelastet, obwohl es schon auffällt, wenn man darüber nachdenkt.


 
RE hat das damals aber auch sehr gut gemacht, denn die besuchten Levels waren nicht einfach leer, sondern wieder mit anderen Gegnern und Schockmomenten gefüllt. Daher hatte man nie das Gefühl, sich in Sicherheit zu befinden, nur weil man diesen einen Korridor vorher schon mal entlang gegangen ist.

Zum Thema: Ich hab gestern AC4: Black Flag angefangen. Gefällt mir bislang sehr gut, überraschenderweise macht mir diesmal sogar die Jagd auf Seemannslieder und Kisten Spaß. Und die ersten paar Ausflüge auf See waren schon sehr beeindruckend, auch wenn mir gestern kurz vor Mitternacht eine Fregatte gleich mal meine Grenzen aufgezeigt hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. November 2013)

Ich möchte die Deponia-Trilogie durchspielen. Den 1.Teil hab ich schon durch und bin jetzt bei Chaos auf Deponia.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (27. November 2013)

Vor ein paar Tagen mal mit *Path of Exile* angefangen.
Ist glaub so ziemlich das, was sich die Diablo Die-Hards von D3 erwartet haben. Ca. 80% des Spiels sind schamlos von D2 abgekupfert, die restlichen 20% sind dafür aber tatsächlich ziemlich innovativ. Der Skillbaum ist riesig somit auch die Möglichkeiten der Kombination von Skills. Das Itemsystem ist auch gut gelöst und motivierend. Sprich trotz der frechen Kopie, bringt es neues und macht ordentlich Spaß, wenigstens für die ersten 5 Stunden die ich jetzt auf der Uhr hab. 
Zu dem ist es quasi umsonst. Zwar wirds als "F2P" beworben, aber im Endeffekt kann ich das Spiel komplett und ohne Einschränkungen völlig umsonst spielen, ohne das mir daraus in irgendeiner Weise auch nur minimale Nachteile erwachsen. Das einzige was ich im ingame Shop kaufen kann, sind kosmetische Veränderungen... 

Mal gucken wie lang das so Spaß macht. Die Suchtspirale zieht auch bei dem Spiel - könnte also sein, dass es mich ein Weilchen beschäftigt


----------



## Shorty484 (27. November 2013)

AC 2 abgeschlossen und gestern mit Brotherhood angefangen. Ich hoffe wenn ich meinen neuen Rechner habe, dort weiter machen zu können . Danach folgen Revelations und AC 3. Und dann Black Flag, ach freu 



> 100% AC2 (ca. 40h)
> 99,5% AC Brotherhood (ca 45h)
> 100% AC Revelations (ca 40h)
> 93% AC3 (ca 50h)


Sach mal, machst Du noch was anderes außer spielen?


----------



## MichaelG (27. November 2013)

Ich bin bei Black Flag gerade mal bei 18%.


----------



## LordCrash (27. November 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Sach mal, machst Du noch was anderes außer spielen?


Gerade wenig, nein... 

Ich hab schon wieder über 15h bei BlackFlag, bin aber erst bei ca. 14% Fortschritt, da ich viel auf Kaperfahrt gehe...


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. November 2013)

Ich habe 65% und langsam keinen Bock mehr^^ Werde aber wohl irgendwann noch n bischen das Schiff zu ende aufrüsten und die legendären Schiffe plätten....von denen scheints vier zu geben, jeweils in den Kartenecken. Das Sammelzeugs werd ich wohl nicht beenden. Auch das Tauchen nicht, obwohl ich es grundsätzlich gut finde. Wenn auch die Sicht unter Wasser etwas zu klar ist.

Hab heute das New Game plus von Dark Souls angefangen, was überraschend einfach ist bisher.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Sach mal, machst Du noch was anderes außer spielen?


 
Das ganze Leben ist ein Spiel. Man weiß nur nicht, wann es zu Ende ist und was nach dem Abspann noch kommt. 

Bei mir sieht es mit Zockeritis grad so aus: Chaos auf Deponia und PES2014.


----------



## LordCrash (28. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ganze Leben ist ein Spiel. Man weiß nur nicht, wann es zu Ende ist und was nach dem Abspann noch kommt.
> 
> Bei mir sieht es mit Zockeritis grad so aus: Chaos auf Deponia und PES2014.


 Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass der neue Patch und das Datenpaket in den PESEdit eingebunden wird....


----------



## golani79 (28. November 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> [...] die restlichen 20% sind dafür aber tatsächlich ziemlich innovativ. Der Skillbaum ist riesig somit auch die Möglichkeiten der Kombination von Skills. [...]



Aber nicht innovativ, da auch nur von Final Fantasy 8 geklaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic
Hab gestern mal Demon´s Souls angefangen.
Am PC spiel ich noch AC II wenn Zeit ist und zwischendurch mal ne Runde Hot Pursuit.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. November 2013)

38% Black Flag-Fortschritt bei mir - trotz 14 Stunden Spielzeit. Hab dafür auch schon fast alle Forts befriedet und die Jackdaw zu drei Vierteln ausgebaut - sollte mich jetzt vielleicht mal wieder verstärkt der Story widmen. Aber Kaperfahrt macht einfach zu viel Spaß


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> 38% Black Flag-Fortschritt bei mir - trotz 14 Stunden Spielzeit. Hab dafür auch schon fast alle Forts befriedet und die Jackdaw zu drei Vierteln ausgebaut - sollte mich jetzt vielleicht mal wieder verstärkt der Story widmen. Aber Kaperfahrt macht einfach zu viel Spaß


 
Die Story zwingt einen ja auch teilweise zum Schiffausbau. Ich hab jedenfalls hier und da bei Missionsstart ne Warnung bekommen, dass ich doch bitte erst ausbauen soll^^ Habs aber einmal auch so geschafft.


----------



## LordCrash (28. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Story zwingt einen ja auch teilweise zum Schiffausbau. Ich hab jedenfalls hier und da bei Missionsstart ne Warnung bekommen, dass ich doch bitte erst ausbauen soll^^ Habs aber einmal auch so geschafft.


 Soweit wird es bei mir bestimmt nicht mehr kommen. Wie gesagt, ich bin erst bei 14% in der Story, aber ich hab schon 15h auf dem Buckel und meine Jackdaw ist auch schon mindestens bei 60%....


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2013)

"Entern....Entern..ENTERN.." "Verdammt...die Taste ist kaputt." 

Ich will demnächst auch mal mit Teil 1 von Assassins Creed wieder anfangen und alle Teile bis zum 3.Teil durchspielen. Mal gucken, ob ich das bis Weihnachten schaffe


----------



## LordCrash (28. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> "Entern....Entern..ENTERN.." "Verdammt...die Taste ist kaputt."
> 
> Ich will demnächst auch mal mit Teil 1 von Assassins Creed wieder anfangen und alle Teile bis zum 3.Teil durchspielen. Mal gucken, ob ich das bis Weihnachten schaffe


 Also ich hab für 2, BH, RV und 3 ca. 200 Stunden gebraucht...aber ich hab auch 100% angestrebt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2013)

Ich hab mir das allererste *"Max Payne"* (Steam-Code) bei Amazon für 3 Euro gegönnt (weil meine Original-CD schon ziemlich mitgenommen ist und seit jeher in den meisten DVD-Laufwerken zickt). Trotz seiner mittlerweile 13 Jahre, der aus heutiger Sicht nicht mehr so spektakulären Grafik und der wirklich seltsamen wie komischen Grimassen von Max (als wenn der einen quersitzen hat ), es ist einfach ein technischer wie spielerischer Meilenstein. Und bis heute sowieso der Beste der gesamte Reihe.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Story zwingt einen ja auch teilweise zum Schiffausbau. Ich hab jedenfalls hier und da bei Missionsstart ne Warnung bekommen, dass ich doch bitte erst ausbauen soll^^ Habs aber einmal auch so geschafft.


 
Das hatte ich bisher noch nicht, hab aber auch gerade erst die Assassinen auf ihrer Tempel-Insel getroffen. Werde das Problem wahrscheinlich auch nicht haben, der Ausbau des Schiffes macht viel zu viel Spaß. Hab auch schon zwei See-Nebenmissionen mit höchster Schwierigkeit absolviert und ein paar Level-38-Fregatten gekapert - war zwar schwer, aber ich habs nach einigen Versuchen geschafft und es hat mich mehr gefordert als das restliche Baby-Gameplay.

Gestern habe ich übrigens mal schnell Contrast durchgespielt - nach zweieinhalb Stunden war ich auch schon fertig. Insgesamt ein sehr mittelmäßiges Spiel, von der Steuerung über die Rätsel bis hin zur Story und den Animationen. Ein netter Grafikstil und dezente Jazz-Beschallung reichen eben nicht, um ein Spiel alleine zu tragen, da fehlt an allen Ecken der Feinschliff.


----------



## golani79 (28. November 2013)

Max Payne ist schon super - kann mich noch erinnern, wie ich mir das damals gekauft hab.

Sah schon ziemlich nice aus - als Grafikkarte hatte ich eine Kyro II und ich war hin und weg von Max Payne.
Stilistisch als auch grafisch und vom Gameplay hats einfach Spaß gemacht


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2013)

gestern seit längerem mal wieder *xenoblade chronicles* weitergespielt.
endlich im sword valley angekommen.


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich übrigens mal schnell Contrast durchgespielt - nach zweieinhalb Stunden war ich auch schon fertig. Insgesamt ein sehr mittelmäßiges Spiel, von der Steuerung über die Rätsel bis hin zur Story und den Animationen. Ein netter Grafikstil und dezente Jazz-Beschallung reichen eben nicht, um ein Spiel alleine zu tragen, da fehlt an allen Ecken der Feinschliff.


 
oh, okay, das Spiel hatte ich jetzt auch schon auf dem Schirm, aber 2,5h ist jetzt schon echt a bissel dünn, auch wenn´s nur 15€ kostet
kommt da noch so ein Test?


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> oh, okay, das Spiel hatte ich jetzt auch schon auf dem Schirm, aber 2,5h ist jetzt schon echt a bissel dünn, auch wenn´s nur 15€ kostet
> kommt da noch so ein Test?


 
Ist soweit ich weiß nicht geplant.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2013)

Max Payne ist auch eines dieser Spiele, welche wirklich gut gealtert sind und sich heute noch einwandfrei und gut spielen lassen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Max Payne ist schon super - kann mich noch erinnern, wie ich mir das damals gekauft hab.
> 
> Sah schon ziemlich nice aus - als Grafikkarte hatte ich eine Kyro II und ich war hin und weg von Max Payne.
> Stilistisch als auch grafisch und vom Gameplay hats einfach Spaß gemacht


 Jepp. Das erste Spiel das die GHz-Grenze herausgefordert hat. Damals hat der alte Max Hardware gefrühstückt wie nix.


----------



## golani79 (28. November 2013)

Contrast wird dann wohl eines der ersten Spiele, welches ich auf der PS4 durchspielen werde - gabs ja bei PSN+ diesen Monat.
So viel hatte ich mir von dem Spiel eigentlich gar nicht erwartet. Aber das Fazit vom Peter klingt dann doch eher ernüchternd.
Na ja, mal schauen.


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ist soweit ich weiß nicht geplant.


 
schade


----------



## LordCrash (28. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das allererste *"Max Payne"* (Steam-Code) bei Amazon für 3 Euro gegönnt (weil meine Original-CD schon ziemlich mitgenommen ist und seit jeher in den meisten DVD-Laufwerken zickt). Trotz seiner mittlerweile 13 Jahre, der aus heutiger Sicht nicht mehr so spektakulären Grafik und der wirklich seltsamen wie komischen Grimassen von Max (als wenn der einen quersitzen hat ), es ist einfach ein technischer wie spielerischer Meilenstein. Und bis heute sowieso der Beste der gesamte Reihe.


 Einspruch: Max Payne 2 ist der Höhepunkt der Reihe


----------



## svd (28. November 2013)

Stattgegeben.

Insofern finde ich auch den Dreier nicht schlecht. Vom coolen Film Noir Flair ist zwar kaum was über, aber es fühlt sich noch immer wie ein MP Spiel an. (Was zahlreiche Klone nicht so gut hinbekommen haben.)


----------



## golani79 (28. November 2013)

3er muss ich erst spielen - fand den 2. Teil aber nicht mehr so gut wie den 1. Teil.

Zwar auch ein super Spiel, aber MP 1 hat für mich die Nase vorn


----------



## LordCrash (28. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> 3er muss ich erst spielen - fand den 2. Teil aber nicht mehr so gut wie den 1. Teil.
> 
> Zwar auch ein super Spiel, aber MP 1 hat für mich die Nase vorn






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nuff said.


----------



## golani79 (28. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nuff said.


 
Hat alles im 1. Teil angefangen


----------



## LordCrash (28. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hat alles im 1. Teil angefangen


 Ja, aber der Höhepunkt war nun mal in Teil 2.... 

Du bezeichnest ja auch nicht das Vorspiel als den besten Teil vom Sex oder?


----------



## golani79 (28. November 2013)

Wenn man Videospiele mit Sex vergleichen würde, dann wären 1. Teile immer schlechter als die nachfolgenden, weil der Höhepunkt kommt ja erst später


----------



## MichaelG (28. November 2013)

Ich fand Teil 2 genial. Auf Augenhöhe zu Teil 1. Allein schon Monika Sax. rrr* Teil 3 ist aber auch nicht schlecht, wenn auch wie gesagt vom Noir-Stil nix übrig geblieben ist.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (29. November 2013)

Teil 2 ist defintiv der Beste. 
Im Grunde sehr ähnlich zum 1. Teil, aber halt alles im Detail noch mal verbessert. Teil 3 war aber auch nicht schlecht. Ja, das Noir Feeling war weg - aber Max ist auch hier herrlich depressiv und selbstreflektiert - und das Gameplay läuft gut von der Hand.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2013)

Tja... Nach knapp 5 Stunden schon mit *"Alan Wake - American Nightmare"* durch.
3x hintereinander drei gleiche Schauplätze, wobei Durchgang 2 und 3 zunehmend kürzer wurden. Zwar waren die Kämpfe trotz nicht vorhandener Herausforderung recht spaßig, aber den immer gleichen Ablauf der "Rätsel" fand ich doch arg monoton.
Und ob ich den Arcarde-Modus intensiv nutzen werde weiss ich auch noch nicht... Ich behalt das Spiel erstmal weiter auf der HDD, so für zwischendurch kann man es ja mal starten und den fiesen Schattenwesen eine Ladung Schrott in den Hintern jagen... 

So... Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt mit *"Splinter Cell - Black List*" anfangen, aber ich denke ich werde zuvor noch einen weiteren Mini-Happen durchspielen:* "The Walking Dead - 400 days"*. Hoffentlich wurden dieser Episode ebenfalls deutsche Untertitel beigesteuert...


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. November 2013)

Hab heute das erste Mal seit dem Test wieder Rome 2 gestartet und bin begeistert, wie flüssig das mittlerweile auf höchsten Einstellungen läuft. Auch sonst finde ich die Änderungen prima, zum Beispiel ist das Familienmanagement seit den Patches deutlich in den Vordergrund gerückt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So... Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt mit *"Splinter Cell - Black List*" anfangen


 
Mein Koop Angebot steht noch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mein Koop Angebot steht noch


 Warst du nicht derjenige der mich "käufliche Nutte" genannt hat ... ?  

Glaube das wird nix mit uns... Nicht wegen dem netten Kosenamen, sondern weil ich kaum bis Null MP-Erfahrung habe. Ich würde an dir wie ein Klotz am Bein hängen.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. November 2013)

Habe gerade die letzten 20 Minuten von Blackwell Legacy hinter mich gebracht. Und gleich folgt der nächste Teil, Blackwell Unbound. Ich ärgere mich fast schon ein bisschen, dass ich mit Teil 4 angefangen habe, da dort ein paar Dinge aus den vorherigen Spielen gespoilert wurden). Definitiv eine sehr spielenswerte Indie-Oldschool-Point & Click-Adventure-Reihe, die sehr viel Wert auf eine interessante Story, gute Dialoge und für ein Indie-Spiel wirklich gute Sprecher legt. Demnächst folgt der fünfte und letzte Teil, bis dahin bin ich hoffentlich mit Teil 2 und 3 auch fertig. Bin gespannt, wie die ganze Geschichte endet.


----------



## golani79 (29. November 2013)

Wow .. Contrast ist ja ziemlich verbuggt - oft bleibt man irgendwo  hängen, geht in T-Pose über, es fehlen Animationen, Collission Detection  ist auch nicht wirklich toll, Phsyik -> was ist das?, etc. 

Scheint irgendwie, als ob den Entwicklern Zeit / Geld bzw. beides ausgegangen ist.
Teilweise is es echt nett gemacht, aber großteils wirkt es recht lieblos  und karg - das gepaart mit den Bugs gibt dann halt doch kein so  prickelndes Endergebnis, für eine eigentlich gute Idee - schade, da wär  mehr drinn gewesen. 

Werds aber trotzdem zu Ende spielen - soll ja nicht ganz so lang sein.

Gefühlt hat das Game mehr Bugs, als Gothic 3 zu Release - und das will was heißen


----------



## legion333 (30. November 2013)

Obwohl ich noch einen Riesenhaufen Spiele (_The Binding of Isaac, A Link Between Worlds, Pokemon Y, Dead Space und XCOM: Enemy Within_) habe, der darauf wartet, fertig gespielt zu werden, will ich trotzdem erstmal versuchen, _Dark Souls_ mit dieser KI-Mod durchzuspielen, also hab ich nochmal einen Charakter angefangen. Aber das ist echt... verdammt hart 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (30. November 2013)

So, bin jetzt mit Contrast durch - im letzten Drittel hats nochmal ein wenig angezogen und wurde besser.
Leider insgesamt halt ein wenig lieblos und generell ziemlich buggy.

Kein Must Play, aber trotzdem ein ganz netter Titel von der Idee her, den man zwischendurch mal zocken kann.


----------



## Lukecheater (30. November 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> The Binding of Isaac [...] darauf wartet, fertig gespielt zu werden


 
haha, der war gut


----------



## legion333 (30. November 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> haha, der war gut


 
Stimmt, meinte das halt eher im allgmeinen  In dem Fall dann eben einfach "weiterspielen"


----------



## Lukecheater (30. November 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Stimmt, meinte das halt eher im allgmeinen  In dem Fall dann eben einfach "weiterspielen"


 
Dachte mir schon, dass es so gemeint war^^ Wenn ich das durchzocken wollte, hätte ich ein Jahr lang keine Zeit für ein anderes Spiel^^ Ich hab nach mehr als 70h grad mal 2 Durchgänge geschafft  von 9(?) oder wie viel es gibt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. November 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Dachte mir schon, dass es so gemeint war^^ Wenn ich das durchzocken wollte, hätte ich ein Jahr lang keine Zeit für ein anderes Spiel^^ Ich hab nach mehr als 70h grad mal 2 Durchgänge geschafft  von 9(?) oder wie viel es gibt.


 
Ich hab Binding of Isaac komplett durch  Hat immerhin 112 Stunden gedauert


----------



## Lukecheater (30. November 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hab Binding of Isaac komplett durch  Hat immerhin 112 Stunden gedauert


 
alles klar


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Auf welchem Planeten lebst du?


 Was in letzter Zeit so raus kam, hab ich entweder bereits durch oder interessiert mich nunmal nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. November 2013)

Ich hab jetzt nicht genau mitgezählt (und Uplay zeigt es blöderweise auch nicht an), aber es sind jetzt wohl so an die 40 Stunden gewesen, die ich mit Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag verbracht habe. Und nun ist gut, der Spielstand ist auf 91%, so viel hatte ich bei einem Spiel der Serie noch nie. Diesmal hat mir der ganze Open-World-Aspekt viel, viel mehr Spaß gemacht als in den Vorgängern, für mich hat Black Flag zudem Brotherhood als bestes Spiel der Reihe abgelöst. Aber ich bin auch Piraten-Fan 
Und perfekt ist Black Flag keinesfalls, vor allem die Landmissionen waren größtenteils kein Hochgenuss, es gab viel zu viel Verfolungs- und Lauschaufträge, wirkte irgendwie alles austauschbar und einfallslos. Aber das Schiff reißt es halt auf phänomenale Weise raus: Über die wunderschönen Wellen schippern, den Matrosen beim Singen zuhören, in der Ferne ein dickes Linienschiff entdecken und dann einfach hinfahren und ein Feuergefecht anfangen - das ist wirklich große Klasse! Sowas habe ich seit Fluch der Karibik (dem Spiel, nicht dem Film) nicht mehr erlebt 

Ein bisschen komisch ist es aber schon, dass Ubisoft diese geniale Piraten-Mechanik in ein Assassin's Creed einbaut - Black Flag ist irgendwie das AC mit dem geringsten Serien-Feeling. Ich bin gespannt, wie Ubisoft jetzt weiter macht. Persönlich würde ich mir einen weiteren Piraten-Ableger mit ausgefeilterer Spielmechanik wünschen: Mehr Taktik in den Seegefechten, eine Flotte, die man auch befehligen kann und die nicht nur im Menü-Minispiel zum Einsatz kommt, und endlich mal einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad. So viel Spaß mir Black Flag auch gemacht hat, es war stellenweise doch arg einfach - wenn ich gestorben bin, dann eher aufgrund von Unzulänglichkeiten der Steuerung oder des Missionsdesigns ("Du hast dich zu weit von deinem Ziel/Verbündeten entfernt").


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> es gab viel zu viel Verfolungs- und Lauschaufträge


this. Meistens musste man auch immer in der Nähe der Personen bleiben, da man aber keine Ahnung hatte, wo die lang laufen, wurde ich etliche male desychronisiert. Beim nächsten mal konnte ich dann immer mal ein Stück vorrausgehen, Wachen ruhigstellen etc....war dann deutlich leichter. Hat aber somit auch leichten T&E Charakter. Mit Schlafpfeilen ist es generell recht einfach.



> und endlich mal einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad. So viel Spaß mir Black Flag auch gemacht hat, es war stellenweise doch arg einfach - wenn ich gestorben bin, dann eher aufgrund von Unzulänglichkeiten der Steuerung oder des Missionsdesigns ("Du hast dich zu weit von deinem Ziel/Verbündeten entfernt").


Jup, siehe oben. 
Trotzdem mochte ich die Assassinenaufträge, dort hab ich freie Hand und auch keinen Zeitdruck. 
Bei den Seegefechten stört mich diese Versteifung auf die Jackdaw. Nicht nur, dass er sie sich mehrfach klauen lässt, er weigert sich auch, sie gegen eine fettere Fregatte zu tauschen, von denen man ja (auch storytechnisch) etliche erobert.
Dass er dann mit seiner Brigg trotzdem gleich den Kampf gegen mehrere, deutlich stärkere Schiffe aufnehmen kann (wenn der Mörser erstmal fett ist), stösst mir ebenfalls sauer auf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. November 2013)

Hab die 400 Tage mit den Streunern durch.
Wie erwartet: Genieal ! Ein richtiger Appetizer auf Staffel 2...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. November 2013)

Hui, *"Battlefield - Bad Company 2" *sieht ja gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Gefällt mir. 

Aber jetzt bzw. morgen kommt erstmal *"Splinter Cell - Black List"* dran. Muss mich ja an die Reihenfolge meiner "To Do"-Liste halten.


----------



## Monalye (30. November 2013)

Ich bin gerade mit dem 6. DLC zu Painkiller Hell & Damnation fertig geworden und muss feststellen, das die DLC's zu diesem Spiel bei gleichbleibendem Preis immer kürzer werden. Es liest sich hier Painkiller: Hell & Damnation - "Demonic Vacation at the Blood Sea"-DLC auf Steam erschienen zwar toll, zb "Drei Singleplayer-/Koop-Karten, mit herrlichem Meeresblick (Monastery, Docks und Ruins)":
 Ruins hatte ich in gerade mal 17 Minuten durch und das inklusive diesem neuen Bosskampf  "Neu designter Boss: größer, fieser, und mit anderen Mechaniken versehen"
... dabei bin ich wirklich nicht für meine Blitzsiege bekannt, sondern ich schludder immer herum auf der Suche nach Munition, Rüstung usw.

Fazit: sehr wenig für recht viel Geld, schade 
         der Bosskampf war ein Witz... und das heißt was, wenn ich das sage.


----------



## LordCrash (30. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht genau mitgezählt (und Uplay zeigt es blöderweise auch nicht an), aber es sind jetzt wohl so an die 40 Stunden gewesen, die ich mit Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag verbracht habe. Und nun ist gut, der Spielstand ist auf 91%, so viel hatte ich bei einem Spiel der Serie noch nie. Diesmal hat mir der ganze Open-World-Aspekt viel, viel mehr Spaß gemacht als in den Vorgängern, für mich hat Black Flag zudem Brotherhood als bestes Spiel der Reihe abgelöst. Aber ich bin auch Piraten-Fan
> Und perfekt ist Black Flag keinesfalls, vor allem die Landmissionen waren größtenteils kein Hochgenuss, es gab viel zu viel Verfolungs- und Lauschaufträge, wirkte irgendwie alles austauschbar und einfallslos. Aber das Schiff reißt es halt auf phänomenale Weise raus: Über die wunderschönen Wellen schippern, den Matrosen beim Singen zuhören, in der Ferne ein dickes Linienschiff entdecken und dann einfach hinfahren und ein Feuergefecht anfangen - das ist wirklich große Klasse! Sowas habe ich seit Fluch der Karibik (dem Spiel, nicht dem Film) nicht mehr erlebt
> 
> Ein bisschen komisch ist es aber schon, dass Ubisoft diese geniale Piraten-Mechanik in ein Assassin's Creed einbaut - Black Flag ist irgendwie das AC mit dem geringsten Serien-Feeling. Ich bin gespannt, wie Ubisoft jetzt weiter macht. Persönlich würde ich mir einen weiteren Piraten-Ableger mit ausgefeilterer Spielmechanik wünschen: Mehr Taktik in den Seegefechten, eine Flotte, die man auch befehligen kann und die nicht nur im Menü-Minispiel zum Einsatz kommt, und endlich mal einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad. So viel Spaß mir Black Flag auch gemacht hat, es war stellenweise doch arg einfach - wenn ich gestorben bin, dann eher aufgrund von Unzulänglichkeiten der Steuerung oder des Missionsdesigns ("Du hast dich zu weit von deinem Ziel/Verbündeten entfernt").


 
31 Stunden -> 34% Fortschritt.... 

Wenn du die Spielzeit von allen deinen Spielen tracken lassen willst (also auch Uplay oder Origin), empfehle ich dir mal Raptr.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Dezember 2013)

Gerade noch ein schönes Rennen im LX6 (540 kg, 190 PS) in Live for Speed mit dem Oculus Rift Dev Kit gefahren. Einfach nur geil, das lässt sich nicht in Worte oder Screenshots/Videos verpacken, das muss man erlebt haben! Und jetzt gehe ich ins Bett und träume vermutlich von einem glorreichen Sieg gegen eine absolut rücksichtslose, unfaire, aber zum Glück auch ziemlich unfähige KI.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub, ich mag dich nicht mehr Neawoulf!


----------



## Shorty484 (1. Dezember 2013)

Endlich wieder Brotherhood mit neuem Rechner und läuft ohne Probleme. Jippi . Gestern 3,5 Stunden zugebracht, ich mache Fortschritte


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Dezember 2013)

grmpf. Danke Steam Sale.
Jetzt hab ich zusätzlich zu all dem anderen Kram noch Van Helsing, Bioshock Infinite und Call of Juarez:Gunslinger rumliegen. Bisher mal in Van Helsing reingeguckt. 
Nettes Action RPG mit ner netten Story und gutem Gameplay. Viele gute Ideen verwurstet, aber absehbar, dass es wohl eher schnell langweilig wird. mal gucken, obs noch etwas fahrt aufnimmt.


----------



## golani79 (1. Dezember 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> grmpf. Danke Steam Sale.
> Jetzt hab ich zusätzlich zu all dem anderen Kram noch Van Helsing, Bioshock Infinite und Call of Juarez:Gunslinger rumliegen.


 
Ja, ja die lieben Sales 
Hab bisher gar nichts gekauft inmitten all der Sales bzw. fast gar nix - Manhunt hab ich mir gegönnt, für 2,50

Habe schon so viel über dieses Spiel gelesen, gehört, div. Diskussionen mitverfolgt und es sogar in Referate gepackt, aber nie selbst gespielt. Da dachte ich mir, für den Preis mach ich mir mal selbst ein Bild  zu einem, allem Anschein nach, sehr umstrittenen Spiel.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ja, ja die lieben Sales
> Hab bisher gar nichts gekauft inmitten all der Sales bzw. fast gar nix - Manhunt hab ich mir gegönnt, für 2,50
> 
> Habe schon so viel über dieses Spiel gelesen, gehört, div. Diskussionen mitverfolgt und es sogar in Referate gepackt, aber nie selbst gespielt. Da dachte ich mir, für den Preis mach ich mir mal selbst ein Bild  zu einem, allem Anschein nach, sehr umstrittenen Spiel.


 Ich hatte mal angespielt als es rauskam vor 10 Jahren oder so ^^ Sonderlich viel is nicht hängen geblieben aber ich meine, dass es mir recht schnell langweilig geworden ist. Meiner Erinnerung nach war das ein ziemlich öder Titel. ^^

Genau genommen wars glaub ne Art Schleichspiel. Von der Spielmechanik her wars jetzt nicht mal so viel krasser als man es von vielen anderen 18er Spielen her kennt. Der Hintergrund is halt extrem fragwürdig und auch die Art und Weise wie du die Gegner zur Strecke bringst ist eher Grenzwertig.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. Dezember 2013)

Gerade mal *Dark Souls* gestartet, dass ich schon auf meiner sterbenden PS3 ein wenig gezockt habe. Das erste und hoffentlich letzte Mal, dass ich mit GfWL in Kontakt komme. Ich hoffe, Dark Souls wird wie viele andere Spiele auch auf Steamworks umgestellt. Aber hey, zum Glück musste ich kein neues Profil anlegen und konnte mich mit meinem XBL-Account anmelden...

Außerdem habe ich noch mal *Deus Ex: Human Revolution* begonnen. Diesmal natürlich den Director's Cut.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> . Aber hey, zum Glück musste ich kein neues Profil anlegen und konnte mich mit meinem XBL-Account anmelden...


 
Es ist das gleiche Netzwerk und wer XBox und PC hat, der kann sein Profil für beide verwenden. Man kann auch vom PC aus da XBoxlern schreiben, wenn man sie in der Freundesliste hat. Nur zusammen zocken, das geht nicht


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2013)

wie war das bei origin und nuuvem?
die muss man über ne basilanische ip aktivieren?

mich würde nämlich *the saboteur* reizen, wenn ich erhlich bin.
gta im von nazis besetzten paris, klingt cool.
komisch, dass das spiel so untergegangen ist. die wertungen waren doch auch ganz ok, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Mothman (1. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mich würde nämlich *the saboteur* reizen, wenn ich erhlich bin.
> gta im von nazis besetzten paris, klingt cool.
> komisch, dass das spiel so untergegangen ist. die wertungen war doch auch ganz ok, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


Ich hab es mir gerade mal gekauft. Für 2,50 EUR kann man das mal machen auch wenns in die Hose geht. 
Aber was ich so gelesen habe, soll das Spiel wirklich ziemlich gut sein.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie war das bei origin und nuuvem?
> die muss man über ne basilanische ip aktivieren?
> 
> mich würde nämlich *the saboteur* reizen, wenn ich erhlich bin.
> ...


 Nein, du musst per brasilianischem Proxy kaufen. Für die Aktivierung brauchst du gar nichts. 

Einfach im Browser eine brasilianische Proxy von hier eintragen, bei Nuuvem einkaufen, Proxy wieder rauslöschen und gut ist. Dauert 30 Sekunden...Danach ganz simpel bei Origin aktivieren. 

Kostenlose Proxyliste (nach Brasilien filtern)

Edit: Anleitung für Chrome

Einstellungen -> Erweiterte Einstellungen anzeigen (ganz unten auf der Seite) -> bei "Netzwerk" Proxy Einstellungen ändern -> bei "Verbindungen" Lan Einstellungen -> IP und Port eines Proxyservers aus der Liste oben eintragen und bestätigen 

Nicht vergessen nach dem Einkauf den Proxy wieder zu deaktiveren, sonst surfst du dauerhaft über diesen.....


----------



## LordCrash (1. Dezember 2013)

Allerdings gibts "The Saboteur" auch gerade bei Origin direkt für 2,49€...


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Dezember 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Gerade mal *Dark Souls* gestartet, dass ich schon auf meiner sterbenden PS3 ein wenig gezockt habe. Das erste und hoffentlich letzte Mal, dass ich mit GfWL in Kontakt komme. Ich hoffe, Dark Souls wird wie viele andere Spiele auch auf Steamworks umgestellt. Aber hey, zum Glück musste ich kein neues Profil anlegen und konnte mich mit meinem XBL-Account anmelden...


Immer dieses GfWL gebashe...


Spoiler



As a rival to Steam it faces two huge issues. People have mostly accepted Steam’s existence, even when its intrusions to your gaming are much more egregious than GFWL’s. (For instance, if you get banned from Steam for one of their odd reasons (like Paypal screwing up) then you lose all your games, forever. Potentially thousands of pounds worth, taken from you, and there’s little you can do. A GFWL ban will still give you access to games in their offline modes. Which is a pretty big deal, really.) And second, it doesn’t offer the same user-friendly home base. It’s stuck inside the games, like a weird growth, and seems to offer little benefit between playing. If the game has a patch released, Steam will have already installed it when I wasn’t looking. GFWL will want me to remember my bloody password or something, and then force the game I’m playing to go back to the opening menu because I changed a setting. Oh lordy.


Es gibt wie hier in diesem Text aufgezeigt sicher auch Gründe GfWL zu kritisieren, aber mit zweierlei Maß messen kann ich nicht leiden.
Und der Vorteil von GfWL überwiegt vor allem bei Spielen die hauptsächlich auf Singleplayer ausgelegt sind um Welten gegenüber Origin oder Steam.


----------



## Enisra (1. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn ich mal so vergleiche: DLCs anschauen und den Gratis-DLCs runterladen bei Steam und GfWL
Steam: Anklicken -> fertig
GfWL: Anklicken -> Fehlermeldung 

im gegensatz zu Origin gibt es leider einen Grund warum das so unbeliebt ist: Es funktioniert einfach scheiße


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Allerdings gibts "The Saboteur" auch gerade bei Origin direkt für 2,49€...


 
jo, aber da hätte ich schon gerne die uncut-version inklusive ns-symbolik.
muss man nicht verstehen, aber das gehört in dem spiel einfach dazu.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jo, aber da hätte ich schon gerne die uncut-version inklusive ns-symbolik.
> muss man nicht verstehen, aber das gehört in dem spiel einfach dazu.


 Verstehe ich sogar sehr gut.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mal so vergleiche: DLCs anschauen und den Gratis-DLCs runterladen bei Steam und GfWL
> Steam: Anklicken -> fertig
> GfWL: Anklicken -> Fehlermeldung
> 
> im gegensatz zu Origin gibt es leider einen Grund warum das so unbeliebt ist: Es funktioniert einfach scheiße


Wenn man konkret einen speziellen Kritikpunkt nennt so wie du jetzt, habe ich auch nichts dagegen, außer ich hätte andere Erfahrungen gemacht.

Und der DRM von GfWL ist einfach nicht auf Online ausgelegt sondern vor allem Lokal auf dem eigenen Computer. Wie gesagt, ich würde auch nie behaupten bei GfWL funktioniert alles ohne Probleme, dass ist aber wenn ich die ganzen Forenbeiträge mit Problemen zu Origin oder Steam lese auch nicht anders.


----------



## Enisra (1. Dezember 2013)

oh, da gibt es noch so ein paar, wie die Schwierigkeit nur über herrumwurschteln die Spiele zum laufen zu bringen weil die GfWL Version beim Spielstart über Steam zicken macht + man auch nicht mal die funktionierende Version von MS zum Download bekommt


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> oh, da gibt es noch so ein paar, wie die Schwierigkeit nur über herrumwurschteln die Spiele zum laufen zu bringen weil die GfWL Version beim Spielstart über Steam zicken macht + man auch nicht mal die funktionierende Version von MS zum Download bekommt


Ich habe Bioshock 2, Fallout 3 und Fable 3 alle ohne Probleme starten können, ohne überhaupt GfWL selbst installiert, geschweige denn heruntergeladen zu haben. 

Zugegeben im Offline-Modus von GfWL, aber das mit den Singleplayer-Spielen hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben.


----------



## Enisra (1. Dezember 2013)

ja du, andere haben erster mal einen Workaround finden müssen und damit genug von dem Teil


----------



## ZockerCompanion (1. Dezember 2013)

Seit langjähriger PCGAMES.de User ohne Adblock  (und vor langer Zeit längjähriger Leser der Zeitschrift) dacht ich mir melde ich mich hier mal an.
Da das hier mein erster Post ist, bitte nicht schlagen .

Hab gestern Abend AC4: BF durchgezockt. Typisch für AC hat es mich vor den Monitor gefesselt, gehört für mich aber eher zu den schwächeren Teilen der Serie. 
Durch die stärkere Gewichtung der Seekämpfe fehlt für mich das bekannte Feeling. Die Seekämpfe machen Spaß, ohne Frage, aber für mich hat es sich dadurch zu stark vom Altbekannten weg bewegt. Erst recht das dadurch auch anscheinend die Landmissionen gelitten haben.
Wie Bathge erwähnte sind sie teilweise ziemlich lieblos. Zudem fehlt z.B. der Bekanntheitsgrad am Land.
Ich werde trotzdem noch ein paar Stunden drin verbringen, um es weiter zu komplettieren.

Aber ich wollte mir auch noch den überarbeiteten Rudelmodus (den ich nicht ganz so überzeugend im dritten Teil fand) angucken. 
Hätt wer lust mit mir die Rudelmodus-"Kampagne" auszuprobieren?

P.S. Ich fand die Story ganz gut erzählt (kommt es mir nur so vor oder wirkt die Präsentation der Cutscenes teilweise doch etwas altbacken?) und auch der Werdegang von Kenway fand ich gut nachvollziehbar und nicht zu schnell.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja du, andere haben erster mal einen Workaround finden müssen und damit genug von dem Teil


Moment, da fällt mir ein, so ganz stimmt es auch nicht mit dem selbst installieren, ich glaube ich habe den Client über die Windows-Updates manuell ausgewählt und gleich mit den Windows-Updates zusammen aktualisieren lassen.

Man sollte wenn ich mich richtig erinnere es gar nicht nur für ein Update komplett neu installieren. Aber kann mich bei letztgenanntem auch irren, ist schon zu lange her.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Dezember 2013)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Da das hier mein erster Post ist, bitte nicht schlagen .


 Keine Sorge, wir sind harmlos. Wir kläffen, aber wir beißen nicht... 

Willkommen im Forum.


----------



## svd (1. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, wir sind harmlos. Wir kläffen, aber wir beißen nicht...
> 
> Willkommen im Forum.



Allerdings kannst du damit rechnen, dass mal jemand dein Knie bespringt oder dir an's Bein pisst.
Nichts, was ein beherzter Fußtritt nicht regeln kann.


----------



## Enisra (1. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, wir sind harmlos. Wir kläffen, aber wir beißen nicht...
> 
> Willkommen im Forum.


 
beißen nicht, Kratzen schon


----------



## golani79 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hab gestern dann die Beta / Demo vom neuen Broken Sword zu Ende gespielt - hab dafür insgesamt knapp über ne Stunde gebraucht und ich wollt dann eigentlich gleich weiterspielen, weils mich einfach gut unterhalten hat.

Aber leider wars dann zu Ende - kann man nix machen.
Ist jedoch nicht so tragisch, weil der Release eh bald kommt - ich freu mich auf gute Adventurekost im alten Stil


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2013)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Da das hier mein erster Post ist, bitte nicht schlagen .


 
na ja, eigentlich wirds hier nicht so gerne gesehen, wenn jemand gleich in seinem debüt-post was sinnvolles schreibt, das auch noch zum thema passt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warst du nicht derjenige der mich "käufliche Nutte" genannt hat ... ?
> 
> Glaube das wird nix mit uns... Nicht wegen dem netten Kosenamen, sondern weil ich kaum bis Null MP-Erfahrung habe. Ich würde an dir wie ein Klotz am Bein hängen.


 
Es geht ja nur um gepflegtes, langsames, entspanntes Koop. Multiplayer mag ich nicht, sprich PvP.


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Dezember 2013)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> P.S. Ich fand die Story ganz gut erzählt (kommt es mir nur so vor oder wirkt die Präsentation der Cutscenes teilweise doch etwas altbacken?) und auch der Werdegang von Kenway fand ich gut nachvollziehbar und nicht zu schnell.



Kenways Entwicklung war für mich auch nachvollziehbar. Allerdings fand ich, dass das Spiel teilweise zu stark auf die emotionale Schiene aufspringt, ohne das mit echter Dramatik unterfüttern zu können. Besonders beim Verlust eines von Kenways Vertrauten war das Spiel so sehr davon überzeugt, dass der Spieler ja jetzt total fertig sein müsste, dass ich mir ein Lachen nicht verkneifen konnte. Um so eine emotionale Bindung zu den Charakteren zu entwickeln, hätte das Spiel deutlich mehr Zeit mit ihnen verbringen und das Skript einfach besser sein müssen. In seiner aktuellen Form wirkt das Ganze eher ungewollt kitschig.

P.S: Willkommen im Forum! Und bitte schreib doch Peter. "Bathge" klingt so förmlich


----------



## ZockerCompanion (1. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> P.S: Willkommen im Forum! Und bitte schreib doch Peter. "Bathge" klingt so förmlich



In Ordnung, Peter 

Ich verstehe deinen Punkt, ist das gleiche wie bei vielen Ego-Shootern. In 5 Stunden kann man schlecht eine Beziehung zu einem Charakter aufbauen, wenn er dann ins Gras beißt ist es einem im Endeffekt einfach egal.

AC4 dauer zwar viel länger (wenn mann nicht rusht), aber man hat doch recht wenig Zeit mit einigen der NPC's verbracht.
Trotzdem haben sie es geschafft mich durch die Inszenierung und der musikalischen Untermalung 



Spoiler



z.B. bei dem Tod von Kidd


 traurig zu stimmen und bei vielen Szenen bekommt man doch ein etwas anderes Gefühl, wenn man im Hinterkopf behält wie viel Zeit in der Spielwelt verstreicht (6 Jahre, was man leider kaum mitbekommt).


Naja vielleicht bin ich einfach nur etwas kitschig veranlagt


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Dezember 2013)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Iund bei vielen Szenen bekommt man doch ein etwas anderes Gefühl, wenn man im Hinterkopf behält wie viel Zeit in der Spielwelt verstreicht (6 Jahre, was man leider kaum mitbekommt).


 
Oh ja, ich war regelrecht geschockt, als in einem Nebensatz mal erwähnt wurde, dass Kenway jetzt schon jahrelang als Pirat sein Brot verdient. Das kam überhaupt nicht raus, wenn man nicht gerade aufmerksam die Jahreszahlen beim Sequenzen-Wechsel anschaut. 

Für meinen Geschmack hätten sie die Story auch ruhig ganz weglassen können. Black Flag ist für mich das erste AC-Spiel, bei dem sich die offene Spielwelt sich in meinen Augen wirklich lebendig angefühlt hat. Ich hab zum Beispiel Gänsehaut bekommen, als ich auf einer Pirateninsel rumgelatscht bin, während vor der Küste Engländer und Freibeuter Kanonensalven ausgetauscht haben. Oder als später ein Wirbelsturm über das Meer gefegt ist, während ich am Dock stand und zugeguckt habe. Bitte mehr davon im Nachfolger!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. Dezember 2013)

Gestern bei nem Kumpel mal noch AC4 gesehen ^^ Ich bin in der Serie längst nicht so weit, aber schien nen cooles Spiel zu sein. Im Kopf lief bei mir die ganze Zeit Running Wild, und v.a. das Lied 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7102147/Running_Wild_Ballad_of_William_Kidd


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Einfach im Browser eine brasilianische Proxy von hier eintragen, bei Nuuvem einkaufen, Proxy wieder rauslöschen und gut ist. Dauert 30 Sekunden...Danach ganz simpel bei Origin aktivieren.


 
hat astrein funktioniert mit foxyproxy. 
besten dank!
hoffentlich ist die version auch wirklich uncut.
sollte sie ja aber wohl sein, wenn ich die us-version installiere.


----------



## LordCrash (2. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hat astrein funktioniert mit foxyproxy.
> besten dank!
> hoffentlich ist die version auch wirklich uncut.
> sollte sie ja aber wohl sein, wenn ich die us-version installiere.


 Normalerweise kannst du bei der Aktivierung in Origin zwischen verschiedenen Versionen wählen, wenn du einen internationalen Key hast. So war es zumindest bei mir bisher immer. Kann allerdings sein, dass es bei manchen EA Spielen die ungeschnittene Version nicht in Kombination mit deutscher Sprache gibt...


----------



## LordCrash (2. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich war regelrecht geschockt, als in einem Nebensatz mal erwähnt wurde, dass Kenway jetzt schon jahrelang als Pirat sein Brot verdient. Das kam überhaupt nicht raus, wenn man nicht gerade aufmerksam die Jahreszahlen beim Sequenzen-Wechsel anschaut.





Spoiler



Edward war scheinbar auch schon längere Zeit Freibeuter, bevor AC4 überhaupt anfängt. Zumindest kennt er Blackbeard und andere schon von vergangenen Kaperfahrten...


----------



## ZockerCompanion (2. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack hätten sie die Story auch ruhig ganz weglassen können.



Doch nicht bei den ganzen Cliffhangern 

Und vielleicht sollte man aus Black Flag eine eigene IP machen.
Für mich hat es sich durch die starke fokussierung auf Seekämpfe, doch zu stark von AC entfernt (wenns auch die nötige Frische ins Spiel brachte).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Dezember 2013)

Nach der ersten Mission in *"Splinter Cell - Blacklist"*:
Joah, Ubisoft hat Wort gehalten. Die alten Elemente bis Teil 4 mit den Neuerungen von *"Conviction"* haben sie gut miteinander verwoben. Gutes Spielgefühl, recht gute Atmo (kommt allerdings nicht ganz an "Conviction" ran) und bis auf ein Paar Schwachpunkte ganz nette Optik. Aber die Musik... Irgendwie unpassend und nervig...


----------



## Chemenu (3. Dezember 2013)

Immer noch *Prey*. Seit gefühlt 45 Stunden. Dieses scheiss Spiel hört einfach nicht auf. 
 Es kommt immer noch ein Level und noch mehr nervtötende "Bossgegner". Seit bestimmt einer Stunde nur noch Dauergeballer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Dezember 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Immer noch *Prey*. Seit gefühlt 45 Stunden. Dieses scheiss Spiel hört einfach nicht auf.
> Es kommt immer noch ein Level und noch mehr nervtötende "Bossgegner". Seit bestimmt einer Stunde nur noch Dauergeballer.


 Reden wir vom alten "Prey" ?! Das mit der Rothaut und den Aliens ?
Damit ist man doch in max. 8-10 Stunden durch...


----------



## Chemenu (3. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Reden wir vom alten "Prey" ?! Das mit der Rothaut und den Aliens ?
> Damit ist man doch in max. 8-10 Stunden durch...


 8-10 Stunden? Ganz sicher nicht!  Mit Wall-Hack vielleicht. 
Ich hab es jetzt jedenfalls endlich geschafft. Die letzten Spielstunden waren echt zu viel und einfach nur noch nervig.


----------



## svd (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte das Spiel sogar zweimal zu Hause. Bin das überzählige Spiel zum Glück losgeworden. Hehehe.

Dieses Minispiel nach dem Ableben war ja vlt. auch nervig. Das witzigste vlt. der große Würfel.

Trotz vergleichbarem Lebenslauf, finde ich Prey aber weitaus weniger schlimm, als Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Chemenu (3. Dezember 2013)

OK, hab mal meine Savegames angeschaut und anhand des Änderungsdatums der Dateien die Zeit zusammen gerechnet.
Da komme ich auf ziemlich genau 8 Stunden. Wobei ein paar Minuten muss man da sicher noch drauf rechnen.
Dann kam mir das Spiel einfach nur ewig lang vor. Ich hätte schwören können ich saß da min. 20 Stunden dran. 
Wahrscheinlich weil sich alles irgendwann nur noch wiederholt, die Rätsel, die Gegner, die Gänge und Räume...


----------



## svd (3. Dezember 2013)

Kann mich leider nicht erinnern, ob sich zB Quake IV gegen Ende hin auch so gezogen hat.

Ich spiel gerade ab und zu das erste WRC von 2010, überlege, ob ich nach "Ghosts" etwas gehaltvolleres spielen soll.
Vlt. ein längeres Rollenspiel, den "Wichtel 1" zB. Naja, mal sehen.


----------



## Enisra (3. Dezember 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> OK, hab mal meine Savegames angeschaut und anhand des Änderungsdatums der Dateien die Zeit zusammen gerechnet.
> Da komme ich auf ziemlich genau 8 Stunden. Wobei ein paar Minuten muss man da sicher noch drauf rechnen.
> Dann kam mir das Spiel einfach nur ewig lang vor. Ich hätte schwören können ich saß da min. 20 Stunden dran.
> Wahrscheinlich weil sich alles irgendwann nur noch wiederholt, die Rätsel, die Gegner, die Gänge und Räume...



hey, das neue Feature:
Psychochronetische Spielzeitverlängerung!
Backtracking war gestern, denn anstatt einem einfach in gleiche Levels zurück zu schicken kommt es jetzt einem einfach nur so vor das man 45h gespielt hat, aber nur 8h verliehrt


----------



## Chemenu (3. Dezember 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Kann mich leider nicht erinnern, ob sich zB Quake IV gegen Ende hin auch so gezogen hat.


 Den neuen Duke und Quake IV hab ich nicht gespielt, DOOM³ abgebrochen weil zu langweilig. Musste mich schon durch Rage quälen, wobei das für ein id Game ja sensationell "offen" war. Shooter langweilen mich irgendwie relativ schnell wenn das Gameplay in Dauergeballler ausartet und das ganze auch noch strikt linear abläuft.

Es gibt in Prey leider auch nicht viel zu entdecken. Man kann eigentlich nur durch die Level rushen und alles niedermähen. 
Normalerweise bin ich schon eher der Entdecker, der dann auch alle Winkel der Maps absucht, auch wenns da nix zu finden gibt. Aber bei Prey geht das gar nicht, dafür sind die Laufwege viel zu eng abgesteckt. 

Naja, spaßig war's schon, aber mir einfach zu lang. Die Hälfte der Spielzeit hätte mir auch gereicht.

Achja, das Lied am Ende bei den Credits fand ich richtig cool. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0uyliYBoLu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2013)

Aktuell zocke ich neben War Thunder AC 4 Black Flag und Killzone Shadow Fall.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. Dezember 2013)

Heute *Galaxy on Fire 2* beendet. Für die gespielten 20h war es recht unterhaltsam, auch wenn dieses Spiel nur eine nebensächliche Haupthandlung verfolgt, die ein wenig trashig daherkommt, gefiel mir der Schürzenjäger Keith T. Maxwell.
Ein Mann wie jeder, das Wohl der Galaxis ist egal, Hauptsache es gibt eine anständige Bar und ein williges Mädel 
Größter Kritikpunkt wäre diese umständliche Menüführung, die mit zunehmenden Warentransfer in einer Klickorgie endet, da jede Einheit einzeln verschoben werden muss, auch wenn es für Mobilgeräte entwickelt wurde, das hätte man bei der Portierung besser lösen können.


Nun werd ich mich mal Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon widmen, das schlummert schon zu lange auf meiner Platte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> OK, hab mal meine Savegames angeschaut und anhand des Änderungsdatums der Dateien die Zeit zusammen gerechnet.
> Da komme ich auf ziemlich genau 8 Stunden. Wobei ein paar Minuten muss man da sicher noch drauf rechnen.
> Dann kam mir das Spiel einfach nur ewig lang vor. Ich hätte schwören können ich saß da min. 20 Stunden dran.
> Wahrscheinlich weil sich alles irgendwann nur noch wiederholt, die Rätsel, die Gegner, die Gänge und Räume...


 Aha ! Was sagte ich noch zu der realen Spielzeit ?! 

Aber es gibt in der Tat Spiele, die sich vom Gefühl her derart ziehen, dass man denkt man sitzt zig Stunden davor.


----------



## EngelEngelchen (4. Dezember 2013)

Spiele gerade Mafia II


----------



## Bonkic (4. Dezember 2013)

hab gestern mal ein wenig in *the saboteur* reingeschnuppert.

- gelungene atmosphäre im besetzten paris mit hakenkreuzen überall (wichtig!) 
- cooler hauptdarsteller, aber eben nicht pseudocool wie die typischen ami-muskelprotze, sondern ein rauchender und saufender ire. 
- klischeehafte charaktere, was mich persönlich aber überhaupt nicht stört. ich kämpfe gerne gegen den blonden nazi-übermenschen.
- gameplay erinnert bislang stark an assassins creed
- man merkt dem spiel halt schon an, dass dafür kein budget wie eben bei ac oder ähnlichem zur verfügung stand; vor allem bei...
- ...der grafik, die wohl schon bei erscheinen nicht mehr state-of-the-art war. das wohl ähnlich alte ac2 sieht imho mindestens 2 klassen besser aus

könnte also auch durchaus auf dauer spass machen.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hab gestern mal ein wenig in *the saboteur* reingeschnuppert.
> 
> - gelungene atmosphäre im besetzten paris mit hakenkreuzen überall (wichtig!)
> - cooler hauptdarsteller, aber eben nicht pseudocool wie die typischen ami-muskelprotze, sondern ein rauchender und saufener ire.
> ...



Also mich konnte es nicht wirklich überzeugen. Habs nach ca. 2-3 Stunden erst mal wieder aufgegeben. Aber das soll ja nichts heißen.


----------



## Lukecheater (4. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aha ! Was sagte ich noch zu der realen Spielzeit ?!
> 
> Aber es gibt in der Tat Spiele, die sich vom Gefühl her derart ziehen, dass man denkt man sitzt zig Stunden davor.


 
Mir erging es so bei Alan Wake. Da dachte ich es will einfach nicht aufhören, dabei waren das glaub ich auch keine 10h


----------



## Mothman (4. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also mich konnte es nicht wirklich überzeugen. Habs nach ca. 2-3 Stunden erst mal wieder aufgegeben. Aber das soll ja nichts heißen.


 Ich habs auch nur  1-2 Stunden gespielt. Zwar konnte ich durchaus die Leistung der Entwickler anerkennen und habe auf jeden Fall ein gutes Spiel auf dem Bildschirm erlebt, aber so richtig motiviert hat es mich irgendwie auch nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2013)

Saboteur war nicht durchgehend schlecht. Aber immer wieder repetiv: Die Flakstellungen hochnehmen, Die Radarstationen. Das war imho etwas zu langatmig für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich spiele zur Zeit AC4 auf der One meines Kerls, da meine PS4 zur Zeit ja leider nur ein dekorativer Leuchtklotz ist. 

Gefällt mir sehr gut, tolle Karibikatmosphäre. Ich bin eine krasse Piratenbraut...Yeah. 

Nur die Abstergosache verwirrt mich noch.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Dezember 2013)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich spiele zur Zeit AC4 auf der One meines Kerls, da meine PS4 zur Zeit ja leider nur ein dekorativer Leuchtklotz ist.
> 
> Gefällt mir sehr gut, tolle Karibikatmosphäre. Ich bin eine krasse Piratenbraut...Yeah.
> 
> Nur die Abstergosache verwirrt mich noch.



Ich hab's seit gestern Abend den Singleplayer durch und werde mir jetzt bei Gelegenheit mal den Multiplayer vornehmen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Dezember 2013)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nur die Abstergosache verwirrt mich noch.


 
Damit bist du nicht alleine 
Ich hab den ganzen Neuzeit-Part konsequent ignoriert und bin durch die nicht überspringbaren Passagen durchgerannt. Es ist sogar noch langweiliger als in AC 2 bis 3. Am ehesten konnte mich damals noch das Abstergo-Labor in Teil 1 begeistern. Da war die ganze Sache halt noch neu und aufregend.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ohne Desmond Miles kann der Gegenwarts-Part des Spiels wohl auch nicht mehr so gut ziehen wie früher. Das wird mir wohl einen gewissen Dämpfer verpassen, denn ich mochte Desmond und seine Geschichte...


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich fand's jetzt gar nicht soo uninteressant, wobei - in typischer Serientradition - wieder einmal mehr Fragen aufgeworfen, als beantwortet werden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich fand's jetzt gar nicht soo uninteressant, wobei - in typischer Serientradition - wieder einmal mehr Fragen aufgeworfen, als beantwortet werden.


 
Ehrlich gesagt? Das hoffe ich doch. War ja kaum außerhalb des Animus', aber ich will ordentlich Rätselhaftigkeit draußen.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Damit bist du nicht alleine
> Ich hab den ganzen Neuzeit-Part konsequent ignoriert und bin durch die nicht überspringbaren Passagen durchgerannt. Es ist sogar noch langweiliger als in AC 2 bis 3. Am ehesten konnte mich damals noch das Abstergo-Labor in Teil 1 begeistern. Da war die ganze Sache halt noch neu und aufregend.


 Langweilig ist es nur deshalb, weil du dich nicht drauf einlässt. Ich habe bisher jeden PC gehackt und dabei viele interessante und teilweise sogar lustige Hintergrundinfos gesammelt, auch zu den bisherigen Spielen. Der Neuzeitteil von AC4 ist so ein Mischmasch aus Parodie der bisherigen Teilen und ernsthafter Geschichte. Bin aber noch nicht durch...

Meine Meinung: wer den neuzeitlichen Teil nicht spielt, der hat ein AC gar nicht verdient. Frevler. 

Bezüglich Cliffhanger: Der Hauptautor von AC4 hat erst kürzlich verlauten lassen, dass er gar keine große Notwendigkeit sieht, eine Geschichte abzuschließen. Vielmehr fände er offene Enden, wie man sie aus der Literatur kennt, viel spannender. Viele Spieler seien hier irgendwie eigen, weil sie ein Spiel nicht der momentanen Erfahrungen nach wegen spielen würden sondern weil sie wissen wollten, wie die ganze Geschichte ausgehe. Er verfolge aber eher den Ansatz, den Weg als das Ziel zu sehen, also die Spieler dahin zu bringen, den aktuellen Moment im Spiel zu genießen. Ich persönlich finde den Ansatz ganz interessant. Als Freund von unkonventionellen Romanen und von Kurzgeschichten finde ich das Konzept des "Ausschnitts aus Ereignissen" ohne eine zu 100% abgeschlossene Geschichte zu erzählen (am besten noch mit Happy End...), ziemlich spannend. 


@sauerlandboy
Es gibt viele Hintergrundinfos über Desmond in AC4, wenn man sich darum bemüht.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @sauerlandboy
> Es gibt viele Hintergrundinfos über Desmond in AC4, wenn man sich darum bemüht.



Und ich habe sie alle gesammelt. Ich hasse es, wenn mir auch nur ein Schnipsel an Information durch die Lappen geht.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Und ich habe sie alle gesammelt. Ich hasse es, wenn mir auch nur ein Schnipsel an Information durch die Lappen geht.


 War ja auch keine Kritik an dir, sondern am Peter. Setzen, sechs.


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> War ja auch keine Kritik an dir, sondern am Peter. Setzen, sechs.


 
Wenn das Spiel interessante Infos hinter langweiligen Mechaniken (Stichwort Hacking) und noch viel langweiligeren Dialogen (die ersten fünf Minuten in der "Firma" haben mir schon gereicht) verbrigt, suche ich die Schuld nicht unbedingt bei mir ...


----------



## LordCrash (5. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wenn das Spiel interessante Infos hinter langweiligen Mechaniken (Stichwort Hacking) und noch viel langweiligeren Dialogen (die ersten fünf Minuten in der "Firma" haben mir schon gereicht) verbrigt, suche ich die Schuld nicht unbedingt bei mir ...


 Die Informationen sind nicht hinter den Dialogen verborgen... 

Das Hacken ist jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig schlimm, ich fands eigentlich recht spaßig.

Übrigens sind die Dialoge in der Piratenwelt auch nicht viel spannender/besser...


----------



## Sanador (5. Dezember 2013)

Was alle immer gegen die Desmond-Abschnitte haben, die waren doch sehr gut, besonders im ersten Assassin's Creed.
In Black Flag finde ich hingegen diese Spieleentwickler-Thematik recht bescheuert, vor allem da die Rahmenhandlung der vorigen Assassin's Creeds nicht wirklich abgeschlossen wurde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @sauerlandboy
> Es gibt viele Hintergrundinfos über Desmond in AC4, wenn man sich darum bemüht.


 Klingt okay, aber ihn nicht mehr als aktiven Part des Ganzen zu haben, frustet mich schon. Sein Ende in AC3 war für mich sehr unbefriedigend.


----------



## Chemenu (5. Dezember 2013)

Vor 3 Stunden mit Mass Effect angefangen.


----------



## golani79 (6. Dezember 2013)

Was ich zur Zeit spiele?

Zu viele große Spiele bei zu wenig Zeit - müsste eigentlich mal bei AC 2 weiterspielen.
In der Zwischenzeit aber mal ein paar andere Spiele ausprobiert und somit eigentlich angefangen -.- (Demon´s Souls, Final Fantasy 9, Killzone Shadowfall) und Broken Sword hab ich ja jetzt auch bekommen / weiß nicht, wie lange ich das unangetastet lassen kann - damn it


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Demon´s Souls


 
Und, wo biste jetzt da?


----------



## golani79 (6. Dezember 2013)

Noch nicht so weit - Soul Level hab ich auf 15 glaub ich und bisher hab ich erst den 1. Boss umgehauen.
Hab dann ein wenig gegrindet, weil ich irgendwie keine Chance hatte in den anderen Gebieten - hab dann aber rausgefunden, dass es nach dem 1. Bossgegner noch weitergeht.

Nur hat mich dann ein Drache auf der Mauer erwischt, als ich ans andere Ende wollte - hab wohl den falschen Zeitpunkt erwischt


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Nur hat mich dann ein Drache auf der Mauer erwischt, als ich ans andere Ende wollte - hab wohl den falschen Zeitpunkt erwischt


 
Jo, grinden war auch meine Art, Dark Souls durchzukriegen. Ist dann eigentlich gar nicht mehr so schwer. Den Drachen kann man vom ersten Turm aus ohne Probleme und ohne Gefahr mit Bogen oder Seelenpfeilen erledigen, dauert nur etwas. Man muss ein Stück vorgehen, und sobald er die Brücke abfackelt, zum Turm rennen. Schafft man problemlos.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Dezember 2013)

Endless Space ist ein seltsames Spiel - bisher weiß ich noch nicht so recht, was ich da eigentlich mache, sondern klicke mich irgendwie durch. Und das sagt ein Master of Orion 2-Veteran, das Genre ist mir also durchaus vertraut. Das Interface gefällt mir auch nicht so recht: Der Hauptbildschirm ist sehr aufgeräumt und fast schon spartanisch, aber die anderen Fenster quillen über vor Symbolen und Zahlen in einer anstrengenden Mini-Schriftart. Trotzdem spiele ich erstmal weiter, irgendwie bin ich nämlich doch gespannt, was als Nächstes passiert.


----------



## masterofcars (6. Dezember 2013)

ETS2 ist mit den schönen Mods immer eine schöne Fahrt am Freitag abend wert. 
XCOM Enemy within bin ich gerade beim 3. Mal am durchspielen, nachdem ich 400 Stunden schon in Hauptspiel Singleplayer verbracht habe.
Bioshock infinte hab ich angefangen, aber beginnt trotz schöner Grafik und interessantem Setting gerade zu langweilen
XCOM Bureau konnte ich jetzt auch nicht vorbei dran für 8 euro. Nicht soo schlecht, dauermotiviation muss ich noch schauen.
Rocksmith ist an der PS3 nach Feierabend noch ne halbe Stunde wert.

Aber mein absoluten Lieblinge für 2013 waren XCOM Enemy unknown/within, Dishonored und Skyrim. Und der Stack of shame wächst und wächst^^


----------



## Enisra (7. Dezember 2013)

grade mal so einen Blick in den MS Store geworfen und was seh ich da?
Tiny Death Star


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> grade mal so einen Blick in den MS Store geworfen und was seh ich da?
> Tiny Death Star


 
Oh je. Nun habe ich Tiny Tina Death Star gelesen und mich schon gefreut.


----------



## Enisra (7. Dezember 2013)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Oh je. Nun habe ich Tiny Tina Death Star gelesen und mich schon gefreut.


 
Fast, ist aber auch Putzig


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Dezember 2013)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Oh je. Nun habe ich Tiny Tina Death Star gelesen und mich schon gefreut.



Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es gut finden würde, wenn man Tiny Tina am Kontrollpult des Todessterns rumspielen lassen würde... :


----------



## Monalye (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich installiere gerade "Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon" nachdem ich es diese Woche von Green Pepper um 6,99 gefunden habe. Angeblich soll das Spiel hammermäßig sein  Aber es braucht irrsinnig viele Updates und Patches, wenn man es von der DVD installiert, ich bin seit über einer Stunde dabei, das Spiel zu installieren 
Hoffentlich lohnt es sich, ich hab noch nie ein Far Cry gespielt


----------



## Enisra (7. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich installiere gerade "Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon" nachdem ich es diese Woche von Green Pepper um 6,99 gefunden habe. Angeblich soll das Spiel hammermäßig sein  Aber es braucht irrsinnig viele Updates und Patches, wenn man es von der DVD installiert, ich bin seit über einer Stunde dabei, das Spiel zu installieren
> Hoffentlich lohnt es sich, ich hab noch nie ein Far Cry gespielt


 
ich würde jetzt nicht sagen dass das sonderlich viel mit Far Cry zu tun hat, eher halt so die Spielgewordene Achtziger Jahre Actionserie


----------



## Monalye (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss sagen, es ist gar nicht mal schlecht, grafisch erinnert es mich ein wenig an Darkness II, aber das mit dem Speichern ist ein Übel. Ich bin jetzt zum 2. Mal gestorben und muss komplett alles noch mal machen, die letzte halbe Stunde... das ist schon sehr mürbe. Ich muss mal drauf achten, ob es eine Schnellspeicherfunktion gibt, sonst macht das bei mir keinen Sinn. Andere laufen da wahrscheinlich in 5 Minuten um sich ballernd durch, wofür ich 20 Minuten brauche, weil ich schleiche und mich verstecke. Und wenn man dann alles von vorne machen muss, ist das schnell frustrierend


----------



## Lukecheater (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab jetzt die Hauptmissionen von *Brütal Legend* durch. Am Ende haben mich die sich ständig wiederholenden RTS-Elemente des Stagekampfes genervt, dafür entschädigt der ganze Rest des Spiels, der ein einziges Monster von Metal-Hommage ist. Das fängt schon beim Menü an, das wohl das best designte Menü EVER ist^^ und beim Intro, das, gespielt von Jack Black, einen schonmal schön einstimmt auf das was folgen wird. Dass man für die Hauptfigur Jack Black als Synchronstimme bekommen hat ist übrigens den witzigen Dialogen sehr zuträglich und die Tatsache, dass einige der wichtigen Persönlichkeiten des Metal/Rock hier vorkommen und von ihrem realen Vorbild synchronisiert werden. Das Spiel lebt einfach von seiner Präsentation und hat mich sehr gut unterhalten (Wer wollte nicht schonmal mit Corpse Paint und metallischer Musikuntermalung gegen Monster kämpfen?).


----------



## Monalye (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde Farcry 3 - Blood Dragon richtig gut, ich bin schon Level 4 (das mag was heissen für mich, nach der kurzen Zeit )
Leider hab' ich jetzt vorerst nicht mehr Zeit, ich muss ein paar Kästen ausräumen gehen und kurz in die neue Wohnung fahren... ich Kipfel hab die ganzen Malutensilien dort hin gebracht, dabei brauch ich sie noch hier für eine Kommode


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ist das in* "Splinter Cell - Blacklist"* eigentlich normal, dass Gespräche unter Gegnern stets nur in der Fremdsprache erfolgen, ohne Untertitel oder so ? Afghanen, Engländer (!!!) und noch Andere... Da würde man schon gerne wissen über was sich die Typen unterhalten, aber wenn man nicht gerade der nah-östlichen Sprache mächtig ist...


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist das in* "Splinter Cell - Blacklist"* eigentlich normal, dass Gespräche unter Gegnern stets nur in der Fremdsprache erfolgen, ohne Untertitel oder so ? Afghanen, Engländer (!!!) und noch Andere... Da würde man schon gerne wissen über was sich die Typen unterhalten, aber wenn man nicht gerade der nah-östlichen Sprache mächtig ist...


 
Ist eine der seltsameren Design-Entscheidungen, ja. Gibt Für und Wider, ich finde es grundsätzlich stimmungsvoll. Kannst ja mal die Untertitel dazuschalten, vielleicht wird es zumindest da übersetzt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Dezember 2013)

Hab jetzt nach 12 Stunden die Hauptstory von Batman: Arkham Origins beendet und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Es fehlte zwar das letzte Quäntchen Genialität, das in den beiden Vorgängern vorhanden war (Warner Bros. Montreal ist eben kein Rocksteady), aber trotzdem hat mir das Ganze viel Spaß gemacht. Von der Geschichte her eines der interessanteren Prequels, besonders die Entwicklung von Bane, Joker und Harley Quinn fand ich sehr faszinierend. Jetzt werde ich noch eine Weile Nebenquests erledigen, will ja schließlich den Riddl... - Verzeihung - Enigma stellen


----------



## svd (8. Dezember 2013)

Mein ursprüngliches Vorhaben, die "Need for Speed" Serie zu boykottieren, solange Zerstören ein notwendiges Gameplayelement ist, wurde leider durch einen lieben Freund zunichte gemacht. Vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk. 

Nun "spiele" ich also "Rivals", bzw. schaue das Spiel nur an. Gefühlt, gucke ich nämlich weitaus öfter auf Ladebildschirme, als auf das eigentliche Spiel. Die Ladezeiten sind furchtbar. Ich kann in der Zeit auf die Toilette gehen, mich wieder an den PC setzen, draufkommen das Spülen und Hände waschen vergessen zu haben, dieses nachholen, mich wieder an den PC setzen, die erste Strophe von "O Tannenbaum" singen und endlich losfahren. 
Aber nur solange, bis ich merke, dass ich gar nicht der Partie eines Freundes beigetreten bin, wie der "Join" Button vermuten lässt. 
Das Matchmaking und Pairing ist nämlich auch furchtbar. Und dann geht das Laden halt wieder von vorne los...

Hat man nach einer halben Stunde endlich geschafft, ein gemeinsames Rennen zu starten, kann der Spaß beginnen. In verschiedenen Rennmodi heizt man durch die Straßen. Gefühlvolles Fahren ist dabei eigentlich nicht notwendig. Die Kurven scheinen nur aus zwei unterschiedlichen Radien zu bestehen. Den einen durchfährst du mit zuvor angestipseltem Bremspedal, den anderen mit Hilfe der Handbremse. Solange du die Bremspunkte nicht verpasst, geht sich das immer wunderbar aus. Das Fahrverhalten ist rein auf Driften ausgelegt.
Egal, auf welcher Auflösung und mit welchem Detailgrad, für mich, fühlt sich das Rennen stets zäh und ruckelig an. Das liegt vermutlich zum einen an meiner Internetverbindung, zum anderen, bemerke ich den Frameratelock evtl. doch stärker, als erhofft...

Während des Rennens ist mit Interventionen seitens der Exekutive zu rechnen, weswegen nach dem Rennen wild davongefahren wird.
D.h., wohl oder übel teilt man sich auf und es ist erforderlich, seinen Kumpel später wieder zu suchen (via GPS) oder sich an ein, ihm am nächsten liegende, Versteck teleportieren zu lassen. (Was mt Ladezeiten verbunden ist.)

Oh, und bei vier von fünf Begegnungen mit Freund (noch vor dem eigentlichen Rennen), bin ich entweder aus der Partie geflogen oder hatte einen Absturz. Die Stabilität des Spieles ist nämlich auch furchtbar...

Den meisten Spaß in Rivals hatte ich noch mit dem neuen "Overwatch" Modus. Im Browser oder App verfolgst du eine zufällige Instanz aus der Kartenperspektive und spielst Gott. D.h. du wählst einfach einen Spieler aus und pfuscht in sein Multiplayererlebnis. Entweder, in dem du ihm Nitro, Lebenspunkte oder Powerups spendierst... oder ihm diese einfach wegnimmst. Oder ihm Straßensperren, Hubschrauber und so in den Weg legst. 

*seufz* Ich mag gar nicht alle Macken des Spieles aufzählen. Das große Straßennetz ist übersät mit Tagbaustellen. Ich hoffe bloß, dass mehr Patches als DLC nachgeschoben wird. Im jetzigen Zustand ist "Rivals" (PC) einfach nur blöd...


----------



## DerTaed (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab grad "Metro: Last Light" angefangen. Neben bei zock ich auch noch "Amnesia (The Dark Descent)" wirklich ein sehr stimmungs volles Spiel. Find ich Super!

Ich wünsch euch allen noch einen schönen 2. Advent!


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2013)

immer noch am nazis-in-den-arsch-treten. 



Spoiler



the saboteur


----------



## Sanador (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich spiel, nachdem ich beim Herbst-Sale die fehlenden DLC gekauft habe, mal wieder Civilization 5.
Und wenn ich mal was "schnelleres" zur Abwechslung haben will, dann starte ich eben XCOM: Enemy Within.
Verflucht seist du Firaxis, du mit deinen Zeitfressern!


----------



## Monalye (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann es selbst kaum glauben, aber am liebsten spiel ich zur Zeit Path of Exile. Wenn ich meine Steam-Spiele durchsehe und überlege, was ich spielen könnte, bleibe ich momentan immer bei diesem Spiel hängen 
Mittlerweile bin ich schon Level 36 (Witch) und spiel im 3. Akt, mag noch jemand von euch so gerne Path of Exile?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ist eine der seltsameren Design-Entscheidungen, ja. Gibt Für und Wider, ich finde es grundsätzlich stimmungsvoll. Kannst ja mal die Untertitel dazuschalten, vielleicht wird es zumindest da übersetzt.


 Das ist ja der Punkt: Untertitel hab ich ohnehin schon aktiviert, aber eine Text-Übersetzung über die eine oder andere Terroristen-Konversation gibt es auch dann nicht...


----------



## Rabowke (8. Dezember 2013)

Lern halt Arabisch du vollb00n ey! 



Ich hänge gerade bei AC4 fest, denn der Funke mag irgendwie nicht überspringen. Ich bin gerade in Nassau angekommen und darf mein Schiff upgraden. Bereits in AC3 hab ich dieses ganze Gedöns des Upgrades, Handels etc. links liegen lassen, im 4. Teil wird es mir *noch* mehr aufgezwungen.

Auch der, für mich noch, Logikfehler, dass die Hauptfigur einem Ass. die Rüstung klaut und trotzdem auf Fähigkeiten wie Adlerblick etc. zurückgreifen kann, erschließt sich mir noch nicht. Vllt. kommt ja noch eine Aufklärung, aber ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Lern halt Arabisch du vollb00n ey!


 Mahala da Rab-Ass !!! *Luftschüsse mit der Kalasch abgibt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Auch der, für mich noch, Logikfehler, dass die Hauptfigur einem Ass. die Rüstung klaut und trotzdem auf Fähigkeiten wie Adlerblick etc. zurückgreifen kann, erschließt sich mir noch nicht. Vllt. kommt ja noch eine Aufklärung, aber ...


 
Durchhalten, wird aufgelöst


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> mag noch jemand von euch so gerne Path of Exile?


 
Schon. Hab aber inzwischen aufgehört, allein ists öde. Zudem mag ich das Handelsystem nicht, das ganze Getausche mit diesen Bruchstück-Items. Da blick ich immer noch nicht durch.


----------



## Monalye (8. Dezember 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Schon. Hab aber inzwischen aufgehört, allein ists öde. Zudem mag ich das Handelsystem nicht, das ganze Getausche mit diesen Bruchstück-Items. Da blick ich immer noch nicht durch.



Ich spiel es nur alleine, ich mag es mir wieder nicht als Multiplayer vorstellen, ich spiel da lieber mein Tempo. Das mit den Orbs hat man schnell mal raus, es gibt auch nicht viele die stacken, um eine Orb zu werden 
Ausserdem tauscht man diese kleinen, bzw. minderwertigen Orbs gegen höherwertige aus, um zb. die Sockelfarben ändern zu können oder um aus einem normalen Item ein gelbes (rares) zu machen. Das find ich schon spannend


----------



## Enisra (9. Dezember 2013)

ok, Tiny Death Star ist wieder Geschichte
So nett das Spiel ausschaut und so sehr man hängen bleibt, hat das Ding einen wichtiges Feature nicht:
*Eine funktionierende, bugfreie Mausunterstützung!*

Das Große Problem ist einfach, dass das Mistprogramm sich einfach irgendwelche Mausklicks einbildet, was bei so einem Micropayment-Gameplay, was darauf ausgelegt ist das Dinge lange dauern, einfach nicht tragbar ist.
Das Ziel ist es den Todesstern zu bauen, doch das Imperium hat kein Geld, also muss der sich wirtschaftlich selbst tragen, wozu man Geschäfte, Wohnungen, etc. bauen muss, die freilich mit jedem Stockwerk immer teurer werden, wenn jetzt nur beim Bau eines neuen Stockwerks der Bug auftritt, bekommt man dämlicherweise etwas das man garnicht will und brauchen kann!
Wobei das jetzt nur so das Worst Case Szenario ist, das nervt auch schon vorher massiv

Aber warscheinlich ist das am Ende nicht mal ein Bug sondern ein Feature das User wütend machen soll um sie auf die Dunkle Seite zu ziehen. Ich ziehe es vor in meinen X-Wing zu steigen ein paar Protonentorpedos vorbei zu schicken


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Lern halt Arabisch du vollb00n ey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich mag das Spiel richtig gerne. Die Karibik mit ihren kleinen Inseln, Schiffe entern, durch raue See fahren, auf Schatzsuche gehen etc.  macht mir richtig Spaß. 

Ich war nun das zweite Mal raus aus dem Animus und habe ein paar Computer gehackt. 
Schön, dass man noch was über Desmond erfährt, aber irgendwie auch traurig. 


Spoiler



Sehr gut fand ich aber das Wiedersehen mit Sean und Rebecca inkognito innere Lobby 



Kann die Kritik aber auch etwas nachvollziehen. Bin etwas weiter und kümmere mich momentan um die Flotte...oder auch nicht, weil mich das nicht so reizt. 

Aber sonst: sehr feines Spiel.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2013)

immer noch *the saboteur*.
macht immer noch laune und zwar ziemlich viel, auch wenn ich grad auf den ersten bösen bug gestoßen bin. 
so langsam dürfte ich die halbe deutsche wehrmacht auf dem gewissen haben.


----------



## Lukecheater (9. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> immer noch *the saboteur*.
> macht immer noch laune und zwar ziemlich viel, auch wenn ich grad auf den ersten bösen bug gestoßen bin.
> so langsam dürfte ich die halbe deutsche wehrmacht auf dem gewissen haben.


 

http://www.uproxx.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/aldoraine-pro.gif


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> http://www.uproxx.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/aldoraine-pro.gif


 
hehe, ich bin auf dem besten weg zum profi würd ich mal behaupten.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Dezember 2013)

Hab mich nicht dazu durchringen können, das Ding zu ende zu spielen. Das ständig selbe Gameplay ging mir irgendwann auf den Zeiger. Aber ich fands in schwarzweiß fast schicker als die bunte Befreiung. die war fast *zu* bunt.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hab mich nicht dazu durchringen können, das Ding zu ende zu spielen.


 
kann ich verstehen, vom gameplay her ist the saboteur sicher nicht der totale brüller.
nur find ich die atmosphäre einfach hervorragend, gerade den sin city- style. 
ob ichs wirklich durchspielen werden wir sehen. bin auch insgesamt erst bei 6 stunden spielzeit so circa.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Dezember 2013)

*"Splinter Cell - Blacklist"* ist in zwei Punkten doof.

Punkt 1: Öde Nebenmissionen, wo man u.a. mehrere Gegnerwellen überstehen muss.
Punkt 2: Mal erkennt das Spiel den angeschlossenen XBOX360-Controller, ein anderes Mal startet es nur auf Maus+Tastatur-Eingaben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Dezember 2013)

Die Nebenmissionen würden mit mir schon Spaß machen, ich fluche recht sympathisch 
Und ja, das Controllerproblem hatte ich auch. Wäre mir aber nicht so negativ aufgefallen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2013)

Gerade die *Deponia Trilogie* durchgespielt. Wirklich sehr genial, was Daedalic da aufgefahren hat. Das hat mich ja schon an die alten Lucas Arts Adventure erinnert. Irgendwie war ich sogar ein wenig traurig, dass es vorbei war. Wer Adventure mag und wenn es irgendwann den Trilogie Pack gibt, der sollte sich das unbedingt mal anschauen


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. Dezember 2013)

Nach ziemlich genau 20 Stunden bin ich jetzt fertig mit Batman: Arkham Origins: Story fertig, alle Most-Wanted-Nebenmissionen abgeschlossen, alle Charakter-Profile und Audio-Files frei geschaltet - und trotzdem steht meine Fortschrittanszeige auf 49%. Irgendwie demotivierend, aber ich hab keine Lust, jetzt noch diese ganzen Herausforderungen abzuschließen - das ist mir zu blöde. Ich hatte meinen Spaß mit dem Spiel, auch wenn es immer noch eine Menge Glitches hat. Am lustigsten ist der Bug, bei dem Batman während des Fliegens hoch und runter wackelt. Weniger lustig waren diverse Abstürze beim Wechsel auf die Map.


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab gestern mit *Batman: Arkham City GOTY  *angefangen und der Anfang mit Catwoman & Co. war schonmal sehr geil


----------



## Luki85 (12. Dezember 2013)

CoD Ghosts auf der PS4.....ist echt Hammer das Game. Heute beginne ich mit FIFA 14....


----------



## Rabowke (12. Dezember 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mit *Batman: Arkham City GOTY  *angefangen und der Anfang mit Catwoman & Co. war schonmal sehr geil


 Aber auch nur wg. #639!!1

Bouncing boobs at it's best.  

Ich hader mich noch durch Batman: Arkham Origins und bekomm bei diesen Räumen, wo man Anzahl X Leute ausschalten muss, langsam das kotzen. :>


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber auch nur wg. #639!!1
> 
> Bouncing boobs at it's best.
> 
> Ich hader mich noch durch Batman: Arkham Origins und bekomm bei diesen Räumen, wo man Anzahl X Leute ausschalten muss, langsam das kotzen. :>



Hmm, auch wenn B:AO wirklich nur eine 1:1 Kopie von B:AC ist, von einigen minimalen Anpassungen / Verbesserungen einmal abgesehen, so finde ich die "Jägerräume" im aktuellen Teil sogar einen Ticken spannender gestaltet, als noch im Vorgänger.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Dezember 2013)

Mich hat das Spiel bislang noch nicht so gepackt, wie die ersten beiden Teile.


Spoiler



Momentan jage ich dem Joker im Royal Hotel hinterher.


Es ist immer noch ziemlich gut, aber kommt nicht an die Genialität der Vorgänger ran.
Mal abwarten, wie mein Fazit am Ende ausfallen wird.
Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass noch Luft nach oben vorhanden ist.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Dezember 2013)

Die Jägerräume lassen sich in 90% der Fälle sehr einfach leeren: 'reverse takedown' an diesen Wasserspeiern. Vorallem hab ich jetzt, im dritten Teil!, rausgefunden, dass man jeden Wasserspeier wiederverwenden kann: mit dem Batarang einfach das Seil trennen, fertig.

Jaja, steinigt mich ... ich dachte die Dinger sind nur einmal verwendbar, macht ja die ganze Sache auch kniffliger. 

Mich nerven diese Räume einfach nur noch. Ich will die Story voranbringen!


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Dezember 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Mich hat das Spiel bislang noch nicht so gepackt, wie die ersten beiden Teile.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nachdem  ich das Ende (inklusive Credits - unbedingt anschauen, besser: "anhören"!) genossen habe, bin ich der Meinung, dass Origins storytechnisch der bislang beste Batman-Teil ist - allerdings ist spielerisch der Drops gelutscht, da wirklich nur ein Aufguss des Vorgängers.

edit: @Rabowke: machst Du die Dark Knight- Herausforderungen? Wenn Du Dir den "Hunter-Tree" vornimmst, gibt es einige nicht so einfache Manöver, die Du durchführen musst - dadurch werden die Räume um einiges herausfordernder.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Dezember 2013)

GTR 2. Auch nach Jahren immer noch geil. Besonders die Fahrphysik. Da können alle GTs und Forzas einpacken. Grafisch fordern die Jahre zwar inzwischen ihren Tribut, aber hässlich find ich es noch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber auch nur wg. #639!!1
> 
> Bouncing boobs at it's best.


 
 Nee, ich finds bisher im Vergleich zu AA einfach super abwechslungsreich. Ich hab jetzt schon etwas weitergespielt und es ist nach wie vor mMn sehr gelungen


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mal in den Seriösen Samuel 3 reingeguckt - einziger Teil der Reihe, den ich bisher nicht wenigstens angespielt habe. Naja... weiss nicht was ich erwartet habe ..  Das stumpfe Geballer isses nicht mal. Irgendwie geht dem Titel die Überdrehtheit und das Farbenfrohe der Serie ab. Mal gucken obs besser wird. Diese leichte Anbiederung an die Militärshooter brauch ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Dezember 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal in den Seriösen Samuel 3 reingeguckt - einziger Teil der Reihe, den ich bisher nicht wenigstens angespielt habe. Naja... weiss nicht was ich erwartet habe ..  Das stumpfe Geballer isses nicht mal. Irgendwie geht dem Titel die Überdrehtheit und das Farbenfrohe der Serie ab. Mal gucken obs besser wird. Diese leichte Anbiederung an die Militärshooter brauch ich jedenfalls nicht.


 
Da bin ich aber froh, dass ich mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine bin. Es wird später ein bisschen besser, aber diese ersten Stunden in SS3 haben mich auch schwer enttäuscht.


----------



## golani79 (14. Dezember 2013)

Hab SS3 ja von svd bekommen und gestern mal kurz angespielt - heute mit nem Kollegen dann im Coop übers Netzwerk gestartet.

Teil 3 wirkt zwar ein wenig anders als die Vorgänger, aber macht trotzdem Spaß.
Ich habe auch genau das bekommen, was ich mir erwartet habe - hirnlosen, blutigen Ballerspaß 

Im Coop machts natürlich gleich nochmal mehr Spaß als alleine.
Für den schnellen Ballerspaß zwischendurch eigentlich fast perfekt - die Engine fühlt sich sehr gut an und das Spiel sieht auch recht ordentlich aus.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2013)

seltsam.
ich bin jetzt bei 82% in the saboteur, aber irgendwie gehts nicht mehr weiter. mir werden keine missionen missionen mehr auf der karte angezeigt und ich hab keine ahnung, was ich tun soll.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2013)

Bei Saboteur hab ich irgendwann die Lust verloren. Ständig die gleichen Spiele mit dem Ausschalten der Flakstationen, der Radarstationen u.s.w.

Das war ähnlich nervig wie das Theater bei Just Cause 2. Da hab ich dann auch irgendwann die Lust verloren, weil mir die ganze Sache zu repetiv war. So schön der Rest des Spiels auch war.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> seltsam.
> ich bin jetzt bei 82% in the saboteur, aber irgendwie gehts nicht mehr weiter. mir werden keine missionen missionen mehr auf der karte angezeigt und ich hab keine ahnung, was ich tun soll.


 
Hatte ich auch mal. Bin einfach weiter rumgelaufen, irgendwann kam dann ein Brief von Skylar.


----------



## golani79 (14. Dezember 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal. Bin einfach weiter rumgelaufen, irgendwann kam dann ein Brief von Skylar Skyler.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shorty484 (14. Dezember 2013)

....immernoch (nach längerer Spielpause) Brotherhood. Und gestern hat doch mitten im Kampf die Steuerung versagt, und auf keine Eingabe mehr reagiert. Das hat mich meine 100% Syncro gekostet


----------



## golani79 (14. Dezember 2013)

Sind Civilization V Spieler hier?
Hab das Spiel zwar schon länger, habs aber noch kaum gespielt - jetzt hätte ich irgendwie mal Lust darauf und es gäbe grad die Add-Ons relativ günstig.

Sind beide zu empfehlen oder würdet ihr vlt. nur Brave New World holen, da ja Religion und Spionage auch darin enthalten ist und im Vergleich zu Gods and Kings nur die Kulturen und Szenarien fehlen?

Kann dazu vlt. jemand was sagen bzw. Empfehlungen geben?


----------



## Gast20180705 (14. Dezember 2013)

Mal was altäres: Marathon - Doom-Klon mit "Story". Damals nur für Mac erschienen mittlerweile gibt es eine Windows-Version (kostenlos). Erste Spiel von Bungie (Halo).

Bin durch Beiträge auf dieses Spiel gestossen und es wurde von relativ vielen Personen sehr hoch gelobt, mein Eindruck bis jetzt: langweiliger als Doom (ich schätze und Spiel D1 und 2 immer wieder gern), da kaum Feindkontakt; die Geschichte wird nur über Computerterminals erzählt und beruht mehr auf einzelnen Philip K. Dick Motiven ohne diese wirklich zu einem Ganzen zu führen; das Leveldesign ist sehr verschachtelt/komplex aber ohne die Genialität des Levelaufbaus eines Doom 2 zu erreichen, sondern man oft recht frustriert nach dem Ausgang sucht.
Trotz allem ist es im Moment noch recht interressant; langsam aber sicher bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass die ganzen (überschwenglichen) positiven Meinungen doch eher von Bunge/Halo Fanboys stammen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab gerade *Brothers - A tale of two sons* beendet. Ein wirklich sehr geniales Spiel. Es zeigt, dass man auch Emotionen bewirken kann, ohne wirkliche Sprachausgabe. Die Protagonisten brabbeln nur in einer unverständlichen Sprache. Sehr innovativ  auch die Steuerung, bei der man beide Brüder gleichzeitig steuert. Ist am Anfang etwas komisch, klappt aber dann doch recht gut. Eines der besten Spiele in diesem Jahr und meiner Meinung nach sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Sind Civilization V Spieler hier?
> Hab das Spiel zwar schon länger, habs aber noch kaum gespielt - jetzt hätte ich irgendwie mal Lust darauf und es gäbe grad die Add-Ons relativ günstig.
> 
> Sind beide zu empfehlen oder würdet ihr vlt. nur Brave New World holen, da ja Religion und Spionage auch darin enthalten ist und im Vergleich zu Gods and Kings nur die Kulturen und Szenarien fehlen?
> ...


 
Das G&K ist absolut zu empfehlen, die anderen Zivilisationen machen zur Abwechslung viel Spaß, da diese andere Spezialisierungen und Boni besitzen. Sowie die enthaltenen Szenarien, zb. "Der Fall Roms" sehr schön, oder auch das an Steampunk angelegete Szenario "Im Reich der rauchenden Lüfte". Zudem wird dieses Addon für viele der zahlreichen Mods benötigt.
Für wenig Geld kann man sich gutem Gewissens dieses Addon zulegen, Firaxis hat da gute Arbeit geleistet.

Sonst kann man sich auch erst Brave New World holen und sollte man danach noch Lust auf weitere Zivilisationen und ein paar klasse Szenarien haben, ist ein späterer Kauf auch zu empfehlen, wird doch fast in jedem Steamsale angeboten.


----------



## golani79 (14. Dezember 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> [...]



Thx - hab mir jetzt beide geholt, da sie doch recht günstig waren und deine Antwort auf meine Frage doch recht gut ausfiel


----------



## Tabascco (14. Dezember 2013)

CreepTD  Ist hier noch jemand der CreepTD zockt, oder bin ich der einzige?


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin ja gerade dabei Arkham City zu zocken...stand da gerade im Untertitel "Fries", als der Pinguin Dr. Freeze erwähnt hat?


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Dezember 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gerade dabei Arkham City zu zocken...stand da gerade im Untertitel "Fries", als der Pinguin Dr. Freeze erwähnt hat?



Vollkommen korrekt, da hinter *Mr.* Freeze der Kryologe Dr. Victor Fries steckt. Und da dieser aus seiner Identität keinen Hehl macht, wird er auch regelmäßig mit "Victor" bzw. "Dr. Fries" angesprochen .


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Dezember 2013)

Hab gerade die erste Episode von The Wolf Among Us durchgespielt. "Schönes" Ende, das Lust auf mehr macht. Ansonsten hat es mich noch nicht ganz so mitgerissen wie The Walking Dead, aber das zog bei mir auch erst ab Episode 2. Was ich mir für künftige Telltale-Spiele wünschen würde: Eine Möglichkeit, Zwischensequenzen oder Dialogzeilen zu überspringen. Ich fange ab und zu eine Szene noch mal neu an, wenn ich mich aus Versehen "falsch" entschieden habe. Dann muss ich die ganzen Dialoge wiederholen, ohne sie abkürzen zu können - nervig.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Vollkommen korrekt, da hinter *Mr.* Freeze der Kryologe Dr. Victor Fries steckt. Und da dieser aus seiner Identität keinen Hehl macht, wird er auch regelmäßig mit "Victor" bzw. "Dr. Fries" angesprochen .


 Du blöder Kacknerd ... klaust mir einfach meine Antwort!  

Ich bin bei Batman: Arkham Origins im Blackgate Gefängnis, d.h. ich dürfte das Spiel bald durch haben. 

Danach werde ich mich entweder mit Deus Ex: HR oder AC4 beschäftigen. Bin noch etwas unschlüssig.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab gerade die erste Episode von The Wolf Among Us durchgespielt. [...]


 Danke das du nicht spoilerst, denn ich hab TWAU gestern auf meinem iPad installiert und das Intro "durchgespielt".


----------



## golani79 (15. Dezember 2013)

Gestern im Coop Serious Sam 3 weitergespielt - geht im späteren Verlauf ziemlich ab und bietet fette Action.

Das letzte Level wirkt ein wenig gestreckt und zieht sich. 
Haben uns eine halbe Ewigkeit durch horrende Gegnermassen geballert, nur um dann am Endboss zu scheitern


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke das du nicht spoilerst, denn ich hab TWAU  gestern auf meinem iPad installiert und das Intro "durchgespielt".


 
Wäre bei so einem Story-Spiel auch hochgrad asozial 



golani79 schrieb:


> Das letzte Level wirkt ein wenig gestreckt und zieht sich.
> Haben uns eine halbe Ewigkeit durch horrende Gegnermassen geballert, nur um dann am Endboss zu scheitern


 
Das war doch dieser Canyon. Da hab ich mir bestimmt drei Stunden lang die Zähne dran ausgebissen. Den Endboss habe ich dann überhaupt nicht geschafft: Bin irgendwann eingeknickt und hab einen Cheat benutzt. Wollte das Ding einfach nur abschließen 
Die Idee mit dem Jetpack war aber nett, das hätte ich gerne früher gehabt.


----------



## golani79 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ja, genau - das war im Canyon.
Haben da glaub ich sicher auch 2 Stunden gespielt, bis wir durch waren. 

Und beim Endboss ist es halt blöd, wenn man inmitten des ganzen Chaos keinen Schimmer hat, was man eigentlich tun muss ^^
Mal schauen, wann wir uns zum nächsten "Run" aufraffen können - war doch ein bissl krass, stundenlang für die Katz zu spielen


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Vollkommen korrekt, da hinter *Mr.* Freeze der Kryologe Dr. Victor Fries steckt. Und da dieser aus seiner Identität keinen Hehl macht, wird er auch regelmäßig mit "Victor" bzw. "Dr. Fries" angesprochen .


 
Alles klar, ich hab mir davor noch dem sein Profil durchgelesen, war mir aber nicht mehr sicher ob da jetzt wirklich Dr.Fries im Profil stand, weil es einfach so super dämlich aussieht^^


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Dezember 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> [...] weil es einfach so super dämlich aussieht^^



Da hast Du recht. Ich persönlich hätte aus "Viktor Fries" wohl auch eher einen niederländischen "Willem de Vries" gemacht. Sieht besser aus, und die lautmalerische Anspielung bleibt trotzdem erhalten. Aber bei DC Comics hat man sich nun einmal anders entschieden.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht. Ich persönlich hätte aus "Viktor Fries" wohl auch eher einen niederländischen "Willem de Vries" gemacht. Sieht besser aus, und die lautmalerische Anspielung bleibt trotzdem erhalten. Aber bei DC Comics hat man sich nun einmal anders entschieden.


 
Aber dann doch nur im Deutschen, oder? Also so ganz spontan würde ich Fries eher wie so fritierte Kartoffeln aussprechen^^


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Dezember 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Aber dann doch nur im Deutschen, oder? Also so ganz spontan würde ich Fries eher wie so fritierte Kartoffeln aussprechen^^



Afaik soll der Name ja "deutsch" klingen, in den USA wird der ja gerade eben wie "freeze" gesprochen, und nicht wie "Pommes".


----------



## TwilightSinger (15. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Afaik soll der Name ja "deutsch" klingen...


 
Nicht unbedingt. Victor Fries stammt aus Lowell, Nebraska. In diesem Städtchen gibt es einige Menschen mit zum Teil sehr abenteuerlichen Namen: Vicki Schreur, Joe Knauf, Barry Getzen, Nancy DenHollander (das ist kein Schreibfehler) oder Kathy Wittenbach.
Kennt jemand von euch den Brauch anstelle einer Karotte dem Schneemann einen Apfel aus dem eigenen Garten als Nase zu verpassen? Wenn ja,dann kennt man auch das Land (Region) aus dem Victors Vorfahren kommen.


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2013)

TwilightSinger schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Victor Fries stammt aus Lowell, Nebraska. In diesem Städtchen gibt es einige Menschen mit zum Teil sehr abenteuerlichen Namen: Vicki Schreur, Joe Knauf, Barry Getzen, Nancy DenHollander (das ist kein Schreibfehler) oder Kathy Wittenbach.
> Kennt jemand von euch den Brauch anstelle einer Karotte dem Schneemann einen Apfel aus dem eigenen Garten als Nase zu verpassen? Wenn ja,dann kennt man auch das Land (Region) aus dem Victors Vorfahren kommen.


 
ja, aber auch wenn das so, vorallem manches Ami-Weißbrot das vergisst, USA sind ein Einwanderungsland, d.h. Vorfahren aus Holland oder so haben


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Dezember 2013)

TwilightSinger schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Victor Fries stammt aus Lowell, Nebraska. In diesem Städtchen gibt es einige Menschen mit zum Teil sehr abenteuerlichen Namen: Vicki Schreur, Joe Knauf, Barry Getzen, Nancy DenHollander (das ist kein Schreibfehler) oder Kathy Wittenbach.
> Kennt jemand von euch den Brauch anstelle einer Karotte dem Schneemann einen Apfel aus dem eigenen Garten als Nase zu verpassen? Wenn ja,dann kennt man auch das Land (Region) aus dem Victors Vorfahren kommen.



Doch - eben genau deswegen. Viktor Fries hat vermutlich deutschstämmige Vorfahren (Nebraska wurde hauptsächlich von deutschen Einwanderern besiedelt), es hat schon seinen Grund, warum Arni ihn im Kinofilm verkörpert hat - genauso, wie er in der alten 60er TV-Serie im Original mit deutlichen "deutschen" Akzent zu hören war.


----------



## TwilightSinger (15. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Doch - eben genau deswegen. Viktor Fries hat vermutlich deutschstämmige Vorfahren (Nebraska wurde hauptsächlich von deutschen Einwanderern besiedelt), es hat schon seinen Grund, warum Arni ihn im Kinofilm verkörpert hat - genauso, wie er in der alten 60er TV-Serie im Original mit deutlichen "deutschen" Akzent zu hören war.



Im Grunde stimme ich dir zu: Dr. Zero hat deutsche Vorfahren, die sich in Nebraska niedergelassen haben.
Das einzige Detail, was mich daran stört, ist der Hinweis auf den Brauch aus der alten Heimat mit dem Apfel als Nase für einen Schneemann. Hier in Norddeutschland bzw. in den Niederlanden wird i.d.R. eine Möhre benutzt. Wo verwendet man lieber einen Apfel? Kann jemand diese Frage beantworten?
Vor allem, wie sieht es in der Schweiz und in Österreich mit der Nase des Schneemanns aus?
Gerade Österreich ist nach deinen/meinen Überlegungen (Mr. A. S. aus Thal in der Steiermark) noch nicht aus dem Rennen.
Viele Grüße an alle Fans des dunklen Ritters


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Dezember 2013)

TwilightSinger schrieb:


> Das einzige Detail, was mich daran stört, ist der Hinweis auf den Brauch aus der alten Heimat mit dem Apfel als Nase für einen Schneemann. Hier in Norddeutschland bzw. in den Niederlanden wird i.d.R. eine Möhre benutzt. Wo verwendet man lieber einen Apfel? Kann jemand diese Frage beantworten?



Sicher, dass das nicht nur rein fiktiv ist? Es muss doch nicht zwingend einen tatsächlichen "Apfel-als-Schneemannsnase-Brauch" geben.
Davon abgesehen möchte ich noch einmal betonen: "deutschsprachig", da können in jedem Fall auch (Deusch)schweizer und Österreicher gemeint sein, im weitesten Sinne sogar Holländer - wenn man akzeptiert, dass holländisch auch letztlich nur ein deutscher Dialekt ist. 

edit: Wie wäre es mit folgender Idee:

"Fries" deutet auf "Friesland", bzw. friesischen Ursprung hin. Das "Alte Land" um Hamburg herum ist für seine Apfelkulturen berühmt, ergo könnte man vermuten, dass seine Vorfahren irgendwo aus dieser Region kommen (sollen).


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Dezember 2013)

Hab gerade das Horror "Action"-Adventure "Doorways" beendet. Das Spiel fing in meinen Augen relativ schwach an, wurde aber mit jedem neuen Abschnitt interessanter. Leider gibt es bisher nur zwei Kapitel (mehr sollen folgen). Ab dem letzten Abschnitt des ersten Kapitels wurde das Spiel immer interessanter und das zweite Kapitel spielte sich wie eine Mischung aus Amnesia und Quake. Kann zwar insgesamt nicht mit dem deutlich besseren Amnesia mithalten, hat aber Oculus Rift Support, was die Spielerfahrung aber nochmal deutlich verbessert hat.

Riesige Statuen, gigantische, dunkle Hallen, atmosphärischer Sound ... man fühlte sich einfach unglaublich klein und hilflos, obwohl es eigentlich gar nicht soooo viele Gefahrenquellen gab. Aber wenn aus dem Dunkeln plötzlich eine gigantische XYZ (ich spoiler mal nix) auf einen zumarschiert, die mindestens 5x so groß ist, wie man selbst (was mit Oculus Rift SEHR glaubhaft rüberkommt), dann bekommt man schonmal Gänsehaut und unterdrückt den einen oder anderen Schrei 

Insgesamt war es die ca. 8 Euro, die ich dafür bezahlt habe, auf jeden Fall wert, auch wenn es mit Sicherheit kein Übertitel ist und es bei weitem bessere Horrorspiele gibt.

Kleines Video dazu (Anfang von Kapitel 1):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UdgfrhpdZZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Später wird das Spiel wie gesagt zwar deutlich besser, aber ich will mal Spoiler vermeiden.

Als nächstes steht wohl das Indie-RPG Driftmoon auf dem Plan, das mich sicherlich über die Weihnachtsfeiertage gut unterhalten wird (für ca. 7 Euro bei GOG geschossen). Insgesamt macht das Spiel einen sehr positiven, bunten, aber nicht kindischen Eindruck. Die piratige Musik, der Humor, die Dialoge ... ich hab bisher allerdings erst ca. 30 Minuten gespielt. Erinnert irgendwie an eine Mischung aus Ultima und Monkey Island. Schönes Spiel!


----------



## Rabowke (16. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nachdem  ich das Ende (inklusive Credits - unbedingt anschauen, besser: "anhören"!) genossen habe, bin ich der Meinung, dass Origins storytechnisch der bislang beste Batman-Teil ist - allerdings ist spielerisch der Drops gelutscht, da wirklich nur ein Aufguss des Vorgängers.


Ich hab Batman: AO gestern beendet und mir, auch wg. deinem Hinweises, die Credits angeschaut. Was genau hast du jetzt am Ende genossen, das Gedicht vom Joker oder das Radiointerview? Will ja nicht zuviel spoilern. 

Ansonsten hätte man, gerade in den Anfängen, deutlich mehr herausholen können. Bane und Venom? Wie und warum? Joker? Wie wurde er zum Joker, wie wurde sein Gesicht verunstaltet? Ich verweis mal auf die alten Batman Filme, wo der Joker ja am Anfang durchaus ein normaler Mensch war.

Gerade weil es einige Szenen gab, die einem die Sichtweise vom Joker erklären wollten, ich sag nur die psychologische Untersuchung von der süßen Ärztin (  ), hätte man auch durchaus weiter ausführen können mit den Anfängen vom Joker.

Selbst "tragische" Momente zum Ende hin, du weißt sicherlich was ich meine, waren gut gemeint, aber dahingehend blöd, da man ja weiß das Person X überlebt.

Das ist natürlich das Problem von einem Prequel, keine Frage ... aber hier wäre durchaus noch Luft nach oben gewesen.

Achso, eines noch ... IMO ein Logikfehler oder mir fehlt das Hintergrundwissen:



Spoiler



Im Spiel wird ja erklärt, dass das Serum "Venom" die Leute zwar stark macht, aber auch dumm. Die befolgen ohne nachzudenken Befehle. Soweit so gut ... aber wie passt Bane hier rein? Bane nimmt seit Jahren dieses Serum und war trotzdem in der Lage die wahre Identität von Batman zu ermitteln? Als einziger Schurke?

Ja neee ... iss klar!


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So wie ich es verstanden habe, macht 



Spoiler



Venom die Leute nicht dumm, aber abhängig. Bane ist zum Beispiel ein hochintelligenter Bösewicht - bis er sich im Spielverlauf kurz vor Ende sein eigenes Gebräu (das spätere Titan aus Arkham Asylum) spritzt in dem Versuch, sich einerseits noch stärker zu machen und andererseits seine Abhängigkeit der Straßendroge Venom zu brechen. Dabei gehen ihm aber jede Menge Gehirnzellen verloren und er vergisst dann am Ende ja auch die Identität von Batman.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Dezember 2013)

Spoiler



Wobei ich meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen könnte, dass der Umstand mit dumm und willenlos explizit erwähnt wurde. Der Rest passt ja soweit von deinen Ausführungen ... 

Aber ich werd jetzt Batman: AO nicht erneut spielen ... das reicht mir jetzt erstmal! 



Gibts eigentlich schon Pläne für einen Nachfolger?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon Pläne für einen Nachfolger?


 Wenn dann kann es ja nur noch nach dem Motto "groß, größer, am Größten" gehen.
Nach "Arkham City" könnte man nun ein "Arkham State" machen... Oder ein "Arkham Planet"... "Arkham Universe"...


----------



## Enisra (16. Dezember 2013)

ich finde ja, für den Vierten Teil sollte man sich mal vom Arkham im Titel verabschieden


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Dezember 2013)

Rocksteady arbeitet auf jeden Fall an einem neuen Spiel. Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn es kein Batman-Spiel wird - das Ende von Arkham City empfand ich als perfekten Abschluss.


----------



## Enisra (16. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Rocksteady arbeitet auf jeden Fall an einem neuen Spiel. Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn es kein Batman-Spiel wird - das Ende von Arkham City empfand ich als perfekten Abschluss.


 
das Problem ist nur das wir und die von Rocksteady das so sehen, aber die Krawatten von Warner vielleicht nicht 
Wobei ich aber auch mal ein Catwoman, Batgirl oder Robin Spin-Off interesant fände


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab Batman: AO gestern beendet und mir, auch wg. deinem Hinweises, die Credits angeschaut. Was genau hast du jetzt am Ende genossen, das Gedicht vom Joker oder das Radiointerview? Will ja nicht zuviel spoilern.
> 
> Ansonsten hätte man, gerade in den Anfängen, deutlich mehr herausholen können. Bane und Venom? Wie und warum? Joker? Wie wurde er zum Joker, wie wurde sein Gesicht verunstaltet? Ich verweis mal auf die alten Batman Filme, wo der Joker ja am Anfang durchaus ein normaler Mensch war.
> 
> ...



Sag mal, hast Du geschlafen, als Du das Spiel gespielt hast?  
Bane/Venom wurde ja schon hinreichend erklärt, aber zum Joker:



Spoiler



Nachdem der Joker geschnappt wurde und bei seiner zukünftigen Freundin "auf der Couch liegt", kommt doch diese Sequenz, in der man Joker als "Redhood" steuern darf. Und in eben jener Sequenz stürzt er auch in den Bottich mit Chemikalien, die ihm sein bekanntes Erscheinungsbild verleihen. Es gibt sogar eine ausführliche "schriftliche" Erklärung ingame, aber dazu musst Du auch fleißig die "Riddler"/"Enigma"-Geheimnisse lösen.


 
Arkham Origins erkärt eigentlich alles perfekt, allerdings muss man jenseits der Hauptstory suchen. Schon z B. den Kriminalfall um Cyrus Pinkney gelöst (die Plaketten, die an Gothams Wahrzeichen zu finden sind) ?


----------



## Rabowke (16. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast Du geschlafen, als Du das Spiel gespielt hast?
> Bane/Venom wurde ja schon hinreichend erklärt, aber zum Joker:
> 
> 
> ...


Erm ... die Sequenz gab es bei mir nicht. 





Spoiler



Ich hab diese Sequenz gespielt, er läuft eine Achterbahn lang ... das war's. Kein Bottich, keine Chemikalie ... nichts. Ich hab diese ganze Sequenz so verstanden, als ob das die Sichtweise vom Joker ist, da ja Batman als Fratze dargestellt wird, als Monster etc.pp.


Hast du vllt. ein anderes Spiel gespielt?


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Erm ... die Sequenz gab es bei mir nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achtung, Spoiler! Video bitte nur ansehen, wenn man das Spiel entsprechend weit durchgespielt hat:

Batman Arkham Origins - Red Hood Sequence - YouTube


----------



## Rabowke (16. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Achtung, Spoiler! Video bitte nur ansehen, wenn man das Spiel entsprechend weit durchgespielt hat:
> 
> Batman Arkham Origins - Red Hood Sequence - YouTube


 Oha ... die Szene hab ich natürlich gespielt, aber komplett anders wahrgenommen?!

Ich hab die Szene so verstanden, dass er hier über seinen Gemütszustand spricht, das er allein ist und endlich jemand gefunden hat, der genauso tickt wie er. Das Batman ihn vervollständigt und er jetzt ein Lebensziel hat.

Das diese Geschichte seine Entstehung darstellen soll, hab ich in dem Kontext nicht so verstanden. 

So ... jetzt hab ich das mal nachgelesen, wer Red Hood ist. *Jetzt* wird das klar und deine Aussagen machen Sinn, aber ganz ehrlich, wer hier kein Vollnerd ist und die Geschichten, Comics etc. nicht kennt, kann doch damit überhaupt nichts anfangen?!


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So ... jetzt hab ich das mal nachgelesen, wer Red Hood ist. *Jetzt* wird das klar und deine Aussagen machen Sinn, aber ganz ehrlich, wer hier kein Vollnerd ist und die Geschichten, Comics etc. nicht kennt, kann doch damit überhaupt nichts anfangen?!



Ist, wie gesagt, alles im Spiel selbst erklärt. Es gibt einen ausführlichen Eintrag zu RedHood in der spieleigenen Datenbank, aber den muss man eben erst freischalten. Da muss man kein "Vollnerd" für sein. Davon abgesehen ist das für Batman-Leser dermaßen bekannt; das ist ungefähr so, als würdest Du Dich echauffieren, dass nur "Vollnerds" wissen können, dass dieser "Anakin Skywalker" "Darth Vader" ist.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Dezember 2013)

Ganz ehrlich ... ich kannte den Charakter Red Hood bis eben nicht. 

Ich les übrigens keine Comics und hab auch früher keine Comics gelesen, das höchste der Gefühle waren "Das lustige Taschenbuch", was in der ersten Klasse aber irgendwie alle hatten.

Die einzigen Comics, die ich dann gelesen hab, waren die im Playboy!


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ... ich kannte den Charakter Red Hood bis eben nicht.
> 
> Ich les übrigens keine Comics und hab auch früher keine Comics gelesen, das höchste der Gefühle waren "Das lustige Taschenbuch", was in der ersten Klasse aber irgendwie alle hatten.
> 
> Die einzigen Comics, die ich dann gelesen hab, waren die im Playboy!



Ich geb's ja zu: ich bin Batman-Fan seit mehr als 25 Jahren. Wobei ich zugebe, dass zwischen dem 20. und 30. Lebensjahr eine eher größere Pause eingetreten ist, so ab Jahrtausendwende habe ich mir keinen neuen Comics mehr gekauft - ich fand "Superhelden" zu dem Zeitpunkt wohl einfach zu "uncool". 
Meine Leidenschaft für Batman hat sich erst wieder durch die Nolan-Filme und eben die Arkhamspiele neu entfacht. 
Ich war zwar nie ein wirklich fanatischer Fanboy des "Dunklen Ritters", aber ich denke schon, dass ich im DC-Universum recht fit bin - fitter jedenfalls, als bei Marvel - obwohl ich dort auch kein völlig Ahnungsloser bin.


----------



## Enisra (16. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ich fand "Superhelden" zu dem Zeitpunkt wohl einfach zu "uncool".


 
gibt´s zu, hätte es einen Cheeseman gegeben, du hättest doch alles von dem gekauft


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Dezember 2013)

Wow, danke für den Hinwei,s Spassbremse. So hatte ich die Szene in Arkham Origins dann auch nicht verstanden, da fehlte mir ebenfalls das Hintergrundwissen. Hat am Unterhaltungswert aber nichts geändert, ich fand besonders die im Off stattfindende Unterhaltung zwischen Joker und Harley an dieser Stelle ungemein spannend und erhellend.

Zurück zum Thema: Ich habe gerade Heart of the Swarm durchgespielt. Exzellentes Missionsdesign und tolle Story, ohne Frage ein würdiges Add-on zu Starcraft 2. Ich kann auch gar nicht die vereinzelte Kritik an Kerrigans Charakter verstehen. Ihre Motive für ihr Handeln sind doch stets einleuchtend, wenn auch nicht sonderlich originell. Aber da habe ich in Spielen, Filmen und Büchern schon viel größeren Stuss erlebt


----------



## Gast20180705 (16. Dezember 2013)

The Marathon Spoiler Guide - Colony Ship For Sale, Cheap!

diese +'%#§´ß#@ - Level, lange nicht mehr so was kompliziertes und umständliches erlebt


----------



## Enisra (16. Dezember 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> The Marathon Spoiler Guide - Colony Ship For Sale, Cheap!
> 
> diese +'%#§´ß#@ - Level, lange nicht mehr so was kompliziertes und umständliches erlebt


 
hmmm, ma hoffentlich haben die da für Destiny inzwischen dazu gelernt


----------



## Gast20180705 (16. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, ma hoffentlich haben die da für Destiny inzwischen dazu gelernt


 
Marathon und Halo 1-3 vergleichend, haben sie, mit Ausnahme von diesem Ding von Level, eher verlernt.

Durandal und GlaDos würden ein gutes Paar abgeben, in Sachen Witz und Bösartigkeit nehmen sie sich kaum was.


----------



## Enisra (16. Dezember 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Marathon und Halo 1-3 vergleichend, haben sie, mit Ausnahme von diesem Ding von Level, eher verlernt.
> 
> Durandal und GlaDos würden ein gutes Paar abgeben, in Sachen Witz und Bösartigkeit nehmen sie sich kaum was.


 
und Shodan nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Gast20180705 (16. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> und Shodan nicht zu vergessen


 
Shodan macht zu wenig Witze, aber natürlich alle drei zusammen. das wäre das Ende der Menschheit. Wobei Shodan sollte man vlt. HAL9000 vorstellen.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Dezember 2013)

Expeditions Conquistador
XCOM Enemy Within
PES 2014
AC4 BF


----------



## Bonkic (18. Dezember 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal. Bin einfach weiter rumgelaufen, irgendwann kam dann ein Brief von Skylar.


 
ok, danke.
hab schon befürchtet, das wär ein bug.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2013)

Für das nächste *"Splinter Cell"* wünsche ich mir wieder einer freie Speicherfunktion zurück.
Es ist in *Blacklist* total ätzend, wenn man die Missionen möglichst perfekt (=leise und ungesehen) absolvieren will und dann kurz vor Abschluss den Löffel abgibt. Zack, zurück auf Anfang bzw. den letzten Auto-Speicher-Punkt (die arg weit auseinander liegen). Mehrere halbe Stunden für die Katz.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Dezember 2013)

Immer noch Expeditions Conquistador: das Spiel ist echt richtig gut und sogar deutlich länger als gedacht (15h im Spiel und noch kein Ende in Sicht). 

Ich schäme mich schon fast, dass ich das Spiel nur für sehr kleines Geld erstanden habe...


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab ja wieder Neverwinter angefangen, dieses mal allerdings einen Waldläufer anstatt irgendwas anderes auf Steam zu spielen dass da noch rum liegt 
 Wobei man sagen muss, das ein paar User echt geile Missionen rausgehauen haben


----------



## Sanador (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich spiele derzeit Two Worlds 2, zwar sehen die Charaktere, besonders meiner  , blöd aus und bewegen sich seltsam, doch das macht Dietmar Wunder als Synchronsprecher des Protagonisten wieder wett.
Und das Magiesystem macht richtig Lust auf herumexperimentieren.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Dezember 2013)

DTM Experience Demo. Rockt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giasinga (19. Dezember 2013)

SMITE 

sehr cool umgesetzt
https://www.hirezstudios.com/smitegame/home


----------



## Gast20180705 (19. Dezember 2013)

Immernoch die Marathon Trilogie: Geschichte hat jetzt ordentlich Fahrt aufgenommen, extrem an Tiefe gewonnen und die Action hat sich auch gebessert. Langsam nebenbei kommt der gute alte Lovecraft noch angeschlichen, während die gesamte Ideenwelt Philip K. Dicks in vollem Umfang ausgekostet wird. Ich mittlerweile sehr positiv angetan und zugleich überrascht/bestürzt wie wenig Einfluss diese Reihe doch auf den Rest der Computerspiewelt hatte(was man aber warscheinlich der Veröffentlichung auf Mac zu verdanken hat).

Hätte ich damals Marathon schon gekannt, die Plottwists aus Bioshock und Bioshock Infinite hätten nur ein müdes Lächeln hervorgerufen und mich danach über deren Plumpheit und Oberflächlichkeit geärgert.

Um nochmal einen Vergleich zu Halo zu bringen: Marathon verhält sich zu Halo, wie Baldurs Gate zu Dragon Age 2.

Allerdings ist dies alles nur meine Meinung, aber wer mit der veralteten Grafik und Storyinteraktion via Terminals kein Problem hat, sollte sich mal diese Reihe zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt Spiele, die nur auf MAC veröffentlicht werden? Naja, selbst schuld, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es gibt Spiele, die nur auf MAC veröffentlicht werden? Naja, selbst schuld, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...


 
naja, nicht sonderlich viele
Außerdem sollte man bedenken das Macs damals noch nicht so Hipsterversucht war


----------



## Shorty484 (19. Dezember 2013)

Es gab einige Spiele, die nur für Mac OS veröffentlicht wurden. In meiner ersten Ausbildung haben wir auf Macs gelernt (und gespielt ), da waren einige Spiele dabei, welche man für Windows vergeblich gesucht hat. Eins davon suche ich heute noch, aber ich komme einfach nicht mehr auf den verflixten Namen


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Es gab einige Spiele, die nur für Mac OS veröffentlicht wurden. In meiner ersten Ausbildung haben wir auf Macs gelernt (und gespielt ), da waren einige Spiele dabei, welche man für Windows vergeblich gesucht hat. Eins davon suche ich heute noch, aber ich komme einfach nicht mehr auf den verflixten Namen


 
vielleicht ist das da dabei
Category:Mac OS-only games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Shorty484 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hm, nein, wohl nicht. Das war allerdings auch schon 2000.

EDIT: Oh, ich korrigiere, glaub ich habs gefunden. Danke Enisra


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Dezember 2013)

Drei Sachen (jetzt ist zum Glück erstmal wieder genug Zeit vorhanden):

Immer noch *Driftmoon *(schön gemachtes Indie RPG mit einer Zutat, die man nur als "Liebe" bezeichnen kann. Da merkt man, dass die Entwickler Spaß daran hatten, ein schönes Spiel zu entwickeln)

*Kerbal Space Program* (Vor kurzem kam der neue 0.23 Patch raus, der einige Veränderungen am Karrieremodus vorgenommen hat. Hab ne neue Karriere angefangen, Forschung funktioniert jetzt deutlich langsamer, dafür lernt man aber auch mal, mit weniger fortschrittlichen Teilen etwas zu erreichen)

*Assetto Corsa* (Vor ein paar Stunden kam ein neuer Contentpatch mit vier neuen Autos und einer neuen Strecke. Der Ferrari F40 mit Werkstuning ist einfach nur brutal. 610 PS, von denen gefühlte 500 PS erst mit der Drehzahl kommen. Ein echtes Turbo-Monster, bei dem man mit dem Gaspedal vorsichtig sein muss)


----------



## golani79 (20. Dezember 2013)

Bin grad mit Episode 2.1 von The Walking Dead fertig geworden.

Wie schon der Vorgänger, sehr gut gemacht. Qualitativ hats auch nochmal zugelegt im Vergleich zu Season 1


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Dezember 2013)

*Batman Arkham City* hab ich soweit durch (Hauptmissionen). War wirklich ein sehr tolles Spiel, das nochmal eine Steigerung zum sowieso schon sehr guten Arkham Asylum war. Mal schaun ob ich noch ein bisschen durch die Stadt streifen werden um die Nebenmissionen zu erledigen, aber jetzt werd ich mich erstmal noch anderen Spielen aus meiner Steam-Bibliothek zuwenden.

Damit kämen wir zu dem nächsten Titel den ich gerade spiele bzw. vorhin angefangen hab: *Call of Juarez: Gunslinger*. Sieht bis dato auch ganz ordentlich aus, nur mit den Duellen komm ich noch nicht so klar und hab da jetzt nach 1 1/2 h mal ne Pause gemacht.


----------



## Kwengie (21. Dezember 2013)

in der Klinik habe ich wieder mit Sacred angefangen und mein Char ist wieder mal die Seraphim.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mit *Electronic Super Joy* angefangen. Hat im Steam Sale ja nur 50 Cent gekostet 
Ist mit Abstand der schwerste Plattformer, den ich je gespielt habe  Komischerweise ist der Frustfaktor aber gar nicht so hoch, vllt auch weil ich damit gerechnet hab hunderte von Toden zu sterben


----------



## Sanador (21. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem ich mich relativ schnell bei Two Worlds 2 satt gesehen habe, spiele ich nun nach 8 Jahren wieder einmal *Battle Realms*.
Und gerade habe ich erst mitbekommen, dass ein zweiter Teil in Mache ist. 
Hoffentlich wird die demnächst kommende Kickstarter-Aktion erfolgreich!


----------



## Muckimann (21. Dezember 2013)

Seit Erscheinung DayZ Standalone. Bin wieder tierisch angefixt


----------



## TrinityBlade (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin gerade mit *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* fertig geworden und ich muss sagen, dass ich ein wenig hin- und hergerissen bin:

Gameplaytechnisch ist Brothers in der Tat ziemlich innovativ. Die Steuerung steht hier nicht im Weg, sondern wird ganz selbstverständlich zum Bestandteil des Spielerlebnisses. Was aber zum Problem für mich wurde: Emotional hat mich das Spiel einfach nicht gepackt. Stange schrieb in seinem Test:



> In der ersten Stunde empfand ich Brothers auch nur als „wirklich nett gemacht und sympathisch“. Aber dann ging es erst richtig los und das Spiel nahm mich auf eine Reise mit, die ich so nicht habe kommen sehen. Diese Reise hat mich schockiert, gerührt, begeistert und immer wieder staunen lassen – eben weil sie keiner Genre-Regel folgt und weil die Spielmechanik all das Erlebte unterstreicht.


Für mich ist es bis zum Ende auf dem Level der ersten Stunde geblieben. Ich kann nicht genau sagen, warum. Vielleicht, weil mich das unverständliche Gebrabbel der Spielfiguren negativ an die Sims erinnert hat. Vielleicht, weil ich das Ende schon früh erahnt habe. Vielleicht, weil ich nicht dieselbe persönliche Verbindung zu Leben und Tod habe wie der Autor. Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon andere Spiele, die mich emotional durchaus berührt haben. Spiele wie To the Moon, Read Dead Redemption oder Binary Domain. Aber bei Brothers wollte der Funke einfach nicht überspringen. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Dezember 2013)

Battlefield 3 auf PC.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Dezember 2013)

Assetto Corsa. Kann den Berichten nur zustimmen, das Spiel kann noch ganz groß werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Dezember 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Assetto Corsa. Kann den Berichten nur zustimmen, das Spiel kann noch ganz groß werden.


 
Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Von der Fahrphysik her habe ich bisher nicht viel gespielt, das sich derart authentisch anfühlt (Live for Speed wäre noch ein Kandidat). Wenn die Entwickler alles richtig machen, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass Assetto Corsa zum Release die beste Rennsimulation sein wird. Einmal den F40 mit Michelotto Tuning oder den Zonda R mit Vollgas (dieser Sound ... göttlich!) gefahren und man ist dem Spiel verfallen


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde GTR 2 immer noch saustark, was Fahrphysik und Sound angeht. Da kommt AsCo meiner Meinung nach noch nicht ganz heran.

Edit: Die News hier ist irgendwie auch schon wieder n ziemlicher Stimmungsdämpfer 

http://games.reveur.de/de/news/3413...ation-von-Kunos-Simulazioni-angekuendigt.html


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Dezember 2013)

Hab mich mal an ein paar Spielen versucht, bin aber nirgens hängen geblieben:

- Castle of Illusion: Furchtbare Sprungsteuerung, als Jump&Run dadurch nahezu unspielbar
- Ducktales Remastered: Sehr hübsche Optik, aber nachdem ich im Amazonas nicht den Level-Ausgang gefunden habe, ist es wieder von der Festplatte geflogen.
- Kentucky Route Zero: Konzentrierte Langeweile in den Text-Dialogen. Hübsche Bilder, aber ansonsten ziemlich wirr und einschläfernd zugleich.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> - Ducktales Remastered: Sehr hübsche Optik, aber nachdem ich im Amazonas nicht den Level-Ausgang gefunden habe, ist es wieder von der Festplatte geflogen.


GameFAQs: DuckTales Remastered (PS3) FAQ/Walkthrough by BHodges
Wofür ist denn sonst das Internet da, wenn nicht für so etwas?


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Dezember 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> GameFAQs: DuckTales Remastered (PS3) FAQ/Walkthrough by BHodges
> Wofür ist denn sonst das Internet da, wenn nicht für so etwas?


 
Mich hat das Spiel nicht genügend gepackt, um so viel Aufwand zu betreiben. Zumal ich nichts dafür gezahlt habe.

Bin jetzt an Rogue Legacy dran und das gefällt mir bisher ganz gut. Es zieht sich allerdings sehr stark, das Goldverdienen fällt mir bislang noch ziemlich schwer. Hab dafür aber schon ein paar lustige Charakterattribute beobachten können. Bisheriges Highlights: SciFi-Look durch "The One" ("There is no stork.") sowie gleichzetiges An-der-Decke-laufen und Alter-Stummfilm-Optik


----------



## Kwengie (26. Dezember 2013)

ich habe mich mal an Tera-Rising versucht und bin schon Stufe 9 und einmal gestorben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir ja vorgenommen, mal die Assassin's Creed Spiele durchzuzocken. Gerade bin ich mit Teil 1 fertig geworden. Grafisch immer noch ziemlich gut, das alte Szenario sehr gut und authentisch dargestellt, nur das ganze Spiel ist ein wenig eintönig gewesen. Immer die gleiche Missionsstruktur, aber das soll ja beim 2. Teil besser werden. Aber wie sie die damalige Zeit dargestellt haben, das war echt gut.


----------



## LordCrash (26. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ja vorgenommen, mal die Assassin's Creed Spiele durchzuzocken. Gerade bin ich mit Teil 1 fertig geworden. Grafisch immer noch ziemlich gut, das alte Szenario sehr gut und authentisch dargestellt, nur das ganze Spiel ist ein wenig eintönig gewesen. Immer die gleiche Missionsstruktur, aber das soll ja beim 2. Teil besser werden. Aber wie sie die damalige Zeit dargestellt haben, das war echt gut.


 
Viel Spaß, Shadow! 

Assassin's Creed ist imo eine der besten Spielereihen, die jemals entwickelt wurden, obwohl das Prinzip in den letzten beiden Teilen doch ziemlich verwässert wurde....

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, deine Meinung dazu zu hören. Für den gesamten AC-Marathon solltest du übrigens mindestens 200-300 Stunden einplanen, wenn du jeden Teil spielen willst (was du wegen der spieleübergreifenden Story tun solltest)....


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, Shadow!
> 
> Assassin's Creed ist imo eine der besten Spielereihen, die jemals entwickelt wurden, obwohl das Prinzip in den letzten beiden Teilen doch ziemlich verwässert wurde....
> 
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, deine Meinung dazu zu hören. Für den gesamten AC-Marathon solltest du übrigens mindestens 200-300 Stunden einplanen, wenn du jeden Teil spielen willst (was du wegen der spieleübergreifenden Story tun solltest)....


 
Danke Dir. Ich hab auch alle Teile da. Nur Teil 4 hab ich noch nicht, da hoffe ich ja immer noch auf ein nettes Steam-Angebot


----------



## Rabowke (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab gestern mit Borderlands 2 GOTY angefangen ... natürlich einen Gunzerker. Das Geplapper von Claptrap geht mir tierisch auf den Sack, allerdings ist das Spiel grafisch dank SweetFX wirklich ein Augenschmaus.

Ich hab gestern mein erstes Fahrzeug in Empfang nehmen dürfen ... mal schauen, was das Spiel sonst noch so bietet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Dezember 2013)

Gestern abend wieder 2 Stunden *"SC - Blacklist"*.
Nachdem ich mich mit diversen Nebenmissionen beschäftigt hab, war mal wieder eine Hauptmission an der Reihe.
Und wieder frage ich mich: Wozu die lauten Ballermänner ? Die Verwendung dieser macht für mich wie schon in den meisten SC-Spielen davor wenig Sinn, ergo hätte man diese auch aus dem Spiel kicken können.

Naja, was soll's, immerhin wird man nicht gezwungen diese einzusetzen.

Dafür gab's witzige Stellen in Bug-Form. Die Waffe eines Bad Guy-Scharfschützen am Fester, den ich ausgeknockt hab, steckt plötzlich mit dem Lauf in der Wand fest und schwingte wie eine Feder hin und her...


----------



## Rabowke (27. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt ja verschiedene Ansätze SP: BL zu spielen und dementsprechend gibt es auch unterschiedliche Erfolge.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Dezember 2013)

*coj: gunslinger*

herausragendes merkmal ist natürlich die erzählweise.
das ist wirklich sehr motivierend, zumal auch die sprecher wirklich super sind. 
zum spiel an sich: ich sag mal so - würde call of duty dasselbe bieten, würden es die üblichen spezialisten vermutlich in der luft zerreißen.
nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen: mir machts trotz (oder wegen?) megaschlauchigen levels und komplett ki-losen gegnern spaß.


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2013)

hmmm, ich steh irgendwie da vor einem Problem, sollte ich Oblivion fertig spielen oder liegen lassen und in nem Jahr nochmal nach Morrowind neu anfangen, Skyrim oder doch Borderlands 2 anfangen (Mechromanzer <3 )?
Auswahl ist manchmal furchbar


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> mal schauen, was das Spiel sonst noch so bietet.


 
Einen Koop-Modus.


----------



## golani79 (27. Dezember 2013)

Dead Island und Castlevania hab ich mir außerhalb von den Steamdeals geholt - bei den Steamdeals hab ich mir Max Payne 3 gegönnt.

Ansonsten hab ich bei Software zugeschlagen:
Substance Designer 4 und Bitmap 2 Material - wollte ich mir eh schon so mal kaufen.
Jetzt hab ich dank Steam auch noch gut gespart


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Dezember 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Einen Koop-Modus.


 
Yeah. So schaut's aus.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Dezember 2013)

so, bin mit *gunslinger* durch. 
nettes spielchen wie schon gesagt, aber wohl nix, was länger im gedächtnis bleiben wird.
vielleicht schau ich mir mal noch den arcade-mode an.


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> so, bin mit *gunslinger* durch.
> nettes spielchen wie schon gesagt, aber wohl nix, was länger im gedächtnis bleiben wird.
> vielleicht schau ich mir mal noch den arcade-mode an.


 
Trotzdem der beste SP-Shooter anno 2013... 

Der Arenamodus ist übrigens durchaus spaßig und die Punktejagd motivierend.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Dezember 2013)

Also Rogue Legacy ist ja wahrlich ein schmuckes Spielchen. Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht ... NACHDEM ich gecheatet habe. Ja ja, ich bin ein Cheater-Schwein. Aber mir hat der eeeeewige Grind nach Goldstücken einfach viel zu lange gedauert bzw. mir ware die Preise für die Burg-Upgrades viel zu hoch. Daher habe ich per Trainer den Wert jeder aufgesammelten Goldmünze vervierfacht. Und schon hat es mich nicht mehr so frustriert, wenn mein Held schon nach wenigen Minuten den Löffel abgegeben hat.

Inzwischen vergnüge ich mich mit State of Decay. Und was soll ich sagen, alle Jubelarien über das Spiel waren wahr. Es macht schlicht und ergreifend süchtig


----------



## Rabowke (28. Dezember 2013)

Dark Souls ... hab es seit Jahren für die 360, nun beim Steam Deal zugeschlagen. Mal schauen was mich hier erwartet ...


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dark Souls ... hab es seit Jahren für die 360, nun beim Steam Deal zugeschlagen. Mal schauen was mich hier erwartet ...


 
der TOD!


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dark Souls ... hab es seit Jahren für die 360, nun beim Steam Deal zugeschlagen. Mal schauen was mich hier erwartet ...


 Frust


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dark Souls ... hab es seit Jahren für die 360, nun beim Steam Deal zugeschlagen. Mal schauen was mich hier erwartet ...


Du hast dich, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, über Backtracking in Spielen beschwert? 

Dann hättest du es vielleicht besser mal auf der 360 angespielt...


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Du hast dich, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, über Backtracking in Spielen beschwert?
> 
> Dann hättest du es vielleicht besser mal auf der 360 angespielt...


 
Hat ein Steuerberater eigentlich nicht schon von Berufs wegen ständig Backtracking? Jedes Jahr denselben Scheiß.....


----------



## legion333 (28. Dezember 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Du hast dich, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, über Backtracking in Spielen beschwert?
> 
> Dann hättest du es vielleicht besser mal auf der 360 angespielt...


 
Wieso das? Man zwingt dich an keiner Stelle irgendwohin zurückzugehen, die Welt ist offen und es steht dir meistens frei, wann du welchen Ort erkunden willst. Wenn du das Respawnen an den Feuerstellen nach dem Sterben meinst, das hat ja an sich wenig mit Backtracking zu tun, du musst halt nochmal zu dem Punkt des Sterbens kommen, das dauert ja nicht lang, vor allem da sich die Kämpfe  meistens sogar komplett vermeiden lassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dark Souls ... hab es seit Jahren für die 360, nun beim Steam Deal zugeschlagen. Mal schauen was mich hier erwartet ...


 Ein zerstörtes Gamepad...


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dark Souls ... hab es seit Jahren für die 360, nun beim Steam Deal zugeschlagen. Mal schauen was mich hier erwartet ...


 
Kleiner Tipp von mir: Unbedingt den DSfix nutzen. Damit kann man die Grafik aufwerten (es gibt mehr Grafikeinstellungen), den 30fps-Lock entfernen und vieles mehr. Dieser wertet das Spiel auf jeden Fall auf und verbessert die PC Version.


----------



## Mothman (28. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dark Souls ... hab es seit Jahren für die 360, nun beim Steam Deal zugeschlagen. Mal schauen was mich hier erwartet ...


Hab ich mich - trotz einer gewissen Neugier - bisher noch nicht getraut zu kaufen. 
Ich hab die Befürchtung, dass ich dafür heutzutage keine Geduld mehr habe.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Dezember 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Wieso das? Man zwingt dich an keiner Stelle irgendwohin zurückzugehen, die Welt ist offen und es steht dir meistens frei, wann du welchen Ort erkunden willst.


Eine Diskussion darüber macht denke ich wenig Sinn, es gibt 'zig Lets Play Videos mit dem Spiel, wo sich jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden kann.

Ich habe einige gesehen, aber eigentlich nur wegen dem folgendem Lets Player und weniger wegen dem Spiel. 
[✔] Let's Play Dark Souls [DE/HD] - YouTube


----------



## Rabowke (28. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp von mir: Unbedingt den DSfix nutzen. Damit kann man die Grafik aufwerten (es gibt mehr Grafikeinstellungen), den 30fps-Lock entfernen und vieles mehr. Dieser wertet das Spiel auf jeden Fall auf und verbessert die PC Version.


 ... danke dir, DSfix und SweetFX waren gleich die ersten Modifikationen, die ich installiert habe!  

Ich fürchte, ich hab mich für einen falschen Charakter entschieden: Dieb. In div. Foren hab ich gelesen, dass das nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl für einen Anfänger ist! 

Ansonsten bin ich gerade in der Stadt der Untoten ...


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mit nem Bogenschützen angefangen und bin dann beim Ritter hängengeblieben. Für Anfänger sollen Magier das beste sein - der Soul Arrow ist recht stark, schon am Anfang.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, ich hab mich für einen falschen Charakter entschieden: Dieb. In div. Foren hab ich gelesen, dass das nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl für einen Anfänger ist!


Grundregel für RPGs:
Wähle die Klasse aus die DU in einem RPG spielen möchtest, ganz egal wie schwer das Spiel ist und was andere denken, sagen oder meinen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Dezember 2013)

Genauso ist es. Wer z.B. den Magier nicht mag für den ist es auch kein Trostpflaster, daß der Start eventuell einfacher sein kann. Zudem sind die Charakterklassen bei einer guten Programmierung vom Schwierigkeitsgrad in der Regel ausgewogen. Jeder Charakter hat seine Stärken und Schwächen. Auch ein Magier. Man muß im Game halt nur die Vor- und Nachteile des Charakters genau kennen, die Vorteile zu seinen Gunsten nutzen und die Nachteile so gut es geht kompensieren. Das ist der Schlüssel. Und nicht ob ich nun Magier, Bogenschütze oder was weiß ich spiele.

Magier sind bei RPGS in der Regel im Nahkampf in der Regel Luschen, dafür aber auf Entfernung durchaus effektiv, insbesondere mit Spezialfähigkeiten und Zaubereien/Magie, während ein Ritter kaum/keine Spezialfähigkeiten hat, dafür aber ein Nahkampfexperte ist, der auch mal was einstecken kann (im kompletten Gegensatz zum Magier halt). Beim Bogenschützen ist es ähnlich. Ein Charakter für den Kampf auf Entfernung und weniger ein Nahkämpfer.

Und im Koop heißt es dann halt als Magier/Bogenschütze schön aus dem Hintergrund/der 2. Reihe angreifen, während Ritter oder Berserker auf Tuchfühlung zum Feind gehen und den daran hindern, den Koop-Partner zu nahe zu kommen.


----------



## archer66 (28. Dezember 2013)

ich beiss mich durch CK 2


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dark Souls ... hab es seit Jahren für die 360, nun beim Steam Deal zugeschlagen. Mal schauen was mich hier erwartet ...


 
Wenn es zu schlimm wird, raffen wir unsere kleine Borderlands-Gruppe zusammen und therapieren dich.


----------



## Sanador (29. Dezember 2013)

Spielt einer im Moment Totel War: Rome II und kann mir sagen, ob es nun spielbar/Spaß macht?
Es kribbelt mir nämlich gerade in den Finger es für 13 Euro zu kaufen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Dezember 2013)

State of Decay hat mir 14 schöne Stunden Spielspaß beschwert. Dennoch bin ich leicht enttäuscht von dem verschwendeten Potenzial des Spiels, vom viel zu niedrigen Schwierigkeitsgrad über die ebenso furchtbare wie einschläfernde Kampfmechanik bis hin zu den unterentwickelten RPG- und Aufbau-Aspekten. Als es hieß, man könne seine eigene Basis aufbauen und wäre für eine Gemeinschaft von Überlebenden verantwortlich, habe ich mir jedenfalls viel mehr vorgestellt, als im Spiel realisiert wurde. Das ganze Ressourcen-Sammeln war mehr oder weniger für die Katz, da die Zombies zu keinem Zeitpunkt auch nur irgendeine Art von Gefahr ausstrahlen. Und die Handvoll Ausbaustufen in der Basis hat man ja schon nach zwei Stunden alle gesehen 

Schade, je länger ich es gespielt habe, umso mehr hat es mich ernüchtert. Von der typischen Open-World-Langeweile, die sich dank ständig gleicher Aufträge und sich in kürzester Zeit wiederholender Sprachfetzen in Rekordzeit breit machte, ganz zu schweigen. Durchgespielt hab ich es trotzdem, vielleicht weil man es so einfach nebenbei zocken kann, ohne sich auch nur ein einziges Mal anstrengen zu müssen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Dezember 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Spielt einer im Moment Totel War: Rome II und kann mir sagen, ob es nun spielbar/Spaß macht?
> Es kribbelt mir nämlich gerade in den Finger es für 13 Euro zu kaufen.


 
Ich hab es vor Weihnachten wieder gespielt und da hat mich das Eine-Runde-noch-Fieber sofort wieder gepackt. Die KI ist deutlich besser geworden, das große Update für die Schlachten kommt aber erst noch mit Patch 8.0. Da ich aber eh kaum ein Gefecht selbst austrage, bin ich schon jetzt sehr zufrieden. Der Computergegner agiert wie ich finde sehr clever, zieht etwa vor dem Angriff mehrere Armeen zusammen, um mit einer Übermacht zu attackieren.

Anfang Januar kommt dann übrigens noch ein ausführlicher Artikel zum aktuellen Stand des Spiels inklusive DLC-Bewertung. Meines Erachtens ist es den Preis aber auf jeden Fall wert - aber ich hatte ja auch schon mit dem ungepatchten Spiel Spaß, also was weiß ich?!


----------



## Sanador (29. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab es vor Weihnachten wieder gespielt und da hat mich das Eine-Runde-noch-Fieber sofort wieder gepackt. Die KI ist deutlich besser geworden, das große Update für die Schlachten kommt aber erst noch mit Patch 8.0. Da ich aber eh kaum ein Gefecht selbst austrage, bin ich schon jetzt sehr zufrieden. Der Computergegner agiert wie ich finde sehr clever, zieht etwa vor dem Angriff mehrere Armeen zusammen, um mit einer Übermacht zu attackieren.
> 
> Anfang Januar kommt dann übrigens noch ein ausführlicher Artikel zum aktuellen Stand des Spiels inklusive DLC-Bewertung. Meines Erachtens ist es den Preis aber auf jeden Fall wert - aber ich hatte ja auch schon mit dem ungepatchten Spiel Spaß, also was weiß ich?!


Holla, das ging ja flott!
Vielen Dank für die sehr informative Antwort.


----------



## Kwengie (29. Dezember 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Spielt einer im Moment Totel War: Rome II und kann mir sagen, ob es nun spielbar/Spaß macht?
> Es kribbelt mir nämlich gerade in den Finger es für 13 Euro zu kaufen.



jedenfalls besser als ein DLC von Dice.
Ist dieses Spiel rundenbasiert?
Wenn ja, dann ist es nichts für mich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Spielt einer im Moment Totel War: Rome II und kann mir sagen, ob es nun spielbar/Spaß macht?
> Es kribbelt mir nämlich gerade in den Finger es für 13 Euro zu kaufen.


 
Wo gibts das denn für 13 Euro?


----------



## golani79 (29. Dezember 2013)

Gibts grad bei nuuvem zum Aktionspreis.


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Dezember 2013)

*Call of Juarez Gunslinger* hab ich letzte Woche nach gut 5h durchgespielt und es war ziemlich gut. Die Story und das Storytelling waren auf jeden Fall die Stärken des Spiels ebenso wie die Atmosphäre, die besonders durch den Cell Shading Look, den ich ja sowieso total mag, getragen wurde. Die Duelle waren mal was neues und haben sich gut eingefügt, da es einfach zum Setting passt, waren aber zu Beginn etwas tricky. Die Linearität würde ich nicht als Schwäche sehen, da ich es bei SP-Shootern in der Regel mag etwas an die Hand genommen zu werden.


----------



## Sanador (30. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir gestern Abend für ca 14 Euro nun Rome II samt Blood-Patch...äh...Blood and Gore DLC gekauft und bin positiv überrascht.
Die KI ist zwar recht passiv, eben wie in Shogun 2, doch sonst völlig in Ordnung. Grafisch ist das Spiel aber ein richtiger Leckerbissen, auch wenn ich mir mehr Anti Aliasing Optionen gewünscht hätte. Obwohl, die Anforderungen sind schon hoch genug, mehr als FXAA wäre vermutlich eh nicht drin gewesen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. Dezember 2013)

Habe mal kurz Spelunky ausprobiert, bin geschätzte 26. Mal gestorben und hab das Ding wieder deinstalliert. Überhaupt nicht meins. Wirkt sehr unfair, allein dieser sprintende Irre mit der Schrotflinte ...

Auch Guacamelee! musste wieder von der Festplatte weichen. Die Story ist tödlich langweilig, die Charaktere dämlich, der Humor erbärmlich. Das Rumgehüpfe hat mich eine Zeitlang unterhalten, aber nachdem die Dimensions-Springerei dazu kam, hat mich der Schwierigkeitsgrad zu sehr gefrustet. Ja, ich bin ein Spiele-Weichei


----------



## Shorty484 (31. Dezember 2013)

So, habe soeben Brotherhood beendet. Nachdem ich die letzte Erinnerung 12 mal neu starten musste, weil 11 Mal der Kampf gegen Cesare nicht starten wollte. Sobald ich den letzten Checkpoint erreichte, passierte nix. Cesare kämpfte mit zwei Wachen. Ich konnte mich daneben hin stellen, keinen Angreifen und töten. Nur zusehen oder auf der Mauer umher rennen 

Nun aber weiter mit Revelations


----------



## Mothman (31. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Auch Guacamelee! musste wieder von der Festplatte weichen. Die Story ist tödlich langweilig, die Charaktere dämlich, der Humor erbärmlich. Das Rumgehüpfe hat mich eine Zeitlang unterhalten, aber nachdem die Dimensions-Springerei dazu kam, hat mich der Schwierigkeitsgrad zu sehr gefrustet. Ja, ich bin ein Spiele-Weichei


Ach diese ganze Platformer sind mir auch meistens zu anstrengend. Habe glaube außer dem ersten Mario keines davon jemals durchgespielt.


----------



## McDrake (31. Dezember 2013)

Eben, nach 87 Stunden, Fallout3 GOTY beendet.
Hatte das Teil mal auf der 360 angespielt. Jetzt aber auf dem PC (mit ein paar Grafikmods) endlich die ganze Story und alle Addons durchgedaddelt.

Und jetzt mal schauen, was die STEAM-Bibliothek hergibt.
Ich glaub, da muss Dishonored dran glauben 

//Möööp
Hab das Teil damals gar nicht gekauft, ich Honk.
Ok, weitersuchen....


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2013)

mal abgesehen davon das ich überlege nicht lieber wieder Port Royale 3 statt P4 zu zocken, 
erkunde ich so nebenher den Osten im* Going East DLC vom ETS2*
Und man muss sagen, der Standardpreis von nem Zehner geht echt in Ordnung, man hat zwar jetzt nur neue Strecken, aber ich finde die sind echt schön gestaltet und nicht nur weitere Straßenkilometer zum runterspulen, sonst könnte man auch weiter Möhren von Aberdeen nach Florenz karren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Dezember 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ach diese ganze Platformer sind mir auch meistens zu anstrengend. Habe glaube außer dem ersten Mario keines davon jemals durchgespielt.


 Nichtmal Rayman ???


----------



## Mothman (31. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nichtmal Rayman ???


Rayman hab ich noch nicht mal gespielt. Geschweige denn DURCHgespielt.  

Platformer/Jump n Run ist wirklich eines der Genres, die mich am wenigsten reizt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Dezember 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Rayman hab ich noch nicht mal gespielt. Geschweige denn DURCHgespielt.


 Tja... Was soll man da sagen... Da entgeht dir was.

Aber okay, bei mir haben klassische RPGs auch einen ähnlich schweren Stand.


----------



## Mothman (31. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tja... Was soll man da sagen... Da entgeht dir was.


Naja, hab schon viel Jump n Run gezockt (vor allem früher). Gianna Sisters usw.
Aber ich war 
1. Meistens grottenschlecht darin 
und
2. dementsprechend wenig motiviert



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber okay, bei mir haben klassische RPGs auch einen ähnlich schweren Stand.


Da gibt es schon wieder einige, die mir gut gefallen.


----------



## golani79 (31. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Auch Guacamelee! musste wieder von der Festplatte weichen. Die Story ist tödlich langweilig, die Charaktere dämlich, der Humor erbärmlich. Das Rumgehüpfe hat mich eine Zeitlang unterhalten, aber nachdem die Dimensions-Springerei dazu kam, hat mich der Schwierigkeitsgrad zu sehr gefrustet. Ja, ich bin ein Spiele-Weichei


 
Guacamelee ist für mich mal wieder ein hervorragender Platformer - die Story mag zwar 0815 sein, aber sonst ist es doch ziemlich gut gemacht.
Den Humor finde ich auch recht gut gelungen, mit den ganzen Anspielungen und Seitenhieben auf andere Spiele.
Technisch auch 1a - würde mir mehr solcher Spiele wünschen!

Aber so sind Geschmäcker verschieden ^^


----------



## svd (31. Dezember 2013)

Hmja, habe gerade mit "Splinter Cell Blacklist" begonnen.

Es ist definitiv nicht mein Spiel. Ich hab's nicht mal geschafft, im Prolog an fünf Typen vorbeizuschleichen.
Musste, wohl oder übel, Kopfschüsse verteilen. Das funktioniert dafür prima. Seufz.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Hmja, habe gerade mit "Splinter Cell Blacklist" begonnen.
> 
> Es ist definitiv nicht mein Spiel. Ich hab's nicht mal geschafft, im Prolog an fünf Typen vorbeizuschleichen.
> Musste, wohl oder übel, Kopfschüsse verteilen. Das funktioniert dafür prima. Seufz.


 
du weisst ja...Onkel LL steht fürn Koop immer zur Verfügung^^


----------



## svd (1. Januar 2014)

Auch in der PS3 Version? Hehe. Hast du dir eigentlich den "Wüstentarn Sam" für die Sammlung geholt?


----------



## Lukecheater (1. Januar 2014)

Gerade *The Walking Dead  *beendet. Sehr bewegendes und mitreißendes Spiel. Ich bin gespannt wie der 400 Days DLC so ist. Den hab ich grad angefangen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Januar 2014)

Das Fest der Liebe ist seit einer Woche vorbei ... wird mal wieder Zeit, ein paar Köpfe zum Explodieren zu bringen. Ich schnetzel mich gerade fröhlich pfeifend durch Hotline Miami, da ich kürzlich bemerkt habe, dass ich es damals bei Release nie zu Ende gespielt hatte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Januar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das Fest der Liebe ist seit einer Woche vorbei ... *wird mal wieder Zeit, ein paar Köpfe zum Explodieren zu bringen*.


 Dafür gab's doch Silvester...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Hmja, habe gerade mit "Splinter Cell Blacklist" begonnen.
> 
> Es ist definitiv nicht mein Spiel. Ich hab's nicht mal geschafft, im Prolog an fünf Typen vorbeizuschleichen.
> Musste, wohl oder übel, Kopfschüsse verteilen. Das funktioniert dafür prima. Seufz.


 Ich knocke die Kerle am liebsten aus. Ist auch eine leise Methode, zudem können einem keine bösen Überraschungen in den Rücken fallen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Januar 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> du weisst ja...Onkel LL steht fürn Koop immer zur Verfügung^^


 Evtl. komme ich darauf zurück. Möchte aber erst die Kampagne durchbekommen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Auch in der PS3 Version? Hehe.


Äh....nee^^ Wäre mir zu pixelig 



> Hast du dir eigentlich den "Wüstentarn Sam" für die Sammlung geholt?


Wenn die nicht von Hot Toys ist, dann nicht.


----------



## Enisra (1. Januar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das Fest der Liebe ist seit einer Woche vorbei ... wird mal wieder Zeit, ein paar Köpfe zum Explodieren zu bringen. Ich schnetzel mich gerade fröhlich pfeifend durch Hotline Miami, da ich kürzlich bemerkt habe, dass ich es damals bei Release nie zu Ende gespielt hatte


 
nach dem Fest der Liebe jetzt Feste Hiebe


----------



## svd (1. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich knocke die Kerle am liebsten aus. Ist auch eine leise Methode, zudem können einem keine bösen Überraschungen in den Rücken fallen.


 
Hmm, wäre eine Alternative. Es ist toll, dass dir das Spiel recht freie Hand lässt.
Aber es ärgert mich irgendwie, dass ich es nie zum "Ghost", sondern höchstens zur "Banshee" schaffen würde.


----------



## McDrake (1. Januar 2014)

FTL
Wollts nur mal antesten und schwupps, den ganzen Tag damit verbracht


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Januar 2014)

Habe gestern Abend mit Vampires Dawn angefangen . Hab ich zufällig noch auf meiner alten Festplatte gefunden. 2001 habe ich es nie durchgespielt, mal sehen ob ichs jetzt schaffe. Neben der Assassins Creed Reihe eine nette Abwechslung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Habe gestern Abend mit Vampires Dawn angefangen . Hab ich zufällig noch auf meiner alten Festplatte gefunden. 2001 habe ich es nie durchgespielt, mal sehen ob ichs jetzt schaffe. Neben der Assassins Creed Reihe eine nette Abwechslung.


Musste erstmal googeln was das überhaupt ist. Noch nie davon gehört... Nachdem ich jetzt weiss was sich dahinter verbirgt, wundert es mich nun wieder nicht. Japan-RPG eben...


----------



## Batze (2. Januar 2014)

Habe mir gestern bei Steam Just Cause 2 geholt, das werde ich heute mal ankurbeln.


----------



## Enisra (2. Januar 2014)

ich wollt eigentlich nur mal kurz rein schauen und jetzt häng ich aufeinmal mitten in Skyrim fest  
Das TES auch immer so Spiel gewordenes Crack sein muss


----------



## Rabowke (2. Januar 2014)

Müsst ihr nicht arbeiten? Urlaubspack! 

Ich werd mich heute Abend mit AC IV weiter beschäftigen, ich hab den ersten Schlüssel zur Rüstung gefunden. Außerdem entpuppt sich ein Mitglied der NPCs als Assassine und als Frau! 

Ich frag mich echt, wer das nicht peilt ... von Anfang an! Ich warte schon auf das Drama im Spiel: "WAAAAAAAS? DU BIST EINE FRAU?! DAS KOMMT JETZT UNERWARTET!!11"


----------



## Exar-K (2. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Müsst ihr nicht arbeiten? Urlaubspack!


 Erst nächste Woche wieder. 


Ich bin übrigens mit Arkham Origins fertig. Auch wenn es sich etwas abgenutzt hat und kaum Neuerungen bietet, reißen Geschichte und Inszenierung doch so einiges raus. Bin letztendlich zufrieden mit dem Spiel, auch wenn es insgesamt nicht ganz das Niveau der Vorgänger erreicht.


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Januar 2014)

> Musste erstmal googeln was das überhaupt ist. Noch nie davon gehört...  Nachdem ich jetzt weiss was sich dahinter verbirgt, wundert es mich nun  wieder nicht. Japan-RPG eben...


Na ja, da der Ersteller des Spiels ein Deutscher ist, würde ich es nicht unbedingt Japan RPG nennen. Und für Leute die nicht unbedingt 3D-Bombast-Grafik brauchen, um an einem Spiel Spaß zu haben, durchaus einen Blick wert.


----------



## TrinityBlade (2. Januar 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Na ja, da der Ersteller des Spiels ein Deutscher ist, würde ich es nicht unbedingt Japan RPG nennen. Und für Leute die nicht unbedingt 3D-Bombast-Grafik brauchen, um an einem Spiel Spaß zu haben, durchaus einen Blick wert.


Ich würde den Begriff JRPG eher an ein bestimmtes Spielegenre als an die Herkunft knüpfen. Dark Souls beispielsweise ist ein Rollenspiel aus Japan, aber mMn kein JRPG.

Vampires Dawn habe ich trotz vieler Anläufe leider auch noch nicht durchgespielt. Aber wenn dir diese Art von Spiel zusagt, dann empfehle ich unbedingt Die Reise ins All. 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jt24bdefwYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (2. Januar 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Ich würde den Begriff JRPG eher an ein bestimmtes Spielegenre als an die Herkunft knüpfen. Dark Souls beispielsweise ist ein Rollenspiel aus Japan, aber mMn kein JRPG.


 
ja, oder Dragon's Dogma
Es ist halt wie bei Brettspielen, wo die Dinger wie Siedler von Catan im englischen ja auch German Style Boardgames heißen und wie Ticket to Ride nicht aus Deutschland kommen müssen


----------



## golani79 (3. Januar 2014)

Aprpopos JRPG´s - ich spiele gerade Persona 4 Golden auf der Vita - und das Spiel ist einfach nur gut


----------



## legion333 (3. Januar 2014)

Hab im Steam Sale gestern _Mark of the Ninja_ gekauft. Nach ca. 2 Stunden bisher echt super  Für den Rest der ganzen angespielten Titel find ich im Moment irgendwie aber keine Motivation, regelmäßig wird nur _Dark Souls_ gespielt  Immer wieder neue Durchgänge mit anderen Waffen und immer schneller, das wird auch nach fast 400 Stunden nicht langweilig


----------



## Lukecheater (3. Januar 2014)

Ohje, Dark of Souls... ich weiß warum ich an das Spiel erst rangehe wenn in einem Monat die Vorlesungsfreie Zeit anfängt


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Januar 2014)

Hab heute mit *Far Cry 3* (vor ein paar Tagen erdampft) angefangen und es gefällt mir richtig gut. Den "Wallhack" (Gegner durch Wände sehen) kann man vermeiden, indem man die Kamera nicht benutzt, kann damit also gut leben. 

Was mich aber wirklich nervt: Das Speichersystem! Warum muss man heutzutage einem Spiel so ein dämliches Speichersystem geben? Ich meine: Früher, zu Zeiten, als Konsolen noch keine Festplatten hatten, konnte ich ja verstehen, dass man aus Speicherplatzgründen nur feste Speicherpunkte hatte, aber heutzutage?? Was spricht gegen ein System, in dem man jederzeit in voneinander trennbaren Speicherständen speichern kann? Vorhin wollte ich vom Anfangsdorf einen der entlegenen Funktürme erreichen, stand schon davor, dann klingelte das Telefon und ich wollte währenddessen etwas googlen. Hab also gespeichert, Spiel beendet, gegooglet und wollte später an der Stelle weitermachen. Und wo bin ich? In diesem verdammten Anfangsdorf und ich darf den ganzen Weg (ca. 15 Minuten) nochmal gehen/fahren. Warum tut man Spielern sowas an??


----------



## Mothman (3. Januar 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Warum tut man Spielern sowas an??


Ich behaupte: Weil es (programmier-)technisch einfacher ist. Ich glaube, die machen es sich einfach bequem damit.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab heute mit *Far Cry 3* (vor ein paar Tagen erdampft) angefangen und es gefällt mir richtig gut. Den "Wallhack" (Gegner durch Wände sehen) kann man vermeiden, indem man die Kamera nicht benutzt, kann damit also gut leben.
> 
> Was mich aber wirklich nervt: Das Speichersystem! Warum muss man heutzutage einem Spiel so ein dämliches Speichersystem geben? Ich meine: Früher, zu Zeiten, als Konsolen noch keine Festplatten hatten, konnte ich ja verstehen, dass man aus Speicherplatzgründen nur feste Speicherpunkte hatte, aber heutzutage?? Was spricht gegen ein System, in dem man jederzeit in voneinander trennbaren Speicherständen speichern kann? Vorhin wollte ich vom Anfangsdorf einen der entlegenen Funktürme erreichen, stand schon davor, dann klingelte das Telefon und ich wollte währenddessen etwas googlen. Hab also gespeichert, Spiel beendet, gegooglet und wollte später an der Stelle weitermachen. Und wo bin ich? In diesem verdammten Anfangsdorf und ich darf den ganzen Weg (ca. 15 Minuten) nochmal gehen/fahren. Warum tut man Spielern sowas an??


Na ist doch ganz einfach: weil nicht alle Konsolen die gleichen Festplatten haben und manche sogar fast gar keine, gibts eben ein Speicherpunktsystem. Vielleicht ändert sich da ja mal mit den Next-Gen Konsolen....


----------



## MichaelG (3. Januar 2014)

Welche Konsole hat fast gar keine Festplatte ?? Wenn Du auf die PS3 mit 12 GB SSD anspielst: Die hat die 12 GB Flash (SSD-Speicher) aber die Möglichkeit eine externe HDD als Speicher für die Games anzukoppeln (afaik sogar zusätzlich einzubauen bin mir da aber nicht sicher). 

Standard bei der PS3 ist aber eigentlich die normale Version mit 500 GB. Das dürfte ja wohl ausreichend sein.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Welche Konsole hat fast gar keine Festplatte ?? Wenn Du auf die PS3 mit 12 GB SSD anspielst: Die hat die 12 GB zusätzlich zur Haupt-HDD.


 
zumal auch dann cloud-saves möglich wären.
übrigens hatte auch das snes logischerweise gar keine festplatte und trotzdem gabs nicht nur spiele mit speicherpunkten.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Na ist doch ganz einfach: weil nicht alle Konsolen die gleichen Festplatten haben und manche sogar fast gar keine, gibts eben ein Speicherpunktsystem. Vielleicht ändert sich da ja mal mit den Next-Gen Konsolen....


 
Das mag sein, dennoch muss man auf modernen Konsolen auch ohne Festplatte nicht mehr mit wenigen kb oder mb Speicherplatz auskommen. Und zusätzlich in einem Spielstand die Koordinaten der Position auf der Karte, wo man gespeichert hat, zu integrieren, kann jetzt auch nicht gerade der Mega-Platzfresser sein. Außerdem funktioniert die ganze Geschichte ja sogar (halbwegs), wenn man direkt neu lädt. Ins Dorf zurückteleportiert wird man ja erst dann, wenn man das Spiel komplett beendet. So richtig durchschaut habe ich das Speichersystem ohnehin noch nicht ... was gespeichert wird, wonach das Spiel geht, wo man nach dem Neu laden wieder beginnt usw. Spaß macht es aber dennoch.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das mag sein, dennoch muss man auf modernen Konsolen auch ohne Festplatte nicht mehr mit wenigen kb oder mb Speicherplatz auskommen. Und zusätzlich in einem Spielstand die Koordinaten der Position auf der Karte, wo man gespeichert hat, zu integrieren, kann jetzt auch nicht gerade der Mega-Platzfresser sein. Außerdem funktioniert die ganze Geschichte ja sogar (halbwegs), wenn man direkt neu lädt. Ins Dorf zurückteleportiert wird man ja erst dann, wenn man das Spiel komplett beendet. So richtig durchschaut habe ich das Speichersystem ohnehin noch nicht ... was gespeichert wird, wonach das Spiel geht, wo man nach dem Neu laden wieder beginnt usw. Spaß macht es aber dennoch.


 Das Problem ist ja, dass nicht nur dein Standort, sondern auch der Zustand der Welt gespeichert werden müsste (also wo die Gegner sind, welche du gerade umgenietet hast, wie weit die Quests sind usw). Solange das Spiel nicht beendet ist, befinden sich diese Informationen im Speicher/Cache. Der wird dann aber bei Beenden des Spiels gelöscht.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja, dass nicht nur dein Standort, sondern auch der Zustand der Welt gespeichert werden müsste (also wo die Gegner sind, welche du gerade umgenietet hast, wie weit die Quests sind usw). Solange das Spiel nicht beendet ist, befinden sich diese Informationen im Speicher/Cache. Der wird dann aber bei Beenden des Spiels gelöscht.


 
Nicht der Zustand der ganzen Welt, nur der unmittelbaren Umgebung von wenigen hundert Metern. Die meisten Open World Spiele haben doch ohnehin kein längeres Gedächtnis. Wenn ich jemanden umniete, 200 Meter weiter gehe, mich umdrehe, die 200 Meter zurückgehe, dann ist die Leiche ohnehin weg.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nicht der Zustand der ganzen Welt, nur der unmittelbaren Umgebung von wenigen hundert Metern. Die meisten Open World Spiele haben doch ohnehin kein längeres Gedächtnis. Wenn ich jemanden umniete, 200 Meter weiter gehe, mich umdrehe, die 200 Meter zurückgehe, dann ist die Leiche ohnehin weg.


 
Tja, wie gesagt, hoffentlich wirds mit da mit der neuen Konsolengeneration bei Multiplattiteln besser.


----------



## PcJuenger (3. Januar 2014)

Um mal was zum eigentlichen Thema zu schreiben: Derzeit spiele ich Metro 2033 ^^
Hänge nur gerade etwas, aber ansonsten muss ich die allgemeinen Meinungen bestätigen: Die Atmo des Spiels ist klasse


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


flying sheep!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Tja, wie gesagt, hoffentlich wirds mit da mit der neuen Konsolengeneration bei Multiplattiteln besser.


 Wäre im Allgemeinen für alle Spiele besser. Bei manchen Missionen in *"Splinter Cell - Blacklist"* sind die Abstände zwischen den Speicherpunkten derart weit auseinander, ich hätte nach einigen Bildschirmtoden meine Maus fast zertrümmert. Da war selbst Conviction - das auch nur eine Auto-Speicherung besaß - um einiges humaner.  

Und gerade bei SC war eine jederzeit mögliche Speicherfunktion seit Bestehen der Reihe gegeben. Verdammte *Konsol*idierung.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Januar 2014)

So, ich hab jetzt endlich alle (bisher existierenden) Teile der Blackwell-Reihe durch (*Blackwell Legacy*, *Blackwell Unbound*, *Blackwell Convergence* und *Blackwell Deception*). Für die, die's nicht kennen: Das ist ne Oldschool-Indie-Point & Click-Adventurereihe, sehr storylastig, sehr interessante Charaktere. Inhaltlich geht es um eine Frau, die ungewollt zum "Medium" wird und verwirrten Geistern hilft, ihren Frieden zu finden und die Welt der Sterblichen zu verlassen. Ist aber kein Esoterik-Blödsinn, sondern eine richtig gute Geschichte. Ein Teil (Blackwell Epiphany) wird noch kommen um die Geschichte zum Abschluss zu bringen.

Als nächstes werde ich mich (neben Far Cry 3, das ich vor kurzem auch angefangen habe) mit *DSA Memoria* beschäftigen. Mit Point & Click Adventures habe ich ca. 1990 angefangen und mit Point & Click Adventures werde ich auch irgendwann ins Grab fallen 

*Myst Masterpiece Edition* hab ich übrigens auch durch, hat nur wenige Stunden gedauert. Wenn man die Lösungen kennt (obwohl ich das Spiel bestimmt 7 oder 8 Jahre nicht gespielt habe), ist es erstaunlich einfach für ein Spiel, das immer als extrem schwer galt. Dazu habe ich übrigens eine ganz andere Meinung: Myst 1 war für mich nie schwerer als andere Adventures, Riven war der Zähneausbeißer, was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht. Dennoch liebe ich das Spiel, die Umgebung ist einfach nur verdammt schön gemacht, die Atmosphäre absolut einzigartig ... selbst heute sieht es meiner Meinung nach noch toll aus, obwohl das Spiel schon 1996 erschienen ist).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Januar 2014)

Zu viele Spiele auf Steam. 

Habe gerade Blackguards ausprobiert. Mal schauen, macht irgendwie Spaß. 

Wie ist eigentlich Neverwinter? Das lade ich momentan runter.


----------



## Enisra (4. Januar 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich Neverwinter? Das lade ich momentan runter.


 
Neverwinter ist eigentlich ganz gut, es hat einen Relativ Fairen Shop und einen eher effektreichen Kampfstil, aber die Quest sind ganz gut und man kann eigene Quest erstellen


----------



## Monalye (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hab' momentan irgendwie nichts gscheites zum Spielen, obwohl so viel installiert kann ich mich einfach für nix entscheiden. Bei den guten Spielen komm ich nicht weiter (Crysis 2 und Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon, The Witcher 2), RAGE hab ich schon durch und ich spiel es nur aus Langeweile nebenbei, Torchlight 2 hab ich auch schon einen Char auf 100, den 2. spiel ich nur nebenbei aus Langeweile. Kein Spiel, das mich so richtig fesseln kann 

Ich installiere mir jetzt Bioshock Infinite noch mal, das war ein grandioses Spiel, vielleicht entdecke ich noch ein paar neue Sachen, wenn ich es ein zweites Mal spiele...
Irgendwie gibts grad keine so tollen Spiele wie im Sommer, keine wirklichen Kracher


----------



## Enisra (4. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' momentan irgendwie nichts gscheites zum Spielen, obwohl so viel installiert kann ich mich einfach für nix entscheiden.


 
oh ja, das kenn ich
Da hat man dann super Titel in der Steamliste//Regal aber zu keinem so richtig Lust 
Und dann hängt man in irgendeinem Spiel rum


----------



## Monalye (4. Januar 2014)

Ja genau, das Übel ist auch, das es momentan absolut keine Kracher gibt, in die man sich so richtig reinleben kann, so wie ein Bioshock, RAGE oder Dead Space... was würde ich dafür geben, auf so ein Spiel zu stoßen, mit dem ich gar nicht aufhören mag, bis ich es durch habe.

Hat jemand eine Idee zu einen Spiel, das zu meinen Interessen passt?


----------



## Enisra (4. Januar 2014)

hmmm, vielleicht Deus Ex HR oder Borderlands?
Die hast du ja noch nicht, wobei Borderlands vielleicht noch so eine Gruppenspieldynamik mit sich bringen könnte
Oder vielleicht The Elder Scrolls wenn´s eher Klassive Fantasy sein sollte

aber irgendwie ist das JETZT grade doof dass das Share-Feature nicht funktioniert


----------



## Monalye (4. Januar 2014)

Tja, hab alle 3 vorgeschlagenen Spiele angespielt, Deus Ex HR ist eh gar nicht so schlecht, hab auch noch Invisible War und den ersten Teil. Borderlands hab ich einmal kurz angespielt, das war gar nicht meins, mir ging gleich am Anfang dieser Roboter irrsinnig auf die Nerven. Von TES hab ich nur Skyrim angespielt, das Spiel ist echt grandios und ich hatte es auch lange installiert, aber es ist mir zu langwierig. Ich hätte gern einen Shooter mit Story, entweder 3rd oder 1st Person, keinen Militäry-Shooter mit einer Spielzeit von etwa 15 Stunden (dann brauch ich eh 25 dafür ), also so wie Bioshock, RAGE, DS, Doom3.... 
Ach hätt ich diese Spiele noch nicht gespielt, dann könnte ich jetzt was tolles spielen ... hab' mal Infinite fertig installiert und war gleich am Anfang enttäuscht. Ich hatte es ja schon einmal durchgespielt und hoffte jetzt auf einen anderen Modus, der sich nach einmal beenden freischaltet... so wie in Dead Space. Also Spiel +, oder Hardcore, oder Überleben, oder sonstwas.... aber ich kann nur ein weiteres neues Spiel starten, was zur Folge hat, das alle vorherigen Spielstände überschrieben werden..... *toll*


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ach hätt ich diese Spiele noch nicht gespielt, dann könnte ich jetzt was tolles spielen ... hab' mal Infinite fertig installiert und war gleich am Anfang enttäuscht. Ich hatte es ja schon einmal durchgespielt und hoffte jetzt auf einen anderen Modus, der sich nach einmal beenden freischaltet... so wie in Dead Space. Also Spiel +, oder Hardcore, oder Überleben, oder sonstwas.... aber ich kann nur ein weiteres neues Spiel starten, was zur Folge hat, das alle vorherigen Spielstände überschrieben werden..... *toll*


 
Es gibt doch den 1999 Modus oder? Der müsste relativ schwierig sein 

Ansonsten...aus der Ego-Perspektive und 15 Stunden Spielzeit....schonmal an Dishonored gedacht? Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Monalye (4. Januar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Es gibt doch den 1999 Modus oder? Der müsste relativ schwierig sein
> 
> Ansonsten...aus der Ego-Perspektive und 15 Stunden Spielzeit....schonmal an Dishonored gedacht? Sehr zu empfehlen



Klingt sehr gut, das hab ich, glaub ich, noch nicht... werd gleich mal mein "Archiv" durchstöbern... der Titel sagt mir was 
Sonst hol ich es mir 

1999 Modus? Wo würde ich den finden können?


----------



## Enisra (4. Januar 2014)

Dishonored wäre ne Idee
oder den DLC von Bioshock bzw. die Vorgänger?


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Klingt sehr gut, das hab ich, glaub ich, noch nicht... werd gleich mal mein "Archiv" durchstöbern... der Titel sagt mir was
> Sonst hol ich es mir
> 
> 1999 Modus? Wo würde ich den finden können?


 
Mir hat Dishonored sehr viel Spass gemacht. Bietet eben auch die Möglichkeit mit sehr viel Stealth zu spielen. Hab für den ersten Durchgang damals 14 Stunden gebraucht. Ich müsste es eigentlich auch nochmal installieren, hab noch 2 Story-DLCs zum durchzocken 
Bei den Wintersales gabs das halt für ~7 Euro.

Der 1999 Modus ist ein Hardcore Modus und müsste nach einmaligem Durchspielen freigeschaltet werden. Ich denke du kannst den im Menü anwählen, wie die anderen Schwierigkeitsgrade auch.


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2014)

"Bioshock Infinite"... Infinite possibilities. Kenny, dein Spiel war einer der linearsten Shooter des letzten Jahres...

Trotzdem habe ich mir den Season Pass im Sale holen müssen. Wie immer fängt das Spiel super an, mit allem, was ich an Infinite geliebt habe. Elizabeth, die tolle Sprachausgabe und Musik, das Leveldesign. Der Atmosphäre schaden halt wieder die inzestiösen NPCs. Und ich fürchte mich schon vor dem ersten Feuergefecht und hoffe einfach, dass es nicht allzu scheiße wird.

@Mona: Hast du "Singularity" schon gespielt? War nicht so übel. Recht klassisches Shootergameplay, recht konfus, recht kurz, recht günstig.

Oder die "Chroniken von Riddick"? "Assault on Dark Athena" kommt ja mit einem Remake des ersten Teils (obwohl dieser 2004, mMn, besser ausgesehen hat).

Sonst spiele ich immer wieder gern das alte "Star Trek Voyager: Elite Force". (Persönlich mag ich den ersten Teil lieber, obwohl der zweite wohl das abwechslungsreichere und bessere Spiel gewesen ist.)


----------



## Monalye (4. Januar 2014)

Stimmt, hab ein neues Spiel gestartet und konnte den 1999-Modus bei den Schwierigkeitsgraden wählen.

Dishonored hab' ich leider doch nicht, blöderweise ist der diesjährige Wintersale wegen meinem Umzug total an mir vorbei gegangen. Ich hatte überhaupt keine Zeit darauf zu achten, wann was in Aktion ist, schade 

Von den Spielen Singularity und Chroniken von Riddick hab' ich noch gar nie etwas gehört, ich werde mir eine Liste machen und nächste Woche mal zum Libro und zum Cosmos stöbern gehen. Dishonored finde ich bestimmt, ich hatte das sicher schon mal in der Hand.
Den Season Pass zu Infinite könnte ich mir allerdings noch holen, das DLC muss ich offensichtlich direkt über Steam kaufen, denn der Button "Herunterladbare Inhalte" im Spiel selbst ist bei mir ausgegraut und lässt sich nicht anklicken.... komische Sache.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Von den Spielen Singularity und Chroniken von Riddick hab' ich noch gar nie etwas gehört


 
Dafuq? Österreicher müssen arg rückständig sein


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Von den Spielen Singularity und Chroniken von Riddick hab' ich noch gar nie etwas gehört, ich werde mir eine Liste machen und nächste Woche mal zum Libro und zum Cosmos stöbern gehen. Dishonored finde ich bestimmt, ich hatte das sicher schon mal in der Hand.
> Den Season Pass zu Infinite könnte ich mir allerdings noch holen, das DLC muss ich offensichtlich direkt über Steam kaufen, denn der Button "Herunterladbare Inhalte" im Spiel selbst ist bei mir ausgegraut und lässt sich nicht anklicken.... komische Sache.


 
DIshonored ist auch abseits von Sales nicht mehr so furchtbar teuer, auf Amazon z.B. gibt es die Goty Edition mit allen DLCs für 23 Euro.


----------



## Sanador (4. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ja genau, das Übel ist auch, das es momentan absolut keine Kracher gibt, in die man sich so richtig reinleben kann, so wie ein Bioshock, RAGE oder Dead Space... was würde ich dafür geben, auf so ein Spiel zu stoßen, mit dem ich gar nicht aufhören mag, bis ich es durch habe.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee zu einen Spiel, das zu meinen Interessen passt?


Soso, ein Spiel zum Reinleben...hast du schon die Mass Effect Trilogie durch? 

Edit: Ich hab derzeit wieder richtig Lust auf Echzeitstrategie und spiele nach langer Zeit neben Battle Realms auch noch Empire Earth, beide von 2001. Es gibt schließlich so gut wie keine RTS-Games mehr.


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2014)

Vlt. stolperst du auch über "Dark Messiah of Might & Magic", auch von den "Dishonored" Macher (Arkane Studios). 
Spinnenhasser reden heute noch immer von dem Spiel. 

Beim Libro liegt ja auch oft noch "TimeShift" herum, (auf die EV achten!). Auch ein Manipuliere-die-Zeit Spiel wir "Singularity". Auch ein Titel, der beim Brainstorming besser geklungen hat, als er letztendlich war. Sehr viel verschenktes Potential.

Wie auch "Legendary", das wirklich interessant anfängt. Bis zum ersten Kampf, der die grausige Mechanik dahinter offenbart.
Und dir kurz vor Schluss einen großen Bug vor den Bug knallt, damit das Spiel, ohne externem Spielstand, undurchspielbar wird.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Januar 2014)

Bioshock Infinite gespielt aber Dishonored nicht? 

Setzen. Sechs. Spielen.


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [...]
> Setzen. Sechs. Spielen.


 
Ah, der Hexer, der alte Charmeur. Muss aber zustimmen, dass das die perfekte Reihenfolge für einen gelungenen Abend ist.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ah, der Hexer, der alte Charmeur. Muss aber zustimmen, dass das die perfekte Reihenfolge für einen gelungenen Abend ist.


 
Du meinst wohl eher die erwachsene Variante davon....


----------



## Monalye (4. Januar 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Soso, ein Spiel zum Reinleben...hast du schon die Mass Effect Trilogie durch?
> 
> Edit: Ich hab derzeit wieder richtig Lust auf Echzeitstrategie und spiele nach langer Zeit neben Battle Realms auch noch Empire Earth, beide von 2001. Es gibt schließlich so gut wie keine RTS-Games mehr.



Mass Effect habe ich Teil 1 und Teil 2, das Spiel ist mir zu sehr Rollenspiel mit zu vielen Cutscenes, Teil 2 hab ich wirklich ausdauernder versucht, in der Hoffnung, das ich irgendwie von dem "Hype" um die Serie angesteckt werde, aber das ist irgendwie nicht meins. Wäre es ein Shooter gewesen, wäre es richtig toll gewesen (für mich).



LordCrash schrieb:


> Bioshock Infinite gespielt aber Dishonored nicht?
> 
> Setzen. Sechs. Spielen.



Also auf Dishonored werde ich immer neugieriger, das besorge ich mir unbedingt. Genauso hatte ich schon oft Prototype 2 in der Hand, konnte mich aber noch nicht dazu durchringen, was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Also auf Dishonored werde ich immer neugieriger, das besorge ich mir unbedingt. Genauso hatte ich schon oft Prototype 2 in der Hand, konnte mich aber noch nicht dazu durchringen, was haltet ihr davon?


 
Wenn du nur eins von beiden jetzt holen willst, hol dir lieber Dishonored


----------



## LordCrash (4. Januar 2014)

Dishonored ist aber halt eher ein Schleichspiel als ein Shooter. Man kann zwar auch shootermäßig durchrennen, aber dann verpasst man einiges und das Spiel ist umso schneller vorbei....


----------



## Monalye (4. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dishonored ist aber halt eher ein Schleichspiel als ein Shooter. Man kann zwar auch shootermäßig durchrennen, aber dann verpasst man einiges und das Spiel ist umso schneller vorbei....



Verstehe... hm, ob mir das so entgegen kommt...
Ich konnte deshalb schon in Deus Ex-Hr nicht so reinwachsen, ein Splinter Cell oder Thief meide ich schon alleine aus diesem Grund 
Aber ich werde es wohl dennoch holen, das ist ein Spiel, das bestimmt in jede Sammlung gehört und auf jeden Fall mal angespielt werden muss  und wer weiß, vielleicht fesselt es mich dann 

Prototype 2 ist da eher ein Shooter?


----------



## LordCrash (4. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Verstehe... hm, ob mir das so entgegen kommt...
> Ich konnte deshalb schon in Deus Ex-Hr nicht so reinwachsen, ein Splinter Cell oder Thief meide ich schon alleine aus diesem Grund
> Aber ich werde es wohl dennoch holen, das ist ein Spiel, das bestimmt in jede Sammlung gehört und auf jeden Fall mal angespielt werden muss  und wer weiß, vielleicht fesselt es mich dann
> 
> Prototype 2 ist da eher ein Shooter?



Naja, Thief ist nun wirklich ein Schleichspiel. Deus Ex und Splinter Cell kann man auch mit Waffengewalt spielen. Dishonored ist auch prima als Shooter spielbar, nur wie gesagt, dann ist es eben auch ein deutlich kürzeres Vergnügen. Aber für 5-10€, was es zur Zeit immer kostet, sollte man sich das schon auf alle Fälle mal ansehen. Wenn du clever bist, holst du dir gleich die GOTY für 10-15€, da sind dann gleich beide Story-DLCs mit dabei, die ziemlich gut sein sollen...


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Verstehe... hm, ob mir das so entgegen kommt...
> Ich konnte deshalb schon in Deus Ex-Hr nicht so reinwachsen, ein Splinter Cell oder Thief meide ich schon alleine aus diesem Grund
> Aber ich werde es wohl dennoch holen, das ist ein Spiel, das bestimmt in jede Sammlung gehört und auf jeden Fall mal angespielt werden muss  und wer weiß, vielleicht fesselt es mich dann
> 
> Prototype 2 ist da eher ein Shooter?



Aber es ist nicht 100% Schleichspiel, ich bin auch nicht so der Stealth-Fan und hatte trotzdem ne Menge Spass.
Mit Splinter Cell und Thief bin ich z.B. auch nie wirklich warm geworden. 
Und wie LC schon gesagt hat, du kannst auch komplett auf Action spielen oder gesunde Mittelwege gehen 

Prototype 2 ist Third Person und Open World. Und pure Action. 
Du hast so ziemlich alle Superhelden-Fähigkeiten, die du dir vorstellen kannst (Wolverine-Krallen, Schwertarm, Fliegen etc.) und metzelst dich damit durch Menschen und Mutanten in New York. 
Ist eine Art No Brainer-Spiel finde ich. Gute Story oder interessante Charaktere findest du da nicht.


----------



## Enisra (4. Januar 2014)

vielleicht wär ja auch Prototype 1 noch ne Idee? Das kann man ja noch kaufen in Österreich


----------



## LordCrash (4. Januar 2014)

Ich muss dringend mal Manhunt 2 spielen. Gibt ja nicht viele Spiele, die selbst Steam zu brutal sind und denen die Aufnahme in den Katalog deshalb verweigert wird....


----------



## Monalye (4. Januar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Prototype 2 ist Third Person und Open World. Und pure Action.
> Du hast so ziemlich alle Superhelden-Fähigkeiten, die du dir vorstellen kannst (Wolverine-Krallen, Schwertarm, Fliegen etc.) und metzelst dich damit durch Menschen und Mutanten in New York.
> Ist eine Art No Brainer-Spiel finde ich. Gute Story oder interessante Charaktere findest du da nicht.



Also das klingt wirklich gut  das kauf ich mir 



Enisra schrieb:


> vielleicht wär ja auch Prototype 1 noch ne Idee? Das kann man ja noch kaufen in Österreich



Und das gleich dazu, ich weiß von beiden, das sie beim Libro rumliegen


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Also das klingt wirklich gut  das kauf ich mir


 
EIn paar Stunden kann man da auf jeden Fall seinen Spass mit haben. 
Der erste Teil ist übrigens fast identisch, da hat sich von Teil 1 auf 2 nicht wirklich viel getan


----------



## Monalye (4. Januar 2014)

Fürs erste spiel ich jetzt F.E.A.R.3 weiter, komm damit scheints immer besser zurecht. Ich hab' gerade mit Abschnitt 3 angefangen und hab' den "Fettel" freigeschaltet (was immer das ist ). Schade ist nur, das ich kurz vor Ende des 2. Abschnitts so eine coole Waffe gefunden hatte, die jetzt im neuen Abschnitt weg ist, ich hab' nur noch eine normale Pistole... 

Fürs Wochenende scheint das Spiel die richtige Beschäftigung zu sein, ich hab' das Spiel jetzt fast seit 2 Jahren, wird ohnehin Zeit, das ich das mal durchspiele


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2014)

Was, du kennst der/die/das Fettel nicht? Hui, da wirst du dir die ersten Teile auch mal antun müssen.
"FEAR Ultimate" (Achtung, da gibt's ne Kinderversion von) und "FEAR2: Project Origin" sind auch nicht mehr so teuer.
Bei ersterem sind allerdings die Aktivierungsserver offline, wennic mich nicht irre. Keine Ahnung, wie das heutzutage mit dem Installieren geht.

"FEAR3" habe ich nicht sehr weit gespielt. Coop bis irgendwann kurz nach dem Vorort. Dann hat mich mein Pointman schändlich im Stich gelassen. Ein weiteres Mal, nachdem er mir eine Kugel durch den Kopf gejagt hat. Naja, egal.

So, jetzt muss ich mal Übersee anrufen. Auf der Arbeit habe ich heute an die "Uncharted 3" Chateau Map denken müssen. Der sollten wir mal wieder einen Besuch abstatten.


----------



## Monalye (5. Januar 2014)

Ich hab sogar F.E.A.R.2 und hatte dabei so ein Pech, das auf dem Handbuch nur ein unvollständiger Code gedruckt ist. Natürlich hat das Registrieren bei Steam nicht geklappt. Ich hab' dann ein Ticket an Steam geschrieben, Fotos dazu getan, auf denen ich meine Mail direkt aufs Handbuch geschrieben habe, um zu zeigen, das das wirklich mir gehört und hab' gebeten mir das irgendwie frei zu schalten. Aber die haben das nicht gemacht... ich soll das Spiel umtauschen. Hab' ich nicht gemacht, ich kann ja nicht in den Laden und ein Spiel, bei dem auf dem Handbuch meine Mailadresse steht, umtauschen... echt blöd gelaufen 

Jetzt hab' ich das Spiel halt in meiner Sammelmappe... zum Anschaun, wenn ich die Mappe durchblätter


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar F.E.A.R.2 und hatte dabei so ein Pech, das auf dem Handbuch nur ein unvollständiger Code gedruckt ist. Natürlich hat das Registrieren bei Steam nicht geklappt. Ich hab' dann ein Ticket an Steam geschrieben, Fotos dazu getan, auf denen ich meine Mail direkt aufs Handbuch geschrieben habe, um zu zeigen, das das wirklich mir gehört und hab' gebeten mir das irgendwie frei zu schalten. Aber die haben das nicht gemacht... ich soll das Spiel umtauschen. Hab' ich nicht gemacht, ich kann ja nicht in den Laden und ein Spiel, bei dem auf dem Handbuch meine Mailadresse steht, umtauschen... echt blöd gelaufen
> 
> Jetzt hab' ich das Spiel halt in meiner Sammelmappe... zum Anschaun, wenn ich die Mappe durchblätter



Schonmal an den Warner Bros Support geschrieben? 
Die sind bei FEAR glaube ich Publisher und haben einen sehr guten Support. Die haben mir einen Tag nach meiner Anfrage einen neuen Code zu Arkham Asylum geschickt 
Versuchen schadet nichts  support@wbgames.com


----------



## Monalye (5. Januar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Schonmal an den Warner Bros Support geschrieben?
> Die sind bei FEAR glaube ich Publisher und haben einen sehr guten Support. Die haben mir einen Tag nach meiner Anfrage einen neuen Code zu Arkham Asylum geschickt
> Versuchen schadet nichts  support@wbgames.com



Oh vielen Dank für den Tipp, das werde ich gleich morgen versuchen, super


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> und hab' den "Fettel" freigeschaltet (was immer das ist ).



Das da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (5. Januar 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Das da:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
ja, bald kommt der zu Mona zu besuch, nach viel zu langer Zeit wieder auf den Österreichring


----------



## Hanibal182 (5. Januar 2014)

Spiele gerade World of Tanks und einen echten Klassiker: Snatcher


----------



## Bonkic (5. Januar 2014)

*schnüff*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Januar 2014)

gerade mit *brothers* fertig geworden.

was für ein grandioses stück software!
und so was aus europa. team ico ist sicher mächtig stolz auf starbreeze. 
kauft dieses spiel, falls ihr es noch nicht getan haben solltet!


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Januar 2014)

Ich versuche mich gerade an DmC: Devil May Cry. Ist mein erstes Spiel der Reihe, deshalb juckt mich die ganze Reboot-Problematik nicht die Bohne. Und trotzdem tue ich mich sehr schwer, weiterzuspielen. Bisher (Ende Kapitel 3) ist es einfach strunzlangweilig, die Story ist vorhersehbar und die ständigen Zwischensequenzen alle zwei Sekunden nerven. Ist wohl einfach nicht mein Sub-Genre - mir ist es nämlich völlig egal, welche Kampfwertung ich bekomme. Werde mich trotzdem durchquälen, hab schließlich zehn Euro für bezahlt. Und die Limbo-Levels sehen ja ganz anständig/abgespacet aus.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub, DmC hab ich fast in einem Rutsch durchgespielt ... 

Man muss natürlich mit dem Setting und das drumherum etwas anfangen können, sprich mehr oder weniger coole Dialoge, abgedrehte Kampfszenen und ein für mich jedenfalls interessantes Setting, was aber aber so natürlich schon woanders gab ... ich sag nur dieser Energydring aus Futurama!


----------



## Monalye (5. Januar 2014)

Ich war bei den letzten Sales, vor allem zuletzt beim Halloween-Sale, immer wieder in Versuchung, mir DMC zu kaufen, konnte mich aber bisher nie dazu durchringen. Offensichtlich hab ich mich dabei nicht getäuscht, danke an Peter Bathge für die Einschätzung 

Ich bin an F.E.A.R.3 hängen geblieben, da war mich ja gar nicht klar, was für ein tolles Spiel ich da in meiner Sammlung habe. Ich hab' das Spiel schon fast 2 Jahre, als ich es gekauft hatte, hab' ich es nur einmal kurz angespielt, aber ich kam damit überhaupt nicht zurecht. Damals war ich es noch gewöhnt WoW oder Hack & Slay zu spielen, selbst zielen musste ich bis dahin so gut wie nie.
Aber jetzt, nach 2 Jahren Shooter-Erfahrung, ist das natürlich ganz was anderes, ich bin froh, das ich es nochmal vorgekramt habe, obwohl ich im Hinterkopf hatte damit nicht zurecht zu kommen 
Ich check zwar die Story (gibt es eine?) hinten und vorne nicht... einmal laufen Untote rum und wollen mir an den Kragen, dann wieder Militäreinheiten... warum und wieso mal das eine und dann das andere... keine Ahnung, wer weiß das schon 
Mittlerweile hab ich mich bis zum Ende des 4. Abschnitts durchgekämpft, cool war grade vorhin, als ich in so einen Mech einsteigen durfte und damit durch die Trafostation ballern . Nun muss ich irgendwelche Lichter auf den Trafos vernichten, damit ich diesen Zauberer schwäche... aber das ist gar nicht so einfach. Ich werde dutzendfach von Militärtruppen überrannt und über den Haufen geschossen... hatte noch keine Zeit dafür, mich um diesen Zauberer zu kümmern. 
Bisher bin ich ohne einen Blick in eine Komplettlösung zu werfen ausgekommen... aber ich glaub' bei dieser Sequenz werd ich mir anlesen müssen, wie ich das einfacher löse... sonst sterbe ich hier bis zum Frust 
Blöd ist auch, das ich diese Arma-Puppen beim besten Willen nicht finde, ausser eine im 2. Abschnitt hab' ich noch keine entdeckt. 

Aber genau so mag ich's eigentlich, ein Shooter ohne große Story, mit hübscher Grafik (und die find ich richtig toll), einfach ein lustiges Rumballern


----------



## Lightbringer667 (6. Januar 2014)

Ich hab jetzt über Weihnachten endlich mal *Bioshock Infinite* durchgespielt. 
Klasse Spiel, tolles Setting / Artdesign. Mir hat sogar der Shooteranteil an dem Spiel gefallen. Klar, nix weltbewegend neues, aber durchaus gut umgesetzt. Schade ist nur, dass sich die Kampfsituationen im Grunde ständig wiederholen. Kein großer Kritikpunkt, aber immerhin. Stärke des Spiels ist wohl eindeutig die Erzählung, auch wenn mich das Schicksal von Booker im Endeffekt ziemlich kalt gelassen hat. Allerdings ist sie nicht immer konsistent und logisch, was der Glaubwürdigkeit eher schadet.  Das Ende ist natürlich nen fieser Twist  
Ich wurde, als ich dann fertig war, aber den Eindruck nicht los, dass es eine moderne Neuauflage von Half-Life in einem neuen Setting ist, mit ein paar eigenen Ideen garniert. Nicht schlecht - aber auch nicht soooo wegweisend, wie es oft dargestellt wurde. 

Im Endeffekt hat mich das Spiel grob 10 Stunden gut unterhalten - nur den Hype darum kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen  Vllt. weils mal wieder nen Shooter mit etwas Tiefgang war.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Januar 2014)

So, *"Splinter Cell - Blacklist"* geschafft !
Ich fasse zusammen:
Flotte Inszenierung, aber spannungsarme Story mit unpassend viel Pathos (Fisher war noch nie so amerikanisch wie hier, was kein Kompliment darstellt).
Allgemein gute Hauptkampagne mit kleinen Schnitzern, Nebenmissionen solala, insgesamt ordentlicher Umfang.
Gute Sprecher, mittelprächtige Musik, teils nicht-synchronisierte Gegner-Dialoge, welche zum Kopfschütteln animieren.
Grafik im Detail hübsch, schöne Schatteneffekte, größtenteils gute Texturqualität, jedoch beschränkte Mimik der wichtigsten Charaktere und ein glänzender Plastiklook wie hochglanzpolierte Actionfiguren.
Gegner-KI reagiert hartnäckig, ist aber immer noch nicht fähig, einen einfachen Lichtschalter zu betätigen oder mal einen Blick nach oben zu riskieren, wo sie mich eigentlich kaum übersehen kann.

Fazit:
Spielerisch ein relativ guter Mix aus alten und neuen SC-Zutaten, aber nicht hundertprozentig rund. *"Conviction"* bleibt meine unangefochtene SC-Nr.1


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Spielerisch ein relativ guter Mix aus alten und neuen SC-Zutaten, aber nicht hundertprozentig rund. *"Conviction"* bleibt meine unangefochtene SC-Nr.1


 
Hm, ich habe Blacklist bislang noch nicht gespielt, aber Conviction? Gerade den sehe ich als den insgesamt schwächsten Teil der Serie, zumindest was das Gameplay betrifft. Da war fast nichts mehr mit vorsichtiger Stealth-Action, sondern ausschließlich Geballere, bis der Arzt kam. In den Vorgängern dagegen konnte man ohne weiteres ganze Level durchschleichen, ohne auch nur irgendeinen Gegner eliminieren zu müssen.

Mein Lieblings-SC ist "Chaos Theory". Den Teil finde ich nahezu perfekt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Januar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe Blacklist bislang noch nicht gespielt, aber Conviction? Gerade den sehe ich als den insgesamt schwächsten Teil der Serie, zumindest was das Gameplay betrifft. Da war fast nichts mehr mit vorsichtiger Stealth-Action, sondern ausschließlich Geballere, bis der Arzt kam. In den Vorgängern dagegen konnte man ohne weiteres ganze Level durchschleichen, ohne auch nur irgendeinen Gegner eliminieren zu müssen.
> 
> Mein Lieblings-SC ist "Chaos Theory". Den Teil finde ich nahezu perfekt.


 Für mich sind Gameplay als auch Story maßgebend, und da hat "Conviction" die in meinen Augen perfekte Mischung. Bei den früheren Titeln konnte man die Handlung links liegen lassen, uninteressant und langweilig präsentiert, "Conviction" dagegen hatte Atmo und Drama pur und endlich mal einen greifbaren Sam Fischer. In den meisten Fällen kam man auch ohne Geballer voran, nur wenige Stellen haben es erzwungen, aber es blieb durch und durch taktisch.
"Blacklist" kann froh sein, das schnellere Gameplay von "Conviction" übernommen zu haben, das kommt dem Spielfluss nur zugute.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

Baphomet's Fluch 5 
Borderlands 2 (mal wieder reinfuchsen...)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Januar 2014)

Jetzt habe ich wieder die Qual der Wahl:

- Mark of the Ninja
- Far Cry 3
- Rayman Legends
- Call of Juarez: Gunslinger
- Deponia
- Battlefield - Bad Company 2

Schwierig, schwierig... ^^


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich wieder die Qual der Wahl:
> 
> - Mark of the Ninja
> - Far Cry 3
> ...



Kann man alles sehr gut spielen, würde ich mal sagen. Schöne Auswahl... 

Ich würde erst Gunslinger zocken. Da ist man nach 5-6h durch und hat das schon mal weg vom pile of shame....


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2014)

wieso schwere Wahl, spiel einfach Deponia


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wieso schwere Wahl, spiel einfach Deponia


Das hätte ich ihm jetzt am wenigsten empfohlen....


----------



## legion333 (7. Januar 2014)

Um dir die Entscheidung noch schwerer zu machen, sag ich fang mit Mark of the Ninja an, das spiel ich auch gerade. Ist super


----------



## Sanador (7. Januar 2014)

Da du jetzt im Schleichen so viel Übung hast, würde auch ich dir Mark of the Ninja empfehlen.
Aber Vorsicht, MotN ist merklich schwieriger als Blacklist! 

Edit: Ach und für mich ist Chaos Theory der beste Splinter Cell Teil


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

Naja, mit Splinter Cell hat Mark of the Ninja jetzt nicht viel zu tun. Das eine ist ein 3rd person Actionspiel, das andere ein Plattformer....


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich wieder die Qual der Wahl:
> 
> ......
> 
> Schwierig, schwierig... ^^


Mir hatte die Demo von Gunslinger schon extrem gefallen, obwohl ich mit Egoshootern nicht sooo viel anfangen kann.
Dann war das Teil mal in ner Aktion und da hab ichs mir geschnappt.
Und ich habs nicht bereut. Saugeiler Sprecher, der die Geschichte erzählt, welche sich schon mal ein wenig ändern kann.
Sehr amüsant. Grafik ist auch hübsch, auch wenn man keinen "Freigang" hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Januar 2014)

Auf jeden Fall kommt erstmal ein Spiel mit etwas überschaubarer Spiellänge beginnen. Mit denen kommt man am schnellsten durch.
Ergo wird es wohl auf Gunslinger oder Bad Company 2 hinauslaufen, mit denen soll man ja so 5, max. 6 Stunden beschäftigt sein.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall kommt erstmal ein Spiel mit etwas überschaubarer Spiellänge beginnen. Mit denen kommt man am schnellsten durch.
> Ergo wird es wohl auf Gunslinger oder Bad Company 2 hinauslaufen, mit denen soll man ja so 5, max. 6 Stunden beschäftigt sein.


Hatte bei Gunsliner gegen 10 Stunden (1x durchgespielt), laut Steam
Hat aber auch damit zu tun, dass ich sogar in jenem Spiel alles entdecken wollte.


----------



## chbdiablo (7. Januar 2014)

Bioshock Infinite durch: Gutes Spiel mit ziemlichen Mindfucks (verzeihung), aber meiner Meinung nach keinesfalls ein Spiel des Jahres.
Jetzt: Skyrim Legendary Edition. Ich brauche mehr Zeit.
Nebenbei: Dota 2, wie immer.


----------



## Monalye (7. Januar 2014)

Ich war heute auf der Suche nach Dishonored, aber die sind ja nicht normal, was die dafür verlangen. Beim Libro kostet es 19,90, beim Cosmos gar 29,90... und die Goty kostet beim Libro gar 39,90 

Ich hab' stattdessen etwas in der Pyramide gestöbert und 2 Spiele mitgenommen, von denen ich denke, das sie gut sein könnten:

Farcry 2 (Farcry 3 - Blood Dragon hab ich bereits)
Metro 2033, die Rückseite liest sich echt spannend, ein gruseliger Shooter ab 18, noch dazu uncut , ausserdem war auch noch ein Poster von Metro Last Light dabei... das kauf ich mir dann, wenn mir 2033 gefällt 

Die beiden haben jeweils nur 10 Euro gekostet, für Dishonored werde ich wohl eine Steam-Aktion abwarten müssen.


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2014)

wobei man allerdings Sagen muss, das die einzelnen FarCry Teile eigentlich überhaupt nichts mit einander zu tun haben


----------



## golani79 (7. Januar 2014)

Metro 2033 ist ein recht guter Shooter.

Far Cry 2 hingegen - zumindest meiner Meinung nach - teilweise stinklangweilig und die restliche Zeit nervig .. ich sage nur Respawn von Gegnern, Malaria, billige "Quests" ... bla bla ..
Sieht ganz nett aus, aber mehr auch schon nicht ..


----------



## Monalye (7. Januar 2014)

Ah ok, danke für die Einschätzung , dann werde ich wohl zuerst Metro 2033 spielen.
Aber vorher möchte ich unbedingt F.E.A.R.3 fertig spielen, das Spiel ist echt cool  mittlerweile bin ich in Abschnitt 6 und häng gerade an der Brücke, die ich überqueren soll. Die 2 Hubschrauber hab ich geschafft, aber dann komm ich momentan nicht weiter... kaum Munition und zu viele starke Feinde


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

Dishonored GOTY für 18€ 

Gabs allerdings auch schon für gute 10€....


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Januar 2014)

DTM Experience.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> DTM Experience.


 
was taugt das eigentlich?


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Januar 2014)

Es ist okay. Aber auch nicht der Brüller. In erster Linie, weil Boxenstops und Wettersystem fehlen. Der MP wird auch noch nachgereicht, mit der 2014 Saison, die man kostenlos dazu bekommt. Es hat nen permanenten Onlinezwang, obwohl der MP wie gesagt noch gar nicht funzt. Fahrphysik ist allerdings gut, und es macht durchaus Spaß zu fahren. Der Sound ist auch fett.
4players hat nen Test dazu, den ich auch so unterschreiben würde.


----------



## svd (8. Januar 2014)

So, nach dem katastrophalen Tutorial stelle ich mich in "Splinter Cell: Blacklist" schon einigermaßen besser an.
In der ersten richtigen Mission habe ich tatsächlich mehr Leute hinterrücks niedergeschlagen, als sonst irgendwie außer Gefecht gesetzt.

Die meiste Zeit habe ich aber iim MP Modus verbracht. Naja, zumindest auf der PS3 ist es ziemlich "glitchig".
Die Kollisionsabfrage ist mitunter mehr als fragwürdig. So tunnele ich quasi schon mal (2x bis jetzt, wie ein "Geist" eben) durch eine feste Barriere, wie zB durch ein Garagentor. Während einer Teamaktion. Was es dem Kumpanen unmöglich macht, die Tür alleine zu öffnen, ergo der letzte Speicherpunkt neu geladen werden muss. 
Und die Animationen sind auch oft nervig, weil diese in ihren Abläufen nicht unterbrochen werden. Besonders lustig beim Verarzten 
unter Feindbeschuss (naja, so weit sollte es eh nicht kommen, aber trotzdem).

Unterm Strich macht's aber schon Spaß, zumindest sind sinnvolle Aktionen möglich und der Mehrspielerpart wirkt nicht aufgesetzt (wie zB in "Dead Rising 2").


----------



## ZockerCompanion (8. Januar 2014)

Grade Papo&Yo beendet, muss sagen, zum Schluss hat es mich echt mitgenommen.
Es ist zwar kurz und die Rätsel sind nicht besonders schwer, aber dafür sieht es echt schick aus (im Verhältnis gesehen) und ist ein tiefgründiges Spiel. (Basiert auf der Kindheit vom Creative Director und Writer Vander Caballero).

Wer es noch nicht gezockt hat, kann es zurzeit günstig nachholen, da es zurzeit im Humble Indie Bundle X ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2014)

Nach kurzem Hin- und Her-Überlegen habe ich mich für *"Battlefield: Bad Company 2"* entschieden und gestern abend mal knapp 2 Stunden gezockt. Nett. Wirklich sehr, sehr nett. Nicht so eine pathetische CoD-Grütze, sondern ein recht humorvoller Militär-Shooter, der sich selbst nicht zu ernst nimmt und auf überraschend wenig Explosions-Bombast setzt. Sieht für sein Alter noch ausgesprochen chic aus, besonders die Licht- und Schatteneffekte im Dschungel sind richtig nice, nur die Textur-Qualität könnte man hier und dort beanstanden. Ziemlich zackiges Spieltempo, selbst im normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad gar nicht mal so leicht, was auch mit der zerstörbaren Umgebung zu tun hat. Selbst im oder hinter einem Haus ist man nie lange sicher, bis ein Raketenwerfer oder so den Job einer Abrissbirne erledigt.


----------



## Lukecheater (9. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nach kurzem Hin- und Her-Überlegen habe ich mich für *"Battlefield: Bad Company 2"* entschieden und gestern abend mal knapp 2 Stunden gezockt. Nett. Wirklich sehr, sehr nett. Nicht so eine pathetische CoD-Grütze, sondern ein recht humorvoller Militär-Shooter, der sich selbst nicht zu ernst nimmt und auf überraschend wenig Explosions-Bombast setzt. Sieht für sein Alter noch ausgesprochen chic aus, besonders die Licht- und Schatteneffekte im Dschungel sind richtig nice, nur die Textur-Qualität könnte man hier und dort beanstanden. Ziemlich zackiges Spieltempo, selbst im normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad gar nicht mal so leicht, was auch mit der zerstörbaren Umgebung zu tun hat. Selbst im oder hinter einem Haus ist man nie lange sicher, bis ein Raketenwerfer oder so den Job einer Abrissbirne erledigt.


 
Nicht zu vergessen die grandiose Sound-Kulisse!


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Januar 2014)

Gerade mit *Das schwarze Auge: Memoria* fertig geworden. Ist ein echt schönes Adventure. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass es (für meinen Geschmack) das beste Daedalic Adventure seit The Whispered World ist. Das Spiel hat einfach alles, was ein gutes Point & Click Adventure braucht: Eine interessante Spielwelt (Das schwarze Auge, ein so detailliertes RPG-Universum kann nur eine gute Grundlage für tolle Geschichten sein), tolle Charaktere, tolle Sprecher (hab die englische Version gespielt), schön gezeichnete, sehr detaillierte und atmsphärische Hintergründe, dazu passende Musik, faire, nicht zu schwere, aber auch nicht zu einfache Rätsel und eine wirklich schöne Geschichte mit einem sehr gelungenen Ende.

Jetzt bin ich fast ein bisschen traurig, dass es vorbei ist. Ich könnte nochmal DSA: Satinavs Ketten spielen (der Vorgänger von Memoria), der jedoch nicht ganz so toll war (aber auch nicht schlecht). Auf jeden Fall hab ich wieder Lust auf ein neues Adventure. Zuletzt hab ich alle vier Blackwell Teile gespielt, jetzt Memoria beendet. Den ersten Teil der Deponia-Trilogie hab ich hier noch rumliegen, aber der hat mich irgendwie nie so richtig gefesselt.


----------



## golani79 (13. Januar 2014)

Im Multiplayer spiel ich nach wie vor War of the Roses und singleplayermäßig bin ich mit Persona 4 und Final Fantasy IX unterwegs.
Wobei ich grade dran denke, dass ich AC II auch mal weiterspielen soll 

@Neawoulf
Du spielst doch auch Flugsimulatoren oder?
Welchen Flighstick nutzt du denn bzw. ist der Saitek X52 was gescheites? 

Liebäugle mit dem - hab nur so ne sinnlose billige Krücke, mit der man nicht vernünftig fliegen kann und ich würd meine Sturmovikteile dann gern doch mal ein wenig besser spielen ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> @Neawoulf
> Du spielst doch auch Flugsimulatoren oder?
> Welchen Flighstick nutzt du denn bzw. ist der Saitek X52 was gescheites?
> 
> Liebäugle mit dem - hab nur so ne sinnlose billige Krücke, mit der man nicht vernünftig fliegen kann und ich würd meine Sturmovikteile dann gern doch mal ein wenig besser spielen ^^


 
Das X52 hat eigentlich einen sehr guten Ruf und nen recht fairen Preis für das, was es kann. Wenn dir das Thrustmaster Warthog Hotas zu teuer ist, kannst du beim X52 auf jeden Fall zugreifen. 
Ich selbst habe seit 7 oder 8 Jahren einen Logitech Wingman Digital 3d, kann das Ding aber nicht (mehr) empfehlen. Das Teil ist halt alt und hat keinen separaten Schubhebel. Außerdem war die Gierachse (Stick drehen, z. B. für Seitenruder/Heckrotor) von Anfang an sehr unpräzise. Hab das Ding inzwischen fixiert und durch Ruderpedale ersetzt, weil es im Laufe der Jahre sehr zittrig geworden ist. Für Starts, Landungen und zum präzisen Zielen mit Bord MGs alter Flugzeuge in IL-2 oder Rise of Flight sind die schon sehr nützlich und sehr präzise, mit ca. 120 Euro aber halt auch nicht ganz billig. An deiner Stelle würde ich es erstmal so versuchen, das X52 hat meines Wissens nach auch einen Drehgriff dafür.


----------



## golani79 (13. Januar 2014)

Alles klar - dank dir schön.
Hab mich schon ein wenig umgesehen und einen Shop gefunden, bei dem ich den X52 für ~100€ bekommen würde.
Ruderpedale können glaube ich erst einmal warten.

Dann werd ich mir den wohl holen


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Januar 2014)

*Dead Space
*Gestern mal damit angefangen. Sieht bis jetzt wirklich nach einem tollen Spiel aus und ist auch sehr atmosphärisch. Wirklich gruseln tu ich mich nicht (schafft eigentlich nie ein Spiel bei mir), aber die Atmosphäre stimmt auf jeden Fall. Mal schauen wie die Story weitergeht.

*Torchlight II
*Als krasser Gegensatz dazu hab ich heute mal Torchlight II angefangen, welches ich mir im Zuge der Steam-Aktion für ca. 5€ gegönnt habe und was soll ich sagen: Die Monsterjagd macht süchtig! Ich hab heut direkt mal 6h in das Spiel versenkt. Die Story kann man wohl vergessen, bzw. ich hab noch nicht viel davon mitbekommen, da auch die wenigen Cut Scenes sehr unspektakulär daherkommen, aber das Spielprinzip funktioniert verdammt gut.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. Januar 2014)

Gerade dabei so ein paar Spiele zu beenden die ich mal angefangen, aber nie fertig gespielt habe. Somit stehen gerade mal wieder *Tomb* *Raider *(PC) und *Gears of War* 1 (360) auf dem Stundenplan ^^


----------



## MisterSmith (13. Januar 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> *Torchlight II*
> ....Die Story kann man wohl vergessen, bzw. ich hab noch nicht viel davon mitbekommen, da auch die wenigen Cut Scenes sehr unspektakulär daherkommen,...


Du meinst aber sicher mit Cutscenes die Zwischensequenzen außerhalb des Spiels? Jedenfalls habe ich in der gesamten Demo von Torchlight 2 nicht eine einzige Ingame gesehen.

Im Gegensatz zu Torchlight 1, wobei diese dort schon relativ rar waren.


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Januar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Du meinst aber sicher mit Cutscenes die Zwischensequenzen außerhalb des Spiels? Jedenfalls habe ich in der gesamten Demo von Torchlight 2 nicht eine einzige Ingame gesehen.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu Torchlight 1, wobei diese dort schon relativ rar waren.


 
Ja ich mein die Übergänge zwischen den Akten. Wie gesagt, ich hab eigentlich nur eine wage Ahnung davon, was mein Ziel in dem Spiel ist, so rein Story-mäßig, aber hab schon 13h gezockt  Spaß machts aber auf jeden Fall. Vor allem der bunte Look hat mir schon in den Trailern zugesagt. Ich denk ich leg mir dann dieses Jahr auch mal Diablo 3 iwann zu.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Aktuell:
- Borderlands 2
- PES 2014
- AC 4
- Broken Sword 5
- Divinity Original Sin Alpha
- Expeditions Conquistador

Geplant:
- AC Liberation HD
- XCOM Enemy Within
- Brothers Tale of Two Sons
- Battle Worlds Kronos


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Januar 2014)

Gestern wieder 2 Stunden "Bad Company 2". Denke den nächsten Spiele-Abend werde ich damit fertig.
Hab mich gestern allerdings über einen kleinen Bug aufgeregt. Sollte im Level "No one gets left behind" einen Panzer zerstören, wusste aber nicht wie, keine Waffe hatte was bewirkt. Bis ich nach gefühlten 20 Minuten den Level von vorne gestartet habe und plötzlich die zwingend notwenige Panzerfaust fand. Schätze beim letzten Savepoint war die Waffe warum auch immer futsch gegangen...


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2014)

Du spielst freiwillig einen PS Vita Port? LC, ich bin enttäuscht und schockiert!


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du spielst freiwillig einen PS Vita Port? LC, ich bin enttäuscht und schockiert!


 
och, der Port ansich soll ganz gut gemacht sein
Interesant wäre eher wenn Lordy ne Vita hätte


----------



## MichaelG (14. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> So, nach dem katastrophalen Tutorial stelle ich mich in "Splinter Cell: Blacklist" schon einigermaßen besser an.
> In der ersten richtigen Mission habe ich tatsächlich mehr Leute hinterrücks niedergeschlagen, als sonst irgendwie außer Gefecht gesetzt.
> 
> Die meiste Zeit habe ich aber iim MP Modus verbracht. Naja, zumindest auf der PS3 ist es ziemlich "glitchig".
> ...


 
Also beim Tutorial hänge ich immer am (wahrscheinlich letzten ?) Typen fest. Den ersten von beiden habe ich vorher am Eingang ruhig gestellt. Dann bin ich rein in die Anlage. Im Carportbereich hinter die Raketen und hinter den Säulen versteckt entlang und dann gibts ja den Typen bei dem Jeep. Ich kann an dem weder vorbeischleichen (er bekommt mich trotz Schleichens immer mit) noch kann ich ihn ausknocken ohne daß Alarm gegeben wird oder mindestens eine weitere Wache nachschaut, was los ist.

Das Tutorial empfinde ich als unausgegoren. Hier hätte man durchaus entweder einen Tip geben können, wie man das lösen soll oder daß sich der Typ hinter dem Jeep mal davon wegbewegt und man die Chance hat, ihn zu umgehen. Oder kann ich die Lampen zerschießen ?


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> och, der Port ansich soll ganz gut gemacht sein
> Interesant wäre eher wenn Lordy ne Vita hätte


 
Ich habe auch in der Tat schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir mal eine Vita zu kaufen. Nur sind die Gelegenheiten bei mir derzeit nicht so wahnsinnig gegeben, die auch sinnvoll einzusetzen. In der Straßenbahn für 10 Minuten habe ich keine Lust dazu, daheim zocke ich lieber auf dem Rechner und längere Zugfahrten/Flüge usw. habe ich nur ziemlich selten. Ansonsten wäre ein Vita fürs mobile Zocken natürlich schick, zumal ich so auch ein paar Sony-Exklusivtitel wie Uncharted zocken könnte...wobei ein Nintendo 3DS dasselbe in Nintendofarbe wäre... 

@Rab
Was soll an einem Vita-Port schlechter sein als an jedem anderen Konsolenport? 

Außerdem hoffe ich nach dem enttäuschenden AC4 auf ein AC, das mich mit der Serie vorläufig mal wieder versöhnt...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> och, der Port ansich soll ganz gut gemacht sein


 Hoffe ich auch, auf dem Handheld hatte das Spiel ja bekanntlich seine Macken.


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2014)

Hmmm, wie schaut´s mit Klozocken aus


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Hmmm, wie schaut´s mit Klozocken aus


 Bis das Spiel erstmal startklar ist, hat der Lord längst sein Ei gelegt.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bis das Spiel erstmal startklar ist, hat der Lord längst sein Ei gelegt.


 
Hahahaha....

Ich lese ja nicht mal auf dem stillen Töpfchen, da werde ich wohl kaum das Zocken anfangen. Scheißhaus und Dusche sind meine besten Denkzonen und -zeiten...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hahahaha....
> 
> Ich lese ja nicht mal auf dem stillen Töpfchen, da werde ich wohl kaum das Zocken anfangen. Scheißhaus und Dusche sind meine besten Denkzonen und -zeiten...


 Es heisst ja nicht umsonst "Die besten Ideen kommen einem mitten in der Sitzung"... ^^


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @Rab
> Was soll an einem Vita-Port schlechter sein als an jedem anderen Konsolenport?


Weil das ein Port ist, der nicht ohne Grund auf PSN und XBLA erscheint. Das ist ja selbst für Konsolen nochmal eine Stufe drunter ...  

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, XBLA bot ( bietet? ) viele tolle Spiele ... aber LC spielt doch so einen Schund nicht! Niemals!



> Außerdem hoffe ich nach dem enttäuschenden AC4 auf ein AC, das mich mit der Serie vorläufig mal wieder versöhnt...


 Was genau fandest du bei AC4 enttäuschend? Ich hab es noch nicht durch, ich dürfte Kapitel 9 oder 10 sein. Ich persönlich finde es super, dass die Missionen in der heutigen Zeit massiv reduziert wurden, die hat mich bei den Vorgängern nur angenervt. 

AC4 ist ein gutes Spiel mit einem tollen Setting und, wer darauf steht, viel Zeugs zum machen abseits der Missionen. Wobei ich meinen eigenen Unterschlupf IMO schon bis zum max. Aufgerüstet habe.

Wenn wir schon dabei sind ... wo bekommt man eigentlich die Pläne für die letzten Ausbaustufen seines Schiffs her? Drop? Kauf? Belohnung für Nebenquests die ich aus Zeitmangel nie mache?


----------



## Sanador (14. Januar 2014)

@Rabowke 
Die meisten Upgrades bekommst du bei diesen "Tauchglocken-Gebieten" und dort musst du alle Schatzkisten öffnen.
Für die "Charge-Attacke" ( der Rammbockschaden ist mit diesem Charge deutlich größer ) bekommt man nur, wenn man alle legendären Schiffe versenkt.
Doch wo man die größere Munitionskapazität erhält, das weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2014)

Ahhh ... danke für den Hinweis. 

An die Tauchglocken hab ich nun nicht gedacht, sondern eher an Händler o.ä.

Sind die Upgrades per Zufall verteilt, oder soll ich mir wirklich mal die Mühe machen und in Guides nachlesen, wo es welche Upgrades gibt?


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Weil das ein Port ist, der nicht ohne Grund auf PSN und XBLA erscheint. Das ist ja selbst für Konsolen nochmal eine Stufe drunter ...
> 
> Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, XBLA bot ( bietet? ) viele tolle Spiele ... aber LC spielt doch so einen Schund nicht! Niemals!


CoJ Gunslinger und Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon sind auch auf PSN und XBLA erschienen. Waren trotzdem prima Spiele bzw. die besten Shooter des letzten Jahres... 

LC spielt, was gut ist. Punkt. 



> Was genau fandest du bei AC4 enttäuschend? Ich hab es noch nicht durch, ich dürfte Kapitel 9 oder 10 sein. Ich persönlich finde es super, dass die Missionen in der heutigen Zeit massiv reduziert wurden, die hat mich bei den Vorgängern nur angenervt.



- Story ist mies im Vergleich zu Vorgänger-AC-Spielen
- Abkehr von der ganzen bisherigen AC-Ausrichtung 
- Nebencharaktere sind mehr als blass
- Open World Ansatz ist sinnlos und völlig unzureichend umgesetzt, nur auf See zutreffend
- Landmasse ist viel kleiner als in AC3, also weniger Open World, Orte repetitiv (außer Havanna und Kingston)
- Ausbau der eigenen Basis ist massiv reduziert worden
- Nebenmissionen sind langweilig und höchst repetitiv und nicht in die Story eingebunden
- Schiffskampf ist kurzweilig, aber repetitiv, auch weil es viel, viel, viel zu viele Schiffe gibt und die Kämpfe zu kurz und einfallslos sind
- Enterkampf ist schlecht umgesetzt
- Festungseroberungen sind schlecht umgesetzt
- Unterwasserwelt ist langweilig
- Piratenanwerbung schlecht umgesetzt (Wo soll da die persönliche Verbindung zur Crew sein? Trifft ja nicht mal auf Adewale zu...)
- keine Gespräche mehr
- keine richtige Jagd mehr
- kein Handel mehr
- keine Gräber bzw. Kletterlevel mal (früher mal ein Highlight der AC-Reihe...)
- keine Gameplayauflockerungen mehr (z.B. Kutsche-Levels)
- Gameplay in der Gegenwart langweilig
- .......


Es ist mir schleierhaft, warum irgendjemand AC4 besser finden kann als die Vorgänger, gerade AC-Fans. Die einzigen Verbesserungen zu den Vorgängern sehe ich bei der Optik (aber nur leicht) und beim Schiffskampf (wenn auch unzureichend umgesetzt). Der ganze Rest ist auf gleichem Niveau oder eine Verschlechterung bzw. einige Features der Vorgänger wurden sogar rigoros zusammengekürzt....

Und da soll noch mal jemand sagen, Revelations wäre "gerusht" gewesen... Was soll dann AC4 sein? Dem Spiel sieht man von vorne bis hinten an, dass es in einem Jahr fertig werden musste, mehr als jeder Vorgänger. Revelations mag insgesamt einen kleineren Scope gehabt haben, aber der war stimmig. AC3 muss man vom Setting her nicht mögen, aber davon abgesehen war das Spiel auch stimmig. AC4 hingegen wirkt an vielen Ecken wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt, sorry.

Klingt jetzt vielleicht erst mal alles hart, aber für mich als richtigen AC-Fans, der die alten Teile geliebt hat, ist AC4 einfach eine Enttäuschung, gerade weil ich gehofft habe, dass es die Serie weiter bringen würde. Stattdessen hat man ein kurzweiliges Piratenspiel mit AC-Anstrich gemacht, das an keiner Stelle das Niveau der Vorgänger erreichen kann. AC4 ist immer noch ein gutes Spiel, das ich gern spiele, aber als AC-Spiel ist es fast ein Verbrechen und ich habe große Sorgen, was die zukünftige Ausrichtung der Serie anbelangt...


----------



## Sanador (14. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ahhh ... danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> An die Tauchglocken hab ich nun nicht gedacht, sondern eher an Händler o.ä.
> 
> Sind die Upgrades per Zufall verteilt, oder soll ich mir wirklich mal die Mühe machen und in Guides nachlesen, wo es welche Upgrades gibt?


Hier ist alles, was du wissen musst. 
Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag - Alle Pläne für die Elite Upgrades und Schiffs-Verbesserungen • Eurogamer.de

Edit: @LordCrash Wie gut, dass du ab heute Nacht mit Aveline dich durchmeucheln kannst. Ich für meinen Teil finde AC4 gut und eine deutliche Steigerung zum lahmen AC3, allein schon weil man nicht mehr Connor spielen muss.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Hier ist alles, was du wissen musst.
> Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag - Alle Pläne für die Elite Upgrades und Schiffs-Verbesserungen • Eurogamer.de


 
In jedem Unterwasserlevel gibt es eine Kiste mit Aufwertungen für das Schiff. Manche sind aber auch an Land versteckt, dafür braucht man dann die Schatzkarten.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2014)

Hm, du kritisierst mMn zuviele Dinge, die als *zusätzliche* Features zählen. Das Spiel ist einfach umfangreicher als der Vorgänger.

Ca. 90% deiner Kritikpunkte kann man ohne Probleme auf den Vorgänger ummünzen. 

Einzig und allein mit der Story gebe ich dir recht. Bedenkt man die Spielzeit in Relation zum Storyfortschritt, kann man eigentlich nur müde grinsen.  

Völlig unerheblich, ob man die Story jetzt spannend findet oder nicht ...


----------



## MichaelG (14. Januar 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Hier ist alles, was du wissen musst.
> Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag - Alle Pläne für die Elite Upgrades und Schiffs-Verbesserungen • Eurogamer.de
> 
> Edit: @LordCrash Wie gut, dass du ab heute Nacht mit Aveline dich durchmeucheln kannst. Ich für meinen Teil finde AC4 gut und eine deutliche Steigerung zum lahmen AC3, allein schon weil man nicht mehr Connor spielen muss.



Oh contraere: Ich fand Connor gerade gut. Weil eben ambivalent und nicht unbedingt der Liebling aller. Ich fand auch die Story um den amerikanischen Freiheitskampf gut.

Bei AC4 weiß ich noch nicht was ich sagen soll. Bin in Kapitel 3 und denke ich spiele (bis auf Ausnahmesituationen) kein AC. Für mich scheint AC4 das gleiche zu sein wie Lordie bereits schrieb. Das Piratenanwerben ist 1:1 eine Kopie der Assassinenanwerbung aus  Brotherhood. Man mischt sich ein und wirbt die Geretteten für sein Schiff an. Mir fehlt auch die Verbindung von Kenway zu den Assassinen (außer daß er einen Assassinen-Verräter getötet hat, aber aus anderen Gründen als dem Verrat).

Mir fehlen Dinge wie die Gräber. Der Schiffsausbau wurde hier zum Glück konsequent weiterentwickelt. Mir fehlt es aber, die Städte selbst aufzubauen. Ähnlich wie damals bei AC2 bis Revelation.

AC4 ist für sich gesehen nicht schlecht, die karibischen Städte stimmig, die Atmosphäre top. Mit anderem Titel wäre AC4 sicher ein Top Game aber eben kein AC. Müßte irgendwann einmal weiter machen bei AC 4. Habs momentan einfach beiseite gelegt, weil ich etwas enttäuscht war.

Die Doppelschwerter finde ich gut, die Waffenaufrüstungen sind nett. Aber was bleibt unter dem Strich ?

Für eine Endwertung würde ich das Spiel erst einmal durchspielen wollen. Danach werde ich mich dazu hinreißen lassen, befürchte aber, daß ich AC4 als rote Laterne in die Reihe einordnen werde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Januar 2014)

Was haben eigentlich alle gegen Connor ? 

Ich fand das war ein sehr interessanter Charakter, so Halbblut zwischen Zivilisation und altem Indianer-Volk. Den fand ich mindestens genauso sympathisch wie Ezio, hatte ebenso eine tragische Geschichte, nur war er kein Weiberheld und Tunichtgut wie besagter Italiano.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hm, du kritisierst mMn zuviele Dinge, die als *zusätzliche* Features zählen. Das Spiel ist einfach umfangreicher als der Vorgänger.


An welcher Stelle soll das Spiel umfangreicher sein als AC3??? Nur weil der Ozean größer ist, ist das Spiel nicht umfangreicher.



> Ca. 90% deiner Kritikpunkte kann man ohne Probleme auf den Vorgänger ummünzen.


Ähm, nein?!

- Story ist mies im Vergleich zu Vorgänger-AC-Spielen -> AC 3>AC4
- Abkehr von der ganzen bisherigen AC-Ausrichtung  -> AC3>AC4
- Nebencharaktere sind mehr als blass -> AC 3>AC4
- Open World Ansatz ist sinnlos und völlig unzureichend umgesetzt, nur auf See zutreffend -> nicht in AC3
- Landmasse ist viel kleiner als in AC3, also weniger Open World, Orte repetitiv (außer Havanna und Kingston) -> AC3>AC4
- Ausbau der eigenen Basis ist massiv reduziert worden -> AC3>AC4
- Nebenmissionen sind langweilig und höchst repetitiv und nicht in die Story eingebunden -> AC3>AC4
- Schiffskampf ist kurzweilig, aber repetitiv, auch weil es viel, viel, viel zu viele Schiffe gibt und die Kämpfe zu kurz und einfallslos sind -> in anderer Form in AC3
- Enterkampf ist schlecht umgesetzt -> nicht in AC3 
- Festungseroberungen sind schlecht umgesetzt -> AC3>AC4
- Unterwasserwelt ist langweilig -> nicht in AC
- Piratenanwerbung schlecht umgesetzt (Wo soll da die persönliche Verbindung zur Crew sein? Trifft ja nicht mal auf Adewale zu...) -> nicht in AC3, aber Revelations>AC4
- keine Gespräche mehr -> AC3>AC$
- keine richtige Jagd mehr -> AC3>AC4
- kein Handel mehr -> AC3>AC4
- keine Gräber bzw. Kletterlevel mal (früher mal ein Highlight der AC-Reihe...) -> AC3=AC4
- keine Gameplayauflockerungen mehr (z.B. Kutsche-Levels) -> AC3=AC4
- Gameplay in der Gegenwart langweilig -> AC3>AC4

(">" bedeutet "besser umgesetzt")

Wie du siehst, ist AC3 AC4 imo in sehr vielen Belangen überlegen....

Und ich sage nicht umsonst, dass Revelations mein persönlicher Favorit der Reihe ist. Davon war schon AC3 ein kleiner Rückschritt, wobei AC3 viele schöne Sachen eingeführt hat. AC4 hat hingegen so gut wie nichts neu eingeführt, dabei Sachen rausgekürzt. Das mag für dich nicht wichtig sein, für mich aber schon, weil ich die Sachen mochte, die ich aufgezählt habe... 



> Einzig und allein mit der Story gebe ich dir recht. Bedenkt man die Spielzeit in Relation zum Storyfortschritt, kann man eigentlich nur müde grinsen.
> 
> Völlig unerheblich, ob man die Story jetzt spannend findet oder nicht ...


Das finde ich eigentlich nicht. Die Story-Spielzeit ohne Nebenmissionen ist ähnlich lang wie bei den Vorgängern...


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was haben eigentlich alle gegen Connor ?
> 
> Ich fand das war ein sehr interessanter Charakter, so Halbblut zwischen Zivilisation und altem Indianer-Volk. Den fand ich mindestens genauso sympathisch wie Ezio, hatte ebenso eine tragische Geschichte, nur war er kein Weiberheld und Tunichtgut wie besagter Italiano.


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen. Vor allem hat man sich Mühe gegeben, einen Indianer zu kreieren und keinen reinen weißen Ami oder Europäer mit dessen kulturellen Hintergrund und Verhalten. Viele haben scheinbar nicht verstanden, dass es auch noch andere Kulturkreise und darauf basierende Verhaltensweise und Charaktere gibt... 

Kenway ist der schwächste Hauptcharakter der Serie bisher, mit Abstand.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2014)

Also ... man hat doch eine eigene Stadt die man mit div. Dinge aufrüsten kann, wie z.B. einem Bordell, Händler, Verkäufer für Waffen, Lagerfeuer für billige, weil besoffene, Piraten etc.pp.

Es ist halt so wie in den letzten AC Teilen: dieses Feature wird erst später in der Geschichte freigeschalten.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also ... man hat doch eine eigene Stadt die man mit div. Dinge aufrüsten kann, wie z.B. einem Bordell, Händler, Verkäufer für Waffen, Lagerfeuer für billige, weil besoffene, Piraten etc.pp.
> 
> Es ist halt so wie in den letzten AC Teilen: dieses Feature wird erst später in der Geschichte freigeschalten.


Ich weiß, ich hab das Spiel schon über 40 Stunden gespielt...

In AC4 kann man für seine Basis Gebäude KAUFEN. Langweiliger und un-inspirierter gings wohl nicht mehr..... In AC3 drehten sich noch alleine ca. 5-10 Stunden Spielzeit um den Ausbau der eigenen Stadt, indem man verschiedene Leute traf und denen beim Aufbau einer neuen Existenz half in der eigenen Stadt. Jedes Gebäude bzw. Einwohner war dabei mit einer ganzen Questreihe verknüpft, die sich über das ganze Spiel hindurchzog. In AC3 war der Ausbau sinnvoll ins Spiel integriert und hat die Spielerfahrung erweitert. Man konnte sich sogar ausgiebig mit den Einwohnern unterhalten und baute dabei eine emotionale Beziehung zu ihnen auf. In AC4 hatte man dafür wohl keine Zeit mehr, also hat man einen half-assed Ansatz gewählt, indem man Gebäude einfach kaufen kann. Und auch mit den Piraten auf dem eigenen Schiff baut man keinerlei Beziehung auf. Nicht mal Adewale, der einziger Mann an Bord neben Edward mit Namen (!!!), hat eigene Quests oder so (abseits vom DLC), mit denen man ihn kennenlernen könnte. Großartig!!!! 

Das ist "rushed" und/oder "dumbed down" vom allerfeinsten... 


Abgesehen davon: keines der Gebäude in AC4 bietet einen wirklichen Nutzen. Man braucht kein Bordell, da Huren eh günstig anzuwerben sind, man braucht kein Piratennest, weil Piraten ständig umsonst im Meer rumschwimmen, man braucht keine billigeren Händler, weil man schnell eh genug Geld hat und der Ausbau der Villa ist eh nur kosmetischer Natur.....Es ist mir schleierhaft, wie man Ubisoft solch einen faulen und zusammengekürzten Ansatz durchgehen lassen kann. Bei Revelations hätte man noch gesagt, dass Ubisoft wohl keine Zeit gehabt hätte (obwohl das Spiel viel stimmiger war)....


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle soll das Spiel umfangreicher sein als AC3??? Nur weil der Ozean größer ist, ist das Spiel nicht umfangreicher.


Vorab, ich hab AC3 "nur" einmal durchgespielt und das ist schon ein paar Tage her, aber ich hab jetzt AC3 nicht umfangreicher in Erinnerung, ganz und garnicht.

Allein die vielen Inseln mit den jeweiligen Kisten, Aufträgen etc. empfinde ich als umfangreicher. Vllt. trügt mich hier Erinnerungsvermögen, aber so hab jedenfalls das empfinden und darum gehts ja auch in dieser Diskussion.




> Ähm, nein?!


Ähm ... doch?!  



> - Story ist mies im Vergleich zu Vorgänger-AC-Spielen -> AC 3>AC4


Also Story ist für mich auf einem Niveau mit AC3, ggf. ist AC3 wirklich etwas besser wg. dem für mich interessanteren Setting und die verwendeten Figuren.



> - Abkehr von der ganzen bisherigen AC-Ausrichtung  -> AC3>AC4


AC3=AC4 ... aber sowas von!  



> - Nebencharaktere sind mehr als blass -> AC 3>AC4


AC3=AC4 ... mit viel Willen AC3 etwas besser wg. Washington etc.



> - Open World Ansatz ist sinnlos und völlig unzureichend umgesetzt, nur auf See zutreffend -> nicht in AC3


Open World hin oder her, so richtig sinnvoll einsetzbar war das jetzt bei AC3 nicht. Darum, wenn überhaupt, AC3=AC4, wobei AC3<AC4 IMO.



> - Landmasse ist viel kleiner als in AC3, also weniger Open World, Orte repetitiv (außer Havanna und Kingston) -> AC3>AC4


Kannst du 1:1 auf AC3 ummünzen. Was nützen mir leere Wälder? Viel Landmasse? Super. Ohne Inhalt nutz- und witzlos.



> - Ausbau der eigenen Basis ist massiv reduziert worden -> AC3>AC4


Für mich, wie auch in den anderen Fällen, mehr oder minder gleich ... also AC3=AC4, jedenfalls was den Nutzwert betrifft.



> - Nebenmissionen sind langweilig und höchst repetitiv und nicht in die Story eingebunden -> AC3>AC4


AC3=AC4 in meiner Erinnerung.



> - Schiffskampf ist kurzweilig, aber repetitiv, auch weil es viel, viel, viel zu viele Schiffe gibt und die Kämpfe zu kurz und einfallslos sind -> in anderer Form in AC3


Dann such dir Herausforderung bei schwierigen Schiffen ... 

Ich empfinde die Schiffskämpfe als gelungen.



> - Enterkampf ist schlecht umgesetzt -> nicht in AC3


Enterkampf ist halt Enterkampf. Was willst du beim Entern eines Schiffes erwarten? 



> - Festungseroberungen sind schlecht umgesetzt -> AC3>AC4


Hab ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht positiv in Erinnerung, darum AC3=AC4.



> - Unterwasserwelt ist langweilig -> nicht in AC


Es ist halt was neues, anderes ...



> - Piratenanwerbung schlecht umgesetzt (Wo soll da die persönliche Verbindung zur Crew sein? Trifft ja nicht mal auf Adewale zu...) -> nicht in AC3, aber Revelations>AC4


Crew benötigt man halt als Ressource, willst du jetzt jeden, pardon, *** persönlich beim Namen kennen und seine Vorgeschichte? Nützt viel, wenn der Idiot beim nächsten, schwierigen Seegefecht stirbt.



> - keine Gespräche mehr -> AC3>AC$


Mir fallen gerade keine epischen Gespräche in AC3 ein, die sich in mein Gedächtnis hätten einbrennen können.



> - keine richtige Jagd mehr -> AC3>AC4


Was heißt richtige Jagd? Dieser Schmarrn mit pseudo Fährte lesen? Geschenkt. Gottseidank wurde der Rotz entfernt.



> - kein Handel mehr -> AC3>AC4


Es gibt sehr wohl Handel ...



> - keine Gräber bzw. Kletterlevel mal (früher mal ein Highlight der AC-Reihe...) -> AC3=AC4


Highlight? Für mich nervendes, absolut anspruchsloses Rumgehampel ... der Weg wird fast allein gefunden. 



> - keine Gameplayauflockerungen mehr (z.B. Kutsche-Levels) -> AC3=AC4


Paar Dinge sind vorhanden, Seemannsgesänge, Würfel, Waljagd ... 



> - Gameplay in der Gegenwart langweilig -> AC3>AC4


AC3=AC4 ... empfand ich auch super langweilig, in allen AC Teilen.

Darum finde ich AC4 sogar besser, weil man mit Neuzeitszenen fast (!) verschont bleibt.



> Wie du siehst, ist AC3 AC4 imo in sehr vielen Belangen überlegen....


Sehe ich nicht ... für dich mag dies vllt. der Fall sein.

Mit gefällt AC4 durchaus, was vllt. am Setting und ggf. übernächsten Reiseziel(en) liegen könnte!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Januar 2014)

*DayZ* 

Nicht privat, sondern weil ich einen Survival Guide und nun ein paar Videos machen darf. Es gefällt mir zwar und läuft stabil, gravierende Bugs sind mir noch keine untergekommen, nur fehlen mir zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt noch die Inhalte, die teilweise schon aus der Mod bekannt waren und noch nicht implementiert wurden. Wenn diese erst mal drin sind und an der Performance noch etwas optimiert wurde, werde ich es aktiver spielen.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vorab, ich hab AC3 "nur" einmal durchgespielt und das ist schon ein paar Tage her, aber ich hab jetzt AC3 nicht umfangreicher in Erinnerung, ganz und garnicht.


Ich habe es erst im Dezember gespielt....



> Allein die vielen Inseln mit den jeweiligen Kisten, Aufträgen etc. empfinde ich als umfangreicher. Vllt. trügt mich hier Erinnerungsvermögen, aber so hab jedenfalls das empfinden und darum gehts ja auch in dieser Diskussion.


Ja genau, lauter gleich aussehende, belanglose Inseln mit Minimalspielbereich....das ist Open World vom Feinsten.



> Also Story ist für mich auf einem Niveau mit AC3, ggf. ist AC3 wirklich etwas besser wg. dem für mich interessanteren Setting und die verwendeten Figuren.


Auweia. Hier gehts nicht um das Setting oder die Figuren, sondern um die Story an sich, für sich selbst gesehen und gesehen auf die AC-Reihe. Und die ist einfach dürftig von vorne bis hinten. Die überhaupt mit AC3 zu vergleichen ist imo schon ein Unding bzw. eine Geschmacklosigkeit... 



> AC3=AC4 ... aber sowas von!


Aha und wieso? Connor war ein echter Assassine und die Geschichte von Desmond wurde auch fortgesetzt. Ich gebe zu, dass Revelations bzw. der ganze AC2-Epos der Höhepunkt der AC-Story war (zumindest in der historischen Story), aber AC 4 ist auf alle Fälle noch mal ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung...



> AC3=AC4 ... mit viel Willen AC3 etwas besser wg. Washington etc.


Da kann man geteilter Meinung sein.



> Open World hin oder her, so richtig sinnvoll einsetzbar war das jetzt bei AC3 nicht. Darum, wenn überhaupt, AC3=AC4, wobei AC3<AC4 IMO.
> 
> Kannst du 1:1 auf AC3 ummünzen. Was nützen mir leere Wälder? Viel Landmasse? Super. Ohne Inhalt nutz- und witzlos.


Sinnvoll einsetzbar? Es geht nicht um sinnvoll oder nicht, es geht um stimmig oder nicht. Open World in AC4 ist einfach nur viel Wasser, mehr nicht. Open World in AC3 war noch ein richtiger nordamerikanischer Urwald mit Siedlungen usw. Es geht um Atmosphäre und Immersion.



> Für mich, wie auch in den anderen Fällen, mehr oder minder gleich ... also AC3=AC4, jedenfalls was den Nutzwert betrifft.


Spielst du eigentlich auch irgendwas zum Spaß? Oder erkennst du an, dass es Elemente gibt, die die Atmosphäre im Spiel erhöhen OHNE dass sie einem für die Hauptstory weiterhelfen? 



> AC3=AC4 in meiner Erinnerung.


Die meisten Nebenmissionen waren auch in AC3 langweilig und repetitiv. Aber immerhin waren einige davon noch gut in das Setting und die Story eingebunden. Bei AC4 sind die meisten Nebenmissionen nur "töte Person X" oder "versenke Schiff Y" für Geld. Gähn...




> Dann such dir Herausforderung bei schwierigen Schiffen ...
> 
> Ich empfinde die Schiffskämpfe als gelungen.


Herausforderung bietet maximal ein Kampf gegen viele Schiffe. Aber darum gehts überhaupt nicht. Es geht darum, dass die Kämpfe immer gleich sind und schlicht langweilig, wenn man mal 20 oder 30 davon hatte. Viel Piratenatmosphäre kommt da auch nicht auf, da das einfach historisch Quatsch hoch 10 ist....



> Enterkampf ist halt Enterkampf. Was willst du beim Entern eines Schiffes erwarten?


Vielleicht, dass es weniger chaotisch ist und man nicht ständig den Fokus verliert? Das Standardgameplay funktioniert imo auf den engen Schiffen einfach nicht imo....



> Hab ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht positiv in Erinnerung, darum AC3=AC4.


Die Festungseroberungen in AC4 sind der absolute Atmosphärekiller, das ist das Problem. Da schießt man eine Burg kaputt und springt an Land, nur um zu merken, dass da schon vorher 100 Piraten aus dem nichts gelandet sind und schon mit der Besatzung kämpfen? Wow, da hatte man wohl keine Zeit mehr, Piraten zu animieren, die hinter Edward herlaufen und mit ihm die Burg stürmen...

Wenn man ein Feature einbaut, sollte es auch sinnvoll umgesetzt sein. In AC3 hat Connor Forts alleine erobert. Das macht er auch in AC4 nur tut man da so, als würde ihm jemand aus dem Äther helfen....



> Es ist halt was neues, anderes ...


Das macht es nicht spannender. Was bringt mir was Neues, wenn es langweilig ist?



> Crew benötigt man halt als Ressource, willst du jetzt jeden, pardon, *** persönlich beim Namen kennen und seine Vorgeschichte? Nützt viel, wenn der Idiot beim nächsten, schwierigen Seegefecht stirbt.


Das war bei den bisherigen Assassinenrekruten doch auch kein Problem, oder? Die hatten auch alle einen Namen. Adewale gibts ja auch und der kann bei Gefechten auch nicht sterben....da hätte man genausogut noch eine weitere "Stammcrew" hinzufügen können und die dann noch mit angeworbenen Piraten auffüllen. Aber das hätte ja zu viel Arbeit bedeutet, nehme ich an... 



> Mir fallen gerade keine epischen Gespräche in AC3 ein, die sich in mein Gedächtnis hätten einbrennen können.


Das hat nichts mit episch zu tun. Es hat damit zu tun, dass man es überhaupt tun konnte. Das hat die Atmosphäre und die Identifikation erhöht.



> Was heißt richtige Jagd? Dieser Schmarrn mit pseudo Fährte lesen? Geschenkt. Gottseidank wurde der Rotz entfernt.


Was soll daran ein Schmarrn sein? Nur weil du es nicht drauf hattest?

Ich meinte aber auch eher, dass man z.B. nicht einfach mit der Pistole auf Tiere schießt sondern für gute Pelze "richtig" jagen muss. In AC4 macht man nur das Adlerauge an an der Stelle, wo laut Karte ein Tier sein soll, und schießt es dann aus der Ferne tot. Großartig! Wieder ein Feature, das man auch gleich hätte streichen können, wenn man es schon so half-assed und langweilig umsetzt... 




> Es gibt sehr wohl Handel ...


Ahja? Man kann Zucker und Rum verkaufen. Großartig. Was für ein schönes Feature. Dumbed down hoch 10 von AC3...



> Highlight? Für mich nervendes, absolut anspruchsloses Rumgehampel ... der Weg wird fast allein gefunden.


Du hast eben auch wenig Geschmack, das weiß ich ja schon lange...



> Paar Dinge sind vorhanden, Seemannsgesänge, Würfel, Waljagd ...


Wie sollen Gesänge das Gameplay auflockern? Würfelspiele kann ich auch als Freeware zocken, dafür brauche ich kein AC. Die Waljagd, ok, das lockert es etwas auf. Nur ist das auch eine stinklangweilige Nebenbeschäftigung, wenn man es zwei oder drei Mal gemacht hat. Mir ging es um Dinge, die die Hauptstory auflockern abseits vom rumlaufen, Leute killen und dasselbe mit dem Schiff....



> AC3=AC4 ... empfand ich auch super langweilig, in allen AC Teilen.
> 
> Darum finde ich AC4 sogar besser, weil man mit Neuzeitszenen fast (!) verschont bleibt.


Daher hast du überhaupt kein AC verdient... 

Ganz ehrlich, wer so was sagt, der ist kein AC-Fan. Da lohnt sich auch die Diskussion kaum. Du spielst das Spiel einfach durch, lässt die meisten Sachen links liegen und willst dich auch nicht groß mit dem Inhalt beschäftigen. Gut, ist ja kein Problem. Aber dann wirst du auch nie nachvollziehen können, warum ich so fühle, wie ich fühle. Das kann nur jemand, dem die Serie wirklich am Herzen liegt, als das, was sie ist. Und das ist der Teil in der Gegenwart eben fundamentaler Bestandteil der Serie. Ohne den wäre es nur ein Historienspiel, wie AC4 es eigentlich auch ist. Und scheinbar ist das auch der größte Unterschied in unseren Meinungen. Du willst genau das, während ich ein AC will mit allem, was es ausmacht. Alles, was das Spiel in der Hinsicht für mich kaputt macht, macht es für dich scheinbar besser... 



> Mit gefällt AC4 durchaus, was vllt. am Setting und ggf. übernächsten Reiseziel(en) liegen könnte!


Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass mir AC4 nicht gefällt. Nur hat es mit der Karibik nicht viel zu tun außer dem vielen Wasser (das kann ich dir sagen als jemand, der dort schon mehrmals war....) und es ist imo das schwächste AC Spiel bis dato... 



Daher: AC Liberation HD kann eigentlich nur besser werden/sein...


----------



## Sanador (14. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was haben eigentlich alle gegen Connor ?
> 
> Ich fand das war ein sehr interessanter Charakter, so Halbblut zwischen Zivilisation und altem Indianer-Volk. Den fand ich mindestens genauso sympathisch wie Ezio, hatte ebenso eine tragische Geschichte, nur war er kein Weiberheld und Tunichtgut wie besagter Italiano.


Interessant war/ist Connor zwar schon, doch sein Verhalten spricht mich einfach nicht an, er kommt mir schlicht unsympathisch vor. Ezio, Edward und auch Altair haben mich schlicht mehr angesprochen. Ich bin schon gespannt wie Aveline ist.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Januar 2014)

Hab mir gerade mal eineinhalb Stündchen für The Walking Dead: Season 2 - Episode 1 genommen. Tja, so richtig rund geht's darin ja noch nicht. Ich weiß noch nicht so recht, was ich von Clementine als Hauptcharakter halten soll - einerseits finde ich ihre neuen Badass-Charakterzüge in einen Szenen recht cool, andererseits hat sie sich durch den recht langweiligen Plot der ersten Episode noch nicht so recht auszeichnen können. Außerdem finde ich ihre Laufanimation (besonders bei gedrückter Rennen-Taste) sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig 

Fazit: Ein mittelprächtiger Beginn der neuen Staffel. Aber Season 1 hat mich auch erst mit Episode 2 so richtig mitgenommen.


----------



## shippy74 (15. Januar 2014)

Heute wieder mit Ghost Reacon Future Soldier angefangen, das ist dann mein 4ter Durchlauf, für mich einer der besten Shooter der letzten Jahre, selten so viel Abwechslung in einem Spiel gesehen.

Das einzige was mir an dem Spiel wahnsinnig auf  die Nerven geht ist der Guerillia Modus, der könnte so toll sein,aber warum hat man da dem SP Spieler nicht ein Team aus 3 Bots zur Seite gestellt, das versteh ich bis heute nicht. Im MP findet man niemanden und alleine ist der nicht zu schaffen. Da hat Ubisoft echt Potenzial verschenkt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Januar 2014)

Bei mir laufen im Moment ein paar verschiedene Spiele. 

*Batman Arkham Asylum* hab ich zum zweiten Mal durchgespielt. War wieder genial und ich war erneut motiviert genug alle Riddler-Rätsel zu lösen  Direkt im Anschluss hab ich *Arkham City* angefangen, weiß aber nicht ob ich es jetzt direkt komplett durchspielen werde. Werde wohl ab und zu ein paar Hauptmissionen spielen und die Goty DLCs noch spielen.

Für immerhin fast 5 Stunden hab ich noch in *Super Meat Boy* reingeschaut, jetzt während dem Semester hab ich aber irgendwie keine Lust auf ein so frustrierendes Spiel  Werd ich wohl zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt durchspielen.

Ich hab außerdem angefangen *Grid 2* zu spielen, gefällt mir bisher ganz gut, allerdings irgendwie nicht so gut wie der erste Teil, den ich ebenfalls nochmal installiert habe und in den ich auch nochmal reinschauen werde 

Und zusammen mit einem Kumpel spiel ich mich langsam durch *Outlast* durch. Ist ein gutes Spiel, ich halte es aber für stark überbewertet, zumindest was den Gruselfaktor angeht. Ein paar Jump Scares waren in den ersten 3 Stunden dabei, aber mehr als ein kurzes Zucken hat das Spiel bei mir bisher nicht ausgelöst. Die Atmosphäre lässt mich irgendwie einfach kalt und die Wegrenn- und Verstecken Passagen sind nicht wirklich spannend, sondern teilweise eher nervig wenn man daran scheitert, dass man den Weg nicht findet. Und so viel mehr wird ja wohl gar nicht mehr kommen, bei durchschnittlich ca. 4-5 Stunden Spielzeit. 

Seit gestern spiel ich dann noch *COJ:Gunslinger*. Istn netter Shooter für zwischendurch, mehr nicht. Ich mag die Grafik und die Erzählweise, der Rest ist maximal 08/15.


----------



## LordCrash (15. Januar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Seit gestern spiel ich dann noch *COJ:Gunslinger*. Istn netter Shooter für zwischendurch, mehr nicht. Ich mag die Grafik und die Erzählweise, der Rest ist maximal 08/15.


 
Jeder Shooter ist 0815. Aber der hier macht wenigstens Spaß....


----------



## shippy74 (15. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Jeder Shooter ist 0815. Aber der hier macht wenigstens Spaß....


Ja da geb ich dir zu 100% recht, sind ein paar nette Späße eingebaut und die Wild West ballerei hat was. Was mich ein wenig genervt hat waren die doofen Duelle, das mit der trägen Maus war echt nicht meine Welt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Jeder Shooter ist 0815. Aber der hier macht wenigstens Spaß....


 
Och es gibt genug Shooter, die es schaffen, sich aus der grauen Masse abzuheben 
Spass macht es mir im Moment noch, aber ein paar erste Ermüdungserscheinungen stelle ich schon fest. Hoffe mal, dass die noch ausstehenden 2-3 Spielstunden da noch etwas abwechslungsreicher werden.



shippy74 schrieb:


> Ja da geb ich dir zu 100% recht, sind ein paar nette Späße eingebaut und die Wild West ballerei hat was. Was mich ein wenig genervt hat waren die doofen Duelle, das mit der trägen Maus war echt nicht meine Welt.



Stimmt, die Duelle empfinde ich auch als ziemlich unnötig.


----------



## LordCrash (15. Januar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Och es gibt genug Shooter, die es schaffen, sich aus der grauen Masse abzuheben


Mir fallen spontan keine 3 ein, geschweige denn 5 oder mehr....

Borderlands,....?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Januar 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Interessant war/ist Connor zwar schon, doch sein Verhalten spricht mich einfach nicht an, er kommt mir schlicht unsympathisch vor. Ezio, Edward und auch Altair haben mich schlicht mehr angesprochen. Ich bin schon gespannt wie Aveline ist.


 
Ich konnte mit Connor auch nichts anfangen. 

Woran das konkret lag, kann ich noch nicht einmal sagen, aber nachdem ich in allen Teilen davor wirklich mitgefiebert habe und auch emotional eingebunden war, hat mir AC 3 leider nichts in der Richtung geboten.

Einschränkung: das bezog sich auf die Geschichte um Connor. 
Bei Desmond sah es anders aus.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Och es gibt genug Shooter, die es schaffen, sich aus der grauen Masse abzuheben /QUOTE]
> Mir fallen spontan keine 3 ein, geschweige denn 5 oder mehr....
> 
> Borderlands,....?


 
Auf was beziehst du denn 0815 jetzt genau? Nur auf das reine Gameplay, also die Shooter-Mechanik?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (15. Januar 2014)

Nach dem ich in Gears of War den Endboss nicht klein krieg hab ich mal in *Sleeping Dogs* reingeguckt, dass man ja bei XBL den Monat geschenkt bekommen hat. Bisher nett, prügeleien machen Spaß, das Setting is mal was anderes. Mehr lässt sich nach ner Stunde nicht sagen, aber scheint Potenzial zu haben.


----------



## LordCrash (15. Januar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Auf was beziehst du denn 0815 jetzt genau? Nur auf das reine Gameplay, also die Shooter-Mechanik?


 
Auf was sonst? Ich dachte, das hättest du damit gemeint?! Oder was wolltest du mit 0815 Shooter sagen?


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Auf was sonst? Ich dachte, das hättest du damit gemeint?! Oder was wolltest du mit 0815 Shooter sagen?


 
Ich hab jetzt auch noch an Sachen wie Setting, Charaktere, Story etc. gedacht, da gibt es dann nämlich schon einige Spiele, die sich von der Masse abheben. Und in der Hinsicht bietet Gunslinger eben auch nicht wirklich viel. 
Was den Shooter-Part an sich angeht, stimm ich dir zu


----------



## Bonkic (15. Januar 2014)

*company of heroes 2*

bin in mission 11 und hab einige skirmish-schlachten geschlagen.
keine ahnung, was die teils harsche kritik soll. mir gefällts genauso gut wie teil 1.
ok, großartige verbesserungen gibts in der tat wohl nicht, aber was soll man an einem nahezu perfekten spiel auch großartig verbessern?


----------



## LordCrash (15. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *company of heroes 2*
> 
> bin in mission 11 und hab einige skirmish-schlachten geschlagen.
> keine ahnung, was die teil harsche kritik soll. mir gefällts genauso gut wie teil 1.
> ok, großartige verbesserungen gibts in der tat wohl nicht, aber was soll man an einem nahezu perfekten spiel auch großartig verbessern?


 
Soweit ich mich erinnere wurde vor allem die Story der SP-Kampagne gerügt. Ansonsten hat das Spiel eigentlich nur Lob bekommen (mal abgesehen von der Geschichte mit dem verletzten Nationalstolz der Russen....)


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Januar 2014)

Wird wieder mal Zeit, ein paar Runden in der *Assetto Corsa* Early Access Version zu drehen. Gerüchten zufolge kommt am Freitag ein neues Update und mit etwas Glück gibt es dann auch endlich den Lotus 98t, der bereits angekündigt wurde. Krankes Vehikel, 1986er Formel 1 Wagen mit 1,5 Liter V6 Turbo Motor, 5,5 Bar Ladedruck und ca. 1200 bis 1300 PS bei nem Gewicht von unter 600 Kilo und nem entsprechenden Turbo-Kick ohne jegliche Fahrhilfen. Zum Vergleich: Die Turbomotoren, die ab nächstes dieses Jahr wieder in der Formal 1 genutzt werden, werden gerade mal ca. die Hälfte der Leistung haben und sind mit elektronischem Krempel vollgestopft. Ich mache mir keine Illusionen, dass ich in der Lage sein werde, das Ding am Limit kontrollieren zu können, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass ich meinen Spaß daran haben werde, es zu versuchen


----------



## MichaelG (15. Januar 2014)

Denke da gerade an den Canam-Porsche 917 Kurzheck mit rund 1500 PS und bis zu 420 km/h schnell. Das waren Monster. Wenn man bedenkt, daß der gleiche Wagen 4 Jahre zu vor mit "nur" 600 PS mal so eben Le Mans gewonnen hatte.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Denke da gerade an den Canam-Porsche 917 Kurzheck mit rund 1500 PS und bis zu 420 km/h schnell. Das waren Monster. Wenn man bedenkt, daß der gleiche Wagen 4 Jahre zu vor mit "nur" 600 PS mal so eben Le Mans gewonnen hatte.


 
Sowas hätte ich definitiv auch gerne, halt irgendwelche Autos, die ein völlig ungesundes Leistungsgewicht haben. Die Chancen für Porsche Modelle stehen leider sehr schlecht, da wohl EA immer noch seine Finger auf der Exklusiv-Lizenz hält. Wirklich schade, ich hätte mich über ein paar Porscheklassiker und auch neuere Modelle (918 Spyder) sehr gefreut. Immerhin kann man auf das eine oder andere RUF-Modell hoffen und was die Entwickler nicht machen, kommt sicherlich irgendwann per Mod nach.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Januar 2014)

Och ungesund ist relativ. So ist es immer noch besser als 10 oder 15 kg/PS.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Januar 2014)

So, das wars mit der *Bad Company*.
6 Stunden schnörkelfreies Geballer mit sympathischen Militär-Chaoten und eine feinen Prise Humor. Hat mir Gefallen. Der eine Euro war gut investiert. 
Ich denke als nächstes ist *Rayman Legends* an der Reihe. Da hat auch mein Söhnchen was davon, wenn er dabei zuschaut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2014)

Da denkt man dass an Ubisofts *"Rayman Origins" *nichts mehr zu verbessern wäre, und schon nach wenigen Minuten belehrt einen das Sequel *"Rayman Legends"* eines Besseren. WOOOHOOOOO, ist das Spiel genial ! 

Die Franzosen sind echt die Kreativsten im Hüpf-Genre, da können die Japaner ihren Mario und Sonic gleich mal einpacken. Die Levels strotzen nur so vor Ideen und optischen Gags. Und ich hab jetzt schon mein Lieblingslevel entdeckt:

Castle Rock ! Nänänänä... CASTLE ROCK !! Nänänänä... *CASTLE ROCK !!!*


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Franzosen sind echt die Kreativsten im Hüpf-Genre, da können die Japaner ihren Mario und Sonic gleich mal einpacken. Die Levels strotzen nur so vor Ideen und optischen Gags.


 
damit wär ich vorsichtig, oder hast du mario 3d world und die beiden galaxies schon gespielt? 
gerade mario-spiele spielen noch mal eine ganze liga höher als der gute rayman (mindestens). 

ok, wenn wir nur von 2d reden, könnte man drüber streiten, wer die nase vorne hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> damit wär ich vorsichtig, oder hast du mario 3d world und die beiden galaxies schon gespielt?
> gerade mario-spiele spielen noch mal eine ganze liga höher als der gute rayman (mindestens).
> 
> ok, wenn wir nur von 2d reden, könnte man drüber streiten, wer die nase vorne hat.


 Ich hab mich Mario seit seinem ersten 3D-Abstecher nie mehr so richtig anfreunden können, allein Mario 64 hat bei mir genug Frust-Erinnerungen hinterlassen. Und die von dir genannten Ableger (bis auf das 3D World) habe ich mal beim nem Freund (dem einziger Besitzer einer WII-Konsole ) angespielt, aber Lust verging schon ziemlich schnell. Das Spielgefühl war mir zu schwammig, zu unpräzise.

Aber darum gehts mir gar nicht, ich sprach von Ideen, von der Arbeit der Grafikdesigner, die Gestaltung der Levels in Kombination mit Musik, Gags und schönen Effekten. Da haben die Franzosen einfach die Nase vorne, allein deren Humor ist unvergleichbar.

Daher schlägt mein Herz für gute alte 2D-Plattformer, und da ist der neue Rayman einfach konkurrenzlos gut.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Spielgefühl war mir zu schwammig, zu unpräzise.



bitte?
schwammiges und unpräzises spielgefühl bei einem mario?
nee sorry, also das ist wirklich komplett lächerlich.
es gibt kein jump'n'run, wo das weniger zutrifft. 



> Da haben die Franzosen einfach die Nase vorne, allein deren Humor ist unvergleichbar.


gerade was das angeht, hat nintendo imho die nase meileinweit vorne. 

mario64 ist in der tat ein sonderfall. so begeistert war ich davon (asche auf mein haupt) damals auch nicht.
aber die beiden galaxies sind wahre masterpieces.
gerade auch in sachen einfallsreichtum übrigens.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bitte?
> schwammiges und unpräzises spielgefühl bei einem mario?
> nee sorry, also das ist wirklich komplett lächerlich.
> es gibt kein jump'n'run, wo das weniger zutrifft.


Ansichtsache. Auch die DS-Ableger waren kein Glanzgold, allein der Umfang war ja mal lächerlich und uninspiriert. 


Bonkic schrieb:


> gerade was das angeht, hat nintendo imho die nase meileinweit vorne.



Wo war denn bei Mario Humor ??? Mal abgesehen von Tausendsten "It's me, Mario !" ?! 
Der und seine Bande sind knuffig, das gebe ich zu, aber damit hat es sich auch schon.

Diskutieren wir nicht weiter darüber, würde mir Mario auch nicht mehr ans Herz binden. Ich hab den dicken Klempner schon seit Jahren in die Games-Rente geschickt, und bin nicht unglücklich darüber.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ansichtsache.


 
nein, das ist nun wirklich keine ansichtssache.


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, das ist nun wirklich keine ansichtssache.


 
Und da heißt es immer, ich würde unbedingt recht behalten wollen....

Kaum sagt einer was gegen Nintendo oder Mario, schon legt der Bonkic genauso los...


----------



## golani79 (16. Januar 2014)

Na ja, aber Mario spielt sich alles andere als schwammig und unpräzise ..


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Na ja, aber Mario spielt sich alles andere als schwammig und unpräzise ..


 
Geht ja nicht nur um diese eine Aussage. 


Back to topic:

Ich bin endlich mit AC4 "fertig", d.h. 97% erreicht, alle Nebenmissionen durch + legendäre Schiffe besiegt. Spielzeit ca. 72 Stunden. Jetzt gehts an den Schrei nach Freiheit DLC....


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und da heißt es immer, ich würde unbedingt recht behalten wollen....


 
falsch.
das ist zur abwechselung mal ein fakt und eben keine meinungssache. 
weißt du aber eigentlich auch genau. 



			
				golani schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, aber Mario spielt sich alles andere als schwammig und unpräzise ..



eben.
genau genommen sind mario-spiele der inbegriff für exakte spielkontrolle.


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> falsch.
> das ist zur abwechselung mal ein fakt und eben keine meinungssache.
> weißt du aber eigentlich auch genau.


 
Blablabla....das muss ich mir von jemandem wie dir, der immer das letzte Wort haben will, nicht sagen lassen.

Bevor du anderen Leuten was vorwirfst, fass dir lieber mal an die eigene Nase. Es ist übrigens ein eindeutiges Zeichen, das man selbst wenig zu sagen hat, wenn man anderen sowas vorwirft anstatt mit Argumenten für die eigene Position aufzuwarten. Aber seis drum....du kannst von mir halten, was immer du willst. Halte ich ja ebenso mit dir...  

back to topic


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und da heißt es immer, ich würde unbedingt recht behalten wollen....
> 
> Kaum sagt einer was gegen Nintendo oder Mario, schon legt der Bonkic genauso los...


Der Unterschied ist nur, du stehst mit deinen Meinungen wie zum Beispiel zu Bioshock Infinite und dessen Story relativ alleine da, während bei Super Mario es zumindest in der "Fachwelt" wohl niemand gibt, der ernsthaft die Qualität wie die der Steuerung anzweifeln würde.


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist nur, du stehst mit deinen Meinungen wie zum Beispiel zu Bioshock Infinite und dessen Story relativ alleine da, während bei Super Mario es zumindest in der "Fachwelt" wohl niemand gibt, der ernsthaft die Qualität wie die der Steuerung anzweifeln würde.



Oh, dann hat also plötzlich die Mehrheit automatisch recht und Einzelmeinungen sind völlig irrelevant? Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte.....PC Games sollte unbedingt ihre eigene Meinung abschaffen und einfach den Metacritic-Wert hinkleistern.....

Ich schäme mich übrigens nicht für Meinungen sondern stehe dazu. Gibt ja genug Feiglinge und Meinungslose, die einfach mit dem Strom schwimmen.... 


Außerdem habe ich weiter oben schon gesagt, dass es nicht nur um die Aussage mit der Steuerung geht, sondern z.B. auch darum:

"gerade mario-spiele spielen noch mal eine ganze liga höher als der gute rayman (mindestens)."

Da wollte der gute Bonkic sauerlandboys Meinung auch nicht so einfach dastehen lassen, sondern musste unbedingt seine Sicht der Dinge erläutern. Ist ja auch ok, nur unterscheidet sich das keinen Deut von den meisten meiner Äußerungen (nur dass ich in der Regel dafür auch noch ein paar Argumente bringe, warum ich was so sehe, wie ich es sehe)... 


Jetzt back to topic?


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Januar 2014)

Hmm, ich mag keine Jump 'n Runs - aber das ist natürlich reine Ansichtssache. 

Achja, das Topic:

Momentan habe ich mal wieder Dragon Age : Origins rausgekramt. Wirklich erstaunlich gelungen - wohl das letzte wirklich gute RPG aus dem Hause BioWare.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Oh, dann hat also plötzlich die Mehrheit automatisch recht und Einzelmeinungen sind völlig irrelevant?


Nein, aber wenn die überwiegende Mehrheit sich einig ist, was bei Spielen sowieso eher selten der Fall ist, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit relativ hoch, dass dies auch zutrifft.

Ich bezog mich auch nicht auf den Spielspaß was zu einem großen Teil natürlich auch subjektiv ist, sondern mit der Qualität meinte ich vor allem die technische Seite wie eben Fehler welche die Steuerung ungenau machen.


> "gerade mario-spiele spielen noch mal eine ganze liga höher als der gute rayman (mindestens)."
> Da wollte der gute Bonkic sauerlandboys Meinung auch nicht so einfach dastehen lassen, sondern musste unbedingt seine Sicht der Dinge erläutern.


Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl ich lese Beiträge eines anderen Forums.  Oder vielleicht ist es auch nur so, dass man manches so lesen will wie man möchte, aber da spreche ich mich auch nicht von frei. 


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Franzosen sind echt die Kreativsten im Hüpf-Genre, *da können die Japaner ihren Mario und Sonic gleich mal einpacken*. Die Levels strotzen nur so vor Ideen und optischen Gags. Und ich hab jetzt schon mein Lieblingslevel entdeckt:


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nein, aber wenn die überwiegende Mehrheit sich einig ist, was bei Spielen sowieso eher selten der Fall ist, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit relativ hoch, dass dies auch zutrifft.


Ähm, nein, überhaupt nicht. Schon gar nicht, wenn es um so Dinge wie Geschmack/Erfahrungen/Erwartungen usw. geht. Und eigentlich auch sonst nicht, es sei denn, es geht um harte wissenschaftliche und nachprüfbare Fakten. 

Oder ist der Nationalsozialismus jetzt plötzlich doch eine gute Sache, weil anno 1939 fast alle Deutschen dafür waren??? 

Übrigens kommt das mit den Spielen auch daher, dass sie meist von Leuten bewertet werden, die das Genre geil finden und oft auch Vorgänger geil finden. Oder meinst du, dass die Wertungen für Bioshock Infinite auch so hoch gewesen wären, wenn das Spiel mehrheitlich von Leuten bewertet worden wären, die mit Shootern gar nichts anfangen können? Das unterscheidet übrigens auch noch den Filmkritiker vom Spielkritiker. Ein Filmkritiker bespricht normalerweise Film aller Genres, während Spielekritiker scheinbar ein Spezialistenjob ist, bei dem nur Fans des Genres zugelassen sind. Dass dabei zwangsweise fast nur gute Noten rauskommen können (wenn man sein Spiel nicht völlig versemmelt), liegt eigentlich auf der Hand.... 



> Ich bezog mich auch nicht auf den Spielspaß was zu einem großen Teil natürlich auch subjektiv ist, sondern mit der Qualität meinte ich vor allem die technische Seite wie eben Fehler welche die Steuerung ungenau machen.


Ich bezog mich überhaupt nicht auf das Spiel an sich. 



> Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl ich lese Beiträge eines anderen Forums.  Oder vielleicht ist es auch nur so, dass man manches so lesen will wie man möchte, aber da spreche ich mich auch nicht von frei.


Du hast scheinbar nur nicht verstanden, was ich geschrieben habe. Es ging nicht darum, was sauerlandboy geschrieben hat. Es ging darum, dass Bonkic darauf geantwortet hat, weil er unbedingt Mario verteidigen wollte. Er wurde von sauerlandboy nicht direkt angesprochen, aber sehr wohl indirekt provoziert, weil er eben anderer Meinung ist und ihm Mariospiele scheinbar am Herzen liegen. Da unterscheidet er sich vom Vorgehen 0% von mir, nur will er das ungern hören...


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich mal wieder Dragon Age : Origins rausgekramt. Wirklich erstaunlich gelungen - wohl das letzte wirklich gute RPG aus dem Hause BioWare.


 Noch besteht minimale Hoffnung für Inquisition...

Ich fand hingegen Mass Effect 3 auch recht gut.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Noch besteht minimale Hoffnung für Inquisition...
> 
> Ich fand hingegen Mass Effect 3 auch recht gut.



Das war auch ein sehr gutes Spiel, aber genau wie Teil 2 dann doch mehr ein "3rd-Person-Shooter mit RPG-Elementen", als "echtes Rollenspiel" geht Mass Effect, vlt. abgesehen von Teil 1, bei mir nicht durch.


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das war auch ein sehr gutes Spiel, aber genau wie Teil 2 dann doch mehr ein "3rd-Person-Shooter mit RPG-Elementen", als "echtes Rollenspiel" geht Mass Effect, vlt. abgesehen von Teil 1, bei mir nicht durch.


 
Du weißt ja, ich habs nicht (mehr) so mit Genres.... 

Mass Effect 3 war für mich ein gutes Spiel so wie es war. Aber wenn du natürlich Wert legst auf das letzte gute *RPG *aus dem Hause Bioware, dann gehört Mass Effect 3 vielleicht nur teilweise dazu...


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du weißt ja, ich habs nicht (mehr) so mit Genres....
> 
> Mass Effect 3 war für mich ein gutes Spiel so wie es war. Aber wenn du natürlich Wert legst auf das letzte gute *RPG *aus dem Hause Bioware, dann gehört Mass Effect 3 vielleicht nur teilweise dazu...



Hehe, ich weiß, Haarspalterei, aber genau das habe ich ja geschrieben.


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hehe, ich weiß, Haarspalterei, aber genau das habe ich ja geschrieben.


 
Klar, nur könnte man trefflich darüber streiten, ob und in welchem Umfang ME3 ein RPG ist... 

Aber lassen wir das.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> falsch.
> das ist zur abwechselung mal ein fakt und eben keine meinungssache.


 Nichts in Sachen Spielen ist Fakt, und nur DAS ist Fakt. 

Nintendo betreibt seit sehr vielen Jahre unverkennbares Level- und Gegner-Recycling (irgendwie sieht für mich jedes Mario wie ein 1:1-Klon des vorherigen Titels aus), und das ist auch mein Hauptkritikpunkt. Ich sehe nix Neues, nix Originelles, und das langweilt mich eben am Schnauzträger.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ähm, nein, überhaupt nicht. Schon gar nicht, wenn es um so Dinge wie Geschmack/Erfahrungen/Erwartungen usw. geht. Und eigentlich auch sonst nicht, es sei denn, es geht um harte wissenschaftliche und nachprüfbare Fakten.
> 
> Oder ist der Nationalsozialismus jetzt plötzlich doch eine gute Sache, weil anno 1939 fast alle Deutschen dafür waren???


Was ist denn mit einem passiert, wenn man damals nicht dafür war? Der Vergleich hinkt schon nicht mehr, er liegt bewusstlos am Boden...

Von Propaganda usw. will ich erst gar nicht anfangen. 

Meine Erfahrungen widerlegen deine These eindeutig, nie hatte ich ein technisch schlechtes Spiel, bei dem die überwiegende Mehrheit das Gegenteil behauptet hatte, sondern es traf immer zu.



> Übrigens kommt das mit den Spielen auch daher, dass sie meist von Leuten bewertet werden, die das Genre geil finden und oft auch Vorgänger geil finden. Oder meinst du, dass die Wertungen für Bioshock Infinite...


Von Wertungen war nie die Rede, ich sprach nur von der Geschichte.


> Du hast scheinbar nur nicht verstanden, was ich geschrieben habe. Es ging nicht darum, was sauerlandboy geschrieben hat. Es ging darum, dass Bonkic darauf geantwortet hat, weil er unbedingt Mario verteidigen wollte. Er wurde von sauerlandboy nicht direkt angesprochen, aber sehr wohl indirekt provoziert, weil er eben anderer Meinung ist und ihm Mariospiele scheinbar am Herzen liegen. Da unterscheidet er sich vom Vorgehen 0% von mir, nur will er das ungern hören...


Was heißt hier provoziert, mir liegen die Super Mario Spiele kein bischen am Herzen und trotzdem kann ich eine solche Aussage mit dem einpacken nicht ernst nehmen.

Wobei ich das wiederum eigentlich auch nicht kritisieren will, ich mag emotionale Kommentare, und wenn diese ein wenig übers Ziel hinausschießen darf man diese meiner Meinung nach auch berichtigen.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nintendo betreibt seit sehr vielen Jahre unverkennbares Level- und Gegner-Recycling (irgendwie sieht für mich jedes Mario wie ein 1:1-Klon des vorherigen Titels aus), und das ist auch mein Hauptkritikpunkt. Ich sehe nix Neues, nix Originelles, und das langweilt mich eben am Schnauzträger.


 
wie viele der letzten marios hast du durchgespielt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie viele der letzten marios hast du durchgespielt?


 *überleg*
Das Letzte muss das erste Galaxy gewesen sein. Teil 2 hab ich irgendwann abgebrochen, weil da schnell die Luft raus war. Und ne WII U habe ich bis dato noch nicht angefasst, weil sich keiner bei uns das Ding anschafft. 
Auch die DS-Dinger hab ich durch, aber auch nur deshalb, weil meine Frau einen DS besitzt und ich mir einen Eindruck des neuen Handheld-Marios machen wollte.
GB, GBC, NES, SNES... Alles durchgezockt. Und nur eine Info so nebenbei:
Das bis dato beste Mario-Spiel war für mich der dritte NES-Teil. Dieser war überragend. Und bockschwer dazu. 

Glaub mir, ich war seit dem NES/Gameboy ein Riesen-Fan von Mario, aber die alte Liebe von Früher ist seit Mario64 mehr und mehr zum Erliegen gekommen. Einzig die MarioKart-Racer sind heute noch wirklich spaßig, aber wie ich schon sagte, wenn ich Kreativität, Fun und Ideen suche, fühle ich mich bei den Franzosen wesentlich besser aufgehoben.


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit einem passiert, wenn man damals nicht dafür war? Der Vergleich hinkt schon nicht mehr, er liegt bewusstlos am Boden...
> 
> Von Propaganda usw. will ich erst gar nicht anfangen.


Du kannst auch jede andere Wahl als Beispiel nehmen. Glaubst du wirklich, dass die CDU faktisch das Richtige macht, nur weil die Mehrheit der Wähler der Meinung ist?

Propaganda gibts übrigens auch bei Spiele gerade genug. Man nennt das Marketing. 



> Meine Erfahrungen widerlegen deine These eindeutig, nie hatte ich ein technisch schlechtes Spiel, bei dem die überwiegende Mehrheit das Gegenteil behauptet hatte, sondern es traf immer zu.


Ich rede überhaupt nicht von der TECHNIK...



> Von Wertungen war nie die Rede, ich sprach nur von der Geschichte.


Das macht doch NULL Unterschied. Auch die Geschichte ist nur subjektiv bewertbar. Die Geschichte ist sogar noch viel subjektiver bewertbar als Grafik oder Gameplay. Faktisch hat die Geschichte logische Fehler und Lücken. Deshalb kann man sie trotzdem gut finden, muss man aber nicht. 



> Was heißt hier provoziert, mir liegen die Super Mario Spiele kein bischen am Herzen und trotzdem kann ich eine solche Aussage mit dem einpacken nicht ernst nehmen.


Musst du ja auch überhaupt nicht. Aber du musst auch nicht darauf antworten, oder? Aber WENN du antwortest, dann willst du deine Sicht der Dinge darlegen. Darum geht es und um nichts anderes.



> Wobei ich das wiederum eigentlich auch nicht kritisieren will, ich mag emotionale Kommentare, und wenn diese ein wenig übers Ziel hinausschießen darf man diese meiner Meinung nach auch berichtigen.


Du darfst generell überall deinen Senf dazugeben, dafür ist ein Diskussionsforum ja schließlich da.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Klar, nur könnte man trefflich darüber streiten, ob und in welchem Umfang ME3 ein RPG ist...
> 
> Aber lassen wir das.


 Bezeichnen wir es doch einfach mal als "Action-RPG" oder als "Actionspiel mit Rollenspielelementen".  


Ich werde mir nun nochmal Metal Gear Rising auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad antun.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du kannst auch jede andere Wahl als Beispiel nehmen. Glaubst du wirklich, dass die CDU faktisch das Richtige macht, nur weil die Mehrheit der Wähler der Meinung ist?


Die Mehrheit der Deutschen hat überhaupt nicht CDU gewählt und ich meinte mit einer überwiegenden Mehrheit 90% und mehr.



> Propaganda gibts übrigens auch bei Spiele gerade genug. Man nennt das Marketing.


Nein, ist eine ganz andere Stufe aber lassen wir das.



> Ich rede überhaupt nicht von der TECHNIK...


Aber ich sprach davon, tut mir Leid. 



> Das macht doch NULL Unterschied. Auch die Geschichte ist nur subjektiv bewertbar. Die Geschichte ist sogar noch viel subjektiver bewertbar als Grafik oder Gameplay. Faktisch hat die Geschichte logische Fehler und Lücken. Deshalb kann man sie trotzdem gut finden, muss man aber nicht.


"Faktisch" hat das so gut wie jede erfundene Geschichte, oder wieso ist Gandalf nicht einfach mit Frodo auf einem Vogel kurz zum Vulkan geflogen, den Ring entsorgt und fertig? 

Du hast die Geschichte von Bioshock Infinite eben aber als faktisch schlecht dargestellt und davon ab, es gab auch Redakteure von der PCG die nicht diesem Genre "unterstellt" sind und die Geschichte ebenfalls gut fanden.

Und mir ging es auch nicht um irgendwelche Leute, sondern ausschließlich welche professionell sich mit Computerspielen beschäftigen und da ist es sehr selten dass gerade bei einem so subjektiven Thema wie die Geschichte es eine so einhellige Meinung gibt.  



> Du darfst generell überall deinen Senf dazugeben, dafür ist ein Diskussionsforum ja schließlich da.


Vielen Dank , dass ist schon fast zu Liebenswürdig von dir, dass du mir dies gestattest. *Träne aus dem Auge wisch*


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Januar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> "Faktisch" hat das so gut wie jede erfundene Geschichte, oder wieso ist Gandalf nicht einfach mit Frodo auf einem Vogel kurz zum Vulkan geflogen, den Ring entsorgt und fertig?


Ich vermute mal, weil derart große Vögel deutlich einfacher und deutlich früher entdeckt und vom Feind wahrgenommen werden, als eine kleine Gruppe von Reisenden oder gar zwei Hobbits. Und selbst die Adler sind vor Pfeilen oder anderen Fernwaffen wohl kaum absolut sicher.  Besonders dann nicht, wenn sich mehrere hunderttausend Orks in Mordor aufhalten. Die Chance, zu zweit oder zu dritt auf ein paar Vögeln ins Feindgebiet zu fliegen und Erfolg zu haben, ist wohl deutlich geringer, als wenn sich eine kleinere Gruppe einen Weg sucht und durch schleicht. So unlogisch war die Bildung der Ringgemeinschaft demnach also nicht. 

Gandalf mag heimliche Aktionen...die dann aber überraschend oft scheitern und dann nur sehr knapp und mit großem Getöse gelingen.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Januar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, weil derart große Vögel deutlich einfacher und deutlich früher entdeckt und vom Feind wahrgenommen werden, als eine kleine Gruppe von Reisenden oder gar zwei Hobbits. Und selbst die Adler sind vor Pfeilen oder anderen Fernwaffen wohl kaum absolut sicher.


Ähm, wie hoch war der Turm nochmal und welche Fernwaffe genau hätte diese Reichweite? 
Gandalf escapes Isengard - The Lord of the Rings (HD) - YouTube

Und bedenke, dies war nur eine Motte!


----------



## Exar-K (16. Januar 2014)

Ich schätze mal, dass ich von den Diskutanten hier der Einzige bin, der Mario und Rayman auch gespielt hat (inkl. aller neueren Teile) und nicht nur von grauer Theorie und Vermutungen berichtet. Nun könnte ich jetzt was dazu sagen, aber da dies wohl vergebene Liebesmüh wäre, spare ich mir die Zeit einfach mal. 





Spoiler






sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und die von dir genannten Ableger (bis auf das 3D World) habe ich mal beim nem Freund angespielt, aber Lust verging schon ziemlich schnell.





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Letzte muss das erste Galaxy gewesen sein. Teil 2 hab ich irgendwann abgebrochen, weil da schnell die Luft raus war.


 Durchgespielt, kurz angespielt, ja was denn nun?


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Januar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ähm, wie hoch war der Turm nochmal und welche Fernwaffe genau hätte diese Reichweite?
> Gandalf escapes Isengard - The Lord of the Rings (HD) - YouTube
> 
> Und bedenke, dies war nur eine Motte!


 Mordor ist aber wohl doch etwas besser und stärker gerüstet.  Trolle, jede Menge Katapulte (die Isengard ganz offenkundig nicht hatte) usw. Und Mordor ist auch deutlich größer als Isengard. 

Aber soweit ich mich entsinne, wurden die Adler von Tolkien auch so beschrieben, dass sie zwar hier und dort dem guten Gandalf helfen, aber sich aus den Geschicken der Welt doch eher raus halten. Und solche Kollegen darum zu bitten, in ein Land wie Mordor zu fliegen, direkt auf einen aktiven, ständig lodernden Vulkan zu, wäre doch sehr anmaßend.  Zumal die Adler sicher danach auch (wie die Nazgul im Film) von einigen Gesteinsbrocken getroffen werden würden, wenn sie Pech haben.


----------



## golani79 (16. Januar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und solche Kollegen darum zu bitten, in ein Land wie Mordor zu fliegen, direkt auf einen aktiven, ständig lodernden Vulkan zu, wäre doch sehr anmaßend.



Die Adler sind am Ende ja auch die Rettungsmission geflogen - hätten sie so auch gleich reinfliegen können


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die Adler sind am Ende ja auch die Rettungsmission geflogen - hätten sie so auch gleich reinfliegen können



Ich denke, es hilft ungemein, wenn man sich einmal die Denk- und Handlungsweise der zamonischen Rettungssaurier vor Augen führt. Gut, Walter Moers ist zwar kein Tolkien, aber vielleicht hatte der britische Professor ja für die Adler ähnliche Ideen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die Adler sind am Ende ja auch die Rettungsmission geflogen - hätten sie so auch gleich reinfliegen können


 Aber da war der größte Knall ja schon vorbei. Es war also sicherer.


----------



## Lukecheater (16. Januar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich mal wieder Dragon Age : Origins rausgekramt. Wirklich erstaunlich gelungen - wohl das letzte wirklich gute RPG aus dem Hause BioWare.


 
Da Mass Effect 2 danach noch rauskam würde ICH das ganz klar verneinen...


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die Adler sind am Ende ja auch die Rettungsmission geflogen - hätten sie so auch gleich reinfliegen können


 
Falsch. Davor war Mordor gespickt mit Abwehrwaffen (gibt auch sowas wie Geschütze, Bogenschützen usw). Die Adler haben bei der Schlacht VOR den Toren Mordors die Nasgul besiegt und bei der Rettungsmission geholfen, NACHDEM Saurons Truppen zerstört waren. 

Die ganze Mission zum Schicksalsberg war ja darauf ausgelegt, sie geheim zu halten, damit Mordors Truppen sie nicht aufhalten. Man war der Meinung, dass eine geheime Mission erfolgsversprechender sei als ein "Frontalangriff", bei dem beispielsweise die Adler Frodo zum Schicksalsberg fliegen. Was soll das bringen, wenn dann dort vor dem Tor tausende Orks und Trolle usw warten und Frodo nicht durchkommt? Dann wird er besiegt und der Ring geht direkt an Sauron.

Soviel zum Logikvergleich...


----------



## Lukecheater (16. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Übrigens kommt das mit den Spielen auch daher, dass sie meist von Leuten bewertet werden, die das Genre geil finden und oft auch Vorgänger geil finden. Oder meinst du, dass die Wertungen für Bioshock Infinite auch so hoch gewesen wären, wenn das Spiel mehrheitlich von Leuten bewertet worden wären, die mit Shootern gar nichts anfangen können? Das unterscheidet übrigens auch noch den Filmkritiker vom Spielkritiker. Ein Filmkritiker bespricht normalerweise Film aller Genres, während Spielekritiker scheinbar ein Spezialistenjob ist, bei dem nur Fans des Genres zugelassen sind. Dass dabei zwangsweise fast nur gute Noten rauskommen können (wenn man sein Spiel nicht völlig versemmelt), liegt eigentlich auf der Hand....


 
Wie schwachsinnig wäre es denn auch bitte, wenn man jemanden z.B. den Battlefield Multiplayer testen lassen würde der gar nichts für Egoshooter und noch weniger für Multiplayer-Titel übrig hat?
Der Vergleich zur Filmkritik ist imho ein Äpfel-Birnen-Vergeleich


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Deutschen hat überhaupt nicht CDU gewählt und ich meinte mit einer überwiegenden Mehrheit 90% und mehr.


Ah, Haarspalterei! Dann noch genauer für dich: die Mehrheit der Deutschen, die auch gewählt haben, haben die CDU gewählt, und die überwiegende Mehrheit der Deutschen haben CDU oder SPD gewählt. So und jetzt halte dich fest: ich finde auch beide mies. 



> Aber ich sprach davon, tut mir Leid.


Schön für dich. Komisch nur, dass du auf einen Post von mir geantwortet hast und mir ging es nie darum. Aber wenns dir leid tut, bin ich mal nicht so und vergebe dir..

Du hast die Geschichte von Bioshock Infinite eben aber als faktisch schlecht dargestellt und davon ab, es gab auch Redakteure von der PCG die nicht diesem Genre "unterstellt" sind und die Geschichte ebenfalls gut fanden.



> Und mir ging es auch nicht um irgendwelche Leute, sondern ausschließlich welche professionell sich mit Computerspielen beschäftigen und da ist es sehr selten dass gerade bei einem so subjektiven Thema wie die Geschichte es eine so einhellige Meinung gibt.


Das macht überhaupt keinen Unterschied. In der Wissenschaft gibt es ein Prinzip, das nennt sich "Argument". Die Berufung auf andere bzw. sogar noch auf angebliche professionelle Meinungen ist ein unzulässiges Argument, ein Trick. Wenn du mir schon beweisen willst (was du ja scheinbar vorhast), dass die Story von Infinte gut ist, dann versuche das doch mal mit Argumenten zur Abwechslung. Ich habe nämlich - im Gegensatz zu gefühlt 90% deiner "professionellen Kritiker" auch dargelegt, WARUM ich die Story nicht so gut fand und das in mehr als nur einem halben Nebensatz....also bleib mir weg mit deinem "Die Mehrheit ist aber anderer Meinung" Unsinn. Das ist nun wirklich einfach lächerlich...


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wie schwachsinnig wäre es denn auch bitte, wenn man jemanden z.B. den Battlefield Multiplayer testen lassen würde der gar nichts für Egoshooter und noch weniger für Multiplayer-Titel übrig hat?
> Der Vergleich zur Filmkritik ist imho ein Äpfel-Birnen-Vergeleich


 
Nein, finde ich nicht. Warum sollte jemand, der keine Komödien mag, diese nicht auch bewerten dürfen und warum sollte ihn das von einem Spieletester unterscheiden?

Ein professioneller Spielekritiker sollte in der Lage sein, alle Spiele testen und beurteilen zu können bzw. generell einen breit gefächerten Geschmack haben. Und wenn man etwas nicht mag, dann sollte man das auch aussprechen dürfen.

Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass die Spielebranche hier noch unglaublich rückschrittlich ist im Vergleich zur Filmbranche oder Literatur...

Aber das hängt natürlich auch damit zusammen, wie man "Kritik" bzw. "Kritiker" definiert. Was wir häufig haben, sind Spieletester, die irgendwas zocken, was ihnen auch grundsätzlich gefällt, dann die Technik checken und ihre Liste abarbeiten, ob auch das Genre getroffen wurde und dann abschließend noch einen kurzen Kommentar dazu abgeben, ob es ihren persönlichen Geschmack auch wirklich getroffen hat. Das ist für mich keine richtige Kritik. Darf natürlich jeder gerne anders sehen....


----------



## Lukecheater (16. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein, finde ich nicht. Warum sollte jemand, der keine Komödien mag, diese nicht auch bewerten dürfen und warum sollte ihn das von einem Spieletester unterscheiden?
> 
> Ein professioneller Spielekritiker sollte in der Lage sein, alle Spiele testen und beurteilen zu können bzw. generell einen breit gefächerten Geschmack haben. Und wenn man etwas nicht mag, dann sollte man das auch aussprechen dürfen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde halt, dass ein Spiel nur von jemandem getestet werden sollte, der mit dem Spielsystem und Eingabesystem zu Recht kommt. Ein Tester der ein Spiel aus der Laune herraus total zerreist, weil er kein Fan des Genres ist würde mE keinem was bringen, da ich nicht wissen will warum jemand etwas kacke findet, was er vorher schon nicht besonders gemocht hat. Demzufolge würde ich auch als Spieletester keine Flugsimulationen o.ä. testen wollen, da das ein Genre wäre mit dem ich nichts anfangen kann und ich nicht wüsste wo der Mehrwert dann für jemanden bestehen würde wenn er meine Meinung dazu hört...


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich finde halt, dass ein Spiel nur von jemandem getestet werden sollte, der mit dem Spielsystem und Eingabesystem zu Recht kommt. Ein Tester der ein Spiel aus der Laune herraus total zerreist, weil er kein Fan des Genres ist würde mE keinem was bringen, da ich nicht wissen will warum jemand etwas kacke findet, was er vorher schon nicht besonders gemocht hat. Demzufolge würde ich auch als Spieletester keine Flugsimulationen o.ä. testen wollen, da das ein Genre wäre mit dem ich nichts anfangen kann und ich nicht wüsste wo der Mehrwert dann für jemanden bestehen würde wenn er meine Meinung dazu hört...


 
Naja, bei extremen Nischentiteln muss man vielleicht jemanden nehmen, der mit der Eingabe zurechtkommt. Aber bei den üblichen Mainstreamtiteln wie Shooter oder Slasher braucht man keine besonderen Kenntnisse oder Skills, um das normal spielen zu können. Zumal nicht, wenn man das beruflich macht.... 

Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man aus einer Kritik sehr wohl herauslesen kann, ob es sich um einen "unberechtigten" Verriss handelt oder ob es sich um eine ernsthafte Kritik handelt, die sich eben nicht scheut, das jeweilige Spiel in einen größeren Zusammenhang zu stellen und es tiefer zu betrachten, als einfach eine Genre+Technik-Checkliste abzuklappern...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Durchgespielt, kurz angespielt, ja was denn nun?


 Also, dann eben noch mal ausführlich (und hoffentlich lückenlos):
Hatte damals alle GB-Titel in meiner Sammlung. Vom ersten Super Mario Land bis zu Wario Land. Waren gute Spiele, wobei ich den Erstling aus heutiger Sicht eher mäßig einstufen würde.
NES - Alle Marios beim Onkel duchgespielt. Besitzen aktuell sogar noch die GB Advance-Varianten davon, die man über den Modulschaft des DS nutzen kann.
SNES - Das Gerät mitsamt Unmengen SNES-Titeln vom besten Schulfreund geliehen bekommen. Bis auf dieses eine Spiel (Wie hieß dieser eine Titel mit dieser Papierschnitt-Optik ? Ist mir gerade entfallen, sorry, ist zu lange her...) alles geschafft.
N64 - Gehörte damals meiner Schwester... Tja... Das berühmt-berüchtigte Mario64, der erste Hass-Titel dieses Franchise (und die DS-Version ist in Sachen Steuerung sogar noch schlimmer)
Gamecube - Super Mario Sunshine... Auch ein ziemlicher Graus, weil die Kamera einen wahnsinnig machte. Kann mich nur nicht entsinnen wer mir damals die Konsole zeitweise gegeben hat...
GB Advance- Naja, kann man sich schenken, für dieses System gabs hauptsächlich Updates alter (S)NES-Klassiker, heisst siehe oben. Einige Module haben wir heute noch im Gebrauch mit dem DS.
WII - Das erste Mario Galaxy hab ich definitiv durchgezockt, das Zweite hab ich nur angespielt. Der Arbeitskollege hat es mir vor ein Paar Jahren mal über einige Wochen überlassen.  Beide sind sich so ähnlich, da hab ich in meinem ersten Post was durcheinander gehauen...
DS - New Super Mario Bros. Besitzen wir und war wie gesagt kein wirklich schwerer, wenig umfangreicher Ableger.

Kurzum: Seit dem N64-Debut sind Mario und ich keine Freunde mehr. Ich mag ihn einfach nicht mehr, obwohl die 80er und 90er Jahre eine schöne Zeit mit ihm waren.

Bei Rayman war das anders. Das Debut-Spiel war damals ein zuckersüßer Hingucker, für ein Jump'n Run aber etwas sperrig. Figur bewegte sich zu gemächlich, allgemein fehlte dem Spiel richtiges Tempo. Aber seit Teil 2 hat er sich zu meinem persönlichen Genre-König entwickelt und mit jedem weiteren Titel nur noch weiter gefestigt. Legends ist da das momentane Sahnehäubchen, und dabei hab ich nur ein Bruchteil des Spiels gesehen.


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

Mal was anderes: hat eigentlich schon jemand das neue Spellforce 2 Add-On (alleine lauffähig) gekauft/gezockt? Kann das frühere Glanzzeiten der Reihe erreichen? IM RTS-Genre ist ja sonst im Augenblick nicht so viel los... 

Save 10% on SpellForce 2 - Demons of the Past on Steam

Hab auch eher durch Zufall (Steamtweet) davon erfahren...


----------



## Lukecheater (16. Januar 2014)

Bin jetzt mit der Hauptmission von *Torchlight II *durch. Ein wirklich genialer Titel. Das Gameplay ist schnörkellos und man komt in einen sehr schönen Flow, da man durch den tierischen Begleiter noch ncihtmal das questen unterbrechen muss, weil die Taschen voll sind oder Tränke all gehen. Begleiter in die Stadt schicken, fertig.. das effektreiche Kampfsystem fand ich auch sehr gelungen, aber man hat auch im späteren Verlauf schnell mal eine schlechte Übersicht, tragisch ist das aber nicht.

Als nächstes werde ich wohl Dead Space zu Ende bringen. Ist ja glaub ich auch nicht sooo lang...


----------



## MisterSmith (17. Januar 2014)

@LordCrash
Ich will *dir* gar nichts beweisen, du hast indirekt nach dem Unterschied zu Bonkic gefragt, und für mich ist es genau dies, ganz einfach.

Und was Herr der Ringe betrifft, zum einen beziehe ich mich nur auf den Film und zum annderen war dies auch nur ein Beispiel. Außerdem wie oft war den Frodo in Lebensgefahr, dieser geniale Plan war eine Schnapsidee. 

Und zumindest in dem HdR Film fliegt der Vogel über den Bergspitzen, so hoch kommt auch kein Geschütz bzw. am Ende mit einer viel zu langsamen Geschwindigkeit.

Wer mutig ist kann ja mal versuchen mit einem Bogen einen Pfeil relativ Senkrecht in die Luft zu schießen und wird sehen was passiert.  

Jedenfalls die Welt bzw. Mittelerde würde untergehen und dies soll kein Grund sein Gandalf bzw. Frodo zu helfen, bar jeder Logik.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Januar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wer mutig ist kann ja mal versuchen mit einem Bogen einen Pfeil relativ Senkrecht in die Luft zu schießen und wird sehen was passiert.


 
falls es sich jemand nicht vorstellen kann 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4l35ovGwy0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Januar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @LordCrash
> Ich will *dir* gar nichts beweisen, du hast indirekt nach dem Unterschied zu Bonkic gefragt, und für mich ist es genau dies, ganz einfach.


 Das mag schon sein, nur hast du dann von Anfang an meinen Post missverstanden. Aber ist ja auch egal, da ich ja gar nicht mit dir gesprochen hatte...


----------



## MisterSmith (17. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das mag schon sein, nur hast du dann von Anfang an meinen Post missverstanden.


Was heißt hier deinen Post? Ich habe zitiert auf was ich mich beziehe, eigentlich bei allen Beiträgen bis auf den Letzten.


> Aber ist ja auch egal, da ich ja gar nicht mit dir gesprochen hatte...


Willkommen in der Welt der Internetforen, wo es üblich ist auf einen Kommentar zu antworten, auch wenn man nicht angesprochen wurde.  

Ich spiele im Moment übrigens nichts, aber warte auf den Release von Divinity: Original Sin.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Januar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Deutschen hat überhaupt nicht CDU gewählt und ich meinte mit einer überwiegenden Mehrheit 90% und mehr.


 
Naja wer nicht wählen gegangen ist braucht sich hinterher aber auch nicht über das Wahlergebnis aufregen... Das ist etwas schizophren.


----------



## Enisra (17. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja wer nicht wählen gegangen ist braucht sich hinterher aber auch nicht über das Wahlergebnis aufregen... Das ist etwas schizophren.


 
wer nicht wählen geht, hat auch kein Recht dazu, weil er sich aktiv dazu entschieden hat, passiv all die zu wählen, die er nicht will


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Januar 2014)

Darf ich an das Thema des Threads erinnern? 

Zurück zum Thema, bevor es hier noch politisch wird.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Januar 2014)

Ich spiele gerade den Schrei nach Freiheit DLC von AC4 mit Adewale in der Hauptrolle und bisher angenehm überrascht. Adewale ist ja schonmal ein mindest doppelt so guter Charakter wie Kenway...


----------



## Enisra (17. Januar 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Darf ich an das Thema des Threads erinnern?
> 
> Zurück zum Thema, bevor es hier noch politisch wird.


 
aber sonst kann ich nichts schreiben, außer vielleicht das ich zu viel TES zocke


----------



## tapferertoaser (17. Januar 2014)

Metal Gear Rising Vengenace. Kann nur sagen klare Empfehlung gerade bei dem Preis. Es gibt echte keinen der Bosskämpfe wo ich nicht hinterher am ganze Körper gezittert hab vor Adrenalin.  Einfach geil.


----------



## Monalye (18. Januar 2014)

Darf ich kurz "klugscheissen" bitte, es verleitet grade so 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade den Schrei nach Freiheit DLC von AC4 mit Adewale in der Hauptrolle und bisher angenehm überrascht. Adewale ist ja schonmal ein mindest doppelt so guter Charakter wie *als* Kenway...


----------



## Enisra (18. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Darf ich kurz "klugscheissen" bitte, es verleitet grade so


 
wobei im Kurpälzischen kennt man auch die Konjunktion "als wie"


----------



## LordCrash (18. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Darf ich kurz "klugscheissen" bitte, es verleitet grade so


Ich hatte zuerst ein als dastehen. Klang aber noch seltsamer als das wie (jaja, verwirrend).... 


Liegt wahrscheinlich an meiner schwäbischen Herkunft....


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2014)

Naja Ihr Schwaben habt ja einen Spruch "Wir können alles außer Hochdeutsch".


----------



## LordCrash (18. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja Ihr Schwaben habt ja einen Spruch "Wir können alles außer Hochdeutsch".


 
Da ist was dran... 

Für einen Schwaben schlage ich mich aber ganz gut, denke ich....


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2014)

Gerade *Assassin's Creed 2* durchgespielt. War schon deutlich besser als der 1.Teil und mit einem überraschenden Ende, fand ich zumindest.
Jetzt mach ich mich an Brotherhood.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2014)

Wenn Dich das Ende von AC2 überrascht hat dann warte mal auf das Ende von Brotherhood oder AC3.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn Dich das Ende von AC2 überrascht hat dann warte mal auf das Ende von Brotherhood oder AC3.


 
Oder das Ende des Prologs von AC3.... 

Brotherhoods knüpft direkt an AC2 an, sollte dir also also auch gut gefallen, Shadow.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2014)

Jepp. Der Prolog von AC3 ist ebenfalls ein Kandidat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2014)

Na dann bin ich schon sehr gespannt. Das ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen, dass es direkt dort weitergeht, wo der 2.Teil aufgehört hat. Was mir ja immer sehr gut gefällt. Wie sie das alte Szenario darstellen, die ganzen Gebäude, wie die Menschen leben und so. Ich find' das immer sehr faszinierend. Gestern war ich z.B. noch im Kolosseum in Rom und hab mir da alles angeschaut. Wie eine große Besichtigungstour, nur in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Enisra (18. Januar 2014)

naja
Das Problem beim Prolog von AC3 war nur, das man wusste wer der Hauptcharakter ist
Und wenn schon weißt das da nen Twist kommt, ist der schon nicht mehr so gut

Eigentlich muss man sich schon fragen, warum man beim schreiben der Story nicht auch die Berichterstattung im Sinn hat


----------



## LordCrash (18. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> Das Problem beim Prolog von AC3 war nur, das man wusste wer der Hauptcharakter ist
> Und wenn schon weißt das da nen Twist kommt, ist der schon nicht mehr so gut
> 
> Eigentlich muss man sich schon fragen, warum man beim schreiben der Story nicht auch die Berichterstattung im Sinn hat


 
Shadow sollte sich gleich noch mal bei dir bedanken, dass du ihn noch mit der Nase drauf stößt...


----------



## golani79 (19. Januar 2014)

Saints Row IV durch im Coop - war wieder herrlich abgedreht.

Leider teilweise ein wenig krass verbuggt, aber insgesamt hats Spaß gemacht!
Haben das Free-Weekend auf Steam genutzt


----------



## Chemenu (20. Januar 2014)

Gestern Abend mal wieder Mass Effect weitergespielt. Bin nun offiziell Spectre, allerdings immer noch auf der Citadel. Und ich denke da werd ich auch noch ein paar Minuten mehr verbringen. Auf bzw. in der Citadel wird man regelrecht mit Nebenquests zugesch*****. ^^
Wenn das erst der "Prolog" war, wie lang dauert dann das restliche Spiel noch?


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Gestern Abend mal wieder Mass Effect weitergespielt. Bin nun offiziell Spectre, allerdings immer noch auf der Citadel. Und ich denke da werd ich auch noch ein paar Minuten mehr verbringen. Auf bzw. in der Citadel wird man regelrecht mit Nebenquests zugesch*****. ^^
> Wenn das erst der "Prolog" war, wie lang dauert dann das restliche Spiel noch?


 
na, nett lang, so 55h vielleicht


----------



## Chemenu (20. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> na, nett lang, so 55h vielleicht


 Gut zu wissen, dann hab ich es ja in ca. 2,5 Jahren durch!  

Btw, für die ewig langen Aufzugfahrten gehören die Entwickler bestraft.
Ein mal über die Treppen ins oberste Stockwerk des Burj Khalifa laufen wäre m.M.n. fair.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dann hab ich es ja in ca. 2,5 Jahren durch!


 
ja gut, vielleicht kannst du ein dreiviertel Jahr sparen wenn einfach nicht alle Planetenmissionen machst, dabei hast dir schon ein kurzes RPG ausgesucht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> na, nett lang, so 55h vielleicht


 Teil 1 ??? Also 30 - 35 Stunden vielleicht, aber 55 ?? Soviel Nebenbeschäftigung hat das Spiel eigentlich nicht. Jedenfalls nichts Lohnenswertes.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Teil 1 ??? Also 30 - 35 Stunden vielleicht, aber 55 ?? Soviel Nebenbeschäftigung hat das Spiel eigentlich nicht. Jedenfalls nichts Lohnenswertes.


 
naja, ich spiel spiele halt auch gerne mal tot


----------



## MichaelG (20. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Teil 1 ??? Also 30 - 35 Stunden vielleicht, aber 55 ?? Soviel Nebenbeschäftigung hat das Spiel eigentlich nicht. Jedenfalls nichts Lohnenswertes.


 
Mit Planeten scannen, Planetenmissionen, Nebenmissionen, Gesprächen (die man nicht abbrechen sollte) kann sich da schon was zusammenballen an Spielstunden. Allerdings würde ich jetzt nicht wetten, ob es 40 oder 55 h gewesen sind.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2014)

also ME1 hat so 104h auf der Uhr für 2 mal durchgespielt + 2-3 mal neu angefangen


----------



## Exar-K (20. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> also ME1 hat so 104h auf der Uhr für 2 mal durchgespielt + 2-3 mal neu angefangen


 Ihr habt eindeutig zuviel Zeit. 
Ich wäre schon froh, wenn ich meine offenen Titel nur _einmal_ durchspielen könnte.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ihr habt eindeutig zuviel Zeit.
> Ich wäre schon froh, wenn ich meine offenen Titel nur _einmal_ durchspielen könnte.


 
Advanced Time Managment
Außerdem hilft es auch wenn man nur 4h Schlaf braucht


----------



## Exar-K (20. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem hilft es auch wenn man nur 4h Schlaf braucht


 Manchmal kriege ich das auch hin, aber in der Regel ist es dann doch etwas länger.
Momentan geht der Bedarf krankheitsbedingt aber eher Richtung zweistelliger Stundenzahl.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2014)

Dann zeig mir mal das ATM ... 

Im Grunde komme ich meistens nur am So zum Zocken, dann aber 2-3h am Stück. Über Jahre bin ich auch mit nur 4h Schlaf ausgekommen, da war ich aber auch jünger. Jetzt gibt es Phasen, da bin ich selbst nach 6-7h Schlaf super müde, dann wiederum nach 5h hellwach und fit.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal das ATM ...
> 
> Im Grunde komme ich meistens nur am So zum Zocken, dann aber 2-3h am Stück. Über Jahre bin ich auch mit nur 4h Schlaf ausgekommen, da war ich aber auch jünger. Jetzt gibt es Phasen, da bin ich selbst nach 6-7h Schlaf super müde, dann wiederum nach 5h hellwach und fit.


 Ich bin immer total fertig, egal ob 2 oder 18 Stunden Schlaf. 

ME werde ich definitiv nur ein mal durchspielen, denn danach kommen ja noch Teil 2 und 3.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Januar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich bin immer total fertig, egal ob 2 oder 18 Stunden Schlaf.
> 
> ME werde ich definitiv nur ein mal durchspielen, denn danach kommen ja noch Teil 2 und 3.


 Dann reserve dir nochmal 60 - 80 Stunden. Und ausreichenden Schlaf dazu.  

Apropos Schlaf: 5-6 Stunden ist so mein Schnitt. Damit komme ich am besten klar. Nur am WE bleib ich gerne länger auf der Matraze liegen.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...] Nur am WE bleib ich gerne länger auf der Matraze liegen.


 ... find ich jetzt nicht korrekt von dir!

Deine Freundin hat auch einen Namen und nicht nur Matratze!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... find ich jetzt nicht korrekt von dir!
> 
> Deine Freundin hat auch einen Namen und nicht nur Matratze!


 1. Frau, nicht Freundin. Ich hab den "Heirats-Scheiss" (dein O-Ton !) schon lange hinter mir. 
2. Beim Löffeln lieg ich neben ihr, nicht auf ihr.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 2. Beim Löffeln lieg ich neben ihr, nicht auf ihr.


 Würde auch kurios unmuten wenn Du auf ihr liegend deine Cornflakes löffeln würdest. ^^


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Würde auch kurios unmuten wenn Du auf ihr liegend deine Cornflakes löffeln würdest. ^^


 
nicht wenn man grade Hot Shots 2 nach"spielt"


----------



## Chemenu (21. Januar 2014)

Ich tu mich teilweise echt verdammt schwer mit Mass Effect. Bei ein paar Kämpfen wurde mir grad so derbe der Hintern aufgerissen. Ich glaub eine Stelle auf Noveria (Rückweg von den  Synthetic Insights Büros) musste ich 20 mal wiederholen. 
Ich frag mich echt warum mein Squad nicht selbständig in Deckung geht. Oder wenigstens in Bewegung bleibt... die stehen einfach da und lassen sich beschießen. 
Und wozu kann ich eigentlich die Spezielfähigkeiten der Squadmember anklicken wenn diese dann nicht aktiviert werden? 
So ganz hab ich das Spiel noch nicht überrissen...


----------



## Enisra (21. Januar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich tu mich teilweise echt verdammt schwer mit Mass Effect. Bei ein paar Kämpfen wurde mir grad so derbe der Hintern aufgerissen. Ich glaub eine Stelle auf Noveria (Rückweg von den  Synthetic Insights Büros) musste ich 20 mal wiederholen.
> Ich frag mich echt warum mein Squad nicht selbständig in Deckung geht. Oder wenigstens in Bewegung bleibt... die stehen einfach da und lassen sich beschießen.
> Und wozu kann ich eigentlich die Spezielfähigkeiten der Squadmember anklicken wenn diese dann nicht aktiviert werden?
> So ganz hab ich das Spiel noch nicht überrissen...


 
ja gibts denen eigentlich auch Kommandos?


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2014)

Gibts afaik. Deckung gehen, Spezialfähigkeiten einsetzen... Bin aber nicht sicher ob auch beim 1. Teil. Denke aber ja.


----------



## Chemenu (21. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gibts denen eigentlich auch Kommandos?


 Na viel ist da nicht wirklich zu geben. Wie gesagt, in Deckung gehen sie nicht wirklich und wenn ich die Spezialfähigkeiten anklicke passiert nix. Die leuchten zwar kurz grün auf aber haben scheinbar keine Wirkung. 

Das größte Problem ist aber dass die in der Regel nach 2 Sek. Kampf tot umfallen. Inzwischen kann ich sie zum Glück wiederbeleben. Aber wirklich motivierend sind diese One-Shot-Kills nicht gerade. 

Und ja, ihre Ausrüstung (Waffen, Munition, Rüstung) verbessere ich auch immer sobald ich bessere Gegenstände gefunden habe.

# Edit
Hab grad gesehen dass die Squadmember ihre Spezialfähigkeiten automatisch benutzen. Kann man in den Optionen ändern.
Dann frag ich mich aber echt warum die teilweise so schnell ex gehen...


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2014)

Aalso. Ich hab mal bei mir nachgesenen: Über die Taste Taktik HUD hast Du Zugriff. Allerdings nur Befehle wie vorrücken, Position halten und die Spezialfähigkeiten. Also immer achten wo Deine Truppen sich befinden und wenn sie eine gute Position haben Befehl Position halten. Garrus z.B. kann gezielte Schüsse abgeben und dann versuchen das Feuer auf sich zu ziehen. Das ist momentan der einzige Rat, den ich Dir geben kann. Und immer in Bewegung bleiben.

Die Spezialfähigkeiten müssen sich nach Einsatz auch erst wieder aufladen. D.h. sie stehen nicht ständig zur Verfügung. Und bei der Charakteraufwertung auf Dir wichtige Dinge achten. Je nachdem wie Du den Charakter einsetzen willst.


PS: Bezüglich aktuell spielen: Bei mir läuft gerade The Bureau - X-Com Declassified. Sehr atmosphärisch gemacht. 60er Jahre Stil mit Alien-Mix. Macht durchaus Laune, auch wenn die KI der Teamkameraden durchaus besser sein könnte.


----------



## Chemenu (21. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aalso. Ich hab mal bei mir nachgesenen: Über die Taste Taktik HUD hast Du Zugriff. Allerdings nur Befehle wie vorrücken, Position halten und die Spezialfähigkeiten. Also immer achten wo Deine Truppen sich befinden und wenn sie eine gute Position haben Befehl Position halten. *Garrus z.B. kann gezielte Schüsse abgeben und dann versuchen das Feuer auf sich zu ziehen.* Das ist momentan der einzige Rat, den ich Dir geben kann. Und immer in Bewegung bleiben.
> 
> Die Spezialfähigkeiten müssen sich nach Einsatz auch erst wieder aufladen. D.h. sie stehen nicht ständig zur Verfügung. Und bei der Charakteraufwertung auf Dir wichtige Dinge achten. Je nachdem wie Du den Charakter einsetzen willst.


 Genau das ist mein Problem. An besagter Stelle stand ich nach Ende einer Konversation ca. 6 Gegnern gegenüber. Und zwar erst mal ohne Deckung. Den Befehl "Gehe zu Position X" kann man nur erteilen während das Spiel läuft. Allerdings war Garrus meist schon nach 2 Sek. tot weil die Gegner mit besagten One-Shot-Kills aufwarten. Ich hatte gar nicht die Chance ihn irgendwo hinzuschicken. Bin auch selbst ein paar mal drauf gegangen weil ich versucht hab erst mal in Deckung zu gehen und dann aus der Deckung zu schießen. Das hat allerdings nicht wirklich funktioniert. Erst als ich direkt zu Beginn des Gefechts drei Granaten geworfen hatte konnte ich die Situation lösen... 
Am Anfang hatte ich solche Probleme nicht, aber seit ich auf diesem Planeten bin hat der Schwierigkeitsgrad doch enorm angezogen.

Und mit dem "in Bewegung bleiben", das würde ich gerne. Nur leider ist dafür aber grad fast kein Platz, muss mir meinen Weg durch enge Gänge und kleine Räume bahnen.  Ich will einfach nur noch weg von diesem drecks Planeten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Januar 2014)

DIe täglichen Herausforderungen bei* "Rayman Legends"* sind wirklich cool. 

Frage hier an alle: Wer hätte Lust auf ein Paar *Kung Foot*-Spiele ? Jeder kann sich bei mir per PN melden. Hätte tierisch Bock drauf gegen andere zu bolzen.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Genau das ist mein Problem. An besagter Stelle stand ich nach Ende einer Konversation ca. 6 Gegnern gegenüber. Und zwar erst mal ohne Deckung. Den Befehl "Gehe zu Position X" kann man nur erteilen während das Spiel läuft. Allerdings war Garrus meist schon nach 2 Sek. tot weil die Gegner mit besagten One-Shot-Kills aufwarten. Ich hatte gar nicht die Chance ihn irgendwo hinzuschicken. Bin auch selbst ein paar mal drauf gegangen weil ich versucht hab erst mal in Deckung zu gehen und dann aus der Deckung zu schießen. Das hat allerdings nicht wirklich funktioniert. Erst als ich direkt zu Beginn des Gefechts drei Granaten geworfen hatte konnte ich die Situation lösen...
> Am Anfang hatte ich solche Probleme nicht, aber seit ich auf diesem Planeten bin hat der Schwierigkeitsgrad doch enorm angezogen.
> 
> Und mit dem "in Bewegung bleiben", das würde ich gerne. Nur leider ist dafür aber grad fast kein Platz, muss mir meinen Weg durch enge Gänge und kleine Räume bahnen.  Ich will einfach nur noch weg von diesem drecks Planeten.


 
War das die Mission, wo man die Wahl hatte, ob man den Gegner stellt oder ihn laufen läßt ?? Das ist wirklich tricky.


----------



## Chemenu (21. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> War das die Mission, wo man die Wahl hatte, ob man den Gegner stellt oder ihn laufen läßt ?? Das ist wirklich tricky.


 Nein, ich hatte keine Wahl. Alle verfügbaren Gesprächsoptionen endeten in einer Auseinandersetzung. 
Hier, die Schla*** war's: Kaira Stirling - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, Mass Effect 3, walkthroughs and more.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2014)

Ah so. Vom Sehen her erkenne ich die. Müßte echt mal wieder ME zocken.


----------



## Chemenu (21. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ah so. Vom Sehen her erkenne ich die. Müßte echt mal wieder ME zocken.


 Grad auf der von mir verlinkten Seite gelesen:


> The people Kaira brought with her are an immediate threat in the melee.  Stirling herself will also be dangerous, since she practices biotics.  Her favorite power is barrier; another member of her squad is also a biotic, who prefers throw.  As already stated, get rid of Stirling first because she is the hardest  fight, but don’t neglect the others because they will take you and your  squadmates quickly as well -- the humans with sniper rifles and turians  with shotguns are both quite dangerous. If you bring a biotic squad  member along, as soon as the fight starts task that squad member to use  Throw against Kaira. This will immobilize Kaira before she can get off a  single attack, making the fight considerably trivial. If you have the  ability, using Marksman in combination with Throw  on Kaira can end the fight in seconds. This should also help to clear  up all the hard-damage dealing opponents, such as the human snipers and  turian shotgunners, after killing Kaira. As you can see there isn’t a  lot of cover so use the little you have to your advantage.
> ...
> ...the upcoming Peak 15 Mission contains some of the most difficult combat encounters in the game.


Das erklärt so einiges. Mein Squad ist leider auch nicht wirklich optimal bzw. ausgeglichen besetzt (überwiegend Combat abilities). Den Fehler werd ich nicht nochmal machen. 
Aber danke für die Tipps!


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2014)

Ich würde eh immer versuchen ein Team mit gemischten Fähigkeiten einzusetzen. Dann kommst Du nicht in die Bredoille. Und wenn die Charaktere aufgewertet werden versuchen deren Stärken auszuarbeiten aber auch nicht vergessen, deren Schwächen durch Aufwertungen abzumildern. Ich hab da unter dem Strich die Punkte auf jede Fähigkeit verteilt. Jedoch auf die Stärken mehr als auf die Schwächen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2014)

Seltsam, ich hab ME1 ziemlich simpel in Erinnerung behalten. Obwohl ich mich selbst in Sachen RPGs irgendwo zwischen "Anfänger" und "leicht Fortgeschrittenen" sehen würde, kam ich in den Kämpfen locker klar. Und die Charaktere habe ich immer auf gut Dünken zusammengewürfelt.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (22. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich hab ME1 ziemlich simpel in Erinnerung behalten. Obwohl ich mich selbst in Sachen RPGs irgendwo zwischen "Anfänger" und "leicht Fortgeschrittenen" sehen würde, kam ich in den Kämpfen locker klar. Und die Charaktere habe ich immer auf gut Dünken zusammengewürfelt.


 
Das funktioniert in ME 1-3 auch wunderbar  Oder ich habs zufällig auch richtig gemacht. Ich hab halt nen bissle rumprobiert, welche Charaktere mir von den Fähigkeiten am besten gefallen oder ich sympathisch fand und die dann auch meist mitgenommen. Da die ME Reihe im Kampfpart doch stark nen 3rd Person Shooter ist, passt das auch alles. In Partyrollenspielen wie Dragon Age oder so, war das Gruppenmanagement sehr viel Komplexer als in ME.


----------



## Chemenu (22. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich hab ME1 ziemlich simpel in Erinnerung behalten. Obwohl ich mich selbst in Sachen RPGs irgendwo zwischen "Anfänger" und "leicht Fortgeschrittenen" sehen würde, kam ich in den Kämpfen locker klar. Und die Charaktere habe ich immer auf gut Dünken zusammengewürfelt.


 Ich dachte mir für die Mission auf Noveria (der ja als Problemzone bekannt ist) braucht man ordentlich Firepower und hab deshalb mein Squad haupstächlich auch mit Combat-Spezialisten besetzt (Ashley Williams und Garrus Vakarian). Das war wohl ein Fehler (wie ich später gemerkt habe), weil ich so nur rudimentäre Defense Fähigkeiten gegen Bio- und Tech-Attacken zur Verfügung habe.
Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären warum z.B. Garrus so schnell verreckt.

Vielleicht liegt es auch nur daran dass der automatische Einsatz der Fähigkeiten "suboptimal" ist, um es mal nett auszudrücken?
Wie habt ihr denn gespielt, alle Fähigkeiten der Squadmember selber aktiviert oder auch mit diesem Automatik-Modus?

Und stimmt es dass tote Squadmember nach Kampfende wiederbelebt werden so wie hier beschrieben?


> When a character's health is reduced to zero that character is killed.  At the end of combat, squad members will automatically revive, but if Commander Shepard's  health is depleted, you must reload an earlier save. Health can be  restored either by natural regeneration (though this happens very slowly  for non-Soldiers) or with medi-gel. If a character is killed they can be revived with Unity, with medi-gel if the Medic specialization is chosen, by entering the Mako, or by entering or exiting a building.



Dann könnt ich mir das ständige Neuladen sparen und erst mal versuchen allein die Gegner platt zu machen.
Das allein dürfte die Kämpfe schon wesentlich einfacher gestalten weil, wie gesagt, meistens ist das Problem nicht dass ich sterbe sondern ein oder beide Squadmember.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2014)

gestern und vorgestern mal 'ne runde *skydrift* (aus irgendnem bundle) gespielt.
macht überraschend viel spaß.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Januar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> meistens ist das Problem nicht dass ich sterbe sondern ein oder beide Squadmember.



Keine Sorge, die stehen nach dem Kampf wieder auf. 

In welche Richtung hast Du denn Deine(n) Shephard geskillt?  Wenn Du Ashley und Garrus dabei hast UND selbst auf "Soldat" geskillt bist, ergo keine biotischen Fähigkeiten einsetzen kannst, ist Dein Squad für Noveria nicht wirklich optimal zusammengestellt.


----------



## Chemenu (22. Januar 2014)

Ja, ich selbst bin auch Soldat. Ich dachte eben Rüstung und Feuerkraft gleichen das wieder aus, scheint aber nicht so ganz zu funktionieren.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Januar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ja, ich selbst bin auch Soldat. Ich dachte eben Rüstung und Feuerkraft gleichen das wieder aus, scheint aber nicht so ganz zu funktionieren.



Diversity makes the difference!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ja, ich selbst bin auch Soldat. Ich dachte eben Rüstung und Feuerkraft gleichen das wieder aus, scheint aber nicht so ganz zu funktionieren.


 Ich hab -  wenn ich mich noch recht zurückerinnere - immer zugesehen, dass im Team immer ein Biotik-Experte dabei war, während das andere Mitglied auf anderen Gebieten erfahren ist, meinetwegen auch waffenstark.

Wichtig ist aber auch, dass man sich öfters mal mit Nebenquests "aufhält", um sich entsprechend hochzuleveln. Tut man das nicht, hat man später mehr Schwierigkeiten wie ohne absolvierte Nebenaufgaben. So langweilig diese sich auch spielen, notwendig sind sie dennoch.


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2014)

ich muss allerdings sagen
Die Planetenerkundungen sind oft so Spannend, ich würde mir die Karte aufrufen und nur die interesanten Stellen anfahren


----------



## svd (22. Januar 2014)

Da ich mir auf Steam gerade das "Syberia Bundle" geholt habe, weil ich bisher noch nie dazugekomen bin, Teil 2 zu spielen, 
werde ich das nun nachholen. Ein kleines Adventure zwischendurch ist doch immer was Feines.

Und zumindest in meiner Erinnerung fand ich die Geschichte um Mammuts und Automaten, wenn manchmal auch recht gemächlich und langatmig, ganz nett. 
Sogar die deutsche Sprachausgabe war, bis auf ein paar der üblichen "Dorftrotttelstimmen", recht gelungen.
Mal gucken, wieviel von Teil 1 hängengeblieben ist. Und wie sich Teil 2 macht.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (23. Januar 2014)

Grad BF4-Singleplayer durch. Erstaunlich unschlecht  Gute Nacht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Sogar die deutsche Sprachausgabe war, bis auf ein paar der üblichen "Dorftrotttelstimmen", recht gelungen.


 Gerade die Sprachausgabe hat es mir schwer gemacht, bei diesem Spiel länger durchzuhalten. Ich lasse ja als totaler Adventure-Crack kaum ein Spiel meines Lieblingsgenres liegen, aber bei Syberia konnte ich mich einfach nicht zum Weiterspielen durchringen. Haben meine Ohren nicht ausgehalten.


----------



## svd (23. Januar 2014)

Ich hab's gerade auf Englisch laufen (das Original muss Französisch sein, oder?). Also, sehr viel besser als die DV ist es nicht.
In einigen Punkten ist sie dieser sogar unterlegen. So redet bei uns zB kein Charakter, der aus einem französischen Bergdorf stammen soll, mit Hillybilly Südstaatenakzent. 

Die "Mutter" und "Oscar" klingen sogar recht ähnlich. Naja, mal weitere Charaktere abwarten, sind ja bisher nicht sehr viele.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Januar 2014)

Spiele zurzeit *Port Royale 3*, auch wenn Ascaron sein Werk nicht mehr weiterführen konnte, behauptet es sich unter neuer Flagge erstaunlich gut. Das Handeln macht Spaß, teilweise süchtig und mit seinem, mit Kanonen beladenen, Konvoi auf Kaperfahrt zu gehen, begeistert wie in den Vorgängern. Die enthaltene Kampange ist kurzweilig und nett erzählt, stellt auch eine Art Tutorial dar, was jedoch kaum auffällt. 
Zwar gibt es keine wesentlichen Verbesserungen, die einen Kauf rechtfertigen würden, der 2.Teil ist einfach kaum gealtert. Ok, die Grafik ist für Port Royale-Verhältnisse richtig gut gelungen. Dennoch kommt man auf Anhieb in den gewohnten Spielfluss und wird zum gefürchteten Seefahrer der Karibik


----------



## Enisra (23. Januar 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Spiele zurzeit *Port Royale 3*, auch wenn Ascaron sein Werk nicht mehr weiterführen konnte,


 
tun sie doch 
Gaming Minds ist der Nachfolger von Ascaron

Allerdings, ich hab ja die Schicke CE, die auch kaum mehr gekostet hat und wo auch Teil 2 drin ist und naja, nein, nicht wirklich, also das ist schon ziemlich gealtert und spielt sich auch anderst


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> tun sie doch
> Gaming Minds ist der Nachfolger von Ascaron


 
Oh, hatte ich gar nicht gewusst
Danke


----------



## MichaelG (23. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ich hab's gerade auf Englisch laufen (das Original muss Französisch sein, oder?). Also, sehr viel besser als die DV ist es nicht.
> In einigen Punkten ist sie dieser sogar unterlegen. So redet bei uns zB kein Charakter, der aus einem französischen Bergdorf stammen soll, mit Hillybilly Südstaatenakzent.
> 
> Die "Mutter" und "Oscar" klingen sogar recht ähnlich. Naja, mal weitere Charaktere abwarten, sind ja bisher nicht sehr viele.


 
Jepp. Original ist französisch. Von Benoit Sokal. Beide Spiele lohnen sich echt. Warte derzeit sehnsüchtig auf Teil 3.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Januar 2014)

Ich kann nicht genau sagen warum, aber ich fand die meisten Stimmen in Syberia 1 & 2 richtig gut (vor allem Kate und Oscar). Die Aufnahmequalität ist nicht so toll und ein paar Nebenrollen sind ein wenig amateurhaft besetzt, aber insgesamt hab ich da schon weitaus schlimmeres gehört. Ohnehin gehören Syberia 1 & 2 für mich persönlich zu den besten Point & Click Adventures, die nach der Lucas Arts Ära erschienen sind.


Ich hab gestern mit *DSA: Blackguards* angefangen. Gefällt mir erstmal ziemlich gut, bin allerdings noch nicht allzu weit


Spoiler



(gerade nach 6 oder 7 Versuchen die Baroness vom Galgen geholt)


.

Die Kampfmechanik gefällt mir insgesamt sehr gut (sollte auch so sein, die taktischen Kämpfe stehen immerhin deutlich im Mittelpunkt des Spiels), der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist angenehm hoch (manche Kämpfe erscheinen zuerst beinahe unschaffbar, bis man die richtige Idee hat, dann ist es relativ problemlos machbar), Ausrüstung ist allerdings sehr teuer, finde ich, aber ich bin halt auch noch ziemlich am Anfang, wo Geld ja generell meist rar ist (bin froh, jetzt ca. 20 Dukaten zu haben). Story beginnt interessant, steht allerdings nicht so sehr im Vordergrund. Ich hätte mir da ein wenig Daedalic Point & Click Einfluss innerhalb der Städte gewünscht.

Ein wenig Kritik gibt's auch noch: Ich finde das Interface generell sehr unübersichtlich. Im Handelsmenü wird mal ein Preis eines Gegenstandes, den ich verkaufen will, angezeigt, mal nicht, ich hab keine Ahnung, wo angezeigt wird, ob ein Partymitglied eine Wunde hat oder nicht (manchmal wird's beim Heiler angezeigt, manchmal auch nicht), wenn ich in den Städten einen Lehrer anspreche, habe ich keine Ahnung, wo ich sehen kann, was dieser mir beibringen kann ... und diverse weitere Probleme dieser Art. Keines davon spielzerstörend, aber doch irgendwie nervig.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Allerdings, ich hab ja die Schicke CE, die auch kaum mehr gekostet hat und wo auch Teil 2 drin ist und naja, nein, nicht wirklich, also das ist schon ziemlich gealtert und spielt sich auch anderst


 
Naja, so viel anders spielt es sich nicht, solang man die Kämpfe zu See und zu Land außenvor lässt, das hat für mich nur der erste Teil am besten gelöst, volle Gewalt über bis zu 10 Schiffen und auf in den Kampf.
Sonst das Handelssystem orientiert sich doch stark an den Vorgängern, ich fand mich sofort wieder zurecht. Auch das Aufbauen verschiedener Produktionsstätten wurde kaum verändert, ein paar Häuser, Plantagen, eine gute Handelsroute und der Rubel rollt


----------



## MichaelG (23. Januar 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht genau sagen warum, aber ich fand die meisten Stimmen in Syberia 1 & 2 richtig gut (vor allem Kate und Oscar). Die Aufnahmequalität ist nicht so toll und ein paar Nebenrollen sind ein wenig amateurhaft besetzt, aber insgesamt hab ich da schon weitaus schlimmeres gehört. Ohnehin gehören Syberia 1 & 2 für mich persönlich zu den besten Point & Click Adventures, die nach der Lucas Arts Ära erschienen sind.


 
Die "Nachfolger" Sinking Island und Paradise waren aber auch sehr gut. Halt typisch Sokal


----------



## svd (27. Januar 2014)

Sollte zwar schon seit mind. 2 Stunden schlafen, musste aber unbedingt noch "Syberia 1" durchspielen. Ein charmantes kleines Adventure.
Obwohl nur 800x600 aufgelöst, sind die liebevoll gezeichneten und animierten Hintergrundbilder immer noch hübsch anzusehen, auch wenn sie Anti-Aliasing vertragen könnten.

Die Animationen, vor allem die der Haupptfigur, sind recht hakelig, da die Skripts für Übergänge oder Aktionen nur an einer bestimmten Stelle ausgelöst werden und die Figur, falls sich in unmittelbarer Nähe befindend, dorthin zappelt. Und Spieler müssen sich auf viel Backtracking gefasst machen. Der Weg von "der Mauer" bis zum "Labor" wird fast zwanzig Bilder lang sein, hehe.
Die Synchronisation ist, wie gesagt, recht gut, wenngleich, sowohl auf Deutsch, als auch Englisch, mit Ausreißern bei der Besetzung oder Inkonsequenz bei der Betonung.

Persönlich unterhalb der "Longest Journey" eingeordnet, war's aber eine schöne und unterhaltsame Reise in die Vergangenheit.
Freue mich schon auf Teil 2.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Januar 2014)

Ich hab gerade Assassin's Creed Brotherhood durch. Beim Ende dachte man ja wirklich nur: "Was zur Hölle?". Natürlich verrat ich nichts, falls es hier noch jemand nicht gespielt haben sollte. Generell hat mir das Spiel ziemlich gut gefallen. Kamen ja ein paar neue Sachen auch hinzu. Beispielsweise das Aufbauen der Geschäfte und Investieren darin, man konnte neue Assassinen dazu gewinnen und sie auf Reisen schicken oder zum Kampf rufen. Negativ aufgefallen ist mir allerdings teilweise die Schleicherei. Die funktioniert nicht so gut wie bei einem Splinter Cell oder einem Thief und wenn man kurz entdeckt/gesehen wird, ist man schnell bei der Desynchronisation und muss das nochmal machen. Das ist nicht so toll.
So jetzt bin ich am Installieren von Revelations und schon sehr gespannt, wie es da in der Geschichte weitergehen mag.


----------



## -Atlanter- (29. Januar 2014)

Ich piele zurzeit Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance und Mass Effect 3.

Dem etwas kritischen PCG-Test zu Metal Gear Rising kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen. Die 20€ für das Spiel halte ich durchaus für fair, wenn bedenkt, dass auch noch zahlriche VR Missionen und alle DLCs inkl. 2 Story-DLCs enthalten sind.

Mir hat das Spiel recht gut gefallen. Allerdings ärgere ich mich etwas darüber, das ich das Spiel nur halbwegs meistern konnte. Zum durchspielen hat mein Können aber gerade noch gereicht.

Zum Thema Blut: Ich bin ja jemand der kein Blut / keine Organe sehen kann. In MGR empfinde ich die Effekte nicht als ekelerregend, da die Effekte doch sehr unrealistisch sind. Wenn man einen Cyborg in 50 Stücke zerschneidet, schaut die das so aus wie einen Apfel in Scheiben zu schneiden. Nur mit ner orangen Matchtextur auf den Scheiben.


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. Januar 2014)

Hab gestern und heute Akt 1 von Broken Age durchgespielt - insgesamt drei Stunden Spielzeit. Es hat mich nicht restlos überzeugt (die Hauptcharaktere sind uninteressant, einige Passagen waren langweilig, der Grafikstil ist nicht so meins, die "Rätsel" waren nicht der Rede wert und die Nebencharaktere sind nach dem ersten Auftauchen viel zu schnell wieder weg gewesen), aber insgesamt fand ich es trotzdem noch gut. Einige Dialoge waren richtig witzig, etwa der mit dem sprechenden Baum, den Teenager-Wachen vor dem Tempel des Blinden Gottes oder dem Holzfäller, besonders in Bezug auf den "stool" ^^

Das Ende von Akt 1 ist wirklich gut gelungen und hat mich echt zum Nachdenken gebracht - ich bin in Gedanken automatisch noch mal vorherige Ereignisse durchgegangen, die danach in einem völlig anderen Licht erschienen ... macht Lust auf mehr. Ein Adventure-Meilenstein ist es aber sicher nicht und auch bei weitem nicht das beste Werk von Tim Schafer und/oder Double Fine.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Januar 2014)

Ich hab gerade mal wieder ein paar Oculus Rift Demos ausprobiert und eine sticht ganz besonders hervor: VRTrek

Man startet mit einem kleinen Shuttle im Hangar der Enterprise D und kann damit herumfliegen und sich diverse 3d Modelle von Raumschiffen und -stationen anschauen. Mit dabei: Enterprise D, Enterprise D Refit (die mit den drei Warpgondeln aus der letzten Folge), die Voyager, die Defiant, ein klingonischer Bird of Prey, eine romulanischer D'deridex Warbird (der aus der TNG-Serie), zwei Sternenbasen (die "Pilz"-Variante und die "Oktopus"-Variante), einige Shuttles, Raumdocks, Deep Space Nine und ein paar Planeten.

Außerdem kann man noch mehrere "Kulissen" erkunden, von denen allerdings nur die Brücke der original Enterprise aus der 60er Jahre Serie mit Kirk und Co. fertiggestellt ist.

Die Modelle sind zwar nicht sonderlich detailliert oder schön texturiert, aber dennoch kommen die Größeverhältnisse sehr gut rüber, wenn man mit dem kleinen Shuttle direkt am Rumpf der großen Schiffe entlangfliegt. Die Voyager und die Brücke der Enterprise haben mich besonders beeindruckt. Die Voyager ist mit ihren "nur" 344 Metern gigantisch wie ein Kreuzfahrtschiff, die Brücke der Enterprise und der "riesige" Bildschirm dagegen sind kleiner, als sie im Fernsehen rüberkommen.

Auf jeden Fall kriegt man da wieder richtig Lust auf ein neues Star Trek Spiel mit einer besseren Engine, detaillierteren Modellen und VR-Unterstützung. Ein paar Bilder (die Größenverhältnisse kann man zumindest erahnen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monalye (31. Januar 2014)

Ich habe eine Frage zu F.E.A.R.

Ich hab' F.E.A.R 3 und hab gerade bei Steam nach den anderen Teilen gestöbert. Mich irritiert ein wenig, das der zweite Teil 2009 erschienen sein soll und der erste Teil erst 2010... ist dieses Fear überhaupt das richtige?

Welcher der ersten beiden Teile ist denn besser?
Ich hab' mir heute eine 20 Euro PSC geholt, würdet ihr euch dafür eher den Infinite Saison-Pass holen, oder einen Teil von F.E.A.R?


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu F.E.A.R.
> 
> Ich hab' F.E.A.R 3 und hab gerade bei Steam nach den anderen Teilen gestöbert. Mich irritiert ein wenig, das der zweite Teil 2009 erschienen sein soll und der erste Teil erst 2010... ist dieses Fear überhaupt das richtige?


 
das kann schon sein, weil Teil 1 ist ja schon 2005 erschienen, aber warscheinlich dann erst 2010 auf Steam


----------



## Monalye (31. Januar 2014)

Ach so ist das... ich hab jetzt mal an den Support von WB geschrieben, denn Fear2 hab ich ja eigentlich, leider mit einem verstümmelten Code... der STEAM-Support hilft mir nicht 

Habt ihr sowas schon mal gesehen? (Der Code funktioniert ja wie gesagt nicht, also hab ich ihn auch nicht geschwärzt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Werd mir wohl den Saison-Pass kaufen...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ach so ist das... ich hab jetzt mal an den Support von WB geschrieben, denn Fear2 hab ich ja eigentlich, leider mit einem verstümmelten Code... der STEAM-Support hilft mir nicht
> 
> Habt ihr sowas schon mal gesehen? (Der Code funktioniert ja wie gesagt nicht, also hab ich ihn auch nicht geschwärzt)
> 
> ...



Mensch, du hast wohl bei Spielen immer eine Pechsträhne.
Zu spät aufgefallen, dass beim Code die Hälfte fehlt? Denn bei dem Problem hätte doch der Händler, bei dem du es gekauft hast, das Spiel anstandslos zurückgenommen und umgetauscht.


----------



## Monalye (31. Januar 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Mensch, du hast wohl bei Spielen immer eine Pechsträhne.
> Zu spät aufgefallen, dass beim Code die Hälfte fehlt? Denn bei dem Problem hätte doch der Händler, bei dem du es gekauft hast, das Spiel anstandslos zurückgenommen und umgetauscht.



Ich konnte es im Laden nicht sehen, die Packung war ja in eine Plastikhülle eingeschweißt. Auf die Idee kam ich nicht, das bei einem originalverpacktem Spiel was fehlen, bzw. nicht stimmen könnte 
Als ich es gesehen hatte, hatte ich die Rechnung nicht mehr, das Spiel hab* ich günstig für 9,90 beim Libro bekommen... auf Steam kostets momentan sogar 15 Euro. Darum bring ich's nicht zusammen, mir das Spiel jetzt nochmal zu kaufen, da sind mir auch 15 Euro viel zu viel 
Naja, hoffentlich hilft mir der Warner Bros. Support, die von Steam haben mir auch nur zurück geschrieben, das ich das Game beim Händler umtauschen soll. Dabei habe ich extra mit weißem Lackstift meine Steam-Account-Daten auf das Handbuch geschrieben, um es als MEIN Spiel zu kennzeichnen, die von Steam verlangen das so. Kein Händler nimmt mir so ein Handbuch zurück... wobei ja gerade das Handbuch für eine Reklamation nötig wäre, weil ja da der falsche Code draufsteht.
Ärgerliche Sache, wäre es ein x-beliebiges Spiel, wäre mir das Fotografieren und das Anschreiben eines Supports zuviel Arbeit, aber da gehts um Fear 2


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> [...]


Ja das mir dem Kassenbeleg ist natürlich sehr unangenehm, jedoch ich kann dir versichern der WB-Support wird dir weiter helfen können, dauert vielleicht seine Zeit, aber bei sowas sind die recht kulant.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2014)

Immer noch an *"Rayman Legends"* dran.
Mir egal ob ich wieder Exar oder Bonkic im Nacken haben werde, aber ich bin nach wie vor davon mehr begeistert als von jedem Mario-Game in der Vergangenheit. Mein Sohn ist ja schon seit *"Rayman Origins"* allein vom Zuschauen fasziniert, und sogar meine Frau bleibt immer wieder mal länger bei mir und schaut mir beim Zocken über die Schulter, weil sie den Stil, das Spieltempo, die musikalische Rafinesse, einfach das Ganze ungemein verzückt.

Ubisoft hat wirklich gut daran getan, die Knollnase wieder ins Hüpf-Genre zurück zu bringen. Ich will auch zukünftig mehr davon.


----------



## Exar-K (31. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mir egal ob ich wieder Exar oder Bonkic im Nacken haben werde, aber ich bin nach wie vor davon mehr begeistert als von jedem Mario-Game in der Vergangenheit.


 Das ist dein gutes Recht. Nur treffe keine Pauschalaussagen, wenn du nicht alle Spiele kennst. 


Zufälligerweise habe ich mir just am heutigen Tag Legends bestellt, da es im Angebot ist.
Rayman Legends: Nintendo Wii U: Amazon.de: Games
Hab die ganze Zeit auf einen guten Preis gewartet, da es auf der Wii U ja die "Superior Version" sein soll.
Nach den beiden Demos und einer Koop-Session bei Kumpels kenne ich das Meiste zwar schon, aber vom Rest lasse ich mich mal überraschen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Februar 2014)

Jetzt hab ich Assassin's Creed Revelations durch. Mir hat es gut gefallen, dass man noch mehr über Altair erfahren hat, wie sein Leben so weiterging. Weniger gut haben mir diese Plattform-Puzzle-Spielmechaniken mit Desmond gefallen. Da hab ich auch nicht alle gemacht, weil es mich genervt hat.  Ansonsten aber ein ganz gutes Spiel, wenn auch nicht so gut wie Teil 2 oder Brotherhood.
Jetzt gleich gehts Richtung Indianer und Assassin's Creed 3.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das ist dein gutes Recht. Nur treffe keine Pauschalaussagen, wenn du nicht alle Spiele kennst.


 Nur weil ich mit Rayman mehr anfangen kann und ich Mario, Sonic und Co. überdrüssig geworden bin, ist das gleich eine Pauschalaussage ? 

Ah ja...


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mit Saboteur angefangen (nett, aber das Spiel wird nicht jünger) und außerdem Star Trek Online installiert. Irgendwie habe ich als alter Trekkie plötzlich Lust drauf bekommen, der Trailer zum vierjährigen Jubiläum hat Lust auf mehr gemacht. Mal schauen, ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so der große Fan von Onlinespielen.
Nebenbei spiele ich mal wieder Rome 2 für die PCG-Nachbetrachtung. Ist inzwischen verflucht knifflig geworden, der Computergegner hat auf der Strategiekarte echt was drauf. Besonders schön finde ich zudem, dass die KI-Länder mittlerweile richtig große Reiche bilden, nach 100 Runden mit den Baktri haben Perser, Germanen, Ägypter und Makedonier den Rest der Karte unter sich aufgeteilt. Rom hat dagegn mächtig was auf die Fresse bekommen ...


----------



## Exar-K (1. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nur weil ich mit Rayman mehr anfangen kann und ich Mario, Sonic und Co. überdrüssig geworden bin, ist das gleich eine Pauschalaussage ?


Nö, aber du hast öfter generelle Aussagen getätigt, obwohl du zugegeben hast, einige Spiele der "Konkurrenz" nicht gespielt zu haben. "X ist besser als Y" ist eben schwer nachzuvollziehen, wenn man nur X, aber nicht Y kennt.

Gegen Vergleiche mit alten Titeln sagt niemand etwas.


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Februar 2014)

Gerade mit der Baktria-Kampagne in Rome 2 nach 116 Zügen fertig geworden. Die Allianzen haben sich diesmal wirklich ausgezahlt und so konnte ich mich ungestört nach Westen vorarbeiten. Hat viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Saboteur angefangen (nett, aber das Spiel wird nicht jünger) und außerdem Star Trek Online installiert. Irgendwie habe ich als alter Trekkie plötzlich Lust drauf bekommen, der Trailer zum vierjährigen Jubiläum hat Lust auf mehr gemacht. Mal schauen, ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so der große Fan von Onlinespielen.



Ich hatte es mal installiert, als die auf F2P umgestellt haben - und fand es als gruslig schlecht. Hab sonst auch wenig mit Onlinespielen am Hut, aber es stand halt Star Trek drauf 
Aber wenigstens der Einstieg ins Spiel war so grauenhaft, dass ich es nach 2h Spielzeit direkt wieder von der Platte verbannt habe. Vllt. wirds gegen später ja noch besser und ich nur verwöhnt vom komfortabel zu bedienenden Guild Wars (1), das ich zu der Zeit gelegentlich gespielt hab.


----------



## Monalye (1. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nebenbei spiele ich mal wieder Rome 2 für die PCG-Nachbetrachtung. Ist inzwischen verflucht knifflig geworden, der Computergegner hat auf der Strategiekarte echt was drauf. Besonders schön finde ich zudem, dass die KI-Länder mittlerweile richtig große Reiche bilden, nach 100 Runden mit den Baktri haben Perser, Germanen, Ägypter und Makedonier den Rest der Karte unter sich aufgeteilt. Rom hat dagegn mächtig was auf die Fresse bekommen ...


 


PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gerade mit der Baktria-Kampagne in Rome 2 nach 116 Zügen fertig geworden. Die Allianzen haben sich diesmal wirklich ausgezahlt und so konnte ich mich ungestört nach Westen vorarbeiten. Hat viel Spaß gemacht



Auf diesen Test bin ich schon neugierig


----------



## Mothman (1. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gerade mit der Baktria-Kampagne in Rome 2 nach 116 Zügen fertig geworden. Die Allianzen haben sich diesmal wirklich ausgezahlt und so konnte ich mich ungestört nach Westen vorarbeiten. Hat viel Spaß gemacht


Bei meiner aktuellen Kampagne sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde aber wohl jetzt erstmal aufhören und eventuell später noch mal mit den Ägyptern anfangen.

Außerdem zocke ich im Moment noch Might & Magic X -Legacy, was teilweise eine ganz schöne Herausforderung darstellt. Macht aber auch viel Spaß. Ich bin nur manchmal sehr orientierungslos.^^


----------



## Bonkic (1. Februar 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal wieder ein paar Oculus Rift Demos ausprobiert und eine sticht ganz besonders hervor:


 
deine erfahrungsberichte mit or sind echt super. bitte mehr davon!


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mir mal wieder ein paar Klassiker raus gekramt.  
Okami und Zelda: The Wind Waker. Beide Titel sind heute noch hübsch anzusehen und zeigen, das gutes Art Design zeitlos ist. Und sie sind spielerisch klasse.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Februar 2014)

Ich spiele gerade Kindoms of Amalur. 

Steam hat es momentan ziemlich günstig im Angebot und da es mich immer schon gereizt hat, habe ich zugeschlagen. 

Gefällt mir bislang auch ganz gut. 
Mal schauen, ob das so bleibt, aber wenn ich mich gleich zu Beginn in einem Spiel wohl fühle, dann ändert sich daran auch selten etwas.


----------



## Exar-K (1. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Zelda: The Wind Waker. Beide Titel sind heute noch hübsch anzusehen und zeigen, das gutes Art Design zeitlos ist. Und sie sind spielerisch klasse.


 Ich empfehle Wind Waker HD. Das doppelt so schnelle Segel, die verkürzte Splittersuche und weitere kleine Verbesserungen runden das Spiel perfekt ab. Noch dazu sieht es mit der verbesserten Optik einfach toll aus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Februar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Wind Waker HD. Das doppelt so schnelle Segel, die verkürzte Splittersuche und weitere kleine Verbesserungen runden das Spiel perfekt ab. Noch dazu sieht es mit der verbesserten Optik einfach toll aus.


 Ich hab keine WiiU. ^^ Ich hab es ja nun mittlerweile durch. Die Splittersuche war wirklich ein Graus. Aber der Rest...top. 
Aber die Optik an sich hätte gar nicht verbessert werden müssen. Tatsächlich finde ich, dass die WiiU-Version wie ein Film mit Knetfiguren aussieht.


----------



## Exar-K (1. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab keine WiiU.


 Kaufen. 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich finde ich, dass die WiiU-Version wie ein Film mit Knetfiguren aussieht.


 Sag bloß du hast was gegen Wallace & Gromit.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Februar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Sag bloß du hast was gegen Wallace & Gromit.


Das nicht. Aber meiner Meinung nach hätten ein paar verbesserte Texturen gereicht. Dieser Bloom-Effekt wirkt meiner Meinung nach gerade in Außengebieten ziemlich übertrieben. In Dungeons und Räumen allerdings sieht es gut aus.


Aber jetzt bin ich bei Okami. Zwar nervt dort das seltsame Gebrabbel in den Dialogen, aber es ist ein sehr schönes Spiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Nö, aber du hast öfter generelle Aussagen getätigt, obwohl du zugegeben hast, einige Spiele der "Konkurrenz" nicht gespielt zu haben. "X ist besser als Y" ist eben schwer nachzuvollziehen, wenn man nur X, aber nicht Y kennt.
> 
> Gegen Vergleiche mit alten Titeln sagt niemand etwas.


 Da du "Rayman Legends" ja selbst erst frisch gekauft, aber noch nicht gespielt hast (Demos zählen nicht ), kann man aber auch deine Mario-is-the-Best-Grundaussage durchaus anfechten. 

Aber mal davon ab, du interpretierst leider zu gerne meine Worte als allgemein gültig-gemeinte Aussagen - was mich so langsam ein wenig nervt -, obwohl ich nie Anspruch darauf erhoben habe (und auch nicht werde). Es ist *meine persönliche *Meinung, *meine persönliche* Sicht der Dinge, und wenn ich ganz klar und deutlich betone, dass *mein* Gamer-Auge mehr Spaß und Liebe in einem Rayman als in nem Mario sieht, dann sollte man erwachsen genug sein und mit meiner Einstellung leben und diese auch akzeptieren können. Von Teilen war ja hier nie die Rede.

Du könntest so sehr versuchen mir das Current Mario schmackhaft zu machen, reizvoller wird er mir dadurch auch nicht mehr. Der Geschmack ändert sich, und ich habe einfach nicht mehr dieses Mario-Fieber aus den 1980ern und 1990ern. C'est la vie, mon ami.


----------



## Exar-K (1. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> kann man aber auch deine Mario-is-the-Best-Grundaussage durchaus anfechten.


 Kann man schon, aber ich kenne über 2/3 von Legends.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Kann man schon, aber ich kenne über 2/3 von Legends.


 Was deine Grundeinstellung mit dem letzten Drittel aber zu 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht ändenr wird. Du bist ein Mario-Fanboy, das liest man aus jeder deiner Zeilen.


----------



## Exar-K (2. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du bist ein Mario-Fanboy, das liest man aus jeder deiner Zeilen.


 Ich bin eher ein Nintendo-Fanboy. 

Nichtsdestotrotz ist Legends ein sehr gutes Spiel. Die Musiklevel und der tolle Coop mit dem Wii U Gamepad heben es auf ein höheres Level als den Vorgänger.


----------



## golani79 (2. Februar 2014)

Habe Max Payne 3 durchgespielt - hat mich ziemlich gut unterhalten.

Fand es auch sehr stimming und glaubwürdig. Die vielen Kritiken bzg. Stil, Aussehen, etc. von Max kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Auch wenn es ein anderes Setting hat, fügt es sich für mich nahtlos in die Serie ein.


----------



## svd (2. Februar 2014)

Naja, für mich wirkt's noch immer wie ein amerikanisches Remake eines französischen Filmes, hehe.
Aber das Gameplay ist topp, wie eh und je. So schön in Bullettenzeit schießen, kann halt nur der Maxi.

Sitze natürlich an "Syberia 2". Ich vermisse ein wenig die Automaten, die im Vorgänger präsenter gewesen sind.
Aber technisch wurde Teil 2 verbessert. Spielt sich gleich viel runder als "Syberia 1".


----------



## Enisra (2. Februar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Naja, für mich wirkt's noch immer wie ein amerikanisches Remake eines französischen Filmes, hehe.


 
oder ein Ami Remake von _irgendwas_


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Februar 2014)

So, nachdem ich AC Revelations fast durch hatte, mir aber gestern mein Savegame flöten gegangen ist, spielen wirs halt noch mal. Allerdings ist das Spiel schon etwas kurz geraten. Ich wollte eigentlich schon mit AC 3 angefangen haben, aber dann halt später


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Februar 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich AC Revelations fast durch hatte, mir aber gestern mein Savegame flöten gegangen ist, spielen wirs halt noch mal....


Ubisoft scheint bei der AC Reihe ein Problem mit ihren Speicherständen zu haben, ich glaube vor ein paar Wochen waren auch bei golani die Spielstände von AC 2 nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich sichere ich meine Savegames regelmäßig, bei diesem hatte ich das allerdings noch nicht getan


----------



## golani79 (2. Februar 2014)

Jap, meine waren auch weg vor einigen Wochen - seitdem hab ich es nicht mehr angerührt und weiß auch nicht, wann ich das wieder tun werde


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Februar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich bin eher ein Nintendo-Fanboy.


 Somit bist du nicht wirklich objektiver als ich.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Februar 2014)

So, Far Cry 3 ist durch (hat mir echt gut gefallen, lediglich das Ende kam ziemlich plötzlich und war ein wenig enttäuschend). Da ich mir zu Weihnachten noch *Half Life 2 Episode 1 & 2* gegönnt habe, werde ich nun damit anfangen (ich hab die tatsächlich noch nie gespielt!). Da die Engine Oculus Rift unterstützt, werde ich das Spiel wohl, soweit das möglich ist (leider wurde nur die Engine, nicht das Spielinterface angepasst) damit spielen. Das Hauptspiel hatte da allerdings einige Probleme, z. B. bei Scriptsequenzen, die völlig verzerrt werden oder Waffenzoom, der völlig unbrauchbar ist, da einfach nur das Bild vergrößert wird und kein Zielfernrohr simuliert wird. Mal schauen, wie weit ich damit komme.

Bei *DSA: Blackguards* bin ich inzwischen im dritten Kapitel und komme mit den Hauptmissionen gut voran, fluche allerdings gerade bei einem der Arena-Kämpfe. Viele Insekten, die immer wieder nachkommen, enge Gänge, wo maximal zwei Personen durchpassen und hohe Wände. Wenn eins von den Viechern liegt, stehen gleich mindestens drei oder vier weitere dahinter und blockieren den Weg, so dass ich nach ca. 1 1/2 Stunden aufgegeben habe, da es kein Weiterkommen gab, obwohl die Viecher an sich eigentlich relativ einfach zu besiegen sind. Ich muss mir da wohl eine andere Taktik überlegen.



Bonkic schrieb:


> deine erfahrungsberichte mit or sind echt super. bitte mehr davon!


 
Kommt, wenn ich die Half Life 2 Episoden durch habe  Im Moment bin ich noch ziemlich am Anfang und muss erstmal die Einstellungen hinbekommen (alles wirkt viel zu klein = virtueller Augenabstand zu groß. Da muss es irgendwo eine Einstellung in den Config-Dateien geben).


----------



## Rabowke (2. Februar 2014)

Ich kann mich Bonkic nur anschließen ... deine Berichte bzgl. OR les ich hier auch gern, wobei man sich die Bilder im Grunde klemmen kann!  

Das einzige, was mich bislang noch vor allen VR Brillen abschreckt: das GUI bzw. HUD. Man sieht es ja z.B. bei ordinären 3D Fernseher: das Bild mehr oder minder im guten 3D, aber die eingeblendeten Informationen sind 2D und verursachen Kopfschmerzen!


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich kann mich Bonkic nur anschließen ... deine Berichte bzgl. OR les ich hier auch gern, wobei man sich die Bilder im Grunde klemmen kann!
> 
> Das einzige, was mich bislang noch vor allen VR Brillen abschreckt: das GUI bzw. HUD. Man sieht es ja z.B. bei ordinären 3D Fernseher: das Bild mehr oder minder im guten 3D, aber die eingeblendeten Informationen sind 2D und verursachen Kopfschmerzen!


 
Ja, die räumliche Tiefe und Größenverhältnisse lassen sich in Bildern leider nicht wirklich einfangen. Die Sache mit dem HUD ist auch beim Dev Kit noch eines der Hauptprobleme. Weniger wegen dem 3d Effekt, sondern wegen der niedrigen Auflösung. Aber das soll ja mit der Endkundenversion verbessert werden (ich hoffe auf ein 1440p Display). Wenn die Schrift groß genug ist, funktioniert das aber, je nach Spiel, ziemlich gut. Man kann z. B. bei Live for Speed einstellen, in welcher Entfernung das HUD angezeigt werden soll, so dass man nicht ständig die Augen zwischen Nah- und Fernsicht "umschalten" muss.


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Februar 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ja, die räumliche Tiefe und Größenverhältnisse lassen sich in Bildern leider nicht wirklich einfangen. Die Sache mit dem HUD ist auch beim Dev Kit noch eines der Hauptprobleme. Weniger wegen dem 3d Effekt, sondern wegen der niedrigen Auflösung. Aber das soll ja mit der Endkundenversion verbessert werden (ich hoffe auf ein 1440p Display). Wenn die Schrift groß genug ist, funktioniert das aber, je nach Spiel, ziemlich gut. Man kann z. B. bei Live for Speed einstellen, in welcher Entfernung das HUD angezeigt werden soll, so dass man nicht ständig die Augen zwischen Nah- und Fernsicht "umschalten" muss.


 
In der letzten C't wurde im großen Bericht über die CES auch die neue Version der OR vorgestellt und da wurde schon angemerkt, dass die Verbesserung der Auflösung und ein paar andere kleine Dinge nochmal ein deutlich besseres Erlebnis bieten würden und z.B. der Effekt nicht mehr eintreten würde, dass einem beim ersten benutzen etwas schlecht wird.


----------



## PCamateur (2. Februar 2014)

Gerade Star Wars: KOTOR 2 durch... Jetzt mal wieder was actionhaltigeres her


----------



## PcJuenger (2. Februar 2014)

Derzeit ist's bei mir Sims 3 mit diversen AddOns 
Überlege aber gerade, ob ich mir mal wieder Force Unleashed installiere...ich mochte die Physikspielereien


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2014)

Gestern vormittag 'mal fix' mit Civ 5 angefangen ... plötzlich war es später Nachmittag!  

Blöd wenn die Verlobte arbeitet und man mal selbst am WE nichts zutun hat. Hausarbeit und ähnlichen Käse eingeschlossen. 

Gut, eigentlich hatte ich ein paar Dinge am WE vor, die ich dann bis gestern bzw. heute Nacht aufgeholt hab. Blödes Civ! BLÖDES CIV!


----------



## Enisra (3. Februar 2014)

Hach ja, das liebe Spielecrack


----------



## Sanador (3. Februar 2014)

Oh ja, dass kenne ich! 
Man hat abends Lust ein wenig Civ 5 zu spielen, nach gefühlt wenigen Minuten wundert man sich, weshalb draußen schon die Vögel zwitschern und siehe dar, man hat wieder die ganze Nacht gesuchtet.
Firaxis sollte die selbe Funktion implementieren wie bei den aktuellen Anno-Teilen, wo das Spiel leicht geschockt den Spieler bittet mal Schluss zu machen.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich eine Uhr vermisst ... so wie in WoW!  

Hätte Civ 5 auch die Möglichkeit als Deutscher bei Panda Express zu bestellen, würde ich das Spiel noch mehr lieben!


----------



## Sanador (3. Februar 2014)

Wer schaut schon auf die Uhr?! Außerdem ist WoW kein gutes Argument für eine Zeitfunktion. 
Wenn man richtig im Spiel ist gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten, Schluss zu machen:
1. Das Programm/System stürzt ab (der Klassiker)
2. Das Spiel selbst mault dich an, dass man mal aufhören sollte


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Februar 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> 2. Das Spiel selbst mault dich an, dass man mal aufhören sollte



Die Anno-Reihe verfügt über dieses nette Feature.


----------



## Sanador (3. Februar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die Anno-Reihe verfügt über dieses nette Feature.


Jupp, und diese Funktion hätte ich auch gerne in Civ 5 bzw in allen Rundenstrategiespielen.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Wer schaut schon auf die Uhr?! Außerdem ist WoW kein gutes Argument für eine Zeitfunktion.
> [...]


 WoW mault dich nicht an, das ist richtig ... aber es gibt eine eingebaute Uhr! 

Mal schauen ob ich heute Abend die Zeit finde und mit meiner Elisabeth die Weltherrschaft an mich reißen kann. Persien, Kelten und Alexander der Vollb00n haben mir den Krieg erklärt. Kurz bevor ich gestern aufgehört hab, hat mir Persien eine Stufe 9 Stadt als Tribut gegeben ... Buahahahaha!

Versteh garnicht, warum ich Civ 5 so lange unbeachtet ließ ... hier kann ich meine Weltherrschaftsgelüste vollends ausleben!


----------



## Sanador (3. Februar 2014)

@Rabowke
Dann wären Defcon und die Hearts of Iron Reihe noch was für dich, um die Weltherrschaft an dich zu reißen.

P.S.: Bezüglich dieses Themas habe ich gerade diese Scene im Sinn. The Great Dictator- Globe Scene - YouTube


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Februar 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> P.S.: Bezüglich dieses Themas habe ich gerade diese Scene im Sinn. The Great Dictator- Globe Scene - YouTube


 Rab ist mehr das Ebenbild hiervon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2014)

> P.S.: Bezüglich dieses Themas habe ich gerade diese Scene im Sinn. The Great Dictator- Globe Scene - YouTube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm ... man könnte fast meinen, jemand hätte mich mit versteckter Kamera in meinem Arbeitszimmer gefilmt!  



HoI kenn ich, aber das ist mir wirklich zu trocken. AFAIK geht es hier wirklich nur um Militär, bei Civ kannst du ja auch ohne Probleme ohne Gewalt siegen. 

Nicht das ich so eine Pussy wär, aber gut zu wissen das man könnte ... wenn man wollte!


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Rab ist mehr das Ebenbild hiervon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japp ... du bist halt ein Pinky, damit dürfte geklärt sein, warum meine Fratze jedesmal so aussieht wie in deinem Foto! Ich bin halt nur von unfähigen und dummen Menschen ( Mäusen ) umgeben!


----------



## Enisra (3. Februar 2014)

hmmmm, Mäuse


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Japp ... du bist halt ein Pinky, damit dürfte geklärt sein, warum meine Fratze jedesmal so aussieht wie in deinem Foto! Ich bin halt nur von unfähigen und dummen Menschen ( Mäusen ) umgeben!


 Eigentlich sollte es nur dein Scheitern symbolisieren, aber okay, du hast ja zugegeben dass du weitaus größere Probleme hast... ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (3. Februar 2014)

So, AC Revelations mal schnell an zwei Tagen noch mal durchgespielt, wie erwartet relativ kurz, aber gut. Kann ich heut abend also endlich mit AC 3 anfangen, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Chr1stian (3. Februar 2014)

GTA V hahah


----------



## Bonkic (3. Februar 2014)

Chr1stian schrieb:


> GTA V hahah


 
was ist daran lustig?


----------



## PCamateur (3. Februar 2014)

Chr1stian schrieb:


> GTA V hahah


 
Hab ich schon zweimal durch 

Jetzt grad mal wieder Anno 1602 auf die Platte gehauen, wird nix mit genug Schlaf -.-


----------



## PcJuenger (3. Februar 2014)

Zum Thema Civ 5: Also bei Teil 4 konnte man, versteckt in den Optionen, noch einstellen, dass einem eine Uhr angezeigt wird...würde mich eigentlich wundern, wenn sie das aus Teil 5 rausgenommen haben O.o


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Februar 2014)

Hab am WE auch mal *Kingdoms of Alamur* bei Steam geholt. Bin schon ewig um den Titel rumgeschlichen 
Mal 2h reingezockt, sieht sehr nett aus - dummerweise hab ich wohl absehbar wenig Zeit das Ding ausführlich zu spielen bzw. die ganzen angefangenen Titel die ich in letzter Zeit weitergespielt hab zu nem Ende zu bringen *grmpf*


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Februar 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Hab am WE auch mal *Kingdoms of Alamur* bei Steam geholt. Bin schon ewig um den Titel rumgeschlichen
> Mal 2h reingezockt, sieht sehr nett aus - dummerweise hab ich wohl absehbar wenig Zeit das Ding ausführlich zu spielen bzw. die ganzen angefangenen Titel die ich in letzter Zeit weitergespielt hab zu nem Ende zu bringen *grmpf*


 Ich habe auch noch etliches in meiner Steambibliothek herum schwirren, was noch gespielt werden will. Und Ende Februar kommt auch noch Thief. :/


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Februar 2014)

Amalur ist so schlecht, man sollte noch Geld kriegen, es zu spielen.


----------



## svd (4. Februar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Zum Thema Civ 5: Also bei Teil 4 konnte man, versteckt in den Optionen, noch einstellen, dass einem eine Uhr angezeigt wird...würde mich eigentlich wundern, wenn sie das aus Teil 5 rausgenommen haben O.o


 
Dafür liebe ich den "MSI Afterburner"... die fps Anzeige ist eh nur zum Testen da. Aber das optionale Einblenden der Systemzeit ist super. Oder auch nicht, wenn die Spieldauer/zeit unvernünftige Ausmaße annimmt.


----------



## PcJuenger (4. Februar 2014)

Sooo, es ist wie im anderen Fred erwähnt (oder war's hier ?), ist es doch The force unleashed geworden...habe mich selten so über ein Spiel geärgert...nichtmal darüber, dass es sonderlich schwer wäre oder gar die Geschichte anspruchsvoll, nein, eher über die bockige Kamera, die lächerlichen Bosskämpfe ala hüpfe rum und blitze ihn bis er tot ist bis hin zum ebenfalls lächerlichen Kampfsystem (kloppe alles mit Macht weg, da das Lichtschwert von fast Allen geblockt werden kann und man allein beim Zuschlagen damit zuviel Schaden frisst) bis hin zu schlichten Lorefehlern (Machtschilde bei Sturmtruppen? Rote Wachen mit Machtkräften? ATST-Verschnitte mit dummen Traktionsstrahlwaffen?) und der allgemein recht dünnen Geschichte...
Was mich aber am Meisten aufregt, ist das man am Ende doch wieder ein dummer Gutmensch ist  Warum kann's nicht wie Overlord sein, wo man mal bis zum Schluss den Schurken spielen kann? Das Spiel hat Laune gemacht 

Alles in Allem: Das Spiel verschenkt massig Potenzial, für Zwischendurch ist's aber ganz nett ^^


----------



## TrinityBlade (4. Februar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Was mich aber am Meisten aufregt, ist das man am Ende doch wieder ein dummer Gutmensch ist  Warum kann's nicht wie Overlord sein, wo man mal bis zum Schluss den Schurken spielen kann? Das Spiel hat Laune gemacht


Dann hast du wohl das falsche Ende gewählt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Februar 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> So, AC Revelations mal schnell an zwei Tagen noch mal durchgespielt, wie erwartet relativ kurz, aber gut. Kann ich heut abend also endlich mit AC 3 anfangen, ich bin gespannt.


 
Spielst du auch grad alle Titel nacheinander durch? Ich mach das grade, hab mit Teil 1 angefangen und bin grad beim 3.Teil


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch etliches in meiner Steambibliothek herum schwirren, was noch gespielt werden will. Und Ende Februar kommt auch noch Thief. :/


 Ja, Thief steht bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Liste. Ich habe mich schon lang von dem Gedanken verabschiedet meine Steam Bibliothek wirklich durchzuspielen. Ich versuch inzwischen zwar sehr viel selektiver zu kaufen, andererseits siegt dann manchmal doch der Impuls. verdammt.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. Februar 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Amalur ist so schlecht, man sollte noch Geld kriegen, es zu spielen.


 
So 2h ins Spiel rein wars eigentlich ganz nett. Die Story überzeugt zwar wenig - aber ansonsten spielt sichs eigentlich recht flüssig und spaßig. Mal gucken wie lang es mich bei der Stange hält. Klar, könnte komplexer sein, die Steuerung komfortabler und die Story etwas weniger ausgelutscht, aber vom Gamplay her isses (bisher) spaßig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Februar 2014)

Mit dem Hauptteil von *"Rayman Legends"* bin ich soweit durch. Zwar gibt es noch einiges freizuschalten und einige gut versteckte Kleinlinge zu finden, aber hauptsächlich sind es die täglichen / wöchentlichen Herausforderungen, die ich gelegentlich anpacken werde. Daher bleibt es noch einige Zeit auf der Platte.



Spoiler



Und ich suche noch immer Mitspieler für "Kung Foot". HALLO !!! Keine Fussballfans hier oder was ??? Meldet euch mal. 



Denke ich werde nun parallel *"Call of Juarez: Gunslinger"* starten. Mein Coltfinger juckt jetzt schon... ^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Februar 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> So 2h ins Spiel rein wars eigentlich ganz nett. Die Story überzeugt zwar wenig - aber ansonsten spielt sichs eigentlich recht flüssig und spaßig. Mal gucken wie lang es mich bei der Stange hält. Klar, könnte komplexer sein, die Steuerung komfortabler und die Story etwas weniger ausgelutscht, aber vom Gamplay her isses (bisher) spaßig.


 
Das Problem bei Amalur ist, dass es nach diesen zwei Stunden noch 38 Stunden weiter geht - und sich nicht das Geringste an Story, Quests oder Kämpfen ändert. Ich bin einerseits ein wenig stolz, es bis zum Ende durchgehalten zu haben, andererseits trauere ich der vergeudeten Zeit hinterher, denn dieses Spiel bietet so gar keine Überraschungen oder Höhepunkte. Es ist ein simples, MMORPG-typisches, unendlich zähes "Klapper alle Questgeber in einer Stadt ab -> Reise zur nächsten Stadt -> Klapper alle Questgeber ab ..."-Prinzip.

OnTopic: Ich hab derzeit irgendwie keine Lust auf Spiele. Star Trek Online hab ich nach dem Tutorial wieder runtergeschmissen - das Interface mit seinen winzigen Buttons und diese endlos vielen Skills haben mich gleich wieder entmutigt, weiterzumachen. Zudem haben die Raumschlachten schon in der ersten Spielstunde an Faszination verloren - ich habe keinen Spaß daran, gegnerische Schiffe ewig zu umkreisen und dabei Zahlentasten rhythmisch zu drücken. Da können die Schiffe und Effekte noch so viel Star Trek-Flair versprühen.

Auch bei Saboteur konnte ich mich nicht dazu zu bringen, weiterzuspielen. Und selbst Medieval 2: Total War habe ich nach 15 Minuten wieder deinstalliert - wollte eigentlich die Third-Age-Mod spielen, aber irgendwie hat mich die Mittelerde-Karte schon nach einem Blick drauf gelangweilt. Mal sehen, was ich jetzt mache - in der PS3 liegt noch die Puppeteer-Blu-ray, das wollte ich eigentlich noch mal auf Englisch durchspielen.


----------



## Enisra (4. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> OnTopic: Ich hab derzeit irgendwie keine Lust auf Spiele. Star Trek Online hab ich nach dem Tutorial wieder runtergeschmissen - das Interface mit seinen winzigen Buttons und diese endlos vielen Skills haben mich gleich wieder entmutigt, weiterzumachen. Zudem haben die Raumschlachten schon in der ersten Spielstunde an Faszination verloren - ich habe keinen Spaß daran, gegnerische Schiffe ewig zu umkreisen und dabei Zahlentasten rhythmisch zu drücken. Da können die Schiffe und Effekte noch so viel Star Trek-Flair versprühen.


 
wobei den Punkt mit den kleinen Buttons damit hätte lösen können, in dem man in den Optionen den Regler Interface Scale verschiebt 
aber gut, wenn einem das Spiel und die Kämpfe nicht packen, ändern größere Knöpfe auch nix


----------



## PcJuenger (4. Februar 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl das falsche Ende gewählt.


 Es ist das einzige Ende, dass loremäßig Sinn macht ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (4. Februar 2014)

> "Zitat von Shadow_Man"
> Spielst du auch grad alle Titel nacheinander durch? Ich mach das grade, hab mit Teil 1 angefangen und bin grad beim 3.Teil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja genau. Hab mich eigentlich nie so für AC interessiert, hab dann aber den 1. und 2. Teil mal bei nem Steamsale gekauft. Dann hab ich beschlossen die ganze Serie noch nachzuholen . Ich habe auch gestern mit Teil 3 angefangen. Revelations musste ich auf Grund eines defekten Savegames zwei mal spielen. Aber ansonsten machts echt Laune


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Februar 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Amalur ist so schlecht, man sollte noch Geld kriegen, es zu spielen.


 
Soooooo schlecht ist es nun auch wieder nicht. 

Bis Thief kommt, werde ich es sicher noch ein wenig spielen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Amalur ist, dass es nach diesen zwei Stunden noch 38 Stunden weiter geht - und sich nicht das Geringste an Story, Quests oder Kämpfen ändert. Ich bin einerseits ein wenig stolz, es bis zum Ende durchgehalten zu haben, andererseits trauere ich der vergeudeten Zeit hinterher, denn dieses Spiel bietet so gar keine Überraschungen oder Höhepunkte. Es ist ein simples, MMORPG-typisches, unendlich zähes "Klapper alle Questgeber in einer Stadt ab -> Reise zur nächsten Stadt -> Klapper alle Questgeber ab ..."-Prinzip.


Das Hauptproblem auf den Punkt gebracht.  An sich war KoAR eigentlich nicht schlecht. Interessante Spielwelt, nette Grafik, schönes Kampfsystem und recht freie, aber aber etwas simple Charakterentwicklung. Ich habe es trotzdem nicht bis zum Ende durchgehalten, weil es irgendwann einfach nur zäh und langatmig wurde, durch die Gebiete zu spazieren, hin und her und kreuz und quer, ohne jeden Höhepunkt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Februar 2014)

Vermutlich ist/war von Amalur das Problem, dass es nur quasi ein Test/Übergang für das MMO war, deswegen war es wohl ähnlich aufgebaut. Quasi ein MMORPG im Einzelspielergewand.


----------



## Enisra (4. Februar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist/war von Amalur das Problem, dass es nur quasi ein Test/Übergang für das MMO war, deswegen war es wohl ähnlich aufgebaut. Quasi ein MMORPG im Einzelspielergewand.


 
jetzt bräuchte man eine Leicht defekte Was wäre wenn Maschine die man Fragen könnte was wäre wenn die bessere Produzenten gehabt hätten


----------



## Mothman (4. Februar 2014)

Am meisten hat mich bei Amalur gestört, dass man schon so früh so übermächtig war. Das stört mich generell bei vielen Spielen. 
Nach ein paar Quests schon das Überschwert in der Hand zu halten .... ich mag Spiele lieber, in denen man sich gemächlich aufbauen muss. Umso mehr freut man sich doch über Loot. Wenn ich im Prinzip Ewigkeiten nichts besseres finde, als ich schon seit Spielstunde Eins habe,  geht für mich ne Menge an Reiz verloren.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem auf den Punkt gebracht.  An sich war KoAR eigentlich nicht schlecht. Interessante Spielwelt, nette Grafik, schönes Kampfsystem und recht freie, aber aber etwas simple Charakterentwicklung. Ich habe es trotzdem nicht bis zum Ende durchgehalten, weil es irgendwann einfach nur zäh und langatmig wurde, durch die Gebiete zu spazieren, hin und her und kreuz und quer, ohne jeden Höhepunkt.


 Ja, das zeichnet sich ja schon früh im Spiel ab. habs bisher ja nicht weit gespielt, aber man merkt das schon. Der Einschätzung von Peter, dass es im Endeffekt wie ein MMORPG aufgebaut ist, kann ich nur beipflichten. Ich hab mich gleich zu Beginn wirklich stark an Guild Wars 1 erinnert gefühlt. Nur dass ich da nicht gleich am Anfang brachialste Fähigkeiten, Rüstung und Waffen bekommen hab  Aber gut. Bisher hats trotz allem Spaß gemacht und ich werds sicher noch weiterspielen. Mal gucken ob ichs bis zum Ende durchhalte, wobei ich da eher schwarz sehe mit Thief vor der Tür


----------



## Monalye (6. Februar 2014)

Ich hab' gestern erstmals Antwort vom Warner.Bros.Support bzgl. meines Fear2-Codes bekommen... die wollen auch ein Fotos des Kaufbeleges  Ich glaub, das ich das vergessen kann, ich muss dieses Game wohl in die Mülltonne treten 

Ich hab' zwar nochmal zurück geschrieben, warum ich den Beleg nicht mehr habe und wo ich es gekauft hatte... aber viel Hoffnung hab ich da nicht mehr. Die müssen doch auf den Fotos sehen können, wie verstümmelt dieser Code ist, dazu direkt auf dem Handbuch meine Daten... naja, wenn sie nicht wollen, kann ich es nicht ändern


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' gestern erstmals Antwort vom Warner.Bros.Support bzgl. meines Fear2-Codes bekommen... die wollen auch ein Fotos des Kaufbeleges  Ich glaub, das ich das vergessen kann, ich muss dieses Game wohl in die Mülltonne treten
> 
> Ich hab' zwar nochmal zurück geschrieben, warum ich den Beleg nicht mehr habe und wo ich es gekauft hatte... aber viel Hoffnung hab ich da nicht mehr. Die müssen doch auf den Fotos sehen können, wie verstümmelt dieser Code ist, dazu direkt auf dem Handbuch meine Daten... naja, wenn sie nicht wollen, kann ich es nicht ändern


 Du tust mir gerade jetzt so leid, ich würde es fast über mich bringen, dir Fear2 einfach so zu schenke...


----------



## Monalye (6. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du tust mir gerade jetzt so leid, ich würde es fast über mich bringen, dir Fear2 einfach so zu schenke...



Mah lieb , aber ich möchte halt vor allem die Retail-Version zum Laufen bringen, was kann ich dafür, das ich da so einen verstümmelten Code gekauft habe 
Ich hatte mir erst zum letzten Wochenende mein Steam-Guthaben aufgeladen und hab auch ernsthaft überlegt, mir Fear2 nochmal zu kaufen... doch auf Steam kostete es da € 14,99, während ich für die Retail-Version nur € 9,90 bezahlt hatte.... das wären also insgesamt 25 Euro für ein Fear2, dagegen sträubt sich in mir alles  . Letztendlich hab ich mir dann den Saison-Pass von Infinite gekauft... aber wenn die von Warner.Bros. auch nicht helfen, werde ich mir wohl oder übel über Steam einen Fear2 Code kaufen müssen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Mah lieb , aber ich möchte halt vor allem die Retail-Version zum Laufen bringen, was kann ich dafür, das ich da so einen verstümmelten Code gekauft habe
> Ich hatte mir erst zum letzten Wochenende mein Steam-Guthaben aufgeladen und hab auch ernsthaft überlegt, mir Fear2 nochmal zu kaufen... doch auf Steam kostete es da € 14,99, während ich für die Retail-Version nur € 9,90 bezahlt hatte.... das wären also insgesamt 25 Euro für ein Fear2, dagegen sträubt sich in mir alles  . Letztendlich hab ich mir dann den Saison-Pass von Infinite gekauft... aber wenn die von Warner.Bros. auch nicht helfen, werde ich mir wohl oder übel über Steam einen Fear2 Code kaufen müssen


 Wäre es für dich denn noch für den halben Steam-Preis interessant ?

F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin - Key - Kaufen - GK4.me


----------



## Monalye (6. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wäre es für dich denn noch für den halben Steam-Preis interessant ?
> 
> F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin - Key - Kaufen - GK4.me


 
Ui, auch nicht schlecht, was für Seiten ihr alle kennt *erstauntguck*. Ich hab noch nie irgendwo anders als im Laden, oder auf STEAM, ein Spiel gekauft, auch kein HumbleBundle. Vielleicht sollte ich meine Paranoia, das die einen alle übern Tisch ziehen wollen, schön langsam mal ablegen 
Erst wart ich auf jeden Fall mal die nächste Reaktion von Warner.Bros ab


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ui, auch nicht schlecht, was für Seiten ihr alle kennt *erstauntguck*. Ich hab noch nie irgendwo anders als im Laden, oder auf STEAM, ein Spiel gekauft, auch kein HumbleBundle. Vielleicht sollte ich meine Paranoia, das die einen alle übern Tisch ziehen wollen, schön langsam mal ablegen
> Erst wart ich auf jeden Fall mal die nächste Reaktion von Warner.Bros ab


 Diese "Paranoia" kann ich verstehen (habe mich auch lange Zeit nicht getraut woanders als bei Steam zu kaufen), aber anders als bei irgendwelchen ebay-Steamverkäufen, wo man nie so wirklich die Quelle kennt, macht man mit anderen Key-Shops eigentlich nicht viel verkehrt. Und für ein Paar Euro kann man es ja zumindest versuchen. Wenn's klappt, klappt es auch in Zukunft.


----------



## Monalye (6. Februar 2014)

Warner.Bros. hat mir soeben einen neuen Code für Fear2 geschickt  *freu*

Edit: Aaaaaaaaaaaber zu früh gefreut, es wäre nicht typisch ich, würde der Code auch funktionieren.... was hab ich verbrochen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (6. Februar 2014)

Hast du im vorigen Leben ein Kätzchen getreten? Da ist ja nicht normal. 

Auf jeden Fall WB anschreiben. Geht ja nicht, dass du von offizieller Seite einen gebrauchten bzw. ungültigen Schlüssel bekommst.

Wünsche dir viel Glück. Hatte vor Jahren Probleme mit "Sin Episodes", aber wegen dem Libro. Kennst es eh, Schachtel offen, Datenträger weggesperrt... früher haben die Schauer aber die Handbücher dringelassen...
Neuen Schlüssel habe ich trotz aller möglichen Nachweise mit Fotos, Rechnung, etc. ums Verrecken nicht bekommen.


----------



## Monalye (6. Februar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Hast du im vorigen Leben ein Kätzchen getreten? Da ist ja nicht normal.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall WB anschreiben. Geht ja nicht, dass du von offizieller Seite einen gebrauchten bzw. ungültigen Schlüssel bekommst.



Irgendwas muss ich getan haben, das ist ja nicht mehr normal sowas 
So unangenehm das auch ist, das drückt dem Spiel auf dem Regal seine Geschichte auf und macht es damit auch wieder zu etwas Besonderem... nur blöd, das ich bei mehreren Spielen Geschichten erzählen könnte  (zuletzt Metro 2033 und Fallout 3)

Ich hab dieses Spiel auch vom Libro, ich werd da in Zukunft noch genauer schaun... aber wer kontrolliert auch schon ein originalverpacktes Game


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Februar 2014)

Marvel Heroes. Für ein F2P Spiel ziemlich nett.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Februar 2014)

Wall of Text incoming ...

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gestern bin ich mit *Half Life 2 Episode 1 & 2 mit Oculus Rift* auf der Nase fertig geworden. Tolles Spielerlebnis, auch wenn die OR-Unterstützung nicht perfekt ist (vieles muss erstmal in der Config-Datei von HL2 eingestellt werden). Es gibt zwar ein paar mehr oder weniger lästige Probleme, die sich auch dadurch nicht ändern lassen (Zoom funktioniert nicht richtig, Cutscenes werden nicht richtig angezeigt, an manchen Orten leidet die Inputlatenz trotz konstanten 60 fps ein wenig, die Ingamekamera ist zu weit unten = Gordon Freeman ist offenbar nicht größer als 1,60 m, selbst Alyx ist deutlich größer als er) ... aber alles in allem war es ein richtig tolles Spielerlebnis (wer *SPOILER* vermeiden will, sollte jetzt nicht weiterlesen).[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- Gleich am Anfang von Episode 1 sieht man in der Ferne die Zitadelle (Screenshot), den riesigen Turm aus dem Hauptspiel in Half Life 2. Und das Ding ist groß, es ist verdammt groß und in den Wolken darüber gibt es diverse SciFi-Wirbeleffekte, die, obwohl sie damals nicht für 3d-Darstellung gemacht wurden, trotzdem sehr schön aussehen. Beeindruckende Aussicht.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- In derselben Szene findet man ein Computerterminal und Alyx ruft damit ihren Vater an und es folgt ein kurzes Gespräch. Wenn ihr Vater mit Alyx spricht, schaut sie zum Bildschirm, wenn sie oder ihr Vater mit Gorden (also mir) sprechen, schaut sie zu mir. An sich unspektakulär, sowas können Spiele heutzutage und das eben auch schon vor ca. 10 Jahren. Aber dieses Gefühl angeschaut zu werden ... keine Ahnung, es fühlt sich einfach echt an, als ob einen tatsächlich gerade jemand anschaut. Eine unspektakuläre Situation, spektakulär wahrgenommen [/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- In der Zitadelle angekommen gibt es einige tiefe Abgründe, Lifte (Screenshot) usw. Die Tiefe diverser Abgründe kommt dabei ziemlich realistisch rüber. Man will nicht runterfallen. Fällt man doch herunter, gibt es bei den ersten Versuchen eine leicht abgeschwächte Version dieses Bauchkribbelns, das man z. B. in einer Achterbahn oder einem Freefalltower erlebt. Gibt es übrigens auch bei diversen Oculus Rift Achterbahnen.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- Nach einer kurzen U-Bahnfahrt vom Turm weg kommt man wieder an die Oberfläche und sieht im Hintergrund wieder den Turm ... und einen Strider (Screenshot). Der "Kopf" des Striders ist zwar "nur" so groß wie ein durchschnittlicher PKW, aber die Beine sind extrem lang. Da der Strider in der Szene nur im Hintergrund herumläuft, hatte ich Zeit, die Szene ein wenig zu genießen, während Dr. Kleiner auf einem Bildschirm in der Nähe eine kleine Ansprache hält. Definitiv eine tolle Szene, die einem auch die Zeit zum Genießen lässt.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- Ziemlich erschreckt habe ich mich in einer Szene in Episode 2. Man geht in eine kleine Hütte, um mit einem Schalter ein Tor zu öffnen und sieht, wenn man die Hütte wieder verlassen will, direkt am Fenster auf der Rückseite der Hütte einen Combine Hunter (Screenshot). Ich stand etwa zwei Meter vom Fenster entfernt und das Ding DIREKT hinter der Glasscheibe (toller Tiefeneffekt, die transparente, schmutzige Glasscheibe als eine Tiefenebene, der Combine Hunter direkt dahinter als zweite Tiefenebene, kam sehr realistisch rüber) und hat mich für einen Sekundenbruchteil angeschaut und ist dann aus dem Blickfeld verschwunden. Auf dem Monitor sehen solche Viecher (oder auch die Antlions) immer relativ unspektakulär aus, da es halt keine turmhohen Monster sind, sondern "nur" ungefähr die Größe einer großen Kuh haben. Aber wenn man so eine Ding dann direkt vor sich sieht oder es auf einen zurennt oder fliegt (wie es die Antlions gerne machen), dann ist so ein Ding doch schon ziemlich angsteinflößend. Ich glaube nicht, dass viele Leute sich wohlfühlen würden, wenn eine große Kuh direkt auf sie zurennen würde ... oder im hohen Bogen anspringen [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- Die "härteste" Szene war aber definitiv eine Stelle, in der man von einem Antlion Guardian (Screenshot) durch ein System von engen Höhlengängen gejagt wird. Es gibt ein paar enge Schächte, durch die das Viech laufen kann und ein paar sehr enge Schächte, durch die man selbst nur kriechen kann, in die einen der Wächter aber nicht verfolgt. Das Höhlensystem ist relativ umfangreich und man muss in den Brutbereich gelangen, darf das Viech dabei aber halt nicht töten, sondern muss immer wieder von Kriechgang zu Kriechgang rennen, während einen der Guardian laut stampfend/galoppierend verfolgt. Das Ganze muss 5 oder 6 Mal gemacht werden, es muss das eine oder andere Hindernis aus dem Weg geräumt oder das Viech erst in einen anderen Bereich der Höhle gelockt werden. Das war echter Nervenkitzel jedes Mal, wenn ich losgerannt bin, und das Viech hinter mir her war. Die Dunkelheit und Enge der Höhle, das riesige Insekt, das Licht der Taschenlampe ... all das kommt in 3d sehr realistisch und beklemmend rüber. Ich hab mich mehrmals dabei erwischt, dass ich mich kurz vor einem der engen Kriechgänge in meinem Schreibtischstuhl geduckt habe, um schnell reinzuhuschen  Da es aber noch kein Positional-Headtracking gibt, geht das natürlich nicht.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- Sehr cool sind auch die Vortigons (Screenshot) aus der Nähe. Kurzzeitig ist man in Episode 2 mit einem unterwegs und kriegt daher immer wieder die Gelegenheit, sich die schön animierten Aliens aus der Nähe anzuschauen. Wenn man direkt davor steht, hat man dank zwar niedrig aufgelöster, aber gut gemachter Bumpmaps das Gefühl, man könnte die Kreatur berühren. Besonders gelungen ist auch deren Auge (siehe Bild), das sehr schön in Stereo-3d gerendert wird und dadurch sehr "tief" und lebendig aussieht.[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wie auch immer ... eigentlich fand ich Oculus Rift am Anfang vor allem für Flug- und Rennsimulationen interessant, aber Shooter sind definitiv auch sehr gut damit spielbar, wenn die Steuerung gut umgesetzt wird (was hier definitiv der Fall ist. Die Steuerung funktioniert schon nach kurzer Zeit sehr intuitiv). Am liebsten würde ich beide Episoden gleich nochmal durchspielen, wenn der Tag ein paar Stunden mehr hätte (Hauptspiel zwar eigentlich auch, aber da sollen diverse  Abschnitte mit bewaffneten Fahrzeugen mit Oculus Rift nicht spielbar sein). Trotz all der Probleme, die Half Life 2 + Episoden leider hat, trotz der niedrigen Auflösung ein sehr cooles VR-Erlebnis.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ich bin echt gespannt, was da noch alles kommen wird, wenn die Endkundenversion mit deutlich besserem Display und Positional-Headtracking kommt. Das Ganze hat so unglaublich viel Potential ... ich hoffe nur, dass das in Zukunft auch genutzt wird. Wenn dann noch zusätzlich diverse neue extra für VR-Spiele entwickelte Controller kommen  ... was wird toll, das wird richtig toll  (siehe hier, leider hab ich keinen Razer Hydra Controller um das auszuprobieren):[/FONT]
 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3206bgMcbt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Sanador (6. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem Unreal Tournament 3: Black Edition bei einem Key-Store gekauft (wir armen Deutschen haben ja nur diese Möglichkeit) und weiß nun wieder, wieso ich damals so gerne Arena-Shooter gespielt habe. Endlich wieder flotte Gefechte und keinen Erfahrungspunkte Nonsense.

Wenn ich mir das von Neawoulf so durchlese und das Video anschaue, dann frage ich mich, wie sich Oculus Rift beispielsweise bei Quake 3 anfühlen würde.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Februar 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das von Neawoulf so durchlese und das Video anschaue, dann frage ich mich, wie sich Oculus Rift beispielsweise bei Quake 3 anfühlen würde.


 
Könnte durchaus Spaß machen ... viel schlimmer, als solche schnellen Shooter sind meiner Meinung nach Videos oder Spiele, in denen das Spiel die Kontrolle über die Blickrichtung übernimmt. Man dreht den Kopf nach links und die Kamera dreht sich nach unten rechts uns evtl. sogar noch nach hinten oder vorne ... daran habe ich mich bis heute nicht gewöhnt (obwohl ich das Ding schon seit August habe) und sowas kann ich mir kaum länger als 5 Minuten anschauen. Bei Half Life 2 dagegen hab ich teilweise länger als ne Stunde am Stück gespielt nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Monalye (8. Februar 2014)

Ich möchte euch noch mitteilen, wie die Sache mit dem Fear2-Code ausgegangen ist, leider komme ich erst jetzt dazu, gestern war das erste Mal nach meiner Lungenentzündung wieder arbeiten gehen angesagt und heute (mal wieder) mein Aquarium.

Ich hatte, gleich nachdem ich den unbrauchbaren Code bekommen hatte, das an Warner.Bros gemeldet und da es bereits etwa 17.00 war nicht mehr mit einer Reaktion am selben Tag gerechnet. Deshalb schloss ich den Outlook und schaute erst sehr spät am Abend nochmal rein und war total erstaunt. Nur 15 Minuten, nachdem ich an den Support geschrieben hatte, kam eine neue Mail mit einem neuen Code... und der funktionierte diesmal 

Es wird so viel über Publisher und Entwickler geschimpft, deshalb finde ich, das man auch davon erzählen sollte, wenn mal positiv und unproblematisch gehandelt und geholfen wurde. Ich hab' mich jedenfalls riesig darüber gefreut und möchte mich nochmal bei demjenigen bedanken, der mir den Warner.Bros.Support vorgeschlagen hatte, nachdem ich beim Steam-Support keine Hilfe bekam. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau wer das war, es war auch in diesem Thread, ist aber schon etwas her.

Ich hab' mir danach die Frage gestellt, welche Aufgabe Warner.Bros bei Computerspielen hat, sind das Publisher oder haben die auch Entwickler? Ich kannte Warner.Bros. davor eigentlich nur von den Kinofilmen 

Obwohl ich am Freitag arbeiten gehen musste, hab' ich Fear2 dann noch installiert und die ersten 3 Abschnitte gespielt. Das Spiel ist einfach großartig und gehört jetzt schon zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsspielen, gleich nach DS, Bioshock und RAGE  Wenn ich nicht zur Arbeit gemusst hätte, wäre ich wahrscheinlich die ganze Nacht dran geblieben   Ich hoffe nur, das ich im zweiten Teil nicht auch mit so einem Mech rumdüsen muss, wie in Fear3, Abschnitt 6, über die Brücke. Dabei hab ich mich wie der erste Mensch angestellt, vor allem die 2 Hubschrauber haben mir den Mech immer in wenigen Sekunden unterm Hintern weggeschossen  
Ich werd mir auf jeden Fall auch noch das DLC holen und dazu den ersten Teil von Fear. Den möchte ich aber erst als Retail-Version suchen, hoffentlich schaffe ich das, damit die Fear-Sammlung auch auf dem Regal vollständig ist.


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Es wird so viel über Publisher und Entwickler geschimpft, deshalb finde ich, das man auch davon erzählen sollte, wenn mal positiv und unproblematisch gehandelt und geholfen wurde. Ich hab' mich jedenfalls riesig darüber gefreut und möchte mich nochmal bei demjenigen bedanken, der mir den Warner.Bros.Support vorgeschlagen hatte, nachdem ich beim Steam-Support keine Hilfe bekam. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau wer das war, es war auch in diesem Thread, ist aber schon etwas her.
> 
> Ich hab' mir danach die Frage gestellt, welche Aufgabe Warner.Bros bei Computerspielen hat, sind das Publisher oder haben die auch Entwickler? Ich kannte Warner.Bros. davor eigentlich nur von den Kinofilmen


 
Das freut mich zu hören, auch wenn ich die Idee nicht hatte
aber nja, Time Warner ist halt so´n Großer Mischkonzer, da gehört ja alles mögliche dazu, auch mal AOL und nen Baseballclub


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Februar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch noch mitteilen, wie die Sache mit dem Fear2-Code ausgegangen ist, leider komme ich erst jetzt dazu, gestern war das erste Mal nach meiner Lungenentzündung wieder arbeiten gehen angesagt und heute (mal wieder) mein Aquarium.
> 
> Ich hatte, gleich nachdem ich den unbrauchbaren Code bekommen hatte, das an Warner.Bros gemeldet und da es bereits etwa 17.00 war nicht mehr mit einer Reaktion am selben Tag gerechnet. Deshalb schloss ich den Outlook und schaute erst sehr spät am Abend nochmal rein und war total erstaunt. Nur 15 Minuten, nachdem ich an den Support geschrieben hatte, kam eine neue Mail mit einem neuen Code... und der funktionierte diesmal
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube ich hab dir den Tipp damals gegeben, da mir der WB-Support auch schon zweimal innerhalb von kurzer Zeit extrem geholfen hat  Auf die scheint echt Verlass zu sein 
Freut mich, dass du jetzt endlich spielen kannst und das dir das Spiel auch gefällt. Der erste und der zweite Teil der Fear-Reihe zählen für mich auch zu meinen Lieblingsshootern


----------



## Monalye (9. Februar 2014)

Ja genau, stimmt, jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein  auch das du damals schon gesagt hast, das die beiden ersten Teile großartig waren. Vielen Dank noch mal für deinen Tipp, auf Warner Bros wäre ich selbst niemals gekommen, nachdem mir bei Steam nicht geholfen wurde, wusste ich eigentlich keinen Rat mehr (außer neu kaufen natürlich). Der Support von WB war tatsächlich sehr zuvorkommend und hilfsbereit. Wenn man sein Problem glaubhaft und begründet schildert und das in einem "normalen" Wortlaut (nicht so wie heute üblich zb. so: "Was habt ihr Idioten da schon wieder vermurkst"), dann helfen die einem wirklich unkompliziert weiter, Warner Bros behalte ich sicher sehr positiv im Hinterkopf 
Und du hast echt recht gehabt, Fear2 ist einfach nur Hammer, genau so stelle ich mir Shooter vor  Ich brauch da nicht großartig sowas wie "Open World" oder Mega-Story, so wie Fear2 ist, so passts mir haargenau .

Edit: Noch zum Spiel selbst: So erschrocken wie vorhin bin ich auch schon lange nicht mehr, so durch und durch ging es mir zuletzt bei Outlast... alter Schwede.


Spoiler



In Abschnitt 3, in diesem Hospital, mit den vielen Röntgenräumen... ich öffnete völlig unbedacht, wie bisher auch, eine Tür und wurde direkt von einem Typen angesprungen und geschüttelt. Dabei hatte mich fast ein Herzstillstand weggerafft, damit hatte ich NULL gerechnet. Das dürfte eine Fantasievorstellung gewesen sein, denn als ich wieder selbst steuern konnte, war der Typ weg und nur noch rauchende, schwarze Pfützen auf dem Boden.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Februar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ja genau, stimmt, jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein  auch das du damals schon gesagt hast, das die beiden ersten Teile großartig waren. Vielen Dank noch mal für deinen Tipp, auf Warner Bros wäre ich selbst niemals gekommen, nachdem mir bei Steam nicht geholfen wurde, wusste ich eigentlich keinen Rat mehr (außer neu kaufen natürlich). Der Support von WB war tatsächlich sehr zuvorkommend und hilfsbereit. Wenn man sein Problem glaubhaft und begründet schildert und das in einem "normalen" Wortlaut (nicht so wie heute üblich zb. so: "Was habt ihr Idioten da schon wieder vermurkst"), dann helfen die einem wirklich unkompliziert weiter, Warner Bros behalte ich sicher sehr positiv im Hinterkopf
> Und du hast echt recht gehabt, Fear2 ist einfach nur Hammer, genau so stelle ich mir Shooter vor  Ich brauch da nicht großartig sowas wie "Open World" oder Mega-Story, so wie Fear2 ist, so passts mir haargenau .


 
Kein Problem  
Ich hab von dem WB Support neue Keys für Arkham City und Arkham Asylum geschickt bekommen, weil ich meine Retail Keys nicht auf Steam aktivieren konnte und Games for Windows Live ja eingestellt wurde. Ich hab lieb gefragt und Fotos von meinen Retail Versionen mitgeschickt und hatte innerhalb von einer Stunde 2 brandneue Keys für die Gotys 

Viele fanden ja das Fear 2 ein ziemlicher Rückschritt im Vergleich zum ersten Teil war, fand ich eigentlich gar nicht so sehr. Ich fand es etwas weniger gruselig, aber immer noch schön schaurig. Die Story wird am Ende dann etwas skurril aber naja  Ich hab es glaube ich dreimal durchgespielt und hatte jedesmal ne Menge Spass  
Es gibt ja sogar noch ein AddOn zu dem Teil, das hab ich immer noch nicht gespielt, muss ich mal irgendwann nachholen. Nennt sich Reborn glaube ich


----------



## Monalye (9. Februar 2014)

Genau, hab ich auf Steam auch schon rausgesucht und hole ich mir ganz bestimmt, das kostet 8 Euro. Genauso hole ich noch den ersten Teil von Fear, ich möcht aber erst versuchen eine Retail-Version zu finden. Sollte ich es nicht schaffen, kann ich es immer noch über Steam kaufen.

Das Pech mit Arkham Asylum hatte ich zum Glück nicht, ich hab mir erst unlängst die Goty davon gekauft und es ließ sich problemlos bei Steam aktivieren, obwohl Games for Windows auf der Packung draufsteht.


----------



## Enisra (9. Februar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Das Pech mit Arkham Asylum hatte ich zum Glück nicht, ich hab mir erst unlängst die Goty davon gekauft und es ließ sich problemlos bei Steam aktivieren, obwohl Games for Windows auf der Packung draufsteht.


 
Ja, das haben die im Zuge der Einstellung von GfWL vor einiger Zeit umgestellt auf Steam


----------



## Gast20180705 (9. Februar 2014)

Das erste F.E.A.R. hat für michh immernoch die beste Shootermechanik was Waffenverhalten & Trefferfeedback angeht, dicht gefolgt von RAGE. Dazu kommt dann noch die clevere Gegner-KI und die teils krassen Gruselstellen, wo man zum Glück die Jumpscares an der Hand abzählen kann.

Hatte mir jetzt diese Woche Aliens: Colonial Marines für nen 10er mit Gutschein gekauft: Ich war wirklich sehr, sher positiv überrascht nach all den vernichtenden Kritiken und kann sie nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie stark sich der SP durch die ganzen Patches gewandelt hat, aber das Erlebnis was ich hatte war sehr schön und auch mit viel Liebe zu kleinen Details gemacht, durch Anspielungen auf den Film, Eastereggs und das gesamte Design.
Besonders poisitiv möchte ich das Design und Verhalten der Aliens hervorheben, besonders schön: auf einmal hört man es hinter sich leicht röcheln/fauchen dreht sich um und eins der Viecher steht 10cm vom Kopf entfernt, man sieht wie um den Mund alles herum zuckt (trotz der älteren Grafik) und als nächste hat man ein Loch im Kopf sollte man nicht schnell genug reagieren - und das völlig ungescriptet, dynamisch im normalen Spielablauf - würde ich gern mal mit Oculus Rift spielen wollen. (Alien - Slightly Extended Death Scene - YouTube)
Was die Story angeht, weiß ich jetzt nicht wo das Problem liegen soll bzw der große Logikfehler den sie darstellen soll.



Spoiler



Carter Burke informiert Weyland-Yutani, dass er die Aliens gefunden hat und welche in den Körpern von Ripley und Newt mitbringen will. Ein Schiff macht sich auf den Weg und fängt die Sulaco ab. Hicks wird als letzter verbleibender Marine von der Sulaco geweckt, setzt den Notruf vom Beginn des Spiels ab und wird von den Wey-Yu-Leuten überwältigt, kann aber vorher noch einen in seiner Kapsel gefangen setzen und den Facehugger von Ripleys Kapsel runterschießen -> Alien 3. Wey-Yu setzen ihn dann gefangen und verhören ihn, während die Sulaco für Alienversuche genutzt und zurück zu LV426 gebracht wird -> Beginn Colonial Marines


----------



## svd (9. Februar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> [...]Genauso hole ich noch den ersten Teil von Fear, ich möcht aber erst versuchen eine Retail-Version zu finden. Sollte ich es nicht schaffen, kann ich es immer noch über Steam kaufen.
> [...]


 
"FEAR Ultimate", eine Sammlung aus "FEAR", sowie den Stand-Alone Addons "Extraction Point" und "Perseus Mandate", manchmal auch "FEAR Gold" genannt, ist eigentlich schon länger ein Bestandteil der "Software Pyramide". 

Vlt. wirst du noch in einem Saturn fündig. Allerdings handelt es sich bei den Spielen um die Kinderversionen!
Die müssten nachträglich in den "The way it's meant to be played" (Sorry, nvidia) Zustand versetzt werden.

Das sind natürlich keine Steam Spiele, müssten also händisch in die Bibliothek aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Monalye (9. Februar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> "FEAR Ultimate", eine Sammlung aus "FEAR", sowie den Stand-Alone Addons "Extraction Point" und "Perseus Mandate", manchmal auch "FEAR Gold" genannt, ist eigentlich schon länger ein Bestandteil der "Software Pyramide".
> 
> Vlt. wirst du noch in einem Saturn fündig. Allerdings handelt es sich bei den Spielen um die Kinderversionen!
> Die müssten nachträglich in den "The way it's meant to be played" (Sorry, nvidia) Zustand versetzt werden.
> ...



Ich hab' gestern sogar beim Libro ums Eck so eine Fear-Sammlung gesehen, das war aber eine Fear-Trilogy um 19,90. Das war mir dann doch zuviel, da ich ja den 2. und 3. Teil schon habe, eigentlich hätte ich an einen alleinstehenden 1. Teil gedacht. Sehr gut klingt daher dieses Fear-Gold, das hab ich allerdings noch gar nie in der Pyramide gesehen. Wir haben leider nur einen Laden mit einer Pyramide in meiner Nähe, ich werd dort mal nachfragen, ob sie mir eventuell auch was bestellen könnten. Vielen Dank für den Hinweiß :


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Februar 2014)

Weiß hier jemand wie man bei *Dead Space *den Zero-G-Jump mit Controller ausführt? Ich hatte das zuletzt vor gut einem Monat gespielt und bin gerade nach etlichen Versuchen an einer Schwerelosigkeitspassage gescheitert, was sehr frustrierend war. Die Stelle war nicht entscheidend, da ich da nicht lang musste, aber für später wäre es vllt gar nicht so schlecht zu wissen. Das Spiel ist eigentlich recht cool, aber die Stelle wo ich zuletzt aufgehört hatte und jetzt das haben mich etwas gefrustet. Zum Glück bin ich jetzt doch noch irgendwie weitergekommen und jetzt hab ich wieder richtig Lust es durchzuspielen


----------



## svd (10. Februar 2014)

Mit dem LT zielst du auf eine anhüpfbare Stelle, dann drückst du Y.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Februar 2014)

quizduell


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Februar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Mit dem LT zielst du auf eine anhüpfbare Stelle, dann drückst du Y.


 
Danke


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2014)

deus ex 3 ist so geil! 



Spoiler



habe am wochenende jaron namir mit folgender "taktik" gelegt:

- geschütztürme gehackt 
-einen turm mit in den aufzug genommen.
- zwischensequenz abgewartet und -siehe da- das ding steht immer noch da! 
- emp-mine vor den turm geschmissen und nur noch gewartet. 

nach 3 sekunden war namir hinüber. 
hätte nie gedacht, dass das geht. geil!


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> deus ex 3 ist so geil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ja, das hab ich auch gemacht
irgendwie schon Lustig wie man das aushebeln kann


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, das hab ich auch gemacht
> irgendwie schon Lustig wie man das aushebeln kann


 
absolute weltklasse ist das!

weiss gar nicht mehr, weshalb ich deus ex 3 2012 plötzlich nicht mehr weitergespielt hab.
 kam wohl irgendwas dazwischen. 
schande über mich!


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> absolute weltklasse ist das!
> 
> weiss gar nicht mehr, weshalb ich deus ex 3 2012 plötzlich nicht mehr weitergespielt hab.
> kam wohl irgendwas dazwischen.
> schande über mich!


 
Also bei Bedarf kann ich mit Peitschen hiebe und Kratzspuren dienen


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Also bei Bedarf kann ich mit Peitschen hiebe und Kratzspuren dienen


 
hätte ich verdient.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Februar 2014)

Bin grad dabei Dead Space durch zu spielen. Ich finds bisher ganz in Ordnung, obwohl mir einige Stelle doch schon etas auf den Keks gegangen sind, weil die Munition recht knapp wurde o.ä.


----------



## PcJuenger (11. Februar 2014)

Welchen Teil spielst du denn?


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Februar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Welchen Teil spielst du denn?


 
Naja Dead Space, also der 1.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Naja Dead Space, also der 1.


 
auch so ein spiel, das ich unmotiviert abgebrochen hab.
war einfach nicht mein ding.


----------



## svd (11. Februar 2014)

"... ein Buch: "Dead Space, das ist genau mein Ding, Baby"... geschrieben von Bonkic..."

"Dead Space 1" fand ich beim ersten Mal durchspielen schon unheimlich. Aber eher in den ersten paar Stunden, wo der Plasmacutter noch nicht voll ausgebaut ist und relativ wenig passiert. 

Eigentlich sollte ich das nochmal mit 3D Vision probieren. Hmja, oder auch nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> deus ex 3 ist so geil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Genauso so musste auch ich handeln. Weil ich zu "doof" war und mich zu einem Augment-Update "überreden" ließ. 
Sonst wäre ich an der Stelle auch aufgeschmissen gewesen.

DE3 ist aber in der Tat geil. Irgendwann, wenn ich alles durch hab, werd ich mir noch mal den DC antun.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auch so ein spiel, das ich unmotiviert abgebrochen hab.
> war einfach nicht mein ding.


 Bonkic - Der Herr der unvollendeten Spiele... 

Back to Topic:
Ich hab immer noch nicht mit *"Call of Juarez: Gunslinger"* angefangen. Komme von *"Rayman Legends"* einfach nicht los. Leider geil, das Teil.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bonkic - Der Herr der unvollendeten Spiele...


 
ja, schon. 
ich habe einige leichen im keller.


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja, schon.
> ich habe einige leichen im keller.


 
Ich glaube ich muss wirklich mal vorbei kommen, aber nem Violet Wand, ist ja schlimm ey


----------



## Rabowke (12. Februar 2014)

Ich hab Civ 5 'beendet' ... hat echt Spass gemacht! 

Wobei es auch hier wieder das Problem gibt, dass man am Ende und den besten Forschungen im 'easy mode' unterwegs ist. Ich hab im dritten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt und, logisch, gegen alle 10 Völker und Stadtstaaten gekämpft.

Wenn man am Ende mit diesen Mechs unterwegs ist, ist man quasi unbesiegbar. Auch die Forschung ging mir am Ende zu schnell. Ich hab knapp 50 Städte ( jaja! *g* ) und dementsprechend viel Forschung & Goldertrag. Bis zu 3.000 Gold / Runde im güldenen Zeitalter und die späteren Forschungen waren in max. zwei Runden abgeschlossen. 

Allerdings hab ich den Fehler gemacht, und danach Civ IV: Colo gestartet. Wenn man sich an die Grafik und GUI bzw. der gesamten Spielmechanik gewöhnt hat, will man Civ IV Colo nicht wirklich anfassen.  

Ich glaub, es wird mal wieder Zeit für die DOSbox und dem org. Colo!


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab Civ 5 'beendet' ... hat echt Spass gemacht!
> 
> Wobei es auch hier wieder das Problem gibt, dass man am Ende und den besten Forschungen im 'easy mode' unterwegs ist. Ich hab im dritten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt und, logisch, gegen alle 10 Völker und Stadtstaaten gekämpft.



...auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad hast Du gespielt?


----------



## Rabowke (12. Februar 2014)

Mausi ... steht doch im Text? 

"Ich hab im dritten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt ..."


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mausi ... steht doch im Text?
> 
> "Ich hab im dritten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt ..."



Stimmt, bin heute morgen wohl noch etwas langsam. Jedenfalls, "Chieftain" ist nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung, probier es auf mindestens "Prince" (Lvl. 4), besser noch "König" oder "Kaiser (5 u. 6), dann garantiere ich Dir, dass es auch gegen Ende alles andere als zu leicht wird.

Ernsthaft, ich keine eigentlich keine andere Spieleserie, bei der sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad so dermaßen perfekt skalieren lässt, wie bei Civ.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Februar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Stimmt, bin heute morgen wohl noch etwas langsam. Jedenfalls, "Chieftain" ist nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung, probier es auf mindestens "Prince" (Lvl. 4), besser noch "König" oder "Kaiser (5 u. 6), dann garantiere ich Dir, dass es auch gegen Ende alles andere als zu leicht wird.
> 
> Ernsthaft, ich keine eigentlich keine andere Spieleserie, bei der sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad so dermaßen perfekt skalieren lässt, wie bei Civ.


 
Ich hab letztens mit Civ 5 angefangen, nachdem ich es jahrelang vor mir hergeschoben habe. Lustigerweise fand ich den dritten Schwierigkeitsgrad zu einfach, den vierten dann aber gleich heftigst schwer für einen Civ-Noob wie mich. Ich hing den KI-Gegnern 50 Züge lang nur hinterher und dann hat mich auch noch Alexander der Große angegriffen, während ich dabei war, meine zweite popelige Stadt zu gründen 

Neben Civ 5 hab ich zuletzt noch Jazzpunk (total bescheuert!), Lego Movie The Videogame und die Beta von Age of Wonders 3 gespielt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja, schon.
> ich habe einige leichen im keller.


 
Ich auch. Alle in meinen Steam-Keller.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Februar 2014)

Bin gerade mit *Estranged: Act I* fertig geworden. Eine kostenlose Standalone-Mod auf Half Life 2-Basis, die es auch bei Steam gibt. Kommt natürlich nicht an das viel professionellere Half Life 2 + Episoden heran, ist aber dennoch gut gemacht und erinnert teilweise ein wenig an die alte They Hunger Mod für Half Life 1. Vor allem die dunklen Tunnel und Abwasserkanäle sind sehr atmosphärisch geworden. Man könnte Estranged zwar vorwerfen, dass das Leveldesign sehr linear ist und sehr viele 3d-Modelle aus Half Life 2 wiederverwendet wurden ... aber das wäre unfair. Schließlich handelt es sich "nur" um eine Mod. Ein bisschen Horror, ein bisschen Shooter (weniger als in Half Life 2, nicht selten ist man nur mit einem Hammer oder ganz unbewaffnet unterwegs), ein paar ganz nette Rätsel und ein mieser Cliffhanger ... die Spieldauer ist mit ca. 2 Stunden relativ kurz, aber ok (ist immerhin nur das erste Kapitel). Act 2 wird mit Spannung erwartet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2014)

So, gestern abend doch endlich mal für 1 1/2 Stunden in *"Call of Juarez: Gunslinger" *die Colts rauchen lassen.
Herrlich überzogene Western-Story mit sehr amüsanten Bemerkungen und Übertreibungen des Protagonisten.
Optisch geht es in Ordnung, der Sound haut mächtig rein, die Mucke treibt gut an.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Februar 2014)

bin mit *deus ex 3* durch.
der "endgegner" (?) war ja mal komplett lame. da musste man ja quasi gar nix machen.
merkwürdig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Februar 2014)

Immer noch Marvel Heroes. Ironmans "House Party" rockt einfach die Hütte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monalye (15. Februar 2014)

Ich bin gerade mit F.E.A.R.2 fertig geworden und muss sagen, das dieses Spiel nun, gleich hinter Dead Space, zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsspielen gehört. Aktuell würde ich sogar sagen, besser als DS, aber das vielleicht nur, weil die Spielerfahrung gerade frischer ist 

Ich fang gleich mit F.E.A.R.3 an, da bin ich zwar schon bei Abschnitt 7, aber ich werde es nochmal von vorne beginnen, jetzt verstehe ich nämlich auch die Story viel besser 

Auf jeden Fall ein absolutes must-have für jeden Shooter-Fan, einfach großartig diese Serie


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Februar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich fang gleich mit F.E.A.R.3 an, da bin ich zwar schon bei Abschnitt 7, aber ich werde es nochmal von vorne beginnen, jetzt verstehe ich nämlich auch die Story viel besser
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ein absolutes must-have für jeden Shooter-Fan, einfach großartig diese Serie


 
Die Serie hat großartig angefangen, ja. Den zweiten fand ich auch noch cool, mit dem dritten bin ich - wie es der Zufall will - heute Nachmittag durch.

Enttäuschend. Von der ehemals klugen K.I. ist nicht mehr viel zu sehen, stattdessen gibt es Unmengen an Gegnerwellen in Form von Zombie-ähnlichen Wesen und Höllenhunden. Die Feuergefechte machen immer noch Spaß, aber dafür gibt es gleichzeitig auch weniger Horror. Der war schon in Project Origin recht vorhersehbar, hier ist es nicht besser, im Gegenteil. Storytechnisch fand ich es auch nicht sehr anregend, zumal es für meinen Geschmack dann doch etwas zu trashig erzählt wurde. Die Stimmung war damit anders als noch in den ersten beiden Teilen und insgesamt ist der blutige Anstrich irgendwie das einzige, was Fear 3 von allen anderen (halbwegs) aktuellen Shootern abhebt. Mit nicht einmal sechs Stunden war ich zudem recht schnell durch. Mit Fettel muss und will ich dann aber nicht noch mal ran. 

Ich hatte dennoch meinen Spaß, schließlich wusste ich, dass ich nicht viel zu erwarten habe. Ich fands "nett".


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Februar 2014)

Hab mich zuletzt mit Far Cry Classic (PS3) und Naissance (PC) beschäftigt. Beide befinden sich fernab von guter Unterhaltung, das eine ist eine technisch schwache Neuauflage eines Klassespiels, das überhaupt nicht gut gealtert ist, das andere eine schräge Mischung aus Puzzle-, Hüpf- und Erkundungsspiel mit imposanter Architektur und vielen nervigen Gameplay-Macken. Tests zu beiden gibt's morgen 

Nebenbei spiele ich weiter die Beta von Age of Wonders 3. Das Teil ist irre umfangreich und schön komplex. Wird mich noch eine Weile beschäftigen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2014)

Hab grob die erste Hälfte von* "Gunslinger" *absolviert. Macht weiterhin sehr viel Laune. Die Story wird immer verrückter, und trotz genre-üblicher Linearität werde ich den wüsten Schießerein nicht überdrüssig. Da sieht man, dass ein Western-Shooter mehr zu locken weiss als  das zigste Militärgeballer...


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab grob die erste Hälfte von* "Gunslinger" *absolviert. Macht weiterhin sehr viel Laune. Die Story wird immer verrückter, und trotz genre-üblicher Linearität werde ich den wüsten Schießerein nicht überdrüssig. Da sieht man, dass ein Western-Shooter mehr zu locken weiss als  das zigste Militärgeballer...


 
Ich empfand die Story ehrlich gesagt als einen der Schwachpunkte des Spiels. Sie wirkte so, als hätte man sich irgendetwas Absurdes ausdenken müssen, nur damit man all diese berühmten Persönlichkeiten der Epoche in einem Spiel unterbringen kann. Einen richtigen Plot gibt es dafür nicht und die große "Überraschung" hat sich schon Stunden vor dem Ende angekündigt. Die Art, wie die Handlung erzählt wird (mit der sich ändernden Erzählung und den angepassten Details im Spiel), war aber wirklich herausragend.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Februar 2014)

Bin gerade bei *Bioshock Infite *und finde es überragend bisher. Musste mich nach 4h jetzt mehr oder weniger zwingen es auszumachen  Gefällt mir bisher von der Atmosphäre, der Welt, der Story und dem Storytelling her DEUTLICH besser als der erste Teil (den zweiten hab ich nicht gespielt), mit dem ich damals irgendwie nicht sooo viel anfangen konnte.


----------



## golani79 (17. Februar 2014)

Hab grade ne Session Day Z gezockt - macht schon ziemlich viel Spaß.

Irgendwie haben wir es auch geschafft, über die ganze Dauer am Leben zu bleiben - und das auch auf ziemlich gut gefüllten Servern.
Bin ganz gut ausgerüstet jetzt. Mal schauen, was die nächste Session bringt


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab grob die erste Hälfte von* "Gunslinger" *absolviert. Macht weiterhin sehr viel Laune. Die Story wird immer verrückter, und trotz genre-üblicher Linearität werde ich den wüsten Schießerein nicht überdrüssig. Da sieht man, dass ein Western-Shooter mehr zu locken weiss als  das zigste Militärgeballer...


 
Ich hatte mit Gunslinger in den letzten 2 Wochen viel Spass und das obwohl ich am Anfang etwas skeptisch war. 
Die Schießereien haben sich nicht abgenutzt, Story und Erzählweise fand ich auch die gesamte Spielzeit über sehr unterhaltsam. Hab es sogar schon zweimal durchgespielt, am meisten Spass hat es auf "Wild West"-Schwierigkeit gemacht, auf "Schwer" fand ich es nämlich irgendwie nicht so herausfordernd. Nerven tun nur Quick-Time-Events und die Duelle, der Rest ist sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## Enisra (17. Februar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab grade ne Session Day Z gezockt - macht schon ziemlich viel Spaß.
> 
> Irgendwie haben wir es auch geschafft, über die ganze Dauer am Leben zu bleiben - und das auch auf ziemlich gut gefüllten Servern.
> Bin ganz gut ausgerüstet jetzt. Mal schauen, was die nächste Session bringt


 
du spawnst, ein Aimbotkiddy haut dich weg und klaut dir deine Sachen?


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Februar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> die Duelle


 
ICh wollts auch schon sagen. Also wenn etwas an dem Spiel genervt hat dann waren es die Duelle. An sich eine coole Idee, aber in der Ausführung mangelhaft. Hätte ich mich da zu Beginn des Spiels nicht durchgebissen hätte ich es jetzt wohl immer noch nicht durch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Februar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit Gunslinger in den letzten 2 Wochen viel Spass und das obwohl ich am Anfang etwas skeptisch war.
> Die Schießereien haben sich nicht abgenutzt, Story und Erzählweise fand ich auch die gesamte Spielzeit über sehr unterhaltsam. Hab es sogar schon zweimal durchgespielt, am meisten Spass hat es auf "Wild West"-Schwierigkeit gemacht, auf "Schwer" fand ich es nämlich irgendwie nicht so herausfordernd. Nerven tun nur Quick-Time-Events und die Duelle, der Rest ist sehr unterhaltsam


 Über die QTEs und die Duelle sehe ich gerne hinweg, weil der Rest wirklich immens Fun macht.
Hab vorm Runterfahren des Rechners den Sumpflevel beendet. Fand es ungeheuer komisch, als Silas mitten in seiner Erzählung ein Paar Rothäute "hineingelogen" hat, um den eingenickten Ben wieder zum Zuhören zu bewegen. Ein wirklich witziger Einfall.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich empfand die Story ehrlich gesagt als einen der Schwachpunkte des Spiels. Sie wirkte so, als hätte man sich irgendetwas Absurdes ausdenken müssen, nur damit man all diese berühmten Persönlichkeiten der Epoche in einem Spiel unterbringen kann. Einen richtigen Plot gibt es dafür nicht und die große "Überraschung" hat sich schon Stunden vor dem Ende angekündigt. Die Art, wie die Handlung erzählt wird (mit der sich ändernden Erzählung und den angepassten Details im Spiel), war aber wirklich herausragend.


 Sicher, im Bezug aufs Storytelling muss sich "Gunslinger" hinten anstellen, das hat Techland im Erstling und "Bound in Blood" wesentlich besser ausgearbeitet. Darum sehe ich den neuesten CoJ-Ableger auch eher als den "Fun-Westerner" an.


----------



## golani79 (17. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> du spawnst, ein Aimbotkiddy haut dich weg und klaut dir deine Sachen?


 
Wieso so negativ?
Bisher hab ich noch nicht wirklich was mitbekommen, dass sich Cheater / Hacker / Scriptkiddies in Mengen rumtreiben sollen.
Wenn man ein wenig recherchiert und auf div. Geschichten stößt, so sind das oft ziemlich sicher Lagprobleme.


----------



## Enisra (17. Februar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wieso so negativ?
> Bisher hab ich noch nicht wirklich was mitbekommen, dass sich Cheater / Hacker / Scriptkiddies in Mengen rumtreiben sollen.
> Wenn man ein wenig recherchiert und auf div. Geschichten stößt, so sind das oft ziemlich sicher Lagprobleme.


 
des war eh Witz mann


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Über die QTEs und die Duelle sehe ich gerne hinweg, weil der Rest wirklich immens Fun macht.


 
Das hat er ja auch geschrieben. Der Rest ist wirklich gut gemacht, deswegen kann man darüber hinwegsehen bei der Gesamtbeurteilung des Spiels. Nichtsdestotrotz muss ich das dem Spiel klar als Negativpunkt ankreiden, da vor allem die Duelle am Anfang des Spiels einige meiner Nerven gefressen haben.


----------



## Chemenu (17. Februar 2014)

Gerade Mass Effect beendet. Sehr geiles Spiel. 
 Hatte auch nach den anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten auf Noveria keinerlei Probleme mehr mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Soweit ich mich erinnere bin ich seither nur ein einziges mal gestorben, und das war auch eher blöder Zufall weil ein Thresher Maw genau unter dem Mako aus dem Boden kam -> Instant kill.  

Nur was mich wundert: Das Spiel (Zeitstempel vom Savegame) sagt ich hab 35 Stunden gespielt, laut Steam sind es 39.
Wie die 4 Stunden Differenz zustande kommen kann ich mir nicht ganz erklären.^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Februar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Gerade Mass Effect beendet. Sehr geiles Spiel.
> Hatte auch nach den anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten auf Noveria keinerlei Probleme mehr mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Soweit ich mich erinnere bin ich seither nur ein einziges mal gestorben, und das war auch eher blöder Zufall weil ein Thresher Maw genau unter dem Mako aus dem Boden kam -> Instant kill.
> 
> Nur was mich wundert: Das Spiel (Zeitstempel vom Savegame) sagt ich hab 35 Stunden gespielt, laut Steam sind es 39.
> Wie die 4 Stunden Differenz zustande kommen kann ich mir nicht ganz erklären.^^


 Wie oft hast du deine alten Spielstände geladen ?


----------



## Chemenu (17. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie oft hast du deine alten Spielstände geladen ?


 Kein einziges mal.  Ich mach doch keine Story-relevanten Entscheidungen rückgängig, das würd mir das Spiel vermiesen. Ich möchte ja jetzt den Spielstand in ME2 weiterführen. Ich wenn ich mal eine Entscheidung treffe die sich dann später doch als weniger gut herausstellt, dann leb ich damit. So wie im echten Leben halt auch.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Februar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Nur was mich wundert: Das Spiel (Zeitstempel vom Savegame) sagt ich hab 35 Stunden gespielt, laut Steam sind es 39.
> Wie die 4 Stunden Differenz zustande kommen kann ich mir nicht ganz erklären.^^


 
Das wundert mich auch bei Dead Space. Die im Spiel angezeigte Zeit ist ca. 5h und Steam sagt mir aber 9h. Ich glaub Steam liegt da nicht immer so ganz korrekt.


----------



## TrinityBlade (17. Februar 2014)

Bei manchen Spielen werden Cutscenes oder im Menü verbrachte Zeit oder nach einem Ableben wiederholte Abschnitte ingame nicht mitgezählt. Dadurch kommt der Unterschied zustande.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Februar 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Bei manchen Spielen werden Cutscenes oder im Menü verbrachte Zeit oder nach einem Ableben wiederholte Abschnitte ingame nicht mitgezählt. Dadurch kommt der Unterschied zustande.


 
ah, sowas kam mir auch schon in den Sinn, weil die 9h sind bei mir deutlich realistischer.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Februar 2014)

Ich könnte momentan Outlast gratis spielen, aber ich bin zu ängstlich. ;-D

Dafür spiele ich gerade an Fallout New Vegas und habe wieder richtig Spaß dran. Ich habe es beim ersten Mal nicht durchgespielt und nun war die Pause so lang, dass es sich wie ein neues Spiel anfühlt.


----------



## Sanador (17. Februar 2014)

Im Moment spiele ich die Titanfall Beta und meine Güte, ist das spaßig!
Die schnelle Action, die tolle Bewegungsfreiheit und natürlich die Titans! 
Aber was mich besonders fasziniert ist die sogenannte Smart-Gun. Gegen die "Creeps" ist sie wie eine Art Aim-bot, doch gegen menschliche Ziele braucht man unerwartet gutes Timing, was dazu führt, dass sie nicht übermächtig ist.
Bis zum Ende der Beta werde ich noch viel Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringen und freue mich schon auf den Release.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Februar 2014)

Assassin's Creed 3 (+ Washington Episoden) gerade durchgespielt. Es war wie immer von der Geschichte, dem Szenario sehr gut. Allerdings war der Hauptheld nicht so eine Persönlichkeit wie Ezio oder Altair, war schon irgendwie blasser. Außerdem war es von den bisherigen Assassin's Creed Spielen das unfertigste. Manchmal wurde nicht angezeigt, wo die nächste Mission startet. Da halft nur der Selbstmord und/oder Neustart. Das Spiel ist auch manchmal in den Ladebildschirmen hängen geblieben. Das war bei den vorherigen Spielen nicht so.
Teil 4 werd ich auch noch zocken. Da ich es aber noch nicht ganz heruntergeladen habe, werde ich zuvor noch was anderes spielen. Vermutlich Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance.


----------



## PCamateur (18. Februar 2014)

Steam-Guthaben aufgeladen, gestern The Witcher Enhanced Edition für 1,75€ gekauft und jetzt gerade am downloaden von Lucius  
Mal schauen


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Februar 2014)

Ich hab *Bioshock Infinite *jetzt durch und bin doch etwas geflasht...ein wirklich grandioses Spiel und ohne Frage nicht mehr und nicht weniger als eines der besten Spiele aus 2013. Was mich nur etwas verwundert ist die Spielzeit: Steam sagt mir knapp 9h, dabei hab ich mir eigentlich möglichst viel angeschaut und bin nicht wirklich durchgerusht, deshalb hab ich eher mit 13h oder so gerechnet...naja toll war's auf jeden Fall.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Februar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Teil 4 werd ich auch noch zocken.


 
Reschpeckt, du hast das ja echt durchgezogen^^


----------



## Chemenu (19. Februar 2014)

*Mass Effect 2* schreckt mich irgendwie total ab. Hab etwa ne Stunde gespielt und das Gefühl, dass sich im Vergleich zum Vorgänger das Meiste verschlechtert hat. 

1. Steuerung
Was bitte ist mit der Steuerung passiert? Unterschiedliche Mausempfindlichkeit im Menü und Ingame!  Kein Regler für die Mausgeschwindigkeit im Optionsmenü! Seriously, WTF? Ich musste erst eine Lösung im Internet suchen und eine Änderung in einer Konfig-Datei machen um ein spielbares Ergebnis zu erreichen. 
Es gibt auch keine Key-Binds mehr für so unwichtige Funktionen wie die Squad-Übersicht und Journal 
Inventar scheint es auch nicht mehr zu geben. Ducken kann man sich auch nicht mehr? Aus der Deckung schießen funktioniert nicht anständig wenn man am Ende einer Wand steht und um die Ecke feuern möchte. In ME1 war das problemlos möglich.
Und dann die Leertaste als "ultimative Allzweckwaffe" (in Deckung gehen, rennen, benutzen, usw.). Das mag ja jeder anders sehen, ich finds einfach nur zum . Ich fühl mich von dem Spiel wie ein Idiot behandelt, der nicht weiß welche Tasten er für bestimmte Aktionen drücken muss. 

2. UI
Hat's den UI Designern bei Bioware ins Gehirn geregnet? Die Menüs reagieren grundsätzlich nicht auf Doppenklicks (so wie ME1). D.h. alles, was ich bei ME1 mit ein oder zwei Klicks machen konnte, benötigt nun mindestens einen Klick mehr und zusätzlich muss die Maus auf einen extra Button bewegt werden.
Beispiel: Waffen "vergleichen". Das "Vergleichen" steht in Anführungszeichen, da ein Vergleich nicht möglich ist. Es werden nämlich leider keine Vergleichswerte angezeigt. 
Um zum Beispiel zurück zu kommen: In ME1 konnte ich eine Waffe auswählen, diese wurde dann mit der aktuellen Waffe gegenübergestellt. Kein Problem also festzustellen, welche Waffe die bessere ist. Ein Doppelklick auf die Waffe und sie wurde ausgerüstet. Nun bei ME2 muss ich erst auf die gewünschte Waffe klicken, dann runter auf einen weiteren Button um die Ausrüstung zu bestätigen. D.h. das Menü bietet mir aufgrund der fehlenden Vergleichsmöglichkeit keinerlei Mehrwert, abgesehen von unnötigen Mausklicks. Und so konseqent scheisse wurde das in allen Menüs umgesetzt. 

Die Anzeige der Lebens- und Schildenergie ist mega unübersichtlich. Ich hab bis jetzt nicht rausgefunden wo meine Lebensenergie überhaupt angezeigt wird.  Nur diesen halbrunden, blauen Balken für die Schildenergie konnte ich identifizieren. 

Ich bin nach nur einer Spielstunde schon so frustriert und genervt dass ich das Spiel am liebsten verbrennen würde.^^
Leider, oder zum Glück, hab ich keinen physikalischen Datenträger. Achja... da war ja noch was...

3. D L C
Man muss sich zuerst in der Bioware Community anmelden um den DLC herunterladen zu dürfen. Einzig positiv daran ist, dass man den bestehenden Origin Account nutzen kann. Dann darf man sich jeden DLC einzeln herunterladen und installieren. Danke auch Bioware, für diesen mega umständlichen Prozess. Wie wär's mit einer unkomplizierten Ingame Routine, wenn sich das Spiel eh schon beim "Cerberus Network" anmeldet? 

So, ich beende den Rant jetzt erst mal. Mal sehen ob ich nach der zweiten Spielstunde noch etwas hinzufügen muss.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Februar 2014)

1. Maussteuerung
Da ist mir persönlich nichts Negatives aufgefallen. Vielleicht ein Einzelfall bei dir, wo es Probleme damit gibt.
Die Allzwecktaste zum Ducken, Springen etc. fand ich aber auch sehr unglücklich gelöst, hab mich damit aber schnell abgefunden.

2. Waffen
Ja, das musste ich damals auch bemängeln. Eine klare Stärken-/Schwächendefinition war daraus nicht zu erkennen.

3. Schildernergie
Das hat mich auch anfangs irritiert. Sah mich deswegen gar genötigt, hierzu einen Thread im PCG-Forum zu starten, um da Klarheit zu bekommen. Zu deiner Frage: Die Schildanzeige erscheint nur dann, wenn Shepard Treffer einsteckt. Kommt er nicht zu Schaden, verschwindet diese nach wenigen Sekunden.

BTW:
Schätze spätestens am Wochenende werde ich endlich *"Mass Effect 3"* starten, mit *"Gunslinger" *dürfte ich mit den kommenden 1-2 Spielstunden endlich durch sein. Hoffentlich erwarten mich dort auch keine bösen Bedienungs-Überraschungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shorty484 (19. Februar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Assassin's Creed 3 (+ Washington Episoden) gerade durchgespielt. Es war wie immer von der Geschichte, dem Szenario sehr gut. Allerdings war der Hauptheld nicht so eine Persönlichkeit wie Ezio oder Altair, war schon irgendwie blasser. Außerdem war es von den bisherigen Assassin's Creed Spielen das unfertigste. Manchmal wurde nicht angezeigt, wo die nächste Mission startet. Da halft nur der Selbstmord und/oder Neustart. Das Spiel ist auch manchmal in den Ladebildschirmen hängen geblieben. Das war bei den vorherigen Spielen nicht so.
> Teil 4 werd ich auch noch zocken. Da ich es aber noch nicht ganz heruntergeladen habe, werde ich zuvor noch was anderes spielen. Vermutlich Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance.



Da muss ich Dir in allen Punkten zustimmen, ich hatte auch viele Bugs wo ich dachte, das muss eigentlich nicht sein. Im Großen und Ganzen hats aber Spaß gemacht .


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Februar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> *Mass Effect 2*


 
hmmm, so unterschiedlich können Geschmäcker sein Mir hatte der zweite Teil deutlich besser gefallen als der erste. Das Storytelling war mitreißender, das Gameplay besser und das weglassen des Inventars war imho ein Segen für das Spiel, weil kein Inventar immer noch besser ist, als so ein unübersichtlicher Mist wie im ersten. Im zweiten Teil hab ich über 30h verbracht und den ersten hab ich mit knapp 20h zu Ende gebracht, wobei erstere Spielzeit gefühlt deutlich schneller verging.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Februar 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> hmmm, so unterschiedlich können Geschmäcker sein Mir hatte der zweite Teil deutlich besser gefallen als der erste. Das Storytelling war mitreißender, das Gameplay besser und das weglassen des Inventars war imho ein Segen für das Spiel, weil kein Inventar immer noch besser ist, als so ein unübersichtlicher Mist wie im ersten. Im zweiten Teil hab ich über 30h verbracht und den ersten hab ich mit knapp 20h zu Ende gebracht, wobei erstere Spielzeit gefühlt deutlich schneller verging.


 Ich könnte jetzt keines von beiden favorisieren.
Die Inszenierung mitsamt Storytelling war auf jeden Fall besser, auch der leichte Anflug von Humor hat mir mehr zugesagt als in ME1. Allerdings orientiert sich das Gameplay von Teil 2 mehr dem eines gewöhnlichen Deckungsshooters, auch fand ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad niedrig angesetzt... Das hat Teil 1 besser gemacht, welcher doch mehr RPG-Elemente hatte. Außerdem fühlte sich das Universum von ME2 viel kleiner an, zu wenige Planeten und Orte zu denen man sich begeben konnte.

Für mich daher ein klares Unentschieden. Beides hat seine charakteristischen Stärken und Schwächen. Daher bin ich gespannt, wie sich ME3 spielen wird.


----------



## Peter Bathge (19. Februar 2014)

Auch in meinen Augen haben beide Spiele Vor- und Nachteile. Das Inventar-Management in ME1 fand ich zum Kotzen, dem habe ich bei ME2 keine Träne hinterhergeweint. Die neue Action-Ausrichtung mochte ich auch - Teil 1 hatte ja auch nicht unbedingt die taktischsten Kämpfe der Spielegeschichte. In Sachen Story halten sich beide die Waage, ME2 packt eventuell noch eine Ladung zusätzliche Dramatik oben drauf. Und die Nebenaufträge waren in ME2 denen aus Teil 1 natürlich meilenweit voraus, zumindest was das Leveldesign angeht. Ich hab bei ME1 wirklich jede noch so kleine Quests gemacht und spätestens nach der Hälfte der Spielzeit kannte ich die ganzen Untergrundbasen und Lagerhallen auswendig 

Dass sich das Universum in ME1 größer anfühlt, kann ich bestätigen. Aber das liegt auch einfach daran, dass Teil 1 der Trilogie natürlich erstmal alle Rassen und Planeten etablieren muss. Ich weiß noch, ich hab damals stundenlang im Codex geschmöckert. Herrlich, das


----------



## Enisra (19. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Und die Nebenaufträge waren in ME2 denen aus Teil 1 natürlich meilenweit voraus, zumindest was das Leveldesign angeht. Ich hab bei ME1 wirklich jede noch so kleine Quests gemacht und spätestens nach der Hälfte der Spielzeit kannte ich die ganzen Untergrundbasen und Lagerhallen auswendig


 
nicht zu vergessen dass der Mako mit seiner Gummiballe-Physik weggefallen ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Dass sich das Universum in ME1 größer anfühlt, kann ich bestätigen. Aber das liegt auch einfach daran, dass Teil 1 der Trilogie natürlich erstmal alle Rassen und Planeten etablieren muss. Ich weiß noch, ich hab damals stundenlang im Codex geschmöckert. Herrlich, das


 Ich hoffe ich kriege das noch auf die Reihe, alle Rassen und Kulturen auseinander zu halten, sonst muss ich vor ME3 nochmal am Kodex nachsitzen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen dass der Mako mit seiner Gummiballe-Physik weggefallen ist


 Der galaktische Geigerzähler war in Teil 2 aber auch nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für mich daher ein klares Unentschieden. Beides hat seine charakteristischen Stärken und Schwächen. Daher bin ich gespannt, wie sich ME3 spielen wird.


 Rein gameplaytechnisch? Da muss ich sagen, dass sich der 3. Teil am rundesten gespielt hat. Es gab mehr Upgrades für Waffen und auch etwas, was man als Inventar bezeichnen kann (was allerdings nur auf dem Schiff zu finden ist). Ausweichen, Deckung usw. funktionierte besser, als im 2. Teil und die nervigen Minispiele sind nicht mehr. ME3 wurde an vielen Ecken meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll entschlackt oder/und erweitert. 

Und es konzentriert sich eher aufs Wesentliche und wirkt dadurch auch irgendwie von der Atmosphäre her "dichter". Ich würde sagen, das Spiel ist im Großen und Ganzen deutlich besser als Teil 1 und 2. Nur das Ende...naja, du kennst ja die Meinung der meisten darüber.  Einzig das Ende hat vielen das Game versaut. Der Weg bis dort hin ist aber durchaus gelungen.

Rein grafisch gesehen ist es aber irgendwie ein Rückschritt gegenüber ME2. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass dieser Körnigkeitseffekt fehlt, der in meinen Augen ein schönes Stilmittel war. Aber da schafft eine ENB-Mod Abhilfe. Texturmods verwendete ich auch. So sah das Game DEUTLICH besser aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Rein gameplaytechnisch? Da muss ich sagen, dass sich der 3. Teil am rundesten gespielt hat. Es gab mehr Upgrades für Waffen und auch etwas, was man als Inventar bezeichnen kann (was allerdings nur auf dem Schiff zu finden ist). Ausweichen, Deckung usw. funktionierte besser, als im 2. Teil und die nervigen Minispiele sind nicht mehr. ME3 wurde an vielen Ecken meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll entschlackt oder/und erweitert.
> 
> Und es konzentriert sich eher aufs Wesentliche und wirkt dadurch auch irgendwie von der Atmosphäre her "dichter". Ich würde sagen, das Spiel ist im Großen und Ganzen deutlich besser als Teil 1 und 2. Nur das Ende...naja, du kennst ja die Meinung der meisten darüber.  Einzig das Ende hat vielen das Game versaut. Der Weg bis dort hin ist aber durchaus gelungen.
> 
> Rein grafisch gesehen ist es aber irgendwie ein Rückschritt gegenüber ME2. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass dieser Körnigkeitseffekt fehlt, der in meinen Augen ein schönes Stilmittel war. Aber da schafft eine ENB-Mod Abhilfe. Texturmods verwendete ich auch. So sah das Game DEUTLICH besser aus.


 Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem vielerorts umstrittenden Ende von ME3 ? Sollte ich gleich von Anfang an den "Alternatives-Ende"-DLC darufpacken ? Oder kann man (nach dem Durchspielen bis zum ursprünglichen Ende) diesen nachträglich draufpacken und sich auch die Abänderung nach Laden des letzten Spielstandes betrachten ? Habe keine Lust zweimal hintereinander 30 - 40 Stunden hinter mich zu bringen, nur um die Unterschiede in den Enden zu sehen. (und nein, Youtube-Videos dazu kommen für mich nicht in Frage ).


----------



## golani79 (20. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem vielerorts umstrittenden Ende von ME3 ? Sollte ich gleich von Anfang an den "Alternatives-Ende"-DLC darufpacken ?


 
Wieso willst du schon ein alternatives Ende draufpacken, bevor du das angedachte Ende überhaupt kennst?
Ich hab es zwar noch nicht gespielt, aber sowas würde ich auf keinen Fall machen - nur weil anderen was nicht gefällt, muss es man es ja nicht selbst auch zwangsläufig als schlecht empfinden.


----------



## Enisra (20. Februar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du schon ein alternatives Ende draufpacken, bevor du das angedachte Ende überhaupt kennst?
> Ich hab es zwar noch nicht gespielt, aber sowas würde ich auf keinen Fall machen - nur weil anderen was nicht gefällt, muss es man es ja nicht selbst auch zwangsläufig als schlecht empfinden.


 
naja, ich kann das schon verstehen, man vermeidet schon im Vorhinein eine schlechte Erfahrung aufgrund von Aussagen von Leuten mit deren Meinung man schon vorher übereinstimmen konnte

Btw.: Wo wir grade bei ME sind, ich hab da auch noch Teil 2 rumliegen in der Boxed Version, kann man die eigentlich auch bei Origin integrieren? Weil ich wollte auch den Teil (irgendwann bestimmt) auch mal auf Englisch spielen, was halt jetzt garnicht möglich ist, bei Origin zumindest nach fummelei


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du schon ein alternatives Ende draufpacken, bevor du das angedachte Ende überhaupt kennst?
> Ich hab es zwar noch nicht gespielt, aber sowas würde ich auf keinen Fall machen - nur weil anderen was nicht gefällt, muss es man es ja nicht selbst auch zwangsläufig als schlecht empfinden.


 Hast ja eigentlich recht, aber wenn ich daran zurückdenke wie sehr (insbesondere hier) das Ende verrissen wurde, wollte ich jede Art von Enttäuschung vermeiden bzw. ein wenig "Schadensbegrenzung" betreiben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich kann das schon verstehen, man vermeidet schon im Vorhinein eine schlechte Erfahrung aufgrund von Aussagen von Leuten mit deren Meinung man schon vorher übereinstimmen konnte
> 
> Btw.: Wo wir grade bei ME sind, ich hab da auch noch Teil 2 rumliegen in der Boxed Version, kann man die eigentlich auch bei Origin integrieren? Weil ich wollte auch den Teil (irgendwann bestimmt) auch mal auf Englisch spielen, was halt jetzt garnicht möglich ist, bei Origin zumindest nach fummelei


 Ich glaube die älteren Retail-Versionen lassen sich nicht integrieren. Hab ME1 und ME2 in der EA Value Edition, und dort wird nur eine Online-Aktivierung aus dem Spiel heraus verlangt. Nur ME3 sollte/müsste Origin voraussetzen.

Schätze, da wirst du dir wenn nochmal die Download-Version zulegen müssen.


----------



## golani79 (20. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich kann das schon verstehen, man vermeidet schon im Vorhinein eine schlechte Erfahrung aufgrund von Aussagen von Leuten mit deren Meinung man schon vorher übereinstimmen konnte


 
Auch wenn man meistens mit anderen Leuten übereinstimmen kann, wenns um Filme / Spiele / ähnliches geht, muss es ja nicht immer der Fall sein.
Ein Freund von mir hat ziemlich den gleichen Geschmack, was Spiele und Filme betrifft wie ich und in sehr vielen Fällen deckt sich auch unsere Meinung. Trotzdem gibts immer wieder Abweichungen, weil man halt nie zu 100% den gleichen Geschmack haben kann / wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Auch wenn man meistens mit anderen Leuten übereinstimmen kann, wenns um Filme / Spiele / ähnliches geht, muss es ja nicht immer der Fall sein.
> Ein Freund von mir hat ziemlich den gleichen Geschmack, was Spiele und Filme betrifft wie ich und in sehr vielen Fällen deckt sich auch unsere Meinung. Trotzdem gibts immer wieder Abweichungen, weil man halt nie zu 100% den gleichen Geschmack haben kann / wird.


 Jutt, dann spiele ich es erstmal in der ursprünglichen Version. Aber noch mal zu meiner Frage:
Kann man den DLC danach fix draufschmeissen und mit dem letzten Spielstand die Alternativen ansehen oder muss man da wieder einen kompletten Durchgang reissen ?!


----------



## Enisra (20. Februar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Auch wenn man meistens mit anderen Leuten übereinstimmen kann, wenns um Filme / Spiele / ähnliches geht, muss es ja nicht immer der Fall sein.
> Ein Freund von mir hat ziemlich den gleichen Geschmack, was Spiele und Filme betrifft wie ich und in sehr vielen Fällen deckt sich auch unsere Meinung. Trotzdem gibts immer wieder Abweichungen, weil man halt nie zu 100% den gleichen Geschmack haben kann / wird.


 
sicher gibt das abweichungen, aber die Chance das es auch zutrifft, ist dann schon größer


----------



## golani79 (20. Februar 2014)

Das mag schon so sein, aber ich mache mir halt immer gerne selbst ein Bild, bevor ich irgendwas als schlecht bewerte, nur weils "alle" anderen so sehen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Februar 2014)

Zur ME3-Ende-Frage: Pack den DLC gleich drauf. Das Ende wird ja nicht komplett abgeändert, es wird nur viel besser erklärt und du bekommst einen schönen Ausblick auf zukünftige Geschehnisse. Nachteile gibt es dabei keine, die eigentliche Botschaft des Original-Endes bleibt erhalten.

Darüber hinaus ist das mit dem "Ich lade einfach mal einen alten Spielstand neu" gar nicht so einfach, denn die letzte manuelle Speichermöglichkeit gibt es eine halbe Stunde vor dem Ende. Das dann alles nochmal zu spielen, nur um drei Minuten neues Material zu sehen, halte ich für komplett idiotisch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Zur ME3-Ende-Frage: Pack den DLC gleich drauf. Das Ende wird ja nicht komplett abgeändert, es wird nur viel besser erklärt und du bekommst einen schönen Ausblick auf zukünftige Geschehnisse. Nachteile gibt es dabei keine, die eigentliche Botschaft des Original-Endes bleibt erhalten.
> 
> Darüber hinaus ist das mit dem "Ich lade einfach mal einen alten Spielstand neu" gar nicht so einfach, denn die letzte manuelle Speichermöglichkeit gibt es eine halbe Stunde vor dem Ende. Das dann alles nochmal zu spielen, nur um drei Minuten neues Material zu sehen, halte ich für komplett idiotisch.


 Danke. Das macht mir die Entscheidung leicher.


----------



## Shorty484 (20. Februar 2014)

Wenn man unbedingt alle Enden sehen will, Youtube . Hab ich auch gemacht, weil ich nicht den letzten Abschnitt drei mal spielen wollte.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Februar 2014)

Hab gestern noch ca. zwei weitere Stunden mit *Mass Effect 2* verbracht und könnte meinen Rant-Post inhaltlich noch weiter ausbauen.

Ja, das Inventarsystem von ME1 kam direkt aus der Hölle.  Aber wenn man sich mal damit arrangiert hatte, ist das völlige Fehlen eines Inventars in ME2 doch ein Rückschritt. Und ich kann gar nicht oft genug erwähnen dass ich es als blanken Hohn empfinde wenn ich zwar verschiedene Waffen zur Auswahl habe, jedoch keinerlei Unterschiede erkennbar sind. Ist es nun egal was für Waffen ich ausrüste? Gibt es wirklich nur optische Unterschiede? 

Das Gameplay, bzw. die Kämpfe erscheinen mir auch nicht runder als in ME1. Es ist weder ein RPG wie ME1, noch ein guter Deckungs-Shooter. Und was das schlimmste ist, es wurde der "infinite enemy spawn" aus der CoD Reihe übernommen. Ich dachte gestern echt die wollen mich verarschen... Zuerst hoffte ich auf einen Bug bzw. einen Einzelfall, aber es ist tatsächlich so, dass man bei den Kämpfen an ganz bestimmten Positionen sein muss um den Respawn der Gegner zu beenden. Noch primitiver geht's nicht. Wofür hab ich bitte ne Sniper Rifle wenn ich dann doch vorstürmen muss um alle Gegner zu erledigen? 

Die Nebenmissionen in ME1 mögen eintönig gewesen sein. Viele Levels wurden wiederverwendet und die Fahrten mit dem Mako... darüber muss man nichts mehr sagen. Aber vom Spielgefühl war ME1 m.M.n. eine andere Liga als der Nachfolger. 

Zur Story kann ich natürlich noch nicht viel sagen. Nur der Anfang hat mich massiv gestört. Hier wurde für meinen Geschmack zu dick aufgetragen, denn 



Spoiler



dass Shepard im Raumanzug einen Absturz auf einem Planten überlebt


 ist dann doch zu ... unglaubwürdig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Zur Story kann ich natürlich noch nicht viel sagen. Nur der Anfang hat mich massiv gestört. Hier wurde für meinen Geschmack zu dick aufgetragen, denn dass Shepard im Raumanzug einen Absturz auf einem Planten überlebt ist dann doch zu ... unglaubwürdig.





Spoiler



Ähmm... Er hat im eigentlichen Sinne nicht überlebt. Cerberus hat seine sterblichen Überreste durch reichlich Medizin-Technik und Implantate reanimiert. Er ist quasi "wiedergeboren" worden.



Ob das nun glaubwürdiger ist, lasse ich aber mal hingestellt.


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Februar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Zur Story kann ich natürlich noch nicht viel sagen. Nur der Anfang hat mich massiv gestört. Hier wurde für meinen Geschmack zu dick aufgetragen, denn dass Shepard im Raumanzug einen Absturz auf einem Planten überlebt ist dann doch zu ... unglaubwürdig.


 
Schade dass es dir nicht so gut gefällt wie der erste Teil. Gerade dein letzter Punkt, die Anfangssequenz, hat für mich eigentlich schon entschieden, dass mir das Spiel besser gefällt. Diese bombastische Inszenierung, die ich auch generell bei Single-Player Titeln mag, hat mir beim ersten Teil etwas gefehlt.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2014)

Super ... danke fürs spoilern von ME1!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Super ... danke fürs spoilern von ME1!


 ??? Wir spoilern gerade Teil 2, du Noob !


----------



## Exar-K (20. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Super ... danke fürs spoilern von ME1!


 Ich habe das Lesen der Beiträge gleich abgebrochen, weil ich wusste, dass in diesem Forum eine latente Unfähigkeit zur Benutzung der Spoilertags herrscht.


----------



## Enisra (20. Februar 2014)

Das ist der Prolog, das sind die ersten 5 Minuten 
Und ansonsten war das doch alles Spoilerfrei wenn man sagt dass der Mako Wegfällt (und durch ein dümmeres "Feature" ersetzt wird), aber nicht was in den Missionen passiert


----------



## Chemenu (20. Februar 2014)

Sorry für den Spoiler! 
Ich dachte ihr habt das alle schon gespielt.  Meinen Post hab ich editiert. Wenn die anderen, die mich zitiert haben, auch noch mitmachen (oder ein Mod), dann kann vielleicht der ein oder andere Leser noch vor den Spoilern bewahrt werden.


----------



## Exar-K (20. Februar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> (oder ein Mod)


 Netter Versuch, dafür müsste ich das ja lesen, um nach editierbaren Dingen zu suchen.


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Februar 2014)

Macht euch nix draus, schlimmer als der Plottwist von Knights of the Old Republic, der hier mal irgendwo im Forum ohne Spoilertag Preis gegeben wurde kann es schon nicht sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2014)

Wie gut dass Chemenu nicht erwähnt hat dass



Spoiler



neben Shepard auch die Normandy ziemlich platt gemacht wird.
Obwohl, nach 1-2 Spielstunden hat man ja wieder ein neues Schiff. Name ? Jepp, Normandy ! 

Bei Mass Effect geht nichts und niemand unwiderbringlich kaputt. Von ein bis zwei zu opfernden Teammitgliedern mal abgesehen...


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem vielerorts umstrittenden Ende von ME3 ? Sollte ich gleich von Anfang an den "Alternatives-Ende"-DLC darufpacken ? Oder kann man (nach dem Durchspielen bis zum ursprünglichen Ende) diesen nachträglich draufpacken und sich auch die Abänderung nach Laden des letzten Spielstandes betrachten ? Habe keine Lust zweimal hintereinander 30 - 40 Stunden hinter mich zu bringen, nur um die Unterschiede in den Enden zu sehen. (und nein, Youtube-Videos dazu kommen für mich nicht in Frage ).


 Spiel es bis zum Ende durch, speichere vorher und wenn dir das Ende nicht gefällt, dann pack das Director's Cut-Ende drauf. ^^ Und spiele vom letzten Speicherstand aus weiter. Du musst also keine zig Stunden nochmal durchzocken.  

Leider ist es aber so, dass das Ende erst dann richtig schlüssig wird, wenn man den Leviathan-DLC durch hat. Meiner Meinung nach, zumindest. Hier wurde nachträglich (aber durchaus geschickt) noch etwas hinzu gedichtet, um die Story abzurunden und um der Aussage der Sovereign aus dem 1. Teil ("Wir haben weder Anfang, noch Ende" oder so ähnlich) ein wenig mehr Wahrheitsgehalt zu verleihen.


----------



## Sanador (20. Februar 2014)

Und nach dem Director's Cut-Ende sich den Citadel DLC holen, durchspielen und mit einem guten Gefühl die Trilogie beenden.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. Februar 2014)

Gibts bei Origin eigentlich auch mal reduzierte DLCs (so wie bei Steam, bsp. Dragonborn für 10 statt 20€)? Ich bin nicht gerade ein Freund von Einzel-DLC-Verkaufspreisen. 

Zur ME3 Frage muss ich mich Peter Bathge anschließen. Nimm einfach den Extend Cut sofort. Das Ende wird erweitert, nicht verändert. Im Grunde ist es das selbe.



			
				Chemenu schrieb:
			
		

> dass man bei den Kämpfen an ganz bestimmten Positionen sein muss um den Respawn der Gegner zu beenden


Wirklich? In ME 3 gibts das jedenfalls nicht mehr. Da muss man alle Gegner erledigen, dann gibts nochmal ne Welle oder es geht weiter.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. Februar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es nun egal was für Waffen ich ausrüste? Gibt es wirklich nur optische Unterschiede?


Mit Sicherheit nicht. Es hat definitiv Auswirkungen, sogar deutliche. Magazingröße, Munitionskapazität, Schaden pro Kugel, Magazinart (Einzelschuss, Halbautomatisch, Salvenschuss, Automatisch). Nachlesen kann man das auf Mass Effect 2 – Mass Effect Wiki. 

Nichtsdestotrotz muss ich sagen:
Verglichen mit ME3 und ME1 bietet ME2 eine lächerlich kleine Auswahl an Waffen / Waffenanpassung.

PS: Versehentlich neuer Post, statt editiert


----------



## Monalye (20. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mir gerade das DLC zu Fear2 und den ersten Teil Fear über Steam gekauft, das wird ein tolles Wochenende 

Der erste Teil von Fear hat 51 (!!!!!) Gigabyte, da sind wohl 2 DLC's mit dabei, aber dennoch find ich das krass viel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade das DLC zu Fear2 und den ersten Teil Fear über Steam gekauft, das wird ein tolles Wochenende
> 
> Der erste Teil von Fear hat 51 (!!!!!) Gigabyte, da sind wohl 2 DLC's mit dabei, aber dennoch find ich das krass viel


 Oder da ist jede Menge temporärer Müll dazu gekommen. ^^

Aber im Ernst: Fear 1 hatte nur 5 GB um den Dreh. Wie kommt man da auf das Zehnfache ???


----------



## Monalye (20. Februar 2014)

Keine Ahnung, ich hab's beim Installieren gesehen, nachdem ich eine Fehlermeldung wegen zu wenig Festplattenspeicher bekommen hatte. Ich hatte auf der Festplatte nur noch 45 GB frei und es ließ sich daher nicht installieren. Also hab' ich ein Spiel deinstalliert, das eh schon ewig unbenutzt Speicherplatz braucht, erst dann konnte ich Fear installieren. Bei erforderlicher Festplattenspeicher stand 51 GB 

Edit: Beim ersten Teil sind sogar 3 Einträge in der Bibliothek gemacht worden, einer für Fear und jeweil einer für Extraction Piont und Perseus Mandate... die DLC's


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich hab's beim Installieren gesehen, nachdem ich eine Fehlermeldung wegen zu wenig Festplattenspeicher bekommen hatte. Ich hatte auf der Festplatte nur noch 45 GB frei und es ließ sich daher nicht installieren. Also hab' ich ein Spiel deinstalliert, das eh schon ewig unbenutzt Speicherplatz braucht, erst dann konnte ich Fear installieren. Bei erforderlicher Festplattenspeicher stand 51 GB
> 
> Edit: Beim ersten Teil sind sogar 3 Einträge in der Bibliothek gemacht worden, einer für Fear und jeweil einer für Extraction Piont und Perseus Mandate... die DLC's


 Das sind keine bloßen DLCs, sondern die offiziellen Add-Ons. DAS erklärt natürlich alles.


----------



## svd (21. Februar 2014)

So, "Syberia 2" ist erledigt. Schön war's, wenn's mir auch nicht so gut wie der erste Teil gefallen hat. Was Emotionen betrifft, ist da schon einiges an Potential verschenkt worden. Und das Ende hat mir persönlich nicht das Gefühl vermittelt, etwas Wichtiges vollbracht zu haben.
Naja, bin trotzdem auf Teil 3 gespannt. Nachdem ja auch "Dreamfall" und die "Unwritten Tales" unverhofft weitergeführt werden, gibt's ja (in naher Zukunft, hoffentlich) nahrhaftes Adventurefutter.

Habe, zwengs der Gaudi, auch "Need For Speed: Undercover" installiert. Was habe ich das Spiel nach "Most Wanted" (dem guten) und "Carbon" gehasst. Jetzt, nach "Most Wanted" (dem schlechten) und "Rivals", finde ich in der Scheiße unverdaute Maiskörner, die das Spiel, im direkten Vergleich zu den letzen beiden Ablegern, direkt schmackhaft machen. Ch-ch-ch.

Okay, ohne Mod sieht es noch immer übel aus. Der Jerry JJ Abrams Bruckheimer Filter ist einfach scheußlich. 
Das Fahrverhalten unter aller Sau. Es ist halt ein Action-/Geschicklichkeitsspiel mit Geraden, Vollgas-, Lupf- und Handbremskurven. Irgendwie wird der Wagen immer um's Eck gebracht. Wer dabei nirgendwo hängenbleibt, gewinnt halt. 
Dafür gibt's keine (oder nur sehr ausgeleierte) Gummiband KI. Fährst du optimal, wirst du nicht überholt. Das gilt dafür auch umgekehrt. Wer sich blöd anstellt, darf nicht erwarten, dass die Gegner vom Gas gehen, um dich trotzdem gewinnen zu lassen.

Die kleinen Videoschnipsel, nach mehr oder weniger signifikanten Missionen, sind recht aufwändig produziert (wenn auch der Schnitt nervt). Und sie sind sehr gut vertont (wenn auch das Drehbuch und die Charaktere doof sind).

Ich hoffe, dass ich irgendwie bis zum Ende durchhalte und das Spiel ad acta legen kann. Nach dem jüngeren "The Run", wird's wohl das letzte NFS sein, bei dem ich die Kampagne beenden werde.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das sind keine bloßen DLCs, sondern die offiziellen Add-Ons. DAS erklärt natürlich alles.


 
Aber doch keine 51GB 
Bei mir hat der Steam Ordner "FEAR Ultimate Shooter Edition" eine Größe von ca. 16GB


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Februar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Habe, zwengs der Gaudi, auch "Need For Speed: Undercover" installiert. [..]


 
Du hast mit allen deinen Kritikpunkten Recht, das hat mich alles ebenfalls gestört. Trotzdem hab ich Undercover damals komplett durchgespielt - der Soundtrack war einfach zu gut. Mein persönlicher Favorit: Undercover OST 15 - Ladytron - Ghosts - YouTube

Spitze


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Du hast mit allen deinen Kritikpunkten Recht, das hat mich alles ebenfalls gestört. Trotzdem hab ich Undercover damals komplett durchgespielt - der Soundtrack war einfach zu gut. Mein persönlicher Favorit: Undercover OST 15 - Ladytron - Ghosts - YouTube
> 
> Spitze


Man kann von EA halten was man will, aber ihre Renn- und Sportspiele haben immer richtig gute Soundtracks.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Februar 2014)

Am Wochenende wird erstmal fleißig *Assetto Corsa* gespielt. Leider ist der Rift Support immer noch nicht perfekt (immerhin hat man nicht mehr das Gefühl, man würde das Auto wie einen Helm tragen), aber es wird besser und besser. Erstaunlich, dass sogar Rennen in nem 160 PS Abarth 500 so viel Spaß machen können. Man kann das kleine Auto herumschleudern wie man will, durch die vergleichsweise niedrige Geschwindigkeit, das geringe Gewicht und den Frontantrieb verzeiht der Wagen einem wirklich eine Menge.

Ganz anders die GT3 Wagen: Man ist damit schon verdammt schnell unterwegs, aber die Autos sind auch weitaus schwieriger am Limit zu fahren. Damit könnte ich gut leben, wenn die KI nicht so verdammt rücksichtslos wäre. Auf der einen Seite ist die KI ja echt gut: Sie fährt nicht wie auf Schienen, sie kämpft um Positionen, verteidigt diese, macht glaubwürdige Fahrfehler ... und nimmt dabei keinerlei Rücksicht auf das Auto das Spielers, bremst häufig (aber nicht immer) viel zu früh, schiebt einen gerne mal ins Gras und schafft es offenbar, den Wagen aus den unmöglichsten Situationen wieder unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Naja, das Spiel ist halt Early Access, die KI ist halt erst seit ein paar Wochen im Spiel, da wird wohl noch eine Menge optimiert werden, damit die Gegner endlich mal sowas wie einen Selbsterhaltungstrieb bekommen. Solange beschränke ich mich bei Rennen auf langsamere Fahrzeuge, die man leichter wieder fangen kann, wenn sie mal nen Schubser bekommen. Rennen mit GT3-Wagen oder schneller machen derzeit wirklich keinen Spaß.


----------



## Chemenu (23. Februar 2014)

Hab heute SWAT 4 ausgegraben. 

Leider macht der Kopierschutz Ärger und behauptet abwechselnd ich würde nicht die Original-CD verwenden oder die CD konnte nicht innerhalb des Zeitlimits gelesen werden. Die Scheibe ist aber in 1A Zustand. Drecks SecuRom. 
Ich muss das Spiel so ca. 20 mal starten, irgendwann funktioniert es dann auch mal. Dann erscheint nur noch eine Warnmeldung dass mein PC zu schlecht ist  und ich daher das Spiel nicht starten sollte. Es trotzdem zu spielen wird nicht empfohlen und auch nicht supported. Süß. 

Naja, jedenfalls hab ich die Mission an der ich mich versucht habe noch nicht erfolgreich abschließen können. Das Spiel ist echt verdammt hart. Aber es macht auch wahnsinnig Spaß. Für ein Remake mit besserer Grafik und verbesserter KI würde ich jemandem die Füße küssen.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Februar 2014)

@Chemenu
Hast du dieses Analyse Tool schon ausprobiert?


> Q: I get the error message: 'Please insert the original disc instead of a backup (e.g. 1000)'.
> A: Please download the SecuROM™ Diagnostics Tool and follow the instructions on the website.
> Q: I get a C++ run time error message.
> A: Please download the SecuROM™ Diagnostics Tool and follow the instructions on the website.


https://support.securom.com/pop_swat4.html

Habe ich aber selbst nicht getestet, dieses Tool kann man aber wohl auch direkt über die Webseite starten.
https://support.securom.com/analysis.php


----------



## Chemenu (24. Februar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Chemenu
> Hast du dieses Analyse Tool schon ausprobiert?


 Nein, aber danke für den Hinweis.
Momentan scheint das Problem nicht mehr so akut zu sein, konnte das Spiel die letzten Male problemlos starten. 
Hab den Patch 1.1 installiert, evtl. hat der das Problem gemildert/behoben. 

Die Krankenhausmission konnte ich nun nach ca. einem Dutzend Versuchen auch endlich erfolgreich abschließen, wenn auch nur mit einem einzigen Punkt über dem Mindest-Score.  Ich find das teilweise schon unfair wenn massig Punkte für verletzte/getötete Verbrecher abgezogen werden obwohl diese mit Sturmgewehren und kugelsicheren Westen ausgestattet sind. Gut, dem einen hätte ich vielleicht nicht in den Rücken schießen sollen, aber meine Nerven lagen blank.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2014)

@ Che

Mass Effect 2 ist erst mal frustbedingt aus Eis gelegt, hmm ?!


----------



## golani79 (24. Februar 2014)

Derzeit klebe ich irgendwie an DayZ


----------



## Chemenu (24. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @ Che
> 
> Mass Effect 2 ist erst mal frustbedingt aus Eis gelegt, hmm ?!


 Nicht wirklich, aber ich hatte plötzlich einfach Lust auf ne Runde SWAT4. Weiß auch nicht warum. 

Bei Mass Effect 2 kotzt mich an dass ich keine anständigen Waffen habe. Diese Pistolen nerven weil ich ständig nur am Nachladen bin. Die Möglichkeit SMGs zu nutzen bekomm ich wohl erst später...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, aber ich hatte plötzlich einfach Lust auf ne Runde SWAT4. Weiß auch nicht warum.
> 
> Bei Mass Effect 2 kotzt mich an dass ich keine anständigen Waffen habe. Diese Pistolen nerven weil ich ständig nur am Nachladen bin. Die Möglichkeit SMGs zu nutzen bekomm ich wohl erst später...


 Wundert mich ein wenig. Ist zwar schon ein 1/2 Jahre her, dass ich ME2 durchgespielt habe, aber bei der Waffenwahl hat es eigentlich nie gescheitert.


----------



## Chemenu (24. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wundert mich ein wenig. Ist zwar schon ein 1/2 Jahre her, dass ich ME2 durchgespielt habe, aber bei der Waffenwahl hat es eigentlich nie gescheitert.


 Ich hab meine Klasse geändert: Soldier -> Infiltrator
Deshalb bin ich jetzt eingeschränkt was Waffen und Rüstung angeht. Ich wollte einfach mal was anderes probieren als immer nur mit roher Waffengewalt alles niederzumähen.


----------



## svd (24. Februar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Du hast mit allen deinen Kritikpunkten Recht, das hat mich alles ebenfalls gestört. Trotzdem hab ich Undercover damals komplett durchgespielt - der Soundtrack war einfach zu gut. Mein persönlicher Favorit: Undercover OST 15 - Ladytron - Ghosts - YouTube
> 
> Spitze


 
Stimmt, den Soundtrack habe ich vergessen, positiv zu erwähnen. In den neueren NFS Teilen ist die Musik eigentlich so ziemlich das Erste, was bei mir abgedreht wird. Am wenigsten mag ich Rap leiden. Weil mich die Message von irgendwelchen amerikanischen Gangstaz, wie soll ich's sagen, einen Scheiß interessiert.  Da ärgere ich mich bloß über die Lizenzen, die EA mal lieber in QA gesteckt hätte... naja, Geschmacksache.

Aber die oft elektronischen oder auch mal nur instrumentalen Tracks in "Undercover" kommt mir da sehr entgegen.

Heh, das Spiel motiviert noch immer. Ich glaub's selber nicht. 
Das Fahr(?)zeug scheint zwar keinerlei physikalischen Gesetzen unterworfen zu sein, aber es funktioniert ziemlich gut.

Ach ja, da soll mir nochmal jemand kommen und sagen, dass du auch bei elektronisch abgeriegelten 30 Bildern die Sekunde ein gutes Geschwindigkeitsgefühl hättest. Ja, klar. 
Wer's nicht glauben mag, ist eingeladen, selbst einen Vergleich zu machen.

Die "gezeichneten" Wagen gefallen mir nicht mehr so gut, die realistischere Optik der letzten Jahre hat mich zu sehr verwöhnt.
Aber die Ladezeiten... ein Wahnsinn. Wo du in "Rivals" nur am Warten bist, hast du hier schon ein halbes Rennen absolviert...


edit: Hmm, schade, mit dem Aufstieg in die Wagenklasse 2 werden die Eigenheiten des Spieldesigns leider deutlicher sichtbar. So scheinen sich die KI Fahrer deinem gewählten Vehikel anzupassen. Wo es vorher, mit einem Nissan 370Z (Tier 3), ein eher geringes Problem gewesen ist, einem zB Zonda, SLR oder Murciélago davonzufahren und, mit einigen Sekunden Abstand, zu gewinnen, reagiert die KI wesentlich aggressiver auf einen Gallardo. Rennen werden schon mal erst auf den letzten Metern entschieden.

Wo der 370Z bei Tempo 300 noch gezielte Manöver im Gegenverkehr zugelassen hat, ist der Gallardo bei Tempo 330 eine Zicke. Das mag zwar vlt. realistisch sein, vom Wagen, der im guten "Most Wanted" die perfekte Waffe gewesen ist, habe ich, ehrlich gesagt, ein besseres Handling erwartet. (Naja, mal in's Tuning Menü schauen und auch den Fahrstil anpassen. )
Aber wenn sich das Tempo weiter steigert, müssen sich die Tier 1 Autos ja wie WipeOut oder F-Zero anfühlen...

Naja, muss durchhalten. Bin noch unschlüssig, was ich danach spielen soll. Entweder "Pacific Assault", wo ich der Frage nachgehe, wie EA es geschafft hat, die Serie (auf dem PC) schon mit dem zweiten Spiel in die Bedeutungslosigkeit zu befördern... oder "Dwarf Fighter", wo die Frage natürlich lautet, warum EA es nicht geschafft hat, die Serie mit dem letzten Ableger aus der Bedeutungslosigkeit zu holen.


----------



## PcJuenger (25. Februar 2014)

Gerade das erste Darksiders beendet, muss sagen, dass Ende macht definitiv Lust auf mehr, sehr badassig das Ganze 



Spoiler



, vorallem wenn Krieg den Beobachter abmurkst und man sieht, wie die anderen Reiter ankommen


. Jetzt muss ich gleich mit Teil 2 fortfahren


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Februar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Gerade das erste Darksiders beendet, muss sagen, dass Ende macht definitiv Lust auf mehr, sehr badassig das Ganze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Ende von Darksiders ist tatsächlich ziemlich geil. Nur schade, dass Teil 2 da nicht weitermacht


----------



## Enisra (25. Februar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das Ende von Darksiders ist tatsächlich ziemlich geil. Nur schade, dass Teil 2 da nicht weitermacht


 
viel schlimmer ist, Teil 3+ ist ja auch nicht wirklich am Horizont


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> viel schlimmer ist, Teil 3+ ist ja auch nicht wirklich am Horizont


 
Das stimmt leider 
Wobei es doch vor kurzem noch Gerüchte gab, dass ein dritter Teil bei Crytek in Arbeit sein könnte oder? Wobei, ob das gut ist sei mal dahingestellt


----------



## PcJuenger (25. Februar 2014)

Nunja, angekündigt wurde nichts, aber Nordic games wird die Marke sicher nicht gekauft haben, um sie versauern zu lassen ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2014)

Silas Greaves hat seine Rache bekommen. 

So, dann wollen wir mal einige GB im zweistelligem Bereich auf die HDD schaufeln und Commander Shepards finalen Kampf gegen die Reaper antreten. *Mass Effect 3*, ich komme.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Februar 2014)

So, *DSA: Blackguards* ist endlich nach lt. Steam 37 Stunden durch und es hat mir richtig gut gefallen, auch wenn ich bei dem einen oder anderen Kampf kurzzeitig leicht gefrustet war. Das ist mir aber immer noch lieber, als ein glattgelecktes Spiel, bei dem ich jeden Sieg geschenkt bekomme.

Was mir gefallen hat:
- Generell die Atmosphäre. Die Optik, die Soundkulisse, die Musik, Story, Grafikstil ... alles nicht auf Triple-A Niveau, aber insgesamt einfach stimmig. Ein bisschen weniger Bloom hätte dem Spiel allerdings sicher gut getan (lässt sich abschalten, allerdings leidet darunter auch die Farbdarstellung und der Kontrast).
- Entgegen der Kritik, die man nicht selten gelesen hat: Die Charaktere und die Dialoge. Die waren einfach toll geschrieben, zum Großteil auch gut gesprochen. Die wenigen, weniger talentierten Sprecher, von denen immer wieder berichtet wurde, gibt es zwar auch, aber die haben dann doch irgendwie ihren Oldschool-Charme. Ich kann verstehen, dass viele Leute sich daran stören, mir hat's aber nichts ausgemacht. Vor allem Naurim (cholerischer Zwerg) und Zurbaran (leicht arroganter Magier) waren ein tolles Team mit großartigen Sprechern und immer wieder für tolle Dialoge zu haben.
- Der Umfang: Fast 40 Stunden sind mehr als ordentlich. Dabei gab es nicht einen Kampf, wo ich mir gedacht habe: "Wääh, schon wieder so ein nerviger 08/15 Kampf." Jeder Kampf, jedes Schlachtfeld war absolut einzigartig. Zeigt mir einen Screenshot und ich sage euch, welcher Kampf das war mit ein paar Details zur Quest.
- Der Schwierigkeitsgrad/Balancing. Es gibt keinen gleichmäßig ansteigenden Schwierigkeitsgrad, der im ultimativ schweren Endkampf mündet. Stattdessen waren über das ganze Spiel verteilt schwere und leichtere Kämpfe und Quests verteilt. Eine Gruppe Schläger in einer Taverne ist nunmal nicht so bedrohlich wie ein Höhler voller Ghule, ein Waldschrat, oder ein von einem Magier unterstützter Trupp Echsenmenschen.

Ein paar Meckereien habe ich dennoch:
- Bei einigen der Prüfungen im letzten Kapitel war nicht ganz klar, was ich machen muss. Die meisten hatten kurze Beschreibungen, worin die Herausforderung besteht, bei ein paar wenigen fehlte diese jedoch (Absicht?).
- Es sollte ein umfangreicheres Kampflogbuch geben, das sämtliche Würfeleien entschlüsselt bzw. überhaupt darstellt. Würde zwar spielerisch nichts ändern, aber man könnte herausfinden, warum Takate mal wieder mit seinem Speer nicht trifft.
- Gelegentliche Performanceeinbrüche, die für mich nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar waren. Ein 2500k mit 8 GB und ner GTX 570 sollte eigentlich reichen. Zum Glück war das aber nur bei zwei oder drei Kämpfen der Fall.

- Kein Gemecker, aber ein Wunsch: Ein Editor wäre nett ... SEHR nett  sogar (man stelle sich vor: Eine unendliche Zahl an neuen DSA-Mods aus  dem Netz mit tollen Charakteren, Dialogen, Geschichten und Kämpfen)

Meine (rein subjektive) Wertung: 8 von 10 Punkten. Einen Nachfolger würde ich sofort kaufen, ebenfalls werde ich mir den Story-DLC gönnen. Auch ein Rollenspiel könnte ich mir mit einer ähnlichen Kampfmechanik vorstellen (nein, Blackguards ist kein Rollenspiel. Es ist ein Taktikspiel mit ein paar Rollenspielelementen, die sich aber hauptsächlich auf das Spieleuniversum und die Charakterentwicklung beschränken).


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Februar 2014)

Ich hab *Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance* durchgespielt. Ist insgesamt ein ziemlich kurzes Spiel. Ingame-Zeit zeigt er mir was von 4 Stunden und 50 Minuten an. Dazu sind noch die 2 DLCs dabei, die auch nochmal je 45 Minuten gehen.
Das Spiel an sich kann man ganz einfach beschreiben. Es ist ein reines Action-Kampfspiel bei dem man von einem Gebiet zum nächsten geht und die Gegner darin platthaut oder schnetzelt, danach kommt meist ein Funkspruch und man geht weiter. Dafür sind die Bosskämpfe aber ziemlich interessant gemacht. Fand das Spiel an sich ganz nett, aber wenn es jemand jetzt nicht spielen würde, würde er aber auch nichts verpassen. Das ist etwas was sich aber gut nebenher spielen lässt, aber kein "Dauerspiel", weil es dafür einfach irgendwann zu eintönig wird.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> [...]


 Sage mal Nea, hattest du nicht ein OR? Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen von einem Remake bzw. Umsetzung von Zelda gelesen. Hast du das mal getestet? Sogar Ocarina of Time ( kA wie der Titel genau lautet  ) wurde auf OR portiert.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sage mal Nea, hattest du nicht ein OR? Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen von einem Remake bzw. Umsetzung von Zelda gelesen. Hast du das mal getestet? Sogar Ocarina of Time ( kA wie der Titel genau lautet  ) wurde auf OR portiert.


 
Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich mal ne Unity-Engine Demo ausprobiert, in der man ein Wald-Dorf aus dem Spiel erkunden kann (Kokiri-Forest oder so). Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass es mich nicht unbedingt beeindruckt hat. Vielleicht fehlt mir auch einfach dieser Nostalgie-Bonus, da ich die Zelda-Spiele nie gespielt habe. Polygone und Texturen wurden wohl irgendwie direkt aus dem Original importiert und sind endsprechend kantig und niedrig aufgelöst. Das Ganze ist auch nur eine Erkundungsdemo und das "Gameplay" beschränkt sich auf rumlaufen und umschauen. Man kann das Gebiet weder verlassen, noch kann man die Gebäude betreten. Es gibt auch keine NPCs, die herumlaufen und mit denen man irgendwie interagieren kann. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht wird ja noch daran gearbeitet, das ganze Spiel so spielbar zu machen? 
Was mir gefallen hat, waren die vielen Glühwürmchen, die dort herumfliegen. Kleine, schwebende Objekte finde ich per Oculus Rift betrachtet immer wieder interessant. Vor allem, wenn die auf einen zufliegen und man glaubt, sie fangen zu können 

Hab gerade nochmal gegooglet und es gibt wohl einen 3ds Emulator, der mit Oculus Rift kompatibel ist. Hab mir mal ein Video dazu bei Youtube angeschaut und es macht nen ganz netten Eindruck. Allerdings zeigt Oculus Rift da nur einen 3d-Bildschirm, auf dem das Spiel läuft. Man ist also nicht wirklich drin im Geschehen, sondern sieht alles wie auf einem 3d Fernseher. Headtracking scheint es da wohl zu geben, aber der Youtuber hat es abgeschaltet, damit den Zuschauern nicht schwindelig wird.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Februar 2014)

Ich spiele immer noch Blackguards und ich sehe es ähnlich positiv wie Neawoulf


Neawoulf schrieb:


> - Es sollte ein umfangreicheres Kampflogbuch geben, das sämtliche Würfeleien entschlüsselt bzw. überhaupt darstellt. Würde zwar spielerisch nichts ändern, aber man könnte herausfinden, warum Takate mal wieder mit seinem Speer nicht trifft.


Ich hatte relativ spät festgestellt, dass man die Punkte für das jeweilige Waffentalent auf Parade und Attacke aufteilen kann, z. B. hat man bei Speer 15 kann man 11 auf Attacke und 4 auf die Parade Umverteilen.

Zusätzlich gibt es bei seinen Spezialangriffen, bis auf Finte, Abzüge auf die Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit. Und auch die Speere haben unterschiedliche Angriffswerte, bei vielen gibt es ebenfalls Abzüge.
Gilt natürlich für alle Waffen.

Und auch durch Rüstungen wenn eine Behinderung vorliegt kann es, wenn ich mich nicht irre, Abzüge auf den Angriff geben, es gibt aber einen Skilltree für Rüstungsgewöhnung der die Behinderung bei schwereren Rüstungen reduziert.


> - Gelegentliche Performanceeinbrüche, die für mich nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar waren. Ein 2500k mit 8 GB und ner GTX 570 sollte eigentlich reichen. Zum Glück war das aber nur bei zwei oder drei Kämpfen der Fall.


Ja, mit meiner 5750 kann ich alles auf Minimum stellen, und ich meine wirklich alles, auch beim Grafiktreiber, und trotzdem habe ich in einer 1920x1200 Auflösung (Eigentlich nur 1920x1080, oben und unten schwarze Balken) massive Performanceprobleme z. B. im Arenaviertel.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Februar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich spiele immer noch Blackguards und ich sehe es ähnlich positiv wie Neawoulf
> 
> Ich hatte relativ spät festgestellt, dass man die Punkte für das jeweilige Waffentalent auf Parade und Attacke aufteilen kann, z. B. hat man bei Speer 15 kann man 11 auf Attacke und 4 auf die Parade Umverteilen.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, hab ich auch immer genutzt (maximaler Wert auf Attacke). Generell war Takate mit dem Speer auch nicht sooo schlecht, aber am Anfang des dritten Kapitels gab es einige Gegner, die extrem gut ausweichen konnten. Die waren mit was anderem, als mit der Standardattacke kaum zu treffen, während Naurim und mein Hauptchar (auch Krieger) jeweils problemlos nen Wuchtschlag mit Zweihand-Axt und Zweihand-Schwert machen konnten. Eben für solche Fälle wäre eine genaue Aufschlüsselung schön, wie sich die Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit und der letztendliche Erfolg/Misserfolg zusammensetzen, ne prima Sache.



> Ja, mit meiner 5750 kann ich alles auf Minimum stellen, und ich meine wirklich alles, auch beim Grafiktreiber, und trotzdem habe ich in einer 1920x1200 Auflösung (Eigentlich nur 1920x1080, oben und unten schwarze Balken) massive Performanceprobleme z. B. im Arenaviertel.


In der Arena hatte ich das Problem eigentlich nicht. Das fing auch erst mit dem letzten Patch an, vor allem bei Kämpffeldern, auf denen viel Feuer zu sehen war. Ganz extrem war es auch im zweitletzten Kampf des letzten Kapitels. Hab schließlich die Grafik runtergedreht und es waren immer noch ca. 20 fps oder weniger. Ist zum Glück kein Spiel, wo es wirklich auf die fps ankommt, da man ja alle Zeit der Welt hat, auf Ereignisse zu reagieren, aber schön anzusehen und angenehm zu spielen war es nicht. In den meisten Kämpfen des Spiels hatte ich aber konstante 60 fps (bei ner Auflösung von 1920 x 1080).


----------



## Bonkic (28. Februar 2014)

soeben mit *company of heroes 2* fertig geworden. 
irgendwie haben mir die richtigen highlights gefehlt.
insbesondere die letzte mission (berlin) war komplett lame.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> soeben mit *company of heroes 2* fertig geworden.
> irgendwie haben mir die richtigen highlights gefehlt.
> insbesondere die letzte mission (berlin) war komplett lame.



Du meinst, Du bist mit der Kampagne fertig geworden, ja? 

Hast Du schon die Kriegsschauplatz-Szenarios gespielt? Die sind imho besser, als die eigentliche Kampagne, mit teilweise sehr abwechslungsreichen Aufgaben.


----------



## Chemenu (28. Februar 2014)

Ich werd mit *Mass Effect 2* wohl nicht mehr warm werden. 
Dieser neue Blödsinn mit Treibstoff fürs Schiff und den Sonden zur Ressourcengewinnung nervt.
Wem macht es denn bitte Spaß dutzende von Planten per Hand nach Mineralien zu scannen? 
Und dann die neue Galaxiekarte... sowas von unübersichtlich. In der alten Version von ME1 konnte man schnell hin und her reisen, jetzt ist es nur noch eine Qual. Das einzig Positive sind die Mission-Marker, die einem gleich anzeigen in welches System man für bestimmte Missionen muss.

Noch mehr stören mich allerdings die neuen Charaktere. Ich hab das Gefühl das ist nur noch eine austauschbare Ansammlung von Söldnern und Psychopathen. Ich will mein altes Team wieder.  Dafür habt ihr euch diesen hier verdient, Bioware:


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Februar 2014)

Vor etwa einer Stunde ist der neue Patch für *Assetto Corsa* angekommen und es gab ein wenig neuen Content: Die Nürburgring Grand Prix Strecke und den Lotus T125, der im Grunde nichts anderes ist, als ein moderner Formel 1 Wagen, der für kleinere Privatteams modifiziert wurde.

Jetzt haben es schon drei meiner Lieblingsstrecken ins Spiel geschafft: Imola, Monza, Nürburgring GP ... fehlen im Grunde nur noch Spa Francorchamps (geplant) und die Nordschleife (als DLC geplant, zusammen mit 10 neuen Autos). Ein paar nette Autos kommen auch noch: Mercedes SLS AMG und SLS AMG GT3, Ferrari 458 GT2, LaFerrari und F1 312T, Lotus 2 Eleven GT4 und Evora SR, Pagani Huayra und der mächtige, völlig wahnsinnige 1986er Lotus T98 mit 1200 PS Turboleistung bei einem Gewicht von nur 540 kg! Welche Autos mit dem Nordschleife DLC kommen, ist noch nicht bekannt.

Als ich das erste Mal von Assetto Corsa gehört und die ersten Screenshots gesehen habe, hab ich mir gedacht: Naja, ganz nett. Aber zumindest für mich wird das Ding immer mehr zum heiligen Gral der Rennsimulationen. Selbst die ersten Mods sind schon im Umlauf, wie z. B. die Asphalt-Rallye-Strecke Joux Plane aus Richard Burns Rally. Ist zwar noch ein wenig verbuggt, aber trotzdem schon sehr gut spielbar.
Wenn dann noch die Oculus Rift Endkundenversion kommt und das Spiel sämtliche Features unterstützt ... ich kann es kaum noch abwarten! Gerüchten zufolge soll es ja noch dieses Jahr soweit sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2014)

Bin gerade in *Mass Effects 3* drin... Und, meine Güte, wieso hat es Bioware selbst in Teil 3 nicht geschafft anständige Texturen auf die Modell-Anzüge zu pappen ?! Da zaubern die so tolle Gesichter mit einer sehr ausdrucksstarken Mimik, dazu noch richtig scharf, und Commanders Shepards Anzug sieht dagegen wie ein abgewetzter Lappen aus...


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Februar 2014)

Hab gerade gut Spaß mit der Beta von Renegade X. Hab damals den Mehrspielermodus von C&C Renegade sehr gerne gespielt und das hier ist ja einfach eine 1:1-Neuauflage. Toll 

Nebenbei versuche ich mich auch noch an der Testversion von Year Walk, einem sehr schrägen Horror-Spiel. Ist aber schwere Kost


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2014)

Ähh... Was ist mit Commander Williams passiert ? Hatte die sich während der Reaper-Zwischenfälle in ME2 noch Zeit genommen und den Gesichtschirurgen aufgesucht und sich noch so nebenbei Extensions machen lassen ??? 

Weiterer Kritikpunkt:
Dieser häufige Wechsel aus grob gerenderten Sequenzen und echter Ingame-Grafik... 
Warum ? In ME1 war alles noch aus einem Guß, aber seit Teil 2...


----------



## Enisra (28. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähh... Was ist mit Commander Williams passiert ?


 
ich weiß nicht, könnte daran liegen das der auf einem Planten das Gesicht geschmolzen ist *pfeif*


----------



## Chemenu (28. Februar 2014)

Ähem... Spoiler Alarm!


----------



## Enisra (28. Februar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ähem... Spoiler Alarm!


 
wie SPoiler?
Das könnte auch nen Sonnenbrand sein beim Landurlaub gewesen sein


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2014)

Noch ne Frage:
Soweit ich den ME3-Test noch in Erinnerung habe gibt es doch 3 unterschiedliche Spielmodi, korrekt ?
Kann man sich erst nach einer gewissen Anfangsspielzeit für eine von Dreien entscheiden oder habe ich mit dem Spielstart was verpasst ?! 

Edit:
Oder habe ich, weil ich den letzten Spielstand von ME2 übernommen habe, gar keine Auswahl ?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ähem... Spoiler Alarm!


 Nicht wirklich. Zumindest glaube ich das nicht, eher konnten einige Bioware-Grafiker wohl nicht anders und haben an Miss Williams scheinbar will "rumgebastelt"...


----------



## legion333 (28. Februar 2014)

Habe vorhin mit _Thief_ angefangen. Die ca. 1 1/2 Stunden, die ich schon gespielt hab, fand ich ziemlich gut. Muss auch sagen, dass es mir besser gefällt als _Dishonored_, hauptsächlich wohl weil ich da immer dachte "Wozu denn jetzt schleichen wenn die Kämpfe so einfach sind?", hier muss ich halt tatsächlich achtsam vorgehen.
Kann das jetzt allerdings nicht im Hinblick auf die alten Spiele beurteilen, die hab ich nie gespielt


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Februar 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Kann das jetzt allerdings nicht im Hinblick auf die alten Spiele beurteilen, die hab ich nie gespielt


 
Dafür sollte man dich mit dem Schild von Artorias erschlagen!


----------



## PcJuenger (1. März 2014)

Da ich gerade genug von Darksiders 2 habe, habe ich mal wieder Dark Souls angepackt, mit dem Ziel, den Helkite Dragon zu erlegen...es gelingt mir einfach nicht, den Schwanz abschlagen konnte ich ihm schon, das Schwert ist also mein, aber es kratzt an meiner Ehre, dass das dazugehörige Vieh noch lebt. 
Nur weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter, im Nahkampf kann ich ihm gut einheizen, sobald er dann damit anfängt, über mich drüber zu fliegen und Feuer zu spucken, werde ich gegrillt wie ein Würstchen


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. März 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Da ich gerade genug von Darksiders 2 habe, habe ich mal wieder Dark Souls angepackt, mit dem Ziel, den Helkite Dragon zu erlegen...es gelingt mir einfach nicht, den Schwanz abschlagen konnte ich ihm schon, das Schwert ist also mein, aber es kratzt an meiner Ehre, dass das dazugehörige Vieh noch lebt.
> Nur weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter, im Nahkampf kann ich ihm gut einheizen, sobald er dann damit anfängt, über mich drüber zu fliegen und Feuer zu spucken, werde ich gegrillt wie ein Würstchen



Man kann ihn auch bequem mit dem Bogen killen, kann nur dauern. Hab ich so gemacht. Unter der Brücke, dort wo die Ratten sind.


----------



## Kwengie (1. März 2014)

ich spiele momentan die Beta von ESO und sie weiß zu gefallen.
Allerdings schreckt mich jedoch der enorme Kaufpreis von nahezu 60,00 Euro ab und dann wird ab dem zweiten Monat eine Gebühr von nahezu 13,00 Euro fällig.
Ich muß mir das mit dem Kaufen im April noch überlegen.


----------



## PcJuenger (1. März 2014)

Das ist doch für Cheater, nicht für richtige erwählte Untote! 
Und das geht seit dem neuesten Patch auch übrigens nicht mehr, ab 50% HP regenriert er Leben, da brauchst du schon einen richtig heftigen Bogen, um ihm mehr abzuziehen, als er regeneriert.
Zumal er jedes Mal wegfliegt, wenn man ihm schaden macht...das würde Stunden dauern.

Ich verstehe ja nur nicht, was ich großartig gegen sein Feuer machen kann. Gibt's da irgendeine Taktik, die nicht in gegrilltem Untoten endet?


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. März 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Das ist doch für Cheater, nicht für richtige erwählte Untote!
> Und das geht seit dem neuesten Patch auch übrigens nicht mehr, ab 50% HP regenriert er Leben, da brauchst du schon einen richtig heftigen Bogen, um ihm mehr abzuziehen, als er regeneriert.
> Zumal er jedes Mal wegfliegt, wenn man ihm schaden macht...das würde Stunden dauern.
> 
> Ich verstehe ja nur nicht, was ich großartig gegen sein Feuer machen kann. Gibt's da irgendeine Taktik, die nicht in gegrilltem Untoten endet?


 Du meinst den Drache auf der Brücke? Da brauchst du jede Menge Feuerresistenz und natürlich jede Menge Schaden. Eine tolle Robe, mit hoher Feuerresistenz, gibt es beim Lavastrom-Dämon. Falls du da schon mal warst. Aber selbst dann ist es bockschwer. ;D Ich empfehle dir, den Drachen erst sehr viel später zu killen.

@Topic
Ich bin grad bei Thief und spiele den Bankraub-DLC. Allerdings hänge ich grad im Tresor fest. Zurück kann ich scheinbar auch nicht, um mir noch weiteres Werkzeug zu holen, was offenbar noch benötigt wird (Drahtschneider z.B.). :/


----------



## Mothman (1. März 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich spiele momentan die Beta von ESO und sie weiß zu gefallen.
> Allerdings schreckt mich jedoch der enorme Kaufpreis von nahezu 60,00 Euro ab und dann wird ab dem zweiten Monat eine Gebühr von nahezu 13,00 Euro fällig.
> Ich muß mir das mit dem Kaufen im April noch überlegen.


Werden die Chars nach der Beta noch mal gewiped?


----------



## MisterSmith (1. März 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich weiß, hab ich auch immer genutzt (maximaler Wert auf Attacke). Generell war Takate mit dem Speer auch nicht sooo schlecht, aber am Anfang des dritten Kapitels gab es einige Gegner, die extrem gut ausweichen konnten. Die waren mit was anderem, als mit der Standardattacke kaum zu treffen, während Naurim und mein Hauptchar (auch Krieger) jeweils problemlos nen Wuchtschlag mit Zweihand-Axt und Zweihand-Schwert machen konnten. Eben für solche Fälle wäre eine genaue Aufschlüsselung schön, wie sich die Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit und der letztendliche Erfolg/Misserfolg zusammensetzen, ne prima Sache.


Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass der Wuchtschlag einen geringeren Malus als der Todesstoß hat. Wäre zumindest logisch, da es unterschiedliche Stufen im Skilltree sind.



> In der Arena hatte ich das Problem eigentlich nicht.


Nein, nicht in der Arena, sondern wie ich bereits schrieb im Arenaviertel.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. März 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich spiele momentan die Beta von ESO und sie weiß zu gefallen.
> Allerdings schreckt mich jedoch der enorme Kaufpreis von nahezu 60,00 Euro ab und dann wird ab dem zweiten Monat eine Gebühr von nahezu 13,00 Euro fällig.
> Ich muß mir das mit dem Kaufen im April noch überlegen.


 
Ich spiele die Beta dieses Wochenende eventuell gar nicht und frage mich, ob das ein schlechtes Zeichen bezüglich meiner Motivation ist, oder ob es einfach daran liegt, dass Thief mir gerade so viel Spaß macht.


----------



## legion333 (1. März 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Das ist doch für Cheater, nicht für richtige erwählte Untote!
> Und das geht seit dem neuesten Patch auch übrigens nicht mehr, ab 50% HP regenriert er Leben, da brauchst du schon einen richtig heftigen Bogen, um ihm mehr abzuziehen, als er regeneriert.
> Zumal er jedes Mal wegfliegt, wenn man ihm schaden macht...das würde Stunden dauern.
> 
> Ich verstehe ja nur nicht, was ich großartig gegen sein Feuer machen kann. Gibt's da irgendeine Taktik, die nicht in gegrilltem Untoten endet?


 
Alle Drachen sind schwach gegen Blitzangriffe, nimm mal etwas von dem goldenen Harz (welches man auch hinter dem Haus kurz vor dem Taurus-Dämonen findet), das sollte deinen Angriffsschaden deutlich erhöhen  Sonst möglichst am Rand der Brücke aufhalten, die oben erwähnte Robe sollte das ganze auch noch vereinfachen.



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dafür sollte man dich mit dem Schild von Artorias erschlagen!


 
Hört sich so an als sollte ich die mal nachholen  Dürfte aber knapp werden, Dark Souls 2 ist ja bald schon draußen


----------



## Neawoulf (1. März 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass der Wuchtschlag einen geringeren Malus als der Todesstoß hat. Wäre zumindest logisch, da es unterschiedliche Stufen im Skilltree sind.



Sicher, ich hab ja auch nicht jedes Mal mit Todesstoß draufgehauen. Trotzdem hatte ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass Takate, auch mit normalen Angriffen, seltener trifft. Aber wie gesagt: In späteren Kämpfen wurde es dann wieder besser. Evtl. gibt es eine Mechanik im Spiel, die das Ausweichen bei Speerangriffen leichter macht, als bei Schwertern oder Hiebwaffen, da häufig noch ein Feld dazwischen liegt.




MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nein, nicht in der Arena, sondern wie ich bereits schrieb im Arenaviertel.


 
Da hatte ich keine Probleme. Wie gesagt: Bei mir waren hauptsächlich transparente Partikeleffekte wie z. B. Feuer die Ursache.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. März 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich spiele momentan die Beta von ESO und sie weiß zu gefallen.
> Allerdings schreckt mich jedoch der enorme Kaufpreis von nahezu 60,00 Euro ab und dann wird ab dem zweiten Monat eine Gebühr von nahezu 13,00 Euro fällig.
> Ich muß mir das mit dem Kaufen im April noch überlegen.


 Hab die Beta gestern auch einige Stunden lang gespielt, um mir halbwegs ein Bild zu machen. Aber der Funke wollte bei mir nicht überspringen. ^^ 

TESO ist an sich nicht schlecht. Es macht schon soweit alles richtig, bis jetzt. Aber es bietet, bis auf das Kampfsystem (was mir in der Ego-Perspektive durchaus gefällt), nichts neues im MMO-Genre. Und irgendwie kommt auch keine echte TES-Atmosphäre auf. Im Großen und Ganzen ein solides MMO, aber nichts besonderes. ^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. März 2014)

Gerade wieder zwei Runden Renegade X. Halleluja, ist das eine Gaudi! Den ganzen Freischaltungsquatsch vermisse ich überhaupt nicht, allerdings fehlt die Klasse des Medic schon irgendwie. Ist ein bisschen blöd, wenn man im Feld steht und Heilung nur per 'Refill" in der eigenen Basis möglich ist. Dafür habe ich viel Spaß mit den unterschiedlichen Klassen und Vehikeln - einfach super, nach so langer Zeit mal wieder mit Orcas, Tarnpanzern und Mammuts herumzuspielen. An der Beta stört mich bislang nur das Gezuckel der Hubschrauber und dass es für mich manchmal ganz schön schwer ist, Freund und Feind auseinanderzuhalten: GDI-Soldaten haben gelbe Namen, werden aber für mich als Nod-Soldat rot markiert. Verbündete Nod-Truppen haben dagegen rote Namen, aber eine grüne Umrandung. Kompliziert!


----------



## Lukecheater (1. März 2014)

Laut Steam hab ich jetzt nach ca. 17h den Abspann von *Dirt 3* gesehen. An sich hat mir das Spiel gut gefallen, aber womit ich am Ende echt zu kämpfen hatte war die Motivation. Es gab über den Daumen gepeilt vllt 5-10 verschiedene Locations in jeweils einem anderen Land und die Strecken wurden dann immer leicht variiert, so dass man die Strecken gegen Ende nicht mehr sehen konnte. Wenn man dann z.B. bei einem Event viermal ein und dieselbe Strecke mal vor mal zurück, mal bei Regen, mal bei Sonnenuntergang etc. spielen musste, dann hat das doch sehr auf die Motivation gedrückt. Den Gymkhana-Teil hätten sie auch etwas eindämmen können.


----------



## Enisra (1. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Den Gymkhana-Teil hätten sie auch etwas eindämmen können.


 
oder ganz drauß lassen können
es war zwar teilweise ganz nett, aber total deplaziert in einem Rallyspiel
Leider hat man aber auch das Nur Gymkhana Spiel versaubetelt


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. März 2014)

Mir ging es genauso, Lukecheater. Ich verstehe allgemein nicht, wie man bei einem Rennspiel an der Anzahl der Strecken sparen kann - das ist doch neben dem Fahrmodell das Wichtigste! Bei Dirt 3 ist es mir auch noch unangenehmer ausgefallen als im Vorgänger. Den mochte ich insgesamt doch etwas mehr. Das erinnert mich: Ich wollte doch endlich mal Grid 2 installieren!

PS: Die Gymkhana-Levels waren sauschwer, da hab ich mich immer mit einer Bronzemedaille zufrieden gegeben.


----------



## MichaelG (2. März 2014)

Aktuell hab ich mal wieder mit FC3 angefangen und bin bei rund 52%. Danach gebe ich AC4 wohl doch nochmal eine Chance.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. März 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Evtl. gibt es eine Mechanik im Spiel, die das Ausweichen bei Speerangriffen leichter macht, als bei Schwertern oder Hiebwaffen, da häufig noch ein Feld dazwischen liegt.


Dies wäre vielleicht realistisch, aber von der Spielmechanik nicht unbedingt nachvollziehbar. Es gab aber auch Zweihandschwerter mit der Fähigkeit für einen Distanzangriff und ich habe da bei keiner Waffe Unterschiede in der Trefferquote bemerkt.

Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist und aber auf alle Chars zutrifft, wenn man am Anfang nicht trifft, dass es dann zu einer ganzen Serie an Fehlschlägen kommen kann, möglicherweise ein Bug.



> Da hatte ich keine Probleme. Wie gesagt: Bei mir waren hauptsächlich transparente Partikeleffekte wie z. B. Feuer die Ursache.


Ich glaube die Probleme die ich habe liegt auch mit der 1920x1200'er Auflösung zusammen, jedenfalls habe ich ab und zu einen Absturz mit der Fehlermeldung der Grafiktreiber reagiert nicht mehr und die Auflösung des Desktop ist dann nur noch bei 800x600.


----------



## Lukecheater (2. März 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> PS: Die Gymkhana-Levels waren sauschwer, da hab ich mich immer mit einer Bronzemedaille zufrieden gegeben.


 
hehe lief bei mir genauso. Ich hatte auch 1-2 mal den ersten Platz erreicht, aber ansonsten hab ich immer die Bronzene gemacht und hab das Event als "erledigt" abgestempelt.
Wenn du den Vergleich zum Vorgänger ziehst: Den zweiten Teil hab ich nicht gespielt, dafür aber den ersten und da war die Streckenauswahl deutlich besser imho. Bei den Fahrzeugen gabs dort glaub ich auch mehr. Die Präsentation war damals nur leider etwas träge, das hatte mir damals bei dem Spiel eher bei der Langzeitmotivation zu schaffen gemacht.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wenn du den Vergleich zum Vorgänger ziehst: Den zweiten Teil hab ich nicht gespielt, dafür aber den ersten und da war die Streckenauswahl deutlich besser imho. Bei den Fahrzeugen gabs dort glaub ich auch mehr. Die Präsentation war damals nur leider etwas träge, das hatte mir damals bei dem Spiel eher bei der Langzeitmotivation zu schaffen gemacht.


 
Ich hab den ersten nur kurz gespielt und habe die Rückspülfunktion aus Grid vermisst. Ich bin nun mal kein Rennspiel-Enthusiast, deshalb finde ich es nicht sonderlich motivierend, ein Rennen wegen eines kleinen Fehlers nochmal neu anzufangen. Ohne die Rückspielfunktion war mir das alles zu anstrengend. Ja, nennt mich ruhig Casual-Gamer, ich steh dazu ...


----------



## Enisra (2. März 2014)

was irgendwie auch besonders nervig an den Gmykhana war:
Die Steuerung war auch so ganz anderst, was halt auch eher blöde ist wenn man vorher mit Fahrhilfe fährt, grade wenn man da auch nur zum Zeitvertreib fährt hat, man die ja eher drin


----------



## Neawoulf (2. März 2014)

Gymkhana ... wenn Rennen fahren Sex ist, dann ist Gymkhana eindeutig Selbstbefriedigung. Böse Zungen behaupten, Ken Block würde das nur machen, weil er für den Rallye-Sport nicht gut genug war.
Ich hab das auch ziemlich gehasst in Dirt 3 und war auch einer der Gründe, weswegen ich mit dem Spiel aufgehört habe. Der andere war Streckenmangel: Vorher wurde immer wieder versprochen, dass sich das Spiel wieder mehr mit Rallye-Etappen beschäftigen würde, aber davon gab es einfach viel zu wenige in dem Spiel und die waren auch noch ziemlich kurz. Dirt 1 hatte da deutlich mehr zu bieten und sieht nicht einmal wesentlich schlechter aus, obwohl das Spiel schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.


----------



## Lukecheater (2. März 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab den ersten nur kurz gespielt und habe die Rückspülfunktion aus Grid vermisst. Ich bin nun mal kein Rennspiel-Enthusiast, deshalb finde ich es nicht sonderlich motivierend, ein Rennen wegen eines kleinen Fehlers nochmal neu anzufangen. Ohne die Rückspielfunktion war mir das alles zu anstrengend. Ja, nennt mich ruhig Casual-Gamer, ich steh dazu ...


 
kk, da bin ich ganz anders gestrickt. Ich bin da bei Dirt 1 auch immer ziemlich motiviert gewesen eine 2-minütige Rallye Strecke so oft zu probieren bis ich jede Kurve und jeden Bremspunkt kannte, deswegen habe ich die Rückspielfunktion bei Dirt 3 auch erstmal links liegen lassen. Zu Ende muss ich gestehn hab ich sie dann aber doch benutzt, da ich das Spiel schnellstmöglich als erledigt abhaken wollte 



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gymkhana ... wenn Rennen fahren Sex ist, dann  ist Gymkhana eindeutig Selbstbefriedigung. Böse Zungen behaupten, Ken  Block würde das nur machen, weil er für den Rallye-Sport nicht gut genug  war.
> Ich hab das auch ziemlich gehasst in Dirt 3 und war auch einer  der Gründe, weswegen ich mit dem Spiel aufgehört habe. Der andere war  Streckenmangel: Vorher wurde immer wieder versprochen, dass sich das  Spiel wieder mehr mit Rallye-Etappen beschäftigen würde, aber davon gab  es einfach viel zu wenige in dem Spiel und die waren auch noch ziemlich  kurz. Dirt 1 hatte da deutlich mehr zu bieten und sieht nicht einmal  wesentlich schlechter aus, obwohl das Spiel schon ein paar Jahre auf dem  Buckel hat.


 
Naja, zum zuschauen finde ich Gymkhana  schon ziemlich cool, aber bei einem Rennspiel ist es wie das Drift Zeug aus Need  for Speed eher nerviges Beiwerk. Der Vergleich mit normalem Rallye-Sport hinkt doch auch total. Wenn Rallye-Sport Sex ist dann ist Gymkhana Achterbahnfahren...was befriedigendes, aber total anders.


----------



## svd (2. März 2014)

Die Rückspulfunktion hab ich nie benützt. Ich bin einfach zu blöd dazu, weil du die recht rasch einsetzten musst.
Immer wenn ich bis zum Anfang des Fehlers zurückspulen möchte, bin ich schon mittendrin.


----------



## Monalye (2. März 2014)

Ich spiel gerade den Endboss von F.E.A.R.3, sag habt ihr den geschafft??? Bin grad völlig überfordert, obwohl ich mir Videos vom Kampf auf youtube angesehen habe


----------



## Bonkic (2. März 2014)

ich hab gerade erfolgreich smolensk eingekesselt in *company of heroes 2*. 
harte schlacht. krieg ist kein zuckerschlecken, kann ich euch sagen. nicht mal virtuell. puh. 

ansonsten hab ich mal *hotline miami* angespielt (gibts grad für ca. 'nen euro bei nuuvem).
das dürfte wohl das spiel mit dem meisten style überhaupt sein. 
nur an die twinstick-steuerung muss ich mich wohl erst noch gewöhnen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich spiel gerade den Endboss von F.E.A.R.3, sag habt ihr den geschafft??? Bin grad völlig überfordert, obwohl ich mir Videos vom Kampf auf youtube angesehen habe


 
Da hab ich auch ziemlich Probleme gehabt. Nach ca. 50 Versuchen hatte ich es dann irgendwann, hab aber überhaupt keinen Plan was ich gemacht hab  Einfach weiter versuchen bis es klappt, die Stelle ist ziemlich schwer.


----------



## Enisra (2. März 2014)

hmmm, das Spiel hat doch nen CoOp, kann man da die Bosse zu zweit machen?


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. März 2014)

Hab gestern Abend* Outlast* durchgezockt.
Das Spiel bietet tolle Optik und eine richtig gute Soundkulisse. Die Atmosphäre ist schön creepy, ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich es als etwas überhyped empfinde.Viele sagen ja es wäre das gruseligste Spiel aller Zeiten und davon ist es imho deutlich entfernt. Es gibt einige Jump-Scares, die nicht schlecht sind, vor allem einer im letzten Spieldrittel hat mir beinah ein Herzinfarkt beschert  Aber richtige Panik bei den Verfolgungsszenen kam bei mir eigentlich nie auf, die wurden mit der Zeit teilweise sogar fast nervig wenn man minutenlang durch die gleichen Räume weggerannt ist, weil man den Ausgang nicht gefunden hat  
Die Story ist nicht so richtig interessant, ist auch schwierig ihr zu 100% zu folgen, das Ende hat mich auch etwas unbefriedigt zurück gelassen.
Das Setting an sich mag ich aber eigentlich und das man keine Waffen hat ist sowieso ein großes Plus. Die Kamera mit Nachtsicht ist ebenfalls ein cooles Feature. Insgesamt ist es ein gutes Horrorspiel, leider mit etwas verschenktem Potenzial und etwas kurzer Spielzeit (laut Steam 4,8 Stunden). In einem Steam-Sale kann man für unter ~10 Euro schonmal zuschlagen


----------



## svd (3. März 2014)

"Baphomets Flüche 1-4" für ein bissele mehr als sechs Euro? Gekauft! (Bei GOG natürlich.)

Sitze also am Director's Cut des ersten Fluchs. Der Ersteindruck ist noch zwiegespalten.
Mlle Collard zu spielen, ist natürlich eine Abwechslung. Aber irgendwie relativiert es die "Wichtigkeit" Stobbards als Hauptperson.
Ist das Orignalspiel ein Abenteuer, in welches der ahnungslose Touri zufällig hineinstolpert, wird im DC gleich vorweg genommen, dass es sich um etwas Größeres handelt...

Die neuen Animationen sind okay, auch wenn die Spielfigur bei geskripteten Aktionen momentan deutlich verpixelt und unscharf wird.

Einen groben Schnitzer hat man sich aber in der Vertonung geleistet. Eigentlich möchte ich das Spiel ja auf Deutsch spielen, da Nico von Franziska Pigulla ("Scully") gesprochen wird und ich ihre Stimme recht angenehm finde. Aber schon die zweite Person mit der gesprochen wird, klingt dumpf und keinesfalls so, als befände sie sich im selben Raum. Da hat wer im Tonstudio beim Abmischen geschlampt.
Ich hoffe, das war ein Einzelfall. (Auf "guten Ton" lege ich eigentlich mehr wert, als auf gute Grafik.)

Naja, mal weiterspielen. Ich löse gerade ein Schiebepuzzle der Marke "Schieb Scheiß herum, bis dieses Dingens dorthin passt". *nerv* Total öde und wirkt irgendwie aufgesetzt. 

edit: Die etwas lieblose Arbeit beim Vertonen erstreckt sich auch über die englische Lokalisierung. Auch hier wird nicht vier Wert gelegt, Samplingraten und Lautstärken anzugleichen, hehe. Der DC kann also bedenkenlos auf Deutsch gespielt werden.


----------



## Lukecheater (3. März 2014)

So, nach Dirt 3 war dann *Assassin's Creed* fällig und ich muss echt sagen, dass das Spiel mir wider erwarten sehr gut gefallen hat. Klar hätte dem Teil etwas mehr Abwechslung und eine etwas bombastischeres Storytelling gut gestanden, aber der Flair der unverbrauchten Location gepaart mit den Parcours Einlagen haben wirklich Spaß gemacht. Grafisch fand ich das ganze auch total in Ordnung und finde nicht wie hier jemand meinte, dass es nicht gut gealtert wäre, ganz im Gegenteil. Etwas blöd fand ich die Steuerung...warum muss ich beim Sprinten immer 2 Tasten gleichzeitig drücken und warum erkennt das Teil zwar mein 360 Pad, aber lässt mich die Schultertaste unten nicht belegen, sodass dieses Doppeldrücken angenehmer wird?
Jetzt ist gerade der zweite Teil dran.


----------



## Monalye (4. März 2014)

F.e.a.r. will mich wahnsinnig machen, nachdem ich den Endboss zu F.e.a.r.3 mal beiseite gelegt habe, weil er so schwer ist, hab ich das Addon zu F.e.a.r. 1 "Perseus Mandate" gespielt. Einfach großartig, ein tolles und umfangreiches DLC... und jetzt häng ich schon wieder  und zwar an so einem großen Mech, der mir überall hin nachrennt und dabei alle Wände niederreißt. Ich hab' absolut keine Munition mehr und nur noch die Chance vor ihm wegzulaufen... wie soll man sowas hinkriegen.

Wirklich schade, das echt tolle Spiele mit so schweren Endgegnern ( in der Relation stehend zum restlichen Spiel ) versehen werden, das man als Nicht-Pro kaum in der Lage ist, das Spiel zu beenden 
Komisch, F.e.a.r.2 und das DLC dazu "Reborn" konnte ich ohne große Probleme durchspielen und abschließen, aber F.e.a.r.3 und "Perseus Mandate" unmöglich


----------



## Enisra (4. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wirklich schade, das echt tolle Spiele mit so schweren Endgegnern ( in der Relation stehend zum restlichen Spiel ) versehen werden


 
ja, das hätte beinahe für mich auch Deus Ex HR gekillt 
die ganze Zeit kann man sich durch schleichen und dann sollst gegen einen dicken Mops kämpfen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. März 2014)

Endlich kommt *Mass Effect 3* so langsam in Fahrt. Die ersten Paar Stunden waren eher müde, und dass Bioware auf einen derart billigen Dramaturgie-Kniff zurückgreift



Spoiler



Gemeint ist Shepards Der-arme-Junge-ist-beim-Reaper-Angriff-umgekommen-Trauma



hätte ich nun wirklich nicht erwartet.
Aber nun wächst das Team nach und nach. Schon vier alte Bekannte gesichtet bzw. ins Team aufgenommen. Man fühlt sich wie bei einem alten Familientreffen. Aktueller Stand: knapp über 6 Spielstunden.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Endlich kommt *Mass Effect 3* so langsam in Fahrt. Die ersten Paar Stunden waren eher müde, und dass Bioware auf einen derart billigen Dramaturgie-Kniff zurückgreift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das war das dämlichste am Spiel, dieses elende Rumgerenne in diesen Traumsequenzen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. März 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Einen groben Schnitzer hat man sich aber in der Vertonung geleistet. Eigentlich möchte ich das Spiel ja auf Deutsch spielen, da Nico von Franziska Pigulla ("Scully") gesprochen wird und ich ihre Stimme recht angenehm finde. Aber schon die zweite Person mit der gesprochen wird, klingt dumpf und keinesfalls so, als befände sie sich im selben Raum. Da hat wer im Tonstudio beim Abmischen geschlampt.
> Ich hoffe, das war ein Einzelfall. (Auf "guten Ton" lege ich eigentlich mehr wert, als auf gute Grafik.)


 Naja, zwischen dem Original und dem DC liegen über 15 Jahre. BF1 war von Natur aus schon mit einer recht dumpfen Sprachausgabe gesegnet. Da können die Tochtechniker auch nichts mehr herauszaubern, wenn die Tonspuren nun mal so aufgenommen wurden. Und dass sich das mit den frischer klingenden DC-Zusätzen akustisch beisst, das war ja zu erwarten.

Allein deswegen bleibe ich beim 1996er-Original. Den DC brauche ich nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. März 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Das war das dämlichste am Spiel, dieses elende Rumgerenne in diesen Traumsequenzen


 Mal davon ab dass es dämlich ist, hat doch Shepard viel mehr Verluste in ME1 und ME2 zu beklagen, auch persönliche. Darum packt dieses hochgespielte Drama in ME3 jeden Kenner der Vorgänger überhaupt nicht, würde ich mal behaupten.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal davon ab dass es dämlich ist, hat doch Shepard viel mehr Verluste in ME1 und ME2 zu beklagen, auch persönliche. Darum packt dieses hochgespielte Drama in ME3 jeden Kenner der Vorgänger überhaupt nicht, würde ich mal behaupten.


 
Das stimmt so, mich hat es einfach nur genervt zurückgelassen, da haben mich andere Verluste mehr getroffen, aber naja dieses Kind gehört halt zur Handlung im 3.Teil.


----------



## svd (5. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, zwischen dem Original und dem DC liegen über 15 Jahre. BF1 war von Natur aus schon mit einer recht dumpfen Sprachausgabe gesegnet. Da können die Tochtechniker auch nichts mehr herauszaubern, wenn die Tonspuren nun mal so aufgenommen wurden. Und dass sich das mit den frischer klingenden DC-Zusätzen akustisch beisst, das war ja zu erwarten.
> 
> Allein deswegen bleibe ich beim 1996er-Original. Den DC brauche ich nicht.


 
Schon klar, aber dann hätte ich sogar das neue Material heruntergerechnet, damit es wenigstens zum Original passt. 

Och, Veteranen können sich den DC ruhig mal ansehen. 2 Stunden Spielzeit sollen ja dazugekommen sein.
Neulinge sollten aber unbedingt das Original zuerst spielen. (Ist im GOG Angebot freundlicherweise auch enthalten.)

Obwohl ich jetzt naturgemäß mit dem Schorsch herumlaufe, fühlt es sich noch immer an, als würde dieser in Nicos Geschichte agieren.
Der Prolog war wirklich seltsam gewählt. Aber vlt. empfinden andere Leute ja nicht so.


----------



## Chemenu (5. März 2014)

Wer errät was ich gerade eben gespielt habe? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz ohne Tricks. Einfach von CD installiert und los gezockt. Erstaunlich für ein so altes Spiel.


----------



## Enisra (5. März 2014)

Turok?


----------



## Chemenu (5. März 2014)

Richtig. Hier, bekommst auch Milch als Belohnung! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber warum der nicht so begeisterte Smiley? Magst das Spiel nicht?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. März 2014)

Dicker Nebel-Shooter... Naja, fand ich damals auch nicht so pralle.


----------



## Chemenu (5. März 2014)

Klar sieht man nix ausser Nebel, aber damals war die Grafik der absolute Oberhammer. Vor allem die Animationen der Gegner haben mich damals total geflasht, wie die sich bewegen und aus den Socken gerissen werden wenn man sie umballert.  Das sieht immer noch spektakulär aus.


----------



## Sanador (5. März 2014)

Hab damals die N64-Variante gespielt...die zensierte mit Robotern. Ich fand damals das Spiel nicht so toll, da war mir GoldenEye 007 lieber. 

Edit: Gott, jetzt hab ich wieder so nen Ohrwurm! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oMCy3IZAQE


----------



## Enisra (5. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Richtig. Hier, bekommst auch Milch als Belohnung!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
das war nur Geraten


----------



## Exar-K (5. März 2014)

Turok war ein schönes Spiel mit knackiger Action und guter Atmosphäre.
Der 2. Teil der Reihe war aber noch eine Ecke besser.

Schade, dass die Neuauflage dann so verhunzt wurde.
Ich würde gerne mal wieder einen Turok spielen, der seinem Erbe gerecht wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. März 2014)

Wenn ich schon in Gestalt einer Rothaut zocke möchte, dann nehme ich lieber den Tommy.


----------



## Enisra (5. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Richtig. Hier, bekommst auch Milch als Belohnung!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
p.S.
ach ja, ich hab das nie gespielt und bin nur so die Shooter mit Dínos durchgegangen und da das Tomb Raider interface so ganz anderster ausschaut


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> p.S.
> ach ja, ich hab das nie gespielt und bin nur so die Shooter mit Dínos durchgegangen und da das Tomb Raider interface so ganz anderster ausschaut


 Du konntest ja keine Polygon-Spitzbrüste sehen, von daher musstest du nicht einmal raten.


----------



## Enisra (5. März 2014)

wobei das auch ein Spiel mit Madonna hätte sein können
hmmm, früher gab´s ja den Nude-Patch, aber war einer mal so vernerdet das einer mal nen Madonna-Skin mit den Kegel-BH gemacht hat?
Nicht das ich was für Madonna übrig hätte, wobei die damals wesentlich besser als heute war, aber das kommt mir immer in den Sinn Brüsten an denen man sich die Augen ausstechen kann


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei das auch ein Spiel mit Madonna hätte sein können
> hmmm, früher gab´s ja den Nude-Patch, aber war einer mal so vernerdet das einer mal nen Madonna-Skin mit den Kegel-BH gemacht hat?
> Nicht das ich was für Madonna übrig hätte, wobei die damals wesentlich besser als heute war, aber das kommt mir immer in den Sinn Brüsten an denen man sich die Augen ausstechen kann


 Tja, die realitätsnahe Nachbildung weiblicher Spielecharaktere auf Polygonbasis steckte damals noch in den Kinderschuhen. Damals sagte man sich über Miss Croft:"Boah, hat die geile Kegel"... ^^


----------



## Enisra (5. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tja, die realitätsnahe Nachbildung weiblicher Spielecharaktere auf Polygonbasis steckte damals noch in den Kinderschuhen. Damals sagte man sich über Miss Croft:"Boah, hat die geile Kegel"... ^^


 
ein Trend der sich in manchen Spielen immer noch gehalten hat 
und es kann kein Zufall sein das man einiger auch nur mit einer Hand bedienen kann


----------



## legion333 (6. März 2014)

Hab gestern _Banished_ gekauft, soweit auch ein sehr gutes Spiel - aber durch einen Fehler mit der Wegfindung komme ich nie sonderlich weit. Wunderte mich warum meine Leute dauernd verhungern und erfrieren, obwohl ich genug Vorräte hab... dann hab ich gesehen, dass die auf dem Weg nach Hause vorher immer wieder zum unteren Rand der Karte laufen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (6. März 2014)

wie ich schon zur Motte meinte, man muss halt auch bedenken dass das von einem sehr kleinem Team ist (einer), der halt nicht den Output hat von einem Team


----------



## Lukecheater (6. März 2014)

So, bin mit Runde 2 des Assassin's Creed Marathons durch und ich bin hin und her gerissen. Auf der einen Seite ist es schön wie sie die Fehler aus dem ersten Teil mit mehr Abwechslung, einem um Meilen besseren Storytelling, besseren Charakteren, einer besseren Story und weniger und bessere Aufenthalte in der heutigen Zeit haben vergessen lassen. Auf der anderen Seite denke ich mir: Meine Fresse wie viel Potential wurde im ersten Teil verschenkt, bei einem Setting das für so viel besseres hätte dienen können.
Mein Einstieg in den zweiten Teil fand ich zunächst nicht so gut wie beim ersten Teil, da Florenz einfach nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra der Städte ist die ich gerne als Assassine erforschen will, aber dann wurde Leonardo da Vinci als mein "Q" eingeführt und das Spiel hatte mich, aber wodurch ich dann wirklich begeistert war, war der Aufenthalt in Venedig. Ich war auch schon im echten Leben dort zweimal und mag den Flair dieser Stadt und das war hier auch wieder der Fall: einfach eine super abwechslungsreiche Kulisse für ein Spiel.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich Brotherhood schlägt, das soll dem ganzen ja noch das Sahnehäubchen aufsetzen, auch wenn ich noch skeptisch bin, ob Rom bei mir den selben Charme eines Venedig versprühen kann.


----------



## golani79 (6. März 2014)

Hab grade Episode 2 Season 2 von The Walking Dead gespielt - die war ziemlich gut.

Einige schwierige Entscheidungen - insgesamt recht spannend und mit gutem Pacing die Episode!
Kanns jetzt schon nicht erwarten, bis die nächste kommt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. März 2014)

YEAH ! Wrex, die alte Kampfsau, ist nun mit im Boot bzw. auf der Normandy ! 
Zwar nicht als aktiver Spielcharakter, aber immerhin bringt er eine gute Schippe Humor mit.

Bin mal gespannt wann ich endlich meinem Love-Interest (Tali) begegne...


----------



## Sanador (7. März 2014)

Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit Loki: Bannkreis der Götter...zumindest versuche ich es zum Laufen zu bringen.
Komischerweise funktioniert es beim ersten Start nach der Installation, doch bei späteren Startversuchen behauptet das Programm entweder, dass das Spiel gar nicht installiert sei oder es verabschiedet sich mit einem BlueScreen Kernel_Secure_Error.
Ob es wohl an Windows 8 liegt, denn die Kompatibilitätsmodi beheben den Fehler nämlich ebenso wenig?
Tja, so kann man auch die Zeit totschlagen und 2,75 Euro in den Sand setzen.
Schade, denn das Szenario finde ich sehr ansprechend.


----------



## Enisra (7. März 2014)

ist das Spiel nicht eh in den Tests durchgefallen oder verwechsel ich das grade?


----------



## MisterSmith (7. März 2014)

@Sanador, sei froh, das Geld hast du so der so verloren. 

Meine Meinung zu dem Spiel hatte ich bereits mal geschrieben.
http://forum.pcgames.de/rollenspiele-adventures/9311039-diablo3-alternative.html#post9483949


----------



## golani79 (7. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ist das Spiel nicht eh in den Tests durchgefallen oder verwechsel ich das grade?



Das Spiel ist grauenvoll - hatte das mal in nem Bundle dabei.
Habs für 20 Min ausprobiert, weil ich das Setting eigentlich auch ansprechend fand, aber das Spiel kann halt nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. März 2014)

Bin jetzt auch mit dem *DSA Blackguards DLC* fertig (Spieldauer ca. 3 Stunden, wovon ca. 30 Minuten dafür draufgingen, nochmal den Endkampf zu spielen, da das Hauptspiel vorher nach diesem keinen Spielstand angelegt hat). 
Die neuen Quests und Kämpfe waren an sich zwar gut gemacht, aber der Umfang ist dann doch ein wenig dünn, auch wenn es nur 5 Euro gekostet hat. Dazu kommt noch, dass die meisten Quests Einzelquests oder Ergänzungen zu älteren Nebenquests sind. Die versprochene Takate-Story besteht tatsächlich aus nur zwei Kämpfen, von denen der zweite optional ist und nur der erste halbwegs eine Herausforderung. 
Alles in allem fügt sich der DLC nahtlos in das Hauptspiel ein. Problematisch ist das in der Hinsicht, dass man erst einmal sämtliche Städte abklappern muss, um die neuen Quests zu finden. Der mitgelieferte Soundtrack haut's zwar raus, ich bereue es nicht, den  DLC gekauft zu haben, aber ich kann gut verstehen, wenn Leute, die eine  neue opische Story rund um den Charakter Takate erwartet haben, schwer  enttäuscht sind.
Ich habe nichts gegen weitere DLCs und werde diese auch kaufen, wenn die Qualität stimmt, aber dafür müsste man schon eine längere neue Questreihe bieten oder den Preis auf 2 bis 3 Euro senken. Wofür ich dagegen gerne mehr zahlen würde (selbst ohne neue Quests), wäre ein Editor, um eigene DSA-Kampagnen zu erstellen und von anderen erstellte Kampagnen spielen zu können.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. März 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist grauenvoll - hatte das mal in nem Bundle dabei.
> Habs für 20 Min ausprobiert, weil ich das Setting eigentlich auch ansprechend fand, aber das Spiel kann halt nicht wirklich was.


Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass das Crafting doch erfrischend war. Und das Gameplay an sich fand ich jetzt nicht so schlecht, aber die Dungeons waren eine Aneinanderreihung der immer gleichen "Versatzstücke", obwohl man dort das erste mal lang lief, wusste man bereits auf den Steinbrocken genau wie es weiter geht. 

Und diese Dungeons waren zudem auch noch riesig, wer das Spiel durchgespielt hat, muss ein Masochist sein.


----------



## Sanador (7. März 2014)

Nun, die paar Minuten, die ich es gespielt habe, waren nicht so schlecht. Klar die Level sind durch die Zufallsgenerierung hässlich, aber dafür fand ich die Helden und Gegner recht hübsch designt.
Und die genannten Diablo Alternativen kenne ich schon. 
Titan Quest hat kaum Vielfalt und für meinen Magier ist nie was gutes gedropt, nur für Krieger und Bogenschütze. 
Mit Torchlight 2 wurde ich nicht so warm, der Grafikstil ist zwar stimmig, doch hat mich nicht so angesprochen.
Und Diablo 3 selbst hat viel zu lineare Level, es gibt schlicht nichts zu entdecken. Es fühlt sich so an als würde man sich in einem Dungeon aus WoW befinden.

Edit: Schneibar mag das Spiel Antiviren-Software und die Firewall nicht, na wenn das kein gutes Omen ist.
Jetzt bin ich hin und hergerissen das Spiel nochmals zu installieren.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. März 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Nun, die paar Minuten, die ich es gespielt habe, waren nicht so schlecht. Klar die Level sind durch die Zufallsgenerierung hässlich, aber dafür fand ich die Helden und Gegner recht hübsch designt.


Bestreite ich auch überhaupt nicht, am Anfang ist es noch abwechslungsreich, erst nach ein paar Stunden Spielzeit wird es schlimmer und endet dann nach ca. 8-10 Stunden Spielzeit in einer endlosen Wiederholung.

Ich will jetzt auch nichts spoilern, aber es gibt eine Stelle an der man den Wahnsinn realisiert, der noch mindestens vor einem liegen würde um das Spiel durchzuspielen und allerspätestens da schmeißt man dann lachend das Handtuch.


----------



## Sanador (7. März 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Bestreite ich auch überhaupt nicht, am Anfang ist es noch abwechslungsreich, erst nach ein paar Stunden Spielzeit wird es schlimmer und endet dann nach ca. 8-10 Stunden Spielzeit in einer endlosen Wiederholung.
> 
> Ich will jetzt auch nichts spoilern, aber es gibt eine Stelle an der man den Wahnsinn realisiert, der noch mindestens vor einem liegen würde um das Spiel durchzuspielen und allerspätestens da schmeißt man dann lachend das Handtuch.


Es ist ja ein Actionrollenspiel, da sind doch Spoiler verschmerzbar.


Spoiler



Ich hab nur irgendwo gelesen, dass dich das Spiel zwingt die Kampagne, für das Erreichen des Storyendes, zweimal durchzuspielen. Sprich auf Ghost N' Goblins Style!


----------



## MisterSmith (7. März 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Es ist ja ein Actionrollenspiel, da sind doch Spoiler verschmerzbar.


Wäre sowieso etwas aufwändig es zu erklären, aber ab dieser Stelle in dem Video ist es ersichtlich, die Reaktion von dem Spieler ist aber noch erstaunlich moderat. 
http://youtu.be/01e4PnRKrMQ?t=10m39s


----------



## Sanador (7. März 2014)

Tatsächlich, es lag an der Firewall/Antivirus!
Nachdem ich alles deaktiviert und mich aus Sicherheitsgründen vom Internet gekappt habe, hab ich nun so ca 2 Stunden die Schamanin gespielt und muss sagen...Puh, Titan Quest ist schon zäh aber das hier top es allemal!
Und trotzdem macht es schon ein bisschen Spaß so ne Art Schattenkugel auf Panther, Spinnen und Spanier zu werfen. 
Hätte ich sowas damals zum Vollpreis gekauft, dann wäre ich sehr enttäuscht, doch für 2,75 Euro ist es ein ganz netter Zeitvertreib.


----------



## svd (8. März 2014)

So, habe testweise das 2005er "Most Wanted" installiert. 

Sehr ärgerlich, das kabellose 360 Pad hat einen miesen linken Analogstick. Ganz anders als beim alten Saitek Cyborg Pad, springt dieser nicht exakt in die Ausgangsposition zurück. Das hat den unangenehmen Effekt, dass der Wagen nie geradeaus fährt, sondern immer in eine Richtung zieht. Und Totpunkte einstellen geht, unverständlicher Weise (da in Underground 2 möglich), nicht. Sehr schwach.

"Baphomets Fluch" macht noch immer Spaß, die Dialoge und Reaktionen der NPCs auf diverse Inventargegenstände sind auch noch immer witzig. Wahrlich ein tolles Spiel aus der Zeit vor der "Adventuredepression". 
Die Zusatzinhalte des Director's Cut sind zwar interessant, erweitern die Haupthandlung aber nur marginal und verfälschen, wie oben erwähnt, die Erzählweise. Durch einen billigen Kniff ist auch verhindert worden dass tiefergehende Eingriffe in das Original vonnöten gewesen wären.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2014)

Ich habe mein erstes Crew-Mitglied questbedingt verloren.



Spoiler



Armer Mordin. Edelmütige Selbstaufopferung für die Heilung der Kroganer.



Ich bin untröstlich...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, er hatte etwas Rotes an?


 Wenn es danach ginge hätte eher Wrex den Löffel abgegeben...  

Edit: Wieso steht meine Antwort jetzt über deinem Post ???


----------



## svd (8. März 2014)

Lass mich raten, er hatte etwas Rotes an?


----------



## MichaelG (8. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein erstes Crew-Mitglied questbedingt verloren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Man verliert doch schon in ME1 questbedingt 1 Crewmitglied und nicht erst in ME2. Entweder war es Kaidan Alenko oder Ashley. Einen mußte man opfern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Man verliert doch schon in ME1 questbedingt 1 Crewmitglied und nicht erst in ME2. Entweder war es Kaidan Alenko oder Ashley. Einen mußte man opfern.


 Klar, aber damals war es noch nur eine Entweder-Oder-Entscheidung. Erst meine Handlung in ME2 hat diese Konsequenz in Hinblick des betreffenden Mitglieds ausgelöst.


----------



## Shorty484 (8. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein erstes Crew-Mitglied questbedingt verloren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Mordin kann das nur überleben, wenn nicht Wrex sondern Wrew in der Crew ist (wenn Wrex im 2. Teil gestorben ist). Du hättest also Mordin sowieso verloren .


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mordin kann das nur überleben, wenn nicht Wrex sondern Wrew in der Crew ist (wenn Wrex im 2. Teil gestorben ist). Du hättest also Mordin sowieso verloren .


 Kann es ja drehen und wenden wie ich will, Entscheidungen in der Vergangenheit haben hier Folgen. In dem Punkt muss ich Bioware loben, die ME-Reihe als Ganzes berücksichtigt jede meiner Aktionen, wodurch es durch und durch glaubwürdig bleibt.


----------



## Chemenu (8. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wann ich endlich meinem Love-Interest (Tali) begegne...


 Du meinst sicher Liara, oder?


----------



## PcJuenger (8. März 2014)

Warum sollte er Liara meinen O.o ?

Oder spielt er den ersten Teil?


----------



## MichaelG (8. März 2014)

Ich denke er meint die Tali




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PcJuenger (8. März 2014)

Geht ja erst ab dem zweiten Teil 

Aber im Zweiten trifft man sie doch recht schnell...


----------



## Chemenu (8. März 2014)

Ja aber kann man denn in ME3 wirklich mit Tali flirten bzw. sogar eine Beziehung aufbauen? 
Die hat ja nicht mal ein Gesicht.


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ja aber kann man denn in ME3 wirklich mit Tali flirten bzw. sogar eine Beziehung aufbauen?
> Die hat ja nicht mal ein Gesicht.


 
naja, das ist halt so nen Maskenfetisch


----------



## MichaelG (8. März 2014)

Geht alles. Mit dem richtigen Charakter (Shepard männlich) und den richtigen Reaktionen und Gesprächen zu vor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher Liara, oder?


Nope. In Teil 1 habe ich Ash geb... Äh, ihre Nähe gesucht. Aber in Teil 2 habe ich mich mit der sexy Quarianerin eingelassen, weil ich die einfach goldig fand. Das möchte ich gerne ein letztes Mal vertiefen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ja aber kann man denn in ME3 wirklich mit Tali flirten bzw. sogar eine Beziehung aufbauen?
> Die hat ja nicht mal ein Gesicht.


 Hey, durch unsere Annäherung verdankt sie mir eine unvergeßliche Erkältung. Aber das war es ihr wert. O-Ton !


----------



## PcJuenger (8. März 2014)

Wortspiel beabsichtigt?


----------



## Chemenu (8. März 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Geht alles. Mit dem richtigen Charakter (Shepard männlich) und den richtigen Reaktionen und Gesprächen zu vor.


 Das überrascht mich, hatte daher gedacht dass Sauboy evtl. die Namen verwechselt hätte.
Aber ok, im ME Universum sind sowieso irgendie alle Rassen kompatibel. Wenn sogar Asari mit Krogans Kinder zeugen können... wobei die Asari sowieso mit Allem und Jedem können, das ist wieder ein anderes Thema. 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hey, durch unsere Annäherung verdankt sie  mir eine unvergeßliche Erkältung. Aber das war es ihr wert. O-Ton !


 Hast ihr bestimmt ins Gesicht geniest.


----------



## Enisra (9. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das überrascht mich, hatte daher gedacht dass Sauboy evtl. die Namen verwechselt hätte.
> Aber ok, im ME Universum sind sowieso irgendie alle Rassen kompatibel. Wenn sogar Asari mit Krogans Kinder zeugen können... wobei die Asari sowieso mit Allem und Jedem können, das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


 
nja, wobei das eine mal mit den Elkor war schon irgendwie komisch, wenn da in der Monotonen Stimme so was hörst wie: "ekstatisches Stöhnen: Oh Ja, tiefer"
Wobei das in der japanischen Fassung angeblich auch eine option mit den Haanar geben soll, aber das ist nur ein Gerücht


----------



## Lukecheater (9. März 2014)

*Assassins's Creed: Brotherhood *war sehr gut, und der Zweifel, ob Rom einem Venedig als Spielfeld nicht ganz gerecht wird ist zum Glück nicht eingetreten. Das erste Mal vor und im Kolosseum und jedes Mal danach ist einfach der atemberaubendste Anblick bis dato in der Reihe für mich gewesen. Vom Petersdom hatte ich mir etwas mehr versprochen, iwie kam der in dem Spiel nicht so richtig zur Geltung. Spielerisch war das ganze nochmal ein Stück besser als Teil 2 und auch das Storytelling hat die guten Ansätze des zweiten Teils genutzt und nochmal verbessert, das war jetzt wirklich wie aus einem Guss. Die Story fand ich auch gut und die Ausflüge ins Diesseits sind nochmal besser geworden. Kritik gibts von mir bzgl. der Technik, denn es kam nicht selten vor, dass nach dem beenden der Karte und wenn es sonst kurz lädt es zu kurzen Mikro-Rucklern kam. Auch das Aufpoppen der Gegenstände wie Gras war nicht so schön und im Fall von Wachen während einer Mission sogar ein bisschen nervig. Bei der Spielzeit frag ich mich was da andere immer machen, denn ich bin jetzt auf 14h gekommen, also nix mit 20-30h. Das einzige was ich noch erledigen könnte wären 2 Maschinen von Leonardo zu zerstören, aber ansonsten gibts nichts mehr in dem Spiel, bei dem ich denke, dass ich da was super wichtiges verpasst hätte. Aber für 20h, geschweige denn 30h müsst ich mir ja jeden Grashalm von Rom anschauen (nicht sprichwörtlich).
Jetzt gehts an *Revelations*. Inszenatorisch und technisch macht das die erste Stunde schonmal echt was her. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## MichaelG (9. März 2014)

Doch 30 h gehen problemlos. Schätze sammeln, die Assassinengruften, die Nebenmissionen/Geschäftsaufträge, die Einkäufe der Ausrüstungen. In der Neuzeit die Gespräche mit den Teamkameraden. Und ich bin auch kein Typ, der durch ein Spiel hetzt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hast ihr bestimmt ins Gesicht geniest.


 Das bestimmt nicht. Als ME-Spieler müsstest du ja wissen dass die Quarianer ein sehr schwaches Immunsystem haben. Darum ja ihre Anzüge und Masken. Aber Miss Zora war bereit für ein bisschen Sex eine Grippe zu riskieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Doch 30 h gehen problemlos. Schätze sammeln, die Assassinengruften, die Nebenmissionen/Geschäftsaufträge, die Einkäufe der Ausrüstungen. In der Neuzeit die Gespräche mit den Teamkameraden. Und ich bin auch kein Typ, der durch ein Spiel hetzt.


 Jupp. 30-35 Stunden habe ich dort auch rumbekommen.


----------



## Lukecheater (9. März 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und ich bin auch kein Typ, der durch ein Spiel hetzt.


 
Komisch, dass einem dann immer direkt vorgehalten wird, dass man durch das Spiel hetzt, oder es nicht genießen würde. Ich habe die Hauptmission gesehen, die sehr gut erzählt war und bin in die Ecken Roms gegangen die mich interessiert haben, z.B. habe ich ein paar Minuten auf dem Kolloseum verbracht mit herumschauen. Ich habe nie das Schnellreisesystem verwendet sondern bin immer mit Pferd oder zu Fuß gereist. Also nix mit hetzen 

btw: Die Assassinengräber waren doch nur in Teil 2?


----------



## Shorty484 (9. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Komisch, dass einem dann immer direkt vorgehalten wird, dass man durch das Spiel hetzt, oder es nicht genießen würde. Ich habe die Hauptmission gesehen, die sehr gut erzählt war und bin in die Ecken Roms gegangen die mich interessiert haben, z.B. habe ich ein paar Minuten auf dem Kolloseum verbracht mit herumschauen. Ich habe nie das Schnellreisesystem verwendet sondern bin immer mit Pferd oder zu Fuß gereist. Also nix mit hetzen
> 
> btw: Die Assassinengräber waren doch nur in Teil 2?


 
Er meinte sicherlich die Verstecke des Romulus. Die sind aber fast das Gleiche wie die Gräber aus Teil 2


----------



## Lukecheater (9. März 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Er meinte sicherlich die Verstecke des Romulus. Die sind aber fast das Gleiche wie die Gräber aus Teil 2


 
Ja, dacht ich mir schon... naja, die Romulus Sachen haben mich nicht übermäßig interessiert, genauso wie die Assassinengräber aus Teil 2. Da hab ich jeweils 2-3 gemacht und hab mich dann lieber der spannenden Story oder den schönen Städten gewidmet, weil 1. war es immer das gleiche und 2. waren die Klettereinlagen 1zu1 aus Prince of Persia, also hab ich da in der Hinsicht auch nicht viel verpasst.


----------



## Monalye (9. März 2014)

Obwohl ich in den letzten Wochen nur Fear gespielt habe, ist mir der Hype um Thief natürlich nicht entgangen. Ich hab da so eine "Masterpieces"-DVD mit "Dark Projekt - Der Meisterdieb", "Dark Projekt II - The Metal Age" und "Thief - Deadly Shadows"

Obwohl ich jetzt ja nicht wirklich auf Stealth-Spiele stehe, würde ich ein Thief doch gern mal probieren, weil es so bewundert wird. Welches der 3 Vorgänger würdet ihr mir empfehlen, ich hab' mich vorher nie damit befasst und hab dementsprechend Null Ahnung, was damals gut war und was zu vergessen


----------



## Neawoulf (9. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Obwohl ich in den letzten Wochen nur Fear gespielt habe, ist mir der Hype um Thief natürlich nicht entgangen. Ich hab da so eine "Masterpieces"-DVD mit "Dark Projekt - Der Meisterdieb", "Dark Projekt II - The Metal Age" und "Thief - Deadly Shadows"
> 
> Obwohl ich jetzt ja nicht wirklich auf Stealth-Spiele stehe, würde ich ein Thief doch gern mal probieren, weil es so bewundert wird. Welches der 3 Vorgänger würdet ihr mir empfehlen, ich hab' mich vorher nie damit befasst und hab dementsprechend Null Ahnung, was damals gut war und was zu vergessen


 
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass der zweite Teil der beste ist. Das Leveldesign ist sehr gelungen, die Missionen abwechslungsreich und die Atmosphäre ziemlich einzigartig. Die einzelnen Missionen sind teilweise echt riesig mit sehr viel Bewegungsfreiheit, allerdings auch nicht selten bockschwer, vor allem später im Spiel. Der erste Teil ist ebenfalls sehr gut, allerdings gibt es einige Level, bei denen Stealth nicht ganz so sehr im Vordergrund steht (Untote, Geister usw.) und auch der eine oder andere in Weihwasser getauchte Pfeil fliegt. Teil 3 ist ebenfalls nicht schlecht, allerdings sind die Level deutlich kleiner geworden. Die späteren Level kann ich da nicht beurteilen, da ich das Spiel nie komplett durchgespielt habe.


----------



## Sanador (9. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Obwohl ich in den letzten Wochen nur Fear gespielt habe, ist mir der Hype um Thief natürlich nicht entgangen. Ich hab da so eine "Masterpieces"-DVD mit "Dark Projekt - Der Meisterdieb", "Dark Projekt II - The Metal Age" und "Thief - Deadly Shadows"
> 
> Obwohl ich jetzt ja nicht wirklich auf Stealth-Spiele stehe, würde ich ein Thief doch gern mal probieren, weil es so bewundert wird. Welches der 3 Vorgänger würdet ihr mir empfehlen, ich hab' mich vorher nie damit befasst und hab dementsprechend Null Ahnung, was damals gut war und was zu vergessen


Durch die "Masterpieces"-DVD hast du doch alle drei Vorgänger, probiert sie doch mal aus und entscheide selber! 
Meiner Meinung nach würde ich dir Deadly Shadows empfehlen, da die anderen etwas schwerer und aus heutiger Sicht wirklich keine Schönheiten mehr sind ( waren sie selbst zu ihrem Release nicht ).


----------



## Monalye (9. März 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Durch die "Masterpieces"-DVD hast du doch alle drei Vorgänger, probiert sie doch mal aus und entscheide selber!
> Meiner Meinung nach würde ich dir Deadly Shadows empfehlen, da die anderen etwas schwerer und aus heutiger Sicht wirklich keine Schönheiten mehr sind ( waren sie selbst zu ihrem Release nicht ).



Ich lass mich da gerne beraten, weil ich mich kenne. Wenn mir etwas nicht gleich zusagt, fliegt es in eine Ecke aus der es unter Umständen nie wieder raus kommt. So ging es mir zb. mit Fear. Ziemlich genau vor 2 Jahren, direkt nach meinem schweren Autounfall, kaufte ich mir Fear3, damit ich was zum Ablenken von dem Alptraum hatte. Ich hab es angespielt, kam aus dem Gefängnis nicht raus, aus dem man am Anfang flüchten musste... und das Spiel flog von der Festplatte. Erst jetzt, vor etwa 2 Monaten, hab ich es aus Langeweile wieder vorgekramt und auch weil ich nicht verstehen konnte, warum ich als Shooter-Fan das nicht hinbekommen sollte.
Was für eine Perle hatte ich da jahrelang ungenutzt rumliegen und wusste vor Langeweile oft nicht was anfangen... mittlerweile hab ich auch Fear2 incl DLC komplett durch und bin grad beim ersten Teil und dessen beiden DLC's.

Darum wärs mir lieber, wenn ich von den dreien nicht unbedingt die Niete als erstes probieren würde, sonst entgeht mir evtl. der wahre Schatz


----------



## svd (9. März 2014)

Du darfst halt nicht erwarten, dass dir im Spiel viel geholfen wird. Schleichen ist überlebenswichtig, wenn die Klingen gezogen werden, ziehst du die kürzere.  Und wenn du meinst, Gegner lieber aus der Entfernung auszuschalten, nun, draufzeigen und anklicken ist da nicht. Es gibt eine rudimentäres Physikmodell und die Pfeile folgen ballistischen Gesetzen, hehe...

"Thief 1" war aber das erste Spiel, bei dem ich richtig Angst bekommen hatte. Es ist ziemlich nervenaufreibend, in den Schatten zu kauern, während eine Wache pfeifend an dir vorbeischlendert. Lichteffekte und Sound waren damals wirklich hervorragend.

Ach ja, nur ein kleiner Tipp für den ersten Teil von Thief 1... der Totschläger ist dein bester Freund. Das Leben als Dieb wird um einiges leichter, wenn alle Gegner im Level im Land der Träume sind.


----------



## Monalye (9. März 2014)

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Beschreibung, ich werde mir "Thief - Deadly Shadows" installieren und mal ausprobieren


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. März 2014)

Deadly Shadows hat jedenfalls eines der gruseligsten Level, die ich je in einem Spiel spielen durfte. 
Beim dritten Mal war es nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, aber beim ersten Durchgang habe ich mich schon arg gegruselt. 
Und man hat ja auch oft im Hinterkopf, dass Garrett nicht so viel aushält. 

Ich bin jetzt im vierten Teil an der Stelle angekommen, an der ich in eine Heilanstalt einbrechen soll. Ich nehme an, das wird ähnlich nervenaufreibend.


----------



## Chemenu (9. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese tolle Beschreibung, ich werde mir "Thief - Deadly Shadows" installieren und mal ausprobieren


 Ich würde Dir empfehlen mit dem ersten Teil anzufangen. Das war und ist nach wie vor ein super Spiel. Wenn man erst mal von der Atmosphäre gepackt wurde fällt auch die angestaubte Grafik nicht mehr auf. 
Und da Du die FEAR Reihe ja schon von hinten aufgerollt hast, könntest Du bei Thief ja mal die ursprüngliche Reihenfolge versuchen.


----------



## Enisra (9. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Was für eine Perle hatte ich da jahrelang ungenutzt rumliegen und wusste vor Langeweile oft nicht was anfangen... mittlerweile hab ich auch Fear2 incl DLC komplett durch und bin grad beim ersten Teil und dessen beiden DLC's.
> 
> Darum wärs mir lieber, wenn ich von den dreien nicht unbedingt die Niete als erstes probieren würde, sonst entgeht mir evtl. der wahre Schatz


 
ja, oft täuscht der erste eindruck
ich habe auch erste Jahre später die Schänheit von Vvradenfell in Morrowind kennengelernt


----------



## svd (9. März 2014)

Vlt. probierst du auch nochmal "Psychonauts". Das habe ich anfangs auch sehr sehr lange liegenlassen.
Der Einstieg mit dem "Basic Braining" ist ziemlich öde, finde ich. Seine Qualitäten entfaltet das Spiel erst etwas später.
Tja, viel zu spät für die meisten Leute.


----------



## Monalye (9. März 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Vlt. probierst du auch nochmal "Psychonauts". Das habe ich anfangs auch sehr sehr lange liegenlassen.
> Der Einstieg mit dem "Basic Braining" ist ziemlich öde, finde ich. Seine Qualitäten entfaltet das Spiel erst etwas später.
> Tja, viel zu spät für die meisten Leute.


 

Psychonauts ist genau so ein Fall, das hab ich letzten Sommer mal angespielt, weil ich es von meinem Clanleiter geschenkt bekommen hatte und der so geschwärmt hat davon. Ich war ehrlich gesagt entsetzt  wahrscheinlich hat mich auch dieses "Basic Braining" verjagd, aber mit dem Spiel konnte ich ja mal gar nix anfangen.
Blöd das es in manchen Spielen erst viel später wirklich gut wird, die Geduld hab ich mal sicher nicht. Wenn mich nach etwa einer Stunde noch immer nicht wenigstens irgendwas fesselt, ist es reif für "uninstall" 
Kann man dieses Tutorial auch überspringen? Dann könnte ich es ja noch mal versuchen 



Chemenu schrieb:


> Und da Du die FEAR Reihe ja schon von hinten aufgerollt hast, könntest Du bei Thief ja mal die ursprüngliche Reihenfolge versuchen.



Das ist leider tatsächlich ein kleines "Leiden" von mir, durch diese blöde, jahrelange "WoW"-Zockerei habe ich sooo tolle Games verpasst und wenn jetzt ein neuer Teil einer tollen Serie rauskommt, die an mir vorbeigegangen ist, dann kauf ich mir eben diesen neuesten Teil. Wenn ich dann feststelle (wie bei Fear und auch bei Dead Space) wie toll das Game ist, kaufe ich die älteren Titel nach und spiele das Ganze quasi rückwärts


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. März 2014)

Ich denke so ergeht es vielen WoW-Spielern. Das Spiel hat einen ja auch zeitlich so eingenommen, dass man gar nicht die Chance hatte überhaupt andere Titel zu zocken. Ich hab ja auch fast 6 Jahre WoW gespielt und kaufe heute auch noch viele alte Titel nach


----------



## Monalye (10. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich denke so ergeht es vielen WoW-Spielern. Das Spiel hat einen ja auch zeitlich so eingenommen, dass man gar nicht die Chance hatte überhaupt andere Titel zu zocken. Ich hab ja auch fast 6 Jahre WoW gespielt und kaufe heute auch noch viele alte Titel nach


 
Mir ist so irrsinnig leid um die Zeit, die ich dadurch verloren habe, so viele kleine Titel, die sicher auch toll waren, von denen aber heute keiner mehr spricht, sind mir bestimmt entgangen 

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich dadurch alle Singleplayerspiele schätzen und lieben gelernt, ich ertrage dieses fremdgesteuerte Spielen in Raids usw. absolut gar nicht mehr. Es fällt mir sogar schwer, mich mal mit einem Clanmitglied auf eine Runde Torchlight einzulassen, selbst das ist mir schon zuviel Stress. Ich brauch da meine Päuschen, in denen ich mal nach meinen Welsen gugge, oder ein paar Minuten in den Fernseher schau, weil da grad was interessantes läuft 
Bleibt zu hoffen, das Singleplayer nie aussterben, ganz egal wie Multiplayer und MMORPG gehyped werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Mir ist so irrsinnig leid um die Zeit, die ich dadurch verloren habe, so viele kleine Titel, die sicher auch toll waren, von denen aber heute keiner mehr spricht, sind mir bestimmt entgangen
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite habe ich dadurch alle Singleplayerspiele schätzen und lieben gelernt, ich ertrage dieses fremdgesteuerte Spielen in Raids usw. absolut gar nicht mehr. Es fällt mir sogar schwer, mich mal mit einem Clanmitglied auf eine Runde Torchlight einzulassen, selbst das ist mir schon zuviel Stress. Ich brauch da meine Päuschen, in denen ich mal nach meinen Welsen gugge, oder ein paar Minuten in den Fernseher schau, weil da grad was interessantes läuft
> Bleibt zu hoffen, das Singleplayer nie aussterben, ganz egal wie Multiplayer und MMORPG gehyped werden.


 
Dann geht es dir in der Hinsicht ja wirklich wie mir. Ich hab vor 2 Jahren aufgehört und seitdem Borderlands 2 online gespielt (mit Louis komplett durch) und dann mit Leuten aus der Community hier ein wenig BF3. Ansonsten hab ich nur noch SP-Spiele gezockt. Erstens ist man einfach wegen der MMO-Zeit so übersättigt und zweitens kann man beim alleine spielen irgendwie besser in eine Welt eintauchen. Man kann so spielen wie man möchte, sein Spieltempo selbst bestimmen und auch jederzeit pausieren, um im Internet und Forum zu schauen oder eben Dinge im Haushalt zu tun. Wenn z.B. die Katze kommt und will gefüttert werden, dann drückt man einfach auf Pause und macht das. Wenn man in einem Online-Spiel, gerade bei Raids ist zum Beispiel, dann geht das ja alles nicht. Dann muss ja selbst der Toilettengang geplant werden  Ich weiß nicht, ob ich jemals nochmal ein Online-Rollenspiel anrühren werde, aktuell wäre mir das jedenfalls zu stressig.


----------



## Enisra (10. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Mir ist so irrsinnig leid um die Zeit, die ich dadurch verloren habe, so viele kleine Titel, die sicher auch toll waren, von denen aber heute keiner mehr spricht, sind mir bestimmt entgangen
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite habe ich dadurch alle Singleplayerspiele schätzen und lieben gelernt, ich ertrage dieses fremdgesteuerte Spielen in Raids usw. absolut gar nicht mehr. Es fällt mir sogar schwer, mich mal mit einem Clanmitglied auf eine Runde Torchlight einzulassen, selbst das ist mir schon zuviel Stress. Ich brauch da meine Päuschen, in denen ich mal nach meinen Welsen gugge, oder ein paar Minuten in den Fernseher schau, weil da grad was interessantes läuft
> Bleibt zu hoffen, das Singleplayer nie aussterben, ganz egal wie Multiplayer und MMORPG gehyped werden.


 
naja, die Zeit die WoW von anderen Titeln gefressen hat war mir jetzt nicht zu schade, auch wenn es doof war viele Spiele durch WoW verpasst zu haben, es hat halt schon die meiste Zeit Spaß gemacht, wobei rückblickend man hätte auch besser was anderes gemacht als irgendwo in der Gegend rumzustehen

Aber ich glaube dir hät´s bei uns gefallen, weil wir unseren Eigenen Stiefel gefahren sind und aktiv uns den Anleitungen widersetzt haben und wenn halt Pause sein musste, dann haben wir Pause gemacht, es war eigentlich die perfekte Gruppenform, wo wir zwar Ewigkeiten später die Bosse erledigt haben, aber wir haben die erlegt
Leider dann irgendwann viele keine Zeit mehr oder allgm. keine Lust mehr


----------



## svd (10. März 2014)

So, habe zwischendurch den "MoH: Warfighter" durchgespielt, kann den endlich abhaken und von der Platte putzen.

Naja, war okay, für mich ein typischer Frostbyte Shooter. Schaut gut aus, läuft auch ganz ordentlich, ist (zum Glück) ziemlich kurz. Während des Spielens habe ich aber immer das Gefühl der Distanz, fühle mich nie als Teil des Geschehens. Kann's mir auch nicht erklären.

Die Story ist auf den amerikanischen Durchschnittstypen zugeschnitten, also für'n Popo. Die emotionelle Seite anzusprechen gelingt zwar besser als in CoD: Ghosts, trieft aber ebenso voller Pathos. Ein Klecks Sahne macht einen Ziegenköttel halt nicht schmackhafter.
Und die Message ist fragwürdig. Meiner Meinung nach, sollte ein Kriegsspiel nur eine haben, nämlich: "Krieg ist scheiße". Unabhängig davon, weswegen er geführt wird. Naja, egal.

Jetzt wird erstmal "Baphomets Fluch 2" installiert.


----------



## Chemenu (10. März 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, sollte ein Kriegsspiel nur eine haben, nämlich: "Krieg ist scheiße*, aber der Sound ist geil*".


 Hab das mal für Dich korrigiert.


----------



## svd (10. März 2014)

Danke, aber bei Warfighter trifft das nicht uneingeschränkt zu. 

Die Abmischung der Sprache ist ziemlich mies. Irgendwie klingen die Leute immer, als würden sie in einem großen Studio stehen oder auf der Toilette telefonieren.

Nicht mal ein Typ, der neben dir im Auto sitzt, klingt einigermaßen überzeugend.


----------



## golani79 (11. März 2014)

Hab grad den ersten Teil der ArmA 3 Kampagne gespielt - war ganz gut inszeniert und hat Spaß gemacht.
Bin schon gespannt, wie´s im 2. Teil weitergeht, den ich die Tage wohl mal zocken werde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. März 2014)

Bin jetzt auch mit *Assassin's Creed: Revelations *durch und fand den Teil ähnlich gut wie Brotherhood. Die bunte Stadt am Bosporus macht schon was her und ist wirklich wunderschön. Leider gibt es außer der Hagia Sophia kein wirklich außergewöhnliches anderes Gebäude...da hatte Rom etwas mehr zu bieten für mich. Die Atmosphäre hat aber mehr als gestimmt in der Stadt, obgleich ich es schade fand, dass nciht mehr mit Pferden in der Stadt geritten werden konnte. Die fand ich nämlich zuletzt bei Brotherhood richtig gut animiert und haben dem Stadtbild viel Atmosphäre verliehen. Der alternde Ezio war mir leider nicht ganz so sympathisch wie der aus den Teilen davor, was vermutlich daran lag, dass ich Ezio einfach nicht gut animiert war in Revelations (mit anderen Worten: er sah irgendwie kacke aus^^). Wirklich toll hingegen fand ich , dass Altair mal ein bisschen näher beleuchtet wurde, da der mangels gut inszenierter Story im ersten Teil ja sehr, sehr blass blieb. Die Insel Geschichte und das am Ende fand ich wieder nicht so gut, verwirrend und irgendwo unnötig.


Spoiler



Von mir aus hätte man es in der GRabkammer enden lassen können



Ansonsten: Gibt es hier noch jemanden der in der Ezio Trilogie es ein bisschen nervig fand, dass teilweise zu häufig italienische Wörter eingestreut wurden? Ich meine sowas wie Requestiate in Pace ist ja ganz nett, aber ansonsten in den Gesprächen fand ich es oft deplatziert, da es dann eher so rüber kam wie die Deutschen, die hier zu 'nem Italiener essen gehen und dann meinen ihr bestes Italienisch auspacken zu müssen bestehend aus den Vokabeln "Brego" und "Grazie".


----------



## svd (11. März 2014)

Noro lim, Brego, noro lim!

Hmm, ich glaube, Nyx hat mal gemeint, die deutsche Sprachausgabe sei sogar besser als zB die englische. Wo noch mit blödem italienischem Akzent gesprochen wird.


----------



## Shorty484 (11. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch mit *Assassin's Creed: Revelations *durch und fand den Teil ähnlich gut wie Brotherhood. Die bunte Stadt am Bosporus macht schon was her und ist wirklich wunderschön. Leider gibt es außer der Hagia Sophia kein wirklich außergewöhnliches anderes Gebäude...da hatte Rom etwas mehr zu bieten für mich. Die Atmosphäre hat aber mehr als gestimmt in der Stadt, obgleich ich es schade fand, dass nciht mehr mit Pferden in der Stadt geritten werden konnte. Die fand ich nämlich zuletzt bei Brotherhood richtig gut animiert und haben dem Stadtbild viel Atmosphäre verliehen. Der alternde Ezio war mir leider nicht ganz so sympathisch wie der aus den Teilen davor, was vermutlich daran lag, dass ich Ezio einfach nicht gut animiert war in Revelations (mit anderen Worten: er sah irgendwie kacke aus^^). Wirklich toll hingegen fand ich , dass Altair mal ein bisschen näher beleuchtet wurde, da der mangels gut inszenierter Story im ersten Teil ja sehr, sehr blass blieb. Die Insel Geschichte und das am Ende fand ich wieder nicht so gut, verwirrend und irgendwo unnötig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ja, Konstantinopel war auch einer meiner Favoriten unter den Städten der Reihe. Die Altair-Schnipsel fand ich richtig genial, hätten meiner Meinung nach etwas mehr sein können .



> Ansonsten: Gibt es hier noch jemanden der in der Ezio Trilogie es ein bisschen nervig fand, dass teilweise zu häufig italienische Wörter eingestreut wurden? Ich meine sowas wie Requestiate in Pace ist ja ganz nett, aber ansonsten in den Gesprächen fand ich es oft deplatziert, da es dann eher so rüber kam wie die Deutschen, die hier zu 'nem Italiener essen gehen und dann meinen ihr bestes Italienisch auspacken zu müssen bestehend aus den Vokabeln "Brego" und "Grazie".



Na ja, ich fand das eigentlich ganz gut, das hat für mich das italienische Flair noch unterstrichen. So übertrieben viel italienische Wörter waren's ja nicht. Aber das ist halt auch Geschmackssache.

Jetzt ist Teil 3 dran?


----------



## Lukecheater (11. März 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Teil 3 dran?


 
Nope, den hatte ich noch nicht gekauft in dem Ubi-Wochenende letztens bei Steam, da wart ich halt dann auf den nächsten Sale. Ich bin mal gespannt, inwiefern der 3.te Teil mit den bisherigen mithalte kann, denn ich kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass es da irgendwelche außergewöhnlich interessanten Gebäude gibt, obwohl das Setting eigentlich ganz interessant scheint.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. März 2014)

Damned ! Wieder einen ME3-Charakter verloren. 



Spoiler



Kurz vor Ende meiner letzten Spielsession hat es nun Ash erwischt.
Gerade lese ich dass ich Sie wohl öfters im Krankenhaus hätte besuchen müssen. War die jetzt angepisst, weil ich momentan alle Hände voll zu tun hatte ? 

Werd mal mein Glück versuchen, einen vorherigen Spielstand neu laden, die betreffende Citadel-Mission erst mal stehen lassen und hoffe, dass ich meinen Ruf mit den alternativen Missionen noch etwas aufbessern und Madame dazu überreden kann, mir kein Ultimatum zu stellen.


----------



## Shorty484 (11. März 2014)

> Nope, den hatte ich noch nicht gekauft in dem Ubi-Wochenende letztens  bei Steam, da wart ich halt dann auf den nächsten Sale. Ich bin mal  gespannt, inwiefern der 3.te Teil mit den bisherigen mithalte kann, denn  ich kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass es da irgendwelche  außergewöhnlich interessanten Gebäude gibt, obwohl das Setting  eigentlich ganz interessant scheint.



Mir hat er nicht ganz so gut gefallen, wie die Ezio-Triologie. Mal eine andere Umgebung und die offene Spielewelt waren ganz ok und mal eine Abwechslung, aber die Story fand ich schwächer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. März 2014)

Tja...



Spoiler



Mit der Rettungs Ashs wurde es leider auch im zweiten Versuch nichts. 
Aber wenigstens kribbelt es noch zwischen mir und Tali.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Damned ! Wieder einen ME3-Charakter verloren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich wusste nichtmal, dass die im dritten Teil überhaupt sterben kann. Naja, aber ich bin sowieso immer ein allzu netter Mensch und besuche meine Kameraden ja auch immer im Krankenhaus.


----------



## Shorty484 (14. März 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich wusste nichtmal, dass die im dritten Teil überhaupt sterben kann. Naja, aber ich bin sowieso immer ein allzu netter Mensch und besuche meine Kameraden ja auch immer im Krankenhaus.



Das war mir auch neu, ich habe das Spiel allerdings auch nie als abtrünnig gespielt, immer als vorbildlicher Shepard


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. März 2014)

Naja, auch manch gut gemeinte Entscheidung hatte einen "negativen Nebeneffekt".


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2014)

Hatte Lust auf ein wenig Open-World und bemerkte, dass ich Bully auf STEAM mal gekauft hatte.
Ich hatte das Spiel mal für die PS2 ausgeliehen und ein wenig angespielt. 
Macht noch immer Spass


----------



## Enisra (15. März 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hatte Lust auf ein wenig Open-World und bemerkte, dass ich Bully auf STEAM mal gekauft hatte.
> Ich hatte das Spiel mal für die PS2 ausgeliehen und ein wenig angespielt.
> Macht noch immer Spass


 
wobei ich´s toll find das vergessen hast, das mal ein Spiel gekauft hast


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei ich´s toll find das vergessen hast, das mal ein Spiel gekauft hast


 Der "Oh-ein-Steam-Schnäppchen-Muss-sofort-kaufen"-Automatismus. Da ist der Klickfinger manchmal schneller als der Verstand...


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der "Oh-ein-Steam-Schnäppchen-Muss-sofort-kaufen"-Automatismus. Da ist der Klickfinger manchmal schneller als der Verstand...


 Nur allzu wahr. Ich hab noch immer Sleeping Dogs (mal für 5 Euro bei Steam gekauft) in der Bibliothek rum lungern und es nicht ein einziges Mal angespielt.


----------



## Bonkic (15. März 2014)

ist mir letztens bei irgendeinem bundle-kauf passiert. 
"sie besitzen dieses spiel schon" - echt? oh.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der "Oh-ein-Steam-Schnäppchen-Muss-sofort-kaufen"-Automatismus. Da ist der Klickfinger manchmal schneller als der Verstand...



Ja, da ist was Wahres dran. Ich habe ihn mir mittlerweile mühsam wieder abtrainiert, aber ca. 15 Titel in meiner Steam-Bib - die ich nie gespielt habe - zeugen davon, dass es mich auch schon erwischt hatte.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. März 2014)

Hilfreich ist auch das sortieren der Steam-Bibliothek mittels Kategorien. Fing bei mir so bei 90 oder 100 Spielen an, weil ich plötzlich die Such-Maske bedienen musste um zu wissen ob ich das Spiel schon hab 
Ich bin jetzt grad dabei möglichst alles durchzuspielen, aber mal Hand aufs Herz: Gerade bei den humble-bundles nimmt man doch immer mal was mit was man nie wirklich anrührt, was man aber schon beim Kauf des bundles weiß.


----------



## Enisra (15. März 2014)

Willenschwaches Pack! 
Neja, deswegen kauf ich auch nur noch so begrenzt, wie ich theoretisch spielen kann und nicht mehr für die Halde


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> |
> Aber wenigstens kribbelt es noch zwischen mir und Tali.


 Das mit den Beziehungen ist in Mass Effect ja ganz gut gemacht. Mein  "Schätzle" da im Spiel war ja Miranda und als ich mich dann noch an Tali  ranmachen wollte, hab ich von ihr einen Rüffel bekommen, weil ich ja  was mit Miranda hätte und das erst beenden müsste, wenn ich was mit ihr  haben will. Fand' ich lustig und hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es so gut  ausgearbeitet ist 




Enisra schrieb:


> Willenschwaches Pack!
> Neja, deswegen kauf ich auch nur noch so begrenzt, wie ich theoretisch spielen kann und nicht mehr für die Halde


 
Vermutlich liegt das auch an der Einfachheit des Kaufes. Ein paar Klicks und schon ist das Spiel in der Bibliothek. Wenn man dagegen in einen richtigen Laden geht, dann überlegt man viel genauer was man kauft.


----------



## Enisra (15. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vermutlich liegt das auch an der Einfachheit des Kaufes. Ein paar Klicks und schon ist das Spiel in der Bibliothek. Wenn man dagegen in einen richtigen Laden geht, dann überlegt man viel genauer was man kauft.


 
jaaa, deswegen Willenschwach


----------



## Lukecheater (15. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Willenschwaches Pack!
> Neja, deswegen kauf ich auch nur noch so begrenzt, wie ich theoretisch spielen kann und nicht mehr für die Halde


 
Ich kauf auch nur Spiele die ich spielen will, aber es lässt sich halt bei Bundles  nicht vermeiden was dabei zu haben, was man nicht wirklich will, wenn der Rest geil ist. Aktuell zeigt mir Steam 125 als Anzahl an. Da kann man dann noch einiges abziehen, was an AddOns etc. da noch mitgezählt wird.


----------



## Sanador (15. März 2014)

Ich spiele derzeit neben Titanfall noch Need for Speed: Undercover. An Sich ist es kein schlechtes Spiel, die Musik ist toll, die Abwechslung stimmt und es gibt den Bugatti Veyron. Aber die Performance ist sehr bescheiden, man hat permanent Ruckler und bei über 300 km/h belastet es einen schon sehr...da hätte ich doch lieber konstante 30 FPS.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. März 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ich spiele derzeit neben Titanfall noch Need for Speed: Undercover. An Sich ist es kein schlechtes Spiel, die Musik ist toll, die Abwechslung stimmt und es gibt den Bugatti Veyron. Aber die Performance ist sehr bescheiden, man hat permanent Ruckler und bei über 300 km/h belastet es einen schon sehr...da hätte ich doch lieber konstante 30 FPS.


 
Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit in den Spieldateien rumzufummeln, so dass der fps-Lock aufgehoben wird?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2014)

Aktuell bin ich in *Mass Effect 3* mit alten Bekannten zugange: Den Geth. Spannender Abschnitt. 

Und ich muss gestehen: Trotz veralteter Engine und bekannter Textur-Mängel hat mich das Spiel mit einigen eindrucksvollen Szenarien positiv überrascht. Atmosphärisch wirklich brillant.


----------



## Monalye (16. März 2014)

Echt ein tolles Steam-Wochenende (Rockstar-WE), ich hab bei Max Payne Complete, Metro Last Light mit Season Pass, System Shock 2, Crysis und dem neuesten DLC zu Painkiller Hell & Damnation zugeschlagen und nicht mal 35 Euro für alles zusammen bezahlt 
Die ganzen GTA-Aktionen hab ich ausgelassen, obwohl ich bei diesen Preisen schon überlegt hatte, sie wenigstens für die Sammlung zu kaufen, aber dafür sind mir irgendwie sogar 10 Euro für alle zusammen zu schade 

Das DLC zu Painkiller ist mal wieder ausgesprochen kurz geraten, aber für etwas über 1 Euro kann man es getrost mitnehmen, nun hab ich da auch wieder alle komplett  Ich freu mich richtig, das ich es nicht gleich nach Release um fast 8 Euro gekauft hatte, da hat sich das Warten mal echt gelohnt 

Jetzt kann ich mich gar nicht entscheiden, was ich als erstes ausprobieren soll, Metro LL oder Crysis , Von Crysis kenn ich den 2. Teil und von Metro kenn ich 2033.


----------



## Sanador (16. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit in den Spieldateien rumzufummeln, so dass der fps-Lock aufgehoben wird?


Bei Undercover gibt es, glaube ich zumindest, keinen Lock. Das Spiel ist schlecht oder gar nicht optimiert und ruckelt auf allen Einstellungen und Systemen.
Um nochmal auf die 30 FPS zu kommen, dass sollte nur ein Scherz auf Kosten von Need for Speed: Rivals sein. Aber um ehrlich zu sein, mir wäre jeder FPS-Lock lieber als das Geruckel in Undercover.


----------



## Chemenu (16. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich mich gar nicht entscheiden, was ich als erstes ausprobieren soll, Metro LL oder Crysis , Von Crysis kenn ich den 2. Teil und von Metro kenn ich 2033.


 Crysis ist auf jeden Fall wesentlich besser als Crysis 2 falls Dir das bei der Entscheidungsfindung irgendwie hilft.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich mich gar nicht entscheiden, was ich als erstes ausprobieren soll, Metro LL oder Crysis , Von Crysis kenn ich den 2. Teil und von Metro kenn ich 2033.


 
Thief ist schon wieder vom Tisch? 

Ich sitze noch am vierten Teil. Da bin ich gerade am Anfang von Kapitel 5...Shalebridge Cradle revisited sozusagen. ;-D

Zwischendurch ein wenig ESO- Beta und Fallout New Vegas wollte ich ja eigentlich auch weiter spielen. ;-D
So viele Spiele. Gut, dass meine Festplatte fast voll ist, drei Titel stehen noch auf meiner Steam Wunschliste.


----------



## Monalye (16. März 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Thief ist schon wieder vom Tisch?
> 
> Ich sitze noch am vierten Teil. Da bin ich gerade am Anfang von Kapitel 5...Shalebridge Cradle revisited sozusagen. ;-D
> 
> ...


 

Ja, ich hatte es installiert und etwa eine halbe Stunde das Tutorial gespielt, ich musste dabei den Gastwirt zusammenschlagen damit ich ins Gästebuch guggen kann, wo ein bestimmter Gast wohnt, den ich bestehlen soll... irgendwie war das nicht so meins und ich hab's danach wieder gelassen. Den neuesten Thief-Teil kaufe ich wahrscheinlich erst in 2- 3 Jahren um paarEurofünfzig, nur um die Sammlung vollständig zu haben... spielen werde ich es wohl nie 

Ich hatte die ganze Woche den PC nicht an, momentan ist auf Arbeit so viel zu tun, das ich zu Feierabend fix und fertig bin und nur noch vor dem TV liege. Momentan muss ich in einer Abteilung aushelfen, in der ich noch nie war und hab mich besonders darüber gefreut, das mich mein Chef Freitag Mittag in sein Büro bestellt hat um mich zu loben und sich für meinen Einsatz zu bedanken. Das war mir voll überpeinlich und ist mir in den ganzen 14 Jahren in dieser Firma noch nie passiert  Vor drei Wochen habe ich mich bei einer betriebsinternen Stellenausschreibung für den Wareneingang beworben, vielleicht steigert das meine Chancen den Job zu bekommen . Bisher weiß ich nur, das mein Personalchef bereits Erkundigungen über meine Arbeitsleistung eingeholt hat... eine voll spannende Zeit momentan  Ich mach mir dennoch keine großen Hoffnungen, um nicht zu enttäuscht zu sein, sollte es nichts werden. Dort arbeiten nämlich seit jeher nur Männer, da hab ich sicher keine großen Chancen :/

Wenn ich online bin, spiel ich hauptsächlich immer noch Fear, beim ersten Teil bin ich nun bei Abschnitt 8 und der Endboss von Fear3 fehlt mir immer noch. Aber ich werde in absehbarer Zeit alle Teile von  Fear komplett durchgespielt haben, deshalb such ich bereits nach Nachfolgern  Ich hab mir mal Crysis und Metro LL installiert, Crysis werde ich als erstes probieren


----------



## Neawoulf (16. März 2014)

Nachdem ich vor kurzem DSA Memoria und Blackguards durchgespielt habe, hab ich mich auch mal wieder an *Drakensang* gewagt. Die ersten Stunden waren recht spaßig, aber spätestens in den Dungeons der Stadt fiel mir wieder ein, warum ich das Spiel damals nicht zuende gespielt habe:
Ewig lange, monotone Dungeons mit immer gleichen Kämpfen, jedes Mal bekommen so gut wie alle Nahkämpfer eine Vergiftung und/oder Verletzung, die nach dem Kampf behandelt werden muss, jedes Mal stürmen die Gegner auf die Heilerin los, was ich nicht verhindern kann, da es keine Kollisionsabfrage gibt (kann mich denen also nicht in den Weg stellen). Dazu kommt noch die nervige Kamera, die sich oft nicht richtig einstellen und zentrieren lässt, was vor allem in engen Gängen ein Problem ist. Wenn es weniger oder abwechslungsreichere Kämpfe wären, wenn die Dungeons nicht so verdammt monoton und langgezogen wären, dann würde es sogar Spaß machen, aber im Moment ist es einfach nur anstrengend.
Ich würde das Spiel wirklich gern durchspielen, da mir die Atmosphäre, die Städte, Dialoge, Landschaften und allgemein das DSA-Universum sehr gut gefallen. Aber die monotonen Dungeons und die viel zu häufigen Kämpfe ... ich denke, ich werde es nicht durchspielen, da ich mir einfach nicht die Freude am DSA-Universum verderben will.


----------



## Denis10 (16. März 2014)

Schade, dass es Crysis 3 auf uplay gibt und nicht auf Steam. Wegen dem Mist kann ich jetzt bis 23 Uhr wach bleiben


----------



## MisterSmith (16. März 2014)

Beim ersten Drakensang kann ich mich nur noch erinnern, dass der erste Dungeon sehr lang war und beim zweiten Teil relativ vor dem Ende des Spiels ebenfalls einen gab, und auch einen mit vielen tieferen Ebenen, letzteren fand ich aber nicht so schlecht, wie ich Anfangs befürchtet hatte.

Aber dies ist ja nicht nur bei dieser RPG Reihe der Fall, sondern auch bei allen Bethesda RPGs die ich kenne, wie auch bei Neverwinter Nights oder Dragon Age.

Wenn man es genau nimmt, eigentlich in so gut wie in allen RPGs die ich gespielt habe...


----------



## MichaelG (16. März 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es Crysis 3 auf uplay gibt und nicht auf Steam. Wegen dem Mist kann ich jetzt bis 23 Uhr wach bleiben


 
Die Regel finde ich schwachsinnig hoch 10. Sollen sie eine Altersverifikation einbauen und gut ist es. Aber nicht Leute zwingen, bis ultimo aufzubleiben. Und ein 16 jähriger kann das ja auch problemlos. Hilft also als Altersschutz auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. März 2014)

Ich glaube wenn man dies jemanden in 20 Jahren erzählt, dass man selbst Spieledemos (vorausgesetzt, man weiß dann noch überhaupt was das ist ) ab 23 Uhr herunterladen konnte, wird man es vermutlich für einen Scherz halten. 

Ich meine vor ca. einem Jahr hatte ich mal ein Video gesehen, in dem ein 12-15 jähriger auf YouTube erklärt hat, wie man einen Kopierschutz umgeht, man kann ja wohl nicht ernsthaft glauben, dass damit Jugendliche, die in der Lage sind einen Account zu erstellen, davon abgehalten werden, Spiele die ab 18 sind zu spielen.

Und ich beziehe mich mit der Demo auf die von Kingdoms of Amalour: Reckoning.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. März 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Beim ersten Drakensang kann ich mich nur noch erinnern, dass der erste Dungeon sehr lang war und beim zweiten Teil relativ vor dem Ende des Spiels ebenfalls einen gab, und auch einen mit vielen tieferen Ebenen, letzteren fand ich aber nicht so schlecht, wie ich Anfangs befürchtet hatte.
> 
> Aber dies ist ja nicht nur bei dieser RPG Reihe der Fall, sondern auch bei allen Bethesda RPGs die ich kenne, wie auch bei Neverwinter Nights oder Dragon Age.
> 
> Wenn man es genau nimmt, eigentlich in so gut wie in allen RPGs die ich gespielt habe...


 
In anderen RPGs gibt's aber weitaus mehr Abwechslung, andere Gegner, unterschiedlich eingerichtete Räume für taktische Abwechslung, ab und zu mal ne Truhe zu plündern, NPCs, Storyelemente, Rätsel oder und die Dungeons sind halt weniger linear. 

Ich mag große, komplexe Dungeons mit herausfordernden Kämpfen (Spiele wie z. B. Legend of Grimrock oder Ultima Underworld bstehen aus nichts anderem, als einem riesigen Dungeon), aber zumindest dieser eine Drakensang-Dungeon (die Ratten unter der Stadt) ist absolut linear, besteht aus immer den gleichen Gängen, hinter jeder Ecke aus den gleichen Gegnern und, mal abgesehen vom Zwergenhändler, der am Ende jeder Etage Fackeln und Verbände verkauft, gibt es da einfach gar nichts.

Auch ein komplexes Wundensystem ist ne schöne Sache, aber nicht, wenn nach jedem Kampf jeder in der Gruppe die gleichen Wunden hat, die immer wieder und wieder geheilt werden müssen, was den Dungeon noch weiter in die Länge ziehen würde. Nach 20 bis 30 mal in einem einzigen Dungeon macht das echt keinen Spaß mehr. Wäre der Dungeon kürzer oder es gäb weniger Feindkontakte, dann wäre das ok, aber nicht, wenn hinter jeder Ecke wieder 6 bis 10 Ratten auf einen warten.

Wirklich schade, die Oberwelt, die Dialoge, Quests, Charaktere und alles ist so schön gestaltet in dem Spiel ... man könnte meinen, die Dungeons wurden von einem komplett anderen Designteam entwickelt.


----------



## Gast20180705 (16. März 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es Crysis 3 auf uplay gibt und nicht auf Steam. Wegen dem Mist kann ich jetzt bis 23 Uhr wach bleiben


 
Ist doch von EA und damit Origin 0o


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es Crysis 3 auf uplay gibt und nicht auf Steam. Wegen dem Mist kann ich jetzt bis 23 Uhr wach bleiben


 Häh ? Spielbar erst ab 23 Uhr ? 
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Als ich letztes Weihnachten "Battlefield: Bad Company 2" für nen Euro ergattert und runtergeladen hab, konnte ich es zu jeder x-beliebigen Zeit zocken. Und es ist bekanntlich auch ein USK18-Titel.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. März 2014)

Naja, wenn er es nicht herunterladen kann, dann kann er es deshalb vermutlich nicht spielen.

@Neawoulf
Genau den Dungeon mit den mehreren Ebenen meinte ich, da bist du aber schon relativ weit in dem Spiel.

Aber stimmt schon, besonders toll fand ich den jetzt auch nicht, ich hatte den auch ziemlich lange aufgeschoben bevor ich den gemacht habe und war doch etwas froh als ich durch war. 

Nur wie gesagt, viel schlimmer fand ich einen späteren Dungeon, in dem dann auch nicht so offensichtlich ist wo es weitergeht, eine Ebene runter dann wieder hoch, glaube dann einen Schalter betätigen um den Weg freizumachen und wieder zurück usw....


----------



## Enisra (16. März 2014)

nja, es geht ja um´s Freischalten//kaufen und nicht um das Spielen alleine
Wobei eher dem Gesetzgeber da draus ein Strick zu drehen ist, das dem keine Vernünftige Alterskontrolle als wie die über die Uhrzeit einfällt, die vielleicht 1965 funktioniert hat, aber seit dem Zeitpunkt von günstigen Videorekorder aller art spätestens seit den Achtzigern überholt ist 
#Neuland, für die Sesselpupser ist doch alles moderne als das Fax Neuland


----------



## svd (17. März 2014)

So, "Baphomet's Fluch 2" ist auch erledigt. 

Normalerweise sollten Geschichten einen Anfang, ein Mittelstück und ein Ende haben. BF2 hat ein Mittelstück und ein Ende. 
Du wirst ziemlich unsanft mitten in die Story hineingeworfen, deren "Anfang" in einem freischaltbaren Comic oder erst im Spielverlauf angerissen wird. Naja. Der erste Teil war da, in sich, weitaus stimmiger.

Die Rätsel waren gut, wenn es auch ein paar Trial and Error und zeitabhängige Passagen gegeben hat. So muss zB manch sinnloser Dialog geführt werden, um Zeit verstreichen zu lassen, damit es weitergeht. Beschissen war auch der Dschungel auf der Pirateninsel, gemächliches Schlendern durch unnötige Bildschirme, wo rein gar nichts passiert, das mehrmals, falls du einen Fehler machst. Zum Glück wird das durch eine witzige Episode am Filmset wieder wett gemacht.

Das Ende war recht unspektakulär. Insgesamt war BF1 definitiv das bessere Spiel. Jetzt stünden eigentlich 3 und 4 an, eher in Ungnade gefallene Teile, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Schaun mer mal, ob die gleich in Angriff genommen werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2014)

svd schrieb:


> So, "Baphomet's Fluch 2" ist auch erledigt.
> 
> Normalerweise sollten Geschichten einen Anfang, ein Mittelstück und ein Ende haben. BF2 hat ein Mittelstück und ein Ende.
> Du wirst ziemlich unsanft mitten in die Story hineingeworfen, deren "Anfang" in einem freischaltbaren Comic oder erst im Spielverlauf angerissen wird. Naja. Der erste Teil war da, in sich, weitaus stimmiger.
> ...


 BF1 ist in der eigenen Reihe auch bis heute unerreicht. Mir hat die hohe Dialoglastigkeit (die an dem Erstling kritisiert wurde) besonders gut gefallen. BF2 war da etwas schneller im Fortgang seiner Geschichte und hat mehr auf Humor á la Guybrush Threepwood versucht, der ernste Tenor von Teil 1 passte aber besser.

An Teil 3 und 4 würde ich keine zu große Erwartungen hegen, der Sprung ins 3D hat der Reihe nicht wirklich gut getan. 

BTW:
Den "Sündenfall" muss ich baldmöglichst zum Angebotspreis ergattern. Hätte irre Lust drauf. 
Ist eigentlich die zweite Hälfte schon erschienen ? Habe noch keinen Test dazu entdeckt...


----------



## golani79 (17. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> BTW:
> Den "Sündenfall" muss ich baldmöglichst zum Angebotspreis ergattern. Hätte irre Lust drauf.
> Ist eigentlich die zweite Hälfte schon erschienen ? Habe noch keinen Test dazu entdeckt...


 
Nope - 2. Hälfte kommt erst noch.


----------



## svd (17. März 2014)

Der viele Text, bzw. Sprachausgabe, hat mich auch nicht gestört. (Bis auf die Abmischung halt.)
Bei BF2 lohnt es sogar, jedem NPC das gesamte Inventar unter die Nase zu halten. Da gibt's einige witzige Antworten.

Teil 5 sieht wirklich interessant aus, werde es aber auch nicht zum Vollpreis holen. Von einem Release von 5.2 hab ich aber auch noch nicht gehört.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2014)

Ähmm... Bin gerade im Herz der Geth, dem Konsens... Dieser Ort hat irgendwie was von TRON.


----------



## Chemenu (18. März 2014)

Bei Mass Effect 2 bin ich immer noch dabei meine Teammitglieder zu befriedigen. 
Ein Haufen psychisch kaputter Menschen und Aliens und jeder will was anderes von mir bevor sie bereit sind die Galaxie zu retten. 
Ich find den ganzen Aufbau des Spiels irgendwie lächerlich und nervig. Bisher 29 Stunden Spielzeit nur allein um mein Team zu vervollständigen und deren Bedürfnisse zu erfüllen. 



Spoiler



Als wäre es nicht schon genug Strafe dass Bioware einen neuen allmächtigen Gegner aus dem Hut gezaubert hat, weil Reaper und Geth reichen ja nicht, da müssen noch Collectoren mit rein und man darf schon wieder die Galaxie bzw. das Universum retten. Was sollte man auch sonst tun?


 Irgendwie ist ME2 nur eine Wiederholung des ersten Teils, allerdings deutlich in die Länge gezogen und mit nicht annährend so sympathischen Teammitgliedern (von den altbekannten aus ME1 mal abgesehen).

Ich hoffe mal wenigstens das Finale wird episch und entschädigt für die bisherige Enttäuschung. Vielleicht kommt ja sogar noch ein interessanter Story-Twist. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Bei Mass Effect 2 bin ich immer noch dabei meine Teammitglieder zu befriedigen.


 Alte Sau !  

Aber zu den Crewmitgliedern:
Mordin, Legion und Thane sind doch ganz nette Gesellen...


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2014)

Naja Gruppensex oder was ?


----------



## legion333 (18. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Alte Sau !
> 
> Aber zu den Crewmitgliedern:
> Mordin, Legion und Thane sind doch ganz nette Gesellen...


 
Ich mochte die Dialoge mit Miranda immer gern 

http://files.myopera.com/Fraggy/albums/586439/ass%20effect2.jpg


----------



## Chemenu (18. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Alte Sau !
> 
> Aber zu den Crewmitgliedern:
> Mordin, Legion und Thane sind doch ganz nette Gesellen...


 Thane ist ok, stimmt. Die Stimme ist Hammer. Klingt wie Vin Diesel nach Whisky und Zigarre. 
Aber Mordin redet immer so viel und schnell, der geht mir ziemlich schnell auf die Nerven. 
Und Legion... kenn ich (noch) nicht. Wer oder was auch immer das sein mag.^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Ich mochte die Dialoge mit Miranda immer gern
> 
> http://files.myopera.com/Fraggy/albums/586439/ass%20effect2.jpg


 Aha... DIALOG, hmm ?!


----------



## svd (18. März 2014)

Eine DeBUTTe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2014)

MANN !!! ME3 ist echt hart in folgenschweren Entscheidungen.



Spoiler



Legion oder Tali... Und ich hab keine Möglichkeit, beide Seiten zu einem Konsens zu bringen.

Sorry, Legion...


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2014)

Tja das ist das geniale an ME. Man ist gezwungen Entscheidungen zu treffen die hinten heraus weitreichende Folgen haben. Egal in welcher Hinsicht. Auch was die Kroganer betrifft.

Daher liebe ich ME. Weil man nicht einfach nur eine Entscheidung a oder b ohne Konsequenzen zu tragen entscheiden muß sondern die Entscheidungen eben wie im RL Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2014)

Jupp. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, in ein bis 2 Jahren mir die gesamte Trilogie erneut anzutun, weil die Story diverse denkbare Verzweigungen parat hält. Aber dann müsste ich mir locker 100 Stunden und mehr reservieren.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. März 2014)

Bin im fünften Kapitel von Thief und schaffe nur fünf Minuten am Stück, weil ich Schiss habe. ;-D

Schon wieder so ein Grusellevel wie in Teil 3.


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bin im fünften Kapitel von Thief und schaffe nur fünf Minuten am Stück, weil ich Schiss habe. ;-D
> 
> Schon wieder so ein Grusellevel wie in Teil 3.


 
keine Sicherheitskuscheldecke gegen Angst +5?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> keine Sicherheitskuscheldecke gegen Angst +5?


 
Neeee, das müsste schon eine legendäre Sicherheitskuscheldecke +10 sein. 

Solche Level gehen mir echt an die Nerven. ;-D


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Neeee, das müsste schon eine legendäre Sicherheitskuscheldecke +10 sein.
> Solche Level gehen mir echt an die Nerven. ;-D


 
ja, aber du hast doch nen Freund, der müsste doch auch hoffentlich den Buff Trösten geskillt haben 

Aber das ist genau der Grund warum ich solche Sachen nicht spiele


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. März 2014)

Der hilft auch nicht. 
Naja, die Cradle habe ich auch irgendwie durchgestanden. Ich glaube, da habe ich dann Leuchtbomben auf die Irren geschmissen, weil sie das verletzt hat. 

Bislang bin ich in Moira noch niemandem begegnet, aber ich bin gerade erst im ersten Stockwerk angekommen. ;-D


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2014)

Dann spiel mal Outlast


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann spiel mal Outlast


 
am besten noch mit Occulus Rift?
Willst du Nyx umbringen!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann spiel mal Outlast


 
Das konnte ich wegen PS Plus gratis spielen. Ich habe das Spiel runter geladen, mir währenddessen den Trailer angeschaut und den Download anschließend abgebrochen. ;-D

Ich liebe ja Horrorfilme und gruselige Level in Spielen mag ich eigentlich auch, aber da machen meine Nerven manchmal nicht mit.


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich liebe ja Horrorfilme und gruselige Level in Spielen mag ich eigentlich auch, aber da machen meine Nerven manchmal nicht mit.


 
ja, ansich sind Horrorfilme "langweilig", weil der Film auch dann bis zum Ende geht, wenn da ein Monster sich eine Figur wegsnackt und man selbst auf der Couch das gleiche mit Popcorn macht,
Wenn man aber jetzt selbst die Figur ist, die da gleich als Snack enden soll, geht einem die Düse


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2014)

ach ja, ich hab mal A New Beginning angefangen und bin eigentlich schon Instant Fan geworden, alleine es nervt ein Stückel das die Sprechblasen in den Comicsequenzen auf Englisch sind


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach ja, ich hab mal A New Beginning angefangen und bin eigentlich schon Instant Fan geworden, alleine es nervt ein Stückel das die Sprechblasen in den Comicsequenzen auf Englisch sind


 Ist das auch bei anderen Daedalic-Spielen der Fall, die man bei Steam kauft ?


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist das auch bei anderen Daedalic-Spielen der Fall, die man bei Steam kauft ?


 
Ich weiß es nicht, da die anderen Daedalic Spiele ich hier zum einem im Regal stehen hab und zum anderen die keine Sprechblasen in den Zwischensequenzen haben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht, da die anderen Daedalic Spiele ich hier zum einem im Regal stehen hab und zum anderen die keine Sprechblasen in den Zwischensequenzen haben


 Ich spiele die meisten Games immer gerne mit Untertiteln (u.a. auch deswegen, weil man oft genug viele Unterschiede zwischen Ton und Text oder arge Rechtschreibfehler entdecken kann ), so auch bei "A new Beginning"... Aber lassen sich diese nicht komplett abstellen (und somit auch innerhalb der Zwischensequenzen) ?


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2014)

naja ne, man hat die Untertitel, die natürlich auf Deutsch sind, die Sprache und dann nochmal Comiczwischensequenzen mit eben Sprechblasen


----------



## Taiwez (19. März 2014)

Im Moment spiele ich aktiv Diablo 3, für den Vorgeschmack auf das RoP-Addon. Und ich muss sagen, es motiviert im Moment definitiv zum weiterspielen. Das ich das mal sage, habe ich selbst nicht für möglich gehalten..

Für entspannte Abende habe ich mir Banished zugelegt, ein sehr gutes, komplexeres Aufbausimulationsspiel, das ich Tüftlern nur ans Herz legen kann. Wobei ich finde, dass man, wenn man einmal den Grundstein für eine funktionierende Siedlung gelegt hat, zu wenig Alternativen im Weiterbauen bekommt, was bei mir ein wenig an der Langzeitmotivation zehrt. Aber für ein Spiel, das grade mal von einem Entwickler geschaffen wurde, ist es definitv sehr gut und vor allem sein Geld wert.


----------



## Enisra (20. März 2014)

wegen Raising Steam, musste ich mal wieder den TS2014 anwerfen


----------



## Lukecheater (20. März 2014)

Bin grad dabei *Crysis 2* zu spielen. Finds bisher ganz nett, also ein ganz okayer SP-Shooter der nicht viel falsch aber auch nicht viel wahnsinnig richtig macht, halt relativ durchschnittlich. Crysis 1 fand ich jetzt auch nit so atemberaubend und den zweiten Teil nit wirklich schlechter. Grafisch ist das halt auch wieder ein echtes Schmankerl, auch wenn ich desöfteren fps-Drops hab bei maximalen Einstellungen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. März 2014)

Seit Patch 2.0.1 eigentlich fast nur *Diablo 3*.
Die derzeitige Bonus-XP muss ja genutzt werden, um die Charaktere für RoS vorzubereiten.


----------



## PcJuenger (21. März 2014)

Gerade den 



Spoiler



Mantikor


 aus der Prepare to die erlegt...Gott ist das Vieh zäh gewesen. 
Habe gefühlt 20 Anläufe gebraucht. Ist auch kein Wunder bei dem Repertoire an Angriffen


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. März 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Gerade den
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Echt? Der war sogar einer der leichteren Gegner.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. März 2014)

Ich hab nach dem Age of Wonders 3-Testmarathon mal wieder Lust auf (spielmechanisch) leichte Kost gehabt und mir Episode 2 von The Wolf Among Us zu Gemüte geführt. Nicht ganz so stark wie der erste Teil, auch weil Telltale eine überraschende Wendung leider nicht konsequent durchzieht, aber trotzdem immer noch sehr unterhaltsam.

Außerdem habe ich endlich das Thief-Tutorial abgeschlossen und den Uhrenturm erreicht. Bisher gefällt mir das Spiel ganz gut. Hab natürlich den Fokus und alle Interface-Elemente abgeschaltet. Ohne Wegpunkte ist es gar nicht so einfach, sich in der Stadt zu orientieren, trotz Karte. Da hatte ich bei Dishonored deutlich weniger Probleme und das hatte überhaupt keine Map.


----------



## Rabowke (21. März 2014)

Gibt es bei Thief eigentlich die Option dieses 'head bobbing' zu deaktiveren? Mir wird irgendwie schlecht dabei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2014)

Gestern abend weitere zwei Stunden auf der Citadel verbracht, um einige Nebenquests zu erfüllen. Bin also fast nur rumgelatscht und hab mir den Mund fusselig gequatscht. War schön, mit meiner Crew Gespräche "unter Freunden" zu führen. Garrus, Liara, Tali, Joker... Ach verdammt, wie ich sie alle liebe... 

Aber wo ich das mit den Quests schon erwähne: Die Auflistung von Haupt- und Nebenquest ist in ME3 total unübersichtlich, in den Vorgängern gabs da noch eine klare Trennung durch Filter. Warum das wieder verschlimmbessert wurde, wissen nur die Leute von Bioware...


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2014)

Naja ich bin (fast) mit FC3 durch (96% geschafft). Nur noch 4 oder 5 Nebenjobs und 8-9 Hauptmissionen sowie den Rest der Schätze und vielleicht 15 Relikte alles auf der Südinsel. Rest hab ich alles incl. allen Funktürmen, Camps, Fähigkeiten, Waffen, Pfad des Jägers u.s.w.

Danach hätte ich eigentlich mit AC3 nochmal beginnen wollen um zur 4 zu gehen. Aus irgend einem Grund hab ich aber wieder Bock auf ME bekommen. Weiß gar nicht, woran das wohl liegen könnte...  Zumal ich endlich mal Tali rumkriegen will.


----------



## Gast20180705 (21. März 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja ich bin (fast) mit FC3 durch (96% geschafft). Nur noch 4 oder 5 Nebenjobs und 8-9 Hauptmissionen sowie den Rest der Schätze und vielleicht 15 Relikte alles auf der Südinsel. Rest hab ich alles incl. allen Funktürmen, Camps, Fähigkeiten, Waffen, Pfad des Jägers u.s.w.
> 
> Danach hätte ich eigentlich mit AC3 nochmal beginnen wollen um zur 4 zu gehen. Aus irgend einem Grund hab ich aber wieder Bock auf ME bekommen. Weiß gar nicht, woran das wohl liegen könnte...  Zumal ich endlich mal Tali rumkriegen will.


 
Du hast eine Ausdauer; nach dem dritten Turm hatte ich die Schnauze voll, die Dinger hochzuklettern. Die restlichen Sachen hab ich dann auch nur soweit gemacht um die Waffen freizuspielen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. März 2014)

Ich widme mich gerade wieder der AC-Reihe. Assassins Creed 1 hab ich bereits durch (aufgrund der Eintönigkeit, die sich irgendwann einstellte, musste ich mich allerdings zwingen ). Im Moment hänge ich in AC2 in Venedig rum. Ein wirklich tolles Spiel...aber es läuft, wie der 1. Teil, irgendwie nie flüssig. Egal, was ich einstelle. Und die Steuerung ist fürchterlich unpräzise, was sich insbesondere bei den Klettereinlagen bemerkbar macht. Und die Glyphen...argh! Die erstmal alle zu finden ist ein Graus. Und dann noch einige der Rätsel. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Thief eigentlich die Option dieses  'head bobbing' zu deaktiveren? Mir wird irgendwie schlecht dabei.


 Nope, gibt es nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Du hast eine Ausdauer; nach dem dritten Turm hatte ich die Schnauze voll, die Dinger hochzuklettern. Die restlichen Sachen hab ich dann auch nur soweit gemacht um die Waffen freizuspielen.


 
Ist doch nett. Und die Türme sind auch nicht alle gleich zu beklettern. Da gibts immer wieder kleine oder größere Änderungen bei der Art und Weise. Die Türme gingen aber ratzfatz. War doch kein Problem. Zumal es für jeden Turm kostenlose Waffen gab. 

Und die Fährte des Jägers ging auch ziemlich easy. Nur bei den Haien hats etwas länger gedauert. Hat aber auch funktioniert. Für die letzten 3-4 Jobs hab ich netto gerechnet zusammen keine 10 Minuten gebraucht. Selbst der Angriff auf die Bären mit Machete war einfacher als ich noch in Erinnerung hatte. Da waren die Gesucht Tot Jobs stellenweise schon erheblich kniffliger.


----------



## golani79 (21. März 2014)

Nach dem 9. / 10. Turm wurde mir das langweilig - Jagdaufträge und Kopfgelder hab ich auch nicht alle gemacht. 
Genausowenig, wie ich alle Lager gesäubert hab.

War halt im Prinzip immer das Gleiche und Waffen hat man eh zum Saufüttern bekommen. Ich hätte jedenfalls keine vermisst.
Hab mich dann einfach auf die Story konzentriert.


----------



## Rabowke (21. März 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> INope, gibt es nicht.


 Toll! 

Mach was! Los!


----------



## MisterSmith (21. März 2014)

Es gibt diese Einstellmöglichkeiten für Thief in der DefaultCamera.ini, weiß aber nicht ob es sich ohne Probleme ändern lässt und wie genau, vielleicht mit jeweils 0.0?


> [ThiefGame.ThiefShakeSystemComponent]
> ;PlayerMode Shake Modifier
> ;Thief 1st Person
> mPlayerModeCameraShakeModifier = (mPlayerShakeMode=PSM_Default, mNoiseScale=0.5, mAdditiveScale=0.8, mEnvironmentalScale=0.6)
> ...


Thief DefaultGame.ini - "Preview" of a few things you can tweak -- Now contains the other ".ini" files too


----------



## Enisra (21. März 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab nach dem Age of Wonders 3-Testmarathon mal wieder Lust auf (spielmechanisch) leichte Kost gehabt und mir Episode 2 von The Wolf Among Us zu Gemüte geführt. Nicht ganz so stark wie der erste Teil, auch weil Telltale eine überraschende Wendung leider nicht konsequent durchzieht, aber trotzdem immer noch sehr unterhaltsam.


 
ja
fies ist halt auch, das der (offensichtliche) Twist auch noch im Epilog aufgelöst wird


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Nach dem 9. / 10. Turm wurde mir das langweilig - Jagdaufträge und Kopfgelder hab ich auch nicht alle gemacht.
> Genausowenig, wie ich alle Lager gesäubert hab.
> 
> War halt im Prinzip immer das Gleiche und Waffen hat man eh zum Saufüttern bekommen. Ich hätte jedenfalls keine vermisst.
> Hab mich dann einfach auf die Story konzentriert.


 
Weichei.   Ich hab 100% der Camps ohne Alarm auszulösen geholt und davon 50% unentdeckt. Habe 2 Snipergewehre. 1 x ein Teil mit Schalldämpfer und 1 x die ARhaumichtot. Die Elefantenbüchse rotzt mit einem Schuß alles weg. Da hab ich auf so einem Typen an einem Jeep geschossen (war ein Headshot). Aber vom Jeep flog gleich der vordere Kotflügel mit davon.   Das blöde an dem Gewehr ist nur, daß man den Schuß über die halbe Karte hört.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (21. März 2014)

Endlich "The Walking Dead" (das von Telltale Games) durchgezockt.
Wollte ich eigentlich schon letztes Jahr durchzocken, aber mich hatte der Savegame-Bug getroffen, wo du deine Speicherstände nicht in die nächste Episode übertragen kannst und so alle Entscheidungen verloren gehen. Auch nicht nett, sich nicht um den gravierenden Bug kümmern, aber schon mal einen Nachfolger raushauen .

Diesmal Cloud-Saving (Steam) für das Spiel deaktiviert und Problemlos durchgezockt.
Um ehrlich zu sein Gameplaytechnisch fand ich es nicht sehr motivierend (irgendwie langatmig) und die Checkpoints sind ziemlich schlimm gesetzt (z.B. vor einer langen nicht unterbrechbaren Unterhaltung).

Aber dafür hat die Story und die Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten es wieder rausgehauen und ich musste es einfach bis zum Ende spielen.
Im Anschluss dann noch den DLC "400 Days" gezockt. Fand ich spaßiger als das Hauptspiel, da es flotter war.

Wie ist eigentlich die zweite Season?


----------



## golani79 (21. März 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Weichei.   Ich hab 100% der Camps ohne Alarm auszulösen geholt und davon 50% unentdeckt. Habe 2 Snipergewehre. 1 x ein Teil mit Schalldämpfer und 1 x die ARhaumichtot. Die Elefantenbüchse rotzt mit einem Schuß alles weg. Da hab ich auf so einem Typen an einem Jeep geschossen (war ein Headshot). Aber vom Jeep flog gleich der vordere Kotflügel mit davon.   Das blöde an dem Gewehr ist nur, daß man den Schuß über die halbe Karte hört.


 
Hab halt ein paar strategisch günstige Camps gesäubert - natürlich höchst professionell 
Den Rest der armen Würste habe ich verschont bzw. meinen Kampfbrüdern überlassen - sollen die auch mal was machen für ihr Geld


----------



## PcJuenger (21. März 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Echt? Der war sogar einer der leichteren Gegner.


 
Mag sein, schätze einfach, dass ich etwas zu früh in die Richtung bin...ohne relativ gute Ausrüstung kommt man da anscheinend nicht weiter ^^
Vielleicht lag es auch daran, dass ich ihn mitten in der Nacht gemacht habe und etwas müde war...darunter haben ja auch meine Konterfähigkeiten gelitten ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. März 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Mag sein, schätze einfach, dass ich etwas zu früh in die Richtung bin...ohne relativ gute Ausrüstung kommt man da anscheinend nicht weiter ^^
> Vielleicht lag es auch daran, dass ich ihn mitten in der Nacht gemacht habe und etwas müde war...darunter haben ja auch meine Konterfähigkeiten gelitten ^^


 Das ist schon ein schwieriges Gebiet, jep. Den Mantikor hatte ich nach dem 1. Versuch in der Tasche, scheiterte dann aber später an den Steingolems mit riesigen Hämmern. Die haben fürchterlich rein gehauen.  Allerdings hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt eine recht ordentliche Rüstung und war mehr oder weniger gut geskillt.


----------



## PcJuenger (21. März 2014)

Die sind wirklich schlimm...furchtbare Dinger, vorallem wenn man langsame Waffen schwingt ^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. März 2014)

Heute habe ich mich während der Arbeitszeit mit Deus Ex: The Fall rumgeschlagen. Kurz gesagt: Ich kann es nicht empfehlen 
Mehr im Test.

Am Wochenende werde ich mich endlich mal der Titanfall-Vollversion widmen. Hatte seit dem Beta-Test noch keine Zeit dafür.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. März 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Die sind wirklich schlimm...furchtbare Dinger, vorallem wenn man langsame Waffen schwingt ^^


 Ich hatte eine Hellebarde und Havels volle Rüstung (+ Schild). Dadurch steckt man zwar DEUTLICH mehr Schaden weg, aber man ist sehr langsam. Ich hätte ein paar andere Rüstungen behalten sollen.  Dann hätte es vielleicht geklappt. Weiter bin ich in diesem Gebiet auch nicht mehr gekommen. Sprich, die Bosse danach habe ich bis jetzt nicht gesehen.


----------



## PcJuenger (21. März 2014)

Oh du Armer ^^
Ich habe ja schon mit meiner Elite-Ritterrüstung Probleme ^^
Und damit ist man ja noch recht fix. Finde die Level allgemein etwas schwieriger als das Hauptspiel


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. März 2014)

Die Bonus-XP bei Diablo 3 wurde fürs Wochenende nochmal angehoben auf jetzt 100%.
Heißt ich werde auch am Wochenende Twinks leveln.


----------



## Lukecheater (22. März 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich widme mich gerade wieder der AC-Reihe. Assassins Creed 1 hab ich bereits durch (aufgrund der Eintönigkeit, die sich irgendwann einstellte, musste ich mich allerdings zwingen ). Im Moment hänge ich in AC2 in *Venedig* rum. Ein wirklich tolles Spiel...aber es läuft, wie der 1. Teil, irgendwie nie flüssig. Egal, was ich einstelle. Und die Steuerung ist fürchterlich unpräzise, was sich insbesondere bei den Klettereinlagen bemerkbar macht. Und die Glyphen...argh! Die erstmal alle zu finden ist ein Graus. Und dann noch einige der Rätsel.


 
Venedig 
ICh hab bisher die ersten vier Teile gespielt und das ist mit Abstand meine Lieblingslocation. I love this city


----------



## Gast20180705 (22. März 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Oh du Armer ^^
> Ich habe ja schon mit meiner Elite-Ritterrüstung Probleme ^^
> Und damit ist man ja noch recht fix. Finde die Level allgemein etwas schwieriger als das Hauptspiel


 
Mit den Steinriesen hab ich mich nicht lange beschäftig und bin einfach "nackt" durch das Gebiet gesprintet um das Shortcut zu aktivieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Venedig
> ICh hab bisher die ersten vier Teile gespielt und das ist mit Abstand meine Lieblingslocation. I love this city


 Man verbringt ja einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Teil des Spiels in Venedig und auf Dauer zieht sich das doch ganz schön in die Länge. Aber die Story nimmt da auch langsam aber sicher ein bisschen mehr an Fahrt auf. Zwischendrin gab es ja einige Längen. Mal schauen, wie sich Brotherhood und Revelations storytechnisch schlagen.


----------



## Monalye (22. März 2014)

Ich wollte gestern etwas aus meinem momentanen Fear Hype (bei Fear 1 bin ich jetzt in Abschnitt 11 am Dauersterben, Fear2 hab ich incl. DLC komplett fertig und bei Fear3 häng ich am Endboss... vielleicht versuch ich ihn heute) ausbrechen und habe etwas in *Metro Last Light* reingesehen

Das Spiel ist für mich eine absolute Qual und Folter, solange ich es spielte bestand es quasi nur aus Cutszenes und Filmchen, wovon ich einige noch dazu nicht mal abbrechen konnte. Als grade wieder so ein endloser Dialog losging, bei dem ich tatenlos zwischen den NPC's rumstehen und ihnen bei ihrem Gelabber zuhören musste, habe ich die ESC-Taste gedrückt und dem Schrecken ein Ende gesetzt. Also so hatte ich Metro2033 nicht in Erinnerung und das daher von LastLight nicht vermutet, einfach grausam... wird ohne es nochmal anzurühren deinstalliert. Zum Glück hatte es nur Peanuts gekostet, war letztes Wochenende ein Tagesangebot um 75 % Nachlass... wenn ich mir vorstelle, das ich für so ein Teil den Vollpreis bezahlen würde und dann sowas bei raus kommt 

Also wieder mit Fear1 weiter , häng da grad krass in Abschnitt 11, da kommen so unsichtbare Geister geflogen, wenn ich die nicht rechtzeitig sehe und wegpuste, hauen die mir onehit das Leben weg  Noch weiß ich keinen Rat dagegen, möchte es aber vermeiden, dafür ein Walktrough anzusehen, sowas hab ich für Fear bisher noch nie gebraucht  Kann sich noch wer an diesen Abschnitt erinnern und hat eventuell einen Ratschlag für mich? Ich hab mich nicht damit auseinander gesetzt, wie viele Abschnitte Fear1 hat, aber ich spiele es jetzt doch schon recht lange und habe mich auch schon immer wieder über die Länge des Spiels gefreut... ich vermute deshalb mal, das ich ziemlich am Ende angekommen bin und diese Sequenz sowas wie ein Endboss ist.


----------



## MichaelG (22. März 2014)

Abschnitt 11 ist afaik das Finale.


----------



## Monalye (22. März 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Abschnitt 11 ist afaik das Finale.



Ah verstehe, danke, das erklärt vieles, darum ist es wohl etwas schwerer.... schade irgendwie, nun hab ich Fear1 also auch gleich durch  Naja, fehlen ja noch die beiden DLC's Extraction Point und Perseus Mandate


----------



## svd (22. März 2014)

@Mona

Ch-ch-ch, du Arme. Mit den letzten Käufen hattest du ja weniger Glück (bzw. Spaß).
Legendary kostet grad nur 5€, hast du das schon gespielt?
Das ist ein Shooter, der sich Old-School spielt (also mit KI der Marke "Space Invaders"). 
Fängt gut an, war besonders witzig direkt nach dem Urlaub in NYC, kann die Erwartungen später aber leider nicht erfüllen und kurz vor dem Ende kann's einen fiesen Bug geben. Schade, sehr viel verschenktes Potential.
Für einen Fünfer geht's aber grad noch, obwohl ich damals, in der Libro Grabbelkiste, bloß die Hälfte hab zahlen müssen.


----------



## Monalye (22. März 2014)

Legendary hab ich sogar schon über 2 Jahre lang im Regal, ich habs auch günstig vom Libro. Ich hatte es mal angefangen, bin dann festgehangen und nicht mehr weiter gespielt. Aber das wäre tatsächlich wieder gut auszuprobieren, gute Idee, danke 

Ich hab jetzt Fear1 auch gerade beendet, was für ein Hammerspiel, ich bin total geflashed von dieser Serie. Zum Glück hab ich noch die beiden DLC's von Fear1, damit kann ich mich noch ein wenig beschäftigen. Mich wundert irgendwie gerade, das zu Fear3 nie ein DLC erschienen ist , echt schade 
Aber die Mechanik von Fear 1, mit den Rüstungen und den Medikits gefällt mir besser als die Umsetzung in Fear3


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist für mich eine absolute Qual und Folter, solange ich es spielte bestand es quasi nur aus Cutszenes und Filmchen, wovon ich einige noch dazu nicht mal abbrechen konnte. Als grade wieder so ein endloser Dialog losging, bei dem ich tatenlos zwischen den NPC's rumstehen und ihnen bei ihrem Gelabber zuhören musste, habe ich die ESC-Taste gedrückt und dem Schrecken ein Ende gesetzt.



Ja, am Anfang gibt es ein paar viele Dialoge, aber es lohnt sich eigentlich, dranzubleiben. Später hast du wieder dieses vertraute "Ich bin allein in der U-Bahn und such mir meinen Weg"-Gefühl. Vielleicht schaust du ja später doch noch mal rein - mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Monalye (22. März 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ja, am Anfang gibt es ein paar viele Dialoge, aber es lohnt sich eigentlich, dranzubleiben. Später hast du wieder dieses vertraute "Ich bin allein in der U-Bahn und such mir meinen Weg"-Gefühl. Vielleicht schaust du ja später doch noch mal rein - mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht



Mir ist es ein Rätsel, wozu man das macht, ich bin ein Spielertyp, den man mit zuviel Story und Gelaber umgehend in die Flucht schlägt. Andere tolle Spiele kommen doch auch ohne das ganze Blablabla aus, zb. wie bei mir grad aktuell bei Fear. 
Wie lange ziehen sich diese Cutscenes eigentlich hin und kommen die dann später im Spiel auch immer wieder, oder kann man dann wenigstens mal 2 - 3 Stunden ohne Unterbrechung durchspielen?


----------



## shippy74 (22. März 2014)

Ich hab gerade Bad Company hinter mir, der erste Teil auf PS3, hätte nie geglaubt das es ein BF gibt mit nem richtig guten und spaßigen SP, teil 2 hatte ich auf dem PC aber der war wesentlich schlechter wie der erste Teil. Sowas sollte Dice mal wieder machen.
Das nächste Spiel das ich jetzt alleine angehe ist Bodycount und mit meinem Sohn Spiele ich EDF2025 im Splitt Screen , was auch enorm viel Spaß macht.EDF ist das erste Game seid Jahren das ich zum Vollpreis gekauft hab, gibt da nichts vergleichbares in meinen Augen. Einfach, Fordernd und echt Umfangreich (85 Level und zig Waffen und möglichkeiten).


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> *Metro Last Light*


 
Für mich einer der besten atmosphärischen Shooter der letzten Jahre. Übertrifft sogar den Vorgänger noch um längen.


----------



## svd (22. März 2014)

Genau mit den Längen hatte Mona ja die Probleme.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2014)

Bei dialoglastigen Stellen ist es immer so ne Sache. Ist man zum permanentem Zuschauen verdammt, würd es selbst mir irgendwann langweilig. Wenn man zwischendurch immer eingreifen oder sonstwie aktiv sein muss, wäre es wieder was anderes.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt Fear1 auch gerade beendet, was für ein Hammerspiel, ich bin total geflashed von dieser Serie. Zum Glück hab ich noch die beiden DLC's von Fear1, damit kann ich mich noch ein wenig beschäftigen. Mich wundert irgendwie gerade, das zu Fear3 nie ein DLC erschienen ist , echt schade
> Aber die Mechanik von Fear 1, mit den Rüstungen und den Medikits gefällt mir besser als die Umsetzung in Fear3


 
Die ersten beiden Teile sind ja auch klar besser als Teil 3 
Erwarte von den beiden AddOns zu Teil 1 aber nicht zu viel. Das erste ist noch gut, das zweite dann eher mies. Zweiteres bietet auch kaum noch Horrorelemente. Von der Story her haben die übrigens auch nichts mehr mit Fear 2 und 3 zu tun, die sind unabhängig voneinander entwickelt worden.


----------



## Monalye (22. März 2014)

Hab jetzt gerade auch Fear Extraction Point beendet, jetzt fehlt wirklich nur noch der Endgegner von Fear3  
Dieser Shooter wird mir richtig fehlen, vielleicht spiel ich ihn nochmal...


----------



## svd (22. März 2014)

Ach, nicht traurig sein. Du kannst FEAR3 eh nochmal als Fettel durchspielen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hab jetzt gerade auch Fear Extraction Point beendet, jetzt fehlt wirklich nur noch der Endgegner von Fear3
> Dieser Shooter wird mir richtig fehlen, vielleicht spiel ich ihn nochmal...


 
Wow das ging flott 
Hast du nicht noch Mission Perseus übrig? Oder hast du das auch schon durch?


----------



## Monalye (22. März 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wow das ging flott
> Hast du nicht noch Mission Perseus übrig? Oder hast du das auch schon durch?



Die habe ich schon vor 2 Wochen fertig gespielt, Extraction Point war ich ja auch fast fertig, da hing ich an den vielen "Mechs", die man nur mit Granatwerfer tot bekommt. Heute hab ich den Abschnitt endlich geschafft und dann war das DLC eh auch schon ziemlich bald fertig 

Jetzt hab ich auch Fear3 durch, hab auf youtube einen walktrough vom endboss angesehen und hab ihn vorhin 1st try gelegt... man muss halt nur wissen, wie es geht 
Falls es wen interessiert: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQRrbVjd0Lg

Bei Fear 3 hab ich übrigens auch den Erfolg "Puppensammler" geschafft (in jedem Abschnitt die versteckte Alma-Puppe finden) 

Jetzt hab ich absolut jedes Futzel Fear fertig gespielt, es wird verdammt hart wieder so ein Spiel zu finden, was mich wochenlang so fesseln kann wie Fear  ich könnte noch als Fettel in Fear3 rumlaufen, das werd ich wohl noch probieren...

Aber ich hab' vorhin gesehen, das ich für Perseus Mandate erst 2 Stunden auf dem Zähler habe, hab ich das doch noch nicht durch? *gleich nachgucken* 

Beschäftigt habe ich mich echt lang mit Fear, Steam zeigt mir an:

Fear3: 50 Stunden
Fear 2 incl. DLC Origin: 19 Stunden
Fear 1: 11 Stunden
Fear 1 Extraction Point: 16 Stunden
Fear 1 Perseus Mandate: 2 Stunden


----------



## svd (22. März 2014)

Hast du die Riddick Spiele schon? Assault on Dark Athena (kommt mit dem Remake von Butcher Bay) gibt's bei gog.com für ca. 10€ (die Hälfte, wenn's in Aktion ist). BB hat mir damals echt gut gefallen.

"Shadow Warrior" ist ja auch grad in Aktion für 8€. Ein Remake des alten Spiels von den "Hard Reset" Machern.

Ich werd mich mal wieder in "Aliens: Kölner Marines" schmeißen. Ich will das endlich löschen können. (Habe mir vorgenommen, ein wenig vom Backlog abzuackern.)


----------



## Enisra (22. März 2014)

svd schrieb:


> "Aliens: Kölner Marines"


 
Spielt das nicht in nem Dark Room?


----------



## Monalye (22. März 2014)

Ich hab doch Perseus Mandate noch nicht fertig, da hing ich ja an einem Mech, der mich durch sämtliche Räume verfolgte. Das hatte ich damals tagelang versucht, heute ist er endlich tot  , also kann ich doch noch ein wenig Fear spielen 

@ Svd: diese Riddick Spiele schaun wirklich gut aus, ich werd nächste Woche gleich mal schaun, ob ich das als Retail wo herbekomme.

Ich hab' heute beim Abzeichen basteln (Painkiller Hell & Damnation hatte ich voll) einen Gutschein bekommen für CastleStorm um 50 %. Was meint ihr zu dem Spiel? Irgendwie schaut es witzig aus und Tower Defense ist ja nie was schlechtes, oder?


----------



## Enisra (22. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' heute beim Abzeichen basteln (Painkiller Hell & Damnation hatte ich voll) einen Gutschein bekommen für CastleStorm um 50 %. Was meint ihr zu dem Spiel? Irgendwie schaut es witzig aus und Tower Defense ist ja nie was schlechtes, oder?


 
Ist das nicht so ein Ballerburg-Klon? Ich glaub das ist nicht schlecht, aber kannst ja mal den Schattenmann fragen, der hat das


----------



## svd (22. März 2014)

Schaut aus wie  "Cartoon Wars" meets "Angry Birds".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2014)

Ich hatte ja vor kurzem über die unübersichtliche Auflistung von Haupt- und Nebenquests in *Mass Effect 3* geschimpft.
Nun bin ich gerade dabei, die einzelnen Systeme durchzukämen um für einige NPCs der Citadel private oder sonstige Besorgungen zu erledigen. Wenn ich nun etwas gefunden habe, wird das in dem jeweiligen Quests überhaupt nicht vermerkt. Ich könnte es also in meiner Spielzeit also genauso gut vergessen dass ich Artefakt A oder Information B längst habe und mich direkt wieder auf dem Weg zu meinem Auftraggeber machen könnte.

Bioware... Wo ist bloss die Ordnung aus ME1 geblieben ? Wie kann man in 5 Jahren so schlampig werden ?


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. März 2014)

Ich muss sagen...AC2 ist ein gutes Spiel. Aber ich bin froh, wenn ich es endlich durch habe. Bin gerade in Rom angelangt und die letzten vorherigen Missionen waren fürchterlich nervtötend. Es hat etliche Längen im Storyverlauf, hervorgerufen durch zuviele "Töte X"-Missionen, die in meinen Augen keinerlei Relevanz für die Story haben. Wovon einige auch durch die Einschränkung "bleibe unentdeckt!" teilweise echt nervig sind. Diese gesetzten Grenzen sind zwar manchmal angenehm herausfordernd, aber es gibt zu wenig Freiheiten innerhalb der Missionen. Schade eigentlich. 

Kurz und knapp: Ich muss mich gerade wirklich zwingen, dieses Spiel durch zuspielen. Dabei ist die Story wirklich genial. :/


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei dialoglastigen Stellen ist es immer so ne Sache. Ist man zum permanentem Zuschauen verdammt, würd es selbst mir irgendwann langweilig. Wenn man zwischendurch immer eingreifen oder sonstwie aktiv sein muss, wäre es wieder was anderes.


 
Naja ich habe mir angewöhnt alle Aufträge annehmen die greifbar sind aber die Abarbeitung strikt der Reihe nach vorzunehmen. D.h. Quest 1 nehmen, das Teil besorgen und dem Kerl/der Auftraggeberin bringen. Erst dann Quest 2 u.s.w. Ansonsten hast Du tatsächlich 0 Chancen für eine Durchsicht bei den Aufträgen. Notfalls einen Handzettel schreiben und neben dem PC legen und dort abstreichen was man hat oder nicht. 1 Haken dahinter Teil besorgt, durchgestrichen Auftrag beendet. Dann siehst Du vielleicht besser durch. Wirklich optimal hat man das bei ME3 wirklich nicht gelöst. Ich hoffe ja bei einem ME 4 irgendwie auf eine Mixtur aus Teilen von ME 1 und 2 was die Queststeuerung betrifft. Und wieder der Einsatz von Bodenfahrzeugen.


----------



## Denis10 (23. März 2014)

Irgend wie hat mich Assassines Creed nicht so recht begeistert. Hat schon Spaß gemacht, das Spiel aus der PC Games zu spielen. Aber immer auf Türme klettern, runter hüpfen, dann jemand verfolgen für ein Attentat, das wiederholt sich einfach zu oft.

Und dann diese Mission, wo man 2 Marktstände in kurzer Zeit zerstören muss. Allein bis ich kapiert hatte, wie das funktioniert. Und dann tauchen einfach zu viele Wachen auf, um das zu schaffen. Nachdem das ein paar mal nicht geklappt hatte habe ich die Lust an dem Spiel verloren.


----------



## Shorty484 (23. März 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Irgend wie hat mich Assassines Creed nicht so recht begeistert. Hat schon Spaß gemacht, das Spiel aus der PC Games zu spielen. Aber immer auf Türme klettern, runter hüpfen, dann jemand verfolgen für ein Attentat, das wiederholt sich einfach zu oft.
> 
> Und dann diese Mission, wo man 2 Marktstände in kurzer Zeit zerstören muss. Allein bis ich kapiert hatte, wie das funktioniert. Und dann tauchen einfach zu viele Wachen auf, um das zu schaffen. Nachdem das ein paar mal nicht geklappt hatte habe ich die Lust an dem Spiel verloren.



der 1. AC-Teil war in der Tat zu eintönig, ich musste mich auch zwingen bis zum Ende zu spielen. Ab Teil 2 wirs besser


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. März 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> der 1. AC-Teil war in der Tat zu eintönig, ich musste mich auch zwingen bis zum Ende zu spielen. Ab Teil 2 wirs besser


 Teil 2 hat auch so seine Macken. Auch da gibt es oft viel zu viele Wachen und es gibt viele Frustmomente. Bin nun bei Brotherhood und danach gehts mit Revelations weiter. Anschließend wohl doch mal AC3. Teil 4 interessiert mich nicht besonders.


----------



## Shorty484 (23. März 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Teil 2 hat auch so seine Macken. Auch da gibt es oft viel zu viele Wachen und es gibt viele Frustmomente. Bin nun bei Brotherhood und danach gehts mit Revelations weiter. Anschließend wohl doch mal AC3. Teil 4 interessiert mich nicht besonders.


 
Na ja, ich fand ab Teil 2 alles irgendwie zu leicht. Man musste nicht mehr wirklich behutsam vorgehen, kam meistens auch mit Gemetzel voran. Die Wachen waren eigentlich nur noch Nebensache. Die einzigen Frustmomente hat mir nur manchmal die Steuerung beschert, wenn die mal wieder komplett versagt hat


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. März 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich fand ab Teil 2 alles irgendwie zu leicht. Man musste nicht mehr wirklich behutsam vorgehen, kam meistens auch mit Gemetzel voran. Die Wachen waren eigentlich nur noch Nebensache. Die einzigen Frustmomente hat mir nur manchmal die Steuerung beschert, wenn die mal wieder komplett versagt hat


 Die Steuerung scheint wohl auch in Brotherhood nicht besser geworden zu sein. Genauso unpräzise. ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (23. März 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Steuerung scheint wohl auch in Brotherhood nicht besser geworden zu sein. Genauso unpräzise. ^^


 
Das zieht sich durch alle Teile, bin gespannt obs Ubi beim nächsten Teil auf die Reihe kriegt


----------



## Lukecheater (24. März 2014)

Ich bin dann auch mal mit *Crysis 2 *durch. Joa...war nichts besonderes, aber auch nicht wirklich schlecht. Ein netter mittelmäßiger bis guter Shooter, den man mal gespielt haben kann, den man aber nciht zweimal durchspielen wird. (im Prinzip wie der erste...)
Das Plus des Spiels ist halt die Grafik und mehr muss man dadrüber auch schon nicht mehr wissen.

btw: Gabs nach dem Abschlussvideo bzw. der Stelle 



Spoiler



wo man im Nanosuit auf den Trümmern steht und die Stimme sagt "Ich bin Prophet" o.s.ä.


 noch iwas, außer einem Abspann(?), denn an der Stelle ist mir das Spiel iwie abgeschmiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2014)

Habe zwischenzeitlich wieder *Rayman Origins* weitergedaddelt, um auf die gesammten 700 Kleinlinge zu kommen. Nur noch 25 fehlen mir, aber bei manchen zeitkritischen Extra-Levels beisse ich mir echt die Zähne aus. Respekt vor denen die es schaffen das 40-Sekunden-Limit einhalten...


----------



## Rabowke (24. März 2014)

... ich hab Rayman O. vor ein paar Tagen beim Kumpel im Coop gesehen. Da wird einem aber schon bissle schlecht, oder?  

Das war so ein Leven, was sich verändert und man unbedingt im Flow bleiben muss ... alter Schwede!


----------



## golani79 (24. März 2014)

Habe gestern mit inFamous Second Son und Metal Gear Solid Ground Zeroes angefangen.

inFamous spielt sich schön flüssig und sieht super aus - storymäßig kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich noch nicht so weit gespielt habe.

Metal Gear ist vom Gameplay her auch sehr gut gelungen. Geht locker von der Hand und bietet gutes Stealth-Gameplay.
Man kann natürlich auch anders vorgehen 
Hab für den 1. Versuch der 1. Mission 1:44 gebraucht und hab aber nicht alles geschafft - ergo, spiel ich die sicher nochmal.
Zusätzlich kann man weitere Missionen freischalten, die auch nochmal ne Weile unterhalten sollen.
Das Spiel bietet eine gute Herausforderung und kann einen locker auch länger unterhalten.
Macht definitv Spaß und Lust auf Phantom Pain - den Kauf bereue ich jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich hab Rayman O. vor ein paar Tagen beim Kumpel im Coop gesehen. Da wird einem aber schon bissle schlecht, oder?
> 
> Das war so ein Leven, was sich verändert und man unbedingt im Flow bleiben muss ... alter Schwede!


 Das Tempo ist wirklich irrwitzig, aber ich steh total auf diesen chaotischen Spaß.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (24. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> btw: Gabs nach dem Abschlussvideo bzw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, soviel ich noch weiß kommt nur noch der Abspann.
Mir gefiel der 2te Teil überraschenderweise ganz gut, könnte aber auch daran liegen das ich mit ziemlich gedämpften Erwartungen da ran gegangen bin, da ich kein Fan vom ersten Teil bin.

P.S.: Zudem sollte man doch das Ende in Spoiler setzen


----------



## PCamateur (24. März 2014)

Starbound im Early Access - sehr geil


----------



## Lukecheater (24. März 2014)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Nein, soviel ich noch weiß kommt nur noch der Abspann.
> Mir gefiel der 2te Teil überraschenderweise ganz gut, könnte aber auch daran liegen das ich mit ziemlich gedämpften Erwartungen da ran gegangen bin, da ich kein Fan vom ersten Teil bin.


Also das kann ich so eigentlich unterschreiben. Vielleicht war mittelmäßig bis gut etwas zu nüchternd klingend, aber ich halt erst vor kurzem Bioshock Infinite gespielt^^. Also ich fand ihn eigentlich auch überraschend gut und besser wie den ersten, aber es war jetzt halt nichts außergewöhnliches 



ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> P.S.: Zudem sollte man doch das Ende in Spoiler setzen


 oh, direkt mal geändert  Naja, ich fand es wohl nicht so spektakulär um daran zu denken, dass das jemanden spoilern könnte


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. März 2014)

15 Minuten Thief weiter gespielt, gegruselt, Spiel ausgeschaltet.  

Das ist ja fast noch schlimmer als die Cradle.


----------



## Chemenu (24. März 2014)

Hab mir die uncut Version von Brothers in Arms - Hell's Highway gekauft. Macht Spaß bis jetzt. Scheint ein solider WW2 Shooter zu sein. Nur schade dass man anscheinend sehr viele Treffer einstecken kann und in Deckung nicht mittels Iron Sight zielen kann. Aber das alte BiA Feeling mit dem typischen suppress and flank Gameplay ist noch vorhanden. Und auch die Grafik hat sich erstaunlich gut gehalten.


----------



## golani79 (24. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Und auch die Grafik hat sich erstaunlich gut gehalten.


 
Unreal Engine 3 sieht halt auch heut noch gut aus 
bzgl. Treffer einstecken - auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du denn? Könntest gegebenenfalls noch hochdrehen.


----------



## Chemenu (24. März 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> bzgl. Treffer einstecken - auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du denn? Könntest gegebenenfalls noch hochdrehen.


 Es gibt ja nur drei und der höchste (Authentisch) ist noch gesperrt. Ich hab also den mittleren (Veteran) genommen und alle HUD Elemente deaktiviert.
Ich mag das überhaupt nicht wenn über den Gegnern Symbole schweben usw.


----------



## golani79 (24. März 2014)

Hm .. dann solltest du eigentlich nicht allzuviele Treffer einstecken können - zumindest hab ich es so in Erinnerung.

Bin grade mit Killzone Shadow Fall fertig geworden.
Zwar jetzt nichts wirklich außergewöhnliches im Shooterbereich, aber schön atmosphärisch mit einigen imposanten Bildern / Passagen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. März 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Das zieht sich durch alle Teile, bin gespannt obs Ubi beim nächsten Teil auf die Reihe kriegt


 Da frage ich mich aber, warum die das nie hinbekommen haben. Insbesondere bei essenziellen Bestandteilen des Spiels, wie dem Klettern, versagt die Steuerung des öfteren gnadenlos. Man hätte doch spätestens nach dem 1. Teil wissen müssen, wo der Hase die Ohren hat und wo Mängel in Kernelementen des Spiels zu beseitigen sind. 

So gern ich gerade Brotherhood spiele, aber in Sachen Steuerung hat Ubisoft versagt. ^^


----------



## Chemenu (25. März 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hm .. dann solltest du eigentlich nicht allzuviele Treffer einstecken können - zumindest hab ich es so in Erinnerung.


 Ich bin in einem Haus zwischen zwei Möbeln hängen geblieben und konnte mich nicht mehr bewegen. Hab dann versucht mich selbst mit einer Granate zu töten, werf das Ding auf den Boden und steh genau drauf. Ich hab die Explosion überlebt. Bloody Screen für ein paar Sekunden und ich war wieder wie neu.


----------



## golani79 (25. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich bin in einem Haus zwischen zwei Möbeln hängen geblieben und konnte mich nicht mehr bewegen. Hab dann versucht mich selbst mit einer Granate zu töten, werf das Ding auf den Boden und steh genau drauf. Ich hab die Explosion überlebt. Bloody Screen für ein paar Sekunden und ich war wieder wie neu.


 
Wahrscheinlich ne Billiggranate vom Discounter 
Hattest keine 2?


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. März 2014)

Ist Steam mal wieder gehackt worden? Irgendwie geht seit ner Stunde bei mir nix.


----------



## Lukecheater (25. März 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist Steam mal wieder gehackt worden? Irgendwie geht seit ner Stunde bei mir nix.


 
also ich war jetzt gut 2h über Steam am zocken


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. März 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich aber, warum die das nie hinbekommen haben. Insbesondere bei essenziellen Bestandteilen des Spiels, wie dem Klettern, versagt die Steuerung des öfteren gnadenlos. Man hätte doch spätestens nach dem 1. Teil wissen müssen, wo der Hase die Ohren hat und wo Mängel in Kernelementen des Spiels zu beseitigen sind.
> 
> So gern ich gerade Brotherhood spiele, aber in Sachen Steuerung hat Ubisoft versagt. ^^


 Kann ich irgendwie kein Stück bestätigen. Hatte mit keinem AC-Teil ansatzweise Probleme mit der Steuerung, die geht nach wenigen Minuten in Fleisch in Blut über, da macht die Konkurrenz viel mehr falsch als Ubi.


----------



## Lukecheater (25. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwie kein Stück bestätigen. Hatte mit keinem AC-Teil ansatzweise Probleme mit der Steuerung, die geht nach wenigen Minuten in Fleisch in Blut über, da macht die Konkurrenz viel mehr falsch als Ubi.


 
ja versteh ich auch nicht ganz. Knopf gedrückt halten und linker Trigger nach vorne schieben. Klar gibt es manchmal Problem, aber die Steuerung ist eigentlich idiotensicher und ich konnte da auch keine gravierenden Probleme entdecken.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> ja versteh ich auch nicht ganz. Knopf gedrückt halten und linker Trigger nach vorne schieben. Klar gibt es manchmal Problem, aber die Steuerung ist eigentlich idiotensicher und ich konnte da auch keine gravierenden Probleme entdecken.


 Sie ist einfach unpräzise und das macht sich besonders dann bemerkbar, wenn man schnell reagieren muss (z.B. auf der Flucht).


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. März 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sie ist einfach unpräzise und das macht sich besonders dann bemerkbar, wenn man schnell reagieren muss (z.B. auf der Flucht).


 
Seh ich genauso.
Das Problem ist für mich immer, dass rennen und springen/klettern auf der selben Taste liegen.
Ständig springt oder kletter der Held an irgendwas rum, obwohl ich nur die Straße lang rennen will.
Zu allem Überfluss stellt er sich dann meist auch noch zu dämlich an vernünftig wieder runter zu kommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. März 2014)

Schafft euch mal ordentliche Gamepads an.


----------



## Shorty484 (25. März 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sie ist einfach unpräzise und das macht sich besonders dann bemerkbar, wenn man schnell reagieren muss (z.B. auf der Flucht).


 
Nicht nur da. In Brotherhood kann ich mich noch erinnern, dass ich teiweise massive Probleme hatte, von einer Wand an die gegenüberliegende zu springen. Oder auf eine Plattform. Ezio ist generell erst mal daneben gesprungen, weil er die Richtung verzogen hat. Das war schon nervig, vor allem wenn man dadurch die Mission vergeigt. Erst wenn man mit dem Stick auf den Millimeter genau die Richtung getroffen hat, hats funktioniert, dass muss nicht sein.


----------



## Shorty484 (25. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schafft euch mal ordentliche Gamepads an.



Ich denke das 360 Pad sollte ordentlich genug sein


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schafft euch mal ordentliche Gamepads an.


 
Ich spiele am PC, damit ich mich gerade nicht mit Gamepads rumschlagen muss.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. März 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich spiele am PC, damit ich mich gerade nicht mit Gamepads rumschlagen muss.


 Aber das ist doch das Schöne am PC: Maus, Tastatur, Gamepad, Joystick, Lenkrad...

Wo bleibt denn eure Flexibilität ? ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. März 2014)

Ich spiele die Reihe mit einem 360-Gamepad. ^^ Das Teil ist bestens. Daran kann es also nicht liegen. Wie Matthias schon sagte...es liegt unter anderem auch daran, dass es für mehrere Aktionen eine Taste gibt. Und das sorgt dann gern mal für unvorhergesehene Momente.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. März 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und das sorgt dann gern mal für unvorhergesehene Momente.


Zum Beispiel wenn man auf der Flucht ist und plötzlich nah an einem Gebäude läuft und er irgendwo hochspringt 

Ich zock übrigens alle Teile mit Maus + Tastatur


----------



## Lukecheater (25. März 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Nicht nur da. In Brotherhood kann ich mich noch erinnern, dass ich teiweise massive Probleme hatte, von einer Wand an die gegenüberliegende zu springen. Oder auf eine Plattform. Ezio ist generell erst mal daneben gesprungen, weil er die Richtung verzogen hat. Das war schon nervig, vor allem wenn man dadurch die Mission vergeigt. Erst wenn man mit dem Stick auf den Millimeter genau die Richtung getroffen hat, hats funktioniert, dass muss nicht sein.


 
ok, stimmt mit dem springen auf Plattformen hatte ich auch 1-2 mal zu kämpfen, aber es war insgesamt imho echt nicht so gravierend wie ihr das hier darstellt.

Mal was anderes:
Ich spiel gerade Diablo 3 durch und frage mich, warum ich in gewissen Abständen in den Kämpfen immer so Lags habe, sprich die Szenerie hält kurz an und dann sind die Aktionen die ich gedrückt hatte plötzlich ausgeführt und die Figuren sind ein paar Meter weiter. Woran könnte das liegen? Meien Hardware müsste eigentlich mehr als potent genug sein für das Spiel.


----------



## El-Wizard (25. März 2014)

Gleich erstmal eine Runde CreepTD


----------



## MisterSmith (25. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Ich spiel gerade Diablo 3 durch und frage mich, warum ich in gewissen Abständen in den Kämpfen immer so Lags habe, sprich die Szenerie hält kurz an und dann sind die Aktionen die ich gedrückt hatte plötzlich ausgeführt und die Figuren sind ein paar Meter weiter. Woran könnte das liegen?


 Ich tippe mal entweder an den Servern von Blizzard oder an der Verbindung zu diesen.

Als ich die Diablo 3 Demo gespielt habe, hatte ich zumindest permanente Mini-Lags, und diese kann man systembedingt auch nicht umgehen.


----------



## Mothman (25. März 2014)

Nachdem ein User hier mich wieder auf den Geschmack gebracht hat (weiß leider nicht mehr wer, sorry^^), suchte ich wieder intensiv den *cRPG-Mod von Mount&Blade Warband* (Introduction | cRPG Mod). 

Geiler gehts kaum. Aber auch anstrengend und frustrierend teilweise. Man kann aber einfach nicht davon lassen. 


Dann hab ich gestern noch mal *Fieldrunners 2* angefangen. Mein Tower Defense Gen wurde wieder aufgeweckt, nachdem ich den TD-Artikel hier auf pcgames.de gelesen habe.


----------



## Lukecheater (25. März 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal entweder an den Servern von Blizzard oder an der Verbindung zu diesen.
> 
> Als ich die Diablo 3 Demo gespielt habe, hatte ich zumindest permanente Mini-Lags, und diese kann man systembedingt auch nicht umgehen.


 
hmm, kk. Sau dämlich bei 'nem SP-Titel 

Aber das Spiel macht ziemlich Fun bisher, vor allem wegen der top Präsentation


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> hmm, kk. Sau dämlich bei 'nem SP-Titel


 
Ist ja kein Singleplayer-Titel, was Blizzard auch immer wieder betont.
Der Koop steht klar im Mittelpunkt.


----------



## Lukecheater (26. März 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Singleplayer-Titel, was Blizzard auch immer wieder betont.
> Der Koop steht klar im Mittelpunkt.


 
kk, wusst ich nicht. War das auch schon bei Diablo 2 so? Für mich hat die Reihe immer eher wie ein SP-Titel gewirkt, so wie Torchlight.


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> kk, wusst ich nicht. War das auch schon bei Diablo 2 so? Für mich hat die Reihe immer eher wie ein SP-Titel gewirkt, so wie Torchlight.


 
naja, weil bei D2 das Koop so erfolgreich war, hat man bei D3 den Fokus eher darauf geschoben und damit sogar eine halbwegs funktionierende Erklärung für das Dauer-Online Dings


----------



## golani79 (26. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, weil bei D2 das Koop so erfolgreich war, hat man bei D3 den Fokus eher darauf geschoben und damit sogar eine halbwegs funktionierende Erklärung für das Dauer-Online Dings


 
Wieso braucht man eine halbwegs funktionierende Erklärung für das "Dauer-Online Dings"?

Ich denke, es ist / war von Anfang an als Kopierschutz konzipiert - und es funktioniert.
Sicher hat es auch seine negativen Seiten, aber wieso nicht?


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wieso braucht man eine halbwegs funktionierende Erklärung für das "Dauer-Online Dings"?
> 
> Ich denke, es ist / war von Anfang an als Kopierschutz konzipiert - und es funktioniert.
> Sicher hat es auch seine negativen Seiten, aber wieso nicht?


 
naja, wenn man sich das bei Sim City Online anschaut, da hat diese Erklärung wieso da die Onlinefußfessel drin ist nicht funktioniert, denn die war ausgemachter Blödsinn
Und sicher, das ist immer eigentlich ein Kopierschutz, aber das sagt ja keiner Offen


----------



## svd (26. März 2014)

Und es geht rein um's Prinzip, eine Wahl zu haben. 

Micht zieht's irgendwie in den Weltraum, habe daher "Freelancer" installiert. Hehe, es ist fast ungewohnt, mehr Tasten drücken zu müssen, als man Finger hat, aber das Spiel hat noch immer eine angenehme Steuerung. 
Keine Ahnung, weshalb ich die direkte Maussteuerung in den ersten beiden Wing Commander nie habe leiden können.


----------



## Monalye (26. März 2014)

Hab gerade auch Fear Perseus Mandate beendet und mich total gefreut, das mit Beendigung dieses DLC's noch 3 weitere Bonusmissionen freigeschaltet wurden  Sie scheinen zwar recht kurz zu sein, denn die erste hab ich bereits durch, aber trotzdem *freu*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2014)

Aktueller Status in *Mass Effect 3*: Endstation Erde. Ist wohl nicht mehr weit bis zum umstrittenden Ende. Ein bisschen Wehmut macht sich schon bei mir breit...


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2014)

Bin gerade mit *Assassin's Creed 4* durch. Wirklich ein wunderbares Szenario, auch die Charaktere waren ziemlich gut, nur die Geschichte war diesmal etwas schwächer (aber immer noch in Ordnung). Richtig genervt hat mich ab und zu eigentlich nur, dass es zu oft diese Sache mit "desynchronisiert" gab, vor allem wenn man die ganze Mission dann immer wieder von vorne machen musste. Jetzt hab ich alle AC Spiele durch, bis auf Liberation, aber das hab ich noch nicht. Ich fand' Teil 2 und Brotherhood waren am Besten.
Ich bin jedenfalls schon auf Unity gespannt, wie vor allem sich die Sache mit Abstergo und den Assassinen und Templern entwickeln wird. Weiter kann ich ja nicht ausholen, ohne zu spoilern 

Mein nächstes Spiel was ich jetzt angehen werde, das ist Thief.


----------



## Exar-K (27. März 2014)

Hat jemand schon den Initiation-DLC für Arkham Origins gespielt?
Lohnt sich der Kauf für 1,74€ oder ist das nur so belangloser Challenge-Kram?


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. März 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon den Initiation-DLC für Arkham Origins gespielt?
> Lohnt sich der Kauf für 1,74€ oder ist das nur so belangloser Challenge-Kram?


 
Letzteres. Wobei, für zwei Euro kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Exar-K (28. März 2014)

Ok, danke. Wenn es nur Challenge ist, wären mir sogar 2€ zu schade.
Das würde ich keine 5 Minuten spielen.

Hatte eigentlich im Kopf, dass Origins auch einen richtigen Singleplayer-DLC kriegen sollte.
Ich schätze mal, das hat sich mit der Ankündigung von Arkham Knight aber erledigt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. März 2014)

Heute freier Tag für mich, da werde ich mir nachher endlich mal Zeit nehmen und Bioshock Infinite: Burial at Sea Episode 2 spielen.
Zum Abschluss nochmal einen richtig schön Mindfuck bitte, dann bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. März 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Heute freier Tag für mich, da werde ich mir nachher endlich mal Zeit nehmen und Bioshock Infinite: Burial at Sea Episode 2 spielen.
> Zum Abschluss nochmal einen richtig schön Mindfuck bitte, dann bin ich zufrieden.


 
Hab ich gestern durchgespielt. Für mich einer der besten DLCs überhaupt und deutlich ausgewogener als Episode 1. Besonders der geänderte Gameplay-Fokus hat mich sehr positiv überrascht.

Ich werde meine Bürozeit heute mit Titanfall verbringen - aus beruflichen Gründen, versteht sich. Aber wenn ich dabei ein kleines bisschen privaten Spaß habe, wird mir das hoffentlich auch niemand übelnehmen ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Bürozeit heute mit Titanfall verbringen - aus beruflichen Gründen, versteht sich. Aber wenn ich dabei ein kleines bisschen privaten Spaß habe, wird mir das hoffentlich auch niemand übelnehmen ...


 Spaß ? Bei der Arbeit ?? Was erlauben Herr Bathge ?!


----------



## McDrake (28. März 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Bürozeit heute mit Titanfall verbringen - aus beruflichen Gründen, versteht sich. Aber wenn ich dabei ein kleines bisschen privaten Spaß habe, wird mir das hoffentlich auch niemand übelnehmen ...


Bitte nochmals den Arbeitsvertrag genau durchlesen. Ganz unten steht da sicher:

_Arbeit und Spass sind strikte zu trennen._

Tztztz
Die heutige Jugend... was die sich erlaubt... tztztz


----------



## Shorty484 (28. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bin gerade mit *Assassin's Creed 4* durch. Wirklich ein wunderbares Szenario, auch die Charaktere waren ziemlich gut, nur die Geschichte war diesmal etwas schwächer (aber immer noch in Ordnung). Richtig genervt hat mich ab und zu eigentlich nur, dass es zu oft diese Sache mit "desynchronisiert" gab, vor allem wenn man die ganze Mission dann immer wieder von vorne machen musste. Jetzt hab ich alle AC Spiele durch, bis auf Liberation, aber das hab ich noch nicht. Ich fand' Teil 2 und Brotherhood waren am Besten.
> Ich bin jedenfalls schon auf Unity gespannt, wie vor allem sich die Sache mit Abstergo und den Assassinen und Templern entwickeln wird. Weiter kann ich ja nicht ausholen, ohne zu spoilern


 
Du warst ja fix, ich habe heute gerade mal Sequenz 2 beendet . Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, das ich das ganze als Let's Play mache, da rusht man ja nicht so durch. Ich finds bis jetzt aber ganz gut und spaßig. Es ist mal eine Abwechslung zu den Städten in den Vorgängern (AC 3 mal ausgenommen) und die Karibik ist mal richtig geil. Urlaubsfeeling! 

Liberation liegt bei mir schon bereit, wird wohl nach AC4 noch dran kommen.

Aber irgendwie hab ich auch mal wieder richtig Bock auf Splinter Cell, hmmm ....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2014)

Boah... Weiss gar nicht ob jetzt schon anfangen soll zu heulen. Der Abschied von Garrus, Tali und Co. kurz vor der entscheidenden Schlacht nimmt mich jetzt schon arg mit... 

Fies, dass man ab hier nicht mehr speichern kann...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Boah... Weiss gar nicht ob jetzt schon anfangen soll zu heulen. Der Abschied von Garrus, Tali und Co. kurz vor der entscheidenden Schlacht nimmt mich jetzt schon arg mit...


 
Ja, da waren schon böse Abschiede dabei. 

Jetzt bekomme ich auch langsam wieder Lust auf das Spiel. Habe es nur einmal durchgespielt, kurz nach Erscheinen und ohne die DLCs, die ich mittlerweile besitze.


----------



## Monalye (29. März 2014)

Ich häng momentan komplett in der Luft, dadurch ich F.e.a.r. jetzt bis zum letzten Krümel durchgespielt hab, fehlt mir total ein primäres Spiel. So ein bischen Torchlight II oder Plants vs. Zombies sind auch nicht grad der Brüller, ich brauch unbedingt wieder einen Kracher


----------



## Enisra (29. März 2014)

Boderlands war doch glaublich nicht so deins, oder?
Ansonsten, vielleicht Fable 3? 

oder als was neues vielleicht PvZ Garden Warfare wenn´s nen richtigen MP Shooter sein sollte?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. März 2014)

Borderlands ist toll.


----------



## Exar-K (29. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich häng momentan komplett in der Luft, dadurch ich F.e.a.r. jetzt bis zum letzten Krümel durchgespielt hab, fehlt mir total ein primäres Spiel.


 Das Problem hätte ich gern. Auf meiner Spieleliste sind noch so 500 Titel.
Ungefähr.


----------



## Enisra (29. März 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Borderlands ist toll.


 
ja, ich würd´s auch weiterspielen wenn TES Skyrim nicht so´n Heroinspiel wär 
Fang ja nicht mit einem TES an Mona, das wär garnicht gut


----------



## Monalye (29. März 2014)

Ich und Multiplayer passt gar nicht mehr zusammen, hoffentlich hat das Spiel eine gute Einzelspieler-Kampagne, das Spiel wird sicher großartig. Fable 3 hab ich angespielt, das ist mir aber zuviel Rollenspiel und Borderlands..., das könnte ich vielleicht nochmal versuchen, war mir damals zu sehr Comic, aber TF2 ist das ja eigentlich auch.
Ich hab grade auch Serious Sam 3 BFE probiert, aber da kommen nach etwa 30 Minuten so viele Zombies mit Bomben in der Hand gelaufen, das ist schon kurz nach Spielbeginn ein Dauersterben... brauch ich auch nicht 

Auf einen totalen Kracher, der mich völlig fesselt, treffe ich wohl nur alle halben Jahre, oder so, dazwischen ist mehr ein experimentieren und Lücken füllen angesagt. Mir fällt auf, das du von Skyrim total fasziniert bist, ich hatte das auch lange installiert, aber allzusehr hat mich das auch nicht gefesselt. Ich hab' noch Crysis, Half Life 2, Painkiller Hell & Damnation, System Shock 2, TL 2, Bioshock1 und Hearthstone installiert. Die werde ich halt der Reihe nach durchprobieren, wobei ich Painkiller, TL2 und Bioshock auch schon durch hab. Aber ich könnte mal das andere Ende von Bioshock spielen, mal sehen was mich fesselt.



Exar-K schrieb:


> Das Problem hätte ich gern. Auf meiner Spieleliste sind noch so 500 Titel.
> Ungefähr.


 
In meiner Steam-Bibliothek alleine hab ich etwa 120 Spiele, davon auf dem Regal noch über 200 Titel, wovon ich viele noch nicht gespielt habe... aber bei vielen, vor allem bei Steam, hab ich nach ein paar Minuten anspielen gewusst, das wir nicht Freunde werden 



Enisra schrieb:


> ja, ich würd´s auch weiterspielen wenn TES Skyrim nicht so´n Heroinspiel wär
> Fang ja nicht mit einem TES an Mona, das wär garnicht gut


 
Wie gesagt, ich hatte es lange installiert, sicher über ein Jahr lang, aber wirklich fasziniert hat es mich nicht. Ich hab' damals sogar Morrowind und Oblivion nachgekauft... die beiden hab ich aber gar nie mehr installiert.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. März 2014)

Ein richtiger Kracher wäre vermutlich noch Tomb Raider, das gerade bei Steam für ich glaube 5 Euro im Angebot ist. Ich würd's selbst spielen, wenn ich nicht so sehr mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt wäre. Werd's mir aber sicher kaufen und dann ein anderes Mal spielen.

Womit ich gerade beschäftigt bin: Am Freitag kam ja wieder der neue 2-Wochen-Patch für Assetto Corsa. Auch wenn ich den Ferrari 312T jetzt nicht sooo interessant finde (ich warte immer noch auf den Lotus 98T mit 1200 Turbo-PS in der Qualifying Konfiguration) ist es doch ein netter Wagen, ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich mit dem Lotus Exige 240 gerade mehr Spaß hatte (mein Talent reicht wohl einfach nicht für 70er Jahre F1-Flitzer).

Was mir vor allem positiv auffällt: Die KI scheint deutlich besser zu sein. Bin gerade mehrere Rennen mit verschiedenen Fahrzeugen auf unterschiedlichen Strecken gefahren und hatte nur eine einzige Kollision, die ich mir selbst zuzuschreiben habe. Vielleicht war es Zufall, aber ich glaube, da hat man doch was an der KI gedreht, dass die nicht mehr ganz so blind wie vorher durch die Gegend fährt.


----------



## Enisra (29. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich und Multiplayer passt gar nicht mehr zusammen, hoffentlich hat das Spiel eine gute Einzelspieler-Kampagne, das Spiel wird sicher großartig. Fable 3 hab ich angespielt, das ist mir aber zuviel Rollenspiel und Borderlands..., das könnte ich vielleicht nochmal versuchen, war mir damals zu sehr Comic, aber TF2 ist das ja eigentlich auch.
> Ich hab grade auch Serious Sam 3 BFE probiert, aber da kommen nach etwa 30 Minuten so viele Zombies mit Bomben in der Hand gelaufen, das ist schon kurz nach Spielbeginn ein Dauersterben... brauch ich auch nicht
> 
> Auf einen totalen Kracher, der mich völlig fesselt, treffe ich wohl nur alle halben Jahre, oder so, dazwischen ist mehr ein experimentieren und Lücken füllen angesagt. Mir fällt auf, das du von Skyrim total fasziniert bist, ich hatte das auch lange installiert, aber allzusehr hat mich das auch nicht gefesselt. Ich hab' noch Crysis, Half Life 2, Painkiller Hell & Damnation, System Shock 2, TL 2, Bioshock1 und Hearthstone installiert. Die werde ich halt der Reihe nach durchprobieren, wobei ich Painkiller, TL2 und Bioshock auch schon durch hab. Aber ich könnte mal das andere Ende von Bioshock spielen, mal sehen was mich fesselt.
> ...


 
nja, Skyrim ist halt so ein Erkundungsrollenspiel mit vielen Quest und Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten, aber gut, RPG halt
Wobei Fable 3 eigentlich garnicht mal so auch das Rollenspieligste RPG ist 

Aber vielleicht hilft ja so ne Gruppendynamik bei Borderlands


----------



## svd (29. März 2014)

Ich glaube, mit der riesigen Welt, der Entscheidungsfreiheit und der losen Story wäre Mona eh nicht soo glücklich. 

Du wolltest doch "Legendary" nochmal probieren. Ein kleiner Happen für's Wochenende.

Sonst würde ich noch "XIII" oder "NOLF/NOLF2" spielen. Bloß so, halt.


----------



## Enisra (29. März 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ich glaube, mit der riesigen Welt, der Entscheidungsfreiheit und der losen Story wäre Mona eh nicht soo glücklich.


 
wobei man sich bei TES auch echt einlassen muss, ich hatte da auch mal Früh Morrowind gehabt aber das mir am Anfang auch zu unlinear, aber da konnte ich auch noch nicht so gut Englisch


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. März 2014)

Was für ein Genre magst du denn am liebsten, Mona? So Shooter alter Schule?


----------



## svd (29. März 2014)

Ja, das ist echt wie irgendwo im Ausland ausgesetzt zu werden. 

Beim ersten Mal Morrowind bin ich einfach eine halbe Stunde geradeaus gegangen, bis mich in den Bergen ein fliegendes Vieh gekillt hat.
Ich hab's danach Jahre nicht mehr angefasst, hehe.

"Chrome" für 4€ geht auch. Es (ist zwar, wie schonmal erwähnt, ein "Halo/Crysis für Arme",) war vom Gameplay her aber recht gemächlich.
Und nicht so schwer, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. März 2014)

Morrowind ist eben ein Spiel auf das man sich voll einlassen muss. Es ist ein Prinzip das nicht jedem gefällt. Man muss neugierig sein, eine Welt selbst entdecken wollen. Wer was sucht bei dem man mit dem roten Faden immer durch das Spiel geleitet wird, der wird daran keine Freude haben. Andere dagegen lieben es gerade deswegen. Ist halt Geschmacksache


----------



## Enisra (29. März 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, das ist echt wie irgendwo im Ausland ausgesetzt zu werden.
> 
> Beim ersten Mal Morrowind bin ich einfach eine halbe Stunde geradeaus gegangen, bis mich in den Bergen ein fliegendes Vieh gekillt hat.
> Ich hab's danach Jahre nicht mehr angefasst, hehe.



faktisch wirst du ja auch im Ausland abgesetzt und es ist Blockig und alle reden eine Sprache die nur schwer verstehst und dann funktioniert das auch noch nicht in der typischen RPG-Formel wo keine klare Hauptquest hast


----------



## Monalye (29. März 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ich glaube, mit der riesigen Welt, der Entscheidungsfreiheit und der losen Story wäre Mona eh nicht soo glücklich.
> 
> Du wolltest doch "Legendary" nochmal probieren. Ein kleiner Happen für's Wochenende.
> 
> Sonst würde ich noch "XIII" oder "NOLF/NOLF2" spielen. Bloß so, halt.



Ach ja genau, darauf habe ich ganz vergessen, das werde ich mir gleich installieren  und am Montag werde ich nach "Chronicles of Riddick" suchen 



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was für ein Genre magst du denn am liebsten, Mona? So Shooter alter Schule?



Ja Shooter, aber keine Militärshooter, wie CoD oder BF, das hasse ich. Am liebsten aus der Egoperspektive, Singleplayer, ab und an auch 3rd Person wie in Dead Space. Meine Lieblingsspiele sind die DeadSpace-Reihe, die F.e.a.r.-Reihe, die Bioshock-Reihe, alle Painkillerspiele und RAGE, also alles in dieser Richtung, einfach Zombies abschießen ohne großes Rumgelaber und Cutszenes, es muss also keine oskarreife Story der Hintergrund sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ach ja genau, darauf habe ich ganz vergessen, das werde ich mir gleich installieren  und am Montag werde ich nach "Chronicles of Riddick" suchen
> 
> 
> 
> Ja Shooter, aber keine Militärshooter, wie CoD oder BF, das hasse ich. Am liebsten aus der Egoperspektive, Singleplayer, ab und an auch 3rd Person wie in Dead Space. Meine Lieblingsspiele sind die DeadSpace-Reihe, die F.e.a.r.-Reihe, die Bioshock-Reihe, alle Painkillerspiele und RAGE, also alles in dieser Richtung, einfach Zombies abschießen ohne großes Rumgelaber und Cutszenes, es muss also keine oskarreife Story der Hintergrund sein.


 
Da gibts ja so einige: Hard Reset, Alien Rage, Shadow Warrior oder Rise of the Triad. Kannst Dir dazu ja mal die Demos angucken oder auf youtube Videos dazu. Vielleicht gefällt dir davon ja was


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2014)

Ich hab gerade eine Mega-Gänsehaut. Am ganzen Körper. Ich hab *Mass Effect 3* eben beendet.

Trotz diverser Kleinigkeiten und obwohl ich es nicht unbedingt als Top-Spiel in jeder Hinsicht werten würde... Bioware hat eine große SciFi-Saga geschaffen. Danke. Das waren 100 Stunden Erlebnis pur, mit allen emotionalen Auf und Abs. Von einer anderen Trilogie kenne ich das nicht.

Ich hab die Reaper besiegt. 
 Shepard ist gefallen. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Galaxie UND ihn zu retten ? Bitte sagt mir dass das geht... Und wovon das abhängt.


----------



## Sanador (30. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ja Shooter, aber keine Militärshooter, wie CoD oder BF, das hasse ich. Am liebsten aus der Egoperspektive, Singleplayer, ab und an auch 3rd Person wie in Dead Space. Meine Lieblingsspiele sind die DeadSpace-Reihe, die F.e.a.r.-Reihe, die Bioshock-Reihe, alle Painkillerspiele und RAGE, also alles in dieser Richtung, einfach Zombies abschießen ohne großes Rumgelaber und Cutszenes, es muss also keine oskarreife Story der Hintergrund sein.



Wie wäre es mit Bulletstorm, falls du es noch nicht kennst? 

@sauerlandboy79


Spoiler



Ja, es gibt eine Möglichkeit ihn zu retten. Man braucht dafür volle Flottenbereitschaft und man muss sich für das "Rote Ende" entscheiden, dann erhält man einen sehr kleinen Clip mit einem Lebenszeichen von Shepard.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> @sauerlandboy79
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ich frage mich nur wie ich diese bekomme. Mein Zähler hat die 50%-Marke nie verlassen...


----------



## Sanador (30. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur wie ich diese bekomme. Mein Zähler hat die 50%-Marke nie verlassen...


Hast du nicht alle Nebenquests gemacht?

Hier sind alle Möglichkeiten die sogenannten "War Assets" zu bekommen:
http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/War_Assets


----------



## Exar-K (30. März 2014)

Ohne da genauer reinzulesen, weise ich nochmal entschieden auf den 



Spoiler



-Tag hin.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Hast du nicht alle Nebenquests gemacht?
> 
> Hier sind alle Möglichkeiten die sogenannten "War Assets" zu bekommen:
> War Assets - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, Mass Effect 3, walkthroughs and more.





Spoiler



Wenn ich das richtig lese müsste ich ja noch die DLCs dazukaufen und durchspielen, um den Bereitschaftsfaktor zu erhöhen.
An sich habe ich die Hauptquests plus diverse "Gefallen" erledigt. Einige Aufgaben von NPCs der Citadel sind noch offen geblieben, aber nicht viele. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass diese SO entscheidend sind.

Wie auch immer, es tut doch ein bisschen weh wegen des Commanders.

Hat die Flottenstärke keinen entscheidenderen Einfluss auf das Ende ?

Irgendwie wurmt mich das schon.


----------



## golani79 (30. März 2014)

Die letzten Tage wieder vermehrt Diablo 3 - finde es ziemlich nice momentan.
Mit dem Kreuzritter die Kampagne durch, ein wenig leveln, Bounties und Items farmen 

Hier mein WD - bissl modifiziert, bei der Mystikerin, was das Aussehen der Skins anbelangt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen werd ich dann mit TESO anfangen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanador (30. März 2014)

Spoiler



Die DLC sind nicht nötig für volle Bereitschaft, die sicherste Variante wäre es, seinen Shepard voll auf "Vorbild" zu spielen. So bekommt man die meisten Assets



@Exar-K: Tut mir Leid, das hatte ich vergessen und wurde nun gefixt.

@Topic
Ich spiele derzeit den zweiten Teil von Bioshock Infinite: Burial at Sea. Und bis jetzt gefällt es mir richtig gut. Vor allem die Tatsache, dass Elisabeth nicht so viel aushält wie Buker, macht es somit die Kämpfer deutlich spannender. Direkte Konfrontationen führen hier sehr selten zum Sieg und man muss eher aus dem Hinterhalt attackieren...wie in Thief eben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Die DLC sind nicht nötig für volle Bereitschaft, die sicherste Variante wäre es, seinen Shepard voll auf "Vorbild" zu spielen. So bekommt man die meisten Assets


 Hmm... Tja, wenn das so ist... Dann vielleicht bei einem zweiten Anlauf... Irgendwann.


----------



## Monalye (30. März 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> @Topic
> Ich spiele derzeit den zweiten Teil von Bioshock Infinite: Burial at Sea. Und bis jetzt gefällt es mir richtig gut. Vor allem die Tatsache, dass Elisabeth nicht so viel aushält wie Buker, macht es somit die Kämpfer deutlich spannender. Direkte Konfrontationen führen hier sehr selten zum Sieg und man muss eher aus dem Hinterhalt attackieren...wie in Thief eben.



Oh, ist Episode Two schon raus? Das hab' ich völlig übersehen, da hab ich ja den Season Pass , da werd ich mir morgen wohl Infinite wieder installieren *freu*


----------



## Enisra (30. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Oh, ist Episode Two schon raus? Das hab' ich völlig übersehen, da hab ich ja den Season Pass , da werd ich mir morgen wohl Infinite wieder installieren *freu*


 
ja, ist die woche rausgekommen


----------



## golani79 (30. März 2014)

Auf Burial at Sea hab ich auch gewartet - bzw. dass alle 2 Teile erscheinen.
Werd ich mir die Tage auch wieder installieren.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. März 2014)

In zweieinhalb Stunden startet The Elder Scrolls Online.
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob alles reibungslos abläuft.
Ansonsten freu ich mich auf Abenteuer in Tamriel.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. März 2014)

Ich bin nun bei AC: Revelation angelangt. Das einzige AC-Spiel, das bei mir auf voller Detailstufe flüssig läuft.  
Aber zwei Dinge stören mich: Desmonds (und damit Ezios) stark verändertes Aussehen. Und dieser dämliche Tower Defense-Mumpiz. Gut, Ezio ist ein alter Mann. Natürlich hat er sich damit auch verändert. Aber es besteht keinerlei Ähnlichkeit mehr zu Ezio-Junior.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. März 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> In zweieinhalb Stunden startet The Elder Scrolls Online.
> Ich bin mal gespannt, ob alles reibungslos abläuft.
> Ansonsten freu ich mich auf Abenteuer in Tamriel.


 
Ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt. 

Bei der letzten Beta fielen mir vor allem noch (wiederholt) verbuggte Quests und Fehler in der Übersetzung auf. Letztere hatten sich jedoch seit der vorletzten Beta verbessert, also hoffe ich, dass die letzten Fehler nun auch behoben sind.

Fängt schon an.  
Eine Stunde eher.


----------



## Shorty484 (30. März 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun bei AC: Revelation angelangt. Das einzige AC-Spiel, das bei mir auf voller Detailstufe flüssig läuft.
> Aber zwei Dinge stören mich: Desmonds (und damit Ezios) stark verändertes Aussehen. Und dieser dämliche Tower Defense-Mumpiz. Gut, Ezio ist ein alter Mann. Natürlich hat er sich damit auch verändert. Aber es besteht keinerlei Ähnlichkeit mehr zu Ezio-Junior.


 
Die Tower Defense hält sich eigentlich in Grenzen, ich hatte das genau 1x im ganzen Spiel. das kannst Du getrost vernachlässigen .

Bei Desmond muss ich Dir recht geben, ab Revelations fand ich den auch ziemlich verunstaltet, keine Ahnung warum Ubi das so verändern musste. Bei Ezio allerdings liegen zwischen Teil 2 und Revelations glaub ich um die 20 Jahre (?), das  fand ich also weniger schlimm.


----------



## darkstars19080 (30. März 2014)

gerade Fifa13 Bayern gegen ManU...Stand zur Halbzeit 3:0...Tore Ribery, Schweinsteiger und van Bommel...hoffe mal ein gutes Omen für Dienstag. )


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. März 2014)

Heidewitzka. Da haben aber viele einen vorzeitigen Zugang zu ESO. ;-D
Läuft bislang erstaunlich rund. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. März 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Die Tower Defense hält sich eigentlich in Grenzen, ich hatte das genau 1x im ganzen Spiel. das kannst Du getrost vernachlässigen .
> 
> Bei Desmond muss ich Dir recht geben, ab Revelations fand ich den auch ziemlich verunstaltet, keine Ahnung warum Ubi das so verändern musste. Bei Ezio allerdings liegen zwischen Teil 2 und Revelations glaub ich um die 20 Jahre (?), das  fand ich also weniger schlimm.


 Naja, zwischen AC2 und Brotherhood liegen ingame ja schon gut 20 Jahre. Und zwischen AC2 und Revelations wohl auch noch gut 25-30 Jahre. Der Kerl hat sich also in 10 Jahren deutlich mehr verändert, als in den 20 Jahren zwischen AC2 und Brotherhood, wo ihm nur ein Bart wuchs. Und er hat auch einfach absolut keine Ähnlichkeit mehr zum Ezio aus den Vorgängern. Und selbst im Alter besteht die ja noch. 

Aber so an sich finde ich Revelations ziemlich gelungen.


----------



## Shorty484 (30. März 2014)

> Aber so an sich finde ich Revelations ziemlich gelungen.


Das Spiel war richtig gut, ja. Nur leider viel zu kurz. Oder ich hab zu schnell gespielt


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. März 2014)

Sooooo. Die ersten Stunden ESO sind gespielt. 
Bislang nur einen Fehler in der Sprachausgabe gehabt und außerhalb der Städte verteilen sich die Spieler nun auch einigermaßen. 

Ich habe eine Ein-Frau-Gilde gegründet, was mir nix nutzt, aber egal...ich kann's, das reicht.


----------



## Lukecheater (30. März 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun bei AC: Revelation angelangt. Das einzige AC-Spiel, das bei mir auf voller Detailstufe flüssig läuft.
> Aber zwei Dinge stören mich: Desmonds (und damit Ezios) stark verändertes Aussehen. Und dieser dämliche Tower Defense-Mumpiz. Gut, Ezio ist ein alter Mann. Natürlich hat er sich damit auch verändert. Aber es besteht keinerlei Ähnlichkeit mehr zu Ezio-Junior.


 
War genau mein Gedanke. Also ging es anscheinend nicht nur mir so, dass der ziemlich komisch aussieht in dem Teil. Findest du auch, dass sein Gesicht eine Affenform hat?


----------



## Lukecheater (30. März 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Die Tower Defense hält sich eigentlich in Grenzen, ich hatte das genau 1x im ganzen Spiel. das kannst Du getrost vernachlässigen


 
War bei mir auch so. Ich hab das zweimal gemacht und dann dacht ich mir "Das ist dir zu blöd, das machste nich mehr", aber dann kam auch nix mehr bis zum Spielende. Revelations war ja auch nicht so lang. Ich glaub so 14h hab ich gebraucht.


----------



## Bevier (30. März 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute meinen Kreuzritter weiterspielen aber irgendwie laufen die Blizzardserver aktuell nicht richtig. Mitten in einem etwas härteren Kampf einen Disco? Nervt. da zieht man eine Dungeonetage zum gesitteten Wegbomben zusammen und dann sowas, bevor man überhaupt den ganzen Loot aufsammeln kann (inklusive 8 gelber Items und 2 Legendarys -.-). 

Vermutlich mal wieder irgendwelche Kinder unterwegs, die sich für große, böse Hacker halten und DDoS-Angriffe auf die Server starten... was für eine Leistung (Achtung, das war zynisch gemeint!). Das könnte selbst meine 65jährige Mutter schaffen, nachdem sie sich das minimale, notwendige Wissen in 5 Minuten angelesen hat -.-


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> War genau mein Gedanke. Also ging es anscheinend nicht nur mir so, dass der ziemlich komisch aussieht in dem Teil. Findest du auch, dass sein Gesicht eine Affenform hat?


 Jep. Sieht irgendwie affig aus.


----------



## Chemenu (30. März 2014)

Hab heute Nacht um 03:00 Uhr Mass Effect 2 beendet. 



Spoiler



Jack


 hat's nicht geschafft. Da hat's genau die Richtige erwischt.  Besser hätte die Schlacht gar nicht verlaufen können. Gegner besiegt, unliebsames Anhängsel losgeworden.   Achja, und dem 



Spoiler



Illusive Man


 mächtig ans Bein gepisst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Das Spiel war richtig gut, ja. Nur leider viel zu kurz. Oder ich hab zu schnell gespielt


 Ne, es ist in der Tat sehr kurz. Habe maximal 20 Stunden dafür gebraucht. AC2 und Co. boten locker das Doppelte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hab heute Nacht um 03:00 Uhr Mass Effect 2 beendet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kollektive ME-Nacht, wie mir scheint. 
Bei mir war es Viertel nach Zwölf, als ich ME3 beendet hab.


----------



## chbdiablo (30. März 2014)

Diese Woche hab ich ziemlich hart Diablo 3 gesuchtet. Vor einer Woche noch war ich mir nichtmal sicher, ob ich das Addon überhaupt kaufen soll, aber habe richtig Spaß damit. Würde es also auf jedenfall empfehlen.

Ansonsten noch die Dauerbrenner Dota 2, und ab und an ein bisschen bei Banished weiterbauen.


----------



## golani79 (31. März 2014)

Dieses hier .. 

Wäre interessant zu wissen, wer noch für das "Dagger Covenant" unterwegs ist - würde gerne mit ein paar anderen zusammen spielen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. März 2014)

Ich bin auch bei den Bretonen unterwegs. 
Bin gestern in Betnikh angekommen. 
Vielleicht trifft man dort da ja mal. 

Gilden funktionieren auch Fraktionsübergreifend, oder?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. März 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Gilden funktionieren auch Fraktionsübergreifend, oder?


 
In der Beta war es zumindest so.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. März 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> In der Beta war es zumindest so.


 
Ich glaube, mir ist das gestern auch noch untergekommen.

Bekommen wir dann nicht vielleicht eine PC-Games-Forum-Gilde für alle Fraktionen hin?


----------



## Rabowke (31. März 2014)

Gibt's Schurken? Taschendiebstahl? Barbusige Frauen? 

Wenn ja, könnte ich mich mit TES Online anfreunden ... 



Spoiler



Wobei mir Punkt #1 am wichtigsten wäre, danach #2 ... #3 ist mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gibt's Schurken? Taschendiebstahl? Barbusige Frauen?
> 
> Wenn ja, könnte ich mich mit TES Online anfreunden ...
> 
> ...


 
Man kann dünne Frauen mit dicken Brüsten erstellen. Reicht das?


----------



## Rabowke (31. März 2014)

Bin ja keine 12j mehr ... also Nein! 

Ich hätte ja mal wieder richtig Lust auf ein MMORPG.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bin ja keine 12j mehr ... also Nein!
> 
> Ich hätte ja mal wieder richtig Lust auf ein MMORPG.


 
Ja wie?! Und dann nach barbusigen Frauen fragen. 

Aber lenken wir mal von diesem Thema ab.


----------



## Enisra (31. März 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ja wie?! Und dann nach barbusigen Frauen fragen.


 
ja
ich mein, was hat das mit dem Alter zu tun
12 Jährige würden ja eher alles bespringen wollen, was aber so funktioniert wie ein Kampf-Chihuahua


----------



## Monalye (31. März 2014)

Spiel grad Legendary weiter, guter Tipp, danke 
Streckenweise ist das Spiel ganz schön schwer und anspruchsvoll, auch mit den Rätseln, ganz, ganz interessant, auf jeden Fall ein Shooter wie ich ihn liebe 
Momentan bin ich erst in Episode 2, ich werd das Ganze extra etwas langsamer spielen und mir alles anguggen, anstatt durchzurushen, sonst hab ich wieder gleich nix mehr zu spielen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2014)

Nachdem ich die Reise von Commander Shepard und Co. zu einem Ende geführt habe, werde ich als Nächstes wohl einen deutlich kürzeren Titel anschmeissen.

Denke *Mark of the Ninja* ist als Nächstes an der Reihe.


----------



## Rabowke (31. März 2014)

Fragen kostet ja nichts, aber in der internen Rangliste rangieren dick- und barbusige Frauen bei MMOs halt auf Rang #3.


----------



## Enisra (31. März 2014)

ich wurschtel ein wenig in Startopia rum, es ist nicht schlecht aber das größte Problem ist irgend wo die dürftigen Tutorials und Dokumentation


----------



## Shorty484 (31. März 2014)

Ich habe heute neben AC4 mal wieder mit der Splinter Cell Reihe angefangen. Hab im Schrank noch die Complete-Edition gefunden. Ich hab vor Jahren mal Teil 1 gespielt, bin aber nie durch den letzten Level gekommen. Irgendwann hab ich aufgehört.

Aber neuer Versuch, neues Glück


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. März 2014)

Also, ich mag barbusige Frauen. Und wenn sie hübsch designed wurden, dann auch in einem Videospiel. :p


----------



## Lukecheater (31. März 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Also, ich mag barbusige Frauen. Und wenn sie hübsch designed wurden, dann auch in einem Videospiel. :p


 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b3WNiI7OtT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2014)

Mir scheint hier brauchen einige Gamer dringendst virtuelle Gummipuppen. ^^


----------



## Rabowke (31. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> [...]


 Hach ja ... DoA. Animierte und physikalisch 'korrekte' bouncing boobs!


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nein, im ernst. Brauchen tut man sowas natürlich nicht im Videospiel. Aber wenn sie nicht gerade wie die Weiber in Risen aussehen, dann ist das zumindest positiv.


----------



## Kwengie (31. März 2014)

momentan spiel ich TESO.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. März 2014)

Age of Wonders 3 ist da.
Ich sehe schon wieder unzählige Stunden in der "Nur noch diese eine Runde"-Falle verschwinden.


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. April 2014)

Hab mir heute South Park: Stab der Wahrheit geholt und 4 Stunden gespielt.
Absolut geniales Spiel  Das zugrunde liegende RPG ist solide und macht Spass. Die Kämpfe sind ein bisschen zu leicht, aber werden trotzdem nicht langweilig, es gibt jede Menge Zeug zum Sammeln, extrem viel Ausrüstung, Waffen etc. Und dazu kommen eben alle Charaktere aus South Park und genau der gleiche, hammer Humor. An jeder Ecke und in jedem Dialog gibt es was zu lachen, dazu sprudelt das Spiel vor Verweisen aus einzelne Episoden nur so über. Ist wirklich ein Fest für jeden SP-Fan


----------



## svd (2. April 2014)

Mit Mods (hier Beauregards Swag Pack) sieht Freelancer noch recht schick aus, finde ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten wird wieder verstärkt "Diablo 3" gespielt, leider ohne den Schnitter, da PS3 Version. Da ich aber kürzlich herausgefunden habe, dass ich, Spielweise angepasst, Monsterlevel 5 mittlerweile überleben kann, gibt's eine Menge echt lustiger Massaker.
Und alle Jubelschaltjahre gibt's echt noch Items, die ein Upgrade darstellen, was ich für nahezu unmöglich gehalten habe.
Nicht, weil ich so super ausgerüstet bin, sondern der fiesen Dropraten wegen. 

(Und "Dead Island" wäre ja im Angebot. Verlockend, hauptsächlich des Coop Modus wegen. Na, mal überlegen.)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2014)

So, mal 1 1/2 Stunden in *Mark of the Ninja* reingeschnuppert.

Alter Falter! Für ein 2D-Stealth-Game ist das Spiel außerordentlich durchdacht. Gefällt mir auf Anhieb. 

Edit:
Und leider wohl eines jener seltenen Steam-Spiele, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer meine Errungenschaften/Erfolge nicht im Steam-Account auflisten möchte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. April 2014)

TESO-Server sind heut Abend down, also wurde es mal wieder ne Runde Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls sowie eine gepflegte Partie Civilization 5.
Von letzterem bekomme ich auch nach 400 Spielstunden noch nicht genug. Außerdem sind noch paar Erfolge offen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. April 2014)

Oh Civ 5, da ist mindestens einmal im Monat eine Partie drin, zu den Erfolgen die werden aber mit abnehmender Anzahl auch nicht viel leichter. 

Hatte zurzeit Probably Archery () und Sonic All-Star Racing in der Rotation gehabt.


----------



## Lukecheater (3. April 2014)

Nach 21,5h hab ich nun das Ende von *Diablo 3* gesehen. Das Spiel hat mir sehr gut gefallen und ich habe den Dämonenjäger als Held genommen. Ich bin bis auf Level 42 gekommen und habe auf Normal gespielt, was doch sehr leicht war (ich bin glaub ich ganze 2 mal gestorben und das auch eigentlich nur aus Unachtsamkeit). Meine Erwartungen an das Spiel waren nicht sehr hoch gesteckt, da ich Diablo und Diablo 2 nie wirklich gespielt habe. Letzteres hab ich in der Grundschule bei meinem besten Freund hin und wieder auf dem iMac gezockt, aber die Erinnerung daran sind doch relativ blass und schemenhaft. Alles in allem kann man sagen, dass meine Erwartungen an die Mutter aller Hack'n'Slays erfüllt wurden und die 20h wie im Flug vergangen sind. Im Vergleich zu Torchlight 2, welches ich vor nicht all zu langer Zeit durchgezockt habe, bietet Diablo 3 zwar bei dem Loot weniger, dafür wird das ganze durch die Präsentation wieder vollkommen wett gemacht. Hier wusste ich dank epischer Blizzard Cinematics immer was Sache ist und wurde sehr gut in den Bann des Spiels gezogen, während Torchlight mir eigentlich nie so das Gefühl gab, dass ich jetzt etwas größerem dienen würde und ich hatte auch nie wirklich einen Plan, was genau ich gerade mache, bzw. warum ich es mache. Die verschiedenen Akte haben mir alle sehr gut gefallen, da sie sehr abwechslungsreich waren, wobei der 3.Akt atm mein Favorit ist, da ich dort vom Style der Dungeons das bekommen hab, was in meinen schemenhaften Erinnerungen Diablo war.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Nach 21,5h hab ich nun das Ende von *Diablo 3* gesehen.


 
Diablo ist doch aber kein Spiel, dass mit dem durchspielen der Story zu Ende ist. 
Jetzt geht es doch erst richtig los.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2014)

Ich spiele gerade Rechnung bei der Krankenkasse einreichen ...


----------



## Bonkic (4. April 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade Rechnung bei der Krankenkasse einreichen ...


 
addon zu papers please?


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. April 2014)

Hab jetzt zehn Stunden mit der Vorbesteller-Edition Warlock 2 hinter mir. Immer noch ein schönes Spiel mit niedriger Einstiegshürde wie Teil eins, leider auch bislang mit den selben Problemen bei der KI.


----------



## Lukecheater (4. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Diablo ist doch aber kein Spiel, dass mit dem durchspielen der Story zu Ende ist.
> Jetzt geht es doch erst richtig los.


 
Naja, vllt ein andermal  Für mich ist ein Spiel immer fürs erste beendet, wenn ich das Ende der Story gesehen hab, bzw. wenn es ein Hauptstory gibt. Alles andere ist kommt dann durch Zeit und Laune, aber da ist mein Spieleberg atm noch zu groß, dass ich da direkt ein zweites Mal durchspielen hinten dran hänge.
Ist genau wie bei Assassin's Creed vor kurzem: Ich hab bei Brotherhood nach so 15h das Ende der Hauptquests gesehen und die ganze Stadt erkundet und dann ist das Spiel für mich erstmal zu Ende. Die ganzen Nebenmissionen mach ich dann evtl. ein andermal, aber für mich sind die bei so einem Spiel quasi nur "Zugabe". Wenn andere halt noch stundenlang nach irgendwelchen Federn suchen, fang ich lieber ein neues Spiel an oder geh joggen oder Klavier spielen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2014)

699 von 700 Kleinlinge in *Rayman Legends* abgestaubt.
Und am Allerletzten (in einem Zeitlevel) beisse ich mir die Zähne aus. AAAARRRRGGGGGGGG!!!!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2014)

YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!!!!!!!

Nennt mich den MEISTER!!!

*700* !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shorty484 (5. April 2014)

Passt jetzt vielleicht nicht ganz hier rein, aber hat von Euch jemand Prototype gespielt? Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob sich der Kauf lohnt, würde doch gerne erst mal ein paar Meinungen zu dem Spiel hören 

Ansonsten immernoch AC4 und Splinter Cell. Es fogen Pandora Tomorrow, Chaos Theory, Double Agent, Convinction und Blacklist. Oh, klingt nach viel zu tun


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2014)

ich hab das zwar nicht gespielt, aber so von dem was ich gesehen habe, ist das eigentlich so ein Assasins Creed Bodyhorror Supermutanten Spiel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2014)

Hab mal ne halbe Stunde in *Papers, please* reingeschaut. Höchst interessant, das Spiel.
Da weiss ich gar nicht, was ich bevorzugt spielen soll. Den obigen Titel oder *Mark of the Ninja*.

Werde wohl im Wechsel spielen.


----------



## PcJuenger (5. April 2014)

Also ich habe Prototype 2 durch. 
Ist in meinen Augen so ziemlich ein Gott-Simulator, man hat in dem Spiel nie wirklich Probleme und ist die ganze Zeit op ^^
Ist für die Dauer, die es braucht, aber recht angenehm, eine gut durchdachte und spannende Story sollte man (zumindest beim zweiten Teil) nicht erwarten (habe aber gehört, dass die beim ersten Teil besser sein soll ^^). 
Action-Rummetzeln en masse


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2014)

njoa
das Problem mit dem Begriff "Gottsimulation" ist halt nur, dass das schon durch so Spiele wie Populus oder Black&White besetzt ist


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. April 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Passt jetzt vielleicht nicht ganz hier rein, aber hat von Euch jemand Prototype gespielt? Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob sich der Kauf lohnt, würde doch gerne erst mal ein paar Meinungen zu dem Spiel hören


 
Ich hab beide Teile durchgespielt 
Du bist jeweils ein übermächtiger Supermutant - Gott ist ein bisschen übertrieben - und hast so ziemlich alle 08/15-Superhelden-Fähigkeiten. Du kannst fliegen, hast Krallen, ein Schwertarm, Tentakel etc. Und mit den Fähigkeiten bewegst du dich in beiden Teilen auf einer Open World Karte von New York rum und erfüllst Storymissionen und je nach Lust auch ein paar Sidemissions. 
Es ist ziemlich viel Gemetzel, macht aber durchaus Spass  Beide Teile bieten so von 10-15 Stunden Spielzeit, mit der Zeit war bei mir aber jeweils irgendwann die Luft raus. Die Story ist eher mau und irgendwann kann einen die Art von Machtfantasie eben nicht mehr so recht motivieren. 
Bei beiden Teilen ist der PC-Port übrigens nicht so gut, aber annehmbar. Mit Gamepad steuert es sich aber besser. 
Für wenig Geld würde ich beide Teile empfehlen.


----------



## svd (5. April 2014)

Hast du "Saints Row 4" auch gespielt, Nom? Durch einen (billigen) Kniff hast du ja dort weitgehend auch Superkräfte, solange du quasi in der Matrix bist. 

Falls du SR4 auch mal angeworfen hast, wie würdest du die Steuerung der Spiele vergleichen?


----------



## lootnils (5. April 2014)

Ich spiele eigentlich die meiste Zeit noch Minecraft... gerne auch zur Abwechslung mal Diablo3...


----------



## Neawoulf (5. April 2014)

Vor etwa einer Woche war ja *Tomb Raider (2013)* bei Steam im Angebot und ich hab zugeschlagen. Hab jetzt mal die Zeit gefunden, damit anzufangen und ich muss sagen: Gar nicht so übel. Es macht Spaß, die Präsentation ist nahezu hollywoodreif ... alles in allem ein moderner Hollywood Actionfilm zum selbst mitspielen. Lara ist dabei grafisch richtig gut geworden (fast schon Renderfilm-Niveau), andere Charaktere und die Umgebung sehen aber nicht ganz so toll aus (vor allem in einiger Enfernung). Hat zwar mit den alten Tomb Raider Spielen nicht mehr viel gemeinsam (Spieltempo ist deutlich höher, die Level sind kleiner, linearer und sehr komprimiert. Die Quicktime-Events nerven (man achtet in Zwischensequenzen ständig darauf, was man drücken muss und kriegt dabei kaum mit, was in der Zwischensequenz eigentlich passiert) ... aber es macht seltsamerweise dennoch Spaß. Genauso wie ein Big Mac oder eine dicke Currywurst mit Pommes gut schmeckt. 
Anspuchslos und spektakulär. Die 5 Euro war es definitiv wert, auch 20 Euro wäre es für mich wert gewesen, mehr allerdings nicht bzw. das muss ich hinterher sehen, wie lang ich gebraucht habe (ich gehe von ca. 6 bis 8 Stunden aus).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Anspuchslos und spektakulär. Die 5 Euro war es definitiv wert, auch 20 Euro wäre es für mich wert gewesen, mehr allerdings nicht bzw. das muss ich hinterher sehen, wie lang ich gebraucht habe *(ich gehe von ca. 6 bis 8 Stunden aus*).


 Dann bist du aber durch das Spiel regelrecht gerannt. Ich hab laut Steam locker die doppelte Spielzeit dafür gebraucht. Hab aber auch u.a. die versteckten Gräber gesucht.


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Anspuchslos und spektakulär. Die 5 Euro war es definitiv wert, auch 20 Euro wäre es für mich wert gewesen, mehr allerdings nicht bzw. das muss ich hinterher sehen, wie lang ich gebraucht habe (ich gehe von ca. 6 bis 8 Stunden aus).


 
habs mir auch geleistet.
eine frage: spielst du mit m/t oder pad?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2014)

Mit Gamepad spielt es sich eigentlich recht gut, nur das Zielen mit den Waffen empfand ich darüber recht fummelig.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann bist du aber durch das Spiel regelrecht gerannt. Ich hab laut Steam locker die doppelte Spielzeit dafür gebraucht. Hab aber auch u.a. die versteckten Gräber gesucht.



Ich hab ja gerade erst damit angefangen (ca. 2 Stunden gespielt), bin daher auch noch längst nicht durch. Die 6 bis 8 Stunden waren geschätzt. Aber wenn du doppelt so lang gebraucht hast, dann ist das schonmal ein gutes Zeichen. Aus irgendeinem Grund ging ich von einer viel kürzeren Spielzeit aus. Mal schauen, wie lang es bei mir dauert.



Bonkic schrieb:


> habs mir auch geleistet.
> eine frage: spielst du mit m/t oder pad?


 
Mit Maus und Tastatur (bin Gamepad-Allergiker). Die Steuerung klappt bisher eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab ja gerade erst damit angefangen (ca. 2 Stunden gespielt), bin daher auch noch längst nicht durch. Die 6 bis 8 Stunden waren geschätzt. Aber wenn du doppelt so lang gebraucht hast, dann ist das schonmal ein gutes Zeichen. Aus irgendeinem Grund ging ich von einer viel kürzeren Spielzeit aus. Mal schauen, wie lang es bei mir dauert.


 Ach so. Der Satz "Die 5 Euro war es definitiv wert" hatte jetzt den Anschein gemacht, dass du bereits durch wärst.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach so. Der Satz "Die 5 Euro war es definitiv wert" hatte jetzt den Anschein gemacht, dass du bereits durch wärst.


 
Wie kann man denn dann trotzdem den Satz "mehr allerdings nicht bzw. das muss ich hinterher sehen, wie lang ich gebraucht habe (ich gehe von ca. 6 bis 8 Stunden aus)." nicht verstehen?


----------



## svd (5. April 2014)

Mehr als 20€ nicht. So war's gemeint.

Da hat der gute Mann allerdings Recht.  Ich hab irrsinnig viel Geld für die CE bezahlt. Weil bei Ankündigung schon festgestanden hat, dass ich mir eine holen würde. Das Spiel und die Jagd nach allen Pickups hat ja auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 
Allerdings, wer die jeweils Ur- und Crystal Dynamics-Trilogie geliebt hat, dem wird's zuviel "Raider", zu wenig "Tomb" sein. Und mit einem Preis weit unterhalb der 20€ viel besser zurecht kommen.


"Freelancer" macht noch immer Spaß. Aber mir wird immer wieder die Leine angelegt, in dem ich gezwungen werde, der Hauptstory zu folgen. Ein bisschen mehr "Free" wäre nett gewesen. "Privateer" hat's ja vorgemacht.


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2014)

spielt eigentlich irgendwer *titanfall*?
riesen-hype, aber nach release war hier im forum rein gar nix zum spiel von irgendwelchen spielern zu lesen. 
komisch.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> spielt eigentlich irgendwer *titanfall*?
> riesen-hype, aber nach release war hier im forum rein gar nix zum spiel von irgendwelchen spielern zu lesen.
> komisch.



Mich hat es jetzt erstmal nicht soo extrem interessiert. Ich hab atm sowieso genug zu zocken und bei online-Shootern bin ich mit CS GO und BF3 schon genug versorgt.


----------



## Shorty484 (5. April 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hab beide Teile durchgespielt
> Du bist jeweils ein übermächtiger Supermutant - Gott ist ein bisschen übertrieben - und hast so ziemlich alle 08/15-Superhelden-Fähigkeiten. Du kannst fliegen, hast Krallen, ein Schwertarm, Tentakel etc. Und mit den Fähigkeiten bewegst du dich in beiden Teilen auf einer Open World Karte von New York rum und erfüllst Storymissionen und je nach Lust auch ein paar Sidemissions.
> Es ist ziemlich viel Gemetzel, macht aber durchaus Spass  Beide Teile bieten so von 10-15 Stunden Spielzeit, mit der Zeit war bei mir aber jeweils irgendwann die Luft raus. Die Story ist eher mau und irgendwann kann einen die Art von Machtfantasie eben nicht mehr so recht motivieren.
> Bei beiden Teilen ist der PC-Port übrigens nicht so gut, aber annehmbar. Mit Gamepad steuert es sich aber besser.
> Für wenig Geld würde ich beide Teile empfehlen.



Klingt ja mal nicht schlecht, würds für 5 € bekommen. Solche Spiele spiel ich eh lieber mit Gamepad, M+T kommen eigentlich nur bei Shootern zum Einsatz


----------



## Gast20180705 (5. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> spielt eigentlich irgendwer *titanfall*?
> riesen-hype, aber nach release war hier im forum rein gar nix zum spiel von irgendwelchen spielern zu lesen.
> komisch.


 
Hats mir letzte Woche geholt, obwohlich ich von der Alpha auch nicht so berauscht war. Kauf hat sich aber gelohnt, Spass ist da.

Allerdings hätten sie beim gesamten Bewegungssystem auf Kimme und Korn verzichten sollen, da das ganze so die Geschwidigkeit immer wieder rausnimmt.

Ansonsten funtkioniert alles tadellos.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2014)

So, und nun noch ein drittes Spiel am Laufen:
*Castle of Illusion - mit Micky Maus*.

Wieder ein Hüpfer, woran sich besonders Sohnemann wieder erfreuen kann.

Ist technisch betrachtet überraschend gut umgesetzt, hätte ich von einem Disney-Spiel nicht erwartet. Gelungene Animationen, sehr hübsche Hintergründe, allgemein der authentische knuffige Look Marke Disney.

Spielerisch auch nicht schlecht, vom Schwierigkeitsgrad aber viel zu einfach und nur wenige im Leveldesign eingebaute Ideen, die etwas Frische ins Gameplay bringen. Da merke ich doch, dass ich von *Rayman Legends* viel bessere Qualitäten gewohnt bin. 
Auch scheint mir das Spiel recht kurz zu sein. Nach gut 2 Stunden hatte ich schon gut die Hälfte der Welten durchgespielt. So viele sind es ja nicht.

Wie gesagt ein ganz guter Titel, aber mehr als die gut 4 Euro, die ich dafür gezahlt habe, hätte ich wohl ungern ausgegeben.


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> spielt eigentlich irgendwer *titanfall*?
> riesen-hype, aber nach release war hier im forum rein gar nix zum spiel von irgendwelchen spielern zu lesen.
> komisch.


 
Ich spiel es - gilt das? 
Mir macht es ne Menge Spaß, es gibt nichts Besseres als einen Gegner während eines Wallruns einen Headshot zu verpassen.


----------



## svd (5. April 2014)

Es ist wohl ein gutes Zeichen, wenn ein Redakteur ein Spiel, über die Pflichterfüllung hinaus, spielt.

Besser als ein "Joa, schon ein tolles Spiel (aber persönlich würd ich's nicht mit mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen)".


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. April 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Hast du "Saints Row 4" auch gespielt, Nom? Durch einen (billigen) Kniff hast du ja dort weitgehend auch Superkräfte, solange du quasi in der Matrix bist.
> 
> Falls du SR4 auch mal angeworfen hast, wie würdest du die Steuerung der Spiele vergleichen?


 
Nein, hab ich leider noch nicht gespielt. 
Die Saints Row-Teile stehen schon ewig auf meiner  Wunschliste, aber bisher hat sich immer wieder was dazwischen geschoben,  dass mich mehr interessiert hat. Werd ich irgendwann mal nachholen


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. April 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich spiel es - gilt das?
> Mir macht es ne Menge Spaß, es gibt nichts Besseres als einen Gegner während eines *Wallruns* einen Headshot zu verpassen.


 
Dann klingen die ja recht sinnvoll


----------



## Monalye (6. April 2014)

Ich hab' diese Woche "Mass Effect 3" in der Pyramide gefunden, außerdem auch "Dead Space 3". Eigentlich war ich darüber schon recht schockiert, DS3 ist im Februar gerade mal ein Jahr draußen, da ist ja jeder ein Idiot, der so ein Game noch zum Vollpreis kauft. Da wartet man halt ein Jahr (was ist schon ein Jahr) und kauft es sich um ein paar lächerliche Euro in der Pyramide, um 40 Euro billiger als ein Jahr davor.

Naja, davon abgesehen, habe ich mir Mass Effect 3 mitgenommen (bei dem Preis ), nun habe ich auch diese Serie komplett zuhause. Ich hab' im Einkaufsführer der PCG gelesen, man sollte unbedingt davor den 1. und 2. Teil spielen, weil man dann die Spielstände in Teil 3 übernehmen kann? Nun hat mich ja der 2. Teil nicht grade gleich beeindruckt, ich hab ihn grad mal 5 Stunden lang gespielt... sollte ich doch erst den 2. Teil beenden, oder ist es egal, wenn ich gleich mal in den 3. Teil schaue, ob es mir besser gefällt?

Diese Woche habe ich noch weitere Schnäppchen gefunden, die Sims 3 um 5 Euro, "XCom Declassified - The Bureau" um 5 Eur , Farcry um 5 Euro und die absolute Katastrophe "Nordlandtrilogie - Schicksalsklinge" um 1,49... die man um den Preis gut fürs Regal mitnehmen kann, vielleicht muss man ja mal jemandem zeigen, wie schlecht Spiele auch sein können , 
Um nicht mal 30 Euro habe ich damit einige Kracher erstanden, die vor einem Jahr noch ein "Vermögen" gekostet haben 

Installiert hab ich mir mal Farcry und Mass Effect 3... das Gratis-Dead-Space von Origin wäre auch fertig, da könnte ich mal die vorgeschlagene Mauseinstellung ausprobieren, ob es damit besser ginge


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2014)

ich würde schon sagen das man Mass Effect mit einem durchgehenden Spielstand spielen sollte, weil nicht nur der Charakter, sondern auch die ganzen Beziehungen und Entscheidungen mit übernommen werden und man nicht nur so ein vorgebenes Ding bekommt.
Wobei nja, ich hab ME2 auch irgendwann liegen lassen, wobei eher das Kampfsystem schuld war


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' im Einkaufsführer der PCG gelesen, man sollte unbedingt davor den 1. und 2. Teil spielen, weil man dann die Spielstände in Teil 3 übernehmen kann? Nun hat mich ja der 2. Teil nicht grade gleich beeindruckt, ich hab ihn grad mal 5 Stunden lang gespielt... sollte ich doch erst den 2. Teil beenden, oder ist es egal, wenn ich gleich mal in den 3. Teil schaue, ob es mir besser gefällt?


 
Es ist halt eine Trilogie und ganz klar darauf ausgelegt, dass man alle drei Teile nacheinander spielt.
Du würdest auch nicht Herr der Ringe Teil 1 schauen und danach direkt den dritten Teil.


----------



## Monalye (6. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es ist halt eine Trilogie und ganz klar darauf ausgelegt, dass man alle drei Teile nacheinander spielt.
> Du würdest auch nicht Herr der Ringe Teil 1 schauen und danach direkt den dritten Teil.



Ja, da hast du natürlich recht, aber mir ist es leider auch schon mehrmals passiert, tolle Serien von hinten aufzurollen, wie Dead Space und vor allem F.e.a.r. Ich hab von 2009 bis 2011 ausschließlich "WoW" gespielt und dadurch viele gute Spiele verpasst. Meistens werde ich auf eine tolle Serie erst durch den Release eines 3. oder 4. Teils aufmerksam und wenn mir der gefällt, werden ältere Teile nachgekauft und gespielt 
Aber ich werde mir zumindest den 2. Teil noch mal Runterladen und weiter spielen, bevor ich den 3. Teil anfange, die Tipps im Einkaufsführer haben sich bisher immer als genial rausgestellt (vor allem Bioshock  )


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du natürlich recht, aber mir ist es leider auch schon mehrmals passiert, tolle Serien von hinten aufzurollen, wie Dead Space und vor allem F.e.a.r.


 
nja
Ansich ist das auch kein Problem, aber wie gesagt, das dickste Gimmik von Mass Effect oder Dragon Age ist halt der fortschreitende Spielstand


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Aber ich werde mir zumindest den 2. Teil noch mal Runterladen und weiter spielen, bevor ich den 3. Teil anfange, die Tipps im Einkaufsführer haben sich bisher immer als genial rausgestellt (vor allem Bioshock  )


 
Wenn du den zweiten nicht mochtest, wird dir der dritte auch nicht gefallen.


----------



## Monalye (6. April 2014)

Mah, gut das der Name Dragon Age mal fällt, jedesmal wenn ich das Spiel in der Pyramide sehe, nehme ich mir vor euch zu fragen und immer wieder vergesse ich darauf.

Ich seh in der Pyramide immer 2 Spiele, nämlich Dragon Age Origin und Dragon Age 2, den Tests nach scheinen ja beide sehr gut zu sein, aber war da nicht mal was, das ein Teil viel besser wäre? Ich weiß nicht mehr, wo ich das gehört habe, könnte auch sein, das das ein Clankollege mal sagte, irgendwoher habe ich diesen Mythos... aber ich weiß nicht mehr welcher Teil soviel besser wäre.


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> ... aber ich weiß nicht mehr welcher Teil soviel besser wäre.


 
der erste gilt gemeinhin als (weitaus) besser.


----------



## Monalye (6. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der erste gilt gemeinhin als (weitaus) besser.



Ah, super danke, da war ich vor einer Woche echt am Überlegen, ob ich mal eines mitnehmen soll zum Probieren, noch dazu stand auf der Rückseite von Dragon Age Origin, das es ein Teil für Mass Effect enthält... weiß nicht, einen Anzug oder so... was ja auch wieder praktisch ist, wo mir Mass Effect 1 ja so gut gefallen hat 



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wenn du den zweiten nicht mochtest, wird dir der dritte auch nicht gefallen.



Das Spiel an sich hat mir schon gut gefallen, aber die langen und teils häufigen Cutszenes haben mich genervt, die reißen mich immer so aus der Konzentration und dem Spiel selbst raus, darum mag ich die nicht.


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2014)

wobei meine Cousine hat der Zweite Teil von Dragon Age gefallen


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ah, super danke, da war ich vor einer Woche echt am Überlegen, ob ich mal eines mitnehmen soll zum Probieren, noch dazu stand auf der Rückseite von Dragon Age Origin, das es ein Teil für Mass Effect enthält... weiß nicht, einen Anzug oder so... was ja auch wieder praktisch ist, wo mir Mass Effect 1 ja so gut gefallen hat



dragon age 1 ist aber weitaus mehr rollenspiel als mass effect.
das muss dir bewusst sein.
wenn du mit dem genre nicht so furchtbar viel anfangen kannst, würd ich mir den kauf gut überlegen.


----------



## PcJuenger (6. April 2014)

Da sie die Cutscenes anspricht, die aus dem Spielgeschehen herausreißen: Davon gibt es in Origins meiner Erinnerung nach nicht viele, dafür aber massig Dialoge, die die Story vorantreiben. Es kann schon manchmal etwas nerven, sich stundenlang Dialoge anhören zu dürfen, ehe man weiterspielen kann


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich seh in der Pyramide immer 2 Spiele, nämlich Dragon Age Origin und Dragon Age 2, den Tests nach scheinen ja beide sehr gut zu sein, aber war da nicht mal was, das ein Teil viel besser wäre? Ich weiß nicht mehr, wo ich das gehört habe, könnte auch sein, das das ein Clankollege mal sagte, irgendwoher habe ich diesen Mythos... aber ich weiß nicht mehr welcher Teil soviel besser wäre.



Dragon Age: Origins ist definitv das bessere Spiel. (Für mich immer noch eines der besten Spiele seit der Jahrtausendwende)
Allerdings ist Dragon Age 2 auch kein schlechtes Spiel. Es ist nur anders als der erste Teil und das wurde ihm zum Verhängnis, weil es im Vergleich immer schlechter abschneidet.
Mit Inquisiton wollen sie ja glücklicherweise die goldene Mitte treffen.



Monalye schrieb:


> Das Spiel an sich hat mir schon gut gefallen, aber die langen und teils häufigen Cutszenes haben mich genervt, die reißen mich immer so aus der Konzentration und dem Spiel selbst raus, darum mag ich die nicht.



So ist das nun mal bei Story-getriebenen Spielen. Besonders bei Bioware.
Ich persönlich liebe diese Spiele dafür.



Enisra schrieb:


> wobei meine Cousine hat der Zweite Teil von Dragon Age gefallen


 
Mir auch.


----------



## Monalye (6. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dragon age 1 ist aber weitaus mehr rollenspiel als mass effect.
> das muss dir bewusst sein.
> wenn du mit dem genre nicht so furchtbar viel anfangen kannst, würd ich mir den kauf gut überlegen.


 


PcJuenger schrieb:


> Da sie die Cutscenes anspricht, die aus dem Spielgeschehen herausreißen: Davon gibt es in Origins meiner Erinnerung nach nicht viele, dafür aber massig Dialoge, die die Story vorantreiben. Es kann schon manchmal etwas nerven, sich stundenlang Dialoge anhören zu dürfen, ehe man weiterspielen kann



Verstehe... das klingt tatsächlich nicht so sehr danach, das es mir gefällt. Ich glaub in Fable III war das, wo ich mich anfangs auch durch so viele Dialoge klicken und Entscheidungen treffen musste, dabei mochte ich dem Gelaber nicht mal zuhören und sollte dann auch noch antworten darauf , das hat mich auch total genervt... das muss ich in Spielen wirklich nicht haben.

Naja, nicht alle großen Namen müssen einem auch gefallen, vielleicht hol ich Dragon Age mal für meine Sammlung, aber wirklich spielen werde ich es wohl nicht.


----------



## Exar-K (6. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Eigentlich war ich darüber schon recht schockiert, DS3 ist im Februar gerade mal ein Jahr draußen, da ist ja jeder ein Idiot, der so ein Game noch zum Vollpreis kauft. Da wartet man halt ein Jahr (was ist schon ein Jahr) und kauft es sich um ein paar lächerliche Euro in der Pyramide, um 40 Euro billiger als ein Jahr davor.


 Dead Space 3 wurde schon vor 7-8 Monaten beim Humble Bundle verschenkt.


----------



## Sanador (6. April 2014)

Ich fand Dragon Age 2 auch recht gut.
Das einzige was mich sehr gestört hat war, neben den recycelten Level, die Tatsache, dass man seine Mitglieder nicht so skillen konnte wie man es wollte. Wenn man beispielsweise ein Krieger oder Assassinen spielt, dann muss man immer Anders in der Gruppe dabei haben, da er als einziger Heilzauber nutzen kann. Und Anders ist neben Fenris wohl der nervigste Charakter im Spiel...bäh die Templer sind so doof blablabla...


----------



## Monalye (6. April 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Dead Space 3 wurde schon vor 7-8 Monaten beim Humble Bundle verschenkt.



Ja gut, aber auf so etwas zu spekulieren ist schon fast aussichtslos. Da hab ich vorher einen 6er im Lotto (würde ich spielen ), bevor es mein heiß ersehntes Lieblingsspiel irgendwann, irgendwo geschenkt gibt


----------



## Lukecheater (6. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ja gut, aber auf so etwas zu spekulieren ist schon fast aussichtslos. Da hab ich vorher einen 6er im Lotto (würde ich spielen ), bevor es mein heiß ersehntes Lieblingsspiel irgendwann, irgendwo geschenkt gibt


 
Naja, verschenkt war jetzt etwas übertrieben. Man musste damals glaub ich den Durchschnittspreis dafür zahlen, aber wenn einem der Rest zugesagt hat war es quasi wie geschenkt  . Außerdem ist es atm sowieso so, dass es keine hellseherischen Fähigkeiten braucht, um vorherzusagen, dass Spiele in einem halben bis einem JAhr mit extremem Preisverfall in einem Sale zu haben sind. Bioshock Infinite hab ich z.B. in einem Steamsale für 7,50€ gekauft...da war das glaub ich grad mal 6 Monate draußen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2014)

@ Mona

Spiel Mass Effect von Teil 1 bis Teil 3 durch.
Glaub mir, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Eine so stark ausgedehnte Storyline mit so stabiler Kontinuität - unter Berücksichtigung deiner getroffenen Entscheidungen - findest du sonst nirgends.


----------



## Chemenu (6. April 2014)

Ich würde auch sagen spiel Teil 1-3 (in dieser Reihenfolge) oder lass es lieber ganz. 
ME2 hätte ich nach wenigen Minuten in die Ecke geworfen wenn ich nicht so vom ersten Teil begeistert gewesen wäre.
Aber man muss halt Cutscenes mögen damit einem ME überhaupt gefällt. 
Und das holprige Kampfsystem darf einen auch nicht stören.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2014)

*Mark of the Ninja* muss erst mal liegen bleiben, ich komme von *Papers, please* einfach nicht los.
Grenzkontrolle ist ein Knochenjob. Sehr spannend.


----------



## g4m3er (6. April 2014)

Ich spiele gerade das neue GTA. Macht einfach süchtig dieses Spiel. Und wie man sich doch immer ärgert, wenn man eine Mission nicht schafft. Das Suchtpotential ist dann so hoch, dass man immer und immer wieder versucht, das Level zu schaffen… und dann natürlich das nächste auch noch usw.


----------



## Monalye (7. April 2014)

Ich hab bitte nochmal eine Frage zu den Mauseinstellungen zu Dead Space. Vor kurzem hat hier jemand erzählt, das man das so einstellen muss:



> V-Sync aus und in der settings.txt den Wert
> 
> Control.MouseSensitivity = 1.00000000



Ich hab' mir das damals extra kopiert und abgespeichert... aber nun kann ich nirgends die Datei "settings.txt" finden. Kann mir bitte jemand den Dateipfad im Dead Space Ordner ansagen?


----------



## Chemenu (7. April 2014)

Die müsste hier sein:
C:\Username\AppData\Local\Electronic Arts\Dead Space\settings.txt


----------



## Monalye (7. April 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die müsste hier sein:
> C:\Username\AppData\Local\Electronic Arts\Dead Space\settings.txt



Vielen Dank, jetzt hab ich es gefunden, du bist großartig  Zum Glück ist bei mir MouseSensitivity schon richtig eingestellt, seit ich vsync ausgeschaltet habe, funktioniert das Spiel tatsächlich viel besser  Momentan hänge ich allerdings im 3. Kapitel, in einem luftleeren Raum in dem ich den Weg nicht finde und daher regelmäßig ersticke


----------



## Bonkic (7. April 2014)

am wochenende mit *tomb raider (2013)* angefangen.
sehr schönes spiel und das nicht nur in grafischer hinsicht. 
vielleicht ein bißchen linear und manche qtes nerven, aber das ist halb so wild. 
mir gefällts!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, jetzt hab ich es gefunden, du bist großartig


 *seufz*

Immer bekommen andere den Dank, ich nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (7. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> am wochenende mit *tomb raider (2013)* angefangen.
> sehr schönes spiel und das nicht nur in grafischer hinsicht.
> vielleicht ein bißchen linear und manche qtes nerven, aber das ist halb so wild.
> mir gefällts!


 Linear wird bleiben und das Ende hat mich ziemlich enttäuscht, weil so plötzlich und unerwartet, aber die QTE nehmen massiv ab. Am Anfang wirst du förmlich bombardiert, später kommt das nur noch selten. 

Mich hat TR 2013 auch sehr positiv überrascht!


----------



## Monalye (7. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *seufz*
> 
> Immer bekommen andere den Dank, ich nicht.


 

Stimmt, ich glaube der Tipp mit den Einstellungen, den ich mir da kopiert und abgespeichert hatte, kam damals von dir wenn ich mich nicht irre  
Dafür auf jeden Fall auch ein dickes Danke, alleine das V-Sync ausstellen hat schon irrsinnig viel bewirkt, vorher war es quasi unspielbar (mit schlechten Nerven, so wie meinen )


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich glaube der Tipp mit den Einstellungen, den ich mir da kopiert und abgespeichert hatte, kam damals von dir wenn ich mich nicht irre
> Dafür auf jeden Fall auch ein dickes Danke, alleine das V-Sync ausstellen hat schon irrsinnig viel bewirkt, vorher war es quasi unspielbar (mit schlechten Nerven, so wie meinen )


 Schon besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nebenbei noch bemerkt: Damals ließ sich das Spiel auch nicht auf die Cursor-Tasten umstellen.
Falls dies jemand möchte, auch DAFÜR habe ich die Lösung.


----------



## Enisra (7. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *seufz*
> 
> Immer bekommen andere den Dank, ich nicht.


 
Armes Schnubbelchen *knuff*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Armes Schnubbelchen *knuff*


 Hol noch ein Paar mehr von deinen Jungs, dann wird es ein ausgeglichener Kampf.  

Hach ja... Ich liebe diesen Film. Und aus diesem zu zitieren.


----------



## Monalye (7. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schon besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für mich ist das Agieren in der Schwerelosigkeit total schwierig, denn das ist völlig anders als in den beiden nächsten Teilen. Ich bin es gewöhnt, das ich mich mit Alt abstoße und dann durch den Raum schwebe, hier kann ich nur den Zero-Sprung machen und mit den Magnetstiefeln rumpoltern (bis jetzt). Bis ich das mal heraussen hatte, kam ich überhaupt nicht vom Fleck, ich dachte ein Drücken auf Strg reicht, dabei muss ich die Stelle vorher auch noch mit der Waffe anvisieren, zu der ich hin will...

So kann es einem gehen, exzessiver Dead-Space-Spieler kommt mit der Steuerung nicht klar, zum Schämen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Agieren in der Schwerelosigkeit total schwierig, denn das ist völlig anders als in den beiden nächsten Teilen. Ich bin es gewöhnt, das ich mich mit Alt abstoße und dann durch den Raum schwebe, hier kann ich nur den Zero-Sprung machen und mit den Magnetstiefeln rumpoltern (bis jetzt). Bis ich das mal heraussen hatte, kam ich überhaupt nicht vom Fleck, ich dachte ein Drücken auf Strg reicht, dabei muss ich die Stelle vorher auch noch mit der Waffe anvisieren, zu der ich hin will...
> 
> So kann es einem gehen, exzessiver Dead-Space-Spieler kommt mit der Steuerung nicht klar, zum Schämen


 Och, das war eigentlich recht easy. Von einem Punkt zum Nächsten hüpfen, mehr war das doch nicht.

Hab die Lau-Version zwischendurch auch mal wieder runtergeladen und mir die Intro-Sequenz noch mal angesehen (der Flug zur Ishimura). Selbst heute noch ein grandioser Einstieg.


----------



## Chemenu (7. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Och, das war eigentlich recht easy. Von einem Punkt zum Nächsten hüpfen, mehr war das doch nicht.
> 
> Hab die Lau-Version zwischendurch auch mal wieder runtergeladen und mir die Intro-Sequenz noch mal angesehen (der Flug zur Ishimura). Selbst heute noch ein grandioser Einstieg.


 Ich muss das Spiel demnächst auch mal angehen. Hab mir das schon vor Monaten bei dem Origin Humble Bundle geholt.
Ich weiß jetzt schon dass ich spätestens bei diesem Spiel die Aufrüstung meiner Sound-Anlage bereuen werde.


----------



## Enisra (7. April 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich muss das Spiel demnächst auch mal angehen. Hab mir das schon vor Monaten bei dem Origin Humble Bundle geholt.
> Ich weiß jetzt schon dass ich spätestens bei diesem Spiel die Aufrüstung meiner Sound-Anlage bereuen werde.


 
für den Extra-Thrill kannst du mich auch buchen
ich komm dann einfach irgendwann man bei dir vorbei und mach mal BUH
wenn du glück hast mach ich das auch während du spielst


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich muss das Spiel demnächst auch mal angehen. Hab mir das schon vor Monaten bei dem Origin Humble Bundle geholt.
> Ich weiß jetzt schon dass ich spätestens bei diesem Spiel die Aufrüstung meiner Sound-Anlage bereuen werde.


 Tja, das Geld für einige Paare Extra-Unterhosen sind nun futsch. Selbst schuld. ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (7. April 2014)

Also wirklich extrem gruselig fand ich das Spiel bisher jetzt nicht (9h laut Steam).


----------



## Chemenu (7. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tja, das Geld für einige Paare Extra-Unterhosen sind nun futsch. Selbst schuld. ^^


 Ich glaub ich lass dann die Unterhosen gleich weg. Dann muss ich die nachher auch nicht verbrennen.


----------



## Monalye (7. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Also wirklich extrem gruselig fand ich das Spiel bisher jetzt nicht (9h laut Steam).



Ich auch nicht. Ich hab mit Teil 2 angefangen, dann Teil 3 gespielt und mir immer wieder angehört wie alle jammern, das der erste Teil doch noch so gruselig gewesen wäre und später wurde es nur noch ein Action-Shooter....aber bis jetzt war für mich in Teil 1 absolut nichts gruseliger als in den anderen Teilen. Oder bin ich schon so abgebrüht?? Also ein Outlast oder ein Amnesia, ja die sind gruselig, aber Dead Space 1... ab und zu erschreckt man sich, das ist schon alles. Sowas hat man aber auch in Teil 2 und Teil 3, ich kann den Hype um Teil 1 nicht nachvollziehen. Aber ich bin auch erst im 3. Kapitel, das muss ich dazusagen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2014)

Also DS1 hat mir nach langem (genauer seit "Resident Evil 2") wieder richtig das Fürchten gelehrt. Die Soundkulisse und der genial-unheilvolle Score tragen da schon Einiges bei. Vielleicht bin ich bei einem zweiten Durchgang nicht mehr so schreckhaft wie bei der Premiere, aber der Hunter löst bei mir immer wieder eine totale Panik aus. 
Und ab Teil 2 waren es dann diese Stalker mit ihrem hohen Schrei, die mit einem "Versteckspielen". Wenn die auf mich immer zugerast kamen, da ging mein Puls sofort steil hoch.


----------



## Monalye (7. April 2014)

OMG, sag nicht in Teil 1 gibt es auch Hunter  ... mich trifft der Schlag. Die Stalker haben mir vor allem in Teil 3 jede Menge Nerven gekostet, weniger weil ich mich erschreckt habe, sondern weil die so blöd zu erwischen waren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> OMG, sag nicht in Teil 1 gibt es auch Hunter  ... mich trifft der Schlag. Die Stalker haben mir vor allem in Teil 3 jede Menge Nerven gekostet, weniger weil ich mich erschreckt habe, sondern weil die so blöd zu erwischen waren.


 

Der Hunter hatte dort quasi seine Geburtsstunde.


----------



## Lukecheater (7. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also DS1 hat mir nach langem (genauer seit "Resident Evil 2") wieder richtig das Fürchten gelehrt. Die Soundkulisse und der genial-unheilvolle Score tragen da schon Einiges bei. Vielleicht bin ich bei einem zweiten Durchgang nicht mehr so schreckhaft wie bei der Premiere, aber der Hunter löst bei mir immer wieder eine totale Panik aus.
> Und ab Teil 2 waren es dann diese Stalker mit ihrem hohen Schrei, die mit einem "Versteckspielen". Wenn die auf mich immer zugerast kamen, da ging mein Puls sofort steil hoch.


 
Aber was genau löst da bei dir Panik aus? Die Frage ist wirklich ernst gemeint, denn ich kann sowas überhaupt nicht nachempfinden. Meine "Panik" ist eher darin begründet, dass ich wegen der wenigen Munition super genervt bin wenn ich den Abschnitt nochmal spielen muss, aber wirklich gruselig sind die Angriffe für mich nicht. Ich hab bisher eigentlich auch noch nie ein Spiel gespielt, das mir wirklich Angst bereitet hat. Sowas schaffen bei mir eher Filme, wie das kürzlich von mir im entsprechenden Thread bewertete "Die Frau in schwarz".


----------



## Monalye (7. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Aber was genau löst da bei dir Panik aus? Die Frage ist wirklich ernst gemeint, denn ich kann sowas überhaupt nicht nachempfinden. Meine "Panik" ist eher darin begründet, dass ich wegen der wenigen Munition super genervt bin wenn ich den Abschnitt nochmal spielen muss, aber wirklich gruselig sind die Angriffe für mich nicht. Ich hab bisher eigentlich auch noch nie ein Spiel gespielt, das mir wirklich Angst bereitet hat. Sowas schaffen bei mir eher Filme, wie das kürzlich von mir im entsprechenden Thread bewertete "Die Frau in schwarz".


 
Hast du nie Outlast gespielt? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das auch dieses Spiel dir keine Angst bereitet


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Aber was genau löst da bei dir Panik aus? Die Frage ist wirklich ernst gemeint, denn ich kann sowas überhaupt nicht nachempfinden. Meine "Panik" ist eher darin begründet, dass ich wegen der wenigen Munition super genervt bin wenn ich den Abschnitt nochmal spielen muss, aber wirklich gruselig sind die Angriffe für mich nicht. Ich hab bisher eigentlich auch noch nie ein Spiel gespielt, das mir wirklich Angst bereitet hat. Sowas schaffen bei mir eher Filme, wie das kürzlich von mir im entsprechenden Thread bewertete "Die Frau in schwarz".


 Die Panik lässt sich bei mir insofern beschreiben, dass ich vor diesem Ding davonlaufen (und Isaac ist nun mal nicht der Schnellste) und einen Weg finden muss, es unschädlich zu machen. Die Musik schrillt bis ins Unerträgliche auf, dieser Necro-Koloss brüllt unablässig vor sich hin, die besagte Muni-Knappheit die du selbst genannt hast... Das ist für mich Horror-Feeling pur. Und alles das zusammen verursacht bei mir eben besagte Panik... Und anschließende Erleichterung, wenn der Necor-Spuk vorbei ist. Für DEN Moment zumindest.


----------



## Lukecheater (7. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hast du nie Outlast gespielt? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das auch dieses Spiel dir keine Angst bereitet


 
Ich hab hier noch Amnesia auf der Platte liegen, ich kann danach ja berichten ob wenigstens sowas mich gegruselt hat


----------



## PcJuenger (7. April 2014)

Habe gerade so eine gute halbe Stunde "The last remnant" angespielt. Erster Eindruck: WTH  ?


----------



## Lukecheater (8. April 2014)

Ich zock atm wieder vermehrt *CS:GO *Nach über 170h macht das Spiel einfach immer noch so super viel Laune und belohnt einen die ganze Zeit, obwohl es nix zum freischalten gibt. Ich hab jetzt auch nochmal neue Maus Einstellungen vorgenommen, dank derer mein Aiming gefühlt direkt etwas besser geworden ist.


----------



## Streetrazor (8. April 2014)

Habe vor kurzem Dead Space 3 und Outlast durch gezockt!!

zurzeit zocke ich mal wieder C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 und Total War Shogun 2


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. April 2014)

Im Moment spiele ich wieder ein wenig *Tropico 2*, nachdem sich die CD irgendwann mal geschrottet hat, nun über Steam. Das lässt das Piratenleben aber nicht weniger herrlich erscheinen. Einfach grandios mit harter Hand ein gefürchteter Herrscher seines kleinen Eilands zu sein und die Karibik mit Plünderfahrten unsicher zu machen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2014)

Heute wird die dritte Episode von *The Wolf Among Us* gespielt.
Download läuft gerade und gleich geht es los.
Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Heute wird die dritte Episode von *The Wolf Among Us* gespielt.
> Download läuft gerade und gleich geht es los.
> Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht.


 
Und da bin ich auch schon fertig.
Wie gewohnt, anderthalb Stunde hab ich gebraucht und es war wieder fantastisch.
Langsam spitzt sich die Sache ordentlich zu.


----------



## Amboss (9. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Und da bin ich auch schon fertig.
> Wie gewohnt, anderthalb Stunde hab ich gebraucht und es war wieder fantastisch.
> Langsam spitzt sich die Sache ordentlich zu.


 
Ooops, hab ich glatt verpennt. Naja..am Wochenende dann! Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2014)

Weiss einer von euch, wieviele Tage man in *Papers, please* "arbeiten" muss ?
Bin mittlerweile bei Tag 27. Und überraschenderweise immer noch richtig gefesselt von diesem einfach gehaltenem und doch anspruchsvollem Spiel.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. April 2014)

Weil ich es schade finde, dass hier in diesem Thread manchmal Diskussionen untergehen und die dritte Episode The Wolf Among Us schon angesprochen wurde, habe ich auch mal einen Thread speziell für diese Episode erstellt. 

http://forum.pcgames.de/allgemeine-...isode-3-crooked-mile-spoiler.html#post9721877
(Hier darf gespoilert werden  )

Den etwas älteren (allgemeinen) Thread gibt es übrigens auch noch. 
http://forum.pcgames.de/allgemeine-...us-allgemeiner-thread-zur-telltale-serie.html


----------



## Amboss (9. April 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Weil ich es schade finde, dass hier in diesem Thread manchmal Diskussionen untergehen und die dritte Episode The Wolf Among Us schon angesprochen wurde, habe ich auch mal einen Thread speziell für diese Episode erstellt.
> 
> http://forum.pcgames.de/allgemeine-...isode-3-crooked-mile-spoiler.html#post9721877
> (Hier darf gespoilert werden  )
> ...


 
Subba! Sollte auch bald dazukommen, es zu spielen und dann wage ich mich in das Land der Spoiler!


----------



## Shorty484 (9. April 2014)

Hab heute mit dem ersten Splinter Cell angefangen, und stell mich an wie das erste Auto . Ich hoffe mal Übung macht hier den Meister, wollte eigentlich alle Teile mal durch zocken.


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. April 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Hab heute mit dem ersten Splinter Cell angefangen, und stell mich an wie das erste Auto . Ich hoffe mal Übung macht hier den Meister, wollte eigentlich alle Teile mal durch zocken.


 
Immer schön laaaaangsam vorgehen. Das Mausrad ist dein Freund


----------



## svd (9. April 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Hab heute mit dem ersten Splinter Cell angefangen, und stell mich an wie das erste Auto . Ich hoffe mal Übung macht hier den Meister, wollte eigentlich alle Teile mal durch zocken.


 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPMx86wXaKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shorty484 (9. April 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Immer schön laaaaangsam vorgehen. Das Mausrad ist dein Freund


 
Wird schon, bin nur etwas außer Übung. Hab SC das letzte mal vor acht Jahren gespielt


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. April 2014)

So, na denn zocken wir mal die dritte Episode The Wolf Among Us.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2014)

Tzz... Wer sich für *Castle of Illusion - mit Micky Maus* interessieren sollte, dem rate ich maximal 5 Euro dafür auszugeben.
Laut Steam habe ich keine 3 Stunden gebraucht um es durchzuspielen. Da war gar mein Söhnchen recht bedröppelt als es schon vorbei war.

Fazit:
Schöne Umsetzung, aber sehr magerer Umfang.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. April 2014)

So, mit *Tomb Raider (2013)* bin ich jetzt durch. Ist sicherlich kein Meilenstein, aber mir hat es definitiv Spaß gemacht. 

Was mir gefallen hat:
- Mit lt. Steam 14 Stunden Spielzeit ist es auch noch 6 bis 8 Stunden länger gewesen, als ich gehofft hatte. Alles in allem ein spektakulärer Actionfilm zum selbst mitspielen. 
- Charaktere waren teilweise zwar ein wenig überzeichnet, insgesamt aber doch recht glaubwürdig. Vor allem Lara wurde von Superwoman zu einem richtigen Menschen gemacht. Hollywood-Realismus halt
- Die Inszenierung der Zwischensequenzen war größtenteils auf Kino-Niveau
- Die Stealth-Elemente waren gut ins Spiel integriert und haben nicht genervt, wie es in so einigen anderen Actionspielen der Fall ist.
- Das Klettern hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht und war toll animiert

Dinge, die immer noch ok waren:
- Die Quicktime Events waren zwar nervig, wurden im Laufe des Spiels aber immer weniger, von daher konnte ich gut damit leben.
- Grafisch sieht das Spiel auf den ersten Blick erstmal richtig gut aus, aber gerade in offeneren Gebieten merkt man, dass die Details in der Ferne doch ziemlich verloren gehen. Lara selbst dagegen ist grafisch nahezu auf CGI-Film-Niveau dargestellt, andere NPCs können da nicht ganz mithalten, sehen aber auch nicht übel aus.
- Die deutsche Synchronisation war generell gut, hat aber das gleiche Problem wie die meisten Spiele: Man hatte oft das Gefühl, die Sprecher wussten gar nicht, in welcher Situation der Charakter gerade war.
- Das Crafting war eine nette Idee, aber ich hätte mir stattdessen einfach mehr Waffentypen gewünscht.
- Lara hätte die letzten 1 bis 2 Stunden vor Schluss des Spiels mehrfach  die Gelegenheit gehabt, einen wichtigen Feind schon vorzeitig zu  erledigen, das Spiel hat dies aber nicht erlaubt. Aus Gründen der Story-Dramatik kann ich aber damit leben, auch wenn es unlogisch war.

Was mir nicht so gefallen hat: 
- Es gab zwar einige offene(re) Gebiete zu erforschen und auch ein paar ganz nette Physikrätsel (die Grabkammern), aber insgesamt kann das Spiel in Sachen Komplexität bei Level- und Rätseldesign den ersten Tomb Raider Teilen nicht annähernd das Wasser reichen. 
- Ab der zweiten Hälfte des Spiels gab es zu viele Massenschlachten. Mir wären weniger Kämpfe bzw. Kämpfe mit weniger, dafür stärkeren Gegnern wesentlich lieber gewesen, als das Alle-20-Meter-eine-neue-Gegnerwelle-auslösen

Fazit: Ein anspruchsloser, aber spektakulärer Actionknaller, der für eine unerwartet lange Zeit eine unerwartete Menge Spaß bereitet.


----------



## Kaisan (10. April 2014)

Habe endlich angefangen, The Whispered World aus dem Hause Daedalic nachzuholen, und muss sagen: Die Atmosphäre ist super, die Charaktere wie gewohnt eine Wucht und der Humor durchweg gelungen. Freu mich schon umso mehr auf den Nachfolger


----------



## shippy74 (11. April 2014)

Ich hab mir heute Red Dead Redemption gekauft. Der erste Eindruck nach 20 min ist schon mal Positiv, bin gespannt wie lange mich das Game Fesselt, bin ja normal nicht so der Western Fan.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. April 2014)

*Far Cry 3* - Shooter-Technisch ein Top-Spiel und ich habe viel Spaß, auch wenn Shooter inzwischen einiges bieten müssen, um mich bei der Stange zu halten. Hier ist es eben die offene Spielwelt, das spaßige Gunplay und die Rollenspiel-Elemente. Abgesehen davon habe ich aber keine große Lust dazu, sämtliche Nebenmissionen, etwa die Supply Runs, zu erledigen, sämtliche Gegenstände zu craften oder gar alle Funktürme zu finden. Bin nun 14 Stunden drin, habe gerade Vaas erledigt und habe immernoch meinen Spaß. Denke aber, dass ich nach dem Abspann auch fertig bin und mich nicht sonderlich mit der Komplettierung aufhalte. Achso, die Story ist natürlich belanglos, die Charaktere außer Vaas und einige andere Psychopathen uninteressant und der Soundtrack geht mir mit seinen Dubstep-Anleihen hart auf die Eier. Nicht allzu schlimm, aber da bin ich allergisch. 

Nebenbei spiele ich auch *Human Revolution: Director's Cut*, muss endlich nochmal das Awakening-Addon zu *Dragon Age: Origins* beenden und *L.A. Noir*, das ich seit Monaten nicht gespielt habe, dürfte auch gern mal von der Platte, aber leider reißt es mich gerade gar nicht dazu, es weiterzuspielen...

Achja, und *Gothic* habe ich nochmal nach vielen Jahren angefangen.


----------



## Kaisan (11. April 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heute Red Dead Redemption gekauft. Der erste Eindruck nach 20 min ist schon mal Positiv, bin gespannt wie lange mich das Game Fesselt, bin ja normal nicht so der Western Fan.


 
Egal, ob du nun Western-Fan bist oder nicht: Red Dead Redemption wird dich auf jeden Fall fesseln, wenn du nur im Entferntesten etwas mit Open-World-Spielen im Rockstar-Stil anfangen kannst


----------



## legion333 (11. April 2014)

Gerade _Mass Effect 1_ zum zweiten Mal durchgespielt. Muss wirklich sagen, die Story und die Inszenierung gefallen mir echt gut, besonders wirken die Reaper - im Vergleich zu den späteren Teilen - noch wie eine wirklich unaufhaltsame Gefahr.
Hat schon Spaß gemacht, aber gerade die technischen Mängel haben den dann doch getrübt. Ständig nachladende Texturen, die zum großen Teil wirklich verdammt mies aussehen, waren schon nervig genug. Aber dass große Teile der Endsequenz matschig komprimierte, niedrig aufgelöste Videos waren, hat dann doch sehr gestört, hätte man sich da für den PC mehr Mühe gegeben, wäre das ganze wohl eindrucksvoller gewesen. 
Vom Gameplay her fand ich es auch okay, Dank den vielen Upgrades und Modifikationen für Shepards Ausrüstung konnte es doch motivieren, solang es dauerte ( ~20 Stunden ). Von den doch ziemlich unspektakulären Nebenquests musste ich auch nicht allzu viele machen, wurde schon so mit XP zugeschmissen und musste an keiner einzigen Stelle etwas kaufen, der Loot reichte immer locker aus.
Der erste Durchgang ist jetzt mindestens über 1 1/2 Jahre her gewesen, also hatte ich alles nicht mehr so im Gedächtnis. Muss aber auch so gemacht werden finde ich, zweimal direkt hintereinander durchspielen würde wohl recht eintönig werden.
Jetzt wird erstmal sofort _Mass Effect 2_ angeworfen


----------



## Tabascco (12. April 2014)

Noch paar Mails beantworten und dann geht's ab zu CreepTD ... wird mal wieder Zeit x)


----------



## shippy74 (12. April 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Egal, ob du nun Western-Fan bist oder nicht: Red Dead Redemption wird dich auf jeden Fall fesseln, wenn du nur im Entferntesten etwas mit Open-World-Spielen im Rockstar-Stil anfangen kannst


 

Ja die Offene Welt hat was, ich komm garnicht weiter weil ich immer irgendwo was am schauen/retten oder jagen bin, ist wirklich grandios umgesetz. Überall Nebenaufgaben und dann die ganzen Tiere die man Jagen kann. Ich schätze das wird wieder so ein 100 Stunden Spiel wo ich jeden cm der Welt Ausreize. 

@dsr
FC3 ist Spitze,aber tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und Sammel die Relikte und Briefe, zum einen bekommst du so einzigartige Waffen, die mehr als nur gut Aussehen und zum anderen kommst du an Orte die du so nicht finden bzw nicht sehen würdest. Ich hab FC3 drei mal gespielt und 2 mal hab ich alles gesammelt was ging und auch alles Freigeschaltet. Geht zwar echt ne Menge Zeit drauf aber rechnet sich in meinen Augen voll.


----------



## UruKaY (12. April 2014)

Zurzeit wieder Fallout: New Vegas, Bioshock Infinite, DayZ, LoL, Borderlands 2 und gestern mal wieder TES: Skyrim gestartet  lohnt sich das Online game? Hab ja gehört monatliche Kosten.....


----------



## Neawoulf (12. April 2014)

Gestern kam der neue *Assetto Corsa* 2-Wochen-Patch raus und neben zwei neuen Autos (Lotus Evora GTC und GX) gibt es endlich den Spielmodus "Rennwochenende". Das heißt: Einstellbare Längen für Training, Qualifying und das Rennen selbst (leider max. 10 Runden) ... langsam fängt das Spiel an, auch ein richtig gutes Rennspiel zu werden, anstatt einfach nur Freude beim Runden drehen zu erzeugen. Auch die KI wird langsam erträglicher, auch wenn ich Schwierigkeiten habe, den richtigen Schwierigkeitsgrad für mich zu finden.

Was jetzt vor allem stört: Es gibt keine Anzeige, die die Restzeit für Training und Qualifying zeigt und auch keinen "weiter zum nächsten Tag"-Button. Wenn ich z. B. 30 Minuten für's Qualifying eingestellt habe und nach 15 Minuten eine richtig gute Zeit hingelegt habe, muss ich trotzdem die restlichen 15 Minuten abwarten, bis es weiter zum Rennen geht.

Ebenfalls nervig: Im Rennen ist die KI erträglicher geworden, eine eigene Trainings- und Qualifying-KI gibt es aber leider noch nicht. Das bedeutet, wenn ich im Qualifying gerade aus der Box fahre, will ich erstmal bis zum Beginn der schnellen Runde Reifen und Tank schonen und fahre daher langsamer und halte mich von der Ideallinie fern. Wenn ich dann auf einer Geraden einen schnellen KI-Fahrer vorbei lassen will, mich ganz an den Rand der Strecke dränge usw., dann überholt er nicht ... er bremst ab, dessen Kollegen auch usw. und es bildet sich ein riesiger Stau, obwohl mehr als genug Platz für alle zum Überholen da ist. Aber ich bin mir sicher, daran wird noch gearbeitet, immerhin ist der Modus gerade erst neu dazugekommen.


----------



## Monalye (13. April 2014)

Also ich muss sagen, das ich vom 2. DLC zu Infinite total enttäuscht bin. Ich will nicht als Elizabeth herumrennen, das ist nicht Bioshock. Ich spiel das jetzt gar nicht mehr fertig, nach einer knappen Stunde reicht es mir eigentlich endgültig, ich hau das von der Festplatte. Zum Glück hatte ich den Saisonpass, hätte mir der Mist 15 Euro gekostet würde ich


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, das ich vom 2. DLC zu Infinite total enttäuscht bin. Ich will nicht als Elizabeth herumrennen, das ist nicht Bioshock. Ich spiel das jetzt gar nicht mehr fertig, nach einer knappen Stunde reicht es mir eigentlich endgültig, ich hau das von der Festplatte. Zum Glück hatte ich den Saisonpass, hätte mir der Mist 15 Euro gekostet würde ich


 
Mal wieder wird mir bewusst, dass wir zwei völlig unterschiedliche Geschmäcker haben, was Spiele angeht. Gerade mit Elizabeth fand ich das Spiel klasse und deutlich besser als Teil 1, besonders das Schleichen hat mir einen Heidenspaß gemacht. Und wieso ist das nicht Bioshock? Verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Liegt's wirklich nur an der Hauptfigur?

Ich hab versucht, Dark Souls 2 zu spielen (PC-Version), aber es ist halt doch ein bisschen schwer und frustrierend für Deppen wie mich. Mal schauen, ob ich weiter mache, der Anfang ist zumindest etwas einsteigerfreundlicher als Teil 1.

Nebenbei hab ich noch ein anderes Rollenspiel gespielt, das ich hier nicht nennen darf. Sagen wir mal, es gehört zu einer Reihe, die ich sehr gerne mag, und dessen dritter Teil sich gerade in Entwicklung befindet. Das ist glaube ich unvergänglich genug, gibt ja derzeit genug Auswahl


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, das ich vom 2. DLC zu Infinite total enttäuscht bin. Ich will nicht als Elizabeth herumrennen, das ist nicht Bioshock.


 
WTF?
Der zweite DLC ist so großartig und viel mehr Bioshock, weil es wirklich unglaubliche Verbindungen zum ersten Bioshock herstellt.
Noch heute qualmt mir das Hirn, wenn ich drüber nachdenke.


----------



## Monalye (13. April 2014)

Vielleicht ist auch schuld, das ich mich im Vorfeld überhaupt nicht mit dem Inhalt des 2. DLC befasst habe und völlig unvorbereitet war, als ich anfangs Elizabeth war. Ich hab tatsächlich noch vermutet, das das eventuell nur der Anfang wäre und dann würde ich als Booker übernehmen, oder so... aber dem war nicht so. Wäre ich darauf vorbereitet gewesen, das das eben beim 2. Teil so ist, wäre ich vielleicht auch anders da rangegangen. 
Sicher war es Bioshock, die Waffen, die Kräfte, die Stadt... aber wahrscheinlich liegt es tatsächlich an der Spielfigur, die ich war...


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist auch schuld, das ich mich im Vorfeld überhaupt nicht mit dem Inhalt des 2. DLC befasst habe und völlig unvorbereitet war, als ich anfangs Elizabeth war. Ich hab tatsächlich noch vermutet, das das eventuell nur der Anfang wäre und dann würde ich als Booker übernehmen, oder so... aber dem war nicht so. Wäre ich darauf vorbereitet gewesen, das das eben beim 2. Teil so ist, wäre ich vielleicht auch anders da rangegangen.
> Sicher war es Bioshock, die Waffen, die Kräfte, die Stadt... aber wahrscheinlich liegt es tatsächlich an der Spielfigur, die ich war...


 
Du erinnerst dich aber schon an das Ende von Teil 1 des DLC? Was hast du denn gedacht, wie es weitergehen würde?


----------



## Enisra (13. April 2014)

*räusper*
No Spoilers!


----------



## Bonkic (13. April 2014)

gerade mit *tomb raider (2013)* fertiggeworden.
wurde laut steam 11 h sehr gut unterhalten. 
auf jeden fall eine empfehlung wert, wenn man mit vereinzelten qtes und cineastischer inszenierung kein problem hat. 

edit: 
ach so; die paar trial & error-passagen sind noch (negativ) zu erwähnen.
eigentlich was, was mich komplett zur weißglut bringt - in tomb raider isses aber grad noch auszuhalten, da sie a) eher selten vorkopmmen und b) recht schnell zu meistern sind.


----------



## Monalye (13. April 2014)

Spoiler



ach ja, Booker ist ja Comstock und wurde aufgespießt...



Aber irgendwie ist mir die Story auch zu verwirrend, denn im 2. DLC redet Booker wieder von irgendwoher, im Grunde blick ich da auch gar nicht mehr richtig durch. Ich bin auch ehrlichgesagt nicht so auf Story fixiert und höre deshalb auch nur mit einem halben Ohr hin, oder klicke Cutszenes weg, wann immer es möglich ist, bei Infinite hab ich dadurch wohl den Faden komplett verloren


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> denn im 2. DLC redet Booker wieder von irgendwoher





Spoiler



Das findet alles nur in Elizabeths Unterbewustsein statt.





Monalye schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ehrlichgesagt nicht so auf Story fixiert und höre deshalb auch nur mit einem halben Ohr hin, oder klicke Cutszenes weg, wann immer es möglich ist


 
Dann bist du aber ehrlich gesagt bei einem Spiel wie Bioshock Infinite völlig fehl am Platze.
Denn bei dem Spiel ist die Story der Star.


----------



## legion333 (13. April 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab versucht, Dark Souls 2 zu spielen (PC-Version)


 
 Will auch! Sofort!  Aber ich kann es ja erst ab dem 25. spielen... am letzten Ferientag. Gut, wahrscheinlich besser so, hab noch eine Facharbeit zu schreiben 
Zum Thema: Habe bisher ~10 Stunden Mass Effect 2 gespielt. Die vielen Vereinfachungen stoßen mir doch schon übel auf. Auch das "Planeten scannen"-Minispiel ist echt nervig, macht auch von der Spiellogik her keinen Sinn, dass ein kleines Schiff dutzende Planeten 'abernten' muss. Dafür fühlt es sich etwas dynamischer und generell 'neuer' an, aber das sollte bei einem Nachfolger auch selbstverständlich sein. Mal abwarten, was das noch so bringt.


----------



## chbdiablo (13. April 2014)

Hab wegen der vierten Staffel endlich mal angefangen, das Game of Thrones RPG zu spielen. Doofe Technik, guter Inhalt bisher. Aber wenn das Spiel wirklich 30 Stunden geht, wie man so liest, dann ist das doch eher eine Qual denke ich..


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2014)

Während ich weiterhin an *Mark of the Ninja* und *Papers, please* dran bin, habe ich meinem Sohn zuliebe *Rayman 3* auf die Platte gehauen. Mit *Rayman Legends* waren wir ja komplett durch, da gibt es nichts Neues mehr zu entdecken.

Der letzte 3D-Vertreter der gelenklosen Riesennase macht noch genauso viel Spaß wie vor geschätzen 8 Jahren, als ich es zuletzt angefasst habe. Die deutsche Lokalisation ist natürlich pure Geschmackssache, aber ich störe mich kaum an den sinnfreien Kommentaren von Gildo Horn alias Globox. Finde es sogar recht witzig, aber ansonsten bin ich doch froh, dass Ubisoft in der Regel zur serientypischen Fantasiesprache greift. Mehr braucht diese nicht.

Was mich etwas wundert: Ich habe die Kamerasteuerung nicht ganz so nervig in Erinnerung behalten wie ich es jetzt verspüre. Oder ich habs es über die Jahre erfolgreich verdrängt...


----------



## Enisra (14. April 2014)

ich glaube ja, dass das verdrängt hast
viele vergessen ja oft die schlechten Sachen von Früher, siehe Star Trek TOS wo die Abrahmsverse-Flamer so u.a. die _Komplette _Dritte Staffel verdrängt haben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube ja, dass das verdrängt hast
> viele vergessen ja oft die schlechten Sachen von Früher, siehe Star Trek TOS wo die Abrahmsverse-Flamer so u.a. die _Komplette _Dritte Staffel verdrängt haben


 

Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich Altes nicht zwingend huldige. Rayman 3 war im Vergleich zu Teil 2 (ein toller 3D-Einstand übrigens) etwas schwächer, das ich als großer Anhänger der Serie selbst offen zugeben, widerum halte ich den jüngsten Ableger Legends für das wirklich beste Rayman das Ubi bisher rausgebracht hat.

Aber jeder Teil, auch die Alten, spielen sich gut.


----------



## Shorty484 (14. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich Altes nicht zwingend huldige. Rayman 3 war im Vergleich zu Teil 2 (ein toller 3D-Einstand übrigens) etwas schwächer, das ich als großer Anhänger der Serie selbst offen zugeben, widerum halte ich den jüngsten Ableger Legends für das wirklich beste Rayman das Ubi bisher rausgebracht hat.
> 
> Aber jeder Teil, auch die Alten, spielen sich gut.


 
Oh, die 3D Raymans, ich erinnere mich. Zwei kaputte Controller, hoher Blutdruck und ein sofortiger Verkauf im Gebrauchtladen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Oh, die 3D Raymans, ich erinnere mich. Zwei kaputte Controller, hoher Blutdruck und ein sofortiger Verkauf im Gebrauchtladen


 Rayman 2 war doch ein ziemlich frustfreier Titel. Da hat man noch auf eine automatische Kameraführung gesetzt, die auch funktionierte. Die manuelle Kamera in Teil 3 dagegen ist in der Tat ein Krampf.


----------



## Enisra (14. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich Altes nicht zwingend huldige. Rayman 3 war im Vergleich zu Teil 2 (ein toller 3D-Einstand übrigens) etwas schwächer, das ich als großer Anhänger der Serie selbst offen zugeben, widerum halte ich den jüngsten Ableger Legends für das wirklich beste Rayman das Ubi bisher rausgebracht hat.
> 
> Aber jeder Teil, auch die Alten, spielen sich gut.


 
sicher, die Spiele sind ansich schon gut, sonst würde man sich ja nicht unbedingt an die erinnern, aber man vergisst halt auch extrem viele unzulänglichkeiten, ähnlich der TOS Folge Bele jagd Lokai, wo viele nur die Anti Kriegs Botschaft sehen, aber verdrängen das die Besatzung eher Bele zugetragen ist, weil der angebliche Autorität vorweißt oder die Punkte das wenn Frauen eine äußerung machen das etwas seltsames passiert ist (wie das auf einmal der Captain im Quartier erscheint) das als Hysterie abgetan wird, macht aber ein der Männchen die äußerung wird dem instant geglaubt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> sicher, die Spiele sind ansich schon gut, sonst würde man sich ja nicht unbedingt an die erinnern, aber man vergisst halt auch extrem viele unzulänglichkeiten, ähnlich der TOS Folge Bele jagd Lokai, wo viele nur die Anti Kriegs Botschaft sehen, aber verdrängen das die Besatzung eher Bele zugetragen ist, weil der angebliche Autorität vorweißt oder die Punkte das wenn Frauen eine äußerung machen das etwas seltsames passiert ist (wie das auf einmal der Captain im Quartier erscheint) das als Hysterie abgetan wird, macht aber ein der Männchen die äußerung wird dem instant geglaubt


 In der Tat konnte Staffel 3 in der Summe nicht mit den vorherigen Season standhalten, aber gerade besagte Episode fand ich richtig toll. Nicht nur die Anti-Kriegsbotschaft, auch das vordergründige Thema der Zwei-Klassengesellschaft, der Rassismus (im Bezug mit der unterschiedlichen "Hautfarbe" schwarz-weiss zu weiss-schwarz sogar ausgesprochen einfach und clever zugleich verdeutlicht), der kämpferische Widerstand von Lokais Volk und das grausame Resultat des Krieges... Eine meiner Lieblingsfolgen.


----------



## Enisra (14. April 2014)

sicher, auch The Tholian Web war gut, aber beide Folgen hatten wie Rayman so diese _kleinen _unzulänglichkeiten


----------



## Lukecheater (16. April 2014)

Gestern hab ich *Max Payne 3* angefangen was schonmal sehr vielversprechend ausschaut und heute hab ich dann mal noch in *Lego Marvel Super Heroes *reingeschaut, was in der Midweek Madness bei Steam ja nur 5€ atm kostet und das sieht auch ganz witzig aus.


----------



## Sanador (17. April 2014)

Ich hab mir aus Neugierde den Shooter Legendary bei Steam gekauft.
Sagen wir mal so, dass Spiel hat zumindest ein interessantes Szenario, alles andere ist eher unterer Durchschnitt.
Kurios ist nur, dass das Spiel automatisch beim Booten des Betriebssystem startet und das auch noch ohne Steam.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ich hab mir aus Neugierde den Shooter Legendary bei Steam gekauft.
> Sagen wir mal so, dass Spiel hat zumindest ein interessantes Szenario, alles andere ist eher unterer Durchschnitt.
> Kurios ist nur, dass das Spiel automatisch beim Booten des Betriebssystem startet und das auch noch ohne Steam.


 Ready to play. ^^


----------



## Chemenu (17. April 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ich hab mir aus Neugierde den Shooter Legendary bei Steam gekauft.
> Sagen wir mal so, dass Spiel hat zumindest ein interessantes Szenario, alles andere ist eher unterer Durchschnitt.
> Kurios ist nur, dass das Spiel automatisch beim Booten des Betriebssystem startet und das auch noch ohne Steam.


 Sag mir dass Du die Box der Pandora nicht geöffnet hast!


----------



## golani79 (17. April 2014)

Habe letztens Tearaway auf der Vita durchgespielt - war Mal etwas anderes und wirklich schön gemacht!

Ansonsten je nach Zeit TESO, D3, oder halt auf Konsolen div. Spiele.


----------



## Sanador (17. April 2014)

It's not a bug it's a feature...oder so ähnlich! 
Fast hätte ich es noch vergessen, das Spiel ruckelt auch, da das Programm die Logitech Gaming Software nicht mag.
Ein wahres Meisterwerk der Programmierkunst!


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2014)

mich hat irgendwie die Lust gepackt, nach ... zuviel Skyrim und dem buggen des letzten Erfolges, mal alle Cities in Motion Erfolge zu holen und die übersehen Mission der einzelnen Städte nachzuholen
10 in Berlin un 6 in Wien fehlen noch und ja, irgendwie hats mich halt wieder gepackt, wobei ich glaube danach vielleicht erster mal mit Teil 2 weiter mache, das halt leider nicht ganz so toll ist wie der erste und an DLCeteritis krankt


----------



## Monalye (17. April 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ich hab mir aus Neugierde den Shooter Legendary bei Steam gekauft.
> Sagen wir mal so, dass Spiel hat zumindest ein interessantes Szenario, alles andere ist eher unterer Durchschnitt.
> Kurios ist nur, dass das Spiel automatisch beim Booten des Betriebssystem startet und das auch noch ohne Steam.



Na Gott sei Dank noch jemand, bei dem das so ist... meine erste Handlung am PC nach dem Hochfahren ist prinzipiell erst mal Legendary abzuwürgen. Ich hab auch schon unter msconfig den Systemstart durchsucht... aber da ist das auch nicht zu finden... keine Ahnung warum das beim Rauffahren immer startet... vielleicht weiß es hier wer?


----------



## chbdiablo (17. April 2014)

Ich fand Legendary ganz ok. Das Autostart-Problem hatte ich nicht, der Ursprung davon ist aber anscheindend Logitech Hardware. Ihr habt vermutlich ein G15 oder so eine ähnliche Tastatur, in deren Software das Spiel auf Autostart gestellt ist.


----------



## Monalye (17. April 2014)

Oha... auf die Tastatur wäre ich nicht gekommen, stimmt, ich hab' eine G15


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. April 2014)

Crysis 3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2014)

*Mark of the Ninja* geschafft. Sehr gutes Gameplay, ausreichend spannend trotz belangloser Story. 

Eben die erste halbe Stunde von *Far Cry *3 gespielt. Grafisch ein ziemlicher Hammer, und die Synchro... 
Wenn die Konkurrenz bloss auch solche Top-Lokalisationen bieten würde, Ubisoft ist bei nahezu jedem ihrer Spiele unschlagbar in dieser Hinsicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Crysis 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Meine Fresse, DAS nenne ich mal HD-Grafik. Mit welchem FPS-Wert läuft das bei so überwiegend ?


----------



## legion333 (18. April 2014)

Gerade _Mass Effect 2_ beendet. An sich sehr solide, aber trotzdem hat mir der stärkere RPG-Fokus im ersten Spiel deutlich besser gefallen. Das Inventar zB hab ich wirklich vermisst. Hatte aber auf jeden Fall auch seine Momente:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. April 2014)

Ich habe mir gerade Stalker: Call of Pripyat auf Bundle Stars gekauft. Hätte ich auch voll Bock drauf, aber ich muss mich dann doch selbst zügeln und erstmal *Far Cry 3* beenden. Danach spiele ich dann entweder Stalker oder Metro: Last Light. Call of Pripyat habe ich nun auch nur gekauft, weil es auf Steam recht selten reduziert erscheint.


----------



## Crysisheld (18. April 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade Stalker: Call of Pripyat auf Bundle Stars gekauft. Hätte ich auch voll Bock drauf, aber ich muss mich dann doch selbst zügeln und erstmal *Far Cry 3* beenden. Danach spiele ich dann entweder Stalker oder Metro: Last Light. Call of Pripyat habe ich nun auch nur gekauft, weil es auf Steam recht selten reduziert erscheint.



Sehr gute Wahl dsr159. Ich spiele auch gerade Stalker wieder mal. Die Grafik sieht heute noch Bombe aus und ich habe noch kein Spiel gesehen, was schönere Skyboxen auf den Monitor zaubert...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. April 2014)

Ich versuche über die freien Tage mal ein wenig den Pile of Shame abzubauen und habe jetzt mit *The Whispered World* angefangen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. April 2014)

Ich hab mal wieder mit* Dark Souls* angefangen, um mich quasi für Teil 2 warm zu spielen. Bin gerade in der Schandstadt


----------



## legion333 (19. April 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder mit* Dark Souls* angefangen, um mich quasi für Teil 2 warm zu spielen. Bin gerade in der Schandstadt


 
Ich hab vorhin auch nochmal einen Durchgang gestartet, für das letzte Mal aber auf Soul Level 1  Überraschend einfach bisher, aber ok, bin noch nicht bei O&S angekommen. Vor denen hab ich Angst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (19. April 2014)

Ich lade schon den ganzen gestrigen Tag Fan-Grafiken für den Football Manager 2014 runter. Logos und Trikots habe ich jetzt, fehlen nur noch die restlichen Spielerfotos. Dann kann ich mich endlich auch mal dem Spiel an sich widmen 

Nebenbei habe ich endlich mal mit Shadowrun Returns angefangen. Netter Story-Einstieg, obwohl das Szenario für mich ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Mark of the Ninja* geschafft. Sehr gutes Gameplay, ausreichend spannend trotz belangloser Story.



Ich fand das Spiel auch geil. Habs aber nicht beendet. 



> Eben die erste halbe Stunde von *Far Cry *3 gespielt. Grafisch ein ziemlicher Hammer, und die Synchro...



 Yeah! "Lauf, Forrest, Lauf!" 




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, DAS nenne ich mal HD-Grafik. Mit welchem FPS-Wert läuft das bei so überwiegend ?


 
Fast durchgehend 60 fps. Ab und zu rutscht es mal auf 50-45 runter. Sind aber "nur" hohe Details, keine sehr hohen. Und ich hab nur sehr wenig AA drin. Das frisst bei mir die meiste Leistung.


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich lade schon den ganzen gestrigen Tag Fan-Grafiken für den Football Manager 2014 runter. Logos und Trikots habe ich jetzt, fehlen nur noch die restlichen Spielerfotos. Dann kann ich mich endlich auch mal dem Spiel an sich widmen



 du wirst doch nicht etwa urherberrechtlich geschütztes material herunterladen und im spiel verwenden wollen?


----------



## Peter Bathge (19. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du wirst doch nicht etwa urherberrechtlich geschütztes material herunterladen und im spiel verwenden wollen?


----------



## svd (19. April 2014)

Ja, da arbeitet anscheinend jemand aushilfsweise bei EA und werkelt schon am "Football Manager 2015"...

Zwischen Arbeit und Schlafen hab ich es geschafft, "To the Moon" dazwischenzuquetschen. Was soll ich sagen, ich hasse das Spiel.
Genau wie jeden Film, der meine betazoide Seite anspricht und mich für einen Moment lang beinahe menschlich wirken lässt. 

Ein liebes "Spiel". Und ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür, das ich jederzeit bereit bin, Gameplay zu Gunsten der Geschichte zu opfern.
Ich sehe Computerspiele iA., wie sie sind. Du fährst mit dem Eingabegerät deiner Wahl auf dem Schirm herum und klickst Dinge an.
Also gebt mir besser einen verdammt guten Grund, dies für einen längeren Zeitraum zu tun. 

Naja, wie's halt ist. Unterhaltung muss keine gute Geschichte haben, eine gute Geschichte muss nicht unterhaltsam sein.


----------



## PcJuenger (20. April 2014)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich die letzten anderthalb Wochen eigentlich überhaupt kein Spiel gestartet habe. Weiß auch nicht genau warum, vielleicht keine Zeit, aber mir fehlt auch irgendwie die Lust dazu...dabei würde Dark Souls noch darauf warten, vor Teil 2 durchgespielt zu werden


----------



## MisterSmith (20. April 2014)

Bin kein Fan von Dark Souls, da mir die Welt zu leer ist, aber es gibt ein paar Aspekte die ich mir in anderen Spielen wünschen würde, wie z. B. den folgenden optionalen "Lösungsweg" (Achtung, großer *Spoiler* im Video):
15 Mysteries You Didn't Know About Dark Souls? - YouTube


----------



## Neawoulf (20. April 2014)

Hab jetzt endlich mit der zweiten Episode von *Baphomets Fluch 5* angefangen. Sieht soweit gut aus, vor allem kommt man endlich mal aus Paris und London raus (Teil 1 und 2 hatten in meiner Erinnerung irgendwie mehr Abwechslung zu bieten, was Reiseziele angeht). Mal schauen, was in Episode 2 noch so alles kommt. Bin erst am Anfang,



Spoiler



gerade an der Ziege vorbei


 




Crysisheld schrieb:


> Sehr gute Wahl dsr159. Ich spiele auch gerade Stalker wieder mal. Die Grafik sieht heute noch Bombe aus und ich habe noch kein Spiel gesehen, was schönere Skyboxen auf den Monitor zaubert...


 
Zum Thema Stalker: Mich begeistert auch heute noch die Licht- und Schattendynamik und die sehr bedrückende, realistische Farbpalette. Das Spiel steht bei mir auf der Warteliste, denn in Kürze erscheint das hier:

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha mod - Mod DB

Das Original Stalker, wie es damals angeblich geplant war, mit massivem Content- und Technikzuwachs und dazu auch noch kostenlos als Standalone Mod. Mir jucken schon die Finger


----------



## legion333 (20. April 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Bin kein Fan von Dark Souls, da mir die Welt zu leer ist


 
So ist es ja gedacht, von der Story her. Kann ich aber gut nachvollziehen, dass das nicht jedem zusagt 

Ich habe gestern Nacht noch mit _Mass Effect 3_ angefangen. Fühlt sich vom Gameplay her schon wieder besser als ME2 an, aber mir kommt es so vor, dass man ein Stück weniger Entscheidungsfreiheit bei den Dialogen hat. Das neue Planeten-(bzw. hier eher Systeme)-Scannen ist auch nicht sonderlich gelungen, find ich. Mal schauen, was es noch zu bieten hat, hab ja noch nicht lang gespielt.


----------



## MisterSmith (20. April 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> So ist es ja gedacht, von der Story her. Kann ich aber gut nachvollziehen, dass das nicht jedem zusagt


Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass dies vor allem praktische Gründe waren, aber belassen wir es dabei, ich will niemandem einen möglicherweise falschen Eindruck von mir vermitteln und dadurch zu unrecht die Vorfreude auf etwas verderben.


----------



## legion333 (20. April 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass dies vor allem praktische Gründe waren, aber belassen wir es dabei, ich will niemandem einen möglicherweise falschen Eindruck von mir vermitteln und dadurch zu unrecht die Vorfreude auf etwas verderben.


 
Naja, FromSoftware macht sich eine Menge Gedanken, wie sie die Welt aufbauen. Ob das jetzt gerade wegen der Story so aussieht oder   andere Gründe hat, kann wohl kein außenstehender sagen. Aber es passt eben zusammen, das Land ist wegen dem Fluch so gut wie tot, da gibt es nicht mehr allzu viel. Weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob du damit nur die Dichte an (neutralen, freundlichen) NPCs meinst, aber ich finde diese einsame Atmosphäre, die dadurch entsteht, super.


----------



## MisterSmith (20. April 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Naja, FromSoftware macht sich eine Menge Gedanken, wie sie die Welt aufbauen. Ob das jetzt gerade wegen der Story so aussieht oder   andere Gründe hat, kann wohl kein außenstehender sagen. Aber es passt eben zusammen, das Land ist wegen dem Fluch so gut wie tot, da gibt es nicht mehr allzu viel. Weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob du damit nur die Dichte an (neutralen, freundlichen) NPCs meinst, aber ich finde diese einsame Atmosphäre, die dadurch entsteht, super.


Die Lets Plays von Dark Souls sind eine der wenigen bei denen ich Vorspule und dies hat den Grund der langen Laufwege ohne das etwas passiert und die meine ich.

Aber warten wir einfach ab und schauen ob FromSoftware dies zukünftig beibehalten wird. War jetzt mehr als ich sagen wollte, aber du hast mich dazu genötigt.


----------



## legion333 (20. April 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die Lets Plays von Dark Souls sind eine der wenigen bei denen ich Vorspule und dies hat den Grund der langen Laufwege ohne das etwas passiert und die meine ich.


 
Also mich haben die nie gestört, weil so wirklich lange Wege sind da auch nicht. Gut, ist aber auch ein Unterschied ob man zuschaut oder selbst spielt. Und wenn man schwer beladen und langsam ist dauert das auch noch deutlich länger, da ich aber immer nur mit leichter oder gar keiner (  ) Rüstung durchs Spiel laufe, geht das immer ganz schnell


----------



## MisterSmith (20. April 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Also mich haben die nie gestört, weil so wirklich lange Wege sind da auch nicht. Gut, ist aber auch ein Unterschied ob man zuschaut oder selbst spielt. Und wenn man schwer beladen und langsam ist dauert das auch noch deutlich länger, da ich aber immer nur mit leichter oder gar keiner (  ) Rüstung durchs Spiel laufe, geht das immer ganz schnell


Hier nur mal als Beispiel, über eine halbe Minute Laufweg und eine schwere Rüstung trägt er auch nicht. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLcR3HuXocw&index=85&list=PLZWI6ceTs4I33EYj3rpvkjitwb8fJE32T


----------



## legion333 (20. April 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Hier nur mal als Beispiel, über eine halbe Minute Laufweg und eine schwere Rüstung trägt er auch nicht.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLcR3HuXocw&index=85&list=PLZWI6ceTs4I33EYj3rpvkjitwb8fJE32T


 
Ja gut, das ist tatsächlich einer der längeren Wege. So häufig sind die aber auch nicht, wobei man klar sieht, dass das Niveau von dem Gebiet im Video (also die Dämonen-Ruinen und Izalith) nicht ganz mit dem Rest des Spiels mithalten kann, wahrscheinlich wurde die Zeit am Ende knapp. Sowohl vom Leveldesign als auch von den Bossen her.


----------



## MisterSmith (20. April 2014)

Ist relativ am Anfang ab 8:12 eine halbe Minute Laufweg.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ducvQM1X1zA&list=PLZWI6ceTs4I33EYj3rpvkjitwb8fJE32T

Und die Diskussion mit dem Backtracking hatten wir sowieso schon mal, du meintest ja nur wenn man stirbt, aber es heißt ja wohl nicht umsonst "Prepare to Die".

Aber schauen wir mal, vielleicht ist Dark Souls 2 was für mich. Okay, ich habe so viele LPs davon gesehen, wenn es auch für die PS4 kommt, werde ich es mir irgendwann auch kaufen.


----------



## legion333 (20. April 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ist relativ am Anfang ab 8:12 eine halbe Minute Laufweg.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ducvQM1X1zA&list=PLZWI6ceTs4I33EYj3rpvkjitwb8fJE32T
> 
> Und die Diskussion mit dem Backtracking hatten wir sowieso schon mal, du meintest ja nur wenn man stirbt, aber es heißt ja wohl nicht umsonst "Prepare to Die".
> ...


 
Da würde ich allerdings auch nicht außer Acht lassen, dass fast jedes Gebiet verbunden ist, irgendwie muss das ja auch gehen. Finde ich so besser gelöst als mit Ladebildschirmen. Aber gut, was man davon halten will ist Ansichtssache.

Aber warum auf eine (unwahrscheinliche) PS4-Version warten? Scheint doch gut auf PCs zu laufen  Wird es eh dann bald  wieder günstig bei einem Steam Sale geben.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. April 2014)

*Far Cry 3 durchgespielt.* 

Ich hatte dann besonders am Ende doch eine Menge Spaß mit dem Spiel. Rund 25 Stunden insgesamt. Far Cry 3 ist dann doch deutlich mehr nach meinem Geschmack als linear aufgebaute Skript-Shooter, die neben den Shooter-Mechaniken nicht viel zu bieten haben. Die sind in hier wirklich gelungen. Spielerisch würde ich am Shooter-Anteil nicht viel bemängeln. Doch etwas mehr Komplexität geht meiner Meinung nach immer. Stellenweise hat es mich sogar ein wenig an die Stalker-Reihe erinnert, durch das Waffen-Aufrüstungen und das Looting. Die Nebenmissionen und Aufgaben fand ich hingegen schwach. Schön, dass es überall etwas zu tun gibt, aber eigentlich auch immer nur dasselbe am laufenden Band. So hat man dann doch sehr schnell alles gesehen und der einzige Antrieb, wirklich jede kleine Aufgabe zu erledigen, ist eben der Drang, das Spiel zu komplettieren. 

Was die Handlung anbelangt, bin ich da zweigeteilt. Grundsätzlich solide für ein Spiel dieser Art, aber natürlich doch irgendwie arg belanglos. Also kein Argument für das Spiel. Was es gerettet hat, sind einige der Charaktere. Nicht der Protagonist und seine Freunde, die waren die schwächsten im Spiel, was sicherlich bedauerlich ist. Statt in Rückblenden die letzte Party-Nacht zu erleben, hätten die Entwickler mehr Arbeit in die Charakterzeichnung stecken sollen, insbesondere von Jason auf seiner Quest, ein Actionheld zu werden. 

Die Bösewichte, aber auch einige Nebencharaktere waren dagegen die richtigen Stars. Wenn auch genauso Klischee-beladen. Natürlich Vaas, wenn er auch leider zu wenig Screentime besaß und ich es schade finde, dass seine Geschichte mit Citra nur angedeutet, aber nicht beleuchtet wurde. Damit hätte man Vielschichtigkeit erzeugen können, statt einfach den Bösen nur seine bösen Dinge tun zu lassen, ohne weiter auf den Charakter dahinter einzugehen. Soweit scheinen Videospiele aber noch nicht zu sein, um Bösewichten mehr zu verleihen, als einfach nur ein Motiv für den Protagonisten, ihn zur Strecke bringen zu wollen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Hoyt ist ebenfalls ein Widersacher, dem ich gern gegenüberstand. Sam, den Verbündeten im zweiten Abschnitt, mochte ich ebenfalls, durch seinen deutschen Akzent und seine ruppige Art hatte er dann doch mehr menschliche Eigenschaften, als die meisten anderen Charaktere, die wie gesagt nicht einfach nur durch ihre Bösartigkeit einen Daseinsgrund im Spiel haben. 

Technisch gesehen gibt es nichts zu bemängelt. Es sieht fantastisch aus, der Sound ist gewaltig und positiv überrascht hat mich die Fahrphysik und die Gegner-K.I. Blöd, dass die Physikeffekte, konkret: Brandverhalten, im Vergleich zum Vorgänger zurückgeschraubt wurde. Kontrolliert Feuer zu legen klappt zwar noch immer, ist aber nicht mehr so imposant wie in Far Cry 2. Die Insel ist nett, hat mir dann aber doch zu wenig markante Merkmale. Besonders die Südinsel ist vergleichsweise karg und langweilig. Außerdem hätte ich mir mehr Innenareale auf beengtem Raum gewünscht. Hätte die K.I. aber wohl vor eine Hürde gestellt, denn in Gebäuden haben sie sich zuweilen doch recht dumm angestellt.

Ich mochte das Spiel und hatte 25 Stunden meinen Spaß. Ich bezweifle aber, dass Far Cry 4, wenn es denn irgendwann kommt, alles besser machen kann. Die Charaktere waren für ein Spiel dieses Genres vergleichbar stark, Vaas müssen sie also Antagonisten erst mal überbieten. Sie können an der Handlung schrauben und ihr mehr Tiefe verleihen, hoffentlich vielschichtigere Charaktere zeichnen, doch fragt sich, ob da der Fokus liegen wird. Ich glaube nicht. Stattdessen werden vermutlich spielerisch ein paar Dinge konsequent verbessert und glänzen möchte man mit der Technik. Ein anderes Setting wäre nett. Mal was anderes, keine tropische Insel oder Afrika. Gibt sicherlich noch ein paar andere Szenarien...

Gutes Spiel, guter Shooter... aber jetzt zock ich glaub ich Stalker: Call of Pripyat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2014)

@dsr159

Da ich zufällig auch an FC3 dran bin:
Gibt es vielleicht eine Mod mit der man die Laustärke von Sprache, Sound und Musik getrennt regeln kann ? Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht was Ubisoft geritten hat uns solche Standard-Funktionen zu enthalten...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @dsr159
> 
> Da ich zufällig auch an FC3 dran bin:
> Gibt es vielleicht eine Mod mit der man die Laustärke von Sprache, Sound und Musik getrennt regeln kann ? Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht was Ubisoft geritten hat uns solche Standard-Funktionen zu enthalten...


 
Stimmt, das hat mich auch an einigen Stellen gestört. Auch die Soundqualität einiger Figuren, für die man Nebenaufträge ausführt, ist vergleichsweise schlecht und fällt damit negativ auf. Ich habe aber nur wenige davon gemacht, deshalb beachte ich es nicht weiter. 

Offenbar gibt es einen Nexus für Far Cry 3. Vielleicht findest du da etwas: Far Cry 3 Nexus - mods and community


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hat mich auch an einigen Stellen gestört. Auch die Soundqualität einiger Figuren, für die man Nebenaufträge ausführt, ist vergleichsweise schlecht und fällt damit negativ auf. Ich habe aber nur wenige davon gemacht, deshalb beachte ich es nicht weiter.
> 
> Offenbar gibt es einen Nexus für Far Cry 3. Vielleicht findest du da etwas: Far Cry 3 Nexus - mods and community


 Hmm... Ein Paar Sound-Mods gibt es, aber speziell die gewünschte Lautstärke-Regulierung findet sich dort nicht.
Naja, bis jetzt geht es noch in Ordnung. Die Sprachausgabe ist bis jetzt gut verständlich, nur ganz wenige Waffen wie die Schrotflinte hämmern doch etwas zu brachial heraus.

Nebenbei: Nach den ersten gut 2 1/2 Stunden bin ich voll auf den Geschmack gekommen. Glaube FC3 könnte nach Crysis mein liebster Egoshooter werden. Jede Menge "Beinfreiheit", viele Aufgaben, sehr schöne Inselwelt - herrlich.


----------



## Monalye (21. April 2014)

Ich hab' mir wieder mal DS3 installiert und spiele es nun zum 6. Mal... nach 8 Stunden bin ich bereits im 15. Kapitel 
Ich hoffe, das ich diesmal jemanden vom Clan oder so überreden kann, das Game endlich auch zu spielen, damit ich endlich mal die restlichen Erfolge nachholen kann, mir fehlen nur noch die Koop-Erfolge.

Zusätzlich zu den Koop-Erfolgen fehlen mir 2 - 3, bei denen mir nicht klar ist, wie ich die erreichen kann, vielleicht kann mir hier an dieser Stelle jemand weiter helfen.
Und zwar: 
*Hoch die Äxte*: Töte 20 Gegner mit Fodder-Äxten.... woher krieg ich eine Fodder-Axt bitte?
*Saubere Lösung*: Löse 50 Gegner in Säure auf.... ähm... wie geht das bitte?
*Sprengtrupp*: Töte 30 Gegner mit Explosionsschaden.... welche Waffe soll ich dafür nehmen, oder reichen da die roten Dinger die rumfliegen? Denn die "Schreier", die so einen gelben Haufen mitschleppen, der explodiert, zählen offensichtlich nicht, mit diesen Dingern hab ich einstweilen wohl schon hunderte ins Nirvana befördert... hm.

Ansonsten fehlen mir nur die ganzen Koop-Erfolge, dazu natürlich auch alle Sammler-Erfolge, was mich am meisten stört. Ich kann natürlich nicht alle Waffenteile, Artefakte usw. finden, weil einige davon in reinen Koop-Karten rumliegen, wo ich nicht rein kann. Die anderen Sammelteile, die im SP zu finden sind, habe ich bereits alle gesammelt.

Btw: Mir ist aufgefallen, das ich in Origin 4 Freundschaftsanfragen habe, von Nicknamen die mir überhaupt nichts sagen. Da ich mich eigentlich nur hier oder in meinem Clan rumtreibe, ist es mir ein Rätsel wer die Leute sind. Vom Clan kann es niemand sein, da sind wir nur ein paar Leute und die kenne ich alle persönlich... das hätte mir erstens wer gesagt und zweitens würde ich die Namen kennen, darum meine Frage, ob mich zufällig jemand von hier eingeladen hat? Da ich auch auf Origin den gleichen Namen verwende, wäre das eventuell naheliegend. Ich nehme diese Anfragen gerne an, wenn ich weiß wer sich dahinter verbirgt , darum bitte bei mir melden


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich versuche über die freien Tage mal ein wenig den Pile of Shame abzubauen und habe jetzt mit *The Whispered World* angefangen.


 
So, nach drei Tagen intensivem Spielen kann ich dahinter nun auch einen Hacken machen.
Wie immer bei Daedalic, ein sehr schönes Adventure, was mir vorallem durch die sehr witzigen Dialoge in Erinnerung bleiben wird.
Bin mal gespannt, wie der zweite Teil da anknüpfen will, weil der Stil bisher doch ganz anders wirkt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Statt Call of Pripyat widme ich mich dann doch erstmal der Kampagne von* Arma 3*. Liegt nun schon seit Release der Early-Access-Fassung auf der Platte und da es nun fertiggestellt ist und die Kampagne vollständig, werde ich mich mal da ran machen. Da ich mit Militär-Simulationen aber wenig bis keine Erfahrung habe und Operation Flashpoint 2 wegen einiger frustrierender Missionen inklusive Bugs damals zur Seite gelegt habe, muss ich mich jetzt natürlich erstmal reinfinden. War aber auch die recht bedienungsunfreundliche PS3-Version. Sowas mit einem Controller zu zocken, ist zugegeben eine dumme Idee...

Oft gar nicht so einfach, vor allem die Bedienung. Schon in der fünfen Mission musste ich mich erstmal im Internet erkundigen, wie ich mit der UAV-Drohne überhaupt die Späher ausfindig mache, die Befehle an Mörser geben. Also habe ich mir schnell durchgelesen, dass ich mit der Drohne in die Ego-Perspektive schalten, auf Turret umstellen, durch zweimaligen Druck auf die N-Taste in die Thermo-Ansicht schalten und die Gegner dann per Laserstrahl markieren und warten muss, bis die Bestätigung des Bodentrupps eintrudelt. 

Ich spiele ausnahmsweise auch auf Rekrut mit leichten K.I.-Einstellungen. Zumindest für den Anfang, bis ich mich zurechtgefunden habe. Spaß habe ich aber auf jeden Fall. Ob ich den Multiplayer mal genauer anspiele, weiß ich noch nicht. Bock hätte ich zwar schon, aber ob ich die Zeit und Geduld aufbringen möchte, mich dort reinzufuchsen weiß ich noch nicht. Zwar habe ich gut 300 Stunden DayZ (also so gesehen Arma 2) gespielt, aber das ist dann doch noch etwas anderes.


----------



## golani79 (21. April 2014)

Spaßig wirds dann, wenn du dein eigenes Squad kommandieren darfst - da schlag ich mich grade noch im 2. Teil der Kampagne rum .. 

MP macht eigentlich schon Spaß.
Hab am Anfang mehrere Koopmissionen gespielt, mit ~40 Leuten am Server. Das macht schon was her, wenn das alles durchorganisiert ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß aber nicht, wie es momentan mit Spielerzahlen bei bestimmten Spielmodi aussieht.
Hab gehört, viele spielen nur noch Altis Life oder andere Mods .. müsste man schauen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. April 2014)

Ja, da bin ich mal gespannt. Da erinnere ich mich dann wieder an Operation Flashpoint 2, wo es schlichtweg teilweise einfach nicht funktioniert hat. Befehle wurden nicht ausgeführt, die Soldaten ließen sich untätig abknallen und fast jede Herangehensweise hat wegen dummer K.I. nicht funktioniert. Ich hoffe, bei Arma 3 ist es einfacher. Bislang kam es auch schon 2-3 mal vor, dass einige Trigger nicht ausgelöst wurden und die Vorgesetzten/Kameraden sich kein Stück bewegt haben. Einmal ist der Kommandant ins flache Wasser im Meer gerannt und hat sich in kleinen Schritten um seine eigene Achse gedreht. Wenn das mal später nicht noch frustrierend wird, wenn ich die Befehle geben darf...


----------



## golani79 (21. April 2014)

Die KI funktioniert bis auf ein paar kleinere Aussetzer eigentlich recht gut - nur finde ich es nach wie vor ziemlich umständlich, die ganzen Befehle per Tastendruck über die Menüs zu geben.

Teilweise dauert das zu lange meiner Meinung nach und wenn es im Gefecht mal ein wenig hektischer zugeht, dann ist das nicht grade hilfreich.
Es soll aber auch Tools / Mods geben, mit denen man Sprachbefehle geben kann - hab da schon das eine oder andere Video gesehen und es scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren.
Werd da noch ein wenig genauer nachforschen und evtl. mal was ausprobieren in die Richtung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. April 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Es soll aber auch Tools / Mods geben, mit denen man Sprachbefehle geben kann - hab da schon das eine oder andere Video gesehen und es scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren.
> Werd da noch ein wenig genauer nachforschen und evtl. mal was ausprobieren in die Richtung.


 
Wenn du was gutes gefunden hast, sag ruhig mal Bescheid. Würde mich dann auch interessieren. Bis ich mich mit der Menüführung erstmal soweit angefreundet hat, dass ich im Bruchteil einer Sekunde Befehle via Tastenkombinationen geben kann, sind eh schon alle Kameraden dreimal gestorben.


----------



## Lukecheater (23. April 2014)

Grade wieder vermehrt *Counter Strike: Global Offensive. *Einfach genial das Spiel im Wettkampf Modus zu zocken. Ich bin grad immer noch voller Adrenalin von der Runde gerade eben


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. April 2014)

Rage, Far Cry 3 und Skyrim. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an dsr für die Auflistung der mods


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. April 2014)

Habe heute eine Einladung zur Beta von *Tropico 5* bekommen.
Also werd ich mir das ganze mal heute Abend anschauen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Habe heute eine Einladung zur Beta von *Tropico 5* bekommen.
> Also werd ich mir das ganze mal heute Abend anschauen.


 
Das war wohl nix.
In der Beta ist nur der Mehrspieler-Part spielbar und da ist nichts los.
Hab keine Spiele oder andere Spieler gefunden.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (26. April 2014)

Ich spiele gerade die "Adapt"-Kampagne von *Arma 3* und darf nun meine eigenen Teammitglieder befehligen. Und da fangen die Probleme auch schon an. Ich komme nämlich mit der Befehlsgebung nicht zurecht. Sehr kompliziert und umständlich. Jetzt suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, die Befehle via Voice-Commands zu geben, wie in diesem Video. Aber da hab ich grad auch irgendwie nicht den Überblick, was es mit diesem High Command Modul auf sich hat.


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2014)

ich "quäle" mich gerade durch den dritten akt von *max payne 3*. 
eigentlich ist das spiel ja gar nicht mal schlecht, vor allem überraschend abwechslungsreich von den locations her, aber so wirklich mitgerissen hat es mich eigentlich fast nie.
trotzdem werd ichs noch durchspielen, dürfte es ja bald geschafft haben.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (26. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> MatthiasDammes schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich versuche über die freien Tage mal ein  wenig den Pile of Shame abzubauen und habe jetzt mit *The Whispered  World* angefangen.
> ...



Hatte ich mir auch vor einiger Zeit gedacht, aber trotz aktueller Version lief ich mehreren Bugs über den Weg.
Nach dem zweiten Plotstopper-Bug hatte ich die Schnauze voll, da ich vermutlich das Kapitel neu starten gehabt hätten müsste damit der Bug verschwindet.
Nachdem ich in Foren gesucht habe, fiel mir sofort auf das beide Plotstopper-Bugs sehr bekannt sind und es trotzdem keine Patches dafür existieren. Da habe ich es deinstalliert und war enttäuscht.

Hätte es gerne durchgespielt, da es doch sehr atmosphärisch war und Spaß gemacht hatt.


----------



## Lukecheater (26. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich "quäle" mich gerade durch den dritten akt von *max payne 3*.
> eigentlich ist das spiel ja gar nicht mal schlecht, vor allem überraschend abwechslungsreich von den locations her, aber so wirklich mitgerissen hat es mich eigentlich fast nie.
> trotzdem werd ichs noch durchspielen, dürfte es ja bald geschafft haben.


 
Hmm geht mir grad am Anfang ähnlich. Ich bin eigentlich ein Freund guter Cutscenes, aber manchmal ist weniger doch mehr^^. Da spiel ich dann doch lieber mal 1-2 Wettkampfspiele bei CS.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. April 2014)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Hatte ich mir auch vor einiger Zeit gedacht, aber trotz aktueller Version lief ich mehreren Bugs über den Weg.
> Nach dem zweiten Plotstopper-Bug hatte ich die Schnauze voll, da ich vermutlich das Kapitel neu starten gehabt hätten müsste damit der Bug verschwindet.
> Nachdem ich in Foren gesucht habe, fiel mir sofort auf das beide Plotstopper-Bugs sehr bekannt sind und es trotzdem keine Patches dafür existieren. Da habe ich es deinstalliert und war enttäuscht.
> 
> Hätte es gerne durchgespielt, da es doch sehr atmosphärisch war und Spaß gemacht hatt.


 
Hmm, sehr schade, dass du es nicht beenden konntest.
Ich hatte glücklicherweise keine dieser Probleme.


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Hmm geht mir grad am Anfang ähnlich. Ich bin eigentlich ein Freund guter Cutscenes, aber manchmal ist weniger doch mehr^^. Da spiel ich dann doch lieber mal 1-2 Wettkampfspiele bei CS.


 
ja, das stimmt.
ich hab eigentlich nix gegen cutscenes, aber max payne übertreibt es da schon ein wenig. 
außerdem sind halt die ballereien lame: deckung suchen - zeitlupe - rauslugen - kopfschuss. und das immer und immer wieder
nicht, dass die meisten anderen shooter in der beziehung viel anspruchsvoller wären, aber in mp3 hats mich irgendwann arg gelangweilt.


----------



## svd (26. April 2014)

Ja, der finnische Touch fehlt einfach. Aber die Steuerung finde ich gewohnt gut.

So, mit "Freelancer" bin ich fertig. Ein netter Ausflug in die Vergangenheit. Mit Mods optisch noch ganz hübsch, die Steuerung, obwohl ohne Joystick, nach wie vor angenehm.
Vom eigentlichen Spiel her, kann es "Privateer" leider nicht das Wasser reichen. Das Spiel hält dich stets an der zu kurzen Leine. 13 Hauptmissionen gibt's, in denen die Handlung vorangetrieben wird, dazwischen Zeit für durchschnittlich drei Nebenmissionen, um ein wenig Kleingeld zu verdienen.
Erst in der Nachspielzeit wird das ganze Universum (und damit der Zugang zu den besten Schiffen) freigeschaltet. Aber wer keinen Wert auf die optionalen Multiplayerscharmützel legt, hat wohl keine Motivation, weiterzuspielen. Schade.


Dann habe ich gestern auch "Baphomets Fluch 3" angefangen. Mit diesem Teil ist Revolution ja auf das damalige 3D Trittbrett aufgesprungen. Die Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn auch nicht unbedingt unintuitiv. Die Cursor steuern den Charakter, WASD kontext- und poitionssensitive Aktionen. Laufen, schleichen und Inventar gibt's auch. Das Spiel schreit geradezu nach XPadder und einem Gamepad. Vlt. finde ich das angenehmer, als rein per Tastatur.

Das Gameplay... der erste Abschnitt besteht schon mal größtenteils aus Kletterei entlang eines linearen Weges. *schnarch*
Und schon in der ersten Viertelstunde nervt das Spiel mit zwei "Save or Die" Quick-Time-Events! *schnaub*
Na, das kann ja was werden...


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. April 2014)

Hab gerade Episode 2 von The Walking Dead: Season 2 beendet. Hat mir besser gefallen als die Auftaktepisode - Menschen als "Gegner" sind halt einfach interessanter als die blöden Walker


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. April 2014)

Seit gestern Dark Souls 2. Es ist sehr gut geworden und meine Erwartungen sind vollkommen erfüllt. Vertrautes Spielgefühl, mit meiner Meinung nach sinnvollen Änderungen/Verbesserungen. Und mit dem GeDoSaTo-Mod sieht es auch ziemlich gelungen aus. Framerate sackt mit der Mod höchstens von 60 auf 55fps ab, wenn überhaupt (Downsampling hab ich aber ausgelassen). 

Aber, ich habe (egal, ob mit oder ohne Mod) seltsame Grafikfehler. Egal, was ich einstelle, runter schraube oder hoch schraube, es bleiben seltsame rosa Grafikfehler. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansonsten läuft es stabil, die Onlinefunktion ist flott und es macht Laune. 



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab gerade Episode 2 von The Walking Dead:  Season 2 beendet. Hat mir besser gefallen als die Auftaktepisode -  Menschen als "Gegner" sind halt einfach interessanter als die blöden  Walker


 Seit wann ist die Episode eigentlich schon verfügbar? Gab es überhaupt einen Test oder so?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. April 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist die Episode eigentlich schon verfügbar? Gab es überhaupt einen Test oder so?


 
Die zweite Episode gibt es bereits seit 4. März.
Inzwischen müsste bereits die dritte Episode kurz vor der Veröffentlichung stehen.
Auf Steam wurden zumindest bereits die Achievements für Episode 3 hinzugefügt.


----------



## StiMiTim (26. April 2014)

Aktuell spiele ich mal wieder ein alten Klassiker Dungeon Keeper 2 für mein Kanal. Sonst spiele ich momentan noch viel Dota 2. Wer von euch kennt noch Dungeon Keeper 2 oder hat selbst mal gespielt?


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2014)

So, ungefähr vier Stunden DS 2 offline gespielt, dabei 3x gestorben 



Spoiler



(1x Turorial Sprung, 1x der große Schacht in Majula. Dachte das überleb ich^^). Heide Ritterschwert bekommen von dem grauen Ritter am Kardinalsturm. Netter Blitzschaden.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich meine Elite-Ritterrüstung, mit der ich auch Dark Souls durchgespielt habe, so schnell im Spiel kriege. Auch wenns n Haufen Seelen (über 10k) gekostet hat. 
Ein paar Regionen sind schon leer gefarmt  Und immer noch kein Boss. Komisch.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2014)

StiMiTim schrieb:


> Wer von euch kennt noch Dungeon Keeper 2 oder hat selbst mal gespielt?


 
Sollte jeder kennen. Ich spiels aber lieber auf englisch, der Sprecher dort klingt fieser. Test dazu auf meiner HP.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. April 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> So, ungefähr vier Stunden DS 2 offline gespielt, dabei 3x gestorben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Der erste Boss kommt noch. ^^ Hab mittlerweile die Verlorene Sünderin gekillt. War doch n nerviges Stück Arbeit.


----------



## Gast20180705 (26. April 2014)

Sünderin hatte ich jetzt einmal besucht, aber erstmal alles in der Festung erforscht und die Gargoyles erledigt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2014)

Mit Dark Souls 2 hab ich auch angefangen und werd' da jetzt weitermachen


----------



## legion333 (27. April 2014)

Hab heute 10 Stunden am Stück Dark Souls 2 gespielt  Und bisher sieht es ganz danach aus, dass es ein würdiger Nachfolger ist. Die rosa Grafikfehler hab ich aber auch 

Bin mittlerweile schon Level 80+ (geht um einiges schneller als im ersten, aber man braucht die Level auch). Mache einen schönen "Quality-Build" und zusätzlich noch alle 4 (?) Magiearten. Benutze im Moment ein Großschwert, eine Hellebarde, ein paar Zauber und dazu ein UIltra-Großschwert für Bosse 

Edit: Noch zwei Bildchen dazu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. April 2014)

Das einzige, was mich bisher an DS2 stört, ist der sehr schnelle Waffenverschleiß. Man bekommt zwar schon ziemlich früh im Spiel eine sehr gute Waffe, aber die ist doch relativ flott im Eimer. Gleiches gilt für andere Waffen. Da fand ich das System in DS1 dies bezüglich doch einen Tick besser gelöst. So wie es in DS2 ist, ist es damit nicht schwerer, sondern einfach nur ineffizient. ^^


----------



## legion333 (27. April 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mich bisher an DS2 stört, ist der sehr schnelle Waffenverschleiß. Man bekommt zwar schon ziemlich früh im Spiel eine sehr gute Waffe, aber die ist doch relativ flott im Eimer. Gleiches gilt für andere Waffen. Da fand ich das System in DS1 dies bezüglich doch einen Tick besser gelöst. So wie es in DS2 ist, ist es damit nicht schwerer, sondern einfach nur ineffizient. ^^


 
Naja, bewegt einen dazu, mehr als eine Waffe zu benutzen. Jetzt probiere ich halt immer etwas rum, im ersten hab ich meistens nur die mit dem höchsten DPS benutzt


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. April 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Naja, bewegt einen dazu, mehr als eine Waffe zu benutzen. Jetzt probiere ich halt immer etwas rum, im ersten hab ich meistens nur die mit dem höchsten DPS benutzt


 Eine höhere Haltbarkeit wäre dennoch gut gewesen. ^^ Ich hatte in DS zwar auch oft nur ein und die selbe Waffe, aber musste dennoch häufiger wechseln, weil sich Waffe A besser für enge Räume eignete, als Waffe B. Was die Benutzung von Waffen angeht, unterscheidet sich DS2 bei mir kaum von DS1. 

Aber das ist kein Umstand, der mir das Spiel versaut. DS2 ist um längen besser als der Vorgänger. Man sollte nur nicht alle Item-Slots für die Schnellstartleiste belegen, weil sonst die Übersicht total flöten geht. 

Edit: Gibt es eigentlich eine Lösung für das Grafikfehler-Problem, das ich zuvor schon erwähnt habe?


----------



## legion333 (27. April 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Edit: Gibt es eigentlich eine Lösung für das Grafikfehler-Problem, das ich zuvor schon erwähnt habe?


 


> Purple textures on character/shadows may be fixed by lowering anisotropic filtering to medium or below in graphics options.



Hilft bei mir aber nicht  Muss man wohl auf einen Patch warten.

Edit: Also ob es besser ist als 1, bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Gibt einige Dinge, die nicht so gut sind finde ich. Besonders das Leveldesign. Diese Aha-Momente, wenn man die Leiter an der Brücke mit dem roten Drachen runtertritt und zum voherigen Feuer kommt, den Fahrstuhl in der Kirche nimmt und wieder am Feuerbandschrein ist, wenn man zum ersten Feuer im Grab der Riesen geht und von da aus auf Izalith runterblickt... sowas fehlt hier leider.
Aber es macht natürlich auch vieles besser. Bevor ich dazu ein endgültiges Urteil abgebe, spiel ich es im NG und NG+ durch.


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. April 2014)

Trials Fusion!
Die ersten vier Events waren Pippifax, ab "Rocky Road" wird das Spiel unmenschlich schwierig. Meine Güte, ich sehe schon wieder diverse Schäden an Gamepad und Monitor voraus. Spaß macht es trotzdem irgendwie, wenn auch bisher nicht ganz so viel wie Evolution.


----------



## Kaisan (27. April 2014)

Ich hänge aktuell wieder an der Mount & Blade: With Fire And Sword-Multiplayer-Nadel ... das Teil ist sperrig, zäh, wirkt unrund an allen Stellen - nachdem man sich jedoch ein wenig in die Spielmechanik eingefuchst hat, macht der Titel ungeheuren Spaß. Ich weiß nicht wirklich, woher meine Faszination für die Mount & Blade-Serie herrührt; eigentlich müsste ich die Reihe für die zahlreichen Spieldesign- und Gameplay-Schnitzer hassen. Aber irgendwie packt sie mich immer wieder ...


----------



## Gast20180705 (27. April 2014)

So aktueller globaler Stand 

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3605/h385mqr8_jpg.htm


Edit: Ich glaub ich bin zu blöd zum Bilder einfügen hier...


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. April 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> So aktueller globaler Stand
> 
> 2014-04-27_00001.jpg - directupload.net
> 
> ...


 Am Freitag Abend waren es grad mal um die 4 Mio.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. April 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Edit: Ich glaub ich bin zu blöd zum Bilder einfügen hier...


Einfach unter dem Textfeld auf den Button "Anhänge verwalten" klicken und der Rest sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. April 2014)

Hab heute endlich mit *Blackwell Epiphany* angefangen, der fünfte und letzte Teil der Reihe. Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut, bin gespannt, wie die Geschichte endet.

*edit*

Außerdem hab ich vorher endlich *Baphomets Fluch 5* durchgespielt. Insgesamt war es ein nettes Adventure, hatte aber viele Logiklücken, ein paar Bugs und konnte meiner Meinung nach insgesamt nicht mit Teil 1 & 2 mithalten. Begründen kann ich es nicht, aber es fehlte einfach irgendwas. Positiv anmerken muss ich aber auf jeden Fall den Ziegen-Anteil des Spiels. Rätsel waren insgesamt (bis auf eine Ausnahme, wo ich ein wenig dran zu knacken hatte) relativ leicht, die Anzahl der Locations für mich aber zu wenig. Wo sind die Zeiten von Monkey Island 2 hin, wo man zwischen drei Inseln mit vielen, vielen Locations hin- und herreisen konnte?


----------



## Kaisan (27. April 2014)

Habe gerade mal wieder (passend zum Regen, der gerade gegen mein Fenster peitscht) in Max Payne 2 reingespielt; meine Güte, diese Atmosphäre ist einfach unbeschreiblich dicht. MP 2 kann auch heute noch meiner Meinung nach mit mindestens 80 % aktueller Spiele konkurrieren - das Spiel ist einfach zu genial.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. April 2014)

Okay, seit ein paar Stunden scheint die Onlinefunktion des Spiels nicht mehr so richtig zu funktionieren. Ich hab ständig Time Outs, obwohl meine Verbindung steht. :/


----------



## Gast20180705 (27. April 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Einfach unter dem Textfeld auf den Button "Anhänge verwalten" klicken und der Rest sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein.


 
hat ich ursprünglich so gemacht, aber ist einfach nur große weiße Fläche geblieben


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. April 2014)

Ich habe *Arma 3* jetzt mal mit Voice-Commands versucht. Habe mir dazu GlovePie runtergeladen. Problem ist nur das deutsche Windows, das bei der englischen Spracherkennung nicht mitspielt. Weil das Programm auf die Windows-Spracherkennung zurückgreift, müssen die Sprachbefehle also auch in Deutsch erfolgen. Zwar gibt es auch ein deutsches Skript für GlovePie, das irgendjemand erstellt hat, das funktioniert aber leider nicht so reibungslos. Ich werde aber trotzdem mal noch ein wenig rumprobieren. Die manuelle Befehlsgabe ist nämlich arg umständlich und nervig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. April 2014)

Toll. eben bin ich in Dark Souls abgenippelt, weil mein scheiss Gamepad ausgegangen ist. Hab hektisch versucht es wieder einzuschalten, und dann noch hektischer zur Maus rübergegriffen, aber es war schon zu spät. Dabei hatte ich sogar noch die Batterien gewechselt.
Ich glaub ich brauch eins mit Kabel.


----------



## PcJuenger (27. April 2014)

Hol dir das 360er Pad, ist zu seinem Preis unschlagbar


----------



## MisterSmith (27. April 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> hat ich ursprünglich so gemacht, aber ist einfach nur große weiße Fläche geblieben


EDIT: Scheint bei mir zu funktionieren, allerdings hatte ich dieses Bild zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt hoch geladen, vielleicht tritt der Fehler beim laden auf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (27. April 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Toll. eben bin ich in Dark Souls abgenippelt, weil mein scheiss Gamepad ausgegangen ist. Hab hektisch versucht es wieder einzuschalten, und dann noch hektischer zur Maus rübergegriffen, aber es war schon zu spät. Dabei hatte ich sogar noch die Batterien gewechselt.
> Ich glaub ich brauch eins mit Kabel.


 
360 Wireless mit Akku 

Das beste Gamepad


----------



## PcJuenger (27. April 2014)

Mit Kabel ist er auch super, find's auch nett, wie lang es ist (irgendwas um 2 m glaube ich) ^^


----------



## svd (27. April 2014)

Die Totzonen des MS Pads sind aber grauenhaft, um ganz ehrlich zu sein. Zuletzt hatte ich vor über zwanzig Jahren, bei einem billigen Quickshot Joystick, eine dermaßen ungenaue Neutralstellung.

Kein Thema in den meisten Spielen, bei jenen ohne Einstellungsmöglichkeit dafür umso deutlicher spürbar. Da muss dann schon ein Programm wie zB der "Pinnacle Game Profiler" her, um das zufriedenstellend auszugleichen.

Aber ansonsten, ja, vom Handlig her vlt. nur vom PS4 Controller übertroffen. Sehr angenehm. 

Der PGP hat mir auch geholfen, das Steuerungsproblem bei "Baphomet 3" zu umgehen, die interne Knopfbelegung kann mit analogen Triggern und dem D-Pad nichts anfangen. Jetzt spielt es sich gut, trotzdem schiele ich sehnsüchtig auf die Rückkehr von Point & Klick im nächsten Teil, hehe.

(Für einen Titel aus den 2000ern sind die Texturen teilweise aber furchtbar.)


----------



## Lukecheater (27. April 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Mit Kabel ist er auch super, find's auch nett, wie lang es ist (irgendwas um 2 m glaube ich) ^^


 
Ja, den hatte ich auch. Ich mein auch beide mit bestes Gamepad  Die Anordnung der Tasten und die Ergonomie ist imho perfekt und viel wertiger als die ganzen PC-Gamepads.



svd schrieb:


> Die Totzonen des MS Pads sind aber grauenhaft, um  ganz ehrlich zu sein. Zuletzt hatte ich vor über zwanzig Jahren, bei  einem billigen Quickshot Joystick, eine dermaßen ungenaue  Neutralstellung.
> 
> Kein Thema in den meisten Spielen, bei jenen  ohne Einstellungsmöglichkeit dafür umso deutlicher spürbar. Da muss dann  schon ein Programm wie zB der "Pinnacle Game Profiler" her, um das  zufriedenstellend auszugleichen.
> 
> ...


 
hmm, also ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit dem Pad. Die Playsi Controller hingegen fand ich schon seit jeher grauenhaft...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich vorher endlich *Baphomets Fluch 5* durchgespielt. Insgesamt war es ein nettes Adventure, hatte aber viele Logiklücken, ein paar Bugs und konnte meiner Meinung nach insgesamt nicht mit Teil 1 & 2 mithalten. Begründen kann ich es nicht, aber es fehlte einfach irgendwas. Positiv anmerken muss ich aber auf jeden Fall den Ziegen-Anteil des Spiels. Rätsel waren insgesamt (bis auf eine Ausnahme, wo ich ein wenig dran zu knacken hatte) relativ leicht, die Anzahl der Locations für mich aber zu wenig. Wo sind die Zeiten von Monkey Island 2 hin, wo man zwischen drei Inseln mit vielen, vielen Locations hin- und herreisen konnte?


Immerhin, schlechter als die 3D-Ausrutscher ist es wohl nicht geworden. Und das ist schon das größte Plus an Teil 5.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Immerhin, schlechter als die 3D-Ausrutscher ist es wohl nicht geworden. Und das ist schon das größte Plus an Teil 5.


 
Das auf keinen Fall. Insgesamt ist es ja auch ein gelungenes Adventure geworden, aber es fehlt halt dieser Funken irgendwas, das ich nicht genau definieren kann, um mit den ersten beiden Teilen mithalten zu können. Insgesamt hat es mich einfach nicht so sehr mitgerissen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das auf keinen Fall. Insgesamt ist es ja auch ein gelungenes Adventure geworden, aber es fehlt halt dieser Funken irgendwas, das ich nicht genau definieren kann, um mit den ersten beiden Teilen mithalten zu können. Insgesamt hat es mich einfach nicht so sehr mitgerissen.


 Ich verstehe was du meinst.Mir gefiel Teil 1 wegen seinem hohen Dialoganteil, und die Story war noch so richtig mystisch, während Teil 2 stärker an MI erinnerte.


----------



## golani79 (27. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe was du meinst.Mir gefiel Teil 1 wegen seinem hohen Dialoganteil, und die Story war noch so richtig mystisch, während Teil 2 stärker an MI erinnerte.


 
An MI ? oO


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> An MI ? oO


 Naja, der Witz in BF2 war wesentlich ausgeprägter (und slapstik-artiger) als im Erstling.

Nicht aufgefallen?!


----------



## svd (27. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> hmm, also ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit dem Pad. Die Playsi Controller hingegen fand ich schon seit jeher grauenhaft...


 
Bis zum "DualShock III" stimme ich dir da voll zu. Das PS4 Pad ist Sony aber echt gut gelungen.
Kann man vom Bone Controller nicht sagen, finde ich. Es schmiegt sich einfach nicht so sehr an die Hände wie der 360 Controller. Zu viele spürbare Kanten, die einfach an Komfort missen lassen. Und die Schultertasten haben einen komischen Druckpunkt.

Falls du aber noch nie Probleme mit dem 360 Pad gehabt hast, spiel echt mal "Need for Speed: Most Wanted (2005)".
Irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal.


----------



## svd (27. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, der Witz in BF2 war wesentlich ausgeprägter (und slapstik-artiger) als im Erstling.
> 
> Nicht aufgefallen?!


 
Ja, das wäre ungefähr so, als würdest du einen "Quatermain" Film mit "Dem letzten Kreuzzug" vergleichen.

Die Dreharbeiten am Strand fand ich echt witzig. Aber insgesamt waren die Sprünge in der Geschichte und Locations einfach zu wenig homogen, um die Stimmung aufrecht zu erhalten.

(Das hat mich übrigens auch am ersten "Hobbit" gestört. Zuviel Slapstick und physikalischer Humor.)


----------



## Lukecheater (27. April 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Bis zum "DualShock III" stimme ich dir da voll zu. Das PS4 Pad ist Sony aber echt gut gelungen.


 
oh, na dann muss ich den mal irgendwann ausprobieren. Das mit der Neutralstellung muss ich mal austesten. ICh nutz das Pad ja auch für Rennspiele wie Shift 2, Dirt 3 o.ä.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre ungefähr so, als würdest du einen "Quatermain" Film mit "Dem letzten Kreuzzug" vergleichen.
> 
> Die Dreharbeiten am Strand fand ich echt witzig. Aber insgesamt waren die Sprünge in der Geschichte und Locations einfach zu wenig homogen, um die Stimmung aufrecht zu erhalten.
> 
> (Das hat mich übrigens auch am ersten "Hobbit" gestört. Zuviel Slapstick und physikalischer Humor.)


 Die Story von Teil 2 kann es mit der seines Vorgängers in der Tat nicht aufnehmen, weil viel schlichter und "geläufiger" Plot. Dafür konzentriert er sich mehr auf die Rätsel.


----------



## svd (27. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> oh, na dann muss ich den mal irgendwann ausprobieren. Das mit der Neutralstellung muss ich mal austesten. ICh nutz das Pad ja auch für Rennspiele wie Shift 2, Dirt 3 o.ä.



Ja, ich eh auch. Aktuell noch immer in "WRC 2010", dass ich für eine Runde zwischendurch mal anschmeiße.
Bei den meisten Spielen gibt's ja auch keine Probleme.

Nur speziell einige NFS Titel aus der prä-Undercover Zeit können da zicken.

@SLB: Stimmt, aber einige der Rätsel fand ich, im Director's Cut, total nervig. Wie gleich zu Beginn dieses Schiebeschloss. Ich glaube, das war ein Produkt der Wii-Steuerung. Und das Kombinationsschloss im Tempel, das viel Zeit gefressen hat. 

Aber es war cool, einfach jedem das geschmacklose Höschen unter die Nase zu halten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2014)

Weiterhin an *Far Cry 3* zugange. Gott sei Dank hab ich den Spielstand über Cloud gesichert, sonst hätte ich nach meinem ungeplanten OS-Neuaufsetzen wohl die ersten 6 Stunden erneut starten müssen.

Das für Söhnchen extra aufgelegte *Rayman 3* hab ich durch... Poahh, hatte ganz vergessen wie abartig schwer das allerletzte Level war. 

Nun erfreut sich die Frucht meiner Lenden ans uralte *Worms *(und meine Augen erfreuen sich an die alte VGA-Pracht), und auf seinen Wunsch hin muss ich ein zweites Mal *Star Trek - The Game* absolvieren. Tja, hab den Kleinen wohl erfolgreich zum Trekkie konvertiert. ^^


----------



## Gast20180705 (27. April 2014)

19 Mio Tote; die 20 ist heut noch locker drin^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tja, hab den Kleinen wohl erfolgreich zum Trekkie konvertiert. ^^


 
Das arme Kind


----------



## svd (27. April 2014)

Widerstand ist von Anfang an zwecklos gewesen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das arme Kind


 Bessr er erfreut sich an Spitzohrträgern aus dem ST-Universum als irgendwelche Elfen, Zwergen, Hobbits oder sonstigen Schiss.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Widerstand ist von Anfang an zwecklos gewesen.


 Och, ein Phaser auf Betäubung hat als Argument noch nie seine Wirkung verfehlt.


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2014)

Ich habe nach einer dezenten Pause endlich L.A. Noire durchgespielt
inkl. der seltenen Erfolge das ganze auf 100% abzuschließen, alle Autos, Filmdosen und Wahrzeichen zu finden

btw.:
Relativ gesehen sind Vulkanier eigentlich auch nur so die SciFi Version der tolkienschen Elfen, die zwar theoretisch mächtiger und stärker sind, sich aber eher zurück halten
Spock ist also sowas wie eine Space-Elfe 

nicht zu vergessen 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGF5ROpjRAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## svd (28. April 2014)

Ich bin immer noch dafür, dass Peter Jackson nach dem Original suchen und es auf die Hobbit 3 Blu-ray pressen soll.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. April 2014)

Hab gerade wieder gemerkt, wie sehr mich schlechte Speicherpunkte abtörnen. Nach 10 Minuten mit Strider hab ich es gleich wieder deinstalliert.


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab gerade wieder gemerkt, wie sehr mich schlechte Speicherpunkte abtörnen. Nach 10 Minuten mit Strider hab ich es gleich wieder deinstalliert.


 
ja, das hab ich bei der letzten Mission von L.A. Noire gemerkt, Stichwort Flammenwerfer


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, das hab ich bei der letzten Mission von L.A. Noire gemerkt, Stichwort Flammenwerfer


 
Da fand ich ja die ganze Idee hinter der Mission einfach nur lächerlich. Was haben sich die Entwickler dabei nur gedacht? 

Entwickler A: "Hmm, wir haben hier dieses Detektivspiel, bei dem man Beweise suchen und Verdächtige verhören muss. Wie könnte bei so einem Spiel der letzte Level aussehen?"
Entwickler B: "Na ja, wir könnten einen besonders gerissenen Mörder als Endgegner einbauen, der im Verhör keine Miene verzieht, und der Spieler muss alle Beweise finden, sonst ..."
Entwickler C: "FLAMMENWERFER-ACTION, YEEEEHAY! BURN, BABY, BURN!!!"


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Da fand ich ja die ganze Idee hinter der Mission einfach nur lächerlich. Was haben sich die Entwickler dabei nur gedacht?
> 
> Entwickler A: "Hmm, wir haben hier dieses Detektivspiel, bei dem man Beweise suchen und Verdächtige verhören muss. Wie könnte bei so einem Spiel der letzte Level aussehen?"
> Entwickler B: "Na ja, wir könnten einen besonders gerissenen Mörder als Endgegner einbauen, der im Verhör keine Miene verzieht, und der Spieler muss alle Beweise finden, sonst ..."
> Entwickler C: "FLAMMENWERFER-ACTION, YEEEEHAY! BURN, BABY, BURN!!!"


 
Nicht zu vergessen der Part danach eigentlich:
Wir Platzieren einen Gegner der einen beschießt und eine Passage in der man nicht in Deckung gehen kann, aber es eilich hat und geben dem Spieler eine Nahkampfwaffe und wenn er scheitert, was ja durchaus vorkommt, lassen wir ihn erster wieder Gegner bekämpfen

naja, die letzte Mission war echt nicht der Burner


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, die letzte Mission war echt nicht der Burner


 
Stimmt doch gar nicht! Wegen Flammenwerfer und so ...


----------



## svd (28. April 2014)

Juhuu, hab endlich "Aliens: Colonial Marines" durch. Und es ist auch schon von der Platte geputzt worden. Der Backlog schrumpft.
Das Ende war ja mal unspektakulär. Sowas fades sieht man echt selten. Na, zum angedrohten Sequel wird's aber wohl nie kommen.

Nach der "Alien Trilogy", die bald 20 Jahre alt wird, warten wir also auf "Isolation", um vlt. mal wieder ein anständiges PC Spiel zum Franchise  ("vs. Predator" zählt nicht) zu bekommen...


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. April 2014)

Hab Angst das es langsam zuende geht oder wie viel hab ich noch vor mir? Und die beste Spiele Katze aller Zeiten:


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. April 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Hab Angst das es langsam zuende geht oder wie viel hab ich noch vor mir? Und die beste Spiele Katze aller Zeiten:


 
Die Katze ist großartig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2014)

*Far Cry 3* macht immer noch richtig Laune, und es spielt sich (wie viele Testmagazine es korrekterweise erklärt haben) wie ein Assassins Creed im Ego-Stil. Motiviert unheimlich.

Gestern gabs aber einen sehr kuriosen Fall:
Wollte eine feindliche Basis erobern, und bevor ich auch nur den ersten Schuss von mir gegeben habe, haben sich Vaas' Leute mit einem Tiger angelegt und mal eben ihr Lager selbst in Brand gesteckt. Da kam ich aus dem Grinsen gar nicht mehr heraus... ... Bis mich hinterrückts ein Wildschwein angegriffen hat. Da war es mit dem Versteckspielen aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (30. April 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die Katze ist großartig.


 
Katzen sind per se immer Großartig


----------



## legion333 (30. April 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Hab Angst das es langsam zuende geht oder wie viel hab ich noch vor mir? Und die beste Spiele Katze aller Zeiten:


 
Zuende geht es scheinbar so schnell noch nicht. Bin schon etwas weiter als du, im Gebiet nach dem Schloss:



Spoiler



Muss sagen, das ist die erste Stelle im Spiel, die ich echt frustrierend finde. Im Wasser laufen = langsam, haufenweise Magier die zielsuchende Projektile spammen und dann noch eine Menge Nahkampf-Gegner. Sieht so aus als käme man da mit Großschwert + Hex nicht sonderlich weit 



Aber dann wirst du bald die Rüstung aus Trailern und Cover finden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (30. April 2014)

Momentan versuche ich in D3 meine Mage auf 1 Mille dps zu bekommen. 
Es dropt leider nix was mich echt nach oben bringt. 

Ansonsten das übliche, eben WoW, so langsam aber ausklingen lassen. Nach so vielen Jahren ist der Fetzt mal weg.
Und das neue angekündigte Add On haut mich nicht vom Hocker.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. April 2014)

Bin seit ein paar Tagen mit *Stalker Lost Alpha* beschäftigt und es macht (abgesehen von einigen Bugs) richtig Spaß. Besonders weit bin ich noch nicht, aber bisher habe ich das Gefühl, dass da noch gar nicht sooo viel Neues dazugekommen ist. Die aus Shadow of Chernobyl bekannten Maps sind alle vorhanden, sehen ein wenig anders aus und haben teilweise auch neue Gebiete (vor allem den Anfang der Garbage-Map hab ich ganz anders in Erinnerung), aber wenn ich die neuen Gebiete betreten will (z. B. Darkscape östlich von Cordon oder Rostok Factory westlich von Garbage), dann bekomme ich immer irgendwelche Textmeldungen von wegen "zu viel Strahlung" usw.
Ist das storybedingt und man kommt da erst später im Spielverlauf hin, brauche ich dafür tatsächlich einen Strahlenschutzanzug oder sowas oder werden die Gebiete vielleicht sogar erst später nachgepatcht? Bin jetzt in der Bar angekommen und durfte noch nicht ein einziges komplett neues Gebiet betreten, was mich doch ein wenig frustriert. Die überarbeiteten Gebiete aus dem Original sehen toll aus und es gibt eines Neues zu entdecken, aber vor allem hat mich das Spiel ja wegen der komplett neuen (alten) Gebiete interessiert.


----------



## Gast20180705 (30. April 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bin seit ein paar Tagen mit *Stalker Lost Alpha* beschäftigt und es macht (abgesehen von einigen Bugs) richtig Spaß. Besonders weit bin ich noch nicht, aber bisher habe ich das Gefühl, dass da noch gar nicht sooo viel Neues dazugekommen ist. Die aus Shadow of Chernobyl bekannten Maps sind alle vorhanden, sehen ein wenig anders aus und haben teilweise auch neue Gebiete (vor allem den Anfang der Garbage-Map hab ich ganz anders in Erinnerung), aber wenn ich die neuen Gebiete betreten will (z. B. Darkscape östlich von Cordon oder Rostok Factory westlich von Garbage), dann bekomme ich immer irgendwelche Textmeldungen von wegen "zu viel Strahlung" usw.
> Ist das storybedingt und man kommt da erst später im Spielverlauf hin, brauche ich dafür tatsächlich einen Strahlenschutzanzug oder sowas oder werden die Gebiete vielleicht sogar erst später nachgepatcht? Bin jetzt in der Bar angekommen und durfte noch nicht ein einziges komplett neues Gebiet betreten, was mich doch ein wenig frustriert. Die überarbeiteten Gebiete aus dem Original sehen toll aus und es gibt eines Neues zu entdecken, aber vor allem hat mich das Spiel ja wegen der komplett neuen (alten) Gebiete interessiert.



Wenn ich das noch richtig aus Oblivion Lost Zeiten erinner, sind Darkscape, Dead City und Docs Sumpf storybedingt, andere wie Radar hängen mit der Zone zusammen (Bei SoC gab es sogar noch nen PDA Eintrag der gesagt hat wann man in das Gebiet kann)




legion333 schrieb:


> Zuende geht es scheinbar so schnell noch nicht. Bin schon etwas weiter als du, im Gebiet nach dem Schloss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bin jetzt auch dort, habe aber keine Problem, da war der Raum im Schloss mit den Sentinals und Bauern schlimmer.


----------



## legion333 (30. April 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch dort, habe aber keine Problem, da war der Raum im Schloss mit den Sentinals und Bauern schlimmer.


 
Hm. Also ich hänge jetzt schon richtig lange an der Stelle mit der NPC-Invasion, spiele aber auch ohne Schild.

Edit: Hab es mittlerweile. Der Boss in dem Gebiet war ja... ungewöhnlich  Insgesamt gefällt mir das Gegnerdesign echt gut, in dem Punkt kann es locker mit dem Vorgänger mithalten. Im Moment glaube ich sogar, dass durch die diversen Verbesserungen der zweite Teil ein noch besseres Spiel ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. April 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Wenn ich das noch richtig aus Oblivion Lost Zeiten erinner, sind Darkscape, Dead City und Docs Sumpf storybedingt, andere wie Radar hängen mit der Zone zusammen (Bei SoC gab es sogar noch nen PDA Eintrag der gesagt hat wann man in das Gebiet kann)


 
Ok, das weckt zumindest minimal Hoffnungen. Aber ich werde wohl den nächsten Patch abwarten müssen, da ich mir gerade mit allen drei Speicherständen nen fiesen Gamebreaker-Bug eingefangen habe: In der Stadt wird die Tür zur Bar von einem herumglitchenden NPC blockiert, wodurch ich die Bar nicht mehr verlassen kann. Auch wenn ich einen meiner anderen Spielstände lade und wieder dorthin gehe, stellt sich nach kurzer Zeit genau dieser NPC wieder in die Tür und verhindert, dass ich durchgehen kann. Sachen reparieren lassen kann ich dort auch nicht, da das Spiel jedes Mal abstürzt, wenn ich den NPC darauf anspreche. Sowas weckt fiese Erinnerungen an das Original damals, das ich dreimal angefangen habe und nur einmal beenden konnte.


----------



## legion333 (1. Mai 2014)

Hab jetzt in Dark Souls 2 wohl noch ein paar optionale Dinge und wahrscheinlich ein Gebiet zu erledigen, sitze schon seit fast 50 Stunden dran. Ist echt super bisher 
Werde es wahrscheinlich noch oft durchspielen, habe haufenweise gute Waffen gefunden die allesamt ausprobiert werden wollen 
Dies hier zB gefällt mir richtig gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanador (1. Mai 2014)

Gerade eben TimeShift und Singularity gekauft und angespielt.
Jetzt habe ich etwas...festhalten..für die Zeit. HaHaHa voll der Schneckelkopfer!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Mai 2014)

Ich hab zuletzt Baphomets Fluch 5 komplett durchgespielt.
Hatte wieder große Freude mit George und Nico. Es wird nur langsam mal Zeit, dass die beiden etwas weniger verkrampft miteinander umgehen. 

Ansonsten bin ich heute aus unerklärlichen Gründen in Tropico 4 versunken. Hatte mal wieder Lust eine neue Partie zu starten und konnte mich bis eben nicht mehr davon losreißen.


----------



## Vordack (2. Mai 2014)

Hehe, Tropico 4 hab ich vor ca. 4 Monaten gekauft. Macht echt Laune


----------



## Enisra (2. Mai 2014)

Tropico 4 ist super, es hat eine schöne Kampagne das da über einige Unzulänglichkeiten wie Verkehr oder dem ziemlich niedrigen Schwierigkeitsgrad
Wobei ich ja stark auf Teil5 hoffe das endlich dann richtigen MP bringt


----------



## svd (2. Mai 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Gerade eben TimeShift und Singularity gekauft und angespielt.
> Jetzt habe ich etwas...festhalten..für die Zeit. HaHaHa voll der Schneckelkopfer!


 
TimeShift hätte mit der Zeit eigentlich interessanter werden sollen. Aber es war schon okay. 
Hast du die deutsche, oder ingrische Version bekommen?


----------



## Fireball8 (2. Mai 2014)

Zur Zeit auch Dark Souls 2...ich kann mich bloß überhaupt nicht entscheiden, wie ich spielen soll. 1Hand/2Hand mit Schild, oder in jeder Hand eine Waffe  Macht dennoch einfach nach wie vor Laune das Game, finde das Gegnerdesign besser als in DS1. Und wunderschöne Gebiete bisher.



Spoiler



Bis auf "Das Loch" Ich habe Blighttown schon gehasst wie die Pest...


----------



## Gast20180705 (2. Mai 2014)

So Ich sitz jetzt auf Iron ähh Throne of Want:


----------



## legion333 (2. Mai 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> So Ich sitz jetzt auf Iron ähh Throne of Want:


 
So weit bin ich noch nicht. Hänge gerade an zwei optionalen Bossen, einer davon gut versteckt. Die sind echt nicht ohne. Zwinge mich aber trotzdem weiterhin, keinen Schild zu nutzen. Sonst wär das wohl alles kein Problem, besonders da man jetzt auch elementare Abwehr verstärken kann.

Edit: Die hier  (Spoiler, offensichtlich)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180705 (2. Mai 2014)

Bin grad eher unschlüssig wie ich weitermache, ob ich schon ins NG+ gehe oder bleibe und noch ein bischen Aufräume, wobei das Aufräumen nurnoch Vendrick und den Rattenprüfer beinhaltet.
Oder noch etwas PVP als blaues Phantom.

Ärgert mich im Moment, dass mir von den ganzen Covenents keiner so richtig gefällt. Die waren im ersten Teil alle durch ihre Spezialaktionen und Einfluss auf andere Welten besser. Der Glockenhüter- und Rattencovenents scheinen ja nur da zu sein, um anderen Spielern wirklich massiv auf den Sack zu gehen. Blue Sentinals sind mir etwas zu zufällig, wo man noch mit Darkmoon schön Jagd machen konnte.


----------



## legion333 (2. Mai 2014)

Also ich konnte mit dem Darkmoon Covenant nie was machen, da hab ich teils stundenlang versucht das blaue Auge zu benutzen aber das hat nicht einen Spieler gefunden. Wenn man als Host im Glockenturm ist kann man aber echt gut Seelen sammeln, hab von einem Spieler mal 200k bekommen. Ansonsten find ich das Prinzip von den Pilgrims of Dark echt gut, aber die sind ja rein auf PvE beschränkt. Habe die anderen gar nicht richtig ausprobiert, eigentlich immer nur die Items abgegriffen  Die Duelle, auf die man da teilweise zugreifen kann, machen aber Spaß, das hab ich kurz getestet.


----------



## Sanador (3. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> TimeShift hätte mit der Zeit eigentlich interessanter werden sollen. Aber es war schon okay.
> Hast du die deutsche, oder ingrische Version bekommen?


Steam verkauft nur die englische ungeschnittene Version, also kannste ruhig zuschlagen. 
Mit der Story geb ich dir recht, da hat man eine so interessante Startposition für eine spannende Verfolgungsjagd durch die Zeit. Und für was entschieden sich die Entwickler, man spielt das komplette Spiel in einem alternativen Szenario im Jahre 1939.  
Doch spielerisch macht TimeShift dennoch eine gute Figur.


----------



## Kaisan (3. Mai 2014)

So, habe jetzt *Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes* auf meiner frisch gelieferten PS4 durchgespielt und muss sagen: Ein wirklich gutes Spiel, wenn es denn nicht dermaßen kurz wäre. Das Gameplay überzeugt, grafisch ist das Teil eine wahre Wucht, alles wirkt stimmig - nur hört es gerade dann auf, wenn man mehr will. Tja, da muss ich mich wohl bis The Phantom Pain gedulden ...


----------



## golani79 (3. Mai 2014)

Spielt hier zufällig jemand Euro Truck Simulator 2 mit nem Gamepad und kann was dazu sagen?

Den gäbs nämlich bei nuuvem grad in Aktion und ich bin am Überlegen, mir den zu holen.
Da ich aber kein Lenkrad habe, weiß ich nicht so recht, ob es sich lohnt bzw. wie sich das Spiel mit Gamepad spielen lässt.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Mai 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Spielt hier zufällig jemand Euro Truck Simulator 2 mit nem Gamepad und kann was dazu sagen?
> 
> Den gäbs nämlich bei nuuvem grad in Aktion und ich bin am Überlegen, mir den zu holen.
> Da ich aber kein Lenkrad habe, weiß ich nicht so recht, ob es sich lohnt bzw. wie sich das Spiel mit Gamepad spielen lässt.


 
Mit Gamepad nicht, aber bevor ich mein Lenkrad wieder aus dem Keller geholt hatte, habe ich das Spiel mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt. Vor allem das Lenken funktioniert mit der Maus sehr präzise und man kann den LKW prima damit fahren.


----------



## golani79 (3. Mai 2014)

Glaub, dann hol ich mir das Spiel - thx!


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Spielt hier zufällig jemand Euro Truck Simulator 2 mit nem Gamepad und kann was dazu sagen?
> 
> Den gäbs nämlich bei nuuvem grad in Aktion und ich bin am Überlegen, mir den zu holen.
> Da ich aber kein Lenkrad habe, weiß ich nicht so recht, ob es sich lohnt bzw. wie sich das Spiel mit Gamepad spielen lässt.


 
ich spiel das zwar auch ohne Lenkrad, aber auch nicht mit dem Gamepad weil ich bisher kein guten Punkt gefunden habe, aber das geht schon ganz gut über Tastertur, ich mein, wenn dich da reinfuchsen kannst dass da den Punkt triffst dann soll dich das auch ganz gut über Gamepad laufen
Falls dich entscheidest dafür, ich würd ja noch gleich das Addon nehmen und evtl. nen Paintjob


----------



## golani79 (3. Mai 2014)

Hm .. schade .. kann es mir wohl doch nicht holen.
In meiner Region nicht verfügbar - funktioniert auch nicht mit VPN / Proxy.

Na ja, Steam- oder sonstige Deals abwarten


----------



## Sanador (4. Mai 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hm .. schade .. kann es mir wohl doch nicht holen.
> In meiner Region nicht verfügbar - funktioniert auch nicht mit VPN / Proxy.
> 
> Na ja, Steam- oder sonstige Deals abwarten


Es funktioniert auch mit einem basilieanischen Proxy nicht?


----------



## Kaisan (4. Mai 2014)

Spiele gerade nach Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes den Titel *inFamous: Second Son* auf meiner PS4 und muss sagen: Sehr schönes Action-Adventure mit interessanten Gameplay-Ideen, auch wenn mich die Story bisher kaum anspricht.


----------



## golani79 (4. Mai 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Es funktioniert auch mit einem basilieanischen Proxy nicht?


 
Konnte bei dem Tool nur US, JP und AUS auswählen - müsste ich noch ein anderes testen, wo auch Brasilien zur Auswahl stünde.


----------



## Sanador (4. Mai 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Konnte bei dem Tool nur US, JP und AUS auswählen - müsste ich noch ein anderes testen, wo auch Brasilien zur Auswahl stünde.


Hier kann dir geholfen werden: Free Proxy List - Public Proxy Servers (IP PORT) - Hide My Ass! - Custom search #225521

@Topic: Nachdem ich nach langem Ausprobieren die Steuerung bei Juiced endlich passend  für mich einstellen konnte, habe ich es nun mehrer Stunden voller Spaß spielen können. Bis ich jetzt gerade meinen besten Wagen in einem Duell verloren habe. Und zack, war das Spiel wieder von der Platte. Ein Glück, dass sich dieses Spielprinzip nicht durchsetzen konnte.
So ein Frust!


----------



## golani79 (4. Mai 2014)

Thx - habs jetzt mit Proxies aus Brasilien versucht, hat aber dennoch nicht funktioniert.

Habe aber einen Weg gefunden - vielleicht ist das ja auch noch für andere hilfreich.
Für Firefox gibts ein kostenloses Plugin, welches sich Hola Unblocker nennt - man geht dann einfach auf die dementsprechende Seite, klickt auf das Add-On und wählt das Land, von welchem aus man die Seite betrachten möchte.

Und schon hats funktioniert


----------



## svd (4. Mai 2014)

Tja, ich konnte nicht anders. Habe mir "Return to Castle Wolfenstein" und "Jedi Academy" geholt.
"Raven Software" und die "idTech Engine"... das gehört einfach zusammen. 

Da "Baphomet 3" irgendwie nervt, weil Action Adventure, d.h. zB auch die Laufwege selber quasi "Rätsel" sind, habe ich nochmal "Jedi Academy" installiert.

Auch heute macht es mir noch großen Spaß. Texturen, Animationen, die fummelige Steuerung im Lichtschwertkampf gehören natürlich zu den Anzeichen der Spielalterung. 
Aber die (in allen SW Spielen tolle) Musikuntermalung, Zwischensequenzen in Spielegrafik, tolle Sprachausgabe, kleine Details wie auf der Laserklinge verdampfende Regentropfen, die individualisierbare Spielfigur, freie Wahl der Missionsabfolge, bekannte NPCs und der Millenium Falcon, ein angenehmer Schwierigkeitsgrad... sorgen für ein homogenes Spiel, das nach wie vor zu meinen liebsten SW Titeln zählt.

Ich bezweifle, dass wir je wieder ein Single Player SW Spiel von vergleichsweise hoher Qualität sehen werden, lasse mich aber zu gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. 

(Heute Nachmittag: SW Werbung auf dem Disney Channel. Ja, es ist halt jetzt so. Aber die Erschütterungen in der Macht spüre ich noch immer.)


----------



## Batze (5. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Tja, ich konnte nicht anders. Habe mir "Return to Castle Wolfenstein" .................



Oh weh
Du armer Mensch.
Du wirst nicht mehr Essen gehen, nicht mehr Duschen gehen, all deine Kontakte abbrechen, aufs Klo nur noch bedingt, dein Job wird dir egal sein, du wirst, abhängen....u.s.w.......
Gz zum wohl eines der besten Shooter aller Zeiten. Das Game ist Genial.
Alleine die Musik zum Game ist schon einen Grammy wert.
Oh Man was haben wir Das damals gesuchtet.
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Sanador (5. Mai 2014)

Hat sich jemand eigentlich die Star Wars Collection 2014 gekauft und wie sieht es mit der Spielbarkeit aus?
Denn einerseits hätte ich gerne die volle Star Wars Erfahrung, doch andererseits habe ich das ungute Gefühl, dass die meisten Titel aus der Sammlung gar nicht Windows 8.1 kompatibel sind.


----------



## Gast20180705 (5. Mai 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand eigentlich die Star Wars Collection 2014 gekauft und wie sieht es mit der Spielbarkeit aus?
> Denn einerseits hätte ich gerne die volle Star Wars Erfahrung, doch andererseits habe ich das ungute Gefühl, dass die meisten Titel aus der Sammlung gar nicht Windows 8.1 kompatibel sind.


 
Mit Steam sollte es eigentlich gehen und für Kompatibilität gesorgt sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2014)

Ich mache es jetzt öffentlich: Ich liebe *Far Cry 3*. 

Hab jetzt bestimmt an die 15 Stunden darin investiert, teils die Haupthandlung verfolgt, teils nach Gusto gemacht und getan wonach mir war.
Wäre die Gegner-KI noch einen Tick besser, würde es glatt meinen Genre-Liebling *Crysis* vom Thron stoßen.
Die Action macht richtig was her (und damit zeigt sich wieder, dass es kein Endlos-Explosionen-Scipts braucht), die Welt mit nem Fahrzeug zu erkunden macht mächtig viel Laune, der lebhafte Dschungel steckt immer wieder voller unerwarteter Gefahren... Und die Atmo ist einfach awesome. 

Bin gespannt wie lange mich der Insel-Shooter noch weiterhin gut unterhalten wird. Geballer auf großer Fläche und mit viel Handlungsfreiheit - genau mein Ding.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Mai 2014)

*Blackwell Epiphany* ist durch ... es fällt mir schwer, etwas darüber zu schreiben, ohne zu spoilern, aber das Ende war das erste Mal seit The Walking Dead Season 1, dass mir ein Spiel die Tränen in die Augen getrieben hat. Selten kam es vor, dass ich Computerspielcharaktere so liebgewonnen habe, wie Rosangela Blackwell und Joey Mallone. Und auch wenn ich die Serie leider erst im Dezember 2013 kennengelernt habe, gehören die 5 Indie Adventures schon jetzt zu meinen Alltime-Favoriten, was Adventurespiele angeht (zusammen mit Monkey Island, Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis, Syberia 1 & 2 und Myst 1 & 2).

Ist schwer zu beschreiben, was der Autor mit dem Spiel richtig gemacht hat, aber es stimmte einfach alles. Das Gameplay, das Rätseldesign, die Story, die Charaktere, die Musik, das Voiceacting und das Thema der Spiele, das oft wirklich zum Nachdenken anregt: Der Tod, das Loslassen der Verstorbenen von dieser Welt und die Reise ins Licht. Ist ein ernstes Thema, aber dennoch gab es viele humorvolle Dialoge ohne dabei den Respekt vor der Ernsthaftigkeit des Thema zu verlieren. Während der Ermittlungen erfährt man so viel vom Leben der Verstorbenen, dass man jedes Mal, wenn wieder ein rastloser Geist sein Schicksal annehmen kann und endgültig Ruhe findet, schlucken muss.

Die Spiele selbst waren jeweils nicht sonderlich lang (der letzte Teil etwa 6 bis 8 Stunden, würde ich schätzen, die anderen jeweils 4 bis 6 Stunden). Für den Preis war das aber völlig ok und insgesamt waren es dennoch fast 30 Stunden, würde ich schätzen. Für ein derart storyorientiertes Adventure ist das nicht wenig, finde ich.

Wer also storyorientierte Mystery-Detektiv-Adventures mit schön gezeichneten Lucas-Arts-Style Oldschool Hintergründen und Film-Noir Atmosphäre liebt (und vor dem Thema nicht zurückschreckt): Greift zu, die Spiele haben für meinen Geschmack viel weniger Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, als sie verdienen. Im Zweifel einfach warten, bis die Spiele bei Steam oder GOG im Angebot sind, es lohnt sich!



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich mache es jetzt öffentlich: Ich liebe *Far Cry 3*.


 
Willkommen im Club  Nachdem ich es durch hatte, hab ich es sogar noch mehr gelebt. Es gibt zwar ein paar Designschwächen (der eine oder andere Quicktime-Event und "Sie dürfen das Missionsgebiet nicht verlassen!"-Situationen, während man in einer Mission ist), aber damit konnte ich leben. Das Erkunden der Insel hat einfach tierisch Spaß gemacht, das Erobern von Stützpunkten und Funktürmen usw. Für mich einer der besten Open World Shooter überhaupt, weil es einfach enorm viel zutun gibt. Die Story ist mies, der Hauptcharakter und seine Freunde waren mir beinahe so unsympathisch wie die Bösewichte, aber dennoch hat mir Far Cry 3 deutlich mehr Spaß gemacht, als z. B. GTA 4. Ich denke, ich werde es in nem halben Jahr oder so nochmal spielen.


----------



## Enisra (6. Mai 2014)

ich weiß wieder nicht was als nächstes zu spielen wäre bis Tropico 5 kommt


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2014)

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen mit Hawken angefangen,

Es bringt mir erstaunlich viel Spaß mit diesen Turbo-Mechs ins Gefecht zu ziehen. Auch die vertikale Komponente im Gefecht durch die Jumpjets ist ein zusätzlicher Anreiz.

Einzig das hochleveln (freischalten neuer Waffen) dauert ohne Echtgeldeinsatz etwas länger, allerdings kann man alles so erspielen.

War lustig, ich war . so kurz davor mir COD Ghosts zu kaufen und dann probierte ich Hawken undhab 40 Euro gespart


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> War lustig, ich war . so kurz davor mir COD Ghosts zu kaufen und dann probierte ich Hawken undhab 40 Euro gespart


 Geld wird nicht das Einzige sein was du dir erspart hast. ^^


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Geld wird nicht das Einzige sein was du dir erspart hast. ^^


 
Was denn noch?

Frust? kA, das kostenlose MP WE fand ich lustig  Sowas wi COD im SP würd ich nie zocken...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was denn noch?
> 
> Frust? kA, das kostenlose MP WE fand ich lustig  Sowas wi COD im SP würd ich nie zocken...


 Neben Frust wohl Langeweile, Verlust von Nerven, erneut geschmacklosen US-Pathos, wertvolle Lebenszeit... Kommt schon einiges zusammen.


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Neben Frust wohl Langeweile, Verlust von Nerven, erneut geschmacklosen US-Pathos, wertvolle Lebenszeit... Kommt schon einiges zusammen.


 
Du hörst Dich an wie eine Widerholung/Zusammenfassung aller COD-Vorurteile die es gibt, und das in einem Satz 

Ich fand COD im MP immer schnell und spaßig. Ich fand aber auch BF schnell und Spaßig. Ich fand aber auch UT schnell und spaßig, Ich fand aber auch Quake schnell und süaßig. Einzig CS fand ich stink langweilig 

Und COD ist wohl ein MP Shooter in dem mit am wenigsten Frust aufkommt, so einfach wie es da ist zu fraggen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Du hörst Dich an wie eine Widerholung/Zusammenfassung aller COD-Vorurteile die es gibt, und das in einem Satz


 Nun, im Bezug auf den SP-Part passt all das doch auch. ^^

Über den MP-Modus sage ich nichts, da scheint es ja nicht ohne Grund Millionen zu locken. Aber die Kampagnen sind doch die allerletzte wie kürzeste Grütze. 

Wenn schon Shooter, dann Qualitäts-Shooter. *hust*Far Cry 3*räusper*


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nun, im Bezug auf den SP-Part passt all das doch auch. ^^
> 
> Über den MP-Modus sage ich nichts, da scheint es ja nicht ohne Grund Millionen zu locken. Aber die Kampagnen sind doch die allerletzte wie kürzeste Grütze.
> 
> Wenn schon Shooter, dann Qualitäts-Shooter. *hust*Far Cry 3*räusper*


 
Tja, Armageddon ist einer meiner Lieblingsactionfilme, genau wie Airforce One (ganz gut) und Independence Day (Genial!). Die strotzen alle so vor Patriotismus. Patriotismus scheint ja was gutes zu sein, solange es kein Ami-Patriotismus ist  Dabei sind die doch ganz nett und haben gute Pornos 

edit: Die Far Cry Spitze habe ich eben erst gelesen. War ja klar von Dir, kommt ja aus einem DEUTSCHEN Studio   So viel zum Thema Patriotismus...


----------



## golani79 (6. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Über den MP-Modus sage ich nichts, da scheint es ja nicht ohne Grund Millionen zu locken.



MP Part ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr das, was er früher war -.-
Gefällt mir mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr - und ich habe viel und gern CoD gespielt.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> kommt ja aus einem DEUTSCHEN Studio


 
eigentlich nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> edit: Die Far Cry Spitze habe ich eben erst gelesen. War ja klar von Dir, kommt ja aus einem DEUTSCHEN Studio   So viel zum Thema Patriotismus...


 Mit dem Erstling hättest du ja noch recht, aber seit FC2 liegt die Marke ganz in der Hand von Ubisoft. 
Aber mal davon ab, selbst wenn es ein deutsches Produkt wäre, ich huldige bestimmt nicht jene Spiele die aussschließlich aus Bella Germania kommen, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. ^^

Ich finde einfach, dass Crytec, Techland, eben Ubisoft und Co. bessere Egoshooter produzieren als die COD-Macher.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> MP Part ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr das, was er früher war -.-
> Gefällt mir mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr - und ich habe viel und gern CoD gespielt.


 Und wenn das ein alter COD-Anhänger schon sagt, dann muss das schon was heissen.


----------



## McDrake (6. Mai 2014)

*Saints Row 4*

Hatte noch eine Tasche mit Gratisversionen aus meinem früheren Berufsleben und fand darin oben genanntes Spiel.
War schon paar mal nah dran, dass Game bei nem Sale für den PC zu holen. Gott sein dank hab ich das nicht.
Ich glaub, der spielerische unterschied ist nicht so gross.

Das Spiel find ich ziemlich abgefahren. Ich hab noch kein Spiel aus der Reihe gespielt. Darum entgehen mir evtl einige Anspielungen.
Aber ansonsten macht mir wirklich Spass. Inzwischen habe ich wohl schon mehr Stunden mit SR4 verbracht, als mit GTA5.
Das Spiel selber fühlt sich für mich an wie Crackdown gepaart mit GTA S.A. (wegen dem Gangsystem).
Für ein Schnäppchen in meinen Augen sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht.


 
Nicht? Far Cry 1 kommt doch aus nem Deutschen Studio?


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Nicht? Far Cry 1 kommt doch aus nem Deutschen Studio?


 
klar, aber es ging doch um teil 3.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Nicht? Far Cry 1 kommt doch aus nem Deutschen Studio?


 Wie ich schon schrieb: Teil 1 war in der Tat noch eine deutsche Entwicklung, aber dann ging die Marke an Ubisoft. Crytec hat seitdem nichts mehr damit zu tun. Ergo ist Far Cry 3, welches ich momentan mit Begeisterung spiele, kein deutsches Produkt.


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2014)

Oh Shit, ich dachte ich wäre im Recht. HAb eben noch mal nachgeschaut und in Deinem von mir zitierten Post steht auch eine 3... Ich hab miuch natürlich auf FC 1 bezogen da ich die 3 in Deinem Post überlesen hatte...

Mia Culpa und lasst mich alle in Ruhe ihr elenden Besserwisser  Wie mich das ankotzt das ihr selbst bei so Kleinigkeiten voll den Besserwisser raushängen läßt, als ob das etwas wäre was irgenwie wichtig wäre oder besonderes Wissen benötigen würde. Und nicht nur einer, sondern gleich 2 Leute    *NUR weil ich EINE NUMMER überlesen habe!!!*


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mia Culpa



Es heißt aber mea...mea culpa.  

sorry.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Oh Shit, ich dachte ich wäre im Recht. HAb eben noch mal nachgeschaut und in Deinem von mir zitierten Post steht auch eine 3... Ich hab miuch natürlich auf FC 1 bezogen da ich die 3 in Deinem Post überlesen hatte...
> 
> Mia Culpa und lasst mich alle in Ruhe ihr elenden Besserwisser  Wie mich das ankotzt das ihr selbst bei so Kleinigkeiten voll den Besserwisser raushängen läßt, als ob das etwas wäre was irgenwie wichtig wäre oder besonderes Wissen benötigen würde. Und nicht nur einer, sondern gleich 2 Leute    *NUR weil ich EINE NUMMER überlesen habe!!!*


 Im Leben sollte man aber schon auf die Ziffern achten. Stelle dir nur mal vor, man hätte bei deinem Gehaltscheck die letzte Ziffer unterschlagen... ^^


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es heißt aber mea...mea culpa.
> 
> sorry.


 
Meinst Du DAS ist mir jetzt noch wichtig??? 

Miadochigalll


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Im Leben sollte man aber schon auf die Ziffern achten. Stelle dir nur mal vor, man hätte bei deinem Gehaltscheck die letzte Ziffer unterschlagen... ^^


 
Bei so vielen nullen fällt eine weniger auch nicht auf 

Aber mit Nummern ansich gebe ich Dir Recht. Besonders Nummern wie 69, flotter 3er, da pass ich imma voll auf


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal ein Xbox Gamepad ausgeliehen und nach furchtbarem Fluchen jetzt doch mal *Dark Souls - Prepare to Die Edition* eine Chance gegeben. DXFix drauf, Einstellungen gemacht usw., fps sind zwar auf 30 limitiert, aber die werden auch gehalten. Dazu kommt noch diese unglaublich triste, aber schöne Atmosphäre, der Grafikstil, die tolle Architektur. Nicht selten hat mich das Spiel (obwohl ich nicht besonders weit bin und das Spielprinzip völlig anders ist) an Shadow of the Colossus erinnert. Was mir auch gut gefällt: Die schönen Beschreibungen der verschiedenen Items im Spiel. Nicht nur eine kurze Info über die Eigenschaften, sondern auch über die Geschichte des Gegenstands. Dann noch die vielen kleinen Secrets, versteckte Levelabschnitte ... schön gemacht.

Wie auch immer. Das Gamepad wurde problemlos erkannt, Charakter (Ritter) wurde erstellt und ich hab losgelegt. Scheiße, hab ich geflucht. Die ersten Gegner waren ja recht einfach, aber der Boss im Tutorial Abschnitt war einfach nur eine Qual. Ausweichen war nicht möglich, dass der Charakter tierisch lahm lief und die Verzögerung der Steuerung schnelles zur Seite Rollen verhinderte. Nach geschätzen 20 oder 30 Versuchen hab ich aufgegeben und einen neuen, schnelleren Charakter erstellt.

Hab den Boss dann auch irgendwann geschafft und bin bis in die Stadt der Untoten gekommen, wo ein zweiter Boss auf mich wartete. Kein Platz zum Ausweichen, gleichzeitig wurde ich von einem Bogenschützen beschossen. Irgendwann hatte ich genug. Die Steuerung reagiert einfach viel zu träge, das ständige Wiederholen der Levelabschnitte war auf Dauer lästig und der gesamte Spielablauf war einfach nur Stress pur.

Das Spiel hat ja definitiv seine schönen Seite (wie ich oben schon schrieb), aber das wiederholungslastige Spielprinzip und die träge Steuerung mit dem Gamepad sind überhaupt nicht mein Ding. Der zweite Boss hat mich irgendwann ziemlich aggressiv gemacht und nach nem Ragequit hab ich das Spiel schließlich wieder deinstalliert. Nicht mein Ding, absolut nicht. Ich gehe zurück zu Stalker Lost Alpha: Auch schwer, aber nicht frustrierend, vernünftiges Speichersystem, tolle Atmosphäre und am wichtigsten: Eine präzise Steuerung. Dark Souls gefällt mir aufgrund des Szenarios, des Art-Designs, der Atmosphäre usw. aber dennoch sehr gut und ich werde es mir wohl als Let's Play bei Youtube anschauen.

Fazit: Tolles Spiel, ich spiele es nur nicht gern


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Mai 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab den Boss dann auch irgendwann geschafft und bin bis in die Stadt der Untoten gekommen, wo ein zweiter Boss auf mich wartete. Kein Platz zum Ausweichen, gleichzeitig wurde ich von einem Bogenschützen beschossen. Irgendwann hatte ich genug.


 
Deshalb sollte man auch erst die Leiter raufsteigen und die Bogenschützen killen, bevor man in die Mitte läuft und den Taurusdämon triggert


----------



## golani79 (6. Mai 2014)

Spiel auch gerade Dark Souls und finde es ziemlich gut - klar, gibt es manche Stellen, die man öfter spielen muss, aber wenn man es nach mehreren Versuchen dann schafft, dann ist es umso schöner.

Dass der Char bzw. die Steuerung zu träge ist, könnte ich jetzt nicht wirklich sagen.
Hängt halt auch davon ab, welche Ausrüstung dein Char trägt und ob es dir nicht vlt. einfach nur langsam vorkam. 

Bei Dark Souls sollte man allgemein immer langsam vorgehen und die Umgebung genau beobachten - die Armbrustschützen beim 2. Boss hätte man sehen können im Vorhinein ausschalten können. Zusätzlich gibt es dort die Möglichkeit einer "Plunge Attack" - also wenn der Boss erscheint zurücklaufen, die Leiter hoch und dann im Fallen RB drücken - zieht dem Gegner schon einmal ziemlich viel an Energie ab.

Aber dass Dark Souls kein Spiel für Zwischendurch ist und ne Menge an Geduld fordert, tut wohl sein übriges, wieso manche das Spiel nach kurzer Spielzeit links liegen lassen.

Wie immer halt - Geschmackssache


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Mai 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Spiel auch gerade Dark Souls und finde es ziemlich gut - klar, gibt es manche Stellen, die man öfter spielen muss, aber wenn man es nach mehreren Versuchen dann schafft, dann ist es umso schöner.
> 
> Dass der Char bzw. die Steuerung zu träge ist, könnte ich jetzt nicht wirklich sagen.
> Hängt halt auch davon ab, welche Ausrüstung dein Char trägt und ob es dir nicht vlt. einfach nur langsam vorkam.
> ...


 
Ein Spiel für zwischendurch hab ich auch nicht erwartet, ich nehme mir gerne Zeit und spiele in der Regel auch sehr aufmerksam, beobachte meine Umgebung usw. Mein Hauptproblem ist halt die Steuerung: Mit nem Gamepad (vor allem mit dem asymetrischen Xbox 360 Pad) fühle ich mich ohnehin schon, als würde ich mit der linken Hand schreiben, dann noch der enorne Input Lag (keine Ahnung, woran es liegt, aber ich hab's in den Menüs getestet: Fast ne halbe Sekunde zwischen Knopfdruck und Reaktion auf dem Bildschirm), die Kameraperspektive, die vor allem dann zum Problem wird, wenn man mit dem Rücken zur Wand steht. Das Spiel ist für mich einfach stressig, unangenehm zu spielen und ich mag es nicht, wenn ich einen Abschnitt immer und immer wieder wiederholen muss.


----------



## legion333 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich würde auch unbedingt darauf achten, dass du deine Traglast unter 25% hältst. Es gibt keinen Ersatz für Ausweich- und Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit, so viel Schutz bieten die meisten Rüstungen eh nicht. Dann dürfte die Steuerung auch nicht träge sein, die ist eigentlich sehr präzise und schnell.


----------



## golani79 (6. Mai 2014)

Hm .. habs grade getestet mit dem Controller - sowohl im Menü, als auch im Spiel konnte ich keinen Inputlag feststellen.
Vlt. hats ja was anderes bei dir?

Und zum Controller selbst, kann man eh nur sagen, dass man halt eine bestimmte Eingewöhnungszeit dafür braucht, wenn man sonst nie damit spielt.

@legion333
Du bist ja eh DS Profi - hab da nämlich ne Frage bzgl. Waffen.

Hab derzeit das Drakesword - aber das skaliert ja nicht mit, mit den Stats.
Wollte eigentlich das Black Knight Sword, aber hatte kein Dropglück - dafür habe ich im Basin die Black Knight Halberd bekommen.
Lohnt es sich, in Str und Dex zu investieren, um die Waffe vernünftig führen zu können?

Bisher habe ich eigentlich alle Punkte in Vita / Str / Dex verteilt.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2014)

*to the moon* 
sehr wenig spiel, aber verglichen hiermit können mir diese myriaden-dollar-blockbuster eigentlich allesamt gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Mai 2014)

Dark Souls 2.
Ich hätte grade in den Tisch beißen können. 2 Stunden hab ich diesen Abschnitt gespielt, um diesen bescheidenen 3-fach Bohnenstangen Boss un der verlorenen Festung zu schaffen. So aufgeregt hab ich mich schon länger nicht mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bei so vielen nullen fällt eine weniger auch nicht auf
> 
> Aber mit Nummern ansich gebe ich Dir Recht. Besonders Nummern wie 69, flotter 3er, da pass ich imma voll auf


 
Wenn die 0en vor dem Komma fehlen können die aber auch extrem wichtig sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

Und wieder eine Stunde für *Far Cry 3* draufgegangen. Toll. Einfach toll.

Wenn ich mir den destruktiven 4players-Test dazu vor Augen halte, könnte man denken die haben ein völlig anderes Spiel gespielt. Solch einen guten Open-World-Shooter kann man doch nicht mit lumpigen 68 Punkten strafen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2014)

Immer noch Dark Souls 2. Wenn man damit mal anfängt, dann mag man gar nicht aufhören. Das fesselt immer so


----------



## Fireball8 (7. Mai 2014)

Auf welcher Stufe seid ihr DS2-Spieler zur Zeit? 

Bin zur Zeit viel zu ungeduldig dafür habe ich das Gefühl. Ich fühle mich mittlerweile so stark mit meinem Bastardschwert (dass ich das hier beim Namen nenne gibt doch jetzt keinen Ärger....?), dass ich einfach drauflosrenne, weil ich mir denke mir könne eh keiner mehr was anhaben...und gehe drauf  Ach und, schonmal wer die Zwillingsklinge ausprobiert? Die ist ja mal mega-affen-geil 

MfG Fireball


----------



## derlangsame (7. Mai 2014)

Ich hab auch vor kurzem mit Far Cry3 angefangen. Macht schon Spaß. Vor allem die spielerische Freiheit gefällt mir. Man ist nicht so an einen vorgegebenen Weg gebunden.
Über die ,,Gefahren'' im Dschungel kann man sich aber streiten. Es kann schon nerven wenn man pausenlos irgendwelche Tiere abschlachten muß um nicht selbst als Chappi zu enden.
Ich hab vorher alle 3 Crysis Titel durchgespielt. War auch nicht schlecht. Obwohl ich vom 3. Teil ein wenig enttäuscht wurde.
Zwischendurch ein wenig Titanfall geht auch noch. Scheint aber nichts mehr für mich zu sein. Ich stehe immer auf der Verlierer - Seite.
Bin anscheinend zu alt dafür. Oder zu ehrlich.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und wieder eine Stunde für *Far Cry 3* draufgegangen. Toll. Einfach toll.
> 
> Wenn ich mir den destruktiven 4players-Test dazu vor Augen halte, könnte man denken die haben ein völlig anderes Spiel gespielt. Solch einen guten Open-World-Shooter kann man doch nicht mit lumpigen 68 Punkten strafen.


 Wobei mich das *muss* beim Craften etwas stört und das Radiotower freispielen um die Karte einzusehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei mich das *muss* beim Craften etwas stört und das Radiotower freispielen um die Karte einzusehen.


Letzteres erinnert stark an AC. Vielleicht auch ein Grund warum es mir zusagt.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Mai 2014)

Die hab ich immer komplett ignoriert, außer es wurde irgendwie gefordert. Sowas sind für mich echt grenzdebile Aufgaben ohne Sinn und Verstand. 

Wobei ich aber FarCry 3 mal weiterspielen sollte ... ich hab damals nach dem LSD Trip in der Höhle aufgehört. Meine damalige Grafikkarte, GTX 570, war mit max. Einstellungen inkl. AA dann doch etwas überfordert. 

Mit der GTX 780 OC sollte es ggf. doch ein Stück besser laufen. 

Allerdings liegt immer noch Dark Souls II auf der Festplatte und am Freitag kommt Bound by Flame ... Hm hm hmmmm.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *to the moon*
> sehr wenig spiel, aber verglichen hiermit können mir diese myriaden-dollar-blockbuster eigentlich allesamt gestohlen bleiben.


 
to the moon ist übrigens das parade(bei)spiel dafür, um zu demonstrieren, wie -sorry- schwachsinnig das bewertungssystem der gamestar ist.

das fazit des testers sieht so aus:



> Die »Zeit« nennt To the Moon »ein Spiel, das keines sein will«. Mag  stimmen, für mich liegt der Reiz aber gerade darin, dass ich mir Johns  Geschichte erspiele, statt sie nur zu betrachten. Wenn To the Moon ein  Film wäre, würde ich ihn nicht anschauen: Bleibt mir weg mit dieser  Schnulze! Doch die Interaktivität fesselt mich an den Bildschirm, sie  ist nun mal die zentrale Stärke des Mediums Computerspiel: Ich werde vom  Betrachter zum Akteur. Dass ich dabei so sehr gefordert werde wie  Rembrandt beim Malen nach Zahlen -- nun ja, das ginge anspruchsvoller,  stört mich aber nicht. To the Moon könnte auch vielfältiger und länger  sein; es könnte mehr Nebenzweige, mehr Tempo und vertonte Dialoge  bieten. Aber braucht es all das wirklich? Nein! To the Moon ist ein  gefühlvolles, ein erzählerisch großartiges Kleinod. Und noch dazu ein  erneuter Fingerzeig, dass eine gute Geschichte keine Toptechnik braucht,  und dass Indie-Titel die Multimillionen-Dollar-Konkurrenz der großen  Publisher nicht zu scheuen brauchen.


dem kann ich mich wirklich zu 100% anschließen. könnte so von mir stammen.

als wertung kommen dann aber lächerliche 70% raus, weil unter anderem die grafik garantiert nicht aktuellen standards entspricht und es zudem auch keine rätsel im eigentlichen sinne gibt. dummerweise hat das aber keinerlei einfluss auf den spiel(?)-spaß - bei der gamestar allerdings schon. da hätte man dort eigentlich mal auf die idee kommen müssen, dass es nichts bringt objektivität vorgaukeln zu wollen.


----------



## Gast20180705 (7. Mai 2014)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Auf welcher Stufe seid ihr DS2-Spieler zur Zeit?
> 
> Bin zur Zeit viel zu ungeduldig dafür habe ich das Gefühl. Ich fühle mich mittlerweile so stark mit meinem Bastardschwert (dass ich das hier beim Namen nenne gibt doch jetzt keinen Ärger....?), dass ich einfach drauflosrenne, weil ich mir denke mir könne eh keiner mehr was anhaben...und gehe drauf  Ach und, schonmal wer die Zwillingsklinge ausprobiert? Die ist ja mal mega-affen-geil
> 
> MfG Fireball


 
Stufe ist relativ nichstsagend bei Dark Souls finde ich, Nashandra musste mit 89 bei mir dran glauben und jetzt im NG+ stehe ich in Pharros mit 151 und habe eigentlich nicht weiter das Bedürfnis noch Levels auszubauen, da Dex, Str und Anp am Hardcap sind.

Bei der Waffe bin ich zwischen Bastard- und Drangleic-Sword hin und hergerissen; Drangleic hat das schönere Moveset aber wiegt gleich mal 3 Gewichstpunkte mehr und ich halt mich grad so mit allem unter 30% Belastung (Llewyn-Rüstung, Infantri-Stulben, Lederstiefel).

Für PVP wird dann Menschentöter-Katana und Spinnen-Fangzahn ausgepackt. 

Bei mir geht eher nach einer Weile die Konzentration flöten - die Eisenfestung wird im NG+ mit den ganzen Allone-Offiziers-Phantomen echt anstrengend.


----------



## Fireball8 (7. Mai 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Stufe ist relativ nichstsagend bei Dark Souls finde ich, Nashandra musste mit 89 bei mir dran glauben und jetzt im NG+ stehe ich in Pharros mit 151 und habe eigentlich nicht weiter das Bedürfnis noch Levels auszubauen, da Dex, Str und Anp am Hardcap sind.
> 
> Bei der Waffe bin ich zwischen Bastard- und Drangleic-Sword hin und hergerissen; Drangleic hat das schönere Moveset aber wiegt gleich mal 3 Gewichstpunkte mehr und ich halt mich grad so mit allem unter 30% Belastung (Llewyn-Rüstung, Infantri-Stulben, Lederstiefel).
> 
> ...


 
Okay, so weit bin ich dann ja noch lange nicht  Ich mag das Drangleic auch lieber eigentlich, aber bisher habe ich noch nicht genug Funkelndes Titanit finden können um es schön hoch zu upgraden, deswegen nutze ich zur Zeit noch das Bastardsword. Unter 30%, ist man da dann noch schneller unterwegs? Habs ehrlich gesagt noch überhaupt garnicht ausprobiert, sollte ich wohl mal machen. 
Tjoa, das Katana, findet man das oder gibt's das für 'ne Bossseele? Katanas sind nämlich einfach geil


----------



## Gast20180705 (7. Mai 2014)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Okay, so weit bin ich dann ja noch lange nicht  Ich mag das Drangleic auch lieber eigentlich, aber bisher habe ich noch nicht genug Funkelndes Titanit finden können um es schön hoch zu upgraden, deswegen nutze ich zur Zeit noch das Bastardsword. Unter 30%, ist man da dann noch schneller unterwegs? Habs ehrlich gesagt noch überhaupt garnicht ausprobiert, sollte ich wohl mal machen.
> Tjoa, das Katana, findet man das oder gibt's das für 'ne Bossseele? Katanas sind nämlich einfach geil


 
Unter 30% ist man schneller, rollt weiter und die Ausdauer regeneriert sich schneller. Das Katana findest du, muss aber Hülle sein dafür.


----------



## legion333 (7. Mai 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> @legion333
> Du bist ja eh DS Profi - hab da nämlich ne Frage bzgl. Waffen.
> 
> Hab derzeit das Drakesword - aber das skaliert ja nicht mit, mit den Stats.
> ...


 
"Profi" ist wohl leicht übertrieben, aber danke  Und ja, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall in die Werte dafür zu investieren. Hat wie ich finde sehr schöne Angriffe und macht auf +5 sehr viel Schaden, mit der dürftest du selbst im NG+ noch ordentlich austeilen 



RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Bei mir geht eher nach einer Weile die Konzentration flöten - die Eisenfestung wird im NG+ mit den ganzen Allone-Offiziers-Phantomen echt anstrengend.


 
Stimmt, so geht mir das auch. Bin noch nicht ganz so weit im NG+ (Hab stattdessen lieber mal einen zweiten Spielstand als Hexer angelegt), aber die ganzen schwarzen Phantome sind stellenweise echt übel.


----------



## Mothman (7. Mai 2014)

Ich spiele gerade die CB von Dead Island: Epidemic. Macht schon ziemlich Spaß das Ding.
Am Freitag werde ich wohl mal in die OB von "Wildstar" reinschauen. Da mir ein Kollege so aus der CB davon vorgeschwärmt hat.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (7. Mai 2014)

Hatte mir am Wochenende CoD Black Ops 2 beim Steam Sale gekauft, weil ich eigentlich bisher meist Spaß mit den Ballerbuden hatte - und die Reviews waren jetzt zwar nicht euphorisch aber doch positiv.

Oh man, was für ne Ernüchterung. Der Singleplayer ist ätzend langweilig, der MP immerhin ganz unterhaltsam, aber nix was mich mal länger als 2 Runden im Spiel hält. 30 Euro in die Tonne. verdammt. Wenigstens war noch World at War dabei, vllt. ist das ja nen bissle besser.

edit: jetzt installier ich mal Crysis 3, was ich auch noch ungespielt rumliegen hab. Vllt. macht das wenigstens Spaß


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Mai 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> edit: jetzt installier ich mal Crysis 3, was ich auch noch ungespielt rumliegen hab. Vllt. macht das wenigstens Spaß


 
Eigentlich nicht, aber die Optik wirkt halt wie Viagra


----------



## Lightbringer667 (7. Mai 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, aber die Optik wirkt halt wie Viagra


 Naja, vllt hilft das ja. Das Spiel hab ich für nen 10er gekriegt, da hätte ich dann nicht ganz so viel kaputt gemacht. 
Aber bei BO2 ist "Schlauch" ja echt noch nett. Das Ding spielt sich wie auf Schienen, während man von Skript zu Skript gereicht wird und ein paar Pappkamaraden aufploppen die man dan pflichtschuldigst ummähen soll. Eigentlich kanns nur besser werden


----------



## svd (7. Mai 2014)

Ah, "Jedi Academy" soeben beendet. Die Schwächlinge haben bekommen, was ihnen zusteht, ich eine mächtige Waffe und meinen eigenen Sternzerstörer. 

Na gut, dann zurück zur (Spiele)arbeit.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ah, "Jedi Academy" soeben beendet.


 Das ging aber fix. Wie macht ihr das, so ein Spiel in 3 Tagen durchzocken? Ich schaff das noch nicht mal in 3 Monaten.


----------



## svd (7. Mai 2014)

Laut Steam waren es so 8 Stunden, also nicht besonders lange. 
Da hätte ich auch schon auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen und alle Secrets suchen müssen, um da drüber zu kommen.

Am meisten hat mir aber ein verlängertes Wochenende geholfen. Und die dunkle Seite der Macht. Die ist einfach stärker.


----------



## chbdiablo (7. Mai 2014)

svd;9730666Und die dunkle Seite der Macht. Die ist einfach stärker. ;-)[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Elender Verräter. Dich hätt ich vor 10 Jahren im Onlinemodus erstmal ordentlich herausgefordert. War das erste Spiel, dass ich ernsthaft im Online-Multiplayer gespielt habe. Vor allem seinen Charakter zu einem Jawa zu ändern war super.


----------



## svd (8. Mai 2014)

Der MP Modus war mir immer zu stressig gewesen. Zuletzt habe ich den noch vor JA+ gespielt.

Abgesehen von den Kistenschieberätseln, ist "Baphomets Fluch 3" noch ganz witzig. Ein Glück.
Und solange es keine Nahaufnahmen gibt, ist sogar die Tiefenwirkung mit 3D Vision beachtlich.


----------



## Lukecheater (8. Mai 2014)

Willst dus noch 10mal posten?


----------



## Fireball8 (8. Mai 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Unter 30% ist man schneller, rollt weiter und die Ausdauer regeneriert sich schneller. Das Katana findest du, muss aber Hülle sein dafür.


 
Sollte vlt mal anfangen weniger zu sterben, wenn ich 'ne Menschlichkeit benutzt habe


----------



## Gast20180705 (8. Mai 2014)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Sollte vlt mal anfangen weniger zu sterben, wenn ich 'ne Menschlichkeit benutzt habe


 
Dafür gibts ja gleich am Anfang de Ring des Bindens direkt vor der blauen Kathedrale.


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2014)

Immer noch WoW und Diablo 3. 

Aber, tataaaaa. 
Damals, vor ganz ganz langer Zeit gab es mal ein Browser Spiel, eines der ersten überhaupt. Es nannte sich Galaxy Wars.
Habe ich gespielt bis, ja bis es eben Off ging.
Vorgestern mal ein wenig gegoogelt, und was sehe ich da, schon 2013 haben ein paar Jungs das Prinzip übernommen und das Game neu eröffnet.
Es heißt jetzt Gigrawars und es sieht immer noch so aus wie damals, es spielt sich auch genau so.
Natürlich gleich angemeldet und drauf los gesuchtet.


----------



## Fireball8 (8. Mai 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ja gleich am Anfang de Ring des Bindens direkt vor der blauen Kathedrale.


 
Ja klar, den nutze ich ja auch. Aber die Menschlichkeit bzw. Hülle verliert man beim Tod ja trotzdem. Und wenn es manche Items nur als Hülle gibt (danke für den Tipp, bin echt 'nen absoluter DS-Noob  ) dann sollte ich wirklich mal mehr drauf acht geben, wenn ich eine benutzt habe.


----------



## Gast20180705 (8. Mai 2014)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Ja klar, den nutze ich ja auch. Aber die Menschlichkeit bzw. Hülle verliert man beim Tod ja trotzdem. Und wenn es manche Items nur als Hülle gibt (danke für den Tipp, bin echt 'nen absoluter DS-Noob  ) dann sollte ich wirklich mal mehr drauf acht geben, wenn ich eine benutzt habe.


 
Hülle (Hollow) ist der untoten Zustand nachdem man in menschlischer Form gestorben ist. Die Tür lässt sich dann nur als "Zombie" öffnen.


----------



## Fireball8 (8. Mai 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Hülle (Hollow) ist der untoten Zustand nachdem man in menschlischer Form gestorben ist. Die Tür lässt sich dann nur als "Zombie" öffnen.


 
Ach klar, was rede ich denn da?! 

Na dann habe ich ja gute Chancen das Katana zu bekommen, da ich eh meist als Hülle rumlaufe


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. Mai 2014)

So, mal ne Stunde in Crysis 3 reingespielt.

Story ist zwar irgendwie doof, aber immerhin nett inszeniert. Die Grafik ist natürlich der Hammer, aber richtig gut finde ich vor allem die Soundkulisse. Der Soundtrack ist toll und der Rest trägt auch angenehm zur Atmosphäre dabei. 

Vom Gameplay her gefällt es mir bisher sehr gut. Nur getarnt ist es echt schwer mit dem Bogen zu zielen so ganz ohne Fadenkreuz - hat jedenfalls etwas Zeit gebraucht, bis ich damit einigermaßen umgehen konnte. Das Spiel ist angenehm fordernd und lässt mir die Wahl wie ich vorgehen will. Im Endeffekt ist es wieder wie in Teil 2. Große Areale in denen ich mich frei bewegen kann und vorgehen kann, wie es meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Verbunden durch kurze Schlauchabschnitte, die mich in dem Fall aber nicht groß stören, da sie nur als Transit zu verstehen sind. Zwar ist das Ganze immer noch ziemlich skriptlastig, aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie in CoD. Hab bisher Spaß


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Mai 2014)

Jetzt, da die neue Grafikkarte da ist, hab ich mal mit *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha* weitergemacht. Gruselig, mit meiner alten GTX 570 hatte ich 15 bis 50 fps im DirectX 10.1 Modus. Hab auf DX9 umgestellt, damit war es gut spielbar, aber die Beleuchtung war halt nicht annähernd so atmosphörisch. Jetzt hab ich mit der neuen Karte (auf Ti Niveau übertaktete GTX 780) im DirectX 10.1 Modus ca. 30 bis 60 fps, was ungefähr auf dem Niveau vom DX9 Modus mit der GTX 570 ist. Gut spielbar, kein Inputlag mehr, sieht sehr schön aus, aber die Sonnenstrahlen muss ich komplett abschalten, die Grasmenge reduzieren. Gut sieht's trotzdem aus, aber es zeigt doch, dass die da völlig am Limit arbeitet. Macht aber tierisch Spaß, auch wenn mir gerade meine gesamte Ausrüstung geklaut wurde (hatte zum Glück noch eine versteckte Ersatzwaffe, aber meine Muni dafür).

*Dark Souls* (man erinnere sich an mein Herumfluchen hier vor ein paar Tagen) hab ich auch nochmal installiert. Hab nochmal neu angefangen und bin jetzt an dem verdammten Taurendämon vorbei. Dieses Spiel macht mich echt fertig. Ähnlich wie Stalker Lost Alpha: Tolles Art Design, unglaublich atmosphärisch, aber das Speicherpunktsystem gepaart mit der bei mir extrem verzögerten Steuerung (ich bin ohnehin Gamepad Legastheniker, drücke andauernd falsche Taste). Durchspielen werde ich es sicher nicht, aber ab und zu werde ich es doch weiter spielen, bis ich wieder wütend Alt-F4 drücke. Ein vernünftiges Speichersystem wäre alles, was ich mir da noch wünsche, das würde alle anderen Probleme praktisch ausgleichen. Dann könnte ich auch mit der Steuerung leben, aber nach jedem Tod sich wieder 10 bis 15 Minuten durch die gleichen Levelabschnitte immer wieder und wieder zu prügeln, das ist auf Dauer frustrierend. Ich würde es wirklich gerne durchspielen, aber mir fehlt da einfach die Geschicklichkeit mit dem Gamepad in Kombination mit Frustresistenz.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Mai 2014)

Hab endlich Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway beendet und nun mit Mass Effect 3 angefangen. 
Bisher bin ich überrascht dass es vom Gameplay, der Steuerung und den Menüs genauso wirkt wie ME2.
Ich hatte da schon wieder mit unzähligen Verschlimmbesserungen gerechnet.^^


----------



## golani79 (8. Mai 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> [...] aber mir fehlt da einfach die Geschicklichkeit mit dem Gamepad in Kombination mit Frustresistenz.


 
Kann mich noch erinnern, als ich mir damals ne 360 zugelegt habe - kam am Anfang überhaupt nicht klar mit dem Gamepad und konnt mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es irgendwann besser werden sollte.
Aber je länger man das Gamepad benutzt, umso besser gehts. Wirst erstaunt sein, wie schnell das eigentlich geht


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Mai 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Kann mich noch erinnern, als ich mir damals ne 360 zugelegt habe - kam am Anfang überhaupt nicht klar mit dem Gamepad und konnt mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es irgendwann besser werden sollte.
> Aber je länger man das Gamepad benutzt, umso besser gehts. Wirst erstaunt sein, wie schnell das eigentlich geht


 
Ich hatte ja sogar mal ein halbes Jahr ne 360 ... das Gamepad (und die Häufigkeit von RRODs in meinem Bekanntenkreis) waren die Hauptgründe, das Ding wieder zu verkaufen. Außerdem hab ich seit knapp 9 Jahren ne PS2 und seit 4 oder 5 Jahren ne PS3 (hauptsächlich für Gran Turismo und als Mediaplayer). Das Playstationpad liegt mir definitiv mehr, aber aus irgendeinem Grund, den ich nicht kenne, lassen sich andere Eingabegeräte ja leider nicht anständig in Dark Souls konfigurieren. Das Xbox Pad, das ich jetzt habe, hab ich mir nur ausgeliehen, aber dran gewöhnen werde ich mich wohl nie. Bin ohnehin generell kein Gamepadfan. Zu wenige Tasten, zu viele Mehrfachbelegungen, zu wenig Hebelweg der Analogsticks usw.


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Mai 2014)

Ich hab gerade mit Tropico 5 angefangen. Mal schauen, wann ich dann auch was dazu erzählen darf. Außerdem spiele ich derzeit die Pre-Order-Beta von The Incredible Adventures von Van Helsing 2 und die Alpha von Stronghold Crusader 2. Mit Stalker: Lost Alpha bin ich jetzt fürs Erste fertig, muss mich mal an Artikel und Video setzen. Stay tuned!


----------



## Enisra (8. Mai 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mit Tropico 5 angefangen. Mal schauen, wann ich dann auch was dazu erzählen darf. Außerdem spiele ich derzeit die Pre-Order-Beta von The Incredible Adventures von Van Helsing 2 und die Alpha von Stronghold Crusader 2. Mit Stalker: Lost Alpha bin ich jetzt fürs Erste fertig, muss mich mal an Artikel und Video setzen. Stay tuned!


 
njoa, spätestens in 2 Wochen oder?
Wobei ich ja mal echt auf dem MP gespannt bin


----------



## golani79 (8. Mai 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Mit Stalker: Lost Alpha bin ich jetzt fürs Erste fertig, muss mich mal an Artikel und Video setzen. Stay tuned!


 
Kannst vlt. kurz und bündig sagen, ob es sich generell lohnt im Bezug auf Bugs / Stabilität etc. ?
Also rein von technischer Seite.


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Mai 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Kannst vlt. kurz und bündig sagen, ob es sich generell lohnt im Bezug auf Bugs / Stabilität etc. ?
> Also rein von technischer Seite.


 
Bei mir lief es nach Patch 1.30013 gut. In seltenen Fällen kam es zu Abstürzen (meist beim Laden eines Spielstands nach dem Tod), aber hier hat der Patch schon viel Abhilfe geschaffen. Quest-Bugs sind mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Einmal blockierte ein NPC eine Tür - Neuladen brachte die Erlösung. Kleine Clipping-Fehler gibt's schon mal eher, aber nichts Weltbewegendes. Das Fahrmodell der Autos ist grottig, aber das ist wohl kein Bug 

Insgesamt kann ich es empfehlen, sofern du ne sehr gute Maschine hast, um es einigermaßen flüssig spielen zu können. Die Engine ist halt einfach überfordert und sehr schlecht optimiert. Dazu empfehle ich den Artikel hier von unseren Hardware-Kollegen:
Stalker Lost Alpha: Benchmarks des Hardwarekillers [Special der Woche]


----------



## golani79 (8. Mai 2014)

Super - vielen Dank. Dann werd ich mir die Mod wohl laden


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Mai 2014)

*Dark Souls* lässt mich einfach nicht los  Hab gestern abend noch nen vierten Charakter angefangen (erster Krieger, zweiter Ritter, dritter ... irgendwas, vierter Kleriker). Wie auch immer: Mit dem Krieger kam ich nicht weiter in der Burg der Untoten, hab daher den Ritter für mehr Kraft und Schutz angefangen ... und bin mit dem nicht einmal am Tutorialboss vorbeigekommen, was ziemlich schnell zu Alt-F4 geführt hat. Der dritte Charakter war wieder etwas einfacher zu spielen, bin nach etwa 5 oder 6 Versuchen am Tutorialboss vorbeigekommen, die Burg der Untoten hat auch ganz gut geklappt, bis auf den Tauren-Dämonen, für den ich mindestens 20 oder 30 Versuche gebraucht habe, was auch mehrfach zu Frust und Alt-F4 geführt hat. Der Char war halt sehr auf leichte Klingenwaffen spezialisiert, was bei den Bossen relativ wenig Schaden verursacht hat. Der Kleriker dagegen ist ein echtes Tier: Selbst der Streitkolben, den man am Anfang bekommt, ist schon eine sehr gute Waffe. Der Charakter ist relativ beweglich, hat nen guten Schild und ist auf Wuchtwaffen spezialisiert, die bei den ersten Bossen extremen Schaden verursacht haben. Den Tutorialboss habe ich ohne einmal zu heilen gleich beim ersten Versuch besiegt, den Tauren-Dämon beim zweiten Versuch. Ich glaube ich bleibe dabei, mit dem Charakter komme ich gut zurecht. Erst dachte ich ja, ich bin einfach besser geworden, hab dann allerdings nochmal den Ritter ausgepackt und wieder verzweifelt. Mit dem stelle ich mich immer noch an wie der erste Mensch.

Was mich interessieren würde: Gibt es eigentlich Levelbegrenzungen oder Begrenzungen, dass ab nem bestimmten Level die Standardgegner keine Seelenenergie mehr geben? Ansonsten könnte ich mir ja die Charakter-Werte ein wenig hochgrinden (auch wenn ich sowas eigentlich gar nicht gerne mache), was mir das Spiel dann später deutlich einfacher gestalten würde, wenn das ohne große Einschränkungen geht.


----------



## Gast20180705 (9. Mai 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Dark Souls*
> 
> Was mich interessieren würde: Gibt es eigentlich Levelbegrenzungen oder Begrenzungen, dass ab nem bestimmten Level die Standardgegner keine Seelenenergie mehr geben? Ansonsten könnte ich mir ja die Charakter-Werte ein wenig hochgrinden (auch wenn ich sowas eigentlich gar nicht gerne mache), was mir das Spiel dann später deutlich einfacher gestalten würde, wenn das ohne große Einschränkungen geht.


 
Gibt keine Begrenzung, Seelen bekommst du immer. Allerdings hast du für alle Werte bei 20 ein Softcap und bei 40 das Hardcap. Vor dem Tauren-Dämon bekommst du in einem Haus aus einer Kiste 10 Schwarze Feuerbomben, die reichen perfekt um den zu erledigen. Du musst vor jedem "neuen" Abschnitt genau darauf achten, was das Spiel an Items dir in die Hand drückt und das Leben wird leichter. Aber trotzdem nie übermütig werden. Geduld und Sorgfalt sollten immer oberste Priorität haben.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Mai 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Gibt keine Begrenzung, Seelen bekommst du immer. Allerdings hast du für alle Werte bei 20 ein Softcap und bei 40 das Hardcap. Vor dem Tauren-Dämon bekommst du in einem Haus aus einer Kiste 10 Schwarze Feuerbomben, die reichen perfekt um den zu erledigen. Du musst vor jedem "neuen" Abschnitt genau darauf achten, was das Spiel an Items dir in die Hand drückt und das Leben wird leichter. Aber trotzdem nie übermütig werden. Geduld und Sorgfalt sollten immer oberste Priorität haben.


 
Die Bomben hab ich bisher nur ein oder zweimal benutzt. Hab halt immer die Sorge, dass mir die irgendwann fehlen, wenn ich sie brauche (aus genau dem Grund hab ich auch in vielen Rollenspielen irgendwann über 100 Heiltränke, weil ich die nie benutze  ) Aber den Tauren-Dämon hab ich mit dem Kleriker auch so ohne Probleme beim zweiten Versuch geschafft. Der Streitkolben haut da gut rein.

Kann man eigentlich ungewollte Gegenstände irgendwie verkaufen oder wegwerfen? Ich hab inzwischen einige kaputte Schwerter und unnütze Rüstungsteile, die mir im Grunde nur das Inventar zumüllen.


----------



## legion333 (9. Mai 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die Bomben hab ich bisher nur ein oder zweimal benutzt. Hab halt immer die Sorge, dass mir die irgendwann fehlen, wenn ich sie brauche (aus genau dem Grund hab ich auch in vielen Rollenspielen irgendwann über 100 Heiltränke, weil ich die nie benutze  ) Aber den Tauren-Dämon hab ich mit dem Kleriker auch so ohne Probleme beim zweiten Versuch geschafft. Der Streitkolben haut da gut rein.
> 
> Kann man eigentlich ungewollte Gegenstände irgendwie verkaufen oder wegwerfen? Ich hab inzwischen einige kaputte Schwerter und unnütze Rüstungsteile, die mir im Grunde nur das Inventar zumüllen.


 
Du kannst beim ersten Händler (also dem vor Taurus) die bodenlose Kiste kaufen, da kannst du alles am Leuchtfeuer ablegen. Verkaufen kannst du später, lohnt aber nicht. Gerade da man vieles doch noch gebrauchen kann, auch wenn man es vielleicht nicht erwarten würde (die Beinrüstung von den untoten Soldaten zB hat so ziemlich das beste Balance/Gewicht-Verhältnis  )


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Mai 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Du kannst beim ersten Händler (also dem vor Taurus) die bodenlose Kiste kaufen, da kannst du alles am Leuchtfeuer ablegen. Verkaufen kannst du später, lohnt aber nicht. Gerade da man vieles doch noch gebrauchen kann, auch wenn man es vielleicht nicht erwarten würde (die Beinrüstung von den untoten Soldaten zB hat so ziemlich das beste Balance/Gewicht-Verhältnis  )


 
Ok, die Kiste schaue ich mir mal an. Ein wenig Übersicht im Inventar kann nie schaden und von den Rüstungsteilen hab ich jeweils schon drei bis vier Stück.


----------



## golani79 (10. Mai 2014)

Wenn du alle Items hast, die du vom ersten Händler haben willst, kannst du den auch umhauen - der hat ein nettes Katana, wenn du das evtl. nutzen willst.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Mai 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn du alle Items hast, die du vom ersten Händler haben willst, kannst du den auch umhauen - der hat ein nettes Katana, wenn du das evtl. nutzen willst.


 
Nee, sowas mache ich nicht. Hab den mit meinem ersten Charakter schon versehentlich gekillt, weil ich den Untoten unten in der Ecke dahin gelockt und dort bekämpft habe. Dabei hab ich versehentlich den Händler getroffen, der ziemlich angepisst war. Bei sowas kriege ich immer ein virtuelles schlechtes Gewissen. Schließlich bin ich der Held und nicht der Bösewicht


----------



## Gast20180705 (10. Mai 2014)

Ich würde den auch net umhauen, solange es nicht ins New Game geht, da der die Feuerbomben verkauft.


----------



## Sakatoro-Movies (11. Mai 2014)

Ich spiel atm wieder bissl Need for Speed Underground 2 und hab wieder bissl lust auf Diablo 2


----------



## Fireball8 (11. Mai 2014)

War bei mir ganz am Anfang bei Dark Souls I genauso. Kam garnicht zurecht, andauernd im Tutorial gestorben. Bis ich mich dann mal wirklich konzentriert habe und mit Geduld ranging. Als er dann lag war ich nicht mehr zu halten...2 Wochen, 60 Std  (jaaaaa, ich hatte sehr viel Zeit )

Bevor ich in's New Game+ gehe, lege ich wahrscheinlich auch nochmal die NPCs um. Mal schauen, was sie so droppen


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Mai 2014)

Hab jetzt in Marvel Heroes die 500 Stunden Marke geknackt, und erfreue mich am neuen Team-Up Feature, das mir einen KI-Kumpel zur Seite stellt. Hab mich für Falcon entschieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Mai 2014)

Gestern wieder an *Far Cry 3* gesessen. Und wieder einmal überrascht Ubisoft mit einem höchst prominenten Synchon-Cast.
Neben den deutschen Stimmgebern von Leonardo di Caprio, Jamie Foxx und Matt Damon hab ich noch jene Sprecher von Tommy Lee Jones und Kevin Bacon/Gary Oldman herausgehört. Ist schon ziemlich edel für ein Spiel. 

Nachdem einige Zeit fürs Funktürme-Erklimmen und Piratenbasen-Erobern draufgegangen ist, war gestern wieder die Hauptquest dran. Die Buck-Missionen sind bis jetzt mein persönliches Highlight.


----------



## Fireball8 (12. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gestern wieder an *Far Cry 3* gesessen. Und wieder einmal überrascht Ubisoft mit einem höchst prominenten Synchon-Cast.
> Neben den deutschen Stimmgebern von Leonardo di Caprio, Jamie Foxx und Matt Damon hab ich noch jene Sprecher von Tommy Lee Jones und Kevin Bacon/Gary Oldman herausgehört. Ist schon ziemlich edel für ein Spiel.
> 
> Nachdem einige Zeit fürs Funktürme-Erklimmen und Piratenbasen-Erobern draufgegangen ist, war gestern wieder die Hauptquest dran. Die Buck-Missionen sind bis jetzt mein persönliches Highlight.


 
Vielleicht sollte ich es doch mal weiterzocken. Verdammt, warum muss man denn auch so viele Spiele auf der Platte haben?!


----------



## Gast20180705 (12. Mai 2014)

Oh Mann, wer sich den Sinner Kampf fürs NG+ ausgedacht hat gehört geschlagen. Die Freja war ja auch ne nette Überraschung.


----------



## golani79 (13. Mai 2014)

Grad wieder ne Runde DayZ mit nem Freund gespielt - immer wieder cool, wie atmosphärisch und spannend das Spiel sein kann.

Sind auf ner Militärbasis unterwegs gewesen, als es dann schön langsam dunkel geworden ist.
Haben ganz guten Loot gefunden und sind auch auf keine anderen Spieler gestoßen - an einem der Hauptgebäude jedoch, waren die Türen bereits geöffnet. Da ist man sich dann nicht sicher, ob noch jemand unterwegs ist oder nicht - und so schleicht man dann durch die Dunkelheit, immer in in der "Angst", auf einen anderen Spieler zu treffen. Spannung, bis man sich wieder in Sicherheit wiegt -  und auch, wenn es in dem Fall jetzt kein Aufeinandertreffen mit anderen Spielern gegeben hat, war es doch ein schönes Spielerlebnis 

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen, als uns die Dunkelheit eingeholt hat 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Mai 2014)

Gerstern *The Swapper* durchgespielt, klasse Atmosphäre gepaart mit schönen, teils kniffligen Rätseln. Auch dieser Storytwist um die Klone wurde sehr gut umgesetzt, nur leider war es sehr schnell vorbei, gerne hätte ich noch einige Rätsel mehr gelöst.


----------



## PcJuenger (15. Mai 2014)

Konnte mich gestern motivieren (und hatte die Zeit dazu  ) mal wieder etwas Tomb Raider zu spielen...Muss sagen, dass ich das verschenkte Potenzial ein wenig Schade finde. Die Shootersequenzen sind ganz okay, machen auch Spaß, dass Skillsystem ist zwar etwas unsinnig, motiviert aber ein bisschen, das Upgradesystem gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut und die Story ist ziemlich nett inszeniert, wenn auch oberflächlich (wie die Charaktere),* aaaaaaaaaaaaaber:* Ich kann es einfach nicht verwinden, dass einem die Heldin a.k.a. Lara nach zwei Stunden vom verletzlichen Menschen zur psychopathischen Massenmörderin mutiert. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend unlogisch. Hätte man es nicht ein wenig mehr inszinieren können, wie sehr sie das Ganze mitnimmt?
Es erschließt sich mir nicht, dass sie beim ersten Toten noch fast in Tränen ausbricht und danach munter Leute erwürgt, in die Luft jagt, erschießt, ersticht ect. ect. 
Sehr schade


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Mai 2014)

Bin immer noch mit *Stalker Lost Alpha* und *Dark Souls*  beschäftigt. Stalker Lost Alpha lädt echt konstant zum Screenshots  machen ein. Andere spiele mögen bessere Texturen oder mehr Polygone  haben, aber Stalker Lost Alpha hat einfach unglaublich stimmungsvolle  Licht- und Schatteneffekte in Kombination mit sehr dichter Vegetation  und tollem Art-Design. Hier ein paar Beispiel-Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Dark Souls fluche ich  immer noch über die träge Input-Reaktion, aber ich komme langsam voran.  Gargoyles beim vierten Versuch besiegt, Klaffdrachen beim zweiten. Nur  der Ziegendämon war die Hölle. Nicht einmal, weil er besonders schwer  ist, sondern weil das Areal, in dem man kämpft, sehr eng ist und die  Kamera ständig von irgendwelchen Objekten verdeckt wird. War schon  ziemlich frustrierend, da ich kaum sehen konnte, was meine Spielfigur  gerade macht. Aber nach 6 oder 7 Versuchen lag auch der im Dreck.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Mai 2014)

Ich spiele hin und wieder immer noch* Arma 3* und mache die eine oder andere Mission. Weil wegen dem letzten Update mein Fortschritt in der aktuellen Mission draufgegangen ist, habe ich mal *Metro: Last Light* installiert und bin erstmal davon erstaunt, wie gut es doch auf auf meinem Rechner (7870, i5-3450 3,1GHz) bei hohen Einstellungen ausschaut und läuft. Da stört es mich auch nicht sonderlich, dass die Grafikeinstellungen im Menü von Haus aus nicht sehr viel Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bieten.

Außerdem habe ich vorhin spontan mal *Red Faction: Armageddon* installiert, nachdem ich ein RF2-Video gesehen und mich dazu verleiten lassen habe. Ich habe es nur zwanzig Minuten gespielt, was natürlich selbst für einen Ersteindruck kaum ausreicht, aber spontan macht es mich dennoch nicht sonderlich an. Zumal ich anhand der Kritiken, die mir bekannt sind bereits weiß, dass ich nicht viel erwarten darf und es ohnehin nicht das ist, was ich von Red Faction erwartet hätte, genauso wie bereits beim Vorgänger.


----------



## Fireball8 (17. Mai 2014)

> Bei Dark Souls fluche ich  immer noch über die träge Input-Reaktion,  aber ich komme langsam voran.  Gargoyles beim vierten Versuch besiegt,  Klaffdrachen beim zweiten. Nur  der Ziegendämon war die Hölle. Nicht  einmal, weil er besonders schwer  ist, sondern weil das Areal, in dem  man kämpft, sehr eng ist und die  Kamera ständig von irgendwelchen  Objekten verdeckt wird. War schon  ziemlich frustrierend, da ich kaum  sehen konnte, was meine Spielfigur  gerade macht. Aber nach 6 oder 7  Versuchen lag auch der im Dreck.



Die Dark Souls-Sucht/-Faszination hat dich nun im Griff...Willkommen im Club 

Ich lade mir Montag, sobald ich zu Hause bin, auch mal die Lost Alpha-Mod runter. Jetzt bin ich ja doch echt interessiert


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Mai 2014)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Die Dark Souls-Sucht/-Faszination hat dich nun im Griff...Willkommen im Club



Höhöhö, Havel kaputtgeschlagen! Ja, das Spiel hat was. Es hat Fehler, die PC Portierung ist Müll, die Steuerung reagiert lahm, aber es macht dennoch irgendwie Spaß, auch wenn es genauso häufig Frust erzeugt. Die Kunst ist es wohl, trotz Stress immer ruhig aber gleichzeitig schnell zu reagieren. Man darf nicht in Panik geraten und das passiert mir leider recht häufig (daher bevorzuge ich eigentlich auch rundenbasierte Kampfsysteme oder welche, die man jederzeit pausieren kann, um die eigene Taktik zu überdenken). Spielerisch ist es sicherlich kein Meilenstein, aber es ist in meinen Augen, ähnlich wie damals Shadows of the Colossus, irgendwie ein digitales Kunstwerk, das trotz all seiner Fehler irgendwie fasziniert. Ob ich es durchspielen werde, weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich bin froh, dass ich dem Spiel noch eine Chance gegeben habe.



Fireball8 schrieb:


> Ich lade mir Montag, sobald ich zu Hause bin, auch mal die Lost Alpha-Mod runter. Jetzt bin ich ja doch echt interessiert


 
Mach das, das Spiel lohnt sich definitiv. Die Storypräsentation ist zwar eher simpel gehalten (wenige und recht kurze Dialoge hauptsächlich Textfenster), aber die Atmosphäre und das Erforschen der Spielwelt sind definitiv sehr gelungen. Das Spiel ist zwar technisch (ähnlich wie das Original damals) ziemlich verbuggt (Quickloadfunktion, KI-Aussetzer, PDA) und die Performance ist mies, aber auch mit 30 bis 40 fps ist es noch gut spielbar und sieht im DX10.1 Modus richtig gut aus. DX9 läuft schneller, aber die Beleuchtung ist definitiv DEUTLICH weniger atmosphärisch.


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Mai 2014)

So ich krieche auch wieder durch die Zone, mit dem neuen Patch soweit so gut alles.

Zuzeit Suche ich jmd. bei dem ich meine Waffen und Anzug reparieren kann. Fox im Startdorf konnte bis jetzt nur das G36 bearbeiten und Pentrenko in der Bar gar nichts was ich an Ausrüstung hatte.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Mai 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> So ich krieche auch wieder durch die Zone, mit dem neuen Patch soweit so gut alles.
> 
> Zuzeit Suche ich jmd. bei dem ich meine Waffen und Anzug reparieren kann. Fox im Startdorf konnte bis jetzt nur das G36 bearbeiten und Pentrenko in der Bar gar nichts was ich an Ausrüstung hatte.


 
Bei mir können beide alles reparieren, was ich derzeit benutze. Kann es sein, dass du Streloks alten Anzug aus dem Agroprom-Versteck benutzt? Den kann man meines Wissens nach nicht reparieren lassen. Ansonsten könnte es sein, dass du ein neues Spiel beginnen musst, um alle Vorteile des Patches nutzen zu können. Ich hab das so gemacht, bei mir war der erste Spielstand allerdings ohnehin kaputt, da ich in der Bar von einem NPC (Hash, der macht übrigens immer noch ab und zu Ärger, indem er im Weg steht und sich nicht ansprechen lässt).


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Mai 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bei mir können beide alles reparieren, was ich derzeit benutze. Kann es sein, dass du Streloks alten Anzug aus dem Agroprom-Versteck benutzt? Den kann man meines Wissens nach nicht reparieren lassen. Ansonsten könnte es sein, dass du ein neues Spiel beginnen musst, um alle Vorteile des Patches nutzen zu können. Ich hab das so gemacht, bei mir war der erste Spielstand allerdings ohnehin kaputt, da ich in der Bar von einem NPC (Hash, der macht übrigens immer noch ab und zu Ärger, indem er im Weg steht und sich nicht ansprechen lässt).


 
Nö habe nur eine normale AN-94 und einen gewöhnlichen Stalker-Anzug, als Pistole habe ich den schallgedämpften Colt 1911. Habe mit dem Patch sowieso neues Spiel angefangen.

Hatte weil Fox das G36 bearbeiten konnte und Pentrenko nicht gedacht, dass es wie bei CoP/CS funktioniert, wo die Ingeneure nur bestimmte Waffengruppen/Anzüge bearbeiten können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2014)

Gerade mit zwei krassen Abschnitten in Far Cry 3 fertig geworden.



Spoiler



Der Kampf gegen das riesige Tatau-Monster und der irre Trip im Kampf gegen Vaas.



H-A-M-M-E-R!!!


----------



## Sanador (18. Mai 2014)

@sauerlandboy79
So viel wie du von Far Cry 3 schwärmst, will ich es jetzt auch endlich mal durchspielen. Ich hab jetzt zum Beispiel alle Lager und Sendemasten übernommen und konzentriere mich nun auf die Handlung.


----------



## Monalye (18. Mai 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> habe ich mal *Metro: Last Light* installiert und bin erstmal davon erstaunt, wie gut es doch auf auf meinem Rechner (7870, i5-3450 3,1GHz) bei hohen Einstellungen ausschaut und läuft. Da stört es mich auch nicht sonderlich, dass die Grafikeinstellungen im Menü von Haus aus nicht sehr viel Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bieten.



Hast du Metro LL angespielt auch schon und wie weit bist du damit? Hast du den storylastigen, inaktiven Teil in dem man zum Zusehen verdammt wird, überstanden und ist es danach besser? Ich hab das Spiel nach etwa einer Stunde abgebrochen, weil es nur Dialoge und Dialoge und Dialoge gab, bei denen ich tatenlos auf den Bildschirm starren musste und die sich noch nicht mal abbrechen ließen. Wie hast du das empfunden?

Ich hab mir Fear 2 wieder installiert und werde den heutigen Sonntag damit verbringen. Momentan sind mir storyarme Shooter einach am liebsten, da passt das optimal.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Mai 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hast du Metro LL angespielt auch schon und wie weit bist du damit? Hast du den storylastigen, inaktiven Teil in dem man zum Zusehen verdammt wird, überstanden und ist es danach besser? Ich hab das Spiel nach etwa einer Stunde abgebrochen, weil es nur Dialoge und Dialoge und Dialoge gab, bei denen ich tatenlos auf den Bildschirm starren musste und die sich noch nicht mal abbrechen ließen. Wie hast du das empfunden?


 
Ich bin 2-3 Stunden drin und finde es super. Genauso wie schon den Vorgänger. Klar, am Anfang wird ein wenig geredet im normalen Rahmen eines typtischen Videospiels, das sich am Anfang ein paar Minuten Zeit nimmt um einen Umriss der Situation zu geben und dem Spieler/Protagonisten zu erklären, was nun Sache ist, aber ich glaube, du bist da echt einfach zu empfindlich und hättest es nicht sofort weglegen sollen. 

Ich würde behaupten, würdest du solchen Spielen eine Chance geben und dich nicht an ein paar Dialogen aufhängen würdest (es ist ja nun kein Metal Gear Solid oder ein Rollenspiel), dann würdest du weniger gute Videospiele verpassen. Metro ist nun auch kein Spiel, bei dem ich sagen würde, dass es den Fokus auf die Handlung legt, aber es ist eben normal, dass besonders am Anfang oder zwischendurch ein paar Dialoge stattfinden. Vielleicht kannst du dich ja irgendwann damit anfreunden. Aber ein "Story-Spiel" sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus.


----------



## Kaisan (18. Mai 2014)

So, habe jetzt *Blackwell Deception* durchgespielt und bin doch schwer beeindruckt; schließlich bin ich mit keinen Erwartungen an das Teil herangegangen und bin positiv überrascht worden von grandiosen Charakteren, den stets präsenten, aber immer dezenten Humor und der spannenden Story. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall noch mehr Titel der Serie spielen. Jetzt werde ich mich aber erstmal wieder verstärkt an InFamous: Second Son setzen, dass ich vor einigen Wochen angefangen habe und noch beendet werden will. Mal schauen, ob ich danach noch einen kleinen Titel bis zum Reales von Watch Dogs einschieben kann.


----------



## Monalye (18. Mai 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Ich bin 2-3 Stunden drin und finde es super. Genauso wie schon den Vorgänger. Klar, am Anfang wird ein wenig geredet im normalen Rahmen eines typtischen Videospiels, das sich am Anfang ein paar Minuten Zeit nimmt um einen Umriss der Situation zu geben und dem Spieler/Protagonisten zu erklären, was nun Sache ist, aber ich glaube, du bist da echt einfach zu empfindlich und hättest es nicht sofort weglegen sollen.
> 
> Ich würde behaupten, würdest du solchen Spielen eine Chance geben und dich nicht an ein paar Dialogen aufhängen würdest (es ist ja nun kein Metal Gear Solid oder ein Rollenspiel), dann würdest du weniger gute Videospiele verpassen. Metro ist nun auch kein Spiel, bei dem ich sagen würde, dass es den Fokus auf die Handlung legt, aber es ist eben normal, dass besonders am Anfang oder zwischendurch ein paar Dialoge stattfinden. Vielleicht kannst du dich ja irgendwann damit anfreunden. Aber ein "Story-Spiel" sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus.



Ok, vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung, vielleicht sollte ich es tatsächlich nochmal installieren. So "leichtfertig" lege ich eigentlich nur Spiele beiseite, die ich als Sonderaktion oder in der Pyramide gekauft habe, wie eben zuletzt Metro LL und ME3 in der Pyramide um je 9,90. Vollpreistitel überlege ich mir da schon ganz anders und da kommts auch eher nicht vor, das ich die beiseite lege. Obwohl es mir mit einem Traumspiel eigentlich passiert ist. F.e.a.r. 3 hab ich mir Anfang 2012 um etwa 50 Euro gekauft, war aber dazu anfangs, trotz mehrmaliger Versuche, echt zu blöd dafür, ich schaffte die Flucht zu Beginn nie. Damit flog das Game fast 2 Jahre ins Regal, wo ich es erst letzten Winter wieder hervorgeholt habe. Zum Glück, das Game ist ein echtes Juwel, mittlerweile habe ich die komplette Fear-Reihe durch, mit allen DLC's und spiel den 2. Teil grad noch einmal 
Als Vollpreistitel habe ich 2014 2 Spiele im Auge, nämlich Wolfenstein und vor allem The Evil Within, das ich gar nicht mehr erwarten kann. Vom zweiten erhoffe ich mir total viel, ich glaub, das ist genau so wie ich Spiele mag 

Ich hab' zwar Metro 2033 etwas gespielt, das kam mir auch gar nicht so schlecht vor, weshalb ich auch Metro LL gekauft hatte, es hat mich halt nicht so dermaßen in den Bann gezogen, wie jetzt ein Fear zb. Aber die Dialoge von LL haben mich tatsächlich abgeschreckt, vielleicht sollte ich es wirklich nochmal versuchen. Ich hab ja jetzt zum Glück Urlaub und damit viel Zeit


----------



## Kaisan (18. Mai 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung, vielleicht sollte ich es tatsächlich nochmal installieren. So "leichtfertig" lege ich eigentlich nur Spiele beiseite, die ich als Sonderaktion oder in der Pyramide gekauft habe, wie eben zuletzt Metro LL und ME3 in der Pyramide um je 9,90. Vollpreistitel überlege ich mir da schon ganz anders und da kommts auch eher nicht vor, das ich die beiseite lege. Obwohl es mir mit einem Traumspiel eigentlich passiert ist. F.e.a.r. 3 hab ich mir Anfang 2012 um etwa 50 Euro gekauft, war aber dazu anfangs, trotz mehrmaliger Versuche, echt zu blöd dafür, ich schaffte die Flucht zu Beginn nie. Damit flog das Game fast 2 Jahre ins Regal, wo ich es erst letzten Winter wieder hervorgeholt habe. Zum Glück, das Game ist ein echtes Juwel, mittlerweile habe ich die komplette Fear-Reihe durch, mit allen DLC's und spiel den 2. Teil grad noch einmal
> Als Vollpreistitel habe ich 2014 2 Spiele im Auge, nämlich Wolfenstein und vor allem The Evil Within, das ich gar nicht mehr erwarten kann. Vom zweiten erhoffe ich mir total viel, ich glaub, das ist genau so wie ich Spiele mag
> 
> Ich hab' zwar Metro 2033 etwas gespielt, das kam mir auch gar nicht so schlecht vor, weshalb ich auch Metro LL gekauft hatte, es hat mich halt nicht so dermaßen in den Bann gezogen, wie jetzt ein Fear zb. Aber die Dialoge von LL haben mich tatsächlich abgeschreckt, vielleicht sollte ich es wirklich nochmal versuchen. Ich hab ja jetzt zum Glück Urlaub und damit viel Zeit


 
Metro: Last Light solltest Du auf jeden Fall noch eine Chance geben - wenn Du 2033 gemocht hast, kann Dir LL eigentlich nur gefallen. Die Anzahl der Dialoge nimmt im Spielverlauf auf jeden Fall ab, das Gameplay und die Präsentation / Inszenierung inklusive der dichten Atmosphäre haben mich allemal überzeugt. Du würdest etwas verpassen, wenn Du Last Light nicht etwas länger spielst.


----------



## Kaisan (18. Mai 2014)

So, *inFamous: Second Son* war dann doch ein wenig schneller durch als gedacht.  Bis zum Reales von Watch Dogs werde ich ein wenig intensiver in die Early Access-Version von *Jagged Alliance: Flasback* reinschnuppern und eventuell noch *Rage* durchspielen, das noch ungespielt auf meiner Festplatte herumgammelt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Mai 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> @sauerlandboy79
> So viel wie du von Far Cry 3 schwärmst, will ich es jetzt auch endlich mal durchspielen. Ich hab jetzt zum Beispiel alle Lager und Sendemasten übernommen und konzentriere mich nun auf die Handlung.


 He, he... 

Was soll ich machen? Hat mich schon lange kein FPS gefesselt.


----------



## Tabascco (19. Mai 2014)

Heute nach langer Zeit bis in die Nacht mal wieder Counter Strike: Source gezockt, man merkt es, es war zu spät geworden...


----------



## Rabowke (19. Mai 2014)

X-Plane, wobei man hier nicht wirklich von spielen reden kann, und Tropico 4. Hier hab ich aber erst das Tutorial beendet und die erste 'echte' Mission. Ggf. versuche ich mich heute Abend an der zweiten Mission und/oder übe noch ein wenig X-Plane hinsichtlich der VOR / ADF Navigation.


----------



## legion333 (19. Mai 2014)

Immer noch _Dark Souls 2_. Nach fast 3 mal durchspielen in NG, 1/3 in NG+ und gut 200 PvP-Kämpfen mal ein Urteil von mir.
Man merkt dem Spiel deutlich an, dass da viele wichtige Leute bei FromSoftware nicht dran beteiligt waren. Auch wenn viele Dinge verbessert wurden, noch mehr ist um einiges schlechter. Aber fangen wir mal mit dem guten an:
3 Slots pro Hand, gibt einem sehr viel mehr Möglichkeiten und macht das ganze komfortabler, gerade da man dank niedriger Waffenhaltbarkeit mehrere Waffen gleichzeitig benutzen kann; daher stört es mich auch nicht, dass die schnell kaputt gehen. Und ab dem Punkt, wo man den Bracing Knuckle Ring (+1) hat, reicht auch eine Waffe, also braucht man gar nicht alle verbessern.

Macht auch wieder richtig viel Spaß, die ganzen neuen Waffen, Zauber und Rüstungen auszuprobieren, wie erwartet sehr abwechslungsreich von den Movesets her. Dass sie das 'Direct Hit'-System auf alle Waffen (anstatt nur Äxten (?) wie im Vorgänger) ausgeweitet haben ist auch ne gute Sache, da muss man etwas gezielter sein beim Angreifen, macht auch gerade bei Hellebarden oder ähnlichen viel Sinn. Und natürlich die Stoff-Physik. Da brauch ich wohl gar nicht viel zu zu sagen, schaut trotz häufiger Clipping-Fehler echt gut aus 

Die Multiplayer-Aktionen sind dank dem Server-Matchmaking deutlich einfacher. Hab zwar recht häufig Verzögerungen (was zum Teil auch an meiner miesen Bandbreite liegen dürfte), aber man kann deutlich verlässlicher und schneller andere Spieler beschwören. Und wenn es nicht funktioniert, kriegt man die Fehlernachricht nach ein paar Sekunden anstatt nach 2 Minuten.
Das waren wohl schon die wichtigsten positiven Sachen. Leider jetzt das negative:
Welt- und Leveldesign sind eine riesen Enttäuschung. Die Welt passt nicht zusammen (ganz offensichtlich beim Aufzug zur Iron Keep: von der Spitze einer Windmühle vor ein Schloss, das in einem Vulkan versunken ist? Ernsthaft  ), also fehlen auch die ganzen Aha-Momente aus dem Vorgänger, wo man andere Gebiete schon von weiter weg genau betrachten konnte, nicht zu vergessen die genialen Abkürzungen. Nicht nur die zwischen unterschiedlichen Arealen, sondern auch innerhalb eines Gebiets. Etwa wo man durch die Katakomben und das Grab der Riesen innerhalb von 2 Minuten gekommen ist durch geschickte Sprünge, oder der Aufzug in den Archiven, oder der Fall in Blighttown, etc. Gar nichts mehr davon. Dazu noch ein Punkt: Gegnerplatzierungen wirkt oft einfach ziemlich billig. Anstatt dass man anspruchsvolle Gegner in den Weg gestellt bekommt, gibt es einfach viele. Zu viele gleichzeitig, und ständig Bogenschützen dazu. Das ist dann keine Herausforderung sondern nervt einfach nur, gerade in NG+. Auch bei einigen Bossen. Es wird auch gerne noch etwas in die Umgebung gestellt, um noch mehr zu nerven (Gift-spuckende Statuen, Wasser, brennender Untergrund, Wasser, Stacheln, schmale Pfade, Wasser, Wasser). Im Vorgänger war sowas selten und meistens konnte man die Umgebung da zu seinem eigenen Vorteil nutzen (Säulen im O&S-Kampf als gutes Beispiel).

Dass die i-frames beim Rollen jetzt an ein Attribut gebunden sind, mag ich auch nicht. Nimmt etwas von dem "Skill" weg, gescheit zu rollen, weil die unter 15-20 ADP oft einfach nicht das tut was sie soll. Poise ist auch praktisch nutzlos geworden, da man von fast jedem Angriff, egal mit welcher Waffe und welche Rüstung man trägt unterbrochen wird und vor allem der PvP zum RB-Gespamme verkommt. Das Parieren fühlt sich irgendwie falsch an, diese Verzögerung am Anfang macht es unglaublich schwierig, sich daran zu gewöhnen. Es sei denn, man hat das Monastery Scimitar. Ist aber auch ein Krampf, da dran zu kommen. Ich musste Aldia's Keep auf NG5+ setzen bis es mal gedroppt ist 

Als ich das Spiel durch hatte, konnte ich mich nicht einmal mehr richtig an alle 4 "großen" Bosse erinnern. Keine gute Sache, die meisten Bosskämpfe waren eher nervig und langweilig, wenig besonders und hatten nichts was einem im Gedächtnis bleibt. Gab aber auch gute Bosse, die Lost Sinner zB mochte ich und den Darklurker fand ich richtig genial, nur der Weg dahin war echt nervig.

Damit dürfte ich wohl das wichtigste genannt haben, auf das Balancing geh ich nämlich nicht ein, hab nämlich keine Ahnung wie Dark Souls 1 ohne Patches war, da wurde ja einiges geändert bevor es für den PC erschien. War ja am Anfang wohl auch ziemlich kaputt. Hoffentlich werden allerdings noch die Hitboxen verbessert, die sind oft auch mies.
Insgesamt also ist es doch deutlich schwächer als der Vorgänger (mein persönliches Lieblingsspiel, dürfte man wohl auch gemerkt haben wenn man meine Einträge in dem Thread hier gelesen hat  ), *aber* noch lange kein schlechtes Spiel. Immer noch sehr gut, um genau zu sein. Hab schon über 100 Stunden gespielt und es werden wahrscheinlich noch 2-300 Stunden mehr, einfach weil es so viel zum Ausprobieren gibt (hab schon ne Menge Builds geplant) und es trotz der Mängel sehr viel besser ist als das, was ich sonst so an Spielen besitze.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Mai 2014)

*Mass Effect 3* (und damit die Trilogie) ist beendet. Ich will mehr!

Jetzt wo es vorbei ist wünschte ich fast, ich hätte nie damit angefangen. Hab aktuell gar keine Lust auf andere Spiele. *seufz*


----------



## MichaelG (19. Mai 2014)

Ich hab nun FC3 fast durch und gestern Liberation HD zu 100% incl. aller Trophys beendet. Hab mir nun Stick of Truth bestellt und bekomme ja nächste Woche auch WD geliefert. Mal sehen wer schneller da ist.  Jedenfalls denke ich mal, daß ich bis dahin mit den letzten 3% von FC3 durch bin. Und dann ist seit heute auch FC4 vorbestellt und bei AC Unity warte ich noch, was für Editionen kommen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Mai 2014)

Neben Infamous Second Son auch noch Killzone Shadow Fall.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Mai 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> *Mass Effect 3* (und damit die Trilogie) ist beendet. Ich will mehr!
> 
> Jetzt wo es vorbei ist wünschte ich fast, ich hätte nie damit angefangen. Hab aktuell gar keine Lust auf andere Spiele. *seufz*


 Du, ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen.


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2014)

hm nja
das gemeine daran ist ja aber auch, das keiner versucht hat auf den ME-Hype aufzuspringen und auch ein eigenes Space Opera Spiel rausgebracht haben 
Außer Star Trek bzw. STO ist da ja nichts

Ich glaube langsam das ich schon selbst eines machen müsste ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm nja
> das gemeine daran ist ja aber auch, das keiner versucht hat auf den ME-Hype aufzuspringen und auch ein eigenes Space Opera Spiel rausgebracht haben
> Außer Star Trek bzw. STO ist da ja nichts
> 
> Ich glaube langsam das ich schon selbst eines machen müsste ...


 Und dabei gibt es sowieso kaum großartige Sci-Fi-RPGs. Muss ja noch nicht mal arg actionlastig sein.


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und dabei gibt es sowieso kaum großartige Sci-Fi-RPGs. Muss ja noch nicht mal arg actionlastig sein.


 
das kommt da oben drauf, auch wenn man da schon eine größere Auswahl hat, aber so Space Opera eben wie Mass Effect oder halt das bekannteste Beispiel Star Trek


----------



## Chemenu (20. Mai 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Killzone Shadow Fall.


 Das Spiel sieht echt fantastisch aus. Würd mich jucken, hab aber leider noch keine PS4.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und dabei gibt es sowieso kaum großartige Sci-Fi-RPGs. Muss ja noch nicht mal arg actionlastig sein.


 ME3 war mir schon zu actionlastig. Am Ende war ja nur noch Dauergeballer ala Painkiller.  
Vor allem diese drecks Banshees hätten mich fast wahnsinnig werden lassen. Da hilft echt nur ignorieren und zum Zielpunkt rushen, sonst wird man von minderen Gegnerhorden überrannt während man sich mit den Banshees abmüht. 

Hab mir jetzt erst mal die Bücher zu Mass Effect bestellt (zumindest die ersten drei, der vierte Teil soll wohl Logikfehler enthalten und stammt auch von einem anderen Autor). Vielleicht befriedigt das mein Verlangen nach ME.


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt erst mal die Bücher zu Mass Effect bestellt (zumindest die ersten drei, der vierte Teil soll wohl Logikfehler enthalten und stammt auch von einem anderen Autor). Vielleicht befriedigt das mein Verlangen nach ME.


 
nja, der Drew ist ja weg von Bioware 
Ich würde ja andere Bücher nehmen bzw. Revan lesen um zu was nach da nach den Spielen passiert ist


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Mai 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt erst mal die Bücher zu Mass Effect bestellt (zumindest die ersten drei, der vierte Teil soll wohl Logikfehler enthalten und stammt auch von einem anderen Autor).


 
Ja, den vierten habe ich bisher auch nicht gelesen, weil er in der Community völlig zerrissen wurde.
Bioware hatte zwar mal eine verbesserte Version versprochen, aber bisher ist davon leider nichts zu sehen.

Wenn du mit den Romanen durch bist, kann ich dir aber noch die Comics ans Herz legen.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, den vierten habe ich bisher auch nicht gelesen, weil er in der Community völlig zerrissen wurde.
> Bioware hatte zwar mal eine verbesserte Version versprochen, aber bisher ist davon leider nichts zu sehen.
> 
> Wenn du mit den Romanen durch bist, kann ich dir aber noch die Comics ans Herz legen.


 Der Zeichenstil gefällt mir zwar nicht so gut, aber vielleicht werd ich mir da auch welche bestellen. Da gibt's ja inzwischen einige, muss mir da erst noch einen Überblick verschaffen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Mai 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Da gibt's ja inzwischen einige, muss mir da erst noch einen Überblick verschaffen.


 
Ist im Prinzip recht einfach.

Mass Effect 1: Redemption (Erzählt, wie die Leiche von Shepard nach seinem Tod am Anfang von ME2 in die Hände von Cerberus gelangt)
Mass Effect 2: Evolution (Erzählt die Vorgeschichte des Unbekannten)
Mass Effect 3: Invasion (Erzählt, wie Cerberus Omega eingenommen hat)
Mass Effect 4: Homeworlds (Erzählt in kleineren Geschichten vom Leben verschiedener Begleiter)

bisher nur auf englisch erhältlich:
Mass Effect: Foundation #1
Mass Effect: Foundation #2 (17.06.2014)
Mass Effect: Foundation #3 (18.11.2014)


----------



## Chemenu (20. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mass Effect 2: Evolution (Erzählt die Vorgeschichte des Unbekannten)


 Der heißt in der deutschen Übersetzung "der Unbekannte"? 
Ich kenn den nur als "Illusive Man". 

Aber ich denke wenn überhaupt, dann bestelle ich mir gleich das hier: Mass Effect Library Edition Volume 1: Amazon.de: Garry Brown, Jean Diaz, Dave Marshall: Fremdsprachige B


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Mai 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Aber ich denke wenn überhaupt, dann bestelle ich mir gleich das hier: Mass Effect Library Edition Volume 1: Amazon.de: Garry Brown, Jean Diaz, Dave Marshall: Fremdsprachige B


 
Jo, sind halt die ersten vier Bände in einem Sammelband.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Mai 2014)

hab mir gestern mal *lego marvel super heroes* für ~3,50 im humble store geleistet.
wollte schon länger so ein lego-spiel haben.
irgendwie fand ich die ersten 25 minuten aber total...na ja...un-intuitiv.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2014)

Meine Güte, wie lange geht *Far Cry 3* denn noch?! 


Spoiler



Dachte nach dem Ableben von Vaas gehts zackig noch den Hoyt um die Ecke bringen, dabei habe ich noch dank Agent Willis und mit seinem Flieger die zweite Insel erreicht, einen deutschen Söldner kontaktiert und mich in eine geheime Höhle der Piraten reingeschlichen, in der man endlich Hoyt himself kennen lernen darf.



Junge, Junge... Mit Abstand der umfangreichste FPS ever, da kann man echt nix sagen. Hut ab, Ubisoft.

Nebenbei hab ich auch mal die kostenlose Origin-Dreingabe - *Pflanzen vs. Zombies* - angespielt. Da muss man echt vorsichtig sein, da besteht schnell akute Suchtgefahr. ^^


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2014)

da Tropico 5 erst am Freitag kommt 



Spoiler



oder Morgen 


wird wieder mal Laster gefahren, u.a. weil es noch diesen schönen Bonus gibt:
SCS Software's blog: ETS 2 update 1.10 Get your free copy of Metallic Paintjobs DLC!


----------



## MichaelG (21. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wie lange geht *Far Cry 3* denn noch?!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Kommt darauf an ob Du die Nebendinge (Relikte, Schätze, alle Fahrzeuge fahren etc. pp) mitnehmen willst oder nicht. Das kann sich auch auf der Südinsel ziehen. Die Hauptstory ist relativ gesehen dann schnell vorbei. Aber man hat auch Nebenjobs und in der Limited Edition auch Zusatzmissionen wie Monkey Business und die Lost Expeditions (letztere aber nur auf der Nordinsel)....

Ich bin bei 97% und immer noch nicht durch (brauche sicher noch die eine oder andere Stunde). Es fehlen noch 10 Hauptmissionen und ein Großteil der ganzen Schätze der Südinsel. Der Rest ist bereits an Bord (incl. Nebenjobs und Relikten). Wobei ich momentan auch ein Luxusproblem habe: Ich kann gar nicht so viel Geld ausgeben wie ich wöllte. Alle Waffen sind da, alle Waffen haben alles Zubehör, alle Waffen sind lackiert und das auch in allen Farben. Ich brauch momentan bei rund 9800 Dollar in der Brieftasche (Limit sind 10.000 Dollar) eher Möglichkeiten mal wieder Geld im größeren Stil loszuwerden um die noch offenen Schätze an Bord nehmen zu können. Also stell ich mich ab und zu absichtlich dämlich an, um mal eine neue kugelsichere Weste und Sanipacks kaufen zu können (Sanipacks stelle ich schon lang nicht mehr selbst her)   Wenn hätten sie bei FC3 bei der letzten Brieftasche (wenn auch unrealistisch) eine unbegrenzte Kapazität anbieten können. Leichen grase ich schon lange nicht mehr nach Funden ab.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an ob Du die Nebendinge (Relikte, Schätze, alle Fahrzeuge fahren etc. pp) mitnehmen willst oder nicht. Das kann sich auch auf der Südinsel ziehen. Die Hauptstory ist relativ gesehen dann schnell vorbei. Aber man hat Nebenjobs....


 Vielleicht ein oder zwei Nebenaufträge habe ich erfüllt, ansonsten hab ich mich auf die Kampagne, das Freischalten der Karte durch die Sendetürme und das Erobern feindlicher Basen beschränkt. Hin und wieder ein ungeplanter Fund dieser Reliquien und etwas Crafting.
Vielleicht resultiert die Länge in meinem Falle auch hauptsächlich dadurch, dass ich bevorzugt die schleichende bzw. lautlose Taktik einsetze.
Die Spielzeit bei Steam zeigte mir jüngst was von 18 Stunden an, die aber nicht stimmen kann. Ich hab locker das Doppelte an Zeit darin investiert.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab im 1. Durchgang auf hard rund 45-50 h gebraucht. Für alles. Incl. Nebenjobs, Relikten, allen Schätzen etc. pp. Aktuell hab ich keine Ahnung. Könnte aber dieses mal darunter liegen. Weil ich nach einigen vertrackt versteckten Relikten nicht so extrem suchen mußte wie beim ersten mal. Aber dieses mal habe ich die Funktürme zu schnell freigeschaltet, sodaß ich viele Waffen die ich vorher gekauft hatte nun geschenkt bekommen habe. Demzufolge hab ich zu viel Geld über.


----------



## KapitaenGnadenlos (21. Mai 2014)

Das ging mir von Anfang an so ähnlich wie bei dir. Zu viel Geld und zu wenig Möglichkeiten, es zu verschleudern. Wenn man erst mal alle Waffen hat, ist die Börse schnell voll und 10.000 fand ich schon recht happig, da man diese Grenze wirklich schnell erreicht. Schade, dass man nicht wie bei AC sein Geld durch die Gegend schmeißen kann


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2014)

KapitaenGnadenlos schrieb:


> Das ging mir von Anfang an so ähnlich wie bei dir. Zu viel Geld und zu wenig Möglichkeiten, es zu verschleudern. Wenn man erst mal alle Waffen hat, ist die Börse schnell voll und 10.000 fand ich schon recht happig, da man diese Grenze wirklich schnell erreicht. *Schade, dass man nicht wie bei AC sein Geld durch die Gegend schmeißen kann *


 Dort hat man doch genau die gleichen Probleme. Zuviel Moos in der Börse und man wusste nicht wohin damit. Irgendwann war das Geld durch die Bank nur am Wachsen.

Mit der "Belohnung" durch virtuelle Währung ist und war Ubisoft schon immer viel zu großzügig. Eigentlich müssten die es dem Spieler ruhig etwas schwerer machen, meine Meinung nach.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dort hat man doch genau die gleichen Probleme. Zuviel Moos in der Börse und man wusste nicht wohin damit.
> 
> Mit der "Belohnung" durch virtuelle Währung ist und war Ubisoft schon immer viel zu großzügig. Eigentlich müssten die sie es dem Spieler schwerer machen, meine Meinung nach.


 
Eben. In der mittleren Phase von AC muß man doch auch kämpfen, daß man das Geld für die 2. oder 3. Rüstung zusammenbekommt. Hinten heraus hatte ich 2 Mio auf dem Konto ohne irgendeine Chance, das Geld irgendwo zu investieren.


----------



## KapitaenGnadenlos (21. Mai 2014)

Ab dem Moment, wo man sich mit der Villa(ähnliches in Folgeteilen finanzieren kann, stimmt das schon. Aber so ist das wirklich vor allem bei vielen Open World Titeln, man bekommt hinten raus immer mehr Kohle und irgendwann mss man dann gar nicht mehr drauf gucken. Ich denke mal, dass dies als Entwickler auch schwer einzuschätzen ist, anders rum flamen dann nämlich wieder die Trolls rum, dass es zu wenig Kohle gibt. Sber bei Far Cry 3 wurde da echt übertrieben, vor allem weil man da aus Sch... Geld machen kann


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Mai 2014)

Bei Far Cry 3 hatte ich zum Schluss auch immer zuviel Geld (vor allem, da nach dem Freischalten der Funktürme halt fast alle Waffen kostenlos zu bekommen waren). Vielleicht wäre es designtechnisch eine bessere Idee gewesen, wenn man dadurch "nur" einen Rabatt kriegen würde. Aber großartig gestört hat es mich auch nicht. Ich hab ne Menge Geld für Schatzkarten ausgegeben, ganz billig waren die ja auch nicht. Und für die Spezialwaffen musste ja trotzdem auch noch Geld auf den Tisch gelegt werden (wobei ich auf die immer gut aufgepasst habe, dass sie mir nicht verloren gingen).

*Dark Souls* ... ja, an sich hasse ich es, aber ich kann es trotzdem nicht lassen  Hydra und der Schmetterling im Wald sind besiegt (erstaunlich einfach, hab mich erst nur nicht rangetraut) und Blighttown wird zum neuen Albtraum. Ich kann mich dort erstens nicht orientieren, weil es so viele Ebenen gibt, alles mit Müll vollgestellt ist und überall gleich aussieht, zweitens sind die Plattformen extrem schmal, so dass mehrere starke Gegner gleichzeitig nur sehr schwer zu bekämpfen sind, und drittens kommen da andauernd Giftpfeile angeflogen, die nochmal ne Ecke stärker wirken, als z. B. Rattenbisse und sich dazu offenbar nicht einmal heilen lassen. Ich habe zwar einen Zauber gefunden, der wohl Gift heilt, aber den kann ich nicht benutzen, da mein Charakter nicht intelligent genug ist. Wenn wenigstens die Giftpfeile wegbleiben würden, dann könnte ich mir für die Kämpfe ein wenig mehr Zeit nehmen und mein Schlag-Timing an die sichbaren Gegner anpassen. Das Spiel macht mich echt fertig ...


----------



## Gast20180705 (22. Mai 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Dark Souls* ... ja, an sich hasse ich es, aber ich kann es trotzdem nicht lassen  Hydra und der Schmetterling im Wald sind besiegt (erstaunlich einfach, hab mich erst nur nicht rangetraut) und Blighttown wird zum neuen Albtraum. Ich kann mich dort erstens nicht orientieren, weil es so viele Ebenen gibt, alles mit Müll vollgestellt ist und überall gleich aussieht, zweitens sind die Plattformen extrem schmal, so dass mehrere starke Gegner gleichzeitig nur sehr schwer zu bekämpfen sind, und drittens kommen da andauernd Giftpfeile angeflogen, die nochmal ne Ecke stärker wirken, als z. B. Rattenbisse und sich dazu offenbar nicht einmal heilen lassen. Ich habe zwar einen Zauber gefunden, der wohl Gift heilt, aber den kann ich nicht benutzen, da mein Charakter nicht intelligent genug ist. Wenn wenigstens die Giftpfeile wegbleiben würden, dann könnte ich mir für die Kämpfe ein wenig mehr Zeit nehmen und mein Schlag-Timing an die sichbaren Gegner anpassen. Das Spiel macht mich echt fertig ...



Bei der dicken Ratte in den Tiefen bekommst du das Spinnenschild das Giftschaden negiert. Nach dem Ziegendämon gibt es eine Abkürzung/rückweg zum Feuerbandschrein bei dem der/die zweite Untotenhändler in dem Abwasserschacht lebt der in die Burg führt. Bei dem kannste du Moose für alles kaufen. Das Toxin (schwarzer Balken) wird mit dem lila Blütenmoos geheilt. Mit dem Jaucheküchlein kann man sich auch selbst vergiften, was Gift und Toxin Buildup verhindert.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Mai 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Bei der dicken Ratte in den Tiefen bekommst du das Spinnenschild das Giftschaden negiert. Nach dem Ziegendämon gibt es eine Abkürzung/rückweg zum Feuerbandschrein bei dem der/die zweite Untotenhändler in dem Abwasserschacht lebt der in die Burg führt. Bei dem kannste du Moose für alles kaufen. Das Toxin (schwarzer Balken) wird mit dem lila Blütenmoos geheilt. Mit dem Jaucheküchlein kann man sich auch selbst vergiften, was Gift und Toxin Buildup verhindert.


 
Den Spinnen-Schild habe ich. Wirkt der denn grundsätzlich? Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass der nur wirkt, wenn ich Giftangriffe blocke? Was die lila Moose angeht: Hab nen riesigen Haufen davon (unten bei den bissigen Baumviechern erfarmt), aber die heilen bei mir nicht das Pfeilgift.

Was das Jaucheküchlein angeht: Mit anderen Worten, ich bekomme dadurch eine schwache Vergiftung, der verhindert, dass stärkeres Gift bei mir wirkt? Klingt zwar nicht ideal, aber immerhin besser, als ständig in Panik vor den Pfeilen (un)leben zu müssen. Werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Gast20180705 (22. Mai 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Den Spinnen-Schild habe ich. Wirkt der denn grundsätzlich? Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass der nur wirkt, wenn ich Giftangriffe blocke? Was die lila Moose angeht: Hab nen riesigen Haufen davon (unten bei den bissigen Baumviechern erfarmt), aber die heilen bei mir nicht das Pfeilgift.
> 
> Was das Jaucheküchlein angeht: Mit anderen Worten, ich bekomme dadurch eine schwache Vergiftung, der verhindert, dass stärkeres Gift bei mir wirkt? Klingt zwar nicht ideal, aber immerhin besser, als ständig in Panik vor den Pfeilen (un)leben zu müssen. Werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren.


 
Es gibt zwei verschieden Lila Moose eins mit weißen Blüten und eins ohne Blüten. Das mit den weißen heilt auch Toxin.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Mai 2014)

Transistor durchgespielt. Hat zwischen 3 und 4 Stunden gedauert (normaler Durchgang ohne die Challenge-Räume). Tolles Ende, richtig bittersüß. Die Kämpfe sind von der Idee her interessant, aber so richtig gefunkt hat es bei mir nie. Die letzte halbe Stunde war besonders anspruchslos: Immer die gleichen Gegner, immer die gleiche erfolgreiche Taktik. Außerdem ist die Atmosphäre nicht ganz so schön melancholisch wie in Bastion geraten - da haben mir auch der Erzähler (weil er mehr kommentiert hat) besser gefallen und die Art, wie sich die Welt verändert hat (Stichwort: aus der Tiefe aufsteigender Boden). Außerdem fand ich es etwas seltsam, dass um die Story so ein großes Geheimnis gemacht wird, die Auflösung dann aber reichlich banal ist.

Insgesamt aber defintiv empfehlenswert. Besonders schön fand ich, dass einen das Spiel durch das Freischalten neuer Charakterinfos zum Ausprobieren unterschiedlicher Fähigkeitenkombos ermuntert. Schade nur, dass diese Infos eigentlich nie sonderlich spannend waren


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Mai 2014)

So, die Installation ist abgeschlossen.
Das bedeutet, El Presidente baut ab sofort in *Tropico 5* sein neues Reich auf.
Ich glaub, ich bin reif für die Insel.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> So, die Installation ist abgeschlossen.
> Das bedeutet, El Presidente baut ab sofort in *Tropico 5* sein neues Reich auf.
> Ich glaub, ich bin reif für die Insel.


 
Watch Dogs ist da. Watch Dogs ist installiert. Watch Dogs läuft.
Also wird jetzt gehackt was das Zeug hält.
El Presidente muss erstmal warten.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Mai 2014)

Pfft ... wenn El Presidente das liest, dann musst du erstmal warten. Ca. 30 Jahre auf der Gefängnisinsel!  

Viel Spass!


----------



## Kaisan (24. Mai 2014)

Habe jetzt endlich mit Far Cry 3 angefangen und es eine gute Stunde gespielt; ich muss sagen: Das Teil hat mich auf Anhieb überzeugt, das tropische Setting wirkt herrlich erfrischend, und Vaas ist als Antagonist einfach grandios. Werde ich auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Tagen intensiv weiterspielen, bis ich ab dem Reales von Watch Dogs eine Pause enlegen werde.


----------



## Lukecheater (24. Mai 2014)

Es ist so  und so  und vor allem


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Mai 2014)

Dark Souls 2 musste erstmal zurück gelegt werden. Bin immernoch bei Child of Light zu Werk. Spielerisch zwar eher seicht, aber solide und ich würde es auch in 10 Jahren nochmal zusammen mit meinen Kindern spielen.  Visuell und akustisch hervorragend.


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Mai 2014)

Hab heute mal fünf Stunden in Wolfenstein: The New Order investiert. Was für ein Blödsinn. Und zwar kein großartiger Blödsinn wie Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon. Nein, einfach nur Blödsinn. Es ist mir unbegreiflich, wie man den Autoren dieser Story und Dialoge für seine erbärmliche Leistung auch noch bezahlen konnte. Der Plot ist so voller Logiklöcher, dass ich mir beim Spielen gefühlt öfter mit der flachen Hand an die Stirn geschlagen habe als die linke Maustaste zu drücken. Stichworte: Helikopter, Rebellenbasis mitten in Berlin, U-Boot-Plan, alles am Meeresgrund ...

Die Krone wird dem Ganzen aber dadurch aufgesetzt, dass es die Entwickler für eine gute Idee hielten, den Spieler in der Widerstandsbasis auf völlig nichtige Botengänge zu schicken. Schlüssel besorgen, Schweißerausrüstung besorgen, Notizen übergeben - sagt mal, geht's noch? Ich spiele hier einen Shooter! Und zwar nicht irgendeinen. Wolfenstein. Dieser Name stand mal für für Ballern bis der Arzt kommt, für glorreiche Hirn-aus-Action. In The New Order wurde das Ganze zu Hirntot-Action umgewandelt, die sich so lächerlich ernst nimmt. BJs melodramatischer innerer Monolog, das zwischenmenschliche Zusammenspiel der Charaktere, die mir alle sonst wo vorbeigehen, das passt einfach hinten und vorne nicht zu diesem wirklich spaßigen Shooter-Kern.

Wenn's einen Modus ohne Story geben würde, ich würde ihn spielen. So begnüge ich mich derzeit damit, die Dialoge in der Basis konsequent zu überspringen und beim Rest immer wieder stumm den Kopf zu schütteln. Wirklich schade um das ordentliche Gameplay, auch wenn die Anzahl der Waffen und Gegnertypen mal wieder extrem mager ist und das Level-Design stellenweise sauschlecht ist. Ein Tauch-Level? Echt jetzt? Haben die Entwickler die letzten 30 Jahre Spieleentwicklung nicht mitgekriegt und daher nicht kapiert, dass Unterwasser-Level der größte Mist sind, besonders in Ego-Shootern?

Für mich ist das Spiel ein Ausdruck puren Mittelmaßes. Werde es trotzdem zu Ende spielen, ich will die 40 Gigabyte (wtf?) ja nicht umsonst runtergeladen haben. 

P.S: Ist die deutsche Aussprache der Nazis in der deutschen Version auch so haarsträubend wie im Englischen? Allein die Wortwahl ... "Sau" scheint das Lieblingswort des Autoren zu sein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Mai 2014)

@Peter
Ich mag Unterwasser-Level. Bei schlechten Games habe ich dann immer die Hoffnung, dass der Protagonist ertrinkt.  


Wolfenstein hab ich auch einige Stunden bereits angespielt. Ich sehe es zwar nicht so drastisch, wie Peter. Aber ähnlich. Das Spiel ist ein unterhaltsamer Shooter, aber die 40GB Datenvolumen ist das Spiel nicht wert. Da löffel ich mir doch lieber die Augen aus.


----------



## svd (25. Mai 2014)

Das klingt ja ziemlich ernüchternd. Fast so, als wäre der Buhei um das Spiel, in diversen anderen Threads, die Zeit gar nicht wert gewesen.


----------



## Enisra (25. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Das klingt ja ziemlich ernüchternd. Fast so, als wäre der Buhei um das Spiel, in diversen anderen Threads, die Zeit gar nicht wert gewesen.


 
In anbetracht das nur Nazis aber nicht Gewalt rauzsgeschnitten wurde eh
Aber manche wollen sich halt aufregen, auch wenn die Blödsinn erzählen
Und auch ein schöner Rant


----------



## MichaelG (25. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> In anbetracht das nur Nazis aber nicht Gewalt rauzsgeschnitten wurde eh
> Aber manche wollen sich halt aufregen, auch wenn die Blödsinn erzählen
> Und auch ein schöner Rant


 
Naja dreht sich in einem Spiel alles um Piraten, die werden aber für die deutsche Version herausgeschnitten und gegen andere Protagonisten ersetzt würde man sich doch auch aufregen. Zumal es ja wie gesagt gegen die Nazis geht und nicht für sie.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Das klingt ja ziemlich ernüchternd. Fast so, als wäre der Buhei um das Spiel, in diversen anderen Threads, die Zeit gar nicht wert gewesen.


 Der Shooter ist nicht "sehr gut" und schon gar nicht revolutionär. Er ist eben einfach nur solides Mittelmaß. Rein spielerisch. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (25. Mai 2014)

Wolfenstein war mal revolutionär. Aber die Thematik Blaskovicz und deutsche Übersoldaten ist halt auch nichts mehr, was das Rad neu erfinden könnte. Bei einem damaligen Restart von Wolfenstein (RtCW) und auch dem Wolfenstein (2009) sah die Sache noch anders aus. Aber mittlerweile gabs andere 2. WK Zombie/Übersoldier-Shooter unterschiedlichster Qualität und Coleur.

PS: Und zum tauchen: Zumindestens am Beginn (viel weiter bin ich aus zeitlichen Gründen bislang noch nicht) ist das tauchen zumindestens logisch mit dem Flugzeugabsturz begründet und daß man unter Beschuß von Uferseite ist. Zu eventuell späteren Tauchsequenzen kann ich nichts sagen. Bin noch dabei den Bunker zu säubern.

Bislang kann ich bezüglich Wolfenstein nichts herausragendes erkennen, aber auch nichts extrem schlechtes. Und die Übersoldaten-Geschichte ist ja nun auch nicht gerade etwas, das man nachvollziehbar/real bezeichnen könnte. Aber mit der Shooter-Steuerung per Pad tu ich mich noch etwas schwer. Hat sich also seit Killzone nicht großartig geändert.


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Mai 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> PS: Und zum tauchen: Zumindestens am Beginn (viel weiter bin ich aus zeitlichen Gründen bislang noch nicht) ist das tauchen zumindestens logisch mit dem Flugzeugabsturz begründet und daß man unter Beschuß von Uferseite ist. Zu eventuell späteren Tauchsequenzen kann ich nichts sagen. Bin noch dabei den Bunker zu säubern.



Da kommt später noch was. Das Tauchen am Anfang meinte ich nicht 

Noch ein "Highlight" des Spiels: Ein NPC in der Basis schickt den Spieler zum Absägen eines Stücks Beton aus einer Wand. Kein Witz. Warum? Na weil das Superbeton ist. Superbeton, durch den die Nazis unter anderem so stark geworden sind. Und dieser Superbeton ... also den muss man mit einer Flexsäge abschneiden. Kaum hat man die Säge lokalisiert und streckt die Hand danach aus, bricht BJ aber durch den Boden. Zufällig. Er findet sich in der Kanalisation wieder. Da wird geschossen. Auf Drohnen. Und Supersoldaten. Die lungern aus irgendwelchen Gründen in den Tunneln rum. Wahrscheinlich weil der Spieldesigner gedacht hat, dass wenn es schon Botenaufträge gibt, man diese wenigstens mit ein bisschen unmotiviertem Gelegenheitzsgeballer aufpeppen müsste. Wenn man dann endlich wieder oben ist (mit Säge), darf man den Beton rausschneiden und dem NPC zurückbringen. Toll. WER DENKT SICH SO EINE SCHEISSE AUS??!!!111


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Mai 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Na weil das Superbeton ist. Superbeton, durch den die Nazis unter anderem so stark geworden sind. Und dieser Superbeton ... also den muss man mit einer Flexsäge abschneiden.



Es handelt sich natürlich um eine Superflex, das einzige Werkzeug, mit dem sich Superbeton schneiden lässt. 

Ernsthaft, ganz schön schwachsinnig.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Mai 2014)

Das ist natürlich der Blödsinn in Potenz. Aber im Prinzip war Wolfenstein schon immer etwas weltfremd. Hat sich hier nun wahrscheinlich noch weiter hochgeschaukelt.


----------



## Chemenu (25. Mai 2014)

Is ja wirklich super, der "Superbeton", wenn der nicht mal einem Soldaten standhält.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Mai 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Is ja wirklich super, der "Superbeton", wenn der nicht mal einem Soldaten standhält.



B.J. Blazkowicz ist aber seines Zeichens ein echter Supersoldat.  

Okay, ich höre ja schon auf damit.


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Mai 2014)

So, genug aufgeregt. Spiele nebenbei auch noch Child of Light und das ist ja wirklich zuckersüß. Hab gleich mal auf "Hart" angefangen, weil ich ja so viel Negatives über den Schwierigkeitsgrad gehört habe. Und was soll ich sagen, der zweite Boss (ein Riese mit zwei Wölfen als Begleiter) hat mich gleich mal aus den Latschen gehauen. Puh, das wird jetzt wohl doch ein bisschen komplizierter! Gut so, die ganzen gefundenen Heiltränke müssen ja irgendwann auch mal benutzt werden. Das Kampfsystem ist wirklich gelungen


----------



## Monalye (25. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub ich kauf mir Wolfenstein doch nicht gleich, das lohnt sich nicht dafür den Vollpreis zu bezahlen. Vielen Dank für deine Eindrücke von dem Spiel, das Teil ist richtig teuer, kostet als Retail bei uns 60 Euro.
Wenn es ein wenig billiger geworden ist sehe ich eher über sowas hinweg, aber für dieses Geld möcht ich schon ein perfektes Spiel haben.

Somit bleibt mir als geplanter Vollpreistitel in diesem Jahr nur noch The Evil Within übrig, in dieses Spiel setze ich aber echt alle Hoffnung, darauf freue ich mich schon seit Monaten


----------



## golani79 (25. Mai 2014)

Finde Wolfenstein eigentlich sehr gut gelungen - klar, ist es kein Uberspiel in dem Sinne, aber es ist doch ein ordentlicher Shooter, der Spaß macht.

Bzgl. Storysachen häng ich mich bei Wolfenstein eigentlich nicht auf, da es sich eh selbst nicht so ganz ernst nimmt und zusätzlich war Wolfenstein ja noch nie die "realistischste" Serie.


----------



## Monalye (25. Mai 2014)

An einer Story werde ich mich nie aufhängen, ein Shooter ist umso besser, mit desto weniger Story ich mich rumplagen muss. Aber sinnlose Aufgaben lösen, wie Steine raussägen oder Schlüssel bringen... das muss ich auch nicht unbedingt haben.


----------



## Gast20180705 (25. Mai 2014)

Vom Spielgefühl genau wie Rage, im großen und ganzen ein bischen besser, da es mehr zur Sache geht.


----------



## Monalye (25. Mai 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Vom Spielgefühl genau wie Rage, im großen und ganzen ein bischen besser, da es mehr zur Sache geht.


 

Hmmm, RAGE war aber so richtig genial, hat mir außerordentlich gut gefallen.


----------



## Mothman (25. Mai 2014)

Ich hab gestern fatalerweise wieder mal Diablo 3 gezockt. Das resultierte dann darin, dass ich mir das Addon gekauft habe und schon wieder das gefühlte  halbe Wochenende nur gezockt habe..


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Mai 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hmmm, RAGE war aber so richtig genial, hat mir außerordentlich gut gefallen.


 
Schaus dir ruhig mal an, könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass du Spaß damit hast. Es ist aber halt ein sehr storylastiges Spiel mit viel Gerede - das magst du ja bekanntlich nicht so 
Die eigentlichen Schusswechsel machen schon eine Menge Laune, gerade mit zwei Schrotflinten im Anschlag.

Ich hab es jetzt auch durch. Diese Drama-Inszenierung passte weiterhin nicht zum blutigen, actionreichen Gameplay. Game-Designer und Storyschreiber haben hier ähnlich aneinander vorbei gearbeitet wie beim neuen Tomb Raider.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Mai 2014)

Ho, ho. Das große *Far Cry 3*-Finale bannt sich an.

Gerade mit Kampfsau Sam das Tanklager zerlegt. Ich mag den Kerl. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monalye (25. Mai 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Es ist aber halt ein sehr storylastiges Spiel mit viel Gerede - das magst du ja bekanntlich nicht so



Genau das ist es, was es für mich als Vollpreistitel disqualifiziert


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Mai 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So, genug aufgeregt. Spiele nebenbei auch noch Child of Light und das ist ja wirklich zuckersüß. Hab gleich mal auf "Hart" angefangen, weil ich ja so viel Negatives über den Schwierigkeitsgrad gehört habe. Und was soll ich sagen, der zweite Boss (ein Riese mit zwei Wölfen als Begleiter) hat mich gleich mal aus den Latschen gehauen. Puh, das wird jetzt wohl doch ein bisschen komplizierter! Gut so, die ganzen gefundenen Heiltränke müssen ja irgendwann auch mal benutzt werden. Das Kampfsystem ist wirklich gelungen


 Das Spiel ist ja nun nicht für Hardcore Profi Spieler entwickelt worden. ^^ Das merkt man an jeder Ecke und Kante. Aber auch auf Normal hat es schon einen gewissen Anspruch. Ich fand den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht "zu leicht". Ausgewogen eher.


----------



## StiMiTim (25. Mai 2014)

Spiele gerade Watchdogs für mein LP, sieht bis jetzt geil aus


----------



## Sanador (25. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ho, ho. Das große *Far Cry 3*-Finale bannt sich an.
> 
> Gerade mit Kampfsau Sam das Tanklager zerlegt. Ich mag den Kerl.
> 
> ...


Ha, da bin ich auch gerade! Aber die Mission war recht schwer, doch ich will eben das Spiel auf Meister, oder wie auch immer der höchste Schwierigkeitsgrad dort heißt, durchspielen.

Außerdem hab ich endlich das Outro von Xcom: Enemy Unknown/Enemy Within zum ersten Mal zu Gesicht bekommen und muss sagen, dass der "Endboss" sehr lahm war. Zwei Scharfschützen mit dieser "Tarnhaut" haben ihn nach einer Runde erledigt, ohne dass er was mitbekommen hat.


----------



## Chemenu (26. Mai 2014)

Hab heute mit Alan Wake angefangen, aber ich glaub noch nicht dass ich das zu Ende spiele. Diese Schiessereien mit den Gegnern gehen mir sowas von auf den Sack. Wie kann man so ein beschissenes Kampfsystem in ein storylastiges Spiel einbetten? Man muss zwei Trommeln verballern bis diese drecks Gestalten mal verschwinden und wenn man keine Munition mehr hat ist man schon so gut wie tot, weil der gute Al zu doof zum laufen ist, bzw. viel zu langsam. Ausserdem sieht man beim Laufen überhaupt nicht mehr was hinter einem passiert weil die Kamera so nah dran ist, d.h. man kann Attacken von hinten auch nicht richtig ausweichen. Einfach nur super nervig und für mich der absolute Spielspaßkiller.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. Mai 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hab heute mit Alan Wake angefangen, aber ich glaub noch nicht dass ich das zu Ende spiele. Diese Schiessereien mit den Gegnern gehen mir sowas von auf den Sack. Wie kann man so ein beschissenes Kampfsystem in ein storylastiges Spiel einbetten? Man muss zwei Trommeln verballern bis diese drecks Gestalten mal verschwinden und wenn man keine Munition mehr hat ist man schon so gut wie tot, weil der gute Al zu doof zum laufen ist, bzw. viel zu langsam. Ausserdem sieht man beim Laufen überhaupt nicht mehr was hinter einem passiert weil die Kamera so nah dran ist, d.h. man kann Attacken von hinten auch nicht richtig ausweichen. Einfach nur super nervig und für mich der absolute Spielspaßkiller.


 
Das Kampfsystem hat mich auch oft an den Rand der Kapitulation getrieben. Irgendwie hab ichs dann aber doch geschafft, das Spiel durchzuspielen, lag wohl hauptsächlich an der guten Story, die mich dann noch einigermaßen motiviert hat.


----------



## Lukecheater (26. Mai 2014)

Jep, bei mir genauso. Ich hatte das Spiel auch in mehreren Etappen durchgespielt, weil das Gameplay imho super mies ist und ich nicht verstehen kann, dass das manche sooo in den Himmel loben. Die Story ist halt ganz nett, aber bei einem interaktiven Medium ist mir reibungsloses Gameplay halt doch wichtiger.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2014)

Also ich fand das Kampfsystem mit der Taschenlampe erfrischend anders. Das Hauptspiel hat mir bis auf eine ganz fiese, fast schon unfaire Stelle kaum Schwierigkeiten bereitet. Das Add-On "American Nightmare" dagegen hat viel Geduld abverlangt, wegen der ständigen Wiederholungen (bedingt durch die Zeitschleife).


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2014)

An sich fand ich Alan Wake ziemlich gut, auch das Kampfsystem war ok, Atmosphäre und Story sowieso. Allerdings waren Gameplay und die Gegnertypen auf Dauer sehr repetitiv, weswegen ich es nie zuende gespielt habe. Etwas offenere Spielgebiete und ein paar Survivalelemente und Puzzles im  Resident Evil/Silent Hill Stil hätten dem Spiel definitiv gut getan. Sollte ich eigentlich tun ... irgendwann mal. Bevor ich Alan Wake nochmal anfasse, werde ich definitiv erstmal nochmal Silent Hill 2 spielen (auch irgendwann mal ... ich hab einfach zu viele Spiele und zu wenig Zeit).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ha, da bin ich auch gerade! Aber die Mission war recht schwer, doch ich will eben das Spiel auf Meister, oder wie auch immer der höchste Schwierigkeitsgrad dort heißt, durchspielen.


Seltsam, DerLangsame hat mir per PN auch seinen Frust über genau diese Mission offenbart. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, die war absolut schaffbar. Hab nur zwei Male den Kollegen Sam versehentlich detonieren lassen. Dabei kam (in beiden Fällen) ein urkomischer Bug zum Vorschein. Das Fahrzeug, auf dem Sam mit dem MG aus ballert, fing hinterher an auf einem Reifen so komisch zu hüpfen. Ein sonderbarer Anblick.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2014)

Der Titel des Bildes sollte genug aussagen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2014)

Es ist vollbracht. Nach geschätzten 50 Stunden. 

WOW!!! Der beste FPS seit "Crysis" den ich durchgespielt hab. Ubisoft, die Messlatte liegt für FC4 verdammt hoch. Vermasselt das bloss nicht!


----------



## Worrel (27. Mai 2014)

Letztens hab ich ich mehrere Spiele angefangen . _The Witcher (1), Batman Arkham Origins, Deus Ex HR_ ... nur um dann jeweils festzustellen, daß mir das jeweilige Spiel nicht sonderlich viel Spaß macht. 

Und dann habe ich jetzt das gute alte _Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver _ausgegraben.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir heute einen DS4 Controller gekauft und gerade mit einer Runde Alan Wake getestet.
Ich benutze das DS4Tool (oder auch DS4 To XInput Wrapper) um den Spielen ein XBox Gamepad vorzugaukeln. Funktioniert sehr gut.
Macht das ohnehin schon schwere Spiel zwar nicht einfacher, klappt aber besser als gedacht. 
Hatte bisher noch kein Gamepad für den PC, und da ich mir ohnehin noch eine PS4 kaufen möchte hab ich damit nun quasi zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen. 

Nur gut dass ich gleich ein längeres USB Kabel dazugekauft habe. Dem Controller liegt nämlich keines bei und das Mini-USB Kabel für den PS3 Controller kann ich nicht verwenden (wovon ich eigentlich ausgegangen war), da Sony beim DS4 nun einen Micro-USB Anschluss verwendet. 

Ansonsten bin ich echt begeistert von dem Controller. Liegt viel besser in der Hand als der DS3, obwohl die Unterschiede optisch gar nicht so gravierend sind wie ich finde.


----------



## golani79 (28. Mai 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Da kommt später noch was. Das Tauchen am Anfang meinte ich nicht
> 
> Noch ein "Highlight" des Spiels: Ein NPC in der Basis schickt den Spieler zum Absägen eines Stücks Beton aus einer Wand. Kein Witz. Warum? Na weil das Superbeton ist. Superbeton, durch den die Nazis unter anderem so stark geworden sind. Und dieser Superbeton ... also den muss man mit einer Flexsäge abschneiden. Kaum hat man die Säge lokalisiert und streckt die Hand danach aus, bricht BJ aber durch den Boden.


 
Tja, vielleicht doch nicht alle storyrelevanten Sachen überspringen, dann würde man auch wissen, dass es ein klitzekleines Problem mit diesem "Super"beton gibt, der wohl doch nicht so super ist 

Und das mit dem Schlüssel holen? Tja, man benötigt den Schlüssel für ein Archiv und den hat halt einer ausm Widerstand - das ist ein 30 Sekunden "Quest" ... man kann auch aus Mücken Elefanten machen 

Genügend Oldschoolelemente, gemischt mit einigen neueren Features, welche meiner Meinung nach recht gut integriert wurden.
Dazu die Möglichkeit, auf verschiedene Art und Weise vorzugehen oder auch mal direkt im Kampf die Taktik zu ändern.

Bin jetzt an besagter Aufgabe, eine Probe des "Super"betons zu holen und finde es nach wie vor sehr gut gelungen.

edit:
Keine 5 Minuten später, ist das alles schon erledigt - bei deiner Ausführung hat sich das so angehört, als würden sich diese Aufgaben ewig ziehen und nerven.
Für meinen Geschmack hast du da definitiv ein wenig übertrieben ^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Mai 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht doch nicht alle storyrelevanten Sachen überspringen, dann würde man auch wissen, dass es ein klitzekleines Problem mit diesem "Super"beton gibt, der wohl doch nicht so super ist



Ich hab das schon verstanden, keine Sorge. Aber es ist trotzdem unglaublich dumm. Woher der kommt, ist auch noch so eine "tolle" Überraschung. Meld dich wieder, wenn du am Meeresgrund warst 



> Und das mit dem Schlüssel holen? Tja, man benötigt den Schlüssel für ein Archiv und den hat halt einer ausm Widerstand - das ist ein 30 Sekunden "Quest" ... man kann auch aus Mücken Elefanten machen



Den Schlüssel fand ich glaube ich auch nicht so schlimm, eher die Sache mit den Project Whisper-Plänen. Diese Aufgabe ist ja nur Tarnung, um dem Spieler nacheinander alle Charaktere näherzubringen - das Spiel schickt dich einmal durch die komplette Basis. Es ist halt so absurd, dass du da solche dämlichen Botengänge erledigen musst, während du im Rest des Spiels mit zwei Schrotflinten gleichzeitig dutzende Feinde wegrotzt.



> Genügend Oldschoolelemente, gemischt mit einigen neueren Features, welche meiner Meinung nach recht gut integriert wurden.
> Dazu die Möglichkeit, auf verschiedene Art und Weise vorzugehen oder auch mal direkt im Kampf die Taktik zu ändern.



Alle Gameplay-Elemente, die nicht mit der Story oder der Rebellenbasis zu tun haben, fand ich auch toll. Es gibt halt nur leider sooo viele Stirnklatsch-Momente. Eine Szene am Anfang des vorletzten Levels kommt mir da besonders in den Sinn. Ich sage nur: Auto und Brücke.


----------



## Enisra (29. Mai 2014)

ach ja

Seit Do. wird freilich die Karibik in Tropico 5 sicher gemacht 
Leider hat´s immer noch ein paar Macken, einmal ist Kamera in der Topdown Perspektive festgehangen und dann funktioniert das Gewinnen im Sandkastenmodus irgendwie noch nicht so richtig :/

Und nebenbei wird immer noch Laster gefahren wenn ich ein Podcast höre


----------



## golani79 (29. Mai 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab das schon verstanden, keine Sorge. Aber es ist trotzdem unglaublich dumm. Woher der kommt, ist auch noch so eine "tolle" Überraschung. Meld dich wieder, wenn du am Meeresgrund warst


 
War am Meeresgrund - hätte deswegen aber jetzt trotzdem keinen Grund, mich über die Story oder irgendwelche Erklärungen im Bezug auf bestimmte Sachen aufzuregen bzw. diese "dumm" zu finden.
Wolfenstein spielt halt mit Klischees und war schon immer abgedreht, wobei es seiner eigenen Logik folgt und sich selber nicht so ganz ernst nimmt. 

Wenn man Spiele mit nachvollziehbarer Logik spielen will, dann ist Wolfenstein wohl nicht unbedingt dafür geeignet. 
Ich weiß ja nicht - vielleicht hattest du auch andere Erwartungen von dem Spiel?

Aber Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich ja verschieden


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Mai 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> War am Meeresgrund - hätte deswegen aber jetzt trotzdem keinen Grund, mich über die Story oder irgendwelche Erklärungen im Bezug auf bestimmte Sachen aufzuregen bzw. diese "dumm" zu finden.
> Wolfenstein spielt halt mit Klischees und war schon immer abgedreht, wobei es seiner eigenen Logik folgt und sich selber nicht so ganz ernst nimmt.
> 
> Wenn man Spiele mit nachvollziehbarer Logik spielen will, dann ist Wolfenstein wohl nicht unbedingt dafür geeignet.
> Ich weiß ja nicht - vielleicht hattest du auch andere Erwartungen von dem Spiel?



Mein Problem mit Wolfenstein: Es ist unlogisch, dämlich und klischeehaft, nimmt sich aber gleichzeitig unheimlich ernst. Wenn es so ein alberner Spaß wie Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon wäre - kein Problem. Aber dieser geschwollene Pathos, diese Pseudodramatik, dieser lachhafte Wunsch, ein Charakterdrama sein zu wollen - das passt für mich einfach nicht mit den ganzen Logiklöchern und der absurden Handlung zusammen.



> Aber Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich ja verschieden



Amen 

Zum Thema: Child of Light zieht sich mittlerweile etwas. Ich hätte nichts dagegen gehabt, wenn es weniger Standardkämpfe und seltenere Level-Ups geben würde, bei denen ich dafür aber auch wirklich signifikante Verbesserungen für meine Figuren auswählen dürfte. So fühlt sich das alles ein bisschen nach Beschäftigungstherapie und einem seichten "Oh, wie toll, die Zahlenwerte verbessern sich!"-Rollenspielsystem an. Die Bosskämpfe sind aber weiterhin klasse und richtig anspruchsvoll. Von der Atmosphäre und dem Soundtrack brauche ich ja gar nicht erst anfangen, die sind einfach zauberhaft. Und die Geschichte gefällt mir auch prima - einfach ein schönes interaktives Kinderbuch mit liebenswerten Figuren. Nebenbei gibt es auch ne Menge Geheimnisse zu entdecken, das gefällt mir. Bin daher auch schon seit mehr als zehn Stunden mit diesem vermeintlich kleinen Spiel beschäftigt.

Die Woche habe ich außerdem noch The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing 2 gespielt, für den nächste Woche folgenden Test. Guter Nachfolger, trotz einiger recycelter Elemente wie Gegner und Levelbauteile. Es gibt aber gerade genug Verbesserungen, um mich bei der Stange zu halten, und die Tower-Defense-Gefechte sind so spaßig wie eh und je.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Mai 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Child of Light zieht sich mittlerweile etwas. Ich hätte nichts dagegen gehabt, wenn es weniger Standardkämpfe und seltenere Level-Ups geben würde, bei denen ich dafür aber auch wirklich signifikante Verbesserungen für meine Figuren auswählen dürfte. So fühlt sich das alles ein bisschen nach Beschäftigungstherapie und einem seichten "Oh, wie toll, die Zahlenwerte verbessern sich!"-Rollenspielsystem an. Die Bosskämpfe sind aber weiterhin klasse und richtig anspruchsvoll. Von der Atmosphäre und dem Soundtrack brauche ich ja gar nicht erst anfangen, die sind einfach zauberhaft. Und die Geschichte gefällt mir auch prima - einfach ein schönes interaktives Kinderbuch mit liebenswerten Figuren. Nebenbei gibt es auch ne Menge Geheimnisse zu entdecken, das gefällt mir. Bin daher auch schon seit mehr als zehn Stunden mit diesem vermeintlich kleinen Spiel beschäftigt.


Child of Light hab ich eben durch gespielt. Spielerisch stimme ich dir da vollkommen zu. Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann von Ubisoft ein Spiel ähnlicher Art, dass diese Kritikpunkte ausmerzt. Aber es ist ein doch etwas kurzes Vergnügen. Zumindest für ein RPG. Nichtsdestotrotz ein hervorragendes Spiel.


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Mai 2014)

So, nach rund 15 Stunden auch durch mit Child of Light. Bitte mehr von dieser Art Spielen!


----------



## svd (29. Mai 2014)

Spiele gerade ua. "Far Cry 3" (PS3). Puh, es gibt einfach zu viel zu tun. Das nimmt ja fast schon morrowindsche Ausmaße an.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Mai 2014)

Nach ca. 50 Stunden (so genau bekommt man das bei Uplay ja leider nicht raus), ist Watch Dogs für mich erstmal abgeschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es fehlen noch das Drinkspiel, das mir ab Level 4 aber zu abgefahren wurde, die Goldmedaille im Cashrun, ein paar Musikstücke und einige Konvois, die mich aber nur genervt haben.
Dazu noch der ganze Onlinekram, der mich aber nicht wirklich interessiert.

Damit geht es dann jetzt erstmal wieder auf die Insel. 
El Presidente muss noch die Welt erobern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Spiele gerade ua. "Far Cry 3" (PS3). Puh, es gibt einfach zu viel zu tun. Das nimmt ja fast schon morrowindsche Ausmaße an.


 Wird ja nicht umsonst das "Skyrim des FPS-Genre" bezeichnet. ^^


----------



## golani79 (29. Mai 2014)

Habe soeben Wolfenstein beendet - mir hat schon lange kein Shooter mehr so viel Spaß gemacht, wie dieser hier 
Kann ich nur empfehlen, wenn man id Shooter mag und mit Wolfenstein was anfangen kann!


----------



## Monalye (29. Mai 2014)

Ich bin gerade total süchtig nach Hearthstone, spiel hauptsächlich Magier und etwas Priester. Der Magier ist schon sehr gut ausgestattet, dank Guide von PCG habe ich die entsprechenden Karten gebastelt , die funktionieren tatsächlich gut 

Ich habe dennoch einen super Rat, den man noch im Guide aufnehmen könnte, mit dieser Karte hab ich schon sehr viele wahnsinnig machen können . Und zwar "Violette Ausbilderin", immer wenn man einen Zauber wirkt ruft die einen Diener 1/1 herbei. Die meisten Zauber des Magiers sind spottbillig, ich spare immer zusammen bis ich so 5 - 6 Mana habe, dann spiele ich die "Violette Ausbilderin" aus, 
Beim nächsten Zug schmeiß ich sämtliche billige Zauber, zb. "Arkane Intelligenz", damit zieh ich gleich mal 2 Karten, kostet 3 Mana, dann, wenn mehrere feindliche Diener liegen ein "Arkane Geschosse" um 1 Mana und zum Abschluss noch eine "Arkane Explosion" um 2 Mana. Damit habe ich normalerweise gleich mal ein paar Diener des Gegners vernichtet und hab für jeden Zauber einen Diener bekommen. Ich hab also neben der "Violetten Ausbilderin" noch 3 Diener liegen, die sich bei jedem weiteren Zauber weiter vermehren . Da sind schon einigen Gegnern graue Haare gewachsen 

Außerdem würde ich für den Magier noch die "Eislanze" empfehlen, die kostet 1 Mana, mit der kann man einen Gegner einfrieren, ODER einem bereits eingefrorenen Gegner 4 Schaden zufügen... und das um 1 Mana . Grad der Mager hat sehr viele Kältezauber, wenn irgendein Spot oder mächtiger gegnerischer Diener liegt, schmeiß ich zb. "Frostblitz", damit ist er schon mal gefroren und hat bereits 3 Schaden genommen, dann zieh ich mit "Eislanze" nach, die auf dem Opfer gleich nochmal 4 Schaden macht, wie gesagt um nur 1 Mana . "Frostblitz" kostet 2 Mana mit 3 Schaden, Eislanze 1 Mana mit 4 Schaden, somit hab ich mit 3 Mana 7 Schaden angerichtet. Wenn der Gegner sehr mächtig ist, zb. ein 8/8er, dann sind wir im Spielverlauf normalerweise schon so weit, das sich auch noch eine Heldenfähigkeit um 2 Mana ausgeht, das sind genau 8 Schaden um 5 Mana und mein Gegenüber heult, weil er seinen epischen Diener mit einem Schlag losgeworden ist 

Falls noch jemand von euch spielt, vielleicht könnten wir mal eine Partie gegeneinander versuchen?


----------



## Monalye (29. Mai 2014)

Juhuuu, gerade Level 30 geworden 

Dafür das ich erst ein paar Tage ernsthaft spiele, hab ich jetzt schon viele Siege beisammen , in der Arena war ich erst 2 x und hab für 100 Gold immer Karten gekauft. Aber der Tipp mit Arena um 150 ist besser, weil man da sowieso immer ein Pack als Belohnung bekommt. Gold hätte ich schon wieder genug für den nächsten Arenabesuch, mich nervt aber das Kartenauswahlverfahren... echt unfair.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Mai 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> mich nervt aber das Kartenauswahlverfahren... echt unfair.


 
Der Sinn der Arena ist es ja, dass Gegner mit zufällig ausgewählten Decks aufeinander treffen.
So hat keiner einen Vorteil durch teuer zusammengekaufte Decks und es kommt einzig auf Können und Kartenverständnis an.

Ich selbst hab Hearthstone in der Beta sehr intensiv gespielt.
Nach einer kleinen Pause und einem Patch der relativ viel geändert hat, kam ich aber nicht mehr so richtig rein. Da ist mir dann schnell die Lust vergangen.


----------



## Monalye (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir vorhin mit den Punkten Arena gekauft und habe jetzt 3 Charaktere zur Auswahl mit denen ich so gut wie noch nie gespielt habe , das wird ein Gemetzel , schade um die schönen Punkte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Mai 2014)

Mangels Müdigkeit hab ich heute Nacht mal wieder in die aktuelle Beta-Version von *Divinity: Original Sin* reingeschaut.
Hach was freu ich mich auf diese Rollenspiel-Perle. Mit jedem Update wird es immer großartiger.
Definitiv eines der Highlights in diesem Jahr für mich.
Bis zum 20.06. ist es ja zum Glück nicht mehr so lang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaisan (30. Mai 2014)

Spiele dank der PC Games-Vollversion in letzter Zeit vermehrt *Tropico 4*. Ist mein erstes Spiel in der Tropico-Serie und ich bin durchaus überzeugt, auch wenn der Tiefgang ein wenig zu wünschen lässt. Der Soundtrack ist übrigens super.


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2014)

hm nja
so Tiefgang wie jetzt bei Anno kann man bei Tropico echt nicht erwarten, das merkt man auch am Militärteil von 5, aber ich find das muss es auch nicht, aber das muss es auch nicht, dafür ist es Lustig


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Spiele dank der PC Games-Vollversion in letzter Zeit vermehrt *Tropico 4*. Ist mein erstes Spiel in der Tropico-Serie und ich bin durchaus überzeugt, auch wenn der Tiefgang ein wenig zu wünschen lässt. Der Soundtrack ist übrigens super.


 
Dann spiel mal Tropico 1. Die Grafik ist zwar leicht angestaubt, aber das Game ist durchaus fordernd.


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mangels Müdigkeit hab ich heute Nacht mal wieder in die aktuelle Beta-Version von *Divinity: Original Sin* reingeschaut.
> ...


Hab auch mal wieder reingeschaut.
Wollte dann aber nicht zu weit spielen. 
Ich will mir das Spiel wirklich erst zum Schluss "als Ganzes" antun.


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann spiel mal Tropico 1. Die Grafik ist zwar leicht angestaubt, aber das Game ist durchaus fordernd.


 
ja, aber Teil 1 hat dafür schon ein paar ziemliche Unzulänglichkeiten, wie z.B. das es nervig Schwer ist den hinteren Teil der Insel zu besiedeln weil die Bauarbeiter nicht da hin kommen und die Straßen einzeln pro Feld gebaut werden müssen
Wobei man aber auch sehen kann, wie gut die bei 3/4 sich ans Originaldesign gehalten haben


----------



## Kaisan (30. Mai 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann spiel mal Tropico 1. Die Grafik ist zwar leicht angestaubt, aber das Game ist durchaus fordernd.


 
Tropico 1 habe ich irgendwo in meiner Spielesammlung - natürlich noch nicht angespielt.  Vielleicht werde ich mal reinschauen, die Grafik schreckt mich nicht ab.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber Teil 1 hat dafür schon ein paar ziemliche Unzulänglichkeiten, wie z.B. das es nervig Schwer ist den hinteren Teil der Insel zu besiedeln weil die Bauarbeiter nicht da hin kommen und die Straßen einzeln pro Feld gebaut werden müssen
> Wobei man aber auch sehen kann, wie gut die bei 3/4 sich ans Originaldesign gehalten haben


 
Schon klar. Du mußt halt auch von Anfang an richtig planen. Baust Du Deine Insel am Anfang schon falsch auf wirds teuer und doppelt schwierig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Mai 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder reingeschaut.
> Wollte dann aber nicht zu weit spielen.
> Ich will mir das Spiel wirklich erst zum Schluss "als Ganzes" antun.


 
Ja ich spiel auch immer nur maximal durch den Tutorial-Dungeon und warte auf den Release, um richtig los zu legen.
Allein schon, weil die Savegames immer wieder unbrauchbar werden.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2014)

Bin ich der Einzige, der heute Arbeiten gegangen ist?  



Ich freu mich auf den Feierabend, Verlobte muss am WE arbeiten ... bei meinen Serien bin ich auf dem laufenden ... d.h. Watch Dogs kann beendet und ggf. mit Tropico 5 begonnen werden!


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Mai 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der heute Arbeiten gegangen ist?


 
Brückentag?^^


----------



## Shorty484 (30. Mai 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der heute Arbeiten gegangen ist?  :finger



Nein, bist Du nicht


----------



## Kaisan (30. Mai 2014)

So, habe jetzt drei Stunden in *Watch Dogs* reingespielt - und nein, ich bin nicht wirklich enttäuscht.  Das mag zum einen sicherlich daran liegen, dass meine Erwartungen im Vorfeld schon durch Testberichte und Erfahrungen anderer Spieler gedämpft wurden, zum anderen aber sicher auch daran, dass Watch Dogs durchaus seine Qualitäten hat und mich in seinen Bann gezogen hat. Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch massig Zeit im virtuellen Chigaco verbringen, dass übrigens wunderbar stimmig umgesetzt wurde - es ist zwar nicht besser als Grand Theft Auto 5, aber meiner Meinung nach durchaus auf dem selben Niveau. Auch wenn mich GTA 5 zu Anfang doch einen Tick mehr gefesselt hat.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2014)

Ich war heute auf einer Beerdigung. Hätte gern darauf verzichten können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Mai 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der heute Arbeiten gegangen ist?


Berliner arbeiten heute auch? Wow. Ihr seid ja fast so hart wie wir Sauerländer.


----------



## Monalye (30. Mai 2014)

Ich bin reich   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Mai 2014)

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen:
Nach dem Spiele-Marathon, den ich mit *Far Cry 3* erlebt habe, werd ich wieder was Kürzeres in Angriff nehmen.

Adventures habe ich schon länger nicht mehr angerührt. Ich denke die Zeit ist reif für *Deponia*. 

Und zwischendurch meinen Garten vor Zombies schützen. ^^


----------



## Sanador (30. Mai 2014)

Ha! Far Cry 3 ist nun auch auf meiner Erledigt-Liste und jetzt ist Castlevania: Lords of Shadow an der Reihe!
In die Musik im Spiel hab ich mich schon jetzt verliebt. 

Castlevania Lords of Shadow Music - Waterfalls of Agharta - YouTube


----------



## svd (30. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Und zwischendurch meinen Garten vor Zombies schützen. ^^




Na, zu irgendwas müssen die Pflanzen, die ihr eingekauft habt, ja gut sein.

Hab grad Liza befreit und soll zu Citra in den Tempel. Aber ich glaube, ich hol mir zuerst noch ein paar Wildschweine...


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Mai 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> In die Musik im Spiel hab ich mich schon jetzt verliebt.


 
Die von Far Cry? Oha ja  *Die* war geil^^





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NRBeINtDeLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Sanador (30. Mai 2014)

@LouisLoiselle
Igitt, Dubstep!


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen:
> Nach dem Spiele-Marathon, den ich mit *Far Cry 3* erlebt habe, werd ich wieder was Kürzeres in Angriff nehmen.


 
Daß FC3 abhängig von Deiner Entscheidung Citra gegenüber zwei Enden hat weißt Du ? Im Prinzip langt aber das laden des letzten Autosaves, falls Du das 2. Ende nochmal erleben willst.


----------



## Worrel (30. Mai 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die von Far Cry? Oha ja  *Die* war geil^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da gefällt mir mein Remix aber besser *** it bun dem (Ode to my Flute Mix) by XiMIXv2 in the Skrillex & Damian Marley – Make It Bun Dem :: Beatport Play[/url]


----------



## Chemenu (31. Mai 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf den Feierabend, Verlobte muss am WE arbeiten ... bei meinen Serien bin ich auf dem laufenden ... d.h. Watch Dogs kann beendet und ggf. mit Tropico 5 begonnen werden!


 Und wer macht die Hausarbeit? 


Hab heute wieder Gran Turismo 6 gespielt nachdem heute der Ayrton Senna Tribute Content erschienen ist.
Die Rekordzeit in Brands Hatch mit seinem Lotus 97T zu knacken ist wirklich eine harte Nuss. Mir fehlen noch immer 2 Sek. 
Der hat da wirklich eine Wahnsinnsrunde in den Asphalt gebrannt.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2014)

Äh ... wir haben eine Putzfrau. :>

Meine Freundin arbeitet viel und ich, nun ja, bin einfach zu faul. Die Dame kommt einmal die Woche für vier Stunden. Hemden, Anzüge etc. gehen in die Reinigung und die normale Wäsche bekommt meine Freundin noch hin.

So ... fast am Ende von Akt II bei Watch Dogs. Gerade in den Zwischensequenzen hat das Spiel seine Höhen!


----------



## chbdiablo (31. Mai 2014)

Dark Souls 2 hab ich jetzt fast fertig, fehlen nur noch 2 optionale Bosse aber die sind echt knackig. Sonst fand ich das Spiel fast zu leicht. Sogar den "Endboss" im ersten Versuch geschafft. 

The Wolf Among Us Episode 4 hab ich vorhin zu Ende gespielt - war gut wie immer, wenn auch nicht so dramatisch und spannend wie die davor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daß FC3 abhängig von Deiner Entscheidung Citra gegenüber zwei Enden hat weißt Du ?


Ähm, das war ziemlich offensichtlich, als ich meiner gefesselten Freundin den Dolch an die Kehle gehalten habe. Bin aber (wie in den meisten Spielen, wo ich vor Entscheidungen stehe) ein God Guy. 


MichaelG schrieb:


> Im Prinzip langt aber das laden des letzten Autosaves, falls Du das 2. Ende nochmal erleben willst.


 Noch ist das Spiel nicht von der Platte, hab ja auch viele Nebenmissionen ausgelassen. Werd ich hier und da mal wieder anspielen, und was das alternative Ende betrifft, ich hab es mir bereits auf YT angesehen.



Spoiler



Citra ist ja eine heimtückische ***, meine Fresse.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Na, zu irgendwas müssen die Pflanzen, die ihr eingekauft habt, ja gut sein.


Oh... Hab ich von unserer Nachbarschaft erzählt?! War mir gar nicht bewusst. ^^


svd schrieb:


> Hab grad Liza befreit und soll zu Citra in den Tempel. Aber ich glaube, ich hol mir zuerst noch ein paar Wildschweine...


 Mach das, Obelix. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (31. Mai 2014)

Ich war auch zuerst Good Guy und hab dann ohne Lets play die Bad guy Version durchgezogen...... Böse böse.... Wenn auch die Enden relativ kurz sind, divergieren diese doch dramatisch voneinander.


----------



## svd (31. Mai 2014)

Habe eben das erste mal den Bogen am lebenden Objekt ausprobiert. 
Seine Kumpels wurden von einem Tiger weggesnackt, den ich mit Steinen ins Lager gelockt habe.

Die KI ist zwar nicht immer schlau, aber wenn sie funktioniert, gibt's durchaus witzige Momente.
(Naja gut, wenn ein Jeepfahrer einfach eine Gruppe Fußgänger über den Haufen fährt, ist das nicht weniger witzig...)


----------



## legion333 (31. Mai 2014)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Dark Souls 2 hab ich jetzt fast fertig, fehlen nur noch 2 optionale Bosse aber die sind echt knackig. Sonst fand ich das Spiel fast zu leicht. Sogar den "Endboss" im ersten Versuch geschafft.


 
Da muss ich dir zustimmen. 'Schwierigkeit' erreicht man hier scheinbar nur mit "stellen wir einfach noch ein paar Mobs dazu". Hab solche Stellen wie O&S ziemlich vermisst


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Habe eben das erste mal den Bogen am lebenden Objekt ausprobiert.
> Seine Kumpels wurden von einem Tiger weggesnackt, den ich mit Steinen ins Lager gelockt habe.
> 
> Die KI ist zwar nicht immer schlau, aber wenn sie funktioniert, gibt's durchaus witzige Momente.
> (Naja gut, wenn ein Jeepfahrer einfach eine Gruppe Fußgänger über den Haufen fährt, ist das nicht weniger witzig...)


 Gerade die Animalische KI finde ich gelungen, denn sie ist anders als die der Piraten ziemlich unberechenbar. Kann einem oftmals die Drecksarbeit nehmen und eine Basis im Alleingang säubern - oder zumindest für genug Ablenkung sorgen. Das gibt mitunter Schadenfreude-Momente par excellence. ^^

Andererseits ist sie auch sehr hinterhältig, wenn man gerade im Busch hockt, das Feindgebiet per Feldstecher sondiert und plötzlich von nem gut bezahnten Mistvieh in den virtuellen Hintern gebissen wird.


----------



## golani79 (31. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Habe eben das erste mal den Bogen am lebenden Objekt ausprobiert.


 
Und ich dachte schon ernsthaft, du hättest Bogenjagd im RL probiert .. dabei war das nur ein Erfahrungsbericht aus FC 3 ... pffft


----------



## Enisra (31. Mai 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon ernsthaft, du hättest Bogenjagd im RL probiert .. dabei war das nur ein Erfahrungsbericht aus FC 3 ... pffft


 
vielleicht ist das ja auch nur das Geständniss eines Serientäters der sich mitteilen muss


----------



## svd (31. Mai 2014)

Nee, nee, das wäre ja der falsche Thread.

Und einen "Was habt ihr gerade getötet" Bereich gibt's ja (noch) nicht.


----------



## Enisra (31. Mai 2014)

hmmm, wobei mir da einfällt:
Ob Waffen oder Fliegenfallen mit Twitter und BF anbindung erfolg hätten?


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Mai 2014)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Dark Souls 2 hab ich jetzt fast fertig, fehlen nur noch 2 optionale Bosse aber die sind echt knackig. Sonst fand ich das Spiel fast zu leicht. Sogar den "Endboss" im ersten Versuch geschafft.


 Der Endboss war wirklich zu leicht. Wenn ich aber an den Uralten Drachen denke, an nervige Bosse wie die Rattenvorhut usw. usw, die einem wirklich den letzten Nerv rauben...ich dachte oft genug, ich sterbe.


----------



## chbdiablo (31. Mai 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der Endboss war wirklich zu leicht. Wenn ich aber an den Uralten Drachen denke, an nervige Bosse wie die Rattenvorhut usw. usw, die einem wirklich den letzten Nerv rauben...ich dachte oft genug, ich sterbe.



Der Drache fehlt mir noch. Hab den Dreh noch nicht raus, wie ich diesen unmenschlich riesigen Feuerattacken gut ausweichen kann. Bisher klappts nur ein paar mal bis ich geröstet werde.


----------



## svd (31. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, wobei mir da einfällt:
> Ob Waffen oder Fliegenfallen mit Twitter und BF anbindung erfolg hätten?



Auf jeden Fall. Falls gewünscht wird der Status des Opfers automatisch auf "verstorben" aktualisiert.

Nur schade, dass du als Toter nicht mitkriegst, wieviele Likes die Todesmeldung bekommt, wieviele "echte" Freunde du somit gehabt hast.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Juni 2014)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Der Drache fehlt mir noch. Hab den Dreh noch nicht raus, wie ich diesen unmenschlich riesigen Feuerattacken gut ausweichen kann. Bisher klappts nur ein paar mal bis ich geröstet werde.


 Ich hab den Kollegen auch noch nicht rum bekommen. Hatte ihn aber auch schon ab und an so weit, dass nur noch ein Schlag gefehlt hat. Dann wurde ich übermütig.  

Viel Schaden, am besten mit Blitz. Leichte oder gar keine Rüstung. Der Kerl killt dich so oder so mit einem Schlag. Aber bei dem muss man einfach nur schnell sein und wenn er sein Feuer kotzt, dann ganz schnell vor ihm weg rennen, soweit es geht.


----------



## Gast20180705 (1. Juni 2014)

Govers Ring und Gyrm Großschild


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Juni 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Govers Ring und Gyrm Großschild


 Haut einem trotzdem sämtliche Ausdauer mit einem Schlag weg. Insofern ist es sowieso besser, stets in Bewegung zu bleiben, sofern möglich. ^^


----------



## legion333 (1. Juni 2014)

Ja, am besten nackt und mit dem Chloranthy-Ring, vielleicht noch ein Schild, der die Ausdauerregeneration verbessert. Dann braucht man nur viel Geduld  Wenn man allerdings immer schräg vor dem steht, spuckt er nur geradeaus Feuer und fliegt niemals hoch. Ist aber nicht einfach die richtige Stelle zu finden.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Juni 2014)

Ich quäl mich aktuell immer noch durch Alan Wake. Laut Steam spiele ich seit 8 Stunden. Ich hoffe es ist bald vorbei.^^
Die Schießereien nerven mich so unglaublich... ständig geht mir die Munition aus und ich darf wieder unbewaffnet vor mehreren Gegnern flüchten, was echt schwer ist weil man nur anhand der Geräusche erahnen kann wann der Gegner hinter einem die Attacke startet und man ausweichen muss.  Das Spiel könnte auch Forrest Gump heißen. Lauf Forrest, lauf! 
Ausserdem kommen mir die sich ständig wiederholenden "Laufe durch die Gegend (bevorzugt Wald) und erledige 35 Gegner bevor wir Dir den nächsten Story Happen hinwerfen" Abschnitte wie schlechte Lückenfüller vor, damit die Spielzeit halt nicht nur 2 Stunden (was die Story eigentlich hergibt), sondern 12 Stunden beträgt.

Ziemlich enttäuschen das Spiel. Da hatte ich mir wesentlich mehr erwartet muss ich sagen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Juni 2014)

*Wolfenstein: The New Order* ist heute bei mir angekommen, daher geht es jetzt erstmal gegen die Nazis.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Juni 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Laut Steam spiele ich seit 8 Stunden. Ich hoffe es ist bald vorbei.^^


 
Meine Qual hat laut Steam 14 Stunden gedauert 
Da waren allerdings auch noch die beiden DLCs dabei, beide zusammen vllt mit ca. 2-3 Stunden Spielzeit.


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Juni 2014)

Laut Steam hatte meine Qual bei 11h ihr Ende (ohne DLC)


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele aktuell Watch Dogs. Wenn der Ubisoft Launcher mir mal nicht wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


----------



## HanFred (3. Juni 2014)

Watch Dogs (PS4) und Dark Souls 2 (PC).


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Juni 2014)

Bin am Watch_Dogs suchten. Spielt sich wie Assassins Creed und das Aufgaben-Schema wiederholt sich auf Dauer doch sehr oft. Ziel erreichen, Gegner plätten, gesuchten Gegenstand hacken/an sich nehmen, flüchten/Gegner plätten. Aber es macht auch Laune. Story ist gut, die Welt ist sehr belebt und joar...ein besseres Assassins Creed, würd ich sagen.  Nur ohne Assassinen.


----------



## KapitaenGnadenlos (3. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> *Wolfenstein: The New Order* ist heute bei mir angekommen, daher geht es jetzt erstmal gegen die Nazis.



Meinst du nicht eher gegen die *WÖLFE *und* General Totenkopf*? 

Ich hab gestern eeeeendlich mein lang erwartetes Notebook erhalten und brauche jetzt noch ordentliche Games. Hab mir erst mal GTA IV installiert, was ich wegen meines Grottenrechners nie spielen konnte


----------



## svd (3. Juni 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Bin am Watch_Dogs suchten. Spielt sich wie Assassins Creed und das Aufgaben-Schema wiederholt sich auf Dauer doch sehr oft. Ziel erreichen, Gegner plätten, gesuchten Gegenstand hacken/an sich nehmen, flüchten/Gegner plätten. Aber es macht auch Laune. Story ist gut, die Welt ist sehr belebt und joar...ein besseres Assassins Creed, würd ich sagen.  Nur ohne Assassinen.



Das müssten sie im nächsten AC einführen. Während des Davonlaufens X drücken, um Obststände, Mülleimer, etc. umzuwerfen, um Verfolger aufzuschalten. (Oder geht das schon?)

Ich vertrödel wahnsinnig viel Zeit in Far Cry 3. Anstatt meine Freunde zu retten, such ich lieber Artefakte und Schätze. Tja, bei Geld hört die Freundschaft auf, heißt es. 
Na, das bisschen Gefangenschaft werden sie wohl noch aushalten. Immerhin sitzen die ja nur rum, während ich von Bären attackiert werde. Und für 3.48 Sekunden mit ihnen ringe.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt doch mal *Titanfall* angeschafft - und suchte das grad, so gut es die Zeit eben zulässt  
Bisher hab ich echt wenig Kritikpunkte. Die Online Kampagne ist zwar im Grunde nen Witz in Scheiben, aber ist so zum reinkommen ins Spiel ganz gut. Man ist ja (mehrheitlich) mit Gegnern auf ungefähr gleichem Level unterwegs. Sprich man geht nicht gleich völlig unter, sondern hat etwas Zeit sich im Spiel zurecht zu finden. Von der Story hab ich allerdings nicht viel mitbekommen. Von dem was ich in den kleinen Video und Sprachfetzen mitbekommen habe ist die aber sowieso zu vernachlässigen. 
Das Gameplay ist angenehm flott und nach ein wenig Eingewöhnung kommt man auch mit dem hohen Tempo und dem schnellen wechsel zwischen Fußsoldaten- und Titangameplay gut zurecht. Die geringe Spielerzahl stört überhaupt nicht, da die Maps klasse ausbalanciert sind. Durch die Einbindung der (etwas doofen) KI Gegner, ist es eher ein kleines Erfolgsgefühl, wenn man dann mal wieder nen menschlichen Mitspieler erwischt - aber man ist auch nicht gleich demotiviert wenns mal eine Runde nicht so gut läuft. Die etwas angestaubte Technik stört nicht im geringsten, das Spiel ist eh viel zu schnell, als das man sich irgendwelche Kanten und Texturen aus der nähe angucken kann. Somit bleibt da eigentlich nur ein Zerstörungssystem, das noch zu implementieren wäre. Es ist schon fast lächerlich, dass mein tonnenschwerer, bis an die Zähne mit Raketen und sonstigem Gedöns bewaffneter Titan nicht mal nen Zaun umrennen kann. 

Das Matchmaking hat manchmal auch aussetzer. Zwar funktionierts in der Regel ganz gut, machmal wirft es aber auch Neulinge mit Leuten zusammen die bereits auf nem hohen Prestige Level sind - mit ensprechend einseitigen Spielergebnissen.


----------



## Monalye (3. Juni 2014)

Ich hab' heute eine Retailversion von Wolfenstein um "nur" 49,90 gefunden, also hab ich es mitgenommen um das Sommerloch zu stopfen  Außerdem hab ich mir heute auch noch die Goty von Borderlands 2, Dragon Age Origin und Dragon Age Awakening gekauft. Bei den beiden letzten hoffe ich, das sie sich ohne Origin installieren lassen, es sind so "EA Value Games" Packungen um je 10 Euro. Aber als allererstes werde ich mir Wolfenstein anschaun, freu mich schon drauf 

Außerdem hab' ich mir heute endlich mal einen ordentlichen Controller gekauft (der kabellose von Microsoft für XBox 360 und PC), bisher wollte ich dafür nicht soviel Geld ausgeben, weil ich so ungern mit Controller spiele. Aber ich möchte mich daran gewöhnen, das ich Dark Souls 1 und Darksiders 2 besser spielen kann


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' heute eine Retailversion von Wolfenstein um "nur" 49,90 gefunden, also hab ich es mitgenommen um das Sommerloch zu stopfen  Außerdem hab ich mir heute auch noch die Goty von Borderlands 2, Dragon Age Origin und Dragon Age Awakening gekauft. Bei den beiden letzten hoffe ich, das sie sich ohne Origin installieren lassen, es sind so "EA Value Games" Packungen um je 10 Euro. Aber als allererstes werde ich mir Wolfenstein anschaun, freu mich schon drauf
> 
> Außerdem hab' ich mir heute endlich mal einen ordentlichen Controller gekauft (der kabellose von Microsoft für XBox 360 und PC), bisher wollte ich dafür nicht soviel Geld ausgeben, weil ich so ungern mit Controller spiele. Aber ich möchte mich daran gewöhnen, das ich Dark Souls 1 und Darksiders 2 besser spielen kann



Borderlands hab ich gestern auch mal wieder nen kleines Stück reingespielt, könnte dir gefallen, es hat zwar Story, aber die wird anderst erzählt als jetzt in Metro und es hat CooP 
Und nja, so ein Controller kostet zwar, aber der Standart Xbox 360 ist schon mit das ökonomiste das man bekommt


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Dragon Age Origin und Dragon Age Awakening gekauft. Bei den beiden letzten hoffe ich, das sie sich ohne Origin installieren lassen, es sind so "EA Value Games" Packungen um je 10 Euro.



Die ursprüngliche Retail-Version von DAO war ohne Origin, wie es bei der Value-Ausgabe ist, weiß ich nicht.
Aber für das Spiel lohnt es sich auch ein kleines Opfer zu bringen.
Für mich immer noch das beste Spiel der letzten 10 Jahre.


----------



## Monalye (3. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Für mich immer noch das beste Spiel der letzten 10 Jahre.



Es gab auch Dragon Age II und ich wusste schon wieder nicht, welches davon das bessere war, gelesen habe ich es hier schon öfter, aber ich verwechsel sie immer. Zum Glück kannte sich der Verkäufer ziemlich gut aus und empfahl mir glaubhaft den ersten Teil  Vom Add-On war nur noch eine DVD lagernd, also "musste" die auch sofort mit 

Ich bin gerade dabei Wolfenstein zu installieren, 4 (!!!) DVD's, ein wahrer Installationsmarathon, der Rechner ist am Dauersummen und wenn ich die DVD wechsle ist die die ich aus dem Rechner nehme total warm gelaufen, armer Computer


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele derzeit ein wenig *Wildstar* und bin durchaus positiv überrascht.
In der Beta hatte es mich noch nicht wirklich überzeugt, aber jetzt hatte ich in den ersten Stunden durchaus meinen Spaß.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2014)

Bei Wildstar versteh ich nur nicht, wieso eignige da so krass drauf abgehen
das sieht zwar interesant aus, aber jetzt nicht wo man den Hype so nachvollziehen könnte, außer das ist wieder so ne Anti-WoW geschichte wie bei Warhammer


----------



## Chemenu (5. Juni 2014)

Killzone Shadow Fall. Scheiss auf Alan Wake.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2014)

Macht Laune. Aber momentan bin ich durch WD total versaut.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Juni 2014)

Zurzeit spiele ich *Symphony*, ein netter kleiner Musik-Shooter (oder wie immer man das auch nennen soll), nur sind die ersten 4 Schwierigkeitsgrade, durch die man sich durchspielen muss, ziemlich lahm. Wirklich fordernd ist nur der Letzte.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juni 2014)

Ich gurke durch Mario Kart 8 und japse dabei so vergnügt wie Koopa und Toad  Hab jetzt erst entdeckt, dass man Wiederholungen auch komplett sehen kann.   Dachte es gäbe nur diese kurzen Highlights.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie sieht es auch ganz schnuckelig aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen, vielleicht hab ich ja doch länger Spaß dran als gedacht.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2014)

Weltherrschaft und Manipulation von Angestellten. Best game ev0r!



Ich versumpf immer noch bei Tropico, wobei das leider nicht wirklich fordernd ist. Ansonsten hab ich mir Bound by Flame, oder so ähnlich, sowie das aktuelle Humblebundle Gääärmeeeeen Edition gekauft.


----------



## Ellim (6. Juni 2014)

Hi,

also ich spiele/teste gerade verschiedenes:

PC:
BF 4
Wolfenstein - New Order
Watch Dogs
Anno 2070

Browserspiele (für Arbeit und Sofa):
Taern - Blut. Tod. Vergeltung.


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich gurke durch Mario Kart 8 und japse dabei so vergnügt wie Koopa und Toad  Hab jetzt erst entdeckt, dass man Wiederholungen auch komplett sehen kann.   Dachte es gäbe nur diese kurzen Highlights.



OMG, ein rassistischer Kommentar. Steinigt ihn!


----------



## Sanador (6. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte jetzt schön entspannt Castlevania: Lords of Shadows beenden. 
Doch was ist das, ich kann den verdammten Endboss nicht besiegen!
Ich versuche es mehr als eine Stunden, diesen "Vergessenen" zu besiegen, aber der ist so verflucht schwer. Dabei ist der Rest des Spiel relativ leicht, aber was sich die Entwickler dabei gedacht haben, wird mir wohl ein Rätsel bleiben.
Tja, Augen zu und durch, irgendwie werde ich es noch schaffen...hoffe ich.

Edit: Ha, da ist der Mistkerl nun besiegt!


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2014)

So, Far Cry 3 ist erledigt. Bis auf die Coop Trophäen auch fast platiniert.

Das Spiel ist nicht ohne Makel. Von einem direkten Abkömmling von "Far Cry" und entfernt mit "Crysis" verwandtem Spiel erwarte ich natürlich keine Story, die nicht irgendwie
"Direct-to-VHS" mäßig ist. 
Sam ist die coole Sau, ja? Die Spielerfigur agiert souverän wie Antonio Sabato Jr. (Kinder, ich werdet euch jetzt sicher fragen: "Wer?". Ja, genau.) und den Rest gibt's halt auch. 
Vaas, der es komischerweise regelmäßig in die Top 10 der fiesesten NPCs schafft, ist hier eigentlich die tragische Figur. Völlig unfähig, einen verletzen, wehrlosen Mann aus allernächster Nähe
so zu erschießen, dass er auch ganz ganz tot, ist Vaas die einzige Person, die es wirklich verdient hat zu sterben. (s.: Darwinismus, Selektion)
Naja, die "Bosskämpfe" sind übrigens sowieso der schwächste und unbefriedigendste Teil im Spiel.

Abseits der Hauptstory ist Far Cry 3 echt gut. Es ist nett, über die Inseln zu wandern und schallgedämpfte Kopfschüsse wie Süßigkeiten zu Halloween zu verteilen. ("Ungern, aber jeder der vorbeikommt, kriegt was.")


----------



## legion333 (7. Juni 2014)

Nach dem letztendlich doch enttäuschenden Dark Souls 2 war mein... Verlangen nach einem neuen "richtigen" Souls-Spiel nicht gestillt  Dann wurde also heute die PS3, die ich kürzlich über ebay verhältnismäßig günstig erworben hab, geliefert. Und ich habe heute mal 9 Stunden lang _Demon's Souls_ angespielt. Bin soweit sehr zufrieden  Klar, die Grafik ist hässlich (plötzlich mit 720p-Auflösung ohne Kantenglättung spielen zu müssen...) und die Ladezeiten gefühlte Ewigkeiten lang, aber das stört mich nicht. Man merkt auch, dass es der (quasi-)Vorgänger von Dark Souls ist, einige Mechaniken fehlen oder sind noch nicht so gut ausgearbeitet, aber andersrum wäre es auch schlecht  (und das ist ja leider bei Dark Souls 2 der Fall  ). Dafür gefällt mir der Rest des Spiels wirklich gut, die Einteilung in Abschnitte statt einer zusammenhängenden Welt hat auch Vorteile. Die Level an sich sind noch etwas besser aufgebaut und es gibt noch mehr Abkürzungen zu entdecken. Die Atmosphäre ist auch super, besonders gut zB im Tower of Latria. Bin mal gespannt was mich noch alles erwartet


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Juni 2014)

So, Watch_Dogs ist durch. Bis auf ein paar kleinere Aufträge. Fazit: 
Story ist...ich weiß gar nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll. Eigentlich ist sie gar nicht schlecht und der Plot hat mir gefallen, aber stellenweise wurde scheinbar nicht weit genug gedacht. Ein großer Teil der eigentlich sehr interessanten Charaktere bleibt blass und wird zwischendurch sozusagen einfach "abgearbeitet", gerade zum Ende hin. Das ist schade und besonders deswegen, weil man hier überall merkt, dass hier jede Menge Potential verschenkt wurde. Einige Missionen waren verdammt nervig, zumal die Polizei zeitweise extrem aggressiv und einer Armee gleich anrückte. Das hat das ganze unnötig und künstlich erschwert. 

Die Nebenaufträge sind irgendwie typisch Ubisoft. Davon gibt es jede Menge, aber meist sind es Sammelaufgaben, kleine Miniaufträge oder Minispiele. Letztere machen Spaß und sind gut für zwischendurch. Aber auf Dauer wird es dann doch ein wenig langweilig. Das war schon in Assassins Creed immer eine Problematik und auch in FarCry 3. Umfang ist also enorm, aber eben typisch Ubisoft auf Dauer eher langweilig. 

Spielerisch ist es keine Granate, aber schlecht überhaupt nicht. Nur das Deckungssystem funktioniert etwas unpräzise. Aber das Hacken macht einfach Spaß. Ich habe mehr Zeit damit verbracht, den Verkehr lahm zu legen und die Stadt ins Dunkel zu stürzen, als mit allem anderen.


----------



## Kwengie (9. Juni 2014)

mal ESO und mal Skyrim, so wie mirs grad ist.
Andere Spiele kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Monalye (10. Juni 2014)

Ich hab' mich jetzt in Wolfenstein dreingefunden, vor allem ging es dann leichter, als ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad runterstellte, besser so als nur Frust  
Mittlerweile bin ich über den Prolog hinweg und bin im Jahre 1960 mit einem Mädchen und deren Großvater unterwegs. Besonders schmunzeln musste ich bei diesem Text in einer Filmsequenz (sinngemäß) "Würde ich heulen, könnte ich alle Meere damit füllen und würde darin ertrinken" . Mir selbst wär das gar nicht sonderlich aufgefallen, nur weil ich das vorher im Test gelesen hatte und das stimmt, es ist für dieses Spiel echt krass unpassend . Bis jetzt "quälen" mich die Zwischensequenzen eigentlich gar nicht, ich find sie sogar recht unterhaltsam... wenn mal nicht, kann man sie sogar notfalls wegdrücken. Nur einmal musste ich was entscheiden, wer von zweien überleben darf... ich nahm den mit dem hübscheren Gesicht , da es ja offenbar keinen großen Einfluss aufs Spiel hat.
Alles in allem gefällt es mir bisher richtig gut


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> da es ja offenbar keinen großen Einfluss aufs Spiel hat.



Es entscheidet darüber, ob du Schlösser knacken oder elektrische Anlagen kurzschließen kannst.
Außerdem sammelst du je nach Entscheidung im weiteren Spielverlauf entweder Rüstungsupgrades oder Lebensupgrades auf.


----------



## golani79 (11. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Mir selbst wär das gar nicht sonderlich aufgefallen, nur weil ich das vorher im Test gelesen hatte und das stimmt, es ist für dieses Spiel echt krass unpassend .



Ich finde genau diese Mischung besonders gut gelungen und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass sich so etwas nicht ausschließen soll.
Auf der einen Seite der typische Galgenhumor, während sich das Spiel selbst nicht so ernst nimmt, auf der anderen Seite driftet es jedoch niemals komplett ins Lächerliche und regt auch ein wenig zum Nachdenken an, dann, wenn genau solche Szenen ins Spiel kommen, von denen man auf den ersten Blick meinen könnte, das passt jetzt gar nicht rein.


----------



## Enisra (11. Juni 2014)

ich hab mal so nebenbei endlich mal den Deus Ex HR Director's Cut angefangen
Den hatte ich schon ne Weile rum liegen, aber bei manchen Storylastigen Dingen wie Film, Buch oder Spiel brauchts halt ne weile bis der Geist soweit ist, das man nen zweiten Anlauf machen kann
Alleine nervig ist: Die Lippen sind immer noch nicht syncron :/


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hab mal so nebenbei endlich mal den Deus Ex HR Director's Cut angefangen
> Den hatte ich schon ne Weile rum liegen, aber bei manchen Storylastigen Dingen wie Film, Buch oder Spiel brauchts halt ne weile bis der Geist soweit ist, das man nen zweiten Anlauf machen kann
> Alleine nervig ist: Die Lippen sind immer noch nicht syncron :/



Geht mir auch so. Der DC von dem Spiel liegt bei mir auch schon lange auf dem account und ich habe bisher noch nicht wieder angefangen, weil ich es ja eigentlich schon kenne.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Juni 2014)

F.U. Alan Wake. 13hrs and still going on...  Warum brauch ich immer so lang für Spiele die mir keinen Spaß machen?
Einfach so links liegen lassen will ich es aber auch nicht. Hab ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich was Neues wie Killzone anfange obwohl ich mit dem Spiel noch nicht durch bin.
Das läßt mir dann keine Ruhe...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2014)

Gleich versuche ich wieder in *Deponia* weiter voran zu kommen. In den letzten Tagen hat mich* Pflanzen gegen Zombies* einfach nicht losgelassen. Ich hatte ja mit Tower-Defense-Spielen bis dahin nix am Hut (und würde auch kaum eines davon unbedingt spielen wollen), aber dieser kunterbunte, humorvolle Klon ist bei uns schnell zum Sucht-Game geworden. Selbst meine Frau begeistert sich momentan dafür.


----------



## KapitaenGnadenlos (11. Juni 2014)

Ich düse auf grad durch Chicago und hacke mich fröhlich durch die Smartphones  der nichts ahnenden Passanten  Aber Leute, bin ich einfach ein schlechter Mensch oder geht euer Beliebtheitsgrad mit der Zeit auch in den Keller? Am Anfang habe ich mich echt bemüht, die ganzen verbrecher zu fassen, war dann auch schon Beschützer oder so. Aber bei den ganzen Verfolgungen rase ich zu viele Zivilisten um, weswegen ich schon zum Anarchisten abgestiegen bin  Sch.. Karma sag ich euch...


----------



## Sophia87 (11. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele gerade patrizier V auf dem PC und das spiel geht mir tierisch auf die Nerven, weil ich ständig in irgenwelche neuen ränge aufsteigen muss, um neue Handelskontore zu eröffnen. Aber jetzt habe ich schon so viele Stunden gespielet und habe so viele Schiffe angesammelt, dass ich nicht so einfach aufhören kann, bevor ich in dem spiel unsagbar reich geworden bin. Werde also wohl noch ein paar Tage damit verbringen. Aber weiterempfehlen kann ich es nicht!!


----------



## McDrake (12. Juni 2014)

Jetzt mit *Spec Ops: The Line *durch.
Heftig heftig.
Habs, wie solls ander sein, bei nem Steamsale gekauft.
Den Titel fand ich schon zum Release interessant und jetzt, nach neun Stunden, bin ich durch.
Mal kein Hurra-Patriotismus und zwischendurch mal was zum nachdenken.
Und das Ende... Naja, da kann sich jeder was aussuchen...

Ich kanns wirklich weiter empfehlen.
Der Steam-Summersale beginnt in einer Woche


----------



## Enisra (12. Juni 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Der DC von dem Spiel liegt bei mir auch schon lange auf dem account und ich habe bisher noch nicht wieder angefangen, weil ich es ja eigentlich schon kenne.



ja, manchmal reißt das einen Mit das man es gleich zweimal hintereinander durchnehmen kann, aber so manches muss erster reifen

btw. liegt das an mir oder ist das ein Bug das die Sprachausgabe immer von Deutsch auf Englisch zurückgesetzt wird nachdem Steam neu gestartet wird?
Ich hab den ersten Durchlauf auf Englisch bestritten, aber ich nehm aus irgendeinem Grund dann halt doch gern die andere Fassung auch noch mal mit


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2014)

Parallel zu WD hab ich nun mit AC I angefangen. Die ersten 4 Hauptziele haben schon (virtuell) ins Gras gebissen.  AC I geht momentan relativ fix. Auch weil ich nicht exzessiv nach allen Flaggen suche sondern nur die Flaggen mitnehme, die irgendwo sinnlos herumstehen.  Wenns klappt könnte ich dann Ende Oktober mit allen Teilen durch sein, bevor AC Unity bei mir eintrudelt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juni 2014)

Fast mit* Deponia* durch. Mein Meinung:

Pro:
- sehr ungewöhnliche Story-Idee
- sehr schöner Humor, sehr witzige Cut-Scenes
- Monty Arnold macht einen ausgezeichneten Job
- "schrottiger" Soundtrack
- typischer Daedalic-Zeichenstil:

Contra:
- Animationen nach wie vor nicht die Rundesten
- mit Hinweisen zu Rätseln wird (wie in den meisten Daedalic-Adventures) zu sehr gegeizt, musste einige Mal in die Komplettlösung schauen (was ich sehr ungern mache), weil die Aufgaben hinterher (!) zwar logisch erscheinen, aber den Anstoss dazu kaum oder schwer erkennbar ist
- Monty spricht gleich 4 Charaktere, was man leider unschwer heraushört.

Ein netter Genre-Titel, das aber nicht den Weg in meine "Hall of Fame der Adventures" finden wird. Da fand ich "A New Beginning" - ebenfalls von Daedalic- viel ansprechender. Wenn die beiden Sequels günstig zu haben sind, werde ich die mir aber trotzdem antun. Kann ich mir als Abenteuer-Crack nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juni 2014)

*Battlefield: Hardline - Multiplayer-Beta (PC)
*
Ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, was ich von Hardline halten soll. Grundsätzlich begrüße ich Ableger dieser Art. Abgesehen davon, dass mir ein neues Bad Company grundsätzlich deutlich lieber gewesen wäre, finde ich die ersten Eindrücke nicht sehr überzeugend. Es sieht aus wie Battlefield, es spielt sich auch irgendwie wie Battlefield, doch erweckt es mir eher den Anschein einer Mod für Battlefield 4, im besten Falle eine Erweiterung anstelle eines eigenständigen Spiels. Ist sicherlich zu früh, um das allein anhand einer Multiplayer-Map zu beurteilen, aber im Grunde sehe ich erstmal nur einen neuen Spielmodus innerhalb der Serie, inspiriert von Payday und Co., zusammen mit einem Polizei-Setting, das zumindest soweit erstmal nicht sonderlich auffällig in Szene gesetzt wird - wie gesagt, es wirkt für mich eher wie ein Addon zum Vollpreis.


----------



## Kaisan (15. Juni 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> *Battlefield: Hardline - Multiplayer-Beta (PC)
> *
> Ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, was ich von Hardline halten soll. Grundsätzlich begrüße ich Ableger dieser Art. Abgesehen davon, dass mir ein neues Bad Company grundsätzlich deutlich lieber gewesen wäre, finde ich die ersten Eindrücke nicht sehr überzeugend. Es sieht aus wie Battlefield, es spielt sich auch irgendwie wie Battlefield, doch erweckt es mir eher den Anschein einer Mod für Battlefield 4, im besten Falle eine Erweiterung anstelle eines eigenständigen Spiels. Ist sicherlich zu früh, um das allein anhand einer Multiplayer-Map zu beurteilen, aber im Grunde sehe ich erstmal nur einen neuen Spielmodus innerhalb der Serie, inspiriert von Payday und Co., zusammen mit einem Polizei-Setting, das zumindest soweit erstmal nicht sonderlich auffällig in Szene gesetzt wird - wie gesagt, es wirkt für mich eher wie ein Addon zum Vollpreis.



Sehe ich ähnlich: Ich habe die Battlefield: Hardline Beta mittlerweile sowohl auf PC als auch auf PS4 halbwegs intensiv gespielt und bin auch nicht vollends überzeugt (wie ich schon auf meinem Blog genauer erklärt habe). Das Spiel an sich ist beileibe nicht schlecht - nur fühlt es sich eben nicht eigenständig genug an, um den Vollpreis zu verlangen, auch wenn man natürlich die Solo-Kampagne (die dank Viscerals Erfahrung ganz ordentlich werden könnte) und weitere Multiplayer-Elemente abwarten muss.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir letzten GTA IV inkl. den DLCs für 6 EUR gekauft und spiele es mit diesem genialen Tool: gedosato | metaclassofnilblog

Das erlaubt ohne großen Aufwand ein bequemes Downsampling, ich spiele z.B. GTA IV mit einer 4K Auflösung, runtergerechnet und ausgegeben auf 1080p ink. SMAA Kantenglättung sowie SweetFX Einstellungen. 

Das sieht absolut super aus ... hätte ich nicht gedacht für so ein altes Spiel!  

Außerdem läuft es superb flüssig auf meinem System. Was nur "lustig" ist, ich musste bei GTA IV eine Datei erstellen, damit ich die Grafikoptionen verändern durfte. Ohne diese Commandline.txt dachte GTA IV, das ich über ein zu schwaches System verfüge und hat mir keine Veränderung erlaubt.  

Mein VRAM hat GTA IV aber korrekt ausgelesen ...


----------



## Chemenu (16. Juni 2014)

Nur SMAA? Sag bloß Deine Grafikkarte packt Supersampling nicht flüssig.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juni 2014)

Ich hab jetzt "nur" die Konfigurationsdateien von dem o.g. Tool im Kopf bzw. editiert, hier kannst du halt einstellen FXAA oder SMAA. Aber ganz ehrlich: 4k > 1080p und SMAA ... du siehst keine Treppchen.

Also das Tool kann ich wirklich empfehlen, ursprünglich bekannt geworden als DSfix für Dark Souls, wurde es angepasst für Dark Souls II und dann als generisches Downsamplingtool weiterentwickelt.

Außerdem hab ich ja nur eine GTX 780 OC!  

Quasi durchschnittliche Mittelklasse!


----------



## Austrogamer (16. Juni 2014)

Mit Begeisterung _*Mass Effect*_. Habe gerade Teil Eins abgeschlossen und werde heute den zweiten Teil beginnen.

Fast wäre mir das Vergnügen entgangen, weil ich mich beim ersten Anlauf überhaupt nicht mit dem Game anfreunden konnte. Es gibt ja zu Beginn eine lange und langweilige Herumrennerei auf der Raumstation Citadel. Diese dient wohl dazu, den Spieler zu zwingen, diverse wichtige Einrichtungen und Personen kennen zu lernen.

Außerdem kam ich mit der fummeligen Menüsteuerung _der PC-Version_ noch nicht zurecht. Doch beim zweiten Versuch konnte ich all das zum Glück Überwinden und in den Griff bekommen. Ein paar Mal mußte ich auf Internetressourcen zurück greifen um weiter zu kommen (z.B. läßt sich das Minispiel "Minenlasersteuerung" nicht per Maus, nur per Tastatur lösen).

Allerdings hat es bis Stufe 30 gedauert, bis ich bemerkt habe daß die ganzen Upgrades die ich dauernd eingesammelt habe, ungenützt im Inventory herum gelegen sind (bis selbiges überfüllt war). Es fehlt ja in ME1 ein spezieller Inventory-Screen; man verwaltet das über die Erweiterungsslots der Ausrüstungsgegenstände. Habe gelesen daß das in den Nachfolgern anders, und hoffentlich bequemer gelöst ist.


----------



## Chemenu (16. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt "nur" die Konfigurationsdateien von dem o.g. Tool im Kopf bzw. editiert, hier kannst du halt einstellen FXAA oder SMAA. Aber ganz ehrlich: 4k > 1080p und SMAA ... du siehst keine Treppchen.


Das war nur Spaß.^^



> Außerdem hab ich ja nur eine GTX 780 OC!
> Quasi durchschnittliche Mittelklasse!


Ja, die geht gerade noch so als untere Mittelklasse durch. 




Austrogamer schrieb:


> Habe gelesen daß das in den Nachfolgern anders, und hoffentlich bequemer gelöst ist.


Anders, ja. Bequemer, das ist ansichtssache. Ich hab geflucht wie ein  Rohrspatz als ich mit ME2 angefangen habe, weil das Spiel nicht mal  ansatzweise die Komplexität von ME1 hat.
Sowas wie ein Inventar  gibt's gleich gar nicht mehr. Statt dem Inventar eine ordentliche  Oberfläche zu verpassen hat Bioware das Feature gleich ganz gestrichen.  Leider. 
Vielleicht stört es Dich aber auch weniger als mich.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juni 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das war nur Spaß.^^
> [...]



Pffft! 

Keule, da versteh ich keinen Spass!


----------



## Monalye (16. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auch wieder ME2 installiert und etwas gespielt, aber die Wegfindung war mir zu hoch. Nach einer Mission war ich wieder auf dem Raumschiff gelandet, hatte eine neue Mission bekommen (nach langem Suchen eines Questgebers) und fand dann von der Raumstation nicht mehr runter. Ich hab' ewig dem Raum gesucht, wo man sich wegbeamen kann, bin zig-Mal das Schiff rauf und runter, dann war es mir zu blöd. 

Ich spiel momentan gerne Wolfenstein, das echt ein großartiges Spiel ist. Mich wundert, das es so wenige spielen, unter meinen Steam-Freunden hat nur noch ein Einziger auch dieses Spiel. Vielleicht ist es aber auch momentan noch zu teuer. Auch Dishonored spiele ich im Wechsel mit Wolfenstein (komm ich mal da nicht weiter, spiel ich das andere und umgekehrt), aber Stealth liegt mir sicher nicht so sehr wie rumballern. Das Spiel selbst wäre noch viel besser wenn ich mich durchballern dürfte , Wolfenstein ist aber dennoch klar das bessere Spiel.

Total süchtig bin ich immer noch nach Hearthstone, ohne tägliche Missionen und gewertete Spiele geht es momentan nicht. Mit meinem Magier bin ich nun Level 36 und hab damit bis vor kurzem in ungewerteten Spielen geübt und mein Deck aufgebaut. Seit ein paar Tagen spiele ich gewertete Spiele und hatte schon so einige Siegesserien mit Bonussternen. Nach einem kurzen Hänger, der mich zwei Ränge gekostet hat, bin ich jetzt wieder auf Siegkurs und momentan auf Level 18. Ich freu mich schon aufs Saisonende um den Kartenrücken zu bekommen, der sieht diese Saison echt toll aus


----------



## Chemenu (16. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auch wieder ME2 installiert und etwas gespielt, aber die Wegfindung war mir zu hoch. Nach einer Mission war ich wieder auf dem Raumschiff gelandet, hatte eine neue Mission bekommen (nach langem Suchen eines Questgebers) und fand dann von der Raumstation nicht mehr runter. Ich hab' ewig dem Raum gesucht, wo man sich wegbeamen kann, bin zig-Mal das Schiff rauf und runter, dann war es mir zu blöd.


Was genau meinst Du jetzt? Kommst Du von der Normandy nicht runter zu einer Mission (das geht ja immer über die Galaxiekarte) oder von einer Mission zurück zur Normandy? 
Die einzig größere Raumstation in ME2 wo man sich verlaufen könnte ist Omega. Und da kann man sich mit der Karte ganz gut helfen. Direkt gegenüber des Clubs (Afterlife) ist der Ausgang wo man zurück zum Schiff gelangt.


----------



## Monalye (16. Juni 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Was genau meinst Du jetzt? Kommst Du von der Normandy nicht runter zu einer Mission (das geht ja immer über die Galaxiekarte) oder von einer Mission zurück zur Normandy?
> Die einzig größere Raumstation in ME2 wo man sich verlaufen könnte ist Omega. Und da kann man sich mit der Karte ganz gut helfen. Direkt gegenüber des Clubs (Afterlife) ist der Ausgang wo man zurück zum Schiff gelangt.




Ich komm vom Raumschiff nicht mehr runter *schäm*, hab dort eine Quest abgegeben, eine neue Aufgabe angenommen... und dann vergeblich den Ausgang gesucht 
Erst hat mich (aus Unwissenheit) die Story genervt, ich glaubte, das das ein Shooter ist und hab's wieder deinstalliert. Dann wollte ich mich darauf einlassen, habs doch einige Stunden gespielt und dann das. Hab's mittlerweile wieder deinstalliert, mit dem Spiel plag ich mich einfach zu sehr, es kann mich nicht fesseln.


----------



## Lukecheater (16. Juni 2014)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Allerdings hat es bis Stufe 30 gedauert, bis ich bemerkt habe daß die ganzen Upgrades die ich dauernd eingesammelt habe, ungenützt im Inventory herum gelegen sind (bis selbiges überfüllt war). Es fehlt ja in ME1 ein spezieller Inventory-Screen; man verwaltet das über die Erweiterungsslots der Ausrüstungsgegenstände. Habe gelesen daß das in den Nachfolgern anders, und hoffentlich bequemer gelöst ist.



Das Inventar fiel später weg, was die Geister geschieden hat. Die einen finden das ist einer der Gründe warum Mass Effect ein besseres Spiel bzw. RPG als der zweite Teil ist, die anderen finden, dass es einer der Gründe ist, warum der zweite Teil besser ist als der erste. Ich gehöre zu letzteren, denn mal ganz ehrlich: Das Inventar war grottig und dann soll man es lieber komplett weglassen. Der Kern des Spiels sind ja sowieso die Dialoge und Entscheidungen, da ging mE dem Erlebnis also nichts flöten, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Kaisan (16. Juni 2014)

Habe jetzt endlich in *Sir, You Are Being Hunted*, das ich im gog.com-Sale gekauft habe, reingespielt und wurde direkt angefixt von dem motivierendem Survival-Gameplay dahinter. Mal schauen, wie es in Sachen Langzeitmotivation steht.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Juni 2014)

*Blood Knights*, was soll ich sagen, der Titel macht im Koop schon richtig Laune, die Handlung wird zwar ziemlich dröge erzählt und dargestellt, zudem wurden die Dialoge in der dt. Version sehr mittelmäßig vertont. 
Was aber während des gesamten Spielverlaufes, der nach rund 7 Stunden sein Ende findet, zum ein oder anderen Lacher führt.
Man könnte auch meinen, dass es sich anbieten würde eine Art Liebelei, bei zwei so offentsichtlichen Hauptcharakteren, einzubauen, um der Handlung ein wenig Tiefe zu verleihen, doch da liegt man falsch. Naja was nicht ist, kann noch werden, im 2. Teil


----------



## McDrake (17. Juni 2014)

*Nexus: The Jupiter Incident*
Beim GOG-Sale gefunden. Wollte mal wieder ein Weltraum-Taktik-Game spielen.
Hab die Aktion gesehen, kurz paar Tests gelesen und schwupps gekauft.
Hänge jetzt schon recht lange dran und das Ding macht echt Spass!

// Kommt gleich wieder im GOG-Sale!


----------



## Sanador (18. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken das D&D Masterset zu kaufen. Doch wie ich mich kenne, werde ich sowieso alle Titel höchstens anspielen, aber andererseits ist es eine sehr schön Sammlung...Argh, immer diese erste Welt Probleme!


----------



## CoDBFgamer (18. Juni 2014)

Hab vor ein paar Tagen mit Skyrim angefangen. Muss sagen, dass es echt ein cooles Spiel ist. Dieser Umfang und diese Modmöglichkeiten. Grandios


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2014)

*Deponia* - Geschafft!

Und eben mal in das von von Origin dankenswerterweise spendierte *Battlefield 3 *reingeschnuppert.
Hui, also grafisch schon mal beeindruckend. Der Sprung, den die Frostbite-Engine nach *Bad Company 2* gemacht hat, ist enorm. Die Bewegungsanimationen bei den Charakteren sind derart fließend und realistisch aufgenommen... Krass. Die Texturqualität überzeugt größtenteils auch durch angenehme Schärfe. 
Und der Sound ist richtig satt. Denke, die kurze Kampagne werde ich schnell durchhaben.

Nebenbei hat mich die Installation des Spiels etwas irritiert. Da musste man anschließend noch über nen Browserlink ein Plugin runterladen?! Warum macht man das nicht in eine Rutsch? 

Parallel hab ich noch* Larry Reloaded* aufgesetzt, falls mich mal die Lust am Ballern verlassen sollte und die Denkerkappe nach Arbeit sucht.


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2014)

ich hab endlich die Letzte Mission von Tropico 5 geschafft, war schon nett


----------



## golani79 (19. Juni 2014)

Hab heute Broken Sword 5 beendet - hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen und mich auch an die ersten Teile der Serie erinnert.
Die ersten beiden Teile sind aber nach wie vor meine Favoriten


----------



## Monalye (20. Juni 2014)

Heute ist es völlig witzlos Hearthstone zu spielen, es sind nur Leute online die offensichtlich schon viel Geld in dieses Spiel gepumpt haben  Keiner hat unter 4 - 5 legendäre, starke Karten, ich hab' absolut keine Chance. Ich bin von Rang 17 auf Rang 20 abgestürzt... wenn diese Entwicklung so weitergeht kann man das Spiel auch abschreiben. Wenn ich Frust haben möchte, schau ich lieber offene Rechnungen durch


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Heute ist es völlig witzlos Hearthstone zu spielen, es sind nur Leute online die offensichtlich schon viel Geld in dieses Spiel gepumpt haben  Keiner hat unter 4 - 5 legendäre, starke Karten, ich hab' absolut keine Chance. Ich bin von Rang 17 auf Rang 20 abgestürzt... wenn diese Entwicklung so weitergeht kann man das Spiel auch abschreiben. Wenn ich Frust haben möchte, schau ich lieber offene Rechnungen durch



soll ich mal gegen dich spielen?
dann gewinnst du auf jedenfall


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2014)

"Dank" der News zu Fallout und Steam, hab ich FO2 angefangen. Hab das ungute Gefühl,  dass ich da nich so schnell weg komme


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Heute ist es völlig witzlos Hearthstone zu spielen, es sind nur Leute online die offensichtlich schon viel Geld in dieses Spiel gepumpt haben  Keiner hat unter 4 - 5 legendäre, starke Karten, ich hab' absolut keine Chance.



Deshalb hab ich das Ding auch nur 2 Tage gespielt.


----------



## Monalye (20. Juni 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich das Ding auch nur 2 Tage gespielt.



Dabei hab ich mir schon so mühsam ein gutes Deck zusammengestellt, alle Karten von anderen Klassen in Staub verwandelt um für den Magier starke Karten zu basteln. Für eine legendäre Karte braucht man aber 1.600 Staub, wenn man eine legendäre Karte entzaubert, bekommt man dafür nur 400 . Für eine normale Karte gar nur 5, für eine blaue 40 und für eine epische 100 Staub...also ist es unereichbar sich legendäre Karten zu basteln, ohne das man Geld ins Spiel schaufelt 

Naja, Rang 20 hab ich zumindest in dieser Saison geschafft und ich bekomm dafür den schönen Kartenrücken der Saison... unter Tags ist es wahrscheinlich besser, umso später es wird, umso mehr "Profis" werden spielen, vermut ich mal.



Enisra schrieb:


> soll ich mal gegen dich spielen?
> dann gewinnst du auf jedenfall



Können wir gerne versuchen, normalerweise hat ein ungeübter Spieler keine Chance gegen mein Deck


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juni 2014)

Aus genau solchen Gründen hasse ich diesen F2P-Crap. Weil bei 99% der F2P-Spiele irgendwann einmal ein Punkt erreicht ist, wo man ohne Geld nicht mehr weiter kommt.


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aus genau solchen Gründen hasse ich diesen F2P-Crap. Weil bei 99% der F2P-Spiele irgendwann einmal ein Punkt erreicht ist, wo man ohne Geld nicht mehr weiter kommt.



naja, nicht wirklich, in STO kommt man z.B. schon extrem weit ohne einen Cent zu zahlen


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juni 2014)

Dann gehört STO halt zu den 1%. Das macht die restlichen 99% nicht besser...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, nicht wirklich, in STO kommt man z.B. schon extrem weit ohne einen Cent zu zahlen


Das glaube ich dir gerne. Wenn jemand wie du fast 1000 Stunden auf dem Steam-Zähler nur dafür verbraucht hat, muss das ja ansatzweise stimmen. 

Ausdauer hast du ja dafür, alle Achtung.


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2014)

natürlich ist 99% Mist, weil es auch so unglaublich *viele *gibt, da ist Natürlich extrem viel Müll dabei, aber was interessieren mich die restlichen, solange ich die paar gute kenne


----------



## Kaisan (20. Juni 2014)

So, habe jetzt endlich etwas ausführlicher *Among The Sleep* gespielt und bin durchaus beeindruckt von der Atmosphäre. Werde auch in Bälde einen kleinen Leser-Test zum Spiel hier auf PC Games veröffentlichen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt endlich etwas ausführlicher *Among The Sleep* gespielt und bin durchaus beeindruckt von der Atmosphäre. Werde auch in Bälde einen kleinen Leser-Test zum Spiel hier auf PC Games veröffentlichen.


Ach, danke. Wusste doch dass es da noch etwas gab, was meine Neugierde geweckt hat. Gleich in meine Steam-Wunschliste gesetzt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Juni 2014)

Gestern Lifeless Planet gespielt. Ganz schlimm. Muss ich gleich mal einen Test zu schreiben, um meinen Frust rauszulassen 
Bis dahin vertreib ich mir die Zeit mit einem goldigen kleinen Spielchen namens Knightmare Tower. Danke für den Tipp, Kollege Schütz!


----------



## Shorty484 (22. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich komm vom Raumschiff nicht mehr runter *schäm*, hab dort eine Quest abgegeben, eine neue Aufgabe angenommen... und dann vergeblich den Ausgang gesucht
> Erst hat mich (aus Unwissenheit) die Story genervt, ich glaubte, das das ein Shooter ist und hab's wieder deinstalliert. Dann wollte ich mich darauf einlassen, habs doch einige Stunden gespielt und dann das. Hab's mittlerweile wieder deinstalliert, mit dem Spiel plag ich mich einfach zu sehr, es kann mich nicht fesseln.



Wie schon gesagt, Du kannst die Normandy nur über die Galaxiekarte verlassen, nen Ausgang hat die im 2. Teil nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2014)

Mona und ME - ein vergeblicher Versuch, beide zu verkuppeln. ^^


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gestern Lifeless Planet gespielt. Ganz schlimm. Muss ich gleich mal einen Test zu schreiben, um meinen Frust rauszulassen
> Bis dahin vertreib ich mir die Zeit mit einem goldigen kleinen Spielchen namens Knightmare Tower. Danke für den Tipp, Kollege Schütz!



Und danke für den Tipp den Titel erster mal nicht ins Aufge zu fassen, weil der sah schon interesant aus


----------



## Sanador (22. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele gerade Neverwinter Nights 2. Doch "Spielen" ist ein großes Wort, ich hänge noch immer bei der Charaktererstellung, es gibt so viel zum einstellen...puh, das wird eine sehr lange Angelegenheit zumal ich noch, ich glaube, 9 weitere Spiele im D&D Universum bei GoG gekauft habe.
Oder ist etwa Planescape: Torment ein kurzes Spiel?


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Juni 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Oder ist etwa Planescape: Torment ein kurzes Spiel?



Nur wenn du die Dialoge überspringst ... ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juni 2014)

Bei *Stalker Lost Alpha* nähere ich mich jetzt endgültig dem Ende: Vollgepackt mit tollen Sachen, die das Leben schöner machen, hinein ins Kernkraftwerk. Ich muss zugeben: Was das Gewichtslimit angeht, hab ich gemogelt, so dass ich 90 kg ohne Abzüge und 100 kg mit reduzierter Sprintdauer tragen kann, da das ständige Munition nachholen einfach genervt hat und viele Questgegenstände später zu mehreren Kilo Zusatzbelastung geführt haben, die man nicht ablegen oder verkaufen konnte.
Leider gab es auch viele nervige Bugs, wie z. B. NPCs, die wichtige Türen versperrt haben, Gegner, die Quest-NPCs getötet haben, ohne dass man in der Nähe war, zahlreiche Abstürze usw. Alles in allem ist der Zustand, was Bugs angeht, durchaus leider noch mit dem Original vergleichbar.
Alles in allem muss ich zugeben, dass ich ein wenig enttäuscht bin. Die neuen Gebiete sind toll, die Grafik sieht super aus, aber irgendwie hatte ich oft das Gefühl, dass da nicht mehr so ganz der alte Stalker-Geist getroffen wurde. Geister aus der Vergangenheit, die sich unterhalten, Leute, die innerhalb von Sekunden durch eine Maschine in aggressive Bloodsucker verwandelt wurden ... da geht so ein bisschen das Mysteriöse verloren, wo man sich im Original gefragt hat: Ist das von Menschenhand geschaffen? Ist das die Strahlung? Ist das etwas völlig Neues, was durch die zweite Explosion (die nur im Spieluniversum stattgefunden hat) entstanden ist? Ist der Monolith vielleicht sogar ein außerirdisches Artefakt, wie es im Roman "Picknick am Wegesrand" angedeutet wird? Dazu kommt noch, dass es im Original häufer mal bedrohliche Gewitter gab, die es in Lost Alpha überhaupt nicht mehr gab. Ab und zu gab es eine Emission, die auch toll aussah, aber ein normales Gewitter, dass die ganze Nacht hindurch wütet ist atmosphärisch doch irgendwie noch etwas anderes. Dennoch: Für ein Spiel, das eigentlich "nur" eine Standalone-Mod ist (und dazu auch noch kostenlos) ist es schon sehr, SEHR gut gemacht. Und immer noch weitaus besser, als die meisten modernen Shooter.

*edit* Im Kraftwerk gibt's Abstürze im Minuten-, teilweise sogar Sekundentakt  Ich hoffe, ich kann das Spiel trotzdem durchspielen. Nochmal anfangen werde ich nicht für den nächsten Patch.



Mit *Watch Dogs* bin ich durch. Zu Anfang war ich skeptisch, hätte es mir sicher nie gekauft, wenn ich es nicht als Bonus zu meiner Grafikkarte dazubekommen hätte. Aber es hat größtenteils richtig Spaß gemacht. Ich hatte zwar nie das Gefühl, dass das jetzt besonders anspruchsvolle Unterhaltung wäre, aber es war Popkornkino zum selbst spielen, ohne dass man ständig mit Zwischensequenzen zugebombt wurde. Die Hauptmissionen waren abwechslungsreich und größtenteils sehr gut gemacht, die Nebenaufgaben haben meist auch Spaß gemacht (bis auf die Konvoi-Missionen, die neben dem Onlinemodus das einzige war, was ich links liegen gelassen habe).
Killer waren lediglich die Systemanforderungen. Trotz GTX 780 mit 3 GB VRam musste ich die Texturauflösung reduzieren, damit ich keine Nachladeruckler hatte. Außerdem hatte ich seit dem Patch in zwei Spielsessions extreme CPU-Belastungen, die zu über 70 Grad CPU-Temperatur geführt haben, was mir eindeutig zu viel ist. Welche Spielsituationen das waren, kann ich im nachhinein nicht mehr sagen, auf jeden Fall hab ich danach nochmal im Fenstermodus getestet und bin dabei nie über 67 Grad hinaus gekommen. 8 bis 10 Stunden Prime95 unter Vollbelastung dagegen haben nur für ca. 65 Grad gesorgt. Seltsam, das Ganze. Aber alles in allem, von der technischen Seite mal abgesehen, war es ein prima Spiel.




Sanador schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade Neverwinter Nights 2. Doch "Spielen" ist ein großes Wort, ich hänge noch immer bei der Charaktererstellung, es gibt so viel zum einstellen...puh, das wird eine sehr lange Angelegenheit zumal ich noch, ich glaube, 9 weitere Spiele im D&D Universum bei GoG gekauft habe.
> Oder ist etwa Planescape: Torment ein kurzes Spiel?



Mit dem kompletten D&D Paket hast du lange, laaaaaaange zutun. Ich glaube, mehr Spielzeit für's Geld kann man kaum bekommen, außer natürlich man verbringt tausende Stunden in Sandboxspielen, Simulationen oder Onlinespielen, die kein Spielziel haben.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Juni 2014)

Gerade *Enslaved: Odyssey to the West* durchgespielt.
Ein wirklich schönes Spiel, dass leider unter der wenig gelungenen Portierung auf den PC leidet.
Daher nur *7/10* von mir.

Ausführlicher könnt ihr meine Meinung hier nachlesen:
Enslaved: Odyssey to the West - Ein ungleiches Paar gegen den Rest der Welt


----------



## STURMHUND (22. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Deponia* - Geschafft!
> 
> Und eben mal in das von von Origin dankenswerterweise spendierte *Battlefield 3 *reingeschnuppert.
> Hui, also grafisch schon mal beeindruckend.



Was ich wesentlich beeindruckender finde, ist, dass BF3 auf meinem Gaming Notebook mit einer GTX765M mit nahezu allen Einstellungen auf dem höchsten Wert flüssig läuft, während ich bei COD: Ghosts mehrere Werte auf Mittel stellen muss um nicht unter 30fps zu fallen...

Zum Thema:
Ich wechsele aktuell zwischen PC - The Wolf Among Us und X1 - Watch_Dogs hin und her. TWAU hat eine richtig geile, abgedrehte Welt/Story und Watch_Dogs könnte ich 24 Stunden durchspielen... Tolle Story, so viele Spielmöglichkeiten (Schleichen, Hacken, Ballern) und dann die ganzen Nebenbeschäftigungen wie Poker und Schach (ich LIEBE Schach)... Wenn nicht innerhalb der Story-Missionen noch ein ganz böser Schnitzer auftaucht, dann wird das Spiel auf Platz 1 meiner All-Time-Favourites rutschen und von dort Commandos (1998 ) nach 16 Jahren verdrängen.


----------



## Kwengie (23. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aus genau solchen Gründen hasse ich diesen F2P-Crap. Weil bei 99% der F2P-Spiele irgendwann einmal ein Punkt erreicht ist, wo man ohne Geld nicht mehr weiter kommt.



dann muß Tera: Rising eine große Ausnahme sein, denn ich habe, außer daß ich dieses Spiel für einen 20er Ende letzten Jahres gekauft habe, bisher noch nichts investiert. Und Tera ist ebenfalls F2P.


----------



## svd (23. Juni 2014)

Oh, wenn du das Spiel gekauft hast, gehört es aber per Definition zu den  Spielen, die zu 100% *kein* F2P sind...


----------



## Kwengie (23. Juni 2014)

naja,
mir hat das Spiel gefallen, dann habe ich es nach einem Monat gekauft.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt, daß 99% Crap ist sagt ja nicht, daß es 1% gutes F2P-Material geben mag. Aber F2P ist prinzipiell zum Geld verdienen ausgerichtet. Alles andere macht für die Entwickler keinen Sinn. Sonst würden sie das Spiel als Vollpreisspiel in den Handel bringen. Aber garantiert nicht als 100%ige Freeware. Dafür investiert keiner Personal und Geld, es kostenlos unter die Leute zu werfen und nichts davon zu haben. Die programmieren doch dafür keine Engine und kein Spiel. Wer das glaubt, glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann und Osterhasen. Dann wären die nämlich irgendwann pleite, wenn sie Zeit, Geld und Personal in ein Projekt stecken, an dem sie nichts verdienen.

 Und Geld verdient man als Publisher nur, wenn man ein Spiel so gestaltet, daß man entweder an dessem Verkauf Geld verdient oder der Spieler nach einer Anfütterungsphase (dem Süchtigmachen) ab einem gewissen Punkt ohne reales Geld zu investieren nicht weiter kommt. Und das idealerweise regelmäßig (Kauf von Boostern, Schlüssel für das nächste Level, Vorräten, Munition, Ingame-Geld o.ä.). Um mal mit einem blöden aber treffenden Vergleich zu kommen: Das ist wie der Drogenhändler der die ersten Joints kostenlos unter den Leuten verteilt im Wissen, daß diese dann auf ihn zukommen, um dann für die nächsten zu bezahlen, weil sie süchtig sind.

Und mit F2P verdient man mittlerweile mehr als mit den sogenannten AAA-Games. Da muß man sich nur mal den Markt anschauen und Spiele wie z.B. Farmville u.a.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juni 2014)

ja, andere Spiele sind auch gedacht damit Geld zu verdienen


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Schon klar. Aber bei einem Retail-Game bezahle ich zum Release maximal 50 EUR (es sei denn ich bekomme einen Vogel und kaufe mir wie bei AC eine Sammleredition) und das war es dann auch schon. Wenn ich warte wie bei AA3 wirds erheblich günstiger (ab ich im Sale bei Steam für unter 18 EUR geschossen. Incl. den bisherigen Addons. Bei einem F2P-Spiel kann ich (egal zu welchem Zeitpunkt ich einsteige) die Summe schnell und massiv toppen. Auch wenn sich da mal EUR 1,50, da mal EUR 0,50 wenig anhören. Aber das summiert sich dann rasch auf erkleckliche Summen. Zumal diese dann meistens in Booster-Form verballert sind. Bei einem DLC habe ich wenigstens noch die Wiederspielmöglichkeit.

PS: Bin mit meinem AC-Marathon gerade in Venedig (AC2 zu 60-70% geschafft). Danach geht es erst einmal mit Brotherhood weiter.


----------



## Amboss (24. Juni 2014)

Hab übrigens letzte Woche mal Brothers: A Tale of two Sons durchgespielt und fand es entspannend, rührend und insgesamt sehr toll gemacht. Empfehlenswert, wenn man nicht gerade KrachBummBäng sucht.


----------



## Chemenu (24. Juni 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mit *Watch Dogs* bin ich durch. Zu Anfang war ich skeptisch, hätte es mir sicher nie gekauft, wenn ich es nicht als Bonus zu meiner Grafikkarte dazubekommen hätte. Aber es hat größtenteils richtig Spaß gemacht. Ich hatte zwar nie das Gefühl, dass das jetzt besonders anspruchsvolle Unterhaltung wäre, aber es war Popkornkino zum selbst spielen, ohne dass man ständig mit Zwischensequenzen zugebombt wurde. Die Hauptmissionen waren abwechslungsreich und größtenteils sehr gut gemacht, die Nebenaufgaben haben meist auch Spaß gemacht (bis auf die Konvoi-Missionen, die neben dem Onlinemodus das einzige war, was ich links liegen gelassen habe).
> Killer waren lediglich die Systemanforderungen. Trotz GTX 780 mit 3 GB VRam musste ich die Texturauflösung reduzieren, damit ich keine Nachladeruckler hatte. Außerdem hatte ich seit dem Patch in zwei Spielsessions extreme CPU-Belastungen, die zu über 70 Grad CPU-Temperatur geführt haben, was mir eindeutig zu viel ist. Welche Spielsituationen das waren, kann ich im nachhinein nicht mehr sagen, auf jeden Fall hab ich danach nochmal im Fenstermodus getestet und bin dabei nie über 67 Grad hinaus gekommen. 8 bis 10 Stunden Prime95 unter Vollbelastung dagegen haben nur für ca. 65 Grad gesorgt. Seltsam, das Ganze. Aber alles in allem, von der technischen Seite mal abgesehen, war es ein prima Spiel.


Bei einem 3D Spiel heizt die Grafikkarte das System ja noch zusätzlich auf. Die Hitze steigt in einem gewöhnlichen ATX Gehäuse nach oben und strömt am CPU-Kühler vorbei -> CPU wird wärmer. 
Bei Prime95 langweilt sich die Grafikkarte, Hitze wird nur von der CPU erzeugt. Ich denke dadurch kann man den Temperaturunterschied schon erklären.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Hab übrigens letzte Woche mal Brothers: A Tale of two Sons durchgespielt und fand es entspannend, rührend und insgesamt sehr toll gemacht. Empfehlenswert, wenn man nicht gerade KrachBummBäng sucht.



brothers ist ein spiel, das eigentlich jeder gespielt haben sollte.
zumal man es ja für ein paar euro förmlich nachgeschmissen bekommt!


----------



## Amboss (24. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> brothers ist ein spiel, das eigentlich jeder gespielt haben sollte.
> zumal man es ja für ein paar euro förmlich nachgeschmissen bekommt!


In meinem Fall sogar kostenlos über PlayStation Plus. Yeah!


----------



## golani79 (24. Juni 2014)

Jap, Brothers ist wirklich ein sehr schönes Spiel!


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Juni 2014)

*Far Cry Blood Dragon* ... so ein Trash. Ich meine ehrlich, das ist Trash-Trash. Das Spiel ist 80er Trash, eine Parodie auf 80er Trash und eine Parodie auf Parodien auf 80er Trash auf einmal. Einfach nur total dämlich das Spiel, aber es macht trotzdem irgendwie Spaß  Vor allem die Sprüche ... die sind schon dämlich, aber die "coole" Art, wie der Protagonist die Sprüche bringt ... das geht gar nicht! Großartig 



Chemenu schrieb:


> Bei einem 3D Spiel heizt die Grafikkarte das System ja noch zusätzlich auf. Die Hitze steigt in einem gewöhnlichen ATX Gehäuse nach oben und strömt am CPU-Kühler vorbei -> CPU wird wärmer.
> Bei Prime95 langweilt sich die Grafikkarte, Hitze wird nur von der CPU erzeugt. Ich denke dadurch kann man den Temperaturunterschied schon erklären.



Teilweise mag das stimmen, aber die Ursache lag doch in der Hardware: Der Stecker vom Gehäuselüfter hinter dem CPU-Kühler war abgegangen. Dadurch war der Weg nach draußen für die warme Luft blockiert, die hat sich gestaut und das war nicht gut. Lüfter läuft jetzt wieder und nach nem Test erreiche ich keine 60 Grad mehr bei Watch Dogs. Ironischerweise wäre das Problem nicht da gewesen, wenn gar kein Lüfter an der Stelle eingebaut wäre, da die heiße Luft einen größeren, direkteren Ausgang gehabt hätte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juni 2014)

Gut dass ich* Battlefield 3* für lau bekommen habe. Technisch ist es erste Sahne, spielt sich auch gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber während des Spielens merke ich doch, dass Militär-Shooter auf mich nicht denselben Reiz ausüben wie andere Ego-Shooter wie *Far Cry 3* oder *Crysis*. Es fesselt mich einfach nicht.

Egal, über 2 Stunden habe ich schon damit verbracht, darum werde ich auch nicht aufhören ehe ich es durch habe. Und auf dem mittleren Level ist es sogar alles andere als leicht.


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Egal, über 2 Stunden habe ich schon damit verbracht, darum werde ich auch nicht aufhören ehe ich es durch habe. Und auf dem mittleren Level ist es sogar recht alles andere als leicht.



na, da haste ja schon nen Drittel


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Juni 2014)

Soll das heissen, du spielst den Singleplayer? Das macht ja mal gar keinen Sinn....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juni 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Soll das heissen, du spielst den Singleplayer? Das macht ja mal gar keinen Sinn....


Ich für meinen Teil habe nie den Sinn des MP-Modus verstanden, egal bei welchem Spiel.


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe nie den Sinn des MP-Modus verstanden, egal bei welchem Spiel.



dumme Shooterkiddys sind trotz alledem immer noch intelligenter als Scripts?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> dumme Shooterkiddys sind trotz alledem immer noch intelligenter als Scripts?


Nicht wenn diese "dummen Shooterkiddys" einen rücksichtlos abzocken. Ich will Spaß beim Spielen, keinen Frust. ^^


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht wenn diese "dummen Shooterkiddys" einen rücksichtlos abzocken. Ich will Spaß beim Spielen, keinen Frust. ^^



wobei hier für man eigentlich auch dafür sorgt das man die dummen Shooterkiddys kennt und nur mit Bekannten zockt


----------



## Lukecheater (25. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht wenn diese "dummen Shooterkiddys" einen rücksichtlos abzocken. Ich will Spaß beim Spielen, keinen Frust. ^^



Dann muss man halt einfach üben und besser werden  Find ich deutlich besser wie eine unfaire KI.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2014)

Der Spaß hört dann auf, wenn die Kiddies cheaten und auch so: Die jüngeren sind auch von der Reaktionsfähigkeit/Reflexen her schneller als ich Uhu, wenn ich auch keine lahme Bremse bin.  Aber trotzdem. Das nächste ist: Die Zeit die ich im MP versinken würde nutze ich lieber für diverse SP-Spiele die ich sonst verpassen würde.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe nie den Sinn des MP-Modus verstanden, egal bei welchem Spiel.



Es liegt mir fern, Dich kritisieren zu wollen und Dein Spielstil ist natürlich vollkommen Deine Enscheidung, *ABER:*

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Battlefield eigentlich ein reinrassiger MP-Shooter ist, oder? Der Singleplayer ist da nur sowas wie ein erweitertes Tutorial, soll heißen, niemand spielt Battlefield wegen dem Singleplayer..._eigentlich._

EDIT: Ansonsten bin ich aber vollkommen Deiner Meinung, ich mag öffentliche MP-Modi auch nicht sonderlich. Mit Freunden/Bekannten kann sowas aber durchaus viel Spaß machen.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2014)

vorallem war der SP nur so ein angeflanschtes Teil weil die Schlipse sich einbilden man müsste beides haben


----------



## svd (25. Juni 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]
> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Battlefield eigentlich ein reinrassiger MP-Shooter ist, oder? Der Singleplayer ist da nur sowas wie ein erweitertes Tutorial, soll heißen, niemand spielt Battlefield wegen dem Singleplayer..._eigentlich._
> [...]



Ich bekenne mich schuldig, Herr Vorsitzender. Ch-ch-ch.

Ich hab BF3 leider nicht so günstig wie Spock bekommen, aber trotzdem recht billig. Und da hab ich mir denkt: Ja, schlechter als Modern Worf Herr 3 kann's ja net sein, also im Alleingang.
Naja, ich bin schon leicht enttäuscht, dass so ein pathetischer Shooter aus Europa kommt... aber mei, is halt so.

Und ich wollte "Going Hunting" mal live und in Farbe sehen. Ja genau, das ist die einzigste Mission im ganzesten Spiel, wo quasi völligstens geskriptet und vorgerendert, die wo auf YouTube benützt wird, um mit neuer Hardware anzugeben...


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juni 2014)

Jo  mei, wir machen alle Fehler, was? 

Ich gebe zu, Watchdogs habe ich mir auch in erster Linie zu Benchmarkzwecken gekauft...


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2014)

Das erste was ich bei WD gemacht habe ist, daß ich die Onlinefeatures deaktiviert habe. Und ja ich gebe zu solange ich mir noch COD-Teile gekauft habe, wurde von mir nie der MP gestartet. Ich hab den SP gezockt und gut wars.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es liegt mir fern, Dich kritisieren zu wollen und Dein Spielstil ist natürlich vollkommen Deine Enscheidung, *ABER:*
> 
> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Battlefield eigentlich ein reinrassiger MP-Shooter ist, oder? Der Singleplayer ist da nur sowas wie ein erweitertes Tutorial, soll heißen, niemand spielt Battlefield wegen dem Singleplayer..._eigentlich._



Und EIGENTLICH würde ich mir sowas wie BF3 und dergleichen  auch gar nicht kaufen, aber wenn man es halt für lau bekommen hat, dann schaue ich doch wenigstens in die Kampagne rein. Was ich als passionierter SP-Spieler ohnehin mache.

Dass BF, COD und Co. reinrassige MP-Titel sind, das ist mir ungefähr so neu wie Rabs Vorliebe für Upton-Wäschekataloge. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ich bekenne mich schuldig, Herr Vorsitzender. Ch-ch-ch.
> 
> Ich hab BF3 leider nicht so günstig wie Spock bekommen, aber trotzdem recht billig. Und da hab ich mir denkt: Ja, schlechter als Modern Worf Herr 3 kann's ja net sein, also im Alleingang.
> Naja, ich bin schon leicht enttäuscht, dass so ein pathetischer Shooter aus Europa kommt... aber mei, is halt so.


SO pathetisch empfinde ich BF3 bisher eigentlich nicht. Zumindest halten sich diese üblichen Ami-Parolen noch in Grenzen.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mich ein bisschen erschreckt, als gerade der Abspann von *Far Cry Blood Dragon* über den Bildschirm geflimmert ist. Der kam doch ziemlich unerwartet. Ich glaube, das ist das erste Spiel, das ich bei einem Steam Sale gekauft habe, und noch vor Ende des Sales durchgespielt hab. Das Spiel war wirklich sehr kurz, obwohl ich alle Missionen, Nebenaufgaben und Sammelitems erledigt habe. Aber insgesamt (und für den Preis) war es definitiv spielenswert. Vor allem die Dia- und Monologe im Spiel sind genial "_Achtung Achtung, soeben ist eine neue Lieferung explosiver roter Fässer eingetroffen!_", "_Bla bla bla, töte, bla bla bla_" ... großartig, im Original übrigens von Michael Biehn gesprochen, der u. a. Kyle Reese im ersten Terminator Film gespielt hat. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich das Spiel komplett auf englisch gespielt (aber das kann ich ja irgendwann nachholen). Ich bin wirklich kein Fan der 80er Jahre, aber so wie das Spiel diese inkl. Musik, Sprüche, Artdesign usw. parodiert hat ... großartig, auch wenn sich die Farbpalette auf meiner Netzhaut eingebrannt hat.

Im Grunde hab ich (neben der Länge des Spiels, die aber angesichts des Preises zum Release völlig ok ist) nur zwei Kritikpunkte: 


Spoiler



Die erste Mission war spielerisch mies (fand ich übrigens auch beim richtigen Far Cry 3 so, man wurde einfach zu sehr an der Hand durch die Mission geführt) und es gab keinen echten Bosskampf. Ich hatte gehofft, Sloan würde sich irgendwie in eine Art Cyberdrachenmenschen verwandeln, gegen den man in einem epischen, bunten Endkampf antreten muss. War leider nicht der Fall.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Juni 2014)

Wenn wer Bock auf gemütlichen MP in Battlefield 3 hat - ich hau das gern nochmal auf die Platte.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mit *Watch Dogs* bin ich durch. Zu Anfang war ich skeptisch, hätte es mir sicher nie gekauft, wenn ich es nicht als Bonus zu meiner Grafikkarte dazubekommen hätte. Aber es hat größtenteils richtig Spaß gemacht. Ich hatte zwar nie das Gefühl, dass das jetzt besonders anspruchsvolle Unterhaltung wäre, aber es war Popkornkino zum selbst spielen, ohne dass man ständig mit Zwischensequenzen zugebombt wurde. Die Hauptmissionen waren abwechslungsreich und größtenteils sehr gut gemacht, die Nebenaufgaben haben meist auch Spaß gemacht (bis auf die Konvoi-Missionen, die neben dem Onlinemodus das einzige war, was ich links liegen gelassen habe).
> Killer waren lediglich die Systemanforderungen. Trotz GTX 780 mit 3 GB VRam musste ich die Texturauflösung reduzieren, damit ich keine Nachladeruckler hatte. Außerdem hatte ich seit dem Patch in zwei Spielsessions extreme CPU-Belastungen, die zu über 70 Grad CPU-Temperatur geführt haben, was mir eindeutig zu viel ist. Welche Spielsituationen das waren, kann ich im nachhinein nicht mehr sagen, auf jeden Fall hab ich danach nochmal im Fenstermodus getestet und bin dabei nie über 67 Grad hinaus gekommen. 8 bis 10 Stunden Prime95 unter Vollbelastung dagegen haben nur für ca. 65 Grad gesorgt. Seltsam, das Ganze. Aber alles in allem, von der technischen Seite mal abgesehen, war es ein prima Spiel.


Wobei das aber schon merkwürdig ist. Ich besitze selbst eine GTX 780 OC, d.h. auch "nur" 3GB VRAM und konnte WD mit max. Details spielen. Es gab manchmal und vorallem nicht reproduzierbar Slowdowns bzw. Nachladeruckler, die aber IMO nicht weiter ins Gewicht fielen. Denn bei den Szenen, wo es drauf ankam, Verfolgungsjagd mit einem Fahrzeug und/oder Shootouts, lief es immer flüssig.

Ich hab auch mit 2x TXAA bzw. 4x TXAA gespielt.

Vor ein paar Tagen wurde auch ein Patch veröffentlicht, der die besagten Nachladeruckler beseitigen soll ... leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen das wirklich auszutesten.

Auch mein ziemlich hoch getakteter i7 2600K, regulär 3.4 GHz, läuft auf allen *vier* Kernen mit 4.3 GHz und ist lediglich per Luft gekühlt. Auch hier gab es keine Probleme, allerdings hätte ich das auch max. nur am hochdrehenden Lüfter bemerkt. 

Dazu kommt, das mein Tower, etwas suboptimal, unter einem schlecht belüfteten Schreibtisch steht ... vllt. schnupper ich mal wieder WD Luft mit dem aktuellen Patch und diesem E3 Grafikmod wenn es verfügbare, aber interessante, DLCs gibt.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Juni 2014)

Ich hab vor etwa einer Stunde mit *Dishonored *angefangen. Wie konnte dieses Spiel so lange an mir vorbeigehen? Das Gameplay ist gut, das Artdesign ist einfach nur schön, auch wenn die Enginefeatures jetzt nicht sooo beeindruckend sind. Für mich zeigen solche Spiele, dass ein gutes Artdesign manchmal deutlich wichtiger ist, als Fotorealismus. Auch die zwar kleinen, aber schön gestalteten Level, in denen es überall etwas zu entdecken gibt, gefallen mir.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei das aber schon merkwürdig ist. Ich besitze selbst eine GTX 780 OC, d.h. auch "nur" 3GB VRAM und konnte WD mit max. Details spielen. Es gab manchmal und vorallem nicht reproduzierbar Slowdowns bzw. Nachladeruckler, die aber IMO nicht weiter ins Gewicht fielen. Denn bei den Szenen, wo es drauf ankam, Verfolgungsjagd mit einem Fahrzeug und/oder Shootouts, lief es immer flüssig.
> 
> Ich hab auch mit 2x TXAA bzw. 4x TXAA gespielt.
> 
> ...



Ich kann auch mit maximalen Texturdetails spielen, allerdings nur etwa 30 Minuten, danach gibt es beim Fahren durch die Stadt doch mehr oder weniger regelmäßig kurze Ruckler, die mich schon stören. 

Die Temperaturprobleme hab ich ja inzwischen gelöst: Der Gehäuselüfter, der die Luft hinter dem CPU-Kühler rausblasen soll, lief nicht, da das Kabel nicht richtig steckte. Stecker wieder auf's Mainboard gesetzt, Lüfter rennt wieder = 20 Grad weniger für die CPU.

Die Mod hab ich ausprobiert, läuft gut, sieht gut aus, aber der DOF-Effekt ist für meinen Geschmack einfach viel zu stark. In Zwischensequenzen wollte ich den Effekt nicht verlieren, daher hab ich die Mod wieder runtergeschmissen.

TXAA ist übrigens ne ziemlich schöne Sache, die ich mir in mehr Spielen wünschen würde. Reduziert zwar minimal die Bildschärfe, macht das gesamte Bild aber DEUTLICH flimmerfreier.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juni 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab vor etwa einer Stunde mit *Dishonored *angefangen. Wie konnte dieses Spiel so lange an mir vorbeigehen?



das frag ich mich aber auch! was erlaube neawolf??? 
eines meiner besten spielerlebnisse der vergangenen jahre. 
auch wenn an einigen stellen noch potential verschenkt wurde, zumindest dachte ich mir das des öfteren.


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Juni 2014)

Dieses Wochenende werden Shovel Knight und Xenonauts gespielt, vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen Valiant Hearts. Heute Abend muss ich aber nochmal Knightmare Tower zocken, das macht einfach süchtig


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das frag ich mich aber auch! was erlaube neawolf???
> eines meiner besten spielerlebnisse der vergangenen jahre.
> auch wenn an einigen stellen noch potential verschenkt wurde, zumindest dachte ich mir das des öfteren.



Ja, Schande über mich 

Ich hab's halt immer wieder als "muss nicht" abgestempelt, weil ich von kurzer Spielzeit, kleinen Levels und Kämpfen gelesen habe. Ein neues Thief war für mich weitaus interessanter, zumindest bis die ersten Gameplayvideos kamen. Damit wurde das Spiel für mich schlagartig wieder ziemlich uninteressant und ich habe mich wieder an Dishonored erinnert und mir fest vorgenommen: Beim nächsten Steam-Sale wird's gekauft. Gemacht, angespielt, glücklich drüber!


----------



## Kaisan (27. Juni 2014)

"Notgedrungen" muss ich dank dem überraschendem PC-Tod auf die PS4 und PS3 zurückgreifen. Darauf werden jetzt vor allem Serien auf DVD geschaut (Mad Men und die zweite Twin Peaks-Staffel), aber auch gespielt: Killzone: Shadow Fall auf der PS4 (meine bisherige Meinung: Stinknormaler Ego-Shooter mit ordentlichem Gameplay und grandioser Grafik, aber schwacher Story) und Ni No Kuni, das ich noch nicht ganz durchgespielt habe (grandioses Spiel), auf der PS3. Sollte mich für eine Weile beschäftigen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2014)

Ich kriege gerade wieder das Kotzen. *Pfanzen gegen Zombies* und *Worms* laufen wieder nicht. Obwohl der Graka-Treiber noch der Alte ist.
Ich hasse es wenn Spiele es sich selbst aussuchen wann sie funzen und wann nicht.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Juni 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Killzone: Shadow Fall auf der PS4 (meine bisherige Meinung: Stinknormaler Ego-Shooter mit ordentlichem Gameplay und grandioser Grafik, aber schwacher Story)


Wenn für dich Killzone 4 eine schwache Story hat, dann wüsste ich gerne welche FPS für dich eine gute Story haben. Die einzigen die mir einfallen würden wäre die Stalker Reihe, aber da ist die Story an sich hanebüchen und "nur" die Atmosphäre sehr gut.


----------



## Kaisan (28. Juni 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn für dich Killzone 4 eine schwache Story hat, dann wüsste ich gerne welche FPS für dich eine gute Story haben. Die einzigen die mir einfallen würden wäre die Stalker Reihe, aber da ist die Story an sich hanebüchen und "nur" die Atmosphäre sehr gut.



BioShock 1 + Infinite und Alan Wake (okay, kein FPS, aber dennoch ein Shooter mit einer superben Story) sind zum Beispiel meiner Meinung nach in Sachen Story tausendmal besser als Killzone: Shadow Fall, das irgendwie dieses klischeehafte Sci-Fi-Gedöns bietet - so gut wie sämtliche Charaktere sind mir egal, es werden kaum Emotionen aufgebaut. Aber im Endeffekt hast Du Recht: Es gibt wirklich wenig FPS mit einer guten Story. Shadow Fall überzeugt am Ende dann aber sowieso mehr mit seinem durchaus gelungenem Gameplay.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Juni 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> BioShock 1 + Infinite und Alan Wake (okay, kein FPS, aber dennoch ein Shooter mit einer superben Story) sind zum Beispiel meiner Meinung nach in Sachen Story tausendmal besser als Killzone: Shadow Fall, das irgendwie dieses klischeehafte Sci-Fi-Gedöns bietet - so gut wie sämtliche Charaktere sind mir egal, es werden kaum Emotionen aufgebaut. Aber im Endeffekt hast Du Recht: Es gibt wirklich wenig FPS mit einer guten Story. Shadow Fall überzeugt am Ende dann aber sowieso mehr mit seinem durchaus gelungenem Gameplay.


Alan Wake ist eben kein Ego-Shooter wie du es selbst geschrieben hattest. 

Und Bioshock 1 lebt auch viel mehr durch die Atmosphäre die das Setting erzeugt, als durch die Story. Einzig bei Bioshock Infinite würde ich dir zustimmen, die sticht Genre-übergreifend heraus.

Klar hat Killzone 4 keine herausragende Story, aber das diese schlecht sein soll kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Kaisan (28. Juni 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Alan Wake ist eben kein Ego-Shooter wie du es selbst geschrieben hattest.
> 
> Und Bioshock 1 lebt auch viel mehr durch die Atmosphäre die das Setting erzeugt, als durch die Story. Einzig bei Bioshock Infinite würde ich dir zustimmen, die sticht Genre-übergreifend heraus.
> 
> Klar hat Killzone 4 keine herausragende Story, aber das diese schlecht sein soll kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Ich achte in Spielen immer sehr intensiv auf die Story (nach dem Gameplay für mich schon der wichtigste Punkt), aber vielleicht vergleiche ich Killzone: Shadow Fall beziehungsweise Killzone 4 einfach falsch mit Vertretern anderer Genres (Rollenspiele, Adventures und so weiter), was natürlich nicht ganz richtig ist. Für Ego-Shooter mag Killzone: Shadow Fall eine ganz solide Story haben - aber im Vergleich zu anderen Genres (ja, dieser Vergleich ist nicht ganz gerechtfertigt) ödet mich persönlich dieses Sci-Fi-Szenario und vor allem die Charaktere an. Jeder darf da natürlich einer anderen Meinung sein, aber ich kann irgendwie nichts mit der Shadow Fall-Story anfangen, zumindest noch nicht (ich habe ja gerade erst die Hälfte durchgespielt, vielleicht wird es noch interessant). Ein schlechtes Spiel ist Shadow Fall deswegen aber auf keinen Fall, das Gameplay und die spielerische Abwechslung überzeugen mich zumindest sehr. Und erst diese Grafik ... *sabber*


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Juni 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Für Ego-Shooter mag Killzone: Shadow Fall eine ganz solide Story haben - aber im Vergleich zu anderen Genres (ja, dieser Vergleich ist nicht ganz gerechtfertigt) ödet mich persönlich dieses Sci-Fi-Szenario und vor allem die Charaktere an. Jeder darf da natürlich einer anderen Meinung sein, aber ich kann irgendwie nichts mit der Shadow Fall-Story anfangen, zumindest noch nicht (ich habe ja gerade erst die Hälfte durchgespielt, vielleicht wird es noch interessant).


Okay, das Szenario bzw. das Setting ist für mich wieder etwas anderes als die Story, wobei ich dieses als doch noch gut einstufen würde, wenn auch nichts besonderes.

Aber die Story an sich finde ich sehr gut ausgearbeitet und dies liegt sicherlich auch daran:


> Die Geschichte des Spiels wurde von dem englischen Science Fiction-Autor Joe Dever geschrieben....


Killzone – Wikipedia


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2014)

Da vermischt einer Story mit Genre. Wenn ich SciFi nicht mag ist das eine Sache. Das sollte man aber nicht mit dem Storyplot verwechseln. Der Storyplot von Killzone ist imho sehr gut. Erst recht für das Shooter-Genre. Wenn man aber SciFi nicht mag, sollte man das nicht auf die Story, sondern das Genre münzen und die Story separat betrachten. Sofern das losgelöst vom Setting überhaupt möglich ist.

Und der nächste Fehler ist die Story eines Shooters mit dem eines ausgefeilten RPG zu vergleichen. Da zieht der Shooter prinzipiell den kürzeren, so gut die Story für sein Genre auch sein mag.


----------



## Kaisan (28. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da vermischt einer Story mit Genre. Wenn ich SciFi nicht mag ist das eine Sache. Das sollte man aber nicht mit dem Storyplot verwechseln. Der Storyplot von Killzone ist imho sehr gut. Erst recht für das Shooter-Genre. Wenn man aber SciFi nicht mag, sollte man das nicht auf die Story, sondern das Genre münzen und die Story separat betrachten. Sofern das losgelöst vom Setting überhaupt möglich ist.
> 
> Und der nächste Fehler ist die Story eines Shooters mit dem eines ausgefeilten RPG zu vergleichen. Da zieht der Shooter prinzipiell den kürzeren, so gut die Story für sein Genre auch sein mag.



Das Setting ist meiner Meinung nach direkt mit der Story verbunden - und obwohl ich SciFi generell eigentlich durchaus mag, spricht mich das Killzone-Universum generell persönlich wenig an. Die Handlung ansich in Schadow Fall ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, da gebe ich Dir Recht - nur empfinde ich vor allem die Charaktere austauschbar und sehr blass. Und Charaktere sind mir persönlich eben sehr wichtig, vielleicht habe ich dadurch ein wenig den Blick auf die eigentliche Story verloren. 

Und natürlich ist der Vergleich zwischen RPG und Ego-Shooter nicht fair (wie ich auch schon zuvor erwähnt habe), aber ich spiele in letzter Zeit eben nur sehr selten Ego-Shooter und bin da doch eher die umfangreichen und detailliert ausgearbeiteten Storys von großen Rollenspielen, Action-Adventures und auch klassischen Adventures gewöhnt. Ich habe eben kaum aktuelle Shooter-Referenzen, mit denen ich Killzone: Shadow Fall vergleichen könnte, eben weil ich das FPS-Genre in den letzten Jahren stark vernachlässigt habe (der letzte, richtige Ego-Shooter, den ich vor Shadow Fall gespielt habe, war BioShock: Infinite, und da ist der Unterschied schon gewaltig). Und daher kann ich Shadow Fall persönlich nur mit anderen Genres vergleichen, was natürlich nicht gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Monalye (28. Juni 2014)

Weil ich an meine Steam-Spiele grad nicht rankomme installier ich mir grad "Hunted" wieder, darauf bin ich echt gespannt, ich hatte das damals ein wenig angespielt und es war echt nicht schlecht.

Um zu sehen ob nach so einem Crash die Spielstände auch weg sind, oder ob die in einer Cloud gespeichert werden, hab ich mir gestern auf Origin (das zum Glück funktioniert) Dead Space 3 installiert und alles ist noch da  alle Spielstände und meine Schaumstoffhand. Wenigstens da hat Origin mal echt einen großen Bonus bei mir gemacht und ich mag es jetzt viel lieber als vor dem Crash 

Meine täglichen Quests für Hearthstone sind natürlich trotzdem Pflicht, auch den Account bekam ich wieder hin


----------



## svd (28. Juni 2014)

Spielt von euch noch jemand "Kuraifu Bakas Andaingu"? (Momentan auch auf gog.com günstig.)

Es ist schon relativ alt, ich finde es aber noch immer unheimlich. Obwohl es so bunt und die Lisbeth so schön ist. 

Ich hoffe, dass dieses Wochenende wieder viel "Saints Row 3" (oder 4) im Koop gespielt wird. Wenn nicht, dann halt mehr "Witcher 1".
Wo ich unverhältnismäßig viel Zeit aufwende, Schürzen, anstatt Monster, zu jagen.
Oder "Poker Night 2". Wer gerne Poker mit Brock Samson (Venture Bros.), Claptrap (Borderlands), Ash Williams (Evil Dead) und Sam (Sam & Max) spielen möchte,
während er von diesen und der Kartengeberin GLaDOS (Portal) beleidigt wird, muss sich das holen. Gibt's immer wieder mal im Sale für'n Appel un' Ei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2014)

Völlig unerwartet muss ich *Battlefield 3* und *Larry Reloaded *vorübergehend unterbrechen. *The Cat Lady*, welches ich bei gog.com für 2 Dollar gekauft habe, hat eine derart hammermäßge Atmo und einen so besonderen Stil, ich muss es unbedingt durchspielen. 

Mal ne Frage an andere die es kennen und schon gespielt haben: Ist das normal dass Protagonistin Susan bei Bewegung so zittert?!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Juni 2014)

Gerade *The Banner Saga* beendet. 
Was für ein großartiges Spiel. Die hübschen Zeichnungen, die tolle Geschichte, einfach herrlich.
Nur irgendwie abrupt zu Ende das ganze.

*9/10*

Was ich sonst von The Banner Saga halte, lest ihr hier:
The Banner Saga: Wunderschönes Rollenspiel mit harten Entscheidungen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nur irgendwie abrupt zu Ende das ganze.


To be continued...


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Juni 2014)

Ich fand das Ende gut. Die Geschichte um die Flüchtlinge und Bellower wird zu einem Abschluss gebracht, aber gleichzeitig sind noch genug Bedrohungen für die folgenden zwei Teile da. Kein Cliffhanger, sondern ein Ende, das Lust auf mehr macht. Ähnlich wie bei Mass Effect, wo man ja auch den Bösewicht besiegte, aber im Hintergrund noch die Reaper lauerten und die Geschichte eindeutig noch nicht zu Ende war.

Davon abgesehen, fand ich die letzte Sequenz ab der Ankunft in der großen Stadt einfach nur fantastisch. Allein dieser Gang auf den Hügel an den ganzen Steinwesen vorbei ... wow! Ich hatte durchgehend Gänsehaut.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Juni 2014)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass es schlecht war, im Gegenteil.
Es überraschte mich nur, weil sich die Lage der Karawane und der Welt allgemein nach wie vor nicht sonderlich verbessert hat. Noch immer droht der Untergang.
Aber ich hatte mich ehrlicher Weise auch vorher nicht dahingehend großartig informiert, dass das eine Fortsetzungsgeschichte wird.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Juni 2014)

So ich verabschiede mich dann mal nach Rivelon. 

Edit: Oder auch nicht.
Mein Kickstarter-Code für die digitalen Goodies geht noch nicht.
Wenn dann, will ich schon vollständig anfangen. *seufz*


----------



## Sanador (30. Juni 2014)

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und hab mir aus Neugierde bei Steam für 1,49 Euro *Daikatana *gekauft.
Sagen wir mal so, es ist eine ungewöhnliche Spielerfahrung, aber ob ich nun nach 2 Stunden weiterspielen werde, ist äußerst gering.


----------



## Enisra (30. Juni 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und hab mir aus Neugierde bei Steam für 1,49 Euro *Daikatana *gekauft.
> Sagen wir mal so, es ist eine ungewöhnliche Spielerfahrung, aber ob ich nun nach 2 Stunden weiterspielen werde, ist äußerst gering.



ah, die Verbotenen Früchte von denen uns alle gewarnt haben, aber man es erst selbst herrausfinden muss


----------



## Sanador (30. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah, die Verbotenen Früchte von denen uns alle gewarnt haben, aber man es erst selbst herrausfinden muss


So schlecht ist es gar nicht, damals war die Technik einfach noch nicht bereit für KI-Begleiter...heute zwar auch nicht, aber zumindest sind sie jetzt unsterblich.


----------



## svd (30. Juni 2014)

"John Romero makes you *** about his Daikatana" oder wie ging der Slogan nochmal? 

Aber, in Maßen, ist Schrott in der Sammlung immer gut, finde ich. Zum einen, ist er manchmal historisch interessant, zum anderen, einfach der Gegenpol, den man ab und zu 
braucht, um die guten Spiele richtig zu würdigen...


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. Juni 2014)

svd schrieb:


> "John Romero makes you *** about his Daikatana" oder wie ging der Slogan nochmal?



http://www.ruthlessreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/daikatana_the_bitch_ad.jpg


----------



## Enisra (30. Juni 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Aber, in Maßen, ist Schrott in der Sammlung immer gut, finde ich. Zum einen, ist er manchmal historisch interessant, zum anderen, einfach der Gegenpol, den man ab und zu
> braucht, um die guten Spiele richtig zu würdigen...



ich finde es ist halt auch als ganz gut seine Vorstellungen mit der Realität zu syncronisieren, was man ja auch oft von Trollen hat die behaupten irgendein Titel wäre schlecht,
HA, die haben die schlechten Titel doch garnicht gespielt


----------



## Zeromancer2014 (30. Juni 2014)

Momentan:

Wolfenstein the new order
sniper elite 3
john yesterday
baphomets fluch 5
among the sleep

gerade beendet:

sleeping dogs


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. Juni 2014)

Im Steam Sale mitgenommen: *The Bureau - XCOM Declassified*

Die gemischten Reviews treffen meiner Meinung nach voll ins Schwarze. Die Stimmung des Spiels ist gut und die Geschichte wird auch sehr nett erzählt und schafft eine spannende Atmosphäre. Das Gameplay aber wiederum ist recht zäh und wiederholt sich verdammt schnell. Es gibt Sequenzen in der XCOM Basis, die sich recht zäh spielen und im Endeffekt nur das Abklappern diverser Gesprächspartner beinhalten. Die taktischen Kämpfe sind spannend inszeniert, wiederholen sich aber schnell. Gleich zu Beginn gibts zu dem nen dickes Loch in der Logik. In der Anfangssequenz hat mein Protagonist alle möglichen Fähigkeiten die ich im Kampf einsetzen kann - in der ersten echten Mission bin ich dann aber plötzlich sehr limitiert in dem was ich tun kann. Erklärung für diesen plötzlichen Fähigkeitenverlust gibts aber keine. 

Insgesamt nettes Spiel, werd mich auf Dauer aber wohl dazu durchringen müssen es konsequent durchzuspielen


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. Juni 2014)

*Shovel Knight* ist nichts für mich. Als jemand, der nie einen NES besessen hat, bekomme ich von der bunten Grafik Kopfschmerzen, der 8-Bit-Soundtrack geht mir nach einer Weile auf die Nerven und das lahmarschige Scrollen beim Bildschirmwechsel inklusive kurzzeitig nicht sichtbarer Gegner empfinde ich als nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Dazu ist das Ganze auch noch knackig schwer. 

Ich gönne es jedem, der Spaß am Spiel hat, ich gehöre aber definitiv nicht dazu. Na ja, halb so schlimm, so hab ich diese Woche mehr Zeit für Divinity: Original Sin.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich dann mal nach Rivelon.
> 
> Edit: Oder auch nicht.
> Mein Kickstarter-Code für die digitalen Goodies geht noch nicht.
> Wenn dann, will ich schon vollständig anfangen. *seufz*



So jetzt geht alles.
Ich bin dann mal weg.


----------



## Mothman (30. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal weg.


Schließe mich an. Nun kann ich endlich spielen, ohne dass die Savegames inkompatibel werden.^^


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Juni 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Schließe mich an. Nun kann ich endlich spielen, ohne dass die Savegames inkompatibel werden.^^


Ich glaube 100% ausschließen kann man dies nicht. Jedenfalls war es zumindest bei Divine Divinity der Fall, dass nach dem Release ein Patch erschienen ist, und dadurch die zuvor gespeicherten Spielstände nicht mehr kompatibel waren.


----------



## Mothman (30. Juni 2014)

Das ist ja doof. DAnn trau ich mich ja kaum zu zocken.

Btw: Unter Optionen -> Kickstarter Backers sind alle Backer aufgelistet.^^


----------



## golani79 (30. Juni 2014)

Werd jetzt auch Mal Divinity anspielen 

hrhr .. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Juni 2014)

Leider hab ich meine Items nicht ins Inventar bekommen.


----------



## svd (30. Juni 2014)

Puh, bin gerade in "Witcher 1" unterwegs und Geralt ist hackedicht. Ich bekomme richtige Kopfschmerzen, wenn ich ihm beim Herumtorkeln und Doppelt sehen begleiten muss. 
Na, zum Glück hab ich 3D Vision nicht ausprobiert. Meine Tastatur ist nicht abwaschbar.


----------



## Monalye (30. Juni 2014)

Hearthstone ist gerade wieder mal unspielbar... und wenn man es mal rein schafft laggt es so sehr, das bis zu 30 Sekunden lang alles steht, die Verbindung verloren geht, wieder aufgebaut wird, wenn man zurück ins Spiel kommt kann man aber nix mehr anklicken, erst wenn die Zündschnur kommt... das macht keinen Spaß.
Wieso kriegt Blizzard das mit den Servern einfach nicht auf die Reihe??? Das ist so auffallend, es ist immer Blizzard.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (30. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hearthstone ist gerade wieder mal unspielbar... und wenn man es mal rein schafft laggt es so sehr, das bis zu 30 Sekunden lang alles steht, die Verbindung verloren geht, wieder aufgebaut wird, wenn man zurück ins Spiel kommt kann man aber nix mehr anklicken, erst wenn die Zündschnur kommt... das macht keinen Spaß.
> Wieso kriegt Blizzard das mit den Servern einfach nicht auf die Reihe??? Das ist so auffallend, es ist immer Blizzard.



ich glaube das liegt an der aktuellen WoW-Beta


----------



## Monalye (30. Juni 2014)

Na toll, läuft das alles über die gleichen Server?


----------



## Enisra (30. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Na toll, läuft das alles über die gleichen Server?



ich weiß nicht genau, aber es würde halt irgendwo zeitlich passen


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2014)

Ich habe auch ein Ticket nach Rivellon gebucht.


----------



## Monalye (30. Juni 2014)

Lol, grad im Battle-net gesehen, das sie die Schuld schon wieder auf andere schieben, guckt mal (habs eingekringelt)



> Onlinedienste in Europa sind gegenwärtig von einer Serie an Internetanomalien betroffen, deren Auswirkungen auf diverse Anbieter in hoher Latenz sowie Verbindungsabbrüchen resultieren. Diese Unterbrechungen betreffen auch einige unserer Spieler und somit deren Spielerlebnis. Wir werden die Situation weiter im Auge behalten und danken für eure Geduld. Folgt für weitere Neuigkeiten zu diesen Unterbrechungen den Sammelbeiträgen ind en Foren des technischen Kundendienstes oder unserem Twitterkanal @BlizzardCSEU_DE.



War ja klar... "einige unserer Spieler", sicher die meisten, oder soll ich sagen "na klar, mich betriffts auf jeden Fall mal wieder" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (30. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Leider hab ich meine Items nicht ins Inventar bekommen.



Kann es vlt. sein, dass man die Items erst später wo bekommt? Hab nämlich auch keine im Inventar.

Und weiß vlt. jemand, wo es den Soundtrack gibt? Den kann ich in der Larian Vault nämlich nicht anwählen zum Downloaden - kommt der erst später?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Juni 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Ticket nach Rivellon gebucht.



Ich auch, aber der schwarze Bildschirm in manchen Menüs nervt mich immer noch. [emoji20]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Juni 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Kann es vlt. sein, dass man die Items erst später wo bekommt? Hab nämlich auch keine im Inventar.



Nein sollten eigentlich sofort ins Inventar kommen.
Aber hab inzwischen gelesen, dass es da wohl ein Problem ist, das den Entwicklern bereits bekannt ist.
An einem Fix wird gearbeitet.



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber der schwarze Bildschirm in manchen Menüs nervt mich immer noch. [emoji20]




Was für einen schwarzen Bildschirm meinst du?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was für einen schwarzen Bildschirm meinst du?



Ich habe zur Zeit in manchen Spielen das Problem, dass bei dem Wechsel in einige Menüs der Bildschirm plötzlich schwarz wird. Wenn ich mit ESC raus gehe, ist das Bild wieder da. 

Divinity ist leider eines der Spiele, was die Bedienung teilweise äußerst erschwert. [emoji20]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Juni 2014)

Ach so, dass ist dann aber nicht die Schuld des Spiels.
Ich dachte schon, du willst Divinity kritisieren.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ach so, dass ist dann aber nicht die Schuld des Spiels.
> Ich dachte schon, du willst Divinity kritisieren.



Neee, da ist ganz was Seltsames im Argen. Ähnlich wie beim Fußball gerade. [emoji3]


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2014)

Gna ... habt ihr alle zuviel Zeit?  

Ich hab es gestern gerade mal geschafft die 6GB von Steam laden zu lassen ... 

Ich freu mich auf das Spiel, heute Abend dürfte ich deutlich mehr Zeit haben ... hoff ich jedenfalls!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gna ... habt ihr alle zuviel Zeit?



Viel weniger als ich gerne hätte.


----------



## KapitaenGnadenlos (1. Juli 2014)

Ich habe gestern endlich mit Wolfenstein angefangen und spiele es natürlich auf Englisch, um zu sehen, wie die Deutschen mal wieder verdummt dargestellt werden 

Bis jetzt finde ich es aber sehr gut übersetzt, ich lese fleißig Briefe und kann nur sagen, da wurde die Sache mal mit fleiß angegangen bei Bethesda und Konsorten. Klar ist ein bayrischer Dialekt etwas ungewöhnlich an der Ostsee, aber der Shooter macht mir bis jetzt richtig Laune und wird heute Abend direkt fortgesetzt


----------



## golani79 (1. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gna ... habt ihr alle zuviel Zeit?
> 
> Ich hab es gestern gerade mal geschafft die 6GB von Steam laden zu lassen ...
> 
> Ich freu mich auf das Spiel, heute Abend dürfte ich deutlich mehr Zeit haben ... hoff ich jedenfalls!



Das Spiel hat man ja auch auf Kickstarter unterstützt und ist somit auch schon seit letztem Jahr auf der Platte - man musste nur noch ein kleineres Update laden


----------



## Monalye (1. Juli 2014)

Bin grad in Kapitel 11 in Wolfenstein und lach mich grad voll weg... aber eher genervt 

Wie oft ist euch dieser "So ein blöder Tod" im 11. Kapitel passiert?? Ich glaub, ich tapp in jede Falle die das Spiel auf Lager hat, laufe eine Treppe runter, auf einmal is die aus, ich trete unerwartet ins Leere und plumps ins Meer ... und der Char sagt zu sich selbst "so ein blöder Tod" 
Nun hab' ich endlich den lang gesuchten Waggon 6 gefunden, springe rein, rödel so blöd durch runter und plumps wieder ins Meer, da sagt sich mein Char doch gleich wieder "so ein blöder Tod" 

Wieviele solche Fakes hab ich in Kapitel 11 noch zu erwarten und seid ihr da auch reingetappt oder spielt ihr das mit mehr Umsicht als ich?


----------



## golani79 (1. Juli 2014)

Bin nur 2 x runtergefallen - einmal, weil ich schauen wollt, ob sich auf dem einen Vorsprung ein Secret befindet und das 2. Mal, als die Treppe zu Ende war.
Da bin ich auch reingelatscht 

Ansonsten fand ich das nicht so schlimm - mussu bissl vorsichtiger sein


----------



## Monalye (1. Juli 2014)

Stell dir vor, da gäbe es einen Hardcore Modus wie in DS3, einmal tot und das Spiel ist zu Ende.... da schlägst dich bis Kapitel 11 durch und dann rödelst so unerwartet ins Leere... ich glaub ich beiß die Tastatur tot


----------



## Monalye (1. Juli 2014)

Ach das war ja schon Kapitel 12, auf der Brücke, habs gerade gesehen weil ich jetzt in 13 bin, auf der Mondbasis. Also im Enigma-Codes finden hab ich mich nicht grad ausgezeichnet, ich glaub, das muss ich nochmal durchspielen, mit Anleitung für die Fundorte der Codes, sonst bekomm ich die Boni nicht auf. Dadurch ich erst Sonntag wieder von vorne angefangen hab bin ich jetzt eh schon weit, also wird ein 2. Mal durchspielen auch nicht so zeitaufwendig sein


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Juli 2014)

Oh, was ist denn mit dem Würmchen passiert.


----------



## Monalye (1. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Oh, was ist denn mit dem Würmchen passiert.



Ich mag momentan die Rabbits so gerne, ich find die so putzig und hau mich immer voll weg wenn die auf Nickelodeon laufen. Vergangenen Samstag war sogar ein Special, ein paar Stunden lang Rabbits 

Deshalb hab ich mal ein Bild von einem Haserl rausgesucht, der mit dem Button im Goscherl passt eh recht gut, als Gamer drückt man ja auch auf Knöpfe . Ich möcht mich mal umschaun, obs irgendwo Figuren oder so von den Dingern gibt, da leg ich mir sicher einen witzigen zu


----------



## Chemenu (1. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich möcht mich mal umschaun, obs irgendwo Figuren oder so von den Dingern gibt, da leg ich mir sicher einen witzigen zu







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uLarb6ALViQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Monalye (1. Juli 2014)

Hehehe, soooooo witzig die Racker


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Juli 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Von den Dingern gibts bei uns im Büro auch mindestens 3 Stück.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

CSD hat mich gepackt
nein, nicht der, Cook, Serve, Delicious, was auf den ersten Blick ausschaut wie ein ganz billiges, einfaches Tabletcrap Zeug, aber einen ganz schön fiesen Schwierigkeitsgrad hat wenn man da alle bedienen will und nicht keder bekommt das hin zu wissen welche tasten auf der Tastertur sind:

1 Kochkurs mit Cook, Serve, Delicious! | Blog | Game One



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Von den Dingern gibts bei uns im Büro auch mindestens 3 Stück.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du verwechselts die jetzt aber nicht mit Praktikanten, oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich mag momentan die Rabbits so gerne, ich find die so putzig und hau mich immer voll weg wenn die auf Nickelodeon laufen. Vergangenen Samstag war sogar ein Special, ein paar Stunden lang Rabbits
> 
> Deshalb hab ich mal ein Bild von einem Haserl rausgesucht, der mit dem Button im Goscherl passt eh recht gut, als Gamer drückt man ja auch auf Knöpfe . Ich möcht mich mal umschaun, obs irgendwo Figuren oder so von den Dingern gibt, da leg ich mir sicher einen witzigen zu


DU und mein Sohn, ihr habt was gemeinsam.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2014)

Frage an die Redaktion: Wurde in der Vergangenheit *The Cat Lady* von euch getestet?

Obwohl ich noch nicht damit durch bin, halte ich es für ein unbeachtetes Kunstwerk unter den Adventures. Der Stil, die Story, die Atmo... Sowas muss man mindestens mit einem Mini-Test würdigen.

Bin total geflasht davon. Selbst die vielen Rechtschreibfehler in den deutschen Texten können mir die Spannung daran nicht nehmen.


----------



## Monalye (1. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> DU und mein Sohn, ihr habt was gemeinsam.



Denk ich mir, irgendwie ist mir da was verdammt kindliches geblieben, ich liebe Spongebob und kenn sämtliche Zeiten wann er auf Nick und Viva läuft auswendig und ich finde diese Rabbits zum Brüllen . Am besten gefallen mir die Episoden, wo sie in dem Testlabor sind und sich völlig anders benehmen als die Tester es gern hätten, zum Wegschmeissen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Denk ich mir, irgendwie ist mir da was verdammt kindliches geblieben, ich liebe* Spongebob* und kenn sämtliche Zeiten wann er auf Nick und Viva läuft auswendig und ich finde diese Rabbits zum Brüllen . Am besten gefallen mir die Episoden, wo sie in dem Testlabor sind und sich völlig anders benehmen als die Tester es gern hätten, zum Wegschmeissen


Ich korrigiere mich: Ihr beide habt ZWEI Dinge gemeinsan.   

Aber um ehrlich zu sein: Ich kann über die Schwammbirne und diese BAAAAAAHHHH-Viecher auch lachen. ^^


----------



## Monalye (1. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere mich: Ihr beide habt ZWEI Dinge gemeinsan.
> 
> Aber um ehrlich zu sein: Ich kann über die Schwammbirne und diese BAAAAAAHHHH-Viecher auch lachen. ^^



Schalt mal eben auf Viva, er läuft gerade


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Frage an die Redaktion: Wurde in der Vergangenheit *The Cat Lady* von euch getestet?
> 
> Obwohl ich noch nicht damit durch bin, halte ich es für ein unbeachtetes Kunstwerk unter den Adventures. Der Stil, die Story, die Atmo... Sowas muss man mindestens mit einem Mini-Test würdigen.
> 
> Bin total geflasht davon. Selbst die vielen Rechtschreibfehler in den deutschen Texten können mir die Spannung daran nicht nehmen.



Ich habe es mir im Summer Sale gekauft, nachdem ich recht positive Tests zu dem Spiel gelesen habe. Ich habe aber noch nicht reingeschaut. Erscheint mir gerade etwas zu finster. [emoji6]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Schalt mal eben auf Viva, er läuft gerade


Vor diesem gelben Kerlchen ist man zu keiner Zeit sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir im Summer Sale gekauft, nachdem ich recht positive Tests zu dem Spiel gelesen habe. Ich habe aber noch nicht reingeschaut. Erscheint mir gerade etwas zu finster. [emoji6]


Ist es auch. Düster, erschreckend... und irgendwie auch traurig. Ein sehr erwachsenes Indie-Spiel.


----------



## Monalye (2. Juli 2014)

Darf ich die Wolfenstein-Spieler unter euch um einen kleinen Rat fragen, ich möchte nicht "cheaten" und mir ein LP ansehen.

Ich bin gerade in Kapitel 14 bei dem Riesen-Mech, ich schieß ihm mit dem L.K.W. immer zuerst ins Auge, wenn es rot wird und dann sofort auf eine der 6 Flächen. Die hab ich so auch alle zerstören können, doch dieses Ding ist danach nicht gestorben. Ich schieße weiterhin auf das Auge und dann auf die MP ganz unten auf seinem Fuß, aber irgendwie wird der nicht tot... was überseh ich da, schieß ich auf die falschen Stellen? Ich hab' den erst einmal probiert, gestern Nacht, war damit sicher an die 20 Minuten beschäftigt, dann wurde ich etwas zu leichtsinnig und er hat mich totgetreten. Nun möcht ich es neuerlich probieren, aber ohne ein LP studieren zu müssen (ich hasse LP, die meist so peinlich kommentiert werden), kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben bitte?


----------



## Gast20180705 (2. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Darf ich die Wolfenstein-Spieler unter euch um einen kleinen Rat fragen, ich möchte nicht "cheaten" und mir ein LP ansehen.
> 
> Ich bin gerade in Kapitel 14 bei dem Riesen-Mech, ich schieß ihm mit dem L.K.W. immer zuerst ins Auge, wenn es rot wird und dann sofort auf eine der 6 Flächen. Die hab ich so auch alle zerstören können, doch dieses Ding ist danach nicht gestorben. Ich schieße weiterhin auf das Auge und dann auf die MP ganz unten auf seinem Fuß, aber irgendwie wird der nicht tot... was überseh ich da, schieß ich auf die falschen Stellen? Ich hab' den erst einmal probiert, gestern Nacht, war damit sicher an die 20 Minuten beschäftigt, dann wurde ich etwas zu leichtsinnig und er hat mich totgetreten. Nun möcht ich es neuerlich probieren, aber ohne ein LP studieren zu müssen (ich hasse LP, die meist so peinlich kommentiert werden), kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben bitte?



Verpass dem Ding einen "Einlauf" mit dem LKW, ist aber trotzdem relativ fummelig.


----------



## Monalye (2. Juli 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Verpass dem Ding einen "Einlauf" mit dem LKW, ist aber trotzdem relativ fummelig.



Einlauf???? Was ist das, wie macht man das????


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Einlauf???? Was ist das, wie macht man das????



Tipp: Von unten zwischen die Beine schießen, wenn er nachlädt.


----------



## Monalye (2. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Tipp: Von unten zwischen die Beine schießen, wenn er nachlädt.



Oh, vielen Dank, das wusste ich überhaupt nicht, das probier ich gleich mal aus 

Update: Danke für den Tipp, er ist tot  Das hätte ich nicht gesehen da unterhalb drinnen, ich hab immer auf die MP geschossen, nachdem die Felder tot waren


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Juli 2014)

Zurzeit, dank des Steamsales, das wunderschöne *Age of Empires II* und durch neue verbesserte KI sind die Gegner mal richtig knackig und herausfordernd 

Und ab und zu eine kleine Runde *Breach & Clear*, tolles Taktikspiel mit richtig viel Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für Ausrüstung des 4-Mann-Squads, ein wenig wie die Einsätze in XCOM nur mit schnellerem Gameplay.


----------



## golani79 (2. Juli 2014)

Habe grade mein DS 4 Gamepad am PC getestet und ne Runde Shovel Knight gezockt - oh, ist das cool!
Erinnert voll an die alte Nintendo Ära und mit dem DPad vom DS4 Pad spielt es sich auch hervorragend


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Habe grade mein DS 4 Gamepad am PC getestet



Gibt es dafür inzwischen einen offiziellen Treiber?
Mit dem DS3 und diesen Modder-Tools war mir das irgendwie immer zu viel gewürge.


----------



## golani79 (2. Juli 2014)

Nein, offiziellen Treiber gibt es leider keinen.

Ist aber eigentlich auch gar nicht viel Aufwand - hier gibts ne recht gute Anleitung:
How to Use a PS4 DualShock 4 Controller on a PC | PCMag.com

Man muss eigentlich nur 2 Treiber installieren (XBox 360 Gamepad und nen Virtual Bus Driver)
Danach startet man ein Tool und es läuft.
Für das Tool ist auch ein Link im Artikel, aber hier gibts noch ne Version, die weiterentwickelt wurde: http://dsdcs.com/index.php/portfolio/software-development/4-ds4windows


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Juli 2014)

Noch habe ich die PS4 nicht, aber wenn es soweit ist, würde ich auch gern den Controller am PC nutzen.
Aber beim DS3 musste ich immer mühselig festlegen, welche Taste am Controller welche Taste auf der Tastatur simulieren soll.
Das war mir irgendwie zu blöde.
Wenn es jetzt einfacher geht, um so besser.


----------



## golani79 (2. Juli 2014)

Jo, habs eben mit Shovel Knight und Castle of Illusions ausprobiert - erkennt sofort alle Tasten vom Controller und läuft eigentlich problemlos.
Was man liest, kann es halt bei vereinzelten Spielen zu Problemen kommen.

Aber ich denke, das Tool aus dem 2. Link wird noch weiterentwickelt.

edit:
Habs jetzt auch noch in Sniper Elite 3 getestet. Funktioniert super und auch die Rumblefunktion geht.


----------



## ThomasThomasons (3. Juli 2014)

Ich habe gerade das "neu" TombRaider rausgekramt. Keine 5 Minuten gespielt und es flog wieder - Ich denke mir die ganze Zeit - Warum muss das Quick Time seinß Das könnte man weglassen und lieber per normaler Steuerung machen. Auch die Verletztung ist nach 5 Minuten absolut redundant  Ach ja, ich finde es nicht gut. Man kann ja noch nicht mal die Sprünge richtig verkacken. Meh, schade eigentlich.

ich spiel lieber wieder ne Runde Delver


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2014)

@tomb raider
es gibt am anfang 2 oder 3 enervierende qtes.
dann wird man im gesamten spiel nicht mehr wirklich damit behelligt. 
halt durch, es lohnt sich!


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2014)

Selbst schuld ... denn die Quicktime Events findest du bei TR wirklich nur am Anfang, danach kaum noch. Dir entgeht ein wirklich gutes Spiel, wenn man sich erstmal durch die merkwürdige Anfangsphase gekämpft hat.

Vllt. noch als letzter Hinweis: der Schwierigkeitsgrad zieht natürlich erst im Laufe des Spiels an. D.h. am Anfang gibt es so gut wie keine Passagen, wo man wirklich in den Tod springen kann.


----------



## Chemenu (3. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Nein, offiziellen Treiber gibt es leider keinen.
> 
> Ist aber eigentlich auch gar nicht viel Aufwand - hier gibts ne recht gute Anleitung:
> How to Use a PS4 DualShock 4 Controller on a PC | PCMag.com
> ...



Ich benutze schon seit längerem das DS4 Tool. Dafür braucht man auch keinen Treiber für das XBox360 Gamepad. 
Einfach einmalig den Treiber installieren und dann braucht man nur noch das Tool starten wenn man den Controller benutzen möchte.
Ht auch eine Oberfläche um Empfindlichkeit, Rumble, Touchpad usw. zu konfigurieren.


----------



## golani79 (3. Juli 2014)

In dem Artikel wird genau das Tool verlinkt - der Link zu DS4Windows ist eine Weiterentwicklung des Tools, welche mir von nem Kollegen empfohlen wurde, da das ursprüngliche Tool ja nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird.


----------



## Monalye (5. Juli 2014)

Bei Steam gibt es dieses Wochenende "The killing Flour" um minus 75 %, ich hab das Spiel schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste.

Ich frage mich aber gerade, wie gut das Spiel wirklich ist, lohnt es sich das Bundle um knapp 12 Euro zu kaufen, oder sollte man besser nur das Grundspiel um 4,49 kaufen?


----------



## Monalye (5. Juli 2014)

Ich hab' mir jetzt den Complete Pack geholt, hab gesehen, das man dabei zurzeit über 42 Euro spart, um 11,50 kann man da wahrscheinlich nicht viel falsch machen


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juli 2014)

Killing "Floor". Mehl tötet niemanden  Mich würde aber mal interessieren, ob das überhaupt noch jemand spielt. Denn es lebt ja vom MP.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Killing "Floor". Mehl tötet niemanden



hast du noch nie von der großen Mehlstaubexplosion von Ludwigshafen gehört? *hustkluscheiß*


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Juli 2014)

Ich habe zu viele Spiele. 

Aktuell spiele ich neben Divinity Original Sin und ESO immer noch an Watch Dogs, Child of light und ein paar anderen Spielen, weil irgendwie alles Spaß macht. 

Und nun gabs im Playstation- Store noch Ni No Kuni günstig, was auch einen äußerst charmanten Eindruck macht. Verdammt. [emoji6]


----------



## Kaisan (5. Juli 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe zu viele Spiele.
> 
> Aktuell spiele ich neben Divinity Original Sin und ESO immer noch an Watch Dogs, Child of light und ein paar anderen Spielen, weil irgendwie alles Spaß macht.
> 
> Und nun gabs im Playstation- Store noch Ni No Kuni günstig, was auch einen äußerst charmanten Eindruck macht. Verdammt. [emoji6]



Haben wir nicht alle dasselbe Problem?  Wir sollten hier eine Selbsthilfegruppe bezüglich Zeitmangel zum Durchspielen sämtlicher guter Titel starten - im Sitzkreis mit allen Forenusern, die deprimiert und niedergeschlagen über ihren "Pile of Shame" (also der Stapel der ungespielten Spiele) sinnieren, Tränen vergießen und sich am Ende kräftig umarmen. Hach, das wäre mal was ... 

Um mal wieder auf den Teppich zu kommen: Bei Ni No Kuni solltest Du zuschlagen, das ist bei jedem Preis dieser Welt eine Empfehlung wert. Und dank der Realese-Flaute im Sommer habe ich mehr zu spielen als sonst (!), schließlich habe ich noch so viele ungespielte Titel, die in meiner Steam-Bibliothek vor sich hinvegetieren und danach schreien, gespielt zu werden. Allein diesen Sommer wollte ich eigentlich 15 Steam-Spiele "durcharbeiten" (unter anderem Rage, Deadly Premonition, Castlevania: Lords of Shadow und zahlreiche Sünden aus dem letzten Summer Sale), aber am Ende werde ich wieder einmal nur einen Bruchteil davon bewältigen können. Zumal ich parallel dazu auch noch auf der PS4 an Killzone: Shadow Fall sitze. Was für Luxus-Probleme ...


----------



## Monalye (5. Juli 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Killing "Floor". Mehl tötet niemanden  Mich würde aber mal interessieren, ob das überhaupt noch jemand spielt. Denn es lebt ja vom MP.



Auf Steam stand auch Einzelspieler dabei und das reicht mir, MP möchte ich gar nicht spielen. Das ist auch ein Grund, warum ich zb. auf DayZ verzichten muss, es hat nur einen MP


----------



## golani79 (5. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Auf Steam stand auch Einzelspieler dabei und das reicht mir, MP möchte ich gar nicht spielen. Das ist auch ein Grund, warum ich zb. auf DayZ verzichten muss, es hat nur einen MP



Im Singleplayer spielst du aber eigentlich nur die MP Maps - die halt alleine und das wird dann doch recht schnell, ziemlich lame.
Wirklich Spaß macht das Spiel erst im MP.


----------



## Monalye (5. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Im Singleplayer spielst du aber eigentlich nur die MP Maps - die halt alleine und das wird dann doch recht schnell, ziemlich lame.
> Wirklich Spaß macht das Spiel erst im MP.



Hm, verstehe, dem Video nach scheint es mir ähnlich wie Painkiller zu sein, das würde mir ausreichen, bzw. sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## golani79 (5. Juli 2014)

Painkiller hab ich nie gespielt, deshalb weiß ich nicht, wie das abläuft.

In Killing Floor erledigst du halt Welle um Welle, bis schlussendlich der Oberboss auftaucht.
Nach jeder Welle hast du Gelegenheit in einem Shop Waffen, Munition und Ausrüstung zu kaufen.

Es gibt also im Prinzip keine wirkliche Story und außer dem Überleben kein Ziel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2014)

So, bin mit "The Cat Lady" fertig.

Wow. Das Spiel verdient einen Test, darüber sollte die PCG-Redaktion wirklich nachdenken. Ein solch knallhartes wie stilvolles Erwachsenen-Adventure habe ich seit "The Walking Dead" nicht mehr erlebt.

Brillante Story, die schockt, aber auch sehr nahe geht. Ein leider wohl noch zu unbekanntes Indie-Meisterstück. 

Ich kann es jedem Adventure-Liebhaber unbedingt empfehlen, sollte man nicht verpassen.


----------



## Monalye (5. Juli 2014)

Ich hab' jetzt endlich mal eine verbilligte Retail-Version von South-Park gefunden (29,90) und es gestern begonnen zu spielen. Uff, anfangs total gewöhnungsbedürftig, mit einem 2D-Klick-Adventure hab ich irgendwie nicht gerechnet , ausserdem ist ein rundenbasierter Kampf für mich mal völliges Neuland. Daher hatte ich es gestern nur etwa eine halbe Stunde lang gespielt und musste das erst mal sacken lassen... heute abend hab ich es fortgesetzt und es gefällt mir immer besser, mittlerweile richtig gut 

Die Sprüche sind einfach großartig, hab gerade Al Gore mit seinem Schweinebärmann-Geschwafel getroffen, ich find das super wenn man auf Themen der Fernsehserie stößt 
Das einzige was mir sehr fehlt... und ich hab die Story im Vorfeld nicht gelesen, außer das man den Stab der Wahrheit suchen muss..., das ist Stan, nach Cartman mein zweitliebster Charakter. Darum meine Frage, taucht der später noch auf?? Und wo ist Kyle?? Also ich hoff es sehr, zu South Park gehört der doch dazu. Ich finds aber süß, das ich von Butters begleitet werde, ich mag den armen Schnuffel


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' jetzt endlich mal eine verbilligte Retail-Version von South-Park gefunden (29,90) und es gestern begonnen zu spielen.



Mal sehen wie lang es dauert, bis du wieder Hilfe brauchst 



golani79 schrieb:


> Painkiller hab ich nie gespielt, deshalb weiß ich nicht, wie das abläuft.



Painkiller ist schon recht Arena-lastig, aber trotzdem ein normaler Egoshooter. Ich persönlich glaub nicht, dass KF alleine Spaß macht. Macht mir L4D übrigens auch nie, obwohl es möglich ist.


----------



## Kaylee (6. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mir "Divinity: Original Sins" geholt und fühle mich in gute alte Rollenspielzeiten zurückversetzt. 

Vor allem habe ich endlich mal wieder ein Spiel gefunden, dem ich auch viel Zeit widmen mag. Viele Spiele zock ich inzwischen nur mal so nebenbei durch oder verliere zwischendrin irgendwann die Motivation. Bei Divinity habe ich sogar noch mal ganz vorn vorne angefangen, weil ich nach einigem Ausprobieren eine andere Skillkombi der Hauptcharaktere besser fand. Keine ablenkenden Zwischensequenzen, viel Nostalgie, Beschränkung auf das Wesentliche - mir gefällts.


----------



## Monalye (6. Juli 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lang es dauert, bis du wieder Hilfe brauchst


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Juli 2014)

Habe gestern mal *Beat Hazard* gespielt. Mit 200% Effekt-Stärke. Mir ist im Schlaf noch der Schaum aus dem Maul gelaufen. Tolles Spiel. Nichts für Epileptiker. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaisan (6. Juli 2014)

Wow, dieses Beat Hazard scheint ja wirklich abzugehen wie ein Zäpfchen - mal schauen, ob ich das in Zukunft irgendwie kostengünstig in einem Steam Sale ergattern kann.

EDIT: Und da habe ich gerade doch tatsächlich in meiner Steam-Bibliothek geschaut und siehe da: Das Spiel ist ja schon in meinem Besitz. Danke, Steam Sales und Humble Bundles, jetzt vergesse ich schon, welche Spiele ich schon gekauft habe!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Juli 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Und da habe ich gerade doch tatsächlich in meiner Steam-Bibliothek geschaut und siehe da: Das Spiel ist ja schon in meinem Besitz. Danke, Steam Sales und Humble Bundles, jetzt vergesse ich schon, welche Spiele ich schon gekauft habe!



Genau so ging es mir auch... 

Ich stehe ja auf diese Music-Games, die ich mit meiner eigenen Bibliothek spielen kann. Gibt viele dieser Art, aber Beat Hazard dürfte wohl das effektreichste sein, das ich bislang gespielt habe. Vor einigen Wochen gab es ein Bundle mit solchen Games. U.a. auch mit Auditorium, Fractal und weiteren. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob Beat Hazard mit dabei war oder es aus einem anderen Bundle stammt. Auf jeden Fall habe ich viel Spaß mit den Games.


----------



## Kaisan (6. Juli 2014)

So, habe jetzt auch in Beat Hazard reingespielt und kann die Erfahrungen von Dennis nur bestätigen: Hier ist der Epilepsie-Anfall wahrscheinlich schon nach einer Stunde sicher erreicht, das flackert auf 200 % Effektstärke wie die Hölle. Hier mal ein Screenshot von mir, der nur im Ansatz zeigt, was da abgeht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Juli 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt auch in Beat Hazard reingespielt und kann die Erfahrungen von Dennis nur bestätigen: Hier ist der Epilepsie-Anfall wahrscheinlich schon nach einer Stunde sicher erreicht, das flackert auf 200 % Effektstärke wie die Hölle. Hier mal ein Screenshot von mir, der nur im Ansatz zeigt, was da abgeht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Effekte beim Spielen immer soweit runtergedreht, wie es nur geht. Auf höheren Stufen hat mir das Spiel sehr schnell Kopfschmerzen bereitet 
Ist aber trotzdem ein ganz gutes Spiel für zwischendurch, auch wenn mir aus der Sparte dieser Art von Music-Games Audiosurf wesentlich besser gefällt


----------



## Kaisan (6. Juli 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hab die Effekte beim Spielen immer soweit runtergedreht, wie es nur geht. Auf höheren Stufen hat mir das Spiel sehr schnell Kopfschmerzen bereitet
> Ist aber trotzdem ein ganz gutes Spiel für zwischendurch, auch wenn mir aus der Sparte dieser Art von Music-Games Audiosurf wesentlich besser gefällt



Audiosurf gefällt mir am Ende auch besser, aber Beat Hazard ist auf jeden Fall eine Erfahrung wert. Für Zwischendurch der perfekte Zeitvertreib.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Juli 2014)

Audiosurf habe ich auch eine Weile gespielt und zock es ab und zu noch mal für einen Song, aber inzwischen macht es mich nicht mehr so an. Hat eigentlich mal jemand den zweiten Teil gespielt? Ist derzeit noch Early-Access, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Kaisan (6. Juli 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Audiosurf habe ich auch eine Weile gespielt und zock es ab und zu noch mal für einen Song, aber inzwischen macht es mich nicht mehr so an. Hat eigentlich mal jemand den zweiten Teil gespielt? Ist derzeit noch Early-Access, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Ich habe ja komplett verdrängt, das es auch noch einen zweiten Teil in einer Early Acces-Fassung gibt - habe ich leider noch nicht gespielt, und werde ich auch erst antesten, falls das Spiel im Sale ist. Rund 14 Euro sind mir dann doch zuviel für solche Musikspiele, die ich meistens zwischendurch für ein paar Minuten spiele, was sich dann insgesamt auf 3-4 Spielstunden summiert. Wirkliche Dauermotivation ist bei mir bislang bei noch keinem Musikspiel außer Guitar Hero entstanden.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Juli 2014)

Ah, Guitar Hero... wollte ich auch schon lange mal wieder auspacken.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Juli 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand den zweiten Teil gespielt? Ist derzeit noch Early-Access, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Ja, hab den zweiten Teil schon ca. 10 Stunden gespielt. 
Hat mich bislang aber noch nicht richtig überzeugt, der neue Wakeboard-Modus, der als Aushängeschild dient, macht nur bedingt Spass und die alten Modi sind, wenn überhaupt, ungefähr genauso gut wie im ersten Teil. Ich hoffe, dass sich da noch einiges tun wird. Durch die Steam-Workshop-Integration besteht imho allerdings eine Menge Pozential. SInd auch schon einige tolle Mods vorhanden.


----------



## Kaisan (6. Juli 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ah, Guitar Hero... wollte ich auch schon lange mal wieder auspacken.



Ich habe meine Plastik-Klampfen auch noch auf Bereitschaft in meinem Regal stehen, greife aber bei akutem Gitarren-Fieber lieber zu meiner echten E-Gitarre an meinem Verstärker.


----------



## golani79 (6. Juli 2014)

Hab mir jetzt Child of Light geholt, nachdem ich die Demo gespielt habe


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt Child of Light geholt, nachdem ich die Demo gespielt habe



ach, da gibts ne Demo? Interesant


----------



## golani79 (6. Juli 2014)

Bin mir aber nicht sicher, obs die Demo auch am PC gibt - habs nämlich auf der PS ausprobiert.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bin mir aber nicht sicher, obs die Demo auch am PC gibt - habs nämlich auf der PS ausprobiert.



ach so
aber die Demo gibts dennoch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juli 2014)

Siehe unter uplay, im Demo-Bereich kann man es ebenso testen wie auch die Rayman-Teile etc.


----------



## golani79 (6. Juli 2014)

Ah, cool - ja, ist ja leider eine Seltenheit heutzutage, dass es auch am PC ne Demo gibt


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ah, cool - ja, ist ja leider eine Seltenheit heutzutage, dass es auch am PC ne Demo gibt



oder überhaupt Demos
wobei ich aber eh nicht verstehen kann, wieso es Plattformexklusive Demos gibt


----------



## Kaisan (6. Juli 2014)

Hui, eine Demo - sind ja mittlerweile fast komplett ausgestorben (zumindest auf dem PC, auf Konsolen gibt es ja noch einige). Schade eigentlich, Demos haben mir damals teilweise durchaus bei der Kaufentscheidung geholfen.


----------



## Lukecheater (6. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Ende von *Max Payne 3 *ist mein Pile of Shame heute mal wieder etwas kleiner geworden.
Mir hat das Spiel sehr gut gefallen und ich wurde 8h lang gut unterhalten. Das Storytelling und die Atmosphäre sind für mich das Plus des Spiels. Außerdem ist die Slowmotion ein sehr nettes Gimmick und der Schauplatz Brasilien ein noch relativ unverbrauchtes Setting.
Obwohl ich Schlauchleveln nicht abgeneigt bin und tolle Cutscenes bei SP-Shootern mag, war das mir hier gerade am Anfang etwas zu viel, weshalb CS:GO für ein Spiel abends in letzter Zeit immer den kürzeren gezogen hat und das Durchspielen dementsprechend dauerte. Mein einziger richtig dicker Minuspunkt sind aber die aufpoppenden Achievements! Was sollte das denn? Reicht es nicht, dass Steam hin und wieder ein Achievement aufpoppen lässt? Muss das Spiel selber jetzt auch noch sagen, dass ich 500 Kopfschüsse auf meinem Konto hab? Also meins ist es nicht...

*9/10*


----------



## Monalye (7. Juli 2014)

Hat von euch auch jemand das Quickevent in Stans Haus gefunden, auf der Toilette, auf der man k****** muss indem man schnell die Taste "S" drückt, bevor die Zeit abläuft? Ich hab' das jetzt sicher 20 x gemacht und bereits einen mittleren Spasmus in der Hand, aber irgendwie leide ich unter Verstopfung .
Hat das jemand von euch geschafft und wenn ja, wie?

Edit: betrifft natürlich das Spiel South Park

Hier ein Bild davon, falls sich jemand grad nicht an das Event erinnert:

Steam Community :: Screenshot :: Mah, ich schaff es einfach nicht erfolgreich zu k******, wer hat dieses Quickevent geschafft???

Ich würde es schon gerne schaffen, vielleicht gewinnt man dabei ja einen magischen Kotpatzen, den man den Elfen um die Ohren werfen kann... oder so 
Edit: Ach nein, das war ja eine Kotstulle, oder?


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Juli 2014)

http://forum.pcgames.de/allgemeine-...poileralarm-hilfe-ich-weiss-nicht-weiter.html


----------



## Monalye (7. Juli 2014)

Entschuldigung


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Juli 2014)

macht doch nix


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Juli 2014)

Bin gerade mit *Dishonored* fertig geworden. Wow, was für ein Spiel! Für mich der wahre Thief-Nachfolger. Die Kritikpunkte in Sachen Spielumfang kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Häufiger hab ich gelesen, dass Leute 8 bis 10 Stunden gebraucht hätten, ich habe 29 Stunden für den zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad (ohne DLCs) gebraucht. Alle Runen und Knochenartefakte bis auf zwei gesammelt.



Spoiler



(Quest für die Lumpengräfin, da ich die Bottlestreet Gang nicht vergiften wollte und Rune im Keller des Oberaufsehers, da nicht gefunden).



Insgesamt habe ich drei Leute unbewusst bzw. unabsichtlich getötet. Einen habe ich ziemlich am Anfang von der Brücke auf's Totenschiff geworfen, was der wohl nicht überlebt hat, einen habe ich versehentlich zu nah am Feuer abgelegt, was ich erst gemerkt habe, als ich zurückgekommen bin. Wie der vierte gestorben ist, weiß ich leider nicht, hab's erst in der Missionsstatistik am Ende gesehen. Einen habe ich absichtlich bzw. bewusst in einem Pistolenduell getötet. Alle anderen umgangen oder ohnmächtig gemacht, sämtliche Verschwörungsanführer auf unblutige Weise erledigt.

Jetzt geht's weiter mit den DLCs (mit einer kleinen Pause von 2 oder 3 Tagen).

Kleiner Kritikpunkt: Respawnende Gegner in der letzten Mission (sowas mag ich in Stealth Spielen und eigentlich generell in Spielen nicht).


----------



## Monalye (7. Juli 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bin gerade mit *Dishonored* fertig geworden. Wow, was für ein Spiel! Für mich der wahre Thief-Nachfolger. Die Kritikpunkte in Sachen Spielumfang kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Häufiger hab ich gelesen, dass Leute 8 bis 10 Stunden gebraucht hätten, ich habe 29 Stunden für den zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad (ohne DLCs) gebraucht. Alle Runen und Knochenartefakte bis auf zwei gesammelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin noch beim Runterladen nach dem Crash (6 GB von 11 GB sind schon da), zum Glück hat das Spiel Cloudunterstützung, damit ich gleich dort weiterspielen kann wo ich war.... obwohl es vielleicht fast besser wäre neu anzufangen. Ich hab' 9 Stunden auf dem Zähler und schon dutzende Gegner getötet und deshalb auch "Chaos" 
Ins Spiel selbst lebt man sich irrsinnig rein, ich konnte mal nach ein paar Stunden spielen nicht mehr einschlafen, weil ich, kaum das ich die Augen zu hatte, in Dishonored herumgelaufen bin... da bin ich fast verrückt geworden


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> ich bin noch beim Runterladen nach dem Crash (6 GB von 11 GB sind schon da), zum Glück hat das Spiel Cloudunterstützung, damit ich gleich dort weiterspielen kann wo ich war.... obwohl es vielleicht fast besser wäre neu anzufangen. Ich hab' 9 Stunden auf dem Zähler und schon dutzende Gegner getötet und deshalb auch "Chaos"
> Ins Spiel selbst lebt man sich irrsinnig rein, ich konnte mal nach ein paar Stunden spielen nicht mehr einschlafen, weil ich, kaum das ich die Augen zu hatte, in Dishonored herumgelaufen bin... da bin ich fast verrückt geworden



Laut Ingametipps gibt es verschiedene Enden, je nachdem welche Chaos-Stufe man erreicht hat. Es hindert dich ja niemand, es erst mit hohem und später nochmal mit niedrigerem Chaos-Wert zu spielen. Mein Vorschlag wäre aber eher: Zuerst mit niedrigem Chaos durchspielen, danach nochmal auf hoch. Meiner Meinung nach verpasst man eine Menge, wenn man sich einfach durchkämpft. Wenn man schleicht, achtet man einfach viel mehr auf die Umgebung, Verstecke, geheime Wege usw. Gerade das macht dieses Spiel so schön in meinen Augen. Tolles Art Design, liebevolles, nicht allzu lineares Leveldesign (und natürlich das sehr atmosphärische Setting, das irgendwo zwischen Fantasy und Dieselpunk angesiedelt ist).

Noch ein Tipp: Schalte in den Optionen die Zielmarkierungen aus. Das sind die schwebenden Symbole, die einen geradewegs zum nächsten Missionsziel leiten. Auch damit verpasst man eine Menge, wenn man sich das Ziel nicht selbst suchen muss. Verirren solltest du dich trotzdem nicht, dafür sind die Levels nicht groß genug.


----------



## Monalye (7. Juli 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Laut Ingametipps gibt es verschiedene Enden, je nachdem welche Chaos-Stufe man erreicht hat. Es hindert dich ja niemand, es erst mit hohem und später nochmal mit niedrigerem Chaos-Wert zu spielen. Mein Vorschlag wäre aber eher: Zuerst mit niedrigem Chaos durchspielen, danach nochmal auf hoch. Meiner Meinung nach verpasst man eine Menge, wenn man sich einfach durchkämpft. Wenn man schleicht, achtet man einfach viel mehr auf die Umgebung, Verstecke, geheime Wege usw. Gerade das macht dieses Spiel so schön in meinen Augen. Tolles Art Design, liebevolles, nicht allzu lineares Leveldesign (und natürlich das sehr atmosphärische Setting, das irgendwo zwischen Fantasy und Dieselpunk angesiedelt ist).
> 
> Noch ein Tipp: Schalte in den Optionen die Zielmarkierungen aus. Das sind die schwebenden Symbole, die einen geradewegs zum nächsten Missionsziel leiten. Auch damit verpasst man eine Menge, wenn man sich das Ziel nicht selbst suchen muss. Verirren solltest du dich trotzdem nicht, dafür sind die Levels nicht groß genug.



Wenn ich diese Markierung wegschalte verlaufe ich mich absolut hoffnungslos, das Problem, das ich nur zum nächsten Ziel durchlaufen würde, hab ich eigentlich nicht, ich drehe in jedem Spiel jede Ecke und jede Kiste auf der Suche nach etwas Brauchbarem um und brauch dafür mindestens doppelt so lange für einen Durchlauf. Aktuell zb. South Park, ich hab 8 Stunden auf der Uhr und bin gerade erst vorhin mit der ersten Quest von Cartman fertig geworden (wo ich 3 Freunde rekrutieren muss). Ich hab' sämtliche Schätze gesucht, war so ziemlich in allen Häusern drinnen wo ich ohne Schlüssel reinkonnte und hab dort alle Laden auf links gedreht 

Bei Dishonored kämpfe ich permanent mit Munitionsmangel, weshalb allein schon deshalb eine ruhigere Spielweise viel besser wäre


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich sollte ich Divinity: Original Sin spielen, aber das ist mir abends zu kompliziert. Hab daher noch mal Knightmare Tower angeworfen 
Hab inzwischen alle Upgrades im Shop und alle Quests erledigt, mir fehlt nur noch der letzte Erfolg: 100.000 Meter Höhe im Survival-Modus erreichen. Das muss doch zu schaffen sein ...


----------



## golani79 (7. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab daher noch mal Knightmare Tower angeworfen
> Hab inzwischen alle Upgrades im Shop und alle Quests erledigt, mir fehlt nur noch der letzte Erfolg: 100.000 Meter Höhe im Survival-Modus erreichen. Das muss doch zu schaffen sein ...



Wie spielt sich das Game denn im SP Modus?
Habs nämlich über PS+ bekommen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich es überhaupt spielen soll.


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wie spielt sich das Game denn im SP Modus?
> Habs nämlich über PS+ bekommen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich es überhaupt spielen soll.



Ich finds super für ne schnelle Partie zwischendurch. Siehe auch:
Knightmare Tower im Test: Wer hoch steigt, fällt tief - und hat Spaß dabei!


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juli 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bin gerade mit *Dishonored* fertig geworden. Wow, was für ein Spiel!



sag ich doch! 

nee, im ernst: vor allem atmosphärisch ist dishonored sicher eines der stärksten spiele aller zeiten!
hoffentlich kommt ein nachfolger...


----------



## golani79 (7. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich finds super für ne schnelle Partie zwischendurch. Siehe auch:
> Knightmare Tower im Test: Wer hoch steigt, fällt tief - und hat Spaß dabei!



uff .. jetzt hab ich das doch mit Towerfall Ascension verwechselt xD

Knightmare Tower sieht aber dem Test nach eigentlich auch ganz spaßig aus - vielleicht purzelt es ja irgendwann auch noch in meinen Einkaufskorb ^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> uff .. jetzt hab ich das doch mit Towerfall Ascension verwechselt xD



Ach sooo 
Das hab ich nicht gespielt. Hab aber gehört, dass der SP-Modus hier nur eine Zugabe ist, bei dem man für die Mehrspieler-Partien trainiert. Es gibt zwar Herausforderungen, aber keine Story oder echte Missionen. Das Spiel ist nunmal komplett auf den lokalen Mehrspielermodus mit Freunden ausgerichtet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube, ich werde wohl auch "Dishonored" unmittelbar nach Beendigung von "Battlefield 3" starten. Die Schwärmerei für dieses Spiel hier kann ich schwer ignorieren.


----------



## PcJuenger (8. Juli 2014)

Habe gerade ein wenig "Legendary" angespielt, da's auf Steam für 79 ct zu haben ist. Ich muss sagen...der Preis ist gerechtfertigt, mehr als Preis dafür hätte ich bereut: Die Story ist hohl, die Charaktere flach, die Gegner langweilig und das Geballer macht keinen wirklichen Spaß ^^


----------



## svd (8. Juli 2014)

Hehe, ja, den Anfang in den Straßen New Yorks fand ich echt vielversprechend, wenn auch schlauchig und voll geskriptet. Aber alleine die Größe der Greife hat die Erwartungen steigen lassen.
Die das Spiel leider nicht erfüllen kann. Du hast immer das Gefühl, eine, auf Teufel komm raus, veröffentlichte Alpha zu spielen. (Was wohl nicht so weit weg von der Wahrheit ist.)


----------



## Gast20180705 (8. Juli 2014)

So mal wieder Warrior Within installiert, allerdings nervt das 4:3 Format ein bischen


----------



## Enisra (8. Juli 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> So mal wieder Warrior Within installiert, allerdings nervt das 4:3 Format ein bischen



nja, wobei da das nervige irgendwo ist, wenn man einen anderen Monitor hat und da durch das 4:3 alles verstellt wird -.-
gibt das irgendein commando wie nointro das man angeben kann dass das Spiel auf Monitor 2 Starten soll?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juli 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> So mal wieder Warrior Within installiert, allerdings nervt das 4:3 Format ein bischen


Wenn man daheim einen großen Moni hat (24 Zoll beispielsweise), ist das eigentlich noch sehr gut zu ertragen. Hab vor kurzem *The Cat Lady* durchgespielt, das Spiel war auch durchgehend im 4:3-Format gehalten. Nach wenigen Minuten Spielzeit sind mir die schwarzen Balken linke wie rechte Seite gar nicht mehr aufgefallen, weil ich zu da zu sehr im Spiel vertieft war.


----------



## Monalye (8. Juli 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Habe gerade ein wenig "Legendary" angespielt, da's auf Steam für 79 ct zu haben ist. Ich muss sagen...der Preis ist gerechtfertigt, mehr als Preis dafür hätte ich bereut: Die Story ist hohl, die Charaktere flach, die Gegner langweilig und das Geballer macht keinen wirklichen Spaß ^^



Mir gefällt Legendary auch gut, allerdings hatte mich bei der letzten Installation genervt, das das Spiel beim Systemstart mitgestartet wurde. Das ließ sich auch unter msconfig nicht ausschalten, weil es in der Autostart-Liste nicht drinnen war.

Ein bekanntes Übel bei diesem Spiel Bei Systemstart startet ein Spiel automatisch - ComputerBase Forum
Ich hab's aber dann letztendlich deinstalliert, weil ich es damals zu dem Zeitpunkt ohnehin nicht weiterspielen wollte, da hatte ich grad meine Fear-Phase


----------



## Gast20180705 (8. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, wobei da das nervige irgendwo ist, wenn man einen anderen Monitor hat und da durch das 4:3 alles verstellt wird -.-
> gibt das irgendein commando wie nointro das man angeben kann dass das Spiel auf Monitor 2 Starten soll?



hab schon geschaut, aber das muss man da über WideWindow lösen. Scheinabr fummelt der NvidiaTreiber auch noch mitrein, weswegen ich die Hardwar.ini noch beabeiten musste.


----------



## EngelEngelchen (10. Juli 2014)

Spiele gerade F.E.A.R. 3


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2014)

Ich breche mit *Battlefield 3* ab. Mir fehlt der Reiz zum Weiterspielen, es packt mich einfach nicht. 

Ich lade jetzt *Dishonored *runter und vertreib mir die Zeit bis dahin mit *Pflanzen gegen Zombies* und *Larry Reloaded*.


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich breche mit *Battlefield 3* ab. Mir fehlt der Reiz zum Weiterspielen, es packt mich einfach nicht.



Bei welcher von den 5h hast du denn abgebrochen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Bei welcher von den 5h hast du denn abgebrochen?


Muss bei Stunde 2,5 gewesen sein. ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mich damals nur wegen einiger Weapon Unlocks durch die Kampagne gequält. Dem MP hab ich 300+ Stunden gewidmet, und die waren es wert.


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Muss bei Stunde 2,5 gewesen sein. ^^



Wars wirklich so schlimm? Ich meine bei 'nem RPG mit 30-50h Spieldauer kann ich verstehen, wenn man es nicht fertig spielt nach 10h, aber so ein 5-6h geskripteter EgoShooter kann man doch echt schnell spielen, vor allem weil Bf3 ja zwar keinen überragenden aber objektiv gesehen völlig okayen SPer hat. Medal of Honor fand ich auch nicht wirklich packend, aber die 5h vergingen ja dann doch sehr schnell.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wars wirklich so schlimm? Ich meine bei 'nem RPG mit 30-50h Spieldauer kann ich verstehen, wenn man es nicht fertig spielt nach 10h, aber so ein 5-6h geskripteter EgoShooter kann man doch echt schnell spielen, vor allem weil Bf3 ja zwar keinen überragenden aber objektiv gesehen völlig okayen SPer hat. Medal of Honor fand ich auch nicht wirklich packend, aber die 5h vergingen ja dann doch sehr schnell.


Mir fehlt es an Spannungsmomenten, an mitreissenden Abschnitten... Ich bin durch* Far Cry 3* wohl einfach zu verwöhnt. 

Aber vielleicht liegt es wohl auch einfach an meine mangelnde Begeisterung für Militär-Shooter.


----------



## Monalye (11. Juli 2014)

Ich fang Dishonored von neuem an, das hat keinen Sinn, ich hab's verhaut , nach 9 Spielstunden hab ich heute den Erfolg "Schurke - Eliminiere 10 ahnungslose Gegner" erreicht, das bin ich falsch angegangen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2014)

Gestern war doch nur Larry angesagt, "PvZ" hatte gestern wieder einen seiner Tage wo es nicht gewillt war zu starten. Mal wieder. [emoji15]

Ich werde aus dem Spiel nicht schlau. Schlimmer als ein kränkelndes Kind...


----------



## golani79 (11. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gestern war doch nur Larry angesagt, "PvZ" hatte gestern wieder einen seiner Tage wo es nicht gewillt war zu starten. Mal wieder. [emoji15]
> 
> Ich werde aus dem Spiel nicht schlau. Schlimmer als ein kränkelndes Kind...



Ich glaub, du behandelst deine Software nicht gut genug - Tapatalk wollte ja auch schon nicht letztens.
Hast wohl keinen "Binären Daumen"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2014)

Ernsteindruck zu *Dishonored*: Stimmig und interessant. Technisch zweischneidig. Animationen und Effekte ganz hübsch, die Texturen schmeicheln in der vorhanden Güte aber nicht gerade das Auge.
Und schon in den ersten Spielminuten schon der ersrte Bug: Mein Begleiter Curnow schafft es erst nach gefühlten zwei Minuten das Boot zu verlassen. 

Egal, solange sich nicht noch mehr Fehler mehren... Hoffe ich. 

Der einzige Schwachpunkt des Spiels den ich schon früh feststellen musste: Corvos Mundfaulheit. Das raubt ein Wenig an Atmosphäre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, du behandelst deine Software nicht gut genug - Tapatalk wollte ja auch schon nicht letztens.
> Hast wohl keinen "Binären Daumen"


Tapa funzt ja wieder, aber PvZ ist eine Dauerzicke.


----------



## Kaisan (11. Juli 2014)

So, habe jetzt endlich die letzte Episode von *The Wolf Among Us *abgeschlossen und muss sagen, dass ich durchaus zufriedengestellt wurde durch das Finale. Hatte die richtige Dramaturgie, so gut wie alle Handlungsstränge wurden beendet und dennoch bleibt Raum für einen möglichen Nachfolger - von mir aus kann es gerne weitergehen, die The Wolf Among Us-Serie ist für mich direkt nach der ersten The Walking Dead-Staffel (Staffel 2 habe ich noch nicht gespielt)  das beste, was Telltale Games je gemacht hat.


----------



## Gismolas (12. Juli 2014)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]*Ich spiele zurzeit viel Infinite Crisis echt zu empfehlen das moba es ist halt noch in der open beta *[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2014)

Bin jetzt mit AC2 durch. Nun steht AC Brotherhood an.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. Juli 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mit AC2 durch. Nun steht AC Brotherhood an.


Da bin ich ca. auf der Hälfte irgendwie hängen geblieben, nachdem ich AC2 mehr oder weniger sauber in einem Rutsch durchgespielt habe  

Wie erwartet liegt The Bureau doch irgendwie rum und wird nur sporadisch weitergespielt. Im Moment hänge ich an *Splinter Cell: Blacklist. 
*Erwartungsgemäß sehr tolles Spiel  Klasse Atmosphäre und richtig fordernd. So muss das sein.

Und auf der XBox spiele ich grad *Gears of War 2*
Joa, mehr vom gleichen - das CoD der Deckungsshooter. Aber wenn man einfach mal hirnlos ballern will ist das recht entspannend. Nutzt dieses Deckungsshooterprinzip jedenfalls besser als The Bureau.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juli 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mit AC2 durch. Nun steht AC Brotherhood an.



bin ich auch grad dran - und an battlefield bad company 2 (mannomann, ich glaub ich bin in einem sp-shooter noch nie so oft gestorben ).


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich fange jetzt mit Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow an. Gestern den ersten Teil abgeschlossen, also da waren doch einige Frustmomente inklusive. Dachte ich spiel den mal eben in ein paar Stunden durch, Pustekuchen, knapp 12 Stunden


----------



## Kaisan (12. Juli 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ich fange jetzt mit Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow an. Gestern den ersten Teil abgeschlossen, also da waren doch einige Frustmomente inklusive. Dachte ich spiel den mal eben in ein paar Stunden durch, Pustekuchen, knapp 12 Stunden



Hach ja, Pandora Tomorrow - ich habe es einmal durchgespielt und danach unzählige Male wieder von neuem begonnen, weil ich einfach nicht die Finger von diesem Spiel lassen kann, obwohl es schon reichlich veraltet ist und sich Blacklist heutzutage meiner Meinung nach weitaus besser spielt. Aber irgendwie hat PT etwas, was mich immer wieder dazu zwingt, es zu installieren und noch einmal reinzuspielen.


----------



## svd (12. Juli 2014)

Wahrscheinlich liebst du es nur, Pandoras Box aufzumachen.


----------



## Kaisan (12. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich liebst du es nur, Pandoras Box aufzumachen.



Na, na, na ... so ein Unmensch bin ich nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Sanador (12. Juli 2014)

Nach den ganzen Unruhen bezüglich Sacred 3, hab ich nun den zweiten Teil wieder einmal angefangen.
So groß wie die Welt in Sacred 2 ist, und das ist sie wahrlich! Doch irgendwie verfliegt der Spielspaß sehr schnell. Das sagt einer, der relativ lange Loki vor ein paar Monaten gespielt hat.
Dann spiele ich eben mal wieder Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow, ich hab aus unerfindlichen Gründen wieder Lust darauf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin ich auch grad dran - und an battlefield bad company 2 (mannomann, ich glaub ich bin in einem sp-shooter noch nie so oft gestorben ).


Schon man BF3 gespielt? So oft wie dort den letzten Speicherstand schnelladen dürfte...  War aber nicht der Grund dass ich es nicht mehr weiterzocke.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ich fange jetzt mit Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow an. Gestern den ersten Teil abgeschlossen, also da waren doch einige Frustmomente inklusive. Dachte ich spiel den mal eben in ein paar Stunden durch, Pustekuchen, knapp 12 Stunden


Ich fand unter den klassischen SCs gerade diesen Teil am besten. Die Levelarchitektur war da noch richtig gut.


----------



## golani79 (12. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schon man BF3 gespielt? So oft wie dort den letzten Speicherstand schnelladen dürfte...  War aber nicht der Grund dass ich es nicht mehr weiterzocke.



Shooternoobs?


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Shooternoobs?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin ganz sicher kein fps-profi, das stimmt. 
aber teilweise  finde ich bfbc2 auch einfach unfair. dieses kanonenboot im dschungel  kann mich unmöglich sehen und trifft mich hinter einem felsen punktgenau  auf die zwölf. na ja... aber kein drama. ansonsten machts durchaus  spaß.

auch die grafik gefällt mir eigentlich noch ziemlich gut.  auch wenn die vegetation im noch 3 jahre älteren crysis (vanilla) doch  um welten besser aussieht. schon krass, was crytek da damals abgeliefert hat. 

und die ein oder andere n64-gedächtnis-textur findet sich in bbfc2 auch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2014)

Daran erkennt man die Konsolenherkunft des Spiels sehr deutlich. Keine einzige Verbesserung an den Texturen. Dafür sind die Licht- und Schatteneffekte sehr ansehnlich.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Juli 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> So groß wie die Welt in Sacred 2 ist, und das ist sie wahrlich! Doch irgendwie verfliegt der Spielspaß sehr schnell.


Die Welt von Sacred 2 ist wirklich toll und definitiv ein Highlight.
Der Rest des Spiels ist dafür aber unglaublich öde. Ich musste mich damals zwingen es durchzuspielen.



golani79 schrieb:


> Shooternoobs?


Ich fand BF3 auch ziemlich einfach, aber so geht es mir mit den meisten Skriptschläuchen.


----------



## Kaisan (14. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schon man BF3 gespielt? So oft wie dort den letzten Speicherstand schnelladen dürfte...  War aber nicht der Grund dass ich es nicht mehr weiterzocke.



BF 3 empfand ich im Singleplayer als eigentlich recht einfach - Bad Company 2 ist da ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Meine Güte, teilweise hat mich das Teil schon richtig aufgeregt. Aber ich glaube ich bin mittlerweile einfach zu alt für Shooter und wurde durch Rollenspiele und Adventures zu gemütlich und faul, als dass ich in heutigen Multiplayer-Shootern noch wirklich Konkurrenz zu den Profis liefern könnte.


----------



## Kwengie (14. Juli 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Die Welt von Sacred 2 ist wirklich toll und definitiv ein Highlight.
> Der Rest des Spiels ist dafür aber unglaublich öde. Ich musste mich damals zwingen es durchzuspielen.


ich habe Sacred 2 im Gegensatz zu Dir sehr gerne gespielt und habe 10 Tage für einen Durchgang -ohne Ice & Blood- gebraucht.
Die Quests habe ich auch alle gemacht, über 500!




> Ich fand BF3 auch ziemlich einfach, aber so geht es mir mit den meisten Skriptschläuchen.


... wenn die doofen QuickTimeEvents nicht wären, denn bestimmt hat meine Tastatur gelitten, wie oft ich auf bestimmte Tasten hämmerte.
Wenn Du so willst, war Battlefield 4 auch relativ einfach.
Im Gegensatz zu Battlefield: Bad Company 2 durchlöcherten meine Begleiter nicht einfach die Luft oder vergeudeten die Munition.


----------



## svd (14. Juli 2014)

Bei den QTEs in BF3 hat mich vor allem genervt, dass ihre Tastaturbelegungen teilweise scheinbar fix vorgegeben sind und deine Einstellungen
überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt werden. Als Linkshänder überaus lästig.


----------



## Monalye (16. Juli 2014)

Ich hab' gerade gesehen, das es bei Steam eine Sonderaktion gibt auf alle Spiele, die in Paris entwickelt wurden... dazu gehört auch "How to Survive". Ich hör so viel von dem Spiel, hab mich bisher aber nie drübergetraut, mich schreckt ein wenig der Metascore. Hat von euch jemand das Spiel und kann sagen ob es gut ist? Es gibts noch für 28 h um 50 %


----------



## golani79 (16. Juli 2014)

Hm .. es ist ganz nett .. habs aber auch nur 4-5 Stunden gespielt, dann hat mich die Motivation verlassen, weils irgndwie keine wirkliche Herausforderung ist.
Nahrung / Getränke findet man in Hülle und Fülle und so verkommt der Survivalaspekt im Bezug auf Versorgung zur Farce und nervt fast ein wenig - einzig und allein den Gegnerhorden muss man sich halt stellen, wobei es hier schon ab und zu auch brenzlige Situationen gibt.

Insgesamt wie schon erwähnt, ganz nett, aber eben meiner Meinung nach nix, was länger begeistern kann.


----------



## Lukecheater (16. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hm .. es ist ganz nett .. habs aber auch nur 4-5 Stunden gespielt, dann hat mich die Motivation verlassen, weils irgndwie keine wirkliche Herausforderung ist.
> Nahrung / Getränke findet man in Hülle und Fülle und so verkommt der Survivalaspekt im Bezug auf Versorgung zur Farce und nervt fast ein wenig - einzig und allein den Gegnerhorden muss man sich halt stellen, wobei es hier schon ab und zu auch brenzlige Situationen gibt.
> 
> Insgesamt wie schon erwähnt, ganz nett, aber eben meiner Meinung nach nix, was länger begeistern kann.



Hört sich für mich nach einem Spiel für Monalye an


----------



## Monalye (16. Juli 2014)

Stimmt, zum halben Preis um 6,99 kann nicht viel verhaut sein. Gibt es da nicht verschiedene Modus, wo man zb. weniger findet? Auf Steam steht:  "Spiele den Schwierigkeitsgrad "Ironman", wenn du ein echtes Hardcore-Spielerlebnis suchst." Man kann sich also auch quälen, wenn man mehr Herausforderung sucht 
Wieviele GB sind dafür runterzuladen? Ich muss dieses Monat schon auf das Volumen achten.


----------



## golani79 (16. Juli 2014)

Braucht ~4.8GB an Festplattenspeicher.


----------



## Monalye (16. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Braucht ~4.8GB an Festplattenspeicher.



Danke


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2014)

Zu "Dishonored":
Macht soweit Laune, ist aber verhältnismäßig schwer, wenn man es auf absolutem Stealth-Wege versucht. Brauch da noch etwas Übung. Vor allem fällt es schon schwer Feinde aus der Ferne auch als Solche zu erkennen, wenn man zu später Stunde unterwegs ist.

Parallel werde ich die Tage mein Amazon-Testexemplar von "Gone Home" ausprobieren. So ein Exploration-Adventure hatte ich bis dato noch nie angerührt... [emoji54]


----------



## Lightbringer667 (16. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zu "Dishonored":
> Macht soweit Laune, ist aber verhältnismäßig schwer, wenn man es auf absolutem Stealth-Wege versucht. Brauch da noch etwas Übung. Vor allem fällt es schon schwer Feinde aus der Ferne auch als Solche zu erkennen, wenn man zu später Stunde unterwegs ist.
> 
> Parallel werde ich die Tage mein Amazon-Testexemplar von "Gone Home" ausprobieren. So ein Exploration-Adventure hatte ich bis dato noch nie angerührt... [emoji54]


Ich fand das Spiel als stealth Spiel sogar fast zu einfach. Der teleport hilft da ungemein. Klar, manche Situationen sind etwas knifflige, aber nix was man nicht nach ein paar versuchen locker schaft  die einzige etwas haarige Mission ist die auf der Party in dem Herrenhaus


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich fand das Spiel als stealth Spiel sogar fast zu einfach. Der teleport hilft da ungemein. Klar, manche Situationen sind etwas knifflige, aber nix was man nicht nach ein paar versuchen locker schaft  die einzige etwas haarige Mission ist die auf der Party in dem Herrenhaus


Eigentlich versuche ich den Teleport nur im Notfall zu nutzen. Ich mag die "altmodische" Art lieber.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich versuche ich den Teleport nur im Notfall zu nutzen. Ich mag die "altmodische" Art lieber.



Ohne wirst du später aber nicht weit kommen, da die Zeitfenster teilweise zu klein sind, um zu Fuß zum Gegner zu kommen diesen zu erledigen und dich und den bewusstlosen Gegner danach wieder zu verstecken, bevor der nächste Gegner um die Ecke kommt. Auch das Leveldesign ist später teilweise sehr vertikal und du verpasst einiges, wenn du nicht die Dächer absuchst bzw. musst das tun, wenn du nicht gerade durch den Haupteingang stürmen willst.

Die Magie hat mich in dem Spiel nie gestört, aber ich hab halt nur die nicht tödlichen Fähigkeiten benutzt und bin damit auf "schwer" ganz gut durch's Spiel gekommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2014)

Nach 1 1/2 Stunden *Gone Home*:
Ein sehr... Spezielles Spiel. Einerseits entspannend, andererseits durch das Aufpicken und Suchen nach Gegenständen und Notizen auch recht spannend.
Fest steht aber: Das Haus braucht dringend einen Hausputz. Die ganze Familie ist ein richtiger Sauhaufen.


----------



## Monalye (18. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zu "Dishonored":
> Macht soweit Laune, ist aber verhältnismäßig schwer, wenn man es auf absolutem Stealth-Wege versucht. Brauch da noch etwas Übung. Vor allem fällt es schon schwer Feinde aus der Ferne auch als Solche zu erkennen, wenn man zu später Stunde unterwegs ist.



Stimmt, genau das ist auch mein Problem, dazu kommt, das man (oder halt ich) kaum Munition findet, ich wäre dankbar für ein paar mehr Armbrust-Pfeile. Ich finde im Heimatort nur den Typen der Verbesserungen machen kann, suche im Augenblick grad alles danach ab, aber ich finde keinen Laden, in dem ich Munition kaufen könnte. Ich mag gar nicht die nächste Mission beginnen, mit dem Wissen, das die Taschen leer sind 

Übrigens, Dishonored gibt es dieses Wochenende echt schon kriminell günstig, normales Spiel 75 % billiger, Goty 66 % billiger. Ich hab das Game erst etwa 2 Monate und für die Goty mal eben so 29.90 hingelegt


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. Juli 2014)

Gerade Episode 3 von The Walking Dead: Season 2 beendet. Brillantes Ende, mehr sag ich nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Übrigens, Dishonored gibt es dieses Wochenende echt schon kriminell günstig, normales Spiel 75 % billiger, Goty 66 % billiger. Ich hab das Game erst etwa 2 Monate und für die Goty mal eben so 29.90 hingelegt


Beim Summer Sale war es noch günstiger. Keine 4 Euro.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gerade Episode 3 von The Walking Dead: Season 2 beendet. Brillantes Ende, mehr sag ich nicht


Wohl eher ein brillanter Cliffhanger, nicht?!


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. Juli 2014)

Ja und? Ist schließlich ein Episodenspiel. Wäre ja seltsam, wenn nach der Hälfte schon alles in trockenen Tüchern wäre ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2014)

HUCH!!! Ich bin mit *GONE HOME* schon fertig?! Nach knapp 2 Stunden?

War zwar gar nicht darauf vorbereitet, aber gut, ist halt so wie es ist.

Fazit:
Eine erfrischende Indie-Idee mit gutem Storytelling. Hat mir gefallen.


----------



## Sanador (18. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mir neulich für umgerechnet 20 Euro die SimCity Plus Edition gekauft und hab nun eine Spielzeit von rund 8 Stunden.
Bis jetzt gefällt es mir richtig gut! 
Das Interface ist gut gelungen, man hat mit wenigen Klicks alle wichtigen Informationen. Auch das Zukunftsszenario spricht mich an, erinnert ein wenig an Blade Runner.
Nur die Karten hätten größer sein können.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2014)

ich glaube dann bist ja in 2 Stunden durch


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte Bioshock Infinite Seebestattung 1 & 2 durchgespielt. War wie immer ganz gut, wenn auch die ganze Geschichte manchmal etwas verwirrend ist. Dafür hab ich dann ein wenig in der Bioshock Wiki nachgelesen, da wird einem so manches klarer.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Juli 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Stimmt, genau das ist auch mein Problem, dazu kommt, das man (oder halt ich) kaum Munition findet, ich wäre dankbar für ein paar mehr Armbrust-Pfeile. Ich finde im Heimatort nur den Typen der Verbesserungen machen kann, suche im Augenblick grad alles danach ab, aber ich finde keinen Laden, in dem ich Munition kaufen könnte. Ich mag gar nicht die nächste Mission beginnen, mit dem Wissen, das die Taschen leer sind



Öh, der Typ, der in seiner Werkstatt die Verbesserungen verkauft, hat doch auch Munition und Heiltränke etc. im Angebot, oder habe ich das nun komplett falsch in Erinnerung?


----------



## Monalye (18. Juli 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Öh, der Typ, der in seiner Werkstatt die Verbesserungen verkauft, hat doch auch Munition und Heiltränke etc. im Angebot, oder habe ich das nun komplett falsch in Erinnerung?



Hm... ich hab' den durchsucht und weil ich nix gefunden hab' hab ich danach noch den ganzen Ort abgesucht. Das interessiert mich aber jetzt, jetzt start ich das Game und guck nach 

Update: Richtig, unter "Gekauftes" kann ich die Munitionsarten wieder auffüllen, darauf hab ich nie geklickt, weil da "Gekauftes" drüberstand, was ich so verstand, das ich das bereits gekauft hatte. Etwas verwirrend , vielen Dank für den Hinweiß, nun mach ich mich an einen Großeinkauf *freu*


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Juli 2014)

Sehr gut. Dachte kurz, ich hätte das mit Thief verwechselt. [emoji3]

Nun macht das Spiel vielleicht auch ein bissl mehr Spaß. [emoji6]


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Juli 2014)

Hab jetzt auch die dritte Episode von The Wolf Among Us beendet. Ist in meinen Augen weiterhin nicht so stark wie The Walking Dead (egal welche Staffel). Aber allemal unterhaltsam.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2014)

ich hab (endlich mal) ToThe Moon angefangen
Allerdings, ein Punkt nervt mich schon: Die Musik ist so verdammt laut das ich den Regler von 25 auf 4 runterdrehen muss. Haben so RPG-Maker Spiele keine Soundoptionen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2014)

Werde wohl heute wieder 1-2 Stunden "Dishonored" zocken. Die erste Mission habe ich fast ohne Blutvergießen gemeistert. Aber von der vielfach umschwärmten offenen Welt merke ich bis jetzt nichts.
Kann man überhaupt in bereits getretene Orte zurückkehren und unerledigte Sekundärziele nachträglich erfüllen? Wenn nicht, wäre das ganz großer Crap. :-l


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Werde wohl heute wieder 1-2 Stunden "Dishonored" zocken. Die erste Mission habe ich fast ohne Blutvergießen gemeistert. Aber von der vielfach umschwärmten offenen Welt merke ich bis jetzt nichts.
> Kann man überhaupt in bereits getretene Orte zurückkehren und unerledigte Sekundärziele nachträglich erfüllen? Wenn nicht, wäre das ganz großer Crap. :-l



Offene Welt? Wüsste nicht, dass die jemals in Verbindung mit Dishonored erwähnt worden wäre. Außer vielleicht in diesem Satz: "Dishonored hat keine offene Welt." Was es aber sehr wohl hat, ist ein sehr offenes Leveldesign mit vielen möglichen Routen. Ich nehme mal an, da hast du was durcheinander gebracht.
Wenn ein Level abgeschlossen ist, kommst du nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Offene Welt? Wüsste nicht, dass die jemals in Verbindung mit Dishonored erwähnt worden wäre. Außer vielleicht in diesem Satz: "Dishonored hat keine offene Welt."



LOL.

Danke, ich musste eben breit grinsen.


----------



## Monalye (22. Juli 2014)

Mich hat völlig unerwartet wieder der Torchlight II Virus gepackt. Nachdem ich gestern zum 20. Mal die MuhMuh-Bosse in South Park nicht geschafft hab und das Spiel genervt geschlossen hab, habe ich meine installierten Steam-Spiele mal durchgesehen, auf der Suche nach etwas, was ich nicht dauernd spiele, wenn ich zwischendurch was spiele  (also Fear2 )
Ich hab', vorerst völlig unmotiviert, einfach mal TL II geöffnet und bin dann tatsächlich bis in die Nacht daran hängen geblieben. Ich hab' sogar eine Creeper-Höhle gefunden, die ich beim ersten Mal spielen nicht gesehen hab. (Ich hab' TL II zwei Mal, einmal kaufte ich eine Retail die nicht auf Steam installiert wird und später bekam ich die Steam-Version von meinem MultigamingClan als Weihnachtsgeschenk. Meine Version hab ich damals bis Level 100 gespielt, an der Steam-Version arbeite ich gerade auf Level 46  )

Ich mach mir jetzt ein paar gemütliche Stunden mit TL II, hoffentlich find ich bei der Steam-Version endlich auch mal legendäre Waffen, beim ersten Mal spieln hatte ich 6 Waffen gefunden, die ich teilweise verschenkt habe, weil ich die Chars nicht gespielt habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Offene Welt? Wüsste nicht, dass die jemals in Verbindung mit Dishonored erwähnt worden wäre. Außer vielleicht in diesem Satz: "Dishonored hat keine offene Welt." Was es aber sehr wohl hat, ist ein sehr offenes Leveldesign mit vielen möglichen Routen. Ich nehme mal an, da hast du was durcheinander gebracht.
> Wenn ein Level abgeschlossen ist, kommst du nicht mehr zurück.


War nicht auf euch bezogen, so einzelne Stimmen von Spielern haben mir dieses Märchen aufgetischt. Könnte und wollte ich ohnehin nicht so recht glauben.

Aber Danke, damit bestätigt sich mein Eindruck.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juli 2014)

bin gestern mit der *bbfc2*-kampagne fertig geworden.
joah, was soll ich dazu groß sagen? ganz nett, aber nun wirklich nix besonderes. spaß gemacht hats trotzdem.
kann man für 2,50 mal spielen. für viel mehr aber auch eigentlich schon wieder nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Juli 2014)

Gerade die vierte Episode von *The Walking Dead: Season Two* durchgespielt.
Irgendwie fehlen mir die Worte. Harter Tobak.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Gerade die vierte Episode von *The Walking Dead: Season Two* durchgespielt.
> Irgendwie fehlen mir die Worte. Harter Tobak.



Bin grade am überlegen, ob ichs mir kaufen soll. 
Ist gar nicht lange her, da war es beim Summer Sale noch billiger als jetzt gerade, aber irgendwie hab ich im Moment tierisch Lust auf das Spiel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juli 2014)

Bei meiner gestrigen "Dishonored"-Session hatte ich einen unerwarteten Schockmoment.

Ohne Vorwarnung wurde ich gestern von vier schwarz-vermumten Attentätern auf dem Weg zum Kunsthändler-Haus angegriffen. Wer hat denn DIE denn entsandt???

So langsam werde ich doch warm mit dem Titel, spielt sich aber nicht ganz so brillant wie "Deux Ex:Human Revolution".


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Juli 2014)

Hmpf, Episode 4 von The Wolf Among Us war bislang der schwächste Teil. Nix passiert und selbst der Cliffhanger ist kaum der Rede wert


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hmpf, Episode 4 von The Wolf Among Us war bislang der schwächste Teil. Nix passiert und selbst der Cliffhanger ist kaum der Rede wert



Episode 5 entschädigt zum Glück für die schwache vierte.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Juli 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Episode 5 entschädigt zum Glück für die schwache vierte.



Na ja, also besser als die vierte war sie schon, aber irgendwie habe ich mir dann doch mehr erwartet. 


Spoiler



Die ganze Mordgeschichte endete sehr unspektakulär. Da wird der Mörder einfach nach zwei Minuten enthüllt ohne jedes Brimborium - was soll das? Wenn ich daran denke, wie ich in Episode 1 gerätselt habe: Wer bringt wohl diese Frauen auf derart bestialische Weise um und warum? Und dann endet es derart dämlich ...
Als Vivian der Kopf abfiel, weil sie an ihrem Halsschleifchen gezogen hat, musste ich unwillkürlich lachen. Auch das Ende fand ich sehr enttäuschend und mit vielen offenen Fragen - hoffentlich kommt da wirklich noch eine zweite Staffel. Derzeit sieht es ja eher so aus, als wäre Telltale fertig mit der Serie (man beachte, dass die Entwickler nirgends mehr von "Season 1" sprechen).
Insgesamt hat mir Walking Dead weitaus besser gefallen. Bei The Wolf Among Us gab es zwischendurch zu viele Hänger: Episode 1 hat Lust auf mehr gemacht, Episode 2 hat dann leider den großen Cliffhanger entwertet, Episode 3 war vom Tempo her ideal, Episode 4 hätte man sich bis auf den Kampf am Ende komplett sparen können und Episode 5 fühlt sich viel zu kurz an mit einem unbefriedigenden Ende.

Ach ja: Der Crooked Man taugt als Bösewicht ja mal überhaupt nicht. Absolut lächerlich, wie er in die letzte Episode hinein gequetscht wurde.


----------



## Kaisan (23. Juli 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Na ja, also besser als die vierte war sie schon, aber irgendwie habe ich mir dann doch mehr erwartet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ich fand das Ende auch ein wenig wirr, schnell und leicht unspektakulär. Dennoch war es meiner Meinung nach immer noch ein würdiger Abschluss einer sehr guten Adventure-Serie - die Story mag den einen oder anderen Ausrutscher haben, einige Stellen ziehen sich. Aber letztendlich spricht mich das exotische Setting in Verbund mit der herrlich dichten, leicht an den Film Noir angelehnten Atmosphäre zu sehr an, als das ich The Wolf Among Us als mittelmäßig oder gar schlecht bezeichnen könnte. Auch wenn mich, zugegeben, The Walking Dead auch mehr gepackt hat - beide Spiele werden bei mir aber auf jeden Fall in positiver Erinnerung bleiben. Und ich hoffe sehnlichst auf eine zweite The Wolf Among Us-Season.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Juli 2014)

Ist mir immer ein Rätsel, was alle an diesen "Spielen" finden. Das sind interaktive Quicktime-Filmchen mit mieser Grafik (kann auch das Cel-Shading nicht übertünchen) und ein paar Stellen, auf die man klicken muss - meistens ebenfalls unter Zeidruck. Konnte den Hype nicht nachvollziehen. Da guck ich lieber gleich ne Serie.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist mir immer ein Rätsel, was alle an diesen "Spielen" finden



Story, Figuren, Setting, Entscheidungen?
Ich weiß eher nicht warum man das so offensichtliche nicht sehen kann


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Juli 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist mir immer ein Rätsel, was alle an diesen "Spielen" finden. Das sind interaktive Quicktime-Filmchen mit mieser Grafik (kann auch das Cel-Shading nicht übertünchen) und ein paar Stellen, auf die man klicken muss - meistens ebenfalls unter Zeidruck. Konnte den Hype nicht nachvollziehen. Da guck ich lieber gleich ne Serie.



Warum "Spiel"? Es gibt doch ganz viele Arten von Spielen. Hier hast du halt wenig Bewegungsfreiheit zu gunsten einer packenden Story und der Möglichkeit den Verlauf der Serie selbst zu bestimmen. Ich fand The Walking Dead zuerst auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber dann hats mich recht schnell gepackt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Story, Figuren, Setting, Entscheidungen?
> Ich weiß eher nicht warum man das so offensichtliche nicht sehen kann



Vielleicht weil das "offensichtliche" in absolut nervige Spielmechaniken gepackt wurde? Aber ich wusste eh, dass ich damit recht alleine stehe. Das juckt mich aber nicht. Ich finde z.b. Borderlands grandios, von dem ich weiß dass manche es auch zu stupide finden würden.


----------



## legion333 (23. Juli 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil das "offensichtliche" in absolut nervige Spielmechaniken gepackt wurde? Aber ich wusste eh, dass ich damit recht alleine stehe. Das juckt mich aber nicht. Ich finde z.b. Borderlands grandios, von dem ich weiß dass manche es auch zu stupide finden würden.



Ich muss dir da allerdings zustimmen. MMn sollte ein Spiel in erster Linie durch das Gameplay überzeugen, die beste Story nützt nichts wenn es keinen Spaß macht das Spiel zu spielen.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juli 2014)

Ich bin derzeit auch mit *The Wolf Among Us* beschäftigt (hab's mir letztens gegönnt, als die letzte Episode rausgekommen ist). Aber irgendwie will der Funke da nicht so überspringen wie in The Walking Dead Season 1. Die Story ist gut, Präsentation auch, Atmosphäre ist auch nett ... aber irgendwie finde ich die Charaktere zu schwach. In The Walking Dead waren es vor allem die glaubwürdigen Charaktere, die mich motiviert haben. Alle waren grandios geschrieben und gespielt, bei The Wolf Among Us fühlen sich die Charaktere dagegen an wie eine Sammlung an Easter Eggs aus verschiedenen Märchen-Universen.

Was die Qualität als Spiel angeht: Ich sehe The Walking Dead und The Wolf Among Us nicht als Spiel. Rein vom Gameplay her sind beide in meinen Augen ohnehin ziemlich mies, aber darum geht es mir in diesem Fall nicht. Es sind Interaktive Filme bzw. Serien, in denen ich auf unterschiedliche Weise aus Sicht des Hauptcharakters Einfluss nehmen kann. Ich find's ok, würde mir von Telltale aber auch irgendwann mal wieder ein RICHTIGES Point & Click Adventure wünschen, wie z. B. die Sam & Max Seasons oder Tales of Monkey Island.

Wenn ich damit fertig bin, werde ich wahrscheinlich *Red Faction 1* spielen, das ich mir beim GOG Summer Sale gegönnt habe. Hab soviel Gutes über das Spiel gehört, da muss ja irgendwas dran sein.

Außerdem juckt es mich gerade, den Lotus 98T (bis zu 1.300 Turbo PS starker Formel 1 Rennwagen aus den 80ern) in *Assetto Corsa* zu testen, aber ich werde mich zusammenreißen und auf's Oculus Rift DK2 warten (das hoffentlich bald endlich verschickt wird). Mit so einem kranken Wagen will ich keine halben Sachen machen, den will ich gleich RICHTIG erleben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Juli 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Außerdem juckt es mich gerade, den Lotus 98T (bis zu 1.300 Turbo PS starker Formel 1 Rennwagen aus den 80ern) in *Assetto Corsa* zu testen.



Hab ich schon hinter mir, mit Lenkrad. Ist, als ob man mit dem Arsch auf ner V2-Rakete hockt 



> Was die Qualität als Spiel angeht: Ich sehe The Walking Dead und The Wolf Among Us nicht als Spiel. Rein vom Gameplay her sind beide in meinen Augen ohnehin ziemlich mies, aber darum geht es mir in diesem Fall nicht. Es sind Interaktive Filme bzw. Serien, in denen ich auf unterschiedliche Weise aus Sicht des Hauptcharakters Einfluss nehmen kann.



Mit der Bezeichnung könnt ich leben^^


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Juli 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hab ich schon hinter mir, mit Lenkrad. Ist, als ob man mit dem Arsch auf ner V2-Rakete hockt



Ja, darauf hoffe ich. Alles andere wäre eine Enttäuschung


----------



## Kaisan (24. Juli 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wenn ich damit fertig bin, werde ich wahrscheinlich *Red Faction 1* spielen, das ich mir beim GOG Summer Sale gegönnt habe. Hab soviel Gutes über das Spiel gehört, da muss ja irgendwas dran sein.



Red Faction 1 habe ich erst Jahre nach Reales gespielt (zu einer Zeit, als das Teil schon mehr als angestaubt war), und ich war damals von Anfang an begeistert von dem Spiel. Hat zwar nicht den größten Tiefgang, ist aber dennoch in Sachen Gameplay super.

Apropos Gameplay: Da schneidet The Wolf Among Us und auch The Walking Dead natürlich schlecht ab - das gleicht vielmehr einer seichten Collage an Quick-Time-Events und Dialogen unter Zeitdruck. Und auch ich stelle das Gameplay eigentlich über die Story (die bei mir aber direkt danach folgt). The Wolf Among Us sehe ich auch nicht unbedingt als vollwertiges Spiel an (obwohl es mittlerweile sowieso schwer ist, zu entscheiden, ob es sich um ein Spiel handelt oder nicht), sondern vielmehr als interaktive Serie. Und als solche macht es seine Sache in meinen Augen sehr gut.


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist mir immer ein Rätsel, was alle an diesen "Spielen" finden. Das sind interaktive Quicktime-Filmchen *mit mieser Grafik* (kann auch das Cel-Shading nicht übertünchen) und ein paar Stellen, auf die man klicken muss - meistens ebenfalls unter Zeidruck. Konnte den Hype nicht nachvollziehen. Da guck ich lieber gleich ne Serie.



Wieso werden Grafikstile, die einem nicht gefallen, eigentlich immer wieder als miese / schlechte Grafik bezeichnet? Das werde ich nie verstehen - war bei Diablo 3 auch schon so.
Dabei gibt es handwerklich nun wirklich nichts daran auszusetzen.


Zum Spiel selbst, kann ich nur sagen, dass sehr gutes Storytelling und interessant ausgearbeitete Charaktere, doch über das eher maue Gameplay hinwegsehen lassen.
Wobei aber wohl eh von vornherein klar war, dass diese Spiele nicht vor lauter Gameplay strotzen werden, sondern eher durch die Story herausstechen. 
Ich persönlich hab nichts dagegen und finde The Walking Dead sehr gut gelungen - vor allem als Fan der Serie, wird mir hier eine zusätzliche Geschichte von höchster Qualität geboten.


----------



## Taiwez (24. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mir gestern Abend spontan mal wieder Torchlight 2 runtergeladen ( ja Monalye, du bist daran schuld ) und schau mal das ich da jetzt wieder richtig einsteige. Ich habe da sogar schon recht viele Charaktere gehabt, ich kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern, dass ich dieses Spiel scheinbar schon länger gespielt hab..


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2014)

Taiwez schrieb:


> [...] ich kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern, dass ich dieses Spiel scheinbar schon länger gespielt hab..



Stellt sich die Frage, ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist ^^ 

Torchlight 2 hat mir kurzfristig Spaß gemacht - habs mit nem Kumpel durchgespielt im Coop.
Aber Diablo hat bei mir dann doch die Nase vorn. Vor allem auch, was die Langzeitmotivation betrifft.


----------



## Taiwez (24. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage, ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist ^^



Eigentlich eher ungewöhnlich, weil ich, und das sieht man grade bei Steam, meistens nicht lange bei einem Spiel bleibe.

Ach, die Zeit, die ich in Diablo 3 verbracht habe, will ich lieber gar nicht wissen, da sind schon einige Nächte locker drauf gegangen. 

Ich hab da letztens noch mal reingeschaut, es droppen ja jetzt Legendarys und Setteile am laufenden Band, seit die Dropchance um 100%(?) erhöht wurde. Hatte was, aber alleine macht mir sowas nie Spaß.

Was ich auch noch gut fand, war Path of Exile, ich liebe Skilltrees, und in PoE waren die, nunja, gigantisch ?!


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2014)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich hab da letztens noch mal reingeschaut, es droppen ja jetzt Legendarys und Setteile am laufenden Band, seit die Dropchance um 100%(?) erhöht wurde. Hatte was, aber alleine macht mir sowas nie Spaß.



Stimmt - alleine sind solche Spiele eher nicht so toll.
Zock es eigentlich immer mit meinem Bruder oder mit Freunden - wenn von denen niemand da ist, joine ich auch ab und zu ein öffentliches Spiel. Da trifft man teilweise auch recht nette Leute.


----------



## Gast20180705 (25. Juli 2014)

Mal wieder ausgiebigst X-Wing vs Tie-Fighter. Ich liebe die letzte Rebellen Mission (ab 2:14)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKLxUwMN4qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juli 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Mal wieder ausgiebigst X-Wing vs Tie-Fighter. Ich liebe die letzte Rebellen Mission (ab 2:14)
> 
> Star Wars: X-Wing vs TIE Fighter Balance of Power: Rebel Cutscenes German - YouTube



Argh, verdammt! Warum kriegt Steam es hin, diverse Lucas Arts Adventures, die Jedi Knight Reihe und die KotoR-Reihe bei Steam anzubieten, aber im ganzen verdammten Internet gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die X-Wing Reihe zu kaufen? Ich muss diese Spiele unbedingt wieder spielen, da helfen auch kein Star Citizen, Elite Dangerous, Wings of Saint Nazaire usw.


----------



## golani79 (25. Juli 2014)

Hach, das waren noch Zeiten - mit Maus und Tastatur durchgekämpft bei X-Wing und Tie Fighter.

Die letzten Missionen waren teilweise schon sehr zäh dann ^^


----------



## svd (25. Juli 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Argh, verdammt! Warum kriegt Steam es hin, diverse Lucas Arts Adventures, die Jedi Knight Reihe und die KotoR-Reihe bei Steam anzubieten, aber im ganzen verdammten Internet gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die X-Wing Reihe zu kaufen? Ich muss diese Spiele unbedingt wieder spielen, da helfen auch kein Star Citizen, Elite Dangerous, Wings of Saint Nazaire usw.



Da bist du fast besser daran, die gebrauchten DOS Versionen zu kaufen. Sind, dank iMUSE(tm) eh die coolere Wahl und dank der DOSBox am einfachsten zu installieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Da bist du fast besser daran, die gebrauchten DOS Versionen zu kaufen. Sind, dank iMUSE(tm) eh die coolere Wahl und dank der DOSBox am einfachsten zu installieren.



Die CDs von Tie Fighter und X-Wing Alliance liegen hier noch im Regal irgendwo. Die müssten funktionieren, aber da fehlt dann halt der Imuse Soundtrack. Außerdem fehlt mir das komplette X-Wing inkl. Imperial Pursuit und B-Wing. Und auch wenn X-Wing von der ganzen Reihe mit Abstand das schwerste und am "schlechtesten" ausbalancierte Spiel war, was das Missionsdesign angeht, hab ich da am meisten Lust drauf.

Gebrauchte Disketten kaufe ich nicht, erstens ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass die unter den Jahren mehr gelitten haben, als es CDs/DVDs tun, zweitens hab ich kein Laufwerk mehr dafür.


----------



## Gast20180705 (25. Juli 2014)

Das größte Hindernis wird bei den je nachdem das Alter sein. Ich habe die Sammelversionen, die für Windows 95 optimiert sind, deren Crux es aber ist, dass sie nen 16 Bit Installer benutzen.

Mit dem seiner Anleitung konnte ich, das dann wieder zum Laufen bringen: X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter v1.1.4 (CD1) MSI Setup

B-Wing ist zwar mit Dos-Box spielbar, allerdings speichert der dann keine Spielstände. (Zumindest hab ichs nicht geschafft)


----------



## Kaisan (27. Juli 2014)

Habe heute mit *Unrest *angfangen, welches ich damals auf Kickstarter unterstützt habe. Und was soll ich sagen? Ein sehr Story- und Charakter-intensives Rollenspiel, welches schon fast in die Richtung Adventure geht und sich klar auf die Interaktion zwischen Spieler und Charakteren fokussiert. Das sorgt für viele Dialoge, die, soweit ich es beurteilen kann, gut geschrieben sind und neben dem exotischen, orientalischen Setting für ordentlich Atmosphäre sorgen. Zudem scheinen sich die Dialoge wirklich intensiv auf das Spielgeschehen auszuwirken, auch wenn sich die Konsequenzen erst im späteren Spielverlauf erst richtig erfahren lassen. Mein Ersteindruck ist auf jeden Fall positiv.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Juli 2014)

Da landet man mal wieder bei Scott Manley auf dem Youtubekanal und kriegt gleich wieder Lust auf eine Runde *Kerbal Space Program*. Im Moment macht mir vor allem das Bauen von Flugzeugen Spaß. Schade nur, dass es von Version zu Version schwieriger wird, die B9 Aerospace Mod (viele verschiedene Bauteile für Flugzeuge) zum Laufen zu bringen. Wirkliche Alternativen gibt es da leider nicht (zumindest kenne ich keine).




RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Das größte Hindernis wird bei den je nachdem das Alter sein. Ich habe die Sammelversionen, die für Windows 95 optimiert sind, deren Crux es aber ist, dass sie nen 16 Bit Installer benutzen.
> 
> Mit dem seiner Anleitung konnte ich, das dann wieder zum Laufen bringen: X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter v1.1.4 (CD1) MSI Setup
> 
> B-Wing ist zwar mit Dos-Box spielbar, allerdings speichert der dann keine Spielstände. (Zumindest hab ichs nicht geschafft)



Dos Spiele sind leider tatsächlich in der Regel deutlich unkomplizierter auf modernen Systemen zum Laufen zu bringen, als Windows 95/98 Spiele. Ich denke, ich werde einfach abwarten, ob da irgendwann nochmal eine GOG/Steam Version kommt, die für moderne Systeme optimiert wurde.


----------



## Sanador (28. Juli 2014)

Dank des Humble Bundle hab ich mir nun den  Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut geholt und musste recht schnell feststellen, dass das Spiel von der WiiU mies portiert wurde.
Als Nvidia Nutzer muss man die ohnehin auf offline gestellte Intel-Grafikkarte im Gerätemanager erst völlig deaktivieren, damit das Spiel überhaupt startet, die TXAA-Funktion wurde ersatzlos gestrichen und der charmante Gelb-Filter ist auch weg...ach ja, ab und zu stürzt das Spiel auch noch ab!
Ich bin einfach nur geschockt, wie schlecht aus technischer Sicht der "Director's Cut" ist.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2014)

der Gelbfilter wurde deswegen rausgenommen, weil die so rumgejammert wurde


----------



## Sanador (28. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> der Gelbfilter wurde deswegen rausgenommen, weil die so rumgejammert wurde


Ist das so? Man hätte zumindest eine Option in den Spieleinstellungen implementieren können.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ist das so? Man hätte zumindest eine Option in den Spieleinstellungen implementieren können.



vielleicht gibt´s ja so eine Reverse Mod wie die die beim Normalen Spiel den entfernt hat


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juli 2014)

Der ist echt komplett raus? Dann muss ich das auch mal spielen. Hab bisher nur Deus Ex Human Revolution ohne Director's Cut durchgespielt. Mich persönlich hat dieser Gelbfilter allerdings nie wirklich gestört.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der ist echt komplett raus? Dann muss ich das auch mal spielen. Hab bisher nur Deus Ex Human Revolution ohne Director's Cut durchgespielt. Mich persönlich hat dieser Gelbfilter allerdings nie wirklich gestört.



ja, wobei ich jetzt nicht finde das es mies aussieht und nja, es lohnt sich schon das durchzuspielen, allerdings sollte man es schon etwas vergessen haben damit man sich nicht ausbremst


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, wobei ich jetzt nicht finde das es mies aussieht und nja, es lohnt sich schon das durchzuspielen, allerdings sollte man es schon etwas vergessen haben damit man sich nicht ausbremst


Darum muss ich noch mindestens ein Jahr warten.


----------



## golani79 (29. Juli 2014)

Habe gestern mit Dishonored angefangen - gefällt mir recht gut bisher.
Vor allem finde ich es gut, dass es so viele Möglichkeiten gibt, wie man an die verschiedenen Aufgaben lösen kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Habe gestern mit Dishonored angefangen - gefällt mir recht gut bisher.
> Vor allem finde ich es gut, dass es so viele Möglichkeiten gibt, wie man an die verschiedenen Aufgaben lösen kann.


Bin dort mittlerweile in der 4. Mission angelangt.

Hab extra noch mal ein Testvideo von GameOne dazu gesehen. Wusste gar nicht dass es dazu einen sehr gut gemachten CGI-Trailer gab. Umso unverständlicher, warum man aus Alter Ego Corvo nicht mehr gemacht hat. Der Trailer hat mehr über ihn zu erzählen als das Spiel selbst. [emoji52]


----------



## Neawoulf (1. August 2014)

Mit *The Wolf Among Us* bin ich jetzt durch. Spielzeit ca. 8 Stunden, was für den Preis ok ist. Zu Anfang fand ich das Spiel schon recht schwach (habe etwas auf dem Niveau von The Walking Dead Season 1 erwartet), aber insgesamt ist es doch eine tolle Geschichte mit ein paar interessanten Charakteren geworden, von denen viele leider viel zu wenig Screentime bekommen haben. Von der Genialität eines The Walking Dead Season 1 ist das Spiel dennoch weit entfernt.

Was mich gestört hat: Ich hab das Gefühl, dass man während der Dialoge häufig deutlich weniger Zeit zum Auswählen hatte, als noch in The Walking Dead. Das gleichzeitige Lesen der Dialogoptionen und das Zuhören war, da Englisch nicht meine Muttersprache ist und ich zum Lesen und Zuhören ein wenig mehr Konzentration/Zeit brauche, auch nervig. Zum Glück gab es die Möglichkeit, das Spiel jederzeit mit der Leertaste zu pausieren, um in Ruhe die Dialogoptionen zu lesen.

Was ich als nächstes Spiele, weiß ich noch nicht genau. Evtl. mache ich erstmal eine Weile Pause, zocke höchstens  zwischendurch mal ein wenig Kerbal Space Program oder Spintires. Vielleicht mache ich auch mit Stalker Lost Alpha weiter (musste Dank Patch und Gamebreaker-Bug kurz vor Schluss komplett neu anfangen). Außerdem warte ich voller Ungeduld auf mein Oculus Rift DK2, damit ich mich endlich mit DCS P-51D, Assetto Corsa und Elite Dangerous beschäftigen kann.


----------



## Kaisan (1. August 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Was mich gestört hat: Ich hab das Gefühl, dass man während der Dialoge häufig deutlich weniger Zeit zum Auswählen hatte, als noch in The Walking Dead. Das gleichzeitige Lesen der Dialogoptionen und das Zuhören war, da Englisch nicht meine Muttersprache ist und ich zum Lesen und Zuhören ein wenig mehr Konzentration/Zeit brauche, auch nervig. *Zum Glück gab es die Möglichkeit, das Spiel jederzeit mit der Leertaste zu pausieren, um in Ruhe die Dialogoptionen zu lesen.*



Ach, verdammt, das wusste ich natürlich wieder mal nicht, als ich The Wolf Among Us durchgespielt habe. Das Gefühl, dass die Zeit zum Auswählen kürzer sei als bei The Walking Dead (Staffel 1), hatte ich nicht - auch wenn es schon lange her ist, dass ich TWD durchgespielt habe.


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. August 2014)

Portal 2 durchgespielt. Zum zweiten Mal. Und wieder soooo viel gelacht 

Außerdem hab ich mal wieder das alte Prince of Persia mit der Cel-Shading-Optik ausgepackt. Elika 
Und nebenbei beschäftige ich mich mit der Testversion von Risen 3. Aber pssst, das ist streng geheim


----------



## Spassbremse (1. August 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Und nebenbei beschäftige ich mich mit der Testversion von Risen 3. Aber pssst, das ist streng geheim



Hmm, ich lese da zwischen den Zeilen, dass Risen 3 wohl extrem "vercasualisiert" (was für eine Wortschöpfung ) sein muss, wenn Du Dich da "nur so nebenbei" mit beschäftigen musst.

Sehr schade!


----------



## Monalye (2. August 2014)

Ich hab vor kurzem bei einem Ausverkauf auf Steam "Rise of the Triad" gekauft, das Spiel ist ja voll cool, damit hab ich gar nicht gerechnet  Kennt das wer von euch? Mir hat dieser Titel überhaupt nix gesagt, das Spiel ist schon ziemlich alt, aber ein genialer Shooter für zwischendurch


----------



## Kaisan (2. August 2014)

So, habe jetzt Unrest durchgespielt und wünschte, das Spiel wäre länger. Denn: Das Ende kam viel zu früh und etwas plötzlich, ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler der ansonsten superben Story rund um die indische Stadt Bhimra, Korruption, der Gesellschaft und fundamentalen Fragen des Lebens. Unrest ist tiefgängig, auch wenn es in Sachen Gameplay recht wenig Substanz hat: Das Spiel besteht eigentlich nur aus Dialogen, in denen man aus einer Vielzahl an Antwortmöglichkeiten wählen kann, die die Einstellung des Gegenübers zu einem ändern, was auch mal in andere Dialoge münden kann. Das exotische Setting und die guten Dialoge machen das Spiel für Story-Fans, die des Englischen mächtig sind (das Spiel hat keine Vertonung und sehr viel ausschließlich englischer Text), auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert. Es ist eben kein richtiges Spiel, sondern vielmehr eine interaktive Kurzgeschichte.


----------



## RichardLancelot (2. August 2014)

Hab mich am letzten WE durch die zweite Episode von Burial at the Sea geschlaucht. Dieses erzwungene Rumgeschleich war nicht mein Ding, aber gelohnt hat sich der Season Pass in jedem Fall. Jetzt seh ich mal zu dass ich Watch_Dogs zum Abschluss bringe und dann muss ich durch The Witcher 2 durch, bevor im Oktober wieder 3 Spiele erscheinen die ich auf dem Radar habe...


----------



## Enisra (2. August 2014)

ich habe to the Moon durch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich habe to the Moon durch


Zu kurz oder zu mies?!


----------



## Enisra (2. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zu kurz oder zu mies?!



ich sag mal so
wenn dir mal zu sehr die Sonne aus dem Hintern scheint, einfach das Spiel spielen


----------



## svd (2. August 2014)

Tolle Musik, oder? 
Im Vergleich zu den verpixelten Figuren, wirken BioWare Versuche, Emotionen zu erzeugen, beinahe mitleidserregend...


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich sag mal so
> wenn dir mal zu sehr die Sonne aus dem Hinter schein, einfach das Spiel spielen



ja, wer zu nahe am wasser gebaut ist, sollte to the moon vielleicht nicht 'spielen'.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. August 2014)

To the Moon ist wirklich toll. Sehr emotional und der Soundtrack ist überragend. Den hör ich mir so auch immer gerne mal wieder an


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. August 2014)

Ich habe mal wieder mit Dark Souls 2 angefangen. Und gleichsam noch eine ENB drüber gebügelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Ich find's aber geil. So sind Fackeln nützlich, es sieht gut aus (bei guter Performance) und es kommt auch dem deutlich näher, was man vor Release gesehen hat.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. August 2014)

Sind das Vergleichsscreens? Auf dem dritten gefällt mir die Unschärfe nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. August 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Sind das Vergleichsscreens? Auf dem dritten gefällt mir die Unschärfe nicht.



Ja, sind es. ^^ Mir gefällts.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder mit Dark Souls 2 angefangen. Und gleichsam noch eine ENB drüber gebügelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SInd die blasseren Shots aus der Ur-Version?


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> SInd die blasseren Shots aus der Ur-Version?



Exakt.


----------



## golani79 (2. August 2014)

Sieht gut aus mit ENB 


Habe eben Dishonored durchgespielt (Hauptspiel) - hat mich für gute 16 Stunden hervorragend unterhalten und mir wärs eigentlich vorgekommen, als hätt ich kürzer gespielt, was wohl ein gutes Zeichen ist 
Hat mit von den Möglichkeiten und den versch. Gameplaymechaniken ein wenig an Deus Ex erinnert.

Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, wenn man Deus Ex schon mochte und gerne verschiedene Lösungswege geboten bekommt in nem Spiel!
Die DLC´s werd ich wohl demnächst auch noch angehen


----------



## McDrake (4. August 2014)

Ich Honk, hab mal wieder mit Mass Effect (1) angefangen.
"Dank" den News zu ME4 hats mich wieder in jenes Universum gezogen.
Ich mag zwar Fantasy, aber Sci-Fi ist doch meine grössere Liebe.

Das Game (Teil 1) spiele ich jetzt zum fünften mal durch... zum ersten mal auf dem PC.
Mit Mass Effect wurde ein so stimmiges Universum geschaffen.
Die Aliens sind schon im ersten Teil schön ausgebaut. 
Und ich will die ganz Serie nochmals auf dem PC duchspielen.
Diesmal komplett in Englisch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. August 2014)

Ich hab gerade South Park durchgespielt. Was für ein Spiel. Wer die Serie mag, der wird das Spiel auf jeden Fall lieben.  Einfach genial


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Diesmal komplett in Englisch.



wobei ich finde, das man da ganz gut gecastet hat und bis auf den ein oder anderen Akzent die gut gecastet wurden und die recht ähnlich wie im Original sind
was halt dabei rauskommt wenn man Geld investiert


----------



## Taiwez (4. August 2014)

Da es die Tage im Angebot gewesen ist und ich die beiden Vorgänger als ich noch kleiner war gesuchtet habe wie ein Irrer, habe ich mir Dungeon Siege 3 zugelegt.


Das Spiel hat vom System her eigentlich kaum noch etwas mit den Vorgängern zu tun, aber hebt sich durch das aktive Kampfsystem angenehm von den üblichen Action-RPGs, die ich sonst eigentlich spiele, ab.

Ich war ja eigentlich erst von den vielen negativen Bewertungen abgeschreckt, aber hier zeigt sich mal wieder, dass ´man sich lieber selbst ein Bild von den Spielen machen sollte, statt blind auf Bewertungen zu vertrauen. Kann das Spiel uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen, vor allem, da man es über den Humble Store zumindest am Wochenende noch für 3,74 € bekommen konnte.


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2014)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Da es die Tage im Angebot gewesen ist und ich die beiden Vorgänger als ich noch kleiner war gesuchtet habe wie ein Irrer, habe ich mir Dungeon Siege 3 zugelegt.



hättest was gesagt
das war schon als Heft-VV dabei und ich hätte noch nen PCGH-Code (war doch auch da dabei?)


----------



## Taiwez (4. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> hättest was gesagt
> das war schon als Heft-VV dabei und ich hätte noch nen PCGH-Code (war doch auch da dabei?)



Oh nein 

Kann ich dich da gegebenenfalls heute Abend noch einmal drauf anschreiben? Mein kleiner Bruder hatte ebenfalls Interesse an dem Spiel, das wäre supernett von dir!

Danke für das Angebot


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2014)

klar, muss nur schauen ob das auch _wirklich _dabei war, weil den aus der PCG hab ich natürlich für mit eingelöst


----------



## Taiwez (4. August 2014)

Wenn du Interesse hast, können wir auch gerne ein kleines Tauschgeschäft machen! 

Ich hab aus dem Humble Bumble noch Codes für Bioshock Infinite, Xcom und Bioshock 1, falls da Interesse bestehen sollte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. August 2014)

Die "Daud"-Mission in "Dishonored".
Bis jetzt die Schwächste. Hat mich nicht sehr angespornt, und hingezogen hat sie sich auch.


----------



## Kaisan (4. August 2014)

Habe jetzt passend zu den tropischen Temperaturen wieder *Far Cry 3* ausgepackt, dass ich damals irgendwo in der Hälfte liegen gelassen habe (großer Fehler!). Das Teil hat mich wieder sofort gepackt, unglaublich unterhaltsam.


----------



## KlausHeubchen (4. August 2014)

Ich hab jetzt schon ein paar Stunden in "The Cave" versenkt, dieses Adventure von Ron Gilbert. Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber ich find's ziemlich gut. Ich versuche nur gerade noch herauszufinden, ob es relevant ist, mit welchen Figuren man in die Höhle geht oder ob es egal für den Spielverlauf ist.


----------



## McDrake (4. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei ich finde, das man da ganz gut gecastet hat und bis auf den ein oder anderen Akzent die gut gecastet wurden und die recht ähnlich wie im Original sind
> was halt dabei rauskommt wenn man Geld investiert


Jup stimmt schon.
Wollte aber trotzdem mal die ganze Serie im "original" Spielen.
Bei der Deutschen Synchro wars halt bissl blöd, dass der Hauptchar (männlich) in Teil 2 + 3 eine andere Stimme hatte.


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Jup stimmt schon.
> Wollte aber trotzdem mal die ganze Serie im "original" Spielen.
> Bei der Deutschen Synchro wars halt bissl blöd, dass der Hauptchar (männlich) in Teil 2 + 3 eine andere Stimme hatte.



ja gut, aber der richtige Shepard eh weiblich ist, war mir das eher egal 
aber ja, das ist allgm. schon doof wenn sowas wechselt und nja, es aucch nie verkehrt mal sich das beides anzuhören


----------



## legion333 (4. August 2014)

Spiele immer mal wieder ein paar Runden im_ Arena Commander_. Hab mir die Tastenbelegung  etwas zurechtgelegt und spiele im Moment mit Joystick (Pitch/Yaw) und Tastatur (Strafe/Roll). Funktioniert eigentlich recht gut so, zumindest krieg ich da einige ganz nützliche (wenn auch sehr einfache) Manöver mit hin. Hab bei meiner 300i den Bulldog Repeater durch den Behring M3A Laser (welcher bei dem Schießstand dabei ist) ausgetauscht und so auch schon die ein oder andere Hornet zerlegt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, was ich mir am besten als neues Eingabegerät anschaffe. Entweder wird es ein Saitek X52 oder zwei Thrustmaster T16000M. Der X52 dürfte da allein von der Anzahl der Tasten und dem Layout mehr Möglichkeiten bieten, jedoch würde ich als Linkshänder Pitch/Yaw/Roll am liebsten auch mit der linken Hand steuern  Kann man sich da wohl einfach dran gewöhnen? Schätze mal, ich spiele probehalber ein paar Runden mit dem Joystick in der rechten Hand.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. August 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, was ich mir am besten als neues Eingabegerät anschaffe. Entweder wird es ein Saitek X52 oder zwei Thrustmaster T16000M. Der X52 dürfte da allein von der Anzahl der Tasten und dem Layout mehr Möglichkeiten bieten, jedoch würde ich als Linkshänder Pitch/Yaw/Roll am liebsten auch mit der linken Hand steuern  Kann man sich da wohl einfach dran gewöhnen? Schätze mal, ich spiele probehalber ein paar Runden mit dem Joystick in der rechten Hand.



Einige Flugzeugtypen werden per Sidestick vom Pilotensitz aus mit der linken Hand gesteuert. Von daher denke ich schon, dass man sich daran gewöhnen kann. Über ein X52/X55 HOTAS hab ich auch ne ganze Zeit nachgegrübelt, aber da hab ich schon häufig gehört, dass die Verarbeitungsqualität ziemlich mies sein soll. So schmerzhaft es auch auf dem Bankkonto ist: Wenn man ein HOTAS in hoher Verarbeitungsqualität mit vielen Knöpfen sucht, gibt es wohl derzeit leider keine Alternative zum Thrustmaster Warthog. Bei mir steht das Ding daher auch auf der Einkaufsliste für Star Citizen, DCS, Elite Dangerous usw.

Wenn dir die Knöpfe nicht sooo wichtig sind, dann kannst du für deutlich weniger Geld einen Blick auf's T.Flight HOTAS werfen für ca. 40 bis 50 Euro. Ist allerdings auch alles Plastik, aber bei dem Preis tut ein früher Hardwaretod nicht ganz so sehr weh, wie beim X52/X55 und die Technik ist einfacher = es ist einfach weniger dran, das kaputt gehen kann.

Wenn du nicht unbedingt nen Schubhebel brauchst, wäre auch der Warthog Stick allein für ca. 150 Euro eine Überlegung wert. Das ist der gleiche Stick wie beim Warthog HOTAS, aber ohne das Schubhebel-Modul.


----------



## chbdiablo (4. August 2014)

Dark Souls 2 DLC.. bis auf 2 Bosse wohl durchgespielt. War ganz gut bisher, und die Bosse sind auch nicht ohne. Der eine Dreifachboss ist ja mal meganervig.


----------



## legion333 (4. August 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Einige Flugzeugtypen werden per Sidestick vom Pilotensitz aus mit der linken Hand gesteuert. Von daher denke ich schon, dass man sich daran gewöhnen kann. Über ein X52/X55 HOTAS hab ich auch ne ganze Zeit nachgegrübelt, aber da hab ich schon häufig gehört, dass die Verarbeitungsqualität ziemlich mies sein soll. So schmerzhaft es auch auf dem Bankkonto ist: Wenn man ein HOTAS in hoher Verarbeitungsqualität mit vielen Knöpfen sucht, gibt es wohl derzeit leider keine Alternative zum Thrustmaster Warthog. Bei mir steht das Ding daher auch auf der Einkaufsliste für Star Citizen, DCS, Elite Dangerous usw.
> 
> Wenn dir die Knöpfe nicht sooo wichtig sind, dann kannst du für deutlich weniger Geld einen Blick auf's T.Flight HOTAS werfen für ca. 40 bis 50 Euro. Ist allerdings auch alles Plastik, aber bei dem Preis tut ein früher Hardwaretod nicht ganz so sehr weh, wie beim X52/X55 und die Technik ist einfacher = es ist einfach weniger dran, das kaputt gehen kann.
> 
> Wenn du nicht unbedingt nen Schubhebel brauchst, wäre auch der Warthog Stick allein für ca. 150 Euro eine Überlegung wert. Das ist der gleiche Stick wie beim Warthog HOTAS, aber ohne das Schubhebel-Modul.



Hm, also der Preis des Warthog ist schon heftig. Da würde es noch eine ganze Weile dauern, bis ich den kaufen könnte. Hatte allerdings auch vor, frühestens zu AC v1.0 was neues anzuschaffen, bis dahin ist ja auch noch Zeit. Auf die ganzen Knöpfe mag ich jedoch nicht verzichten. Muss ich mir mal genau überlegen, auf lange Sicht dürfte sich das wohl lohnen. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Beratung


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. August 2014)

KlausHeubchen schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon ein paar Stunden in "The Cave" versenkt, dieses Adventure von Ron Gilbert. Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber ich find's ziemlich gut. Ich versuche nur gerade noch herauszufinden, ob es relevant ist, mit welchen Figuren man in die Höhle geht oder ob es egal für den Spielverlauf ist.



Der Großteil ist gleich. Manche Gebiete siehst du aber nur je nachdem welche Spielfiguren du mitgenommen hast.


----------



## Worrel (5. August 2014)

Es gibt bei _The Cave _ ca vier Standardgebiete, die bei jedem Spieldurchlauf auftreten (zB die Insel) und dann spezielle Umgebungen nur für die jeweiligen Charaktere (zB der Jahrmarkt oder das Elternhaus), so daß man pro Durchgang immer dieselbe Anzahl an Gebieten hat.


----------



## KlausHeubchen (6. August 2014)

Ah, okay, danke für die Hinweise zu The Cave. Ich hab's jetzt einmal durch und muss mich erst noch aufraffen, es nochmal durchzuspielen. Aber wenn ich weiß, dass ich was Neues zu sehen bekomme, motiviert mich das natürlich.


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. August 2014)

Split/Second
Hatte ich schon lange auf der Liste, jetzt im Sommerloch habe ich endlich mal Zeit dafür. Und ich find es großartig! Einfach nur arcadiges Rumrasen mit Explosionen - taugt


----------



## golani79 (7. August 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Hm, also der Preis des Warthog ist schon heftig. Da würde es noch eine ganze Weile dauern, bis ich den kaufen könnte. Hatte allerdings auch vor, frühestens zu AC v1.0 was neues anzuschaffen, bis dahin ist ja auch noch Zeit. Auf die ganzen Knöpfe mag ich jedoch nicht verzichten. Muss ich mir mal genau überlegen, auf lange Sicht dürfte sich das wohl lohnen. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Beratung



Bin irgendwie auch schon ewig am Überlegen, welchen Flightstick ich mir holen soll - wollte eigentlich den X52.
Der war dann aber nirgends verfügbar und jetzt wo es ihn gibt, schrecken mich doch die negativen Rezensionen bzw. die Meinungen bzgl. Qualität ein wenig ab.

Der X52 Pro hat ja teilweise auch seine Macken was man so liest und wenn ich 100€ + auf den Tisch lege, für ein Eingabegerät, dann erwarte ich eigentlich doch ein "wenig" Qualität.
Thrustmaster Hotas macht schon nen soliden Eindruck, hat aber auch einen stolzen Preis ...


@Topic
Sitze momentan gerade an den DLC´s für Dishonored, welche meiner Meinung nach, auch sehr gut gelungen sind!

edit:
So, eben mit Brigmore Witches auch noch fertig geworden - fand diesen und auch Knife of Dunwall eigentlich sehr gut gelungen.
Den Challenge DLC hab ich mir gespart.
Insgesamt ist Dishonored ein super Spiel mit vielen Möglichkeiten und auch die DLC´s lohnen sich - klare Empfehlung!


----------



## Kaisan (9. August 2014)

So, habe jetzt nach einer ausgedehnten Partie (4 Stunden an Stück, für mich doch eher ungewöhnlich, normalerweise spiele ich höchstens 2 Stunden am Stück) *Far Cry 3 *durchgespielt. Und ja, ich bin beeindruckt und wage zu behaupten, dass mich seit BioShock: Infinite kein Shooter mehr so mitgerissen hat. Okay, mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass ich in letzter Zeit kaum Shooter gespielt habe - aber Far Cry 3 ist nichtsdestotrotz ein grandioser Open-World-Shooter mit massig spielerischen Freiheiten und grandiosen Antagonisten geworden. Und gerade die wahnsinnigen Stellen haben es mir angetan. Ich bin insgesamt froh, dass ich mir dieses Erlebnis nach einer doch etwas größeren Pause nicht habe entgehen lassen. Im Spoiler werde ich noch ein wenig detaillierter auf die Story und dessen Ende eingehen, wer also Far Cry 3 noch nicht durchgespielt hat, sollte die Finger davon lassen.



Spoiler



Und am Ende wird noch eine lasche Entscheidung eingeworfen - soll man sich nun der hippen Freundesgemeinschaft anschließen oder doch der ein wenig mysteriösen und durchaus gefährlichen Citra? Nun, ich habe die Begleiter (also die Freundesgruppe, die es zu befreien gilt) in Far Cry 3 regelrecht gehasst - das sind wirklich die stereotypischsten und langweiligsten Nebencharaktere überhaupt, die einem auch noch mit schlechten Dialogen und ihrer möchtegern-hippen Art auf die Nerven gehen. Also war die finale Entscheidung ein leichtes für mich: Ich lasse mich auf Citra ein. Was dann folgte: Sie springt mit mir in die Kiste, zeugt ein Kind und tötet mich direkt nach dem Geschlechtsverkehr mit dem Vermerk, das Kind würde der neue Führer der, wie auch immer sie hießen, sein. Irgendwie unbefriedigend nach einem teilweise durchaus epischem Finale. Ich frage mich, was wohl passiert wäre, wenn ich meine ach-so-tollen Freunde gerettet hätte. Mal schauen, ob es ein entsprechendes Video auf YouTube gibt. Aber generell war die Story ansich schwach, auch wenn die Inszenierung und die Antagonisten wieder vieles rausholen - Vaas ist wirklich einer der überzeugensten Feinde, die ich je in einem Computerspiel gesehen habe. Ich hoffe, dass Ubisoft in Far Cry 4 da wieder ansetzt.
Was mir aber auch noch gesondert aufgefallen ist: Far Cry 3 ist teilweise übertrieben brutal. Es mag Stilmittel sein und den Wahn vermitteln, aber warum müssen Menschen bei lebendigem Leib verbrannt werden, warum muss ich in einer Schusswunde meines Bruders bohren, warum, warum, warum ... das grenzt teilweise für mich schon an der Grenze des guten Geschmacks und ich denke, da wäre weniger mehr gewesen. Aber sei´s drum, letztendlich ändert es nichts daran, dass Far Cry 3 ein grandioses Spiel ist, dass man nicht verpassen sollte, wenn man es noch nicht gespielt hat. Aber alle, die das hier lesen, werden es sowieso schon gespielt haben. 
RIP Jens Jungmark


----------



## svd (10. August 2014)

Ich kann überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, weshalb "Vaas" so gerne als toller Bösewicht genannt wird? Also, die Sprachausgabe was super. Keine Frage.
Aber der Typ hat ist doch einfach nur ein Soziopath, der einen an der Waffe(l) hat?
Keine Präsenz, keine Ausstrahlung, keine Hintergrundgeschichte, kein Tiefgang... nicht mal intelligent genug, einen Mann aus Point-Blank-Range zu erschießen.

Er ist einfach nur ein drogenabhängiges wütendes Kind (vlt sauer, weil ihn seine Schwester nicht mehr ranlässt), ebenso nervig.
Und dank des beschissenen Bossfights ist es  nicht mal befriedigend, ihn zu töten. 

Seh ich das irgendwie falsch, zu kritisch oder hab ich storymäßig irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## Kaisan (10. August 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ich kann überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, weshalb "Vaas" so gerne als toller Bösewicht genannt wird? Also, die Sprachausgabe was super. Keine Frage.
> Aber der Typ hat ist doch einfach nur ein Soziopath, der einen an der Waffe(l) hat?
> Keine Präsenz, keine Ausstrahlung, keine Hintergrundgeschichte, kein Tiefgang... nicht mal intelligent genug, einen Mann aus Point-Blank-Range zu erschießen.
> 
> ...



Wenn man Vaas im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Antagonisten sieht, wirkt er zumindest für mich viel lebendiger und authentischer. Und meiner Meinung nach sind seine Dialoge auch sehr gut geschrieben, der Charakter von Vaas wird einfach super vermittelt - man sieht ihm sofort den in ihm tobenden Wahnsinn an, wenn man ihm zuhört und zusieht. Vielleicht liegt es eben auch an der großartigen Sprachausgabe - aber das gesamte Erscheinungsbild von Vaas hat mich wirklich immer wieder umgehauen. Er mag zwar keine umfangreiche Hintergrundgeschichte haben, ist aber, wenn er denn auf dem Bildschirm auftaucht, unglaublich faszinierend. Aber vielleicht liegt das auch nur daran, dass sonstige Begleiter dermaßen flache Charaktere sind. Da ist der Sadist in mir herausgekommen: Ich wollte sie nicht mal retten - da hätte ich mich lieber Vaas angeschlossen. 

 Und ja, die Bossfights gegen Vaas und auch gegen Hoyt sind ziemlich lasch - da hätte man viel mehr draus machen müssen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. August 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Seh ich das irgendwie falsch, zu kritisch oder hab ich storymäßig irgendwas verpasst?



Nö, seh ich genau so.


----------



## Kaisan (11. August 2014)

So, ich bin jetzt auch durch mit *Gone Home *und bin beeindruckt. Noch beeindruckter als von Far Cry 3. Ja, ich gebe es ja schon zu: Am Ende stand ich den Tränen schon nahe. Auch wenn das Spielprinzip noch so trivial ist, auch wenn die Geschichte dahinter mit noch so einfachen Mitteln erzählt wird: Die Handlung ist ergreifend, und was noch viel wichtiger ist: Der Nostalgie-Faktor, über den ich mich schon im "Der heutige Tag war gut / merkwürdig"-Thread ausgelassen habe. Meine Güte, vielleicht war es gar nicht die bloße Geschichte, die das Spiel für mich so emotional gemacht hat, sondern meine eigenen Erinnerungen. Aber trotz all dieser Lobpreisung: Vom Kauf für den Standard-Preis von 20 Euro rate ich ab. Da sollte man schon auf einen Sale warten - ich habe das Teil auch für 4 Euro gekauft und wurde fantastisch bedient.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. August 2014)

Nach meinem Urlaub meld ich mich hier auch mal wieder.
Derzeit spiele ich vor allem *The Last of Us Remastered* und *Wolfstein: The New Order*.
Habe The Last of Us zwar auf der PS3 bereits zwei mal durchgespielt, aber das Ding ist einfach ein Meisterwerk, so dass mich die Remastered-Version sofort wieder gepackt hat. Habe in der vergangenen Woche direkt auf Normal durchgespielt und Left Behind auf Survivor direkt hinter her. Heute fange ich dann wohl mit New Game+ an.
Ansonsten bin ich auch wieder in *SWTOR* aktiv und freue mich schon auf die kommende Housing-Erweiterung.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. August 2014)

Hab ca. 2 1/2 Stunden *Live for Speed* mit dem *Oculus Rift DK2* verbracht, das heute endlich angekommen ist. Ich muss gerade aufpassen, dass sich meine Mundwinkel vor lauter Grinsen nicht im Nacken treffen, denn dann würde mein Kopf abfallen.

Kurz zusammengefasst: Wow! Die Bildqualität ist immens gestiegen, das Positional Headtracking, 75 Hz und Low Persistence dazugerechnet ... einfach nur wow! Wo vorher noch die niedrige Auflösung, der Screendooreffekt (Pixelgitter) und das das fehlende Positional Headtracking im Weg waren, existiert jetzt Immersion pur. Bezogen auf Rennsimulationen würde ich sogar sagen: Dafür ist keine höhere Auflösung nötig. Man kann alles erkennen, was man erkennen muss, zumindest ist das bei Live for Speed der Fall (Assetto Corsa hat leider noch kein DK2 Update bekommen). Man kann sich einfach mal so aus dem Fenster lehnen, über das Lenkrad schauen, die lange Motorhaube des LX4/LX6 (Lotus 7 Klon) bewundern und die sich bewegenden Vorderräder beim Lenken beobachten ... das fühle sich alles 100%ig natürlich an und der Nachzieheffekt des DK1 ist praktisch verschwunden.

Zur Auflösung ist mir noch eine Sache aufgefallen: Das Display hat eine Auflösung von 1920 x 1080, wovon jeweils eine Hälfte (also 960 x 1080) pro Auge zur Verfügung steht. Überraschenderweise sieht das wahrgenommene Bild aber nicht wirklich nach 960 x 1080 aus. Meine Theorie dazu: Das Hirn setzt alles, was dimensional wahrgenommen wird, in Tiefenwahrnehmung um. Da jede der Bildhälften ein unterschiedliches Bild darstellt, werden auch diese im Gehirn aus zwei unterschiedlichen Informationen wieder kombiniert. Das wahrgenommende Bild ist daher (zumindest in dem Bereich, der nah genug ist, um dreidimensional wahrgenommen zu werden) deutlich näher an 1920 x 1080 dran, als an 960 x 1080. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das 1440p Display, das die CV1 Gerüchten zufolge bekommt, für nahezu jedes Spiel ausreicht, auch wenn größere Entfernungen dargestellt werden.

Ich könnte jetzt noch eine Weile schwärmen, aber ich bin müde und muss morgen früh raus, daher nach meinen Schwärmereien noch drei Kritikpunkte:

- Das neue SDK (also die Treibersoftware, die in allen Spielen steckt, die das DK2 unterstützen) ist ne Katastrophe: Viele Demos und Spiele laufen schlecht, ruckeln oder das Headtracking funktioniert nicht richtig. Live for Speed ist da gottseidank eine Ausnahme. Ich hoffe, dass Oculus VR es innerhalb der nächsten Wochen schafft, eine bessere Version rauszuhauen.

- Auch wenn das Gerät ein wenig kompakter ist, ist es doch auch ein wenig schwerer. Je nach Größe der Nase kann es also sein, dass es ein wenig drückt (was bei mir leider der Fall ist). Es ist nicht so, dass es wirklich weh tut oder bewusst stört, aber wirklich bequem ist es über mehrere Stunden hinweg trotzdem nicht.

- Das Field of View (also der horizonal wahrgenommene Bildausschnitt) ist ein wenig geschrumpft. An sich fällt es kaum auf, aber man merkt es daran, dass man, anders als noch beim DK1, links und rechts einen leichten Balkeneffekt hat. Kann auch an den größeren Linsen liegen, bin mir da nicht sicher. Positiver Nebeneffekt: Dadurch, dass mehr Pixel auf minimal weniger FOV genutzt werden, ist die Bildqualität halt nochmal ein wenig besser, als sie es mit höherem FOV wäre.

*edit*

Eine Sache habe ich vergessen, die ich für wichtig halte: Als ich vor ca. einem Jahr das DK1 ausprobiert habe, war mir die erste Woche nach kurzer Zeit relativ übel. Das ging dann relativ schnell vorbei und nach ein paar Wochen konnte ich so ziemlich alles spielen, ohne je wieder Probleme gehabt zu haben. Da ich mein DK1 seit ca. 3 Monaten nicht mehr habe, konnte ich logischerweise auch in der Zeit nichts damit machen und ich habe fest damit gerechnet, dass ich erstmal ein paar Tage Eingewöhnungszeit bekomme.
Das war absolut nicht der Fall. Nicht eine Sekunde Unwohlsein. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich das Gehirn die Sache über mehrere Monate hinweg merkt oder ob es an den Features des neuen Dev Kits liegt ... oder einer Kombination aus beidem. Auf jeden Fall war ich davon positiv überrascht.


----------



## Enisra (11. August 2014)

wie ist das Headtracking? haste das schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Neawoulf (11. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie ist das Headtracking? haste das schon ausprobiert?



Ja, sicher. Fühlt sich absolut natürlich an, da jede Bewegung 100%ig präzise und ohne spürbare Verzögerung 1:1 umgesetzt wird. Entgegen erster Gerüchte kann man sogar das Positional Headtracking nutzen, wenn man nach hinten guckt. Nur dann, wenn man den Kopf direkt 180 Grad nach hinten dreht, verliert die Kamera das Signal. Drehen kann man den Kopf dann trotzdem noch, nur das Positional Headtracking fällt dabei weg, bis die Kamera wieder "greift".

Etwas nervig: Damit man wirklich viel Bewegungsfreiheit hat, muss die Kamera relativ weit weg sein (empfohlen sind ca. 1,5 Meter). Wenn man die Kamera untem am Bildschirm (anstatt oben, wie die meisten Leute es mit ner Webcam machen) befestigt und leicht nach oben dreht, reicht aber auch ein Meter völlig aus.


----------



## Enisra (11. August 2014)

wenn das nur nen Meter ist, ist´s okay, ansonsten muss die in den Schrank rein 
mal schaun, ich hoffe die Gamescom Schlange ist nicht so lang


----------



## Kaisan (11. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wenn das nur nen Meter ist, ist´s okay, ansonsten muss die in den Schrank rein
> mal schaun, ich hoffe die Gamescom Schlange ist nicht so lang



Letztes Jahr war die Gamescom-Schlange beim Rift-Stand abartig - wenn Du wirklich unbedingt Oculus Rift antesten willst, solltest Du schon mindestens einen halben Tag einplanen.


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war die Gamescom-Schlange beim Rift-Stand abartig - wenn Du wirklich unbedingt Oculus Rift antesten willst, solltest Du schon mindestens einen halben Tag einplanen.



ich glaub da passe ich lieber
wobei ich die Hoffnung hege, das zumindest Project Morpheus noch so Geheimtipp genug ist das sich keiner dafür interssiert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Split/Second
> Hatte ich schon lange auf der Liste, jetzt im Sommerloch habe ich endlich mal Zeit dafür. Und ich find es großartig! Einfach nur arcadiges Rumrasen mit Explosionen - taugt


Zufall, aber: hab es heute für 2 Euro aus nem Grabbeltisch gefischt. Ich hatte die gute PCG-Wertung noch in Erinnerung ( müssten 86 oder 87 gewesen sein), und wenn es mindestens genauso gut ist wie "Ridge Racer-Unbounded", war es wohl ein guter Deal. [emoji6]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ich kann überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, weshalb "Vaas" so gerne als toller Bösewicht genannt wird? Also, die Sprachausgabe was super. Keine Frage.
> Aber der Typ hat ist doch einfach nur ein Soziopath, der einen an der Waffe(l) hat?
> Keine Präsenz, keine Ausstrahlung, keine Hintergrundgeschichte, kein Tiefgang... nicht mal intelligent genug, einen Mann aus Point-Blank-Range zu erschießen.
> 
> ...


Einfach weil er von Natur aus ein kranker Kopf ist. Da würde nichts gekünstelt er- oder verklärt warum er so ist wie er ist, er ist schlicht und ergreifend niemand den man sich zum Feind, geschweige denn zum Freund machen will. Seine Unberechenbarkeit und sein gestörtes Wesen machen ihn schon ziemlich einzigartig, zumindest unter den Spiele-Antagonisten der letzten Jahre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2014)

Sagt mal... Hat *Split Second Velocity* allen Ernstes ein 30 FPS-Limit???

Kann doch nicht wahr sein...


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. August 2014)

Hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht bemerkt.


----------



## svd (12. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Einfach weil er von Natur aus ein kranker Kopf ist. Da würde nichts gekünstelt er- oder verklärt warum er so ist wie er ist, er ist schlicht und ergreifend niemand den man sich zum Feind, geschweige denn zum Freund machen will. Seine Unberechenbarkeit und sein gestörtes Wesen machen ihn schon ziemlich einzigartig, zumindest unter den Spiele-Antagonisten der letzten Jahre.



Das macht ja zB "Khan" zu einem interessanten Antagonisten. Weil er seine Moralvorstellungen und Prinzipien hat, nach denen er lebt und vorgeht. 
Seine Taten sind begründet und haben nachvollziehbare Motive. Da er "bewusst" handelt (und um vieles intelligenter als der Durchschnittsmensch ist), ist er ein gefährlicher Gegner.

Vaas ist einfach nur böse. Sein Tun scheinbar willkürlich. Das macht ihn, um im ST Universum zu bleiben, zu "Amos". 
Für einen Shooter und den durchschnittlichen Spieler, mag er als das personifizierte Böse zwar langen, im Endeffekt ist er aber nur eine traurige und tragische Figur.
Er ist böse, weil er nicht anders kann. Das macht ihn zwar trotzdem gefährlich, aber nicht viel mehr, als ein tollwütiger Hund (mit Pistole).
Ihn zu erschießen wäre keine Befriedigung, sondern ein Akt der Gnade.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Einfach weil er von Natur aus ein kranker Kopf ist. Da würde nichts gekünstelt er- oder verklärt warum er so ist wie er ist, er ist schlicht und ergreifend niemand den man sich zum Feind, geschweige denn zum Freund machen will. Seine Unberechenbarkeit und sein gestörtes Wesen machen ihn schon ziemlich einzigartig, zumindest unter den Spiele-Antagonisten der letzten Jahre.



Naja, er erinnert schon ein bischen an Heath Ledgers Joker^^ Hat aber nicht dessen Klasse.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht bemerkt.


Ist Herr Bathge etwa mit der limitierten Konsolen-Technik aufgewachsen? Das würde Einiges erklären... ^^

Aber im Ernst: Da ich hin und wieder eine Runde *Ridge Racer - Unbounded* mit geschmeidigen 60 FPS zocke, fällt das FPS-Limit in *Split Second* umso heftiger auf. Geht ja mal gar nicht. 
Jetzt ärgere ich mich um die zwei Euro die ich dafür gelöhnt habe. Ein bisschen zumindest.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist Herr Bathge etwa mit der limitierten Konsolen-Technik aufgewachsen? Das würde Einiges erklären... ^^




Ich hab da einfach kein Auge für. 30 fps ist für mich vollkommen akzeptabel und den Unterschied bemerke ich ohne fps-Zähler nur höchst selten.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. August 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab da einfach kein Auge für. 30 fps ist für mich vollkommen akzeptabel und den Unterschied bemerke ich ohne fps-Zähler nur höchst selten.



Glaub mir, Du bist da nicht allein. Ich habe auch keine Probleme, bei 30fps ein völlig ruckelfreies Bild zu sehen.


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2014)

naja, ich denke nicht das es um ruckelfrei geht sondern eher dass das Spiel bei 60 fps aber deutlich Flüssiger ist


----------



## golani79 (12. August 2014)

60fps erscheinen zwar schon flüssiger, aber auch ich habe mit 30fps absolut kein Problem - ich bringe an dieser Stelle gerne Killzone Shadowfall als Beispielt, welches im SP mit 30fps läuft und absolut flüssig ist.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist Herr Bathge etwa mit der limitierten Konsolen-Technik aufgewachsen? Das würde Einiges erklären... ^^
> 
> Aber im Ernst: Da ich hin und wieder eine Runde *Ridge Racer - Unbounded* mit geschmeidigen 60 FPS zocke, fällt das FPS-Limit in *Split Second* umso heftiger auf. Geht ja mal gar nicht.
> Jetzt ärgere ich mich um die zwei Euro die ich dafür gelöhnt habe. Ein bisschen zumindest.



Hast du schonmal etwas dazu recherchiert? Bei den Spielen mit fps-Lock kann doch manchmal durch rumwerkeln an den Spieledateien den Lock aufheben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal etwas dazu recherchiert? Bei den Spielen mit fps-Lock kann doch manchmal durch rumwerkeln an den Spieledateien den Lock aufheben.


Habe bis jetzt keinerlei Helfer-Tools oder Patches dazu gefunden, dafür genug Aufschrei aus der Gamer-Szene. Soviele Hilferufe nach einem 60 Frames-Fix, da schlackern dir glatt die Ohren. 

Ist sicherlich eine Gewöhnungssache, und wegen der zwei Euro werde ich jetzt bestimmt nicht lauter mosern als es die Sache wert ist, aber das ist für mich der erste Arcarde-Racer der keine 60 Frames (oder mehr) erlaubt, und das ist schon etwas befremdlich.


----------



## svd (12. August 2014)

Vlt. brauchen die das für das Timing der Scripts.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2014)

Wie auch immer, wenn ich das VORHER gewusst hätte, hätte ich das Spiel höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mal angelächelt, 2 Euro hin oder her.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2014)

So, nach weniger als 19 Stunden ist *Dishonored* abgeschlossen.

Eine schöne Alternative im Stealth-Genre, die einen ganz besonderen Stil hat und dadurch ein recht ungewöhnliches Spielerlebnis bereitet.
Spielerisch gelungen, storymäßig eher weniger, dazu einige leichte Schwächen im Gameplay, die aber noch zu verschmerzen sind.

War kein Fehlkauf, aber an *Deus Ex: Human Revolution* reicht es nicht heran.

So, und nun ist wieder mal ein Indie-Game dran:

*The Fall.*


----------



## anotech (12. August 2014)

ich spiele auch gerne mal ältere games...command and conquer tib-conflict, 3 computergegner einstellen und dann lager aufbauen, gegner vernicht und freuen 

oder civilization 3...ab teil 4 kam mir zuviel krimskram dabei, mit religionen usw. man kann ein gutes spiel auch soweit "erweitern" dass es keinen spaß mehr macht.


----------



## Kaisan (12. August 2014)

anotech schrieb:


> ich spiele auch gerne mal ältere games...command and conquer tib-conflict, 3 computergegner einstellen und dann lager aufbauen, gegner vernicht und freuen
> 
> oder civilization 3...ab teil 4 kam mir zuviel krimskram dabei, mit religionen usw. man kann ein gutes spiel auch soweit "erweitern" dass es keinen spaß mehr macht.



Ich will auch mal wieder ältere Sachen während meines Urlaubs auspacken - vielleicht wieder eine Runde Freespace, Wing Commander und irgendwelche Adventures.


----------



## Kaisan (12. August 2014)

Aber aktuell bin ich erst einmal mit der Early Acces-Fassung von * Grim Dawn * beschäftigt. Grandioses Action-RPG, das meine Maus zum Weinen bringt und wieder mal eine gehörige Suchtwirkung hervorruft, auch wenn die Story bisher noch ein bisschen mau wirkt und ich mit ein, zwei Abstürzen zu kämpfen hatte. Ich werde es sowieso in dieser noch nicht finalen Fassung nicht durchspielen, sondern wollte es jetzt erst einmal anspielen und später die fertige Version durchspielen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. August 2014)

Das Spiel hätt ich beinahe vergessen. Habs mal auf meine Wunschliste gepackt.


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2014)

Ich hab Grim Dawn im letzten Steam Sale erworben aber bislang keine 5 Minuten gespielt ... 

Dazu kommt, dass ja morgen Risen 3 erscheint, mir aber noch Risen 1 & 2 fehlt.


----------



## anotech (13. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal wieder ältere Sachen während meines Urlaubs auspacken - vielleicht wieder eine Runde Freespace, Wing Commander und irgendwelche Adventures.



wing commander?! da sagst du was 
ich weiss noch, als killing moon und wing commander kamen, die ersten games mit echten schauspielern und green-box technik. meilensteine! da hatte man bei jeder szene gänsehaut.

dune 2 war auch ein geiles game, praktisch der "vorgänger" von command and conquer.


----------



## Kaisan (14. August 2014)

Gerade meinen ersten Kontakt zu *Deadly Premonition* gehabt, der nicht ganz reibungslos vonstatten gegangen ist: Zunächst musste ich erst einmal in den Dateien des Spiels werkeln, um es überhaupt zum Laufen zu bringen. Wer genauso wie ich anfangs eine Absturz-Meldung beim Starten des Spieles bekommen hat, der wird hier fündig: Crash on Startup Fix :: Deadly Premonition: The Director's Cut Allgemeine Diskussionen
Auch die mehr als veraltete Grafik war mir sofort ein Dorn im Auge. Aber all diese Anstrengungen waren sofort vergessen, als ich ein wenig in die herrlich kranke Welt von Deadly Premonition eingetaucht bin: Das ist praktisch die spielbare Version von Twin Peaks. Super. Auch wenn das Gameplay mehr als sperrig ist. Werde ich heute Abend erst mal so richtig spielen.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab Grim Dawn im letzten Steam Sale erworben aber bislang keine 5 Minuten gespielt ...
> 
> Dazu kommt, dass ja morgen Risen 3 erscheint, mir aber noch Risen 1 & 2 fehlt.



Seit dem Steam Summer Sale gilt bei mir wieder selbstverordnetes Spielekaufverbot bis Oktober. Und wenn ich bedenke, was dann noch alles dieses Jahr erscheinen soll, wird mir ganz anders.

AC Unity, Beyond Civilization, Alien Isolation, Schatten von Morder, Dragon Age Inquisition, eventuell noch GTA V (PC). Und im neuen Jahr stehen dann schon wieder Batman und der Hexer auf der Matte. Zuviele Spiele, zuwenig Zeit...  

...aber gut, dass wir keine schlimmeren Probleme haben.


----------



## Rabowke (14. August 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Zuviele Spiele, zuwenig Zeit...
> 
> ...aber gut, dass wir keine schlimmeren Probleme haben.



Zu wenig Zeit, zu wenig Sex, zuviel Arbeit ... gut, du nicht!  

Aber im Moment ist wirklich schlimm. Wenn ich mal ein paar Minuten Leerlauf hab, mach ich mir Gedanken wie ich einen Kampf bei D: OS gewinnen kann. Das Problem ist: ich hab D: OS das letzte mal vor zwei Wochen gespielt.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Zu wenig Zeit, zu wenig Sex, zuviel Arbeit ... gut, du nicht!
> 
> Aber im Moment ist wirklich schlimm. Wenn ich mal ein paar Minuten Leerlauf hab, mach ich mir Gedanken wie ich einen Kampf bei D: OS gewinnen kann. Das Problem ist: ich hab D: OS das letzte mal vor zwei Wochen gespielt.



Gegen eine gesunde Work-Life-Balance ist doch nichts einzuwenden. Davon abgesehen komme ich, wenn ich wirklich *alles* zusammenzähle, was mit dem Geschäft zu tun hat, auch auf eine +/- 60 Stunden Woche. 

Klar, ich weiß, es gibt eine Menge Selbständige, die da deutlich mehr ranklotzen - aber bringt mir das, wenn mich mit Mitte 40 der Herzinfarkt/Schlaganfall/etc. ereilt?


----------



## Lukecheater (14. August 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Gegen eine gesunde Work-Life-Balance ist doch nichts einzuwenden. Davon abgesehen komme ich, wenn ich wirklich *alles* zusammenzähle, was mit dem Geschäft zu tun hat, auch auf eine +/- 60 Stunden Woche.
> 
> Klar, ich weiß, es gibt eine Menge Selbständige, die da deutlich mehr ranklotzen - aber bringt mir das, wenn mich mit Mitte 40 der Herzinfarkt/Schlaganfall/etc. ereilt?



So lange man das macht was man will, in der Art und Weise wie man es will und es dann noch genug Geld abwirft, dann ist ja alles in Ordnung. Besser wie das Leben zu verpassen, weil man zu sehr auf die Karriere fixiert ist.


----------



## Exar-K (14. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> zu wenig Sex


Du hast freiwillig geheiratet, jetzt musst du mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Rabowke (15. August 2014)

... ich weiß!


----------



## Shorty484 (15. August 2014)

Habe Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow durch. Jetzt gehts an* Chaos Theory* und *Assassin's Creed Liberation HD*. Ich brauch eindeutig mal sechs Wochen Urlaub


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2014)

URLAUB = Fremdwort mit 6 Buchstaben.


----------



## Shorty484 (15. August 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> URLAUB = Fremdwort mit 6 Buchstaben.



Das ist allerdings wahr


----------



## Kaisan (15. August 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings wahr



Für mich nicht.


----------



## Kaisan (15. August 2014)

So, habe jetzt rund 2 Stunde in *Deadly Premonition *verbracht und habe so etwas noch nie gesehen: Ein Spiel, das gleichzeitig so schlecht und gut ist. Irgendwo zwischen Trash und Twin Peaks, wobei Letzeres doch überwiegt. Da wurden teilweise wirklich Szenen 1:1 übernommen (beispielsweise die legendären Donuts und der Kaffee, hach ...). Die Story ist grandios, weil sie eben Twin Peaks IST (nur mit anderen Namen), das Gameplay aufgrund der unglaublich hakeligen Steuerung aus der Hölle und die Grafik wäre nicht mal vor 10 Jahren schön gewesen. Aber irgendwie mag ich diesen Trash-Faktor. Deadly Premonition ist eigentlich kein gutes Spiel, schließlich wurde die Story und die Charaktere ja eigentlich geklaut - aber irgendetwas hat das Spiel. Für Twin Peaks-Fans Pflicht. 

In diesem Sinne:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5PcoMrwEa5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## golani79 (15. August 2014)

Hm .. werde mir wohl Payday 2 holen - kann jemand was zu den DLC´s sagen? Lohnt sich da was?


----------



## Neawoulf (15. August 2014)

Ich habe gerade mal mit *Risen 3* angefangen und etwa anderthalb Stunden gespielt. Objektiv kann man viel kritisieren (vor allem das Kampfsystem), aber subjektiv gefällt es mir bisher sehr gut, auch wenn es nicht die Qualität von Gothic 1, 2 und Risen 1 erreicht. Subjektiv gemeckert: Es hätte mir besser gefallen, wenn es, wie in Gothic 1 und 2 und Risen 1, nur eine größere Insel gegeben hätte, anstatt vieler kleiner Inseln.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und den grandiosen Kirschkuchen nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Kaisan (15. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und den grandiosen Kirschkuchen nicht zu vergessen.



Yammi - die Twin Peaks-Staffeln haben eigentlich viel zu lange in meinem Regal vor sich hin gestaubt. Wird Zeit, diese Meisterwerke wieder rauszuholen und mal mit englischer Tonspur am Stück durchzuschauen. In meinem Urlaub kann ich mir so einen Marathon ja erlauben. ​


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Yammi - die Twin Peaks-Staffeln haben eigentlich viel zu lange in meinem Regal vor sich hin gestaubt. Wird Zeit, diese Meisterwerke wieder rauszuholen und mal mit englischer Tonspur am Stück durchzuschauen. In meinem Urlaub kann ich mir so einen Marathon ja erlauben. ​


Eine Art Marathon tu ich mir auch gerade mit *TBBT* an. Denke morgen habe ich Staffel 2 durch. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. August 2014)

Schätze ich stehe kurz vorm Ende von *The Fall*, werde aber für heute Schluss machen.

Ein richtig gutes Indie-Adventure, von dem ich liebend gerne die kommenden 2 Episoden sehen möchte und bereit bin, dafür gar den Vollpreis (jeweils 10 Euro, meine ich gelesen zu haben) zu zahlen.
Die Atmo ist klasse, die Story hochinteressant, dazu sehr spannend und teilweise recht witzig. Die Baller-Sequenzen passen zwar nicht sonderlich gut rein, andererseits stören diese mich gar nicht.

Hoffe die erste Episode war erfolgreich genug.


----------



## sailingisfun (16. August 2014)

Ich spiele grade ein tolles, neues MOBA Spiel heisst Wind of Luck. Im Spiel mag ich dynamische Seeschlachten, Piraten und so. Wenn man sowas mit Piraten mag, dann gilt so ein Spiel.


----------



## Sanador (16. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schätze ich stehe kurz vorm Ende von *The Fall*, werde aber für heute Schluss machen.
> 
> Ein richtig gutes Indie-Adventure, von dem ich liebend gerne die kommenden 2 Episoden sehen möchte und bereit bin, dafür gar den Vollpreis (jeweils 10 Euro, meine ich gelesen zu haben) zu zahlen.
> Die Atmo ist klasse, die Story hochinteressant, dazu sehr spannend und teilweise recht witzig. Die Baller-Sequenzen passen zwar nicht sonderlich gut rein, andererseits stören diese mich gar nicht.
> ...


Bin ich der einzige, der automatisch bei *The Fall* an das Rollenspiel aus dem Jahre 2004 denkt?


----------



## svd (16. August 2014)

Nein, ich denke dabei auch gleich an "The Last Days of Gaia". Das verwirrt mich immer ein bisschen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2014)

Nein, ich Spiele natürlich keine alten RPG-Gurken, sondern dass hier:

http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original/2014/05/Aufmacher-pc-games_b2article_artwork.jpg

Noch Fragen? ^_^


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Noch Fragen? ^_^



Ja. Warum hängt Jesus in einer Höhle?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ja. Warum hängt Jesus in einer Höhle?


Das ist nicht JC. Nur einer der namenlosen Verbrecher die sein Schicksal teilen durften. [emoji12]


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. August 2014)

Woher weisst du das, hat er Schild umhängen, auf dem steht: "Nein, ich bin nicht Jesus" ?


----------



## svd (16. August 2014)

Und warum schießt Isaac Clarke mit Robocops Auto-9 auf den Kerl?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2014)

Die Necros sind gerade aus. Auf was soll er denn sonst schießen?! 
Außerdem schießt er nicht auf den armen, genagelten Schlucker, er richtet seine Lampenaufsatz auf ihn, weil es in besagter Höhle so scheiß-dunkel ist. ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. August 2014)

Robocop, Jesus, Necros....das Spiel sagt mir langsam zu.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Woher weisst du das, hat er Schild umhängen, auf dem steht: "Nein, ich bin nicht Jesus" ?


Nein, bei dem Typen leuchtet nur das Visier. Und Jesus hatte bekanntermaßen nur einen altmodischen Heiligenschein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. August 2014)

Vielleicht ein OCP-Upgrade


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein OCP-Upgrade


Japp, und statt Brot und Wein teilt er Chips und Hydraulikflüssigkeit mit seinen Nächsten. [emoji6]


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. August 2014)

Ich sollt mal was tun, statt hier aus Langeweile sonen Müll zu schreiben^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich sollt mal was tun, statt hier aus Langeweile sonen Müll zu schreiben^^


Geh spielen. Das sag ich meinem Sohn andauernd.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. August 2014)

Ich habe nochmal Risen 1 durchgespielt. Beim ersten Durchgang damals war ich bei den Banditen, diesmal bei denen in der Vulkanfestung. Jetzt spiel ich noch einmal Risen 2 durch und dann kommt der 3.Teil dran


----------



## PcJuenger (16. August 2014)

Ich habe vor, morgen einmal mit Tropico 4 (welches ich für erfreuliche 39 ct abgreifen konnte ) einen auf El Presidente zu machen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. August 2014)

Bin mit *The Fall* fertig.

Ein extrem überraschender wie genialer Cliffhanger. Damned!!! Wann kommt die nächste Episode??? WILL!!! HABEN!!!


----------



## Chemenu (17. August 2014)

Altes Spiel, neu gekauft: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktioniert sogar mit PS4 Controller und macht damit noch mehr Spaß als mit Tastatur.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. August 2014)

Hab ich früher recht oft gespielt. mit patch auch unter XP noch. Läuft das denn mit Win 8?


----------



## Chemenu (17. August 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Läuft das denn mit Win 8?


Ich hab noch Win7, da läuft es.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. August 2014)

hm, also unter Win 8 nicht mehr. Habs jetzt über ne Stunde lang versucht, inklusive diverser Cracks. Bei einem lädt er dann, will aber dann die CD haben, obwohl sie im Laufwerk liegt. Den XP-patch von damals find ich leider nicht mehr, ohne den krieg ich dieselbe Fehlermeldung wie damals, nämlich dass NT nicht unterstützt wird^^ Kompatibilitätskrams bringt nat. auch nix.
Ich geb auf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. August 2014)

Bei mir lief es bis vor kurzem auch auf Win7. Aber wie einige andere ältere Spiele neuerdings nicht mehr. 

Wenn ich es nur hinbekäme XP und Win7 bei mir parallelen betreiben zu können...

@Chemenu

Was ist das für eine Vollversionen-Zeitschrift?


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. August 2014)

Hab mir nun doch mal Risen 3 zugelegt und ich muss sagen...PB sollte sich lieber mal von anderen Entwicklern etwas abschauen, gerade was Gameplay und Technik angeht. Hier mal ein vorläufiges Fazit: 
1. Das Kampfsystem ist unpräzise und die Gegner sind teilweise zu schnell und zu stark, als das man wirkungsvoll einen guten Treffer landen könnte. Ohne den Begleiter hat man zumindest am Anfang kaum eine Chance. Und das auf "Normal". Später wird es besser, was aber nicht gerade für ein gutes Balancing spricht. Das Kampfsystem ist auch sehr arcardelastig geraten und die unpräzise Kameraführung macht das ganze noch unnötig unübersichtlich. 
2. Die Synchronisation und die Dialoge erreichen lange nicht mehr die Klasse eines Gothic. Tatsächlich fand ich viele Dialoge einfach...fürchterlich. 
3. Die Grafik ist veraltet, was man an jeder Ecke sieht. Sie steht in schlechtem Verhältnis zur Performance. Aber die Beleuchtung ist wirklich hübsch und die Atmosphäre ist toll. Trotz veralteter Technik gibt Risen 3 ein wirklich stimmiges Gesamtbild ab. Aber wie gewohnt sind die Dialoge voller hölzener Animationen. 
4. Fraktionen, Nebenquests usw...alles da und macht auch Spaß, trotz einiger, wie schon erwähnt, dämlicher Dialoge. 
5. Die "Weichspühlung" des Gameplays kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Zwar gibt es einige Komfortfunktionen, wie etwa Questmarker usw., auf das ich aufgrund mehr oder weniger kleiner Gebiete verzichten kann, aber den Rest begrüße ich. z.B. dass das Spiel in den Inventarbildschirm wechselt, wenn man Kisten lootet. So muss man nicht jedes Mal die selbe Animation, wie damals in Gothic, beobachten. Das UI ist auch deutlich übersichtlicher und geht besser von der Hand. 


Bis jetzt würde ich sagen...Risen 3 ist gut, aber irgendwie werde ich trotzdem nicht ganz warm damit. Gerade das miese Kampfsystem, die geringen Möglichkeiten der Waffenauswahl usw., stößt mir sehr sauer auf. Zwar war schon Gothic 3 irgendwie Hack'n Slay-lastig, aber es bot immerhin noch mehr Möglichkeiten, etwa Schilde, oder zwei Waffen in jeder Hand. Risen 3 bietet keine große Steigerung gegenüber dem Vorgänger und setzt sich mit Risen 2 und Gothic 3 auf Platz 1 der schlechtesten PB-Spiele.


----------



## Chemenu (18. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @Chemenu
> 
> Was ist das für eine Vollversionen-Zeitschrift?



Das ist eine normale deutsche Retail Version (im Pappkarton inkl. Handbuch und Jewel Case), keine Zeitschriften Vollversion.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. August 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das ist eine normale deutsche Retail Version (im Pappkarton inkl. Handbuch und Jewel Case), keine Zeitschriften Vollversion.


Ach so, auf dem Foto sah es so flach aus, da dachte ich automatisch an eine Zeitschrift. ^^


----------



## Chemenu (18. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach so, auf dem Foto sah es so flach aus...


Hast wieder Deine 3D-Brille nicht aufgehabt?


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. August 2014)

Ich spiel gerade Dethkarz. Nochmal tausend Dank an Chemenu, ohne den hätt ichs nicht geschafft 
Das Spiel war immer ne tolle Alternative zu Wipeout und Extreme G. Für nen Funracer ist sogar die Fahrphysik erstaunlich gut.


----------



## Chemenu (18. August 2014)

Vielleicht geht ja mal ne Runde Multiplayer? Ich glaub das funktioniert sogar über Internet. Ausprobiert habe ich es aber noch nie.^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hab mir nun doch mal Risen 3 zugelegt und ich muss sagen...PB sollte sich lieber mal von anderen Entwicklern etwas abschauen, gerade was Gameplay und Technik angeht. Hier mal ein vorläufiges Fazit:
> 1. Das Kampfsystem ist unpräzise und die Gegner sind teilweise zu schnell und zu stark, als das man wirkungsvoll einen guten Treffer landen könnte. Ohne den Begleiter hat man zumindest am Anfang kaum eine Chance. Und das auf "Normal". Später wird es besser, was aber nicht gerade für ein gutes Balancing spricht. Das Kampfsystem ist auch sehr arcardelastig geraten und die unpräzise Kameraführung macht das ganze noch unnötig unübersichtlich.
> 2. Die Synchronisation und die Dialoge erreichen lange nicht mehr die Klasse eines Gothic. Tatsächlich fand ich viele Dialoge einfach...fürchterlich.
> 3. Die Grafik ist veraltet, was man an jeder Ecke sieht. Sie steht in schlechtem Verhältnis zur Performance. Aber die Beleuchtung ist wirklich hübsch und die Atmosphäre ist toll. Trotz veralteter Technik gibt Risen 3 ein wirklich stimmiges Gesamtbild ab. Aber wie gewohnt sind die Dialoge voller hölzener Animationen.
> ...



Vielleicht sollten sie mal bei den Witcher-Machern anklopfen, ob sie für ihr nächstes Spiel die Red-Engine verwenden dürfen


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten sie mal bei den Witcher-Machern anklopfen, ob sie für ihr nächstes Spiel die Red-Engine verwenden dürfen



Läuft bei mir in FullHD, höchsten Settings mit gut 30fps. Glücklicherweise ziemlich konstant. ^^ Ich wär nur froh, wenn das Kampfsystem besser wär.


----------



## djphilzen (20. August 2014)

Hole zurzeit *Far Cry 3* und *Dishonored* nach, die ich im Steam Summer Sale günstig erbeuten konnte. Danach widme ich mich endlich *Watch Dogs* (plus DLCs) und hoffe, dass meine Grafikkarte nicht explodiert.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. August 2014)

Counterspy auf der PS4. Sehr schöner Stil, aber Schmalspur-Gameplay. Genau das Richtige fürs Sommerloch - ich kann mich ansonsten zu nichts aufraffen. Hab mehrere Strategiespiele, die ich nachholen will, aber allein deren Desktop-Symbole öden mich schon an. Und das, wo ich doch eigentlich ein echter Strategie-Fan bin. Hach, es wird Zeit, dass mal wieder neue Spiele erscheinen ...


----------



## Kaisan (20. August 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Counterspy auf der PS4. Sehr schöner Stil, aber Schmalspur-Gameplay. Genau das Richtige fürs Sommerloch - ich kann mich ansonsten zu nichts aufraffen. Hab mehrere Strategiespiele, die ich nachholen will, aber allein deren Desktop-Symbole öden mich schon an. Und das, wo ich doch eigentlich ein echter Strategie-Fan bin. Hach, es wird Zeit, dass mal wieder neue Spiele erscheinen ...



Du hast eine PS4, Peter? *paranoid umguck*


----------



## Kaisan (20. August 2014)

Ich habe jetzt mal zu * Transistor * für die PS4 gegriffen und bin durchaus angetan, auch wenn ich nur mal kurz eine halbe Stunde reingespielt habe.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. August 2014)

Ist doch der Bastion-Nachfolger, oder?


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. August 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist doch der Bastion-Nachfolger, oder?



Ist das zweite Spiel von dem Studio ja. Hat aber storymäßig nichts mehr mit Bastion zu tun


----------



## Kaisan (20. August 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist doch der Bastion-Nachfolger, oder?



Nicht direkter Nachfolger, aber eben vom selben Entwickler und mit einem recht ähnlichem Gameplay. Aber vom Setting usw. doch komplett anders, gehört nicht zur Bastion-Serie.


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2014)

Dank eines Threads hier, spiele ich mal wieder Dark Messiah.
Hab das Spiel nie weit gespielt, aber dieses mal bin ich schon weiter als jemals zuvor und ich hab Spass daran.
Und auch die Deutsche Sprachausgabe find ich ganz gut.

Schade/Komisch, dass es für das Spiel keine grossen Grafikmods wie zu HL2 gibt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Du hast eine PS4, Peter? *paranoid umguck*



Redaktions-PS4. Ich selbst hab noch keine.


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Redaktions-PS4. Ich selbst hab noch keine.



es hat manchmal doch vorteile da für so ein Spielemagazin zu schreiben


----------



## Neawoulf (22. August 2014)

Gestern ist endlich mein Warthog HOTAS angekommen (man, was für ein Monster!) und ich hab jetzt mal mit *Elite Dangerous *angefangen. Der Oculus Rift Support ist leider noch verbuggt (ruckelt, chromatische Abberation, Galaxiekarte praktisch unbrauchbar, aber die aktuelle Version basiert noch auf dem alten SDK, das noch recht fehlerhaft war), aber das Spiel selbst macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Vor allem die Physik im Spiel ist sehr gut umgesetzt. Kein Fliegen wie auf Schienen, stattdessen werden sämtliche Bewegungen im Spiel mit den Haupt- und Manövriertriebwerken simuliert. Wer will, kann die Stabilitätshilfe abschalten und die verrücktesten Manöver fliegen. Was mir da allerdings noch fehlt, ist ein Flight Path Indicator (ein kleines Symbol auf dem HUD, das die aktuelle Bewegungsrichtung anzeigt) und mehrere Stufen der Stabilitätshilfe (z. B. Rotationsstopp, der sich nicht separat ein- und ausschalten lässt). Insgesamt fühlt sich das Spiel ähnlich an wie damals die beiden Independence War Spiele, die ich sehr gerne gespielt habe.

Im Moment ist Elite Dangerous Star Citizen noch weit voraus, aber Star Citizen hat eine ähnliche Flugphysik (etwas schneller und actionreicher, aber nicht weniger realistisch), es fehlt nur an Content und Anpassungsmöglichkeiten für die Steuerung. Einige Youtuber haben sich zwar einige Konfigurationen mit Makros für HOTAS und Sprachkommandos erstellt, aber ich warte lieber darauf, bis sich das Ganze ingame vernünftig anpassen lässt. Der Content fehlt derzeit sowieso noch, da verbringe ich meine Zeit lieber mit Elite Dangerous.



Mit *Risen 3 *bin ich auch noch beschäftigt und ich muss sagen: Auch nach ca. 15 Spielstunden gefällt mir das Spiel immer noch sehr gut. Nicht ganz auf dem Niveau von Gothic 1 und 2 und Risen 1, aber auch nicht allzu weit davon entferne. Warum man sich beim Kampfsystem nicht wieder bei Gothic und Risen 1 orientiert hat, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Das hat damals so gut funktioniert. Man müsste nur minimale Änderungen vornehmen, um den Kampf gegen mehrere Gegner gleichzeitig spielbarer zu machen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. August 2014)

Elite Dangerous würd mich auch reizen, aber 60€ für ne beta is mir etwas zu heftig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. August 2014)

Ich denke, morgen wird es Zeit für "Balls of Steel". Nach einigen hochklassigen bzw. anspruchsvollen Egoshootern hab ich einfach Lustaufr B-Movie-Balleraction a la *Duke Nukem Forever*. ^^


----------



## golani79 (22. August 2014)

Habe eben die Sandboxalpha von The Long Dark angespielt - macht schon nen recht guten ersten Eindruck und für ne Alpha läufts auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. August 2014)

Ich habe in Plague Inc. das erste Mal die Welt vernichtet. Berufserfahrung hilft. [emoji6]


----------



## Kaisan (23. August 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe in Plague Inc. das erste Mal die Welt vernichtet. Berufserfahrung hilft. [emoji6]



Ist das nicht dieses Spiel, in der man die Rolle eines Virus einnimmt und die Weltbevölkerung qualvoll ausrottet?  Spielen einiger meiner Freunde exzessiv auf dem Smartphone ...


----------



## Vagabound (23. August 2014)

also ich Spiel auf dem PC:
Guild Wars 2
Space Engineers
Endless Space
StarMade
Portal 2
Minecraft
Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag / Freedom Cry und Liberation
Supreme Commander Forged Alliance

auf dem Tablet spiel ich dann noch ganz gerne The Inner World


----------



## Kaisan (23. August 2014)

Vagabound schrieb:


> also ich Spiel auf dem PC:
> Guild Wars 2
> Space Engineers
> Endless Space
> ...



So viele Spiele gleichzeitig? Ich beschränkte mich mittlerweile darauf, höchstens zwei Spiele gleichzeitig zu spielen. Sonst komme ich immer so schnell aus der Story und dem Gameplay raus.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. August 2014)

Hab vor kurzem endlich *Sniper Elite V2* durchgespielt. 
Hat richtig Spass gemacht und war auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad auch sehr anspruchsvoll. Wenn der dritte Teil mal billiger ist, wird der auch gekauft 

Heute hab ich dann mal noch eins der vielen Spiele angefangen, die bisher unangetastet in meiner Steam-Bib liegen. Und zwar *Metal Gear Rising Revengeance*.
Nach ein bisschen mehr als einer Stunde, bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob das die richtige Entscheidung war. Ist ein sehr lineares Hack ´n´Slay mit uninteressanter Story. D.h. einzig und allein die Kämpfe sollten mich motivieren, das ist aber leider nicht der Fall. Inzenierung ist zwar top, aber mit dem Kampfsystem komm ich bisher irgendwie nicht richtig klar. Das die Kameraführung absolut beschissen ist, hilft da auch nicht weiter. Bisher bin ich meistens mehr mit dem rechten Stick beschäftigt, als mit dem linken. Schätze mal mit Tastatur wird das auch nicht besser werden, aber vllt lass ich es mal auf einen Versuch ankommen. 
Aktuell bin ich jedenfalls mehr von dem Spiel genervt, als das ich es genießen kann und auf sowas hab ich echt keine Lust, wenn ich am Feierabend gemütlich zocken will. Kann also sein, dass Metal Gear schneller wieder von der Platte fliegt als gedacht.

*Update:* Habs mal mit Tastatur versucht, ist sogar etwas angenehmer. Aber immer noch bei weitem nicht gut, Steuerung und Kampfsystem machen das Ganze im Moment kaputt. 
Auch nervig: Blocken tut man mit der Taste, die gleichzeitig für Leichte Angriffe zuständig ist. In 50% aller Fälle sehe ich den Angriff des Gegners rechtzeitig, drücke die Blockkombination auch noch schnell genug, aber eben nicht schnell genug für das Spiel, das mich dann einen Angriff ausführen lässt und mich in die Attacke laufen lässt. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich weiterspielen werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. August 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hab vor kurzem endlich *Sniper Elite V2* durchgespielt.
> Hat richtig Spass gemacht und war auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad auch sehr anspruchsvoll. Wenn der dritte Teil mal billiger ist, wird der auch gekauft
> 
> Heute hab ich dann mal noch eins der vielen Spiele angefangen, die bisher unangetastet in meiner Steam-Bib liegen. Und zwar *Metal Gear Rising Revengeance*.
> ...



Das Spiel ist sehr durchwachsen. Ich hab' es auch schon durchgespielt. Hoffe, dass das "richtige" Metal Gear dann wesentlich besser ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist sehr durchwachsen. Ich hab' es auch schon durchgespielt. Hoffe, dass das "richtige" Metal Gear dann wesentlich besser ist


Jedes "richtige" MGS ist besser als "Vengeance", das steht doch außer Frage.


----------



## golani79 (25. August 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hab vor kurzem endlich *Sniper Elite V2* durchgespielt.
> Hat richtig Spass gemacht und war auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad auch sehr anspruchsvoll. Wenn der dritte Teil mal billiger ist, wird der auch gekauft



Weiß zwar nicht, wie es mittlerweile so ist, aber ich würde bei Sniper Elite 3 auch auf nen Deal warten.
Hab es mir zu Release geholt und es machte auch nen super Ersteindruck - bis ich im Laufe der Kampagne auf immer mehr und mehr Bugs gestoßen bin.

Zum Beispiel konnte ich eine Mission nicht abschließen, weil etwas fehlerhaft getriggert wurde - dazu gabe es zick Beiträge in den Foren, aber von offizieller Seite kam irgendwie überhaupt nix dazu.
Weder im offiziellen Forum noch in den Steamforen.

Schön und gut, wollte ich die Mission zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal komplett neu starten - aber ging nicht, da mittlerweile ein Update meine Savegames und so 12 Stunden an Gameplay vernichtet hat 
Gab zwar nen Rollback auf die vorherige Version vom Spiel, aber das hat mir auch nicht mehr geholfen.

Des Weiteren finde ich es ein wenig witzlos, dass es im Hauptspiel nur 4 Sniper Rifles gibt und da sind nichtmal alle obligatorischen aus der Zeit vertreten.
Die Kar 98 bspw. sucht man vergebens - dafür hat man das G43, welches zu der Zeit aber fast noch nicht im Einsatz war.
Und wo sind dann die restlichen? Ja, die darf man per DLC kaufen, wenn man die verwenden will (und die DLC´s gabs schon zu  Release, was eigentlich nur zeigt, dass die den Content vom Hauptspiel rausgenommen haben) - für ein Sniperspiel ein wenig gar lame finde ich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2014)

Statt als Duke seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung (Kaugummi-Kauen und Arschtritte verteilen) nachzugehen, habe ich vorerst doch "Lara Croft & The Guardian of Light" für 2 Stunden angespielt.
Bin positiv überrascht, diese Iso-Action mit schöner Levelstruktur und kleineren Rätseln macht richtig Laune. Da macht auch die austauschbare wie unnötige Hintergrundstory keinen Strich durch die Spielspaßrechnung. 

Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, mir auch die angekündigte Fortsetzung zuzulegen.


----------



## legion333 (25. August 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Heute hab ich dann mal noch eins der vielen Spiele angefangen, die bisher unangetastet in meiner Steam-Bib liegen. Und zwar *Metal Gear Rising Revengeance*.
> Nach ein bisschen mehr als einer Stunde, bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob das die richtige Entscheidung war. Ist ein sehr lineares Hack ´n´Slay mit uninteressanter Story. D.h. einzig und allein die Kämpfe sollten mich motivieren, das ist aber leider nicht der Fall. Inzenierung ist zwar top, aber mit dem Kampfsystem komm ich bisher irgendwie nicht richtig klar. Das die Kameraführung absolut beschissen ist, hilft da auch nicht weiter. Bisher bin ich meistens mehr mit dem rechten Stick beschäftigt, als mit dem linken. Schätze mal mit Tastatur wird das auch nicht besser werden, aber vllt lass ich es mal auf einen Versuch ankommen.
> Aktuell bin ich jedenfalls mehr von dem Spiel genervt, als das ich es genießen kann und auf sowas hab ich echt keine Lust, wenn ich am Feierabend gemütlich zocken will. Kann also sein, dass Metal Gear schneller wieder von der Platte fliegt als gedacht.



Als ich das gespielt hab hatte das eine Lock on-Mechanik  Zumindest kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich große Probleme mit der Kamera gehabt hätte. Mir hat es nur eine Menge Spaß bereitet, so wunderbar albern wie das Spiel ist  Auch wenn ein oder zwei Abschnitte etwas frustrierend waren, ist es mMn noch einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Sanador (25. August 2014)

Ja, es gibt eine Lock-On Funktion, welche die meiste Zeit auch gut funktioniert. Doch in engen Räumlichkeiten wie das Abwasser-Level kombiniert mit flinken und hüpfenden Gegner, macht das ganze dennoch sehr unübersichtlich.
Zum Blocken: Wenn man Spiele wie Street Fighter schon mal gespielt hat, dann kommt man sehr schnell mit dem Timing zurecht.

@Topic: Nach laaannger Zeit spiele ich wieder einmal *Aquanox* und mich beeindruckt die Technik auch heute noch, vor allem die Texturen sind noch schick.
 Anfangs ist nur die simulierte Trägheit im Wasser etwas gewöhnungsbedrüftig, bei sowas bevorzuge ich doch lieber das Vakuum im All.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. August 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Als ich das gespielt hab hatte das eine Lock on-Mechanik   Zumindest kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich große Probleme  mit der Kamera gehabt hätte. Mir hat es nur eine Menge Spaß bereitet, so  wunderbar albern wie das Spiel ist  Auch wenn ein oder zwei Abschnitte etwas frustrierend waren, ist es mMn noch einen Versuch wert.





Sanador schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt eine Lock-On Funktion, welche die meiste Zeit auch gut funktioniert. Doch in engen Räumlichkeiten wie das Abwasser-Level kombiniert mit flinken und hüpfenden Gegner, macht das ganze dennoch sehr unübersichtlich.
> Zum Blocken: Wenn man Spiele wie Street Fighter schon mal gespielt hat, dann kommt man sehr schnell mit dem Timing zurecht.



Bei mehreren Gegnern hilft die Lock-On-Funktion mir leider nicht so richtig weiter. Blocken wäre wahrscheinlich Eingewöhnugssache, für einen neuen Versuch ist mir im Moment aber die Zeit, die ich zum Zocken habe zu kostbar. Gibt einfach nichts was mich dazu motiviert es weiter zu versuchen. Vllt fehlt mir für das Spiel einfach der Skill 
Hab genug Alternativen in meiner Steam-Bib, die angefangen oder weiter gespielt werden wollen  Metro Last Light und Alice Madness Returns lachen mich z.B. schon länger an.


----------



## svd (26. August 2014)

Da "Reaper of Souls" ja auch seinen Weg auf die alten Konsolen gefunden hat, spiele ich das momentan auf der PS3.

Dafür, dass es bloß 720p sind und weniger Effekte dargestellt werden können, muss ich sagen, dass mir die PS3 Version sehr gut gefällt.

Mit dem letzten Patch muss das Spiel auch optisch aufgebohrt worden sein, auf dem Boden blubbert zB mehr Säure etc. Vlt sind auch Änderungen
beim Sound vorgenommen worden, da es nun etwas "wuchtiger" klingt, was aber auch Einbildung sein kann.

Der fünfte Akt macht Laune, der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist auch höher. Die Bossfights sind viel witziger und dynamischer, als noch im Hauptspiel.
"Rumstehen" ist somit nicht mehr. Bzw solange nicht, bis endlich passende Ausrüstung und die höchsten Edelsteine gefunden worden sind. 

Einfach klasse, da hat Blizzard zum Abschied noch ein tolles Spiel hingelegt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. August 2014)

Bin mal wieder mit XCOM: Enemy Unknown beschäftigt. Schwierigkeitsgrad Classic, kein Iron Man-Modus (bin ein Save-Scummer und stolz drauf! ). Einfach brillant, wie extrem gut designt dieses Spiel ist. Macht immer wieder Laune! Vielleicht habe ich Ende des Jahres dann auch mal Zeit, den Long War-Mod auszuprobieren. Hab mich bisher nicht getraut


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. August 2014)

Hab gerade *The Last of Us* zum vierten mal durchgespielt. (zum zweiten mal in der Remastered-Version)
Es ist und bleibt einfach nur großartig und es juckt mich schon wieder, direkt den nächsten Durchgang anzugehen.
Werde mich glaube ich mal in dem neuen Erbarmungslos-Modus versuchen.


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hab vor kurzem endlich *Sniper Elite V2* durchgespielt.
> Hat richtig Spass gemacht und war auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad auch sehr anspruchsvoll. Wenn der dritte Teil mal billiger ist, wird der auch gekauft



Macht echt Spaß. Erst recht mit der Killcam. Und Hitler hat doch nur 1 Ei.  . Übrigens hab ich bei Sniper Elite 3 bislang keine Probleme. Bin aber auch erst in der 3. Mission. Weil ich wegen der Kriegstagebücher die vorangegangenen Missionen so oft zocke bis ich alles habe.


----------



## Kaisan (26. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hab gerade *The Last of Us* zum vierten mal durchgespielt. (zum zweiten mal in der Remastered-Version)
> Es ist und bleibt einfach nur großartig und es juckt mich schon wieder, direkt den nächsten Durchgang anzugehen.
> Werde mich glaube ich mal in dem neuen Erbarmungslos-Modus versuchen.



Du Verrückter, Du ... 
Okay, ich habe gestern Abend auch meinen vierten Alan Wake-Anlauf gestartet.


----------



## chbdiablo (26. August 2014)

Hab jetzt ca 8 Stunden mit Risen 3 verbracht und hab meinen Spaß damit. Natürlich hat es objektiv gesehen seine Schwächen und ist etwas repetitiv, aber es ist halt doch ein Spiel, wie man es von PB erwartet. Eher Mehr vom Gleichen, als was neues, aber wem das bewusst ist, der wird auch Risen 3 bestimmt mögen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Okay, ich habe gestern Abend auch meinen vierten Alan Wake-Anlauf gestartet.



Den vierten?  Respekt 
Ich bin froh, dass ich es geschafft habe mich einmal durch das Spiel zu quälen


----------



## Kaisan (26. August 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Den vierten?  Respekt
> Ich bin froh, dass ich es geschafft habe mich einmal durch das Spiel zu quälen



Ach ... das Gameplay ist durchschnittlich, nicht mehr. Aber die großartige Story (aber niemals mit deutscher Vertonung spielen, die ist großer Mist!), die Atmosphäre - großartig.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Ach ... das Gameplay ist durchschnittlich, nicht mehr. Aber die großartige Story (aber niemals mit deutscher Vertonung spielen, die ist großer Mist!), die Atmosphäre - großartig.



Die Story ist wirklich sehr gut, nur deswegen hab ich es durch das Hauptspiel und die beiden DLCs geschafft (wobei die Story bei den beiden stark nachgelassen hat).
Atmosphäre ist stellenweise auch ok, den Rest hab ich allerdings als mehr als unterdurchschnittlich empfunden. 
American Nightmare fand ich besser  Da war das Gameplay und Waffenhandling wesentlich flüssiger. Story fehlt hier natürlich und Backtracking at its best


----------



## Chemenu (27. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Ach ... das Gameplay ist durchschnittlich, nicht mehr. Aber die großartige Story (aber niemals mit deutscher Vertonung spielen, die ist großer Mist!), die Atmosphäre - großartig.


Das einzig großartige an dem Spiel war für mich das Setting. Die Atmosphäre war an einigen wenigen Stellen ganz gut (die Ankunft in Bright Falls, anfangs in der "Klinik" und der Kohlemine). 
Ansonsten wurde für mich alles durch das repetitive, langweilige, nervige und oft frustrierende Gameplay kaputt gemacht.
Ich hatte mir ein Adventure erhofft, d.h. mit NPCs interagieren, Rätsel lösen, aber hauptsächlich die wunderschöne Umgebung erkunden. 
Leider erwies sich das Spiel als total uninspirierter Action-Shooter. Die ständig gleichen "Ich Depp verliere all meine Waffen und laufe anschließend durch den dunklen Wald um unzählige Monster zu bekämpfen" Abschnitte waren einfach nur nervig und unnötig in die Länge gezogen. Die regelmäßig vorkommenden Kampfarenen waren schon von weitem als solche zu erkennen. Ich wusste schon immer vorher genau wenn man gleich wieder in einem Bereich gefangen war um X Schattenwesen und eine wildgewordene Baumschine auszulöschen. Einfach nur wäh... 

Ich hab mich selten so mühsam durch ein Spiel gequält. Nach Abschluss hab ich es auch sofort deinstalliert. Keine Chance mich da noch weiter mit dem DLC zu beschäftigen.
Obwohl ich eins von den Zusatzkapiteln noch kurz angespielt habe aus Neugier. Nachdem das aber auch sofort wieder mit einem Kampf in abgeschlossenem Raum gegen min. 6 Gegner losging hab ich entnervt deinstalliert. 
Die Story hielt ich auch nicht für besonders ansprechend. Hatte mir viel mehr Mystery erwartet. Bekommen hatte ich eine wirre Story über Geistwesen und dunkle Mächte, die man auch in einem 4 Stunden Spiel hätte erzählen können.
Für mich insgesamt eine riesen Enttäuschung. 




Gestern Abend bin ich kläglich im letzten Akt von *Killzone SF* gescheitert. Hatte es mit Mühe und Not in den letzten Abschnitt geschafft, nur um dann festzustellen dass dieser Abschnitt nur schaffbar ist wenn im vorletzten Abschnitt nicht zu viele Gegner übrig bleiben.  Nun darf ich den ganzen vorletzten Abschnitt auch nochmal spielen und muss irgendwie versuchen da mehr Gegner zu neutralisieren.


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. August 2014)

Heute Morgen Episode 5 von The Walking Dead, Season 2. Ist schon toll, wenn man so etwas auf der Arbeit spielen darf


----------



## golani79 (27. August 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Heute Morgen Episode 5 von The Walking Dead, Season 2. Ist schon toll, wenn man so etwas auf der Arbeit spielen darf



Die is schon raus?
Na dann setz ich mich auch dazu


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. August 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die is schon raus?



*schnief* Keiner liest unsere News.


----------



## golani79 (27. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> *schnief* Keiner liest unsere News.



Habe die letzten Tage nur gelesen, dass die Episode die Woche kommen soll - wenns was genaueres gab, hab ich das wohl übersehen ^^


----------



## Sanador (27. August 2014)

So, Aquanox durchgespielt! Nun ist der zweite Teil an der Reihe.


----------



## Shorty484 (27. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hab gerade *The Last of Us* zum vierten mal durchgespielt. (zum zweiten mal in der Remastered-Version)
> Es ist und bleibt einfach nur großartig und es juckt mich schon wieder, direkt den nächsten Durchgang anzugehen.
> Werde mich glaube ich mal in dem neuen Erbarmungslos-Modus versuchen.


Meine PS4 mit der Remastered-Version ist am Montag eingetroffen und ich bin seit dem auch am Zocken, richtig geil. Allerdings hab ich schon auf normal zu tun das ich überlebe. Liegt allerdings auch daran, dass ich schlecht mit Controller zielen kann, war schon immer so.


----------



## shippy74 (27. August 2014)

Ich hab mit Spintires angefangen, erster Eindruck: Sieht Toll aus, aber eine extrem bescheidene Kamera .Trotzdem macht es richtig Spaß mit den Fahrzeugen im Schlamm zu wühlen. Denke da muss man aber Fan von sowas sein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2014)

dank dem Matthias konnt ich mal The Crew anfangen und muss schon sagen, das Ding kann was und so bin ich eigentlich nur über Grafikbugs gestolpert bei dem das Fahrgestell und der Motor ohne Aufbaut davon fahren 
Und in "gedenken" an dsr hab ich auch einen Challenger genommen 
Alleine was irgendwo ... blöde ist, das maximal so 2-3 andere mit in der Session sind


----------



## Neawoulf (27. August 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Spintires angefangen, erster Eindruck: Sieht Toll aus, aber eine extrem bescheidene Kamera .Trotzdem macht es richtig Spaß mit den Fahrzeugen im Schlamm zu wühlen. Denke da muss man aber Fan von sowas sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lt. den Entwicklern wird glücklicherweise an der Kamera gearbeitet. Was mir noch fehlt: Freie Wahl, was die Steuerung und Eingabegeräte angeht. Innenansicht + Lenkradunterstützung wäre schon nett, finde ich.

Auf dem letzten Bild, das ist die Hill-Map, oder? So aus Neugier: Hast du's geschafft, die Ladung Holz über diese Straße nach oben zu bringen? Ich hab's versucht und mir noch ein paar Versuchen einen alternativen Weg gesucht, da ich das Ding (auch mit dem MAZ 537) einfach nicht um die letzte Kurve gekriegt hab, da zu eng, Bäume und Schlammloch kurz vor der Kurve.


----------



## golani79 (27. August 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Meine PS4 mit der Remastered-Version ist am Montag eingetroffen und ich bin seit dem auch am Zocken, richtig geil. Allerdings hab ich schon auf normal zu tun das ich überlebe. Liegt allerdings auch daran, dass ich schlecht mit Controller zielen kann, war schon immer so.



Solltest vlt. ein wenig mehr stealthen - dann musst nicht ständig schießen und zielen


----------



## shippy74 (27. August 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Lt. den Entwicklern wird glücklicherweise an der Kamera gearbeitet. Was mir noch fehlt: Freie Wahl, was die Steuerung und Eingabegeräte angeht. Innenansicht + Lenkradunterstützung wäre schon nett, finde ich.
> 
> Auf dem letzten Bild, das ist die Hill-Map, oder? So aus Neugier: Hast du's geschafft, die Ladung Holz über diese Straße nach oben zu bringen? Ich hab's versucht und mir noch ein paar Versuchen einen alternativen Weg gesucht, da ich das Ding (auch mit dem MAZ 537) einfach nicht um die letzte Kurve gekriegt hab, da zu eng, Bäume und Schlammloch kurz vor der Kurve.



Na dann hoffen wir mal das bald ein update kommt mit der Kamera, wegen der bin ich schon ein paar mal falsch gefahren oder hab was nicht gesehen. Das letzte Bild ist die Hill Map, bin da NICHT um die Kurve gekommen. Ergebnis. MAZ lag auf der Seite nach ca 15 min hin und her. Werde jetzt das ganze mit Mittleren Stämmen versuchen. mal sehen ob ich das schaffe. Die Map ist schon ein gutes Stück schwieriger wie die erste.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. August 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild ist die Hill Map, bin da NICHT um die Kurve gekommen. Ergebnis. MAZ lag auf der Seite nach ca 15 min hin und her.



Gut, dann haben wir die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht  Ich hab noch versucht, mit nem anderen Laster den Trailer und die Zugmaschine mit Gewalt um die Ecken zu ziehen, aber irgendwann ging das einfach nicht mehr und der MAZ ist den Hügel runtergekullert und weiter unten zwischen einigen Bäumen liegen geblieben.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. August 2014)

Eben Episode 5 von *The Walking Dead: Season Two* durchgespielt.
Einfach nur episch, grandios und großartig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2014)

Für 1 1/2 Stunden endlich in *Duke Nukem Forever* reingeschnuppert.

Grafik - Solala. Untere Mittelpracht, und da drücke ich noch beide Augen zu. 
Gameplay - klassisch nobrainig, aber abwechslungsreich. 
Humor - trashig, sexistisch, geschmacklos... I love it.


----------



## svd (27. August 2014)

Warst du schon bei der "vielleicht langweiligsten Fahrzeugsequenz seit Half-Life 2"?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Warst du schon bei der "vielleicht langweiligsten Fahrzeugsequenz seit Half-Life 2"?


Du meinst den Abschnitt als Mini-Duke im RC-Racer? 

Ich fand es eigentlich ganz witzig... Am meisten hat mich aber der Sound von diesem Ding amüsiert. Hat was von einem gedrosseltem Rasenmäher... ^^

Überhaupt der Sound... Den hatte ich mir eigentlich viel wuchtiger vorgestellt. Ist mir gar ein bischen zu zahm, da kenne ich im FPS-Genre ganz andere Kaliber.


----------



## chbdiablo (27. August 2014)

Ich denke mal eher, er meint das ganz große Gefährt. Hach ja der Duke. Ob wir ihn jemals wiedersehen werden?


----------



## shippy74 (27. August 2014)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich denke mal eher, er meint das ganz große Gefährt. Hach ja der Duke. Ob wir ihn jemals wiedersehen werden?



Wenn die Zeitspanne eingehalten wird kannst du das in ca 13 Jahren nochmal fragen. Bis dahin einfach abwarten.


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Wenn die Zeitspanne eingehalten wird kannst du das in ca 13 Jahren nochmal fragen. Bis dahin einfach abwarten.



nein, die Entwicklungszeit steigt Progressive an


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2014)

Der Duke ist der Schwarzenegger der Gameswelt:
Er kommt wieder. Irgendwann. Wenn keiner damit rechnet, auch wenn seine große Zeit längst vorbei ist


----------



## Shorty484 (28. August 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Solltest vlt. ein wenig mehr stealthen - dann musst nicht ständig schießen und zielen


Ich versuche schon jedem Feuergefecht aus dem Weg zu gehen, aber keider gibt es ja auch welche wo man keine andere Möglichkeit hat


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2014)

Allein schon wo man nur wenige Sekunden hat und die Soldaten mit einem Stein ablenken soll. Da häng ich fest.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. August 2014)

Ich habe mit Last of us auf der PS3 angefangen und war dort schon nach dem ersten Infiziertenvollkontakt in dem kaputten Hochhaus frustriert. Das Umgehen der Gegner wollte mir einfach nicht gelingen. 

Nun habe ich das Spiel auf der PS4 auf einem leichteren Schwierigkeitsgrad begonnen und bin glücklich. Die Geschichte, Locations etc. finde ich nämlich toll und die kann ich jetzt viel besser genießen. [emoji6]


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ich versuche schon jedem Feuergefecht aus dem Weg zu gehen, aber keider gibt es ja auch welche wo man keine andere Möglichkeit hat



Glaube, die hielten sich in Grenzen - habe dennoch immer versucht, leise und stealthy vorzugehen.
Einfach um auch Munition zu sparen und brenzligere Situationen zu vermeiden - der Bogen eignet sich auch hervorragend, um Gegner lautlos aus Entfernung auszuschalten.
Kann ich auch bei Clickern empfehlen - Headshot und die Sache hat sich.
Andere Clicker bekommen auch nix davon mit - nur sollte man die halt auch mit einem Schuss fix umhauen. Sonst könnts ein wenig blöd werden 

Ansonsten halt vlt. 1-2 Gegner taktisch und leise ausschalten und sich dann vorbeischleichen


----------



## Shorty484 (28. August 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Last of us auf der PS3 angefangen und war dort schon nach dem ersten Infiziertenvollkontakt in dem kaputten Hochhaus frustriert. Das Umgehen der Gegner wollte mir einfach nicht gelingen.
> 
> Nun habe ich das Spiel auf der PS4 auf einem leichteren Schwierigkeitsgrad begonnen und bin glücklich. Die Geschichte, Locations etc. finde ich nämlich toll und die kann ich jetzt viel besser genießen. [emoji6]


Dazu bin ich zu ehrgeizig, wird so lange probiert bis es klappt .


----------



## Shorty484 (28. August 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Glaube, die hielten sich in Grenzen - habe dennoch immer versucht, leise und stealthy vorzugehen.
> Einfach um auch Munition zu sparen und brenzligere Situationen zu vermeiden - der Bogen eignet sich auch hervorragend, um Gegner lautlos aus Entfernung auszuschalten.
> Kann ich auch bei Clickern empfehlen - Headshot und die Sache hat sich.
> Andere Clicker bekommen auch nix davon mit - nur sollte man die halt auch mit einem Schuss fix umhauen. Sonst könnts ein wenig blöd werden
> ...



Ich sollte durch die Splinter Cell-Serie ja jetzt Übung im Schleichen haben, ich denke nach ein paar Spielstunden passt das schon .


----------



## ralf0r (29. August 2014)

Diablo 3 RoS - Mal sehen ob der neue Patch was taugt 

Allerdings muss ich zuerst heute nachmittag mein Gentoo Linux fertig neu installieren


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. August 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Dazu bin ich zu ehrgeizig, wird so lange probiert bis es klappt .



Ich eigentlich auch, aber irgendwann bin ich auch zu genervt. [emoji6] 
Sprich: es hat mich zwar in meiner Ehre verletzt, aber sonst hätte ich diese Spieleperle wahrscheinlich nie weiter gespielt. [emoji3]


----------



## svd (29. August 2014)

ralf0r schrieb:


> Diablo 3 RoS - Mal sehen ob der neue Patch was taugt
> 
> [...]



Witzigerweise wurde, ich weiß nicht, ob mit dem Reaper oder schon vorher, die Stimme der Dämonenjägerin neu besetzt.
Statt Anna Graves wird sie nun von Laura Bailey gesprochen.Ich liebe Laura Bailey, aber nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht.
Die "alte" DJ hat eine coole und passende Stimme gehabt.


----------



## n1salat (29. August 2014)

Hab mir Black Flag für 11€ geschnappt.

das wird heute - neben Arma - mal ausgiebig angezockt


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. August 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Dazu bin ich zu ehrgeizig, wird so lange probiert bis es klappt .



Ich hab das Spiel jetzt auf "Grounded" angefangen, also den schwersten Schwierigkeitsgrad, der nachträglich noch über Survivior eingeführt wurde.
Da wird sehr viel Probieren auf mich zu kommen.
In diesem Modus hat man keine UI. Man sieht seine Lebensanzeige nicht, man sieht nicht, wie viel Munition man hat, usw.
Vorräte gibt es offenbar so gut wie keine, ich habe abgesehen von 3-4 Schuss Munition und 5-6 Teilen zum Waffenupgrade bisher zumindest noch absolut nichts gefunden.
Außerdem scheinen Nahkämpfe nur was für den Notfall zu sein, man stirbt dabei sehr schnell.
Ich glaube vorbei schleichen wird in den meisten Fällen das Mittel der Wahl zu sein.

Noch bin ich motiviert.


----------



## Shorty484 (29. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich hab das Spiel jetzt auf "Grounded" angefangen, also den schwersten Schwierigkeitsgrad, der nachträglich noch über Survivior eingeführt wurde.
> Da wird sehr viel Probieren auf mich zu kommen.
> In diesem Modus hat man keine UI. Man sieht seine Lebensanzeige nicht, man sieht nicht, wie viel Munition man hat, usw.
> Vorräte gibt es offenbar so gut wie keine, ich habe abgesehen von 3-4 Schuss Munition und 5-6 Teilen zum Waffenupgrade bisher zumindest noch absolut nichts gefunden.
> ...


So weit geht mein Ehrgeiz dann doch nicht


----------



## Chemenu (30. August 2014)

Soeben *Killzone Shadow Fall* beendet. Man war das schwer am Ende... die letzten Spielstunden kamen mir vor wie ein nie enden wollender Bosskampf. 
Kann mich nicht erinnern wann ich bei einem Shooter das letzte mal so derbe auf die Eier bekommen hab.  Unzählige Tode und 2 Longdrinks später hab ich es aber nun doch geschafft.
Nun kann ich mich endlich *The Last Of Us Remastered* zuwenden.


----------



## 50KCoffins (30. August 2014)

Momentan: 
Legaue of Legends
Battlefield 3/4
Rayman Legends
Nosgoth
Payday 2

und hin und wieder GTA IV


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. August 2014)

Lichdom: Battlemage

Selten so einen müden Anfang gespielt. Die Story ist ein Witz und die Gegner wiederholen sich schon nach fünf Minuten dutzende Male.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2014)

Sehr witzige und freche Games-Zitate, die man in *Duke Nukem Forever* findet. 



Spoiler



Erst der Master Chief, dann Isaac Clarke... Wer sonst noch einen Gastauftritt dort hat...


----------



## Kaisan (30. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sehr witzige und freche Games-Zitate, die man in *Duke Nukem Forever* findet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Humor fand ich teilweise auch spitze, nur hat das  leider recht bedingt über das reichlich magere und monotone Gameplay hinweggetäuscht. Aber ich meine, alleine für den Duke ist das Spiel einen Blick wert - auch wenn einige Witze schon weit die Grenze des guten Geschmacks überschreiten ...


----------



## Kaisan (30. August 2014)

50KCoffins schrieb:


> Momentan:
> Legaue of Legends
> Battlefield 3/4
> Rayman Legends
> ...



Und das spielst Du alles aktiv? Wow. Wie bereits zuvor erwähnt, komme ich schon durcheinander, wenn ich zwei oder drei Spiele aktiv spiele, weil ich eben einen sehr starken Fokus auf die Story setze. Und da fällt es schon mal schwer, immer den Überblick zu behalten, wenn man das eine Spiel für das andere pausiert.

Aber bei den genannten handelt es sich ja eher um Online-Spiele.


----------



## Sanador (31. August 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Lichdom: Battlemage
> 
> Selten so einen müden Anfang gespielt. Die Story ist ein Witz und die Gegner wiederholen sich schon nach fünf Minuten dutzende Male.


Ist zumindest das Kampfsystem auf lange Zeit spaßig?
Denn mich juckt es ein wenig in den Fingern, Lichdom: Battlemage zu kaufen. Es erinnert mich an Hexen 1/2 nur eben ohne die echt bescheidene Levelarchitektur.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. August 2014)

Nachdem endlich die letzte Episode von The Walking Dead Season 2 da ist, hab ich da auch mal zugegriffen. Leider ging mein letzter Season 1 Spielstand irgendwie verloren, also werde ich *The Walking Dead Season 1* vorher nochmal komplett durchspielen, um den Spielstand in Season 2 übernehmen zu können.


----------



## Shorty484 (31. August 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nachdem endlich die letzte Episode von The Walking Dead Season 2 da ist, hab ich da auch mal zugegriffen. Leider ging mein letzter Season 1 Spielstand irgendwie verloren, also werde ich *The Walking Dead Season 1* vorher nochmal komplett durchspielen, um den Spielstand in Season 2 übernehmen zu können.


Mit The Walking Dead wollte ich jetzt auch anfangen, allerdings werd ich nicht so richtig schlau aus der Steam-Version. Season 1 besteht doch aus 5 Episoden, oder? Sind die jetzt alle schon in der Steam-Version enthalten? Oder muss ich dann jede Episode einzeln runter laden?


----------



## MichaelG (31. August 2014)

Normalerweise müßten mit dem DL alle Episoden gedownloadet werden. Danach gibts aber noch die 400 Days. Die kommen extra. Und dann halt die "echte" Season 2.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. August 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Mit The Walking Dead wollte ich jetzt auch anfangen, allerdings werd ich nicht so richtig schlau aus der Steam-Version. Season 1 besteht doch aus 5 Episoden, oder? Sind die jetzt alle schon in der Steam-Version enthalten? Oder muss ich dann jede Episode einzeln runter laden?



Bei Steam gibt es das Spiel nur komplett.
Es sind also alle Episoden enthalten.+
Season 1 und 2 sind halt zwei eigenständige Spiele mit jeweils 5 Episoden.
Wenn du also das hier kaufst: http://store.steampowered.com/app/207610/ - bekommst du die erste Staffel mit allen 5 Episoden.


----------



## Shorty484 (31. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bei Steam gibt es das Spiel nur komplett.
> Es sind also alle Episoden enthalten.+
> Season 1 und 2 sind halt zwei eigenständige Spiele mit jeweils 5 Episoden.
> Wenn du also das hier kaufst: The Walking Dead on Steam - bekommst du die erste Staffel mit allen 5 Episoden.


Ich habe Season 1 schon vor längerem bei einem Sale gekauft, sollte aber trotzdem alle 5 Episoden enthalten? Dann kann ich ja beruhigt anfangen


----------



## golani79 (31. August 2014)

Ja, da ist alles drinn


----------



## Shorty484 (31. August 2014)

Alles klar, danke Euch Beiden


----------



## Neawoulf (31. August 2014)

Da steckt alles drin, was man braucht. Mit Episode 1 bin ich auch schon fertig (gestern Abend angefangen). Jetzt geht's weiter mit Episode 1 (nachdem ich das Spiel neu installiert habe). Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der immer wieder Probleme mit dem Speichersystem hat? Entweder Entscheidungen werden nicht in die nächste Episode übernommen oder es gibt einfach nen Blackscreen. Ich hatte gehofft, man hätte diese Probleme inzwischen gepatcht.


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. August 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ist zumindest das Kampfsystem auf lange Zeit spaßig?
> Denn mich juckt es ein wenig in den Fingern, Lichdom: Battlemage zu kaufen. Es erinnert mich an Hexen 1/2 nur eben ohne die echt bescheidene Levelarchitektur.



Ich hab jetzt erst eineinhalb Stunden gespielt, einfach weil ich es so furchtbar öde fand. Keine Ahnung, wie das später noch wird, aber im Moment besteht das Spielprinzip daraus, immer und immer wieder drei Sekunden die linke Maustaste gedrückt zu halten - dann ist der Feuerball mit kritischen Schaden aufgeladen und wird halbautomatisch in Richtung Feind geschleudert (es gibt kein Fadenkreuz). So um sich schießend, läuft man rückwärts vor den Gegnern davon und nutzt ab und zu noch einen schnellen Ausweichschritt. Ich find es ungemein einschläfernd - selbst Serious Sam hat mehr taktischen Anspruch. Aber es gibt auch genug Leute, die Spaß mit dem Spiel haben. Kannst dir ja mal das hier anschauen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aacn3YtJg5o


----------



## golani79 (31. August 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Da steckt alles drin, was man braucht. Mit Episode 1 bin ich auch schon fertig (gestern Abend angefangen). Jetzt geht's weiter mit Episode 1 (nachdem ich das Spiel neu installiert habe). Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der immer wieder Probleme mit dem Speichersystem hat? Entweder Entscheidungen werden nicht in die nächste Episode übernommen oder es gibt einfach nen Blackscreen. Ich hatte gehofft, man hätte diese Probleme inzwischen gepatcht.



Hatte weder in Season 1 noch in Season 2 Probleme mit den Savegames.


----------



## Sanador (31. August 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt erst eineinhalb Stunden gespielt, einfach weil ich es so furchtbar öde fand. Keine Ahnung, wie das später noch wird, aber im Moment besteht das Spielprinzip daraus, immer und immer wieder drei Sekunden die linke Maustaste gedrückt zu halten - dann ist der Feuerball mit kritischen Schaden aufgeladen und wird halbautomatisch in Richtung Feind geschleudert (es gibt kein Fadenkreuz). So um sich schießend, läuft man rückwärts vor den Gegnern davon und nutzt ab und zu noch einen schnellen Ausweichschritt. Ich find es ungemein einschläfernd - selbst Serious Sam hat mehr taktischen Anspruch. Aber es gibt auch genug Leute, die Spaß mit dem Spiel haben. Kannst dir ja mal das hier anschauen:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aacn3YtJg5o


Danke für das Video.
Das ist ja mal blöd, dass man nur drei Zauberarten, beispielsweise Feuer/Eis/Blitz, gleichzeitig auswählen kann. Und dank des Auflevelsystems ist das Wechseln einer Zauberart sogar noch von starkem Nachteil. Das ist echt Schade, aber vielleicht werden ich es mir bei einem angemessenen Rabatt doch mal anschauen.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. August 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hatte weder in Season 1 noch in Season 2 Probleme mit den Savegames.



Ich hab Season 1 bisher zweimal durchgespielt, insgesamt 5 oder 6 mal davon die erste Episode. Keine Ahnung, woran es liegt, aber inzwischen kann ich die Dialoge der ersten Episode fast auswendig mitsprechen. Bin jetzt glücklicherweise mit meinen getroffenen Entscheidungen in Episode 2 angekommen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. August 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab Season 1 bisher zweimal durchgespielt, insgesamt 5 oder 6 mal davon die erste Episode. Keine Ahnung, woran es liegt, aber inzwischen kann ich die Dialoge der ersten Episode fast auswendig mitsprechen. Bin jetzt glücklicherweise mit meinen getroffenen Entscheidungen in Episode 2 angekommen.



Hatte ein ähnliches Problem beim Übergang zwischen Episode 4 und 5 in Season 1. Typische Telltale-Techniktücken.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. August 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hatte ein ähnliches Problem beim Übergang zwischen Episode 4 und 5 in Season 1. Typische Telltale-Techniktücken.



Da ich mit The Wolf Among Us keine Probleme hatte, habe ich noch ein wenig Hoffnung, dass The Walking Dead Season 2 bei mir auch keine Probleme machen wird.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. August 2014)

Ich hatte weder bei The Walking Dead 1 und 2 noch bei The Wolf Among us so ein Problem.
Es ist sogar prima mit dem Übergang zu Season 2 klar gekommen, obwohl ich Season 1 gar nicht mehr installiert hatte.
Ich glaub da hat er sich die Saves aus der Steam-Cloud geladen und gut war.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. August 2014)

Zum Thema mit den Savegames zu The Walking Dead Season 1. Bei mir musste ich, bevor ich das Spiel startete, immer erst das Gamepad rausziehen oder in Windows deaktivieren, ansonsten hat es mir den Spielstand auch immer zerschossen. Hab ich es deaktiviert vor dem Start, dann ging es immer (hab sowieso mit Maus + Tastatur gespielt).  Kurioses Problem.

Und wenn es dann doch mal nicht ging, dann musste man sein altes Savegame (den letzten Speicherstand / oder einer der letzen Speicherstände) irgendwo hinkopieren/verschieben. Ein neues Spiel starten und dann bis zum ersten Abspeichern spielen. Danach schauen wie das savegame heißt und das vorher kopierte in dieses umbenennen und dann wieder in den Savegameordner kopieren und das neue savegame mit dem alten überschreiben. Danach ging es wieder


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. September 2014)

Ich hab mir heute mal den neuen Patch von *Diablo 3* angeschaut, also mit den Seasons und so.
Irgendwie hat es mich wieder gepackt.
Aber eigentlich hab ich doch gar keine Zeit, wieder so intensiv Diablo zu spielen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. September 2014)

bei episode 1 hatte es mir damals auch mal den speicherstand zerschossen.

ausserdem konnte ich lustigerweise nicht die hohen grafkdetails einschalten. keine ahnung warum. war aber auch ne andere graka.


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2014)

Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition

DA: O hab ich zwar für die 360, damals allerdings nie so richtig gespielt. Im Moment bin ich ca. auf dem gleichen Stand wie damals auf der 360, ich hab in der ersten Stadt den Sten befreit. Mich schreckt zwar etwas der Umfang ab, ca. 60-70 Stunden lt. div. Berichte, wenn man sich beeilt, aber schauen wir mal. 

Schade das das Spiel nicht unbedingt an 2014 Hardware angepasst wurde bzw. wird: max. FullHD Auflösung, sonst ist das UI viel zu klein. Bei FullHD sind einige Dinge wie z.B. das Inventar stark pixelig etc.pp.


----------



## Bonkic (1. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.....


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2014)

ah schön, Terranigma


----------



## Bonkic (1. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah schön, Terranigma



auch eines dieser spiele aus der goldenen 16-bit-ära, das man heute, also 20 jahre nach dem ursprünglichen release, 1:1 genau so wiederveröffentlichen könnte.


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2014)

und vorallem einfach mal einen so guten Soundtrack hat


----------



## Kaisan (1. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition
> 
> DA: O hab ich zwar für die 360, damals allerdings nie so richtig gespielt. Im Moment bin ich ca. auf dem gleichen Stand wie damals auf der 360, ich hab in der ersten Stadt den Sten befreit. Mich schreckt zwar etwas der Umfang ab, ca. 60-70 Stunden lt. div. Berichte, wenn man sich beeilt, aber schauen wir mal.
> 
> Schade das das Spiel nicht unbedingt an 2014 Hardware angepasst wurde bzw. wird: max. FullHD Auflösung, sonst ist das UI viel zu klein. Bei FullHD sind einige Dinge wie z.B. das Inventar stark pixelig etc.pp.



Spiele es auf jeden Fall weiter! Es lohnt sich! Und nicht von der Spielzeit abschrecken lassen: Die vergeht wie im Flug.  Habe mich erst letztens gewundert, dass ich bei DA: O über vier Stunden am Stück gespielt habe. Normalerweise mache ich nach höchstens 2 Stunden am Stück Pause.


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2014)

Zeit und Motivation sind für mich immer so Dinge, die mich bissle daran hindern das Hobby zu betreiben. 

Außerdem scheint mir der Schurke, den ich spiele, nicht ganz so zu liegen oder es fehlen noch die richtig tollen Sprüche, die aus einem Schurken einen Schurken machen. 

Was aber ziemlich abging, jedenfalls bei Level 4 / 5, verzauberte Waffen mit Flammen von so einem NPC Magier & mittelstarkes Gift auf die Waffe. Pew, so schnell konnte man garnicht schauen, wie die Gegner tot umfielen.

Gibt es diesen Spruch "Flammenschwert" auch für die Partybegleiter? Den fand ich super.


----------



## Exar-K (1. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Terranigma


Mein Lieblingstitel der ganzen SNES-RPGs.
Ja, sogar noch vor Secret of Mana, Lufia und Co.


----------



## Bonkic (1. September 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingstitel der ganzen SNES-RPGs.
> Ja, sogar noch vor Secret of Mana, Lufia und Co.



kann ich mich nicht entscheiden. gibt einfach zu viele exzellente rpgs aus dieser zeit. ausserdem kenne ich auch nur einen bruchteil. die lufias zb gar nicht.


----------



## Monalye (1. September 2014)

Ich hab' mir gerade "The Room" (und "State of Decay") auf Steam gekauft, darauf bin ich schon total neugierig, der Test in der letzten PCG war total spannend, ich freu* mich voll drauf 
Die beiden neuen Games laden schon runter, "The Room" muss ich unbedingt noch heute ausprobieren *freu*


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2014)

The Room soll echt nen nette Puzzlespiel sein


----------



## Monalye (1. September 2014)

Ja, ich hab's vor kurzem mal in einer Steam-Werbung gesehen, aber nach dem Lesen der Shopseite war ich nicht überzeugt und habs gelassen. 
Aber der Test war echt großartig, vor allem hab ich irgendwo ein Video gesehen, auf dem es echt toll gezeigt wurde.... hm, bin mir grad nicht sicher, hab ich das nicht eh auch auf einer PCG-DVD gesehen? 
Ich hab' zuletzt zuviel im Kopf, merk mir die Quellen nimma mehr so 



Spoiler



Aber an Rossis Welt kann ich mich dafür gut erinnern, was hab ich mich da über die Gamebeschreibung weggelacht


----------



## Monalye (2. September 2014)

Ich hab "The Room" gestern noch ausprobiert, bisher ist das Spiel für mich echt ein kleines Juwel für wenig Geld, schade das sie nicht den gesamten Content in der PC-Fassung veröffentlicht haben. 

Anfangs ist das Spiel echt verdammt schwer, man muss sich erst etwas daran gewöhnen, das man quasi jedes Pixel genau studieren sollte um ja nichts zu übersehen, richtig genial für Tüftler. 
Ich bin neugierig ob sich diese Idee weiterentwickelt, bzw. ob da immer wieder neuer Inhalt oder Fortsetzungen nachkommen. Und ob wir in Zukunft anstatt 100 verschiedener Wimmelbildspiele im Laden bald lauter Room-Klone finden werden.

Kurz zum Test dazu in der PCG... da wird das schwache Storytelling bemängelt... also ganz ernsthaft, wer braucht denn hier ein Story, vielleicht auch noch Fragen mit Antwortauswahl, aber dann bin ich wieder raus  Hier geht es rein ums tüfteln, suchen, naja darum den 'blöden' Kasten endlich aufzubekommen


----------



## Enisra (2. September 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Kurz zum Test dazu in der PCG... da wird das schwache Storytelling bemängelt... also ganz ernsthaft, wer braucht denn hier ein Story, vielleicht auch noch Fragen mit Antwortauswahl, aber dann bin ich wieder raus  Hier geht es rein ums tüfteln, suchen, naja darum den 'blöden' Kasten endlich aufzubekommen



naja, das bemängeln ist ja immer unterschiedlich stark, wobei ich eigentlich immer finde, das wenn man etwas einführt es auch ordentlich machen sollte oder es weglässt


----------



## Kaisan (2. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, das bemängeln ist ja immer unterschiedlich stark, wobei ich eigentlich immer finde, das wenn man etwas einführt es auch ordentlich machen sollte oder es weglässt



Sehe ich auch so. Wenn schon eine Story, dann bitte nicht lieblos, sondern ordentlich umgesetzt. Kann jetzt nicht konkret etwas zur Story von The Room sagen (auch wenn ich es damals auf dem Tablet mal gespielt habe, aber an die Story habe ich keinerlei Erinnerungen), aber es gibt genug Beispiele von Spielen, die von ihrem Gameplay leben und wo man die Story gleich hätte weglassen sollen.


----------



## Mothman (2. September 2014)

Hab gerade zum ersten Mal *FTL* durchgespielt (bisher bin ich immer während des Boss-Kampfes gescheitert). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:


Spoiler



Kleiner Tipp: 1 Artemis Raketenwerfer, 2 Laser Mark II Geschütze, 1 Ion Blaster II waren eine unschlagbare Kombination.


----------



## legion333 (2. September 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Hab gerade zum ersten Mal *FTL* durchgespielt (bisher bin ich immer während des Boss-Kampfes gescheitert).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FTL kann einen wirklich lange beschäftigen, für den Preis echt ein wunderbares Spiel. Falls du noch mehr möchtest ist die Captain's Edition Mod sehr empfehlenswert: FTLgame.com • View topic - FTL Captain's Edition 1.245/Inf 1.245/EL 1.245


----------



## Spassbremse (2. September 2014)

Ich hab' mir an dem Bosskampf bis jetzt immer die Zähne ausgebissen.


----------



## Mothman (2. September 2014)

Ich hab es aber auch nur auf "easy" gespielt, das sollte ich erwähnen.^^


----------



## McDrake (2. September 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich hab es aber auch nur auf "easy" gespielt, das sollte ich erwähnen.^^


Ah.
Das erklärts 
Schon auf Mittel ists ne Knacknuss.
Und grade zu Beginn eher ein Glücksspiel, wie ich finde.

Hab das Teil schon einige Stunden gespielt (siehe STEAM).
Es gibt ja nen Trick, die Savegames zu kopieren, aber das ist eigentlich cheaten.


Warum machen DIE (der einzelne? Muss mal googeln) nicht mal was auf Kickstarter. Und eine Art Battlestar Galactica mit einer ganzen Flotte.
Die Grafik müsste nicht mal unbedingt besser sein.

Aber das Thema hatten wir schon mal irgendwo.


----------



## golani79 (2. September 2014)

Spiele derzeit ziemlich gerne Cliffs of Dover und Battle of Stalingrad - bin zwar noch ein ziemlicher noob in Sachen Flugzeuge aus dem 2. WK, aber es macht verdammt viel Spaß, nachdem ich mir endlich nen HOTAS gegönnt habe 

Noch drehe ich im SP meine Runden,  um ein wenig zu üben, werde mich dann aber früher oder später auch - höchstwahrscheinlic als Kanonenfutter  - in den MP begeben ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (2. September 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Spiele derzeit ziemlich gerne Cliffs of Dover und Battle of Stalingrad - bin zwar noch ein ziemlicher noob in Sachen Flugzeuge aus dem 2. WK, aber es macht verdammt viel Spaß, nachdem ich mir endlich nen HOTAS gegönnt habe
> 
> Noch drehe ich im SP meine Runden,  um ein wenig zu üben, werde mich dann aber früher oder später auch - höchstwahrscheinlic als Kanonenfutter  - in den MP begeben ^^



Battle of Stalingrad steht definitiv auch auf meiner Einkaufsliste. Wie ist denn die Performance in dem Spiel? Soweit ich weiß wird ja die Rise of Flight Engine (bzw. eine weiterentwickelte Version davon) benutzt und die lief auf meiner alten GTX 570 nahezu immer mit konstanten 60 fps auf hohen bis maximalen Details.


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2014)

Mit den FPS habe ich absolut keine Probleme. Und ich hab nur eine 560ti Aber ich brauch dringend nen Flightstick. Mit meinem Joystick gewinne ich keinen Blumentopf. Und die Steuerung ist erst einmal eine Wissenschaft für sich.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mit den FPS habe ich absolut keine Probleme. Und ich hab nur eine 560ti Aber ich brauch dringend nen Flightstick. Mit meinem Joystick gewinne ich keinen Blumentopf. Und die Steuerung ist erst einmal eine Wissenschaft für sich.



Das macht mir Hoffnung. Die meisten Engines von Flugsimulatoren (DCS, FSX, IL-2 Cliffs of Dover, X-Plane usw.) sind von der Performance her ja leider ziemlich mies. Rise of Flight war da eine angenehme Abwechslung, trotz realistischer Flugphysik.

Was die Steuerung angeht: In der Regel macht es Sinn, sich zuerst einmal auf ein einzelnes Flugzeug zu konzentrieren. Wie werden denn die Cockpits bedient? Per Tastatur, oder kann man mit der Maus Knöpfe drücken und Hebel bewegen?


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2014)

Steuerung momentan per Tastatur. Aber der Entwicklungsstand ist auch Pre-Alpha so bei 66%. Und momentan ist im Standardprogramm auch nur die IL2 vertreten. Im Deluxe Package das ich mir gegönnt habe gibts dazu die LA-5 und die FW-190.


----------



## golani79 (2. September 2014)

FPS habe ich im Schnitt so 50-60 - ab und zu gehens auch auf 40 runter (GTX 780). Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die noch an der Performance schrauben.

Settings Ultra / High macht nicht wirklich viel Unterschied von den FPS.
Cockpits werden mit Tastatur bedient und was ich in den Foren so gelesen habe, ist es auch fix nicht geplant, mit der Maus bedienbare Cockpits zu integrieren.
Entwicklungsstand ist mittlerweile bei 70% und es gibt auch ein paar mehr Flugzeuge - habe mir erstmal aber nur die Standardversion geholt, da ich mich an die 109er gewöhnen bzw. diese zu fliegen lernen möchte.

Die ausgekreuzten bekommt man mit der Premiumversion bzw. kann man einzeln nachkaufen, sobald das Spiel released wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanador (2. September 2014)

Ich spiele derzeit eine Art Glücksspiel und hab mir Dead Rising 3 vorbestellt. Und hoffe nun, dass ich nicht ins Klo gegriffen habe, aus technischer Sicht zumindest.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. September 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> FPS habe ich im Schnitt so 50-60 - ab und zu gehens auch auf 40 runter (GTX 780). Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die noch an der Performance schrauben.
> 
> Settings Ultra / High macht nicht wirklich viel Unterschied von den FPS.
> Cockpits werden mit Tastatur bedient und was ich in den Foren so gelesen habe, ist es auch fix nicht geplant, mit der Maus bedienbare Cockpits zu integrieren.
> ...



Ok, danke für die Infos. Ist 'n bisschen schade, dass die Cockpits nur per Tasten zu bedienen sind, ich mag es irgendwie, wie in DCS oder auch Cliffs of Dover, selbst Hand anzulegen (gibt einem einfach ein besseres Gefühl für die Eigenheiten bei der Bedienung der einzelnen Maschinen, vor allem was die Startprozedur angeht). Ich werde bei Gelegenheit aber trotzdem zugreifen, irgendwie kriege ich die wichtigsten Dinge schon auf dem HOTAS untergebracht.


----------



## Bonkic (6. September 2014)

immer noch terranigma aufm telefon.

tolles spiel!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (6. September 2014)

CoD: Ghosts. 

Deutlich besser als sein Ruf. Klar ist CoD und man weiß auf was man sich einlässt, aber es ist nicht ein ganz so übles mohrhuhn schießen wie noch black ops 2. Multiplayer scheint soweit ich gesehen habe auch spaßig zu sein. Das freischaltungsystem ist jedenfalls fair und auch als Anfänger hat man gute Chancen. Ja, matchmaking ist nicht so das gelbe vom Ei, scheint aber zu funktionieren. Werde eigentlich fast nur mit Leuten in grob meinem levelbereich zusammen gewürfelt, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 

Hab bisher Spaß mit. Mal gucken wie lang das anhält.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. September 2014)

Ich hatte noch mal Risen 2 und The Walking Dead Season 1 (samt 400 days) durchgespielt. Jetzt hab ich gleich mit Season 2 angefangen und werd danach Risen 3 durchspielen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. September 2014)

Ich hab mich nun mal nach etlicher Zeit Alan Wake zugelegt. Also...ich weiß nicht, was sich Remedy gameplaytechnisch dabei gedacht hat. Das Spiel könnte genauso gut ein interaktiver Film sein. Es fehlt jede Abwechslung und man hat kaum eine Auswahl an Waffen. Einige Abschnitte ziehen sich auch irgendwie ordentlich und unnötig in die Länge. Aber die Story ist wirklich interessant und die Grafik ist zwar veraltet, was man an jeder Ecke und Kante merkt, aber sieht trotzdem echt schick aus. Eigentlich...hab ich meinen Spaß an dem Spiel.


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. September 2014)

Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls
Hat ja lange genug gedauert 
Spiele natürlich den Kreuzritter und zwar nochmal von Anfang an im Storymodus mit allem Drum und Dran. Macht eine Menge Spaß und dank der freien Schwierigkeitsgradeinstellung bin ich jetzt nach dem Sieg über den Skelettkönig auch schon Level 16 und hab zwei Uniques gefunden. Schön


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. September 2014)

Ich bin jetzt mit The Walking Dead Season 2 durch. Immer noch klasse, aber wie manche schon angesprochen haben, nicht mehr ganz so gut wie die erste Staffel. Ich fand' auch irgendwie, dass die Episoden alle um einiges kürzer waren.
Dennoch find' ich es irgendwie schade, dass ich jetzt schon wieder durch bin, hätte gerne weitergezockt


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. September 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt mit The Walking Dead Season 2 durch. Immer noch klasse, aber wie manche schon angesprochen haben, nicht mehr ganz so gut wie die erste Staffel. Ich fand' auch irgendwie, dass die Episoden alle um einiges kürzer waren.
> Dennoch find' ich es irgendwie schade, dass ich jetzt schon wieder durch bin, hätte gerne weitergezockt



Deutlich kürzer sogar imho. 
Laut Steam hab ich für die erste Staffel ca. 4 Stunden länger gebraucht (400 Days nicht mit einberechnet).
Finde die 2.Staffel auch etwas schlechter. Vor allem funktioniert Clem nur bedingt als Protagonist. Wenn man ständig Entscheidungen für die ganze Gruppe trifft und alle Erwachsenen sich komplett auf die Meinung einer 11-Jährigen verlassen...das kommt schon komisch


----------



## Batze (12. September 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls
> Hat ja lange genug gedauert
> Spiele natürlich den Kreuzritter und zwar nochmal von Anfang an im Storymodus mit allem Drum und Dran. Macht eine Menge Spaß und dank der freien Schwierigkeitsgradeinstellung bin ich jetzt nach dem Sieg über den Skelettkönig auch schon Level 16 und hab zwei Uniques gefunden. Schön



Na dann mal willkommen im Diablo 3 Suchti Universum.
Und warte erstmal ab wenn du 70 bist, ääääähm Level 70  .

Ich selbst habe erstmal mit meinem geliebten WOW aufgehört. Die Pause muste sein. Da ist momentan Tote Hose. Kein Bock mehr. Der Content ist ausgelutscht. Und ob ich nach so vielen WOW Jahren nochmal zurückkomme ist auch so eine Sache.
Irgend wann ist eh mal Schluss.

Dafür zocke ich jetzt noch intensiver eben Diablo 3. Paragon Level nähere ich mich langsam der 400 . Meine Mage ist Full T 6 Fähig, selbst die Überbosse für das Amu sind ein Kinderklacks. 

PS: Falls du paar Tips brauchst, bin für alle Schandtaten bereit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2014)

Werde mir heute Abend wieder etwas Zeit für den Duke lassen. Hab zuletzt die Monster-Truck-Levels hinter mich gebracht... und soooo schlimm fand ich diese gar nicht (anders als bei anderen hier, die davon wenig angetan waren).
Parallel wird am WE wohl "Lara Croft & the Guardian of Light" zum Ende gebracht. Im Übrigen wieder eine erstklassige Vollversion. [emoji106]


----------



## Exar-K (12. September 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls
> Hat ja lange genug gedauert
> Spiele natürlich den Kreuzritter und zwar nochmal von Anfang an im Storymodus mit allem Drum und Dran. Macht eine Menge Spaß und dank der freien Schwierigkeitsgradeinstellung bin ich jetzt nach dem Sieg über den Skelettkönig auch schon Level 16 und hab zwei Uniques gefunden. Schön


Du wirst noch jede Menge Unique Items finden. Das Lootsystem ist vom einen Extrem ins andere verändert worden.
Jetzt gibt es inflationär viel und selbst die orangenen Gegenstände tauscht du meist schon nach 15 Minuten wieder aus. 

Hab das Addon vor Kurzem durchgespielt, da ich bei 16€ für die Collector's Edition nicht nein sagen konnte. 
Mein Ansatz war wie bei dir, einmal mit dem Kreuzritter die 5 Akte.
War ganz nett und besonders freut es mich, dass diese furchtbaren Lags fast verschwunden sind.

Weiterspielen werde ich jetzt aber nicht mehr, dafür ist es dann doch nicht gut genug. Der eine Durchlauf hat mir gereicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. September 2014)

Ich bin durch die Seasons derzeit auch wieder sehr motiviert, was *Diablo 3* angeht.
Mal wieder völlig bei 0 anzufangen, ohne einen riesigen Vorrate an Geld und Rohstoffen, hatte schon was.
Mal sehen, wie lange ich dabei bleibe.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. September 2014)

Ich hatte vor kurzem die Gelegenheit Dark Souls 2 bei einem Kumpel für ungefähr eine Stunde anzuspielen.

Die "KI" und allem voran die Steuerung sind in meinen Augen inakzeptabel für ein Spiel welches außer netten Animationen und teilweise gutem Weltdesign nicht viel mehr zu bieten hat.

Spätestens wenn Monster beharrlich versuchen zu enge Höhleneingänge zu passieren oder nach einem Fall seines Spielecharakters noch ein Schritt in Richtung Abgrund getätigt wird, obwohl man schon längst nicht mehr nach vorne gesteuert hat, ist die Immersion endgültig dahin.


----------



## legion333 (12. September 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor kurzem die Gelegenheit Dark Souls 2 bei einem Kumpel für ungefähr eine Stunde anzuspielen.
> 
> Die "KI" und allem voran die Steuerung sind in meinen Augen inakzeptabel für ein Spiel welches außer netten Animationen und teilweise gutem Weltdesign nicht viel mehr zu bieten hat.
> 
> Spätestens wenn Monster beharrlich versuchen zu enge Höhleneingänge zu passieren oder nach einem Fall seines Spielecharakters noch ein Schritt in Richtung Abgrund getätigt wird, obwohl man schon längst nicht mehr nach vorne gesteuert hat, ist die Immersion endgültig dahin.



Die Steuerung ist wirklich sehr schwammig im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern  Das Weltdesign offenbart sich später dann auch als sehr enttäuschend. Die einzelnen Level hängen gar nicht mehr so glaubwürdig zusammen und sind in sich selbst kein bisschen verwoben, keine Vertikalität und keine cleveren Abkürzungen mehr. Im Gegenteil zerstören diese die Immersion erst recht, wenn man beispielsweise in einer Ruine auf Meereshöhe einen langen Fahrstuhl nach unten nimmt und an einem Hafen rauskommt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2014)

Yeah, Baby. Duke hat nach 9,8 Stunden die (Weibs-)Welt gerettet. 
Hat echt Spaß gemacht, so ein Shooter mit gefühltem 1990er-Gameplay. Hoffe es dauert nicht wieder 14 Jahre bis der Alien-Ass-Kicker wieder kommt.

So, und nach soviel Ballerei wieder was Entspannenderes. Adventure-Time... Freu mich auf ein Wiedersehen mit George und Nico in *Baphomets Fluch 5*.


----------



## Kasstrierer (12. September 2014)

Am meisten Spiele ich zurzeit wieder CS:GO. Leider sind durch den Sales viele neue Spieler dazu gekommen, die lieber erst einmal wie in anderen Spielen auch, nicht den Wettkampf Modus austesten sollten.
Ich bin vor kurzem noch auf Master Guardian 2 rum gerannt und demnach auf Gold Nova 3 abgestiegen :/


----------



## golani79 (13. September 2014)

Momentan hauptsächlich DCS (Huey, FW 190, P51D) sowie Battle of Stalingrad


----------



## Lukecheater (13. September 2014)

Kasstrierer schrieb:


> Am meisten Spiele ich zurzeit wieder CS:GO. Leider sind durch den Sales viele neue Spieler dazu gekommen, die lieber erst einmal wie in anderen Spielen auch, nicht den Wettkampf Modus austesten sollten.
> Ich bin vor kurzem noch auf Master Guardian 2 rum gerannt und demnach auf Gold Nova 3 abgestiegen :/



Das ist bei mir auch das Spiel was ich am meisten  zocken atm. Ich häng zwischen Gold Nova 1 und 2 fest und versuch mich gezielt zu verbessern. Die Langzeitmotivation ist echt enorm, dabei würd ich gern auch mal an der Reduzierung meines Pile of shame weiter arbeiten -.-


----------



## svd (13. September 2014)

Ich liebe diesen "Nemesis Typen" aus "Reaper of Souls". 

Und ich bedauere Konsolenverweigerer ein wenig, dass seinen großen Auftritt "nicht vollständig" erleben können.
(Wie zB Gamepadverweigerer schon mit "Mad Moxxi's Good Touch". Als normal zwar auch M+T-ler, ist es diese Waffe durchaus wert,
die Eingabemethode eine Zeit lang zu wechseln, falls du den Witz überhaupt mitbekommen möchtest.)

Wenn das Gamepad plötzlich rythmisch zu vibrieren beginnt und dann der Subwoofer zu tröten anfängt, ist das wie eine aufregende
Mischung aus "Jurassic Park" und den "Trommeln aus den Tiefen Morias". 

Und wenn er dich schlecht (bzw gut) erwischt und er durch deinen Körper schneidet, wie einst der Todesstern durch Alderaan,
war es ein guter Tag zum Sterben. Immer wieder ein Highlight, hehe.


----------



## Kwengie (14. September 2014)

Ich habe mir kürzlich "Need for Speed: Most Wanted" sowie "Need for Speed: Rivals gekauft und beide Spiele bringen mir Spaß.
Beim letzteren macht es einfach Laune, als Cop mit Blaulicht Temposünder zu jagen.
Leider boxe ich überall an, weil ich derzeit noch mit Tastatur spielen muß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2014)

Lara Croft-Spin-Off - finished.


----------



## golani79 (14. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Lara Croft-Spin-Off - finished.



Allein oder im Koop?

Hab das damals mit nem Kumpel auf der 360 gezockt - war ziemlich unterhaltsam im Koop.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Allein oder im Koop?
> 
> Hab das damals mit nem Kumpel auf der 360 gezockt - war ziemlich unterhaltsam im Koop.


Allein in knapp 6 Stunden. Das Osiris-Sequel würde ich mir auch antun, wenn es kommt. Dieses "andere" *Tomb Raider* war besser als ich zuvor gedacht hab.


----------



## iPol0nski (14. September 2014)

Mw2, Gw2, Shaiya und Ls sonst zock ich fast nichts


----------



## golani79 (14. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Allein in knapp 6 Stunden. Das Osiris-Sequel würde ich mir auch antun, wenn es kommt. Dieses "andere" *Tomb Raider* war besser als ich zuvor gedacht hab.



Hehe .. ja, war damals auch positiv überrascht 

Osiris werde ich mir irgendwann holen, wenn es günstig zu haben ist - bis dahin, muss sich SE halt mit dem Geld anderer Kunden begnügen.
Meins bleibt erstmal zeitexklusiv bei mir


----------



## Hymaan88 (14. September 2014)

Im Moment Tomb Raider 2013(PS3) und Fifa 14.


----------



## rafinator (14. September 2014)

The Last of Us bald durch, ansonsten BF4 und Mass Effect


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. September 2014)

Last of us habe ich durch. Da fehlt nun nur noch der DLC. 

Jetzt mache ich aber erst einmal mit Infamous Second Son weiter. [emoji6]


----------



## Maxim414 (14. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich spiele zurzeit wieder die Gilde 2.
Macht einfach Spaß das Game!


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2014)

nachdem ich unerfolgreich Edna bricht aus zum laufen bringen wollte und das erstmal aufwand erfordert 
hab ich stattdessen ´mal endlich Blackwell Legacy gestartet, auch weil grade mehr in der Stimmung für Adventures als für Shooter oder RPGs bin

Alleine die Auflösung nervt etwas, da das Bild auf dem zweiten Schirm verschoben wird


----------



## donma08 (15. September 2014)

Seit Freitag Abend von Steam: Fable Anniversary


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2014)

ach ja, Blackwell Legacy ist durch 
es ist gut, aber _nicht wirklich _lang


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach ja, Blackwell Legacy ist durch
> es ist gut, aber _nicht wirklich _lang


Wie? Nach nicht mal 3 Stunden fertig?!


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie? Nach nicht mal 3 Stunden fertig?!



Jup 
aber ich weiß nicht wie das für die anderen Teile gilt, war halt der Erste Teil
aber naja, für 1,90 für 5 Teile kann ich mich eh nicht beschweren über ein schlechtes P/L Verhältniss


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Jup
> aber ich weiß nicht wie das für die anderen Teile gilt, war halt der Erste Teil
> aber naja, für 1,90 für 5 Teile kann ich mich eh nicht beschweren über ein schlechtes P/L Verhältniss


Ach so, eine Quasi-Episoden-Reihe also. Okay, das erklärt natürlich alles.


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach so, eine Quasi-Episoden-Reihe also. Okay, das erklärt natürlich alles.



nja, mehr oder weniger
eher wie Sam&Max als wie bei den späteren Telltale Sachen


----------



## Neawoulf (15. September 2014)

Man kann es schon mit den Telltale Episoden vergleichen, finde ich. Jede Episode eine eine in sich geschlossene Geschichte, aber gleichzeitig gibt es einen dicken roten Faden, der sich durch alle fünf Teile zieht. Teil 1 und 2 sind beide übrigens vergleichsweise kurz (und Teil 1 ein interessanter, aber etwas zäher Einstieg). Ab Teil 3 wird jede Episode vom Umfang her länger.

Ich hab die Spiele selbst erst um Weihnachten 2013 für mich entdeckt (da gab es den vierten Teil, Blackwell Deception, kurze Zeit umsonst, den Rest habe ich mir dann gleich dazugekauft). Präsentation ist Oldschool, Grafik durchschnitt, aber die Charaktere und die Story fand ich absolut großartig (vor allem der Sprecher von Joey Mallone hat nen sehr guten Job gemacht und muss sich hinter teuren Triple-A Produktionen nicht wirklich verstecken).


----------



## HanFred (15. September 2014)

Ich finde die Reihe auch super, Epiphany hab ich noch vor mir.


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2014)

naja, ne, die Story ist schon, zumindest vom ersten Teil, abgeschlossener, auch weil kein Cliffhanger kommt
und nja, die Grafik ist schon gut, nur sehr sehr Retro


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ne, die Story ist schon, zumindest vom ersten Teil, abgeschlossener, auch weil kein Cliffhanger kommt
> und nja, die Grafik ist schon gut, nur sehr sehr Retro


Retro ist immer gut, das ist nie was Schlechtes. 

Ich glaube die Reihe gibt es nur in komplett englischer Sprache, richtig?


----------



## Kaisan (15. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Retro ist immer gut, das ist nie was Schlechtes.
> 
> Ich glaube die Reihe gibt es nur in komplett englischer Sprache, richtig?



Jup. 

Ich kann die Blackwell-Serie wirklich nur empfehlen. Grandiose Adventures - vor allem, wenn man sie im Sale möglichst günstig ergattert.


----------



## Lukecheater (16. September 2014)

Ich bin grad bei Pokemon Y auf der Siegesstraße  Nintendo Spiele sind doch einfach immer noch die besten


----------



## Lukecheater (17. September 2014)

Ich bin jetzt Champ der Kalos-Region!

Pokemon Y ist ungelogen eines der besten Spiele das ich je spielen durfte. Zuletzt haben mich die Pokemon Spiele ja nicht mehr so in ihren Bann gezogen (unter anderem auch mangels passendem Handheld und Emulator ist einfach nicht das selbe), aber hier haben die Entwickler echt wieder ein perfektes Spiel abgeliefert


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2014)

joa, ich war auch schon fasziniert als ich da nen LP und meiner Cousine zugeschaut hab, früher haben mich die Kiddys damit eher genervt und hab mich schon gewundert das die überhaupt ne Story haben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2014)

Hab zwischendurch mal wieder "Rayman 2 - The Great Escape" gestartet. Immer noch eines der allerbesten Jump'n Runs die jemals erschienen sind. Der Grafikstil ist auch heute noch zeitlos schön anzusehen, der Humor allerfeinst, die Musik total stimmig... Und das obwohl es schon über 15 Jahre alt ist.

[emoji7]


----------



## legion333 (17. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab zwischendurch mal wieder "Rayman 2 - The Great Escape" gestartet. Immer noch eines der allerbesten Jump'n Runs die jemals erschienen sind. Der Grafikstil ist auch heute noch zeitlos schön anzusehen, der Humor allerfeinst, die Musik total stimmig... Und das obwohl es schon über 15 Jahre alt ist.
> 
> [emoji7]



Das ist echt super. War auch eines der allerersten Spiele, die ich selbst gespielt hab


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Das ist echt super. War auch eines der allerersten Spiele, die ich selbst gespielt hab


Zu seiner Zeit (Ende der 1990er) sogar der Beste 3D-Hüpfer überhaupt, find ich. Da konnte selbst Mario 64 nicht mithalten - zumindest was Technik, Abwechslung und Design betrifft.


----------



## legion333 (17. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zu seiner Zeit sogar der Beste 3D-Hüpfer überhaupt, find ich. Da konnte selbst Mario 64 nicht mithalten - zumindest was Technik, Abwechslung und Design betrifft.



Hm, könnte ich gar nicht so sagen, welches ich da besser finde. Gibt halt schon einige Unterschiede und vor allem hab ich beide auch schon länger nicht mehr gespielt. Ich würde ja am liebsten gleich mal den N64 anwerfen, aber für die nächsten zwei Wochen stehen erstmal Klausuren an


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2014)

So, gut 2 Stunden von *Baphomets Fluch 5* hab ich hinter mir.

Mein Ersteindruck ist ein sehr guter. Es orientiert sich sehr stark am Debüt der Reihe, heisst: Sehr dialoglastig, sehr gute deutsche Sprachausgabe, schöne weiche Animationen (insbesondere bei Aktionen), viele schöne Grafikdetails... Und die Bedienung hat einen leichten Retro-Charme (die ein-/ausblendende Optionsleiste, die Pariser Karte usw.).

Negativ fiel allerdings das Eingangs-Video auf. Der Hintergrund war ein wenig zittrig, die Auflösung  - anders als die eigentliche Spielgrafik - nicht auf HD-Niveau. Und überhaupt war die Story-Einführung nicht sehr elegant, eher holprig... Aber gut, darüber kann man hinwegsehen.

Schade nur, dass Franziska Pigulla nicht mehr für Nico zur Verfügung stand. Die neue Sprecherin macht ihre Sache gut, hat gar einen ähnlichen Tonfall, was ich positiv werte. Allerdings hatte Pigullas Stimme einfach mehr... "Sex".


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte Pigullas Stimme einfach mehr... "Sex".



Müssen Weiber für euch denn immer klingen, als würden sie Schwänze rauchen?  Meistens legt sich die Illusion sowieso recht schnell, wenn man die Sprecherin dann mal sieht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Müssen Weiber für euch denn immer klingen, als würden sie Schwänze rauchen?  Meistens legt sich die Illusion sowieso recht schnell, wenn man die Sprecherin dann mal sieht.


Du gehörst definitiv zu den Typen, die nur Doppel-D-Damen mit Penny-Piepsstimmchen anziehend finden.

Ich empfinde tiefstes Mitleid für dich... [emoji1]


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du gehörst definitiv zu den Typen, die nur Doppel-D-Damen mit Penny-Piepsstimmchen anziehend finden.



Nö. Oder sieht die etwa nach diesem Muster aus?


[URL=http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3748/nkr6ukwm_jpg.htm]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## golani79 (17. September 2014)

Nachdem ich locker 10% der Stückzahlen der Focke Wulf 190 ruiniert habe, bei Start- / Landeversuchen, habe ich heute in der FW 190 Dora meine erste Landung geschafft, ohne sie zu schrotten.
Zwar ein wenig übers Rollfeld hinaus, aber nix war defekt. DCS macht richtig Laune seit ich einen HOTAS + Track IR habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nö. Oder sieht die etwa nach diesem Muster aus?
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3748/nkr6ukwm_jpg.htm]
> ...


Auch keine unbedingte Schönheit (nach meinen Maßstäben). Was die Erwartung auf stimmlichen Sexappeal auch nicht gerade steigert... ^^

Aber bevor wir uns in Oberflächlichkeiten verlieren:
 ein besonderes weibliches Sprachorgan kann genug Erotik haben um Gedanken an Äußerlichkeiten nebensächlich werden zu lassen. Ist zumindest meine Sichtweise.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. September 2014)

Also irgendwie muss ich gerade an den hier denken, weiß auch nicht genau warum, der Name erinnert mich glaube ich an wen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meito (18. September 2014)

Momentan spiele ich Sims 4 und Tales of Xillia 2. Bei Xillia 2 bin ich schon im 10. Kapitel und ich liebe das Kampfsystem und die Story.


----------



## Enisra (20. September 2014)

toll
nachdem ich Skyrim runtergeworfen habe, mussten mich andere Leute wieder damit anfixen

hm ja toll, nun blockiert nen Fels die Fahrt am Anfang, super


----------



## svd (20. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auch keine unbedingte Schönheit (nach meinen Maßstäben). Was die Erwartung auf stimmlichen Sexappeal auch nicht gerade steigert... ^^
> 
> Aber bevor wir uns in Oberflächlichkeiten verlieren:
> ein besonderes weibliches Sprachorgan kann genug Erotik haben um Gedanken an Äußerlichkeiten nebensächlich werden zu lassen. Ist zumindest meine Sichtweise.



Tja, was das "Anbeten "hässlicher" Menschen" betrifft, seid ihr wohl jetzt mehr als quitt. Schwamm drüber. Äh, und küsst euch.

*seufz* 

Ein zynischer Kommentar zu Ironie aus dem Bilderbuche und sarkastischem Abgang.
Zu schade, dass das kaum jemand verstehen wird.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. September 2014)

Ich spiel wieder Skyrim-Modden. Neue Grafikkarte, System neu aufgesetzt und dabei auch gleichmal die Mods neu gemacht, viele waren schon veraltet und wurden nicht mehr unterstützt. Jetzt läuft wieder alles sauber und besser.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2014)

Ich soll die hässliche Luise küssen?! BÄHH! Nicht ums Verrecken ^^

Aber zur Korrektur: Ich sprach von sexy Stimmen, der Andere kam mit seinem "Schäbiges Weib"-Konter an.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. September 2014)

On Topic:

Gestern zum ersten Mal Maltael in Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls besiegt. Nach 28 Stunden im Expert-Modus hab ich meine Kreuzritterin jetzt auf Stufe 65 - und erstaunlicherweise noch Lust auf den Abenteuermodus. Sonst reicht es mir in Hack & Slays eigentlich immer, wenn ich einmal die Story durchgeprügelt habe. Aber D3 flutscht mittlerweile so gut, da werde ich mich noch ein Weilchen in Sanctuary rumtreiben.

P.S: Den Kerl bei Blizzard, der die Bausteine für die zufallsgenerierten Sumpf-Höhlen und Westmarch-Kanalisation in RoS designt hat, würde ich mit Freuden erdrosseln. Viel zu groß und viel zu langweilig mit den ewig gleichen Gegnern. Wenn das der angebliche Vorteil von zufallsgenerierten Levels sein soll, dann verzichte ich gerne drauf!


----------



## Lukecheater (21. September 2014)

Hab auch zuletzt mal nochmal in Diablo 3 reingeschnuppert. Ein wirklich tolles Spiel, wenn...ja wenn da nicht diese nervigen extrem starken Lags bei mir wären. Da macht der Hardcore Modus den ich mit einem Barbaren angefangen hab auch keinen Spaß, wenn die Kämpfe teilweise einen rein zufallsbasierten Ausgang haben...laut Internet-Recherche lässt sich das wohl beheben, wenn man es auf einer SSD installiert, aber ich werde einen Teufel tun ein Spiel auf meiner kleinen SSD zu installieren. Ich frag mich nur warum ich gefühlt der einzige bin der hier das Problem hat -.-


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. September 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Hab auch zuletzt mal nochmal in Diablo 3 reingeschnuppert. Ein wirklich tolles Spiel, wenn...ja wenn da nicht diese nervigen extrem starken Lags bei mir wären. Da macht der Hardcore Modus den ich mit einem Barbaren angefangen hab auch keinen Spaß, wenn die Kämpfe teilweise einen rein zufallsbasierten Ausgang haben...laut Internet-Recherche lässt sich das wohl beheben, wenn man es auf einer SSD installiert, aber ich werde einen Teufel tun ein Spiel auf meiner kleinen SSD zu installieren. Ich frag mich nur warum ich gefühlt der einzige bin der hier das Problem hat -.-



Kann das Problem auch nicht bestätigen. Läuft butterweich bei mir alles.

Mein Season-Hardcore-Charakter steht jetzt auch kurz vor Level 70 und ich bin noch immer bis in die Haarspitzen motiviert noch mehr zu erreichen.


----------



## Mothman (21. September 2014)

Ich spiele gerade Wasteland2 und Defense Grid 2. Von DG2 kam heute der Release-Key bei mir an.


----------



## MichaelG (21. September 2014)

Was kostet denn aktuell eigentlich Diablo 3 + Addon ? Immer noch Vollpreis ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. September 2014)

Beides Zusammen für PC bei Amazon rund 50 Euro.


----------



## MichaelG (21. September 2014)

Thx. Langsam wirds interessant.


----------



## Exar-K (21. September 2014)

D3 und Addon kannst du momentan für je 15€ bei MM kaufen:
Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls (Add-on) Rollenspiel PC Games kaufen bei Media Markt
Diablo 3 Rollenspiel PC Games kaufen bei Media Markt


----------



## chbdiablo (21. September 2014)

Hab eben Risen 3 beendet. Bin etwas hin- und hergerissen. Einerseits ein tolles, typisches Piranha-Bytes Spiel, andererseits teils an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Story und langstrecktes Spiel. Vom Ende mal ganz zu schweigen. Dass es mich rund 10 Stunden länger als Risen 2 beschäftigt hat, war nur so semi-gut, da das Vorgehen auf jeder Insel nahezu gleich ist und auch die letzte Insel wieder im gleichen Schema abläuft. Mir hat bisher noch jedes Spiel von den Piranhas gefallen, aber ich hoffe, dass sie es mit Risen jetzt sein lassen und ne neue Marke machen.


----------



## golani79 (21. September 2014)

Hänge nach wie vor in meinen Flugsims rum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (21. September 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> D3 und Addon kannst du momentan für je 15€ bei MM kaufen:
> Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls (Add-on) Rollenspiel PC Games kaufen bei Media Markt
> Diablo 3 Rollenspiel PC Games kaufen bei Media Markt



1000 Dank. Da weiß ich ja wo ich morgen gleich hinfahre. Online leider nicht mehr verfügbar.  30 EUR sind schon wirklich top!


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2014)

hab mir eben mal stronghold hd für 79 cent geleistet und 2 missionen gespielt.


----------



## shippy74 (21. September 2014)

Ich hab gestern mit Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning angefangen, hatte überlegt ob PS3 oder PC hab mich für letzteren entscheiden und bereue es  gerade. Ich kann manchen was ich will,ich hab keine Sprache bei den Dialogen, sonst flutscht alles und das Spiel gefällt mir nach 10 Stunden Spielzeit immer besser.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2014)

Nochmal Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes auf besonderen Wunsch. Wird sogar aufgenommen


----------



## Rabowke (22. September 2014)

Ich hab am WE endlich Dragon Age beendet, 22h hab ich dafür gebraucht. Schönes Spiel, kA warum das so lange an mir vorbei gegangen ist. Danach hab ich für 2h Dragon Age 2 gespielt ... WTF?! 

Für mich nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar, wie man das Spiel so beschneiden konnte ... 

Muss man Teil 2 gespielt haben wenn man sich den dritten Teil zulegen möchte?


----------



## Kaisan (22. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab am WE endlich Dragon Age beendet, 22h hab ich dafür gebraucht. Schönes Spiel, kA warum das so lange an mir vorbei gegangen ist. Danach hab ich für 2h Dragon Age 2 gespielt ... WTF?!
> 
> Für mich nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar, wie man das Spiel so beschneiden konnte ...
> 
> Muss man Teil 2 gespielt haben wenn man sich den dritten Teil zulegen möchte?



In 22 Stunden Origins durchgespielt? Wahrscheinlich hast Du strikt die Main-Quest gespielt, denn normalerweise braucht man schon ein wenig länger. 

Und ob Du Teil 2 für Inquisition benötigst: In Inquisition tauchen eben diverse Charaktere aus Teil 2 auf, aber für die eigentliche Handlung wird es wohl nicht nötig sein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab am WE endlich Dragon Age beendet, 22h hab ich dafür gebraucht.



22 Stunden? Da ist aber einer durchgerannt
Unter 40h bin ich bei meinen Durchgängen nie gekommen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Muss man Teil 2 gespielt haben wenn man sich den dritten Teil zulegen möchte?



Wäre schon hilfreich.
Die Ereignisse in Inquisiton sind teilweise auch Folge der Ereignisse in Teil 2.
Außerdem spielen einige Charaketer aus Teil 2 wieder eine gewisse Rolle.


----------



## donma08 (22. September 2014)

Origins hab ich für jeden Durchgang ~35h gebraucht (3x). Durch den 2. 'musste' ich mich aber auch durchquälen...


----------



## Rabowke (22. September 2014)

Ich hasse es mich an Nebenquests 'aufzureiben'. 

Das liegt darin begründet, dass ich für Computer* spielen* zu wenig Zeit habe, trotzdem auf mein Hobby nicht verzichten möchte. Aus dem Grund muss ich das beste aus zu wenig Zeit machen: meistens immer nur die Hauptgeschichte verfolgen.

Ich hab ja diese Deluxe Sonderedition von DA1, d.h. alle DLCs etc.pp. ... kein Interesse. 

Mal schauen ob ich mich mit DA2 anfreunden kann, das Interface und Gameplay hat mich jetzt nicht wirklich überzeugt, aber grafisch ist das Spiel wirklich gut. Schon DA1 war für einen 2009 (!) Titel toll, DA2 für ein 2011 Titel genauso.


----------



## Taiwez (22. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hasse es mich an Nebenquests 'aufzureiben'.
> 
> Das liegt darin begründet, dass ich für Computer* spielen* zu wenig Zeit habe, trotzdem auf mein Hobby nicht verzichten möchte. Aus dem Grund muss ich das beste aus zu wenig Zeit machen: meistens immer nur die Hauptgeschichte verfolgen.
> 
> ...



Hey Rabi, grundsätzlich denke ich schon, das du dir DA:2 mal genauer anschauen solltest, auch wenn es signifikant schwächer ist als sein genialer Vorgänger.

Das Spiel wurde schon ziemlich "vercasualisiert", die Charaktere finde ich blasser als im Vorgänger und es wird viel Level-REcycling betrieben (du wirst sehr oft in die Kanalisation müssen, viel Spaß)

ABer wir reden hier trotz alledem von Dragon Age, für mich steht das für Qualität im Thema Rollenspiel. Das Spiel hat definitiv seine Daseinsberechtigungn. Und grade im Hinblick auf den herannahenden Nachfolger, finde ich, lohnt es sich schon, den Teil durchzuspielen. Kannst dich damit ja quasi schon auf Dragon Age Keep vorbereiten, hat immer mehr, wenn du deinen eigenen Charakter mit seinen Entscheidungen importieren kannst.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. September 2014)

In DA2 gibt es eine bisexuelle Piratenbraut mit großen Brüsten, also spiel es. [emoji6]

Und Varric macht die charakterliche Blässe der anderen Charaktere wett. [emoji3]


----------



## Lukecheater (22. September 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> 22 Stunden? Da ist aber einer durchgerannt
> Unter 40h bin ich bei meinen Durchgängen nie gekommen.



Warum wird einem eigentlich bei geringer Spielzeit immer attestiert man würde "durchrennen"? Wenn ihn die Nebenquest nicht sonderlich interessiert haben, so what? Ich dachte der Vorteil von Spielen wäre immer, dass man seine eigene Geschichte erlebt


----------



## Taiwez (22. September 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> In DA2 gibt es eine bisexuelle Piratenbraut mit großen Brüsten, also spiel es. [emoji6]
> 
> Und Varric macht die charakterliche Blässe der anderen Charaktere wett. [emoji3]



Stimmt, Varric hatte ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, der macht wirklich einiges her. Isabella ist auch noch in Ordnung (jetzt mal abgesehen von ihren Reizen), den Rest fand ich leider eher so meh.


----------



## Rabowke (22. September 2014)

Nyx hatte mich schon bei bisexuelle Piratenbraut ... den Rest hab ich garnicht mehr gelesen.  

Apropos ... meine Schurk*in* hat mit Morrigan ein Kind *gezeugt*.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nyx hatte mich schon bei bisexuelle Piratenbraut ... den Rest hab ich garnicht mehr gelesen.
> 
> Apropos ... meine Schurk*in* hat mit Morrigan ein Kind *gezeugt*.


Im Fantasy-Lande ist scheinbar alles möglich. [emoji1]

Topic:
Hab gestern testweise BLUR ausprobiert. Hui, damit werde ich bestimmt viel Freude haben. Nachdem "Split Second" schon wegen der 30 FPS-Bremse bei mir frühzeitig durchgefallen ist, hab ich hiermit wohl endlich ein würdigen Nachfolger für das alte, aber immer noch spaßige "DethKarz" gefunden.


----------



## Taiwez (22. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nyx hatte mich schon bei bisexuelle Piratenbraut ... den Rest hab ich garnicht mehr gelesen.
> 
> Apropos ... meine Schurk*in* hat mit Morrigan ein Kind *gezeugt*.



Die Gute kam übrigens auch schon im ersten Teil vor, warst du etwa nicht im BORDELL?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2014)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Die Gute kam übrigens auch schon im ersten Teil vor, warst du etwa nicht im BORDELL?!


So was würde er niemals zugeben.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. September 2014)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Die Gute kam übrigens auch schon im ersten Teil vor, warst du etwa nicht im BORDELL?!



Wobei sie da ja etwas anders aussieht, ich hab sie damals auch nicht wieder erkannt.
Und das obwohl ich in Origins einen Dreier mit ihr und Leliana hatte


----------



## Taiwez (22. September 2014)

Langsam aber sicher bereut Rabi es bestimmt doch, nicht alle Nebenquests gemacht zu haben...


----------



## Taiwez (22. September 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wobei sie da ja etwas anders aussieht, ich hab sie damals auch nicht wieder erkannt.
> Und das obwohl ich in Origins einen Dreier mit ihr und Leliana hatte



Als weiblicher Warden ist es übrigens möglich, mit Leliana und Alistar einen flotten Vierer zuw agen, so ganz im Rabowke-Stil

Nicht, das ich das probiert hätte, oder so...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2014)

Jungs, nu is aber langsam jutt. Wenn ihr weiter solch nen Schweinkram erzählt, packt Rab womöglich noch seinen Joystick aus...


----------



## Rabowke (22. September 2014)

Der Joystick wird nur ausgepackt, wenn Nyx endlich damit spielen möchte ...  

Nä, hab im Moment soviel um die Ohren, da können mich sogar bisexuelle Piratenbräute, Dreier und gar Vierer nicht hervorlocken.


----------



## Kaisan (22. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Der Joystick wird nur ausgepackt, wenn Nyx endlich damit spielen möchte ...
> 
> Nä, hab im Moment soviel um die Ohren, da können mich sogar bisexuelle Piratenbräute, Dreier und gar Vierer nicht hervorlocken.



Ganz sicher? Ich meine, bisexuelle Piratenbräute? Da lässt man doch jegliche Arbeit links liegen ...


----------



## Enisra (22. September 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Ganz sicher? Ich meine, bisexuelle Piratenbräute? Da lässt man doch jegliche Arbeit links liegen ...



Du hast die Brüste vergessen!
ich mein, so weiche, flauschige
Boobies
nicht?


----------



## Spassbremse (22. September 2014)

So ein Dreier ist auch extrem anstrengend und macht bei weitem nicht soviel Spaß, wie man sich das so in seinen Träumen ausmalt.

...hab ich gehört.


----------



## Kaisan (22. September 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...hab ich gehört.



Jaja ... tz, tz, tz ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Jaja ... tz, tz, tz ...


Unsere Bremse hört viel wenn der Tag lang ist... [emoji1]


----------



## Kaisan (22. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Du hast die Brüste vergessen!
> ich mein, so weiche, flauschige
> Boobies
> nicht?



Boobies! 

Ach, ich sehe schon, wohin das wieder führen wird ...


----------



## Spassbremse (22. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Unsere Bremse hört viel wenn der Tag lang ist... [emoji1]



Ich habe halt immer ein offenes Ohr!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe halt immer ein offenes Ohr!


Dann solltest du damit besser zum Arzt gehen. Könnt sonst (h)eiter werden. ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. September 2014)

Ich habe es jetzt erstmals geschaft, einen Hardcore-Charakter in Diablo 3 auf 70 zu bringen.
Hatte in der Vergangenheit bereits mehrere Versuche dazu unternommen, aber dann wollte ich irgendwann zu viel oder wurde zu nachlässig. ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (22. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> bisexuelle Piratenbräute



Ich mag bisexuelle Piratenbräute:

Steel Panther - Wacken 2014 - YouTube


----------



## Taiwez (24. September 2014)

Ich ahbe gestern mit *The Banner Saga *angefangen, der Ersteindruck überzeugt mich, sehr atmosphärisch gehalten (super Musikuntermalung), das rundenbasierte Kampfsystem macht Spaß und die Charaktere sind sympathisch. Außerdem könnte ich meiner kleinen Karawane stundenlang beim Reisen zusehen.

Ich freue mich schon aufs Weiterspielen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. September 2014)

Habe bei Wasteland 2 die 20-Stunden-Marke erreicht. Je länger ich mich damit beschäftige, umso mehr zieht es mich rein. Hab inzwischen auch viele süße Geheimnisse entdeckt - das Spiel ist oftmals sehr witzig


----------



## Taiwez (24. September 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Habe bei Wasteland 2 die 20-Stunden-Marke erreicht. Je länger ich mich damit beschäftige, umso mehr zieht es mich rein. Hab inzwischen auch viele süße Geheimnisse entdeckt - das Spiel ist oftmals sehr witzig



Kannst du dem Spiel bereits jetzt eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen, ist es mit divinity:original sin vom Spielprinzip her vergleichbar (mal abgesehen jetzt davon, das es in völlig unterschiedlichen Zeitepochen spielt)?


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. September 2014)

Mit den im Test erwähnten Einschränkungen (Kampfsystem nicht soooo komplex, schlampige deutsche Übersetzung, steile Lernkurve zu Beginn) kann ich es bis jetzt auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Gerade wenn dir bei Divinity die Freiheit, das Quest-Design und das Erkunden gefallen haben.


----------



## Kaisan (24. September 2014)

Habe heute nach langer Zeit wieder eine Runde *Counter Strike: GO *gespielt. Meine Befürchtung, ich sei mittlerweile komplett eingerostet, hat sich glücklicherweise nur zu kleinen Teilen bestätigt: Verdammt, nach ein paar Runden hat es wieder geflutscht wie damals! Herrlich!


----------



## Chemenu (25. September 2014)

Spiele gerade *X-Wing Alliance*. 

Ziemliches Gefummel dass unter Win7 zum laufen zu bekommen. Musste sogar den Uralt Catalyst Treiber 13.1 installieren.


----------



## shippy74 (25. September 2014)

Hab mir heute RISEN3 ausgeliehen für die PS3, wollte es antesten udn dann die Tage kaufen, was soll ich sagen nach 15 min Spielen alles zusammen gepackt udn wieder zurück gebracht in die Videothek. Grottenschlecht, Texturen unter aller Kanone und das Teil hat nur geruckelt. Meine PS3 ist 6 Monate alt,daran kann es sicher nicht liegen. Testen die das nicht bevor die für so ein Spiel 50 Euro wollen??
Einzige Positive Sache, durfte mir ein anderes Spiel mitnehmen, hab mich für Bayonetta entschieden, mal sehen was das ist.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. September 2014)

Ich habs tatsächlich geschafft - Wasteland 2 ist durch! Puh, das waren anstrengende 50 Stunden.


----------



## Enisra (28. September 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Hab mir heute RISEN3 ausgeliehen für die PS3, wollte es antesten udn dann die Tage kaufen, was soll ich sagen nach 15 min Spielen alles zusammen gepackt udn wieder zurück gebracht in die Videothek. Grottenschlecht, Texturen unter aller Kanone und das Teil hat nur geruckelt. Meine PS3 ist 6 Monate alt,daran kann es sicher nicht liegen. Testen die das nicht bevor die für so ein Spiel 50 Euro wollen??
> Einzige Positive Sache, durfte mir ein anderes Spiel mitnehmen, hab mich für Bayonetta entschieden, mal sehen was das ist.



war die PS3 Version von Risen 2 nicht auch schon schlecht?
Ein Titel den man besser auf dem PC zocken sollte


----------



## golani79 (28. September 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich habs tatsächlich geschafft - Wasteland 2 ist durch! Puh, das waren anstrengende 50 Stunden.



Klingt jetzt nicht so positiv?
Eher so, als ob du froh wärst, durch zu sein - oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. September 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt nicht so positiv?
> Eher so, als ob du froh wärst, durch zu sein - oder täusch ich mich?



Freud und Leid lagen für mich bei diesem Spiel nahe beieinander. Letzten Endes überwiegt aber die Freude. Mehr dazu heute Abend im Podcast!


----------



## Batze (29. September 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt erstmals geschaft, einen Hardcore-Charakter in Diablo 3 auf 70 zu bringen.
> Hatte in der Vergangenheit bereits mehrere Versuche dazu unternommen, aber dann wollte ich irgendwann zu viel oder wurde zu nachlässig. ^^



GZ
Ajo, das kenne ich.
Man flutscht nur so durch die Katakomben, denkt, och da geht noch eine T Stufe und schwups kommt eine ganz fiese Elite Gruppe mit ganz ganz fieses Affixen und seiner Ego darf sich dann die Rüben von unten anschauen. 


Welche Klasse haste denn auf 70 getrieben?


----------



## Gufrim (29. September 2014)

Aktuell zocke ich immer FIFA 15 aber nach paar Wochen wird mir das Spiel wieder auf den Popsch gehen  Sehe ich schon kommen....


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. September 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Welche Klasse haste denn auf 70 getrieben?



Den Hexendoktor.
Leider ist er inzwischen doch verstorben.
Beim Equip farmen im Abenteuermodus wollte ich dann wieder mal zu viel.


----------



## Batze (29. September 2014)

Ach du große Scheiße, und das Trotz Gefäß für den Geist?

Also dann spielst du wirklich ein wenig zu ungestüm^^

Versuch mal eine Mage, dazu das Feuervogel Set, was man leider ja auch erstmal bekommen muss . Dann hast du mit dem FB Set und dem passiv Instabile Anomalie gleich 2 Lebensretter. 
Dazu Teleportation/Wurmloch, damit du schnell aus der Gefahren Zone hüpfen kannst. Also ich spiel selbst ne Mage, locker auf T6 und die spielt sich extrem sicher. Spiele zwar kein HC mehr, aber solche Tipps gelten ja auch dort.

Ansonsten kann ich dir mal, gerade für HC diese Schultern empfehlen. Damit kannst du bei drohender Gefahr schnell in die Stadt hüpfen. Dieser Schild ist echt Klasse, aber man sollte es auch damit natürlich nicht übertreiben.


----------



## PcJuenger (29. September 2014)

Ich spiele gerade den ersten Teil der Witcher-Reihe ^^ Habe das Spiel nach Ewigkeiten wieder ausgekramt und will es endlich mal durchspielen...habe es mir damals gekauft, aber irgendwie konnte mich das ganze System nicht fesseln und ich habe es recht schnell wieder weggepackt. Derzeit macht's aber Spaß, auch wenn das Spiel seine technischen Schnitzer hat ^^
Erwähnenswert finde ich ja noch die stellenweise auftretende Komik, vorallem bei den Frauengeschichten ^^
Beispiel: Gigolo Geralt trifft eine hübsche Bauersfrau im Umland von Wyzima. Sie erzählt dem Hexer, dass sie Reisende mag, weil ein Reisender sie einmal mit Blumen überhäuft hat. Ein geschenkter Blumenstrauß später ist man schon mit ihr in der Kiste, hübsch durch eine weitere Sammelkarte illustriert, in der sich die Bauersfra wollüstig Milch über den alabasterfarbenen Körper giest 
Das ist dermaßen überzogen, dass es schon wieder lustig ist ^^


----------



## Chemenu (29. September 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Das ist dermaßen überzogen, dass es schon wieder lustig ist ^^



Kommt drauf an wen man fragt. Rabowke würde nun wieder sagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. September 2014)

Ich nehme mir eigentlich jedes Mal wieder vor, sowas eigentlich zu ignorieren und nur ja nichts aus dem Nähkästchen zu plaudern - aber um Himmels Willen, Jungs, hattet ihr noch nie einen ONS?! 

Da ist u. U. sehr viel weniger als ein Strauß Blumen notwendig. 

...und der taktische Einsatz von Milch auf der Sammelkarte ist natürlich vom Künstler allegorisch gemeint, das ist so ähnlich, wie wenn in einem alten Hollywoodstreifen in einer Liebesszene plötzlich ein Zug in einen Tunnel einfährt - got it?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2014)

Wie sagte der Duke in seinem letzten Spiel:
"Die Milch macht's." [emoji1]


----------



## Rabowke (30. September 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wen man fragt. Rabowke würde nun wieder sagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL ... der war gut! 

Besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können!


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2014)

Ich WOLLTE Mordors Schatten spielen ..aber für Steam ist 0:00 ja immer 1:00 .. war zu spät für den alten Mann. 
Aber das hole ich heute nach. \ o /


----------



## McDrake (1. Oktober 2014)

Hab grad Unmengen von Geld ausgegeben, damit ich Mass Effect 2 nochmals komplett auf dem PC durch spielen kann.
Nach dem ich ME1 beendet hatte, MUSSTE ich Teil 2 gleich weiter spielen.
Ich kenne die Story schon von der 360. 
Aber das ganze hat mich wieder gepackt.
Irgendwie beängstigend, dass mich eine Spielreihe seit Jahren in den Bann zieht.
Auf der anderen muss man sagen, dass dies ein schönes Konzept eben vermag.


----------



## Enisra (1. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem jetzt endlich das Update kam und es wieder im Sale ist, werd ich wohl wieder etwas beim ETS2 rumgurken,
auch weil man da so gut bei Podcast hören kann, was man ja nicht so gut mit einem RPG wie Mass Effect kombinieren kann, nebst 2 DLCs mehr. Wobei die aber so offen damit umgehen und man weiß, wofür die das Geld ausgeben: Schrottautos und einen Sattelauflieger und 20 Tonnen Sand 

SCS Software's blog: Twenty Tons of Sand

Und sie sagen auch offen das sie wissen das die Paint Jobs DLCs ein wenig "teuer" sind, aber wenn man dann sieht was die mit dem Geld machen, etwas das man von so manch anderem sich auch wünschen würde ... also eigentlich ALLEN


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Oktober 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab grad Unmengen von Geld ausgegeben, damit ich Mass Effect 2 nochmals komplett auf dem PC durch spielen kann.
> Nach dem ich ME1 beendet hatte, MUSSTE ich Teil 2 gleich weiter spielen.
> Ich kenne die Story schon von der 360.
> Aber das ganze hat mich wieder gepackt.
> ...


Gibt genug viele alte Reihen die auch heute noch locken wie damals. Da ist ME nicht ganz alleine.


----------



## Enisra (1. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gibt genug viele alte Reihen die auch heute noch locken wie damals. Da ist ME nicht ganz alleine.



das Problem ist nur, wie viele Sci-Fi RPGs gibts denn sonst noch?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das Problem ist nur, wie viele Sci-Fi RPGs gibts denn sonst noch?


Ich hab das nicht allein aufs RPG-Genre bezogen. Und wenn wir uns jetzt nur darauf beschränken, könnte ich eh nicht mitreden. ME ist eine absolute Ausnahme für mich, sonst kann ich mit RPGs für gewöhnlich nichts anfangen.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das Problem ist nur, wie viele Sci-Fi RPGs gibts denn sonst noch?



KotoR \ o / 
Anachronox
Deus Ex
Ein bisschen weiter ausgeholt, auch wenn sich Steamwhatever-Punk-Fan dann streiten würden mit mir: Fallout und Shadowrun
Vielleicht noch System Shock


----------



## Enisra (1. Oktober 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> KotoR \ o /
> Anachronox
> Deus Ex
> Ein bisschen weiter ausgeholt, auch wenn sich Steamwhatever-Punk-Fan dann streiten würden mit mir: Fallout und Shadowrun
> Vielleicht noch System Shock



ja, aber das ist jetzt auch nur ne Handvoll die man auch fast alle so Konsumieren konnte
versuch das aber mal mit Fantasy RPGs und lass es nur die guten sein


----------



## golani79 (1. Oktober 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Irgendwie beängstigend, dass mich eine Spielreihe seit Jahren in den Bann zieht.



Ich finde es irgendwie beängstigend, dass Teil 1+2 bei mir seit Jahren in der Steambibliothek rumtümpeln, ohne jemals auch nur installiert worden zu sein


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich finde es irgendwie beängstigend, dass Teil 1+2 bei mir seit Jahren in der Steambibliothek rumtümpeln, ohne jemals auch nur installiert worden zu sein


Ashame on you. [emoji35] [emoji6]


----------



## McDrake (1. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich finde es irgendwie beängstigend, dass Teil 1+2 bei mir seit Jahren in der Steambibliothek rumtümpeln, ohne jemals auch nur installiert worden zu sein



Technisch merkt man den unterschied von Teil 1 zu Teil 2 schon ziemlich, wenn man die gleich nacheinander spielt.
Auch die Kämpfe sind um einiges direkter, finde ich.
Dafür ist die KI der Mitstreiter so oder so einfach nur dämlich. Und das empfinde ich im zweiten Teil sogar noch störender als in Teil 1.

Aber ich spiele die Teile einfach nochmals, um die Story zu geniessen


----------



## McDrake (1. Oktober 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> KotoR \ o /
> Anachronox
> Deus Ex
> Ein bisschen weiter ausgeholt, auch wenn sich Steamwhatever-Punk-Fan dann streiten würden mit mir: Fallout und Shadowrun
> Vielleicht noch System Shock



Anachronox...
Guter Input, danke.

Taugt das Spiel was?


----------



## Bonkic (1. Oktober 2014)

ich werd mass effect wohl auch irgendwann mal wieder angehen.
ich hab mich in teil 1 mal auf irgendeinem kahlen planenten verfranzt und hab das spiel danach nie wieder angerührt.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Anachronox...
> Guter Input, danke.
> 
> Taugt das Spiel was?



Die gog.com-Version läuft zumindest gut auf Win7, aber Bugfrei ist .. anders. *g*


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das Problem ist nur, wie viele Sci-Fi RPGs gibts denn sonst noch?



müssen sie gut sein ? oder reicht dir einfach scifi rpg ?

ich spiel gerade gw2 nach 2 jahren wieder wo die änderungen kamen und herr der ringe - krieg im norden


----------



## Mothman (1. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> müssen sie gut sein ? oder reicht dir einfach scifi rpg ?
> 
> ich spiel gerade gw2 nach 2 jahren wieder wo die änderungen kamen und herr der ringe - krieg im norden


Guild Wars 2 und Herr der Ringe?

Das ist aber imo kein Sci-Fi, sondern Fantasy.


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2014)

das erste war eine frage und das 2te war mein beitrag zum topic damit ich nicht off topic bin


----------



## Mothman (1. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> das erste war eine frage und das 2te war mein beitrag zum topic damit ich nicht off topic bin


Achso, okay. Jetzt verstehe ich. Ich hing noch in der Sci-Fi Diskussion.^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich quäle mich gerade durch Alice:Madness Returns. Nach ca. 9 Stunden Spielzeit geht mir aber langsam die Luft aus.
Das Gameplay ist furchtbar repetiv, überhaupt nicht motivierend, stellenweise frustrierend und die Spielzeit ist viel zu lange. Ich bin nach 9 Stunden immer noch in Kapitel 3, es gibt anscheinend 6.
Weiß nicht, ob ich das bis zum Ende durchhalte, wenn das Spiel kürzer wäre, wäre es wesentlich besser.
Art Design, Story und einige Elemente die erfrischend Old School sind, sind sehr gut, sonst wäre ich gar nicht soweit gekommen. Aber es gibt einfach sehr viele Schwächen über die ich mittlerweile nicht mehr hinwegsehen kann. 
Ich hoffe mal die nächsten Kapitel werden kürzer, will das Spiel ungern unfertig in der Bilbiothek stehen haben :-/

*edit* Hab mal grad mal geschaut, ich hab erst 45% 
Wenn ich wirklich nochmal genau so lang spielen muss, um das Ende zu erreichen....dann wird das glaube ich nichts.


----------



## Batze (1. Oktober 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich quäle mich gerade durch Alice:Madness Returns. Nach ca. 9 Stunden Spielzeit geht mir aber langsam die Luft aus.
> Das Gameplay ist furchtbar repetiv, überhaupt nicht motivierend, stellenweise frustrierend und die Spielzeit ist viel zu lange. Ich bin nach 9 Stunden immer noch in Kapitel 3, es gibt anscheinend 6.
> Weiß nicht, ob ich das bis zum Ende durchhalte, wenn das Spiel kürzer wäre, wäre es wesentlich besser.
> Art Design, Story und einige Elemente die erfrischend Old School sind, sind sehr gut, sonst wäre ich gar nicht soweit gekommen. Aber es gibt einfach sehr viele Schwächen über die ich mittlerweile nicht mehr hinwegsehen kann.
> ...



Boah.
Hut ab.

Also wenn bei mir ein Game nicht nach, sagen wir mal 1 Stunde zündet, dann war es das dann. Weg von der Platte. Dann hat das Game, um zu fesseln schon sein Zeil verfehlt.
Umgekehrt geht es aber auch. Nach 3 Stunden Top, und ich sehe dann es kommt dann 10 Stunden nichts mehr, weg damit.
Ich bin da leider sehr konsequent, was nicht gut ist. So habe ich bestimmt einige Perlen nicht gespielt. Aber ich bin da sehr ungeduldig.
Ausnahmen bestätigen aber die übliche Regel.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Boah.
> Hut ab.
> 
> Also wenn bei mir ein Game nicht nach, sagen wir mal 1 Stunde zündet, dann war es das dann. Weg von der Platte. Dann hat das Game, um zu fesseln schon sein Zeil verfehlt.
> ...



Ist bei mir normalerweise auch so. So geschehen z.B. bei Metal Gear Risign Revengeance vor ein paar Wochen.
Das Problem bei Madness Returns ist, dass es ja durchaus positive Aspekte hat. Und der extrem repetive Charakter fällt ja auch nicht direkt am Anfang auf, bzw. erst nach mehreren Stunden und dutzenden Wiederholungen nervt er dann irgendwann. Und jetzt bin ich halt schon soweit das ich ungern aufhören würde 
Ich hoffe mal darauf, das mit einem neuen Kapitel nochmal eine komplett neue Umgebung kommt, vllt neue Gegner etc. Das gibt dann vllt wieder einen kleinen Motivationsschub. 
Die Story interessiert mich eigentlich auch, ist das gleiche Dilemma das ich bei Alan Wake hatte. Da hab ich es geschafft mich trotz nervigem Gameplay durchzuspielen, vllt gelingt es mir ja hier auch 

Aber wie gesagt, in vielen Fällen handhabe ich das ähnlich wie du.


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2014)

weil´s bei ME2 gut passt:
Wie stellt man eigentlich bei Origin die Sprache um?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> weil´s bei ME2 gut passt:
> Wie stellt man eigentlich bei Origin die Sprache um?


Entweder in den Spieleigenschaften: rechtsklick auf das Spiel in der Bibliothek und die Eigenschaften oder wie es da auch immer heißt auswählen, oder eben den client auf englisch umstellen.

Edit: in der Annahme, dass du wie ich auch lieber den OT hast


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> weil´s bei ME2 gut passt:
> Wie stellt man eigentlich bei Origin die Sprache um?



Bioware-Spiele haben doch alle ein eigenes Config-Tool.
Ging das nicht darüber?
Bin grad nicht sicher, hab auch ME2 gerade nicht installiert.


----------



## McDrake (2. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bioware-Spiele haben doch alle ein eigenes Config-Tool.
> Ging das nicht darüber?
> Bin grad nicht sicher, hab auch ME2 gerade nicht installiert.



Meinst Du das Configurationsmenü?
Da konnte ich nix umstellen.

Über Steam ists ja kein Problem. 
Bei den Eigenschaften die Sprache ändern und schon ist alles auf Englisch (oder Ungarisch, Polnisch, Französisch...)


----------



## Taiwez (2. Oktober 2014)

Spiele seit gestern wieder Diablo 3, habe mir mal so einen saisonalen Char erstellt, hat schon was, mal wieder komplett von null an zu beginnen..

Haben die den Modus eigentlich jetzt erst relativ frisch eingebaut? Mir war gar nicht bewusst, wie viele kleine Neuerungen es jetzt schon wieder während meiner 4-monatigen Abwesenheit gegeben hat, sind einige gute dabei. Macht auf jeden Fall mal wieder Spaß, ganz entspannt nach dem Feierabend sich durch Gegnerhorden zu schnetzeln. PoE sollte ich mir dann auch mal wieder anschauen, da wurde ja auch einiges geändert. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen die letzten Monate mit gemacht?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Oktober 2014)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Haben die den Modus eigentlich jetzt erst relativ frisch eingebaut?



Die Seasons sind jetzt ungefähr seit einem Monat auf dem Live-Server.


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> weil´s bei ME2 gut passt:
> Wie stellt man eigentlich bei Origin die Sprache um?



Haste es im Retail gekauft oder digital bei Origin ? beim Kauf wählt man meist die Sprache aus.

Zum bsp wenn man Mass Effect bei Origin billig im englischen store gekauft hat dann hat man meist nur die englische Version

Oder wars in nem Keystore ?

Ansonsten Support anschreiben das sie dein Mass Effect die Sprache umstellen möchten bitten.

Ansonsten könntest du folgendes versuchen

Verzeichnis
\Mass Effect 2\data


Datei
sku.ini


Deutsche Version
[SKU]
SKU=
VOLanguage=DEU
TextLanguage=DEU


Englische Version
[SKU]
SKU=
VOLanguage=INT
TextLanguage=INT


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2014)

Das tolle ist ja, ich hab ME2 als, wenn auch die Billo-Version, als Box rumstehen und mal nachdem es Sims 2 umsonst gab, das bei Origin eingefügt,
nur wenn man da auf die Eigenschaften geht, kommt man ja nicht auf so umfangreiche Schaltfläche wie bei Steam, nebst dem Punkt das man auch über das Config-Menü nix umstellen kann
Wobei das dollste ist ja, das ich bei Orgin dennoch die DVD im Laufwerk behalten muss, gut ist nicht tragisch da ja die Retailversionen mit Steam im Regal verstauben können ...


----------



## Rabowke (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab die CE von ME1 damals Day 0 für die 360 gekauft ... aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich weit gespielt. Genauso wie DA1. 
ME1 und ME2 hab ich in irgendeinem Sale mal günstig erworben, vllt. findet sich ja die Zeit dafür ... DA1 hab ich auch nach knapp fünf Jahren durchgespielt!


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2014)

kamst schon zum probieren ob das mit der ini half ?


----------



## golani79 (3. Oktober 2014)

Grade eben meine 1. Mission in der Huey Kampagne von DCS geflogen - auch wenns nur eine "simple" von A nach B Mission war, hats Spaß gemacht.
Landeanflug und Landung habe ich zwar immer noch nicht wirklich unter Kontrolle, aber sowohl alle Insassen, als auch der Huey selbst, sind heil am Ziel angekommen 

Gibt zwar keine Zwischensequenzen, aber ist ziemlich schön mit detaillierten Texten aufgebaut der Verlauf - und als ehemaliger UN Soldat denkt man auch schon mal an den eigenen Einsatz zurück, wenn man nen UN Soldaten in einem Spiel spielt (auch wenn ich selbst kein Pilot war  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem ja gestern die *Elite Dangerous Beta 2* erschienen ist, hab ich eben mal wieder das Oculus Rift DK2 auf die Nase geschnallt und bin ein bisschen geflogen. Alles in allem wurden die meisten der vorherigen GROßEN Rift-Probleme gefixt (schlechte Performance, Input Lag, Chromatic Aberration) und das Spiel sieht jetzt trotz der niedrigen Auflösung von 960 x 1080 pro Auge deutlich schärfer aus als vorher. Viel neuen Content hab ich bisher nicht gesehen, aber es gibt auf jeden Fall neue Trainings-Einsätze, die einem den Einstieg ins Spiel erleichtern. 

Es bleiben aber immer noch ein paar Probleme übrig: Beim Einflug in eine Raumstation geht die Framerate runter, sobald man durch das Kraftfeld in die Station schaut, die Galaxykarte ist inzwischen zwar benutzbar, aber immer noch alles andere als komfortabel und es gibt weitere Slowdowns im ganzen Spiel, wenn z. B. neue Kontakte geladen werden. Außerdem (was mich extrem stört) werden immer noch nicht die ipd-Werte (Pupillenabstand) richtig aus dem Treiber gezogen. Mein Körper ingame ist immer noch maximal 50 bis 60 cm groß und auch die Größenverhältnisse auf den Landeplattformen stimmen nicht. Die Tankwagen, die z. B. in der Nähe des Landefeldes stehen, sehen immer noch aus wie Playmobil-Lastwagen. Dennoch ist das neue Update auf jeden Fall eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber vorher.

Zwei Punkte stört mich immer noch ganz extrem am Spiel und ich glaube nicht, dass das "gefixt" wird, da es halt Designentscheidungen sind: Die extrem niedrige Geschwindigkeitbegrenzung (aber einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit stimmt einfach der Vorwärtsschub oder das Schiff wird gar abgebremst, wenn man z. B. Boost genutzt hat) und die merkwürdige, weil völlig unrealistische Limitierung der Rotationsgeschwindigkeit, wenn man Vollschub oder 0 Schub fliegt. Die Schiffe haben viele separate Manövrierdüsen, die völlig unabhängig vom Schub der Haupttriebwerke funktionieren sollten. Auf der einen Seite hat das Spiel die realistische Physikengine, auf der anderen Seite gibt es solche unsinnigen Gameplay-Limitierungen. Independence War 1 & 2 haben da gezeigt, wie es besser wird.




golani79 schrieb:


> Grade eben meine 1. Mission in der Huey Kampagne von DCS geflogen - auch wenns nur eine "simple" von A nach B Mission war, hats Spaß gemacht.
> Landeanflug und Landung habe ich zwar immer noch nicht wirklich unter Kontrolle, aber sowohl alle Insassen, als auch der Huey selbst, sind heil am Ziel angekommen
> 
> Gibt zwar keine Zwischensequenzen, aber ist ziemlich schön mit detaillierten Texten aufgebaut der Verlauf - und als ehemaliger UN Soldat denkt man auch schon mal an den eigenen Einsatz zurück, wenn man nen UN Soldaten in einem Spiel spielt (auch wenn ich selbst kein Pilot war  )



Zwischensequenzen hätten in so einem Spiel aber auch nichts verloren, finde ich. Ich hab auch schon über den Huey nachgedacht, mich aber dagegen entschieden, da ich diesen Hubschrauber einfach nicht mag. Evtl. werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit die Mil Mi 8 zulegen. Damit warte ich aber erstmal, bis die neue Engine oder zumindest das nächste Update da ist, da ich im Moment ein paar technische Probleme mit DCS habe (vor allem halt instabile Framerate und einen Bug, mit dem ich mit der Maus keine Cockpitinstrumente bedienen kann).


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2014)

Parallel zu AC Revelation fange ich gerade mit Diablo an (bin kurz vor Stufe 13 im Seasonmodus mit der Kreuzritterin und habe gerade den Skelettkönig plattgemacht). Was mir aufgefallen ist. Im Handel und zu finden gibt es bessere Waffen und Ausrüstungen als der Schmied herstellen kann. Ändert sich das bzw. lohnt sich der Schmied überhaupt für Rüstungs-/Waffenherstellung (Reparaturen mal außen vor gelassen) ?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Parallel zu AC Revelation fange ich gerade mit Diablo an (bin kurz vor Stufe 13 im Seasonmodus mit der Kreuzritterin und habe gerade den Skelettkönig plattgemacht). Was mir aufgefallen ist. Im Handel und zu finden gibt es bessere Waffen und Ausrüstungen als der Schmied herstellen kann. Ändert sich das bzw. lohnt sich der Schmied überhaupt für Rüstungs-/Waffenherstellung (Reparaturen mal außen vor gelassen) ?


Die Handwerker lohnen sich alle irgendwo. Du kannst ja auch ganze set Baupläne finden die teilweise gar nicht mal soooo mies sind. Die kannst dann beim Schmied craften. 
Handwerker leveln lohnt sich also, wenn man mal das Kleingeld übrig hat.


----------



## Taiwez (3. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Parallel zu AC Revelation fange ich gerade mit Diablo an (bin kurz vor Stufe 13 im Seasonmodus mit der Kreuzritterin und habe gerade den Skelettkönig plattgemacht). Was mir aufgefallen ist. Im Handel und zu finden gibt es bessere Waffen und Ausrüstungen als der Schmied herstellen kann. Ändert sich das bzw. lohnt sich der Schmied überhaupt für Rüstungs-/Waffenherstellung (Reparaturen mal außen vor gelassen) ?



Definitv.  Es besteht später die Möglichkeit, das Set- und legendäre Baupläne für Rüstungen droppen, die du dann beim Schmied herstellen lassen kannst. Außerdem droppen Bosse Materialien, mit deren Hilfe der Schmied, dem entsprechendem Rezept vorausgestzt, legendäre Gegenstände herstellen kann. Ich habe den Schmied einfahc immer kontinuierlich aufgelevet, lohnt sich also definitiv.


----------



## golani79 (3. Oktober 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Zwischensequenzen hätten in so einem Spiel aber auch nichts verloren, finde ich. Ich hab auch schon über den Huey nachgedacht, mich aber dagegen entschieden, da ich diesen Hubschrauber einfach nicht mag. Evtl. werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit die Mil Mi 8 zulegen. Damit warte ich aber erstmal, bis die neue Engine oder zumindest das nächste Update da ist, da ich im Moment ein paar technische Probleme mit DCS habe (vor allem halt instabile Framerate und einen Bug, mit dem ich mit der Maus keine Cockpitinstrumente bedienen kann).



Finde ich auch - Zwischensequenzen würden nicht wirklich dazu passen.
War mir bei Helis anfangs generell unsicher und habe zwischen dem Blackshark und dem Huey geschwankt - dachte mir, besser zu fliegen lernst mit dem alten, wo noch nicht so viel Technik drinnsteckt 
Habe zwar noch nicht so viele Stunden drauf, aber mittlerweile mag ich den Huey auch echt gern und hab mir auch den Mi8 geholt - der fühlt sich wieder total anders zum Fliegen an als der Huey und hat auch ein wenig mehr Technik (Assistent für Pitch, Alt und Heading)
Muss mich noch mehr damit auseinandersetzen, aber fliegt sich auch total super - ist halt noch in der Beta und das Handbuch ist noch nicht fertig übersetzt (bisher gibts nur den Quickstart Guide und halt Videotutorials).

Generell finde ich das Spiel sehr gelungen und dank der detaillierten Handbücher habe ich hab auch schon einiges gelernt, was mir zuvor total unklar war.

Die Anschaffung des HOTAS hat sich echt gelohnt - hatte schon lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß mit nem Spiel / Simulator


----------



## Oliver75 (3. Oktober 2014)

Fifa 15...


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich an DCS denke und an die Mig-21bis könnte ich schwach werden. Aber knapp 50 Glocken ? Da warte ich noch auf einen Sale.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2014)

@Lightbringer: Kommt darauf an was Du unter Kleingeld verstehst. Momentan renne ich mit ungefähr 18.000 Gold durch die Gegend. Aber thx.  Da werde ich dem Schmied mal eine Chance geben. Kann die Dinger doch dann auch verkaufen, wenn meine aktuelle Ausrüstung deutlich besser ist. Oder sind die Ausrüstungen an meine Figur gebunden ?


----------



## Taiwez (3. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @Lightbringer: Kommt darauf an was Du unter Kleingeld verstehst. Momentan renne ich mit ungefähr 18.000 Gold durch die Gegend. Aber thx.  Da werde ich dem Schmied mal eine Chance geben. Kann die Dinger doch dann auch verkaufen, wenn meine aktuelle Ausrüstung deutlich besser ist. Oder sind die Ausrüstungen an meine Figur gebunden ?



Verkaufen kannst du eigentlich grundsätzlich alles, aber es macht bei manchen Items auch mehr Sinn, diese beim Schmied zu Materialien zu verarbeiten. Später kannst du die dann wiederum zu besseren Gegenständen schmieden lassen. Wenn du erst mal in den Bereich kommst, wo du auf dem Schwierigkeitsmodus Qual spielen kannst, bekommst du sowieso recht schnell Geld zusammen, ich hab das grade nicht im Kopf, wie viel das genau ist, aber ich glaube, schon auf Qual 1 300% mehr Gold und Erfahrung machen sich da schon bemerkbar.


----------



## golani79 (3. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn ich an DCS denke und an die Mig-21bis könnte ich schwach werden. Aber knapp 50 Glocken ? Da warte ich noch auf einen Sale.



Ein sehr schönes Flugzeug - wollte eigentlich auch auf den nächsten Sale warten, konnte dann aber doch nicht widerstehen.
Hätte wohl nie mit DCS anfangen sollen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2014)

Mensch das ist fies. Mach mich doch nicht sooo rattig.


----------



## golani79 (3. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mensch das ist fies. Mach mich doch nicht sooo rattig.



Wasn´t me


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2014)

Hammergeile Grafik... lechz*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Oktober 2014)

LOL

Ganz dicker Übersetzungfehler in *Baphomets Fluch 5*. Die Dame heisst im Original Fleur, im Deutschen... Naja, seht selbst.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich tu *Diablo 3* auf PS4 und am PC *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*. Hammer, was die aus der U3-Engine rausholen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (4. Oktober 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich tu *Diablo 3* auf PS4 und am PC *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*. Hammer, was die aus der U3-Engine rausholen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre es nicht schlauer Diablo IN die PS4 zu tun?


----------



## Beefi (4. Oktober 2014)

LocoRoco (PSP)


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht schlauer Diablo IN die PS4 zu tun?



Wenn dann auf dem PC 

atm zocke ich Herr der Ringe - Krieg im Norden ganz nettes hack & slay - soundtrack erinnert an hdr und es gibt viele gastauftritte von hobbit und hdr filme

hatte es durch nen humble bundle von warner brothers erhalten sonst hätt ich es mir nicht geholt


----------



## golani79 (5. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn dann auf dem PC
> 
> atm zocke ich Herr der Ringe - Krieg im Norden ganz nettes hack & slay - soundtrack erinnert an hdr und es gibt viele gastauftritte von hobbit und hdr filme
> 
> hatte es durch nen humble bundle von warner brothers erhalten sonst hätt ich es mir nicht geholt




Wennst die Gelgenheit hast, es mit nem Kumpel im Coop zu zocken, kann ich das nur empfehlen - mir hats echt Spaß gemacht mit nem Kollegen.


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

keinen der die selbe zeit hat wie ich 

aber solo gehts auch spiel die elbische kampfmagierin 

danach erstmal ein spiel weniger von der pile of shame 

denk werd dann mal walking dead 2 anfangen wo alle episoden raus sind


----------



## Shorty484 (5. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Ganz dicker Übersetzungfehler in *Baphomets Fluch 5*. Die Dame heisst im Original Fleur, im Deutschen... Naja, seht selbst.
> 
> ...



Na solange sie sich auch so anhört ist doch alles richtig


----------



## smutjesmooth (5. Oktober 2014)

Spiele zur Zeit Diablo III durch das Angebot im Blizzard Shop.19.99€ .Da dachte Ich holst es dir einfach mal.Bin jetzt Level 19 und im Akt II.Wirklich begeistert bin Ich noch nicht vom Spiel.Die Grafik ist schon ganz nett aber warum muss das eigentlich die ganze Zeit online sein ?Versteh Ich beim besten Willen nicht.Ist doch Singleplayer die Story.Wenn jetzt andere Spieler rumrennen würden wäre es verständlich aber so.Erinnert mich ein wenig an Assasins Creed 2 mit seinem always on Kopierschutz.Mal schauen ob Ich geduldig genug bin es durchzuspielen.Die Story finde Ich bis jetzt nicht wirklich toll.Ich weiß das Ich noch nicht weit bin aber im Moment wäre es ein 70% Titel für mich.Die hohen Wertungen kann Ich noch gar nicht nachvollziehen. Fan Boy Brille ?


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2014)

nachdem ich jetzt endlich mal mit *max payne 3* fertig bin, versuch ich mich mal an *spec ops: the line*.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Oktober 2014)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Spiele zur Zeit Diablo II durch das Angebot im Blizzard Shop.19.99€ .Da dachte Ich holst es dir einfach mal.Bin jetzt Level 19 und im Akt II.Wirklich begeistert bin Ich noch nicht vom Spiel.Die Grafik ist schon ganz nett aber warum muss das eigentlich die ganze Zeit online sein ?Versteh Ich beim besten Willen nicht.Ist doch Singleplayer die Story.Wenn jetzt andere Spieler rumrennen würden wäre es verständlich aber so.Erinnert mich ein wenig an Assasins Creed 2 mit seinem always on Kopierschutz.Mal schauen ob Ich geduldig genug bin es durchzuspielen.Die Story finde Ich bis jetzt nicht wirklich toll.Ich weiß das Ich noch nicht weit bin aber im Moment wäre es ein 70% Titel für mich.Die hohen Wertungen kann Ich noch gar nicht nachvollziehen. Fan Boy Brille ?



Ich hab das mit dem ständig on sein zu müssen beim 3er auch nicht verstanden (war mein erstes Diablo) Außer den nervigen Chat hab ich nichts davon mitbekommen iwiefern mir das jetzt was bringt online zu sein bzw. warum ich als jemand der einfach nur in Ruhe die SP-Kampagne absolvieren will sowas aufgezwungen bekomme.


----------



## golani79 (5. Oktober 2014)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Die hohen Wertungen kann Ich noch gar nicht nachvollziehen. Fan Boy Brille ?



Nur weil es einem selbst nicht so gut gefällt, müssen andere Wertungen die höher ausfallen nicht gleich auf "Fanboyismus" beruhen ...


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nachdem ich jetzt endlich mal mit *max payne 3* fertig bin, versuch ich mich mal an *spec ops: the line*.



ich hoff du hast die 



Spoiler



napalm/phospor szene nicht vorm schlafen gehen


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Oktober 2014)

Also mein Diablo 2 geht wunderbar offline. Ich hab die ältere Disk-Version. Und auch der dritte macht auf Konsole offline keine zicken. Man muss nur wissen wie und wo.


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nachdem ich jetzt endlich mal mit *max payne 3* fertig bin, versuch ich mich mal an *spec ops: the line*.


Spec Ops: Einer meiner sehr guten Sales-Einkäufe, welche Monate (Jahre) darauf gewartet haben, dass es endlich mal gespielt wurde
War positiv überrascht von dem Titel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nachdem ich jetzt endlich mal mit *max payne 3* fertig bin, versuch ich mich mal an *spec ops: the line*.


Fein. Es erwartet dich ein wesentlich besseres Spiel. [emoji6]


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

ich habe wasteland 2 angefangen charerstellung erinnert mich sehr an die isometrischen fallout spiele 

Spec ops habe ich seit der in spoiler erwähnten szene nicht mehr gespielt  hatte das pech sie abends in dunkelheit zu spieln ^^


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> ich habe wasteland 2 angefangen charerstellung erinnert mich sehr an die isometrischen fallout spiele



warum nur 
Haben die wohl einfach dreist kopiert die schweine 

Ansonsten: Ich habe endlich die Muse gefunden für Harveys neue Augen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlHDWU9HHoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich frage mich nachdem ich Deponia 1-3, harvey 1+2 und whispered world gespielt habe ob der entwickler irgendwie depressiv war der die spiele machte ^^

ich fand die version hier besser 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0B5w_iw_h1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Besonders wo Edna bricht aus die erste retail fassung als usk 0 rauskam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Fein. Es erwartet dich ein wesentlich besseres Spiel. [emoji6]



Geht gar nicht





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ue3kfclhVCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Besonders wo Edna bricht aus die erste retail fassung als fsk 0 rauskam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weswegen Poki in der SE im Audiokommentar ein Taktische Fuck platziert hat damit man dem eine höhere Einstufung geben musste 
Da wäre es ein Punkt wo PEGI besser gewesen wäre, da kann man angeben welche Freigabe das Spiel erhalten soll und nja, keiner unter 12 wird das Thema verstehen

btw.: Auch schön:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WacTTrkgncc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Ich musste so lachen

Nur gemein, meine Cousine will trotz mehrfache Versuche sich nicht zum Edna oder Lili Cosplay breit schlagen lassen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Geht gar nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hach ja, ich erinnere mich als ich dieses Video vor nem guten Jahr hier gepostet hab. Über Mottes Reaktion hab ich mich damals schlappgelacht... [emoji1]


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

verdammt wegen dir weck ich die nachbarn mit meinen lachen noch auf 

naja das ist halt das problem beider usk das sie es nur anspielen 



Spoiler



bei den erwähnten spielen hatte ich halt das gefühl als hätte der entwickler mir in die eier getreteten so nach dem motto du willst ein happy end ? wie rennen jetzt mit der kettensäge durch den streichelzoo und lassen kindergarten kinder zuschauen


----------



## Enisra (6. Oktober 2014)

die spielen das nicht nur an sondern schon durch, nur gingen halt die Meinungen einfach Krass auseinander

Shibuya Superpower!
Shing!


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2014)

enda bricht aus haben sie nur bis zum ausbruch gespielt 

auch daedelic hatte damals sich gewundert das das spiel für fsk0 rausging obwohl sie ein andere emphelung rausgaben stand damals in deren forum


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2014)

Die fanden wohl das böse Ende mit einigen Toten wohl sehr amüsant und unbedenklich, also war der 0-Stempel reine Formsache.


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2014)

das gehört in ein spoiler tag  



Spoiler



Daedalic Entertainment • Thema anzeigen - Moralisch erschütterndes Ende !? ACHTUNG SPOILER !!!



hier der forumpost wo ein mitarbeiter von daedelic meinte das die usk schlampte ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Oktober 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Geht gar nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF is dis??


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Fein. Es erwartet dich ein wesentlich besseres Spiel. [emoji6]



nach den ersten 4 kapiteln kann ich den eindruck nicht unbedingt teilen.


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2014)

Spec Ops will nicht unterhalten - Spec Ops will aufklären über die Grausamkeiten die während eines Krieges passieren


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spec Ops will nicht unterhalten - Spec Ops will aufklären über die Grausamkeiten die während eines Krieges passieren



das mag sein. bis jetzt hab ich davon aber noch nix gesehen.


----------



## Taiwez (6. Oktober 2014)

Im Gegensatz zu Max Payyne 3 spielt sich Spec Ops leider recht monoton.

Storytechnisch kannman die beiden leider gar nicht vergleichen, ich finde aber beide Geschichten mehr als gut erzählt und dargestellt.


----------



## Lukecheater (6. Oktober 2014)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Max Payyne 3 spielt sich Spec Ops leider recht monoton.
> 
> Storytechnisch kannman die beiden leider gar nicht vergleichen, ich finde aber beide Geschichten mehr als gut erzählt und dargestellt.


Das Problem von Max Payne sind die Scripts die im viel zu großen Stil aufgefahren werden. Nichtsdestotrotz fand ich es gut bzgl. Story und Storytelling.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Oktober 2014)

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter zum Abschalten, Battlefield 4 zum Abreagieren und meine gelegentliche Rückkehr zu Skyrim macht dank neuer Grafikkarte und neu aufgesetztem System auch wieder mehr Spaß. Natürlich erstmal zwei Stunden mit Modding verbracht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2014)

Neben "Baphomets Fluch 5" zuletzt viel "Blur". Geniales Action-Racing. "Mario Kart" in Hübsch. [emoji1]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Oktober 2014)

Immer noch Diablo 3 Seasons. Dazu ein wenig FIFA 15 und in Infamous: Second Son noch die letzten Trophies holen.
Außerdem zur Vorbereitung mal wieder Dragon Age: Origins.
Das ist das grobe Programm für die nächsten drei Wochen bis Civlization: Beyond Earth erscheint.


----------



## smutjesmooth (6. Oktober 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Also mein Diablo 2 geht wunderbar offline. Ich hab die ältere Disk-Version. Und auch der dritte macht auf Konsole offline keine zicken. Man muss nur wissen wie und wo.


Ich rede aber über Diablo 3 Pc Version.Sorry war n Tippfehler meinerseits der mittlerweile korrigiert ist.


----------



## PcJuenger (6. Oktober 2014)

Spiele immer noch den Witcher, muss sagen, dass ich ihn schlechter in Erinnerung hatte, als er ist. Ist, abgesehen von den technischen Mängeln, ein ziemlich spaßiges Spiel 
Habe mich sogar dabei erwischt, es einen kompletten Nachmittag gespielt zu haben ^^


----------



## Enisra (7. Oktober 2014)

ach ja, Harveys neue Augen ist auch durch
Ich hab zwar nicht ganz von Anfang an gespielt da ich schon mal angefangen hab, aber dann hat´s mich festgehalten

Gumbo


----------



## Bonkic (7. Oktober 2014)

was ist denn das bitte für ein bullshit mit dem helikopter in *spec ops: the line*? 
ist das pure glücksache, oder gibts da irgendne taktik?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was ist denn das bitte für ein bullshit mit dem helikopter in *spec ops: the line*?
> ist das pure glücksache, oder gibts da irgendne taktik?


Hab dafür auch 2 oder 3 Anläufe gebraucht. Ist auf jeden Fall schaffbar.
Mein Tipp: Schieß auf alles was sich bewegt. [emoji6] [emoji1]


----------



## Mothman (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mal wieder "Orcs Must Die 2" installiert und ein bisschen gezockt. Hab Niesrind jetzt fast alle Rekorde abgejagt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Oktober 2014)

Spiele gerade *Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten* und frage mich ernsthaft, was alle an dem Nemesis-System so toll finden.
Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als wäre das Spiel auf Unfairheit geradezu getrimmt.
Ich kann irgendwie nicht gezielt Stück für Stück meine Weg frei kämpfen. 
Gerate ich mal in einen direkten Kampf mit 3-4 Orks, dauert es nicht lange, bis plötzlich wie aus dem Nichts massig weitere Feinde auftauchen, obwohl vorher weit und breit niemand war.
Natürlich ist dann auch ein Boss dabei, was den Kampf weiter in die Länge zieht und ehe man es sich versieht stehen mehrere Bosse und halb Mordor um einen rum.
Die Folge ist dann der unausweichliche Tod.
Genauso bescheuert finde ich, dass besiegte Bosse immer sofort wieder da sind. Ich kämpfe ständig gegen die selben Namen, die ich schon 3-4 mal umgenietet habe.
Progress erkenne ich so kaum, während ich seit drei Stunden versuche zu meinem nächsten Missionsziel zu kommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Oktober 2014)

Respawnende Gegner im Tolkien-Universum? Klingt echt unmotivierend.


----------



## Enisra (7. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Respawnende Gegner im Tolkien-Universum? Klingt echt unmotivierend.



Hallo, Sauron, Ringgeister, Gandalf? Ist doch alles in der Lore drin 
Ansonsten nja, das Nemesissystem klingt ganz gut, aber wenn man da bei Zwangsweise sterben muss bzw. man so ne Menge an Gegnern entgegengeworfen bekommt, dann ist das irgendwie wieder so ein Fall von Theorie und Praxis und für mich soviele Spielspaßpunkte abzieht das ich keine Lust mehr drauf habe, zumal ich eh völlig Subjektiv ran gehen kann, ich muss es ja nicht testen


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Oktober 2014)

Wegrennen ist in Mordors Schatten zu Beginn eine zulässige Taktik.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wegrennen ist in Mordors Schatten zu Beginn eine zulässige Taktik.


Wegrennen ist was für Feiglinge...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Oktober 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wegrennen ist in Mordors Schatten zu Beginn eine zulässige Taktik.



Unter spaßigem Gameplay verstehe ich aber irgendwie was anderes.
Vor allem verschwinden diese Horden, die mir den Weg zu meinen Ziel versperren dadurch doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Oktober 2014)

Renn doch einfach zum Ziel und aktivier dort die Mission. Geht auch, wenn du von Gegnern verfolgt wirst. Ansonsten: Schleichsystem nutzen! Stealth-Kills geben eine Menge Erfahrung und mit ein paar Levelaufstiegen sieht das Ganze längst nicht mehr so haarig aus wie zu Beginn.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2014)

oh, man kann offenbar rennen in *spec ops: the line*.
das würde erklären, weshalb ich in der helikopter-mission direkt draufgehe. 

muss ich nur noch die taste finden...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oh, man kann offenbar rennen in *spec ops: the line*.
> das würde erklären, weshalb ich in der helikopter-mission direkt draufgehe.
> 
> muss ich nur noch die taste finden...


Beim Tutorial nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Beim Tutorial nicht aufgepasst?



offenbar nicht.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe gestern zwei Stunden Alien: Isolation gespielt. In den ersten 25 Minuten habe ich dann direkt mal zwei Bugs in Aktion erlebt. Erst lies sich Samuels nicht ansprechen, danach auf der Sevastopol habe ich die Gruppe Menschen beobachten, die auf einer unteren Ebene durch die Halle durch ein Tor lief. Bin ihnen gefolgt, Tor war noch offen, von einer unsichtbaren Wand versperrt und einer der Flüchtlinge stand noch irgendwo rum, ohne sich zu bewegen. Unschön.

Abgesehen davon, das Alien ist ein Arschloch. Aber irgendwie macht's mir bislang Spaß. Mal schauen, ob es so bleibt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, das Alien ist ein Arschloch.


Es will dich fressen. Was anderes erwartet?!


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Oktober 2014)

Spiel ebenfalls gerade Alien: Isolation. Das mit dem Arschloch kann ich nur unterschreiben 
Insgesamt find ich das Spiel bisher sehr packend. Diese ständige Anspannung ist echt klasse und schon mehrmals hab ich die Augen zumachen müssen, wenn das Alien vor dem Schrank rumgeschnuppert hat, in dem ich mich versteckt habe. Einmal bin ich sogar nur ein paar Milimeter an ihm vorbeigeschlichen und hab es irgendwie überlebt - ein großartiges Gefühl, auch wenn das nicht eben für die KI spricht.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (8. Oktober 2014)

Vor zwei Tagen Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten durchgespielt: In der zweiten Spielhälfte wird Mittelerde imho besser, die Story kommt langsam in Fahrt, das System ist verinnerlicht, doch das Finale ist echt ein Witz und wirkt lustlos inszeniert. Nemesis-System wirkte auf mich persönlich ein wenig wie schmuckes Beiwerk. Wirklich alle Funktionen waren erst freigeschaltet, wenn man schon rund 15 Spielstunden (strebte nach 100 %-Marke, mittlerweile erreicht) auf dem Tacho hatte und kurz vor dem Endkampf stand. Und mir gehen langsam Open-World-Spiele im Allgemeinen auf den Beutel. Immer werde ich dazu genötigt eigentlich langweilige und anspruchslose Nebenaufgaben zu machen.


----------



## golani79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Wie lange hast du insgesamt dann dafür gebraucht Max?


----------



## Kaisan (8. Oktober 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Spiel ebenfalls gerade Alien: Isolation. Das mit dem Arschloch kann ich nur unterschreiben
> Insgesamt find ich das Spiel bisher sehr packend. Diese ständige Anspannung ist echt klasse und schon mehrmals hab ich die Augen zumachen müssen, wenn das Alien vor dem Schrank rumgeschnuppert hat, in dem ich mich versteckt habe. Einmal bin ich sogar nur ein paar Milimeter an ihm vorbeigeschlichen und hab es irgendwie überlebt - ein großartiges Gefühl, auch wenn das nicht eben für die KI spricht.



Alien: Isolation würde mich eventuell auch reizen. Werde es mal auf die Liste packen und irgendwann mal zum Budget-Preis erstehen und spielen. Den Vollpreis ist es mir dann doch nicht ganz wert.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (9. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du insgesamt dann dafür gebraucht Max?



21 Stunden für 100 Prozentmarke im Spiel und 90 Prozent der Erfolge.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. Oktober 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Insgesamt find ich das Spiel bisher sehr packend. Diese ständige Anspannung ist echt klasse und schon mehrmals hab ich die Augen zumachen müssen, wenn das Alien vor dem Schrank rumgeschnuppert hat, in dem ich mich versteckt habe. Einmal bin ich sogar nur ein paar Milimeter an ihm vorbeigeschlichen und hab es irgendwie überlebt - ein großartiges Gefühl, auch wenn das nicht eben für die KI spricht.



Sehe ich nach ein paar Stündchen ebenso. Die Stimmung im Spiel ist klasse, mir gefällt das Level-Design und der Art-Style. In der Hinsicht die Filmvorlage nicht mindestens gut eingefangen zu haben, kann man den Entwicklern wohl nicht unterstellen. Auch die Androiden bei Seegson fand ich als Gegner recht cool. Denen kauft man ihre fehlerhafte Roboter-K.I. auch eher ab. 

Ein wenig stutzig hat mich die K.I. des Aliens aber auch schon gemacht, in dem Areal mit den drei Stockwerken bin ich ausschließlich geschlichen und habe mich größtenteils durch Luftschächte fortbewegt. Das Alien konnte mich scheinbar riechen und wusste immer auf welcher Ebene ich bin, hat mich aber nicht bemerkt, als es direkt vor mir stand und ich mich eigentlich sichtbar hinter einem Tisch versteckt habe.

Ich werde der K.I. aber nicht weiter auf den Grund gehen und mit ihr spielen, um ihre Intelligenz zu testen. Macht nur die Illusion kaputt und ich muss es ja erfreulicherweise nicht testen. 
 Deswegen hoffe ich einfach mal, dass sich nicht noch mehr auffällige Situationen ergeben, die darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es eben doch nur eine künstliche Intelligenz mit Makeln ist. Wie auch immer, ich mag das Spiel und ich würde mich nicht als großen Alien-Fan bezeichnen. So viel dazu.


----------



## Chemenu (9. Oktober 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ein wenig stutzig hat mich die K.I. des Aliens aber auch schon gemacht, in dem Areal mit den drei Stockwerken bin ich ausschließlich geschlichen und habe mich größtenteils durch Luftschächte fortbewegt. Das Alien konnte mich scheinbar riechen und wusste immer auf welcher Ebene ich bin...



Das kann ich sogar verstehen dass die KI da nicht ausschließlich dynamisch reagiert, sondern dafür gesorgt wurde dass das Alien immer in der Nähe des Spielers bleibt.


----------



## Kaisan (9. Oktober 2014)

Habe endlich die Zeit gefunden, in *The Long Dark *in der Alpha-Fassung reinzuspielen. Bin durchaus angetan, das Gameplay-Gerüst funktioniert in der Fassung bereits ordentlich. Wovon ich beeindruckt war: Atmosphärisch ist das Teil durchaus stark, vermittelt es doch die Einsamkeit und die Wildnis beinahe perfekt. Bin ich der einzige, den das Spiel die ganze Zeit an den Film "Into The Wild" erinnert hat?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2014)

Mit moralischer Unterstützung meines Sohnes wurde die Kampagne von "Pflanzen gegen Zombies" erfolgreich gemeistert. Und Junior lacht sich gerade über das abschließende "Musik-Video" schlapp. [emoji1]


----------



## Kaisan (9. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mit moralischer Unterstützung meines Sohnes wurde die Kampagne von "Pflanzen gegen Zombies" erfolgreich gemeistert. Und Junior lacht sich gerade über das abschließende "Musik-Video" schlapp. [emoji1]



Plants vs. Zombies (oder Pflanzen gegen Zombies, wie man will) ist wahrscheinlich das perfekte Spiel, um es mit Kindern zu spielen - durchaus forderndes Gameplay, das die grauen Zellen anregt, und gehöriger Humor. Nur schade, dass ich so selten mit Kindern in Kontakt komme in meiner dunklen Höhle.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Plants vs. Zombies (oder Pflanzen gegen Zombies, wie man will) ist wahrscheinlich das perfekte Spiel, um es mit Kindern zu spielen - durchaus forderndes Gameplay, das die grauen Zellen anregt, und gehöriger Humor. Nur schade, dass ich so selten mit Kindern in Kontakt komme in meiner dunklen Höhle.


Es ist nie zu spät, "Johann Samenschleuder" zu spielen. Gibts in deiner Gegend keine fruchtbaren Damen?


----------



## Kaisan (9. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es ist nie zu spät, "Johann Samenschleuder" zu spielen. Gibts in deiner Gegend keine fruchtbaren Damen?



Ach, natürlich. Aber es soll ja auch Menschen geben, die im jungen Alter noch nicht bereit sind, Kinder zu haben und noch ein bisschen das Leben genießen wollen.


----------



## Chemenu (9. Oktober 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Ach, natürlich. Aber es soll ja auch Menschen geben, die im jungen Alter noch nicht bereit sind, Kinder zu haben und noch ein bisschen das Leben genießen wollen.



Richtig so. Genieß erst mal Deine Pen&Paper Orgien. Windeln wechseln kann man später immer noch.


----------



## Kaisan (9. Oktober 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Richtig so. Genieß erst mal Deine Pen&Paper Orgien. Windeln wechseln kann man später immer noch.



Ich habe ja nichts gegen Kinder. Aber in meiner aktuellen Lebensphase wäre das wohl eher ein Klotz am Bein als eine Freude, auch wenn es vielleicht hart klingen mag.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Oktober 2014)

Aktuell:

Risen 3 - Neigt sich dem Ende zu, werde ich wohl bald durch haben.
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter - Da bin ich gerade in den Minen, sollte auch nicht mehr lange gehen.
FIFA 15 - Hab ich jetzt den Karrieremodus mit Eintracht Frankfurt begonnen.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Oktober 2014)

*Elite Dangerous* ... im Moment zocke ich generell nicht viel (hab zuletzt Risen 3 und danach The Vanishing of Ethan Carter gespielt, beides super Spiele!), aber wenn ich zocke, dann drehe ich mal wieder eine Runde mit meinem Hauler in Elite Dangerous und ich muss sagen: Im Moment gibt es in der Beta 2.0 einige Dinge, die mir nicht so gut gefallen. Designentscheidungen, die wohl hauptsächlich aufgrund des MMO-Charakters des Spiels getroffen wurden, da das Spiel ja fair bleiben muss.

Stichwort: Physik. Elite Dangerous hat an sich eine wirklich tolle Flugphysik, ähnlich wie auch Star Citizen oder ältere Spiele, wie die Independence War Reihe. Nur wird diese Physik wohl aufgrund von Balancing-Entscheidungen in meinen Augen sinnfrei und unrealistisch beschnitten. Jedes Schiff hat eine bestimmte Höchstgeschwindigkeit, die bei maximaler Energie auf dem Antrieb mit dem Boost erreicht werden kann. Diese Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist allerdings extrem niedrig für ein Raumschiff, das keinen Luftwiderstand überwinden muss und eigentlich weiter Beschleunigen könnte. Man könnte jetzt natürlich sagen, dass das Sicherheitssysteme sind, die verhindern sollen, dass das Schiff seine Manövrierfähigkeit verliert, da eine Richtungsänderung bei sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit eben länger dauern würde, da länger gethrustet werden muss (argh, Wortfindungsstörung, suche ich mir einfach was englisches) um die Flugrichtung in eine bestimmte Richtung soweit zu reduzieren, dass in eine andere Richtung weitergeflogen werden kann. 

Aber wenn z. B. ein Frachterpilot, dessen Schiff aus Gewichtsgründen unbewaffnet ist (was bei meinem Hauler der Fall ist), dann will der manchmal einfach nur weg von der Gefahrenquelle und das so schnell wie möglich und so unauffällig wie möglich. Und da komme ich zum Stealth-Modus: Man kann die Systeme abschirmen und Wärmeabgabe verhindern, wodurch sich das Schiff schneller aufheizt, aber nicht so leicht auf den Sensoren anderer Schiffe zu erkennen ist: In meinen Augen realistisch. ABER: Durch diese Balancing-Limitierungen der Physik kann ich nicht einfach auf max-Speed beschleunigen, den Antrieb abschalten, auf Stealth gehen und mit dieser Geschwindigkeit einfach weitergleiten ... stattdessen wird das Schiff gebremst, dafür werden die Manövriertriebwerke verwendet und das Schiff heizt sich im Stealth Modus schneller auf.

Das sind für mich diese typischen MMO-Designentscheidungen. Gefällt mir nicht! Independence War hat schon vor vielen Jahren gezeigt, dass es auch ohne solche künstlichen Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen möglich ist, eine tolle Raumflugsimulation zu machen.

Das macht Elite Dangerous zwar alles nicht zu einem schlechten Spiel, ich spiele es gern und besonders mit Oculus Rift ist es (trotz der Bugs, die noch damit zusammenhängen) einfach eine großartige virtuelle Erfahrung. Aber zuviel Balancing dieser Art gefällt mir einfach nicht. Wenn ein Schiff einen starken Antrieb hat, dann soll es den auch nutzen dürfen. Derzeit fühlt es sich an, wie ein BMW M3, der bei 150 km/h gedrosselt ist. Ich hoffe, dass man im Laufe der Entwicklung wenigstens die Höchstgeschwindigkeiten weiter erhöht, von mir aus ne 0 dranhängen. Raumschiffe sind keine Boote, die haben fette Triebwerke und keinen Widerstand, durch den sie sich damit kämpfen müssen.


----------



## Enisra (11. Oktober 2014)

ich hab mal jetzt The Book of Unwritten Tales angefangen
Und realtiv gesehen kann ich jetzt auch Citis in Motion abhaken, alles auf 100%, endlich! D:

ansonsten klingt das mit Elite schon interesant, nur nja, wenn man das so hört, mal schaun wie´s am Ende aussieht
Ach ja, bei Bahnmanövern spricht man eigentlich von zünden wenn man anglizismen vermeiden will


----------



## Bonkic (11. Oktober 2014)

bin mit *spec ops: the line* fertig.
war dann ja doch ein eher kurzes vergnügen. aber gar nicht mal übel, kann man sich antun.


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. Oktober 2014)

Hab heute Ryse angefangen. Die Story und Dialoge sind absolut hirnrissig. Ich bin ja kein Historiker, aber selbst mir fällt ein ums andere Mal auf, wie weit entfernt diese Darstellung der Antike von der Realität ist. Furchtbar.
Spielerisch ist es auch recht dümmlich, aber irgendwie macht's ein bisschen Spaß. Noch dazu sieht es nett aus.

Großes ABER: Leider friert das Spiel bei mir mitten in einer Zwischensequenz kurz vor Ende ein. Ich bin damit nicht alleine, die Entwickler arbeiten zur Zeit an einem Patch. Trotzdem ganz fiese Nummer. Das ist - soweit ich mich erinnern kann - überhaupt das erste Mal bei mir, dass ein Spiel überhaupt nicht weitergeht. Grob fahrlässig von Crytek, das Spiel mit so einem Bug auszuliefern


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2014)

*hust* typisch für konsolenport *hust*

Kann aus dem grund state of decay nicht weiterspielen hat aufgrund eines bugs alles von der cpu berechnen lassen was die auslastung auf 90% brachte und die temperatur der cpu trotz guter kühlung auf 72 grad hochgejagt

Derzeit spiele ich swtor klassenstorys mit 12x exp bonus


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin mit *spec ops: the line* fertig.
> war dann ja doch ein eher kurzes vergnügen. aber gar nicht mal übel, kann man sich antun.


Hat auch niemand behauptet dass es ein Zeitfresser wäre. 7 Stunden hab ich damals grob gebraucht, fand es aber um Längen ansprechender als andere Konkurrenztitel. "Binary Domain" hat beispielsweise 12-13 Stunden geboten, war dafür aber extrem cheesiger Sci-Fi-Asia-Trash. Muss ich mir garantiert NICHT nochmal antun.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat auch niemand behauptet dass es ein Zeitfresser wäre.



ich hab auch nicht behauptet, dass das irgendwer behauptet hätte. 
außerdem sind mir 6 stunden gute unterhaltung auch lieber als 20 mittelmäßige.


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2014)

Also binary domain war von der story cool - nur leider keine fortsetzung 

habe sogar das rachel und charlie blindes vertrauen achivment


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. Oktober 2014)

Das nenn ich mal Tech-Support! Crytek hat vorhin einen Hotfix für Ryse hochgeladen und ich konnte es dadurch gerade abschließen. Fünf Stunden dümmliche Schnetzel-Action - irgendwie gerade richtig nach dem komplexen Wasteland 2.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Oktober 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal Tech-Support! Crytek hat vorhin einen Hotfix für Ryse hochgeladen und ich konnte es dadurch gerade abschließen. Fünf Stunden dümmliche Schnetzel-Action



Ich find das Spiel so kacke^^ Ich habs nicht gespielt, aber ein Walkthrough/LP oder sowas etwas verfolgt, bis zu der Stelle, wo der Protagonist mit dem Schiff absäuft und am Strand landet - wo dann das dumpfe Gehaue weitergeht. Da hatte ich dann keinen Bock mehr, zuzusehen^^ Weiss nicht wie lange das im Spiel war, geschätzt ne halbe Stunde. Das Gekloppe war irgendwie auch viel zu hektisch für nen Kerl, der eine Rüstung trägt. Crytek sollte lieber nen animierten Film machen, dazu hätten sie eher Talent.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Oktober 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal Tech-Support! Crytek hat vorhin einen Hotfix für Ryse hochgeladen und ich konnte es dadurch gerade abschließen. Fünf Stunden dümmliche Schnetzel-Action - irgendwie gerade richtig nach dem komplexen Wasteland 2.



Siehste mal, die lesen anscheinend hier mit


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2014)

Ob die den Bug auch so schnell gefixt hätten wenn kein Redaktur sich drüber beschwert hät ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2014)

Poah... Die Entschlüsselung der Tabula Veritatis in *Baphomets Fluch 5* ist derart kompliziert... Ich musste einfach in die Komplettlösung schauen, da hätte ich sonst nie durchgeblickt.


----------



## chbdiablo (11. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Poah... Die Entschlüsselung der Tabula Veritatis in *Baphomets Fluch 5* ist derart kompliziert... Ich musste einfach in die Komplettlösung schauen, da hätte ich sonst nie durchgeblickt.



Du machst mir ja nicht gerade Lust darauf, endlich mal mit dem Spiel anzufangen..
Dafür habe ich heute Divinity: Original Sin gekauft und mal ein bisschen reingespielt. Gefällt mir ganz gut bisher, auch wenn ichs alleine und nicht im Coop spiele.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2014)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Du machst mir ja nicht gerade Lust darauf, endlich mal mit dem Spiel anzufangen.


Sollte dich aber nicht davon abhalten. War kurz vor Schluss (aktueller Stand laut Speicherplatz: 90 das einzig echte knüppelschwere Rätsel. Ansonsten war der Weg bis dahin eigentlich mit leichten bis angenehm fordernden Kopfnüssen gepflastert.
Die restlichen 10% hebe ich mir für morgen auf. Setze mich jetzt noch wenig vor die Glotze, um müde(r) zu werden.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Oktober 2014)

Bin durch mit Alien: Isolation.
Abgesehen von einer etwas nervigen Stelle gegen Ende fand ich das Spiel nicht unfair (hab auf Mittel gespielt). Die Atmosphäre war toll, der Nervenkitzel wenn das Alien einen verfolgt teilweise kaum auszuhalten. Dennoch würde ich es nicht als klassisches Horrorspiel einordnen, eher ein Schleichspiel, bei dem entdeckt zu werden den sofortigen Tod bedeutet. Ich mochte es und hab öfter mal die Luft angehalten 

Probleme hat A:I dennoch mehr als genug. Mit dem Flammenwerfer ging ein Großteil der Spannung im Mittelteil flöten, die Steuerung ist beim Werfen von Gegenständen höchst unpräzise und die KI der Menschen und Androiden lässt sich sehr leicht austricksen. Außerdem fand ich das Leveldesign ziemlich öde. Klar, der Wiedererkennungswert zum Film ist da, aber im Film war man auch nur um die zwei Stunden auf der Nostromo - im Spiel ist man mindestens zehn Stunden auf Sevastopol unterwegs und überall sieht es gleich aus. Da fand ich die Raumstation von Dead Space deutlich cooler, weil die einzelnen Abschnitte dort individueller gestaltet waren. Okay, einen Level gab es dann doch, der mich beeindruckt hat:


Spoiler



Der Reaktor mit dem Alien-Nest. Noch dazu war die Stimmung dort nervenzerfetzend, was an der Anwesenheit mehrerer Aliens und der dreckigen Facehugger lag.



Die Story ist für mich ein weiterer großer Kritikpunkt. Keine Bezugspersonen (das Schicksal der anderen Figuren ist mir komplett egal) und der ganze Aufhänger für den Trip auf die Station (die Suche nach Ellen Ripleys Flugschreiber) nimmt einen enttäuschenden Ausgang. Den Plot-Twist sieht man als Alien-Fan lange im Voraus. Ach ja, das Ende ist leider sehr schwach 

Insgesamt ein gutes Spiel. Kein Oberhit, aber in meinen Augen weit davon entfernt, mittelmäßig zu sein.


----------



## Sanador (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin gerade auf einem Japano-Trip und spiele derzeit *Final Fantasy 13*. 
Was mir eher unerwartet gut gefällt, besonders gut ist dieser Paradigmen-Modi gelungen ( mit einem Tastendruck wechselt man Charaktere beispielsweise von einer Tank-  in eine Heiler-Haltung, so dass man schnell im Schlachtverlauf eingreifen kann ).
Einzig diese Vanille geht mir im Moment auf den Keks! Sie verhält sich so zuckersüß, dass man fast Diabetes bekommt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2014)

So, George und Nico haben nach knapp 14 Stunden ihr verdientes Happy End erreicht.
Fazit: War nach den schwächeren 3D-Ausflügen eine Wohltat, wieder ein BF-Abenteuer im klassischen 2D spielen zu dürfen. Insgesamt gut, wegen kleinerer Schnitzer in der Dialog-Qualität (mitunter etwas alberner Humor und hin und wieder leicht übertrieben agierende Sprecher) und den teilweise sterilen wie platt wirkenden Schauplätzen (kaum Parallax-Scrolling), welche sich zudem  für meinen Geschmack zu oft wiederholten, nicht ganz auf dem Level des allerersten und bis dato bestem BF. Vor allem fehlte es der Story an Würze.

Tja... Werde wohl als Nächstes das von MichaelG spendierte "Deadfall Adventures" starten. Mir ist gerade nach B-Movie-Indy. [emoji1]


----------



## McDrake (14. Oktober 2014)

*GONE HOME *durchgespielt.

Ein spiel wie ich es gerne mal ab und zu spiele:
Ruhig, genug Zeit und je mehr man sucht, desto mehr Hinweise bekommt man.

Das Ende?


Spoiler



Hätts dramatischer vorausgesehen. Aber darauf zielt das Spiel wohl auch ab.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2014)

hab mal mit *mafia 2* angefangen (das ich aus irgendwelchen gründen besitze).
meine güte ist das viel fahrerei am anfang...


----------



## Chemenu (15. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hab mal mit *mafia 2* angefangen (das ich aus irgendwelchen gründen besitze).
> meine güte ist das viel fahrerei am anfang...



Ich fand das Spiel gar nicht schlecht, hat mich gut unterhalten und Spaß gemacht. 
Die Fahrerei gehört ja irgendwie mit dazu, und grad am Anfang auf Eis und Schnee fand ich das schon ziemlich cool.


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> *GONE HOME *durchgespielt.
> 
> Ein spiel wie ich es gerne mal ab und zu spiele:
> Ruhig, genug Zeit und je mehr man sucht, desto mehr Hinweise bekommt man.
> ...





Spoiler



Der Satan Altar, das blut in der badewanne was dann nur rote haarfarbe war, das morphium samt spritze in der geheimkammer, allgemein am anfang haus düster und verlassen


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich fand das Spiel gar nicht schlecht, hat mich gut unterhalten und Spaß gemacht.
> Die Fahrerei gehört ja irgendwie mit dazu, und grad am Anfang auf Eis und Schnee fand ich das schon ziemlich cool.



ich hab grundsätzlich auch nix dagegen, dass ich in einem open-world-spiel nach und nach alles 'erfahren' muss.
aber mir waren die wege schon ein bißchen zu lang. hab circa 1,5 stunden gespielt, davon hab ich gefühlt die hälfte im auto gesessen und mir 'ne weitere halbe stunde zwischensequenzen angeschaut. 
vielleicht ändert sich das verhältnis ja noch. ansonsten gefällts mir nämlich eigentlich auch, was atmosphäre und so angeht.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Oktober 2014)

Weihnachten und Ostern an einem Tag? Ein bisschen so ...

*Legend of Grimrock 2* ist heute erschienen, außerdem die Version 1.0.0 (Release Candidate) von *Assetto Corsa* mit dem kompletten Content (bis auf Nordschleife DLC) und nem riesigen technischen Update: Neue Strecken, neue Autos, neuer Shadereffekte, Oculus Rift DK2 Support, neue Soundengine ... 

In *Legend of Grimrock 2* hab ich schon reingeschaut (ist nur ein Download von ca. einem gb) und gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut. Neue Charakterklassen, neue Rassen, neue Fähigkeiten, ein schönes Intro mit epischer Musik (epischer als die Grimrock 1 Menümusik? Bin mir nicht sicher, aber auf jeden Fall auf dem gleichen Niveau). Ein bisschen schwieriger ist's auch geworden, die ersten humanoiden Gegner sind recht flink und klug im Gegensatz zu den Monstern aus Grimrock 1. Außerdem gibt es auf der Insel einen Tag/Nacht Wechsel und die Grafik ist insgesamt sehr schön gemacht. Von der Bedienung her hat sich nicht viel geändert, was mich aber nicht stört. Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß bis jetzt.


----------



## golani79 (15. Oktober 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> In *Legend of Grimrock 2* hab ich schon reingeschaut (ist nur ein Download von ca. einem gb) und gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut. Neue Charakterklassen, neue Rassen, neue Fähigkeiten, ein schönes Intro mit epischer Musik (epischer als die Grimrock 1 Menümusik? Bin mir nicht sicher, aber auf jeden Fall auf dem gleichen Niveau). Ein bisschen schwieriger ist's auch geworden, die ersten humanoiden Gegner sind recht flink und klug im Gegensatz zu den Monstern aus Grimrock 1. Außerdem gibt es auf der Insel einen Tag/Nacht Wechsel und die Grafik ist insgesamt sehr schön gemacht. Von der Bedienung her hat sich nicht viel geändert, was mich aber nicht stört. Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß bis jetzt.



Da hab ich auch ein Auge drauf geworfen - nur muss ich noch Backlog abrackern, auf dem sich auch Legend of Grimrock 1 noch befindet


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch ein Auge drauf geworfen - nur muss ich noch Backlog abrackern, auf dem sich auch Legend of Grimrock 1 noch befindet



Ist auf jeden Fall auch sehr empfehlenswert. Grimrock 2 läuft ja nicht weg.


----------



## golani79 (15. Oktober 2014)

Werd ich wohl angehen, wenn ich AC II durchgespielt habe - in letzter Zeit gammel ich wohl zuviel in DCS rum.
Komm mit keinen anderen Spielen wirklich weiter


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Oktober 2014)

Nach einer Stunde *Deadfall Adventures*:
Tjoah... Hab die Unreal3-Engine selten so schwach ausgereizt und fehlerhaft gesehen wie hier, da wäre mit viel Liebe und Arbeit so viel mehr möglich gewesen, denn das Setting und die Locations hätten gewiss einige potentielle optische Schmankerl anzubieten. Naja, Technik ist ja nicht alles. 
Spielerisch? Extrem simpel, und vor den Gegnern bekommt man sowas wie Null-Angst, weil diese entweder zu langsam oder zu blind sind, als dass ich mich bedroht fühlen könnte. Dazu wurde auch noch frech von Alan Wake geklaut (Stichwort: Taschenlampe)... 
Akustisch zwiespältig. Die Musik geht eigentlich in Ordnung und ist angesichts des Plots mehr als passend, doch trotz prominenter Sprecher ist die Dialogqualität so gerade eben zu ertragen... Hallo Mark Wahlberg-Synchron-Sprecher, seit wann machst du nochmal deinen Job?! 

Warten ja noch einige Spielstunden auf mich, der Eindruck deckt sich aber auf jeden Fall mit den meisten Tests die ich darüber gelesen hab: Ein B-Movie-Game, das wohl reichlich Genre-Klischees abdeckt und von den großen Vorbildern ungeniert kopiert.

*ABER* (und das überrascht mich selbst ein wenig): Dieses Amateur-Flickwerk macht auf sein eigene Weise doch irgendwie Spaß...


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem ich mit Alien durch bin, Evil Within - Ein paar screens ohne nervige schwarze Balken.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (16. Oktober 2014)

*Zelda - A Link between worlds * 

Einfach nur atemberaubend gut bisher!


----------



## shippy74 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab FC3 jetzt mal bei Seite gelegt und hab angefangen mit BioShock Infinite, spiele es auf PS3 und finde die Grafik wirklich mehr als gelungen, Gameplay macht bis jetzt auch einen guten Eindruck, hab mich jetzt bis kurz vor die Frau durch gekämpft und bin gespannt was mich alles noch erwartet. Hab echt lange gezögert ob ich es kaufen soll,ist so ein Titel wo ich vorher nicht sagen kann ob er mir Spaß machen wird.


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2014)

The Book of unwritten Tales ist durch
Mal schaun, warscheinlich gehts mal mit Blackwell weiter


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem ich gestern Abend vor allem Legend of Grimrock 2 gespielt habe, habe ich jetzt mal *Assetto Corsa* in der *Version 1.0.0* ausprobiert. Monatelang hab ich auf Oculus Rift DK2 Support gewartet, jetzt ist er endlich da ... und VÖLLIG unbrauchbar! Das Bild wird, im Gegensatz zum DK1 Support, nicht einmal in Stereo-3d gerendert. Man spielt also, wie vor einer riesigen 2d-Leinwand. Das heißt: Man würde, wenn man dazu nicht den Oculus Rift Bildschirm zum primären Bildschirm machen müsste, was die Bedienung von Menüs (die überhaupt nicht mit Oculus Rift funktionieren) und überhaupt erstmal das Starten des Spiels nahezu unmöglich macht.

Gipfel der Geschichte: Lt. offiziellem Oculus VR Forum sollen die Entwickler im Assetto Corsa Forum den Oculus Rift Thread (den ich leider nicht verlinken kann, da man dazu den Forenaccount mit dem eigenen Steam-Account verknüpfen muss) mit der Begründung geschlossen haben, dass jetzt Oculus VR an der Reihe sei, das Problem zu lösen (Zitat: "_Hi, to all of you that have issues with scaling or similar, it's now all on the Oculus Utility side to configure it properly._"). Ich bin, was das angeht, gerade echt piss'd. Es wäre ja ok, wenn sie sagen würden: "Ok, wir wissen, dass es da noch Probleme gibt, die werden wohl aber erst später lösen können, da wird derzeit andere Dinge zu tun haben." Bei einem kleinen Team wie Kunos hätte ich dafür vollstes Verständnis, aber einfach den Thread schließen mit nem "Damit haben wir nichts mehr zutun"-Kommentar, finde ich einfach nur daneben!


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte *Risen 3* durchgespielt. Ich kann da nur dem PC Games Test  zustimmen, bei dem es ja glaub ich 83 Spielspaßpunkte bekam. Von der Atmosphäre wieder riesig, da macht Piranha Bytes wirklich niemand etwas vor. Ihre Welten sind immer unheimlich stimmig und sehr schön anzuschauen. Sie können halt leider immer noch nicht in Sachen Kampfsystem oder Animationen mit den großen Mitmischen. Das Kampfsystem ist schon etwas besser als bei Teil 2, hat aber immer noch so seine Mängel.
Dennoch ein gutes Spiel, welches einen irgendwie fesselt. Trotz der diversen Mängel kam ich nicht davon los.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (17. Oktober 2014)

Heute mal mit Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel anfangen. Claptrap.........................


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem ich am 16. furchtbar über die Entwickler von *Assetto Corsa* und deren Schließen des Oculus Rift Threads geschimpft habe (keine Ahnung, was da los war, evtl. nur ein genervter Foren-Moderator?), haben selbige nun einen neuen Patch rausgehauen, der zumindest das reine Fahren 100%ig gefixt hat. Das Einstellen, Starten und die Bedienung der Menüs sind immer noch eine Qual, aber rein vom Fahren her ...

Wow!

Live for Speed war schon großartig, aber die realen Fahrzeuge und Strecken in Assetto Corsa, zusammen mit der deutlich besseren Grafik sind einfach nur ein gigantisches Erlebnis. Ich bin gerade einige Runden mit verschiedenen Autos über die Nordschleife (Snoopys Nordschleife 1.1 Mod, die offizielle lasergescannte Version gibt es noch nicht) gebrettert und es macht einfach nur tierisch Spaß. Vor allem lernt man so tatsächlich mal die Dimensionen kennen. 
Es ist schon gruselig, dass viele Abschnitte der Strecke kaum breiter sind, als eine gewöhnliche Landstraße. Im Fernsehen, bei Youtube und beim Spielen am Monitor kommt das irgendwie gar nicht so rüber, viele Teile der Strecke musste ich von den Dimensionen her erstmal neu lernen. 
Letztendlich bin ich mit dem Ferrari P4/5 Competizione eine 7:2X Zeit gefahren, was schon recht ordentlich ist, denke ich. Vor allem, wenn man betrachtet, wie untermotorisiert sich das Ding teilweise anfühlt.
Bin dann auch noch jeweils eine Runde mit dem Ferrari LaFerrari, Lotus Exige V6 Cup und dem Alfa Romeo Giulietta (alles Fahrzeuge, die in der Version 1.0.0 neu dazugekommen sind) gefahren, um mal verschiedene Fahrzeuge zu testen. Der Ferrari mit seinen 963 Hybrid-PS geht schon brutal vorwärts, kann in den Kurven aber nicht mit einem Rennwagen mithalten.
Der Lotus hat mich ein wenig enttäuscht, aber ich kannte das Fahrzeug nicht und habe es auch für einen reinrassigen Rennwagen gehalten. Das Heck ist trotz fettem Spoiler doch sehr nervös und dank der unvollständigen DK2-Implementierung konnte ich das Setup nicht ändern und habe auch keine Ahnung, was der Wagen standardmäßig für Reifen drauf hat.
Der Alfa Romeo Guilietta ist mit seinen 235 PS und Frontantrieb vergleichsweise unspektakulär, macht aber irgendwie trotzdem Spaß. Das ideale Auto, um die Strecke kennenzulernen, würde ich sagen.

Zum Schluss bin ich noch die Shelby Cobra 427 (ein weiteres neues Auto, vorher nur als Mod verfügbar) auf der Hillclimb-Strecke Trento Bondone (die ebenfalls neu ist) gefahren. Die Strecke ist leider grafisch alles andere als schön und wirkt teilweise sehr unfertig (sowohl grafisch, als auch spielerisch (viele unsichtbare Wände als Streckenbegrenzung. Wenn man sich mal gedreht hat, ist es eine Kunst, sein Auto wieder zu wenden). Die Streckenführung ist aber toll. Es geht bergauf (hillclimb halt) und es gibt viele Haarnadelkurven, kleine Dörfer, Waldabschnitte usw. Das Auto ist die Hölle ... sowohl im positiven, als auch im negativen Sinne. So schön die Kiste auch ist: Würde ich mir so ein Auto kaufen, wäre die Karre wohl mein Tod. Ein riesiger Motor mit gigantischem Drehmoment, steinzeitliche Aufhängung, null Fahrhilfen (altes Auto halt) und Reifen, die zwar an sich Grip bieten, aber längst nicht genug für das gigantische Drehmoment. Macht trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen) aber irgendwie Spaß 


Dinge, die eindeutig noch zu erledigen sind: 

- Diverse Bugs und Features bezüglich Oculus Rift müssen gefixt werden
- Die Strecke Trento Bondone muss DRINGEND überarbeitet bzw. fertiggestellt werden
- Das Force Feedback kann qualitativ nicht mit Live for Speed mithalten
- Die neue Soundengine haut mich nicht vom Hocker, ist vor allem nicht 3d. Wenn ich den Kopf drehe, höre ich nicht, wo der Motor ist, was ein wenig verwirrend ist. Die Stereo-Verteilung bleibt immer gleich, egal, ob ich nach vorne oder nach hinten gucke.


Für eine Version 1.0.0 wirkt das Ding einfach noch zu unfertig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Oktober 2014)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Heute mal mit Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel anfangen. Claptrap.........................



Dem werde ich mich heute auch mal anschließen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin seit gestern auch auf dem Mond unterwegs. [emoji6]

Allein schon die Aktion bevor man mit Claptrap spielen darf. Der typische Borderlands- Humor, den ich so mag. [emoji6]


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Oktober 2014)

In einer halben Woche *Zelda: A Link Between Worlds *durchgesuchtet. Es war einfach nur genial! Keine Längen, keine Langeweile. Gewohnt tolles Dungeon-Design, das durch die allgegenwärtige neue Fähigkeit des als-Gemälde-in-der-Wand-laufen und die Neuerung Gegenstände zu leihen/kaufen nochmal richtig Qualität hinzugewinnt.

Ein Meisterwerk!


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab gestern Ryse durchgespielt ... kurz und knackig.

Anfänglich war ich von der Präsentation etwas enttäuscht, später im Spiel blitzte aber die Qualität der CryEngine häufiger durch. Allerdings hab ich zwei starke Kritikpunkte:

- das Gameplay ist sowas von vorgestern und anspruchslos, "Quicktime" overflow ³
- häufige Nutzung von Videos anstatt der 3D Engine

Die Videos sind zwar gut gemacht, aber man sieht häufig Kompressionsartefakte und damit stört es einfach nur. Die Szenen in 3D Grafik hingegen sind wirklich gut gelungen.

Schlussendlich bleibt zu sagen, dass Ryse ein tolles und unverbrauchtes Setting bietet, aber Spielerisch einfach unterirdisch ist. Dafür wird man 6h auf einem hohen Niveau ohne Leerlauf unterhalten, wer sich an den "Gladiatorenmodus" versucht, sicherlich ein paar Stunden mehr.


----------



## Enisra (20. Oktober 2014)

hmm, klingt so als wenn Ryse so ein Steam-Sale Kandidat wird


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2014)

immer noch *mafia 2*. bin nach etwa 7 stunden erstaunlicherweise bereits bei knapp 60% (schätze mal, das bezieht sich nur auf die story). 

vor allem die atmosphäre ist wirklich toll, aber irgendwie steckt mir nach wie vor zu wenig spiel in *mafia 2*.
gefühlt 50% rumfahren, 30% zwischensequenzen und 20% ballern oder prügeln. 
das ist schon ein bißchen arg dünn für meinen geschmack, obwohl ich überhaupt nix gegen cineastische inszenierung habe.


----------



## HanFred (20. Oktober 2014)

*Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers - 20th Anniversary Edition*
Weit gespielt habe ich noch nicht, aber mir gefällt es, dass man sich Mühe gegeben hat, dem Original gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Oktober 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade einige Runden mit verschiedenen Autos über die Nordschleife (Snoopys Nordschleife 1.1 Mod, die offizielle lasergescannte Version gibt es noch nicht) gebrettert und es macht einfach nur tierisch Spaß. Vor allem lernt man so tatsächlich mal die Dimensionen kennen.
> Es ist schon gruselig, dass viele Abschnitte der Strecke kaum breiter sind, als eine gewöhnliche Landstraße. Im Fernsehen, bei Youtube und beim Spielen am Monitor kommt das irgendwie gar nicht so rüber, viele Teile der Strecke musste ich von den Dimensionen her erstmal neu lernen.



Also ich hab auch schon einige Runden auf verschiedenen Versionen der virtuellen Nordschleife absolviert (u.a. GTR Evolution, Mods für Race 07, Gran Turismo). 
Die Version in Gran Turismo 5/6 ist schon sehr, sehr gut und realistisch. Die Höhenunterschiede und Bodenwellen kommen da schon sehr gut rüber. 
Vor allem in der Cockpit-Ansicht hat man da an einigen Stellen das Gefühl dass die Strecke nur unwesentlich breiter als das Auto ist.
Ich mach mir jedenfalls immer in die Hose auf dem Abschnitt Fuchsröhre - Adenauer Forst, wenn man nach der Senke den Berg rauf fährt und dann rechts am Curb anbremsen muss für die Linkskurve. 
Das ist für mich die unangenehmste Stelle, weil die Autos da meistens unruhig werden beim Anbremsen um beim Abflug sofort die Leitplanken zur Stelle sind. 

Mit VR wäre das sicherlich ein noch beeindruckenderes Erlebnis. 

Assetto Corsa werde ich mir früher oder später auch zulegen, aber vorerst bin ich noch mit R3E bzw. DTM RE beschäftigt.


----------



## golani79 (20. Oktober 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> *Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers - 20th Anniversary Edition*
> Weit gespielt habe ich noch nicht, aber mir gefällt es, dass man sich Mühe gegeben hat, dem Original gerecht zu werden.



An die Stimme muss man sich erst ein wenig gewöhnen finde ich, aber wenn man ein Weilchen spielt, geht das schon.
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten stören mich aber doch (schlampige Animationen und teilweise 3D Modelle selbst) - aber das sind Kleinigkeiten.

Ansonsten finde ich es ziemlich gut gelungen bisher - schönes Remake dass die Stimmung des Originals recht gut einfängt finde ich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> *Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers - 20th Anniversary Edition*
> Weit gespielt habe ich noch nicht, aber mir gefällt es, dass man sich Mühe gegeben hat, dem Original gerecht zu werden.


Ist die Sprachausgabe dort wirklich so schwach wie in einigen Tests behauptet wird?
Wollte das Remake längst kaufen, aber der oben genannte Punkt schreckt mich bis jetzt doch ab.

Ich mag GK nur so wie meine Lieblings-Bratwurst.

Mit viel Curry!!! [emoji6] [emoji1]


----------



## golani79 (20. Oktober 2014)

Mach dir doch ein Bild davon - gibt mittlerweile eh genug Gameplayvideos auf Youtube.

Ist nämlich wie alles, Geschmackssache. Und wie ich bereits geschrieben haben, dauerts wohl ein wenig, bis man sich daran gewöhnt hat - schlecht finde ich die Synchro insgesamt jedoch nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2014)

Okay, wenn schon einige Videos im Umlauf sind, schau ich mal rein.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. Oktober 2014)

Da es gerade bei XBox Live verschenkt wird: *Darksiders II*.
Bisher eine Stunde reingezockt und muss sagen es gefällt mir deutlich besser als der erste Teil. Das Spiel hat einen netten ironischen Unterton, der gerade in den Dialogen zum tragen kommt. Death ist schon mal fies sarkastisch und durch und durch Badass. Spielerisch machts viel richtig, ein wenig nervig war bisher nur die Kamera, die in Kämpfen auch gerne mal einen ungünstigen Winkel einnimmt. Dadurch werden Kämpfe gegen mehr als einen Gegner schnell ziemlich unübersichtlich. Auch die Story ist jetzt nicht gerade der große Kracher, aber passt schon. 

Insgesamt hatte ich bisher Spaß mit dem Titel, mal gucken ob es mich wie Teil 1 nach 4-5 Stunden langweilt.


----------



## Shorty484 (20. Oktober 2014)

*The Evil Within*, heut abend gehts los. Nur bin ich mir mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad noch unschlüssig. Aber der lässt sich ja notfalls im Spiel noch runter stellen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ach Fuck... Werd jetzt den Level in *Deadfall Adventure* neu starten, es KANN nur ein Bug sein weshalb ich nicht weiterkomme...
Und wo wir gerade bei Bugs sind: Der Bildschirm ist gerade mit permanenten Bluträndern tapeziert, die nicht verschwinden...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2014)

Langsam werde ich sauer. In den Walkthrough-Videos läufts dort anders ab als bei mir.
Das Weib stellt sich auf irgendeine der Plattenschalter, und mein Tagebuch zeigt mir folgende Seite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Video wird aber eine ganz andere Seite gezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das ein bestimmtes Script bei mir gar nicht ausgelöst wird... 
Oder aber die Entwickler haben ganz großen Mist beim PC-Port gebaut.

Bin gerade in allem Maßen verärgert, weil ich solche Lust habe weiterzuspielen...


----------



## PapaNeuland (20. Oktober 2014)

Würde CS:GO spielen, aber Verbindungsabbrüche lassen mich nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2014)

Falls mir irgendjemand bei *Deadfall Adventures* helfen kann, ich BITTE höflichst darum.

In der Zwischenzeit werde ich es aus Frust erstmal liegen lassen und *Darksiders 1* runterladen. Mit Irgendwas muss ich mir ja die Zeit vertreiben können...


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Oktober 2014)

PapaNeuland schrieb:


> Würde CS:GO spielen, aber Verbindungsabbrüche lassen mich nicht.



Ist auch bei mir die letzten Monate die Konstante unter den Spielen. Leider häng ich nach wie vor zwischen GN1 und GN2 fest... Ich spiele oft alleine und dann ist es leider immer Glück mit den Mates und die aus meiner Freundesliste zocken sind leider zum Großteil auch schlechter wie ich gerankt


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2014)

"Dreamfall: The Longest Journey"

Nach all den Jahren, noch immer eines meiner liebsten Spiele überhaupt. 
(Und eigentlich täglich Teil meines Lebens, wie Kenner an meinem Klingelton feststellen würden.)

Gute Geschichte, gute Charaktere, immer noch schöne Optik, exzellente englische Sprachausgabe (Wonkers ist der Beste )...
aaaber... eher zweckmäßige M+T Steuerung (360 Titel), mMn unnötige und hakelige K(r)ampf- und Schleicheinlagen, Winzlevels und Ladebildschirme nach oft nur wenigen Schritten 
(das Spiel gehört definitiv auf eine SSD), das dadurch furchtbare Backtracking, die Story wirkt gegen Schluss sehr gehetzt und hört einfach so auf, ohne wirkliches Ende.

Bis heute! Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich schon bei Steam nachgesehen habe, wie lange es noch bis zur Freischaltung der "Dreamfall Chapters" dauert. Und dann noch herunterladen... 
Ich schätze, morgen wird so ziemlich der längste Arbeitstag des Jahrzehnts...


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2014)

...und auch schon wieder fertig mit *mafia 2*. 
das finale war mehr als lahm.
leider insgesamt mal wieder ein spiel, bei dem viel potential verschenkt wurde. 

genau genommen ist die, eigentlich gelungene, open-world ziemlich überflüssig.
nebenaufträge gibts keine, geld spielt keine rolle, die ganzen shops, tankstellen und werkstätten sind auch total unnötig.
wirkt fast so, als hätte das spiel fertig werden müssen (war ja auch lange genug in entwicklung). 
letztendlich leicht enttäuschend.


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2014)

njoa
das es so wirkt als wenn es fertig werden musste könnte daran liegen das es auch fertig werden musst  *Captain Obvious strikes again*
Ja ne, die haben so ziemlich lang damals rumgerödelt und irgendwann musste halt mal raus


----------



## CountryPete (22. Oktober 2014)

Zocke gerade The Forest seit längerer Zeit, um mal wieder zu gucken wie es mit den neusten Patches und Updates ist. Performancetechnisch hat sich ja einiges verändert und die Inhalte scheinen auch immer besser zu werden. Mal gucken wo das in unseren heutigen Alpha-Zeiten noch hinführt und wie lange das gut geht. DayZ war ja ein wenig merkwürdig...


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2014)

immer noch swtor - durch den 12 fachen exp bonus durch revan preorder braucht man nur die story quest machen


----------



## Tyranidis (22. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir ist es aktuell Minecraft, was mich nicht loslässt. Ich habe das Spiel lange ignoriert und letztlich dann doch letzten Monat zugeschlagen und gekauft. Seitdem sind inGame 260 Tage vergangen und es ist kein Ende in Sicht 
Nebenbei.... Hearthstone... wobei ich eigentlich hier schon 10 mal aufgehört habe (verdammte Sammelsucht  )


----------



## Kaisan (22. Oktober 2014)

Habe heute von einem Freund The Last Of Remastered ausgeliehen bekommen, freu mich schon drauf, das Teil im kommenden Urlaub zu verputzen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Oktober 2014)

Hab gerade ein Stündchen in Jagged Alliance: Flashback reingeschaut. Ziemlich schwach. Die KI ist praktisch nicht existent. Jetzt werde ich mich mal an der neuen Beta von Renegade X versuchen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2014)

HEUREKA!!! Ich hab die Lösung für* Deadfall Adventures* gefunden!!!

Nach reichlich Gegoogel bin ich auf einen Steam-Kommentar gestoßen der genau meine Problem-Stelle im 2. Level beschreibt.
Wie es aussieht haben die Entwickler das besagte Rätsel kurz vor Release der PC-Version nochmal abgeändert, darum haben auch die Walktrough-Videos nichts genützt. In der Konsolen-Version läuft diese ganz anders ab.

Wie kann man (als Entwickler) bloss auf so eine Schnapsidee kommen? Stiftet doch nur Verwirrung, sonst nix... 

Immerhin, ich kann weiterspielen. Heute nicht mehr (zu müde), aber dann geht's morgen endlich wieder rund.


----------



## golani79 (22. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...] darum haben auch die Walktrough-Videos nichts genützt. In der Konsolen-Version läuft diese ganz anders ab.



Hättest deine grauen Gehirnzellen ein wenig mehr angestrengt, dann hättest nicht auf irgendwelche Walkthrough-Videos zurückgreifen müssen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hättest deine grauen Gehirnzellen ein wenig mehr angestrengt, dann hättest nicht auf irgendwelche Walkthrough-Videos zurückgreifen müssen


Hätten die Entwickler das Auslösen des Scripts besser integriert, dann würde man sich weniger ärgern. Das Rätsel lässt sich nämlich nur in einem genau zu befolgenden Ablauf bewältigen. Eine Abweichung von der Reihenfolge endet nämlich mit einer Sackgasse. [emoji35] [emoji121]


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Oktober 2014)

Assetto Corsa. Bischen Ferrari fahren und so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaisan (23. Oktober 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein Stündchen in Jagged Alliance: Flashback reingeschaut. Ziemlich schwach. Die KI ist praktisch nicht existent. Jetzt werde ich mich mal an der neuen Beta von Renegade X versuchen.



Habe jetzt auch endlich reingespielt und kann Peters Eindrücke leider nur bestätigen: Die KI ist unter aller Sau, sucht selten Deckung, rennt zumeist frontal auf den eigenen Squad zu, schert sich nicht um sonderliche Taktiken oder dergleichen - der Rest mag nett inszeniert sein, aber auch in anderen Bereichen scheint Flashback den einen oder anderen Schnitzer zu haben. Ein richtiges Jagged Alliance-Feeling will da nicht so recht aufkommen, wirkt doch vieles unrund und unüberlegt - wir werden wohl nie einen "richtigen" Jagged Alliance-Nachfolger erhalten ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hab gestern knapp eine Stunde in "AC - Black Flag" reingeschnuppert (richtig gezockt werde ich es wohl nach "Deadfall Adventures "), und mein erster Eindruck hat sich genau mit meinen vorherigen Vermutungen gedeckt :
Das wird kein AC sein welches mich ähnlich begeistern wird wie die Vorgänger. Die Story ist schwach, sehr sprunghaft und hat nicht mehr das "Besondere" nach Desmonds Ableben. Animus? Tja, würde ich mir gerne zurück wünschen.

Spielerisch scheint es in Ordnung, aber mit dem Protagonisten  kann ich überhaupt nix anfangen. Zwischen ihn und mir baut sich keine Verbindung der Sympathie, der Identifikation auf...

Hoffe dass Arno in "Unity" wieder eine Figur mit echtem Charakter wird...


----------



## Enisra (24. Oktober 2014)

naja, ich denke das Arno schon wesentlich besser wird, da AC4 dann doch irgendwo eher das Gefühl von so einem dazwischen gequetschten Teil hat


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Oktober 2014)

Nur noch eine Runde ....


----------



## Enisra (24. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nur noch eine Runde ....



Und, schon sehr viel weiter wie in der Demo? Gibts irgendwelche Überraschungen nach der 250(?) Runde?


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nur noch eine Runde ....



Reinheit, Harmonie, oder Vorherrschaft?


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2014)

Es gab ne Demo von Civ: BE?


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es gab ne Demo von Civ: BE?



Meines Wissens noch nicht - aber sollte da nicht eine kommen? 

Ich schätze, Eni spielt auf die 250 Std. Presseversion an. 

Edit: Runden, ich meine natürlich Runden!


----------



## Enisra (24. Oktober 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Meines Wissens noch nicht - aber sollte da nicht eine kommen?
> 
> Ich schätze, Eni spielt auf die 250 Std. Presseversion an.
> 
> Edit: Runden, ich meine natürlich Runden!



nebenbei auch noch auf den doch schon interesanten Twitchstream


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und, schon sehr viel weiter wie in der Demo? Gibts irgendwelche Überraschungen nach der 250(?) Runde?



Nein, bin noch nicht über Runde 250 hinaus.
Muss ja hier heute noch arbeiten. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Es gab ne Demo von Civ: BE?



Nicht für die Öffentlichkeit.
Ich konnte ja die Presse-Preview spielen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2014)

Vllt. kauf ich es mir heute oder morgen in einer schwachen Minute, wobei es ja scheinbar kein echter Alpha Centauri Nachfolger sein soll.


----------



## Wynn (24. Oktober 2014)

Heroes of the Storm


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> wobei es ja scheinbar kein echter Alpha Centauri Nachfolger sein soll.



Das wollte er auch nie sein.
Das haben die Entwickler von Anfang an gesagt.
Hatte die beiden Lead Designer ja auch in einem Interview vor einigen Monaten drauf angesprochen, da sagten sie, dass sie das Ding auch nicht Alpha Centauri 2 genannt hätten, wenn sie die Rechte haben würden, einfach weil es was eigenes ist.


----------



## Enisra (24. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nein, bin noch nicht über Runde 250 hinaus.
> Muss ja hier heute noch arbeiten.



anderst gesagt, der Chef wollte nicht akzeptieren das du hause bleibst und "intensive recherche" betreibst


----------



## Batze (24. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Heroes of the Storm



Boah ey, sag jetzt nicht du hast nen Beta Key. 

Will auch haben will auch haben.


----------



## Wynn (24. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Boah ey, sag jetzt nicht du hast nen Beta Key.
> 
> Will auch haben will auch haben.



Nein ich habe keinen Beta Key erhalten wurde freigeschaltet

Ich bin Wow Abo Kunde seit Release, Besitz auf Battle.net Diablo2, Starcraft 1 + Broodwar, Diablo 3 + Ros 

schrieb fleissig meine berichte in 2 wow betas und der Hearthstone Beta und pflege regelmässig mein Beta Profil


----------



## Kaisan (24. Oktober 2014)

Habe jetzt endlich in *The Last Of Us Remastered *reingespielt und bin schwer beeindruckt - warum habe ich dieses Meisterwerk nicht schon früher gespielt? Angefangen bei der grandiosen, unglaublich dichten Atmosphäre, über das ordentliche (wenn auch bisher nicht überragende) Gameplay hin zu den (mein persönliches Highlight) detailliert gezeichneten Charakteren, die wirklich greifbar wirken, nachvollziehbar handeln und durchweg Emotionen vermitteln. Ellie ist meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Videospiel-Charaktere überhaupt. Wunderbares Spiel.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Oktober 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Habe jetzt endlich in *The Last Of Us Remastered *reingespielt und bin schwer beeindruckt - warum habe ich dieses Meisterwerk nicht schon früher gespielt? Angefangen bei der grandiosen, unglaublich dichten Atmosphäre, über das ordentliche (wenn auch bisher nicht überragende) Gameplay hin zu den (mein persönliches Highlight) detailliert gezeichneten Charakteren, die wirklich greifbar wirken, nachvollziehbar handeln und durchweg Emotionen vermitteln. Ellie ist meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Videospiel-Charaktere überhaupt. Wunderbares Spiel.



Ich hoffe für dich, du spielst auf englisch.
Ist meiner Meinung nach nochmal ein deutlicher Sprung in der schauspielerischen Qualität.
Einfach weil die es im Original tatsächlich "live" geschauspielert haben und nicht nur im Tonstudio standen.

Nur mal als Beispiel:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghszP0DxrE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Nein ich habe keinen Beta Key erhalten wurde freigeschaltet
> 
> Ich bin Wow Abo Kunde seit Release, Besitz auf Battle.net Diablo2, Starcraft 1 + Broodwar, Diablo 3 + Ros
> 
> schrieb fleissig meine berichte in 2 wow betas und der Hearthstone Beta und pflege regelmässig mein Beta Profil



Die Kurzform davon ist übrigens "Fanboy"


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Oktober 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> *The Last Of Us Remastered...*Meisterwerk



Mein Fazit war eher....."gut"^^

The Last of Us - Seite 26

Aber ich hab die normale gespielt, nicht die remastered.


----------



## Kaisan (24. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für dich, du spielst auf englisch.
> Ist meiner Meinung nach nochmal ein deutlicher Sprung in der schauspielerischen Qualität.
> Einfach weil die es im Original tatsächlich "live" geschauspielert haben und nicht nur im Tonstudio standen.



Ich spiele das Teil auf Englisch - wirklich unglaublich, wie authentisch die Szenen wirken. 
Habe zuvor auch kurz in die deutsche Fassung reingeschnuppert - die wirkt aber bei Weitem nicht so ausgereift wie die Englische. Der Originalfassung würde ich da direkt 10 zusätzliche Wertungspunkte geben.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Oktober 2014)

Guter Mann


----------



## TwilightSinger (24. Oktober 2014)

TLOF Remastered ist mein Spiel des Jahres.
Bin gerade im zweiten Durchlauf. Diesmal mit deutscher Synchronisation. Welche ich durchaus als gelungen bezeichnen möchte. Vorteil der deutschen Stimmen, sie haben +/- das Alter von Ellie bzw. Joel.
Und jetzt noch einen Witz von Ellie…lieber nicht


----------



## Kaisan (24. Oktober 2014)

TwilightSinger schrieb:


> TLOF Remastered ist mein Spiel des Jahres.
> Bin gerade im zweiten Durchlauf. Diesmal mit deutscher Synchronisation. Welche ich durchaus als gelungen bezeichnen möchte. Vorteil der deutschen Stimmen, sie haben +/- das Alter von Ellie bzw. Joel.
> Und jetzt noch einen Witz von Ellie…lieber nicht



Die deutsche Fassung ist keineswegs schlecht, im Vergleich zu anderen deutschen Synchronisationen eigentlich recht gut - nur im Vergleich mit dem englischen Original zieht die deutsche Fassung IMO klar den Kürzeren.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Oktober 2014)

Gerade 159 Züge in Civ: Beyond Earth. Macht Laune


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gerade 159 Züge in Civ: Beyond Earth.



so viele hatte ich nicht mal damals in railroad tycoon.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Oktober 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gerade 159 Züge in Civ: Beyond Earth. Macht Laune



Gerade 159 Züge...Das klingt wie die Lebensbeichte eines Rauchers 

Aber im Ernst, viel Spaß noch mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> so viele hatte ich nicht mal damals in railroad tycoon.



Könnte daran liegen, dass RT nicht rundenbasiert war.  (zumindest der zweite Teil)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und, schon sehr viel weiter wie in der Demo? Gibts irgendwelche Überraschungen nach der 250(?) Runde?



Ich habe jetzt übrigens Runde 250 überschritten.
Fühlt sich immer noch großartig an.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2014)

ich teste jetzt mal meinen zug am bier. und das ist rundenbasiert.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du auch 250 grozügige Runden überstehst, bekommst du ein paar Bier von mir gestellt ...


----------



## Chemenu (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab grad meine ersten Runden in Assetto Corsa gedreht. Hab mit dem Pagani Zonda R auf der Norschleife angefangen (so zum Einstieg  ) und gleich mal ne 6:52er Runde gefahren (nur mit den "Factory" Fahrhilfen, also ABS und Traktionskontrolle, wie sie der echte Zonda R auch hat).
Noch nie hab ich mich in einem Rennspiel so schnell so wohl gefühlt.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (25. Oktober 2014)

Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel nun beendet: Story wird in der Spielmitte interessant, aber das Ende zieht sich wie Kaugummi. Meiner Meinung nach von der Qualität in etwa vergleichbar mit den Borderlands2 DLCs. Umfang ist mit rund 25 Stunden auch ordentlich, aber einige Quests wirken wie Lückenfüller, um die Spielzeit zu strecken. Jetzt widme ich mich jedenfalls wieder The Evil Within zu.


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Nein ich habe keinen Beta Key erhalten wurde freigeschaltet
> 
> Ich bin Wow Abo Kunde seit Release, Besitz auf Battle.net Diablo2, Starcraft 1 + Broodwar, Diablo 3 + Ros
> 
> schrieb fleissig meine berichte in 2 wow betas und der Hearthstone Beta und pflege regelmässig mein Beta Profil



Sieht bei mir nicht anders aus. Eher noch schlimmer. 
Aber trotzdem darf ich noch nicht mit suchten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2014)

Alien Isolation & Fifa 15.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Oktober 2014)

Total War: Rome 2
Hab mich endlich mal an die neue Augustus-Kampagne gewagt. Als Pompeius wurde mir dabei auch gleich mal ordentlich der Hintern versohlt. Knifflig!


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir doch mal Ryse: Son of Rome angetan. Das Spiel rennt auf meiner Mühle größtenteils mit 30fps über die Bühne. Gut spielbar bei FullHD, temorales AA, Detailstufe Normal bis Hoch. Und es sieht selbst noch auf minimaler Detailstufe hervorragend aus. Tatsächlich ist auch die Story überraschend gut und auch sehr gut inszeniert. Die Animationen, speziell der Gesichter, sind genial und überhaupt macht Ryse technisch und (audio)visuell eine bombastische Figur. 

Aber ich weiß nicht, was Crytek sich beim Gameplay gedacht hat. Wo Crysis noch ein semi-offener Sandbox-Shooter war und durchaus überzeugen konnte, ist Ryse ein lineares anspruchsloses Hau drauf-Spiel. Gelegentlich im richtigen Moment zwecks Blocken und ausweichen reagieren, mehr aber auch nicht. Button Smashing und gut ist. Die Gebiete sind schlauchiger als in CoD und die QTEs...ich bin kein Feind von QTEs, aber wenn die nichtmal Auswirkungen haben und es völlig egal ist, welche Taste man drückt, dann frage ich mich, was die da in so einem Spiel sollen... Ganz zu schweigen von den gelegentlichen Ballereinlagen mit einer Balliste, die an CoD erinnert. 

Für ein paar Runden zwischendurch macht es Laune. Wer sich einfach mal berieseln lassen will, der kann ja ruhig zu greifen. Aber lieber warten, bis es für einen 10er im Sale zu haben ist. 

Gerade in Sachen Freiheit hat Crytek mit der CryEngine mMn viel Potential weg gelassen. Man hätte durchaus bei gleichbleibender Grafikqualität weitläufigere Areale erstellen können, mit Nebenmissionen und allem drum und dran.


----------



## CountryPete (27. Oktober 2014)

Habe heute mal wieder DayZ Standalone installiert, nachdem ich schon vor gut einem halben Jahr einige Stunden mit verbracht hatte. Bin ehrlich gesagt ein wenig nüchtern nach 20 Minuten Spielzeit wieder rausgegangen, weil deren Alpha sich echt elendig lange hinzieht. Alleine ist das Spiel mittlerweile super langweilig geworden und großartige Veränderungen sehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Schade...


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir wechseln sich derzeit immer noch *Legend of Grimrock 2* und *Assetto Corsa* ab. Legend of Grimrock 2 ist wirklich genau das Spiel geworden, das ich mir erhofft habe und teilweise sogar noch ein bisschen besser. Ich denke, auch hier werde ich, wenn ich das Spiel durchgespielt habe, wieder ein wenig mit dem Editor herumspielen und meine eigene, kleine Mod basteln.

Im Allgemeinen bastel ich mir ja meine eigenen Hypes, relativ unabhängig von Mainstream Release-Hypes (auch wenn ich mich, was The Witcher 3 angeht, nicht ganz davor retten kann). In diesem Jahr waren das für mich DSA Blackguards, Blackwell Epiphany, Assetto Corsa, Risen 3 und Legend of Grimrock 2. Und ich muss sagen: Keines dieser Spiele hat mich auch nur annähernd enttäuscht. Aus der Sicht würde ich sagen, war dieses Jahr eines der besten Spiele-Jahre seit langem, was neue Releases angeht. Selten haben mir die Spiele, auf die ich gewartet habe, so viel Spaß gemacht.

Gestern Abend hab ich mal ne Runde Assetto Corsa mit Oculus Rift DK2 aufgenommen und bei Youtube hochgeladen (von der Nordschleife kriege ich einfach nicht genug):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ONwt9AHfJNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Kaisan (27. Oktober 2014)

So, bin jetzt mit *The Last Of Us Remastered *durch. Und meine Güte. Selten hat mich ein Spiel dermaßen gepackt. Ich wage zu behaupten: Seit BioShock Infinite das beste Spiel, das ich gespielt habe. Und BioShock Infinite wird bei mir schon göttisch verehrt und nur mit Samthandschuhen angefasst. The Last Of Us ist ein Meisterwerk, eines dieser Spiele, die wir in 10 Jahren rückblickend nostalgisch verehren werden. The Last Of Us ist eine Achterbahnfahrt der Emotionen, zeichnet unglaublich authentische Charaktere und lässt den Spieler mitleiden, mitlachen, letztendlich miterleben. Und auch wenn auch das Gameplay erste Sahne war (die Schleichmechaniken funktionierten überraschend gut): Der wahre Kern des Spieles besteht aus Ellie und Joel. Unglaublich. Einfach fantastisch. Und auch der Soundtrack ist ausgesprochen gut - gibt´s glücklicherweise auf Spotify.

Also:  Meine wärmste Empfehlung an jeden, der The Last Of Us noch nicht gespielt hat: Legt alles andere beiseite und spielt es. Jetzt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Oktober 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt mit *The Last Of Us Remastered *durch. Und meine Güte. Selten hat mich ein Spiel dermaßen gepackt. Ich wage zu behaupten: Seit BioShock Infinite das beste Spiel, das ich gespielt habe. Und BioShock Infinite wird bei mir schon göttisch verehrt und nur mit Samthandschuhen angefasst. The Last Of Us ist ein Meisterwerk, eines dieser Spiele, die wir in 10 Jahren rückblickend nostalgisch verehren werden. The Last Of Us ist eine Achterbahnfahrt der Emotionen, zeichnet unglaublich authentische Charaktere und lässt den Spieler mitleiden, mitlachen, letztendlich miterleben. Und auch wenn auch das Gameplay erste Sahne war (die Schleichmechaniken funktionierten überraschend gut): Der wahre Kern des Spieles besteht aus Ellie und Joel. Unglaublich. Einfach fantastisch. Und auch der Soundtrack ist ausgesprochen gut - gibt´s glücklicherweise auf Spotify.
> 
> Also:  Meine wärmste Empfehlung an jeden, der The Last Of Us noch nicht gespielt hat: Legt alles andere beiseite und spielt es. Jetzt.



Du hast meine tiefste Anerkennung für diese Meinung.


----------



## Kaisan (27. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du hast meine tiefste Anerkennung für diese Meinung.



Und da gibt´s doch tatsächlich einen Kumpel von mir, der The Last Of Us als "lahm und langatmig" empfindet. Leute gibt´s ...


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Oktober 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hab ich mal ne Runde Assetto Corsa mit Oculus Rift DK2 aufgenommen und bei Youtube hochgeladen (von der Nordschleife kriege ich einfach nicht genug):


Is die gemoddet, oder hab ich was verpasst? Der DLC mit der Nordschleife kommt doch erst noch


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Oktober 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Is die gemoddet, oder hab ich was verpasst? Der DLC mit der Nordschleife kommt doch erst noch



Ist ne Mod und sogar eine ziemlich gute, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Ich warte zwar auch auf den Nordschleife DLC, aber so lässt sich die Wartezeit definitiv sehr gut ertragen.

Hier der Link zur Mod: Nürburgring Nordschleife | RaceDepartment


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Oktober 2014)

Danke. Mal testen. Hatte auch schon etliche Autos und Strecken gesichtet, aber die waren grafisch noch ne ziemliche Katastrophe.


----------



## Chemenu (28. Oktober 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Danke. Mal testen. Hatte auch schon etliche Autos und Strecken gesichtet, aber die waren grafisch noch ne ziemliche Katastrophe.



Also die Norschleife ist echt gut, muss ich auch sagen. 
Kleiner Tipp (falls Du es nicht eh schon weisst): Mod-Strecken zuerst im Practice-Mode starten, erst danach funktionieren sie auch in den anderen Modi. 
Ich wusste das natürlich nicht als AC Neuling und hab mich erst mal gewundert warum das Spiel immer abstürzt wenn ich die Strecke auswähle. 




Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ist ne Mod und sogar eine ziemlich gute, soweit  ich das beurteilen kann. Ich warte zwar auch auf den Nordschleife DLC,  aber so lässt sich die Wartezeit definitiv sehr gut ertragen.



Sag mal wie nimmst Du die Videos eigentlich auf? Mit Fraps? 
Und das Video mit der OR, wie hast Du das aufgenommen?


----------



## McDrake (28. Oktober 2014)

Hab mich nach sehr langer Zeit zu nem Spontankauf entschieden von 
Dungeon of the endless

Keine Ahnung, was mich daran so angesprochen hat.
Hatte aber in der ersten Stunde viel Spass.
Ich glaub, das ist ein Spiel, welches man mehrmals spielen kann und so die Feinheiten
des Spiels immer mehr durchschaut. Ähnlich FTL.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Oktober 2014)

Titanfall im neuen Koop-Modus. Macht gut Laune!


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Oktober 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt mit *The Last Of Us Remastered *durch. Und meine Güte. Selten hat mich ein Spiel dermaßen gepackt. Ich wage zu behaupten: Seit BioShock Infinite das beste Spiel, das ich gespielt habe. Und BioShock Infinite wird bei mir schon göttisch verehrt und nur mit Samthandschuhen angefasst. The Last Of Us ist ein Meisterwerk, eines dieser Spiele, die wir in 10 Jahren rückblickend nostalgisch verehren werden. The Last Of Us ist eine Achterbahnfahrt der Emotionen, zeichnet unglaublich authentische Charaktere und lässt den Spieler mitleiden, mitlachen, letztendlich miterleben. Und auch wenn auch das Gameplay erste Sahne war (die Schleichmechaniken funktionierten überraschend gut): Der wahre Kern des Spieles besteht aus Ellie und Joel. Unglaublich. Einfach fantastisch. Und auch der Soundtrack ist ausgesprochen gut - gibt´s glücklicherweise auf Spotify.
> 
> Also:  Meine wärmste Empfehlung an jeden, der The Last Of Us noch nicht gespielt hat: *Legt alles andere beiseite und spielt es. Jetzt.*



Ich habs nun schon 4x durch. 


Nachdem ich Ryse nun durch habe (es hat nur den halben Abend gedauert) und Flaute herrscht, habe ich mir die gog.-Version von Baldurs Gate 2 wieder mal zu Güte geführt. Und erneut muss ich feststellen, dass selbst Divinity: Original Sin, das mich schon stellenweise an den Rand des Wahnsinns gebracht hatte, ein Scheißdreck gegen die Komplexität und den Anspruch eines Baldurs Gate 2 ist. Und trotzdem versuche ich es immer wieder.


----------



## golani79 (28. Oktober 2014)

Gerade eben habe ich Assassins Creed 2 beendet - nachdem ich damals meine Savegames verloren hatte, hat es ne Weile gedauert, bis ich erneut angefangen habe.

Fand es um ein Stück besser als den ersten Teil - vor allem technisch hat man bemerkt, dass sich was getan hat.
Beim Freerunning macht man zwar trotzdem ab und zu noch Sachen, die man eigentlich nicht will, aber ist schon besser als im Teil davor.

Die Locations wurden auch super umgesetzt und wussten eine schöne Atmosphäre zu verbreiten.
Teils recht knackige Rätsel und Tombs, die größer als die in Tomb Raider sind 

Teilweise kam es mir jedoch ein wenig gestreckt vor - vlt. waren das aber auch nur die DLC Missionen. Die hätte man sich meiner Meinung nach sparen können.

Insgesamt ein tolles Spiel - freu mich schon auf den weiteren Storyverlauf.
Jetzt wird aber erstmal was anderes gespielt ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Oktober 2014)

3 Stündchen Offline Koop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Oktober 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Sag mal wie nimmst Du die Videos eigentlich auf? Mit Fraps?
> Und das Video mit der OR, wie hast Du das aufgenommen?



Mit OBS (Open Broadcaster Software). Vorteile: hat VIEL mehr Funktionen, als Fraps ( man kann z. B. direkt bei der Aufnahme das Bild so zurechtschneiden, dass man, wie in meinem Video, nur eine Hälfte aufnimmt) und man kann die Sachen direkt komprimieren, so dass die gigantischen Datenmengen von Fraps wegfallen. Außerdem kostet's nix.


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2014)

joa, OBS ist recht verbreitet, das nutzen viele Streamer die ich kenne


----------



## Monalye (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab' in meiner Vorschlagsliste von Steam gerade entdeckt, das es ganz neu ein "F.e.a.r. Online" gibt, das Spiel ist am 21. Oktober erschienen. F.E.A.R. Online on Steam 


Ich wusste gar nicht, das es den Titel mal als Online-Spiel geben wird, hat es schon wer ausprobiert und angespielt? Nach welcher Spielmechanik richtet sich das Game, nach F.e.a.r. 3, wo man keine Erste-Hilfe-Kästen mehr sammelt, sondern sich das Leben von selbst wieder auffüllt, oder nach den Teilen davor, wo man das alles sammeln konnte?  Ich freu mich grad riesig, das es mein Lieblingsspiel jetzt auch als Online-Spiel gibt 

Wird es mal einen Test von PCG von diesem Spiel geben? F.e.a.r ist ja eigentlich ein Singleplayerspiel, deshalb wäre echt interessant, wie es sich im Mehrspielermodus spielt und ob es die tolle F.e.a.r.-Atmosphäre hat  Außerdem ist "F.e.a.r. Online" ein f2p-Titel, die DLC's (es gibt schon 3) sind zu kaufen. Gibt es auch einen Shop zu dem Spiel und was kann man da kaufen? Nur optische Verbesserungen oder etwa auch bessere Waffen usw., also eher p2w? Was ist das Ziel des Spieles? Gegeneinander wird man da nicht spielen... nehm ich mal an.


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wird es mal einen Test von PCG von diesem Spiel geben? F.e.a.r ist ja eigentlich ein Singleplayerspiel, deshalb wäre echt interessant, wie es sich im Mehrspielermodus spielt und ob es die tolle F.e.a.r.-Atmosphäre hat  Außerdem ist "F.e.a.r. Online" ein f2p-Titel, die DLC's (es gibt schon 3) sind zu kaufen. Gibt es auch einen Shop zu dem Spiel und was kann man da kaufen? Nur optische Verbesserungen oder etwa auch bessere Waffen usw., also eher p2w? Was ist das Ziel des Spieles? Gegeneinander wird man da nicht spielen... nehm ich mal an.



Spontan würde ich Nein sagen, ich mein, bei so einem Onlineshooter wird man durch irgendwelche Trolle die da angezogen werden keine Freude an der Atmosphäre finden,
Ich denke das ist nur so ein 08/15-Shooter wo man mit nem Großen Namen versucht ein paar Leute anzulocken


----------



## Monalye (28. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Spontan würde ich Nein sagen, ich mein, bei so einem Onlineshooter wird man durch irgendwelche Trolle die da angezogen werden keine Freude an der Atmosphäre finden,
> Ich denke das ist nur so ein 08/15-Shooter wo man mit nem Großen Namen versucht ein paar Leute anzulocken



Hm, dadurchs ein f2p ist, verliert man ja nichts wenn man mal reinguckt. Es hätte mich trotzdem im Vorfeld interessiert, was das Spielprinzip, das Ziel des Spieles ist. Braucht man Gruppen um bestimmte Gegner besiegen zu können zb.?
Mich wundert, das das Game so stillschweigend, heimlich, still und leise erschienen ist, oder hat von euch davor schon etwas davon gehört?


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2014)

njoa, sicher
wobei aber auch die Reviews ziemlich negativ klingen


----------



## Monalye (28. Oktober 2014)

Ach  ja, an die Reviews hab ich gar nicht gedacht....., um Himmels Willen, die sind ja alle für "nicht empfohlen", kein einziger empfiehlt es, wie krass ist das denn....

Zum Beispiel 



> Sehr schönes Spiel, Nach 5min bekommt man nen kotz Krampf.Das tutorial ist sinnlos es ist zwar eine Art Story enthalten aber die is zuweilen unverständlich. Für Fans von F.E.A.R is dieses Spiel schon fast ein no go das ding ist nicht würdig diesen Namen zu tragen. Das is ein bessers Wolfteam mit ner annehm baren Grafik aber das wars auch schon. Außerdem kann man nicht auf denn Eurosever weil der meistens offline ist. Ich bin Schwer entäuscht habe mir etwas mehr von erhoft.(Ne Grafik von F.3.A.R + ne Story von F.E.A.R 1 wäre richtig nice gewessen)


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2014)

nja doch, weiter unten kommen noch ein paar positive


----------



## Monalye (28. Oktober 2014)

Ok, nach dem Lesen von diesem Review werd ich es doch nicht runterladen, ich möchte mir nicht mein F.e.a.r. kaputt machen, das mich so begeistert. Ich hab' sowieso immer alle Teile und DLC's installiert, damit ichs jederzeit zwischendurch mal spielen kann, da braucht es kein furchtbares f2p-Fear 



> Also,
> nachdem die Reihe schon spätestens mit dem dritten Teil zu einem langweiligen Coop-Action-Shooter verendet ist, das sich sicher niemand geholt hat, der auch nur ein klein bisschen Verstand sein Eigen nennt, war so ein F2P-Kram irgendwie der nächste logische Schritt. Wer kommt in der Spieleindustrie denn auch schon auf die Idee sich seiner Wurzeln zu besinnen und mal wieder ein gutes Horrorspiel zu versuchen? Jedenfalls entschloss man sich mit dem letzten Rest was die Marke noch hergibt, die ganze zahlungsunwillige Spielerschaft ansprechen zu wollen um mit überall aufploppenden Werbefenstern zu versuchen hier und da mal die paar Cents wieder einzuspielen, die die ganze Produktion scheinbar gekostet hat.
> 
> Auch wenn ich wusste, dass das Spiel jetzt nicht die Offenbarung werden würde, dachte ich mir man könne ja auch mit einem durchschnittlichen Shooter kurzfristigen Spaß haben. Doch was hier geboten wird, ist das beste Beispiel für den Verruf des F2P-Marktes! Dass F2P nicht nur die unterste Qualität repräsentiert, wurde wie ich finde ganz gut bereits mit "Blacklight: Retribution" und "Loadout" bewiesen, was ganz gut spielbar und ein solider Shooter waren. Hier aber funktioniert nichts.. allen voran die für Shooter doch so wichtige Mechanik. Das Schießen fühlt sich einfach nur schlecht an und der Sound der Schüsse wurde wie ich glaube mit aufeinander geschlagenen Blechteilen aufgenommen. Die ganze Aktion scheint nämlich aus genau so vielen Bildern wie z.b in Doom zu bestehen - nur wirkt es selbst da weniger hölzern! Von Maschinengewehren ganz zu schweigen, die zu kontrollieren eine reine Glückssache ist. Das ganze rattert dann so schlecht durchs Bild, dass es aussieht als würde die Framerate auf 5 pro Minute sinken..
> ...


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt auch positive Reviews!

Steam Community :: STiANKURK_ :: Review for F.E.A.R. Online__

Die unterschlägst du völlig _


----------



## Monalye (28. Oktober 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Es gibt auch positive Reviews!
> 
> Steam Community :: STiANKURK_ :: Review for F.E.A.R. Online__
> 
> Die unterschlägst du völlig _


_

LoL, der ist gut 

Ich finde dieses Review am besten und aufschlussreichsten http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197971859988/recommended/223650/_


----------



## Chemenu (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich zock grad nur noch Assetto Corsa. Hab hier noch Alien: Isolation rumliegen (an den restlichen Pile of shame will ich gar nicht erst denken), das würde ich eigentlich gern weiterspielen. Aber AC reizt mich gerade so dass für nichts anderes Zeit bleibt. 
Hab mir nun grad nach ca. 150 Runden Imola (also nicht am Stück^^) mit dem 458 das "Beat the driver who shall not be named" Achievement geholt. Das hatte ich mir irgendwie in den Kopf gesetzt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Oktober 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich zock grad nur noch Assetto Corsa.


Das Spiel hätte echt langsam nen eigenen Sammelthread verdient, wo man sich austauscht, labert, Mods sammelt etc^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt wo ich in* Deadfall Adventures* soweit ohne weitere Script-Hänger voranschreite, muss ich sagen dass es weiterhin relativ gut unterhält. Die Story mag lau, die Dialoge und Sprecher glatt zum Fremdschämen und die Gegner reaktionsschnell wie eine Slomo-WIederholung sein, aber die kleineren Rätseleinlagen lockern das Gameplay angenehm auf. Und mit dem Minen-Level und einer erstaunlich langen Lore-Action-Sequenz a la Indy hatte ich bisher meinen größten Spaß.
Nun im Maya Jungle angelangt, und es fällt auf dass die hellen Schauplätze optisch noch gerade den besten Eindruck machen.

Aber buggy ist das Spiel dennoch. Hab gerade aufgehört, weil ich mitten auf einem Felsen "festklebe"...


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Oktober 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich zock grad nur noch Assetto Corsa. Hab hier noch Alien: Isolation rumliegen (an den restlichen Pile of shame will ich gar nicht erst denken), das würde ich eigentlich gern weiterspielen. Aber AC reizt mich gerade so dass für nichts anderes Zeit bleibt.
> Hab mir nun grad nach ca. 150 Runden Imola (also nicht am Stück^^) mit dem 458 das "Beat the driver who shall not be named" Achievement geholt. Das hatte ich mir irgendwie in den Kopf gesetzt.



Nicht übel. Ich hab's gerade mal versucht (insgesamt 6 oder 7 Runden), bin die Strecke allerdings auch einige Monate nicht gefahren und weiß nicht, welche Reifen der Wagen drauf hatte, da mit Oculus Rift die Setup-Menüs leider noch nicht funktionieren. Ich kann daher nur Standardsetup mit allen Fahrzeugen fahren. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich mit dem Standard 458 schon damit zu kämpfen, an die 2 Minuten Marke ranzukommen. Aber nach 150 Runden hast du dir das Achievement definitiv verdient.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich spiel es zwar *noch* nicht, aber "Door Kickers" scheint ne echte Alternative für alte Rainbow-Six Fans zu sein.

Door Kickers - Test, Strategie, PC - 4Players


----------



## Wynn (29. Oktober 2014)

swtor 12fach exp bonus sei dank bald 3te imperiale klassenstory abgeschlossen 

nur noch 1 klasse dann imp story fertig


----------



## Kaisan (29. Oktober 2014)

So, direkt nach The Last Of Us den DLC *Left Behind *hinterhergeschoben - bin durchaus angetan von dem Teil, liefert es doch zusätzliche Einblicke in die Handlung von The Last Of Us und vor allem wird hier die Beziehung von Riley und Ellie noch mal detailliert ausgearbeitet. Wäre das Teil aber nicht Bestandteil der Remastered-Fassung gewesen, hätte ich wohl keine 15 Euro dafür ausgegeben - sei´s drum, war praktisch das Bonbon nach The Last Of Us, der krönende Abschluss. Und ich glaube nicht, dass es bei The Last Of Us bei nur einem Durchlauf bleiben wird.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Oktober 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> So, direkt nach The Last Of Us den DLC *Left Behind *hinterhergeschoben - bin durchaus angetan von dem Teil, liefert es doch zusätzliche Einblicke in die Handlung von The Last Of Us und vor allem wird hier die Beziehung von Riley und Ellie noch mal detailliert ausgearbeitet. Wäre das Teil aber nicht Bestandteil der Remastered-Fassung gewesen, hätte ich wohl keine 15 Euro dafür ausgegeben - sei´s drum, war praktisch das Bonbon nach The Last Of Us, der krönende Abschluss. Und ich glaube nicht, dass es bei The Last Of Us bei nur einem Durchlauf bleiben wird.



Ich empfehle dir dazu auch den Comic The Last of Us: American Dreams.
Darin geht es auch um die Beziehungen zwischen Ellie und Riley.
The Last of Us. American Dreams: Der Prequel-Comic zum Game-Hit: Amazon.de: Neil Druckmann, Faith Erin Hicks, Christian Heiss: Bücher


----------



## Kaisan (29. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir dazu auch den Comic The Last of Us: American Dreams.
> Darin geht es auch um die Beziehungen zwischen Ellie und Riley.
> The Last of Us. American Dreams: Der Prequel-Comic zum Game-Hit: Amazon.de: Neil Druckmann, Faith Erin Hicks, Christian Heiss: Bücher



Hmm, danke für den Tipp, werde ich mal auf die Einkaufsliste setzen.


----------



## Kaisan (29. Oktober 2014)

So, nachdem The Last Of Us vorerst abgeschlossen ist, kommt *Stick It To The Man *hinterher. Werde ich heute Abend mal anspielen, bin gespannt drauf.


----------



## golani79 (29. Oktober 2014)

Stick It To The Man fand ich irgendwie so .. na ja .. nicht wirklich gut .. weiß nicht, ob ich es zu Ende spielen werde.
Aber vielleicht findest du es ja besser


----------



## Kaisan (29. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Stick It To The Man fand ich irgendwie so .. na ja .. nicht wirklich gut .. weiß nicht, ob ich es zu Ende spielen werde.
> Aber vielleicht findest du es ja besser



Demnach, was ich bisher gelesen und gesehen habe, dürfte mich das Spiel durchaus ansprechen - bin wirklich gespannt drauf. Scheint ja recht, ähm, konfus zu sein, um mal wieder dieses schöne Wort zu verwenden.


----------



## golani79 (29. Oktober 2014)

Joa, es ist ein wenig schräg - auch vom Stil her. 
Nicht so ganz meins ^^


----------



## Kaisan (29. Oktober 2014)

So, habe jetzt endlich in *Stick It To The Man! *reingespielt und bin durchaus angetan von dem Teil - herrlich schräger Stil mit einem exotischem Humor, auch das Gameplay inklusive dem Lesen von Gedanken und den "Stickern" wirkt frisch und unverbraucht. Werde ich auf jeden Fall weiterspielen.


----------



## Taiwez (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe die Tage mal in *Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel* reingeschnuppert und muss ganz ehrlich sagen, das es mich nicht wirklich motiviert hat. Bin da auch mit recht niedrigen Erwartungen rangegangen, da ich den Vorgänger ja für meine Verhältnisse bis zum Abwinken gespielt habe und mir auch im Vorraus bewusst war, dass ich hier ein Spiel bekomme, was keine Unterschiede zum Quasi-Vorgänger bietet. Aber das es mich so wenig motiviert, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht..

Vielleicht hab ich Borderlands 2 auch einfach zu viel Zeit verbracht und ich langweile mich einfach zu sehr wegen des repetiven Gameplays, aber irgendwie wollte der Funke bei mir noch nicht überspringen. Wie siehts denn bei euch hier im Forum aus? Ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Oktober 2014)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn bei euch hier im Forum aus? Ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


Ich hab nicht mal alle DLCs von Borderlands 2 beendet, da war mir klar, das Prequel brauche ich dann auch nicht. Sind auch zu wenig Neuerungen drin für mich.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich mag das neue Borderlands. Es ist zwar altbewährt, aber der Humor passt immer noch wunderbar. Claptrap! [emoji2][emoji6]


----------



## GrafMopps (31. Oktober 2014)

bin derzeit irgendwie auf "retro" unterwegs.
L4D
DK 2


----------



## AuthoriousBIG (31. Oktober 2014)

GTAV Online, GTAV Online, GTAV Online, GTAV Online, GTAV Online, GTAV Online, GTAV Online,  ....


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2014)

GrafMopps schrieb:


> bin derzeit irgendwie auf "retro" unterwegs.
> L4D
> DK 2



dungeon keeper 2 würd ich ja vielleicht noch als retro durchgehen lassen, aber left 4 dead???


----------



## Enisra (31. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dungeon keeper 2 würd ich ja vielleicht noch als retro durchgehen lassen, aber left 4 dead???



nja, es schon nen leichtes Facepalm wenn man so Spiele mit der Grafik als Retro bezeichnet weil man dann den Begriff nicht verstanden hat und es im unsymphatischen Hipstersinne verwendet

Ansonsten, ich hab Portal 2 mal wieder gespielt und irgendwie fehlt mir ein Spiel ohne wirklich Text und Sprache bei dem man nebenher Podcasts hören kann, weil so gut der ETS2 ist, wenn man den zulange spielt wird der auch langweilig
Ich glaube ich brauch echt mal Minecraft


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Oktober 2014)

In erster Linie ist das nur eine Frage der Perspektive. "Retro" heißt ja erstmal nur "rückwärts". 

Insofern kann daher selbst die Tagesschau von gestern als "retro" bezeichnet werden.

Wenn für ihn eben ein "Left for Dead" (immerhin auch schon wieder über 6 Jahre alt) retro ist, dann ist das ja nicht verkehrt - auch wenn es für die älteren Semester unter uns vielleicht etwas seltsam anmuten mag.

Ich persönlich lasse C64 & davor als "retro" durchgehen, bereits alles ab Amiga ist "modern".


----------



## Enisra (31. Oktober 2014)

Naja nein, sowas das so aussieht wie L4D ist wenn ein Klassiker, aber unter Retro fällt sowas wie die ganzen Pixel-Indietitel
Ich würde soweit gehen das auch Dungeon Keeper kein Retrotitel ist in anbetracht dessen das der ja damals so gut aussieht
Retro ist eher was für neue Titel, die Alt aussehen, wie den Fiat 500 z.B.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Retro = VGA oder noch krümeliger. Ist doch ganz einfach. [emoji6]


----------



## svd (31. Oktober 2014)

Dann wäre angebratenes Hackfleisch ja auch retro.


----------



## Monalye (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich getrau es mich ja kaum zu sagen... gestern hab ich eine Retail-Version von WoW bis Cata gesehen, um € 14,90, mit dickem Buch und Hearthstone-Gutschein... und ich hab's gekauft 
Heute dazu noch eine Gamecard für 60 Tage, bis Ende Jänner sollte ich ja genügend Zeit dafür haben . Ich werd es aber dennoch als Singleplayer und mit Dungeon-Finder-Gruppen spielen, eine Gilde udgl. tu ich mir nicht mehr an. Am Wochenende werd ich es mal installieren.

Vorerst steht aber sowieso "The Evil Within" an erster Stelle, dazu auch "Resident Evil Revelations", da hab ich zum Haloween-Sale den Complete-Pack gekauft und heute Mittag mal angespielt. Wenn es so weitergeht, ist es auch genau mein Spiel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Dann wäre angebratenes Hackfleisch ja auch retro.


Na klar. Oder hast du irgendwo jemals Gehacktes in HD-Qualität gesehen? ^^


----------



## svd (31. Oktober 2014)

Nicht bei den Preisen, zu denen ich das Zeug kaufe, hehe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Und kaufst du Halb und Halb, hast unter Garantie 900p oder niedriger.


----------



## svd (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube, das heißt, dass auf auf 1080p(arts) mindestens 900p tierisches Fleisch kommen.

edit: Ein bisschen BTT: Werde vermutlich nochmal "A Vampyre Story" spielen. Zwar schon mal von meiner Schwester ausgeliehen, aber kürzlich nochmal auf Steam gekauft, damit ich die CE nicht aufreißen muss.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das heißt, dass auf auf 1080p(arts) mindestens 900p tierisches Fleisch kommen.
> 
> edit: Ein bisschen BTT: Werde vermutlich nochmal "A Vampyre Story" spielen. Zwar schon mal von meiner Schwester ausgeliehen, aber kürzlich nochmal auf Steam gekauft, damit ich die CE nicht aufreißen muss.


Schönes Adventure. Zu schade, dass das geplante Sequel nicht genug Baker gefunden hat.


----------



## svd (31. Oktober 2014)

Ganz deiner Meinung. Hoffentlich geben die Tillers nicht so schnell auf und versuchen es irgendwann nochmal.


----------



## golani79 (31. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Na klar. Oder hast du irgendwo jemals Gehacktes in HD-Qualität gesehen? ^^



Klar, sogar in SuperHighResolution - mit meinen eigenen Augen


----------



## PcJuenger (31. Oktober 2014)

Heute Demon's Souls die alte ***. 
Ich Depp dachte ja, man könne von jeder Welt zuerst die ersten Level, dann von jeder Welt die zweiten Level ect. machen.
Pustekuchen, der Tower of Latria war schon leicht anstregend (okay, hauptsächlich dadurch, dass ich unkonzentriert war und deshalb 5x durch Runterfallen und 2 mal durch Feindeinwirkung gestorben bin), aber den Altar der Stürme kann man ja komplett vergessen 
Weiß nicht einmal, ob das so vorgesehen ist ^^
Denke, ich mache morgen mit 1.2 weiter, da gefällt mir das Setting auch am Besten ^^


----------



## Monalye (1. November 2014)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum das komplette Spiel WoW runtergeladen wird, obwohl ich die Retailversion habe und die Installation von der DVD aus gestartet habe? Das nervt unendlich... nun muss ich warten, bis die ersten 25 GB runtergeladen sind, dann wird er die 2. DVD verlangen und ich weiß nicht wieviel noch runterladen. Da hätt ich keine Retail dafür gebraucht.
Außerdem ist kein Spielcode in der Packung, sondern nur zwei Codekarten für einen Testaccount bis Level 20. Meine erste WoW-Installation ist schon so lange her, wie ist das nochmal gegangen bitte? Muss ich erst einen WoW-Testcode eingeben und dann? Ich kauf doch kein weiteres Mal das Spiel, damit ich einen Code für den gesamten Content bekomme... ist mir grad sehr verwirrend alles


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2014)

Da hilft meistens den Cache zu leeren (sprich rechtsklick auf das Game, Spieleinhalt leeren) und Installation neu beginnen.


----------



## Monalye (1. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da hilft meistens den Cache zu leeren (sprich rechtsklick auf das Game, Spieleinhalt leeren) und Installation neu beginnen.



Diese Auswahlmöglichkeit hab ich nicht, wenn ich rechts auf World of Warcraft auf dem Desktop klicke. Oder wo soll ich das Game rechts anklicken, doch das Symbol auf dem Desk oder?


----------



## svd (1. November 2014)

WoW hat doch schon immer riesige Patches gezogen. Und zwar immer dann, wenn du gerade spielen wolltest. Die Datenträger sind nur schöne Untersetzer. 

Die beiden Codekarten müssten Keys zur "Starter Edition" sein. Quasi Demos, die du zB an Freunde weitergeben kannst, welche WoW bis max Lvl 20 und ein paar Einschränkungen spielen können.
Freigeschalten werden diese Testaccounts dann über die battle.net Accountverwaltung. Wo du dann einen Authentifizierungsschlüssel aus einer Vollversionsbox brauchst.
Außerdem musst du ja dann auch die Spielzeit kaufen. Entweder per Abo und automatischer Abbuchung von der Kreditkarte, oder eben deiner Prepaid Karte.

Aber vlt existiert dein battle.net Account ja noch?


----------



## Monalye (1. November 2014)

svd schrieb:


> WoW hat doch schon immer riesige Patches gezogen. Und zwar immer dann, wenn du gerade spielen wolltest. Die Datenträger sind nur schöne Untersetzer.
> 
> Die beiden Codekarten müssten Keys zur "Starter Edition" sein. Quasi Demos, die du zB an Freunde weitergeben kannst, welche WoW bis max Lvl 20 und ein paar Einschränkungen spielen können.
> Freigeschalten werden diese Testaccounts dann über die battle.net Accountverwaltung. Wo du dann einen Authentifizierungsschlüssel aus einer Vollversionsbox brauchst.
> ...



Meinen alten Battle-Net  Account hab ich nie reaktiviert, der wurde damals wegen "Inaktivität" gesperrt und ich hab's ewig lang gar nicht mitbekommen. Mittlerweile hab ich die Mailadresse gar nicht mehr, mit der ich damals registriert war, deshalb hatte ich schon für Hearthstone einen neuen Account aufgemacht. Darum hab ich auch WoW neu gekauft, bis einschließlich Cata hatte ich es früher auch, das gibts als Retail um €14,90 in einem schönen Karton mit einem dicken Buch dabei . Bei 15 Euro tu ich nicht lang herum, bei Blizzard was zu reaktivieren ist mir zu mühsam und langwierig, ich hab über 3 Jahre nicht mehr auf WoW eingeloggt, keine Ahnung, was auf den Accounts noch rumliegt. 
Mittlerweile hab ich ohnehin so viel Abstand, das ich gerne wieder von vorne anfangen möchte und nochmal einen Char raufspielen, eilt ja nix.

Den Spielcode hab ich jetzt doch gefunden, er war auf der Rückseite des Pappkartons der 1. DVD... keine Ahnung, warum ich den da vorher nicht gesehen hatte. Ich hab' deshalb erst so einen Probekey eingegeben, dann hab ich den Code doch gefunden. Wenn ich Glück hab, bekomm ich durch dieses Missgeschick jetzt aber ein Reittier, ich hab' kurz was gelesen, wenn man einen Probeaccount in einen permanenten umwandelt, das es dafür Belohnungen gibt 
Solche Probecodes hab ich ohnehin massenhaft noch von früher rumliegen, bei jedem Addon waren welche in der Packung, ich hab da sicher noch 4 oder 5 alte Probecodes.

Jetzt hab ich wenigstens mal wieder den WoW-Account aktiv und Spielzeit bis 30.1., wahrscheinlich werd ich es ohnehin nicht länger spielen, das passt genau. Ab Februar möchte ich einen Kurs anfangen, da hab ich dann ohnehin nicht mehr so die Zeit.


----------



## Kaisan (1. November 2014)

Habe noch 4 Alpha Keys für Evolve für den PC über - wer einen haben will, kann mich über eine PN anschreiben. Dabei gilt: Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst. 

Wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen und wusste nicht, wo ich das sonst hinpacken sollte - dementsprechend habe ich es einfach mal in diesen Sammelthread geschrieben, zumal ich auch gerade selber die Evolve-Alpha spiele, die mir ausgesprochen gut gefällt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. November 2014)

LS15 (PC)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2014)

*stöhn*

*Deadfall Adventures* kostet echt Nerven. 3x mal in Folge im Maya-Grab an ein und derselben Stelle abgestürzt, wo danach nur noch ein Kaltstart möglich war. 

Hab ich schon erwähnt dass dieses Spiel buggy ist?!


----------



## svd (3. November 2014)

"A Dark Room"

Es beginnt wie ein Textadventure, ändert aber bald das Genre.
Trotz Minimalgrafik, die nur aus ASCII Charakteren besteht, hält mich das Spiel schon die halbe Nacht wach, obwohl ich schon seit mind. 5h pennen sollte...


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2014)

Swtor mit 12 fach Exp Boost 

Ich habe jetzt gemütlich bald die 4te Imperiale Klassenstory fertig und ende nächster Woche kann es mit Wow Addon losgehen


----------



## Mothman (3. November 2014)

Ich spiele gerade (mal wieder) "Dead State". Das ist mittlerweile ein richtig gutes Spiel geworden. Wirklich mal (bisher) ein positives Kickstarter-Beispiel. Ich glaube, das war sogar das erste Spiel, was ich bei KS unterstützt habe. Jetzt steht es kurz vor Release (sollte imo am 4.12, soweit sein) und ist wirklich sehr gut spielbar und macht ne Menge Spaß.
Paar kleine Bugs und Unzulänglichkeiten sind allerdings noch vorhanden. 

Dann hab ich mal kurz den F2P-Shooter "Heroes & Generals" ausprobiert. Macht eigentlich auch nen netten Eindruck. Es können interessante Feuergefechte entstehen. Allerdings dauert es manchmal ewig, bis ein Spiel startet. Teilweise wartet man länger bis man endlich spielen kann, als das eigentliche Match dauert.^^ Aber das ist ja ebenfalls noch im Beta-Status, sofern ich weiß.

@Wynn: Hehe, SWTOR spiele ich auch gerade mal wieder. Hab aber noch keinen Char auf maximaler Stufe. Spiel das eher gelegentlich.


----------



## jaisonx (6. November 2014)

Hab heute am PC The Walking Dead nochmal durchgespielt und im Anschluss daran auch 400 Days.
Die ersten 5 Episoden kannte ich schon, da ich diese bereits auf der 360 gespielt habe. 
400 Days kannte ich noch nicht, fand ich aber auch recht gut gelungen. Ich hätte mir nur gewünscht, dass die individuellen Abschnitte ein wenig länger gewesen wären - nichtsdestotrotz ein guter Zusatz zum Hauptspiel.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. November 2014)

Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare (Solo-Modus)
Bin (vermutlich) in der letzten oder vorletzten Mission, nach dem Quatsch mit dem Flieger im Canyon (erst ist mein Charakter ein Marine, dann plötzlich ein Air Force Pilot in spe?). Die Story ist wieder mal sooooo dumm. Kevin Spacey fügt dem Ganzen überhaupt nichts hinzu.

Ganz nett ist die Tatsache, dass man im Vergleich zu vorher minimal mehr Freiheiten in den Missionen hat. Zumindest was die Wahl der Route angeht, bei der Auswahl der Gadgets schränkt einen das Spiel weiterhin unnötig ein. Auf jeden Fall eine gewaltige Verbesserung im Vergleich mit Ghosts.


----------



## svd (6. November 2014)

Wie sieht's denn mit den Gegnern aus? Immer noch unendlich spawnende Wellen, bis du Checkpoints erreicht hast?
Und rappeln sie sich noch immer auf, bzw. verlieren ihre Helme, sodass du jeden zweimal umschießen musst?


----------



## Enisra (6. November 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare (Solo-Modus)
> Bin (vermutlich) in der letzten oder vorletzten Mission, nach dem Quatsch mit dem Flieger im Canyon (erst ist mein Charakter ein Marine, dann plötzlich ein Air Force Pilot in spe?). Die Story ist wieder mal sooooo dumm. Kevin Spacey fügt dem Ganzen überhaupt nichts hinzu.



njoa
also wie immer, wobei das mit dem Airforce Ploten irgendwie an den Plot von alten Actionfilmen erinnert
eigentlich könnten die ja auch mal Steven Seagull in den nächsten Teil bringen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> njoa
> also wie immer, wobei das mit dem Airforce Ploten irgendwie an den Plot von alten Actionfilmen erinnert
> eigentlich könnten die ja auch mal Steven Seagull in den nächsten Teil bringen


Aber dann die 1980er-Version von ihm, nicht den fetten Rollmops von heute...


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. November 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit den Gegnern aus? Immer noch unendlich spawnende Wellen, bis du Checkpoints erreicht hast?
> Und rappeln sie sich noch immer auf, bzw. verlieren ihre Helme, sodass du jeden zweimal umschießen musst?



Respawns gibt es vermutlich, ja, sind mir aber nicht so stark aufgefallen. Die Helme bleiben auf! 

Habs jetzt auch durch. Wie gesagt, der Plot ist mal wieder großer Quatsch.


Spoiler



Wenn mir einer nachvollziehbar erklären kann, warum Kevin Spaceys Charakter plötzlich Millionen von Menschenleben inklusive Zivilisten auslöschen will, gibt's für denjenigen einen Keks. Und warum sprengt er die Golden Gate Bridge? Langeweile?
 Ach ja, das Ende war ja auch mal extrem enttäuschend: Kann man noch deutlicher auf Advanced Warfare 2 hinweisen?


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Diese Auswahlmöglichkeit hab ich nicht, wenn ich rechts auf World of Warcraft auf dem Desktop klicke. Oder wo soll ich das Game rechts anklicken, doch das Symbol auf dem Desk oder?



Sorry, hab jetzt an Steam gedacht. WoW ist aber Blizzard. Stimmt ja.


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Habs jetzt auch durch. Wie gesagt, der Plot ist mal wieder großer Quatsch.



Also nix neues in COD-Landen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2014)

*Deadfall Adventures* - abgehakt.
Summa sumarum: Durch und durch durchschnittlich und so bugbehaftet wie ich es von keinem anderen Spiel der letzten Jahre, das ich durchzocken durfte, erlebt habe.
Den berühmten Indy-Spruch "DAS gehört in ein Museum" würde ich in einem Fall wie diesen niemals über die Lippen bringen können, aber "nett" war auf es auf jeden Fall.

So... Eigentlich wollte ich als Nächstes *AC4 - Black Flag* angehen, doch weil ich gerade schon am Start mit der vierten Serien Staffel von *The Walking Dead *bin und einfach nicht anders kann, werde ich parallel dazu die zweite Telltale-Staffel gleichen Franchise beginnen. CLEMENTINE, ICH KOMME!!!


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (8. November 2014)

Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare nun erfolgreich nach circa 10 Stunden beendet - hab die Kampagne aber auch auf Veteran gespielt und nahezu alle Trophäen mitgenommen. Nach dem Durchspielen auf Normal gestellt, dann ist CoD wirklich ein Witz, weil die KI-Schwächen offensichtlich werden. Auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad findet man gar keine Zeit dieses Manko zu registrieren, da man nach 2-3 Treffern stirbt.  Plot ist imho stark vorhersehbar, Protagonist bleibt extrem blass, aber bei den restlichen Charakteren ist meiner Meinung nach zumindest so etwas wie der Versuch einer Figurenzeichnungen zu erkennen.


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2014)

so, Portal 2 wieder mal durchgespielt
wäre schon früher der Fall gewesen, aber ich wollte mir den Bosskampf noch aufheben


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2014)

Ich muss noch Portal 1 mal weiterspielen ^^ und paar andere Spiele fertigspielen die ich vor über einem Monat anfing und dann startet in 18 Tagen auch schon Wintersale *Panik*

atm Swtor Imperium Klassenstory fertig - jetzt Republik Schmuggler plus Makeb dabei


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich muss noch Portal 1 mal weiterspielen ^^ und paar andere Spiele fertigspielen die ich vor über einem Monat anfing und dann startet in 18 Tagen auch schon Wintersale *Panik*



GIbts dazu schon einen offiziellen Termin? Und warum so früh diesmal? Ist der sonst nicht Mitte Dezember?


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> GIbts dazu schon einen offiziellen Termin? Und warum so früh diesmal? Ist der sonst nicht Mitte Dezember?



Ende des Monats meist 

Okay falsche bezeichnung meinte Herbstsale


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. November 2014)

Mal ne Frage:
Warum findet *The Walking Dead: Season 2* meine Savegames des ersten Teils nicht? Letzterer ist installiert und einschließlich 400 days längst durchgespielt... Und im Spieleordner selbst sind die Savegames auch vorhanden.

Also, warum zickt Season 2 hier?!


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2014)

> How Do I Import My Save?
> To import your Season 1 save, you will need to start Season 2 first. To do this, launch Season 2 and continue to the Main Menu. On the Main Menu, select 'Play', then 'Start Episode 1'. This will land you on a page asking if you want to import your Season 1 choices. Select 'Ok' to scan for completed Season 1 saves.
> 
> 
> ...



Das probiert ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das probiert ?


*TWD - Season 1* ist installiert - CHECK!
Savegames sind drin - CHECK!
Innerhalb der Season 1 kann ich in jede Einzelepisode wechseln, was man meines Wissens ja nur dann kann wenn man entsprechend durchgespielt hat.

Und wie ich per Google sehe, scheint das kein unbekanntes Problem zu sein.

Menno... Ich will keine Zufallsgenerator-Vorgeschichte, ich möchte MEINE Entscheidungen übernehmen...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. November 2014)

Sind die Saves in der Steam-Cloud?
Vielleicht geht es ja damit.
Bei mir war Season 1 glaube ich gar nicht installiert und trotzdem hat es funktioniert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. November 2014)

Habs geschafft (und auch schon eine gute Stunde gespielt).
Hab die Savegames durch jene ersetzt, die ich mir vor einem Jahr auf der externen Platte gesichert hab. Hat auf Anhieb geklappt.


----------



## djphilzen (10. November 2014)

So, nun *Watch Dogs* samt *Bad Blood DLC* durch. Und ich muss sagen, es hat derbe Laune gemacht. Komischerweise hat mir der DLC noch ein Stück besser gefallen. Die Story wurde nicht unendlich in die Länge gezogen, außerdem gefielen mir die einzelnen ausgewählten Schauplätze im DLC deutlich besser als im Originalspiel , da sie nicht so austauschbar wirkten.  
Jetzt muss noch was für die Schule getan werden, wobei ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht um ein paar Runden *Hearthstone* herumkommen werde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2014)

Episode 1 von "TWDeason 2" macht echt Lust auf mehr. Und der Fan-Patch mit deutschen Untertiteln ist entgegen Herrn Dammes Aussage sehr wohl brauchbar. Anders als bei Season 1 kaum noch krasse Rechtschreibfehler und bis jetzt absolut sinngemäß übersetzt. [emoji106] 

Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Untertitel-Patch für "The Wolf among us"? Könnte im Moment jedes Telltale-Spiel verschlingen... [emoji7]


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Episode 1 von "TWDeason 2" macht echt Lust auf mehr. Und der Fan-Patch mit deutschen Untertiteln ist entgegen Herrn Dammes Aussage sehr wohl brauchbar. Anders als bei Season 1 kaum noch krasse Rechtschreibfehler und bis jetzt absolut sinngemäß übersetzt. [emoji106]



Die sind wirklich deutlich besser als beim 1.Teil. Da hat man sich mehr Mühe gegeben.



> Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Untertitel-Patch für "The Wolf among us"? Könnte im Moment jedes Telltale-Spiel verschlingen... [emoji7]



Ich wollte gerade schreiben, dass es die noch nicht gibt und gucke dann auf die Seite:   schote.biz - Neuste Sprachdateien
Guck' mal was bei den neuesten Dateien steht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade schreiben, dass es die noch nicht gibt und gucke dann auf die Seite:   schote.biz - Neuste Sprachdateien
> Guck' mal was bei den neuesten Dateien steht


Super! Beim nächsten Steam-Sale wird's gekauft. Beschlossene Sache. [emoji1]


----------



## Exar-K (11. November 2014)

Hab kürzlich mit *Bayonetta* angefangen.
Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut und ist schön schräg.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. November 2014)

Jetzt darf ich es ja sagen:
Seit letzter Woche fließt fast jede freie Minute in *Dragon Age: Inquisition*.


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Hab kürzlich mit *Bayonetta* angefangen.
> Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut und ist schön schräg.


... und, hast schon Schmerzen am Hals? Vom vielen verrenken? 

Ich hab damals immer geschaut, ob ich nicht doch einen Blick auf die besten Teile von Bayonetta erhaschen kann. Unzensiert.


----------



## Enisra (11. November 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und, hast schon Schmerzen am Hals? Vom vielen verrenken?
> 
> Ich hab damals immer geschaut, ob ich nicht doch einen Blick auf die besten Teile von Bayonetta erhaschen kann. Unzensiert.



da bemühst du dich so sehr anstatt wie andere Nerds auf div. Websiten nachzuschauen?


----------



## Exar-K (11. November 2014)

Damit beschäftige ich mich dann, wenn beide Teile durchgespielt sind.


----------



## svd (12. November 2014)

Ich mache das erste Mal Urlaub auf Banoi.

Naja, wie erwartet, entspricht es nicht ganz dem Hochglanzprospekt. Die Hotelanlage ist in einem miserablen Zustand.
Und am Strand wimmelt es von Verkäufern, die dir ein Ohr abkauen wollen, wenn du sie nicht mit Nachdruck beiseite schiebst.

Trotz einiger Mängel muss ich aber sagen, dass es mir bisher unerwartet gut gefällt. Es erinnert doch ein wenig an zB "Borderlands".
Das Spieltempo ist aber gemütlicher, die Quests kurz genug, um das Spiel auch mal häppchenweise einschieben zu können.

Mal sehen, wie lange das Interesse anhält.


----------



## Taiwez (12. November 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ich mache das erste Mal Urlaub auf Banoi.
> 
> Naja, wie erwartet, entspricht es nicht ganz dem Hochglanzprospekt. Die Hotelanlage ist in einem miserablen Zustand.
> Und am Strand wimmelt es von Verkäufern, die dir ein Ohr abkauen wollen, wenn du sie nicht mit Nachdruck beiseite schiebst.
> ...



Ich fand Dead Island eigentlich cool, ich mochte das Setting (der Strand war genial, der Kontrast war gut in Szene gesetzt, schönes Urlaubsparadies mit Schlachteinlage ), das Rumgebastel und die großen Zombies fand ich grade zu Anfang sehr herausfordernd zu bekämpfen.

Ich muss aber ganz ehrlich auch dazu sagen, das ich, je weiter das Spiel voranschreitete, das Interesse verloren hab. Relativ fade Quests und repetiver Spielablauf haben da leider nciht zur Langzeitmotivation bei mir gereicht. Vielleicht hält es bei dir ja länger, ich habe kurz vor Kapitel 4 aufgehört.


----------



## MichaelG (12. November 2014)

I h hab DI 2 x durch. Macht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## Chemenu (13. November 2014)

Mich hat nach ca. einem Jahr (evtl. auch mehr) Pause wieder die Skyrim Sucht gepackt. 
Aufgehört hatte ich bei 100 Spielstunden, nun hab ich 117h laut Steam. 
Es gibt noch so viel zu entdecken und zu tun... die beiden AddOns Dawnguard und Hearthfire fange ich jetzt gerade erst an zu entdecken. 
Die letzten Tage war ich damit beschäftigt mein erstes Haus zu bauen und auszustatten. 
Hab sogar schon 2 Kinder adoptiert (die dummerweise identisch aussehen  ) und eine Frau geheiratet.
Die Alte nervt mich aber etwas, weil sie immer mit ihrer Spitzhacke durch die Gegend läuft. Die schläft sogar mit dem Ding.  Eigentlich ein Scheidungsgrund. 
Man kann ihr aber auch nicht sagen dass sie sich mal umziehen soll... 

Das Spiel ist einfach grandios und der Umfang ist sowas von gewaltig... ich glaub ich könnte da nochmal 100 Stunden investieren. ^^


----------



## Gast20180705 (13. November 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Mich hat nach ca. einem Jahr (evtl. auch mehr) Pause wieder die Skyrim Sucht gepackt.
> Aufgehört hatte ich bei 100 Spielstunden, nun hab ich 117h laut Steam.
> Es gibt noch so viel zu entdecken und zu tun... die beiden AddOns Dawnguard und Hearthfire fange ich jetzt gerade erst an zu entdecken.
> Die letzten Tage war ich damit beschäftigt mein erstes Haus zu bauen und auszustatten.
> ...



Wen hast du denn da geheiratet?^^

Bei mir anlässlich des dreijährigen Jubileums auch wieder vermehrt Skyrim gespielt.


----------



## Chemenu (13. November 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Wen hast du denn da geheiratet?^^



Sylgja

Ich dachte ich erlöse Sie aus ihrem erbärmlichen Dasein als Minenarbeiterin. Und so dankt sie es mir...


----------



## Gast20180705 (13. November 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Sylgja
> 
> Ich dachte ich erlöse Sie aus ihrem erbärmlichen Dasein als Minenarbeiterin. Und so dankt sie es mir...



hast halt nicht die Qualitäten einer Spitzhacke^^

Bin da bisher Aela treu geblieben, auch wenn die einmal im Monat zu einer blutrünstigen Bestie wird, aber so ist das ja nun mal mit allen Frauen


----------



## ttog (13. November 2014)

GTA 5  
Das Spiel hat mich seit Release gepackt, weiß nicht wieso war aber immer ein großer fan der reihe, nach einem Jahr machts immernoch richtig spaß


----------



## DragonclawAut (14. November 2014)

Alan Wake endlich mal gespielt... tolle Story, und wenns auch schon paar Jahre auf den Buckel hat siehts noch gut aus


----------



## Neawoulf (14. November 2014)

Sooo, ich bin jetzt mit *Legend of Grimrock 2* auf "normal" durch. Das Spiel hat wirklich alles gehabt, was ich mir erhofft habe! Abwechslung, Leveldesign, Rätseldesign, Optik, Schwierigkeitsgrad, Umfang (38 Stunden) ... einfach nur großartig! Am Endkampf hab ich allerdings ziemlich lange gesessen, weil:



Spoiler



... ich im vorherigen Kampf auf dem Dach des Schlosses (gegen den Lindwurm) nahezu alle übrigen Vorräte an Helltränken verbraucht habe. Wer hätte auch ahnen können, dass direkt danach erst der richtige Bosskampf (Trickster + Inselmeister) kommt, der nochmal ne Ecke schwieriger ist? Hab ein paar Tage dran gesessen, ab und zu geflucht, aber dafür war die Freude um so größer, als ich es endlich geschafft habe, auch wenn zum Schluss nur noch mein Minotaurenbarbar auf den Beinen war. Alle anderen (Insectoid Battlemage, Menschenmagier, Ratling Schurke) waren Kampfunfähig und ich hatte weder Kristalle, noch Tränke übrig, um die drei wiederzubeleben.


----------



## BetaTheDude (14. November 2014)

Zurzeit spiel ich Smite, D3 Reaper of souls(als neuling), Medieval 2 Total War. Ansonsten gba Emulator  Final Fantasy 1& 2, Fire Emblem.


----------



## MichaelG (14. November 2014)

Aktuell AC Unity. Macht echt Spaß. Läuft momentan auf Ultra und 1920 x 1080er Auflösung ziemlich ruckelfrei. Die FPS dürften aber nicht allzu prall ausfallen. Großartige Bugs hab ich bislang noch nicht gehabt. Bin aber auch gerade mal bei rund 2% Spieldauer und noch im 1. Bezirk.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. November 2014)

Ich hab jetzt mal mit A Bird Story angefangen. Weit bin ich noch nicht, daher kann ich noch nicht viel dazu sagen. Was mich ein wenig stört: Trotz des Oldschool-16-Bit Charakters des Spiels (optisch ein typischer RPG-Maker Titel im Stil der alten SNES Rollenspiele) nimmt einem das Spiel sehr häufig die Kontrolle aus der Hand und man merkt oft nicht einmal, wenn das Spiel zwischen Selbst steuern und Zwischensequenz umschaltet. Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach nur noch zu nah am Intro dran (bin im 3. von ? Abschnitten). Stil, Atmosphäre und Musik machen aber schon mal einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2014)

Weiterhin spiele ich begeistert Season 2 von *TWD*. Die Begegnung mit einem Totgeglaubten in Episode 2 ist schonmal ein kleiner Höhepunkt, auch macht die Story bis jetzt ziemlich neugierig.
Auffallend ist, dass ich gefühlt mehr zeitbedingte Antworten und Entscheidungen treffen musste als ich es bei Season 1 in Erinnerung hatte. Dafür ist der echte Rätsel-Anteil tatsächlich viel geringer.
Nichtsdestotrotz, es ist einfach nur toll. Freue mich auf 1-2 weitere Spielstunden am Abend. 

Just hab ich eben die "limitierte Edition" von *Brothers - A Tale of two Sons* aktiviert.
Also naja... Von einer "limitierten Edition" hab ich mehr ehrlich gesagt etwas mehr als nur einen Steam-Freischaltcode und ein Paar Bildschirmhintergründe / ein Artbook zum Herunterladen vorgestellt. Hatte mich anfangs eh gewundert, warum die Retail-Packung so extrem dünn war - aha, kein Datenträger. Also SO sieht wohl die Zukunft des Retail-Verkaufs aus?! Hmm... Da will ich in Zukunft doch weiter bei klassischen DVD-Cases mit echten DVD-ROMs bleiben.

Knapp 15 Minuten hab ich mir auch mal eben fürs Reinschnuppern erlaubt.
Optisch ganz hübsch, Gameplay mit zwei getrennt steuerbaren Figuren via Daumensticks recht ungewohnt. Ist bei gleichzeitiger Interaktion leicht verwirrend, wenn man gerade nicht darüber nachdenkt, welcher Stick für welchen Bruder steht. 
Ein Punkt nervt mich an dem Spiel aber jetzt schon: Dieses alberne Gebrabbel. Sowas stört mich schon seit der Existenz der Sims, bei Deppie Dave aus *Pflanzen gegen Zombies* war es dagegen ja noch ganz witzig, weil Letzteres ohnehin ein Game mit ausgeprägtem Humor ist. Aber bei *Brothers*... ICH hätte mich da eher für eine echte oder gar keine Sprache entschieden, denn hier stört mich das absolut.


----------



## golani79 (15. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Just hab ich eben die "limitierte Edition" von *Brothers - A Tale of two Sons* aktiviert.
> Also naja... Von einer "limitierten Edition" hab ich mehr ehrlich gesagt etwas mehr als nur einen Steam-Freischaltcode und ein Paar Bildschirmhintergründe / ein Artbook zum Herunterladen vorgestellt. Hatte mich anfangs eh gewundert, warum die Retail-Packung so extrem dünn war - aha, kein Datenträger. Also SO sieht wohl die Zukunft des Retail-Verkaufs aus?! Hmm... Da will ich in Zukunft doch weiter bei klassischen DVD-Cases mit echten DVD-ROMs bleiben.



Blindkauf?
bzw. war da nicht angegeben, was enthalten ist?

Wenn du jedoch über die kleine Enttäuschung der limited hinwegsiehst, hast du ein sehr schönes Spiel gekauft 
Und wegen Gebrabbel - denke, es soll einfach ein fernes Land mit ner Sprache, die man nicht kennt, darstellen. Und man soll sich bei dem Spiel auch ein wenig seine eigenen Gedanken machen und nicht alles vorgekaut bekommen. Wenn alles ganz stumm wäre, würde es irgendwie dann doch ziemlich steril und unglaubwürdig wirken finde ich.

Bin gespannt, wie es dir insgesamt dann gefallen hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Blindkauf?
> bzw. war da nicht angegeben, was enthalten ist?
> 
> Wenn du jedoch über die kleine Enttäuschung der limited hinwegsiehst, hast du ein sehr schönes Spiel gekauft
> ...


Kein Blindkauf. Ein Test-Exemplar aus meiner Amazon Vine-Mitgliedschaft. [emoji6]

Ich sage damit ja nicht dass das Spiel aufgrund des Fantasie-Genuschels automatisch schlecht ist, für meine Zocker-Natur ist es aber bereits jetzt ein Negativ-Punkt den ich nicht ausklammern kann.

Und dass Spiele auch ohne Sprache Gefühle auslösen können, das hat u.a. schon "Limbo" bewiesen.


----------



## golani79 (15. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und dass Spiele auch ohne Sprache Gefühle auslösen können, das hat u.a. schon "Limbo" bewiesen.



Ja, das schon - aber hier ist man doch zu 2. unterwegs und man trifft auch im Laufe der Reise immer wieder auf andere Charaktere - Schweigen würde ich persönlich in solchen Situationen ziemlich unpassend finden.
Kann es aber auch verstehen, wenn es jemand nicht mag - aber soweit ich in Erinnerung habe, wird eh nicht sooo oft genuschelt ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ja, das schon - aber hier ist man doch zu 2. unterwegs und man trifft auch im Laufe der Reise immer wieder auf andere Charaktere - Schweigen würde ich persönlich in solchen Situationen ziemlich unpassend finden.
> Kann es aber auch verstehen, wenn es jemand nicht mag - aber soweit ich in Erinnerung habe, wird eh nicht sooo oft genuschelt ^^


Ist ja nur der frische Ersteindruck. Werde ich zwischendurch mal anspielen, "TWD-S2" hat allerdings Priorität. [emoji1]


----------



## golani79 (15. November 2014)

Hehe .. in welcher Episode bist grade bei Season 2?

Bin schon ziemlich gespannt, wie´s weitergeht in der nächsten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hehe .. in welcher Episode bist grade bei Season 2?
> 
> Bin schon ziemlich gespannt, wie´s weitergeht in der nächsten.


Muss kurz vorm Ende der Zweiten sein.
Es erstaunt mich immer wieder, wie Telltale es wieder schafft, trotz überholter Technik und begrenzten Interaktionen so eine gewaltige Atmo mit Nervenkitzel zu zaubern. Ich liebe TWD hauptsächlich wegen der tollen Dialog-Führung. Für jemanden wie mich, dem Storytelling überaus wichtig ist, einfach nur grandios. [emoji7]


----------



## golani79 (15. November 2014)

Das haben sie in der Tat sehr gut hinbekommen 
Dann wünsch ich noch viel Spaß mit den verbleibenden Episoden


----------



## Shorty484 (15. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell AC Unity. Macht echt Spaß. Läuft momentan auf Ultra und 1920 x 1080er Auflösung ziemlich ruckelfrei. Die FPS dürften aber nicht allzu prall ausfallen. Großartige Bugs hab ich bislang noch nicht gehabt. Bin aber auch gerade mal bei rund 2% Spieldauer und noch im 1. Bezirk.



Das beruhigt mich sehr, hab gestern abend angefangen, etwas skeptisch durch die Meldungen der Fachpresse über Frameeinbrüche und Freezes. Hatte aber auch noch keine Probleme und bin wieder im AC-Fieber


----------



## Mothman (15. November 2014)

Ich spiel gerade "Lords Of Xulima". Hört sich zwar bescheuert an, der Titel, aber: Holy Shit!!! Ist das ein geiles Spiel! 

Save 10% on Lords of Xulima on Steam


----------



## Neawoulf (15. November 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich spiel gerade "Lords Of Xulima". Hört sich zwar bescheuert an, der Titel, aber: Holy Shit!!! Ist das ein geiles Spiel!
> 
> Save 10% on Lords of Xulima on Steam



Den Titel hab ich schon häufiger gelesen, bin aber irgendwie nie so richtig dran hängen geblieben. Ist es mit Baldurs Gate oder der alten Ultima-Reihe vergleichbar? Falls ja, würde ich evtl. auch mal einen Blick riskieren.


----------



## Mothman (15. November 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Den Titel hab ich schon häufiger gelesen, bin aber irgendwie nie so richtig dran hängen geblieben. Ist es mit Baldurs Gate oder der alten Ultima-Reihe vergleichbar? Falls ja, würde ich evtl. auch mal einen Blick riskieren.


Naja, schwer zu sagen. Vom Story-Telling und vom Grafikstil ist es mit BG vergleichbar. Das Kampfsystem ist aber nen ganz anderes (rundenbasiert aus der Sicht der Gruppe). Man kriegt auch seine Gruppe nie zu Gesicht außer in Form von Avatar-Bildchen. 
Würde es aber eher nicht mit BG vergleichen. Eher eine Mischung aus "Heroes of Might and Magic" (man bewegt sich in Echtzeit über die Karte, sammelt Ressourcen, Schätze) und "Legend of Grimrock" (Kämpfe aus der Sicht der Gruppe, allerdings in diesem Fall rundenbasiert). Gibt aber ne Menge taktischen Spielraum. Habe bisher aber "erst" 6-7 Stunden gespielt. Mehr als 100 Stunden sind versprochen.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. November 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, schwer zu sagen. Vom Story-Telling und vom Grafikstil ist es mit BG vergleichbar. Das Kampfsystem ist aber nen ganz anderes (rundenbasiert aus der Sicht der Gruppe). Man kriegt auch seine Gruppe nie zu Gesicht außer in Form von Avatar-Bildchen.
> Würde es aber eher nicht mit BG vergleichen. Eher eine Mischung aus "Heroes of Might and Magic" (man bewegt sich in Echtzeit über die Karte, sammelt Ressourcen, Schätze) und "Legend of Grimrock" (Kämpfe aus der Sicht der Gruppe, allerdings in diesem Fall rundenbasiert). Gibt aber ne Menge taktischen Spielraum. Habe bisher aber "erst" 6-7 Stunden gespielt. Mehr als 100 Stunden sind versprochen.



Klingt alles erstmal ziemlich interessant. Taktische, rundenbasierte Kämpfe, Storytelling im BG Stil usw. treffen da definitiv meinen Geschmack. Einen Strategie-Teil, wie in Heroes of Might and Magic, wo man sich eine Armee aufbauen oder ein Dorf aufrüsten muss etc. gibt es aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Mothman (15. November 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Einen Strategie-Teil, wie in Heroes of Might and Magic, wo man sich eine Armee aufbauen oder ein Dorf aufrüsten muss etc. gibt es aber nicht, oder?


Nicht das ich wüsste. Du stellst dir nur am Anfang nen 5-köpfiges Team zusammen. Der Mainchar ist fix. Städte ausbauen a la HoMM musste ich bisher nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. November 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste. Du stellst dir nur am Anfang nen 5-köpfiges Team zusammen. Der Mainchar ist fix. Städte ausbauen a la HoMM musste ich bisher nicht.



Ok, danke. Ich denke, ich werde mir das Spiel mal bei meinem nächsten "Ich weiß nicht, was ich gerade spielen soll"-Leerlauf anschauen.


----------



## Mothman (15. November 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Ich denke, ich werde mir das Spiel mal bei meinem nächsten "Ich weiß nicht, was ich gerade spielen soll"-Leerlauf anschauen.


Ja, also mit einer "uneingeschränkten Empfehlung" tue ich mich schon etwas schwer, weil es eben sehr speziell und schwer zu beschreiben ist. Aber nen Let's-Play-Video sollte da Erkenntnisse für dich bringen. 
Mich jedenfalls lässt es seit Stunden nicht mehr los. Bisher findet es genau die richtige Balance zwischen Anspruch und Erfolg.

Okay, mittlerweile sind die Kämpfe teilweise etwas eintönig. Aber andere Gebiete, neue Herausforderungen.

Aber nen genaueren Blick ist das Spiel auf jeden Fall für jeden wert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. November 2014)

Far Cry 4 - Zwischenfazit nach ca. 7 Stunden (keine Spoiler):

Recht dreiste Kopie von Far Cry 3. Vom Häuten der Tiere, dem Craften von besseren Taschen und Geldbörsen bis hin zum Sammeln von Pflanzen, dem Öffnen von Kisten und dem Verbessern von Waffen - alles gleich. selbst die Animationen sind gleich, etwa beim Häuten oder dem lautlosen Töten von Gegnern. Statt Funktürmen gibt es hier jetzt Glockentürme. Das Prinzip ist dasselbe. Die Tiere sind mal wieder viel zu aggressiv, und teilweise eine größere Bedrohung als die Gegner. Hat sich leider auch nicht geändert. Jeder Wolf, Tiger, Bär (oder neuerdings sogar Adler) scheint hier Tollwut zu haben.

Es gibt aber auch ein paar schöne Neuerungen. 
Der Gyrokopter macht Spaß zu fliegen, allerdings darf man nicht zu hoch aufsteigen, sonst verreckt der Motor und man muss beten, dass er wieder anspringt, bevor man am Boden zerschellt. Trotzdem kann man mit ihm bequem große Distanzen recht Sicher überbrücken. Den Wingsuit kennt man bereits, hier bekommt man ihn am Anfang schon. Neu ist auch der Köder, den man wie eine Handgranate werfen kann. Ihn bekommt man von erlegten Tieren. Er lockt Raubtiere an, also perfekt um versteckt Gegnertruppen abzulenken oder zu dezimieren. Ebenfalls neu ist der Autopilot, der nun Fahrzeuge auf einer Strasse automatisch lenkt und fährt, so dass man in Ruhe auf Gegner schiessen kann. Funktioniert natürlich nicht im freien Gelände. Trotzdem nett.
Elefanten. Wenn ihr einen findet, besteigt ihn, vorrausgesetzt ihr habt den Skill freigeschaltet. Das Viech stampft die Gegner gleich dutzendweise platt, ich hab gerade ein Fort damit geräumt. Auch Fahrzeuge rammt es problemlos in den Abgrund. Apropos Forts: Man kann die jetzt zurücksetzen lassen, falls man einen Angriff nochmal durchführen und vielleicht besser abschliessen will.
Der Kletterhaken ist neu, mit ihm kann man viele Steilwände problemlos rauf und runterkommen. Allerdings nur an bestimmten, markierten Stellen. Da FC4 bergiger ist als der Vorgänger, ist so ein Tool auch dringend nötig.

Die großen Festungen hab ich noch nicht probiert, die sind ja primär für den Koop erschaffen worden, und sollen allein ne harte Nuß sein. Auch eine der Storymissionen war recht nervig, hier musste ich ständig hin und her rennen, um nen Tempel zu verteidigen - da hat man ebenfalls gemerkt, dass wohl hier ein Koop angedacht war.

_Zwischenfazit: 
Ja, es ist wohl mehr ein Far Cry 3.5, als ein Far Cry 4. Der Sprung ist jedenfalls nicht so groß, wie der von 2 auf 3. Trotzdem macht das Spiel Spaß, wenn man das selbe Gameplay erneut in Kauf nehmen kann, und die Tatsache, dass ein afrikanischer Tigersalmler nichts in einem tibetanischen Bergsee zu suchen hat. Es gibt jedenfalls abseits der Story wieder jede Menge Nebenmissionen und Sammelzeugs, um mindestens 50 Stunden zu füllen._


----------



## Enisra (17. November 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Far Cry 4 - Zwischenfazit nach ca. 7 Stunden (keine Spoiler):
> 
> Recht dreiste Kopie von Far Cry 3. Vom Häuten der Tiere, dem Craften von besseren Taschen und Geldbörsen bis hin zum Sammeln von Pflanzen, dem Öffnen von Kisten und dem Verbessern von Waffen - alles gleich. selbst die Animationen sind gleich, etwa beim Häuten oder dem lautlosen Töten von Gegnern. Statt Funktürmen gibt es hier jetzt Glockentürme. Das Prinzip ist dasselbe. Die Tiere sind mal wieder viel zu aggressiv, und teilweise eine größere Bedrohung als die Gegner. Hat sich leider auch nicht geändert. Jeder Wolf, Tiger, Bär (oder neuerdings sogar Adler) scheint hier Tollwut zu haben.



toll, man hat die schlechten Parts übernommen


----------



## Bonkic (17. November 2014)

ich spiel grad den vorgänger, also *far cry 3*. war ja bekanntlich gerade im sale bei steam.

gefällt mir eigentlich ziemlich gut im großen und ganzen - das vorweg. 

ein wenig genervt hat mich (ganz am anfang) allerdings das crafting.
die paar qt-events müssten zwar auch nicht sein, aber es gibt schlimmeres. 
dass man sich nicht legen kann, find ich hingegen ziemlich dämlich (oder ich hab nur den button noch nicht gefunden^^). 
außerdem kann man manchen weg nicht benutzen, wo man locker durchpassen würde. ebenfalls nervig. 

auch technisch hab ich was auzusetzen. 
es gibt schon 'ne menge grafikfehler und auch die ki hat des öfteren böse aussetzer.
kein drama, aber es fällt halt auf. 
dafür ist die performance auch auf meiner alten mühle überraschend gut. 
keine ahnung wie viele frames, aber läuft komplett flüssig imho.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. November 2014)

Ich hab *Alien: Isolation *durch. Ein wirklich tolles Spiel, welches mich von Anfang bis Ende gefesselt hat. Das Interessante dabei ist ja, dass man oft nicht weiß, wo das Alien als nächstes rauskommt, dadurch geht man sehr langsam und vorsichtig vor. Wer wilde Action will, für den ist das nichts. Wer aber gerne auch Schleichspiele mag, den wird das fesseln. Vor allem wer Alien-Fan ist, der wird noch begeisterter sein, weil man sich da viel Mühe gegeben hat und die Atmosphäre kommt wirklich sehr gut rüber.
Für mich das bisher beste Spiel in diesem Jahr und wenn da nicht noch ein "Brüllerspiel" kommt, dann ist es mein Spiel des Jahres.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich spiel grad den vorgänger, also *far cry 3*. war ja bekanntlich gerade im sale bei steam.
> 
> gefällt mir eigentlich ziemlich gut im großen und ganzen - das vorweg.
> 
> ...


Kannst du bezüglich der Grafikfehler etwas konkreter sein? Mir ist in gut 35 Stunden Gesamtspielzeit eigentlich nix dergleichen aufgefallen.
Was die Performance betrifft - mit meiner GTX 660ti waren bei mir 40 - 60 Frames drin, was bei der Optik schon sehr gut ist, wenn man die Dichte der Vegetation und so bedenkt.

Alles in allem einer der besten Shooter die ich bisher gespielt habe, rangiert in meiner persönlichen Hitlist gleich neben *Crysis* auf dem Genre-Thron.


----------



## Bonkic (17. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kannst du bezüglich der Grafikfehler etwas konkreter sein? Mir ist in gut 35 Stunden Gesamtspielzeit eigentlich nix dergleichen aufgefallen.



kann ich. 
die 2 screenshots hab ich die tage schon geschossen.
links der fliegende hund (kommt relativ häufig vor), rechts die eingeblendete phantom-waffe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten gibts auch noch störendes clipping und diverse texturen werden mitunter sehr spät nachgeladen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2014)

Hmmm... Weiss nicht ob du ein Einzelfall bist, aber ich hatte weder schwebende Objekte/Tiere noch Textur-Probleme.

Hast du auch alle verfügbaren Patches draufgebügelt?


----------



## Bonkic (17. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hast du auch alle verfügbaren Patches draufgebügelt?



sicher.


----------



## svd (17. November 2014)

Dann muss der Hund wohl so high sein, weil er direkt neben dem Drogenfeld wohnt...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Dann muss der Hund wohl so high sein, weil er direkt neben dem Drogenfeld wohnt...


"Because it got high, because it got high, because it bot hiiiigh..."

^^


----------



## Batze (18. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kann ich.
> die 2 screenshots hab ich die tage schon geschossen.
> links der fliegende hund (kommt relativ häufig vor),



Der Hund springt hoch und leckt Salz vom Stein ab, um seinen Mineralien Haushalt in Ordnung zu bringen, danach ist er wieder voll Energie und kann dich Platt machen. Das ist ein Spiel Future.   hehehe


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2014)

Solche Bugs hatte ich in FC3 nie.


----------



## Batze (18. November 2014)

Ich auch nie gehabt, lief immer flüssig gut, ohne Käfer Beilage.
Schade das F4 nicht auf meinem Rechner läuft (habe kein DX 11, ist eben ne alte Gute Gurke), obwohl die Grafik Engine ja die gleiche ist, schade.
Aber Besserung ist ja in Sicht.


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2014)

das freut mich ja ungemein für euch. 
bei mir ist das leider nicht der fall. und dass ich mir die grafikfehler nicht nur einbilde, habt ihr ja gesehen. 
allerdings isses auch wirklich halb so schlimm.


----------



## Kaisan (18. November 2014)

So, habe gerade meine ersten 2 1/2 Stunden in *Assassins Creed: Unity (PC) *verbracht. Und was soll ich sagen? Der erste Satz, den ich aktuell mit Unity zuerst assoziiere: Schade um das verschwendete Potenzial. Denn: Zwar sind die Neuerungen fast durchgehend super (das neue Schleichsystem spielt sich super, das Klettersystem wirkt simpler und eleganter gelöst, das Kampfsystem ist endlich fordernd und erfordert eben auch Reaktion und bedachtes Vorgehen, die Handlung ist bisher absolut gelungen, vor allem die Beziehung zwischen Elise und Arno ist spannend, das virtuelle Frankreich wirkt wunderbar stimmig), aber: Fast all diese gelungenen Neuerungen und Verbesserungen werden durch die stets präsenten Mini-Ruckler und teilweise auch schwerwiegendere Bugs gestört, fast gehen die positiven Elemente unter dem desaströsen technischen Zustand unter. Hoffentlich werkelt Ubisoft da weiterhin intensiv dran und versucht, technische Fehler auszubügeln.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. November 2014)

Etwas FC4 Gameplay vom Beginn des Spiels, in Ultra Details, ohne Kommentar, ohne Spoiler und ohne störendes Display.
Nach dem 1.3 Patch läuft das Ding auf jeden Fall besser als Unity^^






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ggBkr-Uyln8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2014)

Oh je... Nur noch eine Episode vom großen *The Walking Dead: Season 2*-Finale entfernt... Wer weiss wie lange es bis zur nächsten Staffel wieder dauern wird... 

Es ist einfach nur großartig. In Sachen Storytelling-Fokus gibt es einfach nichts Besseres in seinem Genre wie Telltales *TWD*-Baby.
Obwohl diese zweite Season nicht so viele markante Figuren hat wie die Erste, obwohl "nur" Clem den eigentlichen roten Faden in all dem Geschehen bildet, obwohl das Spiel das klassische Adventure-Element des Rätselns völlig außer acht lässt... Ich liebe es dennoch.



Spoiler



Clems geraubte Kindheit kommt hier voll zum Tragen, Kennys Rückkehr ist mit soviel Freude, aber auch Tragik gefüllt...
Luke ist neben Jane mit einer jene Charaktere, mit denen ich am stärksten sympathisiere, weil ich in ihnen was Bewundernswertes,etwas Gutes oder gar Edles sehe, weil sie am ehesten Vernunft und/oder Mitgefühl besitzen...
Carver hat was vom Governeur, weil beide gleichermaßen brutal wie auch kaltblütig die Tyrannei pflegen.

Und immer wieder gibt es Szenen, die mich sprachlos oder ungläubig zurücklassen.



Telltale, ihr habt den Comic bzw. die Serie wirklich verstanden. WIRKLICH! 
ICH WILL MEHR DAVON!!!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. November 2014)

Auf geht's mit dem neuen Dragon Age...erst einmal die Treiber der Grafikkarte aktualisieren. Argh! [emoji6]


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wow und Swtor 

Und bei euch ?


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2014)

Euro Truck Simulator 2 und L4D2?
Neeee


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2014)

*A Bird Story* durchgespielt - Kommt zwar nicht ganz an To The Moon ran, war aber trotzdem wieder herzallerliebst gemacht  Es sollte ja auch nur ein Zwischending sein, bis der richtige Nachfolger erscheint.


----------



## Shorty484 (20. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Last of Us und The Evil Within, das könnte sogar was werden


----------



## Chemenu (20. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Und bei euch ?



Assetto Corsa und Skyrim. Eher nicht... 


Aber Trucks und Zombies klingt doch gut. Ich sag nur: Dead Reckoning Mod für ETS2. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2014)

quizduell und far cry 3. 
wird sicher ein hit!


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. November 2014)

Hab Far Cry 4 angefangen. Sieht super aus am PC


----------



## Spassbremse (20. November 2014)

Civ: Beyond Earth und AC: Unity.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. November 2014)

Ich glaube ich verschiebe "AC: Black Flag" auf nach Weihnachten - bis ich eine neue Graka habe.
Die Performance ist im dichten Dschungel total fubar! 30- 40 Frames... Vielleicht bin ich etwas verwöhnt, aber SO macht das keinen Spaß. [emoji58] 
Und dabei sieht es kaum besser aus als AC3, und DAS lief mit meiner GTX 660ti noch ganz flott.

Egal, an Spielen mangelt es mir ja nicht. Bis dahin... Kommt Zeit, kommt Graka, kommt BF... [emoji6]


----------



## Neawoulf (20. November 2014)

Heute Abend habe ich *A Bird Story* nach 92 Spielminuten lt. Steam durchgespielt und ich muss sagen: Irgendwie hat mich das Spiel rein gar nicht gefesselt. To the Moon damals hat mich wirklich beeindruckt, da es eine schön erzählte, sehr emotionale Geschichte hatte, deren Charaktere einem in irgendeiner Weise wichtig erschienen. 
A Bird Story dagegen fand ich reichlich belanglos und unspektakulär. Gameplay ist praktisch nicht vorhanden, Dialoge gibt es keine, andauernd nimmt mir das Spiel die Kontrolle aus der Hand. An sich ist es eine ganz nette Kurzgeschichte, in der es um einen kleinen Jungen geht, der einen kranken Vogel findet, aber ich glaube kaum, dass von diesem Spiel inhaltlich irgendwas an mir hängen bleiben wird (im Gegensatz zum bereits genannten To the Moon oder auch Dear Esther und The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, die ich, was die Interaktivität und den Storyfokus angeht, ähnlich einordnen würde). Ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich es bereue, Geld dafür ausgegeben zu haben, aber ich kann auch nicht behaupten, dass es sich besonders gelohnt hat.

Danach bin ich noch ein (wie ich es fast jeden Abend mache, wenn ich die Zeit dazu finde) Rennen in *Assetto Corsa* gefahren: 10 Runden im Lotus Evora GTC (schönes Auto, nicht zuviel Leistung, aber trotzdem 100% Rennwagen) auf Monza. Leider schwankt die KI immer noch sehr. Mal komme ich kaum hinterher und ein anderes Mal (wie heute) gewinne ich haushoch und liege von Anfang bis Ende in Führung, ohne mich dafür groß anstrengen zu müssen. Ein dritter Platz, für den ich kämpfen musste, ist mir lieber, als ein geschenkter Sieg. Dennoch war es nett mal wieder auf Monza zu fahren, was ich in letzter Zeit eher selten gemacht habe und der Evora GTC ist einfach ein sehr angenehm zu fahrendes Auto.

Am Wochenende geht es dann hoffentlich endlich mit *Far Cry 4* los. Der Patch, der den USB-Controller-Bug behoben habe, kam ja gestern schon, wurde keine Stunde später aber aus Gründen, die ich nicht kenne, zurückgezogen. Morgen soll er dann endgültig kommen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. November 2014)

Neben Far Cry 4 spiel ich Escape Dead Island.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (21. November 2014)

so, schön
Far Cry 3 hat sich auch vom Pile of Shame verabschiedet
nicht das ich es durch hätte, aber auf so scheiß Escort-Missionen kann ich verzichten und da die Teil der Hauptmission ist kann mich das Spiel absofort mal gern habe


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> so, schön
> Far Cry 3 hat sich auch vom Pile of Shame verabschiedet
> nicht das ich es durch hätte, aber auf so scheiß Escort-Missionen kann ich verzichten und da die Teil der Hauptmission ist kann mich das Spiel absofort mal gern habe



A Man named Hoyt?^^


----------



## Enisra (21. November 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> A Man named Hoyt?^^



Jupp


ich mag vielleicht vorschnell gewesen sein und nicht ausdauernd genug, ja, aber nunja
Wenn es etwas gibt das ich nicht Leiden kann, dann so Escortmissionen und naja, es ist von der Platte auch schon runter und wird bestimmt so schnell nicht mehr installiert werden


----------



## Kwengie (21. November 2014)

Ich spiele seit einigen Stunden Dragon Age: Inquisition.
Dieses Rollenspiel gefällt mir eigentlich bis jetzt sehr gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2014)

Clems Reise in eine ungewisse Zukunft ist (vorerst) vorbei - bis zum nächsten Wiedersehen. 

Puhhh... Telltale... Ihr habt es doch glatt wieder geschafft, mich im Finale emotional derart aufzuwühlen... Ich hätte fast heulen können, bei mir läuft sogar jetzt noch die Pumpe.



Spoiler



Luke konnte ich nicht retten....Kennys Ende ist mindestens genauso hart und tragisch wie der von Lee... Und die kurze Schlüsselszene mit Lee im Van... Gott, DAS ist pures Emotionskino...



Trotz minimaler Schwächen im Detail, auch die zweite Season war wirklich toll.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. November 2014)

WAAAaaaaahhhh!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. November 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> WAAAaaaaahhhh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe, spielst du auch Far Cry 4? 
Hab gestern eine brillante Jagd-Quest erledigt: es galt, einen gemeingefährlichen Honigdachs zur Strecke zu bringen 

Ich hätte mal eine Bitte: Könntest du auf deiner Karte nachschauen, wo die Arena liegt? Hab durch das Fortsetzen der Hauptstory wohl die Gelegenheit verpasst, in der Arena zu kämpfen und jetzt ist das Symbol von meiner Karte verschwunden


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. November 2014)

Ich habe nun gestern endlich die ersten Stunden mit Dragon Age Inquisition verbracht. 

Da ich aufgrund der mäßigen Performance meines nun doch in die Jahre gekommenen Rechenknechtes auf die PS4-Version umgestiegen bin, spiele ich mit dem Gamepad. Im Vergleich zur Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur, schneidet es erstaunlich gut ab. 

Von der technischen Seite her, konnte ich bisher keine groben Schnitzer feststellen. Manchmal wirken die Animationen der Figuren in den Zwischensequenzen etwas ruckartig, aber das taten sie auch in der PC-Version, welche ich dank mehr RAM nun auch mal näher begutachten konnte. [emoji6]

Ich bin gestern Nacht in den Hinterlanden angekommen und bisher ziemlich begeistert. 
Nach dem actionreichen Einstieg und der gemächlicheren Erkundung von Haven (hat sich ja ganz schön gemacht, das Kaff [emoji6]), war ich so kurz vorm Schlafen gehen etwas überfordert von den ganzen Quests. [emoji6]

Es sieht umwerfend aus. 
Ich trauere auch nicht den ollen Buchgrafiken des ersten Teiles nach, da ich die Tarot-Karten so hübsch finde.

Ich stelle mich übrigens bei der Jagd unglaublich gut an. Mein Charakter wurde von einem Büffelartigen Tier bis ins Lager nach Haven zurück gejagt, weil es von Magie nicht besonders beeindruckt war. 
Wie kann man die Viecher denn umbringen. Ich will den Kodex-Eintrag. [emoji6]


----------



## Gast20180705 (22. November 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab gestern eine brillante Jagd-Quest erledigt: es galt, einen gemeingefährlichen Honigdachs zur Strecke zu bringen







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Mitsuki (22. November 2014)

Ich spiele aktuell NOCH Guild Wars 2. Aber Arenanet sperrt. ohne Vorwarnung Accounts, ohne die Möglichkeit diese wieder freizuschalten. Hier mal mein Post im GW 2 Forum.
Ich möchte damit warnen, Luft machen und ein Statement abgeben. Ich hoffe es wird im Forum bleiben, oder nur verschoben. Danke
Zitat Anfang:
Guten Tag,

folgendes ist passiert
Auf Grund eines Transes meines erst Accountes(so wie ich es aktuell nennen muss) habe ich mir Gems via Sepa Lastschrivtverfahren gekauft. Gems wurden gutgeschrieben. Geld wurde abgebucht. Gems ausgegeben. Trans vollzogen.
Leider habe ich nicht gesehen, dass das betreffende Geld wieder zurückgebucht wurde, auf Grund von Nicht Deckung des Kontos.
Daraufhin wurde mir der Account OHNE Vorwarnung, Mahnung weder via Mail noch vom dem Dienstleister, welcher die Zahlungen entgegen nimmt via Post, auf diese Rückbuchung hingewiesen. Die Post der Bank auf Grund der Rückbuchung erhielt ich, als der Account bereits gesperrt war.

Nun denn, ich wendete mich also an den Support, da ich ja bereit war, die entstanden Kosten Plus das Geld für die Gems nachzuzahlen um mir den Account wieder freischalten zu lassen.

Die ist aber nicht mehr möglich und wurde doch drum gebeten, wenn ich GW 2 weiter spielen möchte, mir doch einen zweiten Account zuzulegen. 
Den zweiten Account hatte ich schon etwas eher auf Grund von Spielwünschen, die ich nur auf zwei verschiedenen Servern ausleben konnte, aber das tut nichts zum Thema beitragen)

Ich wurde nicht vorgewarnt, weil ja meine E mail gehackt werden könnte oder warum auch immer und Sie sind ja nicht in der Lage mir zu schreiben. Spätestens der Dientleister für den Gem Kauf hätte mir aber per Post ein Mahnschreiben oder ähnliches zukommen lassen.

Meine Meinung dazu:
Mein Spiel wurde illegal gesperrt. Der Kaufvertrag für den ursprünglichen Kauf des Spiels wurde vor zwei Jahren geschlossen und ist damit abgegolten. Der Kauf der Gems ist ein ZWEITER Kaufvertrag und DARF damit KEINE Auswirkungen auf den Ersten haben...also spielbarkeit des Accounts.

Ich bin sehr sauer, da ich sowohl Zeit, als auch mehrmals GELD in diesen Account geseteckt habe und die GM s nicht bereit sind mir entgegegen zu kommen.

Das Verhalten finde ich unangemessen und empfinde es als illegal.
Ich muss, damit etwas gesperrt wird, weil ich keine Gegenleistung in Geld erbracht habe gemahnt werden. Was übrigens ab § 286 BGB steht. Ich darf sogar für die weiteren entstanden Kosten in Rechnung stehen, was für mich auch kein Problem wäre.

So liebes A Net und GW 2 Team. Ich bin erbost. Sauer enttäuscht und werde mich an weitere Stellen wenden, außer ihr seid in der Lage mir meinen Account wieder freizustellen.
Aber da mir ja der GM Roderich gesagt hat, alle meine Anfragen bzgl der Rechnung unbeantwortet geschlossen werden und nicht bearbeitet...glaube ich das nicht.

Durch dieses Verhalten nehme ich an, das A Net nicht an zufriedenen Spielern interessiert ist und nur Profit durch das Verkaufen von neuen Spiels, wozu ich ja bereits zu anfang an aufgefordert wurde, hängt. 

Liebe Spieler:
Kauf Paysafe Cards. Damit macht A net weniger Gewinn. 
Unterstüzt so etwas nicht. So ein Kundenservice, welcher in meinen Augen Kaufverträge nichtig macht, welche bereits abgegolten sind, handelt rechtswidrig.

Im Grunde ist dies  vieles meine Meinung, meine Ansicht. 
Trotzdem liebes A net Team ZWEI Kauverträge ZWEI, nicht einer, die KEINEN gegenseitigen Einfluss haben dürfen.

So das wars von mir.
Vllt bekomme ich ja noch mal ne Mail 

Und zur Info es handelt sich um den Account mit der ID Mitsuki.6013 

schönen Tag noch 

Zitat Ende


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. November 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Bitte: Könntest du auf deiner Karte nachschauen, wo die Arena liegt? Hab durch das Fortsetzen der Hauptstory wohl die Gelegenheit verpasst, in der Arena zu kämpfen und jetzt ist das Symbol von meiner Karte verschwunden



Für dich doch immer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. November 2014)

Danke dir, das war sehr hilfreich 
Die Fortschrittsrate in der Arena ist aber komplett lächerlich. Ich habe 30 Runden im Endlos-Modus ausgehalten und wurde gerade mal auf Rang vier befördert. Für eine der Spezialwaffen brauche ich aber Stufe zehn! Das dauert mir zu lange ...


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Für eine der Spezialwaffen brauche ich aber Stufe zehn! Das dauert mir zu lange ...


Jup, ist glaub ich ein Sturmgewehr mit Schalldämpfer. Hätte mich auch gereizt. Aber ich hab auf Arena keinen Bock. Vielleicht später irgendwann mal.
Ich hab jetzt wenigstens alle Funktürme befreit und diese Buzzsaw gekriegt, was wohl ein MG 42 sein soll. Das Teil rockt jedenfalls  Damit kann man einen schweren Konvoi ganz allein plätten. Und....alles andere auch^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. November 2014)

Ist das eine Signaturwaffe? Ich hab das gleiche Modell als normale Waffe und ja, das Ding rotzt alles weg. Dazu hab ich noch ein schallgedämpftes Scharfschützengewehr, die Armbrust und diesen Raketenwerfer mit hoher Feuerrate dabei. Bisher läuft's damit prima


----------



## chbdiablo (23. November 2014)

Eben Divinity: Original Sin beendet. War richtig schön, mal wieder ein eher klassiches Spiel zu spielen. Jetzt gehts dann als Kontrast dazu so richtig mit Dragon Age los.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2014)

Bin aktuell im dritten Kapitel (?) von *Brothers*. Habs nochmal von vorne angefangen, weil Frau und Sohn mitschauen wollten, also wurde an der großen Glotze gespielt. Ganz praktisch, wenn das Arbeitszimmer noch eine Couch und nen Zweitfernseher herbergt, unweit vom Rechner. 

Lustigerweise war meine Frau vom brüderlichen Kauderwelsch genauso frühzeitig genervt wie ich, aber da müssen wir ja nun mal durch.
Gameplay? Joah... Kleine Hebelrätsel, Kletterpartien und Coop-Aufgaben. Nichts Weltbewegendes.
Allerdings finde ich die Kameraführung in bestimmten Kapitelabschnitten sehr ansprechend, hat was Filmisches. Die Optik ist gut, detailliert, mit angenehmen Wasser-, Schatten- und anderen stimmungsvollen Effekten versehen. Junior gefiel besonders die vielen kleinen Details wie Vögel, Glühwürmchen usw.

Momentanes Fazit: Nett. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Allerdings wundert mich die Altersfreigabe ein wenig. Warum ist das Spiel USK12?! Ich finde es bis jetzt total harmlos, hätte man auch ab 6 freigeben können...


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ist das eine Signaturwaffe?


Jup, ist es. Hab mich jetzt endlich auf Stufe 10 der Arena gequält, und die Bushmaster bekommen. War den Aufwand aber nur begrenzt wert 
Hab mal n kleines Video mit 4 Signaturwaffen gemacht.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgkfFWeMdIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## svd (23. November 2014)

Cool. 
Das hat mich aber auch in FC3 schon genervt, dass mich Gegner, obwohl von der anderen Flussseite, in dichtem Gebüsch versteckt, mit schallgedämpfter Waffe schießend, ziemlich schnell gefunden haben


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2014)

ich spiel grade so ein wenig in Siedler 7 rein
ist schon ganz nett, auch wenn das schon ziemlich vereinfacht wurde


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Cool.
> Das hat mich aber auch in FC3 schon genervt, dass mich Gegner, obwohl von der anderen Flussseite, in dichtem Gebüsch versteckt, mit schallgedämpfter Waffe schießend, ziemlich schnell gefunden haben


Ich hab auch schon Aussenposten komplett leer gesniped, ohne entdeckt zu werden. Wichtig ist nur dass jeder Schuss trifft, und man keinen Gegner beschiesst, der zu dicht an einem anderen steht. Wenn die Leichen entdecken, suchen die schon mal etwas die Gegend ab, aber ich warte dann einfach bis die sich wieder beruhigt haben. Kann ja noch n Video machen, das klappt schon^^


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2014)

Hab bei FC3 rund 40% der Camps unentdeckt beseitigt.

Wenn die KI ähnlich agiert denke ich daß es bei FC4 ähnlich werden könnte. Wichtig sind Deckungen mitnehmen, Stellungswechsel und ein schallgedämpftes Snipergewehr mit guter Präzision und guter Durchschlagskraft.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. November 2014)

So, bin mit Far Cry 4 durch. Das Ende kam etwas überraschend 
Davon abgesehen aber ein sehr guter Nachfolger, mir persönlich hat er sogar ein bisschen besser gefallen als Teil 3. Da gab es einige Story-Kuriositäten, die mir damals überhaupt nicht gepasst haben. Dafür fehlt es den Figuren in Teil 4 etwas an Tiefe.

Ach ja, ich hab auf Einfach gespielt. "Normal" war mir schon bei FC3 zu haarig und da die Checkpoints in FC4 genauso dämlich gesetzt sind, hab ich es gar nicht erst drauf ankommen lassen. Die Schleichmissionen waren auch so frustig genug.


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2014)

Überraschend? Nicht wirklich. Einfach am Anfang, wo man eigentlich fliehen müsste, sitzen bleiben und schon hat man das Spiel durchgespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So, bin mit Far Cry 4 durch. Das Ende kam etwas überraschend
> Davon abgesehen aber ein sehr guter Nachfolger, mir persönlich hat er sogar ein bisschen besser gefallen als Teil 3. Da gab es einige Story-Kuriositäten, die mir damals überhaupt nicht gepasst haben. Dafür fehlt es den Figuren in Teil 4 etwas an Tiefe.
> 
> Ach ja, ich hab auf Einfach gespielt. "Normal" war mir schon bei FC3 zu haarig und da die Checkpoints in FC4 genauso dämlich gesetzt sind, hab ich es gar nicht erst drauf ankommen lassen. Die Schleichmissionen waren auch so frustig genug.


Was war an FC3 denn haarig? Ich fand sogar den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad überwiegend zu leicht...


----------



## S0l4ris451 (24. November 2014)

Eine schwierige Mission gibts dann doch in Far Cry 3 gegen Ende wo man in dem Helikopter sitzt und die RPG werfer rechtzeitig ausschalten muss. Da die einen sonst vom Himmel holen. Das fand ich brenzlig. Aber eigentlich auch nur wenn man nicht weiß worauf man achten soll!


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (26. November 2014)

Lords of the Fallen nun erfolgreich gemeistert. Anfangs war ich sehr angetan von der Dark Souls-Kopie. Das Kampfsystem funktioniert wunderbar, die Grafik ist recht ansehnlich und es gibt viele Secrets zu entdecken. Doch der Umfang ist insgesamt doch sehr dürftig, die Schauplätze und Bosse (fast immer nur Gegner vom Typ "Ritter") sind in Lords of the Fallen recht abwechslungsarm und sonderlich anspruchsvoll ist das Action-RPG auch nicht. Jedenfalls im direkten Vergleich mit Dark Souls. Die Angriffsschema sind einfach viel zu leicht zu durchschauen und die Trashmobs sind auch selten eine ernste Gefahr. Einen Nachfolger würde ich mir dennoch wünschen.


----------



## svd (26. November 2014)

Heh, ich weiß nicht, was mit Bethesda auf Konsole los ist. Hab mir "Hunted: Die Schmiede der Finsternis" nochmal für die PS3 geholt, weil es keine 3€ gekostet hat.

Aber irgendwie nehmen die für ihre "komplett in Deutsch" Versionen wohl die Kanadische und patchen Englisch raus, sodass ich nur entweder auf deutsch oder 
französisch spielen kann. War schon bei RAGE so.

Ohne Laura Bailey und Lucy Lawless ist das Spiel irgendwie... sinnlos. *schnüff* 

Naja, sonst koffere ich noch immer auf Banoi herum. Die Stadt Moresby hab ich so gut wie hinter mir, jetzt geht's ab in die Kanalisation. 
Manchmal finde ich das Spiel so sch... unfair. Vor allem, wenn, fortschrittbedingt, ein neuer "fetter" Zombie vorgestellt wird. Und der dann plötzlich Orte besiedelt, an
denen er vorher nicht zu finden gewesen war. *ächz* 

Das Pacing ist zwar recht gut, genau wie in Borderlands geht's immer in ein neues Gebiet, wenn das Aktuelle anfängt, dich total anzuöden, aber irgendwie wird's
langsam mühsam, hehe. Naja, eignet sich aber wenigstens für ein, zwei Questen am Tag.


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2014)

grad mit *far cry 3* fertig geworden (story).
abgesehen von den paar qtes wirklich ein absolut hervorragender open-world-shooter! 
wurde ~ 20 stunden wirklich sehr gut unterhalten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2014)

Spiele seit 10 Minuten* Gemini Rue*... Hach, 1990er-Retro ist und bleibt genau mein Ding. 

(Nur die fehlerhaften Umlaute nerven etwas)

BTW: Sollte das Spiel nicht auch eine deutsche Tonspur haben? Steht zumindest im Gamestar-Test, den ich mal fix rausgesucht hab. Bei mir ist nur englischer Ton verfügbar...

Edit:
Aaaahhh!! Download der deutschen Tonspur gefunden.


----------



## chbdiablo (26. November 2014)

Im Prinzip sind alle Adventures von Wadjet Eye super, egal ob selber entwickelt oder nur als Publisher. Hab die eigentlich alle gespielt, und dank Steam Sale bin ich wohl in Kürze auch Besitzer von Golden Wake, dem neuesten Spiel von denen.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. November 2014)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Im Prinzip sind alle Adventures von Wadjet Eye super, egal ob selber entwickelt oder nur als Publisher. Hab die eigentlich alle gespielt, und dank Steam Sale bin ich wohl in Kürze auch Besitzer von Golden Wake, dem neuesten Spiel von denen.



Definitiv. Vor allem die Blackwell Reihe ist super gelungen (wobei Legacy als Einstieg ein bisschen zäh ist) und Joey Malone gehört für mich (auch Dank des großartigen Synchronsprechers) zu meinen Lieblings-Adventure-Charakteren. Golden Wake muss ich bei Gelegenheit auch noch spielen. Wird vermutlich um die Weihnachtszeit oder kurz danach passieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2014)

Hoppla! JETZT wird mir klar warum *Brothers* ab 12 ist. Hätte mich auch mal jemand frühzeitig warnen können. Musste meinen Sohn das ganze Level über mit den toten Riesen und den blutroten Flüssen aus dem Zimmer bitten.

Frage vorab: Hab ich noch weitere böse Überraschungen zu erwarten? Bis zum besagten Level war ich davon ausgegangen dass es noch recht märchenhaft (= kindergerecht) zugeht...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Definitiv. Vor allem die Blackwell Reihe ist super gelungen (wobei Legacy als Einstieg ein bisschen zäh ist) und Joey Malone gehört für mich (auch Dank des großartigen Synchronsprechers) zu meinen Lieblings-Adventure-Charakteren. Golden Wake muss ich bei Gelegenheit auch noch spielen. Wird vermutlich um die Weihnachtszeit oder kurz danach passieren.


Hoffentlich sind die anderen Wadjet Eye-Adventures mit weniger Fehlern behaftet. In *Gemini* *Rue* durfte ich schon einige sonderbare Bildfehler erleben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind die anderen Wadjet Eye-Adventures mit weniger Fehlern behaftet. In *Gemini* *Rue* durfte ich schon einige sonderbare Bildfehler erleben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zumindest in den Blackwell Spielen hatte ich solche Fehler nie. Gemini Rue hab ich nicht gespielt, aber da das Spiel meines Wissens nach auch mit dem Adventure Game Studio erstellt wurde: Hast du mal versucht, im Setup (direkt im Spielverzeichnis) von Direct Draw auf DirectX 9 umzustellen? Evtl. löst das ja die Probleme mit der Farbdarstellung.


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Zumindest in den Blackwell Spielen hatte ich solche Fehler nie. Gemini Rue hab ich nicht gespielt, aber da das Spiel meines Wissens nach auch mit dem Adventure Game Studio erstellt wurde: Hast du mal versucht, im Setup (direkt im Spielverzeichnis) von Direct Draw auf DirectX 9 umzustellen? Evtl. löst das ja die Probleme mit der Farbdarstellung.



nicht zu vergessen, der Vertreibt die Spiele nur, selbst gemacht hat der eigentlich nur die Blackwell Spiele
Und ja, das ist halt mit so einem Tool gemacht, weswegen da eher weniger Programmierarbeit selbst gemacht werden muss, denke ich


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. November 2014)

Ich spiele _The Banner Saga_. Tolles Art-Design, tolle rundenbasierte Kämpfe, tolle Entscheidungen....hätte man mehr Dialoge vertont, wäre alles toll.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Zumindest in den Blackwell Spielen hatte ich solche Fehler nie. Gemini Rue hab ich nicht gespielt, aber da das Spiel meines Wissens nach auch mit dem Adventure Game Studio erstellt wurde: Hast du mal versucht, im Setup (direkt im Spielverzeichnis) von Direct Draw auf DirectX 9 umzustellen? Evtl. löst das ja die Probleme mit der Farbdarstellung.


Kann ich ja mal versuchen... Aber gerade rege ich mich darüber auf, dass plötzlich meine Spielstände verschwunden sind... 
Toll! Echt toll! Heisst noch mal die ersten 2-3 Stunden erneut spielen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. November 2014)

Bei *Brothers - A tale of two sons* kann ich nun auch einen "Erledigt"-Haken setzen.

Hmm... Wertung ?

Pro:
- Wundervoll designte, geradzu malerische Fantasie-Welt, mit teilweise richtig beeindruckenden Totalen und Kamerafahrten (siehe Bilder unten)
        - einige gelungene Überraschungs- und Spannungsmomente (u.a. der unsichtbare Riese, die vermeintlich harmlose junge Frau,...)
        -  bedrückend-trauriger Soundtrack
        - künstlerisch betrachtet eine bemerkenswerte Leistung 

Contra:
- das bereits von mir kritisierte Gebrabbel... War bis zum Ende nervend (entweder kompletter Verzicht oder wenigstens eine reale Sprache, nicht dieses Sims-artige Genuschel)
             - wendet sich gegen Ende zu sehr ins Brutale / Düstere... passte irgendwie nicht zum vorherigen Spiel-Geschehen
             - die Steuerung sorgt hin und wieder für Verwirrung und falsche Abstimmung unter den Brüdern
             - in der Nähe sehr verwaschene Oberflächen, Charaktere nicht so schön gestaltet wie die Umgebung
             - zu schnell zu durchschauende Rätsel, quasi Null Forderung der Denkerkappe
             - arg kurz (hab keine 3 Stunden gebraucht)

Fazit:
Eindrucksvoll inszeniertes, bitter-trauriges Fantasie-Märchen, als Spiel aber leicht ernüchternd. Gerade bei den Rätseln hätten die Entwickler viel mehr machen können. Wie sich diese aus der Geschichte ergeben ist zwar nett, aber ihre Ausführung erfolgt glatt automatisch. An den alten *Tomb Raider*-Teilen hätte man sich gut orientieren können, denn solche wie dort hätten in* Brothers* gut hineingepasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (1. Dezember 2014)

"Nightmares from the Deep: The Siren's Call" (Danke nochmal, Cap.) ist ein wirklich nett gemachtes Wimmelbildspiel. 
Liebevoll gezeichnet und animiert, sehr gut vertont, in seiner Klasse wirklich topp.


"Star Trek", das Spiel. Naja, was soll ich sagen, hey, es ist gar nicht mal so... gut. 
Wie in "Resident Evil 5" gibt's kein "Drop in, drop out", sondern der zweite Spieler muss warten, bis der Host einen Checkpoint erreicht hat, 
verpasst deshalb auch einiges von der "Geschichte". Die sowieso voll der Käse ist. Ich bin gestern vier Stunden von Turbolift zu Turbolift
gestolpert, habe Explosionen, Feuergefechte und filmreife (naja, fast) Sequenzen überstanden und hab noch immer keinen blassen Schimmer, was ich wo und warum tue. 

Die Steuerung per Maus und Tastatur ist zweckmäßig. Lässt sich zwar konfigurieren, reflektiert diese Änderungen auch in diversen Einblendungen (topp!)
aber nicht bei QTEs, welche auf die Standardbelegung bestehen (als Leftie ein Flopp, wie auch in BF3).

Das Koop Gameplay beschränkt sich quasi auf gemeinsames Buttonmashing beim Türen öffnen, gegenseitiges Lecken (also Wunden, sprich: heilen),
ab und zu synchrones Hacken (fast so schrecklich, wie das synchrone Fressescannen bei "SC: Blacklist", wer's kennt).

Föderationswaffen haben die Präzision eines "E-11 Blasters". Phaser überhitzen, stock, nach zwei Schüssen. Die KI ist dämlich, die Stealthmechanik kaputt,
das "Resident Evil: Revelations" ähnliche Tricordern toter Gegner und Gegenstände nervig (wegen der XP zum Upgraden aber dringend empfohlen)...

Wer das verbrochen hat, gehört auf einen öden Planeten ausgesetzt. Desintegrieren wäre viel zu human.

Trotzdem hatte ich mit dem Titel, so frustrierend er teilweise auch gewesen ist, meinen Spaß. (Die Alternative zum unkontrollierten Lachen wäre nämlich unkontrolliertes Weinen gewesen.)

Pluspunkte gibt's für den Sound, der eigentlich okay ist. Aber hauptsächlich der "USS Enterprise" wegen, die halt noch immer ein verdammt schönes Schiff ist.


----------



## thisisnotagame (1. Dezember 2014)

ZBrush 4R6
Photoshop zur Entspannung bugge ich in Assassins Creed Unity herum laufe Ziellos in Far Cry4 umher weil ich kein plan habe was ich machen muss soll, noch schlimmer ist es in Dragon Age Inquisition, absolut null plan wohin bin immernoch in einem Düsterwald soll aber irgendwo hin.

Mortal Kombat Alpha


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2014)

Aktuell Unity. Es ist zum freuen und zum heulen.

-grafisch top, Atmosphäre, Größe von Paris und Charaktere ebenso, der Schwenk von Massenschlachten zum Zwang verdeckt und intelligent vorzugehen ist der richtige Kick für die Serie.
-die Steuerung finde ich bislang gut.

aber:

-Seit Sequenz 2 habe ich aller 20 Minuten CTD´s ohne Rückmeldungen wieso
-Freezes wenn ich an bestimmten Stellen von Gebäuden hochklettere (an anderen Stellen no Problem) WTF ?
-dieser Schwachsinn von Companion-App nervt nur. Ich will ein Spiel zocken und mich nebenbei nicht noch mit zig Apps beschäftigen um alles im Spiel zu erreichen. Das ist Blödsinn und nervt nur
-der Engine-Feinschliff und Optimierung ist unter aller Kanone.

Wenn man bedenkt, was Unity mit etwas mehr Feinschliff sein könnte, kommt einen das heulen. Hoffen wir mal, daß Patches die gröbsten Probleme beseitigen.


----------



## Monalye (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab' mir im Herbstsale das alte Castle Wolfenstein gekauft.... die Steuerung ist total altbacken, außerdem renn ich bei dem Spiel so schnell. Kurz auf W gedrückt und ich düs weg... mit capslock noch schneller, total ungewohnt... wo langsam ums Eck spähen kaum möglich. Außerdem gibts keine Aim-Funktion... auf die Entfernung ohne Aim treff ich nix 
Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftige Sache, ich befürchte, das ich da nicht lange die Nerven dafür hab, mich daran zu gewöhnen. Kaum 10 Minuten gespielt bin ich schon tot im Dreck gelegen... ich treff die Gegner nicht, wenn sie 20 km (zyn.) weit weg sind und am Monitor grad mal 2 mm groß, da schwirr ich 20 x mit der Maus vorbei und schieß daneben


----------



## GorrestFump (1. Dezember 2014)

Driveclub...
Bisschen Multiplayer- Autoscooter und ansonsten Zeitfahren. Es ist wahrlich kein Burner das Game, aber irgendwie motiviert's mich grad - vor allem mit nem Zonta auf Zeitjagd zu gehen.

Ansonsten sind grad DA:I, GTA V (Next Gen) on hold bzw. auf dem Bildschirm. Frisch dazu kamen am Wochende Reaper of Souls und Rayman Legends, weil ich die schon länger im Auge hatte und es den Säle im PSN gab. Angespielt habe ich beides: Sehr spaßig. Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch mehr Zeit für alles...


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir im Herbstsale das alte Castle Wolfenstein gekauft....



von welchem spiel reden wir hier?
von wolfenstein 3d? return to cw? 
[vom allerersten 2d-wolfenstein (eben castle wolfenstein) ja wohl kaum.]

die spiele sind halt ziemlich alt, auch rtcw. was hast du da erwartet? 
wobei man die sache mit dem speed sicher irgendwie beheben könnte. da kommt das spiel vermutlich einfach nicht mit moderner hardware zurecht. lass es vielleicht mal auf nur einem kern laufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Dezember 2014)

Das Spiel an sich ist aber wirklich klasse  RTCW war einer der besten Shooter. Sowohl im SP als auch im MP.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Spiel an sich ist aber wirklich klasse  RTCW war einer der besten Shooter. Sowohl im SP als auch im MP.



das stimmt. 
rtcw hat mir damals auch viel spaß gemacht.


----------



## Enisra (2. Dezember 2014)

naja
wobei ich Mona schon verstehen kann; man hat halt vorher das neue Wolfenstein gespielt und versucht halt die "alten" Taktiken anzuwenden
Nur wenn dann das Gameplay so verändert wurde läuft man erstmal gegen eine Wand


----------



## golani79 (2. Dezember 2014)

RTCW? 
Steht auf meiner persönlichen Shooter Topliste ganz oben - spiel ich auch jetzt immer wieder mal.

An das Tempo muss man sich halt gewöhnen und dass es kein Kimme und Korn gab, war früher auch normal.
Wenn du dich duckst beim Schießen, dann ist die Streuung nicht so groß - sollte dann besser klappen mit dem Treffen.

Durchspielen würde ich es auf alle Fälle!


----------



## golani79 (2. Dezember 2014)

Morgen gibts ein neues Spielzeug 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hc-YEhLHexc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (2. Dezember 2014)

South Park (PS3) angefangen: Der Humor ist .... genial. Ich liebe es. Aber technisch ist es schlichtweg mangelhaft. Irgendwie habe ich permanent seltsame (Nachlade-) Ruckler und die Ladezeiten nerven nach einer Weile auch tierisch. Ich kann darüber aber hinweg sehen und werde auf jeden Fall noch weiterspielen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Dezember 2014)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> South Park (PS3) angefangen: Der Humor ist .... genial. Ich liebe es. Aber technisch ist es schlichtweg mangelhaft. Irgendwie habe ich permanent seltsame (Nachlade-) Ruckler und die Ladezeiten nerven nach einer Weile auch tierisch. Ich kann darüber aber hinweg sehen und werde auf jeden Fall noch weiterspielen.



Mach das unbedingt 
Zu den technischen Problemen: auf dem PC hatte ich überhaupt keine, die Ladezeiten sind mir auch nicht negativ in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## Sanador (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich warte im Moment bis der Download für "The Crew" fertig ist. 
Aber was mich derzeit erfreut ist die Tatsache, dass man endlich nach Jahren seinen Spielernamen auf Uplay ändern kann. Also weg mit dem Namen, den ich vor fast 10 Jahren ausgewählt habe, nur um was im Spliner Cell-Forum zu schreiben.


----------



## McDrake (2. Dezember 2014)

Hab gestern gesehen, dass ich irgendwann mal Shadowrun Returns gekauft hatte.
Kurz angespielt und voll angefixt. Gibt zwar viel zu lesen. Aber es ist alles so liebevoll geschrieben wie ein Buch.
Bin echt froh, dass ich mir das mal gekauft habe (Dragonfall hab ich auch schon in der Bibliothek   )


----------



## Enisra (2. Dezember 2014)

wie ist Shadow Run eigentlich? Ist das Rundenbasiert oder nur so Isometrisch?


----------



## McDrake (2. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie ist Shadow Run eigentlich? Ist das Rundenbasiert oder nur so Isometrisch?



Im Kampf rundenbasiert.


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich *versuche*, The Crew zu spielen. Leider bleibt das Spiel seit der Server-Wartungsarbeiten am heutigen Abend auf dem Ladebildschirm hängen


----------



## Monalye (3. Dezember 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> von welchem spiel reden wir hier?
> von wolfenstein 3d? return to cw?
> [vom allerersten 2d-wolfenstein (eben castle wolfenstein) ja wohl kaum.]
> 
> ...



Ich meine damit "Return to Castle Wolfenstein" http://store.steampowered.com/app/9010/, das gabs jetzt beim Herbstsale runtergesetzt, ich glaub um 6 Euro oder so.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich das einstellen kann, das es nur auf einem Kern läuft, da trau ich mich nicht hingreifen. Ich hab' da ein Händchen dafür, das ich alles vernichte, das lohnt sich nicht 



golani79 schrieb:


> RTCW?
> Steht auf meiner persönlichen Shooter Topliste ganz oben - spiel ich auch jetzt immer wieder mal.
> 
> An das Tempo muss man sich halt gewöhnen und dass es kein Kimme und Korn gab, war früher auch normal.
> ...



Der Tipp mit dem Ducken ist super, das probier ich aus, vielen Dank


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hab gerade mit *SteamWorld Dig* angefangen. Ein knallbunter Mix aus* Boulder Dash* und etwas Jump'n Run.

Sieht charmant und witzig aus. Mal schauen will lange es mich bei Laune hält...


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Dezember 2014)

Sherlock Holmes Crime & Punishment.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällt mir, weil es nicht so schwer ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Sherlock Holmes Crime & Punishment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht wirklich sehr hübsch aus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich sehr hübsch aus.


Jo es passt schon. Manchmal ganz nett, was die noch aus der Unreal 3 herauskitzeln. Vanishing of Ethan Carter hats ja auch gerade wieder gezeigt.


----------



## Monalye (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich wollte gerade dieses Spiel hier ausprobieren, ich hab' dafür einen Code für Zusatzinhalte geschenkt bekommen, aber es lässt sich nicht starten, ich bekomme diese Fehlermeldung.

Hat jemand von euch einen Rat, was ich jetzt tun könnte? Ist eigentlich ein f2p-Titel... wenn ich das jetzt deinstalliere und neu mache, ist dann mein Bonusinhalt wieder weg?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2014)

Wenn der Code aktiviert wurde über Steam müßte der wie bei anderen Games fest mit dem Account verknüpft sein. Sprich auch nach einer Deinstallation und Neuinstallation müßte der zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem ich in der letzten Woche vor allem sehr viel Assetto Corsa und Elite Dangerous gespielt habe, hab ich jetzt mal wieder Lust auf *Far Cry 4*. An sich ein nettes Spiel (technische Probleme, bis auf miese Performance, hab ich zum Glück keine mehr), aber leider absolut nichts Neues gegenüber Teil 3. Lediglich für den Minihelikopter und den Wingsuit bin ich halbwegs dankbar. Macht Spaß, aber nur mit ein wenig zeitlichem Abstand zu Teil 3.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade dieses Spiel hier ausprobieren, ich hab' dafür einen Code für Zusatzinhalte geschenkt bekommen, aber es lässt sich nicht starten, ich bekomme diese Fehlermeldung.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch einen Rat, was ich jetzt tun könnte? Ist eigentlich ein f2p-Titel... wenn ich das jetzt deinstalliere und neu mache, ist dann mein Bonusinhalt wieder weg?
> 
> ...



Hast du mal rechtsklick auf das Spiel gemacht, dann unter Eigenschaften, lokale Dateien und dann auf "Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüfen" geschaut? Wenn nämlich etwas fehlt, dann sollte er es dann einfach nachladen.


----------



## Exar-K (5. Dezember 2014)

Mit *Bayonetta* bin ich jetzt durch. War ziemlich interessant und abgedreht. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen . 
Ich fummel jetzt noch ein wenig an den Bonusinhalten herum und widme mich dann dem zweiten Teil.
Der soll ja nochmal ne Ecke besser sein. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Dezember 2014)

Genau ... du fummelst an den *Bonusinhalten* rum. Klar.

 

Aber ich geb dir recht, Bayonetta hat mir damals auf der 360 auch Spass gemacht ... vllt. weil es wirklich absolut abgedreht und abstrus war.


----------



## Exar-K (5. Dezember 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Genau ... du fummelst an den *Bonusinhalten* rum. Klar.


Ich wähle meine Worte stets mit Bedacht.


----------



## Heinz-Fiction (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich spiele zurzeit auf Mainstreamseite Far Cry 4, NBA2K15 und Dragon Age: Inquisition. Wenn ich was tiefgreifenderes will, weiche ich auf Red Orchestra: HoS, den Tempel des elementaren Bösen oder zurzeit wieder Crusader Kings 2 aus.


----------



## svd (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab gestern "Child of Light" geschenkt bekommen, muss sagen, das Spiel trifft bei mir genau in's Schwarze.

Es muss eines der hübschesten Spiele sein, die ich in der letzten Dekade so angefangen habe, hehe. 
Dieses an Aquarellbilder erinnernde Artdesign ist ausgesprochen schön und gut gelungen.
Ebenso Sound- und Musikuntermalung.

IA heißt es zwar, der Rollenspielteil wäre zu simpel, das stört mich bisher gar nicht. Mich erinnern die Kämpfe, des Systems mit 
der Zeitleiste wegen, an das tolle "Grandia 2" (ohne dessen Positionswechsel auf dem Schlachtfeld), die Möglichkeit,
mit Hilfe des kleinen Irrlichts das Schlachtenglück zu deinen Gunsten zu beeinflussen, mag Kämpfe den Anspruch nehmen, 
mMn bekommen sie dadurch jedoch einen Hauch mehr Taktik.

In den letzten paar Jahren von Ubisoft, nicht enttäuscht, aber kaum überrascht, steigt der Publisher, ob des Mutes, etwas fernab des
spielerischen Einheitsbreis zu unterstützen, definitiv in meiner Gunst.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2014)

Probier mal Valient Hearts aus. Ist sicher kein einfacher Tobak (1. WK) aber für sich gesehen auch etwas besonderes, abseits vom üblichen Mainstream. Übrigens auch von Ubisoft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Dezember 2014)

Und beide auf Basis der Rayman-Engine. Die kann wirklich wunderbare Hintergründe und Figuren darstellen. Und das bei recht geringen Hardware-Anforderungen.

Werde mir beide Spiele auch bald gönnen, vielleicht im Kommenden Winter Sale.


----------



## BuggyDerClown (5. Dezember 2014)

Also ich spiele momentan Counter Strike: Global Offensive am meisten. Es macht sehr viel Spaß mit kunterbunten Waffenskins zu spielen. Übrigens gibt es tolle Features hingegen des vorherigen Teils Counter Strike: Source, dass ich persönlich nicht gespielt habe. Ansonsten spiele ich noch Garry's Mod, Team Fortress 2, die GTA-Serie und selten auch andere Spieler.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Dezember 2014)

SIEDELN!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Dezember 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> SIEDELN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, als Siedler noch Siedler war.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nice, als Siedler noch Siedler war.


Joa  Ist übrigens meine eigene Map, die hab ich damals (noch auf Diskette) an Blue Byte geschickt (die wollten gerne welche haben, da sie selber gerne siedeln), Jahre später hab ich sie dann im Netz entdeckt^^ Kuriose, aber tolle Sache.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2014)

Aaaaaahhh... Da bekomm ich glatt auch wieder Lust, das gute alte *Siedler 2* auszupacken. Irgendwie war alles was danach kam überhaupt nicht mehr so mein Fall.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2014)

hab gestern nacht noch die 2. episode von *the walking dead - staffel 2* beendet.
twd ist ja ein spiel, das man auch nach einem längeren kneipenbesuch noch spielen kann.

ich hab aber wieder feststellen müssen, dass ich einfach zu weich für twd bin.
als ich den ollen redneck kenny wiedergetroffen hab, da wurds mir richtiggehend flau im magen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hab gestern noch die 2. episode von *the walking dead - staffel 2* beendet.
> twd ist ja ein spiel, das man auch nach einem längeren kneipenbesuch noch spielen kann.
> 
> ich hab aber wieder feststellen müssen, dass ich einfach zu weich für twd bin.
> als ich den ollen redneck kenny wiedergetroffen hab, da wurds mir richtiggehend flau im magen...


Die weiteren Episoden werden dich noch mehr mitnehmen, das garantier ich dir. [emoji6]


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Dezember 2014)

hm....mir fällt gerade auf - die Nubier in Siedler 2 haben schwarze Soldaten, aber weiße Träger und Handwerker? Was zum Teufel ist da mit der Sklaverei schief gelaufen?


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (7. Dezember 2014)

South Park durchgespielt, jetzt geht es mit Alien: Isolation weiter. Grusel-Atmo ist spitze, Kinoflair ist dank Assets und dem Score von Goldsmith (jedenfalls der Main Theme) gegeben. Aktuell checke ich noch aus, inwieweit ich das Alien austricksen kann. Das Biest scheint an einem förmlich in jeder Szene zu kleben und wegrennen ist keine Option, weil einen das Alien auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad dann sofort hört.


----------



## Monalye (7. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aaaaaahhh... Da bekomm ich glatt auch wieder Lust, das gute alte *Siedler 2* auszupacken. Irgendwie war alles was danach kam überhaupt nicht mehr so mein Fall.



Siedler 2 ist genial, aber noch besser hat mir Sieder IV gefallen, damals hab ich mir auch die Addons dazu gekauft und hab online gegen Freunde gespielt. Mein erstes Online-Spiel sozusagen... Siedler IV konnte ich perfekt, meine Gegner sind regelmäßig verzweifelt. Irgendwie bekomm ich grad echt Lust drauf... aber der Mist ist dieses blöde Windows 8.1, so viel bekomme ich da nicht mehr installiert, ich müsste das alles neu kaufen 

Nicht mal das neue Siedler 2 aus der Pyramide bekomm ich installiert, die Version aus der PCG hab ich noch gar nicht probiert. Da fällt mir wieder ein, ich muss unbedingt noch die Codes aus dem ganzen Jahr abrufen, die Codekarten hab ich aufgehoben... aber das sind mittlerweile so viele, ich schiebs immer raus


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2014)

Mein Steam-Zähler sagt mir, dass ich bis jezt 5,2 Stunden mit* SteamWorld Dig* verbracht hab.

Und ich buddele, und buddle, und buddele... Immer weiter. Schöner Spaß unter Tage. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (7. Dezember 2014)

Aktuell AC Unity. (10 Bislang von Charakter, Atmosphäre, Optik und Story einer der besten Teile (auf Ezio-Level). Endlich auch fordernd. Wenn nur die Bugs (Abstürze) nicht wären...


----------



## svd (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich komme gerade von "Star Trek: The Tricorder Simulator". Ich könnte so kotzen. Nicht nur wegen des Spiels.
Das Geruckel im Koopmodus..., das Spiel ist einfach nicht flüssig, Gegner teleportieren herum, Bewegungen sind abgehackt, das macht mich irgendwie seekrank.

Meine Gesichtsfarbe wechselt irgendwo zwischen Cmdr Data und einem Orioner. Total schlimm.

Heute hatten wir sowohl die interessanteste, als auch die vlt blödeste Sequenz bisher. Zum einen teleportieren die Spieler einander auf spezielle Flächen,
um, per pedes, unerreichbare Stellen zu überbrücken... toll gemacht. Zum anderen, saust man gleich danach aus einer Raumstation und fliegt entlang der Trümmer durch's All.
Es gibt leider keinerlei optische Hinweise, wo nun die Begrenzungen dieses Schlauches sind. Und falls ein Spieler irgendwo dagegen kracht... zurück zum Anfang.
Da haben wir mal frustriert aufgehört, sonst wäre garantiert was zu Bruch gegangen...

Äh, ich weiß übrigens noch immer nicht, worum es im Spiel geht. Es fühlt sich noch immer an, wie eine Ansammlung von Ideen aus einem Brainstorming, die notdürftig durch
Turbolifte miteinander verbunden worden sind...
Ich hoffe, das Leiden ist bald vorbei, sonst hau ich mich freiwillig aus einer Luftschleuse.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hast du das Spiel eben erfunden oder gibt es das wirklich?!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir am Wochenende *Dragon Age: Inquisition * als frühes Weihnachtsgeschenk gegönnt. 
Bin gestern aber nur durch den Prolog und ein wenig in die Hinterlands gekommen. 
Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut. Ich mag, wie das Spiel seine Geschichte erzählt. Das die kämpfe tatsächlich etwas einfacher sind, bzw action orientiert, stört mich nicht im geringsten. Die Taktikkamera nervt allerdings tatsächlich. Hier könnte noch nachgebessert werden. 
Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Titel, mal gucken wie es sich entwickelt


----------



## svd (8. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hast du das Spiel eben erfunden oder gibt es das wirklich?!



Es handelt sich noch immer um das "Star Trek" Spiel zum Reboot. 

Ich nenne es den "Tricorder Simulator", weil du, wenn du nicht auf kranke Leute oder Eidechsen schießt, nichts anderes machst, als den verdammten Tricorder auszupacken und alles und jeden zu scannen...

Das ist schlimmer als ne Partie D&D, wo du bei Ratlosigkeit erst mal einen Spotcheck würfelst, haha.

Das spiel is quasi das "Warp to Hell", "Gornado" oder "Gemini's next Spockmodel". Du kannst durchaus deinen Spaß daran haben, aber am besten mindestens zu zweit. Und, wer's mag, leicht alkoholisiert.
Auf irgendeine perverse Art und Weise mag ich das Spiel sogar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ach so. *g*

Nun ja, im Solo macht es weitaus weniger Probleme.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Dezember 2014)

Dont Starve mit Alyx aus Half Life 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




....und.....Link! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. Dezember 2014)

So, nach geschätzten 30 Stunden bin ich mit der Story-Kampage von The Crew durch. Hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht als es die vielen objektiv richtigen Kritikpunkte vielleicht vermuten lassen. Jetzt mach ich erst mal eine Pause, die PvP-Sachen schau ich mir vielleicht über Weihnachten an.


----------



## GorrestFump (10. Dezember 2014)

Etwas Ernüchterung bei Uncharted 2: Die Trilogie parkte bei mir seit Ewigkeiten und es muss bei Release einen Großteil der Faszination durch die Präsentation geholt haben - anders verstehe ich die Fabelwertungen nicht. Das Storytelling ist sehr gut mit viel Witz, die Skriptszenen auch, aber spielerisch? Klettern, hüpfen, Moorhuhngeballer... Die Rätsel sind naja... Eher Spielzeitstreckend.
Bin jetzt am Ende vom Kloster (also recht weit?) und muss mich wie bei Teil 1 schon etwas zum Spielen zwingen. Das ist's aber auch nur wert, weil ich die Story fertig erleben will... Wiederholt sich das bei Teil 3?


----------



## McDrake (10. Dezember 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab gestern gesehen, dass ich irgendwann mal Shadowrun Returns gekauft hatte.
> Kurz angespielt und voll angefixt. Gibt zwar viel zu lesen. Aber es ist alles so liebevoll geschrieben wie ein Buch.
> Bin echt froh, dass ich mir das mal gekauft habe (Dragonfall hab ich auch schon in der Bibliothek   )



Hab das Teil jetzt durch und muss sagen, dass es recht kurzweilig war.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad war für mich recht angenehm.
Aber für Strategieexperten kanns evtl ein wenig zu einfach sein.
Nur gerade beim Endkampf musste ich drei Anläufe nehmen, bis ich die richtige Taktik raus hatte.
Habe bei D : OS um einiges mehr Mühe mit den Kämpfen.

Die Story ist nett, aber ich fand das Ende dann doch recht abrupt.
Natürlich gibts genug Addons aus dem Workshop.

Schade finde ich, dass es keine offene Welt gibt.
Man rüstet sich im HQ aus und wird dann in das Zielgebiet "geworfen"
Dadurch ist das ganze Spiel sehr linear. Und der Wiederspielwert ist sehr gering


----------



## McDrake (10. Dezember 2014)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Etwas Ernüchterung bei Uncharted 2: Die Trilogie parkte bei mir seit Ewigkeiten und es muss bei Release einen Großteil der Faszination durch die Präsentation geholt haben - anders verstehe ich die Fabelwertungen nicht. Das Storytelling ist sehr gut mit viel Witz, die Skriptszenen auch, aber spielerisch? Klettern, hüpfen, Moorhuhngeballer... Die Rätsel sind naja... Eher Spielzeitstreckend.
> Bin jetzt am Ende vom Kloster (also recht weit?) und muss mich wie bei Teil 1 schon etwas zum Spielen zwingen. Das ist's aber auch nur wert, weil ich die Story fertig erleben will... Wiederholt sich das bei Teil 3?



Hatte bei Teil 1 Mühe eine Motivation zu finden weiter zu spielen.
Bei Teil 2 und 3 hatte ich das Problem nicht :/

Und natürlich reisst bei dem Spiel die Story, Charaktere (Sprecher) einfach viel raus.
Spielerisch... hmm... stimmt. Aber das ist nun mal das Spielprinzip von Uncharted.
Aber was soll man erwarten?
Ein Taktikshooter will das Spiel nie sein, genau so wenig ein Schachspiel.
Bei nem SuperMario erwarte ich zum Beispiel auch keine fesselnde Story.

Und auch hier: Wems zu einfach ist, einfach mal ne Stufe höher schalten. Dann muss man öfters die Deckung wechseln.
In Teil 3 wird die auch schon mal zerschossen. Oder ist das schon in Teil 2 so.
Schon zu lange her


----------



## svd (11. Dezember 2014)

Schade, dass du mit UC2 nicht so viel Spaß hast. Für mich immer noch der beste Teil der bisherigen Trilogie.
Persönlich mag ich Teil 3 nicht annähernd so gern. Die Story ist, im Ansatz, nicht uninteressant, aber das Spiel wirkt für mich einfach... dünner. Die Mädels, sogar Sully... im dritten Teil definitiv nur Nebenrollen. Die Bösewichte ebenso flach.
Logiklöcher, der "Deus Ex Machina", angefangene Fäden, die nicht zuende gesponnen werden... da scheint entweder massiv (und teilweise wahllos) gekürzt, oder Kompromisse zu Gunsten der Inszenierung gemacht worden sein.
(Im offiziellen Strategy Guide stehe zwar einige Erklärungen, was nützt es aber, wenn's nicht im Spiel ist, ne?)

Mir fehlt einfach der selbstironische Humor, die Chemie zwischen den Charakteren, die Leichtigkeit und Lockerheit aus Teil 2.
Uncharted 3 nimmt sich einfach viel zu ernst und schafft es unter dieser Voraussetzung nicht, mich emotionell mitzureißen.

Im Großen und Ganzen ist das Spiel schon gut, aber nach dem Erspielen der Platin Trophäe hat es für mich keinen Grund gegeben, den Storymodus noch einmal zu spielen.
Das Highlight von UC3 ist für mich definitiv der kooperative Mehrspielermodus. Fünf kleine, ca. 40-50 Minuten lange Missionen, per rotem Faden verknüpft, die für Naughty Dog typische exzellente Vertonung und Motion Capturing, wirklich gut gemacht. Da hab ich unzählige Stunden versenkt.
Ebenso in den Koop Arenen, welche die selbe Sorgfalt und Liebe zum Detail erfahren haben. (Der Sandsturm in Dolby Surround ist großartig. )

Der kompetitive Multiplayermodus hat aber erstmals andeuten lassen, welchen Weg ND auch mit TLOU wohl vorgehabt hat, einzuschlagen.
Unzählige DLCs haben UC3 wohl zum profitabelsten Pferd im Stall gemacht.
Weswegen der MP später, zum Jubiläum (*hust*) Free2Play gegangen ist.
Als Dankeschön haben Spieler der Prä F2P Zeit eine kleine Hundepfote ins Profil bekommen. An und für sich eine vlt lieb gemeinte Geste, kann ich mich nicht des Gedankens erwehren, dass der Schlimme Hund damit seine *** markiert hat... [emoji16]


----------



## GorrestFump (11. Dezember 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hatte bei Teil 1 Mühe eine Motivation zu finden weiter zu spielen.
> Bei Teil 2 und 3 hatte ich das Problem nicht :/
> 
> Und natürlich reisst bei dem Spiel die Story, Charaktere (Sprecher) einfach viel raus.
> ...



Ja durchaus, Teil 2 ist schon deutlich besser als der erste, auch weil abwechslungsreicher (siehe die grandiose Zugszene, die spaßige Lastwagenverfolgungsjagd, der Panzerkampf etc.). Nur jetzt reihten sich zuletzt schon länger wieder die Ballerszenen aneinander. Ggf. gehe ich zu ungeduldig ran ans Spiel, weils alt ist (bin ja schon ne Grafikhure), ich den Haken für Teil 2 setzen will und eigentlich hauptsächlich scharf auf Story bin.

Die stellst die richtige Frage - was soll man erwarten? Vllt. mehr spielmechanische Kreativität , bspw. mehr verschiedene Arten Gegner um die Ecke zu bringen, mehr Möglichkeiten bei der Akrobatik - da zeigt ja der das Gameplay von Teil 4 schon positive Tendenzen in diese Richtungen und da geht deutlich mehr.

Ja ich spiel auf der leichtesten Stufe, sterbe aber trotzdem relativ oft - bin echt schlecht bzw. einfach durchmarschieren läuft auch auf leichtester Stufe so oder so nicht. Deckungen können schon im 2.Teil zerstört werden und man stirbt sehr schnell bei direktem Feuer. Die Gegner aber natürlich umso schneller 




svd schrieb:


> Schade, dass du mit UC2 nicht so viel Spaß hast. Für mich immer noch der beste Teil der bisherigen Trilogie.
> Persönlich mag ich Teil 3 nicht annähernd so gern. Die Story ist, im Ansatz, nicht uninteressant, aber das Spiel wirkt für mich einfach... dünner. Die Mädels, sogar Sully... im dritten Teil definitiv nur Nebenrollen. Die Bösewichte ebenso flach.
> Logiklöcher, der "Deus Ex Machina", angefangene Fäden, die nicht zuende gesponnen werden... da scheint entweder massiv (und teilweise wahllos) gekürzt, oder Kompromisse zu Gunsten der Inszenierung gemacht worden sein.
> (Im offiziellen Strategy Guide stehe zwar einige Erklärungen, was nützt es aber, wenn's nicht im Spiel ist, ne?)
> ...



Oha, dann bleibt beim 3.Teil nicht mehr viel über für mich, wenn Story, Charaktere und Witz ein Rückschritt zum 2.Teil sind. Weil grad daraus ziehe ich den Spaß raus aus Teil 2. Das Ballern, Hüpfen, Klettern - momentan grad nicht meins, außer in besonders inszenierten Spielsequenzen (siehe oben).
Den Multiplayer check ich mal aus - und halte Ausschau nach NDs Bitches


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Dezember 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir am Wochenende *Dragon Age: Inquisition * als frühes Weihnachtsgeschenk gegönnt.
> Bin gestern aber nur durch den Prolog und ein wenig in die Hinterlands gekommen.
> Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut. Ich mag, wie das Spiel seine Geschichte erzählt. Das die kämpfe tatsächlich etwas einfacher sind, bzw action orientiert, stört mich nicht im geringsten. Die Taktikkamera nervt allerdings tatsächlich. Hier könnte noch nachgebessert werden.
> Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Titel, mal gucken wie es sich entwickelt



Ich suchte das SPiel seit letzter Woche. Hauptstory habe ich fast durch, es fehlt mir nur noch ein Hoher Drache (der ist Level 23, ich 22) und ich krieg den nicht klein. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie manche Leute über 100 Stunden in das Spiel investiert haben. Ich habe gerademal 80 Stunden investiert und weiß nicht mehr, was es noch so zu tun gibt. :o 

Auf Normal sind die Kämpfe, bis auf einige Bosskämpfe (insbesondere Drachen) und Abschnitte, wirklich etwas einfach. Aber zum Glück kann man ja den Schwierigkeitsgrad regeln, wie man will.  Auf Schwer und Alptraum sind die Kämpfe echt anspruchsvoll. Gerade mit Friendly Fire.


----------



## Taiwez (11. Dezember 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Shadow Run Returns



Habe mir das Spiel ebenfalls gekauft und komme zu der gleichen Ansicht wie du 

Das Spiel hat mich in den Kämpfen sehr stark an Xcom erinnert, auch wenn es jetzt nicht die strategischen Tiefen davon erreicht, hat mich aber bei Laune gehalten. Auchw enn ich sagen muss, das es recht einfach gewesen ist, aber das ist für mich kein Kritikpunkt, ist auch mal angenehm, ein Spiel ganz entspannt spielen zu können.

Soll es da nicht noch einen TEil von geben, der angeblich auch besser sein soll? Hast du den auch? Ich hab den zwar auf der Platte, aber grade den Namen vergessen..


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Dezember 2014)

Habe mir bei den Herbstdeals "Shadow Run: Dragonfall" geholt. Ich dachte, für die paar Euro macht man sicher nichts falsch.
Umso mehr war ich überrascht, dass das ein richtig gutes Rollenspiel ist, v.a. was die Qualität des Storytellings angeht.

Klar, die Präsentation ist sehr einfach, dafür ist die Erzählung selbst ganz große Klasse - das kann schon fast auf dem Niveau guter (Fantasy)literatur mithalten.

Wer sich an langen, englischen Texten nicht stört, sollte unbedingt einmal einen Blick riskieren.


----------



## McDrake (11. Dezember 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Habe mir bei den Herbstdeals "Shadow Run: Dragonfall" geholt. Ich dachte, für die paar Euro macht man sicher nichts falsch.
> Umso mehr war ich überrascht, dass das ein richtig gutes Rollenspiel ist, v.a. was die Qualität des Storytellings angeht.
> 
> Klar, die Präsentation ist sehr einfach, dafür ist die Erzählung selbst ganz große Klasse - das kann schon fast auf dem Niveau guter (Fantasy)literatur mithalten.
> ...



Genau darum hab ich zuerst Shadowrun:Returns überhaupt gespielt.
Vor Jahrzehnten hab ich Shadowrun-Bücher gelesen und hab beim kürzlichen Deal auch Dragonfall gekauft und kurz angespielt.
Als ich gesehen habe, dass ich den "ersten" Teil auch schon mal gekauft habe, wollte ich jenen erst durchspielen.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Dezember 2014)

gibts mittlerweile eigentlich eine shadowrun-mod für das snes- und das mega drive-spiel?


----------



## McDrake (11. Dezember 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gibts mittlerweile eigentlich eine shadowrun-mod für das snes- und das mega drive-spiel?




Steam Workshop :: SNES Reboot Alpha Version

Aber noch nicht getestet.
*installier*


----------



## Bonkic (11. Dezember 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Steam Workshop :: SNES Reboot Alpha Version
> 
> Aber noch nicht getestet.
> *installier*



cool.
DAS wär nämlich ein wirklich grandioses spiel! 

allerdings geht die entwicklung hieran wohl nicht weiter: "The version shared here is incomplete and will remain as such. We are in  the process of migrating to the Dragonfall Director's Cut workshop  since we already require those props. Continued development will happen  there."


----------



## Bonkic (11. Dezember 2014)

ich hab übrigens gestern abend *twd - s2* beendet. 
harter stoff.


----------



## McDrake (11. Dezember 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> cool.
> DAS wär nämlich ein wirklich grandioses spiel!
> 
> allerdings geht die entwicklung hieran wohl nicht weiter: "The version shared here is incomplete and will remain as such. We are in  the process of migrating to the Dragonfall Director's Cut workshop  since we already require those props. Continued development will happen  there."



im Gegensatz zu nem anderen Mod, startet dieser hier gar nicht erst


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (12. Dezember 2014)

Vor zwei Tagen Alien: Isolation durchgespielt. Gegen Ende wurde es ganz schön knifflig, aber echte Frusterlebnisse kamen eigentlich nie auf. Das Verhalten das Aliens ist auf der höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe vorhersehbar. Wenn das Biest auftaucht, einfach verstecken und warten, bis es von der Jagd- in die Lauer-Haltung wechselt. Anschließend kann man die Areale gefahrlos durchkämen, wenn man sich geduckt hält oder langsam geht. Das Vieh taucht dann praktisch nur auf, wenn es die Entwickler per Skript so beabsichtigen. Und hier helfen einem der Flammenwerfer oder die Molotow-Cocktails weiter. Leichtes Spiel.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Dezember 2014)

Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris
Sehr hübsches Spiel, aber die Kamera zoomt zu weit raus. Auf meinem Monitor wirkt Lara dadurch leider extrem klein.


----------



## weltking (12. Dezember 2014)

Bin grad dabei Dragon Age Inquisition zu spielen. Wahnsinn, wie schnell die Zeit beim spielen vergehen kann


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2014)

Mit knapp 7 Stunden war es ein relativ kurzes Vergnügen mit *SteamWorld Dig*. Und dabei macht dieses simple Spielprinzip aus Graben, Erze schürfen, Geld verdienen und Ausrüstungen/Fähigkeiten erweitern richtig Spaß. Dazu etwas Action, Hüpfeinlagen und Aufgaben erledigen... Hätte gerne noch mehr Zeit damit verbracht. Hoffe es kommt dazu ein echter Nachfolger, nicht das im gleichen Universum spielende *SteamWorld Heist*.

Direkt danach mal mit *Lilly Looking Through* begonnen. DAS ist ja mal allerliebst.
Das namensgebende Mädchen muss ihren Bruder retten, der von einem roten Schal umwickeln davongeweht wurde. Dazu muss sich durch jeden neuen Bildausschnitt ins Ziel begeben, was nur durchs Lösen von Hintergrund-Rätseln und Auslösen von Aktionsketten möglich ist. Zugleich kann und muss sie via einer sonderbaren Fliegerbrille in zwei verschiedene Zeit-Ebenen wechseln, weil sonst kein Fortkommen möglich ist.
Sind schon einige sehr clevere Kopfnüsse dabei. Die integrierte Rätselhilfe gibt nur einen leichten Anschubs, ohne die Lösung komplett zu verraten. Sehr schön. 

Auch sehr schmeichelhaft: Das Grafikdesign. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toll, was die Indie-Szene so an kleinen Spiele-Hits bietet.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Dezember 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris
> Sehr hübsches Spiel, aber die Kamera zoomt zu weit raus. Auf meinem Monitor wirkt Lara dadurch leider extrem klein.



So langsam aber sicher könntest Du die alte 17"-Gurke mal entsorgen, oder?


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das da find ich besonders schick. Könnte ich mir sogar gerahmt an der Wand vorstellen. Würde gut neben mein Scabb Island Bild passen


----------



## Sanador (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich mir von Amazon X-Rebirth zusenden lassen.
Zwar hatte ich eine sehr niedrige Erwartung gehabt, doch die erste Stunde hat mir bis jetzt schon mal viel Spaß gemacht. Vor allem sieht das Weltall fantastisch aus und überall fliegen kleine und große Schiffe herum.
Einzig die berühmt Berüchtigten "zu-Fuß-Abschnitte" sind auch meiner Meinung nach sehr albern.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Dezember 2014)

Es ist wieder soweit: Zeit, *Monkey Island 1 & 2 *(Originalversionen, nicht die Remakes) durchzuspielen. Ich liebe diese beiden Spiele einfach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2014)

gas guzzlers extreme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM'


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2014)

Huch! *Lilly looking through* auch schon nach 2 1/2 Stunden durch??? Genau wie bei *Brothers*?! Ist das Absicht oder purer Zufall? 

Auf jeden Fall war Lilly unter diesen sehr kurzen Titeln das bessere Spiel, weil rätseltechnisch anspruchsvoller.

ABER: Das Ende kam sehr abrupt. Und hat mich auch etwas ratlos zurückgelassen. Darf man das als leises "Fortsetzung folgt" verstehen?!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Dezember 2014)

Weihnachtsgeschenke ausliefern...



Spoiler



... im Euro Truck Simulator


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Weihnachtsgeschenke ausliefern...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich arbeite Dran, im Moment steh ich bei 80%


----------



## Zinured (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf ein gutes Rollenspiel wie gothic :/ gothic 5 :'(


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es nach dem Thema Lust gänge wäre ich mal wieder für ein neues Silent Hunter. Aber nicht so eine Katastrophe wie SH 5.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Dezember 2014)

Zinured schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf ein gutes Rollenspiel wie gothic :/ gothic 5 :'(



Hast du schon Risen 3 gespielt? Gut, das kommt von der Qualität zwar nicht an Gothic 1/2 ran, aber ein nettes Rollenspiel ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Zinured (14. Dezember 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hast du schon Risen 3 gespielt? Gut, das kommt von der Qualität zwar nicht an Gothic 1/2 ran, aber ein nettes Rollenspiel ist es trotzdem.



Risen 2 hat mir nicht so gefallen wie Risen 1... 
Deswegen denke ich dass Teil 3 nicht so gut ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Dezember 2014)

Immer wieder und immer noch Don`t Starve.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gollum! Gollum!


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde dann jetzt mal mit der Version 1.0 von *Elite Dangerous* loslegen. Ich hab zwar schon in der Gamma- und Beta-Version ein wenig Erfahrung gesammelt, aber nie richtig angefangen, am "großen Geld" zu arbeiten oder das Weltall über Eranin bzw. seit der Gamma die Erde hinaus zu erforschen. Bin gespannt, was ich so alles in den Tiefen des Weltalls finde und ob es z. B. irgendwann oder irgendwo z. B. Alienzivilisationen oder sowas gibt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2014)

Parallel zu *Gemini Rue* läuft bei mir aktuell *Gunpoint.

*Ein spiel-gewordenes Heist-Movie. Jazzig-cooler Soundtrack, schöne Missionen die Cleverness und gutes Timing fordern, und ein wunderschöner Retro-Pixel-Look, der in HD-Auflösung aber zu ziemlich kleinen Figuren führt. Man kann noch so eben alles gut erkennen. Macht irre Laune, selbst wenn man häufig in einer Mission knapp scheitert. 
Allerdings scheint das Spiel hin und wieder zu zicken, weil manche Elektroschalt-Manipulationen nicht korrekt bzw. gar nicht ausgeführt werden, sondern erst nach mehrfachen Wiederholen einer Mission. Kann eigentlich nicht sein, denn wenn ich mir einige Walkthroughs ansehe sollte es anstandslos so funktionieren, weil sich meine Lösungen mit denen der Videos decken... Seltsam... 

Edit:
Ach, verstehe, ich muss die Richtung beachten wenn ich die elektronischen Verbindungen setze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (17. Dezember 2014)

Habe eben Call of Juarez Gunslinger durchgespielt - hat mich ziemlich gut unterhalten und war schön stimmig, mit toller Musikuntermalung und schönen Locations.

Da würde man sich doch glatt wieder einen vollwertigen Westernshooter wünschen!
Nur ein paar Stellen haben ab und zu ein bissl genervt (QTE´s, etc.)

Danke nochmal an sauerlandboy79


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich nähere mich dem Ende von The Talos Principle. Gute Puzzle-Unterhaltung im Portal-Stil, mir persönlich aber etwas zu hochgestochen mit der ganzen Philosophie. Wird nicht besser dadurch, dass das fast alles nur in Textform präsentiert wird. Trotzdem: Macht Spaß und bringt das Hirn so richtig auf Trab


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin immernoch mit DA:I beschäftigt. Das zweite Mal mittlerweile. 90h Spielzeit im ersten Durchgang. Aber auch nur, weil ich rückblickend doch viel ausgelassen habe, wie ich nun beim zweiten Durchgang bemerke.  Das wird sich nun ändern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2014)

*Gunpoint* nun auch durch. Herrjee, warum müssen gute Spiele nur so verdammt kurz sein... 

Edit:
Hab jetzt spontan* Dead Island* runtergeladen und angefangen. Bis jetzt ganz okay. Die Inszenierung ist gut, die englische Sprachausgabe passt auch und die Grafik geht auch noch in Ordnung.
Aber irgendwie stimmt die Performance bei diesem Spiel nicht ganz. An sich läuft es total flüssig, nur in der Fortbewegung merke ich leichtes Ruckeln - und auch nur da.

Untypisch für Techland... Die älteren Chrome-Engine-Titel (die* Call of Juarez*-Reihe) liefen doch auch absolut smooth, wieso nicht hier? Riecht nach non-optimierter Arbeit.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Dezember 2014)

Gerade *GhostControl Inc.* angespielt, die Demo war damals schon ein echter Knaller, aber das komplette Spiel  
Tolle kurzweilige Rundenstrategieperle mit Klasse Humor und ein paar netten Eastereggs, ach Herr Kaschke...


----------



## Sanador (19. Dezember 2014)

*Microsoft Flight Simulator X: Steam Edition
*Es ist angenehm, das Spiel endlich mal in annehmbaren FPS spielen zu können.
Nur blöd, dass mein 11 Jahre alter Joystick nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Ein neuer muss wohl her...auch für *Elite Dangerous*, denn das, was ich da so hören und die Tatsache, dass *X Rebirth* meine Lust auf Weltraumspiele wieder geweckt hat, werde ich es mir demnächst ebenfalls zulegen.


----------



## GorrestFump (19. Dezember 2014)

Hier auch gerade FSX Steam am installieren. Nachdem ich mir ein X52 Stick zugelegt habe und ich ne kleine Pause von Elite Dangerous nehme, der perfekte Deal bei Steam momentan!


----------



## golani79 (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube, es wäre besser gewesen, die Finger von Flugsims zu lassen - mittlerweile bin ich auch noch bei WW I Kisten angelangt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FSX hab ich mir auch geholt - bei dem bin ich aber ehrlich gesagt ziemlich enttäuscht vom Flugmodell 
X-Plane finde ich für zivile Luftfahrt besser.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir mal *Batman Arkham City* beim Steam Sale gekauft, was ich eigentlich schon länger vorhatte. Aber irgendwie will der Funke nicht überspringen. Optik, Präsentation und Atmosphäre sind super, aber ich komme mit der Steuerung und den Kämpfen einfach nicht klar. Ist wohl mal wieder, ähnlich wie Dark Souls, sehr auf Konsolencontroller ausgelegt. Mal schauen, man sagt ja: Übung macht den Meister. Ich werd's auf jeden Fall nochmal probieren und evt. ein bisschen was an den Optionen ändern.




golani79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es wäre besser gewesen, die Finger von Flugsims zu lassen - mittlerweile bin ich auch noch bei WW I Kisten angelangt
> 
> FSX hab ich mir auch geholt - bei dem bin ich aber ehrlich gesagt ziemlich enttäuscht vom Flugmodell
> X-Plane finde ich für zivile Luftfahrt besser.



Mit den alten Klapperkisten macht man nie was falsch. FSX war damals nett, aber ohne Addons ist das Spiel ziemlich uninteressant, finde ich. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Performance auf aktuellen Systemen immer noch ziemlich mies ist. Dennoch hab ich's gerne gespielt. Leider gibt es, bis auf X-Plane, das ebenfalls recht mies sein soll, was die Performance angeht, keine wirklichen Alternativen, wenn man zivile Flugzeuge fliegen will.

Rein von der Freude am Fliegen her ist aber definitiv Rise of Flight einer der besten Flugsimulationen. Kaum Instrumente, kein komplizierter Avionik-Kram ... einfach Motor starten und den direkten Kontakt mit dem virtuellen Himmel genießen. Physik, Optik, Performance ... da stimmt eigentlich fast alles.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Dezember 2014)

Kennt jemand von euch "Castle Crashers" und Kann es empfehlen?
Bin momentan total auf dem Retro-Trip, und momentan ist es bei Steam für knapp über nem Euro zu bekommen. Lohnt es sich?


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2014)

Castor oder Castle?
Castle Crashers ist super


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Castor oder Castle?
> Castle Crashers ist super


Castle. Autokorrektur sucks!!!


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch "Castle Crashers" und Kann es empfehlen?
> Bin momentan total auf dem Retro-Trip, und momentan ist es bei Steam für knapp über nem Euro zu bekommen. Lohnt es sich?



Recht süchtigmachend aber auch Buttonmashend, mit RPG-Elementen. Man kann jedenfalls viele Waffen, Pets und Charaktere freispielen. Den Endboss hab ich als recht schwer in Erinnerung, wenn man es allein versuchen will. Ist wirklich ein Spiel, das nach Koop schreit. Ich hatte es auf der 360 und habs dort fast bis zum Vergasen gespielt. Die Steam-Version hab ich allerdings vor ner Weile auch noch gekauft, wenn du da also Mitstreiter suchst - ich würds nochmal spielen.


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Recht süchtigmachend aber auch Buttonmashend, mit RPG-Elementen. Man kann jedenfalls viele Waffen, Pets und Charaktere freispielen. Den Endboss hab ich als recht schwer in Erinnerung, wenn man es allein versuchen will. Ist wirklich ein Spiel, das nach Koop schreit. Ich hatte es auf der 360 und habs dort fast bis zum Vergasen gespielt. Die Steam-Version hab ich allerdings vor ner Weile auch noch gekauft, wenn du da also Mitstreiter suchst - ich würds nochmal spielen.



jo, ich würd auch mitmachen und der Schattenmann hat´s auch


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> der Schattenmann hat´s auch


Den zum Spielen zu bewegen, ist allerdings schwerer als den Islamisten Bibeln zu verkaufen. Versuch dein Glück, ich habs aufgegeben^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Dezember 2014)

Okay, dann kauf ich es jetzt. [emoji1]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Dezember 2014)

Hab mal eben in *Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes* reingesehen.
Alter, leck mich doch am Zückerli, das sieht ja mal extremst geil aus. Zu geil für meine GTX 660ti. ^^
Hut ab, Konami, ihr könnt ja echt noch gute PC-Ports zaubern, wenn ihr nur wollt. In den Zwischensequenzen läufts butter, beim eigentlichen Spiel gehen die Frames doch deutlich runter. Bei der Grafikpracht - nur verständlich.

Gut, nach Weihnachten werde ich wohl doch eine frühere Anschaffung einer GTX 970 in Erwägung ziehen.* Phantom Pain* steht nun aber fest auf dem Einkaufsplan für 2015, das Prequel hat mich von der technischen Seite voll überzeugt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir* Binding of Isaac Rebirth* im Steam Sale gekauft. Hauptsächlich, weil es alle empfohlen haben und das Spiel fast ausschließlich positive Reviews bekommt. 
Schwanke im Moment noch mit meiner Meinung über das Spiel. Für 10 Euro hat sich für mich nicht genug geändert. Optik ist leicht verbessert, ein paar neue Items, ein paar neue Gegner. Aber viel mehr als ein Add-On ist es eigentlich nicht, für unter 5 Euro wäre ich wohl zufriedener. Ansonsten wurden ja auch ein paar Balance-Änderungen angekündigt, davon merkt man fast nichts. An vielen Stellen, wo Änderungen notwendig gewesen wären (z.B. Item-Räume in der Womb), ist alles wie vorher. Dazu gibt es einen neuen Schwierigkeitsgrad, etwas das imho niemand brauch, da der normale Schwierigkeitsgrad ja schon wahnsinnig frustierend ist. 
Ich werde natürlich trotzdem weiter spielen, auch wenn es für meine Nerven nicht gut ist  Vllt sind die 100% ja wieder möglich 

Dann hab ich vor einigen Wochen noch *The Forest* geschenkt bekommen. Da es Early Access ist, hätte ich es mir selber wohl nicht gekauft, aber ich war positiv überrascht. Gerade mit dem Update, das diese Woche rausgekommen ist, spielt sich das ganze schon ziemlich spaßig. Koop funktioniert leider noch nicht wirklich gut, aber wenn das Spiel irgendwann mal fertig ist, ist das denk ich ein Pflichtkauf


----------



## MichaelG (21. Dezember 2014)

RoF ist halt der Platzhirsch bei den Flugsims. Absolut top.


----------



## golani79 (21. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> RoF ist halt der Platzhirsch bei den Flugsims. Absolut top.



Von der Flugphysik her finde ich eigentlich DCS ungeschlagen - freu mich schon auf EDGE und die neuen Maps


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2014)

So gerade Herr der Ringe - Krieg im Norden durchgespielt

Nettes Spiel gewesen


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Dezember 2014)

Force Unleashed 2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chbdiablo (22. Dezember 2014)

So, nach knapp 70 Stunden bin ich jetzt "fertig" mit Dragon Age: Inquisition. Sagen wir mal so, das Ende war durchwachsen, so wie das ganze Spiel. Hab jetzt etwas "Angst", dass Mass Effect 4 ein ziemlich ähnliches Spiel wird. Naja, auf den DLC/Add-On von Inquisition bin ich trotzdem gespannt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Dezember 2014)

Hab heute zum ersten die Oculus Rift (DK2) ausprobieren dürfen. 
War die beeindruckenste Erfahrung im Bereich Gaming, die ich seit langer Zeit machen durfte  
Gibt tolle Demos zum Spielen, Achterbahnfahren fühlt sich toll an, verschiedene Flugsimulatoren funktionieren auch wunderbar. Ist echt eine Erfahrung, die man mal machen muss. Horrorspiele funktionieren natürlich auch genial. So genial, dass es mir fast schon zu viel ist ehrlich gesagt


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Dezember 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ist echt eine Erfahrung, die man mal machen muss.


Tja, nur wie, ohne das Ding gleich zu kaufen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Dezember 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Tja, nur wie, ohne das Ding gleich zu kaufen.



Am besten einen Freund haben, der das Teil hat oder es sich über die Ferien ausleihen durfte. So hat das bei mir geklappt


----------



## Monalye (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab "*Resident Evil Revelations*" schon zum Halloween-Sale gekauft gehabt und auch angespielt, aber dann wieder liegen lassen. Gestern hab ich wieder mal reingeschaut und jetzt hat es mich doch sehr in den Bann gezogen. Mein einziges RE bisher war Teil 5, der echt grausam schlecht ist, wahrscheinlich deshalb ist es etwas länger gelegen.
Die Bedienung ist einfach, einzig das ich nicht in Deckung gehen kann, bzw. mich bücken und schleichen, ist ein kleiner Nachteil. spätestens seit The Evil Within hab ich mir diese Spielweise doch sehr angewöhnt. Die Story ist naja, gibt schlechtere, war auch kurz verwirrend, als ich (ich glaub im 3. Kapitel) kurz als Typ durch die Gegend lief, aber alles in allem bisher doch ein gelungenes Spiel nach meinem Geschmack. Was noch ein wenig störend ist, ist die 3rd Person Sicht, ich hab' oft sehr das Gefühl, das dadurch viel des Screens verdeckt wird. Verwirrend war anfangs auch das ich nicht springen kann, sondern mit der dafür gewohnten Space-Taste eine 180 Grad Drehung mache. Ingame hab ich das noch nie genützt, daran denke ich nie auf, weil es normalerweise nicht in Spielen vorkommt. Mir fehlt auch etwas die Lebensanzeige, wohl nur aus Gewohnheit, weil man ja farblich gut angezeigt bekommt, wenn man verletzt ist.

Natürlich spiele ich immer erst meine "Hearthstone" Quests, dieses Spiel fesselt mich total, von Beginn an. Die Spielzeit für WoW hätte ich mir sparen können, ich war schon wieder seit Wochen nicht eingeloggt, ich werde das letzte Addon wohl doch nicht kaufen und mich upgraden, Ende Jänner, wenn die Spielzeit ausläuft, werd ich diese wahrscheinlich auch nicht verlängern.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Dezember 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hab heute zum ersten die Oculus Rift (DK2) ausprobieren dürfen.
> War die beeindruckenste Erfahrung im Bereich Gaming, die ich seit langer Zeit machen durfte
> Gibt tolle Demos zum Spielen, Achterbahnfahren fühlt sich toll an, verschiedene Flugsimulatoren funktionieren auch wunderbar. Ist echt eine Erfahrung, die man mal machen muss. Horrorspiele funktionieren natürlich auch genial. So genial, dass es mir fast schon zu viel ist ehrlich gesagt



Bei Horrorspielen stimme ich dir zu. Ich hab mehrfach versucht das Spiel Dreadhalls mit Oculus Rift zu spielen ... ich hab nie länger als 5 Minuten durchgehalten. Das ist definitiv so eine Sache, die man lieber andere Leute spielen lässt, wo man sich dahinter stellen und kaputtlachen kann


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Dezember 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bei Horrorspielen stimme ich dir zu. Ich hab mehrfach versucht das Spiel Dreadhalls mit Oculus Rift zu spielen ... ich hab nie länger als 5 Minuten durchgehalten. Das ist definitiv so eine Sache, die man lieber andere Leute spielen lässt, wo man sich dahinter stellen und kaputtlachen kann



Das hab ich auch gespielt, war echt schwer auszuhalten. Lief leider nur mit schlechter Framerate, das hat das Ganze etwas erschwert.
Elevator Horror ist auch ein nettes kleines Spielchen, man bewegt sich nicht und muss nur ~ zwei Minuten aushalten, was allein schon ziemlich schwer fällt


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2014)

so
mal schaun was das heute im Sale gibt, das Update zum TS2015 hab ich mir schonmal runter geladen, ich wollte zwar nicht, aber nja, so für 6,30€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2014)

Und mit* Gemini Rue *hab ich mal wieder ein schönes Adventure abgeschlossen.
Story war sehr gut, hatte in der letzten Stunde gar einen sehr überraschenden Wendepunkt zu bieten.

Alles in allem... Schöne Rätselkost der alten Schule, nur die Bedienung war mitunter sehr fummelig (und die Technik etwas störanfällig).


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Dezember 2014)

In weihnachtlicher Nostalgie (und da ich heute Star Wars Episode IV - A New Hope seit langem mal wieder gesehen habe) habe ich mir mal Jedi Knight bei Steam für 5 Euro gegönnt (das Original hab ich zwar noch im Regal, aber das kriege ich nicht mehr zum laufen). Mit nem Patch, den ich im Steam Forum gefunden habe, sogar mit Musik, die beim Original "nur" als Audiotrack auf CD vorhanden war.

Ich mag diese weitläufigen Plätze im Spiel. Viele moderne Shooter gestalten Raumstationen, SciFi Städte usw. immer so eng und vollgepackt mit kleinen und großen Dingen. Hier ist man mit Platz ein wenig verschwenderischer und ich mag diesen Look. Ist es nicht wunderschön? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monalye (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich möchte mir heute für Weihnachten ein Spiel aus dem Steam-Sale kaufen, kann mich aber grad nicht entscheiden, zwischen RE4 und RE6. Welches der beiden Spiele haltet ihr für besser und welches ist so wie RE Revelations, das mir sehr gut gefällt? RE5 ist ein Graus... meine Sorge ist, das ich einen Teil kaufe, der so wie Teil 5 ist.
Gestern habe ich mir Murdered gekauft, darauf bin ich schon neugierig, runtergeladen ist es schon


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Dezember 2014)

Naja, mit "Revelations" hast du schon einen der letzten REs, die noch gerade "gut" waren. RE4 ist schon von der Port-Umsetzung total misslungen und allein deswegen kaum anzuraten, und RE6... Naja, viel Action, aber wenig echtes RE-Feeling. Ich würde lieber auf "Revelations 2" warten.


----------



## Taiwez (24. Dezember 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Force Unleashed 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf welcher Plattform spielst du das Spiel? Mein Bruder hat sich das mal auf dem Pc gekauft und meinte, das die Steuerung per Maus und Tastatur grausig gewesen sein soll. Ich hab damals den ersten Teil auf meiner Xbox 360 gespielt und habe jetzt eigentlich seit dem Kauf meiner Xbone keine Lust mehr, die aufzubauen, da war die Steuerung aber in Ordnung..


----------



## Monalye (24. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, mit "Revelations" hast du schon einen der letzten REs, die noch gerade "gut" waren. RE4 ist schon von der Port-Umsetzung total misslungen und allein deswegen kaum anzuraten, und RE6... Naja, viel Action, aber wenig echtes RE-Feeling. Ich würde lieber auf "Revelations 2" warten.



Ok, vielen lieben Dank für deine Erklärung, da spar ich mir lieber das Geld und such mir was anderes dafür aus. Ich liebäugel ja schon lange mit "The Forrest", trau mich aber auch nicht recht drüber. "How to Survive" hab ich mir zu Haloween geholt, das ist die absolute Katastrophe, seitdem hab ich jetzt etwas Angst vor so Indie-Horrorsurvival.
Mal schaun, was da heute noch so an Aktionen kommt 

Über The Walking Dead denk ich auch schon lange nach, wäre noch ein paar Stunden in Aktion, wieviel RPG hat das Spiel? Gibt es da viele Frage/Antwort Entscheidungen, Cutscenes und das Zeugs, oder kann man es flüssig spielen? Ich glaub der erste Teil wurde mir geraten zuletzt, bevor ich Saison Two spiele.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Dezember 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Force Unleashed 2



ist das irgendwie extrem downgesampelt?


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Dezember 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist das irgendwie extrem downgesampelt?



Nö. Normale Auflösung mit max. Details und Charaktermods.


----------



## AdmiralZorn (24. Dezember 2014)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Endlosspiel 
The Elder Scrolls: Online
Ryse: Sons of Rome
Modern Warfare 2 (Modifiziert)


----------



## Lukecheater (24. Dezember 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ok, vielen lieben Dank für deine Erklärung, da spar ich mir lieber das Geld und such mir was anderes dafür aus. Ich liebäugel ja schon lange mit "The Forrest", trau mich aber auch nicht recht drüber. "How to Survive" hab ich mir zu Haloween geholt, das ist die absolute Katastrophe, seitdem hab ich jetzt etwas Angst vor so Indie-Horrorsurvival.
> Mal schaun, was da heute noch so an Aktionen kommt
> 
> Über The Walking Dead denk ich auch schon lange nach, wäre noch ein paar Stunden in Aktion, wieviel RPG hat das Spiel? Gibt es da viele Frage/Antwort Entscheidungen, Cutscenes und das Zeugs, oder kann man es flüssig spielen? Ich glaub der erste Teil wurde mir geraten zuletzt, bevor ich Saison Two spiele.



Von dem was du hier immer schreibst würde ich sagen: Absolut NICHT dein Spiel 
Ich habe nie ein Spiel gespielt, in dem man weniger zu tun bekommt, was nicht ausschließt, dass das Spiel genial ist. Man muss halt auf viele Cutscenes, Entscheidungen die wirklich Folgen haben etc. stehen und wenn man mal mehr zu tun bekommt beschränkt sich das auch auf in der Gegend rumklicken.
Ich fands genial, aber man muss es halt abhaben können und wissen, dass hier die Stärke in der Story und dem Storytelling liegt und nicht im Gameplay


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Dezember 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Über The Walking Dead denk ich auch schon lange nach, wäre noch ein paar Stunden in Aktion, wieviel RPG hat das Spiel? Gibt es da viele Frage/Antwort Entscheidungen, Cutscenes und das Zeugs, oder kann man es flüssig spielen? Ich glaub der erste Teil wurde mir geraten zuletzt, bevor ich Saison Two spiele.



Im Grunde musst du dir das Spiel wie einen interaktiven Film vorstellen. Eigentlich ist es sogar einer. Es geht meist darum Gespräche zu führen, weitreichende Entscheidungen zu treffen und eben eine Geschichte zu erleben. Wirkliches Gameplay gibt es da nur sehr wenig.  Und ja, es wäre ratsam, falls Interesse da ist, dann erst mit Season 1 anzufangen, weil Teil 2 im Grunde ja eine Fortsetzung des Ganzen ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Dezember 2014)

"Castle Crashers"

Nachdem mich das Hintergrundgeruckel mächtig aufgeregt hat (siehe anderen Thread), hab ich doch noch eine Möglichkeit gefunden es auf augenverträgliche Art spielen zu können:
Hab das Motionflow des angeschlossenen TVs auf höchste Stufe gestellt. JETZT sieht es schön flüssig aus. 

Zum Spiel selbst:
Herrlich schwarzhumorige Comic-Brutalität (und zwischendurch ziemlich bekloppte Fäkal-Gags), aber knallharter Schwierigkeitsgrad. Etwas eintöniges Gameplay -hier merk ich wieder einmal, dass Button-Mashing kein dauerhafter Motivator für mich ist), doch immerhin sind die Ideen zu den Leveln und Gegnern gelungen.


----------



## Enisra (24. Dezember 2014)

ja
Alleine ist das Spiel eher doof, aber zusammen mit 3-4 Leuten macht das schon sauviel spaß


----------



## Monalye (24. Dezember 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Von dem was du hier immer schreibst würde ich sagen: Absolut NICHT dein Spiel
> Ich habe nie ein Spiel gespielt, in dem man weniger zu tun bekommt, was nicht ausschließt, dass das Spiel genial ist. Man muss halt auf viele Cutscenes, Entscheidungen die wirklich Folgen haben etc. stehen und wenn man mal mehr zu tun bekommt beschränkt sich das auch auf in der Gegend rumklicken.
> Ich fands genial, aber man muss es halt abhaben können und wissen, dass hier die Stärke in der Story und dem Storytelling liegt und nicht im Gameplay





Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Im Grunde musst du dir das Spiel wie einen interaktiven Film vorstellen. Eigentlich ist es sogar einer. Es geht meist darum Gespräche zu führen, weitreichende Entscheidungen zu treffen und eben eine Geschichte zu erleben. Wirkliches Gameplay gibt es da nur sehr wenig.  Und ja, es wäre ratsam, falls Interesse da ist, dann erst mit Season 1 anzufangen, weil Teil 2 im Grunde ja eine Fortsetzung des Ganzen ist.



Alles klar, vielen Dank, das ist tatsächlich absolut nicht meins., im Gegenteil, ein Spiel das sich schon selbst als Film bezeichnet ist mir echt zu heftig. Mich muss ein Spiel schon sehr fesseln, das ich Cutscenes ansehe ohne sie abzubrechen, wie zb. in DS3, Wolfenstein The New Order und The Evil Within, aber das artet wohl zuviel aus für mich. Es kommt nun auch endgültig von der Wunschliste, ist nur verwirrend 

Ich hab' vorhin mal bei was ganz anderem zugeschlagen, nämlich Plague Inc: Evolved, das gerade ein neues Tagesangebot ist. Mal was anderes, nicht schon wieder ein Horror-Survivel-Action-Shooter, die besten davon hab ich ohnehin schon alle. 
Bisher hab ich beim Weihnachtssale für mich eher außergewöhnliche Spiele gekauft, neben diesem auch noch Murdered: Soul Suspect


----------



## Lukecheater (25. Dezember 2014)

Neben meinem Dauerbrenner CS:GO zocke ich atm *Tomb Raider*, welches wirklich gutgelungen ist  Die QTE die hier manchmal moniert wurden fand ich jetzt nicht sooo überbordend wie sich das hier gelesen hat. Ich bin mal gespannt wie das wird und ob ich das heute Nacht noch fertig bekomme (bin grad bei etwas über 4h Spielzeit).
Im Steamsale hab ich mir dann neben The Walking Dead Season 2 auch noch *Assetto Corsa* gegönnt, da ich nochmal eine gute Racing-Simulation haben wollte. Das anspielen war ganz ok, aber den Umfang fand ich etwas mau. Wird das iwie noch mit Patches ausgebaut, oder muss man sich da Strecken freispielen? Ansonsten sah das mal sehr interessant aus


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Dezember 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Im Steamsale hab ich mir dann neben The Walking Dead Season 2 auch noch *Assetto Corsa* gegönnt, da ich nochmal eine gute Racing-Simulation haben wollte. Das anspielen war ganz ok, aber den Umfang fand ich etwas mau. Wird das iwie noch mit Patches ausgebaut, oder muss man sich da Strecken freispielen? Ansonsten sah das mal sehr interessant aus



Es kommen auf jeden Fall noch weitere Strecken und Autos dazu. Teilweise als kostenpflichtige DLCs, teilweise auch kostenlos. Aber generell solltest du nicht erwarten, so einen riesigen Umfang an Autos und Strecken wie z. B. in Forza oder Gran Turismo zu bekommen (zumindest nicht ohne Mods).  Die Entwickler konzentrieren sich eher auf Qualität und Realismus, als auf Masse. Die im Spiel enthaltenen Strecken sind (bis auf Trento Bondone, soweit ich weiß) alle komplett lasergescannt, so dass jedes Schlagloch und jede Bodenwelle an der richtigen Stelle ist. Ähnliches trifft auf die Autos zu: Die Entwickler haben ihr Büro an der Rennstrecken Vallelunga, wo sie die Möglichkeit bekommen, alle möglichen Telemetriedaten direkt aufzuzeichnen. Ansonsten kann ich dir noch die Seite 

Assetto Corsa | RaceDepartment

empfehlen, wo es jetzt schon einige sehr gute Strecken- und Fahrzeugdownloads gibt. Bei den Strecken ist vor allem die Nürburgring Nordschleife, Lake Louise, Donington Park (GP und National) und Barbagallo sehr zu empfehlen, bei den Autos der Lamborghini Miura und der Mazda 787b, sowie die weiteren Versionen der Shelby Cobra. Viele andere sind aber auch nicht schlecht, auch wenn einige leider noch sehr unfertig und ein paar auch generell schrottig sind. Einfach an die Bewertungen halten, die sind meist ein recht guter Indikator für die Qualität einer Mod. Nicht auf der Seite zu finden ist die Strecke Joux Plane, die eine von Kegetys konvertierte Strecke aus dem Spiel Richard Burns Rally ist.


----------



## Lukecheater (25. Dezember 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Es kommen auf jeden Fall noch weitere Strecken und Autos dazu. Teilweise als kostenpflichtige DLCs, teilweise auch kostenlos. Aber generell solltest du nicht erwarten, so einen riesigen Umfang an Autos und Strecken wie z. B. in Forza oder Gran Turismo zu bekommen (zumindest nicht ohne Mods).  Die Entwickler konzentrieren sich eher auf Qualität und Realismus, als auf Masse. Die im Spiel enthaltenen Strecken sind (bis auf Trento Bondone, soweit ich weiß) alle komplett lasergescannt, so dass jedes Schlagloch und jede Bodenwelle an der richtigen Stelle ist. Ähnliches trifft auf die Autos zu: Die Entwickler haben ihr Büro an der Rennstrecken Vallelunga, wo sie die Möglichkeit bekommen, alle möglichen Telemetriedaten direkt aufzuzeichnen. Ansonsten kann ich dir noch die Seite
> 
> Assetto Corsa | RaceDepartment
> 
> empfehlen, wo es jetzt schon einige sehr gute Strecken- und Fahrzeugdownloads gibt. Bei den Strecken ist vor allem die Nürburgring Nordschleife, Lake Louise, Donington Park (GP und National) und Barbagallo sehr zu empfehlen, bei den Autos der Lamborghini Miura und der Mazda 787b, sowie die weiteren Versionen der Shelby Cobra. Viele andere sind aber auch nicht schlecht, auch wenn einige leider noch sehr unfertig und ein paar auch generell schrottig sind. Einfach an die Bewertungen halten, die sind meist ein recht guter Indikator für die Qualität einer Mod. Nicht auf der Seite zu finden ist die Strecke Joux Plane, die eine von Kegetys konvertierte Strecke aus dem Spiel Richard Burns Rally ist.



Danke für die Infos  da werd ich mich dann bei Gelegenheit mal umschauen.

Ansonsten: Tomb Raider ist durch nach 10h. War ein schönes Spiel, an dem es eigentlich nicht viel auszusetzen gibt. Mal nochmal ein Spiel weniger auf meinem Pile of shame


----------



## MichaelG (25. Dezember 2014)

10h ? Das ist aber eher ein Levelrun. Ich hab mindestens 15h gebraucht. Bin aber auch nicht übermäßig viel gestorben.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 10h ? Das ist aber eher ein Levelrun. Ich hab mindestens 15h gebraucht. Bin aber auch nicht übermäßig viel gestorben.



bei mir zeigt steam auch nur 11h an und ich bin auch nicht durchgerannt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwas zwischen 12 und 14 Stunden.


----------



## Lukecheater (25. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 10h ? Das ist aber eher ein Levelrun. Ich hab mindestens 15h gebraucht. Bin aber auch nicht übermäßig viel gestorben.



Ich hab das hier schonmal geschrieben: Nur weil ich schneller durch bin heißt das nicht dass ich durch die Level renne, bzw. das Spiel nicht genieße. Wenn optionale Gräber aufgetaucht sind hab ich die gelöst, wenn ich Dokumente gefunden habe hab ich die komplett angehört etc. und in den Leveln selber ist ja alles gescriptet, also entweder man bleibt ewig in der Gegend stehen, oder man spielt das in einem gewissen Fluss. Wenn man Bock hat kann man es nach dem Ende immer noch auf 100% bringen, dafür hab ich aber zu viele Spiele bei Steam


----------



## MichaelG (25. Dezember 2014)

Naja gut ich bin einer der gern alles möglichst zu 100% lösen will und auch sämtliche Nebenquests mitnimmt. Ist sicher auch mit ein Grund, warum ich bei AC Unity (auch mit aufgrund der Bugs für 19% bislang 30 h gebraucht habe.


----------



## Heinz-Fiction (26. Dezember 2014)

Panzer Corps: Wehrmacht und Wizardy 7. Für beide Spiele bin ich zu blöd, was bei Wizardy noch nachvollziehbar ist. Bei Panzer Corps schaffe ich es mit Hängen und Würgen, im Rundenlimit zu bleiben für den Polenfeldzug. Nu invasiere ich Skandinavien und komme mir mal wieder zu doof für das Spiel vor. Die Mission durfte ich komplett neu starten, nicht schnell genug. Aus Frust darüber den Afrikafeldzug gestartet und trotz massivem Artilleriebeschuss und Kessel keine Chance, die letzte Stadt einzunehmen. Doofheit bestätigt.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Dezember 2014)

*wolfenstein: the new order (uncut)*

genau mein spiel!
man ist das gut - bisher!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hin und wieder ein wenig *Vollgas* auf dem Tablet, natürlich über ScummVM.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ziemlich haarig, *Castle Crashers* im Solo zu bestreiten. Hab den Lava-Level bestimmt ein halbes Dutzend Mal wiederholen müssen. Aber es macht immerhin mehr Laune als Frust. Witzig auch, wie mancher Hollywood-Streifen zitiert wird (u.a. Terminator 2). ^^


----------



## Sanador (27. Dezember 2014)

*Resident Evil 4 HD (Uncut)*
Viele sagen ja, es sei mit seiner schlechten Steuerung ein mieser Port. Doch ich komme bis jetzt mit Maus und Tastatur sehr gut zurecht, zumal das Zielen sehr gut von der Hand geht.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Dezember 2014)

Aktuell habe ich Unity (da aufgrund von regelmäßigen Abstürzen unspielbar) liegen lassen und spiele FC4. Ist im Prinzip eine FC3 Kopie (da gebe ich Recht), macht aber Spaß. Auch wenn die tierischen Angriffe nerven und selbst wenn die Honigdachse und Adler aggressiv wie unter Tollwut reagieren macht es Spaß ähnlich wie FC 3.


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2014)

Plaque Inc. auf dem PC, einfach nur großartig , ich hab' es mir am Heilig Abend gekauft und bisher jeden Tag wenigstens 2 - 3 Partien gespielt. Tolles Spiel für Zwischendurch, der Sprung zwischen den Schwierigkeitsgraden Einfach und Normal scheint mir aber zu groß zu sein, auf Einfach vernichte ich immer alles, auf Normal hab ich noch kein Spiel gewonnen


----------



## Schneeerich (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir mal wieder "Command and Conquer 3 - Tiberium Wars" installiert. Für mich ein alter Klassiker!


----------



## luki0710 (28. Dezember 2014)

RCT 3


----------



## luki0710 (28. Dezember 2014)

@Monalye

Ich spiele es auf dem Handy das ist das auch so,habe es nach dem 5 Versuch geschafft: SPOILER







alle infizieren (brauchst Geduld) auf passen das man nicht alle DNS Punkte ausgibt ,keine syntome entwickeln und dann dann tötlich machen und fertig


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe eben meinen zweiten Durchgang in *Dragon Age: Inquisition* beendet.
Diesmal habe ich mir ein wenig mehr Zeit gelassen, als beim ersten Mal und habe noch zahlreiche Dinge entdeckt, die mir vorher entgangen waren.
Außerdem habe ich diesmal auch fast alle möglichen Neben- und Sammelaufgaben erledigt. Nur die Mosaike und Pflanzensamen hab ich nicht alle voll bekommen.
Insgesamt habe ich jetzt rund 250 Stunden auf der DA:I-Uhr.
Eigentlich hätte ich schon wieder Ideen und Pläne (Entscheidungen, Romanze, Charakter) für den nächsten Durchgang, aber ich glaube ich mache erst einmal eine Pause und hole andere Dinge nach.


----------



## darkyoda (28. Dezember 2014)

Atm. WoW (WoD ist wirklich besser als erwartet ) Diablo 3 suche atm nen gescheiten nachfolger für DoDs da sind nämlich alle meine alten Server wie ausgestorben  und bitte kein CS Go wer ideen hat bitte pm


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir mal Styx: Master of Shadows gegönnt. Einfach, weil nach dem 2. Durchgang DA:I und FF13 gerade ein wenig Flaute herrscht. Ich bin positiv überrascht. Leider gibt es trotz relativ offener Gebiete wenig zu entdecken und die KI ist sehr routinenhaft und folgt komplett festen Bahnen. Aber ansonsten...echt spaßiges Spiel, das stellenweise echt schwer ist. Das war mir die 22 Euro bei Steam wert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Dezember 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal Styx: Master of Shadows gegönnt.


Die erste Hälfte ist grandios. Später gibts dann recht nerviges Backtracking, das hätte nicht sein müssen. Trotzdem mochte ich die offene Welt und die vielen Möglichkeiten, ans Ziel zu gelangen. Manche hat man erst später entdeckt (z.b. Luftschächte), wenn man schon vorbei war^^ Trotzdem für mich nach _Mark of the Ninja_ und _Blacklist_ mal wieder ein tolles Schleichspiel.


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2014)

luki0710 schrieb:


> @Monalye
> 
> Ich spiele es auf dem Handy das ist das auch so,habe es nach dem 5 Versuch geschafft: SPOILER
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, ich hab' mir inzwischen sämtliche Guides und Komplettlösungen für das Spiel rausgesucht (jaja, lacht mich nur aus ) und bin da grad dabei mich einzulesen. Ist schon viel umfangreicher als es auf den ersten Blick scheint.

Eine Frage, die mir kein Guide bisher beantwortet hat:
Wann bekomme ich auch mal andere Sachen außer Bakterien und Affengrippe freigeschaltet? Extragene hab ich schon ein paar, aber Biowaffen, Viren usw. sind alle noch gesperrt.


----------



## McDrake (29. Dezember 2014)

Neben elite: D hab ich grad noch mit Black Flag angefangen, das ich mir für 8€ geholt habe.
Das erste Assassins Ccreed seit Teil 2.
Und da ich eben schon lange keins mehr gespielt habe, find ich das Spiel recht erfrischend.

Meine Frau hingegen spielt GrimDawn, welches ich über KS mitfinenziert habe.
Wusste gar nicht mehr, dass ich dafür einen EA bekam. 
Da meine Frau solche spiele mag (Diablo, PoE...), hab ich sie mal darauf angesetzt.
Sie spielt das Teil schon einige Stunden und es scheint Spass zu machen, auch wenns ab und zu mal nen Bug hat, oder einige
Dinge nicht so toll gelöst wurden (Zum Beispiel Klassenwahl erst nach dem Prolog).

Dafür gibts einige schöne Effekte, was ich gesehen habe.
Zum Beispiel fliegen Gegner schon mal über den Bildschirm, wenn sie mit ner Keule getroffen werden.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Dezember 2014)

Gestern Abend This War of Mine gekauft und direkt mal drei Stunden bis in die Nacht gezockt. Meine Gruppe aus vier Leuten hat bislang auch schon zwei Wochen überlegt, der Schwierigkeitsgrad steigt langsam und ohne Diebstahl komme ich derzeit nicht weit. Das Spiel taugt. 

Dragon Age: Inquisition spiele ich auch weiterhin. Habe bislang gut 65 Stunden gespielt und schiebe noch immer den Ball vor mir her.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (29. Dezember 2014)

Metro 2033 Redux und Metro Last Light Redux abgeschlossen, nur noch paar Trophäen werde ich noch farmen (müssen). Beides wirklich fantastische Ego-Shooter, habe die Originale damals leider "verpasst" und bin jetzt natürlich sehr froh, die Spiele nachgeholt zu haben. Bin nun an Far Cry 4 dran und werde daran wohl noch eine Weile zu knabbern haben, die Flut an Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten ist ja schier grenzenlos.


----------



## Taiwez (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich lasse mich im Moment in Counter Strike: GO ordentlich verdreschen. Ist garantiert kein Spiel für Anfänger, man merkt viel deutlicher als bei anderen Shootern, wer das Spiel beherrscht und wer nicht. Grade das finde ich herausfordernd, obwohl ich mich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch als totalen Noob betiteln würde, ich hab mich ja letztes Mal schon gefreut, das ich in einer Runde mal Top-Fragger war...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Dezember 2014)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Metro 2033 Redux und Metro Last Light Redux abgeschlossen



2033 Redux werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch noch holen. Auf Last Light Redux verzichte ich, das ist ja verglichen mit dem Erstling mehr oder weniger nur eine GOTY, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Die technischen Unterschiede dürften eher marginal sein, aye?


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (29. Dezember 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> 2033 Redux werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch noch holen. Auf Last Light Redux verzichte ich, das ist ja verglichen mit dem Erstling mehr oder weniger nur eine GOTY, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Die technischen Unterschiede dürften eher marginal sein, aye?



Joa, ich hatte halt beide Spiele nie zuvor gezockt, für mich war es daher ein völlig neues Spielerlebnis.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2014)

Metro 2033: Roman: Amazon.de: Dmitry Glukhovsky, M. David Drevs: Bücher
Metro 2034. Roman: Amazon.de: Dmitry Glukhovsky, M. David Drevs: Bücher

Metro Last Light kenn ich nicht aber Metro 2033 war das Buch besser als das Spiel


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Dezember 2014)

Gerade *The Last of Us* zum fünften Mal (3. Mal auf der PS4) abgeschlossen.
Es bleibt einfach großartig, ein Meisterwerk.
Eine grandiose Kombination aus Erzählkunst, fantastischen Charakteren,  Musik, erstklassiger schauspielerischer Leistung (engl. Version) und  gelungenem Gameplay.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Dezember 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Metro 2033 war das Buch besser als das Spiel



Ich glaube, das dürfte niemanden sonderlich überraschen. 

Das Buch habe ich nach dem Spiel gelesen. Eigentlich wollte ich es schon weitaus vorher lesen, bin aber nie dazu gekommen. Ist in der Hinsicht aber nett, da ich die Metro beim Lesen besser visualisieren konnte.


----------



## Zinured (29. Dezember 2014)

Werde morgen mit gothic 3 und addon anfangen.... mal schauen wie es wird....
Hab Risen 3 durch und ich maG einfach diese Rollenspiele!


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Dezember 2014)

Hab das neue Lara Croft-Dingens durch. Sehr schönes Leveldesign, dümmliche Dialoge. Habs allein gespielt und Spaß gehabt. Mal gucken, ob ich bis zum Urlaubsende noch mit dem Biest Dragon Age: Inquisition anfange. Ein Blick in die Dragon Age Keep hat mir irgendwie jede Motivation geraubt. Werde wohl mit einem Standardspielstand anfangen, die Rekonstruktion meiner alten Helden und deren Entscheidungen ist mir zu aufwändig ...


----------



## Zinured (29. Dezember 2014)

Hmmm Dragon age ich hab echt Angst vor einer Enttäuschung....


----------



## MichaelG (29. Dezember 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das dürfte niemanden sonderlich überraschen.
> 
> Das Buch habe ich nach dem Spiel gelesen. Eigentlich wollte ich es schon weitaus vorher lesen, bin aber nie dazu gekommen. Ist in der Hinsicht aber nett, da ich die Metro beim Lesen besser visualisieren konnte.



Der Nachfolgeband Metro 2034 von Gluchovsky ist aber ebenso gut und absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## Sanador (29. Dezember 2014)

Nach langer Zeit endlich mal *Contrast *angefangen...nach 2 Stunden war ich dann auch schon durch.
Was soll man da großartig sagen? 
Nun, der Noir Stil der 20iger Jahre ist toll und auch die Sprecher machen eine gute Figur. Ebenso sind die Rätsel gut gelungen und bauen einen stetig steigenden Schwierigkeitsgrad auf.
Dass das Spiel so kurz ist würde ich zudem gar nicht als so schlecht bezeichnen, da das "Schatten-Gameplay" schlicht zu monoton für ein längeres Spiel wäre.
Deshalb empfehle ich es allen, die auf Plattformer mit einer Priese von Rätseleinlagen stehen.


----------



## Kwengie (29. Dezember 2014)

ich spiele derzeit TERA wieder und ist es das Spiel, in welches ich mich zu Weihnachten 2013 verguckt habe?
Jedenfalls diese Erweiterung namens Fate of Arun nervt gewaltig, weil ich immer für einen Quest 25 Monster plätten muß.
Weiter bin ich auch enttäuscht, weil es in den Lagern nur noch einen Quest gibt plus diesen "Belohnungsquests" des Dauerplättens.
Jedenfalls hält dies mächtig auf und wieso soll ich, wenn ich diese eine Gruppe geplättet habe, die selbe Gruppe von Monstern nochmals (25 mal) plätten,wenn mir die Viecher auf den Pelz rücken? Bringt eigentlich keinen Spaß mehr!


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem ich nun Unity dank der ständigen Abstürze, Freezes, Bugs, Glitches u.s.w. zu Beginn von Sequenz 3 beiseite gelegt habe (vielen Dank Ubisoft für diese absolute "Top Qualität" von diesem "billigen" Spiel *Sarkasmusmod off* erst Recht im Hinblick darauf wenn man sieht was man daraus mit Zeit und dem Willen eine bezüglich Bugvermeidung und Engineperformance qualitativ hochwertige Arbeit abzuliefern hätte machen können und bei diesem Top Charakter *heul*) spiele ich parallel zu FC4, das bislang mit dem aktuellen Patch problemlos läuft (bin bei 36 % angelangt) nun zum Abbau meiner PoS endlich mal The Walking Dead Season 1. Bin nun nach rund 1.5 h Spieldauer mit der 1. Episode von Season 1 gestern abend durch gewesen und einfach nur platt. Meine Fresse. Da ist bislang etwas ganz Großes an mir vorbei gegangen. Die Entscheidungen die man treffen muß und die daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen. Ich hatte nicht nur 1 x einen Kloß im Hals. Und das schon in Episode 1 von Staffel 1 ist heftig. Die QTE sind imho ziemlich fair gesetzt von dem Tempo her, aber trotzdem fordernd was deren Umsetzung betrifft (Anpassung an die geforderte Frequenz der Tastendrücke). Eine absolute Spieleperle. Bin mal auf die Fortsetzung gespannt.

PS: Übrigens war das Beiseitelegen von Unity aufgrund von Bugs von den AC-Spielen eine absolute Premiere bei den AC-Games. Nur BF habe ich nach Sequenz 2 beiseite gelegt, weil ich zum Charakter von Kenway absolut keinen Zugang finden kann. Die Schauplätze sind top und als Piratenspiel wäre es sicher gut, aber als AC??? Edward Kenway ist für mich der mit großem Abstand schwächste Charakter der bisherigen AC-Historie. Da war selbst ein Haytham obwohl Templer eine absolute Perle. Aber vielleicht hole ich BF irgendwann nochmal nach. Das gleiche gilt für Unity sollte Ubisoft zaubern können, mit Patches das Spiel so hinzubekommen, wie es qualitativ hätte released werden sollen.

Aber nun zur Wertung von TWD Staffel 1 - Bislang eine absolut verdiente 10/10.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte nochmal *Dragon Age Origins* durchgespielt. Immer noch ein sehr, sehr gutes Spiel. Interessant ist vor allem zu sehen, wie viele Dinge anders verlaufen, als beim damaligen durchspielen. 2 Gefährten hatten sich diesmal z.B. gegen mich gestellt und musste ich töten, einer hat mich bekämpft, sich aber dann doch wieder zusammen gerissen und einer ist davon gegangen. Beim 1. durchspielen damals dagegen war es total ruhig 
Irgendwann demnächst werde ich noch die anderen 4 Anfangssequenzen spielen, gibt ja 6 Stück insgesamt. Den 2.Teil werd ich allerdings jetzt nicht nochmal spielen, hab ich damals durchgespielt und musste mich richtig durchquälen, weil er mir nicht gefallen hat.
Nein, ich werd mich jetzt an Inquisition machen, bin grad bei den Einstellungen im Dragon Age Keep


----------



## shippy74 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mri gestern aufm Krabbel Tisch für 9.99€ Warhammer 40000 Space Marine gekauft für die PS3, ist so ein Titel den ich schon 20 mal in der Hand hatte aber nie wusste ob ich ihn kaufen soll, was soll ich sagen, nachdem ich nun 3 Kapitel gespielt hab bin ich richtig begeistert. Netter Shooter mit tollen Nahkämpfen. Ok die Level sehen alle nicht so prikelnd aus aber in anbetracht das da alles zerbombt wurde kann ich damit Leben. Klasse Spiel für nen günstigen Preis , wo das Cover und die Beschreibung so garnichts aussagt. Ich versteh  da immer noch nicht das THQ Pleite ging, die hatten doch immer gute Spiele im Programm.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Januar 2015)

So, mit Star Wars Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II (was für ein sperriger Titel, wenn man ihn ausschreibt) bin ich jetzt durch. Das Spiel war kürzer und leichter (bis auf Jerec im Endkampf, der war trotzdem noch verdammt hart), als ich es in Erinnerung hatte, aber mit Sicherheit nicht schlechter. Das Leveldesign gehört auch heute noch für mich zu den besten Designs überhaupt in einem Shooter und unter'm Strich gehört Jedi Knight für mich zu den besten Star Wars Spielen (die anderen beiden sind X-Wing und Knights of the old Republic). Athmosphäre, Musik ... ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es sobald kein neues Spiel geben wird, dass das Star Wars Feeling so gut einfängt. Es werden auf jeden Fall noch einige Bücher zum Thema (derzeit "Sturm über Tatooine", das diverse Hintergrundgeschichten von Charakteren aus der Cantina in Mos Eisley erzählt) gelesen.

Jetzt stehe ich vor der Wahl, was ich als nächstes spielen will. Zur Auswahl stehen:

- Black Mirror 1 (vor Jahren gespielt)
- Black Mirror 2 (nie gespielt)
- *The Testament of Sherlock Holmes*

Alle gestern frisch bei Steam erdampft. Ich tendiere dazu, mit *The Testament of Sherlock Holmes* anzufangen. Nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen die Serie mit Jeremy Brett gesehen habe, hab ich da irgendwie Lust drauf. Da ich schon mit Sherlock Holmes jagt Jack the Ripper vor einigen Jahren Spaß hatte, wird es hier sicher nicht anders sein.


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Januar 2015)

Typisch EA und Origin. Warum muss ich jetzt nochmal ein mehrere Gigabyte großes Sprachpaket für DA:I runterladen, bevor ich es auf Englisch spielen darf? Furchtbar. EA scheint immer davon auszugehen, dass deutsche Spieler nur auf Deutsch spielen möchten.

Ansonsten hab ich momentan irgendwie gar keine Lust auf Spiele. Hab Shadowrun, The Crew und die Preview-Version von Blackguards 2 installiert, aber derzeit reizt mich überhaupt nix.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Januar 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> EA scheint immer davon auszugehen, dass deutsche Spieler nur auf Deutsch spielen möchten.



für geschätzte 98,5 % dürfte das wohl auch zutreffen, vermute ich.


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Januar 2015)

Aber Ubisoft macht es doch vor, wie man den anderen 1,5% entgegenkommt. Ganz große Klasse, wie man bei jedem Spiel Untertitel und Sprache getrennt voneinander einstellen kann - direkt im Spielmenü ohne Zusatz-Downloads.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich heute den vorletzten Bossgegner in *Castle Crashers* nicht knacke - und ich ahne bereits dass es so sein wird [emoji52] -, werde ich es aus Frust/Prinzip nicht mehr weiterspielen und lieber Miss Crofts neues Spin-Off im Osiris-Tempel beginnen. Da dürfte eigentlich absolut nix schiefgehen. [emoji6]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Januar 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Typisch EA und Origin. Warum muss ich jetzt nochmal ein mehrere Gigabyte großes Sprachpaket für DA:I runterladen, bevor ich es auf Englisch spielen darf? Furchtbar. EA scheint immer davon auszugehen, dass deutsche Spieler nur auf Deutsch spielen möchten.



EA hat das bei DA:I mit der Belegung der Datenträger begründet.
Das Spiel belegt so schon 4 DVDs und hätte mit mehreren Sprachen noch mehr gebraucht.
Auf den BluRay-Konsolen sind mehrere Sprachen auf der Disc.
Ist halt das Problem, dass sich BluRay am PC noch immer nicht durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> EA hat das bei DA:I mit der Belegung der Datenträger begründet.
> Das Spiel belegt so schon 4 DVDs und hätte mit mehreren Sprachen noch mehr gebraucht.
> Auf den BluRay-Konsolen sind mehrere Sprachen auf der Disc.
> Ist halt das Problem, dass sich BluRay am PC noch immer nicht durchgesetzt hat.


Dann komprimieren die die Sprachdateien aber schlecht. Die letzten ACs hatten locker ein halbes Dutzend Sprachen in der reinen Verkaufsversion drin - in Text und (!) Ton.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann komprimieren die die Sprachdateien aber schlecht. Die letzten ACs hatten locker ein halbes Dutzend Sprachen in der reinen Verkaufsversion die - in Text und (!) Ton.



Weißt du, wie groß da die jeweiligen Sprachdateien waren?
Bei DA:I sind es ungefähr 2,5 GB pro Sprache, was für ein Spiel mit den Ausmaßen von DA:I recht überschaubar ist.
Es sind ja auch nicht die Sprachen, die immer mehr Platz fressen, sondern der Rest des Spiels.
Und wenn alle Spieldateien + 1 Sprache gerade so auf 4 DVD passen, ist es eine durchaus berechtigte wirtschaftliche Überlegung des Verlegers, ob er eine fünfte DVD in die Packung quetschen will.
Außerdem erinnere ich mich auch an ein EA-Statement, dass es heutzutage kaum noch Hersteller von DVD-Hüllen gibt, die solche Hüllen herstellt, in die mehr als 4 Scheiben passen.
Wie gesagt, es ist ja keine Entscheidung gegen die Sprache, weil diese in den Konsolenversionen auf der Disc vorhanden sind. Es ist ein reines Problem der PC-Version und dessen veralteter Datenträger.


----------



## Lukecheater (1. Januar 2015)

Ich würde mir ehrlich gesagt auch wünschen, dass so langsam die BluRay mehr Gewicht bekommt im PC-Sektor, aber die Frage ist halt auch ob die physischen Datenträger gerade beim PC nicht sowieso immer unwichtiger werden in Anbetracht von Steam & Co. Ich hab mir 2014 glaub ich genau einen physischen Datenträger gekauft und das war Rome 2 und das auch nur weil es die CE war, welche einen wirklichen Mehrwert zum Download bietet (der Download fand dann bei der Hälfte aber trotzdem statt).
Im Gegensatz zu Musik-CDs kommt man bei Spielen einfach immer schlechter weg bei Retail. Wäre das Kaufverhalten von allen so wie meins würden nur noch CEs in den Läden stehen und der Rest wäre nur noch digital verfügbar


----------



## MichaelG (1. Januar 2015)

Nicht jeder  hat eine gute Internetverbindung.


----------



## shippy74 (1. Januar 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wäre das Kaufverhalten von allen so wie meins würden nur noch CEs in den Läden stehen und der Rest wäre nur noch digital verfügbar



Und wäre das Kaufverhalten so wie meins wäre Steam nie über das erste Jahr gekommen und an Origin hätte niemand gedacht. Nur weil du alles per DL kaufst müssen das andere nicht aus so machen. Ich hab das Spielen am PC (bis auf den LS15) komplett aufgegeben wegen diesen Plattformen und den ewigen gängeleien.  Da Lob ich mir ne Konsole, Datenträger im Geschäft kaufen , einlegen, eventuell installieren und Spielen. Und ich kann mir in unserer Videotheke alle neuen Spiele ausleihen und erst mal testen. Für mich ist der PC als Gaming Plattform voriges Jahr endgültig gestorben. Da pfeife ich auf die bessere Grafik, das ist der ganze Rattenschwanz nicht wert.


----------



## Lukecheater (1. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nicht jeder  hat eine gute Internetverbindung.



Hab ich auch nicht behauptet, aber ich denke das wird auch immer besser werden die nächsten Jahre.




shippy74 schrieb:


> Nur weil du alles per DL kaufst müssen das andere nicht aus so machen.



Den Konjunktiv haste aber schon bemerkt, oder? 
Mir ergeht es mir mit Steam genau andersrum. Dank der Spottpreise und dem Ende von nervigem Disc-Einlegen bei jedem Spielstart (ach war das schön damals ohne Kopierschutz ) habe ich mir die letzten zwei Jahre so viele Spiele zugelegt wie nie zuvor.


----------



## shippy74 (2. Januar 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Den Konjunktiv haste aber schon bemerkt, oder?
> Mir ergeht es mir mit Steam genau andersrum. Dank der Spottpreise und dem Ende von nervigem Disc-Einlegen bei jedem Spielstart (ach war das schön damals ohne Kopierschutz ) habe ich mir die letzten zwei Jahre so viele Spiele zugelegt wie nie zuvor.




Wenn das für dich passt ist das doch ok, für mich war das maß voll. Ich war nicht mehr bereit noch Geld auszugeben für ein Spiel das sich an eine Plattform bindet. Ich hab für mich Gebrauchte Spiele bei Gamestop Entdeckt und hab das Letzte Jahr 50 Titel gekauft, davon viele auf Vorrat.  Waren auch 3 Neue dabei aber im großen und Ganzen nur noch gebraucht.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. Januar 2015)

Dragon Age: Inquisition, abends gern mal ein wenig This War of Mine und zwischendurch Civilization 5, das es derzeit als Complete Edition für einen Zehner auf Steam gibt.


----------



## dri71 (2. Januar 2015)

GTA 5 auf der PS4 & immer wieder Diablo 3 + AddOn auf PC.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2015)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Wenn das für dich passt ist das doch ok, für mich war das maß voll. Ich war nicht mehr bereit noch Geld auszugeben für ein Spiel das sich an eine Plattform bindet. Ich hab für mich Gebrauchte Spiele bei Gamestop Entdeckt und hab das Letzte Jahr 50 Titel gekauft, davon viele auf Vorrat.  Waren auch 3 Neue dabei aber im großen und Ganzen nur noch gebraucht.



Einfach ein wenig informieren, es gibt immer noch Spiele, die gänzlich ohne Plattform/Client ablaufen. Ein aktuelles Beispiel: Risen 3. 
Auf gog.com z.B. sind die Spiele alle ohne Kopierschutz. Da kannste auch mal schauen, wenn du magst. Es gibt schon noch Alternativen


----------



## shippy74 (2. Januar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Einfach ein wenig informieren, es gibt immer noch Spiele, die gänzlich ohne Plattform/Client ablaufen. Ein aktuelles Beispiel: Risen 3.
> Auf gog.com z.B. sind die Spiele alle ohne Kopierschutz. Da kannste auch mal schauen, wenn du magst. Es gibt schon noch Alternativen



Da hab ich schon mal rein geschaut, aber ich dachte die Spiele sind alle nur in Englisch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2015)

*Ächz*

Mit viel Mühe, noch mehr Not und gewaltiger Menge Dusel konnte ich *Castle Crashers* doch noch zu Ende bringen.
PAAHHH!!! Das ist eine Sorte Spiel (fast) zum Abgewöhnen. 

So, und nun werde ich - wie angekündigt - Miss Croft unter die Blu... *hust*... Arme greifen und schöne Iso-Action nebst -Rätsel meistern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2015)

Grundgütiger Himmel. Was für eine gelangweilte Synchro-Tante leiht dort der Lara ihre Stimme?! Nora Tschirner kann das nie und nimmer sein... [emoji15]

Ansonsten... Gewohnt-gutes Gameplay a la "Guardian of Light". Sehr chice, leicht verbesserte Engine. Die Waffensounds klingen allerdings etwas dünn...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Grundgütiger Himmel. Was für eine gelangweilte Synchro-Tante leiht dort der Lara ihre Stimme?! Nora Tschirner kann das nie und nimmer sein... [emoji15]



Kurz in den Anfang eines Let's Plays reingeschaut.
Das ist tatsächlich Nora Tschirner.
Was ich aber sehr eigenartig finde.
In der englischen Version haben sie mit Absicht nicht Camilla Ludington genommen, sondern erneut Keeley Hawes, die Lara bereits in TR: Legend, Anniversary und Underworld sowie Guardian of Light gesprochen hat.
Begründet hatte man das damit, dass Temple of Osiris zur Legend-Timeline gehört und nicht zur der des Reboot.
Da hätte man im Deutschen eigentlich auch wieder Marion von Stengel nehmen sollen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Kurz in den Anfang eines Let's Plays reingeschaut.
> Das ist tatsächlich Nora Tschirner.
> Was ich aber sehr eigenartig finde.
> In der englischen Version haben sie mit Absicht nicht Camilla Ludington genommen, sondern erneut Keeley Hawes, die Lara bereits in TR: Legend, Anniversary und Underworld sowie Guardian of Light gesprochen hat.
> ...


Echt?! Das wundert mich auch, aber extremst. Dabei hat die Tschirner doch in TR 2013 gezeigt dass sie es VIEL besser kann...

Naja, hoffen wir mal dass sie im Kommenden TR-Sequel wieder in Höchstform am Mikro sitzt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Januar 2015)

Ich spiele immer noch Dragon Age Inquisition, obwohl meine Steam-Bibliothek dank des Sales um ein paar schöne Spiele ergänzt wurde.

Da ich zwischenzeitlich einen Schurken angefangen habe, fange ich praktisch wieder von vorne an und habe bereits mehr als 40 Stunden gespielt. Es wird also noch etwas dauern, bis ich das Ende sehe. Dieses Mal habe ich mich dafür entschieden 



Spoiler



im Nichts Hawke zu opfern. War schon etwas hart, ich mochte ja die Charaktere aus dem zweiten Teil. Aber ich spiele mal damit weiter. Da stand ja auch was von ¨...wird wahrscheinlich sterben¨. [emoji6]


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2015)

mit *wolfenstein: the new order* fertig.
toller sp-shooter, der imho auch den namen, also 'wolfenstein', zu recht trägt. 

mal schauen, was jetzt dran kommt....

ach so:
den vorgänger würd ich ja doch mal gerne noch nachholen.
aber den bekommt man ja offenbar nirgends mehr (legal zumindest).


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Januar 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Da stand ja auch was von ¨...wird wahrscheinlich sterben¨. [emoji6]





Spoiler



Und zwar ziemlich wahrscheinlich.
Selbst wenn er/sie den riesigen Dämon überlebt, ist er/sie im Nichts gefangen ohne den Inquisitor.
Ein anderes Ende als der Tod wäre zwar nicht das erste Mal für Bioware (Leliana), ließe sich aber sehr schwer vermitteln.


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Af_CAgMe7cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das Spiel ist so genial


----------



## Taiwez (3. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mal mich an "The Long Dark" versucht und muss als totaler Survival-Noob gestehen, das ich bis jetzt max 3 Tage überlebt habe. 

Das Spiel hat mich wegen seinem Setting und dem Grafikstil sehr gereizt, endlich mal keine Zombies ala Day-Z, mit dem Spiel konnte ich komischeweise nie wirklich etwas anfangen.

Aber TLD gefällt mir wirklich gut. Gibt es in dem Spiel eigentlich Waffen, ich habe bis jetzt zwar ein Messer und ein Beil, die scheinen aber nicht als Waffen zu zählen.. Naja, hat ja auch seinen Reiz für sich, aber ich habe einfach keine Ahnung, wie ich vorgehen kann, wenn mich ein Wolf entdeckt hat, mich angreifen will und ich keine Fackeln mehr habe..


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mir Lords of the Fallen im Sale gegönnt. Bei 25 Euro kann man wohl nichts falsch machen. Jedenfalls bin ich positiv überrascht. Ich bin zwar erfahrener Dark Souls-Spieler und LotF ist aufgrund aufgrund der vielen Tipps und der weniger komplexen Charakterentwicklung eher ein Dark Souls-Lite, aber ich beiße mir an so manchem Gegner doch die Zähne aus. Nichtsdestotrotz macht es echt Laune.  Und sieht dabei auch noch sehr gut aus.


----------



## Zinured (4. Januar 2015)

Path of Exile seit langem mal wieder.


----------



## luki0710 (4. Januar 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ich hab' mir inzwischen sämtliche Guides und Komplettlösungen für das Spiel rausgesucht (jaja, lacht mich nur aus ) und bin da grad dabei mich einzulesen. Ist schon viel umfangreicher als es auf den ersten Blick scheint.
> 
> Eine Frage, die mir kein Guide bisher beantwortet hat:
> Wann bekomme ich auch mal andere Sachen außer Bakterien und Affengrippe freigeschaltet? Extragene hab ich schon ein paar, aber Biowaffen, Viren usw. sind alle noch gesperrt.



In der Mobilen:Wenn du den voherigen Typ auf normal oder schwer bendet hast.Ich habe nur die App,wird aber wahrscheinlich genauso sein.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (4. Januar 2015)

Vor Neujahr erfolgreich Far Cry 4 absolviert - mir fehlen nur noch zwei Koop-Trophäen, dann wäre das Thema endgültig erledigt. Grundsätzlich bin ich positiv überrascht, meiner Meinung nach ist Teil 4 spürbar besser als der Vorgänger. Die Geschichte ist besser erzählt, die Charaktere (Rivalität zwischen den beiden "Anführern des Goldenen Pfads") komplexer gestrickt und der "Bösewicht" nicht einfach vergeudet. Geblieben sind die stupiden Nebenmissionen und Sammelaufgaben, aber sind besser in die Rahmenhandlung eingebunden (Propagandaplakete, Konvoifahrten usw.). Fazit: Eine würdige Fortsetzung, nur mit Teil 5 sollte Ubisoft schon eine richtig große, neue Zutat beisteuern.  Jetzt spiele ich erstmal Dragon Age weiter oder XCOM. Mal sehen.


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2015)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Jetzt spiele ich erstmal Dragon Age weiter oder XCOM. Mal sehen.



Dragon Age bietet weniger frust ^^


----------



## Taiwez (5. Januar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dragon Age bietet weniger frust ^^



Dafür belohnt Xcom aber auch taktisches Vorgehen/Denken 

Aber am Anfang kann das wirklich etwas frustrierend sein, musste viel abspeichern und neu starten, um erfolgreich zu sein. Die älteren Teile sollen ja sogar noch schwerer gewesen sein, diese habe ich aber nicht gespielt. hat da jemand Erfahrungen von euch gemacht?


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte ein wenig *Wolfenstein - The New Order* gespielt. Bisher geht der Daumen ganz klar nach oben. Scheint ein wirklich gelungener Shooter geworden zu sein, macht viel Spaß. Jetzt werd ich mir noch The Forest anschauen und dann weiter mit Dragon Age Inquisition machen


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Januar 2015)

Ich hab tatsächlich mal wieder Freespace 2 mitsamt aller Mods (Tipp: FSOInstaller.com) auf die Festplatte geschmissen. Elite: Dangerous ist mir zu stumpfsinnig, ich brauch was mit Story 
Außerdem werde ich mich mal an einem dritten Durchgang mit The Banner Saga versuchen, muss mir schließlich noch das perfekte Savegame für Teil 2 zurechtlegen.


----------



## sulla5 (8. Januar 2015)

Ich spiele momentan Advanced Warfare aber so begeistert bin ich nicht muss ich sagen.... Mich regt es oftmals ziemlich auf das man einfach durch die Gegend hüpfen kann wie man will durch diese Exo-Anzüge. Ohne diese Funktionen wäre das Spiel meiner Meinung nach viel besser


----------



## Lukecheater (8. Januar 2015)

Ich hab diese Woche mit Klos im Hals The Walking Dead: Season 2 beendet...



Spoiler



Wie Clementine da so allein auf weiter Flur stand mit Alvine Jr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Januar 2015)

Bis jetzt 4 Stunden in *Lara Croft & der Tempel des Orisis* investiert.
Der PCG-Test deckt genau meine bisherige Spielerfahrung. Viel gewohnt Gutes, aber so gut wie nix an Neuem. Zudem wirklich viel zu leicht, da hatte *Guardian of Light *doch noch einige recht kniffelige Stellen zu bieten.
Auch hatte der Vorgänger optisch mehr Abwechslung geboten, hier kommt man abgesehen von den ringsum verteilten Gräbern nie von der Stelle, ist ja alles auf einer einzigen Karte verteilt.

Aber für das Geld (7,50€)... Ist schon ein lohnenswerter Download-Titel, ohne Frage.


----------



## svd (9. Januar 2015)

Gestern nachts noch schnell "Child of Light" durchgespielt. 

Okay, im Nachhinein war es vlt. doch recht einfach. War ja beinahe wie "Stein, Schere, Papier", wo der Stein immer gewinnt. 
Anstatt mal alle Partymitglieder zum Zuge kommen zu lassen, habe ich, vom Anschluss bis zum Endsieg, eigentlich nur den Golem an meiner Seite gehabt.

Aber, das Spiel ist trotzdem schön. Für mich definitiv das beste Ubisoft Spiel der letzten Jahre und bildet mit "Beyond Good & Evil" und "Prince of Persia (200
meine persönliche Ubisoft Dreifaltigkeit.

Nach dem herrlichen Aquarellstil (der Credits Screen als dynamischer Hintergrund wäre toll) geht's wohl pixelig, bzw. voxelig weiter, mit "Delta Force 1".

Das tatsächlich mal die Referenz im Genre der "Taktikshooter mit KI Kollegen" gewesen ist... ch-ch-ch.
Es macht noch immer einen Heidenspaß, mit der "M249 SAW", aus der Hüfte, die Maustaste nur kurz angestipselt damit sich ja nur ein einzelner Schuss löst, 
400m weit entfernte Ameisen Pirouetten drehen zu lassen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. Januar 2015)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich das mal schreibe, aber: Ich habe gerade ein Bioware-Rollenspiel abgebrochen. Dragon Age: Inquisition sagt mir so überhaupt nicht zu. Ein schnarchlangweiliger Einstieg, ein Kampfsystem, das überhaupt nichts mehr mit dem aus Origins zu tun hat (da war selbst DA2 besser!) und sich nur mit Gamepad halbwegs vernünftigt steuern lässt, Füllerquests am laufenden Band und statische Dialoge mit Nebencharakteren, dazu ruckelnde Zwischensequenzen mit Pop-ups. Nope.

Ich wünsche ja jedem viel Spaß damit, dem Inquisition gefällt, aber bei mir hat es überhaupt nicht *Klick* gemacht.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Januar 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich das mal schreibe, aber: Ich habe gerade ein Bioware-Rollenspiel abgebrochen. Dragon Age: Inquisition sagt mir so überhaupt nicht zu. Ein schnarchlangweiliger Einstieg, ein Kampfsystem, das überhaupt nichts mehr mit dem aus Origins zu tun hat (da war selbst DA2 besser!) und sich nur mit Gamepad halbwegs vernünftigt steuern lässt, Füllerquests am laufenden Band und statische Dialoge mit Nebencharakteren, dazu ruckelnde Zwischensequenzen mit Pop-ups. Nope.
> 
> Ich wünsche ja jedem viel Spaß damit, dem Inquisition gefällt, aber bei mir hat es überhaupt nicht *Klick* gemacht.



Danke für den Beitrag. Und ich dachte, ich bin der Einzige hier, der es scheiße findet (und deswegen die Klappe gehalten hat). 
Wobei ich nach allem, was ich bisher davon gesehen habe, es trotzdem für gelungener als DA 2 halte.

BioWare ist für mich mittlerweile echt auf dem Abstellgleis, die sind (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) nur noch ein Schatten ihrer selbst.


----------



## Herr-Semmelknoedel (10. Januar 2015)

Wolfenstein New Order, am Anfang ziemlich doof, ein Hauptcharakter, welcher nur heulen kann, wie scheiße der Krieg doch ist (und trotzdem blutrünstig jeden Nazi abschlachtet, äh, widetspruch?), cutscene überfluss wie bei Call of Duty und dafür,  dass das Spiel als oldschool shooter beworben wird, eigentlich rein gar nix mit alten klassikern zu tun hat. Das der PC port mies ist (60 fps lock und dennoch starke ruckler, obwohl ich BF4 mit 140fps spielen kann) und man zur deutschen schnittfassung und syncro gezwungen wird, macht das nicht besser.
Aber wenn man weiter spielt wird es dann doch noch besser, BJ hält dann nämlich eher die Klappe, kleinere schleichpassagen halten bei Laune,  scriptsequenzen werden weniger und die Nebenfiguren sind gut.


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Januar 2015)

Herr-Semmelknoedel schrieb:


> BJ



hihihihi


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2015)

Gestern Abend/Nacht gerade mit Staffel 1 von The Walking Dead durch. Ich bin platt. Eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre. Um nicht zu sagen ein Meilenstein in der Gaminggeschichte. Die Erzählstruktur ist absolute Sahne und auch die Auswirkung der getroffenen Entscheidungen während der 5 Episoden ist top. Es ist aufgrund dieser und der zig möglichen Entscheidungsoptionen und -konstellationen auch ein erneuter Wiederspielwert gegeben.

Einzig schade fand ich:



Spoiler



daß man einige Charaktere wie Kenny bzw. seine Familie nicht retten konnte und daß Lee keine Chance hatte



Jetzt geht es mit 400 Days weiter und danach Season 2...


----------



## GorrestFump (11. Januar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Danke für den Beitrag. Und ich dachte, ich bin der Einzige hier, der es scheiße findet (und deswegen die Klappe gehalten hat).



dito... Zu allem was Peter erwähnte kommt dazu dass kein Flair bzw. keine Atmosphäre aufkommen will - evtl. liegts für mich an der unpassenden Farbgebung.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Januar 2015)

Hab gestern nochmal einen Tag mit der Oculus Rift verbringen dürfen. 
Die beiden Demos, die mich am meisten beeindruckt haben waren Cyberspace und Mental Torment Ep 1. 
Ersteres simuliert eine Art Freizeitpark-Fahrgeschäft, dass mit einer 200 Meter hohen Schaukel zu vergleichen ist. Nur das man sich extrem schnell bewegt, komplett überschlägt und der Sitz sich in sich noch einmal dreht. Die Demo vermittelt ein wahnsinnig gutes Gefühl für die Bewegungen und Höhe, ich musste mich zwischenzeitlich wirklich am Tisch festhalten, um nicht umzukippen. Nach zwei Fahrten war mir auch zum ersten Mal mit der Rift etwas schlecht  Trotzdem eine coole Erfahrung 

Mental Torment ist, wie der Name schon vermuten lässt, eine 30-minütige Horror-Demo. Länger hätte ich es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ausgehalten. Horror wird durch die Rift auf eine komplett neue Ebene gebracht und die Demo spielt mit den Effekten der Brille auf brilliante Art und Weise. Ohne Übertreibung die krasseste Erfahrung im Bereich Horror, die ich bisher gemacht hab, da können Amnesia und Outlast nicht mithalten. Gerade der erste, richtige Jumpscare nach ~10 Minuten war heftig. Selten abseits von Sport so geschwitzt, musste zwischendruch ab und zu die Brille absetzen, um durchzuschnaufen


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (11. Januar 2015)

Nun fast 35 Stunden in Dragon Age: Inquisition versenkt. Der Einstieg ist in der Tat recht lahm, Füllerquests (insbesondere das Sammeln der Scherben) zweifellos vorhanden und Welt insgesamt recht statisch (mehr Einsätze, die die Spielumgebung um einen herum verändern und neue Wege öffnen wären nett gewesen) - hab wie Peter das Spiel zunächst für mehrere Wochen in der Schublade verschwinden lassen, dann aber doch weitergespielt. Und nun hänge ich irgendwie daran fest, trotz aller oben genannten Kritikpunkte. Mal sehen, wie lange die Motivation hält.


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2015)

24 stunden dragon age 3

die hauptstory und die atmosphäre und die grafik und das treffen mit alten bekannten ist genial

mittelprächtig ist die steuerung und das taktiksystem da merkt man wurde halt für die konsole mitentwickelt

da man die macht und die punkte braucht um keine story zu verpassen und viel story in versteckten büchern steht darf man die gesamte karte ablaufen

in dragon age origins wars optimal mit der weltkarte und openworld die zonen haben sich unterschieden und es war alles erreichbar
in dragon age 2 sah alles gleich aus und man musste mehrfach an die selben wiederholenden orten
in dragon age 3 sehen die zonen unterschiedlich aus und es gibt viel zu entdecken aber es ist total blöde verteilt und das pferd hilft da auch nicht viel


----------



## Bonkic (11. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2015)

So. 400 Days ist auch durch. Erreicht nicht ganz das Level von Season 1. Ist aber immer noch großes Kino.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Januar 2015)

Mission "zweites *Tomb Raider*-Spin-Off" nach 5,5 Stunden erfüllt.

Ich denke ich beginne als Nächstes* The Swapper*.


----------



## chbdiablo (12. Januar 2015)

Banner Saga hab ich jetzt zweimal durch. Einfach ein tolles Spiel, dass geschickt ein gutes Gameplay mit Story und Atmosphäre verbindet. Viele Spiele sind oft nur in einem der Aspekte gut. Dazu kommt noch einer der (meiner Meinung nach) besten Spielesoundtracks der letzten Zeit. Hab jetzt sogar einen dritten Druchlauf gestartet, auf schwer, aber da bin ich noch ganz am Anfang weil es, naja, schwer ist. 

Ansonsten hab ich gestern endlich begonnen, einen schwarzen Fleck meiner Adventure-Spielekarriere zu entfernen, indem ich endlich mal The Longest Journey spiele.

The Swapper hab ich irgendwann letzes Jahr auch gespielt. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, wobei gegen Ende ein paar echte Kopfnüsse dabei waren und ich zugeben muss, einige wenige Male einen Blick in die Lösung geworfen zu haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr interessanter Grafikstil... Leichte, fast schon meditative Musik... Und sehr fordernd. Dass man seine Clone gar als "Leiter in der Luft" missbrauchen kann, hab ich gerade durch pures Probieren gecheckt. ^^

Aber die Story ist momentan noch schwer zu durchschauen... Vielleicht ist auch nur mein Englisch etwas eingerostet, aber das mit den sprechenden (?) Steinen/Felsen verstehe ich (noch) nicht so ganz... Aber auch so ist es sehr geheimnisvoll.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Januar 2015)

Bei mir sieht der Spielplan derzeit wie folgt aus:

Bei *Dragon Age: Inquisition* (PC) läuft inzwischen Durchgang Nummer 3. Nach Mensch und Elf diesmal mit einem Zwerg, denn auch kleine Leute können die Welt retten.
Außerdem werf ich ab und zu auch die PS4-Version ein und spiele dort nebenbei Durchgang Nummer 4 für meine Trophy-Statistik. 

Zur Abwechslung habe ich mir endlich einmal den 1999-Mode von *Bioshock Infinite* vorgenommen.
Das Spiel ist einfach immer noch fantastisch.

Zu guter letzt klicke ich mich zur Entspannung zwischendurch ein wenig durch *Torchlight 2*, bis die neue Season von Diablo 3 endlich startet.

Ach ja, ein Komplettdurchgang der *Mass Effect*-Trilogie habe ich mir ebenfalls mal wieder vorgenommen.

Langweilig wird mir jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht der Spielplan derzeit wie folgt aus:
> 
> Bei *Dragon Age: Inquisition* (PC) läuft inzwischen Durchgang Nummer 3. Nach Mensch und Elf diesmal mit einem Zwerg, denn auch kleine Leute können die Welt retten.
> Außerdem werf ich ab und zu auch die PS4-Version ein und spiele dort nebenbei Durchgang Nummer 4 für meine Trophy-Statistik.
> ...


Da rede ich im Vorpost gerade von *The Swapper*, und unser Herr Dammes scheint selbst sowas wie eine Klon-Kanone zu haben. Wie sonst soll man soviele Spiele parallel bearbeiten...


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2015)

Er darf ja im Gegensatz zu uns auch auf Arbeit spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Er darf ja im Gegensatz zu uns auch auf Arbeit spielen.


Jepp. Verdammte Berufszocker.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Er darf ja im Gegensatz zu uns auch auf Arbeit spielen.



Das glaubst aber auch nur du. 

Davon abgesehen spiele ich das ja nicht alles gleichzeitig.
Mal hiervon zwei Stunden, mal davon ein Stündchen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Januar 2015)

Habe mal wieder ein paar Stündchen bei DayZ reingeschaut. Vielleicht kommt es mir wegen meiner langen Abwesenheit nur so vor, aber es fühlt sich an wie die Mod vor knapp zwei Jahren - ohne Fahrzeuge, Zombies und teils mit denselben Fehlen. Hier mal ein aus unerfindlichen Gründen gebrochenes Bein, hier eine nicht erkennbare Todesursache und zwischendurch mal eine verbuggte Nahrungsaufnahme und überall (Grafik-)Glitches bei mäßiger Performance in Städten. 

Ist natürlich immer noch die Alpha-Version und an der Entwicklungszeit generell will ich auch nicht rummeckern, aber inzwischen hätte ich mir dann doch ein paar Fortschritte gewünscht. Und damit meine ich keine Hüte. Klar, vieles wird noch im Verborgenen überarbeitet und entwickelt, aber rückblickend hätten sie mit dem Release der Early-Access-Fassung auch noch ein paar weitere Monate warten können. So viele Gameplay-Mechaniken, bei denen es großartiges Fan-Feedback bedarf, gibt es in meinen Augen bislang nicht. Mal abgesehen von der Performance...


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Zu guter letzt klicke ich mich zur Entspannung zwischendurch ein wenig durch *Torchlight 2*, bis die neue Season von Diablo 3 endlich startet.



Kleiner Tipp, da ich ja auch auf dem PTR gespielt habe, versuch mal dann den Monk zu spielen. Der fetzt ganz gut und macht von allen Chars bei diesem Patch am meisten Spass, da da echt einiges verändert wurde.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, da ich ja auch auf dem PTR gespielt habe, versuch mal dann den Monk zu spielen. Der fetzt ganz gut und macht von allen Chars bei diesem Patch am meisten Spass, da da echt einiges verändert wurde.



Mache ich vielleicht sogar.
Ist glaube ich die einzige Klasse, die ich noch nie auf Max-Level gespielt habe.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Januar 2015)

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, ganz am anfang von *banner saga* irgendwas verpasst zu haben.
denn selbst jetzt, nach immerhin 6 stunden spielzeit, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht so ganz genau, warum ich hier überhaupt durch den schnee stapfe. 
das ist ein bißchen schade, da mir banner saga eigentlich überraschend viel spaß bereitet.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Januar 2015)

Du bist doch auf der Flucht vor dieser Horde von komischen Wesen, Dredge oder so.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Januar 2015)

...oder etwas ausführlicher:

Die Welt von "The Banner Saga" steht am Rande eines Kataklysmus, oder, um dem nordisch angehauchten Setting Rechnung zu tragen: Ragnarök steht vor der Tür. Das massenhafte Auftreten der Dredge, einer antagonistischen Rasse, die seit Anbeginn gegen Varl und Menschen kämpft, etwa vergleichbar mit den Orks bei Tolkien, oder der "Dunklen Brut" bei Dragon Age, ist da nur eine Begleiterscheinung.

Überall befinden sich verzweifelte Menschen und Varl auf der Flucht, sei es, um einen vermeintlich letzten sicheren Hafen zu finden, oder um sich einer letzten Entscheidungsschlacht zu stellen.

Was mich aber wundert: das wird doch ingame in aller epischen Breite erzählt - verschlafen, oder was?


----------



## Bonkic (15. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du bist doch auf der Flucht vor dieser Horde von komischen Wesen, Dredge oder so.



richtig, vor den wütern oder halt dredge.
aber das kann ja wohl kaum alles sein.

und warum spiele ich zwei verschiedene gruppen? was genau ist eigentlich mein ziel? wo kam ich eigentlich her (was hab ich in strand gemacht)? 
ich lese eigentlich alles ziemlich aufmerksam durch, aber so wirklich bin ich da bei vielem noch nicht durchgestiegen. 
dabei dürfte ich wohl schon bald halbzeit (kapitel 6) haben.
liegt vielleicht auch an der fülle an charakteren, die allesamt auch nicht so wirklich erklärt werden.



			
				Spassbremse schrieb:
			
		

> Rande eines Kataklysmus



doch, das hab ich mitbekommen.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Januar 2015)

Okay, da Du noch nicht durch bist, kannst Du da imho noch gar nicht wirklich durchsteigen. Vieles wird erst gegen Ende klar - und das Spiel endet sowieso mit einem (leichten) Cliffhanger.


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Januar 2015)

Die Info ist am Anfang vielleicht etwas versteckt: Bei der Varl-Karawane handelt es sich eigentlich um die Eskorte des Steuereintreibers, dem sich der Königssohn der Menschen angeschlossen hat, um zur Hauptstadt der Varls zu reisen.


----------



## Matunus (15. Januar 2015)

Bei mir sind das - schon seit geraumer Zeit, da alte Liebe bekanntlich nicht rostet, wenngleich es alte Umgebungsgrafik mitunter tut - Aion und Guild Wars 2. In Aion hab ich grade meine Beschwörerin auf 65 gebracht - sehr nette Klasse, vor allem, wenn man öfter alleine spielt, was recht zeitaufwändig war. In Guild Wars 2 möchte ich in den nächsten Tagen die neue Living Story spielen, bisher hat mir aber die etwas instabile Internetleitung einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Januar 2015)

Ich hab gerade mal 2 Stunden in *The Swapper* gerissen, aber ich muss es schon jetzt sagen:
Das Spiel ist DER Hit. Gehirn-Jogging für Anspruchsvolle. Das Gameplay und die Swap-Rätsel, das greift perfekt ineinander über. 

Hab seit langer Zeit nicht mehr so einen Intelligenz-/Kombinationsförderer gezockt wie diesen. Einfach klasse.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal 2 Stunden in *The Swapper* gerissen, aber ich muss es schon jetzt sagen:
> Das Spiel ist DER Hit. Gehirn-Jogging für Anspruchsvolle. Das Gameplay und die Swap-Rätsel, das greift perfekt ineinander über.
> 
> Hab seit langer Zeit nicht mehr so einen Intelligenz-/Kombinationsförderer gezockt wie diesen. Einfach klasse.



Ist wirklich ein geniales Spiel  
Bestes Indie-Spiel 2013 und eins meiner Lieblingsrätsel-Spiele


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Januar 2015)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ist wirklich ein geniales Spiel
> Bestes Indie-Spiel 2013 und eins meiner Lieblingsrätsel-Spiele


Vor allem ist es dieses ungemein befriedigende Gefühl, erst 5, 10 oder 15 Minuten über das jeweilige vermeintlich unlösbare Rätsel zu grübeln... Und dann auf einmal erscheint die Antwort darauf so einleuchtend.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es dieses ungemein befriedigende Gefühl, erst 5, 10 oder 15 Minuten über das jeweilige vermeintlich unlösbare Rätsel zu grübeln... Und dann auf einmal erscheint die Antwort darauf so einleuchtend.



Das stimmt allerdings. Glaube bei einem Raum gegen Ende hab ich 45 Minuten gehangen, die Erleichterung als ich da raus war, war unglaublich groß 
Dazu kommt auch noch, das das Ganze in eine extrem hübsche Optik verpackt ist, toller Sound, unheimliche Atmosphäre und selbst die Story ist, wenn auch teils schwer fassbar, sehr interessant. 
Hat viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient imho


----------



## shippy74 (16. Januar 2015)

Heute angefangen mit Lego Marvel Super Heros, auf die Idee bin ich gekommen als ich die Woche Gardians of the Galaxy geschaut hab. Was soll ich sagen, das spiel ist ja eher untypisch für mein alter, aber ich finde es genial. Irgendwie macht es extrem viel Spaß mit den Superhelden durch New York zu ziehen und die Schurken zu bekämpfen. Schade ist nur die deutsche Syncro, die passt so garnicht,gerade wenn man alle Filme von Marvel kennt.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Januar 2015)

The Walking Dead - Season 2 - WTF ???? 



Spoiler



Kenny lebt ???


. Bin mit Episode 2 von Season 2 durch. Das Game liegt bislang qualitativ auf Augenhöhe zu Teil 1. Absolute Sahne....


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> The Walking Dead - Season 2 - WTF ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Man hat ihn in Season 1 nie sterben sehen, egal welche der Szenen von seinem Verschwinden man hatte.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Januar 2015)

Spoiler



Die Szene suggerierten es aber. Zumindestens gab ich ihm da keine reelle Chance heil herauszukommen. Zugegebenermaßen sah man es aber nicht wie bei anderen. Das ist korrekt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Januar 2015)

Hab für Madame gestern *You don't know Jack* aufs Netbook gebannt, und sie hat mich natürlich gleich für ein Paar Quizrunden eingespannt.

Wahnsinn... Das Spiel ist an die 16 Jahre alt, optisch aufs Minimalistischte beschränkt, aber es macht dank seines grandiosen Humors und der einmaligen Sprachausgabe immer noch Fun, Fun, Fun... 

Und es erinnert einen noch gut an die alten DM-Zeiten zurück.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Januar 2015)

Ich fand die Fragen oft leider zu kryptisch und manchmal sogar unfair. Man musste nicht nur um die Ecke denken, sondern oft noch 2 Strassen weiter. Der Humor war aber grandios, genau wie die Werbespots.


----------



## golani79 (18. Januar 2015)

Habe jetzt endlich mal The Witcher 1 durchgespielt.

Nachdem ich anfangs von häufigen Abstürzen geplagt, die Lust daran verloren habe und letztes Jahr zeitbedingt nochmal davongestorben bin, habe ich es nun durch.
Insgesamt hat es mir recht gut gefallen - technisch hätte es noch ne Ecke besser sein können und die Welt hätte für meinen Geschmack auch noch ein wenig offener sein können.

Jetzt hab ich mit The Witcher 2 angefangen und der qualitative Sprung von Teil 1 zu Teil 2, ist schon ziemlich groß.
Gefällt mir echt gut und weiß von Anfang an zu begeistern - schönes Spiel, mit viel Liebe zum Detail. Teilweise erinnert mich der 2. Teil auch ein wenig an Gothic, was bei mir eh noch ein Pluspunkt ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Januar 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fand die Fragen oft leider zu kryptisch und manchmal sogar unfair. Man musste nicht nur um die Ecke denken, sondern oft noch 2 Strassen weiter. Der Humor war aber grandios, genau wie die Werbespots.


Du warst nur nicht clever genug, dafür kann das Spiel doch nix. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Januar 2015)

Es ist wirklich bemerkenswert wieviele verschiedene Rätsel-Varianten* The Swapper* mit diesem 4-Klone-Spielprinzip abdeckt. Möchte gar nicht wissen was es die Entwickler an Zeit und Tüftelei gekostet hat um diese so umzusetzen wie man sie im fertigen Spiel vorfindet. Eine Mammut-Aufgabe.

Echt eine großartige Leistung. Das verdient hohen Respekt.


----------



## Hoaxwars (21. Januar 2015)

Spiel gearde Mount and Blade: Warband, Winteraktion bei Steam, hatte ich vorher nie auf den Schirm gehabt das Spiel aber das ist für sein Alter noch richtig geil.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Januar 2015)

SWTOR





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Januar 2015)

Bei SW-TOR überlege ich momentan ebenfalls, ob ich mal wieder reinschaue.
Vielleicht gibt es meine alten Charaktere ja noch.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Januar 2015)

Ich sitze immer noch an *Binding of Isaac: Rebirth*. Der Ehrgeiz nochmal 100% zu bekommen war dann doch zu groß 
Und nach einiger Zeit war ich dann auch wieder perfekt eingespielt. Habe mittlerweile an die 65 Stunden Spielzeit, nur noch 5 der 178 Achievements fehlen. Die restlichen sind nur noch vom Glück abhängig, sprich noch ein paar Items, die mir fehlen etc. 
Ein bisschen unfair war der geheime Bonus-Charakter "The Lost", der keine Lebensenergie hat und mit dem man alle Bosse auf Hard legen musste, ohne auch nur einmal getroffen zu werden. Hab garantiert an die 12 Stunden nur an ihm gesessen und bin etliche Tode gestorben. Mit der richtigen Item-Kombination war er allerdings auch irgendwann machbar 
Werde jetzt noch so lange weiterspielen, bis das Spiel perfekt ist  

Parallel fang ich aber auch mal mit *Banner Saga* an. Hab schon kurz reingeschaut, sieht ungewohnt aus, aber sehr interessant.


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Januar 2015)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich sitze immer noch an *Binding of Isaac: Rebirth*. Der Ehrgeiz nochmal 100% zu bekommen war dann doch zu groß
> Und nach einiger Zeit war ich dann auch wieder perfekt eingespielt. Habe mittlerweile an die 65 Stunden Spielzeit, nur noch 5 der 178 Achievements fehlen. Die restlichen sind nur noch vom Glück abhängig, sprich noch ein paar Items, die mir fehlen etc.
> Ein bisschen unfair war der geheime Bonus-Charakter "The Lost", der keine Lebensenergie hat und mit dem man alle Bosse auf Hard legen musste, ohne auch nur einmal getroffen zu werden. Hab garantiert an die 12 Stunden nur an ihm gesessen und bin etliche Tode gestorben. Mit der richtigen Item-Kombination war er allerdings auch irgendwann machbar
> Werde jetzt noch so lange weiterspielen, bis das Spiel perfekt ist



Ich frag mich wie man The Binding of Isaac auf 100% bekommt in der Spielzeit. Ich hab bei dem ersten fast 100h und vielleicht 30% der Achievements. Ich hab es jetzt erst zweimal geschafft das Spiel komplett durchzuspielen.... Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich TBoI eher als Zwischendurch-Game zocke...


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Januar 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie man The Binding of Isaac auf 100% bekommt in der Spielzeit. Ich hab bei dem ersten fast 100h und vielleicht 30% der Achievements. Ich hab es jetzt erst zweimal geschafft das Spiel komplett durchzuspielen.... Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich TBoI eher als Zwischendurch-Game zocke...



Für das Original-TBoI hab ich insgesamt 112 Stunden für 100% gebraucht. Bei Rebirth bin ich jetzt erstaunlich schnell durch gekommen, da war ich auch überrascht. Brauch aber ja auch noch garantiert mind. 10 Stunden bis zur 100.
Ist vllt wirklich ein Unterschied wie intensiv man es spielt, hab beide Titel fast am Stück gespielt ohne mit anderen Spielen zu unterbrechen. Sind auch viele kleine Taktiken, die das Spielen erleichtern und verkürzen, ich breche z.B. jeden Durchgang ab, wenn auf der ersten Ebene nicht gleich eins der richtigen Items kommt. Sich im offiziellen Wiki Guides etc. durchzulesen kann auch weiterhelfen


----------



## Lukecheater (24. Januar 2015)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Für das Original-TBoI hab ich insgesamt 112 Stunden für 100% gebraucht.


Ich weiß  



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Sind auch viele kleine Taktiken, die das Spielen erleichtern und verkürzen, ich breche z.B. jeden Durchgang ab, wenn auf der ersten Ebene nicht gleich eins der richtigen Items kommt. Sich im offiziellen Wiki Guides etc. durchzulesen kann auch weiterhelfen


Das mit dem abbrechen könnt ich auch mal machen, weil ich spiel relativ viele Durchgänge wo ich auf Grund schlechter Items am Anfang schon weiß, dass es vermutlich eher nicht reichen wird, aber dann zock ich trotzdem bis zum Tod. Grade hatte ich z.B. einen Durchgang mit Eve der bei Mom endete und es war eigentlich relativ vielversprechend, aber ich hatte die ganze Zeit lang keine guten Upgrades für die Tränen bekommen (nur dieser Parasitenschuss, der beim Aufprall seitlich wegstreut). So war das dann gegen Mom auch klar, dass das ziemlich knapp wird. Viel hatte dann auch nicht mehr gefehlt...
Und das Wiki nutz ich hin und wieder mal, wenn ich nicht weiß welches Item womöglich besser ist.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Januar 2015)

Weil ich die Wartezeit bis mal wieder vernünftige neue Spiele erscheinen, nicht aushalte, hab ich mal wieder Tomb Raider auf die Platte geschmissen. Wunderschönes Spiel, auch zwei Jahre später


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Januar 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich weiß



Ach ja Steam 



Lukecheater schrieb:


> Das mit dem abbrechen könnt ich auch mal machen, weil ich spiel relativ viele Durchgänge wo ich auf Grund schlechter Items am Anfang schon weiß, dass es vermutlich eher nicht reichen wird, aber dann zock ich trotzdem bis zum Tod. Grade hatte ich z.B. einen Durchgang mit Eve der bei Mom endete und es war eigentlich relativ vielversprechend, aber ich hatte die ganze Zeit lang keine guten Upgrades für die Tränen bekommen (nur dieser Parasitenschuss, der beim Aufprall seitlich wegstreut). So war das dann gegen Mom auch klar, dass das ziemlich knapp wird. Viel hatte dann auch nicht mehr gefehlt...
> Und das Wiki nutz ich hin und wieder mal, wenn ich nicht weiß welches Item womöglich besser ist.



Bis zu Mom hin brauch man auf jeden Fall eine gute Basis in Bezug auf DMG und Lebensenergie. Nur dann hat man später eine Chance in den beiden Womb-Leveln, Cathedral/Sheol und Chest (bzw. Dark Room in Rebirth). Meistens kommt es auf ein bestimmtes Item an, mit Mom´s Knife, Brimstone oder (Epic) Dr. Fetus ist man z.B. fast unschlagbar, wenn man es richtig anstellt. Manchmal resete ich solange bis ich eins der Items hab, das dauert etwas, aber lohnt sich dann halt auch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2015)

Bin gerade mit *Wolfenstein - The New Order* durch. Wirklich ein ziemlich guter Shooter mit, für Shooterverhältnisse, auch einer langen Kampagne. Die Story ist zwar ziemlich hanebüchen und abgedreht, aber dafür ganz gut präsentiert. Wer gerne Shooter spielt und gerne Einzelkampagnen mag, der sollte sich das ruhig mal anschauen. Ich war positiv überrascht. Da kann gerne irgendwann auch ein Nachfolger kommen 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Liedern im Spiel? Wurden die extra dafür aufgenommen oder stammen die wirklich aus früherer Zeit? Falls es extra aufgenommen wurde, dann ist es echt gut gemacht, weil es sehr zu der Zeit passt.


----------



## Batze (25. Januar 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bei SW-TOR überlege ich momentan ebenfalls, ob ich mal wieder reinschaue.
> Vielleicht gibt es meine alten Charaktere ja noch.



Da kann ich dir Mut machen.
Ich hatte zu Release angefangen, 2 Monate gespielt und das war es dann.
Irgendwann Mitte-Ende letztes Jahr hab ich dann mal in den Free Modus reingeschaut. War noch alles da von meinen Chars.
Fesseln konnte mich das Spiel aber doch nicht mehr. Da der F2p Modus leider unter aller Sau ist hab ich noch mal günstig 2 Monate Abo investiert. 
Half alles nichts, das Spiel ist leider ein Fehlschuss.
Die Gründe warum ich damals aufhörte waren immer noch da.

Eventuell gefällt es dir ja jetzt, reinschauen kannst du ja jetzt Free. Viel Spass.


----------



## golani79 (25. Januar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Liedern im Spiel? Wurden die extra dafür aufgenommen oder stammen die wirklich aus früherer Zeit? Falls es extra aufgenommen wurde, dann ist es echt gut gemacht, weil es sehr zu der Zeit passt.



Soviel ich weiß, wurden die extra dafür aufgenommen unter dem fiktiven Label Neumond Recording
Kann man sich auch hier anhören: https://soundcloud.com/neumondrecordings

Ich habe gestern Witcher 2 beendet.
Sehr schönes Spiel und ein großer Sprung von Teil 1 in Sachen Optik, Technik und Gameplay.
Sollte man als RPG Fan auf alle Fälle gespielt haben - freu mich jetzt schon auf Teil 3.


----------



## Monalye (25. Januar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bin gerade mit *Wolfenstein - The New Order* durch. Wirklich ein ziemlich guter Shooter mit, für Shooterverhältnisse, auch einer langen Kampagne. Die Story ist zwar ziemlich hanebüchen und abgedreht, aber dafür ganz gut präsentiert. Wer gerne Shooter spielt und gerne Einzelkampagnen mag, der sollte sich das ruhig mal anschauen. Ich war positiv überrascht. Da kann gerne irgendwann auch ein Nachfolger kommen
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Liedern im Spiel? Wurden die extra dafür aufgenommen oder stammen die wirklich aus früherer Zeit? Falls es extra aufgenommen wurde, dann ist es echt gut gemacht, weil es sehr zu der Zeit passt.



Für mich war das das beste Spiel 2014, ein unerwartet gutes Spiel, das stand eigentlich erst gar nicht auf meinem Plan, sondern hatte es eigentlich nur wegen dem Sommerloch gekauft, ein Glücksgriff 
Ich spiel gerade "Rise of the Triad" Rise of the Triad on Steam , das ja sowas wie Wolfenstein 2 sein soll, das Game ist echt großartig, grafisch zwischen Wolfenstein und Wolfenstein-The New Order angesiedelt. Ich kann das jedem echt empfehlen, der Shooter mag


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Januar 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Für mich war das das beste Spiel 2014, ein unerwartet gutes Spiel, das stand eigentlich erst gar nicht auf meinem Plan, sondern hatte es eigentlich nur wegen dem Sommerloch gekauft, ein Glücksgriff


Das scheint auch vielen gefallen zu haben. Wie ich grad auf Steam gesehen habe, haben 42,6% die letzte Errungenschaft, die man bekommt, wenn man das Spiel durchgespielt hat. Also fast die Hälfte haben es durchgespielt. Das ist eine sehr hohe Zahl, sonst ist das oft viel niedriger


----------



## Taiwez (26. Januar 2015)

Spiele seit dem Wochenende *Mittelerde: Shadow of Mordor.

*Überraschend spaßig, das Kämpfen geht flott von der Hand, sieht flüssig aus und macht Spaß, obwohl ich Talion an manchen Stellen zu mächtig finde, aber da das Spiel schon dem Kampfsystem von Assassins Creed ziemlich nah kommt, verwundert mich das auch nicht. Dafür haben einige Orkbosse eklige Kombinationen von Stärken, wodurch diese Kämpfe dann auch schon mal ganz happig ausfallen können.

Genial finde ich übrigens das Feature mit dem Aufsteigen der Orks, mich hat einmal ein ganz normaler Ork töten können und der ist dann direkt zum Boss aufgestiegen, das fand ich schon irgendwie witzig. 

Bin jetzt mal gespannt, wie das in dem Zusammenspiel mit dem Handmal funktioniert, bis jetzt konnte ich nämlich noch keien Orks versklaven, die dann gegeneinander ausspielen zu können stelle ich mir ebenfalls interessant vor.

Das einzig Negative, das mir jetzt spontan dazu einfällt, ist mal wieder die Portierung; ich finde die Kameraführung auf dem Pc total fummelig, aber das hatte ich bei dem Spiel irgendwie erwartet. Ist eben in der Hinsicht auch wie AC auf dem Rechner.


----------



## Shorty484 (26. Januar 2015)

Ich habe endlich mal Zeit gefunden, The Last of Us zu beenden. Bin jetzt am Überlegen ob ich mich an einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad wage.

Allerdings hab ich das Gefühl, dass bei mir ein paar Gegner fehlten (Schwierigkeit: Normal). Aufgefallen ist mir das besonders gegen Ende kurz vorm Krankenhaus in der Unterführung. Ich hatte dort keine Bloater oder Clicker, nur die 3 Runner in dem Raum mit den Regalen. Andere Youtuber wurden dort von Gegnern überrannt, ebenfalls auf Normal. Ich frage mich ob das ein Bug war, oder ob sich die Remastered so von der Urversion unterscheidet.

Weiß das jemand?


----------



## golani79 (26. Januar 2015)

Habe die Remastered gespielt auf Normal und in der Unterführung gab es schon einige Gegner - auch Bloater und Clicker.


----------



## Shorty484 (26. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Habe die Remastered gespielt auf Normal und in der Unterführung gab es schon einige Gegner - auch Bloater und Clicker.


Hm, komisch, jetzt bin ich etwas irritiert


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (26. Januar 2015)

Dragon Age: Inquisition nach knapp 75 Stunden erfolgrelich beendet (inklusive den ganzen Nebenquests, Hohen Drachen usw.) Habe  mich nur auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad an das  Rollenspielschwergewicht rangetraut, sonst wäre ich vermutlich noch  immer dran. Ich meine, ich hätte es schon mal erwähnt, aber ich bin mit  null Erwartungen an Dragon Age herangegangen. Zu Beginn war ich alles  andere begeistert, nach rund zehn oder fühnzehn Spielstunden platzte  schließlich der Knoten. Häufig angesprochene Kritikpunkte wie  Füllerquests und sterile Spielwelt (null Reaktion der NPCs auf Gruppe bei "Diebstählen" usw.) sind zwar zweifellos vorhanden, störten mich aber nach einigen Stunden nicht weiter.


----------



## golani79 (26. Januar 2015)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Hm, komisch, jetzt bin ich etwas irritiert



Denke, das wird wohl ein Bug gewesen sein.
Aber wenn mans richtig anstellt, kann man sich eh vorbeischleichen, ohne von denen überhaupt bemerkt zu werden.

Vlt. hatten die aber auch einfach nur Angst vor dir


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Januar 2015)

Habe gerade Buch 1 von *Dreamfall Chapters* beendet.
Was für ein wunderschönes Adventure.
Tolle künstlerische Darstellung, tolle Musik, tolle Charaktere.
Freue mich auf das zweite Buch.


----------



## Shorty484 (27. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Denke, das wird wohl ein Bug gewesen sein.
> Aber wenn mans richtig anstellt, kann man sich eh vorbeischleichen, ohne von denen überhaupt bemerkt zu werden.
> 
> Vlt. hatten die aber auch einfach nur Angst vor dir


Sollte man auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden ja sowieso tun, der Gesundheit zu liebe .

Das kann natürlich sein, deshalb sind die Fireflies im Krankenhaus auch von alleine umgefallen .


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Januar 2015)

Erste Episode von *Life is Strange* beendet.
Was für ein großartiges Adventure.

Meine ausführliche Meinung zum Spiel könnt ihr hier lesen: Life is Strange - Episode 1: Chrysalis - Das Leben ist wirklich manchmal sehr seltsam


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2015)

Bin bei meinem 2ten Durchgang in DAI

diesmal mit anderen import - schon interessant wie manche entscheidungen in von teil 1 oder 2 zu völlig neuen zwischensequenzen kamen.

Meine Quani Kriegerin hat eine romantische beziehung mit josephine und die zwischensequenz von der finalen romanze war eine kuschelszene angezogen vorm kamin

was für mich okay war die müssen ja nicht immer sex haben fand es in teil 3 wie in teil 1 auch wieder besser das romanzen system.

in teil 2 wars ja fast egal was du machst und schon springen sie mit dir ins bett


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2015)

Ich verzweifle gerade an folgendem *The Swapper*-Rätsel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich bin noch nicht bereit, mir ein Video-Walkthrough anzusehen, dazu packt mich zu sehr der Ehrgeiz. 

Parallel haben Sohnemann und ich mit *Magnetic by Nature* ein neues Indie-Kleinod entdeckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleiner, einsamer Roboter möchte andere große Roboter wieder zum Leben erwecken, doch deren jeweilige "Lebens"-Energie steht auf Null. Nun muss man für jeden Großroboter levelweise schwer erreichte Pfanzen (?) und Energiespender sammeln. 
Dabei spielen der Einsatz von Magnetismus, Anziehungs-, Abstoßungs- und Zentrifugalkraft eine große Rolle, ohne die sonst die Levels nicht zu meistern sind.
Sehr interessantes Spielkonzept, bei dem aber viel Geschick und noch genaueres Timing verlangt wird. Schöne, überwiegend kantige Retro-Robotik-Grafik (oder wie man diesen Zeichenstil auch immer bezeichnen kann) und ein sehr melodisch-elektronischer Soundtrack.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2015)

Tja, kam um das Lösungsvideo doch nicht herum... Und danach ist mir glatt ein "D'Oh!!" entwichen. ^^
Aber immerhin, von allen Rätseln war ich nur bei Zweien auf das Hilfsvideo angewiesen. 

Wie auch immer, Spiel ist geschafft. Ich hoffe dass es irgendwann eine komplette Textübersetzung des Spiels geben wird, da ich die Story nur zum Teil verstanden habe. Ein denkwürdiger Titel ist es aber allemal, weil es bei der interessanten. aber komplizierten Handlung, der Technik, dem Gameplay, eigentlich in nahezu jeder Disziplin rundum top ist. 

So... Nun ist *MGS: Ground Zeroes* an der Reihe. Was für eine Umgewöhnung für mich als MGS-Kenner, dass beim Ableben des Helden kein überdramatisiertes SNAAAAAAAAAKE, sondern nur ein einfaches BOSS! nach mir ruft. 

Ohhh, Mann, und es sieht unfassbar gut aus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (1. Februar 2015)

Ryse durch nach 7 Stunden aufm höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad, den man beim  Start wählen kann (Legendary muss man erst freischalten).

Gameplaymäßig nix besonderes, aber solide Hack ´n Slay Kost, mit sehr guter Inszenierung und herausragender Grafik.
Besser, als ich vorher gedacht hätte.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. Februar 2015)

*The Detail - Episode 1*

Ein im Stil von The Walking Dead gehaltenes Crime-Adventure, man spielt abwechselnd einen von drei Charakteren, einen erfahrenen Detective, einen Spitzel und einen Rookie. Hervorzuheben wäre, dass das Spiel in Teilen wie ein Comicheft inszeniert wird.
Im Großen geht es um  Gangrivalitäten und einen Mord, welchen man versucht aufzuklären, jedoch am Ende in einem Cliffhanger endet, aber Lust auf weitere Episoden macht (die wohl noch dieses Jahr erscheinen sollen).
Spielerisch eher leichte Kost, Interaktionen mit der Umgebung sind nur marginal vorhanden, doch Design und Soundtrack machen das wett.


----------



## golani79 (1. Februar 2015)

So, eben habe ich noch Fahrenheit HD durchgespielt.

Vom Storytelling her ziemlich gut - nur gegen Ende hin, wurde es mir persönlich ein wenig zu abgedroschen 
Die QTE´s und die Track & Field Einlagen, waren auch nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei.

Aber insgesamt hats mir dann doch recht gut gefallen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Februar 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *The Detail - Episode 1*
> 
> Ein im Stil von The Walking Dead gehaltenes Crime-Adventure, man spielt  abwechselnd einen von drei Charakteren, einen erfahrenen Detective,  einen Spitzel und einen Rookie. Hervorzuheben wäre, dass das Spiel in  Teilen wie ein Comicheft inszeniert wird.
> Im Großen geht es um  Gangrivalitäten und einen Mord, welchen man  versucht aufzuklären, jedoch am Ende in einem Cliffhanger endet, aber  Lust auf weitere Episoden macht (die wohl noch dieses Jahr erscheinen  sollen).
> ...



Wie ist das eigentlich mit den weiteren Episoden, bekommt man die so oder muss man die extra kaufen?



golani79 schrieb:


> So, eben habe ich noch Fahrenheit HD durchgespielt.
> 
> Vom Storytelling her ziemlich gut - nur gegen Ende hin, wurde es mir persönlich ein wenig zu abgedroschen
> Die QTE´s und die Track & Field Einlagen, waren auch nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei.
> ...



Es gibt im Spiel glaub ich 3 verschiedene Enden.


----------



## golani79 (1. Februar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es gibt im Spiel glaub ich 3 verschiedene Enden.



Wusste ich gar nicht - aber ich glaub, ich hab dann ein gutes Ende gehabt.
Abgedroschen ist vlt. das falsche Worte - generell finde ich aber, dass halt ca. das letzte Viertel vom Spiel qualitativ stark nachlässt im Vergleich zu den ersten 3 Vierteln.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. Februar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den weiteren Episoden, bekommt man die so oder muss man die extra kaufen?



So wie ich das in Erfahrung gebracht habe, soll die nächste Episode noch im 1.Quartal erscheinen, dann aber separat verkauft werden. Vielleicht gibt es für Besitzer der 1. Episode einen kleinen Rabatt oder es kommt noch etwas in Form eines Season Passes.
Geplant sind wohl insgesamt 5 Episoden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2015)

*MGSV: Ground Zeroes* in 4,2 Stunden beendet. Oder sagen wir mal: Den ersten Durchgang geschafft, Nebenmissionen sind jetzt freigeschaltet und könnten zusätzlich angegangen werden. 

Meine Fresse, *Phantom Pain* wird episch. Das wusste ich zwar schon vor dem langen Abspann... Aber allein das Ende von GZ war schon übelst kinoreif, kaum auszudenken wie kolossal das eigentliche Hauptspiel wird.

Kojimas neuer Serien-Streich wird DER Pflichttitel 2015 für mich. 

Ach ja... Was wäre ein Big Boss ohne seine Zigarre...^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (5. Februar 2015)

Da ich seit Montag einen Beta Key (Megafreu) für HotS habe , na was glaubt ihr wohl was ich zocke.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2015)

Nach den vielen Games mit relativ kurzer Durchschnitts-Spielzeit werde ich mir nun wieder einen Zeitfresser antun und endlich mit "Assassins Creed 4: Black Flag" richtig starten.

Nach einem Jahr muss ja mal wieder ein AC an der Reihe kommen, und da ich sonst keine Ausreden hab es noch weiter vor mich hinzuschieben (mit der neuen Graka läuft's ja Butter, und mit dem Recht unsympathischen Protagonisten muss ich mich halt irgendwie arrangieren), wird's an der Zeit. [emoji6]


----------



## Chemenu (6. Februar 2015)

Ich spiel gerade Watch Dogs auf PS4. Ich komm mit dem Deckungssystem überhaupt nicht klar. Einmal in Deckung komm ich da von den scheiss Wänden einfach nicht mehr weg.
Man würde doch meinen es müsste eine Taste geben um Aiden von der Wand zu "lösen". Wenn es so eine gibt hab ich sie allerdings noch nicht entdeckt. 
Steuerung aus der Hölle nenn ich sowas. 

Und die Interaktionsmöglichkeiten mit Umgebung und NPCs sind leider auch arg eingeschränkt. Da wurde definitiv viel Potenzial verschenkt.

Und die Cockpit-Ansicht... eigentlich eine super Sache. Man muss Ubisoft schon dafür danken dass diese Perspektive überhaupt eingebaut wurde. 
Nur dummerweise ist die Ansicht völlig nutzlos weil man den Blick nicht nach links/rechts richten kann. Spur- und Richtungswechsel verkommen damit zum reinen Glücksspiel, weil man nicht sehen kann ob andere Fahrzeuge im Weg sind.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Februar 2015)

Während der Weihnachtszeit habe ich mir bei Steam das *Black Mirror Paket* gegönnt. Teil 1 hab ich früher schon gespielt, *Teil 2* war dann völlig neu für mich. Ich hatte zwar die Erwartung, ein relativ gut gemachtes Adventure zu bekommen, aber was ich bekommen habe, hat meine Erwartungen dann doch noch ein wenig übertroffen. Das Spiel ist wirklich richtig gut und eine mehr als würdige Fortsetzung des ersten Teils. 
Auch wenn der 4 bis 5 stündige Einstieg in einer amerikanischen Kleinstadt erst doch ein wenig fehl am Platze in einem Black Mirror Spiel wirkt, hat mich trotzdem auch dieser Abschnitt gefesselt. Charaktere, Rätsel, Atmosphäre, Story ... alles sehr schön gemacht. Als es dann endlich wieder nach England ging, hatte ich die Befürchtung, dass das Spiel nach weiteren 4 bis 5 Stunden zuende sein würde, was aber nicht der Fall war. Insgesamt habe ich 22 Stunden für das Spiel gebraucht, was für ein Adventure schon mehr als ordentlich ist und das Spiel war keine Sekunde lang langweilig oder ideenlos. Lediglich ein Farbrätsel ganz am Schluss des Spiels hat mich aufgrund meiner Farbenblindheit dann doch ziemlich genervt, aber das ist ja nicht die Schuld des Spiels.

Jetzt geht es mit *Teil 3* weiter und ich bin gespannt, wie die Trilogie endet.


Außerdem immer noch aktuell: *Assetto Corsa*! Kein anderes Spiel (inkl. Skyrim) hat mich in den letzten Jahren so lange beschäftigt (ich nähere mich der 200 Stunden Marke). Dazu kommen immer wieder neue Mods, bald das Dreampack mit der Nordschleife und neuen Autos ... ich liebe es einfach. Zusammen mit dem Oculus Rift DK2, das ich derzeit fast ausschließlich für Assetto Corsa benutze, stehe ich jeden Abend vor meiner virtuellen Garage und frage mich: "_Lamborghini Miura? Ruf CTR? Honda NSX? Ferrari 458? Ferrari LaFerrari? Pagani Huayra? Oder nehme ich doch wieder den KTM X-Bow oder evtl. den Lotus Exige V6 Cup?_" Egal ob Rennen fahren, Cruisen, auf Zeit fahren oder die Autos einfach nur in die Kurve werfen ... das Ganze macht einfach nur irrsinnig Spaß. Ich denke, ich werde mir im Laufe des Jahres auch ein neues Lenkrad und evtl. einen Rennsitz für den PC gönnen. 
Wenn nur dieser Scheiß Exklusiv-Deal zwischen Porsche und EA nicht wäre ... ich würde so gerne nen 918 Spyder, 911er GT3 oder den neuen Cayman GT4 mal antesten. Mein Bankkonto gibt die echten Autos leider nicht her und EA bringt die Karren ja nur noch in diversen Burnout-Klonen namens Need for Speed auf die virtuelle Straße.

Ich bin aber auch mal gespannt, wie Project Cars nächsten Monat wird (und ob die Entwickler den Releasetermin einhalten können).


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2015)

METAL GEAR RISING: REVENGEANCE

Ich habe noch nie einen Teil von gespielt hatte das Spiel beim Wintersale für 3,99€ geholt und jo cooles action spiel gewesen - teilweise war die story und die bosse wtf aber japanisches spiel halt ^^


----------



## MichaelG (7. Februar 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wenn nur dieser Scheiß Exklusiv-Deal zwischen Porsche und EA nicht wäre ... ich würde so gerne nen 918 Spyder, 911er GT3 oder den neuen Cayman GT4 mal antesten.



Naja mit etwas Glück könnten Porsche über die Community nachgereicht werden. Als Zwischenlösung ist z.B. der RUF CTR 2 Yellowbird (ja im Prinzip auch ein 911 Turbo) ein Porsche eine gute Idee.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja mit etwas Glück könnten Porsche über die Community nachgereicht werden. Als Zwischenlösung ist z.B. der RUF CTR 2 Yellowbird (ja im Prinzip auch ein 911 Turbo) ein Porsche eine gute Idee.



Den Yellowbird fahre ich gerne. Mächtig Dampf unter der Haube und ein Turbotritt, als würde einem einer an der Ampel ins Heck brettern. Trotzdem sehr gut beherrschbar, da der Turbokick zwar plötzlich, aber vorhersehbar kommt. Es soll mit dem Dreampack DLC (Nordschleife + 10 Autos) auch noch ein neuer Ruf RT 35 S (auf 991 Turbo Basis mit 650 PS!!!) kommen, soweit ich mal gelesen habe. 
Dennoch: Porsche ist Porsche und die Ruf Modelle sind ja doch in einigen Punkten anders, als die Originale von Porsche. Und gerade die GT-Modelle (911er und Cayman) sowohl für die Straße, als auch die Rennversion würden mich echt reizen. Ich meine: Für eine GT3-Serie ist ein 911er doch eigentlich Pflicht. SLS GT3 ist dabei, McLaren MP4-12C ist dabei, Audi R8 LMS (Ultra?) wird kommen, Z4 GT3 ist da ... ein fehlender Porsche ist da schon eine gigantische Lücke, finde ich. Gerade bei den VLN-Rennen auf der Nordschleife sind die 911er ja eigentlich immer vorne mit dabei. 
Das alles wird natürlich sicher irgendwann per Mod kommen (gibt's teilweise schon von United Racing Design als Payware), aber die Frage ist halt, wie die Qualität wird bzw. inwiefern die Modder Zugriff auf original Telemetriedaten haben, um die Fahrzeuge auch vernünftig umsetzen zu können. Mods, wie z. B. der NSX oder der Miura (beides perfekte Beispiele, wie eine gute Mod aussehen muss) sind machbar, wenn man jemanden findet, der so ein Auto hat, aber an einen GT3 Rennwagen kommt man als Laie wohl nicht so leicht dran. Die Leute von Kunos haben da halt den Vorteil, dass sie ihr Büro direkt an einer Rennstrecke (Vallelunga) haben und somit ziemlich leicht an solche Daten für alle möglichen Rennfahrzeuge kommen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

Das ist wie bei Raceroom Experience mit dem ADAC GT-Modul. Den Audi R8 gibt es, den Mercedes SLS aber keinen Porsche. Es ist zum Mäuse melken....


----------



## golani79 (8. Februar 2015)

Nach Uncharted 1 nun Uncharted 2

Nach Teil 1, den ich ganz ordentlich fand, bin ich von Teil 2 ehrlich gesagt ein wenig überrascht - und zwar im positiven Sinn.
Meiner Meinung nach ein ziemlicher Sprung von Teil 1 auf Teil 2 - sowohl was die Technik betrifft, als auch die Inszenierung.

Teil 2 spielt sich von der Steuerung her schon deutlich angenehmer als der Vorgänger und auch Storypräsentation und Grafik sind deutlich besser geworden. 
Bin eigentlich ziemlich beeindruckt, was Naughty Dog da mit Teil 2 abgeliefert hat und schon gespannt, wie dann Teil 3 sein wird.

Sollte man unbedingt spielen, wenn man ne PS sein Eigen nennt und Indiana Jones und Tomb Raider mag


----------



## Bonkic (8. Februar 2015)

*south park - stick of truth *

ich finds wirklich ganz hervorragend, hatte ich so nicht unbedingt erwartet. 
dabei würde ich mich jetzt gar nicht mal als den riesigen sp-fan bezeichnen. 
ok, manchmal ist der humor schon relativ (für mein empfinden) grenzwertig, kann ich verstehen, wenn das nicht jedem gefällt.
und die pad-steuerung nervt teilweise. zb war die abtreibung damit schlicht nicht machbar, mit m+t gings im ersten versuch.


----------



## golani79 (8. Februar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und die pad-steuerung nervt teilweise. zb war die abtreibung damit schlicht nicht machbar, mit m+t gings im ersten versuch.



gamepad n00b   
Hatte in Stick of Truth keinerlei Probleme damit.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Februar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> gamepad n00b
> Hatte in Stick of Truth keinerlei Probleme damit.



liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich kein microsoft-pad besitze.
aber diese eine spezielle szene war einfach nicht machbar. 
na ja, ging ja auch so. generell mit m+t spielen möchte ich nämlich nicht.


----------



## Kwengie (9. Februar 2015)

ich habe am Wochenende mal für ein paar Stunden Battlefield: Hardline ausprobiert und ich bin nicht sonderlich angetan.
Sieht aus wie Battlefield 4 und läßt sich auch so spielen. 
Im Conquest zu der Wüsten-Map habe ich vergeblich nach Panzern und feindlichen Soldaten Ausschau gehalten und die Uniformen der Polizisten, wenn man diese als solche bezeichnen will, sehen scheußlich aus. In den Filmen werde ich jedoch eines Besseren belehrt...

Ich bin nur verwundert, wie schnell Du im Rang aufsteigst...



weiter habe ich CitiesXXL gespielt und für einen 20ger käuflich erworben. Meine Stadt hat schon knappe 3.000 Einwohner und heißt Metropolis.


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2015)

Watch Dogs angefangen war halt pile of shame liste ^^

Im Spiel kannste Handys hacken um Geld, autos und songs zu bekommen aber manchmal kommt auch sowas................




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansonsten ist das spiel ganz gut zu spielen - auf dem pc auch keine probleme mit deckungsystem


----------



## Monalye (10. Februar 2015)

Ich hab' mir "Lost in a Forrest" gekauft, kostet grad nur 0,79, um das Geld kann man sowas mal mitnehmen, der Trailer sieht witzig aus. Auch das Spielen find ich gar nicht schlecht, allerdings sterbe ich immer.... obwohl ich nicht angegriffen werde. Ich bewerfe die Monster mit Coladosen, Autoreifen, Katzen usw. und die tun mir nichts, trotzdem geht meine Lebensleiste immer weiter runter, bis ich abnipple. Auf google ist zu dem Spiel so gut wie nichts zu finden... hat jemand bitte eine Ahnung, oder findet was hilfreiches, warum ich da sterbe?

Save 50% on Lost in a Forest on Steam


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht ist es so gewohlt das du automatisch stirbst


----------



## Monalye (10. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es so gewohlt das du automatisch stirbst



Ich hab' s rausgefunden, man muss ihn so schnell wie möglich erschlagen, umso länger er einen anschaut, desto länger geht das Leben weg  er saugt einem quasi mit seinem Blick das Leben aus 

Das Spiel ist recht witzig für die paar Cent, man bewirft die Monster mit miauenden Katzen, spülenden Kloschüsseln, matschenden Kürbisköpfen usw.  . Es ist zwar recht klein, aber was will man erwarten, für die paar Cent. Ich find es spaßig, es ist besser als die Reviews es erscheinen lassen


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Februar 2015)

Immer noch SWTOR in diversen Klassen und Gilden (Deshalb bin ich nicht oft hier). Die letzten Tage vor allem mit meinem Badass Sith-Juggernaut.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (10. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Watch Dogs angefangen war halt pile of shame liste ^^
> 
> Im Spiel kannste Handys hacken um Geld, autos und songs zu bekommen aber manchmal kommt auch sowas................



Du hast echt Talent dafür so unanständige Sachen aufzuspüren.  Davon gibt's noch aber noch mehr bei Einbrüchen in private Wohnräume oder wenn man ctOS Server hackt. 




> Aber ansonsten ist das spiel ganz gut zu spielen - auf dem pc auch keine probleme mit deckungsystem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Inzwischen hab ich rausgefunden dass man auf PS4 mit der "O" Taste die Deckung verlassen kann. Das ist angenehmer für mich als mich umständlich mit dem Stick "wegdrücken" zu müssen.
Allerdings finde ich das Deckungssystem in WD allgemein total umständlich, fühlt sich für mich unnatürlich an. Komm da mit anderen Spielen wesentlich besser zurecht.


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2015)

Also ich bleibt meistens in der Deckung ich habe meine Talentpunkte ins Hacking von Sicherungskäste, Brücken und Poller, Hacking in die Kamerabrillen der Kommandos gesteckt und Hacking der Sprengstoffpakete bis jetzt.

Gestern musste ich nach einem Hack fliegen vor 2 Scharfschützen und 4x Bodentruppe mit Gewehr.

Also schnell hinter die Deckung gegangen dann Kamera 1 gehackt die hat auf den Sicherungskasten gedreht wo Scharschütze Nr 1 steht. Sicherungskasten explodieren lassen die Explosionsdruckwelle hat Scharfschütze Nr. 1 vom Balkon gefegt. Das selbe mit Scharfschütze Nummer 2.

Dann habe ich mich in den Kommando tippen gehackt und konnte alles aus seiner Sicht sehen. Ich habe erstmal bissel Unruhe geschaffen indem ich Deckel geöffnet und geschlossen habe und den Lift hoch und runterfahren ließ. Während der Kommando so lief habe ich die Sicherungskästen in der Nähe wo die anderen Soldaten standen explodieren lassen und sie somit ausgeschaltet. Dann habe ich auf eine Kamera am Boden gewechselt auf den Kommando Soldaten gewechselt und sein Sprengstoff gehackt und gezündet. Gruppe 1 Tot.

Als Gruppe 2 mit 3 Wagen reinfuhr habe ich mich in die Poller gehackt und die hochfahren lassen dadurch flog Wagen 1 in die Luft und ist auf die 2 anderen Wagen gelandet und explodierte was den Großteil der Leute getötet hat. Dann habe ich den Ctos Antennenmast zerstört was zu einem 15 Sekunden Blackout geführt hat und habe die restlichen 3 Soldaten exekutiert.


----------



## svd (10. Februar 2015)

"Venetica" macht noch immer viel Spaß. 
Die Texturen mögen manchmal unschön sein, aber ich mag die Farbpalette, die Architektur, das Rüstungsdesign...

Dank der vielen (Neben-)Aufgaben (und der ollen Herumlauferei) bietet "Venetica" auch eine ordentliche Spielzeit.
Befinde mich schon in der zwölften Stunde und hab gerade erst mal gelernt, mit den Toten zu schwätzen. Jetzt geht's erst richtig los, sozusagen...
ich schätze, morgen oder übermorgen werden die Segel gen Afrika gesetzt.

Schade, eine Fortsetzung wird's wohl nie geben.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2015)

bin mit *south park: stick of truth*, also der haupthandlung, durch.

einziger kritikpunkt ist eigentlich die zu kurze spielzeit.
das kritisiere ich aber auch nur deswegen, weil mir das spiel extrem gut gefallen hat.
für mich definitiv eines der besten spiele der vergangenen jahre! 
wer auch nur halbwegs mit dem sp-humor klarkommt, MUSS stick of truth spielen! 

ach ja: mit *papo & yo* bin ich auch durch. 
sehr nettes denkspielchen, das einen aber nie vor wirklich große herausforderungen stellt - aber schon etwas speziell und ziemlich traurig.


----------



## gkar69 (11. Februar 2015)

The Evil within am PC, bin in Level 11 angelangt, und es gefällt mir sehr gut, bis auf 2 Mankos:

Die wirklich sehr hakelige Steuerung (spiele mit dem XBOX 360 Gamepad und dem unausgewogenen Schwierigkeitsgrad), da ich das Game günstig via Steam gekauft habe sehe ich aber darüber hinweg.


LG


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (12. Februar 2015)

Gestern Transistor (PS4) durchgespielt - klasse Art-Design und Soundtrack, ein variantenreiches Kampfsystem und eine "nette" Rahmenhandlung; ich bin angenehm überrascht. Schade, dass es so kurz ist und die Spielwelt recht linear ausfällt. Egal, dann wage ich eben einen zweiten Durchgang, um verbliebene Trophäen zu erlangen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2015)

Liebende Trophäen... Sehr interessant... ^^


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (12. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Liebende Trophäen... Sehr interessant... ^^



*Plopp* Korrekturleser (Bronze).


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. Februar 2015)

*Omerta - City of Gangsters*. Wollte ich damals schon auf der Xbox 360 gespielt haben, aber die Performance ... naja. Jetzt wird der Titel endlich nachgeholt. Nicht unbedingt ein technisches Meisterwerk, aber es unterhält mich hauptsächlich durch das gelungene Gangster-Szenario der 30er Jahre. Das Wirtschaftssystem ist eher einfach gehalten und auch die rundenbasierten Kämpfe lassen ein wenig Komplexität vermissen. Trotzdem muss ich mich ob oder gerade wegen der geringen Spieltiefe immer wieder zwingen aufzuhören. Ein typisches Spiel von Kalypso halt, wo man sich je nach Präferenz über Kleinigkeiten aufregen, oder einfach darüber hinwegsehen und ein gutes Spiel dahinter mit stimmiger Atmosphäre geniessen kann.


----------



## Enisra (13. Februar 2015)

ja, Omerta ist schon ein nettes Spiel, zeigt mir aber auch wieder warum ich TBS nicht mag


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. Februar 2015)

In der Theorie finde ich das TBS Genre auch immer geiler, als ich es dann letztendlich empfinde. Keine Ahnung warum. Aber Omerta schafft es tatsächlich -zumindest bei mir- die Lust auf z.B. ein Civilization zu steigern. Ist ein guter Titel um in das Genre zu finden.


----------



## ToBer701 (13. Februar 2015)

Metroid Prime Trilogy: Hat einen guten Ruf, und hab ich mir jetzt erst auf der Wii U geholt.
Echt wunderbares Gameplay, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Februar 2015)

Hab mir kürzlich Wasteland 2 zugelegt. Und muss sagen...irgendwie war es doch ein Fehlkauf. 
Humor, Grafik, Kämpfe...gefällt mir alles sehr gut. Aber das Problem ist, dass das Spiel einem nur die Freiheit in der Charakterentwicklung vorgaukelt. Entweder man hat die richtige Auswahl an Mitgliedern und Perks, oder eben die völlig falsche. Es gibt mMn nur diese zwei Möglichkeiten. Das führt sogar später noch zu Frust. Dazu kommt noch, dass Attribute und Fähigkeiten völlig unabhängig voneinander existieren und keinerlei Einfluss aufeinander haben. Völlig egal, was man skillt und wie, es hat keinen Einfluss auf das jeweils andere. Das sind Designfehler, die einem das Spiel irgendwie versauen. Was sehr schade ist. Andere Spiele machen das besser.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Entweder man hat die richtige Auswahl an Mitgliedern und Perks, oder eben die völlig falsche. Es gibt mMn nur diese zwei Möglichkeiten. Das führt sogar später noch zu Frust. Dazu kommt noch, dass Attribute und Fähigkeiten völlig unabhängig voneinander existieren und keinerlei Einfluss aufeinander haben. Völlig egal, was man skillt und wie, es hat keinen Einfluss auf das jeweils andere. Das sind Designfehler, die einem das Spiel irgendwie versauen. Was sehr schade ist. Andere Spiele machen das besser.



Sorry, aber das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Zum einen ist das Spiel wirklich sehr offen gestaltet, es gibt für nahezu jede Quest unterschiedliche Lösungswege. Allerdings stimmt es, wenn der passende Skill fehlt, geht's meistens nur mit einer wenig eleganten Gewaltlösung. Wenn man also das Spiel komplett in allen Nuancen genießen möchte, ja, dann ist eine sehr ausgewogene Verteilung der Skills notwendig.

Attribute haben keinen direkten, wohl aber einen indirekten Einfluss auf die Skills; von Charisma einmal abgesehen, das wirkt direkt in Verbindung mit "leadership". Grob vereinfacht kann man sagen, dass Skills in etwa den Wert abbilden, wie gut jemand eine bestimmte Aufgabe erfüllen kann und die Attribute wirken als Modifikatoren. 

Was man W2 sicherlich vorwerfen kann, ist, dass es Anfänger überfordern dürfte. Ich habe auch erst ungefähr 3-4 Stunden in das Spiel versenkt, bis ich die Mechanik kapiert hatte. Ich habe dann meinen ersten Partybuild verworfen und es beim nächsten Mal besser gemacht.

Ich gebe gerne ein paar ausführliche Tipps, wenn Du das möchtest.


----------



## Denis10 (15. Februar 2015)

Chronicles of Riddick Dark Athena. Gerade eben durch gespielt. 

Nicht ganz so gut wie der erste Teil, aber war trotzdem ganz gut.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Februar 2015)

Nochmal WatchDogs rein gehauen. 30fps-Lock, TXAA 4x, FullHD, Ultra-Details, Texturen auf "Hoch". Hätte gern 60fps, was ich auch haben könnte. Leider mit Framedrops, sodass ich 30fps-Lock eingestellt hab. Läuft smooth und ohne Drops. 

Kleine Frage dazu: Ich hab mir "The Worse Mod 1.0" mit dem Maldo-Texturmod geladen. Kann man dieses störende DoF eigentlich ausschalten oder ein wenig verringern? Ich mag DoF ja eigentlich, aber das ist doch echt zu übertrieben.

Edit: Okay, zusätzlich noch SweetFX-Realistic-Settings rein gehauen. So sieht's echt klasse aus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2015)

*Fahrenheit Remastered *gerade durchgespielt. Macht immer noch eine Menge Spaß und ist immer noch ein gutes Spiel. Eigentlich könnte da wirklich mal ein zweiter Teil kommen, da könnte man ja sicher noch einiges dazu erzählen. 

Eine Frage zum Spiel hab ich noch:


Spoiler



Kann man Tiffany eigentlich retten oder stirbt sie immer?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Februar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Fahrenheit Remastered *gerade durchgespielt. Macht immer noch eine Menge Spaß und ist immer noch ein gutes Spiel. Eigentlich könnte da wirklich mal ein zweiter Teil kommen, da könnte man ja sicher noch einiges dazu erzählen.
> 
> Eine Frage zum Spiel hab ich noch:
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Die Kleine ist zum Sterben verdammt. Wüsste nicht dass man sie überhaupt retten kann. Hab das Spiel seinerzeit 3x durchgezockt, ihr Tod ließ sich nie verhindern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2015)

10 Stunden sind schon mit *Assassins Creed: Black Flag* vergangen, und mittlerweile entwickelt sich doch noch etwas Spielspaß, wenn auch weit, weit von jenem der vorherigen Teile entfernt. 

Die Kenway-Story ist nicht schlecht, aber (noch) etwas zusammenhanglos. Es dreht sich bis jetzt alles zu sehr um Edwards Verlangen nach nem durch Piraterie "erwirtschafteten" Leben in Wohlstand. Unbefriedigend für mich, die Assassinen und Templer, der ganze Mysterie-Part spielt hier nur die zweite Geige. Und Kenway selbst bleibt trotz einigen ambivalenten Zügen ziemlich uninteressant.
Beim Gegenwartsplot hat Ubisoft dagegen grandios verkackt. Soll satirisch gemeint sein, aber in meinen Augen ist der erzählerische Kniff, als namenloser Niemand bei Abstergo Entertainment (!) in der Ahnengeschichte Desmonds Miles herumzuschnüffeln um ein Spiel (!) für die Templer (!!) zu entwickeln (!!!), schlicht und ergreifend sinnlos, absurd und absolut nicht mit den vorherigen Spielen/Ereignissen vereinbar.

Die Missionen? Gefällt mir zu Lande immer noch am besten, nur ist die Missionsvielfalt arg geschrumpft worden. Vermisse auch die tollen Gräber-Missionen, wo noch viel Gekraxel, Tempo und Orientierung gefragt waren.
Zu Wasser? Optisch blendend, auf Dauer aber sehr repetitiv. Die Schlachten spielen sich stets gleich, ebenso das Entern, und für den einen oder anderen Schatz oder Erinnerungs-Fragmente verlasse ich nicht das Schiff um eine der diversen Mini-Inseln aufzusuchen.

Wie ich schon anfangs vermutet hab, wird es wohl definitiv soweit gehen dass ich mich hauptsächlich mit den Story-Missionen beschäftigen werde. Der große Entdeckungsdrang, den ich in jedem älteren AC verspürte, ist hier einfach nicht vorhanden. Schade.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2015)

*Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes* durchgespielt, wenn man es so nennen kann. Vorneweg: die PC Version ist wirklich sehr gelungen. Tolle Grafik und eine einwandfreie Umsetzung. Da hat man sich wirklich Mühe gegeben und nicht einfach was dahingerotzt. Das Spiel macht auch verdammt viel Spaß, man ist aber ruckzuck durch. Nach der Ground Zeroes "Kampagne" werden allerdings noch Nebenmissionen freigeschaltet, die man noch machen kann. Nach 4-5 Stunden ist man aber mit allem komplett durch. Deswegen ist das eigentlich nur etwas für eine Steamaktion oder so  Habs ja auch in der Winteraktion geholt. Dennoch wie gesagt ist die Qualität ziemlich gut und wenn die PC Version von Phantom Pain ähnlich gut wird, dann wäre das sogar ein Kandidat für einen Sofortkauf für mich.


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2015)

Watch Dogs angefangen kurz vor Ende Kapitel 1 erstmal pausiert - was stark anfing wird irgendwie meh - man verliert zu schnell ruf in der bevölkerung und deshalb ist die übermächtige polizei ständig hinter einem her.

Thief 2014 angefangen Story war noch okay bis zum Nervenheilanstalt Level danach creepy und wtf die Story nur


Dafür ist book of unwritten tales 2 mehr als gut


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2015)

ja, ich habe jetzt auch BouT 2 angefangen
echt schönes Teil im Regal :3


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2015)

ah hat amazon doch früher geliefert ?


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2015)

kam am Fr. an


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2015)

Naja nachher mal Kapitel 2 

Bis jetzt fand ich Ilbos Abschnitt am besten ^^



Spoiler



Ich habe ja schon 2 Hüte mir erspielt ^^ Find das ganz witzig als Easteregg



Besonders die ganzen Eastereggs ^^



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2015)

ja, der Raum ist so super, besonders die Pflanze rechts knapp außerhalb des bildes


----------



## McDrake (22. Februar 2015)

Hurra, Blackflag zu Ende gespielt (95% im Singleplayer).
Eines der sehr wenigen spiele, welches ich ganz durchgespielt habe. Was bedeutet: Das Spiel hat mir sehr gut gefallen und mich mehrere Stunden gut unterhalten.
Die 7€ warens wert 
Fand das Ende ganz gut und auch die "Zwischensequenzen" bei Abstergo gingen mir, nachdem ich mich dafür angefangen habe zu interessieren, gar nicht mehr gegen den Strich.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Man konnte da auch einige Hinweise auf Unity schon raushören.

Aber der Abspann war wohl einer der längsten, welchen ich mir zu Gemüte geführt habe.
Über 20 Minuten!
Unglaublich wie viele Manager und Directors da aufgelistet werden


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Februar 2015)

The Book of Unwritten Tales 2 steht auch auf meiner To-play Liste. Ich bin im Moment sowieso irgendwie in Adventure-Laune. Mit der Black Mirror Trilogie bin ich gerade fertig geworden (richtig gut!), aber jetzt ist erstmal *The Book of Unwritten Tales: Die Vieh Chroniken* dran, das damals irgendwie an mir vorbeigeschlittert ist, obwohl ich den ersten Teil ziemlich gut fand. Danach geht's vermutlich dann weiter mit Teil 2.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, ich habe jetzt auch BouT 2 angefangen
> echt schönes Teil im Regal :3



Jep, davon werd ich mir auch die Ladenversion holen. Da nur einen Download oder einen Key zu haben, ist irgendwie viel zu schade.
Das Spiel scheint ja auch großartig geworden zu sein. Die Wertungen die ich bisher gesehen hab, sind alle im 80er Bereich, manche haben sogar 90 gegeben.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jep, davon werd ich mir auch die Ladenversion holen. Da nur einen Download oder einen Key zu haben, ist irgendwie viel zu schade.
> Das Spiel scheint ja auch großartig geworden zu sein. Die Wertungen die ich bisher gesehen hab, sind alle im 80er Bereich, manche haben sogar 90 gegeben.



ich würde echt das Geld in die Almanac Edition investieren, die 15€ sind gut angelegt


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2015)

bin vorhin mit *bioshock inifinite* fertig geworden.

enorm schwer zu beurteilen, finde ich: als shooter ist bioshock infinite sicher nicht zu empfehlen, da gibt's nun wirklich besseres. allerdings  muss man es irrational natürlich sehr hoch anrechnen, dass sie so eine vergleichsweise  anspruchsvolle story in einen aaa-titel eingebaut haben.

ansonsten: toller schauplatz; tolle, verstörende atmosphäre. die optik war mir persönlich ein wenig zu "grell", wenngleich das natürlich so gewollt ist und auch zum setting passt. 

was das jetzt bedeutet? - keine ahnung, um ehrlich zu sein.
muss jeder selbst rausfinden, aber die allermeisten hier werden es wohl eh schon längst gespielt haben.

für mich persönlich kann ich -stand jetzt- sagen, dass ich bioshock infinite sicherlich nicht für eines der besten spiele aller zeiten halte, wie das ja bspw der 94er metascore suggeriert. vielleicht ändert sich diese sichtweise aber auch noch im nachhinein. wäre ja vielleicht möglich.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2015)

BSI ist echt so ein Fall, der wieder ganz hart vor Augen führt, wie überhaupt garnichts eine Wertung aussagt
daher fand ich den Einleitungssatz von Rob beim Test perfrekt dazu: Am besten die Wertung ignorieren


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Februar 2015)

Bioshock Infinite ist tatsächlich ein seltsamer Fall: Das Gameplay ist solide, aber langweilig, die Level sind linear, aber das hat mich alles kaum gestört. Objektiv betrachtet fällt mir soviel ein, was mich stört, aber aie Atmosphäre, die Story, der Grafikstil usw. haben das Spiel WEIT über das Mittelmaß hinausgebracht. Gameplay und halb offene Levels mit verschiedenen Lösungsmöglichkeiten (u. a. auch Stealth) im Stil von Dishonored hätten Bioshock Infinite auch gameplaymäßig gut getan. Beides großartige Spiele mit einer schönen Spielwelt und genialer Atmosphäre, aber das Gameplay hat mir in Dishonored besser gefallen.


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2015)

Bonkic wenn dir das Hauptspiel zu hell war dann spiel Burial at the sea den story dlc 
der ist nicht so hell

Gerade Thief 2014 fertig gespielt - gameplay ganz nett auch wenn später man zu mächtig gegenüber menschen ist
die story war ab kapitel 5 nur noch schräg und wtf und das ende total offen. Gut das ich spiel für 6 euro bekam und nicht vollpreis gezahlt habe


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bioshock Infinite ist tatsächlich ein seltsamer Fall: Das Gameplay ist solide, aber langweilig, die Level sind linear, aber das hat mich alles kaum gestört. Objektiv betrachtet fällt mir soviel ein, was mich stört, aber aie Atmosphäre, die Story, der Grafikstil usw. haben das Spiel WEIT über das Mittelmaß hinausgebracht. Gameplay und halb offene Levels mit verschiedenen Lösungsmöglichkeiten (u. a. auch Stealth) im Stil von Dishonored hätten Bioshock Infinite auch gameplaymäßig gut getan. Beides großartige Spiele mit einer schönen Spielwelt und genialer Atmosphäre, aber das Gameplay hat mir in Dishonored besser gefallen.



in der tat hab auch ich dishonored und bsi unweigerlich miteinander vergleichen müssen. 
ich würde behaupten, dass mir ersteres damals deutlich besser gefallen hat, insbesondere eben was den spielerischen gehalt angeht.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Bonkic wenn dir das Hauptspiel zu hell war dann spiel Burial at the sea den story dlc
> der ist nicht so hell
> 
> Gerade Thief 2014 fertig gespielt - gameplay ganz nett auch wenn später man zu mächtig gegenüber menschen ist



Spiel es mal auf "Meister" bzw. "custom" durch - wenn Du z. B.keinen einzigen Gegner ausschalten kannst (nicht einmal non-lethal) und keinen Alarm auslösen darfst ist Thief eine echte Herausforderung. 

Btw. das einzig wirklich Gute an dem Spiel - der perfekt anpassbare Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Februar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in der tat hab auch ich dishonored und bsi unweigerlich miteinander vergleichen müssen.
> ich würde behaupten, dass mir ersteres damals deutlich besser gefallen hat, insbesondere eben was den spielerischen gehalt angeht.



Wie kommt man denn auf die Idee Bioshock und Dishonored miteinander zu vergleichen?
Das sind ja nun zwei völlig unterschiedliche paar Schuhe.
Dishonored und Thief würde ich ja verstehen, aber mit Bioshock?
Infinite wollte nie ein Schleichspiel sein, keine Ahnung, wieso dann plötzlich Stealth-Elemente verlangt werden.
Es ist ein klassischer Ego-Shooter, der allerdings nahezu vollständig von seinen Charakteren und der Story lebt, die imo seines gleichen sucht.
Ähnlich wie bei Telltale-Spielen, kann auch bei Infinite dank der grandios erzählten Geschichte über mögliche Unzulänglichkeiten im Gameplay hinwegsehen.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn auf die Idee Bioshock und Dishonored miteinander zu vergleichen?



so völlig abwegig scheint dieser vergleich nicht zu sein, wenn ich mir zb diesen kotaku-artikel ansehe: 
BioShock Infinite vs. Dishonored: The Comparison We Had To Make 

außerdem kam mir das einfach unweigerlich in den sinn.
vielleicht wegen der atmosphäre, vielleicht wegen des mädchens - keine ahnung, um ehrlich zu sein. 
ich will weissgott nicht auf krampf irgendwas vergleichen. 



> Infinite wollte nie ein Schleichspiel sein, keine Ahnung, wieso dann plötzlich Stealth-Elemente verlangt werden.



kein mensch _verlangt_ irgendwas. 
aber in sachen (shooter-) gameplay ist bsi nun einmal weissgott kein hit. fertig. aus. - und schießereien nehmen nun einmal doch einen bedeutenden teil der spielzeit ein. 

das bedeutet aber dennoch natürlich nicht, dass bsi deshalb ein schlechtes spiel ist, also zumindest mal für mich, und auch für neawolf offenbar, nicht. 



> Ähnlich wie bei Telltale-Spielen, kann auch bei Infinite dank der  grandios erzählten Geschichte über mögliche Unzulänglichkeiten im  Gameplay hinwegsehen.



so in etwas hab ich das ja auch in meinem "review" oben geschrieben.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Februar 2015)

Du brauchst das "mögliche" nicht durchstreichen, das stand schon mit Absicht da.
Auch beim Gameplay liegt es noch immer im Auge des Betrachters, ob es Unzulänglichkeiten gibt oder nicht.
Für mich war das völlig ausreichend. Ich habe auf Gegner gezielt und sie abgeballert, funktiniert, wie ich es erwarte.
Ich brauch da kein Shooter-Gameplay ala Battlefield oder Call of Duty.


----------



## Alienhunter (22. Februar 2015)

South Park - Stick of Truth: Bin gerade mit der Hauptmission fertig geworden. Im Moment fehlen mir noch diverse Nebenquests. Das Spiel macht echt Laune. Habe dieses Mal mit dem Dieb und der Nebenfigur Butters gespielt. Mal sehen, vielleicht spiele ich es nochmal mit einem anderen Charakter wieder. 

Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem guten Adventure-Game. Bin bei Steam auf Unwritten Tales 2 gestoßen. Lohnt es sich das zu holen?


----------



## McDrake (22. Februar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> außerdem kam mir das einfach unweigerlich in den sinn.
> vielleicht wegen der atmosphäre, vielleicht wegen des mädchens - keine ahnung, um ehrlich zu sein.



Ich hatte zuerst BSI gespielt und danach Dishonored.
Und ich hatte auch irgendwie das Gefühl, dass das Setting ähnlich ist.
Aber das ist natürlich subjektiv.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2015)

Viktorianischer "erdgebundener" Steampunk ist bei Euch identisch mit einer Wolkenstadt mit Art Deco Design? Das eine Spiel Stealth das andere ein Shooter? Sorry viel größer könnten die Unterschiede kaum sein.


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2015)

Schau gerade Stirb Langsam 4.0

Genauso hätte ich mir Watch Dogs vorgestellt aber wurde nur bissel "was wäre wenn"


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2015)

Die Hard und WD? Bis auf einen Hacker als Antagonisten (in WD die Hauptfigur)  haben beide nix mit einander zu tun. Manche Vergleiche sind mir echt zu weit hergeholt.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Viktorianischer "erdgebundener" Steampunk ist bei Euch identisch mit einer Wolkenstadt mit Art Deco Design? Das eine Spiel Stealth das andere ein Shooter? Sorry viel größer könnten die Unterschiede kaum sein.



Es ist aber nicht Art Deco. Das war "Rapture". Columbia dagegen ist vom Stil her durchaus Steampunk und die Architektur amerikanische Neoklassik und Neogotik Ende 19. / Anfang 20. Jahrhundert.


----------



## Wynn (23. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Hard und WD? Bis auf einen Hacker als Antagonisten (in WD die Hauptfigur)  haben beide nix mit einander zu tun. Manche Vergleiche sind mir echt zu weit hergeholt.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1U8KsQPIrY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



hatte mir halt mehr hacking action in watch dogs wie in die hard 4 mit dem firesail gewünscht ^^


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Februar 2015)

Zurzeit Star Wars - Battlefront 2 mit Mods immer wieder toll dieser Shooter erst recht mit der Vielfalt an Maps der Community.
Desweiteren Long live the Queen, nette kleine Visual Novel mit einer Vielzahl an Intrigen die zu vielen Toden führen können und einige Neustarts zur Folge haben. Am Ende hab ichs geschafft, endlich Königin, auch wenn die halbe Verwandschaft dafür ihren Kopf lassen musste 

Und weil ich am Freitag angefixt wurde, musste ich mir mein Brot sowie Goldfischglas schnappen und hab mich damit erstmal auf den Weg zu einem gewissen zweiköpfigen Eichhörnchen gemacht


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht Art Deco. Das war "Rapture". Columbia dagegen ist vom Stil her durchaus Steampunk und die Architektur amerikanische Neoklassik und Neogotik Ende 19. / Anfang 20. Jahrhundert.



Steampunk ist aber eine Verknüpfung des viktorianischen Zeitalters mit "moderner", auf Dampfkraft basierenden Technologie.
Bioshock Infinite spielt 1912, da war Dampfkraft bereits eine weit verbreitete und etablierte Technologie.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass in Columbia so gut wie nichts auf Grundlagen der Dampfkraft basiert.


----------



## Enisra (23. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Steampunk ist aber eine Verknüpfung des viktorianischen Zeitalters mit "moderner", auf Dampfkraft basierenden Technologie.
> Bioshock Infinite spielt 1912, da war Dampfkraft bereits eine weit verbreitete und etablierte Technologie.
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass in Columbia so gut wie nichts auf Grundlagen der Dampfkraft basiert.



Neja, wobei die Dampftechnologie auch schon in der viktorianischen Epoche eine sehr weit verbreitete Technologie war, wobei es Steampunk da eher weniger genau nimmt und es schon zwar eine Art von Steampunk ist, aber eher so eine Subkategoerie von dem Steampunk der die Epoche des Imperialismus zum Vorbild hat, naja, Genretheorie und so, alles nicht so klar definiert
Auch war sogar eher Strom das Größte Wunder zu der Zeit, vorallem wenn man sich die Grundlage mit der Weltausstellung von 1893 in Chicago ansieht, wodurch man es am besten noch Electropunk nennen könnte, wenn man davon absieht das es wohl schon eine Musikrichtung gibt

hmmm, jetzt hätte ich Lust ein Strompunk RPG zu machen//zocken


----------



## McDrake (23. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Viktorianischer "erdgebundener" Steampunk ist bei Euch identisch mit einer Wolkenstadt mit Art Deco Design? Das eine Spiel Stealth das andere ein Shooter? Sorry viel größer könnten die Unterschiede kaum sein.



Weder das eine noch das andere Spiel habe ich als Steampunk-Setting betrachtet.

Und dass Dishonored und BSI ein, für mich, ähnliches Setting haben, scheint ja einen Grund zu haben.
BSI spielt, wie auf deren Homepage angegeben, explizit im Jahr 1912.

Was Disonored angeht, ist da der "Termin" ja ziemlich offen, da es sich dort wirklich um eine andere Welt handelt, ohne realen Bezug auf Ortschaften in unserer Realität (sofern ich mich richtig erinnere).
Allerdings ist das Design eben auch, unter anderem, in der Zeit von BSI zu suchen:

Die Spielwelt von _Dishonored wird mit Steampunk umschrieben, was nach Eigenaussage der Entwicklung aber nicht Zielrichtung des Designkonzepts war. Dieses sah lediglich ein historisch inspiriertes Szenario mit futuristischen Techniken vor. Ausgangspunkt des Konzepts war das London des Jahres 1666, dem Jahr des großen Brandes und gleichzeitig das letzte Jahr der Pest. 
*Letztlich orientierte sich das Design der Stadt Dunwall jedoch am Stil **Londons und Edinburghs** von der Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts bis in die 1930er Jahre*,[SUP][13][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][11][/SUP] was weitestgehend dem viktorianischen Zeitalter entspricht. 
Ergänzt wird dies durch magische Fähigkeiten und futuristische Technik, die auf Energiegewinnung durch Walöl basiert.[SUP][14][/SUP][SUP][9][/SUP][SUP][15][/SUP] Das Szenario wurde intern als Retro-Future bezeichnet. 
*Erst durch die öffentliche Rezeption übernahm Arkane die Bezeichnung als Steampunk. Allerdings weist **Dishonored nicht alle typischen Elemente eines Steampunk-Szenarios auf und setzt beispielsweise nicht auf die übliche Messing- und Nietenoptik. Auch ist die für Steampunk namensgebende Dampfkraft nicht die Hauptantriebstechnik für Maschinen.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][11][/SUP]*

-> Dishonored: Die Maske des Zorns – Wikipedia


_Dass die Spielmechanik anders ist, ist mir schon klar


----------



## MichaelG (23. Februar 2015)

BSI ist definitiv *kein* Steampunk. Aber Dishonored schon. Von den Uniformen und dem Setting her würde ich das Spiel am ehesten Mitte/Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts einordnen (100%ige viktorianische Zeit) statt 1930. 1930 ist in dem Zusammenhang totaler Blödsinn. Queen Viktoria war da schon seit über 20 Jahren tot und die viktorianische Zeit schon lange vorbei. Außerdem fehlt mir da in Dishonored der technische Stand des ersten Drittels vom 20. Jahrhundert.

BSI ist 1911/12 und damit noch vor Art Deco (dessen Beginn ungefähr 1919). Spassi hat recht hab das mit Rapture verbeckwuchselt.

Mir gings aber in der Hauptsache um den Vergleich beider Spiele untereinander und einer angeblichen Vergleichbarkeit. Die es für mich in den Fällen nicht gibt.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Steampunk ist aber eine Verknüpfung des viktorianischen Zeitalters mit "moderner", auf Dampfkraft basierenden Technologie.
> Bioshock Infinite spielt 1912, da war Dampfkraft bereits eine weit verbreitete und etablierte Technologie.
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass in Columbia so gut wie nichts auf Grundlagen der Dampfkraft basiert.



Wenn Du "Steampunk" sehr streng definierst, dann hast Du natürlich Recht. Ich persönlich fasse es weiter, immer wenn ein eindeutig historisches Setting SciFi-Elemente enthält, ist es für mich Steampunk. Ja, ich kenne auch noch den Begriff "Dieselpunk", aber das ist für mich optisch eher an den Weltkriegen orientiert (insgesamt düsterer und dreckiger).


----------



## Enisra (23. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn Du "Steampunk" sehr streng definierst, dann hast Du natürlich Recht. Ich persönlich fasse es weiter, immer wenn ein eindeutig historisches Setting SciFi-Elemente enthält, ist es für mich Steampunk. Ja, ich kenne auch noch den Begriff "Dieselpunk", aber das ist für mich optisch eher an den Weltkriegen orientiert (insgesamt düsterer und dreckiger).



eigentlich fängt Dieselpunk die Zeit von 1920 bis 1950, wenn es dann vom Atompunk abgelöst wird
Alternativ würde ich die Zeit von 1880-1914 als noch Brasspunk bezeichnen, was es vielleicht besser trifft


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Februar 2015)

Wenn dann ist Bioshock Infinite "Quantenpunk", schließlich basiert die Technologie darin hauptsächlich auf Quantenphysik.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Februar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> eigentlich fängt Dieselpunk die Zeit von 1920 bis 1950, wenn es dann vom Atompunk abgelöst wird
> Alternativ würde ich die Zeit von 1880-1914 als noch Brasspunk bezeichnen, was es vielleicht besser trifft



Brasspunk? Das hätte ich jetzt, ebenso wie Electropunk, als reine Musikstilrichtung abgetan. 

Aber ja, das trifft es eigentlich ganz gut. Diese tpyische Optik in Holz & Messing.


----------



## Enisra (23. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Brasspunk? Das hätte ich jetzt, ebenso wie Electropunk, als reine Musikstilrichtung abgetan.
> 
> Aber ja, das trifft es eigentlich ganz gut. Diese tpyische Optik in Holz & Messing.



das ist leider das Problem wenn Brass und Electro schon eine Musikart beschreiben 
Wobei Brass Era für Messing im anglizismischen Sprachraum ja auch die Zeit von 1890-1919 für Oldtimer beschreibt
The Brass Car Era - 1890 to 1919

ansich müssen wir jetzt nur noch den Begriff dafür etablieren :3

P.S. so ein Stanley Steamer wie im Link hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## MichaelG (23. Februar 2015)

In Deutschland nennt man diese Sorte Auto simpel Schnauferl. Im Englischen gibts Brass (bis 1919), Pre-War (bis 1939), War (klar) und Post-War (ab 1945). Alles zusammengefaßt wird auch als Vintage Cars bezeichnet. Wobei Post-War noch mit A/B/C u.s.w. je nach Jahrzehnt detaillierter unterteilt wird.


Alles von 20 bis 30 Jahre heißt mittlerweile gebräuchlich Youngtimer, alles ab 30 Jahren Oldtimer.


----------



## Enisra (23. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> In Deutschland nennt man diese Sorte Auto simpel Schnauferl. Im Englischen gibts Brass (bis 1919), Pre-War (bis 1939), War (klar) und Post-War (ab 1945). Alles zusammengefaßt wird auch als Vintage Cars bezeichnet. Wobei Post-War noch mit A/B/C u.s.w. je nach Jahrzehnt detaillierter unterteilt wird.
> 
> 
> Alles von 20 bis 30 Jahre heißt mittlerweile gebräuchlich Youngtimer, alles ab 30 Jahren Oldtimer.



naja, aber das geht ja nicht darum wie, wann und wo man welche Bezeichnung für ein altes Auto benutzt
Es geht eigentlich nur um die Ableitung von einem Begriff für eine Punk-Epoche


----------



## MichaelG (23. Februar 2015)

Das ist klar.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (23. Februar 2015)

Rogue Legacy (PS4) durchgespielt - ist mit das kniffligste, was ich jemals gespielt habe. Für die Remixed Bosse habe ich teilweise 100 Anläufe gebracht. Zum Glück sind die Ladezeiten minimal, sonst hätte ich vermutlich meinen Controller aus dem Fenster geworfen.  Ansonsten ein schönes "Metroidvania", auch wenn man alle Kartenlayouts schnell gesehen hat und es prinzipiell etwas an Abwechslung mangelt.


----------



## Alienhunter (23. Februar 2015)

Watchdogs gerade eben die Hauptmission zu Ende gespielt. Die offene Spielwelt ist ziemlich super. Von der Grundidee, also das Spiel mit einem Hacker, ist an sich genial. Leider wird das Spiel am Ende etwas eintönig, da man fast immer das gleiche machen muss. Im Moment ist das ja schon runtergesetzt zu finden, den Vollpreis zum Release hätte ich ein wenig heftig dafür gefunden.


----------



## Exar-K (24. Februar 2015)

Nachdem es gut ein halbes Jahr pausiert hat, habe ich die letzten Tage mal wieder *Dust: An Elysian Tail* ausgegraben und die zweite Hälfte des Spiels beendet.
Insgesamt ein netter Metroidvania-Vertreter, aber mit einigen Schwächen.
Kommt an die großen Vorbilder des Genres nicht heran und ist "nur" ein gutes Spiel.

Einen Sonderpreis gibt es für Fidget. Ein so lästiger Charakter mit einer derart nervigen Synchronisation ist mir schon seit Jahren nicht mehr untergekommen.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Metroidvania-Vertreter



wie passend; ich spiele nämlich grad *cave story+*.
mehr aus verlegenheit mal begonnen, stammt höchstwahrscheinlich aus irgendeinem bundle.
absolut toll bis jetzt!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (24. Februar 2015)

Habe mir Medieval Engineers gekauft und mich an ein paar Bauwerken probiert. Die erste Burg hatte ein paar... Konstruktionsfehler im Fundament, also habe ich es zerbombt. Dann habe ich mich an einem Turm versucht, aber bei dem ist das Dach eingestürzt. Gar nicht so einfach. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alienhunter (25. Februar 2015)

Risen 3, zur Zeit das zweite Kapitel. Wird wahrscheinlich ein gutes Stück Arbeit. Storyline ist recht interessant. Leider ist die Steuerung im Kampfsystem nicht so der Burner.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Februar 2015)

Aktuell wieder weiter in Unity:

Positiv:

-Ausrüstungsbug ist behoben
-bislang keine weiteren Abstürze

Negativ:

-Performance weiterhin unterirdisch schlecht (vielleicht auch wegen meinem AMD IIX6, kann sein)


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Februar 2015)

Habe acht Stunden in *Total War: Attila* verbracht, nachdem mein neuer PC endlich stark genug ist, um das Spiel flüssig darzustellen. Mit den Gauten aus dem hohen Norden bin ich in Germanien einmarschiert und habe innerhalb der Grenzen des späteren Deutschlands mein Reich aus Bartträgern errichtet. Die Überlegenheit zu See meiner Wikinger hab ich dabei natürlich einfach mal ignoriert, stattdessen wurden die anderen Stämme mit Axt und Speer unterworfen. Die Franken wurden dabei einfach mal nach Afrika vertrieben.

An den Alpen kam es zu ersten Verteidigungsgefechten mit den sehr starken Hunnen. Das Reitervolk konnte jedoch vorerst zurückgeworfen werden - puh, Glück gehabt. So blieb mir Zeit, weiter nach Süden vorzustoßen. Eine Annäherung an die Überbleibsel der beiden römischen Reiche hielt mir dabei den Rücken frei und spülte dringend benötigte Handelseinnamen in die Kriegskasse. Inzwischen habe ich die Ostgoten aus Rom vertrieben und halte den Großteil des Stiefels. 

Ihr merkt vielleicht schon: Ich habe ne Menge Spaß!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (26. Februar 2015)

Heute habe ich mich an einem Turm versucht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2015)

Irgendwie stimmt es mich froh dass aus Dennis kein Architekt geworden ist... [emoji6] [emoji1]

BTT:
Endlich! So langsam nähert sich *Black Flag* wieder dem Assassinen-Bund, gestern kam ich gar in den Genuss einiger schöner Schleich-Missionen, und mit Kenways Flotte hat ein altes, bekanntes Feature wiederholt Einzug gefunden. Tauscht man die Schiffe gegen Assassinen, entspricht das fast 1:1 dem Bruderschaft-Gameplay aus "Brotherhood".
Nur doof, dass man nur an Bord der Jackdaw planen kann, das war mit den verbündeten Assassinen damals flexibler. [emoji52]


----------



## Taiwez (26. Februar 2015)

Ich kann seit Anfang der Woche nun auch endlich *Dying Light *spielen, da meine "Steelbook-Edition" nach langer Verzögerung angekommen ist.

Diese hat mich selbst ziemlich enttäuscht, da sie seperat zu einer normalen Retail Version geliefert wurde und in die nichts von ebenjener reinpasst, weder die Booklets, noch die 2 DVDs, die das Spiel umfasst.. 

Davon abgesehen ist das Spiel selbst ist super, das Parcour System spielt sich unglaublich flüssig und ist für mich das Heraussstellungsmerkmal schlechthin. Dabei sieht das Ganze auch echt super aus und der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist bis jetzt auch angenehm hoch. (Ich hatte da jetzt nichts verändert, das Spiel ist mehr als genug fordernd, zumindest für mich)

Selbst die Story hält mich halbwegs bei Stange, klar ist sie klischeeüberladen, aber das ist jetzt nicht so gravierend, als das es mich stören würde.

Kann das Spiel uneingeschränkt empfehlen, aber die normale Version reicht, die Extras der Steelbook halten sich in Grenzen, würde ich mir in der Form nicht noch einmal kaufen.

PS: Danke noch mal an dich Micha, für den Verkäufertipp.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Februar 2015)

Nachdem über Nacht der Download lief, direkt den Morgen genutzt und in die erste Mission von *Homeworld Remastered* reingespielt.
Hach herrlich. Füllt man sich gleich wieder wie 16. 
Es ist und bleibt einfach eines der besten Echtzeitstrategiespiele aller Zeiten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nachdem über Nacht der Download lief, direkt den Morgen genutzt und in die erste Mission von *Homeworld Remastered* reingespielt.
> Hach herrlich. Füllt man sich gleich wieder wie 16.
> Es ist und bleibt einfach eines der besten Echtzeitstrategiespiele aller Zeiten.


Huch. Doch so jung, der Matze? ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Huch. Doch so jung, der Matze? ^^



Damals, 1999 als das Orginal erschien, war ich 16.
Den Rest kannste dir ausrechnen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Damals, 1999 als das Orginal erschien, war ich 16.
> Den Rest kannste dir ausrechnen.


Eben drum. Hatte dich etwas älter eingeschätzt, aber da scheinst du ja sogar einer der Jüngsten im PCG-Team zu sein.

Ist aber auch gut so. Je mehr Nachwuchs, desto besser für mein Lieblingsmagazin. [emoji6]


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hatte dich etwas älter eingeschätzt



charmant wie immer unser sau-boy.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> charmant wie immer unser sau-boy.


Ein Kerl kann das besser verkraften als ne Dame.
Außerdem hab ich ja extra "etwas" geschrieben. Hatte ihn so in meinen Jahrgang vermutet, mehr nicht. [emoji12] 

Zeig Mut zu Falten, sag ich immer. ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> aber da scheinst du ja sogar einer der Jüngsten im PCG-Team zu sein.



Also in der Online-Redaktion bin ich der alte Sack.


----------



## golani79 (26. Februar 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mich an einem Turm versucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst froh sein, dass du kein echter Baumeister im Mittelalter warst - da wärst jetzt nämlich schon nen Kopf kürzer


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also in der Online-Redaktion bin ich der alte Sack.


Bei soviel Selbstreflexion, wie kann da noch einer behaupten ICH sei nicht charmant... ^^

Nene, ALT bist du nicht. Nur erfahren. [emoji6]


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...], wie kann da noch einer behaupten ICH sei nicht charmant... ^^



Eigentlich kann das jeder, der Deine Beiträge seit Jahren mehr oder weniger aufmerksam verfolgt.


----------



## svd (26. Februar 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mich an einem Turm versucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut cool aus. Ein bisschen wie ein Disney Spiel. Das "Wo ist Rapunzel Suchbild" (#4) gefällt mir am besten. 

Ich hab gestern ein wenig in "Call of Duty 3" reingeschnuppert. (Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als mit klar geworden ist, dass in der US Schachtel eine DE CD drinne gewesen ist...)

So Treyarch... in den ersten fünf Minuten hat es einen Autounfall gegeben. Und ich bin herumgeschleift worden. Und direkt vor mir ist jemand erschossen worden. Ch-ch-ch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann das jeder, der Deine Beiträge seit Jahren mehr oder weniger aufmerksam verfolgt.


Ich muss doch wohl bitten, bei Rab fällt beispielsweise was Wort "Titten" beinah täglich (welches ich bewusst nie verwende), aber gerügt wird der Schmutzfink dafür nicht. Bitte nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen. [emoji35] [emoji6]


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich muss doch wohl bitten, bei Rab fällt beispielsweise was Wort "Titten" beinah täglich (welches ich bewusst nie verwende), aber gerügt wird der Schmutzfink dafür nicht. Bitte nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen. [emoji35] [emoji6]



Es ging nicht darum, was Du sagst, sondern eher, wie Du es sagst.


----------



## svd (26. Februar 2015)

Hmja, mit einem Raumschiff im Orbit, 400 Mann Besatzung (was jedes Mal erwähnt werden muss), erübrigt sich Dimplomatie.


----------



## Enisra (26. Februar 2015)

stimmt, in der Zukunft kehrt man zurück zur Kanonenbootpolitik


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es ging nicht darum, was Du sagst, sondern eher, wie Du es sagst.


Möglichst nicht obszön. Ergo hab ich mir nichts vorzuwerfen. [emoji12]

Ich erinnere nur an Rabs Kommentare zu MichaelGs Alter. [emoji6]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Hmja, mit einem Raumschiff im Orbit, 400 Mann Besatzung (was jedes Mal erwähnt werden muss), erübrigt sich Dimplomatie.


Captain Rabs Verständnis für "erster Kontakt" bedeutet für ihn gleich Knattern bis der Schiffsarzt kommt. ICH halte mich dagegen noch an Vorschriften.


----------



## svd (26. Februar 2015)

Naja, ich stell mir das schon so vor:

Klassentreffen im Sauerland, Begrüßung des einst hübschesten Mädchens mit einem Kompliment:

"Oh Gott, bist du alt und fett geworden. Aber hey, ich würd dich noch immer knallen."

Nach der obligatorischen Ohrfeige läuft der Herr SLB den Rest des Abends mit stolzgeschwellter Brust herum.

"Yeah, genau wie früher. Ich hab's halt noch immer drauf!" 

BTT: Grid 2 macht noch immer Spaß, online bin ich aber ne Niete. Irgendwie zieht's mich aber Richtung RPG.
Heute, freier Tag, werd ich mal den Community Patch zu "Bloodlines" antesten.

Puh... kann SLBs Abneigung, Japan gegenüber, zumindest in Grid2 nachvollziehen. Ein "Doritfto Kingu" wird wohl nie aus mir werden, haha.
Außerdem haben mir die Autos ab Tier 3 einfach zu viel PS. Ich meine, warum soll ich bremsen, um schneller zu sein? Das ist doch gegen jede Logik...


----------



## golani79 (26. Februar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Schaut cool aus. Ein bisschen wie ein Disney Spiel. Das "Wo ist Rapunzel Suchbild" (#4) gefällt mir am besten.
> 
> Ich hab gestern ein wenig in "Call of Duty 3" reingeschnuppert. (Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als mit klar geworden ist, dass in der US Schachtel eine DE CD drinne gewesen ist...)
> 
> So Treyarch... in den ersten fünf Minuten hat es einen Autounfall gegeben. Und ich bin herumgeschleift worden. Und direkt vor mir ist jemand erschossen worden. Ch-ch-ch.



Call of Duty 3 ist eines der schlechteren frühen CoD .. hab ich mir Gott sei Dank nur ausgeliehen von nem Kollegen


----------



## Rabowke (26. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich muss doch wohl bitten, bei Rab fällt beispielsweise was Wort "Titten" beinah täglich (welches ich bewusst nie verwende), aber gerügt wird der Schmutzfink dafür nicht. Bitte nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen. [emoji35] [emoji6]


... heul doch!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... heul doch!


Foren-Mods haben Sonderrechte, schon klar. [emoji9]

Aber ich find das total putzig:
Der Einzige der meine Bemerkung zu Matthias' Alter nicht so auf die Goldwaage legt ist Matthias selbst. ^^


----------



## Rabowke (26. Februar 2015)

Komisch, im Modforum hat er eine Petition gestartet um dich zu Teeren und zu Federn, danach deinen Account zu löschen. 



Mods haben weder Sonderrechte noch sonstwas, die User sind es halt nur gewöhnt 'schwachsinn' zu lesen bzw. erwarten einfach vorhersehbare Kommentare von mir.


----------



## Enisra (26. Februar 2015)

Lügenmod! Lügenmods! D:


----------



## MichaelG (26. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Möglichst nicht obszön. Ergo hab ich mir nichts vorzuwerfen. [emoji12]
> 
> Ich erinnere nur an Rabs Kommentare zu MichaelGs Alter. [emoji6]



Ich seh das mit dem Alter entspannt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich seh das mit dem Alter entspannt.


Sollte man auch, es gibt weitaus (!) größere Probleme. [emoji6]


----------



## svd (27. Februar 2015)

So, ich bin jetzt doch ein wenig mehr durch Fronkreisch gelaufen. Immerhin zählt COD3 (neben BO2 und AW) zu den schwarzen Flecken der
"großen" Titel aus der Reihe, welche mir noch fehlen, also, durchspielmäßig.

Es ist wirklich nicht so besonders. Eh witzig, weil es, im Prinzip, ja nicht viel anders macht, als die Vorgänger. Aber alles wirkt so... bemüht.
Wie die blöden Spielereien beim Bombe scharf machen oder das Rudern... (oh Gott, das Rudern...)
Die deutsche Sprachausgabe ist leider auch nicht so gelungen. So B-Actionfilm mäßig, wo alle männlichen Charaktere so hart klingen, wie der Stuhl, 
den sie durch ihre Eingeweide zu pressen scheinen. Wäre aber noch immer akzeptabel, wenn wenigstens ordentlich abgemischt worden wäre.
Aber das Ergebnis klingt nicht sehr Dolby Surround, hehe. 
Naja, mal gucken. So lange kanns ja nicht mehr gehen. Und immerhin ein Punkt weniger auf der Eimerliste (Spiele, die eher in den Eimer, als ins Laufwerk gehören...)


----------



## MichaelG (27. Februar 2015)

COD 3 ? Wie heißt denn da der UT ? Call of Duty 3 gabs doch afaik nur für die Konsole oder ?


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Februar 2015)

Diese dreckigen Hur... äh, Hunnensöhne! 
Im Nachhinein hat es sich als Fehler herausgestellt, bei *Total War: Attila* nach Italien zu expandieren. Hätte mal lieber die Ostgrenze gegen die unaufhörlich anbrandenden Hunnenarmeen befestigen sollen. Aber da waren die Augen mal wieder größer als der Verstand. Dafür habe ich jetzt ein aufgeblähtes Riesenreich, das von Rebellionen geplagt wird, meine Nahrungsvorräte gehen aufgrund der zahllosen zu unterhaltenden Armeen zur Neige und die Hunnen sind immer noch da. Jetzt auch noch mit Attila höchstselbst, was das Spiel zum Anlass nimmt, die Epoche der Hoffnungslosigkeit einzuläuten ("Abandon all hope"). Das sind ja großartige Aussichten ...

Die Weltkarte nimmt inzwischen postapokalyptische Züge an. Hunnen und andere Stämme haben bestimmt schon die Hälfte aller Provinzen in Schutt und Asche gelegt. Es sind echt grimmige Zeiten für die gemeine Bevölkerung. Mal schauen, ob meine Nordmänner den Siegeszug der Steppenvölker doch noch irgendwie aufhalten können. Solange mir nicht die Sachsen und Gallier in den Rücken fallen, ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## svd (27. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> COD 3 ? Wie heißt denn da der UT ? Call of Duty 3 gabs doch afaik nur für die Konsole oder ?



Ja, genau. Ich spiel's auf der PS3. Kein Untertitel, glaube ich.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Februar 2015)

Ich hab gerade nach einigen Monaten Pause ein paar Runden in *Live for Speed* gedreht. Nachdem ich in den letzten Monaten zig Spielstunden in Assetto Corsa verbracht habe (bin inzwischen bei schnapszahligen 222 Stunden angelangt), wollte ich einfach nochmal die beiden Spiele vergleichen. An sich ist Assetto Corsa meiner Meinung nach in fast allen Punkten Live for Speed überlegen (Hauptargment für mich sind da vor allem Fahrzeug- und Streckenauswahl und der Mod-Support), in Sachen Fahrphysik sind beide ungefähr gleichauf (aus meiner Laienperspektive aus betrachtet). 

Aber es gibt einen entscheidenden Punkt, in dem Live for Speed Assetto Corsa meiner Meinung nach noch immer SPÜRBAR voraus ist: Das Force Feedback. Das fühlt sich in Live for Speed einfach direkter, glaubwürdiger, präziser an. Man fühlt einfach einen Hauch besser, was das Auto macht, gerade bei Traktionsverlust (ja, ich übe derzeit ein wenig das Driften. Ist zwar sinnlos, aber es macht irgendwie Spaß und man lernt dadurch einfach das Verhalten eines Autos bei Traktionsverlust besser kennen, was einem schließlich auch im Rennen hilft). Ich hoffe, in dem Punkt wird Assetto Corsa irgendwann nochmal auf den gleichen Stand gebracht wie Live for Speed.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## golani79 (28. Februar 2015)

Neues Spielzeug in DCS ausprobieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2015)

Bin jetzt mit *Assassin's Creed: Liberation HD* durch. Das war ja ursprünglich ein PS-Vita Spiel und wurde dann u.a. auch für den PC umgesetzt. Das merkt man auch, weil alles eine Nummer kleiner ist, als bei den anderen AC-Teilen. Dafür ist die Grafik aber gar nicht so übel und es hat auch ein paar nette Ideen. Man spielte da zum ersten Mal in der Reihe eine Frau und diese kann in 3 Verkleidungen schlüpfen. Dame, Assassine und Sklavin. Je nachdem, was man grad trägt, hat man auch unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten. Als Dame kann man z.B. Wachen ablenken,  aber nicht klettern usw.
Alles in allem ein ganz nettes Spiel. Müsste ich eine Wertung vergeben, so würde ich so 77, 78 vielleicht vergeben.


----------



## Shorty484 (2. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mit *Assassin's Creed: Liberation HD* durch. Das war ja ursprünglich ein PS-Vita Spiel und wurde dann u.a. auch für den PC umgesetzt. Das merkt man auch, weil alles eine Nummer kleiner ist, als bei den anderen AC-Teilen. Dafür ist die Grafik aber gar nicht so übel und es hat auch ein paar nette Ideen. Man spielte da zum ersten Mal in der Reihe eine Frau und diese kann in 3 Verkleidungen schlüpfen. Dame, Assassine und Sklavin. Je nachdem, was man grad trägt, hat man auch unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten. Als Dame kann man z.B. Wachen ablenken,  aber nicht klettern usw.
> Alles in allem ein ganz nettes Spiel. Müsste ich eine Wertung vergeben, so würde ich so 77, 78 vielleicht vergeben.


Ja, es lohnt sich Liberation mal zu zocken, leider ist das Spiel unter den "großen" ACs ziemlich untergegangen. Es hätte durchaus mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient.


----------



## svd (2. März 2015)

Yeah, COD3 ist durch. Hat doch noch etwas länger gedauert, als gedacht/erhofft.

Wie gesagt, es ist von Treyarch. Das bedeutet, COD Gameplay nach alter (und anhaltender) Tradition. Es geht, im SP, gar nicht mal darum, 
besonders gut und treffsicher zu schießen. Sondern, unter Feindbeschuss, von Deckung zu Deckung vorzustürmen, bis das Script unterbrochen wird,
welches ansonsten unendlich Gegner generiert. Oder, einfach solange auf einem Fleckchen zu überleben, bis das Script unterbrochen wird,
welches ansonsten unendlich Gegner generiert. Gewürzt wird das Ganze mit Fahrzeugsequenzen. Jeepfahrten, die keinen Spaß machen und
Panzerfahren (was auch nicht mehr so lustig ist, wie in Kursk oder Algerien).
Außerdem noch die Knöpfledrückerei, die weder zeitkritisch, noch irgendwie anspruchsvoll oder das Erlebnis bereichernd ist.
(In der deutschen Übersetzung hat sich da auch ein Fehler eingeschlichen, da beim Einschrauben des Zünders ("Screwing") der Analoghebel im
Uhrzeigersinn gedeht werden muss, anstatt "Vor und Zurück". Sorry, ich kann einfach nicht aus meiner Haut.)

Trotz des typisch schlauchigen Leveldesigns, hat dir das Spiel aber recht oft die Wahl zwischen mehreren Schläuchen gelassen. Etwa, ob du den Hauptangriff
mitmachst, oder diesen von der Flanke her unterstützen möchtest. Nett.

Die Story... naja, wenn ich's nicht besser wüsste, würde ich Treyarch für Osteuropäer halten. Nichts gegen Osteuropäer, die machen mitunter gute Spiele... nur nicht,
wenn es "amerikanische" Spiele sind. Ich bin ja selber mit Michael Dudikoff, JCVD, Dolph Lundgren, etc. groß geworden, kann also sehr gut nachvollziehen, woher all
diese Klischees und das verzerrte Bild herkommen. 

Abschließend aber noch ein paar wohlwollende Worte. Ich habe schon lange kein Spiel mehr gespielt, welches das Gefühl des Krieges so authentisch einfängt.
Was vielleicht anfangs noch als großes Abenteuer wahrgenommen wird, entpuppt sich in Laufe der Zeit als unerträgliche Scheiße und du willst nur noch, dass es aufhört.
Niemand auf der Welt sollte so etwas durchmachen müssen.


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2015)

Bin wiedermal an Diablo3 dran.
So intensiv hab ichs noch nie gespielt und wusste nicht mal was von Paragon & co, da ich einfach Gelegenheitsspieler bin.
Irgendwie bin ich jetzt doch der Sucht erlegen und spiele um einige nette Gegenstände zu holen... evtl sogar Sets???

Aber das Überraschenste, was mir passiert ist, ist dass sich ein Portal zum Reich der Schätze öffnete.
Das war ja wirklich lustig. Vor allem der Tod des Endgegners
*schnappschnapp*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. März 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber das Überraschenste, was mir passiert ist, ist dass sich ein Portal zum Reich der Schätze öffnete.



Und sowas passiert Gelegenheitsspielern.
Ich spiele hunderte Stunden Diablo 3, habe unzählige Schatzgoblins auf dem Gewissen und hatte noch die das Glück.


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Und sowas passiert Gelegenheitsspielern.
> Ich spiele hunderte Stunden Diablo 3, habe unzählige Schatzgoblins auf dem Gewissen und hatte noch die das Glück.


Ah, das ist also echt was Seltenes?
Gab zwar Massenhaft Gold für meine Verhältnisse (ca 9 Mio) und beim Endboss drei Legendäre Gegenstände, welche ich allerdings nicht wirklich gebrauchen konnte.
Ich spiele aber auch nur auf Meister... wie gesagt, Gelegenheitsspieler... bei Qual1 nahms mich zu oft Hops. 
Müsste jetzt nochmals versuchen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2015)

Assassinen-Aufträge ausführen, Schätze suchen, Türme und Gebäude erklimmen, schöne Stealth-Missionen absolvieren... Tja, *Blag Flag* macht mir an Land immer noch am meisten Spaß. Ein Glück, dass man auf See auch per Schnellreise an die nächsten Ziele kommt, ich finde die ganzen Schiffsfahrten arg langatmig, die Abfolge der Schlachten monoton und aufs ewig-gleiche Muster beschränkt, die ganzen Nebentätigkeiten wie den Walfang nutzlos wie zeitverschwenderisch... An manche storygebundene See-Missionen kommt man schwer herum, aber ich bin wenigstens immer wieder darüber erleichtert es dann wieder hinter mich gebracht zu haben. Leider zwingt das Spiel einen dann doch, die eine oder andere Schlacht in Angriff zu nehmen, sonst kann man das Upgraden der Jackdaw komplett vergessen...

Und ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob ich es mir nur einbilde oder ob es tatsächlich so gewollt ist, dass James Kidd wie ein Weib spricht und auch fast wie eins aussieht... 

Edit:

LOL!!! Just in dem Moment bestätigt sich mein Eindruck hinsichtlich Kidd... 

*AC: Rogue* soll ja gameplay-mäßig auch in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen wie *Black Flag*. Wird wohl ein weiteres AC, bei dem ich mich teilweise zum Spielen zwingen muss, aber was soll ich machen, ich mag die Reihe einfach zu sehr um auch nur einen Teil auszulassen, und gerade Rogue bringt storymäßig - mit dem Wechsel auf die Templer-Seite - einen erzählerisch frischen Wind ins Franchise... Das möchte ich dann natürlich ungern verpassen.

Also, weiter Augen zu und durch... 

Eines nervt mich aber tierisch:
Der linke Analog-Stick reagiert total überempfindlich, wenn ich in den Adleraugen-Modus wechseln will und dieser sich augenblicklich wieder abschaltet, wenn ich den gleichen Stick zum Fortbewegen benutzen will. Das hat in den alten ACs besser geklappt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. März 2015)

Da ich diese Woche krank geschrieben bin und aktuell Flaute herrscht, habe ich mal all meine Zelda-Games raus gekramt und hocke grad an Twilight Princess. Finde ich pers. sogar besser, als Ocarina of Time.  

Mein Plan bis Sonntag steht. Twilight Princess > Wind Waker > Ocarina of Time (Master Quest)
Leider hab ich meine älteren Zelda-Games nicht mehr.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob ich es mir nur einbilde oder ob es tatsächlich so gewollt ist, dass James Kidd wie ein Weib spricht und auch fast wie eins aussieht...



Ernsthaft?!  
Spiel mal weiter, spätestens am Ende wird Dir ein Licht aufgehen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?!
> Spiel mal weiter, spätestens am Ende wird Dir ein Licht aufgehen...


Hat sich gerade mit der eben gestarteten Mission von selbst geklärt. ^^

Ich hatte dennoch bis zuletzt den Glauben verfolgt dass es pure Einbildung meinerseits sei, da Kidd eben KEIN Weib war. Gut, der hieß mit Vornamen William und nicht James, aber ich war davon überzeugt genau der würde hier dargestellt werden...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gut, der hieß mit Vornamen William und nicht James, aber ich war davon überzeugt genau der würde hier dargestellt werden...



Black Flag spielt doch aber 1715 und in nachfolgenden Jahren. 
William Kidd starb aber schon 1701. 
Also echt, dass muss man doch wissen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Black Flag spielt doch aber 1715 und in nachfolgenden Jahren.
> William Kidd starb aber schon 1701. [emoji14]
> Also echt, dass muss man doch wissen.


Ubisoft und Faktenbiegerei, you know? [emoji6] 
Ich hätte es denen zugetraut dass sie sich wieder einige Freiheiten erlauben.


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat sich gerade mit der eben gestarteten Mission von selbst geklärt. ^^
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Spassbremse (3. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat sich gerade mit der eben gestarteten Mission von selbst geklärt. ^^
> 
> Ich hatte dennoch bis zuletzt den Glauben verfolgt dass es pure Einbildung meinerseits sei, da Kidd eben KEIN Weib war. Gut, der hieß mit Vornamen William und nicht James, aber ich war davon überzeugt genau der würde hier dargestellt werden...





Spoiler



Dann weißt Du doch aber, dass es sich um Mary Read handelt. Sie tarnt sich nur als Mann...übrigens nennt sie sich "James Kidd", der Pirat heißt aber "William Kidd".




EDIT: Da habe ich diesmal leider keine Sekunde darüber nachgedacht, sorry.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Dann weißt Du doch aber, dass es sich um Mary Read handelt. Sie tarnt sich nur als Mann...übrigens nennt sie sich "James Kidd", der Pirat heißt aber "William Kidd".


Wie schon Herrn Dammes gesagt, ich hatte auf eine leichte kreative Freiheit seitens Ubisoft getippt. Und lag daneben. Soll vorkommen. ^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. März 2015)

Habe gerade über zwei Stunden lang den Raid-Modus von Resident Evil: Revelations 2 gesuchtet. Meine Güte, so viele Belohnungen .... 
Ist schon ein sehr cleveres Design mit den kurzen Einsätzen (oft unter fünf Minuten) und dem ständigen Motivationsschüben durch neue Waffen, Bauteile und Levelaufstiege. Sauber gemacht, Capcom!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. März 2015)

Ich hab mir am Wochenende Train Fever im Sale geholt und das war ein schwerer Fehler.
So motiviert immer neue Bahnverbindungen zu bauen und zu optimieren, meine Fahrzeugflotte zu modernisieren und meinen Reichtum zu mehren war ich wohl seit Railroad Tycoon 2 nicht mehr.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja Homeworld spielen, aber ich der Mauszeiger landet doch immer wieder auf dem Train Fever-Icon.


----------



## Lukecheater (4. März 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Da ich diese Woche krank geschrieben bin und aktuell Flaute herrscht, habe ich mal all meine Zelda-Games raus gekramt und hocke grad an Twilight Princess. Finde ich pers. sogar besser, als Ocarina of Time.
> 
> Mein Plan bis Sonntag steht. Twilight Princess > Wind Waker > Ocarina of Time (Master Quest)
> Leider hab ich meine älteren Zelda-Games nicht mehr.



Twilight Princess ist genial  Hab ich mir vorletztes Jahr gebraucht gekauft und mal nochmal den Gamecube reaktiviert


----------



## Lukecheater (4. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Assassinen-Aufträge ausführen, Schätze suchen, Türme und Gebäude erklimmen, schöne Stealth-Missionen absolvieren... Tja, *Blag Flag* macht mir an Land immer noch am meisten Spaß. Ein Glück, dass man auf See auch per Schnellreise an die nächsten Ziele kommt, ich finde die ganzen Schiffsfahrten arg langatmig, die Abfolge der Schlachten monoton und aufs ewig-gleiche Muster beschränkt, die ganzen Nebentätigkeiten wie den Walfang nutzlos wie zeitverschwenderisch... An manche storygebundene See-Missionen kommt man schwer herum, aber ich bin wenigstens immer wieder darüber erleichtert es dann wieder hinter mich gebracht zu haben. Leider zwingt das Spiel einen dann doch, die eine oder andere Schlacht in Angriff zu nehmen, sonst kann man das Upgraden der Jackdaw komplett vergessen...
> 
> Und ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob ich es mir nur einbilde oder ob es tatsächlich so gewollt ist, dass James Kidd wie ein Weib spricht und auch fast wie eins aussieht...



Könntest du deinen Erkenntnisgewinn das nächste Mal in den Spoiler-Tag schreibe, denn ich will das Spiel auch selber noch spielen. Ich bin da jetzt nicht überempfindlich was sowas angeht, aber...muss nicht sein,ne?


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2015)

mir ist momentan schleierhaft, wie ich den bzw die endgegner in *cave story +* schaffen soll.
dabei spiele ich auf easy!


----------



## Chemenu (5. März 2015)

Ich versuche momentan die Platin Trophäe in Watch Dogs zu erlangen. Die Online Herausforderungen sind dabei für mich echt ein "Pain in the ass". 
Nichts macht weniger Spaß als Online Rennen in Watch Dogs. 
Ubisoft übertreibt es leider ein wenig mit den Nebenbeschäftigungen und den zugehörigen Trophäen...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. März 2015)

Nachdem meine ersten Konstruktionen in Medieval Engineers einigen technischen Unzulänglichkeiten zum Opfer fielen, habe mich mal an Banished versucht. Vielleicht bringt mir das mittelalterliche Dörferbauen darin ja mehr Erfolg... Im Winter sind alle verhungert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Twilight Princess ist genial  Hab ich mir vorletztes Jahr gebraucht gekauft und mal nochmal den Gamecube reaktiviert


Hab es nun fast durch. Das erste Mal überhaupt (Asche auf mein Haupt ). Gerademal die Story durch gemacht und gut 30 Stunden bisher gebraucht und bin nun im letzten Dungeon. Einfach hervorragendes Spiel.

Edit: So, hab's durch.


----------



## Chemenu (6. März 2015)

Danke Ubisoft, dass ich mir die Platin Trophäe in Watch Dogs nun abschminken kann, weil man für die Online Decryption Trophäe ein PS+ Abo braucht.
Den Verwantwortlichen Personen wünsche ich, dass ihr morgentlicher Kaffee nach Katzenscheisse riecht und schmeckt.


----------



## Rabowke (6. März 2015)

... was kann Eni dafür? 



./vanish


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. März 2015)

Auf der Suche nach was Neuem, Kindergeeignetem (und möglichst gewaltfrei) hab ich spontan zum GreenManGaming-Schnäppchen *Contrast* gegriffen, davon hatte svd vor nicht so langer Zeit hier auch berichtet. Treffer! Junior konnte sich als Zuschauer augenblicklich dafür begeistern.

Ein einzigartiges Spiel mit einem ganz besonderen Stil. Die Idee der Entwickler, die Schattendimension nicht nur als Spielelement, sondern auch als zusätzliche Erzähl-Ebene zu nutzen... Sehr fantasievoll. Die Story ist auch schön und totalste Hommage auf die 1920er, den Anfängen des jungen Kinos, den damaligen Shows, Theatern, der zeitgenössischen Musik... Sehr authentisches Feeling, dazu leicht surreal.

Das Gameplay selbst ist nicht übel, allerdings steuert sich Didis imaginäre Freundin leicht schwammig, und im ersten abgeschlossenen Kapitel wurden die Schattenwechsel für meinen Geschmack durch zu viele Story-Sequenzen unterbrochen. Ich hätte gerne viel längere Abschnitte dieser Art gespielt. Naja, es kommen ja noch weitere Kapitel, vielleicht weiss sich das Spiel in diesem Knackpunkt ja vielleicht noch zu steigern.

Aber inhaltlich wie optisch ohne Frage ein echter Hingucker. [emoji5]


----------



## svd (7. März 2015)

Eines der wenigen Spiele, wo ein fetter, aber nicht dröhnender, Subwoofer quasi ein Muss ist.

Wo in anderen Spielen der Bass vlt das Zwerchfell kitzelt, schwingt beim gezupften Kontrabass die Seele mit.


----------



## golani79 (7. März 2015)

Contrast fand ich auch recht gut gelungen - fand es nur schade, dass es zu Release aber doch nicht so ganz rund lief und man mit dem einen oder anderen Bug zu kämpfen hatte (PS4).

Aber insgesamt ein schönes Spiel, was nicht schon 1000x dagewesen ist.


----------



## svd (7. März 2015)

Das stimmt allerdings. So ganz ohne Fluchen ging's nicht. Vor allem im Bereich von Ecken und Kanten war der Dimensionswechsel für mich eher übel.

Hmm, was will ich dieses Wochenende spielen? Ich bin draufgekommen, dass ich auch "World at War" (wieder "Treyarch", soifz) noch nicht komplett durch habe.

Oder vlt. mal wieder ein Adventure zur Abwechslung?

Habe letztens auch "Star Trek" im Zweispielermodus beendet. Von wegen: "Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid". Hier war's eher: "Geteiltes Leid ist doppeltes Leid."
Wie haben, einstimmig, schon lange kein so besch...euertes Spiel mehr gespielt, haha. Obwohl es durchaus seine tollen Momente gehabt hat, wie das Herumteleportieren
mit dem tragbaren Transporterstrahl, die Infiltration der Gorn Basis, den Gorn Champion (haha, beschte)...

Der Rest war echt eine Sammlung von Whiteboard Brainstorming Ideen, die in zufälliger Reihenfolge in eine konfus erzählte Story verpackt werden.
Dazwischen doofe Minispiele ("Hey, machen wir ein Snakes-mäßiges Spiel mit rein. Keine Sau erinnert sich heute noch an Nokia Handys...")

So viel verschenktes Potential. Ein Jammer. Das Spiel hätte wirklich gut werden können/müssen. So reiht es sich halt nahtlos in die Riege der blöden Lizenztitel.


----------



## McDrake (7. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach was Neuen, Kindergeeignetem (und möglichst gewaltfrei) hab ich spontan zum GreenManGaming-Schnäppchen *Contrast* gegriffen,


Danke für diesen Tipp!


----------



## golani79 (7. März 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Hmm, was will ich dieses Wochenende spielen? Ich bin draufgekommen, dass ich auch "World at War" (wieder "Treyarch", soifz) noch nicht komplett durch habe.



Call of Duty 3 war eines der schlechtesten überhaupt - im Gegensatz dazu, ist die Kampagne in World at War eigentlich ziemlich gut und spielt doch auch in der Liga der anderen Teile.


----------



## Kwengie (7. März 2015)

seit Release vor einigen Tagen spiele ich *Cities XXL* und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit diesem Spiel. 
... hab nur einen 20ger investiert... 

Knapp 60 Stunden spiele ich schon laut Steam und meine Stadt, welche ich Althausen genannt habe, hat schon etwas über 800.000 Einwohner und es werden immer mehr.
Es bringt einfach Spaß, eine Stadt nach seinen Fantasien zu gestalten und diese bei Bedarf auch umzugestalten.
In Cities XXL hätte ich einiges anderes gemacht, denn meiner Meinung ist es fast wie die Vorgänger mit keinen nennenswerten Änderungen und wann spielte ich zuletzt die 2012er Version? Ist jedenfalls eine Weile her.

Jedenfalls ist Cities XXL die bessere Alternative zu SimCity 5, allerdings nur bis zum 10. März.
Dann werde ich nämlich Cities: Skyline zocken und womöglich Cities XXL in Rente nach so kurzer Zeit schicken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2015)

Ha!
Endlich. Skyrim durchgespielt
zumindest wenn man danach geht das ich es jetzt Platiniert habe \o/


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2015)

Bin jetzt mit *Dragon Age Inquisition* durch. Puhh, das zu bewerten ist echt schwer. Grundsätzlich gefällt mir der Open-World Ansatz echt gut. Schon bei Dragon Age Origins hab ich mir damals gewünscht, die Spielwelt einfach ein wenig erkunden zu können. Deswegen war die Richtung schon gut und in Ordnung. Man hat allerdings gerade am Anfang zu viel Sammelei eingebaut. Die Hinterlande fand ich sehr zäh, danach wurde das Spiel aber immer besser und hat mir am Ende doch ganz gut gefallen.
Insgesamt würde ich sagen, ist es um einiges besser als Teil 2, kommt aber nicht an Origins ran. Ich hatte aber wie gesagt viel Spaß mit dem Spiel und werd über die  Zeit sicher noch mehrere Durchgänge machen.


----------



## Wynn (8. März 2015)

Ich habe  Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning im Wintersale von 2013 gekauft fürn 5 euro

Es bietet viele nette sachen - eingentlich ist alles okay aber irgendwie springt der funke nicht über wo ich dragon age 3 paar stunden zocken konnte fehlt mir meist die motivation nach ner stunde oder so 

mal schauen ob ich es irgendwann schaff es durchzuspielen


----------



## svd (8. März 2015)

Ich hab mit "Transistor" angefangen. 
Und wie "Contrast" oder "Child of Light" trifft es bei mir genau einen Nerv. Tolles Art Design, toller Sound, sowas liebe ich einfach.


----------



## Wynn (8. März 2015)

haste auch schon bastion svd ?


----------



## svd (8. März 2015)

Nein, noch nicht. Aber das wird von Fans sogar höher eingestuft, oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2015)

Endlich hat "DosBox Turbo" für Android ein überfälliges Update erhalten. Bringt nun sprichwörtlich *Turbo* in die Spiele, heisst nahezu flüssiges Spielen ist damit tatsächlich möglich. "Siedler 2" flutscht jetzt sauber und ohne Audio-Stopper.

Jetzt macht das Siedeln auch auf dem Tablet richtig Spaß. [emoji106]


----------



## Wynn (8. März 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Nein, noch nicht. Aber das wird von Fans sogar höher eingestuft, oder?



Nutzerreviews:	Äußerst positiv (13,953 Reviews) 98% Positiv

und der soundtrack 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KudXO0DO04U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Und sowas passiert Gelegenheitsspielern.
> Ich spiele hunderte Stunden Diablo 3, habe unzählige Schatzgoblins auf dem Gewissen und hatte noch die das Glück.



Und wie oft kommt man ins "Glücksbärichland", genannt Bad Niederfunkeln?
Den Level hatte ich grade eben.
Ziemlich strange, gegen rosa Einhörner und Teddys zu kämpfen und der Begleiter labert was von "Ein würdiger Gegner"

oO


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. März 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und wie oft kommt man ins "Glücksbärichland", genannt Bad Niederfunkeln?



Das kommt sogar recht häufig.
Früher musste man da noch recht aufwändig einen Stab herstellen, um in dieses Level zu kommen.
Auch nach gefühlten 100 weiteren Schatzgoblins seit meinem letzten Post dazu, hab ich noch immer nicht das Portal in die Schatzkammer gesehen.


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das kommt sogar recht häufig.
> Früher musste man da noch recht aufwändig einen Stab herstellen, um in dieses Level zu kommen.
> Auch nach gefühlten 100 weiteren Schatzgoblins seit meinem letzten Post dazu, hab ich noch immer nicht das Portal in die Schatzkammer gesehen.



Ah, danke.
Es gibt da ja auch keinen Bossgegener, im Gegensatz zu Goldlevel.
Dass Du den noch immer nicht erkunden konntest, ist natürlich schade.


----------



## Rabowke (9. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Endlich hat "DosBox Turbo" für Android ein überfälliges Update erhalten. Bringt nun sprichwörtlich *Turbo* in die Spiele, heisst nahezu flüssiges Spielen ist damit tatsächlich möglich. "Siedler 2" flutscht jetzt sauber und ohne Audio-Stopper.
> 
> Jetzt macht das Siedeln auch auf dem Tablet richtig Spaß. [emoji106]



... und wie funktioniert die Steuerung? 

Siehst du einen Mauszeiger, den du per Touch bewegst, oder ist DOSbox für Android mit einer angepassten Steuerung bzw. Eingabe erhältlich?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und wie funktioniert die Steuerung?
> 
> Siehst du einen Mauszeiger, den du per Touch bewegst, oder ist DOSbox für Android mit einer angepassten Steuerung bzw. Eingabe erhältlich?


Ganz gewöhnlicher, spiel-individueller Mauszeiger via Touch. Läuft gut, muss nur noch herausfinden wie die "rechte Maustaste"-Funktion hier integriert ist. Zum Glück braucht "Siedler 2" diese nicht, aber in anderen Spielen ist man doch wieder davon abhängig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. März 2015)

Gotham beginnt zu wachsen. Muss nur noch einen guten Platz für Wayne Manor finden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Gotham beginnt zu wachsen. Muss nur noch einen guten Platz für Wayne Manor finden.



"He's the Builder Gotham deserves, but not the one it needs right now."


----------



## Spassbremse (10. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Gotham beginnt zu wachsen. Muss nur noch einen guten Platz für Wayne Manor finden.



*Loooooool*

Ungelogen, ich habe auch als erstes "Gotham" eingetippt - fand das dann aber doch zu unpassend. Aktuell heißt mein Städtchen "Pleasantville." 

Mein Gedankengang lief übrigens so ab: "_Hmmm...Städtenamen...Lieblingssuperhelden...Batman, Gotham! Neeee...Superman, Metropolis! mmmmh, nö....Spiderman...hmm, New York...? Neee, moment...Tobey Maguire...Pleasantville!"_


----------



## Enisra (10. März 2015)

hieß so nicht eine Stadt in Sims 2?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. März 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> *Loooooool*
> 
> Ungelogen, ich habe auch als erstes "Gotham" eingetippt - fand das dann aber doch zu unpassend. Aktuell heißt mein Städtchen "Pleasantville."
> 
> Mein Gedankengang lief übrigens so ab: "_Hmmm...Städtenamen...Lieblingssuperhelden...Batman, Gotham! Neeee...Superman, Metropolis! mmmmh, nö....Spiderman...hmm, New York...? Neee, moment...Tobey Maguire...Pleasantville!"_



Ich hätte ja lieber was von Marvel genommen, aber die haben ja keine fiktiven Städte und realle Städtenamen waren mir dann zu blöd.
Vielleicht später mal, wenn es Maps für echte Städte gibt und ich mich dran machen, die nachzubauen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. März 2015)

So, fertig für heute.
Mit dem Ergebnis des ersten Abends bin ich bisher ganz zufrieden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. März 2015)

@Matthias: Welches Gotham baust Du denn da?

Die Stadtviertel bei Dir sagen mir alle nichts...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. März 2015)

Ich hab die Viertel bisher nicht umbenannt. 
Muss mal schauen, ob die Karte auch ne kleine Insel hat. Da kommt dann Arkham drauf. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. März 2015)

Mannomann, ohne es geplant zu haben bin ich wieder voll im Siedler-Fieber. Gestern Abend wieder 2 Stunden am Tablet gesessen...  Hatte es fast vergessen dass so eine einzelne Kampagnen-Mission gerne 2-3 Stunden in Anspruch nimmt.

Aber es ist einfach herrlich entspannend, den Pixelmännchen beim Wachsen und Gedeihen zuzusehen.


----------



## Kwengie (11. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Gotham beginnt zu wachsen. Muss nur noch einen guten Platz für Wayne Manor finden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht interessant aus.
Wenn Du ziemlich nah scrollst, hast du dann auch so ein verschwommenes Bild?
Ich mag dieses "Feature" einfach nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. März 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Wenn Du ziemlich nah scrollst, hast du dann auch so ein verschwommenes Bild?
> Ich mag dieses "Feature" einfach nicht.



Das Bild wird klarer, je näher man dran ist.
Den Tilt-Shift-Effekt habe ich schon auf das Minimum runter gedreht, aber offenbar wird so auch ein wenig der Blick durch die Wolken simuliert.
Habe noch nicht rausgefunden, ob ich das auch auf höherer Zoomstufe noch klarer bekomme.

Hier mal ein Bild aus der Nahansicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanador (11. März 2015)

Großartig! Jetzt hab ich mit *Cities: Skylines* das selbe Dilemma wie mit allen *Civilization* Teilen.
Man will so um 20,00 Uhr noch "ein wenig" seine Stadt ausbauen und wenn man dabei mal auf die Uhr schaut, dann ist es schon wieder 1,00 Uhr nachts.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. März 2015)

Cities Skylines. 

Endlich wieder ein Städtebauspiel das den Namen auch verdient. Gestern mal 1,5 Stunden angespielt und bin sofort wieder drin. Bisher ist mir wenig aufgefallen was mich gestört hätte.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (11. März 2015)

Vor einer Woche (oder so) Valiant Hearts beendet. "Schönes" Spiel - mit gefällt das Art Design und die historische Aufarbeitung des 1. Weltkriegs. Das Gameplay ist allerdings arg dürftig und anspruchslos. Und die Charaktere in Valiant Hearts sind meiner Meinung nach klischeehaft gezeichnet. Als ich den deutschen, blonden Knaben da zum ersten Mal gesehen habe, musste ich mir das Lachen verkneifen. Nun widme ich mich OlliOlli 2 und zocke mit meinem Brüderchen Destiny.


----------



## golani79 (11. März 2015)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Und die Charaktere in Valiant Hearts sind meiner Meinung nach klischeehaft gezeichnet.



Ich denke, das dürfte Absicht sein


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (11. März 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das dürfte Absicht sein



Jo, mag beabsichtigt sein, aber hat mir eben nicht ganz so gut gefallen. Andererseits wäre Valiant Hearts vielleicht ohne diese schrulligen Charaktere zu ernst.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. März 2015)

Civ Beyond Earth 
Einerseits, weil heute der angekündigte Patch veröffentlicht wurde, nette Verbesserungen, die dem Spiel auch richtig gut tun. Die mir persönlich wichtigste Verbesserung kommen den Wundern zugute. Endlich sind diese für den Spielverlauf interessant geworden. 
Nun gibt es nicht nur schnöde Boni auf Kultur, Wissenschaft, Produktion usw. sondern einen kostenlosen Bautrupp bei jeder neuen Stadtgründung, Kampfboni für Flug- und Fernkampfeinheiten, sowie die Reduzierung der Affinitätspunkte zur Verbesserung der eigenen Einheiten, um nur einige zu nennen.
Andererseits, um mich auf die morgige Veröffentlichung von Starships einzustimmen


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. März 2015)

Da ich es einfach nicht lassen konnte, hab ich mir letztlich doch mal wieder Skyrim raus gekramt und mit dem Modding angefangen. 
Das Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (11. März 2015)

hast du auch schon Wet&Cold?

Um mal eine Meta Antwort zu geben, da ist *ein *Spiel so recht beliebt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (12. März 2015)

Whoa, Zwolf Uhr. Mist. Ich bin morgen sowas von tot.
Habe aber noch unbedingt "Burial at Sea Teil Ep.2" anfangen und beenden müssen.
Exzellenter Story DLC. Ich wünschte mir aber, gleich im 1998er Modus gespielt zu haben. 
Da hätte ich für das Nicht-Töten jeglicher Gegner gleich ein Achievement mit abgestaubt. Naja.
Aber das Gameplay hat mir, ehrlich gesagt, so, gleich viel mehr Spaß gemacht, als im Hauptspiel oder Ep.1.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. März 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Da ich es einfach nicht lassen konnte, hab ich mir letztlich doch mal wieder Skyrim raus gekramt und mit dem Modding angefangen.
> Das Ergebnis:
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus  Welche Mods hast du genutzt?


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. März 2015)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Gibt es irgendwo eine schöne Modsammlung für die deutsche Version? Ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf Skyrim, aber blicke bei den ganzen Mods schon lange nicht mehr durch. Ist einfach so viel geworden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. März 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus  Welche Mods hast du genutzt?


Eigentlich gar nicht so viele. 

Als ENB-Config hab ich die Finbulvinter ENB-Config genommen. Die gefällt mir einfach am besten bei Skyrim. Sunsprite-Shader hab ich von der Real Vision ENB (optional). 

Weitere Mods: 
- Enhanced Light and FX
- Skyrim HD 2K Textures
- Serious HD Retexture Skyrim
- Climates of Tamriel 
- Brown Mountains and Rocks HD
- Skyrim Distance Overhaul (S.D.O.)
- Realistic Water Two (dazu 'Watercolor for ENB and RWT' und 'Realistic Water Two ENB-Textures')
- Skyrim Flora Overhaul
- Static Mesh Improvement Mod

Und halt noch kleinere Mods, wie Dust Effects, Enhanced Bloodtextures, HD Ivy usw. und Ini Tweaks.


----------



## Chemenu (12. März 2015)

Gestern wurde ja das Dreampack für Assetto Corsa veröffentlicht. Da musste ich natürlich gleich mal ein paar Runden auf der neuen Nordschleife drehen. 
Hab mich auch gleich zurecht gefunden. Wobei... auf dem Parkplatz hab ich mich tatsächlich ein mal verfahren.  
Also ein kolossal anderes Erlebnis als auf z.B. der Mod-Nordschleife von Snoopy sollte man nicht erwarten, aber ein paar Kurven fühlen sich dann doch leicht anders an.
Vor allem das Karussell lässt sich nun endlich angenehm fahren. Damit hatte ich bisher immer Probleme auf so manch digitaler Version der Nordschleife. 
Die Details sind natürlich auch klasse, auch wenn ich längst noch nicht alles gesehen habe. Man merkt auf jeden Fall dass da Arbeit reingesteckt wurde.
Und der McLaren P1.... alter Schwede.... was für eine Rakete!  Das Ding fährt wie auf Schienen (hat wohl werkseitig auch Traktionskontrolle), echt unglaublich...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. März 2015)

Heute den ganzen Abend Sid Meier's Starships gespielt.
Ein kleines aber feines Spielchen.
Es erzeugt die gleiche Sucht wie ein Civ, aber geht doch erstaunlich flott von der Hand.
Bedeutet, es dauert nicht so ewig, bis die eigene Zivilisation so richtig fahrt aufnimmt und man kann schnell was erreichen.

Hat allerdings auch noch ein paar Bugs offenbar.
Hab eben zweimal in Folge verloren, weil die KI den Wundersieg errungen hat, dabei hatte ich beim Spielstart den Dominationsieg ausgewählt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hab eben zweimal in Folge verloren, weil die KI den Wundersieg errungen hat, dabei hatte ich beim Spielstart den Dominationsieg ausgewählt.



Wie sich herausgestellt hat, ist das offenbar gewolltes Spieldesign.
Die eingestellte Siegbedingung gilt wohl immer nur für den Spieler, die KI kann immer auf alle Arten gewinnen.
Das ist in meinen Augen ein böser Designschnitzer, der mir ein Spiel aufzwingt, das ich so vielleicht gar nicht führen will.
Ich bin gezwungen permanent mit der KI im Krieg zu stehen, damit ich diese klein halten kann, weil sie sonst auf einem weg gewinnt, den ich gar nicht will.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. März 2015)

Nach dem großen Update spiele ich wieder ein wenig Elder Scrolls Online und habe bereits einige Bürger ihrer Habseligkeiten beraubt. [emoji6]

Das neue Versorgersystem gefällt mir ebenfalls. Endlich mehr Platz bei den Lager- Twinks.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. März 2015)

Dauert nicht mehr lange bis zum (Happy?) End... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Steuerung ist und bleibt immer ein wenig hakelig. Wie gut dass ich weitestgehend frustresistent bin...


----------



## Neawoulf (13. März 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Gestern wurde ja das Dreampack für Assetto Corsa veröffentlicht. Da musste ich natürlich gleich mal ein paar Runden auf der neuen Nordschleife drehen.
> Hab mich auch gleich zurecht gefunden. Wobei... auf dem Parkplatz hab ich mich tatsächlich ein mal verfahren.
> Also ein kolossal anderes Erlebnis als auf z.B. der Mod-Nordschleife von Snoopy sollte man nicht erwarten, aber ein paar Kurven fühlen sich dann doch leicht anders an.
> Vor allem das Karussell lässt sich nun endlich angenehm fahren. Damit hatte ich bisher immer Probleme auf so manch digitaler Version der Nordschleife.
> ...



Mit dem *Assetto Corsa Dreampack DLC* (+ neue Pedale und neuer Shifter, bald auch neues Lenkrad) bin ich gerade auch beschäftigt. 

Der P1 hat standardmäßig einfach die "falschen" Reifen drauf, daher fährt er sich auch so auf Schienen. Ich bin inzwischen dazu übergegangen fast immer die Streckenbedingungen auf "Green" (für Rennstrecken) bzw. "Slow" (für Straßenkurse) zu stellen. Aber ja, der P1 ist schon ein ziemliches Geschoss und macht (auch wenn ich es nicht gern zugebe) richtig Spaß. Aber die Verwandtschaft zum MP4-12C ist trotzdem mehr als offensichtlich. Optisch finde ich den Wagen für die Leistung, die er bietet, einfach zu glatt und unspektakulär. Da gefallen mir der LaFerrari und der 918 Spyder (der hoffentlich irgendwann mal als gut gemachte Mod kommt) deutlich besser.

Der McLaren F1 GTR gefällt mir da noch deutlich besser, auch wenn er deutlich schwerer zu fahren ist. Aber auch die "kleinen" Autos, wie der Alfa Romeo 4c, GTA und der BMW M235i Racing gefallen mir sehr gut. Eigentlich gibt es auch kein Auto, das mir da bisher keinen Spaß gemacht hat, auch wenn ich alles andere als ein GTR Fan bin. Aber so ein GT3 Wagen ist halt doch nochmal ganz was anderes, als das fast 2 Tonnen schwere Straßenmonster, da so unverständlich viele Fans hat.

Das wahre Monster ist für mich aber der Sauber C9. Vor allem mit Ladedruck auf 100% ist das Ding einfach nur abartig böse und muss sich auf keinen Fall hinter dem Lotus 98T verstecken.

Die Nordschleife selbst ist aber definitiv auch gut gelungen, auch wenn ich jetzt sehe, wie nah die Snoopy Mod vorher schon am Original dran war. Sieht gut aus, fühlt sich gut an, macht Spaß ... und die 10 Autos sind auch richig gut gelungen.

Einziger Negativpunkt: Alte Modfahrzeuge sind nicht mehr kompatibel und müssen erstmal überarbeitet werden. Das heißt: Bis dahin kein NSX, kein Miura, kein Formula Fantasy 2014 und kein Mazda 787B. Immerhin die URD Corvette C6R wurde schon geupdatet. Die anderen werden sicher bald folgen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dauert nicht mehr lange bis zum (Happy?) End...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob du es schon gesehen hast. Die Entwickler arbeiten gerade auch an einem neuen Spiel: We Happy Few.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. März 2015)

Langsam aber sicher nimmt sie Formen an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (13. März 2015)

Hab meiner Stadt mal ne Pause von mir gegönnt und mich in die Su-27 gesetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. März 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab meiner Stadt mal ne Pause von mir gegönnt und mich in die Su-27 gesetzt
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wirklich schöne Bilder. Ist das ein neues DCS Addon?


----------



## golani79 (14. März 2015)

Thx  Ist die Su-27 aus Flaming Cliffs 3. Das neueste Modul ist die MiG-15.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. März 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Thx  Ist die Su-27 aus Flaming Cliffs 3. Das neueste Modul ist die MiG-15.



Sieht trotzdem sehr gut aus  Ich mag ohnehin die martialische Optik der russischen Maschinen, die auf den Screenshots sehr gut rüberkommt. Von der Mig 15 wusste ich (schließlich braucht die F-86 einen Spielkamerad), aber auch von einem SU-27 Modul für DCS hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen, daher die Frage.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. März 2015)

Gestern Abend den Anfang von Ori and the Blind Forest gespielt (blabla ... wunderschön ... blabla ... traumhafte Musik ...) und mich gleich aufgeregt:


Spoiler



Warum sitzen die beiden Viecher denn so lange untätig in der Höhle und futtern alle Vorräte weg? Und warum schläft Ori die ganze Zeit und rafft sich erst GENAU DANN auf, um PLÖTZLICH auf einen RIESIGEN HAUFEN Obst zu stoßen, den vorher offenbar NIEMAND bemerkt hat??? Und warum stirbt Ori dann auch noch vor Erschöpfung und Hunger in der nächsten Szene, obwohl es doch diese ganzen leckeren Früchte hat, an denen es sich gütlich tun kann? Argh!


Solche Logikfehler reißen mich immer raus, egal wie unwichtig sie auch im großen Ganzen erscheinen mögen. Aber gerade wenn eine Erzählung meine Emotionen manipulieren will, dann sollten sich die Autoren besondere Mühe geben, alles nachvollziehbar zu erklären.


----------



## golani79 (14. März 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sieht trotzdem sehr gut aus  Ich mag ohnehin die martialische Optik der russischen Maschinen, die auf den Screenshots sehr gut rüberkommt. Von der Mig 15 wusste ich (schließlich braucht die F-86 einen Spielkamerad), aber auch von einem SU-27 Modul für DCS hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen, daher die Frage.



Achso - ja, die Su-27 wurde auch losgelöst von FC 3 released, als das FM überarbeitet wurde.
Die hat nämlich nachträglich, genauso wie die F15C ein PFM erhalten.


----------



## Batze (14. März 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also ein kolossal anderes Erlebnis als auf z.B. der Mod-Nordschleife von Snoopy sollte man nicht erwarten, ...



Dafür ist die Snoopy Nordschleife auch einfach zu gut.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> ........ 918 Spyder (der hoffentlich irgendwann mal als gut gemachte Mod kommt) deutlich besser.



Schau mal hier.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ezMvfJh1kww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Kostet aber Geld. 


> Cars included:
> 
> 918 Spyder
> Mercedes-Benz S63 AMG W222
> ...


14,99 €uronen das Paket.
KLICK


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. März 2015)

Dragon Ball Xenoverse gekauft. Echt gutes Spiel. Aber sehr schnell und gerade bei vielen Gegnern verliert man gern mal den Überblick, zumal auch der Fokus gern mal rum spinnt. Aber es läuft selbst in 4K-Auflösung mit meinem System konstant flüssig (60fps).  Sehr fein.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Schau mal hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht auf den ersten Blick zwar gut aus, aber scheint nur aus anderen Spielen lieblos zusammengeklauter Kram zu sein:

Anyone pay for mods from SIM DREAM STORE? | RaceDepartment


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. März 2015)

Ich habe soeben mal wieder *Mass Effect* beendet.
Zum fünften Mal, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe.

Selbst nach acht Jahren noch immer fantastisch, auch wenn man nach heutigen Standards nicht unbedingt von einem technischen Meisterwerk sprechen würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (15. März 2015)

so wie immer gespielt oder so irgendwie anders?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. März 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> so wie immer gespielt oder so irgendwie anders?



Wie meistens Full Renegade.
Nach fünf Durchläufen gibt es auch kaum noch etwas, was man noch nicht kennt.


----------



## zukosan (15. März 2015)

ich spiele gerade Assassins Creed Unity... das ist einfach nur fantastisch! Schade, dass es so lange brauchte bis es markttauglich war/ist. Auf meinem Rechner mit GTX980 OC läuft es in allerhöchsten Settings extrem smooth. Und es sieht in diesen Einstellungen absolut fantastisch aus. Der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Grafikstufen ist hier mal wirklich deutlich...

Und hinzukommt, dass ich eigentlich absolut kein Fan von Assassins Creed bin. Aber man läuft nur mit nem "Wow-Effekt" rum und die Story ist sehr schön erzählt... ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen. Bis auf The Order und Ryse gibt es derzeit kein schöneres Setting/Spiel. Und es ist dazu sogar Open-World. Und das Beste, es hat Langzeitspielspaß!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben mal wieder *Mass Effect* beendet.
> Zum fünften Mal, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe.
> 
> Selbst nach acht Jahren noch immer fantastisch, auch wenn man nach heutigen Standards nicht unbedingt von einem technischen Meisterwerk sprechen würde.
> ...


Eine von vielen unvergänglichen Reihen, die immer wieder zu begeistern wissen. [emoji7]


----------



## jimmyfloyd (15. März 2015)

Bin momentan zum Mmorpg Herr der Ringe Online zurückgekehrt. Macht super viel Spaß . Tolle Herr der Ringe Atmosphäre und tolle Community. Für gemütliches Questen perfekt


----------



## iPol0nski (15. März 2015)

Ich Spiele in letzter Zeit höchstens mal ne Runde Mw2. Mir gefällt dieses Uralte Game immernoch viel besser als die ganzen neueren Shooter wie Aw usw. Gut die Grafik könnte ein bisschen besser sein aber was Quickscopen usw. angeht finde ich das Spiel unübertroffen ;D


----------



## Lightbringer667 (15. März 2015)

Mass Effect wollte ich demnächst auch mal wieder anfangen. Eimal mehr die ganze Reihe spielen, v.a. da ich den 3. Teil erst 1x gespielt habe. Dafür Teil 1 und 2 schon je 3x. Allerdings bevor Teil 3 rauskam.


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2015)

durch die diskussion über einen möglichen nachfolger, bin ich auf die idee gekommen, doch mal wieder *brothers in arms: hells highway* in angriff zu nehmen. immer noch toll. und ganz passabel aussehen tuts trotz des alters für meine begriffe auch immer noch. 

hoffentlich erbarmen sich gearbox/ ubisoft und bringen wirklich einen vierten teil (dann bitte wieder ohne auto-heal, zumindest auf dem höchsten schwierigkeitsgrad).


----------



## Wynn (16. März 2015)

Ich habe mal Rage installiert - steam hat mir gesagt ich habe es im Wintersale 2012 gekauft und noch nie gespielt ^^


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2015)

dann wirds zeit!
*rage* ist als shooter große klasse (wenn man vom "ende" absieht).


----------



## Lightbringer667 (16. März 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann wirds zeit!
> *rage* ist als shooter große klasse (wenn man vom "ende" absieht).


Muss das auch mal noch nachholen. Hab das zwar kurz nach release im Saturn im Angebot für 20 gekauft, aber seit dem hab ich mal 2h reingespielt oder so. Irgendwie hatte es mich damals nicht so gepackt. Aber ich hör von allen Ecken, dass es gut sein soll. Ich fand den beginn, nach dem allerersten Anfang halt etwas zäh damals, weswegen ich es schnell liegen gelassen habe.


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2015)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Muss das auch mal noch nachholen. Hab das zwar kurz nach release im Saturn im Angebot für 20 gekauft, aber seit dem hab ich mal 2h reingespielt oder so. Irgendwie hatte es mich damals nicht so gepackt. Aber ich hör von allen Ecken, dass es gut sein soll. Ich fand den beginn, nach dem allerersten Anfang halt etwas zäh damals, weswegen ich es schnell liegen gelassen habe.



wie gesagt: die shooter-sequenzen sind richtig richtig geil (id eben). 
die rumfahrerei zwischendrin ist meiner meinung nach hingegen überflüssig wie ein kropf. 
da hat man wohl krampfhaft versucht einen open-world-aspekt unterzubringen, weil das grad 'in' ist.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. März 2015)

Rage hat eine der besten Zweitwaffen der Geschichte: den Bumerang-ähnlichen Wingstick, den man Gegnern blitzschnell mitten ins Gesicht werfen kann. Ach, hat mir das damals einen Heidenspaß gemacht.

Beim Rest: siehe Bonkic. Ende und Auto-Sequenzen waren echt dumm.


----------



## MichaelG (16. März 2015)

Aktuell Deus Ex Human Revolution Directors Cut. 22h gespielt und ich bin in Singapur.


----------



## Chemenu (16. März 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Rage hat eine der besten Zweitwaffen der Geschichte: den Bumerang-ähnlichen Wingstick, den man Gegnern blitzschnell mitten ins Gesicht werfen kann. Ach, hat mir das damals einen Heidenspaß gemacht.


Schöner war nur die Nailgun in FEAR.


----------



## MichaelG (16. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Snoopy Nordschleife auch einfach zu gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komischer Fahrzeugmix. Ich wäre für ein reines Porsche-Package.


----------



## Gast20180705 (16. März 2015)

Beim RAGE DLC gibts dann auch noch die Patrick Bateman Gedenknagelpistole.


----------



## svd (16. März 2015)

"Dreamfall Chapters" bereitet mir wirklich eine Menge Freude.

Klar, das Gameplay hat die Schwächen des Vorgängers übernommen, vor allem das Backtracking durch sehr schöne, aber spieletechnisch irrelevante Kulissen. 
Ein Nachteil, der naturgemäß durch den Wechsel von 2D auf 3D ("Simon 3D"? Puuuh...) entstanden ist. Und du eben nicht mehr per Mausklick, sondern aktiv herumlaufen musst.
Bei einigen Rätseln taucht zudem, wie der Deus Ex Machina, der benötigte Gerät/Person quasi um die Ecke auf. 
(Vereinzelt gibt es aber auch wahre Lichtblicke, wie zB die clevere Verwendung eines, zuerst fälschlicherweise als unwichtiges Requisit abgestempelten, Objekts...)

Aber die (englische) Sprachausgabe ist nach wie vor perfekt. Die Geschichte noch immer interessant. Und die Entscheidungen die du oft treffen musst, haben tatsächlichen
Einfluss auf den Verlauf. Es macht einen Heidenspaß abzuwägen, ob "Ehrlichkeit" und "Ehrenhaftigkeit" per se der "richtige" Weg sind, oder ob es zB nicht klüger wäre,
der Freundschaft, Loyalität oder eiskalter Berechnung wegen, die Wahrheit mal zu verschweigen oder -biegen. 
Es bereitet Unbehagen, über das Schicksal und Leben anderer zu entscheiden und der Konsequenzen zu harren. Einfach klasse. Wiederholtes Durchspielen, als
"***" bzw. "Arschloch", garantiert.

Ah, da fehlt mir die Möglichkeit sehr, Speicherstände frei benennen zu können. Ledigliche Ort und Zeitangabe sind einfach viel zu wenig, um derer, zB ohne händisch geführtes Logbuch, 
Herr zu werden und den Überblick zu bewahren.

Auch ein Jammer, dass die beiden (unpopulären) Vorgänger Voraussetzung sind, um Chapters zu verstehen. Wer nicht bereit ist, ein altes verpixeltes 2D Adventure und ein 3D Adventure 
mit hakeligen Kampf- und Schleichpassagen nachzuholen, dem entgeht das vlt. aktuell beste Adventure. (Okay, ich bin voreingenommen, ich geb's zu. )

edit: Mist, ich war tatsächlich keine 5 Minuten vor dem "bergsteigenden Stallone", der Buch Zwei beendet. ARGH.


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2015)

am ende von *brothers in arms 3* wird ja tatsächlich ein 'to be continued' eingeblendet.
wusste ich gar nicht mehr (auch wenn natürlich klar war, dass die story nach der operation market garden noch nicht vorbei sein _kann_). 
schon ziemlich frech, dass seitdem inzwischen um die 7 jahre vergangenen sind und keiner so wirklich zu wissen scheint, ob tatsächlich irgendwann noch ein abschluss folgt.


----------



## golani79 (16. März 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schon ziemlich frech, dass seitdem inzwischen um die 7 jahre vergangenen sind und keiner so wirklich zu wissen scheint, ob tatsächlich irgendwann noch ein abschluss folgt.



So lange schon wieder?
Kommt mir gar nicht so vor - kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich Hells Highway mittlerweile auch schon 3x gespielt habe 
Mal schauen, ob die Vorgänger unter Win 8 problemlos laufen - dann spiel ich alle 3 nochmal durch ^^

Würde doch wohl schwer hoffen, dass da noch was kommt - würde sich im Prinzip ja anbieten, den Handlungsverlauf quasi zu dem von Band of Brothers machen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. März 2015)

Der Gotham FC hat ein kleines Hooligan-Problem und das trotz der Polizeistation direkt neben dem Stadion. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. März 2015)

Gerade *Bound by Flame* durchgespielt. Die Ideen hinter dem Spiel sind ja ganz nett, das Kampfsystem geht auch noch. Allerdings ist vieles ziemlich hölzern umgesetzt. Die Spielwelt ist eher schlauchartig und man ist immer nur in gewissen Gebieten unterwegs, kein Open-World Spiel. Es kommt auch in Sachen Dialoge, Animationen usw. einfach nicht an die großen der Branche ran. Außerdem hat es teilweise Probleme in Sachen Balance. Wenn man weiß wie ein Boss tickt, manchmal sehr leicht. Teilweise aber auch fast unschaffbar schwer. Von der Qualität her so etwa wie Demonicon, etwas besser vielleicht.  Als Wertung würde ich vielleicht so 65% geben.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der Gotham FC hat ein kleines Hooligan-Problem und das trotz der Polizeistation direkt neben dem Stadion.



Tja, dann ist es wohl eindeutig Zeit für:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. März 2015)

Eben die zweite Episode von *Tales from the Borderlands* durchgespielt.
War wieder grandios witzig und wieder tolle Anspielungen auf die Borderlands-Spiele.
Die Charaktere mag ich immer mehr, vor allem die beiden Schwestern.
Athena ist hier ein richtiges Badass, wobei sich ihre Rolle noch herausstellen muss.
Und dann dieser Cliffhanger ... Argh. 
Mit knapp zwei Stunden hatte sie die übliche Telltale-Länge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. März 2015)

*Far Cry 4: Tal der Yetis*

Cooler DLC, leider auch das einzig wirklich Gute am Season Pass. Neues Gebiet, sinnvoll beschleunigte Crafting- und Level-up-Systeme, spaßiges Waffensammeln und natürlich Reinhold Messners Nemesis: YETIS!!!11
Gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## McDrake (18. März 2015)

Bin wieder an Mass Effect 2.
Hab schon zwei Durchgängen auf der 360, jetzt mal auf dem PC.
Nach meiner ausgiebigen Karibik-Kreuzfahrt in Black Flag, musste ich wieder in den Weltraum.
Zwar hab ich Stick of truth und Watchdogs kurz angespielt (UBI-Sale), aber irgendwie ziehts mich wieder auf die Normandy


----------



## Wynn (18. März 2015)

Ich mag die Waffe vom Rage Dlc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (19. März 2015)

Immer noch viel CS:GO und seit dem DLC von Assetto Corsa mit Nordschleife hab ich da mal wieder reingeschaut, da die Nordschleife für mich einfach DIE Rennstrecke ist. Mein Lieblingswagen ist atm der Z4 GT3, mit dem komm ich ganz gut zu Recht. Dagegen wirkt ein Wagen wie ein SLS AMG wie ein total langweiliges Auto


----------



## CYBERHOUND (19. März 2015)

Nach dem Patch 1.04 nun (nach knapp einen halben Jahr) endlich dafür gesorgt hat, dass es ohne all zu viele Probleme spielbar ist, hänge ich wieder bei WWE 2K15 (ONE) fest. Endlich macht es Spass - so hätte es eigentlich erscheinen müssen. Die jährliche Erscheinungsweise tut dem Spiel echt nicht mehr gut. Aber wie gesagt, so macht es jetzt durchaus Spass.

Ansonsten World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor - da gehen jeden Abend so 1-2 Stunden Freizeit drauf.


----------



## golani79 (19. März 2015)

CYBERHOUND schrieb:


> Nach dem Patch 1.04 nun (nach knapp einen halben Jahr) endlich dafür gesorgt hat, dass es ohne all zu viele Probleme spielbar ist, hänge ich wieder bei WWE 2K15 (ONE) fest. Endlich macht es Spass - so hätte es eigentlich erscheinen müssen. Die jährliche Erscheinungsweise tut dem Spiel echt nicht mehr gut. Aber wie gesagt, so macht es jetzt durchaus Spass.



Wie ist denn WWE 2K15 generell so?
Gäbs nämlich gerade im PSN Store für ~35€ und ich bin am Überlegen - bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher, ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## Vordack (19. März 2015)

Hab gestern ca 2 Stunden die alte Neuauflage vonm Sid Meiers Pirates! gespielt. War echt lustig, nur mMn viel zu leicht. Ich habe in den 2 Stunden nicht ein Kampf gegen stärkere Schiffe und nicht einen Degenkampf verloren (so kann ich auch mit 50 Mann einen 200 Man Kahn kapern).

Alsop sehr lustig, viel Nostalgie, und genau der richtige Schwierigkeitsgrad um nach Feierabend keinen Frust zu schieben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2015)

Tja, das war's dann auch schon mit *Contrast*. Knappes, aber nettes Ende. Alles in allem eine schöne Spielidee, die ruhig viel länger hätte sein können. 3,4 Stunden... Nicht gerade viel.
Aber der künstlerische Aspekt des Spiels hat diese geringe Spielzeit entsprechen aufgewertet.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. März 2015)

Spiel mal _Ori and the blind Forest_. Tolles Ding, tolles Design, toller Soundtrack! Peter hats mal angesprochen.


----------



## MrT1996 (19. März 2015)

Spiele gerade mit einem Kumpel h1z1 dafür das es in in der early acess ist echt ein Hammer Game falls jemand Lust mit zu zocken einfach mal anschreiben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2015)

LOL.. Habe ich gerade einen Flow oder sowas?!

Und gerade eben noch Indie-Kleinod *Magnetic by Nature* geschafft. Bonus-Level ist zwar freigespielt, aber da es zum eigentlichen Ende hin schon brutalst schwer wurde, wollte ich jetzt eigentlich keine weiteren Versuche (mit anschließendem Gefluche) im dreistelligen Wert wagen. ^^

Nun... *AC: Black Flag* zieht sich storymäßig noch etwas hin, da werden noch einige Stunden drauf gehen (obwohl ich wünschte ich wäre längst durch... Und das sag ich sonst zu keinem *Assassins Creed* )... Ich denke es wird Zeit parallel ein weiteres Amazon-Vine-Testspiel zu beginnen: *Puddle*.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. März 2015)

Ich hab mir jetzt doch mal *Mirror's Edge* in der aktuellen Steam Aktion gegönnt, auch wenn mich die sterile Optik bisher nicht sooo sehr angesprochen hat. Die Spielwelt wirkt bisher aber interessant und die sterile Optik ist zwar da, stört mich aber weit weniger, als ich das erwartet hätte. Insgesamt wirkt die Atmosphäre sehr kalt und das gefällt mir dann doch irgendwie.

Was mich nur bisher stört: Eigentlich hatte ich geplant, das Spiel ohne HUD-Einblendungen und gefärbte interaktive Objekte zu spielen. An vielen Stellen hab ich aber festgestellt, dass ich die eine Kante mit nem Sprung erreichen kann, wenn sie zum Ziel führt, eine andere, die genauso weit/hoch ist, aber nicht. Da springe ich dann einfach gegen und der Protagonist greift nicht zu. Daher werde ich wohl doch mit gefärbten interaktiven Objekten spielen. Da der Kram aber nicht bunt leuchtet, sondern einfach nur rot dargestellt wird, schadet das der Immersion nicht allzu sehr.

Bisher zwar kein Über-Game, aber es gefällt mir doch recht gut.

-----

Weiteres Spiel, dem ich gerade eine weitere Chance gebe: *Fable - The Lost Chapters*. Aber ich weiß nicht; irgendwie werde ich mit dem Spiel nicht warm. Die etwas kindliche, beinahe Nintendoartige Optik gefällt mir recht gut, die Spielwelt ist auch ganz nett gestaltet. Aber wenn es um das Gesinnungssystem geht und die Ausdrucksmittel, dann wirkt das ganze eher wie eine Gesellschaftsparodie, als wie ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel. Die Bevölkerung ist sowas von dumm und oberflächlich: "Da wird gekämpft? Schnell hin, dem Helden zujubeln, und wenn man auf's Maul kriegt? Was soll's, der Held wird uns schon retten."

Und dann diese Heldengilde, die einen aus der Ausbildung entlässt nach dem Motto: "Tu was du willst, egal ob gut oder böse" ... ich weiß nicht. Warum sollte eine Gilde Helden ausbilden, die potentiell böse sind? Ich finde das doch ziemlich merkwürdig. Das ist ein bisschen so, als würde die Feuerwehr ihre Lehrlinge mit den Worten entlassen: "Lösche Feuer und rette Menschen oder zünde Häuser an. Hauptsache, du bist der Meinung, es ist das Richtige."

Dann das Balancing: Ich level hoch, kaufe mir neue Waffen und Rüstungen und zum Dank spendiert mir das Spiel stärkere Gegner, die genauso aussehen wie die schwächere Variante, mir aber trotz der besseren Ausrüstung und dem höheren Level härter auf's Maul hauen. Warum soll man da hochleveln und bessere Ausrüstung kaufen, wenn mich das Spiel letztendlich noch dafür bestraft?

Mal schauen, ob ich's durchspiele. Ich grübel sogar schon darüber nach, ob mein Held nicht aus Frust einfach böse werden soll 




Lukecheater schrieb:


> Immer noch viel CS:GO und seit dem DLC von Assetto Corsa mit Nordschleife hab ich da mal wieder reingeschaut, da die Nordschleife für mich einfach DIE Rennstrecke ist. Mein Lieblingswagen ist atm der Z4 GT3, mit dem komm ich ganz gut zu Recht. Dagegen wirkt ein Wagen wie ein SLS AMG wie ein total langweiliges Auto



Ich mag den SLS (beide Versionen) eigentlich ganz gerne. Zu Anfang (Alpha- und Beta-Phase) bin ich auch besser mit dem Z4 GT3 zurecht gekommen, aber mit dem SLS GT3 bin ich irgendwie doch ne Ecke schneller. Dazu gefällt mir aber auch die Optik und der Sound besser. Die Straßenversion kann zwar nicht mit 458 und MP4-12C mithalten, geht aber schön quer. Dass der Wagen zuerst etwas langweilig wirkt, liegt wohl vor allem an der langen Haube, der niedrigen Sitzposition und den hohen Fensterkanten. Das alles in Kombination beeinflusst die Geschwindigkeitswahrnehmung ein wenig. Aber daran hab ich mich schnell gewöhnt.

Ich hoffe ja, dass irgendwann noch der AMG GT GT3 ins Spiel kommt. Der sieht noch ein wenig böser aus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. März 2015)

Mit der C7R durch die grüne Hölle.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TwilightSinger (21. März 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mit der C7R durch die grüne Hölle...



…oder mit CR7 auf dem grünen Rasen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. März 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich mag den SLS (beide Versionen) eigentlich ganz gerne. Zu Anfang (Alpha- und Beta-Phase) bin ich auch besser mit dem Z4 GT3 zurecht gekommen, aber mit dem SLS GT3 bin ich irgendwie doch ne Ecke schneller. Dazu gefällt mir aber auch die Optik und der Sound besser. Die Straßenversion kann zwar nicht mit 458 und MP4-12C mithalten, geht aber schön quer. Dass der Wagen zuerst etwas langweilig wirkt, liegt wohl vor allem an der langen Haube, der niedrigen Sitzposition und den hohen Fensterkanten. Das alles in Kombination beeinflusst die Geschwindigkeitswahrnehmung ein wenig. Aber daran hab ich mich schnell gewöhnt.
> 
> Ich hoffe ja, dass irgendwann noch der AMG GT GT3 ins Spiel kommt. Der sieht noch ein wenig böser aus.



Ok, ich hab den SLS GT3 mal ausprobiert und der lässt sich auch echt gut fahren. Irgendwie komm ich bei den Straßenzugelassenen Wagen vor allem mit dem frühen Bremspunkt nicht so gut zu Recht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2015)

Zwischenfazit nach 2 Stunden *Puddle*:

Das Spielprinzip, eine Flüssigkeit durch seitliches Kippen des Bildschirms Level für Level ans Ziel zu bringen, ist gar nicht so dröge wie es in der Theorie klingt. Es wird viel Geschick und Fingerspitzengefühl abverlangt, und hin und wieder gilt es auch Schalter oder gewisse Mechanismen auszulösen.

Einziger Kritikpunkt bis jetzt:
Jede Flüssigkeit spielt sich gleich, egal ob Wasser, Kaffee, Öl, Nitroglizerin (!) oder Pipi (!!), zumal hat man vielmehr den Eindruck eine recht träge, dickflüssige, fast schon breiige Masse zu bewegen, was das Spieltempo bewusst drosselt.

Aber es macht Spaß und sieht auch grafisch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2015)

Bildschirm kippen ?? Wie machst Du das bei einem 24 Zoll TFT ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bildschirm kippen ?? Wie machst Du das bei einem 24 Zoll TFT ?


Jupp. Darum auch andauernde Vorsicht, sonst geht der TFT zu Bruch. ^^

Ne, das Bild an sich wird gekippt. Aber dein Gedanke ist gar nicht so verkehrt, *Puddle* ist auch für Android-Geräte und PS Vita erhältlich, da kann man das Kippen wieder wörtlich nehmen. [emoji6]


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2015)

Ah. So.  . Puddle klingt ziemlich interessant. Aber wahrscheinlich mach ich nach Deus Ex The Fall (aktuell) erst einmal Magnetic by Nature.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ah. So.  . Puddle klingt ziemlich interessant. Aber wahrscheinlich mach ich nach Deus Ex The Fall (aktuell) erst einmal Magnetic by Nature.


Mach das. Aber ich warne vorab:
Ist kein Easy-Spiel, für Ungeduldige die sofort Erfolge erzielen wollen könnte es schnell frustig werden. Da macht man echt den Gamepad-Akrobaten. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2015)

Thx für die Warnung.  Brauch ich dazu unbedingt ein Pad oder geht auch Tastatur+Maus ?


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2015)

TwilightSinger schrieb:


> …oder mit CR7 auf dem grünen Rasen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee. Wenn C7R dann die Vette aber nicht diese Heulsuse.


----------



## svd (21. März 2015)

Die Vette heult aber auch ganz schön, wenn du sie ordentlich trittst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Thx für die Warnung.  Brauch ich dazu unbedingt ein Pad oder geht auch Tastatur+Maus ?


Geht beides gut, könnte jetzt keine Steuerung favorisieren. Spiele es selbst mit Pad weil der Kurze dann am angeschlossenen 40-Zöller mitsehen kann. [emoji6]


----------



## svd (21. März 2015)

Hat er denn nie das Bedürfnis, selber mal zu spielen? Oder ist es momentan noch interessanter, dem Papa zuzusehen?

Nach langer Pause, Festplattenwechsel und so, raffe ich mich einigermaßen auf, endlich "Dead Island" zu beenden.
Aber der Dschungel (Ich bin ein Arsch, holt mich hier raus!) nervt total. Eine schreckliche Gegend.

edit: Kleiner Tipp zu "Dead Island". Ein Schulter-Klopfmassage-Gurt ist eine saudumme Idee, wenn Zombies in der Nähe sind.
Ach Gott, mein armes Herz...


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Die Vette heult aber auch ganz schön, wenn du sie ordentlich trittst.



ROFL* Ich schmeiß mich weg. Aber lieber V8 Gebrülle als Mimimi von Ronaldo.


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Geht beides gut, könnte jetzt keine Steuerung favorisieren. Spiele es selbst mit Pad weil der Kurze dann am angeschlossenen 40-Zöller mitsehen kann. [emoji6]



Thx. Super. Hab noch kein Pad. Von daher..... Steht aber wahrscheinlich noch auf der To do liste.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Hat er denn nie das Bedürfnis, selber mal zu spielen? Oder ist es momentan noch interessanter, dem Papa zuzusehen?


Naja, es ist auch eine Frage des Könnens und der Geduld. Und so ein X360-Pad wirkt in den Händen eines 6-Jährigen ohnehin schon monströs. [emoji6]  

Allgemein empfinde ich jene (jugendfreie) Spiele die er mitverfolgt steuerungsmäßig für sehr bis zu kompliziert für Kinder diesen Alters. Er hat sich u.a. an *Rayman Legends* versucht, und dieses Gefühl für perfektes Timing und Spieltempo-Einschätzung fehlt ihm da noch. Da ist er mit kleinen NDS- und Wimmelbild-Spielen besser beraten.

Er sieht mir auch deswegen gerne zu, weil ich in 85% aller Fälle ohne große Hänger in den Spielen voranschreite.


----------



## Wynn (21. März 2015)

Irgendwie weiss ich nicht was die Leute so tolles an Rage finden

Das "Open World" wirkt irgendwie aufgesetzt - die wege mit dem Auto sind reinstes Füllmaterial 
Trotz Nebenquest machen fehlen mir die Hintergrundinfos - war die Regierung schuld an den mutanten oder die strahlung des asteroiden ?
Irgendwie bis jetzt nur 3 Mutanten Typen und 1 Humanoiden Typen gesehen. Die Level wo man die Bandenverstecke ausräuchert wirken ja noch glaubwirdig. Nur warum muss überall schleim und organe rumhängen in ner mutantenzone das wirkt irgendwie so aufgesetzt gruslig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Irgendwie weiss ich nicht was die Leute so tolles an Rage finden
> 
> Das "Open World" wirkt irgendwie aufgesetzt - die wege mit dem Auto sind reinstes Füllmaterial


Einer von mehreren Gründen warum ich es mir nie kaufen würde. Open World ohne ordentliche Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten, dämliche Handlung und ein namenloser wie stummer Alter Ego. ZU klassische Spiel-Eigenschaften nach altbackener id Software -Tradition - bin leider kein Freund von sowas.


----------



## Wynn (21. März 2015)

Der Scorcher DLC war richtig gut und abwechslungsreich aber war zu schnell vorbei


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2015)

Gerade *The Wolf Among Us* durchgespielt. Wie immer bei den Telltale Spielen wenig Spiel, dafür viel Geschichte und gut geschriebene Charaktere. Ich fand's von Anfang bis Ende sehr spannend und man wollte immer wissen, wie es so weitergeht. Auch die ganze Welt mit den Märchenfiguren, die jetzt unter Menschen leben, ist in meinen Augen ziemlich interessant. Wurde das ganze eigentlich auch schon mal verfilmt? Jedenfalls würde ich mich über eine Season 2 des Ganzen freuen.


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2015)

The Wolf Among Us basiert auf DC Comics "Fables" Graphic Novells die es seit 2002 gibt

Die TV Serien Grimm und Once upon a Time basieren auf dem Universum

Am Kinofilm versucht sich Warner Bros seit 3 Jahren aber immer wieder springen die Regisseure ab und die Drehbücher werden nix

The Wolf Among Us Season Two - Episode One wird Ende 2015 / Anfang 2016 erwartet da sie derzeit noch Zwei Spiele (Borderlands und Game of Thrones) laufen haben.


Ich fand übrigens The Wolf Among Us besser als The Walking Dead


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2015)

Ja, war echt spitze. Ich hab das innerhalb von 2 Tagen durchgespielt, weil ich so gefesselt war. Am liebsten würden ich gleich noch einen 2.Durchgang machen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. März 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> The Wolf Among Us Season Two - Episode One wird Ende 2015 / Anfang 2016 erwartet



Das weißt du offenbar mehr, als der Rest der Welt.
Bisher wurde eine zweite Staffel noch nicht einmal angekündigt.


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2015)

deshalb ja erwartet nicht angekündigt 

The Wolf Among Us Season 2 Release Date


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. März 2015)

Man kann nichts erwarten, das nicht angekündigt wurde. 
Wohin das führt, sieht man bei Half-Life 3. 

Der verlinkte Artikel ist übrigens nichts mehr als wilde Spekulation, die nur dazu diente die Keywords der Headline zu rechtfertigen.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass er neun Monate alt ist und sich seit dem bezüglich TWAU bei Telltale noch immer nichts getan hat.


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. März 2015)

ich bin schon das ganze Wochenende in ein hervorragendes Rollenspiel vertief, über das ich aber erst ab Donnerstag, zum Release, offiziell reden kann. Nach knapp 20 Spielstunden sieht es aber ganz danach aus, dass alle mit dem Spiel verbundenen Hoffnungen erfüllt werden 

Ach ja, Spaß am Lesen sollte man haben, ansonsten geht so einiges verloren.


----------



## chbdiablo (22. März 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> ich bin schon das ganze Wochenende in ein hervorragendes Rollenspiel vertief, über das ich aber erst ab Donnerstag, zum Release, offiziell reden kann. Nach knapp 20 Spielstunden sieht es aber ganz danach aus, dass alle mit dem Spiel verbundenen Hoffnungen erfüllt werden
> 
> Ach ja, Spaß am Lesen sollte man haben, ansonsten geht so einiges verloren.



Das klingt gut. Ich habs schon vorbestellt (ja, war kein Backer) und freue mich auf Donnerstag Abend. 
Ich hab das halbe Wochenende schon damit verbracht, über Klassen und Rassen zu grübeln.. was ich nehmen soll, weiß ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## Sanador (22. März 2015)

Hört sich ja klasse an!
Bei Obsidian Entertainment hatte ich eh nie meine Zweifel gehabt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. März 2015)

Ich habe dieses Wochenende ein hervorragendes Adventure gespielt, über das ich aber erst am Dienstag reden darf. 
Die Entwickler haben es geschaft dem großartigen ersten Kapitel nochmal einen drauf zu setzen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Wochenende ein hervorragendes Adventure gespielt, über das ich aber erst am Dienstag reden darf.
> Die Entwickler haben es geschaft dem großartigen ersten Kapitel nochmal einen drauf zu setzen.


Hat rein gar nichts mit seltsamem Leben zu tun, gell?! [emoji6]


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> ich bin schon das ganze Wochenende in ein hervorragendes Rollenspiel vertief, über das ich aber erst ab Donnerstag, zum Release, offiziell reden kann. Nach knapp 20 Spielstunden sieht es aber ganz danach aus, dass alle mit dem Spiel verbundenen Hoffnungen erfüllt werden
> 
> Ach ja, Spaß am Lesen sollte man haben, ansonsten geht so einiges verloren.





MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Wochenende ein hervorragendes Adventure gespielt, über das ich aber erst am Dienstag reden darf.
> Die Entwickler haben es geschaft dem großartigen ersten Kapitel nochmal einen drauf zu setzen.



"IT'S A SECRET TO EVERYBODY."


----------



## Chemenu (22. März 2015)

Hatte vorhin einen kapitalen KI Aussetzer in Assetto Corsa. Trulli-Train auf der Nordschleife. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdenowYcpDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (23. März 2015)

am wochenende *sniper elite v2* beendet.

zählt ja eher zu b-kategorie, hat mir aber dennoch viel spaß gemacht.
ja, das gameplay ist sicherlich eindimensional, vielleicht sogar dumm (bei welchem shooter ist das nicht der fall?), die grafik na ja und die story lame; aber auch der x-te volltreffer aus 200m+ genau zwischen die augen hinterließ ein irgendwie befriedigendes gefühl.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. März 2015)

Letztens erst *Murdered Soul Suspect* abgeschlossen.
Von der Handlung her war es gar nicht mal so schlecht, seinen eigenen Mord aufzuklären, doch driftet mir das alles am Ende zu sehr ab, die Nebenmissionen, wenn diese überhaupt diesen Namen verdienen, sind nicht der Rede wert. So wie die Geschichte verläuft hat man zu Beginn viel Potential liegen lassen, um so noch interessantere Nebenstränge basteln zu können. Die Handlung nimmt einfach sehr schleppend fahrt auf. Zusammenfassend ein eher mittelmäßiges Adventure, welches man nicht unbedingt gespielt haben muss.

Gerade beschäftigt mich *Remember Me*, eine tolle Atmosphäre, ein richtig gutes Kampfsystem, einziges Manko, die Kamerasteuerung, also nein einfach 
auch diese QTE bei den Bosskämpfen hätte man sich sparen können. Ansonsten unterhält mich Nilin ungemein.


----------



## Tuetenclown (24. März 2015)

Nachdem ich die Hauptstory leider schon durch hab, kommen jetzt die *DLC's* für* Alien Isolation* dran. Außerdem *Hotline Miami*, *Tomb Raider* (2013), *Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures* und *Fable III*


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. März 2015)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die Hauptstory leider schon durch hab, kommen jetzt die *DLC's* für* Alien Isolation* dran.



Würde mich interessieren, ob die DLCs was taugen. Hab sie bisher links liegen gelassen, weil das (zu) lange Hauptspiel bei mir eigentlich keinen Raum für mehr Alien-Rumgeschleiche gelassen hat. Und weil ich im Nostromo-DLC in den Luftschächten dauernd gestorben bin.


----------



## Chemenu (24. März 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> ... das (zu) lange Hauptspiel ...



Sowas liest man selten heutzutage. 
Ich bin selber aber auch noch nicht sonderlich weit gekommen. Hab grad erst den Motion Tracker gefunden, und das nach 7 Stunden Spielzeit.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (24. März 2015)

Jetzt kann ich es endlich sagen: Spiele Bloodborne seit Donnerstag - und bin hellauf begeistert. Habe schon fast 20 Stunden auf dem Tacho und nähere mich dem Abspann. Die zufallsgenerierten Dungeons habe ich bislang aber nur kurz ausprobiert und New Game + steht vermutlich irgendwann auch noch an. Das Art Design in Bloodborne ist fantastisch, die Spielwelt mit extrem vielen Geheimnissen und Abzweigungen gefüllt. Die Bosse sind für meinen Geschmack etwas zu einfach, liegt vielleicht aber an den Souls-Vorkenntnissen.


----------



## Tuetenclown (24. März 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Würde mich interessieren, ob die DLCs was taugen. Hab sie bisher links liegen gelassen, weil das (zu) lange Hauptspiel bei mir eigentlich keinen Raum für mehr Alien-Rumgeschleiche gelassen hat. Und weil ich im Nostromo-DLC in den Luftschächten dauernd gestorben bin.



Also "Crew expendable" war imho auf dem Niveau des San Cristobal-Abschnitts des Hauptspiels, jedenfalls was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht. "Letzer Überlebender" kommt dann morgen dran. Grundsätzlich habe ich aber das Gefühl, dass die ausgedehnte Spielzeit des Hauptspiels ruhig hätte in die DLCs fließen können. Die sind etwas zu kurz geraten. Zumindest für Alien-Liebhaber, die sich freuen auch mal auf der Nostromo umherzuschleichen 
Was die DLC's des Überlebensmodus angeht: Muss erst ausgiebig gespielt werden - ist halt ein wiederkehrendes Zwischendurch-Erlebnis...


----------



## Kwengie (24. März 2015)

In Cities: Skyline bin ich schon mehrere Tage an meiner Stadt namens "Althausen" beschäftigt und es bringt einfach Spaß zuzusehen, wie aus einem anfänglichen Dorf zunehmend eine Metropole wird.
Althausen hat schon 1 Mio. Einwohner und ich habe das Gesicht der Stadt mehrmals geändert, weil mir dieses und jenes nicht gefiel.

Weiter habe ich mich an ArmA 3 versucht und festgestellt, daß das Spiel aufgrund seiner komplizierten Steuerung doch nichts für mich ist.
In der Kampagne komme ich kaum zum Feuern, da meine Kameraden die Feinde schneller erspähen und auch ausknipsen. 
Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, daß ArmA grafisch einem Battlefield gewachsen ist und die Landschaft in der Militärsimulation sieht schon schön aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2015)

Öhm... Hat jemand vielleicht mein Schiff gesehen?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (24. März 2015)

ein Steahltschiff?


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. März 2015)

Ich erinnere mich^^ Das fällt gerade vom Himmel. Wird immer als letztes geladen^^ Total dämlich, aber lustig^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ein Steahltschiff?


Oder ein U-Boot und ich wusste es nur nicht. ^^


----------



## Wynn (25. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mN-CqIytN2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Life is strange Episode 2 

episode 2 das ende basierend auf meinen entscheidungen aus episode 1 und 2 hat mich innerlich so mitgerissen und zerissen am liebsten würd ich von vorne anfang aber ich bleibt dabei und spiel die nächsten 3 episoden mit meinen entscheidungen und dann von vorne anders durch



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (25. März 2015)

mit* herr der ringe: war in the north *ist jetzt auch gleich der nächste titel aus der b-kategorie dran.
stammt wohl aus irgendeinem bundle.

und was soll ich sagen? - auch das spiel gefällt mir bislang eigentlich ziemlich gut. 
es ist zwar in keiner beziehung irgendwie überragend, aber es spielt sich flüssig und die kämpfe machen spaß.
ein rollenspiel lite für den feierabend eben.


----------



## Sanador (25. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oder ein U-Boot und ich wusste es nur nicht. ^^






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rC03c9rUzDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (25. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Öhm... Hat jemand vielleicht mein Schiff gesehen?!



Bei jenem Spiel hatte ich auch ein paar lustige Momente in der Richtung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daneben wurde dann das Schiff von Kid ein wenig "schräg" dargestellt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich selber war Kapitän eines U-Bootes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. März 2015)

Mensch, du sollst die *Feindschiffe *versenken! Nicht dein eigenes Schiff!


----------



## McDrake (25. März 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Mensch, du sollst die *Feindschiffe *versenken! Nicht dein eigenes Schiff!



Beim letzten Bild kam mein Schiff dann auch ganz langsam nach oben und ich konnte die Gegner unter Beschuss nehmen.
Wie sichs halt gehört


----------



## Spassbremse (25. März 2015)

Irgendwas habt ihr wohl massiv missverstanden. Ihr spielt *Edward Kenway*, der mit seiner *Jackdaw* *über* das karibische Meer segelt, nicht *Davy Jones*, der mit seiner *Flying Dutchman* die meiste Zeit *unter* dem Meeresspiegel zu finden ist.


----------



## Tuetenclown (25. März 2015)

vllt hat Wonder Woman auch ihre Hände am Schiff gehabt o.O

@T: jetzt ist nach langer Zeit auch wieder Garys Mod hinzugekommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. März 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei jenem Spiel hatte ich auch ein paar lustige Momente in der Richtung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Letzte ist krass. Da sparst du dir die Harpunen.


----------



## Lukecheater (25. März 2015)

Achja, immer wieder schön:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pQ_ZozZIio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. März 2015)

Hab heute mal etwas _Dying Light_ gespielt - ein Spiel, auf das ich eigentlich nicht scharf war, aber da _Bloodborne_ sich ja immer noch zu Tode patcht, musste ich ja die Zeit zu was anderem nutzen. Und eine kleine MMO-Pause mit Untoten-Verhauen kam mir da schon recht.

Die Grafik ist klasse, sehr atmosphärisch, das Zombieverhauen ist etwas öde, da man quasi nur einen Angriff hat....aber immerhin gibt es auch andere, recht fiese Möglichkeiten, die loszuwerden - Stachelfallen z.b. und Ninjasterne. Einen vermoderten Kunden vom Balkon zu treten, und dann der Physikengine dabei zuzusehen, wie sie die Schwerkraft simuliert und die arme Sau schön auf drei oder vier Hindernisse beim herunterfallen knallt, hat auch was für sich. Wenn dann die Nacht kommt, steigt nochmals die Stimmung - nicht nur wegen der nächtlichen Bedrohungen, sondern auch wegen der schicken Sonnenuntergänge. Ein richtiges Zwischenfazit kann man nach 3 Stunden noch nicht ziehen, aber die Parkour-Elemente sind sehr spaßig, leider nutzen sich Waffen viel zu schnell ab. Werd wohl morgen noch etwas weitermachen, wärend die downloads weiterlaufen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2015)

*Stöhn*

*Black Flag* geht mir gerade voll auf den Zeiger. Um die Hauptkampagne fortführen zu können muss ich eine Armada, bestehend aus zwei starken Schiffen (die Torres-Mission), vernichten. Das Spiel nötigt mich dazu die Jackdaw noch weiter aufzurüsten, sonst sehe ich kein Kraut gegen diese beiden Pötte. Und nun stampfe ich einen Gegner nach dem anderen, der mir unterwegs begegnet, auf den Meeresgrund, nur um genügend Moos und Eisen erbeuten zu können.

Die hätten das Spiel *Pirates' Creed* oder *Assassins of the Carribean* taufen können, aber für ein *Assassins' Creed* sind einfach zu viele Seeschlachten drin. Ich find das einfach nur spielfluss-störend...


----------



## luki0710 (26. März 2015)

Aktuell Pflanzen vs Zombies Garden Warfire. Ist, für mich, einer der besten Shooter da er einfach mal anders ist und nicht so 0815 trist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. März 2015)

Ich weiß im Moment nicht, was ich zu erst machen soll.
*Pillars of Eternity* ist aufgeschlagen.
*Dragon Age: Inquisition - Jaws of Hakkon* hab ich immer noch nicht durch.
Meine Stadt in *Cities: Skylines* möchte weiter gebaut werden.
Die Kampagne von *Battlefield Hardline* wollte ich mir eigentlich auch noch zu Ende anschauen.
Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, dass *The Order: 1886*, *The Book of Unwriten Tales* und *Book 2 von Dreamfall Chapters* auch schon ne Weile auf ihre Durchspielung warten.

Ich brauch mehr Stunden am Tag.


----------



## Wynn (26. März 2015)

schreib die auf einen zettel, pinn sie an die wand, stell dich zwei meter von entfernt und werf mit einem dartpfeil drauf

das spiel das du triffst spielste ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (27. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Stöhn*
> 
> *Black Flag* geht mir gerade voll auf den Zeiger. Um die Hauptkampagne fortführen zu können muss ich eine Armada, bestehend aus zwei starken Schiffen (die Torres-Mission), vernichten. Das Spiel nötigt mich dazu die Jackdaw noch weiter aufzurüsten, sonst sehe ich kein Kraut gegen diese beiden Pötte. Und nun stampfe ich einen Gegner nach dem anderen, der mir unterwegs begegnet, auf den Meeresgrund, nur um genügend Moos und Eisen erbeuten zu können.
> 
> Die hätten das Spiel *Pirates' Creed* oder *Assassins of the Carribean* taufen können, aber für ein *Assassins' Creed* sind einfach zu viele Seeschlachten drin. Ich find das einfach nur spielfluss-störend...


Da musst Du das Aufrüsten der Jackdaw im Laufe des Spiels aber sehr vernachlässigt haben. Ich habe immer zwischen den Missionen mal nach und nach ein paar Schiffe gekapert und aufgerüstet und hatte zumindest in den Seeschlachten der Hauptstory wenig Probleme.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2015)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Da musst Du das Aufrüsten der Jackdaw im Laufe des Spiels aber sehr vernachlässigt haben. Ich habe immer zwischen den Missionen mal nach und nach ein paar Schiffe gekapert und aufgerüstet und hatte zumindest in den Seeschlachten der Hauptstory wenig Probleme.


Nicht wirklich, habe ja hin und wieder auch einige Kämpfe bestritten und Beute gemacht, nur gerade Eisen braucht man für den Schiffsrumpf und die Panzerung in solch hohen Mengen, da muss man schon Glück haben wenn man auf ein Schiff stößt das bis zum Rand voll mit der passenden Ware beladen ist.

Ärgerlich war auch, dass ich einmal eine spanische Galeere mit sage und schreibe 20.000 Ecu an Bord im Visier hatte, knapp vor der Kaperung eben dieser stand... Und mich ein anderes Schiff hinterrücks platt gemacht hat. So ein Schweinehund, nach dem Laden des letzten Speicherpunktes war das Schiff und der Schotter verschwunden... [emoji35]

Gestern Abend hab ich zwei Stunden nur mit Seeschlachten (*Kotz*) verbracht, mittlerweile steht der Waffen-/Verteidigungswert der Jackdaw bei 75%. Hoffe das wird für die Torres-Mission genügen... ^^


----------



## McDrake (27. März 2015)

Hmm
Also wenn Eisen gefehlt hat, hab ich halt nur auf jene Schoffe jagd gemacht. Wenn das Schiff einigermaßen aufgerüstet ist, kann mans mit nem halben Dutzend Schiffe auf einmal aufnehmen.
Und grade in den südlichen Regionen hat man dann relativ schnell genügend Güter.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. März 2015)

Ich stimme Sauboy aber zu, mir gingen die Seeschlachten auch schnell auf den Keks. Zumal man auch nach der zehnten Kaperung alles gesehen hat. Beschießen, Besatzung killen, Offiziere killen, evtl ne Flagge zerschnippeln...läuft immer gleich ab. Da hat man natürlich als halbwegs intelligenter Mensch irgendwann keine Motivation mehr. Und wenn die Story dann ausuferndes "Farmen" von feindlichen Schiffen verlangt, ist das ehrlich gesagt einfach nur mieses Spieldesign.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hmm
> Also wenn Eisen gefehlt hat, hab ich halt nur auf jene Schoffe jagd gemacht. Wenn das Schiff einigermaßen aufgerüstet ist, kann mans mit nem halben Dutzend Schiffe auf einmal aufnehmen.
> Und grade in den südlichen Regionen hat man dann relativ schnell genügend Güter.


Gut, den Süden hab ich evtl. noch nicht komplett durchkämmt, momentan inspizierte ich noch die dunklen, unerforschen Flecken auf dem Gewässer. [emoji6]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich stimme Sauboy aber zu, mir gingen die Seeschlachten auch schnell auf den Keks. Zumal man auch nach der zehnten Kaperung alles gesehen hat. Beschießen, Besatzung killen, Offiziere killen, evtl ne Flagge zerschnippeln...läuft immer gleich ab. Da hat man natürlich als halbwegs intelligenter Mensch irgendwann keine Motivation mehr. Und wenn die Story dann ausuferndes "Farmen" von feindlichen Schiffen verlangt, ist das ehrlich gesagt einfach nur mieses Spieldesign.


Eben. Und diese Art von Farmen hatten die alten ACs nicht nötig.


----------



## MaxSchwab (27. März 2015)

Aktuell Hotline Miami 2. Finde das Game sehr cool und der Soundtrack ist imho einer der besten Game Soundtracks der letzten Jahre. Irgendwer Erfahrungen dazu ?


----------



## McDrake (27. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eben. Und diese Art von Farmen hatten die alten ACs nicht nötig.



Das erste AC ging mir wegen den Flaggen-Rennen total gegen den Strich.
Musste zwischendurch mal nen Monat Pause einlegen, weils mich nervte.

Muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich danach Teil 2 kurz angespielt habe und dann die Serie links liegen liess.
Also im Prinzip das ganze UBI-Sammel-Konzept.

BlackFlag war also mein ersten AC, welches von einigen nicht mal als richtiges AC angesehen wird.
Darum fand ich wohl auch alles gut - sehr gut.
Und darum mache ich bei keinem Serien-Hype mehr mit.

Ist bei mir bei Games das Selbe wie bei Büchern:
Nicht immer nur Sci-Fi oder Fantasy oder Biographien oder Sachbücher.
Nein, mischen und nach einigen Monaten, bzw längeren Pausen eben das Interessante an den einzelnen Genres schätzen und lieben lernen.
Und wenn die verblassen, so schnell wie möglich etwas komplett anderes lesen und spielen.

Und wer das jetzt auf Frauen (oder Männer) münzt.....

Schweife ich ab?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2015)

Die Flaggen-Rennen waren aber - wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht arg verlassen hat - immer optional, also kein Muss. *Black Flag* jedoch zwingt den Spieler früher oder später zu den Schlachten, an denen man sich nach kurzer Zeit schnell sattgesehen hat und sich umso schneller Langeweile einschleicht. Und an genau diesen Punkt befinde ich mich gerade... [emoji58]


----------



## Wynn (28. März 2015)

Es war ein Muss weil die mini spiele innerhalb der story vorgestellt wurden als hauptquest  genauso wie in teil 2 das nervige suchen nach der rüstung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal mein Vierer Frauen Team am weiterzocken  Netter Humor, Nette Anspielungen


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2015)

bin mit *herr der ringe: krieg im norden* durch.

hat mir 'ne menge spaß gemacht.
keine ahnung, warum es damals so untergegangen ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (28. März 2015)

Danke
Krieg im Norden hatte ich mal auf dem Radar und ging dann unter.
Muss ich wieder auf die Wunschliste setzen.


----------



## svd (28. März 2015)

Witzig, ich hab's gerade gestern nochmal im Koop mit Kumpel angefangen.

Ein wenig generisch ist es schon, aber es sieht eigentlich recht ordentlich aus (auch wenn ich gern eine Engine gehabt hätte, die
etwas mehr Räumlichkeit und Tiefe vermittelt), klingt sehr gut (zB Wind mit offenen Kopfhörern), die Spielmechanik passt und die
rudimentären RPG Elemente sind motivierend.


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2015)

also für grafikfetischisten oder hardcore-rpgler ist das spiel ganz sicher nix.
 aber ich schätze, das dürfte auch jedem (hier) klar sein. 

mein eindruck hängt auch sicher mit der erwartungshaltung zusammen: ich hatte genau genommen gar keine erwartungen an *war in the north* und konnte dementsprechend ja fast nur positiv überrascht werden; was ich dann ja auch wurde.


----------



## Wynn (28. März 2015)

es ist ein guter coop prügler gewesen mit netter story und talentsystem


----------



## golani79 (28. März 2015)

War in the North fand ich eigentlich ziemlich gut - zumindest im Coop.

Im SP hab ich es nie gespielt.


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2015)

naja, wie alle Spiele von Warner zu HdR würde ich nicht von Netter Story, sondern eher von Fanfiction sprechen, zumindest ignorieren die schlechten davon ja auch gerne die Grundlegenden Regeln einer Welt


----------



## golani79 (28. März 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, wie alle Spiele von Warner zu HdR würde ich nicht von Netter Story, sondern eher von Fanfiction sprechen, zumindest ignorieren die schlechten davon ja auch gerne die Grundlegenden Regeln einer Welt



Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass, auch wenn ich Tolkien Fan bin, es mir eigentlich egal ist, wenn ein Spiel nicht 100%ig loregetreu ist, wenns denn Sinn und Spaß macht.


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass, auch wenn ich Tolkien Fan bin, es mir eigentlich egal ist, wenn ein Spiel nicht 100%ig loregetreu ist, wenns denn Sinn und Spaß macht.



naja, nur wenn man sich nicht an die Story hält und die auch in irgendeinem generischen Universum spielen könnte, dann muss man auch sagen, dass man die Lizenz nur deswegen drauf geklatsch hat, damit sich das Spiel besser verkauft


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. März 2015)

Ich habe gerade die Kampagne von Battlefield Hardline abgeschlosen und - ich habe sie nicht gehasst! Das war für mich eine faustdicke Überraschung, so skurril das auch klingen mag. Nette Zwischensequenzen mit ordentlich ausgearbeiteten und von den Schauspielern klasse dargestellten Figuren, dazu deutlich weniger Stirnklatsch-Momente als in den letzten paar Call of Dutys sowie der grässlichen Battlefield 4-Kampagne.
Grafisch war das auch teilweise richtig schön und nicht zuletzt mochte ich einige der Level, etwa dieses Luxusappartement in L.A. oder die Idee mit dem unter Wasser gesetzten Aufzugsschacht. Und natürlich die Verfolgungsjagd im Auto durch den ausgetrockneten Kanal.

Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich es wie einen reinen Shooter gespielt habe - Gegner verhaften? Das kam bei mir nicht in Frage! 

Vorher habe ich nach langer, langer Zeit endlich mal Max Payne 3 zu Ende gespielt. Ganz schön dümmliches Geballer mit viel zu vielen Zwischensequenzen, aber immerhin einigermaßen stylisch.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. März 2015)

Sieht irgendwie aus, wie beim Papstbesuch oder so was in der Art. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (29. März 2015)

Oder Syndicate. Der Überzeugungsstrahl muss mein liebstes Spielzeug gewesen sein.


----------



## Lukecheater (29. März 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Vorher habe ich nach langer, langer Zeit endlich mal Max Payne 3 zu Ende gespielt. Ganz schön dümmliches Geballer mit viel zu vielen Zwischensequenzen, aber immerhin einigermaßen stylisch.



Vor allem die Zwischensequenzen hatten mich auch sehr gestört und mir das Durchspielen echt schwer gemacht.


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie aus, wie beim Papstbesuch oder so was in der Art.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erinnert mich an meine Schulzeit und das Warten auf den Bus ^^


----------



## Tuetenclown (29. März 2015)

Tomb Raider (2013) nervt grad schon richtig. Die Schleich-, Kletter- und Rätselpassagen machen Spass, aber kaum kommt es zu einem Gefecht mit mehr als 3 Gegnern möchte man ...
Wie kann es sein, dass es so unfassbar schwer ist und die Gegner 4 (!!) Schüsse mit der Shotgun aushalten. Bei einem Spiel was für Konsolen -> Gamepad rauskam? Ich sitze am PC und wechsle zu Maus+Tasta bei sowas und verrecke wie eh und je. 

Dafür kommt jetzt Pixel Heroes: Byte and Magic mit auf die Liste, so!


----------



## MichaelG (29. März 2015)

Deus Ex The Fall hab ich nun durch bis zum Punkt "Fortsetzung folgt". Das Spiel ist nicht schlecht, erreicht aber nicht die Brillanz von Human Revolution. Weiß zufällig jemand ob und wann es bei The Fall für PC weitergeht ? Oder wurde eine Fortsetzung ad Acta gelegt ?


----------



## Wynn (29. März 2015)

GANZ SCHLECHT 

War ein Ios Spiel fürs Ipad das sich mies verkaufte also haben sie es fix fürn Pc noch grob portiert damit man da die Kosten reinholt


----------



## svd (29. März 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, nur wenn man sich nicht an die Story hält und die auch in irgendeinem generischen Universum spielen könnte, dann muss man auch sagen, dass man die Lizenz nur deswegen drauf geklatsch hat, damit sich das Spiel besser verkauft



So, wir sind gerade in Imladris angekommen. Also, dafür dass es Fanfiction ist, wirst du ganz schön mit Lore und Text zugespamt. Du kannst Mithrandir sogar auf die "Adlerlösung" ansprechen.
Ich find's soweit ganz nett. (Und im Coopmodus verbringst du echt weniger Zeit damit, kampfunfähig herumzukriechen und auf Heilung zu warten. )

edit: Das Spiel wächst mir zusehens ans Herz. Sicher, das Gameplay und die Bedienung sind nicht perfekt, fühlen sich manchmal recht holprig an. 
Aber es ist wirklich eine Menge TLC in das Spiel geflossen. Es per se als Cash-In zu brandmarken, ist nicht gerechtfertigt. Da gibt's wirklich Schlimmeres.
Jedes Fitzelchen Dialog ist vertont worden (Laura Bailey ist für mich sowieso immer ein Plus), die Zwischensequenzen sind gut gemacht. Humor ist vorhanden, gleitet dabei aber nie
ins Lächerliche ab, wie zB im ersten Hobbit. Die Spezialfähigkeiten der Charaktere ergänzen sich auf sinnvolle Art und Weise...
Was Fanfiction Spiele zu großen Lizenzen betrifft, ist der "Krieg im Norden" für mich weitaus besser als zB "Republic Commando".

Trotzdem, eine bessere 3D Engine wäre wünschenswert gewesen. Dieser platte Comiclook nimmt, vor allen den Bergen, das Epische. Es wird echt kein befriedigendes Gefühl von 
Entfernung erzeugt, genauso gut hätte man vor 2D Kulissen spielen können, hehe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (29. März 2015)

Habe eben GTA V beendet - hat mir insgesamt sehr gut gefallen. Bin schon auf etwaige DLC's gespannt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Deus Ex The Fall hab ich nun durch bis zum Punkt "Fortsetzung folgt". Das Spiel ist nicht schlecht, erreicht aber nicht die Brillanz von Human Revolution. Weiß zufällig jemand ob und wann es bei The Fall für PC weitergeht ? Oder wurde eine Fortsetzung ad Acta gelegt ?



Du musst jetzt ganz tapfer sein: Es wird keine Fortsetzung geben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2015)

Dafür kommt ja *Deus Ex: Universe*...


----------



## MichaelG (30. März 2015)

Deus Ex Universe wird doch aber sicher der Nachfolger von Human Revolution ? Naja ganz sooo schlimm ist es mit dem nicht kommenden Nachfolger auch nicht. Mich hätte halt dann nur interessiert wie es in Australien weiter gegangen wäre. Aber ein direkter Beinbruch ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Wynn (30. März 2015)

Es könnte höchsten ein Deus ex geben das zwischen 3 und 1 spielt und über die konzernkriege die weltweit ausbrechen berichten

3 1 2 ist die reihen folge von der story her


----------



## MichaelG (30. März 2015)

Nachfolger war jetzt auch nicht chronologisch gemeint sondern vom Release her gesehen.  Wobei über Teil 2 können wir schnell den Mantel des Schweigens breiten und lieber ein Reboot dieses Teils bringen.

Mal sehen wann und ob Universe 2015 noch aufschlägt. Ich kann jedenfalls Nachschub kaum erwarten.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (30. März 2015)

Battlefield Hardline angefangen, bin jetzt in Kapitel 7 von 10. Finde ich gar nicht mal sooo schlecht, wenn man es spielt, wie von den Entwicklern beabsichtigt. Also schön im Schleichmodus und mit Verhaftungen. Charaktere sind mir nicht unsympathisch und Spannungsbogen ist auch okay. Allerdings nervt das Level Design, ist alles viel zu beschränkt, man hat selbst auf der hohen Schwierigkeitsstufe Veteran keine echten Probleme und viel Abwechslung beim Gameplay (die Fahrtpassagen mal ausgenommen) gibt's auch nicht. Auch das Waffen-Feedback fühlt sich nicht sooo toll an. Aber beenden werde ich die Kampagne wohl trotzdem.


----------



## Wynn (30. März 2015)

Ich spiele derzeit das Addon von swtor "Schatten von Revan"

Man merkt wirklich das es diesmal ein Addon ist und nicht ein contentpatch der einem als Addon verkauft wird wie Makeb


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. März 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich spiele derzeit das Addon von swtor "Schatten von Revan"
> 
> Man merkt wirklich das es diesmal ein Addon ist und nicht ein contentpatch der einem als Addon verkauft wird wie Makeb



Wie mans nimmt. Ich fand Rishi jetzt auch nicht komplexer und interessanter. Zumal man am Anfang ja einen Flashpoint nach dem anderen machen muss. Und Yavin war sogar noch öder^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2015)

Nach 4 1/2 Stunden bin ich fertig mit meinen Flüssigkeits-Experimenten, sprich *Puddle*.
War nach und nach immer schwieriger, aber nie unmöglich. Banale Spielidee, aber jede Menge Spielspaß trotz ungezähliger Fehlversuche, optisch immer schön abwechslungsreich und auf gewisse Art recht witzig (zumindest der Werdegang von Flüssigkeit zu Flüssigkeit... Oder wer würde je darauf kommen, dass aus Pipi später mal Treibstoff für eine Rakete wird und das Landemodul später in einer Eisenschmelze landet?! ).

Kann ich jedem empfehlen - für sehr kleines Geld. 

Jetzt hoffe ich dass heute abend mit *Black Flag* langsam mal Schluss wird, wo ich mit der Jackdaw den Armada-bewachten Pass endlich freigemacht hab. So langsam kann ich keine Piraten mehr sehen...


----------



## Wynn (31. März 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wie mans nimmt. Ich fand Rishi jetzt auch nicht komplexer und interessanter. Zumal man am Anfang ja einen Flashpoint nach dem anderen machen muss. Und Yavin war sogar noch öder^^



Revan brachte uns

Nette Einführung in die Story - Wer ist Revan, was will er ? Auch solo schaffbar und man bekommt epische Rüstung im komplett im Prolog umsonst.
Ein neues Talente System, die Entfernung von Creditkosten für Fähigkeiten lernen, paar neue Flashpoints auch später auf 60 als schwer
Eine neuen Planeten mit wiedertreffen auf alten bekannten in einer kurzen Fortführung der Klassenstory
Diverse Nebenquest die keine Heldenquest sind - die revan story wurde gut und glaubhauft rübergebracht es gab abwechslung mit den gebieten nicht nur ein und die selbe zone wie bei makeb.
Die Quest gaben gute belohnung - man bekam ein sehr geniales outfit

allgemein fühlt sich revan wie ein echtes addon an nicht wie ein contentpatch planet der als addon verkauft wurde


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2015)

Endlich! *Black Flag* kann ich nun auch von meiner To-do-Liste streichen. Und anders als bei den Vorgängern bin über das Ende gar froh und kein Stück traurig.

Das schwächste *Assassins Creed* das mir bis dato in die Spielerhände geraten ist. Optisch und akustisch vorzüglich, die Atmo zu Teilen auch gut, aber das gesamte Gameplay war von zu viel Schwächen behaftet. Der Schwerpunkt See-Schlachten war einfach nicht mein Ding.

Könnte direkt mit *Liberation HD* weitermachen - hab's ja erst kürzlich im nahen Saturn für 8 Mücken erworben - und wieder auf die alten Tugenden der AC-Reihe hoffen... Aber ich brauch erst mal eine kleine Pause von Ubisofts Bestseller-Marke.

Edit:
Stellt *Black Flag* einen neuen Abspann-Rekord auf?! Schon 20 Minuten um und noch immer kein Ende in Sicht.


----------



## Wynn (31. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Stellt *Black Flag* einen neuen Abspann-Rekord auf?! Schon 20 Minuten um und noch immer kein Ende in Sicht.



Ich glaub das erste hatte 30 minuten credits ^^


----------



## Sanador (1. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Stellt *Black Flag* einen neuen Abspann-Rekord auf?! Schon 20 Minuten um und noch immer kein Ende in Sicht.



Joar der Abspann war lang, doch da ich dabei den "das Schiff fällt in ein Schwarzes Loch"-Bug hatte konnte ich endlich mal erblicken, wie es auf der anderen Seite ist. 
Nur so viel, es sieht aus, als würde man sich einem grellen Licht hinbewegen...wohl eine Metapher für das Jenseits, wer weiß!


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. April 2015)

Gerade *Fable Anniversary* durchgespielt. Es hat mir an sich ganz gut gefallen. Sogar etwas besser als der 3.Teil, den 2. gibt's ja nicht für den PC.
Und jetzt werd ich mich ganz Pillars of Eternity widmen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2015)

Heute werden zwei neue Sachen gestartet.

Zur Unterhaltung von Junior gibt es märchenhafte Stunden mit *Child of Light*, und abends widmet sich der Herr Papa der Mördersuche in *Murdered: Soul Suspect*.


----------



## luki0710 (2. April 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gerade *Fable Anniversary* durchgespielt. Es hat mir an sich ganz gut gefallen. Sogar etwas besser als der 3.Teil, den 2. gibt's ja nicht für den PC.
> Und jetzt werd ich mich ganz Pillars of Eternity widmen


Heißt das, das es 1 und 3 gibt und nur 2 nicht? [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12]! Was soll das denn?


----------



## Bonkic (2. April 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Heißt das, das es 1 und 3 gibt und nur 2 nicht? [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12]! Was soll das denn?



dieses geheimnis werden microsoft und molyneux wohl mit ins grab nehmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Märchenhaft schön... Diese "gemalte" Bildpracht (und das wellende Haar der Kleinen ), die bezaubernde Musik (und schön knackige Bässe während eines Kampfes), die in Gedichtsversen gehaltenen Dialoge... Und die zänkerischen Wortduelle zwischen Aurora (ist der Name eine bewusste Anspielung auf den Dornröschen-Schlaf?) und Igniculus... Herrlich! Ein echtes Kunstwerk! 

Die Kämpfe sind zwar tendenziell etwas zu leicht und ebenso vermisse ich Statusanzeigen zu Gegnern... Aber ansonsten ein wirklich ganz, ganz tolles Spiel mit einer sehr schön vorgetragenen Story. Junior ist derart begeistert davon wie seit *Rayman Legends* nicht mehr...


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Child of Light ist so ein Spiel, an dessen Art sich ruhig weitere Entwickler ran trauen dürfen.  Und ein gutes Beispiel, warum ich Ubisoft immer gelobt habe, was Spiele angeht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Child of Light ist so ein Spiel, an dessen Art sich ruhig weitere Entwickler ran trauen dürfen.  Und ein gutes Beispiel, warum ich Ubisoft immer gelobt habe, was Spiele angeht.


Jupp. Und selbst wenn ich *Black Flag* nur mäßig fand und die Release-Politik (Stichwort *AC: Unity*) unbestritten kritikwürdig ist, Ubisoft bleibt weiterhin mein Lieblings-Entwickler nebst -Publisher. Man kann nicht behaupten dass sie kein vielseitiges Spiel-Portfolio haben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. April 2015)

*Child of Light* ist wirklich ein wunderschönes Spiel  Hab's bisher noch nicht ganz durchgespielt, aber was ich bis dahin sah, das war wirklich gut. Einziges Manko: Die Kämpfe werden mit der Zeit etwas eintönig.
Werd ich dann wohl zu Ende spielen, wenn ich mit *Pillars of Eternity* durch bin. Diesem Spiel will ich jetzt erst mal meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit widmen. Das gefällt mir bisher übrigens auch super


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Child of Light* ist wirklich ein wunderschönes Spiel  Hab's bisher noch nicht ganz durchgespielt, aber was ich bis dahin sah, das war wirklich gut. Einziges Manko: *Die Kämpfe werden mit der Zeit etwas eintönig*.


Haben rundenbasierte Kämpfe so an sich. Da gibt es nunmal keine Dynamik.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Haben rundenbasierte Kämpfe so an sich. Da gibt es nunmal keine Dynamik.



Jein. Es gibt in diesem Spiel halt nicht viele Zauber und Attacken, die man auswählen kann. Aber ist wohl auch so beabsichtigt, es sollte ja ein "kleines Spiel" werden und kein Hardcore-RPG.


----------



## svd (2. April 2015)

Das stimmt, die Abwechslung in den Kämpfen musst du dir, beim ersten Durchspielen auf Normal, leider selber machen. 
Einfach Recken herumtauschen, wie du lustig bist.

Weil im Prinzip habe ich neben Aurora, ab dessen Fertigstellung, bis zum Ende, nur noch den Golem benützt. 
Und mal mehr, mal weniger schnell, alles weggerotzt.

edit: Sonst sitze ich wieder am" Witcher 1"... ist das normal, dass die "Teufelstöle", ja, die ganz am Anfang, so sauschwer ist?
Ich schaffe es selten, die Hexe am Leben zu halten. Pshhhh... 

Und "Sam 'n Max Season One" hab ich mal gestartet. Zufällig auch mit aktiviertem 3D Vision. Da sieht Max gleich noch knuffiger aus.


----------



## PcJuenger (2. April 2015)

Gerade die Vagina dentata in Dark Souls 1 besiegt...hatte das Vieh nicht so schwer in Erinnerung ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Gerade die Vagina dentata in Dark Souls 1 besiegt...hatte das Vieh nicht so schwer in Erinnerung ^^


Man kämpft dort gegen den weiblichen Schlund der Lust??? Ich glaub ich sollte mir auch "Dark Souls" zulegen...


----------



## Spassbremse (2. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Man kämpft dort gegen den weiblichen Schlund der Lust??? Ich glaub ich sollte mir auch "Dark Souls" zulegen...



Den "_Schlund der Lust"?_

Alter, ernsthaft?!


----------



## PcJuenger (2. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Man kämpft dort gegen den weiblichen Schlund der Lust??? Ich glaub ich sollte mir auch "Dark Souls" zulegen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na sonderlcih sexy fand ich ihn jetzt eig nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Den "_Schlund der Lust"?_
> 
> Alter, ernsthaft?!


Ich weiss, dort wo du wohnst sagt man ganz trocken



Spoiler



Fotze, ***, Muschi etc.



aber allein zum Schutz junger Leser kann man es auch amouröser umschreiben. Wir Sauerländer können das zumindest - im Gegensatz zu den versauten Mitmenschen des Südens. [emoji12]

Gott, Bremse, Damen mit erotisch-angehauchten Zeilen in Wollust zu versetzen scheint nicht gerade deine Stärke zu sein... ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Na sonderlcih sexy fand ich ihn jetzt eig nicht


Oha, da zeigt die Vagina ordentlich Zähne... Hoffentlich kariesfrei... Dentata... *kicher*


----------



## Spassbremse (2. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> aber allein zum Schutz junger Leser kann man es auch amouröser umschreiben. Wir Sauerländer können das zumindest - im Gegensatz zu den versauten Mitmenschen des Südens. [emoji12]



Ähhh, ne, das meinte ich nicht. Eher, dass das unterirdische Verbalerotik ist. 

Ich persönlich verwende übrigens ausschließlich die medizinisch korrekten Begriffe, bzw. neutraler "männliche" bzw. "weibliche" Geschlechtsteile.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ähhh, ne, das meinte ich nicht. Eher, dass das unterirdische Verbalerotik ist.


Das sagst du nur weil du als Wort-Jonglierer immerzu versagst. [emoji6]

Aber immer noch besser als die rabsche Methode (= gleich sofort den Schwengel raushängen zu lassen)... ^^


----------



## Monalye (2. April 2015)

Momentan eigentlich fast nur Blizzard, natürlich Hearthstone, wo ich endlich seit gestern "legendär" bin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und in letzter Zeit auch D3, da hab ich mir Reaper of Souls dazugekauft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Anfang gefällt mir *Murdered: Soul Suspect* ziemlich gut, Mystery-Thriller gehen bei mir immer . Diese Anlehnung auf "Ghost - Nachricht von Sam" ist gar nicht mal schlecht.
Die Engine ist im Großen und Ganzem okay, die Lokalisation auf sehr gutem TV-/Kino-Niveau, die musikalische Untermalung und die allgemeine Soundbearbeitung mehr als passend. Momentan ist hauptsächlich Hotspot-Suche und Indizien-Kombination angesagt. Nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll, aber nett. Klassisches Rätseln erwartet mich hier wohl nicht, aber das war ja auch bei *The Walking Dead* kein Beinbruch. 
Nur diese Kämpfe bzw. Umgehung von Dämonen will hier keinen echten Sinn ergeben und mag auch gar nicht mit dem Rest des Spiel harmonieren.

Was mich anfangs angekotzt hat: Ein unerwarteter 30 FPS-Lock, den ich aber innerhalb weniger Minuten aushebeln konnte. Dumm nur, dass viele Video-Zwischensequenzen widerum nur mit 30 Frames laufen, das eigentliche Spiel dagegen mit butterweichen 60. Sieht blöd aus, wo doch nur die eigentliche Ingame-Grafik "gefilmt" wurde. Warum man nicht komplett bei Ingame geblieben ist, wissen wohl nur die Entwickler.

Tipp an die PCG-Redaktion: Den Spiele-Info-Kasten zu Grafik, Sound und Steuerung könnte man um einen "FPS-Lock ja/nein"-Eintrag erweitern. Damit man nicht erst beim ersten Spielstart das böse Erwachen erleben muss.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. April 2015)

Immer noch Bloodborne. Das Artdesign und die Atmosphäre hätten nen Spiele-Oscar verdient.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Und "Sam 'n Max Season One" hab ich mal gestartet. Zufällig auch mit aktiviertem 3D Vision. Da sieht Max gleich noch knuffiger aus.


Hat das Max gehört? Der reagiert allergisch auf solche Aussagen und zieht dann unvorsichtigen Leuten die Unterlippe völlig über den Kopf...[emoji6]


----------



## Fireball8 (3. April 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Immer noch Bloodborne. Das Artdesign und die Atmosphäre hätten nen Spiele-Oscar verdient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab jetzt auch mal die PS ausgemacht  Es ist absolut geil. Mich fasziniert das Spiel genauso sehr wie beim ersten Mal Dark Souls...vor allem, wenn man dann ganz plötzlich und mehr oder weniger aus Zufall auf irgendwelche Secrets trifft, nur kurz mal was dazu im Internet nachliest und dann herausfindet, dass.. 


Spoiler



es ein alternatives Ende mit weiterem Bosskampf gibt! Dabei habe ich doch erst 5 gelegt...jetzt bin ich noch schärfer darauf es durchzuzocken 


Der Wert Einsicht hat auch nette Auswirkungen und ebenso habe ich endlich herausgefunden wie man den Wert Bestientum nutzen kann  Könnte noch so viel mehr schreiben...nach bisher nur so kurzer spielzeit. Für mich wieder ein kleines Meisterwerk das Spiel  (Achtung, kleiner Fanboy  
Wie spielt ihr eigentlich so? Also habt ihr ein bestimmtes Build?

MfG Fireball


----------



## Monalye (3. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das ist es, was mich an dem Spiel auch so stört, das man den blöden Dämonen ausweichen soll, oder sie vernichten muss. Bis dahin war das Spiel echt toll, vom ersten Dämon weg hab ich es nicht weiter gespielt.


----------



## McDrake (3. April 2015)

Ich hatte mal kurz POE angespielt (bis zur ersten Höhle, nach dem Tutorial).
Gestern gat meine Frau die selbe erste Stunde gespielt und es ist verblüffend, wie unterschiedlich wir bis zu dem Punkt kamen.
Sie konnte den bärtigen Typen im Lager, so lange vollqautschen, dass die Geisel ohne Treffer überlaufen konnte.
Bei mir hat er zz noch eine dauerhafte Verletzung.
Dafür konnte ich ihn bei der Flucht retten (mit nem Steinwurf). Bei ihr starb er leider.
Also schon nach einer Stunde zwei unterschiedliche Anfänge.
Bin gespannt, wie die zwei Abenteuer weiter gehen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. April 2015)

Ich habe nach einer ausgedehnten Nachtsitzung jetzt *Cities: Skylines* quasi "durchgespielt". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nahezu alles mit meiner ersten und einzigen Stadt erspielt, die nach 60 Stunden Bauzeit doch ordentlich gewachsen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PcJuenger (3. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe nach einer ausgedehnten Nachtsitzung jetzt *Cities: Skylines* quasi "durchgespielt".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr amerikanisches Quadratmuster an manchen Stellen ^^
Lohnt sich das Spiel von der Langzeitmotivation her?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Sehr amerikanisches Quadratmuster an manchen Stellen ^^
> Lohnt sich das Spiel von der Langzeitmotivation her?


Matze hat sich schlicht an der Block-Norm gehalten. [emoji6]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. April 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das Spiel von der Langzeitmotivation her?



Es ist halt ein City Builder, der davon lebt, dass man permanent am optimieren und verfeinern ist.
Außerdem gibt es verdammt viel Baufläche. Meine Stadt da oben belegt noch nicht annähernd die komplette zur verfügung stehende Fläche.
Und dann sind da ja noch die unzähligen Mods.


----------



## TwilightSinger (3. April 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Sehr amerikanisches Quadratmuster an manchen Stellen ^^...



Das „Quadratmuster“ ergibt sich zwangsläufig durch die optimale „Feuerwehrabdeckung“. Ich musste immer wieder Querstraßen einbauen, damit meine Feuerwehr rechtzeitig vor Ort war. Gibt es vielleicht eine andere Lösung?


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2015)

Das amerikanische Straßensystem ist auch das Ideal. Das funktioniert aber auch nur weil es in der "Neuzeit" aus 0 aufgebaut werden konnte während das europäische System auf gewachsene Strukturen (u.a. Städte) Rücksicht nehmen mußte.


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2015)

darf ich mal Klugscheißen, aber das "amerikanische" System kommt nicht von denen, das kommt aus Mannheim und wenn das Paket endlich kommt wird ersteinmal versuchen die Stadt nachzubauen :3


----------



## Spassbremse (3. April 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> darf ich mal Klugscheißen, aber das "amerikanische" System kommt nicht von denen, das kommt aus Mannheim und wenn das Paket endlich kommt wird ersteinmal versuchen die Stadt nachzubauen :3



Straßenlayout: ja, das dürfte hinhauen.

Ansonsten wird's an der Optik scheitern; bislang hast Du (Mods miteingerechnet) größtenteils nur (nord)amerikanische Gebäude zur Verfügung; im Moment ist es noch ziemlich unmöglich, eine europäisch wirkende Stadt zu konstruieren.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> im Moment ist es noch ziemlich unmöglich, eine europäisch wirkende Stadt zu konstruieren.



Colossal Order arbeitet ja bereits an einem europäischen Gebäudeset.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Colossal Order arbeitet ja bereits an einem europäischen Gebäudeset.



Ja, ich weiß, ändert aber nichts an der Richtigkeit meiner Aussage.


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Straßenlayout: ja, das dürfte hinhauen.
> 
> Ansonsten wird's an der Optik scheitern; bislang hast Du (Mods miteingerechnet) größtenteils nur (nord)amerikanische Gebäude zur Verfügung; im Moment ist es noch ziemlich unmöglich, eine europäisch wirkende Stadt zu konstruieren.



Klar
mehr als ein Look a Like geht ja eh nicht, ich meine, du hast ja auch nicht die Spezifischen Wahrzeichen wie Wasserturm, Rosengarten, Schloss, etc. fehlen


----------



## Spassbremse (3. April 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Klar
> mehr als ein Look a Like geht ja eh nicht, ich meine, du hast ja auch nicht die Spezifischen Wahrzeichen wie Wasserturm, Rosengarten, Schloss, etc. fehlen



Die könntest du ja *theoretisch* modden.


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> darf ich mal Klugscheißen, aber das "amerikanische" System kommt nicht von denen, das kommt aus Mannheim und wenn das Paket endlich kommt wird ersteinmal versuchen die Stadt nachzubauen :3


Es geht nicht darum, wer das Spiel entwickelt hat sondern um den historischen Kontext und die Effizienz der Planung. Und da  mußte und muß Europa aufgrund der längeren Historie der Siedlungsgeschichte und Infrastruktur mit Kompromissen leben, die aber auch mehr oder weniger gut funktionieren, während die USA im übertragenen Sinn mit einem weißen Blatt Papier anfangen konnten.


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, wer das Spiel entwickelt hat sondern um den historischen Kontext und die Effizienz der Planung. Und da  mußte und muß Europa aufgrund der längeren Historie der Siedlungsgeschichte und Infrastruktur mit Kompromissen leben, die aber auch mehr oder weniger gut funktionieren, während die USA im übertragenen Sinn mit einem weißen Blatt Papier anfangen konnten.



ich wage mal zu bezweifeln dass das System von den Amistädten irgendwie gut wäre, seelenlose Städte ohne Stadtkern und mit massiverm Urbansprawl
Außerdem, wie man am Fallbeispiel Mannheim sieht: Es gibt auch in Europa jede Menge Planstädte


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2015)

Es geht hier nicht um Schönheit  sondern um Transporteffinzienz und schnelle Erreichbarkeit. Daß das System in Megacites auch an Grenzen stößt ist klar. Ein europäisches System mit verwinkelten Straßenzügen würde aber im Gegenzug viel eher kollabieren. Schau Dir nur mal FFM oder Berlin, München etc. an. Und im Vergleich zu den US-Megacities wie New York und Co. sind das immer nur Mittelgewichte.


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2015)

So Schatten von Revan durchgespielt 

Makeb ist ein scheissdreck dagegen.

Schatten von Revan hatte alles was ein Addon braucht während makeb ein contentpatch ist der unfertig als addon getarnter überteuerter dlc verkauft wurde


axxo rage - durchgespielt 

die story vom hauptspiel war schon eher langweilig und teilweise hatte sie sehr viel timesink drinne aber das ende ???

Das einzig gute an Rage war der Dlc "The Scorchers"


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. April 2015)

Dem Projekt "Spielestapel über Ostern abarbeiten" ist heute Nacht ein weiterer Titel zum Opfer gefallen.
Ich habe endlich *The Book of Unwritten Tales 2* durchgespielt und komplettiert.

Ein wirklich toll erzähltes Adventure, mit liebenswürdigen Charakteren und hervorragenden Dialogen (englische Version).
Leider wird die Geschichte nicht wirklich zu Ende erzählt. 
Am Ende bleiben so ziemlich alle Fragen offen. Ein echt fieser Cliffhanger. Wehe, da kommt kein dritter Teil.
Aber für ein Adventure hat das Spiel mit mehr als 20 Stunden Spielzeit dafür einen sehr ordentlichen Umfang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2015)

Matze the Achievement-Hunter. [emoji6]


----------



## Enisra (4. April 2015)

BouT 2 ist wirklich schön und nja, selbst wenn man da alle Fragen beantwortet hätte würde ich wollen dass da ein dritter Teil kommt! Alleine weil ich da noch mehr Abenteuer mit den 4 erleben wollte
Und wenn ich die Chance habe da so ne weitere schöne SE ins Regal stellen kann


----------



## Wynn (4. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dem Projekt "Spielestapel über Ostern abarbeiten" ist heute Nacht ein weiterer Titel zum Opfer gefallen.
> Ich habe endlich *The Book of Unwritten Tales 2* durchgespielt und komplettiert.



solang wir nicht wieder 6 jahre warten müssen  ich habe weniger gebraucht aber auch nicht alle mini games gemacht weil ich teilweise dann scriptbugs hatte und alten savegame lösen durfte
War zum bsp sehr blöde gelöst - ich durfte mit person a nicht interagieren weil sonst 8 quests später ich nicht einen gegenstand zwar benutzen kann aber wilbur sich das muster das ich später brauch nicht merkt.
scheint so als wär bei dir das schlimmste inzwischen gefixt - achivments waren teilweise auch defekt bei mir 

ich habe nur noch versucht es zu beenden nachdem ich zum xten mal damals savegame laden durfte und dann mit komplettlösung spielte weil ich nicht zum xten mal den gesamten akt neuspielen darf wegen script bug also in 16 stunden durchgespielt


----------



## MichaelG (4. April 2015)

Bei mir läuft gerade COD AW. Spiele eh nur den relativ kurzen SP und bin gerade nach rund 9 h in der Mission in Bulgarien. Ich sammle aber auch alle Laptops und es ist auch eine Zeit away Keyboard dabei. Hinzu kommt, daß COD immer mal ohne Fehlermeldung einen CTD hinlegt, sodaß ich auch immer wieder am vorangegangenen Checkpoint loslegen muß (die auch teils doof  mitten im Feuergefecht) gelegt wurden. Daher ist es schwierig einzuschätzen, wieviel reale Spielzeit vergangen ist. Die Story ist halt typisch COD aber halt cineastisch. Und AW bekommt allein schon wegen Kevin Spacey einen Bonus.  Auch wenn die Story nicht unbedingt oscarverdächtig ist, scheint mir AW bislang neben Black Ops 1 eines der moderneren COD mit der besseren Story zu sein.

Aber wenn ich damit durch bin hätte ich ein Game auf meiner PoS Liste weniger. Pixle Puzzle Japan hab ich bereits abgeschlossen.


----------



## Enisra (4. April 2015)

ach schön
Cities Skylines ist angekommen, auch mit den Zusatzgebäuden für die welche sich auch für die Retailversion interessieren und ein Bonus mitnehmen

Auch wenn es noch nicht Mannheim nachbauen ist sondern erstmal austesten, aber schön, das Spiel das man als Nachfolger von Sim City 4 erwartet hat


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das irritiert mich^^ Landet man da kurz in einem Retromodus?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. April 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das irritiert mich^^ Landet man da kurz in einem Retromodus?



Ich setz es mal in Spoiler.


Spoiler



Bei einer Nebenquest muss Wilbur verrottete Bücher retten.
Dazu muss er in der Zeit zurückreisen, um die Bücher als sie noch heile waren, vor eindringendem Wasser zu bewahren.
Dabei reist er auch gleich durch die verschiedenen Epochen der Adventuregames.
Das Bild zeigt schon den zweiten Zeitsprung. Es geht dann sogar noch weiter zurück, da ist das Ganze dann nur noch ein Textadventure.
Mit eine der coolsten Nebenquests im Spiel.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. April 2015)

Klingt sehr geil  Wäre ich nicht grottig in Adventures, würd ichs mir zulegen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Genau das ist es, was mich an dem Spiel auch so stört, das man den blöden Dämonen ausweichen soll, oder sie vernichten muss. Bis dahin war das Spiel echt toll, vom ersten Dämon weg hab ich es nicht weiter gespielt.


Ein bisschen vorschnell, nicht?
Wie gesagt kann man die Kämpfe umgehen oder muss zumindest nur dann angreifen wenn man sowieso in einer idealen Position steht. Also ich fühle mich nach nunmehr 3 Spielstunden bestens unterhalten. Die Story gefällt mir und die Atmo wird audiovisuell gut eingefangen. Die Spurensuche ist nachwievor keine denkerische Schwerstarbeit, aber dafür wird man mit sehr schönen Flashbacks und gut geschriebenen Dialogen (Tolle Synchro-Regie übrigens!) belohnt.

Nebenbei ist mir in *Child of Light* ein fast unscheinbarer, aber witziger Bug aufgefallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aurora hatte wohl zwischendurch Zeit ihren Friseur aufzusuchen... Tja, Mädchen halt... ^^


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Klingt sehr geil  Wäre ich nicht grottig in Adventures, würd ichs mir zulegen.



ich weiß nicht, so sonderlich schwer ist es jetzt eigentlich nicht, ich glaube das schwierigste Rätsel war, wo ich ein Item nicht mitgenommen habe, weil ich mich nicht umschauen konnte
Naja, wenn du nicht Teil der Lösung bist, bist du Teil des Kondensats


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. April 2015)

Wo ich gestern schon bei unbefriedigendem Ende war: Habe eben *The Order:1886* durchgespielt.
Das ist ja fast noch schlimmer. Irgendwie fehlt da völlig ein Ende.
Das Spiel an sich ist schon super für Fans von solch stark inszenierten Stories, wie mich.
Aber der Schluss ist mehr als unbefriedigend.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wo ich gestern schon bei unbefriedigendem Ende war: Habe eben *The Order:1886* durchgespielt.
> Das ist ja fast noch schlimmer. Irgendwie fehlt da völlig ein Ende.
> Das Spiel an sich ist schon super für Fans von solch stark inszenierten Stories, wie mich.
> Aber der Schluss ist mehr als unbefriedigend.



Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (5. April 2015)

Life is Strange Episode 2 beendet.

Hat mir wie bereits Episode 1 sehr gut gefallen - ich bin echt schon gespannt, wie sich die ganze Story noch weiterentwickeln wird.
Gibt ja einiges an Möglichkeiten.

Super Spiel!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. April 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> ich bin echt schon gespannt, wie sich die ganze Story noch weiterentwickeln wird.
> Gibt ja einiges an Möglichkeiten.



Dazu hatte ich auch einen kleinen Artikel geschrieben, der sich mit bereits kursierenden Theorien befasst.
Life is Strange: Reh, Tod, Rachel Amber und andere Fan-Theorien - Vorsicht Spoiler!
Leider hat der nicht den Anklang gefunden, den ich mir erhofft hatte.


----------



## MichaelG (5. April 2015)

Soo nach 13 h (darunter auch eine ak-Zeit dabei) ist COD AW im SP auf Söldner durch (ich weiß Weichei). . 1 Punkt weniger auf der PoS. Storytechnisch gehört AW afaik zu den moderneren COD mit einer der besseren Storys (wie BO I).

Mal sehen was ich morgen angehe. Wahrscheinlich mache ich bei FC4 weiter. Bin da ja über 50%. Dann könnte ich nach zig Patches Unity noch einmal eine Chance geben. AC Roque wartet noch genauso wie Black Flag. Wobei ich bei Black Flag mich mit dem Charakter von Edward Kenway schwer tue. Da fehlt mir irgendwie der Zugang. Hab damals bei Sequenz 2 oder wars 3 ? abgebrochen. Werde aber nochmal eine Chance geben, auch wenn ich bei AC kein Pirates erwarte. Und dann die ganzen Indie-Titel. ist halt Mist, wenn die Auswahl soo groß ist. ......


----------



## golani79 (5. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dazu hatte ich auch einen kleinen Artikel geschrieben, der sich mit bereits kursierenden Theorien befasst.
> Life is Strange: Reh, Tod, Rachel Amber und andere Fan-Theorien - Vorsicht Spoiler!
> Leider hat der nicht den Anklang gefunden, den ich mir erhofft hatte.



Hab ich gestern gar nicht gesehen - werd ich mir gleich mal durchlesen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> AC Roque wartet noch genauso wie Black Flag. Wobei ich bei Black Flag mich mit dem Charakter von Edward Kenway schwer tue. Da fehlt mir irgendwie der Zugang. Hab damals bei Sequenz 2 oder wars 3 ? abgebrochen. Werde aber nochmal eine Chance geben, auch wenn ich bei AC kein Pirates erwarte.


Ich weiss ganz genau was du meinst.
"Black Flag" war nicht schlecht, aber für meinen Geschmack war zu wenig AC drin, auch wenn es so aussah. Ich hatte besonders beim maritimen Schwerpunkt immer diese fixe Einbildung Ubisoft hätte sich mit Sid Meier zusammen getan und eine Action-Version seines Wirtschaftssimulationsklassikers gebastelt, worin sich versehentlich ein Paar AC-Zutaten verirrt haben mussten. Und besagter Edward war, wie du schon sagtest, ein schwer zugänglicher Protagonist. Mit Altair, Ezio oder Connor, ach, sogar mit Desmonds konnte ich mich besser identifizieren als mit dem nach Reichtum strebenden Naivling...

Mein nächstes AC wird "Liberation HD" sein, weiss nur nicht wann ich es angehen werde. Momentan laufen bei mir "Child of Light" und "Murdered: Soul Suspect", und wenn ich mit beiden durch bin würde mich danach erstmal "Valiant Hearts" reizen. Also vor Mai wetze ich garantiert keine Assassinen-Klinge. [emoji6]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. April 2015)

So, ich kann jetzt auch noch *Battlefield Hardline* von meiner Liste streichen.
Schließe mich da der Meinung von Max an, die er schon vor ein paar Tagen gepostet hat.
Für einen Multiplayer-Shooter war die Kampagne ganz in Ordnung. 
Schön inszeniert und durch das Polizei-Setting mal was anderes, als immer nur der nächste Krieg.
Die Kampagne von Battlefield 4 habe ich nach nicht mal einer Stunde gelangweilt liegen lassen.
Hier war ich diesmal immerhin motiviert zu sehen, wie die Geschichte ausgeht.
Der Ansatz, dass ich schleichend vorgehen und alle Gegner festnehmen kann, hat mir recht gut gefallen und hat das Ganze ein wenig aufgefrischt.
Mit richtigen story-driven Games, kann Hardline aber natürlich nicht mithalten.
Aber ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich während der rund 7 Stunden nicht unterhalten wurde.


----------



## MichaelG (6. April 2015)

Sooo. Bin angefressen.
Bei knapp 60%  von FC4 und 40 h Spieldauer stürzt das Game in der 2. Longinus Mission dauernd ab. Natürlich liegt der Autosave intelligent nach bzw. mitten während der Missionsannahme. Also Game neu installieren, da bei Check zwar defekte Dateien gemeldet werden aber trotz Befehl zu reparieren Uplay nichts macht.

Dann Unity versucht weiter zu spielen. Hab aber echt kein Bock da das Game aller 30 Min. Neu zu starten weil es einen CTD hinlegt. Daher läuft jetzt AC Roque.

Manchmal frag ich mich echt, ob Ubisoft seine Q&E Abteilung massiv ausgedünnt hat. Das ist nicht mehr normal.

PS: Roque läuft bislang problemfrei. Bin aber auch erst bei 2% und gerade in Davenport.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sooo. Bin angefressen.
> Bei knapp 60%  von FC4 und 40 h Spieldauer stürzt das Game in der 2. Longinus Mission dauernd ab. Natürlich liegt der Autosave intelligent nach bzw. mitten während der Missionsannahme. Also Game neu installieren, da bei Check zwar defekte Dateien gemeldet werden aber trotz Befehl zu reparieren Uplay nichts macht.
> 
> Dann Unity versucht weiter zu spielen. Hab aber echt kein Bock da das Game aller 30 Min. Neu zu starten weil es einen CTD hinlegt. Daher läuft jetzt AC Roque.
> ...



Hm, also Unity lief seit dem letzten Patch problemlos bei mir. Keine Abstürze (mehr), keine 5-Sekunden-Freezes, alles einwandfrei. 
Ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache, dass das Ding übelst verbuggt und *eigentlich* eine Frechheit war.


----------



## MichaelG (6. April 2015)

Oder hat Ubisoft Probleme mit AMD GPUs ?


----------



## Exar-K (7. April 2015)

Ich spiele in letzter Zeit mal wieder Witcher 2. Außerdem bin ich noch mittendrin bei Metro: Last Light und Pillars of Eternity.
Nebenbei wie üblich Dota, CS und Co.


----------



## Shorty484 (7. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, also Unity lief seit dem letzten Patch problemlos bei mir. Keine Abstürze (mehr), keine 5-Sekunden-Freezes, alles einwandfrei.
> Ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache, dass das Ding übelst verbuggt und *eigentlich* eine Frechheit war.



Unity lief bei mir vom ersten Tag an problemlos. Ein einziges Mal ist es bei mir hängen geblieben, also von schweren Bugs keine Spur . Höchstens mal ein schwebender NPC, aber das fällt nicht weiter auf.


----------



## MichaelG (7. April 2015)

Hast Du ein Glück.


----------



## Lukecheater (7. April 2015)

Ich bin neben dem üblichen CS gestern mal bei Dark Souls richtig durchgestartet. Der Boss auf der Brücke ist schon ein fieser Brocken


----------



## djphilzen (7. April 2015)

Ich hole gerade die Bioshock-Serie nach, bin gerade bei Teil 2 kurz vor dem Ende. 
Von AC Unity hab ich ewig nichts gehört, kann man das jz bedenkenlos kaufen?


----------



## MichaelG (7. April 2015)

Bei mir stürzt Unity immer noch regelmäßig ab. Aber vielleicht hilft eine Neuinstallation ala FC4 ? Nach der Neuinstallation von FC4 konnte ich die Longinus-Mission problemlos beenden.


----------



## Bonkic (7. April 2015)

djphilzen schrieb:


> Ich hole gerade die Bioshock-Serie nach, bin gerade bei Teil 2 kurz vor dem Ende.



teil 2 hab ich bis heute nicht gespielt, obwohl es schon seit jahren in meiner steam-bibliothek schlummert.
und irgendwo hab ich auch keine gewaltige lust damit anzufangen. 

verpasse ich was besonderes?


----------



## MichaelG (7. April 2015)

Och ja. Als Big Daddy zu spielen macht irgendwo schon Spaß. Dazu ein Rapture in weniger verfallenem Zustand als in Teil 1.....


----------



## golani79 (7. April 2015)

Bioshock 2 hab ich bei ca. der Hälfte abgebrochen - hat mir im Gegensatz zu Teil 1 gar keinen Spaß gemacht.
Infinite fand ich wieder super.

Keine Ahnung, ob ich mich nochmal an Bioshock 2 ransetze.


----------



## djphilzen (8. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> teil 2 hab ich bis heute nicht gespielt, obwohl es schon seit jahren in meiner steam-bibliothek schlummert.
> und irgendwo hab ich auch keine gewaltige lust damit anzufangen.
> 
> verpasse ich was besonderes?


MichaelG hat's ja schön erwähnt, du spielst hat als Big Daddy. Außerdem kannst du Plasmide und Waffen gleichzeitig einsetzen. 
Ist eigentlich genau wie der erste Teil, verpassen tust du meiner Meinung nach nichts (zum Finale kann ich noch nichts sagen). 
Irgendwie fehlen mir die Auftritte von kranken Typen wie Sander Cohen und seiner Kunstgalerie im ersten Teil, bisher war da noch nichts was in Erinnerung bleibt. 
Und ich vermisse das Jingle vom "Circus of Values" unheimlich doll.


----------



## Exar-K (8. April 2015)

Bioshock 2 ähnelt spielerisch seinem Vorgänger. Verpassen tut man in der Hinsicht also nicht wirklich etwas.
Das Spiel lebt aber von Setting/Atmosphäre und der Geschichte. Lohnt sich mMn durchaus es einmal durchzuspielen.


----------



## Tuetenclown (8. April 2015)

ich fand Bioshock 2 einfach nett als Storyerweiterung zu Teil 1 (also getreu dem Motto: wer 1 toll fand, bekommt mit 2 einfach MEHR Bioshock^^). Außerdem fand ich es sehr viel besser, gleichzeitig Plasmide und Waffen nutzen zu können (linke / rechte Maustaste). Und um zum "als Big Daddy spielen" noch was zu sagen, ohne viel Spoilern zu wollen, die *Big Sister* stellt imho auch nochmal eine kleine Herausforderung dar.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2015)

Gerade *Valiant Hearts* durchgespielt.
Ein tolles und bewegendes Spiel, das eine ernste Thematik im richtigen Tonfall zu präsentieren weiß.
Das Szenario vom 1. Weltkrieg ist noch sehr unverbraucht und durch die zahlreichen historischen Gegestände und Fakten kann man auch sehr viel über die Zeit lernen.
Natürlich endet so ein Spiel nicht mit einem Happy End, sondern präsentiert direkt noch eine bittere Ironie zum Schluss.
Wirklich grandios gemacht.

Gestört hat mich lediglich, dass man häufig stirbt, einfach weil viele Szenen pures Trial and Error sind.
Bei der letzten Szene mit der Ärztin wäre ich fast wahnsinnig geworden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. April 2015)

Nun habe ich auch *Never Alone* durchgespielt.
Ein durchaus hübsches Spiel mit interessanten Einblicken in die Kultur der Inupiat, ein Eskimovolk aus Alaska.
Das Besondere dabei ist sogar, dass die Entwickler selbst Angehörige dieses Volkes sind.

Leider muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich froh bin durch zu sein, denn mit dem Gameplay bin ich bis zum Schluss überhaupt nicht warm geworden.
Das ganze Spiel ist man quasi auf heftigste Weise nur nach dem Trial and Error Prinzip unterwegs.
Zusätzlich macht es einem das Spiel auch noch schwer, wenn der gerade nicht gesteuerte Charakter irgendwelche dummen Aktionen macht und mal gerne in den Tod springt.
Mein Controller hatte heute ordentlich zu leiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (12. April 2015)

Hehe .. ging mir genauso. Ab und hab ich mich schon ziemlich über doofe KI Aktionen geärgert. Schade - bissl mehr Polishing hätte dem Spiel gut getan. Ansonsten wars gameplaymäßig halt auch nichts, was nicht schon einmal da war. 

Aber dennoch schön gemacht finde ich.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. April 2015)

Ich hab mich jetzt mal an *Dark Souls* gemacht. Nach etwas Eingewöhnung ein schönes Spiel. Atm geht mir der scheiß Schmetterling etwas auf die Nüsse.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. April 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt mal an *Dark Souls* gemacht. Nach etwas Eingewöhnung ein schönes Spiel. Atm geht mir der scheiß Schmetterling etwas auf die Nüsse.



Der gehört eigentlich zu den leichtesten Bossen im Spiel^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. April 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt mal an *Dark Souls* gemacht. Nach etwas Eingewöhnung ein schönes Spiel. Atm geht mir der scheiß Schmetterling etwas auf die Nüsse.





LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Der gehört eigentlich zu den leichtesten Bossen im Spiel^^


Feuerbombe > Angriffen ausweichen > drauf hauen, wenn er unten ist. Das ist ne Sache von wenigen Minuten.  

Da gibt es deutlich ekelhaftere Bosse.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. April 2015)

Ich weiß, ich roll trotzdem noch manchmal aus Versehen in die Strahlen rein. Dass der im Vergleich zu dem was noch kommt scheiße leicht ist (auch der Weg dahin), ist mir schon klar.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. April 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Feuerbombe > Angriffen ausweichen > drauf hauen, wenn er unten ist. Das ist ne Sache von wenigen Minuten.


Ich brauchte nicht mal viel draufhauen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hab ich mir ne NPC-Hexe als Hilfe dazu geholt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. April 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich brauchte nicht mal viel draufhauen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hab ich mir ne NPC-Hexe als Hilfe dazu geholt.


Hatte ich nie. ^^ Aber Fakt ist...der Boss ist mitunter der einfachste im gesamten Spiel.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. April 2015)

Ich habe jetzt endlich mal etwas begonnen, das ich schon sehr lange vor mir herschiebe: die *Uncharted*-Reihe.
Hab die ersten vier Kapitel von Teil 1 gespielt und bin ein wenig überrascht, wie hoch der Anteil an Shooter-Passagen ist.
Nathan Drake wird doch gerne als der männliche Lara Croft bezeichnet, aber selbst im Tomb Raider von 2013, wo sich alle über die zu vielen Kämpfe beschweren, war das meiner Meinung nach wesentlich weniger.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. April 2015)

Stimmt schon. Aber diese Art von Deckungsballerei war halt damals noch recht neu. Im dritten Teil gings mir dann auch langsam auf den Keks. Aber die Stärke von Uncharted war für mich auch immer die Story und die Figuren. Drake, Sully, Elena, später Chloe - von den Tomb Raider Nebenfiguren ist mir keiner in Erinnerung geblieben.
Und ja, in Sachen Rätsel war Uncharted auch besser. Nicht was die Zahl an Rätseln angeht, aber der Anspruch war etwas höher.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. April 2015)

Ja, die Story is bislang ganz gut, wenn die ganze Ballerei dazwischen nicht wäre.


----------



## MichaelG (12. April 2015)

Aktuell FC4. Es geht zäh aber langsam vorwärts. 

Wie oft kommt man eigentlich in den Himalaya ? War mit Missionen bislang 4x (1× gleich so ziemlich am Anfang und 3 x bei rund 59% Fortschritt dort. Am Anfang und bei 2 der 3 Missionen habe ich Schneeleoparden erwischt. In der letzten (Blutrubin) nicht. Da liefen keine rum. Es fehlen nur noch genau 2 Felle. Der Rest ist Kyriati Fashionweek.

BTW: FC4 ist noch stellenweise buggy. In der Mission "Spritzen" (Himalaya wo man das Rezept bergen soll) ist das Game mindestens 3 x in einer Art "Schleife" hängengeblieben. D.h. Missionsziel aufgenommen und mit Wingsuit nach unten geflogen. Das Game lädt und unten wartete statt der Auftraggeberin der Sherpa der mir die Mission erneut auf die Nase gedrückt hat. Nach dem Laden kam aber kurz vorher die Meldung, daß der Ubisoft-Server nicht erreichbar wäre (obwohl das Internet funktioniert) und ich zudem den Offlinepart im SP gezockt habe. Komisch. Gut nach dem x.ten mal ist die Mission dann durchgewesen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. April 2015)

Zu Uncharted: Teil 1 ist für mich der schwächste mit viel zu vielen Kämpfen. Einfach durchbeißen und sich auf Uncharted 2 freuen. Ein Meisterwerk.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. April 2015)

Bin mit *Murdered: Soul Suspect* so gut wie durch, denke nur noch ein Spieleabend wird nötig sein um die Credits laufen zu lassen.

Es bleibt bei dem was schon zuvor geschrieben wurde:
Das Spiel lebt hauptsächlich von seiner Story/Atmo plus der hervorragenden Lokalisation. "Geister-Items" aufsammeln um die Hintergründe zum Protagonisten und der Mord-Serie näher zu erläutern, viele Dialoge führen, Spuren "lesen" und ein Paar Dämonen in Rauch verwandeln.

Spielerisch betrachtet reinste Light-Kost, aber spannend. Wer ein sehr storylastiges Spiel mit Mystery-Ambiente sucht, sollte es sich ruhig mal antun.


----------



## Taiwez (13. April 2015)

Heute habe ich mal Zeit für *Mortal Kombat X*, kam am Wochenende für die Playstation 4 an. 

Hat das Spiel noch jemand und zufällig genau dasselbe Problem mit den DLC-Codes für PSN? Habe alle eingegeben, bekomme jedoch nur Fehlermeldungen..


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. April 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Hat das Spiel noch jemand und zufällig genau dasselbe Problem mit den DLC-Codes für PSN? Habe alle eingegeben, bekomme jedoch nur Fehlermeldungen..



Das liegt aller Voraussicht daran, dass das Spiel erst morgen offiziell erscheint. Versuch es also in 24 Stunden nochmal


----------



## Taiwez (13. April 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das liegt aller Voraussicht daran, dass das Spiel erst morgen offiziell erscheint. Versuch es also in 24 Stunden nochmal



Upps, habe ich mich damit jetzt geoutet? 

Kommt das überhaupt für Deutschland offiziell raus? Habe ja eher das Gefühl, das die USK alleine schon beim hören "Mortal.." den Indizierungshammer schwingt..


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. April 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Upps, habe ich mich damit jetzt geoutet?
> 
> Kommt das überhaupt für Deutschland offiziell raus? Habe ja eher das Gefühl, das die USK alleine schon beim hören "Mortal.." den Indizierungshammer schwingt..



Kein Deutschland-Release, nein. Aber am Namen allein liegt das nun wirklich nicht. Die Fatalities sind teilweise echt widerlich ...

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=895191137203952


----------



## Rabowke (13. April 2015)

Nichts, was ich meinem 5 Jahre alten Sohn nicht vor dem Einschlafen zeigen würde ...


----------



## golani79 (13. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nichts, was ich meinem 5 Jahre alten Sohn nicht vor dem Einschlafen zeigen würde ...



Welchem deiner 5 Jahre alten Söhne?


----------



## MichaelG (13. April 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Kein Deutschland-Release, nein. Aber am Namen allein liegt das nun wirklich nicht. Die Fatalities sind teilweise echt widerlich ...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=895191137203952



USK 18 hätte auch gelangt.


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nichts, was ich meinem 5 Jahre alten Sohn nicht vor dem Einschlafen zeigen würde ...



Vielleicht haben die das schon durchgezockt


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> USK 18 hätte auch gelangt.



Ähm nein, weil das mit Jugendschutz nichts mehr zu tun hat.
Stattdessen ist das bereits ein Fall für §131 StGB.


----------



## Chemenu (13. April 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Kein Deutschland-Release, nein. Aber am Namen allein liegt das nun wirklich nicht. Die Fatalities sind teilweise echt widerlich ...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=895191137203952



Sowas ähnliches hab ich gestern Nachmittag gedanklich mit den schnatternden und kichernden Dreckskindern im Kino gemacht. 
Zumindest war ich kurz davor die kleinen Bastarde mit meiner Cola zu übergießen.


----------



## Taiwez (13. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> USK 18 hätte auch gelangt.



Naja, ich hatte nicht wirklich erwartet, das das Spiel hier in Deutschland erscheint und das es direkt bei der USK durchfällt war von Anfang an eigentlich klar, ist ja beim Vorgänger auch so gewesen.

Das MK nun nichts für Zartbesaitete ist, sollte klar sein. Wobei ich ja grade diesen Hang zur Übertreibung immer gut fand. Man sollte halt wissen, worauf man sich einlässt. 

Edit: Als Kontrast dazu spiele ich im Moment noch Child of Light. Ich weiss, ich bin in der Hinsicht ziemlich gegensätzlich, ihr müsstet mal meine Filme-Sammlung sehen, Dumbo zwischen den Hostel-Teilen..


----------



## Sanador (13. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ähm nein, weil das mit Jugendschutz nichts mehr zu tun hat.
> Stattdessen ist das bereits ein Fall für §131 StGB.


Naja, ich würde Spiele wie Mortal Kombat nicht als "Schrift" bezeichnen.


----------



## Fireball8 (13. April 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Kein Deutschland-Release, nein. Aber am Namen allein liegt das nun wirklich nicht. Die Fatalities sind teilweise echt widerlich ...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=895191137203952



Ich frage mich echt immer wieder, wozu das dienen soll...ebenso diese Gore-Filme  
Ach ja, damit die Kids in der Schule zeigen/erzählen können wie hart sie doch sind und dann abends nicht einschlafen und nach Mami und Papi schreien 

Die Moves sehen aber ansonsten schon cool aus  


Ansonsten bin ich weiterhin am Bloodborne zocken...NG+, Chalice Dungeons und die Trophäen jagen, Das ist einfach so ein Spiel, wo selbst ich Trophäen-Muffel die 100% erreichen will  Freue mich auf (hoffentlich kommende) DLCs, die die klasse Lore weiter erzählen oder einfach etwas mehr beleuchten 

MfG Fireball


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. April 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde Spiele wie Mortal Kombat nicht als "Schrift" bezeichnen.



§11 StGB, Abs. 2: "Den Schriften stehen Ton- und Bildträger, Datenspeicher, Abbildungen und  andere Darstellungen in denjenigen Vorschriften gleich, die auf diesen  Absatz verweisen."


----------



## MichaelG (13. April 2015)

Dann stünde ja jeder Horrorfilm wie Saw ebenfalls in Gefahr. Wenns rein nach dem Wortlaut gänge. Aber da ist man ja nur passiver Konsument. Die Logik ist mir echt zu.... Gut, geholt hätte ich mir MK nicht unbedingt. Ist nicht mein Metier. Aber man kanns wie gesagt auch etwas übertreiben mit der Behütung.


----------



## Sanador (13. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> §11 StGB, Abs. 2: "Den Schriften stehen Ton- und Bildträger, Datenspeicher, Abbildungen und  andere Darstellungen in denjenigen Vorschriften gleich, die auf diesen  Absatz verweisen."


Schon klar! Ich wollte mir nur einen Spaß erlauben. 
Ohne die senilen Sesselfurzer von beispielsweise der CSU wäre man vielleicht nicht mehr so, wie soll man sagen...prüde?


----------



## Bonkic (13. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mei, was ein schönes und zugleich trauriges spielchen!


----------



## golani79 (13. April 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Zu Uncharted: Teil 1 ist für mich der schwächste mit viel zu vielen Kämpfen. Einfach durchbeißen und sich auf Uncharted 2 freuen. Ein Meisterwerk.



Teil 2 ist super - bin zwar mit Teil 3 noch nicht ganz durch, aber Uncharted 2 ist mein Favorit bisher.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. April 2015)

Swag-Level: Over 9000!


----------



## Chemenu (14. April 2015)

Googles Pony Express

72/100 beim ersten Versuch. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (14. April 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Googles Pony Express
> 
> 72/100 beim ersten Versuch. ^^
> 
> ...



Nice try ... b00n.

88 / 100.


----------



## Chemenu (14. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nice try ... b00n.
> 
> 88 / 100.



Du spielst das ja auch schon seit 05:47 Uhr...


----------



## Rabowke (14. April 2015)

... von nichts kommt nichts!


----------



## Exar-K (14. April 2015)

Amateure. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. April 2015)

Alle dachten heute steht alles im Zeichen von GTA 5 PC, aber nein, die Welt spielt Google Pony Express.


----------



## Wynn (14. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Alle dachten heute steht alles im Zeichen von GTA 5 PC, aber nein, die Welt spielt Google Pony Express.



Weil sie das auf Arbeit zocken können ^^


----------



## Chemenu (14. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Weil sie das auf Arbeit zocken können ^^



Und weil GTA V ein alter Hut ist. Hab ich schon vor 2 Jahren gespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2015)

Die ganze Spieler-Welt redet über GTA5, und hier werden Highscores in Google-Spielchen verglichen. Komische Welt. ^^


----------



## chbdiablo (14. April 2015)

82


----------



## Rabowke (14. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die ganze Spieler-Welt redet über GTA5, und hier werden Highscores in Google-Spielchen verglichen. Komische Welt. ^^



Was genau soll jetzt ein GTA 5 so toll sein? GTA 5 kann ich auch noch morgen spielen, 'pony express' nicht.


----------



## Tuetenclown (14. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was genau soll jetzt ein GTA 5 so toll sein? GTA 5 kann ich auch noch morgen spielen, 'pony express' nicht.



GTA 5 läuft morgen ja bestimmt auch noch nicht richtig, alle jammern se über die Patches  Ich warte noch ein paar Wochen bis es in meiner Steam-Bib landet. 

Ponyexpress macht imho übriges echt Laune für 3 Min zwischendurch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2015)

*gähn*



So, zurück zu den "echten" Spielen. [emoji6]


----------



## Rabowke (14. April 2015)

Im ersten Versuch? 

Ich glaube nicht, Tim.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Im ersten Versuch?


Hab ich das behauptet? [emoji6] [emoji1]


----------



## Rabowke (14. April 2015)

... darum ging es doch hier aber.

Hat die kleine sauerlandtrine mal wieder nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... darum ging es doch hier aber.
> 
> Hat die kleine sauerlandtrine mal wieder nicht aufgepasst?


Pffff... Denkst du Exar's 95 sind echt?

Ich glaube nicht, Tim.


----------



## Lukecheater (14. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... darum ging es doch hier aber.
> 
> Hat die kleine sauerlandtrine mal wieder nicht aufgepasst?



Gönn es ihm, er will halt kein Kack-Boon sein ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (14. April 2015)

So, der Gargoyle-Boss war echt leicht bei *Dark Souls*. Ich hoffe der Ziegendämon wird heute fallen


----------



## Lukecheater (14. April 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Googles Pony Express
> 
> 72/100 beim ersten Versuch. ^^
> 
> ...



dito^^


----------



## Bonkic (14. April 2015)

*pony express*:

73/100 im ersten. 

unter chrome wär ich aber sicher viiiiel besser gewesen.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. April 2015)

72/100 im ersten, 90 im zweiten. Unter Chrome.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. April 2015)

*Wasteland 2*, nach knapp einer Stunde meinen ersten Ranger zusammengestellt


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. April 2015)

So, *Uncharted* durchgespielt.
Charaktere, Story usw. sind wirklich ganz gut.
Aber wie zuvor schon mal geschrieben, für meinen Geschmack zu viel geballer.
Vor allem mit einigen teils richtig unfairen Stellen.

Uncharted 2 muss jetzt nen Moment warten.
Erstens bis ich mir das Spiel gekauft habe.
Zweitens sollte morgen endlich die Pillars of Eternity CE ankommen. Dann wollte ich damit so richtig loslegen.


----------



## svd (15. April 2015)

Oooh, eine Steilvorlage aus Fürth...

Den Anfang von Kapitel 11 habe ich gehasst, wo du, durch ein Fallgitter, die geschwungene Treppe herunterläufst und erstmal Dutzende Gegner in einer kleinen Arena wegmachen musst.
Und natürlich den Part nach der Filmvorführung, wo dann die Gollums spawnen. 

Puh, 23 Minuten "Resident Evil 6". Ein einziges QTE Fest, gepaart mit haarsträubenden Actionszenen, wo du, wäre es ein B-Movie im TV, freiwillig zum Teleshopping Kanal für Schlager Sammlungen
umschaltetest. Vielleicht tu ich dem Spiel ja Unrecht. Aber der erste Eindruck ist nicht gerade sympathisch.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. April 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Und natürlich den Part nach der Filmvorführung, wo dann die Gollums spawnen.



Die Gollums fand ich sogar noch recht einfach, weil man die easy ohne zu zielen über den Haufen mähen kann.
Schlimm waren immer die Arenen, wo es keine sichere Ecke gibt und die Gegner dich von allen Seiten einkreisen.
Wenn man dann noch so ein Controller-Noob ist, wie ich, dann wirds da haarig.


----------



## chbdiablo (15. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Erstens bis ich es mir besorgt habe.




Okay


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. April 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Vielleicht tu ich dem Spiel ja Unrecht.



Definitiv nein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. April 2015)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Okay



Ich habe nicht an die dreckigen Gedanken der PCG Community gedacht. 
Habe das vorsichtshalber mal umformuliert.


----------



## MichaelG (15. April 2015)

@Matthias: Bei uns mußt Du immer mit allen rechnen.


----------



## Lukecheater (16. April 2015)

Immer noch *Dark Souls*. Macht richtig süchtig, da es zwar schwer zugänglich ist, wenn man aber drin ist einfach alles passt. Wie ein gutes Buch^^. Nachdem ich mich bei dem Schmetterling ziemlich schwer getan hatte war der Gargoyle und die Hydra nach wenigen Versuchen gelegt. Die fand ich deutlich leichter, warum auch immer


----------



## Gast20180705 (16. April 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Immer noch *Dark Souls*. Macht richtig süchtig, da es zwar schwer zugänglich ist, wenn man aber drin ist einfach alles passt. Wie ein gutes Buch^^. Nachdem ich mich bei dem Schmetterling ziemlich schwer getan hatte war der Gargoyle und die Hydra nach wenigen Versuchen gelegt. Die fand ich deutlich leichter, warum auch immer



Los geh mit dem Ziegendämon und seinen beiden Trethupen spielen, damit du nicht übermütig wirst.^^


----------



## Fireball8 (16. April 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Immer noch *Dark Souls*. Macht richtig süchtig, da es zwar schwer zugänglich ist, wenn man aber drin ist einfach alles passt. Wie ein gutes Buch^^. Nachdem ich mich bei dem Schmetterling ziemlich schwer getan hatte war der Gargoyle und die Hydra nach wenigen Versuchen gelegt. Die fand ich deutlich leichter, warum auch immer



Freu' dich auf die Audienz mit den beiden...naja, will keine Namen nennen. Du wirst sie selber kennenlernen und, sagen wir es so, einen riesen Spaß mit ihnen haben


----------



## svd (16. April 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, Herr Leon S. Kennedy. Sie sollten das Steuern jedweglicher Vehikel lieber anderen überlassen.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. April 2015)

Immer noch *Pillars of Eternity* und seit gestern *GTA V*.

Ich muss sagen: GTA V gefällt mir echt gut. Das Spiel vereint die besten Aspekte von klassischen, unkomplizierten Actionspielen, Open World und moderner Präsentation. Über das Spiel selbst kann ich nicht klagen. Die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur funktioniert für eine Konsolenumsetzung auch überraschend gut. Nur die Ingamekarte finde ich etwas unkomfortabel zu bedienen, aber damit kann ich leben. Größtes Problem: Ohne den neuen Nvidia Treiber ruckelt das Spiel wie Sau, der neue Treiber sorgt aber gleichzeitig für sehr unangenehme Mikrofreezes in Assetto Corsa.

Wäre das schön, wenn man einfach ohne Neuinstallation zwischen verschiedenen Treiberversionen hin-und herschalten könnte.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. April 2015)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Los geh mit dem Ziegendämon und seinen beiden Trethupen spielen, damit du nicht übermütig wirst.^^



Den hab ich vor der Hydra erledigt. War ebenfalls relativ leicht.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. April 2015)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Freu' dich auf die Audienz mit den beiden...naja, will keine Namen nennen. Du wirst sie selber kennenlernen und, sagen wir es so, einen riesen Spaß mit ihnen haben



Meinst du die beiden oben im Finsterwurz-Wald? Also bisher machen die keinen Spaß^^


----------



## LOX-TT (17. April 2015)

Battlefront 1 + 2 (als seelische Vorbereitung auf heute Abend   )


----------



## MichaelG (17. April 2015)

Da werde ich wohl heute bei FC4 weiter machen und Tangas jagen (ähm meinte natürlich Thangkas).


----------



## CoDBFgamer (17. April 2015)

GTA V.  
Nachdem die 7 DVDs durch waren konnte es endlich losgehen. Ich sag nur soviel: Es ist einfach nur geil. 
Dafür ändere ich sogar meinen Avatar.


----------



## Fireball8 (17. April 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Meinst du die beiden oben im Finsterwurz-Wald? Also bisher machen die keinen Spaß^^



Puh, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr wie das Gebiet hieß, DS1 ist lange her bei mir  Sollte es vielelicht mal wieder installieren.......
Um mal Namen zu nennen: 



Spoiler



Ornstein und Smaug? 





CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> GTA V.
> Nachdem die 7 DVDs durch waren konnte es endlich losgehen. Ich sag nur soviel: Es ist einfach nur geil.



Und ich MUSS mich noch dagegen sträuben, ansonsten kann ich mich echt gar nicht mehr entscheiden, was ich zocken soll...CS: GO mit den Kumpels, Bloodborne, DS2: Scholar of the First Sin, dann etwa noch GTA V UND nächsten Monat The Witcher 3?!....please, give me more time


----------



## Lukecheater (17. April 2015)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Puh, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr wie das Gebiet hieß, DS1 ist lange her bei mir  Sollte es vielelicht mal wieder installieren.......
> Um mal Namen zu nennen:
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, da bin ich glaub ich noch nicht


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. April 2015)

So, meine CE von Pillars of Eternity ist leider immer noch nicht bei mir eingettroffen, obwohl ich schon letzten Freitag die Versandbestätigung erhalten habe.
Dafür wurde heute *Uncharted 2* geliefert, also werde ich mich am Wochenende damit beschäftigen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2015)

FÜR MICH ZUM SCHOOOOTTEEEEERRRRRR!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireball8 (17. April 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Nee, da bin ich glaub ich noch nicht



Freu' dich drauf..


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dafür wurde heute *Uncharted 2* geliefert, also werde ich mich am Wochenende damit beschäftigen.



Ah, Morrigan ist diesmal dabei.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. April 2015)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Freu' dich drauf..



yey  . Ich versuch mich atm an Sif, welcher glaub ich für meinen Level 31 Charakter noch zu stark ist. Das Design von dem Boss ist aber mal mega gut gelungen


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2015)

Sender Nr. 1 

Frau soll Mann mit einer Pistole die Eier wegschiessen

Sender Nr. 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. April 2015)

Den Klaffdrachen fast im ersten Versuch geschafft...iwie werden die Bosse immer leichter in Dark Souls.^^


----------



## Rabowke (18. April 2015)

Ich vermute einfach, dass du die Mechaniken und die Steuerung von DS einfach verinnerlicht hast ...


----------



## Fireball8 (18. April 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Den Klaffdrachen fast im ersten Versuch geschafft...iwie werden die Bosse immer leichter in Dark Souls.^^



Und dann kam der Übermut...


----------



## HanFred (18. April 2015)

Ach, wie oft ich in den Souls-Spielen Bosse schon im ersten Versuch _fast_ geschafft habe... nur um bei den nächsten fünf Versuchen jeweils noch früher zu scheitern. 
Das setzt sich nun in Bloodborne fort.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ah, Morrigan ist diesmal dabei.



Haha, nice, an einer Stelle gibt es sogar eine Parallele zu Morrigan.
Da sagt Chloe "What do we have here?".
Der erste Satz den Morrigan auch in Origins sagt.


----------



## svd (18. April 2015)

Ja, fantastische Stimme. Leider ist sie in "Diablo 3" viel zu kurz gekommen, hehe.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. April 2015)

Musste erstmal googlen, was Morrigan sein soll.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Musste erstmal googlen, was Morrigan sein soll.


Ich verwechsle wegen des ähnlichen Klangs immer Morrigan mit Kerrigan.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. April 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Musste erstmal googlen, was Morrigan sein soll.



Banause!


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. April 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Den Klaffdrachen fast im ersten Versuch geschafft...iwie werden die Bosse immer leichter in Dark Souls.^^


Der Klaffdrache ist auch gar nicht so schwer. Mal sind die Bosse schwer und furchtbar, mal ein wenig leichter. Freu dich aber schonmal auf Blight Town und den nächsten dortigen Boss. 

Edit: Ich bin immernoch bei Pillows of Eternity. Musste leider komplett neu anfangen. Dazu hätte ich mal eine Frage...haben die NPCs, deren Namen gelb untermalt sind, eine Funktion (z.B. Geheimnisse, Quests), abgesehen davon, dass ich NSA-Seelenseelen betreiben kann? Ich hab so viele schon durch geguckt, aber bisher haben die scheinbar keinerlei praktischen Nutzen.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. April 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der Klaffdrache ist auch gar nicht so schwer. Mal sind die Bosse schwer und furchtbar, mal ein wenig leichter. Freu dich aber schonmal auf Blight Town und den nächsten dortigen Boss.
> 
> Edit: Ich bin immernoch bei *Pillows of Eternity*. Musste leider komplett neu anfangen. Dazu hätte ich mal eine Frage...haben die NPCs, deren Namen gelb untermalt sind, eine Funktion (z.B. Geheimnisse, Quests), abgesehen davon, dass ich NSA-Seelenseelen betreiben kann? Ich hab so viele schon durch geguckt, aber bisher haben die scheinbar keinerlei praktischen Nutzen.




Pillars..."_Säulen der Ewigkeit_", nicht "_Kissen der Ewigkeit_"!  

Die goldenen NPCs kannst Du gameplaytechnisch getrost ignorieren, das sind einfach nur bestimmte Backer, die im Spiel verewigt wurden. 
Ich persönlich lese mir die Geschichten gerne durch, da manche recht nett geschrieben sind - sie haben aber null spielerische Relevanz.


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Pillars..."_Säulen der Ewigkeit_", nicht "_Kissen der Ewigkeit_"!
> 
> Die goldenen NPCs kannst Du gameplaytechnisch getrost ignorieren, das sind einfach nur bestimmte Backer, die im Spiel verewigt wurden.
> Ich persönlich lese mir die Geschichten gerne durch, da manche recht nett geschrieben sind - sie haben aber null spielerische Relevanz.



naja, wenn das Spiel eher einschläfernd ist, könnte das auch hinkommen
oder Morgens möchte man auch im Kissen der Ewigkeit weiter liegen bleiben


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Pillars..."_Säulen der Ewigkeit_", nicht "_Kissen der Ewigkeit_"!
> 
> Die goldenen NPCs kannst Du gameplaytechnisch getrost ignorieren, das sind einfach nur bestimmte Backer, die im Spiel verewigt wurden.
> Ich persönlich lese mir die Geschichten gerne durch, da manche recht nett geschrieben sind - sie haben aber null spielerische Relevanz.


Der Fehler ist Absicht.  

Aber danke für die Info.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. April 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der Klaffdrache ist auch gar nicht so schwer. Mal sind die Bosse schwer und furchtbar, mal ein wenig leichter. Freu dich aber schonmal auf Blight Town und den nächsten dortigen Boss.



Wird vermutlich auch von jedem Spieler immer anders wahrgenommen, da ja jeder anders ausgerüstet in so einen Kampf geht und besser oder schlechter in dem Spiel ist. Ich kenns auch von Freunden, die meinten, dass es immer wieder vorkommt, dass man selber Bosse die allgemein als eher leicht angesehen werden Probleme machen und andere wo allgemein gesagt wird die seien recht schwer tu man sich plötzlich relativ leicht.
Aber dann bin ich mal gespannt was mich in Blight Town erwarten wird


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. April 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wird vermutlich auch von jedem Spieler immer anders wahrgenommen, da ja jeder anders ausgerüstet in so einen Kampf geht und besser oder schlechter in dem Spiel ist. Ich kenns auch von Freunden, die meinten, dass es immer wieder vorkommt, dass man selber Bosse die allgemein als eher leicht angesehen werden Probleme machen und andere wo allgemein gesagt wird die seien recht schwer tu man sich plötzlich relativ leicht.
> Aber dann bin ich mal gespannt was mich in Blight Town erwarten wird


Exakt so ist es auch. Kann ich nur bestätigen. Der Klaffdrache aber hat generell ein sehr simples Move-Set. Ich hatte bisher in keinem einzigen Durchgang Probleme mit dem. Anders sieht es z.B. mit Sif aus. Das Tierchen ist echt flink und als Ritter in schwerer Rüstung hatte ich da schon Probleme, um hinterher zu kommen. Im letzten Durchgang vor einer Woche war das Vieh ne Sache von 2 Minuten, aufgrund meiner leichten Rüstung und nem ordentlichen Großschwert.


----------



## Lukecheater (19. April 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Exakt so ist es auch. Kann ich nur bestätigen. Der Klaffdrache aber hat generell ein sehr simples Move-Set. Ich hatte bisher in keinem einzigen Durchgang Probleme mit dem. Anders sieht es z.B. mit Sif aus. Das Tierchen ist echt flink und als Ritter in schwerer Rüstung hatte ich da schon Probleme, um hinterher zu kommen. Im letzten Durchgang vor einer Woche war das Vieh ne Sache von 2 Minuten, aufgrund meiner leichten Rüstung und nem ordentlichen Großschwert.



An Sif hatte ich mich jetzt auch schon ein paar mal versucht, aber da bin ich mit Level 36 und Drachenschwert wohl noch zu schwach dafür. Ein Drittel oder so von seinem Lebensbalken gingen weg, aber dann waren meistens die Flakons alle o.ä. . Davon abgesehen muss ich aber sagen: Eines der schönsten Bossdesigns, die ich spieleübergreifend bisher gesehen hab.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. April 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> An Sif hatte ich mich jetzt auch schon ein paar mal versucht, aber da bin ich mit Level 36 und Drachenschwert wohl noch zu schwach dafür. Ein Drittel oder so von seinem Lebensbalken gingen weg, aber dann waren meistens die Flakons alle o.ä. . Davon abgesehen muss ich aber sagen: Eines der schönsten Bossdesigns, die ich spieleübergreifend bisher gesehen hab.


Ich hab nicht einen einzigen Flakon gebraucht. Den Boss kann man schon relativ früh erledigen. Vorausgesetzt, man kommt an den Idioten vorher vorbei. ^^


----------



## Flameheart (19. April 2015)

Dragon Age? oder über was sprecht ihr da?  

Ich wurde mit dem Spiel einfach nicht warm, kam mir vor wie ein mittelmäßiges mmorgp.

Werde jetzt bisschen Batman Arkham City spielen bis mein Gta 5gb Patch fertig ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2015)

Nach vielen Action- und Adventure-Titeln muss ich mal wieder richtig Gas geben, und daher hab ich mir vor kurzem und für nen schlappen Euro *Insane 2* geholt. Fand den Erstling seinerzeit top, ein sehr guter Offroad-Racer mit vielen Spielmodi und sehr hartnäckiger Gegner-KI. 

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen bei Teil 2: Kein schönes Schadensmodell wie früher. Damals konnte man seine Karre noch richtig zerlegen lassen, hier gibt es nur oberflächliche Schäden.


----------



## Flameheart (19. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nach vielen Action- und Adventure-Titeln muss ich mal wieder richtig Gas geben, und daher hab ich mir vor kurzem und für nen schlappen Euro *Insane 2* geholt. Fand den Erstling seinerzeit top, ein sehr guter Offroad-Racer mit vielen Spielmodi und sehr hartnäckiger Gegner-KI.
> 
> Einziger Wehrmutstropfen bei Teil 2: Kein schönes Schadensmodell wie früher. Damals konnte man seine Karre noch richtig zerlegen lassen, hier gibt es nur oberflächliche Schäden.



sieht ganz ok aus, falls du Dirt Showdown nocht nicht gespielt hast, empfehle ich dir das mein Lieblings Funracer der letzten 10 Jahre


----------



## Lukecheater (19. April 2015)

Flameheart schrieb:


> Dragon Age? oder über was sprecht ihr da?



Dark Souls


----------



## Flameheart (19. April 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Dark Souls



bin ich zu schlecht für oder zu ungeduldig  aber awesome game


----------



## Gast20180705 (19. April 2015)

Ahh verlass dich nicht auf das Drachenschwert schon in Blighttown kannste das wegwerfen.


----------



## Amosh (19. April 2015)

Ich hab momentan unglaublich Spaß an Mortal Kombat X. Eigentlich sind Beat 'em Ups nicht mein Genre, aber das Spiel hat's mir doch angetan.  Für viel mehr als Button-Mashing reichts bei mir aber dann doch nicht, ich vergeige Kombos relativ oft. ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (19. April 2015)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Ahh verlass dich nicht auf das Drachenschwert schon in Blighttown kannste das wegwerfen.



Ist mir auch schon zu Ohren gekommen, dass man das schnell vergessen kann. Was ist denn ein gutes Schwert für Krieger zu dem Zeitpunkt? Der eine Händler verkauft ja das Kristallschwert, aber das kann man ja anscheinend nicht reparieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. April 2015)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Ahh verlass dich nicht auf das Drachenschwert schon in Blighttown kannste das wegwerfen.


Nicht unbedingt. Ich hab das Schwert ewig gehabt und es frühestens kurz vor den Four Kings, die ich als letztes vor Gwyn gemacht habe, ausgewechselt.


----------



## Gast20180705 (19. April 2015)

Naja das Schwert skaliert ja nicht mit den Attributen, wodurch die meisten normal aufgewerteten Waffen eine bessere Skalierung haben ab ca. Lvl 40 rum.

Persönlich verwende ich am liebsten das einfache Langschwert, das der Krieger als Startwaffe hat, da es ein schön vielseitiges Moveset hat.  Dann mag ich noch Balder-Seitenschwert und den Panzerbrecher, aber die sind etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Dann viel später ist das Silberritterschwert noch eine schöne Waffe, aber auch nicht unbedingt jedermanns Geschmack.


----------



## Lukecheater (19. April 2015)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Naja das Schwert skaliert ja nicht mit den Attributen, wodurch die meisten normal aufgewerteten Waffen eine bessere Skalierung haben ab ca. Lvl 40 rum.
> 
> Persönlich verwende ich am liebsten das einfache Langschwert, das der Krieger als Startwaffe hat, da es ein schön vielseitiges Moveset hat.  Dann mag ich noch Balder-Seitenschwert und den Panzerbrecher, aber die sind etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Dann viel später ist das Silberritterschwert noch eine schöne Waffe, aber auch nicht unbedingt jedermanns Geschmack.



Das mit dem Skalieren habe ich auch schon gelesen, aber da hab ich mich auch gefragt wie man das merkt. Einfach ausprobieren? Dann versuch ich bei der nächsten Session mal nochmal mein Langschwert+5


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. April 2015)

Wollt ihr nicht nen Dark Souls Diskussions-Thread aufmachen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2015)

Klammere ich das nicht vorhandene Schadensmodell mal bewusst aus, ist *Insane 2* ein riesengroßer Renn-Spaß.
Checkpoints abklappern, Container-Punkte sammeln, dem Lichtkegel eines Helicopters nachjagen, Capture-the-Flag auf Rädern spielen, dazu viele unterschiedliche Areal-Themen und massig viele Meisterschaften... Abwechslung pur. Und das in einer ordentlichen Präsentation und mit erwartungsgemäß dröhnend-lautem Sound. Dafür dass das Sequel in Russland (!) entwickelt wurde, läuft es außerordentlich geschmeidig und bugfrei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (19. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wollt ihr nicht nen Dark Souls Diskussions-Thread aufmachen?




Meiner Bitte nach einem eigenen Star Trek Thread zum Auslagern ewig langer Offtopic Diskussionen in Threads wo es noch nichtmal thematisch reinpasst wird auch nie nachgekommen. Von daher: Nö


----------



## Chemenu (20. April 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Meiner Bitte nach einem eigenen Star Trek Thread zum Auslagern ewig langer Offtopic Diskussionen in Threads wo es noch nichtmal thematisch reinpasst wird auch nie nachgekommen. Von daher: Nö


Weil Star Trek zum Allgemeinwissen gehört.


----------



## Rabowke (20. April 2015)

Wobei der Hinweis bzgl. Auslagern schon nicht verkehrt ist ... haben wir hier keinen DS 1/2 Sammelthread? Falls nicht, einen erstellen und dort austauschen. 

Ich spiel im Moment GTA 5. Ich hab es damals auf der 360 bis zum 2. Raub gespielt, jetzt bin ich endlich weiter und betrete damit 'Neuland'.


----------



## McDrake (20. April 2015)

Ich will eigentlich POE spielen.
Wollte allerdings das Spiel neu installieren, weils Probleme beim patchen gab.
Nur funzt die GOG-Datei bei mir nicht. Weder mit dem Downloader, noch manuell.
Integritätscheck sagt, dass eine Datei fehlerhaft sei.

Hab mal den Support angeschrieben.

:/


// oops

wollte grad nachmals mit dem Downloader einen Versuch wagen und dann wurde keine Datei runtergeladen.
Jetzt nochmals und die Installation läuft.


----------



## Lukecheater (20. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei der Hinweis bzgl. Auslagern schon nicht verkehrt ist ... haben wir hier keinen DS 1/2 Sammelthread? Falls nicht, einen erstellen und dort austauschen.



Naja, ich hab mir die letzten zwei Seiten mal angeschaut und das war imho voll im Rahmen. Da hab ich schon ganz andere Offtopic-Auswüchse erlebt *hust*Star Trek*hust*. Ein großer Teil der letzten Beiträge war auch Pillars of Eternity. Wurde vllt subjektiv als viel Offtopic empfunden, weil ein paar Beiträge hintereinander Dark Souls zum Thema hatten, aber eigentlich ist da alles gesagt. Ich wüsste nicht wofür sich da ein eigener Thread für mich lohnen würde.


----------



## MichaelG (20. April 2015)

Aktuell läuft bei mir noch FC4 parallel zu AC Unity. Gestern mal wieder Unity gezockt. Keine Abstürze. Aber ich verstehe Ubisoft trotzdem nicht: Kein Hinweis, daß es keinen Sinn macht in Sequenz 3 schon die Kriminalfälle zu lösen sondern erst wenn man die Schloßknackerfähigkeit auf 100% ausgerüstet hat. Ich löse erst einmal 3-4 Stück problemlos und gerate dann an 2 Fälle wo ich mir ehrlich gesagt an den Kopf greife. Den einen kann ich von Anfang an noch nicht lösen, da das Opfer hinter einer Tür liegt, die mit einem Level 3-Schloß abgesichert ist (Freischaltung erst ab Sequenz 9). Das lasse ich mir ja noch eingehen, weil der Fall da noch nicht gestartet war. 

Aber der 2. Fall war irre. Der hieß glaube ich Leichenpolitik oder so ähnlich. Ich sammle alle Beweise an 6 von 7 Orten ein. Der letzte Ort wird aber ums verrecken nicht freigeschaltet (trotzdem die restlichen Orte auf 100% waren). Durch Googlen hab ich dann den 7. Ort herausgefunden und bin dann selbst dort hin. Dort auf einmal aha neues Suchgebiet wird freigeschalten (wieso nicht gleich ?). Ich finde dort 3 von 4 Indizien und suche mich nach Nr. 4 dumm und dämlich. Bis ich irgendwann mal mitbekomme, daß sich Indiz 4 taddaa - wie sollte es auch anders sein ? - in einer Kiste mit Level 3 Schloß befindet. Hier hätte Unity noch ordentlich Feinschliff benötigt.

Ansonsten nervt in Sequenz 3!! immer noch der Tutorial-Wahn. Und der Reflexschuß nervt auch. Zudem hab ich noch keine Phantomklingen (wann gibts die eigentlich?) obwohl ich die Armschützer dafür habe. Die versteckte Klinge kann ich auch nicht separat anwählen. Aber Grafik und Atmosphäre sind top! Keine Frage.


----------



## djphilzen (20. April 2015)

Ich trau mich immernoch nicht, mein gutes Geld für Ac Unity auszugeben... :/


----------



## MichaelG (20. April 2015)

Naja es läuft deutlichst besser als zum Release. Allerdings gibts immer noch kleinere Bugs oder besser gesagt oben genannte Schnitzer im Leveldesign. Ansonsten ist die Atmosphäre wie gesagt top. Auch der Charakter von Arno paßt.

Auch daß man überlegen muß mit wem man sich anlegt ist sehr gut gelöst. Man ist nicht mehr der Über-Assassine der mal eben 20 Soldaten der Reihe nach umlegt.


----------



## djphilzen (20. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja es läuft deutlichst besser als zum Release. Allerdings gibts immer noch kleinere Bugs oder besser gesagt oben genannte Schnitzer im Leveldesign. Ansonsten ist die Atmosphäre wie gesagt top. Auch der Charakter von Arno paßt.
> 
> Auch daß man überlegen muß mit wem man sich anlegt ist sehr gut gelöst. Man ist nicht mehr der Über-Assassine der mal eben 20 Soldaten der Reihe nach umlegt.


Klingt auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt. Bin jetzt gerade mit *Bioshock Infinite* durch und brauche dann ein neues Game.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. April 2015)

Nach Uncharted 2 steht dann demnächst Pillars of Eternity auf dem Plan.
Ausgestattet bin ich jetzt richtig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (21. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nach Uncharted 2 steht dann demnächst Pillars of Eternity auf dem Plan.
> Ausgestattet bin ich jetzt richtig:



DAS nenne ich mal eine CE.
Hab damals leider nur 25$ gespendet. Das reichte nur für das Game und 2 DLCs.


----------



## McDrake (21. April 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich will eigentlich POE spielen.
> Wollte allerdings das Spiel neu installieren, weils Probleme beim patchen gab.
> Nur funzt die GOG-Datei bei mir nicht. Weder mit dem Downloader, noch manuell.
> Integritätscheck sagt, dass eine Datei fehlerhaft sei.
> ...




Nachtrag zum Support:

Der funktioniert bei GOG tadellos in Deutsch.
Zwar dauerte es ein paar Stunden, bis eine Antwort kam, aber die war auf die Sache bezogen und
persönlich.

Sehr gut!


----------



## Taiwez (21. April 2015)

Bin im Moment wieder richtig im *Mortal Kombat X*-Fieber. Der neue Teil ist super gelungen, so langsam aber sicher gewöhnt man sich an die Laufmechanik und auch erste Erfolgserlebnisse durch längere Combos stellen sich ein, so mag ich das. War nur umständlich, das Ganze auf meiner PS4 richtig zum Laufen zu bekommen, da ich die Ösi-Version gekauft habe und die Codes von dieser natürlich nicht mit einem deutschen PSN-Konto verknüpft werden konnte. Musste dann einen österreichischen Acc anlegen, um nun alle Features nutzen zu können, wenn ich auf diesem nun angemeldet bleibe, kann ich die Inhalte auch auf meinem deutschen Account nutzen, das ist ja mal sowas von umständlich gewesen..

Ich verstehe vor allem die Logik dahinter nicht, schließlich kann ich auch über den deutschen Account online spielen, weiss der Henker warum die Jungs von PSN dann nicht erlauben, die eigenen Codes auch im deutschen Shop aktivieren zu können..


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. April 2015)

Ich würde so gerne mal Crusader Kings 2 spielen, aber mir gelingt es einfach nicht, mich festzubeißen. Die Menüs, die Grafik, die vollkommene Hilfslosigkeit zu Beginn - nach spätestens fünf Minuten nehme ich jedes Mal schreiend Reißaus ... ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. April 2015)

Gerade läuft der Abspann von *Uncharted 2*.
Ich bin noch total voll mit Adrenalin vom Endboss-Kampf. Auf Hard war das ne echte Nuss.

Großartiges Spiel, dass sich im Vergleich zum Vorgänger noch steigern konnte.
Nur irgendwie kommt Nate nie zum Zug. All seine Schätze muss er immer zerstören.
Frage mich, wie er noch seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreitet.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. April 2015)

Immer noch *Wasteland 2* nachdem ich endlich die Zitadelle betreten durfte, hab ich mich erst einmal mehr den Nebenaufgaben gewidmet, aber erst nachdem ich besagte Zitadelle in die Luft gejagt hab 
Eins was mir sauer aufgestoßen ist, dass man beim Besuch einer Dirne keine "Erfahrungspunkte" sammelt, sondern nur Geschlechtskrankheiten


----------



## Wynn (21. April 2015)

GTA Online auch wenn ich atm erstmal versuch das Gameplay zu Luft,Land und Wasser zu meistern ^^


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (22. April 2015)

Nachdem ich gestern die Platin-Trophäe in Bloodborne geholt habe, widme ich mich jetzt wohl mal den PS Plus-Spielen im April 2015 zu. Und ein wenig Zeit in Destiny werde ich wohl auch investieren, bald kommt ja Expansion Pack 2. Dafür muss mein Jäger gerüstet sein.


----------



## golani79 (22. April 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich würde so gerne mal Crusader Kings 2 spielen, aber mir gelingt es einfach nicht, mich festzubeißen. Die Menüs, die Grafik, die vollkommene Hilfslosigkeit zu Beginn - nach spätestens fünf Minuten nehme ich jedes Mal schreiend Reißaus ... ^^



Oh ja, ist nicht leicht reinzukommen und kann einen schon mal überwältigen das Spiel 
Hab zwar auch noch nicht so viel gespielt, einfach weil mir teilweise die Zeit daführ fehlt, aber die Videoreihe hier gibt ganz gute Tipps für den Anfang.
Vielleicht hilft dir das ein wenig dabei, den Einstig doch noch zu finden - ist nämlich ein super Spiel, wenn man die Zeit hat und sich erst ein wenig auskennt.

Ist ne Let´s Play Serie - aber der erklärt die versch. Mechaniken eigentlich ziemlich gut:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-IPWc44CMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. April 2015)

Danke!
Ich hab jetzt doch mal ein paar Stunden investiert - hab das Tutorial mit León weiter gespielt. Und ja, so langsam verstehe ich den Reiz! Bin gerade dabei, die Ungläubigen aus Spanien zu vertreiben und Jerusalem habe ich auch schon befreit. Allerdings ist das nur ein paar Jahre später schon wieder verloren gegangen. Aber macht Spaß!


----------



## Enisra (23. April 2015)

Finaly
Cities Skylines ist nun auch endlich platiniert, nachdem die letzten 2, zufriedene Stadt und Gefährliches Plaster am längsten "genervt haben"
Die Kriminalität hoch halten ist zwar mit einer speziellen Stadt nicht so schwer, außer ihr geht es zu gut oder Pleite, aber alle Glücklich machen ist nervig, besonders wenn irgendwie die Anzeige zwar Grün anzeigt, aber trotzdem der Pfeil bei 77% feshängt 
und dann plopt es unvermittelt bei so ziemlich 100h auf :3

Ich habe die Stadt auch mal hochgeladen
Steam Workshop :: Enibach


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2015)

Enibach ... so selbstverliebt muss man erstmal sein!  

Aber schöne Stadt Eni ...


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. April 2015)

Tolle Stadt! Ich könnte das nicht ...


----------



## Enisra (23. April 2015)

nja, mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen 
Und eigentlich nehme ist meistens den Vorgegeben Namen, aber da das auch für ein anderes Projekt hochgeladen ist, dachte ich: ah, der Name sollte schon so auf mich bezogen sein


----------



## Spassbremse (23. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Enibach ... so selbstverliebt muss man erstmal sein!



Ach komm, das ist doch nix gegenüber Sheldonopolis.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. April 2015)

Sagt mal...hat noch jemand Performanceprobleme in Pillars of Eternity? Bei Zauber mit Schockschaden bricht die Framerate massiv ein und grad im Gebiet "Ulmenküste" ebenfalls. Höchstens 30fps. Aber nur dort. Seltsam. :o


----------



## Tuetenclown (24. April 2015)

gestern mal *Plants vs. Zombies: Garden Warfare* angezockt mit nem Kumpel (durch das HumbleBundle). Also für zwischendurch mal ein bisschen ballern und entspannen reicht es ja, aber haben sich die Entwickler da nicht ein bisschen zu sehr TF2 als Vorbild genommen?   Außerdem ist das Ganze schon extrem kindlich gemacht finde ich, mal ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die Charaktermodelle nicht ansatzweise so "schön" sind, wie im 2D Tower Defense...


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. April 2015)

Oh Gott, was bin ich froh, dass ich Crusader Kings 2 doch endlich mal eine Chance gegeben habe; das macht absolut süchtig! 

Hab nun eine neue Partie mit dem Grafen von Nürnberg () angefangen und mittlerweile so um die 100 Jahre mit ihm und seinen Nachfahren verbracht. In dieser Zeit habe ich:
- Etliche Rebellionen gegen meinen Lehnsherren niedergeschlagen (na gut, dabei geholfen, sie niederzuschlagen - das eigene Heer ist einfach viel zu klein)
- Mit der Frau meines dritten Sohnes geschlafen und mehrere Bastarde gezeugt
- Ein Attentat auf mein Leben überlebt, das mein dritter Sohn in Auftrag gegeben hat, nachdem er von meiner Affäre mit seiner Ehefrau erfahren hat
- Als Erbe meines lüsternen Grafen ERNEUT mit der gleichen Frau geschlafen - nunmehr also meine Schwägerin. Was für ein Weibsbild!
- Die wolllüstige Geliebte schließlich auf Bitten meines Bruders ins Gefängnis geworfen als gerechte Strafe für ihren Ehebruch (!)
- Endlich den Sprung in die Ratsversammlung des Königs geschafft (als Verwalter)
- Diverse kindliche Thronfolger in ihren Krippen erstechen lassen

Das Fazit ist klar: Geniales Spiel! 

Mal schauen, ob ich irgendwann auch noch mal mein Einflussgebiet ausdehnen kann. Bislang ist meine Dynastie auf die Provinz Nürnberg beschränkt - um andere Ländereien zu annektieren, fehlt mir die entsprechend große Armee und mein Lehnsherr weigert sich beharrlich, mir den Herzogstitel von Bayern zu geben. Das Schwein!


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

Sei froh, daß Du kein Sachse bist. Die haben in der Historie regelmäßig eine auf den Deckel bekommen. Mit Schweden verbündet, vom Preußen eine verkachelt bekommen, mit Napoleon verbündet Baden gegangen u.s.w. Die Historie von Sachsen ist diesbezüglich echt unlustig.


----------



## Wynn (24. April 2015)

Kinofilme in GTA Online sind Weird Shit



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shorty484 (25. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sei froh, daß Du kein Sachse bist. Die haben in der Historie regelmäßig eine auf den Deckel bekommen. Mit Schweden verbündet, vom Preußen eine verkachelt bekommen, mit Napoleon verbündet Baden gegangen u.s.w. Die Historie von Sachsen ist diesbezüglich echt unlustig.


Dafür sind wir Sachsen umso lustiger drauf 

Und zum Thread: Ich spiele gerade fleißig "Windows-neu-installieren", gratis und stundenlanger Spielspaß


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Kinofilme in GTA Online sind Weird Shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ja. Den Cartoon hab ich allerdings nicht zu Ende geguckt, war mir zu unlustig. Bizarr ist auch der französische Kunstfilm Capolavoro ... ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. April 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bizarr ist auch der französische Kunstfilm Capolavoro ... ^^



Den hab ich auch gerade gesehen.
Sehr verstörend das Ganze.


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Oh ja. Den Cartoon hab ich allerdings nicht zu Ende geguckt, war mir zu unlustig. Bizarr ist auch der französische Kunstfilm Capolavoro ... ^^





Spoiler



Es beginnt damit der Roboter trifft seine Kollegen auf der Arbeit die gerade Sarkasmus produzieren und sich über ihn lustig machen weil er nicht normal wär und der Liebling vom Chef wär und klauen ihm das Bild wo man seine Liebste sieht. Dann kommt eine Szene wo der Menschliche Chef in ruft. Der Chef hat Jabba the Hut ausmasse und der Roboter muss ihm die Arschhaare rasieren und massieren. Dabei heult der Chef und sagt zum Roboter das er dem Chef sagen soll wie sehr der Arschhaar Rasier Roboter ihn liebt das hören die anderen natürlich. Auf dem Rückweg nachhause will wird er von ein paar Machos vor ner Disco angemacht er wär kein Mann er wär nur ein Schwuler Arschhaar Rasier Bot als der Roboter sagt er währ nicht schwul sieht man ein paar Schwule Roboter in Leder und deren Schwulen Radar zeigt auf ihn. Dann sieht man ihn zuhause an der Konsole allein ein zwei Spieler spiel spielen. Rückblick in seine Teenanger Zeit wo er noch mit einer Freundin spielte. Dann wird er aus den Tagtraum gerissen durch laute sexgeräusche. Er geht die Treppe hoch und dort sieht er seine Freundin aus Teenager Zeit sie meint ich betrüge dich nicht ich bin halt ein Freuden Droide ich könnte dich nicht lieben oder heiraten weil ein Roboter/Mensch mir nicht genug ist. Die Zwei Männer sagen was das einen Rückblick in seine Kindheit auslöst wo er mit seiner Schwester Doktorspiele spielt dabei erwischt das Kindermädchen ihn und reisst seiner Schwester den Kopf vom Rumpf weil er sie verdorben hätte. Der Traum endet und in der Gegenwart sieht man wie er seine Freundin die Freuden Drodin den Kopf vom Rumpf trennt  und flieht mit Kopf zu seinem Freund weil er hofft er kann sie wieder reparieren. Dort sieht er wie sein Freund demontiert wurde weil ein neues Modell gibt. Der Mensch sagt es war nur ein wertloser alter Roboter und kickt den Kopf von seinem Freund richtung dem Roboter. Der Roboter schreit den Menschen an "Er war mein einziger Freund auf der Welt und zerfleischt den Menschen. Plötzlich schlägt das Überwachungssystem an "Roboter tötet Mensch - Roboter tötet Mensch" Er flieht mit den Kopf von seinem Freund und seiner Freundin vor einer Armee von Militärroboter die ihnen umbringen sollen. In Slowmotion sieht man wie die Kugeln ihn die Köpfe entreissen und sie auf den Boden fallen. Nix mehr zu verlieren rastet er völlig aus und rast Richtung der Armee. Dann kommt ein Schriftzug "ein paar jahre später" alle Menschen und Roboter wurden von dem Roboter ausgelöscht (man sieht er hat viele Kampfspuren) er hat alle Einzelteile für seine Freundin zusammen und bootet sie neu Sie sagt "Silbermünzen einwerfen" und nix mehr aber er ist glücklich.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. April 2015)

Bin immer noch mit *GTA 5* beschäftigt und hab gerade die Folter-Mission gespielt. Hm, keine Ahnung, was ich davon halten soll. Gerade in der Mission fehlt die typische Rockstar-Ironie, aber vielleicht ist das ja Absicht? Auf jeden Fall kam die Szene ziemlich realistisch und hart rüber. Über eine Option, die Mission/Szene zu überspringen hätte ich mich gefreut.


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. April 2015)

*Crusader Kings 2: A Game of Thrones Mod*
Au wei, was ein Spaß! Habe als Tywinn Lannister erst einmal den verrückten König auf dem Eisernen Thron ermordet. Unter Führung von Prinz und nunmehr König Rhaegar habe ich sodann die Rebellion von Robert Baratheon niedergeschlagen und mich gegen eine Invasion Theon Greyjoys verteidigt. Meine Tochter Cersei heiratet in Kürze Robb Stark und ich habe mich mit meinem Erben Tyrion ausgesöhnt. Der Zwerg ist übrigens Lady Margery Tyrell versprochen! Einfach herrlich


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2015)

5 Stunden sind bereits in *Insane 2 *geflossen, und ich habe gerade mal 27% aller Rennen geschafft. Und, hey, schon lange keinen so spaßigen und abwechslungsreichen Arcarde-Racer wie diesen gespielt. Dabei bin ich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie *Trackmania* für so gut wie keine Rennspiele zu begeistern.


----------



## Chemenu (27. April 2015)

Gerade mal wieder *Red Dead Redemption* weitergespielt. Mein letzer Spielstand war 3,5 Jahre alt. 
Immer noch großartig das Spiel. Auch die Grafik ist trotz Last-Gen noch sehr stimmig.


----------



## Sanador (28. April 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Gerade mal wieder *Red Dead Redemption* weitergespielt. Mein letzer Spielstand war 3,5 Jahre alt.
> Immer noch großartig das Spiel. Auch die Grafik ist trotz Last-Gen noch sehr stimmig.


Aber auch nur die Xbox-Version!
Ich hab die Playstation-Variante und die ist ja eine Unverschämtheit...mal schauen, wann die Remastered Editionen von Rockstars Spielen kommen.
Denn ab dem Tischtennisspiel nutzen sie ja bei allen ihren Titeln die hauseigene Engine.
Und wer weiß, auf Grund der hohen Nachfrage von GTA 5 auf dem PC ist eine Remastered Edition von Red Dead Redemption gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Chemenu (28. April 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Aber auch nur die Xbox-Version!
> Ich hab die Playstation-Variante und die ist ja eine Unverschämtheit...



Ich bin auch schon mit der PS3 Version zufrieden. Besser als gar kein RDR. ^^
Zu einem HD Remaster würde ich aber auch nicht "Nein" sagen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2015)

gestern mit *valiant hearts* fertig geworden.

ein absolut tolles spiel, das sich wirklich niemand entgehen lassen sollte. 


probiere mich jetzt mal an *dust: an elysian tail* (und nicht _tale_ wie ich die ganze zeit eigentlich dachte^^). 

sidekick fidget hab ich schon nach wenigen minuten ins herz geschlossen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. April 2015)

Ich spiele derzeit ja auch GTA 5.
Was ich mich frage, kann ich Dinge verpassen, wenn ich mich zu sehr auf einen Charakter konzentriere?
Ich mein, ich spiele derzeit hauptsächlich mit Michael die Missionen, aber irgendwie hab ich Angst, dass ich mit Michael irgendwann soweit bin, dass bei den anderen beiden Missionen nicht mehr verfügbar sind.


----------



## Chemenu (28. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich spiele derzeit ja auch GTA 5.
> Was ich mich frage, kann ich Dinge verpassen, wenn ich mich zu sehr auf einen Charakter konzentriere?
> Ich mein, ich spiele derzeit hauptsächlich mit Michael die Missionen, aber irgendwie hab ich Angst, dass ich mit Michael irgendwann soweit bin, dass bei den anderen beiden Missionen nicht mehr verfügbar sind.



Irgendwann gibt es einfach keine Missionen mehr für Michael. Du musst dann erst mit den anderen beiden weitermachen, bevor wieder neue Missionen für Michael auftauchen. 
So hab ich das in Erinnerung.


----------



## MichaelG (28. April 2015)

Aktuell noch FC4. Das Spiel macht echt süchtig. Aber: Die KI ist teils himmelschreiend doof. Ich komme mit dem Elefanten an. Weiche den eigenen Leuten aus. Was machen die ? Schlagen einen Haken wie ein Hase und kommen unter den Elefanten, wo sie wenn sie dort geblieben wären wo sie gerade sind nichts passiert wäre. Dazu scheint das Dateisystem echt empfindlich zu sein, Muß wegen defekter Dateien FC4 schon wieder neu installieren. Unglaublich. Aber bei 66,xx % Fortschritt würde ich das Spiel nur ungern unfertig ablegen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. April 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Irgendwann gibt es einfach keine Missionen mehr für Michael. Du musst dann erst mit den anderen beiden weitermachen, bevor wieder neue Missionen für Michael auftauchen.
> So hab ich das in Erinnerung.



Das ist richtig. So ist es auch. Man braucht also keine Angst haben, dass man etwas verpasst.
Wie ist das eigentlich grad bei den Charakteren, die man nicht spielt? Wird da deren Leben richtig weitersimuliert? Weil einmal als ich zu Michael geschaltet hab, da ist grad seine Frau aus dem Auto ausgestiegen. Sie hatten wohl grad was zusammen unternommen. Ein anderes Mal saß er dann draußen auf einer Bank.


----------



## golani79 (29. April 2015)

Ja, glaub die gehen ihrem Leben nach während man andere spielt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. April 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich grad bei den Charakteren, die man nicht spielt? Wird da deren Leben richtig weitersimuliert? Weil einmal als ich zu Michael geschaltet hab, da ist grad seine Frau aus dem Auto ausgestiegen. Sie hatten wohl grad was zusammen unternommen. Ein anderes Mal saß er dann draußen auf einer Bank.



Rockstar ist sehr gut darin, die entsprechende Illusion aufrechtzuerhalten. Michael ist in diesem Beispiel etwa nicht wirklich gerade mit seiner Frau rumgefahren, das ist einfach nur eine der (unzähligen) Sequenzen, die beim Charakterwechsel kommt. Allerdings kann man wohl tatsächlich die anderen Charaktere in der Spielwelt treffen. Ist mir bisher aber nicht gelungen.


----------



## Chemenu (29. April 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Rockstar ist sehr gut darin, die entsprechende Illusion aufrechtzuerhalten. Michael ist in diesem Beispiel etwa nicht wirklich gerade mit seiner Frau rumgefahren, das ist einfach nur eine der (unzähligen) Sequenzen, die beim Charakterwechsel kommt. Allerdings kann man wohl tatsächlich die anderen Charaktere in der Spielwelt treffen. Ist mir bisher aber nicht gelungen.



Die grüßen dann kurz mit Lichthupe (wenn sie grad im Auto unterwegs sind) wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Ist alles schon so verdammt lang her. ^^


----------



## Taiwez (29. April 2015)

Wie viele von euch spielen GTA V denn auf dem PC? Ich würde ja echt gerne mal mit ein paar von euch ein paar Raubzüge begehen, wenn sich das einrichten lässt..


----------



## Enisra (29. April 2015)

nope
ich hab zwar kein Problem damit das es schon "alt" ist, was aber eh so ein lahmes Totschlagargument ist, aber 60Tacken sind mir dann doch zu teuer und ich hab jetzt so lange gewartet, ich kann auch bis Weihnachten warten


----------



## golani79 (29. April 2015)

Habs am PC - aber halt nicht auf Steam.
Online hab ich jedoch noch nie gespielt - müsst ich erstmal austesten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> nope
> ich hab zwar kein Problem damit das es schon "alt" ist, was aber eh so ein lahmes Totschlagargument ist, aber 60Tacken sind mir dann doch zu teuer und ich hab jetzt so lange gewartet, ich kann auch bis Weihnachten warten


Bei mir stellt sich - mal ab vom Preis - ohnehin die Frage, ob ich es mir überhaupt irgendwann mal zulegen würde. Nach "Vice City" hat GTA bei mir mehr und mehr an Reiz verloren. Ich bleibe lieber bei der Konkurrenz. *hust*Ubisoft*räusper* ^^


----------



## Chemenu (29. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe lieber bei der Konkurrenz. *hust*Ubisoft*räusper* ^^


Jep, hab auch erst den Bad Blood DLC zu Watch Dogs angefangen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Jep, hab auch erst den Bad Blood DLC zu Watch Dogs angefangen.


"Watch Dogs" wäre an sich der nächste Retail-Kauf den ich im Visier hab. Müsste mir mal einen aktuellen Preis-Überblick verschaffen, dann wird man ja sehen. [emoji6]


----------



## Taiwez (29. April 2015)

Ich hab das Spiel im Moment auch nur auf der PS4, habs aber selbst noch nie gespielt, sieht aber mit mehreren Leuten, die man kennt, im Online Modus ziemlich witzig aus. Geht das nicht plattformübergreifend? Zumindest hat sich das im Menü zum Online Modus gestern so angehört..

@Sauboy: Erinner mich heute abend mal daran, dir zu schreiben, dann brauchst du dir Watch Dogs nicht zu kaufen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich hab das Spiel im Moment auch nur auf der PS4, habs aber selbst noch nie gespielt, sieht aber mit mehreren Leuten, die man kennt, im Online Modus ziemlich witzig aus. Geht das nicht plattformübergreifend? Zumindest hat sich das im Menü zum Online Modus gestern so angehört..
> 
> @Sauboy: Erinner mich heute abend mal daran, dir zu schreiben, dann brauchst du dir Watch Dogs nicht zu kaufen...


Hast ne Retail zu verschenken?! [emoji14] [emoji1]


----------



## Taiwez (29. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hast ne Retail zu verschenken?! [emoji14] [emoji1]



Ach , du willst das als Retail haben, ich hab die deluxe edition mit allen dlcs als Code. 

Ist dir das zu minderwertig?


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2015)

Ich würde ja slb79 nix geben ... der schreibt dann fünf Tage später wie scheisse WD doch bei ihm läuft, mies aussieht und überhaupt!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ach , du willst das als Retail haben, ich hab die deluxe edition mit allen dlcs als Code.
> 
> Ist dir das zu minderwertig?


Öhmm... Wozu brauch ich die Retail?! 

Gerne,gerne!!! [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich würde ja slb79 nix geben ... der schreibt dann fünf Tage später wie scheisse WD doch bei ihm läuft, mies aussieht und überhaupt!


Kann mit meiner GTX970 kaum passieren.


----------



## Taiwez (29. April 2015)

Ich bin mir grade sehr unschlüssig, ob du für diese überaus hochwertigen Edition überhaupt qualifiziert genug bist, lieber Sauboy.

Rabowke hat Zweifel in meinem Herzen gesät, kannst du mir diese austreiben?


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2015)

Du meinst die GraKa, die nur 3GB echtes VRAM besitzt? 

War auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, ich hatte viel Spass mit Watch Dogs und bei mir lief es seit Release ohne Fehler und Abstürze. In diesem Sinne, falls Taiwez gütig und gnädig ist: viel Spass mit WD!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich bin mir grade sehr unschlüssig, ob du für diese überaus hochwertigen Edition überhaupt qualifiziert genug bist, lieber Sauboy.
> 
> Rabowke hat Zweifel in meinem Herzen gesät, kannst du mir diese austreiben?


Ich liebe, spiele und schätze so ziemlich alles aus dem Hause Ubisoft aufs Höchste. Und ich bin bereit, neben "Assassins Creed" auch "Watch Dogs" zu meinen (möglicherweise) neuen Lieblings-Reihen zählen zu dürfen.

Außerdem:
Wie kann man an mir zweifeln wenn ich schon im Begriff war mir extra die Retail holen zu wollen? [emoji6]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du meinst die GraKa, die nur 3GB echtes VRAM besitzt?


Ich denke bei ausschließlicher HD-Anwendung werd ich nix vom fehlenden halben GB merken. Stehe da gewiss besser da als du mit deiner 780er. [emoji6]


----------



## Taiwez (29. April 2015)

Du kriegst heute abend ne PN von mir. 

Glaube, das sind Uplay-Keys, muss ich mal schauen.. geb ich dir Bescheid!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Du kriegst heute abend ne PN von mir.
> 
> Glaube, das sind Uplay-Keys, muss ich mal schauen.. geb ich dir Bescheid!


Ein unermessliches Vorab-Danke-Schön meinerseits! [emoji9]


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2015)

Du würdest dich wundern, wie schnell 3GB VRAM voll sind ... und das bei FullHD Auflösung.

GTA 5 läuft mit den für mich eigentlich guten Einstellungen über meinem VRAM Limit: nämlich 3.3GB von 3GB.


----------



## Bonkic (29. April 2015)

ihr ollen spammer!


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du würdest dich wundern, wie schnell 3GB VRAM voll sind ... und das bei FullHD Auflösung.
> 
> GTA 5 läuft mit den für mich eigentlich guten Einstellungen über meinem VRAM Limit: nämlich 3.3GB von 3GB.



Reicht doch, die GTX970 bietet ja immerhin 3*,5*GB vollangebundenen VRAM. 
Ich gebe zu, ich habe mich auch erst ein wenig aufgeregt, aber in der Praxis habe ich bin jetzt noch keinen einzigen Leistungseinbruch beobachten können. 
Insofern, miese Aktion von NVIDIA, aber die Karte ist *trotzdem* P/L-technisch aktuell mit das Beste, was man sich einbauen kann.


----------



## Chemenu (29. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Reicht doch, die GTX970 bietet ja immerhin 3*,5*GB vollangebundenen VRAM.
> Ich gebe zu, ich habe mich auch erst ein wenig aufgeregt, aber in der Praxis habe ich bin jetzt noch keinen einzigen Leistungseinbruch beobachten können.
> Insofern, miese Aktion von NVIDIA, aber die Karte ist *trotzdem* P/L-technisch aktuell mit das Beste, was man sich einbauen kann.



Ich will ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand  malen, aber Watch Dogs braucht soweit ich weiß relativ viel VRAM um wirklich flüssig (d.h. ohne nervige Streaming-Ruckler) zu laufen. ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand  malen, aber Watch Dogs braucht soweit ich weiß relativ viel VRAM um wirklich flüssig (d.h. ohne nervige Streaming-Ruckler) zu laufen. ^^



Ich hab's mit der GTX 970 dann eigentlich problemlos (=flüssig), ohne Ruckler spielen können, was das Spiel aber in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt besser gemacht hat.


----------



## Taiwez (29. April 2015)

Ich selbst habe GTA ja auch nicht für den PC, um mal auf meine Ausgangsfrage zurückzukommen, aber ich hatte halt Interesse, wie viele Leute tatsächlich im Moment von euch GTA auf dem PC spielen, davon hätte ich abhängig gemacht, wie früh und ob ich mir das Spiel überhaupt für den Rechner hole. So werde ich es aber wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie Eni halten und mir das Spiel kaufen, wenn es reduziert ist. Man bedenke, wie oft GTA 4 ja auch im Sale angeboten wurde, da wirds das bei dem 5ten Teil auch geben..


----------



## Lukecheater (29. April 2015)

Ich treib mich in *Dark Souls* atm in Schadtstadt rum und bin in *CS:GO* jetzt endlich DMG. Nicht mehr lang dann sollte LE fällig sein


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Mai 2015)

Also, ich zocke jetzt schon seit ein paar Tagen GTA5 (PC). Entweder liegt es an der HDD (auf der SSD war kein Platz mehr), oder am Mainboard oder kein Plan. Erweiterte Grafikeinstellungen hab ich ausgemacht, Schatten auf "am weichsten" und Grasdetails auf Hoch. Es kommt immernoch zu gelegentlichen Framedrops. Und ich hasse Framedrops wie die Pest. Selbst wenn es nur gelegentliche Drops sind.  Daher hab ich die Framerate auf 30 gelocked und kann auch so alles hoch prügeln, bis auf MSAA. Läuft nun sehr smooth und konstant. 

Und ich muss sagen...es ist deutlich besser als GTA4, nicht nur was die Technik angeht. Das Zusammenspiel der drei Charaktere ist genial und viele der Aufgaben sind extrem geil gemacht.


----------



## Amosh (3. Mai 2015)

Zum Aufwärmen zu The Witcher 3 hin wird jetzt der zweite Teil nochmal gespielt... Bin mit dem ersten nie wirklich warm geworden, der zweite macht jedoch sehr viel Spaß. 
Ansonsten liebäugele ich momentan auch mit Cities Skylines, hätte schon Bock, mal wieder virtueller Städtebaumeister zu sein.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Mai 2015)

Weils grad im Humble Store zu nem guten Preis zu haben war und ich es bisher vor mir her geschoben habe: *Watch_Dogs*. 

So ein paar Stunden ins Spiel rein gefällt es mir bisher ganz gut. Die Story Missionen sind recht abwechslungsreich und die Geschichte ist nett erzählt. Gab ja viel gemaule wegen der Grafik, ich kann allerdings nicht meckern. Läuft flüssig, ist hübsch, das reicht mir  
 Das drum rum wirkt aber etwas arg aufgesetzt. Die Nebenaktivitäten in der Spielwelt sind dann doch eher langweilig. Verbrechen beobachten und Täter fangen ist fad, die Autos steuern sich zu schlecht, als dass man wirklich irgendwelche Transport oder Polizei-Abhäng Missionen spielen will usw. selbst die Puzzle aufgaben wiederholen sich schnell. Von daher spiele ich dann doch hauptsächlich Story, die gut ist, und lass den anderen Mist sein 
Was ich auch gleich ausgeschaltet habe ist dieser nervige Online Modus. Ich will nicht von anderen Spielern genervt werden, die einfach mein Spiel betreten können um mich da zu stören. Wer hat sich denn diesen Unfug ausgedacht


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Mai 2015)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Was ich auch gleich ausgeschaltet habe ist dieser nervige Online Modus. Ich will nicht von anderen Spielern genervt werden, die einfach mein Spiel betreten können um mich da zu stören. Wer hat sich denn diesen Unfug ausgedacht



Dark Souls


----------



## Rabowke (4. Mai 2015)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> [...] Die Nebenaktivitäten in der Spielwelt sind dann doch eher langweilig. Verbrechen beobachten und Täter fangen ist fad, die Autos steuern sich zu schlecht, als dass man wirklich irgendwelche Transport oder Polizei-Abhäng Missionen spielen will usw. [...]


Wie steuerst du die Fahrzeuge? Mit Tastatur oder Pad?

Mit Tastatur ist das fubar³, denn gerade 'muscle cars' haben in W_D so ein 'torque', dass du ohne Dosierung von Gas / Bremse keine Chance hast.

Ich hab damals immer die Eingabegeräte gewechselt, im Fahrzeug mit 360 Pad ... Rest mit Maus + Tastatur.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. Mai 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie steuerst du die Fahrzeuge? Mit Tastatur oder Pad?
> 
> Mit Tastatur ist das fubar³, denn gerade 'muscle cars' haben in W_D so ein 'torque', dass du ohne Dosierung von Gas / Bremse keine Chance hast.
> 
> Ich hab damals immer die Eingabegeräte gewechselt, im Fahrzeug mit 360 Pad ... Rest mit Maus + Tastatur.


Dann probiere ich das mal. Bisher habe ich es mit Maus+Tastatur gesteuert.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2015)

immer noch *dust - aet*: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



toll! 

und nebenbei (natürlich) noch *adventure capitalist*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da warte ich übrigens immer noch auf einen test... 

und außerdem am telefon ab und an mal noch ein level *monument valley*: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taiwez (4. Mai 2015)

Ich habs nun doch gemacht und mir GTA V nun auch für den Rechner zugelegt; was soll ich sagen, die Grafik ist ja noch einmal eine ganze Ecke besser als auf der PS4. Und der Onlinemodus macht mir hier auch viel Spaß, habe das auf der PS4 nicht ausprobiert.

Gab es hier im Forum eigentlich schon mal die Überlegung für eine PC Games Crew?  Mit Freunden/ Bekannten zu spielen würde mir noch mehr Spaß machen!


----------



## Lukecheater (4. Mai 2015)

Endlich LE bei CS:GO


----------



## Shorty484 (4. Mai 2015)

Bei mir giehts heute mit LEGO Starwars Complete Saga los, war ein Steam-Geschenk und muss ich doch glatt mal ausprobieren


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Mai 2015)

Gestern spät Abends lief der Abspann von *GTA 5* über meinen Bildschirm.
Was für ein herrliches Spiel, wesentlich besser als Teil 4.
Die Sache mit den drei spielbaren Charakteren hat auch wesentlich besser funktioniert, als ich das befürchtet habe.
Die Spielwelt ist eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Das Desing der Missionen ist hervorragend und das vorbereiten des nächsten großen Raubzugs hat viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn die drei Pechvögel selten den verdienten Lohn einstreichen konnten.
Michael hat mir wie erwartet von den drei am besten gefallen. Franklin war ok, aber auch irgendwie naiv und zu sehr dieses Klische des schwarzen gescheiterten Jungen.
Trevor ist mir einfach zu crazy, um ihn zu mögen. Aber in seiner Rolle war er perfekt.
Sehr gut gefallen haben mir auch die Freizeitbeschäftigen wie Tennis und Golf.
Das war teilweise besser umgesetzt als in manch auf diesen Sport spezialisierten Spiel.
Cool find ich auch die Idee mit dem persönlichen Auto für jeden Charakter, auch wenn man sie häufig sonst wo wieder suchen musste nach einer Mission.

Jetzt gehe ich vermutlich noch die 100% an, auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß, wie ich die 150 Millionen für den Golfclub zusammen bekommen soll.


----------



## Chemenu (4. Mai 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Jetzt gehe ich vermutlich noch die 100% an, auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß, wie ich die 150 Millionen für den Golfclub zusammen bekommen soll.



Den braucht man gar nicht für die 100%. Zumindest nicht damals bei der PS3 Version. Ich hab im Sammelthread eine 100% Checkliste verlinkt. 



Hab heute Abend mit *Medal of Honor: Allied Assault* angefangen. Da ich das Spiel damals nicht gespielt habe muss ich es nun eben nachholen. Freu mich schon auf die Landung in der Normandie.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Den braucht man gar nicht für die 100%.



I know. Man braucht nur 4 oder 5 Geschäfte kaufen. 
Aber Golfprofi Michael würde gerne den Club besitzen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Den braucht man gar nicht für die 100%. Zumindest nicht damals bei der PS3 Version. Ich hab im Sammelthread eine 100% Checkliste verlinkt.
> 
> 
> 
> Hab heute Abend mit *Medal of Honor: Allied Assault* angefangen. Da ich das Spiel damals nicht gespielt habe muss ich es nun eben nachholen. Freu mich schon auf die Landung in der Normandie.


Technisch art ergraut, aber atmosphärisch wie sonst nix. Der in meinen Augen wohl beste WW2-Shooter überhaupt.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2015)

grad eben mit *dust: an elysian tail* fertig geworden.
wow - selten ein spiel  mit so viel - wie soll ichs nennen? - _charme_ gespielt! 

man merkt wirklich mit jeder faser, dass hier jemand sein absolutes wunschprojekt realisiert hat und keine großartigen kompromisse eingehen musste. 
denn tatsächlich wurde dust ja (fast) ausschließlich von einer einzigen person entwickelt. 

wie das heutzutage noch möglich ist, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht erklären. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich auch mal den Online-Modus von GTA 5 ausprobieren, aber leider stürzt da das Spiel ständig nach wenigen Minuten ab. 
Ich schaffe es kaum die Einführungsmissionen zu erledigen.
Im Solomodus hatte ich keine Probleme. Schon eigenartig.


----------



## Enisra (4. Mai 2015)

so ich hab mir auch mal Dirt Rally geleistet und was soll ich sagen, beim ersten Rennen gleich rausgeflogen 
Also Dirt 3 ist Mist dagegen 
Aber da ist noch viel Training fällig, naja, Pikes Peak kommt ja noch


----------



## Chemenu (4. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Technisch art ergraut, aber atmosphärisch wie sonst nix. Der in meinen Augen wohl beste WW2-Shooter überhaupt.



Und was zum lachen gabs auch schon als ich einen Braunen im Scheisshaus umgemäht hab, als er grad dabei war einen Braunen abzuseilen. Tür auf und *brrrrrrat*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Mai 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich auch mal den Online-Modus von GTA 5 ausprobieren, aber leider stürzt da das Spiel ständig nach wenigen Minuten ab.
> Ich schaffe es kaum die Einführungsmissionen zu erledigen.
> Im Solomodus hatte ich keine Probleme. Schon eigenartig.



Jetzt startet das Spiel gar nicht mehr.
Heut ist echt der Wurm drin.
Ich hoffe, dass ist nur ein temporäres Problem.


----------



## Taiwez (5. Mai 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Jetzt startet das Spiel gar nicht mehr.
> Heut ist echt der Wurm drin.
> Ich hoffe, dass ist nur ein temporäres Problem.



Seit dem letzten Patch kommt es vermehrt zu Problemen im MP, da läufts im Moment überhaupt nicht rund. Habe die letzten Tage deswegen den MP gemieden, um Frust zu vermeiden. Rockstar hat aber wohl auch schon einen Fix angekündigt..


----------



## Gurkenyoshi (5. Mai 2015)

Würd auch gern mal GTA 5 ausprobieren aber das schafft mein Rechner nicht ^^ Dafür hab ich vor kurzem League of Legends entdeckt und süchtel da grad a bissal herum. Sonst spiele ich das was ich Let's Playe also Overlord, Assassin's Creed,  Trine,  The vanishing of ethan carter und manchmal spiel ich auch minecraft , das aber ohne es aufzunehmen (da gibts eh schon genug ^^)


----------



## Sanador (6. Mai 2015)

*Mortal Kombat X* hat es, in einem Zeitraum von 24 Stunden, geschafft 3 Patches mit einer gesamten Größe von *45gb* zu veröffentlichen.
Das verdient doch ein wenig Anerkennung, oder?


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> *Mortal Kombat X* hat es, in einem Zeitraum von 24 Stunden, geschafft 3 Patches mit einer gesamten Größe von *45gb* zu veröffentlichen.
> Das verdient doch ein wenig Anerkennung, oder?



Sie hatten erst einen Patch gebracht und dann bemerkt, dass dieser verbuggt war und das Ganze dann quasi wieder zurückgesetzt 
Mortal Kombat X: Heutiges PC-Update löscht alle Speicherstände; Patch wieder zurückgezogen - 4Players.de


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Mai 2015)

Bin immer noch mit *GTA 5* und *Pillars of Eternity* beschäftigt. Ich frage mich, ob ich bis zum Release von The Witcher 3 eines davon durchbekomme. Ich fürchte fast nicht. Dann wird der Hexer wohl warten müssen.

Was liebe ich die skurrilen Charaktere in GTA 5. In meinen Augen ist das bisher definitiv das beste GTA. Spielwelt, Fahrzeugauswahl, Missionsdesign und Charaktere finde ich einfach großartig. Während Franklin und Michael mir manchmal durchaus sogar sympathisch sind, ist Trevor einfach nur ein totaler Psychopath, aber oft sehr unterhaltsam. Mein Lieblingscharakter bisher ist aber definitiv Wade.

Und Pillars of Eternity: Was hab ich gestern Abend geflucht, als ich die Kopfgeldjägermission mit dem gerissenen Cyrdel gespielt habe. Ich hab bestimmt 30 oder mehr Versuche gebraucht mit ner Level 7 Gruppe (Ich (2-Hand Kämpfer), Edér, Kana, Durance, Aloth und die trauernde Mutter). Bisher mit Abstand der schwerste Kampf, den ich gewinnen konnte, wenn auch mit reichlich Herumgefluche.

Heute Abend werde ich definitiv auch noch *Project Cars* anspielen. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, was ich als erstes fahren werde: Entweder einen McLaren F1 auf der Nordschleife oder ich schicke die rote Sau auf irgendeiner Strecke mit vielen Kurven quer. Das wird großartig


----------



## Sanador (6. Mai 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sie hatten erst einen Patch gebracht und dann bemerkt, dass dieser verbuggt war und das Ganze dann quasi wieder zurückgesetzt
> Mortal Kombat X: Heutiges PC-Update löscht alle Speicherstände; Patch wieder zurückgezogen - 4Players.de


Ändert aber nix daran, dass ich zuerst den kaputten Patch hatte, den dann wieder mit der alten Version zurückflicken musste, um nun den hoffentlich nicht kaputten Patch herunterzuladen...und jeder dieser Updates war/ist 15gb groß.
Leute mit langsamen Internet werden hier sicherlich ihre wahre Freude haben. 

Edit:
Da wir hier im "Was spielt ihr gerade"-Thread sind, gehe ich mal auf das Topic ein.
Ich hab mir aus Neugierde *GTA Online* angeschaut und ganz ehrlich, dass Spiel wurde doch von Sadisten entwickelt.
Ich spiele zwar äußerst selten Online-Spiele, aber das muss wohl das Troll/Flamer und Cheater-verseuchteste Spiel überhaupt sein.
Der Spaß wird wohl nur mit Freunden und mit TS oder Skype aufkommen...naja ein Versuch war es wert, die Online Variante zumindest anzuspielen.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Mai 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> *Mortal Kombat X* hat es, in einem Zeitraum von 24 Stunden, geschafft 3 Patches mit einer gesamten Größe von *45gb* zu veröffentlichen.
> Das verdient doch ein wenig Anerkennung, oder?



Ich weiß nicht was die Entwickler da heutzutage verteilen, aber mit klassischen "Patches", also Fehlerbeseitigung im Code, hat das nichts mehr zu tun. 
Der Code von so einem Spiel hat niemals 15 GB. Kann doch nicht wahr sein dass man sich inzwischen öfter mal das halbe Spiel neu runterladen darf weils den Entwicklern grad so einfällt...


----------



## Enisra (7. Mai 2015)

so, nachdem ich jetzt zumindest mal eine Saison in Dirt hinter mir habe, gehts jetzt wieder auf den Bock nach Skandinavien


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Mai 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> so, nachdem ich jetzt zumindest mal eine Saison in Dirt hinter mir habe, gehts jetzt wieder auf den Bock nach Skandinavien



Was mich noch mehr freut, ist die Ankündigung, dass demnächst der Mercedes Actros im Spiel zu finden sein wird - ganz offiziell.


----------



## golani79 (7. Mai 2015)

Kommt der Actros mit nem Update oder wird das ein DLC? 

Habe gestern mit The Old Blood angefangen - gefällt mir ebenso wie das Hauptspiel ziemlich gut.
Und Pillars of Eternity, welches mich gleich von Anfang an gefesselt hat, habe ich auch angefangen.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Mai 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Kommt der Actros mit nem Update oder wird das ein DLC?





> "New Mercedes-Benz Actros truck will be available to all Euro Truck Simulator 2 owners for free as a part of game update shortly after Scandinavia DLC release."



Quelle: SCS Software's blog: Mercedes-Benz joining the Euro Truck Simulator 2 garage soon!


----------



## golani79 (7. Mai 2015)

Ah nice - thx


----------



## MichaelG (7. Mai 2015)

Aktuell bei knapp 60 h und rund 81% in FC4. Alle 4 Festungen, alle Funkmasten, alle Kyrat-Fashion-Week-Aufgaben, alle Masken von Yalung und alle Camps sind meine. Fehlen nur noch ein paar Missionen, eine Reihe von Nebenmissionen (darunter paar Attentate, Geiselbefreiungen etc. pp), 2 Tangkas, 2 Vergessene Briefe, 14 von den Propagandapostern, 1 Propaganda-Zentrum, 3 Charakteraufwertungen und 4 Mani-Mühlen und diverse Schatzkisten. Und natürlich die Addons Tal der Yetis etc.

Aktuelles Zwischenfazit: Es sind zwar viele Dinge eine 1:1 oder annähernd 1:1 Kopie von FC3 (Camps mit Alarmen und Funktürme quasi fast 1:1, Nachladeanimationen, Wingsuit, Schatzkisten, vergessene Briefe, Rennen=Kyriat Films Rennen oder Kyriat Überlebens-Rennen, Masken von Yalung=Relikte, Kyrat Fashion Week=Jagd seltene Tiere in FC3). Es macht aber trotzdem irgendwo sehr viel Spaß. Sonst hätte ich bislang nicht knapp 60h in dem Spiel versenkt.

Negativ:

-die Tiere viel zu aggressiv und sind auch leider viel zu oft ein "Zufallsfaktor" daß man bei einem Camp-Angriff entdeckt wird oder eben nicht. Man snipert so schön in der Deckung und wird
 von 5 oder 6 Wölfen attackiert. Einzige Lösung. Griff zur Automatikwaffe. Feind hört die Schüsse, die Deckung geht flöten. Auf wiedersehen unentdeckter Angriff auf das Camp. So etwas
 sollte schlichtweg nicht sein. Und die Tiere tauchen teils aus dem nichts auf. Zudem wird man auch sinnloserweise von Tieren wie Honigdachsen grundlos attackiert. Von streunenden 
 Rothunden oder Adlern. Selbst Yaks, Hirsche oder Nashörner greifen auf einmal grundlos an. Wie als ständen die unter Drogen.
-die Feind-KI ist mäßig (wahrscheinlich soll das dann die massive Tieraggressivität wieder ausgleichen/kaschieren)
-die NPC-KI (Freund/neutral) ist (leider) total deppert. Springen einen entweder vor den Elefanten oder rußen einen im Jeep zur Abwechslung gleich mal sinnloserweise über den Haufen. Dafür treffen sie so gut wie nie, sind aber extrem "zerbrechlich". Ein Adlerangriff oder ein Sprung von einem Tiger und die sind platt.
-die Fische nerven *stop*
-viele sich ständig wiederholende Nebenmissionen wie töte den Kurier, töte den Offizier, entschärfe die Sprengsätze, Geiselbefreiung die x-te, Jagdaufgaben etc. pp.
-die Arena ist so für sich gesehen ganz nett aber auch ein Zeitzieh-Faktor (wenn man die Waffe haben will muß man Rang 10 werden). Ich bin aktuell Rang 6. Was da an Zeit hineinfließt.....
-mir fehlen noch 2 Fahrzeuge. Weiß aber nicht welche. Kommen ganz am Ende noch neue Fahrzeuge oder muß ich zivilen NPC irgend so eine Kiste klauen ? Obwohl ich eigentlich alle hatte.... Oder gibts hier vielleicht welche bei den zu fahrenden Kyrat Films oder Kyrat Überlebens-Rennen die man so nicht findet ? Hatte bislang nur rund 7 Rennen auf der Südinsel gefahren.
-Bugs: Ich klettere mit dem Seil den Berg hinab bis auf den Boden. Löse mich dann vom Seil und falle mit einem mal unendlich in die Tiefe. Das war an irgend einem Berg mittig auf der Karte. An dem Fuß stand auch irgendeine Schatzkiste. Wenn ich einen Schatz oder Propagandaplakat anklicke und bin in dessen unmittelbarer Nähe (unter 10 m Luftlinie) deaktiviert sich diese Eingabe von allein. Dabei hab ich das gemacht um zu sehen in welchem Winkel (unter, neben, über mir) sich das Zielobjekt befindet. Das nervt auch. Zumal einige dieser Gegenstände durchaus versteckt sind.

Unter dem Strich würde ich dem Spiel unter teilweiser Einrechnung meiner rosaroten FC-Fanboybrille ungefähr 70% zugestehen (wegen der Charaktere von Pagan Min, Longinus, Yuma, Sabal und Amita und auch nicht zuletzt Hurk, wenn auch eine Kopie/Übernahme aus FC3 genauso wie der nervige CIA-Agent mit Zopf und Ray Ban aus den 80er Jahren). Aber auch wegen dem Setting, dem Feeling, dem Spielspaß trotz der genannten Mankos. Denn FC3 war für mich schon ein Highlight der FC-Reihe nach dem mittelmäßigen FC2. Und FC4 setzt das noch einmal mit anderen Charakteren und Setting um.

Für FC5 wünschte ich mir aber von Ubi mehr frische neue Ideen und weniger Recyling und eine Grundüberholung der KI.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ein Adlerangriff oder ein Sprung von einem Tiger und die sind platt.



Ersteres ist lächerlich, letzteres aber durchaus realistisch, würde ich sagen. So ein ausgewachsener männlicher Tiger kann bis zu 300kg schwer werden und mehrere Meter weit äußerst kraftvoll springen - da ist man u .U. schon tot, bevor der überhaupt erst zubeißt...


----------



## MichaelG (7. Mai 2015)

Im Gegensatz zu meinem Charakter, der die ersten 2-3 Sprünge vom Tiger kompensieren kann. Klar ist das "unrealistisch". Aber es wäre auch nervig wenn man bei der Angriffs-Frequenz der Tiere alle 5 m ins Gras beißen würde, weil ein Nilpferd einen gerade mal über den Haufen rußen will, ein Bär einen attackiert oder ein Tiger einen anspringt. Wir reden hier irgendwo auch von einem Spiel. 

Zudem: Ich repariere ein Auto, rette die Typen bei einem Gegnerangriff (im Zweifelsfalle sogar eine Camp-Verteidigung) und will meine Belohnung kassieren aber derjenige wird entweder gerade von einem Leoparden gekillt oder ein Feind streckt den nieder. Super gescriptet. 

Gut momentan juckt mich die Kohle nicht mehr wirklich. Mir fehlen nur 2 Waffen in der Kaufliste (1 davon erhalte ich erst ab Level 10 in der Arena). Allerdings wundert es mich, daß im Fortschrittsbalken 12 fehlende Waffen angezeigt werden. Muß ich die Bordgeschütze vom Jeep, den Booten oder die fest installierten MG wohl auch nutzen ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2015)

Ich sollte *Child of Light* endlich mal weiter bzw. zu Ende spielen. Wenn ich mich hoffentlich von *Insane 2* losreissen kann... [emoji1]


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Selbst Yaks, Hirsche oder Nashörner greifen auf einmal grundlos an. Wie als ständen die unter Drogen.



Genau das sind sie doch! Ich weiß nicht mehr, wann es gesagt wird, ob nur in einem Ladebildschirm oder während eines Dialogs, aber die Tiere stehen tatsächlich unter dem Einfluss von Drogen, genauer Opium, Dafür verantwortlich ist Paul de Pleur; wegen mangelnder Sicherheitsstandards treten die Drogen aus den Fabriken aus und verseuchen die Umwelt. Ergo gibt es schon eine Erklärung für das Verhalten der Tiere. Sie sind quasi heroinabhängig


----------



## MichaelG (7. Mai 2015)

Loool. Das hab ich echt übersehen.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Mai 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ergo gibt es schon eine Erklärung für das Verhalten der Tiere. Sie sind quasi heroinabhängig



Einen noch abgedrehteren Ableger wie Blood Dragon können sie sich damit definitiv sparen.


----------



## McDrake (7. Mai 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Genau das sind sie doch! Ich weiß nicht mehr, wann es gesagt wird, ob nur in einem Ladebildschirm oder während eines Dialogs, aber die Tiere stehen tatsächlich unter dem Einfluss von Drogen, genauer Opium, Dafür verantwortlich ist Paul de Pleur; wegen mangelnder Sicherheitsstandards treten die Drogen aus den Fabriken aus und verseuchen die Umwelt. Ergo gibt es schon eine Erklärung für das Verhalten der Tiere. Sie sind quasi heroinabhängig


Sehr clevere Begründung für einen Fehler, den man wohl zu spät bemerkt hat
[emoji38]


----------



## Enisra (7. Mai 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Kommt der Actros mit nem Update oder wird das ein DLC?
> 
> Habe gestern mit The Old Blood angefangen - gefällt mir ebenso wie das Hauptspiel ziemlich gut.
> Und Pillars of Eternity, welches mich gleich von Anfang an gefesselt hat, habe ich auch angefangen.



nja, wie Bremse schon sagt kommt der mit 1.18
ansonsten kommen neue Brummis immer nur per Update


----------



## vault1990 (7. Mai 2015)

Metro 2033  schon vor Ewigkeiten bei irgend nem Steam-Sale gekauft aber nie angespielt.
Parallel steh ich in den Startlöchern für die (sicherlich bald kommende) neue Diablo 2 Ladder-Season.  hihi


----------



## svd (7. Mai 2015)

Dito. Metro 2033 Redux. Dieses Mal bin ich sogar durch den Moskauer Oberflächenabschnitt gekommen, ohne das mir andauernd die
Filter ausgehen (wie im originalen Spiel).

Wirklich tolles und atmosphärisches Spiel. Manchmal halt sehr gescriptet. So mache ich mir, in Begleitung, schon gar nicht mehr die Mühe,
auf Monsterle zu schießen. Der KI Kumpel scheint eh nicht draufgehen zu können. Und hat sowieso mehr Munition als ich. 
Und falls doch mal eines zu Nahe kommt, wartet eh ne Doppelladung Schrot. 

Nur leichtes Schädelweh macht sich bemerkbar. Da werd ich noch gucken müssen, ob sich das FOV verändern lässt...


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Einen noch abgedrehteren Ableger wie Blood Dragon können sie sich damit definitiv sparen.



Da kommt dann noch ein humorvoller Ableger, in dem die Tiere dann Spezialfertigkeiten bekommen. Z.B. den Cannabis(s) oder eine Fertigkeit zur schnelleren Fortbewegung: den Speed-Run.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> ... mit *Medal of Honor: Allied Assault* angefangen. ... Freu mich schon auf die Landung in der Normandie.



So, Landung ist erfolgt. Leck mich am Allerwertesten, das Spiel ist krank! Ich bin das nicht mehr gewohnt in Shootern so schnell und so oft zu sterben. 
Dabei war die Mission davor schon nicht ohne... die Gegnermassen in der U-Boot Werft warem am Ende schon nicht mehr lustig. ^^
Aber ich muss sagen, das Spiel hat sich doch ganz gut gehalten. Kann man ohne weiteres immer noch gut spielen. 

Ein Remake mit der Grafik von den neuen Wolfenstein Teilen wär echt der Hammer. Obwohl, lieber eine andere Engine, der platte Look von TNO und The Old Blood sagt mir nicht so zu. Das geht besser.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da kommt dann noch ein humorvoller Ableger, in dem die Tiere dann Spezialfertigkeiten bekommen. Z.B. den Cannabis(s) oder eine Fertigkeit zur schnelleren Fortbewegung: den Speed-Run.


Und als besonderes Gimmick tauchen Red Bulls, Flying Horses und Blue Bears auf. ^^


----------



## golani79 (7. Mai 2015)

Habe vorher Wolfenstein The Old Blood beendet.

War wieder ein super Shooter - die Leute bei Machine Games habens drauf und ich hoffe, dass ein weiterer Teil kommen wird.
10h Spieldauer fand ich jetzt auch ziemlich gut für ein "kleines" Prequel (hab auf Über gespielt).


----------



## Sanador (7. Mai 2015)

Hab mir nun extra für *Project Cars* ein Lenkrad gekauft.
Da ich aber kein Profi bin bzw nicht so viel Ahnung von Auto-Simulatoren habe, hab ich nur das *Logitech Driving Force GT* geholt, was bei den ersten Runden aber schon sehr gute Arbeit leistet.


----------



## golani79 (8. Mai 2015)

War ja versucht, mir TakeOn Helictopters zu holen für 3.99€ doch nach dem Antesten der Demo lass ich lieber die Finger davon.
Lieber mit dem DCS Huey und der Mi-8 oder dem Ka-50 ein paar Runden drehen, wenns um Helis geht, da ist das Flugmodell um Welten besser - schade eigentlich.


----------



## vault1990 (8. Mai 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Hab mir nun extra für *Project Cars* ein Lenkrad gekauft.
> Da ich aber kein Profi bin bzw nicht so viel Ahnung von Auto-Simulatoren habe, hab ich nur das *Logitech Driving Force GT* geholt, was bei den ersten Runden aber schon sehr gute Arbeit leistet.



Bin jetzt auch nich so wirklich der Simulations-Typ aber nach diversen Gameplay-Videos juckts irgendwie in den Fingern  wie sind so deine ersten Eindrücke? Wie spielt sichs mit Lenkrad als "Anfänger"? Kommst du weitgehend ohne Fahrhilfen klar?


----------



## Sanador (8. Mai 2015)

vault1990 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch nich so wirklich der Simulations-Typ aber nach diversen Gameplay-Videos juckts irgendwie in den Fingern  wie sind so deine ersten Eindrücke? Wie spielt sichs mit Lenkrad als "Anfänger"? Kommst du weitgehend ohne Fahrhilfen klar?


Abgesehen vom Lenkassistent hab ich alle Fahrhilfen aktiviert und schon bei dieser Einstellung ist ein Mclaren F1 ein echtes Biest und man muss bei Kurven sehr gefühlvoll sein.
Aber mit ein bisschen Übung wird das schon. Ansonsten, erst mit einem Lenkrad kommt ein richtiges Renn-Feeling auf, da hilft selbst der tolle Xbox One-Controller nix.


----------



## Enisra (8. Mai 2015)

auch toll, gestern das Daylie in Dirt Rally mit der Oberstufe beender, heute das irgendwie voll verblasen


----------



## Kwengie (8. Mai 2015)

Gestern ist meine Stadt "Amlingen" (Cities Skyline) vor die Hunde gegangen,
weil meine Bevölkerung plötzlich um 50.000 Einwohner rapide geschrumpft ist. Meine Leichenwagen waren nur noch im pausenlosen Dauereinsatz und als dieses Massensterben meiner Sims in den Griff bekommen worden ist, wurden die Sims obendrein aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen noch krank,obwohl die Chemieanlagen weit weg standen. Die Krankenhäuser sowie die Kliniken waren hiermit überfordert.
Zwei Naturkatastrophen hat meine Stadt nicht überstanden und von den stolzen 70.000 Einwohnern waren letztendlich nur noch 15.000 Einwohner übrig. Mein Gewinn von über 2 Mio schmolz dahin und ich befand mich sehr schnell mit 7. Mio im Minus. 

Ich hatte dann auch keine Lust mehr und habe letztendlich auch noch die letzten Sims aus meiner einst so stolzen und blühenden Metropole vertrieben.

Nur,
weil man sich mit dem Aufbau der landwirtschaftlichen Industrie beschäftigt und dieser dementsprechend mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt hat, da die Sims mehr Büros oder Industrie forderten, sind diese Naturkatastrophen "plötzlich" hereingebrochen.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Mai 2015)

Project CARS macht mir gerade richtig Spaß. Die Fahrphysik mag etwas weniger ausgefeilt sein, als in einigen Konkurrenten, aber im Groben und Ganzen finde ich sie doch sehr gelungen. Zwar etwas zu schwach, um als Hardcoresimulation durchzugehen, aber meiner Meinung nach immer noch gut genug, um als Simulation durchzugehen, wenn man die Einstellungen für Fahrhilfen, Lenkrad usw. richtig vornimmt. Und das Fahren macht einfach Spaß und als Gesamtpaket (Fahrzeugauswahl, Streckenauswahl, Karriere, KI, Rennatmosphäre usw.) gefällt es mir richtig gut.

Ist er nicht eine Schönheit? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Sanador schrieb:


> Hab mir nun extra für *Project Cars* ein Lenkrad gekauft.
> Da ich aber kein Profi bin bzw nicht so viel Ahnung von Auto-Simulatoren habe, hab ich nur das *Logitech Driving Force GT* geholt, was bei den ersten Runden aber schon sehr gute Arbeit leistet.



Ist 'ne gute Wahl. Das Driving Force GT ist wahrscheinlich das beste Einsteigerlenkrad, das man bekommen kann, da es bis auf H-Schaltung und Kupplung alles hat, was man braucht. Ich selbst hab den Vorgänger (Driving Force Pro) und das Ding läuft selbst nach fast 10 Jahren Nutzung immer noch wie 'ne Eins, auch wenn es wohl trotzdem bald seinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand genießen wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Mai 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Project CARS macht mir gerade richtig Spaß. Die Fahrphysik mag etwas weniger ausgefeilt sein, als in einigen Konkurrenten, aber im Groben und Ganzen finde ich sie doch sehr gelungen. Zwar etwas zu schwach, um als Hardcoresimulation durchzugehen, aber meiner Meinung nach immer noch gut genug, um als Simulation durchzugehen, wenn man die Einstellungen für Fahrhilfen, Lenkrad usw. richtig vornimmt. Und das Fahren macht einfach Spaß und als Gesamtpaket (Fahrzeugauswahl, Streckenauswahl, Karriere, KI, Rennatmosphäre usw.) gefällt es mir richtig gut.
> 
> Ist er nicht eine Schönheit?
> 
> ...


Da fällt mir nur ein einziges Wort dazu ein:

WOW!!! 

Hast du alles auf Anschlag gesetzt (einschließlich AA auf Max)? Und wie läuft's (angesichts deiner Hardware)? Könnte glatt aus einem Rendervideo stammen, so gut sieht das aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur ein einziges Wort dazu ein:
> 
> WOW!!!
> 
> Hast du alles auf Anschlag gesetzt (einschließlich AA auf Max)? Und wie läuft's (angesichts deiner Hardware)? Könnte glatt aus einem Rendervideo stammen, so gut sieht das aus.



Ist nicht ganz auf Maximum, insgesamt ne Mischung aus "ultra" und "hoch". Die Automodelle sind halt tatsächlich sehr detailliert und vor allem die Lackeffekte finde ich sehr gelungen. Die Umgebung sieht "nur" gut aus, die Asphalttexturen dagegen oft nicht mal das (Screenshot folgt). Für Screenshotfahrten mache ich dnn nochmal Motionblur an, was ich zum normalen Fahren nicht nutze. So kaschiert man ein wenig die fehlenden Details und die teilweise etwas hässlichen Asphalttexturen. An sich sieht es nicht schlecht aus, aber über den Asphalt ist eine sich ziemlich häufig wiederholende "Detail"-Textur gelegt.

Anti Aliasing ist DS4X (geht noch ein paar Stufen höher) gestellt, die Performance ist an sich gut, auch wenn ich ab und zu kleine Framedrops unter 60 fps habe. Rechner ist ein 2500k @4,4 GHz mit ner GTX 780 GHz Edition.

Hier der Screenshot zur Asphalt-Textur: Bei schneller Bewegung (und eingeschaltetem Motionblur) sieht man es nicht, aber hier erkennt man ein sehr feines Netz aus hochaufgelösten, aber sich sehr häufig wiederholenden Texturkacheln, das über die eigentliche Asphalttextur gelegt ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Mai 2015)

Hm. Ich krieg bei den Anhängen ne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Mai 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hm. Ich krieg bei den Anhängen ne Fehlermeldung.



Krieg ich jetzt auch, gestern hat's noch funktioniert. Auch bei meinem ersten Bild weiter oben (der Mercedes) werd bei mir nur noch das Name des Anhangs angezeigt, obwohl ich den Post nicht einmal editiert habe. Seltsame Sache.

*edit*

Nu geht's wieder, Bilder müssten wieder angezeigt werden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mir inkonsequenterweise doch mal das Upgrade "Scholar of the first Sin" zu DS2 gekauft. Irgendwie bin ich verwirrt... 
Im Hauptspiel ist das DX11-Upgrade drin, aber ohne Content. Starte ich SotfS selbst, ist zwar der Content drin und alles, aber offensichtlich nicht die Inhalte des Hauptspiels (die drei DLCs etwa). Was ist denn da los? x_x Sind das so gesehen zwei komplett unterschiedliche Spiele?


----------



## svd (9. Mai 2015)

Manchmal nervt "Metro 2033 Redux" wirklich. So sehr ich mich auch bemühe, es aufrichtig zu mögen.
Für meinen Geschmack, bleibe ich viel zu oft an Scheiß hängen. Oder steige, in geduckter Haltung, zu oft auf Scheiß drauf.
Was gerade in Abschnitten, wo ich möglichst unauffällig agieren möchte, recht kontraproduktiv ist.

Wenn ich, dank der hakeligen Steuerung, noch öfter abnippeln muss, werd ich die "Sam Fishki" Methode sein lassen und einen auf "Rambov" machen. *KREML*


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2015)

Was ich aktuell spiele:

*WWE2k15*: Endlich wieder ein Wrestlingspiel für den PC und mir gefällt es bisher ziemlich gut. Macht Spaß.
*GTA 5*: Tolles Spiel.
Außerdem hab ich wieder mit* The Witcher 1 *angefangen. Will die ersten beiden Teile nochmal spielen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (9. Mai 2015)

So, ich habe mich ENDLICH an die Hitman Serie gewagt  Hitman Codename 47 - schön Old School das Ganze. Nachdem ich die Steuerung auf mich angepasst habe, machts dann doch gute Laune


----------



## Lukecheater (9. Mai 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich wieder mit* The Witcher 1 *angefangen. Will die ersten beiden Teile nochmal spielen.



Ich bin nie so richtig warm geworden mit dem Spiel. 13h stehen bisher auf meiner Uhr und das wird sich glaub ich auch nicht mehr ändern. Ich werd der Reihe mit dem dritten Teil vllt mal nochmal eine Chance geben, da der wirklich grandios ausschaut und wohl Dinge wie die schlechte Steuerung beseitigt scheinen.


----------



## Wynn (9. Mai 2015)

Witcher 1 ist in der Enhanced Edition gut spielbar 

Aber ich glaub Leute die die Bücher nicht kennen oder Witcher 1 und 2 gespielt haben werden sich in Witcher Wikis erstmal fit lesen müssen wer das ist und warum da gerade krieg ist usw 



Ich selbst spiel atm Swtor Mmo mal wieder ein Monat gegönnt weil es da die 12 fach boost exp gibt.
Wenn ich auf der Republic Seite das Addon durchgespielt habe werd ich swtor erstmal deinstallieren und pausieren 


Das Imperium hat mit seinen 4 Klassen die bessere Story find ich nachdem ich sie durchgespielt habe und auf der republikanischen seite beim jedi hüter und soldat nach akt1 abgebrochen habe.

Während der Schmuggler ganz witzig war teilweise und die Jedi Botschafterin Story ganz gut wurde


----------



## Enisra (10. Mai 2015)

erstaunlich, nach den paar Stunden in Dirt Rally ist Rallye fahren in Dirt 3 ohne alles aufeinmal soviel leichter 
Und vorallem muss ich sagen, aber der Sprecher des Beifahrers ist in Rally doch schon besser, er gefällt mir da wesentlich besser und das Timing ist besser, auch wenn eher dass der Programmierung geschuldet ist
Wobei, das ist so ein Spiel wo ich es eher auf Deutsch spiele um die Verarbeitungszeit geringer halten will


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2015)

LOL

Mir ist in* Insane 2* gerade das passiert, was wohl unter Millionen Spiel-Situation vielleicht nur einmal vorkommt:

Ich wurde vom Blitz getroffen.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Mai 2015)

Lool* Wie das denn ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Lool* Wie das denn ?


Keine Ahnung. War wieder eines dieser Sauwetter-Rennen, und während eines Blitzschlags fing mein Wagen von Geisterhand zu zucken, zu zischen und zu elektrisieren an.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Mai 2015)

Loool* Hatte ich einmal in RL. War unterwegs auf der Landstraße und auf einmal gabs einen Hieb und einen Einschlag. War ein richtig saftiger. Zum Glück nichts weiter passiert.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Mai 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Witcher 1 ist in der Enhanced Edition gut spielbar
> 
> Aber ich glaub Leute die die Bücher nicht kennen oder Witcher 1 und 2 gespielt haben werden sich in Witcher Wikis erstmal fit lesen müssen wer das ist und warum da gerade krieg ist usw



Ich hab die Enhanced Edition drei mal angefangen und immer beim ersten Dorf aufgehört. Ich würde die Witcher Spiele so gerne spielen, aber das Gameplay taugt mir einfach überhaupt nicht.
Wenn ich in den Kämpfen nur im richtigen Moment mit der Maus auf die Gegner klicken muss kommt einfach kein Spielspaß auf. Also nur an der Story liegts definitiv nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab die Enhanced Edition drei mal angefangen und immer beim ersten Dorf aufgehört. Ich würde die Witcher Spiele so gerne spielen, aber das Gameplay taugt mir einfach überhaupt nicht.
> Wenn ich in den Kämpfen nur im richtigen Moment mit der Maus auf die Gegner klicken muss kommt einfach kein Spielspaß auf. Also nur an der Story liegts definitiv nicht.



Eigentlich ist das eine extrem realistische Umsetzung echter Schwertkampfprinzipien - aber ich verstehe schon, was Du meinst. Dieses "rhythmische" Zuschlagen im ersten Teil war sicherlich nichts jedermann's Sache.
Bei Teil 2 ist das Kampfsystem aber komplett anders; hier kannst Du schlagen, wann Du willst - ob's dann Sinn macht, wenn der Gegner sich gerade hinter einem Schild versteckt, oder gerade pariert, sei dahin gestellt.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Mai 2015)

Mir hat das Kampfsystem im ersten Teil ehrlich gesagt besser gefallen als beim Nachfolger.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Mai 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das eine extrem realistische Umsetzung echter Schwertkampfprinzipien - aber ich verstehe schon, was Du meinst. Dieses "rhythmische" Zuschlagen im ersten Teil war sicherlich nichts jedermann's Sache.
> Bei Teil 2 ist das Kampfsystem aber komplett anders; hier kannst Du schlagen, wann Du willst - ob's dann Sinn macht, wenn der Gegner sich gerade hinter einem Schild versteckt, oder gerade pariert, sei dahin gestellt.



Ich finde das nicht realistisch wenn die Spielfigur alles selbständig macht und ich nur den Zeitpunkt der Attacke bestimmen kann. Das ist einfach nur eine Klickorgie wie in Diablo, was ich auch überhaupt nicht ausstehen kann. ^^
Das Kampfsystem aus Demons Souls ist für mich "realistisch". Dort kann ich bestimmen wann ich angreife und wie. Beim Witcher konnte man nur verschiedene Stile (einzelne Gegner, Gruppe) auswählen.

Ich will aber auch nicht mit dem zweiten Teil anfangen, d.h. selbst wenn mir die Kampfsysteme von Witcher 2 und 3 gefallen würden müsste ich mich erst durch den ersten Teil quälen.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Mai 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Mir hat das Kampfsystem im ersten Teil ehrlich gesagt besser gefallen als beim Nachfolger.



Ich fand's in Teil 1, ehrlich gesagt, viel zu anspruchslos. Wenn man einmal das Timing gecheckt hatte, konnte man im "Super-Awesome-Witcher" Mode eigentlich alles problemlos wegschnetzeln, selbst auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden. Einfach nur den "richtigen" Schwertstil aktivieren, und gut.
Teil 2 war da deutlich schwerer und erforderte bereits auf "normal" durchaus unterschiedliche Taktiken, je nach Gegner.

@Chem: Der erste Teil wird eigentlich in Teil 2 ziemlich gut zusammengefasst, aber ich würde es auch vorziehen, die gesamte Story zu kennen - zumal Teil 3 vermutlich stärker auf Ereignisse aus Teil 1 zurückgreifen wird.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur eine Klickorgie wie in Diablo, was ich auch überhaupt nicht ausstehen kann. ^^


Eigentlich ist es eher das Gegenteil, denn ein wildes Rumgeklicke wie bei Diablo hat beim Hexer keinen Effekt, weil dann die Abfolge unterbrochen wird.
Wenn überhaupt, dann könnte man es als genaues Timing bezeichnen, oder zur Not auch als eine Art QTE.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Teil 2 war da deutlich schwerer und erforderte bereits auf "normal" durchaus unterschiedliche Taktiken, je nach Gegner.


Findest du? Ich hatte kaum Probleme in Teil 2.
Aard und draufprügeln funktioniert immer, dazu gelegentlich ausweichen. Geblockt habe ich nie.
Zählt natürlich nicht für dämliche QTE-Kämpfe wie den Kayran, das ist im Prinzip nur Auswendiglernen.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Mai 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Findest du? Ich hatte kaum Probleme in Teil 2.
> Aard und draufprügeln funktioniert immer, dazu gelegentlich ausweichen. Geblockt habe ich nie.
> Zählt natürlich nicht für dämliche QTE-Kämpfe wie den Kayran, das ist im Prinzip nur Auswendiglernen.



Aard habe ich in Teil 2 eigentlich nur benutzt, um Hindernisse aus dem Weg zu räumen und Gegner effektvoll von Mauern in die Tiefe stürzen zu lassen. Ich habe hauptsächlich Quen, Yrden und Axii benutzt. Hängt wohl stark vom eigenen Spielstil ab und auch davon, wie man genau skillt. 
Ich habe z. B. bei meinem dritten Playthrough auch einmal verstärkt auf Alchemie, also auch Bomben und Fallen gesetzt. Lief auch ganz gut. 

Das wollte ich damit verdeutlichen, im Gegensatz zu Teil 1 erlaubt Teil 2 eine deutlich individuellere Spielweise, wobei man sich auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden doch ein wenig anstrengen muss und sich auf einzelne Kämpfe ein wenig vorbereiten muss.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Mai 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aard habe ich in Teil 2 eigentlich nur benutzt, um Hindernisse aus dem Weg zu räumen und Gegner effektvoll von Mauern in die Tiefe stürzen zu lassen. Ich habe hauptsächlich Quen, Yrden und Axii benutzt. Hängt wohl stark vom eigenen Spielstil ab und auch davon, wie man genau skillt.
> Ich habe z. B. bei meinem dritten Playthrough auch einmal verstärkt auf Alchemie, also auch Bomben und Fallen gesetzt. Lief auch ganz gut.
> 
> Das wollte ich damit verdeutlichen, im Gegensatz zu Teil 1 erlaubt Teil 2 eine deutlich individuellere Spielweise, wobei man sich auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden doch ein wenig anstrengen muss und sich auf einzelne Kämpfe ein wenig vorbereiten muss.


Das mit dem Spielstil stimmt wohl, ohne Aard ist das Spiel gleich eine ganze Ecke schwieriger. Wobei man das vermutlich durch häufiger ausweichen wettmacht. 
Aard muss man aber nicht zwingend skillen, das ist auch im Ursprungszustand schon sehr nützlich in Kämpfen.

Der ein oder andere Trank ist auf höheren Stufen durchaus hilfreich, oder auch mal ein Waffenöl.

Mal schauen wie das Kampfsystem im dritten Teil wird. Hab mich noch nicht genauer damit beschäftigt.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Mai 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Der ein oder andere Trank ist auf höheren Stufen durchaus hilfreich, oder auch mal ein Waffenöl.



Ich habe das ganze Spiel über eigentlich immer die Trankkombination Wolf-Schwalbe-Waldkauz benutzt, nur gelegentlich Katze, um im Dunkeln zu sehen bzw. Spuren zu finden/verfolgen.

Waffenöle eigentlich ebenfalls immer - für was braut man den Kram denn sonst eigentlich zusammen?


----------



## Chemenu (12. Mai 2015)

Das ist das nächste was mich abschreckt: Viel zu viel Magie und Alchemie Gedöns.  Das wird wohl echt nix mehr mit Geralt und mir.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das ist das nächste was mich abschreckt: Viel zu viel Magie und Alchemie Gedöns.  Das wird wohl echt nix mehr mit Geralt und mir.


 
Man könnte ja theoretisch bereits anhand des Serientitels die Schlussfolgerung ziehen, dass das Spiel eine gehörige Portion Magie und Alchemie enthalten _muss_...


----------



## Exar-K (12. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das ist das nächste was mich abschreckt: Viel zu viel Magie und Alchemie Gedöns.


Du magst keine Fantasy-Rollenspiele? 

Im Übrigen ist der Witcher einer der wenigen Titel des Genres, den man auch ohne Magieanwendung durchspielen kann, wenn man möchte.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Mai 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Man könnte ja theoretisch bereits anhand des Serientitels die Schlussfolgerung ziehen, dass das Spiel eine gehörige Portion Magie und Alchemie enthalten _muss_...


Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. ^^



Exar-K schrieb:


> Du magst keine Fantasy-Rollenspiele?
> 
> Im Übrigen ist der Witcher einer der wenigen Titel des Genres, den man auch ohne Magieanwendung durchspielen kann, wenn man möchte.



Doch, Fantasy schon, aber ich verwende immer nur das nötigste an Magie. So richtig glücklich bin ich nur mit Schwert (und Schild). 
Aard find ich z.B. cool, Gegner per Schockwelle in Schluchten stürzen, aber mich ewig mit Tränken beschäftigen.... meh... muss nicht sein.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss ja nicht. Wirklich _notwendig_ ist es eigentlich nur auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad, da überlebt man ohne Trankeinsatz tatsächlich nicht.
Auf normal kannst Du das Ding als reiner Schwertkämpfer durchziehen, problemlos.

...aber wir müssen Dir das Ding ja auch nicht zwingend schmackhaft machen. 

EDIT: Schöner Thread dazu btw.

http://forums.cdprojektred.com/threads/35754-What-skills-matter-to-you-the-most


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2015)

so
der ETS2 ist jetzt auch platiniert, wieder 

auch wenn der Preis höher ist und auf einem kleinerem Gebiet als der Osten ist merkt man auch wohin das Geld gegangen ist, denn das sieht schon vom Design und der Gestaltung echt gut aus und unterscheidet sich auch von den anderen Teilen merklich.
Wo das Grundspiel zwar noch eher simpel war, hatte Going East schon mehr Details und die Städte haben sich Größer angefühlt und das wurde halt wieder gesteigert und auch neue Assets mit rein gebracht, wie Garagen und Firmen, die bei Going East noch die gleichen waren.

Klar ist es Fraglich wie viel wert so ein DLC ist, aber bei denen sieht man eigentlich auch schön wohin das Geld geht, in Updates und Produktpflege und nja, die geben offen zu das deren Paint Jobs etwas überteuert sind, aber dafür haben die sich auch einen Anhänger und 20t Sand für Soundaufnahmen gekauft und mit 1.18 kommt auch endlich der neue Actross, nebst anderen Trucks die vorher als Update kamen und ja, besser sowas unnötiges als neue Trucks.
Ich gebe einen Daumen hoch.


----------



## Sanador (14. Mai 2015)

*Invisible, Inc.*
Ich habe zwar erst 1 Stunde gespielt, doch es gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut. Es ist eine Art Mischung aus *XCOM* ( Runden-Taktik mit Agenten ) und Schleichen à la *Mark of the Ninja* ( ist ja auch vom selben Entwickler Klei ).
Also wer gerne ein Runden-Taktik-Schleich-Spiel haben möchte, wird hier sicherlich glücklich. 
Aber jetzt entschuldigt mich, die Agency wartet!


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Mai 2015)

GTA V nähert sich langsam seinem Ende, The Witcher 3 steht vor der Tür ... und dazwischen schiebe ich ein wirklich schön gemachtes *Indie-Horror-Adventure* im Episodenformat: *The Last Door*. Das ganze spielt in England, Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts, und man hat sich atmosphärisch sehr an klassischer Horrorliterator orientiert. Die Rätsel sind bisher relativ einfach gehalten, was mich in diesem Fall aber kaum stört, da das Spiel vor allem Wert auf eine schöne Atmosphäre und eine gelungene Story legt. Mein persönliches Highlight ist bisher aber der wirklich gelungene Soundtrack. Wer Point & Click Adventures mit dichter Atmosphäre und toller Story mag, sich gleichzeitig aber nicht vor Pixeln, so groß wie Fingernägel (nein, ich übertreibe nicht/kaum, je nach Größe des Bildschirms) fürchtet, sollte mal einen Blick riskieren. Die erste Episode gibt's übrigens kostenlos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2015)

So, der Karriere-Modus von* Insane 2* ist geschafft, mir fehlen noch knappe 10% um auf 100 zu kommen, aber dazu müsste ich Online-Rennen bestreiten... Ich und Online-Zocken... Naja, ihr kennt mich ja... 

Nun wird endlich* Child of Light *fortgesetzt, und nebenbei spiele ich zum zweiten Male* Limbo*. Mal schauen ob ich meine Bestzeit von 2 1/2 Stunden unterbiete... ^^


----------



## luki0710 (17. Mai 2015)

Zum 3 mal The Run. Ich finds das gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## MichaelG (17. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, der Karriere-Modus von* Insane 2* ist geschafft, mir fehlen noch knappe 10% um auf 100 zu kommen, aber dazu müsste ich Online-Rennen bestreiten... Ich und Online-Zocken... Naja, ihr kennt mich ja...
> 
> Nun wird endlich* Child of Light *fortgesetzt, und nebenbei spiele ich zum zweiten Male* Limbo*. Mal schauen ob ich meine Bestzeit von 2 1/2 Stunden unterbiete... ^^



Wenn ich nur mal bei Limbo über das eine Becke herüber käme......   Da hab ich abgebrochen. Sonst ein wirklich geniales Spiel.


----------



## luki0710 (17. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur mal bei Limbo über das eine Becke herüber käme......   Da hab ich abgebrochen. Sonst ein wirklich geniales Spiel.


Ja limbo ist wirklich super. Definitiv nicht zu einfach aber auch nicht zu schwer. Ob wohl 2D und S/W eine super Atmosphäre. Hin und wieder nervt es wenn man weiß was man machen muss aber man es trotzdem nicht hinbekommt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur mal bei Limbo über das eine Becke herüber käme......   Da hab ich abgebrochen. Sonst ein wirklich geniales Spiel.


Kann man via Steam Videos aufnehmen?
Sonst würde ich dir die Stelle und meine Lösung veranschaulichen...


----------



## svd (17. Mai 2015)

Hast du nicht jetzt eine GTX970? Mit ShadowPlay solltest du was aufnehmen können. 
Sonst halt zB den MSI Afterburner verwenden. Für die paar Minuten langt's der ja auch.


----------



## Wynn (17. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann man via Steam Videos aufnehmen?
> Sonst würde ich dir die Stelle und meine Lösung veranschaulichen...



Du kannst Limbo streamen und ihn zuschauen lassen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2015)

Muss ich mal probieren. Hab noch nie direkte Spielszenen aufgenommen. Absolutes Neuland für mich.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Mai 2015)

Das Grundprinzip an der Stelle kenne ich. Hoch auf die Mittlere Plattform springen, den 1. Hebel ziehen, runter unter das Becken dort den 2. Hebel ziehen wieder hoch und über den zwischenzeitlich regulierten Wasserpegel auf die von oben herabgesenkte Zwischenplattform springen und von da aus auf die andere Seite. Der Krux an der Sache ist, daß die letzte Sprungsequenz dieser Reihe (von der abgesenkten Plattform aus) ums verrecken nicht klappen will. Weder aus dem Stand noch aus der Bewegung heraus. Ich springe immer gegen die "Uferwand" ohne mich hochziehen zu können. Oder ich stell mich schlicht und ergreifend zu dämlich an. Kann natürlich auch sein.


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. Mai 2015)

Von dem aktuellen Zeug (Invisible Inc., Galactic Civilizations 3) spricht mich nix an, daher habe ich mal wieder Dishonored rausgekramt. Gibt nichts Besseres, als an einen Gegner ranzuteleportieren, ihm das Schwert durch den Hals zu rammen, sich die Leiche zu schnappen und wieder weg zu teleportieren, bevor irgendwer was gemerkt hat


----------



## Sanador (17. Mai 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Von dem aktuellen Zeug (Invisible Inc., Galactic Civilizations 3) spricht mich nix an, daher habe ich mal wieder Dishonored rausgekramt. Gibt nichts Besseres, als an einen Gegner ranzuteleportieren, ihm das Schwert durch den Hals zu rammen, sich die Leiche zu schnappen und wieder weg zu teleportieren, bevor irgendwer was gemerkt hat


Was, man tötet in dem Spiel doch niemanden!
Du sollst doch für die kleine Emily ein gutes Vorbild sein.


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. Mai 2015)

Ach, das hab ich damals für den Test ja gemacht. Jetzt will ich Blut sehen. Geht auch viel schneller


----------



## MichaelG (17. Mai 2015)

Aktuell mit FC4 Hauptgame nach 72 h durch. Es fehlen nur noch 0,07 % für die ich keine Nerven habe (Arena-Rang 10 wg. der Waffe). Bin Rang 6. Das langt.

Die Menüsteuerung ist deutlich besser und übersichtlicher als in FC3. Viele Dinge sind 1:1 wie in FC3 gleich gut. Was nervt ist die bereits in anderen Beiträgen von mir erwähnte, übermäßige Tieraggressivität und die damit verbundenen Zufallsereignisse wo die Viecher aufgrund der Attacken ein unentdecktes Angreifen des Camps verhindern. Darin vermute ich einen Bug, den Ubisoft dann mit der Drogenerklärung irgendwie kaschiert hat.

Oder Tiere killen mal eben NPC von denen man gerade Geld bekommen soll. Dazu unverständliche Bugs. 2 versteckte Gebiete sind nur abgedreht bzw. gar nicht zugängig. 1 x im Gebirge wo der Triggerpunkt für die Freischaltung rund 12 m über Bodenniveau liegt (ergo nur mit Gyrokopter freischaltbar). Der 2. versteckte Punkt ist Unterwasser bei einem abgesoffenen LKW. Da liegt der Triggerpunkt unter Bodenniveau. Ergo nicht lösbar. Und ja ich hab den Trick mit den Clippingfehler der erlaubt mit dem Wingsuit so abgedreht zu fliegen daß man unter Erdniveau landet im Wasser probiert. Funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht.

 Dann Dinge wie die beschissen fahrende KI-Steuerung bei Autopilot, die teils abgrundtief doofe KI der freundlichen/neutralen NPC, die einen unbedingt vor den Kühler springen müssen. Dazu kommt bei einigen Missionen (Karma-Missionen Geiselbefreiung) das Soldaten im Felsen versteckt sind (idiotische, vermeidbare Fehler).

Aktuell spiele ich die DLC zu FC4 und bin bei Tal der Yetis bei über 80%. Spieldauer ist ansprechend. Ich suche aber immer noch krampfhaft nach 4 Fellen für die ultimative Ausrüstung. Aber sonst alles ok.


----------



## McDrake (18. Mai 2015)

Ich... ich...pöser purche

Spiele zZ nebenbei ein wenig StarTrek Trexels auf meinem Handy.
Ich finds einfach cool gemacht und die Soundeffekte und Musik sind einfach klasse.
Bis jetzt musste ich auch noch nix kaufen um weiter zu kommen. 
Die Ingamewährung Dilithium könnte man zwar mit Echtgeld vermehren, aber brauchte ich bis jetzt nicht.
Hab inzwischen sogar die 1701-D zugelegt. Die zahlt sich sehr schnell aus.

Ein paar Bugs gibts schon noch im Game. Nur störten die mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Mai 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich... ich...pöser purche
> 
> Spiele zZ nebenbei ein wenig StarTrek Trexels auf meinem Handy.
> Ich finds einfach cool gemacht und die Soundeffekte und Musik sind einfach klasse.
> ...


Gibt's das für Android? Costa quanta?


----------



## McDrake (18. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gibt's das für Android? Costa quanta?



Ich spiels auf Android 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yesgnome.startrek

Hatte, wie viele auch, das Problem, das Spiel zum ersten Start zu bewegen.
Hab dann erst mal meinen Speicher geleert (inkl *#9900#, was bei meinem alten S2 öfters mal gut tut).
Danach Neustart und seit dem läufts ohne Probleme.


----------



## luki0710 (18. Mai 2015)

Habe im Moment bei Apps die zusätzliche Dateien brauchen den Fehler 905(im Playstore) . Finde keine Lösung die Funktioniert.


----------



## MilfSchnitte69 (18. Mai 2015)

Leider habe ich zurzeit Ark probleme mit meinen Doofen PC! , 
sonst würde ich bestimmt nur The Witcher 3 und GTA 5 Spielen aber es geht leider nicht.
Deswegen Spiele ich leider zurzeit nur:

League Of Legends (PC)
Clicker Hero (PC) 
Resident Evil 1 (PC)
Resident Evil 4 (PC)
Resident Evil 5 (PC)
Hearthstone (PC)
Gothic 2 (PC)
Gothic 3 (PC)

Das war so ziemlich alles, ich warte auf eine Lösung damit ich GTA 5 und The Witcher 3 spielen kann!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Mai 2015)

Dirt Rally
Braucht man eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen, das Spiel ist in seiner jetzigen Form schon atemberaubend. Dieses Dirt würde mit seinen Vorgängern den Boden wischen. 
Es ist toll zu sehen, dass sich Codemasters wieder auf alte Tugenden besinnt und ein forderndes Rallyespiel abliefern will. Da freue ich mich doch auf die kommenden Inhalte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich spiels auf Android
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yesgnome.startrek
> 
> ...


Habs jetzt auch mal aufs Tablet installiert. Echt nice und total trekig. 

Allerdings hat das Teil ne ganz schön lange Ladezeit...


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Mai 2015)

Grand Theft Auto 5 ist durch (richtig gut, hat für mich Vice City als mein Lieblings-GTA abgelöst), The Last Door Season 1 ist durch (Fans von Indie-Horror-Adventures sollten unbedingt mal einen Blick riskieren, die erste Episode kann man kostenlos spielen), jetzt ist *The Witcher 3* da. Nach anfänglichen Technikproblemen (wer mit Freezes zu kämpfen hat, sollte man die fps-Begrenzung ausschalten) läuft es jetzt relativ gut und sieht dank SweetFX/Reshade Preset auch noch sehr gut aus (wobei es ohne nicht schlecht aussieht, aber ich mag die Farbpalette der SweetFX/Reshade Mod sehr gerne.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Mai 2015)

Ich habe eben die Hauptstory von *The Witcher 3* beendet. 
Man, was für ein episches Finale.
Wer Herzschwach ist, sollte entsprechende Pillen bereit stellen.
Wie die Entwickler hier mit meinen Gefühlen gespielt haben, war nicht mehr feierlich.
Ungefähr 10 Minuten lang war ich nah am Herzstillstand.


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2015)

Nacht durchgezockt und den Tag ?

Das wurde doch erst heute nacht freigeschaltet


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Mai 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Nacht durchgezockt und den Tag ?
> 
> Das wurde doch erst heute nacht freigeschaltet



Du weißt schon, dass ich gewisse berufliche Privilegien habe?


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2015)

Ah Konsolen Version ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Mai 2015)

Redakteure bekommen doch vorher ein Testmuster


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Mai 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ah Konsolen Version ^^



Nein, PC.
Shadow denkt mit.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Mai 2015)

Zocke grad auch The Witcher 3. Sieht super aus (mit Reshade + SweetFX (SS V1.1.-Settings ganz besonders) und läuft rund und stabil. Kann echt nicht meckern.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Mai 2015)

Magst du deine Config hier mit anderen Teilen? 

Ich find es immer sehr praktisch, wenn bei solchen Themen die verwendeten Einstellungen hochgeladen oder min. gepostet werden ... 

Edit: Ah ... hast du die Dateien + Config von Nea genommen? Dann hab ich den Link 'entdeckt'!


----------



## Bonkic (20. Mai 2015)

mach doch mal einer einen screenshot-thread zu witcher 3 auf! 
würde mich ja schon interessieren, wie es letztendlich in aktion (mit verschiedenen configs, patches etc.) aussieht.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Mai 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Magst du deine Config hier mit anderen Teilen?
> 
> Ich find es immer sehr praktisch, wenn bei solchen Themen die verwendeten Einstellungen hochgeladen oder min. gepostet werden ...
> 
> Edit: Ah ... hast du die Dateien + Config von Nea genommen? Dann hab ich den Link 'entdeckt'!




Ein Vorschlag meinerseits (wenn es technisch möglich ist):
Evtl. könnte ein Mod im Sammelthread zu Witcher 3 eine Art Inhaltsverzeichnis erstellen wo man auf einen Blick Links zu verschiedenen Themenbereichen findet, z.B. Tuning-Guide, SweetFX Config, Mods, Walkthroughs bzw. Komplettlösungen / Spieleguides, Screenshots (danke Bonkic! ^^), usw.
Aktuell ist die Lage noch recht übersichtlich, d.h. der Aufwand würde sich in Grenzen halten. Wenn man dagegen erst später damit anfängt, wenn es schon zwölfunddreißig Mods und elfundvierzig verschiedene SweetFX Configs gibt, dann wirds ätzend. ^^

Das wäre vor allem für Leute praktisch, die das Spiel erst in einigen Wochen/Monaten spielen werden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Mai 2015)

Die SweetFX-Config, die ich verwende: 
The Witcher 3 - SS V1.1 - The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt

Meiner Meinung nach hübsch anzusehen. Die Project E3 2013-Presets können sich auch sehen lassen.


Edit: Stimmt...Nea hat's schon gepostet. Eben erst gesehen.


----------



## Tuetenclown (20. Mai 2015)

Nochmal Mass Effect 1-3

Erstaunlich was sich mit HD-Texturen und GoDeSaTo rausholen lässt!


----------



## luki0710 (20. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie sind die Systemanforderungen (empfohlen) ziemlich hoch, findet ihr auch. Ich habe erst die Einstellungen von Experience genommen und dann nach noch mal hochgehauen. Es läuft bei meiner GTX 750 Ti OC auf hoch - Ultra trotzdem flüssig. Also so das ich damit zufrieden bin.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Mai 2015)

Dirt Dirt Dirt!!

Heute erstes Erfolgserlebnis: Mein erster Rallye-Meisterschaftssieg 
Ich war stolz wie Oskar über den Sieg und meine bescheidenen Fahrkünste


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Mai 2015)

Aurora hat ihr Volk gerettet. 

Hach... *Child of Light*... Ein fantastisches Spiel. Bewegend, erheiternd, dramatisch, prachtvoll... Bis ins letzte Byte ein Kunstwerk sondergleichen. [emoji7] 

Bravo, Ubisoft! Bitte mehr solcher Titel die aus der Masse herausstechen. Und vielleicht, ja, vielleicht irgendwann eine Rückkehr der jungen Prinzessin.
Wer es noch nicht angezockt hat -> UNBEDINGT NACHHOLEN! EIN MUST-HAVE-TITEL!

Jetzt banne ich den Soundtrack noch auf CD und höre mir diesen täglich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit an.

Der Abschluss-Song... *Zunge schnalz* [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9deD1UHEsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Mai 2015)

So, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht vertan habe und dieses nicht mit einem anderen Rätsel verwechsle, hier für MichaelG die Lösung des Becken-Rätsels aus *Limbo*. Eigentlich sehr simpel.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yT89N7CyY9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2015)

du musst dein video auf öffentlich stellen sauerland


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Mai 2015)

Seit Mittwoch nur noch am The Witcher 3 suchten. Urlaub sei Dank.  Das Spiel ist echt riesig (42h Spielzeit bisher und noch nichtmal aus Velen raus.) Und bisher gibt so gut wie keine Quests, die ich irgendwie als langweilig oder eintönig bezeichnen würde. Ganz im Gegenteil, die Quests, Dialoge, Bücher usw. kann ich wirklich nur loben. Absolut nichts zu meckern. Man vergisst richtig die Zeit bei diesem Spiel...wäre da nicht die stellenweise grausige Steuerung zu Pferd und unter Wasser...  

Jedenfalls...ich als großer Freund storylastiger Spiele bin geflasht.  Auch wenn die Hauptstory noch nicht so ganz in Fahrt gekommen ist, gibt es zig geniale Momente, wo ich manchmal aus dem Grinsen gar nicht mehr raus kam.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Mai 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls...ich als großer Freund storylastiger Spiele bin geflasht.  Auch wenn die Hauptstory noch nicht so ganz in Fahrt gekommen ist, gibt es zig geniale Momente, wo ich manchmal aus dem Grinsen gar nicht mehr raus kam.



Ich fand das geheime Labor des Tyromanten* ganz große Klasse. Und die Belohnung am Ende kann sich sehen lassen.



Spoiler



* Käsedeuter. Und am Ende gibt's ein Schwert namens "Emmentaler", das allerdings auch andere Dinge als Käse vorzüglich schneidet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Mai 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> du musst dein video auf öffentlich stellen sauerland


Oh... Okay. Ist mein allererstes in YT eingestelltes Video, bin damit noch nicht sehr vertraut. Werde ich später anpassen.

Edit: Fixed it. [emoji6]

P.S. Danke an svd für den Tipp mit Shadowplay. Wirklich easy zu bedienen und sehr gute Aufnahme-Qualität. [emoji106]


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Mai 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich fand das geheime Labor des Tyromanten* ganz große Klasse. Und die Belohnung am Ende kann sich sehen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Questreihe hab ich erst gestern hinter mich gebracht.  



Spoiler



Die Hauptquests in Velen und Novigrad hab ich erledigt. Mein Favorit bisher: Das Theaterstück, in dem Geralt mit spielen sollte.  Jetzt geht es aber erstmal zu den Skellige-Inseln, die offenbar ähnlich groß werden, wie Velen.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Mai 2015)

Soo. Nun nach FC4 hab ich mal wieder einen Versuch mit AC BF gestartet und geb dem Teil noch einmal eine Chance.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht vertan habe und dieses nicht mit einem anderen Rätsel verwechsle, hier für MichaelG die Lösung des Becken-Rätsels aus *Limbo*. Eigentlich sehr simpel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thx. Dann stell ich mich wohl echt zu doof an. Die Schalter sind kein Problem. Die ersten 3 Sprünge auch nicht. Aber der letzte Sprung an das andere Ufer will ums verrecken nicht klappen. ich muß doch bei den Sprüngen Strg rechts und hoch gleichzeitig drücken oder ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Thx. Dann stell ich mich wohl echt zu doof an. Die Schalter sind kein Problem. Die ersten 3 Sprünge auch nicht. Aber der letzte Sprung an das andere Ufer will ums verrecken nicht klappen. ich muß doch bei den Sprüngen Strg rechts und hoch gleichzeitig drücken oder ?


Also ich springe ganz normal während des Laufs, sowie ich die Kante des schwimmenden Blocks erreicht habe und halte nur die Laufrichtung fest. Er zieht sich dann automatisch hoch.

Eigentlich eine narrensichere Sache.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Mai 2015)

Nimmst Du nur die rechte Taste oder Rechts und Hoch ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nimmst Du nur die rechte Taste oder Rechts und Hoch ?


Nur rechts. Wobei ich bei der Aufnahme des Videos mit meinem X360-Pad gespielt hab, aber auch dort:
Nur in die Richtung laufen, springen, die Laufrichtung gedrückt halten und fertig, schon meistert der Knirps die Kante.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Mai 2015)

Funktioniert bei mir nicht.  Er springt nur bei Shift (oder Ctrl) ist in dem Falle wirklich wurst und Taste hoch+rechts zusammen. Und beim abspringen komme ich nur auf 50% der Höhe bei dem Beckenrand. Egal ob ich nun ctrl oder shift und Taste rechts/hoch getrennt oder beide zusammen drücke. Ich glaub ich muß mir doch ein Pad holen. Vielleicht funktioniert nur die Tastatursteuerung an der Stelle nicht richtig.   Das wäre das erste Spiel mit simpler Steuerung wo ich grandios versage. Und das davor hat ja auch alles geklappt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei mir nicht.  Er springt nur bei Shift (oder Ctrl) ist in dem Falle wirklich wurst und Taste hoch+rechts zusammen. Und beim abspringen komme ich nur auf 50% der Höhe bei dem Beckenrand. Egal ob ich nun ctrl oder shift und Taste rechts/hoch getrennt oder beide zusammen drücke. Ich glaub ich muß mir doch ein Pad holen. Vielleicht funktioniert nur die Tastatursteuerung an der Stelle nicht richtig.   Das wäre das erste Spiel mit simpler Steuerung wo ich grandios versage. Und das davor hat ja auch alles geklappt.


Dieser schwimmende Block hat aber auch die gleiche Höhe wie im Video, oder?


----------



## MichaelG (25. Mai 2015)

Denke schon. Müßte mal nachsehen. Auf jeden Fall wurden beide Hebel aktiviert.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. Mai 2015)

Nun geht's den Hügel rauf. Pikes Peak.
Schöne Streckenführung, schwierig zu meistern. Da heißt es wieder üben, üben, üben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2015)

Ähem... Jetzt hab ICH ein sehr seltsames Problem bei* Limbo*.

Hab das letzte Rätsel gelöst, müsste nun



Spoiler



durch die Glasscheibe geschleudert werden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





bleibe aber mitten in der Luft stehen. Nichts bewegt sich mehr. Wenn ich auf Pause gehe und wieder ins Spielzurückkehre, bewegt sich das Bild nur um nen Millimeter weiter.

Was ist DAS denn für ein Bug??? 
Das hatte ich in der DRM-freien Version nicht gehabt.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. Mai 2015)

*The Witcher 2: Assassin of Kings*

Nach dem mich der erste Teil absolut nicht vom Hocker gerissen hat, ist der 2. Teil bei mir ewig auf dem Steam Account ungespielt verschimmelt. Hatte das mal geschenkt bekommen und dann eben nie angefasst. Im Zuge des Hypes um Witcher 3 habe ich es dann doch mal installiert und angefangen. Und es macht bisher einen guten Eindruck. Atmosphärisch deutlich dichter als Teil 1. (Bisher) kein 10-minütiges umhergerenne um 2 Monster tot zu hauen um dann wieder 10 Minuten zurück zu rennen. Ja, die kämpfe sind knackig und man scheitert gerne das erste und 2. Mal aber das passt dann schon. Wenns so bleibt, bleibe ich gerne dabei, wenns wieder öde wird, dann eben nicht  Aber bin auch noch in Floatsam und habe da 2 oder 3 Quests gemacht. Hab den Hauptteil des Spiels also noch vor mir


----------



## Chemenu (27. Mai 2015)

*Medal of Honor: Allied Assault* beendet. Die letzten Minuten (Flucht aus Fort Schmerzen), waren mal mega nervig und frustrierend. 
Keine Ahnung wie man das auf einem der höheren Schwierigkeitsgrade noch schaffen soll. Schön auch, dass einen von zwei Seiten Scharfschützen in Empfang nehmen wenn man es dann mit grad noch 2 Lebenspunkten nach Draussen geschafft hat. Wirklich toll.   
Ob ich die AddOns *Spearhead* und *Breakthrough *noch spiele? Keine Ahnung. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2015)

Weichei.   Geht alles. Das Game ist aber eben keines wie die Neuen der nach dem Motto schnell. Sondern bedächtig vor und der Reihe nach die Gegner ausschalten. Mit einem COD-Gamestil kommt man da meistens nicht sehr weit.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Weichei.   Geht alles. Das Game ist aber eben keines wie die Neuen der nach dem Motto schnell. Sondern bedächtig vor und der Reihe nach die Gegner ausschalten. Mit einem COD-Gamestil kommt man da meistens nicht sehr weit.



Da hast Du was falsch in Erinnerung (ist oft so wenn man sich an "gute, alte Spiele" erinnert). 
In den letzten Minuten wird man dazu gezwungen einfach durch die Gänge zu rennen und im Vorbeirennen alles nieder zu mähen. Einmal kurz stehen bleiben -> tot. Da ist nix mehr mit Taktik, da zählt nur der Schnelle Zeigefinger am Abzug bzw. der Maus. ^^
Und dank unendlichem Gegner Respawn an manchen Stellen spielt es sich dann genauso wie ein Modern Warfare 2.  Ich hatte mir eben von dem Spiel auch mehr "Oldschool flavour" erhofft und erwartet.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2015)

Dann halt rennen und Deckung mitnehmen. Und halt vorher nicht so viel Treffer einkassieren.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann halt rennen und Deckung mitnehmen. Und halt vorher nicht so viel Treffer einkassieren.



Gute Idee, darauf bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen!


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2015)

Siehst Du.  . Spaß beiseite. Müßte das alte MoH wirklich nochmal zocken. Aber solche Rush-Sequenzen waren wenn überhaupt selten. Selbst die Mission im U-Boot-Bunker habe ich in aller Seelenruhe gelöst. Wo es fix gehen muß fällt mir gerade ein war bei der D-Day-Mission. Da in der Feuerpause schnell zur nächsten Deckung. Das war aber schon ziemlich am Anfang.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Mai 2015)

Hier die Stelle ab 17:25 hat mir solche Probleme bereitet. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZF-hff52ts:1046

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Nur waren bei mir die Gegner aggressiver/entschlossener und das Feuer aus dem Inneren der Anlage hat mir mehr Schaden zugefügt, mich regelrecht da raus getrieben. ^^
Hab eine gemoddete Version gespielt. Der erste Gegner in dem Video steht ja nur doof rum und schießt nicht?


----------



## Batze (27. Mai 2015)

Momentan vermehrt Dirt Rally.
Pikes Peak ist ja jetzt auch schon raus und ist schon eine ganz gute Herausforderung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hier die Stelle ab 17:25 hat mir solche Probleme bereitet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ja, die letzte Mission. Joah, die war leicht happig.

Am meisten aber hatte mir damals die Mission auf der Kirchturmspitze ("Der Soldat James Ryan" lässt grüßen ) zu schaffen gemacht. Da musste man, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, von oben sowohl auf Panzer achten als auch aufpassen dass die in den Turm stürmenden Gegner dich nicht von hinten abknallen.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Am meisten aber hatte mir damals die Mission auf der Kirchturmspitze ("Der Soldat James Ryan" lässt grüßen ) zu schaffen gemacht. Da musste man, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, von oben sowohl auf Panzer achten als auch aufpassen dass die in den Turm stürmenden Gegner dich nicht von hinten abknallen.



Hör mir auf, das war übelster Bullshit. Man steht da mit dem Fernglas in der Hand und ständig tauchen Gegner im Rücken auf, die dann aber nicht mit ihrer MP schießen sondern Granaten in den Raum werfen. 
Sowas dämliches hab ich wirklich selten gesehen. Und dann steht der Königstiger da unten auf der Brücke, den man verteidigen soll, auch noch völlig ohne Deckung auf dem Präsentierteller. 
Ich hab sowas von geflucht bei der Mission... da war ich schon kurz davor abzubrechen.^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hör mir auf, das war übelster Bullshit. Man steht da mit dem Fernglas in der Hand und ständig tauchen Gegner im Rücken auf, die dann aber nicht mit ihrer MP schießen sondern Granaten in den Raum werfen.
> Sowas dämliches hab ich wirklich selten gesehen. Und dann steht der Königstiger da unten auf der Brücke, den man verteidigen soll, auch noch völlig ohne Deckung auf dem Präsentierteller.
> Ich hab sowas von geflucht bei der Mission... da war ich schon kurz davor abzubrechen.^^


LOL 

Kenne ich. Hab ich vor 14 Jahren ähnlich durchgemacht. Und dennoch hab ich das Spiel geliebt. Bis heute der beste WW2-Shooter ever, würde ich sagen. In meinen Augen sogar noch besser als das später erschienene, erste COD.


----------



## KylRoy (28. Mai 2015)

_*Deus Ex - Human Revolution*_

endlich, verdammt!


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2015)

Wird Zeit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2015)

Heute versuch ich mich mal in einem schockigen Windel-Thriller... 



Spoiler



*Among the Sleep* 



Edit:
Scheisse, der Sound ist tatsächlich mordsgruselig... Wo ist meine Pampers?!


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Mai 2015)

Scho(c)ki in der Windel?

Igitt. Pfui. Also wirklich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Scho(c)ki in der Windel?
> 
> Igitt. Pfui. Also wirklich.


Da-da ka-ka!! *sabber-sabber*


----------



## Wynn (29. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Scheisse, der Sound ist tatsächlich mordsgruselig... Wo ist meine Pampers?!



Erwachsenenwindeln Windeln für Erwachsenen Gr. M, 20 Stück 100 - 120 cm Beckenumfang: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege


Ich spiel atm Lego Harry Potter es ist nicht schlecht - aber wenn man lego herr der ringe und lego marvel super heroes durchgespielt hat ist man verwöhnt durch die vollvertonung die es bei den alten spielen nicht gab


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Mai 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Erwachsenenwindeln Windeln für Erwachsenen Gr. M, 20 Stück 100 - 120 cm Beckenumfang: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege



Seid lieber froh, dass ihr sowas nicht benötigt. Ich trage sowas immer, wenn ich die Stadt verlasse.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Seid lieber froh, dass ihr sowas nicht benötigt. Ich trage sowas immer, wenn ich die Stadt verlasse.


Bist du ein Heimscheisser? Es gibt auch andersorts Klos. ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bist du ein Heimscheisser? Es gibt auch andersorts Klos. ^^


Klar scheisse ich zuhause. Unterwegs wartet mein Darm aber oft ungern mehrere Minuten am Stück.

Colitis ulcerosa – Wikipedia


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Klar scheisse ich zuhause. Unterwegs wartet mein Darm aber oft ungern mehrere Minuten am Stück.
> 
> Colitis ulcerosa – Wikipedia


Oh! Nicht gut!


----------



## djphilzen (30. Mai 2015)

Spiele gerade *Rayman: Origins*, was es ja mal als PcGames-Vollversion gab.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2015)

The Witcher 1 und 2 nochmal durchgespielt und jetzt geht es an den 3.Teil


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2015)

ach ja, neben Dirt steht auch Risen 2 auf dem Plan
schade dass das so mies gemacht wurde, das ist echt ein gutes RPG mit unverbrauchtem Setting


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Juni 2015)

*Football Manager 2014*
Kaum ist die Saison in echt vorbei, hänge ich virtuell wieder an der Nadel. Spanischer Drittligafußball ist überraschend spannend!


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juni 2015)

*Stranded Deep.

*
Eine Art Tom Hanks-Cast Away-Überlebenssimulator. Inklusive Rettungsboot, Kokosnüssen und Speer. Recht offen aber auch recht leblos, man findet Kartoffeln, Bananen, Fische und Krebse als Nahrung, begegnet dem ein oder anderen Hai, wärend man in Schiffswracks taucht, und nach seltenen Gegenständen sucht, z.b. ein Bootsmotor, ein Kompass oder ein Atemgerät.
Hat noch Early Access und etliche Bugs, macht aber schon irgendwie Spaß - auch wenn man kein Ziel zu haben scheint. Tag-und Nachtwechsel, Nebel und Regen, wobei letzterer sogar die Wasservorräte auffüllen kann.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (1. Juni 2015)

Hab gelesen, Stranded Deep soll recht schnell langweilig werden - hast schon mehr gespielt oder erstmal angetestet?


----------



## Wynn (1. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab gelesen, Stranded Deep soll recht schnell langweilig werden - hast schon mehr gespielt oder erstmal angetestet?



buffedShow 432: Stranded Deep, World of Tanks (2/2)


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab gelesen, Stranded Deep soll recht schnell langweilig werden - hast schon *mehr gespielt* oder erstmal *angetestet*?



3 Stunden waren es wohl. Ist wohl irgendwas zwischen beidem^^


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Juni 2015)

Ich hab gerade nach mehreren Monaten Pause mal wieder *Raceroom Racing Experience* angeschmissen und muss sagen: Ich gewöhne mich langsam an das Spiel. Ich spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken, mir das Group 5 Paket (vor allem die "Spirit of Sebring"-Corvette lockt mich ja irgendwie) zu kaufen. Wenn nur das viel zu schwache Force Feedback nicht wäre. Im Lenkrad spüre ich bei dem Spiel wirklich fast gar nichts, da ist soviel Widerstand wie eine Gabel in einem Glas Milch hat (wäre es ein Löffel, dann hätte ich mehr Widerstand als im Spiel), obwohl ich das Force Feedback komplett auf 100 hochgeballert habe, während mir Live for Speed, Assetto Corsa und auch Project Cars ein viel besseres Feedback geben, was das Auto im Grenzbereich gerade macht.




Enisra schrieb:


> ach ja, neben Dirt steht auch Risen 2 auf dem Plan
> schade dass das so mies gemacht wurde, das ist echt ein gutes RPG mit unverbrauchtem Setting



Risen 2 und auch 3 wurden wirklich zu unrecht von vielen schlecht gemacht. Ich glaube aber, zum Großteil liegt das auch daran (vor allem im internationalen Bereich), dass damals der ziemlich bekannte Youtuber Angry Joe ein echt mieses Review von beiden Spielen gemacht hat. So dämlich wie der sich im Spiel angestellt hat, muss man sich erstmal anstellen (und natürlich hat er für alles dem Spiel die Schuld gegeben). Teil 2 mag nicht ganz mit Gothic 1 und 2 oder auch Risen 1 & 3 mithalten können, aber ein schlechtes Spiel ist es bei weitem nicht. Die Grafik und Atmosphäre sind toll, die Inseln schön gestaltet ... lediglich das Design einiger Sidequests fand ich, im Vergleich zu den anderen Piranha Bytes Spielen, etwas ideenlos.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2015)

Hab am Wochenende Bastion endlich richtig angespielt... und dann natürlich auch gleich bis zum Ende.
"Dank" dem Hatred-Thema kam ich auf den Gedanken einen Twinstick-Shooter zu spielen. Und da kam mir in den Sinn, dass Bastion im Prinzip ja sowas ist 
Nach einer halben Stunde bekam ich das Gefühl für das Spiel und dann liess es mich nicht mehr los.
Jetzt, nach einmaligem Durchspielen, hab ich nochmals im "Plus"-Modus angefangen und versuche alle Ziele zu erreichen.
Wenn man die Spielmechanik erkannt und seine Lieblingswaffen gefunden hat, ist der zweite Durchlauf schon bissl schneller.

Wirklich schönes Game mit super Sprecher (hätte ihn mir in RL nie so vorgestellt) und genialem Soundtrack (gleich gekauft).

Witzig im Abspann:
Im Vergleich zum Entwicklerstudio, werden bei WB sicher doppelt so viele Namen aufgelistet


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute* Among the Sleep* beenden... Halbe Stunde gespielt, traue mich aber irgendwie nicht weiter.



Spoiler



Bin in dieser Albtraum-Wald, wo ich das letzte Puzzle-Stück aus dem Brunnen holen muss. Und zweimal hab ich so ein furchterregendes Etwas im difusen Nebel schleichen sehen... *bibber*



Shit... Hätte ich vorher gewusst dass das Spiel eine andere Form von* Slender*, *Outlast* und Co. ist... Für sowas hab ich nicht wirklich die Nerven. 

Egal... Werde mich die Tage nochmal dransetzen, durchgespielt werden muss es so oder so. ^^


----------



## Enisra (2. Juni 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Risen 2 und auch 3 wurden wirklich zu unrecht von vielen schlecht gemacht. Ich glaube aber, zum Großteil liegt das auch daran (vor allem im internationalen Bereich), dass damals der ziemlich bekannte Youtuber Angry Joe ein echt mieses Review von beiden Spielen gemacht hat. So dämlich wie der sich im Spiel angestellt hat, muss man sich erstmal anstellen (und natürlich hat er für alles dem Spiel die Schuld gegeben). Teil 2 mag nicht ganz mit Gothic 1 und 2 oder auch Risen 1 & 3 mithalten können, aber ein schlechtes Spiel ist es bei weitem nicht. Die Grafik und Atmosphäre sind toll, die Inseln schön gestaltet ... lediglich das Design einiger Sidequests fand ich, im Vergleich zu den anderen Piranha Bytes Spielen, etwas ideenlos.



so,Risen 2 ist jetzt auch beendet, komplett und ja es ist ein schöne Spiel
wobei ich die Kämpfe jetzt als dezenten Kritikpunkt anführen würde , die ich etwas langweilig und zu selten fand und die Bäume (wer es gespielt hat weiß was ich meine) und die Figuren
Aber die 86 vom Peter hat sich das Spiel schon verdient, denn es hat sich gut gesteuert und vorallem ein unverbrauchtes Setting

Und wenn man sich die Steam Revies anschaut, ich glaube die haben teilweise ein anderes Spiel gespielt wenn die so sehr auf die Steuerung schimpfen


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2015)

Aktuell AC Black Flag. Bin bei ungefähr 36%. Wenn man den Titel vergisst macht das Spiel selbst richtig Spaß. Auch wenn Kenway imho immer noch der blaßeste Charakter der Serie ist. 

Es macht Spaß Festungen zu zerlegen und einzunehmen, Konvois auszurauben, Schatzkarten zu finden, die Schätze zu holen und das eigene Schiff aufzurüsten. Aber ich höre trotz Aktivierung keine Shantys (Bug?). Und an einigen Stellen ploppen unschön die Figuren direkt vor der eigenen Nase aus dem nichts auf.

Die Kämpfe sind AC typisch mit Piraten-Würze (Doppelschwert). Aber bei den Deko-Optionen hat Ubi es übertrieben. Wozu 10-20 verschiedene Segel, Steuerräder, Gallionsfiguren? Das ist etwas too much.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell AC Black Flag. Bin bei ungefähr 36%. Wenn man den Titel vergisst macht das Spiel selbst richtig Spaß. Auch wenn Kenway imho immer noch der blaßeste Charakter der Serie ist.
> 
> Es macht Spaß Festungen zu zerlegen und einzunehmen, Konvois auszurauben, Schatzkarten zu finden, die Schätze zu holen und das eigene Schiff aufzurüsten. Aber ich höre trotz Aktivierung keine Shantys (Bug?). Und an einigen Stellen ploppen unschön die Figuren aus dem nichts auf.
> 
> Die Kämpfe sind AC typisch mit Piraten-Würze (Doppelschwert). Aber bei den Deko-Optionen hat Ubi es übertrieben. Wozu 10-20 verschiedene Segel, Steuerräder, Gallionsfiguren? Das ist etwas too much.


Zu den Chantys:
Via Steuerkreuz rechts eingeschaltet?


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2015)

Steuerkreuz ? Ich spiele per Maus+Tastatur. Und da ist Taste 3 Shanty und Taste 4 Shanty off. Oder brauch ich ein Pad?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Steuerkreuz ? Ich spiele per Maus+Tastatur. Und da ist Taste 3 Shanty und Taste 4 Shanty off. Oder brauch ich ein Pad?


Sorry, dachte du wärst bei AC Gamepad-Nutzer... Hmm... Dann könnte es tatsächlich ein Bug sein.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2015)

No Problem.  Ich muß mir dann wohl doch noch ein Pad holen.


----------



## svd (2. Juni 2015)

Wahrscheinlich ist es sogar noch cooler, wenn du das Lenkrad anschließt.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2015)

LOOL. Schiff mit Lenkrad steuern. Wie besoffen muß man denn dann sein ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> LOOL. Schiff mit Lenkrad steuern. Wie besoffen muß man denn dann sein ?


Wieso nicht? So ne Jackdaw mit Servolenkung ist doch was Feines... ^^


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2015)

Lool. Und mit den Schaltpaddles nimmt man dann links Breitseite und rechts den Mörser. Mit dem Nitroschalter die Jagdkanonen und mit nem anderen Schalter die kleinen beweglichen Kanonen für die gezielten Treffer.


----------



## svd (2. Juni 2015)

Na, wenn das Forcefeedback gut ist und das Steuern mächtig in die Arme geht, kann ich mir das schon gut vorstellen.
Besser wird's dann nur noch mit einem Äffchen auf der Schulter.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2015)

Fehlt dann nur noch die Augenklappe und auf der anderen Schulter der Papagei.   Wobei mich das wieder mal daran erinnert, daß ich mal wieder Pirates of the Carribean anschauen sollte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Lool. Und mit den Schaltpaddles nimmt man dann links Breitseite und rechts den Mörser. Mit dem Nitroschalter die Jagdkanonen und mit nem anderen Schalter die kleinen beweglichen Kanonen für die gezielten Treffer.


Und das Beste kommt noch:
Mit der Hupe löst du den Enterhaken aus.

Also... Wie viele Argumente brauchst du denn noch? [emoji1]


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2015)

Das klingt so abgedreht, daß es sogar klappen könnte.


----------



## svd (2. Juni 2015)

Das Beste wäre dann, noch eine Oculus Rift zu nehmen und eine Linse abzukleben, um den 2D Effekt der Augenklappe zu simulieren, haha.


----------



## VierH (2. Juni 2015)

Also ich spiele es auch im Moment. Gab's für nen Zehner [emoji6] 
Ich spiele es auch mit Maus und Tastatur.    Die shantys funktionieren bei mir. 
Finde ich irgendwie seltsam, da wir ja eigentlich die selbe Version haben sollten. Oder es liegt an der Ubibug Plattform. [emoji43] 
Eine Frage hätte ich da aber noch. Wie findet man Schätze? Im Ladebildschirm kommt der Hinweis, dass man den Schatzsucher ausrüsten soll. Wo bekomme ich den?
Wenn ich die Schatzkarten mit der Karte vergleiche, erkenne ich die Orte. Ich kann da aber nichts machen. 
Ach ja, noch ne Frage: Wie kann man Wracks plündern? Also die, die auf der Karte angezeigt werden. 
Danke schon mal [emoji6]


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2015)

Es gibt keinen Schatzsucher. Der Ausdruck ist Blödsinn. Du brauchst nur die Schatzkarte. 

Auf der Schatzkarte sind Koordinaten. Die suchst Du auf der Hauptkarte. Dort fährst Du hin und die Schatzkarte zeigt Dir markante Punkte wo Du dann auf einem eng begrenzten Gebiet nachschaust. Da kommt graben. Das machst Du und dann hast Du den Schatz.

An Wracks kommst Du nur mit der Taucherglocke. Die wird irgendwann im späteren Verlauf freigeschalten und die mußt Du kaufen. Wie alle Schiffsaufwertungen. Entweder über den Hafenmeister oder unterwegs in der Kapitänskajüte auf dem Schiff.

PS: Was drückst Du für die Aktivierung der Shanties?


----------



## svd (2. Juni 2015)

Und um versunkene Wracks zu plündern, brauchst du erst die technische Ausrüstung dazu.
Nicht jeder Pirat kann einfach so zehn Minuten die Luft anhalten.


----------



## VierH (2. Juni 2015)

Aaahhh , danke [emoji3] 
Die Glocke habe ich noch nicht. Ich lass mich zu sehr von den ganzen Fundsachen uns Nebenquests ablenken, als bei der Story voran zu kommen [emoji16] 
Für die shanties  drücke ich nichts. Die singen von ganz alleine.
Eventuell musst du die Lieder vorher mal im Menü "angucken".  Ich mache das eigentlich immer, wenn ich ein neues habe. Einfach nur um den Text zu kennen, damit ich mitsingen kann [emoji1]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Und um versunkene Wracks zu plündern, brauchst du erst die technische Ausrüstung dazu.
> Nicht jeder Pirat kann einfach so zehn Minuten die Luft anhalten.


Es sei denn man ist ein MÄCHTIGER Pirat.


----------



## VierH (2. Juni 2015)

Mächtiger Pirat™ wenn schon!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. Juni 2015)

Da bin ich aber überrascht. 
Wieder ein neues Update für Dirt, dann geht's jetzt in Deutschland mit neuen Wagen auf Zeitenjagd

Edit: Schade, doch kein Update und dabei fuhr sich der Opel Kadett so gut


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2015)

*durchatmet* Okay-okay-okay...

Ich tu das höchst ungern, aber ich werde *Among the Sleep* NICHT zuende spielen. *Slender*-Klone sind definitiv nichts für mich. Auch wenn ich hier einen kleinen Wonnepropeppen verkörpere, der schwarze Mann macht mir doch Angst... 

Dann widme ich mich lieber was ganz anderem... *Gods will be watching*,  denke ich...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juni 2015)

Klingt aber so, als wärst du schon fast durch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Klingt aber so, als wärst du schon fast durch.


Keine Ahnung wie viel mich da noch erwarten würde, ich bin bedient. ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



Wenn du die Sumpfhexe überstanden hast, dann auch das. [emoji6]


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir jetzt nen Trainer besorgt, und *Hatred* durchgespielt, weil ich sehen wollte was am Ende passiert. Da ich keine Heilung brauchte, musste ich auch nicht soviele Exekutionen anwenden - das war sehr...entspannend. Hab alle Nebenmissionen gemacht und weniger als 2 Stunden für das ganze Spiel gebraucht. 
In den letzten beiden Leveln würde der Schwierigkeitsgrad nochmal deutlich ansteigen, da man es viel (sogar fast ausschliesslich) mit Militär zu tun bekommt. Dient wohl der Streckung der Spielzeit. Ich hatte Spaß beim Einsetzen des Flammenwerfers, und alles zu zerstören war mal ganz lustig - einen Vollpreis ist die Sache definitiv nicht wert, und ich könnte mich immer noch blau ärgern, dass die Entwickler das gute Spielgerüst aus Grafik und Physik nicht für etwas sinnvolleres genutzt haben - ein neues Commandos-Spiel wäre z.b. nett...ein Stirb Langsam Spiel mit RPG-Elementen...hätte man einiges draus machen können.

Wer es mal sehen will, ohne es zu spielen - Hab mal eine ganze Mission mitgeschnitten - sind etwa 20 min.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LEaTGh1kGM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2015)

Schade um das technische Gerüst. Ein Die Hard mit so einem Top Down Ansatz und dem Zerstörungsfeature wäre genial. Oder ein Jagged Alliance.


----------



## Exar-K (4. Juni 2015)

Das Setting ist mir relativ egal, zu den Moralaposteln gehöre ich gewiss nicht, die bei dem Spiel anscheinend wieder Hochkonjunktur haben.
Top-Down Shooter mag ich eigentlich ganz gerne, aber das scheint schnell eintönig zu werden. Vielleicht schau ich für 2-3€ irgendwann mal rein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2015)

Gestern 1 1/2 Stunden mit *Gods will be watching* verbracht. Sehr minimalistisches Spielprinzip, nur Entscheidungen treffen und jederzeit mit möglicherweise tödlichen Konsequenzen rechnen... Aber dadurch auch recht spannend. Schöne Pixelart-Optik und ein seeeeeehr guter Soundtrack (vielleicht hätte ich doch die Collector's Edition kaufen sollen, war da nicht der Soundtrack dabei?).

Schöner Point-and-click-Sci-Fi-Thriller. [emoji106]

Und wieder ein Steam-Titel der (warum auch immer) keine erreichten Achievements registriert. [emoji52]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das Setting ist mir relativ egal, zu den Moralaposteln gehöre ich gewiss nicht, die bei dem Spiel anscheinend wieder Hochkonjunktur haben.
> Top-Down Shooter mag ich eigentlich ganz gerne, aber das scheint schnell eintönig zu werden. Vielleicht schau ich für 2-3€ irgendwann mal rein.


Wie denn? In Deutschland ist es nicht (mehr) via Steam zu kaufen. Meine ich. Und GoG will es grundsätzlich nicht in seinem Katalog aufnehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2015)

Beim Publisher selbst gibt es die Keys für Steam ohne VPN-Aktivierung wenn ich das korrekt vernommen habe.


----------



## Exar-K (4. Juni 2015)

Wird bestimmt mal bei irgendeinem Bundle dabei sein.
Und falls nicht, auch egal. So dringend brauche ich es nicht.


----------



## luki0710 (4. Juni 2015)

Kann mir einer bei Limbo weiter helfen? Ich komme bei dieser riesen Fliege nicht weiter


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Juni 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer bei Limbo weiter helfen? Ich komme bei dieser riesen Fliege nicht weiter



Du musst von links *ganz* langsam auf sie zugehen, und dann, wenn sie "startet" an ihre Beine springen.


----------



## golani79 (4. Juni 2015)

Habe eben The Vanishing of Ethan Carter beendet.




Spoiler



Während  des Spiels waren zwar einige Momente, wo ich mir echt nicht sicher war,  wie ich das interpretieren soll, aber dass man eigentlich die Träume /  Fantasien eines sterbenden Kindes spielt, mit dem hätte ich nicht  gerechnet. Aber wirklich gut umgesetzt muss man sagen und je mehr  Hinweise man bekommt, umso klarer wird das Bild, bis sich schließlich  alles in diesem tragischen Ende auflöst 

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Juni 2015)

Momentan reicht es gerade mal für eine Fahrt in Euro Truck Simulator 2 am Abend. Ansonsten komme ich gerade nicht viel zum zocken. Dabei müsste ich mal Dragon Age: Inquisition und GTA 5 weiterspielen... Joghurt von Nürnberg nach Kassel fahren ist aber gerade irgendwie entspannender, muss ich sagen. Abgesehen davon gibt es jetzt endlich den Mercedes Actros. Yay!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss jetzt aber erstmal Geld für die Ausstattung verdienen...


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Juni 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Momentan reicht es gerade mal für eine Fahrt in Euro Truck Simulator 2 am Abend. Ansonsten komme ich gerade nicht viel zum zocken. Dabei müsste ich mal Dragon Age: Inquisition und GTA 5 weiterspielen... Joghurt von Nürnberg nach Kassel fahren ist aber gerade irgendwie entspannender, muss ich sagen. Abgesehen davon gibt es jetzt endlich den Mercedes Actros. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werd oft belächelt, wenn ich sage, dass ich den LS 15 spiele. Aber solche Spiele sind wirklich kolossal entspannend. Ich ernte meine Gerste und meine Kartoffeln und höre nebenher Drei ??? Hörspiele. Was entspannenderes kenn ich nicht. Nach so einem Murks wie Hatred ist es umso entspannender^^


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2015)

ja, bei so einem RPG kann man schlecht so nen Podcast hören oder nen Stream vielleicht schauen
bei sowas geht das gut


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, bei so einem RPG kann man schlecht so nen Podcast hören oder nen Stream vielleicht schauen
> bei sowas geht das gut



Für mich hält da immer CS:GO her^^. Einem Almost Daily zuhören und während dessen am Aim arbeiten


----------



## Exar-K (5. Juni 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Für mich hält da immer CS:GO her^^. Einem Almost Daily zuhören und während dessen am Aim arbeiten


Hauptsache du spielst kein Competitive. Wer taub ist wie ein 90jähriger, hat da nix verloren.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Juni 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wer taub ist wie ein 90jähriger, hat da nix verloren.



Bist du wahnsinnig?^^ Wenn ich MM spiele, dann nur mit Headset und Teamspeak. Alles andere wäre auf meinem Level (LE) nicht wirklich empfehlenswert^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?


Bei mir war wohl in erster Linie die Grafik der Kaufgrund, und ich hab mir sehr viel Zeit gelassen, die Welt genau anzuschauen. Dummerweise hab ich dann die Kurbel am Strand nicht mehr gefunden, obwohl ich sie schon mal entdeckt hatte^^ Bin da 15 min wie ein Huhn rumgelaufen.


----------



## golani79 (5. Juni 2015)

Hehe .. ja, wenn man was übersieht, kanns leicht sein, dass man ne Weile unterwegs ist, bis man gefunden hat, wonach man sucht


----------



## Exar-K (5. Juni 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wenn ich MM spiele, dann nur mit Headset und Teamspeak. Alles andere wäre auf meinem Level (LE) nicht wirklich empfehlenswert^^


Du glaubst nicht, was für Leute man manchmal zugelost bekommt. 
In den letzten Monaten mussten wir leider öfter den ein oder anderen Platz auffüllen lassen, da ein paar Kumpels zeitlich nicht mehr so flexibel sind.
Ich habe sogar häufiger komplett random spielen müssen. Das kann ich wahrlich nicht empfehlen
So Späße wie mit 4 Russen in einem Team zu spielen sind nicht gut für den Blutdruck.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Habe eben The Vanishing of Ethan Carter beendet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So habe ich die Story auch verstanden. Letztendlich ist am Ende ja auch relativ klar, worum es in dem Spiel geht.

An der Optik könnte sich übrigens so mancher Triple-A Titel noch eine Scheibe abschneiden. Die die Photogrammetrie-Technik sieht einfach alles unglaublich natürlich aus. Wäre schön, das in Zukunft häufiger zu sehen. Wenn so ein kleiner Indie-Entwickler das hinbekommt, sollten größere Softwareschmieden damit ja eigentlich auch kein Problem haben.


----------



## golani79 (5. Juni 2015)

Wusste gar nicht, dass die Photogrammetrie verwendet haben - aber ja, sieht schon ziemlich nice aus. Und ist auch noch Unreal Engine 3.

Hab mir ein paarmal gedacht, wie sich wohl ein Skyrim oder ähnliches Spiel mit so nem Look anfühlen würde


----------



## Fireball8 (5. Juni 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht, was für Leute man manchmal zugelost bekommt.
> In den letzten Monaten mussten wir leider öfter den ein oder anderen Platz auffüllen lassen, da ein paar Kumpels zeitlich nicht mehr so flexibel sind.
> Ich habe sogar häufiger komplett random spielen müssen. Das kann ich wahrlich nicht empfehlen
> So Späße wie mit 4 Russen in einem Team zu spielen sind nicht gut für den Blutdruck.



Gott bewahre...

So "rassistisch" das auch klingen mag, aber bei CS: GO ist es einfach *IMMER* so, dass genau die die Trolle oder Hacker sind  Extremst nervig, wenn man zu 4 zockt und dann ein so'n Vollhonk alles versaut 


Ansonsten zocke ich immer wieder LoL (absolut gar nicht gut für den Blutdruck, dennoch macht's Spaß im Ranked, auch nach 3 Jahren) und habe mir jetzt endlich The Witcher 3 zugelegt. Bin sehr gespannt drauf!


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Juni 2015)

Es soll ja bald auch ein Unreal-Engine 4 Update für das Spiel kommen. Bin gespannt, wie es dann aussieht und läuft. Ist schon ziemlich beeindruckend für so ein kleines Indie-Studio, was die da auf die Beine gestellt haben.


----------



## golani79 (5. Juni 2015)

Mit nem UE4 Update würde ich es doch glatt nochmal installieren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2015)

Sohnemann hat gerade seine Zocker-Stunde... Und kommt zu meinem Erstaunen recht gut in *Child of Light* allein zurecht, auch wenn er von der Geschichte wegen der langen Texte nur Bruchstücke versteht.

Hauptsache es gefällt ihm. Und da mach ich mir keine Sorgen, der ist schon Feuer und Flamme seit er mir bei meinem Durchgang zusehen dürfte.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Juni 2015)

Brutal Doom

Einfach herrlich.


----------



## Niinchen (6. Juni 2015)

DreadOut Akt 2. Nicht so trashy, wie es auf dem ersten Blick scheint.  .. Na ja, vielleicht doch ein wenig


----------



## Exar-K (6. Juni 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Brutal Doom
> 
> Einfach herrlich.



Lass das mal nicht den Felix hören, der schreibt sonst noch eine Kolumne über dich.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Juni 2015)

Ich befreie ja den Mars von bösen Dämonen und rotte nicht die Bevölkerung einer Stadt aus, weil meine langen, ungewaschenen Haare Depressionen in mir auslösen und ich in meinem schwarzen Ledermantel ständig schwitze. Ich glaube, da hat keiner was gegen


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Juni 2015)

Schade. Mit meinem Doomsday funzt das wohl nicht.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. Juni 2015)

Hatoful Boyfriend

Ja was war das denn 
Nachdem ich im ersten Anlauf von ein paar Falken fertig gemacht wurde, hab ich es im zweiten geschafft meinem Taubenfreund zu helfen, den wahren Pudding zu finden. 
Sehr witzige und zugleich absurde Handlung


----------



## Sanador (7. Juni 2015)

*D4: Dark Dreams Don't Die - Season 1*
Ich hatte es überhaupt nicht auf meinem Radar und hab es einfach mal bei GoG mitgenommen ( 5 Stunden für 12,39 Euro kann man nichts sagen). Und ich bin nun sehr begeistern vom Art-Style, den tollen und abgedrehten Charakteren ( da ist eine Frau, die glaubt, sie wäre eine Katze ) und spannend inszenierten Handlung.
Nur endet das Spiel mit einem fiesen Cliffhanger und ich hoffe, dass Season 2 auch wieder auf dem PC erscheinen wird.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. Juni 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> *D4: Dark Dreams Don't Die - Season 1*
> Ich hatte es überhaupt nicht auf meinem Radar und hab es einfach mal bei GoG mitgenommen ( 5 Stunden für 12,39 Euro kann man nichts sagen). Und ich bin nun sehr begeistern vom Art-Style, den tollen und abgedrehten Charakteren ( da ist eine Frau, die glaubt, sie wäre eine Katze ) und spannend inszenierten Handlung.
> Nur endet das Spiel mit einem fiesen Cliffhanger und ich hoffe, dass Season 2 auch wieder auf dem PC erscheinen wird.



Oh ja Amanda
Habe mir bisher zwar nur die Demo zum Spiel näher angeschaut, aber allein die Präsentation, Charaktere und die nicht wenigen Interaktionsmöglichkeiten mit der Spielwelt haben mich in der relativ kurzen Spielzeit schon sehr beeindruckt. Zudem hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass die OTE's mit der Maus so leicht von der Hand gehen.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Juni 2015)

Stargate-Network




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich viel gibt es zwar noch nicht zu sehen, trotzdem nett mal ne Runde durchs SGC zu laufen. Wenn daraus mal ein richtiges Spiel wird...


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Oh ja Amanda
> Habe mir bisher zwar nur die Demo zum Spiel näher angeschaut, aber allein die Präsentation, Charaktere und die nicht wenigen Interaktionsmöglichkeiten mit der Spielwelt haben mich in der relativ kurzen Spielzeit schon sehr beeindruckt. Zudem hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass die OTE's mit der Maus so leicht von der Hand gehen.



Jap, die Demo hab ich auch gespielt.
Auf Steam gibts ja 2 Editionen. Das normale Spiel und die Deluxe Edition. Was ist denn in dieser Deluxe Edition noch zusätzlich drin? Da gibt es irgendwie auf Steam keine Informationen dazu.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jap, die Demo hab ich auch gespielt.
> Auf Steam gibts ja 2 Editionen. Das normale Spiel und die Deluxe Edition. Was ist denn in dieser Deluxe Edition noch zusätzlich drin? Da gibt es irgendwie auf Steam keine Informationen dazu.



Das sind solch digitale Zugaben, wie Artbook, Soundtrack... und typisch ein Costümset^^
Aber ich glaub auf der Steamseite steht das irgendwo, sonst siehe dort: Retail Versions


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. Juni 2015)

Hab vorhin *Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 *angeschmissen. Ulkiger Kontrast zu Doom vorher. Interessant zu sehen, wie sich das Shooter-Genre so (weiter-?)enwickelt hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab vorhin *Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 *angeschmissen. Ulkiger Kontrast zu Doom vorher. Interessant zu sehen, wie sich das Shooter-Genre so (weiter-?)enwickelt hat.


Das hier zeigt es immer noch am Besten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Juni 2015)

Mein letztes CoD war 2007. Glaube auch nicht, dass ich seitdem was verpasst habe. 
Aber dieses Brutal Doom ist wirklich ne Gaudi, hätte ich schon eher entdecken sollen - *so* hätte es immer aussehen sollen^^ Das würde wohl heute in der Form glatt nochmal indiziert^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juni 2015)

Also ich muss echt sagen, *Gods will be watching* ist mal eine ganz andere Art von Spiel.
Viele Faktoren die zu beachten sind, unerwartete Störungen auf die man entsprechend reagieren und hoffen muss, dass die getroffenen Entscheidungen hinterher fruchten... Schöner psychologischer Nervenkitzel.
Von den ersten 3 gespielten Kapiteln konnte ich immerhin Nr.1 und Nr.3 ohne Verluste beenden, in Nr. 2 habe ich mich verspekuliert - mit tödlichem Ergebnis.

Was mir allerdings auffällt - und das macht die Atmo ein klein wenig kaputt bzw. unglaubwürdig - ist die Tatsache, dass negative Folgen keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die anderen Kapitel haben, wie anhand meines Beispiels:
In Kapitel 2 stirbt mein Begleiter, im darauffolgendem Akt weilt er wieder unter den Quicklebendigen.
Das hätte man besser wie in *The Walking Dead* umsetzen sollen, wo Entscheidungen und Konsequenzen endgültig sind und auch bleiben.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2015)

Übrigens da einige Probleme mit Fallout 3 unter WIN 8.1 haben: Es gibt hierfür diverse Lösungen. Bei mir läuft Fallout 3 GOTY-Edition (Steam-Version) momentan unter WIN 8.1.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Juni 2015)

Bei mir läuft nun der zweite Durchgang The Witcher 3.  Und diesmal mit der E3FX-Mod (Alternative Bloom). Es sieht meiner Meinung nach so sehr viel besser aus. Sattere, aber kühlere Farben, besserer Kontrast, intensiveres Bloom, schöneres Texture-Sharpening usw.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also ich muss echt sagen, *Gods will be watching* ist mal eine ganz andere Art von Spiel.
> Viele Faktoren die zu beachten sind, unerwartete Störungen auf die man  entsprechend reagieren und hoffen muss, dass die getroffenen  Entscheidungen hinterher fruchten... Schöner psychologischer  Nervenkitzel.
> Von den ersten 3 gespielten Kapiteln konnte ich immerhin Nr.1 und Nr.3  ohne Verluste beenden, in Nr. 2 habe ich mich verspekuliert - mit  tödlichem Ergebnis.



Du hast es dir übrigens genau im richtigen Moment gekauft. Kurz  davor kam ein kostenloser DLC per Patch, der die Story weiterführt 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft nun der zweite Durchgang The Witcher 3.  Und diesmal mit der E3FX-Mod (Alternative Bloom). Es sieht meiner Meinung nach so sehr viel besser aus. Sattere, aber kühlere Farben, besserer Kontrast, intensiveres Bloom, schöneres Texture-Sharpening usw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Witcher 3 ist echt ein klasse Spiel und sieht auch sehr gut aus. Das einzige "Problem", was ich dabei hab, dass meine GTX 970 beim Spielen bis zu 80 Grad heiß wird, denke das geht aber noch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> The Witcher 3 ist echt ein klasse Spiel und sieht auch sehr gut aus. Das einzige "Problem", was ich dabei hab, dass meine GTX 970 beim Spielen bis zu 80 Grad heiß wird, denke das geht aber noch.


Echt? Meine wird nie so heiß. 60-70 Grad vlt.

Grasdichte erhöhen (was ja so gut wie keine Leistung zieht), Texturauflösung der Vegetation und ein wenig großzügiger eingesetztes Tessellation bei Gebäuden und es sähe grandios aus.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Juni 2015)

Ich bin bei Witcher 3 ja mittlerweile bei über 100 Spielstunden im ersten Durchgang angekommen.

Zwar bin ich weiterhin schwer angetan von der Welt, der Atmosphäre und der Inszenierung, aber den ein oder anderen Wermutstropfen gibt es dennoch. 
Mir fehlt die Übersicht im Inventar und die Möglichkeit, Gegenstände zu lagern (zB Hexerausrüstung, die noch geupgradet werden kann). 
Außerdem bekomme ich bislang wenig Konsequenzen meiner Taten zu spüren. Ich weiß nicht, ob das dem Open World- Konzept geschuldet ist. Ich habe nur das Gefühl, dass meine Entscheidungen im zweiten Teil mehr Gewicht hatten. Da war ja der zweite Akt je nach Wahl der Seite ganz anders. Vielleicht bin ich in der Hauptquest noch nicht weit genug, damit ich Auswirkungen spüre. Ich hoffe, da kommt noch etwas mehr als bislang.

Meine 970 wird bislang nicht heißer als ca. 65 Grad.


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das hier zeigt es immer noch am Besten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei das alte Map-Design auch nicht komplett super war. Hab ja gerade Doom durchgespielt - Orientierungslosigkeit hoch 10. Ein Mittelding wäre schön 
Und was mir persönlich mehr auf die Nerven geht als lineare Korridore: Wenn das Spiel alle paar Minuten künstliche meine Interaktionsmöglichkeiten einschränkt und mir die Kontrolle über Bewegung oder Kamera entzieht, damit ich auch ja nicht die sechs Millionen Dollar teure Skriptsequenz verpasse.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juni 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wobei das alte Map-Design auch nicht komplett super war. Hab ja gerade Doom durchgespielt - Orientierungslosigkeit hoch 10. Ein Mittelding wäre schön



seh ich auch so. da wird die vergangenheit von einigen verklärt.
mir hat es jedenfalls keinen besonderen spaß bereitetet, einen längst bekannten levelabschnitt nach einem winzigen schlüssel zu durchsuchen, der mir -natürlich auf der anderen seite des levels- eine tür öffnet.


----------



## Enisra (8. Juni 2015)

nja, am besten bekommen es irgendwie die Shooter-RPGs wie Deus Ex oder Borderlands hin, wo man einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du hast es dir übrigens genau im richtigen Moment gekauft. Kurz  davor kam ein kostenloser DLC per Patch, der die Story weiterführt


Joah, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Netter Service.

Muss aber Kapitel 4 nochmal neustarten. Von meinem 7-köpfigen Team haben 3 Reissaus genommen, und kurz vorm Ende hab ich auch noch meinen Hund erschossen. Versehentlich.  [emoji1]


----------



## McDrake (8. Juni 2015)

Pile of shame...

Alan Wake hatte ich auf der 360 als CE mal gekauft, aber nie zu Ende gespielt.
Ich wusste, dass ich das Ding auch auf Steam mal bei nem Sale gekauft habe.
Und da bin ich jetzt dran.

Da ich in Richtung "Horror" ein Hosenscheisser bin, was ich gerne zugebe, spiele ich das Spiel auf dem einfachsten Modus.
Und eigentlich würde ich mir wünschen, dass es noch eine Stufe darunter gäbe.
Würde sehr gerne ein wenig ungestörter in den Dörfern und Wäldern um Bright Falls rumwandern.

Ich finde das Setting nach wie vor sehr stimmig und mich interessierts, wie die Story weitergeht.
UND BITTE KEINE SPOILER HIER, auch wenn das ganze am Schluss evtl. abflacht.
Lasst mich einfach bissl weiter Angst haben (Slender & co sind mir 2-3, eher 90 - 100 Stufen zu hoch).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eigentlich wollte ich schreiben, dass man den Titel bedenkenlos kaufen kann.
Sehe aber, dass der Preis bei STEAM für die ganze Franchise 37€ beträgt. DAs ist dann doch ein wenig zu hoch, für den alten Titel.

Ich hatte für das ganze Alan Wake-Bundle (Alan Wake, CE Extras + American Nightmare)
im Jahr 2012, 8.99€ bezahlt, was ein sehr fairer Preis war.

Würde aber behaupten, dass dies eine heisser Kandidat für den Sommersale ist und man sich den Titel dann
mal antun kann. Sofern man natürlich nicht noch der Exklusivität wegen einen innerlichen Boykott hat


----------



## golani79 (9. Juni 2015)

Duell zur Morgenstunde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (9. Juni 2015)

Auf nach Hause 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Duell zur Morgenstunde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn ? IL2 ?? Das fliegt man in Cockpitsicht.


----------



## golani79 (9. Juni 2015)

Ist IL-2 BoS - aber um schöne Screenshots zu machen, gibts das Replay mit externer Kamera 

Mit externer Kamera würde man da glaub ich nicht wirklich was treffen ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir bei GOG mal *The Cat Lady* gegönnt. Inhaltlich bisher sehr interessant, optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ich fange langsam an mich dran zu gewöhnen. Aber was hat man sich da nur bei der Steuerung gedacht? Vor allem, wenn man zwischen Inventar und Umgebung wechselt, ist das ja mal mehr als hakelig. Irgendwie hab ich da mit nem Point & Click Adventure gerechnet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab mir bei GOG mal *The Cat Lady* gegönnt. Inhaltlich bisher sehr interessant, optisch gewöhnungsbedürftung, aber ich fange langsam an mich dran zu gewöhnen. Aber was hat man sich da nur bei der Steuerung gedacht? Vor allem, wenn man zwischen Inventar und Umgebung wechselt, ist das ja mal mehr als hakelig. Irgendwie hab ich da mit nem Point & Click Adventure gerechnet.


Die Steuerung ist tatsächlich etwas sperrig, aber ansonsten ist das Spiel eines der stärksten Adventures die ich je gespielt hab. Ein total verkanntes Genre-Juwel, das bei zu vielen Spiele-Magazinen unbeachtet blieb. Auch von PCG.

Sehr ernster, schockierend-stimmender Inhalt, unbequem, schwer verdaulich, zumal ein Titel mit Mut zur Hässlichkeit (was zum Kern der Story - die Depression - sehr passend gewählt wurde). Und gerade deshalb ein Muss für jeden Fan von Adventures! [emoji106]


----------



## golani79 (11. Juni 2015)

The Unfinished Swan beendet

Schön gemachtes Spiel, mit super Stil und perfekt für zwischendurch, da es nicht allzulang ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Steuerung ist tatsächlich etwas sperrig, aber ansonsten ist das Spiel eines der stärksten Adventures die ich je gespielt hab. Ein total verkanntes Genre-Juwel, das bei zu vielen Spiele-Magazinen unbeachtet blieb. Auch von PCG.
> 
> Sehr ernster, schockierend-stimmender Inhalt, unbequem, schwer verdaulich, zumal ein Titel mit Mut zur Hässlichkeit (was zum Kern der Story - die Depression - sehr passend gewählt wurde). Und gerade deshalb ein Muss für jeden Fan von Adventures! [emoji106]



Ist bisher auch mein Eindruck. Eine klassische Schönheit ist das Spiel wirklich nicht, aber das muss es (und will es wahrscheinlich) auch gar nicht sein. Gerade im Bereich Indie-Adventures findet man immer wieder kleine Juwelen in Sachen Storytelling und Charakterentwicklung (siehe auch z. B. die Blackwell-Reihe. Vor allem die ersten beiden Teile waren, wenn ich ehrlich bin, auch hässlich wie die Nacht, aber das haben die Entwickler mit anderen Qualitäten mehr als ausgeglichen).


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Juni 2015)

Hab meine ersten 4 Levels in Splatoon hinter mir, und mache nun erstmal den Singleplayer durch. Ist auf jeden Fall ne tolle, bunte Gaudi.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Juni 2015)

Valkyria Chronicles

Hach... 
Dieses Spiel bedarf keiner großen Worte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juni 2015)

Das Hauptspiel von *Gods will be watching* hab ich durch. Trotz viel Trial & Error, Zufällen und unbarmherzigen Stellen wo man zwangsläufig Opfer bringen muss, ein wirklich sehr gutes Sci-Fi-Abenteuer mit toll geschriebenen Dialogen. Die knapp 4 Euro war das Spiel auf jeden Fall wert.  

Fehlt nur noch der kostenlose DLC der die Story noch ein Stück weiterführt. Den heb ich mir für die kommenden Tage auf, für heute ist mal Schluss. Das Bett ruft. ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Juni 2015)

Wieder vermehrt Dark Souls  Atm bin ich am Anfang von Anor Londo


----------



## djphilzen (15. Juni 2015)

Gerade mit *Rayman: Origins* fertig geworden, jetzt geht's weiter mit *Lego Herr der Ringe* (Steam-Summersale sei dank).


----------



## McDrake (15. Juni 2015)

uuuuuuund
eben Alan Wake durchgespielt.
Ich liebe solche Spiele.
Dichte Atmosphäre und da ich mir eh bei jedem kleinsten Geräusch hinterm Hocker verkrieche, bis beinahe zum Schluss Spannung pur.



Spoiler



Ok, im Schlusslevel fand ichs dann ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr soo gruslig und auch relativ einfach. Ein Schlussgegener suchte man vergebens. Allerdings wäre der eigentlich auch fehl am Platz gewesen



von dem her:
Wieder ein Spiel abgearbeitet... und drei neue im Sale dazugekauft (bis jetzt)


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Juni 2015)

Ich bin gerade mit *The Charnel House Trilogy* fertig geworden. War ein erstaunlich kurzes Adventure (ca. 4 Stunden), aber sehr interessant gemacht. Das Spiel legt definitiv mehr Wert auf Storytelling, als auf komplizierte Rätsel, die den Spieler ausbremsen. Trotzdem ist das Spiel rundherum ein klassisches Point & Click Adventure und kein interaktiver Film, wie z. B. die neueren Telltale Titel. 
Wer die Blackwell-Reihe oder The Shivah mochte, sollte auch hieran Freunde haben, auch  wenn das Spiel nicht von Wadjet Eye stammt. Der Stil und der Schwierigkeitsgrad sind auf jeden Fall  sehr ähnlich und es gibt ein paar Anspielungen (Dave Gilbert wird im Spiel erwähnt) und Abe Goldfarb (einer meiner Lieblingssynchronsprecher im Computerspielebereich), der vor allem als Joey Mallone aus der Blackwell Reihe bekannt ist, hat auch hier eine Sprecherrolle.




McDrake schrieb:


> Wieder ein Spiel abgearbeitet... und drei neue im Sale dazugekauft (bis jetzt)



Könnte man als Hydra-Effekt bezeichnen. Ein Kopf abgeschlagen, zwei wachsen nach, bis man sich vor Köpfen nicht mehr retten kann. Ich finde im Moment bei GOG und Steam auch immer wieder interessante Spiele, bremse mich aber inzwischen regelmäßig, da ich weiß, dass ich eh nicht dazu komme, die alle zu spielen.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juni 2015)

Aktuell neben Fallout 3 auch noch Black Flag. Bin in Sequenz 5 und langsam macht es Spaß. Bis auf fast alle ultimativen Aufrüstungen (wofür man die Pläne braucht) ist meine Jackdaw auf 100%. Auch Kenway wird mir langsam sympathischer. Bin nun bei fast 50%. Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Rising-Evil (15. Juni 2015)

"The Witcher 3" ...
Toll gestaltete Spielwelt, grandiose Quests...
Hab aber irgendwie den Faden verloren und seitdem liegt das Spiel auf Eis


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2015)

So, und nun hab ich auch den DLC zu *Gods will be watching* hinter mich gebracht.

Wirklich eine feine Sache von den Entwicklern. Der DLC war nicht nur überraschend lang (wobei "lang" bei diesem Spiel immer relativ gesehen werden muss ^^), sondern auch das dialogreichstes Kapitel des ganzen Spiels und hält in den letzten Minuten eine sehr überraschende, geradezu epische Wendung bereit. Gigantisch! Und dazu noch kostenlos. 

Echt toller Stoff, intelligentes Sci-Fi rund um Zeitlinien und Realitäten. 

Tja... und was jetzt nun?

*Pill of Shame durchgeh*

...

Ich versuch mich an Vampir-Stealth-Action... Mit anderen Worten: *Dark*.


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich versuch mich an Vampir-Stealth-Action... Mit anderen Worten: *Dark*.



Vergess nicht die Wcs zu besuchen da gibt es Eastereggs ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Vergess nicht die Wcs zu besuchen da gibt es Eastereggs ^^


Anstelle von Klo-Steinen oder wie?!


----------



## Taiwez (16. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gestern mal *Ark: Survival Evolved *mit ein paar Freunden gestartet und war recht positiv überrascht von dem Spiel, obwohl ich eigentlich der totale Muffel in Sachen Spiele, die in Richtung Minecraft gehen, bin. Sind einige lustige Ideen dabei, die ich ganz lustig umgesetzt finde, wie zum Beispiel das Zähmen von Dinos, der Kampf um Reservepakete, die vom Himmel fallen und das recht umfangreiche Craftingsystem.

Außerdem kann man seine eigenen, öhm.. nun ja "Ausdünstungen" looten, genauso wie die von den Dinos... zum Düngen von Feldern natürlich!!! 

Ich dachte, ich erwähne das hier mal, ihr findet sowas ja im Normalfall witzig..


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Juni 2015)

Heute gibt's mal wieder ne Dosis *The Witcher 3*. Ich hab inzwischen die teilweise furchtbaren SweetFX Configs entsorgt und mir ein paar Stunden gegönnt, um mir eine eigene, in Sachen Kontraste, Sättigung und Schärfeeffekte weniger extreme Config zu basteln. Für den Moment bin ich zufrieden, auch wenn das teilweise unpassende HDR, das sich leider nicht abschalten lässt (ein Tag bei Regen ist weitaus dunkler, als eine klare Nacht), und die Darstellungsentfernung kleiner Gegner angeht, leider nicht umgehen lässt.

Nachdem ich mit _The Witcher 3_ und _Pillars of Eternity_ (ich bin aber auch lahm, was das Spieltempo angeht) jetzt ein paar Tage pausiert habe, um _Assetto Corsa_ und _The Charnel House Trilogy_ zu spielen, will ich die beiden doch bald mal durchspielen, damit ich demnächst endlich mit _Tomb Raider - The Last Revelation_ und _Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb_ anfangen kann, die ich mir auch beim GOG-Sale gegönnt habe. Schlimm, dieses Luxusproblem, zu viele Spiele zu haben.


----------



## McDrake (17. Juni 2015)

Wegen sonem dummen Hinweis hier... Bundle und günstig und so....
Einen Word of warshops-Key bekommen.
Und wie befürchtet:
Ist ein Spiel für mich 

Kurzweilige fights und mit ein bisschen Grips kann man wohl was erreichen.


----------



## HeyDayWay (17. Juni 2015)

Gestern mit Alundra angefangen. Hat mir ein Freund mal zum Geburtstag geschenkt und ich habs ewig nicht angerührt, weil ich keinen Bock hatte vor der PS3 zu hocken. Habs jetzt auf meine Vita gepackt und es gefällt mir echt gut. Ist wie so ein altes Zelda, hat aber nen mega guten Humor!


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Juni 2015)

Smough & Ornstein geht mir atm ein wenig auf den Senkel. An sich gar nich mal soooo schwierig, aber dann wird doch immer mal wieder blöd getroffen, weil Ornstein mal etwas abseits von Smough steht und man etwas die Verteidigung vernachlässigt


----------



## Fireball8 (17. Juni 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Smough & Ornstein geht mir atm ein wenig auf den Senkel. An sich gar nich mal soooo schwierig, aber dann wird doch immer mal wieder blöd getroffen, weil Ornstein mal etwas abseits von Smough steht und man etwas die Verteidigung vernachlässigt


 
3 Stunden habe ich gebraucht  Dreckskerle


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Juni 2015)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> 3 Stunden habe ich gebraucht  Dreckskerle



Ich nur 2 Versuche. Aber ich hatte vorher etliche Levels gegrindet.


----------



## Fireball8 (17. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich nur 2 Versuche. Aber ich hatte vorher etliche Levels gegrindet.



Angeber...


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich nur 2 Versuche. Aber ich hatte vorher etliche Levels gegrindet.



Welches Level hattest du denn beim Kampf (auch wenn das bei Dark Souls ja jetzt nicht so wirklich den Ausschlag gibt)? Ich bin atm Level 50 und kämpf mit Queelag's Furysword.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Juni 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Welches Level hattest du denn beim Kampf (auch wenn das bei Dark Souls ja jetzt nicht so wirklich den Ausschlag gibt)? Ich bin atm Level 50 und kämpf mit Queelag's Furysword.



Hab ein Video davon gemacht. Hatte Level 77.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mldGu8WzvUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hab ein Video davon gemacht. Hatte Level 77.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, Level 77 und 20 Flakons ist natürlich krass^^


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2015)

Joa, mir war langweilig, da hab ich mir mal die Liste geschnappt uns Scribblenauts Unlimited verfolgständigt
das wäre dann Spiel Nummer 6(5) das platiniert


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (18. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gestern Super Exploding Zoo platiniert... Kein schlechtes Spiel, hatte bis gestern leider eine verbuggte Trophäe. Hat es zumindest verdient getestet zu serden wenn ihr Plus habt.

Ansonsten hab ich meine GOTY von Fallout 3 ausgepackt, nachdem mich die F4 Präsentation so vom Hocker gehauen hat. Würde ja auch gerne Shelter testen, aber 80% der Handynutzer sind Bethesda scheinbar nicht genug... 

Achso, Sly 2 habe ich gestern auch platiniert, schönes PS2 Spiel mit etwas hakeliger Steuerung


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Juni 2015)

Was hat es eigentlich mit dem Platin auf sich? 100% bei Steam?


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (18. Juni 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich mit dem Platin auf sich? 100% bei Steam?



So ähnlich, allerdings im PSN.  Manchen Leuten macht es Spaß, manchen nicht


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich mit dem Platin auf sich? 100% bei Steam?



nja, der begriff ist halt irgendwo besser als die Umschreibung oder "perfektionieren"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juni 2015)

*Dark*... Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen...

Die Story ist ganz nett, dass der Adam Jensen-Sprecher hier ebenfalls die Hauptfigur vertont auch gut (nur diese schnelle Satz-auf-Satz-Folge ohne Atempause nervt etwas), und der Celshading-Look schaut zwar ziemlich veraltet, jedoch stimmig aus.
Aber als Stealth-Game nicht viel mehr als ein laues Lüftchen. KI? Strunzdämlich. Taktische Vorgehensweise? Nicht wirklich notwendig.

Werde wohl weiter auf die bis jetzt recht ansprechende Vampir-Atmo setzen müssen, vom Gameplay erwarte ich nicht mehr allzuviel.

Nettes Easter-Egg, Danke an Wynn für den Hinweis. Hätte ich nicht das Damenklo aufgesucht, ich hätte es wohl nicht entdeckt.


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2015)

Das Spiel hatte halt Potenzial aber leider hat die KI teilweise rumgebuggt und das Achivmentsystem und das Talentsystem ^^
Paar Storylücken auch aber ich hatte es eh bei Nuveem für 3 euro mir geholt ^^

Dafür ist der Club Soundtrack cool





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RqRNzX4sE78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Für die Leute die das Pc Games Easteregg nicht kennen und sich das Spiel nicht holen wollen 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich habe gerade ein Spiel gespielt wo eine Dame Eichhörnchensperma nutzt um Portale zu öffnen ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2015)

Was hat Herr .... überhaupt verbrochen um dort (in einem virtuellen Frauenklo) verewigt zu werden? Wettschuld eingelöst oder sowas? ^^


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2015)

Dark negativ bewertet oder was schlechtes zu gesagt ihn einem testvideo vieleicht ^^


----------



## Taiwez (19. Juni 2015)

Gestern wurde bei Ark: Survival Evolved unsere komplette Base ausgeraubt und alle unsere mühsam gezähmten Dinos getötet, gott wie ich die ganzen Minecraft-Kiddies hasse, die es für nötig halten, die Mühe anderer Leute zu zerstören... Einer der Mitgründe, warum ich solche Spiele eigentlich nicht mag.

Erst mal auf nen PvE Server wechseln, traurig, das sowas überhaupt notwendig ist...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Juni 2015)

Deus Ex: Human Revolition - Director's Cut mit Audiokommentaren

Ich wünschte, es gäbe mehr Spiele mit Audiokommentar (die sich an vorgegebenen Stellen per Tastendruck automatisch abspielen und somit nicht stören  ). Die ganzen Hintergrundinformationen zur Entstehung sowie unterhaltsame Anekdoten sind für Fans natürlich sehr interessant. Allerdings ist es auch ein wenig bedrückend zu erfahren, wie viele Inhalte letztendlich der Schere zum Opfer gefallen sind und es nicht ins Spiel schafften. Upper Hengsha bei Tageslicht besuchen und im Park spazieren gehen zu können, nachdem man per Aufzug auf die Ebene von Lower Hengsha herabblickt, klingt wirklich fantastisch. Wenn solch riesige Areale aber nicht mit genügend Stoff gefüllt werden können und am Ende in purer Langeweile münden, ist es verständlich, entsprechende Passagen zu streichen. Dennoch schade. 

Für Mankind Divided hoffe ich, dass sie nicht wieder solche Spielchen mit Vorbesteller-Missionen spielen. Habe gerade nochmal die Tracer-Tong-Mission gespielt und dank Audiokommentar ist mir wieder eingefallen, dass diese nur mit dem entsprechenden Mission-Pack oder im DC spielbar war. Zwar hatte ich sie damals auf PS3 gespielt, aber wenn eine Mission mit einem Charakter aus dem Original nur Vorbestellern vorbehalten bleibt, ist das doch eher suboptimal. Wegen der Anspielungen auf das Original finde ich die Mission doch recht bedeutend...


----------



## Chemenu (19. Juni 2015)

Preorder exclusives sind ein Irrweg!


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2015)

ja, die Anspielung der Mission war schon Massiv, leider war die Ausführung schon echt mies
Aber da darf man sich bei den Arschigen Retailern bedanken


----------



## golani79 (20. Juni 2015)

Grade eben Uncharted 3 beendet - hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen auch.
Favorit der PS3 Teile ist Uncharted 2 bei mir - dann 3, dann 1.

Freu mich schon auf Uncharted 4


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Grade eben Uncharted 3 beendet - hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen auch.
> Favorit der PS3 Teile ist Uncharted 2 bei mir - dann 3, dann 1.
> 
> Freu mich schon auf Uncharted 4



Ich war ehrlich gesagt bei Teil 3 schon etwas übersättigt...musste mich schon zwingen, das Ding zu beenden. Da bin ich froh, dass U4 jetzt erst kommt.


----------



## golani79 (20. Juni 2015)

Hattest du Pause zwischen den Teilen oder hast du die mal mehr oder weniger am Stück durchgespielt?

Mir gehts nach nem Assassins Creed Titel immer so, dass ich nicht gleich den nächsten spielen könnte.
Aber denke, das ist bei mir generell so - bei Uncharted hatte ich immer ein wenig Pause zw. den einzelnen Titeln und hab mich so eigentlich nie übersättigt gefühlt.


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich jetzt zu genervt war von Smough&Ornstein hab ich Sif erledigt (schönstes Bossdesign ever), da der mit dem Furysword wirklich kinderleicht ist und hab mir die Zeit noch etwas in den Dämonenruinen vertrieben. Danach hab ich dann Smough&Ornstein nochmal einen Versuch gegeben und hab dieses Mal Solair beschworen, da es ohne einfach in zig Versuchen nicht funktioniert hat... Nachdem die beiden gelegt waren hatte ich glaub ich den größten Adrenalinschub in den 65h Dark Souls bisher  . atm bin in der gemalten Welt von Ariamis auf der Suche nach dem was die Tür zum dortigen Boss öffnet... I love it!


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hattest du Pause zwischen den Teilen oder hast du die mal mehr oder weniger am Stück durchgespielt?


Jeweils direkt bei Release. Zwischen jedem Spiel lagen 2 Jahre Entwicklung. Interessant ist. dass es zwischen U3 und U4 jetzt 4 Jahre sind. Ist ne angenehme Pause.


----------



## Tuetenclown (20. Juni 2015)

heute *shovel knight* im steam sale gekauft - meine herren, das geht ganz schön ab!  super liebevoll gemachter retro-plattformer und die level haben es zum teil echt in sich...


----------



## svd (20. Juni 2015)

Ua. teste ich gerade das Spiel zu "James Camerons Avatar". Mit 3DVision. Schaut echt gut aus, solange du dich in weitläufigem Gebiet befindest (Gänge oder Schluchten sind zum Kotzen).

Trotz der hervorragenden Gefühls für Tiefe und Entfernung (das Zielen wird dadurch aber erschwert) stellt sich hier niemals ein "Mittendringefühl" ein.
Weshalb 3DVision, mit dem Aufkommen der VR Brillen, von der netten, kaum genützten, Spielerei zur völligen Bedeutungslosigkeit verkommen wird.

Das Spiel selbst ist nicht übel. Die fantasievolle Umgebung auf Pandora ist nett umgesetzt worden. Und es ist gar nicht mal so einfach. Das blaue Fell wird dir recht schnell über die Ohren gezogen.
Naja, hoffen mer mal, dass ich bald mein Ikran (oder Toruk) bekomme. Die möchte ich noch in 3D sehen, bevor ich in den 2D Modus wechsle.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Juni 2015)

Och neeeeeee....wie ich dieses Level hasse! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Och neeeeeee....wie ich dieses Level hasse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil?!


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Och neeeeeee....wie ich dieses Level hasse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe das Level so gehasst - ich versteh dich vollkommen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Juni 2015)

Das ist doch der beste Abschnitt in Half-Life 2.


----------



## Wynn (21. Juni 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Das ist doch der beste Abschnitt in Half-Life 2.



Nein - ich würde lieber tausende personen im flughafen level von call of duty abschiessen, in spielen wo man leute foltern muss sie foltern oder sonst einer von den aktuellen #aufschrei momenten als in in Ravenholm mich jedes mal mich panisch umzudrehen weil ich stöhnen/schlurfen höre und es langsamer zombie wär oder ein klickern von einer headcrab oder was noch fieser ist die hautlosen schnellen zombies die nur aus muskeln und knochen bestanden und die wände hochklettern konnten und dich plötzlich von hinten ansprangen.


Genauso wie die pervers grusligen Alptraum level aus max payn 1

du läufst ewig einen grünen schlecht beleuchteten gang entlang der immer länger wird und es ist egal ob du links oder rechts gehts alles sieht gleich aus bis du plötzlich eine treppe hochgehst kinderlachen hörst und eine spieluhr dann landest du im kinderzimmer und plötzlich schmerzenschreie und bei den wänden läuft literweise das blut runter und der ausgang wird wie von geisterhand vernagelt dann wird alles schwarz und nur auf den boden findest du eine labyrinth spur aus blut die du folgen musst.

Ich war sowas von froh als der max payn level select mod kam und ich die anderen 3 wiederholungen von der mission überspringen konnte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Och neeeeeee....wie ich dieses Level hasse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spielst du eigentlich mit Grafik-Mods oder ohne? Ansonsten sieht das Spiel immer noch echt gut aus.


----------



## Exar-K (21. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> ...


Pussy


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Juni 2015)

Ravenholm fand ich jetzt nicht sooo schlimm, mein Lieblingsabschnitt war's aber auch nicht, zumindest das letzte Drittel fand ich sehr anstrengend mit dem Herumgekletter auf Dächern, den giftigen Viechern usw.

Schlimm ist das, ich kriege gerade wieder Lust, das zu spielen. Dabei ist das doch gerade erst ein paar Monate her.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Juni 2015)

Priscilla ist dann auch Geschichte. Leichtester Bossgegner bisher...direkt im ersten Versuch.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Spielst du eigentlich mit Grafik-Mods oder ohne? Ansonsten sieht das Spiel immer noch echt gut aus.


Das ist diese "Update" Version. Kannte ich noch nicht.



Lukecheater schrieb:


> Priscilla ist dann auch Geschichte. Leichtester Bossgegner bisher...direkt im ersten Versuch.


Die muss man doch gar nicht killen


----------



## Tuetenclown (21. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Och neeeeeee....wie ich dieses Level hasse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beschte!


----------



## Batze (21. Juni 2015)

Och ich dümpel immer noch bei Diablo 3 rein und heize meine Reifen bei Dirt Rally  heiß.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2015)

Och Ravenholm war mit das atmosphärischste und beste Level von HL2.


----------



## Wynn (21. Juni 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Pussy







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AwO2OJv92h0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich habe kein Problem wenn dem Typen in Reservoir Dogs im Bauch geschossen wird oder in der Nahaufnahme das Ohr abgeschnitten wird oder wenn man Leute als Gameplay foltern muss oder erschiessen muss.
Dafür habe ich aber ein Problem mit der Atmosphäre in Aliens Vs Predators Menschenkampagne (Anfang 2000) wo nur dein Licht alles erhellt oder dein Sturmfackeln es erhellt du plötzlich in einen Raum kommst wo Menschen gehäutet am Fleischerhaken hängen oder du dann zum Bergeingang gehst und mit sachen beworfen wirst mit den scheinwerfer raufstrahlst und siehst es sind menschenköpfe.

Oder Bio Hazard (1996 Japan Version) in der Videothek spielbar auf der PS1 das fiese Bink Intro mit den Hunden und dann wenn du in den Raum gehst und dann die Kamera auf den Zombie zoomt und du siehst wie er den Mensch zerfleischt und dann dich verfolgt und du hast keine Waffe.

Heutzutage wirken manche Sachen in spielen und filmen so echt da fehlt der Grusel von damals - Zum bsp der Trex aus Jurassic Park (1993) da sind noch die Frauen reihenweise umgekippt vor schreck im Kino und heute wo alles CGI ist langweilt es nur noch die Leute


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2015)

Ich hab diesen Alptraum-Level gar nicht so schlimm in Erinnerung. Der Vergnügungspark in MP2 war aber fies, wegen einiger Schrecksekunden wenn irgendwas aktiviert wurde.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2015)

Die Alptraumlevel von MP 1 fand ich maximal interessant. Aber daß ich davon erschrocken wäre oder gar Probleme damit hätte ? Nee.


----------



## Wynn (21. Juni 2015)

Wann hast es den gespielt ?

Meine Erinnerungen bei den drei erwähnten spielen waren halt als sie damals frisch rauskamen 

Wenn man jetzt zuletzt die spiele das erste mal gespielt hat dann sind die Erlebnisse und Erinnerungen anders


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2015)

Das hab ich am Day1 gespielt. Sicher, die Möglichkeiten waren technisch damals noch nicht so weit wie heute. Trotzdem war es gut umgesetzt. Aber daß ich jetzt davon geschockt oder erschrocken war nicht der Fall.

Wo es mir die Latschen teils weggezogen hatte war bei F.E.A.R. beim ersten Durchspielen. Fettels Auftritt auf dem Dach z.B. Oder Almas plötzliches Erscheinen....


----------



## Wynn (21. Juni 2015)

Fear 1 habe ich nie gespielt ^^

Aber da hat mir damals auch die hardware für gefehlt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2015)

Den größten Mordschreck den ich jemals in einem Spiel hatte war in *Resident Evil 2*, als der Licker durch eine Scheibe geschossen kam. Mann, hab ich damals die Bude zugeschrien.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Den größten Mordschreck den ich jemals in einem Spiel hatte war in *Resident Evil 2*, als der Licker durch eine Scheibe geschossen kam. Mann, hab ich damals die Bude zugeschrien.


Meinst du die verspiegelte Scheibe im Verhörzimmer? Das war doch abzusehen^^ Den ersten Auftritt an der Decke hängend fand ich gruseliger


----------



## Wynn (21. Juni 2015)

Jedenfalls war die Spiele damals noch grusliger

Heute wird ja nur noch mit jumpscares und/oder blut/organe/monster in hd gearbeitet


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Den größten Mordschreck den ich jemals in einem Spiel hatte war in *Resident Evil 2*, als der Licker durch eine Scheibe geschossen kam. Mann, hab ich damals die Bude zugeschrien.



Du schreist bei Spielen aus der Angst herraus? Bei mir wirds nur laut wenn ich gefrustet bin (in der Regel beim spielen von Sport-Sims)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Du schreist bei Spielen aus der Angst herraus? Bei mir wirds nur laut wenn ich gefrustet bin (in der Regel beim spielen von Sport-Sims)


Die Betonung liegt auf "hatte". Heute bin ich abgehärteter.
Spiele wie Dead Space jagen mir zwar auch desöfteren einen Mordsschrecken ein, die Aufregung erfolgt dann aber in der Regel lautlos, allerhöchstens mit leichter Schnappatmung... ^^


----------



## Sanador (21. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Och Ravenholm war mit das atmosphärischste und beste Level von HL2.


Das und die Tatsache, dass es im Grunde ein riesiger Spielplatz für die Gravity-Gun war, machte Ravenholm zum High-Light von Half-Life 2.

Ich kann mich nicht oft genug wiederholen. Ravenholm, F.E.A.R. und co sind nichts gegen *The Cradle* aus Thief 3...ich schaudere schon, wenn ich daran denke.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rw4YZuRUgXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juni 2015)

vorhin mit *gone home* fertig geworden. 
hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
 ist aber sicherlich nicht jedermanns sache.


----------



## golani79 (21. Juni 2015)

Spiele derzeit gerade Ico


----------



## Enisra (21. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Spiele derzeit gerade Ico



als Vorbereitung zu Last Guardian?


----------



## golani79 (21. Juni 2015)

Hehe .. könnte man durchaus so sehen.

Stand eh schon lange auf meiner Liste - Shadow of the Colossus ist nachher noch dran


----------



## Enisra (21. Juni 2015)

ich hoffe ja schon, dass die nochmal ne PS4 Portierung machen, gab das eine für die PS3?


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Betonung liegt auf "hatte". Heute bin ich abgehärteter.
> Spiele wie Dead Space jagen mir zwar auch desöfteren einen Mordsschrecken ein, die Aufregung erfolgt dann aber in der Regel lautlos, allerhöchstens mit leichter Schnappatmung... ^^



Dann merk dir schon mal *SOMA* vor, das neue Spiel von Frictional Games, welches am 22.September erscheinen soll.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2015)

Aktuell bei Black Flag weiter. Hab nun die Tauchglocke. Aber irgendwie hat Ubisoft es mit aggressiven Tierangriffen ala FC4 und QTE. Das stört mich bei BF massiv. Aller furz lang greift einen ein Hai an oder eine Muräne kommt aus dem Loch wo der Schatz ist. Oder die Seeigel oder Quallen ärgern einen. Hab nun alle Tauchorte durch. Nun kann ich mit dem Hauptmissionen weitermachen, da alle bisherigen Nebenmissionen fertig sind.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja schon, dass die nochmal ne PS4 Portierung machen, gab das eine für die PS3?



es gibt eine ico/sotc-compilation für ps3.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell bei Black Flag weiter. Hab nun die Tauchglocke. Aber irgendwie hat Ubisoft es mit aggressiven Tierangriffen ala FC4 und QTE. Das stört mich bei BF massiv. Aller furz lang greift einen ein Hai an oder eine Muräne kommt aus dem Loch wo der Schatz ist. Oder die Seeigel oder Quallen ärgern einen. Hab nun alle Tauchorte durch. Nun kann ich mit dem Hauptmissionen weitermachen, da alle bisherigen Nebenmissionen fertig sind.


Habe nur die erste Stelle aufgesucht, war ja an die Story gebunden. Den Rest hab ich unangetastet gelassen, hat mir schlicht keinen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2015)

Spaß macht es irgendwie schon. Zumal man die Stellen aufsuchen muß, wenn man die Jackdaw auf 100% bekommen will. Aber es war stellenweise echt nervig mit den Tierattacken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie hab ich fast jedes neue "Feature" von BF kaum angerührt, weil es sich einfach nicht nach AC angefühlt hat. Nur an den Schlachten kam ich nicht vorbei, aber ohne ging es ja leider auch nicht.

Wenn ich die nächsten 2-3 "kleineren"Spiele durch hab, hoffe ich mit Liberation HD wieder AC in seiner absoluten Reinheit vorzufinden.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir irgendwann eingeredet nicht AC zu spielen sondern ein Piraten-Game. Das hat bei mir geholfen. Brauchte auch 3 Anläufe um bei BF ernsthaft loszulegen. Bin nun bei über 60%.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hab mir irgendwann eingeredet nicht AC zu spielen sondern ein Piraten-Game. Das hat bei mir geholfen. Brauchte auch 3 Anläufe um bei BF ernsthaft loszulegen. Bin nun bei über 60%.


Ich wünschte ich könnte bei Spielen wie diesen das Wissen, hier ein AC vor mir zu haben, über einen gewissen Zeitraum wie eine Festplatte löschen. Gelingt mir aber nicht... ^^


----------



## golani79 (21. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja schon, dass die nochmal ne PS4 Portierung machen, gab das eine für die PS3?



Ico und Shadow of the Colussus gibts als HD Versionen für die PS3.
Hab die mal über PS+ bekommen auch.


----------



## Taiwez (22. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gestern mit *Sunless Sea *begonnen und fand das echt schwer. Es wird, ganz genretypisch, nicht viel erklärt, das Tutorial beinhaltet nur die offensichtlichsten Dinge, man muss sich schon ein bisschen reinbeißen, um reinzukommen. Habe gestern 1-2 Missionen gemacht, das aber, ohne das aktiv selbst mitzubekommen... 

Mir gefällt die Atmosphäre aber sehr gut, wenn man über die offene See fährt und es auf einmal totenstill wird und alles um dich herum dunkel wird, kommt schon eine gewisse Beklommenheit auf. Der Steampunk-Stil sagt mir ebenfalls sehr zu und die Geschichten der einzelnen Leute in den Städten sind sehr interessant zu lesen. Auch wenn mir das manchmal etwas schwer gefallen ist, da diese in englischem Slang reden, wo ich leider nicht alle Wörter auf Anhieb verstanden habe.

Das Interface ist leider etwas überladen, wodurch sowohl die Übersichtlichkeit als auch die eigentliche Sicht mit dem eigenen Schiff eingeschränkt ist, aber daran hatte ich mich auch relativ schnell gewöhnt. Einige Beschreibungen von Attributen ist leider etwas ungenau ausgefallen, weswegen ich bei denen immer noch nicht weiss, wofür diese genau gut sein sollen, aber da lese ich mich heute abend noch einmal richtig ein. Es motiviert mich aber auf jedenfall, weiterzumachen.

Alles in Allem war der Gesamteindruck, den ich von dem Spiel hatte, sehr positiv. Ich bin gespannt, wie es mit der Langzeitmotivation klappt..


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir jetzt doch Witcher 3 zugelegt, nachdem ich mit GTA 5 doch schneller durch war, als ich dachte ... drei Monate.  

Jedenfalls bin ich von Witcher 3 wirklich sehr positiv überrascht. Einige Kritikpunkte, die ich vor Wochen mal hier erwähnt habe, bleiben auch nach dem x. Patch bestehen: die Steuerung des Pferds, vorallem mit Tastatur, ist fubar und bleibt fubar. Die von mir bemängelte Steuerung von Geralt in Gebäuden lässt sich etwas abfedern, in dem man ihn zwingt zu gehen, nicht zu rennen.

Aber Pferde bzw. Pferderennen sind und bleiben mit Tastatur nicht spielbar.

Ansonsten haben mich die Quests und hier primär die Nebenquests überzeugt, wenn man überlegt, dass man mit einer 'falschen' Antwort viele Dinge überhaupt nicht mitbekommt, als Beispiel:



Spoiler



... der Abschluss der Quests vom Baron und seiner Tochter / Frau. Wenn man dem Baron nicht hilft, bekommt man nicht mit, was mit seiner Frau passiert, ggf. was mit ihm passiert.

Das ist schon ziemlich gut gemacht. 



Ansonsten fühlt man sich, für meinen Geschmack, etwas verloren ... Rezepte, Kartenteile zusammensuchen etc.pp.. Ich will ja gutes Equip nicht nachgeworfen bekommen, aber etwas mehr 'roter Faden' wäre für mich schon wünschenswert. 

Trotzdem ist es wirklich ein sehr unterhaltsames Spiel. Ich bin gestern Stufe 9 geworden und in Novigrad 'einmarschiert'.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juni 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber Pferde bzw. Pferderennen sind und bleiben mit Tastatur nicht spielbar.



Für alte Männer vielleicht nicht. [emoji6]

Was ich im ersten Durchgang gar nicht bemerkt habe: greift man vom Pferd aus an und ist in der Nähe eines Gegners, muss man den Angriffknopf gedrückt halten, dann verlangsamt sich die Zeit. 

Ich habe die Gegner immer im vollen Galopp niedergemäht. [emoji3]


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juni 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber Pferde bzw. Pferderennen sind und bleiben mit Tastatur nicht spielbar.



Nicht von Dir auf andere schließen. 

Ich hatte keine Probleme mit den Pferderennen, wobei ich einräume, dass die Steuerung tatsächlich eher "suboptimal" ausfällt.


----------



## Chemenu (22. Juni 2015)

@Rabowke
Hast Du denn gar kein Gamepad am PC? Witcher 3 ist ja doch eher auf Steuerung mit Gamepad ausgelegt.



Übrigens bin ich nun wirklich komplett von *Fallout: Shelter* ausgesperrt. Die Geburt des 27. Bewohners hab ich nicht mehr erlebt, weil das Spiel auf meinem 4S nun endgültig nicht mehr startet. 
Auch Reboot usw. helfen nicht mehr. In meiner Verzweiflung hab ich sogar ein Update auf iOS 8.3 gemacht (von 7.1.2).  
Bleibt nur noch der winzige Funken Hoffnung, dass evtl. irgendwann ein Update erscheint, dass den Speicherhunger etwas eindämmt. 

So spiele ich nun momentan den Scorchers DLC von Rage. Bis jetzt recht eintönig, Nonstop Geballer ohne viel Anspruch. Nicht mal die Technik ist ansprechend und erschreckend schlecht gealtert.
Ständig nachladende Textur(en), verpixelte Hintergründe, statische Beleuchtung, Vegetation aus sich mit dem Blickfeld mitdrehenden 2D-Grafiken (wie die Gegner bei Duke Nukem 3D  ), usw.
Wie sich diese Engine bei id durchsetzen konnte ist mir ein Rätsel. Das muss doch Carmack selbst gemerkt haben dass das Scheisse³ ist. ^^


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (22. Juni 2015)

Bei Witcher 3 macht sich ein Gamepad einfach am besten. Selbst dort ist die Steuerung sowohl zu Fuß als auch auf dem Pferd etwas schwammig, aber machbar. Übrigens brauch man ähnlich wie bei Read Dead Redemption auf Wegen nur den Sprintknopf gedrückt halten, dann folgt das Pferd dem Pfad automatisch und verliert dabei keine Ausdauer 

Zum Kampf mit dem Pferd kann ich nur sagen, dass es zwar teilweise schwierig ist, zu treffen, dafür aber die Wucht die Gegner um einiges mehr weghaut (und Menschen fast immer zerteilt )


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juni 2015)

Natürlich hab ich ein Gamepad am PC, ich hab das One Pad. 

Das die Kritik natürlich nur meine Sichtweise sein kann, sollte eigentlich klar sein ...  

Ich find es eben suboptimal, wenn ich Shift + WASD nutze, Doppelshift für Galopp. Ist die Ausdauer vom Pferd aufgebraucht, muss ich Shift los lassen und das Pferd läuft jetzt in normaler Geschwindigkeit. Muss ich wieder Shift drücken, damit es schnell läuft. Das nochmalige Shift drücken wird nicht immer erkannt, manchmal benötigt es 1-2x drücken.

Empfinde ich eben nicht als gut gelöst und ich werde sicherlich nicht extra dafür ein Pad in die Hand nehmen. Das hat mir schon bei GTA 5 nicht wirklich gefallen. 

Es gibt sogar Fälle, wo ich abschätze, einfach hinzurennen ... Pferd rufen, das verhackt sich im Gebüsch, dahin rennen, aufsteigen ... los rennen. Da bin ich stressfreier wenn ich selbst hinreise.


----------



## Taiwez (22. Juni 2015)

Dabei dachte ich immer, Rabi sei Meister im Stutebesteigen und -Reiten.. 

*schnell wegduck*


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juni 2015)

... wobei ja reiten eher passiv ist. Wir verstehen uns. 



Aber apropos Reiten ... war schon bissle befremdlich eine Dame zu vö .. äh ... mit ihr Liebe zu machen und gefühlte 5 Minuten später 



Spoiler



... die Dame zu töten. 



Wobei das auch wieder eine tolle Nebenquest ist ... kann man machen, muss man aber nicht.


Spoiler



Damit dürfte die Dame am Leben bleiben, wenn man die Beischlafmission nicht durchzieht, hm?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juni 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> .
> Aber apropos Reiten ... war schon bissle befremdlich eine Dame zu vö .. äh ... mit ihr Liebe zu machen und gefühlte 5 Minuten später
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, die Szene kommt so auch dann, wenn man den Beschlaf nicht vollzogen hat. [emoji6]



Spoiler



Man muss sie auch gar nicht töten. Nun hast du es aber getan und musst mit den Folgen später leben. [emoji6][emoji16]


----------



## Chemenu (22. Juni 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wobei ja reiten eher passiv ist. Wir verstehen uns.



Wie, Du buckelst gar nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juni 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nein, die Szene kommt so auch dann, wenn man den Beschlaf nicht vollzogen hat. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

*Darth Vader Meme bitte vorstellen*



Ich glaub, ich lad 'fix' nen anderen Spielstand ...


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Juni 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



Instant No Button! Star Wars funnies FTW!


----------



## golani79 (22. Juni 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich lad 'fix' nen anderen Spielstand ...



Damit musst du fertig werden 
Hab mir das abgewöhnt andere Spielstände zu laden, weil ich mit ner Entscheidung nicht zufrieden war - hab ich früher teilweise gemacht, hat aber ehrlich gesagt, das Spielerelebnis schon getrübt.

Finde es besser, einfach seine Linie durchzuziehen - das ist ja auch das interessante, wenn es teils so verzwickte Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten wie bei The Witcher gibt.
Wenns nur nicht die ganze Zeit crashen würde


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (22. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Damit musst du fertig werden
> Hab mir das abgewöhnt andere Spielstände zu laden, weil ich mit ner Entscheidung nicht zufrieden war - hab ich früher teilweise gemacht, hat aber ehrlich gesagt, das Spielerelebnis schon getrübt.
> 
> Finde es besser, einfach seine Linie durchzuziehen - das ist ja auch das interessante, wenn es teils so verzwickte Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten wie bei The Witcher gibt.
> Wenns nur nicht die ganze Zeit crashen würde



Genau, einfach mal seinen Mann stehen. Im echten Leben gibts auch keine alten Spielstände, sonst hätte ich schon so einiges neu geladen


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2015)

Ja, stimmt. Ich glaub in meinem Leben hätte ich sehr oft ein Savegame benötigt.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Damit musst du fertig werden
> Hab mir das abgewöhnt andere Spielstände zu laden, weil ich mit ner Entscheidung nicht zufrieden war - hab ich früher teilweise gemacht, hat aber ehrlich gesagt, das Spielerelebnis schon getrübt.
> 
> Finde es besser, einfach seine Linie durchzuziehen - das ist ja auch das interessante, wenn es teils so verzwickte Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten wie bei The Witcher gibt.
> Wenns nur nicht die ganze Zeit crashen würde


... vllt. kann ich die gute Dame aber nochmal knallen? 

*Das* ist der einzige Gedanke, der mich beschäftigt ... stramme Brüste, die nicht hängen und blond. Me likes!


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (22. Juni 2015)

Vor dem Bewerbungsgespräch erst mal nen Quicksave machen


----------



## golani79 (22. Juni 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... vllt. kann ich die gute Dame aber nochmal knallen?



Auch andere Mütter in Milfgaard haben schöne Töchter


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juni 2015)

*Milf*gaard ... i see what you did here!


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Auch andere Mütter in Milfgaard haben schöne Töchter




Wen interessiert die Tochter wenn es Milfgaard ist?


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gestern ein Lets play zu dem Spiel hier gesehen und denk atm noch drüber nach ob es im Spiel eine versteckte philosophische Botschaft gibt ^^






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cnMmm7IXvQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Also das es schwarz und weiss gibt und das es mann und frau gibt ist mir klar - auch das auf jede aktion eine reaktion gibt und das positiv und negativ gegenseitig verbinden.


Aber der Rest ? Vieleicht könnt ihr mir da ja helfen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juni 2015)

Das ist eines der verstörendsten Spiele, die ich kenne. [emoji1]

Zwittrige Technokraten im Swinger-Club. Das ist die Aussage.


----------



## svd (22. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal gucken, ob das hier auch noch so gruselig ist, wie vor elf Jahren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2015)

Ah, dieses Haus. Daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. Das waren mit die atmosphärischsten Minuten im ganzen Spiel. Sehr spannend.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Juni 2015)

Kenn ich nich.


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



Vampire: The Masquerade – Bloodlines



Bei dem Haus hatte ich kein Problem ^^


----------



## svd (22. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum ich mich als vor einem Geist fürchten soll, hey, ich bin eigentlich ein verdammter Vampir...
aber das Level ist schon gut gemacht. Vor allem akustisch. 

edit: Die Steuerung ist fürcherlich hakelig. Aber doch, das Hotel ist noch immer eines meiner liebsten Orte im Spiel, hehe.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juni 2015)

Das Haus hat mir keine Probleme gemacht, aber wie ich die Cradle überstanden habe, weiß ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## Taiwez (22. Juni 2015)

Das war eines der Highlights im ganzen Spiel. Du hast am Anfang ja auch nicht viel gesehen, aber die eigene Vorstellungskraft ist da mit mir total durchgegangen; zum Beispiel als man den Zeitungsartikel sieht, in dem steht, das eine Frau in dem Haus getötet wurde und man ihren Arm in einer Waschmaschine gefunden hat- und man dann später hinmuss und aus einer Waschmaschine einen Schlüssel holen muss, da ist es mir kalt den Rücken runtergelaufen. Generell fand ich diese Poltergeist-Idee einfach nur top inszeniert und umgesetzt, da können sich einige selbst ernannte Horrorspiele(hust Dead Space hust) noch deutlich was von abschneiden. Mir gefällt subtiler Horror aber auch wesentlich besser als diese dämlichen Jumpscares..

Die Stelle hat sich echt bei mir im Gedächtnis eingebrannt, jedes mal wenn es um Vampires geht, muss ich direkt an dieses Haus denken!


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2015)

Hat einer Vampires - Bloodlines mal als Malkavian durchgespielt ?


----------



## Taiwez (22. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Hat einer Vampires - Bloodlines mal als Malkavian durchgespielt ?



Waren das diese shizophrenen Vampire, die mit Briefkästen etc. reden konnten?^^


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2015)

die geistesgestörten vampire jupp ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juni 2015)

Ja, das ist großartig. Zumal der Malk ja ein bissl prophetisch ist. [emoji6]
Verdammt, jetzt will ich das spielen. [emoji3]


----------



## Chemenu (22. Juni 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Mal gucken, ob das hier auch noch so gruselig ist, wie vor elf Jahren.



Spielst Du mit Unofficial Patch?


----------



## svd (22. Juni 2015)

Ja, genau. Steam Version mit UOPatch. Anders startet das Spiel schon gar nicht mehr, das kaufst du kaputt auf Steam. 

Hab mich dann beim Patchen aber für die Basisversion des Patches entschieden. Ich konnte mich nämlich überhaupt nicht mehr an die Kämpfe erinnern.
Und wollte mir das Unleben nicht noch schwerer machen.


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2015)

gibt es hd pakete für Bloodlines ?

Für Kotor 1 gibts ja HD Pakete inzwischen


----------



## svd (22. Juni 2015)

Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Habe aber auch nicht danach gesucht, muss ich sagen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2015)

Tobias3malE schrieb:


> [...]



wie selbstlos von dir, uns in deinem ersten post eine app zum empfehlen, mit der du natürlich in keinerlei zusammenhang stehst. 
rwe, von dem energiekonzern stammt die app nämlich, muss in sachen social media offenbar noch einiges lernen. 
vermeintlich doofe gamer verarschen wollen, ist definitiv der falsche weg.
aber vermutlich wirst du das ja eh nicht mehr lesen...


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> [...]aber vermutlich wirst du das ja eh nicht mehr lesen...


... stimmt, aber eher weil sein Account gesperrt und alle seine Beiträge gelöscht wurden.


----------



## Taiwez (23. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gestern mal ein wenig gegoogelt, zu Vampires gibt es definitiv Texture-Packs, die zum Teil auch recht gut aussehen. Kann ich zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt zwar nicht verschicken, werde ich aber nachholen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. 

Edit: Schaut mal hier rein: https://www.planetvampire.com/modules/files/index.php?id=2

Ist eine Ansammlung von Mods und Patches, enabled außerdem die Konsole, mit denen ihr die Texturen schärfer stellen könnt, ist wohl leider doch manuelle Arbeit notwendig, hab ich mich verlesen, sorry..

Hier auch noch mal eine Übersicht: https://forums.planetvampire.com/index.php?topic=6271.0


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Juni 2015)

Bei Dark Souls beim aufleveln steht ja die eine  Seelenzahl in rot dar und am Anfang dachte ich anscheinend aus irgendeinem Grund, dass man dann noch nicht aufsteigen kann, aber ich habs nicht ausgetestet und fand das dann zwar immer komisch, dass man die Seelen da nicht komplett drauf setzen kann, aber hab mich nicht weiter drum gekümmert... bei Level 71 ist mir jetzt aufgefallen, dass man da doch schon leveln kann...einfach sooooooo peinlich  Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Seelen ich unnötig verloren hab, weil ich dachte dass ich noch nicht leveln kann


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal ein wenig gegoogelt, zu Vampires gibt es definitiv Texture-Packs, die zum Teil auch recht gut aussehen. Kann ich zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt zwar nicht verschicken, werde ich aber nachholen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.
> 
> Edit: Schaut mal hier rein: https://www.planetvampire.com/modules/files/index.php?id=2
> 
> ...



Erstmal thx sind die kompatibel mit dem inoffziellen Fanpatch ?

9.2 ist ja derzeit aktuell mit seiner übersetzung 
The Patches Scrolls | Patches | Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines | unofficial Patch 9.2


----------



## Chemenu (24. Juni 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal ein wenig gegoogelt, zu Vampires gibt es definitiv Texture-Packs, die zum Teil auch recht gut aussehen. Kann ich zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt zwar nicht verschicken, werde ich aber nachholen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.
> 
> Edit: Schaut mal hier rein: https://www.planetvampire.com/modules/files/index.php?id=2
> 
> ...



Es gibt hier auch noch einen "True Patch", der wohl wirklich nur Bugs behebt und ansonsten keine Änderungen enthält (der Unoffical Patch ist ja nicht nur Patch, sondern auch Mod):
tessmage.com DOWNLOADS

ACHTUNG: Die Seite ist NSFW, außer man arbeitet bei Rab. 
Da finden sich auch Nude Mods usw. ^^


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2015)

hatte den unofficial damals halt genommen weil die text und ui auch deutsch blieben bzw korrigiert wurden


----------



## Taiwez (24. Juni 2015)

Bei dem inofiziellen Fanpatch bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können, das eine gewisse gepatchte Version des Spiels erforderlich ist, um das Ganze überhaupt ins Rollen zu bringen. Ob das auch mit dem inofiziellen Patch funktioniert...weiss ich nicht, du wirst Versuchskaninchen spielen müssen!


----------



## Gast20180705 (24. Juni 2015)

Also ich musste bei letzten Mal den 8.8er Patch nehmen, die da danach haben zu Abstürzen beim Spielstart geführt, für die Originalversion.


----------



## Fireball8 (24. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> gibt es hd pakete für Bloodlines ?
> 
> Für Kotor 1 gibts ja HD Pakete inzwischen



Als ich das eben gelesen habe, hab' ich erstmal direkt losgegoogled (was 'nen Wort  ). Hast Du zufällig eine Seite, wo man das alles herbekommt oder gibt's vielleicht sogar schon eine komplette HD-Mod?

Als ich das damals gespielt habe, war ich noch ziemlich jung und habe das wahrscheinlich alles gar nicht richtig verstanden und erst recht nicht richtig gespielt....als kleiner Bub will man ja nur kämpfen und kämpfen....und kämpfen "Geil, Laserschwerterkampf!!!!111"  
Ich will es unbedingt nochmal spielen, dennoch hat es mich bisher immer etwas abgeschreckt   Wäre super, wenn Du mir da einen Tipp geben könntest!


----------



## Taiwez (24. Juni 2015)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Als ich das eben gelesen habe, hab' ich erstmal direkt losgegoogled (was 'nen Wort  ). Hast Du zufällig eine Seite, wo man das alles herbekommt oder gibt's vielleicht sogar schon eine komplette HD-Mod?
> 
> Als ich das damals gespielt habe, war ich noch ziemlich jung und habe das wahrscheinlich alles gar nicht richtig verstanden und erst recht nicht richtig gespielt....als kleiner Bub will man ja nur kämpfen und kämpfen....und kämpfen "Geil, Laserschwerterkampf!!!!111"
> Ich will es unbedingt nochmal spielen, dennoch hat es mich bisher immer etwas abgeschreckt   Wäre super, wenn Du mir da einen Tipp geben könntest!



Hab ich doch gelinkt, ignorier mich nicht einfach...


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2015)

@Fireball

Knights of the Old Republic 2 Download Index - Knights of the Old Republic 2 Files

Addons - Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic Game - Mod DB


----------



## Sanador (24. Juni 2015)

*Batman: Arkham Knight*
Macht mir bis jetzt sehr viel Spaß, vor allem die Rätsel-Abschnitte mit Catwoman unterhalten gut und so manch fieser Jumpscare hat mich sehr überrascht. 
Was mich aber jetzt schon relativ nervt, sind die zu häufig angewendeten Batmobil-Missionen, denn der Bolide steuert sich im Fahr-Modus sehr schwammig.

Edit:
Hab nun das Spiel durch! Doch ich musste mir das 100%-Ende auf Youtube anschauen, denn alle Trophäen des Riddlers zu suchen ist mir doch zu blöd.
Und was soll ich sagen, das Ende ist einfallslos und passt gar nicht zum Arkham-Style...warum muss man immer Christopher Nolan imitieren?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. Juni 2015)

Batman Arkham Knight

Die Angst wurde besiegt, auf eine Art und Weise in der Arkham Asylum blass vor Neid werden würde. Die Geschichte um den Arkham Knight hat so einen besonderen Kniff, großartig, meine Vermutung über seine Identität entsand früh im Spiel und hat sich letztendlich bestätigt. 
Die Enthüllung zeigt sich dann zwar wenig spektakulär, aber der Weg dorthin gleicht einer Achterbahnfahrt durch die Comiclaufbahn des dunklen Rächers. Was man danach in den letzten Stunden erlebt, kann man gar nicht mehr in Worte fassen. 
Ich hatte es schon einmal geschrieben, aber Arkham Knight übertrifft hier alle Vorgänger in Erzählstruktur und Präsentation.


----------



## Lukecheater (27. Juni 2015)

Nach fast genau 90 Stunden ist die Parieren-Taktik aufgegangen und Aschefürst Gwyn gefallen. *Dark Souls *ist einfach ein geiles Spiel und mE auch nicht schwer (also mit dieser negativen Konnotation) sondern vielmehr fordernd und es verlangt einfach sich damit zu beschäftigen und darauf einzulassen. Belohnt wird man mit echten Glücksgefühlen, weil man etwas für den Erfolg tun muss.

Die Japaner machen doch einfach die geilsten Spiele!


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Juni 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Die Japaner machen doch einfach die geilsten Spiele!



Nein.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Juni 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nein.



Sehe ich ähnlich.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juni 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Die Japaner machen doch einfach die geilsten Spiele!




bei gamedesign, story-telling etc. sind einige japanische studios wohl fraglos ganz vorne dabei.
bei der technik hingegen haben die japaner den anschluss ein wenig verloren.


----------



## Lukecheater (27. Juni 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nein.



 Dass das rein subjektiv war ist aber schon klar, oder? Und ein bischen hat der Überschwang der Gefühle da auch mit reingespielt (ich spiele eigentlich relativ selten japanische Titel). Die mögen dann zwar auch mal technisch nicht so astrein sein (*hust* Dark Souls *hust*), aber gerade wenn es darum geht einfach ein geiles Spiel auf die Beine zustellen machen die immer einen guten Job, vor allem Nintendo. Die Spielerfahrung von Zelda: A Link between Worlds war z.B. bei mir die beste der letzten zehn Jahre.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. Juni 2015)

Nach Human Revolution - Director's Cut wollte ich eigentlich direkt im Anschluss nochmal Deus Ex spielen. Schon seit fast zwei Jahren nicht mehr durchgespielt. 

Weil ich aber noch die Revision-Mod abwarte, die bald erscheint, habe ich gerade auch mal Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines installiert.


----------



## Shorty484 (28. Juni 2015)

*Splinter Cell Blacklist*

Gefällt mir bis jetzt wesentlich besser wie Conviction. Allerdings kommt mir die Trefferabfrage ziemlich ungenau vor, vor allem bei Kopfschüssen. Die gingen bei 8 von 10 Versuchen daneben, obwohl der Kopf genau anvisiert war, jedenfalls laut Fadenkreuz


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. Juni 2015)

Prince of Persia Trilogy -  Hatte ich gerade Bock drauf !


----------



## Chemenu (28. Juni 2015)

*Cold Fear*

Mal sehen wie weit ich diesmal komme. Die Steuerung und das Speichersystem kommen leider direkt aus der Hölle. 
Aber das Setting interessiert mich dann doch so sehr dass ich das Spiel endlich mal durchspielen möchte.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juni 2015)

Arkham Knight beendet, zumindest die Story. Etliche Nebenquestketten sind ebenfalls beendet - Pinguin, TwoFace, Pyg, Man-Bat, Firefly etc. Ich kann nun ins New Game Plus, oder mach noch ein oder 2 Nebenquests fertig, dann könnte ich auch "Knightfall" auslösen. 
Vielleicht mach ich aber auch 100% fertig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juni 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Die Japaner machen doch einfach die geilsten Spiele!



Ich spiel nebenher Splatoon und Yoshis Wooly World, und die zwei sind auf jeden Fall einfach göttlich.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (28. Juni 2015)

Ich habe jetzt am Wochenende mit ESO und Yoshi angefangen, bin von beiden sehr angetan bis jetzt. Muss noch das Gruppengameplay testen, sollte aber kein Problem sein


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Juni 2015)

Mir hat Batman: Arkham Knight gerade einen richtigen Tiefschlag verpasst. (story-mäßig)
Bin völlig fertig und mag grad nicht so recht weiter spielen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juni 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mir hat Batman: Arkham Knight gerade einen richtigen Tiefschlag verpasst. (story-mäßig)
> Bin völlig fertig und mag grad nicht so recht weiter spielen.





Spoiler



Wieso, warst du mit Poison Ivy zusammen?


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juni 2015)

Musik einschmeißen, *Assetto Corsa* starten und erstmal diverse Autos über Mugello driften. Was gibt es schöneres zum Feierabend, als erstmal ein paar virtuelle Reifen und ein kühles Radler zu verbrennen?


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mir hat Batman: Arkham Knight gerade einen richtigen Tiefschlag verpasst. (story-mäßig)
> Bin völlig fertig und mag grad nicht so recht weiter spielen.



Fan Theory zu Batman Comic und Pc Spielen



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (29. Juni 2015)

Ich irre bei *Cold Fear* immer noch durch die Gänge des Frachtschiffs. Will mir gar nicht ausmalen wie das später auf der Bohrinsel wird... die ist sicherlich noch größer und verwirrender. 
Mit der Steuerung des Spiels werd ich auf jeden Fall nicht mehr warm. Sobald ich die Schultercam (Zielmodus) deaktiviere bin ich total aufgeschmissen und hilflos. Die Kamera wechselt dann ständig und man muss dauernd andere Tasten drücken um in die gewünschte Richtung zu laufen. 
Und wenn dann ein Gegner kommt gibt's erst mal richtig auf die Fresse bis ich es geschafft hab mich wieder auszurichten.  Wie kann man sowas als Entwickler verbrechen...


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir mal bei Steam Shogun 2 gegönnt und mich relativ flott zum Shogun hoch geworfen. Mal eine kleine Frage: Geht ein Durchgang (lange Kampagne) wirklich nur bis ins Jahr 1600? Oder muss man nur bis dahin seine Ziele erreichen, bevor man danach ganz Japan sein Eigen nennen kann? 

Das letzte Total War war Medieval 2 und das ist nun schon zig Jahre her. Daher weiß ich leider nicht, wie sich das mit Shogun 2 verhält.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe ich bin heute oder spätestens bei der darauffolgenden Session mit *Dark* durch, denn so langsam ermüdet es mich mit seinem monotonen Spielaufbau (beissen bringt mehr als ungesehen schleichen), teils unfair gehaltenen Level-Struktur (ein Dutzend Wachen oder gar mehr, die auf kleinstem Raum die Routen ziehen und man gar nicht anders kann als sie auszuknocken) und der langweiligen Entwicklung der Story (Ober-Vampir 1 war das falsche Ziel, also zum Nächsten... Ach verdammt, der war es auch nicht, dann wohl Numero 3... [emoji42])... Und die Sprecher (mit Ausnahme der Hauptfigur) waren für die Aufnahmen wohl gerade frisch aus dem Sargpolster erwacht, grausig... [emoji58]


----------



## Taiwez (30. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bin heute oder spätestens bei der darauffolgenden Session mit *Dark* durch, denn so langsam ermüdet es mich mit seinem monotonen Spielaufbau (beissen bringt mehr als ungesehen schleichen), teils unfair gehaltenen Level-Struktur (ein Dutzend Wachen oder gar mehr, die auf kleinstem Raum die Routen ziehen und man gar nicht anders kann als sie auszuknocken) und der langweiligen Entwicklung der Story (Ober-Vampir 1 war das falsche Ziel, also zum Nächsten... Ach verdammt, der war es auch nicht, dann wohl Numero 3... [emoji42])... Und die Sprecher (mit Ausnahme der Hauptfigur) waren für die Aufnahmen wohl gerade frisch aus dem Sargpolster erwacht, grausig... [emoji58]



Das du dich diesem Spiel überhaupt erbarmt hast, wundert mich. Es hat nur katastrophale Wertungen erhalten..


----------



## MichaelG (30. Juni 2015)

Klingt nach: Wir machen ein Vampir-Stealthgame. Per se eine geniale Idee. Wenn denn Story und Gamemechanik stimmen. Aber so?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Das du dich diesem Spiel überhaupt erbarmt hast, wundert mich. Es hat nur katastrophale Wertungen erhalten..


Eigentlich waren die meisten Kritiken mittelprächtig, und ich hatte schon mit anderen Spielen mit mäßigen Bewertungen meinen Spielspaß ("Star Trek - The Game" z.B. war gar nicht so übel), von daher wollte ich es für 4 Euro einfach mal versuchen. Zudem mag ich Stealth-Games zu sehr... ^^

Es ist auch an und für sich nicht total schlecht, nur ziemlich halbherzig und keine taktische Herausforderung. Leider.


----------



## Taiwez (30. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren die meisten Kritiken mittelprächtig, und ich hatte schon mit anderen Spielen mit mäßigen Bewertungen meinen Spielspaß ("Star Trek - The Game" z.B. war gar nicht so übel), von daher wollte ich es für 4 Euro einfach mal versuchen. Zudem mag ich Stealth-Games zu sehr... ^^
> 
> Es ist auch an und für sich nicht total schlecht, nur ziemlich halbherzig und keine taktische Herausforderung. Leider.



Also das dir ein Star Trek Spiel gefallen würde, das hätte ich jetzt *überhaupt nicht* erwartet... 

Ich habe im Moment das Spiel *Darkest Dungeon *für mich entdeckt. Bockschwer, zum Teil frustrierend und zum Haareraufen, aber es macht total süchtig. Mir gefällt der Stil, in dem das Ganze Spiel gehalten ist, schön düsterer Comiclook ist genau mein Ding. Auch die Freiheit und Kombinationsvielfalt der einzelnen Helden und die Möglichkeit, alles und jeden individuell anzupassen, finde ich einfach nur süchtigmachend und motivierend. Man sollte aber etwas Frustresitenz mitbringen..


----------



## MichaelG (30. Juni 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Also das dir ein Star Trek Spiel gefallen würde, das hätte ich jetzt *überhaupt nicht* erwartet...



Die Annahme ist auch regelrecht absurd.   Ich mag Star Trek Das Game übrigens auch irgendwie.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Also das dir ein Star Trek Spiel gefallen würde, das hätte ich jetzt *überhaupt nicht* erwartet...


Denk ja nicht dass ich jeden Mist zocke nur weil es im Roddenberry-Universum spielt. Die letzten richtig guten Games für Trekker liegen mindestens ein ganzes Jahrzehnt zurück, leider Gottes. [emoji6]


----------



## MichaelG (30. Juni 2015)

Jepp ST Elite Force z.B.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Das du dich diesem Spiel überhaupt erbarmt hast, wundert mich. Es hat nur katastrophale Wertungen erhalten..



Und der Pcgames Redaktur wurde deswegen im Damen Klo des Spiels angeprangert ^^


----------



## Taiwez (30. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Und der Pcgames Redaktur wurde deswegen im Damen Klo des Spiels angeprangert ^^



Welches unser lieber Sauboy ja dann auch direkt erkundet hat, dieser Schlingel! 

Sowas würde ich sonst eigentlich nur von einem gewissen anderen Forennutzer hier erwarten...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Welches unser lieber Sauboy ja dann auch direkt erkundet hat, dieser Schlingel!
> 
> Sowas würde ich sonst eigentlich nur von einem gewissen anderen Forennutzer hier erwarten...


Hey, Wynn hat mich dazu "ermutigt". [emoji6] [emoji1]


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hey, Wynn hat mich dazu "ermutigt". [emoji6] [emoji1]



Aber es war deine eigene Entscheidung aufs Damen WC zu gehen ^^


----------



## McDrake (30. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich Alan Wake duchgespielt habe, versuche ich mich grade an Alan Wake's American Nightmare.
Grafisch erinnert mich das ganze ein wenig an einen Bausatz und ist irgendwie nicht so gübsch... ob das so gewollt ist, müsste ich erst mal nachforschen.
Aber die Liebe zum Detail vermisse ich schon ein wenig.
Dafür ist die Story zügiger erzählt und recht abgefahren. Die TV-Einspielungen sind teilweise recht brutal, wenn ich das mal so schreiben darf.
Und im Gegensatz zu 90% aller spiele, bin ich aufs Ende gespannt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Alan Wake duchgespielt habe, versuche ich mich grade an Alan Wake's American Nightmare.
> Grafisch erinnert mich das ganze ein wenig an einen Bausatz und ist irgendwie nicht so gübsch... ob das so gewollt ist, müsste ich erst mal nachforschen.
> Aber die Liebe zum Detail vermisse ich schon ein wenig.
> Dafür ist die Story zügiger erzählt und recht abgefahren. Die TV-Einspielungen sind teilweise recht brutal, wenn ich das mal so schreiben darf.
> Und im Gegensatz zu 90% aller spiele, bin ich aufs Ende gespannt.


Naja, ich bin gespannt ob dir das arge Backtracking lang genug Laune macht...


----------



## McDrake (30. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin gespannt ob dir das arge Backtracking lang genug Laune macht...


Hehe
Irgendwie schon. Eben wegen den feinen Unterschieden.


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Juni 2015)

Ich hab jetzt mal mit *Half-Life* angefangen. Soll ganz gut sein hab ich gehört


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal mit *Half-Life* angefangen.


Das Original oder Black Mesa?


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Original oder Black Mesa?



Ich schätze mal das Original. Also das was man im Sale kaufen konnte. Da steht auch nix dabei was auf eine besondere Version hindeutet.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2015)

Vampire Bloodlines - Clan Malkavian mit den Hintergrund Strippende Ex-Turnierin

Ich war gerade im Pfandhaus und da fängt mein Charakter an mit den Gegenständen die es zum Verkauf gibt zu sprechen und flirtet mit den Waffen


----------



## Taiwez (1. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Vampire Bloodlines - Clan Malkavian mit den Hintergrund Strippende Ex-Turnierin
> 
> Ich war gerade im Pfandhaus und da fängt mein Charakter an mit den Gegenständen die es zum Verkauf gibt zu sprechen und flirtet mit den Waffen



Welche Version nutzt du jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## Wynn (1. Juli 2015)

9.2 nutz ich und es läuft ohne probleme


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2015)

So, die Akte Eric Bane kann nun abgelegt werden. Alles in allem... Schwach. Also wenn man absolute Stealthgame-Sucht hat kann es sich vielleicht antun, sollte sich aber nicht wundern wenn er nahezu Null Höhepunkte darin findet. Gameplay, Technik, Story, Sprachausgabe... Purer Durchschnitt - und keine 10 Euro oder drüber wert.

Nun widme ich mich dem Remake eines meiner All-Time-Top3-Adventures (neben *Secret of Monkey Island* und *Riddle of Master Lu*), dem Schattenjäger* Gabriel Knight*. 

Erste positive Eindrücke:

- Sehr chice HD-Optik, und die Figurenanimationen sind auch gut.
- Musik wunderschön neu eingespielt, und das leicht abgewandelte Hauptthema im Vorspann gefällt mir richtig gut.
- Überwiegend gleich gebliebene Dialoge, nur hier und da etwas angepasst.
- Tolles Feeling, fast auf dem Niveau des Originals 

Negativ:

- Die Sprecher. Die Neuen kommen an Tim Curry, Leah Remini, Michael Dorn und Mark Hamill überhaupt nicht ran. Nicht in der Betonung, nicht im Witz. Curry vermisse ich am meisten, denn der hat dem Schwerenöter Gabriel dieses herrlich-freche Aufreisser-Image verpassen können wie kein Zweiter. Hätten die Macher des HD-Remakes die alte Crew nochmal ins Boot genommen, bis auf Hamill hat ja keiner mehr einen solch hohen Marktwert dass man sie nicht mit einer kleinen Gage locken könne. 
 Schade... Da hab ich doch das alte, kratzige Tonmaterial von 1993 viel lieber.
- Hab ich schon bei der Ankündigung des Spiels kritisiert, aber zur Erinnerung: Gabriels arg feminin wirkendes Antlitz. Kann mich nur schwer daran gewöhnen... 

Wie auch immer... Eine gewaltige Nostalgie-Note umgibt dieses Remake. Und damit hat es bei mir schon zur Hälfte gewonnen.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Juli 2015)

Yeah, LEM


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2015)

Bin jetzt kurz vor dem Finale bei Black Flag. 3 der 4 legendären Schiffe sind besiegt. Arge Probleme habe ich mit den Brothers in Arms (2 legendäre Schiffe gleichzeitig). Sobald ich ein Schiff versenkt habe kann ich im Zustand so gut sein wie ich will. Der andere beschleunigt fast auf Motorbootniveau, rammt mich 2-3 mal (aus kurzer Entfernung) und das wars. Ich bin mit meiner Taktik am Ende (Mörser helfen nicht wirklich, Breitseiten etwas, aber da bekomme ich mehr Fett ab als mein Schiff verträgt, die Reichweite von den Geschossen des Feindes ist höher, er ist wendiger..... Die Kettengeschosse funktionieren nur aus kurzer Entfernung und ideal im Heckbereich. Aber sobald ich 1 Pott versenkt habe komme ich beim 2. nicht dort hin. Der fährt Manöver die ein einschwenken in dessen Heck nahezu unmöglich machen.

Die Story von Black Flag an sich ist Durchschnitt. Ein Pirat arbeitet für die Assassinen und versteht ein Teil vom Credo.... ok. Das wars aber auch schon. Tja. Da bot ein AC3 mehr. Interessant sind die Charaktere und deren Wendungen obwohl ich eine Sache Bullshit fand:



Spoiler



Ein versoffener Pirat (Namen schon glatt wieder vergessen) hintergeht euch und klaut die Jack Daw. Euren Quartiermeister Adéwalé will er als Sklaven verkaufen. Statt eine Mission einzubauen wo man auf der Suche nach der Jackdaw ist und den Quartiermeister befreien soll taucht der Kerl bei den Piraten freiwillig wieder auf ?? Irgendwie idiotisch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bin jetzt kurz vor dem Finale bei Black Flag. 3 der 4 legendären Schiffe sind besiegt. Arge Probleme habe ich mit den Brothers in Arms (2 legendäre Schiffe gleichzeitig). Sobald ich ein Schiff versenkt habe kann ich im Zustand so gut sein wie ich will. Der andere beschleunigt fast auf Motorbootniveau, rammt mich 2-3 mal (aus kurzer Entfernung) und das wars. Ich bin mit meiner Taktik am Ende (Mörser helfen nicht wirklich, Breitseiten etwas, aber da bekomme ich mehr Fett ab als mein Schiff verträgt, die Reichweite von den Geschossen des Feindes ist höher, er ist wendiger....


Ich hab da auch einiges probiert, bis ich auf eine Lösung gestoßen bin. Hab mich einem Schiff GAAANZ langsam genähert (möglichst in einem Winkel wo das Zwillingsschiff nicht reagierte) und mich mit dem einen Schiff von der Passage entfernt, wo ich ihm den Rest gab. Die Ramm-Taktik war übrigens effizienter als normaler Beschuss.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2015)

Nach der Cutscene fahren die doch direkt auf Dich drauf zu ???


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nach der Cutscene fahren die doch direkt auf Dich drauf zu ???


Nö. Bei mir verharrten sie am Pass bis ich in deren Reichweite war.

Ach Moment... Du redest jetzt nicht von einer story-bezogenen Schlacht? Dann vergiss was ich geschrieben hab... [emoji1]


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2015)

Nix storybezogen. Das sind die 4 "Missionen" der legendären Schiffe. In jeder Kartenecke sind je 1 Schiff bzw. in einer 2 Schiffe (jeweils gekennzeichnet durch 1 rotes Schiffssignet). Und diese muß man irgendwie besiegen. 3 von 4 Aufgaben habe ich geschafft. Ich hänge gerade bei den "Brothers in Arms": 2 Schwesterschiffe - Die HMS Fearless und die Royal Sovereign. Du fährst in deren Areal. Dann siehst Du die von weitem. Cutscene und die laufen dann parallel auf Dich zu und versuchen Dich in die Zange zu nehmen (was man kaum verhindern kann). 2 - 3 Breitseiten von denen und Du bist so gut wie platt. Hast Du 1 Schiff versenkt und bist noch relativ gut beisammen (2,5 Balken Zustand) und rammt Dich der andere 2-3 mal (selbst auf kurzer Distanz) ist alles vorbei. Vor allen Dingen kommst Du nachdem der eine platt ist eigentlich nicht hinter das andere Schiff. Das manövriert Dich so aus, daß es Dich von hinten rammt. Aber Du kommst nicht hinter ihn. selbst wenn Du aprupt bremst wenn er neben Dir ist. Und im Kampf kannst Du kaum gleichzeitig auf beide Pötte achten. Das Ding ist sackschwer. Da wie gesagt Deine eigenen Mörser kaum Schaden beim Feind verursachen (umgekehrt ist es anders herum, aber Mörser bin ich immer umgangen). Die Reichweite der Hauptgeschütze vom Feind ist höher, Einzige effektive Waffe ist das Kettengeschoß/Jagdkanonen nach schräg vorn. Idealerweise in das Heck vom Feind (dafür muß man nah heran). Und das Heck vom Feind rammen.

Ich bin momentan mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2015)

Yess. Jetzt nach dem gefühlt 100. Versuch hat es geklappt. Scheiß auf die Jagdkanonen. Die Typen mit Vollgas umkreisen und beschießen mit Breitseite ist die Lösung und beide gleichzeitig herunterholen.


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2015)

Ich sag mal nix, aber herzlichen Glückwunsch,


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2015)

Sag mal was. Glück? Oder wie oder was?


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2015)

*wolf among us *(aus dem steam-sale). 
ruckzuck ins 4. kapitel vorgedrungen. toll! 

edit:
und leider auch schon durch.
das ging schnell.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2015)

Soo. Bin nun (nach wievielen Anläufen ?) endlich bis auf 1 fehlende Schatzkarte (wie die 2 anderen wohl nur über den Handel mit Kenways Flotte zu bekommen) mit dem Spiel durch. 95%. Die Story war unter dem Strich nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht so der Hammer wie es z.B. die Story um Ezio war. Selbst Connors Story fand ich stellenweise fesselnder.

Herausgerissen haben es aber frappierender weise die AC-untypischen Seeschlachten, die wirklich episch inszeniert waren. Als nächstes steht das Addon Freedom Cry an, damit ich anschließend wieder etwas Festplattenplatz räumen kann.

Mit etwas Glück schaffe ich vor Syndicate erscheint auch noch Roque und Unity.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juli 2015)

Liberation HD schon durch?


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2015)

Aber sicher doch. Sogar zu 100%. Alles gelöst was es zu lösen gab. Mir fehlt jetzt nur noch Freedom Cry, Roque und Unity. Wobei ich wohl bei Unity wieder bei 0 beginnen werde. Ansonsten fehlt mir nach der langen Pause der Zusammenhang.


----------



## Taiwez (6. Juli 2015)

Habe gestern in Darkest Dungeon nun den ersten Boss gelegt, nach unzähligen Neuanfängen und Frustmomenten habe ich nun doch das erste Erfolgserlebnis erzielen können. Das Spiel motiviert mich echt ungemein, vor allem in seiner Komplexität liegt für mich der Reiz, zu experimentieren und zu tüfteln.


----------



## svd (6. Juli 2015)

Dieses blöde F.3.A.R. 
Die Standardbelegung der Tasten kann diese sehr wohl doppelt zuweisen, je nach gesteuerter Person/Vehikel also die Funktion ändern.
Willsst du das selbst anpassen, ist dies jedoch nicht möglich. Da wird die Zuweisung wechselweise gelöscht. So a Schas.

edit: Ah, meine Schuld, ich muss jeweils das Äquivalent der umbelegten Taste wählen, so unintuitiv es später auch sein mag.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2015)

So Schrei nach Freiheit begonnen und schon bei 30% WTF ? Das scheint dieses mal ein ziemlich kurzer DLC zu werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So Schrei nach Freiheit begonnen und schon bei 30% WTF ? Das scheint dieses mal ein ziemlich kurzer DLC zu werden.


Will dich nicht komplett enttäuschen, aber mehr als 2-3 Stunden (Story-Part !) sind da meines Wissens nicht drin.


----------



## Enisra (7. Juli 2015)

so, Gone Home durchgespielt, war echt ein schönes kleines Spiel, vieleicht nicht für den normalen Preis, aber das ist ein Ding das jeder mal mitgenommen haben sollte für den Budgetpreis
Gerade auch wenn man so in einem Ähnlichen alter 1995-98 war
die 3 Jahre kann man dazugeben, bei uns kam doch damals alles 3 jahre Später an

Und damit auch ein Spiel vom Summer Sale schon weggeknuspert :3


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> so, Gone Home durchgespielt, war echt ein schönes kleines Spiel, vieleicht nicht für den normalen Preis, aber das ist ein Ding das jeder mal mitgenommen haben sollte für den Budgetpreis
> Gerade auch wenn man so in einem Ähnlichen alter 1995-98 war
> die 3 Jahre kann man dazugeben, bei uns kam doch damals alles 3 jahre Später an
> 
> Und damit auch ein Spiel vom Summer Sale schon weggeknuspert :3


Besonders die zeittypischen Verweise wie "Akte X" und die alten Videokassetten haben das ganze sehr authentisch gemacht.
Ist wirklich (für kleines Geld) ein echter Geheimtip, sollte man sich ruhig mal gönnen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Will dich nicht komplett enttäuschen, aber mehr als 2-3 Stunden (Story-Part !) sind da meines Wissens nicht drin.



Autsch. Naja da hat Ubisoft dieses mal einen ziemlich kurzen DLC aufgelegt. Naja umso eher geht es dann an Roque.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja umso eher geht es dann an Roque.



Roque? Meinst Du Roquefort? Dazu empfehle ich einen schönen Spätburgunder!


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juli 2015)

... sicher das er nicht ggf. Rouge meinte? Zum Auftragen? 

Wenn ihr da Tipps braucht, durch meinen Nebenjob als Berliner Dragqueen bin ich da etwas bewandert. 

Vllt. meinte er auch einfach nur Rogue, engl. für Schurke. Aber das ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich ...


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juli 2015)

ihr habt ja gar keine ahnung:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GW-ojhMZty4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... sicher das er nicht ggf. Rouge meinte? Zum Auftragen?
> 
> Wenn ihr da Tipps braucht, durch meinen Nebenjob als Berliner Dragqueen bin ich da etwas bewandert.
> 
> Vllt. meinte er auch einfach nur Rogue, engl. für Schurke. Aber das ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich ...



AC Rogue ist gemeint. Ihr Banausen.   Sch... Hitze habe q mit g verbeckwuchselt.


----------



## McDrake (8. Juli 2015)

Alan Wake's American Nighmare durch.
Wie schon früher geschrieben, find ich die Story das treibende Element des Spiels.
Hat mich gut unterhalten.
Schade, dass es keinen weiteren Teil gibt


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Juli 2015)

*Batman: Arkham Knight*

Ich weiß, ich sollte erbost sein über die immer noch ziemlich miese Performance am PC, aber der Rest des Spiels ist einfach soooo gut. Selbst ans Batmobil habe ich mich inzwischen gewöhnt


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2015)

Ihr spielt es doch alle nur wegen Harley Quinns Arschbacken 

Jedenfalls laut Better Together


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2015)

Durch buffed.de Skyforge: Jetzt die Open Beta spielen? Wir vergeben Gründerpakete! gründerpaket bekommen.

spiel hat 10 gb mal kurz runtergeladen also und reingeschaut man hat einen charakter was nicht schlimm ist weil man mit dem charakter jede klasse sein kann.

f2p spiel - ob man extrem geld zahlen muss um weiterzukommen keine ahnung aber atm ist es eine nette abwechslung

charaktereditor bietet einstellungen @rabowke das spiel hat softboobs technologie


----------



## Batze (10. Juli 2015)

Momentan zocke ich Diablo 3 auf PTR um den neuen Patch zu testen. Hammer. Also der neue Würfel krempelt dermaßen viel um, das man nur damit beschäftigt ist neue Builds zu testen. Klasse.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2015)

Beim letzten Steam Sale hab ich mir *Gone Home* gegönnt und es heute mal (am Stück) durchgespielt (etwas 2 1/2 Stunden). Ich weiß ja nicht, was die Leute in den Steam Foren für Probleme haben, aber mir hat es richtig gut gefallen. Die Story war nichts abgedrehtes, aber schön erzählt. Ich denke, die meisten Leute, die dem Spiel ne schlechte Wertung reinhauen, haben einfach nicht verstanden, was Gone Home eigentlich sein will. Kein Spiel, sondern eine interaktiv erzählte Kurzgeschichte mit toller 90er Jahre Atmosphäre. 1995 ... kaum zu glauben, dass das schon 20 Jahre her ist. Ich werde alt.


----------



## Enisra (11. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was die Leute in den Steam Foren für Probleme haben



die haben meist ein Problem mit sich selbst und ihrem Stock im Popo oder gehen dämlicherweise vom völlig Falschen Spiel aus


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Beim letzten Steam Sale hab ich mir *Gone Home* gegönnt und es heute mal (am Stück) durchgespielt (etwas 2 1/2 Stunden). Ich weiß ja nicht, was die Leute in den Steam Foren für Probleme haben, aber mir hat es richtig gut gefallen.



Ich denk mal das kommt von den Leuten die den vollpreis für gezahlt haben die schlechten reviews weil es denn zu kurz war und die mehr erwartet haben oder was anderes von gone erwartet haben - vieleicht mehr richtung horror oder sie können mit den genre nix anfangen. Viele Spiele auf steam sind ja mehr kunstwerk als ein spiel. 

Bei den leuten die dem spiel ein negative bewertung gaben sah man zum bsp wenn das Profil öffentlich war "am meisten gespielt counterstrike, mortal combat,call of duty, usw" bei den ist solch ein "kunst spiel" völlig falsch


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich denk mal das kommt von den Leuten die den vollpreis für gezahlt haben die schlechten reviews weil es denn zu kurz war und die mehr erwartet haben oder was anderes von gone erwartet haben - vieleicht mehr richtung horror oder sie können mit den genre nix anfangen. Viele Spiele auf steam sind ja mehr kunstwerk als ein spiel.
> 
> Bei den leuten die dem spiel ein negative bewertung gaben sah man zum bsp wenn das Profil öffentlich war "am meisten gespielt counterstrike, mortal combat,call of duty, usw" bei den ist solch ein "kunst spiel" völlig falsch



Solchen Leuten hatte Gronk ja mal ein Lied gewidmet 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PQLp_FI8i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Juli 2015)

Dank PS Plus (und drei Tage geschwärme von Kollege Marc Hatke) hab ich *Rocket League* entdeckt.
Ein wirklich witziges Spielchen für zwischendurch, das ein wenig an Autoball von Stefan Raab erinnert. 
In einer Arena spielen Teams aus 1-3 Spielern gegeneinander, also 1v1, 2v2 oder 3v3.
Ziel ist es einen großen Ball in das Tor des Gegners zu befördern.
Dazu muss man sein Auto mit verschiedenen Manövern wie Rocketbooster, Sprüngen und Walldrives sinnvoll einsetzen.
Ist jetzt sicher kein Kandidate für irgendwelche Bestenlisten, aber für eine lustige Partie zwischendrin bestens geeignet.
Leider scheinen die Server schon lange down zu sein. 
Kann jedenfalls bisher nicht online spielen.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich denk mal das kommt von den Leuten die den vollpreis für gezahlt haben die schlechten reviews weil es denn zu kurz war und die mehr erwartet haben oder was anderes von gone erwartet haben - vieleicht mehr richtung horror oder sie können mit den genre nix anfangen. Viele Spiele auf steam sind ja mehr kunstwerk als ein spiel.
> 
> Bei den leuten die dem spiel ein negative bewertung gaben sah man zum bsp wenn das Profil öffentlich war "am meisten gespielt counterstrike, mortal combat,call of duty, usw" bei den ist solch ein "kunst spiel" völlig falsch



Kann schon sein. Da fragt man sich nur: Warum haben die Leute das Spiel überhaupt gekauft, wenn sie nicht wussten, was es war? Und Vollpreis war es auch nie, glaube ich. Hat das nicht mit 25 Euro oder so angefangen?

Ich hab den Verdacht, dass die Thematik des Spiels nicht ganz unschuldig daran ist. Da reagieren wohl viele ein wenig empfindlich drauf (genauso wie auf Mädchen/Frauen als Videospielprotagonisten, albern!).


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2015)

Matthias weisste schon ob Episode 4 von Life is Strange nächste woche erscheint ?

Die 6 Wochen nach Teil 3 müssten ja vorbei sein und wo du ja an der quelle sitzen tuest ^^


----------



## Enisra (11. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Leider scheinen die Server schon lange down zu sein.
> Kann jedenfalls bisher nicht online spielen.



das ist ja Blöde
Ist das bei Steam auch? Scheint da ja auch gerade recht Erfolgreich zu sein


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2015)

Steam forum von seinem Spiel



> From PSYONIX regarding Server Issues
> We're currently getting crushed by demand for the game. We're rapidly increasing capacity and that requires us to bring server up and down from time to time as well as outages causes by spikes in the demand. We will absolutely get ahead of this and back to super smooth matchmaking and we are working non-stop to get there.



die haben nicht mit soviel leuten gerechnet wohl


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Matthias weisste schon ob Episode 4 von Life is Strange nächste woche erscheint ?



Leider nicht.
Am 14. Juli sind die 8 Wochen vorbei, die sie eigentlich maximal zwischen den Episoden haben wollen.
Ich hoffe auch noch immer, dass es nächste Woche weiter geht.



Wynn schrieb:


> die haben nicht mit soviel leuten gerechnet wohl



Reichlich naiv, wenn man das Ding als PS Plus-Spiel raushaut.^^


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2015)

Nachdem ich in den letzten Monaten das Oculus Rift DK2 eigentlich fast ausschließlich für Assetto Corsa genutzt habe (ich liebe es einfach!), hab ich mich mal wieder nach ein paar Demos umgeschaut und bin auf das hier gestoßen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9BzVe2mknY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Grafisch ist es zwar wirklich nicht schön, das meiste wirkt einfach wie beklebte Pappmodelle, aber dennoch wirkt die Spielwelt sehr lebendig und die Star Wars Atmosphäre ist großartig. Die Sounds, die Musik und man ist einfach mittendrin und kann sich alles angucken, mit seinem Speeder herumfahren (z. B. zwischen den Fahrwerken eines Java-Sandcrawlers durch) und man kann sogar bei nem Pod-Rennen mitfahren. Ist natürlich alles sehr durcheinandergewürfelt und relativ dicht beieinander, aber trotzdem schön gemacht. 
Man kann auch in eine Cantina gehen (leider nicht die aus dem Film) und diversen Aliens und Sturmtrupplern beim Tanzen zuschauen, startende und landende Raumschiffe beobachten, es gibt einen auf einem Dewback reitenden Sturmtruppler, einen Tusken, der auf einem Bantha reitet, verschiedene Gebäude, einen holografischen Yoda, der vor Motion Sicknes warnt, wenn man sich mit seinem Speeder überschlägt usw. Macht definitiv Spaß, macht mich aber gleichzeitig aber auch irgendwie ein bisschen traurig.

Grund dafür ist, dass die Marke Star Wars so viel Potential bietet, z. B. ein neues X-Wing mit den damaligen Spielelementen mit VR-Support, EA mit seiner Lizenz aber wohl erstmal kein Interesse daran haben wird, irgendwas in der Richtung zu machen. Bestenfalls würde das wahrscheinlich ein durchgescriptetes Gamepadspiel ohne Simulationselemente, linearen Missionen und Zwischensequenzen alle 2 Minuten werden. Da wird auch Star Citizen kein Ersatz für sein, aus dem einfachen Grund, weil es kein Star Wars ist.


----------



## linktheminstrel (12. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Leider nicht.
> Am 14. Juli sind die 8 Wochen vorbei, die sie eigentlich maximal zwischen den Episoden haben wollen.
> Ich hoffe auch noch immer, dass es nächste Woche weiter geht.


ich halte einen release nächste woche immer noch für möglich. nen trailer wird's vielleicht diesmal gar nicht geben, da die gefahr des spoilerns ja enorm hoch ist. übermorgen sind wir schlauer. wenn's nicht so ist, bricht aber auch keine welt zusammen.
lustig ist, wie sich leute jetzt künstlich darüber aufregen, dass sich die entwickler nicht an die grobe zeit von 6-8 wochen zwischen den episoden zu halten scheinen. ich kann warten und mir ist ganz ehrlich auch lieber, sie lassen sich zeit und das ganze wird großartig und die episoden sind von technischen problemen verschont, als dass man sich an eine zeitangabe hält und dann zeugs weglässt oder erst mal patches nachreichen muss, damit man's problemlos zocken kann.

@topic
remember me
zum 2. mal und der größte kritikpunkt ist halt einfach, dass es so verdammt linear ist. ich weiß, dass das wiederum dem pacing hilft, jedoch wären einige offene areale, vielleicht mit ein paar optionalen erinnerungs-missionen, sicherlich nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## svd (12. Juli 2015)

Yeah, "FEAR 3" kann endlich vom Pile of Shame genommen und auf den Pile of Burning Logs gelegt werden. Was für ein beschissenes Spiel. 
Diese Mixtur aus zusammenhangslosen Missionen, nichtssagenden Zwischensequenzen und explodierendem Schrott habe ich zuletzt in "Star Trek - Das Spiel" erleben müssen. 
Aber, ebenfalls mit einem guten Kumpel. Das lindert den Schmerz ungemein.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2015)

So nun bin ich mit Schrei nach Freiheit (Addon zu AC Black Flag) durch. Vieles ist leider sehr repetiv (Befreiungen etc.). Spieldauer ist relativ kurz. Eher ein schwacher AC-Teil (leider). Wenn man ein Addon als Teil spezifizieren will. Die PoS ist nun um einen Teil ärmer. Nun gehts mit Rogue weiter.


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. Juli 2015)

Oh Gott, wie sehr kann man ein Spiel denn bitte künstlich aufblähen? Ich rede natürlich von Batman: Arkham Knight. Die ganzen Minen, Checkpoints und Türme wären für sich ja schon mehr als genug (von diesen verfluchten Feuerwehrleuten ganz zu schweigen), aber dass man am Ende noch mal 250 Riddler-Trophäen sammeln muss, nur um die finale Endsequenz zu sehen ... nein, danke! Ich hab jetzt bei 98,8 % einen Cut gemacht und mir Batmans Ende auf Youtube angesehen. Muss auch ehrlich sagen, dass ich ziemlich enttäuscht gewesen wäre, hätte ich nur dafür auch noch die letzten 80 Trophäen eingesammelt.

Letzten Endes sind es die aufgeblähten Nebenmissionen und die Drohnenkämpfe im Batmobil, die am Ende des Tages Arkham Knight runterziehen. Außerdem fehlten die ganz, ganz großen Highlights aus Arkham City. Man-Bat war ohne Zweifel cool und die Story hatte einige sehr coole Kniffe ...


Spoiler



Jokers Präsenz war eine willkommene Überraschung. Ich fand besonders genial, wie sein Bild teilweise auf Postern in der Stadt auftauchte - wenn man dann noch mal hingeschaut hat, war er wieder weg. Super!


... aber letztlich vermisste ich ähnlich coole Momente wie die Sache mit dem Mad Hatter, die Scarecrow-Halluzinationen aus Arkham Asylum oder der Trip durch das Traumreich beim Orden der Assassinen. Sehr schön dagegen die Spielwelt und das Gefühl, gänzlich frei über die Dächer zu gleiten. Hab es gerne gespielt (trotz Rucklern und einem gigantischen Speicherleck, das regelmäßig meine Festplatte vollgemüllt hat), aber im Vergleich zum Vorgänger war es doch eine Mini-Enttäuschung


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2015)

Heute mit Kirby and the Rainbow Curse angefangen...
Putziger Knetstil und im Coop kann man es auch spielen. Gefällt mir bislang recht gut.


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. Juli 2015)

Gerade ein legendäres Match bei Rocket League gehabt, in dem ich sage und schreibe *sechs *Tore erzielen konnte. Einfach geil!


----------



## Dragnir (18. Juli 2015)

World of Warships Beta - sehr kurzweilig für zwischendurch. Defintiv besser als World of Tanks mMn.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2015)

*D4: Dark Dreams Don't Die* grad durchgespielt. Hat was von den Telltale Spielen, aber mit vielen Quick-Time-Events. Irgendwie teilweise auch sehr abgedreht und abstruse Charaktere.
Die Version da besteht aus Prolog und Episode 1 und 2. Weiß jemand ob da in Zukunft noch weitere Episoden kommen oder eine neue Staffel kommt? Weil das Spiel endet einfach irgendwann einfach so (man hat das Gefühl mittendrin), sehr merkwürdig.
Man merkt, dass da viel mehr geplant war.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Juli 2015)

Ich spiele derzeit tatsächlich *Rory McIlroy PGA Tour* und es macht mir erstaunlich viel Spaß. 
Den Tiger stecke ich doch locker in die Tasche.^^
Vor allem mit solchen Bällen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1wmrpYF_0ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (18. Juli 2015)

> Der von dir angeklickte Link ist abgelaufen oder die Seite ist nur für eine Zielgruppe sichtbar, in der du nicht enthalten bist.



Devil May Cry bissel nebenbei wieder


----------



## svd (18. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich spiele derzeit tatsächlich *Rory McIlroy PGA Tour* und es macht mir erstaunlich viel Spaß.
> Den Tiger stecke ich doch locker in die Tasche.^^
> Vor allem mit solchen Bällen:
> 
> ...



Ich nehme an, dass die berstenden Fensterscheiben des Clubhauses, dank "Frostbite 3", fantastisch aussehen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Juli 2015)

Jetzt sollte es gehen.
Habs nochmal bei Youtube eben hochgeladen.
Hatte nicht dran gedacht, dass meine FB Postings nur für Freunde zu sehen sind.^^


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich spiele derzeit tatsächlich *Rory McIlroy PGA Tour* und es macht mir erstaunlich viel Spaß.
> Den Tiger stecke ich doch locker in die Tasche.^^
> Vor allem mit solchen Bällen:
> 
> ...



Ist das der geistige Nachfolger von Tiger Woods PGA Tour? Wer gibt den raus? Gibt es den bei Steam?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist das der geistige Nachfolger von Tiger Woods PGA Tour? Wer gibt den raus? Gibt es den bei Steam?



Das ist nicht nur der geistige Nachfolger sondert der direkte Nachfolger von EA Sports.
Sie haben sich halt nur nen neuen Coverstar gesucht.
Als EA Spiel gibt es das natürlich nicht bei Steam.
Um genauer zu sein, gibt es das gar nicht für PC, nur PS4 und Xbox One.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gerade ein legendäres Match bei Rocket League gehabt, in dem ich sage und schreibe *sechs *Tore erzielen konnte. Einfach geil!


Habs mir gerade mal auf Steam angesehen. Sieht ja echt funny aus.
Ist das ein reiner MP-Titel oder gibt es auch eine brauchbare (und nicht zu kurze) Solo-Karriere? Wenn ja würde ich es mir auf die Wunschliste setzen...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist das ein reiner MP-Titel oder gibt es auch eine brauchbare (und nicht zu kurze) Solo-Karriere?



Eine Karriere gibt es in diesem Sinne nicht.
Man kann ne Season mit und gegen Bots spielen.
Allerdings sind die teilweise recht dümmlich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Eine Karriere gibt es in diesem Sinne nicht.
> Man kann ne Season mit und gegen Bots spielen.
> Allerdings sind die teilweise recht dümmlich.


Schade...


----------



## Peter Bathge (19. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Habs mir gerade mal auf Steam angesehen. Sieht ja echt funny aus.
> Ist das ein reiner MP-Titel oder gibt es auch eine brauchbare (und nicht zu kurze) Solo-Karriere? Wenn ja würde ich es mir auf die Wunschliste setzen...



Es gibt einen Ligamodus gegen die KI, aber der wird wirklich nur von der Tabelle und den Ergebnissen der anderen Mannschaften zusammengehalten. Inszenierung tendiert gegen Null. Ist eher für Trainingszwecke gedacht. Das Gute: Der Multiplayer-Modus ist extrem einsteigerfreundlich und unkompliziert. Partien dauern fünf Minuten und weil alles ziemlich chaotisch abläuft (jedenfalls bis man sich die richtige Taktik zurechtlegt), wird man in einem 3er- oder gar 4er-Team nicht sofort von Beginn an komplett gefordert.

Was die Bots angeht: Sie sind teils absurd zielgenau im Abschluss, aber ich hab schon mehrmals gesehen, wie sie Kullerbälle ins Tor gehen lassen. Mehr zum Spiel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7oMhwRRBRQ


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juli 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Sie sind teils absurd zielgenau im Abschluss



Einerseits das, aber auf der anderen Seite sind sie auch unfähig gezielt zu verteidigen.
Wenn der Ball auf das eigene Tor zurollt, klemmen sie sich dahinter und schieben ihn meist selbst noch über die Linie.
Habe ich in fast jedem Spiel beobachtet.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur der geistige Nachfolger sondert der direkte Nachfolger von EA Sports.
> Sie haben sich halt nur nen neuen Coverstar gesucht.
> Als EA Spiel gibt es das natürlich nicht bei Steam.
> Um genauer zu sein, gibt es das gar nicht für PC, nur PS4 und Xbox One.



Thx. Shit.  Muß ichs mir für die PS4 holen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Vor allem mit solchen Bällen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, das gestern war nur zum Aufwärmen.

Jetzt wird richtig Golf gespielt:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNrbam6HVzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Juli 2015)

Du cheatest doch.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juli 2015)

Nicht, das ich wüsste. 
Um ehrlich zu sein, hatte ich mich schon geärgert, als der Ball unterwegs war, weil ich mal wieder ein wenig zu viel Power gegeben hab.
Das der dann so gepasst hat ... ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ok, das gestern war nur zum Aufwärmen.
> 
> Jetzt wird richtig Golf gespielt:
> 
> ...



 n1


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schade...



Naja, dafür kauft man sich das Spiel ja auch nicht. Wäre so wie wenn du bei CS oder Street Fighter nach einer Karriere fragst.


----------



## Rising-Evil (20. Juli 2015)

"Grand Theft Auto 5"
ENDLICH
Zumindest ab nächster Woche
& ich kann endlich, endlich, endlich nach fast 4 Jahren (!) dieses Spiel spielen xD


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Juli 2015)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> "Grand Theft Auto 5"
> ENDLICH
> Zumindest ab nächster Woche
> & ich kann endlich, endlich, endlich nach fast 4 Jahren (!) dieses Spiel spielen xD



GTA 5 ist doch erst vor weniger als zwei Jahren für die Konsolen erschienen.

*edit*

17. September lt. Wikipedia.

Aber dennoch: Viel Spaß damit, ist meiner Meinung nach das beste GTA seit Vice City (vielleicht sogar das beste überhaupt).


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> das beste GTA seit Vice City (vielleicht sogar das beste überhaupt).



Aufgrund der modernen Möglichkeiten ist GTA5 grafisch, inszenatorisch usw. natürlich unschlagbar.
Aber irgendwie bleibt bei mir im Herzen Vice City immernoch das beste. 80s Flair ist einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aufgrund der modernen Möglichkeiten ist GTA5 grafisch, inszenatorisch usw. natürlich unschlagbar.
> Aber irgendwie bleibt bei mir im Herzen Vice City immernoch das beste. 80s Flair ist einfach unschlagbar.


Ich vermisse Tommy Vercetti... Der und Vice City, das waren Synonyme für Most Coolest GTA-Feeling ever.


----------



## Rising-Evil (20. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> GTA 5 ist doch erst vor weniger als zwei Jahren für die Konsolen erschienen.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...


Das stimmt schon,
die 4 Jahre beziehen sich darauf, dass am 1.11.2011 der erste Trailer zu GTA 5 gezeigt wurde...
Und da ich kein wirklicher Konsolenspieler bin, musste ich noch länger warten...
Dazu kam dass Rockstar die PC-Version 2-mal verschoben , nur um sie dann genau zum Start dieses Sommersemesters rauszubringen  
Da könnt ich echt fuchsteufelswild werden


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Tommy Vercetti... Der und Vice City, das waren Synonyme für Most Coolest GTA-Feeling ever.



Und die 80er Jahre Musik. Vice City ist und bleibt für mich die Nr.1. Auch wenn GTA V mer Festures hat, größer ist u.s.w.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Juli 2015)

Eben die fünfte Episode von *Game of Thrones* durchgespielt.
War leider die bisher kürzseste mit nicht einmal 1:30h Spielzeit.
Aber trotzdem wieder sehr intensiv und typisch brutal.
Besonders am Ende, nach dem ich ernsthaft in Frage stellen muss, warum ich eigentlich so hart für die Forresters kämpfe, wenn


Spoiler



eh immer alles schlechter wird und die Familienmitglieder weiter sterben.
Diesmal musste man die gottverdamt harte Entscheidung treffen, ob am Ende Asher oder Rodrick sterben soll.
Wer denkt sich solch kranken Mist denn aus?
Für die Fernsehserie mag das ja Funktionieren, wenn ständig Leute sterben.
Bei diesem *interaktiven* Ableger, vermittelt es nur ein Gefühl der Hilflosigkeit, was eher Kontraproduktiv ist.
Zwar sind bei The Walking Dead auch ständig die Leute gestorben, aber das Feeling war trotzdem irgendwie anders.
Dort stand immer im Mittelpunkt, dass ich als Spieler Lee und Clementine helfe zu überleben, was bis auf das Ende von Lee ja auch meist gelingt.
Bei Game of Thrones dreht sich alles um den Kampf für die Familie Forrester, aber ich bekomme als Spieler auch nach fünf Episoden nicht das Gefühl irgendetwas positives für die Familie zu erreichen. 
Es wird einfach nur immer schlimmer und schlimmer.


----------



## golani79 (22. Juli 2015)

Grade vorher Journey auf PS4 gespielt - was für ein schönes Spiel!
Hatte ich noch  nicht und hab ich mir heut gleich geholt - wirklich sehr gut!

@Matthias
Ist Episode 5 auch schon für PS4 raus? Weißt du das zufällig?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Juli 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> @Matthias
> Ist Episode 5 auch schon für PS4 raus? Weißt du das zufällig?



Jo, da hab ich es ja gespielt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Juli 2015)

SWTOR Kopfgeldjäger Story beendet. Nun gehts nach Makeb und Yavin 4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (22. Juli 2015)

Ah ok - dachte, du hättest es am PC gespielt.

Morgen dann auch laden und spielen - bin ich ja schonmal gespannt. 
In der letzten Episode war ich ja nicht mehr gerade zimperlich


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Eben die fünfte Episode von *Game of Thrones* durchgespielt.
> War leider die bisher kürzseste mit nicht einmal 1:30h Spielzeit.
> Aber trotzdem wieder sehr intensiv und typisch brutal.
> Besonders am Ende, nach dem ich ernsthaft in Frage stellen muss, warum ich eigentlich so hart für die Forresters kämpfe, wenn
> ...



Bleibt wohl dabei dass dieses Spiel die einzige Ausnahme unter den Telltale-Adventures sein wird die ich mir nicht zulegen werde. Mal ab von den schwachen Bewertungen und mäßigem Spannungsgehalt - da decken sich die meisten Tests die man so findet -, GoT ist so gar nicht meine Welt. Auch nach 5 Staffeln weil ich nicht auf Hype-Train aufspringen, ob in Buch- oder Serien-Form. [emoji52]


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...] Auch nach 5 Staffeln weil ich nicht auf Hype-Train aufspringen, ob in Buch- oder Serien-Form. [emoji52]


Also wenn ich sowas lese ...  

Bzgl. der Serie lass ich ja noch mit mir reden, aber was genau wird denn an den Büchern schlechter?! Nur weil es jetzt aufgrund der Serien ein deutlich breiteres Publikum für GoT gibt, werden doch die Bücher dadurch nicht schlechter oder sind, wie du es unterstellst, gehyped.

Die Bücher sind seit Jahren verfügbar und schon damals wurde die Qualität und das epische Format gelobt, das ändert sich doch nicht "plötzlich".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also wenn ich sowas lese ...
> 
> Bzgl. der Serie lass ich ja noch mit mir reden, aber was genau wird denn an den Büchern schlechter?! Nur weil es jetzt aufgrund der Serien ein deutlich breiteres Publikum für GoT gibt, werden doch die Bücher dadurch nicht schlechter oder sind, wie du es unterstellst, gehyped.
> 
> Die Bücher sind seit Jahren verfügbar und schon damals wurde die Qualität und das epische Format gelobt, das ändert sich doch nicht "plötzlich".



Du hast wohl nicht verstanden was gemeint war. 

Ich hab nichts davon geschrieben dass die Serie oder die Bücher schlecht sind, zeig mir bitte wo das stehen soll... [emoji15] 

Mir war GoT vor der Serie überhaupt kein Begriff, und auch jetzt, wo die hohe Beliebtheit dieses Fantasy-Stoffs nicht mehr völlig an mir vorbeigegangen ist, kann ich damit nix anfangen.

JETZT verstanden?[emoji6]


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt ... nein?!

Zitat von dir:
_GoT ist so gar nicht meine Welt. Auch nach 5 Staffeln weil ich nicht auf Hype-Train aufspringen, ob in Buch- oder Serien-Form.

_Damit unterstellst du doch, dass GoT gehyped wird ... ob nun in Buch- oder Serien-Form. Das stimmt eben nicht, eben weil es die Bücher seit Jahren bzw. Jahrzehnten gibt und schon damals sehr, sehr positive Kritiken bekommen hat.

Des Weiteren würde ich GoT nicht unbedingt als Fantasy titulieren, denn der Fantasygehalt lag bei den Büchern bei max. 5% in Relation zum restlichen Inhalt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bleibt wohl dabei dass dieses Spiel die einzige Ausnahme unter den Telltale-Adventures sein wird die ich mir nicht zulegen werde. Mal ab von den schwachen Bewertungen und mäßigem Spannungsgehalt - da decken sich die meisten Tests die man so findet -, GoT ist so gar nicht meine Welt. Auch nach 5 Staffeln weil ich nicht auf Hype-Train aufspringen, ob in Buch- oder Serien-Form. [emoji52]



Ich kann mit Game of Thrones auch nichts anfangen, trotzdem packt mich die Story des Spiels irgendwie.
Abgesehen davon, dass mir das Spiel nicht das Gefühl vermittelt etwas zu erreichen, fiebere ich trotzdem mit den Figuren mit.
Ich habe aufgrund des Spiels sogar den Plan gehabt mir die Serie doch endlich mal anzuschauen, aber über Folge 2 bin ich bisher nicht hinaus gekommen. Die Serie packt mich einfach nicht.


----------



## golani79 (22. Juli 2015)

Die Serie fand ich am Anfang eigentlich recht gut umgesetzt - im späteren Verlauf wird mir da aber zu viel komprimiert bzw. abgeändert - die 5. Season empfand ich persönlich als bisherigen Tiefpunkt.

Wenn man das Setting jedoch mag, kann ich die Bücher nur empfehlen - die sind echt sehr gut.
Bei der Serie sollte man aber vlt. dann doch ein paar mehr Folgen als nur die ersten 2-3 schauen - A Song of Ice and Fire braucht halt entsprechend Zeit, um bestimmte Handlungsstränge aufzubauen das ist auch in den Büchern nicht anders.
Und ganz ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich mir gewünscht, wenns bei der Serie in der Umsetzung so akkurat geblieben wären, wie anfangs - passiert dann halt mal ein bissl länger nichts, aber dafür dient es dann dem Zeitpunkt, an dem was passiert. 
In der 5. Season z.B. (die 2 Wälzer beinhaltet) passiert alles Schlag auf Schlag, ohne großartig aufgebaut zu werden - fühlt sich einfach falsch an.

Im Spiel plätscherts anfangs ja auch so ein wenig dahin und nimmt erst zunehmends an Fahrt auf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ... nein?!
> 
> Zitat von dir:
> _GoT ist so gar nicht meine Welt. Auch nach 5 Staffeln weil ich nicht auf Hype-Train aufspringen, ob in Buch- oder Serien-Form.
> ...


Mag ja sein dass es die Bücher schon (viel) länger gibt, die Popularität hat aber gerade erst durch die Serie weltweit größere Wellen geschlagen. Kann jetzt nicht behaupten dass die Bücher vor deren Adaption in aller Munde waren, sonst hätte mir der Name der Buch-Reihe schon viel früher was gesagt.
Und ich wette dass gerade die Serie viele Neuleser und Fans mit ins Boot gezogen haben. Daher ist der Hype in erster Linie auf die Serie bezogen (logisch, dass die Bücher vorher da waren, aber die widerum erleben nun eine neue Hochphase wegen des Erfolgs der Serie).

Und ich sehe nach wie vor einen Hype darin, so wie seinerzeit die "Herr der Ringe"-Trilogie diesen durchlebt hat.

Aber völlig losgelöst davon ändert sich nix daran dass mich GoT wie schon zum Start der Serie völlig kalt lässt, und auch eine Spieladaption seitens Telltale (von denen ich sonst nahezu nix auslasse) vermag da nichts bei mir zu bewegen. Punkt. Mehr sollte mein Post nicht aussagen.


----------



## golani79 (22. Juli 2015)

Ein ehemaliger Dozent von mir hat ein Spiel in der Mache - ist auf Steam als Early Access verfügbar.
Das grundlegende Gameplay ist ein wenig an Klassiker wie "Pang" angelehnt.

Vielleicht sprichts ja den einen oder anderen an - hier gibts noch ein paar Minuten Gameplay von mir:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OK5rWe4PNiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Awfully Nice Studios | The Bug Butcher
Save 20% on The Bug Butcher on Steam


----------



## svd (22. Juli 2015)

So, hab mir im Summersale mal "Sacred 3" geholt. Naja, für 4€ kann man ja einen Blick drauf werfen.

Optisch find ich es soweit recht schick, die Akustik passt auch.
Die M/T Steuerung ist sehr unsympatisch. Ich hasse es, wenn Cursor, Nummernblock und Sixpack nicht getrennt erkannt werden. Da muss auf alle Fälle das Pad herhalten.
Der Humor ist ein wenig zu sehr... bemüht. Naja, mal sehen.

Wird aber bestimmt hauptsächlich im Koopmodus gespielt.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juli 2015)

Immer noch *The Witcher 3*



Spoiler



Gerade Hurensohn Junior ordentlich ein paar mit dem Stiefel gegeben, den kranken Freak



So sehr mir das Gameplay und große Teile des Spieldesigns auch immer noch missfallen (immerhin die Steuerung wurde mit dem letzten Patch deutlich direkter), so sehr reißen mich trotzdem Story und Charaktere mit. Die Spielwelt ist einfach großartig, auch wenn ich langsam der Meinung bin, dass mehrere kleinere Questgebiete im Stil von The Witcher 1 vielleicht besser gewesen wären. Die Nebenaufgaben (Schätze suchen, Monsternester finden usw.) werden auf Dauer doch ein wenig eintönig und ziehen das Spiel doch sehr in die Länge. Aber gleichzeitig will ich auch nichts verpassen, denn manche der Nebenquests sind echt schön gemacht und man hat auch wirklich Wahlmöglichkeiten, die sich irgendwann irgendwie auswirken können.

Aber ich komme einfach nicht drüber hinweg: Ich hasse den Questkompass und die Tatsache, dass wenn man die Minimap abschaltet, man die nötigen Informationen nicht per Dialog und Tagebucheintrag bekommt. Das ist für mich in einem Rollenspiel einfach mieses Design, aber das haben ja auch schon Oblivion und Skyrim nicht besser gemacht. Man ist einfach von den GPS-artigen Markierungen auf der Karte abhängig, die jede Immersion für mich zerstören, sobald ich sie nutzen muss. Das passt in ein GTA oder Far Cry, aber nicht in ein Fantasyrollenspiel.


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Matthias weisste schon ob Episode 4 von Life is Strange nächste woche erscheint ?





MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Leider nicht.
> Am 14. Juli sind die 8 Wochen vorbei, die sie eigentlich maximal zwischen den Episoden haben wollen.
> Ich hoffe auch noch immer, dass es nächste Woche weiter geht.


nächste woche sollte es so weit sein, da auf twitter ne meldung gemacht wurde, dass das spiel fertig sei und sich in der einreichung zu steam befinde. diese meldung wurde aber gleich wieder gelöscht.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69bNX7PLopM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Heftiger Trailer


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Juli 2015)

Ich werde mich hüten, vorher irgendwas anzuschauen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich werde mich hüten, vorher irgendwas anzuschauen.



ditto, mir reicht schon das bild vom trailer


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2015)

dann dürftest auch keine artikel auf der hauptseite anklicken link 

Der Trailer kam halt so unerwartet rüber


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> dann dürftest auch keine artikel auf der hauptseite anklicken



Da ich Urlaub habe, muss ich das auch nicht.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2015)

meinte link


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> dann dürftest auch keine artikel auf der hauptseite anklicken link
> 
> Der Trailer kam halt so unerwartet rüber



ich war mir schon am überlegen, nur noch mit augenbinde auf gaming-seiten zu gehen und einfach random zu kommentieren. trailer zu spielen, die mich interessieren schau ich nur vereinzelt an. bei episodenspielen am liebsten gar nicht. bis dienstag kann ich auch noch warten.


derweilen vertreibe ich mir die zeit mit 
dex, 
einem cyberpunk-game, das im metroidvania-stil daherkommt. story, artstyle,spielwelt und musik sind klasse, dazu gibt's ne sehr gut gelungene sprachausgabe, auch an der vielfalt mangelt's nicht, jedoch ist das gameplay leider fehlerhaft. während das kampfsystem mmn sehr gut ist, kränkelt das system an der ki der gegner, der reichweite und fehlenden deckungsmöglichkeit bei schusswechseln (obwohl diese ja gegeben wären...), der fehlenden möglichkeit der sofortausschaltung von gegnern und sonstigen störenden dingen, im cyberspace (ne art old-school "weltraum"shooter) liegt es an der präzision, aber auch an der action, dass das genre suboptimal genutzt wird. das nervigste ist allerdings das speichersystem, das spiel macht jedes mal einen autosave, wenn man ein neues gebiet betritt, selbst speichern ist nicht. wenn man auf neues spiel klickt, wird der speicherstnd im anderen spiel somit komplett überschrieben und man kann vom letzten milestone der hauptgeschichte anfangen, was bei der anzahl und dem umfang mancher nebenmissionen absolut nervig ist, gerade, weil es multiple choice gibt, hätte ich mir ein besseres speichersystem erhofft.
dennoch bereue ich den kauf (v.a. zum halben preis) keineswegs und habe trotz der fehler spaß mit dem game.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2015)

So jetzt im Spoiler damit sich niemand beschweren kann 



Spoiler



Life is strange wurde uns mitte Dezember mit Episode 1 so vorgestellt





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AURVxvIZrmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ruhige Musik und die einzige hektische Szene war der Pistolenschuss und das Ende

Episode 2





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMxetvCzTcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



 es gibt einen Flashback von Teil 1 es gibt hektischere szenen aber die musik ist freundlich lebendig und nicht bedrohlich

Episode 3





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ue9b6hkp48Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



flashback zu episode 2 und es wirkt bedrohlich und die musik ist melancholisch

und dann kommt der episode 4 "es reibt sich die haut mit der lotion ein" stimmungstrailer


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juli 2015)

Aktuell wie gesagt AC Rogue. Bin bei 27% und minimal ernüchtert. Rogue macht sehr viel copy@paste von Black Flag. Teils auch stark reduziert (Schiffsaufrüstung). 

Es kommt mir so vor als wollte man schnell noch neben Unity die Last Game Konsolen parallel mit einem Titel bedienen. Das zocken macht trotzdem Spaß, keine Frage. Aber mir fällt eine relativ starke Innovationslosigkeit auf. Festungen wie bei Black Flag. Schatzkarten, Einsiedlerstelen=Mayastatuen, Animusfragmente, sinnfreie Animusherausforderungen (was zum Teufel will ich mit Cheats?), Geheimnisse=Flaschenpost, Templerkreuz als Ersatz für Templerschlüssel. Aber Schwachsinnig: Stein scannen und in 21 von 23 Fällen stehe ich zum Graben schon richtig.

Ich hab bei The Rogue den Eindruck, daß die Entwickler die Lust verlassen hatte. Ich hoffe daß der Wechsel der Seite (sprich zum Templer) die Lage etwas herausreißt. Bin noch Assassine.

Dazu kommen Bugs. Ich lande auf irgendeiner Landestelle, laufe landeinwärts und treffe auf eine kleine "verbotene Zone" mit 3-4 Soldaten. Greife ich an gibt es manchmal mit einem Schlag einen Blackscreen außer dem HUD. D.H. Game neustarten und 2. Versuch. 

Die Bugfixingabteilung hat sich in der Unity-Ära nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Bugfixingabteilung hat sich in der Unity-Ära nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert.



Lustigerweise kommt bei AC: Rogue noch die alte Engine zum Einsatz. Eigentlich sollte man meinen, dass man dann eher ein fehlerfreies Produkt abliefern kann. Eigentlich.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juli 2015)

Naja vielleicht für Nvidia. Aber bei AMD?


----------



## Rising-Evil (23. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Bugfixingabteilung hat sich in der Unity-Ära nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert.



Wer Spiele heutzutage vorbestellt, ist selbst schuld...
Mittlerweile läuft "Unity" super, grafisch sind mit SweetFX auch klasse aus...
Deswegen empfand ich die 64% , die Unity damals im Test bekommen hat, auch als schlechten Witz...
Keine beknackten Seeschlachten, keine langweiligen Landausflüge wie in Teil 3 oder 4, "Unity" war endlich mal wieder ein "Assassin's Creed" im Stile von Teil 2
Nebenbei ist der Multiplayer-Modus auch ganz unterhaltsam


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> und dann kommt der episode 4 "es reibt sich die haut mit der lotion ein" stimmungstrailer





ich muss fragen: was bedeutet das????


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2015)

noch nie schweigen der lämmer gesehen ? 

allgemein sehr psychomässig der trailer du hättest auch





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X_DVS_303kQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



einspielen können als soundtrack musik ^^


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Juli 2015)

ist schon ne weile her.


----------



## golani79 (23. Juli 2015)

​Episode 5 von Game of Thrones.


Ich sag nur 



Spoiler



damn you Whitehills - ich hoffe, ich bekomme meine Rache in der nächsten Episode!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juli 2015)

So, nur noch ein Tag (= ein Kapitel) trennt mich vom Ende des *Gabriel Knight*-Remakes.
Wenn ich über die (leider recht vielen) Rechtschreibfehler, der (anders als beim Original) nicht ganz so herausragenden Sprachausgabe und die nicht immer schaurig-einstimmende Atmo (bedingt durch die Wahl zu warmer Farbtöne) hinwegsehe, dann lohnt sich das Spiel sowohl für Kenner als auch Neulinge. Die Story ist so stark wie eh und je, die Dialoge durchweg gut geschrieben, die Rätsel schön durchdacht... Dem inneren Kern der 20 Jahre alten Vorlage ist man absolut treu geblieben, Gott sei Dank.

Dennoch kein Anlass für mich das Ur-Spiel zu entsorgen. Die alten Sprecher bleiben eine Klasse für sich, ebenso das Feeling welches trotz (oder gerade wegen) der Beschränkungen der damaligen VGA-Technik einfach nicht zu überbieten ist.
Bereuen tu ich den Kauf der HD-Variante aber keinen Moment. Es erweckt die guten alten Erinnerungen an den Beginn meiner PC-Leidenschaft auf sehr angenehme Weise, und dafür bin ich Jane Jensen dankbar.


----------



## Rising-Evil (25. Juli 2015)

so jetzt grad Episode 1 der 2. Staffel von Telltales "The walking Dead" durchgespielt...
Irgendwie noch nicht so genial, wie die vorherige Staffel, zumal die Charaktere ziemlich 08\15 sind und die Story auch nicht so dolle ist...
Schade..
Kann mir irgendwer sagen, ob sich's lohnt da dranzubleiben ?
Denn momentan würd ich mir den Rest der Staffel eher nicht kaufen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juli 2015)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> so jetzt grad Episode 1 der 2. Staffel von Telltales "The walking Dead" durchgespielt...
> Irgendwie noch nicht so genial, wie die vorherige Staffel, zumal die Charaktere ziemlich 08\15 sind und die Story auch nicht so dolle ist...
> Schade..
> Kann mir irgendwer sagen, ob sich's lohnt da dranzubleiben ?
> Denn momentan würd ich mir den Rest der Staffel eher nicht kaufen...


Die gesamte 2. Staffel erreicht nicht ganz das hohe Niveau der 1., die Figurenzeichnung einiger Nebencharaktere bessert sich in den folgenden Episoden nur unwesentlich.
Dennoch würde ich dir den Kauf anraten, denn ab der Mitte bis zum Ende steigert sich die Dramatik rund um Clementine und eines anderen Gefährten (den ich aus Spoiler-Gründen nicht nennen will) enorm. Hol es dir wenn die Season wieder für 5-6 Euro zu haben ist, es lohnt sich immer noch, weil es momentan keine bessere und spannendere Grafik-Novelle gibt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juli 2015)

Gabriel hat den Voodoo-Clan besiegt. Mit diesem Remake ist es bestimmt das 4. oder 5. Mal das ich Teil 1 durchgespielt hab, aber es ist auch nach dem jüngsten Durchlauf eine besondere Adventure-Perle für mich die mir nie langweilig wird. *seufz* 

Ich lass jetzt zwei Steam-Downloads im Hintergrund saugen. Entweder wird *Bionic Commando* (Spider-Man mit Knarren, das hat doch was ) oder *Halo: Spartan Assault *(wüstes Master Chief- Topdown-Geballer) an der Reihe kommen. Für die Hangel-Action sehe ich einen leichten Vorteil.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (26. Juli 2015)

Ich habe heute meinen Uplay Account wieder in Stellung gebracht. Nach kurzen Irritationen mit dem GameLauncher, habe ich jetzt mal wieder SplinterCell Conviction angepielt. Leider ist der Stealth-Aspekt etwas vor die Hunde gegangen...
In AC II und Driver San Francisco  habe ich ebnfalls ein zwei Stündchen investiert...
Ob ich Driver nochmal durchspiele, kann ich im Moment nicht sagen, die Stadt ist etwas "Ubisoftig" öde...


----------



## Wynn (26. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ydXUZbrg1nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



paar achichvments noch fertig machen ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juli 2015)

Ich lade mir gerade mal wieder *Race 07* inkl. ich glaube aller Addons, die bei Steam verfügbar sind, runter. Hab's lange nicht gespielt, aber nachdem ich heute einige Videos dazu gesehen habe, hab ich irgendwie wieder Lust drauf gekriegt und es gibt schön viel unterschiedlichen Content und einen anständigen Liga- und Karrieremodus, inkl. brauchbarer KI und vernünftiger Performance. Grafisch mag es zwar nicht mit Assetto Corsa und Project Cars mithalten können, VR-Support gibt's auch keinen, aber dennoch werde ich damit sicher wieder 'ne Menge Spaß haben. Und wenn nicht, werde ich es halt wieder runterschmeißen.

Wenn nur diese verdammten Enginelimitierungen nicht wären, was die Lenkradunterstützung angeht (Rotation muss je nach Fahrzeugtyp im Treiber eingestellt werden, die Getriebeart, sequenziell oder H-Schaltung, wird auch nicht automatisch erkannt).


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Grafisch mag es zwar nicht mit Assetto Corsa und Project Cars mithalten können


Noch nicht mal Ansatzweise  Ich liebte GTR und GTR 2 auch, aber heute sieht das schon recht altbacken aus. Die zwei genannten sind für mich perfekte Ablösungen.

PS: Ich spiele neben SWTOR (wie immer) etwas F1 2015. Grafik hat sich zwar verbessert, aber das Fahrverhalten ist immer noch sehr arcadig, es kommen fast immer alle Autos ins Ziel und die Motorensounds sind so grässlich, dass man nicht mehr als 15 min am Stück fahren kann, ohne von dem Rasenmäherdröhnen nen Tinitus zu kriegen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juli 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal Ansatzweise  Ich liebte GTR und GTR 2 auch, aber heute sieht das schon recht altbacken aus. Die zwei genannten sind für mich perfekte Ablösungen.
> 
> PS: Ich spiele neben SWTOR (wie immer) etwas F1 2015. Grafik hat sich zwar verbessert, aber das Fahrverhalten ist immer noch sehr arcadig, es kommen fast immer alle Autos ins Ziel und die Motorensounds sind so grässlich, dass man nicht mehr als 15 min am Stück fahren kann, ohne von dem Rasenmäherdröhnen nen Tinitus zu kriegen
> 
> ...



Mit ein bisschen SweetFX drüber gelegt geht's optisch eigentlich noch. Aber in dem Spiel das virtuelle und das echte Lenkrad zu synchronisieren ist echt ne Lebensaufgabe. Auch von Fahrgefühl her fühlt es sich inzwischen ein wenig altbacken an. Live for Speed ist da irgendwie besser gealtet.


----------



## jbs2 (27. Juli 2015)

Pillars of eternity.
Bringt das gute alte baldurs gate feeling wieder hoch und wird dabei aber trotzdem modernisiert.


----------



## Taiwez (27. Juli 2015)

Habe gestern mein eigenes kleines Star Wars Bundle gekauft, habe mir die beiden alten Knights of the Old Republic Teile und Jedi Knight Academy gegönnt. 

Mit letzterem habe ich gestern angefangen, hatte das gar nicht als so gut in Erinnerung, wie ich es grade erlebe.. Aber die Kamerasteuerung beim Lichtschwertkampf stresst mich total, ich bekomme davon Kopfschmerzen!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit der Konsolenversion von Diablo 3?
Muss ich da echt mit jedem Charakter erneut die Story durchspielen, um in den Adventuremodus zu kommen?
Wie nervig ist das denn bitte?
Auf dem PC ist das doch nicht so.

Edit: My fault. Die Trennung zwischen Hardcore und Normal vergessen.


----------



## Tuetenclown (28. Juli 2015)

bin erneut bei Alien:Isolation gelandet und nebenbei läuft noch Shovel Knight, Ducktales Remastered und Watch Dogs. Meine Herren, vllt. sollte ich mir mal Urlaub nehmen um das alles zu schaffen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die erste Stunde mit dem biomechanischen Arm erinnert an Peter Parkers anfänglichen Versuch sich mit seinen Spinnenfäden elegant durch die Luft zu schwingen - um hinterher wie ein Amateur gegen eine Wand zu knallen.  

Recht altbacken und polygonarm die Grafik von *Bionic Commando*, altmodisch heroisch und dünn die Story, übertrieben-theatralisch die Sprecher, ... Trotzdem mag ich es. Die Ballereien sind dabei weniger anspornend (und aufgrund sehr knapper Munitionsvorräte oft auch schnell vorbei) als vielmehr das nach und nach einsetzende Gefühl die Sprünge und Schwünge via Greifarm immer besser zu beherrschen, und durch die gut darauf angelegte Level-Architektur ergeben sich sehr anspruchsvolle Spielabschnitte. Absolut kein (!) leichtes Spiel, und man muss fast schon sagen: "Zum Glück auch." 

Allerdings stört wieder diese uneinheitliche FPS-Limitierung die ich schon in anderen Spielen kopfschüttelnd zur Kenntnis nehmen musste. Das Spiel selbst läuft mit butterweichen 60 Frames, Ingame-Zwischensequenzen und Renderfilmchen widerum nur mit der halben Rate. Liebe Entwickler, was soll dieser Käse bloss? Warum macht ihr alle ein und denselben Fehler?


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2015)

Also wenn schon Bionic Commando ... dann Rearmed.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also wenn schon Bionic Commando ... dann Rearmed.


Tu ich mir vielleicht auch noch an, aber das wäre dann wieder ziemlich simples 2D, nicht?


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2015)

Es ist schon 3D, allerdings ein Sidescroller, ja.

Es ist halt das Remake vom ursprünglichen Bionic Commando.


----------



## Taiwez (29. Juli 2015)

Ich verzweifel im Moment an einem Boss bei Jedi Knight Academy..

Mein Charakter wird in einer Erkundungsmission von einem Sith Kult gefangen genommen und seines Lichtschwerts beraubt, man bricht aber aus dem Gefängnis aus und muss sich mit gewöhnlichen Waffen den Weg durch Sturmtruppen und AT-STs kämpfen, soweit so gut. Am Ende des Levels wartet nun der Gefängniswärter in einem riesigen Hangar auf mich, der mein Lichtschwert hat, welches ich aber nicht von ihm nehmen kann, da der die ganze Zeit auf maximaler Entfernung mit ner Laserkanone auf mich schießt, die Splash-DMG macht und pro treffendem Schuss locker 50 hp abzieht. Nun scheine ich ihn aber auch nicht mit Schusswaffen verletzten zu können, da er ein lilanes Schild hat, wahrscheinlich gibt es da irgendeinen Kniff, den ich aber noch nicht gefunden habe. Hab nach 5 gescheiterten Versuchen erst mal entnervt ausgemacht, die schwammige Steuerung tut da ihr übrigstes, mein einziger Kritikpunkt an dem Spiel.

Weiss da wer zufällig aus dem Kopf die Lösung?


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. Juli 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich verzweifel im Moment an einem Boss bei Jedi Knight Academy..
> 
> Mein Charakter wird in einer Erkundungsmission von einem Sith Kult gefangen genommen und seines Lichtschwerts beraubt, man bricht aber aus dem Gefängnis aus und muss sich mit gewöhnlichen Waffen den Weg durch Sturmtruppen und AT-STs kämpfen, soweit so gut. Am Ende des Levels wartet nun der Gefängniswärter in einem riesigen Hangar auf mich, der mein Lichtschwert hat, welches ich aber nicht von ihm nehmen kann, da der die ganze Zeit auf maximaler Entfernung mit ner Laserkanone auf mich schießt, die Splash-DMG macht und pro treffendem Schuss locker 50 hp abzieht. Nun scheine ich ihn aber auch nicht mit Schusswaffen verletzten zu können, da er ein lilanes Schild hat, wahrscheinlich gibt es da irgendeinen Kniff, den ich aber noch nicht gefunden habe. Hab nach 5 gescheiterten Versuchen erst mal entnervt ausgemacht, die schwammige Steuerung tut da ihr übrigstes, mein einziger Kritikpunkt an dem Spiel.
> 
> Weiss da wer zufällig aus dem Kopf die Lösung?



Das Scharfschützengewehr, das man aufladen kann bis die Gegner vollständig desintegriet werden. Davon 1 oder 2 Treffer auf den und der ist Geschichte.


----------



## Taiwez (29. Juli 2015)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Das Scharfschützengewehr, das man aufladen kann bis die Gegner vollständig desintegriet werden. Davon 1 oder 2 Treffer auf den und der ist Geschichte.



Danke für den Tipp, dann bin ich einfach nur zu schlecht...


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. Juli 2015)

solltest auch bei den Blastern in der Firstperson spielen, da ist dann nichts mehr schwammig. Man kann sich auch noch auf der zweiten oder dritten Ebene zwischen den Verstrebungen der verstecken und hat relativ freies Schussfeld auf den, weil die Salven der Stouker zu dick sind.


----------



## Sanador (29. Juli 2015)

*The Witcher 3*
Ich besitze es zwar schon seit seinem Release, doch hab es bis vor kurzem nur so ca 3 Stunden gespielt.
Nun da ich meine 980 Ti Super Jetstream ausprobieren wollte, wundere ich mich, weshalb ich es so lange verschmäht habe.
Als nächstes ist *Far Cry 4* dran...


----------



## Rising-Evil (29. Juli 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> *The Witcher 3*
> Ich besitze es zwar schon seit seinem Release, doch hab es bis vor kurzem nur so ca 3 Stunden gespielt.
> Nun da ich meine 980 Ti Super Jetstream ausprobieren wollte, wundere ich mich, weshalb ich es so lange verschmäht habe.
> Als nächstes ist *Far Cry 4* dran...



Na viel Spaß bei beiden 

Far Cry 4 fand ich dem Vorgänger vom Gameplay her zu ähnlich, unterhaltsam war's trotzdem...
The Witcher 3, nun gut, ich habe ca. 20 Stunden in das Spiel investiert und bin gerade mal mit ca. 10 % des Spiels durch, nur damit eine Vorstellung hast, wieviel Freizeit dir abseits von Geralts Abenteuer noch bleibt 

Back to topic:
Im Moment spiele ich neben GTA 5 ( GENIAL)    den Funracer "SpeedRunners" 
Falls das niemanden was sagt : hier ist (m)ein Test dazu   
SpeedRunners - Mario Kart ohne Karts - Leser-Test von Rising-Evil

Nur um mal Werbung in eigener Sachen zu machen


----------



## Lukecheater (29. Juli 2015)

Rocket League ist ganz, ganz großes Kino 

Direkt mal mit ner 14er Siegeserie gestartet im 2on2


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juli 2015)

Es hat eine Weile gedauert, inzwischen unterstützt *Kairo *(grafisch abstraktes, aber sehr atmosphärisches Exploration-/Adventure-Spiel aus der Egoperspektive) aber auch das Oculus Rift DK2. Hab's mir also wieder installiert und genieße das Spiel jetzt nochmal in deutlich verbesserter Bildqualität. Leider kenne ich das Spiel ja inzwischen, weswegen der Entdecker-Staun-Effekt deutlich geringer ist, als beim ersten Durchspielen. Manchmal wünsche ich mir wirklich, Teile des Gedächtnisses einfach gezielt löschen zu können. So könnte ich die schönsten Spiele, Filme und Bücher immer und immer wieder wie beim allerersten Mal genießen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Es hat eine Weile gedauert, inzwischen unterstützt *Kairo *(grafisch abstraktes, aber sehr atmosphärisches Exploration-/Adventure-Spiel aus der Egoperspektive) aber auch das Oculus Rift DK2. Hab's mir also wieder installiert und genieße das Spiel jetzt nochmal in deutlich verbesserter Bildqualität. Leider kenne ich das Spiel ja inzwischen, weswegen der Entdecker-Staun-Effekt deutlich geringer ist, als beim ersten Durchspielen. Manchmal wünsche ich mir wirklich, Teile des Gedächtnisses einfach gezielt löschen zu können. So könnte ich die schönsten Spiele, Filme und Bücher immer und immer wieder wie beim allerersten Mal genießen


Machs wie im Film *Johnny Mnemonic* - Teile deines Gehirns als Datenspeicher umfunktionieren. Dann kannst du es nach Belieben formatieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Machs wie im Film *Johnny Mnemonic* - Teile deines Gehirns als Datenspeicher umfunktionieren. Dann kannst du es nach Belieben formatieren.



Hab den Film nicht gesehen, aber die Idee klingt gut  Ein USB-Port um Erinnerungen mobil abspeichern und bei Bedarf entfernen zu können wäre sicher auch sehr praktisch  Dann könnte man auch Erinnerungen anderer aus dem Internet herunterladen und z. B. schöne Urlaubserinnerungen auf den USB-Stick kopieren oder die Erinnerungen von Leuten, die besonderes erlebt haben, wie z. B. Astronauten oder Dschungelcampteilnehmer. Hm, ich glaube, das Ganze ist vielleicht doch nicht so eine gute Idee, wie ich zuerst dachte.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2015)

gestern mit *wolfenstein: the old blood* fertig geworden.
hat mir wieder sehr gut gefallen. 
der umfang hat für ein addon auch gepasst. hab ca. 7 stunden gebraucht auf medium (bring 'em on)


Spoiler



aber der endgegner war ja mal ultrabillig.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Juli 2015)

Hab gerade mal sämtliche neuen Autos als dem kostenlosen DLC in *Assetto Corsa* ein paar Runden über die neue Strecke (Zandvoort) gescheucht.

Beim Audi Quattro bin ich überrascht, wie viel Power das kleine Ding hat. Aber ich dachte aus irgendeinem Grund auch immer, die Straßenversion hätte um die 200 PS, in Wirklichkeit sind's aber über 300 + wenig Gewicht + Allrad + Gruppe B Rallye-Gene. Kleiner Teufel!
Der Alfa Romeo Mito ist erwartungsgemäß zwar agil, aber unspektakulär weil frontgetrieben und zu wenig Power, dazu schaut mich die Mittelkonsole mit einem unterhaltsam panischen Blick an. Die Bremsen könnten definitiv besser sein.
Der Nissan GT-R Nismo hat reichlich Power (ca. 600 PS, glaube ich) aber ein paar Pfunde zuviel auf den Rippen und der Allradantrieb denkt mir ein bisschen zu sehr mit. Solange ich in Fahrtrichtung lenke, hab ich minimales übersteuern, sobald das Heck ausbricht und ich gegenlenke kommt die Traktion viel zu schnell wieder. Vielleicht ist's Übungs- und Setupsache, aber driften kann ich so nicht. Aber ich war ohnehin nie GT-R Fan. Dennoch bin ich relativ überrascht, wie agil das Ding trotz seines hohen Gewichtes ist. Über nen R34 GT-R hätte ich mich mehr gefreut, aber da der R35 auch ne riesige Fanbase hat, ist das schon ok so. Vielleicht bin ich in den letzten Tagen auch einfach zuviel Caterham gefahren.
Beim Lamborghini Miura werde ich einfach nicht mit der Lenkung warm. Dafür hat er für sein Alter verdammt viel Power und unter- und übersteuert sehr gern, je nach Fahrweise. Das Heck kommt recht früh beim Gas geben, ist aber eben wegen der Lenkung (oder des Fahrwerks oder der Reifen? Bin kein Experte) nur schwer einzufangen. Macht Spaß, ist aber definitiv kein Auto für Anfänger. Ich hab ihn in wenigen Runden 3 oder 4x in den Kies gesetzt.
Richtig gut gefällt mir der Toyota GT-86. Kein Supersportwagen, kein Rennwagen, kein ultraleichtes Tracktoy, aber er macht mir trotzdem einfach Spaß. 'n bisschen mehr Power an der Hinterachse könnte er zwar vertragen, aber davon abgesehen ist das ein schöner kleiner Sportwagen. Sehr gutmütig, aber nicht langweilig zu fahren. Wäre schön, wenn er die 280 PS hätte, die in den 90er Jahren bei japanischen Sportwagen üblich waren. Den werde ich sicher noch häufig fahren und der wird morgen erstmal schön auf Vallelunga quer gefahren.

Sind aber alles nur Ersteindrücke nach jeweils nicht mehr als vier oder fünf Runden Zandvoort. Ich werde definitiv jeden der Wagen als nächstes über die Nordschleife und die Hecktriebler über Mugello scheuchen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. August 2015)

hab am wochenende mal ein bißchen *crysis 3* gespielt (gabs ja irgendwann mal geschenkt).
grafisch schon ein ziemliches brett. und auch die performance stimmt auf meinem nicht gerade topaktuellen rechner. teilweise wirkt das gebotene (bin noch nicht sehr weit) allerdings schon ein bißchen "seelenlos". 

auch die schießereien gegen menschliche gegner machen mir, trotz immer gleicher taktik, durchaus spaß. 
außeridische hatte ich bislang fast nicht. befürchte aber, das wird nicht so bleiben.

komplett lächerlich sind natürlich diese vor testosteron strotzenden dialoge.
arbeiten bei crytek nur pubertierende jungs? oder findet das peinliche gelaber tatsächlich jemand 'cool'?


----------



## MichaelG (6. August 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal sämtliche neuen Autos als dem kostenlosen DLC in *Assetto Corsa* ein paar Runden über die neue Strecke (Zandvoort) gescheucht.
> 
> Beim Audi Quattro bin ich überrascht, wie viel Power das kleine Ding hat. Aber ich dachte aus irgendeinem Grund auch immer, die Straßenversion hätte um die 200 PS, in Wirklichkeit sind's aber über 300 + wenig Gewicht + Allrad + Gruppe B Rallye-Gene. Kleiner Teufel!
> Der Alfa Romeo Mito ist erwartungsgemäß zwar agil, aber unspektakulär weil frontgetrieben und zu wenig Power, dazu schaut mich die Mittelkonsole mit einem unterhaltsam panischen Blick an. Die Bremsen könnten definitiv besser sein.
> ...



Die Straßenversion vom Sportquattro aus den 80er Jahren hatte tatsächlich knapp über 300 PS. Die "normalere" Version davon hatte um die 200 PS. Die Rennversion der Gruppe B (stärkste war die Pikes Peak-Version, danach der S1) hatte knapp das doppelte an Leistung (fast 600 PS) unter der Haube. Das ganze war ja schlußendlich mit ein Grund für den Tod der Gruppe B. Brachiale Leistungen mit Turbomotoren bei Fliegengewichten und den damit verbundenen Risiken auf Rallyestrecken und daraus auch im Endeffekt resultierenden schweren Unfällen (auch mit Toten unter den Zuschauern). Wenn ein Peugeot 205 Gruppe B mit Turbomotor z.B. knapp über 500 PS hatte war das für die Wagenklasse schlichtweg irre damals.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Straßenversion vom Sportquattro aus den 80er Jahren hatte tatsächlich knapp über 300 PS. Die "normalere" Version davon hatte um die 200 PS. Die Rennversion der Gruppe B (stärkste war die Pikes Peak-Version, danach der S1) hatte knapp das doppelte an Leistung (fast 600 PS) unter der Haube. Das ganze war ja schlußendlich mit ein Grund für den Tod der Gruppe B. Brachiale Leistungen mit Turbomotoren bei Fliegengewichten und den damit verbundenen Risiken auf Rallyestrecken und daraus auch im Endeffekt resultierenden schweren Unfällen (auch mit Toten unter den Zuschauern). Wenn ein Peugeot 205 Gruppe B mit Turbomotor z.B. knapp über 500 PS hatte war das für die Wagenklasse schlichtweg irre damals.



Ja, man unterschätzt diese Gruppe-B Straßenversionen wohl gerne mal aufgrund ihrer Kasten-Optik. Das waren schon echte Monster damals. Aufgrund der tödlichen Unfälle ist es natürlich nachvollziehbar, warum man bei der Gruppe-B irgendwann nen Schlussstrich gezogen hat, aber aus rein technischer Sicht ist es trotzdem schade. Immerhin gibt es vergleichbare PS-Monster noch im Hillclimb-Bereich. Nur gibt es davon leider keine Straßenversionen mehr (was sich irgendwie durch alle möglichen Rennklassen zieht): Früher gab es Gruppe B Straßenwagen, GT1 Straßenversionen (Porsche 911 GT1, Mercedes CLK-GTR), DTM-Wagen auf der Straße (Mercedes CLK-DTM AMG und 190 Evolution II) ... heute sind's alles Prototypen, die höchstens bei Karosseriedetails noch leichte Ähnlichkeit mit Serienfahrzeugen haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2015)

So... Das waren mal 10 recht vergnügliche Stunden die ich mit *Bionic Commando* hatte. Die Story war zwar ganz großer Asia-Murks



Spoiler



und dann dieser angedachte WTF-Moment, wo man erfährt dass die Ehefrau des Protagonisten in seinem bionischen Arm "lebt"... Also... Ähmm... Häh?!  
Also der übliche japanische Story-Irrsinn den man entweder hinnimmt oder eben nicht. Sorry, aber sowas als Drama-Funktion zu verwenden, das ist der größte Schwachsinn den ich seit langem in einem Spiel erleben durfte... 


aber das Gameplay bis zum Schluss erste Sahne. Diese Mechanik mit dem Arm, genau dieses Prinzip würde sich in einem *Spider-Man*-Lizenzspiel garantiert bestens einfügen, dumm dass das bisher keiner so wirklich erkannt hat. In der Form wie hier, das machte einen sehr innovativen Eindruck, zumal man ja selbst den Arm direkt steuern muss und es daher angenehm fordernd ist die eleganten Schwünge selbst hinzubekommen. 
Noch ein bisschen mehr Open-World und noch mehr Spielzeit, dann wäre das ein ganz großer Hit. Schade dass es so gefloppt ist, eine Fortsetzung mit aktueller Technik hätte mich sehr interessiert, da blende ich auch die dämmliche Handlung problemlos aus. 

Genug gezockt für heut. Die Tage kämpfe ich auf Seiten des Master Chiefs in *Halo - Spartan Assault*.


----------



## Batze (8. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Straßenversion vom Sportquattro aus den 80er Jahren hatte tatsächlich knapp über 300 PS. Die "normalere" Version davon hatte um die 200 PS. Die Rennversion der Gruppe B (stärkste war die Pikes Peak-Version, danach der S1) hatte knapp das doppelte an Leistung (fast 600 PS) unter der Haube. Das ganze war ja schlußendlich mit ein Grund für den Tod der Gruppe B. Brachiale Leistungen mit Turbomotoren bei Fliegengewichten und den damit verbundenen Risiken auf Rallyestrecken und daraus auch im Endeffekt resultierenden schweren Unfällen (auch mit Toten unter den Zuschauern). Wenn ein Peugeot 205 Gruppe B mit Turbomotor z.B. knapp über 500 PS hatte war das für die Wagenklasse schlichtweg irre damals.



War auch nicht mehr zu verantworten. Das waren schlicht und einfach Hochgezüchtete Todesmaschinen. Wenn man sich mal so alte Rennen Anschaut, das ist doch alles ein Ritt auf Messers Schneide gewesen.
Das da ein Walter Röhl (und natürlich auch seine damaligen Top Konkurrenten), der das überlebt hat, immer noch als einer der besten Autofahrer aller Zeiten gilt ist nicht verwunderlich. Dagegen sind Formel 1 Piloten doch Schisshasen und um den Kreisblockfahrer.

In meinen Augen genauso unverantwortlich wie heute Fahrräder mit Elektro Antrieb die locker 30+ km/h die Stunde wegdüsen. Auch da sollte man mal einen Riegel vorschieben.


----------



## Rabowke (8. August 2015)

Öhm ... nicht bös gemeint, aber 30km/h schaff ich auch mit einem normalen Fahrrad.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. August 2015)

Nachdem ich zuvor nur ab und zu reingeschaut habe, habe ich mich jetzt mal intensiver mit *Game Stock Car Extreme* befasst. In meinen Augen ist das Ding ein echter Geheimtipp für alle Simracer, vor allem für die, die gerne auch mal offline eine Meisterschaft gegen die KI fahren und dafür ein komplettes, gut funktionierendes Spiel suchen. Dazu kommt noch die Fahrphysik, die meiner Meinung nach sogar noch besser ist, als in Assetto Corsa (zumindest kommt sie über das Force Feedback besser rüber). 

Da hat man wirklich das absolute Maximum aus der alten rFactor Engine herausgeholt. Da die brasilianischen Entwicker Reiza Studios vor kurzem die vollen Rechte an der Engine gekauft haben, wird es wohl demnächst noch größere Änderungen geben, um endgültig die alten Limitierungen hinter sich zu lassen. Optik wird da sicher auch noch besser, obwohl ich finde, dass das Ganze mit ein wenig SweetFX/Reshade/Mastereffects sich nicht verstecken muss, auch wenn die Stecken und 3d Modelle nicht ganz so detailliert sind, wie z. B. bei Assetto Corsa oder Project Cars.

Wer auf große Marken und in Europa bekannte Rennserien und -strecken verzichten kann, sollte unbedingt mal einen Blick riskieren. Viele Strecken, viele Fahrzeugklassen, eine gute KI, viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, toller Sound ... was will das (Sim-)Rennfahrerherz mehr? Ein komplettes Modul (Copa Petrobras de Marcas mit frontgetriebenen Tourenwagen) gibt es übrigens kostenlos als umfangreiche Demo.




Batze schrieb:


> War auch nicht mehr zu verantworten. Das waren schlicht und einfach Hochgezüchtete Todesmaschinen. Wenn man sich mal so alte Rennen Anschaut, das ist doch alles ein Ritt auf Messers Schneide gewesen.
> Das da ein Walter Röhl (und natürlich auch seine damaligen Top Konkurrenten), der das überlebt hat, immer noch als einer der besten Autofahrer aller Zeiten gilt ist nicht verwunderlich. Dagegen sind Formel 1 Piloten doch Schisshasen und um den Kreisblockfahrer.
> 
> In meinen Augen genauso unverantwortlich wie heute Fahrräder mit Elektro Antrieb die locker 30+ km/h die Stunde wegdüsen. Auch da sollte man mal einen Riegel vorschieben.



Ich glaube nicht mal, dass moderne F1 Renner so viel einfacher zu fahren sind (geringes Gewicht + extrem hartes Setup + Slicks + fehlende Traktionskontrolle + 700 PS = böse). Aber es ist auf jeden Fall sehr viel sicherer, vor allem für die Zuschauer. Am gruseligsten an der Gruppe B finde ich vor allem Onboardaufnahmen, wo die Wagen wild schlitternd durch die Zuschauer rasen, die sich teilen wie das Meer vor Moses. Selbst wenn ich so ein Auto fahren könnte: Ich würd's nie machen, weil ich unter solchen Bedingungen laufend Schiss hätte, dass da irgendwer nicht schnell genug von der Strecke kommt oder ich aufgrund eines Fahrfehlers/technischen Defektes rausrutsche und mitten in die Zuschauer rein. Es gab Unfälle, aber es überrascht mich trotzdem, dass da nicht noch viel häufiger was passiert ist.

Fahrräder mit 30+ km/h dagegen halte ich nicht für gefährlicher als Mopeds/Roller. Es liegt am Fahrer, wie er damit umgeht. Man heizt damit halt nicht mit Vollgas durch den Park, an alten Leuten und spielenden Kindern vorbei ... leider gibt es aber trotzdem Deppen, die das machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. August 2015)

Schätze *Halo - Spartan Assault *wird ein SEHR kurzes Vergnügen. Gerade mal eine Stunde gespielt, schon das erste von 5 Kapiteln der Kampagne gemeistert.
Optisch wie akustisch wird das Spiel der echten *Halo*-Reihe mehr als gerecht, die Atmo ist trotz geänderter Spielperspektive 100% authentisch.

Technisch sehr chic, detailliert und effektreich, die Steuerung soweit auch relativ frustfrei. Die auf reine Ballerei beschränkten Ziele sind mir aber doch etwas eintönig, da war eine andere Topdown-Shooter-Reihe mit einer gewissen L. Croft doch um einiges abwechslungsreicher und vor allem fordender.

In ein Paar Abenden werd ich es wohl durch haben, aber schon jetzt weiss ich dass ich mir die Fortsetzung *Spartan Strike* sparen werde. Dafür fehlen mir einfach richtige "Muss-ich-haben"-Argumente.


----------



## Batze (10. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Öhm ... nicht bös gemeint, aber 30km/h schaff ich auch mit einem normalen Fahrrad.




Ja klar, bestimmt auch mal 40km/h. Aber das nur kurzzeitig und nicht dauerhaft, außer du bist eventuell Radrennfahrer.


----------



## Lukecheater (10. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> In meinen Augen genauso unverantwortlich wie heute Fahrräder mit Elektro Antrieb die locker 30+ km/h die Stunde wegdüsen. Auch da sollte man mal einen Riegel vorschieben.




Wtf?  Jeder gut trainierte Hobbyfahrradfahrer schafft einen "Schnitt" von 30 oder 35 km/h. Kurzzeitig schafft das sowieso jeder. Und bergab sind ja auch mal 70 kmh drin je nach Strecke.


----------



## Rabowke (10. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja klar, bestimmt auch mal 40km/h. Aber das nur kurzzeitig und nicht dauerhaft, außer du bist eventuell Radrennfahrer.


Nicht wirklich ... ich bin sowas von außer Form, allerdings glaubst du garnicht, wieviel ein wirklich gutes Fahrrad ausmacht.

Ich hab ein relativ hochwertiges Fahrrad, welches weniger als 11kg wiegt und statt einer Kette einen Carbonriemen hat.

In Berlin, wo wir zum Teil wirklich gute Radwege haben, kannst du ohne Probleme sehr hohe Geschwindigkeiten fahren ... und das über einen langen Zeitraum.

Wie gesagt, ich bin sowas von überhaupt nicht mehr im Training, trotzdem kann ich mit diesem Fahrrad ohne Probleme mit irgendwelchen Rennrädern und deren Fahrer mithalten. Allerdings ist irgendwann der Punkt erreicht, wo meine Ausdauer schlapp macht ...


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (10. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich ... ich bin sowas von außer Form, allerdings glaubst du garnicht, wieviel ein wirklich gutes Fahrrad ausmacht.
> 
> Ich hab ein relativ hochwertiges Fahrrad, welches weniger als 11kg wiegt und statt einer Kette einen Carbonriemen hat.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte damals einen recht guten Tacho auf meinem Rad, da bin ich auf geraden Strecken immer durchschnittlich um die 25km/h, und ich bin nicht langsam gefahren. Durchschnittlich 30, wenn du nicht in Form bist, hört sich trotz eines guten Fahrrads doch recht sportlich an. Da zieh ich die Radfahrer (und ich meine nicht die Opis) in Rostock mit 50 aber noch ganz schön ab. 

Ich bin jetzt mit *Witcher 3 *durch. Einfach ein tolles Spiel, sollte kein Rollenspieler auf seiner Liste missen. Nur noch ein paar Nebenquests, Monster-Aufträge und dann heißt es aufs New Game + warten, das werde ich bestimmt nicht sofort anfangen, aber sicher irgendwann 

Jetzt werde ich mich wieder auf *ESO *konzentrieren, das habe ich nur kurz angezockt, um mich dann wieder dem Hexer zu widmen. Ich muss sagen, dass das Spiel richtig Laune macht, sobald man sich vom Gedanken trennt, es als Nachfolger von Skyrim zu sehen. Es ist nunmal ein MMO im Elder Scrolls Universum und nur bestimmte Elemente gleichen denen von Skyrim, die meisten sind doch viel eher auf den massen Multiplayer abgestimmt. Macht Spaß und ist einfach etwas ganz anderes als The Witcher.

Hätte allerdings auch Bock auf Batman und Dragon Age... Nächsten Monat gibts aber auch den Mario Maker hmmmm es steht so viel an


----------



## Rabowke (10. August 2015)

Wie gesagt, liegt primär am Fahrrad ... ein Kumpel, der deutlich besser trainiert ist und mehr Ausdauer besitzt als ich, kommt mit seiner Möhre nur unter massiven Anstrengungen hinterher.

Merkte man sehr gut, als wir die Räder mal getauscht haben ... 

Aber das ist ja nicht Thema in diesem Thread, allerdings hat Batze damit angefangen! Böser Batze!


----------



## OnlinespieleMax (11. August 2015)

Ich spiele gerade Batman Arkham Knight! Toll! Ich finde auch die Fahrsequenzen nicht so schlecht, wie sie viele gemacht haben!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. August 2015)

OnlinespieleMax schrieb:


> Ich finde auch die Fahrsequenzen nicht so schlecht, wie sie viele gemacht haben!



Wir sprechen uns wieder, wenn du versuchst ne Bombe zu entschärfen und dabei von 50 Panzern angegriffen wirst. 
Mir steht das Batmobil einfach zu sehr im Mittelpunkt. Es wird viel zu häufig als zwingendes Spielelement eingesetzt.


----------



## OnlinespieleMax (11. August 2015)

Ok...soweit bin ich noch nicht, aber ich werde an Dich denken, wenn es soweit ist! Bis jetzt gefällts.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. August 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wir sprechen uns wieder, wenn du versuchst ne Bombe zu entschärfen und dabei von 50 Panzern angegriffen wirst.



Bei der Anzahl an Panzern hat das doch gerade erst richtig Spaß gemacht. Eine der letzten Missionen, wo man aus dem GCPD geleitet wird und dem letzten Aufgebot gegenübersteht, war einfach herrlich. Waffen und Spezialfähigkeiten einzusetzen, um Gegner niederzumachen und anfliegenden Geschossen geschickt auszuweichen


----------



## svd (11. August 2015)

Ich spiele in letzter Zeit eigentlich nur Skyrim. 

Jedes Mal, wenn die Werwolfkräfte nachlassen, ich plötzlich nackt durch den Schnee laufe, Hintern und Brüste wogend, weiß ich, warum ich auf dem PC spiele. *seufz*

Ernst beiseite, Mods sei Dank sieht das Spiel recht hübsch aus und muss sich nicht vor aktuelleren Titeln wie zB den "Witcher 3" verstecken.

Das Spiel macht mir erstaunlich viel Spaß. Ich würde es jetzt nicht "das Beste Elder Scrolls aller Zeiten" nennen, aber, als nur noch "gelegentlichen Dauerzocker", finde ich 
den leichten Einstieg und das "Mainstreamige" sehr gut.

Der rote Faden um den/die Auserwählte(n) und das Ende der Welt ist... naja, quasi Standardkost. Aber mitunter sind einige wirklich interessante Quests und Nebenaufgaben dabei.
Toll ist auch, dass es unmöglich ist, das Spiel strikt schwarz/weiß zu spielen. Wer mag (bzw. wie ich auch die Achievements im Auge hat (beim ersten Mal Durchspielen eigentlich 
immer schlecht!)) erledigt eine Menge fragwürdiger Aufgaben. 

Derzeit befinde ich mich ua mitten im Bürgerkrieg. Da die Kaiserlichen, ohne ordentliche Gerichtsverhandlung, meinen Kopf wollten, stehen sie alle auf meiner Todesliste. Ich bin da ziemlich empfindlich.
Allerdings hat Ulfric den Krieg bis direkt vor meine Haustür, somit meine Kinder in Gefahr, gebracht. Weswegen auch die Sturmmäntel auf meiner Todesliste stehen. Ich bin da ziemlich empfindlich.

Außerdem kann ich nicht zulassen, das diese xenophobe Typen nach dem Krieg einfach ihre Uniformen ablegen um zurück zu ihren Mühlen, Minen, Bauernhöfen etc. zurückzukehren.
Das gefällt mir nicht. Ich mag meine Sturmmäntel lieber in voller Montur. Dann kann ich sie nämlich, zack, erkennen. Ganz schnell. Darum werde ich ihnen, im Endgame, etwas schenken, was sie nicht
ablegen können. (Jeder in der Rebellenarmee weiß, wer Hope Spinecutter ist.)
Ulfric selbst, verwehre ich allerdings einen ehrenhaften Tod. Der wird im Schlaf ausgezogen, dann schieb ich ihm die größte Flasche Gift unter, die Gold kaufen kann.
Wenn er dann vor mir kniet, nackt, winselnd und Schaum vor dem Mund, wird er, wie der tollwütige Hund der er ist, mit einem angesetzten Schuss erledigt. (Ich hoffe, eine Mod entfernt den Schutz.)

Pff, Skyrim geht sowieso vor die Hunde. Ein Königsmörder als quasi Herzog, Werwölfe in der inoffiziellen Nachtwache, was noch? Ein Orang Orktan als Bibliothekar der Uni? Lächerlich.


PS: Wo viel Licht ist, ist aber auch eine Menge Kerzen. Die Skripts der Ereignisse sind oft erbärmlich schlecht ausgeführt, die offene Welt, streng genommen, eine Illusion. 
Wer's noch nicht gespielt hat, kleiner Tipp: Auch wenn der völlig frei begehbare Kontinent zur ausgiebigen Erkundung einlädt, würde ich mich nicht allzu weit abseits der Hauptquests bewegen. 
Einige Gebiete werden im Laufe des Spieles nämlich zu Nebenschauplätzen. Ein verfrüht ausgeräuchter Dungeon wird dann, des falsch ausgeführten Skripts wegen, zur ewigen Questleiche.
Äußerst ärgerlich.

PPS: So, ich habe mich endlich getraut und "Angua" geheiratet. Hmm, wenn mir vorher jemand erzählt hätte, dass sie so häuslich sein kann... ich hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten.
Sie ist wie ein "Nimm 2". Außen hart, innen weich und total süß. Und die Kinder lieben sie.
Während die Mamis die Nächte zum Tage, Jagd auf Männer machen, um ihnen den Kopf zu verdrehen und sie aufzureißen (also, ich übernehme gewöhnlich das Genick,
Angua reißt ihnen den Brustkorb auf), passt Lydia auf Kinder und Kegel auf. 

Außerdem sind Angua und ich im Prinzip Blutsschwestern, seit ich in den Inneren Kreis aufgenommen worden bin. Allerdings habe ich vor, die Gefährten im Sinne Kodlaks 
weiterzuführen, dem alten Weg folgend. Also werde ich das Geschenk des Blutes zurückgeben. Oooh, ich hoffe, dass nimmt sie mir nicht übel...


----------



## Neawoulf (14. August 2015)

Heute ist mal wieder *The Witcher 3* dran. Nachdem ich meine SweetFX Config nochmal überarbeitet habe und ENDLICH die Minimap ausgeschaltet ist (hätte ich von Anfang an machen sollen) macht es mir wieder richtig Spaß, mich selbst in der Spielwelt zu orientieren, ohne Schnellreise und mit möglichst wenig Einsatz der Karte. Das Questdesign ist teilweise einfach unglaublich gut. Auch wenn ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass das Gameplay (zu wenig Fokus auf Charakterwerte außerhalb von Kämpfen, sehr arcadelastiges Kampfsystem), die Grafik (bei Regen ist es einfach zu dunkel, während Nächte zu hell sind) und die Engine (mieses Anti Aliasing) Schwächen haben, gefällt es mir trotzdem immer besser. Die Atmosphäre, die Charaktere, die Geschichten darin ... all das zieht mich einfach in seinen Bann. Bin gespannt, was jetzt, da die offiziellen Modding-Tools ja verfügbar sind, noch alles an Gameplayänderungen kommen wird.

 Bald werde ich wohl auch endlich zu den Skellige Inseln segeln.(Ich bin immer noch nicht in Velen/Novigrad fertig. Ich werde wohl wirklich bis Weihnachten brauchen, bis ich damit durch bin.




svd schrieb:


> PPS: So, ich habe mich endlich getraut und "Angua" geheiratet. Hmm, wenn mir vorher jemand erzählt hätte, dass sie so häuslich sein kann... ich hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten.
> *Sie ist wie ein "Nimm 2". Außen hart, innen weich und total süß. Und die Kinder lieben sie.*
> Während die Mamis die Nächte zum Tage, Jagd auf Männer machen, um ihnen den Kopf zu verdrehen und sie aufzureißen (also, ich übernehme gewöhnlich das Genick,
> Angua reißt ihnen den Brustkorb auf), passt Lydia auf Kinder und Kegel auf.



Ich mag die Formulierung


----------



## Dragnir (14. August 2015)

Lords of the Fallen GOTY Edition mit allen DLCs, gestern im Markt für 20.- geschnappt und finde es bis jetzt richtig gut 
Nach anfänglichen Steuerungsproblemen - jetzt mit Controller deutlich besser - und auf dem neuen Monitor, macht es richtig Spaß.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. August 2015)

Gerade ein weiteres Mal *The Banner Saga* beendet. Ich hatte doch meinen Spielstand verloren und musste mir unbedingt wieder einen zurechtlegen für Teil 2.
Immer noch wunderschön. Die letzte halbe Stunde - uff, Gänsehaut pur.


Spoiler



Alette, neeeeeiiiiiin!


----------



## MichaelG (14. August 2015)

Aktuell zwischendurch mal wieder im Puzzle-Fieber. Pixel Puzzles Animes. Ansonsten bei AC Roque weiter. Und auch in Arkham City bin ich etwas weiter.


----------



## linktheminstrel (14. August 2015)

bin gleich mal mit dem abstieg-dlc in dragon age inquisition durch und bin doch sehr zufrieden mit dem gebotenen. zwar ist der einstieg wieder mal ohne coole zwischensequenz in der feste mit den beratern, was sehr wünschenswert gewesen wäre, dafür gibt's wieder das übliche geplänkel mit harding (übrigens ein wunschbegleiter für das nächste da-abenteuer meinerseits.)
fans von dragon age origins kommen im dlc aber auf jedem fall auf ihre kosten. das abenteuer erinnert frapppierend an den ersten abstieg in die tiefen wege. im gegensatz zum hauptspiel ist das pacing wegen größerer linearität wieder deutlich besser. die geschichte wird stets mit zwischensequenzen nach vorne getrieben, zu entdecken gibt's aber dennoch ein paar sachen abseits der route. die spielzeit von 5-6 stunden geht auf jedem fall ebenfalls in ordnung, wenngleich der hakkon-dlc umfangreicher und abwechslungsreicher war, allerdings ist es halt so, dass das auch in den tiefen wegen schwer umsetzbar ist, da man sich nun mal abseits der zivilisation befindet. es wird aber mit den zusätzlichen, jedoch nicht kontrollierten begleitern (ein zwerg und eine zwergin aus der legion der toten) nie langweilig. es gibt auch neue gegner (oger erleben u.a. ihre rückkehr in's sortiment, dazu gibt's die dunkle brut-arten vom legacy dlc von da2 und noch eine gegnertype). ganz frei von fehlern ist der dlc leider nicht, so ist es mir mal passiert, dass sich eine türe einfach nicht öffnen ließ und ich nicht mehr weiterkam und dass ein gegner hinter der wand verschwunden ist. alles in allem bekommt man aber einen sehr unterhaltsamen, actiongeladenen dlc, der das spiel auf jedem fall bereichert.
ich würde mir für den nächsten teil gerne eine mischung aus solchen eher linearen abschnitten mit mehr schwung hinter der story und den freiläufigen arealen des hauptspiels, in dem zum erkunden eingeladen wird wünschen.
mir fehlt im dragon age inquisition-mix jetzt eigentlich nur ne richtige stadt. kirkwall wäre hier in mehrerer hinsicht interessant (varric/bianca, hawke (tot oder lebendig), stadt im aufbau, geringerer entwicklungsaufwand als wenn man eine stadt komplett neu designen müsste...), kann aber mmn auch eine erweiterte version von val royaux sein. 

abschließend möchte ich nur sagen:



Spoiler



"HAIL TO THE NUG-KING!!!"


----------



## MichaelG (14. August 2015)

Spoiler



Es gibt für mich nur den unvergleichlichen Nougman aus Miami Vice


----------



## Rising-Evil (15. August 2015)

Gerade mit "Castlevania - Lord of Shadows" angefangen...
Soweit ziemlich unterhaltsam, spielt sich wie ein Mix aus Zelda, Herr der Ringe & God of War


----------



## djphilzen (15. August 2015)

Also ich habe mal wieder meinen Gameboy ausgepackt und zocke gerade Pokemon Silber. 
Und nebenbei ein paar Runden Hearthstone.


----------



## Ayi (15. August 2015)

Momentan spiele ich den dritten Teil von Runaway. Ich kannte bisher nur die vorherigen Teile der Reihe, also mal sehen, wie es so enden wird. Ansonsten schau ich auch gerne mal bei World of Warcraft rein


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. August 2015)

Hänge an* Halo - Spartan Assault *doch länger als erwartet (bis jetzt gut 6 Stunden gespielt, aktuell in der 20. Mission). Während man durch die meisten der bisher gemeisterten Missionen in nichtmal 5 Minuten durchrauscht, sind einige Missionen fast schon so unfair schwer dass locker eine halbe Stunde pro Solcher verbraten wird. Und trotz *Halo*-Flair ist der Unterhaltungswert durchgehend mäßig.


----------



## Rabowke (15. August 2015)

Du spielst ein 'durchgehend mäßiges' Spiel für sechs Stunden?

Deine Zeit und auch Ausdauer hätte ich gern ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du spielst ein 'durchgehend mäßiges' Spiel für sechs Stunden?
> 
> Deine Zeit und auch Ausdauer hätte ich gern ...


Ich will mir nicht nachsagen lassen dass ich nichts zuende bringen würde. 

*Dark* hab ich vor einiger Zeit auch durchgespielt. Und das war noch schlimmer. ^^


----------



## Exar-K (16. August 2015)

Da muss ich slb79 mal zur Seite springen, ich spiele mittelmäßige bis gute Spiele auch nach Möglichkeit durch.
Ich hasse unerledigte Angelegenheiten.


----------



## Lukecheater (16. August 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Da muss ich slb79 mal zur Seite springen



Ich werde diesen Tag rot im Kalender markieren 

Bei mir kommt es darauf an wie lang das Spiel insgesamt ist. Wenn mich z.B. eine Gesamtspielzeit von mindestens 40h erwartet und nach 15h immer noch nicht so richtig der Funke übergesprungen ist *hust* The Witcher *hust* Dann lass ich es bleiben. Ansonsten versuch ich auch mittelmäßige Spiele zum Abschluss zu bringen.


----------



## Ayi (16. August 2015)

Naja, wenn ich merke, dass ein Spiel mich nicht reizt, verliere ich oft das Interesse daran nach einer Weile. Normalerweise beiß ich mich dann nicht mehr extra durch, es sei denn, ich bin schon halbwegs weit gekommen. 

Wobei es natürlich trotzdem nicht heißen muss, dass mir die Spiele, die ich dann durchgespielt habe, alle gleich gut gefallen haben.


----------



## MichaelG (16. August 2015)

Das ist bei mir abhängig vom aktuellen Launestatus. AC Black Flag hab ich auch nur mal im Launeanfall gespielt und hab es irgendwann gelöst. Ist der schwächste AC-Teil imho hat mir ab einem gewissen Punkt aber trotzdem irgendwie zugesagt. Allerdings hat es einiger Anläufe bedurft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir abhängig vom aktuellen Launestatus. AC Black Flag hab ich auch nur mal im Launeanfall gespielt und hab es irgendwann gelöst. Ist der schwächste AC-Teil imho hat mir ab einem gewissen Punkt aber trotzdem irgendwie zugesagt. Allerdings hat es einiger Anläufe bedurft.


Das Spiel war meine - mit über 30 Stunden - bisher längste Quälerei, und ich hab's auch überlebt. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (16. August 2015)

Bei mir kommt es drauf an: Auch ein durchschnittliches Spiel kann mir eine Menge Spaß machen, aber wenn ich beim Spielen nach einigen Stunden merke, dass es mir überhaupt keinen Spaß macht und ich eigentlich viel lieber was anderes machen würde, dann lasse ich es auch bleiben. Inzwischen hab ich schon ein paar "Leichen" in meinem Steam-Account, die ich wohl nicht mehr spielen werde, aber das sind fast alles Sale-Schnäppchen, die ich mir aus Neugier gekauft habe.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. August 2015)

Nach der Gamescom-Präsentation zu XCOM 2 war ich so gehypt, ich musste glatt wieder eine neue *Enemy Within*-Kampagne anfangen. 15 Stunden später hab ich mal wieder (zum vierten Mal) die Welt gerettet - und bin nur noch heißer auf den Nachfolger geworden. Mist. Wann ist endlich November?


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. August 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Da muss ich slb79 mal zur Seite springen, ich spiele mittelmäßige bis gute Spiele auch nach Möglichkeit durch.
> Ich hasse unerledigte Angelegenheiten.


Ich eigentlich auch, aber es fehlt oft die Motivation da nochmal weiter zu spielen, wenn man ein Spiel gefühlte Jahre nicht mehr angefasst hat...
Z.B. hab ich "Darksiders" vor knapp 2 Jahren nach 16 Spielstunden einfach links liegen lassen, weil ich irgendwo nicht weiter kam...
Seitdem verstaubt das Spiel in meiner Steam-Bibliothek


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. August 2015)

XCOM: Enemy Unknown. Habe es spaßeshalber mal installiert und dann in wenigen Tagen fast durchgespielt. Üblicherweise nicht mein Genre, hat mich dann aber doch auf Anhieb gepackt, das passiert mir inzwischen sehr selten. Habe mir nun auch die Enemy Within-Erweiterung geholt und werde es danach nochmal in Angriff nehmen. Da freue ich mich sogar direkt auf den Nachfolger. 

Nebenbei spiele ich Fallout Shelter und Shadow Warrior.


----------



## Rising-Evil (18. August 2015)

Hab vor ein paar Tagen GTA 5 durchgespielt...
Toll gestaltete, realistische Spielwelt, grandiose Verfolgungsjagden, keine Frage, nur die Story ist eine ziemliche Enttäuschung...
Geradlinig,  überraschende Wendungen fehlen fast komplett, also im Vergleich zu dem packenden Drama aus Teil 4 ein ganz klarer Rückschritt...
Rockstar, das könnt ihr deutlich besser !


----------



## McDrake (18. August 2015)

Bin am Mass Effect 3 dran.
Ist schon interessant, wenn man Teil 1 - 3 "am Stück" spielt.
Man merkt die Unterschiede und die Qualität in der Erzählweise.
Da ist Teil 3 schon ein Sprung nach vorn gegenüber Teil 2.
Auch die Waffenupgrades sind ein riesen Unterschied zu Teil 2.


----------



## Rabowke (19. August 2015)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Hab vor ein paar Tagen GTA 5 durchgespielt...
> Toll gestaltete, realistische Spielwelt, grandiose Verfolgungsjagden, keine Frage, nur die Story ist eine ziemliche Enttäuschung...
> Geradlinig,  überraschende Wendungen fehlen fast komplett, also im Vergleich zu dem packenden Drama aus Teil 4 ein ganz klarer Rückschritt...
> Rockstar, das könnt ihr deutlich besser !


... ich bin nicht sicher, ob das Ende nicht ggf. durch einen Patch modifiziert wurde.

Spoiler auf eigene Gefahr!



Spoiler



Man bekommt ja als Franklin den Auftrag, entweder Michael oder Trevor zu töten. IMO gab es in der ursprünglichen Version keine Möglichkeit beide zu retten, sondern man musste sich für jemanden entscheiden.

Ich hab die Variante gewählt, wo alle drei Überleben ...



Aber du hast dahingehend Recht, dass es keine wirklich krassen Storywendungen gab ... aber sind wir ehrlich, die gab es bislang in keinem GTA.


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber du hast dahingehend Recht, dass es keine wirklich krassen Storywendungen gab ... aber sind wir ehrlich, die gab es bislang in keinem GTA.



WAS ?
Bei der Aussage von dir frage ich mich allen Ernstes, ob du jemals einen GTA Teil gespielt hast...
Krasse Storywendungen und Verrat waren eigentlich das Markenzeichen (fast) jeder GTA-Storyline 

Da wäre zum einen GTA Vice City


Spoiler



Am Ende stellt sich heraus, dass dein Kumpel Lance Vance dich nur verarscht hat und eigentlich mit deinem Boss Sonny Corelli unter einer Decke steckt. Beide wollen dich tot sehen.



Oder GTA San Andreas


Spoiler



Durch einen Hinweis von César findet CJ heraus, dass sowohl Big Smoke als auch Ryder gemeinsame Sachen mit der Ballas Gang sowie den korrupten Cops Tenpenny & Polaski machen. 
CJ's Bruder gerät somit in einen Hinterhalt



und natürlich auch in GTA IV


Spoiler



Dimitri Rascalov verrät Niko Bellic an einen alten Freund aus Ost-Europa, kurz nachdem Bellic für Rascalov die Drecksarbeit erledigt hatte und einen ernstzunehmenden Konkurrenten liquidiert hatte...



Also hinsichtlich dieser teils richtig krassen Plottwists fällt die Story von GTA V doch schon deutlich ab ...


----------



## Rabowke (19. August 2015)

Ganz ehrlich? Das sind für meine keine 'krasse' Geschichte oder gar Wendungen.

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: ich habe jedes GTA, bis auf SA, was es für den PC gab, durchgespielt. Jedes. Angefangen mit GTA I ...


----------



## Enisra (19. August 2015)

ja, also eine wirklich Krasse Wendung zeichnet sich ja auch schonmal dadurch aus, dass sie sich nicht abzeichnet, was sich aber bei GTA immer getan hat
Empire Strikes Back hatte 2 Krasse Wendungen oder jetzt z.B. The Whispered World oder Bioshock, aber GTA?
Aber mal ganz ehrlich, braucht es da auch nicht


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. August 2015)

Habe gestern Abend mal den Arena Commander von Star Citizen, beziehungsweise dessen Tutorial angespielt. Ich erläutere lieber nicht im Detail, wie erbärmlich mein Versuch war, das Schiff aus dem Hangar zu manövrieren. Man merkt, ich hatte noch wenig Kontakt zu Weltraum-Simulationen und manchmal zwei linke Hände. Mit Oculus Rift hätte ich gekotzt. Zurück zu XCOM.


----------



## Rabowke (19. August 2015)

Hm ... ich bin direkt im Weltraum gestartet bei meinem AC Versuch!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. August 2015)

Und ich hab mich halt zwei Minuten verwirrt um die eigene Achse gedreht ohne zu wissen, was passiert. Na und?!


----------



## Spassbremse (19. August 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Und ich hab mich halt zwei Minuten verwirrt um die eigene Achse gedreht ohne zu wissen, was passiert. Na und?!



Bitte vergiss nicht, im fertigen Spiel rechtzeitig eine Versicherung abzuschließen!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. August 2015)

XCOM ist durch, jetzt begebe ich mich wieder zu Shadow Warrior, bevor ich einen neuen Durchgang mit Enemy Within starte. Zwischenzeitig habe ich mal Dead Island: Riptide installiert. Genau wie im Vorgänger habe ich aber dieses sehr störende Micro-Stuttering. Soll sich wohl mit einem Controller in Luft auflösen. Aber nein. Bin gerade mal von dem Schiff runter und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich es überhaupt weiterspielen möchte.


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2015)

AC4 Blackflag angefangen

Ganz cool das man für jedes AC Spiel das man hat einen Ingame Bonus in Blackflag bekommt


----------



## MichaelG (20. August 2015)

Hatte auch AC3. Und auch The Rogue.


----------



## Lukecheater (20. August 2015)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> WAS ?
> Bei der Aussage von dir frage ich mich allen Ernstes, ob du jemals einen GTA Teil gespielt hast...



Und da frag ich mich ob du jemals eine "krasse" Story erlebt hast.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (20. August 2015)

Batlletoads aus dem Rare Replay. Ich wage aber zu bezweifeln, dass ich jemals das verdammt 3. Level schaffen werde. Wie damals.......
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3NfG0vDdRo


----------



## Rising-Evil (20. August 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Und da frag ich mich ob du jemals eine "krasse" Story erlebt hast.


Da ich in meinen Beitrag von Story-Wendungen geredet habe, würde ich nach wie vor die GTA-Reihe aufzählen...
Ansonsten würde ich die Handlung von Telltales "The Walking Dead" als krass bezeichnen...
Oder manche Nebenquests in "The Witcher 3" zum Beispiel


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2015)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Da ich in meinen Beitrag von Story-Wendungen geredet habe, würde ich nach wie vor die GTA-Reihe aufzählen...



jetzt nicht Erbsenzählerei betreiben!
Und nein, GTA hat halt keine Krassen Storywendungen, die konntest du ALLE von weitem sehen oder die waren wie bei SA so Konstruiert hingebogen das man sich eher gedacht hat wie krass schlecht das jetzt war


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. August 2015)

knights of the old republic 2
tatsächlich zum ersten mal. auf xbox hab ich's nicht und ich habe mich bis heute geweigert, die maus/tastatur-steuerung in einem spiel zu verwenden  (auf pc zocke ich jetzt ca ein jahr lang) die maus ist ja nicht das problem, jedoch fehlt das angenehme spielgefühl des analog-sticks doch etwas. eine kombination wäre was. ich habe mal bei dragon age 2 pinnacle station zur konfigurierung ausprobiert, das scheitert aber schon an den simpelsten eingaben (charakter läuft teils komplett eigenwillig umher, was einfach nur nervt.). bleibt das ausweichen auf das digi-kreuz und da kann ich gleich bei der eingabeoption bleiben... vielleicht ist es nur eine gewohnheitssache, ist ds erste spiel für mich, vielleicht läuft's nacher besser 
ansonsten ist es ein sehr unterhaltsames spiel, die renn-einlagen sind aber wie beim ersten teil eine katastrophe.


----------



## Rising-Evil (20. August 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> jetzt nicht Erbsenzählerei betreiben!
> Und nein, GTA hat halt keine Krassen Storywendungen, die konntest du ALLE von weitem sehen oder die waren wie bei SA so Konstruiert hingebogen das man sich eher gedacht hat wie krass schlecht das jetzt war


das kann man dann wohl sehen, wie man will...
Für mich sind das jedenfalls spannende Storywendungen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2015)

*ächz*

Das allerletzte Kapitel und die allerletzte Mission mit viel Mühe und noch mehr Not bewältigt. Damit ist* Halo: Spartan Assault* weg von meiner Pile of Shame.

Nach soviel Stress-Geballer schiebe ich wieder eine ruhigere Kugel und lasse mich nun in die Welt von *Broken Age* fallen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2015)

Hab mir heute zwar nur eine gute Stunde zum Reinschnuppern gelassen, aber *Broken Age* gefällt mir jetzt schon ausgesprochen gut.
Der Grafikstil ist außergewöhnlich, erinnert mich an einen älteren Stil der Kunst-Malerei, komme nur nicht gerade darauf welchen. Hat jedenfalls sehr viel Charme und grenzt sich von allem was ich an Adventures gesehen hab deutlich ab.
Und die deutsche Sprachausgabe ist wirklich hervorragend. Zusammen mit dem Schaefer-typischen Humor ist der Einstieg schonmal sehr spaßig. Allein der genervte Shay ist zum Schießen komisch.


----------



## Chemenu (23. August 2015)

Bangtris


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2015)

Bangtris ist jetzt irgendwie nicht so ... geil.

Da hab ich mir bissle mehr drunter vorgestellt!


----------



## Wynn (24. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bangtris ist jetzt irgendwie nicht so ... geil.
> 
> Da hab ich mir bissle mehr drunter vorgestellt!



Er hat bestimmt nur die Safe for Work Version gepostet


----------



## Chemenu (24. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bangtris ist jetzt irgendwie nicht so ... geil.
> 
> Da hab ich mir bissle mehr drunter vorgestellt!



Nicht nur Du.


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2015)

nach überwindung der technischen probleme bin ich jetzt mit der ersten episode von *life is strange* fertig.
und was soll ich sagen...ach herrje, ist das toll! 
bei den dialogen hat sich ja wirklich mal jemand gedanken gemacht. 
hoffentlich wird dieses niveau gehalten.


----------



## svd (26. August 2015)

So langsam wird der Stapel an Nebenaufgaben kleiner und ich könnte mal wieder den Roten Faden der Hauptgeschichte aufnehmen.

Heh, manchmal ist Skyrim so... übertrieben... offensichtlich bin ich nicht nur vom Drachenblute, sondern die eierleckende Vollmilchsau.

"Ah, du bist erst seit einer Woche inskribiert? Und die unfähigste und inkompetenteste Zauberin von Skyrim..., was sag ich, ganz Tamriel? 
Na, jetzt wo Dumbledore tot ist, warum übergehen wir nicht einfach alle langjährigen Mitglieder des Lehrerkollegiums und du übernimmst die freie Stelle?
Du kriegst auch deinen eigenen Schreibtisch."

"Man merkt sofort, dass du von Drachen abstammst. Klauen liegt einfach in deiner Natur. Die Diebesgilde ist neu geboren. Und du sollst die Patin sein."

"Ach, das einzige Saiteninstrument das du beherrscht ist die Armbrust? Und verstehst dich nur auf "Tod" und "Metall"? Naja, das ist doch auch Musik. 
Mit Auszeichnung bestanden. Willkommen, neue Bardin."


Das ist ja schon fast so blöd, wie die späteren Sailor Moon Staffeln...  
Aber noch immer sehr witzig und feierabends äußerst entspannend.


----------



## Chemenu (26. August 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Heh, manchmal ist Skyrim so... übertrieben... offensichtlich bin ich nicht nur vom Drachenblute, sondern die eierleckende Vollmilchsau.
> 
> "Ah, du bist erst seit einer Woche inskribiert? Und die unfähigste und inkompetenteste Zauberin von Skyrim..., was sag ich, ganz Tamriel?
> Na, jetzt wo Dumbledore tot ist, warum übergehen wir nicht einfach alle langjährigen Mitglieder des Lehrerkollegiums und du übernimmst die freie Stelle?
> Du kriegst auch deinen eigenen Schreibtisch."



Ja, das Spiel sorgt für einige "WTF!? Momente". ^^ Mein primitiver Schwertkämpfer kann mit seinen Zauberkünsten nicht mal ein Streichholz anzünden, trotzdem bin ich auch Leiter der Magierakademie. 
Und wenn ich für die Diebesgilde oder die Dunkle Bruderschaft unterwegs bin und versuche, mit meiner schweren Deadra Rüstung lautlos durch die Gegend zu schleichen (was natürlich alles andere als lautlos ist), das wirkt schon arg grotesk.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. August 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ja, das Spiel sorgt für einige "WTF!? Momente". ^^ Mein primitiver Schwertkämpfer kann mit seinen Zauberkünsten nicht mal ein Streichholz anzünden, trotzdem bin ich auch Leiter der Magierakademie.
> Und wenn ich für die Diebesgilde oder die Dunkle Bruderschaft unterwegs bin und versuche, mit meiner schweren Deadra Rüstung lautlos durch die Gegend zu schleichen (was natürlich alles andere als lautlos ist), das wirkt schon arg grotesk.



Das ist auch eines der Dinge, die mir an Skyrim überhaupt nicht gefallen haben. Jeder Charakter kann alles sein. Diebesgilde, Kriegergilde, Magiergilde, alles ohne irgendwelche Aufnahmeanforderungen. Ich verstehe ja, dass man damit die nicht Spieler nicht fustrieren will, die am eigentlichen Rollenspiel kein Interesse haben, sondern vor allem leveln und looten wollen (obwohl ich diese Spieler ganz und gar nicht verstehe, aber egal). Aber hätte man nicht eine Art Hardcoremodus einbauen können, wo man z. B. nicht in bestimmten Gilden aufgenommen wird, wenn man als Dieb oder Mörder bekannt ist oder ganz einfach zu unbegabt ist, um auch nur den einfachsten Zauber zu sprechen?


----------



## Spassbremse (26. August 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das ist auch eines der Dinge, die mir an Skyrim überhaupt nicht gefallen haben. Jeder Charakter kann alles sein. Diebesgilde, Kriegergilde, Magiergilde, alles ohne irgendwelche Aufnahmeanforderungen. Ich verstehe ja, dass man damit die nicht Spieler nicht fustrieren will, die am eigentlichen Rollenspiel kein Interesse haben, sondern vor allem leveln und looten wollen (obwohl ich diese Spieler ganz und gar nicht verstehe, aber egal). Aber hätte man nicht eine Art Hardcoremodus einbauen können, wo man z. B. nicht in bestimmten Gilden aufgenommen wird, wenn man als Dieb oder Mörder bekannt ist oder ganz einfach zu unbegabt ist, um auch nur den einfachsten Zauber zu sprechen?



Was heißt hier "Skyrim"? Das war und ist Kernbestandteil aller Elder-Scrolls-Teile, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

Mich persönlich nervt das zwar auch immer, aber ich versuche "diszipliniert" zu spielen, sprich: wenn ich mich in einem Durchgang für eine Gilde entscheide, lasse ich die anderen links liegen. Man muss aber immer ganz klar sagen, TES ist ein Sandkasten, wo sich alles ausschließlich um die eigene Spielfigur dreht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "Skyrim"? Das war und ist Kernbestandteil aller Elder-Scrolls-Teile, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.
> 
> Mich persönlich nervt das zwar auch immer, aber ich versuche "diszipliniert" zu spielen, sprich: wenn ich mich in einem Durchgang für eine Gilde entscheide, lasse ich die anderen links liegen. Man muss aber immer ganz klar sagen, TES ist ein Sandkasten, wo sich alles ausschließlich um die eigene Spielfigur dreht.



Ich find die Elder Scrolls Reihe auch super, aber das ist schon schade. Wenn man sich für eine Gilde entscheidet, dann müsste es Konsequenzen haben, sodass man der anderen nicht beitreten dürfte oder sie einem dann gar feindlich gegenüberstehen.
Auf der anderen Seite gibts dann aber auch immer Leute, die dann meckern, weil sie ein Spiel mehrfach durchspielen müss(t)en, um alles zu sehen. Das ist aus Entwicklersicht gar nicht so einfach


----------



## Chemenu (26. August 2015)

Also ich würde es hassen wenn man nicht alles sein und machen könnte.^^ Ich möchte ja möglichst alles mitnehmen und nichts verpassen, hab aber wirklich keine Lust das ganze Spiel dafür mit X Charakteren zu wiederholen. Dafür hätte ich gar keine Zeit. Und ich will auch nicht ein und dieselbe Story x mal spielen müssen.
Ein optionaler Hardcore Modus wäre OK, den würde ich dann aber sicherlich nicht spielen. Ich finde das gehört zu Elder Scrolls dazu dass man sich alles mit Training aneignen kann, auch wenn man dann am Ende ein Axt-schwingender Argonier oder zaubernder Zwerg ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. August 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "Skyrim"? Das war und ist Kernbestandteil aller Elder-Scrolls-Teile, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.
> 
> Mich persönlich nervt das zwar auch immer, aber ich versuche "diszipliniert" zu spielen, sprich: wenn ich mich in einem Durchgang für eine Gilde entscheide, lasse ich die anderen links liegen. Man muss aber immer ganz klar sagen, TES ist ein Sandkasten, wo sich alles ausschließlich um die eigene Spielfigur dreht.



Bei Morrowind gab es noch Anforderungen zur Aufnahme und für den Aufstieg in höhere Ränge in der Magiergilde, wo man bestimmte Mindestwerte in x verschiedenen Zauberdisziplinen haben musste. Einige Gildenquests haben sich auch ab einem bestimmten Punkt so überschnitten, dass man quasi eine Entscheidung treffen musste (Krieger- und Diebesgilde, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).

Dass TES ein Sandkasten ist und an sich schon immer war, stimmt zwar. Aber dennoch fänd ich es gut, wenn es in der Welt wieder ein paar mehr feste Regeln geben würde. Man sollte zwar alles werden und machen dürfen, aber nicht alles gleichzeitig mit mit einem einzigen erstellten Charakter. Das nervt mich seit Skyrim auch am Charaktersystem, das mir selbst in Oblivion noch deutlich besser gefallen hat. Man muss sich nicht mehr für etwas entscheiden, sondern darf einfach alles gleichzeitig sein und kann das sogar noch durch das miese Balancing beim Crafting-System exploiten.

Und wahrscheinlich stehe ich damit allein da, aber ich hätte es cool gefunden, wenn man z. B. als Khajiit, Argonier oder Dunmer massiv den Rassismus der Nord zu spüren gekriegt hätte. Es gibt jetzt zwar ein paar blöde Kommentare der NPCs, aber rein spielerisch hat das überhaupt keine Auswirkungen. 

Solche Features wären vielen vielleicht zu unbequem gewesen, aber zumindest die Option hätte ich mir gewünscht. Ich mag's einfach, wenn ich mir meinen eigenen Schwierigkeitsgrad zusammenschustern kann. Ich bin niemand, der ultraschwere Kämpfe a la Dark Souls in einem Spiel braucht. Dafür mag ich es, wenn ich je nach Charakter und Entscheidungen ein ganz individuelles Spielerlebnis bekomme. Ein Spielerlebnis, von dem ich fünf anderen erzählen kann und dann zu hören bekomme "Oh, das war bei mir aber ganz anders". Steigert auch den Wiederspielwert enorm.


----------



## svd (26. August 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]
> Man muss aber immer ganz klar sagen, TES ist ein Sandkasten, wo sich alles ausschließlich um die eigene Spielfigur dreht.



Stimmt schon. Aber, mMn, machen die Spiele nur Spaß, weil die Leute, die im Sandkasten sitzen, cool und verdammt kreativ sind.

Bethesda baut das Gestell zwar, füllt die Kiste aber teils mit Kies. Und lässt, warum auch immer, das Sieb weg. 

edit: Eines der bescheuertsten Dinge, die du in Skyrim tun kannst, ist übrigens, in eine Riesenspinne schleichzurollen. Mein armes altes Herz...


----------



## Spassbremse (26. August 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. Aber, mMn, machen die Spiele nur Spaß, weil die Leute, die im Sandkasten sitzen, cool und verdammt kreativ sind.
> 
> Bethesda baut das Gestell zwar, füllt die Kiste aber teils mit Kies. Und lässt, warum auch immer, das Sieb weg.



...aber teilweise ganz rauer, spitziger...nix rund & schön glatt.


----------



## svd (26. August 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]...nix rund & schön glatt.



Ich weiß, das musste ich auch erst reinmodden! 
Aber, ehrlich gesagt, renn ich ohnehin so selten ohne Rüstung herum, alsdass es echt von Belang wäre.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2015)

Aktuell mal seit langem wieder Mafia 1. läuft mit Roundwork unter Win10. An AC Rogue hab ich aktuell keinen Bock. Da gehts mir komischerweise so wie bei AC BF. als Zwischenfutter gehts bei Pixel Puzzles weiter. Aktuell Birds.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nach überwindung der technischen probleme bin ich jetzt mit der ersten episode von *life is strange* fertig.
> und was soll ich sagen...ach herrje, ist das toll!
> bei den dialogen hat sich ja wirklich mal jemand gedanken gemacht.
> hoffentlich wird dieses niveau gehalten.



Die erste Episode ist doch nur der gemächliche Einstieg.
Wir sprechen uns wieder, wenn du nach den kommenden Episodenfinals ein nervliches Wrack bist.


----------



## Wynn (28. August 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die erste Episode ist doch nur der gemächliche Einstieg.
> Wir sprechen uns wieder, wenn du nach den kommenden Episodenfinals ein nervliches Wrack bist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe Telltale Grosseinkauf gemacht als ich sah das man bis zu 85% Rabatt auf die gesamtsumme von Game of Thrones und Tales of Borderland bekommt wenn man 3 Spiele vom angebot kauft ^^


----------



## svd (29. August 2015)

Hui, der Vampirlord ist ja mal... schauderhaft. "Lord (bzw. Lady) Hackfresse" wäre wohl angebrachter.
Da hat wer die Prototyp Knetefigur auf dem Weg zum Digitalisieren fallen gelassen und nichts gesagt...

Na, mal gucken, ob's Spaß macht. Als Werwolf, einfach so mit Links, Drachen zu verprügeln, hat ja auch was gehabt.

Aber so oder so, was sagt der 20 Septim Wecker aus Morrowind: Wochenende! Zeit den Sithis zu füttern.


----------



## Bonkic (29. August 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die erste Episode ist doch nur der gemächliche Einstieg.
> Wir sprechen uns wieder, wenn du nach den kommenden Episodenfinals ein nervliches Wrack bist.



*life is strange* ist so ein spiel, wo ich einerseits natürlich unbedingt wissen will, wie es weitergeht - andererseits aber irgendwie gar nicht weiterspielen "will", weil ich nicht möchte, dass es so schnell vorbei ist.

ich bin komisch. ich weiß.


----------



## Bonkic (29. August 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Habe Telltale Grosseinkauf gemacht als ich sah das man bis zu 85% Rabatt auf die gesamtsumme von Game of Thrones und Tales of Borderland bekommt wenn man 3 Spiele vom angebot kauft ^^



hm.
das ist wirklich verlockend. 
wären dann 12,59 für game ot thrones und tales from the borderlands, wenn man noch ein drittes spiel für 99 cent dazunimmt.
den rest hab ich, abgesehen von jurassic park und das interessiert mich mal so gar nicht.

edit:
nee, wenn man 5 spiele nimmt, sinds tatsächlich nur 10,19. noch besser. 
(aber irgendwie hasse ich es irgendwas zu kaufen, was ich eh nie spielen werde - selbst wenn ich dadurch geld sparen würde.)


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *life is strange* ist so ein spiel, wo ich einerseits natürlich unbedingt wissen will, wie es weitergeht - andererseits aber irgendwie gar nicht weiterspielen "will", weil ich nicht möchte, dass es so schnell vorbei ist.
> 
> ich bin komisch. ich weiß.



Episode 1 ist der richtig zeitpunkt um auf episode 5 zu warten ab episode 2 krallst du dich mit den fingen ins schreibtischholz bis die finger bluten und möchstest dir die augen mit einen stumpfen löffel auskratzen so fies sind die spoiler.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KX8ebGCzGeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Allein der Soundtrack so so genial und da hast jedesmal flashback und wirst traurig wenn du ihn hörst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit
derzeit warten die auf nachschub von steamkeys für game of thrones und tales of borderlands laut reddit die haben alle steamkeys atm verkauft und als jäger und sammler muss man bei den angebot zugreifen selbst wenn man es nicht spielt ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *life is strange* ist so ein spiel, wo ich einerseits natürlich unbedingt wissen will, wie es weitergeht - andererseits aber irgendwie gar nicht weiterspielen "will", weil ich nicht möchte, dass es so schnell vorbei ist.
> 
> ich bin komisch. ich weiß.



Nö, lass dir ruhig Zeit zwischen den Episoden.
Meiner Meinung nach entfaltet Life is Strange erst so richtig seine Wirkung, wenn Zeit zwischen den Episoden vergeht.
Man kann die Cliffhanger wirken lassen, sich Gedanken machen usw.
Auch die Theorien, die nach jeder Episode im Internet diskutiert werden, gehören für mich irgendwie zum Gesamt erlebnis dazu.
Ist wie bei einer guten TV-Serie dieser "Wasserspender-Effekt", wo sich alle Welt über das erlebte austauscht.


----------



## linktheminstrel (29. August 2015)

wo ist der telltale-ausverkauf?


----------



## Bonkic (29. August 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> wo ist der telltale-ausverkauf?



humble store


----------



## Neawoulf (29. August 2015)

Nachdem ich im Moment ziemlich satt bin, was The Witcher 3 angeht (bin immer noch nicht durch), werde ich jetzt auch mal *Life is Strange* anfangen. Irgendwie bin ich nämlich im Moment in Adventure/interactive Story-Laune. Bin gespannt, ob das Spiel die hohen Erwartungen erfüllt.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. August 2015)

Aktuell ratter ich durch die Wüste mit einem recht madig gelaunten Max


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> wo ist der telltale-ausverkauf?



https://www.humblebundle.com/store/bundle/telltalegames/

ATTENTION: We have run out of Steam keys for Game of Thrones and Tales from the Borderlands (we still have Telltale keys in stock, and you receive one Telltale key and one Steam key with every purchase). We will be receiving more Steam keys ASAP. You can still buy the game now, and we will have Steam keys for you as soon as they are available again!


----------



## linktheminstrel (29. August 2015)

@bonkic/wynn
danke!


----------



## Denis10 (29. August 2015)

Obwohl ich noch genug zum spielen hätte, nach jedem erfolgreich beendeten Spiel brauch ich meist etwas Zeit zu entscheiden, welches als nächstes an der Reihe ist. Im moment spiele ich Valiant Haerts.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. August 2015)

Im Moment zocke ich *The Evil Within*.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. August 2015)

So, *Episode 1* von *Life is Strange* ist durch. Da das Spiel keine sonderlich hohen Systemanforderungen hat, hab ich mal versucht, das ganze auf ner virtuellen Kinoleinwand mit Oculus Rift zu spielen, und siehe da: Es funktioniert perfekt! Und Life is Strange ist mit seiner filmähnlichen Inszenierung auch genau die Art von Spielen, die ich am liebsten im Kino spielen würde, von daher: Wird weiter so gezockt.

Zum Spiel selbst: Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut. Die Atmosphäre, die durch Optik, Soundeffekte, gute Sprecher und Musik erzeugt wird, kommt sehr gut rüber. Auch verzichtet das Spiel (zumindest bisher) auf Quicktime-Events a la "Drücke schnell x, sonst bist du to... zu spät!", wofür ich den Entwicklern sehr dankbar bin. Zur Story kann ich halt noch nicht viel sagen (und das bisschen bisher will ich nicht spoilern), aber es fängt zumindest recht interessant an, auch wenn mir ein paar der Charaktere doch ein bisschen ZU klischeéhaft sind (verwöhnte Highschool-Zicken mit zu viel Geld, die sich verhalten wie der Star in der eigenen Reality-Show. "Streber" mobbende Footballspieler in roten Jacken mit weißen Ärmeln. Bellende Ex-Soldaten als Security Guard usw.). 

Bin aber auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie die Story weitergeht. Evtl. mache ich heute noch weiter.


----------



## MichaelG (30. August 2015)

Aktuell noch bei Mafia (1). Bin gerade bei der Mission Omerta wo ich Frank töten soll. Bislang läuft Mafia 1 ziemlich gut, wenn auch nur im Fenstermodus.


----------



## McDrake (30. August 2015)

Satelite Reign:
Die Boxed-Version braucht noch ne Weile. Aber das Game spielte ich schon einige Stunden. 
Ist schon eone Umstellung,  wenns keine Quiksaves gibt und man schon mal (meist aus eigenem Verschulden), die letzten 20 Minuten für die Katz waren.

Es gab schon im ersten Distrikt Missionen, bei denen ich erst den richtigen Weg finden musste und einige Vesuche brauchte.

Mir gefällt das Spiel ungemein. Natürlich auch, weil ich ein Syndicate-Veteran der ersten Stunde bin


----------



## Rising-Evil (31. August 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Im Moment zocke ich *The Evil Within*.


da warte ich schon 'ne ganze Weile auf eine GOTY-Edition als Box-Version...
Hab nur die Demo angespielt, aber allein das Intro wär mir den Kauf wert, daher an alle (über 1 ; spielt die Demo an


----------



## Neawoulf (31. August 2015)

*Episode 2* von* Life is Strange* ist durch. Ich bin begeistert! Story reißt mit, Charaktere reißen mit (trotz massenhaft Klischeés) und es macht einfach Spaß, die Umgebungen zu erkunden. Das ist für mich auch der große Unterschied zu Telltale. Telltale konzentriert sich eher darauf, die Geschichte schnell und ohne Unterbrechungen zu erzählen. Funktioniert gut, The Walking Dead Season 1 hat mich damals begeistert, aber es war halt wirklich, bis auf die "Drücke schnell x, oder du bist to... zu spät!"-Elemente ein sehr passives Spiel. 

Life is Strange bietet zwar auch keine komplexen Rätsel (fordert aber ab und zu die Aufmerksamkeit und das Erinnerungsvermögen des Spielers) oder große, offene, frei erkundbare Umgebungen (kleine schon), aber es gibt dem Spieler Zeit, das Spiel in seinem Tempo zu erkunden, viel über die Charaktere und die sehr schön gestaltete Spielwelt herauszufinden, die sehr echt wirkt, nicht nur wie eine Bühne für die Story. Max gibt zu allem ihre Meinung ab, wenn man sie lässt, und das ist meiner Meinung nach ein großartiges Stilmittel, wenn man es richtig macht (was hier eindeutig der Fall ist). Sie sagt nicht einfach "Hier hängt ein Bild" oder "Das ist das Auto von Warren", sondern sie sagt zu allem ihre Meinung aus ihrer Sicht, und das sagt nicht nur etwas über das beschriebene Objekt aus, sondern vor allem auch über sie selbst. So gibt man Charakteren Charakter.

Was ich ebenfalls sehr gelungen finde, ist der Stil des jeweiligen Episodenabspanns. Bei Episode 1 ist es mir schon positiv aufgefallen, bei Episode 2 ebenso: Die Kombination aus Musik, Optik und Motiv (alle wichtigen Charaktere werden gezeigt, wie sie den Moment am Ende der Episode miterleben) ist einfach ein verdammt schöner Abschluss.

Zur Story schreibe ich nichts aus Spoilergründen, reißt aber mit. Auch wenn mich die Story von The Walking Dead Season 1 damals sehr mitgerissen hat, und ich auch viele der Charaktere sehr mochte: Rein vom Spielerelebnis her gefällt mir Life is Strange bisher, aus obengenannten Gründen, besser. Wie es mit der Story und dem Gesamtbild aussieht werde ich am Ende von Episode 5 sicher sehen.


----------



## Wynn (31. August 2015)

Wolf Among us war auch gut und atm spiel ich tales of borderlands was sehr geilen schwarzen zynischen humor und geilen soundtrack ^^


----------



## Chemenu (31. August 2015)

Bulletstorm ist so ein genial kranker Shooter.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. August 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wolf Among us war auch gut und atm spiel ich tales of borderlands was sehr geilen schwarzen zynischen humor und geilen soundtrack ^^



The Wolf Among Us hab ich auch gespielt. Fand ich ganz nett, hat mich aber nicht so richtig mitgerissen (mag evtl. auch an der Märchenparodie-Thematik liegen). The Walking Dead Season 2 liegt hier noch auf meinem Steamaccount rum, aber aufgrund von Bugs in beim erneuten Spielen von Season 1 konnte ich keinen Spielstand als Basis für Season 2 erspielen, weswegen ich nie damit angefangen habe. Da ich aber von vielen Leuten gehört habe, dass Season 2 nicht mit Season 1 mithalten kann, werde ich es evtl. einfach ganz sein lassen. Wie ich zu Life is Strange schon schrieb: Ich mag diese "Drücke x oder du bist tot"-Quicktime-Events nicht, weswegen ich auch die neueren Telltale-Spiele aus Gameplaysicht nicht besonders mag. In Sachen Adventures mag ich es am liebsten altmodisch: Langsam, rätsellastig, viel zu erkunden, liebevoll designt mit interessanten und/oder lustigen Charakteren und Story.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. August 2015)

so der Max muss jetzt warten, Phantom Pain hat Vorrang


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. September 2015)

Nähere mich dem Ende von Until Dawn, das ich vor dem Dragon Age DLC beenden möchte, um dann dort weiterzuspielen. 

Gerade bin ich aber angepisst. Einmal wegen meiner eigenen Doofheit, weil ich in eine üble Falle getappt bin und jemanden verloren habe und dann noch weil der Akku vom Controller schwächelte und dieser meine fristgerechten Eingaben ignorierte, was ebenfalls zu einer unschönen Situation geführt hat. [emoji53]


----------



## svd (2. September 2015)

Hmm, ich hätte zwar erwartet, dass in "Doornkaart - die Trinkfeste" mehr gesoffen wird, aber trotzdem ist es eine interessante Erweiterung zu Skyrim.
Weiß gar nicht, was deren Kritiker haben.

Ach ja, ich hasse Gargoyles.


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2015)

Och bei Batman hänge ich an den Gargoyles gern mal ein paar Hilfsdeppen vom Joker auf.


----------



## Bonkic (2. September 2015)

bin grad mit der dritten episode von *life is strange* fertig...



Spoiler



...und zwar ihm wahrsten sinne des wortes "fertig". wie vermutlich auch jeder andere, der es gespielt hat. auch wenn man so was ja absehen konnte. hab grad irgendwie gar keine lust weiterzuspielen. brauch 'ne pause...


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KX8ebGCzGeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



So heisst das Lied am Ende von Episode 3 

Gerade Episode 3 von Tales of Borderlands gespielt 

Story Geil
Grafik passt genau zum Spiel 
Soundtrack bombastisch
Nur die Telltale typischen Quicktime Events 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja morgen Episode 4 spielen hoff Episode 5 dauert nicht wieder 6 Monate ^^


----------



## Rising-Evil (2. September 2015)

GTA 5 online, nachdem im Singleplayer die 100%-Marke geknackt wurde...
Warum wurde das eigentlich nur so mittelmäßig bewertet ?
Mit Freunden ist das doch 'ne Rießen-Gaudi...


----------



## Enisra (2. September 2015)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> GTA 5 online, nachdem im Singleplayer die 100%-Marke geknackt wurde...
> Warum wurde das eigentlich nur so mittelmäßig bewertet ?
> Mit Freunden ist das doch 'ne Rießen-Gaudi...



zurecht, weil das nur deswegen gut wird und nicht von sich aus gut ist


----------



## Neawoulf (2. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin grad mit der dritten episode von *life is strange* fertig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab Episode 3 auch heute Abend durchgespielt (am Stück). Unglaublich, wie die Story fesselt. Bin wirklich gespannt, was das alles für ein Ende nehmen wird. Bisher tappe ich jedenfalls ziemlich im Dunkeln, was die Zusammenhänge angeht. Hab viele Theorien, aber ob eine davon zutrifft wird sich noch zeigen müssen. Hab fast schon Angst mit Episode 4 anzufangen, denn danach wird es bis zur Episode 5 erstmal Wartezeit geben. Ich hasse Cliffhanger, die über Wochen/Monate nicht aufgeklärt werden.


----------



## Shorty484 (3. September 2015)

Until Dawn und die Uncharted Reihe mal wieder. Until Dawn gefällt mir bis jetzt ziemlich gut, ich hatte von dem Spiel doch weniger erwartet als es mir jetzt bietet.


----------



## Taiwez (3. September 2015)

Ich spiele im Moment, in Vorbereitung auf den kommenden DLC, Dragon Age: Inquisition. Hatte den Hochdrachen in den Westgraten gar nicht so robust in Erinnerung, wie er jetzt tatsächlich ist.


----------



## Vordack (3. September 2015)

Was spiele ich momentan eigentlich? Gitarre, Cajon, oh, falscher Thread 

Computertechnisch... ich weiss noch nicht ob ich MGSV oder MM holen soll... momentan ist bei mir spielerisch nicht viel los...


----------



## Spassbremse (3. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was spiele ich momentan eigentlich? Gitarre, Cajon, oh, falscher Thread
> 
> Computertechnisch... ich weiss noch nicht ob ich MGSV oder MM holen soll... momentan ist bei mir spielerisch nicht viel los...



Keinen riesigen "Pile of Shame", den es noch abzu"arbeiten" gilt?


----------



## Vordack (3. September 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Keinen riesigen "Pile of Shame", den es noch abzu"arbeiten" gilt?



Ach der PoS ist schon irgendwie da, hab mir kürzlich erst die komplette Risen Trilogie + DLC gekauft.

Aber irgendetwas bringt mich immer kurz bevor ich auf den "Spielen" Button klicken will immer dazu die Maus wieder von ihm wegzubewegen und ne Weile zu durfen. Dann ist mir das wieder zu langweilig also wechsel ich wieder zu Steam, suche neue F2P Spiele oder so, nach 30 Min habe ich mich für ein Spiel entschieden. Egal ob neu oder aus meiner Bibliothek, wenn ich mich entschieden habe bin ich wieder genau da wo der Absatz anfängt. Ist ne Endlosschleife...


----------



## Spassbremse (3. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ach der PoS ist schon irgendwie da, hab mir kürzlich erst die komplette Risen Trilogie + DLC gekauft.
> 
> Aber irgendetwas bringt mich immer kurz bevor ich auf den "Spielen" Button klicken will immer dazu die Maus wieder von ihm wegzubewegen und ne Weile zu durfen. Dann ist mir das wieder zu langweilig also wechsel ich wieder zu Steam, suche neue F2P Spiele oder so, nach 30 Min habe ich mich für ein Spiel entschieden. Egal ob neu oder aus meiner Bibliothek, wenn ich mich entschieden habe bin ich wieder genau da wo der Absatz anfängt. Ist ne Endlosschleife...



Oh, Risen 3 habe ich mir neulich auch im Sale geholt...und soll ich Dir was sagen, das Ding spielt sich zäh wie Teer. 
Ich würde es nicht als schlecht bezeichnen, aber es ist doch ziemlich langweilig. Ich hatte das bei Risen 1 & 2 nicht so schlimm in Erinnerung. 

Ich habe dagegen am WE beim HumbleStore beim TellTale-Bundle zugeschlagen; okay, Gameplay kannste vergessen, dafür sind die Stories aber doch extrem unterhaltsam (Wolf among us, Borderlands u. Game of Thrones)


----------



## Taiwez (3. September 2015)

Bin grade stolzer Besitzer von Mad Max, Satellite Reign und Layers of Fear geworden. Ist Anfang des Monats, kann man sich da noch gönnen..


----------



## McDrake (3. September 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Bin grade stolzer Besitzer von Mad Max, Satellite Reign und Layers of Fear geworden. Ist Anfang des Monats, kann man sich da noch gönnen..



Die Frage hier ist ja nicht, was man gekauft hat, sondern was man spielt 

SatelliteReign find ich aber auch nach wie vor klasse.


----------



## Taiwez (3. September 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die Frage hier ist ja nicht, was man gekauft hat, sondern was man spielt
> 
> SatelliteReign find ich aber auch nach wie vor klasse.



Ich hoffe doch, so viel wie möglich!

Installiere grade Mad Max, knapp 40 gb sind über Steam zu laden, puh...


----------



## McDrake (3. September 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, so viel wie möglich!
> 
> Installiere grade Mad Max, knapp 40 gb sind über Steam zu laden, puh...


Das Game würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Taiwez (3. September 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das Game würde mich auch mal interessieren.



Ich schreib gerne eine erste Einschätzung, wenn ichs gespielt hab


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. September 2015)

Wieder tolle Stunden mit XCOM verbracht, nach 2 größeren Rückschlägen wieder zurück an die Front gekämpft. Auch wenn in absehbarer Zeit das XCOM-Projekt zu scheitern droht (einige Staaten denken wohl sie kämen ohne Hilfe zurecht), macht die Partie immer noch gut Laune.

Und nebenbei ein wenig Walking Dead um bald mit der 2.Staffel zu beginnen


----------



## Neawoulf (4. September 2015)

Nachdem ich in den letzten Tagen sehr viel *Life is Strange* gespielt habe (bin jetzt in Episode 4, in einer Szene wächst einem glatt Wasser aus den Augen) hatte ich jetzt mal wieder Bock auf's Fahren. 

In *Game Stock Car Extreme* gibt es seit ein paar Tagen die Super V8 Cars (die natürlich "rein gar nichts" mit den australischen V8 Supercars zutun haben *hustlizenzhust*). Schwer zu fahren, macht aber Spaß. Viel Power, für Rennwagen relativ viel Gewicht und dabei gruselig wenig Downforce. Der Sound ist ebenfalls großartig. Da muss man echt vorsichtig mit dem Gas sein, wenn man keine durchdrehenden Räder haben will.

Dagegen kann man die GT3-Fahrzeuge in *Assetto Corsa* echt brutal treten, weil die einfach viel mehr Grip und Downforce haben. Hab da jetzt mal ein wenig an meinen Config-Dateien geändert (Force Feedback, Bremspedalempfindlichkeit, neues SweetFX Profil für's Oculus Rift DK2 erstellt) und jetzt fühlt es sich wieder richtig gut an. Hab mir in letzter Zeit das Bremsen mit dem linken Fuß angewöhnt und man ist damit wirklich deutlich schneller. Hab eben auf Monza mit dem MP4-12C GT3 meine sämtlichen Rekorde mit GT2/GT-E und GT3-Fahrzeugen um über eine Sekunde gebrochen. Hat eventuell auch mit der neuen Reifenphysik zutun, die mit dem 1.2 Patch kam, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch mein geänderter Fahrstil damit zutun hat. Ich bin zwar sicher immer noch kein guter Fahrer (mache einfach zu viele Fehler), aber auf jeden Fall ein bisschen besser geworden. Mal schauen, was ich morgen mit den beiden Corvettes und dem SLS GT3 auf der Strecke für Zeiten fahren kann. Jetzt bin ich müde, meine Reifen sind abgefahren, der Tank ist leer. Amen.


----------



## Taiwez (4. September 2015)

So, ich hab Mad Max gestern knapp 3 Stunden gespielt; mein erster Eindruck ist recht positiv, es kommt direkt ein "Mad Max"-Feeling auf (auch wenn ich am Anfang eine kleine Träne für den Interceptor vergossen habe, der gute Wagen! ) und die Grafik ist vom Stil her auch stimmig, trotz bis jetzt anhaltender Dauerödnis. 

Das Spiel orientiert sich sehr stark vom Spielprinzip her an Middle-Earth Shadow of Mordor, sowohl im Kampf- als auch im Open-World-System. Die Kämpfe sind aber nicht sonderlich innovativ oder herausfordernd, bis jetzt hatte ich nicht wirklich Probleme, auch gegen größere Gegnerhorden, die bis jetzt aber auch eher selten aufgetreten sind. In der Welt gibt es an jeder Ecke etwas zu entdecken und das Spiel läd auch aktiv dazu ein, seinem Sammel- und Forschungstrieb nachzugehen; das muss man allerdings mögen, ich kann hier sicher die Leute verstehen, die gerne einfach die Hauptstory rushen möchten, die bis jetzt eher schleppend vorangeht.

Das Beste an dem Spiel ist eindeutig der Magnum-Opus: Es ist ein unglaublich geiles Gefühl, sich sein eigenes Mad-Max Mobil zusammenzubasteln und das geht wirklich von grundauf, man hat am Anfang nur das Grundgerüst des Wagens und ist dann relativ frei in der Gestaltung.

Das Spiel dreht auch erst richtig auf, wenn man einige Waffen des Wagens installiert hat und dann schick andere Wagen oder ganze Kolonnen auseinandernimmt, hier liegt die Stärke des Spiels. Es hat mir wesentlich mehr Spaß gemacht, mit dem Wagen zu fahren und zu zerstören, als zu Fuß unterwegs zu sein.

Vorrausgesetzt, man spielt mit einem Controller. Die Portierung find ich absolut grausam, sowohl der Wagen, als auch Max selbst sind grausig per Tastatur zu bedienen, ich hatte auch manchmal das Gefühl, das der Wagen gar nicht richtig auf meine Eingaben reagiert hat. Nachdem ich meinen Xbox-One Controller angeschlossen habe, war das wie eine Erlösung, der Wagen hat sich butterweich steuern lassen und auch die generelle Tastenverteilung war viel besser als wenn man das Spiel mit der Tastatur spielen würde. Dementsprechend gibts hier von mir deutlich Abzug, da ich nicht der Meinung bin, das sowas entschuldbar ist. Unsaubere Portierungen stoßen mir immer sauer auf, ich *erwarte*, das die Steuerung auch auf dem PC gut sein sollte, ohne das Anschließen eines Controllers.

Ansonsten muss man mal schauen, wie die Langzeitmotivation sich hält; ich hatte irgendwann auch bei Shadow of Mordor keine Lust mehr, Gebiete ausgiebig abzusuchen und Mad Max scheint da noch eine ganze Ecke mehr Zeit zu verschlingen, da es hier wahrscheinlich auch unabdingbar sein wird, die Umgebung abzugrasen. Könnte mir vorstellen, das das bei mir auch nicht allzu lange hält.


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. September 2015)

Ich steuere die Karre bei Mad Mad nur mit Tastatur und finde, das geht eigentlich sehr gut von der Hand. So krass wie du das beschreibst, hab ich das jedenfalls ganz und gar nicht empfunden.

Wobei auch immer gilt: Auto fahren mit digitalen Eingaben (Tastatur) kann sich nie so gut anfühlen wie mit einem analogen Gerät (Joysticks des Gamepads, Lenkrad).


----------



## Chemenu (4. September 2015)

Ich installiere gerade Mad Max. Das kann dauern bei 4 DVDs... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich installiere gerade Mad Max. Das kann dauern bei 4 DVDs...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immer noch besser als Download. [emoji6]


----------



## Chemenu (4. September 2015)

WTF... ca. 14 GB von den 4 Discs installiert, jetzt werden die restlichen knapp 15 GB runtergeladen.  Dabei passen ca. 34 GB auf 4 DL-DVDs. Und die DVDs sind Dual Layer, weil auf den ersten 3 Discs jeweils knapp 8 GB Daten gespeichert sind.
Ich versteh gar nicht warum dann nur ca. 14 GB installiert worden sind... weil 3x8 macht laut meinen Mathe-Künsten immer noch 24.  
Sind heutzutage wirklich alle Publisher zu doof Spieldaten auf Datenträger zu pressen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2015)

Ubisoft gehört (noch) zu den Wenigen die wissen wie sie ihre Discs vollzupacken haben. Zwar muss man sich anschließend - je nach Titel - noch ein Paar GB an Patches runterziehen, aber das Hauptspiel kriegt man von denen immer direkt installiert.


----------



## Taiwez (4. September 2015)

Hat Slb recht, der Download ist schlimmer. Knapp 40 GB schlägt der zu Buche..


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als Download. [emoji6]


keineswegs, ich würde trotzdem den download anwerfen und die dvds unangetastet lassen. [emoji6]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> keineswegs, ich würde trotzdem den download anwerfen und die dvds unangetastet lassen. [emoji6]


Dann würde sich mich nur die Frage stellen warum du dir dann Details kaufst. Soweit ich mich aber recht erinnere bevorzugst du doch eh nur Downloads, von daher kannst du dich kaum in Che und andere Retail-Käufer kaum hineinversetzen. [emoji6]


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann würde sich mich nur die Frage stellen warum du dir dann Retails kaufst. Soweit ich mich aber recht erinnere bevorzugst du doch eh nur Downloads, von daher kannst du dich kaum in Che und andere Retail-Käufer kaum hineinversetzen. [emoji6]



das ist korrekt.
ist aber teil ein und desselben "problems":
warum kaufe ich keine retails mehr? weil ich die spiele ja ohnehin (in 99,9% aller fälle) irgendwo registrieren muss.
den retail-datenträger kann ich dann genausogut in die tonne werfen. er ist schlicht nix wert. gefühlsmäßig und auch tatsächlich.
ich kaufe für pc deshalb auch keine vollpreistitel mehr. sie sind durch die zwangsregistrierung ebenfalls weniger wert.
ich bin kein steam und co-"hasser". nur würde die industrie vermutlich nicht mehr funktionieren, wenn jeder so handeln würde. 

bei konsolen sieht das übrigens völlig anders aus.
da kaufe ich bevorzugt retail und gerne auch mal zum vollpreis.


----------



## golani79 (5. September 2015)

Kaufe Retail eigentlich auch nur noch, wenn ich mir ne CE gönne oder halt für Konsolen, weil man die ja wieder verkaufen kann wenns is.

Ansonsten bin ich hauptsächlich digital unterwegs - der Download ist bei mir meist sogar schneller fertig, als ich das Paket von der Post bekommen würde.
Natürlich sind Downloads für Leute mit schlechterer Netzanbindung ein Ärgernis.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Downloads für Leute mit schlechterer Netzanbindung ein Ärgernis.


Naja, bei weniger als 50 MBit ist der Download bei weitem nicht fixer als mal eben 3 oder 4 Discs zu wechseln. Da muss man schon realistisch bleiben.
Und gewisse Spiele-Reihen sammelt man halt gerne. Solange beispielsweise "Assassins Creed" mich weiterhin gut zu unterhalten weiss wird es bei mir keine Retail-Lücke geben.


----------



## golani79 (5. September 2015)

Hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt, dass es schneller sei, als Discs zu wechseln


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. September 2015)

Meine ersten ( 8 ) Stunden Mad Max am Stück. Musste mich sogar zwingen, aufzuhören. Nettes Spiel, netter Fotomodus, und grafisch abwechslungsreicher als ich dachte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



etwas Gameplay. Im Hintergrund Tina Turner mit "One of the Living" und "We dont need another Hero" aus Mad Max 3. Da es im Spiel kaum Musik gibt, lass ich den Winamp laufen. Unterstützt auch die Immersion (dieses Wort ist ja zur Zeit angesagt)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IC_2hqBNT7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Chemenu (6. September 2015)

Hab endlich Bulletstorm beendet. Das Spiel war zwar super, aber ich fand es war zu lang. ^^

Nun hab ich mich wieder daran gemacht Cold Fear zu beenden. Da dürfte ich auch bald durch sein... hoffe ich zumindest. Langsam hab ich die Schnauze voll von der Bohrinsel und der grausigen Steuerung.


----------



## Exar-K (6. September 2015)

*To the Moon

*Ich hab da anscheinend einen Fremdkörper im Auge...


----------



## Shorty484 (7. September 2015)

Gerstern mal in DayZ rein geschnuppert und ein paar Runden mit der YT-Community gezockt. Ist allgemein ganz lustig, aber Alter, wer zum Teufel hat sich die Steuerung ausgedacht?


----------



## Chemenu (7. September 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Im Hintergrund Tina Turner mit "One of the Living" und "We dont need another Hero" aus Mad Max 3. Da es im Spiel kaum Musik gibt, lass ich den Winamp laufen. Unterstützt auch die Immersion (dieses Wort ist ja zur Zeit angesagt)



Wegen Dir bzw. der Musik hab ich jetzt Gänsehaut. ^^

Ich finde es aber gut wenn in Spielen nicht dauern Musik im Hintergrund dudelt. Meistens regel ich die Musik im Spiel leise oder schalte sie gleich ganz ab wenns zu nervig wird. DOOM³ fand ich auch deshalb soundtechnisch genial, weil da einfach nur die Umgebungsgeräusche die Stimmung erzeugt haben. Und gerade bei Mad Max... da passt ja diese Stille zur kargen Welt. 

Es gibt aber natürlich auch bei mir Ausnahmen, die Mass Effect Trilogie würde ich z.B. nur sehr ungern ohne Musik spielen. Die Musik war einfach zu gut.


----------



## MichaelG (7. September 2015)

So habe in Mafia (1) nach gefühlten 20 Anläufen die Parkhausmission endlich gelöst als es mir wieder einfiel a) nicht den direkten Weg zu nehmen über die Parkdecks sondern teils über die Treppe zu gehen und danach wieder zurück aufs alte Deck und dann erst über die Parkdecks selbst nach unten weiter weil der Gegner dich sonst auf direktem Weg dann Richtung Parkdeck 2 aus dem toten Winkel (komplett chancenlos für dich) mit maximal 1-2 Schüssen tötet, b) im ersten Zwischendeck unbedingt den Sanikasten mitzunehmen und c) dort auch auf dem gleichen Deck die Handgranaten vorzufinden die den weiteren Verlauf der Mission dann doch deutlich erleichtern. Bin nun schon bei der Mission "Glückspilz" wo ich den Morelli-Bruder umbringen soll, was bislang mehrfach grandios fehlschlägt: 1. Versuch Restaurantanschlag: Der Kerl selbst ist nicht da, 2, Versuch Autobombe: falsche Person (Frau) steigt in den Wagen, 3. Versuch: Pauli verreckt die Thompson (Spitzen Leistung) 4. Versuch: anderes Team versucht den Typen mit dem Auto vor den Zug zu schieben und geht dabei aber selbst drauf (ebenso grandioser Fehlschlag). Bin nun gerade bei dem Punkt kurz danach wo ich den Typen nun allein selbst mit dem Auto verfolge. Müßte langsam mal zu Ende gehen die Mission.

Man merkt aber mittlerweile doch den Stand der KI und Programmierung. Viele Dinge sind einfach nicht einer eventuell guten Gegner-KI zuzurechnen sondern entweder in der abgrundtief schlechten Team-KI begründet (Verbündete treffen den Gegner so gut wie nie und stehen einem eher noch im Weg/Schußlinie herum und/oder lassen sich wie die Tauben abknallen) oder Dinge sind schlicht zufallsabhängig (in vielen Situationen vom Gegner getroffen zu werden trotz vorhandener eigentlich effektiver Deckung z.B.). 

Beispiel die Mission im Restaurant mit Salieri. Mal trifft Dich einer der Typen von der Straße draußen trotz Mitnahme der Deckung und eigentlich totem Winkel für den Schuß auf den Weg in den Hinterhof und Du hast mit einem mal nur noch einen Gesundheitslevel von 60/100. Mal wird Salieri in der Zwischenzeit durch gezielte Treffer abgeknallt während Du auf dem Weg über den Innenhof zur Straße bist und dabei die Gegner beseitigst, obwohl es zeitlich sehr rasch von sich ging. Und mal klappt es dann endlich mit diesem Missionsabschnitt. 

Die KI der Teamkameraden ist prinzipiell eh ein Graus. Rennen einen voll in die Schußlinie. Dazu: Trotz eigentlich freier Schußbahn löst sich (vermutlich aufgrund einer schlechten Kollisionsabfrage) beim Zielen und abdrücken aus der Waffe kein Schuß. Also doch sich dem Gegner mehr präsentieren (was aber wiederum taktisch vollkommen idiotisch ist, aber nicht anders geht). 

Auch das Fahrverhalten der Fremd-KI ist vorsichtig formuliert "gewöhnungsbedürftig". Aprupte Spurwechsel, Vorfahrt nehmen, plötzlich sinnloserweise bremsen u.s.w.

Und wieso ein Teamkamerad der sich hinter mir befindet mir die Sicht nach vorn verdeckt ist auch ein unklärbares Rätsel (klar Third Person Ansicht, aber trotzdem unter dem Strich ziemlich idiotisch gelöst). Trotzdem bleibt Mafia 1 im Gros ein wirklich großartiges Spiel von Atmosphäre und Story her.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. September 2015)

So, gerade hab ich die letzte Szene von *Life is Strange Episode 4* durchgespielt. Ich könnte jetzt sagen, dass mich das Ende überrascht, aber das ist leider nicht der Fall, weil irgendeine Arschnase in nem anderen Forum vor kurzem einen Thread mit nem ziemlich üblen Spoiler im Titel eröffnet hat. Argh, solche Leute sollten nie wieder ein Computerspiel spielen dürfen! Und btw. Im Steam-Forum zum Spiel ist im Moment auch ein übler Spoiler  im Threadtitel unterwegs. Wer Episode 4 noch nicht zuende gespielt hat, sollte  das Forum vielleicht im Moment meiden.

Die vierte Episode hatte definitiv ihre Momente, wo mir das Weiterspielen schwer fiel. Nicht, weil sie schlecht oder langweilig war, im Gegenteil: Es gab zumindest eine Entscheidung, die zu treffen mir sehr schwer gefallen ist.

Wie auch immer: Jetzt beginnt die (hoffentlich nicht allzu lange) Wartezeit auf die letzte Episode. Mieser Cliffhanger!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. September 2015)

Puh! War am Ende doch knackiger als gedacht, aber nun ist auch *Broken Age* geschafft. Alles in allem fand ich es super. Tim Schaefer ist zwar kein Finanzexperte (), aber Adventures mit Charme und Witz ganz nach seiner Art, das hat er nach wie vor drauf.

Hoffe er traut sich irgendwann wieder an ein neues Projekt dieses Genres, ich würde es sofort unterstützen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. September 2015)

Mal ne Frage an alle die bereits "AC - Liberation HD" gespielt haben:
Nach der fixen Installation (es geht doch nix über Retail ^^) hab ich ein Paar Minuten kurz reingeschnuppert, und in diesem kurzen Augenblick war ich etwas verwundert. Die Anfangsszenen mit Aveline als Kind sehen irgendwie seltsam aus, optisch total verfremdet. Alles rund um das kleine Girl wirkt so unscharf, Ränder von Objekten und NPC haben einen deutlich Grünstich. Sowas kenne ich von allen anderen ACs nicht.

Ist das ein gewolltes optisches Stilmittel oder ein technisches Phänomen? Wenn ersteres zutrifft, legt sich das schnell wieder? Davon bekommt man ja tränende Augen.


----------



## Gast20180705 (8. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an alle die bereits "AC - Liberation HD" gespielt haben:
> Nach der fixen Installation (es geht doch nix über Retail ^^) hab ich ein Paar Minuten kurz reingeschnuppert, und in diesem kurzen Augenblick war ich etwas verwundert. Die Anfangsszenen mit Aveline als Kind sehen irgendwie seltsam aus, optisch total verfremdet. Alles rund um das kleine Girl wirkt so unscharf, Ränder von Objekten und NPC haben einen deutlich Grünstich. Sowas kenne ich von allen anderen ACs nicht.
> 
> Ist das ein gewolltes optisches Stilmittel oder ein technisches Phänomen? Wenn ersteres zutrifft, legt sich das schnell wieder? Davon bekommt man ja tränende Augen.



Also das fällt mir bei Ubisoftspielen schon seit AC3 und FC3 auf.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an alle die bereits "AC - Liberation HD" gespielt haben:
> Nach der fixen Installation (es geht doch nix über Retail ^^) hab ich ein Paar Minuten kurz reingeschnuppert, und in diesem kurzen Augenblick war ich etwas verwundert. Die Anfangsszenen mit Aveline als Kind sehen irgendwie seltsam aus, optisch total verfremdet. Alles rund um das kleine Girl wirkt so unscharf, Ränder von Objekten und NPC haben einen deutlich Grünstich. Sowas kenne ich von allen anderen ACs nicht.
> 
> Ist das ein gewolltes optisches Stilmittel oder ein technisches Phänomen? Wenn ersteres zutrifft, legt sich das schnell wieder? Davon bekommt man ja tränende Augen.



Grünstich kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen, aber die Sequenz als Kind ist eine Traumsequenz.
Glaube ein wenig Unschärfe ist dort beabsichtigt.
Kann mich nicht genau erinnern, ist schon ne weile her.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. September 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Grünstich kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen, aber die Sequenz als Kind ist eine Traumsequenz.
> Glaube ein wenig Unschärfe ist dort beabsichtigt.
> Kann mich nicht genau erinnern, ist schon ne weile her.


Aha. Sowas in der Art hatte ich angenommen. Danke für die beruhigende Antwort, Matze. [emoji5]


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. September 2015)

Zurzeit stecke ich in der 2. Staffel The Walking Dead Episode 2. Die Handlung muss sich wohl noch ein wenig mehr entwickeln, die ganzen Personen sind mir alle noch viel zu undurchsichtig. 
Was mir auch negativ auffällt (keine Ahnung ob das bei den ganzen anderen neueren Telltale-Spielen nun auch so gehandhabt wird), dass man gefühlt 80% des Spielverlaufs an die Hand genommen und nur noch durch die Episoden durchgezogen wird. Da gabs in Staffel 1 doch deutlich mehr ruhigere und etwas größere Areale zum Erkunden.


----------



## Chemenu (8. September 2015)

Musste gerade Cold Fear mit Alt+F4 "rage quitten". Wie mir dieses verdammte Drecksspiel auf den Sack geht... 
Mögen die für die Steuerung verantwortlichen Personen von Sackratten heimgesucht werden.


----------



## MichaelG (8. September 2015)

So nun bei Mafia 1 endlich die Glückspilz-Mission gelöst. Sobald man am Hafen ankommt gibt es 0 Zwischenspeicher aber unzählige Gegner. Aber endlich durch und Morello Nr. 1 ist Geschichte.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. September 2015)

Mad Max is fertich. Zumindest die Story. 
Nun werden noch Festungen fertig ausgebaut, letzte Upgrades gekauft und die vielen hundert kleinen Sammelstellen abgeklappert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (10. September 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mad Max is fertich. Zumindest die Story.
> Nun werden noch Festungen fertig ausgebaut, letzte Upgrades gekauft und die vielen hundert kleinen Sammelstellen abgeklappert.



Also bekommt man am Ende den Interceptor wieder zurück?


----------



## Rabowke (10. September 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Musste gerade Cold Fear mit Alt+F4 "rage quitten". Wie mir dieses verdammte Drecksspiel auf den Sack geht...
> Mögen die für die Steuerung verantwortlichen Personen von Sackratten heimgesucht werden.




HAHA! *mitfingerzeig*

Ging mir aber auch schon öfters so, nur halt bei anderen Spielen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (10. September 2015)

the last of us remastered
was soll ich sagen: von einigen hörte ich "unbedingt zocken, bestes spiel bisher, etc." also hab ich es mir (zusammen mit ps4, die ich mir jetzt doch, aufgrund dessen, dass mein laptop bei spielen wie the witcher3 und den dai-addons jetzt schon häufiger in die knie ging und diese nur schwer verdaut, zudem dank angebot und der möglichkeit, games vom arbeitsplatz (jugendhaus) über's wochenende mit nach hause zu nehmen) im bundle geholt. von der story und der präsentation ist's natürlich mega. grafisch gibt's bis auf die schon 2013 nicht mehr aktuellen wassereffekte auch nichts zu beanstanden... 
AAAAABER spielerisch ist es einfach unwahrscheinlich seicht. man läuft die erste stunde zu 90% einfach durch schlauchabschnitte und drückt die dreieck taste ab und zu um was aufzuheben, macht mal ein quicktime event und sieht sich 3-4 mal einem mmn immer stark gegliederten schussparcour gegenüber... bei mir gab es auch schon einige ki-aussetzer. bestes spiel?! von wegen! es macht aber durchaus spaß und die story ist sehr fesselnd. das spiel aber in den siebten himmel zu loben finde ich aber arg übertrieben. gerade leute, die die testerei als profession betreiben sollten eigentlich bei solchen sachen schon kritik äußern, da es sich um spielerische und dadurch objektive mängel handelt.

ach ja, 
 the order 1886 
war auch im bundle: das gehörte und gelesene (von user-reviews) bestätigte sich ziemlich schnell. spielerisch gibt's eigentlich dasselbe wie in uncharted. man läuft, läuft und läuft von zwischensequenz zu zwischensequenz, ballert ein bisschen, macht ein paar qte's und das war's zumindest für die erste stunde schon. wenn ich den leuten glauben schenken darf, ändert sich da auch nichts mehr... ich für meinen teil muss sagen, dass mich da die wiiU abseits vom pc viel mehr zufriedenstellt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. September 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> the last of us remastered
> AAAAABER spielerisch ist es einfach unwahrscheinlich seicht. man läuft die erste stunde zu 90% einfach durch schlauchabschnitte und drückt die dreieck taste ab und zu um was aufzuheben, macht mal ein quicktime event und sieht sich 3-4 mal einem mmn immer stark gegliederten schussparcour gegenüber...



Spiel das Spiel auf Grounded und versuch mit so wenig Munitionsverbrauch durchzukommen wie möglich, dann sprechen wir uns wieder.

Außerdem willst du das doch wohl nicht ernsthaft nach der ersten Stunde beurteilen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. September 2015)

Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker (PS3) - Nachdem ich Snake Eater in Vorbereitung auf MGS 5 noch einmal durchgespielt habe und dachte, Peace Walker kann auch nicht schaden, stelle ich fest, dass ausgerechnet für die kleinste Plattform (PSP) das bis dato scheinbar umfangreichste MGS veröffentlicht wurde, vom fünften Teil einmal abgesehen. Danach muss ich dann auch nochmal Ground Zeroes spielen, da man offenbar gerettete Charaktere via Savegame übernehmen kann. Danach kann ich dann mit The Phantom Pain beginnen und habe dann auch eigentlich alle Big-Boss-Games gespielt. Außer Portable Ops, aber das sollen eh nur halb zum offiziellen Canon gehören...


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. September 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also bekommt man am Ende den Interceptor wieder zurück?


Jap. auch Max' Lederjacke und seine doppelläufige Originalflinte.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. September 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spiel das Spiel auf Grounded und versuch mit so wenig Munitionsverbrauch durchzukommen wie möglich, dann sprechen wir uns wieder.
> 
> Außerdem willst du das doch wohl nicht ernsthaft nach der ersten Stunde beurteilen.



Ich fand das Spiel allerdings auch deutlich überbewertet, 2013 schrieb ich zum Original folgendes:


Ich bin beim zweiten Durchlauf. Der ist logischerweise leichter als der erste, da man ja die Verbesserungen alle behalten darf. Die Story des Spiels war ganz ok, gewinnt aber auch keine Blumentöpfe für Originalität. Der einzige Moment im Spiel, der mich so richtig mitgerissen hat, war der Anfang, wo Joels Tochter stirbt - auch wenn das praktisch so schnell passiert, dass man sie kaum kennenlernen konnte.
Ellie find ich recht unsympathisch. "Fuck" scheint ihr Lieblingswort zu sein, sie metzelt später im Spiel locker 30 Typen/Infizierte im Alleingang nieder (ihr Messer kann nicht mal brechen, hab damit vier Typen in einer Reihe gekillt und nicht mal nen Kratzer abbekommen) - der Wandel vom ängstlichen, kleinen Ding, welches von Joel beschützt werden muss, hin zur Junior-Kampfamazone ist ja noch unglaubwürdiger als im neuen Tomb Raider Reboot. Noch dazu wird sie von einer 30jährigen synchronisiert, was einfach nicht passt. In der deutschen Fassung ist das etwas besser, aber dort ist generell die Vertonung schlechter.

Die Linearität ist besonders am Anfang nervig. Nix gegen verbarrikadierte Strassen (das wäre wohl auch so), aber die Schläuche sind teilweise schon extrem geradlinig. Später, wenn die zwei schwarzen Henry und Sam ins Spiel kommen, wird die Welt dann etwas offener, und man kann auch mal ein paar Häuser nach Zeugs durchkämmen. Nur, wieso überleb ich dabei nie ne Überraschung? Ein Infizierter, der in der Zimmerecke steht und uns Hinterrücks angreift oder ähnliches? Man sammelt im Grunde immer Zeugs, macht dann ne Gegnerwelle platt (egal ob menschlich oder infiziert) und wiederholt das ganze.

Und dann dieser Mangel an Kopfarbeit. Man bewegt sich z.b. durch die überflutete U-Bahn, Ellie kann nicht schwimmen, und man muss einen Weg finden, wie sie auf die andere Seite kommt. Oh, wie praktisch, direkt dort wo man es braucht, schwimmt eine Holzplanke im Wasser. Also Ellie draufgepackt und rübergeschoben. Wie kommen wir aber jetzt da hoch? Sich an dem nur 40cm hohen Rand hinaufziehen kann Joel unverständlicherweise nicht. Aber da, nur einen Meter neben Ellie liegt ja schon praktischerweise die Leiter parat, die sie zu uns ins Wasser schiebt. 
Sorry, aber dieses Spieldesign ist zum weglaufen schlecht und sogar Schimpansen bekämen das hin. Generell liegen Planken und Leitern leider immer genau da, wo man sie braucht. Wieso lässt man den Spieler nicht intensiver danach suchen, oder lässt ihn selber eine Kletterhilfe konstruieren, wenn es schon eine Bastelbank gibt?
Apropos basteln, das ständige Zusammenbauen von Molotovs, Medikits und co nervt nach einer gewissen Zeit. Irgendwann zerbechen auch Messer kaum noch, durch diverse Upgrades wird Joel schnell recht mächtig, und der anfängliche Schrecken, den Clicker und co auslösen, weicht schnell gelangweiltem Wegpusten und Quicktimetaste zur Abwehr drücken.
Zudem scheinen Joel und Ellie auch immer genau zu wissen, wann sie jetzt schleichen müssen oder wann sie laut reden dürfen. Irgendwann hab ich Ellie als laufenden Gefahrenmeter benutzt - wenn sie pfeift und normal herumgeht, können keine Feinde in der Nähe sein. Zudem ignoreren Gegner sie ganz gern mal, was ja schon öfters von vielen hier kritisiert wurde.
Aber es ist ja nicht alles *NUR* schlecht:
Die Atmosphäre im Spiel ist klasse, der Sound mehr als gelungen. Wenn Ellie z.b. mit uns redet und wir uns entfernen, hört man ihre Stimme leicht hallend und dumpf, je mehr man sich entfernt - das ist spitze, und dabei benutze ich nicht mal ein Surroundsystem. Auch die sporadisch eingestreuten Musikhäppchen sind toll, erinnern mich ab und zu an 28 Days Later. Sie sind unauffällig, und doch beeinflussen sie die Stimmung geschickt.
Auch haben mir die kleinen Wortgefechte (besonders zu beginn) zwischen Joel und Ellie gefallen. Das Schiessen mit den Waffen fühlt sich gut an, stärkere haben wirklich auch ein heftigeres Feedback beim Feuern, so wie man sich das wünscht. Den Bogen fand ich besonders gelungen.

Alles in allem lebt das Spiel von seiner dichten Atmosphäre, der filmgleichen Handlung, die aber leider durch viele Levelschläuche erkauft wird. Das Schleichsystem wirkt öfters unausgereift, mal wird man duckend im dunklen entdeckt, ein anderes mal sieht man mich nicht mal, als man neben mir steht. Das Erkunden der Spielwelt wird durch Ausrüstung belohnt, hält aber leider nur wenig Überraschungen bereit, die Sammelobjekte (z.b. Fireflymarken) sind wieder mal nutzlos aber wiedermal vorhanden. Mir gefiel das Spiel ab der Hälfte zum Ende hin immer besser, auch wenn ich Ellie nicht besonders mag - zu altklug, zu ordinär. Da mochte ich den brummigen Joel als Figur schon eher. Alles in allem Ist das Spiel aber auf jeden Fall einen Kauf wert. Ein Spiel des Jahres ist es für mich aber auch nicht, da waren zuviel andere Titel stärker. Würde ich Wertungen von 1-10 geben, wie ich das bei Filmen tue, wäre das hier eine gute 
*7|10*


----------



## Spassbremse (10. September 2015)

*Tales from the Borderlands*

Mein Gott, was für ein Feuerwerk an Gags und großartigem Humor. Ich habe so häufig lachen müssen, wie schon seit Jahren nicht mehr - ja, mir kamen stellenweise wirklich die Lachtränen, ohne jegliche Übertreibung. 

Gameplaytechnisch, wie bei TellTale üblich, wenig bis überhaupt nicht herausfordernd, Story und Atmosphäre - wer das Borderlands-Unisversum mag wird begeistert sein! - sind absolut herausragend. 
Ich wurde schon lange nicht mehr so gut unterhalten! 

*10/10


*


----------



## Chemenu (10. September 2015)

Ich hab endlich Cold Fear beendet. OMG.... der Endboss.  

Kaum zu glauben dass es noch zwei höhere Schwierigkeitsgrade gibt. Ich weiß nicht wer sich sowas antut...
Der normale Schwierigkeitsgrad macht das Spiel aufgrund der unmöglichen Steuerung schon min. drei Stufen härter als "masochistisch schwer". ^^

Der Dreck wird jetzt sofort deinstalliert und dann wird als nächstes Mad Max ausprobiert.


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. September 2015)

@Spassbremse
Wie viele Episoden hast du gespielt, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Spassbremse (11. September 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> @Spassbremse
> Wie viele Episoden hast du gespielt, wenn ich fragen darf?



Alle, die bislang erschienen sind, wieso?


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. September 2015)

Ich fand, dass Episode 2+3 ein bisschen geschwächelt haben. Teil 4 war dann wieder extrem lustig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. September 2015)

Ich fand Episode 4 eigentlich deutlich düsterer als die vorherigen.
Der Luftpistolen-Fight mit Rhysquez war grandios funny, aber sonst war die Episode doch eher ernster.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. September 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich fand, dass Episode 2+3 ein bisschen geschwächelt haben. Teil 4 war dann wieder extrem lustig.



Im Vergleich zu Episode 4 (die ein wahres Gagfeuerwerk zündet), sind 2+3 wohl nicht ganz so lustig, stimmt. Mir geht es aber mehr um die Gesamtbetrachtung; wie gesagt, ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal bei einem Spiel dermaßen oft lachen musste. 

EDIT: 

@Matthias:

Ich weiß schon, was Du meinst, aber insgesamt war's doch trotzdem zum "Schießen", selbst der "Tränendrüsen"-Moment wurde ja mit der "Dr. Strangelove"-Anspielung teilentschärft (fand ich). 

Btw., sind euch eigentlich die zahlreichen Anspielungen aufgefallen - ich sage nur "Come with me, if you want to *leave*!"   (Loaderbot rocks!)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2015)

Da MGS5 momentan das Forum die News bzw. das dominiert und ich wieder an die guten, älteren Teile zurückdenken muss, hab ich mich mal bei Amazon etwas umgesehen und stieß dabei auf die "MGS Legacy Collection"...

Oha, für DIESE Collection könnte ich glatt mit meinem eigenen Schwur brechen und mit der Anschaffung einer PS3 liebäugeln (wenn diese mal für nen Hunni zu haben sein sollte). ^^

Laut dem Inhalt soll sogar das erste MGS drin sein.

ABER:
Ist es "nur" eine 1:1-Emulation inklusive der schrecklichen wie langsamen PS1-Krümmeloptik? Kann da mir einer was dazu sagen?
Traue der Bezeichnung "HD EDITION" nicht...


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Laut dem Inhalt soll sogar das erste MGS drin sein.
> 
> ABER:
> Ist es "nur" eine 1:1-Emulation inklusive der schrecklichen wie langsamen PS1-Krümmeloptik? Kann da mir einer was dazu sagen?



Ja, ist es leider. Der erste Teil liegt nur in einer download-Version vor, und ist 1:1 inkl. Augenkrebs.

Sagt zumindest Oliver in seiner ausführlichen Amazon-Rezension.

Amazon.de: Olivers Rezension von Metal Gear Solid - The Legacy Collection 1...


----------



## golani79 (11. September 2015)

Metal Gear Solid 1 wurde grafisch nicht überarbeitet soviel ich weiß und liegt glaub ich nur als Bonus bei (PSN Code) - das HD bezieht sich eigentlich auf die anderen Teile.
Die sehen auch super aus - hab allerdings "nur" die normale HD Collection für die 360.

Lohnt sich aber trotzdem meiner Meinung nach - habs mir ausm PSN Store geholt und ne PS3 hab ich für 30€ gebraucht gekauft 

Ja, MGS1 sieht nicht so toll aus, lohnt sich aber allein schon spielerisch meiner Meinung nach - muss man halt mal ein bissl über seinen "grafisch fokussierten Schatten" springen.
Wenn man erstmal angefangen hat, will man gar nicht mehr aufhören mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2015)

kann man die pc-version von mgs 1 vielleicht irgendwie auf'mods'en?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2015)

Hatte es schon befürchtet. So ein Mist auch, hätten dem Teil wenigstens eine 3D-Beschleunigung gemäß der PC-Version geben können. Dann wären die Texturen immerhin glatter und es wären mehr Frames drin.

Schätze ich muss weiter an meinem PC-Original rumdoktern, notfalls mit No-CD-Patches o.ä. experimentieren.

Aber diese Collection behalt ich mal im Auge, für diese - und auch *nur* diese - könnte ich mir den Kauf einer PS3 Super Slim gut vorstellen. Der Preis ist für dieses Gesamtpaket fast schon geschenkt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kann man die pc-version von mgs 1 vielleicht irgendwie auf'mods'en?


Muss man gar nicht, mir würde es schon reichen wenn es überhaupt wieder zum Laufen gebracht werden kann. Mit Windows jünger als XP verträgt es sich leider überhaupt nicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. September 2015)

Oder du kaufst dir nen Gamecube für unter 30 Tacken und zusätzlich _Twin Snakes_. Tolles MGS 1 Remake  alternativ kann ich dir auch meinen samt spiel ausleihen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Oder du kaufst dir nen Gamecube für unter 30 Tacken und zusätzlich _Twin Snakes_. Tolles MGS 1 Remake  alternativ kann ich dir auch meinen samt spiel ausleihen.


No go. Für ein einziges Spiel diesen hässlichen Würfel anschaffen welcher es ganz allein schafft einen Raum dekorativ total zu verunstalten? 
Dann doch lieber die Playsi. 
Aber irgendwie bescheuert dass das Remake immer noch nur Gamecube-exklusiv ist. Konami könnte sich mal bemühen und da was bewegen, mit den Resis ging das doch auch.

Ausleihen ist eine nett gemeinte Option, aber würdest du dein Spielzeug allen Ernstes einem dir völlig fremden Forenuser (ungeachtet der vielen Jahre die man sich hier "kennt") überlassen? Soviel Vertrauen wie du hätte ich gerne...


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2015)

sauboy schrieb:
			
		

> Für ein einziges Spiel diesen hässlichen Würfel anschaffen welcher es  ganz allein schafft einen Raum dekorativ total zu verunstalten?




dann halt 'ne wii...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann halt 'ne wii...


Deinen wenig konstruktiven Vorschlag hab ich schon vorausgeahnt. [emoji12]
Aber auch hierauf ein klares, von Nyota Uhura zitiertes "Thanks, but no thanks!". ^^


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Deinen wenig konstruktiven Vorschlag hab ich schon vorausgeahnt. [emoji12]



warum ist der wenig konstruktiv?
die bist gegen den cube, weil er dir zu hässlich ist.
also schlag ich dir eine alternative vor, die völlig anders aussieht.
das ist sogar äußerst konstruktiv!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warum ist der wenig konstruktiv?
> die bist gegen den cube, weil er dir zu hässlich ist.
> also schlag ich dir eine alternative vor, die völlig anders aussieht.
> das ist sogar äußerst konstruktiv!


Der Nutzfaktor ist ebenso verschwindend gering wie beim Cube. Ich schrob (herrliches Wort ^^) ja nicht umsonst dass ich mir keine Konsole nur wegen eines *einzigen* Titels anschaffen würde, ohne jetzt weiter auf die Hässlichkeit dieses Nintendo-Plastikwürfels rumzureiten. Das sieht bei der OS3 angesichts dieser üppigen MGS-Collection wieder anders aus. DA lohnt es sich eher. [emoji6]
Wenn die Wii sowas hätte... Naja, worüber reden was nicht ist... ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (11. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn die Wii sowas hätte... Naja, worüber reden was nicht ist... ^^



Ich weiß nicht worauf du mit deinem Post hinaus willst, aber die Wii nimmt so weit ich weiß Gamecube Spiele an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht worauf du mit deinem Post hinaus willst, aber die Wii nimmt so weit ich weiß Gamecube Spiele an.


Ich sprach von dem Vorhandensein besagter Legacy Collection für die Wii, welche es nunmal nicht gibt. Steht doch zwei Sätze davor, woraus man das deutlich hätte ableiten können.
Herrje, war das jetzt so schwer zu verstehen?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2015)

Nach den ersten 2 Stunden macht *Liberation HD* keinen so schlechten Eindruck. Gut, die Präsentation ist nicht die Chicste (was gerade an den Charakter-Gesichtern und meist sehr distanzierten Kameraperspektiven gut zu erkennen ist), es wimmeln bei weitem nicht so viele NPCs durch Louisiana, die Story macht mangels aufwendiger Zwischensequenzen sehr harte Sprünge, und die Aufträge sind bisher weder sonderlich lang noch schwer... Aber wenn man bedenkt dass hier ein reines Handheld-AC aufgemotzt wurde, dann kann man mit diesen kleinen Qualitätsabstrichen noch gut leben.
Und eines muss man der kleinen Schwester von Altair, Ezio und Co. zugute kommen lassen: Es fühlt sich wieder nach "echtem" AC an, mehr als es bei *Black Flag* der Fall war.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2015)

*valkyria chronicles*:
ja, es ist bisweilen ein klein wenig kitischig und böse zungen würden es vielleicht als "xcom für arme" bezeichnen.
ändert nix daran, dass es mir sehr viel spaß macht. hab schon 10 missionen gespielt. 
außerdem find ich den grafikstil einfach toll. gefällt sicher nicht jedem, aber es ist wenigstens mal was eigenständiges. 

koimscherweise scheinen die achievements nicht zu funktionieren. gibt aber schlimmeres. 

ach ja:
dank konsolen-herkunft lässt es sich problemlos mit dem pad spielen.
nur die steuerung des panzers ist eine ziemliche katastrophe (mit m+t allerdings auch). 
was hat sich sega denn dabei gedacht?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> koimscherweise scheinen die achievements nicht zu funktionieren. gibt aber schlimmeres.


Kein seltenes Phänomen, ich müsste bei 2-3 Games eigentlich auch einige Errungenschaften haben. Was da genau rumzickt weiss nur der liebe Steam-Gott. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2015)

Junior hat wieder ein Spiel entdeckt für das er sich total begeistern kann... Also wenn er Herrn Papa dabei zusieht:* Grow Home*. 

Eine unglaublich einfache und doch so spaßreiche Idee: Als Forschungsroboter B.U.D. eine riesige Rankenpflanze in die Höhe wachsen lassen, Kristalle einsammeln, eine Teleport-Punkt nach dem anderen ausfinden machen und aktivieren... Aber hauptsächlich freihändig rumklettern und wie Sly Stallone den Cliffhanger machen. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2015)

So Mafia 1 ist durch. Bis auf ein paar Trigger-Aussetzer (in der Flughafen-Mission reagierte Frank nach dem Aufräumen der Gegner nicht und in der Mission wo man die Zigarettenladungen klauen sollte stieg Paulie nicht aus dem Lkw) hat das Spiel soweit funktioniert. Überarbeitet mit einer komfortableren Steuerung und verbesserter KI wäre ein Remake der Hammer.  So nun überleg ich gerade ob ich Mad Max anfange....

So Mad Max ist einfach der Hammer. Läuft bei mir mit vollen Details auf 1960 x 1080er Auflösung. Die Grafik ist einfach Hammerhart. Wenn JC3 so ähnlich aussieht und wenigstens etwas mehr Story bietet als Teil 2 hole ich mir JC3 vielleicht doch noch. Genial fand ich wie man sich die Karosserie heraussuchen durfte.  

Was mich aber mal interessieren würde: In der 1. Mission (die wo man das Kabel einsammeln soll) gibt's doch auf dem Suchgebiet 1 3 x Schrott zu finden. Darunter 1 x auf dem im Sand stehenden großen Container oben drauf. Wie kommt man eigentlich da hoch ? Springen vom anderen höher stehenden Container klappt irgendwie nicht. Da fehlen immer wenige cm. Oder brauch ich eine bessere/andere Ausrüstung dafür ?

2. Wie funktioniert die Benutzung des Messers ? Außer mit Enter beim Finishing Move ? Oder kann ich das Messer nur dafür benutzen ?


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was mich aber mal interessieren würde: In der 1. Mission (die wo man das Kabel einsammeln soll) gibt's doch auf dem Suchgebiet 1 3 x Schrott zu finden. Darunter 1 x auf dem im Sand stehenden großen Container oben drauf. Wie kommt man eigentlich da hoch ? Springen vom anderen höher stehenden Container klappt irgendwie nicht. Da fehlen immer wenige cm. Oder brauch ich eine bessere/andere Ausrüstung dafür ?



Halte Ausschau nach gelbenr Farbe und einer Kombination aus Auto-Stoßstange und Eisenkette an der Seite des Containers. Da kann Max mit der Aktionstaste hochklettern.



> 2. Wie funktioniert die Benutzung des Messers ? Außer mit Enter beim Finishing Move ? Oder kann ich das Messer nur dafür benutzen ?



Geht nur im Kampf als Finisher.


----------



## Alisis1990 (13. September 2015)

Unreal 2015 die Pre-Alpha:

Einfach Herrlich, ein shooter der alten Schule. Gnadenlos schnell und sobald die fps mal unter 60 fallen hat man keine Chance mehr.
In einer Zeit in der der Realismus und die gemächlichkeit a'la Battlefield 4 das Maß aller Dinge für einen Großteil der Spieler ist, mal eine gute Abwechslung.

Aug jedenfall ein neues stammspiel für die nächste LAN  
Ja sowas machen wir hier noch 

Mit riesiger Vorfreude auf das neue Doom wartend 
Basti


----------



## MichaelG (13. September 2015)

? Das Ur-Unreal 1 war eigentlich ruhig und beklemmend. Wünschte mir daß es ein Unreal 3 in dem Stil gäbe. Und es war kein MP. Für den MP gibts UT. Unreal sollte SP sein.


----------



## Alisis1990 (13. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ? Das Ur-Unreal 1 war eigentlich ruhig und beklemmend. Wünschte mir daß es ein Unreal 3 in dem Stil gäbe. Und es war kein MP. Für den M P gibts UT. Unreal sollte SP sein.


Ich habe auch nicht mit Unreal 1 angefangen. Als das Spiel raus kam War ich 8 oder 9  und der einzige pc im Haus War ein uralter 133mHz Pentium .. ka was da noch drin war. Ut 2003 war einer der ersten shooter die ich tatsächlich gespielt habe.

Habe es zwar mal nachgeholt aber meine alte Schule waren halt Ut 2003 und quake 4. ^.^


----------



## MichaelG (13. September 2015)

Daher haue bitte nicht U und UT in einen Topf.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kein seltenes Phänomen, ich müsste bei 2-3 Games eigentlich auch einige Errungenschaften haben. Was da genau rumzickt weiss nur der liebe Steam-Gott. ^^



Betrifft ja nicht nur Steam. Ich habe hier seit Ewigkeiten ein angefangenes AC II. Da gibt es scheinbar keinen Speicherpunkt nach dem "Bruderduell"  ( Rennen zum Dach der Kirche). Hatte danach einge Checkpoints und Synchronisationen...aber Uplay UND das Spiel setzen mich immer wieder zurück zum "Bruderduell"
Ich habe es mittlerrweile leider aufgegeben


----------



## Alisis1990 (13. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daher haue bitte nicht U und UT in einen Topf.



Oha ja du hast vollkommen recht! habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen und das Neue sich Unreal Tournament. 
War mich fast sicher das der Epic Games Launcher es nur Unreal nennt. 

Mein Fehler.


----------



## MichaelG (13. September 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Betrifft ja nicht nur Steam. Ich habe hier seit Ewigkeiten ein angefangenes AC II. Da gibt es scheinbar keinen Speicherpunkt nach dem "Bruderduell"  ( Rennen zum Dach der Kirche). Hatte danach einge Checkpoints und Synchronisationen...aber Uplay UND das Spiel setzen mich immer wieder zurück zum "Bruderduell"
> Ich habe es mittlerrweile leider aufgegeben



Da hab ich 0 Probleme. Das Bruderduell ist eigentlich simpel. Oder hast Du den "falschen" Weg gewählt ? Könnte sein, daß wenn Du nicht ungefähr der gedachten Linie zum Turm folgst sondern einem eigenen Weg daß das Game da "herumzickt". Denn an der Stelle gabs eigentlich keinerlei Aussetzer bei mir. Bei AC 2 überhaupt nirgendwo. Bei mir fing es mit Bugs erst ab AC III an.


----------



## MichaelG (13. September 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Halte Ausschau nach gelbenr Farbe und einer Kombination aus Auto-Stoßstange und Eisenkette an der Seite des Containers. Da kann Max mit der Aktionstaste hochklettern.
> 
> 
> 
> Geht nur im Kampf als Finisher.



Nochmal thx. Genau an der Autostoßstange und Kette hat es beim ersten Versuch irgendwie nicht geklappt (kurzer Aussetzer ?) Heute beim Start des Games nochmal dahin und tadaa der Schrott ist meins.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da hab ich 0 Probleme. Das Bruderduell ist eigentlich simpel. Oder hast Du den "falschen" Weg gewählt ?



Nein, ich habe das Bruderduell bereits gewonnen und weitergespielt...trotzdem legt das Spiel keine Speichepunkte mehr an, und schickt mich immer wieder ins Bruderduell . Auch bei einem Neustart des Spiels. 

Ist on/ offline der selbe Mist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nochmal thx. Genau an der Autostoßstange und Kette hat es beim ersten Versuch irgendwie nicht geklappt (kurzer Aussetzer ?) Heute beim Start des Games nochmal dahin und tadaa der Schrott ist meins.


Das Spiel hat etliche Bugs. Soundaussetzer, feststecken zwischen Objekten (der gute Mann kann ja leider aus ner ecke nicht einfach rausspringen) bis hin zu einem Story-Bug, der mich nach 20 Stunden zu einem Neustart zwang.


----------



## MichaelG (13. September 2015)

Wirklich kurios. Eigentlich geht ja nach dem Bruderduell das Intro mit dem Schriftzug los. Oder hast Du eine verbuggte Installation/defekte Dateien ? Laß das mal durch Uplay checken. Was ich festgestellt habe, daß wenn ich das Game downloade statt von Disc zu installieren Uplay herumzickt von wegen "defekter Dateien". Bei Steam hingegen kann ich auch Retails downloaden wenn mir danach ist.


----------



## MichaelG (13. September 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat etliche Bugs. Soundaussetzer, feststecken zwischen Objekten (der gute Mann kann ja leider aus ner ecke nicht einfach rausspringen) bis hin zu einem Story-Bug, der mich nach 20 Stunden zu einem Neustart zwang.



Mach mir keine Angst. Bin gerade mit der 1. Festung durch und hab freigeschalten, daß ich mir selbst eine Brechstange etc. pp herstellen kann. Hab auch gerade den Turboboost installiert und meine ersten Fähigkeiten erweitert durch den Ödlandbewohner. Momentan macht Mad Max richtiggehend Spaß und die Grafik ist richtiggehend gut. Die Lichteffekte sind wow. Auch der Sandsturm ist gut gemacht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mach mir keine Angst.


Hatte ich nicht unbedingt vor^^ Die Bugs beziehen sich vor allem auf die Ankunft bei Pink Eyes Festung. Du solltest also erstmal der Story recht schnell folgen, bis du die Festung erfolgreich "aktiviert" hast. Danach gibts wohl keine Probleme mehr. Ich hab halt zuvor schon jede Menge Nebenkrams gemacht, eigentlich ist man nach 2 Stunden Spielzeit schon dort, wenn man zügig ist.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wirklich kurios. Eigentlich geht ja nach dem Bruderduell das Intro mit dem Schriftzug los. Oder hast Du eine verbuggte Installation/defekte Dateien ? Laß das mal durch Uplay checken. Was ich festgestellt habe, daß wenn ich das Game downloade statt von Disc zu installieren Uplay herumzickt von wegen "defekter Dateien". Bei Steam hingegen kann ich auch Retails downloaden wenn mir danach ist.



Ich habe das Problem umschifft, indem ich einfach bis zur nächsten Sequenz gespielt habe. Dort wird dann wieder ein Speicherpunkt angelegt.


----------



## Shorty484 (14. September 2015)

Ich werde heute mit *AC Dead Kings *anfangen. Mal sehen ob der DLC so gut ist, wie alle sagen. Außerdem werde ich wohl mein *Diablo III* mal wieder raus kramen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. September 2015)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ich werde heute mit *AC Dead Kings *anfangen. Mal sehen ob der DLC so gut ist, wie alle sagen.



Wer sagt denn sowas? ^^
Ich fand ihn nur solide.

OnTopic:
Gestern nach langer Pause endlich wieder *Rocket League* gespielt. Wir lagen beim 2v2 schon 1:5 zurück, dann haben wir das Spiel noch mal auf 6:5 gedreht. Am Ende 7:6 gewonnen. Ein Spiel für die Gesichtsbücher!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ein Spiel für die *Gesichtsbücher*!


Für was?! ^^


----------



## Exar-K (14. September 2015)

Vermutlich hat er es auf Facebook geteilt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. September 2015)

hahahaha


----------



## Loosa (14. September 2015)

Am Wochenende hab ich Cosmonautica entdeckt. Genau meine Art von Weltraumhandelsspiel mit gutem Humor. Und von einem kleinen, deutschen Studio. 

Komisch, dass ich hier dazu noch gar nichts gesehen hatte, aber es gab ja letztes Jahr auch nur einen Artikel zur Pre-Alpha.
Seit 31. Juli kam es aus Early Access raus, wenn auch anscheinend recht verbuggt. Am 11.09. kam aber ein großes Update. Könnte trotzdem noch mehr Inhalte vertragen.
Außerdem ist es auch für mobile erhältlich, da spiele ich das. Auch wenn die Grafik da nicht ganz so gut ist (im Menü Scanlines ausschalten hilft) und es immer mal wieder abstürzt.

Habe am Wochenende endlose Stunden am iPad gezockt und schon mein drittes Schiff gekauft. Aber so langsam wird es etwas unübersichtlich und ich habe nichts mehr zu forschen außer neuen Sternensystemen... was es noch unübersichtlicher macht. Naja.

Ein Unikat ist es alleine schon deshalb, weil es bei iOS im Menü die "Spiel beenden" Funktion hat. Und... sie funktioniert; man landet auf dem Homescreen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. September 2015)

Hab die 2. Staffel Walking Dead nun abgeschlossen, auch wenn die Geschichte erst mit der 3. Episode richtig Fahrt aufnimmt (die eigentlich genug Material hätte liefern können, ein wenig mehr in einer weiteren Episode damit auszuholen), wurde ich bestens unterhalten. Jetzt trauere ich nur noch um das Ende, wo mal wieder alles aus dem Ruder lief


----------



## Gast20180705 (14. September 2015)

Far Cry 3 + Ziggys Mod 3.21 "Hardcore"

Naja:
+viele Wallhack Elemente entfernt
+Gegner tragen nicht mehr ihre Roten oder Gelben Bitte-hierhin-Schießen-Danke Klamotten
+Waffen und Skilltrees zu Beginn freigeschaltet, müssen trotzdem bezahlt werden
+alle Waffenaddons aus dem MP freigegeben
+Türme müssen nicht mehr erklettert werden
+zweite Insel zu Beginn frei
+Minimap auf Kompass reduziert, große Karte komplett aufgedeckt, aber man muss die einzelnen Gegenden erforschen

+/- Anfangstutorial wird Übersprungen, aber man muss sich dann trotzdem das dämliche Gelaber von Dennis anhören, Cutscenes leider nicht skipbar

-Gegner immernoch saudämlich
-"Schwierigkeit" wird durch größere Gegnerwellen erhöht, die aber immernoch dämlich agieren
-viele CTDs , dafür das nur ein paar Sachen freigegebn wurden bzw. paar Texturen ausgetauscht wurden
-Crafting "kompliziert"/"anspruchsvoller" gestaltet d.h. man braucht für die ersten Ausbaustufen sehr viel Tapirleder. Tapire zu finden ist schwieriger, da man nur eine Marker hat wo man Tiere finden kann, welche das sind muss man vor Ort rausfinden. Nach ein paar abgeklapperten Markern habe ich versucht logisch ranzugehen und Tapire, da sie Wasser lieben, in der Nähe von Wassläufen zu suchen ... als hätte der Modder soweit bzw. logisch gedacht -.-
- Panther die gespickt mit 5 Pfeilen weiterhin munter umherrennen und einen mit OHK auschalten - gibt den goldenen Balancedaumen
-die Medusamission musste ich dreimal wiederholen, da ein Bug die Mission zurückgesetzt hat, wenn man mittels Schnellreise irgendwohin wollte

Far Cry 3 hatte ich bereits 2 mal durchgespielt, aber jetzt aufgehört als man das erste mal zu Citra musste. Muss bei der ganzen Angelegenheit immer stärker der 4Players Bewertung zustimmen.


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2015)

Ich hab es endlich mal geschaft wieder in ein RPG zu kommen, diesesmal KoTOR 2, auch wenn ich weiß wie es aus geht in anbetracht dessen das ich Revan gelesen habe, aber naja


----------



## linktheminstrel (18. September 2015)

so, bin gerade mit the last of us durch:
es ist in der tat so, dass das spiel erst nach ca 1 1/2-2 stunden wirklich fahrt aufnimmt, dann teils sogar verdammt viel spaß macht und mit einer sehr guten story auftrumpft. v.a. die zwei hauptcharaktere aben es mir angetan. beide haben eine sehr überzeugende, menschliche seite, mitsamt ecken und kanten.
spielerisch gibt es zwaar nichts, was man nicht aus anderen spielen schon kennt (dodge&shoot, schwimm-passagen, qte's, sneak-passagen, etc.) alles fügt sich aber recht gut zu einem gesamtwerk zusammen. auch, dass sich die welt ab und an mal vom schlauchlevel verabschiedet und das eine oder andere optionale erkunden ermöglicht wird, freut das spielerherz, zumal das mit sammelitems, upgrades oder der einen oder anderen lustigen konversation belohnt wird. alles in allem bietet tlou ein sehr gutes gesamtpaket. sehr gut? ja! das spiel ist weder überragend, noch ein meilenstein und schon gar nicht originell. wie gesagt werden spielelemente aus anderen serien zusammengeknüpft. neue elemente sucht man vergeblich. abseits von der tollen optik und der qualität der story gibt es nichts, was tlou besonders macht. ein "bestes spielerlebnis ever" titel sieht bei mir anders aus. man nehme mal ocarina of time, dessen spielmechaniken immer noch bei aktuellen titeln kopiert werden und das in so vielen bereichen neue maßstäbe gesetzt hat. das macht tlou schlicht nicht, obwohl es sicher im setting möglich wäre, gewisse themen aufzugreifen und spielerisch umzusetzen.
aber nun mal zu den objektiven kritikpunkten:
neben dem spielerisch sehr seichtem start bemängle ich v.a. die ki der menschlichen gegner. die verhalten sich dermaßen von hohl und fehlerhaft, dass die infizierten im spiel wie potenzielle akademiker wirken. was die sinnlos umherspringen (oft um die eigene achse wie ein hund, der seinen schwanz jagt), in der schussbahn stehenbleiben und sich übertölpeln lassen, ist ein graus. die mutanten/zombies verhalten sich viel authentischer und die kämpfe gegen diese sind deutlich fordernder als gegen ausgebildete soldaten... kleinere kritikpunkte sind die schwankende laufgeschwindigkeit von joel (trotz bester gesundheit) und die vorwiegende linearität.
persönlich hätte ich es auch gerne gesehen, dass man nicht zwangsweise töten muss. es gibt ja gegner, die um ihr leben betteln, wieso kann man dann diese nicht als pfand für das weiterkommen verwenden. auch npc's mit unterschiedlichen verhaltensmustern, wie sie in i'm alive (geheimtip!!!!!!) vorkommen, hätten das post-apokalypse-spielerlebnis absolut bereichert.

was bleibt ist ein sehr gutes spiel, das v.a. von der starken story mit fantastischen charakteren lebt, aber in sachen innovation keinen blumentopf gewinnt. weiterempfehlen kann ich es auf jedem fall, aber den hype vom meilenstein und "bestes spiel bisher", ja nicht mal wirklich den des goty 2013 kann ich wirklich nachvollziehen.
"wertung" meinerseits wäre  bei 8/10 punkten


----------



## Alisis1990 (18. September 2015)

Mariokart7 auf dem New 3DS.
Genau das was ich für zwischendurch mal brauche. 
Kopf aus Spiel an und ne halbe Stunde Spaß haben.

Genau das will es, genau das schafft es.


----------



## djphilzen (19. September 2015)

Ich spiele zurzeit *Risen * und zwischendurch ein paar Runden *Hearthstone*.
*Risen *gefällt mir richtig gut, obwohl ich gar nicht so der RPG-Spieler bin. Das Spiel gibt dir viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten, deinen Charakter weiterzuentwickeln. Gold und Erfahrung ist zu Beginn recht schwierig zu erlangen, sodass man sich über jede abgeschlossene Quest freut. Zurzeit fesselt mich das Spiel wirklich, mal schauen ob es so weitergeht.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. September 2015)

djphilzen schrieb:


> Ich spiele zurzeit *Risen *(hat mir mein Bruder empfohlen) und zwischendurch ein paar Runden *Hearthstone*.
> *Risen *gefällt mir echt richtig gut, obwohl ich gar nicht so der RPG-Spieler bin. Das Spiel gibt dir echt viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten, deinen Charakter weiterzuentwickeln. Gold und Erfahrung ist zu Beginn auch echt schwierig zu erlangen, sodass man sich über jede abgeschlossene Quest freut. Zurzeit fesselt mich das Spiel wirklich, mal schauen ob es so weitergeht.



Risen war schon toll, der erste war leider noch der beste Teil der Reihe, aber Teil 3 ist beinahe genauso gut. Nur das Balancing ist da ein bisschen zu idiotensicher (Begleiter zu stark). Vielleicht sollte ich Teil 1 ja auch mal wieder spielen ... irgendwann ... wenn ich Zeit haben ... in vielen vielen Jahren oder so.


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2015)

Ich sollte mal wieder Skyrim installieren 

Holy shit, the modders just took Skyrim to an all time new high. - 9GAG


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. September 2015)

Warum müssen die in jeder Mod aus den Frauen irgendwelche Porno-Fantasien machen?


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. September 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Warum müssen die in jeder Mod aus den Frauen irgendwelche Porno-Fantasien machen?



kapier ich nicht...


----------



## MichaelG (20. September 2015)

Aktuell Mad Max. Leider scheint das Game buggy zu sein. Bin bei 16%. Sobald ich den 2. Konvoi angreifen will (egal welchen) hängt sich der PC bei der Fahrt auf der Konvoistrecke reproduzierbar auf. Gehe ich dann mit Alt+Tab auf den Desktop ist im Hintergrund statt des Desktops ein Screenshot von einer Spielesituation vor 30 Minuten oder 1 h. WTF???

Mach ich was anderes gibt es 0 Probleme. Ist das Problem bekannt?


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. September 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> *Tales from the Borderlands*
> 
> Mein Gott, was für ein Feuerwerk an Gags und großartigem Humor. Ich habe so häufig lachen müssen, wie schon seit Jahren nicht mehr - ja, mir kamen stellenweise wirklich die Lachtränen, ohne jegliche Übertreibung.
> 
> ...




hast du episode 4 schon gespielt? mmn fast noch witziger als die 3 vorherigen zusammen


----------



## Spassbremse (20. September 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> hast du episode 4 schon gespielt? mmn fast noch witziger als die 3 vorherigen zusammen



Ja, alle durch - warte jetzt gespannt auf die letzte Episode.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2015)

Das eigentliche Spielziel von *Grow Home* - ganz hoch bis zum Mutterschiff zu gelangen - habe ich längst erreicht, aber es macht immer noch soviel Spaß sich mit den Nebenaufgaben zu beschäftigen. Von 100 Kristallen fehlen mir noch 24 (und die sich verdammt gut versteckt), dazu muss ich noch 5 von 8 Riesen-Samen aufsammeln, welche nochmals schwerer zu finden sind... Und ansonsten immer wieder klettern, fliegen, Ranken wachsen lassen... Thereotisch könnte man sich damit unendlich lang beschäftigen. 

Parallel läuft noch *Liberation HD*, knapp ein Drittel ist geschafft. Dabei macht der Bayou mehr her als die kleine Südstaatenprovinz.


----------



## Chemenu (20. September 2015)

Mad Max ist ein Umfangmonster. Schon ca. 16 Stunden gespielt und noch nicht mal die beiden Startgebiete vollständig gesäubert. Die Story hat auch noch nicht richtig Fahrt aufgenommen. 
Das Spiel wird mich bestimmt noch 50 weitere Stunden beschäftigen. Damit hätte ich bei dem Spiel wirklich nicht gerechnet. 

Was auch komisch war, nach ca. 10 Spielstunden ploppten auf einmal lauter Hinweismeldungen auf, wie ich Max und den Wagen aufrüsten kann usw.


----------



## Taiwez (21. September 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Mad Max ist ein Umfangmonster. Schon ca. 16 Stunden gespielt und noch nicht mal die beiden Startgebiete vollständig gesäubert. Die Story hat auch noch nicht richtig Fahrt aufgenommen.
> Das Spiel wird mich bestimmt noch 50 weitere Stunden beschäftigen. Damit hätte ich bei dem Spiel wirklich nicht gerechnet.
> 
> Was auch komisch war, nach ca. 10 Spielstunden ploppten auf einmal lauter Hinweismeldungen auf, wie ich Max und den Wagen aufrüsten kann usw.




Man merkt, das hier die Entwickler von Shadow of Mordor entwickelt haben, habe einen ganz ähnlichen Eindruck vom Spiel. Ich habe es aber tatsächlich über mich gebracht, Jeets Festung vollständig aufzurüsten. Wenn man aber wirklich alles abgrasen will, so wie ich, dann sitzt man hier noch ordentlich lang. Zieht natürlich das Ganze künstlich in die Länge und lässt mich das Spiel zwar vorzeitig abbrechen, aber was solls.


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Man merkt, das hier die Entwickler von Shadow of Mordor entwickelt haben



mordor ist doch von monolith (fear).


----------



## Taiwez (21. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mordor ist doch von monolith (fear).




Shame on me, du hast Recht. Parallelen sind trotzdem nicht von der Hand zu weisen, obwohl ich es bei Mad Max insgesamt besser gelöst finde. Einzig das Kampfsystem gefällt mir bei Shadow of Mordor besser.


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2015)

*rocket league*!
oh mann, ist das so grandios! 
(nachdem die üblichen problemchen mit meinem logitech-pad aus dem weg geräumt waren.)
und ich spiele normalerweise überhaupt nix online.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *rocket league*!
> oh mann, ist das so grandios!



oh ja!


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2015)

Ich bin noch immer an ME3 dran.
Und eben den DLC "Citadel" durchgespielt (ja, ich weiss).
Was soll ich sagen?
Der DLC hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht. Die Interaktion mit der ans Herz gewachsenen Truppe, macht einfach Freude.
Man sieht auch Mitstreiter aus alten Teilen wieder, die Konversationen sind teilweise wirklich lustig und das Spiel nimmt sich selber nicht zu ernst.


Spoiler



Wenn Glyph mal eben so nebenbei eine Bemerkung fallen lässt, warum Waffenupgrades einfach so rumliegen, oder wenn Garrus meint,
dass ein Video mit unserem Tanzstil die Reaper vertreibene würde... da hats wirklich einige lustige Szenen drin.
Ein Hygienegerät ermöglicht uns einen Zugang zum Schiff. Oder....



Sowohl die Story mit den Kampfmissionen an und für sich fand ich ok, als auch die Party-Szene in denen mir die Charaktere noch mehr ans Herz wachsen.
Und grade das Ende jener Episode stimmen mich traurig, da ich weiss, wie die ganze Geschichte ausgeht.


Ach ja:
Hört mir auf über Mad Max zu schreiben. Ich hab das Gefühl,dass das Spiel genau meinen Geschmack trifft und ich mich ercht zurück halten muss, um das Spiel nicht sofort zu holen!


----------



## svd (22. September 2015)

Naja, für 14€ kannst du das ja echt sofort holen. Die Gelegenheit (und Spiel) ist grad wirklich günstig...


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Naja, für 14€ kannst du das ja echt sofort holen. Die Gelegenheit (und Spiel) ist grad wirklich günstig...


14€?
wo?


----------



## svd (22. September 2015)

Verfolgst du den Schnäppchenthread gar nicht?


----------



## Chemenu (22. September 2015)

Gerade meinen ersten Stealth Kill in Mad Max ausgeführt. Ja, das geht auch in dem Spiel.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. September 2015)

Tropico 5
Auch wenn man an manchen Stellen das Spiel um ein paar Spielmechaniken beschnitten hat, ist es immer wieder ein Spaß die Wirtschaft aufzubauen und militärische Konflikte heraufzubeschwören.
Ah, und welch krankes Genie denkt sich denn diese genialen Kampangen und Missionen aus, herrlich!


----------



## Taiwez (23. September 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Gerade meinen ersten Stealth Kill in Mad Max ausgeführt. Ja, das geht auch in dem Spiel.



Leute von hinten mit dem Magnum Opus zu überfahren zählt nicht!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. September 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ah, und welch krankes Genie denkt sich denn diese genialen Kampangen und Missionen aus, herrlich!



Das Propagandaministerium unter Leitung von Penultimo natürlich.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. September 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Propagandaministerium unter Leitung von Penultimo natürlich.



Kat-Man ist für all das verantwortlich. Arg.. das hätt ich mir als Yarn-Boy ja auch denken können


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. September 2015)

Afro Samurai 2...


...nach 15 min wieder von der Platte geschmissen. Gott, ist das Spiel schlecht. Sogar noch schlechter, als hier steht.


Afro Samurai 2 Revenge of Kuma Review — Unadulterated Ugliness


----------



## svd (23. September 2015)

So, habe mir "Mad Max" nun auch geholt. Ehrlich gesagt, verbindet mich fast gar nichts mit dem Franchise.

Ich weiß eigentlich nur, dass "Mad Max" der kleine Coole der "Freelance Police" ist. 
Und dass du mit einem V8 zwar nicht so schnell von Dänemark bis nach London kommst, wie noch mit der V2, aber weitaus weniger Sprit brauchst.

Nee, also, den ersten Film hab ich einmal gesehen. Irgendwann in den späten Neunzigern oder frühen 2000ern...

Aber hey, manchmal ist ein gutes Spiel einfach ein gutes Spiel und allein deshalb wert, gespielt zu werden. 

edit: Wow, tolle Grafikengine. Sicher, ich spiele unterhalb der FullHD Auflösung, aber, alle Details aufgedreht, bewegt sie sich im 70er, mit Drops in 
den 60er Bereich. Me gusta.


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. September 2015)

habe the order 1886 jetzt mal weitergespielt...
gameplaytechnisch gibt es nichts neues zu berichten. neben dem laufen bzw anspruchslosen klettereien und hüpfereien gibt es immer noch nur die schießbuden-einlagen. es ist einfach enorm banal gemacht und das ständige hinterherdackeln, das die spielzeit streckt, nervt auf dauer. zudem kommt eine wirre story von rittern der tafelrunde, die gegen rebellen und werwölfe kämpfen, mit platten charakteren, die wohl nur fans von mmn sinnfreien filmen wie der letzte templer, der abraham lincoln-reihe etc, gefallen dürfte. mich erinnert sie iwie an das 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d5La6G_QYmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 die inzenierung selbst ist aber absolut filmreif, auch die sprachausgabe ist hochwertig. 3 stunden sind absolviert und ich werde das spiel wohl auch zu ende spielen. danach wird es so schnell wie möglich verkauft. wer also meine neuwertige kopie haben will, soll mich per pn kontaktieren. ein endgültiges fazit gibt es beim durchzocken.


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2015)

svd schrieb:


> So, habe mir "Mad Max" nun auch geholt. Ehrlich gesagt, verbindet mich fast gar nichts mit dem Franchise.
> 
> Ich weiß eigentlich nur, dass "Mad Max" der kleine Coole der "Freelance Police" ist.
> Und dass du mit einem V8 zwar nicht so schnell von Dänemark bis nach London kommst, wie noch mit der V2, aber weitaus weniger Sprit brauchst.
> ...



Du hast 20 Jahre gebraucht um Mad Max 1 anzuschauen ??? Sch.... die Wand an.   In der Zeit haben wir Ossis 2 Autos bestellt und 1 bekommen.   Ist aber wirklich eine Kultfilmreihe. Muß mur nur noch Fury Road holen. Wenn schon denn schon in 3D.


----------



## Gast20180705 (23. September 2015)

Mal wieder die Kampagne von X-Wing Alliance und gammel grad ein der Familienbasis Evakuierung herum. Schade das der Teil so Style over Substance geworden ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. September 2015)

Hab mal für ne halbe Stunde in "Metal Gear Solid 3 - Snake Eater/Subsistance HD" reingeschnuppert. Und - wohoo, was tun die stabilen 60 Frames gut. Wenn ich daran zurückdenke wie die PS2 damals bis an ihr Limit kam und regelmäßig am Ächzen war... 
Wird auf jeden Fall wieder durchgespielt so wie ich "AC - Liberation HD" durch hab.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. September 2015)

Ich hab mit *SOMA *angefangen. Bisher hab ich etwa 3 Stunden gespielt (grob geschätzt) und es macht mir richtig Spaß. Es ist zwar scheinbar kein klassischer Cthulhu-Horror, aber eine schöne Mischung aus Bioshock und Alien. Für ein paar Stunden hab war mein Gedanke: "Atmosphärisch und düster ist's ja, aber wirklich gruselig ist's nicht". Das hat sich jetzt geändert.


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2015)

nochmal zu *rocket league*:
irgendwas scheint mit meinem pad doch nicht zu stimmen.
oder ist es tatsächlich so, dass ich für die "seitwärtsrolle" (2mal sprung-taste) nach rechts drücken muss, wenn ich nach links springen will (und vice versa natürlich)? 
wäre irgendwie ein bißchen widersinnig.


----------



## Taiwez (24. September 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab mit *SOMA *angefangen. Bisher hab ich etwa 3 Stunden gespielt (grob geschätzt) und es macht mir richtig Spaß. Es ist zwar scheinbar kein klassischer Cthulhu-Horror, aber eine schöne Mischung aus Bioshock und Alien. Für ein paar Stunden hab war mein Gedanke: "Atmosphärisch und düster ist's ja, aber wirklich gruselig ist's nicht". Das hat sich jetzt geändert.



Meine Erfahrungen sind da ganz ähnlich. Ich finde die Spielwelt sehr stimmig, auch die Art, wie man in die Vergangenheit "sehen" kann, ist ziemlich gut gemacht. Vor allem die Spaziergänge unter Wasser finde ich richtig atmosphärisch. Ich bin aber jetzt grade an einer Stelle, die ein ganz kleines bisschen frustig ist, aber ansonsten fand ich das Spiel auch überwiegend fair.

Wobei ich ja ganz am Anfang verzweifelt bin, aus dem ersten Raum rauszukommen; bis ich mal gepeilt habe, das ich das Fenster mit nem großen Gegenstand einschlagen kann hat's locker 10 Minuten gedauert.  Man merkt, das ich solche Spiele normalerweise nicht spiele..


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (24. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nochmal zu *rocket league*:
> irgendwas scheint mit meinem pad doch nicht zu stimmen.
> oder ist es tatsächlich so, dass ich für die "seitwärtsrolle" (2mal sprung-taste) nach rechts drücken muss, wenn ich nach links springen will (und vice versa natürlich)?
> wäre irgendwie ein bißchen widersinnig.



Normal ist es so, dass du zunächst den normalen Sprung machst, und dann praktisch mit dem Doppelsprung die Rolle. Also sobald du in der Luft bist, in eine Richtung steuerst und Sprung drückst, sollte das Auto eine Rolle machen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. September 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Für ein paar Stunden hab war mein Gedanke: "Atmosphärisch und düster ist's ja, aber wirklich gruselig ist's nicht". Das hat sich jetzt geändert.



Auf dem Schiff, gell?


----------



## MichaelG (24. September 2015)

Vorgestern mal wieder Mad Max. Bin bei 27 h und gerade mal rund 25%. Jeets Gebiet ist gesäubert. Es gibt nur noch 2-3 Fundstellen abzugrasen. Danach gehts beim Nachbarn weiter den ich auch schon auf Level 3 heruntergeholt habe.


----------



## HanFred (24. September 2015)

STASIS, sehr stimmig bisher. Nichts für schwache Mägen.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. September 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen sind da ganz ähnlich. Ich finde  die Spielwelt sehr stimmig, auch die Art, wie man in die Vergangenheit  "sehen" kann, ist ziemlich gut gemacht. Vor allem die Spaziergänge unter  Wasser finde ich richtig atmosphärisch. Ich bin aber jetzt grade an  einer Stelle, die ein ganz kleines bisschen frustig ist, aber ansonsten  fand ich das Spiel auch überwiegend fair.
> 
> Wobei ich ja ganz am Anfang verzweifelt bin, aus dem ersten Raum  rauszukommen; bis ich mal gepeilt habe, das ich das Fenster mit nem  großen Gegenstand einschlagen kann hat's locker 10 Minuten gedauert.
> 
> ...



Für den ersten Raum hab ich auch ein Weilchen gebraucht, allerdings nicht für den ersten Raum, den du beschreibst: Ich hab dieses verfluchte Kontrastmittel in der Wohnung nicht gefunden  Aber in der Wohnung hab ich mich sowieso eine ganze Weile umgeguckt, alles angeguckt usw. Die vielen kleinen Details "aufgesogen". Hat fast schon ein wenig an Gone Home oder Life is Strange erinnert.




PeterBathge schrieb:


> Auf dem Schiff, gell?



Genau, dabei sah der "Vorraum" mit seinem Grünzeug beinahe ein bisschen einladend aus.


----------



## linktheminstrel (25. September 2015)

bin mit the order: 1886 jetzt fertig!
grafikblender. das ist das perfekte wort, um meine meinung auf den punkt zu bringen. ich habe wirklich selten ein so flaches actionspiel erlebt. 
ich habe im ersten eindruck zum spiel geschrieben, dass tlou und the order gleich flach anfangen. das empfinde ich immer noch so, nur dass sich tlou entwickelt und zu einem wirklich guten spiel mausert, während the order von anfang bis ende auf der stelle tritt. 

das lästigste am gameplay sind die überbrückungen zwischen den halbwegs gelungenen actionsequenzen. 
so läuft man immer wieder im greisentempo durch die schlauchareale, ohne dass man das lauftempo auch nur im geringssten anziehen könnte. spätestens wenn man das zum 10 mal über sich ergehen lassen muss, nervt s monströs! 
der entwickler hat aber auch sprung- und kletterpassagen eingebaut. diese sind aber mit einem knopfdruck absolviert. nicht dass timing eine rolle spielen würde, nein. ihr drückt x, der charakter springt automatisch genau richtig, danach drückt ihr die richtung und das war's, danach geht's meist im schneckentempo weiter... allgemein schätze ich diese art der spielzeitstreckung auf ca. 2 stunden,also rund 1/4 der gesamtspielzeit. 
ach ja, es gibt zwei stealth passagen. das stealth beschränkt sich aber wieder auf das drücken eines knopfes, man muss nicht mal selbst in die hocke gehen. man waartet, bis der gegner an einem vorbeigeht, drückt im rechten moment (qte) auf die dreieckstaste und voila. in gefahr, dass andere wachen was bemerken kommt man nicht. 
es ist aber keinesfalls so, das man dieses element frei nutzen könnte, nein, das spiel schreibt einem vor, wann man entdeckt wird, wan man schleichen darf, wann man sich schneller als eine schildkröte fortbewegen darf und überhaupt alles. 
selbst die waffenwahl ist einem nicht immer frei überlassen. ich habe am liebsten mit der gewehr/magnum kombination gekämpft. endlich zusammengekriegt, kommt eine der zahlreichen und oft langen filmsequenzen, wo mir eine waffe in die hand gedrückt wird, die sich als totales downgrade entpuppt.
thema zwischensequenzen: die machen einen anderen großen teil des spiels aus, in zahlen ausgedrückt sind sechs der sechzehn kapitel reine zwischensequenz-kapitel. bei einem weiteren marschiert ihr von a nach b. wirkliches gameplay gibt es so bei maximal 50% des spiels. 
auf die inzenierung wurde sehr viel wert gelegt und ich muss sagen, dass es optisch nichts zu meckern gibt. die animationen sind flüssig und realistisch, die kulisse fantastisch, die charaktere detailreich. deswegen auch der begriff grafikblender, denn was man in sachen spiel bekommt, ist bestenfalls durchschnittlich. beim einzigem wirklichem gameplayelement, den dodge&shoot-sequenzen, schlechen sich fehler wie eine teilweise fragwürdige kollisionsabfrage, ki-fehler bei den gegnern und verbündeten, sowie unlogische deckungsfehler ein. das drückt den spielspaß etwas, ist aber nichts gegen den dochsehr großen part des spiels, in dem man eigentlich nichts außer jemandem in einem nervenzerreißend langsamen tempo hinterherzudackeln...
das letzte wort gilt der story: die ritter der tafelrunde versammeln sich ende des neunzehnten jahrhunderts, um ihre aufgabe, gegen die werwölfe zu kämpfen wieder aufzunehmen, was ja ein kern der artus-saga ist. alle sind natürlich schon mehrere hundert jahre alt und ein gerücht besagt, dass der oberdepp des ordens an der seite des königs gekämpft hat... 
ach ja, jack the ripper kommt im spiel natürlich auch vor und mich wundert es doch, wieso man graf drakula nicht auch noch mit reingenommen hat. das hat man sich vielleicht für the order 1887 aufgehoben...
wieder zurück zur story: besagter orden kämpft aber auch gegen rebellen, die das königreich bedrohen und sogar eine stoffpuppe der königing an einem galgen hängen lassen. der gipfel ist aber, als der ritterorden erfährt, dass lord haystings von der united india company, seinerseits 


Spoiler



vampir und jack the ripper


, ermordet werden soll. alles ist natürlich mit einer großen verschwöung, die totaal den twist in die geschichte bringt, verknüpft. ach ja, ne ziemlich reingepresste liebesgeschichte ohne jegliche emotionen gibt es auch noch.

fazit: ein spiel, das die welt nicht braucht. anspruchslos, mit wenig gameplay, wirrer story, blassen charakteren aber toller optik und guter inzenierung, zumindest beim schießbuden-part (ca 50 % ) kommt sowas wie spielspaß auf. ne fortsetzung brauch ich aber wirklich nicht. sony, gebt das material uwe boll, der soll ein film-sequel machen 

meine wertung: 5/10 punkten


----------



## chata (27. September 2015)

seit ein paar tage spiele ich Assassin's Creed Unity auf der Xbox One


----------



## Neawoulf (27. September 2015)

Heute ist mal wieder Zeit für *The Witcher 3*. Das Spiel ist wirklich so eine Art-Hass-Liebe für mich: Die Atmosphäre, die Story, die Charaktere, das Questdesign ... das alles ist wirklich gut gemacht. Dann dieser enorme Umfang, ohne dass ich bisher je das Gefühl hatte, dass die Spielzeit einfach nur gestreckt werden soll (bis vielleicht auf ein paar der versteckten Schätze und verlassenen Stätten, die einen leichten Ubisoft-Charakter haben). Aber mit dem Gameplay und dem Userinterface werde ich einfach nicht warm. Ich hoffe wirklich, ich bin da bald durch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2015)

Aveline ist weiterhin fleissig bei der Befreiung ihrer Mitmenschen gleicher Hautfarbe. So langsam aber müsste endlich Connor auftauchen, auf diesen Moment warte ich schon recht lange. "Liberation HD" spielt sich wohl doch etwas länger als vermutet. ^^

Parallel konnte ich mich doch nicht bremsen und hab nun direkt auch "MGS 3 HD" begonnen. Es ist und bleibt immer noch Kojimas Sahnestück seiner epochalen Kult-Reihe. Da konnte Teil 5 bezüglich der Story nur verlieren (dennoch werde ich es mir demnächst auch kaufen, es hat ja auch spielerisch seine besonderen Vorzüge, wie dem Test zu entnehmen).

Eine halbe Stunde Probe-Spielen von MGS4 hat mich allerdings zugleich verdutzt und geschockt zurückgelassen.
1. Was soll dieser ganze Werbe-Video-Kram zum Spielstart? Wollte Hideo seine Fans damit auf dem Arm nehmen?!
2. Soll das Hauptspiel ernsthaft die technischen Möglichkeiten der PS3 repräsentieren??? So was Verwaschenes und Ruckelndes kenne ich ja noch von der PS2, von einem PS3-Titel hab ich mir dann doch viel mehr erhofft.

Hoffe andere Titel die ich mir früher oder später noch holen werde zeigen das wahre Potential dieser Konsole, ansonsten bräuchte ich ebenfalls eine Rosarot-Brille wie andere PS3-Zocker diese wohl zu tragen pflegen. 

Ach ja, MGS1 hab ich mir auch kostenlos über den PSN-Store runtergeladen. Himmel, was haben die da bloss für einen Emulator verwendet? Der macht die krümelige PS1-Optik noch hässlicher als sie ohnehin schon ist. [emoji15]


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2015)

*Metal Gear Solid V *- Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut, auch der Open-World-Ansatz. Man sucht sich in einer Mission zuerst eine Erhöhung, irgendeinen Berg und beobachtet die Gegend. Schaut, wo die gegnerischen Soldaten stehen und überlegt, wie man nun vorgeht. Schleicht sich dann langsam rein. Irgendwie erinnert das an alte Operation Flashpoint Zeiten, da war es ja ähnlich


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. September 2015)

Das Spiel ist mir noch zu teuer. Sogar für PC-Verhältnisse.


----------



## Chemenu (28. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 2. Soll das Hauptspiel ernsthaft die technischen Möglichkeiten der PS3 repräsentieren??? So was Verwaschenes und Ruckelndes kenne ich ja noch von der PS2, von einem PS3-Titel hab ich mir dann doch viel mehr erhofft.



Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots - Test, Action, PlayStation 3 - 4Players.de


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist mir noch zu teuer. Sogar für PC-Verhältnisse.


Gemessen am Umfang ist es eigentlich ziemlich fair. Aber auch ich werde es erst bei einem guten Sale abstauben, ich honoriere Konami - für das was die mit Kojima und Teilen des Spiels (Stichwort "wertlose Retail") gemacht haben - aus Prinzip nicht mit dem Vollpreis-Kauf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots - Test, Action, PlayStation 3 - 4Players.de


Auf den Test bin ich auch gestoßen (während meiner Mittagspause ^^). Leicht enttäuschend, gerade wo doch sonst jedes andere MGS für seine herausragende Technik der jeweiligen Konsolen-Generation berühmt ist. Hier hat man einiges an Potential liegen lassen.
Dabei hatte mir der schmokende (und sehr faltige) Snake während der Installation hohe Erwartungen bei mir aufgebaut. [emoji54]


----------



## Sendaba (29. September 2015)

Kerbal Space Programm!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wird auf jeden Fall wieder durchgespielt so wie ich "AC - Liberation HD" durch hab.



What ? Liberation HD spiele ich auch im Moment. Verwirrender Anfang.... aber das Setting in New Orleans passt soweit für mich. 

Die Grafik gefällt mir recht gut, kann allerdings die PS-Vita-Herkunft nicht verleugnen an einigen Stellen. Trotz mäßiger Wertungen gefällt es mir bisher ganz gut.


----------



## McDrake (1. Oktober 2015)

Sodele MassEffect Trilogie ist jetzt auch auf dem Pc durchgespielt.
Muss sagen, dass es sich bei Teil 3 zwar mehr um einen Shooter handelt, aber um einen mit sehr vielen cineastischrn Passagen.
Ich bin (mal wieder) ein wenig traurig, dass ichs durch habe.
Mir sind viele Charaktere richtig ans Herz gewachsen.


----------



## Tuetenclown (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin gerade noch bei einem erneuten Durchlauf und mittlerweile bei Mitte Teil 3 angekommen. Um es am PC aber etwas abwechslungsreicher zu gestalten habe ich gerade *Randal's Monday* angefangen und bin durch die Bank begeistert! IMHO hat Daedalic hier mal wieder ein sehr unterhaltsames, lustiges und kniffeliges P&C-Adventure rausgebracht, in dem es einfach Spass macht, die Screens nach Andeutungen auf jegliche Nischen der Nerd-Kultur abzusuchen


----------



## svd (4. Oktober 2015)

Nach anstrengender Arbeitswoche und Motivationstief, spiele ich endlich ein wenig Skyrim weiter.

Gute Güte, Solstheim ist vielleicht ein trister Ort. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es, ohne Skooma und Suizid, schwer sein kann, auszuhalten.
Überraschenderweise sind die Leute aber viel freundlicher, als ihr Lebensraum. Da tut es mir fast leid, den einen Wachmann gezwungen zu haben, 
sich fünf Minuten lang einen herunterzuholen. Naja, er hätte mich halt nicht blöd von der Seite anquatschen sollen...

Aber, wie im anderen DLC (Dawnguard), finden sich hier wieder die interessanter gemachten Quests, als im Hauptspiel an sich. 
So als hätten die Designer mit den Erweiterungen die Erlaubnis bekommen, ein wenig kreativer zu sein, hehe.

Naja, mit Hearthfire werde ich aber nicht so recht warm. Da denkst du dir, du baust ein schönes Haus, mit grandiosem Seeblick, perfekt um sich
nach dem Krieg mit der Familie zurückzuziehen... und das Spiel setzt dir RVAGs in den Keller, einen Nekromanten vor die Haustüt und Banditen in die Nachbarschaft. Toll. 
Ich werde mir wohl später, per MOD, einen Drachen auf's Haus setzten, der ein wenig auf das Grundstück aufpasst. Kann ja nicht sein.


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Da tut es mir fast leid, den einen Wachmann gezwungen zu haben,
> sich _*fünf Minuten lang einen herunterzuholen*_.



Ein Skyrim mit FSK18 Modifikationen Spieler biste also ^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Oktober 2015)

*Rocket League Rock League Rocket League*

Endlich in Bronze-Liga 2 aufgestiegen. Ranked 2v2 Matches sind echt knifflig.


----------



## svd (4. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ein Skyrim mit FSK18 Modifikationen Spieler biste also ^^




Naja, nur den Frauen einen nackten Körper zu verpassen, wäre doch recht sexistisch. Entweder alle, oder keine(r).

(Und ja, wer mir blöd daher kommt, darf sich öffentlich zum Deppen machen. Aber er soll nicht so tun, als hätte es ihm keinen Spaß gemacht.)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2015)

Hmm... Ob ich den Spielstand-Angaben trauen darf, welcher mir sagt dass ich *Assassins Creed - Liberation HD *in unter 9 Stunden geschafft haben soll?! Mir war als hätte ich locker 10 - 12 Stunden daran gesessen.

Wie auch immer, es war in der Tat ein wirklich kleines respektive kurzes Assassinen-Spiel, aber mal wieder eines das mehr Spaß machte und mich an die besseren, sprich älteren ACs erinnern ließ. Hier und da etwas buggy und mit sehr abgehaktem Storytelling, aber im Wissen dass es "nur" ein Handheld-Port ist möchte ich gar nicht weiter darauf rumhacken. ^^

So... Während ich mich auf der PS3 weiter mit *MGS3 HD *vergnüge (Oh mann, und es auch nach 10 Jahren immer noch so genial/geil wie zu PS2-Zeiten ), lade ich mir eben als Gegenkontrast was Ruhigeres, Taktischeres ins Steam-Spielearchiv runter:* The Banner Saga*.
Hoffe das Rundentaktik-Genre liegt mir nach so langer Pause noch. Glaube das letzte Spiel ähnlicher Art das ich zuletzt intensiv gespielt hab war seinerzeit *Gorky17*.


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Naja, nur den Frauen einen nackten Körper zu verpassen, wäre doch recht sexistisch. Entweder alle, oder keine(r).



Ein Addon für realistischere Körper haben ja die meisten - die mods gibt es ja auch mit unterwäsche überwiegend - aber du hattest doch einen sex mod ^^


Ich glaub bei Dragon Age Inquisation ist eine Trophäe defekt 



> *Ballkönigin*15BronzeErlangt während der Quest _“Böse Augen und böse Herzen”_ mindestens 85 Ansehen. Absolviert dafür alle Nebenquests, geht schnell vor, wenn ihr außerhalb des Ballsaals seid und versucht, es euch nicht mit den Ballteilnehmern zu verscherzen. 



Zum Release mit Patch Stand 1.0 gespielt. Ich hatte zum Ende der Quest im Winterpalast 100 Ansehen - keine Trophäe
Dann habe ich es Ende Januar 2015 gespielt. Ich hatte zum Ende der Quest im Winterpalast 100 Ansehen - keine Trophäe
Heute Durchgang Nummer 3. Ich hatte zum Ende der Quest im Winterpalast 100 Ansehen - keine Trophäe

Ich habe mehrfach Savegame neu geladen weil manchmal die schlecht triggern. Habe alle drei verschiedenen Lösungen durch.
Keine ergab die Trophäe. Naja dafür bin ich bald lvl 20 und kann endlich das Addon "Der Eindringling" anfangen.


----------



## svd (5. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ein Addon für realistischere Körper haben ja die meisten - die mods gibt es ja auch mit unterwäsche überwiegend - aber du hattest doch einen sex mod ^^
> 
> [...]



Ach so, ich meine, ich kann nicht nur den Frauen neue Körper verpassen, aber den Männern nicht. So schauen halt beide Geschlechter schöner aus, wenn sie tot und ausgeraubt sind.
Ich find's halt einfach gerechter.

Der Sex Mod dient eigentlich in erster Linie dazu, sich bei der Ehefrau einen Kuss abzuholen, wenn ich es mal nach Hause schaffe. Die NPCs Blödsinn machen zu lassen ist nur ein netter Nebeneffekt. 
(Außer beim Ulfric. Denn lass ich aus purer Bosheit vor seinem Hauscarl knien.)


----------



## Rising-Evil (5. Oktober 2015)

nach wie vor GTA Online unterwegs...
Was für eine Spielwelt...
Wo der Singleplayer noch eine (kleine) Enttäuschung (auf hohem Niveau) ist, da brilliert der Multiplayer einfach nur...
Ich könnte einfach stundenlang mit meiner Lieblingsmusik ("Self Radio" ftw !) in den Sonnenuntergang fahren...
Vor allem durch das letzte Update mit den Free-Roam Ereignissen macht das Ganze jetzt noch viel mehr Spaß...
Bin mal gespannt, was R* da als Nächstes raushaut


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei Dragon Age Inquisation ist eine Trophäe defekt
> Zum Release mit Patch Stand 1.0 gespielt. Ich hatte zum Ende der Quest im Winterpalast 100 Ansehen - keine Trophäe
> Dann habe ich es Ende Januar 2015 gespielt. Ich hatte zum Ende der Quest im Winterpalast 100 Ansehen - keine Trophäe
> Heute Durchgang Nummer 3. Ich hatte zum Ende der Quest im Winterpalast 100 Ansehen - keine Trophäe
> ...



Erstens in die Beschreibung falsch, man braucht 100 Ansehen am Ende des Balls und nicht einfach zwischendurch mal 85.
Zweitens hatte ich keine Probleme mit der Trophäe, weder in der PC- noch der PS4-Version.
Hat beide Male hervorragend und beim ersten Mal geklappt.

Ich hab mich grob an diese Infos gehalten: Wicked Eyes and Wicked Hearts - Dragon Age Wiki


----------



## Taiwez (5. Oktober 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Erstens in die Beschreibung falsch, man braucht 100 Ansehen am Ende des Balls und nicht einfach zwischendurch mal 85.
> Zweitens hatte ich keine Probleme mit der Trophäe, weder in der PC- noch der PS4-Version.
> Hat beide Male hervorragend und beim ersten Mal geklappt.
> 
> Ich hab mich grob an diese Infos gehalten: Wicked Eyes and Wicked Hearts - Dragon Age Wiki




Danke für die Auklärung, ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert, warum ich trotz 100 Ansehen den Erfolg nicht freigeschaltet habe.



Spoiler



Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss man Celene am Leben halten, um den Erfolg freizuschalten. Und da das bei mir nicht der Fall gewesen ist...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Oktober 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss man Celene am Leben halten, um den Erfolg freizuschalten. Und da das bei mir nicht der Fall gewesen ist...



So steht es auch in dem verlinkten Text.


Spoiler



To obtain the Belle of the Ball trophy/achievement  for this quest, Court Approval must reach 100/100 at some point during  the quest and you must also choose to expose the Duchess at the end of  the quest line; fighting her will not grant the achievement.


----------



## Taiwez (5. Oktober 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> So steht es auch in dem verlinkten Text.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Ich hab das doch auch erst grade durch deinen Post herausgefunden, du Fuchs!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2015)

Kann einer grob zusammenfassen was sich der alte Mann nach dem "Banner Saga"-Tutorial-Kampf  in seinen Bart zurechtnuschelt? Auch wenn der nordisch klingende Akzent gut zum Setting passt, ich habe nur Bruchstücke verstanden, und leider wurde einzig diese animierte Sequenz nicht mit Untertiteln bedacht.


----------



## svd (5. Oktober 2015)

Bist du dir sicher, dass es da keine Untertitel gibt? 

Naja, macht ja nix, Let's Plays können ja doch zu was nütze sein, hehe. 

Ab 12:15 herum, geht die Rede los.


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BzZyUT-T3QU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2015)

Seltsam. Warum waren bei mir keine Untertitel zu sehen? In den Optionen kann man doch nur die Sprache im Allgemeinen auswählen, eine Untertitel-Option habe ich nirgends entdeckt...


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2015)

The Banner Saga: Jetzt mit deutschen Bildschirmtexten

Vieleicht Updates ausgeschaltet bei Banner Saga oder fehlerhaftes Update ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2015)

Fehler gefunden. Im Hauptmenü war ein unscheinbarer "CC"-Button nicht aktiviert. Mir war nicht bewusst dass sich dahinter die Untertitel befinden. [emoji6]


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Fehler gefunden. Im Hauptmenü war ein unscheinbarer "CC"-Button nicht aktiviert. Mir war nicht bewusst dass sich dahinter die Untertitel befinden. [emoji6]




Du benutzt nicht so oft Youtube, oder?


----------



## svd (5. Oktober 2015)

Benutzerfreundlichkeit schaut trotzdem anders aus. Ist ja genauso schlimm, wie Enisras "STTL".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Du benutzt nicht so oft Youtube, oder?


Mal davon ab dass ich es tatsächlich nicht sehr oft aufsuche, was hat das damit zu tun? [emoji845]

Im englischen Sprachraum kenn ich nur das Kürzel "sub".


----------



## svd (5. Oktober 2015)

Da gibt's ja mittlerweile auch das "Closed Captioning", also zuschaltbare Untertitel, wo angeboten.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Oktober 2015)

Das ist ja der Bullshit. Statt 1 Norm und Bezeichnung für diese Funktion benennt jeder wie er sie will. Ob Subtitle, STTL, CC.... Irrsinn. Aber die Gurken- und Bananenkrümmung ist wichtiger....


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Bullshit. Statt 1 Norm und Bezeichnung für diese Funktion benennt jeder wie er sie will. Ob Subtitle, STTL, CC.... Irrsinn. Aber die Gurken- und Bananenkrümmung ist wichtiger....



was hat eu-recht damit zu tun?


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was hat eu-recht damit zu tun?



Funfact:
Auch wenn Steigbügelhalter der AFD das immer als "Beweiß" nehmen, aber die ganze Geschichte war keine Idee der EU sondern eine Industrienorm und wird weiterhin auch angewendet


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe die Story von "Der Eindringling" durchgespielt in ca. 5 Stunden. Wie bei Mass Effect 3 der Citadell Dlc ein gelungener Abschluss der Story. Ich finde es nur schade das solchen Enden nicht mehr Teil des Hauptspiels sind.

Damals wirkten die Spiele runder aber in den letzten bald 6 jahren wurde es mode story mit zuplanen aber sie nicht ins hauptspiel zu integrieren sondern sie vereinzelt in Dlcs zu verkaufen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (6. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich habe die Story von "Der Eindringling" durchgespielt in ca. 5 Stunden. Wie bei Mass Effect 3 der Citadell Dlc ein gelungener Abschluss der Story. Ich finde es nur schade das solchen Enden nicht mehr Teil des Hauptspiels sind.
> 
> Damals wirkten die Spiele runder aber in den letzten bald 6 jahren wurde es mode story mit zuplanen aber sie nicht ins hauptspiel zu integrieren sondern sie vereinzelt in Dlcs zu verkaufen.


genau das habe ich mir beim durchspielen auch gedacht. das ende des hauptspiels war alles andere als so, dass man sich zufrieden zurücklehnte und die atmosphäre genoss. das, was am anfang in trespasser passiert, hätte man auch als schluss der hauptquest nehmen können. nun bin ich aber froh, dass es wenigstens auch was die partymembers anbelangt einen guten schluss gibt.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was hat eu-recht damit zu tun?



Wer redet hier von EU-Normung ? Schon mal was von Industrienormen gehört ? Beim Full-HD-Standard konnte man sich doch genauso einigen wie (nach langem) beim Kriegsthema Bluray vs. HD-DVD. Warum nicht dann bei einer sinnvollen Vereinheitlichung zur komfortableren Nutzung der Benutzer der Geräte ?


----------



## Taiwez (6. Oktober 2015)

Spiele wieder aktiver League of Legends. Hab mich fix auf den Goldrang zurückgespielt und bin damit auch ganz zufrieden, mehr brauche ich schließlich nicht, um die Season-Rewards abzustauben! 


Da ich im Moment auch wieder regelmäßig mit Leuten spiele, die ich kenne, macht mir das Ganze wieder Spaß. Nur Soloqueue muss auch nicht immer sein.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2015)

Immer noch Mad Max. Bin bei 48 h nach 42 h und aktuell im Gebiet von Pinky Eye am Aufräumen.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Immer noch Mad Max. Bin bei 48 h nach 42 h und aktuell im Gebiet von Pinky Eye am Aufräumen.



Ich bin bei über 60 Stunden und Pink Eyes Vorgarten ist längst sauber. ^^
Allerdings hab ich immer noch keinen V8 und meine Karre kommt in dem letzten Gebiet nicht vom Fleck. So überhaupt nicht, beschleunigt wie ein Fiat 500 auf einem Zylinder.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich bin bei über 60 Stunden und Pink Eyes Vorgarten ist längst sauber. ^^
> Allerdings hab ich immer noch keinen V8 und meine Karre kommt in dem letzten Gebiet nicht vom Fleck. So überhaupt nicht, beschleunigt wie ein Fiat 500 auf einem Zylinder.



Wenn Du Ihn auch vorher voll panzern mußt.  . Ich hab den größten V6 drin und momentan die Panzerung auf Medium. Die Reifen sind auf 100%, Die Schleifaufsätze ebenso. Fahrwerk fehlt noch 50%. Donnerstäbe sind auch noch nicht auf 100%... Es geht eigentlich mit der Fahrdynamik in soweit.

Muß mal langsam die Nebenaufträge erledigen. Hab erst einmal die Gebiete zu 100% gesäubert und Schrott gesammelt und die Festungen auf 100% gebracht (außer Pink Eyes, da ist nur der Schrott-Vorrat schon auf 100. Bin aber wie gesagt noch nicht in der Nähe von Gastown. Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt. Werde wohl beim Aufräumen mal die Aufträge für Jeet und Gutgash erledigen. Und mal in den Nordtunnel fahren (was mir die Frau im Käfig in Gutgashs Festung gesagt hat).

Was mich anstinkt ist, daß mir ein paar Idioten in die Seite gefahren sind und ein Ödländer mit einem Auftrag (Zahnrad) dran glauben mußte. Die schoben mir meine Kiste mit einem Schlag über den drüber und der ist breit. Neuladen brachte 0 Erfolg. Ich könnte (zensiert). Vielleicht kommt er wieder (hoffe ich doch).

Übrigens: wie bekomme ich mein Erzengellevel über 6% ? Da dreht sich momentan 0,0. Oder muß ich alle Karossen aufrüsten ? Wenn ja wie ? Oder gehts erst weiter wenn der V8 da ist ? Momentan fehlt mir bei jeder Karosse bis auf 1 einzigen mindestens 1 Teil um einen Erzengel daraus zu machen.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn Du Ihn auch vorher voll panzern mußt.  .


Das Problem ist dass die Gegner inzwischen recht stark sind. Wenn die mich einmal rammen ist meine Karre schon nur noch bei 50%, trotz der fiesen Panzerung. Langsam glaube ich dass ein leichtes Auto doch mehr Vorteile hat. 
Die Panzerung schützt einfach nicht genug um das hohe Gewicht zu rechtfertigen. Ich hoffe halt auf den V8, vielleicht reissts der ja raus. ^^



> Nordtunnel


Wo soll das sein? 



> Was mich anstinkt ist, daß mir ein paar Idioten in die Seite gefahren sind und ein Ödländer mit einem Auftrag (Zahnrad) dran glauben mußte. Die schoben mir meine Kiste mit einem Schlag über den drüber und der ist breit. Neuladen brachte 0 Erfolg. Ich könnte (zensiert). Vielleicht kommt er wieder (hoffe ich doch).


Kenn ich. Bei mir sind auch schon einige über den ausgetrockneten Jordan gegangen. 



> Übrigens: wie bekomme ich mein Erzengellevel über 6% ? Da dreht sich momentan 0,0. Oder muß ich alle Karossen aufrüsten ? Wenn ja wie ? Oder gehts erst weiter wenn der V8 da ist ? Momentan fehlt mir bei jeder Karosse bis auf 1 einzigen mindestens 1 Teil um einen Erzengel daraus zu machen.



Es wird ja angezeigt welche Teile fehlen und welche Voraussetzungen für die Teile erfüllt sein müssen. Manchmal muss man eben bestimmte Missionen absolvieren um an die nötigen Teile zu kommen. 
Ich bin bei 50%, weil die restlichen Archangel alle den V8 benötigen.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass die Gegner inzwischen recht stark sind. Wenn die mich einmal rammen ist meine Karre schon nur noch bei 50%, trotz der fiesen Panzerung. Langsam glaube ich dass ein leichtes Auto doch mehr Vorteile hat.
> Die Panzerung schützt einfach nicht genug um das hohe Gewicht zu rechtfertigen. Ich hoffe halt auf den V8, vielleicht reissts der ja raus.
> 
> *Denke ich schon. Ich hab erst einmal eine Latte der Jobs von Jeet und Gutgash liegen lassen. Mich nur auf das  Aufräumen beschränkt. Und ich versuch mir die Gegner gleich mit den Donnerstäben vom Hals zu halten. 1x hab ich mit einem Donnerstab gleich mal 3 Kisten aus dem Rennen genommen (war halt ne dumme Kettenreaktion).  *
> ...



*Ich hoffe ja inständig daß es wirklich an den Nebenjobs liegt. Momentan dreht sich trotz immer weiterer Aufrüstung von meinem einen Erzengel beim Rest 0,0. Und der eine einzige stagniert bei 6%. Ich hab ja noch nicht einmal die Reparaturfähigkeiten von meinem Chumbucket verbessert. Da fehlt mir die Mission Schlüssel aller Schrauben*.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der Nordtunnel ist im Norden westlich von Gastown. Den Auftrag hab  ich durch Zufall in Gutgashs Festung bekommen wo ich nach den Standorten  der restlichen aufzubauenden Einrichtungen gesucht habe. Da gibts im  Erdgeschoß einen Raum wo eine Frau mit Tochter im Käfig sitzt. Die gibt  Dir den Auftrag.



Na toll, die beiden hab ich nur kurz zu Gesicht bekommen als ich neu in Gutgashs Festung angekommen war. Ich bin auch in den Raum rein, da kam eine Zwischensequenz, aber einen Auftrag hab ich da nicht bekommen? 
Und danach war der Käfig leer. 



Spoiler



Die ist doch dann auch später bei Pink Eye kurz aufgetaucht und wurde entführt, oder?


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2015)

Spoiler



Jepp. Das war doch die mit dem Halsschmuck und verlängertem Hundehalsband. 



Aber mit der Cutscene müßtest Du den Auftrag eigentlich haben. Die Frau faselt Dir was vor und dann ist auf der Karte wie gesagt im Nordwesten ein grüner Punkt eingezeichnet. Der sogenannte Nordtunnel.....

Aber Chumbuckets Zwischeneinwürfe und Kommentare finde ich köstlich. Wollte aus oller mitteleuropäischer Gewohnheit heraus wieder links in den Wagen einsteigen und von Chumbucket kommt so ein Spruch wie "Versuche nicht, daß ich an Dir zweifeln soll. Wie willst Du den Wagen lenken".   Das sind so die Feinheiten bei dem Spiel die ich genial finde.


----------



## McDrake (6. Oktober 2015)

Nach meinem Rollenspielmarathon mit ME wollte ich mal wieder was anderes spielen.
Und was seh ich da in meiner Bibliothek?
Wolfenstein: The New Order.
Und das gleich 2x... 
1x mit dem Zusatz "German Edition" und 1x ohne Zusatz.
Hab mich dann mal für jene ohne Zusatz entschieden zu installieren 

Macht ziemlichen Spass das Teil.
Freu mich schon aufs weiterspielen.
Aber zuerst noch zu meiner Mutter und das neue Handy einstellen.

Tja, so sind wir Frontkämpfer.
Hart im Kampf, aber im Heimurlaub bei der Mutter vorbei schauen


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2015)

Man kann beide Versionen in Steam integrieren ? Gut zu wissen. Dann kann ich mir noch die Uncut-Fassung von TNO für PC holen.


----------



## McDrake (6. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Man kann beide Versionen in Steam integrieren ? Gut zu wissen. Dann kann ich mir noch die Uncut-Fassung von TNO für PC holen.


Keine Ahnung. 
Vielleicht bekommt man mit Österreichischem oder Schweizer-Account beim Kauf über Steam einfach beide Versionen.
Ich hatte einfach bei nem Sale zugeschlagen.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2015)

Kann natürlich sein. Hatte bislang jedoch mit einem Kauf gezögert. Aber bei den aktuellen Preisen kann man sicher nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2015)

Nach den ersten 1 1/2 Stunden... Joah,* The Banner Saga *gefällt gut. Tolle Handzeichungen, die Musik passt wunderbar zum Setting, die Story macht auch neugierig, dazu die hervorragend geschrieben Dialoge (in Top-Übersetzung!)... Ach ja, und die Kämpfe sehen auch grandios aus. Ich glaube, damit werde ich viel Spaß haben. 

Nebenbei hab ich zufällig das Mausrad betätigt, wodurch das Bild rein- bzw. rausgezoomt werden kann. Wobei das starke Rauszoomen bei den Wanderungen einen netten Cinematic-Look mit Kinobalken erzeugt.


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2015)

Borderlands The Presequel durch nach ca. 18 Stunden

Hatte seine Längen bei den Story Missionen aber für Fans der Reihe die mehr wissen wollen ganz nett.

Gibt es bei Amazon inzwischen als Retail für 10€ für PC, Ps3, Xbox360 für den Preis okay nur den Seasonpass kann man sich sparen weil da ja so gut wie nix neues kam weil 2k Australia pleite ging


----------



## Chemenu (8. Oktober 2015)

So, seit heute betrifft mich auch der "Keine Map" Bug von Mad Max. Das Spiel ist so nicht mehr zumutbar, da die Missionsziele auf der Minimap erst angezeigt werden wenn man innerhalb einer bestimmten Reichweite ist.
Ich hoffe die lösen das Problem bald mit einem Patch. Und dann hoffe ich dass das neue Update das Spiel nicht noch mehr ruiniert als Patch #3. Echt super Avalanche und WB. So eine beschissene Scheisse...


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2015)

Und das wo ich Mad Max weiterspielen wollte ^^

Sollte man also erstmal noch vierteljahr warten ?


----------



## Chemenu (8. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Sollte man also erstmal noch vierteljahr warten ?



Scheint so. Bei mir kam der Bug jetzt plötzlich nach 70 Spielstunden. Ich hab fast alle Nebentätigkeiten erledigt, mir fehlen nur noch die abschließenden Story- und Wasteland Missionen... und jetzt das.
Nochmal fang ich jedenfalls nicht von vorne an. Im Steam Forum gibt es zwar inoffizielle Anleitungen um das Problem zu beheben, allerdings scheint man sich dadurch noch mehr kaputt zu machen (kaputte Savegames -> dadurch 100% unmöglich).


----------



## MichaelG (8. Oktober 2015)

Och nööö. Hoffentlich bleib ich davon verschont.  Haben die bei Avalanche keine Q&E-Abteilung ? Übrigens gibt es im Nordtunnel die maximale Ausbaustufe für das Snipergewehr. Hab ich seit gestern.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Haben die bei Avalanche keine Q&E-Abteilung ?



Q&E? Du meinst QA, also "Quality Assurance" bzw. Qualitätssicherung, oder? 

Die kann übrigens in den seltensten Fällen was dafür, es ist so, dass die Tester zwar häufig die meisten groben Bugs entdecken, den eigentlichen Entwicklern aber die Zeit fehlt, diese vor dem geplanten Releasetermin zu beheben.

Man sollte also im Normalfall eher die Schuld beim Management bzw. Publisher suchen.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Och nööö. Hoffentlich bleib ich davon verschont.  Haben die bei Avalanche keine Q&E-Abteilung ?


Genau dasselbe dachte ich mir auch. Hab von dem Problem schon vor ner Woche in den Steam Foren gelesen. Seitdem hat sich nichts mehr getan, ausser der offiziellen Ankündigung eines Entwicklers, dass daran gearbeitet wird.
Die ersten drei Patches wurden einfach viel zu schnell released. Ich denke mal mit solchen Folgen hat Avalanche einfach nicht gerechnet. Vielleicht war der Bug aber auch schon in der Release-Version und fällt erst nach x Stunden auf...



MichaelG schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es im Nordtunnel die maximale  Ausbaustufe für das Snipergewehr. Hab ich seit gestern.


Diesen Nordtunnel hatte ich schon vor etlichen Stunden gesäubert (da ist ja auch ein Camp). Die Mission mit dem Snipergewehr, wo Du meintest die hättest Du in Gutgash's Festung erhalten, hab ich dann erst in Gastown bekommen. 
Musste dann nochmal in den Nordtunnel für das Sniper-Upgrade.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir war es direkt in Gutgashs Festung, Kurz bevor ich die auf 100% hatte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2015)

Mannomann, die Kämpfe in *Banner Saga* sind nicht ohne. Habe zu Anfang die Wichtigkeit der Schilde etwas unterschätzt, wenn es darum geht den Gegner wirksamer zu schwächen bzw. größeren Schaden an ihm zu bewirken. Mein Fehler. ^^

Allerdings ist es so simpel, einen Kampf erneut zu starten, wenn man mittendrin mit seiner Taktik eine Bauchlandung hingelegt hat. Einfach ins Hauptmenü wechseln, Spiel fortsetzen und der Kampf (mit vorheriger Dialog-Wiederholung) beginnt von Neuem. Fühlt sich fast wie Cheaten an. 
Nur: Ich hatte eigentlich erwartet dass meine Kämpfer die im Gefecht fallen dann auch unwiederbringlich verloren wären, dem ist aber nicht so. Ergo beeinflussen nur Story-Entscheidungen über Leben und Tod meiner Begleiter, korrekt?


Denke das kommende Sequel werde ich ebenfalls auf meine Wunschliste setzen, trifft meinen Geschmack (womit ich gar nicht so sehr gerechnet habe). Ich würde mir dann aber eine (englisch-sprachige) Vollvertonung wünschen, die Dialog-Abschnitte sind mir so ganz ohne Sprachausgabe etwas zu trocken präsentiert.


----------



## Chemenu (9. Oktober 2015)

Der "Keine Map" Bug in Mad Max ist wieder verschwunden. Ich konnte zum Glück noch eine Festung mit Schrott aufrüsten (hatte ich wohl übersehen), danach war der Bug wieder weg. 
Hab nun auch endlich den V8, dafür find ich die Story jetzt gegen Ende doof.


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2015)

so
KoTOR 2 durch und es war irgendwie njoa, etwas underwhelming, vorallem das Ende wo man gegen die Sith kämpft, kein Vergleich gegen 1
aber nja, es hat Spaß gemacht und auch wenn die Story erst in Revan abgeschlossen wird muss man sagen, das ein schlechtes KoTOR irgendwo immer noch besser ist, als so Mittelmäßiges RPG

mal schaun, vielleicht SW-TOR anfangen, das DSA RPG von der Heft VV oder was anderes :o


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe bei AC Liberation HD im Gegensatz zu SauBoy ziemlich getrödelt muss ich gestehen. New Orleans hab ich mir allerdings dafür aber auch genau angesehen und finde es ganz gelungen muss ich sagen.
Unterm Strich bin ich zufrieden und gebe 74 /100 trotz einigen Bugs, wie stecken bleiben zwischen Brettern / Fässern 
Löblich muss man aber erwähnen, dass die Retail Version ohne nennenswerte Update über die Bühne ging....sofort nach der Installation ging es los.

Im Hintergrund habe ich Half Life 2 heruntergeladen, meine ersten Eindrücke von der Enhaced Version sind ordentlich. Das Spiel an sich steht ja sowieso nicht zur Diskussion  Top


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich habe bei AC Liberation HD im Gegensatz zu SauBoy ziemlich getrödelt muss ich gestehen. New Orleans hab ich mir allerdings dafür aber auch genau angesehen und finde es ganz gelungen muss ich sagen.
> Unterm Strich bin ich zufrieden und gebe 74 /100 trotz einigen Bugs, wie stecken bleiben zwischen Brettern / Fässern
> Löblich muss man aber erwähnen, dass die Retail Version ohne nennenswerte Update über die Bühne ging....sofort nach der Installation ging es los.


Allerdings ist New Orleans ein total kleines Kaff. Nichtmal halb so groß wie eine AC2/3-Stadt. ^^


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (10. Oktober 2015)

Until Dawn ✔
Mad Max ✔
The Witcher 3 ✔
Destiny: König der Besessenen ✔

Was nun?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (10. Oktober 2015)

Das gratis Theme Hospital von Origin. immer noch ein geniales Spiel.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Oktober 2015)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Was nun?



Splatoon!


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (10. Oktober 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Splatoon!



Ohne eigene Wii U etwas schwierig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Oktober 2015)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Until Dawn ✔
> Mad Max ✔
> The Witcher 3 ✔
> Destiny: König der Besessenen ✔
> ...



Geht ja bald weiter mit dem Witcher. ^^


----------



## Seegurkensalat (10. Oktober 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Geht ja bald weiter mit dem Witcher. ^^



Sterbendes Licht kann ich noch sehr empfehlen, soweit noch nicht gespielt


----------



## Exar-K (10. Oktober 2015)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Ohne eigene Wii U etwas schwierig.


Das solltest du ändern und dann kannst du nochmal mind. 20 Spiele zu Splatoon hinzufügen.


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Sterbendes Licht kann ich noch sehr empfehlen, soweit noch nicht gespielt



Geolock


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Geolock



so weit ich weiß nein.
und selbst wenn? wayne?
zumal du ja nicht mal weißt, ob er auf pc zockt.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (10. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Geolock



Da er von Until Dawn schrieb, gehe ich davon aus, dass er eine PS4 hat und da hat das Spiel definitiv keinen Geolock und läuft sowohl in Ton als auch Schrift komplett auf deutsch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2015)

Kann es fast selbst nicht glauben dass ich es ausspreche, aber: *The Banner Saga *ist einfach... Awesome! 

Komme momentan überhaupt nicht davon los. Und das obwohl mir Spiele mit Fantasy-Setting selten bis gar nicht meinen Nerv treffen. Ein *Divinity: Original Sin* oder *Pillars of Eternity *würde kaum meine Aufmerksamkeit oder gar Neugierde wecken, aber die Geschichte von Rook, Iver und Co. macht mit jeder Stunde nur Lust auf mehr.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann es fast selbst nicht glauben dass ich es ausspreche, aber: *The Banner Saga *ist einfach... Awesome!



Cool, mehr muss ich nicht wissen.  Bei mir ist es zur Zeit Mad Max. Ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass ich so viel Spaß damit haben werde. Ich mag die Filme, besonders den zweiten Teil sehr und war von Fury Road schon etwas enttäuscht. Das Spiel macht aber alles locker wieder wett.Ich bin echt begeistert. Die Steuerung war anfangs etwas hakelig, gerade wenn interagiert werden muss, aber man hat den "Dreh" schnell raus. 

Setting, Feeling, Umfang, Grafik, Sound ... alles stimmt. Kudos  an die Avalanche Studios.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Oktober 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Cool, mehr muss ich nicht wissen.  Bei mir ist es zur Zeit Mad Max. Ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass ich so viel Spaß damit haben werde. Ich mag die Filme, besonders den zweiten Teil sehr und war von Fury Road schon etwas enttäuscht. Das Spiel macht aber alles locker wieder wett.Ich bin echt begeistert.


Yeah


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Oktober 2015)

Bin immer noch begeistert von *Fran Bow*. Hab damit gerechnet, dass es nur ein kleines Indie-Adventure ist, aber das Spiel ist größer und länger als ich gedacht habe. Wer's nicht kennt: Das Spiel ist quasi eine Mischung aus Edna bricht aus und Alice im Wunderland, allerdings eindeutig düsterer und ernster, was die Stimmung angeht (wobei das am Ende auf Edna bricht aus ja auch zutrifft). Wunderschöner Grafikstil, tolle Musik, unglaublich einfallsreiche Story, Charaktere und Rätsel. Ich hasse ja an sich Ranglisten, da die bei mir sehr stimmungsabhängig sind, aber das Spiel ist definitiv eines der besten Point & Click Adventures, die ich je gespielt habe. Sicher kein Spiel für jeden, aber meinen Geschmack trifft es 100%ig.

Aber bevor ich gleich schlafen gehe, werde ich jetzt definitiv noch ein paar Runden in *Assetto Corsa* mit den neuen Autos aus dem *Dreampack 2* drehen. Die KI hat sich subjektiv zum schlechteren gewandt (vielleicht nur subjektiv, vielleicht betrifft das auch nur bestimmte Auto-/Streckenkombinationen), aber zum Rennen fahren habe ich ja eh Game Stock Car Extreme. Assetto Corsa macht mir zum sportlichen Fahren am meisten Spaß (natürlich mit Oculus Rift auf der Nase).

*edit*

Der F40 fährt sich mit der neuen Reifenphysik und dem überarbeiteten Force Feedback mal RICHTIG edel! Vorher hab ich das Ding ja oft verflucht, aber jetzt kann man damit richtig schön a la Chris Harris die Sau rauslassen. Ist immer noch sehr zappelig und nervös aufgrund des Mittelmotors und reichlich Turbo-Lag, aber man spürt das Auto jetzt deutlich besser und kann viel präziser gegenlenken die Ausflüge des Hecks abfangen. Könnte glatt eines meiner Lieblingsautos werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bin immer noch begeistert von *Fran Bow*. Hab damit gerechnet, dass es nur ein kleines Indie-Adventure ist, aber das Spiel ist größer und länger als ich gedacht habe. Wer's nicht kennt: Das Spiel ist quasi eine Mischung aus Edna bricht aus und Alice im Wunderland, allerdings eindeutig düsterer und ernster, was die Stimmung angeht (wobei das am Ende auf Edna bricht aus ja auch zutrifft). Wunderschöner Grafikstil, tolle Musik, unglaublich einfallsreiche Story, Charaktere und Rätsel. Ich hasse ja an sich Ranglisten, da die bei mir sehr stimmungsabhängig sind, aber das Spiel ist definitiv eines der besten Point & Click Adventures, die ich je gespielt habe. Sicher kein Spiel für jeden, aber meinen Geschmack trifft es 100%ig.


Sieht ja fast genauso gruselig aus wie *The Cat Lady* - also im positiven Sinne. Merke ich mir, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sieht ja fast genauso gruselig aus wie *The Cat Lady* - also im positiven Sinne. Merke ich mir, danke für den Tipp.



Fran Bow und The Cat Lady sind sich sogar recht ähnlich. Da man Fran Bow allerdings aus der Sicht eines 10-jährigen Mädchens spielt, erlebt man da natürlich eine Menge kindlich gestalteter Fantasien, was wirklich sehr einfalls reich umgesetzt ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Oktober 2015)

Danke für den Tipp. Das Spiel kannte ich auch noch nicht


----------



## MichaelG (11. Oktober 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bin immer noch begeistert von *Fran Bow*. Hab damit gerechnet, dass es nur ein kleines Indie-Adventure ist, aber das Spiel ist größer und länger als ich gedacht habe. Wer's nicht kennt: Das Spiel ist quasi eine Mischung aus Edna bricht aus und Alice im Wunderland, allerdings eindeutig düsterer und ernster, was die Stimmung angeht (wobei das am Ende auf Edna bricht aus ja auch zutrifft). Wunderschöner Grafikstil, tolle Musik, unglaublich einfallsreiche Story, Charaktere und Rätsel. Ich hasse ja an sich Ranglisten, da die bei mir sehr stimmungsabhängig sind, aber das Spiel ist definitiv eines der besten Point & Click Adventures, die ich je gespielt habe. Sicher kein Spiel für jeden, aber meinen Geschmack trifft es 100%ig.
> 
> Aber bevor ich gleich schlafen gehe, werde ich jetzt definitiv noch ein paar Runden in *Assetto Corsa* mit den neuen Autos aus dem *Dreampack 2* drehen. Die KI hat sich subjektiv zum schlechteren gewandt (vielleicht nur subjektiv, vielleicht betrifft das auch nur bestimmte Auto-/Streckenkombinationen), aber zum Rennen fahren habe ich ja eh Game Stock Car Extreme. Assetto Corsa macht mir zum sportlichen Fahren am meisten Spaß (natürlich mit Oculus Rift auf der Nase).
> 
> ...



Das auf dem Bild ist kein F-40 sondern dessen Nachfolger F-50.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das auf dem Bild ist kein F-40 sondern dessen Nachfolger F-50.



Welches Bild? Das Vorschaubild? Im Video werden definitiv beide gefahren und miteinander verglichen.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Oktober 2015)

Vorschaubild. Auf dem IPhone hat das Video gestreikt.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vorschaubild. Auf dem IPhone hat das Video gestreikt.



Ah, ok. Dann schnell nachholen, das Video ist wirklich sehenswert  Es gibt wohl nicht viele Leute, die heutzutage solche Klassiker so ausfahren dürfen.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Oktober 2015)

Jepp. Wohl wahr. Und im Zuge der Oldtimerinvestments und explodierenden Preise sind die Fahrzeuge noch unerreichbarer als zu vor schon. Wo es früher mal 300-500.000 DM/EUR waren sind es jetzt über 1 Mio (Euro).

Jamiroquai (Sänger) hat/te z.B. einen roten F-40 in seiner Garage, den er auch ab und an auf der Rennstrecke gefahren hat. Kam mal eine Doku.


----------



## Rising-Evil (11. Oktober 2015)

Hab mir jetzt mal während des Telltale-Games-Sale auf Steam "The Wolf among us" zugelegt...
Spannender Plot, zwar logischerweise nicht ganz so krass wie "The Walking Dead", aber dennoch gut gelungen...


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2015)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal während des Telltale-Games-Sale auf Steam "The Wolf among us" zugelegt...
> Spannender Plot, zwar logischerweise nicht ganz so krass wie "The Walking Dead", aber dennoch gut gelungen...



Dann warte mal bis du die hier triffst ^^



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp. Wohl wahr. Und im Zuge der Oldtimerinvestments und explodierenden Preise sind die Fahrzeuge noch unerreichbarer als zu vor schon. Wo es früher mal 300-500.000 DM/EUR waren sind es jetzt über 1 Mio (Euro).
> 
> Jamiroquai (Sänger) hat/te z.B. einen roten F-40 in seiner Garage, den er auch ab und an auf der Rennstrecke gefahren hat. Kam mal eine Doku.



Jay Kays Sammlung ist schon ziemlich nett. Schön, dass es Leute gibt, die solche Autos auch tatsächlich fahren. Gibt ja auch genug Sammler, die die Seltenheiten anonym ersteigern, dann in ihre klimatisierten Garagen stellen und nur mal ab und zu mit einem Lappen den Staub abwischen. Wenigstens 1x im Jahr Goodwood sollte für jeden Sammler historischer (und auch aktueller) Sport- und Rennwagen mit Seltenheitsfaktor Pflicht sein. Wer sich so ein Auto leisten kann, der sollte sich auch den Besuch dort leisten können.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Oktober 2015)

keep talking and nobody explodes


----------



## svd (11. Oktober 2015)

Derzeit wird auch zu zweit in "Dead Island: Riptide" herumgelatscht.
Ich möchte das Spiel ja gerne so mögen, wie den ersten Teil. Bisher ist es mir aber unmöglich.

Technisch hat es einen Satz nach vor gegeben. Von der Palme wedeln bis zum Hintertür rammen, alles sieht schöner aus und ist besser animiert, usw.

Spielerisch gibt es allerdings, mMn, viele Rückschritte, meist höchstens Stillstand, selten tatsächlich Verbesserung.
So ist es jetzt zwar einfacher, Gegenstände zu vergleichen, die Handhabung selbiger im Inventar bleibt aber gewohnt umständlich und hakelig.

Die Zombies respawnen jetzt viel eher, darunter inflationär gesetzte Sonderlinge. Viele Wasserwege erschweren das Fortkommen per pedes, Boot fahren geht zwar schneller, 
wird, der Wasserzombies wegen, aber genauso zur Tortur. Es dauert ganz schön lange, bis neue Schnellreisepunkte freigeschaltet werden, du hast andauernd das Gefühl, 
das Spiel hindere dich aktiv am Fortschritt und strecke die Spielzeit.

Ich hoffe, wir sind bald damit fertig. Einmal durch muss schon sein. Zweiter Durchgang, nein, dann lieber nochmal Teil Eins.


----------



## golani79 (11. Oktober 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Spiel ja gerne so mögen, wie den ersten Teil. Bisher ist es mir aber unmöglich.



Kann mit Teil 1 leider auch schon nix anfangen - 3x begonnen.
2x im SP und 1x im Coop mit nem Kumpel - aber irgendwie will der Funke bei dem Spiel einfach nicht überspringen.


Hab heute mit Legend of Grimrock angefangen - bin im 4. Level und gefällt mir bisher sehr gut.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Oktober 2015)

So bin bei Mad Max bei 62 % Spielzeit. Der Mapbug ist bislang nicht so aufgetreten. Aber ich bekomme in Pinky Eyes Gebiet Rot & Rusty nicht auf 0 Gefährdung. Der Der Rest von Pinky Eyes Territorium ist auf 0. Alle Minenfelder sind weg, alle Sniper sind weg, alle Camps sind weg, alle Top Dogs sind Geschichte, alle Vogelscheuchen soweit auf der Map vorhanden auch. Aber es wird immer noch 1 fehlende Vogelscheuche angezeigt, aber nur bei der Auflistung, nicht auf der Map. Ist das normal ? Oder brauch ich erst die Madenfarm ? Denn den Rest der Festung von Pinky Eye ist auch schon fertig. Nur die Madenmission fehlt für 100% Festungsaufrüstung noch. Oder ist die Vogelscheuche versteckt und muß erst freigeschaltet werden ? Den Spähtrupp hab ich bei Pinky Eye ja eigentlich auch.

Oder ist das wegen dem grau schraffierten Gebiet wo ich die Nahrungsmittel holen soll ? Und wo befindet sich eigentlich der Ort von dem mir Pinky Eye das historische Relikt gegeben hat (nach der Besorgung des Segels) ?


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2015)

Wildstar ich bin ja als Besitzer der Retailversion bevorzugter Kunde und spiel es derzeit nebenbei.

Ganz nett geworden was die in anderthalb Jahren so gepatcht und nochmal komplett überarbeitet haben


----------



## Exar-K (12. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Kann mit Teil 1 leider auch schon nix anfangen - 3x begonnen.
> 2x im SP und 1x im Coop mit nem Kumpel - aber irgendwie will der Funke bei dem Spiel einfach nicht überspringen.


Ich hab es zwar durchgespielt, aber insgesamt war es doch ziemlich zäh.
Ist eigentlich ein ganz nettes Spiel, sie hätten es aber nicht so strecken müssen.


----------



## svd (12. Oktober 2015)

Ja, ich hatte das auch drei, vier Mal angefangen. Was heißt angefangen, jeweils fünf Minuten am Strand herumgelaufen und genervt wieder deinstalliert.
Der Einstieg ist wirklich nicht leicht. Und wenn ich zurückdenke, von den vier Gebieten (Strand, Stadt, Dschungel, Gefängnis) finde ich die letzten drei eigentlich scheiße.
Aber wenn man die Mechanik mal raus hat und die besseren Werkzeuge droppen...

Im Alleingang ist Dead Island echt mühsam. Zu zweit, wenn der Partner nicht einfach irgendwo herumrennt, ganz okay.. 
Was das Kooperlebnis betrifft, auf jeden Fall besser als RE6 (was natürlich keine Kunst ist). vlt. ähnlich gut, wie RE5.

Aber Riptide... das grenzt wirklich an Selbstgeißelung. Das müsste ich glatt mit in die Liste des "miesen Nachfolgerthreads" aufnehmen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. Oktober 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Aber Riptide... das grenzt wirklich an Selbstgeißelung. Das müsste ich glatt mit in die Liste des "miesen Nachfolgerthreads" aufnehmen.


Kann ich verstehen...
Hab's knapp 20 Minuten gespielt & dann weggelegt...
War quasi ein Dead Island 1,5 = fast nix Neues, selbe Spielmechaniken, gleiche Grafik etc.
Da bin ich im Vergleich viel eher auf "Dying Light" gespannt, ich hoffe nur das es zum Release der GOTY-Edition nicht mehr lang hin ist...


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich kenn Riptide nicht...aber Dying Light wurde mir auch recht schnell langweilig, weil man im Grunde auch immer dasselbe macht. Die Gegner werden fetter, die Kämpfe bei Nacht sind am Anfang spannender und gefährlicher - irgendwann ist man aber fett genug, dass das auch nichts mehr ausmacht. Und nat. gehen die Waffen wieder mal viel zu schnell kaputt. Grafik ist klasse, die Parkourelemente unterhaltsam - aber mehr als ein paar Stunden konnte ich mir das nicht geben.

Ist im Grunde Action-Fast Food. Simpel, lecker, aber nicht lange sattmachend, und es fehlen gameplayanreichernde Gewürze und Kräuter. Gut für den schnellen Hunger zwischendurch, genau wie z.b. auch Mad Max, aber ein a la carte wie Witcher 3 oder Deus Ex ist es halt nicht.


----------



## linktheminstrel (12. Oktober 2015)

life is strange und nhl 16 auf der ps4.

nhl16 ist einfach verdammt gut gemacht. die negativen bewertungen aufgrund des scheinbar schlechten online-supports stören mich nicht, da uich diesen nicht nutze. ich habe aber noch nie ein sportspiel gezockt, das dieatmosphäre eines eishockeyspiels so gut eingefangen hat. ich spiele aber dennoch lieber mit der hybridsteuerung als mit der modernen trackice-variante.

bei life of strange dient das erneute duchzocken (diesmal auf konsole [ja, hab's ein zweites mal gekauft]) der schieren überbrückung zu kapitel 5...


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Oktober 2015)

Nach einem Wochenende mit *Rebel Galaxy* (Test kommt in Kürze) bin ich mal wieder *Rocket League* verfallen. Muss doch zu schaffen sein, in diese verdammte Silber-Liga aufzusteigen ...

Nebenbei liebäugele ich mit *Europa Universalis 4*. Ist schon sehr sexy


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Oktober 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nach einem Wochenende mit *Rebel Galaxy*


Das Spiel sieht ganz interessant aus, mit dieser 2D Ebene im Raum und dem Szenario, das mal nicht so aalglatt und auf hochglanz poliert wurde wie der andere Weltraumkrams. Könnte mir gefallen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Oktober 2015)

Ist reinstes Raumschiffporno, aber nett


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2015)

*schnief*... *The Banner Saga.*.. Ich bin durch... *schnäuz*...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alette oder Rook... Ach verdammt, irgendwie ahnte ich es dass einer der beiden den Heldentod sterben muss...


Das Spiel bleibt auf der Platte, mindestens ein zweiter Versuch ist noch drin. Und Teil 2 bereits in meiner Steam-Wunschliste vermerkt.

Ein grandioses Debüt das ihr da hingelegt habt, Stoic Studio.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2015)

Mad Max. Über 60 h gespielt 62 % lt. Statistik fertig. Bin gerade bei der letzten Festung von Deep Frya mit der Aufrüstung fertig. Alle Gebiete (auch Deep Frya) sind auf 0. Hatte bei Pinky Eye einen Bug. 1 Vogelscheuche wurde nicht angezeigt. Weder per Ballon noch per Spähtrupp. Erst beim vorbeifahren wurde die aktiviert.

Jetzt gehts ans Reine Machen (alles einsammeln was noch einzusammeln ist, die offenen Nebenmissionen (u.a. Ödlandmissionen), diverse Rennen und die Hauptmissionen, dazu noch einige Quatschereien mit Ödlandbewohnern und deren Nebenaufgaben). Mal sehen was mich noch erwartet. Aber es ist noch ordentliches Arbeitspensum was folgen wird. Allein die Rennen, dazu jedes Rennen noch einmal mit jedem Erzengel um auf 100% zu kommen.....

Mad Max hat echt den Umfang eines RPG.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mad Max. Über 60 h gespielt 62 % lt. Statistik fertig.



Ist mir unbegreiflich, wie du so lange durchhalten kannst. Ich verstehe den grundsätzlichen Reiz des Content-Abklapperns der 100%-Marke zuliebe (Black Flag bei mir), aber in Mad Max sind mir ja schon nach 30 Stunden die Füße eingeschlafen.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2015)

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.   Auch wenn ich eigentlich genügend Schrott für die nächsten 100 Jahre habe. Da wünschte ich mir das nächste mal mehr Feintuning. Ich hab jetzt schon 25.000 Schrott im Inventar und brauche vielleicht noch davon vielleicht nicht ganz die Hälfte für die Aufrüstung der Autos. Und es gibt ja durch die Schrottcrews auch dauernd Nachschub. Max ist eh schon auf 100%. Sowohl per Griffa wie auch was die Aufrüstungen mit Schrotteilen betrifft.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin bei 72%. Weiß aber nicht, ob ich mir den Rest noch gebe. Gerade die Todesrennen fand ich eher nervig als unterhaltend, da man ja auch immer eine vorgewählte Karre nehmen muss.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich kannst Du zwischen den Autos wählen. Du mußt die nur vorher klauen und in die Festungen fahren. Dann kannst Du zwischen den vorgegebenen wählen. Eine 100%ige Wahl hast Du natürlich nicht. Sondern maximal zwischen den Fahrzeugen die angeboten werden und Du mußt die auch besitzen. 

Und dann kannst/mußt Du für 100% die ganzen Rennen noch jeweils mit allen Erzengeln fahren. Frag mich aber bitte nicht wie. Ob man dazu die rechte Wahlspalte nehmen muß ? Obwohl dort steht fahre gegen Freunde und Deine eigene Zeiten ?


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Oktober 2015)

Ist nicht bei der Autoauswahl immer ein Erzengel dabei? Den muss man dann halt vorher zusammenbauen, dann kann man damit fahren. Mit Chumbuckets Raketenwerfer verlaufen die Rennen um einiges entspannter.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2015)

Seitdem ich meine Erzengel gebaut habe bin ich noch nicht wieder Rennen gefahren. Müßte ich echt mal probieren.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Oktober 2015)

Resident Evil HD Remaster mit "Anti-Tür-Öffnungsanimation" - mod.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rt9kEknvrFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Oktober 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> "Anti-Tür-Öffnungsanimation" - mod.


Rofl

Sowas gibt's echt?! [emoji23]


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. Oktober 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> ... aber in Mad Max sind mir ja schon nach 30 Stunden die Füße eingeschlafen.



Du kannst auch fahren.  Spaß! 

Ich finde das Setting klasse. Sand, Sand, noch mehr Sand und trotzdem abwechslungsreiche Umgebung die stimmungsvoll in Szene gesetzt ist. Die Festungen oder Fundorte werden auch irgendwie nicht langweilig. Mal eine Höhle, mal ein Schiffswrack, mal ein Schiffswrack das unterirdisch unzählige Gänge bietet ... ganz zu schweigen von den vielen kleinen Details. Ich bin bei 40 Stunden Spielzeit und bis Gastown könnten es weitere 40 Stunden werden - ohne Schnellreise-Funktion. Habe mich an dem V6 noch nicht satt gehört und mache nach besagten 40 Stunden sogar noch extra langsam. Ich muss nur aufpassen, dass ich zu Fallout 4 nicht vom Ödland die Schnauze voll habe.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Rofl
> 
> Sowas gibt's echt?! [emoji23]


warum nicht?


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Resident Evil HD Remaster mit "Anti-Tür-Öffnungsanimation" - mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolles Spiel <3 Hab's neulich auch gleich mehrfach hintereinander durchgespielt. Das wird irgendwie nie langweilig und macht immer Bock


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2015)

Wildstar in der überarbeiteten Fassung macht es wirklich Spass abends 1 bis 2 stunden zu questen und lvlen.

Viele eastereggs und netter humor


----------



## Chemenu (15. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eigentlich kannst Du zwischen den Autos wählen. Du mußt die nur vorher klauen und in die Festungen fahren. Dann kannst Du zwischen den vorgegebenen wählen. Eine 100%ige Wahl hast Du natürlich nicht. Sondern maximal zwischen den Fahrzeugen die angeboten werden und Du mußt die auch besitzen.
> 
> Und dann kannst/mußt Du für 100% die ganzen Rennen noch jeweils mit allen Erzengeln fahren. Frag mich aber bitte nicht wie. Ob man dazu die rechte Wahlspalte nehmen muß ? Obwohl dort steht fahre gegen Freunde und Deine eigene Zeiten ?



Ich werd die 100% wohl nicht erreichen. Bin jetzt eigentlich komplett durch, 91% laut Statistik, aber mir fehlt ein Charakter in den Biografien. Sehr merkwürdig...


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2015)

Wie lange hast Du gebraucht? Hast Du alles eingesammelt?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin momentan wieder verliebt in The Witcher 3 und hole jetzt viele Quests nach, die ich mir im ersten Durchgang aufgehoben habe, bevor ich dann den DLC spiele. 
Gestern habe ich erst einmal Tyrion Lennister gefunden. Der Arme. [emoji6]

Und dann spiele ich zwischendurch Destiny, was zu zweit kurzweiligen Spaß bringt. [emoji1]


----------



## Chemenu (15. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie lange hast Du gebraucht? Hast Du alles eingesammelt?



Bin bei über 80 Stunden. Hab sonst alles auf 100%, Autos, Historische Relikte, usw. 
Find ich sehr komisch dass mir ein Charakter fehlt, weil da sind ja eigentlich nur wichtige Charaktere aufgeführt und nicht irgendwelche gesichtslosen Wastelander. 
So als würde ich einen Teil der Story verpasst haben.


----------



## Exar-K (15. Oktober 2015)

Endlich Max-Level bei Counter Strike GO erreicht und die Service Medal bekommen.
Ich glaub, jetzt spiel ich das erstmal etwas weniger. Supreme Master scheint eh noch etwas hoch zu sein, ein Rang tiefer läufts besser.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Oktober 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Supreme Master scheint eh noch etwas hoch zu sein, ein Rang tiefer läufts besser.



Die Erfahrung musste ich auch machen^^


----------



## Exar-K (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich hing ja ein Weilchen auf ~DMG fest.
Dann hatten unsere 2 schlechtesten Spieler "leider" keine Zeit mitzuspielen und schwupp ging es hoch auf Eagle Master.
Wenn die länger fehlen, ist da noch mehr drin.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Oktober 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich hing ja ein Weilchen auf ~DMG fest.
> Dann hatten unsere 2 schlechtesten Spieler "leider" keine Zeit mitzuspielen und schwupp ging es hoch auf Eagle Master.
> Wenn die länger fehlen, ist da noch mehr drin.



Ich spiele in der Regel mit Leuten die zwischen LEM und Global sind. Da ist es nicht so schwer sich auf dem Level zu halten^^


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Bin bei über 80 Stunden. Hab sonst alles auf 100%, Autos, Historische Relikte, usw.
> Find ich sehr komisch dass mir ein Charakter fehlt, weil da sind ja eigentlich nur wichtige Charaktere aufgeführt und nicht irgendwelche gesichtslosen Wastelander.
> So als würde ich einen Teil der Story verpasst haben.



Da fehlen mir noch rund 20 h. Aber das mit dem fehlenden Char ist schon komisch. Evtl. ein Bug ? Oder ein nicht aufgeräumte Fundstelle wo eventuell einer herumstreunen könnte ? Oder einer der Ödlandbewohner ?


----------



## Chemenu (15. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da fehlen mir noch rund 20 h. Aber das mit dem fehlenden Char ist schon komisch. Evtl. ein Bug ? Oder ein nicht aufgeräumte Fundstelle wo eventuell einer herumstreunen könnte ? Oder einer der Ödlandbewohner ?



Definitiv ein Bug. Ausgerechnet Jeet fehlt.


----------



## golani79 (15. Oktober 2015)

Bin jetzt mit Legend of Grimrock durch - schöner Dungeon Crawler im Oldschool Style.
Klare Empfehlung, wenn man solche Spiele mag!


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Definitiv ein Bug. Ausgerechnet Jeet fehlt.



Bin jetzt bei knapp 70%. Mir fehlen noch rund 25% der Chars. Sind das auch Fahrzeuge mit ? Fundstellen gibt's nur noch 3 Stück. 1 x im Flughafen, 1 x in Gastown, 1 x nur durch eine Ödlandmission freischaltbar. Alle Camps sind auf 100%, Und sonst fehlen nur noch die Nebenmissionen (von Deep Frya und Hauptmissionen ab Gastown).

Dafür hab ich einen anderen Bug. Ich finde ein Lkw-Wrack was zu öffnen ist. ich öffne es und finde Nahrung und 1 x Schrott. Die Schrottkiste läßt sich nicht öffnen. Ich zurück ins nächste HQ und fahr wieder hin. Lkw ist wieder zu und läßt sich trotz roter Kreuze auf der Heckklappe nicht mehr öffnen ? Und müßte eigentlich von vorher noch offen sein ? WTF ? Mal sehen wie weit ich komme.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2015)

Bin mit *Metal Gear Solid 5* durch. Tolles Spiel, hat mir gut gefallen.Hat auch einen riesigen Umfang, wie ein großes Rollenspiel. Wer das spielen möchte, der sollte sich sehr viel Zeit nehmen 

Und jetzt geht's als nächstes an das *Witcher 3 Addon Heart of Stone*.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2015)

Wie lang ist die Spieldauer von MGS ungefähr?


----------



## Chemenu (16. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich einen anderen Bug. Ich finde ein Lkw-Wrack was zu öffnen ist. ich öffne es und finde Nahrung und 1 x Schrott. Die Schrottkiste läßt sich nicht öffnen.





Spoiler



Die Schrottkiste war bei mir falsch herum positioniert, d.h. ich musste sie von der Aussenseite des LKW öffnen, durch die Wand.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Oktober 2015)

ich werde die Tage mal Unity (und eventuell Rogue) weiter angehen, da Syndicate ja schon fast an der Haustür klingelt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Oktober 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich werde die Tage mal Unity (und eventuell Rogue) weiter angehen, da Syndicate ja schon fast an der Haustür klingelt


"Unity" steht bei mir auch demnächst an. Vor Weihnachten möchte ich es zumindest geschafft haben.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Die Schrottkiste war bei mir falsch herum positioniert, d.h. ich musste sie von der Aussenseite des LKW öffnen, durch die Wand.



Stimmt. Kann sogar sein, daß das die gleiche wie bei mir ist.


----------



## golani79 (16. Oktober 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich werde die Tage mal Unity (und eventuell Rogue) weiter angehen, da Syndicate ja schon fast an der Haustür klingelt



Müsste mal bei Brotherhood weiterspielen


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie lang ist die Spieldauer von MGS ungefähr?



Die Hauptstory wahrscheinlich so 30-40 Stunden. Mit Nebenoperationen so 70-80 und willst du das Spiel wirklich ganz auf 100% bringen dann wohl über 100 Stunden.

Man kann z.B. nach dem Ende dann noch weiterspielen und hat einige der alten Missionen dann nochmal in neuer Ausführung mit Vorgaben wie z.B. unentdeckt bleiben, extrem und so weiter. Sind dann quasi nochmal in schwieriger Form verfügbar.

Die einzige wirkliche Kritik die ich habe, und ich hoffe das ist jetzt kein Spoiler, ist, dass einiges am Ende offen bleibt. Da hätte man noch 2,3 Missionen einbauen sollen, die das klären, oder hat am Ende die Zeit gefehlt? 
Ob da noch eine DLC-Kampagne kommt, die das zu Ende führt?


----------



## McDrake (17. Oktober 2015)

Wolfenstein gestern zu Ende gespielt.
Fand das Ende überraschend emotional oO

Dass eine Statistik geführt wurde, hab ich erst nach dem Abspann bemerkt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2015)

Du bist besser als Bonkic gewesen ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Du bist besser als Bonkic gewesen ^^



Das ist doch alles was zählt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2015)

Es wundert mich, dass ich dann nicht drin stehe, weil du mich ja auch in der Freundesliste drin hast. Aber wahrscheinlich liegt es auch daran, weil ich die German Edition gespielt hab.
Nicht, dass es wichtig wäre, ist mir nur so aufgefallen


----------



## McDrake (17. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es wundert mich, dass ich dann nicht drin stehe, weil du mich ja auch in der Freundesliste drin hast. Aber wahrscheinlich liegt es auch daran, weil ich die German Edition gespielt hab.
> Nicht, dass es wichtig wäre, ist mir nur so aufgefallen


Jo.
Könnt daran liegen.
Ist Bonk ösi?


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Oktober 2015)

Witcher 3  - "Hearts of Stone".

Hab's gestern und heute durchgesuchtet. Meine Güte, was für ein großartiges Addon. Ich glaube, seit "Mask of the Betrayer" fand ich kein RPG-Addon so dermaßen überzeugend. Hält locker mit den besten Geschichten des Hauptspiels mit, z. B. der "Blutigen Baron"-Storyline.
Brilliant geschrieben, auch wenn man sehr schnell durchschaut, wer denn der eigentliche Antagonist ist bzw. um wen es sich dabei in Wirklichkeit handelt. 



Spoiler



Ich war mir eigentlich schon bei dem Treffen um Mitternacht an einer Wegkreuzung ziemlich sicher.



Wenn "Blood & Wine" nächstes Jahr auch nur ansatzweise die gleiche Qualität aufweist, dann schreibe ich Bettelbriefe nach Warschau, damit sie noch mindestens ein paar weitere Addons produzieren.


----------



## Rising-Evil (18. Oktober 2015)

Hab gestern auch wieder bei "The Witcher 3" weitergespielt, nach knapp 2,5 Monaten, die ich fast ausnahmslos mit GTA verbracht habe...
Tja, was soll man sagen ?
Jedes einzelne Nebenquest ist ein Geniestreich, die Atmosphäre ist einfach zum Niederknien (bis auf die paar Klongesichter) und der Umfang, Gott, ich werd vermutlich nichtmal bis Weihnachten fertig sein...
Soweit für mich definitiv das Singleplayer-Spiel des Jahres, MGSV und Batman: Arkham Knight hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert
Und nebenher natürlich auch Rocket League - 2 vs 2 - das steckt FIFA mühelos in die Tasche


----------



## golani79 (18. Oktober 2015)

Da ich Legend of Grimrock mittlerweile durch habe, werde ich jetzt auch *Witcher 3 - Hearts of Stone* spielen - bin echt schon gespannt


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2015)

Mad Max. Jetzt kurz vor dem Finale. 



Spoiler



Glory und Hope sind tot



Und es gibt (leider) hinten heraus zu doch einige Bugs. Wähle ich beim Rennen ein spezielles Buzzard-Fahrzeug stürzt Mad Max ohne Fehlermeldung ab. . Manchmal wird beim Anklicken eines Ziels keine Route eingeblendet. Dazu ist gestern Mad Max abgestürzt und meine gesamte Tastatureinstellung war für den Schrubber. Sprich wieder alles neu konfigurieren. 

Und mir fehlt noch 1 historisches Relikt und 1 Ort (den sehe ich nur nicht auf der Karte). Und bei den Roadkills fehlt mir noch was (vermutlich noch Fahrzeuge). Mal sehen was ich davon noch zusammenbekomme.

Es fehlen mir nur noch einige Jumps (wo kann man eigentlich 4 Sekunden in der Luft bleiben ??) und 2 oder 3 Ödländer kontaktieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2015)

Aktuell spiele ich *BlazeRush*, ein kleiner Funracer irgendwo zwischen *Super Mario Kart* und *Micro Machines*. Scheint mehr so ein "So für zwischendurch"-Titel zu sein, und so betrachte ich diesen auch. Nette und sehr flüssige Grafik, technolastige Musik und ein sehr chaotisches Spielprinzip. Die Tracks sind allerdings ziemlich klein, mehr als drei Runden pro Strecke fahre ich momentan (noch) nicht, und die Kamera ist mal eine ganz Eigenwillige. Als ob die sich nicht entscheiden kann ob sie mir, den anderen KI-Gegnern oder wo auch immer direkt folgen soll.  

Will aber nicht meckern, war ein Gratis-Key von Indiegala.com. ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Oktober 2015)

Sieht scheisswitzig aus^^ Wie isn die Steuerung?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Sieht scheisswitzig aus^^ Wie isn die Steuerung?


Es IST scheisswitzig. Zuerst dachte ich dass mein Pad kaputt wäre weil keine der Schulter- oder anderen Tasten meine Karre zum Beschleunigen auffordern wollte... Bis ich geschnallt hab dass man nur einen der Sticks zum Lenken sowie Gasgeben benötigt. *Hand gegen die Stirn klatsch*

Anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nach ein Paar Minuten geht's eigentlich ganz gut. Nur eben die Kamera verhält sich immer recht seltsam. Mal sehe ich mich zentral, dann mal wieder am Bildschirmrand (wobei ich fast Angst bekomme hinter diesem zu verschwinden ), und auch das wechselhafte Rein-wie Rauszoomen erlaubt nicht immer den allerbesten Überblick.

Aber es macht definitiv Fun, könnte nichts Gegenteiliges behaupten. Liegt wohl an den Entwicklern (Targem), die haben auch das grandiose* Insane 2 *fabriziert. Und das war erste Sahne.


----------



## McDrake (19. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem ich Rome2, Panumbra und sonstiges aus meiner Bibliothek angespielt habe (erster Tag Urlaub), bei
I_*nto the Stars *_ hängen geblien.
Habs bei KS unterstützt und ist eines der wenigen Games, welches ich in dieser frühen Phase ausprobiere.
Tjoa... so weit so gut.
Nach 73 Minuten, laut STEAM, kann ich mir wohl noch kein Urteil erlauben.
Aber irgendwie hatte ich schon Spass daran. ich glaub, ich hab da noch nicht ganz alles durchschaut. Aber trotzdem... so weit, so gut.


----------



## Wynn (20. Oktober 2015)

Heute abend Life is Strange Episode 5 und Tales of the Borderlands Episode 5


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Oktober 2015)

Der letzte Teil von *Life is Strange* kloppt bei mir auch laut an die Tür und brüllt: SPIEL MICH ENDLICH!!! Heute Abend werde ich aber noch versuchen, *Fran Bow* zuende zu bringen (bin jetzt im letzten Kapitel, glaube ich), was auch ein sehr schönes (aber auch sehr düsteres) Adventure ist, allerdings völlig anders als Life is Strange.

Ich bin sogar schon am Überlegen, ob ich mit Life is Strange nicht bis zum Wochenende warte und es dann einfach am Stück durchspiele ... aber ich denke, ich werde es mir auf zwei oder drei Abende aufteilen. Nen guten Wein kippt man schließlich auch nicht in einem Zug runter.


----------



## golani79 (20. Oktober 2015)

Hab grade *Life is Strange Episode 5 *durchgespielt - stellenweise schön abgedreht. Hat mir als abschließende Episode recht gut gefallen.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. Oktober 2015)

Finale Episode durchgespielt von Life is Strange auf Twitter, Youtube, Reddit, Facebook und co ist derzeit Ausnahmezustand in den Kommentaren.



Spoiler



Pain and glory, Hand in hand, A sacrifice, The highest price​
Ich muss gleich sagen seit Episode 1 bin ich Fan Chloe
Wenn immer es ging habe ich sie verteidigt. Ich habe Arcadia Bay geopfert weil Chloe es mir wert war. Ja ich habe jetzt Blut an meinen Händen aber ich konnte einfach nicht Chloe opfern. Ich konnte ihr ihn Episode 4 auch nicht Sterbehilfe geben.

Mich würde interessieren wie manche Storyplots und Gespräche am Schluss wären wenn ich einen anderen Weg gewählt hätte. 

Kate hat mich im Traum verflucht das meine Seele wie ihre ewig rumwandern wird weil ich sie nicht retten konnte. An ihren Platz war ein grosser Blutfleck zu finden.

Wie würde sich die Story um David Madsen entwicklen wenn man ihm vertrauen würde ? 

Wie wär die Story wenn ich manche Entscheidungen bezüglich chloe nicht gemacht hätte ? Ich habe ja auf ihren Handy das Foto von Rachel ersetzt.

Viele leute ragen das Episode 5 das ende egal ist was man tut man hat nur zwei möglichkeiten dabei sind es die kleinen änderungen im spiel und das verhalten der leute zwischen episode 1 bis 5 die einem aufgefallen sind.


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Finale Episode durchgespielt von Life is Strange auf Twitter, Youtube, Reddit, Facebook und co ist derzeit Ausnahmezustand in den Kommentaren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



habe mich genau gleich entschieden. hier meine gedanken dazu, falls es dich interessiert... http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...rized-launch-trailer-zur-finalen-episode.html 
das ende läuft auch nur auf diese eine entscheidung zu. das ist mmn auch gut und recht, wenn es einen richtigen epilog gegeben hätte, der die entscheidungen im lauf der fünf episoden abwiegt und dem spieler aufzeigt, wen man retten konnte. das ding, was mich an dem abspann am meisten stört, ist wie gesagt, dass die beiden lächelnd aus dem trümmerfeld arcadia bay verschwinden, obwohl anscheinend alle umgekommen sind. das ergibt einfach keinen sinn.
zur unterschied-frage. am besten, du spielst es nochmal durch, erwarte dir aber nicht zu viel, das ist auch wegen der recht kurzen entwicklungszeit nicht anders möglich. das eine oder andere coole ding gibt es aber durchaus zu erleben, wenn man katie gerettet hat.


----------



## golani79 (20. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Finale Episode durchgespielt von Life is Strange auf Twitter, Youtube, Reddit, Facebook und co ist derzeit Ausnahmezustand in den Kommentaren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich fand Chloe als Charakter auch immer ziemlich cool - aber eigentlich ist alles ja nur so weit gekommen, weil man in der Toilette Gott gespielt hat. Habe am Ende Chloes Wunsch respektiert und ich persönlich finde auch, dass dass das "gute" bzw. bessere oder richtigere Ende ist. 
All die Leute in Arcadia Bay, die auch Chloe am Herzen liegen, einfach so zu opfern, für jemanden, der, wenn es normal verlaufen wäre damals in der Toilette eben schon gestorben wäre? Nope .. kann ich nicht verantworten - so gern ich Chloe im Spiel auch gemocht habe.

Dieses Ende hat zwar einen ziemlich bitteren Beigeschmack, fühlt sich meiner Meinung nach aber richtig an (hab mir das 2. Ende - also das, wo man Arcadia Bay opfert - nur auf Youtube angesehen und das fand ich eigentlich recht lame).


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



mich würde wirklich interessieren, wie das andere ende aussieht, ohne es spielen zu müssen, obwohl: unwissenheit ist oft ein segen  . jedoch ist ein happy end, das den tod von chloe einfordert für mich wirklich extrem unlogisch. denn das einzig logische ergebnis wäre entweder der tod von max, victoria, nathan und katie (da man ja die zeit nicht manipulieren darf, soll heißen, man darf jeffersson nicht mit dem wissen aus der zukunft der polizei ausliefern, niemanden warnen, niemanden retten. ansonsten: trotz dem tod von chloe: tornado! ich will dich nicht zum anderen ende spoilern, alles was ich sage ist, dass mir ein richtiger epilog extrem abgeht, da ich ja mit dieser entscheidung im gegensatz zur anderen zu meinem eingreifen in das schicksal der bewohner eingegriffen habe. zudem: man rettet ja im sturm die leute in dem diner und einige außerhalb. wie viele opfer es gibt, wissen wir schlicht nicht. für mich war also die entscheidung für chloe die einzig richtige. wenn das das entwicklerteam andes sieht, schön und gut.



alles in allem ist life is strange ein ernsthafter goty-kandidat. das storytelling ist phänomenal, die charaktere supersympathisch und auch tiefgründiger, als in den meisten games, die ich bis jetzt gespielt habe, obwohl sie am anfang extrem clicheehaft erscheinen. es gibt sympathieträger, das obermiststück, den teenieschwarm als lehrer, bullies, etc. . anbei gibt es wirklich enorm viel für ein episodenspiel zu entdecken und jede menge entscheidungen, die sich in der von telltale bekannt nebenläufigen art auf das spielgeschehen auswirken. 
absolute kaufempfehlung!!!!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Oktober 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> wenn es einen richtigen epilog gegeben hätte





Spoiler



Die gesamte zweite hälfte der Episode ist im Grunde ein Epilog.
Besonders die Traumsequenz in der so viele Ereignisse und Entscheidungen noch mal thematisiert werden.
Die einzelnen Charaktere reagieren dort auf die vorherigen Entscheidungen.
Das eigentliche Ende fand ich bisher auch eher suboptimal, muss mir aber nachher noch die zweite Variante anschauen, bevor ich ein abschließendes Urteil bilde.
Davon abgesehen, finde ich die Traumsequenz als großen Epilog großartig umgesetzt.


----------



## golani79 (20. Oktober 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Es stellt sich halt die Frage, ob alles auch so gekommen wäre, hätte Max nicht eingegriffen - wird Chloe anfangs in der Toilette erschossen, wird Nathan ja verhaftet. Da dieser mit Jefferson gemeinsame Sache gemacht hat, könnte es genausogut sein, dass dieser ihn an die Polizei verpfeift und auch er verhaftet wird, so, dass er gar keine Gelegenheit hat, die anderen Morde zu begehen.

Es bleibt hier meiner Meinung nach ziemlich viel Freiheit für eigene Interpretationen - nur, wie ich vorher schon geschrieben habe, empfinde ich das Ende, bei dem Chloe stirbt, als das richtige bzw. richtigere und es hat sich auch "gut" angefühlt, als die Endsequenz lief. War jedoch ne ziemlich harte Entscheidung - würde ich aber wohl jederzeit wieder so treffen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. Oktober 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



aber eben nur in einem ziemlich wirren traum. was wurde denn aus den ganzen leuten, die man im sturm gerettet hat, was wurde aus veronica, die ja wohl von chloe's stiefvater und den cops gerettet wurde, wie sieht chloe's beziehung mit david in zukunft aus und v.a. (nur aufmachen, wenn du arcadia bay dem sturm asugeliefert hast



Spoiler



wieso sind die mädels so gut drauf, wenn doch alles zerstört und tot ist, als sie arcadia bay verlassen.


 ich hätte mir hier wirklich gerne angesehen, wie sich meine entscheidungen auf meine mitmenschen ausgewirkt haben...das konnte ich nicht in dem traum sehen. hier wurde max v.a. mit ihren ängsten konfronitiert.


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



und da sind wir wieder an dem punkt, wo man sich fragt, wo die manipulation von ereignissen anfängt und aufhöhrt. sollte nämlich max nathan von jeffersson erzählen, manipuliert sie wiederum die ereignisse. ansonsten: wieso sollte nathan von anfang an jeffersson, eine art vaterfigur für ihn, anschwärzen wollen?


----------



## Wynn (20. Oktober 2015)

So nach einer Abendbrotpause auch Episode 5 von Borderlands abgeschlossen neben Wolf Among us mein Lieblingsspiel von Telltale

Ich hoffe da kommt noch eine fortsetzung

Humor war gut, Charaktere gut, Story cool

Die Quicktime Events waren überwiegend anders als bei Walking Dead garnicht mehr nervig sondern waren gut eingebunden


----------



## MichaelG (21. Oktober 2015)

So bin bei 90% in Mad Max. 100% werden es wohl nicht werden. Dank 100% Suchgebieten, Charakteren etc. aber nur 99% historischen Relikten. Nr. 96 fehlt. Ich weiß aber nicht von wo. Alles wird als erledigt angezeigt. Bei Roadkills fehlen mir auch noch 3%. Bei Fahrzeugen nur das eine. Diese Dinge dürften aber genauso wie die noch offenen Herausforderungen machbar sein. Nur das fehlende Relikt wurmt mich richtig. Sonst könnte Mad Max ein perfektes Spiel sein, was die Lösung aller Herausforderungen betrifft.

Und beim Wechsel zwischen den Erzengeln habe ich einen Bug. Da verstellt sich dauernd der Ausstattungslevel der Fahrzeuge. Statt dem größten V8 ist plötzlich nur der zweitkleinste V6 eingebaut. Dafür 0 Panzerung, keine Stoßstange, keine Schleifer, die falschen Reifen und nicht mal die Lackierung paßt.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2015)

auch mit *life is strange* durch (leider). 



Spoiler



die finale, vermeintlich schwerste entscheidung war vermutlich die einfachste im ganzen spiel.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Oktober 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> die finale, vermeintlich schwerste entscheidung war vermutlich die einfachste im ganzen spiel.





Spoiler



Nicht wirklich, wenn man Pricefield-Fan ist.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht wirklich, wenn man Pricefield-Fan ist.





Spoiler



nachdem ich jetzt weiß, was damit gemeint ist, bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass wir dieselbe entscheidung getroffen haben.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2015)

Kennt jemand diesen Titel?

Party Hard - Your neighbors are having a loud party. Kill them. | tiny Build GAMES

 

Die Idee an sich klingt ja ganz witzig, vorallem der Teil, dass man die Umgebung einbeziehen muss. Jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Spiel gesammelt?


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. Oktober 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> nachdem ich jetzt weiß, was damit gemeint ist, bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass wir dieselbe entscheidung getroffen haben.



wie fandest du das ende?.


----------



## Taiwez (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich spiele seit heute Fallout Shelter, macht mich ja schon ziemlich süchtig und es kribbelt mir in den Fingern, dauernt an mein Handy zu gehen. NICHT GUT!


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht wirklich, wenn man Pricefield-Fan ist.





Spoiler



Doch besonders dann  Was meine Max alles für Chloe getan hat und wie im Epilog man nochmal die Woche mit Chloe als Bilder sah und das Gespräch vorm Epilog als man Chloe alles erzählt was man für sie erlitten hat und wie Chloe einen vor Evil Max im Dinner gerettet hat.


----------



## golani79 (21. Oktober 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> und da sind wir wieder an dem punkt, wo man sich fragt, wo die manipulation von ereignissen anfängt und aufhöhrt. sollte nämlich max nathan von jeffersson erzählen, manipuliert sie wiederum die ereignisse. ansonsten: wieso sollte nathan von anfang an jeffersson, eine art vaterfigur für ihn, anschwärzen wollen?





Spoiler



Ist halt die Frage - glaub, da bräuchte man mehr Hintergrundinformationen zur Beziehung zw. Nathan und Jefferson - wobei ich mir schon vorstellen könnte, dass es nicht mehr ganz so gut läuft zw. den beiden, da Nathan ja Rachel auf dem Gewissen hat. Und dies könnte durchaus zu Spannungen geführt haben, so dass Nathan halt im Verhör auspackt.



Zum Ende:


Spoiler



lol .. bin ich der Einzige hier, der Arcadia Bay gerettet hat? Alles Egoisten hier, die sich entscheiden jemanden zu retten, der eigentlich tot sein sollte und lieber ne ganze Stadt opfern aufgrund der Tatsache, dass man Gott gespielt hat und auf einen der Hauptcharaktere steht


----------



## TwilightSinger (21. Oktober 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit heute Fallout Shelter, macht mich ja schon ziemlich süchtig und es kribbelt mir in den Fingern, dauernt an mein Handy zu gehen. NICHT GUT!



Eine kleine Runde Shelter zwischendurch macht immer wieder Spaß.
Parallel zu Shelter spiele ich Fallout 3.


----------



## Exar-K (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich wollte gestern Abend mit Ghostbusters anfangen, konnte aber die Sprache nicht wechseln.
Soweit ich mich recht entsinne, wurde das Spiel doch auch mit den Originalsprechern auf deutsch synchronisiert.
Im Spielmenü gibt es aber keine Option und bei Steam ist es schon auf deutsch gestellt.

Fehlt bei der Steamfassung die DE-Tonspur?


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2015)

Zum Ende:


Spoiler



lol .. bin ich der Einzige hier, der Arcadia Bay gerettet hat? Alles Egoisten hier, die sich entscheiden jemanden zu retten, der eigentlich tot sein sollte und lieber ne ganze Stadt opfern aufgrund der Tatsache, dass man Gott gespielt hat und auf einen der Hauptcharaktere steht 


[/QUOTE]



Spoiler



Da herscht seit dienstag früher morgen krieg in den social media plattformen. Ich sehe es nicht Egoistisch. Leute haben schon andere sachen gemacht für so eine tiefe freundschaft / liebe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@Exark

http://store.steampowered.com/app/9870/?l=german

Bei Steam nur Deutsche Oberfläche kein Deutscher Ton.

Retail sah es vielleicht anders aus aber war schon öfters so das sie nur die Lizenz für die US Fassung haben


----------



## memoger (21. Oktober 2015)

Assasin's Creed Black Flag - bis zu 32%. Danach speichert das Spiel keinen Fortschritt mehr. 5 Stunden Spielzeit gingen verloren und ich muss immer an der alten Stelle wieder anfangen, egal was ich mache. Bis dahin hat's viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Oktober 2015)

Broforce! Bitches!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jLkwzHBlajc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Zum Ende:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



wie gesagt: ich sehe es eher so, dass ich zu meinen entscheidungen stehe. arcadia bay bleibt mit einem rückzieher das von den prescotts korumpierte nest, der ausgang der geschichte nathan/jeffersson und v.a. katie ist für mich, der die andere route nicht nimmt zu ungewiss. wenn alles gut ausgegangen ist, schön und gut, ich habe mich anders entschieden und würde es beim nächsten mal wieder genauso machen (in fact wird das sogar heute stattfinden)
 ein epilog wäre wie gesagt etwas großartiges gewesen und hätte dieser entscheidung und den getroffenen entscheidungen in der serie vielleicht größere traglast gegeben... vielleicht gibt's den ja noch nachgeliefert, da ich bei weitem nicht der einzige bin, der das so sieht.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Oktober 2015)

Mad Max. Dank Internet hab ich jetzt Relikt 97 gefunden. Ist tatsächlich ein Bug. Wird auf der Karte nicht angezeigt und leuchtet auch nicht. Befindet sich in Pinky Eyes Festung auf der obersten Ebenen (falls jemand das Relikt vermißt). So nun kann ich in aller Ruhe den Rest angehen, damit ich doch noch auf 100% komme.


----------



## Chemenu (21. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mad Max. Dank Internet hab ich jetzt Relikt 97 gefunden.



Die Relikte in den Festungen werden doch generell nicht auf der Karte angezeigt?


----------



## Taiwez (21. Oktober 2015)

Grade Tales of the Borderlands beendet. Für mich bei weitem das beste Telltale-Game, die Geschichte hat mich echt mitgerissen und bis zum Ende top unterhalten; und das, obwohl ich damals nicht wusste, was ich von dem Spiel halten sollte, weil ich gedacht hab, das sie es nie schaffen, den Spagat zwischen einem typischen Telltale Spiel und Borderlands zu schaffen. Haben sie aber. Bin echt froh, das ich da auf mein Bauchgefühl gehört habe und zugegriffen hab.


100%ige Kaufempfehlung von mir, wenn es jemand von euch noch nicht haben sollte. Es lohnt sich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Grade Tales of the Borderlands beendet. Für mich bei weitem das beste Telltale-Game, die Geschichte hat mich echt mitgerissen und bis zum Ende top unterhalten; und das, obwohl ich damals nicht wusste, was ich von dem Spiel halten sollte, weil ich gedacht hab, das sie es nie schaffen, den Spagat zwischen einem typischen Telltale Spiel und Borderlands zu schaffen. Haben sie aber. Bin echt froh, das ich da auf mein Bauchgefühl gehört habe und zugegriffen hab.
> 
> 
> 100%ige Kaufempfehlung von mir, wenn es jemand von euch noch nicht haben sollte. Es lohnt sich.


Sehe gerade deine Erfolge in den Steam-Aktivitäten. Hast du das heute in einem Rutsch durchgespielt?!


----------



## Taiwez (21. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sehe gerade deine Erfolge in den Steam-Aktivitäten. Hast du das heute in einem Rutsch durchgespielt?!



Nur die letzte Episode. 

Morgen werde ich Life is Strange beginnen, habe da weder Lets Plays gesehen, noch mich hier in den Threads durch die Spoiler-Tags geklickt. Ich verspreche mir viel.


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2015)

Tales of Borderlands braucht man pro Episode 2 bis 3 Stunden genauso wie bei Life is Strange je genau wie viel man erkundet


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Hab mich nur gewundert weil alle Erfolge nach Abschluss jedes der 5 Kapitel an ein und demselben Tag erspielt wurden.


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2015)

jo da geht telltale inflationär mit um 

Ich werd Life is strange wohl nicht 100 % abschliessen können - das Flaschen Foto klappt bei mir nicht ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Oktober 2015)

Puh, bin jetzt auch mit *Life is Strange* durch. Was für ein Stress ...



Spoiler



Und wieder so eine schwere Entscheidung am Ende, ähnlich wie in Episode 4, wo man entscheiden soll, ob man Chloe die Überdosis geben will oder nicht. Ich hab mich, wie 53% der Spieler zum Zeitpunkt, als ich fertig war, für Arcadia Bay entschieden. An sich hätte ich das ganze Chaos vielleicht sogar bestehen lassen, aber wenn das Schicksal Chloe wirklich auf seiner to-kill-Liste hatte, dann hätte es das sicher wieder versucht.

Zweifel hatte ich eigentlich nur, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, ob das den Tornado verhindern würde. Schließlich wäre das, unabhängig vom linearen Zeitablauf, nur eine weitere Manipulation gewesen. Aber es kam dann ja scheinbar kein Tornado oder andere Naturanomalien. Die Entscheidung gegen Chloes Leben ist mir schon in Episode 4 schwer gefallen, auch wenn  ich mir da ziemlich sicher war, dass ich das Ganze nochmal rückgängig  machen kann (was dann ja auch so war, keine zwei Minuten später).

Was mich stört: Am Ende bedanken sich die Entwickler, dass man Life is Strange - Season 1 gespielt hat, was irgendwie wie eine Ankündigung von Season 2 klingt. Warum kann man nicht mal eine Story und ein Thema als abgeschlossen stehen lassen? Mit dem Erfolg von Life is Strange haben die Entwickler sich einen Namen gemacht, ich bin mir sicher, das würde sich auch positiv auf eine komplett neue Marke mit einem ganz anderen Thema auswirken. Da muss doch wirklich keine Season 2 sein.

*edit*

Aus irgendeinem Grund hatte ich bei der Albtraumsequenz, kurz vor  Schluss, das Gefühl, dass sich alle so drehen und wenden würde, dass Max  auch gleichzeitig Rachel ist (immerhin ändert sie in einer Szene selbst  ihre Gestalt zu Victoria). Wie auch immer: Ist nicht passiert. Aber  irgendwie hatte ich schon damit gerechnet, dass man Rachel nochmal  lebendig zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Oktober 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die Relikte in den Festungen werden doch generell nicht auf der Karte angezeigt?



Doch eigentlich schon. Zumindestens in der letzten Festung Und spätestens wenn Du davor stehst sind die markiert. Und auch wenn Du X drückst steht da x/10 Schrott und x/1 Relikte. Ist ja jetzt Bockwurst. Hab jetzt alle. Fehlen noch die ganzen Jumps und 2-3 spezielle Killarten. Rennen sind alle legendär abgeschlossen. Zu 100% fehlt nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Oktober 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Warum kann man nicht mal eine Story und ein Thema als abgeschlossen stehen lassen?





Spoiler



Dontnod hat schon gesagt, wenn es jemals eine zweite Staffel geben sollte, was bisher keineswegs definitiv fest steht, dann nur mit komplett neuen Charakteren, neuen Schauplätzen und neuer Story.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> das Flaschen Foto klappt bei mir nicht ^^



Das letzte in Episode 5?


Spoiler



Da musst du auf dem Schrottplatz in der Traumsequenz zunächst 5 Flaschen einsammeln.
Hat bei mir jetzt zweimal problemlos geklappt.


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2015)

Spoiler



Das Problem ist Flasche 5 ist nicht sammelbar bei mir da liegen nur Scherben in der Traumsequenz


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Oktober 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dontnod hat schon gesagt, wenn es jemals eine zweite Staffel geben sollte, was bisher keineswegs definitiv fest steht, dann nur mit komplett neuen Charakteren, neuen Schauplätzen und neuer Story.





Spoiler



Ein neuer Name für das nächste Spiel wäre dann aber auch schön. Ich fürchte halt, dass sich diese ganze Zeitmanipulations-Mechanik als Storyfokus im  Laufe einer Season 2 irgendwann abnutzen könnte, was schade wäre. Zeit-Zurückdrehen reine Spielmechanik kann es von mir aus ruhig bleiben anstelle von freiem Speichern und Laden in anderen Spielen (was mir eigentlich noch lieber wäre). Aber mal  schauen, was sich die Entwickler noch einfallen lassen.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Oktober 2015)

Mit dem DeLorean in Rocket League cruisen


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Mit dem DeLorean in Rocket League cruisen



Ich habe den DLC Trailer gesehen ist der DeLorean das einzige Auto was fliegen kann ? Weil dann wärs ja bissel overpowered


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2015)

Hatte ich noch letztens behauptet *BlazeRush* wäre nur ein Spiel für zwischendurch, so muss ich meine Aussage nachträglich und nachdrücklich korrigieren. Es macht im Solo dermaßen tierische Laune, weil die KI sowas von unverschämt frech agiert und einem den fast errungenen Sieg noch vor der Nase wegschnappen kann. Genau so will ich Arcarde-Racer haben, ohne Baby-Schwierigkeitsgrad und ohne Gummiband-Effekt.

Dazu das heillose, durch die Waffen hervorgerufene Chaos, und zwischendurch auch selbst begangene Fehler dank eigener Doofheit... Fast jede Runde ist mindestens einen dicken Lacher wert.


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich habe den DLC Trailer gesehen ist der DeLorean das einzige Auto was fliegen kann ? Weil dann wärs ja bissel overpowered



nee, du hast ja den Raketenantrieb bei jedem Auto. In dem Spiel gibts keine Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Autos. Aber die Effekte heben sich schon von dem ab was die anderen können, da bei einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit die Feuerspur kommt und so blaue Blitze um den Wagen entstehen...richtig fett


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Oktober 2015)

bloodborne
mein erstes souls spiel, leider fallen spielerische mängel hier umso mehr auf. so ist es ein mangel, dass des öfteren bei kurzem antippen der nahkampftaste der befehl mit dem ladeangriff verwechselt wird. auch der übergang gehen-laufen fällt bei weitem nicht so flüssig aus, wie es wünschenswert wäre. ein tutorial hätte ich jetzt auch nicht erwartet, aber dass einem nicht erklärt wird, dass man seine waffen im traum des jägers abholen muss, ist mir unverständlich. so war der einstieg halt mehr als frustig. es ist ein sehr gutes game, jedoch wirken sich eben leichte mängel massiv auf den spielspaß aus. design von gegnern und v.a. den leveln ist fantastisch.
allgemein erinnert mich das game wohlig an nightmare creatures, wenn das euch noch was sagt...


----------



## golani79 (23. Oktober 2015)

Hm .. das Problem, dass leichte mit aufgeladenen Angriffen verwechselt werden, hatte ich noch nicht.

Aber ja, am Anfang muss man sich erstmal zurechtfinden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Oktober 2015)

Kingdom. Tolles kleines Spiel.

Kingdom bei Steam


----------



## Elektrostuhl (23. Oktober 2015)

DOOM Alpha

Das neue DOOM ist so oldschool und in dieser frühen Phase schon bereits unglaublich gut. Ein muss für jeden Quaker.


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hm .. das Problem, dass leichte mit aufgeladenen Angriffen verwechselt werden, hatte ich noch nicht.
> 
> Aber ja, am Anfang muss man sich erstmal zurechtfinden.



ok, ich nehm das mit den falschen conrollereingaben zurück. ich depp habe alle gegner bis jetzt mit einem unaufgeladenen nahkampfangriff verdroschen, was meine bwegungsfähigkeit ein wenig eingeschrenkt hat... was aber dafür negativ auffält, ist die teils bockige kamera. frage: gibt es eine schleich-funktion? das würde nämlich abhilfe schaffen in bezug auf dem leider sehr abrupten wechsel zwischen gehen und laufen, was ja teils sogar lebensentscheidend ist.


----------



## golani79 (23. Oktober 2015)

Nen direkten Schleichmodus gibts leider nicht - da muss man sich wohl oder übel mit der Steuerung anfreunden.
Wenn man ne Weile gespielt hat, klappt meiner Meinung nach aber auch der Übergang vom Laufen zum langsamen Gehen recht gut und man kann sich so auch gut an Gegner anschleichen, die einen nicht sehen.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich gerade *Indiana Jones und die Legende der Kaisergruft* anfangen, das ich mir vor ein paar Monaten bei GOG gekauft habe. Aber was ist denn da mit der Steuerung los? Extrem unpräzise, lässt sich zwar scheinbar frei konfigurieren, aber bisher hab ich kein anständiges Ergebnis hingekriegt ... warum hat man nicht einfach die Steuerung aus Jedi Outcast und Jedi Academy (die aus der gleichen Zeit und ebenfalls von Lucas Arts stammen und mit der gleichen Engine laufen) übernommen? Immerhin lässt sich die 30 fps Limitierung (den Blödsinn gab es auch damals schon) in den Config-Dateien überlisten.

Aber die Musik und die dadurch erzeugte Atmosphäre... einfach nur toll! Ich versuche mich doch mal durchzubeißen.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2015)

Ärgert mich z.B. beim Game Miami Vice. Es würde laufen ja wenn das Spiel bei einer Lasermaus nicht verrückt spielen würde. Crocket dreht sich wie verrückt um die eigene Achse.  Shit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ärgert mich z.B. beim Game Miami Vice. Es würde laufen ja wenn das Spiel bei einer Lasermaus nicht verrückt spielen würde. Crocket dreht sich wie verrückt um die eigene Achse.  Shit.


Du hast dir nicht ernsthaft diese Gurke gekauft, oder? 

Zu Indy:
Kann mich an keine argen Steuerungsschwierigkeiten erinnern. Hatte keinerlei Probleme (vielleicht durch hauptsächliche Pad-Nutzung bedingt).


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2015)

Doch. Ist aber schon lange lange her. Allein schon weil ich wenn es um MV geht irgendwie den Verstand abschalte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Doch. Ist aber schon lange lange her. Allein schon weil ich wenn es um MV geht irgendwie den Verstand abschalte.


"GTA - Vice City" war doch das bessere MV. Dein Kauf war eigentlich unnötig. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß ja. Aber allein schon wegen Crocket und Tubbs. Aber das Ding läuft ja nicht mal mehr. Bei optischen Mäusen 0 Chance. Und so eine olle Kugelballmaus hab ich keine mehr (gibts die überhaupt mit USB ? Oder hatten die nur den PS/2-Anschluß ?)


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zu Indy:
> Kann mich an keine argen Steuerungsschwierigkeiten erinnern. Hatte keinerlei Probleme (vielleicht durch hauptsächliche Pad-Nutzung bedingt).



Mit nem Pad hab ich's nicht probiert. Hab hier irgendwo noch ein altes Hama Pad liegen, evtl. funktioniert das ja. Mit Maus und Tastatur ist das Spiel auf jeden Fall nicht sehr komfortabel zu spielen, da sich die Empfindlichkeit der Maus je nach Indy-Position ändert (vor allem in der Nähe von Wänden ist das schlimm).


----------



## linktheminstrel (24. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Nen direkten Schleichmodus gibts leider nicht - da muss man sich wohl oder übel mit der Steuerung anfreunden.
> Wenn man ne Weile gespielt hat, klappt meiner Meinung nach aber auch der Übergang vom Laufen zum langsamen Gehen recht gut und man kann sich so auch gut an Gegner anschleichen, die einen nicht sehen.


ist aber mmn ein manko, da es einfach besser funktionieren würde. man ist ja jäger, da gehört das anpirschen dazu. weiters ist es mmn absolut störend, dass man bossgegner nicht wie normale gegner anvisieren kann. als sich der verfluchte jäger in einen werwolf verwandelt wird klar: silberkugeln sind das rezept nur lästig, dass man nicht wirklich die möglichkeit hat, diese plaziert anzubringen. allgemein sind die beiden bosskämpfe, die ich bis jetzt erlebt habe (bis jetzt auch immer gescheitert bin schon sehr chaotisch. die kamera ist v.a. bei mr werwolf nicht gerade dienlich. somit ist meine taktik eigentlich immer, ihn auf die treppe zu locken, wo ich ihn dann möglichst präzise mit der nahkampfwaffe bearbeite, wobei hier wieder das problem ist, dass er des öfteren unbeeindruckt von meinen treffern einen gegenschlag macht, der mich wiederum zwingt, eine blutphiole zu verbrauchen und mich somit auch zurückzuziehen. lästig ist es, wenn er so unbeeindruckt ist, dass er sogar eine serie startet, die schon drei mal in meinem ableben endete.
im übrigen finde ich, dass man auch die rücksetzpunkte ein klein wenig großzügiger verteilen hätte können... das gehört aber anscheinend zu serie dazu.


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. Oktober 2015)

hab mir mal den "Star Citizen"-Client runtergeladen, da man's ja bis morgen kostenlos antesten kann...
Eigentlich kann ich ja mit Space-Sim überhaupt nix anfangen, aber dass hier - also grafisch eine absolute Augenweide - sieht doch, auch wenn's noch längst nicht fertig ist, äußerst vielversprechend aus...
Mal abwarten wie die Entwicklung voranschreitet, aber mich würde eh nur der Singleplayer ( mit Gary Oldman !) interessieren


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Oktober 2015)

Indiana Jones und der Fluch der Schnäppchen: Bin immer noch mit *Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb* beschäftigt. Die Steuerung funktioniert inzwischen einigermaßen, die Atmosphäre ist sehr gut (vor allem die Musik), wenn auch bisher das Leveldesign ein bisschen zu linear ist. Aber zum Fluch: Das Spiel macht mir zuviel Spaß, um es jetzt einfach beiseite zu legen, aber ich fürchte, es wird mich auch Dauer nicht genug motivieren (vor allem wegen des fehlenden Speichersystems), um es durchzuspielen. Ein bisschen wie Dark Souls mit Hut und Peitsche und einfacheren Kämpfen, aber hakeligerer Steuerung. Mal schauen, wie weit ich komme.




Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Mal abwarten wie die Entwicklung voranschreitet, aber mich würde eh nur der Singleplayer ( mit Gary Oldman !) interessieren



Geht mir auch so. Den Onlinemodus schaue ich mir sicher mal an, aber als Wing Commander Veteran interessiert mich hauptsächlich die Kampagne. Und mit Gary Oldman macht man sowieso nie was falsch.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Oktober 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Indiana Jones und der Fluch der Schnäppchen: Bin immer noch mit *Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb* beschäftigt.


Ahja. Ich kenne nur den Vorgänger, _Turm von Babel_. Den fand ich seinerzeit klasse. Klar, die Animationen waren steif, die Grafik hässlich, das laufen und klettern ähnlich hakelig wie in Tomb Raider, aber die Story ging, die Musik, die Rätsel ebenfalls, und das Leveldesign hat mir auch gut gefallen. Dazu noch Wolfgang Pampel als Sprecher der deutschen Version - perfekt.

Emperors Tomb kenn ich bisher nur aus Lets Play Videos, sieht im Prinzip fast genau so aus, scheint aber etwas schneller und von den Bewegungen her flüssiger zu laufen. Müsste ich mir eigentlich nochmal ansehen. Unter welchem Win läuft das denn bei dir?


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Oktober 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ahja. Ich kenne nur den Vorgänger, _Turm von Babel_. Den fand ich seinerzeit klasse. Klar, die Animationen waren steif, die Grafik hässlich, das laufen und klettern ähnlich hakelig wie in Tomb Raider, aber die Story ging, die Musik, die Rätsel ebenfalls, und das Leveldesign hat mir auch gut gefallen. Dazu noch Wolfgang Pampel als Sprecher der deutschen Version - perfekt.
> 
> Emperors Tomb kenn ich bisher nur aus Lets Play Videos, sieht im Prinzip fast genau so aus, scheint aber etwas schneller und von den Bewegungen her flüssiger zu laufen. Müsste ich mir eigentlich nochmal ansehen. Unter welchem Win läuft das denn bei dir?



Turm von Babel hab ich damals auch gerne gespielt. Leider ist mir das Spiel mal bei nem Umzug verloren gegangen und GOG hat's noch nicht, soweit ich weiß. Evtl. spiele ich das  irgendwann nochmal, wenn man GOG das ins Sortiment aufnimmt.

Emperor's Tomb läuft bei mir unter Win 7 64 Bit in der GOG-Version. An sich gibt's da keine Probleme, aber ein paar technische Limitierungen, z. B. keine 16:9 Auflösungen, FPS-Lock bei 30 fps (lässt sich zum Glück per Config aufheben) und halt die Steuerung, die ein wenig träge ist, bis auf die Kamera, die in der Nähe von Wänden gerne mal durchdreht. Spielerisch ist es schon schneller, ein wenig kampflastiger, leider auch linearer und Story gibt es bisher nicht viel (wobei ich noch relativ am Anfang bin, evtl. ändert sich das ja noch).


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Infos


----------



## McDrake (24. Oktober 2015)

Dargon Age: Inquisition (GOTY)

Eieieieiei
Ich hatte schon sehr viel Freude am erstellen meines Chars: Ein Nachkämpfer Quinari
Da musst meine Frau gleich auch noch einen Charakter nach ihrer Vorstellung machen: Elfen Bogenschützin.


Ich hatte die Befürchtung, dass mein PC nicht mehr ganz mitkommt und zu Beginn startete das Spiel auch auf dem Minimum an grafischen Effekten.
Hab dann mal Probehalber das "Ultra-Setting" mal ausprobiert, da liefs nicht mehr ganz so geschmeidig, aber ok.

Das Spiel selber macht mir bis jetzt Spass und wahrscheinlich werde ich wieder viel zu viele Stunden mit Nebenquests verbringen.
So grob geschätzt werde ich mit dem Spiel wohl zu ende sein, wenn Fallout 4 als GOTY rauskommt.


----------



## svd (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mir vorgenommen, dieses Wochenende endlich "Battlefield 3" weiter und zuende zu spielen. Die Frostbite Engine ist toll, ähnlich der Cryengine, produziert sie allerdings, trotz platziertem Müll usw., ein doch sehr "sauberes" Bild.
Der Sound und Musik sind gut. Ich bedauere die Kinder, die auf "Wartapes" spielen und sich der dynamischen Bandbreite der Lautstärke berauben lassen.
Etwas mehr Kontrolle im Audiomenü wäre aber nett gewesen. Mir fehlt leider der Vergleich, ob echtes Dolby Digital besser klingt, als normales 5.1 auf dem PC.
Ansonsten... MP spiele ich ja nicht. Der SP ist aber nur "CoD in schön". [emoji48]
Du läufst auch nur der KI nach, von Skript zu Skript (die du manchmal kaputt machen kannst). Hast ebenfalls unendlich spawnende Gegnerwellen, (Nahkampf) QTEs (welche deine angepasste Tastaturbelegung entweder nicht anzeigen, oder komplett ignorieren), zu Poden geworfen werden mit Ohnmachtsanfällen, usw.
Gut gemacht und inszeniert, aber nach Hollywoodmanier eben. Wer zu viel nachdenkt, hat besser Kopfschmerztabletten parat. 
Na gut, mal weiter das Wetter ausnützen. Gibt es was Schöneres, als bei strahlendem Sonnenschein in einem Panzer durch die Wüste zu heizen? [emoji16]


----------



## PcJuenger (25. Oktober 2015)

Derzeit schwankt es zwischen Legend of Grimrock I , GTA Online, Swtor und Cities Skylines ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2015)

Also... Während ich mich weiter durch meine Karriere in *BlazeRush* voranarbeite und auf der PS3 immer noch mit* MGS3: Snake Eater HD* zugange bin, werde ich die Tage mit *Kholat* beginnen. Hab mal wieder eine Gratis-Testversion über Amazon Vine bekommen, und da ich dem Shop dafür noch eine Rezension schuldig bin sollte es kein großes Unterfangen sein. Wie man überall liest soll man in gut 3 Stunden damit bereits durch sein. Nun dann, Winterjacke einpacken und ab ins russische Gebirge. 

Edit:
Hab mal fix *Giana Sisters 2D* installiert und angetestet. Stimmt die Speicherplatzangabe??? Für vermeintliche 1,2 GB ging mein Download überraschend fix, nichtmal eine Minute... 
Wie auch immer, sieht und hört sich exakt wie das NDS-Original aus/an. Einzig die Giana-Animationen hat man etwas verändert, warum auch immer. Aber nicht tragisch.
Und direkt vom Hauptmenü aus kann man auch die Original-C64-Levels im "Retro-Modus" spielen. Nett. Muss man sich also nicht erst freispielen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (25. Oktober 2015)

Super Galaxy Squadron 

Sehr gelungenes Shoot´em Up (Bullet Hell) in Pixel Art Grafik, dass als Alternative gedacht war, bis Cave ihre Shmups auf Steam bringt. Hat sich direkt in mein Herz geballert.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin in Mad Max und beim Vervollständigen der Herausforderungen vor der letzten Mission. Da hab ich unterwegs aber echt gepennt (naja wenn man nur immer die gleiche Karosse fährt). Rennen sind alle durch bis auf das eine mit dem finalen Fahrzeug. Dafür fehlen diverse Sprünge, Killarten u.s.w. Das Spiel ist echt ein Monster vom Umfang her.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich zocke Dune 2000 und den neuen SWTOR-Content.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nzq9epS2b1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2015)

Gerade die Erweiterung *Hearts of Stone* für *The Witcher 3* durchgespielt. Wer schon das Hauptspiel sehr mochte, dem wird auch das klasse gefallen. Ich fand's sehr gut


----------



## Taiwez (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich spiele seit dem Wochenende *Warhammer: Vermintide; *ist in vielerlei Hinsicht ein kleiner L4D-Klon im Warhammer-Universum, man schlachtet hier mutierte Riesenratten (Skaven) statt Zombies. Das Gameplay ist wie beim gedanklichen Vorgänger relativ ähnlich, man bewegt sich im Viererteam durch die Levels und löst unterschiedliche Aufgaben, die jetzt aber keinen Innovationspreis gewinnen.

Da das Spiel zwar auch Schießprügel hat, aber eher deutlich auf Nahkampf ausgelegt ist, kommt man hier auch ums Blocken und Ausweichen nicht herum. Grade große Gegnerhorden kann man nur im Zusammenspiel angehen. Spezialgegner gibt es auch, diese sind auch ziemlich stark an L4D angelehnt, aufgrund der Hintergrundgeschichte zu den Skaven aber nachvollziehbar.


Ich kam bis jetzt noch nicht in den "Genuß", mit fremden Leuten zu spielen, aber zu 4 in Absprache macht das Spiel sehr viel Spaß und ist auf den hohen Schwierigkeitsgraden dank Friendly Fire auch sehr fordernd. Außerdem gibt es noch ein Crafting- sowie Lootsystem, das seinen Zweck gut erfüllt.


Lobend zu erwähnen sei auch die Charakterauswahl; diese spielen sich größenteils sehr unterschiedlich, lassen sich aber auch durch gefundene oder gecraftete Waffen dem eigenen Spielgefühl anpassen. (Firemage, wuhu )


Alles in allem ein solides Spiel, welches mir wahrscheinlich nicht so viel Spaß machen würde, wenn ich das nicht mit Leuten im Teamspeak spielen könnte. Mag man L4D mit ein bisschen mehr Taktik und hat ein paar Leute zum zocken, der könnte das Spiel mögen. Ansonsten würde ich eher die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## svd (26. Oktober 2015)

Hach, "NFS Carbon" ist so herrlich peinlich, dass es schon als Satire oder Parodie durchgehen könnte. Bin gespannt, ob EA das nächstes Jahr noch toppen kann.

Aber mit dem 360 Pad fahren... Ich kann kalibrieren wie ich will, das hat einfach keine ruhige Neutralstellung. 
(Was, mit Augen zudrücken, ja fast wieder realistisch ist, weil du beim Geradeausfahren das Lenkrad auch nicht absolut still hältst...)

"Battlefield 4" ist sogar noch abgedrehter als der Vorgänger. 
(Zufälligerweise auch ein EA Spiel, erkenne ich den Trend, heh.)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2015)

Gestern hat sich meine Frau tatsächlich an *Little Big Planet* getraut, sehr zum Amüsement unseres Sohnes. Zumindest sie scheint Interesse daran zu zeigen, für mich allein war es mehr ein Fehlkauf.

Die Optik ist Bombe, die Musik wunderbar erheiternd, generell ist die Spielstimmung überaus witzig. Aber das Gameplay spricht mich leider überhaupt nicht an.

Das Tutorial unter Einweisung des "deutschen Robert de Niro" ist unglaublich zäh, die Steuerung wegen der unterschiedlichen Tiefenebenen ziemlich nervig... Und hätten wir eine Katze, ich hätte das Pad trotz der Warnung Roberts auf eben diese gepfeffert. ^^

Aber letzten Endes ist es mir viel zu langsam, ich mag mehr Tempo-Hüpfer a la *Rayman*.

Ein sehr kreatives Spiel, keine Frage, nur für mich eher ungeeignet.


----------



## Chemenu (26. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht gefällt Dir ja *Puppeteer* besser? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhbamSCb3Bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.








svd schrieb:


> Hach, "NFS Carbon" ist so herrlich peinlich, dass es  schon als Satire oder Parodie durchgehen könnte. Bin gespannt, ob EA das  nächstes Jahr noch toppen kann.
> 
> Aber mit dem 360 Pad fahren... Ich kann kalibrieren wie ich will, das hat einfach keine ruhige Neutralstellung.
> (Was, mit Augen zudrücken, ja fast wieder realistisch ist, weil du beim  Geradeausfahren das Lenkrad auch nicht absolut still hältst...)



Nicht? Also ich halte das Lenkrad still beim geradeaus fahren. Nicht so wie in den alten Filmen wo die immer wild am Lenkrad sägen und im Hintergrund läuft die Landschaft über eine Leinwand.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (26. Oktober 2015)

Mich treibt im Moment auch *Hearts of Stone* wieder in die Welt des Witchers. Bis jetzt sehr gute Quests, macht richtig Laune, und vor allem sehr kreative neue Ideen wie zB:



Spoiler



Die Quest in der Geralt von Vlodimir kontrolliert wird, öfter habe ich nur bei der Trinkszene aus dem Hauptspiel gelacht 



Für 8€ durch Vorbestellung ist der Inhalt mehr als ordentlich, CD PR bleibt für mich Entwickler des Jahres. Mal sehen wie Bethesda nachsetzt


----------



## golani79 (26. Oktober 2015)

Hab jetzt Shadow of Mordor durchgespielt - hat mir ziemlich viel Spaß gemacht, die Orkschnetzelei mit dem Nemesis-System


----------



## Batze (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mir mal wieder ein 2 Monats ABO für SWTOR gegönnt.
Und ich muss sagen, als ehemaliger Vanilla Spieler, es hat sich doch vieles geändert, zum Positiven.
Leider sind die Laufwege immer noch viel zu lang. Hier die Quest beendet, wieder zurück, da was beendet, wieder den gleichen langen Weg zurück, usw.. Das war auch einer der Haupt Gründe warum ich damals aufgehört habe. Man war locker 60-70% des Spiels nur am laufen. Ätzend.
Die momentane kurze (6Minuten) Abklingzeit zum nächsten Waypunkt tut dem aber ein wenig entgegen.

Macht auf jeden Fall wieder Fun.
(das Game ist aber im Gegensatz zu Anfangszeiten extrem einfach geworden, das Böse Wort Vercasualisierung hat wohl Einzug genommen)


PS: Bei WoW hatte ich diesen Monat auch mal wieder mit Abo reingeschaut, nach 3 Tagen ist mir da aber die Lust komplett vergangen und werde da nach 10 Jahren wohl das Game komplett an den Nagel hängen. Ich glaube nicht das mich das nächste Add On noch reizen kann. Die Garnison hat für mich einfach zu viel kaputt gemacht.


----------



## svd (28. Oktober 2015)

So, "Battlefield 4" endlich durch. 
Naja. Ich habe schon lange keinen so hochkarätigen Shooter mit derart schlechter Kollisionsabfrage gespielt. 
Die Zahl der reinen Einzelspieler BFler hält sich sowieso in Grenzen. Aber falls diese Probleme auch auf den Mehrspielermodus übertragbar sind, na dann Gute Nacht. 

Boah, die Geschichte ist sowas zum Wegschmeißen. Irgendwo zwischen "Modern Warfare 3" und "Ghost", haha. 
Immer die tragische Musik, wenn jemand vor deinen Augen abnippelt. Sollst du den Typen, der sich seit seinem Auftritt eigentlich wie ein Arsch verhält, jetzt bedauern?
Mit seinem letzten Atemzug übergibt er dir wieder das Kommando, nur, damit du, Augenblicke später, sowieso wieder von deinen Kameraden herumgescheucht wirst.
Die Mitstreiter scheinen übrigens eine Hommage an die "Delta Force" Reihe zu sein. Mit der Ausnahme, dass sie nicht kaputt gehen, sind sie im Kampf vergleichbar effektiv 
wie die freundliche KI aus DF1 oder 2.

Und ich hab echt nicht mehr mitgezählt, wie oft du bewusstlos wirst. Ich weiß nur, dass du es niemals schaffst, wenigstens als Vorletzter wieder zu dir zu kommen. 
Und das du generell nie ohne fremde Hilfe aufstehen kannst... Das ganze Spiel über könntest du schreien. 
Naja, gut, damit kommt der Militärshooter mit der interessantesten Story der letzten Jahre, weiterhin aus Deutschland.

Wie "Crysis 3" lebt der SP Modus nur von der Grafik. Die ist allerdings spitze und skaliert ebenso gut mit der Hardware, wie die Cryengine.

Trotzdem... irgendwie habe ich plötzlich mächtig Angst um "Mirror's Edge". Wenn das man kein "Mirror's Edge: Faith Lost" wird.


----------



## Exar-K (30. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2015)

*Life is Strange* durchgespielt. 

Ich muss sagen, dass es wirklich so toll ist, wie es überall geschrieben wird. Vor allem wer die Adventures von Telltale mochte, der wird das Spiel lieben.
Ich hätte jedenfalls nichts dagegen, wenn da irgendwann eine 2.Staffel kommen würde. 

Eine deutsche Übersetzung aller Episoden gibt es mittlerweile auch: Life is Strange Episode 1 bis 4 - Deutsche Sprachdateien Texte , Untertitel , Menüs , Videos


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2015)

Aktuell mal wieder AC Rogue. Bin bei 45%. Sch... hat Ubisoft hier einen qualitativen Murks gebaut. Instabil, Abstürze und Bugs (immer noch).

Mitten im spielen ab rund 30% diverse Blackscreens nur mit Kartenmarkierung, RAM vollmüllen, Questbugs (Nebenziele erreicht aber nicht akzeptiert worden), Schiff nach Rückkehr plötzlich auf dem Land (Wiese) befindlich. 

Hinzu kommt einiges copy&paste aus Black Flag (Tavernen freischalten zu 100 %, Schiffsaufrüstung fast 100 % kopiert) u.a.

Man merkt dem Spiel den Schnellschuß an (noch mal die old Gen abfüttern). Dabei hatte ich gehofft, daß nur Unity wegen der neuen Engine problematisch war. Bei Rogue hatte ich gehofft, daß die alte Engine für eine unproblematische Umsetzung sorgt. Dabei hatte Rogue mit der Story so viel Potential.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. November 2015)

Habe jetzt die 50-Stunden-Marke bei MGS 5 geknackt und 35 Prozent erledigt. Bin bei Mission 23. In den vergangenen Tagen bin ich nicht dazu gekommen, viel zu spielen. Außerdem habe ich Masochisia durchgespielt. Bald muss ich mich um die letzte Episode Life is Strange kümmern.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2015)

WtF??? 50 h bei 35%??? Das hieße ja rund 150 h für 100%....


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. November 2015)

Hatte die letzte Woche Urlaub.
Diese habe ich vor allem in London 1868 verbracht und stehe jetzt bei *Assassin's Creed: Syndicate* bei 94%.
Hauptstory ist schon durch. Mir fehlen nur noch ein paar Nebenaufgaben und Sammelitems.
Das Spiel an sich macht mir viel Spaß, deutlich mehr als Unity, aber die Mainplot war dann doch sehr enttäuschend.
Sehr beliebig und unspannend das ganze. Auch das Evie darin kaum eine Rolle spielte und der Fokus doch sehr stark auf Jacob lag, hat mir nicht wirklich gefallen.
Ich finde Evie nämlich den wesentlich besseren Charakter, als Mensch und als Assassine. Jacob ist dagegen meist nur ein Arsch.

Außerdem hab ich mich verstärkt in einer Galaxie weit, weit entfernt rumgetrieben.
Mit *SWTOR: Knights of the Fallen Empire* hat Bioware wirklich wahr gemacht, was sie versprochen haben.
In den ersten neun Kapiteln hat eine episch, cineastische Story ihren Anfang genommen, wo ich jetzt gespannt auf die Fortführung warte.
Damit ist SWTOR erzählerisch jetzt endlich da, wo sie schon bei Release sein wollten: deutlich in der Tradition von KotOR.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2015)

Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Spieldauer bei Syndicate?


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mit *SWTOR: Knights of the Fallen Empire* hat Bioware wirklich wahr gemacht, was sie versprochen haben.
> In den ersten neun Kapiteln hat eine episch, cineastische Story ihren Anfang genommen, wo ich jetzt gespannt auf die Fortführung warte.
> Damit ist SWTOR erzählerisch jetzt endlich da, wo sie schon bei Release sein wollten: deutlich in der Tradition von KotOR.



Mir gefällts auch. Noch dazu hats nix gekostet. Ich fand die Storys aber auch schon vorher sehr unterhaltsam. Die akribische Vertonung sämtlicher Dialoge ist einfach etwas, das ich nicht mehr missen will. Mich würde aber mal interessieren, wie man neuerdings Flashpoints alleine starten kann. Muss man da immer auf der Flotte die ganzen Kuriere abklappern?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Spieldauer bei Syndicate?



Ich müsste mal schauen, ob das Spiel das irgendwo aufzeichnet.
Selbst hab ich nämlich nicht mitgestoppt.
Aber London ist schon riesig und wenn man alles sammelt, ist man ne weile beschäftigt.
Die Hauptstory selbst ist jetzt nicht übermäßig lang.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2015)

Akso ähnlich wie bei Unity?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich mich verstärkt in einer Galaxie weit, weit entfernt rumgetrieben.
> Mit *SWTOR: Knights of the Fallen Empire* hat Bioware wirklich wahr gemacht, was sie versprochen haben.
> In den ersten neun Kapiteln hat eine episch, cineastische Story ihren Anfang genommen, wo ich jetzt gespannt auf die Fortführung warte.
> Damit ist SWTOR erzählerisch jetzt endlich da, wo sie schon bei Release sein wollten: deutlich in der Tradition von KotOR.



Ich habe es gestern angefangen, nachdem ich mit meiner Saboteurin noch Revans Schatten gejagt habe und mir gefällt es ebenfalls. 
Nur die alten Gefährten vermisse ich etwas. [emoji6]


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell mal wieder AC Rogue. Bin bei 45%. Sch... hat Ubisoft hier einen qualitativen Murks gebaut. Instabil, Abstürze und Bugs (immer noch).
> 
> Mitten im spielen ab rund 30% diverse Blackscreens nur mit Kartenmarkierung, RAM vollmüllen, Questbugs (Nebenziele erreicht aber nicht akzeptiert worden), Schiff nach Rückkehr plötzlich auf dem Land (Wiese) befindlich.
> 
> ...



Unity und Rogue gabs neulich stark reduziert bei Amazon, da hab ich mir beide geholt. Welches spielt man eigentlich von der Geschichte her zuerst?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. November 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nur die alten Gefährten vermisse ich etwas. [emoji6]



Die sollen ja nach und nach wieder kommen.
Am Ende von Kapitel 9 hat man zwar so ein Terminal in seiner Basis, wo man seine alten Gefährten herbei rufen kann.
Aber dort wird man so ausdrücklich davor gewarnt, dass das nicht Story-konform wäre, dass ich es nicht gemacht habe.
Dann will ich lieber die Begegnungen erleben, wie sie in der Story vorgesehen sind.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. November 2015)

In Rogue gibts am Ende nen Verweis auf den Unity-Protagonisten. Der funzt aber auch, wenn man Unity schon kennt. Kommt nicht wirklich drauf an. Ich hab Rogue zuerst gespielt, da es noch die alte Technik benutzt...das einzig dumme ist das Gameplay, da es quasi 1:1 wie Black Flag ist. Der Templer spielt sich leider auch nicht anders als die Assassinen.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Unity und Rogue gabs neulich stark reduziert bei Amazon, da hab ich mir beide geholt. Welches spielt man eigentlich von der Geschichte her zuerst?



Eigentlich Wurst. Rogue ist ein Spinnoff zu Black Flag und spielt ungefähr kurz danach. Unity spielt zur Zeit der französischen Revolution. Die Gegenwartsstories sind so banal, nichtssagend und ohne jeglichen Zeitbezug, daß es eigentlich Wurst ist was Du zuerst spielst.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. November 2015)

Nachdem ich einige Monate pausiert habe, hab ich jetzt doch mal mit *The Cat Lady* weitergemacht. Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass mich das Gameplay oder das Grafikdesign besonders ansprechen (die Steuerung ist meiner Meinung nach furchtbar und die einzelnen Grafikelemente wirken auf mich sehr unharmonisch zusammengeschustert), aber irgendwie interessiert es mich doch, zu erfahren, wie die Story weitergeht, auch wenn das ganze "Selbstmord"-Thema doch sehr, sehr anstrengend ist und auf die Stimmung schlägt. Definitiv ein Spiel, das ich in kleinen Häppchen spielen werde.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich zur Stimmungshebung vor dem Schlafen gehen noch ein paar Runden Assetto Corsa mit Oculus Rift auf der Nordschleife im Ferrari F40 Stage 3 drehen, was irgendwie auch ein bisschen wie Selbstmord ist.


----------



## linktheminstrel (3. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Life is Strange* durchgespielt.
> 
> Ich muss sagen, dass es wirklich so toll ist, wie es überall geschrieben wird. Vor allem wer die Adventures von Telltale mochte, der wird das Spiel lieben.
> Ich hätte jedenfalls nichts dagegen, wenn da irgendwann eine 2.Staffel kommen würde.


eine zweite staffel ist durch die abschließende bezeichnung als lis: season 1 im abspann mmn so gut wie bestätigt. ich würde mir aber wirklich was komplett anderes wünschen. es muss auch nicht unbedingt ein episodenspiel sein. ich könnte mit einem offenen teenie-adventure mit großer entscheidungsfreiheit gut vorstellen.

zum thema:
until dawn (ps4)
angespielt und ja, es gefällt mir bis jetzt zimlich gut. jedoch nicht, dass bis auf zwei charaktere alle durch den anfang ziemlich unsympathisch geworden sind, kann sich natürlich aber noch ändern. ansonsten scheint die story klassischen slasher-vorlagen zu folgen. 
ansonsten spiele ich fleißig bloodborne weiter.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> eine zweite staffel ist durch die abschließende bezeichnung als lis: season 1 im abspann mmn so gut wie bestätigt. ich würde mir aber wirklich was komplett anderes wünschen. es muss auch nicht unbedingt ein episodenspiel sein. ich könnte mit einem offenen teenie-adventure mit großer entscheidungsfreiheit gut vorstellen.



Lohnt es sich eigentlich Life is Strange noch ein 2.Mal durchzuspielen und andere Entscheidungen zu nehmen oder ist der Unterschied nicht so groß?


----------



## linktheminstrel (3. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich eigentlich Life is Strange noch ein 2.Mal durchzuspielen und andere Entscheidungen zu nehmen oder ist der Unterschied nicht so groß?


es kommt halt drauf an, was man sich erwartet. abseits der hauptstory gibt es ein paar sachen, die schon affekt haben. traut dir victoria? wie verhalet man sich bezüglich nathan? wie hast du dich bei kate angestellt, in wiefern hast du chloe unterstützt? da gibt es schon ein paar unterschiede... allerdings darf man sich keine großen abweichungen in der story erwarten, das war eben aufgrund des episodenformats in dieser zeit nicht durchführbar. beim dritten laufenden durchgang gibt es aber immer noch überraschungen und abweichungen. deshalb: mmn lohnt sich ein zweiter durchgang auf jedem fall.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. November 2015)

Ich zocke Unity. 
Von den ganzen Problemen beim Start damals ist bei mir nix mehr zu sehen bisher. Paris erstrahlt in tollem, neuen, flüssigen Grafikgewand - trotz der vielen Menschen auf den Strassen. Die Epoche mag ich, werde da wohl sicher seit Black Flag endlich mal wieder mehr Zeit drin verbringen. Auch das Schleichen auf Kopfdruck find ich gut und wichtig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. November 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> eine zweite staffel ist durch die abschließende bezeichnung als lis: season 1 im abspann mmn so gut wie bestätigt.



Ich finde da wird zu viel rein interpretiert.


----------



## linktheminstrel (3. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finde da wird zu viel rein interpretiert.



warum das? vor dem ende war nie die rede von season 1, beim dankeschön an die spieler nahm genau das der entwickler mit hinein. zudem war life is strange ein großer erfolg für dontnod und mit einem umsatz von mindestens 20mio USD (schon bei episode 1 wurde die 1mio-zahl in downloads durchbrochen) mit sicherheit rentabel für square enix, zudem besteht eine rege anfrage der spieler, der entwickler hat auch anscheinend schon ideen für eine 2. staffel. es spricht somit absolut nichts dagegen.


----------



## golani79 (3. November 2015)

Spiele momentan Hearts of Stone, welches wie bereits das Hauptspiel sehr gut gelungen ist.

Abends zusätzlich immer mal bei "The Last Door" weiterspielen - bin jetzt mit dem 2. Kapitel fertig und ich muss sagen, das Spiel ist einfach gut!
Logische Rätsel, super Soundtrack und gutes Sounddesign, gepaart mit Gruselstimmung ala Lovecraft und Poe - ideal für Herbstabende 

Auf der PS3 hab ich Ni No Kuni angefangen - gestern die ersten 2 Stunden sind mal wie im Flug vergangen.
Kam mir gar nicht vor, als dass ich 2 Stunden gespielt hätte - macht auch nen sehr, sehr guten Ersteindruck


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> warum das?



weil schon gesagt wurde dass das eine Anthology Serie wird und die Staffel eine abgeschlossene Story hat, egal welches Ende man hatte


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. November 2015)

Knights of the fallen Empire gefällt mir bislang sehr gut, zumal ich meinen ersten alten Gefährten wiederhabe. Aber das ist schon sehr straight und auf die Hauptmission fixiert, oder?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. November 2015)

So, *Assassin's Creed Syndicate* ist platiniert.
Dann kann ich mich jetzt *Anno 2205* widmen, bis Fallout eintrifft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2015)

Nach 2 Stunden *Kholat*:

Hmmm... Nach langem wieder ein sehr zwiespaltender Titel an dem ich momentan dran bin. Einerseits kann es mit der großartig gestalteten Umgebung des russischen, von Eis und Schnee bedecktem Waldes, der Sprachausgabe und der sehr real wirkenden Geräuschkulisse punkten und einem einen echten (Kälte)-Schauer verursachen, andererseits verwirren Sean Beans gelegentliche, an den Alter Ego gerichteten Worte (keine Ahnung was er mir konkret mitteilen will), und die Suche nach dem Tagebuch-Seiten als einziges Spielziel... Hmmm, motiviert nicht auf Dauer. Von 9 Seiten bisher nur 3 gefunden. Zu gut versteckt, da helfen die Koordinaten-Notizen nur bedingt. Die Orientierung ist dabei nicht das Problem, es sind die Verläufe der Wege die einen schnell im Kreise laufen lassen.

Und die Performance bzw. Optimierung der Unreal4-Engine ist teilweise richtig schlecht, im dichten Tannenareal geht die Bildrate übelst nach unten, trotz GTX 970. [emoji15] 

Tja... Werd mich zum Weiterspielen zwingen müssen. Wäre nicht die starke, spannende Atmosphäre auf audiovisueller Ebene, ich würde mich sonst kaum weiter damit beschäftigen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. November 2015)

hm...angeblich eh nur 3 Stunden Spielzeit.....die wird wohl wieder mal gestreckt, durch das herumgerenne und Suchen nach den Seiten.


----------



## linktheminstrel (3. November 2015)

meine antwort auf matthia's frage bezüglich meiner interpretation vom umwandeln von lis in lis: season one, dass es sich um eine quasi bestätigung von s.2 handeln würde:


linktheminstrel schrieb:


> vor dem ende war nie die rede  von season 1, beim dankeschön an die spieler nahm genau das der  entwickler mit hinein. zudem war life is strange ein großer erfolg für  dontnod und mit einem umsatz von mindestens 20mio USD (schon bei episode  1 wurde die 1mio-zahl in downloads durchbrochen) mit sicherheit  rentabel für square enix, zudem besteht eine rege anfrage der spieler,  der entwickler hat auch anscheinend schon ideen für eine 2. staffel. es  spricht somit absolut nichts dagegen.





Enisra schrieb:


> weil schon gesagt wurde dass das eine Anthology Serie wird und die Staffel eine abgeschlossene Story hat, egal welches Ende man hatte



es geht aber um eine staffel 2 im allgemeinen. dass es keinen sinn macht, nach dem ende noch mit max und chloe weiterzumachen, ist glaube ich jedem, der lis gezockt hat bewusst. die entwickler sagten auch schon vorher (ich glaube sogar, als gerade mal ep2 draußen war), dass man ideen für eine 2. staffel hätte, diese aber nicht dieselben hauptcharaktere beinhalten werden. das mit den nebencharakteren hat sich inzwischen auch erledigt. 
es heißt aber im allgemeinen: entweder, als fan-service ein prequel mit max& chloe oder mit chloe &rachel oder eine komplett neue geschichte, was für mich auch wesentlich mehr sinn macht. ich fände ja, wenn es im episoden- bzw linearem stil bleibt, eine geschichte interessant, in der man mehrere charaktere spielt und somit die story auf unterschiedlichste weise beeinflussen kann.

edit:


MichaelG schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, daß sich eine Staffel 2 unbedingt  um die gleichen Personen drehen muß? Ähnliches Setting, komplett  anderer Ort+Personen, maximal als Easteregg ein Hinweis auf Season 1 und  es geht auch.


ich hoffe, das oben geschriebene beantwortet die frage


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2015)

Wer sagt denn, daß sich eine Staffel 2 unbedingt um die gleichen Personen drehen muß? Ähnliches Setting, komplett anderer Ort+Personen, maximal als Easteregg ein Hinweis auf Season 1 und es geht auch.


----------



## Enisra (4. November 2015)

um Kurz Wikipedia zu Zitieren 



> An *anthology series* is a radio or television series that presents a different story and a different set of characters in each episode or season. These usually have a different cast each week, but several series in the past, such as _Four Star Playhouse_,  employed a permanent troupe of character actors who would appear in a  different drama each week. Some anthology series, such as _Studio One_, began on radio and then expanded to television.



LiS ist also wie FF


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2015)

Oder so. Wie gesagt wenn man nicht eine Verbindung zu Season 1 aufbauen muß kann es jederzeit eine 2. Season geben. Komplett andere Charakere etc. pp. Halt nur im gleichen "Universum" um es mal so zu formulieren.


----------



## Enisra (4. November 2015)

ja, wobei zu hoffen ist wenn das die nicht wie True Detective Staffel 2 wird :/


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2015)

Wie ist eigentlich Season 2 von True Detective so ? Season 1 war ja top.


----------



## Enisra (4. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich Season 2 von True Detective so ? Season 1 war ja top.



Die soll schlechter sein nach einigen Stimmen, ist aber auch nur Hörensagen


----------



## Neawoulf (6. November 2015)

Wenn ein Spiel weder gut ist, noch schlecht, ist es dann durchschnittlich? Rein rechnerisch wahrscheinlich schon. *The Cat Lady*, das ich gerade endlich durchgespielt habe, ist aber alles andere als Durchschnitt, in keinem Punkt. Die Steuerung ist unbequem, die Tonqualität der Sprachaufnahmen ist nicht nur schlecht, sondern variert auch von Sprecher zu Sprecher. Die Charaktere sind hässlich gezeichnet und passen stilistisch überhaupt nicht zu den aus Fotos grob zusammengeschusterten Hintergrundbildern, die mit kräftigen Filtern überzogen sind. Klingt alles furchtbar, aber auf das Spiel an sich trifft das nicht zu. Es ist unbequem, es ist auf sehr atmosphärische Art hässlich, verstörend und verwirrend. Aber ich habe es trotzdem gerne gespielt, auch wenn es manchmal echt anstrengend war. Wer es selbst nie gespielt hat, wird wahrscheinlich bis jetzt genauso verwirrt über meine Beschreibungen sein, von daher fasse ich spoilerlos nur kurz zusammen: 

The Cat Lady ist ein offenbar sehr persönliches, gefühlslastiges Adventure über Depressionen. Das Spiel beginnt damit, dass die eigene Spielfigur Selbstmord begeht und danach keinen Frieden findet. Das Spiel hindurch ist man damit beschäftigt, allem einen Sinn zu geben und muss diverse Aufgaben erledigen, die der "Tod" einem auf den Weg gibt. Es ist wirklich ein sehr, sehr ungewöhnliches Spiel, das, wenn man einmal die technischen und inhaltichen Hürden überwunden hat, einen wirklich fesselt, sofern einen das Thema Psychologie interessiert und man nicht gerade selbst akut selbstmordgefährdet ist. Ich glaube, in dem Fall sollte man das Spiel wirklich nicht anfassen (wobei das auch auch diverse andere Spiele, Filme, Bücher, Musik usw. zutrifft).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2015)

Super auf den Punkt gebracht. :Top:
Ein absoluter Genre-Geheimtip. Jeder Heissblut-Adventure-Crack sollte es sich antun, trotz oder eben wegen seiner unbequemen, aber auch sehr erwachsenen Form. Ist regelmäßig bei Steam für gute 2 Euro zu bekommen, wenn es reduziert ist. Bei dem Preis macht man absolut nix falsch.

Welches Ende hast du dir erspielt, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Neawoulf (6. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Super auf den Punkt gebracht. :Top:
> Ein absoluter Genre-Geheimtip. Jeder Heissblut-Adventure-Crack sollte es sich antun, trotz oder eben wegen seiner unbequemen, aber auch sehr erwachsenen Form. Ist regelmäßig bei Steam für gute 2 Euro zu bekommen, wenn es reduziert ist. Bei dem Preis macht man absolut nix falsch.
> 
> Welches Ende hast du dir erspielt, wenn man fragen darf?



Ist halt auch ein Thema, mit dem viele sich nicht gerne ernsthaft befassen wollen. Aber ab und zu finde ich diesen Psychologie-Kram halt echt interessant. Bei The Cat Lady hab ich halt den Eindruck, dass da jemand seine eigenen Erfahrungen (oder die einer Person, die er sehr gut kennt) verarbeitet hat, was das Ganze sehr authentisch, aber eben auch unbequem wirken lässt.

Bin mir nicht sicher, wo man überall Entscheidungen zum Ende treffen konnte. 



Spoiler



Auf jeden Fall hat Mitzi den Typen im Rollstuhl nicht getötet (wäre mit den offenen Gasflaschen auch wohl ziemlich dumm gewesen), Susan hat keine Kerze (hatte noch zwei übrig) mehr ausgeblasen.

Im Abspann wurde dann halt noch erwähnt, dass Mitzi nach einer Weile an ihrer Krankheit gestorben ist (kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man darauf irgendwie Einfluss gehabt hätte, evtl. hätte eine der Kerzen sie vorher getötet?) Susan hat aber wieder, obwohl die Depression immer mal wieder laut an die Tür geklopft hat, ins Leben zurück gefunden hat. Fühlte sich schon irgendwie nach "Happy End" an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2015)

Gestern wieder gut 2-3 Stunden an *MGS3 HD: Snake Eater* gesessen.
LOL, ich liebe Kojimas Sinn für Humor. Als ich die PS2-Version noch gespielt hab sind mir manche eingebaute Gags gar nicht aufgefallen. Wie ich Snake gestern ein Paar Male verarzten musste, auf den Röngtenschirm wechselte und eher unabsichtlich mit der Kameraperspektive rumspielte, fing er auf einmal vor Schreck an seine entblößte Männlichkeit zu verbergen. Ein anderes Mal machte er saukomische Bodybuilder-Posen a la Schwarzenegger.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2015)

Zwischenstand bei *Kholat*: 5 Tagebuchseiten nach 3,6 Stunden. Ich war so nah an Seite 6, aber ich finde den verf*** Weg zu dieser nicht. 
Dafür stolpere ich regelmäßig an Berichten und Artikeln vorbei.


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNfc_Y61l4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und ich darf schon wieder vom Anfang an anfangen weil ich zu früh beim Drachen war, die Feuerschale zerstörte und Spiegel zerbrach


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2015)

*The Evil Within* samt DLCs durchgespielt. Da ich damals quasi die Goty gekauft hab, hatte ich die gleich dazu.
Zum Hauptspiel: Es geht eher wieder zurück Richtung alter Schule. Mit Munitionsknappheit, auch mal ruhigeren Phasen / Rätseln. Allerdings wer das Spiel zockt, der sollte auch nicht so leicht wegen Frust an die Decke gehen. Es ist schwerer als so einige heutige Spiele und man muss manche Szenen mehrmals spielen. Grafisch ist es eher veraltet und die PC Version so mittelmäßig. Dennoch hat es mir ganz gut gefallen.

Dann zu den 3 DLCs. Bei den ersten beiden DLCs (The Assignment & The Consequence) spielt man noch mal eine Kampagne (4 Kapitel) aus der Sicht eines anderen Charakters (Juli Kidman). Da spielt sich das Ganze auch ein wenig anders. Eher wie ein Schleichspiel. Man ist gerade am Anfang völlig unbewaffnet und muss die Gegner ablenken und an ihnen vorbeischleichen. Z.B. kann man sich eine Flasche schnappen und irgendwo hinwerfen oder einen Telefonanruf in ein Zimmer machen und die Zombies stürmen dann dort hin.
Erst so die letzten 20% der Kampagne kommen auch Waffen zum Einsatz.

Beim 3.DLC spielt man einen Vater, der seine Tochter sucht (The Executioner). Das ist genau das Gegenteil von den anderen beiden. Da kann man viel Metzeln, mit Kettensägeneinsatz usw. 

Insgesamt kann man das Spiel schon empfehlen. Es hat so seine Macken, technisch könnte zum Beispiel mehr drin sein, aber so im Gesamten ein ziemlich gutes Spiel.


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2015)

bin mit *remember me* fertig.
wirklich ein tolles spiel.
gerade audiovisuell ein wahrer hochgenuss. 
auch die story fand ich interessant und durchaus anspruchsvoll (für ein computerspiel).
selbst die kämpfe haben mir irgendwann spaß gemacht, obwohl das normalerweise wirklich nicht mein ding ist (combos und so...  ).

wie remember me nur auf einen metascore von 65 kommen kann, ist mir ein absolutes rätsel. 
es ist ganz bestimmt nicht das beste spiel aller zeiten, aber von durchschnitt doch meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. November 2015)

Danke Bonkic, bin ich doch nicht der einzige mit der Meinung.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. November 2015)

Gerade bei *Homeworld*, einfach toll wie man dieses Spiel ins Jetzt gebracht hat. Mir läuft es immer noch kalt den Rücken runter, wenn ich sehe wie das Mutterschiff ablegt und die Reise beginnt. 
Aber damals wie heute frage ich mich warum noch niemand auf die Idee kam, die Yamato nach Iscandria zu schicken im Kampf gegen die Gamilons, Schlachtschiff und wunderschöne Geschichte sind doch vorhanden, fehlt nur noch das Spielgerüst


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. November 2015)

*Kholat* - Nur noch 2 Seiten. Mit etwas Glück finde ich die letzten Beiden in der nächsten (und hoffentlich letzten) Session, ich möchte es nur noch schnellstens von meiner Pile of Shame streichen. 3-4 Stunden lang ist sowas ja noch ganz spannend, aber darüber hinaus wird aus der eigentlichen Spielfreude eher sowas wie ne Pflichtaufgabe.  

Und jetzt weiss ich auch warum die Perfomance teilweise so in die Knie ging: Die Grafikauflösung war über das normale HD-Format ("ohne Rand") hinaus eingestellt gewesen. Verwirrend... Sowas geht auch mit einem normalem HD-TFTs?! 

Parallel flitze ich durch *Giana Sisters 2D* (weil bei *Kholat *maximal eine Stunde pro Etappe geht, danach möchte ich nicht mehr). In knapp 1 1/2 Stunden schon das halbe Spiel geschafft.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Kholat* - Nur noch 2 Seiten. Mit etwas Glück finde ich die letzten Beiden in der nächsten (und hoffentlich letzten) Session, ich möchte es nur noch schnellstens von meiner Pile of Shame streichen. 3-4 Stunden lang ist sowas ja noch ganz spannend, aber darüber hinaus wird aus der eigentlichen Spielfreude eher sowas wie ne Pflichtaufgabe.



Du hast ja Durchhaltevermögen. Ich habe den Titel in einem LP von Gronkh gesehen. Die Hintergrundgeschichte finde ich total interessant, aber vom Gameplay her sah das doch eher anstrengend aus. Zumal das Spiel nur speicherte, wenn man eine Seite gefunden hat und sich die Szenen dann nach jedem Tod wiederholten.

Ich spiele schonmal ein wenig Fallout 4 auf der Konsole, bis Amazon endlich mal meine PC-Version verschickt. 
Gefällt mir bislang sehr gut. [emoji6]


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. November 2015)

Gerade *Toren* durchgespielt. Ist allerdings relativ kurz, hat man nach 2-3 Stunden durch. Ist etwas ganz Nettes für zwischendurch, aber kein Mussspiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Du hast ja Durchhaltevermögen.


Komischerweise sagt das jede Frau über mich...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Komischerweise sagt das jede Frau über mich...



Das war so klar. [emoji6]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das war so klar. [emoji6]


Ja was denn? Du hast es doch selbst bestätigt. He, he... [emoji5]


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Komischerweise sagt das jede Frau über mich...



... deine Mami und Omi auch? 



Say no more!


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... deine Mami und Omi auch?
> 
> 
> 
> Say no more!



https://www.eldoradio.de/podcast/inzestalarm-im-sauerland


hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... deine Mami und Omi auch?
> 
> 
> 
> Say no more!


Nicht von sich auf andere schließen, hier herrschen keine Berliner Zustände...


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2015)

Schlagfertig gekontert. Irgendwie summt da gerade etwas mit, klingt nach "... und du wie eine dumme Kuh!".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schlagfertig gekontert. Irgendwie summt da gerade etwas mit, klingt nach "... und du wie eine dumme Kuh!".


Gibt es auch nur einen der nicht gerne "Monkey Island" gezockt hat?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ja was denn? Du hast es doch selbst bestätigt. He, he... [emoji5]



Na manchmal schreibt man ein Wort und weiß schon, worauf es hinaus läuft. [emoji6]

Mal kurz zu Fallout 4 zurück: ich habe jetzt ein paar Stunden gespielt und kann bislang zwei größere Kritikpunkte vorbringen. 
Zum einen die nicht vorhandene Lippensynchronität und die dankt verbundenen eher unschönen Gesichtsanimationen. Da hat mich The Witcher 3 einfach zu sehr verwöhnt. 

Im Gegensatz dazu gefällt mir das Ödland wieder sehr gut und ich freue mich drauf, es zu erforschen. Hoffentlich bietet es genug für die Erkundigung. [emoji5]


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2015)

Witcher 3 war lippensynchron? 

Ggf. in der polnischen Fassung, aber wirklich auch in der Deutschen? Ich spiel nämlich gerade Witcher 3, bin so gut wie durch im Hauptspiel.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. November 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Witcher 3 war lippensynchron?
> 
> Ggf. in der polnischen Fassung, aber wirklich auch in der Deutschen? Ich spiel nämlich gerade Witcher 3, bin so gut wie durch im Hauptspiel.



Ich habs auf Englisch gespielt und kann daher die deutsche Fassung nicht beurteilen. Kein Vergleich zu Fallout 4 jedenfalls.
Abgesehen davon bezog ich das aber noch mehr auf die Animationen und Texturen. [emoji6]


----------



## Spassbremse (10. November 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Witcher 3 war lippensynchron?
> 
> Ggf. in der polnischen Fassung, aber wirklich auch in der Deutschen? Ich spiel nämlich gerade Witcher 3, bin so gut wie durch im Hauptspiel.



In der englischen Version "prinzipiell" ja, k. A. jedoch, wie es bei den anderen Fassungen aussieht.

Einige User haben aber wohl das Problem, dass die Lippensynchronie nicht so funktioniert, wie sie das eigentlich sollte, sprich: es gibt Lags.


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2015)

Ich spiel es doitsch! Also die Synchro ist mir nicht störend aufgefallen, aber eben auch nicht positiv. 

Bislang fand ich LA Noir perfekt, was die Mimik und Gestik in Verbindung mit der Synchro betraf!


----------



## Spassbremse (10. November 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bislang fand ich LA Noir perfekt, was die Mimik und Gestik in Verbindung mit der Synchro betraf!



Klar, aber die dort verwendete (extrem aufwändige!) Technik wird vermutlich für lange Zeit ein Einzelfall bleiben. 

Wobei sich die "facial animations" unterm Strich schon kontinuierlich verbessern.


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2015)

Warum war die Technik aufwendig? Das technische Grundgerüst musste entwickelt werden, das stimmt. Aber die Bewegung der Gesichter in Verbindung zur Sprachausgabe funktionierte automatisch. 

D.h. die Gesichter wurden nicht per Hand animiert, also nichts Bild für Bild bzw. Szene für Szene, sondern es wurden Emotionen vorgegeben, diese wurden dann umgesetzt.

Aber leider wirst du Recht behalten, dass diese Technik ein Einzelfall bleibt ... IMO hat R* das in Eigenregie entwickelt.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. November 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum war die Technik aufwendig? Das technische Grundgerüst musste entwickelt werden, das stimmt. Aber die Bewegung der Gesichter in Verbindung zur Sprachausgabe funktionierte automatisch.



Hm, ich hatte das so in Erinnerung, dass extrem aufwändiges Motion-Capturing vonnöten war...


----------



## Enisra (10. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, ich hatte das so in Erinnerung, dass extrem aufwändiges Motion-Capturing vonnöten war...



Ja, die Leute wurden ja in so nenSchraubstock eingespannt und deren Gesichter abgefilmt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, die Leute wurden ja in so nenSchraubstock eingespannt und deren Gesichter abgefilmt


Und dabei solch Gesichtsverrenkungen veranstaltet dass das Resultat wieder nur bedingt realistisch aussah.


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Danke Bonkic, bin ich doch nicht der einzige mit der Meinung.



pcgames hat ja immerhin halbwegs gnädige 72% vergeben.

mit den kritikpunkten kann ich aber auch nur recht wenig anfangen*:



*Streng linearer Spielablauf mit beengten Levels* - durchaus richtig. nur hat mich das an kaum einer stelle mal gestört. eher war das gegenteil der fall. vermutlich hätte ich remember me mit einer offenen welt nämlich nie durchgespielt. und auch so war es für ein reines sp-spiel schon relativ lang. ich hab laut steam 12h gebraucht. 
*Story wird zunehmend unlogisch und schwer nachvollziehbar*. - kann man so sehen. aber war die story deshalb schlecht? inception, der vergleich liegt irgendwie auf der hand, war auch äußerst verworren. aber gerade das hat den film doch ausgemacht. 
*Solides, aber zu schlicht geratenes Kampfsystem* - ich fand das ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht schlicht. bis ich das combo-system mal geschnallt hatte, war ich mindestens zur hälfte durch. 
*Anspruchsloses Klettern, banale Schleicheinlagen* - joa, auch da ist was dran. nur hat mich auch das kein bißchen gestört. 
*Häufige Kameraprobleme in allen Spielbereichen* - das kann ich nun überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. ab und an war die kamera doof platziert, ok. aber man nenne mir bitte ein 3rd-person spiel, in dem das nicht der fall ist. von häufig kann überhaupt keine rede sein. 
*Maussteuerung in Menüs und bei der Zielauswahl ungenau* - irrelevant 
*Deutsche Übersetzung und Synchronisation mit Schwächen* - ebenfalls irrelevant 

*ich weiß wie müßig wertungsdikussionen sind. subjektiv und so - schon klar. sag ich ja selbst immer. ich behaupte ja auch nicht, dass ich recht und die beiden tester unrecht hätten. ich will damit nur zeigen, dass man das alles auch ganz anders sehen kann. denn, wie gesagt, remember me ist imo wirklich spielenswert. wäre schade, wenn es jemand wegen der durchschnittlichen wertungen links liegen lässt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. November 2015)

Ich bin da ganz auf deiner Seite.
Wenns nach mir ginge, würde es auch ein paar Prozente mehr bekommen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. November 2015)

1404.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leck mich, simplifizierte Zukunftsscheisse.


----------



## chbdiablo (10. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> 1404.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin seit ein paar Tagen schon am überlegen, ob ich mir Anno 2205 holen soll, oder doch nach längerer Zeit mal wieder 1404 anwerfe.. 

Witcher 3 - Hearts of Stone hab ich heute beendet und es war wirklich gut gemacht, ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Erweiterung.

Remember Me hab ich auch schon ewig in meiner Steam-Wunschliste, vielleicht sollte ich da beim nächsten Sale einfach mal zuschlagen.

Jetzt werd ich aber wohl erstmal die Enhanced Edition von Divinity Original Sin starten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2015)

So, *Kholat* kann von meiner Pile of Shame gestrichen werden.

Fazit: Spannender Ausgangspunkt und ansehnliche/hörenswerte Technik, allerdings bedingt motivierende Schnitzeljagd und zu häufiges Verlaufen wie Sterben. Und das Ende... Tja... Das war mal total *nichts*sagend...


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2015)

Alle zocken bei mir auf Steam Freunde Liste Fallout 4 und ich bin gerade erst Level 5 in Witcher 3 geworden ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. November 2015)

Neben dem immer noch und wiedermal grandiosen Anno 1404 und Unity hab ich mich auch mal ins Fallout gestürzt. 

Bin aber nur mäßig begeistert. Die Grafik hat teilweise eine Qualität wie zum Start der Xbox 360, NPCs stehen mir in Eingängen im Weg herum, wenn ich mit einem ein Gespräch führe, labert ein anderer ihn plötzlich an, was dazu führt, dass ich kein Wort mehr verstehe, Sätze fangen schon an, bevor der vorige beendet wurde etc - meine eigenen Begleiter stellen sich im Kampf leider auch nicht gerade geschickt an. 

Ich folge den Questmarkierungen zu Zielen, plötzlich stolpere ich über 3 Muskelberge mit Kampfhund, der eine von denen ne Bombe unterm Arm, und wärend ich hektisch das VAT aktiviere, einem Gegner damit die Hälfte abziehe, aber dann auf neue AP warten muss, laufe ich rückwärts um den Gegnern auszuweichen, da deren Nahkämpfe recht verheerend sind. Munition wird knapp, ich muss erneut hektisch die Waffen wechseln, und beim rückwärts-und im Kreis laufen gerate ich plötzlich in die Aggroreichweite eines Spezialgegners mit nem Totenkopf, der irgendwo hinter nem Felsen war, und mir endgültig den Rest gibt. Gegner sind generell irgendwie immer in dicken Massen unterwegs, auch diese Raider in Fabriken, die ich killen soll.
Mein Stimpackvorrat ist längst dahingeschmolzen, und ich finde auch kaum neues. Ab und zu brate ich mal etwas Fleisch, und treffe auch mal auf schwache Mückengegner, aber irgendwas mache ich wohl noch falsch. Das mich die Questmarker in oder durch Gegenden führen, für welche ich offenbar noch zu schwach bin, ist auch wenig erfreulich. Vielleicht bin ich nur zu blöd für das Spiel, aber man wird mit Tipps auch nicht gerade übersättigt. Noch dazu spiel ich auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad, bin aber bereits öfter abgekratzt als im gesamten Oblivion-Durchlauf


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2015)

Das ist immer noch die gleiche Engine seit Morrowind, oder? Nur etwas aufgebrezelt. Die Animationen und der Stil von einigen Sachen erinnern mich immer noch an Morrowind, das sieht immer noch aus wie damals.


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. November 2015)

bin jetzt die ganze Zeit am durchtesten meiner Steam-Bibliothek mit dem Steam Controller...
Hätte nie gedacht, dass so banale Sachen, wie Tasten-Zuweisen oder im Internet surfen mit einem Controller so viel Spaß machen können ^^
Selbst Shooter kann ich jetzt erstmal abseits von M&T spielen, ohne dabei komplett zu versagen...
Im Gegensatz zu Steam Link kann ich das Ding daher nur weiter empfehlen


----------



## MichaelG (12. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Neben dem immer noch und wiedermal grandiosen Anno 1404 und Unity hab ich mich auch mal ins Fallout gestürzt.
> 
> Bin aber nur mäßig begeistert. Die Grafik hat teilweise eine Qualität wie zum Start der Xbox 360, NPCs stehen mir in Eingängen im Weg herum, wenn ich mit einem ein Gespräch führe, labert ein anderer ihn plötzlich an, was dazu führt, dass ich kein Wort mehr verstehe, Sätze fangen schon an, bevor der vorige beendet wurde etc - meine eigenen Begleiter stellen sich im Kampf leider auch nicht gerade geschickt an.
> 
> ...



Geht mir genauso. Die Stimpack-Verteilung ist suboptimal. Die Gegner treffen sehr gut. Haben teils hellseherische Fähigkeiten. Habe bislang auch keinen Händler gefunden oder Typen wo man was verkaufen könnte. Bin in der Fabrik zu 50% nahe 0 Gesundheit herumgerannt, weil es keinerlei Stimpacks gab. Weder regulär noch hat einer der Raiders welche fallen lassen. Dafür gabs RadX, Buffout und Co. bis zum Abwinken.

Aktuell suche ich einen Platz wo ich bauen kann. Wo kann ich eigentlich meine Vaultboypuppen parken? Schleppe schon 2 mit mir herum.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bin aber nur mäßig begeistert. Die Grafik hat teilweise eine Qualität wie zum Start der Xbox 360



Na na, das hier war Xbox-360-Grafik zum Start (GUN):
http://www.mobygames.com/images/sho...shot-aiming-from-a-horse-does-not-require.jpg

Davon ist Fallout 4 dann doch ein bisschen entfernt 



> Das mich die Questmarker in oder durch Gegenden führen, für welche ich offenbar noch zu schwach bin, ist auch wenig erfreulich. Vielleicht bin ich nur zu blöd für das Spiel, aber man wird mit Tipps auch nicht gerade übersättigt. Noch dazu spiel ich auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad, bin aber bereits öfter abgekratzt als im gesamten Oblivion-Durchlauf



Bei Oblivion haben sich die Gegner ja auch ans eigene Level angepasst und das haben (fast) alle Spieler gehasst. Seitdem macht es Bethesda nicht mehr so extrem und die meisten finden es eben toll, wenn es auch Gebiete gibt, in die man sich erst mit höherer Stufe trauen kann.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bin in der Fabrik zu 50% nahe 0 Gesundheit herumgerannt, weil es keinerlei Stimpacks gab.



Die Fabrik hat mich auch Nerven gekostet. (Zumal ich auf ihrem Dach die merkwürdigsten, hässlichsten Texturen bislang gefunden habe. [emoji6])

Ich musste letztendlich erstmal abbrechen und bin auf meiner Flucht über einen Funkspruch gestolpert und habe das damit verbundene Quest gemacht. Danach hatte ich eine Waffe, mit der ich die Raider in der Fabrik spielend besiegt habe. So kann es gehen. [emoji6]



> Aktuell suche ich einen Platz wo ich bauen kann. Wo kann ich eigentlich meine Vaultboypuppen parken? Schleppe schon 2 mit mir herum.



Du kannst dir in Sanctuary eine Vitrine dafür bauen. Müsste unter Deko und Sonstiges sein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. November 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> (Zumal ich auf ihrem Dach die merkwürdigsten, hässlichsten Texturen bislang gefunden habe.)


Das kenn ich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das kenn ich
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diesen Fehler hatte ich genau dort im Steinbruch auch.
Da liegt ein Ladefehler vor.
Neuladen hat es für mich behoben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Diesen Fehler hatte ich genau dort im Steinbruch auch.
> Da liegt ein Ladefehler vor.
> Neuladen hat es für mich behoben.



Dann schaue ich mir die Fabrik später noch einmal an. [emoji6]


----------



## Exar-K (12. November 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> http://www.mobygames.com/images/sho...shot-aiming-from-a-horse-does-not-require.jpg


So übel sah Hyrule Field in meiner Erinnerung gar nicht aus, selbst Epona hat sich verändert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. November 2015)

Geiler Tisch! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und diese Details. Sogar die Original-Sprecher von Lee und Clem sind dabei. 

*Aber ich kriege gerade die Krise*: Pinball FX 2 stockt aus irgendeinem Grund hin und wieder, und das ist bei einem Flipper tödlich. [emoji14]issed:
Zudem "flimmert" der Hintergrund gelegentlich, warum auch immer. Verstehe ich nicht, das letzte Mal als ich das Spiel zuletzt installiert sowie gespielt hab - vor nem Jahr oder so - gabs Null Probleme.

Was nun machen?


----------



## svd (14. November 2015)

Heh, letztes Jahr hattest du auch noch eine andere Grafikkarte. 

Manche hatten damit Glück, in den Treibereinstellungen das "TripleBuffering" und "V-Sync" zu erzwingen.
(Könntest ja vlt ein Profil für das Spiel anlegen.)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. November 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Heh, letztes Jahr hattest du auch noch eine andere Grafikkarte.
> 
> Manche hatten damit Glück, in den Treibereinstellungen das "TripleBuffering" und "V-Sync" zu erzwingen.
> (Könntest ja vlt ein Profil für das Spiel anlegen.)


Beides ist bei mir als globale Standard- Einstellung aktiviert, ich hab es nie für nötig gehalten individuelle Spiel-Profile anzulegen weil ich in der Regel keine Probleme mit 3D-beschleunigten Spielen habe. Werde nochmal rumprobieren ob  such irgendeine Option mit dem Flipper beisst... Treiber-Aktualisierung brachte keine Verbesserung, ebenso wenig die Begrenzung der maximalen vorgeränderten Frames auf 1, wie im Steam-Forun angeraten wird.

Lee hätte dazu einfach nur "FUCK" gesagt. [emoji36]


----------



## svd (14. November 2015)

Ach ja, die Anzahl der vorgerenderten Bilder ist auch schon auf "1" gestellt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. November 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Anzahl der vorgerenderten Bilder ist auch schon auf "1" gestellt?


Wie oben zu entnehmen.


----------



## svd (14. November 2015)

Heh, stimmt ja. Vergessen. Hmm, dann hilft wohl nur Warten auf ein Update. Blöd.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. November 2015)

Craft the World - ein süchtigmachender Mix aus Dungeon Keeper und Terraria, der mich die letzten beiden Nächte bis nach 4 Uhr wachgehalten hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. November 2015)

Heute Nachmittag wird erstmal *rFactor 2* ausgiebig getestet, das gestern auf Steam erschienen ist. Kurz ausprobiert hab ich's schon. Fahrzeug und Streckenauswahl ist interessant. Viele Autos und Strecken kenne ich nicht, dafür fehlen übliche Verdächtige, wie z. B. Spa Francorchamps, Monza oder der Nürburgring. Aber erstens kommt sicher noch mehr offizieller Content und zweitens bietet das Spiel Mod-Support. Daher mache ich mir da keine Sorgen.

Force Feedback ist gut, aber nicht so gut wie Game Stock Car Extreme, Fahrphysik fühlt sich sehr gut an. Grafik ist ... naja ... nicht toll, aber reicht.


----------



## djphilzen (14. November 2015)

Habe heute *Lego Herr der Ringe *zu 100% abgeschlossen, jetzt brauch ich neues Spielefutter. Aber vielleicht warte ich damit erst bis kurz vor Weinachten, sonst rückt die Uni bei mir immer weiter in den Hintergrund. 
Btw. muss ich noch Assassin's Creed Unity nachholen, von dem man ja leider wenig Positives gehört, was jetzt Performance betrifft. Weiß einer von euch, wie es jetzt um das Spiel im finalen Zustand steht?


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. November 2015)

djphilzen schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch, wie es jetzt um das Spiel im finalen Zustand steht?


Ich spiel es nebenher auch, und alle Probleme des Anfangs sind weg. Keine Bugs mehr, keine Passanten, die in der Luft hängen, und flüssiger läuft es jetzt auch bei mir. In meinen Augen hat es sich also deutlich gebessert und ist nun auf einem Level mit den anderen Teilen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (14. November 2015)

djphilzen schrieb:


> Habe heute *Lego Herr der Ringe *zu 100% abgeschlossen, jetzt brauch ich neues Spielefutter. Aber vielleicht warte ich damit erst bis kurz vor Weinachten, sonst rückt die Uni bei mir immer weiter in den Hintergrund.
> Btw. muss ich noch Assassin's Creed Unity nachholen, von dem man ja leider wenig Positives gehört, was jetzt Performance betrifft. Weiß einer von euch, wie es jetzt um das Spiel im finalen Zustand steht?


läuft ziemlich gut, hab immer 'ne stabile Framerate, Bugs treten selten auf (ausgenommen Zivilisten, die manchmal auf Bäume rauflaufen  ) 
Die App-Truhenbindung gibt's nicht mehr, dafür den (ganz unterhaltsamen DLC Assassin of the King (oder so ähnlich) umsonst...
Alles in allem im Moment ein ziemlich gutes AC, imho das beste seit Teil 2, da  Teil 4 eher Fluch der Karibik war, Teil 3 einfach nur linear & langweilig und Revelations sowieso unter aller Sau war


----------



## Homerous (14. November 2015)

Aktuell zähle ich nicht nur die Sekunden, bis meine Fallout 4-Disc endlich geliefert wird, sondern spiele auch noch Dear Esther zum zweiten Mal durch. Dabei merke ich, das ich beim ersten Mal alles gesehen ha- oh, ein unentdeckter Weg. Morgen gehts dann zurück ins Redview County von NfS Rivals.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2015)

djphilzen schrieb:


> Habe heute *Lego Herr der Ringe *zu 100% abgeschlossen, jetzt brauch ich neues Spielefutter. Aber vielleicht warte ich damit erst bis kurz vor Weinachten, sonst rückt die Uni bei mir immer weiter in den Hintergrund.
> Btw. muss ich noch Assassin's Creed Unity nachholen, von dem man ja leider wenig Positives gehört, was jetzt Performance betrifft. Weiß einer von euch, wie es jetzt um das Spiel im finalen Zustand steht?



Ich kann Lego Marvel Super Heroes vorschlagen  Lego der Hobbit da hat Warner die Lizenz verloren das Spiel wird nie komplett erscheinen


----------



## Homerous (14. November 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich kann Lego Marvel Super Heroes vorschlagen  Lego der Hobbit da hat Warner die Lizenz verloren das Spiel wird nie komplett erscheinen



Lego Marvel Super Heroes macht echt Spass, auch für mich Batman-Fan. Nur an der Flugsteuerung hätte man arbeiten sollen.


----------



## djphilzen (14. November 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich kann Lego Marvel Super Heroes vorschlagen  Lego der Hobbit da hat Warner die Lizenz verloren das Spiel wird nie komplett erscheinen



Marvel Super Heroes befindet sich schon in meinem Besitz, aber danke für die Erinnerung, das ist auch noch lange nicht bei 100%. 
Das mit dem Hobbit ist irgendwie echt beschissen, da Lego Herr der Ringe echt sehr gut umgesetzt war, wie ich finde. Das hätte ich dann in ähnlicher Form gerne nochmal gespielt. 

Und danke an die anderen beiden für die Rückmeldung bezüglich AC Unity. Das sind gute Neuigkeiten, denn bisher haben mir alle Teile sehr gut gefallen, und bin schon seit Ewigkeiten unentschlossen, ob ich es noch spielen soll oder nicht, aber ich denke, damit ist dann meine Entscheidung gefallen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. November 2015)

Nachdem ich mich wider Willen mit dem Fenster-Modus (weil sonst flackerndes Vollbild, bekannter Bug) abgefunden hab und nun etwa über eine Stunde mit* This War of Mine* vertraut gemacht hab:
Ein sehr interessantes, spannendes und bedrückendes Spielkonzept. Gefällt mir absolut. 

Momentan üb ich mich noch mit einer einzigen Person, aber es regt auch so mein Interesse.


----------



## Rising-Evil (14. November 2015)

"The Darkness 2" & "Mirror's Edge" mit dem Steam Controller...
Verdammt, wer hätte gedacht, dass FPS mit einem Controller mal wirklich Spaß machen können ?
Damn it, Valve, ihr seid Genies ^^


----------



## djphilzen (14. November 2015)

So ich bin jz durch mit allem möglichen "wichtigen Kram" und starte *Murdered: Soul Suspect*, was ich eben in meiner Steam-Bibliothek gefunden habe. Mal schauen, wie's wird.


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2015)

Witcher 3 - lvl 11 und die ersten grossen Storyquest fertig nach 17 stunden


----------



## Homerous (15. November 2015)

Fallout 4 ist endlich angekommen! Erstmal zu allen unfreundlich sein...


----------



## FH226 (15. November 2015)

PC:
Skyrim 
TSO
GTA 5


----------



## Seegurkensalat (15. November 2015)

Rise of The Tomb Raider.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (16. November 2015)

@Seegurkensalat Beneidenswert! Hätte ich jetzt auch richtig Bock drauf. Viel Spaß dabei. 

Bei mir ist es Fallout 4, aber leider etwas halbherzig. Wie zu erwarten, habe ich mich in Mad Max verausgabt und mag nicht wirklich mehr Ödland sehen. Verschiebe ich also auf unbestimmt. Stattdessen habe ich gestern Resident Evil Revelations 2 gestartet und bin hängen geblieben. Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## linktheminstrel (16. November 2015)

momentn fallout4 und ich muss mitlerweile sagen: naja... es ist ein sehr gutes rpg, aber dem hype, den es erfuhr wird es nicht gerecht. es ist buggy, manchmal frustrierend, gerade wenn man sich in der nähe von autos befndet, die auch mal von selbst explodieren. die dialoge sind ab und zu ziemlich peinlich, v.a. wenn der synchronsprecher probiert, emotionen in die dialoge einzubauen. das einzige, was mir richtig gut gefällt ist das neue überzeugungssystem, obwohl ich mir in zukunft hier auch mehr feingefühl der entwickler erhoffe, auch was das romancing betrifft. ein weiteres positives novum ist, dass man angefangen hat, kamerawechsel, ja manchml sogar zwischensequenzartige szenen bei den dialogen einzuführen, wodurch diese dynamischer wirken (was wieder durch die doch sehr mäßigen sprecher kaputtgemacht wird).


----------



## Enisra (16. November 2015)

Beneidendswert weil einer halt ne Xbone hat und man von dem windigen Deal profitieren kann?
Bei ner Beta, okay, aber so nicht wirklich


----------



## Elektrostuhl (16. November 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Beneidendswert weil einer halt ne Xbone hat und man von dem windigen Deal profitieren kann?
> Bei ner Beta, okay, aber so nicht wirklich



Der Deal schmeckt mir auch nicht, aber Videospiele sind heute nun mal das große Geschäft. Ich bin froh, dass der Deal "nur" zeitexklusiv abgewickelt wird. Darf man eigentlich gar nicht sagen, aber ich bin wirklich froh, dass Microsoft nicht tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen hat. 

Spiele ich es eben nächstes Jahr im April. Trotzdem würde ich es gerne jetzt spielen und beneide ihn darum. Ich kann, muss und werde warten. Geduldig. Vielleicht bekommen wir im April ja eine Rise of the Tomb Raider GOTY oder Definitive Edition (für´s Warten)


----------



## Enisra (16. November 2015)

wobei ich aber immer noch jedesmal den PR Futzies eine scheuern möchte wenn die so tun als wäre das ein exklusiv Titel wäre


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2015)

So da morgen der finale Teil von Telltales Game of Thrones rauskommt werd ich das Spiel die Tage anfangen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2015)

Bin immer noch von *This War of Mine* derart fasziniert, meine ersten beiden Sessions dauerten jeweils 3 Stunden - ohne Pause. Kommt mir selten bei Indie-Spielen vor.

Ein sehr beeindruckend wie auch bedrückend präsentiertes "Sims im Kriegsalltag". Zuerst habe ich nur mit einem einzigen Zivilisten geübt um mit der Mechanik vertraut zu werden, mittlerweile versuche ich es mit einem Pärchen. Irgendwann wage ich mich dann auch an die vorgefertigten Überlebensgeschichten.

Schätze dass ich noch etliche Stunden darin investieren werde, es ist grausam und spannend zugleich. Geniales und nachdenklich-stimmendes Konzept.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. November 2015)

70 Stunden MGS 5 und exakt 50% des Spiels geschafft. Bin nun im zweiten Kapitel angekommen. Fallout 4 muss also noch ein klein wenig warten, auch wenn ich nebenbei immer mal wieder kurz reinschaue...


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. November 2015)

Ja, Dennis, das Spiel ist riesig


----------



## Wynn (18. November 2015)

26 Stunden Witcher 3 - LVL 14 und immer noch bei Akt 1 der Story

Bin jetzt bei Hurensohn angekommen aber noch viele Nebenquest ^^


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2015)

dann setz ich mal den kontrapunkt: 4 stunden *duck tales remastered* und schon durch.

herrliches spiel! alleine wegen dagoberts synchronstimme hats sich gelohnt. die regulären 15 euro wären mir aber, angesichts des umfangs, ein tick zu viel gewesen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann setz ich mal den kontrapunkt: 4 stunden *duck tales remastered* und schon durch.
> 
> herrliches spiel! alleine wegen dagoberts synchronstimme hats sich gelohnt. die regulären 15 euro wären mir aber, angesichts des umfangs, ein tick zu viel gewesen.


Also ähnlich kurz wie der Micky Maus-Hüpfer... Okay, also für über 5 Euro landet es nicht in meinem Einkaufskorb. ^^


----------



## linktheminstrel (18. November 2015)

wieder zu fallout 4
was für nen scheiß hat bethesda bitte mit den begleitern gebaut??!!! die begleiter, die ich allesamt zum selben ort schickte, sind einfach nicht dort! sowohl dogmeat als auch piper sind unauffindbar! der tipp mit der glocke hat auch nicht funktioniert. btw spiele ich das spiel auf der ps4, wo sich also das mit den manuellen befehlen erübrigt hat. somit sind wohl knapp 3 stunden spielzeit für den arsch gewesen. bei skyrimm hat das wegschicken immer problemlos funktioniert... echt ärgerlich, sowas.


----------



## Homerous (18. November 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> wieder zu fallout 4
> was für nen scheiß hat bethesda bitte mit den begleitern gebaut??!!! die begleiter, die ich allesamt zum selben ort schickte, sind einfach nicht dort! sowohl dogmeat als auch piper sind unauffindbar! der tipp mit der glocke hat auch nicht funktioniert. btw spiele ich das spiel auf der ps4, wo sich also das mit den manuellen befehlen erübrigt hat. somit sind wohl knapp 3 stunden spielzeit für den arsch gewesen. bei skyrimm hat das wegschicken immer problemlos funktioniert... echt ärgerlich, sowas.



Bei mir hats aber geklappt! Seltsam.


----------



## Gast20180705 (18. November 2015)

In Vorbereitung auf Battlefront zurzeit bisschen Datamining - das Gunplay wurde nochmal verändert. Das wird ein Spass:

DLT-19 Beta:
BaseValue::GunSwayDispersionData
                MinAngle 0.1
                MaxAngle 0.1
                IncreasePerShot 0.0
                DecreasePerSecond 15.0
Recoil::GunSwayRecoilData
                RecoilAmplitudeMax 4.0
                RecoilAmplitudeIncPerShot 0.1
                HorizontalRecoilAmplitudeIncPerShotMin -0.4
                HorizontalRecoilAmplitudeIncPerShotMax 0.35
                HorizontalRecoilAmplitudeMax 1.0
                RecoilAmplitudeDecreaseFactor 10.0

Final:
BaseValue::GunSwayDispersionData
                MinAngle 0.5
                MaxAngle 2.0
                IncreasePerShot 0.025
                DecreasePerSecond 15.0
Recoil::GunSwayRecoilData
                RecoilAmplitudeMax 4.0
                RecoilAmplitudeIncPerShot 0.1
                HorizontalRecoilAmplitudeIncPerShotMin -0.4
                HorizontalRecoilAmplitudeIncPerShotMax 0.35
                HorizontalRecoilAmplitudeMax 1.0
                RecoilAmplitudeDecreaseFactor 10.0

Ich hör jetzt schon die Leute schreien: Mimimimi der Netcode ist seit der Beta schlechter...Mimimi ich treff nix...


----------



## svd (18. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab "NFS Rivals" nochmal draufgeklatscht, das letzte Mal ja am Releasetag angespielt und angewidert wieder deinstalliert.

Damals war's irgendwie zäh, aber ruckelig gewesen. Ich hab die Schuld damals auf den (armen und unschuldigen) alten Q9550 geschoben und es dabei belassen.

Jetzt, mit mittlerweile Core i7, kann ich sagen, dass dass Spiel noch immer scheiße ist. 
Die Steuerung ist nach wie vor unpräzise und schwer nachzuvollziehen. So leitet zB eine länger gezogene Handbremse, ohne weiteres Zutun, immer eine perfekte 180° Wende ein. Duda, Tschipfel, hä?
Und die Grafik gefällt mir, trotz Frostbite 3, mal gar nicht. Der Boden ist krümelig, die Umgebung flimmert und wabert (Motion *blurgh* ist aus), ich bekomme nicht mal das Gefühl, Teil der Welt zu sein. 
Eher, als würde ich vor einer Rückprojektionsleinwand fahren. Die lediglich zwei (haha) Kameraperspektiven helfen da auch nicht.
Es soll ja auch dynamisches Wetter geben. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das später, mit neuen Gebieten, mal freigeschalten wird, aber ich hab davon noch gar nichts gesehen. 
Ach ja und du verkörperst einen Typen, der sich Zephyr nennt. Das ist der Affe aus "Babar der Elefant". Das sagt auch schon alles.

*seufz* Wenn ich die neue Grafikkarte bekomme, schmeiß ich das Spiel nochmal an. Vlt wird's ja *dann* besser. Falls nicht, sehe ich eigentlich keinen Grund, diesen Schrott "Hot Pursuit" (2010)
vorzuziehen, welches so ziemlich alles besser und schöner als Rivals macht.


----------



## djphilzen (19. November 2015)

*Murdered: Soul Suspect *vorhin beendet. Mein Fazit: Ganz nett, aber mehr auch nicht. Die Geschichte und die Grundidee, als ein "Geist" zu spielen, fande ich sehr cool, da wäre aber wohl noch mehr möglich gewesen, als nur Leute und Gegenstände zu manipulieren. Auch das stumpfe "sammle X Hinweise" hat sich wirklich sehr einseitig gespielt. Zusammenfasend war es jedoch eine gute Abwechslung zu den eher actionlastigeren Titeln, die ich sonst spiele. Einfach mal ein paar Stunden gemütlich ein paar Morde aufzuklären, hat doch auch etwas.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2015)

djphilzen schrieb:


> *Murdered: Soul Suspect *vorhin beendet. Mein Fazit: Ganz nett, aber mehr auch nicht. Die Geschichte und die Grundidee, als ein "Geist" zu spielen, fande ich sehr cool, da wäre aber wohl noch mehr möglich gewesen, als nur Leute und Gegenstände zu manipulieren. Auch das stumpfe "sammle X Hinweise" hat sich wirklich sehr einseitig gespielt. Zusammenfasend war es jedoch eine gute Abwechslung zu den eher actionlastigeren Titeln, die ich sonst spiele. Einfach mal ein paar Stunden gemütlich ein paar Morde aufzuklären, hat doch auch etwas.


Es ist auch eines von dieser Art Spielen die ihren Schwerpunkt in der Story haben, und da macht es seine Sache doch recht gut. Nix Mega-Anspruchsvolles, aber inhaltlich durchaus fesselnd.


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Aktuell muß ich mich bei knapp 50% Spielstand regelrecht zwingen AC Rogue zu Ende zu spielen, um mich danach ausschließlich auf F4 konzentrieren zu können. Das Szenario (Assassine tritt zu Templern über) wurde derartig verschenkt (um nicht zu sagen vor die Wand gefahren) daß es wirklich richtiggehend weh tut. Man merkt nicht nur daß in dem Jahr unbedingt 2 Teile von AC erscheinen mußten (Bugdichte), nein auch daß den Team bei Ubisoft langsam die Ideen ausgehen.

Die Templerseite spielt sich 1:1 wie der Assassine, man lernt nichts anderes/neues dazu, die Vorgehensweise zum Assassinen ist komplett identisch, der gespielte Charakter ist farblos und nach dem Spiel vergessen. Desweiteren strotzt das Spiel vor Bugs: Orte sind auf Karten nicht zu finden, erst wenn man dort auf dem Kartenteil eingetroffen ist, Man liegt mit dem Schiff am Pier, geht an Land und bei Rückkehr liegt das Schiff auf der Wiese (WTF?). Das Kartensystem ist extrem unübersichtlich. Das einzige was relativ neu ist ist die Assassinenjagd. Aber auch relativ nervig. Auch kommt die Story momentan nicht so richtig in Fahrt. 



Spoiler



Man ist von seinen Freunden getrennt und wird ab und zu von Assassinen attackiert, ok. Und weiter?


 Die NPC-Charaktere sind bis auf Achilles (aber auch nur weil man zu dem aus AC3 noch einen Bezug hat) genauso farblos wie der Hauptcharakter.

Vorräte/Material einzusammeln ist extrem repetiv, aber notwendig für Schiff- und Stadtaufbau. Die Hauptsache man verstreut im Spiel immer mehr Truhen und Animusfragmente. Dazu wirkt das Spiel wie ein Black Flag 1.5. Einfach mal einen Großteil Black Flag als Basis nehmen, dann Teile einfach abwandeln (Suchobjekte anders benennen und ausformen, aber prinzipiell das gleiche). Der Schiffsaufbau ist zu 99% identisch, die Meerestierjagd/Tierjagd ebenso.

Das Neuzeitszenario ist genauso fade wie bei BF. Nur daß man diesmal einen Abstergo-treuen Mitarbeiter spielt ist es 1:1 fast das gleiche (meh).

Für mich ist AC Rogue sogar noch vor BF der schlechteste AC-Teil der bisherigen AC-Historie. Ich bin dann richtiggehend froh, wenn ich damit endlich durch bin. Daß ich das einmal zu einem AC-Teil sagen würde hätte ich vor BF nicht gedacht. Und nun geht es mir schon bei einem 2. Teil so. Vielleicht täte es der Serie wirklich gut mal für 4-5 Jahre auszusetzen und mit einem Reboot und komplett frischen neuen Ideen wiederzukommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell muß ich mich bei knapp 50% Spielstand regelrecht zwingen AC Rogue zu Ende zu spielen. Das Szenario (Assassine tritt zu Templern über) wurde derartig verschenkt daß es wirklich richtiggehend weh tut. Die Templerseite spielt sich 1:1 wie der Assassine, man lernt nichts anderes/neues, der Charakter ist farblos, das Spiel strotzt vor Bugs Orte sind auf Karten nicht zu finden, erst wenn man dort auf dem Kartenteil eingetroffen ist, Man liegt mit dem Schiff am Pier, geht an Land und bei Rückkehr liegt das Schiff auf der Wiese (WTF?), Vorräte/Material einzusammeln ist extrem repetiv, aber notwendig für Schiff- und Stadtaufbau. Die Hauptsache man verstreut im Spiel immer mehr Truhen und Animusfragmente. Dazu wirkt das Spiel wie ein Black Flag 1.5. Einfach mal einen Großteil Black Flag als Basis nehmen, dann Teile einfach abwandeln (Suchobjekte anders benennen und ausformen, aber prinzipiell das gleiche).
> 
> Für mich ist AC Rogue sogar noch vor BF der schlechteste AC-Teil. Bin richtiggehend froh, wenn ich damit endlich durch bin. Vielleicht täte es der Serie wirklich gut mal für 4-5 Jahre auszusetzen und mit einem Reboot und komplett frischen neuen Ideen wiederzukommen.


Oha. Es geht noch schlechter als BF? Puh... Dann wird die Retail maximal für nen Zehner in meine AC-Sammlung landen. Und ich dachte zumindest die Story wäre besser als die von Edward Kenway... [emoji52]

Ich sollte wirklich bald mal mit "Unity" anfangen...


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Wie gesagt ich empfinde es quasi als ein 2. BF. Es gibt auch wieder die legendären Schiffe zu jagen (erinnert mich ebenso wie die Waljagden frappierend an BF nur daß es jetzt halt auch weitere Fische gibt. Na toll), das gleiche ist mit den Aussichtspunkten. Auf Bäume, synchronisieren und man deckt auf. Die Puckle-Gewehre entsprechen in etwa den Jagdkanonen bei BF. Nur mit (gefühlt) geringerer Durchschlagskraft, dafür aber mit einem größeren Abdeckradius (sprich die sind beweglich). Die Crew aufsammeln ist 1:1 BF. Entweder befreien oder in Taverne anheuern. Die Seehandelsrouten sind (mal abgesehen von fehlender Onlinehilfe von Freunden; was mich gar nicht mal stört, weil der Onlinezwang eh nervt) auch eine BF-Übernahme.

Die Festungen sind auch (bis auf die "Inland"versionen) 1:1 wie die bei BF. Die Abwehrtürme zusammenschießen, rein, den Offizier töten und 1-2 Nebendinge erledigen (Sprengstofflager hochjagen oder halt eben Giftfässer manipulieren. Ist aber 1:1 das gleiche wie ein Pulverfaß hochjagen. Bei Inlandsversionen gehts halt rein, man killt den Festungsoffizier, klaut die Fahne und jagt halt Sprengstoff hoch. (meh*).

Irgendwie haben die bei Ubisoft momentan ein kreatives Loch. Es ist gefühlt immer wieder das gleiche. Das Waffenhandling ist unhandlich. Das Waffenrad (für meine Maus) viel zu empfindlich eingestellt.

Der einzige Lichtblick ist teilweise das Nordmeer. Mit Eis etc. Aber das wars auch schon. Ach und beim Herumschippern kann man wieder Frachtgut einkassieren. Auch 1:1 wie bei BF.

Naja mal sehen wie sich Syndicate angeht. Aber zuvor muß erst Rogue weg, dann Unity und eben F4.

Ich war wahrscheinlich einer der letzten, der die Serie verteidigt hat. Aber ich bin auch mittlerweile an einem Punkt angelangt, wo ich denke, daß die Serie eine Pause verdient hätte um irgendwann einmal mit frischen Ideen als Reboot wieder neu zu erscheinen. Die jährlichen Releases bluten die Serie aus.


----------



## McDrake (20. November 2015)

Weils eben anscheinend wie BF ist, steht das Game auf meiner Wunschliste. Aber auch wieder erst bei nem sehr guten Preis.

Von DragonAge brauche ich mal ne Pause, darum ist mal wieder L.A. Noir installiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2015)

*This War of Mine*

Nähere mich Tag 30. Und meine "Vierer-WG" lebt immer noch.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. November 2015)

*Hard West*

Wandelt in den Fussstapfen eines XCOM, legt aber einen größeren Wert auf die Präsentation seiner Geschichte.
Ein paar kleine Macken plagen das Spiel zwar und die KI aggiert ein wenig zu passiv, dennoch der Western gepaart mit dem Übernatürlichen funktioniert ausgesprochen gut. Auch kleine RPG-Elemente und der durch viele kleine Entscheidungen beeinflusste Spielablauf geben der Rundentaktik Frische und Spannung.
Da bestraft einen das Leben bei der Gier nach Gold mit einem mit Narben überzogenen Gesicht, was zu einem Malus in den Kampffähigkeiten führt, welche den Charakter mit der Zeit jedoch stärker werden lassen. Glück gehabt! 
Auch auf einen Deal mit einem Mann im Anzug, den man zufällig an einer Straßenkreuzung trifft, geht man doch gerne ein. Immerhin hat er nur einen Teil meiner selbst verlangt. 

Oh, und die Musikuntermalung ist großartig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2015)

Klingt super. Wie ist die Lokalisation, in Text und Ton?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. November 2015)

Also der englische Sprecher macht seine Arbeit hervorragend und sonst sind Texte komplett ins Deutsche übersetzt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Also der englische Sprecher macht seine Arbeit hervorragend und sonst sind Texte komplett ins Deutsche übersetzt.


Wunderbar. Hat mich mein Eindruck zum Spiel doch nicht getäuscht als ich es blind in die Merkliste gesetzt hab. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Homerous (21. November 2015)

Everybody's Gone to the Rapture

Hach, eine Hassliebe. Jedes Mal ärgert es mich, das ich doch ein Graffito oder ein Gespräch verpasst habe, jedes Mal starte ich es neu. Jetzt Versuch Nummer drei, nachdem mir der Tod (kann man hier überhaupt von Tod reden?) von Howard gefehlt hat. Ansonsten sorgt das Spiel (insbesondere in der englischen Vertonung) für wunderbar traurige Momente. Eine der besten Stellen findet man an der Arztpraxis von Yaughton oder im Haus des Farmers Frank, Hauptfigur des dritetn Parts. Etwas gespart wurde glaube ich am Part von Wendy (einer Witwe, aber das wird nicht zum Hauptthema gemacht), da gibt es wenige Gespräche und der einzige wirjklich emotionale Moment kommt erst am Ende. Das richtige Ende (Part 6) ist dann richtig gut, weil mysteriös gemacht. Die definitiv besten Parts sind Vier (Lizzie) und Fünf (Stephen), wo insbesondere die Tode der Hauptcharaktere auf die Tränendrüse drücken. Ein manchmal kühles, manchmal emotionales Walking-Simulator-Spiel, was zumindest mich zum Nachdenken brachte. Eine Nebenwirkung des Spiels könnte die Angst vor natürlichem Licht sein.

Etwas nebenbei: State of Decay

Na toll, einer tot. So, nächster Charakter. Oh, ein Haus. Raah, Zombies! Kracks, Klops, Bamm, Revolver raus, Peng, Peng, Peng, tote Untote überall. Alles aus dem Haus mitnehmen, zurück zu den Basis. So ungefähr sieht ein Tag in State of Decay aus, an dem manches gut und manches schief geht. Bisher ging bei mir ziemlich viel gut, aber es könnten ruhig noch ein paar mehr leben. Wenn bisher hatte ich viel Spaß mit diesem Zombie-Survival, aber besser als DayZ? Wer die beiden Spiele vergleicht, macht schon einen Fehler. In DayZ kommen ja noch diese &%§?" Trolle hinzu, in State of Decay gibts nur Zombies. Aber viele. Die durch Fenster und leider auch Wände kommen, das Spiel hat Bugs, auch auf PC.  Dafür gibts eine schöne große Welt. Aber diese große Welt ist definitiv das Hauptelement, die Charaktere sind stinkelangweilig. In der Welt kann man eigentzlich so viel nicht machen (entdecken, sammeln, Zombies metzeln); aber das bleibt stimmungsvoll und (größtenteils) gut zu bedienen. Die Kämpfe sind übrigens ungeschnitten, also viel Blut und viele gut geschnittene Zombies.
Fazit bisher: Zombies töten kann auch ohne eine Ellie oder Clem Spässken machen, eine offene Welt in Survival klappt auch ohne Multiplayer gut, im Herbst lebt sichs gefährlich.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2015)

Hard West habe ich auf jeden Fall im Auge, sieht sehr interessant aus.


----------



## McDrake (21. November 2015)

Sehr schön:
Hard West geht auch auf meine Merkliste!
Danke!


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2015)

So, da ich nun von Rogue endgültig die Nase voll habe (Abstürze mit schwarzem Bildschirm aber weiterhin Ton und bewegen kann ich mich anscheinend auch) hab ich nun AC Syndicate installiert. Grafisch eine Offenbarung. Das Spiel läuft trotz meiner Uralt-CPU die eigentlich gar nicht mehr unterstützt wird bislang problemlos. Bin schon in Sequenz 3.


----------



## Monalye (22. November 2015)

Ich spiele grad recht viel Borderlands 2 und brauche bitte dringend eure Hilfe 

Ich hab' wohl offenbar vorhin das Spiel abgeschlossen und kann jetzt im Kammerjäger-Modus weiterspielen. Darum hab ich das Spiel beendet und bin in den Kammerjäger-Modus eingestiegen, da hat das Spiel von vorne gestartet. Ich dachte, das das falsch sein muss, bin wieder raus und klickte auf Neues Spiel.... so und jetzt ist alles weg. 
Ich müsste mit Level 1 komplett vorne wieder anfangen, dabei hatte ich so tolle rote Waffen usw. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich in mein Spiel zurück komme? *Amok laufe*


Update:
Ah ich habs, weiter unten kann man den Charakter auswählen..., jetzt brauch ich einen Schnaps *OMG*


----------



## Enisra (22. November 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Update:
> Ah ich habs, weiter unten kann man den Charakter auswählen..., jetzt brauch ich einen Schnaps *OMG*



Prost!
Was ein Schreck die Spiele einem immer einjagen müssen


----------



## svd (23. November 2015)

"Left Behind", der kleine Story DLC zu "The Last of Us" auf der PS3, kostet momentan nur 5€. 
Auch wenn das Hauptspiel so seine Macken hat, ist es schwer, sich nicht von LB einwickeln zu lassen. Die schönen Levels, die immer passende Musikuntermalung und die grandiose Vertonung tragen, wie immer, sehr zur Atmosphäre bei. Ich hoffe, die Geschichte kann da mithalten.


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Prost!
> Was ein Schreck die Spiele einem immer einjagen müssen



Da sagst du was, ich war in Schnappatmung verfallen, der Ohnmacht nahe , in meinem Borderlands2 Spiel stecken 90 Stunden Spielzeit drin... und ich hab nur diesen einen Char in dem Spiel. Wär der Char jetzt echt weg gewesen..., ja ich weiß gar nicht..., das hätte doch fast ein kleines Trauma ausgelöst. Desto länger ichs jetzt gespielt hab, desto mehr ist der Ehrgeiz aufkommen, jeden Shift-Code für  Goldene Keys den ich wo gefunden hab, hab ich  abgegriffen , super Waffen angelegt... ich hätt das Spiel nie wieder angefasst, nie wieder


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> in meinem Borderlands2 Spiel stecken 90 Stunden Spielzeit drin...


Das ist in dem Spiel gar nichts. Auf meiner Uhr sind 288 Stunden, und das ist im Vergleich zu anderen auch noch nichts


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2015)

Ist der Kammerjägermodus nicht ein New Game plus ?

Ich bin jetzt bei Witcher 3 nach 39 Stunden auf Skellige. Karge Insel, viele Wikinger und coole Nebenquest.


----------



## golani79 (23. November 2015)

Bin mit* Hearts of Stone* durch beim Witcher.

Ebenso wie das Hauptspiel einfach super - kann man nix daran aussetzen!
Bitte mehr davon!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Update:
> Ah ich habs, weiter unten kann man den Charakter auswählen..., jetzt brauch ich einen Schnaps *OMG*


Merke:
Alkohol löst keine Probleme, etwas mehr Achtsamkeit dagegen schon.  

Topic:

*This War oder Mine* - Tag 34!

Einer meiner Schützlinge hat wegen schwacher Nerven die Fliege gemacht - und mir eine Konserve geklaut. [emoji36] 

Kaum war der aber weg, hat sich ein neuer Zivilist bei mir eingenistet. Ein schwer kranker Fussballer. 

Außerdem wurde ich Zeuge einer Vergewaltigung. Heftig. [emoji32]


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. November 2015)

*Tales from the Borderlands* - Gestern die erste Episode gespielt. Fantastischer Humor, super Charaktere. Freue mich schon auf die folgenden Episoden und wenn es mindestens so weitergeht, ganz klar eine der stärksten Serien von Telltale, aber ich will nicht zu euphorisch sein, auch wenn viele genau diese Vermutung schon bestätigt haben. 

Dennoch: Meine Fresse, ist das Spiel technisch stellenweise eine Qual. Habe nicht die Steam-Fassung, sondern eine Kopie mit Telltale-Launcher (oder was auch immer...). Erst einmal check das Spiel beim Start gefühlte zwei Stunden nach DLCs, die Wahl der Auflösung sorgte dann dafür, dass ich wegen zu hoher Auflösung die Menüs nicht mehr anklicken konnte, weil die Buttons außer Reichweite waren und nicht mit Enter bestätigt werden kann und später ist das Spiel drei Mal in Folge abgestürzt, hat mich einen ganzen Checkpoint zurückgeworgen und ständig sind diese Grafik-Glitches zu sehen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> *Tales from the Borderlands* - Gestern die erste Episode gespielt. Fantastischer Humor, super Charaktere.


Komisch, dass du dann Borderlands nie gern gespielt hast


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Komisch, dass du dann Borderlands nie gern gespielt hast



Borderlands ist ein Shooter wo der Hauptfokus auf Loot und Mord und Totschlag liegt. Tales of Borderlands ist ein Adventure wo der Hauptfokus auf Story und Entscheidungen liegt.


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das ist in dem Spiel gar nichts. Auf meiner Uhr sind 288 Stunden, und das ist im Vergleich zu anderen auch noch nichts



Ich hab das Spiel schon seit fast 2 Jahren rumliegen, hab es aber immer raus geschoben, es mal auszuprobieren. Vor etwa einem halben Jahr hab ichs dann versucht, hab mich schon im Startgebiet hoffnungslos verlaufen und habs wieder ins Eck geworfen. Vor 2 - 3 Monaten hab ichs wieder rausgeholt, weil ich momentan einfach nix gscheits zum Spielen find... und da sprang erst der Funke über  Ich bin ja auch erst Level 36, was man so hört, gehts da ja bis über 70 oder so.... davon bin ich Lichtjahre entfernt. Schuld ist mein Loot-Virus, ich dresch jeden Stein kaputt, denn es könnt ja was drin sein...


----------



## Homerous (23. November 2015)

Jetzt fertig mit* State of Decay *(die symphatischsten sind mal wieder verreckt) undauch *Until Dawn *(ebenso), los geht's mit *This War of Mine*.(Danke Sauerlandboy!)
Bei *Everybody's Gone to the Rapture *ist jetzt jeder tot, also Mission erfüllt. Jetzt kommt *Dear Esther*. Ansonsten mach ich vielleicht nen Telltale-Marathon, irgendwo müssten noch die Sam&Max-Spiele sein.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. November 2015)

Immer noch mit *Hard West* beschäftigt, so langsam kristallisiert sich auch ein für mich größerer Schwachpunkt heraus, die Beschränkung auf ein Auto-Save-System. Gut, Entscheidungen sollten endgültig sein, dennoch hätte ich so manchmal die Möglichkeit ein begonnenes taktisches Gefecht abzubrechen, um auf die Weltkarte zurückzukehren und eine Bombe mehr, anstatt Heilkräutern, mitzunehmen. 
Nett wäre es noch eine Art Easter-Egg, in Form einer Ofentürbrustplatte, als Ausrüstungsgegenstand zu finden. Den Träger könne man dann auch gerne für den Trickschuss missbrauchen. 
Aber vielleicht findet sich in der Richtung noch was, denn Waffen gibt es wirklich massig.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. November 2015)

...jetzt nicht mehr Tales from the Borderlands. Jede Episode muss einzeln heruntergeladen werden und über den Telltale-Launch dauert es gute fünf Minuten, einen lausigen Prozent herunterzuladen.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. November 2015)

aktuell hauptsächlich das neue Battlefront


----------



## Rising-Evil (23. November 2015)

mal wieder "GTA Online" gespielt...
Kann es sein, dass das Spiel gefühlt mehr Cheater als Spieler hat ?

Mittlerweile haben mir diese Möchtegern-Robin-Hoods 3 Millionen geschenkt, in dem sie die einfach in dicken Geldsäcken auf mein Auto haben plumpsen lassen...
Dadurch geht zwar der Spielspaß flöten, aber hey ! - ich hab jede Menge schicken Karren und muss nicht mehr ewig farmen [emoji14]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. November 2015)

Nach 70 Spielstunden das Thema *Fallout 4* (vorerst) beendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes werde ich mich dann endlich mal *Starcraft 2: Legacy of the Void* widmen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2015)

Craft the World...Unity....Syndicate...Knights of the Fallen Empire.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Homerous (24. November 2015)

*Dear Esther *stresst, weil es so poetisch ist, also erstmal weg und weiter mit *Fallout 4*. Ich glaube, ich habe das looten falsch verstanden, denn meine Werkstatt ist voll von Zeitungen, Eimern und Ventilatoren. Mein Begleiter auch. Hier muss mal aufgeräumt werden. Immerhin habe ich mir jetzt ein gutes Arsenal zusammengeschustert und meinem Roboterkumpel was abgegeben. Jetzt weiter die Welt erkunden, ähm ich meine leer looten. Wo ist denn nur diese &)=/?($ Brücke?!
*The Walking Dead *geht voran, Carley ist schon tot, Doug lebt noch. Mal gucken was ich sonst so anders machen kann als vor zwei Jahren.


----------



## Taiwez (24. November 2015)

Ich hab die Tage *Shadow Run: Returns *durchgespielt, zwar etwas kurz, aber hat mich ganz gut unterhalten. Nun ist der Quasi-Nachfolger *Shadow Run: Dragonfall *an der Reihe, welcher mir wesentlich besser gefällt, alleine schon wegen dem eigenen Team, das man sich diesmal nicht mühselig zusammenstellen muss. Das gibt dem Ganzen auch einen persönlicheren Touch, da im Vorgänger nur einige wenige Charaktere überhaupt so etwas wie eine Persönlichkeit hatten, da man die Begleiter normalerweise nur in den Kampfmissionen auswählen konnte.

In Dragonfall kann man nun auch außerhalb der Missionen mit den Begleitern quatschen; da die Dialoge auch ganz nett geschrieben sind ( Charaktere reagieren auf Entscheidungen und Vorgehensweisen) habe ich Spaß damit.

Ist eher ein Rollenspiel der alten Schule, spielt sich im Gefecht sehr stark wie Xcom, ansonsten orientiert sich das Spiel auch an Klassikern wie dem alten Fallout. Aber die Teile haben ja auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel. 

Werde mir auch mal aus Interesse die Pen & Paper Variante davon anschauen..


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (24. November 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab das Spiel schon seit fast 2 Jahren rumliegen, hab es aber immer raus geschoben, es mal auszuprobieren. Vor etwa einem halben Jahr hab ichs dann versucht, hab mich schon im Startgebiet hoffnungslos verlaufen und habs wieder ins Eck geworfen. Vor 2 - 3 Monaten hab ichs wieder rausgeholt, weil ich momentan einfach nix gscheits zum Spielen find... und da sprang erst der Funke über  Ich bin ja auch erst Level 36, was man so hört, gehts da ja bis über 70 oder so.... davon bin ich Lichtjahre entfernt. Schuld ist mein Loot-Virus, ich dresch jeden Stein kaputt, denn es könnt ja was drin sein...



Wenn du die Namen Terramorphus und Vermivorous nicht mehr aus dem Kopf bekommst, dann weißt du dass du genug Borderlands 2 gespielt hast  Nein Ernsthaft, Wir haben so unnormal lange nach Loot gesucht, um die beiden Gegner platt zu machen. Und diese dann wiederum so oft platt gemacht, um epischen Loot zu erhalten. Ein kaum zu vergleichendes Gefühl, wenn Gegner wie diese zum ersten mal down gehen


----------



## shippy74 (24. November 2015)

Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain seid langem wieder ein Spiel das mir richtig Spaß macht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2015)

Natürlich wieder *This War of Mine*... Der Krieg ist vorbei. Und trotzdem fühlt man sich nach 40 Tagen voller Gefahr, Hunger und Elend nicht wirklich happy diese Hölle überlebt zu haben. Zumindest drei meiner Zivilisten haben durchgehalten, der Fussballer ist mir einen Tag vor Kriegsende an Krankheit verstorben. 

Denke ich werde noch ein vorgefertigtes Szenario wagen, mich lässt das Spiel einfach nicht los. Man kann mit Fug und Recht sagen dass es aufgrund seines brutal-realistischen Kontexts das wohl wichtigste PC-Spiel der letzten Jahre ist. Ein echtes Anti-Kriegsspiel.

Wer *This War of Mine* noch nicht haben sollte, ich kann es ihm nur wirklich, wirklich, wirklich empfehlen. Muss man erlebt haben.


----------



## Lukecheater (24. November 2015)

AC3 geschafft. An sich ganz ok, auch wenn die außergewöhnlichen Locations gefehlt haben und das Ende einfach nur nervig und langatmig war. Naja jetzt kann ich mich endlich mal Black Flag widmen das damals bei meiner GTX 770 dabei war.


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. November 2015)

die Rainbow Six-Siege Beta mit dem Steam Controller...
Macht schon ziemlich Laune sich da seine eigene Lieblings-Steuerung auf dem Ding zamzubasteln ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (24. November 2015)

Hatte vorhin nen netten Lauf bei Gefecht in Battlefront 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DpCfNukUJOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Video rendert noch, aber dürfte "bald" fertig sein denk ich


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2015)

Laut Steam habe ich jetzt nach 43 Stunden Akt 1 abgeschlossen von Witcher 3 und bin lvl 24


----------



## Homerous (25. November 2015)

*The Walking Dead *muss errtmal weg, die zweite Episode von *Minecraft: Story Mode *steht an. Bisher hats mich noch nicht sooo gefesselt, aber das kann sich ändern (bzw. endern, hihi ^^).
Ansonsten habe *This War of Mine *erstmal aufgegeben, zwei von vier sind tot und meine Tatsatur leidet unter meinen genervten Schlägen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2015)

Homerous schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe *This War of Mine *erstmal aufgegeben, zwei von vier sind tot und meine Tatsatur leidet unter meinen genervten Schlägen.


Irgendwas machst falsch... 

Ich würde zu Anfang erst einmal mit 1-2 Zivilisten üben. Damit man mit der Mechanik und dem allgemeinen Prinzipien des Überlebens vertraut wird.


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2015)

Bin gerade bei 19% in AC Syndicate. Das Spiel ist bislang deutlich besser als Unity, die Atmosphäre top. 

Das viktorianische England ist wirklich gut umgesetzt, die Firmen, Whitechapel, auch die negativen Aspekte wie Kinderarbeit. Der Seilwerfer macht echt Laune. Auch das bewegliche HQ. Auch die Möglichkeit Gegner zu verhaften finde ich gut.

Die Freischaltungen sind bislang auch sehr fair gesetzt. Wozu andere Shortcuts brauchen ist mir echt schleierhaft.

Bislang ist Syndicate neben der Ezio-Triolgie das beste AC. Viele Fehler aus Unity wurden ausgemerzt. Auch die Bugdichte ist sehr dünn. Bravo Ubisoft. Ihr scheint aus den Unity-Desaster echt gelernt zu haben. Bislang sage ich chapeau.

Die Charaktere bieten unterschiedliche Spieloptionen. Stealth oder offensiv.

Bei den Missionen gibt es deutlich weniger Zufälle, die den Erfolg von (optionalen) Zielen in früheren Teilen ab und zu sabotiert haben. Es ist alles nur von den eigenen Leistungen abhängig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Charaktere bieten unterschiedliche Spieloptionen.



Leider haben sie aus dem Konzept mit den zwei Charakteren zu wenig gemacht.
Evie spielt in der (lahmen) Hauptstory nur eine Nebenrolle und ihr persönlicher Handlungsstrang ist schon nach der Hälfte des Spiels beendet.
Dabei ist sie menschlich der wesentlich bessere Charakter von beiden.
Da hätte ich mir mehr Mut von Ubisoft gewünscht.
So ist Evie dann doch irgendwie nur da, um zu sagen, schaut wir haben einen weiblichen Hauptcharakter.
Ich hoffe Ubisoft ringt sich mal durch und widmet ein vollwertiges AC allein einer Assassinin. (Liberation zähle ich nicht zur Hauptreihe, weil es ja eigentlich nur ein Vita-Ableger war)


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2015)

Denke mal Syndicate ist ein Testballon. So wie AC3 bei den Schiffen für AC BF. Mal sehen wie der Nachfolger aussieht. Aber soo schlecht empfinde ich Jacob gar nicht. Er ist halt eine etwas vorlaute und freche Sau. Und auch sehr impulsiv vom Charakter her.    Die Schwester ist mehr ruhiger und besonnener aber stille Wasser sind auch tieef.   Bin nach der Eroberung von allen bislang zugängigen Türmen im Abgrasmodus. Habe bereits alle gepreßten Blumen, alle Biere, alle Illustrationen. Nun sind die Kisten, Geheimnisse und Helixglitches dran (soweit bisher zugänglich).


----------



## Homerous (26. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Irgendwas machst falsch...
> 
> Ich würde zu Anfang erst einmal mit 1-2 Zivilisten üben. Damit man mit der Mechanik und dem allgemeinen Prinzipien des Überlebens vertraut wird.



Ich mach glaube ich ne Menge falsch. Jetzt hab ich den Bogen halbwegs raus...


----------



## Neawoulf (26. November 2015)

Hab mir, auch wenn's keinen Rabatt gibt (den gab es für das Spiel bisher nie, soweit ich weiß), endlich mal *Jolly Rover* bei Steam gegönnt. Point & Click Adventure, soll recht nah an Spielgefühl und Atmosphäre der Monkey Island Reihe sein. Die Piraten sollen hier allerdings keine Menschen sein, sondern Hunde. Ich hab damit schon viel zu lange gewartet, heute lege ich endlich (die Leinen) los! 

"Wuff wuff, boruff! LeChuck! ARRRRR(F)! Er hat die Leine losgemacht! Ich bin Woofbrush Barkwood, mächtiger Piratenhund!"


----------



## Homerous (27. November 2015)

*This War of Mine *geht jetzt besser voran, wäre da nicht das Lebensmittelproblem. Als Moralmensch habe ich möglicherweise eine Konserve zu wenig mitgenommen...
Ist aber auch nicht einfach. 
Bei *The Walking Dead *ist jetzt 



Spoiler



auch Mark hinfort, ebenso die St.Johns und auch Doug + Lilly spielen keine Rolle mehr. Ich hasse dieses Spiel für das permanente töten meines Lieblingscharakters. Carley - Tot. - Mark - Tot. - Doug -


 Tot. Menno!


----------



## LOX-TT (27. November 2015)

treib gerade in Just Cause 3 Schabernack, so Zeug was man als Rico halt macht, etwa Soldaten an Windrad-Rotoren kleben und zusehen wie sie sich im Kreis drehen und so


----------



## Neawoulf (27. November 2015)

Homerous schrieb:


> Bei *The Walking Dead*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ich selbst hab's zwar schon durchgespielt, aber es wäre für alle, bei denen es noch auf der To-do-Liste steht, schön, wenn du solche Story-Details als Spoiler markieren würdest.


----------



## djphilzen (27. November 2015)

Hab gerade mal wieder *Borderlands *angeschmissen, es macht einfach immer wieder richtig Laune.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. November 2015)

Ich bei Elite: Dangerous...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYPtigdFxnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die hilft aber auch nicht unbedingt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. November 2015)

Ich habe vorhin mal kurz bei Elite reingeschaut, drehte mich kontinuierlich um die eigene Achse und beschloss, dass das kein Spiel ist, wo man eben mal kurz nach dem Download reinschaut. [emoji6]


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2015)

Witcher 3 Hauptquest, wichtige Story Nebenquest und ein bissel nebenquest, schatzsuche, hexeraufträge,boxen nach 54 Stunden durch.


----------



## Clover81 (28. November 2015)

Ich hole gerade Lands of Lore 1 nach. Dafür, dass es so simpel gestrickt ist, macht es mir wirklich Spaß.


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ich bei Elite: Dangerous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na mal schaun, ich denk ich werd mir den Titel nachher auch holen, der Joystick steht ja noch da


----------



## MichaelG (28. November 2015)

So bei AC Syndicate bin ich bei 25%. Qualitativ ist Syndicate deutlichst besser als Unity. Bislang keine Aussetzer bemerkt. Das einzigste wo das Spiel reproduzierbar nicht startet ist wenn AMD Gaming Evolved im Hintergrund läuft. Irgend etwas stört es da. Egal ob Spiel verfolgen on oder off ist.


----------



## Homerous (28. November 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich selbst hab's zwar schon durchgespielt, aber es wäre für alle, bei denen es noch auf der To-do-Liste steht, schön, wenn du solche Story-Details als Spoiler markieren würdest.



Ich entschuldige mich hiermit und guck mal nach, wie ich eigentlich markiere.

Jetzt habe ich viel zu lange nicht mehr *FIFA 16 *gespielt und werde die SpVgg Fürth jetzt zum Aufstieg boxen.


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2015)

so, jetzt gehöre ich auch zur Elite 
bin auch mal kurz abgehoben im Training und habe mich nicht gedreht, nur musste ich feststellen das die Schubsteuerung nicht geht D:
Und naja, der Joystick ist auch ... alt, daher ist das auch keiner mit HOTAS


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. November 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> so, jetzt gehöre ich auch zur Elite



Unklug. Ich warte noch.

Elite Dangerous: Horizons - Preisgestaltung verärgert Spieler - GameStar


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Unklug. Ich warte noch.



Wenn man wie ich aber noch Anfänger bei Weltraum-Simulationen ist, dann ist es klüger. 12 Euro statt 50 für ein Spiel zu zahlen, von dem ich nicht weiß, ob es mich begeistert. So wird es vielen gehen. Und der Preis von Horizons wird auch irgendwann sinken.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. November 2015)

Das "normale" kostet nur noch 12 inzwischen? Gut, dann wäre das schon was anderes.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. November 2015)

Steam Sale


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2015)

ja, ich hätte das jetzt auch nicht außerhalb eines Steam Sales geholt
Und naja, auch weil viele bei in der Freundesliste sich das geholt haben


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. November 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, ich hätte das jetzt auch nicht außerhalb eines Steam Sales geholt
> Und naja, auch weil viele bei in der Freundesliste sich das geholt haben



Geht mir ähnlich. Bin für einen PC-Games-Noobs-Server. [emoji6]


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich. Bin für einen PC-Games-Noobs-Server. [emoji6]



unbedingt :3


----------



## Homerous (28. November 2015)

Habe in *Fallout 4* jetzt einen Bekannten vom Prolog getroffen. Schade, das ich ihn nicht auf Resien mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. November 2015)

Ich habe bislang noch keinen einzigen Cent ausgegeben und werde es auch nicht. Der Grund:

Ich bin mittlerweile Sammelkarten-Junkie. Erst im "X-Mas Sale" wird's aber wieder Sammelkarten geben, daher warte ich noch ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile Sammelkarten-Junkie. Erst im "X-Mas Sale" wird's aber wieder Sammelkarten geben, daher warte ich noch ein paar Wochen.



Sind also nicht nur die russen die billig karten sammeln ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe bislang noch keinen einzigen Cent ausgegeben und werde es auch nicht. Der Grund:
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile Sammelkarten-Junkie. Erst im "X-Mas Sale" wird's aber wieder Sammelkarten geben, daher warte ich noch ein paar Wochen.



Es lohnt sich ja auch manchmal. Wenn man ein Abzeichen erstellt, dann gibt es ja auch immer mal Spielerabatte. Beim letzten Mal hab ich einen 75% Rabattgutschein für ein Indiespiel bekommen.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. November 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Sind also nicht nur die russen die billig karten sammeln ^^



Ich gönne mir Weihnachten/Neujahr Urlaub, also habe ich sowieso erst dann wieder so richtig Zeit zum zocken. 

Aber stimmt schon, ich kaufe mir lieber Spiele, wenn ich obendrein noch Sammelkarten bekommen kann.

EDIT: @Shadow: Hmm, die Rabattgutscheine waren für mich bislang immer völlig uninteressant. Ich habe die immer gleich verschenkt.


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2015)

Episode 1 von Telltales Game of Thrones abgeschlossen

Joar ganz nett aber man sollte wenigstens die Bücher oder die Serie gelesen haben um zu wissen worum es geht 

Buch leser und tv schauer wissen am anfang was es bedeutet wenn 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSJk7G4cWEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



abgespielt wird - vieleicht steht es auch im kodex mal schauen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. November 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Joar ganz nett aber man sollte wenigstens die Bücher oder die Serie gelesen haben um zu wissen worum es geht



Naja, ich habs durchgespielt ohne die Bücher oder die Serie zu kennen.
Kann nicht behaupten, dass ich nicht verstanden hätte, worum es geht.


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2015)

Und du hast dich teilweise nicht gefragt wovon der gerade spricht ?

Zum bsp als Ramsay in Episode 1 meinte "oh zwillinge wie cersei und Jaime, wobei ich nicht hoffe ihr seid wie jaime und cersei" ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. November 2015)

Ein paar Informationen über Personen usw. hat man in den letzten Jahren ja unweigerlich mitbekommen, wenn man im Internet unterwegs ist.
Das lässt sich ja kaum vermeiden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2015)

GoT wäre so ein Spiel das ich mir nicht antun würde, eben weil ich mit der Materie sowie mit den Internet-Info-Schnipseln so gut wie gar nicht vertraut bin. Ich weiss bis heute nichtmal wer wer ist...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2015)

So, und wieder einen *TWOM*-Krieg überstanden. Das Resultat war für meine Zivilisten weitaus besser als beim ersten.

Ich werde da vorerst mal eine Pause machen und mich mit FX Pinball 2 weiter beschäftigen, während ich darüber nachgrüble was ich als nächstes durchspielen könnte... Die Auswahl ist groß. ^^


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2015)

So die ersten 3 Kapitel von Game of Thrones abgeschlossen

Grafik könnte bissel sauberer teilweise sein aber das spiel wurde ja auch für tablets / PS3 / Xbox360 entwicklet und hat nicht den Comic look mit weichzeichner filter und harte kanten look. Ist deren erstes 3D Spiel.
Jedenfalls sah die Grafik bei Wolf Among Us, Walking Dead und Borderlands besser aus.

Man sollte schon Fan der Reihe sein weil sonst es einen schweren Einstieg im Spiel hat und viele sich über die Story vom Spiel aufregten die weder Buch noch Serie kennen.


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2015)

So 39% bei AC Syndicate. Bin Stufe 8. Bislang 0 Abstürze, gute Performance. Keine "Zufälle" die einem kurz vor Ende die optionalen Ziele versauen (außer man selbst). Bislang alles auf 100% gelöst. Nur 1 belangloser Minibug bisher (nach dem Töten der Gegner schwebte mal eine Waffe cm über dem Boden, Peanuts). Das Spiel ist qualitativ und inhaltlich besser als Unity. Um so mehr schmerzt es mich, daß man das Game zur französischen Revolution qualitativ so vor die Wand gefahren hat. Auch mit unlogischen spieldesignerischen Entscheidungen.

Syndicate macht es besser. Keine sinnlosen Minispielchen beim Schloß knacken. Vor der Mission sieht man die Anforderungen und nicht erst währenddessen wie bei Unity.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. November 2015)

Die Story um Arno fand ich in Unity besser und dramatischer. War sogar eine der besten seit AC2 bisher. Dagegen bleiben die beiden Briten ziemlich blass. Hätten vielleicht nur einen nehmen sollen. Spielen sich ja eh gleich^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Spielen sich ja eh gleich^^



Also auf die Tarnfähigkeit von Evie mochte ich beim Schleichen dann doch nicht mehr verzichten.
Da ich in AC eh den geduldigen, lautlosen Weg bevorzuge, kam Jacob nur zum Einsatz, wenn mich das Spiel dazu gezwungen hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. November 2015)

Just Cause 3, wie bei Teil 2 damals sitzt die Nadel wieder tief, macht süchtig wie blöd.

Hab jetzt ca. 1/5 der Welt zurückerobert, Missionen und Herausforderungen hingegen noch gar nicht, der freie Modus ist eh am coolsten


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Story um Arno fand ich in Unity besser und dramatischer. War sogar eine der besten seit AC2 bisher. Dagegen bleiben die beiden Briten ziemlich blass. Hätten vielleicht nur einen nehmen sollen. Spielen sich ja eh gleich^^



Zur Story von Unity kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Der Beginn ist aber wirklich top. Mit dem Vater, der Aufnahme in der Assassinengilde. Aber bei um die 30% hatte ich aufgehört wegen der Bugs. Ausrüstungen nicht modifizierbar, CTDs. Beim Wechseln Bugs, dazu der Companion-Müll, das nervige Koop.

Hinzu kommen eben die spieldesignerischen Schnitzer (Minispiele beim Schloß öffnen), Mordaufklärung die man aprupt unterbrechen muß weil zu Indiz 4 Schloßknacker II fehlt (was man vorher nicht weiß).

Atmosphärisch war/ist AC Unity top, keine Frage. Um so mehr ärgert man sich über diese anderen Dinge. Und ich gebe Unity mit Sicherheit noch einmal eine Chance. Keine Frage.

Und das viktorianische England ist halt auch ein Top-Setting. Hinzu kommt, daß bei Syndicate bislang keine Zufälle die optionalen Ziele versauen. Was ich bei Unity nicht sagen kann.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (30. November 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> So die ersten 3 Kapitel von Game of Thrones abgeschlossen
> 
> Grafik könnte bissel sauberer teilweise sein aber das spiel wurde ja auch für tablets / PS3 / Xbox360 entwicklet und hat nicht den Comic look mit weichzeichner filter und harte kanten look. Ist deren erstes 3D Spiel.
> Jedenfalls sah die Grafik bei Wolf Among Us, Walking Dead und Borderlands besser aus.
> ...



Man sollte die Serie schon mindestens bis Staffel 4 geguckt haben, sonst versteht man die Story um die Forresters herum nur sehr schwer. Der Konflikt zwischen den beiden Gegnern ist zwar klar, aber alles was außen drum ist, versteht man kein bisschen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. November 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ist deren erstes 3D Spiel.



Das wär mir neu. 
z.B. Jurassic Park, Zurück in die Zukunft, Wallace und Gromit, da kann man bestimmt noch weitere aufzählen.
Die haben vielleicht nicht so einen "malerischen" Grafikstil, sind aber dennoch 3D


----------



## golani79 (1. Dezember 2015)

Habe heute "The Last Door" inklusive der kurzen Extras beendet.

Hat zwar nen ziemlich groben Pixellook, aber dafür wird dadurch die eigene Fantasie noch angeregt.
Super Soundtrack / Sounduntermalung und tolle Atmosphäre inkl. Einflüssen von Lovecraft und Poe.

Wahrlich ein schaurig-schönes Adventure - freu mich schon auf den nächsten Teil!


----------



## Enisra (2. Dezember 2015)

neben dem "Idlegame" Ark hab ich jetzt auch mal so das Training von Elite fast durch und das fliegen macht weniger ein Problem als wie die Steuerung richtig einzustellen, aber immerhin funktioniert der Schubregler

Aber wie sieht das jetzt aus mit dem Zusammenspielen mit den Leuten hier aus?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Bin immer noch in guter Flipper-Laune, doch parallel sehne ich mich wieder nach was Storylastigem.

Darum schiebe ich nicht nur eine alles andere als ruhige Kugel über die Pinball-Tische, sondern ziehe nun - nach frischer Installation und drubergebügeltem Deutsch-Patch - als *The Wolf among us* durch die Straßen von Fabletown.

Hammer, wie Telltale es mal wieder schafft einen vorzüglichen Atmo-Leckerbissen umzusetzen. Allein das Hauptmenü des Spiels ist trotz seiner Schlichtheit (bildlich wie tonal) bemerkenswert stylisch wie cool.

Das werden (wie erwartet) grandiose Graphic Novel-Stunden vom Feinsten, das weiss ich jetzt schon. [emoji7]


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Dezember 2015)

Ja, The Wolf among us fand ich auch große Klasse.

Und da Telltale eben erst ein *Batman* *Adventure* angekündigt hat, bin ich natürlich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen - bei TWAU haben sie ja gezeigt, dass sie Comic ausgesprochen schick umsetzen können.  

EDIT: https://www.telltalegames.com/blog/discussion/102827


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, The Wolf among us fand ich auch große Klasse.
> 
> Und da Telltale eben erst ein *Batman* *Adventure* angekündigt hat, bin ich natürlich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen - bei TWAU haben sie ja gezeigt, dass sie Comic ausgesprochen schick umsetzen können.
> 
> EDIT: https://www.telltalegames.com/blog/discussion/102827


Uiiii! Das könnte sogar mich, der mit der Arkham-Reihe überhaupt nicht warm wird, interessieren.


----------



## Rising-Evil (4. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin immer noch in guter Flipper-Laune, doch parallel sehne ich mich wieder nach was Storylastigem.
> 
> Darum schiebe ich nicht nur eine alles andere als ruhige Kugel über die Pinball-Tische, sondern ziehe nun - nach frischer Installation und drubergebügeltem Deutsch-Patch - als *The Wolf among us* durch die Straßen von Fabletown.
> 
> ...


Also imho fand ich "The Wolf among us" deutlich schlechter als TWD...
Nervige Sidekicks, dazu eine bizarre Fantasywelt, äh nein, einfach nicht mein Fall - zudem kommt die Dramatik eines TWD nie auf, aber das ist eher dem kuriosen Setting geschuldet.


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Dezember 2015)

Vom Stil her fand ich es überragend und Bigby ist ganz groß als Protagonist. Die Handlung machte nach Episoe 4 oder 5 leider einen deutlichen Knick in eine Richtung, die ich viel langweiliger fand als alles, was ich mir vorher ausgemalt hatte.


----------



## Homerous (4. Dezember 2015)

*Heavy Rain *reinstalliert und dazu Hurt von Johnny Cash angemacht. Ab einem Moment, der mit einer Hand zu tun hat sehr gemein, aber ansonsten wunderbar düster. Jetzt muss ich zwei Shauns retten!
Wie ich mir in jedem Moment mit Shelby wünsche, ich könnte ihn - aus Gründen - eine Klippe heruntersteuern.

*The Wolf Among Us *ignorier ich noch, weil ich sonst einfach vorm Bildschirm versauere. Sobald ich mit Heavy Rain durch bin, hab ich bestimmt Zeit.

In *The Crew *alle wichtigen Orte endeckt - womit versteck ich mich jetzt vor der Storyline?


----------



## McDrake (5. Dezember 2015)

*DoorKickers
*Tjo. Eigentlich Rainbow6/SWAT in 2D.
Da habe ich Elite und Starcitizen auf dem Pc installiert, will eigentlich DragonAge weiter spielen... aber ich komme einfach nicht weg von diesem "einfachen" Spiel.
Man lernt die verschiedenen Einheiten zu koordinieren und es ist jedesmal eine Freude, wenn von der einen Türe eine Flashbang reingeworfen wird und eine weiteres Teammitglied von der anderen reinstürmt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Dezember 2015)

*Assassin's Creed: Syndicate*
Furchtbare Kämpfe, furchtbares Klettern, beim x-ten Aufguss entmutigende Anzahl von Aussichtspunkten, nicht-existente Story. Totaler Flop für mich, hab es wieder deinstalliert.


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2015)

Telltale Game of Thrones durchgespielt 

Es hatte seine Stärken und seine Schwächen als Bücherkenner und Zuschauer der TV Serie hatte ich es mir ein einem Sonderangebot geholt
Für den Vollpreis hätt ich mich geärgert da passte einfach zuviel nichts


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Dezember 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Assassin's Creed: Syndicate*
> Furchtbare Kämpfe, furchtbares Klettern, beim x-ten Aufguss entmutigende Anzahl von Aussichtspunkten, nicht-existente Story. Totaler Flop für mich, hab es wieder deinstalliert.



Bei mir geht's genau in die andere Richtung. [emoji6] Ok, ich habe noch nicht so lange gespielt, aber bislang mag ich die Figuren, die Optik und das Setting. Ich spiele mit einem Controller, da geht es mit der Steuerung, sie ist aber dennoch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Haben sie dieses Parcours-Prinzip nicht mit Unity eingeführt? Das habe ich aufgrund der Bugs bislang nicht so richtig gespielt, eventuell hole ich das jetzt nach. 

Nein, bislang bereue ich es wirklich nicht, bei dem Steam-Angebot zugeschlagen zu haben. [emoji3]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Dezember 2015)

Erste Episode von *The Wolf among Us* gemeistert. Hammer!!! Ich bin verliebt!!! 
Bis eben dachte ich noch Telltale könnte kein zweiter Clou neben *The Walking Dead* gelingen... Wie sehr ich mich doch getäuscht hab. Der Soundtrack, die Story, die Bildregie... Einfach fantastisch! Und die QTEs sind auch sinnvoll ins Geschehen eingebunden.

Was auch immer mich in den folgenden Episoden noch erwartet, ich will jetzt schon Season Nr. 2!!!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bis eben dachte ich noch Telltale könnte kein zweiter Clou neben *The Walking Dead* gelingen... Wie sehr ich mich doch getäuscht hab.



Dann kannst du direkt danach Tales from the Borderlands spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Dann kannst du direkt danach Tales from the Borderlands spielen.


Ich glaube soweit kann es wirklich noch kommen... Vielleicht landet es beim Steam Christmas Sale schnell in meinem Warenkorb. 
Bin zwar mit den *Borderlands*-Spielen überhaupt nicht vertraut, aber der PCG-Test besagt ja dass man auch als Unwissender gut einsteigen kann. Wenn die PCG-Redaktion das meint, dann glaube ich ihr auch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> *Telltale Game of Thrones* durchgespielt
> 
> Es hatte seine Stärken und seine Schwächen als Bücherkenner und Zuschauer der TV Serie hatte ich es mir ein einem Sonderangebot geholt
> Für den Vollpreis hätt ich mich geärgert da passte einfach zuviel nichts



Dafür gibt's jetzt übrigens auch deutsche Untertitel. Bei der Retail-Version oder hier für die Steamversion: Game of Thrones - A Telltale Games Series - Deutsche Sprachdateien Texte , Untertitel , Menüs


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin zwar mit den *Borderlands*-Spielen überhaupt nicht vertraut, aber



Wurst, ich auch nicht. Habe beide ein paar Stunden angespielt, aber von der Story nichts mitbekommen bzw. wieder vergessen, was ich mitbekommen habe. Das sind aber auch in erster Linie Koop-Shooter, die Story ist da wohl zweitrangig. Die gibt's dann bei Telltale.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's jetzt übrigens auch deutsche Untertitel. Bei der Retail-Version oder hier für die Steamversion: Game of Thrones - A Telltale Games Series - Deutsche Sprachdateien Texte , Untertitel , Menüs


Ich war sowieso überrascht dass die Schote-HP gar die offiziellen Deutsch-Patches von Telltale höchstpersönlich im Angebot hat. Daher auch sehr saubere Übersetzungstexte bei TWAU.
Nur: Warum wird das Spiel nicht in Steam direkt multilingual geschaltet? Warum so umständlich?

Zu GoT:
Nicht mein Spiel, da mich schon die Serie Null interessiert. Auch den Minecraft-Story-Mode spare ich mir.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich war sowieso überrascht dass die Schote-HP gar die offiziellen Deutsch-Patches von Telltale höchstpersönlich im Angebot hat. Daher auch sehr saubere Übersetzungstexte bei TWAU.
> Nur: Warum wird das Spiel nicht in Steam direkt multilingual geschaltet? Warum so umständlich?



Weil die Ladenversion ja von einem Publisher kommt, der diese vertreibt und wahrscheinlich auch übersetzt hat. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, welchen Kopierschutz diese hat. Aber wenn sie jetzt DRMfrei sein sollte oder nicht auf Steam z.B. aktiviert werden muss, dann
fühlt sich dieser Publisher eben nicht dafür verantwortlich. Da müsste Telltale das mit denen ausmachen und dann die Version patchen. Deswegen gibts manche Spiele digital nur auf Englisch, aber Retail auch auf Deutsch.
Ist alles ziemlich kompliziert^^


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Dezember 2015)

Also *Tales of the Borderlands* ist mein "Geheimtipp" für 2015 schlechthin. Ich habe es ja mehr oder weniger sehr günstig in einer Humble-Aktion vor einer Weile abgestaubt und bin mit wirklich NULL Erwartungen dran gegangen - und war mehr als positiv überrascht.

Telltale zündet hier wirklich ein Gag-Feuerwerk vom Feinsten, das kann locker mit Klassikern wie Monkey Island, Maniac Mansion, etc. mithalten. Ich habe jedenfalls wirklich Tränen gelacht.


----------



## Homerous (6. Dezember 2015)

Fertig mit TWD, auf zu *The Wolf Among Us. *Bisher wirklich großartig.

Ich habe mal *Alan Wake: American Nightmare *reinstalliert und bin genauso enttäuscht wie vor knapp zwei Jahren. Anzahl der schlechten Spiele auf meinem PC: It's not a Lake, it's an Ocean.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. Dezember 2015)

*Dr. Langeskov, The Tiger, and The Terribly Cursed Emerald: A Whirlwind Heist*
Für die knappe Stunde wurde ich wahrlich gut unterhalten, wer The Stanley Parable mochte wird hier auch seinen Spaß mit haben


----------



## Lukecheater (6. Dezember 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Also *Tales of the Borderlands* ist mein "Geheimtipp" für 2015 schlechthin. Ich habe es ja mehr oder weniger sehr günstig in einer Humble-Aktion vor einer Weile abgestaubt und bin mit wirklich NULL Erwartungen dran gegangen - und war mehr als positiv überrascht.



Das ist sowieso immer das Beste bei Spielen, Filmen oder Serien. Erst mal keine Erwartungen haben und dann kann man nur positiv überrascht werden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Dezember 2015)

Da Square Enix mir ja bisher den neuesten Teil verwehrt, spiele ich halt nochmal den ersten Reboot von *Tomb Raider*.
Diesmal erstmals auf der PS4.
Es macht mir auch beim vierten Mal immernoch richtig Spaß.


----------



## Rising-Evil (6. Dezember 2015)

"Far Cry 3" auf Steam Link...
Da anscheinend alle neueren Titel auf dem Ding mit massiven Framerate-Einbrüchen zu kämpfen haben, musste ich eben auf ältere Titel umsteigen → und siehe da; läuft wie eine 1, Artefaktbildung ist zwar vorhanden , aber das ist völlig wurscht, da ich endlich mal vom Sofa aus daddeln kann, ohne meinen Rechner die ganze Zeit mitschleppen zu müssen...


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Dezember 2015)

Xenoblade Chronicles X.

Nach 30 Stunden Spielzeit endlich mein erster Skell.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Dezember 2015)

Hab jetzt *Fallout 4* durchgespielt. Ein gutes Spiel, aber kein Meisterwerk.


----------



## Taiwez (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab am Wochenende mal wieder Xcom ausgepackt und eine neue Session mit allen DLC's, sowie mit der Erweiterung Enemy Within gespielt. Kennt ihr das Gefühl, wenn ihr ein altes Spiel, in dem ihr früher (gedanklich) echt gut wart und das jetzt einfach gar nicht mehr so hinbekommt? 

Mir sind alleine in den ersten 2 Missionen 2 meiner Leute unter der Hand weggestorben.. Ich hab früher in Unknown Sessions gehabt, da ist mir kein einziger Soldat verreckt.. 

Ich glaube, ich werde zu casual!!


----------



## Rabowke (7. Dezember 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> [...]Kennt ihr das Gefühl, wenn ihr ein altes Spiel, in dem ihr früher (gedanklich) echt gut wart und das jetzt einfach gar nicht mehr so hinbekommt?


Ja ... mein Liebesleben.


----------



## Taiwez (7. Dezember 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ja ... mein Liebesleben.



Hab grade in meiner Steam-Bibliothek geschaut, das Spiel hab ich gar nicht da...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Hab grade in meiner Steam-Bibliothek geschaut, das Spiel hab ich gar nicht da...


Du musst nur genauer suchen... Meine es heisst "Larry Reloaded"...


----------



## Wynn (7. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du musst nur genauer suchen... Meine es heisst "Larry Reloaded"...



Ich weiss noch bei einem Larry Spiel war es ein endlos langes Rätsel damit Larry eine bestimmte Frau bekommt und dann durftet man 5 Minuten lang auf dem Badezimmer Textfenster sich durchklicken wo Larry sich die Seele aus dem leibt kotzt weil er rausfand das es ein Transvestit war und alle die Mühe umsonst ^^


----------



## Homerous (11. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich weiss noch bei einem Larry Spiel war es ein endlos langes Rätsel damit Larry eine bestimmte Frau bekommt und dann durftet man 5 Minuten lang auf dem Badezimmer Textfenster sich durchklicken wo Larry sich die Seele aus dem leibt kotzt weil er rausfand das es ein Transvestit war und alle die Mühe umsonst ^^


Immerhin hat er "sie" bekommen.

Jetzt wage ich mich, eigentlich nicht so der Autofan, doch an *The Crew *und das erste was mir auffällt ist das in Ubisofts USA Portland und Boston nicht existieren. Atlanta, Alberquerque, Denver und Oklahoma City auch nicht. Aber sowas wie Winslow (was auch immer das ist) haben sie reinprogrammiert. Beschiss!


----------



## MichaelG (11. Dezember 2015)

Homerous schrieb:


> Immerhin hat er "sie" bekommen.
> 
> Jetzt wage ich mich, eigentlich nicht so der Autofan, doch an *The Crew *und das erste was mir auffällt ist das in Ubisofts USA Portland und Boston nicht existieren. Atlanta, Alberquerque, Denver und Oklahoma City auch nicht. Aber sowas wie Winslow (was auch immer das ist) haben sie reinprogrammiert. Beschiss!



Noch nicht gewußt ? Die kommen dann per DLC eingeflogen.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich spiel momentan das Deadpool Remake bzw. Re-Release auf PS4. Sehr hektisch und grafisch nicht wirklich top, aber der Humor macht das wieder wett.


----------



## Homerous (12. Dezember 2015)

Da in *The Crew *die Story so ungefähr die Spannungskurve eines Staubkorns hat und ich San Francisco gesehen habe, staubt es vor sich hin. Da wart ich lieber aufs "Rest der ganzen Welt-DLC", dort isses eh viel schöner. 
Wieso habe ich noch nicht *GTA V *gespielt? Wurscht, los geht's!


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Dezember 2015)

*Company of Heroes 2. 
*Meine Güte, ist die K.I. hart. Man beachte den Siegmarkenticker. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Dezember 2015)

Endlich Level 30 in Rocket League. Damit darf ich mich jetzt offiziell "Veteran" nennen


----------



## Homerous (13. Dezember 2015)

Rockert League ist also gut? Und Preiswert? Playstation Store ich kooome!


----------



## golani79 (13. Dezember 2015)

Rocket League habs schon seit Ewigkeiten (PS+) und noch nie gestartet - reizt mich auch überhaupt nicht von dem, was ich bisher so gesehen habe.


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. Dezember 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Rocket League habs schon seit Ewigkeiten (PS+) und noch nie gestartet - reizt mich auch überhaupt nicht von dem, was ich bisher so gesehen habe.


Zuschauen und selbst spielen sind hier zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe...
Es sieht wirklich nicht besonders unterhaltsam aus, aber es spielt sich absolut super !
Zudem selbst die Fußball-Hasser in meinem Freundeskreis das Spiel lieben


----------



## Homerous (13. Dezember 2015)

Als langjähriger NfS und FIFA-Spieler habe ich den Dreh schnell rausbekommen. Erste drei Spiele im Multiplayer: 3:1, 5:0, 2:1. So soll's laufen!


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2015)

hab mal mit* far cry 4* angefangen.
gefällt mir wieder richtig gut.
 ist beinahe dasselbe wie teil 3 mit anderem setting - stimmt. 
 aber genau das wars eigentlich auch, was ich wollte und erwartet habe. 

überraschend gut ist die performance: kann auf meiner (maximal) mittelklassigen kiste fast alles auf ultra stellen.
 das hätte ich nun nicht gedacht. ubisoft scheint im letzten jahr doch nicht nur grütze produziert zu haben.


----------



## svd (13. Dezember 2015)

Bei "Far Cry 4" bin ich auch gespannt, wie sich die Geschichte, je nach Fraktion, entwickelt. Ich hoffe, es wird besser als im Vorgänger, wo, im Prinzip, beide Enden scheiße gewesen waren.
In Kyrat hätte ich viel lieber gleich den dritten Weg genommen und, nach der netten Einladung zum Essen, im Epilog den versprochenen Hubschrauberflug genossen, inkl. Abfackeln von Rebellendörfern. 

Nach dem, eher dummen, "Advanced Warfare" läuft gerade auch "Black Ops 3". Naja, ist bisher gar nicht mal so übel. Fast "Crysis 2" mäßig. Die anfänglich total abstruse Geschichte fängt sogar an, irgendwie
Sinn zu machen. Wenn du, per Zufall, draufkommst, dass dein Center Speaker einen Kabelbruch hat und im Spiel eigentlich mehr geschwätzt wird, als angenommen.
Aber, wie in jedem Treyarch COD, gibt es Momente, wo das Studio, in meinen Augen, Ansehen und Respekt verliert. Diese ziehen sich quer durch ihr Shooter Portfolio. Aber gut, ist eh wurscht.


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. Dezember 2015)

svd schrieb:


> In Kyrat hätte ich viel lieber gleich den dritten Weg genommen und, nach der netten Einladung zum Essen, im Epilog den versprochenen Hubschrauberflug genossen, inkl. Abfackeln von Rebellendörfern.


Das Ende gibt's auch, du musst nur 



Spoiler



bei dem Essen mit Pagan Min ein paar Minuten in dessen Palast warten und solltest nicht rumschnüffeln...


----------



## svd (13. Dezember 2015)

Genau das meine ich ja. Aber es geht danach nicht mehr weiter. Also, aktiv zumindest. 

edit: Es ist halt ähnlich, wie in "Advanced Warfare", 



Spoiler



wo du nicht für die Sache des Visionärs kämpfen kannst, der die Mittel hätte, 
die größten Probleme der Welt zu beseitigen. Stattdessen folgen die geläuterte Folterspezialistin, Atbeitskollege und du den Anweisungen dieser
herrschenden Probleme, um den Status Quo aufrecht zu halten, hehe.


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. Dezember 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich ja. Aber es geht danach nicht mehr weiter. Also, aktiv zumindest.


ich finde die Story von Teil 4 auch so ziemlich kurz (nicht nur wegen dieser Abkürzung)
Es passiert kaum nennenswertes oder schockierendes 
- was aber auch an Pagan Min liegt 
- ein überaschend sympathischer Kerl, es entsteht einfach kein wirklicher Groll gegen ihn...
Aber abgesehen von 



Spoiler



Harlan Doyle


 im ersten "Far Cry" war das bei keinem Antagonisten der Reihe so...
Zudem ging mir der Radiomoderator in Teil 4 übelst auf die Nerven, da dieser nur gefühlte 10 Sätze auf Lager hat...


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2015)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Zudem ging mir der Radiomoderator in Teil 4 übelst auf die Nerven, da dieser nur gefühlte 10 Sätze auf Lager hat...



oh ja, das stimmt. 
bißchen schade finde ich, dass man bäume nicht mehr "abholzen" kann. in teil 3 ging das doch, oder?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Dezember 2015)

*Civ Beyond Earth*
Das Addon bohrt wirklich den Spielverlauf gewaltig auf, die neuen Möglichkeiten, sowie das Wassersiedeln fügen sich sehr gut in das Spielgeschehen ein. Nur ist der Wasserkampf nicht gut durchdacht, Schiffe sind viel zu stark gegenüber Städten, das war nur leider in der Originalversion genauso. Zudem ist die Verteidigungsstärke der Wasserstädte zu Beginn und bei Fehlen der richtigen Technologien viel zu gering und hilflos gegen gerademal zwei Kreuzer. Wenigstens den Fraktionen die auf Wasserfeldern beginnen hätte man da besondere Boni zusprechen können.

Und nebenbei für ein wenig Auflockerung und fürs Auge wird *Broken Age* gespielt, Vellas erster Akt bereitet mir zurzeit am meisten Spaß, obwohl Shay hatte einen Löffel, Messer und natürlich Grabsch-Garry, hmm... schwierig.


----------



## Wynn (13. Dezember 2015)

Weiss nicht ob es in Teil 3 ging war das nicht in teil 2 so ?

Ich find das mit den Craftingsystem in Farcry4 bissel blöde. In teil 3 konnte man es noch erklären wir sind allein auf einer Insel nur ein Buschvolk bietet uns hilfe an.

Aber in teil 4 haben die rebellen waffen, munition, wagen, häuser usw aber wir dürfen trotzdem tiere jagen die nicht mal dort sind wo sie auf der karte angezeigt werden damit mehr als eine waffe gleichzeitig tragen können.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (13. Dezember 2015)

Spiel gerade *Batman Arkham Knight aufm PC* und kann nur sagen es ist einfach nur geil.  
Ich hatte bisher auch noch keine größeren Bugs oder gar Abstürze, die habe wirklich gute Arbeit abgeliefert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oh ja, das stimmt.
> bißchen schade finde ich, dass man bäume nicht mehr "abholzen" kann. in teil 3 ging das doch, oder?


Abholzen? Abfackeln ja, aber abholzen... Seit dem ersten Crysis hab ich keinen Shooter gesehen in welchem man die Umwelt noch so richtig kaputt machen konnte. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Wenn war es abfackeln und das war  FC2.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn war es abfackeln und das war  FC2.


Konnte man in FC3 auch, aber nach kurzer Zeit ging das kleine Buschfeuer von selbst aus.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Dezember 2015)

*The Long Dark

*Das wohl derzeit spielbarste und "fertigste" Survival-Game seiner Art. Technisch trotz einiger Performance-Einbrüche durchaus stabil. Die kanadische Wildnis ist audiovisuell stimmungsvoll in Szene gesetzt und das Gameplay macht auch Spaß. Bislang ist nur der Sandbox-Modus verfügbar, der unterhält aber auch schon für ein paar Stunden. Habe eine Woche lang überlebt, bislang knapp fünf Stunden gespielt. Auf den Story-Modus bin ich gespannt. 

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten stören mich, die hoffentlich noch geändert werden. Beispielsweise ist es komisch, keine Waffen zweckmäßig aus Stöcken und scharfen Gegenständen zusammenbauen zu können. Man sollte meinen, das wäre für den Otto-Normal-Überlebenden, auf den vor der Hütte ein Rudel Wölfe wartet, weitaus einfacher als der Zusammenbau eines Bogens, der allerdings nur sehr aufwändig herzustellen ist - dabei vergehen schon mal ein paar Tage oder gar Wochen im Spiel. Auch können Äxte, Brecheisen und andere Hilfsmittel nicht eingesetzt werden, um sich etwa gegen die Wölfe zu wehren. Bin aber zuversichtlich, dass da noch was passiert. Würde dann natürlich das Balancing stark beeinträchtigen. Ich habe so derzeit schon viel zu viele Ressourcen. Bis ich den Bogen benötige, um Wild zu schießen, wird eine Weile vergehen, aber dann habe ich wenigstens ein selbst gesetztes Ziel und muss mir zumindest zeitweise keine Sorgen um's Überleben machen. Fackeln sind auch genug im Gepäck, um Wölfe fernzuhalten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Konnte man in FC3 auch, aber nach kurzer Zeit ging das kleine Buschfeuer von selbst aus.



Naja in FC3 fehlte da echt der taktische Tiefgang. Nur daß halt ein Flammenwerfer drin war. Hauptsächlich für die Koksfeldmissionen. Im Gegensatz zu FC2 wo man mit Flammenwerfer richtiggehend im großem Stil großflächig abfackeln konnte und mit Geschick Feindeüberzahlen clever taktisch ausschalten konnte. Einfach umkreisen und via Flammen einkesseln.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Dezember 2015)

Black Flag fast auf 100%. Da wurde definitiv viel richtig gemacht im Gegensatz zu AC3 das mich gegen Ende einfach nur noch angeödet hat, vor allem mit diesem 



Spoiler



unsäglichen Ende in der Gegenwart


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Black Flag war in der Neuzeit totaler Rotz. 



Spoiler



O8/15 Mitarbeiter von Abstergo als "Doppelagent" ohne persönlichen Bezug. Historie Piratensetting wozu das aufgesetzte Assassinenthema 0,0 paßte. Da war AC 3 wenn das Neuzeit-Ende auch ärgerlich war um Klassen besser.


----------



## Wynn (13. Dezember 2015)

Farcry 4

So langsam nervt mich das Karmasystem und die Gegner KI 
Ich töte im Rahmen einer Open World Karma Mission einen Soldaten der Royal Army. Ich will die geisel gerade befreien von seinen fesseln da greift ihn eine Wildhund Meute an. Minus 50 Karma ihr dürft keine Zivilisten angreifen. GAH

Ich will gerade bei einen der freilaufenden Shepa mein Loot verkaufen - der Verkauf bricht ab ich sehe wie mein Char zu Seite stürzt. Minus 50 Karma ihr dürft keine Zivilisten angreifen. Mich hat ein Patroulienwagen der Goldene Armee überfahren und den Shepa auch.

Und dann der versuch einer moralischen Entscheidung bei den Missionen.  



Spoiler



irgendwie habe ich das gefühl das es egal ist wem wir helfen am schluss wird es nur einen weiteren diktator geben und keine echte echte demokratie


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Black Flag war in der Neuzeit totaler Rotz.



Ganz ehrlich: Who cares? Ich empfand die Neuzeit Parts von Assassin's Creed schon immer etwas lästig. Dann doch lieber nur so wenige in denen wenig passiert, anstatt so miese und dazu noch unnötig lange wie im dritten Teil.

Vor allem gut bei Black Flag war die Karte die mal zusammenhängend ist im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängern und einfach viel mehr zum erkunden einlädt.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Aber trotzdem sinnfreie Walls mitten auf Hoher See mit "Gebiet noch nicht verfügbar." Und halt der imho unpassende Mix Assassine+Pirat. Wäre es ein Pirates Creed würde mich die Sache gar nicht so sehr stören. Aber bei dem Piratensetting wirkte der AC-Aufsatz wie zwangsweise. 



Spoiler



Wobei man selbst nie ein echter Assassine war, sondern das ganze nur als Mittel zum Zweck mitgenommen hat.


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2015)

ich hätte die Neuzeitparts eh weg gelassen, man sieht ja heute dass die heute keine Ahnung haben wie die nach dem Ende von Teil3 weiter machen


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hätte die Neuzeitparts eh weg gelassen, man sieht ja heute dass die heute keine Ahnung haben wie die nach dem Ende von Teil3 weiter machen



Mit AC3 war für mich der Neuzeit-Part vorbei. Wo mich das Thema bis dahin (wenn auch nur rudimentär) interessiert hatte ist dieser ab BF lästig wie ein Kropf. Ohne wäre besser. Bei Syndicate scheint der Neuzeitpart auf ein Minimum eingedampft worden zu sein (was ich gut finde).


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mit AC3 war für mich der Neuzeit-Part vorbei. Wo mich das Thema bis dahin (wenn auch nur rudimentär) interessiert hatte ist dieser ab BF lästig wie ein Kropf. Ohne wäre besser. Bei Syndicate scheint der Neuzeitpart auf ein Minimum eingedampft worden zu sein (was ich gut finde).



Dann sind wir ja gar nicht so weit voneinander entfernt was das angeht.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Dezember 2015)

Ganz hübsch siehts auch aus. Könnte zwar ne bessere Performance haben, aber mit Downsampling und hohen Einstellungen macht Black Flag optisch schon was her.

Ich hoffe Unity ist spielbar gepatcht wenn ich es anfange. Ist einfach schade um die geile Location Paris...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2015)

Nur noch 2 oder 3 Kapitel, dann bin ich mit der letzten Episode von* The Wolf Among Us* durch.

Ganz großes (Spiel-)Kino! Also wenn Telltale sich eine gute Franchise-Marke raussucht - besonders im Comic-Bereich -, dann kann Ihnen im "Interactive Movie"-Genre keiner, absolut keiner was vormachen.


----------



## Taiwez (14. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nur noch 2 oder 3 Kapitel, dann bin ich mit der letzten Episode von* The Wolf Among Us* durch.
> 
> Ganz großes (Spiel-)Kino! Also wenn Telltale sich eine gute Franchise-Marke raussucht - besonders im Comic-Bereich -, dann kann Ihnen im "Interactive Movie"-Genre keiner, absolut keiner was vormachen.



Ich kann dir *Tales from the Borderlands* von den Jungs ebenfalls nur ans Herz legen, ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach das beste Spiel neben The Wolf amongst us.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich kann dir *Tales from the Borderlands* von den Jungs ebenfalls nur ans Herz legen, ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach das beste Spiel neben The Wolf amongst us.


Wenn der anstehende Christmas Sale ein entsprechendes Angebot macht, könnte es schneller meine Bibliothek zieren als du denkst.


----------



## Homerous (14. Dezember 2015)

Und ich kann *Life is Strange *empfehlen. Gerade als Telltale-Fan. Ist weniger Brutal, aber mit hohem Wiederspielwert und - ach egal LiS kennt ja so schon jeder. 

Ich spiele nach wie vor *Fallout 4, *aber nicht mehr so oft und fokussiert wie vorher. Erstens ist Los Santos schöner und zweitens find ich kein´wichtiges Zeug mehr, sondern nur noch Ghule, Raider und Supermutanten. Da begeh ich doch lieber einen großen Fahrzeugdiebstahl.


----------



## Sanador (14. Dezember 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Unity ist spielbar gepatcht wenn ich es anfange. Ist einfach schade um die geile Location Paris...


Als ich es im September gespielt habe, war es sehr gut spielbar und hatte keine Bugs. 
Und diese Grafik und Atmosphäre...traumhaft!


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2015)

immer noch *far cry 4* (wie überraschend^^):
komischerweise scheints momentan keine kampagnen-missionen zu geben.
soll das so sein?


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> immer noch *far cry 4* (wie überraschend^^):
> komischerweise scheints momentan keine kampagnen-missionen zu geben.
> soll das so sein?



Du musst auf der Karte nach Buchstaben schauen meist musst erst nebenquest machen damit die Kampagne weitergeht also Missionen von Longinus der ein grosses L auf der Karte hat oder Yogi und Reggie die ein grosses Y auf der karte haben


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Du musst auf der Karte nach Buchstaben schauen meist musst erst nebenquest machen damit die Kampagne weitergeht also Missionen von Longinus der ein grosses L auf der Karte hat oder Yogi und Reggie die ein grosses Y auf der karte haben



das hab ich befürchtet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2015)

I finished the Wolf. It was... Great!


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2015)

Farcry 4

Ich hatte bis jetzt eine Mission die richtig genial war ansonsten eher Standard Missionen töte, morde, verbrenne, verteidige, befreie.

Farcry 4 versucht sich mit einen Karma System du hast die Wahl wie du die Mission löst - tradionell oder westlich.
Aber egal wie du die Mission abschliesst die andere Partei beschimpft dich so sehr als würdest Babys grillen und sie dann aufessen.

Ohne genug tiere zu häuten damit du mehr waffen, geld, munition, spritzen mit dir tragen kannst (minium aufwertungsstufe 3) hast du teilweise keine Chance.

Festungsbefreiungen in Kyat sind entweder für kurz vorm Finale gedacht wenn man genug Updates hat oder man braucht eine freund der mit einem spielt.

Das Karma System in Farcry 4 ist nett gemeint aber nicht so gut gelungen.

Kyat was im Trailer so gut aussah ist leider sehr sehr haklig und oft reagiert die ki von deinem beschützer der ein tiger ist nicht.

Mit den Kletterhaken rumklettern und der Wingsuit sind nette Gimmicks


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2015)

auf welchem schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du?


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2015)

Normal

Das Problem sind die Sniper und die Tier Beschwörer und die schwer gepanzerten Schwere MG / Flammenwerfer träger bei den Aussenposten oder wenn du etwas verteidigen willst.

Derzeit hängt ich bei der Mission fest wo du in der Arena überleben musst


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2015)

ich spiel auch auf normal und konnte die beiden ersten festungen eigentlich ziemlich problemlos einnehmen.

musst halt schleichen und zuerst die alarme ausschalten. rambo-taktik funktioniert eher nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2015)

Die Festungen sind eigentlich easy. Hoch. Dachwachen ausschalten (Sniper mit Schalldämpfer). Wachen ausschalten wo sie bei Sichtverdeckung fallen. Immer die Stellung wechseln und in Deckung gehen. Aus dem Sichtfeld des Feindes bleiben. Alarmschaltung wenn es geht (nicht immer) mit Schuß deaktivieren. Manchmal ist der Schalter in einem Gebäude drin und nicht aus der Ferne deaktivierbar. Da mußt Du Dich halt reinschleichen. Die schweren Jungs mit Kill von oben ausschalten. Allerdings sollte da die Fähigkeit "schwerer Niederschlag" freigeschaltet sein. Sniper hat bei den schweren Jungs keinen Sinn. Das Modell mit Schalldämpfer hat zu geringe Durchschlagskraft und das schwere Sniper-Gewehr ist viel zu laut und demzufolge ungeeignet. 

Ohne schweren Niederschlag geht es aber nicht. Wenn Du Dich nicht all zu blöd anstellst fällt die Festung unerkannt und ohne Alarm auszulösen.


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2015)

Black Desert Online Beta Wochende

Erster Schock bei der Charaktererstellung "Gender Lock"

Nahkampfklassen wie der Berserker/Krieger dürfen nur männlich und muskelbepackt sein. Frauen haben bei Black Desert an der Front nichts zu suchen sie dürfen nur zierliche Hexe, Jäger, Beschwörer sein. Will man einen eine männliche Fernkampfklasse spielen so darf man nur einen Gandalf den Grauen spielen.

Zweiter Schock nach Intro Video das Interface

Überall ploppen Fenster mit einen Ping auf - wenn man mit der Maus über einen Charakter geht hat man 10 Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Das Gesamte Interface ist vollgeklatscht man hat nur in der Mitte ein bissel Platz um das Spiel zu sehen.

Und wenn man Esc drückt geht ein Menü mit 30 Untermenüs auf.

Mal nochmal in ruhe bei Gelegenheit reinschauen


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Dezember 2015)

Heute ist wieder *Assetto Corsa* dran, da gestern der *Dreampack 3 DLC* erschienen ist. Der Ford Escort RS 1600 ist einfach nur ein Traum zu fahren! Das zeigt mal wieder, dass man keine enormen PS-Zahlen braucht, um Spaß zu haben. Dagegen finde ich den getunten Lamborghini Gallardo mit angeblich 1200 Turbo-PS (fühlt sich irgendwie nach weniger an) fast schon langweilig.

Dann noch der Lotus 25, der Lotus 72D ... ich hoffe, in Zukunft wird es noch mehr alte Fahrzeuge geben, gerne auch noch älter, aus den 20er und 30er Jahren. Richtig feiern würde ich ja alte Mercedes und Auto Union Vorkriegs-Rennwagen oder evtl. nen Renault 40 CV Rekordwagen (Traum aller Dieselpunk-Fans).


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2015)

Farcry 4


Spoiler



Ich wusste es - ich hatte schon so einen Ahnung. Wie in Farcry 3 wird das Ende vom Spiel mit Moral geschmückt das alles was du erreicht hast einen scheissdreck wert ist.
Hast du dich für Amita entschieden wir Kyral von ihr im Warlord Stil regiert drogen und zwangsrekrutierung hast du Sabal gewählt wird das land religös regiert mit zwangsheirat und götteranbetung und wer an die götter nicht glaubt wird exukiert da die sünden an an götter nur mit blut weggewaschen werden können. Da vermisst man Pagan Min da wusste wenigstens woran man ist.

Warum muss Uplay immer mit der moral keule zuhauen ? erst in farcry 3 hatte man die wahl tot durch rituelle opferung oder einsam auf der insel und jetzt farcry 4



Grafik 5/5 

Charaktere, Tiere, Umgebung alles superschön

Sound 5/5 

Der Soundtrack der während des Spiels lief war passend und cool 

Gameplay 3/5
Sehr viel Recycling von Farcry 3 
umständliches herstellen, Talente gesperrt die erst nach mini spielen freigeben wurden
teilweise defekte gegnerki - wodurch die karma mission öfters fehlschlug und man minus karma bekam
teilweise brauchte man gefühlt ewig lange zur nächsten mission weil sie im gebirge war wo man mit auto/quadbike auch nicht schneller hinkam und der gyrocopter automatisch abstürzt wen man zulang und zu hoch mitfliegt.

Ich hatte es bei Ubishop für um 10 € gekauft und dadurch nicht zu sehr entäuscht


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Dezember 2015)

*Game of Thrones*. Dieses Telltale Adventure, 2-Mal hintereinander durchgespielt, um die verschiedenen Entscheidungen zu sehen und deren Auswirkungen. Allerdings schreit es förmlich nach einer 2.Staffel, die hoffentlich noch kommen wird.


----------



## Chemenu (17. Dezember 2015)

*BROFORCE! *

Macht süchtig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Dritter Bürgerkrieg in "This War of Mine", und nebenbei etwas "Pinball FX2".

Am Wochenende würde ich dann wieder was Neues beginnen, bin aber noch unentschlossen.

Vielleicht "Trackmania Valley", Evtl. nochmal "Deadlight", "Never Alone"  oder "Valiant Hearts"... Oder mal wieder - weil durch eine gestern im Fernsehen gesichtete Doku über die Gründung Chinas angeheizt - meinen Lieblings-Adventure-Klassiker "Riddle of Master Lu" ausgraben...

Schwierig, schwierig... ^^


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (17. Dezember 2015)

Fürn Freund und mich steht nach Weihnachten ne Runde Koop-Zocken an. Habt ihr einen Geheimtipp? Genre egal, aber es sollte an einem Abend zu erfassen sein (nicht unbedingt durchgespielt)


----------



## Konstantin1995 (17. Dezember 2015)

RoscoeOBrian schrieb:


> Fürn Freund und mich steht nach Weihnachten ne Runde Koop-Zocken an. Habt ihr einen Geheimtipp? Genre egal, aber es sollte an einem Abend zu erfassen sein (nicht unbedingt durchgespielt)



In welches Genre sollte es denn ungefähr gehen? An zwei PCs oder per Splitscreen?
Was mir spontan einfällt und womit ich im Co-Op viel Spaß hatte: _Lara Croft: The Guardian of Light, Rayman Origins/Legends, Portal 2, Borderlands, Lego-Spiele_


----------



## Homerous (17. Dezember 2015)

*The Last of Us *weil zu viel Zeit. Hat zwar nie wirklich "Spaß" im richtigen Sinne gemacht, aber manche Momente will ich nochmal erleben.
Ansonsten brauch ich noch ein gutes Adventure. Kennt da jemand was? (Außer Telltale, die hab ich alle schon durch )


----------



## Konstantin1995 (17. Dezember 2015)

Homerous schrieb:


> *The Last of Us *weil zu viel Zeit. Hat zwar nie wirklich "Spaß" im richtigen Sinne gemacht, aber manche Momente will ich nochmal erleben.
> Ansonsten brauch ich noch ein gutes Adventure. Kennt da jemand was? (Außer Telltale, die hab ich alle schon durch )


Da muss ich natürlich erstmal fragen, ob du die alten Klassiker schon gespielt hast?  _Monkey Island,_ _Day of the Tentacle, Baphomets Fluch..._

Ansonsten wären _The Book of Unwritten Tales _& die stand-alone Erweiterung _Die Vieh Chroniken _zwei sehr humorvolle Point- & Click Adventure. Es gibt auch einen zweiten Teil, den habe ich allerdings noch nicht gespielt.

_The Night of the Rabbit_ von Daedalic hat mir damals auch gut gefallen.

Oder falls es etwas düsterer sein darf: _The Cat Lady_. Die Steuerung ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und störrisch, das Spiel zieht einen aber schnell in seinen Bann und ist eines meiner Lieblingsadventure.

Mit _The Cave _von Ron Gilbert (Maniac Manison, Monkey Island) hatte ich auch meinen Spaß. Aber ich höre jetzt lieber auf, bevor ich noch ewig weiterschreibe. 

Edit: Ok, noch ein letztes Textadventure für zwischendurch: Don't shit your pants


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (17. Dezember 2015)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Lara Croft: The Guardian of Light, Rayman Origins/Legends, Portal 2, Borderlands, Lego-Spiele[/I]



Ich fürchte diese Koop Klassiker haben wir durch.
Hat einer von euch schon "Descent: Underground" gespielt?


----------



## Konstantin1995 (17. Dezember 2015)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Mit _The Cave _von Ron Gilbert (Maniac Manison, Monkey Island) hatte ich auch meinen Spaß.





RoscoeOBrian schrieb:


> Ich fürchte diese Koop Klassiker haben wir durch.



_The Cave_ kann man übrigens auch im lokalen Co-Op spielen und lässt sich an einem Abend durchspielen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Dezember 2015)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> In welches Genre sollte es denn ungefähr gehen? An zwei PCs oder per Splitscreen?
> Was mir spontan einfällt und womit ich im Co-Op viel Spaß hatte: _Lara Croft: The Guardian of Light, Rayman Origins/Legends, Portal 2, Borderlands, Lego-Spiele_



Die Trine Spiele lassen sich an einem PC zusammen durchspielen.


----------



## Homerous (17. Dezember 2015)

The Cave lädt jetzt vor sich hin. Freu mich drauf!


----------



## Rising-Evil (18. Dezember 2015)

RoscoeOBrian schrieb:


> Fürn Freund und mich steht nach Weihnachten ne Runde Koop-Zocken an. Habt ihr einen Geheimtipp? Genre egal, aber es sollte an einem Abend zu erfassen sein (nicht unbedingt durchgespielt)



"Resident Evil 5", das ist ziemlich gut (allerdings kein Split-Screen)
oder "BroForce", "Monaco"


----------



## Rising-Evil (18. Dezember 2015)

Hab die neue "Battlefield 4"-Map " Dragon Valley" ausprobiert...
Ist gut gelungen, zumal sich DICE ein grandioses Easteregg ausgedacht hat...
So spielt u.a. der Modus "Conquest Domination" auf einem Teil der Karte, welcher 1:1 so aussieht, wie "Noshar Canals" aus "Battlefield 3"
In eine Map zwei Maps integrieren, nice DICE


----------



## Homerous (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab mal wieder Trouble in Terrorist Town mit Kumpels gespielt.
Macht genauso viel Spaß wie vorher

Ich: Bist du Traitor?
Er: Nein.
Ich: Hä, aber hier steht du bist mein Traitor Kollege.
Der andere: Was?!
Ich: Bist du Traitor?
Der andere: Ähm...

Ein klassischer Fail mit anschließender Rettung.


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2015)

Transistor on Steam

Von den Entwicklern von "Bastion" hier hatten sich mich damals schon.

Grafik 
Cyberpunk Film Noir Style
Super Schön alles designt - Eine Augenweide - Ein düsterer hoffnungsloser Look

Sound
Wie bei Bastion passt der Sound und die Lieder wie Faust aufs Auge - düster melanolisch schön

Gameplay & Story
Hier können viele Leute sich überfordert fühlen weil das Spiel wirft einen in die Welt ohne Erklärung - man landet in einem Hof und trifft ein tote Person und dann spricht ein Schwert mit einem - man zieht es raus und die Reise beginnt.
Alle Guides zum Fähigkeitensystem sind auf englisch während das Spiel basierend auf Windows Einstellung die Sprache übernimmt. Also braucht man hier ein bissel länger mit den Kombo und Taktiksystem.

Spiellänge 
ca. 6 Stunden aber das Spiel hat einen New Game plus Modus


----------



## Sanador (19. Dezember 2015)

Zur Zeit spiele ich recht gerne *Rainbow Six: Siege*, wohl mein Überraschungshit des Jahres.
Und passend dazu hab ich heute von Ubisoft vier Promo-Keys bekommen mit denen man bis zum 21.12 um 18.00 Uhr spielen kann.

Also bedient euch und viel Spaß! 

*LFAC-EQC7-LFBQ-9GJF

JFLY-NWT9-DLBP-EVVC

D9AT-DBRW-MYEC-ATFA

CFT4-DJXC-TCAW-JCFK

*Um den Key einzulösen einfach:
1. Öffne Uply-PC-Client und melde dich an
2. Klicke auf Produkt aktivieren 
3. Gib den Code ein (nur einen von den oben genannten)
4. Dann einfach auch OK


----------



## Homerous (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich spiel doch wieder The Crew, weil ich den Cadillac Brougham Eldorado 1957 gefunden habe. Mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit Vorbild für den Fallout-Corvega, sehr sehr hübsch. Mit gutem Tuning übrigens auch schnell (bis zu 320 km/h).
Und bei NfS: Das höchste an Oldies ist der Volvo 242 und der Mustang 1965, den ich nie leiden konnte. Naja, die Disc kann ich ja noch zu Weihnachten verschenken.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Dezember 2015)

Hab meinen Urlaub mit *Nuclear Throne *begonnen und gleich gemerkt, dass dieses Spiel Teufelszeug ist und abhängig macht. Um meine Suchtsymptome zu verschleiern, habe ich mal mit *Starcraft 2: Legacy of the Void *angefangen. Macht Spaß, aber ich merke mal wieder, dass ich die klassiche Echtzeitstrategie mit Basisbau in den letzten paar Jahren nicht vermisst habe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2015)

*Assassin's Creed Freedom Cry* durchgespielt. Das war mal ein DLC zu Black Flag, wurde aber später auch als Standalone verkauft. Ist eben deshalb mehr vom Gleichen. Also man ist mit dem Schiff auch unterwegs, muss Leute verfolgen, bei dem es leider wieder das nervige mit der Desynchronisation gibt. Man spielt Adewale (nicht wie im Hauptspiel Kenway) und es geht hauptsächlich darum, die Sklaven zu befreien. Ist jetzt kein muss Titel, aber für ein paar Euro ist es okay.


----------



## Phurba (22. Dezember 2015)

Fear 2: Project Origin, gefällt gut bis jetzt, tolle Atmosphäre und geiles Leveldesign. Gameplay ist eher mäßig, macht aber nix.


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2015)

Just Cause 3 durchgespielt nach ca. 20 Stunden
Patchstand 1.2

Für 20 € im keyshop preordert damals mehr hätte ich auch nicht ausgegeben. 

Das Spiel hat ca. 25 Kampagnenmissionen wovon aber nur 15 Storymissionen sind.
Der Rest sind "Helfe der Rebellen Armee" und "Zerstöre die Raketenanlagen"

Die Storymissionen sind wirklich nett gemacht und die Story in Just Cause 3 hat mehr Story als in Just Cause 2.

Es ist aber teilweise immer noch sehr sehr mies optimiert da haben sie noch gut zu tuen. 

Was ich hier wie in Farcry 4  sehr sehr nervig fand ist *TIMESINK. 
*Du musst 1/2/3/4 Provinzen befreien. Dazu gehören Dörfer befreien und Militärbasen zerstören. Erst dann geht es mit der Hauptstory weiter.
Ohne die Timesink Missionen und die "Helf der Armee" und "zerstör die Raketenbasen" hätte man das Spiel in 10 bis 12 Stunden durch.



Spoiler



Das Ende war sehr abrupt. Drücke LMT zum schiessen. Peng ist der General tot und die Credits laufen. Keine Auflösung was mit Medici passiert und was mit den restlichen Leuten die man in der Story kennengelernt hat passiert


----------



## MichaelG (22. Dezember 2015)

Riecht stark nach einer DLC-Erweiterung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. Dezember 2015)

Dishonored - Die Maske des Zorns, lungerte viel zu lange in meiner Steam-Bibliothek. 

Ich habe zwar erst zwei Stunden angespielt, aber es gefällt mir richtig gut bislang. Das Setting in Dunwall ist TOP 

Der Anfang der Story ist evtl. etwas klischeehaft, da meckert man aber auf hohem Niveau...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2015)

Immer noch an *This War of Mine* dran... Schon knapp 33 Stunden daran verloren... Und ich komme einfach nicht davon los...


----------



## Homerous (23. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Immer noch an *This War of Mine* dran... Schon knapp 33 Stunden daran verloren... Und ich komme einfach nicht davon los...



Kenn ich. Aber von einem etwas anderen Spiel*:Alan Wake*




Spoiler



Das Ende ist aber teilweise etwas unbefriedigend. Da ballert man sich durch unzählige "Taken", nur damit Barry und Sheriff Beaver in irgendeinem Untergrund verschwinden und dann kommt Nightinghale, der ja allein wegen dem Namen der neue Dunkelheitsboss sein muss. Aber der letzte Satz ist ja wohl ein Gänsehautmoment...überhaupt war diese ganze Plot ein riesiger Mindfuck. Am Ende habe ich den leisen Verdacht, ein Buch gespielt zu haben.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2015)

Homerous schrieb:


> Kenn ich. Aber von einem etwas anderen Spiel*:Alan Wake*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homerous ... dir ist bewusst, dass dieses Forum ein 'spoiler tag' bietet? 

Einfach Spoiler schreiben und dann die Schriftgröße verkleinern ist jetzt nicht unbedingt die cleverste Art und Weise, mit diesem Thema umzugehen.


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2015)

Er hat drauf gewartet das du Gans sagst Rabowke


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Dezember 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Homerous ... dir ist bewusst, dass dieses Forum ein 'spoiler tag' bietet?
> 
> Einfach Spoiler schreiben und dann die Schriftgröße verkleinern ist jetzt nicht unbedingt die cleverste Art und Weise, mit diesem Thema umzugehen.




Gibt schlimmeres als bei diesem langweiligen Spiel gespoilert zu werden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Dezember 2015)

Das Spiel war zwar vieles, aber langweilig definitiv nicht. Allerdings sind Spoiler wurscht, denn es ist inzwischen alt genug. Wer nach den ganzen Sonderangeboten beim Spiel immer noch nicht zugeschlagen hat, wird es wohl eh nicht mehr spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Gibt schlimmeres als bei diesem langweiligen Spiel gespoilert zu werden.


Keine Ahnung du hast.

Yoda says!


----------



## Rising-Evil (23. Dezember 2015)

hab jetzt mit * Batman: Arkham Knight * angefangen 
Superbe Grafik, abwechslungsreiches Gameplay, allerdings komische Steuerung (mit M&T ist das Batmobil ein Graus, dafür ist das Zielen mit Controller ziemlich geknackt - der Steam Controller ist hier fast schon zwingend notwendig...
Zudem kommt die Story nur langsam in Fahrt, das war im Vorgänger deutlich besser gelöst


----------



## Homerous (23. Dezember 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Homerous ... dir ist bewusst, dass dieses Forum ein 'spoiler tag' bietet?
> 
> Einfach Spoiler schreiben und dann die Schriftgröße verkleinern ist jetzt nicht unbedingt die cleverste Art und Weise, mit diesem Thema umzugehen.



Komm mir mit Elektronik und ich hol meine Boxhandschuhe raus! 
Cleverness wird überbewertet. Es gibt Leute, die werden ganz unclever reich und berühmt. Die heißen dann Trump oder so, dürfen 24/7 Unsinn machen und alle klatschen brav.

Hat eigentlich noch einer außer mir nach Beyond:Two Souls nur Ryan-Witze im Kopf. Ich meine, liegt ja auf der Hand: Ryan ins Vergnügen, da will einer ryankommen...und dann erst die nicht Zweideutigen! Ist ja gut ich hör auf. Aber immer darauf aufpassen, kein unryanes Wasser zu trinken, okay?


----------



## Lukecheater (24. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung du hast.
> 
> Yoda says!




Yoda andere Meinung haben.^^

Nee ganz ehrlich: Story nett, aber Gameplay so repetitiv dass es am ab der Mitte einfach nur noch genervt hat.


----------



## Sanador (25. Dezember 2015)

Wie ich sehe, wurde Steam gehackt und man kommt nicht mehr auf seinen Account. Als wäre das nicht schlimm genug, bekomme ich die Accounts andere User zugewiesen, wenn ich versuche mich einzuloggen.
Um es kurz zu fassen, alle eure Persönlichen Daten (Email/Kreditkarten/Wohnort) sind nun zur Schau gestellt und Valve scheint es nicht nötig zu sein, die Server abzuschalten. 
Allen noch ein frohes Fest! 

Hier die Info:
http://steamcommunity.com/discussions/forum/0/458604254431237921/


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Dezember 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, wurde Steam gehackt und man kommt nicht mehr auf seinen Account. Als wäre das nicht schlimm genug, bekomme ich die Accounts andere User zugewiesen, wenn ich versuche mich einzuloggen.
> Um es kurz zu fassen, alle eure Persönlichen Daten (Email/Kreditkarten/Wohnort) sind nun zur Schau gestellt und Valve scheint es nicht nötig zu sein, die Server abzuschalten.
> Allen noch ein frohes Fest!
> 
> ...



Das hat übrigens grad jemand auf der PC Games Hardware Seite im Forum geschrieben:
"Nur vll ein kleiner Tipp.  Wenn manche über PayPal eine Zahlungs  Erlaubnis hat kann diese bei PayPal einfach bei der letzten Transaktion  kündigen somit kann steam nicht einfach über PayPal was kaufen.  Auf  wenn vll kein hack ist, sicher ist sicher^^"

Kann man über die Paypalseite abstellen. Ich hab zwar keine Probleme bisher, hab's aber trotzdem mal gemacht, sicher ist sicher


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Dezember 2015)

Nur noch wenige Spieltage, dann hab ich meinen 5. Krieg in "This War of Mine" überlebt. ^^
Ist aber auch ein herausragend packendes Spiel. Lange her dass ich nach einen Titel wie diesen so süchtig war.

Desweiteren hab ich heute "Never Alone" gestartet.
Richtig märchenhafte Eskimo-Geschichte. Wunderschöne Eiswelt, tolle Sounduntermalung. Spielerisch zwar sehr easy, dafür hat das Spiel regelmäßig kleinere Überraschungen in petto.

Und ich bin wieder einmal erstaunt wie vielseitig einsetzbar die Unity-Engine ist. Dies hier ist mit das bisher Prächtigste was ich auf dieser Technik-Basis gesehen hab.


----------



## McDrake (27. Dezember 2015)

Spielen ist eigentlich zu viel gesagt:
Hab mir Farcry 4 im Sale gekauft und ca 30 Minuten gespielt.
Aber wohl schon gegen 3 Stunden im Mapeditor rumgebastelt


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich spiele über die Feiertage mal wieder *The Last of Us*.
Müsste jetzt der sechste oder siebte Komplett-Durchgang sein für mich.
Es ist und bleibt für mich einfach eines der besten der letzten Jahre.
Allein Acting und Writing sind einfach grandios.


----------



## golani79 (27. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich spiele über die Feiertage mal wieder *The Last of Us*.
> Müsste jetzt der sechste oder siebte Komplett-Durchgang sein für mich.
> Es ist und bleibt für mich einfach eines der besten der letzten Jahre.
> Allein Acting und Writing sind einfach grandios.



Hatte mir auch überlegt, es nochmal zu spielen.

Hast du es auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad schonmal gespielt?
Falls ja, ist es ohne größere Schwierigkeiten machbar oder sind da einige Stellen zum Haare Raufen drinn?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Dezember 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hast du es auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad schonmal gespielt?
> Falls ja, ist es ohne größere Schwierigkeiten machbar oder sind da einige Stellen zum Haare Raufen drinn?



Komplett durch hab ich es bisher nur auf Hard.
Mein Grounded-Save ist irgendwo in der Mitte. 
Müsste ich eigentlich auch mal weiter spielen.
Wirklich schwierige Stellen dürften eigentlich kaum dabei sein.
Die meisten Sachen lassen sich ja mit intelligentem Schleichen lösen oder sogar umgehen.
Aufpassen muss man im Grunde nur an den Stellen, wo man um Feuergefechte nicht herum kommt.
Das größte Problem sind die sehr stark begrenzten Rohstoffe und Munition.


----------



## Wynn (28. Dezember 2015)

Save 50% on FINAL FANTASY® XIII on Steam





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eJPbozRomX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Derzeit 16 Stunden hinter mir - Es ist mein erstes Final Fantasy Spiel - Ich versteh nicht wieso die Reihe soviel hass bekommen hat mir gefällt es sehr gut bis jetzt besonders die Story und plottwist und so much feelings und der soundtrack


----------



## Bonkic (28. Dezember 2015)

bin seit einigen tagen auch mit *far cry 4* fertig. 
pagans festung und 2 oder 3 "normale" lager fehlen mir noch.

weil wynns auch grad gespielt hat, geh ich mal seine kritikpunkte durch:



> Sehr viel Recycling von Farcry 3



es ist quasi dasselbe spiel mit anderem setting. 



> umständliches herstellen



wenn die nötigen ressourcen beisammen sind - auf den gewünschten gegenstand klicken.
noch simpler gehts doch gar nicht. 



> Talente gesperrt die erst nach mini spielen freigeben wurden



gibts hin und wieder. aber wirklich dramatische auswirkungen hat das nicht. eigentlich überhaupt keine. 



> teilweise defekte gegnerki



hat durchaus hin und wieder macken, stimmt. 



> wodurch die karma mission öfters fehlschlug und man minus karma bekam



minus-karma? gibt das überhaupt? ernsthaft, keine ahnung. 
ich hab bis zum schluss eh ziemlich wenig sinn darin gesehen, karma-missionen zu erledigen.
lag mal eine auf dem weg - ok. ansonsten nicht. 



> teilweise brauchte man gefühlt ewig lange zur nächsten mission weil sie  im gebirge war wo man mit auto/quadbike auch nicht schneller hinkam und  der gyrocopter automatisch abstürzt wen man zulang und zu hoch  mitfliegt.



fand ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. 
ganz im gegenteil waren die wege immer recht kurz, wenn man bedenkt, dass es sich um ein open-world-spiel handelt und es auch jede menge zu sehen gab.
hinzu kamen komfortfunktionen wie die schnellreise und eben der gyrocopter. 
der mini-heli ist meiner meinung nach sogar ein kleiner game-breaker. 1) weil man ihn schon früh im spiel bekommt und 2) (fast) überall damit hinfliegen kann. insbesondere die türme stellen (was mich angeht, zum glück) mit dem ding überhaupt keine herausforderung mehr dar. 

was mal so richtig lame war, war das finale. 
damit meine ich nicht mal nur die konfrontation mit dem oberbösewicht, sondern die abschließende story-misson.
was war denn das ubisoft? 
kein knalleffekt, nix. extrem einfach wars noch dazu. 
seine verbündeten bekommt man anscheinend auch nicht mehr zu gesicht. dämlich. 

ach ja: komplett bescheuert waren auch die drogen- und shangri la-missionen. was für ein unsinn.
musste man zum glück nur äußerst selten machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2015)

Um Junior nicht die Freude am Zusehen von "Never Alone" vorweg zu nehmen, spiele ich parallel "Deadlight" zum zweiten Mal durch. U.a. deshalb weil ich die Sammelkarten davon noch freizuschalten hab. ^^

Ist immer noch ein sehr guter 2.5-Action-Plattformer mit eingestreuten,  kleinen Rätseln und Geschicklichkeitspassagen. Finde mehr und mehr Gefallen an Games mit dieser Perspektive, vor allem sieht "Deadlight" auch wegen der Ausnutzung der Tiefe, wenn die Zombies von weiter entfernt auf den Protagonisten zuschlurfen, echt top aus.

Durch die Technik und der passenden Vertonung kommt eine angenehm apokalyptische Stimmung auf, nur der Randall-Sprecher trägt mMn etwas dick auf.


----------



## Rising-Evil (28. Dezember 2015)

nach knapp 150 Stunden mit * The Witcher 3 * durch...
Dann kann * Hearts of Stone * ja kommen


----------



## Wynn (28. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic um die Enden von deinen Verbündeten zu sehen musste für Anita den Aussenposten Tirtha besuchen und für Sabal musste zum  Jalendu Tempel
Falls Farcry 4 deinstalliert schaus dir auf Youtube an



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mtF6nYS_p84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-con8Qmbh6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.








Spoiler



wie ich vor paar seiten mir dachte es ist egal wenn du wählst du bekommst mal wieder mit der moralkeule einen vors gesicht geschlagen da ist mir das 15 minuten warten und dann das ende lieber



Axxo vergess nicht dein Email Abo bei Ubisoft abzustellen sonst kriegste einmal die Woche die Email das Kyrat dich braucht ^^


----------



## Amosh (28. Dezember 2015)

12 Jahre nach Release hab ich mir mal gedacht. Hm. Wieso zockst du eigentlich nicht mal *Star Wars: Knights of the old Repulic*.  Bin bisher bis Dantooine gekommen, es macht mir aber trotz des Alters ziemlich viel Spaß. Auch wenn die Grafik nicht mehr die hübscheste ist. ^^

Ansonsten nebenbei momentan noch *Far Cry 4*​, welches mir irgendwie besser gefällt als der Vorgänger... Auch wenn sie sich im Grunde bis aufs Mark gleichen. Vielleicht liegts am Setting, mir gefällt Kyrat einfach besser als die tropische Insel. Bin aber bisher noch nicht mal im Norden Kyrats angekommen, von daher wirds bei mir wohl noch ein wenig dauern, ehe ich durch bin. ^^


----------



## Rabowke (28. Dezember 2015)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> hab jetzt mit * Batman: Arkham Knight * angefangen
> Superbe Grafik, abwechslungsreiches Gameplay, allerdings komische Steuerung (mit M&T ist das Batmobil ein Graus, dafür ist das Zielen mit Controller ziemlich geknackt - der Steam Controller ist hier fast schon zwingend notwendig...
> Zudem kommt die Story nur langsam in Fahrt, das war im Vorgänger deutlich besser gelöst



Davon ab, dass ich Batman generell immer mit Pad spielen würde, hab ich jetzt auch AK dank der Patches länger als 20 Min. gespielt. Einzig und allein das Batmobil mit seiner konstruierten Integration nervt mich massivst.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Bonkic um die Enden von deinen Verbündeten zu sehen musste für Anita den Aussenposten Tirtha besuchen und für Sabal musste zum  Jalendu Tempel
> Falls Farcry 4 deinstalliert schaus dir auf Youtube an



ah ja. danke.



Spoiler



das hat sie jetzt davon... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PcJuenger (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe heute endlich nach 90h mal wieder Fallout 3 mit allen DLC durchgespielt. Ist, trotz seiner kleinen Schwächen, nach wie vor ein super Spiel und darf sich unter meinen Lieblingen einreihen. 
Ich muss nur schauen, ob ich jetzt mit Fallout 1 weitermache oder mit New Vegas...hmmm


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ah ja. danke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f0KUPbbW5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Aus den Grund habe ich Pagan leben lassen und fand das inoffziellen Ende wo man 15 Min wartet und dann mit ihm im Hubschrauber rumfliegt am besten.
Wie ich in Farcry3 das Sexopfer besser fand als das Ende wo er am strand sitzt sieht wie seine freunde mit dem boot wegfährt und rumheult er ist ein monst geworden und muss jetzt auf der insel leben.

Duke Nukem mag zwar dutzende verschiebungen gehabt haben und war eine grosse entäuschung für alle am schluss aber er war wenigsten noch ein held der 80er/90er jahre



Final Fantasy 13 Kapitel 11 bin ich derzeit die letzten 10 Kapitel wahren gefühlt tutorial ^^


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 13 Kapitel 11 bin ich derzeit die letzten 10 Kapitel wahren gefühlt tutorial ^^



in der tat sind es genau diese berichte, die mich vom kauf abhalten.
ich hätte schon bock, aber wenn stundenlang nicht wirklich was passiert, verlier' ich sehr schnell die lust.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2015)

Man hat das Ganze wohl einfach auf 3 Spiele ausgedehnt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2015)

Das Hauptspiel von "Never Alone" in 2 1/2 Stunden beendet.
Eine herzzerreißend-schöne Geschichte, viele Überraschungsmomente und ein toller Höhepunkt ganz zum Schluss. Und von der Technik kann ich einfach nur schwärmen.

Nun ist der DLC "Foxtales" dran.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in der tat sind es genau diese berichte, die mich vom kauf abhalten.
> ich hätte schon bock, aber wenn stundenlang nicht wirklich was passiert, verlier' ich sehr schnell die lust.



Es passiert mehr als genug storymässig aber gameplaymäßig in den ersten 4 kapitel lernste die grundlagen in den nächsten 4 kapitel den talentbaum und das switchen zwischen den klassenkombos und nach den letzten 3 kapitel ist alles freigeschaltet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist dein Talentbaum in FFXII beim Brecher in Ausbaustufe 8 - du startet beim kreis am Rand und skillst dich komplett nach oben und du brauchst immer mehr punkte ^^ du skillst magie, angrifskraft und gesundheit auf den weg zu den aktiven und passiven skills und am schluss eines jeden 3ten kreises kannste eine rangstufe aufsteigen. Dein charaktere kann bis kapitel 10 drei berufe skillen was noch machbar ist aber ab kapitel 11 musste dich spezialisieren weil es zu teuer wird punkte zu vergeben


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Dezember 2015)

Hab mich jetzt damit abgefunden, dass ich Witcher 3 nie spielen werde. Jedes Mal, wenn ich es starte, überkommt mich so eine tödliche Langeweile ...

Dagegen hab ich immer noch Spaß an Nuclear Throne. Eigentlich hasse ich ja Rogue-likes, wo jeder Tod mir meinen ganzen Fortschritt wegnimmt, aber das Ding ist wirklich seeeehr gut ausbalanciert.


----------



## PcJuenger (29. Dezember 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt damit abgefunden, dass ich Witcher 3 nie spielen werde. Jedes Mal, wenn ich es starte, überkommt mich so eine tödliche Langeweile ...
> 
> Dagegen hab ich immer noch Spaß an Nuclear Throne. Eigentlich hasse ich ja Rogue-likes, wo jeder Tod mir meinen ganzen Fortschritt wegnimmt, aber das Ding ist wirklich seeeehr gut ausbalanciert.



Gibt's dafür einen Grund? Was langweilt dich denn so sehr am gehypten Witcher III ^^?

Nebenbei: Fallout 1 it is


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2015)

Kapitel 12 erreicht nach 22 Stunden - ich habe in Kapitel 11 in der Wildnis nicht alle Aufträge der Statuen gemacht sonst hätt ich noch zwei stunden in Kapitel 11 minium verbracht ^^

Die bis jetzt beste Szene war das Intro zu Kapitel 12



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ILBSeKYbjy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rising-Evil (30. Dezember 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt damit abgefunden, dass ich Witcher 3 nie spielen werde. Jedes Mal, wenn ich es starte, überkommt mich so eine tödliche Langeweile ...



Kann ich verstehen. Anfangs fand ich's auch nicht so dolle, dacht' mir dann aber: "Das muss doch einen Grund haben, warum das alle so toll finden..." und siehe da, besagter Grund ist sogar recht einfach zu finden - das Questdesign !
Mittlerweile bin ich bei gut 150 Stunden angelangt und dem Spiel damit hoffnungslos verfallen ^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. Dezember 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Gibt's dafür einen Grund? Was langweilt dich denn so sehr am gehypten Witcher III ^^?



Vermutlich ist es das Wissen, dass ich schon mit den beiden Vorgängern nicht zurecht kam (langweiliger Held, murksige Kämpfe, sehr niedriges Erzähltempo).


----------



## Homerous (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe doch noch irgendwo in Origin Battlefield 4 gefunden. Wahrscheinlich war ich doch mal besoffen im Spieleladen.
Da der Singleplayer halt Shooter ist, mach ich mich mit Freunden (die mir das wärmstens empfohlen hatten) auf zum Multiplayer.
Fazit nach 3 Stunden: Kiddies überall, die campen, cheaten, beleidigen und...cheaten. 
Meistens verschanzen sich Spieler einfach hinter irgendeiner Mauer oder in einem Haus und spielen eine Art Whack-a-Mole mit dem Sniper. Es ist eine Qual. Deinstallieren hat mehr Spaß gemacht als Spielen.

The Witcher 3 lässt mich kalt. Liegt bestimmt an meinem Desinteresse an Fantasy.


----------



## Rising-Evil (30. Dezember 2015)

spiele grad wieder * Rainbow Six Siege *
Oh Mann, Ubisoft...
Würdet ihr bei dem Spiel auf den Seasonpass verzichten (der außer Waffenskins sowieso nix bringt) & den Preis auf 20 € reduzieren, das Ding würde weggehen wie warme Semmeln & wahrscheinlich noch in 10 Jahren gespielt werden...
Für mich die bessere, weil taktischere Version von CS:GO


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Dezember 2015)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Für mich die bessere, weil taktischere Version von CS:GO



Bezweifel ich.


----------



## Rising-Evil (30. Dezember 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Bezweifel ich.


Nein, das ist wirklich meine Meinung ! ^^
Spaß beiseite, bei CS nervt es mich tierisch, dass man 
a) nicht über Kimme und Korn zielen kann
und dass es 
b) nur wenige vorgegebene Zugangswege gibt (A kurz\ lang B kurz\ lang)
Bei R6 hingegen kann man sich seine eigenen Zugangswege machen, sei es jetzt durch den Boden, die Decke, die Tür, das Fenster, die Wand - man ist nirgendwo wirklich sicher - und genau dieser Nervenkitzel, diese Unvorhersehbarkeit ist es, die * Rainbow Six Siege * so spannend für mich macht


----------



## Rising-Evil (30. Dezember 2015)

hat mir während des Steam Sales mal * Depth * geholt...
Entgegen des Namens hat das Spiel dann doch nicht so viel Tiefe wie man meinen will  
Trotzdem ist die Idee - Taucher gegen Haie - gut umgesetzt, für 1-2 Sessions zwischendurch mit Freunden taugt das Ganze allemal


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2015)

Das geht sogar mit Bots 

Da ja bald wohl Rise of the Tomb Raider für den PC kommt, spiele ich gerade nochmal den Vorgänger durch. 

Und da es neulich auf Amazon schon so stark reduziert war, hab ich mir auch mal Battlefront geholt und zock es immer mal zwischendurch für ein paar Ründchen. Dafür ist es ja absolut in Ordnung. Es ist halt nur kein Spiel, was man jetzt jeden Tag stundenlang spielen könnte. Dafür fehlt die Spieltiefe, aber das wurde ja schon reichlich diskutiert


----------



## golani79 (30. Dezember 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Bezweifel ich.



Wenn das sein subjektiver Eindruck ist, kannst du das gar nicht bezweifeln 

Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich es mir hole - irgendwie würd es mich schon reizen.
Aber hat in meiner Friendslist wohl niemand bisher und allein sind solche Taktikshooter immer so ne Sache, wenn man public spielt dann ..


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn das sein subjektiver Eindruck ist, kannst du das gar nicht bezweifeln
> 
> Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich es mir hole - irgendwie würd es mich schon reizen.
> Aber hat in meiner Friendslist wohl niemand bisher und allein sind solche Taktikshooter immer so ne Sache, wenn man public spielt dann ..



Dem Spiel fehlt einfach eine richtig schöne SP-Kampagne, wie es bei den früheren Rainbow Six Spielen der Fall war.


----------



## golani79 (30. Dezember 2015)

Jo, ne SP Kampagne wie in den alten Teilen und ich hätt es mir fix geholt - MP wär dann halt ne nette Draufgabe für mich gewesen.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Dezember 2015)

The Crew: Wild Run

der DLC hat das Spiel finde ich deutlich aufgewertet und die neue Grafik ist auch endlich gut


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2015)

*Never Alone - Foxtales* - kann ich nun auch von meiner Pile of Shame wegrechnen.

Mit einer guten Stunde Spielzeit zwar sehr kurz, aber mit weitaus kniffligeren Geschicklichkeitseinlagen und guter Rätselkost geschmückt.
Wenn noch mehr DLCs dazu erscheinen sollten, ich würde nicht "Nein" sagen.


----------



## golani79 (30. Dezember 2015)

Hab jetzt doch jemanden in meiner Friendslist mit  dem Spiel gefunden ^^
Die Berichte haben sich ziemlich gut angehört und ich habs mir jetzt auf amazon geholt für 35€ - trotzdem hätte ich ne SP Kampagne sehr begrüßt!

Bin dennoch gespannt.


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2015)

Nach 25 Stunden die Story von Final Fantasy XII auf einfach abgeschlossen 

War wirklich nett gemacht von der Story her 

Und netter Outro Song





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wu_oPODHPhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2015)

So, hab eben für 15 Minuten nen Blick in ein neues Schmankerl, nämlich *Blackhole*, geworfen... Und in dieser Viertelstunde hab ich mich fast weggeschmissen vor Lachen.
Meine Jungs, alles Kosmonauten (und nebenbei Retter der Erde), werden mitsamt Schiff in besagtes gigantisches schwarzes Loch gezogen.
Der virtuelle Bildschirm ist permanent am wackeln, mein Controller hält wegen ForceFeedback minutenlang nicht still... Und der Captain streitet mit dem (weiblichen) Schiffscomputer während das Schiff mit was Unbekannten zu kollidieren droht... U.a. wegen einem verschütteten Kaffee. 

Grandios! Und das war nur das Intro!!! 

Ich hoffe das eigentliche Spiel wird mindestens genauso witzig. ^^

Edit:
Dem Anschein nach... JA! Der zickige Bordcomputer wurde in ein PDA tranferiert, macht einen Android-Schenkelklopfer-Witz und nennt mich einfach "Coffee-Guy"!

ROFL... Ich werd nicht mehr...


----------



## Lukecheater (31. Dezember 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn das sein subjektiver Eindruck ist, kannst du das gar nicht bezweifeln




Ich bezweifel ja nicht dass er diese Meinung hat, sondern dass R6 taktischer ist als CS.

Btw: Bei CS gibt es taktisch deutlich mehr Optionen als "A Lang" "B kurz". Da kannst du auch nach 2000 Stunden noch eine neue Taktik finden.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Dezember 2015)

wow, dieses *blackhole* macht wirklich 'nen sehr interessanten eindruck.
nie davon gehört. wäre eigentlich ein fall für den geheimtipp-thread. 

guter fund sauboy! [emoji106]

hoffe nur, es ist nicht zu frustig (für mich).


----------



## golani79 (31. Dezember 2015)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel ja nicht dass er diese Meinung hat, sondern dass R6 taktischer ist als CS.
> 
> Btw: Bei CS gibt es taktisch deutlich mehr Optionen als "A Lang" "B kurz". Da kannst du auch nach 2000 Stunden noch eine neue Taktik finden.



Ja, ja - schon klar. Deswegen auch mein Smiley  ^^

bzgl. Taktik .. hm .. hab R6 noch nicht gespielt jetzt.
Aber denke, es könnte durchaus taktischer sein, als es anfangs vermuten lässt - wird sich wohl eh über die Zeit herausstellen.
Wer weiß - wahrscheinlich kann man auch in R6 nach 2000 Stunden noch neue Taktiken finden .. wobei ich das bissl extrem dargestellt finde. Wenn mans ernsthaft zockt und 2000 Stunden auf ner Map hat, dann denke ich schon, dass man eigentlich so gut wie alle Taktiken kennt.
Denke, da dürfte es relativ schwer möglich sein, eine wirklich neue Taktik zu finden bzw. vom Gegner von etwas überrascht zu werden, was man noch nicht bzw. in ähnlicher Form noch nicht gesehen hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wow, dieses blackhole macht wirklich 'nen sehr interessanten eindruck.
> nie davon, gehört. wäre eigentlich ein fall für den geheimtipp-thread.


Und eigentlich einen (verspäteten) PCG-Test wert.

Bin zufällig durch die Steam-Empfehlungen darauf gestoßen. Der putzige Look, das Setting und die hervorragende Sprachausgabe haben mich schnell dazu bewogen es in meine Wunschliste zu setzen, und im Moment ist es halt für spottbillige 2,99€ zu haben.


----------



## Homerous (31. Dezember 2015)

Heute ein neues Rätselspiel getestet - *Please don't touch Anything!
*Ein großartigesRätselspiel. Was man aus einer Stadt, einem Restart-Button und einem roten Knopf alles machen kann...Ist die 5 Euro wert. Ich würde übrigens mal versuchen, möglichst viele Enden ohne Google zu erreichen. Ein Ende, das ich erst nach zweimal-um-die-Ecke-denken geschafft hatte, erfordert eine Menge intelligenz, alle anderen sind soch irgendwie zu schaffen, ohne das Hirn allzu sehr kaputt zu machen.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2015)

Finde ich geil. Vor allen Dingen wenn man mit Tastenkombinationen neue Features/Funktionen freischaltet.


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. Dezember 2015)

Habe heute zu Beginn einer neuen Kampagne in *Total War: Attila* mein westliches römisches Reich erst einmal "gesund geschrumpft" - und damit de facto Völkermord begangen. Denn ich habe einfach mal alle Provinzen jenseits der Alpen und außerhalb Italiens aufgegeben. Das Ergebnis ist ein Europa, das zu 90% in Trümmern liegt mit etlichen verfallenen Ruinen und herrenlosen Provinzen. 

Tja ... immerhin gab es ne Menge Geld dafür. Das alte Argument der Waldabholzer und Industriemongule ^^

Mit den 70.000 Goldstücken habe ich erst einmal die Nahrungsversorung auf dem Stiefel gesichert und meine Armeen verstärkt. Und zack, gleich den Angriff der Ostgoten abgewehrt. Jetzt heißt es wieder langsam wachsen und die aufgegebenen Provinzen erneut ins Reich integrieren. Und hoffen, dass die Hunnen von meinen oströmischen Verbündeten aufgehalten werden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Dezember 2015)

Puh... *Blackhole* bleibt weiterhin extrem witzig, aber dieses "Metroidvania mit 360°-drehbaren Räumen " ist das anspruchsvollste Indie-Spiel seit "The Swapper". An manchen Levels sitzt man ähnlich minutenlang an der Lösung wie beim Klon-Astronauten.

Bin und bleibe aber weiterhin motiviert am Ball.


----------



## Homerous (31. Dezember 2015)

Die Sims 4!
Was hatte ich Spaß mit dem dritten Teil. Dramen, Sitcoms, Krimis und sonstwas erschaffen und durch einzäunen des Pools wieder beendet, eine Familie über 10 Generationen laufen lassen, Welten aus verschiedensten Jahrzehnten erbaut...
Und dann starte ich dieses Spiel mit zwei AddOns und bin hin und weg. Sims4 ist nicht so gut wie der Vorgänger, aber trotzdem ein grandioses Spiel mit tausenden Möglichkeiten. Die AddOns "An die Arbeit" und "Zeit für Freunde" erweitern das Spiel mal mehr, mal weniger. Im ersten können die Sims bei Polizei, Medizin und Wissenschaft anheuern oder werden einfach selbstständig, im anderen werden soziale Gruppen integriert und irgendwas mit Party ist auch dabei. Der "Create a Sim" ist wirklich gut. Der Baumodus aber nicht. Oft wechsel ich die Steuerung auf Sims3 (was zum Glück möglich ist), drehe ein Objekt und stelle wieder zurück. Dazu wurden für Sims wichtige und gute Features entfernt, wie das freie einfärben von Objekten, Kleinkinder oder eine offene Welt. Warum? Weil..Baum. Aber trotzdem fesselt der vierte Teil. Wieso?
Unter anderem wegen der Einzigartigkeit. Wenn ich mit etwas Mühe und vielen Ideen einen Sim erstellt habe, weiß ich ganz genau, das kein anderer diesen Sim genauso haben wird. Das liegt an der Detailflut in der Gesichtseinstellung, den vielen Kleidungsstücken und den endlich gut unterscheidbaren Stimmen. Ebenso im Baumodus. Immer noch verliere ich mich für Stunden am Bau einer Villa/einer Bar/einem Park/einer Polizeiwache/etwas anderem. Das Spielen selbst macht dank Multitasking, Emotionen und den unzähligen Möglichkeiten Spaß, wird aber oft zum Bedürfnismarathon. Auch gibt es wenige Bugs, das Spiel läuft flüssig und die Grafik passt mit dem Zeichentrickstil gut in die Grundstimmung.

So richtig empfehlen möchte ich es aber nicht, guckt euch lieber ein Letsplay oder einen Test an. Gespoilert kann man ja nicht werden.
Däg Däg!


----------



## PcJuenger (31. Dezember 2015)

Okay, ich kann mich einfach nicht mit Fallout 1 anfreunden, so sehr ich gern würde. Die Geschichte mag ja gut sein, aber das Spiel hinter der Geschichte ist einfach grausam, da gibt's weitaus bessere Iso-RPGs. Allein die Questmitschriften sind ein Witz, geschweige denn der nur sehr lose durch die Orte leitende rote Faden. Auf die Umständlichkeit der Steuerung will ich aufgrund des Alters mal nicht herumreiten.

Also ist es Zeit für New Vegas ^^


----------



## svd (1. Januar 2016)

"Resident Evil 6", noch immer. Dieses Mal die Chris/Piers Kampagne beendet. So schlecht. Immer wenn du denkst, das Spiel sei einigermaßen okay, tritt es dir in die Eier.
Beschissene Laufsequenzen, kotzige Kameraführung, eine Steuerung, die ohne Gamepad wenig intuitiv ist. *seufz*
Nur noch die Ada Story durchbeißen, dann endlich löschen.


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2016)

Final Fantasy XII-2 angefangen

Spielt sich total anders als FF XII 

Freies Speichern
kein richtiger roter faden in der Story mit ausrufezeichen
mehr open world wo mehr sachen versteckt sind so das manche story nur mitbekommt mit einen 100% abgeschlossen spiel oder versteckten zwischesequenzen
nur zwei hauptcharaktere der rest des teams besteht aus monster die man fängt und trainiert
kein lightning
das spiel wirbt mit "für den pc optimiert" aber die grafik sieht weichgespülter aus als in teil 1
gottverdammte quicktime events in zwischensequenzen
man muss plötzlich logik rätsel lösen
komisches monster spawn system das ich nicht versteh namens Mogronometer
viel mehr such und finde aufgeben die zu lange pausen in die story bringen


----------



## golani79 (1. Januar 2016)

Hab gestern dann ne Weile Rainbow Six gespielt.

Anfangs die Situations im SP um ein wenig ins Spiel reinzukommen, dann MP Coop und danach normalen MP.
Muss sagen, es macht doch ziemlich viel Spaß und wenn ich mir die Situations so ansehe, dann würde ich mir noch vielmehr eine SP Kampagne wünschen, weil diese bereits ziemlich gut umgesetzt sind.
Nur sind es halt voneinander unabhängige Einsätze für versch. Klassen.

Glaube, ne SP Kampagne im Stile von Siege ink. Planungsoptionen würde sehr gut ankommen - kann man nur hoffen, dass Ubi vlt. noch was nachlegt bzw. ein weiteres Spiel inkl. SP bringt.


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2016)

FF XII-2

Kein Wunder das Teil 2 sich nur halb so gut verkaufte - Story bis jetzt okay - zeitreise bissel durcheinander 
Aber warum "der boden zerbricht" und "verbinde die kristalle richtig" rätsel die man lösen muss damit man auch jede story sieht und überhaupt im spiel voran kommt.
Rätsel überall gottverdammte rätsel - und dann noch unter Zeitdruck

Okay auf einfach gab es nur 8 rätsel bis jetzt zu lösen aber teilweise waren die ärgerlich weil es bei den rätsel framedrops und verzögerung mit gamepad gibt

Und was zur Hölle haben die Leute die für den Sound zuständig waren sich gedacht ???

Final Fantasy XII Battle Theme




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tW9Alr38Ha0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Final Fantasy XII-2 Battle Theme




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Sv-faPx61U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das passt sowas von garnicht zum spiel - das passt vieleicht zu devil may cry aber nicht wer hatte nur diese verdammt scheiss idee sowas für final fantasy zu nehmen


----------



## Homerous (2. Januar 2016)

Nebenbei durch *Max Payne 3 *geschossen, weil ich Mäxchens Humor mag und ich GTA satt habe.
Ein gutes Spiel, nur die Glatze nervt. Und die seltsame Verteilung der Schmerzmittel. Aber ansonsten ein guter Shooter mit guter Grafik.


----------



## Wynn (2. Januar 2016)

Max Payn 3 hätten sie anders nennen sollen 

Der Film Noir Stil von den ersten zwei teilen fehlte ansonsten war es ein guter shooter damals


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. Januar 2016)

Habe die 100-Stunden-Marke bei MGS 5 geknackt. Etwa 50 Side-Ops fehlen noch. Die Story habe ich zwar abgeschlossen, eine Replay-Mission auf Extrem ist aber immer noch offen. Macht immer noch Spaß, vor allem weil ich erst spät festgestellt habe, wie nützlich Quiet bei schwierigeren Missionen sein kann. Werde also noch ein wenig Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringen.


----------



## Homerous (2. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Max Payn 3 hätten sie anders nennen sollen
> 
> Der Film Noir Stil von den ersten zwei teilen fehlte ansonsten war es ein guter shooter damals



Mir gefiel's. Nur fehlt ein guter Charakter, der nicht Max Payne heißt. Ich meine, wer war noch mal dieser andere der Max dauernd in die Scheiße reitet? Eigentlich jeder im ganzen Spiel, aber das ist nur nebensächlich.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Januar 2016)

Mal wieder Secrets of Grindea. Echt toll, was drei schwedische Studenten in ihrer Freizeit so basteln können.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. Januar 2016)

Homerous schrieb:


> Nebenbei durch *Max Payne 3 *geschossen, weil ich Mäxchens Humor mag und ich GTA satt habe.
> Ein gutes Spiel, nur die Glatze nervt. Und die seltsame Verteilung der Schmerzmittel. Aber ansonsten ein guter Shooter mit guter Grafik.



Max Payne 3 fand ich echt nur durchschnittlich. Unglaublich zerhackt mit  Cutscenes an einigen Stellen. Das Settining, Grafik und der "Humor" waren aber in Ordnung in meinen Augen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mal wieder Secrets of Grindea. Echt toll, was drei schwedische Studenten in ihrer Freizeit so basteln können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht gut aus . Gibt es das auch für PC?


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2016)

Final Fantasy 13 und Final Fantasy 13-2 durchgespielt - bis auf das MMO kein final fantasy vorher gespielt

Final Fantasy 13 folgendes für mich gut gelungen
Story ist spannend es gibt keine grossen Lücken man kann sie gut verfolgen und es gibt einen roten Faden
Im Spiel spielt man 6 verschiedene Charaktere deren Charakterstory gut gelungen ist
Der Soundtrack ist sehr gut gelungen und die Cinematics können es mit den von Blizzard aufnehmen
Kampfsystem ist interessant gemacht das Talentsystem ist auch schön gemacht - Waffen und Itemaufwertung verständlich

Neutral sehe ich die Schlauchlevel die oft beklagt werden ich fand es nicht schlecht so weiss man wo es lang geht
Die Grafik im Spiel sieht teilweise etwas älter wenn nicht ein Cinematic oder ein Rendervideo läuft aber das Spiel kam halt 2009 auf der Konsole raus da kann man man kein Grafikwunder erwarten

Die Story von FF13 ist in sich abgeschlossen die 13 euro Vollpreis ist es wert

Final Fantasy 13-2 war ihr versuch auf die Kritiker einzugehen aber sie haben vieles verschlimmbessert und vereinfacht
Was ich nicht so schön fand ist folgendes
In 13-2 ist man auf zwei story charaktere beschränkt - diese zwei charaktere wirken blass und farblos gegenüber den charakteren aus 13 - der bösewicht in 13-2 erinnert mich sehr an einen emo so wie der sich im spiel benahm
Das Talentsystem wurde extrem vereinfacht in 13 konnte man wählen ob man auf magie, angriffskraft, gesundheit geht hat man bei 13-2 keinen einfluss drauf.
Waffen und Gegenstände sind nicht mehr aufwertbar 
Die Bossmusik die in einem kapitel genommen wurde fand ich passte nicht zum spiel - es war die selbe musik die man bei dmc nutzte
mit dem pokemon/digimon system konnt ich persönlich nichts anfangen 
cliffhanger am schluss von 13-2
open world mit random monster spawn war nervig - teilweise spawnten mehr gegner als bei pokemon bua/rot in dem gebirge level
diverse enden vom spiel sah man nur wenn man alles gesammelt hat 
im letzten akt gab es ein jump & run puzzel system nur leider reagierte die eingabe sehr träge - ich habe auf meinen xbox 360 gamepad jump knopf gedrückt der char fällt in den abgrund

Gut/neutral an 13-2 war folgendes
der soundtrack ab mitte des spiels bis auf die eine heavy metall musik in dem einen kapitel
das zeitreise system mit veränderung der zeit

das war schon was man an 13-2 gefiel ich habe die zwei spiele damals blind im wintersale 2014 gekauft

ich hoff mal in teil 3 lighting returns wird es wieder besser


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> die Cinematics können es mit den von Blizzard aufnehmen


Nein. Jedenfalls nicht aus technischer Hinsicht.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Januar 2016)

Aktuell (mal wieder) SH3. Die Steamversion läuft von Beginn an problemlos ohne Klimmzüge machen zu müssen unter WIN 10 64bit (im Gegensatz zur Retail).


----------



## golani79 (3. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell (mal wieder) SH3.



Silent Hunter?
Wollt ich mir auch wieder mal installieren - mit dem GWX Mod immer noch mein Favorit der ganzen Serie.
Echt schade, dass sie den 5. Teil so verkackt haben -.- Müsste mal schauen, was sich modmäßig so getan hat und es evtl. nochmal ausprobieren.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Januar 2016)

Jepp. Silent Hunter 3. Überlege gerade noch ob ich LSH drauf packe oder den GWX-Mod.


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nein. Jedenfalls nicht aus technischer Hinsicht.



2009 ist es erschienen hier ein cinematic mit viel action





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ILBSeKYbjy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



gleichzeitig ein cinematic von blizzard das ca zum selben zeitpunkt rauskam





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wq4Y7ztznKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## linktheminstrel (3. Januar 2016)

bin momentan eher interaktive romane wie die heroes rising trilogie, versus oder zombie exodus am lesen, habe aber auch wieder mal shantae& the pirate's curse durchgezockt, das ich wie immer jedem empfehlen kann, der nur das geringste mit metroidvanias anfangen kann. für mich klar eines der besten games 2015.


----------



## McDrake (3. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> 2009 ist es erschienen hier ein cinematic mit viel action



Blizz-Trailer und Cinematics sehen zwar genial aus, haben aber grafisch nicht mal den selben Style wie Ingame (grade was WOW angeht)
Das ist bei FF schon was anderes.


----------



## Taiwez (4. Januar 2016)

*Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic*! 

Angefixt durch den neuesten Star Wars- Film haben mein kleiner Bruder und ich im Weihnachtsurlaub rangeklotzt, mein Bruder ist Max-LVL, ich habe gestern 57 erreicht. Konnte mich zum ersten Mal dazu überreden lassen, Sith zu spielen und habe tatsächlich sehr viel Spaß damit, auch wenn die Inquisitor-Story grade am Anfang überhaupt nicht ins Rollen gekommen ist. Da fand ich die vom Krieger wesentlich besser.

Hier spielen doch auch noch einige von euch, oder? Auf welchem Server spielt ihr und in welchen Levelbereichen bewegt ihr euch? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ingame..


----------



## momelisa (4. Januar 2016)

Assassins Creed Syndicate

Macht bis jetzt richtig Spaß nur die Nebenmissionen langweilen leider auf Dauer.


----------



## McDrake (4. Januar 2016)

LOTR: War in the north

Ich zweifle langsam an mir.
Das Spiel sieht mittelprächtig aus, die Sprachausgabe ist bescheiden (in Dt und Engl.) und die Quests in den Camps sind sowas von gesucht.
Die Camps sin eh ein weiterer Negativpunkt, denn die bräuchts in meinen Augen gar nicht.
Die Story? 
Keine Ahnung. Ich glaube, ich habe noch nie so schnell durch die Dialoge geklickt wie bei diesem Spiel. Und dies obwohl ich eigentlich ein Fan der Bücher bin.

Nur muss das Spiel irgend einen primitiven Punkt in meiner Gamerseele getroffen haben, welcher mich dazu bringt, das Spiel weiter zu spielen.
Das Gemetzel ist lustig und man fühl beinahe, wie die Pfeile treffen und das Schwert in die Körper eindringt. Klasse gemacht.
Und der Loot ist sehr gut angepasst.
Könnte mir echt vorstellen, das Spiel nochmals mit einem anderen Char nochmals durchzuspielen. 
Bin zZ mit dem Waldläufer unterwegs, der erschreckend Chris Hemsworth gleicht.
oO


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2016)

Nee, nee, das Spiel ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Die Charaktere, ja, die sind etwas generisch. Die Story um diesen neuen Bösewicht zum Vergessen.
(Insofern nicht unähnlich eines epischen Fortsetzungsfilms, den ich letzte Woche gesehen habe...)

Aber wer sich die Mühe macht, die vielen Schnipsele zu lesen, entdeckt im Spiel viel mehr Lore, als in der Gesamtheit der letzten drei Peter Jackson Filme... 
Also, das Studio hat sich eigentlich wirklich Mühe gegeben, sich unauffällig (dehalb beinahe so belanglos) in das HdR Gefüge einzupassen, anstatt mit
der Spitzhacke Platz zu machen.


----------



## McDrake (4. Januar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Nee, nee, das Spiel ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Die Charaktere, ja, die sind etwas generisch. Die Story um diesen neuen Bösewicht zum Vergessen.
> (Insofern nicht unähnlich eines epischen Fortsetzungsfilms, den ich letzte Woche gesehen habe...)
> 
> Aber wer sich die Mühe macht, die vielen Schnipsele zu lesen, entdeckt im Spiel viel mehr Lore, als in der Gesamtheit der letzten drei Peter Jackson Filme...
> ...



Das HRD-Universum kenne ich eigentlich recht gut.
War Fan der Bücher Jahre vor dem Filmgehype (wobei ich LOTR-Filme super fand)

Die Schnippsel sind einfach zu dröge platziert.
Es ist einfach keine Motivation da, die Charaktere in den Camps anzusprechen.
Man bekommt zwar gut Belohnungen, aber die Ortschaften sind viel zu leer.

Eigentlich viel verschenktes Potential.
Hier hätte man "reduced to the max" anwenden sollen.

So. Muss weitermetzeln und Leveln


----------



## Enisra (4. Januar 2016)

ach naja, die ganzen Warner HDR Titel sind eigentlich eh nur so wirklich Fanfictions


----------



## djphilzen (4. Januar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> LOTR: War in the north
> 
> Ich zweifle langsam an mir.
> Das Spiel sieht mittelprächtig aus, die Sprachausgabe ist bescheiden (in Dt und Engl.) und die Quests in den Camps sind sowas von gesucht.
> ...



Da geht's mir ähnlich. Hab mal mitn paar Kollegen fast die komplette Nacht *War in the North* gespielt, bis irgendwann jemand gesagt hat:"Irgendwie ist das Spiel scheiße!" 
Das  Gemetzel macht echt Spaß, aber abgesehen davon gibt's da jetzt echt  nicht so viel Besonderes zu erleben (zumindest ging es mir so).


----------



## Bonkic (4. Januar 2016)

ich hab *war in the north* auch irgendwann letztes (?) jahr gespielt.
mir hats ehrlich gesagt gut gefallen.
war nix besonderes, aber trotzdem hats mir irgendwie durchgängig spaß gemacht.
mir gings da wohl ähnlich wie mcdrake.


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2016)

War of the North war okay ich glaub bei dem Spiel ist die coop möglichkeit die grosse stärke 

Die Singleplayer Story ist halt nebenbei nett garniert mit den auftritten von den bekannten hdr leuten


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2016)

Ja, sobald Laura Bailey im Cast ist, drück ich eh schon ein Auge zu.

Nur schade, dass die Gegenstände schnell fad, weil nicht mehr wirklich besser werden. 
Und Andriel wird später irsinnig mächtig. Politisch voll ünkörrekt, dass ausgerechnet sie das meiste wegputzt.
Der ärmste ist eh der Zwerg, für mich der nutzloseste Charakter. Also, das Balancing der Party (und derer Fertigkeiten) war schon mies gewesen, hehe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Januar 2016)

Ich bin jetzt mit Tomb Raider (2013) durch. Das Komische ist, diesmal hat es mir irgendwie besser gefallen, als damals beim 1.Durchgang. In den MP-Modus hab ich auch kurz mal reingeschaut, der ist aber echt schlecht. Lohnt sich absolut nicht. Ich hoffe bei Rise of the Tomb Raider haben sie auf einen derartigen verzichtet.


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2016)

Gar nicht mehr Schädelweh von der Wackelkamera bekommen?

Ich hab, zum Spaß, "Tomb Raider: Underworld" angeworfen. Puh, konnte mich gar nicht mehr erinnern, wie nervös und hakelig (also, scheiße) die Kamera ist.
Aber ich stehe gerade in Thailand vor der riesigen Statue von Shiva und Kali. Ich versteh nicht, warum Leute sowas nicht vermissen, haha.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Januar 2016)

So SH3 1. Patroille mit dem Typ II durch. 3 Zerstörer liegen auf dem Meeresgrund (2x Typ C, 1x Typ V&W). Bin mal eben danach in einen britischen Hafen rein (hatte noch 2 Torpedo Typ I übrig, die ich nicht versauern lassen wollte).

Hab mir einen Tanker Typ 2 geschnappt. Torpedo Magnetzünder Volltreffer. 2. Torpedo ebenfalls unter Kiel (Tiefe aufgrund abgesackten Schiff trotzdem gut geschätzt) Volltreffer 2. Der Pott liegt auf Hafengrund aber wtf zählt das nicht als zerstört?

Außerdem erwarte ich sehnlichst den Typ VII. Das IIer mit der geringen Besatzungsstärke und nahezu 0 Personalreserven (kaum Personalmanagement möglich) geht mir etwas auf die Nüsse. Die Patroille 2 führt mich dann Richtung Scapa Flow. Könnte echt interessant werden was die Fitness meiner Jungs und die Reserven betrifft (der Torpedovorrat beim IIer ist ja jämmerlich gering). Ganz zu schweigen vom lahmen Akku, dem fehlenden Bordgeschütz.... Aber wenigstens ist jetzt der Torpedo-Typ II an Bord. Mit etwas Glück bekomme ich aber danach das VIIer. Da sieht die Lage deutlich rosiger aus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Januar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Gar nicht mehr Schädelweh von der Wackelkamera bekommen?


Eine Wackelkamera ist mir da nicht aufgefallen. Damit wir uns aber nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab das Tomb Raider aus dem Jahre 2013 gespielt, nicht das uralte 

Jetzt hab ich mit Far Cry 4 angefangen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (5. Januar 2016)

Also im Rückblick muss ich doch glatt * Depth * zum Multiplayer-Geheimtipp des Jahres 2014 krönen...
Diese Atmosphäre + dieses Gefühl der eigenen Überlegenheit als Hai gegenüber den armen Schweinen, die irgendwo am Meeresgrund irgendwelche Schätze aufklauben zu versuchen, bevor sie letztenendes allesamt in meinem (virtuellen) Maul landen, einfach köstlich


----------



## svd (5. Januar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eine Wackelkamera ist mir da nicht aufgefallen. Damit wir uns aber nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab das Tomb Raider aus dem Jahre 2013 gespielt, nicht das uralte
> 
> Jetzt hab ich mit Far Cry 4 angefangen.



Oh, dann hab ich dich wohl verwechselt. Ich dachte, du seist jene Person gewesen, welcher die Paul Greengrass Kamera des Reboots nicht bekommen hatte.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Januar 2016)

Hab vor 2 Tagen die letzte Episode von *Life Is Strange* beendet, gedanklich hänge ich aber immer noch im Spiel drin. 
Viel zu schön, traurig und dramatisch ist die Geschichte, viel zu einprägsam die Charaktere, alle voran Chloe und Max. 
Es gibt sicherlich Dinge, die man dem Spiel ankreiden kann. Ein zu langer und vllt sogar unnötiger Abschnitt in Episode 5 oder diverse Lücken in der Story, auf die man bei näherem Hinsehen stößt. Aber über sowas will ich ehrlich gesagt bei diesem Spiel gar nicht nachdenken. Die Grafik ist malerisch schön, der Soundtrack erstklassig und die Atmosphäre, die in dem kleinen Örtchen Arcadia Bay erzeugt wird, auf eine schöne Art und Weise melancholisch. 
Ich habe auf der Reise durch die 5 Episoden viel gelacht, mich geärgert, war überrascht und habe zum ersten Mal bei einem Spiel sogar die ein oder andere Träne verdrücken müssen. Andere Spiele haben mich auch schon zum Nachdenken angeregt oder länger verfolgt, sei es The Last of Us, Walking Dead oder To the moon, aber so emotional berührt wie LiS hat mich tatsächlich noch kein Spiel. Und so verbunden mit den Charakteren hab ich mich auch selten gefühlt. Für mich ist LiS ein Gesamtkunstwerk, eins meiner Lieblingsspiele und das beste Spiel des letzten Jahres. Und eins dieser magischen Spiele, das nie aus meinen Gedanken verschwinden wird, selbst wenn es aus Platzgründen eventuell irgendwann mal von der Platte weichen muss. Ein großes Danke dafür an Dontnod Entertainment


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> gedanklich hänge ich aber immer noch im Spiel drin.



So geht es mir jetzt nach 3 Monaten noch.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Januar 2016)

Ich habe das Spiel gerade auch beendet. 
Viele Entscheidungen, von denen einige schwer fielen. Die letzte seltsamerweise nicht, auch wenn sie mich traurig machte. 
Und so sanft die Geschichte von Life is Strange erzählt wird, so finster wird sie im Verlauf. 
Den richtigen Instinkt hatte ich, was eine im Durchschnitt eher unpopuläre Entscheidung im frühen Verlauf zeigte. [emoji6]

Tolles Spiel.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Januar 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Viele Entscheidungen, von denen einige schwer fielen. Die letzte seltsamerweise nicht, auch wenn sie mich traurig machte.
> Und so sanft die Geschichte von Life is Strange erzählt wird, so finster wird sie im Verlauf.



Die letzte fiel mir tatsächlich sehr schwer und im Endeffekt habe ich mich nach langer Überlegung auch für die "schlechte" Option entschieden, auch wenn diese schwer zu rechtfertigen ist. 



> Den richtigen Instinkt hatte ich, was eine im Durchschnitt eher unpopuläre Entscheidung im frühen Verlauf zeigte.



Welche meinst du?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die letzte fiel mir tatsächlich sehr schwer und im Endeffekt habe ich mich nach langer Überlegung auch für die "schlechte" Option entschieden, auch wenn diese schwer zu rechtfertigen ist.



Für mich gibt es dort eigentlich nur eine Option, auch als Pricefield-Anhänger.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Januar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es dort eigentlich nur eine Option, auch als Pricefield-Anhänger.



Ja bei der Frage gehen die Meinungen ja anscheinen ziemlich 50:50 auseinander  Als ich es beendet habe war die Quote glaube ich 53:47 für die gute Option.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die letzte fiel mir tatsächlich sehr schwer und im Endeffekt habe ich mich nach langer Überlegung auch für die "schlechte" Option entschieden, auch wenn diese schwer zu rechtfertigen ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Welche meinst du?





Spoiler



Ich habe vor dem Rektor statt David oder Nathan den ollen Psycho-Lehrer reingeritten. [emoji6] Laut Statistik haben das nur 11% der Spieler gemacht. 
Der Typ war mir irgendwie nicht koscher. [emoji6]





MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es dort eigentlich nur eine Option, auch als Pricefield-Anhänger.





Spoiler



So schön die Freundschaft zwischen den beiden war, so fand ich, dass Chloes Tod Schicksal war und nicht alle sterben sollten, nur weil Max sie nicht verlieren wollte.



So traurig das war, so klar war mir das auch. Da habe ich nicht gezögert.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ja bei der Frage gehen die Meinungen ja anscheinen ziemlich 50:50 auseinander  Als ich es beendet habe war die Quote glaube ich 53:47 für die gute Option.



Naja, die Statistik würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen.
Vermutlich haben sich die meisten Spieler beide Enden angeschaut, was das ganze stark verwässert.



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So schön die Freundschaft zwischen  den beiden war, so fand ich, dass Chloes Tod Schicksal war und nicht  alle sterben sollten, nur weil Max sie nicht verlieren wollte.





Spoiler



Für mich war es ja mehr als Freundschaft.
Aber auch in diesem Fall ist Chloe zu opfern die bessere Option.
Vor allem weil es nur bei diesem Ende zum leidenschaftlichen Abschiedskuss kommt.


----------



## Enisra (5. Januar 2016)

Naja, ich finde die B-Option hat sich nie so richtig angefühlt, so als ob man jetzt noch nen B-Ende gebraucht hat, einem aber nicht sowas eingefallen ist wie das A-Ende und das wirkt schon sehr artifiziel und so ein bisschen wie die Dunkle Seite Enden bei Empire at War oder Jedi Knight


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Januar 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dachte mir schon, dass du die Entscheidung meinst 


Spoiler



Meine Freundin hat das auch genauso gemacht, ich muss gestehen, dass ich in Bezug auf Jefferson komplett blind war.





MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Das mit dem Kuss ist natürlich ein Argument  Ich muss sagen, ich finde beide Entscheidungen verständlich. Eine ist für das "übergeordnete Wohl" natürlich besser, die andere egoistischer. Aber eben vllt auch realistischer, jenachdem wie man Max spielt und als was man Chloe genau sieht. Max nennt sie selbst einmal ihre erste Priorität und würde man das in echt opfern? Ist schwierig finde ich.


----------



## Homerous (5. Januar 2016)

Ich spiele LiS jetzt zum dritten Mal durch, diesmal in Gemein und Fies. Da lässt einem das Spiel erwartungsgemäß eher wenig Möglichkeiten.
Ansonsten bin ich hin und weg. Aus dem Stand so etwas hinzukriegen - respekt. Da könnte noch viel mehr von Dontnod kommen.
Besonders gefallen hat mir das Setting. Drei Jahre über Max' Alter habe ich an der University of Maine studiert. Dort sieht es zumindest außen Blackwell sehr ähnlich, weshalb ich immer wieder an die alten Zeiten zurückdenken musste. In denen war ich genau wie Warren, was noch zusätzlich für tolle Momente sorgte. Und einen fetten Sturm gabs auch!

Für mich persönlich das Spiel des Jahres, aber halt nur wegen dem Wiedererkennungswert (eine Rückspulfunktion hätte dem Real Life damals auch ganz gut getan )
Ohne sowas persönliches dürfte LiS aber kaum an Witcher co. vorbeikommen, aber trotzdem: Überraschung des Jahres!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Januar 2016)

Homerous schrieb:


> Aus dem Stand so etwas hinzukriegen - respekt.



Ist ja nicht das erste Spiel von Dontnod.
Sie haben davor Remember Me gemacht, was zwar bei vielen nicht so gut ankam, aber ich hab es bereits sehr gemocht.


----------



## Homerous (6. Januar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht das erste Spiel von Dontnod.
> Sie haben davor Remember Me gemacht, was zwar bei vielen nicht so gut ankam, aber ich hab es bereits sehr gemocht.



Erstes Adventure meinte ich.
Remember Me war auch super, insbesondere das Neo-Paris.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Januar 2016)

Nach über einem halben Jahr wieder mit Dragon Age: Inquisition eingestiegen. Bei 110 Stunden habe ich aufgehört. Dann erstmal die Hissing Wastes entdeckt und damit noch ein riesiges Gebiet offengelegt. Das hat mich daran erinnert, weshalb ich eine solange Pause eingelegt habe. Dieses Abgrasen von lahmen Side-Quests war einfach auf Dauer zu ermüdend. Deshalb kümmere ich mich jetzt nur um die wichtigen Nebenquests und die Story-Missionen. Der ganze Kleinkram muss dann nicht mehr sein, ansonsten lasse ich das Spiel sehr schon nochmal Monate lang liegen...


----------



## McDrake (6. Januar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Nach über einem halben Jahr wieder mit Dragon Age: Inquisition eingestiegen. Bei 110 Stunden habe ich aufgehört. Dann erstmal die Hissing Wastes entdeckt und damit noch ein riesiges Gebiet offengelegt. Das hat mich daran erinnert, weshalb ich eine solange Pause eingelegt habe. Dieses Abgrasen von lahmen Side-Quests war einfach auf Dauer zu ermüdend. Deshalb kümmere ich mich jetzt nur um die wichtigen Nebenquests und die Story-Missionen. Der ganze Kleinkram muss dann nicht mehr sein, ansonsten lasse ich das Spiel sehr schon nochmal Monate lang liegen...




Musste das Game jetzt auch mal weglegen und wieder was anderes spielen.
Irgendwann wurds mir zu viel vom selben.
Werde wohl demnächst auch wieder einsteigen und neue Gebiete erforschen.
Ist halt meine Art zu spielen:
Ich will alles entdecken und jede kleine Quest abschliessen.
Nur funzt das bei Dragonage irgendwie nicht ganz.
Denn einige Gebiete sind inwzischen schlicht zu einfach für meine Gruppe.


----------



## Phurba (6. Januar 2016)

Dishonored und Bioshock Infinite abwechselnd. Ersteres gefällt mir deutlich besser.


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Denn einige Gebiete sind inwzischen schlicht zu einfach für meine Gruppe.



Das liegt dran das Manche Gebiete nie dafür gedacht sind es in einen Rutsch durchzuspielen 
Teilweise sind die grossen Zonen dafür gedacht das du wiederkommst und dann in die härteren Gebiete gehst oder erstmal eine Brücke baust oder einen Gebirgsrutsch entfernen tuest.

Hier die Zonen und ihre gedachten Level 

Haven: 1+ (1-4)
Hinterlands: 2+ (4-7, 8-12)
Val Royeaux: 4+ (4-6)
Storm Coast: 5+ (7-11, 13-15)
Fallow Mire: 8+ (8-10, 12-15)
Forbidden Oasis: 8+ (8-12, 5-15, 18-20)
Skyhold: 10+
Crestwood: 10+ (10-13)
Western Approach: 10+ (10-14)
Exalted Plains: 10+ (10-16)
Emerald Graves: 12+ (14-20)
Emprise du Lion: 16+ (16-22)
Hissing Wastes: 16+ (19-23)


----------



## McDrake (6. Januar 2016)

War in the north durch und ich muss.
Gegen Ende fand ich sogar die Story ganz ok und es kam sogar ein wenig Flair auf.
Deal mit Drachen, etc

Um ein wenig mehr Stimmung im Spiel zu bekommen, hab ich nebenbei den Soundtrack der Ringe-Trilogie gehört.
Hat ungemein viel gebracht.


----------



## golani79 (6. Januar 2016)

Fand War in the North eigentlich ziemlich unterhaltsam - hab das mit nem Studienkollegen damals im Coop durchgespielt.


----------



## McDrake (6. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das liegt dran das Manche Gebiete nie dafür gedacht sind es in einen Rutsch durchzuspielen
> Teilweise sind die grossen Zonen dafür gedacht das du wiederkommst und dann in die härteren Gebiete gehst oder erstmal eine Brücke baust oder einen Gebirgsrutsch entfernen tuest.
> 
> Hier die Zonen und ihre gedachten Level
> ...



Das hab ich schon bemerkt. Als erstes natürlich beim ersten Drachen 

inzwischen bin ich Lvl 20. Danke für die Auflistung, da kann ich mir eine Gegend aussuchen.
Punkte zum erforschen hab ich mehr als genug


----------



## MichaelG (6. Januar 2016)

So 2. Mission mit dem Typ II beendet. 1 Cargo II liegt auf dem Meeresgrund. Dazu 1 Zerstörer J-Class. Der Zerstörer war nach 1 Torpedo Geschichte. Leider brauchte der blöde Cargo allein 3 Torpedos (früher brauchte ich im Idealfall nur 1, im dümmsten 2-3). 1 Volltreffer unter Kiel und er lag deutlich tiefer im Wasser. Wollte trotzdem nicht absaufen. Torpedo 2 Aufschlagzünder. Es gab eine Explosion aber der Bock will immer noch nicht runter. Warten, warten. Dann Torpedo 3 Aufschlag und endlich bricht der Cargo in 2 Teile und macht sich Richtung Meeresgrund auf. Und 1 Torpedo dazwischen war ein Blindgänger. Aufschlag 90 Grad aber 0 Reaktion, dumpfer Abpraller ohne Effekt...... Trotzdem zuhause angekommen gabs die U-Boot Spange, diverse Auszeichnungen für die Mannschaft und ich hab nun mein Typ VIIb. Nach knapp 13.000 BRT zusammen in 2 Missionen. Das ist schon einmal eine ganz andere Ausgangsbasis. Auch wenn die Ausstattung noch wirklich nicht perfekt ist. Aber mit der Zahl an Torpedos kann man schon einmal anders operieren. Dazu gibt es endlich das Bordgeschütz. Und auch die Mannschaft (über 50 Mann) kann man deutlich besser managen. Dazu gibt es endlich auch Heckrohre. Mal sehen. Es geht nun wieder grob Richtung Scapa Flow.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Januar 2016)

*Wolfenstein - The New Order*. Gefällt mir bisher richtig gut (bin gerade in der Hauptstadt angekommen), bis auf das Speichersystem (immerhin liegen die Speicherpunkte dicht beieinander, aber ich würde halt auch gerne mal weiter zurückgehen) und die quasi nicht vorhandene Kantenglättung. Schön auch, wie sich das Spiel selbst nicht ernst nimmt, ohne dabei in den Comedy-Bereich abzudriften. Auch schön, dass man nicht automatisch nach ein paar Sekunden auf 100% Health hochheilt und man stattdessen selbst nach Healthitems suchen muss.

Aber mal ernsthaft: Warum gibt es in den letzten Jahren so viele größere Titel, die keine vernünftige Kantenglättung mehr haben? Bei The Witcher 3 hat's mich genervt, bei Fallout 4 nervt es mich, jetzt auch Wolfenstein - The New Order. Hat das mit irgendeinem Grafikeffekt zutun, der anders nicht möglich wäre? Ich würde lieber auf irgendwelche Grafikeffekte verzichten und dafür ein klares, nicht flimmerndes Bild mit altmodischem, aber effektivem MSAA haben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Januar 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aber mal ernsthaft: Warum gibt es in den letzten Jahren so viele größere Titel, die keine vernünftige Kantenglättung mehr haben? Bei The Witcher 3 hat's mich genervt, bei Fallout 4 nervt es mich, jetzt auch Wolfenstein - The New Order. Hat das mit irgendeinem Grafikeffekt zutun, der anders nicht möglich wäre? Ich würde lieber auf irgendwelche Grafikeffekte verzichten und dafür ein klares, nicht flimmerndes Bild mit altmodischem, aber effektivem MSAA haben.



Und wenn du diverse Einstellungen über den Grafikkartentreiber machst? Hilft das nichts?


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Januar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und wenn du diverse Einstellungen über den Grafikkartentreiber machst? Hilft das nichts?



Hab ich versucht, wird vom Spiel aber einfach ingnoriert, als hätte ich überhaupt keine Kantenglättung eingestellt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Januar 2016)

Also *Blackhole*... Ist nichts für Ungeduldige und für jene des hohen Schwierigkeitsgrades schnell aufgeben. Knapp 10 Stunden daran verprasst und ich bin etwa zur Hälfte damit durch. Schande über mich, aber bei einem Level an dem ich fast eine ganze Stunde saß... Da musste ich mir über Youtube helfen. 
Wäre nicht der geile Humor wäre ich schon längst gefrustet Hoch 3.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Januar 2016)

Ist ja geil... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wdGgnp64Hn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Also DIE beiden Tische muss ich dann auch haben wenn sie (hoffentlich) bald erscheinen. Dann muss ich mir keinen der teuren SW-Packs kaufen.


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2016)

Die ersten 10 Stunden in Lighting Returns durch

Storymässig gefällt es mir besser als 13-2 bis jetzt 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmOHITsg5Jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Januar 2016)

Boah! Und wieder fast 1 1/2 Stunden an einem einzigen, zeitkritischem *Blackhole*-Level gesessen. Das Spiel bzw. die Entwickler will/wollen mich wohl fertig machen...


----------



## MichaelG (8. Januar 2016)

So Feindfahrt 3 war erfolgreich. Knapp 50.000 BRT in einer Feindfahrt. Dabei eine haarige Situation. Mein Ausguck pennt, der 2. meldet den Zerstörer sehr spät. Der Zerstörer sieht mich aber aus rund 4000 m und fährt auf mich zu. Ich war gerade in idealer Position schieße den Torpedo ab. Unterkiel mit Magnetzündung. Und sofort runter auf 50 m und Seerohr einziehen. Mit Mehr Glück als Verstand ist der J-Class Zerstörer Geschichte gewesen. Dafür habe ich anschließend die letzten 5 Torpedos sinnlos auf ein Küstenschiff verschossen (Torpedoversager, knapp vorbei, Schiff bemerkt Torpedo und weicht aus u.s.w.) Wird Zeit daß der Typ II endlich serienreif ist (sprich einigermaßen vernünftig funktioniert). Der Typ 1 ist nett, zuverlässig wenn er nicht entdeckt wird, aber leider viel zu leicht zu sehen.


----------



## golani79 (9. Januar 2016)

Hab die Tage mal Grim Fandango angefangen, nachdem ich das damals nie gespielt habe wegen der Steuerung (bin zu der Zeit von MI 4 schon weggestorben).

Finde ich nach den ersten 2 Stunden sehr gut gelungen und der Humor ist einfach super


----------



## ElReloaded (9. Januar 2016)

Zocke gerade Mars Tomorrow . Macht soweit echt Spaß. Darin kolonisiert und terraformt gemeinsam mit anderen Spielern den Mars. Die Spieler sind für die Versorung und den Ausbau der Kolonien und Außenposten zuständig. Machen Sie ihre Sache gut kann man zuschauen, wie der Mars über die Wochen hin immer grüner wird. Sieht echt geil aus! Schon allein wie sich meine Fahrzeuge durch den dichten Sandsturm kämpfen um Geld in meine Kassen zu bringen ist ein Augenschmauß!

Hier mal ein Video, wie das Terraforming aussieht. Im Video ist auch ein Lets Play und ein Video mit Einsteigertipps verlinkt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1zwouihSEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2016)

So ich habe so ebend die Fabula Nova Crystallis – Final Fantasy Trilogie abgeschlossen

Final Fantasy XIII,Final Fantasy XIII-2,Final Fantasy XIII Lighting Returns gehören dazu

Nachdem ich alle drei teile durchgespiel habe ist die Geschichte um Lightning und ihren Freunden / Familie story mäßig gelungen

Nur Gameplay mäßig gab es teilweise was zu bemänglen aber das wenn ich mehr zeit zum tippen habe


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2016)

Mitten in Mission 4 von Silent Hunter 3. Momentan läuft diese Ideal. Noch vor erreichen der Patroillenzone NW von Großbritannien ging 1 Cargo flöten.

Nach der Patroille lief ich auf einen Convoi ohne Begleitschutz auf. Wetter ideal also ran an das Bordgeschütz. Nachdem ich damit fertig war lagen 57000 BRT mehr auf dem Meeresgrund (3 Cargos, 1 großer Tanker und diverse kleine Frachter). Die neutralen habe ich ziehen lassen. Hab nun noch 11 Torpedos und suche nach neuen großen Opfern.

Habe das Gefühl, daß diese Tour ordentliche Orden und Beförderungen mit sich bringt.


----------



## Homerous (11. Januar 2016)

*Just Cause 3*: Den Norden betreten und erstmal erschlagen. Allein die Südinseln waren eine riesige Welt, insgesamt ist das ja Gigantisch!
Kann fast nur gutes sagen: Gutes Gameplay, läuft auf PS4 (Und laut Kollegen) auch auf PC flüssig und es gibt viel Krachbummquietschbämbämbämbämbämkrawumms. Nur die Fahrzeugsteuerung ist ziemlich mau, aber das ist bei nem Wingsuit zu verschmerzen.


----------



## McDrake (11. Januar 2016)

Da ich mit War in the north zufrieden war, hab ich mir Shadow of Modor geholt (stand eh auf meiner Wunschliste)
Für 15$ inkl allen Dlcs. 

Recht spassig und zu Beginn empfand ichs als recht komplex.
Ist aber ein wenig repetetiv.
Werd aber sicher noch einige Stunden mit dem Game verbringen.
Allerdings sah sogar meine Frau grosse Ähnlichkeit zu Assassins Creed.


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Allerdings sah sogar meine Frau grosse Ähnlichkeit zu Assassins Creed.



kein wunder wenn man Assests von dem Spiel verwendet hat :p


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Januar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Allerdings sah sogar meine Frau grosse Ähnlichkeit zu Assassins Creed.


Naja, allein die Art wie der Protagonist im HdR-Spiel klettert, auf Seilen balanciert und parkour-gleich flitzt... Da wurde kein Hehl draus gemacht von wem man genau geklaut hat.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2016)

So die Fernfahrt 4 ist nun vorbei. Knapp über 70.000 BRT habe ich in einer einzigen Feindfahrt eingefahren. Darunter allein 2 Tanker, 7 Cargos, 2 kleine Frachter. War richtig ergiebig. Es gab das Deutsche Kreuz und das EK 1. Klasse für mich (fehlen nur noch das RK und das RK in Gold für mich) und eine Latte an Mannschaftsorden (über 30 Orden). Dazu 2 Beförderungen. Und schon geht es Januar 1940 wieder in Richtung Planquadrat AM 11. Richtung September 1940 plane ich die Flotte zu wechseln. Entweder 2. oder 7. Flotille. Möchte auf den Typ IX upgraden um die Langstreckeneinsätze fahren zu können.


----------



## shippy74 (11. Januar 2016)

Ich hab für mich Armored Warfare endeckt. Hätte nie gedacht das ein F2P spiel fair sein kann.  Wenn man etwas Zeit mitbringt kann man gut Leveln und hat auch keine Nachteile im Kampf


----------



## Chemenu (12. Januar 2016)

Ich bin echt gefrustet. Der Endboss in Broforce besteht aus 5 Stages. Ich scheitere schon immer an der 3. Einmal hab ich es allerdings weiter geschafft bis zur 5., dann war endgültig Schluss.
Jetzt beim erneuten Versuch hab ich gemerkt dass man nicht in der 5. Stage weiterspielen kann, sondern wieder bei der 1. anfängt. -> Rage Quit


----------



## Chemenu (13. Januar 2016)

Endlich ist der Endboss besiegt.... das hat mich viel zu viel wertvolle Zeit gekostet. 
Ich weiß schon warum ich Bossfights hasse. 

Dafür gab's am Ende ein Gruppenfoto:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2016)

Silent Hunter 3: So momentan laure ich einem großen bewachten Konvoi auf.
Ist momentan echt haarig an den Kern mit den guten Schiffen (T2-Tanker, Cargos) heranzukommen. Notfalls müssen halt zuerst die Zerstörer dran glauben.


----------



## Chemenu (13. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Silent Hunter 3: So momentan laure ich einem großen bewachten Konvoi auf.
> Ist momentan echt haarig an den Kern mit den guten Schiffen (T2-Tanker, Cargos) heranzukommen. Notfalls müssen halt zuerst die Zerstörer dran glauben.



Besonders realistisch scheint das Spiel aber nicht zu sein wenn Du da einfach reihenweise Zerstörer versenkst? ^^


----------



## golani79 (13. Januar 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Besonders realistisch scheint das Spiel aber nicht zu sein wenn Du da einfach reihenweise Zerstörer versenkst? ^^



Dafür gibts Großmods wie GWX oder LWS - da kann man sich dann schon mal ziemlich die Zähne ausbeißen 
bzw. kommts auch drauf an, wie realistisch man die Settings hat. KI kann aber schon mal so ne Sache sein in der Vanilla ^^
Ja, in der Vanillaversion sind die Silent Hunter Teile meist nicht soo prickelnd - schade eigentlich.
Aber wenigstens hat sich da modmäßig einiges getan - bei Teil 5 ist das ja nicht mehr ganz so einfach ...


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2016)

Reihenweise nicht. Bislang habe ich bei 5 Feindfahrten afaik 6 Zerstörer versenkt. Ich hatte da aber bislang immer das Glück des Überraschungseffektes. Die Zerstörer waren bislang allesamt Einzelfahrer ohne jeglicher Begleitung und hatten nicht mit mir gerechnet. Bis auf 1 der direkt auf mich zu lief und der Schuß bzw. Volltreffer war aber auch ein "lucky Shot".

Hat ein Zerstörer einen entdeckt sinken die Chancen drastisch. Daher überlege ich auch noch wie ich das Problem mit dem Konvoi lösen kann. Sobald die ersten Torpedos einschlagen wird es lustig. Daher wäre es durchaus keine schlechte Idee wenn die ersten Einschläge gleich sitzen und die Zahl der Bewacher im gleichen Atemzug drastisch sinkt. Denn erst mal alarmiert sinken die  Chancen gegen 0 die dann heftig kreuzenden Zerstörer gezielt zu treffen. Im Gegenteil steigt die Gefahr entdeckt und auch beschädigt oder gar zerstört zu werden extrem an.


----------



## golani79 (13. Januar 2016)

Die Frachter müssten ja eh tiefer im Wasser liegen - kannst nicht ein paar Aale losschicken, dass die unter Kiel vom Frachter explodieren und so die Zerstörer passieren?
Nur müsste man sich dann halt nachher gleich "unsichtbar" machen - versuchen mit Schleichfahrt rauszukommen?
Dürfte eh noch in den Anfangsjahren sein oder? Glaub, da sind auch die Zerstörer technisch noch nicht so gut ausgerüstet.

Torpedos sollten dann halt sitzen.

Aber ja, wenn Zerstörer dabei sind, dann wirds immer ein bissl tricky


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2016)

Jepp. Bin Anfang 1940. Hab aber auch schon bis die Ritterkreuzstufen alle anderen Orden. Das Problem ist, daß ich dummerweise teils die noch unzuverlässigen T2 dabei habe. Habe vor der Ausfahrt vergessen zu checken. Der T2 hat Probleme mit der Tiefe zu halten. Die See ist aktuell auch extrem rauh. Da hat man selbst bei maximal ausgefahrenen Seerohr Probleme die Sicht aufrecht zu erhalten.

Ich hoffe ja, daß ich bis zum Wechsel nach Brest (Flottenwechsel im September) genug Punkte für den Typ IX habe. Dann geht es endlich Richtung Übersee.

Da ich eh 80% Unter Kiel ziele (magnetisch) ist die Idee von Außen so zu kommen auch nicht schlecht. Das Problem ist halt, daß die großen Cargo oder T2 Tanker meist mehr als nur 1 Torpedo brauchen. So müßten die nächsten Torpedos dann auf Aufschlag gehen.

Und sobald es "knallt" werden die Zerstörer aufmüpfig. Aber da finde ich schon eine Lösung. Ich war ja in SH3 schon einmal vorfristig fertig (Mitte 1942).


----------



## Clover81 (13. Januar 2016)

Ich habe nach einer längeren Pause endlich mal "The Witcher II" weitergespielt. Dieser blöde General hat mich letztes Mal fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Ich bin einfach nicht hinter ihn gekommen. Nun habe ich ihn aber trotzdem besiegt, und Geralt ist sicher in Loc Muinne eingetroffen. Ich glaube, ich nähere mich langsam den Ende.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Januar 2016)

So nun ist Feindfahrt 5 zu Ende. WTF..... Gerade mal insgesamt läppische 11.000 BRT versenkt (2 kleinere Frachter und 1 mittlerer mit je 1 Torpedo; ergo effektiv 3 Torpedos benötigt). Von den restlichen 14 Torpedos an Bord gingen gerade mal 2 an den Zielen vorbei (Ziele waren Zerstörer). Geschlagene 12! Torpedos hingegen waren Torpedoverrecker. Alle abgefeuert aus Entfernungen unter 1200 m bis 900 m zum aufgeschalteten Ziel (eigentlich ideale Schußentfernungen), alle Torpedos wären im Normalfall ins Ziel gekommen. Alle waren sie auf Magnetzündung eingestellt. Alle wurden ohne Kontakt mit anderen Schiffen grundlos zerstört/gingen defekt (d.h. kein kreuzendes Schiff hat die Torpedos aus Zufall in die Seite bekommen oder hatte die berührt). Darauf geschossen wurde auch nicht. Alle Torpedos sind vorfristig einfach hochgegangen. Bis auf 2 Torpedos (Typ II) waren die restlichen 10 vom Typ I (ungewöhnlich hohe Fehlerquote für den ausgereiften Torpedotyp). Entdeckt worden bin ich nicht.

Diese Feindfahrt hat trotzdem für das RK gelangt. Aber 2 Bugs sind mir unerklärlich. Die Anzeige sagt mir beim Blick durch das Periskop ich hätte ein Schlachtschiff im Visier (Entfernung keine 1000 m). Dabei war das eindeutig ein Cargo III. Dann hatte ich ab einem gewissen Punkt (die Torpedoverrecker waren die letzten Torpedos) keine Torpedos mehr an Bord. Daraufhin über Wasser eine Funkmeldung an die Zentrale über das Ergebnis der Feindfahrt mit einer Mitteilung ich hätte noch 2 Torpedos an Bord (frage mich aber ernstlich wo die gewesen sein sollen; externe Torpedos habe ich noch nicht (weiß gar nicht mal ob es die nicht nur beim Typ IX gibt; Typ VII hat die afaik gar nicht) und die interne Torpedoreserve ist komplett auf 0 (alles graue Torpedoschalter, nicht rot); Front wie Heck). Antwort: Der Zentrale Weiter so. Angriff über Wasser aufgrund des besch... Wetters (extremer Seegang) unmöglich. Daher Heimfahrt nach Bremerhaven.

Mal sehen wo mich die nächste Feindfahrt hinführt (wir schreiben Februar 1940). In rund 7-8 Monaten wechsle ich dann die Flotte und gehe auf den Typ IX.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Januar 2016)

Irgendwie hat mich mal wieder die Strategie-/Taktik-Lust gepackt und hab mich dann an *Silent Storm Gold* auf meinem GOG-Account erinnert. Da ich den *Silent Storm Sentinels* noch nie gespielt habe, hab ich mit dem Teil mal angefangen, während ich parallel dazu auf Youtube ein LP vom ersten Teil schaue, um meine Talentlosigkeit mit etwas Wissen zu füttern, denn das Spiel ist manchmal echt verflucht schwer.

 Schön taktisch, schön schwer, schön atmosphärisch. Nur die Steuerung ist manchmal etwas ungenau (man will irgendwo hingehen, wo ein "Geräusch"-Symbol in der Nähe ist und der Charakter ballert einfach mal auf den Fußboden, weil er unter sich etwas gehört hat, anstatt einfach zu gehen. Nervig! Das gleiche mit Türen und Fenstern: Werden manchmal nach Lust und Laune auf und zu gemacht. Aber egal, Spaß macht es trotz aller Probleme, die man mit etwas Geschick auch umgehen kann.




MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal sehen wo mich die nächste Feindfahrt hinführt (wir schreiben Februar 1940). In rund 7-8 Monaten wechsle ich dann die Flotte und gehe auf den Typ IX.



Da packt mich ja schon fast wieder die Lust, auch mal wieder eine WW2-U-Boot-Simulation zu spielen. Hab früher mitte der 90er oft Silent Service 2, Wolfpack und Seawolf gespielt, danach mal Silent Hunter 1 angetestet, aber irgendwie nie mit der Steuerung zurecht gekommen.

Alles Silent heute


----------



## golani79 (15. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> [...]externe Torpedos habe ich noch nicht (weiß gar nicht mal ob es die nicht nur beim Typ IX gibt; Typ VII hat die afaik gar nicht) und die interne Torpedoreserve ist komplett auf 0 (alles graue Torpedoschalter, nicht rot);



Soviel ich weiß, hat der VII B schon 2 externe Torpedoreserven.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Januar 2016)

Ich frage mich gerade ob ich je das Ende von *Blackhole *sehen werde. Habe alle Crew-Mitglieder befreit, das Schiff in mehreren Schritten repariert... Doch ich hab nicht genug Selfburns um weiter zu kommen, und so heftig-schwer wie das Spiel ist werde ich an diese so schnell wohl nicht kommen...
Um erstmal ein wenig von Tausend Bildschirmtoden und unzähligen Trial&Error-Stunden loszukommen werde ich mal wieder was anderes anspielen... Weiss momentan aber noch nicht was genau...


----------



## MichaelG (16. Januar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß, hat der VII B schon 2 externe Torpedoreserven.



Wenn sehe ich die aber nicht. Die müßte ja entweder im Torpedomenü oder in der Schiffsübersicht zu sehen sein. 

Und ja wenn läßt die sich nur über Wasser in die interne Reserve verladen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Januar 2016)

Bin mit *Far Cry 4 *durch. Wieder ein Spiel weniger auf dem ewigen Spielestapel! Yeah! Über das Spiel braucht man eigentlich gar nicht viele Worte verlieren. Es ist im Grunde wie Far Cry 3 nur mit anderen Charakteren und anderem Szenario. Sonst ist fast alles gleich


----------



## Chemenu (17. Januar 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Da packt mich ja schon fast wieder die Lust, auch mal wieder eine WW2-U-Boot-Simulation zu spielen. Hab früher mitte der 90er oft Silent Service 2, Wolfpack und Seawolf gespielt, danach mal Silent Hunter 1 angetestet, aber irgendwie nie mit der Steuerung zurecht gekommen.
> 
> Alles Silent heute



Meine letzte U-Boot Sim war "Asse der Tiefe". Das war schon ganz geil damals.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Januar 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat mich mal wieder die Strategie-/Taktik-Lust gepackt und hab mich dann an *Silent Storm Gold* auf meinem GOG-Account erinnert. Da ich den *Silent Storm Sentinels* noch nie gespielt habe, hab ich mit dem Teil mal angefangen, während ich parallel dazu auf Youtube ein LP vom ersten Teil schaue, um meine Talentlosigkeit mit etwas Wissen zu füttern, denn das Spiel ist manchmal echt verflucht schwer.
> 
> Schön taktisch, schön schwer, schön atmosphärisch. Nur die Steuerung ist manchmal etwas ungenau (man will irgendwo hingehen, wo ein "Geräusch"-Symbol in der Nähe ist und der Charakter ballert einfach mal auf den Fußboden, weil er unter sich etwas gehört hat, anstatt einfach zu gehen. Nervig! Das gleiche mit Türen und Fenstern: Werden manchmal nach Lust und Laune auf und zu gemacht. Aber egal, Spaß macht es trotz aller Probleme, die man mit etwas Geschick auch umgehen kann.
> 
> ...



Naja SH2 war nur "2D". SH 3 ist auch steuerungstechnisch ganz anders. Mit F1 hast Du die Tastenübersicht. Aber die Tasten hat man schnell intus.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Januar 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Meine letzte U-Boot Sim war "Asse der Tiefe". Das war schon ganz geil damals.



Stimmt, das hab ich auch mal angespielt. Hatte es selbst leider nicht, aber hab es bei nem Schulfreund gezockt. Schade, dass das Genre (beinahe) ausgestorben ist.




MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja SH2 war nur "2D". SH 3 ist auch  steuerungstechnisch ganz anders. Mit F1 hast Du die Tastenübersicht.  Aber die Tasten hat man schnell intus.



Generell gilt Teil 3 als bestes Spiel der Reihe, oder? Evtl. greife ich ja mal zu, wenn ich die Zeit finde, es zu zocken.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Januar 2016)

Jepp. Teil 3 ist top. Obwohl Teil 4 als Amerikaner im Pazifik imho auf Augenhöhe liegt. Die Langstreckeneinsätze dort haben auch ihren Reiz. Und die großen U-Boote (Gato/Balao-Klasse).

Aber beide Teile bekommt man bei Steamsales für Peanuts.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Januar 2016)

Bin vor der letzten Quest in Dragon Age: Inquisition. War Table ist leer und Side-Quests sind auch größtenteils abgehakt - bis auf Shards, Mosaikteile und diese Requisitions, insbesondere die in den Hinterlanden mit den non-existenten Ferelden Locks. Drauf gesch... nur ein paar Drachen sind noch offen, die würde ich schon gern umhauen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute, das Spiel endlich zu beenden.


----------



## McDrake (17. Januar 2016)

Jedes mal, wenn ich von Dargonage lese, überlege ich weiterzuspielen.
Wird wohl so ein Titel, den ich in zwei bis drei Jahren durch habe.

Will halt nix verpassen und schau überall nach.
Brachte mir immhin schon nen Käseschild und hab nen Garten gefunden, der eindeutig an 'Plants vs Zombies ' erinnern soll.


----------



## golani79 (17. Januar 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hab ich auch mal angespielt. Hatte es selbst leider nicht, aber hab es bei nem Schulfreund gezockt. Schade, dass das Genre (beinahe) ausgestorben ist.
> 
> Generell gilt Teil 3 als bestes Spiel der Reihe, oder? Evtl. greife ich ja mal zu, wenn ich die Zeit finde, es zu zocken.



Ja, SH3 ist bei den Spielern eigentlich großteils der Favorit, was ich so mitbekommen habe.
Gibt auch ziemlich viele gute Mods bzw. Großmods wie GWX oder Living Silent Hunter dafür.

SH4 bietet halt Pazifikeinsätze, das hab ich aber noch nicht so viel gespielt, wie Teil 3 - hat aber auch seinen eigenen Charme.
Mit dem Add-On können auch deutsche Boote gefahren werden.

Falls du Einsätz im Atlantik mit besserer Grafik möchtest, wäre da noch SH5 .. wobei das so ne Sache ist .. war anfangs ziemlich enttäuscht, da relativ verbuggt bzw. teils doch nicht so, wie erhofft.
Weiß nicht, wie es mittlerweile mit Mods aussieht, weil ich es doch schon ziemlich lange nicht mehr angerührt habe - ich denke aber, es gibt mittlerweile auch dafür Großmods.

Wenn du mal schauen willst, was modmäßig für die verschiedenen Teile so angeboten wird, dann wirf mal nen Blick ins subsim Forum:
SUBSIM Radio Room Forums - www.subsim.com Submarine games, reviews, forums, books, naval news


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Januar 2016)

Aktuell hab ich keinen Titel am Laufen an welchem ich ausschließlich sitze.
*Pinball FX2* ist immer für ne längere Runde recht reizvoll, daneben hab ich wieder mal *Waveform* ausgegraben. Hab es noch nicht durch, ebenso schlummern noch nicht aufgedeckte Sammelkarten dazu vor sich hin.

Gänzlich neugestartet hab ich *Valiant Hearts*. Stimmige, comichafte Grafik, sehr tolle Tonkulisse, herzlich-tragische Geschichte der spielbaren Helden. Umfangreiche Geschichtslektüre zum WW1, die man etappenweise freispielt. Nette Idee, hat einen angenehmen Bildungscharakter.
Von den "kleineren" Ubisoft-Produktionen ist es aber das spielerisch Simpelste von allen die ich bisher gespielt hab. Sehr offensichtliche Interaktion mit gewissen Umwelt-Objekten, ansonsten dirigiert man seinen Kriegskumpanen einfach nur durch den vorgegebenen Pfad.

Nun ja, die Story und der deutsche Erzähler überdecken diese kritischen Punkte ganz gut. Schlecht ist es so gesehen also nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gänzlich neugestartet hab ich *Valiant Hearts*. Stimmige, comichafte Grafik, sehr tolle Tonkulisse, herzlich-tragische Geschichte der spielbaren Helden. Umfangreiche Geschichtslektüre zum WW1, die man etappenweise freispielt. Nette Idee, hat einen angenehmen Bildungscharakter.
> Von den "kleineren" Ubisoft-Produktionen ist es aber das spielerisch Simpelste von allen die ich bisher gespielt hab. Sehr offensichtliche Interaktion mit gewissen Umwelt-Objekten, ansonsten dirigiert man seinen Kriegskumpanen einfach nur durch den vorgegebenen Pfad.
> 
> Nun ja, die Story und der deutsche Erzähler überdecken diese kritischen Punkte ganz gut. Schlecht ist es so gesehen also nicht.



Ich kann dir nur Empfehlen für das Ende Taschentücher bereit zu legen.


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Bin vor der letzten Quest in Dragon Age: Inquisition. War Table ist leer und Side-Quests sind auch größtenteils abgehakt - bis auf Shards, Mosaikteile und diese Requisitions, insbesondere die in den Hinterlanden mit den non-existenten Ferelden Locks. Drauf gesch... nur ein paar Drachen sind noch offen, die würde ich schon gern umhauen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute, das Spiel endlich zu beenden.



Die zwei Story Dlcs und der Epilog Dlc auch schon fertig ?


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Januar 2016)

Mit dem M1 auf der Road America.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Homerous (18. Januar 2016)

Hab die *Garden Warfare 2 Beta *auf der PS4 angespielt.
Macht echt spaß. Und bevor hier wieder mehmehmehgeld kommt - es ist die 60 auf dem PC wert, und auch der Konsolenpreis lässt sich (mit nem Schlucken) hinnehmen.
Die Multiplayer-Matches sind chaotisch und ausgeglichen. Mit Skill und Taktik kann man auch mal bis zu fünf abschießen ohne Schaden zu nehmen.
Zudem konnte ich ohne PS+ Multiplayen, was fürs endgültige Spiel ein dicker Bonus wäre.


----------



## Chemenu (18. Januar 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mit dem M1 auf der Road America.



Project Cars, oder? 




Was Spiele angeht stecke ich echt grad in einem Loch. Konnte mich in letzter Zeit nur noch zu so "Spielen für Zwischendurch" durchringen. 
Primär Broforce (inzwischen beendet), Worms Reloaded und ab und an ein paar Runden in Assetto Corsa. 

Beenden müsste ich noch Deadpool auf PS4, das werde ich aber voraussichtlich nicht mehr schaffen. Nachdem der finale (Boss-) Kampf einfach nur übertrieben ausartet (man darf alle Bossgegner nochmals in einer Arena gleichzeitig bekämpfen  ) und ich noch weitere Dutzend Tode bis zum Erfolg einplanen müsste, hab ich darauf schlicht und ergreifend keine Lust. 

Sleeping Dogs wollte ich auch weiterspielen, da gefällt mir allerdings u.a. das lächerliche Fahrverhalten der Autos nicht. Die Steuerung finde ich generell zu kompliziert und hakelig... Würde mich gern weiter durch Hong Kong prügeln, aber so richtig mag der Funke nicht überspringen. Es kommt einfach nicht an GTA ran. 

Gestern hab ich mir "South Park - The Stick of Truth" gekauft. Evtl. fange ich das mal als nächstes an. 
Wobei ich schon seit Ewigkeiten mal Far Cry 3 spielen wollte. Das ist schon seit Monaten installiert, scheint aber auch so ein Zeitfresser zu sein.
Extrem reizen würde mich ansonsten auch "Ryse". Auf den Römer Bombast freue ich mich schon seit langem, das dürfte sich auch nicht so ewig hinziehen.

Oh Mann... ich seh mich schon wieder unentschlossen und lustlos vor meiner Steam Bibliothek sitzen.
Der "Pile of Shame" ist groß, aber nichts macht mich momentan so richtig an. Das ist wirklich ein armseliges First World Problem und daher gleich doppelt zum kotzen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Januar 2016)

In ein paar Minuten spiel ich dies hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> In ein paar Minuten spiel ich dies hier.



unbedingt nen Gruppe B nehmen für die Erste Fahrt, das nen Super einstiegsauto


----------



## golani79 (20. Januar 2016)

Die Opel Heckschleuder? 

Hab meine ersten Schritte mit dem Lancia Fulvia HF gemacht.
Mit dem kam ich auch mit Gamepad ganz gut zurecht (hab leider kein Lenkrad).

 An den Kadett muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen - die ersten Farhten waren ne Katastrophe ^^


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2016)

ich dachte an Renault R5 Turbo oder so


----------



## MichaelG (20. Januar 2016)

Audi S1 wäre das Ultimum. Obwohl R5 ist auch böööse.


----------



## golani79 (20. Januar 2016)

Hehe .. hab ganz klein angefangen - muss erst noch mehr Kohle verdienen, um mir solche Autos zu kaufen 

Hab mir jetzt mal Silent Hunter 3 geladen.
Irgendwie wieder Lust drauf bekommen, da mehrere in diversen Foren wohl wieder spielen ^^

@MichaelG
Spielst du mit Mods? Wenn ja, welche hast du drauf?

Bin am Überlegen, ob ich mich erst ohne Mods bissl einspielen und erst später GWX installieren soll.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Januar 2016)

Momentan ohne. Aber im 2. Durchlauf will ich was installieren. Schwanke aber zwischen den beiden Großen: LSH und GWX.

Denke mal ich bin vor 1945 fertig.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hehe .. hab ganz klein angefangen - muss erst noch mehr Kohle verdienen, um mir solche Autos zu kaufen



na, du kannst ja aber im Freien Modus alle Autos fahren


----------



## golani79 (20. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> na, du kannst ja aber im Freien Modus alle Autos fahren



doh! 
Den Modus hab ich dann bisher wohl total übersehen


----------



## Phurba (22. Januar 2016)

The Evil Within, derzeit Kapitel 6. Ich liebe es, aber leider bekomme ich das diagonale Tearing nicht weg, auch nicht mit VSync.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. Januar 2016)

Skyrim ( Legendary Edition ) und Crysis 3 ( Hunter Edition). 

In Skyrim habe ich mir über den Jahreswechsel etwa 30 Stunden "zusammengesuchtet". Ein tolles Spiel, trotz Patches aber mit kleineren technischen Mängeln. Mit der Grafik kann man auch in 2016 noch gut leben meiner Meinung nach.

Crysis 3 soeben erst angefangen, klar die Grafik ist sehr gut, aber spielerisch wird es wohl auf "Standard" hinauslaufen. Für Insider...den "Bogen" hat man wirklich schnell raus


----------



## golani79 (22. Januar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> The Evil Within, derzeit Kapitel 6. Ich liebe es, aber leider bekomme ich das diagonale Tearing nicht weg, auch nicht mit VSync.



Hast es mal über den Treiber versucht?


----------



## Phurba (22. Januar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hast es mal über den Treiber versucht?



Was meinst Du damit genau?


----------



## svd (22. Januar 2016)

Vlt. hilft dir ja, in den "Erweiterten Systemeinstellungen" das "Aero Peek" zu aktivieren, oder im fensterlosen Vollbildmodus zu spielen.


Ich würde ja gerne "Ori and the Blind Forest" weiterspielen. Aber, nachdem ich in der Kanalisation Scheiße weggeräumt habe, spülen
alls Waldbewohner zum Dank gleichzeitig runter. Ich noch mitten drin. Toll. 
Wasser/Lava/was-auch-immer-Pegel-Levels waren noch nie meine liebsten. Dazu noch diese quasi Zufallskomponente durch kotzende Pflanzen.

"Ori" ist so das Äquivalent zu "Hitgirl". Sieht ja ganz süß aus, aber es macht dich gnadenlos fertig.


----------



## Phurba (22. Januar 2016)

Aero Peek ist aktiviert, aber was ist fensterloser Vollbildmodus?


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2016)

Annas Quest von Daedelic durchgespielt nach ca. 7 Stunden
Englischer Ton - Deutsche Untertitel - Deutsches Menü

Nette Anspielungen auf Märchen der Gebrüder Grimm 
Beim Wintersale beim Humble Store für 3,99€ gekauft

Nettes Spiel aber man sollte es nicht mit Deponia und Edna&Harvey vergleichen
Es hat die typische depressive Daedelic Adventure Stimmung

Das Ende hätten sie ein bissel besser machen können das wirkte etwas unrund und ein paar Storylücken gab es noch.
Die Grafik ist gezeichnet für manche ist das altbacken ich kenne es halt als daedelic style
Die Story verliert leider ab Kapitel 5 etwas die Fahrt und die Wortwitze könnten besser sein. Es bietet aber immer noch genug witzige elemente





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QG_dZPttQH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## golani79 (22. Januar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Was meinst Du damit genau?



Man kann auch in den Treiberoptionen VSync aktivieren - vlt. im Spiel mal deaktivieren und im Treiber aktivieren.
Vlt. hilft das ja mit dem Tearing.


----------



## Dr-Semmelknoedel (23. Januar 2016)

PC: Brutal Doom, Dishonored, Hearthstone

PS4: God of War 3 Remastered, One Piece Pirate Warriors 3

3DS: Professor Layton und die Verlorende Zukunft


----------



## Phurba (23. Januar 2016)

Danke, habe jetzt alles ausprobiert, Tearing bleibt, Läbbe geht weiter.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. Januar 2016)

*Consortium* - Aktuell für 2,99 erhältlich, vor ein paar Tagen gab es das anlässlich der Kickstarter-Kampagne zur Finanzierung des Sequels gratis. In meinen Augen durchaus die drei Euro wert. 

Kurz: Ein von der Story angetriebenes Sci-Fi-Rollenspiel, das durch die Handlung und Dialoge getragen wird. Keine Charakterentwicklung, Individualisierung und Co. Alles spielt sich an Bord eines futuristischen Flugzeugs ab, an Bord dessen sich mehr als ein Dutzend Leute befinden, darunter auch ein Verräter und Mörder, der nicht leicht zu enttarnen ist - wenn überhaupt. Grafik ist zweckmäßig, Kampfsystem höchstens auf dem Niveau des ersten Mass Effect und der Umfang übersichtlich (4-8 Stunden?) - dafür ist es eines der wenigen Spiele, deren Charaktere durchaus glaubwürdig und menschlich wirken. Die Entscheidungen scheinen Tragweite zu haben, allerdings habe ich das bislang nicht selbst großartig überprüft.

Mich hat es positiv überrascht und nach ein paar Minuten, als ich den Schock der Barbie-Optik überwunden hatte, hat es mich durchaus gepackt. Die Handlung entfaltet sich erfreulich rasant. Ich fand es sogar so überraschend gut, dass ich Consortium: The Tower (das technisch und spielerisch eine weitaus bessere Figur macht), auf Kickstarter unterstützt habe - das erste Spiel überhaupt. Das Projekt hat die Beiträge allerdings auch nötig und ist kein Selbstläufer. Ich hoffe, es gelingt. Und mein mein, es wird als Mischung aus Deus Ex und Die Hard beschrieben - mehr muss man nicht sagen.


----------



## Soldrakon (23. Januar 2016)

Das gute alte Minecraft hält mich immer noch beider Stange. Ich muss aber sagen das ich in letzter zeit keine guten Spiele finden konnte.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Januar 2016)

Unterwegs mit Blade in Marvel Heroes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2016)

Ich spiele gerade Devil May Cry 

DmC: Devil May Cry on Steam

bis jetzt cooles Hack & Slay mit der passenden Musik


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Januar 2016)

Bin gerade mit *Wolfenstein - The New Order* fertig geworden. Man, ist das zum Schluss anstrengend gewesen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad in den letzten Missionen nochmal so nach oben klettert. Aber ich bin durch, es hat Spaß gemacht. Die Level waren zwar ein bisschen zu linear, die Engine hat ihre Macken, insgesamt kein Meisterwerk, aber unter'm Strich war es doch ein toller Shooter.


----------



## svd (24. Januar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Aero Peek ist aktiviert, aber was ist fensterloser Vollbildmodus?



Äh, ich habe das wohl irgendwie komisch übersetzt... "Borderless Fullscreen Windowed", wie heißt das denn bei uns? "Rahmenloser Vollbild Fenstermodus"? 
Du spielst das Spiel nicht im herkömmlichen Vollbildmodus, sondern in einem Fenster, das quasi so groß gemacht wird, bis du den Rahmen nicht mehr siehst.


----------



## Phurba (26. Januar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Äh, ich habe das wohl irgendwie komisch übersetzt... "Borderless Fullscreen Windowed", wie heißt das denn bei uns? "Rahmenloser Vollbild Fenstermodus"?
> Du spielst das Spiel nicht im herkömmlichen Vollbildmodus, sondern in einem Fenster, das quasi so groß gemacht wird, bis du den Rahmen nicht mehr siehst.



OK, da gibt es sogar ein Wiki dazu. Werde ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal durcharbeiten.

Parallel spiele ich jetzt noch das Spiel, dem mein neuer Avatar entspringt. Wer's rät bekommt einen Keks.


----------



## Homerous (26. Januar 2016)

Och mann, ich komm nicht drauf. Kein Keks für mich...
Ich spiel immer noch *Fallout 4 *und beiße mich jetzt, zusammen mit wahlweise Handsome Blechkiste, Der Siedlungstyp, Windows Vista und/oder Walking Dead, durch die Minutemen-Quests. Wer errät, welche Begleiter ich meine, kriegt...zwei Kekse!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> OK, da gibt es sogar ein Wiki dazu. Werde ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal durcharbeiten.
> 
> Parallel spiele ich jetzt noch das Spiel, dem mein neuer Avatar entspringt. Wer's rät bekommt einen Keks.


*mampf*

Victor Vran.

Kannst aber den Keks behalten, bin bereits satt. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2016)

*lara croft go*

sehr gutes mobile game - eigentlich.
was mir nämlich überhaupt nicht gefällt, ist, dass man sich in ausweglose situationen manövrieren kann, ohne darauf aufmerksam gemacht zu werden.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Februar 2016)

Batman Arkham Knight

Bin auf Grund der vielen negativen Berichte mit sehr niedrigen Erwartungen an das Ding rangegangen. Eigentlich bin ich großer Batman Fan und liebe die Arkham Reihe, selbst den schwächeren Origins Teil. 
Nun, was soll ich sagen? AK hat mich positiv überrascht. Die Geschichte ist sehr spannend erzählt, die Nebenaufgaben gut in den Fluss des Spiels integriert. Das Batmobil macht Laune, auch die Panzer Kämpfe sind ne lustige Abwechslung. Etwas schade ist, dass die wirklich tollen nahkämpfe, wenigstens in den ersten 5 stunden, seltener vorkommen. 

Technisch habe ich bisher keine Probleme, bis auf gelegentliche frame drops, für die ich aber eher meine etwas schwachbrüstige gtx770 verantwortlich mache. Man merkt, dass das Spiel schlecht optimiert ist, aber es läuft meist rund und gut.


----------



## joMil (1. Februar 2016)

uh wenn ich mal frei habe, dann läuft bei mir  also Split Second / GTA 5 / CS GO


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Februar 2016)

Da ich gestern Abend wieder über den Soundtrack auf meinem Handy gestolpert bin und ohnehin gerade auf Season 2 warte (die Collector's Edition müsste in den nächsten Wochen erscheinen), spiele ich jetzt nochmal alle vier Episoden von *The Last Door Season 1* durch. Die klassische Musik, die melancholische Atmosphäre, die Grafik ... einfach nur schön, trotz (oder gerade wegen?) der niedrigen Auflösung von (ich hab nicht nachgezählt) geschätzten 120 x 100 Pixeln. Ähnlich, wie beim Lesen eines Buches, entstehen hier die Details vor allem im Kopf, wobei die niedrig aufgelösten Bilder aufgrund ihrer Formen und Farben auch optisch für reichlich Atmosphäre sorgen. Man sieht einfach mehr, als die Pixel zeigen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Februar 2016)

Was soll ich sagen... Mal wieder *This War of Mine*. 

Nähere mich so langsam der 50-Stunden-Gesamtspielzeit-Grenze. Damit ist es (schon jetzt bei 44 Stunden) das am längsten durchgezockte Spiel innerhalb meiner Steam-Bibliothek.


----------



## Taiwez (2. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen... Mal wieder *This War of Mine*.
> 
> Nähere mich so langsam der 50-Stunden-Gesamtspielzeit-Grenze. Damit ist es (schon jetzt bei 44 Stunden) das am längsten durchgezockte Spiel innerhalb meiner Steam-Bibliothek.



Suchtilandboy!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Februar 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Suchtilandboy!


Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage. ^^

Nur noch diesen einen Krieg, dann setze ich *Valiant Hearts* fort. Versprochen.


----------



## Enisra (2. Februar 2016)

Ich hab auch mal wieder Sims 2 angefangen, die Grafik ist zwar inzwischem mehr als doof, aber so als Architektursimulator ist es immer noch nen guter Lückenfüller bis zum ATS


----------



## Taiwez (2. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich mal Sims spiele, dann meistens Sims 3, auch wenn dieses mittlerweile bei mir aus allen Nähten platzt und die Ladezeit einer Stadt, in der ich mehrere Charaktere habe, utopisch ist. Sims 2 habe ich sogar nur in der Urfassung zuhause irgendwo herumliegen, so viel schlechter fand ich das aber nicht, hatte einfach weniger Umfang, spielt sich dafür aber auch flüssiger.


----------



## Enisra (2. Februar 2016)

Als Sims 3 kam hatte ich halt keine Lust mehr auf Sims, vorallem weil es Probleme mit der Installation gab, aber seit es bei Origin die Ultimate Fassung gab
Und ansich würde ich ja auch gerne Sims 4 zocken, aber 120€ außerhalb von nem Sale?
Nee, da buhlen zuviele andere Spiele um aufmerksamkeit, wie ein ATS für nen Zwanni


----------



## Taiwez (2. Februar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Als Sims 3 kam hatte ich halt keine Lust mehr auf Sims, vorallem weil es Probleme mit der Installation gab, aber seit es bei Origin die Ultimate Fassung gab
> Und ansich würde ich ja auch gerne Sims 4 zocken, aber 120€ außerhalb von nem Sale?
> Nee, da buhlen zuviele andere Spiele um aufmerksamkeit, wie ein ATS für nen Zwanni



Sorry für die Noobfrage, aber was war noch mal ATS? *schäm* 

Kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, mir hat mein Bruder damals die Komplettversion des Spiels geschenkt, weil die bei Steam auf 60€ heruntergesetzt gewesen ist, zum Geburtstag war das. Und da hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt noch 2 Erweiterungen gefehlt, Into The Future und Wilde Campusjahre, die ja jeweils alleine schon 40€ gekostet haben, das war mir dann eindeutig zu teuer.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Februar 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Sorry für die Noobfrage, aber was war noch mal ATS? *schäm*



Ich nehme mal an er meint den American Truck Simulator.
Eni schippert doch so gerne Tampons durchs Death Valley.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Februar 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an er meint den American Truck Simulator.
> Eni schippert doch so gerne Tampons durchs Death Valley.



Ich habe jetzt kurz überlegt, auf was genau Du da jetzt anspielen möchtest, bin dann aber doch sehr schnell zu der Einsicht gelangt, dass ich das lieber gar nicht so genau wissen möchte...


----------



## Enisra (2. Februar 2016)

Immer noch der American Truck Simulator welcher in 27h raus kommt :>

Nja, das Ding bei den Sims Spielen ist halt, dass die Primäre Zielgruppe halt Leute sind, die nur ein bis zwei Spiele kaufen und es ist halt so nen Unterschied ob man 120€ auf 3 oder lieber 150€ auf 6 Titel aufteilt und das wissen die genau und daher können die Leider auch Preise aufrufen


----------



## Bonkic (2. Februar 2016)

bin bei *gta 5* inzwischen bei um die 40 prozent.
grundsätzlich finde ich das spiel (insbesondere die offene welt) ziemlich grandios.
aber immer öfter stelle ich mir inzwischen die frage: wo ist eigentlich die story?
vielleicht hab ich was verpasst, aber eigentlich hab ich beinahe durchgängig das gefühl, völlig zusammenhanglos aneinandergereihte missionen durchzuspielen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (2. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin bei *gta 5* inzwischen bei um die 40 prozent.
> grundsätzlich finde ich das spiel (insbesondere die offene welt) ziemlich grandios.
> aber immer öfter stelle ich mir inzwischen die frage: wo ist eigentlich die story?
> vielleicht hab ich was verpasst, aber eigentlich hab ich beinahe durchgängig das gefühl, völlig zusammenhanglos aneinandergereihte missionen durchzuspielen.


Das ist genau das Ding - es gibt keine ...
Das Schicksal von Trevor und Franklin ging mir total am Arsch vorbei, zu langweilig, zu wenig Drama vorhanden...
Einzig und allein Michael war zumindest etwas interessant, aber zwischen seiner Geschichte und dem packenden Drama aus GTA 4 liegen Welten !
Daher verstehe ich auch überhaupt nicht, warum Teil 5 95% erhalten hat - die Story ist unfassbar schwach, der Multiplayer eine einzige Cheater-Ansammlung und nur auf Farmen aus, Hölle noch eins, was macht dieses Spiel angeblich so toll ?


----------



## Taiwez (2. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin bei *gta 5* inzwischen bei um die 40 prozent.
> grundsätzlich finde ich das spiel (insbesondere die offene welt) ziemlich grandios.
> aber immer öfter stelle ich mir inzwischen die frage: wo ist eigentlich die story?
> vielleicht hab ich was verpasst, aber eigentlich hab ich beinahe durchgängig das gefühl, völlig zusammenhanglos aneinandergereihte missionen durchzuspielen.



Das wird auch nicht unbedingt besser, allein schon die Tatsache, das man 3 unterschiedliche Charaktere spielen kann, reisst meiner Meinung nach das Spielgefühl auseinander, weil man vielen Handlungssträngen folgt und dementsprechend unübersichtlich das Ganze grade im späteren Spielverlauf wird.

Bei mir war ein zusätzliches Manko, das ich mit den Figuren nicht wirklich viel anfangen konnte, nur Franklin war mir ansatzweise sympathisch, aber das ist reine Geschmackssache. Ich selbst habe die meiste Zeit auch nur im Multiplayer verbracht, obwohl ja viele den SP sehr gelobt haben. Ich bin bei knapp 50%, also auch nicht viel weiter als du, aber wirklich motiviert bin ich nicht, den weiterzuspielen..


----------



## Bonkic (2. Februar 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Das wird auch nicht unbedingt besser, allein schon die Tatsache, das man 3 unterschiedliche Charaktere spielen kann, reisst meiner Meinung nach das Spielgefühl auseinander, weil man vielen Handlungssträngen folgt und dementsprechend unübersichtlich das Ganze grade im späteren Spielverlauf wird.
> 
> Bei mir war ein zusätzliches Manko, das ich mit den Figuren nicht wirklich viel anfangen konnte, nur Franklin war mir ansatzweise sympathisch, aber das ist reine Geschmackssache. Ich selbst habe die meiste Zeit auch nur im Multiplayer verbracht, obwohl ja viele den SP sehr gelobt haben. Ich bin bei knapp 50%, also auch nicht viel weiter als du, aber wirklich motiviert bin ich nicht, den weiterzuspielen..



same here. 
die idee mit den 3 charakteren gefällt mir immer noch nicht so wirklich und ist vermutlich tatsächlich teil des (story-) problems.
wirklich sympathisch ist mir ebenfalls nur franklin (michael geht auch noch). und das spielt nun einmal in einem spiel eine rolle (für mich).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Februar 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Das wird auch nicht unbedingt besser, allein schon die Tatsache, das man 3 unterschiedliche Charaktere spielen kann, reisst meiner Meinung nach das Spielgefühl auseinander, weil man vielen Handlungssträngen folgt und dementsprechend unübersichtlich das Ganze grade im späteren Spielverlauf wird.
> 
> Bei mir war ein zusätzliches Manko, das ich mit den Figuren nicht wirklich viel anfangen konnte, nur Franklin war mir ansatzweise sympathisch, aber das ist reine Geschmackssache. Ich selbst habe die meiste Zeit auch nur im Multiplayer verbracht, obwohl ja viele den SP sehr gelobt haben. Ich bin bei knapp 50%, also auch nicht viel weiter als du, aber wirklich motiviert bin ich nicht, den weiterzuspielen..


Klingt ja nach einer Rockstar-Version von "Assassins Creed - Black Flag"... ^^


----------



## Rabowke (2. Februar 2016)

Gerade die Story kann ich bei GTA 5 nicht nachvollziehen ... ich bin jemand der keine Nebenmissionen macht, sondern sich aus Zeitgründen immer nur mit der Hauptstory beschäftigt.

Hier bietet GTA sehr wohl eine, mehr oder minder, interessante Geschichte und probiert diese, auch wieder mehr oder weniger, geschickt mit den drei Charakteren zu verknüpfen.

Das einzige, was mich immer genervt hat, dass man gewisse Missionen mit den jeweiligen Charakteren gespielt haben muss, um eben die Geschichte voranzutreiben.

Übrigens fand ich die drei Charaktere interessant, trotz des mMn unpassenden Ausfall von Trevor am Anfang der Geschichte, ich sag nur Stiefel und Rocker.


----------



## Rising-Evil (2. Februar 2016)

nervig war für mich vor allem die Entscheidungsfreiheit - 
es gab (fast) keine - z.B. bei den Raubüberfällen ist es komplett wurscht, ob man in der Planung sich für leise oder laut entscheidet, es artet * immer * in einer Ballerei aus !
Ich meine, warum dem Spieler eine Pseudo-Wahl geben, wenn's doch keinen Unterschied macht ?
Und während ich im Vorgänger beim Ende richtig schlucken musste, war's mir bei Teil 5 egal - es war einfach überhastet, nicht episch , nicht dramatisch, es war einfach 08/15 -
Rockstar, das könnt ihr deutlich besser !


----------



## Rabowke (2. Februar 2016)

Was das Ende betrifft ...



Spoiler



... warum schlucken? Bei mir haben alle drei überlebt.


----------



## Taiwez (2. Februar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gerade die Story kann ich bei GTA 5 nicht nachvollziehen ... ich bin jemand der keine Nebenmissionen macht, sondern sich aus Zeitgründen immer nur mit der Hauptstory beschäftigt.
> 
> Hier bietet GTA sehr wohl eine, mehr oder minder, interessante Geschichte und probiert diese, auch wieder mehr oder weniger, geschickt mit den drei Charakteren zu verknüpfen.
> 
> ...



Mit der Aktion war er bei mir direkt unten durch; das war der Rocker aus der Erweiterung von GTA 4, ich mochte die Geschichte um den Rocker-Club! 

Wobei die Story-Missionen mit Trevor mir wiederum am meisten Spaß gemacht haben, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Da waren schon einige lustige Stellen dabei. Ich weiss nicht, GTA 4 fand ich wesentlich besser in dem Aspekt, auch wenn ich Nico nicht unbedingt gemocht habe, so fand ich den zumindest noch glaubhaft und nachvollziehbar. Michael war mir zu klischeehaft, die Familie ist mir nur auf den Sack gegangen (was ja wohl auch beabsichtigt gewesen ist, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.. ), Franklin als gutherzig-naiver Kleingangster ging noch und zu Trevor selbst, naja, kann man glaube ich gar keine Beziehung haben..  Der war einfach nur eine tickende Zeitbombe..


----------



## Rising-Evil (2. Februar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was das Ende betrifft ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sagte ja auch:
"Was * den Vorgänger * (d.h. Gta 4) betrifft, musste ich schlucken"
In Teil 5 hab ich dieselbe Entscheidung wie du getroffen, aber genau das ist der springende Punkt:


Spoiler



Warum sollte ich Trevor oder gar Michael töten ? Das hat story-technisch überhaupt keinen Sinn ergeben, zu eng war die Zusammenarbeit und der Zusammenhalt.
Nicht wie in GTA 4, wo man auf den Antagonisten einen riesigen Hass entwickelt...


Bei GTA 4 war das Finale so viel dramatischer, imho die beste Geschichte in der GTA-Historie


----------



## Taiwez (2. Februar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was das Ende betrifft ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich glaube, ihm ging es dabei auch nicht um GTA 5, sondern um 4. Je nachdem, wie man sich da ja entscheidet, stirbt ja entweder Roman oder Nicos Freundin, da war das Ende so oder so einen eher bitteren Beigeschmack, da ich die Enden von GTA 5 ebenfalls kenne, kann ich da auch behaupten, das ich dieses Gefühl hier NICHT hatte.


----------



## Enisra (3. Februar 2016)

nach ein paar Stunden hinter dem Lenkrad  vom ATS und den Lesen von "Kritiken" muss ich sagen: Wer den ETS2 mochte, besonders die Addons, wird auch mit dem zu frieden sein und sollte nicht auf den Blödsinn hören den einige (auch im Vorfeld) ablassen:

Ja, man hat bis jetzt nur 2 Staaten aber es kommt noch Arizona dazu und man kommt nicht an die Größe von ETS2 ran, allerdings und da kommt nun der Grund warum ich die "Kritiken" in Anführungszeichen setze: Man vergisst wieder mal wie das ganze im Vergleich aussieht und da ist die Welt einfach hübsch und Detailreich gestaltet, wohin gehend man beim ETS2 ohne Addons kaum unterschiede merk stellenweise.
Was ein Wermutstropfen ist: es gibt aus Lizenzgründen erst 2 Trucks, Später noch Volvos und wenn man sich das Teasing vom Blog anschaut auch noch ein paar weitere, ist halt jetzt Blöde, aber ich denke mal Mods werdem die Lücken füllen bis die Erweiterungen kommen und das kamen ja schon beim ETS2 so einige Trucks neu dazu, im Zweifelsfall sollte man halt warten oder die Taktik fahren: mit nen Bisschen weniger Auswahl starten und es dann nen weilchen liegen lassen

Was bisher aber nicht erzählt wurde und Positiv ist: Das Spiel wurde Schwerer!
Man bekommt etwas weniger Geld, aber die Strafen wurden hochgesetzt und vorallem gibt es keine festen Blitzer mehr, die Cops blitzen

Besonders lächerlich sind halt die Typen die was davon faseln es sei zu Teuer ...
Es kostet nen Zwanni und wenn man sich mal anschaut was andere Titel kosten und die an Spielzeit mitbringen, dabei noch eine schlechtere Geschichte erzählen, dann kann man das nicht ernst nehmen
Selbst wenn man das jetzt bedeutend weniger als den ETS2 spielt hat man immer noch nen sehr gutes Kosten/Nutzen verhältnis von unter nem Euro Spaß Pro Stunde. 

von mir bekommt das Spiel nen Daumen hoch


----------



## Tuetenclown (3. Februar 2016)

Habe gestern endlich die Zeit gefunden, Witcher 2 auf der 360 anzufangen. Bis jetzt gefällt es mir sehr gut; da hab ich ja noch einiges vor mir bevor dann irgendwann eine Next-Gen mit dem aktuellen Titel kommt ^^ Aber eine Frage habe ich mal... Wofür ist denn eigentlich die 2te DVD? o.O Ich meine, dass das Spiel so groß ist, dass man 2 DVD's braucht, leuchtet mir ein. Aber wann kommt das zum tragen? Kommt irgendwann eine Meldung à la "Jetzt bitte die zweite DVD einlegen" oder wie?


----------



## McDrake (3. Februar 2016)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> Habe gestern endlich die Zeit gefunden, Witcher 2 auf der 360 anzufangen. Bis jetzt gefällt es mir sehr gut; da hab ich ja noch einiges vor mir bevor dann irgendwann eine Next-Gen mit dem aktuellen Titel kommt ^^ Aber eine Frage habe ich mal... Wofür ist denn eigentlich die 2te DVD? o.O Ich meine, dass das Spiel so groß ist, dass man 2 DVD's braucht, leuchtet mir ein. Aber wann kommt das zum tragen? Kommt irgendwann eine Meldung à la "Jetzt bitte die zweite DVD einlegen" oder wie?



War das nicht auch bei GTA V so... oder Masseffect?
Keine Ahnung, aber ich hab das was in Erinnerung.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2016)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> Habe gestern endlich die Zeit gefunden, Witcher 2 auf der 360 anzufangen. Bis jetzt gefällt es mir sehr gut; da hab ich ja noch einiges vor mir bevor dann irgendwann eine Next-Gen mit dem aktuellen Titel kommt ^^ Aber eine Frage habe ich mal... Wofür ist denn eigentlich die 2te DVD? o.O Ich meine, dass das Spiel so groß ist, dass man 2 DVD's braucht, leuchtet mir ein. Aber wann kommt das zum tragen? Kommt irgendwann eine Meldung à la "Jetzt bitte die zweite DVD einlegen" oder wie?


... warum hast du das Spiel nicht auf Festplatte installiert? 

Früher oder später wird, sofern du das Spiel wirklich nicht auf die Festplatte verfrachtet hast, diese Meldung erscheinen ...


----------



## Taiwez (3. Februar 2016)

Ich spiele im Moment wieder Sunless Sea. Habe das vor einiger Zeit schon einmal ausprobiert und wurde von dem Umfang ein wenig erschlagen. Man muss dazu sagen, das das Spiel überhaupt nicht einsteigerfreundlich ist und sehr von dem eigenen Antrieb des Spielers lebt; genaue Ziele gibt es in dem Spiel nähmlich nicht, man wählt am Anfang eine Herkunft und einen Wunsch aus, das wars. Der Rest entwickelt sich langsam während des Spielens, was aber auch nicht sehr offensichtlich passiert. Man muss hier vor allem Geduld und vor allem Englischkenntnisse mitbringen, da das Spiel leider keine Übersetzung bietet. Das dazu noch Slang benutzt wird, macht das Ganze nicht grade einfacher, jedoch sollte man, wenn man sich darauf einlässt, ganz gut unterhalten werden.

Das Kampfsystem ist nicht sonderlich komplex, aber fordernd. So sind kleine Schiffe zwar weniger robust, aber wesentlich wendiger, sodass man größere Schiffe mit ein bisschen Übung umfahren und so den Hauptkanonen entgehen kann. Gegen Seemonster sind ebenfalls unterschiedliche Taktiken gefragt, sodass die Kämpfe stets knifflig, aber nie unfair sind. Man kann ganz gut abschätzen, welchen Gegnern man aus dem Weg gehen sollte... 

Hauptsächlich lebt das Spiel von den vielen kleinen Geschichten, die in den verschiedenen Häfen erzählt werden, sowie vom Handel zwischen den einzelnen Stationen. Die Karte ist nämlich komplett frei befahrbar und hat keinerlei Begrenzungen; Es gibt keinen festen Weg, wie man an Geld kommt, aber man hat hier extrem viele Freiheiten, um sein Ziel zu erreichen. Und darin liegt auch die Crux begraben: Das Spiel verzeiht nicht. Ich habe schon recht viele Spielstände gegen die Wand gefahren, sei es durch wahnsinnig werden der Crew, zu wenig Kraftstoff oder keine Vorräte mehr zu haben oder von übermächtigen Gegnern zerstört zu werden. Es wird zu wenig erklärt, was sicherlich einerseits auch reizend wirken kann, aber mich in den ersten Spielstunden nur frustriert hat, weil man selbst nicht genau weiss, woher man bestimmte Dinge bekommt, da diese einfach als gegeben gekennzeichnet sind. Da muss man sich reinfuchsen, ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache.

Alles in allem bleibt zu sagen, das dies bis jetzt mein herausforderndstes Roguelike Game ist. Ich habe es schon mehrere Male abgebrochen, aber so langsam springt der Funke dann doch über. Leute mit einem geringen Geduldsfaden sollten aber die Hände von dem Spiel lassen. Ich denke, die wahre Stärke des Spiels entfaltet sich erst mit der Zeit, wenn man sich einige Grundmechaniken angeeignet hat. 

Abschließend wäre noch zu sagen, das der Soundtrack top und das Spiel generell sehr stimmig an Atmosphäre ist. Ist mit viel Liebe zum Detail gearbeitet worden, hat mir sehr gefallen. 

Würde es nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlen, aber wenns mal im Sale sein sollte, so könnte man dem Spiel schon mal ne Chance geben. Wenn man frustresistent ist!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Februar 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Würde es nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlen, aber wenns mal im Sale sein sollte, so könnte man dem Spiel schon mal ne Chance geben. Wenn man frustresistent ist!


Bin ich. Darum merke ich es mir mal vor.


----------



## Tuetenclown (3. Februar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... warum hast du das Spiel nicht auf Festplatte installiert?
> 
> Früher oder später wird, sofern du das Spiel wirklich nicht auf die Festplatte verfrachtet hast, diese Meldung erscheinen ...



habe ich gestern noch gemacht, aber da auch nur die erste DVD benötigt o.O ich lass mich überraschen ^^


edit: hab nochmal recherchiert. Bei installiertem Spiel kommt wohl auch irgendwann einfach der Cut; dann werde ich zu gegebener Zeit wohl Disc 2 auch noch installieren und gut. Den Ladezeiten hat es wie zu erwarten jedenfalls gut getan, dass die Dateien auf Platte sind ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Februar 2016)

Erneut einen virtuellen Krieg in* This War of Mine *überlebt, und so gut wie beim jüngsten war ich noch nie. Mein Kühlschrank war voll, mein Erste-Hilfe-Schrank auch, ich hatte alles an Gerätschaften, Werkzeuge, Waffen etc. gebaut... Mittlerweile beherrsche ich das Spiel perfekt. 

Hab zwar keine Ahnung der wievielte Krieg es nun war - hab einfach aufgehört zu zählen  -, aber aktuell habe ich 4 von 12 Szenarien durch. Nur bei den selbstgenerierten "Übungs-Durchgängen" bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es 2 oder gar 3 waren. ^^


----------



## McDrake (3. Februar 2016)

Bin mit Lara unterwegs.
Dank dem günstigen MS-Code, hab ich nicht so lange warten müssen.. und leider ist Vladimir noch nicht zu mir gekommen.... Öl ist langsam weg :/
Erstaunlich, wie gut das Spiel mit meiner betagten Ausrüstung (i7-2600 @ 3.4Ghz, GTX760) läuft.
Texturqualität natürlich nur auf Mittel. Sonst sind die Grafikeinstellungen ein Mittelding zwischen sehr hoch und hoch
Das Game sieht sehr chic aus und bis jetzt wirklich erstaunlich wenig Kämpfe. Bin natürlich schon wieder dem Sammelwahn verfallen und Knicke jeden Strauch und lese jede Inschrift.
Gefällt mir bis jetzt gut!


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2016)

Vlad kommt auch nicht mehr, ich hab ihm gezeigt wo der Berliner den Bären hat ... 

Aber was anderes, du hast TR auch über den MS Store erworben? Wie lange dauert das Starten bei dir?


----------



## Bonkic (3. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin mit Lara unterwegs.
> Dank dem günstigen MS-Code, hab ich nicht so lange warten müssen.. und leider ist Vladimir noch nicht zu mir gekommen.... Öl ist langsam weg :/
> Erstaunlich, wie gut das Spiel mit meiner betagten Ausrüstung (i7-2600 @ 3.4Ghz, GTX760) läuft.
> Texturqualität natürlich nur auf Mittel. Sonst sind die Grafikeinstellungen ein Mittelding zwischen sehr hoch und hoch
> ...



gut zu wissen.
hab ne karte mit dem gleichen chip.


----------



## McDrake (3. Februar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vlad kommt auch nicht mehr, ich hab ihm gezeigt wo der Berliner den Bären hat ...



Egoist!



> Aber was anderes, du hast TR auch über den MS Store erworben? Wie lange dauert das Starten bei dir?



Grad mal getestet:
Bis zum Startbildschirm ca 16 Sekunden.
Spielstand laden ca 30 Sekunden.

Was mich ein wenig stört ist, dass ich nicht weiss, wie ich das Spiel mit STEAM verknüpfen kann kann.
Damit ich die Screenshot-Funktion darüber laufen lassen könnte :/


----------



## Bonkic (3. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig stört ist, dass ich nicht weiss, wie ich das Spiel mit STEAM verknüpfen kann kann.
> Damit ich die Screenshot-Funktion darüber laufen lassen könnte :/



muss doch 'ne .exe geben?


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> muss doch 'ne .exe geben?


Nope ... die Verknüpfung, die in der Starleiste ist, verweist auf keine .exe Datei und hat ein sehr komisches Format.

Ich hab mir die Verknüpfung auf den Desktop ziehen wollen ... leeres Icon. In der Startleiste ist noch in Icon vorhanden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig stört ist, dass ich nicht weiss, wie ich das Spiel mit STEAM verknüpfen kann kann.
> Damit ich die Screenshot-Funktion darüber laufen lassen könnte :/



Das geht auch über die Steam-ID eines Spiels. Damit kannst du einen entsprechenden Ordner im Steam-Verzeichnis erstellen und das Programm erkennt die Screenshots. Ich schau nachher mal bei mir nach.

391220 hat Rise of the Tomb Raider. Der Ordner muss unter userdata-69520719-760-Remote erstellt werden. So sollte das mit den Screenshots klappen. Hat bei mir mit Witcher 3 auch funktioniert.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Februar 2016)

wow, auf die idee wär ich im leben nicht gekommen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Februar 2016)

Ich auch erst, nachdem ich schöne Hexer-Screenshots teilen wollte und das über Steam nicht ging, weil ich es bei GoG registriert hatte. [emoji6]
Ich hoffe nur, das verstößt nicht gegen irgendwelche Steam-Regeln.


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2016)

Für Spiele mit exe für die leute die es noch nicht wissen

Steam Client öffnen

Links unten auf "Spiel hinzufügen" klicken.

"Steam-Fremdes Spiel hinzufügen"

Es geht ein Fenster auf.  Sollte hier nicht euer Spiel drinne sein dann klickt auf "durchsuchen" und geht in den Ordner wo die Exe von euren Spiel ist.
Dann die exe auswählen und auf "öffnen" klicken - es müsstet jetzt euer spiel in der liste sein schaut ob links ein Haken im Kasten ist.
Wenn ja auf "Ausgewählte Programme hinzufügen" klicken und nun steht das Spiel als Fremdes Spiel in Steam und ihr könnt dort das Overlay von Steam nutzen


----------



## JumperSpec (3. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
ich spiele zurzeit Darksiders 2, den Nachfolger von Darksiders. Ein zwar nicht mehr ganz so neues Spiel, jedoch hat es eine sehr interessante Story und ein umwerfendes Leveldesign. Es gibt auch verschiedene Add-Ons, diese werde ich, nachdem ich die Hauptstory durch habe, spielen.

MfG,
Jumper


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Für Spiele mit exe für die leute die es noch nicht wissen
> 
> Steam Client öffnen
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich noch einfacher. [emoji6]


----------



## McDrake (3. Februar 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das geht auch über die Steam-ID eines Spiels. Damit kannst du einen entsprechenden Ordner im Steam-Verzeichnis erstellen und das Programm erkennt die Screenshots. Ich schau nachher mal bei mir nach.
> 
> 391220 hat Rise of the Tomb Raider. Der Ordner muss unter userdata-69520719-760-Remote erstellt werden. So sollte das mit den Screenshots klappen. Hat bei mir mit Witcher 3 auch funktioniert.



Die erste Zahl nach userdata ist wohl die persönliche ID.
Bei mir ist das natürlich eine andere. 
Hab jetzt aber unter 760 -> remote einen Ordner mit 391220 erstellt, bringt aber nix.

Soll da neben Tomb Raider einfach im Hintergrund noch STEAM laufen und mit F12 sollte ein Screenshot erstellt werden?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Februar 2016)

Ich habe sie mit Fraps gemacht und dann rüber kopiert.


----------



## McDrake (3. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Für Spiele mit exe für die leute die es noch nicht wissen
> 
> Steam Client öffnen
> 
> ...



Ja also soweit solltest Du uns (Rab und mir) schon genug Kompetenz zutrauen, dass wir das versucht hätten 
So spiele ich zum Beispiel Dragon Age
Das Problem ist, dass Tomb Raider keine exe hat.


----------



## svd (3. Februar 2016)

Bei TR:Underworld habe ich die, mit dem MSI-Afterburner geknipsten, Screenshots zweimal kopieren müssen.

Im neuen Ordner mit der "Spielenummer" (in deinem Falle "391220") habe ich einen Ordner namens "screenshots" und in diesem "screenshots" Ordner noch einen 
Ordner "thumbnails" erstellen und die Bilder dort jeweils hineinkopieren müssen, damit der Screenshot-Manager das ordentlich erkannt hat.

Also "391220\screenshots" und "391220\screenshots\thumbnails" und da jeweils die Bildsche nei.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2016)

Ich hab grad meine Festplatten durchsuchen lassen ... nichts.

Spiel gestartet, was bei mir wieder 3 Minuten (!), gedauert hat, i7 2600K auf 3.4GHz und einer 512GB Samsung 850 Pro, und im Task-Manager nach der .exe geschaut: Datenpfad kann ich nicht öffnen, mir fehlen die Rechte hierfür. 

WTF?!

Es gibt scheinbar einen Bereich, dank Kauf im Store, wo ich selbst als Admin nicht zugreifen kann?! Nicht lustig.


----------



## svd (3. Februar 2016)

Auch in den Optionen soll sich die Windows-Store-Version von der Steam-Version unterscheiden. 
Komisch, müssten mer mal vergleichen. Vlt. soll irgendwie verhindert werden, dass sich das PC-Spiel zu sehr vom ONE-Pendant unterscheidet...


----------



## golani79 (3. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass Tomb Raider keine exe hat.



Die wird halt auf nem ukrainischen Server liegen - teilen sich ein paar Leute.
Oder wieso glaubt ihr, hats da nur 8€ gekostet?


----------



## McDrake (3. Februar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die wird halt auf nem ukrainischen Server liegen - teilen sich ein paar Leute.
> Oder wieso glaubt ihr, hats da nur 8€ gekostet?



Hehe
Guter Einwand.
Nur:
Wäre dies nicht bei allen MS-Shops so?
Also bei jedem Spiel, das man über irgend einen MS-Shop bezieht?

Ach und zum Verständnis:
Es geht nicht darum um Screenshots zu teilen über Steam oder zu sortieren.
Es geht nur um die Funktion des Screenshots machen im Spiel.

Man sieht:
Hier haben sehr wenige Ahnung über den MS-Shop (inkl mir).
Darum kann ich ja beinahe froh sein, nur 8€ ausgegeben zu haben.
Bei einem Vollpreis würde ich mich ärgern.
Aber so...
Mal ausprobiert und für "nicht so gut" empfunden.


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab grad meine Festplatten durchsuchen lassen ... nichts.
> 
> Spiel gestartet, was bei mir wieder 3 Minuten (!), gedauert hat, i7 2600K auf 3.4GHz und einer 512GB Samsung 850 Pro, und im Task-Manager nach der .exe geschaut: Datenpfad kann ich nicht öffnen, mir fehlen die Rechte hierfür.
> 
> ...



Hast du mal Wlan deaktiviert und lan kabel gezogen und dann versucht tomb raider zu starten ?

Vieleicht hast du nur die audio und video daten und der muss sich erstmal mit dem windows store verbinden und dort einloggen um das programm zu starten


----------



## McDrake (3. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Hast du mal Wlan deaktiviert und lan kabel gezogen und dann versucht tomb raider zu starten ?
> 
> Vieleicht hast du nur die audio und video daten und der muss sich erstmal mit dem windows store verbinden und dort einloggen um das programm zu starten



Tatsache:
Offline startet das Spiel gar nicht!

Wieder was gelernt über den MS-Store
oO

// Immerhin gibts das Paket "Widerstand der Verbleibenden" gratis auch noch dazu


----------



## Bonkic (3. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Tatsache:
> Offline startet das Spiel gar nicht!
> 
> Wieder was gelernt über den MS-Store
> oO



vielleicht gibts 'nen offline-modus?


----------



## Rising-Evil (3. Februar 2016)

derzeit spiele ich zwar nix spezielles, aber verwende seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder * Steam Link * 
Und natürlich hagelt es Updates en masse, zum Glück hab ich meine Control-Schemes noch abfotografiert, da Steam die bei allen non-Steam-Spielen samt und sonders gelöscht hat...
Hatte trotzdem 'ne gute halbe Stunde damit zugebracht, alles wieder einzustellen - I am not amused...


----------



## Phurba (3. Februar 2016)

Gerade *Trials Evolution Gold Edition* aus dem aktuellen Heft. Mein erstes Trials und sehr sehr spaßig wie ich finde.


----------



## Chemenu (3. Februar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab grad meine Festplatten durchsuchen lassen ... nichts.
> 
> Spiel gestartet, was bei mir wieder 3 Minuten (!), gedauert hat, i7 2600K auf 3.4GHz und einer 512GB Samsung 850 Pro, und im Task-Manager nach der .exe geschaut: Datenpfad kann ich nicht öffnen, mir fehlen die Rechte hierfür.
> 
> ...



Willkommen bei Windows 10. Da hab ich auch doof geschaut als ich trotz Vollzugriff für Admins (laut Dateieigenschaften/Sicherheit) nicht mal lesend auf einen Ordner zugreifen konnte. 
Dazu muss man dann erst Windows im abgesicherten Modus starten...


----------



## Rabowke (4. Februar 2016)

... ja aber das ist doch scheisse.  

Neben diesem "dark place" hab ich gestern übrigens noch eine andere merkwürdige Eigenheit von Win 10 Pro 1511 festgestellt: SAMBA Shares werden nicht mehr erkannt und unter der Netzwerkumgebung angezeigt. Freigaben auf meinen Server per Hand, sprich \\SERVER\GAYPORN, funktionieren hingegen noch.

Aber davon ab ... die neue Synchronstimme von Croft gefällt mir nicht unbedingt, wobei meine Frau im Arbeitszimmer war und meinte "stöhnt da Katniss Everdeen?!" Sie hat also die Synchronstimme erkannt, ich nicht. 

Mir hat Frau Tschirner besser gefallen, allerdings regt mich das gewhine und gewinzel irgendwie noch mehr auf als im ersten Teil. Hoffe das legt sich noch, was sollen nur die Nachbarn denken?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Februar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mir hat Frau Tschirner besser gefallen, allerdings regt mich das gewhine und gewinzel irgendwie noch mehr auf als im ersten Teil. Hoffe das legt sich noch, was sollen nur die Nachbarn denken?!


Also wenn die es bislang mit dir aushalten konnten wird jetzt auch eine wimmernde Lara C. nichts dran ändern.


----------



## Enisra (4. Februar 2016)

naja, das nervige ist eher dass die Syncronsprecherin gewechselt wurde was halt so garnicht geht
das ist wieder so ein Negativpunkt für die Syncro


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Februar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, das nervige ist eher dass die Syncronsprecherin gewechselt wurde was halt so garnicht geht
> das ist wieder so ein Negativpunkt für die Syncro


Stimmt schon, die Tschirner hat sich beim Vorgänger mächtig ins Zeug gelegt. Sehr schade drum.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Februar 2016)

Camilla Luddington ist eh die einzig wahre Lara.


----------



## Enisra (4. Februar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Camilla Luddington ist eh die einzig wahre Lara.



Sie und Marion von Stengel


----------



## Rabowke (4. Februar 2016)

"von Stengel" ... hehehe ... hohohoho ... *hust*

Ich glaub ich werde TR die Tage mal in der engl. Fassung spielen, vllt. überzeugt es mich dann mehr.


----------



## McDrake (4. Februar 2016)

Ich spiele TR englisch mit (farbigen) Untertiteln. 
Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich spiele TR englisch mit (farbigen) Untertiteln.
> Gefällt mir sehr gut.


Farbig?!


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich spiele TR englisch mit (farbigen) Untertiteln.
> Gefällt mir sehr gut.



Farbenblindmodus ?


----------



## McDrake (4. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Farbenblindmodus ?


Nö.. im Prinzip wie Untertitel für Gehörlose am TV.
Jeder Charakter hat eine eigene Farbe. 

Also nicht die Farben gefallen mir gut (auch wenns gut gemacht ist), sondern die Sprecher /-innen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Februar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Sie und Marion von Stengel



Ist von Stengel die Frau, die auch ständig in der Werbung von Duftsprays schwärmt und Leliana im ersten Dragon Age gesprochen hat? Wenn ja, dann hasse ich die und bin froh, dass Lara eine andere Stimme hat. [emoji6]

Die neue Stimme finde ich gar nicht so schlimm, weil sie der von Tschirner gleicht. Warum sie nicht gleich bei ihr geblieben sind...


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Februar 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ist von Stengel die Frau, die auch ständig in der Werbung von Duftsprays schwärmt und Leliana im ersten Dragon Age gesprochen hat? Wenn ja, dann hasse ich die und bin froh, dass Lara eine andere Stimme hat.


Blasphemie!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Februar 2016)

Nä, die Stimmfarbe mochte ich noch nie, weil sie irgendwie dümmlich klingt. Und sie ist mir eine zeitlang einfach zu präsent gewesen. Ich will Lara Croft nicht mit Raumspray in Verbindung bringen. [emoji6]


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Februar 2016)

Naja. Für mich ist ihre Stammstimme immer noch die aus den ersten zwei Teilen, nämlich Gabriele Libbach.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Februar 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Naja. Für mich ist ihre Stammstimme immer noch die aus den ersten zwei Teilen, nämlich Gabriele Libbach.



Problem: (Stimm)alter. Eine junge Lara kann die nicht (mehr) sprechen, könnte imho eine MvS auch nicht. Da braucht's definitiv eine jüngere Sprecherin.


----------



## Phurba (4. Februar 2016)

Also die Stimme stört mich überhaupt nicht. Eher schon die Tatsache, daß die knackig düstere Stimmung aus dem Vorgänger - der Punkt, welcher das Spiel am deutlichsten von den Uncharted abgehoben hat - jetzt komplett fehlt. Macht sich ja auch zurecht an der FSK Einstufung bemerkbar. Finde ich sehr schade, daß das neue so gemainstreamt wurde. Ansonsten gibt es aber nichts zu meckern für mich.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Februar 2016)

Das Rückfahren von Action ist für mich irgendwie das Gegenteil von Mainstreaming.
Das ist es, was Tomb Raider eigentlich von Uncharted unterscheidet: Das Action nicht im Mittelpunkt steht.


----------



## Phurba (4. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte von der Stimmung gesprochen, und die ist eindeutig gemainstreamt im Vergleich zum Vorgänger. Von einer Rückführung von Action merke ich im Übrigen auch nicht allzu viel, habe aber auch fast noch keine Gräber erkundet, das sollen ja deutlich mehr sein als zuletzt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Februar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Also die Stimme stört mich überhaupt nicht. Eher schon die Tatsache, daß die knackig düstere Stimmung aus dem Vorgänger - der Punkt, welcher das Spiel am deutlichsten von den Uncharted abgehoben hat - jetzt komplett fehlt. Macht sich ja auch zurecht an der FSK Einstufung bemerkbar. Finde ich sehr schade, daß das neue so gemainstreamt wurde. Ansonsten gibt es aber nichts zu meckern für mich.



Obwohl die Stimmung bei RotTR von Uncharted noch weit entfernt ist. Das ist ja schon allein wegen der humorvollen Interaktion zwischen den Charakteren fröhlicher. 

Aber ja, der Ekelfaktor hat abgenommen. [emoji6]


----------



## Phurba (4. Februar 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Obwohl die Stimmung bei RotTR von Uncharted noch weit entfernt ist. Das ist ja schon allein wegen der humorvollen Interaktion zwischen den Charakteren fröhlicher.
> 
> Aber ja, der Ekelfaktor hat abgenommen. [emoji6]



Das war halt am 2013er TR ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, daß es ein relativ  mainstreamiger guter Actiontitel mit einer für so ein Spiel ziemlich  mutigen Atmo war. Freut mich, daß ich nicht der einzige bin, dem diese  Änderung aufgefallen ist.
Und mit Uncharted hast Du natürlich auch recht, das ist immer noch deutlich "fröhlicher" als Rise of the Tomb Raider. Mann was freu ich mich schon auf ein Wiedersehen mit Scully !!!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Februar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Von einer Rückführung von Action merke ich im Übrigen auch nicht allzu viel



Also ich habe in den ersten 5-6 Stunden gerade einmal eine Handvoll Gegner bekämpft.
Ein Uncharted ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon zur Hälfte durch und hat einen mindestest dreistelligen Killcount.
Am Ende wird es naturgemäß mehr, aber ich hatte nie das Gefühl, dass es so ausartet wie im Vorgänger.


----------



## Phurba (4. Februar 2016)

Klar, der Vergleich mit Uncharted hinkt ein wenig, für mich ist das neue TR halt - im Vergleich zum Vorgänger - Uncharted ähnlicher geworden, vor allem wegen der etwas weichgespülteren Atmo. Ist aber natürlich sowieso alles subjektiv, und deshalb ist es für mich auch kein Problem, wenn es hierzu gänzlich andere Meinungen gibt.


----------



## Homerous (4. Februar 2016)

Ich spiel noch mal das *Pre-Sequel *der Borderlands durch, seit dem Telltale-Spiel bin ich Borderlands-Süchtig.
Ach ja, das neue Lego-Marvel-Spiel spiel ich auch, aber richtig gut gefällt es mir nicht. Die Synchro ist so grauenhaft...


----------



## linktheminstrel (4. Februar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Ich hatte von der Stimmung gesprochen, und die ist eindeutig gemainstreamt im Vergleich zum Vorgänger. Von einer Rückführung von Action merke ich im Übrigen auch nicht allzu viel, habe aber auch fast noch keine Gräber erkundet, das sollen ja deutlich mehr sein als zuletzt.



und das ist ein kompletter widerspruch. ich befasse mich nicht mit nebenmissionen, finde aber, dass das spiel mainstreamiger als der vorgänger ist. bei tomb raider ging es v.a. um das erkunden der welt, das lösen von rätseln etc. wer geradeaus durch die spielwelt rennt, wird in fast jedem spiel des genres enorme geradlinigkeit feststellen, da man sich selbst auf einer geraden linie fortbewegt und natürlich ist dann auch der action-anteil dementsprechend hoch. bei rottr soll es ja so sein, dass die welt mehr möglichkeiten zum erkunden bietet als der vorgänger und stunden draufgehen, bis man diese nebengebiete abseits der hauptstory erforscht hat.
in den komischerweise angesprochenen zu 99% komplett linearen naughty-dog spielen um nathan drake laufe ich in schlauchabschnitten von gescriptetem ereignis zu gescriptetem ereignis, was die spielerische freiheit, die eben rottr bieten soll nicht hat, dadurch aber mehr erzählerische dichte erzeugt und dem pacing zugute kommt (siehe vergleich von dragon age origins zu dragon age inquisition). ich bin kein großer fan von uncharted, da es mir im gegensatz zu tomb raider eben viel zu selten die möglichkeit gibt, mich nicht wie in einem interaktiven film, sondern tatsächlich in einem offenen videospiel zu befinden. 
ein weiterer bonus von rottr ist, dass man ja anscheinend durch den höheren fokus auf stealth meist selbst wählen kann, ob man gegner aktiv angreift, oder wenn es sich vermeiden lässt umgeht. für mich ein löblicher ansatz in einem action-lastigem spiel.

@topic
viel horror die letzte zeit. bin jetzt wieder mit until dawn beschäftigt, lese daneben den interaktiv-roman zombie exodus (absoluter tipp!!) und werde mit abschluss von diesen zwei sachen mich dann endlich an project zero mobw auf wiiU widmen.
dazwischen immer wieder gerne eine partie nhl16 mit meinen washington capitals.


----------



## Chemenu (4. Februar 2016)

Hab gerade *Botanicula* beendet. Das hatte ich immer mal so zwischendurch auf dem Laptop gespielt. 
Eigentlich ganz witzig und niedlich, aber auch total verquer. Die meisten Rätsel konnte ich zumindest nicht mit logischem Denken lösen, sondern nur mit rumprobieren und planlos rumklicken.


----------



## Phurba (4. Februar 2016)

Manche Leute wollen wohl mutwillig nicht verstehen, was ich hier schreibe. Ich schrub von der *STIMMUNG* des Spiels, und was tut es dahingehend denn für einen Unterschied ob es 50 oder 20 Gräber gibt, wenn die Locations im letzten TR optisch mehr Richtung Grusel/Horror gingen und im neuen für meinen Geschmack halt mehr Richtung klassisches Adventure-Setting wie eben auch in den Uncharted-Spielen. Bin dann raus aus der Diskussion, da kann ich genausogut in die Küche gehen und mit meinem Roggenmischbrot diskutieren.


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Februar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Manche Leute wollen wohl mutwillig nicht verstehen, was ich hier schreibe. Ich schrub von der *STIMMUNG* des Spiels, und was tut es dahingehend denn für einen Unterschied ob es 50 oder 20 Gräber gibt, wenn die Locations im letzten TR optisch mehr Richtung Grusel/Horror gingen und im neuen für meinen Geschmack halt mehr Richtung klassisches Adventure-Setting wie eben auch in den Uncharted-Spielen. Bin dann raus aus der Diskussion, da kann ich genausogut in die Küche gehen und mit meinem Roggenmischbrot diskutieren.



Nicht traurig sein. Ich versteh, was du meinst 
Den Blutsee im ersten neuen Tomb Raider und die "Metzgerkammer", wo man von der Decke hängt, fand ich klasse.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Februar 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nicht traurig sein. Ich versteh, was du meinst
> Den Blutsee im ersten neuen Tomb Raider und die "Metzgerkammer", wo man von der Decke hängt, fand ich klasse.


Der Blutsee... Ein toller Verweis auf den Horror-Schocker "The Descent". Sah Hammer aus als Lara langsam mit ihrem Kopf aus dem roten Wasser auftauchte.


----------



## Phurba (4. Februar 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nicht traurig sein. Ich versteh, was du meinst
> Den Blutsee im ersten neuen Tomb Raider und die "Metzgerkammer", wo man von der Decke hängt, fand ich klasse.



Genau, z.B. diese Sachen. Sowas in der Richtung hätte ich mir auch für den neuen Teil gewünscht, weil ich das für ein Spiel dieser Art ziemlich besonders fand. In allen anderen Disziplinen finde ich den neuen Teil aber auch besser.


----------



## McDrake (4. Februar 2016)

Da ist das Addon wohl "stimmiger".
Der Trailer gefällt mir da schon recht gut.


----------



## Phurba (4. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da ist das Addon wohl "stimmiger".
> Der Trailer gefällt mir da schon recht gut.



Gleich mal angeschaut, stimmt, das sieht schon etwas kerniger aus. Werde ich mir wohl holen, obwohl 2 Stunden Spielzeit leider etwas dürftig sind.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Februar 2016)

Welches Addon? Babajaga?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Februar 2016)

Habs nun gerade durchgespielt. Jetzt freue ich mich schon auf den nächsten Teil, der ja scheinbar in eine Gegend geht, die ich sehr mag. [emoji6]
Vorher geht's aber zur Hexe. [emoji3]

Und The Descent war ein toller Film.


----------



## Enisra (5. Februar 2016)

ich habe jetzt Tausend Erfolge bei Steam :o


----------



## Bonkic (5. Februar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt Tausend Erfolge bei Steam :o


angeber.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt Tausend Erfolge bei Steam :o


Und? Bekommt man dafür was? [emoji5]


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2016)

Wäre schön wenn.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2016)

Hab gerade mal bei mir nachgesehen. Bin mit 934  und zwei perfekten Spielen gar nicht so weit weg von Enis Marke. Komplettierungsrate: 49%. Also nix Besonderes.


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt Tausend Erfolge bei Steam :o



sind auch seltene achivments bei die nur 2 bis 3% der leute haben ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> die nur 2 bis 3% der leute haben ?



2 bis 3% ist doch nicht selten.
Meine seltensten Steam-Achivementes bewegen sich bei 0,2-0,3%.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Februar 2016)

ich weiß nicht mal, wo ich das (die gesamte anzahl an errungenschaften) sehe.
oder geht das erst ab einem gewissen level?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht mal, wo ich das (die gesamte anzahl an errungenschaften) sehe.
> oder geht das erst ab einem gewissen level?


In deinen Profileinstellungen kannst du deine Aussteller-Informationen, also das Fenster unterhalb deines Avatars, anpassen. Neben "Lieblingsspiel", "Abzeichensammler" usw. gibt es da die Option "Errungenschaften", die dir eine Gesamtstatistik liefert.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In deinen Profileinstellungen kannst du deine Aussteller-Informationen, als das Fenster unterhalb deines Avatars, anpassen. Neben "Lieblingsspiel", "Abzeichensammler" usw. gibt es da die Option "Errungenschaften", die dir eine Gesamtstatistik liefert.



ah danke! 

bei mir sinds dann 1105.
enisra du null!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei mir sinds dann 1105.
> enisra du null!



*Hust*
2.288
*Hust*


----------



## Bonkic (5. Februar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> *Hust*
> 2.288
> *Hust*



du sammelst die dinger ja auch aktiv.
mich hat das noch nie interessiert. 


Spoiler



angeber!


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2016)

1,575 Errungenschaften



2 Perfekte Spiele



39% Durchschn. Komplettierungsrate


----------



## Bonkic (5. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> 2 Perfekte Spiele



bei mir sinds nur halb so viele.
was allerdings merkwürdig ist, da man durchs bloße durchspielen der telltale-games doch eigentlich alle achievements bekommt, dachte ich.


----------



## Enisra (5. Februar 2016)

oh, bei mir sind das 5 Perfekte Spiele
6 wenn die bei Cities Skylines nicht jetzt schon die Addon-Erfolge hinzugefügt hätten


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei mir sinds nur halb so viele.
> was allerdings merkwürdig ist, da man durchs bloße durchspielen der telltale-games doch eigentlich alle achievements bekommt, dachte ich.



Nicht ganz. Bei TWD gibts z.B. einen Erfolg den man nur per Zufall bekommt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei mir sinds nur halb so viele.
> was allerdings merkwürdig ist, da man durchs bloße durchspielen der telltale-games doch eigentlich alle achievements bekommt, dachte ich.


Sollten man meinen.

Bei "The Walking Dead - Season 1" fehlt mir einzig und allein das "Ching, Chang, Chong"-Achievement und bei "The Wolf among us" hab ich nicht alle Fables-Bücher freigeschaltet.

Alles optionale Dinge die man eher zufällig entdeckt bzw. ergattert. Die reinen Kapitel-Absolvierungs-Achievements, die hat man sicher.


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei mir sinds nur halb so viele.
> was allerdings merkwürdig ist, da man durchs bloße durchspielen der telltale-games doch eigentlich alle achievements bekommt, dachte ich.



wenn sie ein dlc rausbringen oder ein achivment nicht triggert weil verbuggt geht das nicht 

Walking Dead Season 1 war perfekt dann kam der Dlc und mir fehlten Achivments 


1520 Screenshots und ihr so ?
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198067081502/screenshots/


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Februar 2016)

Ich hab 2235 Achievements, 10 perfekte Spiele und 50% Komplettierungsrate. Versuche allerdings nach Möglichkeit immer so viel Achievements freizuschalten wie möglich, weil ich da einen gewissen Ehrgeiz entwickelt habe 
Die meisten richtig schwierigen Achievements sind mir dann aber doch zu aufwendig, für 100% muss ich das Spiel schon entweder sehr mögen oder die Achievements müssen sehr leicht sein, wie z.B. bei Transistor oder diesem einem eigenständigen Alan Wake Add-On.


----------



## Rising-Evil (5. Februar 2016)

1513 Achievements, 0 perfekte Spiele...
Wie schafft man sowas eigentlich ?
Mir würde dazu komplett die Motivation fehlen...


----------



## Enisra (5. Februar 2016)

also to the Moon geht am leichtesten, wenn man es schafft genug Taschentücher zu haben
der Train Simulator wird schwer, der hat technisch bedingt 794 Erfolge, das kommt halt davon wenn "jeden" DLCs für sein Spiel machen lässt


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Februar 2016)

Achievements haben mich irgendwie nie interessiert. Wenn mir sowas angezeigt wird, hat das irgendwie den gleichen Effekt auf mich, wie ein Mikrofon oder eine Kamera, die versehentlich in einer Filmszene zu sehen ist. Dennoch habe ich bei Steam wohl 826 Stück davon, ein perfektes Spiel (keine Ahnung, welches das ist) und eine durchschnittliche Komplettierungsrate von 34%.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Februar 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> 1513 Achievements, 0 perfekte Spiele...
> Wie schafft man sowas eigentlich ?
> Mir würde dazu komplett die Motivation fehlen...



Manchmal benötigt man dazu gar keine zusätzliche Motivation, sondern bekommt alle Achievements durch bloßes durchspielen. So z.B. bei Tales from the Borderlands und TWD Season 2. Bei Season 1 gibt es glaube ich auch nur 1 oder 2 Achievements, die mehr oder weniger Glück sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Bei Season 1 gibt es glaube ich auch nur 1 oder 2 Achievements, die mehr oder weniger Glück sind.


Siehe meinen Beitrag weiter oben. Ching, Chang, Chong.


----------



## Phurba (5. Februar 2016)

Mann ist das *Trials Evolution* bockschwer. Ich habe jetzt die A-Lizenz, mittelschwere Strecken schaffe ich nach einiger Übung in einem Rutsch i.d.R. auf Gold oder Silber, aber die schweren lmaA. Aber das Spiel ist auf jeden Fall ein echter Hammer, unglaublich motivierend und spaßig und trotz der kaum zu verhindernden vielen Fails überraschend unfrustig. Da muß ich echt mal Werbung für das neue Heft machen, dem das Ding in der Gold Edition beiligt. Wer noch kein Trials hat, unbedingt zuschlagen.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Februar 2016)

Mich jucken Achievements in der Regel auch nicht. Das einzige das ich gerne perfekt hätte wäre bei mir Counter Strike Global Offensive. Da fehlt mir nur noch eins.
Ansonsten müssten die beiden TWD Seasons bei mir perfekt sein.

Edit: 777 Achievements, 2 Perfekte Spiele, 34% Komplettierungsrate


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2016)

874 Achievements, 2 perfekte Spiele, 25% Komplettierungsrate.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 874 Achievements, 2 perfekte Spiele, 25% Komplettierungsrate.


Du hast die Anzahl deiner Spiele vergessen. Diese überragt alles in deiner Statistik


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2016)

Naja die paar.....   1649 Spiele, 826 DLC


----------



## Rising-Evil (6. Februar 2016)

Wut  
Wie kann man mehr Spiele als Achievements haben ? xD


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N8xeZ0RqmP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Black Flag durchgespielt nach Asassin Creed war es das zweite Assassin Creed das ich durchgespielt habe.
Teil 2 plus seine zwei Addons hatten mich meist verloren mittendrinne.

Black Flag war anders - die Schiffkämpfe waren geil die story cool und soviele Plottwist und traurige Momente


----------



## Enisra (6. Februar 2016)

so, nachdem es endlich günstig war: The Room gekauft und am Stück durchgespielt
Echt nen Schönes Puzzlespiel und damit Spiel 6 das Perfekt ist


----------



## Homerous (6. Februar 2016)

The Room muss ich auch mal angucken, hab bisher nur gutes gehört.

*Cities: Skylines *macht Spaß und Niederwulstdorf wächst. Gut investierte 20 Euro+10 fürs Addon, das auch gut ist. 

Ach ja:
889 Achievments, 3 perfekte Spiele, 37% Komplettierungsrate


----------



## svd (6. Februar 2016)

Hmm, bei mir ist die Statistik "1035 / 6 / 43", bei 128 Spielen.

Aber wie jede ordentliche Statistik, lässt sie sich sehr gut manipulieren. 
Mein erstes perfekte Spiel muss SLBs "Davy Jones 2" gewesen sein. Die beiden anderen Teile der Trilogie waren genauso simpel gewesen (und ich hätte noch genug "Artifex Mundi" Spiele...).
"Contrast" war leicht (und leider viel zu kurz), "4 Elements" ebenso. "HdR: Der Krieg im Norden" muss zwingend, kurz, zu dritt im MP gespielt werden. Lästig, aber machbar.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch blöde in "Skyrim" leveln, um einen legen... dären Drachen zu erlegen. Das wird dann Spiel 7.

Und "Dreamfall Chapters" muss ich weiterspielen. Komisch, da warte ich seit einer Dekade darauf, aber habe das vierte Buch noch immer nicht beendet.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Februar 2016)

Aktuell 2749 Achievements, 8 perfekte Spiele, 48% K-Rate. 

Ich hasse es, unter 50% zu fallen, aber XCOM 2 hat da offenbar wieder ganz schön reingehauen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Euro Truck Simulator 2 habe ich mir mal ein günstiges Lenkrad besorgt. Hat zwar keinen 900 Grad-Lenkradius, aber 150-300 Euro sind es mir nicht wert, nur um damit ein Spiel zu spielen. Rennspiele sind ohnehin nicht so mein Ding. Steuert sich nichtsdestotrotz sehr angenehm und gemütlicher als mit Controller. Von daher passt's.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solltest besser den Job wechseln und Berufsfahrer werden. Die Mieze hat jetzt schon Gefallen daran. 

P.S. Immernoch Weihnachtsbeleuchtung im Wohnzimmer? Junge, wir haben Februar.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Solltest besser den Job wechseln und Berufsfahrer werden. Die Mieze hat jetzt schon Gefallen daran.
> 
> P.S. Immernoch Weihnachtsbeleuchtung im Wohnzimmer? Junge, wir haben Februar.



Statt Weihnachtsbeleuchtung ist es jetzt halt stromsparende LED-Beleuchtung für's Ambiente. 

Mein Vater hat es beruflich gemacht und sogar ein (nie veröffentlichtes) Buch darüber geschrieben. Ich bleib lieber bei virtueller Fernfahrerei.


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2016)

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning im Test - Viel Action im Rollenspiel, aber lahme Story - Ab sofort im Handel

Es endlich durchgespielt - es ist genauso wie im Test beschreiben 

Es hätte Potential für mehr gehabt aber gerade die künstliche Begrenzung (ein kleiner ast und schon müssen wir einen umweg laufen) die katastrophale kamera und erst kurz vorm schluss kommt die story in fahrt und das kampfystem wirkt manchmal etwas träge


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2016)

3 Kapitel in *Valiant Hearts* erledigt, fehlen noch 2 (wenn ich richtig liege).

Inszenatorisch und tonal (Top-Soundkulisse und ein 1a-Score) grandios, spielerisch weiterhin anspruchsfrei. Sind zwar hin und wieder ganz pfiffige Spiel-Ideen eingebaut die sich mitten in der Handlungsentwicklung ergeben, ernsthaft gefordert wird man jedoch nie.
Sei's drum, der regelmäßige Perspektiven-Wechsel zwischen Emile, Anna, Freddie und Karl hält einen bei der Stange, und die ganzen Geschichtsinfos sind weiterhin ein besonderer Bonus dieser Enter-/Infotainment-Software.

Allerdings bewegt sich Ubisoft - angesichts des eigentlich erstem Hintergrundes und der von Dramatik vollgestopften Kernhandlung - sehr oft haarscharf am Rande der Verniedlichung, zumal manch humoristische Einlage in einem Spiel mit einem blutigen WW1-Szenario etwas deplaziert scheint.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Allerdings bewegt sich Ubisoft - angesichts des eigentlich erstem Hintergrund und der von Dramatik vollgestopften Kernhandlung - sehr oft haarscharf am Rande der Verniedlichung, zumal manch humoristische Einlage in einem Spiel mit einem blutigen WW1-Szenario etwas deplaziert scheinen.



Dann warte, bis du zum Ende kommst.
Da gibt es ganze Youtube-Collagen, wie da literweise neues Wasser produziert wird.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Februar 2016)

Der derzeitige "Hype" um den American Truck Simulator hat mich auch ein wenig angesteckt. Hab allerdings den *Euro Truck Simulator 2* wieder installiert. Mit dem American Truck Simulator warte ich, bis es ein paar Bundesstaaten mehr und den Kenworth W900L gibt. Die rundgelutschten, aerodynamischen Trucks, wie die beiden, die bisher im Spiel sind, gefallen mir nicht so wirklich.

*edit* Gnaaah! Irgendwie muss ich ja die Zeit bis The Last Door Season 2 zumkriegen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Februar 2016)

bin (überraschenderweise schon) mit *gta 5* durch: 

und ich muss mich leider als "ahnunglos" outen, denn das absolute "überspiel" war es für mich nicht.
dafür waren zu viele missionen einfach zu sehr 08/15, die story zu lahm (auch wenn sie zum schluss hin tatsächlich fahrt aufnimmt) und das finale zu schwach. die sache mit dem charakterwechsel hat mir bis zum schluss auch nicht so 100%ig behagt. aber das will ich dem spiel nicht mal ankreiden. das kann man vermutlich auch genau andersherum sehen.

dennoch ist gta 5 auch in meinen augen natürlich ein sehr sehr gutes spiel: insbesondere die darstellung der welt mit all ihren details ist einfach fantastisch! (auch wenn die stadt doch teilweise ein bißchen fade rüberkommt, was aber wohl gerade mit dem hohen grad an realismus zusammenhängt). da hat rockstar wirklich ganze arbeit abgeliefert. alleine dafür lohnt sich der kauf. - und nein, das ist kein witz! 
audiovisuell kann man ganz allgemein wenig (eher: gar nichts) besser machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2016)

Vor ein Paar Tagen mit "Please, don't touch anything" einen Blindkauf gewagt und nun mal für ne 3/4-Stunde reingeschnuppert.

Ist der wohl sinnloseste Titel den ich jemals angespielt hab, aber ich wusste bereits was mich da erwartet. ^^

6 geheime Funktionen in der genannten "Spiel"-Zeit entdeckt, weitere 20-30 warten noch... Bei dem planlosem Knopfgedrücke wird man ja fast wahnsinnig.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Februar 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Der derzeitige "Hype" um den American Truck Simulator hat mich auch ein wenig angesteckt. Hab allerdings den *Euro Truck Simulator 2* wieder installiert. Mit dem American Truck Simulator warte ich, bis es ein paar Bundesstaaten mehr und den Kenworth W900L gibt. Die rundgelutschten, aerodynamischen Trucks, wie die beiden, die bisher im Spiel sind, gefallen mir nicht so wirklich.



Die Größe der Map enttäuscht mich schon, da hätte ich mit mehr gerechnet. Ob da jemals Alaska dazu kommt? Ich bezweifle es irgwendwie, vor allem weil wohl der Anschluss über Kanada zu viel Aufwand bedeuten würde. 
Da warte ich wohl noch bis mehr Content verfügbar ist, dann bin ich auch bereit Vollpreis zu zahlen.


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2016)

Naja, wobei die Karte zwar kleiner ist, aber die sieht so wensentlich besser aus
und es kommt ja noch Arizona und naja Vollpreis, das kostet ja nur nen Zwanni


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2016)

Bin mit *Rise of the Tomb Raider* irgendwo bei 40+ Prozent.
Unterhält mich nach wie vor seh gut.
Relativ wenig geballer, viel zu erforschen.
Was aber gleich zu den negativen Punkten führt:
Die Map ist einfach verbugt und unübersichtlich.
Manchmal muss man was wegsprengen, findet aber weit und breit keine Dose dafür.
Wenn man dann mal eine hat, lässt die gute Dame die gerne mal fallen und es kann passieren, dass dann die Dose wech ist.
Lara trägt Kräuter, Müll und Waffen mit sich rum, kann aber nicht mal eine Dose einstecken.
Wenn wir schon bei der Logik sind:
Warum stehen die Protagonisten einer Zwischensequenz die ganze Zeit in einer knietiefen Pfütze, anstatt zwei Schritte zu machen um trockene Füsse zu bekommen.


Ja, ich gebe zu, das ist sehr pingelig von mir, das anzukreiden, ich weiss.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man was wegsprengen, findet aber weit und breit keine Dose dafür.
> Wenn man dann mal eine hat, lässt die gute Dame die gerne mal fallen und es kann passieren, dass dann die Dose wech ist.



Du bekommst später auch Sprengpfeile und Granatwerfer (muss gekauft werden).
Vor diesem Hintergrund gibt es eben auch mal Metalwände, wo keine Dosen und ähnliches in der Nähe zu finden sind.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Februar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja, wobei die Karte zwar kleiner ist, aber die sieht so wensentlich besser aus
> und es kommt ja noch Arizona und naja Vollpreis, das kostet ja nur nen Zwanni



Mit Vollpreis meinte ich dann auch 45,- EUR.


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du bekommst später auch Sprengpfeile und Granatwerfer (muss gekauft werden).
> Vor diesem Hintergrund gibt es eben auch mal Metalwände, wo keine Dosen und ähnliches in der Nähe zu finden sind.



Dachte mir was in der Richtung.
Bin schon öfters verzweifelt vor einer Höhle oder einem Rätsel gestanden und wusste nicht weiter... bis ich eine Zusatzausrüstung bekam.
Dann war das Vorankommen recht einfach.

Liegt wohl an meinem verkorksten vorgehen.
Ich durchforste jede Map, bis ich alles habe... und so werden auf der Map Rätsel aufgedeckt, welche ich gar noch nicht lösen kann :/
Oder auf einmal sind da Schrotpatronen, die ich mitnehmen kann. Nur wo ist die Waffe dafür? (Warum liegt da Stroh?)
Und eine Map weiter, bei mir sind das ca 2 Stunden später, bekomme ich dann den Schiessprügel.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Februar 2016)

Sitzt da Putin am Steuer? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joMil (8. Februar 2016)

ahaha der sieht echt ähnlich aus
Oh mein Gott, wie hässlich! Könnten ATS sich nix besseres einfallen lassen..


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Februar 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die Größe der Map enttäuscht mich schon, da hätte ich mit mehr gerechnet. Ob da jemals Alaska dazu kommt? Ich bezweifle es irgwendwie, vor allem weil wohl der Anschluss über Kanada zu viel Aufwand bedeuten würde.
> Da warte ich wohl noch bis mehr Content verfügbar ist, dann bin ich auch bereit Vollpreis zu zahlen.



Wurde das nicht sogar von SCS angesprochen? Jedenfalls meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass es Richtung Mexico gehen wird und auch Teile Kanadas abgebildet werden sollen. Alaska wäre so auch nicht mehr weit entfernt.
Auch wenn die Karte noch relativ klein ist, es macht einfach Spaß und die Detailtreue steigt nochmal enorm im Vergleich zum Skandinavien-Addon beim ETS.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Februar 2016)

Ich hab jetzt mit Metro 2033 Redux angefangen. Irgendwie tu ich mich bei den Gefechten mit den Mutanten/Monstern sehr schwer. Die schlucken ein halbes Magazin und das Nachladen dauert gefühlt 10 Minuten. Selbst die Schrotflinte tötet die Dinger nicht mit zwei Schuss,
Und was mich total nervt: Die Stimmen der Kinder (englische Synchro). Die werden ja allesamt von Erwachsenen gesprochen. Das passt überhaupt nicht und wirkt total lächerlich. 
Achja, die Einführung fand ich auch nicht so toll gelungen. Da hätte man sich mehr Zeit nehmen müssen. Klar kann man das in einem Spiel nicht ewig strecken und so ausführlich behandeln wie im Buch, aber ein wenig mehr Kontext wäre schon nett gewesen.
Jetzt bin ich direkt froh dass ich gerade das Buch lese, sonst hätte ich im Prinzip keine Ahnung vom Charakter Artjom, den man ja auch im Spiel verkörpert.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (9. Februar 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mit Metro 2033 Redux angefangen. Irgendwie tu ich mich bei den Gefechten mit den Mutanten/Monstern sehr schwer. Die schlucken ein halbes Magazin und das Nachladen dauert gefühlt 10 Minuten. Selbst die Schrotflinte tötet die Dinger nicht mit zwei Schuss, [...]



Auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du denn? Auf _Ranger Hardcore_ bzw. vermutlich auch _Ranger Easy_ vertragen die Mutanten bei weitem weniger (man selbst allerdings auch). Da reicht schon ein Schuss mit der Schrotflinte.


----------



## Chemenu (9. Februar 2016)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du denn? Auf _Ranger Hardcore_ bzw. vermutlich auch _Ranger Easy_ vertragen die Mutanten bei weitem weniger (man selbst allerdings auch). Da reicht schon ein Schuss mit der Schrotflinte.



Auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Theoretisch wäre mir der realistischere Ansatz des Ranger Modus wesentlich lieber, aber ich dachte ich starte erst mal mit dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ich hasse es wenn ich alle paar Sekunden ins Gras beiße und dann ständig der Spielfluss unterbrochen wird.
 Ich hatte jetzt noch ein paar Gefechte an der Oberfläche und da hat sich die Schrotflinte als recht effektiv bewiesen. Teilweise war ein Schuss schon ausreichend. Anscheinend sind diese Viecher auch nicht immer gleich robust..?  Allerdings wirds trotzdem recht heikel wenn 5 von diesen Dingern gleichzeitig angreifen. Da konnte ich mir dann nur noch mit Brandgranaten helfen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Februar 2016)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich dachte, wenn dann würde es Karl treffen...



Ich kann nicht behaupten dass es mich richtig überrascht hat, aber bitter war das Ende von *Vailant Hearts* auf jeden Fall.
Ein gutes bis sehr gutes Not-AAA-Game von Ubisoft. Simple Mechanik, dafür eine bewegende Geschichte.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Februar 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Warum sollte ich Trevor oder gar Michael töten ?



in der tat hab ich auch keine sekunde gezögert und mich für dasselbe ende wie ihr beiden entschieden. 
eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, nun kommts knüppeldick - aber von wegen. 
überhaupt ist es im gesamten spiel ja beinahe unmöglich zu sterben, wenn man sich nicht gerade saublöd dranstellt oder irgendwo runterfällt (was mir natürlich des öfteren passiert ist). mich hat das nicht mal gestört, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass gta 5 dem ein oder anderem (mit m&t) viel zu leicht ist.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. Februar 2016)

Habe mir im Steam Sale *Pillars of Eternity* gegönnt. Mir war gerade irgendwie danach, obwohl ich eigentlich vorher Original Sin nochmal in der Enhanced Edition von vorn beginnen wollte. Irgendwie war ich dann aber doch zu faul, noch mal neu einzusteigen, da ich auch schon nach über einem Jahr wieder vollkommen raus bin, also was's solls - spiele ich halt Pillars of Eternity doch früher als geplant. Zumindest Dragon Age: Inquisition habe ich vorher endlich noch beenden können. Besser spät als nie und so.

Außerdem weiterhin *Euro Truck Simulator 2* (inkl. Going East, Scandinavia und ProMods 2.0). Für ETS2/ATS habe ich auch mal einen separaten Thread gebaut, falls noch jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Rising-Evil (9. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in der tat hab ich auch keine sekunde gezögert und mich für dasselbe ende wie ihr beiden entschieden.
> eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, nun kommts knüppeldick - aber von wegen.
> überhaupt ist es im gesamten spiel ja beinahe unmöglich zu sterben, wenn man sich nicht gerade saublöd dranstellt oder irgendwo runterfällt (was mir natürlich des öfteren passiert ist). mich hat das nicht mal gestört, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass gta 5 dem ein oder anderem (mit m&t) viel zu leicht ist.


Mich würde auch gerne mal interessieren, warum die hiesigen Redakteure die Story aus Teil 5 so sehr loben, bzw. ob es jemanden aus der Redaktion gibt, der so wie wir denkt, und Teil 4 besser, bzw. die Geschichte im neuesten Ableger einfach nur langweilig fand...
Eine Antwort wäre nett


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. Februar 2016)

Gestern im Sale dann endlich mal *Life is Strange* gekauft, 

Nachdem es von allen Seiten so viel Lob bekommen hat, hat es mich schon lang gejuckt mir das mal näher anzuschauen, obwohl ich eigentlich kein großer Freund von Adventures bin. Aber es ist ja auch mehr eine interaktiv erzählte Geschichte als tatsächlich Spiel. Und die Story ist wirklich wahnsinnig gut erzählt und unglaublich melancholisch. So von den ersten 2 Stunden her gesehen scheint mir das eine schöne, moderne Coming-of-age Geschichte zu sein, verpackt in ein leichtes Fantasy Gewand. Die Charaktere sind allesamt gut geschrieben und verhalten sich absolut glaubwürdig. Das College / amerikanisch Kleinstadt Setting mag für diese Art Geschichte etwas ausgelutscht sein, aber die Autoren schaffen es darin Charaktere zu platzieren, die zwar irgendwo clichéhaft sind, aber dennoch gut rein passen.
Die Ich-erzählerin und ihr parallel geführtes Tagebuch tragen die ganze Geschichte wunderbar. Das Spiel ist insgesamt langsamer als Gedacht. Ich hoffe die Autoren können die Intensität der ersten Episode über die volle Distanz beibehalten und verlieren sich nicht irgendwann in Beliebigkeit.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Februar 2016)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Autoren können die Intensität der ersten Episode über die volle Distanz beibehalten und verlieren sich nicht irgendwann in Beliebigkeit.



Die erste Episode ist in Sachen Intensität ja noch Kindergarten.


----------



## Homerous (10. Februar 2016)

Ich fands bei LiS immer schade, das sie ihre Nebengeschichten einfach ignoriert haben. Jeder Nebencharakter wurde für ein paar Sekunden gezeigt, hatte hier und da mal ein Geheimnis und war dann egal. 
Trotzdem hoffe ich auf eine Season 2, wenn auch leider mit anderen Charakteren.

Valiant Hearts sollte ich auch mal spielen, bin aber noch mit *Firewatch *beschäftigt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Februar 2016)

Dethkarz  
Läuft sogar unter Windows 10 mit ner modifizierten exe. Schade nur, dass es keine aktuellen Grafik-Auflösungen gibt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IN5POMJViN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dethkarz
> Läuft sogar unter Windows 10 mit ner modifizierten exe. Schade nur, dass es keine aktuellen Grafik-Auflösungen gibt.


Danke für die Info. Falls ich mal auf Win10 wechseln sollte weiss ich nun bescheid. Ich finde es ohnehin schon erstaunlich dass es auf Win7 ohne zu mucken funzt.


----------



## djphilzen (11. Februar 2016)

Nachdem ich endlich *Assassin's Creed Unity *beenden konnte, hab ich mal einen zweiten Durchlauf in *Black Flag *gestartet. Auf dem Smartphone habe ich gestern *Thomas Was Alone *entdeckt (gab's im PlayStore für 10 cent und ich hatte noch ein bisschen Guthaben übrig), was bisher echt Laune macht, obwohl das eigentlich überhaupt nicht mein Genre ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2016)

*The Room* eben beendet.

Kann Eni einfach nur beipflichten. Ein grandioses Mechanismus-Rätsel-Spiel. Top!

Sowas schreit geradezu nach einer ganzen Serie weiterer* Room*-Teile.

Wer es noch nicht hat sollte noch bis morgen bei Steam unbedingt zuschlagen. Für 1,24€ bekommt man ein wirklich fantastisches Spiel.


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2016)

das Gemeine ist:
es gibt schon 2 Nachfolger, aber nicht auf dem PC :/


----------



## CoDBFgamer (12. Februar 2016)

Hab jetzt grad eben die Story von *Batman Arkham Knight*  mit 100% beendet. 
Ich finde, dass Rocksteady mit ihrem letzten Batman Abenteuer der Reihe ein würdigen Abschluss verpasst haben. Ich habe natürlich die PC-Fassung des genialen Spiels gespielt, hab ich es erst angefangen, als die großen Patches rauskamen und ich kann nur sagen, dass es bei mir bis auf ein paar kleinere Bugs wirklich problemlos lief.  Die Grafik ist einfach nur der Hammer, auch die Zerstörungseffekte sehen echt schick aus und von den Lichteffekten brauchen wir gar nicht erst anfangen.  
Abschließend sag ich nur, dass das Spiel sein Geld wirklich wert ist und wer Batman Fan ist sollte dieses Abenteuer auf gar keinen Fall verpassen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Februar 2016)

Ich spiele dieses unsagbar öde *Dying Light*. 
Ist mein zweiter Versuch, damit warm zu werden, nachdem ich vor Monaten bereits lediglich 3 Stunden durchgehalten habe. Die Spielwelt sieht toll aus, das Parkour macht auch Spaß, aber das ständig gleiche Zombie-Vermöbeln - im Grunde auch nix anderes als Dead Island. Und die Waffen gehen auch nervig schnell kaputt. Hat sich zwar inzwischen duch einen Skill verbessert, aber die Story ist leider genauso schwach wie der Rest. Weiß nicht ob ich bis zum Schluß durchhalte.
Dagegen wirkt selbst das neue Tomb Raider in der "Open World Seuche" - Diskussion wie ein heiliger Gral.


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2016)

*Soma*
Tolles Spiel der Penumbra und Amnesia Macher - ist zwar nicht ganz so gruselig, wie Amnesia, aber atmosphärisch richtig super.
Die beklemmende Unterwasserwelt und das Gefühl von Einsamkeit sind sehr gut gelungen!
Es gibt auch einige moralische Entscheidungen die man treffen kann -  diese wirken sich zwar nicht auf den direkten Spielverlauf aus, regen  jedoch, genauso wie die generelle Handlung, zum Nachdenken an.


*Firewatch*
Ein sehr schönes Spiel, welches einen in die Abgeschiedenheit der Rocky Mountains eintauchen lässt.
Henry, der aufgrund bestimmter Ereignisse die Einsamkeit sucht, um sich  selbst zu finden, erlebt im Shoshone National Forest als Feuerwache  einen abenteuerlichen Sommer.
Könnte man wohl als eine Art Mix zw. Walking Simulator und First Person  Adventure bezeichnen, in dem es eigentlich um Eskapismus geht, was sich  auch in der gesamten Story widerspiegelt.

Gameplaytechnisch gibt es zwar nicht allzuviel zu tun und die Story wird  vlt. nicht jedermanns Sache sein (zumindest meckern da doch ziemlich  viele rum), ich empfand das Spiel jedoch als sehr stimmiges und schönes  Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mir für ETS2 einen kleinen Tisch mit Lenkrad und Tastatur-Halter aus Pappe gebastelt. Gaming-Setup für Arme. 

Ikea-Tisch "Lack": 5,99 Euro
Pappe: Gratis, weil beim Tisch dabei
Schwarzes Tape: Auch gratis, weil von unfreundlicher AirBNB-Host in Tschechien geklaut
Paar Schrauben und Plastikteile zum Stabilisieren

Es ist erstaunlich stabil und erhöht den Komfort um ein Vielfaches.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. Februar 2016)

Lässt sich das virtuelle Lenkrad im Spiel eigentlich ausblenden? Ich finde es immer etwas verwirrend zwei Lenkräder zu sehen. Ansonsten, Hauptsache die Lösung funktioniert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2016)

Aktuell spiele ich *Alien Breed: Impact*.
Ein generischer Topdown-Shooter in dem man schleimiges Alienvieh zu Matsch ballert. Hirn-Aus-Action ohne Rätsel oder sonstigem Anspruch.
Dafür ne nette Unreal3-Optik und solide Soundkulisse.

Da es ein Gratis-Game von Indiegala.com ist habe ich keinerlei Grund zu mäkeln. ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Februar 2016)

Die anderen zwei sind spielerisch leider genauso belanglos.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Februar 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die anderen zwei sind spielerisch leider genauso belanglos.


Darum wird die Trilogie bei mir auch unvollständig bleiben, selbst wenn die Sequels für 1-Euro-Preise weggehen sollten.


----------



## Phurba (14. Februar 2016)

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut*, bin begeistert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Februar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> *Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut*, bin begeistert.


Zu Recht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Februar 2016)

Hab mir über gamesrepublik.com die Android-Version von *This War of Mine* für 4,49€ gekauft. Sieht 1:1 wie die PC-Version aus und läuft auf meinem Tablet (welches eher im niedrigeren Preisgebiet zu setzen ist) stabil und recht gut. Nicht so superflüssig wie am Rechner, aber spielbar ist es allemal.


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2016)

Enslaved Odysee to the West durchgespielt

für 5 euro bei einem Sale mal geholt das war es auch wert 

Gameplay war nett, Grafik okay ist halt eine Portierung von einem PS3 Spiel von 2010 gewesen
Monkey & Trip ihre Story und Charakterentwicklung waren das beste am Spiel aber es gab diverse Lücken in der Story leider

Man braucht aber ein Gamepad weil es sonst nicht spielbar ist


----------



## Chemenu (14. Februar 2016)

Hab mit der Demo des American Truck Simulator nun schon 4 Stunden verbracht. Vielleicht schlag ich doch schon früher zu, auch wenn erst 2 Bundesstaaten enthalten sind. ^^

Screenshots gibt's hier. http://forum.pcgames.de/videospiele...s-screenshots-sammelthread-9.html#post9944486


----------



## Enisra (14. Februar 2016)

Nja, Arizona kommt auch Bald Gratis für alle


----------



## Rising-Evil (14. Februar 2016)

Hab mal wieder * GTA 4 * rausgekramt...
Klar, die Grafik reißt niemanden vom Hocker aber die Story ist zehn-zwanzigmal so gut wie in Teil 5.


----------



## djphilzen (15. Februar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> *Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut*, bin begeistert.


Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Director's Cut und der normalen Version?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2016)

djphilzen schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Director's Cut und der normalen Version?


Technische Verbesserungen, Bug-Beseitigung und Feintuning beim Gameplay - das sind die Verbesserungen beim DC.
Ach ja, der DLC "The Missing Link" müsste auch drin sein.


----------



## Phurba (15. Februar 2016)

djphilzen schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Director's Cut und der normalen Version?



Gibt's auch eine alte Meldung dazu bei der Konkurrenz:

Deus Ex: Human Revolution - PC-Spieler können Standard-Version zum Director's Cut upgraden - GameStar


----------



## battschack (15. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *The Room* eben beendet.
> 
> Kann Eni einfach nur beipflichten. Ein grandioses Mechanismus-Rätsel-Spiel. Top!
> 
> ...




Wenn es dir nix ausmacht holl dir noch die 2anderen teile fürs handy. Kann ich dir echt nur Empfehlen jeden cent wert. (Kommen sicherlich auch noch für pc raus aber es macht meiner meinung nach überhaupt nix wenn man es aufn handy zockt) Habe noch sehr wenige spiele gekauft für mein s6 aber the room werde ich wohl auch kaufen wenn es room 100 gibt^^


----------



## McDrake (16. Februar 2016)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider* zu Ende gespielt (ok, "nur" zu 89%    )
Schönes Spiel mit durchdachten Level, gute Mischung zwischen "Open world" und Höhlen.
Wirkliche Kopfnüsse fand ich keine.
Musste zwei mal im Netz nachschauen.
1. Bei einem Rätsel, bei dem ich eigetnlich die Lösung wusste, aber nicht die korrekte Vorgehensweise
2. Bei einer Kletterpassage, welche erst nach einer späteren Zwischensequenz erkletterbar war.

Da ich auf den letzten Seiten des letzten Witcher-Buches bin, ist das Timing perfekt, um nochmals mit *Witcher 2* zu Beginnen.
Ich glaub, jetzt versteh ich das Spiel um einiges besser... 
Die ganzen Charaktere und Politik die da vorkommt ist schon nicht ganz einfach zu verstehen.

//
Hab jetzt sogar *Witcher 1* hervorgeholt


----------



## McDrake (18. Februar 2016)

Die ersten Stunden mit *Witcher (1)* gespielt.
Ja, die Grafik ist, sagen wirs mal so, nicht mehr ganz "up to date"

Kleine Vorgeschichte meiner Annäherung des Witcher-Universums:

Irgendwie interessierte mich die Story um Gerald schon lange.
Ich kaufte mir Witcher 1 als CE, weil mich das Setting ansprach und spielte, glaub ich, keine fünf Stunden.
Ich verstand überhaupt nicht um was es ging... 

Man startet in Kaer Morhen... häää?
Triss... ok.....
Eichhörnchen?
Grosser Krieg mit... wem??? Milf... äh Nilfgard?
Ah eine Pest... ok, damit kann ich was anfangen.
*
Witcher 2* spielte ich länger, weils mich visuell sehr ansprach, verstand aber auch recht wenig?
Foltest...
Rittersporn ein Freund? Soso.. was macht der überhaupt

Nachdem ich die Büchern gelesen habe, ist alles so einfach zu verstehen und ich freue mich auf das weitere Abenteuer.
Ist natürlich auch ein recht spezielles Erlebnis.
Normalerweise hat man nach so einer Buchreihe, zumindest eine kleine "Trauerphase".
Man lernt viele Charaktere und eine sehr komplexe Welt kennen und am Ende legt man das Buch zur Seite, hat eine Leere in sich.

Aber hier freute ich mich darauf, ENDLICH die Spiele zu verstehen und die Geschichte weiter zu erleben.


----------



## Chemenu (18. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Normalerweise hat man nach so einer Buchreihe, zumindest eine kleine "Trauerphase".
> Man lernt viele Charaktere und eine sehr komplexe Welt kennen und am Ende legt man das Buch zur Seite, hat eine Leere in sich.
> 
> Aber hier freute ich mich darauf, ENDLICH die Spiele zu verstehen und die Geschichte weiter zu erleben.



Das steht mir demnächst auch wieder bevor wenn ich die Metro Bücher durch hab. Zum Glück erscheint im April schon Metro 2035. Danach und nach den Spielen kommt dann das emotionale Loch. 
Wir aber hoffentlich nicht so krass wie bei Mass Effect damals. Da hab ich mich nach den drei Spielen an Büchern, Comics und dem Soundtrack festgeklammert wie eine Ameise an einem Grashalm, die versucht einen Tsunami zu überstehen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. Februar 2016)

hab jetzt mal * TRON 2.0 * angefangen...
Klar, ist gameplay-technisch etwas oldschool, aber grafisch durch die wenigen Farbtöne absolut zeitlos 
(außer den Lichtrennen)
Nebenbei absolut tolle deutsche Synchronisation, was damals ja längst keine Selbstverständlichkeit war , siehe "Half-Life 2" oder "Aliens vs. Predator 2"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Februar 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> hab jetzt mal * TRON 2.0 * angefangen...
> Klar, ist gameplay-technisch etwas oldschool, aber grafisch durch die wenigen Farbtöne absolut zeitlos
> (außer den Lichtrennen)
> Nebenbei absolut tolle deutsche Synchronisation, was damals ja längst keine Selbstverständlichkeit war , siehe "Half-Life 2" oder "Aliens vs. Predator 2"


Das war damals DIE Überraschung überhaupt. Gute Story, sehr authentisch zur Filmvorlage, und die Charakter-Upgrades gaben dem ganzen gar eine leichte RPG-Komponente.

Ein sehr spielenswerter Lizenz-Klassiker mir recht hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das steht mir demnächst auch wieder bevor wenn ich die Metro Bücher durch hab. Zum Glück erscheint im April schon Metro 2035. Danach und nach den Spielen kommt dann das emotionale Loch.



Es gibt noch geschichten aus den Metro Universum die sind auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Exar-K (19. Februar 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwelche Pläne für ein neues Spiel in der Metro?

Metro 2035 soll ja angeblich die Geschichte aus Last Light zum Thema haben.
Das fällt als Vorlage also schonmal raus.


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. Februar 2016)

Soeben die * The Division *-Beta angespielt - also spielt sich etwas wie eine ausgereifte Version von DayZ - clevere KI, Endzeitsetting, kaum Bugs, fantastische Grafik - sieht sehr vielversprechend aus !
Allerdings bin ich skeptisch, ob das mit anfangs toll inszenierten Missionen später nicht einer einzigen Farmerei mündet...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Februar 2016)

*Pillars of Eternity* - Bin nun irgendwo im zweiten Akt und finde es bislang wirklich fantastisch. Habe aber erst einmal festgestellt, wie lesefaul ich eigentlich geworden bin. Etwas mehr Vertonung hätte zwar nicht geschadet, allerdings finde ich die situativen Beschreibungen wirklich klasse. Dennoch ein wenig nervig, dass nur bestimmte Passagen eines umfassenden Dialoges gesprochen werden und andere nicht. Im Kampf hätte ich mir bessere Übersicht gewünscht, zumal sich das Verhalten der Charaktere nicht wirklich umfangreich "programmieren" lässt, was ich schade finde. Macht aber alles nix, trotzdem tolles Spiel.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2016)

Kennt einer von euch ein paar gute Mods für die Siedlungen in fallout 4 ?
Ewig beim essen und sicherheit gebraucht weil das spiel auf tastartur und maus keine so gute erklären hat wie auf gamepad
Bei tastartur hiess es drücke enter für zuweisung aber man musste e auf siedler und dann auf das nochmal klicken was er machen soll im baumodus


----------



## Phurba (20. Februar 2016)

Habe nach längerer Pause mal wieder angefangen meine täglichen paar Runden Eroberung groß in BF4 zu spielen, bisher ausschließlich auf Dragon Valley 2015. Macht Spaß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2016)

*Alien Breed: Impact* - erledigt in 4,8 Stunden.

Summa summarum: Durchweg nur Mittelklasse. Einzig der letzte Level brachte etwas Abwechslung im sonst gleichbleibenden Level-Aufbau (optisch wie architektonisch) und einen (wenn auch nicht sonderlich anstrengenden) Boss-Fight, um direkt danach mit einem Cliffhanger zu enden.
Verlangen nach dem beiden Fortsetzungen hab ich nicht. Also bleibt es im Unklaren über Conrad "spannendes" Weltraumabenteuer und seinem Aliengeschnetzel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Februar 2016)

Ich hab die Story von *Rise of the Tomb Raider* jetzt durch. Das Spiel ist definitiv besser als der vorherige Teil. Weniger Geballere, dafür mehr Erkundung, Gräber und Rätsel.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. Februar 2016)

Ich spiele im Moment den original Witcher in der Enhanced Edition. Keine Ahnung, aber das Spiel ist an einigen Stellen ziemlich genial...an anderen Stellen allerdings auch etwas schwach. Nach jetzt ca. sechs Stunden, gebe ich dem Spiel aber noch etwas Zeit um mich doch noch zu überzeugen. Technisch okay, und einfache Istallation ( Boxed-Version) Fazit - solide/spielbar


----------



## Homerous (20. Februar 2016)

Hätte nicht wieder mit *Saints Row 4 *anfangen sollen...
So abgedreht. Ich glaube die Entwickler haben sich zuerst zugekokst, ein paar Pilze gemampft, dann GTA gespielt und danach Brainstorming fürs neue Saints Row gemacht.  Wie höre ich jetzt mit dem Spiel auf?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2016)

Ich stecke seit einer Stunde in* The Stanley Parable*... Holy Shit, was ist DAS denn für ein Mindfuck-Zeug?!


----------



## McDrake (21. Februar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich spiele im Moment den original Witcher in der Enhanced Edition. Keine Ahnung, aber das Spiel ist an einigen Stellen ziemlich genial...an anderen Stellen allerdings auch etwas schwach. Nach jetzt ca. sechs Stunden, gebe ich dem Spiel aber noch etwas Zeit um mich doch noch zu überzeugen. Technisch okay, und einfache Istallation ( Boxed-Version) Fazit - solide/spielbar



Ich hatte Problem mit der normalen Installation der damaligen Collectors Edition (Erstauflage), bzw mit dem Starten.
Hab dann den Code bei GOG eingegeben. Damit habe ich nun auch alles von der CE in digitaler Form (Soundtrack, Making of, Artbook, etc) auf GOG zum runterladen.
Ok, der Kalender ist dann sogar etwas neuer... aus dem Jahr 2013


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich stecke seit einer Stunde in* The Stanley Parable*... Holy Shit, was ist DAS denn für ein Mindfuck-Zeug?!



Pass auf Stanley Parabel kann Motion Sickness und Epilepsie auslösen in zwei Räumen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Pass auf Stanley Parabel kann Motion Sickness und Epilepsie auslösen in zwei Räumen


Bin für beides nicht anfällig, darum wage ich die Gefahr. [emoji3]


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2016)

Ich hab den Tabletop Simulator den Abend über gespielt. Das ist ja echt ein geniales "Programm". Da kann man alle möglichen Spiele wie Mensch ärgere Dich nicht, Monopoly, Dame, Pokern, Schach mit anderen Zocken. Karten kloppen, selbst Puzzlen. Da gibt es auch so RPG Sets, mit denen man anscheinend Dungeons machen kann. Da kann man irgendwie auch eigene Spiele entwickeln und es gibt eine Workshop Anbindung, wo man schon andere Sachen runterladen kann.
Wer also gerne Gesellschaftsspiele zockt, Karten kloppt, aber nicht immer mit den Leuten räumlich verbunden ist, der kann das hier über den Tabletop Simulator sehr gut.


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin für beides nicht anfällig, darum wage ich die Gefahr. [emoji3]



Bei Motion Sickness dachte ich das auch ^^ Dann kam der LSD Raum


----------



## Phurba (23. Februar 2016)

*Fran Bow*, das ist ja mal ein erzählerisch, stilistisch und atmosphärisch sehr gelungenes Adventure. Bin noch nicht besonders weit aber sehr gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Februar 2016)

momentan spiele ich fast ausschließlich metroidvanias, v.a. die metroid-serie wird wieder mal gehörig gezockt. neben dem großartigen remake von teil eins (zero mission) und meinem lieblingsteil (fusion) habe ich jetzt mit other m angefangen, was auch hier mein 3. durchgang ist. ich hoffe wirklich auf ein bald erscheinendes RICHTIGES metroid, immerhin hat die serie dieses jahr den 30er. das letzte spiel der serie ist im übrigen schon 5 1/2 jahre her.
federation force ist einfach kein wirklicher metroid-titel, es sei denn es wird eine kampagne mit samus und anderem grafikstil als hauptinhalt vorgestellt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Februar 2016)

Gerade die erste Episode von *The Walking Dead: Michonne* durchgespielt.
Ich find es zunächst ganz gut, dass man keine Vorkenntnise braucht, weil ich die nämlich nicht habe.
Allerdings kapieren Comic-Leser vermutlich schneller, was es mit Michonnes Alpträumen von den zwei Mädchen auf sich hat.

Die Story find ich bisher nicht so berauschend.


Spoiler



Erinnerte mich irgendwie zu sehr an Season 2.
Es ist halt wieder eine große Gruppe, die andere Menschen entführt, ausraubt usw. und unsere Protagonistin gerät in deren Fänge.
Das gleiche wie mit Clem und Carvers Gruppe.



Cool fand ich dagegen die Inszenierung der Kampfszenen mit Michonne. 
Besonders auf der Fähre, wo man so eine Button-Kombo hinlegen muss, das hatte schon irgendwie Stil, wie sie da mit ihrer Machette durch die Zombies wirbelt.
Enttäuschend war irgendwie auch wieder die Länge.
Nach 80 Minuten war alles vorbei. Da war Telltale früher auch mal besser.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Februar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nach 80 Minuten war alles vorbei. Da war Telltale früher auch mal besser.



Wow das ist ja wirklich nicht viel  Bei TWD Staffel 1 und 2 war ich pro Episode immer so zw 2-3 Stunden beschäftigt. 
Werde mir den Ableger wohl nicht zulegen. Wenn überhaupt dann für unter 5 Euro im Sale.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wow das ist ja wirklich nicht viel  Bei TWD Staffel 1 und 2 war ich pro Episode immer so zw 2-3 Stunden beschäftigt.
> Werde mir den Ableger wohl nicht zulegen. Wenn überhaupt dann für unter 5 Euro im Sale.


Stimmt nicht so ganz. Bei Season 1 haut das mit ca. 2 Stunden pro Episode hin, so das man auf eine Gesamtspielzeit von 10 - 12 Stunden kommt. Season 2 hab ich allerdings in knapp über 8 Stunden geschafft, was wiederum 1 1/2 Stunden die Folge macht, und ich hab dabei nicht gehetzt. Ebenso bei Bigby Wolf. Also deckt sich das doch in etwa mit den letzten Telltale-Spielen, umfangmäßig betrachtet.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2016)

Sollte Michonne nicht eher so erwas wie 400 days werden?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Februar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sollte Michonne nicht eher so erwas wie 400 days werden?



Nein, das war ja ein klassischer DLC.
Michonne ist eine eigenständige Miniserie.


----------



## golani79 (24. Februar 2016)

Wieviele Episoden soll es denn bei Michonne geben?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wieviele Episoden soll es denn bei Michonne geben?


Drei. Und im April dann auch komplett.


----------



## golani79 (24. Februar 2016)

Danke - glaub, das wird dann mal ein Deal werden.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht so ganz.



Dann stimmt es vllt bei deiner Spielzeit nicht so ganz, bei meiner trifft 2-3 Stunden als Angabe zu. Bei Staffel 1 hab ich insgesamt 13 Stunden gebraucht, also im Schnitt mehr als 2 Stunden pro Episode. 
Bei Staffel 2 trifft dann 2-3 nicht mehr zu gebe ich zu, allerdings waren es auch hier noch 2 Stunden pro Episode. 
Wolf Among Us hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber auch Tales from the Borderlands hat bei mir 11 Stunden gedauert. ~80 Minuten wäre da doch etwas enttäuschend.


----------



## Homerous (24. Februar 2016)

Entweder hol ich mir also das Michonne-Ding - oder warte auf das Day of the Tentacle für PS4.

Auf jeden Fall versuch ich mich gerade an *LEGO Marvel's Avengers. *Die Aussage der 8 Open Worlds reizt mich, wobei die deutsche Synchro echt grauenhaft gemacht ist. Schade! Ansonsten aber gutes Spiel, gerade die lebendig wirkenden Städte und die Missionen (bis auf die Rätsel, die sind zu einfach!)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2016)

*The Stanley Parable* lege ich erst einmal beiseite. Es hat schon einen sehr schrägen Humor, auch bedingt durch den Narrator und den Bruch der vierten Wand, und bisher hab ich schon locker ein Dutzend verschiedener Enden gesichtet. Allerdings muss man wenn das Spiel mehrere Stunden am Stück spielen, damit sich mit jedem Neudurchgang durch den Arbeitsplatz ein (je nach eigenem Handeln) ganz anderes Geschehen ergibt. Spielt man es täglich von Neuem muss man sich bereits bekannte Enden über sich ergehen ehe wieder was Neues an Verrücktem finden lässt.

Unterdessen kämpfe ich mich mit Stirnband, Kriegsbemalung und mächtigem Rüssel durch Massen von außerirdischen Invasoren - als *TEMBO!!! The Badass Elephant!* 
Das ist wieder so eine Art Jump'n Run der in die gleiche Kerbe schlägt wie Hell Yeah! Bonbon-bunte Comicwelten, vollgestopft mit herrlich bescheuerten Ideen und bildschirmfüllender Brachial-Action. Typische Sega-Kost. Mir gefällt's sehr! ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Februar 2016)

Vor etwa einer Woche hat mich irgendwie plötzlich die Daedalic-Adventure-Lust gepackt und ich hab mir *Deponia* (den ersten Teil) installiert. Hab das Spiel damals nicht durchgespielt, da mich das Setting zu der Zeit nicht so begeistert hat und irgendwie auch die Adventure-Laune gefehlt hat. Aber irgendwie hat's mir jetzt doch Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es meiner Meinung nach Edna bricht aus und The Whispered World nicht das Wasser reichen konnte. Wie auch immer: Teil 2 und 3 werden gerade installiert, da kam mir auch die Ankündigung für Teil 4 vor ein paar Tagen sehr gelegen.

Was ich jetzt noch bräuchte, wäre die Ankündigung für ein neues DSA-Adventure (Satinavs Ketten und Memoria fand ich auch sehr gut). Und endlich ein Releasedatum für The Last Door Season 2 ... die Ungeduld nagt an mir wie Ratten im Gemäuer!


----------



## Sanador (27. Februar 2016)

*Plants vs Zombies: Garden Warfare 2*
Sehr schönes Spiel mit einem solch verspielten Stil. Zumindest hat es was als Mini-Zombie Commander Shepard einen Titanfall zu ordern. 
Nur dass die Klasse "Rosie" zu stark ist, nervt ziemlich im Multiplayer.


----------



## Rising-Evil (27. Februar 2016)

Hab nochmal * GTA 5 *
rausgekramt, um die verschiedenen Enden durchzuspielen. 
Kann mir da bitte einer der Redakteure sagen, warum ihr dafür 95 (!) % gebt ?


Spoiler



Ganz ehrlich; die Enden sind ein Witz - es kommt einem vor, als wollte Rockstar die Geschichte irgendwie zuende bringen, egal wie...
Trevor oder Michael zu töten ist einfach nur komplett sinnfrei & nebenbei grausam inszeniert 
Und das dritte Ende, toll weniger gewalttätig, aber es ist ziemlich 08/15 und offenbart obendrein die gravierendste Schwäche der GTA 5-Story...
Es passiert einfach nix !
Keiner wird verraten, es gibt keine dramatische Wendung, die Charaktere machen keine wirkliche Wandlung durch (der Schwarze wohnt in einem anderen Haus - Wow !)
 - keiner, aber auch wirklich KEINER ist sympathisch (Novum in GTA), die Missionen laufen immer auf Schießereien hinaus - Leute, warum 95 % ?
Weil's Tiere in der Welt gibt ?
Weil's 3 Hauptcharaktere gibt ?
Weil "Self Radio" ein guter Radiosender ist ?
Ich sehe da wirklich keinen Grund für so eine herausragende Bewertung


----------



## Neawoulf (1. März 2016)

Heute ist endlich die Early Access Version von *Automobilista Motorsports Simulator* (quasi Nachfolger/Weiterentwicklung von Stock Car Extreme) erschienen. Hat noch seine Fehlerchen, aber macht schon ne Menge Spaß, auch (oder gerade weil?) es sich noch sehr nach Stock Car Extreme anfühlt. Force Feedback ist super (da kann meiner Meinung nach selbst rFactor 2 nicht mithalten), Physik ist super. Die neuen Stadium Super Trucks teste ich gerade und die Dinger sind einfach nur böse. Groß, schwer, viel Leistung und Drehmoment, dazu ein ein Fahrwerk so weich wie meine Knie, wenn der fette V8 Motor losbrüllt, und das mit Sprungschanzen auf den Rennstrecken. Die beiden anderen neuen Fahrzeugklassen (Rallycross Evo X und V10 Formel 1 Wagen) hab ich noch nicht getestet (bin ich am rumexperimentieren, wie ich SweetFX zusammen mit der Kantenglättung nutzen kann), aber das kommt heute Abend noch.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. März 2016)

Wieder mal unterwegs auf Coruscant und anderen Planeten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2016)

Kacke seit 1 1/2 Stunden am Endboss von *Tembo - The Badass Elephant* ab. In drei Phasen muss man diesen killen. Phase 1 und 2 - kein Problem, aber Nummer 3?! No way!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. März 2016)

Ich stelle fest, DayZ läuft noch immer wie Arsch.


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ich stelle fest, DayZ läuft noch immer wie Arsch.



Also flüssig????
Woher soll ich wissen, wie Dein Stuhlgang ist



Bin (sind, meine Frau spielt das Game ebenfalls) noch immer *Witcher 1*.
Teilweise sehr viel Laufarbeit, muss mal gesagt werden.

Inzwischen wurde ich aus Wyzima rausteleportiert und sehe endlich eine neue Gegend.
Bin allerdings schon relativ stark und recht gut ausgerüstet.
Zuerst habe ich einen Grossteil der neuen Gegend erkundet und nebenbei gleich bei ein paar Quests vorgegriffen.

Eigentlich lässt grade die Motivation ein wenig nach.
Aber mich intertessierts, wie die Story weitergeht.

Das coolste ist aber, dass wir mal wieder ein Game zusammen spielen.
Zwar an verschiedenen Rechnern, aber gleichzeitig.
Andere Paare schauen sich x Folgen von GOT zusammen an, wir spielen Witcher.


----------



## VerspieltZugetextet (4. März 2016)

Privat (also nur für mich) spiele ich *Witcher 3 Wild Hunt*. Das Spiel ist echt der Hammer. Vor allem Zeitfressermäßig  "Eigentlich wollte ich schon aufhören, aber da reit ich jetzt noch hin.. oh dann hau ich noch das Monster... jetzt will ich wissen wie die Quest endet!" schwubs 5 Stunden rum.

Und sonst noch *The Long Dark* und *Rise of the Tomb Raider * als Lets Play.


@McDrake Ich beneide dich ^^ Mein Mann würde mir nen Vogel zeigen wenn ich ihn fragen würde ob wir zusammen irgendwas spielen


----------



## Rabowke (4. März 2016)

VerspieltZugetextet schrieb:


> [...]@McDrake Ich beneide dich ^^ Mein Mann würde mir nen Vogel zeigen wenn ich ihn fragen würde ob wir zusammen irgendwas spielen


Echt?

Im Normalfall ist es doch andersrum ... meine Frau würde mir zwar kein Vogel zeigen, aber sie würde nie etwas am PC bzw. Konsole spielen, egal ob SP oder MP.


----------



## VerspieltZugetextet (4. März 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> Im Normalfall ist es doch andersrum ... meine Frau würde mir zwar kein Vogel zeigen, aber sie würde nie etwas am PC bzw. Konsole spielen, egal ob SP oder MP.



Echt. Der spielt nicht. In den knapp acht Ehejahren bis jetzt kann ich die Zeit die der mal was gespielt hat an einer Hand abzählen. Und das meiste davon war dann Tennis oder Bowling an der Wii.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also flüssig????
> Woher soll ich wissen, wie Dein Stuhlgang ist



Gehen wir einfach mal davon aus, dass mein Stuhlgang gesund und nicht "flüssig" ist.


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Gehen wir einfach mal davon aus, dass mein Stuhlgang gesund und nicht "flüssig" ist.



Gibt es dafür etwa auch schon eine App die den Arzt ersetzt ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür etwa auch schon eine App die den Arzt ersetzt ?



Die After-App! Manche feiern das ganze ja auch schon in sogenannten After-Show-Partys.


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2016)

Die Amys haben ja glaub ich sogar eine Website die "Rate your Poo" heisst ^^


----------



## shippy74 (5. März 2016)

Gestern Gears Of Wars beendet (X360) und gleich mit Teil 2 angefangen, Hab ewig nach den beiden Titel gesucht,sind fast nicht zu bekommen. Teil 3 und 4 waren schon gut aber was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab ist der zweite teil mein absoluter Favorit. Eine geniale Serie wenn man auf viel Blut und einfaches umnieten steht...


----------



## Phurba (5. März 2016)

Bei* Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut* bin ich jetzt bei über 60 Std. und immer noch nicht durch. Das ist eines der ganz seltenen Spiele, wo es mir Spaß macht jedes e-book und Ähnliches zu lesen, Setting und Thematik sind einfach genial. Freue mich schon auf den Sommer, wenn der Nachfolger erscheint. Nebenbei habe ich jetzt noch *Grim Dawn* gestartet, sieht vielversprechend aus und die Kritiken sind ja auch recht ordentlich.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. März 2016)

SWTOR. Gesamtspielzeit aller 14 Charaktere: 1653 Stunden.


----------



## Homerous (5. März 2016)

Hab mich zusammen mit zwei Freunden an *Garden Warfare 2, *genauer am Singleplayer versucht.
Erstmal muss ich die taktische Tiefe loben. Für jede Art gibt es auf beiden Seiten eine Klasse, von denen jede Vor- und Nachteile haben, die ziemlich ausgeglichen sind. Nur die Rose Rosie (Welch Überraschung) wirkt teilweise extrem stark und trieb mich regelmäßig zur Verzweiflung.
Animationen und Sound sind lustig und von Nachladegeräusch bis Todesanimation gut gemacht.
Und es gibt eine kleine Welt, in der man seine Nebenaufgaben erfüllen, Taktiken ausprobieren und Charaktere hochleveln kann. In dieser Welt gibt es auch Truhen, in der es Kohle oder Deko gibt. Als Endecker war das für mich ein Pluspunkt, da ich so eine Ausrede hatte meine Mistpieler im Stich zu lassen und irgendwohin zu rennen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. März 2016)

Tööröööö!!! Nach einer weiteren Stunde verzweifelter Versuche hab ich doch endlich den* Tembo*-Endgegner geknackt! 
Alles in allem ein nettes Action-Jump'n Run mit gut und gerne 5 (Netto-)Stunden Spielzeit.


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2016)

Deponia Doomsday durchgespielt

Du blickvernebelstes Miststück !!



Spoiler



Es gibt immer einen Rufus, es gibt immer ein Elysium und es gibt immer ein Weg nach Elysium

Zeitreise Paradoxum bekannt aus Butterfly Effect und Bioshock Infinite

Beim Versuch alles besser zu machen wird alles nur noch schlimmer

Er ist Rufus Retter von Deponia aber er ist auch Rufus der Zerstörer von Deponia & Elysium

Er ist beide zusammen


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2016)

AC Syndicate

Hoffentlich bin ich durch bis Dienstag!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. März 2016)

Stardew Valley. 
Es ist die Hölle. "Nur noch schnell was neues pflanzen. Eben noch das Wohnhaus ausbauen. Oh, in zwei Tagen findet ein Fest statt? Das mache ich noch rasch!"

Und schon sind Stunden vergangen. [emoji6]
Hat was von Meditation.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. März 2016)

Ziemlich dreister Harvest Moon Klon.....


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ziemlich dreister Harvest Moon Klon.....



Egaaaaaal. [emoji6]

Das habe ich tatsächlich nie gespielt. zum Glück. Mein Sozialleben wäre zur Hölle gegangen. [emoji6]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Egaaaaaal. [emoji6]
> 
> Das habe ich tatsächlich nie gespielt. zum Glück. *Mein Sozialleben wäre zur Hölle gegangen. *[emoji6]


Und heute kannst du es dir erlauben, richtig?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und heute kannst du es dir erlauben, richtig?



Zumindest wenn das neue Dark Souls rauskommt und ich partiell Strohwitwe werde. [emoji1]
Dann wird meine Farm die Zentrale der Weltherrschaft werden mit einer Armee dicker Hühnchen.


----------



## golani79 (6. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ziemlich dreister Harvest Moon Klon.....



Soll aber ziemlich gut sein - hab Harvest Moon selbst nie gespielt, Stardew Village werde ich mir aber wohl auch mal holen.


Hab gestern mal in Black Desert reingeschaut - aber noch nicht lang genug gespielt, um mir ein wirkliches Bild zu machen.
Es wirkt auf alle Fälle ziemlich recht vielversprechend.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ziemlich dreister Harvest Moon Klon.....



Welches Spiel ist heutzutage denn kein Klon von irgendeinem Konzept? So wie ich das sehe, hat Stardew Valley dank Kampfsystem und "Dungeons" noch etwas ausgeprägtere Rollenspiel-Elemente. Werde ich mich auch irgendwann holen, macht mich deutlich mehr an als Harvest Moon selbst. Zudem gibt es kein Harvest Moon auf dem PC, das dürfen den Machern also relativ am Arsch vorbeigehen, ob ein Indie-Entwickler jetzt eine Alternative für PC-Spieler hevorgebracht hat.


----------



## Rising-Evil (6. März 2016)

nach gefühlt 1000 Toden endlich dieser beknackte Stelle bei Dr.Kuhlman in * Alien: Isolation * geschafft...
Verdammtes Drecksalien !


----------



## MichaelG (6. März 2016)

Aktuell Rainbow Six Siege Situations (bin da fast durch auf schwer). Letzte "Situation" in einer Berghütte. Bislang rund 8 h in den Titel versenkt. Danach probiere ich das ganze nochmal auf realistisch und danach Terroristenjagd bevor ich mir mal den MP anschaue. Und dann seit gestern Farcry Primal. Ubisofts Liefertermin-Einhaltung ist unter aller...... Trotz Vorbestellung kam meine CE vom Primal erst gestern an. 

Und wozu Ubisoft unbedingt 2 Steelboxen (darunter die eher unpassende von FC4) und die Standardbox beilegen muß ist mir echt schleierhaft. Die Steelbox allein hätte vollauf gelangt. Aber das Wörterbuch finde ich witzig und die Karte ist auch ein nettes Goodie. Ebenso die Box mit den "Zähnen".


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. März 2016)

Gerade noch mal das neue Need for Speed durchgespielt. Diesmal aber nicht auf der Konsole ... 
Mehr dazu nächste Woche.


----------



## Homerous (6. März 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gerade noch mal das neue Need for Speed durchgespielt. Diesmal aber nicht auf der Konsole ...
> Mehr dazu nächste Woche.



Oho! Eine Vorschauversion, eh?

Vielleicht hätte ich warten sollen und nicht wieder meine PS4 mit Spielen zumüllen die ich auf dem PC viel besser kann. Wie bei Garden Warfare. Aber ich wollte ja Splitscreen...

Ich fang dann mal mit *The Witness *an, nur um zu gucken ob mein Gehirn nach soviel Garden Warfare und Saints Row noch funktioniert. Mal gucken ob es so gut ist wie alle sagen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. März 2016)

passt eigentlich nicht ganz hier rein:
ich hab mir nach monaten jetzt mal das alternative ende von *life is strange* angesehen.
selbst spielen wollt ichs nicht. ja, ich bin ein kolossaler warmduscher!


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2016)

Spoiler



Meinst das Safe Arcadia Bay Ende oder das Rette Chloe Ende ?


----------



## Enisra (6. März 2016)

ich denke dass das B Ende das Alternative Ende ist, alleine von der Darstellung


----------



## Bonkic (6. März 2016)

nein, für mich ist A das alternative ende.


----------



## Enisra (6. März 2016)

naja, wenn man sich mal B anschaut, dann wirkt das halt etwas als ob man das nur reingebaut hat um auch nen B Ende zu haben :/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> passt eigentlich nicht ganz hier rein:
> ich hab mir nach monaten jetzt mal das alternative ende von *life is strange* angesehen.
> selbst spielen wollt ichs nicht. ja, ich bin ein kolossaler warmduscher!


Nach dem Motto:
Immer muss man alles selber machen lassen...


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2016)

Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NqWcpEZ3GY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



#Teampricefield


----------



## McDrake (7. März 2016)

Dank meinem neuen Joystick, führe ich meine Cobra in *Elite Dangerous* wieder ein wenig Gassi.
Ehrlich gesagt, fliege ich mit dem Hotas X nicht wirklich besser, als zuvor mit einem normalen Joystick + Tastatur.
Natürlich ists beim Geschwindigkeit anpassen genauer und irgendwie halt auch recht cool, mit der linken Hand den Schieberegler bis zum Anschlag zu drücken.
Aber beim Landen ists nicht viel komfortabler. 

Egal.
Werde wieder ein paar Stunden mit dem Game verbringen und dann wohl wieder ein wenig ruhen lassen.
Ich find das Spiel entspannend. Wohl ähnlich wie ein Trucksimulator


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. März 2016)

Hab jetzt auch mal in Stardew Valley reingschaut. Und...nuja... es ist halt Harvest Moon^^ Haut mich nicht um, da ich das Prinzip ja kenne. Von den Elementen, die es in HM nicht gab, also Kämpfe z.b., hab ich noch nichts mitbekommen, aber stehe auch noch am Anfang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (7. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dank meinem neuen Joystick, führe ich meine Cobra in *Elite Dangerous* wieder ein wenig Gassi.
> Ehrlich gesagt, fliege ich mit dem Hotas X nicht wirklich besser, als zuvor mit einem normalen Joystick + Tastatur.
> Natürlich ists beim Geschwindigkeit anpassen genauer und irgendwie halt auch recht cool, mit der linken Hand den Schieberegler bis zum Anschlag zu drücken.
> Aber beim Landen ists nicht viel komfortabler.



So ein Gerät in der Preisklasse macht das Spielen in erster Linie angenehmer und steigert die Immersion.
Wenn Du wirklich einen fühlbaren Unterschied bei der Präzision haben wollen würdest, dann müsstest Du weitaus tiefer in die Tasche greifen (z.B. ein Thrustaster HOTAS Warthog).
Damit könntest Du das Raumschiff halt noch wesentlich feinfühliger steuern. Das lohnt sich aber natürlich finanziell nicht wenn Du nur ab und an zur Entspannung durch den Raum gleitest. Ist eher was für Hardcore Sim-Freaks. ^^


----------



## Taiwez (8. März 2016)

Hab mir gestern auch *Stardew Valley *gekauft, weil ich ein kleiner Harvest-Moon Fanboy bin und Nyx mir das Spiel aufgezwungen hat! 

Ist halt wirklich eins zu eins Harvest Moon, der Stil ist aber etwas anders und das Spiel erklärt wesentlich weniger, lässt dafür aber auch mehr Freiheiten als in HM zu. Gefällt mir bis jetzt ganz gut, heute Abend schaue ich mal etwas mehr in das Spiel rein.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. März 2016)

Hussa, ich bin mit *Chaos auf Deponia* fertig. Tolles Spiel, hat mir in allen Punkten besser gefallen, als Teil 1. *Goodbye Deponia* wird morgen Abend angefangen, bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.

Zwischenbilanz: Die Deponia-Reihe wird zwar wohl nicht ganz in den "Olymp" meiner Lieblingsadventures aufsteigen (dafür reißt mich die Story nicht genug mit und das Setting geht ein wenig an meinem Geschmack vorbei), dennoch machen mir die Spiele 'ne Menge Spaß und das Rätseldesign und der Humor wecken Erinnerungen an diverse Lucas Arts Klassiker. Teil 4 (und eventuelle Nachfolger) wird auf jeden Fall auch gespielt, dazwischen evtl. noch NIght of the Rabbit, das ich noch nicht gespielt habe.


----------



## Bonkic (8. März 2016)

ooops falscher thread.

aber: rocket league. immer und immer wieder.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2016)

Hab heute mit *Luckslinge*r angefangen. Die Grafik sieht wie aus der Atari 2600-Ära, der Soundtrack wie aus bekannten Spaghetti-Western geklaut, und der Held könnte von Quentin Tarantino stammen. Ob's daran liegt dass es ein farbiger Gringo ist?! Hmm.... Neeeeeeee!!! 

Ist aber ein sehr cooles wie witziges Jump'n Shoot-Spiel.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. März 2016)

The Division


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2016)

Momentan bin ich echt in einer Zwickmühle. Ich weiß nicht was ich zocken soll. Farcy Primal macht massiven Spaß, das Crafting paßt dazu wie zu keinem anderen Teil zu vor, das Setting fixt an. Es macht auch Spaß mit dem weißen Tiger den ich habe die Gegner zu demontieren. 

Auf der anderen Seite könnte ich Ubisoft abgrundtief dafür hassen, daß sie quasi zeitgleich The Divison auf die Welt losgelassen haben.   Das ist auch so ein Game wo ich mich beherrschen muß, rechtzeitig aufzuhören. Da erwische ich mich wie auch bei Primal immer wieder mit dem Punkt "doch noch einen Quest machen", diese Nebenmission erledigen,... Bin nach knapp 2.5 h in The Division ungefähr an dem Punkt angelangt wo die open Beta gespielt hat. Habe nun das Safehouse im Postgebäude und im Medizintrakt den ersten Teil ausgebaut.

Die Grafik von The Division ist wirklich top, die Snowdrop-Enine zaubert eine phantastische Atmosphäre. Die holo-ähnliche "3D"-Karte wirkt auch wirklich gut gemacht. Bin heute Abend echt am überlegen, welches Spiel ich anwerfen soll...

Ich bin aber auch kein Typ der schnell durch das Spiel durchrushen will nur damit ich zeitnah das nächste spielen kann. Wenn will ich in beiden Games schon die Nebenmissionen mitnehmen und das Spiel genießen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. März 2016)

Warum nicht einfach im Tageswechsel spielen? Dann kommt keines von beidem zu kurz.


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2016)

Jepp. Hab ich mir auch so gedacht. Dann wäre heute Primal dran.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. März 2016)

Siehe, so einfach lassen sich Probleme lösen. ^^


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2016)

*Elite Dangerous Horizons

*Hab mir das Addon geleistet.
Hmm.. was soll ich sagen?
Bis jetzt bringts halt ein wenig mehr Abwechslung in den Handelsalltag.
Bis ich allerdings die erste Bodenmission (Pilot finden) gemeistert hatte, kam ich mir wiedermal wie der grösste Noob vor.
Musste einige Videos und Foren durchsuchen, bis ich wirklich wusste, was zu tun ist.

Dann kamen noch Ruckelorgien dazu.
Das lag allerdings daran, dass die Planetenoberflächen natürlich mehr Rechenpower benötigen.
Im Weltall konnte ich alles auf Ultra/Hoch setzten und hatte 60FPS.
Diese Grundeinstellung hat Elite dann übernommen, was dazu führte, dass ich beim Landenanflug teilweise grade mal 10FPS hatte.
Hab die Grafikoption für die Planeten erst jetzt entdeckt und werde da ein wenig rumtesten.

Aus purem Zufall bin ich jetzt auch noch in unserem Sonnensystem gelandet.
Ich nehme eigentlich Aufträge vom Schwarzen Brett entgegen oder kaufe einfach günstig ein und fliege ein paar Systeme weiter... halt planlos.
Gestern befand ich mich dann unverhofft im System "Alpha Centauri". Und als kleiner Hobbyastronom weiss man ja, dass dies nur ein "Katzensprung" von unserem Sonnensystem entfernt ist.
Also hab ich aus reiner Spass noch einen weiteren Sprung Richtung Erde gemacht.


----------



## Rising-Evil (10. März 2016)

hab das experimentelle Rumble-Feature beim * Steam Controller * mal ausprobiert...
Wirkt komisch, da es nur eine Emulation und eigentlich nur ein haptisches Feedback ist, d.h. sich nicht wie z.B. das Rumble Feature beim XBox Controller anfühlt...
Trotzdem würd ich den SC weiter empfehlen, da er (durch ein bisschen rumprobieren) selbst mit FIFA und Battlefield funktioniert (also quasi mit allen PC-Spielen)


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Plan, was die Leute auf Steam alle mit ihren Performance-Problemen haben. Ich hab 60 FPS.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. März 2016)

Ist das Hitman?


----------



## Kwengie (12. März 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gerade noch mal das neue Need for Speed durchgespielt. Diesmal aber nicht auf der Konsole ...
> Mehr dazu nächste Woche.



das soll doch erst am 17.März rauskommen, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## MichaelG (12. März 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür massive Grafikbugs wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. März 2016)

Nur unter DX12. Hatte das Spiel zunächst damit gestartet und dann auf DX11 umgestellt - darauf lauft es auf sehr hohen bis Ultra-Einstellungen weitestgehend flüssig. Bei Menschenansammlungen geht es gerät es dann doch mal ein wenig ins Stocken, läuft ansonsten aber stabil und ohne Fehler.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. März 2016)

Kwengie schrieb:


> das soll doch erst am 17.März rauskommen, oder etwa nicht?



Dir ist schon klar, was wir beruflich machen?


----------



## Enisra (12. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, was wir beruflich machen?



hmmmm
Roter Name und Redakteur steht drunter
neee, komm nicht drauf
vielleicht nen kleiner Tipp?


----------



## McDrake (12. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmmm
> Roter Name und Redakteur steht drunter
> neee, komm nicht drauf
> vielleicht nen kleiner Tipp?



LÜGENPRESSE!!!!!


----------



## Spassbremse (12. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, was wir beruflich machen?



Irgendwas mit Medien!


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, was wir beruflich machen?



Über Brüste schreiben und Panzer Dating Spiele testen ^^



DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Kein Plan, was die Leute auf Steam alle mit ihren Performance-Problemen haben. Ich hab 60 FPS.



Der Rest der Grafik wird mit den nächsten Episoden ausgeliefert


----------



## McDrake (13. März 2016)

*Stardew Valley*

Ich wollte mir das Game eigentlich mal bei nem Sale zulegen.
Aber heute hatte ich einfach irgendwie Lust auf so ein Spiel.
Also Kreditkarte gezückt und auf GOG gekauft.

Tja... das war vor ca fünf Stunden... und solange spiele ich das Teil jetzt auch schon.
Das sagt wohl so ziemlich alles über das Spiel aus 
Bin vollkommen zufrieden und habe das bekommen, was ich mir erhofft habe und sogar noch ein wenig mehr.
Eine Aufbauspiel ohne Hektik.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2016)

Aktuell FC Primal und The Division. Bei TD hab ich nun endlich ordentliche Waffen und Ausrüstung. Bin gerade in Hells Kitchen unterwegs und Lvl. 15.


----------



## Phurba (13. März 2016)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch The Division geholt, für die PS4 allerdings. So sehr ich das formelhafte an den Ubisoft-Spielen auch hasse, die Settings machen mich dann doch immer wieder mal ziemlich an. Das war so bei AC Syndicate, und hat auch bei The Division den Ausschlag zum Kauf gegeben. Dieses New York wollte ich einfach erleben, mal schauen, was es kann.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2016)

Ubisoft schafft es immer wieder phänomenale Atmosphären zu zaubern. Darin sind sie imho unübertroffen. Und so viel formelhaftes hat TD nun auch wieder nicht. Die Collectibles finde ich als Erzählungsinstrument sogar sehr gut.


----------



## Phurba (13. März 2016)

Habe auch gerade erst angefangen, würde mich freuen wenn man dem Spiel das ubisoftige weniger als gewohnt anmerken würde.


----------



## MichaelG (14. März 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade erst angefangen, würde mich freuen wenn man dem Spiel das ubisoftige weniger als gewohnt anmerken würde.



Es gibt keine Funktürme.  Einige Nebenmissionstypen (Geisel befreien, Wasserwerk übernehmen, Antennen reparieren wiederholen sich je Stadtbezirk. Aber durch die unterschiedlichen Gebäudetypen fällt das nicht so auf.

In den frei begehbaren Wohnungen findet man teils auch Goodies.

Wenn Du kein Hetzer bist und alles mitnimmst kannst Du allein für den SP locker 50 h einplanen. 

Bin bei 25 h (davon 5-6 h Darkzone) und gerade mal Lvl. 15/Darkzone Lvl. 8 und bei rund 36% Fortschritt.


----------



## Phurba (14. März 2016)

Ich werde mich auch nicht abhetzen, zumal ich wohl eher wenig Multiplayer spielen werde wahrscheinlich.


----------



## MichaelG (14. März 2016)

Sehe ich ähnlich. War nur in der DZ wegen besserer Ausrüstung (erfolglos).


----------



## Phurba (14. März 2016)

Ohne Team ist es wohl ziemlich schwierig in der DZ was ich so gehört habe.


----------



## MichaelG (14. März 2016)

Ich war ein lonely Wolf. Aber spätestens in der Abholzone wurde ich vom Feind überrannt. Hatte aber auch besch... Waffen. Die verursachten kaum Schaden. Aber ich war nach 2 Treffern down und ohne Teamkamerad der mich hätte heilen können damit tot.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Funktürme.


Dafür aber Safehouses mit Nachrichtenoffizier+Karte, was vom systemischen Ansatz her praktisch identisch funktioniert zu den Funktürmen in FC oder dem Adlerauge in AC...


----------



## Scholdarr (14. März 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Ohne Team ist es wohl ziemlich schwierig in der DZ was ich so gehört habe.


Du kannst immer Glück oder Pech haben. Du wirst eben zufällig mit anderen Leuten in eine Instanz zusammengewürfelt. Manchmal geht alles ganz friedlich ab und auch als Solospieler kann man problemlos Items extrahieren und fremde Spieler helfen sich sogar gegenseitig gegen KI-Gegner, ganz ohne Absprache. Manchmal entbrennen aber auch richtige Kleinkriege, in denen man als Solospieler schnell aufgerieben wird. Ist also schwer zu sagen, einfach mal selbst ausprobieren und am besten nicht gleich aufgeben, wenn man ein oder zwei Mal über den Haufen geballert wird.


----------



## MichaelG (14. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dafür aber Safehouses mit Nachrichtenoffizier+Karte, was vom systemischen Ansatz her praktisch identisch funktioniert zu den Funktürmen in FC oder dem Adlerauge in AC...



Das Adlerauge ist eher die Scanfähigkeit. Wo man Feindanwesenheit/Gefahren in der Nähe angezeigt bekommt.

Und der Nachrichtenoffizier schaltet ja nur die Nebenjobs frei. Die Karte die Jobs für die jeweiligen Flügel des HQ.

Meckern kann man immer. Aber ich würde das ganze schon als "neu" ansehen.

Ohne diese Funktion wäre es imho subobtimal. Da müßte man ja nach den Jobs jeden Straßenzug abklappern. Das wäre zwar für die Spieldauer (x-fache der vorhandenen) gut, allerdings auch deprimierend und würde den Spielspaß killen. Dann stolpert man dazu zufällig über die Missionen obwohl man dafür gar nicht bereit ist, findet nicht alle Nebenjobs u.s.w.

Daher finde ich den Ansatz über die Map und den Nachrichtenoffizier zu gehen gar nicht so schlecht.

Sicher, auch ein The Division ist nicht perfekt. Lieber wäre mir auf der einen Seite ein Hitbox-System nach dem Prinzip gezielter Headshot und der Feind ist tot. Dann wären aber die super gepanzerten Einheiten, die gepanzerten Cleaner, die Bosse, die Waffenhierarchien (weiß, grün, blau, gelb) und auch das Charakter-Levelsystem irgendwie sinnlos. Daher ist der Ansatz mit dem Lebensbalken auf der anderen Seite wiederum das sinnvollste wenn man das im Gesamtzusammenhang betrachtet. Und ohne das Skillsystem wiederum würde The Division viel verlieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. März 2016)

Heute Morgen habe ich (womit ich bis vor kurzem ganz und gar nicht gerechnet hätte) aus einer Laune heraus den Download für *The Witcher 3* gestartet, was bedeutet, dass ich es vermutlich ab morgen werde spielen können (danke liebe Telekom für fast 70% Auslastung meiner 16000er Leitung! Ich wohne quasi im Zentrum einer Stadt mit mehr als 70.000 Einwohnern und das ist das Maximum, was ich hier an Internetspeed bekommen kann).

Ich hab mich zum Release und bei meinem ersten Versuch, es durchzuspielen (hab geschätzte 3/4 geschafft) oft über das Spiel aufgeregt, nicht weil es schlecht ist, sondern weil mich diverse Kleinigkeiten (vor allem das GPS-Gameplay, die Kämpfe und die fehlenden Interaktionsmöglichkeiten außerhalb von Quests) gestört haben, die sich zu einem großen Haufen getürmt haben. Dennoch will ich dem Spiel mit seiner tollen Atmosphäre, Story, Charakteren und dem großartigen Questdesign jetzt doch nochmal eine Chance geben. Wahrscheinlich starte ich dieses Mal auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad und mit einigen Mods, die das Ganze ein bisschen spannender gestalten, evtl. ein paar Gameplayelemente hinzufügen usw. Mal sehen, was ich da finde.

Nebenbei beschäftigen mich immer noch *Goodbye Deponia* (großartige Dialoge!), *Automobilista Motorsports Simulator* zum Rennen fahren und *Assetto Corsa* als VR-Fahrsimulation. Darüber thront außerdem die sich langsam wie Kaugummi ziehende Wartezeit auf *The Last Door Season 2* *edit* Es kommt am 29. März


----------



## Phurba (14. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du kannst immer Glück oder Pech haben. Du wirst eben zufällig mit anderen Leuten in eine Instanz zusammengewürfelt. Manchmal geht alles ganz friedlich ab und auch als Solospieler kann man problemlos Items extrahieren und fremde Spieler helfen sich sogar gegenseitig gegen KI-Gegner, ganz ohne Absprache. Manchmal entbrennen aber auch richtige Kleinkriege, in denen man als Solospieler schnell aufgerieben wird. Ist also schwer zu sagen, einfach mal selbst ausprobieren und am besten nicht gleich aufgeben, wenn man ein oder zwei Mal über den Haufen geballert wird.



Danke, gute Info. Werde auf jeden Fall mal reingehen.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Adlerauge ist eher die Scanfähigkeit. Wo man Feindanwesenheit/Gefahren in der Nähe angezeigt bekommt.
> 
> Und der Nachrichtenoffizier schaltet ja nur die Nebenjobs frei. Die Karte die Jobs für die jeweiligen Flügel des HQ.
> 
> Meckern kann man immer. Aber ich würde das ganze schon als "neu" ansehen.


Ich meckere doch gar nicht, ich weise nur (wertfrei) auf eine Gemeinsamkeit hin. 

Mit Adlerauge in AC-Spielen meinte ich hier natürlich das Freischalten und Aufdecken von Missionen in bestimmten Regionen der Karte, wo man ganz oben am höchsten Punkte des höchsten Turms eben das Adlerauge einschalten muss.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. März 2016)

Life is Strange

Bis zum Ende der 2. Episode wäre die Handlung für mich allenfalls Mittelmaß gewesen, zu nichtssagend und ohne entscheidende Momente. Das änderte sich aber mit dem äußerst glaubwürdigen und packenden Dialog zielmich zum Ende der 2. Episode, ich hatte das Gefühl, dass zuvor erlangte Informationen über Charaktere und Spielwelt hilfreich zum Lösen des Problems beitragen.
Was mich aber bisher vielmehr begeistert ist die Spielwelt ansich, schöne Gestaltung und die Möglichkeit mit einer Vielzahl an Objekten zu interagieren, die kleine nette Geschichten zum allgemeinen Hintergrund liefern. 
(Und keines davon triggert irgendeine nächste Cutszene. Ja Telltale ich gehe zuallererst durch den kompletten Raum und fass den am weitesten abgelegenen Gegenstand an, will ich dann, dass meine Erkundung durch die Spielwelt endet: Nein!)
Heute oder morgen wird es dann mit der 4. Episode weitergehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Life is Strange
> 
> Bis zum Ende der 2. Episode wäre die Handlung für mich allenfalls Mittelmaß gewesen, zu nichtssagend und ohne entscheidende Momente. *Das änderte sich aber mit dem äußerst glaubwürdigen und packenden Dialog zielmich zum Ende der 2. Episode, ich hatte das Gefühl, dass zuvor erlangte Informationen über Charaktere und Spielwelt hilfreich zum Lösen des Problems beitragen.*
> Was mich aber bisher vielmehr begeistert ist die Spielwelt ansich, schöne Gestaltung und die Möglichkeit mit einer Vielzahl an Objekten zu interagieren, die kleine nette Geschichten zum allgemeinen Hintergrund liefern.
> ...


Zum Fett-Markierten:

Meintest du nicht vielleicht Episode 3?! Sonst widerspricht sich das mit dem Satz davor.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zum Fett-Markierten:
> 
> Meintest du nicht vielleicht Episode 3?! Sonst widerspricht sich das mit dem Satz davor.



Ne, passt schon, auch wenn ich beim drüberlesen jetzt auch noch mal grübeln musste.  Ich meine eine Situation bevor die Credits über den Schirm flimmern, also ziemlich zum Schluss der 2. Episode , wo für mich wirklich die erzählerischen Qualitäten des Spiels eine tragende Rolle spielten. War einfach toll umgesetzt und das änderte sich dann in der 3. Episode auch nicht mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2016)

Scheiss die Wand an, ich hab* Luckslinger* durch! Hab irgendwann nach dem 20. Versuch aufgehört zu zählen, aber nach einer glatten 3/4-Stunde habe ich endlich den Endboss mit Blei vollgepumpt. Der steht nicht mehr auf! 
Wer keinen Hardcore-Schwierigkeitsgrad scheut und dickste Krümelpixel mag, soll sich ruhig auch mal daran versuchen.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. März 2016)

Ich spiele jetzt seit einer Woche *Dark Souls 2.*Nach 21 Spielstunden und einigen erlegten Bossen ziehe ich mal ein kleines Zwischenfazit: Es gibt viel Licht, aber auch viel Schatten.
Der erste Teil war einfach ein rundes Ding für mich und ich hab die 90 Stunden genossen. Beim zweiten Teil gibt es ein paar Dinge die mich aber bisher nerven.
- Das Design mit dem zentralen Bonfire und dem Teleport von Spielbeginn an. Das tolle an dem ersten Teil war die zusammenhängende Welt die mit Shortcuts durchzogen war und die man sich erstmal nur zu Fuß erarbeiten musste. Beim zweiten Teil bin ich eigentlich nur am umherteleportieren und es stellt sich nicht so richtig das Gefühl einer in sich stimmigen Welt ein wie das noch im ersten Teil der Fall war.
- Teilweise komisch platzierte Gegner. Es gab jetzt zu viele Stellen wo ich subjektiv das Gefühl hatte dass Gegner hier unfair platziert sind. Entweder es ist im ersten Teil mir nicht so aufgefallen, oder es wurde wirklich einfach besseres Leveldesign geleistet.
- Viele eher wenig spektakuläre Bosskämpfe und teilweise vom ersten Teil abgekupfert. Ich hab hier das Gefühl gegen eine Kopie von Quelaag, eine Kopie von Sif etc. zu kämpfen. Zudem fand ich im ersten Teil die Kämpfe viel spektakulärer inszeniert und die Bosse wirkten viel bedrohlicher.

Bisher macht es aber trotzdem einigermaßen Laune und es fühlt sich nichtsdestotrotz wie ein Souls Spiel an.

Ein absolutes Plus zum ersten Teil ist aber die Technik. Dort hatte ich regelmäßig Framdrops und ein unruhiges Bild. Hier ist aber alles ruhig und läuft schön flüssig bei vollen Details und 2880x1620.


----------



## MichaelG (15. März 2016)

So nun bin ich bei The Division nach rund 36 Stunden bei 50% Fortschritt und Level 20. Und gerade im Flatiron-District unterwegs. Der Anblick ist schon genial. Insbesondere wenn man das New York im Original kennt. Hab alle Waffen auf blau und versuche langsam an lila Waffen heranzukommen. Aber bislang fehlt mir zum Kauf noch das Geld bzw. hab ich noch nichts in der Hinsicht gefunden.

Dummerweise hab ich mein grünes Snipergewehr verkauft. Und bislang keines in blau gefunden. Erst Recht nicht in lila. Somit habe ich momentan nur 2 Sturmgewehre. Könnte zensiert. 
Aber in der Not frißt der Teufel halt Fliegen. Da muß mein ACR-E halt mit Diopter als absolute Notlösung herhalten bis ich ein Snipergewehr für Lvl. 20 in blau oder lila auftreiben kann.

Der Medizintrakt ist auf 90%. 1 Part (der teuerste) fehlt da aber noch. Der Security-Flügel ist auf 60 % Fortschritt. Ebenso der Tech-Flügel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2016)

Um meinen wunden Daumen vom *Luckslinger*-Dauerfeuer - und Gehüpfe zu schonen ([emoji1]), widme ich mich nun wieder meinem Lieblings-Genre - und habe schon mal eine Stunde lang das klassische Adventure *Cognition - An Erica Reed Thriller* angespielt.

Für den Anfang ganz gut. Die Krimi-/Psycho-Thriller-Story scheint vielversprechend, die Protagonistin ist grundsympathisch und die Idee mit ihren kognitiven Fähigkeiten wird wohl auch einiges zur Handlung beitragen. Ihr Partner erfüllt zwar das ausgelutschte Klischee des verfressenen, kumpelhaften Partners, aber wenn Jane Jensen für den Spiel-Plot verantwortlich zeichnet wird wohl der Rest schon stimmen. Hoffe ich jedenfalls. 

Bisher noch keine richtig fordernden Rätsel zu lösen, aber ich bin ja noch ziemlich am Anfang. Auffallend viel Dialog gibt es dafür, und das ist gut. Ich liebe lange, gut geschriebene Dialoge.

Etwas ernüchternd finde ich allerdings die Präsentation von *Cognition*. Die handgezeichnete, teilanimierten Zwischensequenzen haben Stil und versprühen eine schöne erwachsene, düstere Atmosphäre, die eigentliche Spielgrafik dagegen ist übersäht mit arg unscharfen Texturen, zumindest in Nahaufnahmen. Die Charakter-Mimik sieht ebenfalls recht altbacken aus, und leider erfolgen  Bewegungsabläufe und Aktionen gelegentlich etwas unsauber, leicht buggy. Da sind selbst Telltales Spiele weitaus ansehnlicher und ausgereifter.

Egal, wenn mich die Rätsel und Story zu packen wissen sollten, kann ich über die technischen Schwächen nochmal hinwegsehen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (16. März 2016)

Hab schon wieder * Alien: Isolation * angeworfen, allerdings nur weil die bisherige gecrackte Version ein Problem mit den Speicherstände hatte, naja egal die Box-Version kostet sowieso nur 'nen Zehner und verdient hat sich das Creative Assembley einfach, so ein Spiel muss einfach unterstützt werden...
Anyway - dank des Anfänger-Modus (ja, ich geb's zu, ich spiel das Spiel auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad) ist das Ganze richtig angenehm, zwar immer noch verdammt spannend aber hey - wenigstens sterbe ich nicht mehr am laufenden Band


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. März 2016)

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen *Dishonored* nochmal zweimal komplett durchgespielt und sitze jetzt noch an den DLCs dran.
Hatte ganz vergessen was für ein großartiges Spiel das ist. Einmal durchgespielt ohne jmd zu töten oder zu alarmieren, das zweite mal dann mit hohem Chaosfaktor. Es ist beeindruckend wie sich die Story und die Schauplätze durch die unterschiedliche Spielweise verändern. Und wie viele verschiedene Wege es gibt einzelne Missionen abzuschließen macht einfach nur einen Heidenspaß. 
Die beiden Story-DLCs sind ebenfalls sehr interessant, bieten zwar nicht viel Neues aber dafür Altes auf hohem Niveau. 
Absolut unnötig ist dagegen der Trials of Dunwall - DLC, der bockschwer ist und keinerlei nennenswerte Belohnung bietet. 
Freue mich jetzt wie sonst was auf Teil 2 - einer der millionen Gründe mittlerweile meinen PC endlich aufzuwerten 

Nach Dishonored setzte ich mich wohl an *Dark Souls*. 
Vor einigen Jahren hab ich Demon Souls mit einem Freund gespielt, Dark Souls habe ich auf der PS3 auch schon genossen, allerdings nie in Gänze. Auf dem PC hab ich es bisher wegen dem miesen Port nicht gespielt, mittlerweile dürften da ja allerdings genug entsprechende Mods draußen sein. Hab keinerlei Erinnerung mehr an das Spiel, daher dürfte das wohl ganz schön frustig werden


----------



## Lukecheater (16. März 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Nach Dishonored setzte ich mich wohl an *Dark Souls*.
> Vor einigen Jahren hab ich Demon Souls mit einem Freund gespielt, Dark Souls habe ich auf der PS3 auch schon genossen, allerdings nie in Gänze. Auf dem PC hab ich es bisher wegen dem miesen Port nicht gespielt, mittlerweile dürften da ja allerdings genug entsprechende Mods draußen sein. Hab keinerlei Erinnerung mehr an das Spiel, daher dürfte das wohl ganz schön frustig werden



ja so halbwegs. Es gibt halt DEN einen Patch der das Spiel gut spielbar macht, aber es ist halt ein gutes Stück von perfekt entfernt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. März 2016)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> ja so halbwegs. Es gibt halt DEN einen Patch der das Spiel gut spielbar macht, aber es ist halt ein gutes Stück von perfekt entfernt.



Ist es mit Maus+Tastatur mittlerweile spielbar oder immer noch lieber Gamepad?


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. März 2016)

Den Dsfix sollte man auf jeden Fall installieren, damit kannst du viele Einstellungen vornehmen: DSFix 2.4 | metaclassofnilblog


----------



## Phurba (17. März 2016)

Für mich fühlt sich The Division vom Gameplay ein bisschen wie The Last of Us mit Open World an, und das ist nicht das Schlechteste wie ich finde.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. März 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ist es mit Maus+Tastatur mittlerweile spielbar oder immer noch lieber Gamepad?



Ich habs nicht mit Maus+Tastatur gespielt. Ich greif bei so spielen eigentlich direkt zum 360 Pad


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2016)

Aktuell immer noch The Division. Aktueller Stand knapp 44 h, Level 23 und 62,50 %.

Mittlerweile hab ich langsam auf lila umgerüstet (bis auf Knieschoner und Rucksack, die lila Schutzweste hab ich selbst hergestellt). Aber immer noch kein vernünftiges Snipergewehr aufgetrieben. Es ist zum Mäuse melken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Homerous (19. März 2016)

Hab jetzt auch einige Zeit The Division gespielt.
Lässt sich fast genauso zusammenfassen wie in den Beiträgen über mir, nur find ich eins etwas seltsam: Die Chefin, Faye Lau, sagt mir, sie will NY wieder aufbauen. Das heißt für sie wohl jeden auf Sicht abknallen, der ne Waffe mit sich trägt. Na Danke!
Aber gut, die Storyline des Spiels ist ziemlich...naja, lau. (Hähä!)
Zum Glück macht die Atmo das wieder wett. Wenn man mal davon absieht, Teil einer Schieß-auf-alles-Spezialeinheit zu sein, dessen Markenzeichen Uhren sind, kann man insbesondere mit dem Environmental Storytelling Spaß haben.
Trotzdem komme ich mit dem Spiel nicht wirklich zurecht. Mir fehlt vielleicht irgendetwas wirklich neues. The Division ist ein guter Shooter, aber nicht mehr. Und für mich sieht es so aus, als sollte es mehr werden.

Ach ja: Echo? Wirklich, Ubisoft? Jetzt krieg ich nach jedem Mal, wenn ich das Echo aktiviere, Lust darauf, wieder Borderlands zu spielen. Hätte man das nicht anders nennen können? Und etwas detaillierter machen können? Und mecker mecker mecker...


----------



## Neawoulf (19. März 2016)

Hassliebe *Witcher 3* ... bin jetzt fast mit dem Greifenauftrag im Startgebiet fertig. Hab's ein wenig gemoddet (Kamera-Mod für Egoperspektive mit Hexersinnen, Beleuchtungsmod, SweetFX, UI-Mod und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten) und es macht mir gerade wieder richtig Spaß. Ich hoffe, es hält an, denn irgendwann will ich es auf jeden Fall durchzocken und auch die DLCs spielen. Ich liebe einfach das Witcher-Universum und auch Geralt als Charakter.

Außerdem habe ich gerade noch eine schöne Runde im Polo WRC bei *Assetto Corsa* auf diversen Hillclimb-Strecken gedreht. Gerade bei engen Haarnadelkurven macht das Fahren mit Oculus Rift besonders viel Spaß, weil man den Blick schön auf der Straße halten kann und die gesamten 180 Grad davon im Blick hat.

Morgen gönne ich mir, wenn ich die Zeit dazu finde, die eine oder andere Stunde *Goodbye Deponia*. Teil 3 erinnert mich, mehr als die beiden vorherigen Teile, irgendwie an Lucas Arts Klassiker. Keine Ahnung, woran das liegt (ich will jetzt auch nichts spoilern). Wirklich schön, was Daedalic teilweise für Ideen hat.




xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten Tagen *Dishonored* nochmal zweimal komplett durchgespielt und sitze jetzt noch an den DLCs dran.
> Hatte ganz vergessen was für ein großartiges Spiel das ist. Einmal durchgespielt ohne jmd zu töten oder zu alarmieren, das zweite mal dann mit hohem Chaosfaktor. Es ist beeindruckend wie sich die Story und die Schauplätze durch die unterschiedliche Spielweise verändern. Und wie viele verschiedene Wege es gibt einzelne Missionen abzuschließen macht einfach nur einen Heidenspaß.
> Die beiden Story-DLCs sind ebenfalls sehr interessant, bieten zwar nicht viel Neues aber dafür Altes auf hohem Niveau.
> Absolut unnötig ist dagegen der Trials of Dunwall - DLC, der bockschwer ist und keinerlei nennenswerte Belohnung bietet.
> Freue mich jetzt wie sonst was auf Teil 2 - einer der millionen Gründe mittlerweile meinen PC endlich aufzuwerten



Teil 2 steht auf meiner Liste der am meisten erwarteten Spiele auch weit oben. Hab das Spiel vor ca. 1 bis 2 Jahren, wo ich es zum ersten Mal gespielt habe, geliebt. Für mich das beste Stealth Spiel seit Thief 2. Das bezieht sich aber nur auf das Hauptspiel. Die beiden Story-DLCs hatten ein paar nette Level, aber ich mochte den Protagonisten nicht besonders und vor allem der häufige Respawn von Gegnern hat mich gestört, dass es mich schon fast an Far Cry 2 erinnert hat. In der letzten Mission beispielsweise musste ich nur auf die andere Seite des Hauses gehen, schon waren (fast) alle Gegner vor dem Haus wieder da. Ich hoffe, das kommt in Teil 2 nicht so vor, zumindest nicht, ohne dass Alarm ausgelöst wurde oder irgendwelche Story-Events dafür sorgen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. März 2016)

Kapitel 1 (von ingesamt 4) von *Cognition* beendet. Insgesamt solide. Anfang und Ende waren storymäßig gelungen, nur der Mittelteil hat sich etwas zäh angefühlt. Auch spielten sich die Rätsel in Zusammenhang mit Erica Reeds Gabe (Blick in die Vergangenheit) etwas umständlich, aber naja, die allgemeine Steuerung des Spiels hat an sich schon nicht den Konform wie man es von moderneren Adventures eigentlich erwarten würde. Muss man wohl oder übel hinnehmen.
Für ein einzelnes Kapitel ging dafür überraschend viel Zeit weg, gut 5 Stunden. Das mal besagte 4 Kapitel... Das ist ein enormer Umfang, selbst für dieses Genre. 

Kapitel 2 scheint wohl inhaltlich eine Steigerung zu bieten, bereits der Prolog startet mit einem harten Paukenschlag. Bin gespannt was sich da noch so entwickelt, die erste Stunde ist bisher ordentlich... 

Ach ja, der bei allen Episoden stets gleiche Vorspann samt Titelmelodie gefällt mir. Hat nen schönen, düsteren Psycho-Thriller-Touch und würde sich gar für eine TV-Serie bestens eignen.


----------



## svd (20. März 2016)

Was Treyarch während der Produktion von BO3 wohl genommen hat, haha. LSD vermutlich. "Hey, isch kann BO3 auf MKUltra spielen, Alta."

Ich bin (hoffentlich) gleich mal durch, verstehe die Handlung noch immer nicht so recht. Ich werde auf "Black Ops 3: Das Buch zum Videospiel" warten.


----------



## Rising-Evil (20. März 2016)

nach einer weiteren gefühlten Ewigkeit mit * Witcher 3: Hearts of Stone * durch ...
Also im Gegensatz zum Hauptspiel wollte hier der Funke nicht so richtig überspringen; ich hab mich zwar ganz gut unterhalten gefühlt, aber irgendwie hatte dieser DLC nicht diesen "Aha"-Faktor, da man alles mehr oder weniger schon aus dem Hauptspiel kannte - 
trotzdem super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis !


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2016)

Aktuell immer noch The Division. Bin nun nach ca. 57 Stunden frisch gebackene Stufe 30 und bei 87,5 % Fortschritt. Techflügel und Securityflügel sind auf 100%, Saniflügel ist auf 90% mit fehlenden rund 500 Teilen auf 100. 

In Murray Hill ist nur noch das Konsulat offen. Dann geht es in den nächsten (vorletzten?) Bezirk. Hab nun endlich ein lilafarbenes Snipergewehr (SCAR-H Militär Stufe 30).

Highendwaffen habe ich zwar schon beim Händler gesehen aber zu abartigen Preisen (über 400.000 Credits für eine MP). Werde mal sehen ob ich an vernünftige Highend Blaupausen herankomme. Dann versuche ich mir das Zeug selber zusammenzuschrauben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Werde mal sehen ob ich an vernünftige Highend Blaupausen herankomme.



Highend-Blaupausen gibt es soweit ich bisher gesehen habe nur beim Phoenix-Credit-Händler.
Einzige Ausnahme ist eine Blaupause für eine Pistole, die es am Ende der Story gibt.


Ich bin jetzt bei rund 70 Spielstunden und hab mit Kollege Max heut das erste mal ordentlich in der Dark Zone gefarmt.
Langsam wird das was mit dem Charakter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2016)

Ah thx. Und wie komme ich zu Phoenix-Credits? Nur über Herausforderungen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ah thx. Und wie komme ich zu Phoenix-Credits? Nur über Herausforderungen?



Hauptsächlich über die täglichen Missionen auf schwer und herausfordernd.
Ein paar gibt es auch immer mal bei besonders schweren Gegnern.


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2016)

Thx.


----------



## svd (21. März 2016)

Yay, "Black Ops 3" ist endlich feddich. Und gelöscht.

Wenn das noch immer die, wenn auch schwerst modifizierte, Infinity-Ward-3.0-Engine von 2007 ist, Respekt. So übel schaut das Spiel nicht aus.
Aber die Story der Einzelspielerkampagne... "Drei Männer und ein Baby", sag ich nur. 
Also, als hätten Christopher Nolan, M. Night Shyamalan und Michael Bay ein Baby gehabt. 

20 Extrapunkte gibt's für Jefferson Airplane. Als SP-Spiel bekommt's von mir, gut gemeinte, 50/100 Punkten. Durchschnitt halt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2016)

*Cognition - Episode 2*

Fuck! Also diese Folge war mal echter Hammer. Ging richtig ins Eingemachte. Die Rätsel waren deutlich besser und die Story hat nicht an Spannung und Gore gespart. Dazu noch ein Geiler Cliffhanger.

Puh... Da müssen sich die letzten beiden Episoden aber mächtig steigern um das zu toppen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. März 2016)

Immer noch SWTOR, aber ich muss sagen, das neue *Trackmania Turbo* (4players 90 % ) sieht nett aus. Hab ewig nix mehr von der Reihe gespielt.


----------



## McDrake (22. März 2016)

Grad eben Dragon Age: Inquisition zu Ende gespielt
*sniff*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte die ganze Zeit meine Stammtruppe bei mir und jetzt heisst es Goodbye.
War ein schöner und spannender Ausflug in sehr unterschiedliche Gefilde, der einige Versteckte Anspielungen bereit hielt.
Ich werde wohl ab und zu noch die Lande durchreisen um einige Schauplätze zu besuchen.
Und der Soundtrack ist natürlich in meiner Playlist gespeichert


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2016)

Der Eindringling ist das wahre ende von DA Inquisation


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist aber nicht das Ende von DAI. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist das das Ende von DAI.
Unbedingt Trespasser spielen.


----------



## McDrake (22. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Unbedingt Trespasser spielen.



Ahhh, danke!
Das könnte dann wohl


Spoiler



die Cutscene am Ende des Nachspanns auflösen?



Das Addon ist zZ mir noch ein wenig zu teuer im Origin-Store.
Wird aber weiter beobachtet.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Unbedingt Trespasser spielen.


Jap. Gab nie ein besseres Jurassic Park Game^^


----------



## daLexi (22. März 2016)

Mal wieder aus der Laune heraus: Torchlight2


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Jap. Gab nie ein besseres Jurassic Park Game^^



Du hast doch der Dame eh nur die ganze auf den Brüsten geschaut ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HanFred (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HH7BlBb8Oxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Jap. Gab nie ein besseres Jurassic Park Game^^


*kotz*


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PaVbiSBdNDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Zum Thema Jurassic Park ^^

Ich habe den Daud Dlc bei Dishonored durchgespielt beide Kapitel - vor 2 1/2 jahren durch preisbug upgrade auf goty im steamsale mir geholt nur dann vergessen ^^

Und jetzt zock ich gerade





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SoOmSrrUsz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die Lego Spiele sind nett für zwischendurch


----------



## LOX-TT (22. März 2016)

gab einige gute Jurassic Park Spiele

das Lego Spiel
das von Telltale
Operation Genesis (die Park-Sim)

zum Thema:

Aktuell Battlefront (unter anderen den Outer Rim Content)


----------



## Rising-Evil (22. März 2016)

Skellige in * Witcher 3 * nach Loot abklappern...
Da man ja für ein Quest aus dem Add-On für irgendeinen Runen Schmied 25000 Kronen braucht, hab ich (endlich) einen Grund gefunden, die gefühlt zehntausend Fragezeichen um Ard Skellig unter die Lupe zu nehmen - und so toll die Quests im Hauptspiel auch sind - hier werd ich einfach das Gefühl nicht los, dass man da so viel mehr hätte rausholen können, also schnöde Sammelobjekte oder Millionen von Diebesgütern etc. einzusacken - wenigstens 1-2 Quests hätten drin sein können - aber sei's drum - der Rest des Spiels ist trotzdem genial


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2016)

So, bin jetzt mit* Far Cry Primal* durch. Ein prima Szenario, aber die ansonsten übliche Far Cry Spielmechanik. Mir hat es an sich gefallen


----------



## golani79 (24. März 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Skellige in * Witcher 3 * nach Loot abklappern...
> Da man ja für ein Quest aus dem Add-On für irgendeinen Runen Schmied 25000 Kronen braucht, hab ich (endlich) einen Grund gefunden, die gefühlt zehntausend Fragezeichen um Ard Skellig unter die Lupe zu nehmen - und so toll die Quests im Hauptspiel auch sind - hier werd ich einfach das Gefühl nicht los, dass man da so viel mehr hätte rausholen können, also schnöde Sammelobjekte oder Millionen von Diebesgütern etc. einzusacken - wenigstens 1-2 Quests hätten drin sein können - aber sei's drum - der Rest des Spiels ist trotzdem genial



Hab an ? halt das mitgenommen, was mir untergekommen ist - Geldprobleme hatte ich jedoch nicht wirklich.
Anfangs dachte ich zwar, dass es schon knapp ist mit der Kohle, aber mit der Zeit hat man eigentlich Zaster zum Saufüttern


----------



## Neawoulf (24. März 2016)

Mit *Goodbye Deponia* bin ich gestern Abend fertig geworden. Die Reihe (Teil 1 bis 3) hat mir insgesamt sehr gut gefallen (wobei Teil 3 teilweise doch arg böse war, Stichwort: "Tanzäffchen" und "niedliches Pelztierchen"), aber mit Teil 4 warte ich erstmal noch. Inzwischen bin ich, was die Schrottwelt und Rufus' Fremdschämaktionen angeht (die teilweise fast schon an Stromberg erinnern, nur dass Rufus selten die verdiente Strafe bekommt) doch ein wenig übersättigt. Er ist einfach ein riesen Arsch, wobei man es ihm ja eigentlich gar nicht übelnehmen darf, weil ... will nicht spoilern.

Wie auch immer: Heute Abend geht es dann mit *Night of the Rabbit* los, das nächste Daedalic Adventure. Den Anfang und das Tutorial hab ich gestern schon angespielt macht bisher auch einen guten Eindruck. Wobei ich in Sachen Hintergrundgrafiken sagen muss, dass mir das ähnlich märchenhafte The Whispered World vom Stil her noch einen Tick besser gefallen hat, trotz der niedrigeren Auflösung. Aber ich hab ja bisher nur ein paar Bildschirme gesehen (die "Nebelwelt" und den Bereich vor dem Haus). Ich bin gespannt, was das Spiel so zu bieten hat. Nach Deponia 1 bis 3 in Folge muss es jetzt einfach mal wieder was ernsteres, melancholischeres sein und dafür wird Night of the Rabbit sicher sorgen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. März 2016)

Hab den * XBox One Controller Wireless Adapter * auf dem * Steam Link * zum Laufen gebracht, obwohl das "offiziell" nicht unterstützt wird...
Dabei ist das verdammt simpel
-
1. * Virtual Here * runterladen
2. den Wireless Dongle an Steam Link anschließen
3. den XBoxOne Controller per Kabel an Steam Link anschließen
4. "Virtual Here" starten
→ unter "Steam Link" auf "XBox Acc" klicken, sodass dahinter "(in use by you)" steht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. das Kabel des XBox Controllers abziehen, jetzt müsste er sich mit dem Wireless Adapter verbinden

Btw: man kann auch einen Steam Controller und/oder Dualshock 4 Controller währenddessen mit Steam Link verwenden, es funktioniert trotzdem reibungslos


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. März 2016)

*Cognition - Episode 3*

Erzählerisch wieder sehr stark, mit interessantem Blick in die Vergangenheit und vielen mächtigen Überraschungsmomenten. Ericas kognitive Fähigkeiten werden hier permanent gebraucht, und noch eine andere Person hat hierbei eine tragende Rolle (die ich aus Spoiler-Gründen aber nicht nenne). Gute Episode, diesmal aber sehr räumlich eingegrenzt. Man bewegt sich hauptsächlich durch 6-7 unterschiedliche Umgebungen, was sich nach ner Zeit etwas monoton anfühlt. Und leider, leider hatte diese Episode ein paar dicke technische Bugs.

So, und nun wollen wir mal... FINAL-AKT!


----------



## Phurba (25. März 2016)

*Black Mesa* (Half Life 1 Mod), war halt auf der Liste der Klassiker, die mal gespielt werden müssen. Und es ist schon sehr nett, aber mein Gott diese altertümlichen Spielmechaniken. Echt gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Bonkic (25. März 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> *Black Mesa* (Half Life 1 Mod), war halt auf der Liste der Klassiker, die mal gespielt werden müssen. Und es ist schon sehr nett, aber mein Gott diese altertümlichen Spielmechaniken. Echt gewöhnungsbedürftig.



was genau meinst du? 
den duck-jump? das hat mich auch extremst genervt. vor allem, weil ich nicht verstanden hab, was der blödsinn soll.
ansonsten fand ichs schon ziemlich gut gelungen.


----------



## Phurba (25. März 2016)

Alles halt: Zielen, Trefferfeedback, ducken, springen, klettern, selbst das Sterben ist irgendwie nur ein Fragment, der Bildschirm friert ein und wenn man eine Taste drückt lädt der letzte Speicherpunkt LOL. Aber ist wahrscheinlich nur Gewöhnungssache, ich habe die 90er und 00er bisher halt fast komplett ausgelassen in meiner Zockerlaufbahn (obwohl diese schon in den 70ern angefangen hat mit Pong und später Atari 2600). Letztens habe ich FEAR 2 gespielt und fand es schon antiquarisch vom Gameplay her, und das Spiel ist von 2009.


----------



## MichaelG (26. März 2016)

Soo. Langsam steht das Finale vom PvE in The Division an. Mir fehlen nur noch 3 oder 4 Echos, 2 Handys und 1 Drohne (die Drohne ist aber nirgendwo eingezeichnet) und 1 Hauptmission (Uno-Hauptquartier). Nebenmissionen sind komplett durch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2016)

So, Kapitel 4 war am Ende doch erheblich kürzer als die vorherigen 3.
Schöner Showdown, stimmiges Ende.

Gutes Erwachsenen-Adventure. Ein echter Thriller, wie es im Titel steht. Hat hie und da zwar seine Macken - vor allem Technische -, aber die Story war sein größtes Plus. Jane Jensens Handschrift an dieser konnte man spüren.
Da dies die erste *Cognition*-Season sein soll, müssten ja Planungen für ne Fortsetzung stehen, aber darüber gibt Google nicht viel Auskunft. Wenn es denn wirklich irgendwann ein Wiedersehen mit Erica Reed geben wird, ich würde ihr nächstes Abenteuer gerne verfolgen.


----------



## Phurba (26. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Soo. Langsam steht das Finale vom PvE in The Division an. Mir fehlen nur noch 3 oder 4 Echos, 2 Handys und 1 Drohne (die Drohne ist aber nirgendwo eingezeichnet) und 1 Hauptmission (Uno-Hauptquartier). Nebenmissionen sind komplett durch.



The Division bin ich auch sehr angetan, das Setting ist echt sehr geil. Dieser Detailreichtum, und überall gibt es was Neues zu sehen, toll. Zu Hause spiele ich z.Zt. nur The Division, bei der Arbeit (wo ich tatsächlich mehr Zeit zum zocken habe) muß ich andere Sachen spielen, online geht da leider nicht.


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. März 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Letztens habe ich FEAR 2 gespielt und fand es schon antiquarisch vom Gameplay her, und das Spiel ist von 2009.


* F.E.A.R. 2 * antiquarisch ?
Steinigt ihn !
Spaß beiseite, Teil 2 ist für mich einer der besten Shooter überhaupt, spannende Story, gruselige Atmosphäre und extrem viel Gore...
Als ich zum ersten Mal die Uncut-Version gespielt hab, war ich ob der drastischen, aber akzeptablen Brutalität doch sehr überrascht - die deutsche Version sieht aus wie ein Meister Proper-Werbespot, während die internationale einem Tarantino-Film in Sachen Blut&Gore in nix nachsteht...
Absolutes "Highlight" war aber in beiden Versionen 



Spoiler



der kopflose Soldat, dessen Kopf schön in der hinter ihm platzierten Waschmaschine umherkullerte


Bei der Szene musste ich einfach schmunzeln - sollte ich deswegen einen Arzt aufsuchen ? ^^


----------



## Phurba (26. März 2016)

Ist die gog Version uncut? Glaube schon, es hat ganz ordentlich gesprudelt und die Teile sind herumgeflogen, daß es eine wahre Freude war. Und ich sehe das genauso, einer der besten Singleplayer-Shooter, die ich bisher gespielt habe. Neben dem hohen Gore-Faktor fand ich vor allem das Leveldesign und die Atmosphäre genial. Schön abwechslungsreich ist es auch. Teil 1 habe ich auch schon in der Bibliothek, bin mal gespannt wie der ist.


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. März 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Teil 1 habe ich auch schon in der Bibliothek, bin mal gespannt wie der ist.



Eher schwach im Vergleich - zwar ist das Setting anfangs stimmungsvoll, allerdings nutzt sich das extrem schnell ab, denn egal ob düstere Kanalisation, Fabrik, Hinterhof, Keller, Hotel-Suite oder sonst was - ewige Dunkelheit nervt auch irgendwann , zudem das Spiel mit knapp 15-20 Stunden auch extrem lang geraten ist, was hinsichtlich der eintönigen Umgebung nur noch umso nerviger wirkt.
* F.E.A.R. * ist eben ein typischer erster Teil eines Franchises - coole Ideen (hier: Zeitlupe & clevere KI & Horrorstory) aber "nur" akzeptable-gute Umsetzung
dafür ist der zweite Teil umso besser; selbiges gilt auch für andere Spielereihen wie z.B. "Assassin's Creed", "Max Payne" etc.


----------



## Phurba (26. März 2016)

Ich hab es mal ein wenig angezockt und war bis dahin auch ein wenig enttäuscht, weil man eigentlich überall liest, daß es um Längen besser sei als Teil 2. Danach sah es für mich zu Beginn eigentlich auch nicht aus.


----------



## MichaelG (26. März 2016)

Teil 1 war imho sehr gut. Das erste Auftreten von Fettel, die KI..... Klar gibt es immer Verbesserungspotential. Aber nach FEAR 2 hat sich die Serie leider abgenutzt. Fear 3 war mäßig, Extraction Point ein mittelgutes Addon. Nicht schlecht aber eben auch nichts besonders herausragend daran. Es kam nichts neues. Die Schockmomente waren quasi vorhersehbar. Trotzdem bleiben die FEAR-Spiele z.B. von der KI her die bisher besten. Da wurde man nicht mit X unzähligen Feinden als Ersatz für eine fehlende KI beworfen sondern nur von einer Handvoll pro Raum. Dafür aber mit einer klasse KI und keine Moorhühner.


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. März 2016)

* F.E.A.R. 3 * hat die Marke stellenweise einfach nur mit den Füßen getreten - selbiges galt für den dritten Ableger von Dead Space & Max Payne
Vielzuviel übertriebene Action - wenig Story, worunter die Atmosphäre mitunter ziemlich leidet
(Wobei bei Max Payne der Schauplatz größtenteils falsch war, weniger die Action)


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. März 2016)

Etwas Bloodborne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phurba (26. März 2016)

So ich geb es jetzt auf mit* Black Mesa. *Nachdem ich bereits drölfzigtausendmal beim Versuch eine Leiter zu benutzen oder Ähnlichem gestorben bin, hänge ich jetzt in einem Bottich fest aus dem ich nicht herauskomme. In diesem Let's Play sieht es ganz einfach aus, aber bei mir geht es nicht, habe alles versucht, mit Schwung, ohne, diese Taste, jene Taste, alle Tasten* ES GEHT NICHT !!! *Spiele wo ich mehr mit der mangelhaften Physik kämpfen muß als mit Gegnern brauche ich nicht, sorry.


----------



## McDrake (26. März 2016)

Hab Witcher 1 nicht ganz durchgespielt, weil mich *Witcher 2* einfach mehr fesselte (schon vor Jahren).
Hab wieder von ganz Vorn angefangen und geniesse die Zusammenhänge mit derm Buch.
Ist natürlich bissl fies, wenn ich auf der einen Seite Witcher 2 spiele und gegenüber meine Frau Witcher 1 am spielen ist.

[Spioler] Da wird über Foltests Tod geredet [/SPOILER]
 Meine Frau hört das und ruft: Heee... ich will das nicht wissen
Ich: ach, das ist doch nur ein Bluff, das stimmt gar nicht *lautstärkereduzier*
Sie: Asoo

Dank dem äöü-Patch stürzt des Spiel auch nicht mehr ab. Danke an... uff... wer war das nochmals?


----------



## MichaelG (27. März 2016)

So nun nach 67 h bin ich mit der Story vorläufig durch. Bin vom Spiel soweit begeistert (trotz repetiver Momente). Nun verunsichere ich die Darkzone bis zum kommenden Content.


----------



## svd (27. März 2016)

Auf der Suche nach einem Spiel, welches ich bequem vom Bett aus spielen kann, etwa, während ich auf die Waschmaschine warte, oä,
hab ich mal "Ni no Kuni: Der Fluch der weißen Königin" (PS3) aus dem Regal genommen und installiert.

Wow, das Spiel sieht ziemlich gut aus. Das Cel-Shading passt optimal zum Anime-Stil. Und die Musikuntermalung ist auch sehr gut.
Du hast wirklich das Gefühl, einen interaktiven Studio-Ghibli-Film zu spielen.

Die, wahlweise englische oder japanische, Vertonung ist gut, gemeinsam mit Gestik und Mimik entspricht es, was man halt von Animes erwartet.
D.h., dass ein übermäßiger Gebrauch von "Huh?", Kopfnicken (was einem samuraimäßigen "HAI, WAKARIMASU!" entspricht) und NPCs,
die dich schnell mal einen Dummkopf, oä, heißen. 

Das Gameplay ist aber komisch. Die Kämpfe bestehen aus einer Mischung aus Echtzeit-Herumgelaufe im Ring und Befehle erteilen.
Ich finde es ungut, im Kreis zu laufen, während ich versuche, in Echtzeit die gewünschte Aktion zu finden. 
Da wäre mir reinrassiger rundenbasierter Kampf oder Phasenkampf viel lieber gewesen.

In den Kampf nimmst du, bis zu drei, Viecher mit, die sich an deiner Stelle prügeln können, wobei es nur einen gemeinsamen Pool aus Hitpoints und Mana gibt. 
Zudem werden deine Helferlein und die Monsterle verschiedenen "Himmelszeichen" zugeordnet, pokemonmäßig. Dabei gibt es 

Sonne und Doppelsonne (5% bzw. 10% Resistenz gegen Feuer und Schlaf)
Mond und Doppelmond (5% bzw. 10% Resistenz gegen Wasser und Verwirrung)
Stern und Doppelstern (5% bzw. 10% Resistenz gegen Sturm und Gift)
Planet und Doppelplanet (5% bzw. 10% Erfahrungsbonus)

Sonne schlägt Mond, Mond schlägt Stern, Stern schlägt Sonne. 
Dabei gilt, für Einzelzeichen, ein 20% Bonus bzw. Malus gegenüber dem unterlegenen oder überlegenen Einzel- oder Doppelzeichen. 
30% Bonus bzw. Malus, falls du ein Doppelzeichen bist.
Planet erhält 50% Schadensbonus gegenüber Doppelplanet.
Doppelplanet einen 10% Schadenbonus gegenüber Sonne, Mond und Stern, aber keinen Bonus gegenüber Planet.

Alles klar? Genau. Wer zum Teufel denkt sich sowas aus?
Es mag durchaus sein, dass, im Laufe des Spieles, oder nach eingehendem Studium, sich wahnsinnig taktische Kämpfe entwickeln.
Momentan fahre ich bestens damit, die stinknormale physikalische Attacke zu spammen... 

Apropos spammen... die X-Taste wird ganz schön beansprucht. Wie in solchen RPGs üblich, gibt es, vor und nach dem Kampf, diese kleinen
Vorbereitungs- bzw. Siegesanimationen. Die werden mit der Zeit dermaßen nervig, vor allem, wenn du unterwegs nur Trashmobs verkloppst,
dass du nicht anders kannst, als verzweifelt "X" zu drücken. Gebt mir doch bitte einen einzigen Schirm mit Geld und Loot. 

Naja, das Gesamtpaket stimmt aber. Auf dem PC würde ich es mit "Child of Light" vergleichen und punktemäßig ansetzen.
Audiovisuell ein Genuss, liebe Geschichte, durchschnittliches Gameplay.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. März 2016)

svd schrieb:


> "Ni no Kuni: Der Fluch der weißen Königin" (PS3)


Hab ich auch einen Community-Podcast zu dem Spiel gemacht


----------



## svd (27. März 2016)

Link or it didn't happen.

Oder find ich den über dein Profil? Mal gucken. 

edit: Da ist er ja schon. Mal reinhören. Aber zuerst noch 'n Käffchen holen. Ah, Mist, vlt doch erst mal bookmarken
oder speichern, der Spoiler wegen.  Danke für den Hinweis, Louis.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. März 2016)

Ich wollts grad schreiben^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2016)

Damned! Hatte gehofft dass ich *Trackmania - Valley* mittlerweile ruckelfrei spielen könnte, aber das Problem dass ich schon bei meiner alten GTX660ti hatte ist auch mit der 970er nicht gelöst. Sowie ich durch dichte Vegenation rase fallen die Frames... Es ist zum Heulen... 

Tja, dann werd ich weiter eine Pinball-Kugel schieben - heisst *Pinball FX2.

*Edit:
Aus Neugier installiere ich dann noch *Renegade Ops*. Eine Baller-Rennspiel-Mischung klingt doch auch ganz nett. ^^

Edit2:
Hey!! Dieses *Renegade Ops* ist sogar mega-spaßig. Spielt sich wie ein missionsbasierendes *Death Rally* mit fetten Geschützen, bei dem man nahezu alles umpflügen, niedermähen und kreuz und quer durch Dschungellandschaften rasen oder (wenn gerade ein Heli zur Hand) überfliegen kann. Die Story ist natürlich großer Söldner-Mumpitz, aber der Bildschirm glüht vor Explosionen und es scheppert aus den Boxen dass sich Osterhase am liebsten sofort in sein Loch verkriecht.

Hirn-Aus-Action in schöner Optik und tobender Soundkulisse. Meine niedersten Spieler-Instinkte sind geweckt.


----------



## Phurba (27. März 2016)

Bin dann doch noch weitergekommen bei *Black Mesa*. Die Stelle wo ich nicht aus dem Bottich kam war nur optional, oder man kommt gar nicht mehr raus, keine Ahnung. Zuerst dachte ich man muß an dieser Stelle raus und als der Typ im Let's Play dann auch ganz easy rausgehopst ist bin ich halt echt verzweifelt, als es bei mir nicht ging. Nervenaufreibend ... aber vorbei zum Glück.    

Spiel gefällt, schön lange und abwechslungsreiche Kampagne, oldschool halt.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (27. März 2016)

Lords of the Fallen, als kleine Aufwärmübung für die Dark Souls Reihe.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spontan *Murdered: Soul Suspect *installiert, um neben Pillars of Eternity und Fallout 4 auch etwas vergleichsweise Kurzes durchzuspielen und damit ein bisschen Motivation in Form eines Erfolgserlebnisses (endlich etwas beendet zu haben) einzuheimsen.

Das Spiel ist von vorne bis hinten irgendwie "nett", aber dann auch nicht mehr. Grafik nett, Musikuntermalung nett, Handlung und Charaktere soweit nett, die Gameplay-Mechaniken nett gemeint, aber überwiegend fad. Die Suche nach Hinweisen ist einfach und doch beschwerlich und öde, anders als in L.A. Noir und damit noch mal ein ganzes Stück repetitiver. Die Enträtselung von Geheimnissen ist zwar schon irgendwo logisch, aber die Mechanik dahinter nicht gerade ausgeklügelt und die Schlussfolgerung ist öfter eher ein Trial&Error bei der Eingabe des korrektiven Hinweises, der zum Ziel führt. Durch Wände gehen ist cool, die Einbindung historischer Geister-Objekte eine coole Idee, die Besitzergreifung anderer Charaktere hingegen überwiegend nutzlos und verschenkt. Dämonen sind auch eher lästig, die Stealth-Elemente sind ebenfalls "nett", also simpel und anspruchslos. 

Die Geschichte ist soweit okay und ich will dann schon wissen, was eigentlich hinter den Morden steckt. Hoffentlich ist die Handlung am Ende nicht so einfach gestrickt wie der Rest des Spiels und auf der Checklist der Entwickler stand irgendwo "dramatische Wendung!1!!". Gut finde ich die mysteriöse Stadt mit ihren kleinen, geisterhaften Geschichten, auch wenn für die interessanten davon erst einmal gefühlt tausende Sammelobjekte gefunden werden müssen, von denen man das letzte im jeweiligen Areal erstmal mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit übersieht, um dann genervt noch einmal durch die Gegend zu wandern (oder sich zu teleportieren), bis man das Scheißding gefunden hat. Im Angesicht dessen sind die Geschichten dann auch nur bedingt lohnend und eher... (seufz) nett.


----------



## golani79 (28. März 2016)

*Heavy Rain* und *Beyond Two Souls* durchgespielt.

Gameplaytechnisch zwar keine Offenbarung (was aber eh klar war), aber insgesamt fand ich die beiden Spiele sehr gut.
Insezenierung, Storytelling etc. hat alles gepasst.

Heavy Rain hatte einige Schwächen in der Steuerung und ich hatte auch 1-2 Bugs / Glitches.

Kann ich aber ohne schlechtes Gewissen weiterempfehlen, wenn man mit interaktiven Filmen was anfangen kann.

Denke, ich werde auch beiden einen weiteren Durchgang spendieren, sobald ein wenig Zeit vergangen ist - gibt ja doch recht viele mögliche Enden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. März 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> *Heavy Rain* und *Beyond Two Souls* durchgespielt.



Ich hab Heavy Rain gestern durchgespielt und heute dann noch eben Platin nachgeschoben. 
Beyond hatte ich vor 1-2 Wochen schon auf der PS4 vollendet.


----------



## Rising-Evil (28. März 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Story war für mich auch der einzige Anreiz das Spiel durchzuspielen, wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Auflösung für mich zufriedenstellend war.
Allerdings hätte ich mich maßlos geärgert, wenn ich mir das Spiel zum Vollpreis geholt hätte - es war wie gefühlt 90 % meiner Steam-Bibliothek in irgendeinem Humble-Bundle dabei...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Die Story war für mich auch der einzige Anreiz das Spiel durchzuspielen, wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Auflösung für mich zufriedenstellend war.
> Allerdings hätte ich mich maßlos geärgert, wenn ich mir das Spiel zum Vollpreis geholt hätte - es war wie gefühlt 90 % meiner Steam-Bibliothek in irgendeinem Humble-Bundle dabei...


Ich fand es wegen der Story und seinem "Geister-Ambiente" ziemlich reizvoll und spannend. Spielerisch natürlich nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll oder ideenreich, aber die Atmo hatte schon was.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (29. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey!! Dieses *Renegade Ops* ist sogar mega-spaßig. Spielt sich wie ein missionsbasierendes *Death Rally* mit fetten Geschützen, bei dem man nahezu alles umpflügen, niedermähen und kreuz und quer durch Dschungellandschaften rasen oder (wenn gerade ein Heli zur Hand) überfliegen kann. Die Story ist natürlich großer Söldner-Mumpitz, aber der Bildschirm glüht vor Explosionen und es scheppert aus den Boxen dass sich Osterhase am liebsten sofort in sein Loch verkriecht.
> 
> Hirn-Aus-Action in schöner Optik und tobender Soundkulisse. Meine niedersten Spieler-Instinkte sind geweckt.



Das hat sowas von Spielhalle.  

Die letzten 6 Stunden mit Adr1ft verbracht. Ohne VR und ich muss mich gerade zwingen aufzuhören.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. März 2016)

Ich bin gerade mit *Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen* durch. Wer auf solche RPGs steht, die eher schwieriger sind und eher alter Schule, der sollte sich das mal anschauen. Vor allem das Vasallensystem ist sehr interessant. Man ist da ja immer zu viert unterwegs (mit 3 NPCs). Man hat einen Hauptvasallen, den man selbst erstellt hat und der mitlevelt und die anderen beiden Vasallen rekrutiert man immer (deren Level gleich bleibt und daher ausgewechselt werden müssen mit der Zeit). Entweder aus NPCs die in der Spielwelt rumlaufen oder man nimmt die Vasallen anderer Spieler mit. Ja, das geht, wenn mann online ist. So können auch die anderen Spieler deinen Hauptvasallen rekrutieren und wenn er wieder zurückkommt, dann hat er mehr Erfahrung, kann mehr über die Quests und die Welt erzählen. Sie können ihn sogar bewerten und ihm Geschenke für dich mitgeben, wenn sie zufrieden waren. Schon cool gemacht. Aber keine Angst, wer das nicht will, der kann auch komplett offline spielen. Lässt sich jederzeit umstellen.
Auch die Bosskämpfe haben es in sich und dauern auch mal länger. Witzig ist, dass man auch auf diese klettern kann, da sie oft größer sind.
Alles in allem hat mir das Spiel gut gefallen, man sollte nur etwas frustresistent sein und sich darauf einstellen, dass es viele Laufwege gibt. Schnellreise gibt es im Spiel nämlich nur, wenn man so Steine findet und die gibt es nicht so oft. Ist eben alles etwas hardcoremäßiger und es wird einem nicht alles vorgekaut. Wer sowas mag, dem wird das Spiel viel Spaß machen. Man sollte allerdings keine witcherartige Inszenierung erwarten, das spielt da im Spiel keine große Rolle.


----------



## Tyranidis (29. März 2016)

Ich habe mir gerade die Dragon Age Reihe vorgenommen. Habe ich schon ewig im Schrank stehen und kam bisher nicht dazu. Ziel sind alle drei Teile am Stück durch zu spielen. Bin gerade den zweiten Akt in DA 2 durch und nun Champion von Kirkwall. Ich kann mich noch dunkel an die Tests erinnern, in denen DA 2 fast komplett zerrissen wurde und ich habe mir gesagt.... "Nein, du liest die Tests jetzt nicht nochmal und gehst ganz wertneutral an die Sache ran." Leider musste ich feststellen, dass direkt nach dem genialen ersten Teil (+Awakening), der Umstieg zum zweiten Teil schon sehr hart ist. Am schlimmsten finde ich die teils heftigen Bugs, die immer noch da sind. Ich habe die Origin-Version von DA 2 (Patch 1.04) und bei der Gefährten-Quest von Sebastian im zweiten Akt sogar einen Plotstopper-Bug gehabt, der nur mit einem Workaround behoben werden konnte. Das geht gar nicht. Hinzu kommen etliche Grafikfehler (NPCs ohne Körper, nur mit Köpfen, unsichtbare Gliedmaßen, Ausrüstung verursacht Artefakte usw.). 

Eine inhaltliche Beurteilung ist ja immer sehr subjektiv, aber so allgemein sind mir folgende Sachen aufgefallen: Wenn es grade mal keine Grafikbugs gibt, finde ich die Optik sehr schön. Da kann DA 2 bei mir punkten. Lediglich die optische Präsentation der Zauber (ich spiele einen Magier) ist sehr mau. Hier war der erste Teil deutlich besser. Der Soundtrack kommt meiner Ansicht nach nicht an den ersten Teil heran, ist aber soweit ok. Die Quests sind sehr nett, nicht mehr nicht weniger. Die Dialoge sind typisch Bioware erstklassig, wobei sie nicht an die Mass Effect Reihe rankommen. Das gilt auch für die NPCs und die Begleiter. Das ist alles so weit in Ordnung. Jetzt könnte man denken, hört sich doch alles ganz gut an, wo ist der Haken...
... hier kommt er: Wer in Gottes Namen hat sich denn dieses Leveldesign einfallen lassen? Man verbringt 80% der Spielzeit in Kirkwall, wo man immer und immer wieder die gleichen Gebiete und Stadtteile besucht (wow, wie aufregend). Den Rest der Zeit ist man in immer gleich aussehenden Leveln, in irgendeinem Vorgebirge, welches so gleichgültig und ersetzbar ist, dass mir der Name nicht mehr einfallen will, unterwegs. Für Leute mit Orientierungsschwäche ist das sicher toll, wenn sie in immer gleiche Gebiete kommen, ohne sich neu orientieren zu müssen. 
Es macht mehr Spaß in Call of Duty eine Alternativroute zu suchen, als in DA 2 die Orte zu erkunden! 
Ich hoffe einfach, dass es im dritten Teil wieder besser wird.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2016)

bin seit gestern nachmittag auch *division*-agent. 
nachdem es zunächst mal einen (leicht zu behebenden) blackscreen gab, läuft das spiel jetzt überraschend gut.
 imo noch einen tick besser als die beta, trotz nicht gerade brandaktueller hardware. 
bin aber noch nicht sehr weit: gerade mal lvl 6. 

ach ja: das matchmaking, hat auch nicht funktioniert. ein einziges mal  -mehr spaßeshalber- probiert: ubi-server nicht erreichbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taiwez (29. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Etwas Bloodborne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick.  Lohnt sich das Addon, oder spielst du ohne?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (29. März 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Die letzten 6 Stunden mit Adr1ft verbracht. Ohne VR und ich muss mich gerade zwingen aufzuhören.



Argh, Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich nach knapp 8 Stunden durch bin, hätte ich mir den Rest gestern noch gegeben. Adr1ft ist kurz, aber unterhaltsam.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Argh, Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich nach knapp 8 Stunden durch bin, hätte ich mir den Rest gestern noch gegeben. Adr1ft ist kurz, aber unterhaltsam.


Ähnlich intensiv wie sein filmisches Vorbild "Gravity"?
Ich will nur ein "ja" lesen, dann wäre ich schon Happy.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (29. März 2016)

Gewissermaßen ja.Es ist nicht wie die ersten Minuten von Gravity. Aber es bietet eine ähnliche Spielerfahrung. 

Das Gameplay transportiert super die Schwerelosigkeit. Die Trägheit sorgt dafür, dass man so lange in eine Richtung schwebt, bis man mit etwas Schub entgegenwirkt. Dabei muss man behutsam vorgehen, denn wenn man zu oft irgendwo anschlägt, der Raumanzug beschädigt wird. Nicht gut. Außerdem muss man auf seinen Sauerstoffvorrat achten, der gleichzeitig als Atemluft und zum Antrieb genutzt wird. Man sollte die Schubdüsen also mit Bedacht einsetzen. Und das war's auch schon vom Gameplay. Der Rest ist Erkundung. Alles schön in der Unreal Enigne 4 verpackt.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Gewissermaßen ja.Es ist nicht wie die ersten Minuten von Gravity. Aber es bietet eine ähnliche Spielerfahrung.



die story ist mit sicherheit besser.


----------



## Wynn (29. März 2016)

SWTOR KOTFE Kapitel 10 und 11 gespielt

Irgendwie werden gefühlt die Kapitel immer kürzer und bieten weniger Story seit Kapitel 9


----------



## Neawoulf (29. März 2016)

*The Last Door: Season 2 Collector's Edition* ist endlich da! Hab seit Monaten drauf gewartet. Season 1 war, trotz Riesenpixel-Optik, schon eines der besten Horror-Adventures, die ich je gespielt habe. Kaum ein anderes Adventure hat so eine dichte, düstere Atmosphäre, was nicht nur an der Optik liegt (tolle Farben!), sondern vor allem auch an der Soundkulisse und dem schönen, klassischen Soundtrack mit viel Geige und Klavier. Bald beginnt es dunkel zu werden, dann wird gespielt.

*edit*

Episode 1 (von 4) ist nach ca. 1 1/2 Stunden Spielzeit durch. Toller Start und bis hierher eine absolut gelungene Fortsetzung von Season 1. Ich kann es kaum abwarten, morgen Abend mit Episode 2 anzufangen.

_"But through the Veil we could peek out into the abyss... We could know of the unspeakable shapes that writhe beyond... A black nothingness, entirely full of horrors."_


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *The Last Door: Season 2 Collector's Edition* ist endlich da! Hab seit Monaten drauf gewartet. Season 1 war, trotz Riesenpixel-Optik, schon eines der besten Horror-Adventures, die ich je gespielt habe. Kaum ein anderes Adventure hat so eine dichte, düstere Atmosphäre, was nicht nur an der Optik liegt (tolle Farben!), sondern vor allem auch an der Soundkulisse und dem schönen, klassischen Soundtrack mit viel Geige und Klavier. Bald beginnt es dunkel zu werden, dann wird gespielt.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...


Die erste Season interessiert mich auch. Gibt es mittlerweile auch einen Patch für deutsche Texte?


----------



## Neawoulf (30. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die erste Season interessiert mich auch. Gibt es mittlerweile auch einen Patch für deutsche Texte?



Soweit ich weiß gibt es in der Collector's Edition auch weiterhin nur englische und spanische Texte (weil spanische Entwickler). Keine Ahnung, warum man nicht auch diverse Übersetzungen in andere Sprachen integeriert hat. Für die Einzelepisoden, die man über die Website spielen kann, gibt es ja schließlich auch Übersetzungen in viele andere Sprachen (auch Deutsch, glaube ich).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibt es in der Collector's Edition auch weiterhin nur englische und spanische Texte (weil spanische Entwickler). Keine Ahnung, warum man nicht auch diverse Übersetzungen in andere Sprachen integeriert hat. Für die Einzelepisoden, die man über die Website spielen kann, gibt es ja schließlich auch Übersetzungen in viele andere Sprachen (auch Deutsch, glaube ich).


Wie? Einzel-Episoden sind übersetzt, die komplette Season aber nicht? Was ist das denn für ein Quatsch?


----------



## Neawoulf (30. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie? Einzel-Episoden sind übersetzt, die komplette Season aber nicht? Was ist das denn für ein Quatsch?



Die meisten Übersetzungen sind wohl nicht offiziell, sondern von Fan gemacht worden. Warum man die aber nicht trotzdem, nach Rücksprache mit den Erstellern, in die Collector's Edition übernommen hat ... keine Ahnung.


----------



## svd (30. März 2016)

Meine Arbeitszeit ist definitiv zu kurz. Gleich nach dem Aufstehen den Download von "Ryse: Son of Rome" gestartet, beim 
nach Hause kommen, immer noch nicht fertig...

Wie dem auch sei, nachdem ich mich durch's eher griechische (weil spartanisch) Grafikmenü geklickt habe, ging's zu den Einstellungen der Tastenbelegung. 
Die lässt dir zwar keine freie Hand bei der Zuweisung, nachdem ich aber von WASD auf Pfeiltasten gewechselt habe, merkt das Spiel automatisch, was ich vorhabe
und stellt die Steuerung auf eine linkshänderfreundliche, sinnvolle Konfiguration um. 
Was soll ich sagen, ich bin sowohl beeindruckt, als auch begeistert. Das ist mir, so, noch nie untergekommen, glaube ich.


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. März 2016)

*The Walking Dead: Michonne - Episode 2*
So unglaublich dumm dieser Plot. Michonne hat jetzt schon mehrmals funktionsfähige Pistolen liegen lassen. Noch dazu versuche ich schon die ganze Zeit, ihre unglaublich nervige Begleiterin Sam loszuwerden, aber aus irgendeinem Grund (namens Telltale-Linearität) will sich Michonne einfach nicht von ihr trennen - obwohl die Dame eine Diebin ist und Michonne in eine sehr brenzlige Lage gebracht hat. Naja, das sind halt die Zwänge eines schlecht geschriebenes Drehbuchs. Ich sehe schwarz für TWD Season 3.

*Adr1ft*
Wunderschöne Techdemo, aber inhaltlich und spielerisch so leer wie das Weltall. Ach ja, kurz ist es auch noch. Wohl besser so, denn der Entwickler hatte ja eh schon Probleme, die Spielzeit zu füllen.

Als nächstes steht die Vorschaufassung von *The Banner Saga 2* auf dem Programm. Zumindest die wird mich hoffentlich nicht enttäuschen, da warte ich nämlich schon ewig drauf.


----------



## Enisra (30. März 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Adr1ft*
> Wunderschöne Techdemo, aber inhaltlich und spielerisch so leer wie das Weltall. Ach ja, kurz ist es auch noch. Wohl besser so, denn der Entwickler hatte ja eh schon Probleme, die Spielzeit zu füllen.



Also ein Gone Home IN SPACE?
naja


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. März 2016)

Gone Home hat zumindest eine interessante Geschichte.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (30. März 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Adr1ft*
> Wunderschöne Techdemo, aber inhaltlich und spielerisch so leer wie das Weltall. Ach ja, kurz ist es auch noch. Wohl besser so, denn der Entwickler hatte ja eh schon Probleme, die Spielzeit zu füllen.



Wunderschöne Techdemo trifft es ganz gut und ja, spielerisch als auch inhaltlich - fast nichts. Aber das Setting! Mich hat das Astronauten-Feeling so gepackt, dass ich das Wenige was dieses Spiel bietet, auch unbedingt mitnehmen wollte - musste! Nach knapp 3 Stunden wolltest du einfach viel zu früh wieder festen Boden unter den Füßen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (30. März 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gone Home hat zumindest eine interessante Geschichte.



Hat Adr1ft überhaupt eine Story? Ich habe nämlich überhaupt nicht in Erfahrung bringen können, was passiert ist.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. März 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *The Walking Dead: Michonne - Episode 2*



Wie lang sind eigentlich die einzelnen Episoden bisher?


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. März 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Hat Adr1ft überhaupt eine Story? Ich habe nämlich überhaupt nicht in Erfahrung bringen können, was passiert ist.



Ich auch nicht. Aber immerhin gibt's ein paar kleine Geschichten zu den anderen Astronauten.



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wie lang sind eigentlich die einzelnen Episoden bisher?



90 Minuten. Ist wirklich eine _Mini_-Serie.


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Adr1ft*
> Wunderschöne Techdemo, aber inhaltlich so leer wie das Weltall.



dann ist es ja wirklich die perfekte umsetzung von gravity.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. März 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> 90 Minuten. Ist wirklich eine _Mini_-Serie.



Hmm.. 
Hoffe ja nicht, dass sich das auf folgende Telltaleproduktionen auswirkt und dort die Episoden auch mit solch einer schmalen Spielzeit bemessen werden. Der spielerische Gehalt geht ja eh seit der ersten Staffel TWD zunehmend bergab.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann ist es ja wirklich die perfekte umsetzung von gravity.


Naja, wer eine durchaus vorhandene Story und seine vielschichtige Bedeutung nicht versteht der erkennt die Handlung natürlich nicht als solche.


----------



## svd (30. März 2016)

Hmm, ich muss sagen, "Ryse" ist seltsam.

Manchmal schaut's gut aus, manchmal hast du einen grieseligen Kinofilter über das Bild gelegt, manchmal scheint es, auch bei 120fps, ein wenig zäh zu sein.

Die Steuerung funktioniert einigermaßen gut, wenn auch die Kameraschwenks per Maus für mich ungewohnt sind.
Wer freie Bewegung in alle Richtungen erwartet, wird enttäuscht, denn natürlich wird nur die Funktion des rechten Analogsticks übernommen.
Das Spiel entscheidet, je nach Standort, inwieweit das Bild drehbar ist. Was nicht immer optimal ist, falls Angriffe aus mehreren Richtungen erfolgen, was eher die Regel ist.
Zudem ertappe ich mich immer dabei, das Mausrad zu betätigen, um rauszuzoomen, was freilich nicht geht.

Das Spiel ist, als ehemalige XBOX-Exklusivität, natürllich ausgelegt, mit Gamepad gespielt zu werden. Ich tu mir wahnsinnig schwer, in den QTE-Finishern die richtige Maustaste zu drücken. 
Denn bei mir sind die "Gelben" die "(Links-)Liberalen" und die "Blauen" die "Rechtspopulisten". Im Spiel ist Farbkodierung dummerweise genau umgekehrt.
Naja, macht aber nix, denn irgendwie scheint's (Schwierigkeitsgrad?) total wurscht zu sein, welche Maustaste du drückst, solange du überhaupt eine drückst, haha. Pluspunkt?

Der Sound ist aber prima. Ich muss aber noch gucken, ob das Spiel deutsche Sprachausgabe hat. Englisch klingt zwar gut, wirkt aber unfreiwillig komisch, wenn der Römer einen 
britischen Dialekt hat und sich anschickt, Britannien zu stürmen. Oh, und wie es klingt, wenn Englischsprachler Latein reden... davon will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
Da hör ich sogar lieber Holländern beim Deutsch sprechen zu.

Insgesamt, scheint es aber wie "Gladiator" zu sein, den ich zufällig am Wochenende wieder gesehen habe. Sehr gute und seichte Unterhaltung. Bloß nicht genauer hinsehen und Sachen hinterfragen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (31. März 2016)

Vom Gameplay ist * Ryse: Son of Rome * zwar unfassbar langweilig und monoton, aber die gut inszenierte Geschichte und die wirklich fantastische Grafik rechtfertigen zum aktuellen Preis imho definitiv einen Kauf


----------



## Elektrostuhl (1. April 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Vom Gameplay ist * Ryse: Son of Rome * zwar unfassbar langweilig und monoton, aber die gut inszenierte Geschichte und die wirklich fantastische Grafik rechtfertigen zum aktuellen Preis imho definitiv einen Kauf



Och, ich finde das Gameplay kann schon was. Kommt im Story-Modus nur nicht wirklich zum Tragen, da zu wenig Gegner. Im Multiplayer hat es Suchtpotenzial.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. April 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> 90 Minuten. Ist wirklich eine _Mini_-Serie.



Die neue Episode hab ich eben sogar in 65 Minuten durchgespielt.
Das ist selbst für Telltale-Verhältnisse ein neuer Tiefpunkt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2016)

Vielleicht haben sie sich mittlerweile übernommen und  arbeiten einfach an zu vielen Spielen gleichzeitig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2016)

Bin mit der Haupt-Solo-Campagne von *Genegade Ops *fast durch, danach ist noch eine weitere DLC-Mini-Campagne noch über.
Macht weiterhin Laune. Irgendwie ist das Spiel sowas wie der Ur-Ur.Ur-Ur-Enkel von *Desert / Jungle Strike*, nur eben nicht allein auf einen Kampf-Helicopter beschränkt. 

Daneben immer wieder mal eine längere Runde *Pinball FX2*, wo mir momentan die beiden Star Wars-Tische "Starfighter Assault" und "Darth Vader" sehr zusagen.

Und eben hab ich mal für ne halbe Stunde in die *Trackmania Turbo*-Demo reingeschnuppert. Gefällt mir als langjähriger TM-Fan absolut, aber da hätte sich Nadeo schon irre doof anstellen müssen um mich zu enttäuschen.
Es sieht ansprechend aus, läuft wie Butter und der Speed-Kick ist wie immer atemberaubend. Nur an das neu gestaltete Menu werde ich mich gewöhnen müssen, dieses fand ich beim *TM2-Triple* irgendwie aufgeräumter, "edler", wenn man das so sagen kann, und die Hintergrund-Mucke fällt im Vergleich zu früher deutlich ab, klingt alles zu sehr nach Hip-Hop-Sound. Passt für mich nicht zu *TM*, ich mag den reinen Elektro-Score (insbesondere den von *Canyon*) viel lieber, der hatte mehr Ohrwurm-Qualitäten.

So oder so: Pflichtkauf!


----------



## Taiwez (3. April 2016)

Tatsächlich habe ich bis jetzt *Bloodborne *gezockt, was ich niemals für möglich gehalten hätte. Ich war nie besonders gut in Spielen, die Demon Souls ähneln, schon wenn ich an das Game gedacht habe,bekam ich mittelschwere Tobsuchtsanfälle.  

Ich konnte heute tatsächlich 3 Bosse legen und zwar First-Try-mäßig. Ich kanns mir immer noch nicht erklären, wie ich das geschafft habe, aber ich bin extrem gut durchgekommen, auch wenn ich einige Momente hatte, in denen ich die Konsole spontan hätte ausmachen können... Aber mich hats dann doch gepackt, dieses leichte Dark Souls Fieber. Hat ja so ein bisschen was von diesen ganzen Rogue-like Spielen, auf die ich im Moment so abfahre, also viel Try and Error. Wobei ich noch glaube, das Bloodborne noch ne entschärfte Version ist, oder bekommt man in Dark Souls auch Leben wieder, wenn man die Gegner schlägt, die vorher einem selbst Schaden zugefügt haben?

Der Stil des Spiels ist übrigens famos, ich steh total auf diese Steampunk-Anleihen, man kann den eigenen Charakter richtig cool ausrüsten, gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich stapfe im Moment mit Hammer/Schwert Kombination durchs Land, Kombiwaffen sind richtig gut gemacht und tragen definitiv positiv zum Spiel bei. Nun muss ich mich aber erst mal zügeln, sonst spiel ich noch bis in den Morgen durch...


----------



## golani79 (3. April 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> [...] oder bekommt man in Dark Souls auch Leben wieder, wenn man die Gegner schlägt, die vorher einem selbst Schaden zugefügt haben?



Nein, bekommt man nicht - in Bloodborne habens es so gemacht, damit ein schnelleres Gameplay gefördert wird.
Ist halt immer auch ein gewisses Risiko dabei, weil ab und zu ist man dann doch zu gierig und will sich was vom Leben wieder zurückholen, wo man dann doch vlt. lieber ausweichen hätte sollen ^^


----------



## Homerous (3. April 2016)

Seit men halben Tag zu Hause und schon die PS4 angeschmissen, weil ich Heavy Rain nochmal spielen wollte und das Doppelpack mit Beyond: Two Souls noch auf dem Schreibtisch lag.

Ganz ehrlich: Die Story - sie ist im Vergleich zu Adventures wie TwD oder LiS einfach nicht gut. Manches ist klischeehaft, manches an den Haaren herbeigezogen und da gibt es noch komplette Totalausfälle (zum Beispiel jede zweite Szene mit Norman und seinem "toll" synchronisierten Partner ), in denen ich kurz davor war einfach auf Two Souls zu wechseln. Die Atmo macht allerdings sehr viel wieder gut, ebenso die Grafik. Zwar scheint jeder Nebencharakter ein Wahnsinniger, Vergewaltiger oder Nobody zu sein, aber man entwickelt manchmal Gefühl für die Hauptcharaktere und sorgt sich um sie, allerdings passierte mir das nach drei Spielstunden insgesamt *zwei* Mal, in der Zeit war ich schon lange ein ausgewiesener Clem-Sitter.
Postitiv überrascht haben mich die Konsequenzen meiner Aktionen. An einer kleinen Entscheidung oder einem verhauenen QE kann eine Menge hängen. Das Gameplay besteht praktisch nur aus ebendiesen Quicktime-Events, die nicht zu leicht und nicht zu schwer sind, aber trotzdem dank ihrer Häufigkeit nerven.
Insgesamt hatte ich das Spiel besser in Erinnerung. Mal gucken ob das mit Beyond Two Souls ähnlich wird.


----------



## Taiwez (3. April 2016)

Ihr Lieben, ich brauche einmal kurz euren Rat.

Ich bin ja im Moment ziemlich im Bloodborne Fieber und liebäugel jetzt auch mit der Dark Souls-Reihe. Muss ich da alle gespielt haben, um zu verstehen, was in den darauffolgenden Teilen passiert? Gibts da Zusammenhänge, die man als Quereinsteiger nicht verstehen könnte, wenn ich mir nur den 3ten Teil kaufen würde?

Ich hab Dark Souls 2 mal von nem Freund gegiftet bekommen, als es im Sale gewesen ist, aber es gibt ja auch noch Sholar of the first Sin, sind das unterschiedliche Titel oder ist das eine Erweiterung des 2ten Teils?


----------



## svd (3. April 2016)

Mit "Scholar of the First Sin" hast du quasi eine überarbeitete Complete-Edition des zweiten Spieles, also Hauptspiel plus die drei DLCs
und ein paar Verbesserungen und Änderungen, die mit dem Erscheinen auf den Current-Gen-Konsolen und PC einher gegangen sind..

Die Stories der Dark-Souls-Spiele sind eher minimal gehalten, bzw. wird dir wenig direkt erklärt. Du puzzelst das aus Infohäppchen von NPCs, Gegenständen und Filmsequenzen zusammen.
Da du noch immer im gleichen Universum spielst, gibt es sehr wohl Referenzen auf den Vorgänger, aber ein, im klassischen Sinne, "Nachfolger" ist es nicht.


Ich prügel mich noch immer durch Rom. Ja, das Gameplay ist recht einfach, wer aber auf eine hohe Punktezahl und lange Kombinationskette aus ist, drückt besser nicht
einfach wild alle Knöpfe. Geduld ist eine Tugend. Nicht nur, weil sich Ryse manchmal etwas zieht, sondern, weil es ungut ist, in einer Schild-Animation zu stecken, 
obwohl du eigentlich ausweichen solltest.

Die Grafik ist noch immer ein hin und her. Am "schlechtesten" sieht es in den Zwischensequenzen aus, weil der Kinofilm-Filter die, ansonsten knackscharfe, Grafik verschmiert.
Mit einigen Entscheidungen bin ich nicht so glücklich, wie etwa Regentropfen auf der virtuellen Kamera, was dich wieder zum Zuschauer degradiert.
Und trotz Core-i7 und GTX980 hab ich noch immer teils heftige Schwankungen der Bildwiederholraten vlt probiere ich mal den Lock aus.

Die Steuerung ist noch immer prima, dabei arbeiten Gamepad und M+T auch parallel, sodass ich bequem mit Pad prügeln und nahtlos auf die Maus wechseln kann,
wenn Moorhuhn-Sequenzen anstehen. Topp. Warum geht das (offiziell) nicht auf Konsole.


----------



## Rising-Evil (3. April 2016)

Bin mit *Ryse: Son of Rome * fertig - sehr gelungene Unterhaltung, tolle Story, ich hoffe mal da kommt irgendwann mal ein Nachfolger...


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2016)

Eben. Wann gab es schon einmal ein First Person/Third Person Game was im alten Rom gespielt hat? Bis auf Ryse fällt mir kein weiteres ein. Nur Strategiespiele.


----------



## Phurba (4. April 2016)

OK, den Lambda Complex von *Black Mesa* blick ich nicht mal _nachdem_ ich diverse Let's Plays angeschaut habe. Dieses Spiel röstet mein Hirn, verdammt.


----------



## svd (4. April 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Wann gab es schon einmal ein First Person/Third Person Game was im alten Rom gespielt hat? Bis auf Ryse fällt mir kein weiteres ein. Nur Strategiespiele.



Es gibt "Augustus - Im Auftrag des Kaisers", ein "Splinter Cell" für Plebejer. Und "Gladiator - Schwert der Rache", welches in der deutschen, also der langweiligen, Version auch mal der PCGH beigelegen hat.

Das sind "römische" Spiele, die ich zumindest mal selber gespielt habe.


----------



## MichaelG (4. April 2016)

Ah so? Kenne ich echt nicht. Taugen die etwas?


----------



## Bonkic (4. April 2016)

hab mir *ryse* jetzt auch mal gesichert. für nen fünfer kann man ja nicht so viel falsch machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ah so? Kenne ich echt nicht. Taugen die etwas?


Nicht wirklich. Dieses "Augustus" ist ein sehr schlechter SC-Klon und zudem eine Versoftung des gleichnamigen TV-Films (welchen wohl auch die Allerwenigsten kennen dürften  ^^). Da verpasst man nix. Caesar hätte dazu bestenfalls "Veni, vidi, amisi" (zu deutsch: Ich kam, sah und verlor") gesagt... 

Und dieses "Gladitor" (hat nix mit dem gleichnamigen Film von Ridley Scott gemein) ist ein noch stupideres 2-Button-Draufgehaue, dagegen wäre "Ryse" trotz viel QTEs fast sowas wie eine spielerische Offenbarung.


----------



## MichaelG (4. April 2016)

Ah thx. Also nix verpaßt. 

Gestern eine Runde Division Koop. Selbst zu zweit oder gar zu viert kein Vergleich zum Solo-Part. Selbst auf schwer deutlich einfacher bis zu einfach. Egal. Hab aber das nächste goldene Teil (Blueprint erweitertes Magazin) und schon 1x gecraftet.


----------



## Exar-K (4. April 2016)

Es gab da auch dieses Shadow of Rome. War ein Actiontitel und sowas wie der Vorgänger von Dead Rising afaik.


----------



## Bonkic (4. April 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hab mir *ryse* jetzt auch mal gesichert. für nen fünfer kann man ja nicht so viel falsch machen.



kann jetzt schon sagen, dass es das auf jeden fall wert ist.
alter schwede, sieht das mega aus!


----------



## golani79 (4. April 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kann jetzt schon sagen, dass es das auf jeden fall wert ist.
> alter schwede, sieht das mega aus!



Unterhält zudem auch ganz gut 
(auch, wenns Gameplay seicht ist)

Hab jetzt die erste Episode von *The Wolf Among Us* gespielt - finde ich sehr gut gelungen.
Mag die Adaption und den düsteren Stil und bin schon gespannt, wie´s in der nächsten Episode weitergeht


----------



## Wynn (4. April 2016)

Derzeit spiel ich Southpark Stick of Truth, Lego Batman und sleeping dogs abwechselnd und ab morgen kapitel 13 bei swtor


----------



## Homerous (5. April 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Southpark Stick of Truth



Sous Park se Stick of Ttrus heißt das!
Bin jetzt fast durch mit Heavy Rain. Kann es kaum erwarten, da Madison und Norman bereits tot sind und ich damit vor einem neuen Ende stehe.


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Unterhält zudem auch ganz gut
> (auch, wenns Gameplay seicht ist)



stimmt. die erste stunde fand ich auch ganz nett ehrlich gesagt.
ist halt ziemlich arcadig. - so what? auch wenn das inzwischen fast nur noch als schimpfwort verwendet wird.

dabei steh ich eigentlich nicht mal besonders auf diese art von (kampf-) spielen und auch das setting macht mich jetzt per se nicht wahnsinnig an. 
(ich spiel übrigens auch auf easy )


----------



## Phurba (5. April 2016)

*YES !!!* Ich habe *Black Mesa* geschafft, auf Schwierigkeit normal und in läppischen 64 Stunden. Nicht gerade ein Speedrun, aber naja. Insgesamt auch recht wenig in guides und youtube nachgeschaut. Schon ein geiles Game, aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad, ziemlich heftig. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, daß dieser im Vergleich zum Original um einiges härter ist, hätte ich wohl einfach gewählt. Spielfluss und Spaß haben schon ein wenig gelitten unter dem Dauerfrust.


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2016)

64 stunden??? 
ich glaube, ich hatte damals um die 10, vielleicht 12h gebraucht - ebenfalls auf normal.
war das die (gratis-) mod oder das bezahlding? gibts da inhaltsmäßig gewaltige unterschiede?


----------



## Phurba (5. April 2016)

Naja, ich bin halt auch eher der Typ Spieler, der gerne ein wenig gemütlicher spielt. Außerdem habe ich das bei der Arbeit gezockt, wo ich alle 10 Minuten kurz vom Spiel weg muß, das stört halt auch ein wenig den Fluss. War das Bezahldingens (10€ im Sale) und mit dem Level "On a rail" zusätzlich per Mod. Keine Ahnung wie das im Vergleich zu der ursprünglichen Mod ist, habe aber gehört daß da ständig Levels nachgereicht wurden.


----------



## Homerous (5. April 2016)

Bin jetzt mit Heavy Rain durch und geh NICHT über zu beyond Two Souls, sondern zurück zu Fallout 4! Hab mir auch mal Automatron runtergeladen und angespielt.

Also das Robokumpelcrafting ist richtig gut. Handsome Blechkiste, mittlerweile leider noch ein Protektron mit läppscher Minigun und schwachem Assaultron-Arm und nem "Händi"-Triebwerk, wird später mal ein warer Killbot werden! Wenn ich die starken Roboter und diesen /(%$=&! Jezebel lange genug aushalte, könnte ich wieder mal im Ödland versinken. Dabei wollte ich doch noch Dark Sou- oh, was ist das denn? Ein Haus? Gaussgewehr raus und auf geht's!


----------



## golani79 (5. April 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> stimmt. die erste stunde fand ich auch ganz nett ehrlich gesagt.
> ist halt ziemlich arcadig. - so what? auch wenn das inzwischen fast nur noch als schimpfwort verwendet wird.
> 
> dabei steh ich eigentlich nicht mal besonders auf diese art von (kampf-) spielen und auch das setting macht mich jetzt per se nicht wahnsinnig an.
> (ich spiel übrigens auch auf easy )



Habs damals auf Centurion gespielt - war eigentlich gar nicht so wild.
Da ich jetzt auch nen neuen Rechner hab, der sicher mehr packt, was die Darstellung / Performance angeht, könnt ich evtl. mal nen neuen Durchgang starten.

Ab und zu mag ich solche "seichten" Spiele einfach - es muss nicht immer hochkomplex sein ^^


----------



## Rising-Evil (5. April 2016)

hab jetzt mal wieder (nach fast 3 Jahren Pause) bei * Darksiders * weitergespielt...
Den Let's Plays zufolge bin ich fast durch, aber irgendwie fehlt mir bei dem Spiel das Besondere - ein paar knifflige Rätsel hier und da, blutige Kämpfe & die Story ist jetzt auch nicht der Knüller


----------



## Phurba (5. April 2016)

Wegen der 64 Stunden, habe gerade mal Half-Life 2 angefangen und geschaut was mit der Zeitmessung passiert, wenn das Spiel pausiert ist. Die zählt munter weiter. Keine Ahnung, ob das bei allen Spielen so ist, aber das erklärt wohl diese erstaunliche "Spieldauer". Bin öfter auch mal im Internet unterwegs wenn das Spiel pausiert ist, oder am Arbeiten, diese Zeit sagt also rein gar nichts aus.

Edit: hmm dieser Zeitzähler kann sogar rückwärts zählen, Wahnsinn, advanced technology. Bin beim Stand von 67 Minuten kurz auf den Reiter Shop und wieder zurück in die Bibliothek, da waren es nur noch 66 ...


----------



## Neawoulf (5. April 2016)

Zumindest bei Steam wird die Spielzeit darin gemessen, wie lange das Spiel geöffnet ist (selbst ein geöffneter Launcher wird mitgemessen). Ob man das Spiel pausiert oder nicht, spielt dabei keine Rolle. 64 Stunden finde ich für Half Life 1 (darauf basiert Black Mesa ja, soweit ich weiß) auch schon echt viel. Für Half Life 2 inkl. beider Addons + ein paar kleinere Mods habe ich nicht einmal die Hälfte der Zeit gebraucht und ich spiele echt langsam, weil ich einfach in jede Ecke gucken muss, ab und zu noch Screenshots mache usw.


----------



## Phurba (5. April 2016)

Naja wie gesagt, diese Zeit ist in meinem Fall komplett für den Boppes, da ich Spiele oft und manchmal auch über längere Zeit geöffnet habe während ich andere Dinge tue. Aber immerhin habe ich jetzt gelernt, wie diese "Zeitmessung" funktioniert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. April 2016)

Sobald man ein Spiel startet beginnt die Zeitmessung und endet, wenn man es wieder schließt. Also selbst wenn man es geöffnet hat und zum Beispiel hier im Forum liest und schreibt währendessen, läuft die Zeit immer weiter.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich das bei der Arbeit gezockt, wo ich alle 10 Minuten kurz vom Spiel weg muß, das stört halt auch ein wenig den Fluss.


Darf man das als Saturn-Angestellter überhaupt?


----------



## Phurba (5. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Darf man das als Saturn-Angestellter überhaupt?



Da arbeite ich zum Glück nicht. Und bei meinem Job interessiert es mich nicht, ob ich es darf oder nicht, da ich alleine arbeite und es immer mitbekomme falls mal jemand vorbeischauen sollte. Notebooks sind geduldet, dann muß nur schnell der Controller verschwinden.


----------



## Homerous (5. April 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Da arbeite ich zum Glück nicht. Und bei meinem Job interessiert es mich nicht, ob ich es darf oder nicht, da ich alleine arbeite und es immer mitbekomme falls mal jemand vorbeischauen sollte. Notebooks sind geduldet, dann muß nur schnell der Controller verschwinden.



Nur am zocken, schlimm schlimm...
Okay, ich spiele auch ab und zu mal auf Arbeit, aber nur New Vegas und nur weil ich sonst nichts zu tun habe!
Entweder ist Stanley aus 427 wieder fleißig (wer findet die Anspielung?) oder wir sind Pleite gegangen und ich habs nicht mitgekriegt.


----------



## Wynn (5. April 2016)

Star Wars the Old Republic - Knight of the fallen Empire - Kapitel 12 Visionen in der Dunkelheit abgeschlossen

Von der Story her sogut wie die ersten 9 Kapitel als das Addon rauskam. Kapitel 11 Leugnung war storymässig schwach da war Kapitel 10 Anarchie im Paradie schon besser


----------



## Phurba (5. April 2016)

Ich habe halt viel Zeit bei der Arbeit, da die Modernisierung bei uns zum Glück noch aussteht (im Moment sitze ich neben einer Anlage aus den frühen 40ern). Und immer Lesen oder Fernsehen wurde auf Dauer langweilig, da habe ich halt das Gaming-Notebook geholt. Und ich bereue es nicht.


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. April 2016)

The Banner Saga 2. Gerade zweieinhalb Stunden lang komplett drin versunken. Morgen gibt's den Artikel dazu!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> The Banner Saga 2. Gerade zweieinhalb Stunden lang komplett drin versunken. Morgen gibt's den Artikel dazu!


Gemeinheit!!! Haben will!!!  

Ist die Testversion wie zu erwarten zunächst auch nur komplett englisch oder hat man den Schritt zur Multilingualität vom Start weg geschafft?


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. April 2016)

1. Ist es noch die Vorschaufassung, hab gerade das vorzeitige Ende erreicht. Menno! 
2. Wird's bei Release wieder nur eine englische Fassung geben, siehe Steam-Seite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> 2. Wird's bei Release wieder nur eine englische Fassung geben, siehe Steam-Seite.


Wollte dennoch nachfragen, weil die Steam-Angaben nicht selten auch mal unvollständig sein können. Hab ich bei diversen Games schon erlebt.


----------



## McDrake (6. April 2016)

*Star Wars: The old republic*

Weil ich irgendwie keine Lust hatte bei Witcher weiter zu spielen, durchsuchte ich meine STEAM-Liste.
Da fand ich aber kein Spiel, welches mich ansprach. Kein Wunder, bei über 300 Titeln 
Ich sah aber die grosse Liste an StarWars-Spielen und erinnerte mich daran, dass ich doch mal ein MMORPG gespielt habe.
Meine Schlussfolgerung, dank der Bibliothek: Star Wars Galaxies!
Ein Klick und der Download fing an. Um mich vorzubereiten googelte ich nach dem Spiel.
Oh, das gibts ja gar nicht mehr (wieder eine CE, von nem Spiel, das nicht mehr existiert)*

Hmmm... aber da war doch noch was abderes... Diese Figur, die da im Schrank steht.
Aha! Star Wars The Old Republic steht da!

Na dann versuche ich mich da mal einzuloggen. Den Sicherheitsschlüssel hab ich sogar noch in meiner Schublade gefunden.
Nur stimmte das Passwort nicht mehr.
Tja, vom LucasArts zu EA übertragen worden. Also mit Origin rein und.... HURRAA!
Es klappt.

Das Ganze ist ja anscheinend jetzt F2P und man kann gegen Echtgeld Kartellmünzen kaufen, mit denen man weitere Inventarplätze kaufen kann und solchen Schnickschnack.
So weit hatte ich was gelesen und das war auch in meinem Hirn gespeichert.

Char ist also noch da und ich steh in meinem Raumschif..
Ich fand die Shootermissionen im Rauschiff immer recht amüsant, also machte ich da grad mal eine.
Cool... noch eine... und noch eine und noch.... MOOOOOMENT
Das geht im F2P natürlich nicht. Es gibt nur 3 Missionen pro Woche, ausser mal holt sich einen Wochenpass mit 250 Kartellmünzen.
oO

Ok, ich lass es mal und geh auf die erste Bodenmission.
Ganz langsam anfangen.
Ich bin Lvl 32, der Gegner Lvl 28. Was kann schon schief gehen?
Ersten Fight mit Mühe und Not überstanden. Huii
Zweiter Fight: Tot!
Dritter Fight Tot!
und Inventar voll.

Ach, ich kann mit den Kartellmünzen das Inventar vergrössern?
Ja was kostet denn sowas?
vor allem: Wie viele von dieser komischen Dingern habe?
Aha knapp 16'000. Was mag das bedeuten?
Für eine Erweiterung des inventars hats gereicht und für einen Wochenpass der Weltraummissionen auch.
und ich hab inzwischen auch bemerkt, dass es sich mit aktivierten Gefährten doch "ein wenig" einfacher Kämpfen lässt


*solche CE-Boxen habe ich auch noch von Age of Conan, Vanguard oder HdR-Online


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. April 2016)

Wenn du Gesellschaft brauchst, ich spiel das nachwievor auch noch


----------



## Taiwez (6. April 2016)

Auf welchem Server spielt ihr denn? Bin da auch noch ab und an unterwegs.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. April 2016)

Ich bin auch wieder zurückgekehrt und spiele zwischendurch. 

Die neuen Missionen sind sehr unterhaltsam und dass nun jeder Gefährte heilen kann, kommt mir sehr entgegen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. April 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server spielt ihr denn?


T3M4 natürlich


----------



## Taiwez (6. April 2016)

Hab jetzt leider die Namen grade nicht im Kopf, ist das der PvE oder PvP Server?


----------



## Alisis1990 (6. April 2016)

Mal wieder "the Course of Monkey Island" und jezzt erst gemerkt das das Ding 2 Schwierigkeitsgrade hat 

Es macht mir einfach jedes mal wieder Spaß und jedes mal lache ich mir bei dem Ding die stimme weg. Mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel. Auch wegen dem einfach großartigen Soundtrack und den einfach grandiosen Dialogen!

Also mal ehrlich Deponia ist ja wirklich der Hammer, aber den Charme der alten Adventures trifft es einfach nicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. April 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Hab jetzt leider die Namen grade nicht im Kopf, ist das der PvE oder PvP Server?


PvE. Aber die ganzen PVP-Spieler sind inzwischen auch dorthin gewandert (leider), weil die reinen PVP-Server so gut wie leer waren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Mal wieder "the Course of Monkey Island" und jezzt erst gemerkt das das Ding 2 Schwierigkeitsgrade hat
> 
> Es macht mir einfach jedes mal wieder Spaß und jedes mal lache ich mir bei dem Ding die stimme weg. Mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel. Auch wegen dem einfach großartigen Soundtrack und den einfach grandiosen Dialogen!
> 
> Also mal ehrlich Deponia ist ja wirklich der Hammer, aber den Charme der alten Adventures trifft es einfach nicht.


*Monkey Island* ist einfach die Königin unter den Adventures - und das seit mehr als 20 Jahren.


----------



## MichaelG (6. April 2016)

Guybrush Threephwood ist halt unerreicht. Allein schon der Humor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Guybrush Threephwood ist halt unerreicht. Allein schon der Humor.


Allein der Name! ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (6. April 2016)

Gerade bin ich mit *The Last Door Season 2* fertig geworden. Es fühlte sich irgendwie schon nach einem richtigen Ende der Story an, aber es gab dann ganz zum Schluss doch noch ein kleines Fensterchen, das sich für eine eventuelle Fortsetzung der Reihe geöffnet hat.

Insgesamt hat mir die Reihe sehr, wirklich extrem gut gefallen. Dabei hat die erste Episode zwar sehr schön, aber auch relativ unspektakulär mit der typischen Erkundung einer verlassenen Villa angefangen. Der Grafikstil ist aufgrund der Riesenpixel minimalistisch, beflügelt mit seinen Farben und Formen aber gleichzeitig, ähnlich wie ein gut geschriebenes Buch, die eigene Fantasie, so dass man die groben Formen imaginär mit vielen kleinen Details selbst ausfüllen kann. Unter'm Strich würde ich sagen, dass das Spiel (beide Seasons, die zusammen eine Geschichte erzählen) eines der besten thematisch ernsten Point & Click Adventures war, die ich bisher gespielt habe. Es sollte viel mehr düstere (nicht einmal unbedingt thematisch auf den Horrorbereich beschränkte) Spiele und auch Filme geben, die im England des späten 19ten Jahrhunderts spielen, ohne dabei in atmosphärenzerschmetternde Action auszuarten, wie's bei modernen Hollywoodproduktionen leider häufig der Fall ist. Ich glaube, ich sollte mir mal wieder Bram Stoker's Dracula und From Hell angucken. Wer die Filme mochte, der sollte auch an The Last Door seine Freude haben.

Ein Name, den ich zum Schluss noch hervorheben will: Carlos Viola, der den kompletten Soundtrack der Reihe komponiert hat. Ohne den Soundtrack hätte mir das Spiel vermutlich nur halb so gut gefallen. Ich hoffe, von dem werde ich in Zukunft noch häufiger was hören. Kleiner Reinhörschnippsel:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OVUbAB8_wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Spoiler



Und hätte er ein Auto, wäre er nicht der Mann, der er ist (man, war der schlecht. Ich schäme mich!)


----------



## svd (7. April 2016)

Nach "Ryse" musste ich "Crysis 1" nochmal ansehen. Verstecksdi auf Koreanisch macht noch immer Spaß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist auch noch immer erstaunlich, wieviel des Weges du tatsächlich per pedes zurücklegen kannst. Ich meine, im Spiel gibt es nur sehr wenige Stellen, wo dich die Story nicht 
in irgendeiner Form (zu Fuß, Fahrzeug) Strecke zurücklegen lässt, sondern dich teleportiert. Ich glaube fast, das geschieht nur gegen Ende, nämlich bei der Rückkehr auf den Träger.
Im Gegensatz zu zB "Crysis 2" oder eben "Ryse", wo Schauplatzwechsel in Videosequenzen erzählt werden.

Ich finde die Platzierung der menschlichen Gegner auch noch gut, die macht nämlich größtenteils wirklich Sinn.
Nur mogeln tun se. Wenn ein Typ plötzlich umfällt, sollte es nicht so einfach sein, den ungefähren Aufenthaltsort eines getarnten und schallgedämpften Schützen zu ermitteln.
Zumindest sehe ich sie den Leichnam nicht wieder aufstellen und ein Essstäbchen in die Eintrittswunde stecken.

Naja, mal sehen. Durchspielen werde ich es vermutlich nicht, aber ich will schon noch zu der Stelle kommen, wo dir vor Augen geführt wird, vlt doch nicht so einzigartig zu sein...
Vlt. einer meiner liebsten WTF-Momente in Spielen.


----------



## Shorty484 (7. April 2016)

Hab mich nun doch durchgerungen und mir *MGS V: The Phantom Pain* geholt. Für alte MGS-Hasen etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber es macht doch mehr Spaß als gedacht


----------



## svd (7. April 2016)

Okay, jetzt bin ich doch teleportiert worden. Der erste Weg durch die Berge, zwischen Wasserfällen und Ausgrabungsstätte, wird übersprungen.
Trotzdem, nicht übel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2016)

Die Pile of Shame wird kürzer... Aber kann man das wirklich sagen, wenn die Bibliothek im gleichen Zuge wieder wächst?! 

*Renegade Ops* - Hauptspiel plus* Coldstrike-DLC* sind durch. Eigentlich war ich schon nach gut 8 Stunden fertig, hab aber noch weitere 1 1/2 Stunden drangehängt um noch ein Paar Zusatz-Achievements zu ergattern. 12 von 16 hab ich, die restlichen 4 müsste ich nochmal im höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad erhalten, aber das mache ich irgendwann mal wenn ich gerade viel Langeweile haben sollte. 

Da ich hier in guter Gesellschaft bin und ebenfalls das* Ryse*-Schnäppchen wahrgenommen hab, sind die über 20 GB längst druff. Eben mal gestartet und... ALTER, IST DAS FEEEEETTTT!!! 
Da kann man sagen was man will, aber an Crytek zieht technisch wirklich niemand so schnell vorbei wenn die mal mit einem neuen Spiel fertig sind. Wenn die was vorzeigen dann sind das keine halbe Sachen. 
Und - Boah!!! -, mit allen Details auf Anschlag in 1080p flitzt das Teil derart über den Bildschirm, das ist mir fast schon wieder *zu* schnell.  
Super-Sampling off habe ich weit über 60 Frames (ohne jetzt Fraps oder dergleichen gemessen zu haben, diesen optischen Turbo sieht man mit bloßem Auge). Super-Sampling auf 1,5x1,5 ist immer noch ausgesprochen flüssig, nur bei 2x2 schrumpft die Rate auf ungefähr 30 Frames.
Komisch: Die (de)aktivierbare Framebegrenzung scheint mir wirkungslos, ich erkenne keinen Unterschied bei off/on... 

Rein von der technischen Seite betrachtet eine echte XXL-Sahneschnitte, wer was anderes sagt hat schlicht keine Ahnung. Und es ist nochmal eine ganz andere Erfahrung das Spiel live zu sehen, selbst HD-Videos können diese optische Opulenz nicht so wiedergeben wie wenn man direkt davorsitzt.

Spielerisch hab ich jetzt noch nicht so viel gesehen, werde auch heute nicht mehr tiefer reinschnuppern, aber es scheint sehr übersichtlich in seiner Bedienung zu sein. Dann mal schauen...


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. April 2016)

Neben SWTOR wird mal wieder etwas gesiedelt. Ohne Gegner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. April 2016)

Ich hab *Resident Evil Zero HD Remaster *durchgespielt. Hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen und auch die PC Umsetzung war in Ordnung. Konnte es jedenfalls problemlos mit Maus und Tastatur durchspielen


----------



## MichaelG (8. April 2016)

So bin nun DZ Rang 27 Richtung 28. Macht im Team richtig Spaß. Haben heute in der DZ 6! gefarmt und sind nur um einen Hauch auf einen Trupp von 4 Rogues getroffen, die in der DZ aufgeräumt hatten bis zur Menschenjagd gerufen worden ist. Haben uns aber verdünnisiert, da wir lieber unsere Goodies ausgeflogen haben (darunter 1 goldene Maske und zig lilafarbenes Zeug) und der starke Verdacht auf Cheating bestand. Hab nun endlich eine goldene Parkhan, 1 goldene Pistole, 2 goldene Magazine, goldene Knieschoner und eine goldene Maske. Wird langsam mit dem Equipment.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (9. April 2016)

So...dieses Wochenende kümmere ich mich um einige Baustellen 

Eigentlich hatte ich mit der COD Reihe abgeschlossen. Jetzt habe ich aber doch noch COD MW 2 + 3 angefangen.  Mein Zwischenfazit, wirklich nicht so schlecht wie es häufig gemacht wird. Die Schwierigkeitsgrade sind "okay". Wenn man versucht die Gefechte halbwegs realistisch zu führen, kommen sicher auch ein paar mehr Spielstunden zusammen. Für "Rusher" ist das sicher eher ein kurzes Vergnügen.

Nebenbei treibe ich meine NB2K Saison voran. Ich bin aber chronologisch ziemlich im Hintertreffen mit der aktuellen realen Saison Ein Spiel braucht halt schon verdammt lange . Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich es bis zu den Playoffs schaffe wieder im Plan zu sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich mit der COD Reihe abgeschlossen...


Wer denn auch nicht...  


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## svd (9. April 2016)

Naja, das Gameplay ist halt wie immer, COD2-mäßig. Unendlich spawnende Gegnerwellen, bis du vorstürmst. 
Rushen ist Programm. Realistisch spielen, zieht das nur unnötig in die Länge.  Und die Geschichte wird, ab MW2, einfach nur lächerlich. Egal.

Bin in "Crysis" jetzt nochmal teleportiert worden. Von der Ausgrabungsstätte zum Gegenangriff. Jetzt darf ich Panzerfahren. Ist okay, du geht aber recht schnell drauf,
weil du nicht übermächtig bist. Also, da waren die Kursker Panzerschlacht in UO (?), Algerien (?) in COD2 und, äh, Wüste in BF3 eigentlich witziger, weil entspannter (einfacher).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Naja, das Gameplay ist halt wie immer, COD2-mäßig. Unendlich spawnende Gegnerwellen, bis du vorstürmst.
> Rushen ist Programm. Realistisch spielen, zieht das nur unnötig in die Länge.  Und die Geschichte wird, ab MW2, einfach nur lächerlich. Egal.
> 
> Bin in "Crysis" jetzt nochmal teleportiert worden. Von der Ausgrabungsstätte zum Gegenangriff. Jetzt darf ich Panzerfahren. Ist okay, du geht aber recht schnell drauf,
> weil du nicht übermächtig bist. Also, da waren die Kursker Panzerschlacht in UO (?), Algerien (?) in COD2 und, äh, Wüste in BF3 eigentlich witziger, weil entspannter (einfacher).


Da sieht man mal wieder wie hervorragend das erste Crysis noch heute ist. Nicht nur technisch (allenfalls die für heutige Sehgewohnheiten nicht ganz so knackigen Texturen verraten sein Alter), auch spielmechanisch ist es immer noch eine Genre-Größe an der kaum ein moderner FPS anknüpfen kann.
Und gerade die fehlende Übermächtigkeit ist hier positiv hervorzuheben, trotz Nanosuit. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2016)

*Ryse - Son of Rome*

Heute nochmal von vorne angefangen, nachdem ich mich für eine endgültige feste Grafik-Einstellung entschieden hab.
Nach wie vor bin ich platt von dieser erneuten Brillanz seitens Crytek. Fast schon ärgerlich dass die famose Grafik durch recht viele Render-Cutscenes unterbrochen wird, die Ex-Coburger hätten es genauso gut komplett ingame belassen können. Gut, gewisse Kamera-Winkel und Bildregie-Effekte wären evtl. nicht drin gewesen, aber mich reisst das immer unschön raus wenn ich von flutschender Highend-Grafik auf 30-Frames-Renderfilmchen bzw. aufgenommene Spielgrafik wechsle (und umgekehrt).

Allerdings kam das Spiel an einigen Stellen dann doch etwas ins Stocken, wenn das Areal sehr offen, detailliert und sehr vielen NPCs belebt wird. Typisch Crytek, der Hardware-Hunger kennt fast keine Grenzen... Und meine GTX970 wird zum ersten Male gar gebändigt. 

Die Kämpfe sind recht leicht zu meistern, die Erfolge springen einem regelrecht entgegen... Aber zu meiner eigen Überraschungen fühle ich mich auch nach der zigsten Exekution nicht übersättigt, es sieht einfach spektakulär aus. ^^


----------



## Phurba (9. April 2016)

Bin bei The Division gerade dabei, die Karte komplett zu bereinigen. Tatsächlich sehe ich bei den Aufklärungsdaten nur noch 2 Echoes, welche aber nicht von der Map verschwinden. Sonst gar nichts mehr, obwohl mir laut Menü noch 2 Überlebensratgeber, 9 Telefonaufzeichnungen, 1 Einsatzbericht und 2 Echoes (die welche nicht von der Map verschwinden?) fehlen. Kann es sein, daß das Gerümpel in Bereichen hinter verschlossenen Türen versteckt ist? Die habe ich nämlich noch nicht alle geöffnet.

Edit: und noch eine Frage, bin erst seit paar Tagen Level 30. Anfangs gab es da immer tägliche Missionen, seit gestern nicht mehr, wieso?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. April 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Bin bei The Division gerade dabei, die Karte komplett zu bereinigen. Tatsächlich sehe ich bei den Aufklärungsdaten nur noch 2 Echoes, welche aber nicht von der Map verschwinden. Sonst gar nichts mehr, obwohl mir laut Menü noch 2 Überlebensratgeber, 9 Telefonaufzeichnungen, 1 Einsatzbericht und 2 Echoes (die welche nicht von der Map verschwinden?) fehlen. Kann es sein, daß das Gerümpel in Bereichen hinter verschlossenen Türen versteckt ist? Die habe ich nämlich noch nicht alle geöffnet.



Es gibt Echos die verbuggt sind, so dass sie nach dem Aufsammeln nicht von der Karte verschwinden.
Um fehlende Objekte zu finden empfielt es sich die Karte auf Sammelobjekte umzustellen.
Mancher Teile werden nämlich nur in dieser Ansicht angezeigt. (warum auch immer)
Im Agentenmenü siehst du auch ziemlich genau, wie viele Objekte dir noch in jedem Bezirk fehlen.
Bei den Echos ist noch zu beachten, dass einige mit Nebenquests verknüpft sind. Das letzte bekommt man auch erst nach Abschluss der Hauptquest, wenn man nochmal nach Chelsea zurück geschickt wird.


----------



## MichaelG (9. April 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Bin bei The Division gerade dabei, die Karte komplett zu bereinigen. Tatsächlich sehe ich bei den Aufklärungsdaten nur noch 2 Echoes, welche aber nicht von der Map verschwinden. Sonst gar nichts mehr, obwohl mir laut Menü noch 2 Überlebensratgeber, 9 Telefonaufzeichnungen, 1 Einsatzbericht und 2 Echoes (die welche nicht von der Map verschwinden?) fehlen. Kann es sein, daß das Gerümpel in Bereichen hinter verschlossenen Türen versteckt ist? Die habe ich nämlich noch nicht alle geöffnet.
> 
> Edit: und noch eine Frage, bin erst seit paar Tagen Level 30. Anfangs gab es da immer tägliche Missionen, seit gestern nicht mehr, wieso?



Die fehlenden täglichen Missionen sind aktuell verbuggt. Kommen sicher wieder. Vielleicht hat man sie auch nur wegen dem kommenden Patch (vorerst) deaktiviert. Am 12. steht ja das große Update 1.1 an.


----------



## svd (9. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Ryse - Son of Rome*
> 
> Heute nochmal von vorne angefangen, nachdem ich mich für eine endgültige feste Grafik-Einstellung entschieden hab.
> Nach wie vor bin ich platt von dieser erneuten Brillanz seitens Crytek. Fast schon ärgerlich dass die famose Grafik durch recht viele Render-Cutscenes unterbrochen wird, die Ex-Coburger hätten es genauso gut komplett ingame belassen können. Gut, gewisse Kamera-Winkel und Bildregie-Effekte wären evtl. nicht drin gewesen, aber mich reisst das immer unschön raus wenn ich von flutschender Highend-Grafik auf 30-Frames-Renderfilmchen wechsle (und umgekehrt).
> ...



Wie ist denn die Performance bei dir? Hast du keine Ruckler drin, die fast an Quantum-Break erinnern? 
Ohne VSync und fpslock, hatte ich schreckliche Sprünge, obwohl die Bildwiederholraten stets hoch genug gewesen wären. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, es wäre so ein 
"springt, je nach Bildwiederholrate, zwischen 30Hz und 60Hz herum"-Spiel. Ich hab dann letztendlich mit 30fps-Lock zuende gespielt, weil es mich so genervt hat.
Zum Glück war die resultierende Trägheit


----------



## Homerous (9. April 2016)

Ich habe endlich mal wieder meine DVD-Sammlung für die PS3 durchgesehen und neben schlechten Erinnerungen (NfS: The Run, NfS Most Wanted 2012, NfS Rivals, FIFA 14) auch Fallout 3 wiedergefunden. Da ich mit Teil vier fast fertig bin und selbst eine Alpha-Todeskralle mit einem halben Magazin erledigt habe, werde ich mal einen Schritt zurückgehen und sowohl Teil 3, als auch in New Vegas nacheinander komplett von vorne anfangen, plus alle Addons für beide Teile.

Als erstes fällt mir auf, wie viel besser der Einstieg in Fallout 3 ist. Die Idee mit dem einfrieren in F4 ist gut, aber auch ziemlich unpassend dazu, das der Armeeveteran/noch schlimmer: die Anwältin(?) zu Killermaschinen werden. Beim Vorgänger wird sofort klar, dass der Charakter weiß, wen er da abmetzelt.
Thema metzeln: Die Kämpfe sind für mich eine Katastrophe. Seit ich mir in F4 das VATS abgewöhnt habe, nutze ich es kaum und sterbe andauernd. Könnte aber auch damit zusammenhängen, das mein aktuelles Equipment eine Katastrophe ist. Trotzdem sollte es möglich sein, auch einen stärkeren Gegner ohne Nutzung von Granaten/VATS zu töten.
Bei der Atmo muss ich (leider) einen Punkt an den aktuellen Teil vergeben. Die deutsche Synchro in manchen Holobändern bei F3 würde sich gut als Einschlafhilfe machen, die Terminaleinträge sind auf deutsch teilweise langweilig und selten auch mal schlecht übersetzt.
 Dafür sind die Charaktere, die Begleiter einmal ausgenommen, im alten Fallout deutlich besser und interessanter gestaltet (Tenpenny!). Und: Ich kriege keine langweiligen, sich wiederholende, viel zu leichten und sinnlose Siedlungsquests, *die ich nicht ablehnen kann*. Diese waren der Hauptgrund, das ich die Minutemen einfach ignoriert habe, denn ein Fallout sollte kein Spiel sein, das einem unablehnbare Missionen vorsetzt.
(Ich werde mir Wasteland Workshop wahrscheinlich nur kaufen, um Preston in einen Käfig mit einer Mirelurk-Könogin zu werfen und ihn LEIDEN zu sehen )
Nach einigen Stunden gefällt mir der Anfang von F3 besser, allerdings wirkt die Welt mir viel zu grau und teilweise sogar ziemlich leer. Andererseits gibt es so etwas wie die Rebublic of Dave nicht im vierten Teil, der dafür qualitativ und quantitativ besseres Storytelling bietet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Performance bei dir? Hast du keine Ruckler drin, die fast an Quantum-Break erinnern?
> Ohne VSync und fpslock, hatte ich schreckliche Sprünge, obwohl die Bildwiederholraten stets hoch genug gewesen wären. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, es wäre so ein
> "springt, je nach Bildwiederholrate, zwischen 30Hz und 60Hz herum"-Spiel. Ich hab dann letztendlich mit 30fps-Lock zuende gespielt, weil es mich so genervt hat.
> Zum Glück war die resultierende Trägheit


Meistens habe ich um die 70 Frames (bei 144Hz-TFT ), nur hin und wieder rutscht auch mal die Rate zwischen 50-60, was immer noch sehr gut aussieht.
Jedoch, in ganz wenigen Momenten (das Kapitel mit Marius Vater, wo der Überfall stattfindet) hatte ich auch heftige Sprünge, obwohl keine nennenswerte Action stattfand. Ob es an der allgemein aufwendigen Level-Architektur lag... Je ne sais pas, wie der Ochsenfrosch zu sagen pflegen würde. ^^

Fixe 30 Frames will dennoch ich nicht... Dann käme ich mir ja wie ein gemeiner Konsolero vor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2016)

Homerous schrieb:


> Ich habe endlich mal wieder meine DVD-Sammlung für die PS3 durchgesehen ...


PS3 und DVD? Meine dafür gäbe es nur BRs.


----------



## Phurba (10. April 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Um fehlende Objekte zu finden empfielt es sich die Karte auf Sammelobjekte umzustellen.



Also ich sehe da nur die Option Aufklärungsdaten. Da waren auch die ganzen Telefone, Berichte usw. zu sehen. Nur jetzt sind keine mehr zu sehen, es fehlen mir aber noch welche. Und falls es wirklich eine Map Sammelobjekte gibt, wo finde ich die?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. April 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da nur die Option Aufklärungsdaten.



Die meinte ich ja. 
Wusste nicht genau, wie es benannt ist, zumal ich das Spiel auf englisch spiele.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. April 2016)

Wieder etwas unterwegs in Infamous SS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (10. April 2016)

Imho ein geniales Spiel für die PS4.


----------



## Homerous (10. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> PS3 und DVD? Meine dafür gäbe es nur BRs.



Ja sorry! Es war kurz vor Mitternacht, mein Gehirn war darauf fokussiert Zeug über Fallout aufzuschreiben.

Erst jetzt fällt mir auf, wie praktisch das Verbessern von Waffen, Rüstung co. ist. Ganz frohegmut bin ich für Moira Brown zum Super Duper Mart gelaufen, um die Raider zu töten - und bin nach zwei Sekunden gestorben, da ich die 10mm-Pistole noch als automatische Scharfschützenpistole kenne, nicht als schwache Einstiegsknarre. Ich brauche also doch bessere Ausrüstung.


----------



## Lukecheater (10. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wie hervorragend das erste Crysis noch heute ist. Nicht nur technisch (allenfalls die für heutige Sehgewohnheiten nicht ganz so knackigen Texturen verraten sein Alter), auch spielmechanisch ist es immer noch eine Genre-Größe an der kaum ein moderner FPS anknüpfen kann.
> Und gerade die fehlende Übermächtigkeit ist hier positiv hervorzuheben, trotz Nanosuit.
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Geschmackssache. Im FPS Bereich gibt es imho deutlich bessere Vertreter. Crysis konnte mich nie so richtig überzeugen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2016)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Geschmackssache. Im FPS Bereich gibt es imho deutlich bessere Vertreter. Crysis konnte mich nie so richtig überzeugen.


Die wären? F.E.A.R. mal außen vor genommen...

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Lukecheater (10. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die wären? F.E.A.R. mal außen vor genommen...
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Bioshock Infinite z.B.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2016)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Bioshock Infinite z.B.


Sicherlich der bessere Storyshooter, aber spielmechanisch nicht mit Crysis zu vergleichen. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Lukecheater (10. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sicherlich der bessere Storyshooter, aber spielmechanisch nicht mit Crysis zu vergleichen.
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Macht für mich aber den Hauptunterschied hier aus. Crysis hatte mich einfach nicht gepackt. Ich fand es belanglos was ich gemacht habe und es wurde mir nicht so präsentiert, dass wenigstens die Präsentation über die Belanglosigkeit hinweg trösten konnte.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. April 2016)

So MW3 ist schon durch. Ist halt "Popcorn" das Ganze  Das "Ende" ist ziemlich durchschnittlich ( wenn überhaupt)...offenbar soll man ja animiert werden online weiterzuspielen. Nein Danke !

Das Spiel bekommt aber trotzdem 77 % von mir.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2016)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Macht für mich aber den Hauptunterschied hier aus. Crysis hatte mich einfach nicht gepackt. Ich fand es belanglos was ich gemacht habe und es wurde mir nicht so präsentiert, dass wenigstens die Präsentation über die Belanglosigkeit hinweg trösten konnte.


Ist ja auch okay, für mich wiederum hat bei Shootern das Gameplay höhere Priorität, und da bleibt Crysis immer noch einer der besten Titeln. 
Darum auch kann man beide genannte Shooter sehr schlecht gegenüberstellen, sie haben jeweils eine völlig andere Gewichtung.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Lukecheater (10. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch okay, für mich wiederum hat bei Shootern das Gameplay höhere Priorität, und da bleibt Crysis immer noch einer der besten Titeln.
> Darum auch kann man beide genannte Shooter sehr schlecht gegenüberstellen, sie haben jeweils eine völlig andere Gewichtung.
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad




Gameplay bei FPS ist mir eher wichtig wenn es kompetitiv wird. Da ist das für mich auch das A und O weshalb ich in dem Bereich ausschließlich CS:GO die letzten 3 Jahre gezockt habe.


----------



## Phurba (10. April 2016)

Gerade eine Koop Storymission in der Battleborn Beta gezockt. Ich habe nicht wirklich alles kapiert, was da passiert ist, aber es war lustig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. April 2016)

Ich spiel derzeit Divinity: Original Sin EE im Honour-Mode.
Das ist richtig nervenaufreibend, wenn man vor jedem Kampf Angst hat. 
Man will ja nicht seinen Spielstand verlieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. April 2016)

Ich hatte das Indie-Adventure *Sunset* durchgespielt: Sunset - Test, Adventure, PC - 4Players.de


----------



## Homerous (12. April 2016)

Ich spiele nach wie vor jedes Wochenende *Plant's vs. Zombies: Garden Warfare 2 *auf der PS4, da mein PC mit anderen Hardwarefressern überladen war.
Trotz der...ähm...jungen Spielerschaft auf der Playstation macht der Multiplayer Spaß und ist auch besser als CoD oder Battlefield. Warum? 
Zum einen ist Camping am Spawn oder Teleporter nicht möglich, da die Charaktere alle zuviele HP haben, um sofort zu sterben. Grundsätzlich ist Camping sehr schwierig (bis auf das einfache "alle-in-die-Base" bei der Revier-Übernahme) und ich sehe kaum jemanden, der wirklich campt.
Zum anderen ist die HP-Regeneration deutlich langsamer als in der Online-Konkurenz. Bei CoD zum Beispiel hockte man sich hinter eine Ecke, wartete bis der Bloody Screen weg war und schoss aus der Deckung. In GW2 geht das nicht, zugegeben auch weil es keine Deckung gibt. Das sorgt dafür, das man erstmal überlegt, ob man jetzt in den Kampf einsteigt oder nicht, auch wenn man sofort wieder am Spawn steht.
Nach dem ersten kostenlosen DLC+Update ist die anfangs sehr starke Rosie generft und lässt sich mittlerweile gut kontern. Damit sind für mich alle Charaktere ausgeglichen und haben ihre Stärken und Schwächen.
Obwohl der Zoologe für mich, den Sensei der Shotgun, viel zu gut ist. Aber gut, Küchen-Rambos werden mit dem Mais-Sturmgewehr auch was rausholen können...
Insgesamt mein neues Lieblingsspiel auf meiner Playstation, was sich gut für Zwischendurch macht, aber trotzdem Konzentration und Taktik erfordert. Allerdings würde ich es eher für den PC empfehlen.

Ach ja, The Witness habe ich auch *ENDLICH* mal durch. Ich habe mich immer so dumm gefühlt, bis meine durch das Spiel gereifte Intelligenz beim Labyrinth-Rätsel im Mickymausheft meiner Nichte zum Vorschein gekommen ist. ("Wer produziert denn diesen Schund?! Hier, hier, hier...fertig! Zu einfach!")


----------



## svd (12. April 2016)

Hach, dabei würde sich Camping im Garten direkt anbieten.

Werde Crysis wohl doch durchspielen. Bin beim Erstkontakt mit den Pantoffeltierchen. 
Ich verstehe schon, dass diese, in den Straßen Manhattans, keine nennenswerte Bedrohung gewesen wären. 
Zumindest ohne fliegbaren Untersatz. Aber Zweibeiner sind dann schon arg gewöhnlich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. April 2016)

Gestern wieder 2 Stunden *Ryse*.

Uff!! Gestern ging meine GTX970 im Barbarenwald  (der Level mit dem Fight gegen Oswalds Tochter) zum allerersten Mal richtig in die Knie. Hatte ich bisher bei keinem anderen Spiel der AAA-Klasse. Da hat's teilweise ordentlich gestockt, aber man muss auch dazusagen dass dieser Wald-Level vor Massendetails fast am bersten ist. So eine enorme Vegetationsdichte in der Güte hab ich nirgendwo anders gesehen, nichtmal in den jüngsten *Far Cry*-Titeln. Nicht eine einzige unscharfe Textur ist mir bis hierhin aufgefallen.

Das Gameplay bleibt unverändert schlicht, bei dem simplen Gemetzel kann man kaum kaputt gehen wenn man sich nicht arg ungeschickt anstellt... Aber die Präsentation ist weiterhin richtig kollossal. [emoji1] 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## svd (13. April 2016)

Ich glaube noch immer, dass diese Schwankungen der Performance nicht nur von der Bildqualität abhängen, sondern Nachwehen der ONE-Herkunft sind.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. April 2016)

Ich bin seit gestern am Dark Souls 3 suchten. 
Bis auf seltsame kurze Framedrops, wenn ich ein Item aufnehme, läuft das Spiel bisher rund und absolut sauber. Kann mich nicht beklagen. 

Die ersten beiden Bosse waren meines Erachtens nach geradezu enttäuschend simpel. Dafür ist die Untoten-Siedlung z.B. ziemlich nervig (auf positive Weise). 
Bleibt die Hoffnung, dass die nächsten Bosse nicht so einfach sein werden. Aber im Großen und Ganzen bin ich absolut zufrieden mit meinem Kauf.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. April 2016)

Nach zwei Rennwochenenden in *Automobilista *gerade wird jetzt noch ne Stunde* The Witcher 3* gespielt. Schon seltsam, dass mir das Spiel im Moment deutlich mehr Spaß macht, als letztes Jahr, wo ich es zum ersten Mal gespielt habe. Die Kamera Mod für die Egoperspektive (+ ein paar weitere kleine Mods, unter anderem für's UI), die mich deutlich näher ans Geschehen heranholt, muss ich dafür wohl verantwortlich machen. Es wirkt einfach alles viel größer und greifbarer, das Navigieren ohne Minimap fällt mir leichter und das Questdesign und die Präsentation sind halt immer noch großartig, auch wenn ich das meiste bereits kenne.

Velen-Spoiler:



Spoiler



Die Questreihe um den blutigen Baron und seine Familie ist erstmal durch. Auch wenn der Typ ja echt ein Arsch ist von wegen Frau geschlagen, ihren Liebhaber ermordet usw., irgendwie hat er doch was Sympathisches an sich. Ganz im Gegensatz zu seiner Tochter, die sich aus Trotz einfach mal den Hexenjägern angeschlossen hat und in Zukunft offenbar fröhlich Zauberinnen ermorden will.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. April 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Velen-Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Keiner hier ermordet einen Liebhaber oder schlägt seine Frau (hoffe ich  ), aber meiner Meinung nach liegt das wohl daran, dass man sich mit dem Baron wohl auch gut identifizieren kann. 
Jeder hat mal einen gewaltigen Fehler begangen, dessen Konsequenzen man erst später erkennt und dann bereut. Und alles versucht, es wieder gerade zu biegen. Ich denke das und das raubeinige Auftreten des Barons machen ihn zu einem der sympathischeren Charaktere im Spiel.


----------



## Kwengie (14. April 2016)

Ich spiele seit Release Black Desert Online.
ein sehr schönes Spiel, bietet auch sehr viel.
Für einen Durchrusher ist BDO nicht zu empfehlen...


----------



## McDrake (14. April 2016)

Aus irgend einem komischen Grund mal wieder CARGO! installiert.
Wohl eines der komischsten, surrealsten Games, welche ich gespielt habe.
Daneben noch eine gute Physikengine.

Einfach abgefahren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phurba (14. April 2016)

Nach Abschluß der Storymissionen und erreichen des Levelcaps bin ich jetzt seit einigen Tagen verstärkt in der Dark Zone unterwegs (DZ Level 32) und muß sagen, daß mich das Level- und Lootfieber jetzt vollends gepackt hat. Ich kann nicht schlafen - spiele noch zwei Stündchen Division. Ich habe noch eine halbe Stunde bis ich zur Arbeit los muß - schnell noch ein Beutezug in der Dark Zone. Und wenn ich dann tatsächlich keine Zeit habe, denke ich dauernd daran, wann ich weitersuchten kann. Verdammt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. April 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht schlafen - spiele noch zwei Stündchen Division. Ich habe noch eine halbe Stunde bis ich zur Arbeit los muß - schnell noch ein Beutezug in der Dark Zone. Und wenn ich dann tatsächlich keine Zeit habe, denke ich dauernd daran, wann ich weitersuchten kann. Verdammt.



Ich habe 1996/97 mal für eine Produktionsfirma gearbeitet. Für Sat 1 haben wir damals einen Piloten produziert mit dem Arbeitstitel " Die Gamer-Klinik"...wäre das nicht etwas für dich gewesen ?


----------



## Phurba (14. April 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich habe 1996/97 mal für eine Produktionsfirma gearbeitet. Für Sat 1 haben wir damals einen Piloten produziert mit dem Arbeitstitel " Die Gamer-Klinik"...wäre das nicht etwas für dich gewesen ?



Nun ja, bis jetzt arbeite ich noch, bezahle meine Rechnungen, rede auch manchmal kurz mit meiner Frau, ist also noch alles im Lot.


----------



## Sanador (14. April 2016)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit Release Black Desert Online.
> ein sehr schönes Spiel, bietet auch sehr viel.
> Für einen Durchrusher ist BDO nicht zu empfehlen...


Klingt toll!
Wie ist es mit den Servern, gibt es welche nur für Deutschsprachige oder ist es wie in *Guild Wars 2*, wo man quasi die gesamten EU-Staaten beisammen hat?


----------



## golani79 (14. April 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Klingt toll!
> Wie ist es mit den Servern, gibt es welche nur für Deutschsprachige oder ist es wie in *Guild Wars 2*, wo man quasi die gesamten EU-Staaten beisammen hat?



Rein deutschsprachige Server gibt es nicht meines Wissens nach.

In dem Spiel kann man echt ziemlich viel machen - hab noch nicht so viel gespielt, aber finde es ziemlich gut gelungen bisher.
Fast ein bissl zu viel fürn Anfang - da weiß man fast gar nicht, was man machen soll


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. April 2016)

Der Sohn Roms hat seine Rache bekommen - und die Singleplayer-Kampagne ihr Ende gefunden.

Fazit:
Grafischer Leckerbissen der Hardware-Power wie sonst was frisst. Imposante Inszenierung, überraschungsfreie Story a la Hollywood, einfachstes Bekloppe. Kein Titel der hohe Noten verdient, das 5-Euro-Schnäppchen hat sich dennoch gelohnt, ich kann nicht behaupten dass ich schlecht unterhalten wurde.
Vielleicht hänge ich noch ein Paar Kämpfe in der Arena nach, mein Achievement-Konto darf ruhig noch etwas wachsen. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rising-Evil (15. April 2016)

Hab jetzt mal die * Doom *-Beta angespielt...
Also Multiplayer und id Software ?
Da war doch was... - ach ja genau Quake - und nicht Doom !
Aber der Dreingabe halber musste es wohl auch beim neuen Ableger einen Multiplayer geben...
Hätte ich mir vor X Jahren "Wolfenstein: The New Order" vorbestellt, nur um an der Beta teilzunehmen, ich hätte mich in Grund und Boden geärgert...
Grafisch - gut, zwar nichts herausragendes, aber dennoch passend...
Gameplay-technisch antiquiert (ich vermeide hier bewusst die Bezeichnung "retro")
Das Movement wirkt unheimlich billig & von der Waffenauswahl will ich lieber gar nicht anfangen (Hölle noch eins - Klassenauswahl & Freischaltbares in Doom ?! 
Das ist nicht CoD ! )
Wer richtige Oldschool-TDM's spielen will, sollte sich vielleicht das neue * Unreal Tournament * anschauen - das ist grafisch der Konkurrenz nicht nur überlegen, nein, es ist auch noch obendrein gratis ! [emoji14]


----------



## Phurba (15. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Sohn Roms hat seine Rache bekommen - und die Singleplayer-Kampagne ihr Ende gefunden.
> 
> Fazit:
> Grafischer Leckerbissen der Hardware-Power wie sonst was frisst. Imposante Inszenierung, überraschungsfreie Story a la Hollywood, einfachstes Bekloppe. Kein Titel der hohe Noten verdient, das 5-Euro-Schnäppchen hat sich dennoch gelohnt, ich kann nicht behaupten dass ich schlecht unterhalten wurde.
> ...



Habe Ryse noch nicht durch, aber es läuft auf meinem Notebook in recht hoher Qualität ohne Probleme mit konstanten 60 fps. Da gibt es doch sehr viel hardwarehungrigere Titel, oder? Im Wald war ich allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. April 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Habe Ryse noch nicht durch, aber es läuft auf meinem Notebook in recht hoher Qualität ohne Probleme mit konstanten 60 fps. Da gibt es doch sehr viel hardwarehungrigere Titel, oder? Im Wald war ich allerdings noch nicht.


Dann warte mal ab. Bis kurz vor diesem Level dachte ich auch "Wow, das flutscht ja wie mit Vasilin", aber dann... 
Auch svd kann die Ruckler bestätigen.
Spielst du in Full-HD?

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Phurba (15. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann warte mal ab. Bis kurz vor diesem Level dachte ich auch "Wow, das flutscht ja wie mit Vasilin", aber dann...
> Auch svd kann die Ruckler bestätigen.
> Spielst du in Full-HD?
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Selbstverfreilich HD. Texturen sehr hoch, sonst alles auf hoch, Filter 8x. Aber OK, jetzt fürchte ich mich vor dem Wald ...


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann warte mal ab. Bis kurz vor diesem Level dachte ich auch "Wow, das flutscht ja wie mit Vasilin", aber dann...



Vieleicht das nächste mal mit Anlauf probieren dann klappt es vieleicht besser ^^ 

Wildstar im F2P Modus und Lego Batman 2 spiel ich derzeit


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. April 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Aber OK, jetzt fürchte ich mich vor dem Wald ...


Bist du nicht ein bisschen zu alt dafür? ^^


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Bonkic (15. April 2016)

mit *wolfenstein* fertig.
bin positiv überrascht.
trotz des alters noch absolut zu empfehlen!


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2016)

lego batman 2 dc superheroes durchgespielt

Es gehörte zu den Spielen die vertont wurden und damit schonmal zu der neuen generation aber wenn es im titel dc superheroes trägt hät ich gehofft das ich wie bei marvel mehr helden und mehr schauplätze gehabt hätte
Ein paar bösewichte hatten gastauftritte aber das ganze spiel ging nur um batman & superman gegen joker und lex luthor und kurz vorm ende hatte es script bugs wie bei lego harry potter wo es zum geduldspiel wurde weil das spiel random crashte


----------



## golani79 (15. April 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mit *wolfenstein* fertig.
> bin positiv überrascht.
> trotz des alters noch absolut zu empfehlen!



Mit welchem?
Das 2009er? Ja, das ist ziemlich nice.

Fands nur schade, dass die den MP so versemmelt haben damals -.-


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2016)

Aktuell spiele ich *Dark Souls 3*.
Ansonsten hab ich heute noch die *Doom Open Beta* und mir* Rainbow Six Siege* (Gratis-Wochenende) angeguckt.


----------



## Fireball8 (16. April 2016)

Ebenfalls Dark Souls 3. Man, entweder ich bin extremst aus der Übung gewesen oder ich mach's mir zu "schwer" (haha  ), weil ich das ganze Spiel auf Schilde verzichten möchte und mit 'nem Dex/Int Build und mit Ausweichrollen spiele (zumindest habe ich es so vor), aber meine Fresse, der erste Boss hat mir regelmäßig den Hintern versohlt  War irgendwie bitter, aber gut, es kam dann natürlich trotzdem das wunderbare Dark Souls-Gefühl auf nach dem Sieg.
Habe jetzt 5 Bosse gelegt, darunter einer der ersten Aschefürsten. Ja es ist allgemein leichter, aber das liegt wohl einfach daran, dass man das Spiel-System halt schon kennt und meistens weiß was kommt.

Mein Hass-Gebiet habe ich dann gestern auch abgeschlossen...



Spoiler



Farron-Feste. ich wusste irgendwann kommt das obligatorische Gift-Gebiet, die ich in jedem Teil so absolut gar nicht leiden kann  Dabei kann's dann auch gerne bleiben.



Ansonsten ist es bisher einfach wieder mal klasse, das allgemeine Design, die Atmo...hach 


@ Black Desert Online: Wie sehr ist das Spiel denn auf Grinding ausgelegt? Das ist so meine Befürchtung, dass ich es anfange und dann wegen der Sache direkt wieder von der Festplatte fege 


MfG Fireball


----------



## Phurba (16. April 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mit *wolfenstein* fertig.
> bin positiv überrascht.
> trotz des alters noch absolut zu empfehlen!



Wo bekommt man das eigentlich her? Auf steam gibt's ja nur die 2 Neuen.


----------



## golani79 (16. April 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man das eigentlich her? Auf steam gibt's ja nur die 2 Neuen.



z.B. hier: Wolfenstein (PC DVD): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## Phurba (16. April 2016)

404 - aber ich werd mal suchen auf Amazon UK, danke.


----------



## golani79 (16. April 2016)

Hm .. irgendwas ist da schiefgegangen mit dem Link.

Aber ja, such einfach bei amazon.co.uk nach Wolfenstein 2009 dann findest es.


----------



## Phurba (17. April 2016)

Gerade *Life is Strange* beendet. Hatte das schon vor Monaten zusammen mit meiner Frau angefangen und bis Mitte Episode 2 gespielt, danach sind die gemeinsamen Sessions aber ins stocken geraten. Habe den Rest jetzt in 2 Tagen durchgezogen. Hat schon eine beachtliche Tiefe das Spiel, aber da ich einer bin, der immer etwas zu meckern hat muß ich es auch hier tun: am Ende wird es für mein Empfinden ein wenig wirr und die vielen eigentlich schönen, sentimentalen Dialogsequenzen nutzen sich gegen Ende auch ein wenig ab, bzw. werden einfach etwas too much. Aber das Positive überwiegt insgesamt doch deutlich. Ich mag mir übrigens gar nicht vorstellen, wie viele alternative Verläufe es bei dem Spiel geben mag, bei all den vielen verschachtelten Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. April 2016)

Es ist soweit, *mein 800. Match in Rocket League* steht an. Es ist weiterhin das einzige Spiel, das mich konstant zum Weitermachen motiviert, und das einzige Multiplayer-Spiel, das mich seit Left 4 Dead ganz und gar gefesselt hat.

 Falls sich ein geduldiger (und Fehler verzeihender ^^) Mensch findet, der mit mir zusammen im Ranked 2v2 den Aufstieg aus der Challenger-Division schaffen will: Ich freue mich über Freundschaftsanfragen


----------



## Homerous (17. April 2016)

Ich bin - immer noch - mit *Garden Warfare 2 *beschäftigt. Mittlerweile habe ich den Hinterhof für mich entdeckt und habe den richtig richtig coolen Unendlichkeitsmodus (mit super Musik) abgeschlossen.
Die Welt ist klein, aber schön gemacht und erstaunlich detailliert. Und es gibt ein Rocket League-Klon von "PEA Sports" in der Welt, in dem ich mittlerweile ganz gut bin. Warum gibt's für den keine Rangliste?
Überhaupt gibt es ziemlich viel zu entdecken. Schießstand, Gartenzwerge, Truhen, Schneekugeln und kleinere Nebenmissionen. Und natürlich ne Menge Easter Eggs.
Insgesamt halte ich das Spiel für eins der besten 2016 bisher und freue mich schon auf kommende Updates und kostenlose DLC's.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2016)

Der MP-Modus von* Ryse* spielt sich ordentlich. Das dortige Gemetzel ist zwar genauso anspruchsfrei wie im Story-Modus, aber zu zweit Gegner-Wellen bekämpfen und parallel Arena-Aufgaben erfüllen macht überraschend mehr Spaß als gedacht. Hab garnicht gemerkt dass ich eben 2 Stunden daran verloren hab. 

Und wieder sieht man die inkonsistente Performance des Spiels. Der MP-Modus läuft jederzeit butterweich, trotz Dutzender Gegner und häufiger Transformation der Arena-Umgebung.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. April 2016)

Heute ist wieder *Assetto Corsa* dran. Noch drei, vier Runden Nordschleife mit verschiedenen Autos, dann ab ins Bett. Genau das richtige, um müde zu werden


----------



## McDrake (19. April 2016)

Aus irgend einem Grund, habe ich mal *Dark Souls (1)* installiert.
Der anfang ging ganz gut.
Aber diese verfick...(Vorsicht, schmähalarm) Gargoyles treiben mich in die Verzweiflung.
*padaufdenbodenschmeiss*


Zeit zum runter kommen.
Bierchen mit meinem Bruder trinken gehen


----------



## Taiwez (20. April 2016)

Ich spiele im Moment eigentlich ausschließlich *Dark Souls 3*

Habe nun gestern nach hartem, schweißtreibendem Kampf den ersten Aschefürsten gelegt und bin wie ein kleiner halbstarker Neunjähriger durch mein Zimmer gehüpft.

Da dies mein erstes Dark Souls ist, kann ich keinen direkten Vergleich ziehen, aber das Spielgefühl ist dem, was ich in Bloodborne gehabt habe, recht ähnlich, es steuert und spielt sich ziemlich identisch, mal abgesehen vom Blocksystem. Ich merke aber nun grade, das ich mich hoffnungslos verskillt habe und würde nun am liebsten nen neuen Charakter erstellen, aber die ganzen Bosse noch einmal? Puh, ich weiss nicht. Ich spiele erst mal mit meinem normalen Charakter weiter, damit bin ich zumindest bis jetzt auch ganz gut gefahren. Wobei die Katakomben von Carthus mir die Wutader anschwellen lassen. Praktisch jeden Mob 2 mal besiegen zu müssen nervt einfach nur.. für mich das bis jetzt schlechteste Gebiet im Spiel, der Rest hat mir eigentlich sehr gut gefallen. Die Bosse waren alle machbar und fordernd, gefällt mir so.


----------



## Rising-Evil (21. April 2016)

derzeit mal wieder * SpeedRunners * , da das ja vor ein paar Tagen den Early-Access-Zustand verlassen hat...
Da habe ich auch gleichzeitig mal eine Frage an die Redakteure, die diese Threads hin und wieder durchstreifen & zwar wollte ich wissen:
Wird's zu diesem Spiel jemals einen richtigen PCG-Test geben ?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. April 2016)

Taiwez hat schon alles gesagt. Dark Souls 3 lässt auch mir zur Zeit keine ruhige Minute. Und für Zwischendurch Superhot, dass mir auch sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. April 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Taiwez hat schon alles gesagt. Dark Souls 3 lässt auch mir zur Zeit keine ruhige Minute. Und für Zwischendurch Superhot, dass mir auch sehr gut gefällt.



Vielleicht können wir 3 ja irgendwann mal zusammen zocken. Mit Taiwez hab ich neulich mal eine Runde im Koop gespielt, war schon sehr lustig


----------



## golani79 (22. April 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aus irgend einem Grund, habe ich mal *Dark Souls (1)* installiert.
> Der anfang ging ganz gut.
> Aber diese verfick...(Vorsicht, schmähalarm) Gargoyles treiben mich in die Verzweiflung.
> *padaufdenbodenschmeiss*
> ...


Spiel ich auch momentan wenn Zeit ist - bin grade in Blighttown.

Aber irgendwie hab ich mich mit der Queelag noch nicht so ganz angefreundet 



Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taiwez (22. April 2016)

Morgen sehr gerne.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. April 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber diese verfick...(Vorsicht, schmähalarm) Gargoyles treiben mich in die Verzweiflung.


Für die kannst du auch 2 NPCs zu Hilfe holen.


----------



## McDrake (22. April 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Für die kannst du auch 2 NPCs zu Hilfe holen.


Oh
[emoji1] 

Bin allgemein am lernen bei dem Spiel.
Hatte mit jenem Char das Problem, dass ich den Händler noch gar nicht entdeckt hatte. Also auch keine Truhe am Feuer. Somit liegt mein ganzes Hab und Gut noch da oben auf dem Dach.
Habe jetzt einen neuen Char gemacht und wenn man die Gegner kennt, gehts auch zügig vorwärts. 
Interessant ist, dass ich erst mit diesem Char, Nachrichten andere Spieler und Blutflecken auf dem Biden sehe.
[emoji50]


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. April 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> derzeit mal wieder * SpeedRunners * , da das ja vor ein paar Tagen den Early-Access-Zustand verlassen hat...
> Da habe ich auch gleichzeitig mal eine Frage an die Redakteure, die diese Threads hin und wieder durchstreifen & zwar wollte ich wissen:
> Wird's zu diesem Spiel jemals einen richtigen PCG-Test geben ?



Schauen wir uns jetzt in der Release-Fassung definitiv mal an!


----------



## Bonkic (22. April 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Interessant ist, dass ich erst mit diesem Char, Nachrichten andere Spieler und Blutflecken auf dem Biden sehe.
> [emoji50]



das liegt vermutlich daran, dass der online-service just in der woche down war, als du mit dark souls angefangen hast.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (22. April 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir 3 ja irgendwann mal zusammen zocken. Mit Taiwez hab ich neulich mal eine Runde im Koop gespielt, war schon sehr lustig



Hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Bin ich dabei.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. April 2016)

Nachdem meine Motivation zu Spielen in den letzten Wochen stark abgeflacht ist und ich lange überlegt hab, worauf ich gerade Lust habe, dachte ich mir, ich installiere mal Batman: Arkham City. Soweit ganz cool, bleibe ich hoffentlich auch dran. Danach installiere ich glaube einfach nacheinander jedes Spiel in meiner Steam-Bibliothek in alphabetischer Reihenfolge und schau, an welchen Spielen ich hängen bleibe. Davor hatte ich übrigens kurz Deadly Premonition installiert - wieder so ein Spiel, das nicht starten will. Schnelle Google-Suche hätte das Problem sicher gelöscht. Deinstallation war schneller und einfacher.


----------



## McDrake (22. April 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das liegt vermutlich daran, dass der online-service just in der woche down war, als du mit dark souls angefangen hast.


Asoo 
Der Nachteil war allerdings, dass mich auf einmal eine rot umrandete Figur niederstreckte
[emoji13]


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2016)

Das hab ich in Dark Souls 3 auch mal gemacht, mich als Finsterling in das Spiel eines anderen geschlichen. Ich mag es aber lieber anderen im Koop zu helfen, so hab auch den Eid "Krieger des Sonnenlichts" (an)genommen. Da schwört man ja, anderen beim Kampf gegen Bosse zu helfen  
Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei Teil 3 auch noch so ist. Wenn du dann beim 1.Teil gegen einen Eid verstoßen hast, dann bist du auf so einer Liste aufgetaucht, die die anderen einsehen konnten. Damit sie dich dann angreifen  Ja, die Spielereihe hat schon interessante Konzepte.


----------



## Sanador (22. April 2016)

*Mirror's Edge Catalyst *Beta
Obwohl das Spiel erst in eineinhalb Monaten kommen soll und es für den Titel noch keinen Nvidia-Treiber gibt, spielt es sich schon sehr flüssig und sieht dabei toll aus.


----------



## golani79 (22. April 2016)

Dark Souls weitergespielt.

Kelloggs heut beim ersten Versuch geschafft, nachdem ich die letzten Tage immer wieder Pech hatte 
Aus Blighttown bin ich jetzt raus - nach dem, was ich so gelesen habe, hatte ich es mir schlimmer vorgestellt.


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2016)

Valkyria Chronicles

Lie down
Try not to crie
Cry a lot


----------



## Batze (23. April 2016)

Momentan Diablo 3 auf dem PTR um zu sehen welchen Char ich diesmal bei Saison Start spiele. Denke diesmal wird es der WD sein.


----------



## svd (23. April 2016)

Bei mir ist es auch "Diablo 3", wenn auch weniger ernsthaft, das hab ich schon auf der PS3 hinter mir (wo es leider keinen Patchsupport gibt).
Auf dem PC hab ich erst gestern damit angefangen, die ersten Paragonlevels einzusacken, hehe.

Gibt's eigentlich eine angenehme Methode um zu überprüfen, welche Klunker die Werte deiner KI-Mitstreiter verbessern?
Direkt aus dem Inventar verglichen, wird ja, wie's aussieht, nur die Mainhand. Gutes Zeug tausche ich dann immer mit der Offhand,
damit die Anzeige wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Fireball8 (23. April 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das hab ich in Dark Souls 3 auch mal gemacht, mich als Finsterling in das Spiel eines anderen geschlichen. Ich mag es aber lieber anderen im Koop zu helfen, so hab auch den Eid "Krieger des Sonnenlichts" (an)genommen. Da schwört man ja, anderen beim Kampf gegen Bosse zu helfen
> Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei Teil 3 auch noch so ist. Wenn du dann beim 1.Teil gegen einen Eid verstoßen hast, dann bist du auf so einer Liste aufgetaucht, die die anderen einsehen konnten. Damit sie dich dann angreifen  Ja, die Spielereihe hat schon interessante Konzepte.



So wie ich das bisher mitbekommen habe, wurde das PvP ein wenig vermurkst und unfair gestaltet und sowas wie gegen einen Eid verstoßen gibt's nicht mehr, was ich sehr schade finde...na mal schauen, habe bisher die Online-Komponente ausgeschaltet gehabt und das alles nur von Freunden gehört, berichtigt mich, falls ich da falsche Infos habe 

MfG Fireball


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. April 2016)

*Darksiders II *

Ich muss sagen, gefällt mir richtig gut bisher. Eigentlich gehören solche Spiele nicht unbedingt zu meinen favorisierten Genres, aber die Mischung finde ich bis jetzt ( 8 Spielstunden) absolut gelungen. Ich habe einige "Prince of Persia" Flashbacks muss ich gestehen. 
Nicht so gut gelungen ist die Steuerung mit Tastatur mit  und Maus.Außerdem, und für mich viel schlimmer, die deutsche Sprachausgabe zieht die Atmosphäre wirklich nach unten mMn. Die Konversationen machen mir keine Freude.

Für eine Wertung vielleicht etwas früh, tippe aber mal auf  80 - 85 Prozent am Schluss.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. April 2016)

*Automobilista Motorsports Simulator*

20 Minuten Super V8 Rennen auf Interlagos (V8 Supercars ohne Lizenz), im Qualifying Dritter geworden, im Rennen erst einige Plätze durch Drängeleien am Start verloren, dann wieder bis auf den vierten Platz vorgekämpft, in der zweitletzten Runde stehen geblieben weil Sprit alle! Argh, ich hasse das, ich habe immer zu wenig Sprit dabei. Wie oft ist es mir in Automobilista und Stock Car Extreme schon passiert, dass ich in der letzten Runde weniger als einen Liter Sprit übrig hatte? Ich sollte das nicht so knapp kalkulieren. 
Aber Scheiße, machen die Kisten Laune! Die Entwickler von Automobilista haben wirklich ein Händchen dafür, unverbrauchte Rennserien und Strecken auf den Bildschirm zu bringen und die Fahrzeuge mit toller Fahrphysik auszustatten, die sich nicht nur realistisch anfühlt, sondern auch noch höllisch Spaß macht.


----------



## Homerous (24. April 2016)

Nochmal mit *GTA V Online *angefangen.
Fünf Minuten drin: dreimal von demselben Typen erschossen. Der Rest Wartezeit auf Autolieferung vom Mechaniker, kurz vor der Lieferung von einem Typen überfahren (Obwohl Passivmodus!).
Wieder raus und Garden Warfare 2 angeschmissen, deutlich mehr Spaß gehabt. Obwohl dort nur Kiddies gespielt haben, die gefühlt alle ein Headset und Stimmbruch hatten.
Danke Rockstar für die großartige Abwehr von Trollen! Klappt super!


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2016)

Also GTA Online nix anderes wie bei The Division.


----------



## Batze (24. April 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch "Diablo 3", wenn auch weniger ernsthaft, das hab ich schon auf der PS3 hinter mir (wo es leider keinen Patchsupport gibt).
> Auf dem PC hab ich erst gestern damit angefangen, die ersten Paragonlevels einzusacken, hehe.
> 
> Gibt's eigentlich eine angenehme Methode um zu überprüfen, welche Klunker die Werte deiner KI-Mitstreiter verbessern?
> ...



Wie meinst du das genau?

Also dein KI Mitbegleiter ist ja vor allem dazu da um dich nebenbei ein wenig zu heilen und im besten Fall mit richtiger Waffe den Boss/Mobs um ende zu stunnen, mit der Waffe.
Alles andere ist Nebensache, weil dein KI Begleiter eh zu wenig schaden macht.
Und falls du mit Klunker die Edelsteine meinst. Bei dem KI Begleiter Templer den die meisten ja nehmen solltest du Rote Steine Sockeln, der brauch eben Stärke.


PS: GZ zu deinen ersten Paragon Punkten. So die ersten 200 gehen ja recht schnell.
Welchen Char spielste denn?


----------



## LOX-TT (24. April 2016)

Homerous schrieb:


> Nochmal mit *GTA V Online *angefangen.
> Fünf Minuten drin: dreimal von demselben Typen erschossen. Der Rest Wartezeit auf Autolieferung vom Mechaniker, kurz vor der Lieferung von einem Typen überfahren *(Obwohl Passivmodus!)*.



Ich tippe mal auf die Last-Gen Fassung oder? Also PS3/360

denn bei den Fassungen für PC, PS4 und One kann man im Passiv-Modus gar nicht getötet werden, was bei der alten Fassung leider nicht der Fall war (man konnte überfahren werden und in Fahrzeugen erschossen)
Das war eine sehr wichtige Verbesserung und möchte ich auch nicht mehr missen.

Und weil wir gerade bei Rockstar sind: Spiele grad mal wieder Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Homerous (24. April 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf die Last-Gen Fassung oder? Also PS3/360
> 
> denn bei den Fassungen für PC, PS4 und One kann man im Passiv-Modus gar nicht getötet werden, was bei der alten Fassung leider nicht der Fall war (man konnte überfahren werden und in Fahrzeugen erschossen)
> Das war eine sehr wichtige Verbesserung und möchte ich auch nicht mehr missen.
> ...



Jup, PS3.
Red Dead Redemption müsst ich auch mal wieder anfangen. Ist echt eins der besten Spiele, die ich auf der PS3 habe.


----------



## svd (24. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das genau?
> 
> Also dein KI Mitbegleiter ist ja vor allem dazu da um dich nebenbei ein wenig zu heilen und im besten Fall mit richtiger Waffe den Boss/Mobs um ende zu stunnen, mit der Waffe.
> Alles andere ist Nebensache, weil dein KI Begleiter eh zu wenig schaden macht.
> ...



Ach so, ich meine, wenn ich der Begleitperson zum Beispiel einen Ring geben möchte. Da hast du ja keine Chance, mit der Alt-Taste beide angelegten Teile zu begutachten.

Mittlerweile bin ich bei Lvl. 70(54), renne mit einer Zauberin herum, spezialisiert auf Eismagie. DMG liegt bei knappen 400k, 330k bei der Begleitperson.
Torment-1 geht eigentlich recht gut, aber bei diesen "Töte 100 Viecher bevor die Zeit abläuft"-Events wird's, je nach Typ, manchmal recht knapp.
Einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad muss ich noch ausprobieren, könnte aber an den Resistenzen scheitern, mal sehen. Sonst dauert das Leveln ja ewig.

Ich finde die Steuerung mit Gamepad zwar noch immer komfortabler, weil sich Diablo-3 damit fast wie ein Prügelspiel/Sction-Adventure steuert, hehe, aber der neue Content 
auf dem PC ist schon toll. Da hast du nicht das Gefühl, schon alles gesehen/gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Batze (24. April 2016)

Aso, jo das mit den vergleichen mit dem Begleiter ist nicht so das wahre, aber auch nicht wirklich wichtig.

Zum Leveln deiner Paragon Punkte mal folgender Tipp.
Geh Rifts oder noch besser die Greater Rifts, so Hoch wie es eben geht Da bekommst du am meisten Erfahrungspunkte. Am besten da in eine Gruppe rein, oder mit einem Spielpartner der dich ein wenig mitziehen kann. Außerdem bekommst du so mehr Steinchen für Kadala. Ab und zu spuckt sie ja mal was gescheites raus. Ab und zu!
Und GRifts musst du eh viel gehen, wegen Aufwertung deiner Gems. ist zwar alles reines Grinden, aber wenn man wie du noch am Anfang bist macht es sogar noch Spaß, weil man auch mal was bekommt was man noch gar nicht hat.

PS: Wenn lust hast kannst mich adden, Farrinah#2820
Bin auch gerade am online/zocken, blöde Gems aufwerten für Gear update.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2016)

Während sich mein Gladiator in der *Ryse*-MP-Arena mausert (und ich ein wenig über mich selbst staune dass ich unüblicherweise länger an einem Multiplayer-Modus sitze als sonst... Oder überhaupt, wenn man es genau nimmt  ^^), versuche ich immer wieder ein Paar neue Highscores in* Pinball FX2* zu knacken.

Zusätzlich habe ich gestern noch eine gute halbe Stunde in den kleinen Indie-Titel *Distraint* reingeschaut. Schwer definierbar, dieses Spiel.  Ein grobpixeliges 2D-Adventure mit geringem Rätselumfang, wobei "rätseln" hierbei schon übertrieben umschrieben wäre. Mehr als 3 Gegenstände kann das Inventar gar nicht erfassen, ergo ist es unmöglich an den bevorstehenden Aufgaben lange zu sitzen oder gar dran zu scheitern.
Ich denke dass die Knobelei hier weniger im Mittelpunkt steht als die Geschichte die *Distraint* zu erzählen hat. Und ich muss sagen: Mit ihrer ungewöhnlichen Mischung aus allgemeiner Gruselstimmung, gelegentliches Schock-Sekunden und heiterer Komik weiss sie bestens zu locken.

Bin gespannt wohin die Story noch so führt.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (24. April 2016)

Vergangene Woche Dark Souls 3 beendet, jetzt im PvP unterwegs. Überraschenderweise bin ich gar nicht so schlecht, wie ich anfangs dachte - oder meine Gegner waren bisher mies. Von 20 Duellen immerhin 15 gewonnen. So kann es weitergehen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. April 2016)

*Trackmania Turbo*
Eigentlich ein munteres Spielchen, aber was ist denn bitte mit der Steuerung los? Sobald die Reifen vom Asphalt runter auf Matsch oder Erde kommen, wird das Ganze ja absurd sensibel.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. April 2016)

Nachdem mich Night of the Rabbit derzeit irgendwie nicht so richtig motiviert (schönes Spiel, tolles Setting, super Musik, aber dieses Rätsel- und Dialogdesign ist echt nicht angenehm), hab ich in nem schwachen Moment zugegriffen und mir *Sherlock Holmes Crimes and Punishments* gegönnt. Hab ja letztens den Trailer zum Nachfolger gesehen und irgendwie hat mich da die 19th Century London Thematik wieder gepackt. Ist einfach ein schöne Setting und meine Adventure-Seele muss regelmäßig gefüttert werden. Die erste Stunde macht schonmal nen guten Eindruck, auch wenn das Gameplay ein wenig anders ist, als noch in den Vorgängern. Erinnert auch angenehme Weise an LA Noire, allerdings ohne dabei auf die Rätsel zu verzichten. Bin gespannt, wie's weitergeht.


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. April 2016)

Homerous schrieb:


> Nochmal mit *GTA V Online *angefangen.
> Fünf Minuten drin: dreimal von demselben Typen erschossen. Der Rest Wartezeit auf Autolieferung vom Mechaniker, kurz vor der Lieferung von einem Typen überfahren (Obwohl Passivmodus!).
> Wieder raus und Garden Warfare 2 angeschmissen, deutlich mehr Spaß gehabt. Obwohl dort nur Kiddies gespielt haben, die gefühlt alle ein Headset und Stimmbruch hatten.
> Danke Rockstar für die großartige Abwehr von Trollen! Klappt super!



Getötet werden trotz Passivmodus - wofür gibt's diesen Modus dann überhaupt ? 
Aber egal ich spiel das auch liebend gerne, nur gibt's eben jede Menge Cheater und Trolle...
Nur gut, dass * GTA: Online * soviel mehr zu bieten hat, als nur den Free-Roam Modus ^^
Heute erst mit einem Freund ein paar Motorradrennen mit FirstPerson-Lock gespielt - absolut super !
Bei den ganzen Möglichkeiten wird einem einfach nicht langweilig...


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur schauen, wie der  Deutsch-Patch für Zak McKracken funzt.
"Leider" bin ich dran hängen geblieben und habe (zum xten mal) einen Benzinkanister auf einem Planeten in unserem Sonnensystem gefunden
(Man will ja nicht spoilern    )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige Rätsel gehen wie von selbst, wohl weil man damals noch ohne Internet die Lösung erarbeiten musste.
Un komme relativ schnell vorwärts. Mal schauen, wie lange ich das Game ohne Lösungshilfe spielen kann


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. April 2016)

Hab jetzt mal den Basketball-Modus "Hoops" bei * Rocket League * ausprobiert...
Was soll ich sagen ?
Absolut super, die perfekte Ergänzung zum normalen Fußball-Modus - nicht wie der drollige, aber letztendlich sinnfreie Eishockey-Modus...
Endlich ein Modus bei dem Aerial-Tore (d.h. aus der Luft) nicht nur zum Angeben, sondern auch zwingend notwendig sind.
Super finde ich auch den Soundtrack - Hip-Hop beim Intro,  schön hallende Schrittgeräusche, wenn man rumfährt, die Details sind einfach genial...
Hut ab, Psyonix !


----------



## Lukecheater (27. April 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal den Basketball-Modus "Hoops" bei * Rocket League * ausprobiert...
> Was soll ich sagen ?
> Absolut super, die perfekte Ergänzung zum normalen Fußball-Modus - nicht wie der drollige, aber letztendlich sinnfreie Eishockey-Modus...
> Endlich ein Modus bei dem Aerial-Tore (d.h. aus der Luft) nicht nur zum Angeben, sondern auch zwingend notwendig sind.
> ...



Es ist einfach klasse was die aus dem Spiel machen. Ich hab jetzt schon ca. 200h und ca. 1600 gespielte Matches hinter mir. Einfach das perfekte Game für zwischendurch, z.B. wenn ein Almost Daily im Hintergrund läuft


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2016)

mal ne frage an die rl-pros: spielt ihr durchgängig mit ballcam?


----------



## Lukecheater (27. April 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die rl-pros: spielt ihr durchgängig mit ballcam?



Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich mich mit rl-pro angesprochen fühlen soll, aber ich schalte die Ballcam immer aus wenn ich nicht auf den Ball zufahre, bzw. der Ball weit weg ist. Im 2on2 z.B. wenn der Mate und der Ball sich in der gegnerischen Hälfte befinden und keine Gefahr droht, und ich mir den großen Boost an der Seite schnappen will. Aerials oder Schüsse mach ich mit Ballcam.


----------



## LiquidGravity (27. April 2016)

*Aion* (hauptsächlich PvP) und *Freelancer*


----------



## Rising-Evil (27. April 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die rl-pros: spielt ihr durchgängig mit ballcam?


Fast ausschließlich, da man so eine deutlich bessere Übersicht hat...
Aber das ist einfach gewöhnungs-bzw. übungssache ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (27. April 2016)

Die wirklichen pros stellen die Kamera ja so ein dass die Ballkamera durch gedrückt halten aktiviert wird, da die deutlich mehr mit der normalen arbeiten und dann nur kurz für die Übersicht diese aktivieren.


----------



## McDrake (28. April 2016)

Noch immer Zak

und... verdammt: Das Game ist noch aus jene Zeit, in der es noch möglich war in einem Adventure zu "sterben", bzw nicht mehr weiter zu kommen.
Steh mit Zak grade in Mexiko fest mit grade mal 52$.

Bis dahin nach alter Tradition gespielt.
Will heissen:
Ohne Internet oder sonstigen Walkthrough, sondern mit Stift und Papier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss jetzt also einen alten Spielstand laden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Noch immer Zak
> 
> und... verdammt: Das Game ist noch aus jene Zeit, in der es noch möglich war in einem Adventure zu "sterben"...


Dann fangen wir besser gar nicht erst an über Sierra-Adventures zu sprechen... 


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## McDrake (28. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann fangen wir besser gar nicht erst an über Sierra-Adventures zu sprechen...
> 
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Man wird sich über das verbesserte Gamedesign der neueren Spiele erst bewusst, wenn man die alten mal wieder gespielt hat.
Auch das Inventar ist doch recht gewöhnungsbedürftig.

// WTF?
Ein Char wurde grade in Stücke gerissen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2016)

Nach weniger als 3 Stunden durfte ich die Credits von *Distraint* bewundern... Puh, was für ein deprimierendes Ende... Aber eines mit Wirkung, das muss man diesem 1-Mann-Projekt schon lassen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. April 2016)

Heute *Crysis 3 *durchgespielt. War schon das zweite Mal. Die Story ist immer noch Schrott, aber als Schießbude taugt es.


----------



## Chemenu (1. Mai 2016)

Far Cry 3 auf PC und seit gestern auf der PS4 Rocket League. 

Rocket  League ist einfach großartig. Bisher spiele ich da eigentlich auch  immer mit Ballcam, aber gerade wenn der Ball weit oben in der Luft ist  verliert man völlig die Übersicht.
Könnte mir vorstellen auch auf die "on demand ballcam" durch gedrückt halten von Dreieck umzusteigen.


----------



## Taiwez (1. Mai 2016)

Habe grade die Sith-Inquisitor-Questreihe beendet und bin nun Level 65 bei *Knights of the old Republic*. 

Nachdem die Reihe mich zu Anfang grade wegen dem vielen Backtracking ( das man bei dem Sith-Krieger eher weniger hat, zumindest war mein Bruder gefühlt wesentlich schneller durch) etwas angenervt hat, war der Abschluss nun doch ziemlich gut, hat mich für ein MMO ziemlich gut unterhalten. Kann mich noch nicht entscheiden, ob ich mit dem jetzt weiterspielen soll oder nen neuen Char anfangen möchte, da schau ich mal morgen, was das Spiel im Endgame so bietet, ich hab mich nämlich außerhalb der Story nicht wirklich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt.

PS: Ich spiele auf T3-D4, dem PvE Server. Weil ich mich erinnern kann, Louis danach gefragt zu haben und das selber zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht gewusst hab.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Mai 2016)

Tja, ich wünschte ich könnte sagen, dass ich mal was anderes spiele, aber ich muss mich dem SWTOR-Post mal wieder anschliessen. Wobei ich allerdings schon 15 Chars auf 65 habe  Im moment level ich meine Ratataki-Marodeurin auf Balmorra.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Mai 2016)

So in den letzen paar Tagen hatte ich beruflich bedingt kaum Zeit (gerade mal in Abwesenheit Downloads und Patches durchlaufen lassen) und hab nur mal 1 Level von Vice City gezockt (Kugelhagel im Einkaufszentrum). Es läuft jetzt mit Frame Limiter relativ gesehen gut, könnte aber aufgrund des Verhältnisses von Hardwarehunger zur vorhandenen Leistung deutlich besser sein. Das Spiel hängt sich ab und zu auf (unerklärliche Freezes). Naja mal sehen wie es diese Woche zeitlich aussieht. Vielleicht pack ich diese Woche mal länger als 15 Minuten zu zocken. Die Wochen zu vor hab ich den Rest der Zeit wo ich eigentlich zocken wollte mit GTA Installationen und deren Einrichtung zu kämpfen gehabt.

Was mich wundert ist, daß selbst relativ junge GTA-Ableger wie GTA IV unter WIN 10 Probleme machen. Hab mir in den letzten paar Wochen die ganzen GTA-Teile (außer den 2D-Versionen die ich mir wieder (neu) besorgen muß, da nicht mehr auffindbar) installiert. Alle GTA-Teile von GTA 3 bis IV sind Steam-Versionen (finde die Retails aktuell nicht mehr, da ich bis auf GTA V alle anderen incl. den Addons von GTA IV als Retail hatte). GTA IV hatte aber nach der Installation z.B. einen großen Auflösungs-/Optionen-/Einstellungsbug. Da ließ sich nichts in den Grafik-/Detailoptionen einstellen. Weder die Auflösung noch die Sichtweite, Verkehrsdichte o.ä. Und alles wurde mit rot markiert wie als wäre die Grafikkarte überlastet. Da wurden z.B. 256 MB/3000 als rot gekennzeichnet! was absolut lächerlich ist. Da mußte ich mir erst einmal einen händischen Eintrag in Steam (Startoptionen) vornehmen, daß ich in GTA IV Auflösung und Grafik wieder normal einstellen konnte. GTA San Andreas lief auch irgend etwas nicht. Da mußte ich auch irgendeine Datei holen und die ändern und mußte dort auch diverse Dinge einstellen. Es ist zum Mäuse melken. GTA III macht/e aber von allen GTA-Teilen am meisten Probleme. Startet nur wenn es lustig ist und dann kommt da ein transparentes Menü. Nach der Änderung wird aus dem transparenten Menü ein lesbares, was aber ewig dauert eh man die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sieht. Das Menü wird quasi wie in einer Art Überblendung ganz langsam eingeblendet. Zum Glück brauch ich den Mist nur am Anfang. Das Spiel selbst scheint zu gehen. Hab aber noch nichts wirklich getan bis auf zur Unterkunft zu fahren.

Ich wünschte daß Rockstar die älteren GTA (Teil 3 bis San Andreas und vielleicht sogar GTA IV als Remaster-Versionen für den PC herausbringen würde mit WIN 10-Ready. Würde da für eine gute Remastered-Umsetzung für das Gesamtpaket sogar 50-60 EUR springen lassen. Die aktuelle Mod- und Einstellungsorgie geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Zudem wären GTA 3 und auch Vice City Kandidaten für eine bessere Grafikumsetzung. Allerdings wirds da wohl Probleme mit den Musiklizenzen geben, warum ich diesen Traum wohl begraben kann.

Und hat/te der Social Club in den letzten 2 Wochen Probleme gemacht mit dem Einloggen ? Hatte da ständig Connection-Probleme bzw. kam überhaupt nicht rein. Dann wollte ich aus Frust mal das Game wechseln und Max Payne 3 zocken (ich weiß auch Social Club verseucht). Ich leg die Disc 1 ins Laufwerk und paar Sekunden später bekomme ich gnädigerweise 2 Discs raus (die Disc halt nur halbiert). Ergo das Spiel neu via Steam gekauft. Kostet immerhin immer noch 17 EUR oder so. Mal sehen ob das Game dann wenigstens funktioniert.

Unter WIN 10 scheinen einige (auch jüngere) Spiele mittlerweile doch arge Probleme zu machen. Und nicht nur bezüglich Securom/Safedisc und Co.

Diese Woche hatte echt einen Wurm drin.


----------



## Taiwez (2. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und hat/te der Social Club in den letzten 2 Wochen Probleme gemacht mit dem Einloggen ? Hatte da ständig Connection-Probleme.



Also ich hab mich in der letzten Woche bei GTA 5 problemlos im Online-Modus anmelden können und hatte auch eine stabile Verbindung.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Mai 2016)

Thx. Wie gesagt hab das Paßwort gecheckt. Das Paßwort stimmt und wird auch nicht bemängelt sondern dauernd kommt die Meldung. Verbindung wird aufgenommen und dann Versuchen sie es noch einmal. 

Bei GfWL einzuloggen funktionierte auch nur partiell. An der Internetverbindung lag es nicht. Die Downloads liefen mit 1,5 MB/Sekunde für meine Verhältnisse sehr gut.

Wenns diese Woche mit dem Socialclub wieder nicht klappt zock ich vielleicht mal wieder Mafia 2.


----------



## Rising-Evil (2. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> GTA IV hatte aber nach der Installation z.B. einen großen Auflösungs-/Optionen-/Einstellungsbug. Da ließ sich nichts in den Grafik-/Detailoptionen einstellen. Weder die Auflösung noch die Sichtweite, Verkehrsdichte o.ä. Und alles wurde mit rot markiert wie als wäre die Grafikkarte überlastet. Da wurden z.B. 256 MB/3000 als rot gekennzeichnet! was absolut lächerlich ist. Da mußte ich mir erst einmal einen händischen Eintrag in Steam (Startoptionen) vornehmen, daß ich in GTA IV Auflösung und Grafik wieder normal einstellen konnte.


Das Problem hatte ich - aber wenigstens kann ich das Spiel jetzt endlich (8 Jahre nach Release  ) auf höchsten Details spielen.
Negativ ist mir neben dem GfWL-Karzinom nur das extrem starke Auto-Aim aufgefallen - ich wollte das Spiel mal mit dem Controller spielen & klar eine (kleine) Zielhilfe hatte ich erwartet - aber das ?
Himmel ! Das nimmt dem Spiel ja jeglichen Anspruch - selbst bei Moorhuhn war die Herausforderung größer
Ganz ehrlich: wer das Spiel so spielt und dabei Spaß hat - in die Ecke und schämt euch  



> Und hatte der Social Club in den letzten 2 Wochen Probleme gemacht mit dem Einloggen ? Hatte da ständig Connection-Probleme bzw. kam überhaupt nicht rein.


Manchmal hat der Social-Club einen Bug, bei dem er deine E-Mail-Adresse - Passwort Kombination nicht akzeptiert, obwohl sie richtig ist - gib beides einfach in den jeweiligen Kästchen neu ein, dann funktionierts wieder


----------



## MichaelG (2. Mai 2016)

Thx. Werde ich echt mal probieren. PS: Ich spiele mit Tastatur und Maus. Hab dort kein Auto-Aiming festgestellt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Mai 2016)

Am Wochenende *Metro: Last Light Redux*. Die Grafik ist immer noch top. Sieht für meinen Geschmack besser aus als Crysis 3.


----------



## svd (2. Mai 2016)

Vlt. liegt's daran, dass noch niemand mit der CryEngine ein richtig "dreckiges" Level hinbekommen hat. 
Egal wie gut es aussieht, es bleibt immer dieser leicht klinische, sterile Touch, selbst bei zB "Ryse: Son of Rome", hehe.

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob sich das bei "Kingdom Come: Deliverance" das erste Mal ändert. Sauberes Mittelalter ginge ja gar nicht.

Dieses Mal hab ich das erte Mal einen Season Charakter in "Diablo 3" erstellt. Eigentlich sollte ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad raufhauen und
endlich anfangen, wie blöd zu paragonleveln... aber das Grinding ist wirklich mühsam. 

Auch bei "Ni no Kuni" steh ich eigentlich kurz vor dem Ende, vertue aber sauviel Zeit damit, Tokos zu farmen, um schneller zu leveln. *ächz*

edit: Puh... "Qual 3" ist das Höchste, was ich mit der derzeitigen Ausrüstung schaffe, muss aber ziemlich schlau spielen und viel herumwuseln. Was nervt. 
Was ich aber unbedingt machen muss, ist, den Sound leiser zu machen. Es ist zwar nett, wenn aus allen Boxen der Schlachtenlärm dröhnt, aber wenn
alle tot am Boden liegen und sich eine wohltuende Stille breit macht, ist er definitiv zu laut.


----------



## Homerous (2. Mai 2016)

Neben Garden Warfare 2 (bei dem ich einen extrem fiesen Bug entdeckt habe ), dem aktuellen Hitman, was wirklich deutlich besser ist als ich erwartet habe, und Fallout 4 (bietet mehr Endgame-Möglichkeiten als Division, obwohl ich die DZ doch ziemlich vermisse) werde ich morgen mit *Tropico 5* anfangen, schließlich ist es dank PS+ kostenlos für mich und Teil 3 hat mir ne Menge Spaß gemacht.

Was zu Hitman, da das deutlich wichtiger ist als der Rest ist:
Macht viel Spaß, insbesondere beim austüfteln des perfekten Mords. Vom Sniper rüber zum Kanonier (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ) bis zum ich-schmeiß-jeden-in-den-Häcksler-Typ hab ich alles drauf. Neue Karrieremöglichkeit?
Nur vermisse ich etwas Story. Da erzählt einem eine Frau, das der Typ und die Frau total böse sind und umbringen und dann weg und...Pause, warten auf nächste Episode.
Ich finds insgesamt ein sehr gutes Hitman, da Möglichkeiten und Locations sehr groß sind und es einfach Spaß macht, jemanden mit einer Münze vor den Abgrund zu locken...oh, wie kommt den mein Fuß dahin? Und Tschüss! Hähähä!


----------



## MichaelG (2. Mai 2016)

Hab nun mit Max Payne 3 neu angefangen. War da aus unerfindlichen Gründen bislang noch nicht durch. Bin nun nach der Stadion-Mission.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Mai 2016)

*Stellaris*
Boah, zieht das einen rein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2016)

Nach *Distraint* bekam ich erneut Lust auf ein Indie-Mini-Adventure, und so kam gestern *Whispered Willows* zum Zuge.

Schöner handgezeichneter Stil, nette (aber recht harmlose) Grusel-Geschichte die zwischen "Ghost Whisperer" und "Ghost - Nachricht von Sam" pendelt. Wegen vielerlei auflesbarer Notizen und Tagebucheinträgen auch recht textlastig, die Rätsel fallen in der ersten gespielten Stunde nicht sonderlich schwer aus. Objekte die man braucht finden sich sehr schnell weil diese nie sehr weit weg vom aktuellen Rätselstandort entfernt liegen.

Ist aber trotz kaum vorhandener, langfristiger Hürden ganz unterhaltsam.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. Mai 2016)

Hab mal wieder Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare installiert. Punkbuster wird offenbar nicht mehr unterstützt, von den Hacker-Wellen hat man ja schon gehört. Scheinbar gibt's aber einen Community-Patch, der mit beim Betreten eines Servers angeboten wurde. Habe dann auch zwei ganz normale Matches gespielt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Mai 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Stellaris*
> Boah, zieht das einen rein.



Freu mich schon auf den Test. 

Zurzeit wieder ein wenig *Lords of the Fallen*.
Nach mehr als 25 Stunden Handlungsleerlauf, bis auf wenige Audionotizen, und grandiosem Niederstrecken von Monstern und Bossen näher ich mich wohl allmählich dem Ende.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Mai 2016)

Ich bin jetzt doch mal über meinen Schatten gesprungen und habe mir ein wenig Content für *RaceRoom Racing Experience* (Rennsimulation von den Entwickern von GT Legends und Race 07) gegönnt. Ein paar Strecken (natürlich die lasergescannte Nordschleife, dir vor kurzem erschienen ist), ein paar Autos über die meisten Klassen verteilt und ein paar weitere Strecken. Fazit: Der Content aus der kostenlosen Testversion ist keine gute Werbung. Das Spiel macht mir bisher deutlich mehr Spaß, als ich erst vermutet hätte. Dabei sieht es gut aus, das Fahrverhalten fühlt sich gut an, die Strecken sind schön gemacht, die KI ist ganz annehmbar ... was will man mehr? Ok, alles ist nicht perfekt: Ein paar mehr Infos (z. B. Reifentemperatur) im UI würden nicht schaden, mehr Möglichkeiten beim Fahrzeugsetup wären auch ganz nett. Unter'm Strich ist es vielleicht auch nicht ganz so hardcore, was den Sim-Gehalt angeht, wie z. B. rFactor 2, Assetto Corsa oder Automobilista, aber stört mich aber nicht, es macht trotzdem Spaß.


----------



## svd (5. Mai 2016)

So, ich bin jetzt doch einfach zum "Ni no Kuni"-Endkampf gelaufen, bin somit durch und befinde mich im Endgame.
Also, der Ersteindruck hat sich eigentlich nicht geändert. Grafik, Animationen und Musik sind topp, sicher bei den Besten der PS3-Ära.
Die Geschichte ist lieb, aber wenig überraschend. Und ein wenig kitschig, wie's sich halt gehört. Es ist halt was für Kinder, das Erwachsene aber nicht ausschließt.
Das Kämpfen hat sich für mich auch nicht geändert. Hauptsächlich den X-Knopf malträtieren, bei Boss-Kämpfen ab und zu die dicksten Zauber auspacken.
Rundenkampf hätte dem Spiel wirklich sehr gut getan.

Naja, ich glaube, jetzt kann ich gefahrlos einen Tüte Chips schnappen und LoLos Podcast anhören.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Mai 2016)

Sooo. Beim alten Max (Max Payne 3) bin ich mittlerweile in Kapitel 10 angelangt. Das einzige was mich bislang minimal stört, daß man teilweise aus unmöglichen Winkeln erschossen wird wo man sich nicht mit einem gezielten Schuß wehren kann. Auch daß trotz eindeutiger Headshots einige (wenige) Gegner nach einigen Sekunden wieder aufstehen. Damit meinte ich keine mit Helm, was logisch wäre. Sondern welche mit Sturmhaube aus Stoff. Vermutlich ein Bug? Und daß man wenn man ein paar cm im Raum zu weit geht die nächste Cutscene auslöst obwohl man nur den alten Ort noch absuchen will (Hinweise, goldene Waffenteile).  Und daß auch MP3 mit Quick-Time angeseucht ist. Direkt zum Ende von Kapitel 9 bei dem einen Gegner massiv.

Der Rest ist ganz großes Kino und läßt über diese Schwachpunkte wieder hinwegsehen.

Kurz OT:

Wenn die Gerüchte stimmen würde Remedy trotz Trennung von Rockstar gern MP 4 entwickeln und Rockstar hätte auch nichts gegen einen neuen Teil. Wäre natürlich ein Traum. 

Stellt sich nur die Fragen a) ob man sich wieder zusammenrauft (imho das sinnvollste da Remedy bis auf ein Alan Wake 2 am ehesten Luft dafür hätte (Quantum Break ist ja durch) und ja der Urvater der Serie ist (MP 1-2 stammen ja von Remedy) bzw. wenn nicht wann Rockstar für so ein Projekt Luft hat. Denn ein neues RdR steht ja auch noch auf der ToDo Liste und sicher denkt man bei Rockstar neben Addons für GTA V auch langsam über ein GTA VI nach. Sodaß in den nächsten Jahren sicher kaum Luft für ein MP 4 wäre.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Mai 2016)

svd schrieb:


> So, ich bin jetzt doch einfach zum "Ni no Kuni"-Endkampf gelaufen, bin somit durch und befinde mich im Endgame.
> Also, der Ersteindruck hat sich eigentlich nicht geändert. Grafik, Animationen und Musik sind topp, sicher bei den Besten der PS3-Ära.
> Die Geschichte ist lieb, aber wenig überraschend. Und ein wenig kitschig, wie's sich halt gehört. Es ist halt was für Kinder, das Erwachsene aber nicht ausschließt.
> Das Kämpfen hat sich für mich auch nicht geändert. Hauptsächlich den X-Knopf malträtieren, bei Boss-Kämpfen ab und zu die dicksten Zauber auspacken.
> ...



Ni No Kuni war toll! Klar, es ist ein bisschen kindlich gestaltet, aber gerade das hatte irgendwie seinen Charme. Das Spiel war quasi ein Studio Ghibli Film zum mitspielen und reichlich Oldschool-J-RPG Feeling. Und Mister Drippy mit seinem Akzent muss man einfach lieben


----------



## golani79 (6. Mai 2016)

Sollt ich auch mal weiterspielen 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (6. Mai 2016)

Die * Overwatch *-Beta hat es mir angetan - einfach genial !
Eigentlich mag ich Multiplayer-Shooter wie TF2 nicht, da mir die dortigen Klassen zu realitätsnah und zu eintönig sind - da bietet Overwatch so ziemlich das genaue Gegenteil - absurde Klischeecharaktere gemixt mit den ausgefallensten Superfähigkeiten → ein Heidenspaß; absolut empfehlenswert !
Wer mal reinschauen will, die Open Beta geht noch bis Montag, 19:00 Uhr


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. Mai 2016)

NFS TheRu*(i)*n

Klar, ganz so schlimm wie mein kleines Wortspiel vermuten lässt, ist die ganze Sache natürlich nicht 

Das Spiel macht durchaus Spaß, neigt aber dazu sehr belanglos zu sein. Der Versuch eine Story zu etablieren, scheitert in weiten Teilen. Der technische Zustand ist noch befriedigend ( zwei Spielabbrüche und ein paar "Hänger" in 3h / EA Classic Retail ).

Fühlt sich an wie ein X-beliebiger Arcade Racer. Ob man jetzt 6/10 oder 7/10 geben möchte, spielt da für mich keine Rolle.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Der Versuch eine Story zu etablieren, scheitert in weiten Teilen.


Ich frage mich wieso man überhaupt den Versuch startet sowas wie eine "Handlung" in einen Racer-Titel einzubauen. Ein Rennspiel braucht alles, aber bestimmt keine Story. Hat doch früher auch ohne geklappt. ^^
Ich will ja schließlich Gas geben und keinen Dumpfbacken Marke "Fast & Furious" beim Cool-Man-Posing zusehen und mich dann noch mit ultraschlechten Onelinern berieseln lassen.


----------



## Phurba (6. Mai 2016)

Ich spiele gerade Alien Isolation auf normal. Was für ein hartnäckiges Mistvieh.

Ach ja und alles Gute zum Geburtstag Sauerlandboy.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Ach ja und alles Gute zum Geburtstag Sauerlandboy.


Danke. Und dir wünsche ich das Gleiche.


----------



## Phurba (6. Mai 2016)

Na sowas, stimmt ja.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Na sowas, stimmt ja.


Ein runder Geburtstag macht scheinbar vergesslich... Oh weh, da macht mir jetzt schon die 40 Angst.


----------



## Taiwez (6. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein runder Geburtstag macht scheinbar vergesslich... Oh weh, da macht mir jetzt schon die 40 Angst.



Alles Gute, alter Sven! 

Genieß die Sonne und mach dir nen schönen Tag.  Das Gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Phurba.


----------



## Phurba (6. Mai 2016)

Keine Angst, es tut gar nicht weh.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Alles Gute, alter Sven!
> 
> Genieß die Sonne und mach dir nen schönen Tag.


Ich danke sehr. 
Hab bereits den gestrigen Tag genossen. Heute muss ich arbeiten, was mir aber angesichts dieses äußerst ruhigen Brückentages überhaupt nix ausmacht. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2016)

*out there somewhere*
wirklich ein sehr nettes (aber auch ziemlich hartes) indie-game mit tollem (chiptune-) soundtrack.
sollte man sich anschauen, wenn man was fürs genre (knobel-jumpnrun) übrig hat. 
gerade angesichts des äußerst geringen preises.

Out There Somewhere on Steam


----------



## McDrake (9. Mai 2016)

*Dead Island GOTY

*Hatte den titel mal auf der 360 angespielt und fands recht witzig.
Hab mich dann aber nicht weiter damit befasst.
Jetzt ist mir eben die GOTY-Edition (inkl Bloodbath, Ripper und Ryder White) für grade mal 3.50€ bei Steam ins Auge gestochen.
Und da dachte ich mir: Da kann man nicht viel falsch machen 
Wobei die Addons ja nicht wirklich der Bringer sind, wie ich da lese.

Bin jetzt ca 5 Stunden dran und mir machts Spass.


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. Mai 2016)

*Stellaris *vorerst fertig (für den Test um 16 Uhr, viele weitere private Partien folgen definitiv). Und gleich weiter mit *Total War: Warhammer*.
Am Wochenende dann *Doom *und *Homefront*, wenn alles glatt geht.


----------



## McDrake (9. Mai 2016)

Stellaris...
Wie ich mich darauf freue. 
Hab den Titel erst seit kurzem auf dem Radar und hoffe (befürchte?), dass es genau eines jener Spiele sein könnte, das ich mir wünsche:
Ohne Hektik sein eigenes Imperium aufbauen können.... sich in Kleinigkeiten vertiefen KÖNNEN, ohne zu MÜSSEN.
Versteckte Objekte finden und öfters mal wieder überrascht werden.

aber eben:
Ohne Tests kaufe ich gar nix mehr.


----------



## Taiwez (9. Mai 2016)

Ich hab Stellaris vorbestellt und kann es kaum erwarten, das Spiel heute Abend mal unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Mein Bruder ist ein kleiner Paradox-Fanboy, der meint, dass das gut wird, also habe ich ihm einfach mal geglaubt.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Mai 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich hab Stellaris vorbestellt und kann es kaum erwarten, das Spiel heute Abend mal unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Mein Bruder ist ein kleiner Paradox-Fanboy, der meint, dass das gut wird, also habe ich ihm einfach mal geglaubt.



Ich freue mich auch drauf, habe aber aktuell keine Zeit. 

Und in 2-3 Wochen werden schon Warhammer: Total War und wohl auch Witcher 3: Blood & Wine erscheinen.

EDIT: 

Die Liste der Spiele, die ich zwar gerne haben möchte, aber bislang aus Zeitmangel noch nicht gekauft habe, wird auch immer länger; GTA V, Anno 2205, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Elite: Dangerous, Mad Max...


----------



## stawacz (10. Mai 2016)

Grim Dawn/Diablo 3

wobei ich sagen muss,das ich auf grim dawn deutlich mehr hängen geblieben bin.find die welt schöner und das fraktionssystem is extremst motivierend


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Mai 2016)

Stellaris


Viel mehr als mir eigentlich lieb ist...


----------



## vonKroete (10. Mai 2016)

Hab gerade mal mit Wildstar angefangen bzw. starte gleich ... Bin schon gespannt wie es so ist!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2016)

Aufgrund der allgemeinen *Uncharted4*-Euphorie hab ich mir endlich mal nen Ruck gegeben, die PS3 nach einem halben Jahr wieder angeschmissen und nun die ersten 1 1/2 Stunden des ersten Teils gespielt.

Nun ja... Der Funke will noch nicht so richtig überspringen. Für PS3-Verhältnisse sieht es recht gut aus, häufiges Geruckel und manch unschönes Tearing sieht aber mein sonst verwöhntes PCler-Auge nicht so gern. 

Und bis jetzt war mir auch der Ingame-Cinematics-Anteil zu hoch, sie unterbrechen die eigentlichen Spielphasen zu oft. Gelegentlich anspruchloses Ballern, etwas hackelige Körper-Action und Schalter-/Kletterrätsel die ältere Tomb Raider-Titel auch schon besser und fordernder gestaltet haben...

Hoffentlich steigert es sich in den kommenden Stunden, denn bis jetzt kann ich den Hype um diese Spielreihe nicht so recht nachvollziehen.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Mai 2016)

Mein Freund und ich spielen gerade die Nathan Drake Collection gemeinsam, während ich heute schon mal allein in den fulminant beginnenden vierten Teil reingeschaut habe. 

Ich kann dir nur raten am Ball zu bleiben. Das Gameplay finde ich momentan im ersten Teil auch nicht so anspruchsvoll, aber der Charme der Charaktere, das Storytelling und die nächsten Teile finde ich ziemlich gut. 

Ich glaube, ich sagte es schon einmal hier, aber Uncharted weckt in mir die Abenteuer-Nostalgie eines Indy-Films. Da fühle ich mich gleich wohl. [emoji3]

Daher stören mich die häufigen Zwischensequenzen nicht. 

Und das Remaster des ersten Teils scheint auch recht gut umgesetzt worden zu sein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und bis jetzt war mir auch der Ingame-Cinematics-Anteil zu hoch,



Wenn du kein Story-Freak bist, dann bist du bei Uncharted definitiv an der falschen Adresse.
Obwohl gerade in den ersten drei Teilen sehr viel geballert wird (Teil 4 fährt das zum Glück deutlich zurück), stehen Story und Charaktere klar im Vordergrund.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn du kein Story-Freak bist, dann bist du bei Uncharted definitiv an der falschen Adresse.
> Obwohl gerade in den ersten drei Teilen sehr viel geballert wird (Teil 4 fährt das zum Glück deutlich zurück), stehen Story und Charaktere klar im Vordergrund.


Im Gegenteil, ich als alter Adventure-Hase stehe total auf Story. Ich habe aber dann doch etwas mehr Gameplay wie bei Miss Croft erwartet. Schließlich soll *Uncharted* als Action-Adventure auch spielerisch was bieten, umrandet von einer interessanten Handlung... Aber auch die macht auf mich noch nicht den Eindruck richtig in Fahrt zu kommen...

Echt:
Wie ich gerade lese soll sich das Tearing durch Herabsetzen der Auflösung auf 576p nahezu ausmerzen lassen. Werde ich bei der nächsten Session mal ausprobieren.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Mai 2016)

Miss Croft hat ihr aktuelles Storytelling ein wenig bei Uncharted gelernt. [emoji6]

Schau dir auf jeden Fall noch den zweiten Teil an, bevor du das Handtuch wirfst. [emoji3]


----------



## Bonkic (10. Mai 2016)

das erste uncharted hat knapp 10 jahre auf dem buckel. dass du den hype um den nagelneuen, vierten teil nicht nachvollziehen kannst, ist nicht sonderlich verwunderlich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Miss Croft hat ihr aktuelles Storytelling ein wenig bei Uncharted gelernt. [emoji6]
> 
> Schau dir auf jeden Fall noch den zweiten Teil an, bevor du das Handtuch wirfst. [emoji3]


Muss ich so oder so, sonst hätte ich alle drei Teile grundlos erworben. ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Mai 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Miss Croft hat ihr aktuelles Storytelling ein wenig bei Uncharted gelernt. [emoji6]



Eben, vor dem Reboot war das Storytelling bei Tomb Raider ja eher vernachlässigbar.
Da ging es rein um Gameplay.
Und auch wenn viele sich über zu viel Kampf in TR 2013 beschwert haben, Uncharted hat insgesamt noch deutlich mehr davon.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das erste uncharted hat knapp 10 jahre auf dem buckel. dass du den hype um den nagelneuen, vierten teil nicht nachvollziehen kannst, ist nicht sonderlich verwunderlich.


Mal ab von der Technik - ich hab ja nicht umsonst geschrieben dass es für seine Konsolen-Generation durchaus gut aussieht - ist es das Gameplay was mich noch nicht voll überzeugt. Das war eigentlich klar herauszulesen. Und ich sprach als PS3-Besitzer von der kompletten PS3-Reihe, nicht explizit vom jüngsten und letzten Teil.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## golani79 (10. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der allgemeinen *Uncharted4*-Euphorie hab ich mir endlich mal nen Ruck gegeben, die PS3 nach einem halben Jahr wieder angeschmissen und nun die ersten 1 1/2 Stunden des ersten Teils gespielt.
> 
> Nun ja... Der Funke will noch nicht so richtig überspringen. Für PS3-Verhältnisse sieht es recht gut aus, häufiges Geruckel und manch unschönes Tearing sieht aber mein sonst verwöhntes PCler-Auge nicht so gern.
> 
> ...



Der erste Teil kränkelt in einigen Bereichen teilweise ein wenig - auch technisch.
Aber dranbleiben lohnt sich auf alle Fälle - vor allem der 2. Teil, welcher für mich persönlich der beste der ersten 3 Teile ist, ist dann einfach super.
Man merkt dann aber mit jedem Teil, wie die besser werden.

Bin echt schon gespannt auf Teil 4 - sollt nicht mehr allzulange dauern, bis ich den zocken kann


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Der erste Teil kränkelt in einigen Bereichen teilweise ein wenig - auch technisch.
> Aber dranbleiben lohnt sich auf alle Fälle - vor allem der 2. Teil, welcher für mich persönlich der beste der ersten 3 Teile ist, ist dann einfach super.
> Man merkt dann aber mit jedem Teil, wie die besser werden.


Ich vertrau mal auf diese Aussage. 


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Mai 2016)

Kannst du. Und wenn es anders kommt, verhauen wir dich. [emoji6]


----------



## Bonkic (10. Mai 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Kannst du. Und wenn es anders kommt, verhauen wir dich. [emoji6]


au ja, da bin ich dabei! [emoji3]


----------



## Rabowke (11. Mai 2016)

Gewalt ist keine Lösung, vorallem nicht bei kleinen Kindern.


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2016)

Teil 1 kaufte ich zum Release, spielte aber nur ein paar Stunden. Da sprang der Funke auch nicht rüber.
Teil 2 ebenfalls zu Release gekauft und hat mich total in den Bann gezogen. Hsb den Teil durchgespielt und erst danach Teil 1. Daraufhin gleich nochmals Teil 2...
Und auf Teil 3 hab ich gewartet und gefreut wie ein Abhänguger.
Bevor jener Teil raus kam, hsb ich mochmals die erste zwei Teile durchgespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Teil 1 kaufte ich zum Release, spielte aber nur ein paar Stunden. Da sprang der Funke auch nicht rüber.


Okay, dann bin ich mit meiner Ansicht gar nicht so alleine. 
Schieben wir es einfach mal auf das "Franchise-Debüt mit Startschwierigkeiten"-Syndrom. Davon waren und sind ja auch andere Spiele-Reihen betroffen. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (11. Mai 2016)

Stichwort: Assassins Creed.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Stichwort: Assassins Creed.


Ausnahmsweise da trifft das bei mir nicht zu, AC1 war für mich Liebe auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Mai 2016)

Bei mir eigentlich auch. Aber erst ab AC 2 hat man das Potential der Reihe ansatzweise erahnen können. 

Das macht Hoffnung für ein Watch Dogs 2....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei mir eigentlich auch. Aber erst ab AC 2 hat man das Potential der Reihe ansatzweise erahnen können.


Das stimmt, AC2 hat den entscheidenden Sprung gemacht. Dennoch war AC1 bezüglich Story, interessantem Gameplay-Ansätzen und dem historischen Kontext mega-sexy. Da war ich vom ersten Moment an Feuer und Flamme.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. Mai 2016)

Turtles in Time - SNES mit einem Freund. Schon Jahre nicht mehr soviel offline Coop Spaß gehabt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Turtles in Time - SNES mit einem Freund. Schon Jahre nicht mehr soviel offline Coop Spaß gehabt.


Das beste Turtles-Spiel das jemals herausgekommen ist.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (11. Mai 2016)

Bloodborne - Das Spiel raubt mir noch den letzten Nerv. Bin jetzt im unsichtbaren Dorf, und die respawnenden, übermäßig aggressiven Gegner sind einfach Hölle. Zudem finde ich diese dummen Glockenhexen nicht, die sie zum respawnen bringen... Ein Teufelskreis. Da kommen nicht mal diese hässlichen Spinnen mit den Eitersäcken vom Schloss ran 

Jaja, macht schon Spaß son schwieriges Spiel


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das beste Turtles-Spiel das jemals herausgekommen ist.



Wobei ich auch das bockschwere erste Turtles auf dem NES sehr mag.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Mai 2016)

Mit *Sherlock Holmes Crimes and Punishments* bin ich gestern fertig geworden, hab mir dann gleich noch *Sherlock Holmes Nemesis* gekaut und werde gleich mal damit anfangen. 

Insgesamt hat mir Crimes and Punishments sehr gut gefallen, an sich hab ich nur einen und zwei halbe Kritikpunkte: Nummer 1 sind die im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern doch recht kleinen (aber detaillierten) Gebiete, die man erkunden kann. Der erste halbe Kritikpunkt geht an die Aufteilung in sechs kleinere Fälle statt einen großen, wie in den anderen Spielen. Die Qualität und Länge der Fälle variiert, drei Fälle fand ich sehr gut (waren auch recht umfangreich), die anderen drei waren zwar nicht wirklich schlecht, aber auch nicht so spannend, wie die anderen und teilweise auch recht kurz. Ich hoffe, im Nachfolger (ich hab mich storymäßig bisher nicht gespoilert, werde das auch nicht nachholen) wird es wieder einen großen Fall zu lösen geben. Der zweite halbe Kritikpunkt geht an Watson, der zwar fast immer dabei war, aber einfach zu wenig zutun hatte. Wäre schön gewesen, wenn man auch mal mit ihm allein hätte losziehen können, um z. B. medizinische Informationen einholen zu können. 
Die Länge des Spiels war mit 20 Stunden völlig ok, der Schwierigkeitsgrad und das Gameplay auch. Zwar waren die eigentlichen Puzzles meist relativ einfach, aber der Fokus lag halt auf der Detektivarbeit (Erkunden von Tatorten, Sammeln von Spuren, Auswerten der Aussagen von Zeugen und Verdächtigen). Hat Spaß gemacht, grafisch und atmosphärisch auch sehr schön gemacht. Etwas mehr Geigenmusik wäre evtl. noch nett gewesen 

So, jetzt werden noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten erledigt, dann geht's nachher los mit Sherlock Holmes Nemesis.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2016)

Gerade mal ein bisschen in *Doom *reingespielt. Während ich von der MP-Beta damals sehr enttäuscht war, spielt sich das deutlich besser. Sieht ziemlich gut aus, spielt sich flott. Bisher gefällt es mir gut.
Und spielt nicht auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad, denn dann müsst ihr immer in Bewegung sein, sonst sterbt ihr. Aber das gehört ja zu Doom


----------



## MichaelG (13. Mai 2016)

Auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad muß man immer in Bewegung sein und bei höheren nicht ? Oder hab ich da was fehlinterpretiert ? Ich hoffe ja nicht daß sich der Doom SP so spielt wie ein UT oder Quake Arena solo. Das würde mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (13. Mai 2016)

Hat noch jemand sich shcon ein wenig in Doom reingezockt? Ich überlege, ob ich mir zum Abschluss der Ausbildung mal ein Release-Spiel gönne, und die Bewertungen auf Steam sind ja zumindest überraschender Weise sehr positiv ausgefallen


----------



## MichaelG (13. Mai 2016)

Wegen Doom 2016: 

Hat jemand eine Idee, welche Taste die ist mit der man die Kodexeinträge lesen kann und mit welcher man die Waffe anschauen kann ? In den Einstellungen finde ich nichts und ständig kommt bei mir bei diesen Punkten "drücke Taste "keine".


----------



## golani79 (13. Mai 2016)

Hab heute mit Uncharted 4 angefangen - mittlerweile in Kapitel 8 angelangt, finde ich es bisher sehr gut 
Läuft gut, sieht super aus und unterhält auch noch sehr gut


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. Mai 2016)

*Doom *macht irre Spaß. Aktuell einer der besten Singleplayer-Shooter der letzten Jahre für mich. Einzig optisch gibt's doch recht wenig Abwechslung. Tolle PC-Version übrigens, läuft wie ein Traum.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Doom *macht irre Spaß. Aktuell einer der besten Singleplayer-Shooter der letzten Jahre für mich. Einzig optisch gibt's doch recht wenig Abwechslung. Tolle PC-Version übrigens, läuft wie ein Traum.



Jap, das Spiel läuft butterweich. Scheint eine der besten und ausgereiftesten Starts der letzten Jahre zu sein. So optimiert sind nicht viele Titel am Anfang.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wegen Doom 2016:
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee, welche Taste die ist mit der man die Kodexeinträge lesen kann und mit welcher man die Waffe anschauen kann ? In den Einstellungen finde ich nichts und ständig kommt bei mir bei diesen Punkten "drücke Taste "keine".



Falls du es noch nicht rausgefunden hast: Einfach Tab drücken und dann mit den Icons oben zu den entsprechenden Menüs navigieren.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2016)

Tab ist bei mir Missionsstatus. War wohl ein Fehler bei der Umbelegung.  Spiele ja nicht mit dem WASD-System.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2016)

irgendwie bin ich jetzt auch heiß auf doom.


----------



## vonKroete (14. Mai 2016)

Läuft das Spiel eigentlich immer noch unter id Software? Die hatten es auch beim Start von Doom I schon ziemlich gut raus mit der Programmierung der damals existenten Technik.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> Läuft das Spiel eigentlich immer noch unter id Software?



klar.
technischer vorreiter ist der laden aber schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Mai 2016)

Zweite Session *Uncharted 1* gestern abend, für die ich mir locker 3 Stunden Zeit genommen hab. Wie es aussieht hab ich nicht mehr allzu viel vor mir, Speicherstand nennt einen Spielfortschritt von knapp 70%.
Die neuen Eindrücke der besagten Spielzeit:
Die vorher immer in arg kurzen Zeitabständen eingespielten Story-Sequenzen wurden weniger. Das ist insofern gut das man endlich länger zum Spielen kommt und weniger zum passiven Zusehen gezwungen wird. Etwas mehr Klettereinlagen, dafür *umso* mehr Baller-Action gegen Gegner-Wellen aus der insulanischen Klon-Fabrik. Ziemlich hektisch bei bis zu einem Dutzend böser Buben die man mit der (meinerseits verhassten) Analog-Steuerung abzuwehren hat. Rätsel? So gut wie gar nicht vorhanden, und wenn dann nur solche mit der sich *Tomb Raider*-Veteranen wie meiner einer gerade mal warm macht.  
Aber von einer spannenden bzw. guten Story kriege ich bis jetzt immer noch nicht viel mit. Ein Paar nette Total-Einstellungen, an wenigen Fingern aufzählbare Momente die dem Prädikat "cineastisch" etwas nahe kommen... Aber sonst für meinen Geschmack ziemlich oberflächlich und beliebig.

Und Himmel, das Spiel neigt ab und an dazu Oberflächen-Texturen sehr spät nachzuladen... 

Ich nehme mir weiterhin vor auch den Rest der PS3-Trilogie durchzuspielen, aber von Teil 1 bin ich mittlerweile doch ein kleines bisschen enttäuscht.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Mai 2016)

Teil 1 ist auch nichts Besonderes. War damals vor allem wegen seiner Grafik interessant, die Serie hat erst mit Uncharted 2 so richtig durchgestartet.

Ich hab gerade *Doom *fertig gespielt. Um die acht Stunden hat es laut Steam gedauert. Hab zwar nicht alle Secrets gefunden, aber doch einen sehr großen Teil und nahezu alle Upgrades. Habe aber definitiv noch Lust, die Level nochmal zu spielen und den Rest aufzustöbern. Das Leveldesign ist einfach fantastisch, das beste in einem Shooter seit ewigen Zeiten. Und der Soundtrack ist ein Meisterstück. Das Spiel ist so ziemlich alles, was Shooter-Fans am PC erwartet haben, große Klasse.

Tipp: Ich hab alle Bildschirmanzeigen bis auf das normale HUD und den Kompass ausgeschaltet. So spielt es sich gleich viel klassischer ohne blöde Codex-Pop-ups. Egal ob die Performance, das umfangreiche Optionsmenü, die Geschwindigkeit und Griffigkeit der Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur oder der Verzicht auf jegliche moderne Shooter-Krankheiten wie unsichtbare Wände oder "Sie verlassen das Einsatzgebiet!"-Warnungen - man merkt Doom einfach von vorne bis hinten an, dass es ein Liebesbrief an die Fans der Serie am PC ist. Die Kampagne hab ich nur abgefeiert, für mich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ein Spiel aus den Top 5 des Jahres.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade *Doom *fertig gespielt. Um die acht Stunden hat es laut Steam gedauert.



oh. 
das ist dann aber doch deutlich weniger, als die 13 h, mit denen ja sogar geworben wird. 
dann werd ich mir das mit einem zeitnahen kauf doch nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Mai 2016)

Wie gesagt: Man kann noch einiges mehr an Secrets finden und ich bin auch nicht eben der langsamste Spieler. Kollege Lukas hat zehn Stunden gebraucht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mir weiterhin vor auch den Rest der PS3-Trilogie durchzuspielen, aber von Teil 1 bin ich mittlerweile doch ein kleines bisschen enttäuscht.



Wir haben den ersten Teil auch durch und ja, das ist der Schwächste von allen. 

Ich habe mir auch keine Mühe gegeben, alle Schätze zu finden, weil ich schnell mit Teil 2 weitermachen wollte. Da wird zwar auch viel geballert, aber das Spiel startet mit einer Schleichmission. [emoji1]

Freue mich schon auf die ganzen Szenen, die mich beim ersten Durchspielen so mitgerissen haben. 
Parallel spiele ich dann Teil 4, wenn der Kerl nicht da ist und den Fernseher mit Doom belegt. [emoji6]


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Man kann noch einiges mehr an Secrets finden und ich bin auch nicht eben der langsamste Spieler. Kollege Lukas hat zehn Stunden gebraucht.



secrets suchen/ finden hat für mich nichts mit der "normalen" spielzeit zu tun. 
das ist ein bonus.


----------



## golani79 (14. Mai 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade *Doom *fertig gespielt. Um die acht Stunden hat es laut Steam gedauert.



Auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad?

Spielzeitangaben sind sowieso so ne Sache - jeder spielt anders.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Mai 2016)

Hurt Me Plenty


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Mai 2016)

Doom interessiert mich auch, aber für 10h Spielzeit geb ich keine 50€ aus und der MP ist nach dem Review was ich von Warowl gesehen hab ja anscheinend unglaublich enttäuschend und anscheinend nicht so wirklich der Retter der Arena Shooter


----------



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2016)

Aktuell neben Max Payne 3 und heute mal wieder The Division Doom (2016). Nachdem ich das Problem mit den Entwicklercode gelöst habe (Auslöser war vermutlich ein alter Spielstand von der Open Beta von Doom bin  ich bei Doom absolut fasziniert. Genau das Gegenteil was der MP bei mir ausgelöst hat.

Die Grafik ist bombastisch. Die Performance trotzdem extrem gut. Und so komisch es klingen mag: Man merkt wer das Spiel entwickelt hat. ID ist halt der Guru der Shooterszene. Die Shootermechanik ist perfekter als bei anderen Titeln, es läuft rund, die Maps sind bis zu Ende durchdacht und es gibt bislang keinerlei Framedrops. Irgendwann kam heute oder war es gestern? die Frage auf ob und was Doom anders machen würde. Doom macht nichts anderes. Doom erfindet auch das Rad nicht neu. Aber was Doom macht macht es perfekt. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Titeln wo man Abstriche machen muß. Doom konzentriert sich auf die Kernkompetenz FPS und läßt sinnlosen Ballast weg. Das System wirkt durchdacht und das Gameplay ist abgerundet.

Das einzige was ich bei Doom bislang nicht gefunden habe sind die versteckten Retro-Level. Bin in Level 3 und hab somit die ersten beiden schon verpaßt. Mal sehen ob ich irgendwo ein Walkthrough finde um bei einem zweiten Durchgang auch mal die Retrolevel zu zocken.  Übrigens beträgt meine Netto-Spielzeit (bin momentan Anfang von Level 3) bislang 3 h (brutto 5 h), weil ich anfangs diese Entwicklermodulproblematik hatte wo ich aus dem Grund immer wieder neu starten mußte.

Und ich bin (positiv) von der Prüfstelle überrascht, die bei dem Detail-Gewaltgrad (keine Menschen hin oder her) das Spiel so in dem Zustand uncut durchgewunken hat. Offensichtlich hat man dort auch dazugelernt. Al Chapeau kann ich da nur sagen. Wenn es nur bei allen Titeln so wäre und auch Spiele wie Dead Island mit USK 18 durchgewunken würden. Dann würde nur noch der differenzierte Umgang mit Swastika fehlen (z.B. in einem Spiel wie Saboteur oder Wolfenstein) und die Prüfstelle wäre perfekt. Vielleicht wäre ein differenziertes Spielethema zu diesem Setting mal ein Anstoßpunkt um hier einen Versuch zu starten. Gabs da nicht mal ein Projekt ?


----------



## Taiwez (15. Mai 2016)

Ich spiel im Moment *Stellaris *und meine Güte, hat das einen Suchtfaktor. 

Am Anfang war ich etwas erschlagen von dem Umfang, aber mittlerweile geht das Managen des eigenen Reiches recht geübt von der Hand. Allein schon beim Austüfteln der eigenen Rasse war ich im Spiel gefangen, so viele Möglichkeiten, die das Spiel einem gibt, das sieht man nicht alle Tage. Und der großartige Modsupport will auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben, denn die Community hat bereits Warhammer Universen und die Halo-Ringwelten ins Spiel eingebaut, nur um einige Beispiele zu nennen.

Ich fang nun bald mal einen Ironman Spielstand an, also ohne die Möglichkeit zu speichern. Mal schauen, wie das wird. Bis jetzt war das Spiel sein Geld mehr als wert und versüßt mir die Zeit, bis Warhammer: Total War rauskommt.


----------



## Homerous (15. Mai 2016)

Ich geh mit meiner Garden Warfare 2-Crew ab heute in die Doom-Arena. Den Singleplayer spiele ich (als angeblich bestes Stück) als letztes. Jetzt wo die Crew dabei ist bin ich endlich wieder nicht schlechtester in einem Multiplayer-Shooter. Yay!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Mai 2016)

Gestern Abend *Need for Speed* installiert.

Dieses inszenatorische Cringe-Fest von einem Videospiel lässt mich erst einmal die peinlichen Zwischensequenzen mit laienhaften und scheinbar aussortierten Jersey Shore-Darstellern, deren schmierigen Körpergeruch ich durch den Bildschirm riechen kann, nicht abbrechen und dann darf ich noch nicht einmal die deutsche Vertonung umschalten, sondern muss mir dieses an Poetry-Slam grenzende Geseiere auf GZSZ-Niveau anhören muss. Erstmals auf der Straße, betreten dann irgendwelche Online-Mitspieler mein Spiel, sodass ich in den Einstellungen nach der Option suchen muss, den ganzen verdammten Social-Kram zu deaktivieren, zu dem man wieder einmal an jeder Ecke genötigt wird. Als wäre das nicht genug, belästigen diese für eine "Handlung" herangezogenen Affen mich direkt einmal mit ständigen Anrufen, noch bevor ich die erste Kreuzung überquert ab. Fehlt nur noch Roman, der eine Runde Billard spielen will.  

Das Spiel nervt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mich der* Dragon Age Inquisition *angeschlossen. 

Mein absolut erster Eindruck ist durchaus positiv. In die Steuerung muss ich mich noch etwas "reinfuchsen". Manchmal öffnet ein Menü scheinbar ohne ersichtlichen Grund... "Zu dicke Finger"...dachte ich zunächst. War aber nur der Mauszeiger der sich "unsichtbar" auf der Menüleiste versteckt hatte   und immer wieder besagtes Menü geöffnet hat. Mir sind die Vital-Balken der Gegner optisch etwas zu dominant im Nahkampf. Das hätte ich gern etwas dezenter gehabt, insbesondere wenn die Kamera mal näher dran ist fehlt die Übersicht.
Die Grafik-Qualität/ Texturen finde ich ist besser als Skyrim, an den Stil muss ich mich aber noch gewöhnen....bin aber erst in den Hinterlanden, wie gesagt, der erste Eindruck eben.

Die Story wird - bis jetzt- interessant erzählt. Da juckt es mich bei anderen Spielen auch schnell mal im Finger und überspringe die Sequenz. Wie gesagt, die Story ist hier aber scheinbar würdig verfolgt zu werden.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Gestern Abend *Need for Speed* installiert.
> 
> Dieses inszenatorische Cringe-Fest von einem Videospiel lässt mich erst einmal die peinlichen Zwischensequenzen mit laienhaften und scheinbar aussortierten Jersey Shore-Darstellern, deren schmierigen Körpergeruch ich durch den Bildschirm riechen kann, nicht abbrechen und dann darf ich noch nicht einmal die deutsche Vertonung umschalten, sondern muss mir dieses an Poetry-Slam grenzende Geseiere auf GZSZ-Niveau anhören muss. Erstmals auf der Straße, betreten dann irgendwelche Online-Mitspieler mein Spiel, sodass ich in den Einstellungen nach der Option suchen muss, den ganzen verdammten Social-Kram zu deaktivieren, zu dem man wieder einmal an jeder Ecke genötigt wird. Als wäre das nicht genug, belästigen diese für eine "Handlung" herangezogenen Affen mich direkt einmal mit ständigen Anrufen, noch bevor ich die erste Kreuzung überquert ab. Fehlt nur noch Roman, der eine Runde Billard spielen will.
> 
> Das Spiel nervt.



Da warte ich bis ich das Spiel in EA Access "geschenkt" bekomme oder in Frei aufs Haus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2016)

Während *Uncharted* in der PS3 rotiert und mich *Pinball FX 2* jedes Mal wenn ich Steam hochfahre zu einer weiteren Spielstunde verführt (einfach zu viele geile Tische ), hab ich zuletzt gut 5 Stunden in den Top-Down-Racer *Real World Racing* investiert. Ist ganz okay, mit europäischen Groß-/Hauptstädten nach echten Satelliten-Bildern als kleine Besonderheit. Der Karriere-Modus ist recht abwechslungsreich, die Gegner-KI hart, die Strecken fallen angenehm individuell aus. Ist schon was anderes als durch Fantasie-Tracks zu düsen. Mir scheint nur dass man wirklich reine Google-Maps-Karten als Vorlage genommen hat ohne nachträglich was an der Grafik aufzuhübschen. Alles recht unscharf, blass, und deshalb auch etwas "billig", und das Hintergrund-Gedudel erträgt man am besten bei niedrigster Lautstärke. [emoji16] 

Aber abseits der Schwächen audiovisueller Natur machen die Rennen doch ausreichend Spaß. Die Hälfte der Karriere ist bereits geschafft. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da warte ich bis ich das Spiel in EA Access "geschenkt" bekomme oder in *Frei aufs Haus*.


Da muss EA aber noch einen Kasten Bier drauflegen, anders wird man dieses "F&F für Arme" nicht ertragen können. ^^


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Homerous (15. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da muss EA aber noch einen Kasten Bier drauflegen, anders wird man dieses "F&F für Arme" nicht ertragen können. ^^
> 
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Ich würd die Disc lieber zerschlagen und mir Most Wanted von 2005 kaufen. Beim zocken kann man dann auch gut Bierchen trinken.
NfS 2015 ist in meinen Augen geisterhaft schlecht und eine Beleidigung für die Serie. Wobei, das waren Rivals und The Run ja auch. Ich geh mal zurück zu Hot Pursuit. 

Bin bei Doom tatsächlich einmal Teambester geworden. Kreuz am Kalender und weiter Zeugs wegschroten. Hab ich schonmal erwähnt das ich ich sehr schlecht in Doom bin?
Ach ja, Uncharted 4 wäre dann mal installiert, morgen fang ich an.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Mai 2016)

Eben *Uncharted 4* zum zweiten Mal beendet.
Es ist und bleibt einfach grandios.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Mai 2016)

Need For Speed weckt bei mir Gefühle und beweist mir damit, dass ich noch welche habe. Wut, Enttäuschung, Abscheu, Fremdscham und vielleicht sogar ein bisschen Hass. 

Also wie moderne Kunst einer alternativ-subkulturellen Kunstgalerie in Berlin Prenzlauer Berg - Gefühle wecken durch Scheiße. Anders weiß ich es spontan gar nicht in Worte zu fassen. Ich muss mich erstmal selbst finden, nachdem ich mir dieses Luschen-Theater anschauen musste, das ich nicht abbrechen kann und dann drei mal erfolglos probiert habe, das Spiel via Origin auf die englische Sprache umzustellen, bis ich herausfand, das nur noch ein umständlicher Eingriff in die Registry hilft - Uplay lässt grüßen. 

Dann scheine ich dem Spiel jedes Mal wieder im Menü befehligen zu müssen, dass ich gefälligst alleine spielen möchte und nicht mit irgendwelchen Vierzehnjährigen, die den Stil dieses Spiels bestimmt voll geil finden und ordentlich auf den Soundtrack abgehen, nachdem sie ihrem Bruder den Rest Ecstasy von der letzten Clubtour aus der miefenden Jeans gelutscht haben. Und dann folgt jedes Mal ein Ladebildschirm - trotz SSD für meinen Geschmack übrigens zu lang. Vielleicht liegt es ja an mir, aber so komm ich mir als Spieler und Protagonist in Need For Speed vor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht überreagiere ich, falls ich noch ein cooles Spiel entdecke, das meinen Ersteindruck verwässert, sag ich nochmal Bescheid. Aber wo ich halt eh schon kein großer NFS-Fan bin, muss ich erstmal soweit kommen, den Controller nach einer Reihe Facepalms wieder in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2016)

Was ist nur aus NFS geworden.


----------



## Taiwez (15. Mai 2016)

Steinigt mich dafür, aber ich bin mit dem alten Need for Speed: Most Wanted groß geworden, das ja auch schon mehr in diese Richtung ging, wenn auch nicht ganz so aufdringlich und peinlich, wie es in dem aktuellen Ableger der Fall ist. Aber ich fand das Spiel immer ziemlich gut, war und ist für mich das beste NFS aller Zeiten, da war auch der Vorgänger Underground 2 und der Nachfolger Carbon kein Vergleich für mich. Die Musik in dem Teil war auch top, habe dadurch einige Bands gefunden, die ich bis heute noch höre (Disturbed und Celdweller zum Beispiel).

Bei dem jetzigen Teil ist mir aber auch die Hutschnur geplatzt und ich habs genervt deinstalliert, hatte es für die PS4. (Mittlerweile nicht mehr ) Soviel Klischee kriegste noch nicht mal in nem B-Movie zu sehen..


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Mai 2016)

Gar nichts - bin von Stellaris enttäuscht und kann mich gerade zu keinem anderen Spiel aufraffen.

Pizza kaufen und TV anschalten ist eher angesagt...


----------



## Homerous (15. Mai 2016)

Ach Need for Speed...
Für jemanden wie mich, der als knapp Siebenjähriger seiner großen Schwester (das war damals ziemlich unnormal, nur so nebenbei) beim NfS spielen zugekuckt hat und mit mit dem ersten Hot Pursuit angefangen hat (Ja liebe Kinder, es gab NfS-Teile vor Carbon! ) ist die aktuelle Situation extrem deprimierend. Warum musste Most Wanted 2010 so seltsam werden? Was zur Hölle sollte The Run? Warum war Rivals so auf cool getrimmt und in allem anderen das gleiche wie Hot Pursuit? Und warum wurden in NfS 2015 werden D-Schauspieler bezahlt, um alle fünf Sekunden in unüberspringbaren Cutscenes Energydrinks hochzuhalten, krass abgegeilte Drifts zu machen und mega coole Sprüche rauszubashen? (Und warum werden die Rennen "Tunerz habens drauf" oder so genannt? Welche Zielgruppe soll mit *TUNERZ* angesprochen werden?!) Warum hat EA diese eigentlich großartige Serie so kaputtgemacht? 
Zurück zu The Crew würd ich mal sagen. Das Spiel ist mittelmäßig, aber damit dreimal so gut wie die letzten Teile von NfS.
Im übrigen fand ich fast alles vor Carbon super und fast alles nach Carbon schlecht. Carbon selber hat mir Neville kaputtgemacht.

Das musste mal sein.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Mai 2016)

Ich hab damals Hot Pursuit,  Underground und Underground2 auf dem Gamecube gezockt und Most Wanted dann auf dem PC (war glaub ich mein Begrüßungsgeschenk für das PCGames Abo  ) Das waren großartige Spiele! Danach gings bergab und die Reihe hat mich nicht mehr gejuckt...

Ansonsten bin ich jetzt heute mit der Mainquest in *Dark Souls 2 *nach 65 Stunden das erste Mal durch. Ein gutes Spiel, obwohl es meiner Meinung nach Dark Souls 1 bei weitem nicht das Wasser reichen kann. Da gab es doch vor allem im Design einige Dinge die mich zu sehr genervt haben. Durch ist das Ding aber noch nicht ganz, da ich noch nicht die DLC Gebiete komplett durchhab. NG+ werd ich wsl nicht machen, da ich Spiele nur sehr selten mehr als einmal durchspiele und ich einfach noch genug auf der Warteliste hab.


----------



## svd (16. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mal wieder ein paar meiner Lieblingsspiele installiert (und damit wieder viel zu viel auf der Festplatte).
(Und wieder vermisse ich 3Dfx ein wenig. Q3-Engine auf Voodoo-Karten war immer toll gewesen.)

Ohne modifizierte Exe ist "FAKK 2" wohl kaum, oder schwer, zum Laufen zu bringen. Bei "Elite Force" hat es, zum Glück, gereicht, den Inhalt
der CD-ROM auf die Festplatte zu kopieren und eine Verknüpfung zur .exe auf den Desktop zu legen.

Ich hab bei Q3-Engine-Spielen immer das Gefühl, dass die Steuerung, speziell bei Sprungpassagen, auf den schnellen Systemen unserer Zeit, weitaus hakeliger ist, als früher.
Zumindest kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, dass "hängen bleiben" so oft ein Thema gewesen war. 

Sonst ist FAKK2 recht gut gealtert. Die Grafik, vor allem die Charaktermodelle, haut freilich niemanden mehr vom Hocker, aber sie ist schön bunt. 
Action und Sound kommen auch noch immer gut. 
Bei "Elite Force" ist es eigentlich ähnlich. Die Figuren waren eh damals schon hässlich gewesen, vor allem Seven. Die Animationen sind hölzern, die KI blöd (weil sie ua. wirklich nur dich
angreifen und Kollegen nur gescriptet beschießen). Aber nach wie vor hast du die gute Vertonung und das bessere Star-Trek-Feeling, als beim abscheulichen 2013er... Unding.


----------



## Rising-Evil (16. Mai 2016)

"Elite Force" war absolut super - für mich persönlich gerade wegen Lizenz, Abwechslung & Originalsynchro der beste Shooter der 90er...
Im Moment spiele ich mal wieder * Rainbow Six: Siege *...
Argh, dieses Teamplay ohne Respawn ist einfach Frust pur - für mich der Fehlkauf des Jahres 2015 - zwar ist das Spiel bei weitem nicht schlecht - für diese Art von behäbigen Gameplay, welches dann noch Fehler eiskalt bestraft & Respawns nicht vorsieht, bin ich einfach nicht gemacht, da spiele ich doch lieber wieder * Rocket League *   ...


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Mai 2016)

Ich habe Voodoo geliebt  Und schliesse mich Rising-Evil an, Elite Force war göttlich.

@Thema: Habe den Abend mal wieder in SWTOR verbracht, wo ich mich einer Gruppe angeschlossen habe, mit der wir dann spontan den Jedi-Tempel auf Tython beklettert haben. Nach dem Genuß der Aussicht sind wir auf den Balkon runter, und haben andere Spieler nach oben gezogen. Dann ging die Party ab^^
Einer der guten, unterhaltsamen und leider so in der Form viel zu seltenen Momente in einem MMO.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Mai 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dann ging die Party ab^^


Was heißt das genau?


----------



## McDrake (16. Mai 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich habe mich der* Dragon Age Inquisition *angeschlossen.
> 
> Mein absolut erster Eindruck ist durchaus positiv. In die Steuerung muss ich mich noch etwas "reinfuchsen"...



Dank einem Tipp von hier, hab ich mal den Pad angeschlossen und kam damit viel besser zurecht.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (16. Mai 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dank einem Tipp von hier, hab ich mal den Pad angeschlossen und kam damit viel besser zurecht.



Danke  Das werde ich später mal ausprobieren.Ich versuche mich zunächst noch etwas mit Maus und Tastatur ( läuft ja auch schon viel besser mittlerweile). Bei solchen Spielen, ist das Pad für mich immer die letzte Option.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Mai 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ich muss mich erstmal selbst finden, nachdem ich mir dieses Luschen-Theater anschauen musste, das ich nicht abbrechen kann



Die ersten Zwischensequenzen nicht, aber irgendwann geht's.


----------



## Taiwez (16. Mai 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Danke  Das werde ich später mal ausprobieren.Ich versuche mich zunächst noch etwas mit Maus und Tastatur ( läuft ja auch schon viel besser mittlerweile). Bei solchen Spielen, ist das Pad für mich immer die letzte Option.




Kommt auch darauf an, wie du spielst. Da ich sehr oft die taktische Ansicht genutzt habe, war für mich der Controller die wesentlich bessere Wahl. Bei M+T fand ich die viel zu fummelig, da ist der Controller besser. Außerdem kann man sich viel bequemer seine Fähigkeiten zurechtlegen, da man sie mit den jeweils unteren Triggern bequem abrufen kann. Ich kanns dir nur ans Herz legen, hat meine Spielerfahrung um einiges bereichert, auch wenn die Steuerung immer noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei gewesen ist.


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. Mai 2016)

hab jetzt nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder * Aliens vs. Predator 2 * zum Laufen gebracht...
Klar, optisch ist das Spiel brutalst altbacken & die dt. Synchro absolut entsetzlich (zum Glück gibt's auch eine deutlich bessere englische Tonspur), aber die Atmosphäre ist einfach super - erinnert sehr, sehr stark an "Aliens: Die Rückkehr"


----------



## MichaelG (17. Mai 2016)

Sooo. Max Payne ist jetzt nach 25 (Brutto)-Spielstunden durch.

Pros:

-Grafik
-Story
-Charaktere
-Max Payne Feeling
-Steuerung

Negativ:

Manche der von Rockstar getroffenen Gameplayentscheidungen sind echt nicht nachvollziehbar: 
-Ich nehme vom Gegner eine MP mit über 100 Schuß Munition mit gehe durch die nächste Tür. Es kommt eine Cutscene und als ich mit der Waffe schießen will hab ich nur meine Pistole mit lächerlichen 20 Schuß dabei ??? WTF ???
-Idiotische Waffensteuerung (nach Cutscene habe ich als aktive die Pistole in der Hand ohne Munition obwohl ich vorher die andere Waffe mit Munition in der Hand hatte)
-(Bug?) Will ich auf die Langwaffe wechseln läßt der diese statt anzulegen fallen
-(Bug?) Will ich hinter der Deckung die Langwaffe ziehen wird die trotz genügend Munition als rot/nicht benutzbar angezeigt
-Werde vom Gegner aus gefühlt (ich weiß übertrieben) 1000 m mit der Pistole gezielt erschossen aber ich kann den Kerl nicht treffen, weil die Waffenreichweite nicht da ist ?
-Mission wo man die Bauruine hochjagt: Es gibt durch die Explosionen Beben. Ich kann so gut wie nicht zielen aber der Gegner trifft traumwandlerisch sicher und das mit Pistole aus großer Entfernung
-Wieso kann Max keine Handgranaten aufsammeln und benutzen ???
-vermutlich 1 Bug: Manche Gegner (ohne Helm) sterben trotz perfekten Headshot nicht (erst nach dem 2. oder 3. Treffer)
-(auch ein Bug) 1 goldener Waffenteil (3. Teil der LAW) war erst nach einem Reload da. Das hieß aber 50% der Mission nochmal spielen (daher Bruttospielzeit oben)
-Gegner erschießen einen manchmal aus komplett unlogischem Winkel
-gehe in die Nähe der falschen Tür, Cutscene und ich komme nicht mehr zurück. Wollte aber noch die Nebenräume durchsuchen. Daher die ganze Mission noch einmal beginnen. Weil bei Start ab Autosave lädt man natürlich genau die Sekunden zu spät wo man nichts mehr ändern kann. Das regt mich echt auf. Weiß nicht was Rockstar sich dabei gedacht hat.
-auf den Gepäckband im Flughafen. Man ist unter dem oberen Förderband. Will auf den Feind zielen aber Max verdeckt sein Zielfadenkreuz. Was soll der Blödsinn ??? Wenn man eine Waffe mit Laserpointer hat ist Handling und Zielen eine Katastrophe.
-letzter Bosskampf nervig. Vor allen Dingen weil man Spieldesigntechnisch in eine beschissene Lage gezwungen wird wo man sich als Spieler selbst nie hineinmanövriert hätte. (Details will ich nicht spoilern, wer MP3 kennt weiß aber sicher welchen Kampf ich meine)

Trotzdem ein ziemlich gutes Spiel aber mit Verbesserungspotential. Obwohl ich hoffe, daß Rockstar bei einem hypothetischen Max Payne 4 das im Raum steht Remedy wieder ans Ruder läßt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2016)

Dass du bei soviel Bugs überhaupt noch Spielspaß finden konntest... 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## MichaelG (17. Mai 2016)

Max Payne 3 hat viele geile Momente. Die sarkastischen Kommentare, der alte Fettsack. Dazu die Charaktere, die Rockstar wirklich gelungen sind (wie bei GTA). Aber es gibt halt auch die von mir genannten Schwachpunkte über die ich stellenweise den Kopf schütteln muß. Ich hoffe ja daß Max Payne 4 wieder von Remedy kommt. Gern machen würden sie es. Dazu muß aber Rockstar zustimmen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. Mai 2016)

Für mich persönlich waren die Story-Lines von * GTA 5 * und * Max Payne 3 * herbe Enttäuschungen, da pures Geballer und null Drama...
Das Gameplay hat sich so etwa in Waage gehalten - besseres Auto-Handling, dafür viel zu mageres Trefferfeedback in GTA - tolle Ragdolleffekte in Max Payne, aber die Abkehr vom klassischen Schnellspeichern hin zur absoluten Cutscene-Orgie war ein Graus


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Mai 2016)

Heute ist mal wieder *Assetto Corsa* (derzeit leider ohne Oculus Rift) dran. Eben ist der neue DLC mit diversen japanischen Autos erschienen und ich muss zugeben: Ich bin eigentlich kein wirklicher Fan von japanischen Autos, zumindest was die Optik angeht. Aber die Kisten machen durchaus Spaß. Eben bin ich mit dem Nissan GT-R R34 über die Nordschleife gepflügt und das Ding macht richtig Laune. Hecklastiger Allradantrieb, grantiger Turbomotor, H-Schaltung und vor allem vergleichsweise wenig Gewicht. Der R34 macht mir deutlich mehr Spaß, als der Nachfolger, der gehypte GT-R R35 mit seinen fast 2 Tonnen Gewicht. Einziger Kritikpunkt: Der 5. Gang ist für meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu lang übersetzt, der 6. Gang hätte als Spritspargang gereicht.

Den neuen Mazda MX5 hab ich auch kurz angetestet und der macht, obwohl deutlich weniger PS, auch Spaß. Gleich werden noch diverse Supras und AE86 (die Kisten finde ich mal RICHTIG hässlich! Wahrscheinlich kassiere ich dafür gleich Schläge) testen. Aber für 5 Euro bietet das Paket schon ordentlich Spaß.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2016)

Nachdem ich mit MP 3 durch bin spiele ich neben The Division und Doom auch mal endlich Crysis 3. Lag rund 3 Jahre! bei mir im Account. Die Grafik ist mal wirklich der Hammer wenn man die vergangene Zeit berücksichtigt. Und das Spiel hat überraschend mehr Tiefgang und taktische Momente durch die Fähigkeiten als ich vorerst vermutet habe. Und sooo übermächtig ist man damit auch nicht. Macht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## Taiwez (19. Mai 2016)

Ich bekenne mich zu der größten Sünde überhaupt: Noch nie *The Witcher 3* gespielt zu haben. 

Dementsprechend hole ich das jetzt dank GOG als Gesamtpaket im Vollen nach. Hatte das Spiel vorher auf der PS4, habs da aber wieder verkauft, weils mich am Anfang irgendwie nicht gepackt hat. Was mir im Nachhinein völlig unverständlich ist. Was direkt auffällt: Die Grafik ist auf dem Rechner bei weitem besser als auf der Konsole und sieht einfach nur atemberaubend aus, auch ungemoddet.

Spielgefühl ist grundsätzlich ziemlich gut, auch wenn ich noch nicht zu 100% mit dem Steuerungssystem zurechtkomme; irgendwie fällt es mir schwer, vernünftig auszuweichen und Angriffe zu kombinieren, aber das kommt sicherlich noch mit der Zeit. Plötze steuert sich auch etwas hakelig und bleibt öfters mal wo hängen, aber das kenne ich aus anderen Spielen in einem wesentlich schlimmeren Ausmaß.

Mir gefällt außerdem die deutsche Sprachausgabe ziemlich gut. Kannte davor nur die ebenfalls sehr gute englische, weswegen mich die deutsche sehr positiv überrascht hat.

Bin schon gespannt, heute Abend weiterzuspielen, motivieren tut das Spiel mich mittlerweile extremst und ich bin gespannt wie es weitergeht. Ich hatte mich gestern auf den Greifenkampf vorbereitet, habe vorher eine Mittagserscheinung besiegt. Ich finde es klasse, wie man die Monster in dem Spiel einführt, das man erst mit seinen Hexersinnen quasi Nachforschungen anstellt, was überhaupt passiert ist und sich anschließend zwingend auf einen Kampf vorbereiten muss. Das macht zumindest für mich die Kämpfe einzigartiger und fühlt sich gut an. Kann bis jetzt also fast nur Positives über das Spiel sagen. Hab ja auch vorher nur Gutes darüber gehört, dementsprechend bin ich mir sicher, dass sich das Spielerlebnis sogar noch steigern wird.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Mai 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Plötze steuert sich auch etwas hakelig und bleibt öfters mal wo hängen



It's not a bug, it's a feature!


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Mai 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Kann bis jetzt also fast nur Positives über das Spiel sagen. Hab ja auch vorher nur Gutes darüber gehört, dementsprechend bin ich mir sicher, dass sich das Spielerlebnis sogar noch steigern wird.



Wird es. Warte erst einmal die -imo völlig zu Recht- hochgepriesene "Bloody Baron"-Questreihe ab.


----------



## Taiwez (19. Mai 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wird es. Warte erst einmal die -imo völlig zu Recht- hochgepriesene "Bloody Baron"-Questreihe ab.



Leider gehe ich an das Spiel nicht völlig spoilerfrei, hab das Spiel damals bei einem meiner Lieblingsstreamer zum Teil verfolgt und ärgere mich jetzt im Nachhinein unglaublich darüber. Gut, das ich mich hinterher dazu gezwungen habe, nicht mehr zu schauen, so kenne ich zumindest das Ende dieser Quest nicht. Einen Teil habe ich leider schon gesehen...


----------



## Bonkic (19. Mai 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> It's not a bug, it's a feature!



hakelige steuerung klingt wirklich nach einem super-feature. 




Spoiler



(was ist plötze eigentlich für ein saudämlicher name, selbst für ein pferd? oder riecht es nach fisch?)


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Mai 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Leider gehe ich an das Spiel nicht völlig spoilerfrei, hab das Spiel damals bei einem meiner Lieblingsstreamer zum Teil verfolgt [...]



Würde ich aus diesem Grund nie machen.

Ich gucke zwar gelegentlich Let's Plays, aber nur eher unbekannte Indie-Sachen, bei denen zudem Gameplay im Vordergrund steht, keine (spoilerbare) Geschichte...

EDIT:

@Bonkic:

Das ist so ein Tick von Geralt, der auch in den Romanen beschrieben wird. Afaik wundert sich Rittersporn mindestens einmal sehr deutlich über Geralts Vorliebe für diesen "bescheuerten" Pferdenamen, den er ALLEN seinen Pferden gibt, völlig unabhängig davon, wie edel das Tier ist.
Warum das aber so ist, wird, soweit ich weiß, niemals aufgelöst. Geralt gefällt eben der Name, warum auch immer.


----------



## Taiwez (19. Mai 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Würde ich aus diesem Grund nie machen.
> 
> Ich gucke zwar gelegentlich Let's Plays, aber nur eher unbekannte Indie-Sachen, bei denen zudem Gameplay im Vordergrund steht, keine (spoilerbare) Geschichte...



Japp, einmal und nie wieder. Dementsprechend meide ich im Moment auch alle Uncharted Streams...

 Ich denke zwar nicht, das ich besonders viel gesehen hab, aber das ich ausgerechnet einen Teil der Quest mitbekommen habe ist halt sehr ärgerlich. Du bist nicht der Einzige in meinem Umfeld, der von der schwärmt...


----------



## Bonkic (19. Mai 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> @Bonkic:
> 
> Das ist so ein Tick von Geralt, der auch in den Romanen beschrieben wird. Afaik wundert sich Rittersporn mindestens einmal sehr deutlich über Geralts Vorliebe für diesen "bescheuerten" Pferdenamen, den er ALLEN seinen Pferden gibt, völlig unabhängig davon, wie edel das Tier ist.
> Warum das aber so ist, wird, soweit ich weiß, niemals aufgelöst. Geralt gefällt eben der Name, warum auch immer.



vielen dank.
ehrlich gesagt hätte ich eher mit einem besonders "kreativen" übersetzer gerechnet.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vielen dank.
> ehrlich gesagt hätte ich eher mit einem besonders "kreativen" übersetzer gerechnet.



Als der Miles von CD Projekt Anfang Mai hier war, hat er erklärt, das Plötze tatsächlich die korrekte Übersetzung aus dem polnischen Original ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Mai 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Spielgefühl ist grundsätzlich ziemlich gut, auch wenn ich noch nicht zu 100% mit dem Steuerungssystem zurechtkomme; irgendwie fällt es mir schwer, vernünftig auszuweichen und Angriffe zu kombinieren, aber das kommt sicherlich noch mit der Zeit. Plötze steuert sich auch etwas hakelig und bleibt öfters mal wo hängen, aber das kenne ich aus anderen Spielen in einem wesentlich schlimmeren Ausmaß.



Die Steuerung ist tatsächlich ziemlich hakelig (war ganz zu Anfang sogar noch schlimmer), aber das mag damit zutun haben, dass das Spiel ursprünglich für Gamepads konzipiert war. Man gewöhnt sich aber dran, auch wenn Plötze bis heute gerne mal mit nem Augenlid an Ästen hängen bleibt. Was mich vor allem stört, ist dass man sich nur sehr schlecht auf der Stelle drehen kann. Auf schmalen Brücken oder nahe an Abgründen hat mich das schon das eine oder andere Leben gekostet. Auch die automatische Rolle, wenn Geralt "stolpert" hat mich schon den einen oder anderen Berg hinunterbefördert. An dem Punkt hat das Spiel definitiv noch Verbesserungspotential.




Taiwez schrieb:


> Mir gefällt außerdem die deutsche Sprachausgabe ziemlich gut. Kannte davor nur die ebenfalls sehr gute englische, weswegen mich die deutsche sehr positiv überrascht hat.



Die Hauptcharaktere sind wirklich sehr gut in deutsch vertont (gefallen mir auch besser, als die engl. Version), die unwichtigeren NPCs finde ich allerdings in der englischen Version stimmiger, was evtl. einfach an den unterschiedlichen Dialekten liegt. Schottische Zwerge haben einfach Stil  Zum Glück sprechen die in der deutschen Version aber kein Bayrisch, auch wenn es irgendwie zu deren Charakter passen würde 

An sich würde ich es sogar gerne mal auf polnisch spielen, aber ich verstehe die Sprache nicht und hasse es, Untertitel zu lesen.


----------



## Taiwez (19. Mai 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die Steuerung ist tatsächlich ziemlich hakelig (war ganz zu Anfang sogar noch schlimmer), aber das mag damit zutun haben, dass das Spiel ursprünglich für Gamepads konzipiert war. Man gewöhnt sich aber dran, auch wenn Plötze bis heute gerne mal mit nem Augenlid an Ästen hängen bleibt. Was mich vor allem stört, ist dass man sich nur sehr schlecht auf der Stelle drehen kann. Auf schmalen Brücken oder nahe an Abgründen hat mich das schon das eine oder andere Leben gekostet. Auch die automatische Rolle, wenn Geralt "stolpert" hat mich schon den einen oder anderen Berg hinunterbefördert. An dem Punkt hat das Spiel definitiv noch Verbesserungspotential.



Du wirst lachen, aber ich spiele das Spiel mit angeschlossenem Xbone_Controller und ich hab trotzdem Probleme mit der Steuerung. 

Irgendwie werd ich da noch nicht so richtig warm mit, bei DS3 habe ich wesentlich schneller den Dreh rausgehabt. Wie gesagt, kann ja noch werden.


----------



## Homerous (19. Mai 2016)

FAH HABAH! Oder so ähnlich...

Wirklich super bisher, aber ich habe ja auch erst drei Stunden gespielt. Far Harbor an sich als Insel sieht aber jetzt schon großartig aus!


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Mai 2016)

Die PC-Version des Dark Souls in 2D, _Salt & Sanctuary_, ist endlich da. Macht Spaß und hat ein tolles Art Design.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Mai 2016)

Soeben *Uncharted 4* beendet nach 26 Stunden Spielzeit (hab mir viel Zeit gelassen und die Level erkundet um Schätze zu finden und 518 Screenshots gemacht  ).
Nach ein paar Frustmomenten gegen Ende muss ich trotzdem sagen dass das Spiel insgesamt der Wahnsinn ist. Selten so gut unterhalten worden.


----------



## Taiwez (20. Mai 2016)

Ich muss ja grade noch mal The Witcher lobend hervorheben; Bin jetzt bei besagter Bloody Baron Quest und bis hierhin hat mich das Spiel durchgängig gut unterhalten. Storytelling auf ganz hohem Niveau, bitte genau weiter so. 

Außerdem liebe ich Gwint! Noch nie so ein gutes Game-in Game gespielt, wie dieses Kartenspiel. Erst hat es mich ein bisschen gefrustet, weil ich scheinbar gegen Gegner gespielt habe, die viel bessere Karten hatten als ich (Heldenkarten?), aber mittlerweile habe ich den Dreh mehr oder weniger raus und freue mich über jeden Händler, der mir neue Karten verkauft. 

Scheiss mal auf Handwerkszutaten, gib mir deine Karten!!


----------



## Homerous (20. Mai 2016)

Oh mann The Witcher muss ich auch noch anfangen! Hoffentlich bin ich bis zu Blood&Wine mit Far Harbor durch.

Far Harbor kann ich übrigens nur empfehlen. Der dazugehörige Artikel auf der Startseite spricht mir genau aus der Seele!


----------



## golani79 (20. Mai 2016)

Heute Doom geholt - nur noch den Download abwarten .. arghh


----------



## Wynn (22. Mai 2016)

Heute Sacred 3 angefangen (humble bundle 1$ Bundle)

Das selbe wie bei Dungeon Siege 3 damals passiert Teil 1 und 2 kamen als Rollenspiel raus und bei Teil 3 wurde das spiel "multiplattformtauglich" gemacht.

Teil 3 sind mehr hack und slay Spiele die mit Controller spielbar sind und nicht zuviel text bringen der zu klein für den tv bildschirm wären.

Beide spiele sind eingentlich nicht schlecht - aber sie haben nur noch die starke Lizenz sonst nichts mehr. Man hätte ohne die Lizenz halt mehr Werbung machen gemusst


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Mai 2016)

Übers Wochenende *Uncharted 4 *gespielt ... ja, ist schon ganz nett 
Bin nur ein bisschen enttäuscht, dass



Spoiler



es keine übernatürlichen Elemente gab. Bin ich von der Serie gar nicht gewohnt.


----------



## svd (23. Mai 2016)

"Sacred 3" hab ich mir auch angesehen, aber schon länger in der Bibliothek. (Wenn ich jetzt das Gold-Bundle hole, wird das dann geupdated, oder werden
das wieder zwei separate Einträge?)
Ist ein nettes Actionspiel mit Rollenspielelementen. Ziemlich linear, die Bosskämpfe haben einen klassischen Touch, mit Bewegungsmuster erkennen und kontern etc.
Den Koop-Modus muss ich noch ausprobieren, alleine macht es ungefähr so viel Spaß, wie das erste Dungeon-Siege. (Das kann jetzt nach Belieben ausgelegt werden.)

In "Diablo 3" hab ich den Saisonarbeiter endlich Q10-fähig bekommen. Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich nicht damit gerechnet. Aber dank des flexiblen Skillsystems und der
reinen Abhängigkeit von Ausrüstung, war es nur eine Frage des Settings. Das macht Diablo-3 wirklich gut. Früher, zu D2-Zeiten, hätte mich meine Schwester wohl
bloß entsetzt angeguckt und gemeint, ich sei total verskillt. Um mir dann, anhand einer Excell-Tabelle, schrittweise zu erklären, wann ich wo wieviele Punkte zu 
investieren hätte...

Allerdings ist die Vielfalt der Skills, vor allem im Endgame, reine Illusion. Solange du die Story spielt, kannst du den Charakter anpassen, wie es dir gefällt. 
Geht's aber ans Eingemachte, also die Grifts, reduzieren sich die brauchbaren Builds auf eine Handvoll pro Klasse. Wenn da nicht peinlichst Sets und Synergien ausgenutzt 
werden, funktioniert's einfach nicht. Das wurmt mich schon ein wenig, muss ich sagen.
Vier Aufgaben fehlen noch auf der jetzigen Stufe. Darunter ein paar sehr langwierige. Mal sehen, bissi Zeit ist ja noch.


----------



## Rising-Evil (23. Mai 2016)

Nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder * Aliens vs. Predator 2 * ausgegraben.
Trotz Backsteingrafik das perfekte Spiel zu "Aliens: Die Rückkehr"
Monolith ist und bleibt einfach einer der besten, wenn nicht der beste Ego-Shooter Entwickler
(Siehe F.E.A.R. , AvP, No One Lives Forever oder TRON 2.0 )


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Mai 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bin nur ein bisschen enttäuscht, dass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fand ich gerade gut.
Hätte imo auch nicht zu dem eher bodenständigen und familiären Plot gepasst.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Mai 2016)

Ich hab es eben endlich geschafft, die aktuelle Oculus Rift Runtime zu installieren. Das Setupprogramm hat irgendwelche merkwürdigen Parameter, nach denen es entscheidet, ob ein Datenträger geeignet ist oder nicht, um auszuschließen, dass die Software auf einem mobilen Datenträger installiert wird. Keine Ahnung, was der Unsinn soll. Ich bin aber bei weitem nicht der einzige mit dem Problem. Lösung war: Virtuellen Datenträger in der Datenträgerverwaltung erstellen, darauf ist die Installation möglich, danach die installierten Daten irgendwo sichern, eine frische Partition mit dem selben Laufwerksbuchstaben und Namen erstellen, wie die VHD vorher und den Kram dahin kopieren. Danach das Setup starten, die Reparaturfunktion ausführen und es geht irgendwie (hoffe, das bleibt auch so).

Wie auch immer: *Project CARS* lief vorher katastrophal, jetzt funktioniert es (fast) butterweich. Interface funktioniert prima, alles andere (bis auf die Kantenglättung) eigentlich auch. Das Fahrgefühl liegt trotzdem weit hinter dem von *Assetto Corsa*, dessen derzeitiger Rift-Support im Moment ein wenig buggy ist. Trotzdem funktionieren beide und sind auch gut spielbar. Jetzt kann meine CV1 (nächsten Monat) kommen  Neben der Immersion ist die erhöhte Übersicht und die viel bessere räumliche Wahrnehmung einfach durch kein noch so fettes Triple-Screen System ersetzen, trotz deutlich weniger Eyecandy.


----------



## Homerous (23. Mai 2016)

Dank einem angekündigten kostenlosen DLC habe ich wieder Lust auf Garden Warfare 2 bekommen...

Ich hatte lange Zeit das Problem das ich für neue Charaktere maximal 4 von 5 Teile bekommen habe. Das ist mittlerweile vorbei und jetzt hagelt es Varianten. 
Dabei sind
-Der Klima-Killer (Dat Name ey...), also ein Ingenieur der Pflanzen nach ca. drei Schüssen einfriert und damit ein super Supporter ist für stärkere Charaktere. Der Typ bringt mehr Taktik rein als alle Battlefield-Varianten zusammen, da er alleine dank wenig Schaden gegen zwei Pflanzen nach fünf Sekunden tot ist, aber mit einem Partner, am, besten einem Wissenschaftler (Shotgun) oder All-Star (Minigun), einen ganzen Garten einnehmen kann.
-Die Elektro-Sonnenblume, die im 1 gegen 1 mies ist, aber dank dem Weiterleiten des Schadens an in der Nähe des Getroffenen Stehende eine ultimative Waffe gegen Gruppen. Trotzdem nichts für Einsteiger, wie die meisten Sonnenblumenvarianten.
-Käptn Haifischzahn ist wohl mit Abstand der beste Sniper auf Zombie-Seite. Aus der Distanz tödlich, aber seine Zweitwaffe im Nahkampf ist einfach nur schlecht. Perfekt für die Kinder die denken sie sind die Megapros und einen dann per Geste auslachen.

Jeder der Varianten hat ein zwei Vorteile und zwei drei Nachteile, was eine Partie (wenn man das obligatorische Troll-Kiddie ignoriert) taktischer machen kann als alle anderen Konkurrenten auf dem Markt. Nach wie vor gerade deswegen mein Lieblingsspiel
Immer noch ein gutes Indiz das ich nach knapp 175 Stunden erst 1/3 der Charaktere freigeschaltet habe. Das Problem ist das ich dadurch erst viel zu Spät zum Overwatch spielen komme, ganz zu schweigen von Uncharted, bei dem ich bisher nur die ersten beide Kapitel gespielt habe.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Mai 2016)

*just cause 3*

macht eigentlich durchaus wieder spaß.
nur wirkt es für meine begriffe nach wie vor irgendwie "unfertig".
ich hab keinen tollen rechner; aber ja durchaus vergleichbare titel wie gta 5 oder the division laufen flüssiger bei (viel) besserer optik. 
hin und wieder gibt es richtige "hakler" (also quasi framedrops auf 0). das hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr in einem spiel. 
hinzu kommen dinge wie die "merkwürdige" physik oder das ebenfalls komische fahrverhalten der autos. 

schon irgendwie sehr schwach, dass es keine (technik-) patches mehr zu geben scheint.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Infos. JC3 war jetzt kein Sofort-Haben-Müssen-Titel für mich, aber Probleme hat es anscheinend immer noch. Irgendwie unverständlich, was die da gemacht haben, Mad Max z.b. lief bei mir astrein, da hörte man auch nichts von Problemen. 
Ich lass jedenfalls vorerst noch die Finger weg von JC3.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Mai 2016)

Wrecking Crew - NES 
Immer noch ein geiles Spiel.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Mai 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. JC3 war jetzt kein Sofort-Haben-Müssen-Titel für mich, aber Probleme hat es anscheinend immer noch. Irgendwie unverständlich, was die da gemacht haben, Mad Max z.b. lief bei mir astrein, da hörte man auch nichts von Problemen.
> Ich lass jedenfalls vorerst noch die Finger weg von JC3.



ich hatte auch ewig hin und her überlegt.
ich kann ja nicht behaupten, dass ich von den problemen überrascht wäre. 
jetzt gabs ein angebot für knapp 20 euro und ich hab zugeschlagen. mehr hätte ich nicht zahlen wollen.
zumal es ja wie gesagt durchaus spass macht. auf einem stärkeren rechner vermutlich noch um einiges mehr.
vor allem könnte man da wohl treiberseitig besseres aa zuschalten. sollte ich vielleicht auch mal probieren. hat mich selten so genervt wie hier. 

edit:
teil 2 wirkte aber einfach weitaus polierter.
und der sieht vermutlich immer noch recht ansehlich aus.
vielleicht trügt mich da aber auch die erinnerung. kann sein.

edit 2:
kann man wirklich nur aus der hüfte schießen (abgesehen von scharfschützengewehren)? 
und war es auch schon in teil 2 so, dass man nicht in deckung gehen konnte? (schätze ja, des gameplays wegen)
nervt beides irgendwie. punkt 1 noch mehr als 2.


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> edit:
> teil 2 wirkte aber einfach weitaus polierter.
> und der sieht vermutlich immer noch recht ansehlich aus.
> vielleicht trügt mich da aber auch die erinnerung. kann sein.


Teil 2 sieht teilweise zumindest noch ganz gut aus, auch wenn manche Texturen ( Häuserfassaden z.B.) und vor allem die hüftsteifen Animationen der NPC's doch sehr veraltet, bzw. abgehackt wirken



> und war es auch schon in teil 2 so, dass man nicht in deckung gehen konnte? (schätze ja, des gameplays wegen)



Ja, stimmt - Rico hat's nicht so mit dem Hinlegen...
Aber wenn Teil 3 jetzt nicht so der Knüller zu sein scheint, warte ich lieber bis zum übernächsten Summer Sale & hol mir das dann für nen 10er


----------



## Phurba (24. Mai 2016)

Habe mir meine bisher erste Collectors Edition geholt, Overwatch für die PS4. Hat mich einfach gebockt das Ding, obwohl ich die Beta nicht gespielt habe. Finde den Inhalt ganz ordentlich, Statue gefällt mir sehr gut, und das Buch mit satten 170+ Seiten beschreibt alle Helden, Schauplätze und einiges mehr (auf deutsch). Soundtrack und Postkarten, naja, ganz nett aber muss man nicht haben. Habe es heute mal angezockt (Tutorial und Trainingsmodus), ich denke das macht ordentlich Fun, wenn man sich mal ein bisschen reingefuchst hat.

Und jetzt, Spot on Soldier: 76




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Mai 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde das Ding wirkt ehrlich gesagt ein bissl billig.
So einfarbig, macht das irgendwie nichts her.
Da bin ich fast froh, dass sie keinen cooleren Helden genommen haben, der mich vielleicht zum Kauf animiert hätte.


----------



## Phurba (25. Mai 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finde das Ding wirkt ehrlich gesagt ein bissl billig.
> So einfarbig, macht das irgendwie nichts her.
> Da bin ich fast froh, dass sie keinen cooleren Helden genommen haben, der mich vielleicht zum Kauf animiert hätte.



Mir ist der metallische bronzehafte Look lieber als was plakativ knallbuntes, das dann mehr nach Plastik aussieht. Ich finde das sogar irgendwie edler. Ist vielleicht auch Geschmacksache, ich besitze halt auch einige recht hochwertige aus Kupfer gefertigte Buddhastatuen aus Nepal, die vom Finish her tatsächlich ein wenig ähnlich wirken wie der Soldier, z.B. dieser Dzambala den ich vor 2 Jahren in Patan für 800 € gekauft habe. Und das ist durchaus ein Kompliment für den billigen Plastik-Soldier, nach meinem Empfinden jedenfalls.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Mai 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Teil 2 sieht teilweise zumindest noch ganz gut aus, auch wenn manche Texturen ( Häuserfassaden z.B.) und vor allem die hüftsteifen Animationen der NPC's doch sehr veraltet, bzw. abgehackt wirken.



die animationen sowohl von rico als auch der npcs empfinde ich auch in teil 3 als mitunter sehr...na ja...rudimentär. 

maximal witzig bis nervtötend sind auch die unmutsäußerungen von npcs, wenn neben ihnen mal wieder ein gastank explodiert "UH - OH".  

aber das hört sich jetzt alles schlimmer an als es ist: meinen spaß hab ich durchaus auch so.
nur hätte *just cause 3* definitiv noch den ein oder anderen patch vertragen. das sag ja außerdem nicht nur ich, sondern auch viele leute bei steam.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Mai 2016)

"I shot the Sheriff Dragon" *sing* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Homerous (26. Mai 2016)

Ich plus Freundin spielen seit gestern zusammen Uncharted, da ich mal sehen will wie es ist, beim spielen zuzugucken, und sie ein Fan der Reihe ist. Steinigt mich, jagt mir eine Kugel in den Kopf, werft mich auf den Scheiterhaufen - ich nicht.  Zwar mag ich Figuren, Dialoge, Gameplay, aber die Geschichten haben mich nie interessiert.

Nebenbei werde ich mal Overwatch spielen, sobald ich es endlich kaufe. Zwar werde ich die hundert Charaktere aus PVZGW2 vermissen, aber...irgendwas wird schon für Overwatch sprechen.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (26. Mai 2016)

*Ratchet & Clank* (Neuauflage) auf der PS4 - Gameplay ist absolut klasse und zeitlos, wird mir auch nach dem x-ten Ableger nicht langweilig. Die skurillen Waffen und Gegner, das gelungene Level-Design mit zig Geheimnissen und nicht zuletzt die schicke Grafik machen es einem aber auch leicht, das Remake zu mögen. Handlung ist auch ordentlich, auch wenn viele Cutscenes aus mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen abrubt enden. Zwei, drei Sekunden bis zur Schwarzblende hätten es schon sein müssen....


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2016)

Witcher 3
Die ersten zwei Teile hab ich relativ intensiv gespielt, aber nicht bis zum Ende.
Und das über die letzten Monate.

Teil 3 hatte ich mir nur nicht zugelegt, weil ich bissl Angst hatte mit meiner GTX 760
Aber, oh Wunder,  das Game kann man auch sehr gut mit dieser betagten Karte spielen. 
Dass das Game sehr gut ist und warum, muss am dieser Stelle nicht nochmals durchgekaut werden.
Nur eins:
Als Verschlinger der Bücher, bin ich sehr happy, dass "meine" Yennefer in der Story mitmischt. 

Auch die Evolution der Reihe von Teil 1 - 3 ist sehr beeindruckend.


----------



## Phurba (29. Mai 2016)

*Torchlight 2* habe ich die letzten Tage bis Beginn Akt 3 gezockt als Ingenieur auf normal. Gefällt mir gut. Schön finde ich im Vergleich zu anderen Action RPGs die ich kenne, daß man Gegenstände entweder ab einem bestimmten Level ausrüsten kann, oder auch, wenn man einen oder 2 Charakterwerte auf einen bestimmten Wert bringt. So kann man die Überwaffe, welche man eigentlich erst nach z.B. 10 Level-Ups verwenden könnte schon früher ausrüsten, wenn man nach Auffinden der Waffe die Skillpunkte entsprechend einsetzt. 

Jetzt brauche ich aber erstmal eine Pause und habe mal *Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl* angefangen. Sieht ja sehr interessant aus, ist aber ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig in der Handhabung. Schön aussehen tut es eigentlich, aber wenn ich mich drehe erscheinen oft sehr eigenartige große Schatten. Und wenn ich irgendetwas im Hauptmenü mache friert dieses ein und ich bekomme das Spiel nur über den Taskmanager wieder zum Laufen. Wenigstens funktioniert das aber immer. Was soll man sagen, ist halt ein russisches Spiel, ich hatte schon mit solchen Dingen gerechnet. Wobei ich sagen muß, daß es trotzdem gut spielbar ist, ganz im Gegensatz zu *Wolfenstein New Order* oder *Doom 3*, welche ich letztens installiert hatte und direkt wieder runtergeschmissen habe, weil bei beiden Spielen das üble Tearing nicht wegzubekommen war.

*DOOM* (PS4) ist erstmal pausiert, der eine Boss mit den zwei Schauplätzen (Halle und Hölle) hat mir übel zugesetzt, das muss ich erstmal verdauen und mir eine neue Taktik überlegen. Das Spiel gefällt mir aber sehr gut und wird bestimmt irgendwann nochmal durchgezockt einen Schwierigkeitsgrad höher. Und *Overwatch* auf der PS4 versuche ich mich auch langsam reinzufinden, habe aber noch nicht eimal alle Charaktere auf dem Trainingsgelände getestet mangels Zeit zu Hause.

*Uncharted 4* und *Alien Isolation* sind auch noch in der relativ aktuellen Playlist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2016)

Steam macht häufiger etwas Werbung zu kostenlosen Indie-Games, und so hab ich mal so ein unscheinbares Logik-Rätsel-Spiel namens *Missing Translation* in knapp 1 1/2 Stunden inklusiver aller Achievements gemeistert. Nettes Kopftraining, ziemlich einfach gestrickter Pixellook... Für lau geht das voll in Ordnung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Mai 2016)

*Pillars of Eternity* endlich durchgespielt. Weil ich nicht auf die höchste Stufe gelevelt habe, war der finale Kampf auch nicht gerade einfach, aber nun gut. Insgesamt... war gut. Muss aber leider sagen, so gern ich Obsidian auch mag, dass ich mit der Spielwelt und den Charakteren einfach nicht wirklich warm geworden bin. Ist auch das erste Mal, dass ich mir bei einer Fantasy-Welt einfach das Vokabular nicht merken konnte. Ich könnte jetzt auf Anhieb keinen Namen eines Volkes aufsagen, geschweige denn niederschreiben. Inszenierung hat mir grundsätzlich sehr gut gefallen, vor allem die situativen Beschreibungen in den Dialogen. Gameplay war mir hingegen oft viel zu unübersichtlich und manche Kämpfe deshalb einfach nervig. Ich würde das Spiel zwar durchaus wärmstens weiterempfehlen, aber auf die White March-Erweiterung verzichte ich dann doch.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Mai 2016)

Salt and Sanctuary mit dem Hunter beendet, nun überleg ich ins NG+ zu gehen oder mit einer anderen Klasse weiterzumachen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Bosse waren alles in allem leichter als in den Souls-Spielen, bis auf die verdammte Seehexe. Sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt. Die hat mich 45x gekillt, mit üblen One-Shot Spells.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (30. Mai 2016)

Das Salt and Sanctuary sieht echt interessant aus, allerdings bin ich grade dabei, die mir entgangene Souls-Reihe nachzuholen, deswegen muss das erst mal warten.

Bei *Dark Souls *häng ich grade in Anor Londo rum, hab langsam keinen Bock mehr auf 



Spoiler



Ornstein und Smough... Die sind einfach darauf ausgelegt, dass man sehr geduldig kämpft, und das bekomm ich einfach nicht hin 



Auf der PS4 habe ich mir *Life is Strange* bis Episode 3 gegeben -> Ich muss sagen, es fing recht verhalten an in der ersten Episode, aber ab der zweiten hat es mich dann doch mitgerissen. Eine sehr spannende Story, die sich scheinbar mit der Zeit (haha) immer weiter aufbaut. Ein wirklich toller Spannungsbogen, bin gespannt, wie es da weiter geht


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Salt and Sanctuary [...]


Interessantes Spiel ... ich glaub, das schau ich mir mal genauer an!


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2016)

Ich habe es Endlich, nachdem das Spiel schon ewig in Steam auf dem PoS gelegen hat bin ich endlich mal in die Stimmung für Brütal Legend gekommen
Eines der wenigen Spiele wo Executive Medling mal funktioniert hat, nicht so wie beim Originalen Ende von Blade Runner z.B.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Mai 2016)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ornstein und Smough... Die sind einfach darauf ausgelegt, dass man sehr geduldig kämpft, und das bekomm ich einfach nicht hin





Spoiler



Als ich die gekillt habe, war ich etwas overpowered, und ich hab mir zusätzlich den NPC Solaire zu Hilfe geholt. Sind beim zweiten mal gefallen, beim ersten Mal hab ich versucht, Ornstein zuletzt zu killen, um seine Rüstung zu kriegen, aber er ist deutlich schwerer als Smough. Hab sogar noch ein Video davon^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Interessantes Spiel ... ich glaub, das schau ich mir mal genauer an!


Tu dem  Hab fast 30 Stunden für meinen ersten Durchlauf gebraucht, keine üble Spielzeit für ein low-budget-game.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (30. Mai 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Als ich die gekillt habe, war ich etwas overpowered, und ich hab mir zusätzlich den NPC Solaire zu Hilfe geholt. Sind beim zweiten mal gefallen, beim ersten Mal hab ich versucht, Ornstein zuletzt zu killen, um seine Rüstung zu kriegen, aber er ist deutlich schwerer als Smough. Hab sogar noch ein Video davon^^



Immer noch Dark Souls 



Spoiler



An Ausrüstung mag ich da grade gar nicht denken, ich freue mich einfach schon wie ein Clown, wenn die beiden endlich umkippen. Und so bleibt mir ja normal gar nichts übrig, als den kleinen wegzulocken, damit ich dann zumindest jeweils ein paar Hits bei dem landen kann. Da ist Geduld wohl leider die Mutter der Porzelanschale... Grade, weil ich das schnelle Bloodborne dazwischen geschoben habe, ist das nicht leicht


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Mai 2016)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Bei *Dark Souls *häng ich grade in Anor Londo rum, hab langsam keinen Bock mehr auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da lohnt sich die Geduld aber, umso besser wird es sich anfühlen, wenn du sie endlich besiegt hast 


Spoiler



Hab Dark Souls in den letzten beiden Monaten auch durchgespielt. O&S waren für mich der zweitschwierigste Bossfight. Bin ca. 25 mal gestorben bis ich es geschafft hab. Der NPC hilft als Ablenkung, ist bei mir aber tatsächlich immer sehr schnell gestorben. Letztendlich hab ich es ohne ihn geschafft. Sehr geholfen hat mir die silberne Rüstung der Ritter in Anor Londo. Schützt gut und hat gute Blitzresistenz  
Schlimmster Boss war für meinen Geschmack Knight Artorias im DLC.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2016)

Heute mal wieder 1h Doom. Hab die Nase voll. Nach 12 h kommt schon wieder Meep. Cheater. Spielstand getriggert. Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein.  Zum Glück will ich keinen MP spielen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder 1h Doom. Hab die Nase voll. Nach 12 h kommt schon wieder Meep. Cheater. Spielstand getriggert. Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein.



Vielleicht bist du einfach zu gut für dieses Spiel.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2016)

Roofl. Das wage ich echt zu bezweifeln. Hab mich nur 1x vertippt. Capslock statt Esc erwischt. Nix weiter getan.


----------



## golani79 (30. Mai 2016)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> [...]*Dark Souls *Die sind ist einfach darauf ausgelegt, dass man sehr geduldig kämpft, und das bekomm ich einfach nicht hin



Hab da mal was ausgebessert 
Ohne Geduld, wird man mit den Souls Spielen nicht großartig Freude haben 


Generell sei zu den NPCs in den Souls Spielen noch gesagt, dass die die Bossfights eigentlich härter machen - da die Bosse dann auch mehr Resistenzen haben etc.


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Mai 2016)

MGS V

Die Frage ist nur, wie lange noch. Das Spiel ist praktisch ein endloser Stream an Facepalm-Momenten. Keine Ahnung, wie dieses Machwerk so viele gute Kritiken einheimsen konnte. Das Gameplay ist ja noch ok, aber der ganze Rest ist einfach nur lächerlich...


----------



## Rising-Evil (30. Mai 2016)

Uhrzeit 22:51
1000 Fragezeichen später kann ich endlich sagen - ich hab es geschafft !
Ich hab alle Fragezeichen in * The Witcher 3 * gelöst, bzw besucht - auch die unzähligen um Ard Skellig herum !
Da kann * Blood and Wine * ja kommen, sind ja nur noch 2 Stunden xD


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Mai 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Da kann * Hearts of Stone * ja kommen, sind ja nur noch 2 Stunden xD



Also auf Hearts of Stone musst du nicht warten.
Das ist seit einigen Monaten erhältlich.


----------



## Rising-Evil (30. Mai 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also auf Hearts of Stone musst du nicht warten.
> Das ist seit einigen Monaten erhältlich.


Fixed it ^^
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder 1h Doom. Hab die Nase voll. Nach 12 h kommt schon wieder Meep. Cheater. Spielstand getriggert. Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein.  Zum Glück will ich keinen MP spielen.



Junge ... du sollst lernen, nicht zocken!


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (31. Mai 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab da mal was ausgebessert
> Ohne Geduld, wird man mit den Souls Spielen nicht großartig Freude haben
> 
> 
> Generell sei zu den NPCs in den Souls Spielen noch gesagt, dass die die Bossfights eigentlich härter machen - da die Bosse dann auch mehr Resistenzen haben etc.



Hab mich da zu sehr an Bloodborne gewöhnt, da es da kein Blocken gibt, laufen die Kämpfe doch um einiges flotter ab  Aber naja, auch Anor Londo wird mich nicht klein bekommen... und diesmal bin ich sicher nicht so blöd, und beende das Spiel, bevor ich zum DLC gehe... Man hat mich das geärgert bei Bloodborne


----------



## golani79 (31. Mai 2016)

Hehe .. ja, das kenne ich - bin auch öfter mal am Wechseln zw. Dark Souls / Bloodborne - da muss man sich doch ganz schön umstellen.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Junge ... du sollst lernen, nicht zocken!



1 h abends zum herunterkommen. Mehr war es nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Junge ... du sollst lernen, nicht zocken!


Ich sag's äußerst ungern... Aber da hat Rab recht. ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Taiwez (31. Mai 2016)

Wofür lernst du denn, Michael? Ist wohl an mir vorbeigegangen...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. Mai 2016)

Hab mir gestern dieses The Witcher 3 geholt. Das soll wohl ganz nett sein, hab ich gehört...


----------



## Taiwez (31. Mai 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern dieses The Witcher 3 geholt. Das soll wohl ganz nett sein, hab ich gehört...



Kann man mal spielen, ja. 

Mit allen Erweiterungen?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. Mai 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Mit allen Erweiterungen?



Nope, die hole ich dann ggf. später. Muss einfach sagen, dass meine Quote, Rollenspiele durchzuspielen, in letzter Zeit drastisch gesunken ist. Für Pillars of Eternity habe ich nun mehrere Monate gebraucht und im letzten Akt hatte ich schon keinen Bock mehr, weil wegen siehe oben. Hinzu kommt, dass mir The Witcher 1 spielerisch leider nicht getaugt hat und ich es nach ~12 Stunden abgebrochen habe. Witcher 3 ist anders ja, aber ich gehe trotzdem keine Risiken mehr ein.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (31. Mai 2016)

Geht mir genauso. Entweder, ich lege den Fokus auf ein umfangreiches Spiel, dann komme ich schon gut voran, meist hat man aber mehrere Titel, und dann ziehen sich einzelne mitunder ewig. Mit dem Hexer habe ich auch 3 Monate verbracht, wobei man da halt auch sagen muss, dass es die Zeit absolut wert war.

An Sachen wie Borderlands: The Pre Sequel, die ich nur mit Freunden spiele, sitze ich dann noch länger, weil man die Zeit finden muss, sich da zu dritt zusammenzufinden. Ich glaube, das Spiel haben wir schon ein halbes Jahr offen  Ein mal wieder so viel Zeit wie damals in der Schule, das wäre toll...


----------



## Scholdarr (31. Mai 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Nope, die hole ich dann ggf. später. Muss einfach sagen, dass meine Quote, Rollenspiele durchzuspielen, in letzter Zeit drastisch gesunken ist. Für Pillars of Eternity habe ich nun mehrere Monate gebraucht und im letzten Akt hatte ich schon keinen Bock mehr, weil wegen siehe oben. Hinzu kommt, dass mir The Witcher 1 spielerisch leider nicht getaugt hat und ich es nach ~12 Stunden abgebrochen habe. Witcher 3 ist anders ja, aber ich gehe trotzdem keine Risiken mehr ein.


Eigentlich sollte dann Witcher 2 genau dein Ding sein. Das hat das im Prinzip das Kampfsystem von Witcher 3, ist aber viel fokussierter und lässt sich ohne großen Leerlauft bequem in 25-30 Stunden durchspielen. Ich prophezeihe mal, dass du Witcher 3 auch irgendwann abbrechen wirst, wenn dir Pillars schon zu lange war...

Mein Tipp: Kauf dir Witcher 2, das gibts regelmäßig für 3€ und spiel erst mal das.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. Mai 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich prophezeihe mal, dass du Witcher 3 auch irgendwann abbrechen wirst, wenn dir Pillars schon zu lange war...



Mit der Länge von Pillars of Eternity hatte es nichts zu tun. Mit knapp 60 Stunden eines der kürzeren Rollenspiele, die ich bislang gespielt und auch beendet habe. Das schrieb ich in einem anderen Thread: Spielwelt und Charaktere haben bei mir einfach nicht gezündet. Bei The Witcher ist es anders, war es schon beim ersten Teil - da war es lediglich das Gameplay.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juni 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich nach längerer Pause mal wieder *Ridge Racer Unbounded* fortsetzen, doch DAMNED!!! Hab ganz vergessen dass die Server letztes Jahr ausgeschaltet wurden... Und mein Fortschritt ist damit nun auch futsch! 
Werde ich wohl oder übel von neuem starten müssen, aber nicht heute...

Stattdessen hab ich eben bzw. endlich mit* Life is strange *angefangen. Deutsche Untertitel sind ja mittlerweile enthalten, und das war ja der einzige Grund warum ich es überhaupt vor mich hingeschoben hab. ^^
Erster Eindruck nach der ersten knappen Stunde: Ein sehr guter! Geniale Bildregie, wunderbar melancholische Musik (vor allem im Spielmenü) und eine sehr unsichere und deshalb auch augenblicklich sympathische Protagonistin. Und die erste einleitende Szene 



Spoiler



(Stichwort Tornado)


 sah auch sehr imposant aus.

Was ich allerdings kritisieren muss:
An dem leicht schwammigen Look muss ich mich gewöhnen, alles außerhalb der Bildschirmmitte wird zunehmend unscharf. Klar, ein bewusste Stilmittel, aber permanente Weichzeichner rund um den Bildschirmrand hab ich eher ungern. Dumm nur dass das Spiel keine Wahl über den Einsatz dieses Filters erlaubt, ich würde diesen sofort ausschalten.
Und der Moment als Max ihre Kopfhörer aufsetzt und Musik zur Ablenkung abspielt... Da war mir die Musik übertrieben lautgeschaltet, man versteht da Max eigene Worte gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Phurba (2. Juni 2016)

Overwatch ist der Hammer. Nur mal so.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (2. Juni 2016)

Viel Spaß slb, ich habe Life is Strange grade vorgestern abgeschlossen, und muss sagen, dass das Spiel durchweg klasse war, aaaaber



Spoiler



Das Ende war voll kacke  Da habe ich mir wirklich mehr erhofft, vor allem mehr Aufklärung. Ich habe Chloe am Leben gelassen (fuck the rest) und alles was man zu sehen bekommt, ist, wie die beiden lächelnd durch die zerstörte Stadt fahren. Was soll ich daraus ziehen? Das die beiden inzwischen psychisch so angeknackst sind, dass ihnen der Tod tausender Menschen egal ist, oder dass doch eine Vielzahl den Sturm überlebt haben? Das andere Ende ist ja auch nicht besser, da hätte man sich ja das ganze Spiel klemmen können 



So, genug ausgeheult, Life is Strange war trotzdem toll!

Und der Symbiose zuliebe habe ich danach mit *Wolfenstein: The Old Blood* angefangen, das habe ich mir ja schon eeeeewig vorgenommen, und es macht auch wieder absolut Laune und zeigt, dass Bethesda momentan ungeschlagen ist, was Singleplayer-Shooter angeht (nicht, dass es viele versuchen). Mal gucken, ob ich da auf Platin gehe...


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2016)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß slb, ich habe Life is Strange grade vorgestern abgeschlossen, und muss sagen, dass das Spiel durchweg klasse war, aaaaber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soll vielleicht so sein ? Vieleicht eine Metapher oder auch eine Lehre ?



Spoiler



Daß Du in der Quintessenz trotz der übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten global nichts ändern kannst (nur in Details) und es nehmen mußt wie es kommt ?


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (2. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Soll vielleicht so sein ? Vieleicht eine Metapher oder auch eine Lehre ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klar, das macht philosophisch shcon Sinn, hinterlässt allerdings trotzdem einen bitteren Nachgeschmack für den Spieler


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Daß Du in der Quintessenz trotz der übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten global nichts ändern kannst (nur in Details) und es nehmen mußt wie es kommt ?





Spoiler



Die Aussage würde imho eher zu dem anderen Ende passen. Der Tornado entsteht erst durch die Veränderungen, die Max an der Zeit vornimmt. Das Ende in dem Max akzeptiert nichts an dem Schicksal der Personen um sie herum ändern zu können ist eher das, in dem sie Chloe gleich zu Beginn sterben lässt und so keins der Ereignisse auslöst. Es ist im Endeffekt kein Zufall, dass Chloe während dem Spielen öfters stirbt - es soll wohl einfach nicht sein. 
Aber ich hab sie natürlich auch gerettet am Ende  Team Pricefield 4 ever


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Juni 2016)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Klar, das macht philosophisch shcon Sinn, hinterlässt allerdings trotzdem einen bitteren Nachgeschmack für den Spieler



Aber nur, wenn man darauf versteift ist, dass es immer ein Happy End mit vollumfänglicher Aufklärung geben muss.
Ich fand das Ende großartig. (das richtige)


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2016)

Aktuell Mirrors Edge Catalyst (Trial). Sch... ist das Spiel geil. Das toppt bislang sogar den genialen 1. Teil. Definitiv nicht verkauft.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell Mirrors Edge Catalyst (Trial).



Fange auch in wenigen Minuten damit an, nur nicht die Trial-Version.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2016)

Ach ja Spieletester müßte man sein. Kann erst ab dem 09. voll zocken. Aber morgen geht wenigstens der Preload los.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2016)

Bin immer noch in der ersten Episode von *Life is strange*... Wow... Hätte nicht gedacht dass es noch jemanden außer Telltale geben könnte der es schafft mich mit seinem Spiel und seinen Charakteren so zu berühren.
Es sind vor allem die kleinen einsamen Momente wenn Max sich an einen bestimmten Platz hinsetzt, vor sich hin grübelt oder sich an ihre Kindheit und Freundschaft mit Chloe erinnert... Toll. Einfach toll. *seufz*

Nur schade dass mandas Emotionsspiel nur bei Max, Chloe und anderen, recht wenigen Figuren ablesen kann, und da auch nur sehr eingeschränkt. An der Mimik hätte man noch einiges rausholen können.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Juni 2016)

Die erste Episode ist doch Pipifax. [emoji6]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die erste Episode ist doch Pipifax. [emoji6]


Ich frage jetzt nicht nach dem "Pipifax"... Das will ich lieber selbst herausfinden. ^^
Die erste Episode nimmt sich überhaupt viel Zeit und führt einen sehr langsam und durch reine Beobachtung in die Geschichte ein... Einerseits gut, so kann man alles im eigenen Tempo kennenlernen... Andererseits warte ich jetzt schon geschlagene 2 Stunden auf einen ersten BAMM!!!-Moment...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Juni 2016)

Die Momente kommen noch. [emoji6]

Das Spiel ist wirklich exzellent.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2016)

Ep1 ist gerade zuende gegangen. Hola! Bemerkenswert fotografiert. Die Entwickler haben wirklich ein feines Gespür für Bildaufnahmen und Kamerafahrten. [emoji106] 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (3. Juni 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn man darauf versteift ist, dass es immer ein Happy End mit vollumfänglicher Aufklärung geben muss.
> Ich fand das Ende großartig. (das richtige)





Spoiler



Grade eben ein Happy End wollte ich bei meiner Entscheidung NICHT! Aber genau dieses Gefühl hat mir Life is Strange gegeben, weil die beiden so glücklich durch die Gegend fahren, als wäre es ihnen schnurzegal, dass grade ihre halbe Verwandschaft + Freunde draufgegangen sind... Klar kann man jetzt sagen "hoho, vielleicht sind sie ja gar nicht gestorben", dann hätte man meiner Meinung nach aber ganz klar noch etwas mehr zeigen müssen, zumindest in irgendeiner Form. Hätte ich gesehen, dass die beiden Trauern, sich dann aber trotzdem Mut machen und in die Zukunft gucken, wäre das was ganz anderes gewesen. Aber so hintelasse ich nur ein seichtes hmmm beim Ende dieses schönen Spiels. Meine Meinung, und leider auch die von vielen anderen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juni 2016)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Grade eben ein Happy End wollte ich bei meiner Entscheidung NICHT! Aber genau dieses Gefühl hat mir Life is Strange gegeben, weil die beiden so glücklich durch die Gegend fahren, als wäre es ihnen schnurzegal, dass grade ihre halbe Verwandschaft + Freunde draufgegangen sind... Klar kann man jetzt sagen "hoho, vielleicht sind sie ja gar nicht gestorben", dann hätte man meiner Meinung nach aber ganz klar noch etwas mehr zeigen müssen, zumindest in irgendeiner Form. Hätte ich gesehen, dass die beiden Trauern, sich dann aber trotzdem Mut machen und in die Zukunft gucken, wäre das was ganz anderes gewesen. Aber so hintelasse ich nur ein seichtes hmmm beim Ende dieses schönen Spiels. Meine Meinung, und leider auch die von vielen anderen



Das ist ja auch das "falsche" Ende.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2016)

wie kann denn ein ende "falsch" sein?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie kann denn ein ende "falsch" sein?



Das nennt sich Meinung. ^^


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (3. Juni 2016)

Das kann gar nicht falsch sein, weil das andere Ende nonsense ist...



Spoiler



Dann hätte ich mir ja das ganze Spiel klemmen können  Jetzt wirst du kommen mit etwas wie "Das Spiel will einem sagen, dass man auch mit solchen Kräften den Lauf der Dinge manchmal nicht ändern kann." Aber das hinterlässt mich noch unbefriedigter als das Tornado-Ende


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Meinung. ^^



ah, las sich nicht so. 
hätte ja sein können, dass dontnod tatsächlich ein ende als das "richtige" deklariert hätte.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2016)

amüsant und gleichzeitig ziemlich merkwürdig übrigens, dass unser slb79 hier schon ganz heftig über lis (und im speziellen das ende) mitdiskutiert hat, aber das spiel ja ganz offensichtlich noch gar nicht kannte (obwohl er zweifelsfrei den eindruck erweckt hat). 
ein schelm, wer...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> amüsant und gleichzeitig ziemlich merkwürdig übrigens, dass unser slb79 hier schon ganz heftig über lis (und im speziellen das ende) mitdiskutiert hat, aber das spiel ja ganz offensichtlich noch gar nicht kannte (obwohl er zweifelsfrei den eindruck erweckt hat).
> ein schelm, wer...



Und weiter?

Ich hatte LiS zwar nicht gespielt und kannte die Story demnach natürlich nicht von Anfang bis Schluss (und hab auch nichts dergleichen behauptet ), aber das Kern-Detail - ein Mädchen das die Zeit manipulieren kann und so Einfluss auf die Vergangenheit und Zukunft hat - reicht mir schon um über die Nachvollziehbarkeit von Stories dieser Art und/oder deren Enden zu urteilen. Ich hab genug Filme, Serien und Bücher vom gleichen Schlag konsumiert, über die Logik solcher Sci-Fi-Zeitreise-Geschichten kann man ewig und 3 Tage diskutieren, es bleibt Fiktion (!) mit seiner eigenen (Un)Logik. Dontnod hat, so mein Eindruck nach der ersten Episode, klar von "Butterfly Effect" abgekupfert, und auch dort ist die Prämisse doch so einfach: Jede Tat kann Folgen haben, genauso wie unterlassene. Ob diese "realistisch", "richtig" oder "falsch" sind spielt da überhaupt meine Rolle, allein das Gedankenspiel des "was wäre wenn ich..." steht im Zentrum.

Nenne mir mal eine Zeitreise-Geschichte in der Art wie LiS wo man die Logik und das Ende NICHT zerpflücken kann. Also ich kenne keine.

Edit:
Außerdem, mein lieber Bonkic, wäre es nett wenn du mal bei der Wahrheit bleiben könntest, denn in der deinerseits verlinkten Diskussion ging es gar nicht so sehr ums Ende von LiS, sondern um die ungeklärte (!) Tatsache dass Max zeitreisen kann. Nur um das mal richtig zu stellen 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (3. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VFDylHf3r0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Taiwez (3. Juni 2016)

Damit niemand sagen kann, der Taiwez wäre ein ewiger Nörgler und würde Spiele, die ihm auf den ersten Blick nicht gefallen, niemals anfassen, hatten eben dieser sich heute *Doom *zugelegt. Weil ich Lust hab, was kaputt zu machen. Möglichst blutig, ohne nachzudenken. Hab gehört, das Spiel bietet genau das...


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und weiter?



"und weiter"? du hast nerven. 
ich weiß nicht, wie das im sauerland so ist, aber hier redet man üblicherweise nicht über dinge, von denen man keinerlei ahnung haben _kann_ und wenn man es doch tut, sagt man das dazu. 



> sondern um die ungeklärte (!) Tatsache dass Max zeitreisen kann. Nur um das mal richtig zu stellen



und um es völlig richtig zu stellen: wann wäre üblicherweise der zeitpunkt gewesen, das aufzuklären? genau, am ende! 
hättest du damals gleich gesagt, dass du lis überhaupt nicht kennst, wär ich überhaupt nicht auf dich eingegangen. 

und jetzt hör auf dich zu winden. gib einfach zu, dass du nur mal wieder zu irgendwas deinen senf geben wolltest. mach ich auch oft genug, nicht tragisch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2016)

Sorry, aber das ist einfach zu dumm... Worum es in LiS ging, im besonderen zusammenhängend mit der Gabe der Protagonistin, das ist und war nun wahrlich kein Geheimnis. Als das Spiel angekündigt würde sind genug Plotdetails durch die Medien - oh, sogar in der meinerseits abonnierten PCG - geflossen. Dazu muss man nicht mal das Spiel in den Händen gehabt haben... 

Mich wundert es immer wieder wie man das Offensichtliche so krampfhaft zu verdrängen versucht... 
Aber genug, wenn ich noch weiter den Kopf über dich schüttle bekomm ich noch'n Schleudertrauma.  
gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist einfach zu dumm...



da sind wir uns ja mal einig. immerhin. 

ps: 
weiß eigentlich noch jemand, wer warum diesen "kleinkrieg" ursprünglich mal angezettelt hat? 
würde mich ja doch interessieren.


----------



## Vordack (3. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> weiß eigentlich noch jemand, wer warum diesen "kleinkrieg" ursprünglich mal angezettelt hat?
> würde mich ja doch interessieren.



Aus meiner Erfahrung braucht ein Krieg immer mindestens 2 Parteien die dazu bereit sind


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung braucht ein Krieg immer mindestens 2 Parteien die dazu bereit sind


Ich bin für gewöhnlich Pazifist. Heisst aber nicht dass ich mich nicht auch wehre. 

Ich meine: Würde sich Little B nicht dauernd an Kleinigkeiten - meistens eher Nichtigkeiten - wie ein Bullterrier festbeissen... Tja, man könnte womöglich sowas wie... *schnauf*...F... Fr... *hust-hust*... 



Spoiler



"Freunde" werden.



So... Jetzt fühle ich mich beschmutzt. Danke. Der Tag ist für heute im Eimer. [emoji52] 



gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## golani79 (3. Juni 2016)

So, hab heute endlich mal Blood and Wine bzw. den Witcher 3 komplett neu runtergeladen auf die neue Mühle.

Sieht super aus und läuft auf dem System jetzt auch auf Ultra schön flüssig 
Finde das neue Gebiet - zumindest das, was ich bisher gesehen habe - sehr gut gelungen und man ist auch gleich wieder in der tollen Witcher Atmosphäre gefangen!

Echt super Arbeit, was CD Projekt da abgeliefert hat - bin auch schon sehr auf Cyberpunk 2077 gespannt


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2016)

njoa
Brütal Legend Durchgespielt
war gut aber auch nicht super lang


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. Juni 2016)

*Overwatch*
Kann man dieses Play of the Game nicht überspringen? Furchtbar.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. Juni 2016)

Habe jetzt The Witcher 3 begonnen. Die Spielwelt mit ihrer Atmosphäre ist direkt mal genau mein Ding, wie auch schon im Original. Kampfsystem gefällt mir auf Anhieb wesentlich besser. Ich glaub, da bleib' ich dieses Mal auch dran. Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meine georderte GTX 1080, weil sich der Onkel Dennis mal was gegönnt hat.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2016)

Soo die Trial von Mirros Edge Catalyst ist durch. 6 h Spielspaß vom Feinsten. Catalyst übertrifft den Vorgänger in allen Belangen. Fordernde Sprungsequenzen. Fordernd auch durch die bewaffnete KI wo man selbst keine Waffen benutzen kann. Nur Nahkampf. Grafisch beeindruckend. Story macht einen guten Eindruck von dem was man bislang davon mitbekommen hat. Jetzt ist die Wartezeit auf den Release (9.) doppelt so schwer. Zum Glück bin ich Montag und Dienstag in Bonn, womit 2 Tage der verbleibenden Wartezeit erleichtert werden.

Ich hoffe auch, daß ME 2 dieses mal mehr Erfolg beschienen ist als Teil 1 so daß einem 3. Teil nichts im Wege steht. Das Spielprinzip ist genial.


----------



## golani79 (4. Juni 2016)

*Doom *auf Ultra-Violence beendet - hab ~15h dafür gebraucht.
War stellenweise schon ein bissl knackig, aber insgesamt jetzt nicht zu schwer.

Sehr feine Ballerei 
Was mich ein bissl gestört hat, das waren die Gegnerwellen - hätte mir so auch für zwischendurch mehr Gegner gewünscht.
Und da man auf der Karte dann auch immer die Secrets gesehen hat, wenn  man in der Nähe war, hat man natürlich rumgesucht, was einen wieder ein  wenig aus dem Flow rausgerissen hat.

Ansonsten ein sehr guter Shooter, den man wohl bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen kann


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2016)

Homefront - The Revolution begonnen. Start gleich mal mit einer Art WTF Moment.



Spoiler



Kameraden die mit mir in Gefangenschaft waren wurden neben mir gekillt. Dabei dachte ich schon, daß man diese näher kennenlernen darf. Hätten sicher gute Neben-Protagonisten abgegeben mit entsprechendem Tiefgang.


 Das Spiel macht sichtlich Laune (auch wenn ich erst am Beginn bin. 



Spoiler



Der Waffenumbau (Pistole auf MP) ist zwar reichlich unrealistisch, macht aber Spaß. Ebenso mit dem Moped durch die Gegend zu pflügen. Bin gerade in die rote Zone rein und hab das erste gegnerische Quartier ausgehoben


. Es gibt leichte Schwächen (Übersetzung). Da wird doch auch im Deutschen glatt von Gas statt Benzin gesprochen. Aber sonst ? Es gibt richtig gute Features 



Spoiler



verteilte Nachschublager, das unterirdische Tunnelsystem, Funkstationen die man hacken kann um an Infos zu kommen, Material mit dem man Waffen und Guerillaausrüstungen bauen kann, die gelben Zonen wo man mit versteckter Waffe sich unauffällig bewegen muß um dort zu agieren und die roten Kampfzonen. Dazu die Eroberung von Zonen die dann offensichtlich weiß werden (hab bislang nur 1 Schuppen erobert



Kann momentan einige der extrem niedrigen Wertungen echt nicht nachvollziehen. The Revolution macht sehr viel besser als der 1. Teil. Und sooo grausam war der nun auch wiederum nicht. Will zwar jetzt selbst noch keine endgültige Wertung abgeben (bin dazu noch zu kurz im Spiel), sehe aber anhand des bisherigen Erlebnisses durchaus Potential für eine 80er Wertung.


----------



## svd (4. Juni 2016)

Puh, die Definitive-Edition von Dead-Island macht mich wieder seekrank. 
Ich dachte, der FOV-Hack hätte das, zumindest in der Vanilla, ein wenig gemildert. Aber die schnellen Drehungen, das seltsame Gleiten
über den Boden und die grelle Beleuchtung, geben mir den Rest, haha. Vlt. mal mit Sonnenbrillen spielen...


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juni 2016)

Da endlich alle für mich wichtigen Mods Updates für die neue Version erhalten haben und der Download abgeschlossen ist, geht es gleich endlich weiter mit *The Witcher 3*, immer noch das Hauptspiel. Keine Ahnung, welcher weiße Wolf mich jetzt noch geritten hat, aber ich hab das Ding auch mal auf den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gestellt und bin laufend am fluchen. Aber es macht Spaß (definitiv mehr, als würde ich mich durch jede Gegnermasse durchhacken, wie ein heißes Messer durch Butter). Nur an die etwas veränderten Menüs, an die muss ich mich noch gewöhnen. Aber an sich funktioniert ja alles wie vorher, nur dass die Sachen ein wenig anders angeordnet sind.

Außerdem: Bis eben noch ein paar Hotlaps in *Assetto Corsa* gefahren. Eigentlich bin ich ja kein großer GT3-Fan, aber irgendwie hat mich das 24-Stunden Rennen am letzten Wochenende mit dem GT3-auf-Nordschleife-Virus infiziert. Mal sehen, wie lange es anhält.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Puh, die Definitive-Edition von Dead-Island macht mich wieder seekrank.
> Ich dachte, der FOV-Hack hätte das, zumindest in der Vanilla, ein wenig gemildert. Aber die schnellen Drehungen, das seltsame Gleiten
> über den Boden und die grelle Beleuchtung, geben mir den Rest, haha. Vlt. mal mit Sonnenbrillen spielen...



Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zur Standard-Edition?


----------



## svd (5. Juni 2016)

Es gab den Wechseln von der Chrome-Engine-5 auf die Version 6 (Dying-Light).
Ich hab letzteres aber noch nicht gespielt, so kann ich keinen Vergleich zur Steuerung ziehen.

Es schaut jetzt schon schöner aus. Texturen, Modelle usw. Die Steuerung ist, in beengten Räumen, aber immer noch hakelig.
Die Kollisionsabfrage scheint manchmal schlechter zu sein, als im Urspiel, bzw. könnten das Glitches durch die Portierung sein.
Beim Urspiel hatte ich auch den Dead-Island-Helper verwenden können, welcher den aggresiven Überstrahleffekt entfernt und 
die Grafik etwas natürlicher und angenehmer macht.

Naja, für PS4 sicher nicht schlecht. Aber auf dem PC muss man das nicht unbedingt haben, ist so mein erster Eindruck. 
Das Upgrade für 3€ pro Spiel (bis August, glaube ich) ist allerdings fair. Urversionen im Sale für <7€ im Bundle holen und für insgesamt 6€ upgraden.
Das ist vertretbar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2016)

*Life is strange* - Ep2.

Ungefähr gleich gut wie die erste, das beste an ihr war aber wieder das Finale.
Nach wie vor eine sehr professionelle Bild-Regie, Dontnod versteht sein Handwerk.


----------



## Homerous (7. Juni 2016)

*Plants vs Zombies Garden Warfare 2 *mit dem kostenlosen Zombopolis-DLC macht unheimlich Spaß und bietet genug neuen Content, für den ich auch 10 Euro ausgegeben hätte. Und das von EA!
Die neue Karte ähnelt New York und hat so seine ganz eigene Atmo, eine Menge Sniperspots und eine Tanzfläche, die einen sich bewegenden Lichtkegel bietet, unter dem Charaktere für ein paar Sekunden tanzen. Eine gute Idee, auch da man das Licht oft erst zu Spät und mitten im Gefecht bemerkt.

Ach ja, Dead Island und Mirror's Edge Catalyst werde ich morgen auch anbrechen. Das eine weil ich Zombie-Schnetzeln und Sandstrände mag, das andere weil ich die Review gelesen habe und dadurch Lust drauf bekommen habe.


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. Juni 2016)

*Mirror's Edge Catalyst*
Macht Spaß! Leider ruckeln die Zwischensequenzen manchmal. Das ist aber schon so ziemlich das einzige, was ich zu bemängeln habe. Das Bewegungsgefühl ist echt klasse und mit Maus+Tastatur rennt man so fix wie eh und je über die Dächer der Stadt. Story wirkt bislang wenig mitreißend und das Sammelzeug macht mich auch nicht so an, aber die Story-Missionen sind echt gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2016)

So, und auch Episode 3 von *Life is strange* geschafft.
Konnte für meinen Geschmack nicht ganz an die ersten Beiden anknüpfen, die großen Story-Fortschritte fehlten irgendwie. Einige persönliche Momente zwischen Max und Chloe, die waren toll, aber sonst trat diese Episode ein wenig auf der Stelle... Aber die allerletzte Schlüsselszene... BAMM!!! Das tat weh.
Insgesamt noch gut. Dafür sind die Erwartungen an Episode 4 jetzt gewaltig. 

Edit:
Oh je, die erste Spielstunde von Ep4 ist noch nicht vorbei... Und ich hab gerade was im Auge... Korrigiere, in BEIDEN Augen... Verdammt...


----------



## theatrecat (9. Juni 2016)

Ich spielte die erste Folge von Life is Strange. Zu "irre" für mich.

Auch ich brauche spielen Mass Effect. Im seiner Gesamtheit. Welp. Aber Fallout 4 ist gut!


----------



## McDrake (9. Juni 2016)

Noch immer *Witcher 3*.

Es ist schon beinahe erschreckend, wie selbst die kleinen Nebenquests eine Geschichte erzählen...zumindest bis jetzt.
Und ebenso hat jeder der Nebencharakter seine Story, welche das ganze so glaubwürdig machen.
Dann kommen noch diese herrlich ekligen Monster dazu.
Hab ich Augen gemacht, als ich zum ersten Mal die Muhmen vom Buckelsumpf gesehen habe 
oO
Und dann immer diese Entscheidungen, die halt nicht so einfach sind wie bei einem Masseffect.
und... und uuuuuund...

Ganz grosses Kino.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2016)

Aktuell ME Catalyst. Geil. Wenn auch zum Haare raufen wenn man überlegen muß wie man an einige hackbare Werbedisplays herankommt. Z.B. grüble ich noch am Zugang für das Display in Crystal Valley. 

Das Spiel macht echt süchtig.

Und dann ist da noch HOI 4. Faktisch alles wurde da umgekrempelt, so daß man echt erst einmal ein paar Trial and Error-Anläufe braucht bis man alles intus hat. Ist aber trotzdem gut geworden.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (10. Juni 2016)

*Mirror's Edge Catalyst
*Zu Beginn war ich noch recht angetan, nach etwa vier Stunden Spielzeit setzt aber Ernüchterung ein. Die Stadt ist zwar hübsch, aber naturgemäß (hey, Dächer!) recht leblos. Die einzigen NPCs dort oben stehen praktisch regungslos rum und beachten einen nicht weiter. Story ist bisher okay, aber Charaktere eher schablonenhaft angelegt, außerdem setzen die Autoren augenscheinlich zuviel Vorwissen aus dem / den Comic(s) voraus. 

Besonders aber nerven mich die über 600 (!) Sammelobjekte, mit der die ganze Stadt zugepflastert ist - das ist ein noch größerer Irrsinn als in Mad Max. Und Herausforderungen wie diese Lieferaufgaben, eigentlich extrem banal! - absolut null ausbalanciert. Selbst wer die besten, optionalen Pfade wählt schafft die viele Herausforderungen nur nach etlichen Anläufen, denn die Zeitlimits sind viel zu knapp (ja, geradezu willkürlich) gesetzt. 

Und ich rede von den Challenges in den ersten Spielstunden - wo bleibt da eine "Dramaturgie in pucto Schwierigkeitsgrad"? Die gespielten Story-Missionen glichen im Vergleich einem Spaziergang.

Und dann sind da noch unnötige Design-Entscheidungen wie doppelte Ladezeiten (fällt man während einer Challenge vom Dach, wird man nach einer Ladezeit nicht zum Checkpoint zurückgesetzt, sondern kurz vor den Absprung, dabei haben die Herausforderungen keine Spielräume für Fehler!). Ergo muss man zwei Ladezeiten sehen... Die Nahkämpfe wirken in Mirror's Edge 2 auch aufgesetzt, laufen bisweilen hakelig ab, wenn man zu Konfrontationen gezwungen wird (was im Spielverlauf ein paar Mal passiert). Bisher finde ich es jedenfalls nur mäßig - leider. Aber ich lass mich gern überraschen


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2016)

Gerade die Challenges finde ich geil. Wäre doch viel zu einfach wenn ich mal eben alles locker aus der Hose schüttele. Was mich aber momentan etwas stört sind diverse Rankingeinträge der ersten Cheater. Wenn der beste "normale" 46 Sekunden für den Parkcours braucht und der Rest der Top 5 in dessen Nähe ist aber schlechter, aber ein anderer in mal eben nur 16! Sekunden durch ist ist das schon zumindestens "eigenartig".


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> aber ein anderer in mal eben nur 16! Sekunden durch ist ist das schon zumindestens "eigenartig".



16 Sekunden ist ja noch harmlos.
Ich habe schon Cheat-Einträge von 0,4 Sekunden gesehen.
Ist halt schade, dass es sofort wieder von Idioten zerstört wird.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (10. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gerade die Challenges finde ich geil. Wäre doch viel zu einfach wenn ich mal eben alles locker aus der Hose schüttele.


Ich erwarte auch nicht, dass mich das Spiel mit Belohnungen überschüttet. Aber wenn das Zeitlimit schon in den ersten (!) Herausforderungen so knapp gewählt ist, dass man diese mit einem nahezu perfekten Run (gutes Timing bei der Hocke, richtige Absprünge, schnellstmöglicher Pfad) gerade so in letzer Sekunde schafft, stimmt meiner Meinung nach die Spielbalance vorne und hinten nicht. Ich mag optionale Herausforderungen und spiele diese in den meisten Spielen sehr gerne, aber in ME 2 wirkt das alles furchtbar gestreckt.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2016)

Klar sind die Challenges eng. Finde ich auf der einen Seite irgendwo auch richtig so. Müßte mir mal die Aufrüstungen ansehen ob weitere (außer die paar oberen wie Hocke oder schnelle Drehung die ich schon habe) Auswirkungen auf das Parkcourtempo haben werden, sodaß spätere Parkcours genauso eng aber anspruchsvoller werden, weil man auch mehr Möglichkeiten hat, den Flow aufrechtzuerhalten.

Was mich etwas stört ist noch, daß die Anzeige der Spieldauer bei mir seit dem Ende der Trial regelrecht "eingefroren" ist. Sprich es werden immer noch 6 h Spieldauer angezeigt obwohl ich schon locker rund 10 h auf dem Buckel haben müßte. Das ist für mich aber nicht spielspaßmindernd.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2016)

spielt ihr mit pad oder m+t?b
bzw: was ist "besser"?


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2016)

Ich spiele am PC mit M+T.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> spielt ihr mit pad oder m+t?b
> bzw: was ist "besser"?



Persönlich finde ich M/T präziser.


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich spiele am PC mit M+T.




Same.
Geht super von der Hand.

Bin inzwischen auch durch, mir hat es gut gefallen. Story war besser als in Teil 1, Kämpfe wirken schnell verkrampft, wenn man sich nicht genug bewegt/die Levels einem ab und zu keine andere Wahl lassen, als ein paar Gegner auf engem Raum zu besiegen. Meistens bin ich einfach an den Typen vorbeigerannt. Bringt ja eh keinen Vorteil, die Kerle umzuhauen. So blieb mehr Zeit fürs Rennen und Klettern und das ist wahnsinnig gut


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2016)

Du mußt die ja auch nicht platt machen. Manchmal bin ich auch von oben gekommen oder halt an denen vorbei oder hinter die und hab die umgenatzt. Oder einen gepackt und gegen den anderen geschleudert.


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. Juni 2016)

Mittlere Maustaste ist beim Rennen Gold wert, damit schubst man die Gegner weg und kann einfach weiterlaufen, ohne Fokus zu verlieren.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juni 2016)

- Witcher 3 B&W
- The Crew
- FIFA 2016
- London 2012 (nur Beachvolleyball )

Die Origin-Access Preview von Mirrors Edge Catalyst hab ich auch schon runtergeladen und werde sie bald mal austesten. Wenn ich Peters Beitrag weiter oben richtig einschätze, könnte mir das auch schon reichen. Mirrors Edge war gut, weil es kurz und linear war...


----------



## Homerous (10. Juni 2016)

Weils kostenlos ist und ich die Neunziger mag spiele ich ab morgen mit Freu- pardon, Ehefrau, *Gone Home *auf der PS4.
Ich weiß so gut wie nichts darüber, außer das es 1995 spielt und das Gameplay vor allem aus (Schrank-)Türen öffnen besteht. Außerdem gehört dieses Spiel zu den Wünschen meiner Cospielerin, ich hätte ja Everybody's Gone to the Rapture gewählt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2016)

*LiS - E4*

Oh yeah! Fucking great!!!


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juni 2016)

Heute ist mir nach Hotlapping in *Project CARS*. Ich spiele das Spiel relativ selten, da ich nicht unbedingt ein Fan vom Force Feedback bin (KI ist auch nicht sooo toll und die Streckenoberflächen scheinen teilweise sehr grob zu sein, was die Physik-Polygone angeht), aber irgendwie macht es ab und zu doch Spaß. Immerhin hab ich jetzt endlich die Autos bremsbar bekommen. Vvorher hatte ich massives Übersteuern beim Anbremsen, weil die Bremse viel zu empfindlich eingestellt war. Jetzt hab ich die Bremsempfindlichkeit von 50 auf 10% runtergedreht und es fühlt sich gleich VIEL besser an.

So, nu geht's ab auf die Nordschleife mit dem berüchtigten McLaren F1 (ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das echte Auto SO extrem schwer zu fahren ist. Der Lotus 49 in PCars ist nichts dagegen).

*edit*

btw. wird meine Oculus Rift bald ENDLICH verschickt. Dann fehlt nur noch ne anständige neue GPU und dem ungefilterten VR-Racing-Genuss steht nichts mehr im Weg.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Juni 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> btw. wird meine Oculus Rift bald ENDLICH verschickt.


Ich dachte das hast du längst, wegen Farlands und so


----------



## Rabowke (11. Juni 2016)

Nea hatte IMO die Dev Version ... jetzt wohl die Retail.


----------



## Homerous (11. Juni 2016)

Lichter aus, Rolläden runter und Cobain-Shirt angezogen - *Gone Home *geht los. Nach zwei Stunden habe ich gelernt wer hier der ängstlichere von uns beiden ist (oh Gott, der Dachboden...RAAH, Donner! ). Ansonsten aber ganz nett, mit einer guten Geschichte, vielen Details und cooler Musik. Mehr aber auch nicht weil das alles bei mir nur Erinnerungen an Everybody's Gone to the Rapture hervorruft, aber wirklich neues ist bisher nicht dabei (wobei halt, Gone Home kam ja zuerst raus!). Mal gucken wo die Geschichte hingeht und ob wir jemals den Schlüssel für den blöden Dachboden (In den ich eh nicht rein will) finden.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juni 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich dachte das hast du längst, wegen Farlands und so



Farlands hab ich noch mit dem DK2 (Developer Kit) gespielt, aber das Spiel war (zusammen mit Lucky's Tale, ein recht einfallsloses 3rd Person Jump & Run) schon in meiner Oculus-Bibliothek (wahrscheinlich wegen meiner Vorbestellung).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juni 2016)

Mich hat ja Elder Scrolls Online wieder ein wenig gepackt, dank der aktuellen Neuerungen. 

Ansonsten spiele ich TW3 Blood and Wine und komme kaum voran, weil ich rumstehe,den Ausblick genieße und dem tollen Soundtrack lausche. Außerdem will ich nicht, dass es vorbei ist. [emoji1]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Mich hat ja Elder Scrolls Online wieder ein wenig gepackt, dank der aktuellen Neuerungen.
> 
> Ansonsten spiele ich TW3 Blood and Wine und komme kaum voran, weil ich rumstehe,den Ausblick genieße und dem tollen Soundtrack lausche. Außerdem will ich nicht, dass es vorbei ist. [emoji1]


Wie hieß das noch bei "You don't know Jack":

FEIG-LING! FEIG-LING! FEIG-LING!



gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Juni 2016)

Ein bisschen PES 2016, passend zur EM.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2016)

So... Das war's mit* Life is strange*... 

Und nie hat man Taschentücher parat wenn man sie braucht.



Spoiler



Eine fantastische Final-Episode eines wirklich, wirklich fantastischen Spiels. Das letzte Mal dass ich in den letzten Minuten eines Spiels so sehr gelitten hab war in jenen der ersten* The Walking Dead*-Season, als ein ebenso schmerzvoller Abschied zwischen Lee und Clem bevorstand. Tolle Arbeit, Dontnod. Ihr seid endlich die erste ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz zu Telltales ebenso großartigen Grafic-Novels.

Und es tut weh zu wissen dass es defintiv keine Rückkehr von Max Caulfield geben wird...  

Ach Gott, bin ich gerade eine Heulsuse...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie hieß das noch bei "You don't know Jack":
> 
> FEIG-LING! FEIG-LING! FEIG-LING!
> 
> ...



Gar nicht!!! ;-P

Habe gerade die Ode an Gwint gefunden. Dafür ersinne ich mal eine Melodie auf der Gitarre. "Gesungen" habe ich auch schon. ;-D


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juni 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Gar nicht!!! ;-P
> 
> Habe gerade die Ode an Gwint gefunden. Dafür ersinne ich mal eine Melodie auf der Gitarre. "Gesungen" habe ich auch schon. ;-D



Auweia. Das hättest Du jetzt besser nicht erzählt. Dir ist schon klar, dass jetzt alle(*) hier im Forum erwarten, dass Du das demnächst zum Besten gibst,  sagen wir mal, im Podcast? 



* die üblichen Verdächtigen...


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juni 2016)

... ich zähl nicht dazu.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juni 2016)

Aktuell Hearts of Iron 4. Ich erwische mich immer wieder dabei bis 1939 zu spielen um dann wieder neu zu starten weil mir Optimierungen und Dinge einfallen, wie man es besser macht.


----------



## Chemenu (15. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Auweia. Das hättest Du jetzt besser nicht erzählt. Dir ist schon klar, dass jetzt alle(*) hier im Forum erwarten, dass Du das demnächst zum Besten gibst,  sagen wir mal, im Podcast?
> 
> * die üblichen Verdächtigen...



Ich präzisiere: Video-Podcast mit thematisch passendem, laszivem Outfit.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich zähl nicht dazu.



...kommt jetzt auf meine Frage, warum(?!), wieder die Antwort: "Ich bin verheiratet und habe ein Kind! *schluchz*?

Die Leier kommt auch regelmäßig von meinem besten Freund, dem ich immer folgenden Konter serviere: "Es war *Deine* freie Entscheidung. Find Dich damit ab."


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juni 2016)

Nein, im Grunde ganz simpel ... weil es mich nicht interessiert.


----------



## McDrake (15. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...kommt jetzt auf meine Frage, warum(?!), wieder die Antwort: "Ich bin verheiratet und habe ein Kind! *schluchz*?
> 
> Die *Leier* kommt auch regelmäßig von meinem besten Freund, dem ich immer folgenden Konter serviere: "Es war *Deine* freie Entscheidung. Find Dich damit ab."



Dachte, es gehe hier um Gitarre


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dachte, es gehe hier um Gitarre



Autsch, war der flach...

@Rabowke: Hmmm, wenn es Dich wirklich nicht interessieren würde, hättest Du es gar nicht erst kommentiert.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juni 2016)

Doch ... weil ich weiß, dass du mich gemeint hast mit "die üblichen Verdächtigen". Nur mich! Ausschließlich mich! MICH!


----------



## Taiwez (15. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Doch ... weil ich weiß, dass du mich gemeint hast mit "die üblichen Verdächtigen". Nur mich! Ausschließlich mich! MICH!



Wie, die gute Nyx interessiert dich nicht mehr? Sakrileg!


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juni 2016)

Wie soll ich das am Besten erklären ... lass es mich so probieren:

Kennst du das Gefühl, wenn du in einen Neuwagen einsteigst, alles frisch und neu riecht und du weißt, egal was du machst, du bist der Erste? Es liegt an dir, wie sich das Fahrzeug in den nächsten Tagen, Wochen und Monaten fährt ...

Jetzt stell dir meine Reaktion vor als Nyx hier verkündete, sie hat einen Kerl ...



Spoiler





Frei nach der Werbung von Aston Martin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo, das ist mal ein perfektes Beispiel für sexistische Werbung! Ich glaube nur, dass Du das jetzt im falschen Thread gepostet hast.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juni 2016)

Sexis... was? Warum?!


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sex ... was? Warum?!



Ich erinnere Dich daran, dass Du doch vor einer Weile diesen Guide hier aufmerksam durcharbeiten wolltest...

https://www.thinkhr.com/training-co...ng-sexual-harassment-a-guide-for-supervisors/


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Juni 2016)

Was ist denn nun der Umkehrschluss? Rabowke hat einen Neuwagen geschwängert?


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juni 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun der Umkehrschluss? Rabowke hat einen Neuwagen geschwängert?



... hab ich schon erwähnt, dass mein Auto *vier *Auspuffrohre hat?


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich erinnere Dich daran, dass Du doch vor einer Weile diesen Guide hier aufmerksam durcharbeiten wolltest...
> 
> https://www.thinkhr.com/training-co...ng-sexual-harassment-a-guide-for-supervisors/




Ich hab schon die Einleitung ("why it's so damaging to employees") nicht verstanden und aus dem Grund die geile, aber dumme Praktikantin im Mini gebeten, den Kurs für mich zu absolvieren ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... hab ich schon erwähnt, dass mein Auto *vier *Auspuffrohre hat?


Und du nur einen Bolzen... Hast du überhaupt noch die Kraft dafür? ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juni 2016)

Übung macht den Meister und, danke das du es ansprichst, hat mein Fahrzeug damit mehr Öffnungen als die typische Frau ...


----------



## Exar-K (15. Juni 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Rabowke hat einen Neuwagen geschwängert?


Hat seine Frau nach der Heirat so stark zugenommen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Hat seine Frau nach der Heirat so stark zugenommen?


Kommt von zu viel Mutterkuchen... 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kommt von zu viel Mutterkuchen...



Also manchmal biste echt eklig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Also manchmal biste echt eklig.


Das hiesige Forum färbt nunmal ab, da kann man sich nicht gegen wehren. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. Juni 2016)

ärgere mich gerade über Valve und VirtualHere...
Da * Steam Link * den XBox One Wireless Adapter bislang nicht offiziell unterstützt, gab es nur einen inoffiziellen Support durch Verwendung der Software "VirtualHere" (welche gratis verfügbar ist)
Long story short: Jedenfalls funktioniert der kostenlose Workaround nicht mehr über Steam Link, da sich Valve und VirtualHere zusammengeschlossen haben & eine kostenpflichtige VH-Version für 20€ rausgebracht - was bei einem Produktpreis von knapp 60 € schon ein Drittel ist - Wucher wie ich finde -

 aber naja, wenigstens funktioniert jetzt endlich mein Mikrofon an Steam Link & USB-Sticks werden auch erkannt


----------



## golani79 (17. Juni 2016)

Wie läuft den Steam Link generell so bzw. wie bist du sonst damit zufrieden?


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. Juni 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wie läuft den Steam Link generell so bzw. wie bist du sonst damit zufrieden?


Kommt darauf an:

Aus Singleplayer-Sicht läuft es großartig, ich hab bei jedem Spiel meine 60 FPS, der Unterschied zwischen PC & Steam Link erkennt man mit nur marginal an einer winzigen Artefaktbildung

Aus Multiplayer-Sicht läuft es ok, allerdings konnte es bislang bei mehreren simultan verwendeten Controllern zu Input-Lags kommen (trat bei Rocket League & FIFA auf)
- Multiplayer-Shooter wie z.B. Battlefield oder Overwatch spiele ich so  lieber am PC, da man auf einem Fernseher doch leicht die Übersicht verliert 
(Frame-Einbrüche, Lags oder sonstiges hatte ich hier nicht zu beklagen)

* Performance *

Hier gilt es zu beachten, dass man eben die nötige Hardware-Power im Rechenknecht haben sollte.
Bei mir läuft z.B. "The Witcher 3" oder "Ryse: Son of Rome" auf Ultra-Settings (GTX 970; i5 2500) ohne Probleme.
"GTA 5"  z.B. läuft auf hoch-sehr hoch mit durchschnittlich 45-60 FPS, bei "Batman: Arkham Knight" etwa muss ich manche Grafikeinstellungen etwas zurückfahren

* Spiele *

Entgegen der verbreiteten Meinung, auf * Steam Link * liefen nur Steam-Spiele (wer kam eigentlich auf so einen Müll ?!) läuft dort natürlich jedes Spiel - egal ob über Steam, Uplay, Origin, Battle.net oder sonstwas 

Für die beste Performance sollte man die Spiele jedoch über Steam starten (d.h. einfach über "fremdes Spiel meiner Bibliothek hinzufügen" adden)

Und genau hierbei liegt die Problematik des neuen Windows-Stores...
Da dessen Spiele keine exe.-Dateien besitzen, kann man diese auch nicht über Steam hinzufügen.
Ob das zu Performance-Problemen führt, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich keine Windows-Store-Spiele besitze

Bei anderen Spielen wie "Witcher 3" kann es jedoch zu deutlichen Frame-Einbrüchen kommen, sofern das Spiel nicht über Steam gestartet wird (Anmerkung: im Hintergrund liefen auch jede Menge Mods - könnte auch der Grund gewesen sein)

* Bedienung *

Hier liegt der Hund begraben - wer einen oder mehrere Wireless XBox 360 Controller sein Eigen nennen kann, wird viel Spaß (ohne Mehrkosten) haben.

Wer jedoch einen XBox One Controller besitzt, muss bei neben dem Wireless Adapter sich auch noch das "VirtualHere für Steam" (20 €) holen, da die offizielle Unterstützung seitens Microsoft fehlt 
(wenigstens kann man dann endlich  Mikrofon/ USB-Sticks verwenden - was sonst nicht möglich ist * !!! *)

Natürlich kann man auch einen Steam Controller oder Maus & Tastatur verwenden - allerdings eignen die sich für manche Spiele (z.B. FIFA) eher wenig

Wer übrigens meint, einen Dualshock 4 verwenden zu wollen - dieser unterstützt kein RumbleFeature auf dem Steam Link, funktioniert dafür allerdings über Bluetooth und das einwandfrei


* Fazit *

Man merkt eindeutig, dass sich * Steam Link * an PC-Spieler richtet - einfach einstecken & losdaddeln ist nicht - Benutzerfreundlichkeit sieht anders aus, man muss erst alles den eigenen Vorlieben nach konfigurieren und dabei auch immer die Leistungsfähigkeit des eigenen PC's im Hinterkopf behalten.

Trotzdem : wer am Ball bleibt und sich von dem anfänglich umständlich zu bedienenden Kasten nicht abschrecken lässt, wird eine der besten und innovativsten Hardwareneuerungen der letzten paar Jahre erhalten.

Größter Pluspunkt ist vor allem die Haltbarkeit : Wo bei einer Konsole schon nach dem Kauf der Zahn der Zeit nagt, kann Steam-Link durch Updates oder eigene Hardwareverbesserungen nur besser werden


----------



## golani79 (17. Juni 2016)

Dank dir recht schön für deine Eindrücke - werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit wohl auch holen. Hab leider letztens den Weekend-Deal verpennt


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Juni 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an:
> 
> Aus Singleplayer-Sicht läuft es großartig, ich hab bei jedem Spiel meine 60 FPS, der Unterschied zwischen PC & Steam Link erkennt man mit nur marginal an einer winzigen Artefaktbildung


Benutzt du WLAN oder Ethernet?


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Benutzt du WLAN oder Ethernet?


Ethernet, denn W-LAN könnte zwar auch gehen, jedoch zeigt mir Steam Link in den Optionen schon an, was für eine vergleichsweise bescheidene Übertragungsrate ich dann hätte...
Darauf verzichte ich lieber ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Juni 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Ethernet, denn W-LAN könnte zwar auch gehen, jedoch zeigt mir Steam Link in den Optionen schon an, was für eine vergleichsweise bescheidene Übertragungsrate ich dann hätte...
> Darauf verzichte ich lieber ^^


Dachte ich mir schon anhand deiner Beschreibung. Allerdings würde mich durchaus mal interessieren, wie denn die reale Spielerfahrung im WLAN Betrieb so ist. Schließlich liegen in vielen (älteren) Häusern leider keine Ethernetleitungen in den Wänden...


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juni 2016)

Ich hab gerade, nachdem ich vor ein paar Tagen den Key bekommen habe, mal* Eve Valkyrie* angezockt (immer noch mit dem Rift DK2, da UPS keine Straßen findet). Ein Titel, den ich mir sicher nie gekauft hätte, wenn ich ihn nicht kostenlos bekommen hätte. Fazit: Öde. Missionsdesign, Grafik, Atmosphäre, Story ... nichts davon hat mich auch nur annähernd mitgerissen. Die Anzahl unterschiedliche Missionstypen ist auch extrem eingeschränkt. Entweder, man durchsucht mit Objekten vollgestopfte, räumlich sehr begrenzte Gebiete nach Funkaufnahmen und Containern, die man zerstören muss (friedliche Variante einer Mission), oder man ballert sich Welle für Welle durch KI-Gegner, die ausschließlich durch ihre massive Überzahl gefährlich sind (nicht so friedliche Variante einer Mission). Dabei haben die wenigen Intromissionen zumindest für ein paar kurze Momente Neugier geweckt, wenn man z. B. mitten in einer Großkampfschiff-Flotte steckt und reichlich Funkverkehr und Geballer abgeht.

 Der 3d-Effekt ist zwar toll (was für einen VR-Titel inzwischen aber ohnehin Standard ist bzw. sein sollte), die dicksten Schiffe beeindrucken erst durch ihre Größe, dann durch ihre Detailsarmut. Auch erstaunlich, wie wenig Immersion der Titel bei mir trotz VR erzeugt  hat. Woran es liegt, kann ich nicht einmal genau sagen. Irgendwie wirkt das ganze nach nem lieblosen "Wir brauchen dringend ein  Raumschiffspiel für den Oculus Rift Release, das möglichst unkompliziert  und anspruchslos ist, damit jeder Spaß dran hat." Ich jedenfalls hab nicht viel Spaß  dran gehabt, zumindest nicht, was den Singleplayermodus angeht. Der Multiplayermodus könnte spielenswert sein, ich bin aber nicht so der Online-Zocker. Wenn ich (hoffentlich Anfang nächster Woche) meine Rift CV1 habe, werde ich's mir nochmal anschauen, um das Spiel einfach nochmal in etwas schönerer Optik zu sehen, aber das Spiel an sich wird dadurch sicher auch nicht besser.

Das alles ist natürlich nur mein subjektiver Eindruck. Das Spiel muss nicht zwingend schlecht sein, aber ich als Veteran aus X-Wing, Wing Commander, Independence War, Elite Dangerous, Schleichfahrt (zähle ich einfach mal dazu, auch wenn es nicht im Weltraum spielt) usw. war reichlich gelangweilt von dem Spiel.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juni 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Ethernet, denn W-LAN könnte zwar auch gehen, jedoch zeigt mir Steam Link in den Optionen schon an, was für eine vergleichsweise bescheidene Übertragungsrate ich dann hätte...
> Darauf verzichte ich lieber ^^



hm, ich dachte eigentlich, das coole am steam link wäre, dass es gerade im wlan einwandfrei funktionieren würde.
liegt das jetzt an deiner infrastruktur (router, empfang etc.) oder an dem ding selbst? 
nur mit kabel ist das ganze ja mehr oder minder sinnfrei bzw in den allermeisten haushalten schlicht nicht einsetzbar (via powerlan vielleicht), oder?



> Entgegen der verbreiteten Meinung, auf * Steam Link * liefen nur Steam-Spiele (wer kam eigentlich auf so einen Müll ?!)



na ja, das ding heißt STEAM link. dass man da auf die idee kommen könnte, es würde auch nur mit STEAM-spielen funktionieren, leuchtet mir schon ein.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juni 2016)

Mehr zu *Eve Valkyrie*: Ich glaube, ich habe einfach etwas völlig anderes erwartet, daher auch meine Enttäuschung bei meinem letzten Post. Das Ding ist keine Weltraumsimulation, das ist ein Online-Arenashooter mit Raumschiffen. Quasi Unreal Tournament im Weltraum. Der Einzelspieler ist absolut zu vernachlässigen und von den Entwicklern vernachlässigt worden. Es gibt eine Mission, die Spaß macht, die dauert aber weniger als fünf Minuten und bricht mittendrin ab. Sehr schade.

Der Online-Modus macht aber durchaus Spaß, ist aber spielerisch und inhaltlich trotzdem recht anspruchslos. Das Ding soll unkompliziert sein und ist für nen Xbox Controller ausgelegt (wird mit dem Headset ja auch mitgeliefert). Immerhin hab ich es geschafft, 4 Gegner zu grillen ohne dabei selbst gebraten zu werden. Wie heißt es so schön? Wenn man etwas kann, dann macht es auch Spaß. Auch, wenn das Ding alles andere als eine Simulation ist, hab ich evtl. durch meine Spacesim-"Karriere" einen Vorteil, was Flugmanöver angeht. Oder die anderen Spieler waren einfach nur verdammt schlecht ... oder ich hatte Glück. Evtl. werde ich dem Spiel die Tage nochmal eine Change geben, ein paar Online-Duelle spielen. Vielleicht hab ich das Spiel ja doch zu unrecht (vor?)verurteilt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Juni 2016)

Wolfenstein New Order angespielt.

Scheiße ist das gut!


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juni 2016)

Gabriel Knight - das Remake.

Total ungewohntes Gameplay im Jahr 2016, aber macht Spaß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Gabriel Knight - das Remake.
> 
> Total ungewohntes Gameplay im Jahr 2016, aber macht Spaß.


Nicht ungewohnt, sondern klassisch - wie anno 1993. 

Schön dass es gefällt. Läuft es gut auf Onboard-VGA?

By the way: Was ist das denn für ein furchtbarer Avatar?

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> By the way: Was ist das denn für ein furchtbarer Avatar?



Da musst du wohl mal in den MacGyver Artikel schauen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Da musst du wohl mal in den MacGyver Artikel schauen.


Ich hab zwar von der missratenen Remake-Pilotfolge gelesen, es aber bisher gemieden Bildmaterial dazu zu sichten. Tja... War wohl das Klügste was man machen konnte... 

Wollte unsere Bremse damit seinen schlechten Serien-Geschmack verdeutlichen? ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar von der missratenen Remake-Pilotfolge gelesen, es aber bisher gemieden Bildmaterial dazu zu sichten. Tja... War wohl das Klügste was man machen konnte...
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Ne du musst dir nur das Video ansehen, welches ich verlinkt hab. Oh Mann, da hab ich wohl was angestellt. 
Der Film zu dieser Parodie ist aber auch sehenswert.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht ungewohnt, sondern klassisch - wie anno 1993.
> 
> Schön dass es gefällt. Läuft es gut auf Onboard-VGA?



Ja, klassisch, das meine ich ja mit "ungewohnt" - mittlerweile. Ich habe ja in den 90ern hauptsächlich Adventures gespielt. 

Auf dem HD530 läuft's problemlos, ja.



> By the way: Was ist das denn für ein furchtbarer Avatar?



MACGRUBER!


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2016)

gestern mal die *doom-demo* gespielt.
heissa, was ein schlachtfest! 
jetzt will ichs doch haben - mist. 

und die performance ist schlicht gigantisch gut.
anscheinend hat es id doch noch (wieder) technisch drauf.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2016)

Ich fand die Doom - Demo einfach nur ... unterirdisch. 

D.h. genau das Gegenteil: mir hat die Demo gezeigt, dass ich das Spiel nicht haben möchte. Vllt. mal für fünf EUR oder so.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich fand die Doom - Demo einfach nur ... unterirdisch.
> 
> D.h. genau das Gegenteil: mir hat die Demo gezeigt, dass ich das Spiel nicht haben möchte. Vllt. mal für fünf EUR oder so.


Geht mir so ähnlich. Neben Tonnenweise Hirn-Aus-Dauergeschlachte und massig Splatter muss mir ein Shooter doch schon etwas mehr bieten.


----------



## Taiwez (20. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich fand die Doom - Demo einfach nur ... unterirdisch.
> 
> D.h. genau das Gegenteil: mir hat die Demo gezeigt, dass ich das Spiel nicht haben möchte. Vllt. mal für fünf EUR oder so.



Ich habs mir ja jetzt hinterher doch gekauft (weil ich noch nen 20€ Gutschein von Saturn hatte und die das Spiel grade für 40€ angeboten haben, so viel war es mir dann doch wert ), ein kurzweiliger Spaß war es schon, hat mich jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich so von den Socken gehauen, als dass ich jetzt groß motiviert wäre, weiterzuspielen.

Ganz nett, ja. Aber ein Must Have? Für mich wars das eher nicht. Ich fands jedoch auch nicht so schlecht, wie ich es mir am Anfang vorgestellt habe.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (20. Juni 2016)

Was anderes dürft ihr von einem Doom aber leider nicht erwarten  (außer vielleicht an der Wand rumrennen, um nach Geheimgängen zu suchen )


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. Juni 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wolfenstein New Order angespielt.
> 
> Scheiße ist das gut!



Und das bleibt so 

Leider bin ich offensichtlich schon kurz vor dem Ende....


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (20. Juni 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Und das bleibt so
> 
> Leider bin ich offensichtlich schon kurz vor dem Ende....



Das Add On von dem Spiel bockt auch ordentlich


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mir das "aktuelle" Need for Speed für 30 EUR im Origin Sale gegönnt, neben dem C&C Vollprogramm und der Deluxe Version von DA: I.

Jedenfalls ist das NfS mal richtig reudig, die Videos gehen mir sowas von auf den Sack ... die Idee ist ja nicht verkehrt, aber das ist sowas von prollig und aufgesetzt. BRrrrr.
Vllt. wird es ja noch besser ... hoffe ich jedenfalls. 

Aber weiß jemand wie und vorallem ob man den Beitritt von anderen Spielern verbieten kann? Ich seh immer nur Spieler XYZ hat dein Spiel betreten, Spieler XYZ hat dein Spiel verlassen. Nervt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. Juni 2016)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Das Add On von dem Spiel bockt auch ordentlich



Hehe...da habe ich schon längst ein Auge drauf  Kostet auch nur noch einen Zehner. Die verdammte POS wird davon aber auch nicht kürzer....


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Geht mir so ähnlich. Neben Tonnenweise Hirn-Aus-Dauergeschlachte und massig Splatter muss mir ein Shooter doch schon etwas mehr bieten.



ähm nein, das ist genau das, was ein DOOM bieten soll. 
(vollpreis wäre es mir auch nicht wert, aber das ist ja ohnehin logisch.)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ähm nein, das ist genau das, was ein DOOM bieten soll.


Wie ich schon schrob, *mir* ist das am Ende doch zu wenig. Da liegen meine  FPS-Ansprüche einen Tick höher, oh ja.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrob, *mir* ist das am Ende doch zu wenig. Da liegen meine  FPS-Ansprüche einen Tick höher, oh ja.



völlig ok.
nur sich bei einem doom darüber zu "beschweren", ist genauso als ob du bei fifa bemängelst, dass nur fußball gespielt wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> völlig ok.
> nur sich bei einem doom darüber zu "beschweren", ist genauso als ob du bei fifa bemängelst, dass nur fußball gespielt wird.


Das ist keine "Beschwerde", sondern eine persönliche Feststellung. Niemand macht hier *Doom* Vorwürfe dafür was es ist, es kann nur nicht jeder was damit anfangen. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich fand die Doom - Demo einfach nur ... unterirdisch.




Also du fandest es *Achtung* dumm?


----------



## svd (20. Juni 2016)

Wow, "Rise of the Tomb Raider" in sagenhaftem 75:9, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe. Total immersiv. Wahnsinn. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eine Alternative für Leute, die vlt. auf einen großen Monitor umsteigen wollen, mit 60Hz zufrieden sind und Input-Lag schon von Konsole kennen.
Holt euch einen  ab 55" UHD-Fernseher, HDMI 2.0 (!, damit 4k@60Hz geht) und stellt euch die 21:9 Auflösung selber ein, hehe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Wow, "Rise of the Tomb Raider" in sagenhaftem 75:9, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe. Total immersiv. Wahnsinn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mal wieder an der config.ini herumgespielt, wie? 

Auch ne Art von Surround-Gaming. Aber vorsicht, hohe Nackenverrenkungsgefahr. ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## svd (20. Juni 2016)

Nein, gar nicht. Ich wollte eigentlich zu McDrakes Borderless-Studie beitragen, aber das Spiel verhält sich ziemlich seltsam.
Und Borderless geht gar nicht mal. Titelleiste und Rahmen wirst du nicht los. Und sobald du Alt+Enter drückst, bist du auch wieder im Vollbildmodus.

Die obige Auflösung (ca. 1680x200) ist im Fenstermodus zustandegekommen. Von dort ins Menü (ESC) gehüpft, wird der Cursor freigegeben und du kannst das Fenster herumziehen, wie du lustig bist. 
Darum wäre es auch total simpel, auf einem großen UHD-Schirm (3840x2160) einen großen 21:9-Schirm (3440x1440) zu simulieren.
Bei pixelgenauer Auflösung ohne Interpolation und deshalb ohne die vollen 4k berechnen zu müssen. Gibt halt schwarze Balken rumherum, aber einfach nahe genug ransetzen. 

Nur V-Sync würde ich ausmachen, der macht, gefühlt, den Fenstermodus träger. Auf meinem 120Hz-Schirm geht der V-Sync im Fenstermodus auch nur bis 60Hz rauf, das scheint so 
ein Limit zu sein, wie Windows Fenster eben zeichnet.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Juni 2016)

Alle paar Monate schaue ich mal nach wie DayZ läuft und siehe da, nach mehr als zwei Jahren ist es performance-technisch erträglich, auch wenn ich noch nicht in den großen Städten war. Aber mit 0.60 soll es wohl auch da zumindest drastisch flüssiger laufen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten... gab's in dem Spiel nicht mal Zombies?


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juni 2016)

Neben den üblichen Verdächtigen, die mich seit Monaten beschäftigen und, meinem lahmen Spieltempo sei Dank, auch noch für einige Monate beschäftigen werden (Assetto Corsa, RaceRoom Racing Experience, The Witcher 3 + Addons, Automobilista) und ein paar kleineren VR-Titeln (Oculus Rift CV1 ist endlich da!), habe ich mich jetzt mal probeweise drei Monate für *iRacing* angemeldet. Eigentlich sind Multiplayerspiele und MMOs nicht so wirklich mein Ding, aber von dem Spiel hab ich bisher eigentlich (fast) nur gutes gehört. Sowas wie Fahrgefühl lässt sich auch einfach nicht mit Worten oder Videos vermitteln, da muss ich einfach mal selbst reinschauen. 

Wer's nicht kennt: iRacing ist eine Online-Rennsimulation, die  zwar monatlich kostet, dafür aber ein wirklich großartiges Gesamtpaket für Online-Fahrer  bietet. Es gibt z. B. ein Punktesystem, das jeden Fahrer nach Leistung und  Fahrsicherheit analysiert und bewertet und mit vergleichbar starken (und aggressiven)  Gegnern fahren lässt. Inhaltlich gibt es an sich alles vom kleinen, seriennahen Pontiac Solstice über GT3 Fahrzeuge bis hin zu stark motorisierten Open Wheelern. Die Streckenauswahl ist auch sehr umfangreich. Ein Großteil des Contents ist allerdings noch von Anfang an verfügbar, sondern muss zusätzlich gekauft werden. Die Preise sind da, im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz, doch recht gesalzen. Für ein Auto bezahlt man z. B. jeweils 12 Dollar, Strecken kosten zwischen 12 und 15 Dollar.

 Für die drei Monate, die ich erstmal fahren werde, nutze ich deswegen auch erstmal nur den Basis-Content, mit dem sich z. B. auch schon eine Anfängerliga im Mazda MX-5 Cup fahren lässt. Und einen Vorteil haben die hohen Preise auch: Man ist in dem Spiel ziemlich sicher vor Leuten, die einfach nur rumcrashen und anderen das Rennen versauen wollen. Da das Spiel keine KI-Rennen bietet, würden sich diese Leute damit ohnehin vor allem selbst schaden. Wer's dennoch versucht, darf durch das Wertungs-System nur noch zusammen mit Gleichgesinnten um die Wette crashen.

Bisher hab ich zwar nur trainiert und an Setups gewerkelt, aber das Fahrgefühl und auch die Strecken (soweit ich weiß fast alle lasergescannt, wie auch im Assetto Corsa) machen nach den ersten Stunden einen sehr guten Eindruck. Das Force Feedback ist auch gut, kann aber nicht ganz mit Automobilista mithalten. Grafik und Sound sind ok, aber darauf liegt bei dem Spiel definitiv nicht der Fokus. Schlecht sieht es trotzdem nicht aus, auch wenn Assetto Corsa und Project Cars da ein wenig mehr zu bieten haben.

Was mich ein wenig stört: Vor allem der Basis-Content ist in Sachen Strecken- und Fahrzeugauswahl (teilweise Nascar-Kram mit Ovalstrecken) sehr Amerika-zentriert. Europäische Autos und Strecken gibt's inzwischen zwar auch reichlich, müssen aber Stück für Stück nachgekauft werden.


----------



## McDrake (22. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Nein, gar nicht. Ich wollte eigentlich zu McDrakes Borderless-Studie beitragen,...



Danke


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Wow, "Rise of the Tomb Raider" in sagenhaftem 75:9, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe. Total immersiv. Wahnsinn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist genau das Szenario, wofür man Multi Projection benötigt. Das Bild ist am Rand einfach furchtbar verzerrt... 


So ich werde jetzt noch mal genüsslich Portugal mit Ungarn abziehen in PES2016...


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Wow, "Rise of the Tomb Raider" in sagenhaftem 75:9, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe. Total immersiv. Wahnsinn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das nenne ich mal Widescreen.


----------



## svd (22. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Danke



Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht mit verwertbaren Zahlen aufweisen kann. Bzw. Zahlen hab ich schon, aber das Spiel macht sie nicht sehr aussagekräftig.
Der Ingame-Benchmark durchläuft drei kurze Szenen (Berg, Grabmal, Wald), zeichnet Minima, Maxima, die jeweiligen Einzel- und den Gesamtdurchschnitt auf.

Die Durchschnitte des (rahmenbehafteten) Fenstermodus fallen, durch die Bank, 2fps höher aus (ca. 56.3fps zu 54fps), dafür ist die Schwankung der Extremwerte, vor allem nach unten, höher. 
Mit aktiviertem V-Sync, ist das Gameplay im Fenstermodus, trotz der höheren Durchschnittswerte, gefühlt ruckeliger und träger. 
Ohne V-Sync aber, dem Vollbild recht ähnlich.

Mich beschleicht so das Gefühl, dass der Ingame-Benchmark, ähnlich wie beim Reboot-2013, für'n Popo ist. 

@all: 

Also, das 75:9 ist auch als Scherz gedacht. Der Screenshot oben... das ist Originalgröße. 1:1. 
Schaut aus wie ein Ultra-Widescreen-GameBoy-Advance... läuft aber sehr flüssig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Juni 2016)

Ich habe gestern *Sherlock Holmes: The Devil's Daughter* durchgespielt.
Die Rahmenhandlung um Sherlocks Tochter hat mir ganz gut gefallen, aber sonst hat das Spiel gegenüber Crimes and Punishment leider etwas abgebaut.
Am nervigsten waren aber die neuen Actionsequenzen, die es nun wirklich nicht gebraucht hätte.

Demnächst mache ich dann weiter mit *Dishonored* in der Definitive Edition.
Bevor der Nachfolger erscheint, muss ich das endlich mal ernsthaft durchspielen.
Habs bisher glaub ich drei mal angefangen, aber nie bis zum Ende durchgezogen.

Ansonsten bin ich nebenbei mal wieder mit *Dragon Age: Inquisition* beschäftigt.
Soll mein vierter kompletter Durchlauf werden.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juni 2016)

Heute bin ich das erste Mal offenes Training (also mit anderen Spielern auf der Strecke) in *iRacing *mit der Oculus Rift gefahren. Einfach nur unglaublich geil, aber nur schwer zu beschreiben. In diesen ca. 60 Minuten hab ich einige richtig geniale Duelle mit anderen Spielern auf der Strecke gehabt und es funktioniert einfach unglaublich gut und intuitiv, selbst mit anderen Autos direkt neben sich auf der Strecke alles im Blick zu halten. Am Monitor muss man sich immer auf die Ansagen verlassen, ob ein Fahrzeug neben einem ist, mit der Oculus Rift kann ich einfach meinen Blick drauf halten, die Gerade entlangrasen, sehen, wann das andere Auto neben mir bremst, mich beim Einlenken daran orientieren, um Kollisionen zu vermeiden usw. Am Monitor hab ich diese absolut natürlich Art der Wahrnehmung, was um 360 Grad um einen herum passiert, nie auch nur annähernd erlebt. 

Ich glaube, iRacing könnte das erste Multiplayerspiel und MMO werden, das ich seit World of Warcraft für längere Zeit ausgiebig zocken werde. Es ist mit seinen monatlichen Kosten und den relativ teuren Autos und Strecken nicht billig, aber für mich ist es das absolut wert (man muss sich ja auch nur die Sachen kaufen, die man wirklich nutzen will, was bei mir derzeit nur der Basiscontent ist). Solche Rennaction ist selbst gegen die beste KI einfach nicht möglich. Und anders, als in Spielen mit offenen Servern ohne monatliche Kosten, bemühte sich bisher wirklich jeder fair zu fahren. Keine Crasher, keine Leute, die einfach nur Unruhe stiften wollen.




MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern *Sherlock Holmes: The Devil's Daughter* durchgespielt.
> Die Rahmenhandlung um Sherlocks Tochter hat mir ganz gut gefallen, aber sonst hat das Spiel gegenüber Crimes and Punishment leider etwas abgebaut.
> Am nervigsten waren aber die neuen Actionsequenzen, die es nun wirklich nicht gebraucht hätte.



Wirklich begeistert scheint von dem Spiel ja niemand zu sein. Schade, dass die Entwicklung nach den wirklich gelungenen Teilen _The Testament of Sherlock Holmes_ und _Crimes and Punishments_ in diese Richtung geht. Ich hoffe aber mal, dass (im Gegensatz zu vielen sehr viel größeren Entwicklern) die konstruktive Kritik am Spiel auch bei den Machern ankommt. Vielleicht wird der nächste Teil dann ja wieder besser (und hoffentlich auch mit den alten Gesichtern von Holmes und Watson). Spielen werde ich _The Devil's Daughter_ dennoch bei Gelegenheit, aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr dieses Jahr.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (26. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DayZ ist dank Patch 0.60 so spielbar wie noch nie, wenn natürlich auch noch immer nicht perfekt. Macht aber Spaß, zwar nicht mehr so aufregend wie 2012, aber doch spaßig. Jetzt erstmal wieder eine kleine Gruppe zusammentrommeln...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juni 2016)

*Party Hard*

Gar nicht so einfach möglichst unauffällig die Party-Gäste abzumurksen... Und der Soundtrack ist einfach mega-1980er-mäßig. 
Herrlich makaber und schwarzhumorig.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (26. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Party Hard*
> 
> Gar nicht so einfach möglichst unauffällig die Party-Gäste abzumurksen... Und der Soundtrack ist einfach mega-1980er-mäßig.
> Herrlich makaber und schwarzhumorig.



Klingt gut. Schaue ich mir definitiv mal an.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Juni 2016)

Ohja, schon die Beschreibung ist sehr professionell 

_In Party Hard spielen Sie dem Person, der von lautenden Nachbarn müde ist, die die ganze Nacht Party machen.Statt der Polizei anzurufen, entschieden Sie sich mit dem Messer und anderen Handmitteln allen zu töten.Sie werden sich die Serienmorde auf vielen Parties auf dem USA Territorium erledigen._


----------



## Enisra (26. Juni 2016)

Party Hard ist richtig gut, meine Cousine hat das und ich habs auch bei nem paar LPs gesehen
schon echt Lustiges Spiel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juni 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Party Hard ist richtig gut, meine Cousine hat das und ich habs auch bei nem paar LPs gesehen
> schon echt Lustiges Spiel


Aber sowas von. Die Art wie man töten kann, das Benehmen der Party-Gäste an sich... Das ist wie *Hitman*, nur in Retro-Pixel-Look und lustig. Dazu noch ne Portion* Scream*. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juni 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ohja, schon die Beschreibung ist sehr professionell
> 
> _In Party Hard spielen Sie dem Person, der von lautenden Nachbarn müde ist, die die ganze Nacht Party machen.Statt der Polizei anzurufen, entschieden Sie sich mit dem Messer und anderen Handmitteln allen zu töten.Sie werden sich die Serienmorde auf vielen Parties auf dem USA Territorium erledigen._


ROFL

Zuviel über Google übersetzt wie mir scheint. 

Ändert aber nichts an der Güte des eigentlichen Spiels. Und die dortige deutsche Übersetzung ist sauber.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts an der Güte des eigentlichen Spiels. Und die dortige deutsche Übersetzung ist sauber.



Glaub ich dir  Das von mir so angebetete _Salt & Sanctuary_ hatte am Anfang auch ne grottige Google-Übersetzung, zum Release auf PS4. Als dann die PC-Version 2 Monate später kam, war das gefixt. Es macht halt keinen professionellen Eindruck, und kann Käufer durchaus vom Kauf abhalten. Sowas sollten Entwickler halt bedenken.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Juni 2016)

Mal wieder XCOM 2, diesmal aber mit den DLCs. Außerdem nebenbei ein bisschen Enderal.


----------



## golani79 (28. Juni 2016)

Hab heute mal die *Heroes of the West Mod* für Red Orchestra 2 ausprobiert - ist ziemlich nice geworden mit den Maps 

Ansonsten habe ich letztens *Until Dawn* durchgespielt.
Gut inszenierter, interaktiver Teenie Slasher - hat echt Spaß gemacht. Überlebt haben 4 von 8 bei mir - muss ich bei Gelegenheit wohl nochmal spielen, um zu sehen, ob ich alle lebend raus bekomm.
Vlt. spiel ich aber auch mal gegenteilig, so dass niemand mehr rauskommt


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juni 2016)

Bis gerade ca. ne Stunde iRacing Training gefahren (Mazda MX-5 Cup in Lime Rock Park), jetzt werde ich noch ca. ne Stunde *The Witcher 3* zocken zum Abkühlen. Wird Zeit, dass der geschmacklos Angezogene endlich gefunden wird! Dann bin ich geschätzt ca. halb soweit, wie ich beim ersten Mal letztes Jahr gewesen bin. Das Spiel schuckt Zeit, wie ... naja, es schluckt halt Zeit. 

EM-freie Tage muss man nutzen!


*edit* 30. Juni 2016

Bin heute mein fünftes Rennen in *iRacing* im Mazda MX-5 Cup gefahren und das zweite Mal auf dem Treppchen gelandet ... ganz oben  Schnellster im Qualifying, Rennen gewonnen und schnellste Rennrunde. Das hat mich heraus aus dem Rookie-Status in die D-Klasse gebracht (quasi ein Levelup, die mir neue Rennserien zugänglich macht).

Dabei bin ich nicht einmal wirklich schnell. Im offenen Training sind regelmäßig Leute 1 bis 2 Sekunden schneller als ich (meine beste Zeit liegt ganz knapp unter einer Minute auf Lime Rock Park, im Durchschnitt etwas über einer Minute). In iRacing (zumindest im Rookie-Cup, in dem aber nicht nur Rookies fahren) zahlt es sich scheinbar wirklich aus, seine Rennen einfach nur zuende zu fahren ohne dabei in irgendwelche Dramen zu geraten. Viele Konkurrenzen drehen sind im Laufe des Rennens ganz von allein aus dem Rennen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Juli 2016)

Ich hab nun mit Enderal angefangen.  
Und ich muss sagen...der Anfang fängt schonmal ziemlich gut an. Und es läuft besser als Nehrim.  Sogar mit RealVision ENB.


----------



## svd (7. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mal die 10 Stunden lange Testphase von "Need for Speed" gestartet. 

Okay, soweit ist das Spiel ja (unfreiwillig) witzig. Aber ich mag gar nicht glauben, dass dieses grobkörnige, verwaschen und verschwommene Etwas die Frostbite-Engine sein soll, haha.
So übel haben die nächtlichen Bettelfeld-Missionen sicher nicht ausgesehen.

Noch fährt sich das Vehikel mies, das Spiel soll da ja extremst cockblocken. Und an die Streckenführung muss ich mich noch gewöhnen. Es gibt zwar diese Markierung auf dem Boden,
aber ich bin irgendwie zu blöd, dieser zu folgen. Ich hab das Gefühl, als hätte ich ein Navi, welches mir sagt: "Ähem, du hättest vor 100 Metern übrigens nicht Spur wechseln sollen. Die treffen sich nämlich nicht mehr."

Außerdem schwätzt das Spiel eingangs, ganz nach Tradition, was von Sicherheit im Straßenverkehr, zwingt mich aber, während des Fahrens, quasi SMS zu lesen. Was soll ich davon halten? 

Generell finde ich die Idee der zeitlich begrenzten Demo sehr gut. Aber noch sieht's gar nicht danach aus, als würde ich nach derem Ende sofort das "Kaufen"-Knöpfle drücken wollen.
Ich werd noch das Lenkrad anschließen und auf Kompatibilität überprüfen. Vlt. kann es das Steuer noch mal herumreißen, sozusagen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2016)

Immer noch *Party Hard*. Story-Modus ist durch, nun kommen noch alternative Slasher-Charaktere auf anderen Feten dran. Eigentlich könnte die Abmurks-Routine schnell langweilen, tut es aber nicht... Liegt großteils am hypergenialen Soundtrack der allein schon Lust aufs Spielen macht.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Juli 2016)

Ich spiel gerade gar nichts.  Hab mal wieder so eine "totale Lustlosigkeit" Phase. Hab auch beim Summer Sale nichts gekauft.
Kann Valve nicht mal die Vive um ~50% reduziert anbieten? ^^


----------



## Rising-Evil (8. Juli 2016)

Hab jetzt mal wieder * Evolve * aka "Evolve Stage 2" angeschmissen, nachdem das Ganze ja auf Free2Play umgestellt wurde...
Was sofort auffällt - es handelt sich eindeutig noch um eine Beta - gibt einige Ruckler in den Matches, die (genialen) Dialoge zwischen den Jägern fehlen komplett (was dem Spiel eine ungewohnte wie unangenehme Stille gibt)
Ferner gibt es bislang nur den Spielmodus "Jagd", ich hoffe mal dass " Rettung" und "Nest" der Abwechslung halber auch noch ihren Weg ins Spiel finden
Erfreulich sind jedoch die Änderungen, dass jetzt z.B. jeder Jäger eine Kuppel errichten darf, sowie dass aus Monster-Sicht Stealth bislang deutlich einfacher als vorher ist...
Und endlich kann man sich mal Sachen freispielen und muss dafür nicht mal seine Geldbörse auf den Tisch legen


----------



## svd (8. Juli 2016)

Also, mit Lenkrad macht NFS definitiv mehr Spaß. Mein altes "Thrustmaster F430 FFB" wird zwar nicht mehr nativ unterstützt, es gibt aber ein 
generisches Profil für Lenkräder, welches sich ziemlich einfach und schnell an das eigene Gerät anpassen lässt. Sehr fein.

Ich mag die Streckenführung immer noch nicht. Ich fahre halt dem Navi nach zum Startpunkt eines Events, gefühlt stehe ich bei der Ankunft aber
stets verkehrt zur Startlinie. Wohl ein Gruß an die Achziger, wo der "Knight Industries Two Thousand" *immer* einen 180er machen muss,
weil der Semi stets in die falsche Richtung fährt.

Das Abtauchen in Menüs und diverse Untermenüs ist auch anstrengend. Persönlich zeig ich, auf dem PC (weil du dir da keine Ohrfeigen einfängst), 
gerne auf Sachen und drücke einfach. Geht nicht. Musste mit den Pfeiltasten machen. 

Und die Ladezeiten des Spiels... puh... die sind wirklich übel. Vergleichbar mit "zwei Grünphasen vor der Ampel stehen, wegen Stau". 
Macht auch vergleichbar aggressiv.

Das Tuning ist auch etwas umständlicher, als in früheren Spielen. Leistungstuning geht. Optisch, naja, das hab ich eh noch nie ernst genommen. Ich präsentiere: Señor Oink.
Man beachte el bigote und die cojones. Selbstverständlich kommt auch nur eine Reifenmarke in Frage: "Gimme KUMHOs, bro!" *fistbump*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja, für'n Zehner, oder halt im Vault, ist es okay. Mehr würde ich noch nicht ausgeben wollen, aber ich hab ja noch ein paar Stunden Zeit zum Verdodeln.


----------



## golani79 (8. Juli 2016)

Hab heut auch mal Evolve angeworfen für ein paar Runden - macht eigentlich ganz gut Spaß, habe aber bisher aber nur mit Randomgruppen gespielt.


----------



## Rising-Evil (10. Juli 2016)

* LawBreakers *
Da im Moment ja die Alpha läuft, hab ich mal kurz reingeschaut - soweit muss ich sagen - besser als das neue UT - super schnell, die 4 Klassen scheinen auch recht gut ausbalanciert zu sein - vor allem der Assassibe hats mir durch seine extreme Agilität angetan - da würd ich bei der Vollversion vielleicht doch mal 'nen Blick riskieren ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juli 2016)

Heute Nachmittag ne Runde *The Witcher 3* gespielt (ich bin immer noch nicht in Skellige ... ich muss aber auch wirklich alles vorher abgrasen in Velen und Novigrad + Umland  ). Gnaarrr, wenn nur Gwint nicht wäre. Eine Quest gibt es, in der ich ein Gwint Spiel gewinnen muss, um einen NPC zu retten ... und ich hab keine Ahnung, wie man das spielt (hab einfach 0 Interesse an Kartenspielen). Hab's zwar ein paar Mal versucht, aber leider nicht geschafft.

Außerdem: Gerade noch ein Rennen in* iRacing* gefahren (das dritte auf Laguna Seca und evtl. mein letztes diese Woche) und langsam merke ich doch, dass es richtig anstrengend wird, je höher man aufsteigt. Nicht, dass es keinen Spaß machen würde (den hab ich definitiv) oder dass ich keine Erfolge hätte (ich bin im Mazda MX-5 Cup in den Top 250 weltweit von über 7000 aktiven Fahrern), aber es frisst einfach enorm Zeit für's Training. Ich denke, ich werde diese Saison (noch 8 Wochen) noch zuende fahren und danach erstmal pausieren und mir überlegen ob, und wie ich weitermachen will mit iRacing. Derzeit nimmt es mir, wenn ich mithalten will, einfach zu viel Zeit weg, die ich auch gern in andere Spiele investieren würde. Und Zeit ist ohnehin schon knapp. In KI-Rennen in anderen Sims kann man sich die Zeit einfach besser einteilen und hat nicht den Druck "Ich muss aber diese Woche noch fahren und dafür zwei bis drei Tage die neue Strecke trainieren".

*edit* 'n Tag später

Und irgendwie juckt mich schon wieder seit Tagen die Lust auf Unmengen Dosenfraß, Wodka und ner Überdosis radioaktiver Strahlung ... ich muss wirklich mal wieder ne Runde Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl spielen mit evtl. irgendeiner Mod. Gnaaarrrr, so wenig Zeit, ich muss den dritten Hexer doch dieses Jahr noch durchkriegen und Dishonored 2 und Obduction kommen auch noch. Schlimm, diese Luxusprobleme!


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juli 2016)

So nach rund 30 h ist nun Pixel Puzzle Space beendet. Zu 100%. Das nächste perfekte Spiel in der Steambibliothek.


----------



## Berserko (10. Juli 2016)

curve fever als borwser game :'D feier ich grade total


----------



## smutjesmooth (10. Juli 2016)

Ich spiele momentan das neuste Need for Speed. Nachdem die 10 h Testversion noch gemischte Gefühle hinterlassen hatte geh ich nun regelrecht fest daran. Ich wollte es eigentlich nie kaufen. Nachdem ich beim letzten Deutschland Spiel allerdings die Wette gewonnen hatte und somit auch einige euros hab ich es von dem Geld bei Instant Gaming für 24,16 € gekauft. Mittlerweile ist das Game so bockschwer das doch etwas das NFS Underground Feeling wieder in mir hochkommt. (Bin bei Eddies Challenge Rennen 15/15 Finale). Ich würde jedem also raten der einen super aussehenden Arcade Racer sucht dem Spiel einfach eine Chance zu geben. Das Handling der Autos ist anfangs sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Hat man einmal den Dreh raus macht es viel Spaß. Beim vorgänger NFS Rivals kam ich mit dieser grieseligen Grafik selten klar da oft nicht ersichtlich war wo die strecke nun lang geht und man dadurch oft gegen eine Wand gedonnert ist.Frustrierend. Nun gut ich bin weiter die City in NFS 2016 unsicher machen. 

Und Dark Souls 3 nebenbei wenn ich nicht so schnell die Schnauze voll habe von dem Spiel. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mehr als 3 Estus Flakons , also diese Heiltränke, zu brauen und mit sich zu tragen bei DS3 ? Geht man ans Lagerfeuer zum rasten dann stehen ja die ganzen Gegner wieder die man mühsam umgehauen hatte. Frustrierend.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. Juli 2016)

Ich teste gerade wild durcheinander irgendwelche Games aus und schaue, ob sie problemlos in 21:9 auf dem neuen Monitor laufen. Die meisten Spiele funktionieren nativ, lediglich das HUD wird oft falsch skaliert und/oder Cutscenes und Menüs sind weiterhin in 16:9. Für The Witcher 3 gibt es einen Community-Patch, bei den meisten anderen Spielen reicht es, nebenbei einfach die Flawless Widescreen-Software laufen zu lassen. Funktioniert bislang alles mit höchstens wenigen Eingriffen optimal, nur Fallout 4 hat noch Probleme (wohingegen Skyrim einwandfrei läuft) und beim Zielen durch ein Fernrohr werden schwarze Balken angezeigt. Arma 3, DayZ, Doom, Cities: Skylines, ETS2, Elite: Dangerous, Stardew Valley, The Long Dark und Everybody's Gone to the Rapture funktionieren problemlos. Jetzt probiere ich mal GTA 5.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juli 2016)

Pixel Puzzle Birds. Nett. Aber die Krabben sind nervig und too much. Deren 100%iges Einsammeln gehört aber zu 100%. Naja erst einmal genug gepuzzlet. Überlege gerade was ich als nächstes angehe. Auf der einen Seite habe ich genügend "offenes", noch nicht gespieltes. Auf der anderen Seite würde mich aber auch wieder mal Mass Effect reizen...


----------



## Chemenu (10. Juli 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich spiele momentan das neuste Need for Speed. Nachdem die 10 h Testversion noch gemischte Gefühle hinterlassen hatte geh ich nun regelrecht fest daran. Ich wollte es eigentlich nie kaufen. Nachdem ich beim letzten Deutschland Spiel allerdings die Wette gewonnen hatte und somit auch einige euros hab ich es von dem Geld bei Instant Gaming für 24,16 € gekauft. Mittlerweile ist das Game so bockschwer das doch etwas das NFS Underground Feeling wieder in mir hochkommt. (Bin bei Eddies Challenge Rennen 15/15 Finale). Ich würde jedem also raten der einen super aussehenden Arcade Racer sucht dem Spiel einfach eine Chance zu geben. Das Handling der Autos ist anfangs sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Hat man einmal den Dreh raus macht es viel Spaß. Beim vorgänger NFS Rivals kam ich mit dieser grieseligen Grafik selten klar da oft nicht ersichtlich war wo die strecke nun lang geht und man dadurch oft gegen eine Wand gedonnert ist.Frustrierend. Nun gut ich bin weiter die City in NFS 2016 unsicher machen.



Wie läuft das denn mit den 10 Stunden? Wird wirklich die Spielzeit gezählt oder hat man ab dem ersten Spielstart 10 Stunden Zeit?


----------



## smutjesmooth (10. Juli 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wie läuft das denn mit den 10 Stunden? Wird wirklich die Spielzeit gezählt oder hat man ab dem ersten Spielstart 10 Stunden Zeit?


Es wird die reine Spielzeit gezählt. Spielst du also sagen wir 45 Minuten und beendest das Spiel dann sind auch nur 45 Minuten von den 10 Stunden weg. erst wenn du das spiel das nächste Mal startest verringert sich die Spielzeit wieder. Ist übrigens bei allen anderen EA Origin Testversionen mit Zeitbegrenzung genauso. Bei NFS hast du Zugriff auf das komplette Spiel , ich hab in den 10 Stunden bis Level 37 spielen können.Mein Nachbar hat sich die 10 Stunden Testversion auch geladen und wir probieren heute Abend eventuell wie das mit Multiplayer aussieht.Allerdings erst nach dem EM Finale falls er danach noch Lust hat auf zocken.  . Bei anderen Spielen wie Unravel kannst du glaub ich nur die ersten 2 Levels probieren.


----------



## Chemenu (10. Juli 2016)

Na toll, das Spiel hat meinen PC gerade mit einem Bluescreen getötet.  Das hatte ich schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr...


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juli 2016)

The Technomancer. Selbst auf Normal schon richtig schwer. Der erste Bosskampf hat mich Nerven gekostet. Und aktuell auch die Mission im Untergrund.


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. Juli 2016)

*Lawbreakers (Alpha)*
Mann, bin ich schlecht.


----------



## Chemenu (10. Juli 2016)

Und schon wieder ist NfS abgeranzt... zum Glück diesmal kein Bluescreen. Gut dass ich dafür kein Geld gezahlt hab. Spaß machts ja irgendwie schon, auch wenn die Ladezeiten wirklich ewig lang sind.


----------



## smutjesmooth (11. Juli 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Und schon wieder ist NfS abgeranzt... zum Glück diesmal kein Bluescreen. Gut dass ich dafür kein Geld gezahlt hab. Spaß machts ja irgendwie schon, auch wenn die Ladezeiten wirklich ewig lang sind.


Ich hab das Spiel auf meiner SSD und nicht das Beste System. (FX6350, 16GB DDR3 Ram , GTX 760 2 GB,Windows 10 Pro x64 ) und die Ladezeit bei Spielstart ist die längste. Ich müsste lügen wegen einer exakten Zeitangabe aber länger als 20-30 Sekunden dauert das nie. InGame sind die Ladezeiten dann nur noch wenige Sekunden. Abgestürzt ist mir das Game auch noch nie. Laut Origin bin Ich mittlerweile bei 21 Stunden Spielzeit. Vielleicht macht ein Hardwareteil bei dir grad die Hufe hoch ?


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2016)

21 h? Hast Du NFS gekauft?


----------



## Taiwez (11. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> The Technomancer. Selbst auf Normal schon richtig schwer. Der erste Bosskampf hat mich Nerven gekostet. Und aktuell auch die Mission im Untergrund.



Die Kämpfe sind für mich das Einzige, was mich zum Weiterspielen bewegt, das Backtracking geht mir schon hart auf den Senkel. 

Story leider auch komplett austauschbar, aber jetzt kein Totalreinfall. Werden leider zu viele Sachen nicht erklärt, bzw. ist die Erklärung dann sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Hätte mit etwas mehr Budget sooo viel besser sein können, das ist wirklich schade.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Die Kämpfe sind für mich das Einzige, was mich zum Weiterspielen bewegt, das Backtracking geht mir schon hart auf den Senkel.
> 
> Story leider auch komplett austauschbar, aber jetzt kein Totalreinfall. Werden leider zu viele Sachen nicht erklärt, bzw. ist die Erklärung dann sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Hätte mit etwas mehr Budget sooo viel besser sein können, das ist wirklich schade.



Naja ich hänge gerade bei



Spoiler



Entweder Deserteure abknallen oder die Karawane befreien. Hab mich nachdem ich allein nicht gegen die Rebellen angekommen bin für die Deserteure entschieden und kämpfe mich nun in der Unterwelt durch und hänge gerade an den aus den Boden springenden "Peitschpflanzen" fest. Hab auch keine Sanipacks mehr *meh*


.

Denke gar nicht mal daß das Budget der Grund ist. Dem Team fehlt schlichtweg die Erfahrungen großer Teams wie Bioware und Co. Denn grafisch sieht Technomancer für ein kleines Team richtig gut aus. Die Steuerung könnte aber auch etwas besser sein. Zur Story kann ich noch nicht sehr viel sagen. Bin ja quasi noch im Intro. Und das nach 3 h! Spieldauer.


----------



## Taiwez (11. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja ich hänge gerade bei
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Also gegen die ASC und für die Opposition?  Konzentrier dich bei dem Viech nicht auf die Arme, sondern versuche, bis zu dem eigentlichen Tier durchzukommen, das hängt da an der Wand ganz hinten in der Ecke. Wenn du das tötest, verschwinden die Arme auch.  Es kommt übrigens storytechnisch noch ein ziemlicher Bruch auf dich zu, bei dem dachte ich nur "Hä? Wieso das denn jetzt?"



Also bei den Hauptcharakteren stimme ich dir zu, die sehen ganz ordentlich aus, auch wenn die Animationen immer recht abgehackt wirken, aber darüber kann man hinwegsehen. Was hingegen gar nicht geht, sind die Umgebungen, die sind schon sehr lieblos gestaltet, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen. (Die Slums sehen ganz nett aus imo, der Rest ist einfach zu leer und trist) Steuerung geht in Ordnung, mal abgesehen von der Kamerasteuerung, die finde ich grauenhaft.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Juli 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich hab das Spiel auf meiner SSD und nicht das Beste System. (FX6350, 16GB DDR3 Ram , GTX 760 2 GB,Windows 10 Pro x64 ) und die Ladezeit bei Spielstart ist die längste. Ich müsste lügen wegen einer exakten Zeitangabe aber länger als 20-30 Sekunden dauert das nie. InGame sind die Ladezeiten dann nur noch wenige Sekunden. Abgestürzt ist mir das Game auch noch nie. Laut Origin bin Ich mittlerweile bei 21 Stunden Spielzeit. Vielleicht macht ein Hardwareteil bei dir grad die Hufe hoch ?



Meine Spiele liegen noch auf einer normalen HDD. Beim ersten Start dauert es ca. 3 Minuten bis sich was tut... ingame dann ca. 30 Sekunden. Also die Schnellreise ist ja noch erträglich, aber insgesamt muss ich einfach zu oft und zu lang auf irgendwelche Ladebildschirme starren. 
Dazu kommt noch dass sich die GPU selbst in der Garage beim Tuning auf 90°C aufheizt. Versteh ich nicht was da im Tuningmenü so viel Last auf die GPU schraubt... scheint mir insgesamt technisch ein Flop zu sein, auch wenn es ganz schickt aussieht.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2016)

Naja meine Spiele liegen auch auf einer normalen HDD. Nur das BS und BS-Nahe Dinge sind auf der SSD. Trotzdem erscheint mir das unnormal...


----------



## smutjesmooth (11. Juli 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Meine Spiele liegen noch auf einer normalen HDD. Beim ersten Start dauert es ca. 3 Minuten bis sich was tut... ingame dann ca. 30 Sekunden. Also die Schnellreise ist ja noch erträglich, aber insgesamt muss ich einfach zu oft und zu lang auf irgendwelche Ladebildschirme starren.
> Dazu kommt noch dass sich die GPU selbst in der Garage beim Tuning auf 90°C aufheizt. Versteh ich nicht was da im Tuningmenü so viel Last auf die GPU schraubt... scheint mir insgesamt technisch ein Flop zu sein, auch wenn es ganz schickt aussieht.



Frostbite Engine Spiele sind aber dafür bekannt das sich auf einer SSD die Ladezeiten drastisch reduzieren. Ich hab 60 GB auf meiner 250 GB SSd für windows als Partition und die restlichen ca 190 GB für Spiele die von einer SSD profitieren. Das sind Forstbite Engine Spiele wie BF oder das neue NFS aber auch Fallout 4 zb profitiert bei den Ladezeiten deutlich von einer SSD. Ohne SSD hatte ich oft 1-2 Minuten Ladezeiten bei Fallout 4 wenn ich in ein Haus gegangen bin. Nun sind es nur noch ca 3-5 Sekunden.

Hier mal ein Video zu diesem Thema:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqoKUFGjFR0


----------



## Rabowke (11. Juli 2016)

Wahnsinn ... in Ergänzung zu dem Video von smooth das folgende: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCItBX8288Y

Vorallem BF3, Frostbite, ist der Hammer. 20 Sek. SSD, 1 Min. 27 Sek. HDD.  

Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit eine 1TB SSD von Samsung, 850 Evo, gegönnt und möchte die nicht mehr missen. Eine Pro muss es für Spiele nicht sein, aus dem Grund hab ich die 512GB Samsung 850 Pro "nur" für Windows und Fotos bei Lightroom.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2016)

Es ist eben schade, daß die SSD preislich wie auch kapazitätsseitig den normalen HDD hinterherhinken. Muß meine 2 TB HDD ersetzen/ergänzen. Vermutlich kommt demnächst eine 8 TB HDD rein. Als SSD in der Kapazität illusorisch.


----------



## smutjesmooth (11. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wahnsinn ... in Ergänzung zu dem Video von smooth das folgende: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCItBX8288Y
> 
> Vorallem BF3, Frostbite, ist der Hammer. 20 Sek. SSD, 1 Min. 27 Sek. HDD.
> 
> Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit eine 1TB SSD von Samsung, 850 Evo, gegönnt und möchte die nicht mehr missen. Eine Pro muss es für Spiele nicht sein, aus dem Grund hab ich die 512GB Samsung 850 Pro "nur" für Windows und Fotos bei Lightroom.



Jap ich will meine SSD auch nicht mehr missen.Wenn man einmal selbst eine besitzt und Praxiserfahrung damit gesammelt hat gibt man die nie wieder her. Allerdings hab ich letztens GTA V probiert den Unterschied zwischen SSD und normaler SATA Festplatte. Die Zeiten gestoppt und es waren nur 2 Sekunden Unterschied bei mir. Daher hab ich GTA V wieder von der SSD runter.In deinem Video sind es fast 20 Sekunden unterschied bei GTA V. Liegt vielleicht daran das diese GTA V Version im Video älter ist.


----------



## smutjesmooth (11. Juli 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Jap ich will meine SSD auch nicht mehr missen.Wenn man einmal selbst eine besitzt und Praxiserfahrung damit gesammelt hat gibt man die nie wieder her. Allerdings hab ich letztens GTA V probiert den Unterschied zwischen SSD und normaler SATA Festplatte. Die Zeiten gestoppt und es waren nur 2 Sekunden Unterschied bei mir. Daher hab ich GTA V wieder von der SSD runter.In deinem Video sind es fast 20 Sekunden unterschied bei GTA V. Liegt vielleicht daran das diese GTA V Version im Video älter ist.





MichaelG schrieb:


> Es ist eben schade, daß die SSD preislich wie auch kapazitätsseitig den normalen HDD hinterherhinken. Muß meine 2 TB HDD ersetzen/ergänzen. Vermutlich kommt demnächst eine 8 TB HDD rein. Als SSD in der Kapazität illusorisch.


Dann hol dir doch eine 500GB oder 1 TB SSd und schieb / installiere nur dein Windows und Spiele die von SSD auch profitieren darauf. Problem gelöst. Wenns dann mal knapp wird mit speicherplatz kannst ja ein Spiel auf die normale HDD schieben um ein neues auf der SSD zu parken. Du spielst doch keine 10 Games parallel ?


----------



## Rabowke (11. Juli 2016)

Für sinnlosen Datenschrott wie gay & midget porn habe ich ein NAS.

IMO macht es wenig Sinn, mehrere TB große Festplatten, Mehrzahl, in einem PC zu bunkern. Ich überlege sogar, wenn ich mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenbaue, mir eine M2 SSD anzuschaffen.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2016)

Nix Porn. Ich habe nur gern parallel mehrere Spiele installiert (gerade wegen meiner lahmen I-net-Verbindung. Hinzu kommt noch meine Bluray-Datenbank, Word, Excel, diverse Downloads die ich gern in Reserve halte, mein Fotoarchiv liegt schon auf einer Externen Platte.

Meine 2 TB-Platte ist derzeit echt an der Kotzgrenze vom Füllgrad her (hab gerade mal noch 30 GB frei).


----------



## McDrake (11. Juli 2016)

*Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon*.
Funktionierte nach der Installation vor ein paar Monaten nicht.
Keine ahnung warum.
Jetzt mal wieder draufgeklickt und schwpps war ich ein krasser Cyborg-Soldat.
Hab jetzt die Welt gerettet.. mehr oder weniger.
Relativ kurzes Spielvergnügen, dafür keine Längen. Hab sogar alle Nebenquests und Sammelobjekte gemacht.
Geht ja in dem spiel recht flockig von der Hand, so schnell wie der Typ rennt.

Das Ende, bzw die Endlevel waren ja dann nicht so berauschend.
Also amüsant, aber spielerisch ein Tiefflieger.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2016)

War mir nicht sicher, ob ich das in den "Was mich gerade aufregt"-Thread schreiben soll ... ich schreibt's einfach hier rein. Seit knapp ner Woche zieht es mich wieder in die Zone in *Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl*, leider finde ich aber keine anständigen Mods. Warum sind alle größeren Mods entweder verbuggt, wurden von Masochisten erstellt oder beides? Ich hab keine Ahnung, das wievielte Mal ich gerade meine Stalker Installation repariere, um die nächste Mod zu testen. Mal schauen, was noch kommt.

Wahrscheinlich keine Option sind:
- Vanilla (weil buggy)
- Complete (weil schon gespielt und auch teilw. noch buggy)
- Lost Alpha (weil schon gespielt)
- Oblivion Lost (weil die KI völlig durchdreht und in den ersten Minuten schon für's Durchspielen wichtige NPCs sterben, machte bisher aber sonst den besten Eindruck)
- Wlads Soljanka 2015 (Ersteller offenbar Masochist, für meinen Geschmack zu hardcore)
- Narodnaya Soljanka DMX (ebenfalls viel zu hardcore)

Ich bin jetzt am grübeln, ob ich nicht evtl. doch nochmal Complete oder Lost Alpha zocken soll, nur kenne ich da das meiste halt schon um Stalker lebt vom Erkunden/Entdecken und seiner Atmsophäre. Im Moment lade ich noch die Sigerous Mod 2.2 German Edition Reloaded für *Stalker Call of Pripyat* herunter. Vielleicht ist die ja was für mich. Falls noch jemand Vorschläge hat: Die sind gerade sehr willkommen. Gameplay sollte ähnlich wie im Hauptspiel sein, Schwierigkeitsgrad auch. Neuer Content (Gebiete, Ausrüstung, Missionen) ist sehr willkommen.

Nebenbei lädt auch gerade der neueste Patch für *Dirt Rally* herunter. Damit kann ich dann nachher auch mal anfangen. Hab's lange nicht gespielt, bisher nicht wirklich Talent dafür gehabt (mir liegen eher Asphaltstrecken), aber irgendwie reizt es mich jetzt doch wieder ein wenig. Vor allem, da endlich auch wieder die Oculus Rift unterstützt wird.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mal die Ladezeiten von NfS gestoppt: 

40 Sekunden schwarzer Bildschirm vergehen erst mal bis das erste Logo erscheint.  
Nach 1:16 Minuten bin ich dann im Hauptmenü angelangt und wähle "Play"
In der Garage bin ich dann nach 2:49 Minuten. 
Von der Garage auf die Straße lädt das Spiel nochmal 1:16 Minuten, d.h. insgesamt darf ich 4:05 Minuten warten.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die Ladezeiten von NfS gestoppt:
> 
> 40 Sekunden schwarzer Bildschirm vergehen erst mal bis das erste Logo erscheint.
> Nach 1:16 Minuten bin ich dann im Hauptmenü angelangt und wähle "Play"
> ...



Das ist lange. Ich hatte das vor einigen Monaten mal, da hat sich hinterher der Virenscanner (müsste damals Avast gewesen sein) als Schuldiger herausgestellt. Da zog sich aber nicht nur die Ladezeit von einem bestimmten Spiel in die Länge, sondern von so ziemlich allem inkl. Systemstart, der plötzlich über 5 Minuten gedauert hat. Kaum war das Ding wieder runter, hat alles nur noch einen Bruchteil so lange gedauert.


----------



## svd (11. Juli 2016)

Hehe, ich habe gestern auch gestoppt, 94 Sekunden von Play bis zur Garage. Nochmal 40 Sekunden von der Garage auf die Straße.
Danach sind die Ladezeiten einigermaßen erträglich (ein Event neuzustarten, ist aber nach wie vor nervig). 
Konsolenspieler würden mich wohl verständnislos ansehen und mich fragen, was ich denn wieder zu meckern hätte. 

Nachdem ich die Exige gekauft und ausgerüstet habe, näher an eine Elise komme ich in diesem Spiel nicht, macht das Fahren wirklich Spaß.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber Sachen wie den "Drift Train" finde ich komisch. Da dackel ich brav den KI-Fahrern hinterher, achte darauf, wann sie Gas geben, bremsen,
Drifts einleiten... und die fahren dann so einen Käse zusammen, der es mir erschwert, Punkte zu sammeln.

Rennen sind überhaupt seltsam. Wo es doch immer heißt, die Gummiband-KI solle für packendere Rennen sorgen, ist das hier irgendwie nicht der Fall.
Gefühlt, fangen die Gegner entweder 15m vor dir, oder hinter dir an. Im ersteren Fall siehst du sie nur so lange, bis du an ihnen vorbeirauscht, danach
nicht wieder. Es sei denn, du baust einen Unfall, wo sie, nach dem Reset, wieder diese 15m vor dir liegen. 
Ich hab das mit dem Rep noch nicht ganz verstanden, soll ich absichtlich langsamer und in deren Nähe fahren, damit meine Reputation steigt?

Naja, aber ich würde meine Kaufgrenze von 10€ auf 20€ erhöhen, denke ich. Besser als "Rivals" ist es, mMn, schon.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Juli 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das ist lange. Ich hatte das vor einigen Monaten mal, da hat sich hinterher der Virenscanner (müsste damals Avast gewesen sein) als Schuldiger herausgestellt. Da zog sich aber nicht nur die Ladezeit von einem bestimmten Spiel in die Länge, sondern von so ziemlich allem inkl. Systemstart, der plötzlich über 5 Minuten gedauert hat. Kaum war das Ding wieder runter, hat alles nur noch einen Bruchteil so lange gedauert.



Du bist ein Schatz! 

Dieses drecks Avast hatte meine Ausnahmen verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich installiere alle Spiele in einen Ordner und packe den dann dort unter die Ausnahmen. Warum das auf einmal nicht mehr gespeichert war...? 
Nun haben sich die Ladezeiten fast halbiert. Abstürzen tut es aber immer noch nach einer Weile... jedes mal.


----------



## smutjesmooth (12. Juli 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die Ladezeiten von NfS gestoppt:
> 
> 40 Sekunden schwarzer Bildschirm vergehen erst mal bis das erste Logo erscheint.
> Nach 1:16 Minuten bin ich dann im Hauptmenü angelangt und wähle "Play"
> ...


Wie gesagt. Schieß dir günstig eine Samsung SSD dann hast du solche Probleme nicht mehr. Bin mit meiner 850 Evo von Samsung sehr zufrieden . Und 250 GB reichen für meine Zwecke vollkommen aus da ja sowieso nur Windows 10  und 3-4 Spiele drauf instaliert sind. 
Momentan bei Amazon für 52,49 € im Angebot. Ein Fuffi den du nicht bereuen wirst in Zukunft. OMG ich klinge schon wie ein Vorwerk Vetreter. 
https://www.amazon.de/Samsung-MZ-75...F8&qid=1468279985&sr=8-4&keywords=850+samsung



svd schrieb:


> Hehe, ich habe gestern auch gestoppt, 94 Sekunden von Play bis zur Garage. Nochmal 40 Sekunden von der Garage auf die Straße.
> Danach sind die Ladezeiten einigermaßen erträglich (ein Event neuzustarten, ist aber nach wie vor nervig).
> Konsolenspieler würden mich wohl verständnislos ansehen und mich fragen, was ich denn wieder zu meckern hätte.
> 
> ...



Beim Drift Train hab ich zb immer drauf geachtet vor den anderen zu fahren aber nicht so weit entfernt damit meine Drifts noch Punkte bringen.
Zu der gummiband Ki sage ich nur fahr mal die 15 Rennen von eddies Challenge hintereinander. Da waren Sachen dabei wo ich liebend gern mein Gamepad zum Fenster raus geworfen hätte. Zum Glück hab ich Eddies Chalenge nun mittlerweile alle geschafft. Mal sehen was da noch so alles kommt. Versuche auf jeden Fall vor Eddies Challenge so viel wie möglich Amy Missionen zu machen damit du genug bessere Teile freischaltest.Das war glaub ich mein großer Fehler. Mit meinem Lamborghini bin ich teilweise kaum hinterher gekommen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Juli 2016)

Die KI wurde durch Patches geändert, bei der Konsolenversion verhielt sie sich am Anfang noch ganz anders.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Juli 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Schieß dir günstig eine Samsung SSD dann hast du solche Probleme nicht mehr. Bin mit meiner 850 Evo von Samsung sehr zufrieden . Und 250 GB reichen für meine Zwecke vollkommen aus da ja sowieso nur Windows 10  und 3-4 Spiele drauf instaliert sind.



Ich hab ja ne SSD, aber nur für das OS, Anwendungen und FSX/P3D. 

Für meine Spiele Partition reichen mir 256 GB nicht, da muss ich mir wohl eine 1 TB SSD kaufen...


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juli 2016)

Samsung 850 Evo 1TB ... kann ich nur empfehlen und auch nicht soooooooo teuer.


----------



## smutjesmooth (12. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Samsung 850 Evo 1TB ... kann ich nur empfehlen und auch nicht soooooooo teuer.


Jep . Hauptsache Samsung und kein Billigkram. Bin mit meiner EVO von Samsung auch top zufrieden . Meine nächste SSD wird auch wieder eine Samsung werden.



Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab ja ne SSD, aber nur für das OS, Anwendungen und FSX/P3D.
> 
> Für meine Spiele Partition reichen mir 256 GB nicht, da muss ich mir wohl eine 1 TB SSD kaufen...


Für meine rund 900 Spiele bei steam und Co reicht auch meine 250 GB Samsung nicht aus. Daher hab ich geschrieben nur die Spiele auf die SSD parken die auch davon wirklich profitieren. GTA V zb macht bei mir keinen Unterschied ob es auf der SSD oder der normalen SATA Festplatte installiert ist. 
Oder ballerst dir 3 oder 4 1 TB SSDs noch in dein System. Da geht bissle was drauf.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2016)

Hab für das System auch eine 240 GB Samsung Evo. Bin damit vollauf zufrieden.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Juli 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Jep . Hauptsache Samsung und kein Billigkram. Bin mit meiner EVO von Samsung auch top zufrieden . Meine nächste SSD wird auch wieder eine Samsung werden.


So wird es sein. Hab jetzt auch eine Samsung SSD für das OS. Die wollte ich eh demnächst mal durch eine neuere und größere 850 Pro ersetzen, für Spiele kommt dann eben eine 1 TB Evo dazu. 



smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Für meine rund 900 Spiele bei steam und Co reicht auch meine 250 GB Samsung nicht aus. Daher hab ich geschrieben nur die Spiele auf die SSD parken die auch davon wirklich profitieren.



Bei Origin und Steam kann ich ja nicht einzelne Spiele woanders hin installieren, da geht nur entweder/oder.



Spoiler



OK, es würde gehen, z.B. über Links im Dateisystem. Ich hab aber gern einheitlich alle Spiele auf einer Partition/Platte.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juli 2016)

... alles reiche Säcke hier!

Scheiss Kommerzlemminge!!11


----------



## smutjesmooth (12. Juli 2016)

Kleiner Tipp. Jetzt gibt es bei Origin Access auch das neue Need for Speed und Unravel in der Vault. Das Abo kostet 3.99 € im Monat und bietet noch viel mehr Vollversionen. Man kann nun auch 7 Tage kostenlos Origin Access testen sehe ich grade. Das dürfte reichen um zumindest Unravel durchzuspielen.


----------



## Tuetenclown (13. Juli 2016)

Gestern *The flame in the flood* angefangen, stimmungstechnisch super! Bin noch recht am Anfang und befürchte, das ganze könnte bald sauschwer werden, nachdem mir ein Wildschwein einfach *zack* einen Knochen gebrochen hat


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis, das Spiel ist irgendwie komplett an mir vorbei gegangen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juli 2016)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> Gestern *The flame in the flood* angefangen, stimmungstechnisch super! Bin noch recht am Anfang und befürchte, das ganze könnte bald sauschwer werden, nachdem mir ein Wildschwein einfach *zack* einen Knochen gebrochen hat



Ich habe es ebenfalls angespielt. Sehr schöne Atmosphäre aber wirklich nicht ganz einfach. 
Bislang habe ich es einmal geschafft, die Quelle des Radiosignals zu erreichen (war am Ende des 5. Gebietes, glaub ich) und bin danach verhungert, weil ich nichts mehr ordentliches zu Essen hatte, wenige Lager verfügbar waren und mich in der Wildnis während der Nahrungssuche böse Wölfe verfolgten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2016)

Hey... Das sieht richtig gut aus. [emoji54]
Merk ich mir.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juli 2016)

Das Spiel hat übrigens einen exzellenten Soundtrack. Passt sehr schön zur Atmosphäre. [emoji3]


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat übrigens einen exzellenten Soundtrack. Passt sehr schön zur Atmosphäre. [emoji3]



chuck ragan!


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Juli 2016)

Ich gebe zu, nach der 65er 4players Wertung hatte ich das Ding nicht weiter beachtet.


----------



## smutjesmooth (13. Juli 2016)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> Gestern *The flame in the flood* angefangen, stimmungstechnisch super! Bin noch recht am Anfang und befürchte, das ganze könnte bald sauschwer werden, nachdem mir ein Wildschwein einfach *zack* einen Knochen gebrochen hat


Danke. Noch ein Hinweis: Das Game gibt es auch bei GoG DRM frei. Falls das für jemand relevant ist. 

https://www.gog.com/game/the_flame_in_the_flood


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, nach der 65er 4players Wertung hatte ich das Ding nicht weiter beachtet.


Wer nimmt denn 4players-Wertungen allen Ernstes als brauchbaren Wegweiser?


----------



## Tuetenclown (13. Juli 2016)

Wie gesagt, habe gestern erst angefangen. Allerdings hat es mich im Humblestore vom Grafikstil und, wie Nyx-Adreena schon gesagt hat, vom Soundtrack her direkt überzeugt. Ein bisschen haben wohl auch die Bioshock-Entwickler mit reingespielt...^^ 
Habe noch ein paar Reviews geschaut und dann erfahren, dass die gesamte Welt immer zufällig generiert ist - dann brauche ich mich ja nicht wundern, dass ich so spät erst Feuersteine gefunden habe  

@Nyx: Na super, das sind ja schöne Aussichten  Mir hat das Wildschwein gereicht... Zumal ich dagegen nichts machen kann, außer weiterfahren. Pfeile gibts noch nicht ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer nimmt denn 4players-Wertungen allen Ernstes als brauchbaren Wegweiser?



Eine 65%-Wertung von 4Players ist für mich ein brauchbarer Wegweiser hin zum Ja für den Kauf. [emoji6]

@Tuetenclown 
Man kann ein wenig mit dem Stab fuchteln, dann laufen die Viecher kurz weg. [emoji3]
Aber bei zwei Wölfen wird es schon schwieriger. 

Alles was man dem Hund gibt, behältst du übrigens nach dem Tod beim nächsten Neubeginn.


----------



## assojan (13. Juli 2016)

Ich spiele gerade GIBZ das fetzt so richtig zu zweit Co-Op


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Juli 2016)

Gestern *Banner Saga 2* durchgespielt. Super Atmo, gute Kämpfe, schöne Optik, hat mir gut gefallen. Aber leider wird die Story immer wirrer und das "Ende" ist wirklich eine Zumutung. Cliff-Hanger ist da noch eine eine deutlich Untertreibung, das Spiel endet einfach mitten in der Geschichte. Sehr unbefriedigend, sogar so sehr, dass es mir das ganze Spiel etwas vermiest, obwohl ich sonst viel Spaß damit hatte. Zumal ich das Spiel insgesamt auch zu kurz finde. So kommt man eigentlich gar nicht dazu, seine diversen Helden schön aufzuleveln und verschiedene Taktiken auszuprobieren... 

Pro:
- super Atmosphäre
- schöne, stilisierte Optik
- guter Soundtrack
- anspruchsvolles taktisches Gameplay
- zwei Gruppen spielbar

Contra:
- abruptes Ende, kein wirklicher Höhepunkt vorhanden
- Spiel generell zu kurz
- Story wird immer wirrer und sprunghafter
- weniger emotional berührend als der Vorgänger

Fazit: 
Guter Nachfolger, der es leider "zu safe" spielt, und der an die Story-Stärken des Vorgängers nur bedingt anknüpfen kann. Das Ende ist imo eine Zumutung.

Wertung:
*7/10*


----------



## Rising-Evil (14. Juli 2016)

* Prince of Persia: Sands of Time *
Gute Güte, ist das schwer ^^
Da merkt man mal, wie einfach Mainstream-Videospiele heutzutage geworden sind


----------



## McDrake (14. Juli 2016)

Heute wegen nem Video die "*Undertale*"-Demo runtergeladen und durchgespielt.
Ziemlich abgefahren, aber mal was schön anderes.
Und wad ist heute bei STEAM im Angebot?


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Juli 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> * Prince of Persia: Sands of Time *
> Gute Güte, ist das schwer ^^
> Da merkt man mal, wie einfach Mainstream-Videospiele heutzutage geworden sind



Mit den Klettereinlagen hatte ich keine Probleme, aber ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass einige Kämpfe recht unfair waren. Vor allem gegen Ende, wo man dann die Prinzessin beschützen muss, welche sich ständig killen lässt, egal wie schnell ich zwischen den Gegnern auch hin und her gesprungen bin.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> * Prince of Persia: Sands of Time *
> Gute Güte, ist das schwer ^^
> Da merkt man mal, wie einfach Mainstream-Videospiele heutzutage geworden sind


"Sands of Time" und schwer? Spiel erstmal "Warrior within". 

Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


----------



## svd (16. Juli 2016)

Hab mir das dumme "Need for Speed" doch schon zu einem etwas höheren Preis, als die angepeilten 20€, geholt.
Wenn's mir Spaß macht, macht's halt Spaß. So fair muss ich schon sein. 
(Allerdings wäre ich mit dem Origin-Access-Abo, langfristig gesehen, sogar besser weggekommen.)

Ich wünschte aber, ich könnte das Setup des Wagens auf-der-Fliege ändern und müsste nicht immer in die Werkstatt. (So superrealistisch ist NFS sowieso nicht.)
Auf dem Lenkrad hätte ich nämlich den "Manettino", der sich dafür hervorragend eignen würde. 
Einfach auf zB "Race" drehen und drücken, *bämm*... automatisch Grip-Reifen aufziehen, Bremsblance ändern, was-auch-immer. Das wär's.


----------



## Shorty484 (16. Juli 2016)

Ich hab endlich mal *The Walking Dead* gezockt, war schon ewig in meiner Steam Liste. Season 1 beendet und ich muss sagen, so gepackt hat mich selten ein Spiel. Mal schaun was Season 2 bringt, soll ja mit S1 nicht mithalten können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2016)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ich hab endlich mal *The Walking Dead* gezockt, war schon ewig in meiner Steam Liste. Season 1 beendet und ich muss sagen, so gepackt hat mich selten ein Spiel. Mal schaun was Season 2 bringt, soll ja mit S1 nicht mithalten können.


Nicht ganz auf dem gleich-hohem Niveau, aber immer noch sehr spannend und emotional. Wirst Spaß damit haben, versprochen.


----------



## Shorty484 (16. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz auf dem gleich-hohem Niveau, aber immer noch sehr spannend und emotional. Wirst Spaß damit haben, versprochen.



Na dann fang ich morgen gleich damit an . Hast Du TWD: Michonne gespielt? Bin am überlegen ob ichs mir kaufen soll.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2016)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Na dann fang ich morgen gleich damit an . Hast Du TWD: Michonne gespielt? Bin am überlegen ob ichs mir kaufen soll.


Gekauft? ja!
Gespielt? Noch nicht.

Wenn ich keine Lust mehr auf *Party Hard* haben sollte werde ich es direkt als Nächstes spielen, installiert es ja bereits.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Juli 2016)

Wenn du nach Season 2 noch Lust auf mehr TWD von Telltale hast und dich für den Charakter interessiert, dann kannst du dir Michonne besorgen. Ansonsten verpasst du nichts, wenn du diesen Teil auslässt.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer nimmt denn 4players-Wertungen allen Ernstes als brauchbaren Wegweiser?



Ich z. B., wobei ich präzisiere, dass ich sowieso so gut wie nie auf die Wertung schaue. 

Ich mag aber den Schreib- und Argumentationsstil.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2016)

nach 130 Stunden Witcher 3 + Blood & Whine + Hearth of Stone abgeschlossen

Witcher 3 Hauptstory + alle wichtigen Nebenquest die zu der Hauptstory gehörten + die Quest für Legendäre Rüstung und Waffenschmiede
Blood & Whine Hauptstory und alle wichtigen Zusatzaufgaben die zur Hauptstory gehörten
Hearth of Stone Hauptstory + alle wichtigen Zusatzaufgeben die zur Hauptstory gehörten

Ich hätte noch alle Hexer Aufträge machen können dir mir fehlten und alle Fragezeichen abklappern aber da würde man allein 70 Stunden dran sitzen laut laut "how long to beat" und dafür fehlt mir einfach die Zeit


----------



## Shorty484 (16. Juli 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wenn du nach Season 2 noch Lust auf mehr TWD von Telltale hast und dich für den Charakter interessiert, dann kannst du dir Michonne besorgen. Ansonsten verpasst du nichts, wenn du diesen Teil auslässt.


Ich hab Michonne erst mal in die Wunschliste gepackt, weiß halt nicht so richtig ob sich die 15 € dafür lohnen.


----------



## Chemenu (16. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte grad vorhin noch kurz Need for Speed starten aber ausgerechnet da funktioniert der Origin Login nicht. Tolle neue Welt...


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2016)

Das könnte dran liegen das die Server überrannt werden weil Origin Access eine 7 Tage Gratis Testphase hat Chemenu


----------



## Chemenu (17. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das könnte dran liegen das die Server überrannt werden weil Origin Access eine 7 Tage Gratis Testphase hat Chemenu



Das mag schon sein, interessiert mich als Kunde und Spieler aber überhaupt nicht. Is halt einfach kacke wenn es keinen Offline Fallback gibt...


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2016)

*uncharted 1* (nathan drake collection):
hab ziemlich viel spaß. tolles setting, schön inszeniert. auch technisch isses in ordnung. 
nur die andauernden ballereien nerven und sind imo auch teilweise schlicht unfair.
meine güte, geb ich oft den löffel ab - und das auf normal. 
ist aber kein drama, da man meist wieder an derselben stelle wieder beginnt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *uncharted 1* (nathan drake collection):
> hab ziemlich viel spaß. tolles setting, schön inszeniert. auch technisch isses in ordnung.
> nur die andauernden ballereien nerven und sind imo auch teilweise schlicht unfair.
> meine güte, geb ich oft den löffel ab - und das auf normal.
> ist aber kein drama, da man meist wieder an derselben stelle wieder beginnt.


Ich frage mich ob ich Teil 1 überhaupt noch beenden werde, habe seit Wochen keinerlei Ambitionen den Abschluss hinter mich zu bringen... Von Teil 2 und 3 mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2016)

Hab da GTA IV nicht wollte und der Download von GTA V noch läuft mal wieder The Division neu angefangen. Läuft seit der Umrüstung auf Skylake in 1080p mit vollen Details. Und bin schon Lvl. 7.

Bin mal gespannt auf die Addons. Die machen aber wohl erst Sinn mit Lvl. 30 und einem einigermaßen vorhandenen GS.


----------



## Rising-Evil (18. Juli 2016)

Nachdem ich meinen Arbeitsspeicher etwas erweitert hatte, wollte ich die Framerate meiner Spiele testen...
Jedenfalls hab ich * GTA 5 * gestartet, fahr als Michael durch die Stadt, sehe dessen Sohn vor dem Haus laufen, denke mir - "Der ist ein wichtig Charakter, den kann ich vermutlich nicht töten"
Gemein wie ich bin, versuch ich's trotzdem, überfahr ihn, erschieße ihn zur Sicherheit & fahre um die Ecke


Spoiler



Nach etwa 200 m erhalte ich eine SMS von Michaels Sohn: "Hey Dad, hatte grad 'ne Nahtoderfahrung. Werde meine Leben versuchen in den Griff zu bekommen & mir 'nen Job besorgen. Und du bezahlst meine Krankenhausrechnung."


Damit hatte ich nun wirklich nicht gerechnet. 
Super, wenn Spieleentwickler solche Gags einbauen - sowas kannte ich bislang nur aus Deus Ex


----------



## svd (18. Juli 2016)

Ich hab gestern "Gat out of Hell" im Koop gespielt. Im Prinzip geht's darum, dass "der Boss/Präsident" vom Teufel entführt wird,
Johnny Gat und Kinzie hinterherreisen, um ihn zurückzuholen.

Ich muss das nochmal testen, aber ich glaube, das Spiel liest, sofern vorhanden, ein "Saints Row 4" Savegame aus und benützt die
dort gefundene Figur des Spielers ("Boss/Präsident") in den Zwischensequenzen! Wie bumsend cool ist das denn bitte?

Ansonsten gibt's wieder herrlich schrägen Humor und ein tolles Ensemble talentierter Sprecher, "Fliegen" macht einen Heidenspaß
und steht nun ganz oben auf der Superkraft-Wunschliste (noch vor "Unsichtbarkeit" und "dehnbare Extremitäten", sorry Mädels). 
Das restliche Gameplay beschränkt sich aber großteils auf, nur leicht abgeänderte, Mechaniken der Vorgänger.

Wer "Saints Row 3" und 4 schon in der Steambibliothek hat und beim nächsten Sale, mit "Gat out of Hell" das "Franchise-Bundle" 
für 5€ vervollständigen kann (so hab ich das gemacht), darf gerne zuschlagen.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (18. Juli 2016)

*Grim Dawn* - spaßiges Hack `n Slay, aber der geistige Vorgänger Titan Quest und Diablo 3 (Post-Addon) gefallen mir deutlich besser. Das Steampunk-Setting empfinde ich im Vergleich zu Titan Quest als generisch, selbiges gilt auch für das Monsterdesign. Spielbalance ist mitunter mangelhaft, kann einfach nicht sein, dass einen Standard-Bosse mit 1-2 Schlägen (!) ins Jenseits befördern trotz epischer / seltener Ausrüstung und normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad - da kann man einfach nicht mehr reagieren, Frustgefahr. Titan Quest hatte ähnliche Probleme erst auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden.


----------



## Homerous (18. Juli 2016)

Ich habe vor meiner Reise jeden Abend zusammen mit drei Freunden mit *Dead by Daylight *angefangen - und es zwei Wochen lang vermisst. Und jetzt gleich darf ich wieder der Killer sein...hähähähä, HÄHÄHÄHÄ, *HÄHÄHÄHÄ!
*Bis zu vier Überlebende müssen vor einem grausamen, diabolischen, hässlichen und BÖÖÖÖÖSEN Killer abhauen, was aus dem reparieren von Generatoren besteht. Überlebende könnten angeblich nützliche Sachen wie Medikits oder Werkzeugkästen freischalten, aber da bin ich zu schlecht für. Der Killer hingegen hat drei Chars zur Auswahl, die verschiedene Fähigkeiten haben: Bärenfalle, Unsichtbarkeit, Kettensäge.

Als Überlebender hat man zwar permanent das Gefühl, keine Chance zu haben, aber mit Teamwork und Konzentration ist es gut möglich. Aber wie soll man sich konzentrieren wenn der Killer mit Donald Duck-Stimme "Jetzt seid ihr tot! TOT!" ruft? Ich habe bisher kein spiel gefunden in dem mein Stimmverstellerprogrammdings nützlicher oder lustiger war.
Wenn man aber nicht gerade von einem Gummibärchen oder Pikachu ermordet wird ist die Atmo großartig gruselig.

Ich kann das Spiel nur ans Herz legen, wenn man mal seine Freunde abschlachten oder einfach nachts Horror ohne Story erleben will. Online hingegen macht Dead by Daylight dank keiner guten Verständigungsmöglichkeit nicht annähernd so viel Spaß wie in einer privaten Lobby.

So, ich muss jetzt. "Wrämmm, wrämmm" macht die Kettensäge,"Muahahahahahihihihihi" mache ich und "Och nö, nicht schon wieder der Kettensägentyp..." machen meine Mitspieler. (Dunkle Stimme) Byebye!


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2016)

*uncharted 1* erledigt.


----------



## Taiwez (22. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir gestern *Enderal* heruntergeladen und bin einfach nur hellauf begeistert; Erwachsene, tiefgründige Story, knackiger Schwierigkeitsgrad, tolle Atmosphäre. Und das alles von einem Mod-Team, unglaublich. Was die Jungs und Mädels da auf die Beine gestellt haben, lässt meine Kinnlade echt ganz tief nach unten klappen.

Dicken Daumen hoch dafür!


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juli 2016)

...und weiter gehts mit *uncharted 2* (remaster).
schon mal ein grandioser auftakt!


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juli 2016)

Da Max Payne (1) momentan nicht will hab ich mal Batman Arkham Knight angeschmissen. Läuft auf höchsten Details mit rund 80-90 FPS flüssig. Das einzige was nervt ist das Riddler Rennen. Warum zum Teufel kann ich die Riddler Hindernisse nur mit Strg Links ausschalten und diese Funktion nicht umlegen ? Wer kam auf die intelligente Idee diese Funktion nicht frei belegbar zu machen. Für einen wie mich der mit Pfeilsteuerung spielt echt belastend. Aber das Spiel macht bislang echt Spaß.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Juli 2016)

Aufgrund meiner über alle Maße herausragenden Dummheit ist es mir eindrucksvoll gelungen, versehentlich meine Speicherstände von S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl zu löschen, nachdem ich das Spiel ca. zur Hälfte durchgezockt habe (gerade aus Lab X18 raus). Da ich keine Lust habe, alles nochmal von vorne anzufangen, hab ich mir jetzt wieder *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat* auf die Platte gepackt und blase mir das Ding gerade mit ein paar Mods auf (Absolute Structures, Absolute Nature, Arsenal Overhaul). Irgendwann muss ich auch noch Clear Sky spielen, aber nicht jetzt.


----------



## smutjesmooth (25. Juli 2016)

Zur Zeit fast nur Dirt Rally. was für ein geiles Fahrgefühl. Gefällt mir sehr gut das Game. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist die Credits Anzeige im Menu. Die hätten auch gleich weiße Schrift auf weißem Untergrund nehmen können um zu verschleiern wieviel Guthaben man im Moment hat.. 
Ich hab noch nicht gegoogled ob es dafür eine Mod gibt damit die Schrift dort schwarz ist. Mal sehen.


----------



## McDrake (25. Juli 2016)

*Darkness II*

Gradlinig, brutal, nicht all zu lang, wie ich annehme.
Nachdem ich den ersten Teil früher mal auf der XBox  durchgespielt hatte, interessierte mich schon, wie sich der zweite Teil spielt.
Hatte bei den Tests die Befürchtung, dass, dass mich der Cellshading-Look zu stark...hmm abschreckt.. keine Ahnung. 
Es gibt Spiele (XIII), bei denen störst mich nicht.
aber da dies schon ein Stilbruch zu Teil eins war...

Aber es ist halt so:
Grafik ist nicht alles und manchmal sogar weniger als man denkt.
Hab Spass mit dem Game und werds definitiv zu Ende spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juli 2016)

Nur noch 3 Achievements, dann habe ich die 100% bei *Party Hard* - und ein perfektes Spiel mehr auf dem Konto. Auch danach werde ich es wohl dann und wann wieder mal anpacken. Ich komme davon - und vom süchtig-machenden Soundtrack - einfach nicht los. ^^

Derweil hab ich *The Walking Dead - Michonne* gestartet und die erste Episode in einem Rutsch durchgespielt.
Viel QTE-Action, noch mehr Dialog, Null Rätsel. Hätte mich erstaunt wenn es anders wäre.
Aber es gefällt mir trotzdem. Das Spiel-Menu hat Stil, das Intro einen ungewohnten Titel-Song, eine gewisse "Outlaw-Atmo" hat auch das Hauptcharakter-bezogene Musik-Thema... Und die bewährte Telltale-Formel schmeckt nach den vielen Jahren und Spielen immernoch so gut wie beim ersten *TWD*.


----------



## McDrake (27. Juli 2016)

Bibliothek durchstöbert und mich für 
*GUN*
Entschieden.
Ein Titel, den ich auf der 360 mal durchgespielt hatte.
Vom Gameplay her macht trotzdem noch Spass., auch wenn die Grafik nicht mehr ganz so hübsch ausschaut.
Schade, dass man keine neuen Texturen gemacht hat.
Aber die Englischen Sprecher sind ja eh cool


----------



## Rising-Evil (27. Juli 2016)

* Wolfenstein - The New Order *
Absolut geniale Atmosphäre & tolle Synchro...
Für mich der beste Shooter seit langer, langer Zeit...
Zum Glück hab ich 'ne Uncut-Version mit deutschen Sprachfiles & der NS-Symbolik...
Es gibt als passionierter deutscher Gamer heutzutage wenig nervigeres als herausgeschnittene Hakenkreuze in Spielen - das zerstört die Immersion brutalst


----------



## Rising-Evil (27. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da Max Payne (1) momentan nicht will [...]


Wie äußert sich das ?


----------



## McDrake (27. Juli 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Wie äußert sich das ?


Müsste sich um das Problem hier handeln:
http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-pc...-steamversion-unter-win-10-a.html#post9994092

Weiss allerdings nicht, obs mit den Tipps, mit denen das Spiel bei mir läuft, bei ihm jetzt geklappt hat.


----------



## Taiwez (28. Juli 2016)

Das erste *The Walking Dead*. Habe das tatsächlich nie ganz durchgespielt, habe irgendwo bei Episode 4 aufgehört und das Spiel dann brachliegen lassen, weswegen ich jetzt einen neuen Spielstand angelegt habe und das Spiel der Vollständigkeit halber noch einmal ganz zocken möchte. Leider bin ich spoilertechnisch extrem vorbelastet, wodurch mir einige Entscheidungen doch leichter gefallen sind, als sie es wahrscheinlich sollten..  

Naja, bin ja selber Schuld daran. hab bis jetzt an jedem Abend eine Episode durchgespielt, so ist das Ganze relativ entspannt. Clementine ist sooo süß!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Juli 2016)

Ich spiel derzeit mal wieder verstärkt *Star Wars: The Old Republic*.
Die Story von Knights of the Fallen Empire geht demnächst mit der letzten Episode ihrem Ende entgegen und ich bin gespannt, was für einen dicken Cliffhanger Bioware uns serviert.
Außerdem habe ich angespornt durch das Light vs. Dark-Event einen neuen Charakter angefangen, der jetzt durch seine Story gespielt wird. Mir fehlen eh noch zwei Klassen für den Status "Legendärer Spieler".


----------



## Taiwez (28. Juli 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich spiel derzeit mal wieder verstärkt *Star Wars: The Old Republic*.
> Die Story von Knights of the Fallen Empire geht demnächst mit der letzten Episode ihrem Ende entgegen und ich bin gespannt, was für einen dicken Cliffhanger Bioware uns serviert.
> Außerdem habe ich angespornt durch das Light vs. Dark-Event einen neuen Charakter angefangen, der jetzt durch seine Story gespielt wird. Mir fehlen eh noch zwei Klassen für den Status "Legendärer Spieler".



Oh Gott, du bist auch so einer.  Mein kleiner Bruder hat das Spiel auch verschlungen wie kein Zweiter ( Ich glaube, der hat innerhalb von knapp2 Monaten den Status legendärer Spieler erreich, er hat wirklich hart durchgezogen für seine Verhältnisse), eigentlich müsste ich das Spiel auch mal wieder herauskramen.. ich hab da mit nem Schmuggler angefangen, der ist jetzt glaube ich so Richtung 30 unterwegs. Wo spielst du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Juli 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Wo spielst du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?



Auf Vanjervalis Chain.
Hauptsächlich Imperium.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Müsste sich um das Problem hier handeln:
> http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-pc...-steamversion-unter-win-10-a.html#post9994092
> 
> Weiss allerdings nicht, obs mit den Tipps, mit denen das Spiel bei mir läuft, bei ihm jetzt geklappt hat.



MP1 läuft mittlerweile. Allerdings nur im Fenstermodus und ohne Antialeasing. Allerdings scheint der Shootdooge-Sprung etwas zu "haken". Läuft nicht so flüssig wie in der Erinnerung (kann aber auch Einbildung sein).  Die Erzählstimme muß ich auch noch fixen.

Jedenfalls funktioniert das Spiel erst einmal im Groben. Suche nun noch nach einem Vollbild-Fix und evtl. nach einem Grafikmod. Ist aber beides eher optional.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> * Wolfenstein - The New Order *
> Absolut geniale Atmosphäre & tolle Synchro...
> Für mich der beste Shooter seit langer, langer Zeit...
> Zum Glück hab ich 'ne Uncut-Version mit deutschen Sprachfiles & der NS-Symbolik...
> Es gibt als passionierter deutscher Gamer heutzutage wenig nervigeres als herausgeschnittene Hakenkreuze in Spielen - das zerstört die Immersion brutalst



seh ich auch so, für mich ist bzw wäre fehlende nazi-symbolik auch ein absoluter atmosphäre-killer.
wolfenstein ohne hakenkreuze? undenkbar!


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Vor allen Dingen geht es in den Spielen gegen die Nazis. Von daher wäre ich mal dafür daß man das Risiko wagt um eine USK-Freigabe der Uncut-Fassung zu erwirken. Vielleicht nicht gerade jetzt im Rahmen der (wieder einmal) hochkochenden Diskussion um Egoshooter. Aber vielleicht wenn die Wogen sich wieder geglättet haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen geht es in den Spielen gegen die Nazis. Von daher wäre ich mal dafür daß man das Risiko wagt um eine USK-Freigabe der Uncut-Fassung zu erwirken. Vielleicht nicht gerade jetzt im Rahmen der (wieder einmal) hochkochenden Diskussion um Egoshooter. Aber vielleicht wenn die Wogen sich wieder geglättet haben.



Nein, das geht zu 99% schief.

Viel besser ist da der Ansatz, z. B. ein pädagogisch eindeutig wertvolles Spiel zu designen, das aber NS-Symbolik enthält. 

Afaik gab es ja schon vor einer Weile den Versuch, eine Art "Anne-Frank-Adventure" zu entwickeln, aber aktuell hört man von dem Projekt nichts mehr.

Ich könnte mir jedenfalls gut vorstellen, dass ein solches Projekt eine nachhaltige Diskussion anstoßen würde - bei einem gesellschaftlich nach wie vor "unbeliebten" FPS wäre das aller Voraussicht nach nicht der Fall.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Genau deswegen sagte ich ja in der aktuellen Situation sicher nicht. Aber dieses Adventure hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm. Ist aber um das Projekt leider sehr still geworden. Hoffentlich ist dem Entwickler nicht das Geld ausgegangen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> seh ich auch so, für mich ist bzw wäre fehlende nazi-symbolik auch ein absoluter atmosphäre-killer.
> wolfenstein ohne hakenkreuze? undenkbar!


Werde nie verstehen warum ein Spiel nur wegen fehlender NS-Kennzeichen gleich voll an Atmo verlieren soll. Das war mir bei MoH latte, bei den Indy-Spielen hat es mir nix ausgemacht, und ein Wolfenstein bleibt auch ohne Hakenkreuze ein Wolfenstein. Die Atmo kommt aus dem Spiel selbst heraus, die Symbolik kann da nebensächlicher gar nicht sein.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Werde nie verstehen warum ein Spiel nur wegen fehlender NS-Kennzeichen gleich voll an Atmo verlieren soll.



musst du ja auch nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Naja bei mir macht es schon einen riesengroßen Unterschied aus, ob in der Deutschen Version von einem Wolfsrudel die Rede ist und in der englischen von Nazis. Ganz zu schweigen daß in der deutschen Fassung ein komplettes Level (KZ) fehlt. Und die fehlende Symbolik tut da ihren Rest dazu.

Imho gehört das Spiel komplett. Und solange es keine Verherrlichung der Nazis ist ist es doch auch imho kein Problem, die Symbolik zu verwenden ? Ein Film wie z.B. Luftschlacht um England, Band of Brothers oder auch Brücke von Arnheim ohne Nazisymbole wäre auch irgendwo "albern".

Selbst bei einem Company of Heroes vermisse ich die realen deutschen Symbole. Oder bei Sniper Elite (wobei bei Sniper Elite seit Teil 2?) wohl weltweit diese Symbolik vermieden worden ist.

In Games mit historischem Background gehören die realen Symbole hinein. Und solange die Thematik nicht unter die Rubrik Volksverhetzung fällt oder in andere strafbare Fälle einzuordnen wäre sähe ich persönlich keinen Grund das Spiel zu cutten bzw. zu verbieten. Und wenn wäre das Spiel auch ohne die Symbolik zu verbieten.

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, daß man nach über 70 Jahren endlich einmal (solange es sich um "normale" Games (wie Saboteur, Wolfenstein, Medal of Honor u.a.) geht einen freieren Umgang mit der Symbolik pflegen kann.


----------



## Taiwez (28. Juli 2016)

Tatsächlich habe ich die deutsche Version ebenfalls abgebrochen, aufgrund der fehlenden Nazi-Thematik. Ich fand es einfach lächerlich, wie hier von "den Wölfen" gesprochen wurde, war für mich schon ein ziemlicher Einschnitt in die Atmosphäre, unnötiger ging es kaum.

Außerdem wurde wohl eine Szene (trotz 100% Uncut Siegel ) wohl entfernt..



Spoiler



Die Szene, in der man aus dem "Ofen" steigt..



Wenn ich so ein Spiel spiele, dann erwarte ich auch das Gesamtpaket und nicht irgendwas Weichgespühltes..


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Selbst bei einem Company of Heroes vermisse ich die realen deutschen Symbole.



Für den ersten Teil gibt's definitiv entsprechende Mods, für den zweiten afaik auch. 

Ich muss sagen, bei CoH stört's mich eigentlich gar nicht. Bei einem Großteil der deutschen Einheiten handelt es sich um Wehrmacht und da passt ja grundsätzlich das verwendete Eiserne Kreuz. 
Okay, es gibt auch Einheiten, die anhand von Uniform/Ausrüstung eindeutig der Waffen-SS zuzuordnen sind, aber nun gut...

Bei einem Spiel wie Wolfenstein würde es mich allerdings massiv stören, denn erstens mag ich keinen Schwachsinn a la "Wölfe", "Wolfsrudel", etc. - und einen komplett gestrichenen Level, das geht gar nicht in meinen Augen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Es geht mir hier halt um das Grundprinzip. In einem historischen Spiel gehört die historisch korrekte Symbolik. Das ist wie gesagt auch ein großes Manko an Sniper Elite V2/3. Bei Teil 1 bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es da eine uncut-Fassung gibt.

Das wäre das gleiche als würde in einem Spiel zum Thema Unabhängigkeitskriege die USA-Flagge mit 50 Sternen wehen.


----------



## Exar-K (28. Juli 2016)

Ist auch bei mir der Grund, weshalb ich die letzten Wolfenstein-Titel immer noch nicht gespielt habe.
Das Interesse wäre durchaus vorhanden, aber auf Zensur reagiere ich allergisch.
Und durch diverse zusätzliche Späße wie Regionlock, wurde das Beschaffen einer Uncutfassung noch mehr erschwert.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Und durch diverse zusätzliche Späße wie Regionlock, wurde das Beschaffen einer Uncutfassung noch mehr erschwert.



erschwert, ja.
aber es ist nun wirklich keine hexerei, die uncut-fassung auch hier zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Exar-K (28. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> erschwert, ja.
> aber es ist nun wirklich keine hexerei, die uncut-fassung auch hier zum laufen zu bringen.


Stimmt, aber so groß ist das Interesse dann auch wieder nicht.
Mein Backlog ist so riesig, dass potentielle Neuzugänge schon bei kleinen Verstimmungen meinerseits mit Nichtachtung bestraft werden.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juli 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber so groß ist das Interesse dann auch wieder nicht.
> Mein Backlog ist so riesig, dass potentielle Neuzugänge schon bei kleinen Verstimmungen meinerseits mit Nichtachtung bestraft werden.



Hm, geht mir genauso.

Man könnte es als "gehobene Ansprüche bei fortschreitendem Alter" bezeichnen, oder aber als das unzufriedene Genörgel alter Säcke...


----------



## McDrake (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> MP1 läuft mittlerweile. Allerdings nur im Fenstermodus und ohne Antialeasing. Allerdings scheint der Shootdooge-Sprung etwas zu "haken". Läuft nicht so flüssig wie in der Erinnerung (kann aber auch Einbildung sein).  Die Erzählstimme muß ich auch noch fixen.
> 
> Jedenfalls funktioniert das Spiel erst einmal im Groben. Suche nun noch nach einem Vollbild-Fix und evtl. nach einem Grafikmod. Ist aber beides eher optional.


Schon den Borderless-Progi probiert?
Dann noch die Datei von hier runterladen:
Widescreen Fixes Pack by ThirteenAG
Dann ist das Bild auch nicht mehr verzogen.

Bei mir siehts dann so aus (Vollbild-Borderless):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Thx. Muß ich heute abend echt mal checken.


----------



## golani79 (28. Juli 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> * Wolfenstein - The New Order *
> Absolut geniale Atmosphäre & tolle Synchro...
> Für mich der beste Shooter seit langer, langer Zeit...
> Zum Glück hab ich 'ne Uncut-Version mit deutschen Sprachfiles & der NS-Symbolik...
> Es gibt als passionierter deutscher Gamer heutzutage wenig nervigeres als herausgeschnittene Hakenkreuze in Spielen - das zerstört die Immersion brutalst



Wenn du mit der englischen Sprache keine allzugroßen Probleme hast, würde ich die Originalversion empfehlen - hab mir einige Szenen zum Vergleich in der Synchronfassung angesehen und meiner Meinung nach, geht da schon einiges an Atmo und Witz verloren.
Weiß nicht, wie es anderen geht dabei, aber an der Synchro stört es mich auch, dass alle Deutsch quatschen - egal obs Amerikaner oder Deutsche sind.




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Werde nie verstehen warum ein Spiel nur  wegen fehlender NS-Kennzeichen gleich voll an Atmo verlieren soll. Das  war mir bei MoH latte, bei den Indy-Spielen hat es mir nix ausgemacht,  und ein Wolfenstein bleibt auch ohne Hakenkreuze ein Wolfenstein. Die  Atmo kommt aus dem Spiel selbst heraus, die Symbolik kann da  nebensächlicher gar nicht sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Bei Wolfenstein sinds ja nicht nur die Symbole - da wird auch alles andere umgekrempelt und schon kämpft man gegen eine Sekte und nicht mehr gegen Nazis.
Zu den anderen Spielen - dachte immer, in MoH wären eh keine - bis mir letztens wo untergekommen ist, dass die Originalversion in DE nicht erhältlich ist und bei den anderen Spielen ist mir auch nie was aufgefallen / abgegangen.
Du siehst, es geht also nicht rein um die Symbolik


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> W
> Zu den anderen Spielen - dachte immer, in MoH wären eh keine - bis mir letztens wo untergekommen ist, dass die Originalversion in DE nicht erhältlich ist und bei den anderen Spielen ist mir auch nie was aufgefallen / abgegangen.
> Du siehst, es geht also nicht rein um die Symbolik



Naja nicht ganz. Als Origin mal MoH als Gratis-Spiel drin hatte gabs für die Deutschen (ausversehen?) auch die Uncutfassung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit der englischen Sprache keine allzugroßen Probleme hast, würde ich die Originalversion empfehlen - hab mir einige Szenen zum Vergleich in der Synchronfassung angesehen und meiner Meinung nach, geht da schon einiges an Atmo und Witz verloren.
> Weiß nicht, wie es anderen geht dabei, aber an der Synchro stört es mich auch, dass alle Deutsch quatschen - egal obs Amerikaner oder Deutsche sind.



Ja, ich würde bei Wolfenstein auch die englische Fassung empfehlen.
Zum einen, weil es mehr Atmo bringt, wenn Deutsche deutsch reden und Amis englisch.
Aber vor allem, weil in der deutschen Fassung auch die Sprache zensiert ist.
So wird aus Obersturmbannführerin Engel einfach Oberstleutnant Engel. Was halt völliger Quark ist.


----------



## Rising-Evil (28. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte nur den Vorgänger * Wolfenstein * auf Englisch gespielt & da hatten alle Widerstandskämpfer so einen grausamen deutschen Akzent, was auch der Grund war, warum ich im Nachfolger eine deutsche Tonspur wollte - nebenbei bemerkt, finde ich dass die Zensur in "The New Order" zumindest recht annehmbar ist - obgleich ich sie in Spielen wie "Saboteur" besser gelöst fand
(So werden dort z.B. "Nazis" zu "Deutschen" - das ist zwar viel zu verallgemeinernd, aber im historischen Kontext gesehen (da es im besetzten Paris spielt) ,auch akzeptabel)


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2016)

Mal wieder Party Hard gezockt

Die Level wo ich eine Bombe bekomme, oder wo ich das Essen vergiften kann oder grossflächig Feuer legen kann oder einen Serienmörder rufen kann gehen ja noch. Auch schlafen Leute lassen sich leicht ermorden aber manchmal sieht mich eine person durch eine Wand wo kein Fenster ist und ruft dann die Polizei und dann ist das level meist vorbei.

hattest du das auch sauerlandboy ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Mal wieder Party Hard gezockt
> 
> Die Level wo ich eine Bombe bekomme, oder wo ich das Essen vergiften kann oder grossflächig Feuer legen kann oder einen Serienmörder rufen kann gehen ja noch. Auch schlafen Leute lassen sich leicht ermorden aber manchmal sieht mich eine person durch eine Wand wo kein Fenster ist und ruft dann die Polizei und dann ist das level meist vorbei.
> 
> hattest du das auch sauerlandboy ?


Schätze du hast dich da zu nah bei einer Leiche aufgehalten, in dem Falle vermutet der jeweilige aufgeschreckte Gast sofort dass du der Mörder bist. Da musst du immer genügend Distanz zu den Leichen bewahren... Und ansonsten den alten Polizisten abhängen bzw. ein Paar Mal um den Tisch oder so im Kreis laufen bis er die Schnauze voll hat.

Hab die Story-Levels plus Zusatzlevels in etwa 13 oder 14 Stunden geschafft. Manche gehen fix, andere brauchen mehrere Anläufe. Ist aber schaffbar.

Ist nicht selten viel Trial and Error im Spiel, aber es macht jederzeit Fun. Allein der geniale Soundtrack motiviert mich immer wieder es erneut zu starten.


----------



## smutjesmooth (31. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal Battleborn gekauft für sagenhafte 6,65 €. 
Aber ich muss sagen so schlecht wie das Spiel überall gemacht wird ist es doch gar nicht. Gut ich hab bisher nur den Prolog und die missionen 1 und 2 vom Singleplayer gespielt. Macht aber sehr viel Spaß. Online werde ich das demnächst dann auch mal probieren. Bin gespannt. Aber für den Preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## McDrake (31. Juli 2016)

Hab heute mal 
*Forza Apex *
runtergeladen und gespielt.
Klasse Forza-Feeling, wie ich es von der 360 noch kenne.
Schöne Grafik, gutes Fahrgefühl.
Für ein paar Runden zwischendurch und dann noch gratis:
Kann man nicht meckern
(es sei denn, man meckert aus Prinzip gegen MS)


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2016)

gut das mich daran erinnerst, nachdem das mit dem letzten (aktuellen -.-) Treiber gezickt hat wollte ich mir ja auch nochmal Forza anschauen


----------



## Scholdarr (1. August 2016)

Fallout Shelter 


...immer noch...


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2016)

Am WE, hier noch einmal vielen Dank an meine Frau, an zwei Abenden ARK ... das Spiel macht echt Laune, vor allem wenn man es mit drei Freunden zusammen spielt!


----------



## Exar-K (1. August 2016)

Ich dachte Survival-Simulation hast du jeden Tag bei der Arbeit?


----------



## Spassbremse (1. August 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich dachte Survival-Simulation hast du jeden Tag bei der Arbeit?



...aber leider ohne Dinos.


----------



## Exar-K (1. August 2016)

Dann soll er sich eine ganz alte Sekretärin einstellen. Die geht dann doch bestimmt als Dino durch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Dann soll er sich eine ganz alte Sekretärin einstellen. Die geht dann doch bestimmt als Dino durch.


"Ganz alt" = über 30?

Du weist dass wir von Rabowke sprechen... 

Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich dachte Survival-Simulation hast du jeden Tag bei der Arbeit?



nicht eher Der Job Simulator? 
Job Simulator on Steam


----------



## Exar-K (1. August 2016)

Vermutlich Evil Genius


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Vermutlich Evil Genius



das ist eher davon wo er nachts von Träumt


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2016)

Evil Genius gehört in der Tat zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsspielen ... ich fordere einen zweiten Teil! ASAP!


----------



## Bonkic (1. August 2016)

...und da bin ich auch schon wieder fertig mit *uncharted 2 (remaster)*.
nochmals deutlich besser als teil 1, insgesamt wirklich super. 
so durchgängig am stück hat mich schon lange kein spiel mehr bei der stange gehalten, wollte das pad beinahe gar nicht mehr weglegen. 
trotz erneut ein paar imo unfairer stellen und zu viel ballerei. 
ich fand ehrlich gesagt auch die grafik schon ziemlich gut, bei teil 4 fallen mir vermutlich die augen aus dem kopf.


----------



## golani79 (1. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ]...] bei teil 4 fallen mir vermutlich die augen aus dem kopf.



This ^ 

Jo, Ballereien hättens meiner Meinung nach auch ein wenig einsparen können.
Aber ansonsten doch ziemlich gut - Teil 2 war nach Teil 4 mein Favorit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2016)

*TWD - Michonne (Episode 2)*

Puh... Wieder reichlich Action, aber noc h mehr Drama. VIEL Drama. Allen voran Michonnes Alptraum-Flashbacks gehen richtig an die Nieren, und kurz vorm Ende dann noch eine Mega-Schrecksekunde.

Telltale, I love you... 

Zu dumm dass man weiss dass nur noch eine finale Episode auf einen wartet. Würde zu gern noch VIEL mehr davon sehen... Aber ich hoffe und freue mich auf ein gelungenes Ende. Und Season 3 steht ja auch in Bälde vor der Türe, von daher...


----------



## golani79 (1. August 2016)

Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich mir TWD - Michonne holen soll - gäbe es grade im Angebot im PSN Store.

Schon empfehlenswert, wenn man TWD von Telltale bisher mochte?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. August 2016)

Noch 1h 24m dann geht es los mit *Batman: A Telltale Series*.  
Ich freu mich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich mir TWD - Michonne holen soll - gäbe es grade im Angebot im PSN Store.
> 
> Schon empfehlenswert, wenn man TWD von Telltale bisher mochte?


Ich wüsste nicht einen Grund warum man *Michonne* meiden sollte. Regie, Dialoge, Story, Charakterzeichnung - bezogen auf die TItelfigur - sind immernoch auf gewohnt hohem Telltale-Niveau, und die betagte Engine fällt überhaupt nicht negativ ins Auge. Stilistisch passt es seit Anbeginn der Reihe. Nur den Punkt dass der Rätselpart hier kaum noch wirklich vorhanden ist sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten. Wenn letzteres nicht sauer aufstößt kann und soll man sich diese Mini-Season ruhig antun.

Ich selbst bin ja sowieso dafür zu begeistern, *TWD* ist neben *Star Trek* einfach DAS Franchise an das ich mein Herz voll und ganz verloren hab.


----------



## golani79 (1. August 2016)

Dann hol ich es mir gleich


----------



## MichaelG (1. August 2016)

Aktuell Just Cause 3. Macht mal wieder Laune alles zu zerlegen. Und es ist bislang nicht so eintönig wie Teil 2.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Noch 1h 24m dann geht es los mit *Batman: A Telltale Series*.
> Ich freu mich.



Und durch.
Telltale läuft wieder zu Höchstform auf.
Die erste Episode war grandios.
Story und Charaktere sind 1A.
Schön auch, dass es ein paar kleine spielerische Neuerungen gibt.


----------



## Scholdarr (2. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Und durch.
> Telltale läuft wieder zu Höchstform auf.
> Die erste Episode war grandios.
> Story und Charaktere sind 1A.
> Schön auch, dass es ein paar kleine spielerische Neuerungen gibt.



Ist das auch für Leute geeignet, die mit Superhelden wenig anfangen können, aber auf Spiele mit geiler Story stehen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. August 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ist das auch für Leute geeignet, die mit Superhelden wenig anfangen können, aber auf Spiele mit geiler Story stehen?



Hmm, gute Frage.
Es schadet auf jeden Fall nicht, etwas Ahnung vom Batman-Universum zu haben.
Das Spiel hält sich nicht viel mit Erklärungen auf. 
Wenn man nicht weiß, wer z.B. Oswald Cobblepot ist, geht man vermutlich anders mit der Person um.
Auf der anderen Seite würde das auch zur Story passen, weil Batman da noch am Anfang seiner "Karriere" steht und ebenfalls vieles noch nicht weiß.
Außerdem ist das keine reine Batman-Geschichte, es geht vor allem sehr viel um Bruce Wayne.
Seine inneren Dämon, sein hadern mit der Vergangenheit usw.

Einen Versuch ist es sicherlich wert.
Ich kann selbst schlecht einschätzen, wie jemand ohne Vorkenntnisse die Geschichte aufnimmt.


----------



## Scholdarr (2. August 2016)

Na, das klingt doch gar nicht mal so übel. Danke für die kurze Einschätzung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Und durch.
> Telltale läuft wieder zu Höchstform auf.
> Die erste Episode war grandios.
> Story und Charaktere sind 1A.
> Schön auch, dass es ein paar kleine spielerische Neuerungen gibt.


Hat es wie *Michonne* direkt vom Start weg multilinguale Untertitel?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat es wie *Michonne* direkt vom Start weg multilinguale Untertitel?



Ich glaube schon.
Spiele nicht mit UT, daher kann ich es nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen.


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat es wie *Michonne* direkt vom Start weg multilinguale Untertitel?



steam sagt ja.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> steam sagt ja.


Und das schon Monate bevor das Spiel überhaupt erschienen ist. Darum frage ich vorsichtshalber jemanden der schon Hand ans Spiel gelegt hat, zumal Telltale in der Vergangenheit bekanntermaßen deutsche Untertitel erst viel später nachgeliefert hat. Aber wenn multilinguale Texte nun von Anfang an dazugehören spricht das für ein vorteilhaftes Umdenken der Kalifornier. [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2016)

... lern doch einfach Englisch?


----------



## golani79 (2. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Schön auch, dass es ein paar kleine spielerische Neuerungen gibt.



Inwiefern - kannst du das vlt. in 1-2 Sätzen ein wenig näher erläutern?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. August 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Inwiefern - kannst du das vlt. in 1-2 Sätzen ein wenig näher erläutern?



In den QTE-Kämpfen gibt es ein paar neue Elemente (Bewegungsrichtung und Taste gleichzeitig sowie eine Art Zielkreis, schwer zu beschreiben).
An einem Tatort müssen Hinweise gefunden und diese dann logisch mit einander verknüpft werden, um die Ereignisse zu rekonstruieren.
Vor einem Angriff späht man per Drohne das Gebiet aus und legt bereits vorher den Ablauf des Kampfes fest, indem man Gegner mit möglichen Aktionen verknüpft.
Alles nicht weltbewegendes, aber nette Zusätze, die ein wenig an die Sherlock Holmes-Spiele erinnern. (das Vorstellungskraft-Feature von Holmes)


----------



## golani79 (2. August 2016)

Dank dir!

Klingt gut - denke, ich werde es mir auf alle Fälle holen.
Aber bei dem warte ich vlt. mal ab, bis alle Episoden raus sind - bei GoT wars ja schon wieder recht nervig, immer so lange zu warten auf die nächste


----------



## Scholdarr (2. August 2016)

Hat jemand Bock auf die Closed Beta von For Honor (PC) vom 04.08. bis zum 09.08.? Ich darf noch drei Freunde einladen.


----------



## MichaelG (2. August 2016)

Sehr gern


----------



## Scholdarr (3. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sehr gern


Hast ne PN.


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2016)

Thx.


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2016)

So gestern mal wieder eine Runde Just Cause 3. Es ist zwar nett, daß man den Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas angehoben hat (Miniguns lassen sich offensichtlich nicht mal eben abnehmen; oder kommt das erst noch mit Freischaltungen?) aber die Jetangriffe sind ja bitterböse. Keine Chance gehabt. Ich brauchte 20 Anläufe um die eine Basis in Feno zu zerlegen. Weil die Jets einem so gut wie keine Chance gelassen haben. Weder aus der Luft (weil die Luftabwehr effektiv gegen Helis war). Am Boden auch nicht (es kamen 4-5 Helis, die ich platt machen konnte, aber 2-3 Jets ? Die waren da und man war platt, bevor man wußte woher die gekommen sind.  Und nach Eroberung flogen die Jets die befreite Basis an und griffen weiter an. Aber die Luftabwehr holt die Jets nicht runter ? WTF?  

Naja egal die Basis von Feno hab ich dann schrittweise irgendwie doch gepackt. Jetzt hab ich auf der Insel nur noch die Provinzen Lavanda und Lacos zu "räumen". Bin bei gerade mal 7% und hab schon locker 10 h im Spiel versenkt. JC3 wird wohl wieder mal ein Spiel werden, was eine 3-stellige Stundenzahl "schlucken" wird. Vor allen Dingen sind die Kommentare der "Regimesender" und deren Begründung nach der Eroberung irgendwie genial.


----------



## Rabowke (3. August 2016)

... und ich sitz hier und bastel mir eine Axt aus Holz, Feuerstein und Stroh.


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2016)

Was zockst Du denn FC Primal ? oder Ark ?


----------



## Bonkic (3. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was zockst Du denn FC Primal ? oder Ark ?



klingt eher nach rl in big b.


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2016)

Roofl.   Jagt Rabowke die Sekretärin mit einem Steinbeil durchs Büro an den Kopierer ?


----------



## Rabowke (3. August 2016)

Hehe ... Ark mit Kumpels. Nachdem unser "Strandhaus" und die mit Mühe und viel Zeitaufwand gezähmten Dinos von einem T-Rex Verschnitt gefressen wurden, haben wir jetzt ein stylisches Jagdhaus, inkl. Räucherkammer und Wasserversorgung.



Allerdings geht für meinen Geschmack zuviel Zeit für "stupide" Dinge drauf ...


----------



## Spassbremse (3. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Roofl.   Jagt Rabowke die Sekretärin mit einem Steinbeil durchs Büro an den Kopierer ?



So ein Quatsch.

Natürlich braucht man das für die Kundenakquise, Stichwort "schlagkräftige Argumente". 
Tststststs...


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2016)

ROFL*


----------



## golani79 (3. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings geht für meinen Geschmack zuviel Zeit für "stupide" Dinge drauf ...



Stell dir halt ein paar Peasants ein


----------



## Bonkic (3. August 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Stell dir halt ein paar Peasants ein



scholdarr sucht grad freunde...


----------



## Rabowke (3. August 2016)

Was eine Frage bzgl. Ark wäre ... kann man das 'farmen' von Materialien irgendwie automatisieren? Klar, man kann Beeren und Co. in Feldern anbauen und nach einer gewissen Zeit ernten.

Aber wie sieht's mit Holz, Stein, Öl, Metalle [...] aus?

Was den Vorschlag von golani79 betrifft, das XP System in Ark würde verraten, wenn ich es in Ark so mache wie auf Arbeit. Mich einfach in mein Zimmer einschließen und eine Runde schlafen.


----------



## Rabowke (3. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> scholdarr sucht grad freunde...



... wieso verwundert mich das nicht?


----------



## Scholdarr (3. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> scholdarr sucht grad freunde...


Gute Freunde kann man nie genug haben.


----------



## Bonkic (3. August 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Gute Freunde kann man nie genug haben.



vor allem kann die niemand trennen!


----------



## Spassbremse (3. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vor allem kann die niemand trennen!



Du meinst natürlich "niehmahnt trehnenn"? 

...zum Glück singen Fußballer heute nicht mehr, jedenfalls nicht öffentlich.


----------



## McDrake (3. August 2016)

Echten Freunden gibt man ein Küsschen oder zwei.


----------



## Lukecheater (3. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Echten Freunden gibt man ein Küsschen oder zwei.




Oder eine Schachtel Pralinen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2016)

Soo Just Cause 3. Die erste große Insel ist befreit. Da werde ich wohl als nächstes erst einmal die freigeschalteten Herausforderungen erledigen und die Fundstücke suchen.

Aber ab Morgen ist für die nächsten 4 Tage erst einmal For Honor Beta-Time.


----------



## golani79 (3. August 2016)

For Hodor würd ich auch gerne testen - hab leider keinen Key. 

Bin momentan an Blood & Wine dran. 
Sehr gut gelungenes Add-On!


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> For Hodor würd ich auch gerne testen - hab leider keinen Key.
> [...]


For Hodor? Das Spin-Off zu GoT?


----------



## golani79 (4. August 2016)

Ja, genau das


----------



## Spassbremse (4. August 2016)

Hodor...? 

Hodor. Hodor, Hodor.

Hodor. 


Das musste einfach mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hodor...?
> 
> Hodor. Hodor, Hodor.
> 
> ...



*Hodor!*


----------



## Rhak (4. August 2016)

Kann mir mal jemand verraten was diese Unverschämtheit soll, Witcher 3 so verflucht poliert und prallvoll mit Content zu produzieren? Ich hab nicht so viel Zeit zum zocken, da häng ich doch ein halbes Jahr dran...


----------



## McDrake (4. August 2016)

Rhak schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand verraten was diese Unverschämtheit soll, Witcher 3 so verflucht poliert und prallvoll mit Content zu produzieren? Ich hab nicht so viel Zeit zum zocken, da häng ich doch ein halbes Jahr dran...



Bin heute eben auch wieder der Sucht verfallen.
Es ist einfach zum k...schön. An jeder Ecke findet man eine SCHÖNE DESIGNTE (!!) Quest.


----------



## Wynn (4. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hodor...?
> 
> Hodor. Hodor, Hodor.
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VWcZSvqLTDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (4. August 2016)

Kurz zu For Honor: Das bisher gezeigte ist geilll. Hoffe noch auf einen guten SP. Mehr darf ich leider nicht verraten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kurz zu For Honor: Das bisher gezeigte ist geilll. Hoffe noch auf einen guten SP. Mehr darf ich leider nicht verraten.


??? Warst du beim Entwickler zu Gast oder wie? ^^


----------



## MichaelG (4. August 2016)

Nope Closed Beta läuft.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. August 2016)

Ich kann immer noch zwei Leute dazu einladen, falls jemand Lust hat, For Honor auszuprobieren (Closed Beta läuft noch bis zum 09.08.). Und nein, ihr müsst natürlich nicht mit mir zocken, falls hier jemand deswegen zögert. Ihr könnt mich auch gerne nach der Einladung direkt wieder aus eurer Uplay-Freundeliste kicken, ich zock eh so gut wie nie im MP...


----------



## McDrake (4. August 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich kann immer noch zwei Leute dazu einladen, falls jemand Lust hat, For Honor auszuprobieren (Closed Beta läuft noch bis zum 09.08.). Und nein, ihr müsst natürlich nicht mit mir zocken, falls hier jemand deswegen zögert. Ihr könnt mich auch gerne nach der Einladung direkt wieder aus eurer Uplay-Freundeliste kicken, ich zock eh so gut wie nie im MP...




Mein PC ist leider wohl zu schwach und MP ist inzwischen wirklich nicht mehr mein Ding.
Zu wenig Zeit, zu viel Arbeit.. ach, und irgendwo ist auch noch eine Frau
*suchengeh*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. August 2016)

Und das war's dann auch schon mit *TWD - Michonne*. Letzte Episode war nochmal reich an Adrealin, Tragik und Schocks.

Mit 4 Stunden Gesamtspielzeit wirklich sehr kurz... Genossen hab ich es trotzdem.


----------



## Phurba (4. August 2016)

Hab mal Enderal angefangen. Recht vielversprechend.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. August 2016)

Noch ne Runde Assetto Corsa, irgendein Auto über irgendeine Rennstrecke prügeln. Eigentlich sollte ich für iRacing trainieren, aber ich bin definitiv zu müde dafür. Vielleicht lasse ich diese Woche mal ausfallen.


----------



## Rabowke (5. August 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Noch ne Runde Assetto Corsa, irgendein Auto über irgendeine Rennstrecke prügeln. Eigentlich sollte ich für iRacing trainieren, aber ich bin definitiv zu müde dafür. Vielleicht lasse ich diese Woche mal ausfallen.


... spielst du das eSport mäßig oder warum schreibst du "sollte [...] trainieren"?


----------



## Rhak (5. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin heute eben auch wieder der Sucht verfallen.
> Es ist einfach zum k...schön. An jeder Ecke findet man eine SCHÖNE DESIGNTE (!!) Quest.



Es ist (traurigerweise eigentlich) das erste Spiel seit Mass Effect, bei dem ich wirklich das Gefühl habe, dass dort eine echte, "lebendige" Welt geschaffen wurde. Verstehe jetzt warum die gesamte Gaming Community so darauf abfährt. 

Und dabei kommt No Man's Sky doch schon so bald raus...hach, es ist ein wahres Kreuz mit diesen vielen tollen Spielen... ;P


----------



## Neawoulf (5. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... spielst du das eSport mäßig oder warum schreibst du "sollte [...] trainieren"?



Nicht direkt. Zumindest fahre ich in keiner geschlossenen Liga oder sowas. Aber in der Leistungsklasse, in der ich inzwischen stecke, ist einfach sehr viel Training (für mich zumindest) nötig, um mithalten zu können und für andere Fahrer nicht zum gefährlichen Hindernis zu werden. Da das Spiel für mich auf Dauer aber gerade deshalb zu zeitaufwendig ist, will ich damit am Ende der Saison aufhören. Bis dahin möchte ich aber das maximal mögliche Punkte-Ergebnis rausholen. Aber im Moment kommt da einfach zuviel dazwischen, daher lasse ich diese Woche evtl. ausfallen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2016)

doofe frage @neawolf: ist man mit vr-headest auf der nase eigentlich "besser"?


----------



## Rabowke (5. August 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nicht direkt. Zumindest fahre ich in keiner geschlossenen Liga oder sowas. Aber in der Leistungsklasse, in der ich inzwischen stecke, ist einfach sehr viel Training (für mich zumindest) nötig, um mithalten zu können und für andere Fahrer nicht zum gefährlichen Hindernis zu werden. Da das Spiel für mich auf Dauer aber gerade deshalb zu zeitaufwendig ist, will ich damit am Ende der Saison aufhören. Bis dahin möchte ich aber das maximal mögliche Punkte-Ergebnis rausholen. Aber im Moment kommt da einfach zuviel dazwischen, daher lasse ich diese Woche evtl. ausfallen.



Du nimmst das schon ernst, oder? Find ich aber gut und davor hab ich respekt!


----------



## Neawoulf (5. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> doofe frage @neawolf: ist man mit vr-headest auf der nase eigentlich "besser"?



Meiner Meinung nach nicht, aber es ist sehr viel leichter gut zu sein, bzw. man kommt sehr viel leichter rein, man schätzt Entfernungen, Geschwindigkeiten usw. leichter ab, hat mehr Übersicht dadurch, dass man den Kopf frei bewegen kann. Aber ein guter Fahrer am Monitor ist nicht schlechter, als ein vergleichbar guter Fahrer mit nem VR-Headset. Viele der guten Fahrer nutzen dabei nicht einmal ein 3-Monitor-System, sondern einen einzelnen 16:9 Monitor. Der größte Vorteil von VR ist immer noch die bessere Immersion. Ohne Oculus Rift hätte ich vielleicht nie die Begeisterung für Simracing gefunden, die ich jetzt habe. Es ist halt ein Unterschied, ob man ein Auto auf nem Monitor sieht oder ob man optisch tatsächlich drin sitzt.




Rabowke schrieb:


> Du nimmst das schon ernst, oder? Find ich aber gut und davor hab ich respekt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Halbwegs. Ich fahre ehrlich gesagt lieber, als dass ich Rennen fahre. Ich wollte iRacing halt mal ausprobieren und hab mich für drei Monate (eine Saison) registriert. Hab dann schnell gemerkt, dass ich mit (zu) viel Training gut mithalten kann und fahre inzwischen innerhalb der Anfängerliga (in der nicht nur Anfänger fahren, die aber halt von Anfang an für jeden zugänglich ist) teilweise mit den besten Fahrer (gegen die ich zwar meist nicht gewinne, aber je höher die durchschnittliche Wertung der Fahrer ist, die an einem Rennen teilnehmen, desto mehr Punkte kann ich abstauben, selbst wenn ich nur z. B. Vierter oder Fünfter im Rennen werde. Ich bin aber ehrlich gesagt froh, wenn die Saison vorbei ist, weil ich dann nicht mehr das Gefühl hab, jede Woche ein Rennen fahren zu müssen, um meine Position innerhalb der Meisterschaft zu erhalten.


----------



## Homerous (7. August 2016)

Ich habe für die durch Chuck Ragan (hören!) zu Flame in the Flood gefunden und war für eine Woche beschäftigt. Mittlerweile spiele ich nebenbei noch Tropico 5 (weils vor was weiß ich wievielen Monaten mit PS+ gratis war ), aber dort benutzt meine Frau immer meine Speicherstände und dann wird aus der schön dreckigen Wirtschaftsmacht ein Touristenparadies. Bah, Touristen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. August 2016)

Bei der Überlegung was als nächstes durchgespielt werden kann hab ich durch puren Zufall das Episoden-Adventure "The Lion's Song" im Steam-Shop entdeckt. Die erste von vier Episoden ist kostenlos, also einfach mal rein geschnuppert - und wurde mit einer guten Spielstunde prima unterhalten.

Es hat was von "TWD", auch dort zählen fast ausschließlich Entscheidungen die den Story-Verlauf dezent beeinflussen, nur auf QTEs trifft man nicht.
Setting: Österreich Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts. Man spielt die junge Musik-Studentin Wilma die in einer einsamen Hütte in den Alpen Ruhe und Inspiration sucht um eine neue Komposition für ein großes Konzert zu erarbeiten. Daneben stehen auch die inneren Ängste der Protagonistin, unerfüllte Wünsche und der Kontakt mit einer fremden Person über die neueste Erfindung - nennt sich Telefon [emoji6] - im Mittelpunkt.

Sehr textlastig, altmodisch gehaltene und sehr farbreduzierte Pixelgrafik, keinerlei Sprachausgabe, dafür aber eine tolle Sound- und Musikkulisse.
Hat mit gefallen. Müsste auch für Neawoulf genau das Richtige sein, er mag ja auch oldschool-getrimmte Indie-Adventures. Allerdings ist mir der Season Pass für die weiteren drei Episoden mit 10 Euro doch etwas zu teuer, da kommen wahrscheinlich auch nur maximal 3 Stunden Spielzeit dazu. Wenn aber mal ein Angebot folgt das ich nicht ablehnen kann, dann gerne. [emoji6] 

Desweiteren hab ich "Trackmania 2: Valley" nochmal ne Chance gegeben, und yeah, endlich läuft es ruckelfrei. Mit ner GTX660ti passte es nicht, auch mit der 970 war kein Perma-Flüssig-Spielen möglich, aber jetzt mit der 1070 läufts. Darf man eigentlich keinem erzählen. 

Egal, die Raser-Sucht hat mich wieder gepackt. Bin gestern bereits unter die besten 10.000 weltweit gekommen. Da ist noch mehr drin. [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (8. August 2016)

* South Park: Stick of Truth *
Ich wär vor Lachen fast vom Stuhl gefallen, als ich in der Uncut-Version erstmals die Nazi-Zombies  hab sprechen hören ...


Spoiler



Da wurden eiskalt Sprachsamples von Adolf Hitler persönlich eingefügt


Typisch South Park ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (8. August 2016)

"This is the Police" durchgespielt. War ganz gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2016)

*Trackmania 2 - Valley*

Worldwide best 5000. [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (8. August 2016)

*Metroid 2 Remake*
Mal kurz angetestet.
Spielt sich gut.
Muss die Padsteuerung noch ein wenig verinnerlichen (oder anpassen).


----------



## Rabowke (8. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Trackmania 2 - Valley*
> 
> Worldwide best 5000. [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Wenn jetzt weltweit nur 5000 spielen, ist das irgendwie nicht so geil!  

Falls es mehr spielen ... gratz?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt weltweit nur 5000 spielen, ist das irgendwie nicht so geil!
> 
> Falls es mehr spielen ... gratz?


Laut Maniaplanet zur Zeit über 145000 aktive Spieler. [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Homerous (8. August 2016)

Ich habe gerade ein echtes First World Problem - ich finde Overwatch nicht gut.
Obwohl, ich finde es schon gut, aber andere Spiele finde ich *besser. *Nein, nicht Battleborn (das konnte ich nicht leiden) und auch nicht TF2 (wurde als Sniper immer geflamt, hab dann Spy als neue Lieblingsklasse gefunden und wurde weitergeflamt ), sondern PvZGW2. Ganz einfach: Warum sollte ich mit 21 Chars spielen, wenn ich auch 120 ausprobieren und lernen kann? Dazu kommt noch, das ich für Ranked zu schlecht bin und keiner aus meinem Freundeskreis Overwatch besitzt. Und so erobere ich zusammen mit meiner Frau im Multiplayer-Koop mit der Superkombi Zitron+Sonnenblume (In Overwatch: Winston+Mercy, in TF2: Heavy+Medic) Zombopolis und bringe meine Hasscharaktere auf Meister. Und spiele mit Begeisterung Kaktee, weil die ist Sniper. Hätte GW2 einen Chat, würde ich jetzt schon totgeflamt (Eiskaktee OP!).

Andererseits liebe ich Hanzo! Ich will mehr Hanzo! Hanzo für alle! Jeder mag einen guten Hanzo im Gegnertam..oder?


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2016)

Ich liebe For Honor. Hammergeil. Schade daß die Beta nur im MP läuft. Aber es macht echt Spaß die Gegnerhorden zu schnetzeln.


----------



## svd (8. August 2016)

"Prey" (2006, Steam) läuft auf Anhieb, auch in meiner Auflösung (1680x1050). Allerdings gibt's bei mir übles Tearing bei den selbstablaufenden Sequenzen.
Das Spiel scheint zudem auf 63fps begrenzt zu sein, da muss evtl. ein ini-edit vorgenommen werden (oder VSync mal anmachen).
Auf jeden Fall gibt's dicke Pluspunkte für den Soundtrack.


----------



## McDrake (8. August 2016)

Nach einigen Monaten mal wieder *Elite dangerous* spielen wollen.
1. neusten Launcher runterladen
CHECK
2. Hotas einstecken
CHECK
3. Trainingsmissionen zum Thema Starten und Cruisen machen, um zu schauen, inwiefern die Konigs noch stimmen
CHECK

Es hat sich einiges getan.
Fühlt sich dank Funksprüchen lebendiger an (wenn der Tower mit russischem Akzent meldet, dass man Erlaubnis zum landen hat, will man am liebst rufen: Chekov Du altes Haus)
Aufträge fühlen sich persönlicher an, dank Portraits und schönen Dankesnachrichten (gabs die schon früher?)
Man sieht auch visuell viel besser, welche Module im Raumschiff Sinn machen und wie ein Auftrag die Gesinnung verändert.

Noch immer ein schöner Trucksimlulator im All.

Finds auch spannend, wie schon Chris Roberts gesagt hat, dass Elite klein anfängt und dann darauf aufbaut.
Wohingegen SC eben alles zusammen produziert, als Gesamtpaket.

Beide Spiele werden wohl so um 2018 "komplett" sein.


----------



## McDrake (8. August 2016)

svd schrieb:


> "Prey" (2006, Steam) läuft auf Anhieb, auch in meiner Auflösung (1680x1050). Allerdings gibt's bei mir übles Tearing bei den selbstablaufenden Sequenzen.
> Das Spiel scheint zudem auf 63fps begrenzt zu sein, da muss evtl. ein ini-edit vorgenommen werden (oder VSync mal anmachen).
> Auf jeden Fall gibt's dicke Pluspunkte für den Soundtrack.



Habs auch grade geladen.
Geht auch auf höherer Auflösung:
Prey | WSGF

Ach, der Soundtrack.
Wirklich sehr cool.


Was für eine Version ists bei euch?
Gibts eine geschnittene Version?


----------



## Michael.Gehrt1 (8. August 2016)

Ich hab die normale "USK"-Fassung. Cut ist gefühlt nichts. Lt. Google auch nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2016)

PS: Für damalige Verhältnisse erstaunlich.


----------



## McDrake (8. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> PS: Für damalige Verhältnisse erstaunlich.



Es ist noch immer ein tolles Game. Grafisch nicht mehr sooo der burner, aber eben noch immer interessant.
Da wird eine  Geschichte erzählt, was man vom neuen DOOM nicht behaupten kann, aber auch niemand erwartet hat.
PREY gehört zu meinen Favoriten in FPS-Bereich.
Dazu kommt noch Riddick. Ebenfalls ein sehr abwechslungsreiches FP-Game mit toller Atmosphäre.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (9. August 2016)

MORDORS SCHATTEN...

Ich hatte es nach dem Kauf nur sehr kurz angespielt...zu unrecht wie ich jetzt feststellen muss  Es könnte sich evtl. noch als etwas eintönig herausstellen, da warte ich aber noch ein bisschen ab mit meinem Urteil. Die optische Aufbereitung gefällt mir recht gut bisher.


----------



## Taiwez (9. August 2016)

Ich hab mir ein Mammut-Projekt für die nächsten Monate zur Aufgabe gemacht: Der Bioware-Marathon! 

Umfassen tut dieser bei mir die alten Knights of the Old Republic-Teile, die komplette Mass Effect Serie (Hoffentlich bekomme ich Teil 1 zum Laufen, der funktioniert bei meinem Origin irgendwie nicht), sowie Dragon Age. Das erlaubt mir auch noch mal eine differenzierte Sicht der Dinge, wie gut die einzelnen Spiele gealtert sind und im Vergleich mit den neueren Spielen abschneiden. 

Da das viel Zeit verschlingen wird, hoffe ich, dass ich das wirklich durchziehe, ich kenne mich ja selber, sprunghaft wie Rabowke bei seinen Sekretärinnen.  

Bock habe ich aber trotzdem ordentlich!


----------



## MichaelG (9. August 2016)

Uff. Das ist echt eine Ansage. Allein Mass Effect 1-3 schluckt ordentlich Zeit.


----------



## Taiwez (9. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Uff. Das ist echt eine Ansage. Allein Mass Effect 1-3 schluckt ordentlich Zeit.



Ich hab Inquisition zum Beispiel nie durchgespielt, hab bei meinem ersten Charakter nen 70 Stunden Spielstand...Ich muss das einfach nachholen, ansonsten mache ich das nie...

Den Rest habe ich aber alles schon einmal durchgespielt, weshalb die nach Dragon Age kommen werden. Hab mich außerdem bei ME mit DLC's eingedeckt und die neuen Enden habe ich da auch noch nicht erspielt.. Da bin ich vor allem auf das Citadel DLC von ME3 gespannt.


----------



## Rabowke (9. August 2016)

... vllt. motiviert dich das, meine aktuelle Sekretärin hab ich seit geraumer Zeit.

Gut, sie hat einige Vorzüge und sagt nicht Nein, aber ich wette, dass sagen Mass Effect und Co. auch nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (9. August 2016)

Wenn es eine 70jährige Jungfer ist kein Wunder.   *duckundschnellweg*


----------



## Neawoulf (10. August 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich schlafen, jetzt hat es mich noch gepackt: Ich zocke *Project CARS* für ne Zeitfahrchallenge auf Youtube. Und ich merke wieder: Das Spiel liegt mir einfach nicht. Es fühlt sich einfach nicht gut an im Lenkrad und der VR-Modus hat ne katastrophale Performance und sieht gleichzeitig noch richtig mies aus, weil ich alles runterdrehen muss. Aber dennoch: Zeitfahren macht Spaß und ich hab dort keinen wöchentlichen Zeitdruck, wie bei iRacing. Das letzte Rennen dort hab ich ausfallen lassen, evtl. höre ich jetzt schon ganz auf. Aber irgendwie reizt es mich doch, am Ende der Saison in den Top 10 der über 600 Fahrer aus dem Bereich Deutschland/Österreich/Schweiz zu sein. Ich muss sagen: Als ich damit angefangen habe, hätte ich nie gedacht, dass ich so gut mithalten kann. Aber wie gesagt: Ist mir zu zeitaufwendig auf Dauer.


----------



## Rising-Evil (10. August 2016)

nachdem ich's vor 7-8 Jahren 10 Minuten angespielt hatte und gelangweilt weg gelegt hatte, hab ich mich jetzt doch mal überwunden - und tatsächlich - * Mass Effect * taugt was ! Zwar ist die Anfangsmission ziemlich lahm inszeniert, die deutsche Synchro könnte auch besser sein & dieses typisch Bioware-mäßige im-Team-Kämpfen kann ich auch nicht so wirklich leiden, aber wenn man sich durch den recht zähen Beginn gebissen, dann - hey, fängt das Ding an richtig Spaß zu machen !


----------



## Taiwez (10. August 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> nachdem ich's vor 7-8 Jahren 10 Minuten angespielt hatte und gelangweilt weg gelegt hatte, hab ich mich jetzt doch mal überwunden - und tatsächlich - <strong> Mass Effect </strong> taugt was ! Zwar ist die Anfangsmission ziemlich lahm inszeniert, die deutsche Synchro könnte auch besser sein & dieses typisch Bioware-mäßige im-Team-Kämpfen kann ich auch nicht so wirklich leiden, aber wenn man sich durch den recht zähen Beginn gebissen, dann - hey, fängt das Ding an richtig Spaß zu machen !


<br>
<br>Verrätst du mir, welche Version du spielst? Läuft das bei dir über Origin? Benutzt du Windows 10? Ich bekomme es einfach nicht zum Laufen... Das Spiel startet bei Origin und beendet sich direkt immer wieder..Wär supernett, danke schon mal vorab.


----------



## PcJuenger (10. August 2016)

Habe dank den Raketenbohnen heute RimWorld gekauft und direkt ein paar Stunden eine kleine Kolonie aufgebaut 
Erstaunlicherweise ist bisher außer einem Raid noch nicht so wirklich viel passiert, aber spannend bleibt's trotzdem, vorallem wenn wieder dumme Bären meine Tiere fressen wollen ^^


----------



## MrFob (10. August 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> <br>
> <br>Verrätst du mir, welche Version du spielst? Läuft das bei dir über Origin? Benutzt du Windows 10? Ich bekomme es einfach nicht zum Laufen... Das Spiel startet bei Origin und beendet sich direkt immer wieder..Wär supernett, danke schon mal vorab.



1. Hoffe du bekommst es zum laufen. Bei mir geht die Origin Version mit Win7 (64 bit) einwandfrei, ich glaube aber ich muss zum einen das Spiel direkt starten (nicht ueber den Launcher sondern direkt die MassEffect.exe), zum anderen hab ich es glaube ich im WinXP Kompatibiltaets Modus.
2. Wenn du es zum laufen bekommst, unbedingt MEUTIM installieren:
M.E.U.I.T.M. mod for Mass Effect - Mod DB
Bin ja sonst echt auch kein Grafik-Fetischist aber der Mod bringt ein ganz neues Spielgefuehlt und gerade bei den vielen Nahaufnahmen waehrend der Dialoge sind die feineneren Texturen eine Wohltat. Und die Mod ist dank des Installers super einfach zu verwenden. Und nicht vergessen, wenn man die ME Spiele modded muss man in den Origin Settings die automatischen Updates deaktivieren.

Zum Thema: Ich habe mir vor 3 Tagen Torchlight 2 im Sale bei GIG gekauft (fuer $3.99) und es dann so 2 Stunden gespielt. Dann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr auf den Comic Stil, hab dadurch aber mal wieder Lust auf Diablo 3 bekommen und spiele jetzt seit 2 Tagen an meinem Hexendoktor (die letzte Klasse, die ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe. Ich muss sagen, das taugt mir bisher sehr gut. Ist ein etwas gemaechlicheres Spielerlebnis als mit den anderen Klassen. Einfach mal durch den Level laufen und die Pets machen lassen. Es ist ja krass einfach mit dem Charakter auf Kilstreaks von ueber 100 zu kommen (fuer 2.5x XP Boni). Bin gerade mal halb durch den Story Modus und schon auf Level 57. Das geht mit dem echt ruckzuck. Sehr ordentlich. Ab Freitag ist dann aber wieder Schluss, dann geht es mit No Mans Sky los.


----------



## Rising-Evil (10. August 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Verrätst du mir, welche Version du spielst? Läuft das bei dir über Origin? Benutzt du Windows 10? Ich bekomme es einfach nicht zum Laufen... Das Spiel startet bei Origin und beendet sich direkt immer wieder..Wär supernett, danke schon mal vorab.


Genau läuft über Origin (Win 10), bzw. hab den DVD-Code dort aktiviert
Allerdings hab ich in den Origin-Optionen das Origin-Overlay für alle Spiele deaktiviert - da ich jedes Spiel mit Steam verknüpfe (in dem Fall als Steam-fremdes Spiel)
Btw: Hast du schon versucht, das Spiel im Kompatibilitätsmodus zu starten ?


----------



## Rising-Evil (10. August 2016)

der Preis für die schlechteste desigten Welten geht übrigens auch an * Mass Effect *
Liebes Bioware-Team - war's echt zu viel verlangt, ein paar Nebenquest-Welten irgendwie abwechslungsreich zu gestalten, anstatt einfach eine komplett zufallsgestaltete Nebenquest-Welten ohne irgendwelche Flora & Fauna irgendwie hinzurotzen ?
Das ist aber auch so ziemlich das einzig große Manko an einem sonst unterhaltsamen Spiel


----------



## LOX-TT (10. August 2016)

No Man's Sky, seit zig Stunden


----------



## golani79 (10. August 2016)

Walking Dead Michonne 

Fange jetzt mit Episode 3 an - gefällt mir sehr gut bisher!


----------



## Bonkic (10. August 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> <br>Verrätst du mir, welche Version du spielst? Läuft das bei dir über Origin? Benutzt du Windows 10?



grad mal ausprobiert. läuft einwandfrei.
nur zwei dinge: sind wirklich (ohne ini-tweak) keine höheren auflösungen möglich? und es gibt tatsächlich keine native controller-unterstützung?
hab wie gesagt nur kurz reingeschaut, spielen werd ichs wohl vorerst eh nicht. habs irgendwann vor jahren mal mittendrin abgebrochen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (11. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> grad mal ausprobiert. läuft einwandfrei.
> nur zwei dinge: sind wirklich (ohne ini-tweak) keine höheren auflösungen möglich? und es gibt tatsächlich keine native controller-unterstützung?
> hab wie gesagt nur kurz reingeschaut, spielen werd ichs wohl vorerst eh nicht. habs irgendwann vor jahren mal mittendrin abgebrochen.



Doch; es gibt 'ne Full HD-Auflösung, man muss nur ein bisschen runterscrollen, hab ich auch erst beim genaueren Hinsehen entdeckt
Controller-Support gibt's keinen - hier ist der Steam Controller mal wieder Gold wert - hat zwar etwas gedauert, das passende Scheme zu erstellen, aber jetzt passt wenigstens alles


----------



## MrFob (11. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> grad mal ausprobiert. läuft einwandfrei.
> nur zwei dinge: sind wirklich (ohne ini-tweak) keine höheren auflösungen möglich? und es gibt tatsächlich keine native controller-unterstützung?
> hab wie gesagt nur kurz reingeschaut, spielen werd ichs wohl vorerst eh nicht. habs irgendwann vor jahren mal mittendrin abgebrochen.



Native Controller Unterstuetzung gibt es keine, aber du kannst mal das hier ausprobieren:
ME1Controller at Mass Effect Nexus - Mods and community
Hab's aber selber noch nie versucht, weiss also nicht aus erster Hand, wie gut das Ding funktioniert.

Und wegen der Aufloesung, wie Rising-Evil sagt, man muss scrollen (und zwar glaube ich mit der Tastatur, mit der Maus kann es sein, dass man nicht in die unteren Listen Optionen fuer hoehere Aufloesungen kommt).


----------



## Taiwez (11. August 2016)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten, ich probiere davon heute mal einiges aus. ich habe es auch noch gar nicht auf Windows 10 installiert, auf meinem alten Windows 7 System ging es jedoch auch durch's Anwählen der normalen ME-Exe nicht. mal schauen, ich probiere einfach mal alles aus, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. 

Den Mod werde ich mir auch mal anschauen, auch wenn ich bei betagten Spielen nicht so sehr auf die Grafik achte ( siehe die alten KOTOR-Teile), das ist mir eigentlich immer relativ egal gewesen, versprüht ja auch einen gewissen Charme. Ich wird heute Abend mal updaten, obs funktioniert hat.


----------



## Taiwez (11. August 2016)

Ich hab's zum Laufen bekommen, eine einfache Neuinstallation hat ausgereicht... ich hab keine Ahnung, woran das jetzt gelegen hat..

Ick freu mir!  Dann steht auch einem Neuanfang der ME Reihe nichts mehr im Wege!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. August 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich hab's zum Laufen bekommen, eine einfache Neuinstallation hat ausgereicht... ich hab keine Ahnung, woran das jetzt gelegen hat..
> 
> Ick freu mir!  Dann steht auch einem Neuanfang der ME Reihe nichts mehr im Wege!


Ich beneide dich ein bisschen... Hätte ich mehr Zeit würde ich die Reihe gerne wieder von vorne beginnen, aber bei mind. 30 Spielstunden pro Teil... ^^


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. August 2016)

So bin jetzt mit *Mass Effect * durch...
Klasse Spiel - vor allem das Ende 



Spoiler



(macht Bock auf mehr)


Da kann Teil 2 ja kommen


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> So bin jetzt mit *Mass Effect * durch...



wow, schon? hattest du nicht gerade erst vor 3 tagen oder so angefangen?
wie lange hast du gebraucht?


----------



## Taiwez (12. August 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> So bin jetzt mit *Mass Effect * durch...
> Klasse Spiel - vor allem das Ende
> 
> 
> ...




Nice, freu dich schon mal auf die anderen beiden Teile, das Storytelling ist durchgängig auf dem gewohnt hohen Niveau! 



Spoiler



Wobei das Spielprinzip sich eher actionorientierter geben wird...muss man sich ein wenig umstellen, mich persönlich hat es aber nicht gestört. Musst du mal schauen.


----------



## Taiwez (12. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich beneide dich ein bisschen... Hätte ich mehr Zeit würde ich die Reihe gerne wieder von vorne beginnen, aber bei mind. 30 Spielstunden pro Teil... ^^



Du tust grade so, als hätte ich viel Zeit...hab ich aber auch nicht!  Dementsprechend ist es ja ein Mammutprojekt.

An diesem Wochenende werde ich wohl Zeit dazu haben, weil ich mir da vorgenommen habe, einfach mal gar nichts zu machen..also mal abgesehen vom Zocken meine ich!  hatte ne harte Woche, muss auch mal sein...


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2016)

... nicht mal masturbieren? 

Pew ... reife Leistung für einen so jungen Mann!  

Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich ggf. doch NMS kaufen sollte, einfach weil es mich im Grunde schon interessiert, aber 60 EUR für soooo ein Spiel ausgeben? Ich hab für Witcher 3 deutlich weniger bezahlt mit deutlich mehr Inhalt.


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich ggf. doch NMS kaufen sollte, einfach weil es mich im Grunde schon interessiert, aber 60 EUR für soooo ein Spiel ausgeben? Ich hab für Witcher 3 deutlich weniger bezahlt mit deutlich mehr Inhalt.



ich schätze vor der entscheidung stehen einige, unter anderem auch ich.
ich WILL dieses spiel trotz aller offenbar vorhandenen unzulänglichkeiten spielen und WERDE es auch irgendwann tun.
aber ganz sicher nicht für 60 euro.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nicht mal masturbieren?
> 
> Pew ... reife Leistung für einen so jungen Mann!
> 
> Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich ggf. doch NMS kaufen sollte, einfach weil es mich im Grunde schon interessiert, aber 60 EUR für soooo ein Spiel ausgeben? Ich hab für Witcher 3 deutlich weniger bezahlt mit deutlich mehr Inhalt.



Ich glaube, Du würdest Dich ärgern. Ich jedenfalls _würde _mich ärgern. 
Das Spiel bietet einfach zu wenig "Spiel" für meinen Geschmack; das ist so ein "_für 'nen 10er mal 3-4 Stunden anspielen_"-Quickie und danach ein "_Toll, was man mit prozeduraler Berechnung heute so alles hinbekommt; ach, was hätte so ein Spiel doch noch für Potential gehabt...*brabbel, murmel*"_


----------



## Wynn (12. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nicht mal masturbieren?
> 
> Pew ... reife Leistung für einen so jungen Mann!



*Urbane Mythen sagen davon fällt einem das Haar aus - zu Rabowke Avatar schau*


----------



## MichaelG (12. August 2016)

Just Cause 3. Mache da aktuell die Herausforderungen für die Zahnräder. Aber anscheinend "spinnt" Square Enix. Trotzdem die Einstellung bei Kamera auf "nicht invertiert" steht, fliege ich mit dem Wingsuit nur mit der Pfeil runter Taste nach oben. WTF?? Die Herausforderungen machen aber sonst echt Spaß. Obwohl die Wingsuit-Herausforderungen für maximale Zahnradzahl teils haarig sind.


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Trotzdem die Einstellung bei Kamera auf "nicht invertiert" steht, fliege ich mit dem Wingsuit nur mit der Pfeil runter Taste nach oben.



dann ist doch alles korrekt.
wenn dir das nicht passt, musst du eben invertieren.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> JTrotzdem die Einstellung bei Kamera auf "nicht invertiert" steht, fliege ich mit dem Wingsuit nur mit der Pfeil runter Taste nach oben. WTF??



Würde ich als ganz normale Flug(sim)steuerung wahrnehmen... 

Ich bin es gewohnt, dass beim "Fliegen", "Pfeil nach unten" bzw. "Flightstick in meine Richtung ziehen" ein Steigen zur Folge hat.

Aber wenn's Dich stört, kann man die Steuerung nicht anpassen?

Mit der Kamerasteuerung hat das afaik nichts zu tun.


----------



## golani79 (12. August 2016)

Ist auch die normale Flugsteuerung.

"Stick" vor - Nase runter
"Stick" zurück - Nase rauf


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wow, schon? hattest du nicht gerade erst vor 3 tagen oder so angefangen?
> wie lange hast du gebraucht?


Laut Origin waren das 27 Stunden

Hab im Moment eh Semesterferien, von daher... ^^


----------



## Taiwez (12. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nicht mal masturbieren?
> 
> Pew ... reife Leistung für einen so jungen Mann!



Mann kann auch neben Mass Effect einen "Mass Effect" haben, wir verstehen uns?


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. August 2016)

Und weiter geht's mit * Mass Effect 2 *
Eigentlich bin ich ein bedingungsloser Verfechter deutscher Synchronisationen - aber dem Hauptcharakter (!) einer Videospiel-Trilogie unterschiedliche Synchronstimmen zu geben (vor allem so eine unpassende (Stimme von Nick aus Left 4 Dead 2), das ist echt ein No-Go - zum Glück gibt's auch eine englische Tonspur ^^
Nur schade, dass der Rollenspielanteil hier deutlich zugunsten der zahllosen Schießereien reduziert wurde...


----------



## McDrake (12. August 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Und weiter geht's mit * Mass Effect 2 *
> Eigentlich bin ich ein bedingungsloser Verfechter deutscher Synchronisationen - aber dem Hauptcharakter (!) einer Videospiel-Trilogie unterschiedliche Synchronstimmen zu geben (vor allem so eine unpassende (Stimme von Nick aus Left 4 Dead 2), das ist echt ein No-Go - zum Glück gibt's auch eine englische Tonspur ^^
> Nur schade, dass der Rollenspielanteil hier deutlich zugunsten der zahllosen Schießereien reduziert wurde...



Ja, das hatte mich auch extrem gestört bei Teil 2.
Dass du darin einen anderen Char siehts (L4D2), ist halt so ein Ding.
So viele gute Synchsprecher gibts halt nicht.

Hab die Serie inzwischen 4 x durchgespielt.
Aber erst mit der PC-Version konnte ich die Englische Tonspur wählen.
Gefiel mir dann schon besser.
Aber fürs Verständnis war die Deutsche Version schon besser (für mich).


----------



## Chemenu (12. August 2016)

*Wolfenstein - The New Order*

Nach den vergangenen drei harten Arbeitswochen ohne nennenswerte Freizeit und sehr viel Frust macht das schon Spaß ein paar Nazis ins Gesicht zu schießen.  

Allerdings bin ich gleich beim ersten Gegner (wenn man den überhaupt schon so nennen kann) ungefähr 10 mal gestorben bis ich mich dann mal durchgerungen habe doch das Tutorial einzuschalten. 
Wieso müssen selbst in solche Oldschool Shooter noch ein paar Parcours Elemente eingefügt werden? Dass ich da unten durch rutschen soll... darauf bin ich einfach nicht gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (13. August 2016)

Just Cause 3. Bin bei 26 % und bei Abarbeiten der Herausforderungen auf den Südinseln (Sammelobjekte habe ich fast alle bis auf wenige Autos, 2 Motorräder,1 Heli, 1 Flugzeug und 2 Schiffe. Jetzt geht es mit Freezes los. Wie man allerdings einige Herausforderungen auf 100% (=5 Zahnräder) schaffen soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Beispiel eine der Autobombenmissionen: Trotz imho fehlerfreier Fahrt und optimalem "Einparken" fehlen mir für das 5. Zahnrad geschlagene 205 Punkte. Wenn das nicht *zensiert* ist. Oder einige Missionen wo man mit Bordgeschütz vom Schiff die Basis zerlegen soll. Dummerweise kann man entweder nur fahren oder nur schießen. Wie man so die Basis in der vorgegebenen Zeit (1 Min. 30 Sekunden) packen soll ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Genauso wie bei der Mission wo man mit Handfeuerwaffen oder gar nur dem Enterhaken die Basis zerlegen soll.


----------



## Wynn (14. August 2016)

Star Wars The Old Republic - Knights of the Fallen Empire Kapitel 16 abgeschlossen

Die Story hatte seine höhen und schwächen aber irgendwie fühlte es sich komisch an das am Ende von Kapitel 16 ein Abspann kam. Abspänne erwarte ich bei Filmen oder Singleplayer Spielen aber nicht in MMOS.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2016)

Nähere mich in *Trackmania 2: Valley* langsam (!) der 2000er Marke. 20 Strecken müssen noch freigespielt werden, die geforderten Goldmedaillen bekommt man allerdings nur durch harte Arbeit, Feingefühl und viel Geduld. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist gerade wegen den wechselnden Bodenbelägen recht hoch, würde darum auch behaupten dass *Valley* unter den TM2-Titeln der fordernste Teil ist.

Aber so muss es auch sein. Pippifax-Strecken mit leichter Goldausbeute können ruhig andere Acarde-Racer machen, nur bei TM dagegen fühlt sich der Goldsieg auch wie ein solcher an. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (14. August 2016)

Just Cause 3. Das Spiel ist seit langem mal wieder ein Spiel was mich tief spaltet. Auf der einen Seite deutlich besser als Teil 2. Es macht Spaß. es ist Abwechslung. Allerdings regen mich 2 Dinge auf. Ständige Logouts vom Server trotz funktionierender Internetverbindung und daß das Spiel sofort meckert. Dieses Always On geht mir tierisch auf die Nüsse. 2. Negativpunkt. Einige Herausforderungen (Wingsuitflüge z.B. aber auch Checkpoint-Flüge sind regelrecht unfair bis unschaffbar auf 5 Sternen). Zumindestens beim aktuellen Ausrüstungslevel. Auch eine der Autobombenmissionen schaffe ich trotz imho idealem Tempo und Sprengung nur auf 4 Zahnräder.

Auch deswegen und im Hinblick daß in wenigen Tagen Deus Ex Mankind Divided erscheint habe ich Just Cause 3 nun pausiert und spiele noch einmal Human Revolution Directors Cut um dann frisch mit Mankind loszulegen.


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2016)

Ist Deus Ex HR genial. Selbst beim 3. Durchspielen finden sich immer neue Lösungen und Wege. Bin gerade kurz nach den Polizeirevier-Missionen.

Ich hoffe inständig daß SE Mankind Divided nicht verwachst und freue mich auch auf das Wiedersehen mit Malik.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hoffe inständig daß SE Mankind Divided nicht verwachst und freue mich auch auf das Wiedersehen mit Malik.



Sorry, aber Malik wirst du nicht wiedersehen. 



Spoiler



Sie ist tot. Das ist jedenfalls Kanon, auch wenn du sie in Teil 1 gerettet hast.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. August 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Malik wirst du nicht wiedersehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach Fuck Off! [emoji57] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Malik wirst du nicht wiedersehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit. Ich habe sie in HR beim ersten mal nicht retten können (blöd angestellt). Beim 2. mal jedoch schon.


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2016)

...und das wars mit *uncharted 3*! 

ende war ein wenig lahm und schon ein bißchen deja vu.
ingesamt aber doch wieder sehr gut.
mein favorit ist aber wohl auch teil 2.


----------



## McDrake (15. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...und das wars mit *uncharted 3*!



Gleich Soundtrack hören


----------



## MichaelG (16. August 2016)

Gestern wieder mal Deus Ex HR Directors Cut. Bin in Shanghai und auf dem Weg innerhalb des Tai Young Medical Towers nach oben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gestern wieder mal Deus Ex HR Directors Cut. Bin in Shanghai und auf dem Weg innerhalb des Tai Young Medical Towers nach oben.


Lass dich ja nicht behandeln. [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (16. August 2016)

Stimmt. Da war was...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (16. August 2016)

Dank dem Hinweis im Forum, mal die Demo runtergeladen und ein wenig getestet.
Gefällt mir gut. Kann man sicher bissl rumexperimentieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (17. August 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Malik wirst du nicht wiedersehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Was, echt?!? Oh mann, das ist aber wirklich bloed. Sie zu retten und trotzdem noch das Pazifisten Achievement zu bekommen war die groesste Herrausforderungen des Spiels. Waere cool gewesen, wenn man dafuer auch im 2ten Teil belohnt werden wuerde. Ausserdem war Malik einer der wenigen ausnahmslos coolen Charaktaere im Spiel, alle anderen hatten zumindest anteilig immer eine Arschloch-Seite an sich . Haette mich schon gefreut sie wiederzusehen.
Naja, aber es ist halt DX und keine Mass Effect oder Dragon Age mit Savegame Import.


----------



## svd (18. August 2016)

*seufz*

Ich freue mich wirklich auf Gaming-on-Demand und der daraus resultierenden Always-On-Pflicht (es wird kommen, ich hab's im Urin).

Das letzte Rennen in "Need for Speed" dauert so zwischen neun und zehn Minuten. Es ist immer wieder ein Anlass zu Heiterkeit,
wenn sich Strecke und Boden, mit dem Timing einer guten Slapstickkomödie, in Luft auflösen und das Auto ins Wasser fällt.
Dazu noch das verärgerte Gesicht des Fahrers, wenn, nach dem Reset, auch noch der weitere Streckenverlauf nicht mehr eingeblendet wird. Herrlich. 

Ich glaube, ich schau mir das Ende einfach auf YouTube an.

edit: Ha, doch noch geschafft. 720p@uglyasf*ck, nachtblind, übermüdet und mit 40 linke Spur, irgendwie durch den crashverursachenden
Levelübergang gekommen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (18. August 2016)

momentan zocke ich song of the deep, ein recht gut gemachtes metroidvania, wo man zu 100% unter wasser unterwegs ist. etwas negativ fällt für mich die gegner-einfalt aus. ich habe bis jetzt bis auf drei zwischenbosse nur gegen quallen, denselben fisch in zwei varianten und riesen-seeigel (oder was auch immer diese vieher darstellen sollen) gekämpft. diese haben auch stets die gleichen verhaltensmuster und werden in mengen reproduziert. die optik ist ganz gut gelungen, obwohl auch hier für mich zu viel copy/paiste (die schiffe sehen alle geich aus, auch die türme der versunkenen stadt sind immer dieselben) mit etwas mehr vielfalt hätte daraus ein bombenspiel werden können. 

deadlight
ein hindernisparcour gespickt mit rätseln, der sehr spaßig und fordernd ist. klar ist das setting etwas austauschbar und das spiel hätte auch ohne zombie-apokalypse bestand gehabt, storyschnipsel und die amüsante dummheit der untoten sind aber ganz nett ls beilage und fügen sich nett in das gameplay ein. ich könnte mir bei einem teil 2 aber durchaus ein spiel mit etwas mehr tiefgang in der handlung und einem stärkeren surviveal-aspekt vorstellen.

sword coast legends
ich hab mich echt auf das neue spiel von n-space gefreut, muss aber zumindest bei der ps4-fassung sagen, dass diese von der umsetzung ne mittlere katastrophe ist. verbuggt und träge ohne ende kommt das spiel daher, dass mich das weiterspielen bevor ein patch angekündigt wird eigentlich nicht wirklich reizt. die geschichte fängt cool an, die grafik ist reht schick, wenn auch vonn der präsentation etwas altbacken (jaja, retro-charme und so'n käse) und das kampfsystem funzt trotz mängel auch einigermaßen (der hauptcharakter muss ja tomaten auf den augen haben, so oft, wie der danebenschlägt). schade!

stella glow (3ds)
seehr gutes strategie-rpg alla fire emblem mit sympathischen, wenn auch etwas klscheehaften charakteren und manchen dialogen und szenerien, die wohl nur japaner amüsant finden. muss sich vor ff-tactics, fire emblem und konsorten wirklich nicht verstecken und ist ein tipp für alle, die so ne art spiel mögen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. August 2016)

Das Freispielen der letzten 15 Strecken bei *TM2: Valley* wird sich noch etwas hinziehen und noch einige Stunden nebst Neuversuchen verschlingen, aber etwas Abwechslung brauche ich nun doch. Darum hab ich - wo es nun endlich eine kompett deutschsprachige Textübersetzung gibt - heute mit *The Banner Saga 2* angefangen.

Yeah, die Atmosphäre ist auch bei der Fortsetzung einfach grandios. Zu dumm dass ich meinen alten Spielstand von Teil 1 nirgends finde, also muss ich ohne die angeeigneten Items weitermachen... Egal, dann beisse ich mich halt durch. ^^


----------



## Chemenu (21. August 2016)

*Need for Spee*d frustet mich so hart. Ich hab noch knapp 3 Stunden übrig von der kostenlosen Probezeit und ich werde das Spiel danach auch nicht kaufen. Auch nicht für 20 EUR. Eher so für 10... vielleicht.
Die Steuerung der Autos ist einfach unter aller Sau, Was mich am meisten stört ist dass die Autos kurzzeitig nicht auf Lenkbewegungen reagieren wenn die Reifen nach einem Drift wieder Grip bekommen. 
Schwer zu beschreiben das Problem aber es führt dazu dass mein Auto regelmäßig geradeaus in Leitplanken fährt obwohl ich schon längst gegensteuere. Auch auf Geraden und in schnellen Kurven hab ich nie wirklich ein Gefühl von Kontrolle.
Das letzte Rennspiel mit so derart verkorkster Steuerung war NfS Shift. 

Bei *Wolfenstein: The New Order* bin ich gerade noch auf der Mondbasis unterwegs. Ich muss sagen das Spiel ist wesentlich abwechslungsreicher als ich gedacht hätte. Hält mich gut bei Laune.  
Und einige der deutschen Synchronsprecher haben wirklich einen tollen Job gemacht. Ich hab ja seit Jahren kein Spiel mehr mit Deutscher Sprachausgebae gespielt, aber Wolfenstein ist auch diesbezüglich eine positive Überraschung.


----------



## svd (21. August 2016)

Hast du nicht ein Lenkrad? Mir hat es sehr geholfen. (Auch im ersten Shift war das Lenkrad super gewesen. Das Zweier hab ich aber nie angenehm hinbekommen.)

Mit der Story bin ich ja endlich durch, die danach freischaltbaren "Prestige" Rennen (die selben Events nur schwerer) finde ich aber tritzdem schwer.


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2016)

*heavy rain*...macht depressiv.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *heavy rain*...macht depressiv.



Hab ich auch vor zwei Wochen nochmal durchgespielt. 
Tolle Story, aber die Steuerung geht für mich einfach gar nicht. Die ganzen QTEs machen mir das Spiel leider so ein bisschen kaputt. 
Dennoch auf jeden Fall einmalig und spielenswert. Hab zum Glück auch irgendwie das bestmögliche Ende hinbekommen


----------



## MichaelG (22. August 2016)

Die QTE gehören aber seit dem Vorgänger Fahrenheit essentiell zum Spielesystem.


----------



## golani79 (22. August 2016)

Die QTE in Heavy Rain fand ich eigentlich gar nicht störend - mich hat eher die normale Charactersteuerung ein wenig genervt.


----------



## Bonkic (22. August 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die QTE in Heavy Rain fand ich eigentlich gar nicht störend - mich hat eher die normale Charactersteuerung ein wenig genervt.



stimmt.
insbesondere das rumwackeln mit dem pad. was soll der quatsch?
ich hab grundsätzlich nichts gegen motion-control, aber das ist teilweise doch arg albern.
ich bin froh, dass mich dabei keiner sieht. die würden glatt denken...na ja...ihr wisst schon.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. August 2016)

Nach bisher 6 Stunden *The Banner Saga 2* stelle ich erfreut fest dass sich die fast einjährige Pause zum durchgespielten ersten Teil nicht bemerkbar macht. Hatte anfangs die Befürchtung dass ich evtl. etwas eingerostet sein könnte und mich daher erst wieder reinfuchsen müsste, aber die Fortschritte können sich bis jetzt sehen lassen.

Bis auf die hinzugekommenen Barrikaden und neuen Einheiten hat sich am Gameplay nix Großartiges geändert, ich mag es so. Macht Laune und bleibt spannend, auch wenn die Story im Vergleich zu Teil 1 mit dramatischen Highlights noch etwas geizt. Hoffe auf baldige Steigerung.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bin froh, dass mich dabei keiner sieht. die würden glatt denken...na ja...ihr wisst schon.


Tun sie es nicht bereits jetzt schon?




Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (22. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tun sie es nicht bereits jetzt schon?



wenn du mir verrätst, was du meinst, werde ich das gerne beantworten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn du mir verrätst, was du meinst, werde ich das gerne beantworten.


Die verdächtig rhythmischen Bewegungen die du vor der Glotze tätigst natürlich. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (22. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die verdächtig rhythmischen Bewegungen die du vor der Glotze tätigst natürlich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



mir wurde zumindest bislang noch nicht unterstellt, ich würde zu videospielen onanieren. 
aber genau so siehts in der tat teilweise aus.
ich dachte, du meinst meschugge oder so was in der richtung. und auch das könnte man beim zusehen meinen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. August 2016)

Vielleicht haben die früher zu viel Decathlon oder Winter Games gespielt und wollten was mit rumwackeln


----------



## smutjesmooth (23. August 2016)

Deus Ex Mankind Divided und ich komme einfach nicht mehr von dem Spiel weg. Ich finds richtig geil. So muss weiterzocken.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. August 2016)

Bis gerade eben viel zu lange *Dirt Rally* mit Oculus Rift gezockt mit der neuen Grafikkarte (GTX 1070). Einfach nur Hammer! Ich hab versucht Screenshots zu machen, aber die können nicht annähernd die Immersion vermitteln, die ich beim Fahren wahrgenommen habe. Es war zwar nur der kleine Lancia Fulvia, aber mit H-Schaltung und Kupplung macht der trotz der geringen Motorleistung höllisch Spaß. Leider hat er nur Frontantrieb, beim nächsten Auto werde ich darauf achten, etwas mit Heckantrieb zu erwischen. Wenn Wasser auf die Windschutzscheibe spritzt, will ich mir am liebsten  die Hand vor's Gesicht halten, damit ich nicht nass werde. Der Effekt  ist wirklich richtig gut gemacht. Fahrphysik und Force Feedback überzeugen mich zwar immer noch nicht so richtig, aber die Strecken, der Sound und die Immersion sind einfach großartig!


----------



## MichaelG (24. August 2016)

Deus Ex Mankind Divided. Hammer! Bislang alles non letal gelöst.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. August 2016)

*Obduction*, das neue Spiel der Myst-Macher Cyan ist heute erschienen. Ich hab Spoiler während der Entwicklung gemieden, kenne nur einen älteren Trailer und weiß daher entsprechend wenig. Vorfreude macht sich breit, gleich geht's los!


----------



## MrFob (24. August 2016)

Bin gerade drueber in Vorbereitung auf Mankind Divided nochmal Human Revolution durchzuspielen (wollte es eigentlich noch vor dem 23. durch haben, aber das timing hat nicht ganz hingehauen).
Das erste mal ein Durchgang mit dem Director's Cut. Gestern Abend habe ich die Missing Link Mission also auch zum ersten mal als Teil der Hauptstory gespielt. Ich muss sagen, ich bin enttaeuscht. Ich finde sie haben den DLC sehr lieblos eingebunden. Sie haben ihn ja einfach nur dazwischen geschoben. Wirklich schlecht gemacht. Man geht also in Hengsha im Hafen in die Stasis Kapsel und als naechstes kommt ein Video, dass nochmal zusammenfasst, was man in den letzten 10 Minuten gemacht hat. Das hat vielleicht Sinn ergeben, als es noch ein Stand Alone Addon war, aber doch nicht mehr im Director's Cut. Auch, dass die ganzen Augmentations weg sind haette es jetzt nicht mehr unbedingt gebraucht (auch so ein Ueberbleibsel aus der Stand Alone Zeit). Mir sind auch einige Design Schwaechen waerend des DLCs aufgefallen, das Hauptspiel ist da echt besser.
Naja, wie auch immer, jetzt bin ich jedenfalls durch und weiter gehts durch die Omega Ranch. Denke am Wochenende werde ich mit Mankind Divided loslegen koennen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (24. August 2016)

habe gerade tomb raider (2013) durchgezockt. für mich immer noch eines der besten "großen" spiele der letzten jahre. 
außerdem hab ich wieder mit beyond: two souls, diesmal mit dem remaser, angefangen und kann sagen, dass sich dieses dank der erstaunlich ruhigen ps4 schon rentiert hat. grafisch kommt das ganze nochmal ne spur schöner rüber, obwohl das original schon wirklich atemberaubend aussah. das einzige, was am negativen geblieben ist, ist diese bescheuerte bewegungserkennung (neige das pad, schüttel das pad...), obwohl ich mir zumindest einbilde, dass auch diese besser als auf der ps3 funktioniert.


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. August 2016)

Immer noch * Mass Effect 2 *
Klar muss man in einem RPG Farm-Elemente einbauen; aber Mass Effect zeigt hier ganz eindeutig, wie man's nicht machen sollte - tausende Planeten nach Rohstoffen absuchen - bei den ersten 10 ist das ja noch ganz okay, aber spätestens nach dem 20 kann ich keine Planetenscans mehr sehen - furchtbar öde, das Ganze !


----------



## MrFob (25. August 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Immer noch * Mass Effect 2 *
> Klar muss man in einem RPG Farm-Elemente einbauen; aber Mass Effect zeigt hier ganz eindeutig, wie man's nicht machen sollte - tausende Planeten nach Rohstoffen absuchen - bei den ersten 10 ist das ja noch ganz okay, aber spätestens nach dem 20 kann ich keine Planetenscans mehr sehen - furchtbar öde, das Ganze !



Ich empfehle folgendes um den Rohstoffabbau effizient zu gestalten:
1. Immer nur dann Probes abschiessen, wenn der Zeiger fuer mindestens ein Element zum Maximum ausschlaegt (sollte logisch sein).
2. Kein Element Zero abbauen, das braucht man eh kaum und man finded auch so genug (zumindest, wenn man den Bonus aus einem importierten Mass Effect 1 savegame hat)
3. Man sollte seine Vorraete im Auge behalten. Ich stocke meistens so auf, dass ich von allen Elementen 50.000 bis 75.000 Einheiten habe. Dann gehe ich nur noch Rohstoffe sammeln, wenn etwas stark nach unten geht.
4. Wenn du Paragon spielst oder dich die Narben nicht stoeren, lass das Gesichts-OP Upgrade von Dr. Chackwas sein, das ist sauteuer und hat ansonsten ueberhaupt keine Funktion.
5. Wenn du den Shadowbroker DLC hast und ihn frueh spielst, kannst du immer mal wieder ziemlich grosse Mengen an Ressourcen in der neuen Basis abholen.

Mit diesen Tipps sollte es Moeglich sein, sich alle Upgrades zu besorgen und trotzdem nicht mehr als ab und an ein paar Minuten zwischen den Missionen mit Rohstoffabbau verbringen zu muessen. Wenn's dich total nervt, dann empfehle ich Gibbed's Savegame Editor, da kann man sich einfach die benoetigte Menge an Ressourcen gutschreiben und braucht dann gar nicht mehr abbauen zu gehen.
Hoffe das ist hilfreich.


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2016)

ach naja, im Zweifelsfall sollte man bei ME2 einfach sich den Mikrospoiler gönnen und sich herraussuchen wieviel man braucht und es dann damit aufhören, weil wozu? Spannender wirds nicht


----------



## MrFob (25. August 2016)

Achtung, Deus Ex: Human Revolution Spoiler!!!

Wow, das ging schneller als erwartet. Bin an nur einem Abend durch Omega und Panchea durchgekommen.
Nochmal kurz zum Ende von Human Revolution: Ich finde es echt gut. Klar, die Sache mit den 4 Schaltern ist ein bisschen aufgezwungen, da waere mehr gegangen, aber die Endsequenzen (alle 4) sind mMn fantastisch und druecken genau das aus, was das ganze Spiel fuer mich ist, eine philosophisch angehauchte Gesellschaftsanalyse/-Kritik. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass sich damals viele ueber die Enden aufgeregt haben aber ich finde die zusammengeschnittenen Videos und Jensen's Ausfuehrungen, die sich uebrigens - das wusste ich gar nicht mehr - auch abhaengig vom Spielstil aendern koennen) einfach nur klasse. Deus Ex Feeling pur. Und der kleine Teaser nach den Credits ist natuerlich auch cool. Bin mal gespannt, ob wir Megan Reed in Mankind Divided nochmal begegnen werden.
Naja, auf jeden Fall einfach immer wieder ein klasse Spiel von Anfang bis Ende! Heute Abend geht's mit Mankind Divided weiter. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Klar, die Sache mit den 4 Schaltern ist ein bisschen aufgezwungen, da waere mehr gegangen,...


Lustig, darüber hat sich kein Schwein lautstark beschwert, bei "Mass Effect 3" aber wurde gemosert wie nix.

Die alte Geschichte von zweierlei Maß... [emoji6] 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (25. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Lustig, darüber hat sich kein Schwein lautstark beschwert, bei "Mass Effect 3" aber wurde gemosert wie nix.
> 
> Die alte Geschichte von zweierlei Maß... [emoji6]
> 
> ...


Naja, die Mass Effect Trilogie hatte aber auch einen etwas anderen Hintergrund zum Thema Enden, Auswirkungen von Entscheidungen, etc. Ich denke schon, dass es fair war da mit zweierlei Mass (no pun intended) zu messen. Ausserdem waren "die drei/vier Schalter" bei weitem nicht das groesste Problem mit den Enden von ME3.

Und ironischerweise war ein Kritikpunkt (meiner Meinung nach aber auch ein nicht allzu gewichtiger), dass ME3 bei seinen Enden ziemlich stark von Deus Ex abgekupfert hatte.
Hier uebrigens ein sehr witziges Video dazu (ab Minute 6:00 wird es erst richtig lustig ):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nQKBeOk3wc


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2016)

Deus Ex Mankind Divided - Einfach nur geil. 

Einziger Wermutstropfen:



Spoiler



Malik fehlt mir irgendwie


----------



## Spassbremse (26. August 2016)

Ebenfalls Deus Ex: Mankind Divided

Sehr gutes Spiel, gameplaytechnisch hat es tatsächlich noch einmal im Vergleich zum Vorgänger zugelegt. 

Story, oder besser Inszenierung sind klasse, aber aufgrund der Testberichte rechne ich irgendwann mit einem Dämpfer. 

Die Grafik ist wirklich großartig, v. a. die Darstellung Prags finde ich sehr gelungen.  

Negativ aufgefallen sind mir bislang nur gelegentliche Abstürze, sowie einige kleinere, z. T. nervige Bugs - manche "Prompts" verschwinden u. U. gar nicht mehr und werden dauerhaft eingeblendet.


----------



## MichaelG (27. August 2016)

Immer noch Deus Ex MD. Immer noch non letal. Mittlerweile 18h. Und habe schon (dummerweise) Nebenmissionen verpaßt (im Polizeirevier).

Deus Ex MD ist wieder so ein Titel wo man auch beim 3. durchspielen Neues herausfindet.

Z.B. habe ich bei der Augmentierung "Mist" gebaut und z.B. das Ikarus-Landesystem sehr spät aktiviert.

Das Spiel toppt bislang sogar HR, auch wenn HR in einem Punkt besser ist: Mehr Locations. Aber die Quasi Open World Prag finde ich geil.


----------



## billy336 (27. August 2016)

Das erste mal in meinem Leben Operation Flashpoint! Wie konnte diese Hammer-Titel aus dem Jahre 2001 nur an mir vorbeigehen? Story und Gameplay sind mega, spiele gleich auf Veteran OHNE Speicher-cheat. Also nur 1x speichern pro Mission. Glaub hab meine Maus noch nie so Nassgeschwitzt... Man guckt, und guckt nochmal und guckt nochmal gründlich, dann zum nächsten Busch sprinten, Atem anhalten und wieder gucken. Lange nicht mehr ein so intensives Game gehabt...


----------



## MichaelG (27. August 2016)

OFP ist wohl mit der beste Taktikshooter. Besser spät als nie gespielt.  Dazu gehören aber noch die Addons Red Hammer und Resistance. Und es gibt noch ein Addon von Dritten (Between the lines) was genial war. Da mußte man sich durch die komplette Map allein bis zur Extractionzone begeben und entscheiden ob man den Feind attackiert oder besser umgeht. Da kommst Du noch mehr ins Schwitzen.  

Bei der Steamversion gibt es die Addons aber afaik leider nicht.


----------



## billy336 (27. August 2016)

ja hab mir das original bei ebay geholt und auf 1.46 gepatched. aber werd die addons danach bestimnt auch holen


----------



## Homerous (27. August 2016)

In *Garden Warfare 2 *verzweifle ich daran jeden Charakter mindestens einmal zu "befördern", weil Wissenschaftler (Shotgun) die größten Feinde von Rosen (Ex-OP, jetzt zu schwach, wenig HP) sind und ich nie auf die HP-Anzeige gucke. Trotzdem fast immer bester Spieler des Teams und/oder Abschussmeister. So schlecht kann ich also gar nicht spielen, aber es fühlt sich so an. 

Aber hauptsächlich spiele ich gerade wieder Fallout New Vegas. Ist für mich nicht ganz so gut wie F3, aber deutlich besser als Teil 4 (der trotzdem super ist). Habe die Fallout-Atmo einfach vermisst. Und wenn mit dem Old World Blues-Addon endlich durch bin, muss ich unbedingt mal mit Mankind Divided anfangen.


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2016)

Ich konnte Endlich mal in Dishonored reinfinden
Allerdings nur doof, ich habe am Anfang nicht sonderlich Sauber gearbeitet, sonst wäre der Erfolg drin gewesen niemanden umzubringen :/

Und ME3, wo ich brillianterweise nur 13h Spielzeit wegen einer Falschen Entscheidung wegwerfen konnte -.-


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und ME3, wo ich brillianterweise nur 13h Spielzeit wegen einer Falschen Entscheidung wegwerfen konnte -.-



Ui, was wars denn?


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ui, was wars denn?



die Liebe war leider Schuld 
Aber naja, das Positive ist immerhin, ich kann nen paar Items und Kriegs Assets noch besorgen


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Liebe war leider Schuld
> Aber naja, das Positive ist immerhin, ich kann nen paar Items und Kriegs Assets noch besorgen




Ich hoffe aber, dass Du nicht so eine Person ist, welche dann schreibt: Entscheidungen haben eh keinen Einfluss


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber, dass Du nicht so eine Person ist, welche dann schreibt: Entscheidungen haben eh keinen Einfluss



inzwischen kommt man nicht um hin, das selbst wenn man sich abschotten, das man Opfer vom Spoilercreep wird und naja, mir egal wie das Ende aussieht, das geht um meine Shepard Geschichte


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> inzwischen kommt man nicht um hin, das selbst wenn man sich abschotten, das man Opfer vom Spoilercreep wird und naja, mir egal wie das Ende aussieht, das geht um meine Shepard Geschichte



Deine ursprüngliche Storyline hast du aber nicht gemocht, darum 13 Stunden zurück?


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Deine ursprüngliche Storyline hast du aber nicht gemocht, darum 13 Stunden zurück?



nein, die 13h zurück kommt daher weil ich keinen späteren Spielstand habe, außerdem war es deswegen nicht meine Geschichte, weil ich unabsichtlich etwas falsches ausgewählt habe
Anders als wenn ich jetzt mit voller absicht auf Renegade Interruption geklickt hätte und mir dadurch irgendetwas durch die Lappen gegangen wäre


----------



## Rising-Evil (28. August 2016)

Nach knapp 31 Stunden mit * Mass Effect 2 * durch
Durchaus unterhaltsam, nur fand ich den Rollenspielaspekt in Teil 1 irgendwie besser gelöst, zumal meine Lieblingscharakter 



Spoiler



Jack


 draufging, während 



Spoiler



die nervige Miranda


 weiter unter den Lebenden weilt - that sucks ! ^^


----------



## Wynn (28. August 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Nach knapp 31 Stunden mit * Mass Effect 2 * durch
> Durchaus unterhaltsam, nur fand ich den Rollenspielaspekt in Teil 1 irgendwie besser gelöst, zumal meine Lieblingscharakter
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Alle Quest für dein Team gemacht so das sie dir 100% treu wurden und ihre zweite uniform hatten ?





Spoiler



Mass Effect 2 Guide - Mass Effect Wiki - Wikia Oder sind sie dir bei der Selbstmord Mission am schluss gestorben weil du sie falsch verteilt hast ?





Spoiler



ansonsten gibt es noch ein savegame editor für teil 3 wo du charaktere wiederbeleben kannst  Mass Effect 3 Save Editor file - Mod DB



Ansonsten wo es zu Mass Effect 2 passt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HinsGPuqIDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Scholdarr (28. August 2016)

Gar nichts. 

Eine Woche ohne Zocken tut mal richtig gut, gerade bei dem super Wetter und im Kreise der Familie.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2016)

so, Hauptstory in Dishonored auch durch, bin ja mal auf Teil 2 gespannt


----------



## Wynn (28. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> so, Hauptstory in Dishonored auch durch, bin ja mal auf Teil 2 gespannt





Spoiler



Was für ein Ende ? Ich hatte ja das gute Ende mit niedrigen Chaosfaktor.

Auch die Attentäter Dlcs mit Daud durchgespielt ? Die fand ich gefühlt schwerer wegen den Magie Gegner



Ich bin derzeit mitten im Legion prepatch zocken ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Nach knapp 31 Stunden mit * Mass Effect 2 * durch
> Durchaus unterhaltsam, nur fand ich den Rollenspielaspekt in Teil 1 irgendwie besser gelöst, zumal meine Lieblingscharakter
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Bei mir genau umgekehrt. Was mir auch so recht war. Mirandas Knackarsch konnte sie auch nicht davor retten dass ich sie von Anfang an unsympathisch fand. ^^ 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2016)

Hab es endlich mal geschafft, Life is Strange zu spielen. Die erste Episode erinnert zwar noch stark an einen typischen Teenie-Film mit gelegentlichen Zeitreiseelementen, aber ich bin gespannt, wie sich die Story entwickelt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2016)

Stehe kurz vorm Ende von *The Banner Saga 2*, zuvor bemühe ich mich aber jeweils die Trainingsausbildung von Sven und Holfi zu 100% zu meistern. In der letzten Lektion von Sven komme ich allerdings nicht klar. Ein von 4 zu erfüllenden Zielen ist die Fähigkeit "Heldenepos" anzuwenden.

Beschreibung: Der Skald (so eine Art Poet) gibt einem geschwächten Verbündeten je zwei Stärkepunkte die dieser weniger hat als der stärkere Gegner besitzt +1 Stärkeschaden.

Das würde also rein rechnerisch bedeuten dass mein Verbündeter beispielsweise Stärke 2 haben muss während der Ziel-Gegner 12 oder mehr hat. Und wenn mein Verbündeter mit verleihtem Heldenepos am Zuge ist muss sich das doch entsprechend auswirken... Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?!

TBS ist ja ein sonst echt geniales Spiel, aber in der Erklärung der Fähigkeiten leider nicht immer sehr eindeutig.

Edit:
Heidewitzka! So gerade eben Svens komplette Ausbildung bestanden. War aber ne Menge Dusel dabei.


----------



## Wynn (28. August 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hab es endlich mal geschafft, Life is Strange zu spielen. Die erste Episode erinnert zwar noch stark an einen typischen Teenie-Film mit gelegentlichen Zeitreiseelementen, aber ich bin gespannt, wie sich die Story entwickelt.



*reicht eine schachtel taschentücher*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> *reicht eine schachtel taschentücher*


Jetzt schon? Es warten noch 4 Episoden... ^^


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jetzt schon? Es warten noch 4 Episoden... ^^



jenachdem


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2016)

So, das wars mit *TBS2*. Was für ein fieser Cliffhanger. Und nun bis 2018 auf den Trilogie-Abschluss warten... Das wird hart. 

Naja... Dann wagen wir uns mal an den Überlebensmodus.


----------



## smutjesmooth (28. August 2016)

Hänge derzeit noch beim Endboss in Deus Ex Mankind Divided. Danach wollte ich endlich mal Dishonored durchspielen. Leider gibt's ja keinen Season Pass zu Dishonored. Die Dlcs sind mir einzeln ehrlich gesagt zu teuer.
Life is Strange muss ich auch irgendwann noch durchspielen. (hänge noch in Episode 1) Bald kommt ja schon Nba 2k17 und Mafia 3


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

Naja Mafia 3 kommt erst im Oktober.  Und zu Dishonored brauchst Du keinen Seasonpaß. Die Addons kosten zusammen gerade mal rund 12 EUR bei Steam. Ein Seasonpaß wäre in der Summe höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht preiswerter.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jetzt schon? Es warten noch 4 Episoden... ^^


Bin bei Episode 3. ^^


----------



## smutjesmooth (28. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja Mafia 3 kommt erst im Oktober.  Und zu Dishonored brauchst Du keinen Seasonpaß. Die Addons kosten zusammen gerade mal rund 12 EUR bei Steam. Ein Seasonpaß wäre in der Summe höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht preiswerter.


Da kann ich mir ja auch gleich die Definitive Edition von Dishonored für 7,48€ kaufen. 
https://www.kinguin.net/de/category/27642/dishonored-definitive-edition-steam-cd-key/
Jup ich weiß das Mafia 3 erst im Oktober kommt. Ich spiele derzeit aber auch ganz gern NBA2K16 was ich günstig im Summer Sale mitgenommen hatte.Daher wird NBA2K17 bestimmt auch ordentlich Zeit von mir verlangen wenn raus ist und schwupps ist Oktober und Mafia 3 will gespielt werden.Meine neue Freundin will ja nun auch noch etwas Zeit mit mir verbringen. "Ab und zu" geht man auch noch arbeiten. Da ist n Monat doch nix.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2016)

ich hab die GOTY für 8,48€ im Steamsale gekauft, naja, könnte mir vorstellen das zum Release das auch wieder nen Sale bekommt


----------



## smutjesmooth (28. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hab die GOTY für 8,48€ im Steamsale gekauft, naja, könnte mir vorstellen das zum Release das auch wieder nen Sale bekommt


Bis zum Release von Dishonored 2 wollte ich Teil 1 samt DLCs auf jeden Fall durch haben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2016)

Okay, Life is strange - Episode 3 war...krass. Das Ende jedenfalls.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Okay, Life is strange - Episode 3 war...krass. Das Ende jedenfalls.


Jupp! Das tat echt weh.


----------



## smutjesmooth (29. August 2016)

So.Mankind Divided hab ich nun durch.Warum man sich am Ende allerdings die ganzen Credits anschauen muss ist mir ein Rätsel. Gefühlte 15 Minuten sieht man nur den durchlaufenden Text mit den ganzen Entwicklern. Ich hab alle Tasten probiert. Überspringen ist nicht möglich. Gut zwischendrin kam noch eine kurze Videosequenz. Trotzdem unverständlich. Will eigentlich New Game + starten. 
Ich fand das Spiel jedenfalls geil. Das Ende können sie ja noch mit Story DLCs richtig abschließen. Keine Angst ich spoiler nichts.Jedenfalls solltet ihr euch auf die "After Credits from Hell" gefasst machen.


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2016)

Ich hab gestern endlich Witcher 3 beendet, jedenfalls die Hauptquest.

Jetzt habe ich ein Neues Spiel + angefangen, bin mit Level 30 gestartet und hab meine Ausrüstung behalten. Soweit so gut, aber mir geht es primär um die zwei "großen" DLC, die man ja IMO mit Stufe 32 und 34 (?) anfangen sollte.

Wenn ich die Questreihen jetzt im Spiel+ Modus starte, sind diese dann anders bzw. mit einem deutlich höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad oder kann ich die gefahrlos anfangen und mich an der Geschichte erfreuen?

Was das Ende von Witcher 3 betrifft ...


Spoiler



... fand ich das ziemlich lahm. Da hätte man irgendwie mehr draus machen müssen oder erklärt sich das noch im Laufe der zwei DLC?

So finde ich den Abschluss mehr als unbefriedigend und ... komisch.


----------



## MrFob (29. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern endlich Witcher 3 beendet, jedenfalls die Hauptquest.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich ein Neues Spiel + angefangen, bin mit Level 30 gestartet und hab meine Ausrüstung behalten. Soweit so gut, aber mir geht es primär um die zwei "großen" DLC, die man ja IMO mit Stufe 32 und 34 (?) anfangen sollte.
> 
> ...



Ich habe die DLCs auch noch nicht gespielt (haben ja soweit ich weiss auch praktisch nichts mit der Hauptstory zu tun) aber zum Ende:


Spoiler



Ich fand es auch nicht so den Hit. Fuer mich ist der Hoehepunkt des Spiels ganz klar die Schlacht um Kaer Morhen. Das war der absolute Hammer, vor allem, wenn man alle Gefaehrten dabei hatte.
Aber das Ende, naja, den Weg zum Ende, wenn man durch die verschiedenen Welten reist, das fand ich noch super und auch den Epilog fand ich ziemlich gut aber der eigentliche Showdown war nicht so der Bringer. Da hatten sowohl Witcher 1 als auch 2 irgendwie mehr zu bieten.


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2016)

@Rabowke



Spoiler



Welches Ende hattest du den ? du hast halt ca ein dutzend verschiedene Enden

The Witcher 3: Guide für das Finale - Die wichtigsten Entscheidungen



Was die Dlcs angeht du kannst die dlcs auch mit einen fertigen charakter starten der das passende lvl und ausrüstung hat via hauptmenü


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> @Rabowke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kurz überflogen ... hier wird doch das Ende nur in div. Nuancen verändert, je nachdem wie man irgendeine Quest abgeschlossen hat.

Mir geht es ja primär um ...



Spoiler



... Ciri und die "eisige Kälte", man könnte das absolut als Cliffhänger verstehen, wenn es noch einen weiteren Teil geben würde. Aber IMO wurde ja gesagt, dass der dritte Teil der letzte Teil ist. 





> Was die Dlcs angeht du kannst die dlcs auch mit einen fertigen charakter starten der das passende lvl und ausrüstung hat via hauptmenü


Ich weiß, aber es macht für mich natürlich mehr Spass, mit meiner Ausrüstung und Skills die DLC zu spielen ... wenn die natürlich im Spiel+ Modus bock schwer sein sollten, dann werde ich sicherlich den Weg gehen.

Ich hab das Spiel mit Level 29 beendet ...


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2016)

Hm .. also die Endkämpfe selbst, waren ja jetzt in allen Witcher Teilen nicht wirklich was besonderes - die Hinführung hingegen, hat sich meiner Meinung nach von Teil zu Teil verbessert.

@Rabowke
Um was genau geht es dir bei der 



Spoiler



eisigen Kälte



Und mit 29 schon das Hauptspiel durch - hast du einiges liegen lassen?


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hm .. also die Endkämpfe selbst, waren ja jetzt in allen Witcher Teilen nicht wirklich was besonderes - die Hinführung hingegen, hat sich meiner Meinung nach von Teil zu Teil verbessert.
> 
> @Rabowke
> Um was genau geht es dir bei der
> ...





Spoiler



Ciri geht durch das Portal im Turm um gegen die eisige Kälte zu kämpfen, was auch immer das genau sein soll.

Nur bleibt damit das Ende offen, die wilde Jagd mag besiegt sein, aber die besagte Kälte wurde zum Ende hin als die wahre Bedrohung umschrieben. Für mich wirkt das Ende unfertig und einfach nicht existent. 





> Und mit 29 schon das Hauptspiel durch - hast du einiges liegen lassen?


Ja. Ich hab Witcher 3 zum Release gekauft und gestern beendet. Damit hast du eine grobe Vorstellung, wieviel Zeit ich zum Zocken habe.  

Wenn ich mich nicht in jedem Spiel auf die Hauptquest konzentrieren würde, könnte ich kein Spiel beendet bzw. würde mehrere Jahre benötigen. Schon in Witcher 3 war es immer wieder komisch wieder ins Spiel zu kommen, zum Glück sind hier die Ladesequenzen gut gemacht, um das letzte nochmal Revue passieren zu lassen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Das hört sich fast so an, als hättest du das schlechte Ende, wo sie nicht siegreich zurück kehrt.
Wenn sie es tut, versteh ich nicht, wo etwas offen sein soll.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht in jedem Spiel auf die Hauptquest konzentrieren würde, könnte ich kein Spiel beendet bzw. würde mehrere Jahre benötigen. Schon in Witcher 3 war es immer wieder komisch wieder ins Spiel zu kommen, zum Glück sind hier die Ladesequenzen gut gemacht, um das letzte nochmal Revue passieren zu lassen.



Ja, ich weiß, wobei ich dann verstehen kann, dass man gerade bei the Witcher (3) eher mit einem Fragezeichen über dem Kopf zurückgelassen wird. Um alles zu verstehen, musst Du das Spiel eigentlich wirklich KOMPLETT spielen; iirc hilft es auch, sämtliche im Spiel verteilten Bücher zu lesen, Stichworte "Lara Dorren", "Aen Seidhe", "Aen Elle"...

Das ist eigentlich der "Hauptvorwurf", dem man dem Hexer machen kann: es ist für den Gelegenheitsspieler viel zu umfangreich...

Die Schatzsuchen/ Minigames/ etc. kann man sicherlich links liegen lassen, aber durch den Verzicht auf einen Großteil der Nebenquests beraubt man sich bei diesem Spiel imho essentieller Hintergrundinformationen.

Ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, wie er spielt, aber bei einem dermaßen storylastigen Spiel empfinde ich das dann als wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Scheint so ... denn von Ciri ist nichts mehr zu hören, Geralt denkt sie sei tot und bringt die letzte Muhme um.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wird es sein. 
Ich hatte die beiden anderen Enden und da erscheint mir nichts offen. 

Hast du die Kleene nicht ordentlich unterstützt? [emoji3]


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]


Du magst das so sehen, allerdings empfinde ich es als eine merkwürdige Designentscheidung, wenn bestimmtes und ggf. essentielles Hintergrundwissen für die Hauptgeschichte in Nebenquests gepackt wird.

Ich mein, ich hab Witcher 1 EE und Witcher 2 EE durchgespielt und am Ende ehrlich gesagt keine Verständnislücken bzw. für mich offene Enden gehabt. 

Ggf. ist die Antwort von Matthias die Erklärung, wobei man sich dann natürlich die Frage stellt, was hätte man anders machen müssen um ein Ende zu bekommen, was meine zwei Fragen beantwortet.

Bislang bin ich mit meiner Art und Weise ganz gut gefahren, auf die Hauptstory konzentrieren und ein Spiel beenden als zig 'angespielte' Spiele auf seiner PoS Liste zu haben.


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das wird es sein.
> Ich hatte die beiden anderen Enden und da erscheint mir nichts offen.


Ja, reib es mir unter die Nase ...  



> Hast du die Kleene nicht ordentlich unterstützt? [emoji3]


Eigentlich schon, in den Dialogen war ich eigentlich immer für Ciri ...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ggf. ist die Antwort von Matthias die Erklärung, wobei man sich dann natürlich die Frage stellt, was hätte man anders machen müssen um ein Ende zu bekommen, was meine zwei Fragen beantwortet.
> .



Es gab im späteren Verlauf nach der Schlacht im Hexer-Hauptquartier fünf Schlüsselmomente mit Ciri, bei denen du dich entscheiden musstest, wie du mit ihr umgehst. 


Spoiler



Zum Beispiel die Schneeballschlacht auf der Festung oder das Verwüsten des Avadingensbums Versteck.



Ich weiß aber gerade nicht, ob das Nebenquests waren.


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2016)

Hier mal eine Zusammenfassung aus dem Witcher Wiki zum Thema 



Spoiler



White Frost





Spoiler



The *White Frost*, or "_White Chill_", is one of the omens prophesied by Ithlinne as heralding the beginning of the end of the world. Many attributed climate changes to the prophecy.  
Array The White Frost is a phenomenon that results in the freezing of  entire planets. While the most powerful magics may seemingly slow its  pace on a regional level, it is widely understood to be an inevitable  end of all worlds. Whether this is the result of a natural force, a  malevolent entity, or an entirely different cause is not revealed. 
While trying to reach the world of the Aen Elle elves, Geralt and Avallac'h  transition to Tedd Deireadh, a world completely consumed by the White  Frost. Documents found here tell of the White Frost process as being  slow and steady, manifesting as unending snowfall. This eventually leads  to the cessation of all settlement sustaining activities, and the  supplies of survivors inevitably dwindle until exhaustion, followed by  death.  
After the defeat of the Wild Hunt, another Conjunction of the Spheres begins, and Avallac'h and Ciri head to a tower on Undvik to halt the White Frost. Ciri, being the last vessel of the Elder blood,  heads through a portal to confront the White Frost. Depending on  whether Geralt chose to show that he cherishes Ciri, that he trusts her  judgement and encourages her confidence or not, Ciri will survive or die  in the confrontation.



Und zum Ende - 



Spoiler



Jap, scheint, als hättest du eines der schlechten Enden erwischt, in dem Ciri stirbt -.-


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon, in den Dialogen war ich eigentlich immer für Ciri ...



Es gibt 5 Schlüsselmomente, in denen man die richtige Entscheidung für Ciri treffen muss.


Spoiler



- nach der Schlacht von Kaer Morhen muss man mit Ciri eine Schneeball-Schlacht machen, als sie relativ deprimiert ist.
- Wenn die Zauberinnen der Loge Ciri zu sich rufen, muss Geralt draußen bleiben und ihr damit zeigen, dass er ihr vertraut.
- In Avalachs Labor muss man mit Ciri die Einrichtung zerlegen.
- Wenn man mit Ciri zu Emyr geht, darf man nicht das Geld als Belohnung annehmen.
- Man muss Ciri zum Grab von Skjall begleiten

Wenn mindestens 3 von 5 so getroffen wurden, dann überlebt Ciri den Kampf gegen die Eisige Kälte und kehrt zurück.


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es gibt 5 Schlüsselmomente, in denen man die richtige Entscheidung für Ciri treffen muss.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Danke für die Aufklärung ... aber das ist doch irgendwie Bullshit, also diese Schlüsselmomente, wo ich mich z.B. an den ersten Moment überhaupt nicht mehr erinnern kann, als Grundlage für die Enden zu nehmen.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du magst das so sehen, allerdings empfinde ich es als eine merkwürdige Designentscheidung, wenn bestimmtes und ggf. essentielles Hintergrundwissen für die Hauptgeschichte in Nebenquests gepackt wird.
> 
> Ich mein, ich hab Witcher 1 EE und Witcher 2 EE durchgespielt und am Ende ehrlich gesagt keine Verständnislücken bzw. für mich offene Enden gehabt.



Geschmackssache. Die einen bejubeln es, die anderen hassen es dafür. Ich finde es auch großartig, habe aber auch (mit Hearts of Stone und Blood and Wine zusammen) über 260 Stunden in Witcher 3 versenkt.

Für EINEN Durchgang; allerdings bin ich "Completionist", d. h. ich drehe wirklich jeden Stein in der Spielwelt um. 

Was im Gegenzug bedeutet, dass ich AUSSER W3 im letzten Jahr (und teilweise dieses) Jahr eigentlich kein anderes Spiel mehr gespielt habe.

Das -eigentlich tolle- Pillars of Eternity liegt bei mir aus diesem Grund immer noch weitestgehend ungespielt rum, GTA V habe ich mir nach wie vor noch überhaupt nicht geholt, etc.


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Zusammenfassung aus dem Witcher Wiki zum Thema
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... das ist ungefahr mein "Wissen" aufgrund des Spiels, aber weitergehende Erklärungen scheint es wohl nicht zu geben? Selbst der Wiki-Eintrag ist sich scheinbar nicht im Klaren darüber, wie und was das ist und vor allem wie es entsteht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung ... aber das ist doch irgendwie Bullshit, also diese Schlüsselmomente, wo ich mich z.B. an den ersten Moment überhaupt nicht mehr erinnern kann, als Grundlage für die Enden zu nehmen.



Zum einen ist es vielleicht frustrierend, zum anderen fand ich das aber gut. 
Geralts und Ciris Beziehung ist sehr wichtig und dass sein Verhalten ihr Selbstbewusstsein beeinflusst und er ihr damit den Rücken stärkt, ist jetzt nicht total unlogisch.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung ... aber das ist doch irgendwie Bullshit, also diese Schlüsselmomente, wo ich mich z.B. an den ersten Moment überhaupt nicht mehr erinnern kann, als Grundlage für die Enden zu nehmen.



Ich finde es gerade großartig, dass die Handlungen während des Spiels wirklich Auswirkungen auf das Ende haben und man nicht nur am Ende vor die Auswahl "Tor 1, 2 oder 3" gestellt wird.
Das ist es doch, was so häufig kritisiert wird. Beispielsweise bei Mass Effect. Dass nichts, was man macht wirklich eine Bedeutung hat und man am Ende eh nur aus rot, blau oder grün wählt.
In The Witcher 3 haben wirklich mal viele Handlungen im gesamten Spielverlauf eine Auswirkung auf den Ausgang. Die fünf genannten Momente auf das Schicksal von Ciri und viele andere Entscheidungen können die Epilog-Tafeln in Nuancen verändern.


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2016)

Ich habe ja nichts gegen Auswirkungen, gern auch diese, die man am Anfang des Spiels entscheidet ... aber diese genannten sind für mich, im Endeffekt, nicht für den Ausgang der finalen Schlacht plausibel.

Ich mein, ganz ehrlich ... 


Spoiler



wer kommt denn auf die Idee, ob eine Schneeballschlacht über Leben und Tod entscheidet? Oder ob die Annahme von Geld darüber entscheidet? Selbst die Sache mit dem Labor ist mMn diskussionswürdig, würde mir aber noch einleuchten (Frust rauslassen etc.).



Natürlich ist das Meckern auf einem hohen Niveau, Witcher 3 ist ein grandioses Spiel wo ich wirklich dauerhaft gut unterhalten wurde ... aber das Ende bzw. der Weg zum Ende ist für *mich *nicht nachvollziehbar und, so leid es mir tut, verkackt.



Spoiler



IMO hätte man hier andere Entscheidungen nehmen können, z.B. vor dem finalen Endkampf, wo Avallac'h Ciri sagt, sie soll am Ufer bleiben ... *das* wäre als Beispiel für mich nachvollziehbar gewesen, wenn eine wertende Entscheidung hier Einfluss nimmt. Nimmt sie am Kampf teil, wird verletzt und geschwächt ... gibt eine Chance, dass sie den Endkampf nicht übersteht. Bleibt sie am Ufer, ist ausgeruht ... bereit für die finale Schlacht und Chance auf eine Wiederkehr.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finde es gerade großartig, dass die Handlungen während des Spiels wirklich Auswirkungen auf das Ende haben und man nicht nur am Ende vor die Auswahl "Tor 1, 2 oder 3" gestellt wird.
> Das ist es doch, was so häufig kritisiert wird. Beispielsweise bei Mass Effect. Dass nichts, was man macht wirklich eine Bedeutung hat und man am Ende eh nur aus rot, blau oder grün wählt.
> In The Witcher 3 haben wirklich mal viele Handlungen im gesamten Spielverlauf eine Auswirkung auf den Ausgang. Die fünf genannten Momente auf das Schicksal von Ciri und viele andere Entscheidungen können die Epilog-Tafeln in Nuancen verändern.



Absolut, allerdings würde ich schon einräumen, dass das nicht zwingend für alle Spielertypen gleichermaßen geeignet ist. Für jemanden, der nur sehr wenig Zeit zum Spielen hat, ist das eher "kontraproduktiv".

Ich kann Rabowke da schon verstehen. Ich musste mir selbst bisweilen Notizen machen, damit ich aufgrund längerer "Zwangs"-Pausen von manchmal einigen Wochen nicht den Faden verloren habe.


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... das ist ungefahr mein "Wissen" aufgrund des Spiels, aber weitergehende Erklärungen scheint es wohl nicht zu geben? Selbst der Wiki-Eintrag ist sich scheinbar nicht im Klaren darüber, wie und was das ist und vor allem wie es entsteht.



Soviel ich weiß, geht auch aus den Büchern nicht 100%ig hervor, um was es sich genau handelt - muss mal den Rest lesen.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. August 2016)

Zum Thema White Frost (Achtung, *kann* Spoiler enthalten):

The White Frost - Witcher Wiki - Wikia - insbesondere der Eintrag aus dem Buch weiter unten. 

Für mich reicht das eigentlich vollkommen als Erklärung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nichts gegen Auswirkungen, gern auch diese, die man am Anfang des Spiels entscheidet ... aber diese genannten sind für mich, im Endeffekt, nicht für den Ausgang der finalen Schlacht plausibel.
> 
> Ich mein, ganz ehrlich ...
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Es geht darum, ihr Selbstbewusstsein und die enge Bindung zu Geralt zu stärken.
Das wird in den genannten Momenten sehr schön dargestellt.
Am Ende, wenn Ciri auf die weiße Kälte zustapft, werden dann genau diese Momente noch einmal als kleiner Flashback eingespielt. Da erinnert sie sich an diese schönen Momente, die ihr jetzt die Kraft geben das kommende zu überstehen.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. August 2016)

Haha, DAS alte Thema wieder...

Lustig, dass der Rabauke (teilweise) dieselben Kritikpunkte hat wie ich. 

Und der White Frost ist einfach nur ganz, ganz großer Murks.


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Haha, DAS alte Thema wieder...
> 
> Lustig, dass der Rabauke (teilweise) dieselben Kritikpunkte hat wie ich.
> 
> Und der White Frost ist einfach nur ganz, ganz großer Murks.



Was soll ich sagen? Wir können ja nicht immer unterschiedlicher Meinung sein!


----------



## Spassbremse (29. August 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und der White Frost ist einfach nur ganz, ganz großer Murks.



Was meinst Du damit? Sapkowskis Vorlage, oder die Umsetzung in der Witcher-Reihe?



Spoiler



Einer meiner größten Kritikpunkte an W3, oder der Witcher-Reihe generell ist, dass man als "Unkundiger", d. h., ohne die Romane zu kennen, m. E. vieles nicht wirklich (zumindest auf Anhieb) versteht.

"The White Frost" ist ein Phänomen (es bleibt offen, ob magisch oder natürlich), dass ALLE Welten (Planeten) in allen DIMENSIONEN des GESAMTEN Witcher-Universums betrifft; früher oder später wird jede Welt den Kältetod sterben.

Mit Hilfe von (mächtiger) Magie lassen sich diese Effekte zumindest verzögern, aber nicht permanent aufhalten. 

Enter Ciri. 
Ciri ist das Ergebnis einer uralter "Zuchtfolge" der mächtigsten Elfenmagier und verfügt theoretisch über solche Macht, dass sie (alleine) in der Lage ist, den weißen Frost aufzuhalten.

Das ist der Grund, warum die "Wilde Jagd" (was ja nichts anderes ist als die Tarnung der "außerdimensionalen" Aen Elle-Elfen als "Geister" ist), um Ciri aufzuspüren, um mit ihrer Hilfe ihre EIGENE Welt zu retten*

* Es ist etwas komplizierter, aber soll reichen, da Avallac'h und Eredin völlig unterschiedliche Methoden zur Rettung ihrer Welt verfolgen. 

Etwas vereinfacht könnte man sagen, Ciri ist *eigentlich* als "Heilsbringerin" die zentrale Figur der (Meta-)handlung, wohingegen Geralt "nur" ein Nebendarsteller ist, aus dessen Perspektive der Spieler aber die Geschichte erlebt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. August 2016)

So, den ganzen gestrigen Sonntag und bis vorhin Life is Strange gespielt und (einmal) durch... Was soll ich dazu noch sagen? 
Am Anfang will die Geschichte noch nicht so ganz in Fahrt kommen. Man lernt die Charaktere kennen und die Academy kennen. Das war's. Aber gerade durch die dargestellten Alltäglichkeiten werden die Charaktere sympathisch (oder eben nicht) und bleiben glaubwürdig. Zeitweise gibt es die ein oder andere Länge in der Story, aber dann kommen die metaphorischen Schläge in die Fresse und die Story dreht zum Ende hin nochmal richtig auf. Sehr, sehr klasse. 

Das einzige, was ich zu bemängeln hätte, ist die Vorhersehbarkeit, mit der da gespielt wird. 


Spoiler



Jefferson gibt sich die ganze Zeit nett, hört sich gern reden (was ihn auch sowieso schon unsympathisch macht  ) und scheint sich vermeintlich um seine Schüler zu kümmern. Beinahe zu nett erscheint er, weswegen man ihn irgendwie von vornherein verdächtigt...wodurch aber nunmal auch der große "wtf-moment" innerhalb der Ermittlungen von Max und Chloe ausbleibt. Sieht man mal davon ab, dass Chloe (mal wieder) urplötzlich stirbt.

Auch das Ende, bei dem man sich für Chloe und die Opferung der Stadt entscheidet, wirkt auf mich etwas zu sehr dahin gespielt und es bleiben offene Fragen...beispielsweise, was nun mit Chloes Mutter ist, mit Warren usw. Statt diese Fragen zu beantworten und das Spiel nach der Wahl (Chloe oder die Stadt?) dahin gehend weiter zu führen, sieht man lediglich, wie die beiden irgendwo hin fahren. Irgendwie unbefriedigend. Das andere Ende ist besser gelöst. Allerdings hat man so oder so kein Happy End.

Ach...und den Hinweisen auf der Pinnwand (Episode 4) nachgehen war ein Graus. 



Das Spiel mixt wirklich sehr gekonnt Teenie-Elemente/Alltagssituationen mit Krimi/Thriller und Zeitreise-/Chaostheorien. Ganz große Emotionen, teilweise echt heftige Entscheidungen und Brainfuck-Momente. Aber eben auch mal was zum schmunzeln und zum lachen.
Storytechnisch nichtsdestotrotz eines der besten Spiele, die ich jemals gespielt habe.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Was meinst Du damit? Sapkowskis Vorlage, oder die Umsetzung in der Witcher-Reihe?


Letzteres. Der White Frost in Witcher 3 ist (leider) eine völlige (und reichlich profane) Umdeutung des vielschichtigen und tragenden Konzeptes aus den Büchern. 



Spoiler



Die drohende Eiszeit in den Büchern ist viel mehr als nur ein natürliches Phänomen. Es ist ein Symbol für die ganze Philosophie hinter den Romanen. Das tragende Prinzip "Etwas endet, etwas beginnt" findet sich in dieser drohenden Eiszeit wieder, die gleichzeitig Ende wie auch Verheißung der Wiedergeburt ist, ohne jedoch jemals konkret und real zu werden. Ein derartiges Symbol wird in dem Augenblick profan und irrelevant, indem es als tatsächliches Ereignis eintritt. Sapkowski hat das bewusst vermieden. Wiedergeburt bzw. Ende und Erneuerung findet bei Sapkowski im Kleinen statt, auf der persönlichen Ebene, nicht auf globaler Ebene oder gar im Kosmos. Das ist nur die Reflexion der Lebenumstände der Leute auf ihre Umwelt. Diverse Charakter beziehen ihre Motivation aus der angeblich bevorstehenden Eiszeit, aber sie berufen sich dabei auf Legenden und kaschieren damit ebenso persönliche Motive. Es ist imo gerade das Faszinierende an den Büchern, dass sie keine Gigantomanie betreiben. In den Büchern rettet niemand die Welt, sondern nur sich selbst bzw. andere, die einem was bedeuten. Es geht den zentralen Figuren um das Wohl von Einzelpersonen, nicht um das Wohl der Welt. Kurz, die Bücher sind Märchen, während das Spiel ein Epos sein will, ein Heldenlied. Deshalb deutet man Charaktere und Elemente aus den Büchern um, damit es irgendwie passt. In den Büchern gibt es weder Helden noch Superschurken, nur Menschen (oder andere Humanoide) mit diversen mehr oder weniger nachvollziehbaren Motivationen. Viel mehr noch, die Bücher negieren das Konzept des Helden. Deshalb ist auch kein weißer Frost nötig, der sich in den Weg stellt, weil es kein Held gibt, der es damit aufnehmen will. Ciri, Geralt und Yen durchlaufen alle diverse Stadien der klassischen mythologischen Heldenbildung, aber es geht ihnen am Ende nur um die Familie, nicht um die Rettung der Welt. Sie entscheiden sich gegen die Rettung der Welt, um zusammen bleiben zu können. Davon rückt das Spiel zentral ab und deutet damit alle zentralen Charaktere einfach um, was mir persönlich außerordentlich missfällt.

Und noch mal zum weißen Frost: In den Büchern ging es nie darum, die Eiszeit aufhalten zu können oder "besiegen" zu können. Die Eiszeit ist nicht nur ein Symbol, sie ist vor allem eine unumstößliche Gewalt, der Inbegriff von schöpferischer Zerstörung. Ciris Kraft liegt darin, Portale zu anderen Welten öffnen zu können und dadurch Leute zu evakuieren, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Durch das Ende von Witcher 3 hält Ciri die Eiszeit auf, negiert damit aber auch das Symbol der Wiedergeburt und dreht damit das ganze philosophische Konzept der Hexerwelt auf 180°. Es geht ja eben darum, dass man die (großen) Dinge eh nicht ändern kann, sondern nur sein Heil darin suchen kann, diejenigen zu beschützen, die einem persönlich wichtig sind oder die unmittelbar im näheren Umfeld sind. Das steht hinter Geralts Wesen, hinter seinem persönlichen Kodex, hinter seiner Lebensphilosophie. Das ist das Konzept des "lesser evil". Das ist kein Heldenepos, kein Kampf gegen das Unausweichliche. Es ist die Akzeptanz des Unausweichlichen, während man selbst einen Ort des Widerstands sucht, um das persönliche Glück so gut wie möglich zu schützen.

Ich könnte noch so viel über das Thema schreiben, aber das soll erst mal reichen... 

Hier noch der Text meines ursprünglichen Kommentars zum Thema im Witcher-Forum: http://forums.cdprojektred.com/thre...-spoilers!!!?p=1761767&viewfull=1#post1761767


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. August 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Letzteres. Der White Frost in Witcher 3 ist (leider) eine völlige (und reichlich profane) Umdeutung des vielschichtigen und tragenden Konzeptes aus den Büchern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was aber erstmal nichts daran ändert, dass The Witcher 3 trotzdem ein hervorragendes Spiel ist.  

Allerdings empfand ich die Sache mit dem Weißen Frost auch irgendwie etwas...deplaziert. Man hätte sich wohl eher auf den Kampf gegen die Wilde Jagd und den Krieg zwischen Milfgaard und dem Norden konzentrieren sollen. Daraus hätte man Unmengen interessante Dinge machen können.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. August 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was aber erstmal nichts daran ändert, dass The Witcher 3 trotzdem ein hervorragendes Spiel ist.


Das ist es. Ich bin da allerdings ein ziemlicher Spezialfall, weil ich die Romane fast abgöttisch liebe. Daher hat es ein Witcher 3 da bei mir sehr, sehr schwer mit der Story zu punkten. Aber auch davon abgesehen finde ich, dass CDPR die Story im letzten Spieldrittel ziemlich verkackt hat (auf gut Deutsch gesagt). Da wäre deutlich mehr mit deutlich weniger drin gewesen. Imo hat sich CDPR da einfach etwas verhoben, indem man das alles zu groß, zu episch und zu weitläufig machen wollte und gleichzeitig noch irgendwie angeblich offene Handlungsstränge aus den Romanen "abschließen" wollte. Für "Videospielstandards" mag das alles noch irgendwo ok sein (v.a. wenn man es etwa mit einem Skyrim und Co. vergleicht), aber an die Romane reicht das Storytelling in den Spielen leider nicht mal im Ansatz ran.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. August 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist es. Ich bin da allerdings ein ziemlicher Spezialfall, weil ich die Romane fast abgöttisch liebe. Daher hat es ein Witcher 3 da bei mir sehr, sehr schwer mit der Story zu punkten. Aber auch davon abgesehen finde ich, dass CDPR die Story im letzten Spieldrittel ziemlich verkackt hat (auf gut Deutsch gesagt). Da wäre deutlich mehr mit deutlich weniger drin gewesen. Imo hat sich CDPR da einfach etwas verhoben, indem man das alles zu groß, zu episch und zu weitläufig machen wollte und gleichzeitig noch irgendwie angeblich offene Handlungsstränge aus den Romanen "abschließen" wollte. Für "Videospielstandards" mag das alles noch irgendwo ok sein (v.a. wenn man es etwa mit einem Skyrim und Co. vergleicht), aber an die Romane reicht das Storytelling in den Spielen leider nicht mal im Ansatz ran.


Kann ich nachvollziehen.  Als Buchkenner/-liebhaber ist man natürlich kritischer.

Ich mag Heldenlieder, Epen und High Fantasy...mag aber auch persönliche, kleine Geschichten, in denen die Personen selbst im Vordergrund stehen und nicht die Rettung der Welt. 
The Witcher 3 ist beides. Anfänglich wollte Geralt 'nur' Ciri finden, die Wilde Jagd aufhalten. Der Krieg war ihm egal und auch alles andere. Es war einfach die persönliche Story eines Hexers. Was mich am Weißen Frost eher störte, war die Plötzlichkeit, mit der das Phänomen ins Spiel gebracht wurde. Am Anfang gab es ja keinerlei Hinweise darauf und irgendwann in der zweiten Hälfte des Spiels...BAM! "Wir müssen den Weißen Frost aufhalten und eine zweite Konvergenz verhindern!". 

Übrigens ist die Bezeichnung "Ragh Nar Roog" ein ziemlich unkreativ gewählter Begriff für das Weltenende und so offensichtlich und plump dem Rangarök entlehnt, dass es schon wehtut.  Die ganze Prophezeiung der Ithlinne basiert auf der Völuspá, der Weissagung der Seherin, dem ersten Lied in der Edda, das die Entstehung und den Untergang der Welt beschreibt.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. August 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die Bezeichnung "Ragh Nar Roog" ein ziemlich unkreativ gewählter Begriff für das Weltenende und so offensichtlich und plump dem Rangarök entlehnt, dass es schon wehtut.  Die ganze Prophezeiung der Ithlinne basiert auf der Völuspá, der Weissagung der Seherin, dem ersten Lied in der Edda, das die Entstehung und den Untergang der Welt beschreibt.


Sapkowski ist ja dafür bekannt, in seinen Hexerromanen bereits existierende Sagen, Märchen und Legenden zu verwursten. Ich persönlich mag das, weil Sapkowski eben auch ein Könner ist. Bei CDPR gelingt das manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger...


----------



## Lukecheater (30. August 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Milfgaard



höhö, Milfgaard


----------



## Neawoulf (30. August 2016)

Immer noch *Obduction*. Inzwischen hab ich laut Steam 17 Stunden auf der Uhr und das Gefühl, als wäre ich zu ca. 3/4 durch. Das Rätsel- und Weltdesign ist weiterhin sehr gut. Die Art, wie die Rätsel in die Spielwelt integriert sind, erinnert mich sehr an Riven (mein Lieblings-Myst-Teil), auch wenn die meisten Rätsel ein wenig einfacher sind (was nicht heißt, dass sie einfach sind oder man ständig an die Hand genommen wird). Das Design ist einfach sehr gut gemacht und wenn wieder ein Problem im Spiel gelöst wurde, fühlt sich das gut an, weil man sich die Lösungen wirklich erarbeiten muss. Das Spiel schenkt einem nichts. Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich allerdings: Die Ladezeiten. Für einige Rätsel muss man mehrfach zwischen Welten hin- und herteleportieren und das dauert schon recht lange. Mit ner SSD soll das aber sehr viel schneller gehen.

Dann habe ich noch etwas gefunden im Spiel, das mir die Kinnlade runterfallen ließ, da ich wirklich nicht damit gerechnet habe. Spoilern werde ich aber nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2016)

Überlebensmodus von *The Banner Saga 2* - gemeistert. Auf Stufe "leicht". Wenn ich mal wieder Luft hab gehe ich irgendwann mal die höheren Schwierigkeitsgrade an.

Und nun... Ist *Grow Up* an der Reihe. Genauso charmant wie *Grow Home* und macht mindestens genauso viel Spaß. Nur eben alles viel größer, mit noch mehr Funktionen, noch mehr Aufgaben... Und weitaus mehr zu entdecken.


----------



## MrFob (31. August 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Immer noch *Obduction*. Inzwischen hab ich laut Steam 17 Stunden auf der Uhr und das Gefühl, als wäre ich zu ca. 3/4 durch. Das Rätsel- und Weltdesign ist weiterhin sehr gut. Die Art, wie die Rätsel in die Spielwelt integriert sind, erinnert mich sehr an Riven (mein Lieblings-Myst-Teil), auch wenn die meisten Rätsel ein wenig einfacher sind (was nicht heißt, dass sie einfach sind oder man ständig an die Hand genommen wird). Das Design ist einfach sehr gut gemacht und wenn wieder ein Problem im Spiel gelöst wurde, fühlt sich das gut an, weil man sich die Lösungen wirklich erarbeiten muss. Das Spiel schenkt einem nichts. Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich allerdings: Die Ladezeiten. Für einige Rätsel muss man mehrfach zwischen Welten hin- und herteleportieren und das dauert schon recht lange. Mit ner SSD soll das aber sehr viel schneller gehen.
> 
> Dann habe ich noch etwas gefunden im Spiel, das mir die Kinnlade runterfallen ließ, da ich wirklich nicht damit gerechnet habe. Spoilern werde ich aber nicht



Oha, das klingt schon sehr spannend. Werde ich mir mal fuer die naechste "Downtime" vormerken. Kurze Frage (koennte ich sicher auch googlen, aber wenn ich dich grade "da habe" ): Was sich mir aus den Trailern nicht ganz erschliesst: Laeuft man frei rum (WASD und freier Rundumblick per Maus wie in einem Shooter/Ego-Puzzler ala Portal) oder ist es eher wieder so wie in Myst, wo man quasi feste Standpositionen hatte, zwischen denen man per Video hin- und hergelaufen wird?


----------



## Neawoulf (31. August 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Oha, das klingt schon sehr spannend. Werde ich mir mal fuer die naechste "Downtime" vormerken. Kurze Frage (koennte ich sicher auch googlen, aber wenn ich dich grade "da habe" ): Was sich mir aus den Trailern nicht ganz erschliesst: Laeuft man frei rum (WASD und freier Rundumblick per Maus wie in einem Shooter/Ego-Puzzler ala Portal) oder ist es eher wieder so wie in Myst, wo man quasi feste Standpositionen hatte, zwischen denen man per Video hin- und hergelaufen wird?



Man läuft frei herum in der Egoperspektive, quasi wie in nem Ego Shooter oder "Walking Simulator". Man kann das Ganze aber auch in eine Art Retro-Modus umstellen mit Wegpunkten, die man mit der Maus anklicken kann. Das fühlt sich dann ein wenig wie die alten Spiele an. Aber das freie Bewegen gefällt mir persönlich besser.


----------



## MrFob (31. August 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Man läuft frei herum in der Egoperspektive, quasi wie in nem Ego Shooter oder "Walking Simulator". Man kann das Ganze aber auch in eine Art Retro-Modus umstellen mit Wegpunkten, die man mit der Maus anklicken kann. Das fühlt sich dann ein wenig wie die alten Spiele an. Aber das freie Bewegen gefällt mir persönlich besser.



Oh cool. Ja, hatte gehofft, dass es Ego-Shooter/Puzzler maessig ist (aber die Option zum umstellen ist fuer die Retro Fans natuerlich schoen, Kudos, dass sie das eingebaut haben). Bin im Moment ziemlich ausgelastet mit Deus Ex und Co. aber wenn mal Zeit ist werde ich es mir wohl mal zulegen. Danke fuer die Info!


----------



## Bonkic (1. September 2016)

fertig mit *heavy rain*.
hat mir, von ein paar kleinigkeiten (steuerung) abgesehen, sehr gut gefallen.

die frage, ob man das jetzt noch spiel nennen soll, ist imo völlig irrelevant. letztendlich spielt es keine rolle, ob ich von einem spiel oder einem nicht-spiel gut unterhalten wurde.


----------



## svd (2. September 2016)

Ewig darauf gewartet, ewig gescheut es zu kaufen, schlussendlich geschenkt bekommen.  Ich habe also mit "Mirror's Edge: Catalyst" angefangen.

Soweit gefällt es mir gut, auch wenn ich die sterilere und klarere Optik aus dem Debut bevorzuge. Beim Titelbild fehlt zwar die Gänsehaut, aber der wohlige Schauer ist da.
Die Steuerung, diesmal auch bei den Kämpfen, ist ziemlich gut gelungen. An und für sich ist es viel einfacher und intuitiver, den Flow aufrecht zu erhalten und durch die Levels zu flitzen.
Untermalt wird das Geschehen wieder durch einen tollen Soundtrack. Die Person, die bei EA immer für die Auswahl der Elektro(pop)-Songs zuständig ist, bekommt hoffentlich einen Bonus.
Und Zwischensequenzen in Spielegrafik? Warum nicht gleich so, sehr gut.

Die offene Welt... ja, schön. Aber typischerweise renne ich erstmal ziellos herum und sammle zufällige Dinge ein. Ich muss mich schon anstrengen, mich an mein Hauptziel zu erinnern.
Ach ja, der Vogelmann. Wieso? Keine Ahnung, mir erstmal egal...

Einige Neuerungen hätte ich persönlich eleganter gelöst. So wird dir per Texteinblendung im Ladebildschirm mitgeteilt, du sollest doch die Comics lesen, um die Hintergründe zu Faiths 
Knastaufenthalt in Erfahrung zu bringen. Natürlich muss man die kaufen. Hmja, toll.
Warum die letzte verhängnisvolle Mission, a là James Bond, nicht im Vorspann spielen, als Rückblende und Tutorial, beliebig oft wiederholbar, während Faith in ihrer Zelle auf der Pritsche
liegt und auf diesem Wege grübelt, was da schief gelaufen war, oder ob sie etwas anders hätte machen können.
Dann wäre auch dieser, nach und nach freischaltbare, Skilltree weggefallen. Ich bin nicht so der Fan von Cockblocking. Ich bin auch kein Freerunner, kann mir aber vorstellen, 
dass zB die "Frühlingsrolle" zu den Grundkenntnissen gehört. Also, die Energie beim Fall aus großen Höhen so umzuleiten, dass deine Gelenke dabei heile bleiben. Ist ja nicht unwichtig.
Eine erfahrene Runnerin wie Faith sollte das, meiner Meinung nach, nicht erst neu erlernen müssen. 
(Ist aber typisch für diesen Drang der Millenials zu freischaltbarem Käse, um deren Bedürfnis nach Gratifikation zu befriedigen. 
Da sogar das altehrwürdige Doom davon befallen ist... naja, mei, ist halt heutzutage wohl einfach so.)

Oder der Kampfkurs.
Anstatt Hologramme zu kicken (die irgendwie Masse zu haben scheinen), hätte das auch im Knast gelernt werden können. Zuerst zB gegen bezahlte Mithäftlinge, die Faith einen 
Denkzettel verpassen sollen. (Inkl. "in Hindernisse schubsen a là Rohrschach..." ) Danach unter Beteiligung von Wärtern, wo das Ausweichen geübt wird, bis Faith 
dann doch noch verkloppt wird, um die Lebensanzeige zu erklären.

Konsequent keine Waffen zu verwenden, finde ich prinzipiell gut, aber einen Rückschritt. Persönlich hätte ich dem Spieler weiterhin die Wahl gelassen, wie pazifistisch oder militant Faith vorgeht.
Brutales Vorgehen hätte bei mir dann einfach die Auswirkung gehabt, im Spielverlauf vorwiegend auf schwer gepanzerte und bewaffnete Gegner zu treffen. Spieler hätten aber die Möglichkeit gehabt, 
durch Nebenmissionen für eine Hacker-Fraktion, "Favourpunkte" anzuhäufen, bis diese Faith einen Gefallen schuldet, etwa, ihren Fahndungslevel wieder auf ein ungefährliches Maß zu senken. 
Da hätten die optionalen Quests sogar echten Sinn gemacht, anstatt diesen Geschmack von Füllmaterial zu haben.

Naja, aber noch überwiegt die positive Vorfreude und das meditative Erkunden der Umgebung. Welches, dank dieser seltsamen adaptiven Anpassung an die eigene Hardware, auch auf einem
System der gehobenen Mittelklasse, auf "Hyper", im sehr hohen zweistelligen Bereich vonstattengeht. 
(Aber Tearing bei Zwischensequenzen. Zeit für VSync, nehme ich an.)


----------



## golani79 (3. September 2016)

Grade eine Partie Civ V beendet - 495 Turns >> Cultural Victory mit ein wenig Nachhilfe


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. September 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> 495 Turns



Ah, also eine Kurzpartie.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2016)

Bei Ubisoft arbeiten wohl richtige Sadisten. Das Hauptziel von *Grow Up* hab ich bereits nach 6 Stunden absolviert,  6 zusätzliche Stunden sind aussschließlich zum Komplettieren draufgegangen. Nun fehlt mir nur noch ein (!) einziger Kristall, eine (!!) einzige Herausforderung und ein (!!!) einziger Teleporter. Ganze drei Stecknadeln in einem einzigen Polygon-Haufen... Ich dreh bald am Teller...


----------



## Spassbremse (6. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei Ubisoft arbeiten wohl richtige Masochisten.



Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Du meinst Sadisten, oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Du meinst Sadisten, oder?


Pardon, hast Recht. Begriff vertauscht. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phurba (7. September 2016)

Eigentlich nur die BF1 Beta auf der PS4. Ich finde es sehr geil, die Wartezeit bis zum Release wird dann aber eine Qual.


----------



## Rising-Evil (8. September 2016)

So, nach gut 200 Stunden mit * The Witcher 3 * inklusive aller DLC's durch 
Absolut super, das wahrscheinlich beste RPG überhaupt - da gehen einem die Superlativen fast aus, wenngleich mir die düstere Umgebung des Hauptspiels (vor allem Velen) deutlich mehr zugesagt hat als der kunterbunte Disneyland-Verschnitt aus * Blood and Wine *

natürlich * 10/10 *


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. September 2016)

Indie-Game, the next. 

Diesmal hab ich mir *Dex* ausgesucht. Ein kleines 2D-Cyberpunk-RPG, thematisch irgendwo zwischen *Deus Ex* und *Blade Runner*. Mit Oldschool-Look, nicht zu komplex, dazu etwas Faust- und Knarren-Action. Sehr nett bisher.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. September 2016)

Gerade mal Homefront: The Revolution angespielt, weil es über das Wochenende kostenlos spielbar ist. Ich finde es immer sehr schade, wenn ein Spiel viel Stimmungspotential verschwendet, weil die Autoren und Game-Designer einen direkt zu Beginn hetzen und sich einfach keine Zeit lassen. Die ersten Minuten hätten weitaus mehr bzw. überhaupt eine emotionale Tragweite haben können, indem man dem Spieler die Chance gegeben hätte, sich mit seiner Umgebung zumindest kurz vertraut zu machen. Also mit den Charakteren, die zwei Minuten später schon wieder tot sind. So ein Hauch Ruhe vor dem Sturm, damit man sich in die Situation hineinversetzen kann. Wenn es nur fünf Minuten gewesen wären, in denen man den Gesprächen im Unterschlupf lauscht oder Ähnliches, hätte ich wesentlich mehr Bock auf Revolution und Regime-Kloppen. Ich erwarte da auch keine bedrückende The Last of Us-Atmosphäre oder so, aber wenig mehr würde viel ausmachen. Ist im Grunde auch egal, durchspielen oder gar kaufen werde ich es eh nicht. Nach einer Stunde hab ich eh schon das Gefühl, alles gesehen zu haben. Spielerische Kopie von Far Cry 3 mit bösen Koreanern, gehetztem und dämlichem Plot, fehlender Dramaturgie und der Storytiefe einer Pfütze mit hübscher Cryengine-Grafik (die vorbildlich super in 21:9 unterstützt wird!). Korrigier mich jemand, wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## Chemenu (10. September 2016)

Hihi. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das stammt aus der Mos Eisley UE4 Demo.


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. September 2016)

Im Moment Halcyon 6: Starbase Commander. Dicke Empfehlung für alle, die Star Trek mögen. Ist ein Weltraumstrategiespiel, bei dem die Verwaltung der Basis an XCOM 2 angelehnt ist, die Kämpfe dagegen ähnlich wie in Child of Light ablaufen (drei Charaktere/Schiffe, drei Gegner, Rundensystem). Macht in den ersten Stunden sehr vieles richtig und motiviert enorm. Schön: Endlich mal kein Rogue-like, kein Early Access, kein absurd hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad (sondern fünf verschiedene). Achtung: Bisher gibt's keine deutsche Übersetzung.

Test folgt nächste Woche, derzeit sieht alles nach einer klaren Kaufempfehlung aus - es sei denn, man mag den pixeligen Look des Spiels nicht.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fouEqB7bBAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. September 2016)

Hab mir mal Kingdom Come zugelegt. Die Beta läuft erstaunlich bugfrei und das Spiel ist wohl schon jetzt das schönste Rollenspiel, das ich bisher gesehen habe. Das liegt nicht nur an der CryEngine, sondern schlicht an der Atmosphäre, die die Spielwelt schon jetzt versprüht. Ich habe mich, während ich durch die Spielwelt spazierte, immer wieder an meine Spaziergänge aus Kindertagen erinnert.  Und wenn die Entwickler es wirklich schaffen, die gesamte Spielwelt mit interessanten Inhalten zu füllen und die Story gut werden zu lassen, dann wird Kingdom Come wohl The Witcher 3 als "persönlicher Favorit der letzten 10 Jahre" ablösen.


Einziger bisheriger Wermutstropfen: Die Performance. Egal, wie viel ich runter stelle oder hoch prügel, auf Optik und Performance hat das alles kaum Auswirkungen. Höchstens 10fps und auch da sehr schwankend. Im Durchschnitt läuft Kingdom Come bei mir mit 30fps. Aber ich denke und hoffe, dass da noch Verbesserungen dies bezüglich kommen. Allerdings profitiert das Spiel extrem von höheren Auflösungen. Der optische Unterschied zwischen 1080p und 1440p ist gewaltig.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. September 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hab mir mal Kingdom Come zugelegt. Die Beta läuft erstaunlich bugfrei und das Spiel ist wohl schon jetzt das schönste Rollenspiel, das ich bisher gesehen habe. Das liegt nicht nur an der CryEngine, sondern schlicht an der Atmosphäre, die die Spielwelt schon jetzt versprüht.


Nur die Gesichter sind noch absolut furchtbar. Ich hoffe, dass Warhorse da noch richtig nachlegen wird, obgleich ich bezweifle, dass sie die technischen Dimensionen eines SC erreichen werden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nur die Gesichter sind noch absolut furchtbar. Ich hoffe, dass Warhorse da noch richtig nachlegen wird, obgleich ich bezweifle, dass sie die technischen Dimensionen eines SC erreichen werden.


Furchtbar nicht, aber deutlich verbesserungswürdig.  

Jedenfalls...ich bin optimistisch, dass mit KC ein richtig geniales Spiel auf uns zukommen wird.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. September 2016)

Ich überlege auch immer wieder, auch jetzt, ob ich schon mal in die Beta reinschaue. Dann wiederum darf ich wohl trotz GTX 1080 noch keine zufriedenstellende Performance in 1440p / 21:9 erwarten. Andererseits... würde ich wahrscheinlich eh nur im Wald rumlaufen.


----------



## McDrake (11. September 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Im Moment Halcyon 6: Starbase Commander.



Auja
Freu mich auch schon drauf.
Werds morgen hoffentlich anspielen können

Wieder ein erfolgreiches, bzw gutes Projekt, welches ich bei KS unterstützt habe.


----------



## Rising-Evil (11. September 2016)

Und wieder bei * The Witcher 3 * gelandet...
Da ich diesmal nur die Story spiele & Nebenquests links liegen lass, war ich doch ziemlich überrascht vom Anfang
a) 



Spoiler



Gaunter o'Dim wartet gleich mal in der Taverne in Weißgarten - cooles Detail


b) wenn man so durchrusht wie ich jetzt braucht man für Weißgarten gerademal eine knappe Stunde - als ich das Spiel zu Release angefangen hatte, hab ich knapp 10-15 h gebraucht - folglich hat mich die schiere Größe der Karte erstmal erschlagen, als ich in Velen ankam, dagegen war Weißgarten ja ein schlechter Witz


----------



## Spassbremse (11. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nur die Gesichter sind noch absolut furchtbar.



Findest Du? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kerl ist jetzt sicherlich keine Schönheit, aber technisch ist das doch nicht furchtbar. 

Ist doch okay, wenn in einem KC keine Models rumlaufen, sondern eben (realistischerweise) jede Menge Hackfressen. 

Ich bin nämlich ziemlich überzeugt davon, dass die meisten Leute zu der Zeit ziemlich unattraktiv aussahen, jedenfalls nach heutigen Maßstäben - ich sage nur, eingeschränkte Hygiene, keine Kosmetik-/Pflegeprodukte, unterirdische Zahnhygiene, keine Friseure für einen Großteil der Bevölkerung, usw. 

Nee, die müssen eigentlich ziemlich hässlich aussehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. September 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Findest Du?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOch, sieht wirklich sehr gut aus.  Allerdings hab ich auch schon einige (technisch) mehr oder weniger hässliche Gesichter gesehen. 

Und auch heutzutage gibt es einige Hackfressen auf der Welt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. September 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Und wieder bei * The Witcher 3 * gelandet...
> Da ich diesmal nur die Story spiele & Nebenquests links liegen lass, war ich doch ziemlich überrascht vom Anfang
> a)
> 
> ...


Das stimmt. Beim ersten Mal hab ich mich da auch erstmal ziemlich erschlagen gefühlt. Aber sobald ich meinen Plan hatte, ging es.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. September 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nee, die müssen eigentlich ziemlich hässlich aussehen.


Hehe, jaja... 

Ne mal ehrlich, die Gesichter in KCD sind imo mega uncanny bisher. Die sehen aus wie Zombies.


----------



## Enisra (11. September 2016)

Ich habe jetzt endlich mal Dishonored durch inkl. DLCs und bin jetzt mal auf Teil 2 gespannt, auch wie sich die Geschichte zu Teil 2 spannt
Allerdings ärgert mich das im ersten Level nicht Leise genug gewesen zu sein, immerhin ist es dann doch sehr einfach keinen umzubringen

Leider hat das Spiel mir jetzt irgendwie erstmal AC versaut, auch wenn das 2 Komplett unterschiedliche Spiele sind


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. September 2016)

*World of Warcraft Legion* - Ich hatte ja vorher 4 Jahre Pause gemacht, weil mir das Cataclysm Addon damals nicht so gefallen hat, vielleicht das schwächste bisher. Da war die Luft komplett raus bei mir. Jetzt mit Legion macht WoW aber wieder richtig Spaß. Die Quests sind gut gemacht, auch die Sachen mit den Artefakten und spezielle Klassenquests. So lohnt es sich wirklich mit mehreren Charakteren dann auch zu spielen. Wenn jetzt noch interessante Raid-Instanzen dann dazu kommen, dann könnte es das beste Addon seit der Lichkönigzeit werden. 
*
Mafia 2* - Hab ich jetzt endlich auch mal angefangen, ein bißchen gespielt und gefällt mir bisher auch ganz gut. Wollte das ja unbedingt endlich mal spielen, bevor Teil 3 kommt. Wollte es schon so lange, aber irgendwie immer nach hinten verschoben


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2016)

... wobei Mafia I immer noch deutlich "besser" ist als Mafia II, finde ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Enisra (14. September 2016)

so, Mass Effect ist endlich durch ._.
mich könnte das immer noch aufregen das mich der Dreschschlund bei Grunts Loyalitätsmission mir fast die ganze Reihe versaut hätte 

Aber es ist zuende und Andromeda kann kommen

Rückblickend muss man aber sagen, das ich am liebsten vielen Jammerern mal Der Erlöser des Wüstenplanets an den Kopf werfen wenn die behaupten dass das Ende SOOO schlimm sei :<
Okay, es gibt bessere Enden, z.B. im Hyperion Cantos und man merkt den Autorenwechsel, aber ernsthaft, haben die Leute so wenige andere Storys erfahren?
Und das mit Tor 1, 2 und 3 wurde auch wieder aufgebauscht, weil sicher könnte man als Paragon-Shep Tor 1 nehmen, aber würde man das wirklich tun?

Ansonsten, ich glaube mein größter Kritikpunkt dürften nur die DLCs sein, nicht deren Vorhandensein, eher das man die nur über Biowarepunkte kaufen kann, welche selbst auch nie in den Sale kommen, man aber nochmal 40€ in die DLCs zu stecken, von einem Spiel das selbst so normal nur noch 10 bzw. 20€ kostet wenn es nicht im Sale ist und das Spiel ist jetzt auch wieder 4 Jahre alt, von ME2 und den nur etwas billigeren fang ich garnicht erst an

Ansonsten, ich denke ich werfe mal Vigil an und schaue etwas in den Nachthimmel


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2016)

Das Ende von ME3 war vor dem Patch noch abgehackter 



Spoiler



alle 3 enden haben damit gendet das man auf dem plandeten notlandet erst nach dem patch gab es das erweiterte ende und sah das die zwei teammitglieder vor den tor abgeholt wurden und die ende waren anders nach der raumschiffszhene



Bezüglich Mass Effect Dlc jo da haste recht


----------



## McDrake (14. September 2016)

Es gab doch vier Enden. Das letzte hab ich aus reiner "Langeweile" gefunden, weil ich schon insgesamt zum siebten mal bei der Szene war


Spoiler



Den kleinen Burschen erschiessen...


----------



## McDrake (14. September 2016)

Grad die erste Stunde mit *Halcyron 6* verbracht (habs auf KS unterstützt).
Gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut.
Ist aber sicherlich so ein Spiel, bei dem man beim ersten Anlauf ein paar Fehler macht
Und dann beim zweiten Versuch zu aggressiv vorgeht.
Dann, irgendwann mal, findet man eine gute Mischung zwischen Erforschen und Kämpfen.


----------



## Enisra (14. September 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es gab doch vier Enden. Das letzte hab ich aus reiner "Langeweile" gefunden, weil ich schon insgesamt zum siebten mal bei der Szene war
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



naja, sagen wir es gab 3+1 Enden 

Ansonsten wird jetzt mal The Crew gezogen, jetzt wo das bei Ubi 30 dabei ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ansonsten wird jetzt mal The Crew gezogen, jetzt wo das bei Ubi 30 dabei ist


Jo, werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit - wenn ich mit *Dex* durch bin - auch mal anspielen. Wenn es mich überzeugt könnte vielleicht noch der Wild Run-DLC dazu kommen. [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. September 2016)

*DEAD SPACE *

Das Spiel gefällt mir im Prinzip ganz gut. Leider schleichen sich bei mir oft Grafik-Bugs ein.Laut Community wohl normal. Bei der Steuerung muss man auch ein paar Abstriche machen. Hier und da etwas schwerfällig das Ganze...
Da ich das Spiel aber im Steam Angebot für 2,49 € abgegriffen habe, bin ich unterm Strich ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## Rising-Evil (15. September 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> *DEAD SPACE *
> 
> Das Spiel gefällt mir im Prinzip ganz gut. Leider schleichen sich bei mir oft Grafik-Bugs ein.Laut Community wohl normal. Bei der Steuerung muss man auch ein paar Abstriche machen. Hier und da etwas schwerfällig das Ganze...
> Da ich das Spiel aber im Angebot für 2,49 abgegriffen habe, bin ich unterm Strich ganz zufrieden damit.


Maussensibilität auf Maximum stellen, dann sollte es passen


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. September 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Maussensibilität auf Maximum stellen, dann sollte es passen



Ja, wäre die logische Lösung  Allerdings wird das Bild im Falle eines Bugs dann total zerschnetzelt


----------



## svd (15. September 2016)

Mit dem VSync kannst du dich auch mal herumspielen. 
Und nicht mit gezogener Waffe umdrehen. Lieber senken, drehen und wieder hochreißen. Das hat recht gut geklappt, finde ich.

Ich würde ja gerne weiter Mirrors Edge spielen, bin aber noch im Urlaub. Und eh krank. Typisch, aber während der Arbeit erlaube ich mir das nie. 
Habe kürzlich den Magnethaken freigeschaltet. Naja. Nett, aber muss das in einem Freerunning-Spiel sein? Das macht die Bestzeiten in den Listen noch komischer. Nur mit Laufen geht's eh nicht, und die Levels sind zwar offen, bieten aber keine unendliche Anzahl, die Laufwege zu optimieren. Da liegen die Zeiten sowieso immer dicht beieinander.  Egal, Hauptsache, drei Sterne.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. September 2016)

Divinity Original Sin 2 (Early Early Access)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Maussensibilität auf Maximum stellen, dann sollte es passen


Zusätzlich diese nochmals in der ini-Datei (muss mal schauen welche genau das war, Settings.ini glaube ich) etwas hochpushen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael.Gehrt1 (15. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Mit dem VSync kannst du dich auch mal herumspielen.
> Und nicht mit gezogener Waffe umdrehen. Lieber senken, drehen und wieder hochreißen. Das hat recht gut geklappt, finde ich.
> 
> Ich würde ja gerne weiter Mirrors Edge spielen, bin aber noch im Urlaub. Und eh krank. Typisch, aber während der Arbeit erlaube ich mir das nie.
> Habe kürzlich den Magnethaken freigeschaltet. Naja. Nett, aber muss das in einem Freerunning-Spiel sein? Das macht die Bestzeiten in den Listen noch komischer. Nur mit Laufen geht's eh nicht, und die Levels sind zwar offen, bieten aber keine unendliche Anzahl, die Laufwege zu optimieren. Da liegen die Zeiten sowieso immer dicht beieinander.  Egal, Hauptsache, drei Sterne.



Einige Zeiten sind (leider) von Cheatern. Haken oder nicht aber diese angeblichen Ergebnisse sind weltfremd.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2016)

Hier zum Mausproblem:

http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Dead_Space

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Divinity Original Sin 2 (Early Early Access)




... um 03:43? 

Nichts zutun oder bist du Spieleredakteur?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. September 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> oder bist du Spieleredakteur?



Also ich war um 3:43 im Bett.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. September 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... um 03:43?
> 
> Nichts zutun oder bist du Spieleredakteur?


Ich hatte doch was zu tun, ich hab gezockt...


----------



## smutjesmooth (15. September 2016)

In letzter Zeit wieder regelmäßig Dirt Rally. Das Spiel ist so schön zeitlos das man es nach ner längeren Pause immer mal wieder anwerfen kann. Dieses Fahrgefühl ist herrlich.
Bin momentan am überlegen ob ich mir Assetto Corsa gönne. Einzig die DLC Car Packs schrecken mich etwas ab. Hab allerdings gelesen das es sehr Mod freundlich ist. Mal gucken was Steam heute 19 Uhr in den Weekend Deals raushaut. Die Car Packs gibts bestimmt auch mal im Sale dieses Jahr.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. September 2016)

Das neue Deus ex ist noch nicht durch und ich habe schon in neue Spiele reingeschaut (warum mach ich das nur immer?).

- Forest Village -
Dort habe ich zumindest das Dorf das erste Jahr überstehen lassen. Sehr gemächliches Gameplay, entspannend. 
Grobe Bugs hatte ich bislang nicht, aber warum mir gesagt wird, die Nahrung würde zur Neige gehen, wenn ich mehr als 1000 Fische und 400 Gemüsedingense im Speicher habe, verstehe ich noch nicht ganz. Vielleicht fehlte den Dorfbewohnern Obst im Winter. 
Lustig, dass Kinder noch wie Erwachsene aussehen und man sie auch mit 2 Jahren schon zum Erz abbauen schicken kann. 

- Ghost of a tale -
Ein EA-RPG in dem eine Maus die Hauptrolle spielt. Ich komme nicht drüber weg, wie süß diese Maus ist. 
Ich habe erst kurz reingeschaut, bin aber von der Optik, der Idee, dem Gameplay, was zur Zeit noch viel aus Schleichen besteht und dem ganzen Drumherum sehr angetan. 
Das Spiel wird zu 90% von einer Person entwickelt und dass es jetzt schon so schön aussieht und rund läuft, ist ziemlich beachtlich. 
Ich hoffe, das Geld geht dem Entwickler nicht aus und das Spiel wird Anfang 2017 wirklich komplett erscheinen. Tilo ist auf jeden Fall jetzt schon der süßeste Protagonist, den ich jemals in einem Spiel steuern durfte. Und nen Piratenfrosch habe ich auch schon getroffen. [emoji3]


----------



## svd (15. September 2016)

Ich hab gelegentlich an die Maus gedacht, aber an den Namen des Spiels hab ich mich ums Verrecken nicht erinnern können. 
Schön, dass das Projekt nicht tot ist, hehe.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Schön, dass das Projekt nicht tot ist, hehe.


Ich hoffe, dabei bleibt es auch. [emoji6]
So oder so habe ich die 20€ gerne für solch ein feines Projekt ausgegeben. [emoji3]


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. September 2016)

The Crew ist verglichen mit Need For Speed schon fast ein Meisterwerk und Oscar-würdig, was die Story betrifft. Es sieht bei der Größe der Spieltwelt auch echt gut aus. Nur technisch gibt es leider einen großen Patzer, nämlich sichtbares und spürbares Stuttering in einigen Situation, völlig unabhängig von den Grafik-Einstellungen. Das wurde wohl mal unfreiwillig als Feature mit einem Patch eingeführt und nie wirklich aus der Welt geschafft. Abseits davon stören mich nur die geballten Einblendungen während der Fahrt.


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2016)

och, so für nen Rennspiel ist doch Story schon ganz okay, ist jetzt auch nicht besser als bei den meisten Filmen mit dem ähnlichen Genre wie jetzt so nen Driver oder Gone in 60 Sec. (den alten Film), also wo es nur ums Autofahren geht und noch so ne Rahmenhandlung drumrumgebastelt wird

Leider Will das Scheiß Spiel sich nicht verbinden und ich habe nicht die Leiseste Ahnung warum -.-


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. September 2016)

*Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare*
Kurz nach dem Essen angefangen und jetzt bin ich gerade in Pripyat angekommen. Immer noch ein Meisterwerk, ohne Frage. Am meisten Spaß macht es, wenn man sich wirklich wie ein (automatisch regenerierender ^^) Soldat verhält und mit der Einheit vorrückt, in Deckung geht, etc.
Was keiner der Nachfolger so richtig geschafft hat zu replizieren: die kleinen Atempausen zwischen der bombastischen (aber hier noch nicht zu abgedrehten) Action. Und ich war wieder einmal überrascht, wie viele alternative Pfade es in den Levels gibt. Klar, es ist kein Deus Ex, aber diese extreme Schlauchhaftigkeit ist etwas, das erst mit den Nachfolgern kam.


----------



## Batze (17. September 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare*
> Kurz nach dem Essen angefangen und jetzt bin ich gerade in Pripyat angekommen. Immer noch ein Meisterwerk, ohne Frage. Am meisten Spaß macht es, wenn man sich wirklich wie ein (automatisch regenerierender ^^) Soldat verhält und mit der Einheit vorrückt, in Deckung geht, etc.
> Was keiner der Nachfolger so richtig geschafft hat zu replizieren: die kleinen Atempausen zwischen der bombastischen (aber hier noch nicht zu abgedrehten) Action. Und ich war wieder einmal überrascht, wie viele alternative Pfade es in den Levels gibt. Klar, es ist kein Deus Ex, aber diese extreme Schlauchhaftigkeit ist etwas, das erst mit den Nachfolgern kam.



Öhm ist es das, weiß gar nicht mehr, ist lange her , mit am Anfang dieser Genialen Schiffs Sequenz? Wenn ja, dann gebe ich dir 100% Punkte. Bestes Solo Offline CoD aller Zeiten. Das war echt Top. Da ist mir nicht nur da sonder auch später des öfteren die Kinnlade runter gefallen. Wahnsinns Game......mach da mal ein (Offline, weil Online Gemetzel ist eh wurscht ) wie war es damals Spezial raus. Bekommste von mir mindest 6 , von 5.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (17. September 2016)

*SteamWorld Heist *(PS4)

Gibt aktuell vielleicht kein besseres Taktikspiel, um sich auf XCOM 2 (PS4-Release ja in Kürze) vorzubereiten. Auf "Veteran" teils richtig knackig, einige Missionen durfte ich einige Male neu spielen. Ich mag das Art-Design, die schrulligen Robo-Charaktere inklusive albernem Humor und den Borderlands-ähnlichen Soundtrack. Spielzeit ist mit 15 Stunden + (bin noch nicht ganz durch) auch ordentlich. Die zehn Euro waren jedenfalls sehr gut angelegt.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. September 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Öhm ist es das, weiß gar nicht mehr, ist lange her , mit am Anfang dieser Genialen Schiffs Sequenz? Wenn ja, dann gebe ich dir 100% Punkte. Bestes Solo Offline CoD aller Zeiten. Das war echt Top. Da ist mir nicht nur da sonder auch später des öfteren die Kinnlade runter gefallen. Wahnsinns Game......mach da mal ein (Offline, weil Online Gemetzel ist eh wurscht ) wie war es damals Spezial raus. Bekommste von mir mindest 6 , von 5.



ist es ja

ich freu mich auch wahnsinnig auf das Remaster in 2 Monaten, scheiß auf Infinite Warfare, aber Modern Warfare Remastered wird wieder gesuchtet wie vor 9 Jahren


----------



## Batze (17. September 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ist es ja
> 
> ich freu mich auch wahnsinnig auf das Remaster in 2 Monaten, scheiß auf Infinite Warfare, aber Modern Warfare Remastered wird wieder gesuchtet wie vor 9 Jahren


Öhm, wie wo was Remastered? Habe ich da etwas verpasst?


----------



## LOX-TT (17. September 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Öhm, wie wo was Remastered? Habe ich da etwas verpasst?



anscheinend 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGVNJCKyJ-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## smutjesmooth (17. September 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Öhm, wie wo was Remastered? Habe ich da etwas verpasst?


Ob du allerdings bei diesem Remaster etwas verpasst ist noch nicht gesagt. Anfang November wird sich das zeigen.


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ist es ja
> 
> ich freu mich auch wahnsinnig auf das Remaster in 2 Monaten, scheiß auf Infinite Warfare, aber Modern Warfare Remastered wird wieder gesuchtet wie vor 9 Jahren



Und dann kommt es in der selben Qualität wie Bioshock Remastered raus ^^


----------



## Chemenu (17. September 2016)

Ich hab heute zum ersten mal *Assetto Corsa* mit meiner neuen HTC Vice ausprobiert. 

Da ich gleich mal testen wollte wie mein Magen so auf das VR reagiert hab ich mich für folgende Strecken entschieden:



Lake Louise 2.08 Crowsnest Hill Climb mit einem Ferrari 488GTB
Transfogarascher Hochstraße mit einer Corvette C7

Fazit: VR macht mir absolut nix aus.  Nur an manchen besonders fiesen Stellen ist mir für Sekundenbruchteile leicht flau geworden, das waren dann aber auch Worst-Case Szenarien wie z.B. blinde Kurven über Kuppen in Senken und Sprünge. 
Rückwärtsfahren fühlt sich allerdings noch etwas merkwürdig an, das kommt aber normalweise eh nur zum Einsatz wenn ich mich mal wieder verbremst oder gedreht hab. 



Ansonsten hab ich noch *Trials on Tatooine* ausprobiert. Sehr schade dass der Spaß nach wenigen Minuten schon wieder vorbei ist. Ich hätte gern noch mehr Tie Fighter über mich hinwegdüsen sehen. Und ein richtiger Laserschwertkampf wäre auch nice gewesen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2016)

So, kann *Dex* nun auch von der Liste streichen. War schon ganz in Ordnung, auch wenn mir das Cyber-Hacking und die Beat'em Up-artigen Kämpfe am Ende doch etwas zu viel wurden. Ansonsten ein ganz ordentliches Indie-Sci-Fi-RPG.

Nun wieder die Überlegung woran man als Nächstes seine Spielstunden "verschwenden" kann. ^^
*The Crew *wird derweil runtergeladen... Ansonsten werde ich versuchen bei dem einen oder anderen Steam-Titel ein Paar liegendgebliebene Achievements nachzuholen.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. September 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Und ein richtiger Laserschwertkampf wäre auch nice gewesen.



Ein Jedi Knight in VR wäre ein Traum, vorallem mit dem Touch-Controller


----------



## linktheminstrel (17. September 2016)

uncharted
hab die trilogie auf ps4 für 15€ ergattert und quäl mich gerade durch den von mir shon auf der ps3 nicht wirklich gemochten (und deswegen abgebrochenen) erstling. ich finde den spielerisch extrem mau, explosive fässer ruinieren die schön gestalteten imka-stätten am anfang. einzig die inszenierung ist halt top. für mich recht amüsantes aufwärmfutter für rottr


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. September 2016)

"There is always a lighthouse, there is always a man, there is always a city..."

Mit der *Bioshock* Remastered-Collection mache ich mich noch einmal auf die lange Mindfuck-Reise des Ken Levine.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2016)

Die erste halbe Stunde in *The Crew* reingeschnuppert (obwohl erst nur 10 von 21 GB auf der Platte sind konnte ich schon starten... )... Also auf den ersten Blick finde ich es echt geil.
Riesige, sehr detaillierte und lebendige Welt. Gute Optik, nett inszenierte Kampagne (und gar nicht mal so peinlich schlecht wie das letzte *Need for Speed*), einwandfreie Steuerung (weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht was mancher darüber meckert)... Denke damit könnte ich bestimmt meinen Spaß haben. Und dazu noch geschenkt. Echt top, Ubisoft! 

Einzige Macken die mir bisher aufgefallen sind:
- Das Gamepad rumort minimal auch wenn man gegen nix stößt... Es vibriert zwar nicht merklich, aber man hört den Motor darin ganz leise arbeiten.
- Ganz selten stockts mal bei der Framerate, wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob es noch am nicht vollendeten Download liegt.

Anhand dessen was ich bisher gesehen hab absolut kein schlechter Racer. Vor EA braucht Ubi jedenfalls keine Angst zu haben. 

Jetzt will ich aber noch den neu hinzugekommene (und obendrein kostenlosen) Bonus-Level "Dark Castle" zu *Party Hard* schaffen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. September 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare*
> Kurz nach dem Essen angefangen und jetzt bin ich gerade in Pripyat angekommen. Immer noch ein Meisterwerk, ohne Frage. Am meisten Spaß macht es, wenn man sich wirklich wie ein (automatisch regenerierender ^^) Soldat verhält und mit der Einheit vorrückt, in Deckung geht, etc.
> Was keiner der Nachfolger so richtig geschafft hat zu replizieren: die kleinen Atempausen zwischen der bombastischen (aber hier noch nicht zu abgedrehten) Action. Und ich war wieder einmal überrascht, wie viele alternative Pfade es in den Levels gibt. Klar, es ist kein Deus Ex, aber diese extreme Schlauchhaftigkeit ist etwas, das erst mit den Nachfolgern kam.



Genau das verstehen viele der Shootermacher und Macher von Actionspielen nicht. Früher gab es in solchen Spielen immer die von dir angesprochenen kleinen Atempausen, Momente in denen man auch mal die Atmosphäre aufsaugen konnte.
Heute ist oft quasi durchgehend Action und Ballereien und man empfindet das irgendwann als zu hektisch und eher stressig als spaßig.


----------



## MrFob (18. September 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare*
> Am meisten Spaß macht es, wenn man sich wirklich wie ein (automatisch regenerierender ^^) Soldat verhält und mit der Einheit vorrückt, in Deckung geht, etc.



Ich mach das bei Shootern generell immer so. Spiele sie im Grunde fast wie Rollenspiele. Das ist vielleicht nicht die effizienteste Art um durch die Level zu kommen aber es macht mir immer am meisten Spass (wenn ich nicht aufpasse antworte ich manchmal sogar auf die Sprueche der "Kollegen", zum Glueck hoert mich beim spielen keiner. ).


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. September 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich mach das bei Shootern generell immer so. Spiele sie im Grunde fast wie Rollenspiele. Das ist vielleicht nicht die effizienteste Art um durch die Level zu kommen aber es macht mir immer am meisten Spass (wenn ich nicht aufpasse antworte ich manchmal sogar auf die Sprueche der "Kollegen", zum Glueck hoert mich beim spielen keiner. ).



Kenne ich 
Bei mir gestern im Wohnzimmer: "Go-go-go!" am Ende des Frachter-Levels, als alle raussprinten. Und dann später bei der Suche nach Al-Assad: "Oorah!"


----------



## Sanador (18. September 2016)

Endlich nach 10 Jahren das erste *Dead Rising* auf dem PC.
Es hat vom Charm à la Dawn of the Dead nichts verloren.
Ich weiß nicht. ob es gewollt ist, selbsternannte SJW zu ärgern, doch die Errungenschaft 8 weibliche Überlebene gleichzeitig zu retten "Frank der Zuhälter" zu nennen, hat schon was.


----------



## MichaelG (18. September 2016)

For Honor Alpha. Geill. Kann den Release kaum erwarten. Wenn Ubisoft hier nichts verwachst bezüglich Storypart oder Bugs ist das Ding bei mir ein Day1-Kauf.


----------



## McDrake (18. September 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> For Honor Alpha. Geill. Kann den Release kaum erwarten. Wenn Ubisoft hier nichts verwachst bezüglich Storypart oder Bugs ist das Ding bei mir ein Day1-Kauf.



Und wie willst Du wissen, ob am "Day 1" keine Bug schwerwiegender Bug drin ist?


----------



## MichaelG (18. September 2016)

Weiß ich natürlich nicht. Ebenso wenig ob die Story ein Volltreffer wird. Woher denn auch ? Ich kann bisher nur vom technical Test und von der Alpha her urteilen. Beides sind Auszüge aus dem PvE/PvP-Part. Sprich Multiplayer bzw. Multiplayer mit Bots. Der Rest ist Prinzip Hoffnung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. September 2016)

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2*
Nachdem ich gestern noch Teil 1 abgeschlossen hatte (ein Höhepunkt nach dem anderen und kein Level, der in Sachen Qualität absackt), stand heute der Nachfolger auf dem Programm. Viel wurde ja schon drüber geschrieben, deshalb halte ich mich kurz. Auch beim dritten (oder vierten?) Durchspielen wirkt die Story weiterhin überhastet erzählt mit seltsamen Lücken, verfrühten Schwarzblenden und fehlenden Erklärungen. Grundsätzlich ist das Ganze ja gar nicht so doof und einigermaßen nachvollziehbar, aber in den Details fehlt es einfach an Klasse. Da war Teil 1 viel, viel besser: Klares Feindbild, bessere Bindung zu den Figuren, stetige Eskalation der Gefahren, ohne dass es ins Lächerliche abgedriftet ist.

Klar, MW2 hat einige fantastische Szenen, die ich auch diesmal wieder genossen habe: Schneemobil, der EMP in Washington, Gulag - wow! Aber irgendwie fühlt sich alles so an, als hätte die Action bewusst einen Schritt von (halbwegs) glaubwürdiger Militär-Darstellung in Richtung Superhelden-Ballerei gemacht. Daneben sind es teilweise einfach zu viele Gegner und es fehlen die erwähnten Atempausen zwischen den Gefechten (Stichwort: Favelas in Brasilien). Hier fällt auch stärker auf, dass die wichtigen NPCs unbesiegbare Tanks sind, die sich einfach durch den Level schieben - in MW1 wirkt das alles noch realistischer, denn da rückt die KI nicht einfach blind vor, sondern verhält sich tatsächlich (ansatzweise) so wie die echten Marines.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2016)

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter (Redux)

*Höchst beeindruckend, was man mithilfe der Unreal4-Engine umgesetzt hat. Selten eine so detaillierte Welt gesehen, bis auf gaaaanz wenige Stellen ausschließlich knackscharfe, sich nicht wiederholende Texturen. *Kholat* war in etwa ähnlich detailliert, allerdings viel statischer und entweder in zu viel Schnee oder Dunkelheit verhüllt, so dass das technische Potential dort nur zu Teilen ausgeschöpft und gesehen werden konnte.

Story macht neugierig. Noch kann man sich keinen richtigen Reim aus der machen, aber ich bin ja noch ganz am Anfang. Hoffe nur dass das Spiel sich nicht so schnell in Monotonie verliert wie der grausige Ausflug am russischen Todesberg.


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. September 2016)

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3*
So, Trilogie beendet. Hmm, irgendwie hatte ich Teil 3 gar nicht so gut in Erinnerung, aber im direkten Vergleich mit MW2 hat mir das Finale doch deutlich besser gefallen. Einfach grandios, was für eine schiere Masse an Soldaten, Kriegsgerät und Explosionen hier aufgefahren wird. Dazu noch die etlichen Locations rund um den Globus - so muss ein Dritter Weltkrieg aussehen! Einige unerfreuliche Entwicklungen aus Teil 2 setzen sich fort, aber gerade bei der Story gibt es zum Glück eine Gegenbewegung zu beobachten. Die Jagd auf Makarov vor dem Hintergrund grandioser Schlachten in Deutschland, Frankreich und sonstwo wirkt viel schlüssiger als in MW2. 

Und natürlich ist das der Teil der Reihe, bei dem die Entwickler in Sachen "Setpieces" aus allen Rohren geschossen haben. So viele geniale Szenen: mit dem Jeep durch Paris oder hinter der Londoner U-Bahn her, mit dem Schlauchboot durch die Bucht von New York, während um einen herum eine gigantische Seeschlacht tobt, Schwerelosigkeit im Flugzeug des russischen Präsidenten, der Sandsturm, die ganze vorletzte Mission in der Diamantenmine. Ein einziges Fest.

Es soll übrigens nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass die Modern Warfare-Trilogie einen fantastischen Soundtrack hat. Große Klasse, was hier musikalisch abgeliefert wird. Seltsam, dass man davon nur wenig liest, wenn es um die besten Spiele-Soundtracks geht. Die Melodien sind vielleicht nicht ganz so wiedererkennbar wie bei Skyrim, aber das Blut gerät hier genauso stark in Wallung wie wenn "Dovahkiin, Dovahkiin" aus den Boxen schallt.


----------



## MrFob (19. September 2016)

Spiele immer noch Deus Ex Mankind Divided (hatte es zeitweise kurz unterbrochen) und habe gerade ein wirklich schoenes kleines Goodie gefunden:


Spoiler



Faridah Malik ist doch nicht per Kanon fuer tot erklaert worden, im Gegenteil:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQx-fLuin28
Sehr cool!


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, kann *Dex* nun auch von der Liste streichen. War schon ganz in Ordnung, auch wenn mir das Cyber-Hacking und die Beat'em Up-artigen Kämpfe am Ende doch etwas zu viel wurden. Ansonsten ein ganz ordentliches Indie-Sci-Fi-RPG.


Es gibt in den letzten Jahren kaum noch Spiele, deren Design mich sofort hypen oder anmachen kann. Im Indie-Sektor waren das zuletzt _Don`t Starve_ und _Salt & Sanctuary.
_Das hier gefällt mir jedenfalls auch auf Anhieb. Das Blade Runner Setting geht immer. Auch wenn die Figur jetzt nicht unbedingt blaue Haare haben müsste.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Es gibt in den letzten Jahren kaum noch Spiele, deren Design mich sofort hypen oder anmachen kann. Im Indie-Sektor waren das zuletzt _Don`t Starve_ und _Salt & Sanctuary.
> _Das hier gefällt mir jedenfalls auch auf Anhieb. Das Blade Runner Setting geht immer. Auch wenn die Figur jetzt nicht unbedingt blaue Haare haben müsste.


In der Nachbetrachtung sehe ich Dex wie einen bunten Mix aus Blade Runner, Deus Ex und Matrix, bei dem das Meiste inhaltlich wie spielerisch stimmt. Und ja, das Setting ist hier sehr reizvoll.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. September 2016)

Da habe ich in meiner Steamliste lauter schöne Spiele und was suchte ich gerade?
Das große Minecraft-Modpaket Life in The Woods.

Neue Biome, Monster, Rezepte, Orte und Möglichkeiten. Verdammt. [emoji3]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. September 2016)

Vorhin die zweite Episode von *Batman: The Telltale Series* durchgespielt.
Hat mir vom Szenario und der Erzählung wieder sehr gut gefallen.
Allerdings fällt Telltale mit nur 80 Minuten Spielzeit wieder in die alten Muster von zu kurzen Episoden zurück.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2016)

Den Achievements nach zu urteilen müsste ich bereits 2/3 von *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter* geschafft haben. Muss echt sagen, das Spiel hat was. Und damit meine ich nicht die grandiose Optik allein.
Die Atmo ist großartig. Musikalisch toll unterlegt, zwischendurch immer wieder rätselhafte Phänomene denen man über den Weg läuft, dazu das mysteriöse Schicksal der Carters... Und die Rätsel spielen sich sehr angenehm. Zwar nicht allzu fordernd, aber wegen der Ego-Perspektive eben mit mehr Entdeckergeist und scharfen Blick zu bewältigen.

Die knapp 4 Euro sind hier bestens angelegt. Das weiss ich jetzt schon, ohne das Ende gesehen zu haben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. September 2016)

Spoiler



Das Trial & Error Versteckspiel mit den Zombies am Ende wirst du noch verfluchen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. September 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Das Trial & Error Versteckspiel mit den Zombies am Ende wirst du noch verfluchen


What?! Och nö, ich hoffe du verschaukelst mich nur... [emoji52] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. September 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Vorhin die zweite Episode von *Batman: The Telltale Series* durchgespielt.
> Hat mir vom Szenario und der Erzählung wieder sehr gut gefallen.
> Allerdings fällt Telltale mit nur 80 Minuten Spielzeit wieder in die alten Muster von zu kurzen Episoden zurück.


Kommt das mir nur so vor oder ist Telltale etwas schneller bei den einzelnen Episoden-Releases geworden?  Bin angenehm überrascht dass die relativ kurzfristig aufeinander folgen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kommt das mir nur so vor oder ist Telltale etwas schneller bei den einzelnen Episoden-Releases geworden?  Bin angenehm überrascht dass die relativ kurzfristig aufeinander folgen.



Ja, so ein 5-6 Wochen Abstand haben sie schon bei Michonne ganz gut hinbekommen und auch die letzten drei Episoden von Minecraft kamen in diesem Takt.
Wenn am Ende aber nur 80 Minuten Folgen raus kommen, ist das auch nicht wirklich toll.
Life is Strange hat vorgemacht, wie es besser geht.
Die haben auch fast immer ihr angepeiltes Fenster von 6-7 Wochen eingehalten, aber da waren die Folgen in der Regel auch locker über 2 Stunden lang. 
Für Episode 4 hab ich sogar vier Stunden gebraucht. Man hatte einfach das Gefühl nach der Wartezeit mehr Substanz zu bekommen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. September 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Life is Strange hat vorgemacht, wie es besser geht.



Nachdem Du so fleißig die Werbetrommel gerührt hast, spiele ich derzeit tatsächlich "Life is Strange". Ach ja, wie war das schön, als wir noch jung und blöd waren und noch Träume hatten ... So ganz packt es mich noch nicht, eine Figur zu spielen, die meine Tochter sein könnte, aber Du hast ja versprochen, da kommt noch was ...

Ansonsten spiele ich "Assetto Corsa" auf der PS4. Bringt Bocklaune mit Lenkrad. Die Landschaft stolpert mit 10 Frames vorbei, aber das ist tatsächlich zu ertragen, denn beim Fahren suche ich nicht nach Vogelnestern in den Bäumen, sondern guck auf die Straße. Und Straße und Autos sind soweit flüssig animiert. Tearing nervt, ein Rennen ist einfach nicht zu schaffen, aber diese beiden Probleme sollen mit dem kommenden Update noch in diesem Monat behoben werden. Doch, ich bin angetan von "AC", es ist besser, als ich erwartet hatte.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. September 2016)

In letzter Zeit spiele ich die Karriere von *Assetto Corsa* durch. Ist Recht gut gelungen, auch wenn die Rennen teilweise etwas kürzer sein könnten, aber gut ist ja auch eine Simulation  . Ich hab auch gestern mal  mich etwas genauer mit dem Grafikmenü beschäftigt, was ich schon 10h früher hätte machen sollen. Ist wirklich wie Tag und Nacht wie es jetzt aussieht und wie es davor aussah.

Nebenbei hab ich endlich mal mit *Borderlands 2* angefangen welches ich laut Steam vor 3 Jahren gekauft hab  (einer der vielen Gründe warum mich die Sales inzwischen kalt lassen) Sieht nach einem sehr spaßigen Shooter aus. Ich bin gespannt wies weiter geht


----------



## Chemenu (21. September 2016)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit spiele ich die Karriere von *Assetto Corsa* durch. Ist Recht gut gelungen, auch wenn die Rennen teilweise etwas kürzer sein könnten, aber gut ist ja auch eine Simulation  . Ich hab auch gestern mal  mich etwas genauer mit dem Grafikmenü beschäftigt, was ich schon 10h früher hätte machen sollen. Ist wirklich wie Tag und Nacht wie es jetzt aussieht und wie es davor aussah.



Was hast Du denn umgestellt an der Grafik? Die Post Filter / Processing Effekte? 
Was mich aktuell noch am meisten stört ist das krasse Flimmern der Bäume (Blätter). Aber ich befürchte das werde ich mit der Auflösung der Vive auch nicht besser hinbekommen. 
Einzige Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht noch Supersampling bzw. Downsampling, aber das wird wohl die Performance zu stark beeinträchtigen.
Wird höchste Zeit dass AMD endlich mit Vega um die Ecke kommt...


----------



## Neawoulf (21. September 2016)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit spiele ich die Karriere von *Assetto Corsa* durch. Ist Recht gut gelungen, auch wenn die Rennen teilweise etwas kürzer sein könnten, aber gut ist ja auch eine Simulation  . Ich hab auch gestern mal  mich etwas genauer mit dem Grafikmenü beschäftigt, was ich schon 10h früher hätte machen sollen. Ist wirklich wie Tag und Nacht wie es jetzt aussieht und wie es davor aussah.



Vernünftig  Wobei ich die Karriere nicht so wirklich mag. Da stehe ich eher auf klassische Rennserien mit ner Anzahl Rennen + Training und Quali. Aber das soll noch kommen laut Stefano Casillo. Wann wurde aber noch nicht gesagt.

Was die Optik angeht, kann ich dir nur das hier ans Herz legen: Natural Graphics Mod | RaceDepartment

Ist ne Kombination aus Post Processing und überarbeiteten Wettereffekten und das sieht schon sehr gut aus, finde ich.


----------



## svd (21. September 2016)

Ich bezweifle noch immer, dass "Mirror's Edge: Catalyst" ein Klassiker wird, nichtsdestotrotz ist es ein schönes Spiel geworden.
Obwohl die späteren Bezirke den Anschein haben, weniger detailverliebt als die Startgebiete gebaut worden zu sein, macht es Laune, 
zu beruhigenden Klängen über die Dächer zu laufen, Unfug zu treiben (derzeit mache ich mir den Spaß, Sicherheitskameras auszuknipsen),
oder einfach die Aussicht zu genießen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 VR? Ähm..., nee danke, ich passe. Das braucht eh keiner...

Die Zeitrennen, deren kompetitive Komponente ich noch immer in Frage stelle, hab ich noch weitgehend ausgelassen. 
Von allen Nebenbeschäftigungen, sind mir die Rucksäcke eigentlich die liebsten. Höhnisch zwitschernd liegen sie, zunächst unerreichbar, direkt
vor deiner Nase. Und es sind, für mich, die wohl interessantesten Sprungpassagen des Spiels notwendig, ihrer habhaft zu werden. Klasse.

 Jetzt, wo es unter 25€ kostet, sollten echt mehr Leute einen Blick wagen... (jep, ich will nicht nochmal ewig warten müssen.  )


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. September 2016)

Bin eigentlich total scharf drauf... [emoji7] ... Aber ich hab noch soviel vorher abzuarbeiten... [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholdarr (21. September 2016)

Also mir persönlich hat die Trial-Zeit eigentlich gereicht...


----------



## svd (21. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Also mir persönlich hat die Trial-Zeit eigentlich gereicht...



Dann musst du ja besonders schnell gerannt sein. 

Also, ich bin anfangs schon mit vielen Vorurteilen losgesprintet. Aber ein Spiel, welches mich schon 21h unterhalten hat und mich freiwillig den
überflüssigen Open-World-Krempel machen lässt, ist eigentlich mehr als okay. War bei Need-for-Speed ja genauso gewesen.


----------



## Scholdarr (21. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Dann musst du ja besonders schnell gerannt sein.


Ne, durchgespielt hatte ich es danach nicht. Nur hat der Spielspaß schon abgenommen, bevor ich mit der Trial fertig war, also hab ich mir das Spiel danach nicht mehr gekauft.


----------



## MrFob (21. September 2016)

Die Rucksaecke sind schon cool, wegen der Puzzle Komponente, aber genau so sehe ich eigentlich auch die Dashes. Bei vielen ist es auch eher ein Puzzle, rauszufinden, wie man die 3 Sterne Zeiten bekommen kann. Am Ende laeuft Faith ja doch immer gleich schnell und solange man das Timing beim Springen/rollen/schlittern einigermassen hinkriegt sind die 3 Sterne eigentlich nie ein Problem. Es geht immer eher darum die richtige Route zu finden, ist also weniger Geschicklichkeit als eher ein Umgebungspuzzle Spiel. Das fand ich eigentlich das coole dran und deshalb habe ich sie auch alle gemacht..


----------



## Rising-Evil (22. September 2016)

* Crysis * 
Wahnsinn ! - Das Ding ist fast 10 Jahre alt und die Grafik ist stellenweise immer noch herausragend (vor allem die Wasser-Effekte)
Auch war mir nicht bewusst, dass man das Spiel ziemlich stealth-mäßig durchspielen kann, ohne viele Leute über den Haufen zu ballern ( was für mich den Spielspaß deutlich erhöht, die Spieldauer jedoch auch ziemlich verkürzt )


----------



## Enisra (22. September 2016)

och, ich fang mal Dishonored ein zweites mal als Metzger an :3
Nach dem The Crew sich weigert auch nur mal nen Hinweiß zu geben >_>


----------



## Lukecheater (22. September 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn umgestellt an der Grafik? Die Post Filter / Processing Effekte?
> Was mich aktuell noch am meisten stört ist das krasse Flimmern der Bäume (Blätter). Aber ich befürchte das werde ich mit der Auflösung der Vive auch nicht besser hinbekommen.
> Einzige Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht noch Supersampling bzw. Downsampling, aber das wird wohl die Performance zu stark beeinträchtigen.
> Wird höchste Zeit dass AMD endlich mit Vega um die Ecke kommt...



Unter anderem ja. Bin mal wieder weggegangen von meiner Downsampling Auflösung, hab das AA und AF etwas runter gedreht (sowieso total unnötige Kombi, ka warum ich das so eingestellt hatte), hab das Postprocessing hochgedreht und nen anderen Filter aufgelegt und mal die Qualität vom Spiegel aufs Maximum gestellt.
Sind jetzt geschmeidige 60FPS im Durchschnitt mit minimal 45.
Das mit dem Flimmern nervt mich auch noch ein bisschen, aber der Rest passt jetzt so 



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Vernünftig  Wobei ich die Karriere nicht so wirklich mag. Da stehe ich eher auf klassische Rennserien mit ner Anzahl Rennen + Training und Quali. Aber das soll noch kommen laut Stefano Casillo. Wann wurde aber noch nicht gesagt.
> 
> Was die Optik angeht, kann ich dir nur das hier ans Herz legen: Natural Graphics Mod | RaceDepartment
> 
> Ist ne Kombination aus Post Processing und überarbeiteten Wettereffekten und das sieht schon sehr gut aus, finde ich.



Ja die Karriere ist jetzt nicht so der Oberburner  aber mir reichts für mal nebenbei ein paar Runden zu drehen. Aber bei manchen Autos, z.B. die älteren Formel1 Wagen könnt ich echt manchmal ins Gamepad beißen (richtig, ich zock das mit Gamepad, da leider (noch) kein Lenkrad vorhanden...)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Mod. Schau ich mir mal bei Gelegenheit an


----------



## Honigpumpe (22. September 2016)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ja die Karriere ist jetzt nicht so der Oberburner



Ist halt 'ne Sim, die nächträglich zum Spiel umgestaltet wurde. Das hat Kunos im Ansatz schon ganz gut hingekriegt. Die Karrieren von "GT", "Forza" or "Project Cars" sind zum Teil auch recht öde. Ist das auf dem PC auch so, daß ein Novice-2-Rennen (ich glaube, das 2., kann jetzt gerade nicht nachgucken) absolut nicht zu schaffen ist?


----------



## Chemenu (22. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ist halt 'ne Sim, die nächträglich zum Spiel umgestaltet wurde. Das hat Kunos im Ansatz schon ganz gut hingekriegt. Die Karrieren von "GT", "Forza" or "Project Cars" sind zum Teil auch recht öde. Ist das auf dem PC auch so, daß ein Novice-2-Rennen (ich glaube, das 2., kann jetzt gerade nicht nachgucken) absolut nicht zu schaffen ist?



Ich hab generell das Problem in der Karriere dass ich bei Zeitrennen immer locker Gold schaffe aber bei den Rennen chancenlos hinterher fahre (KI auf 98%, also Standard). Z.B. gleich das erste Rennen mit dem Fiat 500, die KI bremst 20m später als ich und ich krieg auch bei dem drecks Frontantrieb die Leistung nicht auf die Straße.


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2016)

Denke da sitzt noch etwas der "Wurm" drin. Geht mir genauso. Fahre die Zeitfahren problemlos auf Gold, mußte aber den KI-Slider auf 89% setzen, damit ich überhaupt einigermaßen eine faire Chance gegen die KI-Gegner habe zu gewinnen. Zumal man ja gemäß "Zufallsprinzip" meistens im hinteren Drittel/hintere Hälfte der Startaufstellung landet. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es mit einem Lenkrad von Fanatec besser wäre. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt seitdem er ein Fanatec Clubsport hat in Rennspielen allen anderen von uns um die Ohren. Vorher waren wir leistungsseitig ungefähr auf einem Level.

Und wenn mich einer der KI-Fahrer andatscht, rutsche ich wenn es gerade blöd kommt und ich eh schon die Kurve mit 99% Potential nehmen will dann aber auch komplett weg (kann das nicht kompensieren) während es umgekehrt nicht so funktioniert. 

Der Typ fährt trotzdem weiter fast wie auf Schienen. Die KI ist auch von der Aggeressivität her ziemlich an der Grenze. Zwar nicht übertrieben aber schon in Relation ziemlich heftig. Vor einem reinziehen und abdrängen oder am besten vor einem sich querstellen und alles versauen ist so deren Lieblingshobbys. Insbesondere bei dem einen Einladungsrennen war das extrem.

Vor allen Dingen hat man wenn man einmal etwas zurückfällt imho null Chancen die geringsten Fehler wieder auszubügeln. Dafür fährt die KI zu perfekt und fehlerfrei Selbst wenn man fährt wie ein kleiner Gott. Man hat so schon zu kämpfen daß man bei imho nahezu perfektem Fahrstil Erster wird.


----------



## Honigpumpe (22. September 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab generell das Problem in der Karriere dass ich bei Zeitrennen immer locker Gold schaffe aber bei den Rennen chancenlos hinterher fahre (KI auf 98%, also Standard). Z.B. gleich das erste Rennen mit dem Fiat 500, die KI bremst 20m später als ich und ich krieg auch bei dem drecks Frontantrieb die Leistung nicht auf die Straße.



Bisher fahre ich mit KI-Einstellung auf Leicht und hab auch sonst Kindergarten-Settings ohne Ideallinie. Ich hoffe, daß ich im weiteren Verlauf der Karriere dann ein paar Fahrhilfen abschalten muß, um vorne mithalten zu können. Stelle ich die KI auf Standard, habe ich bei den Rennen nicht den Hauch einer Chance. Ich fahre bestimmt nicht genial oder perfekt, aber doch -- wie ich mir einbilde -- einigermaßen anständig.

Im kommenden Update soll die KI neu ausbalanciert sein, zudem gibt es dann die Einstellung "sehr leicht". Mal sehen, was das alles bringt. Mit Schnuller-Einstellung wollte ich allerdings nicht spielen. Es sollte schon alles mit Standard machbar sein, aber das ist hier definitiv nicht der Fall.


----------



## Lukecheater (22. September 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab generell das Problem in der Karriere dass ich bei Zeitrennen immer locker Gold schaffe aber bei den Rennen chancenlos hinterher fahre (KI auf 98%, also Standard). Z.B. gleich das erste Rennen mit dem Fiat 500, die KI bremst 20m später als ich und ich krieg auch bei dem drecks Frontantrieb die Leistung nicht auf die Straße.




Aus dem Grund fahr ich mit 80% KI


----------



## Chemenu (22. September 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Denke da sitzt noch etwas der "Wurm" drin. Geht mir genauso. Fahre die Zeitfahren problemlos auf Gold, mußte aber den KI-Slider auf 89% setzen, damit ich überhaupt einigermaßen eine faire Chance gegen die KI-Gegner habe zu gewinnen. Zumal man ja gemäß "Zufallsprinzip" meistens im hinteren Drittel/hintere Hälfte der Startaufstellung landet.
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es mit einem Lenkrad von Fanatec besser wäre. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt seitdem er ein Fanatec Clubsport hat in Rennspielen allen anderen von uns um die Ohren. Vorher waren wir leistungsseitig ungefähr auf einem Level.
> 
> ...



Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn die KI gut fährt und man sich anstrengen muss um mithalten zu können, komisch find ich aber dass ich in der Karriere bis jetzt immer deutlich langsamer war als die KI. Bei meinem letzten Einzelrennen konnte ich dagegen gut mithalten und mich im Feld nach vorne kämpfen (KI auch auf 98. Je nach Auto und Strecke scheint die Performance der KI sehr unterschiedlich zu sein. Das macht es dann natürlich auch schwierig einen bestimmten Prozentwert für sich festzulegen bei dem man spannende Rennen erlebt.


----------



## Lukecheater (22. September 2016)

Die Fahrsettings sind bei mir auf ziemlich realistisch. Nur das schalten hab ich auf Automatik wegen Gamepad


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Nachdem Du so fleißig die Werbetrommel gerührt hast, spiele ich derzeit tatsächlich "Life is Strange". Ach ja, wie war das schön, als wir noch jung und blöd waren und noch Träume hatten ... So ganz packt es mich noch nicht, eine Figur zu spielen, die meine Tochter sein könnte, aber Du hast ja versprochen, da kommt noch was ...


Ich hab mir Life is Strange auch erst zugelegt, nachdem Matthias zum wiederholten Male seiner Begeisterung für das Spiel freien Lauf ließ.  Spielen konnte ich es aber erst sehr viel später. Und es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn die KI gut fährt und man sich anstrengen muss um mithalten zu können, komisch find ich aber dass ich in der Karriere bis jetzt immer deutlich langsamer war als die KI. Bei meinem letzten Einzelrennen konnte ich dagegen gut mithalten und mich im Feld nach vorne kämpfen (KI auch auf 98. Je nach Auto und Strecke scheint die Performance der KI sehr unterschiedlich zu sein. Das macht es dann natürlich auch schwierig einen bestimmten Prozentwert für sich festzulegen bei dem man spannende Rennen erlebt.



Bin gerade nach dem ersten Einladungsrennen. Bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. September 2016)

Lade mir gerade die  Alphaversion von Gwent herunter. Morgen gehts los.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2016)

*Ethan Carter*

Brrr... JETZT bin ich in dieser gottverdammten Mine... Und ich hasse es nach dem ersten Jumpscare jetzt schon. 


Spoiler



Ich hoffe die gefundenen Leichen werden bei nach dem Teleport am Eingang nicht wieder auf Null gesetzt...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. September 2016)

Die Mine war gemein. [emoji3]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2016)

So, doch geschafft, ohne nochmal mit Herzkasper kerzengerade hochzuzucken. ^^
Einfachste Methode: Rennen, rennen, rennen, und unterwegs die wichtigen Punkte "mitnehmen". Hat funktioniert. 

Nun, damit bin ich auch schon fertig... Sehr nebulöse Auflösung der Story...



Spoiler



War alles eine von Ethan ausgedachte Geschichte? War Prospero selbst ein fiktiver Charakter seiner Geschichten? Ist sogar Ethans scheinbarer Tod im Feuer nur Teil dieser einen Geschichte?

Hmm... VIel Raum zum Interpretieren...



Ein atmosphärischer Leckerbissen war es auf jeden Fall, grafisch eine echte Wucht... Aber die Mine... Naaaaa, hätte nicht sein müssen. ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Lade mir gerade die  Alphaversion von Gwent herunter. Morgen gehts los.



Gwent hat gerade erst einmal meinen GoG Galaxy gekillt und nicht die Server. [emoji6]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. September 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Gwent hat gerade erst einmal meinen GoG Galaxy gekillt und nicht die Server. [emoji6]



Hab mir die Alpha auch runtergeladen und direkt das erste Ärgernis festgestellt.
Wenn das Programm im Vollbild läuft, öffnet es sich immer automatisch auf Bildschirm 3 und ich kann es nicht umschalten.
Selbst wenn ich in Fenstermodus schalte, das Fenster auf mein Hauptmonitor ziehe und dann wieder auf Vollbild gehe, switcht er wieder rüber auf die 3.
Problem ist, Bildschirm 3 ist mein Fernseher, den ich zum schauen von Streams, Videos, Filmen etc. nutze. Wenn ich mit M/T zocke will ich das Bild aber nicht dort haben. 

#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## Scholdarr (22. September 2016)

Also bei mir lief es bisher ruhig. Nur Server gibts halt noch keine.


----------



## MrFob (23. September 2016)

So, gerade mit Deus Ex: Mankidn Divided fertig geworden, keine Angst, keine Spoiler, nur WTF?
Also, das Ende kommt schon sehr abrupt. als ich die letzte Aktion des Spiels ausgeloest habe hatte ich wirklich nicht damit gerechnet, dass diese die Endsequenz einlaeutet. Das war schon ein krasser Schock.
Nicht, dass das Spiel zu kurz waere, ich habe ca. 50 Stunden gebraucht (allerdings auch nur, weil ich keine Gegner alarmiert oder ausgeschaltet und trotzdem jeden Winkel erkundet habe, was dann auf dem hoechsten verfuegbaren Schwierigkeitsgrad doch recht viele Quickloads erforderte, aber trotzdem, das ist mMn ordentlich). Auch die Story an sich fand ich jetzt nicht schlecht. Ich stimme auch nicht ganz mit Peters Einschaetzung aus dem Test ueberein, dass nichts vorwaerts geht, ich denke schon, dass Jenson viel neues in Erfahrung bringt. Und gerade die Nebenmissionen gehoeren mal wieder zu den besten, die ich je in einem RPG gesehen habe, das haben sie echt drauf. Nur das Ende kommt halt wirklich total unerwartet, als haetten sie ihr Spiel einfach mit ner Schere abgeschnitten.

Fuer den naechsten Teil wuensche ich mir endlich mal ein gutes Finale (das von Human Revolution fand ich auch nicht so toll, es ist aber immer noch um Meilen besser als das von MD). Gut, wenn sie im naechsten Teil dann nahtlos weitermachen, dann wird's am Ende vielleicht schon passen.

Die Post- bzw. Mid-Credits Szene ist aber wieder mal ein richtig schoener "Oh shit!" Moment, das haben sie wieder ganz gut hinbekommen. 

Alles in allem bereue ich den Kauf zum Vollpreis auf keinen Fall. Trotz des unbefriedigenden Finales ist es ein super Spiel geworden, kann den naechsten Teil kaum erwarten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. September 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich stimme auch nicht ganz mit Peters Einschaetzung aus dem Test ueberein, dass nichts vorwaerts geht, ich denke schon, dass Jenson viel neues in Erfahrung bringt.



Naja, wirklich viel ist das auch nicht. Vor allem ist es kaum relevant.
An der eigentlichen Situation hat sich am Ende nichts geändert.


----------



## MrFob (23. September 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Naja, wirklich viel ist das auch nicht. Vor allem ist es kaum relevant.
> An der eigentlichen Situation hat sich am Ende nichts geändert.



Spoiler Alert!!!


Spoiler



Es ist halt ein typischer zweiter Teil, auf den ein dritter folgen soll. Und dann ist da natuerlich noch das Problem, dass es ein Prequel ist und Fans der Serie schon vieles im Vorraus wissen.
Aber fuer Jenson selbst aendert sich doch einiges:
- Er hat die neuen Augmentations und hat begonnen die Hintergruende dahinter aufzudecken
- Er hat herausgefunden wo Fraktionen wie ARC, Santeau und TF29 wirklich stehen, im Bezug auf die Illuminati (da hat man am Ende des Spiels eine voellig andere Perspektive als am Anfang)
- Am wichtigsten ist aber, dass er die Hintermaenner der Illuminati zumindest teilweise identifiziert hat. Klar, wer Deus Ex 1 gespielt hat, der wusste schon, dass Bob Page der Obermacker sein wird und das Gestalten wie Morgan Everett und Joiseph Manderlay mit drinstecken aber Jenson wusste das am Ende von Human Revolution noch nicht (da gab es zwar ab und an ein paar kryptische E-Mails wo ein paar Initialen oder Namen gefallen sind aber sicher nicht genug um sich das wirklich zusammenzureimen, wenn man nicht die Zukunft, sprich Deus Ex 1 kennt). 
Jetzt koennte man sagen, dass das aus Sicht einer Erzaehlung natuerlich etwas bloede ist, weil man als Fan alles schon kennt aber ich fand es trotzdem cool zu sehen, wie sich alles zusammenfuegt. Als sich Jenson in Millers NSN hackt und die Nachricht in dem virtuellen Konferenzraum zwischen Page und Manderlay belauscht, das war fand ich schon ein entscheidender Moment.
- Am Ende beeinflusst man immerhin das Schicksal von ein paar Millionen augmentierten Menschen weltweit
- Die Credit Szene mit dem Dialog zwischen Lucius DeBeers und Delara Auzenne dreht natuerlich wieder alles auf den Kopf. Wer ist jetzt Doppel (oder Triple) Agent fuer wen, ob willentlich oder nicht? Das bringt Jenson selbst zwar noch nicht unbedingt weiter, war mMn aber ein sehr guter Cliffhanger bis zum naechsten Teil

Es ist halt eine Story, die sich in erster Linie um Informationsgewinn dreht, nicht um physische Aenderungen. Wuerde ich auch nicht jedes mal haben wollen, finde ich aber als Ausnahme und fuer den zweiten Teil einer Trilogie eigentlich mal gar nicht schlecht.

Ausserdem passiert viel in den Nebenmissionen. Da diese halt optional sind hoffe ich eigentlich, dass es fuer den dritten Prequel Teil ein Save Import ala Mass Effect geben wird.
- Zum Beispiel habe ich Eliza mit Helle verschmolzen und eine neue A.I. geschaffen. Ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass daraus vielleicht die Grundlage fuer Ikarus/Daedalus entsteht oder so, es gibt immerhin eine E-Mail zwischen Page und Everett, in der sie sagen, dass sie die vorlaeufer A.I. Morpheus (die JC Denton in Deus Ex 1 treffen kann) aus einem Eliza Backup entwickeln wollen. Da laesst sich noch einiges draus machen.
- Ausserdem habe ich den Samizdat Leuten zur Flucht nach Paris verholfen und die Endsequenz bestaetigt, dass aus der Gruppe in Frankreich Silhouette entsteht, die Leute, die kurz vor Deus Ex 1 die Freiheitsstatue in die Luft sprengen werden.
(Nur am Rande, mein Kandidat fuer eine der besten Nebenmissionen ever war die zweiteilige Aufklaerung des Mordes an der augmentierten Journalistin. Sehr cool gemacht! Da werden so viele fuer die Serie wichtige Themen genial miteinander verwoben und der finale Dialog mit der psychisch maltraetierten Taeterin ist einer der besten Dialoge in Spielen ueberhaupt, wie ich finde.)

Und es wurden viele neue Charaktaere eingefuehrt, deren Potential diesmal hoffentlich dann auch im naechsten Teil ausgeschoepft wird. Ich koennte mir zum Beispiel vorstellen, dass von Aria Argento noch sehr viel mehr sehen werden.

Klar, ich stimme dir schon zu, die Story um Marcheko selbst war jetzt nicht gerade sehr gehaltvoll aber alles was darum herum passiert fand ich schon sehr spannend (und so war es ja eigentlich bei Human Revolution auch, die Story um Megan Reed war eigentlich nur ein Vorwand um das drumherum zu erzaehlen). Es kann natuerlich sein, dass sie im 3. Teil nichts draus machen, das waere natuerlich schade aber ich habe so das Gefuehl, dass sie sich hier mit Absicht eine Art Geruest aufgebaut haben, auf den sie den naechsten Teil aufbauen werden. Und das ist ok, zumal mich die Story so wie sie ist schon gut bei Laune gehalten hat. 

Nur der Abschluss war halt wirklich zu abrupt, man hat halt wirklich das Gefuehl, dass es jetzt erst (im naechsten Teil) so richtig losgeht. Dafuer haette ich mir noch ein bis zwei Missionen mehr gewuenscht, so dass Jenson und Alex am Ende eher schon in den Startloechern stehen (so wie Luke, Leia, Chewie und Lando bei Empire Strikes Back am Ende), da haben noch ein paar Stunden gefehlt. Zumindest ein abschliessendens zweites Treffen mit Janus, in dem Plaene geschmiedet werden waere gut gewesen.



Sorry fuer die recht lang gewordene "Analyse", aber wie du siehst, es gibt doch einiges zu sagen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (23. September 2016)

Deu Ex Mankind Divided System Rift
Hab bisher nur mal bisschen reingespielt. Es scheint nur eine Mainstory ohne Nebenquests zu geben. Ich kann mich auch täuschen und hab bisher noch keine Sidequests gefunden. Gefällt mir trotzdem bisher recht gut. Ob es 11.99€ wert uist kann ich noch nicht abschätzen. Ich hatte mir ja für 20 € letzten Monat den Season Pass gesichert. So nun wünsch ich euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## svd (23. September 2016)

"Need for Speed" wieder... *seufz*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ab nächsten Monat gibt's endlich besseres Breitband. Hoffentlich hört das dann auf.


----------



## Chemenu (24. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> "Need for Speed" wieder... *seufz*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Streamst Du das Spiel etwa?


----------



## svd (24. September 2016)

Nee, damit fang ich erst gar nicht an, hehe. 
Das passiert unter ganz normalem Spielen. Vor allem bei hoher Geschwindigkeit und Bezirksgrenzen.
Wenn der Umgebung und Texturen bei virtuellen 300 Sachen nachgeladen werden müssen, kommt das Spiel nicht hinterher, scheint mir.
Dann verschwindet zuerst die Straße und wenn du Pech hast, fliegst du plötzlich durch den Boden in's Meer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist dir das echt noch nie passiert?


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. September 2016)

Need for Speed meets Schleichfahrt? Nice


----------



## Chemenu (24. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Nee, damit fang ich erst gar nicht an, hehe.
> Das passiert unter ganz normalem Spielen. Vor allem bei hoher Geschwindigkeit und Bezirksgrenzen.
> Wenn der Umgebung und Texturen bei virtuellen 300 Sachen nachgeladen werden müssen, kommt das Spiel nicht hinterher, scheint mir.
> Dann verschwindet zuerst die Straße und wenn du Pech hast, fliegst du plötzlich durch den Boden in's Meer.
> ...



Nee. Ich hab es allerdings auch nur ca. 8 Stunden gespielt. Vielleicht waren meine Fahrzeuge noch zu langsam für diesen "Efffekt".^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Nee, damit fang ich erst gar nicht an, hehe.
> Das passiert unter ganz normalem Spielen. Vor allem bei hoher Geschwindigkeit und Bezirksgrenzen.
> Wenn der Umgebung und Texturen bei virtuellen 300 Sachen nachgeladen werden müssen, kommt das Spiel nicht hinterher, scheint mir.
> Dann verschwindet zuerst die Straße und wenn du Pech hast, fliegst du plötzlich durch den Boden in's Meer.
> ...



Huch, davon höre ich zum ersten Mal. Habs zwei Mal durchgespielt auf PC und PS4, nix derart Krasses erlebt.


----------



## svd (24. September 2016)

Oha, dann liegt das echt nur an einer nicht idealen (reale ~5 MBps down, 0.4 MBps up) Internetverbindung. 
Mal sehen, ob sich das mit der verbesserten Uploadrate ändert.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Oha, dann liegt das echt nur an einer nicht idealen (reale ~5 MBps down, 0.4 MBps up) Internetverbindung.
> Mal sehen, ob sich das mit der verbesserten Uploadrate ändert.



Was hat denn die Internetverbindung mit den Nachladen der Spielwelt zu tun?
NfS ist zwar AllwaysOn, aber der lädt da doch nur die Daten anderer Spieler meine ich.


----------



## svd (24. September 2016)

Naja, ich muss meine Position wohl auch senden. Vlt. reichen 400 kbps ja nicht? Ich hab ja auch keine Ahnung, warum das Spiel so spackt.

Aber es ist mir unmöglich, Rennen, die länger als ca. 5 oder 6 Minuten dauern, ohne Crash (also durch-den-Boden-fallen-Crash) zu beenden.
Das sind besonders die Magnus-Rennen gegen Ende hin und auch das allerletzte Story-Rennen.
Ich hab das echt auf 720p und niedrigesten Details spielen müssen, um das halbwegs hinzukriegen. Mit minimaler Sichtweite und aufpoppender Strecke
war das kein Vergnügen.  Fehlende Texturen hat's trotzdem gegeben und dieser drei Sekunden Fahrt auf unsichtbarer Straße vor dem Backdrop.
Das Spiel hat sich aber immer wieder gefangen und es ist einigermaßen normal weitergegangen.

edit: Aussehen tut's dann, wie hier. Ich hab leider den Anfang nicht erwischt, muss den Aufnahmebutton mal günstiger platzieren.
Das stammt aus diesem Rennen mit allen wichtigen NPCs, es geschieht auch fast immer an der gleichen Stelle.
Und hier nochmal ein Video von ziellosem Rasen. Wer keine stabile Verbindung zu den Origin-Servern bekommt, hat mit dem Spiel wenig Freude.
Bzw. witzig ist es schon, aber nur außerhalb eines Rennens.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2016)

Heute, nach einer einstündigen Installation (über 41 GB bei 5 DVDs) und nochmal 2 Stunden Patchen (nochmals 13 GB) beginne ich mit *Assassins Creed - Unity*. Nachdem *Liberation HD* ganz nett und *Black Flag* für mich der enttäuschendste Teil der Serie war, ist* Unity* wieder ein AC in das ich mich wieder auf dem ersten Blick verliebt hab. 
Eine technische Offenbarung, und es läuft wirklich, wirklich sauber und mega-flüssig. Und schon das erste französische Städtchen ertrinkt vor Details. Und der Score... *Zunge-schnalz*... Und die Lokalisation... *schwärm*... Ich bin wieder im Assassinen-Himmel. Endlich!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nachdem *Liberation HD* ganz nett und *Black Flag* für mich der enttäuschendste Teil der Serie war, ist* Unity* wieder ein AC in das ich mich wieder auf dem ersten Blick verliebt hab.



Tja, so verschieden können Geschmäcker sein.
Black Flag für mich immer noch der beste Teil, dafür kam ich mit Unity überhaupt nicht klar.
Schon 3 mal angefangen und nie lange durchgehalten. Neben Rogue bisher das einzige AC, das ich nicht durchgespielt habe.
Syndicate war danach schon wieder deutlich besser.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Tja, so verschieden können Geschmäcker sein.
> Black Flag für mich immer noch der beste Teil, dafür kam ich mit Unity überhaupt nicht klar.
> Schon 3 mal angefangen und nie lange durchgehalten. Neben Rogue bisher das einzige AC, das ich nicht durchgespielt habe.
> Syndicate war danach schon wieder deutlich besser.


Assassinen und das Meer... Sorry, aber ohne mich. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholdarr (24. September 2016)

Kann ich nur bestätigen,  Black Flag war definitiv der Tiefpunkt der Serie. Das Spiel hätte eigentlich nie den Namen Assassin's Creed tragen dürfen. 

Mit Ezio, das waren halt noch Zeiten...


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2016)

Unity mit seinen legionen von Bugs war der Tiefpunkt

Black Flag war das erste Assassin Creed das ich durchgespielt habe und wo ich kein timesink mit "sammel versteckte rüstungen von orten wo du schon warst" benutzt wurde


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2016)

Der Fehler war doch einfach, das man nicht einfach nur nen Piratenspiel gemacht hat
Man hätte ja die Marke AC nutzen können, aber man hätte die einfach nicht reinwurschteln sollen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Unity mit seinen legionen von Bugs war der Tiefpunkt


Zur Zeit seiner Erscheinung vielleicht, dafür hat Ubisoft ja auch entsprechend Schelte erhalten. Aber jetzt... Läuft wie Butter und ist das bis dato schönste AC das ich gesehen hab. [emoji7] 

Vor allem ist es wieder ein riesengroßer Parcour-Spielplatz. Das hat mir in BF immer gefehlt, allein wegen der mickrigen Landmassen.

Und Arno ist mir wieder ein ganzes Stück sympathischer als Edward "Ich will reich werden, Scheiss auf Assassinnen-Bund" Kenway.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholdarr (24. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Unity mit seinen legionen von Bugs war der Tiefpunkt


Bugs sind technische Defizite, das hat mit dem Spielinhalt an sich nichts zu tun. 

Und bei Unity waren auch nicht Bugs das größte Problem, sondern Performancemängel. Die wurden mittlerweile aber fast alle behoben.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. September 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Tja, so verschieden können Geschmäcker sein.
> Black Flag für mich immer noch der beste Teil, dafür kam ich mit Unity überhaupt nicht klar.
> Schon 3 mal angefangen und nie lange durchgehalten. Neben Rogue bisher das einzige AC, das ich nicht durchgespielt habe.
> Syndicate war danach schon wieder deutlich besser.



Diese beiden (Unity und Rogue) sowie Syndicate muss ich auch noch durchspielen, alle (Haupt)Teile davor hab ich ja regelrecht gesuchtet, keine Ahnung warum es hier nicht klappt. Übersättigung? Vielleicht


----------



## McDrake (24. September 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Tja, so verschieden können Geschmäcker sein.
> Black Flag für mich immer noch der beste Teil, dafür kam ich mit Unity überhaupt nicht klar.
> Schon 3 mal angefangen und nie lange durchgehalten. Neben Rogue bisher das einzige AC, das ich nicht durchgespielt habe.
> Syndicate war danach schon wieder deutlich besser.


Black Flag ist neben Teil 1, der einzige Teil, der mich bis zum Ende bei der Stange gehalten hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Black Flag ist neben Teil 1, der einzige Teil, der mich bis zum Ende bei der Stange gehalten hat.


Wie Matze schon sagte, verschiedene Geschmäcker... Für mich war es ein wahrer Krampf bis zum Ende von BF durchzuhalten.


----------



## McDrake (24. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie Matze schon sagte, verschiedene Geschmäcker... Für mich war es ein wahrer Krampf bis zum Ende von BF durchzuhalten.


Tu habst eeeeh keeene anung fon games.
N0000p

So. Nähmtlich 11111


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2016)

So, Dishonored auch mal auf Böse durchgespielt :3


----------



## Rising-Evil (25. September 2016)

* Grand Theft Auto 3 *
Der bislang einzige GTA-Teil, den ich bislang noch nicht angerührt hatte...
Musste erstmal das halbe Internet nach passenden Grafik-Mods durchstöbern - und dann sind die teilweise nicht mal mit FullHD-Mods kompatibel - Argh !
Ansonsten ist das Spiel arg simpel gestrickt "Geh dahin, töte den, geh dorthin, zerstöre dies"
 - Man merkt extrem, dass die Reihe da noch in ihren Kinderschuhen steckte - Sei's drum, unterhaltsam ist es trotzdem & darauf kommt es ja schlussendlich an


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (25. September 2016)

*Destiny: Das Erwachen der Eisernen Lords
*Gemeinsam mit einem Kumpel jeden Tag ein paar Strikes und Schmelztiegel-Partien, um den Lichtlevel meines Jägers anzuheben. Sehr bald bin ich bereit für den neuen Raid, hurra! 

Wenn das geschafft ist, widme ich mich endlich* Slain*, *Hyper Light Drifter* und *XCOM 2* (PS4) zu.


----------



## Wynn (25. September 2016)

Ich spiel das aktuelle Wow Addon Legion und nebenbei durchstöber ich meine alte Retail Spiele Sammlung und bin haufenweise Spiele wegwerfen weil entweder der Kopierschutz rumzickt oder das Spiel nicht mehr auf Win7 läuft oder ich es auf uplay, steam oder gog inzwischen habe.

Behaltet ihr Spiele die garnicht mehr laufen oder werft ihr sie auch weg ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich spiel das aktuelle Wow Addon Legion und nebenbei durchstöber ich meine alte Retail Spiele Sammlung und bin haufenweise Spiele wegwerfen weil entweder der Kopierschutz rumzickt oder das Spiel nicht mehr auf Win7 läuft oder ich es auf uplay, steam oder gog inzwischen habe.
> 
> Behaltet ihr Spiele die garnicht mehr laufen oder werft ihr sie auch weg ?


Dann wäre mein Schrank so so leer... ^^
Nö, gewisse Klassiker und Sammel-Reihen landen nicht in die Tonne.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Behaltet ihr Spiele die garnicht mehr laufen oder werft ihr sie auch weg ?



Ich bin mir sicher, dass einige alte Perlen in meinem Regal aus dem vergangenen Jahrhundert nichts mehr sind als ein bisschen Plastik.
Deswegen schmeiß ich sie noch lange nicht weg.
Die sind mehr als nur reine Nutzgegenstände.


----------



## Wynn (25. September 2016)

Von manchen Kartons musst ich mich schon beim ersten umzug trennen oder die gingen dabei kaputt und da gingen auch paar handbücher verloren


----------



## MichaelG (25. September 2016)

Ich habe mir meine Retails aufgehoben. Allerdings aus Platzgründen in große Kartons verpackt. Z.B. sind die CE von Assassins Creed teils ziemlich riesige Boxen die in der Form nicht wirklich in ein Regal passen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. September 2016)

Heute 77 von 90 Levels in *Clustertruck *abgeschlossen (Steam). Schon lange nciht mehr so viel geflucht und dabei so viel Spaß gehabt. Ein grandioses Geschicklichkeitsspiel, bei dem der Kontakt mit Boden und Hindernissen den Tod bedeutet und man in einem Affenzahn über etliche, wild durcheinander fahrende Lkw springen muss, um zum Ziel zu gelangen. Dabei fühlt man sich abwechselnd wie der größe Depp und wie ein irrsinnig begabter Stunt-Darsteller mit übermenschlichen Parkour-Skills. Sensationelle Idee, Top-Leveldesign, genialer Soundtrack und trotz vieler Tode hohe Motivation (ein Knopfdruck und man startet die sehr kurzen Levels neu, ohne Ladezeit). Für mich das neue Hotline Miami in Sachen Stil und Suchtfaktor - nur halt eben ohne Blut und Gedärme 
Ist zwar wohl ähnlich kurz (so vier Stunden schätzungsweise), aber es gibt einen Level-Editor, die Möglichkeit, anderer Leute Maps runterzuladen, und dank mehrerer freischaltbarer Skills, einem großen Repertoire an Tricks und den Highscore-Listen ist der Wiederspielwert hoch.

Fazit: *Unbedingt anschauen!

*



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLMIpok-aZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. September 2016)

Nach wie vor * GTA 3 * 
Durch den Real-GTA Mod ergibt sich ein richtig krasses Retro-Feeling...
Überall hängen Plakate von "Matrix Reloaded", " Avril Lavigne" oder "Der Herr der Ringe: Die zwei Türme" - feels like 2003 ^^

Btw: durch euren Artikel bin ich nochmal darauf gekommen, *Prey* über Steam zu aktivieren - danke an der Stelle nochmals, sonst wär das Ding vermutlich für die Ewigkeit im Regal verstaubt


----------



## Scholdarr (26. September 2016)

Mal wieder CK2...


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Mal wieder CK2...



Es gibt einen zweiten Teil von Calvin Klein?


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Es gibt einen zweiten Teil von Calvin Klein?



ja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (26. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Behaltet ihr Spiele die garnicht mehr laufen oder werft ihr sie auch weg ?



Da ich alle paar Jahre umziehe (und auch haeufig das Land/den Kontinent wechsele) habe ich in meiner Wohnung keine Spiele rumstehen, es waere einfach nicht praktikabel sie immer mitzunehmen. Deshalb bin ich eigentlich auch sehr dankbar dafuer, dass inzwischen alles per Download laeuft und man eigentlich immer von ueberall her auf alles Zugriff hat. Ein paar der alten Klassiker, die es noch nicht bei GOG gibt habe ich zum Glueck schon bei Zeiten als ISO auf eine externe Festplatte gezogen.

Allerdings haben meine Eltern mein altes Kinder/Jugend-Zimmer erhalten und dort habe ich noch saemtliche CDs, DVDs und sogar noch ein paar alte Disketten gelagert.  So um 2000 musste ich mal einen Strich ziehen und praktisch alle Kartons wegschmeissen aber die Handbuecher habe ich noch in einer Box gelagert. So Sachen wie das alten Blizzard Handbuecher fuer Diablo 1/2, Warcraft 2 oder Stacraft, den ganzen Krempel, der damals bei Ultima IX Ascension oder Might & Magic VI dabei war oder die Propaganda- Pamphlete eines Crusader: No Regret wuerde ich auch nicht wegschmeissen wollen.
So ab 2000 habe ich dann nur noch die Special Editions aufgehoben, wie z.B. TES: Morrowind & Oblivion, die Metall Box von Half Life 2, Witcher 1,2, Deus Ex: HR, Gothic 2, 3, Risen, Dragon Age: Origins und natuerlich die Mass Effect Serie (von der habe ich sogar auch noch Modelle der Normandy SR1 und 2 rumstehen).  
Wie gesagt, das ganze ist nicht mehr unbedingt tagtaeglich zugaenglich aber ist schon schoen nostalgisch, wenn man Weihnachten mal bei den Eltern vorbei schaut, den ganzen alten Krempel wiederzusehen. passt auch gut in die Jahreszeit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. September 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Da ich alle paar Jahre umziehe (und auch haeufig das Land/den Kontinent wechsele) ...


Berufsbedingt oder gewollt?


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (26. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Berufsbedingt oder gewollt?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



In meinem (gluecklichen) Fall beides.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2016)

*AC - Unity*... Hach... Paris ist so gigantisch groß und perfekt für Entdecker, die Steuerung ist noch viel besser auf Parkour abgestimmt (nun klappt auch elegantes Runter- neben bekanntem Hochklettern), die Gegner zäh, das Kampfsystem endlich etwas fordernder, und die Angriffmuster vielfältiger wie nie zuvor. Und dieses rollenspielartige Aufwerten des Alter Ego mit Erfahrungspunkten finde ich auch nicht übel.

Allerdings verstehe ich die Nostradamus-Rätsel auf die man hin und wieder stößt noch nicht so richtig... Ein lyrischer Vierzeiler und das wars... Kann mir da jemand kurz ne Erklärung dazu geben?

Und nochwas: Kann man an Uplay-Spielen irgendwo einen Spielzeit-Zähler ähnlich wie bei Steam finden? Würde mich mal interessieren wieviele Stunden ich bisher verbraten hab. ^^


----------



## Sanador (28. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *AC - Unity*... Hach... Paris ist so gigantisch groß und perfekt für Entdecker, die Steuerung ist noch viel besser auf Parkour abgestimmt (nun klappt auch elegantes Runter- neben bekanntem Hochklettern), die Gegner zäh, das Kampfsystem endlich etwas fordernder, und die Angriffmuster vielfältiger wie nie zuvor. Und dieses rollenspielartige Aufwerten des Alter Ego mit Erfahrungspunkten finde ich auch nicht übel.
> 
> Allerdings verstehe ich die Nostradamus-Rätsel auf die man hin und wieder stößt noch nicht so richtig... Ein lyrischer Vierzeiler und das wars... Kann mir da jemand kurz ne Erklärung dazu geben?
> 
> Und nochwas: Kann man an Uplay-Spielen irgendwo einen Spielzeit-Zähler ähnlich wie bei Steam finden? Würde mich mal interessieren wieviele Stunden ich bisher verbraten hab. ^^


Die lyrischen Vierzeiler geben eine Auskunft, wo sich die nächste Rune aufhält und charakterisiert dabei das Gebäude/Gegenstand auf dem es sich befindet. Zum Beispiel bedeutet "Tribut an die Sonne", dass man sie beim Palast vom Sonnenkönig Ludwig finden kann. Da sag noch einer, Assassin's Creed sei zu leicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Die lyrischen Vierzeiler geben eine Auskunft, wo sich die nächste Rune aufhält und charakterisiert dabei das Gebäude/Gegenstand auf dem es sich befindet. Zum Beispiel bedeutet "Tribut an die Sonne", dass man sie beim Palast vom Sonnenkönig Ludwig finden kann. Da sag noch einer, Assassin's Creed sei zu leicht.


Mit anderen Worten: alle in Paris verstecken Symbole finden, wie schon damals bei AC2 die Glythen? Die aktuell gefundene Rune weißt demnach auf die nächste, korrekt?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sanador (28. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: alle in Paris verstecken Symbole finden, wie schon damals bei AC2 die Glythen? Die aktuell gefundene Rune weißt demnach auf die nächste, korrekt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Korrekt und die Rätsel haben Namen von Planeten aus unserem Sonnensystem, beispielsweise Erde-Rätsel, Mars-Rätsel etc.


----------



## Homerous (28. September 2016)

Hab mir mal *Virginia *für den PC gekauft.

Kurzgesagt ist Virginia ein Adventure ohne Synchro und Handlungsfreiheit. Also irgendwie kein Adventure. Besonders auffällig ist nicht nur, das wir niemanden sprechen hören, sondern auch die dadurch nötigen Schnitte und Sprünge in First Person. Am Anfang sehr irritierend, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Da ich noch nicht durch bin, vermeide ich es über die Story zu sprechen.
Grafisch ähnelt es sehr Firewatch, der Soundtrack ist schlicht und ergreifend genial (Ich glaube der ist von den Prager Philharmonikern). Gameplay hingegen ist quasi nicht vorhanden. Man muss pro Szene zwei- oder dreimal mit irgendwas interagieren. Neben dem Soundtrack eine große Ähnlichkeit zu Everybody's Gone To Rapture.

Empfehlung für jeden Twin Peaks-Fan, aber auch für Freunde von Spielen mit Fokus auf Storytelling. Oh, und ein bisschen Nostalgie ist auch drin.


----------



## Honigpumpe (28. September 2016)

Ich muß einfach nochmal Werbung für "Galaga '88" machen, das beste "Galaga" aller Zeiten: Galaga 88 « Retro PC Engine – Turbografx 16 Games Online . (Bevor sich wer totsucht: Feuern mit A.)


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2016)

Forza Horizon 3: So hätte ich mir ein Test Drive Unlimited gewünscht. Das Spiel macht süchtig, die Open World ist geil. Gut die Nebencharaktere sind halt lala. Ist aber eher Banana Joe.

Die Grafik ist top, die Landschaften und auch der Tag/Nachtmodus finde ich gut. Allerdings sind die Preise für die Spieleversionen heftig. Knapp 100 EUR kostet die Ultimate Edition. Und schade ist es auch, daß es für den PC keine Retailversion mit Modell gibt...


----------



## golani79 (29. September 2016)

Nachdem mir *Lords of the Fallen* damals am PC immer abgestürzt ist und ich es frustriert abgebrochen habe, habe ich den Titel nun dank PS+ doch noch durchgespielt.

Hat mich eigentlich recht gut unterhalten - vom Schwierigkeitsgrad wars recht angenehm.
Da ist Dark Souls bzw. Bloodborne schon ein wenig fordernder.

Insgesamt wars ziemlich gut inszeniert - hab ca. 25h daran meinen Spaß gehabt - NG+ werd ich mir aber wohl sparen denke ich


----------



## Elektrostuhl (30. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und nochwas: Kann man an Uplay-Spielen irgendwo einen Spielzeit-Zähler ähnlich wie bei Steam finden? Würde mich mal interessieren wieviele Stunden ich bisher verbraten hab. ^^



Uplay ist da echt verbesserungswürdig. Leider wird eine Statistik aus der du die Gesamt-Spielzeit entnehmen kannst, nicht für jedes Spiel angeboten/angezeigt. Du klickst das Spiel in deiner Bibliothek einfach an und wenn es eine Statistik führt/anbietet, wird dir u.a. auch deine Gesamt-Spielzeit angezeigt (oben, gleich als erste Infobox). Würde mich interessieren, ob du für AC Unity etwas angezeigt bekommst. Ich mag auch solche Zahlenspiele sehen und finde das in Uplay echt suboptimal gelöst.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. September 2016)

Ich zocke Ghost of a Tale und *Vampire: The Masquerade - Redemption*, welches etwas in Vergessenheit geraten ist, erst recht durch den sehr gehypten beliebten "Nachfolger" _Bloodlines_.
Das Spiel ist für seine 16 Jahre eigentlich ganz gut gealtert, läuft problemlos unter Win10 (was mich schon verblüfft hat), und glänzt immer noch durch seine tolle Atmosphäre, Story, Musik und vertonten Dialoge. KI des Teams und Kamera sind immer noch...gewöhnungsbedürftig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rising-Evil (1. Oktober 2016)

Immer noch * Prey *
Tolles Waffen-Design, super Sound-Effekte aber die immer gleich aussehenden Korridore nerven doch irgendwann ziemlich


----------



## smutjesmooth (1. Oktober 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Uplay ist da echt verbesserungswürdig. Leider wird eine Statistik aus der du die Gesamt-Spielzeit entnehmen kannst, nicht für jedes Spiel angeboten/angezeigt. Du klickst das Spiel in deiner Bibliothek einfach an und wenn es eine Statistik führt/anbietet, wird dir u.a. auch deine Gesamt-Spielzeit angezeigt (oben, gleich als erste Infobox). Würde mich interessieren, ob du für AC Unity etwas angezeigt bekommst. Ich mag auch solche Zahlenspiele sehen und finde das in Uplay echt suboptimal gelöst.


Bei Ac Unity zeigt es bei mir keine Spielzeit an. 
Bei Trackmania turbo zeigt es zb die Spielzeit in UPLAy an. Das sollte aber eigentlich mal standard sein solche Infos.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Oktober 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Uplay ist da echt verbesserungswürdig. Leider wird eine Statistik aus der du die Gesamt-Spielzeit entnehmen kannst, nicht für jedes Spiel angeboten/angezeigt. Du klickst das Spiel in deiner Bibliothek einfach an und wenn es eine Statistik führt/anbietet, wird dir u.a. auch deine Gesamt-Spielzeit angezeigt (oben, gleich als erste Infobox). Würde mich interessieren, ob du für AC Unity etwas angezeigt bekommst. Ich mag auch solche Zahlenspiele sehen und finde das in Uplay echt suboptimal gelöst.


Hab zwischenzeitlich eine Möglichkeit gefunden, wenn auch eine sehr unkomfortable:
Wenn man sich mit seinen uplay-Daten beim Ubiclub anmeldet, stehen dort wesentlich mehr Statistiken zu all seinen Spielen die man bisher gespielt hat. Inklusive bisheriger Spielzeit. Auf dem Wege hab ich herausgefunden dass ich bisher 7 Stunden *Unity* gespielt hab, während ich bei *Black Flag* für einen kompletten Durchgang insgesamt 26 Stunden gelassen hab. Tja, das bestätigt meine Aussage dass es mich verhältnismäßig nicht sehr lange bei der Stange gehalten hat und ich mich nur auf die story-basierten Missionen gestürzt hab, der ganze Rest zu See war mir einfach zu langweilig. Bei allen anderen ACs davor hab ich ungelogen 30 Stunden und mehr gesessen.

(Hola! 64 Stunden bei *Splinter Cell: Blacklist*?? Die Mini-Map-Nebenmissionen haben doch viel mehr Zeit gefressen als ich dachte... )


Allerdings sehe ich dass nicht zu allen Spielen genaue Spielzeiten erfasst wurden. Könnte mir vorstellen dass es damit zusammenhängt dass es den Ubiclub noch nicht so lange gibt und nur Spielzeiten seit dessen Start protokolliert wurden. So oder so, ist hier und da ziemlich lückenhaft.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. Oktober 2016)

Habe nochmal versucht, Everybody's Gone to the Rapture zu spielen, aber ich geb's wohl auf, die Performance ist noch immer miserabel. Nach dem Release im April hat es zwei Monate gedauert, bis Sony endlich die Freigabe erteilte, einen Patch bereitzustellen (so zumindest der Grund laut The Chinese Room auf Twitter). Ganz unabhängig von den Grafikeinstellung und der Auflösung (sogar unter 1080p), macht die Performance einfach den Spielfluss zunichte. In 21:9 scheinbar besonders, obwohl die Auflösungen nativ unterstützt werden. Es ist allein abhängig davon, in welche Richtung der Charakter schaut und schon wird's zum Ruckelfest mit unter 25 Bildern pro Sekunde. Für ein Spiel, das seine Immersion aus der Grafik und Atmosphäre gewinnt, ist das einfach inakzeptabel. Deshalb habe ich auch erstmals einen Refund beantragt, der wahrscheinlich abgelehnt wird (immerhin mehr als 14 Tage her, aber keine zwei Stunden gespielt), versuchen kann man's ja aber mal. Schade.


----------



## Rising-Evil (3. Oktober 2016)

nach fast 4 Jahren mal wieder * Sleeping Dogs *
Interessante Story, ungewohntes Setting, wenn da doch nur nicht diese beknackte Steuerung wäre...
Mit M&T absolut furchtbar, mit dem Steam Controller akzeptabel, wirklich spielbar jedoch nur mit Xbox Controller - sehr, sehr schade


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Oktober 2016)

Soeben den Storymodus The Journey in *FIFA 17* beendet.
Für den ersten Versuch gar nicht so schlecht. Als Storybegeisterter Spieler sollte man allerdings auch nicht allzuviel versprechen.
Immerhin ist die Ausgangssituation recht interessant. Alex Hunter ist der Sohn eines gescheiterten Profis und Enkel einer Premiere League-Legende.
Besonders in die Fußstapfen von letzterem versucht er zu treten.
Hinzu kommen ein paar Spannungen mit dem Vater sowie dem ehemals besten Freund, der sich zum größten Rivalen entwickelt.

Im Grunde spielt sich das ganze wie ein verschlankter Be a Pro-Modus nur mit Zwischensequenzen hier und dort.
Durch Spiele und Training verbessert man die Werte des Spielers und erspielt sich die Gunst des Trainers, damit dieser einem in der Startelf aufstellt.

Gegen Ende wurde bei mir sehr deutlich, dass es zu Problemen kommen kann, wenn die Ergebnisse nicht zum von der Story vorgegeben Ablauf passen.


Spoiler



So gab es wenige Spieltage vor Ende der Saison eine Kabinenansprache, das das Team es in der Hand habe die Meisterschaft zu holen.
Dabei war der Titel zu dem Zeitpunkt schon längts nicht mehr erreichbar.
Nach dem letzten Saisonspiel (welches ich 5:0 gewann) kam dann eine Cutscene, wo der Protagonist niedergeschlagen von seiner Familie aufgebaut werden muss, weil die Meisterschaft so knapp verpasst worden sei.
Dabei hatte der Meister acht Punkte Vorsprung.


Etwas befremdlich wirkte auch, dass der eigentliche Trainer keinen einzigen Ton sagt. Kabinenansprachen usw. hält immer der Co.
Ich verstehe, warum es gemacht wurde, aber komisch wirkt es schon. Da hätte ich lieber die echten Trainer weggelassen.


Spoiler



Besonders bizarr wurde es nach dem Sieg im FA Cup-Finale, als alle in der Kabine feierten, inkusive einem stummen Jürgen Klopp. 


Eines ist am Ende auch klar. Das Ganze ist darauf angelegt in den kommenden Jahren immer weiter fortgeführt zu werden.
Nach der ersten Saison des 17 jährigen Alex ist es nämlich vorbei (inklusive Cliffhanger) und die Abschlusstrophäe trägt nicht ohne Grund den Namen "Das Beste kommt erst noch".
Ich vermute stark, dass es in den kommenden Jahren jeweils eine Saison im Leben des Alex Hunter zu erleben geben wird.


P.S.: Ich hätte nie gedacht mal den Spoiler-Tag für ein FIFA zu verwenden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Oktober 2016)

Abends wie gewohnt *Assassin's Creed - Unity*, am Tage (wenn Sohnemann anwesend ist und ich nur was spielen kann wo er auch zusehen darf) *Titan Quest - Anniversary Edition*.

Das antike Gekloppe macht wie beim letzten Durchgang vor 5 Jahren einen Heidenspaß und sieht auch zu seinem 10. Jubiläum noch sehr anständig aus. So 100%ig fehlerfrei ist auch diese Version nicht, aber die Paar mir unterwegs untergekommen Bugs (z. B. seltenst flackende Schatten) sind kaum der Rede wert.

Momentan hab ich aber noch eine große Erinnerungslücke: Ich weiss nicht mehr was für Rüstungsgegenstände links unten im Charakter-Fenster hineinpassen... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Oktober 2016)

FIFA 17 (The Journey) und Crusader Kings 2 (Vive la France!)


----------



## Hypertrax99 (3. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Momentan hab ich aber noch eine große Erinnerungslücke: Ich weiss nicht mehr was für Rüstungsgegenstände links unten im Charakter-Fenster hineinpassen...


Ich schätze mal du meinst Artefakte.


Ich spiele ebenfalls *Titan Quest - Anniversary Edition* und zwischendurch mal *Cities Skylines.*


----------



## svd (3. Oktober 2016)

Habe eine alte PS4 geschenkt bekommen und "Uncharted 4" ausprobiert. Schaut gut aus (trotz 720p wegen 16:10-Monitor, aber wenigstens 5.1 Dolby-Sound), spielt sich gut.
Aber die Lautstärke der Konsole... puh..., da sind die AMDschen Referenzkühler, im Vergleich, wahre Flüstertüten. Ehrlich, mein linkes Ohr, schmerzt direkt vom Schalldruck.
Ich glaube, ich muss die PS4 mal aufmachen und reinigen. Hoffentlich hilfts.

So, Catalyst wäre auch erledigt. Sehr schönes letztes Level, auch wenn du vergleichsweise wenig machst. Dann heißt es wohl, wieder warten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2016)

The Division. Langsam kotzt mich die DZ an. Nichts gegen Abtrünnige. Aber es kotzt mich an wenn man als Allein spielender in der DZ 0 Chancen hat, weil man ständig solchen Idioten über den Weg läuft. Zu allem Überfluß sind die zu 4. und wesentlich besser equipt. Wo da die Gamebalance sein soll ist mir ein echtes Rätsel. Diese 4 waren alle Stufe 30 und so DZ 80 und ich war gerade mal Lvl. 13.

Und warum habe ich nach einem Erfolg der Einsammlung eines Abwurfs diesen nicht in meiner Kiste ? Bin doch erst wesentlich später (2 - 3 Angriffe nach der Erledigung der Abwurfmission) in der Dz gestorben ? Oder wo finde ich die Belohnungen vom Abwurf sonst ?


----------



## Rising-Evil (4. Oktober 2016)

Im Nachhinein wundere ich mich echt wieso * GTA V * so unfassbar hoch bewertet wurde, während * Sleeping Dogs * irgendwie nur so 08/15-mäßig abgeschnitten hat, obwohl doch dessen Protagonist 10x interessanter als die drei Pappnasen aus Los Santos zusammen ist 

- zudem strotzt Hongkong nur so vor unterhaltsamen Details, bzw. Interaktionsmöglichkeiten - eine Disziplin, in der GTA V leider versagt, keine Polizei- oder Krankenwagen-Missionen, kein Verrat oder sonst irgendwas storytechnisches was einem im Gedächtnis hängen bleibt


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2016)

Naja GTA V ist nicht schlecht. Aber man merkt schon, daß Rockstar den SP wegen dem blöden GTA Online nur mit angezogener Handbremse umgesetzt hat.

Ein einzelner Protagonist wäre mir zudem auch lieber gewesen.

So springt man zwischen Michael, Franklin und Trevor hin und her. Und wenn man einen Bestimmten haben will lungert der gerade auf der anderen Map-Seite herum.


----------



## Rising-Evil (4. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja GTA V ist nicht schlecht. Aber man merkt schon, daß Rockstar den SP wegen dem blöden GTA Online nur mit angezogener Handbremse umgesetzt hat.
> 
> Ein einzelner Protagonist wäre mir auch lieber gewesen.


Schlecht nicht, aber die Story hat einfach keinen Höhepunkt, sie plätschert einfach vor sich hin, zumals anders als im Vorgänger auch keinerlei mitreißende storytechnische Entscheidung zu treffen gibt...
Darüber hinaus sind die Missionen meist viel zu einseitig, bestehen fast nur aus Schießereien und Verfolgungsjagden und inhaltlich näher an Saints Row als an GTA 



Spoiler



Aliens im Drogentrip abschießen


 oder 



Spoiler



das Haus eines Nebenbuhlers niederreißen



Zu Zeiten der PS2-Ära konnte ich's ja noch verstehen, dass man in San Andreas 



Spoiler



in Area 51 einbricht


 oder es am Ende 



Spoiler



Aufstände wie in L.A. '92 gab


Gesellschaftskritik, teilweise ein bisschen überzogen, aber bei der schon fast comicartigen Grafik des Spiels auch absolut ok - nur hat Teil 5 keine Comic-Grafik und trotzdem dieses "Over-the-top"-Zeug - ärgerlich


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Oktober 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein wundere ich mich echt wieso * GTA V * so unfassbar hoch bewertet wurde, während * Sleeping Dogs * irgendwie nur so 08/15-mäßig abgeschnitten hat,



Also Sleeping Dogs hat von uns eine 85 bekommen.
Das ist doch keine schlechte Wertung.
Das Gefallen, oder nicht Gefallen von Protagonisten ist halt auch sehr von der Person abhängig.
Von vielen wurde Trevor in GTA V gefeiert, ich hab den Typ gehasst.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2016)

Sleeping Dogs ist ein schönes Spiel, was ich sogar durchgespielt habe. 

Allerdings fehlt zu GTA V einfach eine Menge Inhalt und Abwechselung. D.h. beide Spiel gleich bzw. mit nur einem sehr geringen Unterschied zu bewerten, würde mMn GTA 5 nicht gerecht werden.


----------



## smutjesmooth (4. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also Sleeping Dogs hat von uns eine 85 bekommen.
> Das ist doch keine schlechte Wertung.
> Das Gefallen, oder nicht Gefallen von Protagonisten ist halt auch sehr von der Person abhängig.
> Von vielen wurde Trevor in GTA V gefeiert, ich hab den Typ gehasst.


Ich bekenne mich schuldig. Trevor fand ich auch am Besten in GTA V. Ach wie schön wäre es wenn Rockstar doch noch einen SP Story DLC bringen würde mit trevor in der Hauptrolle. 
@Topic: Spiele derzeit bisschen Mafia 2 durch um mich auf Mafia 3 einzustimmen. Noch 3 Tage. ^^


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich sag mal so, Trevor hätte ich bestimmt gemocht bzw. über die Spielzeit sympathischer gefunden, wenn da nicht bereits sein erster Auftritt mit dem Rocker gewesen wäre.

IMO war das selbst für ein GTA zuviel bzw. unpassend, da konnte man den Typen einfach nicht mehr gern haben. Also ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Oktober 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ach wie schön wäre es wenn Rockstar doch noch einen SP Story DLC bringen würde mit trevor in der Hauptrolle.



Wäre ein ziemlich langweiliger DLC für mich, Trevor ist nämlich Tot bei mir.


----------



## Taiwez (4. Oktober 2016)

Da ich ja ein neues System habe, läuft bei mir im Moment wieder *The Witcher 3 *auf dem Bildschirm. Mit maximalen Einstellungen und dem vollen DLC-Programm einfach nur ein Genuss...Da ich es ja noch nicht durchgespielt hatte, ist es nun ebenfalls an der Zeit, auch die DLC's in Angriff zu nehmen.

Ich hab übrigens gestern das Schwert "Emmentaler" gefunden, ich liebe solche Quests.  Außerdem versuche ich mich diesmal viel mehr im Crafting und beim Suchen von Hexerausrüstung. Generell flutscht das Ganze viel besser als bei meiner vorigen Session auf dem alten PC.

Da sieht Dragon Age Inquisition leider (schon wieder) alt aus gegen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Oktober 2016)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein wundere ich mich echt wieso * GTA V * so unfassbar hoch bewertet wurde, während * Sleeping Dogs * irgendwie nur so 08/15-mäßig abgeschnitten hat



Ähm ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutjesmooth (4. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wäre ein ziemlich langweiliger DLC für mich, Trevor ist nämlich Tot bei mir.


ich hätte natürlich auch nichts gegen einen SP DLC der die Geschichte der 3 Charaktere fortführt damit für jeden was dabei ist. 
Hauptsache auch was neues mit Trevor.


----------



## smutjesmooth (4. Oktober 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ähm ...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm. Vielleicht sollte ich meine Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition doch mal weiterspielen. die dümpelt schon länger nur angespielt in meiner Bibliothek rum. Nach Mafia 3 vielleicht.


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2016)

naja, schlecht bewertet wurde Sleeping Dogs nicht aber es ist halt leider untergangen


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2016)

Sleeping Dogs hatte in Deutschland Ärger mit der BJPS wegen den Finishing Moves beim Kampf und bekam eine spezielle Deutsche Fassung die weder DLC noch Patch Support erhielt deshalb ging das Spiel bei uns unter


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Sleeping Dogs hatte in Deutschland Ärger mit der BJPS wegen den Finishing Moves beim Kampf und bekam eine spezielle Deutsche Fassung die weder DLC noch Patch Support erhielt deshalb ging das Spiel bei uns unter



ich glaube aber, das ging auch internatinal leider etwas Unter


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2016)

Aber in Deutschland war es mit Anlauf ein Tritt in die Fresse der Kunden. Keinen Patch-Support. Sämtliche DLC nicht verfügbar. Meine Uncut hatte Steam kurzerhand zur Cut gemacht. Hab mir die Definitive Edition vor kurzem geholt und hoffe die bleibt uncut.


----------



## svd (4. Oktober 2016)

Ist die Vanilla nicht besser, als die Definitive-Edition? Irgendwas gab's da ja, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.

Nach der Operation, also Entstauben (da war vlt. viel Dreck drin) und Wärmeleitpaste tauschen, ist die PS4 wieder leise. 
Silent wird sie nie sein, aber unter Volllast nimmt das Grundrauschen nicht zu. Sehr schön. 
Wenn man die Dialoge in "Uncharted 4" sogar versteht, macht es gleich viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2016)

Nein. Die Definitive Edition umfaßt das Game und sämtliche DLC und ist ansonsten mit der Vanilla identisch.


----------



## svd (4. Oktober 2016)

Wie beim DC von "Deus Ex: Human Revolution" ist der DLC besser implementiert, aber da war was mit der Grafik. Ich muss mal nachschauen...

Es gibt in der DE andere Effekte, aber das kostenlose Hi-Res-Texturenpack für Vanilla gefällt nicht wenigen besser, als die DE an sich.


----------



## MrFob (4. Oktober 2016)

Wuaaaa, bin zur Zeit all over the place.

Habt ihr das auch manchmal, dass ihr alle paar Stunden von Spiel zu Spiel springt?
Ganz schlimm zur Zeit bei mir. Ich versuche mich immer wieder an Dishonored. Das Spiel ist von den Mechaniken ja echt super, das schleichen und rumteleportieren macht einen Haufen Spass. Allerdings kann ich mit dem Steampunk Setting nicht so viel anfangen. Ist einfach nicht so meins, die ganze Schwert/Pistolen Kombination. Ist mir alles ein bisschen zu abgefahren. Aber ich will schon sehen, ob ich es nicht doch mal so weit spielen kann, bis mich die Story wirklich packt (bin grade durch die erste richtige Mission durch).

Das halte ich dann aber immer nur so eine Stunde am Stueck oder so durch bis es mich nervt und dann fliege ich lieber zum x-ten mal wieder eine Mission im guten alten Freelancer (mit Grafik Mods). Sieht zwar wirklich nicht mehr sondelich frisch aus, spielt sich aber nach wie vor einfach super. Aufgrund dessen bin ich auch echt kurz davor mir doch Star Citizen zuzluegen. Eigentlich wollte ich auf die Alpha 3.0 warten und sehen, wie die so wird aber mein innerer Raumpilot haette schon sehr viel Bock auf ein paar Runden Arena Commander immer mal wieder so zwischendurch. Verdammt!

Naja, ansonsten habe ich noch eine angefangene Partie Mad Max am laufen, dass ich mir vor ein paar Wochen im Sale besorgt habe. Eigentlich ein ganz nettes Spiel, nur habe ich leider den Fehler gemacht mir mal grob auszurechnen wie viel Scrap ich fuer alle Upgrades so sammeln muesste und wie lange das dauern wuerde. Das hat mich dann echt abgeschreckt. 

Deswegen habe ich dann auch GTA V nochmal wieder angefangen, bin jetzt immerhin mal bis zu der Stelle gekommen, ab der man alle 3 Charaktere spielen kann. Aber auch da spiele ich es mal ne Stunde oder so und dann werden mir die Fahrstrecken irgendwann zu lang.

Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal ne generelle Spiele Pause einlegen, so richtig viel Bock habe ich dann wohl doch nur auf SC, welches ich ja eigentlich noch nicht kaufen will weil man ja eh fast noch nichts damit machen kann. Hmmmm....


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2016)

Kenne ich. Geht mir aktuell so. Forza Horizon 3, The Division, Assetto Corsa, Project Cars, Deus Ex...

Und Mafia 3 macht es in 2 Tagen nicht einfacher.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Oktober 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wuaaaa, bin zur Zeit all over the place.
> 
> Habt ihr das auch manchmal, dass ihr alle paar Stunden von Spiel zu Spiel springt?



Kenne ich. 

Ich bin froh, dass ich Deus ex durch habe, obwohl da noch der DLC fehlt. Und ich konnte Virginia beenden; das dauerte aber auch nicht lange. 

Heute habe ich dann innerhalb kürzester Zeit Stardew Valley (neuer Patch), Oxenfree (gerade mal 20 Minuten reingeschaut, macht aber einen sehr guten Eindruck), Life in The Woods und TESO angespielt, bevor ich es aufgegeben habe. 
Und eigentlich sollte ich mich viel mehr mit den erst vor Kurzem erworbenen Ghost of a tale (so süß), Forest Village und Parkitect beschäftigen. Und Firewatch nochmal spielen und schöne Bilder knipsen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Oktober 2016)

Aragami. 
Ein Mix aus Tenchu und Mark of the Ninja, mit Mysteryelementen. Das Cel-Shading Design gefällt mir. Mal sehen wie es sich so spielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wuaaaa, bin zur Zeit all over the place.
> 
> Habt ihr das auch manchmal, dass ihr alle paar Stunden von Spiel zu Spiel springt?
> Ganz schlimm zur Zeit bei mir. Ich versuche mich immer wieder an Dishonored. Das Spiel ist von den Mechaniken ja echt super, das schleichen und rumteleportieren macht einen Haufen Spass. Allerdings kann ich mit dem Steampunk Setting nicht so viel anfangen. Ist einfach nicht so meins, die ganze Schwert/Pistolen Kombination. Ist mir alles ein bisschen zu abgefahren. Aber ich will schon sehen, ob ich es nicht doch mal so weit spielen kann, bis mich die Story wirklich packt (bin grade durch die erste richtige Mission durch).
> ...


Disziplin, junger Mann, Disziplin. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Morrey (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mir zuletzt PES2017 zugelegt, aber bin noch nicht zum spielen gekommen, da ich noch fleißig an DIablo III sitze und mich nicht davon losreißen kann


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2016)

Aktuell läuft Mafia 3 bei mir. Der Framelock stört nur geringfügig. Aber es wäre besser wenn dieser weg wäre. Beim Rest bin ich begeistert. Story ist bislang gut. Es gibt wie bei Mafia 2 Sammelobjekte (Gemälde, Schallplatten und auch wieder Playboyausgaben). Jedoch war die bisher gefundene Playboyausgabe (vermutlich wegen den USA) sehr züchtig. Keine Nacktaufnahmen mehr wie bei Mafia 2).

Der Stealthmodus macht richtggehend Spaß. Auch Nahkampf und Finishing-Moves sind genial. Autofahren ist soweit ok (es ist halt keine Rennsimulation)  Einen kleinen Grafikbug hab ich mitbekommen. Einmal hat es die Texturen vom Garagenschrank nicht geladen gehabt. War aber nur ein kurzfristiger Aussetzer. 

Der erste Unterboss ist nach rund 4 h Spieldauer Geschichte. Morgen werde ich weiter machen. Muß in die Falle.   Vom Fortschritt her schätze ich mal, daß die Gesamt-Spieldauer locker bei 50 h landen wird. Zumindestens bei meiner Spielweise.

Was mich übrigens mal interessieren würde (weiß nicht ob das Problem jemand lösen konnte:



Spoiler



Als Unterauftrag heißt es man soll Dixie-Patroillen aufspüren. Ich mußte diesen Teil abbrechen weil ich nicht eine einzige Patroille gesehen/gefunden habe. Oder gibt es hierfür ein spezielles Suchgebiet/Raster ? Der Hauptgegner für diesen Missionszweig ist aber trotzdem jetzt Geschichte


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Oktober 2016)

Mich würde eher mehr die Spielwelt interessieren. In Mafia 2 war dieses Pseudo-Open World ja relativ öde und sinnlos.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Oktober 2016)

Also bislang kannst Du fast jedes Haus betreten. Mußt die Türen teils mit Kuhfuß (Brecheisen) knacken. Du findest in den Räumen oft hilfreiches. Ob Elektrobauteile (die im späteren Verlauf nützlich sein sollen), Geld, irgendwelche Postkarten mit Infos, Sanikästen an der Wand u.s.w.

Es gibt wieder Sammelobjekte Gemälde, Schallplatten, Playboyhefte, Propaganda u.a. 

Bei den Missionen hast Du ab einem gewissen Punkt die Wahl welche Missionen du vorab erledigst bevor Du die Hauptmission angehst. Geld kannst Du im Tresor deponieren. Machst Du das nicht, geht beim Tod ein Teil davon flöten.
Du hast in der Open World auch Gangster-Stützpunkte bzw. kleinere Gebäude wo Du z.B. auch Zeug finden kannst.... Imho macht hier Mafia 3 sehr vieles besser als Mafia 2. Bin aber noch ziemlich am Anfang.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Oktober 2016)

Bin mit FIFA 17s The Journey durch. War ganz nett, aber dass die ganze Sache schon nach einer Saison endet, ist imo eine Frechheit. Das hat EA so nirgendwo kommuniziert und ich war erst mal baff, als dann plötzlich der Abspann kam. Wofür genau noch mal sollen die 70€ sein, die EA dafür verlangt??? 

Daneben spiele ich wieder Crusader Kings 2. Das wird einfach nie alt. 

Ach und immer noch Dodo Pop auf dem Phone. Auch wenn es ewig dauert, irgendwann schließe ich es ohne In-App-Käufe ab...


----------



## MichaelG (7. Oktober 2016)

Das war eigentlich bekannt, daß The Journey nur 1 Saison gehen soll. EA will mit FIFA 18 vermutlich daran anknüpfen (wieder nur 1 Jahr).  Ansonsten bleibt ja noch der Rest vom Spiel.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Oktober 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wofür genau noch mal sollen die 70€ sein, die EA dafür verlangt???



Is ja nicht so, als wäre das der einzige Inhalt des Spiels.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Is ja nicht so, als wäre das der einzige Inhalt des Spiels.


Ja klar, aber der Rest des Spiels ist ja eher ein alter Hut. Das war die einzige substantielle (naja, so dachte ich wenigstens) Neuerung. Für ein Kaderupdate zahle ich sowas sicher nicht...



MichaelG schrieb:


> Das war eigentlich bekannt, daß The Journey nur 1 Saison gehen soll.


Mir nicht, sorry. Und so oder so finde ich das viel zu wenig. Was soll ich bitte mit einer Saison anfangen? Im nächsten Herbst kräht da auch kein Hahn mehr danach, mal ganz davon zu schweigen, dass ich dann wieder eine Unsumme löhnen soll...

Sind jetzt hier alle plötzlich Fans von Abzock-EA geworden?


----------



## Lukecheater (8. Oktober 2016)

Hab mal nochmal mein *Colin McRae Rally Dirt *Steelbook rausgekramt für ein bisschen Rallye-Action (Dirt 3 geht mir einfach zu sehr auf die Nüsse). Ist auf jeden Fall cool auf Feldwegen in der Eifel oder Japan rumzukurven, aber nach viel Assetto Corsa merke ich selbst mit Gamepad, was hier für Welten zwischen beiden Spielen liegen in Sachen Simulation.


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Oktober 2016)

*Shadow Warrior 2*
Sie haben echt ein Hack&Slay draus gemacht. Gefällt mir aber gut.


----------



## golani79 (8. Oktober 2016)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Hab mal nochmal mein *Colin McRae Rally Dirt *Steelbook rausgekramt für ein bisschen Rallye-Action (Dirt 3 geht mir einfach zu sehr auf die Nüsse). Ist auf jeden Fall cool auf Feldwegen in der Eifel oder Japan rumzukurven, aber nach viel Assetto Corsa merke ich selbst mit Gamepad, was hier für Welten zwischen beiden Spielen liegen in Sachen Simulation.



Vielleicht wäre *Dirt Rally* was für dich - kann das nur empfehlen.
Fühlt sich echt gut an und eigentlich wär da ein Lenkrad schon empfehlenswert - ist zwar auch mit Gamepad spielbar, aber eher auf der schwereren Seite ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Oktober 2016)

Mafia 3 und Rise of the Tomb Raider (beides PS4)

letzteres gestern schon beim Expert abgreifen können  (eigentlich sollte es ja erst am Dienstag erscheinen) stand sogar in ihrem Prospekt mit dem 7. als Termin  warum auch immer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (8. Oktober 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre *Dirt Rally* was für dich - kann das nur empfehlen.
> Fühlt sich echt gut an und eigentlich wär da ein Lenkrad schon empfehlenswert - ist zwar auch mit Gamepad spielbar, aber eher auf der schwereren Seite ^^





Hab ich auch mal ins Auge gefasst  Naja, der nächste Steam Sale kommt bestimmt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch am Überlegen mir die PC-Version davon zu holen, wenn es irgendein Laden für 40 Mücken (oder drunter) hergibt. [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth (8. Oktober 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mafia 3 und Rise of the Tomb Raider (beides PS4)
> 
> letzteres gestern schon beim Expert abgreifen können  (eigentlich sollte es ja erst am Dienstag erscheinen) stand sogar in ihrem Prospekt mit dem 7. als Termin  warum auch immer
> 
> ...


Hmm diese Edition hab ich nun schon öfter gesehen. Ist das quasi eine Complete Edition mit allen DLCs ? Denn in Steam hab ich nur das Grundspiel. Wäre durchaus interessant falls es eine Möglichkeit gibt das Grundspiel bei Steam auf diese upzugraden.In Keyshops zb gibt es ja nur diese Version quasi zum Preis eines komplett neuen Spiels. Auch interessant wäre ob die Story DLCs sich überhaupt lohnen. PcGames bringt bestimmt einen Test dazu.


----------



## svd (8. Oktober 2016)

Du brauchst eigentlich nur den Season-Pass dazu, dann erhältst du die gleichen Inhalte, minus Schachtel.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Oktober 2016)

Ja sind alle DLCs dabei (direkt auf der Disc, keine Codes)
zusätzlich dieses Artbook (zumindest in der Erstauflage)


----------



## smutjesmooth (8. Oktober 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Du brauchst eigentlich nur den Season-Pass dazu, dann erhältst du die gleichen Inhalte, minus Schachtel.


Ok Danke. Sah so aus als das in der 20th Anniversary noch Inhalte sind die der Season Pass nicht abdeckt.Bin momentan eh noch mit Mafia 3 gut beschäftigt. Rise of the Tomb Raider war ein super Spiel und der Pc Port hat mir auch sehr gefallen. Dann wird es demnächst bestimm auch noch der Season Pass werden.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Oktober 2016)

Bringt für jemanden der Rise of the Tomb Raider hat die 20 Anniversary Edition überhaupt etwas ?

OK. Lese gerade. Ist sinnlos.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bringt für jemanden der Rise of the Tomb Raider hat die 20 Anniversary Edition überhaupt etwas ?
> 
> OK. Lese gerade. Ist sinnlos.


Alle bisherigen DLCs sind drin, und in die 20th Anniversary-Version ist aktuell auch die Einzige mit den ganz neuen Croft-Manor-DLCs integriert. Und ob diese mit dem Season Pass auch abgedeckt sind... Meine gelesen zu haben das dem nicht so wäre, kann mich aber auch vertun.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bringt für jemanden der Rise of the Tomb Raider hat die 20 Anniversary Edition überhaupt etwas ?



Für alle, die es noch nicht haben. 
Das betrift ganz besonders die PS4-Spieler, für die ist das nämlich der First-Release.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Du brauchst eigentlich nur den Season-Pass dazu, dann erhältst du die gleichen Inhalte, minus Schachtel.


Und minus die drei bis vier Datenträger. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (8. Oktober 2016)

Den Craft Manor-DLC finde ich bei Steam nicht einmal separat gelistet. Gehört der in den Seasonpaß ? Oder gibt es den nur exklusiv in der neuen 20 Years Edition ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Den Craft Manor-DLC finde ich bei Steam nicht einmal separat gelistet. Gehört der in den Seasonpaß ? Oder gibt es den nur exklusiv in der neuen 20 Years Edition ?



Er ist imo noch nicht erschienen.
Die 20 Years-Edition erscheint ja auch erst offiziell am Dienstag.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2016)

ist im seasonpass enthalten, sollte aber auch einzeln kaufbar sein für 10 euro.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Oktober 2016)

Thx.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. Oktober 2016)

Habe heute Mittag Doom durchgespielt und damit endlich die Festplatte wieder um 60GB erleichtern können. Das Spiel hat mich fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Irgendwann wollte es nicht mehr starten, wie ich es wollte und stürzte ständig ab. Fast hätte ich es schon mittendrin runtergeschmissen. Hat mich eh nicht so sehr angemacht. Gameplay ist nett, Grafik auch und vor allem vorbildlich in 21:9 unterstützt. Richtig schön anzusehen und butterweich noch dazu. Alles andere war eher meh. Story habe ich eh keine erwartet, aber nachdem ich immer wieder gehört habe, der Soundtrack sei geil, hatte ich nach drei Kapiteln schon die Schnauze voll von dem einen Song mit Dubstep-Anleihen in Dauerschleife. Gab's zum Glück zu meinem Monitor dazu, gekauft hätte ich es mir definitiv nicht. So reine Ego-Shooter machen mich einfach nicht mehr an und langweilen mich eher. 

Jetzt spiele ich Mafia 3. Wollte eigentlich noch warten und werde bis zum FPS-Patch nur reinschnuppern, aber meine Freundin wollte mir was Gutes tun und hat's mir einfach geschenkt. 

Achja: Und Oxenfree spiele ich. Voll toll.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Oktober 2016)

Habe nun die ersten Stunden Mafia 3 gespielt. 
Dass die Grafik ein bissl matschig ist, fällt mir nun gar nicht mehr auf. Der Soundtrack, die Atmosphäre und die Geschichte gleichen das zig Mal wieder aus. 
Spätestens bei der Mardi Gras-Parade hatten sie mich. 
Die Zwischensequenzen sehen übrigens ziemlich gut aus, gerade bezüglich der Mimik.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Oktober 2016)

Hab jetzt endlich mal Mirror's Edge: Catalyst durch gespielt. 
Das Spiel wäre eigentlich prädestiniert für VR...gerade zum Ende hin, wenn es nochmal richtig hoch in die Lüfte geht, ist mir des öfteren das Herz stehen geblieben.  
Ich kenne kein anderes Spiel, was einen in solchen Momenten das Herz rasen lässt. Das war ein echtes Highlight im Spiel...

Aber leider auch eines der viel zu seltenen Highlights. Story ist ganz passabel, aber verdammt vorhersehbar. Charaktere bleiben auf der Strecke und blass. Und das Ende ist doch sehr enttäuschend gewesen und sieht aus, als wäre da bewusst für einen Nachfolger etwas ausgelassen worden .

Dennoch hat es echt Spaß gemacht. Zeitnahe ein weiteres Mal durchspielen werde ich es aber nicht. Dafür hat es mir zu viele Frustmomente durch die vielen Trial&Error-Passagen beschert.


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. Oktober 2016)

*Shadow Warrior 2* fertig. Echt schön, werde ich nach dem Test nochmal im New Game+ und mit Koop-Partnern durchspielen. Gibt bestimmt noch ein paar Waffen zu finden 

Jetzt nochmal schnell in die Steam-Version von *Quantum Break *reingucken und eventuell die alte Wertung anpassen und dann ist endlich *Mafia 3* an der Reihe - das Warten auf den Patch hat sich ausgezahlt.


----------



## smutjesmooth (9. Oktober 2016)

MAFIA 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[FONT=&quot]Wer sich diese extrem übertriebenen Lichteffekte ausgedacht hat gehört auch gesteinigt.Schön ist das nicht im Entferntesten. Ich hab zwischendurch mal eine Runde GTA 5 gespielt und da merkt man deutlich die grafischen Unterschiede bzw Feinheiten.So langsam wird das Game auch immer langweiliger. Die Story Zwischensequenzen sind zwar ganz interessant aber das Gameplay und die Missionen die man bis dahin immer erledigen muss sind so eintönig und nicht abwechslungsreich. Die Performance ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Ich lass es erstmal liegen und schaue was zukünftige Patches noch bringen........Gut das ich nur das Hauptspiel gekauft habe ohne Season Pass.Die 30 € kann ich grad noch so verschmerzen. Vielleicht wird das ja noch ein rundes Spiel. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. [/FONT]


----------



## MichaelG (9. Oktober 2016)

Aktuell Mafia III. Der erste (richtige) Unterboss ist Geschichte. Aktuell habe ich die Dock-Gewerkschaftsmissionen fertig. Als nächstes werde ich mich wohl den Missionen von Vitos Freund annehmen.

Aktueller Stand: 13 Stunden


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell Mafia III. Der erste (richtige) Unterboss ist Geschichte. Aktuell habe ich die Dock-Gewerkschaftsmissionen fertig. Als nächstes werde ich mich wohl den Missionen von Vitos Freund annehmen.
> 
> Aktueller Stand: 13 Stunden



Wow, zu dem Zeitpunkt hast du schon 13 Stunden auf der Uhr? Hältst du bei jeder Ampel an, oder wie? 
Ich habe gerade alle drei Kameraden unter Lincoln vereint - nach rund sieben Stunden.


----------



## Exar-K (9. Oktober 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wow, zu dem Zeitpunkt hast du schon 13 Stunden auf der Uhr? Hältst du bei jeder Ampel an, oder wie?
> Ich habe gerade alle drei Kameraden unter Lincoln vereint - nach rund sieben Stunden.


Vermutlich hat er den Vorspulknopf noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Oktober 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wow, zu dem Zeitpunkt hast du schon 13 Stunden auf der Uhr? Hältst du bei jeder Ampel an, oder wie?
> Ich habe gerade alle drei Kameraden unter Lincoln vereint - nach rund sieben Stunden.



Nein. Aber ich sammle alles ein (Playboys, Plattencover etc. pp., verwanze alle Stellen die ich finde. Sammele auch alle Elektronikteile ein.) Ich nehme mir auch Zeit, mache sämtliche Unteraufträge (auch wenn ich theoretisch keine mehr machen müßte).

Ich merke, daß meine Spielzeit meistens höher als der Durchschnitt ist.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ähm ...



Die brutalen Kills bei "Sleeping Dogs" fand ich überflüssig und abstoßend, davon ab war es ein gutes Spiel. Es hat Spaß gemacht, zu netter Musik durch den Linksverkehr von Hong Kong zu gondeln. Die Nahkämpfe waren eine nette Abwechslung zur Panzerfaust-Action, wie sie andere Spiele bieten. "GTA4" hatte ich mir zu der Zeit ausgeliehen und schnell wieder zur Seite gepackt. "Sleeping Dogs" habe ich durchgespielt. Hier also meine höchst subjektive Wertung: "Sleeping Dogs" war das besssere "GTA".


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Die brutalen Kills bei "Sleeping Dogs" fand ich überflüssig und abstoßend, davon ab war es ein gutes Spiel.



ich find auch die nahkampf-kills bei mafia 3, nur vom zusehen bislang (habs ja nicht), äußerst derb.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Oktober 2016)

Naja mal ehrlich. Mafia ist keine Waldorfschule. *piepiepiep. Wir haben uns alle lieb*.   Im Gegenteil stützt dieses realistische brutale die authentische Atmosphäre. Die Gomorrha oder Ndrangheta ist da im Realen noch ganz anders drauf. Dem entgegen ist sogar ein Mafia 3 noch Schulhofniveau.

Ich denke man hat hier eine gute Balance zwischen Brutalität und dem Spiel gefunden. Brutal genug um ausreichend authentisch zu wirken aber immer noch soft genug, daß die USK das durchwinkt. Wobei ich hier der USK echt mal ein Lob aussprechen will für ihre Arbeit. In den 90er Jahren und selbst noch in der ersten 2000er Dekade wäre so ein Spiel diskussionslos auf dem Index gelandet.

In einigen Szenen wird auch explizit weggeblendet aber man weiß anschließend trotzdem was derjenige gemacht hat. Wer die Szene in der gemeinsamen Mission mit Vito schon durch hat, weiß wovon ich rede (Stichwort Zange).


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> In einigen Szenen wird auch explizit weggeblendet aber man weiß anschließend trotzdem was derjenige gemacht hat.



Eben. Wenn ich weiß, was Tango ist, muß ich nicht noch dem Geköpften in die blutige Speiseröhre gucken. Ich brauch das wirklich nicht. Bei mir gibt sowas eher Abzüge in der B-Note.

Als Teenie fand ich es immer ganz toll, wenn die Schauspielerinnen blankgezogen haben -- heute bin ich ganz froh, wenn in Filmen dusselige Knutsch- und Bumsszenen weggelassen werden und meine Phantasie walten darf.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2016)

das ist kein argument.
krieg ist erst recht kein ponyhof. trotzdem gibt es manche dinge, die ich in einem spiel (!) nicht unbedingt sehen muss und will.
beispiele muss ich ja wohl kaum nennen. 
ist das jetzt realitätsverleugnung? mag durchaus sein. nur soll ein spiel letztendlich immer noch spaß bereiten. 

aber wie gesagt: ich kenne mafia 3 ja nur aus trailern und den bug-videos. ein wirkliches urteil kann ich mir nicht erlauben. 
außerdem gibt es ja wohl auch alternative vorgehensweisen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Oktober 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt: ich kenne mafia 3 ja nur aus trailern und den bug-videos. ein wirkliches urteil kann ich mir nicht erlauben.
> außerdem gibt es ja wohl auch alternative vorgehensweisen.



Eben. Du kannst z.B. den Nahkampf auf "nicht tödlich" stellen. Du kannst den Feind von der Ferne aus den letzten Schuß verpassen oder ihn halt auch auf ganz andere Weise "beseitigen". Viele Unterbosse kannst Du auch "umdrehen" und schickst die nur kurz schlafen. Außer der Auftrag heißt explizit "töten". Dann kannst Du den aber auch mit Sniper erschießen oder hingehen und mit Pistole/Gewehr erschießen. Oder halt auch auf ganz andere Weise.

Da gibt es in Mafia 3 eine ziemliche Bandbreite an Möglichkeiten. Angepaßt an Dein Level von Gewalt was Du gern im Spiel haben möchtest oder was Du maximal erträgst. Aber ein gewisses Grundlevel wird bleiben und ist nicht vermeidbar. Gewisse Szenen sind im Spiel fest inkludiert (erster Unter-Unter-Boß im geschlossenen Vergnügungspark mal als Beispiel hergenommen). Oder der Wendepunkt von Lincoln`s Leben ziemlich am Anfang des Spiels und Ausgangspunkt für das ganze Folgende. Mit diesen "Dropsen" mußt Du im Spiel leben. Die sind nicht zu umgehen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. Oktober 2016)

Mafia 3: Technisch bekanntlich nicht ganz sauber. Es gibt in fast jeder Hinsicht einige Macken, die mit Patches beseitigt werden müssen und andere, die sich im Vergleich zu Mafia 2 einfach schwächer anfühlen (Schadensmodell, NPC-Verhalten, etc.). Sind jetzt schon große Dinger. ABER... mit dem Soundtrack allein hat mich das Spiel schon gewonnen. Die Atmosphäre ist wirklich gelungen und das geht sogar soweit, dass die Akteure nach einem erfolgreichen Heist "I fought the law" mitsingen - klasse und hat bei mir einen Nerv getroffen. Story und Charaktere sind bisher besser als ich es erwartet hätte. Im Grunde spielt man den Punisher, der in der Mafiaszene aufräumt. Find ich gut. Nach der Entfernung des 30-fps-Locks (PC) fühlt sich auch das Gunplay wesentlich flüssiger und besser an, macht sogar Spaß und fühlt sich recht wuchtig an. Kurz: Ich mag's. Man darf halt nicht den beliebten Fehler machen und es mit GTA (5) vergleichen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (10. Oktober 2016)

endlich rise of the tomb raider auf der ps4.
bis jetzt bin ich bis auf die kritikpunkte der sprachausgabe, wo in sibirien komplett abgeschottete russen perfektes, akzentfreies englisch reden, restlos begeistert. ich bin noch beim ersten areal (sibirien), habe gestern den baba aga dlc durchgezockt und finde, dass es rottr am besten gelingt, wirkliches entdecker-flair zu erzeugen. ich habe zuvor noch sämtliche unchaarted-spiele durchgespielt und genau das ging mir ei den spielen von naughty dog ab. ich habe bis jetzt 4 optionale kammern geplündert und muss sagen, dass diese sich stark verbessert haben. der combat ist leider nicht so gelungen wie in uncharted 2 und 4,, die stealth-elemente aber besser eingefügt. 
im übrigen erinnert mich rottr angenehm an the legend of zelda: skyward sword. alles ist irgendwie ein großer dungeon mit rätseln, fallen ,gegnern etc., auch beim baba yaga dlc musste ich beim "boss-kampf" an zelda denken. auch die kletterpartien sind fordernder als wie bei den abenteuern von nathan drake und man braucht um einiges mehr timing und übersicht, was den klettereien mmn etwas mehr autenzität gibt als wenn sich der charakter komplett mühelos über schuchten, brüchige mauern, unter ihm einstürzende brücken steuern lässt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Oktober 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ich bin noch beim ersten areal (sibirien),



Bis auf die erste Mission in Syrien spielt das gesamte Spiel in Sibirien.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bis auf die erste Mission in Syrien spielt das gesamte Spiel in Sibirien.



Na, danke für den Spoiler. #@$%#§#!!! Ich krieg meine Kopie morgen. Freu mich schon tierisch auf ein Wochenende mit Lara ... Die Welt, sie redet über "Mafia 3". Ist mir wurscht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Oktober 2016)

Wo is das denn ein Spoiler?
Ist ja nicht so, als wäre das ein Geheimnis.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wo is das denn ein Spoiler?



War nicht so ganz ernst gemeint. Oder vielleicht doch. Sonst rege ich mich normalerweise über die hysterischen "Spoiler"-Schreier auf, jetzt bin ich selbst etwas verärgert. Hab ein Jahr lang einen großen Bogen um alle Reviews und Videos gemacht, und jetzt kommst Du einen Tag vor Release mit den Schauplätzen um die Ecke! Hätte ja sein können, daß das letzte Kapitel in Atlantis oder in den Katakomben unterm Vatikan oder bei den Nazis auf der Rückseite des Mondes spielt -- jetzt weiß ich, daß das nicht so ist. *schmoll*


----------



## Exar-K (10. Oktober 2016)

Das letzte Kapitel spielt unter der Dusche im Croft-Manor.


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das letzte Kapitel spielt unter der Dusche im Croft-Manor.



Wo Lara dich erschiesst mit ihrer Pumpgun


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wo Lara dich erschiesst mit ihrer Pumpgun



Menno, Ihr sollt doch nicht alles verraten ... Man darf also immerhin mit Lara duschen, ja? Um es mit Daniel Craig zu sagen: "Hoffentlich ist das Wasser kalt genug."


----------



## linktheminstrel (10. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bis auf die erste Mission in Syrien spielt das gesamte Spiel in Sibirien.



ach und ich dachte, dass es noch ein großes gebiet geben wird... ich bin eigentlich mehr oder weniger dort fertig, wo man auch das baba-yaga-kapitel freischaltet.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Oktober 2016)

Heute Abend wohl bißchen Modern Warfare Remastered (Singleplayer, MP geht ja erst zum Release von dem anderen Ding, wie hieß es noch gleich? Irgendwas Warfare?  

achne Infinite wars


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. Oktober 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das letzte Kapitel spielt unter der Dusche im Croft-Manor.



War Hideo Kojima an der Entwicklung beteiligt?


----------



## Exar-K (10. Oktober 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> War Hideo Kojima an der Entwicklung beteiligt?


Quiet please.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. Oktober 2016)

Habe gerade nochmal Mafia 2 installiert, obwohl ich Mafia 3 schon begonnen habe. Denke, ich werde nochmal den Vorgänger spielen und dabei auf Patches warten, die Mafia 3 vielleicht oder vielleicht auch nicht noch ein wenig optimieren.


----------



## MisterPeter (11. Oktober 2016)

Kann man Mafia 3 mit GTA 5 vergleichen?  Mir kommt es so vor, dass Mafia 3 etwas zu eintönig ist, man kann nicht viel außerhalb von Missionen machen, in GTA 5 hat man dagegen zig Sachen zu machen.
Ich finde es ja geil, aber ich werd noch nicht so richtig warm mit. 

Was haltet ihr denn eigentlich von Mafia 3?


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir World of Warcraft und ab und zu ein bissl FIFA 17. Den Storymodus da.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. Oktober 2016)

MisterPeter schrieb:


> Kann man Mafia 3 mit GTA 5 vergleichen?



Den Fehler sollte man nicht machen. Bei Mafia lagen die Schwerpunkte schon immer woanders, bei der linearen und wesentlich cineastischeren Handlung, nicht beider offenen Spielwelt. Von daher... nein.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Oktober 2016)

Civ 5, mal wieder. Ein letztes Mal mit Bismarck Stadtstaaten schikanieren und andere Zivilisationen dem Erdboden gleichmachen, bevor der 6. Teil erscheint.


----------



## svd (11. Oktober 2016)

Zur Abwechslung, hob i ma denkt, spuist a Adventure. Nochmal das erste "Runaway", vlt als Auftakt zum Trilobit.

Hab das ja an und für sich als "recht ordentlich, mit ein paar Schnitzeln" in Erinnerung. Aber eigentlich nerven diese Macken. 

Eigentlich bin ich kein Fan davon, wenn Spiele die vierte Wand durchbrechen, bzw, wenn das inkontinent umgesetzt worden ist.
Das Spiel ist ja als Rückblende ausgelegt. Da finde ich ein paar Kommentare der Spielfigur einfach unpassend.

Außerdem sind der Rätsel Scriptse direkt mit dem Kenntnisstand der Spielfigur, nicht der des Spielers, verknüpft. 
Das heißt, Aktionen, welche der Spielfigur zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt unnsinnig erscheinen, werden nicht ausgeführt.
Im Prinzip ein legitimer Ansatz, aber wenn ein Behältnis, welches zuvor, theoretische tausend Male, erfolglos untersucht worden ist, nach einem
kleinen Zwischenschritt plötzlich einen wichtigen Gegenstand hervorbringt... puh, ich find's irgendwie blöd.

Ich kenn die anderen Teile noch nicht, aber ich hoffe mal, dass das besser wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung, hob i ma denkt, spuist a Adventure. Nochmal das erste "Runaway", vlt als Auftakt zum Trilobit.
> 
> Hab das ja an und für sich als "recht ordentlich, mit ein paar Schnitzeln" in Erinnerung. Aber eigentlich nerven diese Macken.
> 
> ...


Die Rätsel wurden in ihrer Sinnreihenfolge zwar kritisiert, aber mal ehrlich, ein bisschen blind probieren tut man bei Adventures doch so oder so mal. Ich fand das nicht so dramatisch.

Überhaupt punktet das Spiel mit seiner immer noch zeitlos schönen Zeichentrick-Grafik, seinem frechen Humor und einem genialen Soundtrack. Meine klare Nummer Eins, dicht gefolgt vom fast genauso starken dritten Teil. Nur das Mittelstück war ziemlich wirr, hatte allerdings auch massig viele Schenkelklopfer. 

@ Topic

Parallel bin ich immernoch mit den beiden Zeitfressern *Assassins Creed - Unity* und *Titan Quest - Anniversary Edition* beschäftigt.

Aktueller Stand bei *AC:U* -> Knapp 18 Stunden, ca. 2/3 der Story hab ich durch, zu 27% synchronisiert. Allerdings noch Unmengen Nebenauftrage am Laufen, Truhen-Knacken, Helix-Missionen, Cafes aufbauen, nette Kriminalfälle zu lösen... Also 30 Stunden und mehr werde ich locker fürs Spiel ingesamt einplanen können, und es sieht weiterhin sensationell gut aus... ... Da ist ja fast schon leichte Ernüchterung vorprogrammiert wenn ich kurz darauf (oder irgendwann später) *Rogue* zu beginnen plane, das wird grafisch ein deutlicher Abstieg in die 2. Engine-Liga. 
Nur bei den Nostradamus-Rätseln Blicke ich immer noch nicht richtig durch, fürchte da müssen Komplettlösungen zu Rate gezogen werden.

Aber abgesehen davon bin ich schwer begeistert vom Spiel, für mich das beste AC seit AC2. Und ENDLICH hat man ein vernünftiges Schleichprinzip etabliert, so wie es zum Assassinen-Werk gehört 
Nebenbei hab ich mich ein wenig in dem Ubisoft-Club umgesehen und tatsächlich was Sinnvolles mit den bisher erspielten Uplay Units freischalten können: Den Original-Soundtrack von *Unity*. Sehr schöne Dreingabe, das gibt dem Club-System doch schöne Anreize für Spieler. 

*Titan Quest* hat aktuell 12 Stunden auf dem Tacho, und stehe kurz vorm Ende der griechischen Welt. Hui! Das Spiel ist wirklich viel länger als ich es in Erinnerung behalten hab. Und noch genauso spaßig.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Oktober 2016)

Heute mal den Rest der Zeit die Steep Closed Alpha. Machte Spaß. Hatte leider nur kurz die Chance.


----------



## Enisra (11. Oktober 2016)

ich schwanke irgendwie zwischen Mass Effect nochmal komplett durchzuspielen oder nur ME3 im NG+


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich schwanke irgendwie zwischen Mass Effect nochmal komplett durchzuspielen oder nur ME3 im NG+


Kom-plett! [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] 
Kom-plett! [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] 
Kom-plett! [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] 



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (11. Oktober 2016)

Entweder alle Teile oder gar nicht.


----------



## Enisra (11. Oktober 2016)

ja Alle Teile hab ich schon, daher auch der NG+


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich hätte da ja mal so gar keine Lust drauf. Versteht mich nicht falsch, habe Mass Effect geliebt. Aber allein beim Gedanken an das vollgemüllte Inventar in Teil 1 oder die Planetenerkundungen oder die Nebenmissionen mit recycelten Umgebungen vergeht mir jede Lust darauf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ja mal so gar keine Lust drauf. Versteht mich nicht falsch, habe Mass Effect geliebt. Aber allein beim Gedanken an das vollgemüllte Inventar in Teil 1 oder die Planetenerkundungen oder die Nebenmissionen mit recycelten Umgebungen vergeht mir jede Lust darauf.


Aber gäbe es einen Vorspulknopf, ja dann... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (11. Oktober 2016)

hm ja, das Inventar war nicht so der Killer, wobei ich mich immer noch frage was schlimmer war: Mako auf Öden Planeten fahren oder Planeten scannen in ME2


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm ja, das Inventar war nicht so der Killer, wobei ich mich immer noch frage was schlimmer war: Mako auf Öden Planeten fahren oder Planeten scannen in ME2



Beides furchtbar.


----------



## svd (11. Oktober 2016)

Dann ist es eh entschieden. Vorspulen zu Teil-3 und NG+.


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Oktober 2016)

So, die erste Stunde mit Lara auf der PS4 ist um. Das Spiel macht so gut wie alles richtig. Die Optik ist auch auf der PS4 Amateur eine Wucht, am Spielspaß gibt es bisher nichts zu mäkeln. Schön, daß Lara wieder da ist. Es gibt, wie es aussieht, viel zu sammeln -- mal gucken, ob ich das alles verfolge. Wenn mir ein Spiel und die Kulisse gut gefallen, kann ich auch zum Sammelwütigen werden. Verdammt, am liebsten hätte ich mich für heute krankgemeldet, um möglichst bald zum Duschfinale zu kommen. Aber ach, nun habe ich schon ein Jahr gewartet, da kommt es auf ein paar Tage mehr oder weniger auch nicht an.

Noch ein Nachtrag zu "Assetto Corsa" auf der PS4, pcgames.de hat ja nichts dazu geschrieben: Hier hat Kunos mit dem Update 1.03 gezaubert. Die Grafik flutscht jetzt butterweich, es gibt überhaupt kein Tearing mehr -- das Spiel sieht toll aus, und das Fahrgefühl am Lenkrad ist das beste, das ich je erlebt habe. Auch hier macht die PS4 Amateur eine erstaunlich gute Figur.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> So, die erste Stunde mit Lara auf der PS4 ist um. Das Spiel macht so gut wie alles richtig. Die Optik ist auch auf der PS4 Amateur eine Wucht, am Spielspaß gibt es bisher nichts zu mäkeln. Schön, daß Lara wieder da ist. Es gibt, wie es aussieht, viel zu sammeln -- mal gucken, ob ich das alles verfolge. Wenn mir ein Spiel und die Kulisse gut gefallen, kann ich auch zum Sammelwütigen werden. Verdammt, am liebsten hätte ich mich für heute krankgemeldet, um möglichst bald zum Duschfinale zu kommen. Aber ach, nun habe ich schon ein Jahr gewartet, da kommt es auf ein paar Tage mehr oder weniger auch nicht an.
> 
> Noch ein Nachtrag zu "Assetto Corsa" auf der PS4, pcgames.de hat ja nichts dazu geschrieben: Hier hat Kunos mit dem Update 1.03 gezaubert. Die Grafik flutscht jetzt butterweich, es gibt überhaupt kein Tearing mehr -- das Spiel sieht toll aus, und das Fahrgefühl am Lenkrad ist das beste, das ich je erlebt habe. Auch hier macht die PS4 Amateur eine erstaunlich gute Figur.



Hättest Du jetzt auf das Spielen von Assetto Corsa verzichtet wärst Du der Duschszene mit Lara zumindestens näher gekommen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hättest Du jetzt auf das Spielen von Assetto Corsa verzichtet wärst Du der Duschszene mit Lara zumindestens näher gekommen.



Ich hab, kein Scherz, das Ding als Requisite in meine Dusche zu stehen:

Merchandising Duschgel Lara Croft Neu OVP 01 Photo by game01er | Photobucket

Bin ich ein Fan oder oder bin ich ein Fan? Ich hätte gerne noch einen Duschvorhang und Bettwäsche im Croft-Design.


----------



## MrFob (12. Oktober 2016)

Als jemand, der die Mass Effect Reihe schon ca. 5 mal komplett durch gespielt hat (und die ersten Teile noch oefter) kann ich nur sagen, ich verstehe die Kritik aber abschrecken sollten weder das Inventar, noch der MAKO oder das scannen in Teil 2.
Alles halb so wild. Inventar Management in Teil 1 kann man sehr stark einschraenken, vor allem wenn man nicht gerade auf den hoeheren Schwierigkeitsstufen spielt.
Die MAKO Missionen sind absolut optional und wenn man nicht gerade alle Extras sucht sind sie auch schnell erledigt wenn man sie denn machen will
Da scannen in Teil 2 ist nicht sehr viel, gerade wenn man einen Spielstand von Teil 1 importiert reicht es nut immer mal wieder ein paar Planeten zu scannen zu denen man sowieso fliegt. Wen selbst das nervt, der kann sich die Resourcen auch einfach per Savegame Editor ercheaten (was man in dem Fall nicht wirklich als cheaten in dem Sinne werten kann, da man ja keine wirkliche Herrausforderung umgeht), ist also eher wie Peters Vorspulknopf. .

In diesem Sinne, spiel alle 3 Teile nochmal durch. Einziger Nachteil, den ich dabei sehe: Wenn man frisch aus Teil 2 kommt wirkt der Einstieg in ME3 etwas verstoerend. Aber sonst wuerde ich ME1/2 auf jeden Fall nochmal mitnehmen.



Zum Thema: Ich habe es gestern endlich geschafft mal Dishonored durchzuspielen. Mein Fazit: Ganz nett aber nicht gerade ein Highlight meiner Spieler-Karriere. Vielleicht liegt's daran, dass ich mit dem Steampunk Setting nicht allzu viel anfangen kann, oder dass mir die Atmosphaere etwas zu grim-dark ist (Bis auf 2 Ausnahmen sind praktisch ale Charaktere Arschloecher, die Stadt geht in einer Seuche unter, der Teufel persoenlich hat sowohl die Stadt im Griff als auch meinen eigenen Charakter mehr oder weniger bessesen, man bekommt im 2ten Level, wenn man etwas aufpasst schon mit, dass die ganze Welt eh dem Untergang geweiht ist und man selbst ist ein von Rache getriebener Assassine). Ich finde es ja gut, wenn es in einer Welt ein bisschen realistisch rauh zugeht und nicht alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen ist aber wenn ich mich beim spielen fragen muss, warum sich nicht einfach jeder (meinen eigenen Avatar eingeschlossen) nicht gleich von ner Bruecke stuerzt, dann motiviert mich das nicht sonderlich in dieser Welt weiterzuspielen.
Die Story selbst ist mMn extrem vorhersehbar. Der "Twist" ist praktisch seit der zweiten Mission klar und ab der vierten weiss man dann sogar wann er passieren wird. Nach dem Twist ist dann eigentlich auch schon das Ende klar, welches reichlich unspektakulaer daher kommt.
Das Upgrade System ist fuer Schleicher wie mich ziemlich nutzlos. Es gibt genau eine geniale Faehigkeit, die man automatisch ganz am Anfang erhaelt. Bis auf die Roentgensicht (die man auch nicht wirklich braucht) ist ansonsten alles auf Kampf und toetende Protagonisten ausgelegt. Wenn man pazifistisch/ghost maessig vorgeht dann braucht man davon nichts.
Was mich dran gehalten hat war die eigentliche Spielmechanik, die ist naemlich wirklich schoen umgesetzt und macht spass, gerade durch die extrem flexible Bewegung dank der Teleportationsfaehigkeit. Mit der ist man zwar fast schon etwas uebermaechtig aber als Power Fantasie fuehlt es sich gut an um die ahnungslosen Wachen herumzuteleportieren.

Alles in allem ein ganz nettes Schleichspiel mit passabler Story, dass es aber nicht schafft mich wirklich in seine Welt zu ziehen und dass mich nicht genug begeistert um mich jetzt auch noch die DLCs spielen zu lassen. Den 2ten Teil werde ich mir vielleicht mal in 2 Jahren in nem Sale kaufen oder so, vorher muss es fuer mich nicht sein.


----------



## McDrake (12. Oktober 2016)

Hab jeden Teil mindestens vier mal durchgespielt
Bei ME empfand ich das "suchen" mit dem MAKO oder scannen eigentlich nie als gross störend.
Und das Inventarproblem.. naja. Halt alles "einschmelzen", was man nicht braucht.
So komplex ists ja dann doch nicht, als dass man gross experimentieren könnte. 

Wenn dann alle Teile.
Ist einfach jedesmal wieder irgendwie traurig, wenn die eine oder andere Endsequenz kommt.
Nicht unbedingt weil sie gut gemacht währen, sondern weil wiedermal eine Reise zu ende ging.
Mir gefielen die Chars so gut, dass ich mir bei jedem Durchspielen ein anderes "Grundteam" zusammen gestellt habe.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2016)

Aktuell Mafia 3. Mittlerweile tauchen Bugs auf (soundtechnischer Art). Kassandra und Co. sprechen auf einmal sehr leise. Dann ist eine Nebenmission nicht lösbar: Raube die Cop-Bar aus. Extrem viel Gegenwehr. Massive Polizeizahl. Verstärkung ist in Bruchteilen da.  Selbst mit Vitos Unterstützung keine Chance die Mission zu lösen.  Oder ich stelle mich zu doof an. Kann auch sein.

Mittlerweile habe ich für Burke die Schwarzbrennerei einkassiert. Fehlen als nächstes noch dessen Nebenmissionen. Danach wieder Elektronikteile einsammeln....


----------



## Thielox (13. Oktober 2016)

Mafia 3 bin ich auch gerade am Spielen. Leider finde ich hier das sich die einzelnen Missionen zu sehr ähneln.

Und ganz klar seit gestern Abend Battlefield 1. Einfach nur Hammer! Endlich sieht man Maps mit Grün  Aber die Grafik und der Sound sind genial. 
Ich habe dann gestern in denn Einstellungen alles auf Ultra gesetzt und da ist mir aufgefallen das es eine Option gibt die nennt Sich DX12? Was genau ist das? Kann mir das jemand erklären auf Bezug zu Battlefield 1?

Und Gears of War 4 ist auch gut geworden  Aber Battlefield hat Vorrang.


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2016)

ich bin inzwischen mit das erste mal wieder mit dem Mako unterwegs gewesen und weis wieder warum ist das Ding gehasst habe und irgendwie fährt der Flummie noch viel schlechter als ich ihn in erinnerung habe 
Naja, mal schaun un dweiterspielen bis ich keine Lust mehr habe und vielleicht doch auf den NG+ von ME3 umsteige


----------



## smutjesmooth (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mir bei GoG grade Shadow Warrior 2 geholt. Es lädt grade runter und nun hab ich auf Gamestar gelesen das es super ist mit einer 90 % Wertung am Ende. Ich freue mich schon drauf. Mal schauen wie es grafisch ist. Mit meiner neuen Hardware kann ich es bestimmt auf Anschlag hochdrehen. 
Besser kann der Feierabend nicht beginnen...


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2016)

Thielox schrieb:


> Mafia 3 bin ich auch gerade am Spielen. Leider finde ich hier das sich die einzelnen Missionen zu sehr ähneln.
> 
> Und ganz klar seit gestern Abend Battlefield 1. Einfach nur Hammer! Endlich sieht man Maps mit Grün  Aber die Grafik und der Sound sind genial.
> Ich habe dann gestern in denn Einstellungen alles auf Ultra gesetzt und da ist mir aufgefallen das es eine Option gibt die nennt Sich DX12? Was genau ist das? Kann mir das jemand erklären auf Bezug zu Battlefield 1?
> ...



DirectX 12. D.h. die Option gibt es a) nur unter WIN 10 und b) funktioniert die nur mit neuester Hardware.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Oktober 2016)

CoD4 Remastered im Kino-Modus mit dem schicken Teilchen da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Oktober 2016)

kannst ja vielleicht mal einen erfahrungsbericht zu ps vr schreiben.
nur falls dir langweilig ist natürlich.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Oktober 2016)

@LOX-TT:

Hast Du keine Sockelleisten? Ist das Laminat bei Dir auf Stoß mit der Wand verlegt? Falls ja, hast Du keine Probleme mit sich wellenden Böden? 

Ich weiß, arg OT, aber als leidenschaftlicher Hobby-Heimwerker muss ich das einfach fragen...


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Oktober 2016)

Sockelleiste ist hinter dem Karton zu sehen, recht hoch (Handbreite)


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Oktober 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Sockelleiste ist hinter dem Karton zu sehen, recht hoch (Handbreite)



Ah, erkennt man nur bei genauem Hinsehen! Danke.


----------



## smutjesmooth (14. Oktober 2016)

Hmmmm also wie Gamestar da auf eine Wertung von 90 kommt ist mir schleierhaft bei Shadow Warrior 2. Das Gameplay ist nicht wirklich der Wahnsinn, die Grafik ist gelinde gesagt unter dem Durchschnitt heutzutage und die Levels sind auch nichts besonderes. Es macht Spaß keine Frage aber nach ca 4 Stunden hätte ich das Game eher so im Bereich 75% eingeordnet aber 90 ist übertrieben. Mal schauen wie es weitergeht , vielleicht kommt noch die 90 im späteren Verlauf.


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. Oktober 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Hmmmm also wie Gamestar da auf eine Wertung von 90 kommt ist mir schleierhaft bei Shadow Warrior 2.



Ist 85 auf dieser Seite nicht der Durchschnittswert? Noch kritischer ist nur die Kinobeilage von McDonald's -- da wird jeder letzte Rotz als Meisterwerk angepriesen.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Oktober 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ah, erkennt man nur bei genauem Hinsehen! Danke.



Darum wohl auch nur Hobby-Handwerker, oder? 



Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich für handwerkliches einfach nicht geschaffen bin. Ich bin nicht wirklich unbegabt, aber auch kein Naturtalent ... aber die Zeit, die man für solche Dinge investieren muss?! Da hol ich mir lieber jemanden der die auszuführenden Tätigkeiten jeden Tag macht, fertig ist das.

Ich hol mir auch Elektriker für Lampen an die Decke ...


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. Oktober 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ah, erkennt man nur bei genauem Hinsehen! Danke.



Ich geh auch mal off-topic: Wie ist denn eigentlich der MacGruber-Film? Hab den noch nicht gesehn.

Ich muß wohl nochmal mein Bildchen ändern, wir laufen ja hier fast im Partnerlook rum.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich für handwerkliches einfach nicht geschaffen bin. Ich bin nicht wirklich unbegabt, aber auch kein Naturtalent ... aber die Zeit, die man für solche Dinge investieren muss?! Da hol ich mir lieber jemanden der die auszuführenden Tätigkeiten jeden Tag macht, fertig ist das.
> 
> Ich hol mir auch Elektriker für Lampen an die Decke ...



Kommt darauf an.

Früher, zu Studi-Zeiten, war es natürlich eher aus der Not geboren - da ich aber schon immer einen Hang zu Perfektionismus hatte, fand ich diese typisch-provisorischen "Studentenlösungen" zum Schaudern. Ich wollte immer etwas, dass halbwegs "professionell" aussieht und habe mir auf diese Weise ein paar handwerkliche Fähigkeiten angeeignet. 

Gut, es mag sein, dass ich vlt. über ein gewisses Geschick verfüge, aber wie so oft gilt, Übung macht den Meister. 

Heute leiste ich mir dagegen auch eher einen Profi-Handwerker, einfach aus Bequemlichkeit/Zeitmangel, allerdings stemme ich dann doch gerne 1-2 "DIY-Projekte" im Jahr.

Ich seh's als guten Ausgleich dafür, dass ich ja nahezu ausschließlich mit meinem Kopf arbeite und mache das dementsprechend gerne. 


Für eine einfache Deckenlampe hole ich mir aber nach wie vor ganz sicher keinen Elektriker. 

@Honigpumpe:

Hm, den Film habe ich selbst noch gar nicht gesehen, sondern nur die zahlreichen kurzen Clips, die man bei YouTube & Co. findet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hol mir auch Elektriker für Lampen an die Decke ...


ROFL 

Kannst du nichtmal "Positiv", "Negativ" und "Erdung" unterscheiden?? Also echt, das ist doch das Einfachste auf der Welt. Neben Streichen und Tapezieren. 
Da zahlst du für den Elektriker bald mehr als es die Lampe wert ist. 

Es gibt gewisse Dinge die kann man sich eigentlich sehr gut selbst aneignen oder von einem Hobby-Handwerker gut abschauen. Was ich kann mach ich auch selbst. "Übung macht den Meister" und so...


----------



## Rabowke (14. Oktober 2016)

Also vergleich mal bitte nicht unsere Lampen mit deinen ...  

Ansonsten hab ich nicht mal eine Bohrmaschine zu Hause, warum auch? Ein Anruf bei einem Mandanten, schon steht ein fähiger Elektriker zu Hause und arbeitet schnell und sauber. 

Auch Tapezieren und Streichen mache ich nicht mehr selbst. Hab ich früher alles selbst gemacht, aber warum?! Seh ich wirklich keinen Grund ...


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> Kannst du nichtmal "Positiv", "Negativ" und "Erdung" unterscheiden??



Äh ... ich habe schon einige Lampen angebracht, aber ist positiv und negativ bei Wechselstrom nicht egal? Und Erdung, äh, ja, also ein drittes Kabel hatte ich bei meinen Lampen nie ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Äh ... ich habe schon einige Lampen angebracht, aber ist positiv und negativ bei Wechselstrom nicht egal? Und Erdung, äh, ja, also ein drittes Kabel hatte ich bei meinen Lampen nie ...


Wäre es egal würde der Anschluss-Hinweis nicht explizit der Lampe beiliegen, oder? 

Aber es stimmt, Erdung ist nicht unbedingt bei jeder Lampe gegeben. Von allen Deckenlampen die ich zuhause angebracht hab betraf es 2 oder 3, doch beim Rest war es vorgegeben.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Auch Tapezieren und Streichen mache ich nicht mehr selbst. Hab ich früher alles selbst gemacht, aber warum?! Seh ich wirklich keinen Grund ...



Das spare ich mir in der Tat, das ist so eine Art von Arbeit, die ich überhaupt nicht gerne mache. Dafür gerne und alles mit Holzverarbeitung, oder Elektrik.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Oktober 2016)

hab jetzt auch mal die Demo-Disc angeschaut, bis jetzt nur Eve (dieses Weltraum-Ding) und OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist so unfassbar geil.

Man kann sich halt wirklich total im Schiff umsehen per Kopfbewegung,  sogar hinter sich kann man blicken. Ein Traum. Mein erstes VR-Erlebnis  ist jedenfalls gleich mal ein unglaubliches Highlight. 
Hoffe die X-Wing VR Mission die man kostenlos bekommt für Battlefront wird das auch bieten, wäre der Hammer.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Oktober 2016)

... aber will man EVE dauerhaft mit VR spielen?


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. Oktober 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mein erstes VR-Erlebnis  ist jedenfalls gleich mal ein unglaubliches Highlight.



Ich bin auch erst seit kurzem keine VR-Jungfrau mehr. Mein "erstes Mal" war mit der Orbulus-App und einer Pappbrille. Das war schon beeindruckend. Stand auf irgendsoeinem Turm, und mir ist sofort übelst schwindelig geworden. Ich hab leider ziemliche Höhenangst. Also, "Mirror's Edge" in VR ist bestimmt nichts für mich. 

Ich werd mir PS VR die Tage mal bei einem Bekannten ansehen. Irgendwie hätt ich's schon auch gerne. Aber 400 für die Pro und nochmal 450 für Brille und Kamera, also, das ist schon 'ne Menge Holz. Dafür krieg ich schon fast ein Klavier, das ja auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste steht. Und ich kenne mich: Wenn ich PS VR hätte, würde ich für ein paar Wochen damit rumspielen, danach läge das Zeug nur als Staubfänger im Regal rum.

Aber schreib ruhig mal ein bißchen mehr über die Games und die Grafikqualität.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Dafür krieg ich schon fast ein Klavier, das ja auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste steht.



Habe ich zum Glück schon.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> IAlso, "Mirror's Edge" in VR ist bestimmt nichts für mich.



portal stell ich mir geil (abartig) vor.
und dafür gibt doch unter garantie zumindest 'ne vr-mod. @neawolf?


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. Oktober 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> portal stell ich mir geil (abartig) vor.
> und dafür gibt doch unter garantie zumindest 'ne vr-mod. @neawolf?



Am übelsten stelle ich mir eigentlich Horrorspiele vor.  (Werd am Wochenende übrigens noch die Demo von "Outlast 2" sichten. Teil 1 hat mich zu sehr abgenervt mit den Taschenlampenbatterien.) Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dafür wirklich abgestumpft genug bin.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Am übelsten stelle ich mir eigentlich Horrorspiele vor.  (Werd am Wochenende übrigens noch die Demo von "Outlast 2" sichten. Teil 1 hat mich zu sehr abgenervt mit den Taschenlampenbatterien.) Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dafür wirklich abgestumpft genug bin.



klar, ich meinte jetzt, was magenfestigkeit angeht.
für horrorspiele in vr wär ich mit ziemlicher sicherheit auch zu weich. 
ich glaube da würde schon gone home genügen, das ja nicht mal eins ist, und ich würde schweissausbrüche bekommen.


----------



## Taiwez (14. Oktober 2016)

*Shadow Warrior 2* lädt grade. Ein bisschen blutiges Metzeln zum Wochenende hin schadet sicherlich nicht.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (14. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber will man EVE dauerhaft mit VR spielen?


Ich könnte es jedenfalls nicht, Schwindelgefühle incoming...


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Oktober 2016)

Nach knapp 20 Stunden fertig mit Mafia 3. Gott sei Dank. Die letzten paar Stunden hatte ich einen ganz neuen Bug: Das Spiel fror immer wieder mal für mehrere Sekunden ein, meistens beim Autofahren. Was für ein Rotz.


----------



## Rising-Evil (14. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Die brutalen Kills bei "Sleeping Dogs" fand ich überflüssig und abstoßend, davon ab war es ein gutes Spiel. Es hat Spaß gemacht, zu netter Musik durch den Linksverkehr von Hong Kong zu gondeln. Die Nahkämpfe waren eine nette Abwechslung zur Panzerfaust-Action, wie sie andere Spiele bieten. "GTA4" hatte ich mir zu der Zeit ausgeliehen und schnell wieder zur Seite gepackt. "Sleeping Dogs" habe ich durchgespielt. Hier also meine höchst subjektive Wertung: "Sleeping Dogs" war das besssere "GTA".


Imo waren grad die Environmental-Kills das, was das Spiel (neben dem asiatischen Setting) so sehr haben rausstechen lassen...
Wenn ich dann in bester Jet Li-Manier meinem Gegner erst das Bein breche und ihn dann kopfüber von einem Geländer werfe, weiß nicht - nennt mich komisch, aber in manchen Szenen hat mich die gezeigte Gewalt schon zum Schmunzeln gebracht, wenngleich aber manche Kills (Sägefisch / Kreissäge) auch etwas over the top waren


----------



## smutjesmooth (14. Oktober 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nach knapp 20 Stunden fertig mit Mafia 3. Gott sei Dank. Die letzten paar Stunden hatte ich einen ganz neuen Bug: Das Spiel fror immer wieder mal für mehrere Sekunden ein, meistens beim Autofahren. Was für ein Rotz.


Deswegen warte ich bei Mafia 3 auf Patches damit es spielbar ist bis zum Ende ohne böse Überraschungen. zur Zeit liegt Battlefield 1 Origin Access Trial auf meiner SSD anstatt Mafia 3.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2016)

Battlefield 1 Origin Access. Die Storymissionen sind sehr gut und machen teils atemlos. Die Atmosphäre ist sehr gut eingefangen. Top!


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (15. Oktober 2016)

Gerade *Firewatch *beendet - klasse Writing, tolle Charaktere, super Soundtrack, viel Kopfkino. Nur in der Mitte wirkt die Handlung etwas gehetzt, quasi so, als ob ein paar "Tage" übersprungen wurden. Dass es im Wald wenig zutun gibt und der allgemeine Anspruch zu wünschen übrig lässt, geschenkt. Die Ruckler auf der PS4 nerven, aber damit lässt es sich leben.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Oktober 2016)

*Battlefield 1*, die Kampagne

Könnte der bislang beste Solo-Modus von Dice sein. Ein überraschend ernster Tonfall bei der Darstellung der Kriegsgräusel, absolut famose Grafik und ein wahnsinnig guter Soundtrack. Die kurzen Geschichten aus der Perspektive mehrerer Figuren wirken zudem bislang deutlich packender als alles, was BF3 und 4 angeboten haben. Das Gameplay sagt mir bisher auch zu, obwohl die KI wahrlich nicht die hellste ist. Besonders die Panzerfahrer haben ihre Ausbildung wohl auf der Clownschule gemacht.

edit: Möp, ich nehm alles zurück. In der zweiten Mini-Kampagne geht es durch einen Bug nicht weiter. Mein Pilot weigert sich nach der Bruchlandung, seine Position unter einem Holzkarren zu verlassen. Plotstopper, yeah!


----------



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nach knapp 20 Stunden fertig mit Mafia 3. Gott sei Dank. Die letzten paar Stunden hatte ich einen ganz neuen Bug: Das Spiel fror immer wieder mal für mehrere Sekunden ein, meistens beim Autofahren. Was für ein Rotz.



20 h ??? WTF??? Hast Du Speed reingeschmissen ??? Ich bin bei 26 h und nicht mal bei der Hälfte.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 20 h ??? WTF??? Hast Du Speed reingeschmissen ??? Ich bin bei 26 h und nicht mal bei der Hälfte.



Hab alle Nebenmissionen ignoriert und nix gesammelt. Dafür hat mir die Technik zu viele Bauchschmerzen bereitet. Wollte einfach nur die Story abschließen. Und bei der waren die Aufgaben ja schon repetitiv genug.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (16. Oktober 2016)

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare Remastered*

Vom Gameplay her erstaunlich gut gealtert. Auch für heutige Maßstäbe noch famose Inszenierung und launige Ballerein, wobei MW für mich am besten ist, wenn es leise Töne anschlägt."Gut getarnt" Mission in Tschernobyl, "Blackout" in der Ukraine sind dafür gute Beispiele. Allerdings ist die KI ein Graus. Soldaten sind kaum mehr als Kanonenfutter - und wer auf Veteran spielt, dem spuckt das Spiel ins Gesicht. Dann treffen die Gegner aus Kilometern Entfernung ins Schwarze, haben übermenschliche Reflexe und wissen immer, wo der Spieler Deckung nimmt. Albern.

*Here they lie*

Das vielleicht beste Spiel für PS VR bisher, auch wenn es bei mir heftige Schwindelanfälle verursacht. Die Horror-Atmosphäre ist phänomenal, Soundkulisse brilliant und die Geschichte / Setting gleichen einem Kind, das aus einer Affäre zwischen Silent Hill und Alice: Madness Returns entstanden ist. Einziger Kritikpunkt: Es ist im Prinzip nur ein Walking Simulator. Kaum Anspruch - wie bei den meisten VR-Titeln, die ich getestet habe.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Oktober 2016)

Bischen Arkham Knight.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Oktober 2016)

Rundenstrategiespiele haben schon so eine besondere Magie.
*XCOM 2* hat auf der PS4 leider ein paar nervige Performance-Probleme (Ruckler in Cutscenes, ewige Ladezeiten) und trotzdem komme ich einfach nicht davon los.
Was soll das erst werden, wenn die fertige Version von Civ 6 endlich da ist. 

Naja, eine Schlacht geht noch ...


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Naja, eine Schlacht geht noch ...



vergiss nicht zwischen den Schlachten nicht noch eine Krankmeldung zu schreiben
Wir alle wissen wohin diese Frage führt


----------



## smutjesmooth (17. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> vergiss nicht zwischen den Schlachten nicht noch eine Krankmeldung zu schreiben
> Wir alle wissen wohin diese Frage führt


Battlefield 1 , CIV VI und dann eine eventuelle Ankündigung zu einem neuen Open World Western Spiel von Rockstar Games diese Woche. Matthias kann doch bei sowas nicht "krank"werden.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Oktober 2016)

Hab mal die Battlezone Demo gespielt (und gestreamt)

cooles Spiel, aber sicher nicht für 60€, vielleicht mal für 15-20





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=coyaiV3FlaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (18. Oktober 2016)

Bin mal wieder etwas tiefer in Elite eingetaucht (kommt ja demnäxt 2.2)
Dieses Mal habe ich mich ein wenig auf Bodenmissionen eingeschossen.
Dafür musste ich meine Konfig ein wenig ändern, wobei es anscheinend noch einen Bug gibt mit scannen und schiessen...

Hatte bis anhin einige Funktionen noch gar nicht richtig belegt und muss darum auch wiedermal darauf hinweisen, dass das Spiel doch einiges an Geduld/Wille braucht, sich in die Materie einzuarbeiten.
Ich bin sicherlich nicht der beste Spieler und meine Vorgehensweise in dem Spiel ist nach wie vor:
Ich probier mal alles aus.

In den nächsten Wochen wird evtl mal ein neues Schiff gekauft. Wobei ich mir da echt nicht sicher bn.
Denn meine Cobra MKIII ist mir schon sehr ans Herz gewachsen und eignet sich sowohl für kleinere Transportmissionen und ist für die Verteidigung ziemlich gut geeignet... sie ist einfach sehr schnell zum abhauen


Dazwischen wird GUN gespielt, weil mich die RDR-News einfach dazu treiben.
Grafisch sind die zwei schon unterschiedlich aber beide machen Spass (persönlich).
Es ist schön, Gamer zu sein





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Oktober 2016)

@McDrake:

Alles klar, was Du brauchst, ist eindeutig "_*Firefly - The Video Game"   *_


----------



## McDrake (18. Oktober 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> @McDrake:
> 
> Alles klar, was Du brauchst, ist eindeutig "_*Firefly - The Video Game"   *_



*Träum*... Du Psychologe
Kein Zufall, dass ich sowohl Backer von Elite (auch SC  ) bin UND die BR von FireFly habe.
Serie, als auch Film.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Träum*... Du Psychologe
> Kein Zufall, dass ich sowohl Backer von Elite (auch SC  ) bin UND die BR von FireFly habe.
> Serie, als auch Film.



Ein Spiel im Firefly-Universum - oder einem zumindest ähnlichen Setting, also Western & SciFi - wäre aber tatsächlich einmal sehr reizvoll.


----------



## Homerous (18. Oktober 2016)

Während sich die halbe Welt einen Keks auf Battlefield 1 und Red Dead Redemption 2 freut, erwartete ich vor allem ein kleines Mobile-Game namens *Plants vs Zombies Heroes *aus dem Hause PopCap. Und heute Mittag war nach fast sechs Monaten endlich Deutschland-Release.

Ich mag Hearthstone, und PvZ Heroes ist Hearthstone, nur mit weniger Mindf*ck und eben mit Pflanzen gegen Zombies. Dazu kommen verschiedene Attribute, z.B. Riesenwuchs (viele Möglichkeiten, Pflanzen in Schaden und Kraft zu stärken) oder Hinterhältig (Bonus-Angriffe, Rumbewegen und viele Grabsteine für Zombies), von denen jeder Held, insgesamt 20, zwei hat. Die Solarfackel, sozusagen das Pendant zur Sonnenblume des PvZ-Universums, kann ihr Einkommen an Sonnen erhöhen und damit teure Pflanzen schneller spielen.
Bisher macht es einen Riesenspaß, mal gucken wie lange noch.
Und jetzt zurück, noch zwei Spiele und ich krieg einen neuen Pflanzen-Helden!


----------



## Taiwez (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe gestern *Shadow Warrior 2* durchgespielt und war wirklich positiv überrascht davon. So viel Spaß beim Zermetzeln von Gegnern hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. 

Das Spiel hatte einen unglaublich guten "Flow", was das Gameplay anbelangt. Überragendes Gunplay mit richtig geilem Feedback (sowohl von der Waffe selbst als auch bei den Gegnern ), fetzige Nahkämpfe und gutes Movement machen das Spiel unglaublich schnell und unterhaltsam. Die Waffenauswahl möchte ich hierbei besonders hervorheben: Von Kettensägenschwertern, Flammenwerfern sowie Gatling-Guns oder 3-läufige Schrotflinten ist echt für jeden Spielstil etwas dabei. Das hat mir insgesamt sogar besser gefallen als bei Borderlands, weil sich die Waffen hier tatsächlich sehr unterschiedlich angefühlt haben und doch komplett frei aufrüstbar gewesen sind. Ich hab mich auf jede neue Waffe diebisch gefreut und hatte meistens ein fettes Grinsen dabei im Gesicht. 

Leider ist das Spiel insgesamt sehr kurz ausgefallen, trotz der Möglichkeit eines New Game+ Modus. Da wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen. Generell hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das Spiel unfertig gewesen ist. Mal von einfachen Schreibfehlern in der deutschen Version abgesehen (Leertäste ) waren einzelne Questtitel verbuggt, Gegenstände sind in den Boden geglicht etc. Keine Ahnung. ob da Budget gefehlt hatte oder schlichtweg zu wenig Zeit da war, aber ein wenig genervt hat das schon. Story ist sehr austauschbar und lahm gewesen, der Humor war bis auf einige wenige Schmunzler leider überhaupt nicht meins und auch die Sequenzen waren eher...schwach im Vergleich zum sehr guten Gameplay gewesen. Schade, da wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen.. Ich weiss, dass sowas Geschmackssache ist, aber dann hätte ich es lieber gehabt, wenn man sich auf das Nötigste beschränkt hätte oder zumindest versucht hätte, den ursprünglichen Lo Wang aus dem alten Shadow Warrior darzustellen. Der war wenigstens witzig... 

Trotz alledem hatte ich überraschend viel Spaß damit. Wenns mal billiger wird, würd ich's auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen. Würd ich ne Wertung geben müssen, wäre das Spiel im jetzigen Zustand ne 75-80 bekommen. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass da noch etwas kommt. So viel Gore hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr!


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (19. Oktober 2016)

Gestern Abend nun endlich auch *SOMA* durchgespielt - clevere Sci-Fi-Geschichte mit ein einigen interessanten Entscheidungen, fantastische Unterwasserwelt (Abgrund!), klasse Horror-Atmosphäre. Dass es spielerisch kaum mehr als ein Walking Simulator ist und es insgesamt doch wenig Monster-Begegnungen gibt, hat mich aufgrund der spannenden Handlung weniger gestört. Die größte Stärke ist aber imo das an H.R. Giger angelegte biomechanische Design. Diese Verschmelzung von humanoiden Wesen und Maschinen... schaurig.


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2016)

jetzt wo ich Fast mir ME1 wieder durch bin stellen sich mir dann noch so ein paar Offene Frage zum Ende von der Shepard Trilogie, abseits von den Ursprünglichen "Mainstream" Aufregern und eigentlich auch Realere Gründe sind als die immer angebracht wurden:



Spoiler



Am Ende wird die Citadel doch übernommen, aber wie eigentlich überhaupt? Der Unbekannte fliegt da hin und dann? Vorallem ist die dann einfach weg gewesen? Man sieht ja nur den Schnitt, dass die aufeinmal über London ist
Und was ist mit den ganzen Leuten auf der Citadel? Dem Rat, den Leuten die da sonst noch waren. 
Das Ende-Ende war nicht so doof, ich meine ein Renegade Shep wird doch eigentlich immer Controll nehmen



Naja, ich bin mal auf Andromeda gespannt, ich hoffe das man nicht nicht den Weg wie jetzt z.B. Star Gate, dass alle anderen Galaxien jetzt so unterentwickelte Hinterland Klischees sind die weit hinter der Milchstraße zurück liegt oder unbevölkert ist und es gab je Theoretisch keine Zyklen der Reaper



Spoiler



wobei es allerdings ja die Zyklen der Organischen//Synthetischen Konflikte geben müsste, weswegen ja die Reaper erschaffen wurden. Mal schaun, ich hoffe nicht das Auslöschung der Synthetischen die Kanonische Option war sondern Synthese, was dann irgendwie auch nützlich sein könnte beim Kontakt mit den Synthetischen Lebensformen der Andromeda Galaxie, wobei ich mir aber auch nicht sicher bin, ob die dass so wirklich toll durchgedacht haben, ich meine weitest gehend ist Mass Effect schon ganz gute Harte SciFi, härter als Star Trek auf jedenfall wenn man sich mal die Kodexseiten durchließt, aber das war dann doch bissi doof erklärt, so ne Massenveränderung hat man beim Hyperion besser hinbekommen oder selbst am Ende vom Unsäglichen Abschluss von Dune
Btw. Dune 1-6 kann man noch lesen 7 ist schon meh und 8 Pupu


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Oktober 2016)

Civilization 6 installiert -> gemerkt, dass die Kamerasteuerung immer noch die Pfeiltasten statt WASD benutzt und man das im Menü auch nicht ändern kann -> Civilization 6 vorerst wieder deinstalliert


----------



## Wynn (20. Oktober 2016)

10 zeichen @enisra



Spoiler



War nicht die Citadell ein Massen Relay Enisra ?


----------



## MrFob (20. Oktober 2016)

@Enisra: 



Spoiler



Die Sache mit der Citadel stoert mich noch nicht mal so. Sie haben sie halt irgendwie uebernommen und irgendwie zur Erde transportiert. Wir eden hier ueber die Reaper und das "star kid", die die Citadel ueberhaupt erstmal entworfen und gebaut haben. Ich kann damit leben, dass sie das Ding irgendwie transportieren oder fliegen konnten.Da gibt es fuer mich wesentlich problematischere Aspekte am Ende als das. Wgen TIM ("The Illusive Man"), ich denke er war da als Aufklaerer oder auch um zu verhindern, dass der Council einfach die Arme schliessen konnte als die Reaper angegriffen haben oder so. das kann ich mir alles schon irgendwie zurecht biegen. Klar, waere schoen gewesen, wenn wir eine ordentliche Erklaerung bekommen haetten (oder besser noch, gesehen haetten was genau passiert aber so geht es schon auch.



Zu Andromeda:


Spoiler



Jo, das wird in der Tat sehr interessant, wie sie das managen. Ich hoffe, dass sie mit einer richtig guten Erklaerung daher kommne, wie da noch alles zusammn passen kann aber der Pessimist in mir (de bisher leider meistens Recht hatte, wenn es um ME geht) befuerchtet, dass sie eine Bullshit Erklaerung praesentieren werden und einfach sagen werden "das ist jetzt so, besser ihr denkt nicht zu viel darueber nach." So war es in ME2/3 naemlich sehr oft.
Das Problem ist ja folgendes: Wenn wir - wie auch immer - in andere Galaxien reisen koennen, dann gibt es eigentlich nur 3 Moeglichkeiten:
1. Andromeda hat seine eigenen Reaper (oder vielleicht sogar die gleichen wie wir) und wir koennen mit dem selben Mist wieder von vorne anfangen (das scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein, nach allem was man bisher aus Leaks, etc. hoert). Aber wenn das der Fall ist, dann hat Shepard absolut gr nichts erreicht denn wenn es intergalaktische Reisen jetzt gibt, dann koennen ja einfach Andromeda Reaper wieder in die Milchstrasse einfallen.
2. Es gibt keine Reaper und AIs sind keine Problem _> Der Catalyst in ME3 war total daneben gelegen und die Story der Original Trilogie wird damit definitv ad absurdum gefuerht.
3. Es gibt keine Reaper und AIs sind ein riesen Problem in Andromeda. Auch das fuehr den Catalyst ad absurdum, da sein super Plan mit den Zyklen ja die technologische Entwicklung der Milchstrasse gleich Null setzt und sie somit keine Chance haben, wenn eine uebermaechtige AI, die sich die ganze Zeit weiter entwickeln konnte von aussen kommt.
So oder so, es wird richtig schwierig fuer Andromeda werden, das Ende von ME3 nicht noch weiter runter zu ziehen.

Uebrigens halte ich Star Trek fuer weitaus haertere SciFi als Mass Effect. Die Kodex Eintraege (gerade in ME1 sind zwar schon sehr cool, aber ST bietet weitaus realistischer Technologie Grundlagen (Antimaterie-Generatoern und Alcumbine Drive, etc.), da es eben nicht auf ein Zauber-Element setzt wie ME. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finde es sehr cool wie die ME Autoren sich Gedanken darueber gemacht haben, was man so alles anstellen koennte, wenn man Kontrolle ueber Masse haette, da haben sie einige coole Ideen aber harte SciFi ist es schon allein von der Grundlage her wirklich nicht (was ja nicht heissen muss, dass es deswegen schlecht ist).



@Peter: Wow, das ist aber ganz schoen hart, es wegen 4 Tasten gleich wieder zu deinstallieren.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> 10 zeichen @enisra
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MrFob schrieb:


> @Enisra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



ja klar, aber wenn man das Ende von ME anschaut, war das jetzt auch  nicht so einfach zu lösen und ging mal eben so schnell das selbst  Sovereign Minuten gebraucht hat und der hatte ganz sicher Adminstatus,  wobei da aber auch die Frage ist: kann ein Mass Relay sich selbst  transportieren? War man nicht zu weit weg vom Witwen Nebel Relay? Man erkennt mein Problem mit der Hand Wave Erklärung. das ganze Teil von der Cerberusstation bis zur Angriff auf die Erde ist halt so Meh, da mal so ein oder zwei Dialogpfade mit Hackett noch eingebaut, alles können die Figuren im Spiel ja nicht wissen.



und mal schaun, am Ende spielt das Univserum im 



Spoiler



Refuse Ende und alles ist erstmal am Arsch


----------



## MrFob (21. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, im ersten Punkt gebe ich dir schon recht, ist komisch im besten Fall. Ich mein nur, mit viel gutem Willen ist das noch machbar. Ideal ist natuerlich was anderes.

Zum zweiten Punkt:


Spoiler



Ich gehe immer noch davon aus, dass die Archen Schiffe die Milchstrasse verlassen bevor das Ende von ME3 stattfindet. Das wuerde einige Probleme loesen:
- Man koennte Krogan und Quarians mit dabei haben, ohne sich mit den Entscheidungen des Spielers zu den Geth, der Genophage, etc. in ME3 auseinandersetzten zu muessen
- Man kann das Ende von ME3 ignorieren und muss kein Kanon Ende festlegen (wenn du mal die Diskussionen im BSN gesehen hast, dann weist du, dass sie da machen koennen was sie wollen, die Fans wuerden so oder so ausflippen )
- Sie haetten einen guten Grund wieso die Archen ueberhaupt auf so ein Himmelfahrtskommando nach Andromeda mit so vielen Leuten aufbrechen -> Um vor den Reapern zu fliehen. Ich sehe naemlich ansonsten keinen offensichtilichen Grund wieso man ein paar riesige Kolonie Schiffe nach Andromeda schicken sollte, wenn doch erst ca. 1% der eigenen Galaxie erforscht hat)

Also, alles nur Spekulation, aber das halte ich fuer die wahrscheinlichste Loesung, aber bei BW weiss man ja nie.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Oktober 2016)

*Forza Horizon 3*

Echt stark. Zu "Freude schöner Gotterfunken" am Lenkrad eines durch die Kurven schlingernden Muscle Cars zu sitzen und dabei an prächtiger Strandkulisse vorbeizuheizen, ist wirklich beeindruckend. Auch schön: Man muss nicht jedes Rennen gewinnen.

Bisher wirkt es wie eine ausgefeiltere (und technisch deutlich aufgebohrte) Variante von The Crew.


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2016)

Wow und Overwatch derzeit viel 

Nebenbei verfolg ich den Preisverfall von Quantum Break und Mafia3 und warte auf die 15 Euro Grenze ^^
Weiss ob Dragons Dogma gut ist ? Hat ja viel negative Kritik wie positive und gibts derzeit für um die 12 Euro


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. Oktober 2016)

Reis of se Tuhm Räider. Nee, 2016 hat in Sachen Softwarequalität keine Akzente gesetzt. Beim ersten Durchlauf hat sich das Game bei den Dokumenten verzählt, im zweiten auch, aber anders, was ich dann tatsächlich noch retten konnte. Dann ständige Abstürze, weil der Skwär-Inix-Szörwer mal wieder unabkömmlich ist. Und nun alle Missionen erfüllt, und ich krieg die vermaledeite Troffi nich. Es ist zum $%@#!

Was die Sammelwut angeht, finde ich, hat Peter in seiner Kolumne etwas übertrieben. Man kann die Sammelobjekte auch einfach ignorieren und stattdessen die Story verfolgen. Wer hinterher noch Lust hat -- und das habe ich --, kann dann noch in jeder letzten Felsspalte nachgucken. Das ist doch eigentlich sogar vorbildlich.

Ja, ein furioses Spiel, die Kulissen sind einfach sagenhaft. Aber der nötige Feinschliff fehlt. Die Bugs sind alle seit dem letzten Jahr bekannt, getan hat sich gar nichts. Das ist schon ziemlich frech. Schließlich ist das hier doch Trippel-Äi. Nee, nach 20 Abstürzen hätte ich dem Spiel irgendeine 70er-Wertung verpaßt.

Wir leben zwar im Zeitalter der Siro-Däi- und Gigabeit-Pätsches, aber bessere Software haben wir damit nicht. Nur häufigere Abdäits.


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Forza Horizon 3*
> 
> Echt stark. Zu "Freude schöner Gotterfunken" am Lenkrad .


Ist das im Spiel, oder hörste das nebenbei?


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Reis of se Tuhm Räider. Nee, 2016 hat in  Sachen Softwarequalität keine Akzente gesetzt. Beim ersten Durchlauf hat  sich das Game bei den Dokumenten verzählt, im zweiten auch, aber  anders, was ich dann tatsächlich noch retten konnte. Dann ständige  Abstürze, weil der Skwär-Inix-Szörwer mal wieder unabkömmlich ist. Und  nun alle Missionen erfüllt, und ich krieg die vermaledeite Troffi nich.  Es ist zum $%@#!
> 
> Was die Sammelwut angeht, finde ich, hat Peter in seiner Kolumne etwas  übertrieben. Man kann die Sammelobjekte auch einfach ignorieren und  stattdessen die Story verfolgen. Wer hinterher noch Lust hat -- und das  habe ich --, kann dann noch in jeder letzten Felsspalte nachgucken. Das  ist doch eigentlich sogar vorbildlich.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte gerade fragen, ob das bei dir echt so übel gewesen war, aber du hast es ja auf der Pläistäischn gespielt.
Auf dem PC läuft's ja recht prima, solange man es mit den Grafikeinstellungen nicht übertreibt (von oben wirkt die Grafikkarte angeblich größer).

Den zufällig verstreuten Scheiß einzusammeln, fand ich eigentlich nicht schlimm. Das Craften schon. Das hätte mal sinnvoller bzw. konsequenter eingebunden gehört.
Nur kurz in der Story, aber sonst hauptsächlich im DLC, hätte ich am optimalsten gefunden. Aber so... Pfeile befiedern, während der Flucht, um diese dann nach einer 180-Grad-Wende
an den Verfolgern zu testen... irgendwie blöd. Dann die Herstellung lieber auf das Lagerfeuer beschränken, wie die ersten Pilz-Pfeile, danach eben bewusster (gezielter) verwenden oder wieder einsammeln.

Oder wieso nicht mehr Tausch im Tal? Felle/Fleisch gegen Pfeile, Öl gegen Brandpfeile, Munitionsarten untereinander (habe zB die Pampgann kaum verwendet), sowas in der Art halt. Egal.

Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt. (Amy Hennigs Händchen beim Schreiben.) Aber theoretisch sollte ich jetzt Uncharted-4 spielen. Praktisch war Teil-2 der letzte, bei dem ich das Bedürfnis gehabt hatte,
ihn in einem Rutsch zu beenden, Was sich schon bei Drei angedeutet hatte, schlägt hier volle durch. Es ist, für mich, hier unheimlich einfach, nach ein zwei Tschäckpoints das Gäimpäd wieder wegzulegen.
Das Spiel ist topp. Technisch toll, Mouschnkäpschering und Synchro wie gewohnt Bänschmark... aber (noch?) einfach zu ernst. Der Humor beschränkt sich Großteils auf Innsaider-Schmähs und ein wenig
Situationskomik. Aber ich werd mich schon noch durchbeißen, wie der Tschestbasta zu sagen pflegt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Oktober 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist das im Spiel, oder hörste das nebenbei?



Das ist im Spiel, es gibt einen Klassik-Sender. Fantastische Idee, genau richtig zum Fahren (und beim Schreiben, aber das nur nebenbei ).

edit: Ist heute Tag der Mundart? ^^


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. Oktober 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Pläistäischn [...] Pampgann



Mein Mann! (Oder meine Frau?) Endlich reden wir Doitsh hier!



> Das Spiel ist topp. Technisch toll, Mouschnkäpschering und Synchro wie gewohnt Bänschmark... aber (noch?) einfach zu ernst. Der Humor beschränkt sich Großteils auf Innsaider-Schmähs und ein wenig
> Situationskomik.



Der Humor von "Uncharted" war schon immer etwas unter meiner Altersstufe. Solche Gags, wie Harrison Ford sie immer brachte, sind wohl doch nicht so einfach zu schreiben. Nates blöde Witze habe ich immer ignoriert. Es gibt ja noch genug andere Dinge, die in der Reihe Spaß machen.

Der Vergleich mit "Uncharted" liegt auf der Hand. Technisch ist Naughty Dog da eine ganze Buslänge voraus, keine Frage, aber in puncto Spielspaß und Wiederspielwert sehe ich doch "RotTR" im Vorteil. Ich sehe jedenfalls überhaupt keinen Anlaß, "U4" nochmal zu spielen. Wozu? Die Schätze findet man eh nicht, ohne sich totzusuchen. Bei Lara reizt es mich, die Kollektibälls auf 100 % zu bringen und es mal mit dem härtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad zu versuchen.


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde halt, dass, besonders in Uncharted-2, die Chemie zwischen den Figuren einfach stimmt. Ein hervorragendes Onsombel.

Bei Tuhm Räder warte ich aber noch immer auf eine Lara, die nicht mehr aus inneren Zwängen heraus herumzieht, sondern einfach nur Spaß und Herausforderung sucht.
Na, auf der PS4 wird's ja vlt. kniffelig. Der höchste Wanilla-Schwierigkeitsgrad war mit Maus und Tastatur (s. Peter) ja ein Witz gewesen, den Neuen, durch den Siesen-Pas, muss ich aber erst probieren.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Oktober 2016)

*Stellaris *mit Patch 1.3 und Leviathans-DLC
Puh, das saugt einen wieder gut rein. Gerade vier Stunden am Stück mein Reich ausgebaut. Mal schauen, ob die Performance inzwischen was taugt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. Oktober 2016)

*Battlefield 1* - spontan bei der 20%-Rabattaktion von Müller gekauft, auch wenn es damit nur zwei Euro günstiger ausfällt als der reguläre Preis bei Saturn. Für mich das spaßigste Battlefield seit Bad Comapany 2, vom Feeling her auch sehr ähnlich. Wenn's wieder ein Modern-Military-Shooter oder in die Zukunft abgedriftet wäre, hätte ich verzichtet, kann ich gerade nicht mehr sehen. Die Kampagne ist überraschend gut für Battlefield-Standards, hat so einen Saving Private Ryan-Vibe, den ich erst vor paar Tagen wieder gesehen habe. 

*Mafia 3* - Außerdem habe ich gerade Mafia 2 nochmal beendet und mach dann auch mit dem dritten Teil weiter, auch wenn ich mir erhofft habe, bislang hätte sich mit Patches mehr getan. Vielleicht gebe ich dem Spiel auch noch eine Weile oder mach nur mal hier und da eine Mission und lasse es langsam angehen.


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2016)

*Elite Dangerous*

Hab mir endlich eine ASP Explorer zugelegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der Cobra ist das ding schon ein wenig schwerfälliger.
Merkt man vor allem beim Landeanflug...
Dafür mehr Platz für Güter und Waffen.
Anscheinend ein guter Allrounder. Eine Art SUV für den Weltraum

Das Geld hat gereicht um das Ding ziemlich gut auszurüsten. 
Jetzt heisst es wieder Geld (und Ruhm) scheffeln.

Und natürlich freue ich mich ziemlich auf 2.2/1.7 am nächsten Dienstag (25.10.)
Da gibts dann ein umfangreiches Update.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Oktober 2016)

Neben Mafia 3 den SP von BF1. Mann ist der genial. So ähnlich wünschte ich mir ein großes SP-Game im 1. WK Setting was die Atmosphäre betrifft. Allerdings mit einer zusammenhängenden Story. Ca. 50% der Missionen sind durch. Allerdings fehlen mir noch irgendwelche Herausforderungen..... Naja wer weiß welche das sind. Hole ich vielleicht noch nach. Die Feldhandbücher habe ich bislang alle. Einziger Wermutstropfen ist halt, daß die Schilderungen sehr einseitig (ausschließlich von Seiten der Entente und deren Verbündeten erzählt wird). Kein KuK-Soldat oder Deutscher kommt zum Zug. Dabei wäre das deutlich unproblematischer gewesen als bei einem Setting im 2. WK.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Oktober 2016)

Splatoon (WiiU)
GTA 5 (PC)
Bioshock Remastered (PC)
Dex (PC)
Alien Trilogy (PS1)


----------



## smutjesmooth (23. Oktober 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Forza Horizon 3*
> 
> Echt stark. Zu "Freude schöner Gotterfunken" am Lenkrad eines durch die Kurven schlingernden Muscle Cars zu sitzen und dabei an prächtiger Strandkulisse vorbeizuheizen, ist wirklich beeindruckend. Auch schön: Man muss nicht jedes Rennen gewinnen.
> 
> Bisher wirkt es wie eine ausgefeiltere (und technisch deutlich aufgebohrte) Variante von The Crew.


Ich bin langsam auch am überlegen Horizon 3 zu kaufen. So ein Open World Arcade Racer wäre mal wieder genau richtig. Ich hab nur Bedenken bezüglich der Performance. Ich poste mal meine System Daten. Vielleicht kann jemand sagen ob es flüssig laufen wird . Die Pc Demo ist ja leider immer noch nicht in Sicht die Microsoft mal versprochen hatte nach Release.

-Core I5-6500 3,2 GHZ 
-Alpenföhn Sella 
-ASROCK Z170 Pro4/D3 
-2x8 GB DDR3 Ram 1600 MHZ 
-MSI RX470 8g Gaming (8 GB VRAM ) 
-Samsung 250 GB 850 Evo SSD 
- 4 x 1 TB Toshiba SATA 6g/s Harddisk 
-Be Quiet 550 Watt 
-Sharkoon T3-W grün 
-Monitor 1 Samsung 32" TV 
-Monitor 2 HP 22" Full Hd Monitor 
- XBOX 360 afterglow Gamepad 
-Steam Controller 
-Sharkoon Skiller Pro Gaming Keyboard 
-Sharkoon Drakonia Gaming Mouse 
-Logitech Z533 2.1 Soundsytem 
-Windows 10 Pro 64bit

@Topic: Dauerbrenner GTA V läuft bei mir derzeit recht oft. SP und manchmal auch MP um paar Rennen zu fahren wenn ich keine Lust auf die 100 % Checkliste im SP habe.


----------



## svd (23. Oktober 2016)

Wie, ich dachte, du spielst ohnehin am HD-Ready-TV-Gerät? Da erübrigt sich ja die Frage. 
An der Hardware wird's sicher nicht liegen, wenn das Spiel unrund läuft.

Aber direkt nach Release war ja der allgemeine Zustand der Windows-Version kritisiert worden. Da weiß ich nicht, ob das mittlerweile gesund gepatcht worden ist.
Das letzte Update (#2) ist ja am 14.10. rausgekommen und verspricht bessere Performance auf Vierkernern und allgemeine Stabilität, etc.


----------



## Anevay (23. Oktober 2016)

Spiele momentan noch "Tomb Raider - Definitive Edition" auf der PS4. Bin aber bald durch *hüpf* Sammle grade nur noch alles ein, was ich so übersehen hatte, bevor ich zum Point of no return komme  und dann wollte ich mit "Rise of the Tomb Raider" weiter machen ^.^


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Oktober 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich bin langsam auch am überlegen Horizon 3 zu kaufen. So ein Open World Arcade Racer wäre mal wieder genau richtig. Ich hab nur Bedenken bezüglich der Performance. Ich poste mal meine System Daten. Vielleicht kann jemand sagen ob es flüssig laufen wird .



Das dürfte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit klappen. Habe auf der Arbeit einen etwas schwächeren Rechner (allerdings mit Geforce) und bekomme ohne Grafik-Abstriche ein sehr flüssiges Bild hin. Hab noch nicht nach den Fps geschaut, aber es müssten eigentlich um die 60, wenn nicht gar konstant 60 sein. Mittlerweile hat ja auch ein Patch die Mikroruckler bei 60 Fps beseitigt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (23. Oktober 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich bin langsam auch am überlegen Horizon 3 zu kaufen. So ein Open World Arcade Racer wäre mal wieder genau richtig. Ich hab nur Bedenken bezüglich der Performance. Ich poste mal meine System Daten. Vielleicht kann jemand sagen ob es flüssig laufen wird . Die Pc Demo ist ja leider immer noch nicht in Sicht die Microsoft mal versprochen hatte nach Release.



Googel mal nach "Canyourunit". Da mußte einen kleinen Client installieren, der Deine Hardware untersucht und guckt, ob Du dies oder das Spiel spielen kannst. Ist bisher weder werbung- noch virenverseucht, die Jungs sind ziemlich fit und sagen zu fast jedem PC und fast jedem Spiel, mit welchen Settings das laufen kann.


----------



## svd (23. Oktober 2016)

Auch soll das Deaktivieren von MSAA und das Reduzieren (auf "hoch") von Schatten und Details der anderen Autos schon einen massiven Schub bringen.
Ssonst gäbe es ja noch immer das Allheilmittel "Titan X". *hust*


----------



## Honigpumpe (23. Oktober 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Auch soll das Deaktivieren von MSAA und das Reduzieren (auf "hoch") von Schatten und Details der anderen Autos schon einen massiven Schub bringen.
> Ssonst gäbe es ja noch immer das Allheilmittel "Titan X". *hust*



Haha, hab mir gerade mal den Spaß gemacht und bei canyourunit geguckt, ob meine 2D-Möhre überhaupt "FH3" laufen lassen könnte. CPU und RAM wären gar nicht das Problem, aber die Grafikkarte ...  Die ist halt für 2D ausgelegt, aber da macht sie einen ausgesprochen guten Job.


----------



## Wynn (23. Oktober 2016)

So nachmittags geht es mit Deus Ex 4 los

Retailpreis ist ja seit 2 wochen auf 29,99€ gefallen und ebend im digitalen shop das spiel samt preorder bonus für 20 euro geholt


----------



## smutjesmooth (23. Oktober 2016)

Das klingt schon mal super wegen Forza Horizon 3. Das Tool teste ich nachher mal.
@Wynn: Dir viel Spaß bei Deus Ex , ich fand das Game großartig. Spiele heute noch gern ab und zu den Breach Modus zwischendurch. Mankind Divided ist mein persönliches Game of the Year 2016. 

Edit: Canyourunit sagt meine CPU ist zu schwach . Also ist dieses Tool wohl nicht so zuverlässig. Da verlasse ich mich lieber auf Peters Feedback.Ich würde Minimum einen 
*Minimum: Core i7 3820 @ 3.6GHz
**benötigen.*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Oktober 2016)

Nach ca. 400h, ca. 3000 Matches und fast 60 Leveln immer noch *Rocket League*.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2016)

Ghost Recon Wildlands Technical Test. Das Spiel spaltet mich echt. Das Setting und die Gegend ist Cool, die Open World ist genial gemacht. Ebenso die Charakteraufwertungen und Waffenmodifikationen. Aber wer von den Entwicklern die Fahrzeugsteuerung (insbesondere von Heli und Flugzeug) verbrochen hat gehört gesteinigt, gefedert und geteert und dürfte für kein Spiel mehr entwickeln. Lebenslanges Verbot. Der Hubschrauber ist kaum, das Flugzeug gar nicht kontrollierbar mit Tastatur. Dabei ist man für Nebenmissionen zum Fliegen von diesen gezwungen. Dumm nur, wenn man das Flugzeug gar nicht vernünftig in die Luft bekommt. Zweiter negativer Punkt: Der Tastenblock mit Einf/Entfernen, Pos1/Ende und Bild auf/Bild ab sind nicht belegbar. Sind aber für mich essentiell, da ich diese brauche für Dinge wie Benutzen, Nahkampf etc. pp. weil ich mit Pfeiltasten spiele.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ghost Recon Wildlands Technical Test.


Eines der wenigen Spiele, die mich seit Ankündigung interessieren. Muss man da mal wieder vorbestellt haben, um teilnehmen zu können?


----------



## Wynn (23. Oktober 2016)

ohgott - nichtmal deus ex 3 lief so schlimm am anfang ^^ 

manchmal stürzt das interface ab wenn ich tresore öffne und dann gibt es bei nvidia/ati den flickering bug - einziges hilfsmittel ist da alt + tab und das solang bis er im vollbild weg ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in deus ex 1,2 und 3 konnte man noch sachen in die schnellzugriffleiste ziehen in teil 4 musst du den gegenstand auswählen und dann die ziffern dafür wählen und sonstige verschlimmbesserungen.

gott seid dank habe ich nicht den vollpreis für gezahlt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> ohgott - nichtmal deus ex 3 lief so schlimm am anfang ^^
> 
> manchmal stürzt das interface ab wenn ich tresore öffne und dann gibt es bei nvidia/ati den flickering bug - einziges hilfsmittel ist da alt + tab und das solang bis er im vollbild weg ist
> 
> ...


Hast du die Farbanzeige auf 256 Farben beschränkt?


----------



## Wynn (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe nichts geändert ^^ Das ist flackern von schatten und ambiant oclusion das nur bei vollbild random vereinzelt bei ati/nvidia erscheint 

im spiel selbst habe ich 60 frames bei grafik details hoch


----------



## smutjesmooth (23. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts geändert ^^ Das ist flackern von schatten und ambiant oclusion das nur bei vollbild random vereinzelt bei ati/nvidia erscheint
> 
> im spiel selbst habe ich 60 frames bei grafik details hoch


Seltsam. Mit meiner alten GTX 760 2GB und auch mit meiner neuen RX470 8 GB hatte ich nie Probleme mit Mankind Divided. Lief immer super absturzfrei und ohne solche Grafikfehler. Dann mal viel Glück das du es in Zukunft in Griff bekommst diese Bugs. Sieht schlimm aus.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Eines der wenigen Spiele, die mich seit Ankündigung interessieren. Muss man da mal wieder vorbestellt haben, um teilnehmen zu können?



Nein. Ich habe nicht vorbestellt. Stand und steht eventuell noch auf meiner Wunschliste aber ich will erst einmal abwarten (offensichtlich zu Recht wenn ich mir so die Probleme mit der Steuerung ansehe). Der Rest flutscht problemlos. Das ist umso mehr schade.  Die eingebauten Ideen im Spiel finde ich auch genial (darf nur leider nicht darauf eingehen). Ich habe mich einfach nur registriert für den Technical Test. Der Rest war dann halt Glück. Nur so richtig gefallen will mir die Steuerung von Flugzeug und Heli nicht. Und das ist noch echt diplomatisch formuliert. Denn wie gesagt den Heli in der Luft dort hin zu bewegen wo Du ihn haben willst und zu landen ist schon ein Kunststück. Beim Flugzeug hingegen keinerlei Chancen mit Tastatur. Der Bock steigt beim geringsten Tastendruck auf Nase hoch (was ich aber zum Start brauche) mit einem mal steil fast 90 Grad hoch, geht sofort in den Stall und klatscht runter. Da ist noch ordentlich dran zu arbeiten.  Die Steuerung der Fluggeräte ist viel zu aggressiv mit Tastatur. Beim Heli die Richtungssteuerung mit Mausbewegung ist auch gut gemeint aber beschissen umgesetzt. Viel zu aggressiv. Und wenn man mit den dpi zu stark runtergehen würde ist dann der Shooterpart unspielbar. Warum die Richtungswahl beim Heli nicht via Pfeiltasten funktioniert bleibt wohl das Geheimnis der Entwickler. Denn Belegen läßt sich diese Funktion nicht. Ist fixiert.

@Wynn: PS: Wegen Deus Ex: Ich hatte damit auch keinerlei Probleme bislang. Das sieht bei Dir ja echt übel aus.


----------



## Wynn (23. Oktober 2016)

alt und tab hilft meist ^^ sind halt bugs die einzelfälle sind.

ebend hatte ich auch wieder fiesen menü bug - ich konnte das menü nicht schliessen es ging immer wieder auf - ich musste erst zum desktop wechseln und dann zurück damit menü zu geht


----------



## smutjesmooth (23. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nein. Ich habe nicht vorbestellt. Stand und steht eventuell noch auf meiner Wunschliste aber ich will erst einmal abwarten (offensichtlich zu Recht wenn ich mir so die Probleme mit der Steuerung ansehe). Der Rest flutscht problemlos. Das ist umso mehr schade.  Die eingebauten Ideen im Spiel finde ich auch genial (darf nur leider nicht darauf eingehen). Ich habe mich einfach nur registriert für den Technical Test. Der Rest war dann halt Glück. Nur so richtig gefallen will mir die Steuerung von Flugzeug und Heli nicht. Und das ist noch echt diplomatisch formuliert. Denn wie gesagt den Heli in der Luft dort hin zu bewegen wo Du ihn haben willst und zu landen ist schon ein Kunststück. Beim Flugzeug hingegen keinerlei Chancen mit Tastatur. Der Bock steigt beim geringsten Tastendruck auf Nase hoch (was ich aber zum Start brauche) mit einem mal steil fast 90 Grad hoch, geht sofort in den Stall und klatscht runter. Da ist noch ordentlich dran zu arbeiten.  Die Steuerung der Fluggeräte ist viel zu aggressiv mit Tastatur. Beim Heli die Richtungssteuerung mit Mausbewegung ist auch gut gemeint aber beschissen umgesetzt. Viel zu aggressiv. Und wenn man mit den dpi zu stark runtergehen würde ist dann der Shooterpart unspielbar. Warum die Richtungswahl beim Heli nicht via Pfeiltasten funktioniert bleibt wohl das Geheimnis der Entwickler. Denn Belegen läßt sich diese Funktion nicht. Ist fixiert.
> 
> @Wynn: PS: Wegen Deus Ex: Ich hatte damit auch keinerlei Probleme bislang. Das sieht bei Dir ja echt übel aus.


Nach Ghost Recon Future Soldier ist die Reihe für mich eh gestorben..........


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Steuerung der Fluggeräte ist viel zu aggressiv mit Tastatur. Beim Heli die Richtungssteuerung mit Mausbewegung ist auch gut gemeint aber beschissen umgesetzt. Viel zu aggressiv. Und wenn man mit den dpi zu stark runtergehen würde ist dann der Shooterpart unspielbar. Warum die Richtungswahl beim Heli nicht via Pfeiltasten funktioniert bleibt wohl das Geheimnis der Entwickler. Denn Belegen läßt sich diese Funktion nicht. Ist fixiert.


Hast du denn mal ein Gamepad ausprobiert? Solche Multiplattformspiele sind nunmal in erster Linie dafür ausgelegt. Und ob sich Belegungen und die Qualität der Steuerung nicht noch bessern, ist ja lange nicht gesagt. Das scheint ja sowas wie ne beta zu sein, und da kann man nie aufs fertige Produkt schliessen. Oder sollte man auf jeden Fall nicht. Für mich wäre das allenfalls ein Einblick, ich würde nie meine beta-Erfahrungen für einen Kauf heranziehen.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2016)

Jepp. Hoffen wir mal. Mit Pad gespielt? Nein. Bei Shootern bevorzuge ich immer noch Maus+Tastatur. Hoffe mal, daß Du Recht hast und das finale Produkt diesbezüglich besser ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2016)

*Assassins Creed - Unity*

28 Stunden. Zuletzt hat sich mir zufällig mitten im Spiel der Gratis-DLC "Dead Kings" offenbart, als ich mit der Kutsche Paris verlassen und nochmal kurz zu Arnos Heimat zurückkehren wollte. War ja die Entschädigung an alle Spieler für den damals desolaten Release-Zustand des Spiels. Erwies sich am Ende als unerwartet lange Zugabe, 4-5 Stunden sind darin bestimmt geflossen. Und das auf ähnlich hohem Niveau wie das Hauptspiel. Kann man echt nicht meckern.

*Titan Quest - Anniversary Edition*

26 Stunden. Kurz davor mich von Ägypten zu verabschieden um nun Babylon/Asien, der dritten und letzten Welt einen Besuch abzustatten. Das Spiel ist und bleibt ein Sucht-Macher.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (24. Oktober 2016)

Wer spielt'n Battlefield 1 und mag evtl. am Wochenende oder abends mal 'ne Runde online zocken? Mehr als 'ne Stunde, also 2-3 Runden, spiele ich am Stück aber meist nicht, dann lässt meine Aufmerksamkeit nach, ich treff nicht mehr und werd pissig.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich will am WE loslegen. Hab im SP nur noch die letzte Missionsfolge vor mir. Danach gehts im MP los.


----------



## MrFob (24. Oktober 2016)

Assassins Creed Rogue: Ich hatte mir ja eigentlich vorgenommen nur die Story durchzuspielen aber habe dann doch schon wieder ein paar Locations im Nordatlantik abgefahren. Eigentlich ein schoene Spiel. Ist halt genau das fuer Black Flag, was Brotherhood/Revelations fuer AC2 war. Mehr vom gleichen, aber auf gewohnt hohem Niveau. Ich finde nur, mit den ganzen Gadgets reicht es langsam. Jetzt habe ich 10 verschiedenen Arten von Pfeilen, Granaten, Pistolenkugeln und und und. Das wirkt langsam echt ueberfrachtet. Und am Ende des Tages benutze ich sowieso nur die Dolche. 

Ausserdem habe ich am Wochenende kurz in die Star Citizen Alpha reingespielt, da man die ja zur Zeit umsonst ausprobieren kann. Das Fluggefuehl braucht noch etwas eingewhoehnung aber macht schon mal ziemlich viel Spass (auch mit Maus und Tastatur). Ich hoffe, dass sie mit der Alpha 3.0 wirklich etwas raushauen, dass mehr oder weniger als kleine Version eines Spiels durchgeht. Dann bin ich auch mit einem Package dabei.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Oktober 2016)

Gerade mal wieder* Medieval 2: Total War* installliert, zum ich weiß nicht wievielten Male. Dieses Spiel lässt mich auch zehn Jahre nach Release nicht los, für mich immer noch der beste Total War-Teil.

*Stellaris *habe ich nach einer letztlich nur kurzen, wenn auch sehr intensiven Phase jetzt doch wieder abgebrochen. Trotz überarbeitetem Interface mit Version 1.3 ist es mir auf Dauer immer noch zu unkomfortabel. Gerade wenn man so ein riesiges Sternenreich verwaltet, sollte man doch meinen, die Entwickler hätten an Automatismen und Vereinfachungen der alltäglichen Aufgaben gedacht. Aber nein, nach dem grandiosen Start versumpft das Spiel letztlich doch zu sehr in Mikromanagement wie so ziemlich jedes 4X-Titel. Und den Sektoren-Gouverneuren kann man weiterhin keinen Planeten anvertrauen, weil die Dösbaddel ihre Welten nur unzureichend weiterentwickeln.


----------



## svd (24. Oktober 2016)

So, war zwar manchmal eine elendige Jagd nach Pixeln gewesen, mit einem riesigen Mauszeiger (Heugabel auf Teller Spaghetti), aber die Story und die netten Charaktere haben's rausgerissen. 
"Runaway 1" ist also beendet. Demnächst wird's wohl weitergehen.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Oktober 2016)

So BF1 SP ist durch. Fehlen nur noch ein paar Herausforderungen. Ist aber Wurst. Morgen geht es bei Wildlands weiter sofern Uplay mich dieses mal reinläßt. Und Mafia 3 ist auch noch da....

Am WE vielleicht auch schon eher geht es dann in den BF1 MP


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So BF1 SP ist durch. Fehlen nur noch ein paar Herausforderungen. Ist aber Wurst. Morgen geht es bei Wildlands weiter sofern Uplay mich dieses mal reinläßt. Und Mafia 3 ist auch noch da....
> 
> Am WE vielleicht auch schon eher geht es dann in den BF1 MP


War der SP ausnahmsweise mal länger als die üblichen 5 Stunden? Und vor allem: War dieser diesmal überzeugen(der)?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin nicht unbedingt der Maßstab. Ich brauche für den COD SP auch 10-12h. Weil ich nach den Intels suche. Aber bei mir waren es wegen der Suche nach den  Feldhandbüchern in BF1 SP 10-11h. Und ich habe noch nicht einmal alle Herausforderungen gelöst. Der SP ist meines Erachtens mit Abstand der beste von DICE. Und überzeugend da kein Alleskönner aufgetreten ist. Auch wenn man die Gegenseite ausgespart hat.
Die Atmosphäre war Top. Ebenso die Effekte.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (25. Oktober 2016)

*Mafia 3 

*Nach circa 30 Stunden inklusive aller Nebenmissionen beendet. Bin echt enttäuscht - und zwar nicht, weil das Actionspiel so schlecht ist. Im Gegenteil: Mafia 3 steht für mich auf einem guten Fundament. Die Story im Doku-Stil ist klasse inszeniert, die Figuren einschließlich Nebenakteure (Burke, der Pater und CIA-Freund von Lincoln) überaus interessant. Die Autoren verzetteln sich am Ende auch nicht mit den moralischen Dilemma solcher Gangster-Stories, die drei Auflösungen (besonders das gute und schlechte Ende) sind meiner Meinung nach vorbildlich gelungen. Von dem fantastischen Soundtrack möchte ich gar nicht erst reden. Auch das Mafia-Feeling ist für mich vorhanden, das Erobern von Bezirken passt thematisch dazu, ebenso die darauf folgende Debatten um die letztendliche Aufteilung. Leider ist die Open World blutleer, nach dem ersten Spieldrittel hapert das Pacing extrem (Missionen nach dem immer gleichen Muster, super langweilige "Fahr-mit-Truck/Boot-nach-X-Aufgaben, nur drei Gegnertypen) und Bugs hatte ich in Unmengen (Charaktere haben sich vor meinen Augen verdoppelt, der Don am Ende ist sogar von den Toten (!!!!) auferstanden....) Schade.


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2016)

Deus ex 4 derzeit 8 1/2 Stunden

Story mässig bin ich in dem zweiten Bezirk von Prag

Ich habe die Kanalisation und alles andere aufgedeckt bin in den Häusern überall gewesen und co. Aber irgendwie kommt mir in Deus ex 4 die Welt kleiner vor als in Deus Ex 3. Detroit wo wir in Deus ex 3 gestartet hatten wirkte gefühlt grösser. Während ich in Prag wo wir man am anfang startet ich etwas hin und herlaufe und dann heisst für die nächste mission bitte fahr mit der ubahn in die nächste zone von Prag. Vieleicht kommt mir deshalb auch in deus ex 4 alles kleiner vor weil es in 4 zonen unterteilt ist und man adam jensen in der ubahn beim warten auf den ladescreen zuschauen kann.


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2016)

Nachdem auch jetzt ME2 abgeschlossen ist muss ich eines sagen und das ist so ein Detail das irgendwie am schlimmsten am Spiel war und das es sich mit anderen Titeln teilt:

Das Spiel hält einen für dumm! -.-
Planeten scannen ist ja schön und gut (und langweilig), aber egal wie oft man es schon gemacht hat, wenn man sich etwas Zeit lässt oder im Fall von zu frühen auslösen der Fähigkeiten bevor der Cooldown abgelaufen ist kommt immer der Nervige Hinweiß ...
Ansonsten, jetzt mit so allen 3 Spielen innerhalb von Kürzester Zeit im Kopf, immerhin ist man vom Deckungsshooter wieder zurück zum RPG gegangen beim dritten Teil, alleine durch das Detail das sich das Lesen der ganzen Sachen die so rum liegen wieder lohnt, weil es Punkte dafür gibt und nicht nur eine bestimmte Menge im debriefing.

Und wenn man sich mal die Castingliste anschaut, es ist auch schon interessant wie viele Star Trek Schauspieler man für Mass Effect verpflichtet hat, auch wenn nicht unbedingt alle so super waren


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Vieleicht kommt mir deshalb auch in deus ex 4 alles kleiner vor weil es in 4 zonen unterteilt ist und man adam jensen in der ubahn beim warten auf den ladescreen zuschauen kann.



Eigentlich gibt es nur zwei Zonen. Die am Anfang und dann die riesengroße, wo auch das Europol-Hauptquartier ist. Die U-Bahn-Stationen dort dienen ja nur dazu, die Laufwege zu verkürzen, da gibt es keine einzelnen Zonen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Oktober 2016)

Hab jetzt auch die Kampagne von *Battlefield 1* durchgespielt.
Hat mir ganz gut gefallen, weil es mit den Kapiteln aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln mal ein neuer Ansatz war.
Da konnten sie auch storymäßig nicht so viel falsch machen, weil es ja im Grunde nur um die Kriegserfahrungen von fünf verschiedenen Personen ging.
Nur schade, dass es sich dabei lediglich um Kämpfer der Westalliierten handelt.
Wenn sie dem Satz "Hinter jedem Gewehr ist eine echte Person" aus dem Intro hätten gerecht werden wollen, dann hätte man den Krieg aus auch Sicht eines Deutschen, eines Russen oder eines Osmanen zeigen müssen.

Am besten gefallen hat mir das letzte Kapitel mit der Beduinin.
Vor allem der mittlere Abschnitt, wo man dieses riesige Wüstengebiet frei zu Pferde ausspähen und seine Schritte planen konnte.
Da hab ich das Spiel fast wie ein Dishonored gespielt. Erst alle Gegner ausgekundschaftet und dann einen nach dem anderen lautlos ausgeschaltet.
Aber auch die Dogfights mit den alten Doppel- und Dreideckern fand ich ganz spaßig.


----------



## MrFob (26. Oktober 2016)

Bin immer noch mit AC:Rogue beschaeftigt aber habe mir mal im Sale Vorgestern TESO besorgt und mal den Prolog gespielt. Gefaellt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Zumindest das Kampfsystem erinnert stark an die SP Teile, was mMn um einiges besser ist, als der typische MMO Standard. Ich werde die MMO Komponente wahrscheinlich komplett ignorieren und einfahc Tamriel ein weig auf eigene Faust erkunden. Der erste Blick auf Stros M'Kai sah schon mal ganz nett aus.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (26. Oktober 2016)

*Battlefield 1 (Kampagne)*
Finde die fünf Kriegsgeschichten persönlich recht öde. Figuren bleiben alle furchtbar blass, ihr Leid für mich kaum nachvollziehbar (historischer Kontext mal ausgeblendet). Erzählungen wirkt allgemein sehr gehetzt, wird besonders bei der italienischen und australischen Geschichte deutlich. Letztere strotzt sogar nur voller alberner Klischees ("Veteran ärgert sich wegen einem Frischling, binnen Sekunden entsteht eine Art Vater-Sohn-Beziehung"). Spielerisch ist die Kampagne auch allenfalls Mittelmaß. Dass sich DICE bei den einzelnen Missionen um Abwechslung bemühte, ist zwar positiv. Dem gegenüber steht aber die katastrophale KI und teils absurd schlechte Missionsdesign. Beispiel zweite Mission der Australien-Kampange: Man rennt zu Punkt X, dann wieder zurück zum Startpunkt, dann wieder zu Punkt X, wo man kurz drei Gegnerwellen abwehrt. Nein, das wirkt einfach alles zu sehr bemüht. :/


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Oktober 2016)

WoW: Legion...zum ersten Mal in Karazhan 2.0. 
Hut ab, Blizzard...Retrogefühle, ziemlich knackige Bosse und Trash, nicht an Laufwege gespart...  

Es macht echt Laune, ist knifflig und dauert. Da ist erstmal nichts mit einfach nur durch rennen. Da hatte ich in den anderen Instanzen deutlich weniger Probleme. 
Aber das mit den Laufwegen muss Blizzard noch irgendwie regeln. Man verbringt mehr Zeit mit der Lauferei, als mit allem anderen.

Ansonsten...dickes Lob an Blizzard.  Abgesehen davon, dass Legion schon jetzt mehr zu bieten hat, als WoD zuvor nach 2 Jahren.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Oktober 2016)

*Assetto Corsa*

So richtig warm bin ich mit dem 918 Spyder noch nicht geworden. Hab vorhin trotzdem eine 7:02:310 auf der Nordschleife geschafft. Damit bin ich eigentlich schon sehr zufrieden, auch wenn die Runde alles andere als gut war.
Die Karre ist nur am rutschen und untersteuern. Irgendwie fehlt da Downforce an der Vorderachse und die Reifen sind total überfordert.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Oktober 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> *Assetto Corsa*
> 
> So richtig warm bin ich mit dem 918 Spyder noch nicht geworden. Hab vorhin trotzdem eine 7:02:310 auf der Nordschleife geschafft. Damit bin ich eigentlich schon sehr zufrieden, auch wenn die Runde alles andere als gut war.
> Die Karre ist nur am rutschen und untersteuern. Irgendwie fehlt da Downforce an der Vorderachse und die Reifen sind total überfordert.



Unter welchen Streckenbedingungen? Optimal + 26 Grad? Das Auto ist halt ne Ecke schwerer, als der Ferrari und der McLaren, aber hat dafür andere Stärken. Aber persönlich finde ich den Cayman und Carrera S aber interessanter in Sachen Straßenfahrzeuge. Da ist einfach mehr Leben auf der Hinterachse weil Heckantrieb. In der zweiten Runde Nordschleife im 918 geht mir auch meist auf der Döttinger Höhe die Batteriepower aus, was in Sachen Rundenzeit auch nicht optimal ist. Aber anderen Seite hat Mark Lieb in seiner echten Rekordrunde aber wohl auch an der Stelle Energie gespart.


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2016)

Deus Ex 4 die Mission wo ich im Bahnhof einen 3D Scan holen muss hat irgendwie einen Script Bug oder so.

Ich habe 2 wachen betäubt an die anderen habe ich mich vorbeigeschlichen durch lüftungschächte und co. Ich verlass die Questzone und mein Chef beschwert sich ich hätte ein Massaker voller Blut und Gedärme hinterlassen und alle anderen sagen das auch. Obwohl ich non lethal und ohne alarm die mission gemacht habe.


----------



## Chemenu (28. Oktober 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Unter welchen Streckenbedingungen? Optimal + 26 Grad? Das Auto ist halt ne Ecke schwerer, als der Ferrari und der McLaren, aber hat dafür andere Stärken. Aber persönlich finde ich den Cayman und Carrera S aber interessanter in Sachen Straßenfahrzeuge. Da ist einfach mehr Leben auf der Hinterachse weil Heckantrieb.



Strecke "Fast" und ich glaube es waren 12°C. Kühlere Temperaturen sind besser für die Motorleistung. 
Bei mir "verhungert" das Ding trotzdem auf der Geraden. Ab 270 km/h geht nix mehr voran, dauert dann bis zum Ende der Geraden (Hohenrain) um auf 300 zu kommen... 


# Edit

Wie macht der das? Der kommt da locker auf 330 km/h. 
Am Setup kann man ja nichts verändern bzgl. Top Speed. Und den Hotlap Modus für die MGU hab ich auch gewählt. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HiVxzTfHS4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Oktober 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Strecke "Fast" und ich glaube es waren 12°C. Kühlere Temperaturen sind besser für die Motorleistung.
> Bei mir "verhungert" das Ding trotzdem auf der Geraden. Ab 270 km/h geht nix mehr voran, dauert dann bis zum Ende der Geraden (Hohenrain) um auf 300 zu kommen...
> 
> 
> ...



Bin gerade auf 7:00:701 gekommen mit auf Optimal und 26 Grad und da ist noch ne Menge Platz nach oben (bin recht dreckig gefahren). Mit der niedrigeren Temperatur muss ich morgen mal testen. Das Geschwindigkeitsproblem könnte daher kommen, dass zum Schluss die Hybridpower aufgebraucht ist. Ich hab ein paar mal umgeschaltet zwischen Hotlap und Hybrid Race und bin damit zum Schluss auch auf ca. 330 km/h auf der Döttinger Höhe gekommen. Wenn ich die ganze Runde den Hotlap-Modus anhabe, dann fehlt mir zum Schluss auch die Power.  Das Video kann ich so schnell leider nicht hochladen.


----------



## Chemenu (28. Oktober 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf 7:00:701 gekommen mit auf Optimal und 26 Grad und da ist noch ne Menge Platz nach oben (bin recht dreckig gefahren). Mit der niedrigeren Temperatur muss ich morgen mal testen. Das Geschwindigkeitsproblem könnte daher kommen, dass zum Schluss die Hybridpower aufgebraucht ist. Ich hab ein paar mal umgeschaltet zwischen Hotlap und Hybrid Race und bin damit zum Schluss auch auf ca. 330 km/h auf der Döttinger Höhe gekommen. Wenn ich die ganze Runde den Hotlap-Modus anhabe, dann fehlt mir zum Schluss auch die Power.  Das Video kann ich so schnell leider nicht hochladen.



Bei mir verhält sich das Auto sehr komisch in Sachen Top Speed. Es reicht z.B. auch einmal sehr leicht eine Leitplanke zu tuschieren und schwupps, rennt die Kiste nur noch 270 oder weniger. OK, wäre ja in echt auch so wenn die Spurstange verbogen ist.^^
Aber bei meiner Runde hab ich definitiv nichts berührt, die war sauber. So wirklich verstanden hab ich das Hybrid System noch nicht. Auch doof dass man zwar auf Knopfdruck Power abrufen kann, jedoch nicht bestimmen kann dass nicht ständig automatisch Saft aus der Batterie gezogen wird.
Ich würde das dann lieber komplett selbst steuern wann ich die Elektromotoren nutzen will...


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Deus Ex 4 die Mission wo ich im Bahnhof einen 3D Scan holen muss hat irgendwie einen Script Bug oder so.
> 
> Ich habe 2 wachen betäubt an die anderen habe ich mich vorbeigeschlichen durch lüftungschächte und co. Ich verlass die Questzone und mein Chef beschwert sich ich hätte ein Massaker voller Blut und Gedärme hinterlassen und alle anderen sagen das auch. Obwohl ich non lethal und ohne alarm die mission gemacht habe.



Scheint ein Bug zu sein. Den hatte ich damals schon in der Testversion. Hat allerdings bis auf die nervigen Kommentare der Kollegen keine Auswirkungen.

Ich spiele immer noch *Medieval 2 mit Stainless Steel-Mod* (bessere KI) und in der Rolle von Frankreich. Habe nach gut 60 Zügen jetzt endlich Frankreich in seinen heutigen Grenzen wiederhergestellt und darüber hinaus expandiert. Nach der Eroberung des von Rebellen gehaltenen Irlands ist es mir auch gelungen, in einem Überraschungskrieg den kompletten Süden Englands für mich zu gewinnen, bevor der Papst auf einem Friedensvertrag bestand. 

Während zwei meiner Armeen auf einem Kreuzzug in Richtung Jerusalem unterwegs waren, entschloss sich Genua zu einer Attacke auf meine südliche Grenze. Also schnell die restlichen Truppen über den Kanal gesetzt und zum Gegenschlag angesetzt. An den Mauern von Genua selbst kam es zur Entscheidungsschlacht. Der Sieger: meine Franzosen. Für den nächsten Zug hatte ich bereits die Belagerung Mailands angeordnet, eine der letzten vier Städte des Feindes. Doch da meldet sich mal wieder der Papst und droht mit Exkommunikation. Na gut, dann eben Frieden. Macht ja auch nichts, denn mit Sizilien hat sich schon das nächste Angriffsziel angeboten: Die Sizilianer wurden selbst gerade exkommuniziert, weshalb ich sie gefahrlos angreifen kann. Und zwar mit meinen zwei Kreuzfahrer-Armeen, die gerade von einem erfolgreichen Feldzug in Jerusalem zurückkehren. 

Die Heilige Stadt selbst habe ich übrigens den Deutschen überlassen, genau wie das unterwegs eroberte Gaza. Dafür habe ich mir Besitzungen in Europa gesichert, die weitaus näher an meinem Reich sind - Metz und (durch eine Unachtsamkeit meinerseits) Salzburg. Nun ist Salzburg leider doch etwas weiter entfernt von meiner Grenze, dazwischen liegen zwei, drei Regionen des Heiligen Römischen Reiches. Aber gut, das sind ja meine Verbündeten, wir haben beide militärischen Zugang in den Gebieten des jeweils anderen. Was soll da schon schief gehen? Oh-oh, wo haben die Siizilianer denn die ganzen Truppen her ...?

------

Nach einem weiteren erfolglosen Versuch, *Battlefield 1* im Mehrspielermodus zu spielen (laaaaaaangweilig!), werde ich heute mal *Titanfall 2* ausprobieren. Bin auf die Kampagne gespannt


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (28. Oktober 2016)

*Civilization 6
*Noch Fragen?


----------



## smutjesmooth (28. Oktober 2016)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> *Civilization 6
> *Noch Fragen?


WoW Legion. Noch Fragen ? 

es hat mich einfach mal wieder gepackt ins WoW Universum einzutauchen. Hab mir vorhin noch Legion geholt und bin gespannt auf den neuen Content. Nach den Wertungen und Userkommentaren hab ich nix falsch gemacht. So nun noch ein schönes Wochenende gewünscht ich bin weg .............


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Oktober 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Bei mir verhält sich das Auto sehr komisch in Sachen Top Speed. Es reicht z.B. auch einmal sehr leicht eine Leitplanke zu tuschieren und schwupps, rennt die Kiste nur noch 270 oder weniger. OK, wäre ja in echt auch so wenn die Spurstange verbogen ist.^^
> Aber bei meiner Runde hab ich definitiv nichts berührt, die war sauber. So wirklich verstanden hab ich das Hybrid System noch nicht. Auch doof dass man zwar auf Knopfdruck Power abrufen kann, jedoch nicht bestimmen kann dass nicht ständig automatisch Saft aus der Batterie gezogen wird.
> Ich würde das dann lieber komplett selbst steuern wann ich die Elektromotoren nutzen will...



270 ist schon echt wenig. Selbst ohne Elektro-Power müsste der knapp unter die 300er Marke kommen.  Das könnte aber tatsächlich damit zutun haben, dass du die maximale Leistung manuell abrufst, was dann auch wirklich wohl das Maximum ist, was das System hergibt (und entsprechend schnell die Batterien leersaugt). Aber stimmt schon: So ein Nur-Verbrennungsmotor-Modus fehlt dem Auto. Der P1 hat's definitiv (nennt sich Recharging oder so), was es beim Porsche schwer macht, mehrere Runden hinteinander zu fahren und sich dabei die Leistung einzuteilen.

Hab's übrigens gerade nochmal bei 12 Grad und "fast" versucht und bin dabei im 7:01:xxx Bereich gelandet. Evtl. lade ich später noch ein Video hoch, aber dafür werd ich dann nen eigenen Thread eröffnen. Nicht für das Video, aber halt um Hotlaps zu vergleichen, auch in anderen Simulationen und Rennspielen. Irgendwie hat mich das im Moment wieder gepackt, auch in Automobilista, obwohl ich definitiv nicht der schnellste Fahrer bin.


----------



## Taiwez (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mich tatsächlich dazu breit schlagen lassen, battlefield 1 zu kaufen.. spielt das noch wer von euch? Heute Abend würde ich wohl da sein..[emoji1]


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich evtl. Bin aber kein Pro. K/D Ratio irgendwo bei 1:5 bis 1:10. Kann auch mal besser sein. Kommt immer auf das Team und seinen Support an.


----------



## Taiwez (29. Oktober 2016)

ich erwarte auch überhaupt nix von irgendwem, wobei Spaß beim Spielen wäre schon gut.  kannst mir ja mal deine Origin ID schicken, wenn du magst!


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2016)

heiße bei Origin Lukin1971


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Oktober 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich hab mich tatsächlich dazu breit schlagen lassen, battlefield 1 zu kaufen.. spielt das noch wer von euch? Heute Abend würde ich wohl da sein..[emoji1]



Am Wochenende bin ich immer mal am Start, unter der Woche höchstens abends für 1-2 Runden. Spiele meistens Scout, der auch scoutet oder Medic, der auch tatsächlich verarztet. Ich spiele meistens auch mit Headset. Wer Bock hat, dem geb ich auch gern mal 'nen Link zum Discord-Server durch, den ich mit paar Leuten nutze. Find ich inzwischen wesentlich praktischer als TeamSpeak.

Origin ID: AngryChallenger


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2016)

BF1 MP. Allerdings gibt es bei mir immer noch den Wiederbelebungs - nicht schießen können Bug (bin zu 90 % Supporter der supportet). Nur wenn keiner Anti-Tank machen will und Tanks Ärger machen gehe ich als Assault.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Oktober 2016)

Scheiß Civilization 6, jetzt ist es schon wieder 3 Uhr.
Oh wait, es ist 2 Uhr. Danke Zeitumstellung. Schon ist es nur noch halb so schlimm.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Scheiß Civilization 6, jetzt ist es schon wieder 3 Uhr.
> Oh wait, es ist 2 Uhr. Danke Zeitumstellung. Schon ist es nur noch halb so schlimm.



Eine Stunde geschenkt also noch eine Runde ^^



Ich werd morgen Fallout 4 installieren nachdem alle DLCs draussen sind, es viele Mods gibt und es ein Fix gibt womit man sogar mit Mods noch Achivments bekommt.

Ansonsten morgen Deus Ex 4 weiterzocken


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

Die Karriere von "Assetto Corsa" hat das gleiche Problem wie die von "Project CARS": stellt man sich den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu leicht ein, ist es keine Herausforderung; stellt man ihn auf zu schwer, ist schnell mal eine halbe Stunde für die Katz. Das ist bei "GT" oder "Driveclub" besser gelöst: ein Schwierigkeitsgrad für alle. Hier hat gerade "Driveclub" einen für meine persönlichen Bedürfnisse guten Kompromiß gefunden: die Karriere war fordernd, erforderte aber auch keine übermenschlichen Anstrengungen. So manchesmal habe ich bei "Driveclub" vor Frust ins Lenkrad gebissen, mich dann aber wieder drangesetzt und dann, nach langer, langer harter Arbeit, tatsächlich alle Sterne eingesammelt. Es war toll zu sehen, wie man anfangs erstmal 20 Sekunden Rückstand hatte und sich dachte, das schaffe ich nie, aber mit ein bißchen Übung und ein paar Tränen ging es dann doch. So muß eine gute Karriere sein und nicht anders.

Das Zeitfahren bei "AC" ist da ein anderes Kaliber, hier gibt es keinen Schwierigkeitsgrad, den man runterregeln kann. Hier muß man sich dann wohl auch mit den Settings beschäftigen und etwas von Autos verstehen. Da hapert es bei mir ja immer, ich verstehe eben nicht, was Spur und Sturz ist und bei welchem Karrosserietyp man eher hinten oder vorne die Bremsen nachjustiert. Da sind die Schrauber im Vorteil. Ich versuche mir dann bei sowas mit Google und YouTube zu helfen. Vielleicht findet sich ja irgendwo der entscheidene Tip, der noch die letzten zwei Sekunden bringt. Auch das macht Spaß, ist aber eben sehr zeitintensiv.

Driften in "AC" scheint auch sehr schwer zu sein. Ich finde Driften immer etwas affig, ich finde, das sollte einfach nicht platinrelevant sein, aber mal gucken, wie das gelöst ist. In "Driveclub" war das mit Lenkrad nicht zu machen, da mußte ich dann doch auf Controller wechseln. Hier war übrigens "Dirt Rally" sehr angenehm: man lernte mit der Zeit, richtig mit der Handbremse zu fahren, das brachte dann tatsächlich immer ein paar nötige Zehntel.

Ach, und übrigens: Ich fahre immer mit Automatik.  Da finde ich es gut, wenn man am Berg, wenn die Möhre röchelt, noch mit der Schaltwippe ein Runterschalten erzwingen kann. Das ist sowohl in "Driveclub" als auch in "AC" möglich. Vorbildlich.


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mir gestern noch NBA2K17 geholt. Bin gespannt , habe nur kurz reingespielt. Aber es soll ja die beste Sportsimulation am Markt sein derzeit. Grafisch kann ich nur sagen wow. Die ersten 2 Matches kann ich vom Gameplay auch sagen wow was haben die Jungs da feines gezaubert. Es spielt sich so eingämgig und die Steuerung ist dermaßen sinnvoll umgesetzt das es Spaß macht den New York Knicks Dunks reinzubrettern. Die Inszenierung ist ebenfalls grandios.Scheint mir ein gutes zeitloses Spiel neben WoW Legion zu sein was ich hauptsächlich derzeit spiele.Legion aber eigentlich nur wegen dem neuen Content .So wie ich mich kenne ist nach spätestens 2 Monaten mein WoW Account sowieso wieder freezed bis zum nächsten Addon.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern noch NBA2K17 *geholt*.



soso.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Oktober 2016)

paar Oktober-Titel querbeet:

Battlefield 1, Skyrim SE und Titanfall 2


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. Oktober 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> soso.


https://www.instant-gaming.com/de/1398-kaufen-key-steam-nba-2k17/
Jap. Geholt. Besser gesagt gekauft. Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht mehr widerstehen.Nur weil ich einen Börse Account habe heißt das nicht das ich illegale Spiele ziehe. Du kannst gern in meinem Steam Account nachschauen dort findest du NBA2k17 auch. 
Nochmal zum Verständnis:
Ich war jahrelang bei Börse unterwegs und hab dort auch einiges geladen früher. Seit einigen Jahren ist es aber so das ich die Community dort nicht mehr missen möchte. Ausserdem kann man hier auf Pc Games nicht über Themen wie Kopierschutz etc. diskutieren. Da ich mich nicht nur privat sondern auch beruflich für solche Themen interessiere treibe ich mich natürlich auch auf solchen Seiten rum. Mag sein das Einige nun ein Problem damit haben. Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt recht egal. Nur muss nicht jeder Topic in dem ich einen kommi absetze nun mit diesem Thema gespammt werden. Ich bin alt genug und weiß was ich mache. Einen schönen Sonntag noch allen MItgliedern und Redis hier. 



LOX-TT schrieb:


> paar Oktober-Titel querbeet:
> 
> Battlefield 1, Skyrim SE und Titanfall 2



Wenn du Titanfall 2 ein paar Wochen gespielt hast wäre ein Feedback nicht schlecht. Meine Befürchtung bei dem titel ist das wie bei Teil 1 der MP sehr schnell leer sein wird was schade ist. Titanfall 1 hatte mir sehr gut gefallen. Das Gameplay kenn ich aus Twitch Streams und es spricht mich durchaus an.


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich evtl. Bin aber kein Pro. K/D Ratio irgendwo bei 1:5 bis 1:10. Kann auch mal besser sein. Kommt immer auf das Team und seinen Support an.



Haha, deshalb spiele ich keine Multiplayer, ich hab immer Angst vor der Statistik. Ich bin immer der, der sich feige unter der Treppe versteckt und trotzdem 5mal stirbt und ständig vom Team wiederbelebt werden muß. Obwohl, einmal, in "RDR", da hab ich tatsächlich den Gejagten gekriegt. Der hatte sich eine Weile ganz gut gehalten, ich hab ihm dann mit einem Molli den Garaus gemacht. Einmal nicht hingeguckt, und, tja ...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Oktober 2016)

Nach 30 Stunden die erste Partie in Civ 6 durch. Einen kompletten Kontinent unter Barbarossas Führung geeint, die neue Welt mit nuklearen Sprengköpfen dem Erdboden gleich gemacht und somit alle 18 Nationen aus der Geschichte getilgt. 
Toller Nachfolger, macht wieder viel Spaß auch wenn ich finde, dass das Spiel ab der Moderne nicht wirklich ausbalanciert ist.

Was wirklich nett gemacht ist, dass man einem gleich zwei Versionen von Nuklearwaffen in die Hand drückt , jedoch fallen diese viel zu stark aus. Wenn die die Stadtverteidigung komplett vernichten, sich diese über eine Vielzahl an Runden nie erhohlt, der Fallout um einer Stadt im fortgeschrittenen Spielverlauf ebenso eine ewige Rundenzeit zum abklingen braucht und der Handwerker nur 3 kontaminierte Felder reinigen darf (gut ob der Militärpionier das besser kann, müsste ich wohl noch ausprobieren), macht es die Kriegsführung viel zu einfach. Da man nur noch eine Einheit durch die radioaktiv verseuchten Gebiete schicken muss und die Stadt ohne Mühe zu Fall bringt. 
Ebenso fehlt der Stadt Luftverteidigung, Bomber und Jäger sind unzerstörbar, bis der Gegner mal seine Luftabwehr aus dem Boden stampft, brennen die Städte schon ewig. Da muss einfach den Städten beim Eintritt ins Zeitalter der Luftfahrt die Abwehr gegen Flugzeuge gutgeschrieben werden.
Auch habe ich das Gefühl die KI richtet sich dieses Mal sehr stark nach den Siegpunkten. Ist man erstmal oben auf, kommt von gegnerischen Seite nichts mehr. Russlands enorme Seemacht brachte mich zum Schlucken (an die 20 Geländefelder gefüllt mit Kriegsschiffen), nur setzt die keiner ein. Die Skythen saßen ab dem Industriezeitalter auf einem Topf voll Gold und auch hier passierte nichts.

Wünschen würde ich mir wieder Naturkatastrophen, wie Erdbeben, Vulkanausbrüche... , globale Erwärmung und zivile Katastrophen wie Absturz von Passagierflugzeugen, Krankheitswellen in der Nähe von Regenwälder..., die einfach Mal so in den Spielverlauf eingestreut werden, könnte sich ja dann auch negativ auf z.B. die Tourismusbewertung ausüben. Waren immer so schöne Spielmechaniken, die mir am 3. und 4. Teil viel Freude bereiteten. Das passt alles mehr denn je ins Spiel.
Auch einige weitere Einheiten wären sehr nett. Die Rückkehr von Cruise Missiles als Beispiel, wenn man schon ein Raketensilo bauen kann dann wären eine weitere Raketenart als Alternative zu den Nuklearwaffen sehr wünschenswert. 
Könnte hier bestimmt noch eine Menge mehr aufzählen, doch die nächste Partie mit Barbarossa ruft schon.


----------



## golani79 (30. Oktober 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich hab mich tatsächlich dazu breit schlagen lassen, battlefield 1 zu kaufen.. spielt das noch wer von euch? Heute Abend würde ich wohl da sein..[emoji1]



Spiel auch BF1 - gleicher Nick bei Origin wie hier.
Momentan bin ich meist als Medic unterwegs.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Oktober 2016)

Hab mal einen Battlefield-Thread aufgemacht, weil wegen Übersicht.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Haha, deshalb spiele ich keine Multiplayer, ich hab immer Angst vor der Statistik. Ich bin immer der, der sich feige unter der Treppe versteckt und trotzdem 5mal stirbt und ständig vom Team wiederbelebt werden muß. Obwohl, einmal, in "RDR", da hab ich tatsächlich den Gejagten gekriegt. Der hatte sich eine Weile ganz gut gehalten, ich hab ihm dann mit einem Molli den Garaus gemacht. Einmal nicht hingeguckt, und, tja ...



Das stört mich nicht. Was mich stört sind offensichtliche Cheater und wenn ein Team einen Egotrip macht und die Leute nicht in der Lage sind kooperativ zu arbeiten. Ob ich 10 mal draufgehe für einen Hit oder gar nicht ist mir Wumpe.


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das stört mich nicht. Was mich stört sind offensichtliche Cheater und wenn ein Team einen Egotrip macht und die Leute nicht in der Lage sind kooperativ zu arbeiten. Ob ich 10 mal draufgehe für einen Hit oder gar nicht ist mir Wumpe.



Es ist ja auch ein schönes Gefühl, wenn im allgemeinen Kampfgeschehen das Soziale nicht vernachlässigt wird und man endlich die erlösende Spritze bekommt. Aber ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dem Team nur ein Pferdefuß zu sein. Aber nuja, ich hab ja auch verweigert, ich würde im III. Weltkrieg mich freiwillig fürs Lazarett melden, aber von der Front verstehe ich nichts ...


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2016)

Der 3. WK wird anders laufen (vermute ich mal straff). Da wirds keine Frontlinien geben sondern man wird aus der Ferne essentielle Punkte vom Feind schädigen (Cyberkrieg). Meine Vermutung. Wenn neuralgische Punkte durch Hackerangriffe zerstört werden braucht man keine Armeen. Teilweise läuft dieser ja schon durch dezentrale Aktionen wie Anschläge der IS die ich auch mit dazu zähle.

Hast Du mal den Roman Blackout gelesen ? Der ist zwar als Roman verpackt, umfaßt aber sehr viel Wahres. 

http://www.thalia.de/shop/home/arti...3-442-38029-4/ID33790317.html?ProvID=11000482

Man braucht keine 2 Mio Mann Armee. Es langen Elektronikspezialisten, die die Stromversorgung und Kraftwerke sabotieren und der Feind liegt mit wenigen Schlägen KO am Boden. Ohne einen einzigen Schuß abgeben zu müssen.

In unserem Fortschrittswahn haben wir uns von modernen Einrichtungen zu abhängig gemacht und wären bei einem Verlust nicht in der Lage dieses zu kompensieren. Das ist unsere große Achillesferse.


PS: Und klar ärgert mich das mit BF1 auch wenn ich abgeknallt wäre. Anders wäre es unlogisch. Aber es ist für mich nicht so störend, daß ich das Spiel deswegen nicht mehr spielen will. Ich lebe damit und versuche halt aus meinen Fehlern zu lernen. Umgehe Camper und versuche sie zu schlagen. Ich hab auch schon (gut lucky shots) mit einem MG auf mittlere Distanz einen Sniper ausgeschalten. Zwar mit 2 Magazinen aber der war hin.


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der 3. WK wird anders laufen (vermute ich mal straff). Da wirds keine Frontlinien geben sondern man wird aus der Ferne essentielle Punkte vom Feind schädigen (Cyberkrieg). Meine Vermutung. Wenn neuralgische Punkte durch Hackerangriffe zerstört werden braucht man keine Armeen. Teilweise läuft dieser ja schon durch dezentrale Aktionen wie Anschläge der IS die ich auch mit dazu zähle.
> 
> Hast Du mal den Roman Blackout gelesen ? Der ist zwar als Roman verpackt, umfaßt aber sehr viel Wahres.
> 
> ...



Genau so siehts aus. Ein Hoch auf die Digitalisierung.Stimme dir vollkommen zu. Bin mir auch sicher das der 3. WK wenn dann auf diese Weise abläuft.


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus. Ein Hoch auf die Digitalisierung.Stimme dir vollkommen zu. Bin mir auch sicher das der 3. WK wenn dann auf diese Weise abläuft.



Freut Euch nicht zu früh. Ohne Bodentruppen wurde noch niemals in der Geschichte der Menschheit ein Krieg gewonnen. Am Ende ist es Häuserkampf, und der wird dreckig.

EDIT: Satzbaufehler.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus. Ein Hoch auf die Digitalisierung.Stimme dir vollkommen zu. Bin mir auch sicher das der 3. WK wenn dann auf diese Weise abläuft.


Also sterben wir alle an einem Computer-Virus... ?!


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Freut Euch nicht zu früh. Ohne Bodentruppen wurde noch niemals in der Geschichte der Menschheit ein Krieg gewonnen. Am Ende ist es Häuserkampf, und der wird dreckig.
> 
> EDIT: Satzbaufehler.


Technisch war die Menschheit in der Geschichte auch noch nie auf dem heutigen Level angekommen.Was spricht dagegen einen Krieg ohne Bodentruppen und ohne Blutvergießen zu entscheiden / auszufechten? Richtig , eigentlich gar nichts.


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also sterben wir alle an einem Computer-Virus... ?!


Keiner redet davon das im 3.WK sinnlos viele sterben werden müssen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Technisch war die Menschheit in der Geschichte auch noch nie auf dem heutigen Level angekommen.Was spricht dagegen einen Krieg ohne Bodentruppen und ohne Blutvergießen zu entscheiden / auszufechten? Richtig , eigentlich gar nichts.



Es spricht eine Menge dagegen. Guck die USA oder die EU an, unsere Luftflotte ist die beste der Welt. Die NATO hat die Lufthoheit. Und haben wir schon einen Krieg gewonnen? Nix, null, nada, niente. Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, daß Karthago zerstört werden muß daß die Menschheit sich endlich mal aus ihrer Scheiße erheben und Kriegen eine Absage erteilen sollte.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2016)

Wenn der Feind die Elektronik der Amis lahmlegt nutzt die gesamte Hightecharmee genau ? Nichts. Und wenn essentielle Punkte zerstört sind, wird der Feind allein schon aufgrund Mangel an Strom, Wasser, Vorräten etc. aufgeben. Was glaubt Ihr wieviele Dinge von elektronischen Steuerelementen regelrecht abhängig sind ? Das sind viel mehr auch grundlegende essentielle Dinge als man beim ersten Blick auf dem Schirm hat.

Stimmt. Bislang wurde nie ein Krieg ohne Militär gewonnen aber es war auch noch nie die technische Entwicklung auf so einem Level, daß man den Feind aus der Ferne ohne jeglichen Einsatz von Soldaten KO schicken kann. Das wird dabei ausgeblendet.

Was glaubst Du wenn der Chinese austickt und große Hackerattacken losläßt. Dann ist ein amazon.de down oder Origin/Steam/Uplay nicht erreichbar gar nichts. Die entscheidenden Punkte sitzen wo ganz anders. Steuerung von Atomkraftwerken oder Elektroversorgern, Wasserversorgern, Lahmlegen von simplen Dingen wie Hausanschlüssen (keine Heizung, Wasser, Strom etc. pp), keine Versorgung mit Benzin, keine Versorgung mit Rohstoffen, Nahrungsmitteln u.s.w. Dann wenn Notstromaggregate versagen fallen auch essentielle Dinge wie Krankenhäuser dem Blackout zum Opfer u.s.w. 

Via Remotehack können die Gegner Deine Elektronik regelrecht "braten" indem sie Überspannung drauf schicken u.s.w.. Wenn dann essentielle Kernelemente dran glauben ist auch nicht mal eben Ersatz möglich. Wenn die Firma die Ersatzchips produzieren soll nicht funktioniert schaut man in die Röhre.

Diese Welle an Versorgungsaussetzern wird allein für Verluste sorgen. Ohne auch nur eine einzige Kugel zu vergeuden.

Man darf nicht den Fehler machen und solche potentiellen groß angelegten Hackerangriffe mit billigen Ddos-Attacken von irgendwelchen Kiddies vergleichen. Die sind ein Fliegenschiß dagegen. Egal wie lange und groß angelegt diese waren. Die Profis haben ganz andere Möglichkeiten.

Wie gesagt das Buch Blackout ist wirklich lesenswert und öffnet einem die Augen, wieviele Achillesfersen unser modernes elektronisches Leben für uns hat, wenn jemand diese ausnutzt um Dir zu schaden. Im Zweifelsfalle eben der Feind, der Dich am Boden liegen haben will.

Dann liegt die Luftüberwachung am Boden, Flugzeuge können nicht abheben, sind nicht koordinierbare. Sämtliche Hightech-Waffensysteme versagen u.s.w.


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

Es gefällt mir auch nicht, daß sensible Infrastrukturen einen Internetzugang haben. Ich hab das selbst mal bei einem "Wartungsfachmann" erlebt: der erledigt das ganze Reglementieren eines Heizkraftwerks über einen Port, zwei ssh-Shells und zwei Paßwörter von zuhause aus, weil er einfach zu faul ist, nochmal vor Ort zu fahren. Dazu müßte er sich ja bewegen, und das sei ja nun nicht zumutbar. Die deutschen Atomkraftwerke sind, soweit ich weiß, nicht am Netz, aber bitte, nehmt das alles vom Netz! Der einzig wirksame Schutz vor Hackern ist, die Rechner vom Netz zu nehmen. Dann kann man zwar auch noch über unsichere Mitarbeiter und USB-Sticks angreifen, aber das ist doch wesentlich ungefährlicher als eine Firewall.

Das fand ich übrigens auch immer unrealistisch bei "TWD": Was ist eigentlich mit den AKWs, wenn da alle Techniker wegen eines Virus ausfallen? Wer fährt die Regelstäbe zurück? Ohne menschliche Wartung explodieren die Dinger innert acht Wochen, dann ist hier Schluß mit lustig.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2016)

Deutschland hat keine Akw (mehr) in Betrieb. Das ist korrekt. Aber immer noch Strom-/Energieversorger, Wasserversorger und vieles andere. Und hinter der Grenze (ob nun in Frankreich, Tchechei, Polen) gibt es genauso wie in Japan trotz aller Pannen und Unfälle immer noch Akw in Betrieb. Und Strahlung ist es mit Verlaub vollkommen wurst ob sie in Frankreich entsteht oder in Deutschland. Deutschland bekommt den Fallout mit ab. Haben wir an Tschernobyl gemerkt. Nur ist das ungleich weiter entfernt als die Akw in den Nachbarländern direkt in Grenznähe im Vergleich. 

Es geht ja nur ums Prinzip der Angriffe. Dabei spielt es für ein KO-gehen nicht unbedingt eine Rolle ob Akws dabei eingebunden sind oder nicht. Ob nun Deutschland das Opfer ist oder die USA ist doch dabei ebenfalls relativ egal. In irgendeiner Form wird das dann mittelfristig auch auf uns zurückschlagen, weil auch Deutschland extrem hohe wirtschaftliche und auch verbrauchsseitig geschaffene Abhängigkeiten zu unterschiedlichsten Staaten auf der Welt hat. Allein schon bezüglich des Bezuges von Öl und natürlichen Ressourcen die es in Deutschland nicht, nicht genügend oder nicht mehr gibt weil erschöpft. Oder von Produkten die wir benötigen aber nicht selbst herstellen können. Weil wir in unserer Globalisierungswut vom Ausland abhängig gemacht und uns damit in starke Abhängigkeiten begeben haben. Das ist dann in so einem Fall wie ein Dominoprinzip. Deutschland fällt dann mit.

Und das in so einem Fall persönlich offline werden ist dabei nun absolut nicht wirklich der essentielle Punkt. Der liegt bei ganz anderen Dingen. Ob Facebook oder die eigene Email funktioniert, ob man bei Amazon bestellen kann oder ein Onlinespiel spielen ist dann absolut kein Ding um das man sich dann in so einem Moment Sorgen macht. Das liegt dann bei essentiellem wie Essen, Heizung und Überleben.


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. Oktober 2016)

Belest euch einfach zum Thema Firesale bekannt aus dem Film Stirb Langsam 4.0.

1. Stufe: Lamlegen des Verkehrs
2. Stufe: Lamlegen von Finanzen und Telekommunikation
3. Stufe: Lamlegen von Energieversorgung ( Gas, Wasser, Strom und Atomkraft )

Simpler Ablauf , verdammt verheerende Folgen. Mit so einem "Firesale" könnte man locker komplette Kontinente lahmlegen. Technisch gesehen wäre das heute kein Problem dank der Vernetzung. Dann würde der Feind wieder in der Steinzeit leben. Wirft man noch paar Nukleare Raketen etc. in diesen Kontinent ist der Feind endgültig hinüber . Alles bereits vorhanden diese Technik und auch Waffen. Braucht der Chinese zb nur paar Knöpfe drücken und die USA ist Geschichte. Oder ein anderer Kontinent.


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Deutschland hat keine Akw (mehr) in Betrieb.



Wo haben wir denn das gelernt?


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Wo haben wir denn das gelernt?


Hab ich mich auch grade gefragt.
[emoji15]


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2016)

2002 gabs ja das Gesetz zur Atomenergie in Deutschland aber so einfach runterfahren ist nicht 

Laut den neuen Gesetz müsste das letzte Atomkraftwerk wovon wir noch 7 Stück haben Ende 2022 runtergefahren sein. Dann wird auch der Strompreis explodieren bei uns weil Kohle und Gas haben wir in Deutschland nichts mehr an Resourcen.
Also wird Russland unser neuer bester Freund wie Extra3 vor 7 Jahren erkannte (video unten verlinkt). Die Ökologischen Kraftwerke können wir vieleicht ein Dorf oder eine Kleinstadt bis 5000 Personen versorgen aber die Industrie und die Städte schlucken im Winter / Sommer mehr Strom. Und nein strom sparen bringt nichts weil die Industrie den meisten Strom verbraucht.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BmQTVeiax3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (30. Oktober 2016)

naja, das ist aber auch ein Mythos der Atomstromlobby, dass wir angeblich atomkraft brauchen,
Immerhin wird immer noch mehr Strom exportiert als Impotiert, ähnlich der Falschaussage das Frankreich ja seine eh in Grenznähe stehen hätte


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2016)

Wenn Akw runterfahren und Kohle / Erdgas Anlagen betrieb einstellen weil Kohle / Erdgas nicht ankommt mein ich damit.
Weil unsere Vorräte haben wir ja zum grössten Teil abgebaut oder es ist zu teuer dort weiter abzubauen soweit ich mitbekam. Fossile Brennstoffe werden grösstensteils importiert.

Was gibt es den derzeit so an erneuerbare energien die immer abrufbar sind ?


----------



## Enisra (30. Oktober 2016)

Wasserkraft z.B. und es gibt vorallem auch Konzepte die Energie die durch Regenerative Quellen erzeugt wird zu speichern, aber da müsste man ja Geld investieren


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

Das fand ich ja auch immer bei "TWD" so unrealistisch. Bei Tag haben sie Strom mit Solarzellen, soweit okay, aber nachts? Haben die da schon an Akkus gedacht, die bisher noch nicht erfunden sind?  Man hört ja kein Generatorengeräusch, und Diesel, wie kann man jetzt Solar in Diesel verwandeln? Würde mich mal interessieren ...


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2016)

Erfahrungen aus Tschernobyl, Fukushima ? Trotzdem schützt uns das nicht vor einem Kollaps bei einer Cyberattacke.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2016)

Fallout 4 

Bald 13 Monate raus und der "White Screen Glitch" ist immer noch drinne.

"Feuchtigkeit" Haken raus bei erweiterte Optionen raus ist inzwischen die Lösung





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gBHUlXFvo5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Diesmal dachte ich mir bauste mal ein Haus dir. Stromkabel geht nur waagerecht zu verlegen - warum keine Ahnung.

Und das Haus ist total krumm und schief geworden weil die baustücke irgendwie krum und schief sind ^^


----------



## smutjesmooth (31. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Fallout 4
> 
> Bald 13 Monate raus und der "White Screen Glitch" ist immer noch drinne.
> 
> ...


Was stimmt mit deinem Pc nicht?Erst bei Deus Ex MD Grafikfehler und jetzt in Fallout4 ebenfalls ? Irgendwas läuft auf deinem Rechner nicht ganz ok.Wird mal Zeit dein Windows neu aufzusetzen?


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2016)

Es ist nicht mein PC das sind Fehler die bei Mulitplattform Titel auftreten wo nur noch das minimalste getestet wird am pc 

wenn man danach googlet findet man paar seiten und diverse diskussionen drüber  

Hätte ich das letzt Batman und das letzte Mafia hätte ich bestimmt 100% auch da die bekannten fehler ^^


----------



## smutjesmooth (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte bei den genannten Spielen vorher mit FX6350 und GTX760 2GB Kombi und nun mit I5-6500 und RX470 8GB Kombi absolut keine Probleme. Oft ist es dann aber auch so das diese Pcs die Probleme machen zugemüllte Rechner mit vielen Treiberleichen etc. etc. sind. Ich will dir hier nix unterstellen aber es könnte auch hilfreich sein deine kompletten Treiber  zu deinstallieren und frisch als Admin zu installieren. Sowas wirkt manchmal Wunder wenn eine Windows Installation schon ein Jahr alt ist oder drüber. 

Ps: Warum ist es nicht dein Pc ? Die genannten Titel spielen viele in meinem Freundeskreis aber keiner hat derlei Grafikprobleme damit berichtet.Logische Schlussfolgerung ist das auf deinem Pc was nicht wirklich mehr rund läuft. Ich will nur helfen damit du in ruhe deine Games geniessen kannst.


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ps: Warum ist es nicht dein Pc ? Die genannten Titel spielen viele in meinem Freundeskreis aber keiner hat derlei Grafikprobleme damit berichtet.Logische Schlussfolgerung ist das auf deinem Pc was nicht wirklich mehr rund läuft. Ich will nur helfen damit du in ruhe deine Games geniessen kannst.



Viele in meinen Freundeskreis und Steam Foren und Artikel und co haben den selben Fehler jedenfalls bei Deus Ex 4 ist das wohl ein bekannter Bug  Ist ja nett von dir gemeint das es bei mir laufen soll aber mein PC ist ein Tempel  Treiberleichen gibt es bei mir nicht, denn wenn ich ein Treiber Update mache dann wird der alte Treiber deinstalliert und dann mit speziellen tools die reste im abgesicherten modus entfernt 

Wie sagte Total Biscuit auf Twitter zu Release bei No Man Sky als es nicht lief auf seinen Nasa PC - nur weil es euch bei euch läuft liegt es nicht an mir - da wurde er ja geflamt weil er sich geärgert hat das no man sky nicht lief als er es streamen wollte


----------



## smutjesmooth (31. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Viele in meinen Freundeskreis und Steam Foren und Artikel und co haben den selben Fehler jedenfalls bei Deus Ex 4 ist das wohl ein bekannter Bug  Ist ja nett von dir gemeint das es bei mir laufen soll aber mein PC ist ein Tempel  Treiberleichen gibt es bei mir nicht, denn wenn ich ein Treiber Update mache dann wird der alte Treiber deinstalliert und dann mit speziellen tools die reste im abgesicherten modus entfernt
> 
> Wie sagte Total Biscuit auf Twitter zu Release bei No Man Sky als es nicht lief auf seinen Nasa PC - nur weil es euch bei euch läuft liegt es nicht an mir - da wurde er ja geflamt weil er sich geärgert hat das no man sky nicht lief als er es streamen wollte


Ok.Ich wollte nur helfen weil ich weiß wie nervig es sein kann wenn etwas am Pc nicht so geht wie es soll.


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2016)

Jo war ja nicht böse gemeint  sorry falls es so rüberkam


----------



## Enisra (31. Oktober 2016)

so, nachdem es jetzt im Angebot war auch mal endlich The Room 2 geholt und gespielt
Man muss schon sagen, dass es jetzt nicht sonderlich lang ist, aber es ist dafür echt gut gemacht und lößt vorallem das Ende von Teil 1 auch mal auf, auch wenn es so 1-2 Rätsel gab die jetzt eher Blöde waren, zum einem weil das Spiel nicht auf den Mausklick reagiert hat wo man zu einem Hinweiß kommen wäre und zum anderen wo man einer Feindlichen Münze ausweichen muss

Aber hey, es ist wesentlich besser als so die allermeisten Wimmelbildspiele auf dem Markt und die können sich da echt noch eine Scheibe von Abschneiden

Jetzt müssen die auch nur noch Teil 3 portieren, ich hoffe auch schneller als jetzt gebraucht haben


----------



## MichaelG (31. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Das fand ich ja auch immer bei "TWD" so unrealistisch. Bei Tag haben sie Strom mit Solarzellen, soweit okay, aber nachts? Haben die da schon an Akkus gedacht, die bisher noch nicht erfunden sind?  Man hört ja kein Generatorengeräusch, und Diesel, wie kann man jetzt Solar in Diesel verwandeln? Würde mich mal interessieren ...



Ich sehe bei TWD aber auch keine großartige Nutzung von elektronischen Geräten.  Oder zumindestens ist mir nichts aufgefallen. Was mir auffällt ist daß sie offensichtlich immer noch an Sprit herankommen. Wobei sich die Frage stellt, wie lange man Benzin (hier speziell auf die Additive bezogen) aufheben kann ohne daß es kippt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (31. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei TWD aber auch keine großartige Nutzung von elektronischen Geräten.  Oder zumindestens ist mir nichts aufgefallen. Was mir auffällt ist daß sie offensichtlich immer noch an Sprit herankommen. Wobei sich die Frage stellt, wie lange man Benzin (hier speziell auf die Additive bezogen) aufheben kann ohne daß es kippt.



Die haben auch nachts Licht. Wie? Außerdem kann es in amerikanischen Holzhütten in den oberen Breiten im Winter ziemlich kalt werden, auch das wurde nicht thematisiert. Wäre ich die, ich wäre mal Richtung Süden marschiert, aber das peilen die ja auch nicht. Und überhaupt die Beißer: Müssen die nicht mal irgendwann verhungern? Das wäre wohl was fürs Serienende: Rick guckt in die Sonne, Carl an der einen, Michonne (ist aber auch eine verdammt hübsche Frau) an der anderen: It's over. Finally. There is a new dawn.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Oktober 2016)

da heute Halloween ist, wird heute abend was unheimliches gespielt, entweder Until Dawn, Alien: Isolation oder ein Resi Teil, mal kucken.

Ich denk aber mal das erste, weil man das gut an einem Abend durchspielen kann, eben in der Halloween Nacht


----------



## Sanador (31. Oktober 2016)

Dank des Brückentages konnte ich gerade die Kampagne von *Titanfall 2* beenden und muss sagen: "Wow!".
Ich hatte schon lange keinen so großen Spaß in einem Shooter mehr gehabt und dank der Abwechslung, ist der Singleplayer sogar noch besser als der von *Doom* (2016).


----------



## MichaelG (31. Oktober 2016)

Blöde Frage: Wie komme ich in Titanfall weiter wo man von seinem Titan getrennt ist und in so einem Raum mit Säure durch muß ? Ist so ziemlich kurz nachdem man den versprengten Trupp gefunden hat, den gegen den Feind unterstützt hat und dann auf der anderen Seite weitermachen soll. Finde da keinen Ausgang. Wallwalk ist mir insoweit klar. Aber entweder ich stell mich zu doof an oder bin blind.


----------



## Sanador (31. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Wie komme ich in Titanfall weiter wo man von seinem Titan getrennt ist und in so einem Raum mit Säure durch muß ? Ist so ziemlich kurz nachdem man den versprengten Trupp gefunden hat, den gegen den Feind unterstützt hat und dann auf der anderen Seite weitermachen soll. Finde da keinen Ausgang. Wallwalk ist mir insoweit klar. Aber entweder ich stell mich zu doof an oder bin blind.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wo du bist, aber hast du schon die Energiewaffe, welche auf die Taste "C" gelegt ist?

Edit:
Ah, du meinst wohl den Raum für die Energieversorgung. Hier muss du mit der erhaltenen Energiewaffe auf alle rot leuchtenden Kästen schießen, um somit alle Energiezellen aufzuladen. Es muss schnell gehen, da du sonst geröstet wirst.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin ohne jeglichen Titan von dem getrennt und muß tiefer in die Anlage rein. Ich hab nur ein Snipergewehr und ein normales Sturmgewehr. Dazu eine PistoleDann bin ich nach dem Schalterraum runter und nach gewisser Zeit bin ich auf einen versprengten Trupp getroffen der von Gegenüber angegriffen wurde. Die habe ich unterstützt. Bin auf der Gegenseite nach dem Wasser wieder hoch (immer noch ohne Titan) und komme dann an Fahrzeugen vorbei in einen Säure- oder Schlammraum mit 2 kurzen Wegen. Der Rest läuft höchstwahrscheinlich über Wallwalk. Aber ich komme da nicht weiter. Auf der einen Seite ist ein Abflußrohr wo die Brühe rauskommt. Über mir sind Rohre.

Die Mission heißt Blut und Rost. An der Wand steht irgend etwas von Zone B3. Mann bin ich doof. Es gibt doch den Ghost..... kopfpatsch*


----------



## Sanador (31. Oktober 2016)

Achso, du bist noch relativ am Anfang...hab es mit einer anderen Mission verwechselt.
Vielleicht hilft dir das? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=peXptuwJGGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Oktober 2016)

Thx. Schon erledigt.  Habe gerade Kane plattgemacht.


----------



## McDrake (31. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Thx. Schon erledigt.  Habe gerade Kane plattgemacht.


Was?
Spielt man da gegen die NOD?
+spielsoforthol+


----------



## MichaelG (31. Oktober 2016)

Der heißt durch Zufall genauso.  Sieht aber definitiv nicht aus wie der Chef von NOD.


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2016)

Achievements Mods Enabler at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community

Falls jemand Fallout 4 mit Addons spielen will aber trotzdem achivments erhalten will - bei mir funktioniert es


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. November 2016)

Hab mir gerade das Upgrade-Pack für Hitman gekauft. Für Mitglieder gibt's auf GreenManGaming 20 Prozent Rabatt (31,99 Euro). Inzwischen sind alle Episoden raus, die Resonanz ist positiv und ich hab Bock drauf.


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade das Upgrade-Pack für Hitman gekauft. Für Mitglieder gibt's auf GreenManGaming 20 Prozent Rabatt (31,99 Euro). Inzwischen sind alle Episoden raus, die Resonanz ist positiv und ich hab Bock drauf.



Ah, sehr gut.
Wie siehts mit der Story aus (keine Spoiler)?
Hat die einen grösseren Zusammenhang mit früher und untereinander?
Treibt die einen vorwärts, oder gehts wirklich "nur" um die verschiedenen Abschnitte?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. November 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ah, sehr gut.
> Wie siehts mit der Story aus (keine Spoiler)?
> Hat die einen grösseren Zusammenhang mit früher und untereinander?
> Treibt die einen vorwärts, oder gehts wirklich "nur" um die verschiedenen Abschnitte?



Kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich hab bislang nur die erste Episode gespielt. Ist mir persönlich aber auch vollkommen Wurst, ich will nur schöne Sandkasten mit viel Beinfreiheit zum Attentäter spielen. So wie in früheren Spielen und die waren auch nicht unbedingt für ihre Handlung bekannt.


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich hab bislang nur die erste Episode gespielt. Ist mir persönlich aber auch vollkommen Wurst, ich will nur schöne Sandkasten mit viel Beinfreiheit zum Attentäter spielen. So wie in früheren Spielen und die waren auch nicht unbedingt für ihre Handlung bekannt.



Klar, das ausprobieren hatte bei mir auch immer Vorrang
Irgendwie hats mich eben doch jeweils interessiert, wie die Story nach den Missionen weiter ging.


----------



## Sanador (1. November 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ah, sehr gut.
> Wie siehts mit der Story aus (keine Spoiler)?
> Hat die einen grösseren Zusammenhang mit früher und untereinander?
> Treibt die einen vorwärts, oder gehts wirklich "nur" um die verschiedenen Abschnitte?


Eine Story ist fast nicht vorhanden. Die Cutscenes sind zwar schön anzuschauen, aber ohne wirklich viel Inhalt. Außerdem endet das Spiel ohne Auflösung, kommt wohl erst in der nächsten Season (ja, das Spiel wird nun als Serie vermarktet).
Es gibt Zusammenhänge zu den vorigen Teilen, nur *Absolution* wird ignoriert.
Im Endeffekt geht es wirklich nur darum den einzelnen Missionen zumindest ein bisschen Zusammenhang zu geben.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. November 2016)

wusste gar nicht dass die letzte Hitman Episode schon draußen ist, nur dass sie bald kommen musste.

Dann werde ich mir die nachher mal runterladen


----------



## MrFob (1. November 2016)

So, habe jetzt Assassins Creed Rogue durch und direkt mit Unity  angefangen. Der Ubergang zwischen den beiden Spielen ist schon ziemlich  cool (auch wenn man das bei Rogue wirklich schon nach dem ersten viertel  des Spiels kommen sieht).
Aber wow, ist Unity auf einmal schwer. Der  Schwierigkeitsgrad zieht da im direkten Vergleich zu den AC3 Ablegern  (Blackflag und Rogue) schon ordentlich an. Mehr als 3 Gegner auf einmal  und man ist in echten Schwierigkeiten, selbst weglaufen ist nicht ganz  einfach (da man nach 2-3 Pistolentreffern tot ist).
Ein manko ist  mMn, dass es zu viele Konflikte gibt. Man kann keine 5 Meter mal  gechillt durch Paris laufen. Selbst wenn amn selbst gar nichts anstellt  wird man immer gleich sofort von irgendwelchen Rabauken angegriffen. Das  macht schon allein das erforschen und sammeln ganz schoen stressig. Ein  hoeherer Schwierigkeitsgrad ist ja schoen in den Missionen aber so ist  es mir fast ein biscchen zu viel. Das schaded mMn ein wenig der  ansonsten wirklich genialen Atmosphaere im revoltierenden Paris.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. November 2016)

Ich finde dass der angezogene Schwierigkeitsgrad längst überfällig war. Unity meistert man nicht mehr so simpel im offenen Konflikt wie in früheren Teilen (da war doch immer der stets übermächtige Held kritisiert worden), sondern man kommt nur durch Vermeidung eben dieser und mit verstärkter Schleichtaktik weiter. So sollte es sich auch für ein Spiel das sich AC nennt auch gehören. Also eine Rückbesinnung auf Teil 1 wo vor allem Attentate ungesehen stattfanden.

Und wegen der Rüpel auf offener Straße: das verleitet einen noch mehr zu betonter Kletterei über die Dächer. Ich find das gut. U.a. deshalb ist es für mich das beste AC seit Jahren.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (1. November 2016)

Oh ja, versteh mich nicht falsch. Der hoehere Schwierigkeitsgrad  gefaellt mir auch. War nur ein Schock da ich gerade aus Rogue kam, durch  das man halt wirklich einfach durchspaziert (abgesehen vom letzten  legendaeren Seegefecht gegen die" Fortress of Storm", dass gewinnt man, bzw. ich  praktisch nur mit Glueck). Jetzt muss ich fuer meinen Story-Fortschritt  ja regelrecht arbeiten.  

Die Ruepel auf der Strass nerven  mich vor allem deshalb, weil es eigentlich ziemlich cool ist mal normal  durch die Strassen zu laufen und den Leuten zuzuschauen/Zuzuhoeren. Da  steckt so viel Authentizitaet und Liebe zum Detail drin und dann kommen  alle paar Meter diese Idioten angedackelt und wollen mir eins  ueberziehen.

Zum klettern: Das neue System, bei dem man zwischen  hochklettern,runterklettern und auf gleicher Hoehe bleiben unterscheidet  ist zwar eigentlich eine coole Idee aber zumindest im Moment noch macht  Arno extrem oft Zeugs, dass ich nicht will (klettert irgendwo hin,  springt an bloede Ecken, bleict auf Balken "stecken" etc.), viel mehr noch als Shay in Rogue.  Vielleicht muss ich mich erst noch an die neue Steuerung gewoehnen aber  im Moment bin ich doch noch sehr haeufig am fluchen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. November 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Zum klettern: Das neue System, bei dem man zwischen  hochklettern,runterklettern und auf gleicher Hoehe bleiben unterscheidet  ist zwar eigentlich eine coole Idee aber zumindest im Moment noch macht  Arno extrem oft Zeugs, dass ich nicht will (klettert irgendwo hin,  springt an bloede Ecken, bleict auf Balken "stecken" etc.), viel mehr noch als Shay in Rogue.  Vielleicht muss ich mich erst noch an die neue Steuerung gewoehnen aber  im Moment bin ich doch noch sehr haeufig am fluchen.


Ja, ein wenig Zeit zur Umgewöhnung braucht man anfangs, aber hinterher stellt man schnell fest dass gerade die Parcour-Bewegung viel genauer und präziser von der Hand geht. Kann jedenfalls nur für mich sprechen.


----------



## Shorty484 (1. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ja, ein wenig Zeit zur Umgewöhnung braucht man anfangs, aber hinterher stellt man schnell fest dass gerade die Parcour-Bewegung viel genauer und präziser von der Hand geht. Kann jedenfalls nur für mich sprechen.



Also ich hatte das ganze Spiel über Probleme, Arno genau zu steuern. Ich weiß nicht ob da inzwischen noch gepatcht wurde, aber die Steuerung empfand ich genau so hakelig wie bei den Vorgängern. Teilweise sogar schlimmer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. November 2016)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das ganze Spiel über Probleme, Arno genau zu steuern. Ich weiß nicht ob da inzwischen noch gepatcht wurde, aber die Steuerung empfand ich genau so hakelig wie bei den Vorgängern. Teilweise sogar schlimmer.


Hmm... Also ich hatte bei keinem AC arge Probleme. Ich fand es bei "Black Flag" nur sehr nervig dass der Adler-Blick auf den rechten Analog-Stick gewechselt hat. Bei jedem zu starken Druck darauf aktivierte sich dieser ungewollt. Bin froh dass der in Unity wieder in den 4-Button-Feld zurückgekehrt ist.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elektrostuhl (1. November 2016)

*Shadow of Mordor - *Sen-sa-tio-nell! Was ein geiles Spiel bisher. Ich glaube ich hatte noch nie so viel Spaß beim Orcs abschlachten.


----------



## Chemenu (2. November 2016)

Hab gestern *Firewatch* in einem Durchgang gespielt. Direkt zu Spielbeginn und nach dem Abspann hab ich überlegt wo ich am Feiertag noch "Upper" her bekomme. 
Grafisch und atmosphärisch hat mir das Spiel sehr gut gefallen. Aber es drückt gewaltig auf die Stimmung und macht daher an sich eigentlich gar keinen Spaß. (nicht falsch verstehen, bedeutet nicht dass es ein schlechtes Spiel wäre).

Ok, es gab da doch ein paar erheiternde Momente, z.B. als ich



Spoiler



den Ghetto Blaster dieser doofen, versoffenen Bitches im See versenkt habe. 



Also Firewatch ist sicherlich kein einfacher Walking Simulator den man einfach mal so unbekümmert genießen kann wie man das von den meisten Spiel gewohnt ist.
Wenn man sich aber mit der negativen Stimmung abfinden kann ist es definitiv eine Empfehlung.

Allerdings hätte es mir noch besser gefallen wenn man sich mehr auf die Natur und die damit verbundenen Aufgaben konzentriert hätte. 
Auf diese eingebettete Mystery-Story hätte ich eigentlich auch verzichten können bzw. ich fand es ein wenig "too much".


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. November 2016)

Ich war in Firewatch total unbekümmert, trotz der ernsten Vorfälle in den Leben des Protagonisten und seines Vorgängers. 
Die Interaktion zwischen Delilah und Henry war ja durchaus von Humor und einer gewissen Unbeschwertheit geprägt. 


Spoiler



Auch wenn sie am Ende nicht mehr im Turm war. [emoji6]



Ich habe die Stimmung also tatsächlich komplett anders wahrgenommen. [emoji3]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. November 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Auf diese eingebettete Mystery-Story hätte ich eigentlich auch verzichten können bzw. ich fand es ein wenig "too much".



Naja, die angeblichen mysteriösen Vorgänge stellen sich am Ende ja doch als relativ unmysteriös heraus. 
Das fand ich gerade so großartig, dass es wirklich simple Erklärungen für die Erlebnisse der beiden Hauptfiguren gab.


----------



## Chemenu (2. November 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich war in Firewatch total unbekümmert, trotz der ernsten Vorfälle in den Leben des Protagonisten und seines Vorgängers.
> Die Interaktion zwischen Delilah und Henry war ja durchaus von Humor und einer gewissen Unbeschwertheit geprägt.
> ...
> Ich habe die Stimmung also tatsächlich komplett anders wahrgenommen. [emoji3]




Ich hatte ja schon in der Tiefgarage Pipi in den Augen. 

Diese ganzen Wortwitze in den Unterhaltungen mit Delilah waren schon ganz nett, konnten bei mir aber nie die Grundstimmung merklich verändern.
Und weil das alles noch nicht genug war kriegt man am Ende noch mal nen schönen Tritt in die Eier. 



Spoiler



wenn man das tote Kind findet






MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Naja, die angeblichen mysteriösen  Vorgänge stellen sich am Ende ja doch als relativ unmysteriös heraus.
> Das fand ich gerade so großartig, dass es wirklich simple Erklärungen für die Erlebnisse der beiden Hauptfiguren gab.



Das schon, ich hätte trotzdem auf den 



Spoiler



Freak in den Bergen


 verzichten können.
Dadurch wurde auch das eigentliche Thema total in den Hintergrund gedrückt. Fand ich einfach schade. 


Trotzdem unterm Strich eine großartige Erfahrung. Einfach mal was komplett anderes.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. November 2016)

Gerade die *Titanfall 2*-Kampagne abgeschlossen. Echt gut in Sachen Gameplay und Ideen, aber die Story ... Videospiele brauchen dringend bessere Autoren. Gerade im Bereich der Ego-Shooter gibt es soooo wenige gute Geschichten. Sehr schade.


----------



## Enisra (2. November 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gerade die *Titanfall 2*-Kampagne abgeschlossen. Echt gut in Sachen Gameplay und Ideen, aber die Story ... Videospiele brauchen dringend bessere Autoren. Gerade im Bereich der Ego-Shooter gibt es soooo wenige gute Geschichten. Sehr schade.



Oh ja, und nicht jedes Spiel hat da so eine Entschuldigung wie Doom
Aber leider scheint man zu gut fahren mit den billigen Groschenromanen, wobei ich glaube das viele Käufer nicht mal eine Ahnung haben, das sowas auch besser gehen würde, so ohne Plotholes, Klischeeüberladenheit und der gleichen >_>


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. November 2016)

*Project Cars - Pagani Edition


*Also ich finde es top, was hier für "umme" auf knapp 3 GB geboten wird. Ich liebäugele jetzt doch mit dem Kauf der GOTY.
Für Sim-Einsteiger sicherlich fordernd, aber mir gefällt es.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2016)

So, nach 35 Stunden bin ich mit der Story-Kampagne von *Assassins Creed - Unity* (für die ich mir viel Zeit gelassen hab) durch. Bin damit zufrieden, Arnos Geschichte wurde ansprechend erzählt, hatte Dramatik, Spannung und eine gute Portion Tragik. Gefiel mir sogar so gut dass ich über die aufs Minimum beschränkte Parallelhandlung in der Gegenwart hinwegsehen kann. Lag vielleicht auch daran dass diese nicht so total lächerlich war wie die aus *Black Flag*.

Aber noch bin ich mit dem Spiel nicht ganz fertig. Es sind noch so viele Nebenmissionen zu erledigen, Morde aufzuklären, Truhen zu knacken... Ein wahres Umfangmonster. Und die Altair-Montur muss ich auf jeden Fall freispielen.


----------



## svd (2. November 2016)

Hab zur Gaudi, und weil es mit neuer Leitung jetzt viel flotter geht, schnell "Tomb Raider: Underworld" heruntergeladen. Hab in der ersten halben Stunde schon vier Rätsel gelöst,
zwei Exemplare einer vermutlich gefährdeten Spezies und einen armen alten und blinden Kraken getötet. So muss das.  Hehehe.
Aber ich werde dieses Mal wohl nur bis zur Stelle spielen, wo der Statue ein Licht aufgeht. Ich mag das Level einfach. Die lästigen Geckos weniger.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. November 2016)

Hab gesehen, dass ich die Bioshock 2 Remastered Edition kostenlos bekommen habe und habe direkt Lust bekommen nochmal nach Rapture abzutauchen. 
Leider weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich bis zum Ende durchquälen kann. Bioshock 2 ist nicht so gut wie der Vorgänger, was allerdings auch schwer gewesen wäre, ist aber dennoch ein sehr gutes Spiel 
Ich hab die normale Version im Laufe der Jahre auf meinem System schon zweimal durchgespielt und dabei weder auffällige Lags oder Crashes bemerkt. 
Ganz anders bei der Remastered Edition. Das Spiel friert regelmäßig komplett ein, vor allem wenn es grafisch etwas anspruchsvoller wird, und laggt auch sonst extrem. Das ich überhaupt noch spiele liegt nur daran dass ich Bioshock so sehr liebe und die Achievements gerne hätte  In dem aktuellen Level kommen jetzt allerdings auch noch Abstürze hinzu. 3 Stück, allesamt innerhalb von 40 Minuten. Gerade die schwierigen Kämpfe gegen Big Daddys oder die Big Sisters sind durch die Lags auch extrem schwer - die Version des Spiels ist eigentlich unspielbar im Moment 
Ganz dicker Daumen nach unten


----------



## smutjesmooth (3. November 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> *Project Cars - Pagani Edition
> 
> 
> *Also ich finde es top, was hier für "umme" auf knapp 3 GB geboten wird. Ich liebäugele jetzt doch mit dem Kauf der GOTY.
> Für Sim-Einsteiger sicherlich fordernd, aber mir gefällt es.


Ich war vor Project Cars auch Sim Einsteiger Du kannst ja nach und nach die Fahrhilfen abschalten dann kommst du recht gut rein.Wenn man einmal ein Gefühl dafür hat und später mal ein Grid Autosport oder Dirt 3 startet fühlt sich das irgendwie seltsam an. Ich kam mir plötzlich in diesen Games unterfordert vor.Mit Project Cars machst du nix falsch.Assetto Corsa ist aber auch empfehlenswert auf dem Sektor.


----------



## McDrake (3. November 2016)

"Dank" dem Posting bezüglich Ubi-Page und Accounts, war ich wiedermal im UBI-Shop.
Und weil ich Black Flag wirklich mochte, hab ich nun bei Rogue auch zugeschlagen. 

Ach....fühle mich gleich wieder richtig wohl auf meinem Schiffchen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. November 2016)

*Titanfall 2 im Mehrspielermodus*
Der Greifhaken ist super. Der neue Modus mit den Banken ist auch klasse. Die Maps sind bisher ... eher so na ja. Waren bei Teil 1 deutlich kreativer und abwechslungsreicher. Und mir fehlt der Koop-Modus, der damals mit Update 8 oder 9 eingeführt wurde. Frontier Defense, das hat damals viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. November 2016)

Paper Mario: Color Splash
GTA 5
....und dann baue ich noch nebenher Sonnenblumen an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. November 2016)

Gerade *Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare* beendet.
Mensch, das hat ja richtig Spaß gemacht! Die Story ist zwar komplett hanebüchen und Kit Harington/Jon Snow war als Bösewicht komplett verschwendet, aber insgesamt würde ich die Kampagne wohl mit zu den besten der jüngeren CoD-Geschichte zählen. Ich fand besonders die vielen kleinen Nebenmissionen gut, denn die waren knackig kurz und boten immer mal wieder Abwechslung. Außerdem gefielen mir die (simplen) Weltraum-Gefechte sehr gut. Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich das Spiel letztlich im niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchgespielt habe. Die extreme Präzision der Gegner hat mir nämlich das ein oder andere graue Haar beschert. Dazu kommt, dass bei Treffern das CoD-typische, furchtbar nervige Verziehen der Waffe und der starke Unschärfe-Effekt auftreten. So macht es wie ich finde einfach keinen Spaß.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (5. November 2016)

In der Kürze liegt die Würze.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2016)

*Titan Quest*

Kacke gegen den letzten Ober-Fiesling Typhon gerade sowas von ab... Genau wie vor 5 Jahren, und ich möchte mich nicht zurückerinnern wie viele Versuche ich auf mich bringen musste bis ich diesen vierarmigen Riesenarsch endlich erschlagen konnte (mit meinem Nahkampf-Charakter, Level 33 Schlächter).
TQ ist ja sonst sehr fair, aber bei dem Gegner ist das Balancing sowas von misslungen... 

Schätze ich werde nochmal einige Gegenden zum Weiter-Hochlevel aufsuchen müssen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. November 2016)

Zum Release war Typhon noch ne Niete^^ Den konnte ich mit meinem Waldläufer bequem von ausserhalb der Arena plätten. Irgendwann wurde das dann generft.


----------



## svd (5. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Titan Quest*
> 
> Kacke gegen den letzten Ober-Fiesling Typhon gerade sowas von ab... Genau wie vor 5 Jahren, und ich möchte mich nicht zurückerinnern wie viele Versuche ich auf mich bringen musste bis ich diesen vierarmigen Riesenarsch endlich erschlagen konnte (mit meinem Nahkampf-Charakter, Level 33 Schlächter).
> TQ ist ja sonst sehr fair, aber bei dem Gegner ist das Balancing sowas von misslungen...
> ...



Ah, da hat wer wohl nicht aufgepasst, wann er seine Stacheln ausfährt und die Dornen-Aura hat, was?
Ich bin dafür auch regelmäßig von Schwester und Schwager gerügt worden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Ah, da hat wer wohl nicht aufgepasst, wann er seine Stacheln ausfährt und die Dornen-Aura hat, was?
> Ich bin dafür auch regelmäßig von Schwester und Schwager gerügt worden.


Das mit den Stacheln ist weniger problematisch als vielmehr dass sich der Sack ständig an meiner Lebensenergie labt.


----------



## svd (5. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das mit den Stacheln ist weniger problematisch als vielmehr dass sich der Sack ständig an meiner Lebensenergie labt.



Oh, dann hast du "erst" die Kampagne des Hauptspieles beendet? Dann ist das die Konfrontation, die sich wie der "Kampf der Häuptlinge spielt" und du der Majestix bist?
Hauptsächlich wegrennen und vom roten Mundgeruch wegbleiben? Ja, der Bossfight zieht sich ganz schön...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Oh, dann hast du "erst" die Kampagne des Hauptspieles beendet? Dann ist das die Konfrontation, die sich wie der "Kampf der Häuptlinge spielt" und du der Majestix bist?
> Hauptsächlich wegrennen und vom roten Mundgeruch wegbleiben? Ja, der Bossfight zieht sich ganz schön...


Du hast es erfasst. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2016)

Uff!!! Made it!!!

Eine halbe Stunde nochmal an der gesamten Ausrüstung tüfteln hat am Ende viel zum Sieg beigetragen. 
So, und nun ab in die Unterwelt. Dort war ich noch nie


----------



## Elektrostuhl (6. November 2016)

*Kathy Rain *​- ich fühle mich in die damalige Zeit der Sierra-Adventures zurückversetzt. Love it!


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. November 2016)

Nostalgie schön und gut....wäre mir aber wohl etwas zu pixelig, und die Animationen zu schlecht. Selbst wenn beides beabsichtigt ist. Immerhin ist es vertont.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nostalgie schön und gut....wäre mir aber wohl etwas zu pixelig, und die Animationen zu schlecht. Selbst wenn beides beabsichtigt ist. Immerhin ist es vertont.


Ach, du hast doch keine Ahnung.
!!11111einself

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (6. November 2016)

Dann also doch nochmal "Life is Strange" an einem geruhsamen Sonntag. Ja, doch, jetzt kann ich mich auch drauf einlassen. Da zeigt sich doch mal wieder, daß man für gewisse Dinge einfach in der richtigen Stimmung sein muß. An manchen Tagen finde ich die "Indiana Jones"-Filme einfach nur blöd, an anderen wieder schlicht genial. Irgendwie fühle ich mich gerade wieder wie ein Teenager und muß an meine eigene Schulzeit zurückdenken. Das war auch eine Welt voller Idiotien, Mobbing, Ungerechtigkeiten und Grausamkeiten, wobei sich das Ganze noch in Grenzen hielt. Klar waren wir alle blöd und jung, aber Probleme mit Waffen und Drogen gab es bei uns nicht. Später wurde in der Oberstufe mal heimlich gekifft, aber das war's dann auch. Vielleicht hatte ich einfach großes Glück mit meiner Schule.

Atmosphärisch ist das toll gelungen, irgendwie so stellt man sich ja auch eine Jugend in Oregon vor, im Bundesstaat der "Goonies". Ich war zwar noch nie im Land des Großen Satans, aber auch aus der Ferne fühlt sich das Ganze einfach sehr amerikanisch an. Technisch stellt das die Telltale-Spiele weit in den Schatten, es gibt hier mehr Freilauf, mehr zu entdecken und zu tun, auch kleinere, spaßige Spielelemente und eine spannende Geschichte hinter dem allen. Der Grafikstil gefällt mir, die Dialoge erscheinen flexibel, zudem ist die Sache mit den Zeitreisen gut ausgetüftelt. Dann ist es auch noch ziemlich umfangreich -- ich habe nach zehn Stunden mit Schrecken festgestellt, daß ich gerade mal am Ende der zweiten Episode bin. Wahrscheinlich bin ich ein ziemlich langsamer Spieler, der grundsätzlich erstmal in jedes ausgelegte Fettnäpfchen tritt.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (6. November 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nostalgie schön und gut....wäre mir aber wohl etwas zu pixelig, und die Animationen zu schlecht. Selbst wenn beides beabsichtigt ist. Immerhin ist es vertont.



Was damals wie heute begeistert ist das, was du kritisierst. Ja, es ist pixelig. Damals natürlich durch die niedrige Auflösung bedingt. Aber wenn man mit so wenig, glaubhaft Animationen darstellen kann und -vorausgesetzt man kann auf mehr als eine 3 Bit Farbpalette zugreifen- dann lässt sich auch eine Grafik realisieren, die trotz wenig Farben und niedriger Auflösung sehr detailliert sein kann. Ich weiß das man das heute nur schwer versteht, aber das war damals einfach nur lecker anzusehen, wenn man diese Kunst beherrschte.

*Kathy Rain* zieht heute alle Register des damals Machbaren und wirkt dadurch heute modern. Neben einer wählbar höheren Auflösung (einzelne Pixel werden kleiner, bleiben aber erkennbar) gibt es noch 8 Bit Farben, sprich 256 Farbstufen. Es ist wirklich eine hohe Kunst mit so wenig Möglichkeiten etwas sehenswertes zu schaffen, ohne alles in die Fantasie des Spielers zu legen. Es geht dabei gar nicht so sehr um Retro, sondern um Pixelart eben und *Kathy Rain* weiß da ziemlich zu begeistern. Also mich jedenfalls. Man muss mit Pixelart aber schon etwas anfangen können, ganz klar. Zur Story kann ich noch nicht wirklich viel sagen. Gameplay ist gutes altes Point&Click und für das "richtige" Feeling habe ich die Sprachausgabe sogar deaktiviert.

Wer frühere Adventures mochte, sollte sich *Kathy Rain* unbedingt vormerken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2016)

Dann muss unser Louis auch *The Last Door* und dessen Fortsetzung fernbleiben. Deren Qualitäten wüsste er gar nicht zu schätzen.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann muss unser Louis auch *The Last Door* und dessen Fortsetzung fernbleiben. Deren Qualitäten wüsste er gar nicht zu schätzen.



Großartige Spiele, die jeder Lovecraft-Fan unbedingt gespielt haben sollte  Ich muss nur den Namen lesen, da kriege ich schon wieder Lust zu zocken. Irgendwie ist im Moment auch so'n bisschen wieder Pause, was Point & Click Adventures angeht. The Last Door Season 2, letztes Jahr Fran Bow und Deponia Doomsday ... davon abgesehen gab es in letzter Zeit nicht viel, was mich gelockt hat. Und nach dem Preview zu Silence - The Whispered World 2 ist mir darauf auch die Lust vergangen. Hoffentlich wird Syberia 3 keine Enttäuschung.


----------



## Honigpumpe (6. November 2016)

Toll, ich hab jetzt "The Last Door" auf Android installiert. Jetzt steht da ein Stuhl, wie komme ich an den Dachbalken? 

Sieht aber interessant aus. Vielleicht endlich mal wieder eins der besseren Handy-Spiele.

Hab's. Cool, danke für den Tip. Da hab ich mal was für die nächste Zugfahrt.


----------



## svd (6. November 2016)

Da liegt irgendwo ein Seil. Ein Ende knotest du dir um den Hals, das andere wirfst du über den Dachbalken und ziehst dich daran hoch... 

Neuerdings gehe ich mit Professor Layton ins Bett. Hab mir dazu einfach einen gebrauchten DS-Lite in gutem Zustand geholt, die dir heute fast nachgeworfen werden.
(Hmm, für die letzten beiden Abenteuer hätte es aber schon ein 3DS sein müssen.)
Also, ich kenn den Handheld natürlich schon von meiner Schwester, aber er ist echt ein hübsches Konsölchen und meine Gameboy-Advance-Spiele laufen auch noch. Nett.
So ein, zwei Rätsel vom dem Einschlafen lösen, macht Spaß, die Spiele sind mit viel Liebe zum Detail gemacht worden. 

Was mir an den "kleinen" Spieleplattformen immer auffällt, ist aber das Fehlen von durchgängiger Sprachausgabe oder Geräuscheffekten. "Normal" gespielt, fällt das ja nicht weiter auf.
Aber mit Kopfhörern wird viel deutlicher, dass in Handheld-Adventures nur wenige Hintergrund-Musikstücke in einer Endlosschleife laufen und akustisch sonst recht wenig los ist.


----------



## Gamerlord21 (6. November 2016)

Habe neulich WoW wieder in angriff genommen; Legion sieht sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2016)

Immer noch fleissig am Fallout 4 zocken.  Durch die vielen Mods die es 1 Jahr nach release inzwischen gibt macht es mehr spass


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (6. November 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Die extreme Präzision der Gegner hat mir nämlich das ein oder andere graue Haar beschert. Dazu kommt, dass bei Treffern das CoD-typische, furchtbar nervige Verziehen der Waffe und der starke Unschärfe-Effekt auftreten. So macht es wie ich finde einfach keinen Spaß.



Absolute Zustimmung, ist super nervig. Habe die Kampagne auf Veteran begonnen und bin nach der ersten Mission auf "Normal" gewechselt. Verstehe wirklich nicht, warum dieses Waffe-Verziehen und dieser Unschärfe-Effekt, der einem die Spielkontrolle raubt, noch an Bord sind. Ätzend. Sonst kann ich auch nur beipflichten: tolle Kampagne, solide Story mit brauchbaren Figuren (mit Ausnahme des öden Bösewichts)


----------



## Tuetenclown (7. November 2016)

Um zwischendurch eine Atempause zu bekommen, während ich wahrscheinlich den Rest meines Lebens Witcher 3 GOTY spiele, da jeder Winkel erkundet werden muss, habe ich mal *Papers, Please!* angeschmissen. Kann ich tatsächlich nur weiterempfehlen. Sieht auf Screenshots dröge und langweilig aus, ist aber teilweise eine echte Kopfnuss und strengt die grauen Zellen an - Konzentration ist hochgradig erfordert! Belohnt wird man mit mehreren Möglichkeiten, die Story zu beenden; gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2016)

Gerade in Fallout 4 die USS Constituion Quest abgeschlossen die war cool.

Dann paar Raider ausgelöscht die einen Schmelzofen angebetet haben und ein Dönermesser das feuer spuckt bekommen.
Ein weiteres Raidercamp in einer tiefen Höhle gefunden wo ich Satanisten fand und dort gab es einen legendären Opferdolch mit "bluten/vergiften" effekt


----------



## Lukecheater (8. November 2016)

Endlich bin ich in den blauen Rängen angekommen bei *Rocket League *und in kürze bin ich dann auch Legend... 
einfach geil das Spiel, auch wenn ich bei dem Liga hin und her gerade wieder den Controller manchmal hätte wegpfeffern können.

Aber jetzt bin ich wieder gut drauf


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. November 2016)

Gerade Obsidians *Tyranny* durchgespielt. Darf leider noch nichts dazu sagen 

Nur schade, dass ich mich beim Testen arg beeilen musste - zweieinhalb Tage sind zu kurz, um ein Rollenspiel richtig genießen zu können. Von meinem Schlafmangel mal ganz zu schweigen ^^


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2016)

Übermorgen läuft ja das Embargo aus


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. November 2016)

Neben dem *LS17* hab ich noch etwas *Salt and Sanctuary* und *Helldivers* gespielt. Alles Spiele, die ich schon habe. Ich kaufe mir immer nur wenige, stelle ich fest. Aber gerade letzteres ist immer noch eine echte Koop-Gaudi.


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2016)

Fallout 4 - Mechatron DLC

Ist der DLC schwach. Gehe zum Funksignal und tötet dort alle Roboter - gehe zum nächsten signal und töte dort alle Roboter. Baue eine Roboterstation und gehe danach zum Signal und töte dort alle Roboter. Gehe danach zum nächsten Signal und töte dort alle Roboter. Nun gehe zu einer Festung und tötet da alle Menschen und Roboter und finde dort etwas Story. Danach gehst du zur Roboterstation und schliesst deine Quest ab und dann kommt der Finale Kampf den ich morgen mache.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. November 2016)

die 3. Kriegsstory von Battlefield 1

und Gott war das Finale davon lächerlich 

Springen wir mal eben von nem 100te(!) Meter hoch in der Luft  brennenden(!) Zeppelin in den Fluß, ohne Fallschirm wohlgemerkt und  überleben das unverletzt(!!)
Ähmmm ... joa  natürlich


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2016)

ja, ich mochte den Piloten auch nicht, der was auch einfach Nervig


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2016)

die nächste hab ich jetzt auch fertig und war mit der "Ritter-Rüstung" auch etwas Strange am Anfang


----------



## McDrake (10. November 2016)

Noch immer 
Assassin's Creed: Rogue

Als Fan von Black Flag hab ich auf einen Sale gewartet um diese Art von Spiel weiter zu spielen.
Ich hab zwar meinen Spass daran, aber finds im Vergleich zu BF doch ein Abstieg.
Die Tauchermissionen fand ich in BF eine schöne Abwechslung, diese fehlen hier.

War das echt ein Vollpreistitel?
In meinen Augen würde das eher zu einem sehr umfangreichen Addon passen.

Durchgespielt wird sicherlich.
Aber ich merke bei mir selber, dass ich teilweise durch die Ort sprinte, was dem Design eigentlich nicht gerecht wird.
Denn das Spiel sieht in meinen Augen noch immer sehr schön aus und selbst mit einer GTX760 beinahe kontinuierlich 60FPS.
Die Gesichtsanimationen sind aber ziemlich hinter der Zeit und nehmen einen Teil der Atmosphäre




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (10. November 2016)

Naja "Vollpreis"......... In Relation zu BF war Rogue billiger. Ähnlich Liberation HD. Bzw. preislich eher zwischen Liberation HD und einem "richtigen" vollwertigen AC einsortiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2016)

Ich meine es kam für 30 - 40 € raus.


----------



## MichaelG (10. November 2016)

Eben.


----------



## Chemenu (10. November 2016)

Hab nun mit *Spec Ops: The Line* angefangen. 

Mal schauen was die Story so hergibt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hab nun mit *Spec Ops: The Line* angefangen.
> 
> Mal schauen was die Story so hergibt.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HGT3oKAv1fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (11. November 2016)

Kampagne von* Titanfall 2* beendet - verblüffend klasses Gunplay / Movement / Treffer-Feedback, vielleicht mit das beste was ich seit Destiny erlebt habe. Man hat stets das Gefühl, die volle Kontrolle über das Spielgeschehen zu haben. Wenn man gerade im Titan sitzt, werden durch die Strafe Jumps sogar Erinnerung an das gute, alte UT wach. Die Parkour-Passagen sind auch schön in die Level eingebunden, wenngleich meist recht einfach. Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad scheint mir Titanfall 2 allgemein sehr fair gestaltet zu sein, durch die höchste Meister-Stufe kam ich eigentlich ohne größere Probleme. Call of Duty ist im Vergleich eine Tour durch die Hölle. Schade nur, dass die Geschichte in Titanfall 2 extrem seicht und nahezu alle Figuren austauschbar sind. Trotzdem: Cooles Ding.


----------



## Enisra (11. November 2016)

Ich muss ja sagen das ich der Glorreichen PC Masterrace abtrünnig geworden bin ._.

Aber ich habe im Moment sehr viel Spaß in Fantasy Life :3


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. November 2016)

Dishonored 2. Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem, was ich spielerisch bekommen habe.  Mehr vom alten und das in besser und mehr. 
Story scheint auch diesmal interessanter zu sein, als im Vorgänger. Mal abwarten, wie sich alles noch entwickelt. 

Nur von der Technik bin ich echt enttäuscht. Das Spiel sieht deutlich besser aus, als der Vorgänger...aber lange nicht so gut, wie z.B. Rise of the Tomb Raider. Dafür läuft Dishonored 2 aber auch deutlich schlechter. Teilweise sogar schlechter als Deus Ex MD und das war schon nicht besonders gut optimiert.  

Zum Glück aber hab ich bisher keine anderen Bugs entdeckt.


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2016)

Fallout 4 Automatron DLC abgeschlossen



> Der Mechanist hat eine Horde übler Roboter ins Commonwealth geschickt,  darunter auch das hinterhältige Robohirn. Verwendet Bauteile der  Roboter, um eigene Roboter-Begleiter und Mods zu erschaffen. Wählt aus  Hunderten Mods, Körperteilen, Rüstungen, Fähigkeiten und Waffen wie der  brandneuen Blitzwaffe, passt ihre Farben an und wählt ihre Stimmen aus.  Für Charaktere der Stufe 15 oder höher.



Kostet einzeln 9,99€ im Steam Store oder ist teil des Seasonpasses oder ein Teil der Retailbox Codes im Einzelhandel.

Was bekommt man mit dem DLC ?
Eine neue feindliche Fraktion, die möglichkeit Roboter zu bauen, neue waffen/rüstungen.
Die Story selbst hat man in maximal zwei stunden durch - je nachdem wann man den DLC beginnt.  Die meisten Missionen sind auf der Karte verteilt und so ist man die meiste Zeit am laufen.
Nach den ersten Töte und Sammel Quest gibt es eine längere Mission mit netter Hintergrund Story die man an den PCs und Dialogen sich holt. Es folgt Töte und sammel quest und dann ist der Dlc
auch schon wieder vorbei und man wird in die Festung des Automatron geschickt welcher je nach lvl und ausrüstung leicht oder schwerer ausfällt. Es folgt am schluss noch ein kleiner Dialog und das war der DLC auch schon.

Es ist für mich persönlich nur eine Nebenquest die als DLC gross rausgebracht wurde. Der Fokus des DLC ist der Roboterbau und die Rüstungen.


----------



## Chemenu (13. November 2016)

*Party Hard*

Wenn man den Dreh mal raus hat kommt man eigentlich recht flott durch die Level und sorgt für ruhige Nachbarschaften.


----------



## McDrake (13. November 2016)

Mal wieder
*Witcher 3*

Nachdem ich Assassins Creed: Rogue ein wenig überdrüssig geworden bin und ich davon eine kleine Pause brauchte, zog es mich wieder nach Novigrad, wo noch eine Quest auf mich warten.
Und schon war ich wieder fasziniert von der Detailfülle des Spiels.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. November 2016)

Civ 6
Wann nur findet es ein Ende. Die Runden hören gar nicht mehr auf, schon gar nicht sobald man mit der größtmöglichen Anzahl an Nationen spielt. 
So langsam kristallisiert sich der perfekte Spielstil heraus, sodass ich mich noch wenigstens zwei weitere Wochen mit Civ beschäftigen werde. Und danach, wenn noch nicht erschienen, auf einen Patch warte, der das Zusammenspiel der Agenden mit der KI überarbeitet und auch die letzten 2/3 eines Spieldurchlaufs knackig und fordernd gestaltet.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. November 2016)

Steep (Beta)

Macht richtig Fun.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. November 2016)

Seit mehr als 16 Stunden beschäftigt mich nun schon Dishonored 2. 
über die technische Seite wurde bereits genug berichtet, daher klammere ich das mal aus. Nur so viel: das Spiel fluppt auf meiner 970, ich gehöre also zu jenen, die Glück hatten und eher weniger Probleme mit dem Spiel haben. 

Nun zum Rest. Ich spiele Corvo, Emily wird danach an die Reihe kommen. 
Wie auch im ersten Teil achte ich darauf, das Chaos niedrig zu halten und nicht tödliche Wege zu suchen. Da bietet das Spiel genügend Möglichkeiten. 
Absolut genial finde ich das Setting und die Ideen, die in dem Titel verarbeitet wurden. Sei es nun das Konsortium mit seinen Eulen, das Maschinenhaus mit seiner irren Architektur oder die Staubstadt, in der bedrohlich klingende Alarme bald einsetzende Stürme ankündigen, die einem kurz darauf die Sicht nehmen: das neue Gebiet hat ordentlich was zu bieten. Habe dann gerade noch mit dem Wandler (ich formuliere das mal vage, um nicht zu viel zu verraten) in einem heruntergekommenen Anwesen rumgespielt und bin völlig begeistert von diesem Feature, auch wenn es für die fortgeschritten Stunde nun doch etwas zu viel Mindfuck war. [emoji6]
Ich bin sehr gespannt, was mich da noch erwartet. Mir macht das Spiel viel Freude.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2016)

Fallout 4 - Ein paar Nebenquest gemacht, die Hauptstory weitergebracht und dann bin ich mal wieder auf Gold gestossen

Silver Shroud Neben Quest - wir sollen für einen Ghul das Kostüm des "Silver Shrouds" besorgen aus einem Comic Laden wo der Silver Shroud verfilmt werden sollte. Der Silver Shroud ist der Held einer Radio Show vom Aussehn der Rüstung erinnert sie mich sehr an den Lonesome Ranger.  Die Einträge in den PC weshalb der Film scheiterte waren auch so witzig. Nachdem wir das Kostüm abgeben kommt das beste.  Wir werden gefragt ob wir der Silver Shroud sein wollen und in der Gegend für Gerechtigkeit sorgen wollen. Als Silver Shroud haben passen zum Outfit sogar extra vertonte Western Zitate.  Es folgte noch paar Folgequest und ein packende Finale. 

Solche Quest dafür liebe ich Fallout 4


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. November 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich am Wochenende weiter mit Dishonored 2 und Rise of the Tomb Raider auf der PS4 Pro verbringen.
Leider habe ich am Freitag zwei kleine Steam-Spielchen heruntergeladen, die diesen Plänen einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht haben.

Da ist zum einen *Transport Fever*, der Nachfolger zu Train Fever.
Technisch ist es im Grunde das gleiche Spiel. Die Möglichkeiten des eigenen Transportgewerbes wurden nun aber durch Schifffahrt und Flugverkehr erweitert.
Außerdem gibt es zwei Kampagnen, in denen es vorgefertigte Szenarien zu meistern gilt. 
Aufgabenstellungen wie als erster die Transkontinentale Eisenbahn zu errichten, oder beim Bau des Panama-Kanals zu helfen, motivieren mich ungemein.
Zwar ist Transport Fever nicht das schönste Spiel und der Gleisbau teilweise sehr fummelig, trotzdem versprüht es einen gewissen Modelbahn-Charme.
Wenn ich einfach nur meinen Zügen beim fahren zusehe, fühle ich mich wieder wie ein Kind, das mit seiner Modelbahn spielt.

Der zweite Titel, der mich am Wochenende gefesselt hat ist *Motorsport Manager*.
Seit Pole Position von Ascaron aus dem Jahre 1996 und dem F1 Manager Professional von Software 2000 aus dem Jahre 1997 warte ich im Grunde darauf mal wieder einen richtig guten Rennsport Manager zu spielen.
Gut möglich, dass ich endlich fündig geworden bin.
Das Spiel ist zwar nicht perfekt und könnte noch an so einigen Stellen verbessert werden. Dennoch hatte ich schon reichlich Spaß mit dem schlechtesten Team in der untersten Rennklasse darum zu kämpfen mal nicht letzter zu werden. 
Leider hat das Spiel keine Lizenzen. Wettbewerbe, Fahrer und Strecken (die Namen) sind also rein fiktional.


----------



## McDrake (14. November 2016)

Danke für den Tipp von *Motorsport Manager*!
Sowas habe ich schon lange auch mal wieder gesucht.


----------



## TheSailer (14. November 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der zweite Titel, der mich am Wochenende gefesselt hat ist Motorsport Manager.
> Seit Pole Position von Ascaron aus dem Jahre 1996 und dem F1 Manager Professional von Software 2000 aus dem Jahre 1997 warte ich im Grunde darauf mal wieder einen richtig guten Rennsport Manager zu spielen.
> Gut möglich, dass ich endlich fündig geworden bin.
> Das Spiel ist zwar nicht perfekt und könnte noch an so einigen Stellen verbessert werden. Dennoch hatte ich schon reichlich Spaß mit dem schlechtesten Team in der untersten Rennklasse darum zu kämpfen mal nicht letzter zu werden.
> Leider hat das Spiel keine Lizenzen. Wettbewerbe, Fahrer und Strecken (die Namen) sind also rein fiktional.



Ja, Motorsport Manager fesselt micht auch. Ich warte immer noch auf den PCGames Test  
Macht wirklich Spass sich Stück für Stück nach vorne zu arbeiten. Das Auto zu entwickeln und zuverbessern, neue Sponsoren zu bekommen, neue Mitarbeiter einstellen, die Zentrale verwalten, und letztendlich die richtigen Einstellungen für das Auto finden sowie das Rennen live zu managen mit Boxenstrategien und Fahrerverhalten. 
Zudem fesselt mich Planet Coaster. 
Im Multiplayer mit Freunden gehts zu BF1 oder Heroes of the Storm


----------



## TheSinner (14. November 2016)

Hmm im Augenblick ist es eine wilde Mischung aus...

Tiger Knight: Empire War
- weil es wenn man die unglaublich unfassbar miserable Übersetzung ins englische ausblendet und das Tutorial erträgt, danach tatsächlich ein großartiges Gameplay aufweist, eine Mischung aus Mount & Blade und World of Tanks, etwas grindy nach einiger Zeit aber nicht auf eine unfaire Art und das Kampfsystem macht einfach ungeheuer viel Spaß, ein Paradebeispiel für "Wenn Developer sich auf das Gameplay fokussieren"

Orwell
- weil es erschreckend gut ist, ein bisschen in Richtung von Titeln wie "Papers, please" und Co., allerdings ohne nerviges Zeitlimit und eher basierend auf eigenem Urteilsvermögen als auf schieren Beobachtungen

Tyranny
- 'nuff said, ich bin halt einfach ein großer Fan dieser Art von Rollenspielen und es ist bislang sehr unterhaltsam (wenngleich ich kein Fan des "streamlinings" bin), trotzdem sehr große Unterhaltung in einem tollen Setting


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. November 2016)

Neben dem LS17, *Owlboy*. Knuddeliges, kleines Spiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. November 2016)

Grad GTA Online mal wieder,

dann passierte das


----------



## Scholdarr (14. November 2016)

Motorsport Manager ist echt klasse. Und macht irgendwie süchtig...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. November 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und macht irgendwie süchtig...



Ja, verdammt.


----------



## McDrake (14. November 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Motorsport Manager ist echt klasse. Und macht irgendwie süchtig...


Ist grafisch, wie ich sehe, sehr nahe am Motorsport Manager Handheld.

Wie ists spielerisch?
Hat da wer einen spielerischen Vergleich?

Die Handheldversion von 2015 kostet grad mal 2.-

// Ah, selbe Entwickler.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. November 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist grafisch, wie ich sehe, sehr nahe am Motorsport Manager Handheld.
> 
> Wie ists spielerisch?
> Hat da wer einen spielerischen Vergleich?
> ...


Kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich die  Handheldversion nie gespielt habe, sorry. Die Grafik würde ich persönlich eher als  zweckdienlich beschreiben, aber das ist bei so einem Managerspiel ja auch eher sekundär. Die Komplexität ist jetzt auch nicht sooo wahnsinnig hoch, ist imo eher in die Richtung Casual einzuordnen. Leute, die hier eine knallharte Motorsportsimulation erwarten, werden sicherlich enttäuscht. Aber ich finde das Spiel nice. Ist imo ein richtig gutes AA-Spiel für zwischendurch (wobei das Spiel derart süchtig macht, dass aus geplanten 30 Minuten gerne mal schnell drei Stunden werden)...


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2016)

Wenn ich mein Videospieljahr 2015 mit 2016 vergleich an Singleplayer Spiele die auf PC ohne grosse negativ schlagzeilen liefen dann ist 2016 ein verdammt schwaches jahr bis jetzt für mich persönlich.

2015 hatte Witcher 3, Book of unwritten Tales2, Undertale, Life is Strange, city skylines, tales of the borderland, game of thrones, lego jurassic world, wasteland 2 directors cut.
Während 2016 alle grossen titel negativ presse hatten oder schlecht optimiert waren die mich interessierten


----------



## Scholdarr (15. November 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Videospieljahr 2015 mit 2016 vergleich an Singleplayer Spiele die auf PC ohne grosse negativ schlagzeilen liefen dann ist 2016 ein verdammt schwaches jahr bis jetzt für mich persönlich.
> 
> 2015 hatte Witcher 3, Book of unwritten Tales2, Undertale, Life is Strange, city skylines, tales of the borderland, game of thrones, lego jurassic world, wasteland 2 directors cut.
> Während 2016 alle grossen titel negativ presse hatten oder schlecht optimiert waren die mich interessierten



Naja, Spiele können ja auch trotz mangelhafter Optimierung noch viel Spaß machen. Zumal es ja jedem frei steht, erst mal ein paar Wochen zu warten, bis es Patches gibt...  

Ich fand 2016 als SP-Fan bisher ziemlich klasse. So viele richtig gute Spiele für Einzelspieler gab es doch schon lange nicht mehr: Witcher 3 B&W, Civilization 6, XCOM 2, Tyranny,  Deus Ex Mankind Divided,  Rise of the Tomb Raider, Total War Warhammer, Battlefield 1, Mafia 3, Titanfall 2, Dishonored 2, Doom, Watch_Dogs 2, Batman (Telltale), Hitman,  Tom Clancys The Division,  Dragons Dogma, Darkest Dungeon, Cossacks 3,  Quantum Break, Forza Horizon 3, Gears of War 4,  Stellaris, Shadow Warrior 2, Steep,  Firewatch,  Banner Saga 2, This is the police,  Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak,  Baldus Gate: Siege of Dragonspear, CoD IW,  Superhot,  The Witness,  The flame in the flood,  Motorsport Manager und dazu noch jede Menge Sportspiele, kleinere Indies und Early Access Titel...


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2016)

Batman Telltale noch nicht abgeschlossen und hat probleme  Witcher 3 und seine dlcs gehören für mich zu 2015. xcom 2 wenn da nicht die bugs und die ewigen ladescreens wären. Deus ex 4 endet mit cliffhanger wo die story erst losging plus technikprobleme.  rise of the tomb raider ist nur wegen den ms deal ein 2016 titel  the division das beispiel für negativ presse. Watch Dogs 2 ist noch nichtmal raus und schon überall in schlagzeilen weil konsolen fassung probleme macht. dragons dogma konsolenport   die drei ikrarus win10 spiele forza3, quantum break, gears of war 4.  usw ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (15. November 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Witcher 3 und seine dlcs gehören für mich zu 2015


Macht aber keinen Sinn, weil Blood and Wine erst 2016 erschienen ist. Du kannst es also kaum letztes Jahr gezockt haben...)



> xcom 2 wenn da nicht die bugs und die ewigen ladescreens wären.


Das Spiel hat nur sehr wenige Bugs und die Ladescreens verschwinden zu einem großen Teil, wenn man das Spiel auf einer SSD installiert.



> Deus ex 4 endet mit cliffhanger wo die story erst losging plus technikprobleme.


Die Technikprobleme sind zum größten Teil schon lange gelöst und das Spiel macht trotz Cliffhanger jede Mange Spaß.



> rise of the tomb raider ist nur wegen den ms deal ein 2016 titel


Und weiter? Das Spiel ist für den PC nun mal 2016 erschienen, warum auch immer. 



> the division das beispiel für negativ presse.


Und weil ein Spiel schlechte Presse bekommt, ist es für dich persönlich automatisch schlecht? Warum sagst du dann nicht, dass dir das Spiel persönlich keinen Spaß gemacht hat?



> Watch Dogs 2 ist noch nichtmal raus und schon überall in schlagzeilen weil konsolen fassung probleme macht.


Es soll Lags im MP geben. Dürfte dir als SP-Spieler doch ziemlich egal sein. Und die PC Version ist ja eh noch nicht raus, das stimmt. Aber es wird schon irgendwie laufen und auch irgendwie Spaß machen, wenn man auf solche Spiele steht.



> dragons dogma konsolenport


Na und? Macht das Spiel deswegen automatisch keinen Spaß auf dem PC?



> die drei ikrarus win10 spiele forza3, quantum break, gears of war 4.  usw ^^


Ikarus, was?

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du mich fragst, dann suchst du händeringend nach Gründen, warum das Spielejahr 2016 auf dem PC jetzt so mies war, aber das entspricht einfach nicht der Realität.`Wenn du jetzt sagen würdest, dass dich 80% der Spiele prinzipiell nicht interessieren und dir von den restlichen 20% auch noch 50% oder mehr keinen Spaß gemacht haben, dann könnte ich das immerhin noch nachvollziehen. Aber das hier sind keine Gründe, sorry, das ist einfach nur blablabla...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. November 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Videospieljahr 2015 mit 2016 vergleich an Singleplayer Spiele die auf PC ohne grosse negativ schlagzeilen liefen dann ist 2016 ein verdammt schwaches jahr bis jetzt für mich persönlich.



Wende dich den Indies zu, da gab es 2016 einige Perlen zu entdecken. Z.B Oxenfree, Firewatch, The Flame in The Flood, Virginia, I am Setsuna, Stardew Valley, Kathy Rain usw.

Wenn man nur die AAA-Titel in Betracht zieht, gab es da ein paar Problemkinder, aber ganz so schlimm fand ich persönlich es auch da nicht. [emoji3]


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. November 2016)

Gerade den "Story"-Modus von *Forza Horizon 3* beendet. Aber das Spiel ist noch längst nicht fertig, ist eine wirkliche Umfang-Granate - selbst ohne den Multiplayer-Modus auch nur einmal anzufassen.
Tja, was soll ich sagen, es ist definitiv das Rennspiel des Jahres/der letzten paar Jahre für mich. Bin aber auch ein Arcade-Raser, Simulationen geben mir nix. Forza Horizon 3 ist gerade anspruchsvoll genug, um mich zu fesseln, ohne mich zu frustieren. Hier stimmt so ziemlich alles, Grafik, Aufmachung, Fahrgefühl, Auto-Palette, Event-Abwechslung. Einfach ein Top-Spiel


----------



## BF2-Veteran (17. November 2016)

CSGO
ACBF
BF1
GTAV


----------



## Homerous (17. November 2016)

So fertig mit Virginia.
Hatte das Ding nach einer Stunde Spielzeit ignoriert weil BF1 und vor zwei Stunden ist mir eingefallen das dieses Spiel ja noch existiert.

Was soll ich sagen? Einfach nur großartig. Und mit richtig genialer letzer Sekunde, die noch einen noch mal an etwas gewisses erinnert. 



Spoiler



(Spielziel ahem)


----------



## LOX-TT (18. November 2016)

Die SP-Kampagnen von Battlefield 1 und Black Ops 3 heute durchgespielt.

Letzteres war das reinste Inception (in den "Traumwelt"-Passagen)

edit:

musste bei der BO3-Story an diverse Inspirationsquellen denken

Matrix
Traumwelt (gefrorener Wald), künstliche Inteligenz (am Ende) hatte was von Smith

Inception
ebenfalls die Traumwelt, besonders der Abschnitt, wo die erschoschen Feinde durch die Gegend flogen, weil die Welt gekrümmt war, wie bei der berühmten Szene im Film mit der Straße

Terminator
Rebellion der Maschinen (Roboter-Armee, KI, diverse Luft- und Boden-Drohnen ...) hatte was von Skynet


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2016)

Spielen noch nicht ganz, aber zumindest mal konfigurieren 

No One Lives Forver im Widescreen-Modus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachmals ein* FETTES DANKESCHÖN* an svd!!

Scheint zu funktionieren. Nur die CD- Abfrage scheint irgendwie bissi zu hängen.
Will immer CD2 zum starten drin haben, obwohl die drin ist.
Mach ich CD1 rein, kommt das Startmenü und meldet, dass dies die falsche CD sei.
Ich solle bitte CD2 einlegen. 
Wenn ich dann der Bitte nachkomme, funzt der Start Problemlos.

Aber was soll man auch anderes erwarten, bei einer Frau als Protagonistin....


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2016)

*steep-beta (ps4):*
da bekommt man gleich bock, selbst aufs brett zu hüpfen!


----------



## LOX-TT (19. November 2016)

gerade eben die SP-Kampagne von Titanfall 2 durchgesuchtet


----------



## daLexi (19. November 2016)

Master of Orion 2016


----------



## MichaelG (19. November 2016)

Steep (Beta). Macht wieder richtig Spaß. Wird wohl ein Day1-Kauf.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. November 2016)

Homefront: The Revolution

und es hat immer noch den komischen Gesichtsbug und paar weitere (KI hat stellenweise das I immer noch nicht verdient), hab ordlich innerlich geflucht die letzten Stunden


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. November 2016)

Spiele nun schon seit Release Skyrim SE und wie erwartet habe ich kaum gespielt, sondern bloß noch rum gemoddet und meine eigene Reshade + ENB-Preset gebastelt.  

Dark Fantasy Reshade_ENB at Skyrim Special Edition Nexus - Mods and Community
Mag für viele vlt. zu dunkel sein, aber ich mag düstere Farben. Passt mMn eher zum raueren Klima, mit Drachen und geköpften Leuten bei ner Hinrichtung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. November 2016)

Hab den Hype hinter Skyrim nie verstanden, für mich war das einfach Oblivion 2.0. Aber das hier sieht schon pornös gut aus.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GtWeFKln0HY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Würde das ja mal ausprobieren, aber das installieren des ganzen Krams, der dazu nötig ist, wäre mir zu fummelig.


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2016)

Heute wieder Steep Beta. Shit das Spiel ist wie eine Droge. Man kann kaum aufhören.


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2016)

Steep konnte mich irgendwie nicht begeistern  Hab es sogar mit Xbox360 Gamepad gespielt aber die Steuerung mit Snowboard / Ski war mir etwas zu schwammig.

Ich bin in Deus Ex 4 jetzt kurz vorm grossen Finale nach 22 Stunden. Schätze noch 2 Stunden dann Spiel durch. Ich habe auf "gib mir story" schwierigkeit gespielt und alle Nebenquest erledigt und viel erkundet.

Grafik ist super bis auf die flacker fehler und die shader bugs im intro des spiels aber da bin ich nicht allein mit  Das Spiel läuft bei mir flüssig mit 40 fps in der aussenzone und 60 fps in gebäude.
Die schlimmsten performance fehler haben sie 3 monate nach release rausgepatcht.

Die Welt Story selbst ist gut. Sie wird viel in den Zeitungen, Ebooks und Computer auch erzählt die im Spiel versteckt sind. 
Die Hauptstory selbst plätschert am Anfang vor sich hin. Und ich habe es ja schon von vielen gehört das Deus Ex 4 mit "fortsetzung folgt" endet aber das was wurde ja schon von pc games im artikel gewarnt.
Die Nebenquest waren sehr cool inzensiert von der Story und dem Gameplay her. Ich hätte mir teilweise inteligentere Questmarker für die Nebenquest gewünscht.

Soundtrack fand ich nicht so grossartig wie in teil 3. Das Hacking ist wie in teil 3 - der breach modus war eine nette abwechslung aber für mich nicht so grossartig.

Das Interface wurde verschlimmbessert. Gegenstände für die schnellzugriffleiste muss man jetzt anklicken und dann die taste drücken wo es abgelegt werden soll. Mit der Maus anklicken und reinziehen geht leider nicht.

Für meine 22€ wurde ich gut unterhalten bis jetzt


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (21. November 2016)

*Tearaway Unfolded *auf der PS4 nachgeholt - charmantes Jump & Run der Little Big Planet-Macher, das die vierte Wand durchbricht und einen klasse Grafikstil bietet. Einige Macken bei Kamera, Kämpfen und dem Pacing trüben jedoch den Spielspaß. Allgemein wirkt die Spielzeit in die Länge gestreckt, die letzten Kapitel hätten meiner Meinung nach knapper ausfallen können.  Dafür entlohnt einen der nette Twist am Ende nur bedingt.  Fazit: Der Puppenspieler hat mir wesentlich besser gefallen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (21. November 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hab den Hype hinter Skyrim nie verstanden, für mich war das einfach Oblivion 2.0. Aber das hier sieht schon pornös gut aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRizOpuMGJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Zu diesem Thema find ich das hier auch ganz nett. 
Oblivion oder Skyrim bzw. die Elder Scrolls Reihe ist eigentlich immer perfekt wenn man grad keine Lust auf zusammenhängende Story hat sondern eher auf Singleplayer Open world . Mach was du möchtest und habe Spaß dabei. Dazu noch die Möglichkeiten durch den Mod Support diese Fantasy Welt nach eigenem Geschmack zu erweitern bzw. zu verbessern. Ich kenne keine andere Fantasy Open World Reihe welche dem Spieler diese Möglichkeiten bietet. Hach ja ein Elder Scrolls 6 wäre schon echt geil oder eine Oblivion Special Edition mit Gamepad und 64 Bit Support würde auch schon reichen. Beides würde ich ohne groß zu überlegen sofort kaufen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2016)

*Titan Quest*

Fehlt nicht mehr viel, dann bin ich auch mit dem eingebauten "Immortal Throne"-Add-On durch... Und wieder plage ich mich mit diesem Titanenarsch von Typhon herum. Hat zwar jetzt weniger Fleisch an den Knochen, aber austeilen wie Hölle kann er immer noch. 

Edit:
So, Typhon frisst zum zweiten (und letzten Mal) meine Shorts. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (21. November 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die SP-Kampagnen von Battlefield 1 und Black Ops 3 heute durchgespielt.
> 
> Letzteres war das reinste Inception (in den "Traumwelt"-Passagen)
> 
> ...



Haha, habe BO3 auch gerade am Wochenede durchgespielt. Definitiv eine der besseren CoD Stories. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

Allerdings haette ich das letzte Level etwas anders gestaltet:


Spoiler



Ich ignoriere jetzt mal die Story, die sich nur aus den Taylor-Missionsberichten ergibt und nehme das eigentliche Spielgeschehen fuer bare Muenze, denn ohne es im Internet nachzulesen oder wirklich Screenshots der Texte zu machen kann man diesen Hintergrund als SPieler ja gar nicht wissen.

Corvus ist ja als Intelligenz aus den vernetzten Gehirnen der Testpersonen entstanden und hat dann Taylors Team und den Spieler und Hendricks mit infiziert. Es waere also logisch, wenn Corvus selbst seine Handlungen und Gedanken nach dem richtet, was er in den Gehirnen der infizierten Personen vorfindet. Da er also hauptsaechlich Militaers mit sehr aggresiver Persoenlichkeit infiziert hat ist auch Corvus selbst aggressiv, getrieben, gewaltbereit und ein bisschen paranoid.
Es waere mMn sehr cool gewesen, im letzten Level, in der Traumwelt quasi durch die eigenen Gedanken Corvus und damit die Spielwelt beeinflussen zu koennen. Zum Beispiel haette man ein Level bauen koennen, dass schlichtweg nicht zu schaffen ist. Ueberall poppen Gegner auf, die dich frueher oder spaeter ueberrennen werden, du hast keine Chance sie alle zu besiegen. Aber, wenn du selbst nicht mehr zurueck schiesst, (eben genau das machst, was Taylor und die anderen vorgeschlagen haben: "relax your thoughts, be calm, be at peace") dann wirst du in der Traumwelt auch nicht mehr von den Gegnerhorden angegriffen und kannst einfach durch sie durchmarschieren und den naechsten Level abschnitt erreichen. Du musst also Dr. Salims Meditationsuebung selbst absolvieren und den "frozen forest" in dir finden um Corvus widerstehen zu koennen.
Damit besiegst du Corvus mit seiner eigenen Ideologie, indem du ihn durch deine Gedanken beeinflusst, da du selbst ja auch Teil des KI-Netzwerks bist.

Ich denke diese Umkehrung des sonst so Gewalt verherrlichenden Shooter Prinzips waere gerade in einem CoD nochmal ein echt cooler Twist gewesen. Als in dem Wuestenabschnitt der Traumwelt der Spieler-Charakter dann auch anfaengt selbst die Worte von Corvus zu rezitieren (was uebrigens sehr cool war) dachte ich erst, dass waere vielleicht sogar das, worauf sie hinauswollen. Aber nach einigen Bildschirmtoden musste ich dann leider doch feststellen, dass die Loesung nach wie vor darin bestand, mich doch wieder durch alles durchzuballern.

Aber selbst ohne so einen Twist war die Story sehr gut gemacht. Treyarch macht mMn sowieso die besten CoDs.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. November 2016)

das wäre wirklich ne tolle Idee gewesen, hätte mir gefallen wenn sie das im "Endkampf" eingebaut hätten


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (21. November 2016)

*Everybody's gone to the Rapture* nachgeholt. Über die bezaubernden Landschaftsaufnahmen, den tollen Soundtrack und das furchtbar langsame Lauftempo wurde ja schon genug gesagt. Einige Klischees (Beziehungskrach) mal außer Acht gelassen, eine echt interessant erzählte Geschichte, die in einem für mich befriedigenden Ende mündet. Etwas mehr Interaktionsmöglichkeiten mit der Umgebung hätten dem Walking Simulator vielleicht nicht geschadet, aber sonst...


----------



## LOX-TT (21. November 2016)

Hier mal ein Clip vom Murks-Shooter des Jahres, den ich gestern mir nochmal angetan habe (leider)
das ging Minuten so, am Ende war da ein koreanischer Haufen  gelegen 

das ist wohlgemerkt mit aktuellstem Patch (und es war die Regel, nicht die Ausnahme)
ich kann das Ding nicht mehr Ernst nehmen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQcac7wk1yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2016)

Gestern Steep Beta und Diablo 3 begonnen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (22. November 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Clip vom Murks-Shooter des Jahres, den ich gestern mir nochmal angetan habe (leider)
> das ging Minuten so, am Ende war da ein koreanischer Haufen  gelegen
> 
> das ist wohlgemerkt mit aktuellstem Patch (und es war die Regel, nicht die Ausnahme)
> ...


Ich kann dich voll und ganz verstehen.Dachte es geht nur mir so bei dem Game.Ist echt peinlich was dort programmiert wurde.Richtig schade weil ich den ersten Teil damals gar nicht mal so schlecht fand.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2016)

*Titan Quest - Immortal Throne*

Ha-ha! Hades ist für einen Gott der Unterwelt ein ziemlicher Waschlappen. Im 2. Ansatz gekillt. *He, He* 

Tjoah... Das Add-On war top, genauso wie das Hauptspiel. Hat mir nochmal 20 sehr gute Spielstunden bereitet.

Demnächst müsste ich den geistigen Nachfolger *Grim Dawn* anschaffen, vorausgesetzt man kann sich auch dort als Nahkämpfer austoben und bekommt ein ähnlich gutes Treffer-Feedback zu Gesicht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (22. November 2016)

*Steep* finde ich ziemlich langweilig ehrlich gesagt - hätte mich zwar darauf gefreut, aber ich denke nicht, dass es für mich da genügend Langzeitmotivation gibt, wenn mir nach einigen Stunden in der Beta schon langweilig wird.

Ansonsten spiele ich derzeit *TESO* und *Dragon Age Inquisition*.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. November 2016)

Auch wenn ich in Sachen Fahrgefühl und KI kein allzu großer Fan davon bin: Im Moment macht mir wieder *Project CARS* ne Menge Spaß. Zusammen mit dem Oculus Update und ein wenig Supersampling sieht das Spiel jetzt gut aus und auch die Performance ist endlich mal richtig gut. Hab mir dann noch ne Mod für besseres Force Feedback installiert und hab mal ne Karriere angefangen.

Auch wenn die vermutlich heute Abend vorerst wieder enden wird, da das zweite Porsche Pack für *Assetto Corsa* erscheint. 911 GT3 RS, 718 Spyder RS, Cayman GT4, 718 Boxster S (H-Schaltung und PDK), 2015er 919 Hybrid, 911 GT1, 962c (Long Tail und Short Tail). Das wird wieder mal ein Fest!


----------



## smutjesmooth (22. November 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> *Steep* finde ich ziemlich langweilig ehrlich gesagt - hätte mich zwar darauf gefreut, aber ich denke nicht, dass es für mich da genügend Langzeitmotivation gibt, wenn mir nach einigen Stunden in der Beta schon langweilig wird.
> 
> Ansonsten spiele ich derzeit *TESO* und *Dragon Age Inquisition*.


Ein neues Skateboard Game a la Tony Hawks Pro Skater oder Skate wäre mal echt geil am Pc.Mit Unreal Engine 4 würde sowas bestimmt auch richtig geil grafisch machbar sein.Schade das dieses Genre am Pc schon ewig tot ist.Momentan ist zwar ein interessantes BMX Spiel bei Steam Greenlight in Arbeit aber ein Skate Game wäre Instant buy für mich.So viele Stunden damals in die Tony Hawks Pro Skater Games versemmelt.Momentan spiele ich viel Rennspiele da mich die Motviation verlassen hat Dishonored 2 weiterzuspielen wegen dieser ganzen Patchwarterei......... 
Wenn es mal fertig gepatcht ist starte ich aber mit Sicherheit einen neuen Versuch.


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2016)

Diablo 3. Gerade Akt I abgeschlossen. Das Spiel macht echt süchtig.


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2016)

Deus Ex 4 abgeschlossen 3- als Note für mich

Ich habe mal wieder The Secret World angefangen. Seit den Patch 2015 ist es sehr sehr gut geworden.

Ich fing es vor 4  1/2 Jahren an weil die News von Pc Games Print mich damals mitgerissen hatten. Leider hatte das Spiel eine Lernkurve wie EVE und es gab überhaupt keine Werbung und es war das erste Abo Spiel mit einem Itemshop.
Das Spiel wie viele andere Spiele raus wo die Konjunktur der MMos mit Abos sich in derzeit im Abschwung richtung Depression ging.  Das Spiel hatte hätte ein besseres Tutorial gebrauchen gekonnt und für das Talentrad kamen die Starterklassen auch etwas spät für ein Spiel das mit wirbt tausende waffen und magie fähigkeiten zu haben mit aktiv und passiv kräften.


----------



## McDrake (23. November 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder The Secret World angefangen. Seit den Patch 2015 ist es sehr sehr gut geworden.
> 
> Ich fing es vor 4  1/2 Jahren an weil die News von Pc Games Print mich damals mitgerissen hatten. Leider hatte das Spiel eine Lernkurve wie EVE und es gab überhaupt keine Werbung und es war das erste Abo Spiel mit einem Itemshop.
> Das Spiel wie viele andere Spiele raus wo die Konjunktur der MMos mit Abos sich in derzeit im Abschwung richtung Depression ging.  Das Spiel hatte hätte ein besseres Tutorial gebrauchen gekonnt und für das Talentrad kamen die Starterklassen auch etwas spät für ein Spiel das mit wirbt tausende waffen und magie fähigkeiten zu haben mit aktiv und passiv kräften.



Das Game hatte mich vom Setting her schon immer interessiert.
Wie spielt es sich denn als "Single-Player"-Game?
Bekommt man da eine Story mit und ist man auch alleine in der Lage einen Grossteil des Spiels zu erforschen?

WOW habe ich eigentlich auch als einsamer Schamane gespielt und nie bei Raids mitgemacht.


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2016)

Könnte ... Wollte heute eigentlich mal wieder Mafia 3 zocken aber die Maus zog es magisch zum Battlenet-Login und ich startete wieder Diablo 3. 

Dafür ist Martha nun endlich Geschichte.


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das Game hatte mich vom Setting her schon immer interessiert.
> Wie spielt es sich denn als "Single-Player"-Game?
> Bekommt man da eine Story mit und ist man auch alleine in der Lage einen Grossteil des Spiels zu erforschen?
> 
> WOW habe ich eigentlich auch als einsamer Schamane gespielt und nie bei Raids mitgemacht.



Japp nur es ist halt komplexer als andere spiele am anfang gibt es die startklassen und später baut man sich wohl sein eigenes klassendeck wohl zusammen kam bis jetzt noch nie so weit weil damals frustiert aufgehört wegen der abstrusen lernkurve. aber seit 2015 ist es besser.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. November 2016)

Immer noch "Assetto Corsa". Ich mach gerade mal das Spezial-Event "Deutsche Power", und mir fehlen drei Zehntel. Aaaargh, ich kurv mir 'nen Wolf. Setup habe ich mir irgendwo aus YouTube kopiert, wie haben die Spezis hier das dann gemacht, wie waren die Einstellungen bei TC, ABS, Stabilitätskontrolle, Schaltung usw.?

Dann bin ich, wie das so meine Art ist, mir selbst untreu geworden und hab mir doch den "Witcher 3" als GotY gekauft. 50 Euro für 5.000 Spielstunden, da kann man natürlich nicht meckern. Das ist das perfekte Spiel für Hartzer und Rentner (nichts gegen Hartzer und Rentner, natürlich, ich bin ja nicht Donald Trump). Meine Güte, ist da viel zu tun. Am Anfang habe ich mir die Dialoge noch alle angehört, hab die hübsche Keira flachgelegt, aber inzwischen klicke ich die Dialoge häufig weg, das Game labert einem ja 'ne Tasche ans Ohr.

Es gibt auch Lob für den "Witcher": Es macht nämlich ziemlichen Spaß, die Hauptstory einfach links liegen zu lassen und mal zu gucken, was in der Welt so alles los ist. Und es ist eine Menge los. Die Nebenquests sind auf jeden Fall sehr abwechslungsreich und liebevoll gemacht.


----------



## Exar-K (24. November 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> aber inzwischen klicke ich die Dialoge häufig weg


Peter B. bist du es?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. November 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> aber inzwischen klicke ich die Dialoge häufig weg



Für mich eine Totsünde.
Vor allem beim ersten durchspielen.
Wenn ich zusammenhanglos aneinander gereihte Schwertkämpfe erleben will, kaufe ich mir doch keinen Witcher.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. November 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Peter B. bist du es?



Ich klicke keine Dialoge weg! Ich spule bei langweiligen, minutenlangen Landschaftsaufnahmen in Filmen vor, das ist ja wohl was gaaaaanz anderes 

Übrigens meinte Honigpumpe wohl eher, dass er nur die Texte liest und die Charaktere nicht ausreden lässt. Das mache ich tatsächlich auch sehr oft so.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. November 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Übrigens meinte Honigpumpe wohl eher, dass er nur die Texte liest und die Charaktere nicht ausreden lässt. Das mache ich tatsächlich auch sehr oft so.



Um ehrlich zu sein: Am Ende hatte ich nicht einmal die Geduld, mir die Texte durchzulesen. Es war einfach too much, und ich wollte doch Kohle scheffeln und Waffen und Rüstung aufbessern und natürlich, ganz wichtig, hochleveln und irgendwelche Mutagene mit Fertigkeiten kombinieren, da wurde es mir, als ich im Rausch war, einfach zuviel Prosa. Hab ja dann auch erstmal aufgehört. Denn der "Witcher" ist zu schade dafür, daß man ihn durchrusht. Dann lieber hin und wieder mal ein paar gemütliche Stündchen einlegen.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Für mich eine Totsünde.
> Vor allem beim ersten durchspielen.



Das stimmt mich doch sehr nachdenklich. Willst Du damit etwa andeuten, daß man dieses Monster _auch noch ein zweites Mal_ durchspielen kann?


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2016)

Nicht umsonst bietet das Spiel dir ein New Game+ Modus an


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. November 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Willst Du damit etwa andeuten, daß man dieses Monster _auch noch ein zweites Mal_ durchspielen kann?



Ich habe es drei Mal durchgespielt.
Ohne je einen einzigen Dialog weg geklickt zu haben!


----------



## Neawoulf (24. November 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Immer noch "Assetto Corsa". Ich mach gerade mal das Spezial-Event "Deutsche Power", und mir fehlen drei Zehntel. Aaaargh, ich kurv mir 'nen Wolf. Setup habe ich mir irgendwo aus YouTube kopiert, wie haben die Spezis hier das dann gemacht, wie waren die Einstellungen bei TC, ABS, Stabilitätskontrolle, Schaltung usw.?



Welches Event (Fahrzeug und Strecke) ist das denn? Bei mir haben die Special Events, selbst wenn ich die Menüsprache auf Deutsch stelle, alle englische Namen und keines davon heißt "German Power". "German Fury" gibt's, aber das ist ein Drift Event. *edit* Ok, ist kein Drift-Event, sondern wird nur mit der M3 Driftversion gefahren.

Zum Thema Fahrhilfen: Ich fahre grundsätzlich mit den Einstellungen "Factory" beim ABS und der Traktionskontrolle (ich entscheide dann im Auto, ob und wieviel Traktionskontrolle ich nutze, sofern das Auto eine hat), alles andere auf "aus". Beim Hotlapping schalte ich evtl. noch die Tyre Blankets ein, damit ich gleich mit warmen Reifen starten kann (spart die Einführungsrunde zum Aufwärmen). Wenn du mit Lenkrad fährst, solltest du die Stabilitätskontrolle weglassen, weil das nicht die Form von Stabilitätskontrolle simuliert, die es in echten Autos gibt, sondern direkt die Physikengine beeinflusst. Ist vor allem für Gamepadspieler sinnvoll, weil es da halt sehr viel schwerer ist, präzise Lenk- und Pedalbewegungen umzusetzen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (24. November 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe es drei Mal durchgespielt.
> Ohne je einen einzigen Dialog weg geklickt zu haben!


Ich hab es noch nichtmal geschafft Witcher 2 geschweige denn 3 durchzuspielen.Irgendwann war bei mir einfach die Luft raus oder ein anderes neues Spiel kam dazwischen.
So grade das Hitman Upgrade Pack bei Steam gekauft für 19.99 €. Nun ist meine Hitman Collection wieder komplett hoffe ich mal. Das Intro Pack hatte ich ja schon seit Release , die älteren Teile hatte ich schon vorher mal in einem Sale bei Steam mitgenommen als Paket. Bin gespannt auf den Rest des Spiels.


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich hab es noch nichtmal geschafft Witcher 2 geschweige denn 3 durchzuspielen.Irgendwann war bei mir einfach die Luft raus oder ein anderes neues Spiel kam dazwischen.



Witcher 3 nehme ich immer mal wieder zum spielen.
Die ganzen Nebenquests verschlingen enorm viel Zeit. Darum mache ich zwischendurch auch eine Pause.

Aktuell, neben *NOLF* (Win10 mit Widescreenmodus) hab ich mir mal wieder *Satellite Reign* angeschaut.

Inzwischen gibts verschiedene Modi beim Kampagnenstart.
Für mich sehr angenehm:
Zeit verlangsamen/stoppen.

Das war ursprünglich eine Fähigkeit, wurde jetzt aber als "Spieloption" eingebaut.
So kann man das Spielgeschehen einfrieren und Befehle geben. 
Sehr schön.
Darum gleich eine neue Kampagne gestartet und fünf Stunden durchgespielt.

Noch immer fordernd, aber irgendwie hab ich nie das Gefühl, dass es unfair wäre.
Und dank der neuen Zeitlupenfunktion, ist es auch mal möglich nicht gleich in Hektik zu versinken:
Ist man aufgeflogen oder scheinbar umzingelt, einfach in Ruhe nochmals die Map anschauen.
Meist gibts einen Ausweg, sofern man die Karte schon ein wenig kennt.
Also VOR dem Missionstart die Gegend schon auskundschfaten.

Dass eine Mission schon mal 20 Minuten dauern kann, muss einem Bewusst sein.
Und zwischenspeichern ist nicht.
Im Normalfall für mich ein komplettes "no go".
Aber hier funzt das komischweise.


----------



## Shorty484 (25. November 2016)

Immernoch MGS V, knapp 50 h gespielt und erst bei Hauptmission 20, wow . Bin mal gespannt wie lange ich ingesamt brauche.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2016)

Denke jetzt nach gestrigem Erreichen der 50-Stunden-Grenze werde ich "Assassin's Creed - Unity" langsam abhaken. Habe alle Nebenmissionen durch, alle Mordfälle gelöst und fast alles an Truhen/Wappen/Kokarden eingesackt. Einige der leichteren Nostradamus-Rätsel konnte ich auch knacken, der Rest ist mir jedoch der Großsucherei wegen zu mühselig. Lasse es noch ne Weile auf der Platte, Paris ist einfach zu geil, lockt immer wieder für elegante Parcour-Läufe, aber gezielt weiterspielen werde ich es nicht. Muss auch reichen, mit keinen AC habe ich mehr Zeit verbracht wie mit diesem. [emoji5]  

Ab heute/morgen beginne ich mal wieder was Kleineres: "The Room 2". Eigentlich sollte man denken ich müsste des vielen Schlösser-Knackens in AC-U überdrüssig sein, aber nö, eine Schippe anspruchsvoller geht auch. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. November 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Welches Event (Fahrzeug und Strecke) ist das denn? Bei mir haben die Special Events, selbst wenn ich die Menüsprache auf Deutsch stelle, alle englische Namen und keines davon heißt "German Power". "German Fury" gibt's, aber das ist ein Drift Event. *edit* Ok, ist kein Drift-Event, sondern wird nur mit der M3 Driftversion gefahren.



Erstmal danke für die Antwort. Ja, das Event meine mich. Ich hab übrigens auch schon für "Assetto Corsa" meine Playse auf Englisch gestellt, man findet so einfach mehr beim Googeln ...



> Zum Thema Fahrhilfen: Ich fahre grundsätzlich mit den Einstellungen "Factory" beim ABS und der Traktionskontrolle (ich entscheide dann im Auto, ob und wieviel Traktionskontrolle ich nutze, sofern das Auto eine hat), alles andere auf "aus". Beim Hotlapping schalte ich evtl. noch die Tyre Blankets ein, damit ich gleich mit warmen Reifen starten kann (spart die Einführungsrunde zum Aufwärmen). Wenn du mit Lenkrad fährst, solltest du die Stabilitätskontrolle weglassen, weil das nicht die Form von Stabilitätskontrolle simuliert, die es in echten Autos gibt, sondern direkt die Physikengine beeinflusst.



Ich werde es mal ohne Stabilitätskontrolle versuchen -- mal gucken, wie sich das auswirkt. Vielleicht kann ich auch noch drei Zehntel zusammenkratzen, wenn ich manuell schalte, aber dafür muß ich erst die Schaltpunkte einigermaßen auswendig lernen, das braucht Zeit.

Was habe ich denn aber davon, auf ABS und TC zu verzichten? Mit TC kann ich früher in der Kurve wieder Gas geben und muß keine Angst haben, aus der Spur getragen zu werden; mit ABS kann ich vor Kurven später bremsen und außerdem noch während des Bremsens lenken. Wo sind denn da die Nachteile? Ist das Auto ohne diese Hilfen schneller? Wie sieht das überhaupt in der Realität aus: ist man mit ABS und TC tatsächlich langsamer, perfektes Fahren vorausgesetzt?


----------



## Neawoulf (25. November 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Antwort. Ja, das Event meine mich. Ich hab übrigens auch schon für "Assetto Corsa" meine Playse auf Englisch gestellt, man findet so einfach mehr beim Googeln ...
> 
> Ich werde es mal ohne Stabilitätskontrolle versuchen -- mal gucken, wie sich das auswirkt. Vielleicht kann ich auch noch drei Zehntel zusammenkratzen, wenn ich manuell schalte, aber dafür muß ich erst die Schaltpunkte einigermaßen auswendig lernen, das braucht Zeit.
> 
> Was habe ich denn aber davon, auf ABS und TC zu verzichten? Mit TC kann ich früher in der Kurve wieder Gas geben und muß keine Angst haben, aus der Spur getragen zu werden; mit ABS kann ich vor Kurven später bremsen und außerdem noch während des Bremsens lenken. Wo sind denn da die Nachteile? Ist das Auto ohne diese Hilfen schneller? Wie sieht das überhaupt in der Realität aus: ist man mit ABS und TC tatsächlich langsamer, perfektes Fahren vorausgesetzt?



ABS solltest du auf jeden Fall anlassen. Das bringt eigentlich nur Vorteile (wird auch in vielen echten Rennserien genutzt, z. B. in der GT3). Traktionskontrolle ist auch in vielen Rennserien erlaubt, hat aber auch seine Nachteile. In vielen Rennautos lässt sich die Stärke einstellen, denn in der Tat ist es so, dass die Traktionskontrolle das Auto zwar sicherer und stabiler macht, aber bei zu hohen Einstellungen auch langsamer, weil nicht genügend Kraft beim aus der Kurve Beschleunigen auf der Straße ankommt. Da der BMW aber nur die Optionen "an" und "aus" hat, würde ich "aus" empfehlen und stattdessen über den Gasfuß versuchen, die Traktion beim Rausbeschleunigen zu halten. Ist mit etwas Übung auf jeden Fall schneller. Manuell schalten bringt auf jeden Fall auch was (aus irgendeinem Grund hat der M3 Drifter ne H-Schaltung, obwohl das Cockpit optisch die Schaltwippen des Serienautos zeigt).

Da ich gestern neugierig war, bin ich das Event auch mal gefahren (ich bin im Moment ohnehin im Hotlap-Wahn) und es kam ne 1:24.807 heraus (Gold ist ne 1:25 auf dem PC). Ist wahrscheinlich langsamer, als in der Konsolenversion, das liegt allerdings daran, dass die Konsolenversion noch ein altes Reifenmodell nutzt, das etwas schneller ist. Am 29. Nov. kommt ein neuer Patch (unter anderem auch mit dem ersten Porsche DLC) auf die Konsole, damit sollte das Reifenmodell eigentlich an die PC-Version angepasst werden.

Mein Setup für das Event (mag nicht perfekt sein, ich bin leider kein Setup-Guru, aber es hat gut funktioniert):


Einstellungen im Menü:

ABS und Traktionskontrolle: Factory
alles andere aus


Einstellungen im Setup:

Reifen: Semislicks
Druck (alle Reifen): 25 psi
Treibstoff: 5 Liter
ABS: an
Traktionskontrolle: aus
Bremskraft: 100%
Sturz vorne: -2,5 deg
Spur vorne: 7
Sturz hinten: -1,7 deg
Spur hinten: 6
Bump und Rebound vorne und hinten: 7


----------



## Chemenu (25. November 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Was habe ich denn aber davon, auf ABS und TC zu verzichten? Mit TC kann ich früher in der Kurve wieder Gas geben und muß keine Angst haben, aus der Spur getragen zu werden; mit ABS kann ich vor Kurven später bremsen und außerdem noch während des Bremsens lenken. Wo sind denn da die Nachteile? Ist das Auto ohne diese Hilfen schneller? Wie sieht das überhaupt in der Realität aus: ist man mit ABS und TC tatsächlich langsamer, perfektes Fahren vorausgesetzt?



Du kannst auch ohne ABS später und in die Kurven hinein bremsen. Das ABS löst ja nur kurzzeitig die Bremsen um ein Blockieren der Räder zu verhindern (natürlich regelt das ABS viel schneller als ein Mensch das könnte). Wenn Du aber beim Bremsen mit Gefühl alles richtig machst dann hat das ABS eh nichts zu tun. 
Und sobald die in die Kurve einlenkst musst Du sowieso gleichzeitig langsam die Bremse lösen. Die Reifen können nicht 100% der Haftung aufbringen um das Auto zu verlangsamen und noch gleichzeitig eine Richtungsänderung herbeiführen. Grob vereinfacht gesagt: Sollen die Reifen 20% lenken bleiben nur noch 80% fürs Bremsen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. November 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ABS solltest du auf jeden Fall anlassen. Das bringt eigentlich nur Vorteile (wird auch in vielen echten Rennserien genutzt, z. B. in der GT3).



Klasse, solche Informationen interessieren mich immer, denn vom echten Rennleben habe ich so gut wie keine Ahnung. Ich weiß z. B. gar nicht, welche Hilfen in der Formel 1 oder in der WRC erlaubt/üblich sind.

Ich bemühe mich, in Online-Rennen fair zu fahren. Heißt, ich knall meinem Vordermann nicht ins Heck und benutze ihn in der Kurve auch nicht als Prellbock. Bei Überholmanövern bin ich mir aber oft unsicher, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Was muß ich beim Überholen beachten? Und was darf ich alles unternehmen, um selbst ein Überholmanöver zu vereiteln? Hatte danach auch schonmal gegoogelt, aber irgendwie nichts Allgemeingültiges gefunden.

Ist ja super, daß Du gleich auch noch Dein Setup gepostet hast. Das werd ich jetzt sofort mal ausprobieren. Ich will hier endlich Gold holen, verdammt ... Black Friday? Pah, ich mach heute Car Friday! Dazu gibt's abends zum Ausklang ein ordentliches Steak zur neuesten Folge von "The Grand Tour". Es sind alle Grünen herzlich eingeladen! 

EDIT: Was meinst Du mit "Bremskraft 100 %"? Das gibt's bei mir nicht. Ich hab hier "Bremsbalance", aber da kann ich im Setup nichts einstellen, das Feld ist inaktiv. Manchmal kann ich auf der Piste noch mit der Bremsbalance rumspielen, aber das geht mit der Karre nicht. Auf der PS4 liegt Gold übrigens auch bei 1:25.


----------



## Catalano (25. November 2016)

Hi Leute, eine Frage zu The Witcher 3:

ich hatte vor einiger Zeit The Witcher 3 durchgespielt, fand es klasse und dann verkauft. 
Jetzt gibt es ja das Spiel im Laden samt den Erweiterungen Hearts of Stone und Blood and Wine.

Kann ich die beiden Erweiterungen eigentlich auch spielen, ohne die Hauptstory nochmal durchzuspielen?


----------



## Spassbremse (25. November 2016)

Catalano schrieb:


> Kann ich die beiden Erweiterungen eigentlich auch spielen, ohne die Hauptstory nochmal durchzuspielen?



Ja, das geht problemlos.


----------



## Catalano (25. November 2016)

Wirklich?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. November 2016)

Catalano schrieb:


> Wirklich?



Ja.
Beide Erweiterungen lassen sich aus dem Hauptmenü als neues Spiel starten.
Man beginnt dann mit einem vorgefertigtem Geralt mit entsprechendem Level und Ausrüstung.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. November 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Klasse, solche Informationen interessieren mich immer, denn vom echten Rennleben habe ich so gut wie keine Ahnung. Ich weiß z. B. gar nicht, welche Hilfen in der Formel 1 oder in der WRC erlaubt/üblich sind.
> 
> Ich bemühe mich, in Online-Rennen fair zu fahren. Heißt, ich knall meinem Vordermann nicht ins Heck und benutze ihn in der Kurve auch nicht als Prellbock. Bei Überholmanövern bin ich mir aber oft unsicher, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Was muß ich beim Überholen beachten? Und was darf ich alles unternehmen, um selbst ein Überholmanöver zu vereiteln? Hatte danach auch schonmal gegoogelt, aber irgendwie nichts Allgemeingültiges gefunden.
> 
> ...



Zur WRC kann ich leider auch nichts sagen, aber in der Formel 1 gibt es meines Wissens nach derzeit weder ABS, noch Traktionskontrolle. Dafür aber ein recht kompliziertes Hybridsystem, das verschiedene Einstellungen bietet, wann und wie Leistung abgegeben und aufgenommen wird.

Zum Überholen bzw. generellem Verhalten im Rennen. Ich hab's gerade zwar nur überflogen, aber hier sollte eines nachzulesen sein: The Art of Racecraft | iRacing.com Motorsport Simulations

Zur Bremskraft: Die Option gibt es erst seit Version 1.10 auf dem PC, also auch erst seit ein paar Tagen. Wenn ein Auto sehr starke Bremsen hat, so dass die Reifen ständig blockieren, wenn kein ABS vorhanden ist, kann man die Bremsleistung damit reduzieren. Auch mit ABS kann das Sinn machen, wenn man z. B. im Kurveneingang die Bremse nicht fein genug dosieren kann.


----------



## Catalano (25. November 2016)

Wow cool. Dann werd ich mir das nochmal kaufen. Danke euch.


----------



## Homerous (25. November 2016)

Ich hab mir Watchdogs 2 für meine PS4 gekauft, weil mir jemand gesagt hat das dieses Spiel voll gut und deep und genial ist...
Man fängt ja mit dem guten an, also lobe ich mal die Grafik. Das sieht schon extrem gut aus, und das in so gut wie jeder Situation. Auch die Spielwelt ist deutlich besser als im Vorgänger, auch dank Umfang und Größe. Bisher habe ich die meiste Zeit damit verbracht, einfach nur durch San Francisco zu fahren und random zu meiner Frau zu sagen "Guck mal, da waren wir schon mal im Real Life!". Schön groß, aber trotzdem detailverliebt und nah an der Realität, also genau mein Stil. Da hat das Chicago aus Teil 1, was einfach nur grau und...ääh...grau war, keine Chance.

Aber der gesamte Stil des Spiels ist aua. Krass endgeil hippe Nichthipster Mitte 20 machen mega Fame produzierendes Hacking und sehen dabei aus wie Menschen, die vor 15 Jahren mal mäßig beliebt waren. Und der Pro- Verzeihung, Brotagonist hat eine grauenhafte deutsche Synchro und sieht irgendwie immer aus wie ein Kanye West-Imitat.
Zwar immer noch besser als "Ich bin so traurig, lass mal Leute töten"-Aiden, aber Symphatie habe ich nur für einen einzigen Charakter im Spiel gehabt, nämlich Josh, denn der benimmt sich noch halbwegs normal.
Außerdem gefiehl mir DedSec besser, als sie nicht die absolute Heldengruppe (von vier Leuten?) waren, sondern eher bedrohlich.

Fazit: Wird mehr Spaß machen, wenn ich endlich die Story durchhabe und nicht mehr mit diesen ach so coolen Nasen reden muss. Aber hey, es hätte sein können, gerade in Sachen Spielwelt, in der ich garantiert noch viel Zeit verbringen werde.
Und in einem Klamottenladen wird mein Lieblingslied gespielt. Find ich gut.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. November 2016)

Homerous schrieb:


> Krass endgeil hippe Nichthipster Mitte 20 machen mega Fame produzierendes Hacking



Daran ist Stieg Larsson schuld. Seit Lisbeth Wallander Salander in "Verschwendung", "Versendung" und "Verendung" sehen die Hacker in Filmen und Serien alle aus, als kämen sie frisch vom Gothic- oder Homie-Kostümverleih. Immerhin ist der Bro hier noch einigermaßen realitätsnah männlich, in Hollywood sind die Hacker und Programmiergenies längst durchgegendert, also überwiegend weiblich.

EDIT: Da lobe ich mir übrigens "Mr. Robot". Der Hauptdarsteller ist gut ausgewählt und als Meisterhacker absolut glaubwürdig.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. November 2016)

Homerous schrieb:


> Zwar immer noch besser als "Ich bin so traurig, lass mal Leute töten"-Aiden [...]



Dafür ein ganz fettes "Like" von meiner Seite!


----------



## Enisra (25. November 2016)

ich bin vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht auf Alola unterwegs :x


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. November 2016)

Verdammt....bist du das, Lon Chaney? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. November 2016)

Homerous schrieb:


> "Ich bin so traurig, lass mal Leute töten"-Aiden


Genial 



Ich zocke übrigens mal wieder Zelda - Ocarina of Time. Zuvor habe ich mich an Majora's Mask probiert, aber heute wie damals kann ich mich mit dem Spiel einfach nicht anfreunden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2016)

*The Room 2*

Nach 1 1/2 Stunden bereits die Hälfte geschafft. Fällt im Vergleich zum Vorgänger rätseltechnisch etwas leichter aus, weniger astromomisch-angehauchte oder zu abstrakte Aufgaben, mehr Sucherei und Kombination. Nichtsdestotrotz genauso anregende Knobelei, dazu in einer wunderbaren Präsentation und mit eleganten Animationen bebildert. Jedes Haupträtsel hat dabei seine eigene Umgebung (mal auf nem alten Segelschiff a la Columbus, nun in einer Art Inka-Höhle)...  Ganz hohe Kunst.Top! 
Nur die Hintergrund-Story bleibt wie schon in TR1 äußerst wirr.

Edit:
Und durch - nach 3,8 Stunden! So. Und jetzt *The Room 3*!!! WILL!!! HABEN!!! JETZT!!!!


----------



## LOX-TT (26. November 2016)

Skyrim SE grad, aber in Rifton passierte mir grad ein kleines ... naja ... Malheur 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1psWtqEQ5tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2016)

Drama im Liebestempel - Demnächst auf RTL2 Freitag um 24 uhr


----------



## Neawoulf (27. November 2016)

Im Rahmen der Black Friday Aktion bei Steam hab ich mir kurzentschlossen den VR DLC für *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter* gekauft. Obwohl ich sowieso das Spiel, als auch die Oculus Rift schon eine Weile habe, hab ich bisher immer einen Bogen drum gemacht, denn überall hat man gelesen, dass das Spiel selbst bei den abgehärtetesten VR-Enthusiasten Motion Sickness hervorgerufen hat. Jetzt hab ich's aber mal ausprobiert und ...

... es stimmt. Zumindest teilweise. Am Anfang war mir doch recht schummelig im Kopf (jedoch keine Übelkeit, nur leichter Schwindel), was vor allem an der langsamen, gleichmäßigen Drehbewegung mit dem Controller liegt. Maus- und Tastaturunterstützung gibt es in der VR-Version aus irgendeinem Grund nicht, daher bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als mit dem Controller zu spielen. Nach 10 bis 15 Minuten ging es aber und es macht richtig Spaß. Seltsamerweise hatte ich mit dem sehr viel schnelleren Half Life 2 weniger Probleme, was evtl. eben daran lag, dass dort die Drehungen mit der Maus irgendwie natürlicher rüberkommen, als mit dem Controller. Wenn man sich einen schönen Platz aussucht, kann man aber auch VR-Neulinge einen Blick riskieren lassen. Nur mit dem Controller rumlaufen und vor allem drehen sollte man da unbedingt vermeiden.

Fazit: Das Spiel selbst ist toll (sofern man auf melancholische Walking-Simulaturen steht), sieht großartig aus und die Atmophäre und Landschaften sind einfach nur atemberaubend. Die  Performance ist auch prima auf meiner 1070 und bietet sogar noch Raum  für 1,3faches Supersampling (evtl. mehr, im Spiel lässt sich aber nicht mehr einstellen). Dadurch kann ich die Kantenglättung  abschalten und das Spiel sieht ne ganze Ecke schärfer aus. Für Fortgeschrittene ist es außerdem ein prima Trainingsprogramm zum weiteren Bekämpfen von Motion Sickness (ich spiele fast nur Cockpitspiele mit der Rift). Wer gerade erst seine Rift oder Vive ausgepackt hat, sollte allerdings von dem Spiel Abstand nehmen. Es gibt zwar noch einen Comfort-Modus (den ich nicht ausprobiert habe), aber der ist nach einmaliger (Nicht-)Aktivierung irgendwie nicht mehr in den Optionen auffindbar.

Und ich hab jetzt schon Angst vor einem bestimmten Spielabschnitt, den jeder kennen sollte, der das Spiel gespielt hat ...



Spoiler



Der Horror in den Minen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Und ich hab jetzt schon Angst vor einem bestimmten Spielabschnitt, den jeder kennen sollte, der das Spiel gespielt hat ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ja... Shit-Fucking Scary Moment. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2016)

Spiele seit über einer Stunde ein neues Schmuckstück von einem Walking Simulator. From Outa Space. 
Gemeint ist natürlich *Adr1ft*. Ob nun *Kholat*, *Ethan Carter* oder diese spielbare Version des Weltraum-Kinofilm-Hits *Gravity*, die Unreal4-Engine glänzt in diesem Genre immer wieder. Grafik-Porn hoch 3. 

Ist zwar nicht das spannendste Spiel, aber eine ähnlich starke Atmo wie sein filmisches Vorbild hat es durchaus. Also wer das Cuaron-Meisterwerk zu schätzen zu weiss wird bestimmt auch an* Adr1ft* Gefallen finden.


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2016)

Ich spiele derzeit Warhammer Dawn of War 2 inklusive Addon Chaos Rising

Dawn of War 2 damals 2009 gespielt es noch ein non steam titel war dann mir in einen Sale das "Dawn of War 2" Bundle geholt für 10€ und nach 7 Jahren auf Steam am zocken.

Dawn of War 2 samt Addons sind ja ein ehemalige GFWL Titel. Die Integration in Steam hat mich etwas verwirrt. Es gibt für Dawn of War 2 und Dawn of War 2 - Chaos Rising zwei unterschiedliche Einträge. Aber du kannst in Dawn of War 2 auf Chaos Rising zugreifen und dein Savegame ins Hauptspiel übertragen.  Chaos Rising wurde also in Dawn of War 2 integriert aber man muss es trotzdem getrennt kaufen damit es im Hauptspiel integriert ist. Das ist etwas WTF.
Dawn of War 2 und Chaos Rising haben die selben Achivments aber nur Dawn of War 2 hat Sammelkarten. Man hat also einen Eintrag für Chaos Rising in den Steam Bibliothek den man nicht nutzt den man aber braucht damit man das Addon im Hauptspiel nutzen kann. 

In Dawn of War 2 hat man übrigens keinen Basenbau - man rüstet seinen Trupp mit Rüstung/Waffen/Extras aus und baut ihre Talente aus. Das gab damals viel Kritik.


@sauerlandboy
Genau das Spiel habe gerade gerade in Steam aktiviert - völlig vergessen das ich es im Humble Unreal Bundle noch hatte


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. November 2016)

Eben mal wieder *Bioshock Infinite* beendet.
Auch wenn einige hier das nicht nachvollziehen können (ja, ich meine dich LC  ), ich finds immer noch grandios.


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2016)

Dawn of War 2 inklusive Chaos Rising Addon in 18 Stunden auf niedrigstens Schwierigkeitsgrad durchgespielt. 

Nettes Strategie Spiel mit der selben Engine wie damals Company of Heroes. Es entstehen im Boden bei Artillerie und granaten richtige Krater was andere Spiele wie World in Conflict und co die später erschienen nicht schafften. Das bringt schön Realismus und Deckungsmöglichkeiten. Mauern und Türme und Häuser haben ein nettes Schadensmodell und gehen im Kampf auch kaputt. Das sollten wirklich mehr Spiele haben.

Soundtrack ist orchestral Episch gewesen - Wenn man gegen Orks/Eldar/Chaos mit seiner Truppe zieht und dann im Hintergrund zu Schlachtgeräuschen noch das hier als Musik läuft nur genial.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=blCBoXKCGl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Im Addon Chaos Rising gibt Reinheit und Koruptions Ausrüstung und Missionszielle.  In einer Mission musst du der Imperialen Armee am Engelstor helfen. Du hast die Wahl zwischen den schnellen Weg das Tor sprengen oder den langen weg sich durchschlagen zum Generator der das Tor mit Strom versorgt. Das Tor zerstören mag zwar der schnelle weg sein aber danach sind sie ungeschützt gegen Angreifer das gibt kräftig Korruptionspunkte. 

Das Spiel bietet dir die Möglichkeit halt deinem Orden treu zu bleiben oder dem Chaos zu verfallen. Yodas Spruch "Nein… nein. _Schneller_, _leichter_, verführerischer." passt hier sehr gut wenn man den Weg des Chaos geht.


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. November 2016)

Watch Dogs 2

[FONT=&quot]Das Game an sich ist schon echt geil. Allerdings stören mich noch 2 Dinge. Die 3rd Person Kamera ist viel zu weit entfernt so das es sich seltsam spielt. Und ein Blick auf die Karte ist auch oft unerträglich weil die viel zu grell ist. Das sollte noch entschärft werden. Auf meiner RX470 8GB läuft das Game butterweich in einer Mischung aus sehr hoch-ultra Settings.Wobei die Grafik an sich doch etwas fragwürdig steril ist, das war aber vorab schon klar.Hauptsache ist ja das es kein technisches Desaster ist zum Glück und ab Release gut spielbar ist.Schade das so etwas keine Normalität mehr ist.Schön das man hier nicht erst auf einen Patch warten muss um es in Ruhe durchspielen zu können. [/FONT]


----------



## MrFob (30. November 2016)

Star Citizen Alpha: Habe mich zum Anniversary Sale dann doch dazu entschlossen mir ein Schiff zu kaufen und die Jungs von CIG so zu unterstuetzen. Ist mein allererster (und wahrscheinlich auch einziger) Ausflug in die Welt von Early Access/Kickstarter/Pledges oder wie das jetzt auch immer heist.
Was mich dazu gebracht hat:
- Ich schaue mir regelmaessig ihre Updates und Tech Demos auf Youtube an und habe allein damit schon mehr Stunden verbracht als in so manchem Spiel. Finde es super interessant eine Entwicklung so direkt mitverfolgen zu koennen.
- Ich finde allein schon die Technik an der sie arbeiten absolut beeindruckend. Da steckt genug Potential fuer 10 Spiele drin und ich denke selbst wenn SC selbst nicht so toll wird wie wir alle hoffen werden diese ENtwicklungen den Spielemarkt mittelfristig beeinflussen. Das gehoert IMO unterstuetzt.
- Nach allem was sie planen koennte (und ich betone KOENNTE) das fertige Produkt mein absolutes Traumspiel werden. Von dem MMO Ansatz war ich zunaechst nicht so begeistert aber langfristig sollen wohl sogar Mods auf alternativen privaten Servern unterstuezt werden, was natuerlich genial waere


Und wie isses so? Na, natuerlich ist im Moment noch alles total verbuggt aber trotzdem finde ich es fuehlt sich schon richtig gut an in sein Schiff zu steigen, loszufliegen, ein paar Piraten platzumachen, dann in einer kleinen EVA Aktion durchs All zu gleiten um ein altes Notsignal in einem Wrack abzuschalten, zur naechsten Station zu fliegen und dort ein paar FPS Bodengefechte auszutragen. Das alles fuehlt sich schon sehr rund nahtlos an. Klar, die Bodenkaempfe selbst sind noch in einer sehr fruehen Phase und machen im Moment noch nicht wirklich viel Spass und das Schiff spuckt oft mal merkwuerdige Kommentare aus. Zudem hat man im Schnitt alle 2-3 Stunden mal einen Crash. Aber es ist ja auch noch ne Alpha.

Mein collstes Erlebnis bisher: Waehrend ich ein Asteroidenfeld erkundet habe stiess ich auf einen Frachter, der einfach so im All stillstand. Ich wurde also neugierig und bin hingeflogen, aus meinem Schiff ausgestiegen und in meinem Raumanzug per EVA zur Heckklappe des Frachters geschwebt. Diese konnte ich oeffnen und dann an bord des Schiffes gehen. Im Cockpit fand ich einen anderen Spieler, der einfach rumstand (vielleicht AFK oder hat gerade die Missionsuebersicht studiert oder so, keine Ahnung). Logischerweise habe ich meine Waffe gezogen und ihn in den Hinterkopf geschossen. 
Danach hab ich im Pilotensitz platz genommen und bin mit seinem Frachter davongeflogen (hab vorher noch schnell mein eigenes altes Schiff zerstoert, da ich es nicht einfach zuruecklassen wollte). Bin dann die naechste Stunde mit "meiner" frisch erbeuteten Freelancer durch's All geschippert.
Also, eiskalt andere Schiffe kapern funktioniert schon mal. 
Fuer ne so fruehe Alpha nicht schlecht. Bin gespannt auf 2.6 mit Star Marine und dann natuerlich 3.0, da wird's dann ja erst richtig interessant.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. November 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Mein collstes Erlebnis bisher: Waehrend ich ein Asteroidenfeld erkundet habe stiess ich auf einen Frachter, der einfach so im All stillstand. Ich wurde also neugierig und bin hingeflogen, aus meinem Schiff ausgestiegen und in meinem Raumanzug per EVA zur Heckklappe des Frachters geschwebt. Diese konnte ich oeffnen und dann an bord des Schiffes gehen. Im Cockpit fand ich einen anderen Spieler, der einfach rumstand (vielleicht AFK oder hat gerade die Missionsuebersicht studiert oder so, keine Ahnung). Logischerweise habe ich meine Waffe gezogen und ihn in den Hinterkopf geschossen.
> Danach hab ich im Pilotensitz platz genommen und bin mit seinem Frachter davongeflogen (hab vorher noch schnell mein eigenes altes Schiff zerstoert, da ich es nicht einfach zuruecklassen wollte). Bin dann die naechste Stunde mit "meiner" frisch erbeuteten Freelancer durch's All geschippert.
> Also, eiskalt andere Schiffe kapern funktioniert schon mal.



Bin gespannt, wann und wie sie das mal geplante "Strafverfolgungssystem" implementieren. Schiffe sind ja afaik eindeutig einem rechtmäßigen Besitzer zugeordnet, so dass man nicht zwingend mit einem "heißen" Schiff glücklich werden soll. Macht aber auf der anderen Seite sicherlich auch Spaß, dann Kopfgeldjäger zu spielen.


----------



## MrFob (30. November 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wann und wie sie das mal geplante "Strafverfolgungssystem" implementieren. Schiffe sind ja afaik eindeutig einem rechtmäßigen Besitzer zugeordnet, so dass man nicht zwingend mit einem "heißen" Schiff glücklich werden soll. Macht aber auf der anderen Seite sicherlich auch Spaß, dann Kopfgeldjäger zu spielen.



Also im Moment gibt es "monitored space" and "unmonitored space". In letzterem kannst du machen was du willst, ohne konsequenzen befuerchten zu muessen.
Da ich den Piloten der Freelancer aber in monitored space erschossen habe war ich dann als kriminell eingestuft und werde automatisch von den Sicherheitskraeften angegriffen, wenn ich zu einer Station fliege.

Nach dem was ich gelesen habe soll man spaeter sein Schiff "zusperren" koennen, so dass es nur noch autorisierte Leute Zugang haben. Ich hoffe, wenn es soweit ist werden wir auch Tools bekommen um diese verschlossenen Tueren dann auch wieder zu hacken oder so.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Dezember 2016)

Nach 5 1/2 Stunden ist mit *Adr1ft *auch schon Schluss. Hätte auch schneller damit fertig werden können, doch ich hab die dortige Space-Atmo regelrecht aufgesogen und nahezu jeden Story-Fetzen in Form von Audio-Logs und Co. abgegrast.
War ein tolles Erlebnis. Herausragende Technik, schöne Story mit einem Schuss menschlicher Tragik und ein Walking-Simulator-typisch gemächliches Gameplay, nur eben schwerelos. 

Vielleicht drehe ich noch ein Paar Runden um das Trümmerfeld der Raumstation, jetzt wo ich den "Freies Spiel"-Modus freigeschaltet hab... Und hole noch ein Paar weitere Achievements.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Dezember 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Nach dem was ich gelesen habe soll man spaeter sein Schiff "zusperren" koennen, so dass es nur noch autorisierte Leute Zugang haben. Ich hoffe, wenn es soweit ist werden wir auch Tools bekommen um diese verschlossenen Tueren dann auch wieder zu hacken oder so.



Wäre natürlich genial.


----------



## Sanador (1. Dezember 2016)

Die ganze Zeit *Titanfall 2*!
Nachdem ich den herausragende Einzelspieler beendet hatte, bin ich nun die ganze Zeit im Mehrspieler unterwegs.
Für alle die es noch nicht haben: "Schämt euch ,und spielt es morgen im Frei-Wochenende an!"


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Dezember 2016)

*Steep*
Die Gamepad-Steuerung ist seeeehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, wie ich finde. Und die Paraglide-Events versprühen tödliche Langeweile. Aber sonst ganz nett.
Auch wenn ich nicht kapiere, nach welchen Kriterien der Avatar rückwärts fährt und sich wieder umdreht, das scheint mehr oder weniger zufällig zu passieren.


----------



## Homerous (2. Dezember 2016)

PopCap sagt so: nee, Update und deswegen spiel ich statt Garden Warfare 2 halt mal wieder Battlefield 1.

Ich finds lustig, wie Mitspieler darauf reagieren wenn man mit einem halbwegs hohem Rang nicht mindestens eine KD von 2.0 hat. Jedenfalls hat mich über PSN (Ja, ich spiele BF auf der Konsole. Wenn ihr meinen PC sehen würdet, wüsstet ihr warum!) ein Squatmate mit "You're a fcking loser" angeschrieben.

Daraufhin gab es drei Ideen in meinem Kopf:
1. Medic spielen und diesem Idioten beim Verrecken zusehen, ist eh nur Conquest.
2. Team wechseln und dann Scout nehmen. Damit kann ich umgehen.
3. Hallo Titanfall 2!

Hab mich für 1. entschieden. Draufhin gabs noch ein paar wütende Nachrichten auf PSN, bis ich auf sein Profil gekuckt habe und sein Alter (12) gesehen habe. Ab da war 3. dann doch die bessere Option.

Kurz: Ich brauch nen guten PC.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Dezember 2016)

Noch in der Überlegung was ich mir als nächstes unter den modernen Titeln vorknüpfen soll, spiele ich unterdessen den Echtzeit-Klassiker *Z*. Mir ist gerade ein wenig nostalgisch zumute. ^^
Komisch nur: Irgendwie hatte ich das Spiel viel schwerer in Erinnerung. Liegt vielleicht daran dass die Karte nun in HD-Auflösung viel mehr Übersicht verleiht als zu (S)VGA-Zeiten, damals hat man noch hin und hergescrollt bis zum Abwinken.


----------



## golani79 (2. Dezember 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Steep*
> Die Gamepad-Steuerung ist seeeehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, wie ich finde. Und die Paraglide-Events versprühen tödliche Langeweile. Aber sonst ganz nett.
> Auch wenn ich nicht kapiere, nach welchen Kriterien der Avatar rückwärts fährt und sich wieder umdreht, das scheint mehr oder weniger zufällig zu passieren.



Wäre *Steep* ein Film, würde sogar ich einmal vorspulen - und zwar bis zum Ende


----------



## Fireball8 (3. Dezember 2016)

Homerous schrieb:


> PopCap sagt so: nee, Update und deswegen spiel ich statt Garden Warfare 2 halt mal wieder Battlefield 1.
> 
> Ich finds lustig, wie Mitspieler darauf reagieren wenn man mit einem halbwegs hohem Rang nicht mindestens eine KD von 2.0 hat. Jedenfalls hat mich über PSN (Ja, ich spiele BF auf der Konsole. Wenn ihr meinen PC sehen würdet, wüsstet ihr warum!) ein Squatmate mit "You're a fcking loser" angeschrieben.
> 
> ...



Standardmäßiges Kiddy also...damit plage ich mich jeden Tag bei League of Legends herum ?????? Zum Glück gibt es dort die Mute-Funktion, verstehe aber trotzdem echt nie wie solche jungen Pappnasen (naja, sie wissens halt auch nicht besser, ist halt cool ne große Fresse im Netz zu haben...^^) in die höheren Ränge kommen. Man kann auch reporten, wie man will, man wird sie leider eh nicht los. Nichtsdestotrotz auch noch nach 3 (oder 4? ??????) Jahren mein Zeitfresser Nummer 1.

Ansonsten habe ich jetzt vor 3 Tagen Dark Souls 1 mal wieder beendet. Habe damals nie die Lore verfolgt und wollte das mit nem neuen Playthrough wiederholen. Was soll ich sagen, es ist und bleibt die beste Spielereihe, die ich je gespielt habe, Bloodborne natürlich mit dazugezählt (hoffe dass da als nächstes ein 2. Teil kommt!). Die Atmosphäre, das Art-Design, der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist und bleibt knackig  (nichtsdestotrotz habe ich Ornstein & Smough dieses mal nach 4 Versuchen geschafft, yeah!  ) und natürlich die Art wie die Story/Lore erzählt wird und diese gefällt mir auch wirklich sehr gut bisher, total spannend die verschiedenen Zusammenfassungen verschiedener Spieler zu lesen, da gibt es ja viele Interpretationen, die sich in Kleinigkeiten und manchmal sogar echt groß unterscheiden...vor allem Respekt an all jene, die sich diese Mühe machen, das frisst sicherlich Unmengen an Zeit.
Jetzt geht's weiter mit dem 2. Durchspielen von Dark Souls 2 in der SotfS-Edition, mal schauen was sich so zur Vanilla-Release-Edition geändert hat und natürlich wird nebenbei die Lore in Form von Zusammenfassungen, Interpretationen und Videos reingezogen...ich wünschte mir echt einen Film dazu  Bin jetzt schon gespannt wie diese am Ende von Dark Souls 3 abgeschlossen wird (mein Spiel des Jahres!)...eine Schande, dass ich den Part des Lore Erforschens der Spielereihe bisher total vernachlässigt habe


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Dezember 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Steep*
> Die Gamepad-Steuerung ist seeeehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, wie ich finde. Und die Paraglide-Events versprühen tödliche Langeweile. Aber sonst ganz nett.
> Auch wenn ich nicht kapiere, nach welchen Kriterien der Avatar rückwärts fährt und sich wieder umdreht, das scheint mehr oder weniger zufällig zu passieren.



cool, 

kannst du davon paar Fragen beantworten, die würden mich interessieren 

wäre klasse, weil ich mir das Spiel auch holen wollte

@Topic:

gestern mal nen Retro-Schub gebraucht und mein NES (das große, alte, nicht das Mini) angesteckt und Tetris sowie Super Mario Bros. 1 gespielt 
da wurden Kindheitserinnerungen wach  (nur die Grafik ist auf der HD-Klotze ziemlich besch...eiden gealtert  )


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2016)

Gestern mal wieder Diablo III. Macht richtig Fun. Bin jetzt Lvl. 33/34. Story ist allerdings stellenweise echt offensichtlich vorhersehbar:



Spoiler



Als ich für Zolton Kull das Blut und seinen Körper einsammeln soll war mir schon vorher klar, daß er wohl der nächste "Haupt"-Gegner sein wird, den ich eine auf die 12 geben muß/soll. Und im Vergleich zur Bossgegnerin Magdha war er auch nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung gewesen. Hier hätte ich mir etwas mehr Fantasie von den Storyschreibern gewünscht. Ist aber Wurst. Den schwarzen Seelenstein hab ich jetzt.  



Bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## svd (3. Dezember 2016)

Ja, solange du spielen kannst wie du lustig bist, also Ausrüstung und Fertigkeiten deiner Wahl wild zu kombinieren, finde ich Diablo-3 am besten.
Im Endgame, wo, je Rüstungsset, quasi nur ein Build (mit minimalen Abweichungen bei der Bewaffnung und Bewürfelung) wirklich Sinn macht, 
die ansonsten unheimlich flexible Skill-Verteilung somit ausgehebelt wird, verliert es für mich schnell den Reiz. Bin halt kein "Grinder" (mehr).

Wenn es sich zeitverschiebungsmäßig ausgeht, spiele ich Techlands Versoftung der "Sechsten Sense" ("I siag "_Dei-ing Leit_"!").

Ein schwer zu beurteilendes Spiel, finde ich. Ganz nach Techlands Zombie-Tradition, ist es im Grunde recht okay, aber halbgar ausgeführt.
Im Prinzip ist es ja "Mirror's Edge trifft Dead Island". Die Parkuhr-Mechanik ist aber weitaus hakeliger und kann nicht mal dem Vergleich mit dem ersten "Mirror's Edge" standhalten.
Ein "Laufspiel" ohne "Always Run"? Meh. "Run-Toggle" reicht mir persönlich nicht. Ich will nach einer Landung aus größerer Höhe sofort weitersprinten, ohne erst noch auf die Shift-Taste stipseln zu müssen. 
Dazu führt die Wahl einiger freigeschaltenen Fertigkeiten dazu, dass Standardaktionen, aufgrund der sich überschneidenden Tastenbelegung, nun schwerer gezielter ausführen lassen. *schnarch*

Die Zombies halten auch irsinnig viel aus. Macht ja nichts und soll die Schlurfer wohl gefährlicher machen. Aber wenn dann zB ein Takedown-von-hinten nicht immer das sofortige Ableben des
Überraschten zur Folge hat... naja. Blöd, halt.

Die Spielfigur? Multiple Persönlichkeit. Hat zB einerseits Skrupel, von einem alten Mann Schutzgeld einzutreiben, andereseits händigt er Sprengstoff und Waffen an die ungeeignetsten Leute aus.
Naja, schlechte Autoren und Dialogregie. Aber es ist ja fast ein Shooter. (Das reicht ja üblicherweise als Rechtfertigung...)

Ich bin aber sehr dankbar für den Koop-Modus. Er ist zwar genauso billig ausgeführt wie in "Dead Rising", wo die Hauptfigur quasi bloß verdoppelt wird, aber solo hätte ich wohl nicht den Nerv, so lange durchzuhalten.

Nach zwei "Dead Islands" habe ich einfach ein ausgereifteres Spiel erwartet. *seufz*


Für die Zeiten wo ich alleine Spiele, habe ich einen alten Freund aufgeweckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch immer eines meiner Lieblingsspiele. Aber die Steuerung kommt mir hakeliger vor, als noch zu Voodoo-2-Zeiten. Vor allem an Steigungen bleibt man gerne mal hängen.
Die Installation auf 64-bit-Systemen ist jedoch eine Pein-im-Hintern. Ich musste das Spiel auf eine virtuelle XP-Maschine aufspielen und den Spieleordner auf den Win-7-Rechner ziehen.
Ist das allerdings erledigt, reicht der, von Fans erstellte, "10th Anniversary Patch" aus, um die berüchtigten Startschwierigkeiten zu beheben.


Zustätzlich habe ich mir, als einzige Ausnahme der letzten Angebotswochen, auch eines meiner liebsten DOS-Adventures geleistet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, genau. Dich, "Legend of Kyrandia 2". Es ist sogar eine (englische) Talkie-Version. (Mit den üblichen unnatürlich wirkenden Pausen, die mit den langsamen Bild- und Szenenwechseln kommen.)
Mal gucken, wieviel mir von den Rätseln noch im Gedächtnis geblieben sind. So einfach (und logisch) ist das Spiel ja nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Dezember 2016)

So, mit *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter *VR bin ich durch. Hat mir, wie auch schon am Monitor, sehr gut gefallen. Die Landschaften wirken in VR extrem lebensecht, allerdings erzeugt das Bewegen mit dem Controller bei ungeübten VR-Spielern sicher schnell Übelkeit. Ich hab ja schon vor einigen Jahren mit den Rift Dev Kits angefangen, dennoch war mir zu Anfang ein wenig schwindelig. Nach der ersten Spielstunde hat's aber prima funktioniert, kein Schwindelgefühl (ungelogen!) und auch keine Übelkeit.

Grafisch hat mich das Spiel, obwohl einige Effekte fehlen, absolut umgehauen. Ist vielleicht grafisch das beste VR-Spiel, das ich bisher gespielt habe. Keine Kunst, war das Spiel am Monitor doch schon eines der grafisch schönsten Spiele, die ich bis dahin gespielt habe. Ich hab's auch ein paar Leuten gezeigt, das Bewegen mit dem Controller weggelassen (also einfach nur Stehen und Umschauen) und die waren ebenfalls total beeindruckt.

Allerdings hat das Spiel einige Ecken und Kanten. Die größten davon betreffen diverse Kameraschwankungen in einigen Abschnitten des Spiels (ich will mal nicht spoilern), die so in VR eigentlich nicht vorkommen dürften. Aus irgendeinem Grund haben die Entwickler das aber drinnen gelassen.

Dann gibt es da noch den Horror-Abschnitt und ich war heilfroh, als die Stelle vorbei war. Horror in VR ist einfach nur purer Horror³! Nur Dreadhalls (hab ich nie länger als 3 bis 4 Minuten durchgehalten) hat mich mehr fertig gemacht.



Spoiler



Ich bin wie irre durch die Minentunnel gerannt und wollte das einfach nur hinter mich bringen. Natürlich hab ich mich in meiner Panik noch ein paar Mal verirrt, was die Sache nicht angenehmer gemacht hat. Das hatte gefühlt echt nichts mehr mit der vergleichsweise harmlosen Suche in den Tunneln am Monitor zutun.



Fazit: Wer ein VR-Headset hat und inzwischen resistent ist, was Motionsickness angeht, sollte The Vanishing of Ethan Carter unbedingt ausprobieren. Wer kein VR-Headset hat und auf gute "Walking-Simulatoren" steht, sollte auch zugreifen. Ist ein tolles Spiel mit unglaublicher Atmosphäre und einer interessanten Story. Ich wünschte, es gäb mehr solche Spiele in dieser Qualität.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2016)

Dann probiere demnächst mal "Adr1ft" aus. Müsste eigentlich DAS perfekte VR-Spiel sein - sofern dir nicht von der Schwerelosigkeit übel wird. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2016)

*Metro 2033 Redux*:
Bin jetzt im letzten Viertel des Buches und habe angefangen das Game dazu zu spielen.
Sehr stimmungsvoll und spannend gemacht. Gefällt mir wirklich gut.
Dass sich das Game nicht ganz an die Romanvorlage hält, kann ich nachvollziehen, da es sonst eher ein Walkingsimulator gegeben hätte


Was mich aber schon ein wenig stört, sind die Namen der Stationen.
Dry Station? Hä?

Aber auch eine der Hauptpersonen:
Warum heisst Melnik jetzt Miller?

Aber das nur so am Rande.

//Stuss korrigiert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dass sich das Buch nicht ganz an die Romanvorlage hält, ...


Wer findet den Fehler? 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Ichichich
Handheb
[emoji1]


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann probiere demnächst mal "Adr1ft" aus. Müsste eigentlich DAS perfekte VR-Spiel sein - sofern dir nicht von der Schwerelosigkeit übel wird.



Steht schon auf dem Plan und wird evtl. um Weihnachten herum gespielt


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Dezember 2016)

gestern bißchen Steep gespielt


----------



## MrFob (5. Dezember 2016)

> Standardmäßiges Kiddy also...damit plage ich mich jeden Tag bei League  of Legends herum  Zum Glück gibt es dort die Mute-Funktion,  verstehe aber trotzdem echt nie wie solche jungen Pappnasen (naja, sie  wissens halt auch nicht besser, ist halt cool ne große Fresse im Netz zu  haben...^^) in die höheren Ränge kommen. Man kann auch reporten, wie  man will, man wird sie leider eh nicht los. Nichtsdestotrotz auch noch  nach 3 (oder 4?) Jahren mein Zeitfresser Nummer 1.



Und genau deswegen pack ich Multiplayer nicht. Fuer mich ist spielen vor allen Dingen etwas, bei dem ich mich richtig ins Spiel hineinversetzten will und da sind solche Kids das schlimmste, was es gibt.

Spiele immer noch die Star Citizen Alpha und macht trotz des limitierten Umfangs und der Bugs irgendwie immer noch Spass weil ich noch in der Lernkurve fuer die Dogfights und so weiter bin, aber genau das koennte denke ich ein Problem fuer mich werden.
Im Moment sind in der Alpha eigentlich hauptsaechlich coole Leute unterwegs. Habe den Eindruck, dass der Altersdurchschnitt ziemlich hoch ist, wahrscheinlich, da sich eher Leute mit ordentlichem Einkommen dazu hinreissen lassen eines der sauteuren Schiffe zu kaufen und zum anderen, weil es halt Enthusiasten sind, die noch die alten Weltraum-Sims kennen und sich deshalb mit den Bugs und dem kleinen Umfang der Alpha fuer jetzt abfinden koennen.
Aber ich denke, wenn das SPiel mal fertig und draussen ist, dann wird es auch hier einen Ansturm einer ganz anderen Zielgruppe geben und da es ja keine einzelnen Server geben soll sondern jeder im selben Universum unterwegs ist wird es spannend, ob einem nicht die Immersion durch zu viele Assi-Spieler und Kiddies zunichte gemacht wird. Waere echt schade weil vom Prinzip her ist SC genau die Art Spiel, die ich mir praktisch schon immer gewuenscht habe, wenn es halt single player waere.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Dezember 2016)

Dishonored 2


----------



## smutjesmooth (5. Dezember 2016)

Watch Dogs 2 und online in letzter Zeit oft CoD Infinite Warfare. Ja ich weiß CoD und so aber um einfach mal sinnlos zu ballern ist es doch ganz tauglich. Bei 19 € für den Key konnt ich einfach nicht Nein sagen. Das Remaster hol ich eben irgendwann mal wenn es das dann einzeln gibt. Kommt bestimmt mal einzeln.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich spiel derzeit *Back to the Future* von Telltale und kann jeden nur warnen, dafür Geld auszugeben. Zumindest auf der PS4.
Das Spiel selbst ist ganz in Ordnung, aber technisch auf der PS4 eine Katastrophe.
Nach nahezu jeder zweiten Cutszene stürtz es ab und man darf sich erneut durch die gleichen Sequezen und Dialoge kämpfen (die nicht übersprungen werden können).


----------



## Squeale (7. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich spiel derzeit *Back to the Future* von Telltale und kann jeden nur warnen, dafür Geld auszugeben. Zumindest auf der PS4.
> Das Spiel selbst ist ganz in Ordnung, aber technisch auf der PS4 eine Katastrophe.
> Nach nahezu jeder zweiten Cutszene stürtz es ab und man darf sich erneut durch die gleichen Sequezen und Dialoge kämpfen (die nicht übersprungen werden können).



Ich habe noch einen Steamkey dafür über, wenn du Interesse hast schreib mir ne PM, dann schicke ich ihn dir.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Dezember 2016)

bis grad eben die Rogue One VR Mission von Battlefront 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1IO06e0Z7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (8. Dezember 2016)

und rums, da bin ich Alola Champ geworden .-.
Ich habe es vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht, sehr viel gespielt .-.


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> bis grad eben die Rogue One VR Mission von Battlefront



Bildqualität ist "subotimal".
Aber ich merke und kann beinahe nachvollziehen, wie cool das ist.
DAFÜR ist VR schon seeeehr geil (neben Rennspielen), das ist zumindest mein Eindruck.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2016)

Naja ich warte immer noch die ersten paar VR-Revisionen der Hardware ab. Auch mal sehen wie sich der VR-Markt in den nächsten Jahren so allgemein entwickelt. Daß er nicht zu einer Totgeburt wird. Momentan läufts ja aber wer weiß wie der Markt in 5-6 Jahren aussehen wird.

Hoffentlich gibt es auch keine Spaltung zwischen den Systemen am PC (OR, Vive und Co.). Daß Playstation VR sein eigenes Ding macht ist ja klar. 

Außerdem ist dann auch die Hardware bezahlbarer geworden (abgesehen von der Brille selbst auch Dinge wie Grafikkarte/CPU für Darstellungen Ü1080p und ü 60 FPS). Die Brille wird sicher auch leichter und kompakter in der weiteren Entwicklung, auch leistungsfähiger u.s.w. 

Meine 500 EUR Grafikkarte (GTX 1070) wäre zwar gerade so an der Grenze zur VR-Tauglichkeit. Von daher aber imho noch keine wirkliche Basis für einen VR-Einsatz bei mir. Wenn will ich VR genießen und nicht erruckeln.   Dazu gibt es dann hoffentlich auch ein deutlich breiteres Angebot an entsprechenden Spielen (abgesehen von zig Indies mit mäßigen Ideen) auch AAA-Titel mit sinnvollen VR-Einsatz. Z.B in Flugsimulationen, Rennspielen, Egoshootern oder aber auch RPG, Horrorspielen oder ähnlichem.


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2016)

Richtiges VR wäre zZ halt was für Spielsalons...aber die gibts ja leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Dezember 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Richtiges VR wäre zZ halt was für Spielsalons...aber die gibts ja leider nicht mehr.



Wobei es eine Art "Startup" gibt, die in diese Richtung massiv expandieren möchten ... die bieten komplette Räume mit "echten" Hinternissen an, d.h. wenn du im Spiel eine Art "Mauer" hast, hast du diese Mauer auch in echt vor dir.

Komm nur leider gerade nicht auf den Namen dieses Unternehmens, die c't war aber vollen Lobes und meinten, dass war ein echtes VR Gefühl.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2016)

Dann kann aber doch die Nutzbarkeit des Raumes nur "begrenzt" sein. Oder sind Wände/Mauern bei dem System dann mobil und individuell anordenbar ?


----------



## Rabowke (8. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann kann aber doch die Nutzbarkeit des Raumes nur "begrenzt" sein. Oder sind Wände/Mauern bei dem System dann mobil und individuell anordenbar ?



Ich bekomm es leider nicht mehr zusammen, wenn ich den Namen des Unternehmens wüsste, könnte ich es hier verlinken ... ggf. mal Google bemühen.

Also ihr, ich hab keine Zeit!


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also ihr, ich hab keine Zeit!



Wir sind ja doch schon dankbar für diese wenigen Zeilen von Dir


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte The Journey in FIFA 17 durchgespielt. Endet wirklich sehr abrupt. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob und wie es dann in FIFA 18 weitergeht.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Dezember 2016)

Bin mit Dishonored 2 durch, nach gut 27 Stunden (mit der Kaiserin, stealth und non-lethal). Schönes Spiel mit echt gutem Gameplay, das einem viele Freiheiten lässt und sich imo super präzise steuert , grandioses, klassisches Level Design (das Spiel lässt 99% aller Open World Spiele alt aussehen; besonders hervorzuheben ist das Level in Stiltons Anwesen mit dem Chrono-Tool, das war wirklich innovativ und mal was ganz anderes, ganz großes Lob für alle Designer bei Arkane an dieser Stelle)) und einer (für AAA-Videospiel) ganz ordentlichen, unterhaltsamen Story. Die Grafik ist allerdings etwas altbacken (die Charaktere sehen aus wie aus einem PS3-Spiel) und die Performance auf dem PC eher unterirdisch (ich hatte regelmäßig teils extreme Framedrops).   Trotzdem werde ich das Spiel bestimmt auch noch mal mit Corvo durchzocken, dieses Mal aggressiv und tödlich, hell yeah!.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wir sind ja doch schon dankbar für diese wenigen Zeilen von Dir


Hmm... Warum ist es hier plötzlich so rutschig? [emoji55] [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2016)

Nach den Automatron DLC habe ich heute den Vaulttec DLC abgeschlossen Fallout 4 Vault-Tec Workshop on Steam

Ich habe den Seasonpass zum Release für 24 Euro gekauft und der DLC ist teil davon ansonsten kostet er bei Steam 4,99€ 

Es gibt Story und Missionen für eine Stunde und drei Achivments zuerreichen. Dann baut man sich einen Bunker solang die Objekbegrenzung es zulässt 
Es ist ein DLC für Leute die gerne bauen aber vorher darf man erstmal alles verwerten was rumsteht weil es sonst im weg ist und die Objektbegrenzung rummeckert.

Story gibt es bei einer mission in pcs versteckt aber man sollte nichts erwarten.
Die Missionen waren wie beim DLC angekündigt ein paar Experimente du hast eine gute und böse Option jeweils

Farb Harbor und Nuka World scheinen die Sahnestücke des Seasonpasses zu sein bis jetzt. Vom Umfang her.

Wobei Far Harbor ja mehr Addon als DLC ja wohl sein soll.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm... Warum ist es hier plötzlich so rutschig? [emoji55] [emoji1]


... weil du da bist?  



Wie dem auch sei, ich glaub bei der VR Halle mit physischen Hindernissen handelt es sich um The Void: https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...ality-Center-soll-2016-eroeffnen-2644130.html


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Dezember 2016)

Bin in der neunten Mission von Shadow Tactics, und die Anforderungen steigen langsam.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Dezember 2016)

Vor kurzem hab ich mir doch dieses Jahr noch *Dishonored 2* gegönnt und gestern damit angefangen. Und nach den ersten Spielstunden habe ich vor Freude erstmal einen großen Haufen gemacht:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut. An sich spielt es sich genauso, wie der Vorgänger (ich spiele erstmal als Corvo) mit ein paar Verbesserungen. Ich bin noch nicht sehr weit (Addermire-Mission gerade beendet), aber das Leveldesign ist wieder mindestens genauso schön, wie in Teil 1. Die KI funktioniert auch sehr gut. Manchmal fallen den Gegnern sogar Dinge auf, wie fehlende Kollegen oder Türen, die eigentlich geschlossen sein sollten ... das erfordert dann doch ein wenig mehr Kreativität, wenn man das Spiel unblutig lösen will (was ich definitiv vorhabe).

Eine Sache enttäuscht mich aber: Die Grafikengine. Das Spiel sieht zwar sehr gut aus, aber auch nicht massiv besser, als der Vorgänger (der ebenfalls sehr gut aussah). Wie können die Systemanforderungen so extrem steigen? Wäre man doch nur bei der Unreal Engine geblieben, die auf meiner alten GTX 780 mit konstanten 120 fps bei ner Auflösung von 2560 x 1440 lief, während im zweiten Teil meine GTX 1070 Probleme hat, die 60 fps zu halten. Sehr enttäuschend, die Performance. Ich hoffe, da wird nochmal nachgepatcht. Es ist zwar gut spielbar, aber man merkt halt immer wieder mal kleine Ruckler, die irgendwie stören und, trotz abgeschaltetem Vsync, hab ich das Gefühl, nen minimalen Inputlag zu haben.


----------



## stawacz (10. Dezember 2016)

da gerade die luft bei mir raus is was battlefield betrifft,,zock ich im moment mal wieder the division,torchlight 2,ab und zu fifa17 und how to survive 2(was echt ganz witzig is,,is im grunde n diabloklon im zombieuniviersum,mit craftig.basebau etc,,für 5 euro der beste einkauf in letzter zeit)


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Dezember 2016)

Hab mir, auch um aus Sympathie Daedalic zu unterstützen, "Deponia" für die PS4 besorgt. Sieht hübsch aus, das ist absolut professionell und muß sich hinter den Adventures von LucasArts nicht verstecken. Aber ich finde die zweite Socke nicht, außerdem weiß ich nicht, wie ich die störrische Zahnbürste einsacken soll. Und Proviant habe ich auch noch keinen gesehen. Typische Adventure-Probleme halt.

Dann, ach, "Assetto Corsa". Ich würde mich ja gerne intensiver damit beschäftigen, aber ich hänge immer noch im ersten Zeitfahrrennen "Deutsche Power" bzw. "German Fury" fest. Jetzt, nach dem erneuten Update, fehlen mir sieben Zehntel auf Gold. Das ist schon frustrierend, wenn ich gleich beim ersten Spezial-Event Gold nicht schaffe, das verhagelt mir generell die Lust auf das ganze Spiel. Ich bin sicherlich kein Profi-Racer, aber auch nicht ganz auf die Motorhaube gefallen, aber hier sehe ich keine Sonne. Neawoulf, haste nicht vielleicht noch 'nen Tip?

Weil das mit "Assetto Corsa" alles nichts wird, beschäftige ich mich mit meinem Android-Spiele-Lehrbuch. Da geht's um Fröscheküssen und Seifenblasenplatzenlassen. Auch nicht übel.

P. S.: Der "Witcher 3" kann mich mal. Was war ich froh, endlich die Hauptstory durch zu haben, da geht das mit den DLCs ja noch weiter! Endlose Dialoge und Missionen, nee danke, ich kann nicht mehr. Genug ist genug. Die Disk ist aus dem Laufwerk, die Zusatzmissionen tu ich mir nicht mehr an. Ist ja selten genug, daß ich mal über zuviel Content meckere, aber hier ist einfach eine Schmerzgrenze überschritten. Ciao, Geralt, alte Socke! War nett mit dir, aber mach die Tür leise zu!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2016)

Da mir *Z *kurz vor der letzten Welt immer und immer wieder und warum auch immer an derselben Stelle abstürzt und ich deshalb leicht genervt bin, lasse ich meinen Ärger darüber als Scharfschütze in *Sniper: Ghost Warrior 1* aus.
Für ein so altes Spiel sieht die Grafik (CryEngine2?) gar nicht so übel aus, sofern man die potthässlichen Charakter-Gesichter ausblendet. Schöne Tropenwelt, chice Licht- und Schatteneffekte, erinnert hie und da ans erste *Crysis*... Spielerisch... Hmm... An sich okay, nur manchmal wünsche ich mir einen Feldstecher um Gegner aus der Distanz zu sehen und zu markieren. Und die Gegner-KI schummelt auch gern. Knalle ich einen bösen Buben ab erkennen die Anderen in dessen Nähe automatisch meinen Standort obwohl die mich von deren Position aus gar nicht sehen konnten.

Ansonsten ist es ganz okay.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Dezember 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Dann, ach, "Assetto Corsa". Ich würde mich ja gerne intensiver damit beschäftigen, aber ich hänge immer noch im ersten Zeitfahrrennen "Deutsche Power" bzw. "German Fury" fest. Jetzt, nach dem erneuten Update, fehlen mir sieben Zehntel auf Gold. Das ist schon frustrierend, wenn ich gleich beim ersten Spezial-Event Gold nicht schaffe, das verhagelt mir generell die Lust auf das ganze Spiel. Ich bin sicherlich kein Profi-Racer, aber auch nicht ganz auf die Motorhaube gefallen, aber hier sehe ich keine Sonne. Neawoulf, haste nicht vielleicht noch 'nen Tip?



An sich hab ich da nur die üblichen Tipps: Üben, üben, üben und langsam in die Kurven rein, dafür früh rausbeschleunigen und das Gas dabei so dosieren, dass der Wagen nicht zu sehr übersteuert. Es macht auch wenig Sinn ultra spät zu bremsen, da du damit zu lang zu hart auf der Bremse bleiben musst, was dann zu Untersteuern beim Einlenken führt. Lieber etwas früher und sanfter bremsen und beim Einlenken sanft von der Bremse gehen (mehr Last auf der Vorderachse = besseres Einlenken). 

Mein Setup und das Video (Setup steht in der Videobeschreibung) hatte ich dir gezeigt, oder? Allerdings sind viele Setup-Einstellungen eher subjektiv. Es kommt also nicht jeder Fahrer mit dem gleichen Setup gleich gut klar. Generell gilt aber: Wenn du Übersteuern hast, Heck weicher machen. Wenn du's damit übertreibst, kriegst du allerdings Untersteuern. Ein sensibler Gasfuß macht daher immer Sinn, da kann man dann auch prima mit dem Gaspedal mitlenken.

Ansonsten: Die Challenges sind relativ unbalanced, unter anderem auch, weil immer wieder die Reifenphysik einzelner Fahrzeuge geändert wird. Wenn's gerade "nur" zu Silber reicht, würde ich mein Glück erstmal bei anderen Challenges versuchen, Erfahrung gewinnen. Je mehr du fährst (unabhängig vom Auto und der Strecke), desto besser wirst du ja auch insgesamt. Irgendwann kriegst du die Gold-Zeit in der German Fury Challenge sicher hin.


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Dezember 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mein Setup und das Video (Setup steht in der Videobeschreibung) hatte ich dir gezeigt, oder?



Das Video habe ich bisher nicht mitbekommen, jetzt aber gesehen. Ja, Du fährst die Kurven deutlich langsamer an als ich. Da hab ich mal was zum Rumprobieren. Ich halte mich eigentlich an Michael Schumachers Empfehlung "Langsam rein, schnell raus" -- in den besseren Spielen fährt man damit tatsächlich flotter ums Eck. Ist doch cool, wenn ein Profi-Tip mal was für ein Videospiel taugt. Irgendwie verleitet mich der träge BMW zum Gasdurchtreten, der kommt ja sonst überhaupt nicht in die Gänge. Offensichtlich muß ich mich da noch etwas zügeln.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Dezember 2016)

Watch Dogs 2:

Pro: 

-Setting. San Franzisko ist einfach nur geil. Damit hat mich das Spiel schon zur Hälfte in der Tasche.
-Fahrverhalten deutlich besser als in WD 1
-Charaktere gefallen mir entgegen aller Vorab-Befürchtungen doch (wenn ich auch Aiden vermisse)
-Größe des Gebietes


Spoiler



-Anspielungen auf KITT und gewisse aktuelle Ereignisse (Einzelstück von einem Rapper-Album)


-daß man Grips anwenden muß um an gewisse versteckte Forschungspunkte zu kommen.

Negativ:

-Gegner-KI stellenweise unterirdisch
-Zwangs-Onlineeinmischung. WTF ? Ich klaue gerade ein besonderes Auto und fahre einfach die Straße lang und lande mitten in einem Gefecht zwischen Security und irgendwelchen Online-Spielern ? Was haben die in meinem Spiel verloren ? Wenn ich Online zocken will melde ich mich. Aber dieses Zwangsaufdrängen nervt. Natürlich ist mein besonderes Fahrzeug explodiert. Ganz großes Kino
-keine Garage für Fahrzeuge
-Nervige Missionswiederholungen: Wieso muß ich gefühlte 20 Geldautomaten hacken ? Wieso langen nicht 2 oder 3 ? Vor allen Dingen fehlten mir mehr Optionen dabei. Wieso kann ich einem Vorstand von irgendeiner Medikamentenfirma nicht Geld vom Konto abziehen statt ihm sogar noch welches zu schenken ?

Mal sehen wie es weiter geht. Bislang scheint das Spiel besser zu sein als befürchtet aber noch mit deutlich Potential nach oben. Momentan sehe ich WD2 irgendwo zwischen 70-80/100.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Dezember 2016)

Ein besseres Schleichgameplay und mehr nichttödliche Waffen hätte dem Spiel aber imo wirklich gut getan. Irgendwie passt das Geballer nicht so ganz zur Spielwelt und zu den Charakteren.


----------



## Michael.Gehrt1 (11. Dezember 2016)

Denke ich auch. Zumal ich versuche so unauffällig wie möglich vorzugehen. Geschossen habe ich bislang nur ein einziges mal.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich einem Vorstand von irgendeiner Medikamentenfirma nicht Geld vom Konto abziehen statt ihm sogar noch welches zu schenken?



Das geht durchaus. Es gibt immer zwei Interaktionsmöglichkeiten an den Bankautomaten. Links gibt man Geld, rechts zieht man Geld vom Konto ab. 




MichaelG schrieb:


> -Zwangs-Onlineeinmischung. WTF ? Ich klaue  gerade ein besonderes Auto und fahre einfach die Straße lang und lande  mitten in einem Gefecht zwischen Security und irgendwelchen  Online-Spielern ? Was haben die in meinem Spiel verloren ? Wenn ich  Online zocken will melde ich mich. Aber dieses Zwangsaufdrängen nervt.  Natürlich ist mein besonderes Fahrzeug explodiert. Ganz großes  Kino



Und dazu: How to Turn Off Watch Dogs Multiplayer Hacking and Tailing



Wieso postest Du eigentlich manchmal mit einem anderen Account?


----------



## Michael.Gehrt1 (11. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir ging immer nur die mittlere MT?

Naja egal. Thx für den Tip. Bezüglich Account spinnt manchmal Tapatalk "herum" wo ich 3 Foren mit manage.

PS: Schon wieder? wTF....


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Dezember 2016)

Du benutzt auch Tapatalk? Dann schreib doch dem Sauerlandboy mal, wie man diese nervige Signatur abstellt...


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2016)

Denke mal das weiß er schon.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Dezember 2016)

Michael.Gehrt1 schrieb:


> Bei mir ging immer nur die mittlere MT?



Die Taste "Hacking" sollte ja auch die gleiche sein, Du musst nur am Bankautomaten mit einem anderen Hacking-Objekt interagieren (Kamera schwenken).


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2016)

[emoji15]Menno, bin ich doof... Hatte immer nur das Tastaturfeld im Blick....


----------



## golani79 (12. Dezember 2016)

Heute ist FF XV angekommen - werde aber vorher noch Dragon Age Inquisition zu Ende spielen.

Das ist nach dem eintönigen 2. Teil - zumindest was Locations anbelangt - eine wahre Augenweide.
Finde die verschiedenen Gebiete richtig schön umgesetzt. Insgesamt, wirkt das Spiel aber dennoch ein wenig steril - keine Ahnung jedoch, wieso.

Spaß macht der Titel aber trotzdem!


----------



## Wynn (12. Dezember 2016)

Fallout 4 Hauptstory abgeschlossen. Mein erster Durchgang war mit der Bruderschaft abgeschlossen und die Minutemen Achivments komplett. Bei der Bruderschaft gab es die meisten Fraktionsquest und die haben anders als die Minutemen / Railroad auch hübschere Hauptquartiere. 
Jetzt im zweiten Durchgang habe ich Railraod angefangen und am schluss für das Institut.  Mir fehlte jetzt noch ein Achivment für das Institut aber das wars mir nicht wert nochmal die selben quest zu machen.

Wenn ich die Zeit für Mechatron und Vault DLC abziehe komm ich auf 70 Stunden gespielt. In diesen 70 Stunden habe so gut wie alles Storyquest abgeschlossen die es gibt.  Neben der Haupstory und den vier Fraktionen gibt noch die Nebenstorys. Ein paar Nebenstorys war sehr cool gemacht aber leicht zu verpassen was mir im ersten Durchgang passierte. 

Die Vier Fraktion hatten auch gute Nebenstory Quest zusammen mit den Begleiterquest. Ansonsten gab es unendlich viele sammel und töte Quest wo man Ausrüstung bekam und Exp.

Fallout 3, Fallout New Vegas und nun Fallout 4 brachten jeweil neue Story und Fraktionen im Hauptspiel aber irgendwie während man sie spielte sah die Welt überwiegend gleich aus. In Skyrim gab es wenigstens etwas Abwechslung bezüglich der Umgebung.

In Fallout 1, 2 und Tactics ist es nicht so sehr aufgefallen weil es halt kleine Karten mit isometrischer Sicht waren.


----------



## Sanador (13. Dezember 2016)

*Forza Horizon 3: Blizzard Mountain *
Eine großartige Erweiterung zu einem ohnehin großartigen Rennspiel!


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab die Demo von American Truck Simulator gespielt, und direkt 80 Minuten versenkt, die recht schnell vergingen. Vielleicht leg ich mir das demnächst zu.


----------



## Chemenu (14. Dezember 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich hab die Demo von American Truck Simulator gespielt, und direkt 80 Minuten versenkt, die recht schnell vergingen. Vielleicht leg ich mir das demnächst zu.



Im letzten Patch wurde ja der Maßstab der Spielwelt vergrößert.  Das werde ich mir also demnächst auch mal wieder anschauen. Zuvor war die Map schon recht klein, so wirklich USA Feeling kam da nicht auf.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Dezember 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich hab die Demo von American Truck Simulator gespielt, und direkt 80 Minuten versenkt, die recht schnell vergingen. Vielleicht leg ich mir das demnächst zu.



Die Demo habe ich auch gespielt, vielleicht hole mir ATS auch mal, wenn ich Abwechslung brauche. Euro Truck Simulator 2 ist in meinen Augen immer noch wesentlich besser, da umfangreicher und so auch vielfältiger (Landschaften, Trucks...). Mit der "Promods 2.0"-Mod, vielen neuen Ländern und einem enorm ausgebauten Streckennetz sowieso, ist aber nicht nötig. Grafisch und spielerisch tun sich die Spiele nichts, auch ETS 2 wird noch regelmäßig aktualisiert und hat grad eine umfangreiche Frankreich-Erweiterung bekommen. Allein für das Scandinavia-Addon bleib ich bei ETS 2 - voll schön.

Würde dir empfehlen, die ETS 2-Demo auch mal zu spielen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Dezember 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Würde dir empfehlen, die ETS 2-Demo auch mal zu spielen.


Das Spiel hab ich doch eh, du Elch^^


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Dezember 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das Spiel hab ich doch eh, du Elch^^



Ja, das weiß ich doch nicht, du Lurch. Ich weiß doch nicht mal, was in meiner eigenen Steam-Bibliothek alles steckt.


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2016)

wobei der ATS jetzt auch mit dem Großen 1.5er Update eine komplette überarbeitung der Welt bekommen hat, die die deutlich größer macht


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Dezember 2016)

Meh. 
Vom Rechtsfahrgebot haben die im ETS2 auch noch nix gehört. Ich mit 80 auf der rechten Spur, ganz links ein Bus mit 100, in der Mitte zieht ein Auto mit 130 vorbei, der den Bus dann nat. rechts überholt. Alles ist frei, der Bus bleibt aber, wo er ist. Das macht schon mal die Atmosphäre madig. Und dann die Ampeln: Grüne Welle, Ich fahre auf die Kreuzung, als ich gerade mit dem Führerhaus an der Ampel vorbeifahre, springt diese auf gelb um - "Ding", ich kriege ein Ticket fürs Über-Rot-fahren.  Die Ausfahrten führen immer von der rechten Spur direkt herunter, was aber auf deutschen Autobahnen selten vorkommt. Die meisten Ausfahrten haben eine extra-Spur, die rechts an die Fahrbahnen anknüpft.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Meh.
> Vom Rechtsfahrgebot haben die im ETS2 auch noch nix gehört. Ich mit 80 auf der rechten Spur, ganz links ein Bus mit 100, in der Mitte zieht ein Auto mit 130 vorbei, der den Bus dann nat. rechts überholt. Alles ist frei, der Bus bleibt aber, wo er ist. Das macht schon mal die Atmosphäre madig. Und dann die Ampeln: Grüne Welle, Ich fahre auf die Kreuzung, als ich gerade mit dem Führerhaus an der Ampel vorbeifahre, springt diese auf gelb um - "Ding", ich kriege ein Ticket fürs Über-Rot-fahren.  Die Ausfahrten führen immer von der rechten Spur direkt herunter, was aber auf deutschen Autobahnen selten vorkommt. Die meisten Ausfahrten haben eine extra-Spur, die rechts an die Fahrbahnen anknüpft.


Öhm, das haben glaube ich alle Ausfahren, weil das Vorschrift ist.


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Öhm, das haben glaube ich alle Ausfahren, weil das Vorschrift ist.



ne ne, in der Urspungskarte vom ETS2 führt die Rechte Spur dann direkt von der Autobahn runter, nicht das man von der auf die Ausfahrt fährt
grade bei dem Spiel merkt man, dass sich der Entwickler beim Worlddesign extrem weiter entwickelt hat


----------



## Chemenu (14. Dezember 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Meh.
> Vom Rechtsfahrgebot haben die im ETS2 auch noch nix gehört. Ich mit 80 auf der rechten Spur, ganz links ein Bus mit 100, in der Mitte zieht ein Auto mit 130 vorbei, der den Bus dann nat. rechts überholt. Alles ist frei, der Bus bleibt aber, wo er ist. Das macht schon mal die Atmosphäre madig.



Und was ist daran jetzt unrealistisch? Sieht man schon mal auf deutschen Autobahnen.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2016)

ROFL*. Jepp. Links- und Mittelspur = Pattexstreifen.


----------



## MrFob (14. Dezember 2016)

So, habe am Sonntag mal die Kampagne von CoD:Ghosts angefangen. Gestern abend war ich dann in der vorletzten Mission oder so denke ich (kann CoD Spiele immer nicht laenger als so ne 3/4 Stunde am Stueck spielen bis es mir zu den Ohren rauskommt, drum verteilt sich so ne Kampagne immer auf 3-4 Tage ).
Dann, gestern Abend crasht das Spiel und dank dem tollen Steam Cloud Service sind auch irgednwie alle meine Savegames weg. Naja wurscht, die Story war eh sowas von beschissen, nochmal tue ich mir die 4 Stunden nicht an, nur um das Ende zu sehen. Echt, Black Ops 3 war ja eigentlich nicht schlecht, einen so hundsmisserablen speudo-emotionalen white supremacy Scheiss wie in Ghosts habe ich ja selten gesehen. Ich meine selbst fuer CoD Verhaeltnisse war das ja ne unterirdische Vorstellung.


----------



## Homerous (14. Dezember 2016)

Seit ich bei Hearthstone verblödet bin, komme ich nach einiger Zeit bei *Plants vs Zombies Heroes *doch noch zu den Kartenspielen.
Am Anfang kam ich nicht so wirklich rein. Zum einen sind die Basiskarten zwar gut, aber fortgeschrittene Taktiken ohne Superseltene oder auch Seltene Karten waren schwer möglich. Richtige Strategien für Ranked sind eigentlich erst ab Level 10 möglich und nötig. Ab da fing es aber an, Spaß zu machen. Es gibt so viele Karten und mit diesen Karten lassen sich so viele Kombos aufbauen, das ich jetzt mit Level 35 wahrscheinlich ungefähr zwei Drittel der Deck-Arten kenne.

Die Deckarten lassen sich eigentlich wie folgt unterteilen:
-Tempo: Schnell viel aufs Feld bringen. Antihelden (Stärkeplus gegen den gegnerischen Spieler) und Doppelschlag (Nicht durch Pflanzen oder Zombies auf dem Feld zu blocken) ergeben hier viel Sinn. Da Zombies zuerst spielen, ergeben Zombie-Tempodecks nur mit wenigen Helden Sinn, zB dem Starthelden Super Brainz oder noch besser, Unendwichtkeit, der darauf ausgelegt das Feld mit kleinen Wichten zu füllen. Problem dieser Art von Decks, im Lategame hat man kaum eine Chance. Deshalb unbedingt schnell gewinnen! Eine andere Art von Tempo sind Trickdecks, bei denen Zombies auf dem Feld gebufft werden (Gutes Beispiel: In Zug zwei einen Paperazzi, der pro Trick +1/1 erhält, sowie irgendeinen Trick, um diesen zu beschützen)
-Kontrolle: Man reagiert fast nur auf den Gegner und ergreift selber fast keine Initiative, bis man ab ca Zug 5 durch die Fülle an Karten in der Hand gewinnt. Klappt fast nur mit Solar-Helden, da diese sich als einzige selbst Heilen können. Auf Zombie-Seite aber deutlich effektiver, da man vor dem Kampf noch Tricks ausspielen kann, die meist Pflanzen zerstören können - und sollen: Bei Kontrolle-Decks niemals am Earlygame gegen den gegenerischen Helden spielen!
-Kurve/Rampe/Treppe: Für die Zombies bedeutet Kurve eigentlich nur, das solwohl für Early- und Mid- als auch für Lategame eine Option vorhanden ist. Krasses Gegenteil zu Tempo, gut mit Kontrolle zu kombinieren. Pflanzen hingegen können, sofern sie der Solar-Klasse angehören, mithilfe der drei Sonnenblumen im Spiel (Sonnenblume 0/1, Metallblume 3/4 und Doppelsonnenblume 0/3) ein oder zwei Sonnen extra erhalten und damit zb in Zug 2 eine Karte ausspielen, die drei Sonnen kostet. Berühmt-berüchtigt ist die Kombo Sonnenblume (die Teamfähig ist) + Gemischte Nüsse (2/2, wird zu 4/4 wenn in derselben Lane eine Teamfähige Pflanze ist). Selbst in der höchsten Liga eine der am meisten genutzen Kombos.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch ein paar Legendäre Karten, die alle sehr stark sind, aber immer eine oder mehr Schwächen haben. Naja, bis auf das Füllhorn, das jede Lane mit Pflanzen füllt. Das ist meiner Meinung nach op. Aber der Rest kann zum Problem werden, ist aber für jeden Helden zu besiegen. Und damit gut gebalanct. Etwas, was ich so von Popcap gar nicht kenne.  Dachte schon die wurden EA'd.

Klare Empfehlung für Freunde des Denkens!


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2016)

Wieder mal mehr FIFA 17


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2016)

Homerous schrieb:


> Klare Empfehlung für Freunde des Denkens!



nix für mich.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> So, habe am Sonntag mal die Kampagne von CoD:Ghosts angefangen. Gestern abend war ich dann in der vorletzten Mission oder so denke ich (kann CoD Spiele immer nicht laenger als so ne 3/4 Stunde am Stueck spielen bis es mir zu den Ohren rauskommt, drum verteilt sich so ne Kampagne immer auf 3-4 Tage ).
> Dann, gestern Abend crasht das Spiel und dank dem tollen Steam Cloud Service sind auch irgednwie alle meine Savegames weg. Naja wurscht, die Story war eh sowas von beschissen, nochmal tue ich mir die 4 Stunden nicht an, nur um das Ende zu sehen. Echt, Black Ops 3 war ja eigentlich nicht schlecht, einen so hundsmisserablen speudo-emotionalen white supremacy Scheiss wie in Ghosts habe ich ja selten gesehen. Ich meine selbst fuer CoD Verhaeltnisse war das ja ne unterirdische Vorstellung.



Naja Ghosts war ja der Teil mit der Weltraummission. Sooo schlecht war der nun auch wieder nicht. Aber die ganzen COD-Teile nach MW2 waren für mich nur kurzes Fastfood und langsam ödet mich dieser Future-War Kram gegen böse Terroristen-Organisationen an. Ich möchte gern wieder etwas "reelleres" und mit weniger US-Pathos. Aber da kann ich bei COD wohl lange warten.


----------



## golani79 (15. Dezember 2016)

Nach ~51h DA:I wirds langsam ziemlich langweilig ... gääähn ... glaub, ich werd mich jetzt dann nur noch den Storyquests widmen und den Rest liegen lassen.

Das Worlddesign ist wieder super mit dem Teil, aber es mangelt halt ein wenig an guten Inhalten für diese große Welt - leider!


----------



## McDrake (15. Dezember 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Nach ~51h DA:I wirds langsam ziemlich langweilig ... gääähn ... glaub, ich werd mich jetzt dann nur noch den Storyquests widmen und den Rest liegen lassen.
> 
> Das Worlddesign ist wieder super mit dem Teil, aber es mangelt halt ein wenig an guten Inhalten für diese große Welt - leider!



War bei mir ähnlich.
Die Regionen fand ich teilweise atemberaubend mit sehr viel Liebe zum Detail.
Und wirkte manchmal gerade deswegen irgendwie deplatziert. Ich kanns nicht genau beschreiben, was für ein Gefühl ich da hatte.
Enttäuschung, dass man daraus nicht mehr gemacht hat?

Nicht, dass ich keinen Spass mit DA hatte.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Sonst hätte ich das nie so lange gespielt... laut Origin warens 190 Stunden???
Ok, da wird wohl auch Idle mit gerechnet sein


----------



## McDrake (15. Dezember 2016)

Weil hier mal wer was von How To Surivie 2 gepostet hat, kam mir in den Sinn, dass ich Teil 1 in der Bibliothek habe.
DAs habe ich dann vor ein paar Tagen dnn auch mal installiert und angefangen zu spielen.

Also zu *How to Survive 1

*Ein "simples" Game, welches mir aber Spass macht.
Ich komme gut voran und das Inventarmanagement ist nicht zuuu frustrierend.
Abwechslung gibts eigentlich nicht viel und wenn ichs mir so recht überlege:
Es ist ein sehr simples Spiel.

Ach das schrob ich ja schon


Aber gerade darum ein Spiel für zwischendurch, bis man wieder ein neues Spiel auf seiner Todo-Liste gefunden hat, welches man auch noch zocken soll.
Also kein Fehlgriff in einem Sale oder Bundle.
Den aktuellen Preis von 15.- halte ich allerdings inzwischen für zu hoch.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Das Worlddesign ist wieder super mit dem Teil, aber es mangelt halt ein wenig an guten Inhalten für diese große Welt - leider!




Also ich finde das Worldesign von DAI furchtbar schlecht, geradezu ein Paradebeispiel dafür, wie man Spielwelten NICHT designen sollte...


----------



## golani79 (16. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Worldesign von DAI furchtbar schlecht, geradezu ein Paradebeispiel dafür, wie man Spielwelten NICHT designen sollte...


Ich meinte das visuelle und räumliche im Gegensatz zu Teil 2, wo es gefühlt 3-4 Levels gab, die immer wieder recycled wurden.
Hätte ich vlt genauer ausführen sollen.

 Dass ich den Content der Welt nicht so gut finde, hab ich ja eh angemerkt.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Dezember 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich meinte das visuelle und räumliche im Gegensatz zu Teil 2, wo es gefühlt 3-4 Levels gab, die immer wieder recycled wurden.
> Hätte ich vlt genauer ausführen sollen.
> 
> Dass ich den Content der Welt nicht so gut finde, hab ich ja eh angemerkt.


Ja ok, das kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Dezember 2016)

Skyrim: Special Edition mal angespielt. Vorerst werde ich aber weiter bei der alten Fassung bleiben. 60 FPS-Lock, alles drüber ist eine Fummelei und macht das Spiel instabil und solange SKSE noch nicht verfügbar ist, fehlen mir einfach zu viele Mods.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich spiele einiges nebenher. American Truck Simulator, Arkham Knight, Dungeon Keeper 2, und seit gestern Astroneer. Tolles kleines Spiel, welches schon jetzt in der frühen Pre-Alpha Phase No Mans Sky in die Tasche steckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich spiele einiges nebenher. American Truck Simulator, Arkham Knight, Dungeon Keeper 2, und seit gestern Astroneer. Tolles kleines Spiel, welches schon jetzt in der frühen Pre-Alpha Phase No Mans Sky in die Tasche steckt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stand "Grow Home/Up" Pate? Dieses Astroneer hat einen ähnlich minimalistischen Grafiklook.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Stand "Grow Home/Up" Pate? Dieses Astroneer hat einen ähnlich minimalistischen Grafiklook.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


ziemlich gewöhnlicher low poly style, wie ihn hunderte von spielen bieten.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Dezember 2016)

Stimmt schon. Das hier die Unreal Engine 4 benutzt wird, merkt man eigentlich kaum^^


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Dezember 2016)

Euro Truck Simulator 2, ab heute mit einem ordentlichen Lenkrad - der passende Schaltknüppel kommt die Woche noch per Post. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab heute mal mit Gears of War 4 angefangen. Hab ich zu meiner GTX1080 bekommen. 

Macht schon Laune und sieht gut aus.  Aber wohl kein Spiel, was ich öfter mal zocken werde.


----------



## svd (17. Dezember 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Euro Truck Simulator 2, ab heute mit  einem ordentlichen Lenkrad - der passende Schaltknüppel kommt die Woche  noch per Post.
> [...]



Hast du den Hai gesehen? Ich glaube, du brauchst einen größeren Laster...

"Dying Light" habe ich durchgespielt (QTE-Bossfight...). Das Script ist echt übel. Hatte ich ja erwähnt. 
Es ist auch ein typisches Actionspiel, welches dich dazu bringen will, eine emotionelle Bindung zu NPCs aufzubauen,
welche du erst seit ein paar In-Spiel-Tage kennst (und die dich, 90% der Zeit davon, nicht mal leiden können). 

Jetzt muss ich meinen Coop-Partner nur noch piesacken, bis er das letzte Level durchrennt. Dann können wir einen
Ausflug in den DLC machen und uns dort umsehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2016)

8,4 Stunden langten bei mir um *Sniper Ghost Warrior 1* im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad zu absolvieren. Unterm Strich ganz brauchbar. Würde das Spiel seine Energie nicht für gelegentliche 0815-Frontal-Ballereien verschwenden käme es sogar besser weg, das Snipern selbst macht schon Laune. Da soll man die Entwickler verstehen: Das Snipern soll doch das Herzstück des Ganzem sein, warum also nicht von Anfang bis Ende auch dabei bleiben... 

Hmm... Soll ich mir jetzt direkt Teil 2 antun und hoffen dass man die Macken des Vorgängers erkannt bzw. ausgemerzt hat?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Dezember 2016)

ETS2/ATS mit G29 ist schon ganz geil - hätte ich mir das Thrustmaster-Teil vor einem halben Jahr eigentlich sparen können. 

Habe mal Forza 6 Apex ausprobiert, macht auch Spaß, allerdings hat das Spiel keinen 21:9-Modus. Lade gerade die Demo von Forza Horizon 3, das soll komischerweise 21:9 unterstützen. Ansonsten besitze ich nicht viele Rennspiele (außer das grottige neue Need For Speed, das ich definitiv nicht wieder installieren werde) und Driver: San Francisco. Next Car Game: Wreckfest hätte ich auch noch, aber bislang hat das Spiel nicht viel zu bieten... 

Im Grunde reicht mir das G29 aber schon für ETS2. Mit ATS hingegen werde ich nicht ganz warm. Die dauernden Strafzettel nerven, weil die Amis nur im Schneckentempo fahren dürfen.


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2016)

Ich spiel derzeit die aktuelle Season von Star Wars - The Old Republic. Season deshalb weil es keine richtigen Addons mehr sind sondern Episoden.

Star Wars - The Old Republic war eines der letzten grossen Lizenz Abo MMos im westlichen markt das kurz vorm Ende des Booms der MMos erschien.  Leider Leider hat EA viel falsch gemacht unter anderem eine grosse Fehlentscheidung bei der Game Engine und das Spiel mit biegen und brechen zum Weihnachtsgeschäft rauszubringen.

Du kannst den tollsten Nasa PC haben du wirst auf Tattoine / Alderan trotz SSD und 8 GB Ram (Ende 2011 war das noch viel) dir einen Kaffee / Tee kochen bis das Spiel den Planeten geladen hat. Dann hat es auch sehr sehr lang gedauert bis die Grafikeinstellungen gefixt wurden. In der Beta gab es gering, mittel, hoch. In der Release Fassung Gering / Hoch wobei hoch teilweise defekt war und dort schatten und effekte fehlte. Das Endgame in Instanzen und Raids war auch sehr fehlerbehaftet. März 2012 erschien dann Patch 1.2 und man merkt extrem das so das Spiel als Releasefassung geplant war. Die Abos sind Ende 2tes Quartal 2012 wegebrochen und EA hat angekündigt das SWTOR ein Free to Play Spiel wird mit optionalen Premium Status.

Ende 2012 war dann SWTOR F2P mit Ingame Shop. Das was Anfang 2012 noch als Content in einem Trailer angekündigt wurde bruchstückhaft als Addon verkauft. Der Planet Makeb für den selbst Premium Kunden zahlen durften (20€) war nach abschluss der Story nur noch ein Dailyquest Planet. Die neue Rasse gab es nur im Ingame Shop zu kaufen und pvp gefecht mit raumschiffen da hat die person gewonnen die das meiste geld in den Ingame Shop steckte. Dann war eine Weile sehr ruhig. 

Ende 2014 mit grosser Ankündigung und Prepatch Story (Prepatch Story war umsonst für alle) gabs es Shadow of Revan ein Addon das den Namen Addon tragen durfte. Es gab neue Instanze, Raids, PVP Schlachfelder und co. Alle 8 Klassenstorys hatten eine kurze Fortsetzung ihrer Story aber anders als im Hauptspiel gab es nur noch eine Story die für Imperium / Republik gleich ist. Das gesamte Quest System war komplett Singleplayer fokussiert.

Mitte 2015 wurde dann Knights of the Fallen Empire angekündigt es war ein Episoden System Um die / Episoden gab es zum Release und die restlichen kamen unregelmässig. Es gab keine neuen Instanze, Raids oder Schlachtfelder. Das gesamte Spiel wurde umgekrempelt und der Fokus lag auf dem Singleplayer.  Deine Begleiter die vorher eher schwach auf der Brust waren ohne passende Equip waren übermächtig. Sie konnten jetzt Schade, tanken und heilen je nachdem was man wählte. Vorher gabs das nicht.
Neue Episoden von der aktuellen Season gabs nur mit aktuellen Premium Abo. Es gab viel Kritik weil den Leute schnell langweilig wurde weil es nix neues gab nachdem man die Kapitel durch hatte. Die Kapitel selbst waren sehr schnell durch und schwanken von der Story Qualität. Die erste Season hat mit einen Cliffhänger geendet die jetzt im Winter 2016 in Season 2 weitergeführt wurde. Diesmal gab es nur 9 Episoden aber die am Stück und mit mehr Abwechslung.  Ansonsten gab es ein neues Grinding System womit man Kommandoboxen erhalten kanne. Die Kommandoboxen sind die einzige Chance noch Ausrüstung zu erhalten. Aber es ist total random was für Ausrüstung drinne ist. Die Leute den das Grinding zu lang dauert die dürfen die Kisten direkt im Kartellmarkt kaufen.  Neue Raids und Instanzen wurden für 2017 erwähnt aber unbekannt wann sie erscheinen und derzeit ist die Stimmung sehr am kippen in der SWTOR Community. Die Kommandoboxen ist für die Hardcore Fans die ein Premium Abo nach der Umstellung behielten der "Jump the Shark" Moment und sie sehen das Ende des Spiels.

Einen richtigen Wiederspielwert gibt es schon lang nicht mehr weil es immer die selbe Story ist egal welche Klasse / Fraktion man wählt seit SWTOR 2015 sein System umstellte auf Seasons.  Schade weil gerade das hatte SWTOR damals zum Release von anderen MMOs abgegegrenzt.

----

Soeben Knight of the Eternal Throne durchgespielt - anders als bei be Knights of the Fallen Empire keine füller Kapitel und die Entscheidungen die man in Season 2 gefällt hat waren wichtiger als in Season 1.

Damit ist SWTOR mal wieder durchgespielt - es ist schon etwas komisch wenn in einem MMO ein Abspann läuft  Kotor und Kotet haben die Fokus ganz klar auf die Helle und die Dunkle Seite der Macht und die Balance. 
Es erinnert mehr an Kotor als Singleplayer Spiel inzwischen.


----------



## McDrake (18. Dezember 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> ETS2/ATS mit G29 ist schon ganz geil - hätte ich mir das Thrustmaster-Teil vor einem halben Jahr eigentlich sparen können.
> 
> Habe mal Forza 6 Apex ausprobiert, macht auch Spaß, allerdings hat das Spiel keinen 21:9-Modus. Lade gerade die Demo von Forza Horizon 3, das soll komischerweise 21:9 unterstützen. Ansonsten besitze ich nicht viele Rennspiele (außer das grottige neue Need For Speed, das ich definitiv nicht wieder installieren werde) und Driver: San Francisco. Next Car Game: Wreckfest hätte ich auch noch, aber bislang hat das Spiel nicht viel zu bieten...
> 
> Im Grunde reicht mir das G29 aber schon für ETS2. Mit ATS hingegen werde ich nicht ganz warm. Die dauernden Strafzettel nerven, weil die Amis nur im Schneckentempo fahren dürfen.



Seit wann gibts denn die Demo?
Und: Huch, man darf zu Beginn im Store schon auswählen, auf welchem Laufwerk man installieren möchte.
MS lernt... nicht schnell, aber lernt


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 8,4 Stunden langten bei mir um *Sniper Ghost Warrior 1* im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad zu absolvieren. Unterm Strich ganz brauchbar. Würde das Spiel seine Energie nicht für gelegentliche 0815-Frontal-Ballereien verschwenden käme es sogar besser weg, das Snipern selbst macht schon Laune. Da soll man die Entwickler verstehen: Das Snipern soll doch das Herzstück des Ganzem sein, warum also nicht von Anfang bis Ende auch dabei bleiben...
> 
> Hmm... Soll ich mir jetzt direkt Teil 2 antun und hoffen dass man die Macken des Vorgängers erkannt bzw. ausgemerzt hat?



warte lieber aufs 3er so lange dauert das ja nicht mehr, das 2er soll ziemlich mies sein. Allerdins gibts auch dort andere Knarren
Oder das andere Scharfschützengame mal ausprobieren, Sniper Elite (das ist allerdings Third-Person, kein "Ego-Shooter")


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> warte lieber aufs 3er so lange dauert das ja nicht mehr, das 2er soll ziemlich mies sein. Allerdins gibts auch dort andere Knarren
> Oder das andere Scharfschützengame mal ausprobieren, Sniper Elite (das ist allerdings Third-Person, kein "Ego-Shooter")


Zu spät, hab bereits angefangen. ^^
Sieht zumindest technisch um einiges besser als Teil 1 aus... Ich bringe es einfach mal hinter mich und bilde mir meine eigene Meinung. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sieht zumindest technisch um einiges besser als Teil 1 aus...



Das liegt an der CryEngine, die kommt beim 2er und 3er zum Einsatz. Das 1er war noch ne andere Engine.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das liegt an der CryEngine, die kommt beim 2er und 3er zum Einsatz. Das 1er war noch ne andere Engine.


Jo, das haben mir die Intro-Logos auch verraten. 

Grundsätzlich detaillierter und effektvoller. Allerdings wirken die Blut-Effekte etwas "billiger" als im Vorgänger, und Wasseroberflächen haben ein seltsam ausehendes Konsistenzverhalten... Wie das von Gelee. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Dezember 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Seit wann gibts denn die Demo?
> Und: Huch, man darf zu Beginn im Store schon auswählen, auf welchem Laufwerk man installieren möchte.
> MS lernt... nicht schnell, aber lernt



Was sie jetzt noch lernen müssen ist, die Downloads auch in einer vernünftigen Geschwindgkeit zu verteilen und die Games nicht für wuchernde Preise anzubieten. 69,99 Euro zahle ich aus Prinzip nicht für Horizon (oder sonst ein Spiel). Zumal es zwar 21:9 unterstützt, die Demo das Lenkrad aber nicht richtig erkennt. Scheinbar fehlt da die Einstellung für den Lenkradius, die in der aktualisierten Vollversion vorhanden zu sein scheint.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2016)

Den ersten von insgesamt drei Akten hab ich bei *Sniper Ghost Warrior 2* hinter mir.

Nun... Inszenatorisch ist das Sequel insgesamt besser. Die Story ist zwar wie zu erwarten nicht der Rede wert, die Lokalisation und Musikuntermalung dafür gehobener Durchschnitt.
Grafisch weiterhin solide. Trotz CryEngine3 nicht auf *Crysis 3*-Niveau, aber auch nicht wirklich schlecht.

Spielerisch fällt das Spiel zweischneidig aus.
Pro: Bleibt durchgehend bei Sniper-/Stealth-Prozedere, was ich nur gutheissen kann. Keine Moorhuhn-Ballereinlagen wie im Vorgänger.
Contra: Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist geradezu lächerlich. Spiele auf Mittel, und das Spiel deckt mich mit Zielhilfen und Markierungen regelrecht ein. Als möchte es mich nicht zu sehr herausfordern... 

Kann daher nicht so wirklich sagen welches von beiden *Sniper Ghost Warriors *mir besser gefällt. Zumindest ist die Motivation zum Durchspielen wie bei Teil 1 gegeben, was schonmal nicht für nen Totalausfall spricht.


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Dezember 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Was sie jetzt noch lernen müssen ist, die Downloads auch in einer vernünftigen Geschwindgkeit zu verteilen und die Games nicht für wuchernde Preise anzubieten. 69,99 Euro zahle ich aus Prinzip nicht für Horizon (oder sonst ein Spiel). Zumal es zwar 21:9 unterstützt, die Demo das Lenkrad aber nicht richtig erkennt. Scheinbar fehlt da die Einstellung für den Lenkradius, die in der aktualisierten Vollversion vorhanden zu sein scheint.


Naja, der Preis richtet sich halt nach dem Konsolenlevel aufgrund von Xbox  Play Anywhere.  Finde ich als alteingesessener PCler zwar auch doof, aber man muss ja nur ein wenig Geduld aufbringen, dann sinkt auch der Preis irgendwann. Horizon 3 war jetzt auch schon mal für 40€ im Microsoft Store zu haben, das finde ich ok.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2016)

Die ersten Tage des Weihnachtsurlaubs genutzt, um endlich mal *Assassin's Creed Rogue* durchzuspielen.
Die Story war jetzt nichts besonderes und unterschied sich nicht wirklich aufgrund des Templar-Protagonisten.
Ich fand aber die Verbindung am Ende zum Anfang von Assassin's Creed Unity sehr cool gemacht.

Jetzt muss ich noch ein paar (viele) Orte erkunden, um auch Platin voll zu machen.^^


----------



## McDrake (20. Dezember 2016)

Gestern *Lord of the Fallen* (PCG-Exetended) angefangen.
Gefällt mir soweit ganz gut.
Hübsche Grafik und nicht ganz so fordernd wie Dark Souls (1).
Zumindest empfinde ich das so nach der ersten Stunde.


----------



## golani79 (20. Dezember 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gestern *Lord of the Fallen* (PCG-Exetended) angefangen.
> Gefällt mir soweit ganz gut.
> Hübsche Grafik und nicht ganz so fordernd wie Dark Souls (1).
> Zumindest empfinde ich das so nach der ersten Stunde.



Ist es auch nicht und das bleibt auch so während des gesamten Spielverlaufs, was ich auch gut fand, weils nicht zu so viel Trial& Error kommt.
Hab ich auch letztens erst durchgespielt auf der PS4


----------



## McDrake (20. Dezember 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ist es auch nicht und das bleibt auch so während des gesamten Spielverlaufs, was ich auch gut fand, weils nicht zu so viel Trial& Error kommt.
> Hab ich auch letztens erst durchgespielt auf der PS4


Ah, danke. 
Das freut mich.
Denn die Grafik finde ich einfach sehr stimmig und würde gerne mehr sehen
[emoji4]


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die ersten Tage des Weihnachtsurlaubs genutzt, um endlich mal *Assassin's Creed Rogue* durchzuspielen.
> Die Story war jetzt nichts besonderes und unterschied sich nicht wirklich aufgrund des Templar-Protagonisten.
> Ich fand aber die Verbindung am Ende zum Anfang von Assassin's Creed Unity sehr cool gemacht.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich noch ein paar (viele) Orte erkunden, um auch Platin voll zu machen.^^


Ähm, meinst du nicht die Verbindung zum Anfang von AC 3?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähm, meinst du nicht die Verbindung zum Anfang von AC 3?


Beides. Hab das Spiel zwar noch auf meiner To-Do-Liste, bin aber bereits auf den Spoiler gestolpert dass Rogue nicht nur vieles aus AC3 erklärt, sondern auch auf den Anfang von Unity eingeht.



Spoiler



Der Mord an Arnos Vater.



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähm, meinst du nicht die Verbindung zum Anfang von AC 3?



Nein, das Ende von Rogue schließt an Unity an.


Spoiler



Man dringt mit Shay in den Palast von Versaille ein.
Dort trifft man die jungen Arno und Elise beim spielen und tötet schließlich Arnos Vater.
Die Szene spielt sich nahezu genau so ab, wie im Auftakt von Unity.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nein, das Ende von Rogue schließt an Unity an.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh je, my bad, die Szene hatte ich gerade ganz vergessen... 

Ihr habt natürlich völlig recht. Der Übergang zu AC3 ist imo aber auch ganz gut gelungen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2016)

Die ersten beiden Episoden von *The Walking Dead: A New Frontier* beendet.
Gefällt mir bisher richtig, richtig gut. Brutal und gnadenlos, wie man es kennt.
Die neuen Charaktere sind bisher auch super, auch wenn ich mir gewünscht hätte mehr mit Clem zu spielen.
Hat aber Potential besser zu werden als Staffel 2.
Und es sieht super aus mit der neuen Engine.

Nur leider kommt Telltale nicht davon weg, dass ihre Episoden viel zu kurz sind.
Ich habe für beide Episoden zusammen vielleicht maximal 2:30h gebraucht. Das hätte man locker auch als eine einzige Episode belassen können.


----------



## McDrake (20. Dezember 2016)

Gestern Metro 2033 zu ende gelesen
Darum konnte ich heute* Metro 2033 Redux* ebenfalls endlich zu Ende spielen:

Am Ende wars ein wenig mühsam (also das Spiel) aus zwei Gründen:
1. Hatte ich zu wenig Filter.
Darum musste ich den "Trick" anwenden, die Gasmaske aufzusetzen und gleich wieder abzuziehen.
2. Bissl viel rumgekletter

Was mich aber positiv überraschte, war die Möglichkeit das Ende umzugestalten.
Gut gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie siehts eigentlich mit Metro Last Light aus?
Bezieht sich das auf das Buch 2034?


----------



## golani79 (20. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die ersten beiden Episoden von *The Walking Dead: A New Frontier* beendet.



Sind heut schon 2 raus?
Oder hast du die zum Testen vorab bekommen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Sind heut schon 2 raus?
> Oder hast du die zum Testen vorab bekommen?



Es wurden direkt die ersten beiden Episoden veröffentlicht.
Aber wie gesagt, die Unterteilung hätte es echt nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2016)

Fallout 4 - Far Harbor durch

Far Harbor ist für mich den Seasonpass Preis von 20 euro damals allein wert gewesen bezüglich story, neue zone, neue fraktionen, neue quest und nebenquest. Dazu neue Rüstung und neue Waffen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (20. Dezember 2016)

Nachdem ich einige Reviews und Tests gelesen habe dachte ich mir da muss ich mir auch mal Alien Isolation zulegen. Habe natürlich gleich mal reingespielt. Geht sehr gut los. Ideal für dunkle kühle Winterabende.Grafisch auch sehr schön umgesetzt. Top. Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht. Bin mal wieder InGame.Licht aus, Alien Isolation an


----------



## McDrake (20. Dezember 2016)

Für 4.50* Mad Max* geholt.

Gefällt mir ganz gut.
Hübsche Grafik, welche eine passende Atosphäre erzeugt, gutes Fahrgefühl, Prügeleinlagen à la Batman, Aufrüstmöglichkeiten...
Jup, da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Dezember 2016)

Immernoch Gears of War 4 und ich muss sagen...langsam aber sicher macht das Spiel deutlich weniger Laune. 
Die Gefechte an sich sind völlig okay. Machen Spaß und sind gut. Aber dass man so gut wie nie eine ruhige Minute hat und alle paar Minuten in die nächste Gegnerwelle geworfen wird, ist mehr anstrengend als unterhaltsam. Ehrlich gesagt empfinde ich da wenig Spielspaß.


----------



## golani79 (21. Dezember 2016)

GoW kann ich im COOP empfehlen - da haben Teil 1-3 sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Alleine denke ich, hätte ich nicht so viel Spaß damit gehabt - denke, bei Teil 4 könnts auch so sein, dass der mehr Laune macht, wenn man den mit nem Kumpel gemeinsam zockt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Dezember 2016)

Mir fehlt einfach die Abwechslung in dem Spiel. Coop hin oder her, aber dass man permanent von einer Gegnerwelle zur nächsten geworfen wird, ist schlichtweg anstrengend, weil auf Dauer sehr langweilig. Ich denke, da macht's der Coop auch nicht besser. Diese Fließbandaction ist schlichtweg schlechtes Spieldesign.

Auch die Story zieht sich wie Kaugummi und bietet bisher kaum echte Höhepunkte...auch wenn ich die Charaktere allesamt recht sympathisch finde. Mir gefällt der lockere Ton. Auch die Grafik gefällt mir. Das Spiel sieht stellenweise echt genial aus. Nur nicht überall. Schaut man genauer hin, sieht man deutlich, dass sich die super Performance durch statische Beleuchtung, teilweise verwaschene Texturen usw. erkauft wurde. Das Gesamtbild stimmt aber und ist vorbildlich. Abgesehen von den permanenten Gegnerwellen ist es auch gameplaytechnisch völlig solide.


----------



## golani79 (21. Dezember 2016)

Wenn mans Coop spielt, dann quatscht man halt miteinander, trinkt ein Bier und erledigt ein paar Wellen an Fieslingen - 1-3 war da nicht wirklich anders und ich denke, alleine hätte es mir vlt. nur halb soviel Spaß gemacht 
Weiß gar nicht - gibts in Teil 4 nen local Coop am PC?

Ich hab gestern* Inside* durchgespielt - das ist echt super gemacht.
Lässt auch einiges an Interpretationsspielraum bei der Story - insgesamt eher düster und depri, aber sehr gut und amtosphärisch umgesetzt!


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Dezember 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht - gibts in Teil 4 nen local Coop am PC?



Jep, gibt's.
Zur mangelnden Abwechslung in Gears 4: Definitiv ein Problem. Sobald du erstmals aus den Roboter-Leveln raus bist, wird es aber etwas besser.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Dezember 2016)

Hab heute erstmal The Walking Dead: A new Frontier gespielt und die ersten beiden Episoden durch gemacht. Wenn diese Season das Niveau weiterhin hält, wird es definitiv besser als Season 2 und 1. Verdammt spannend. 




PeterBathge schrieb:


> Jep, gibt's.
> Zur mangelnden Abwechslung in Gears 4: Definitiv ein Problem. Sobald du erstmals aus den Roboter-Leveln raus bist, wird es aber etwas besser.





Spoiler



Hab nun Marcus Fenix getroffen, bin durch das Anwesen gestiefelt, es wurden Tomaten und ne Scheune zerstört und ich glaube, ich bin grad wieder bei so einer Sturmfront. Ich hoffe, diese langweiligen Roboter sind bald weg.


----------



## FxGa (22. Dezember 2016)

Meinen Schurken in WoW, nebenbei versuch ich meinen Priest auf 110 zu bringen... und Battlefield 1 auf PS4.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Dezember 2016)

Toll. Zehn Meter vor der Tanke geht mir der Bock aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Dezember 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Toll. Zehn Meter vor der Tanke geht mir der Bock aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus unserer beliebten Reihe "Inkompetenz auf Rädern"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Dezember 2016)

Wie gut dass Louis sein Hobby nicht zum Beruf gemacht hat.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. Dezember 2016)

Euro Truck Simulator 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Außerdem: Forza 6: Apex, Fprza Horizon 3 Demo, Project Cars: Pagani Edition)


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Dezember 2016)

ich habe gestern daas neue shantae fertig gezockt.
leider hat es mark bozon nicht geschafft, an das hohe niveau von shantae & the pirte's curse anzuknöpfen. versteht mich nicht falsch, shantae: 1/2 genie hero ist immer noch ein sehr spielenswertes spiel, dennoch gehen mir wie bei den teilen 1 und 2 gewisse design-entscheidungen nicht so recht in den kopf. so sind die areale nun in abgetrennte sektoren wie bei einem plattformer aufgeteilt, dennoch muss man diese areale immer wieder besuchen. das schadet dem fluss im spiel. in sachen steuerung, optik und charaktere gibt es nichts auszusetzen, aber wenn ich bei genger permadeath habe und ein "bring mir zwei selten von gegnern fallengelassene objekte" quest machen MUSS und dafür einen level 6-7 mal halb durchspielen muss, frage ich mich schon, wie man darauf kam, dass sowas latz in dieser art spiel hat. leider finde ich auch, dass es für diese art spiel zu viele gestaltwandlungen und fähigkeiten gibt. im prinzip eine tolle sache, jedoch eben mit dieser entscheidung gegen die offene welt relativ lästig, da es einfach zu wenig neues zu entdecken gibt und das ständige switchen zur levelauswahl schon etwas nervig ist. offene welt mit gut und zahlreich gesetzten teleport-punkten wäre hier um vieles besser gewesen und hätte auch wegen den verwandlungsmöglichkeiten jede menge potenzial gehabt.
was bleibt ist ein sehr gutes, aber sicher kein fantastisches spielerlebnis. im übrigen macht der zeite durchgang dank den schon vorhandenen grundfähigkeiten mehr spaß als der erste. wertung: 8/10


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2016)

Hab gerade in *Reigns* reingeschnuppert das man aktuell im Steam Winter Sale für nen Euro bekommen kann. Ganz witzig, aber als König lang genug über sein Reich zu regieren ist schwer wenn man reine "Entweder oder"-Entscheidungen zu treffen hat.
Simple, aber auch sehr ungewöhnliche Spielidee. Ein typischer Devolver-Titel.


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2016)

Fallout 4 - Nuka World DLC abgeschlossen. Damit habe ich Fallout 4 mit Nuka World & Far Harbor & Mechatron & Vault Tec auf einfach nach 90 Stunden abgeschlossen.
Fallout 4 habe ich die Story von allen vier Fraktionen abgeschlossen plus Nebenstorys die auch wirklich interessante Storys hatten und Begleiter Storys samt Fraktionsstorys abgeschlossen die keine wiederholbaren "töte / sammel quest" waren.

Das Hauptspiel war gut und sein Geld.  Wobei Fallout 4 wie Skyrim von seinen Mods lebte - leider zuviele Beschränkungen und zuviel hardcodet teilweise bei Fallout4. Siedlungen bauen machte nur mit Mods Spass.  Es gab zuviele Einschränkungen weil man das Siedlungsystem für Multiplattform haben wollte.

Far Habor war der beste teil des Seasonpasses wenn ihr Fallout 4 besitzt dann holt euch Far Harbor - das kann ich uneingeschränkt emphelen. 
Mechatron wirkte eher wie von einen Hobby Modder entwickelt als vom echten Hersteller - zuviel verschenktes Potential und zuviel Timesink.

Nuka World die Hauptstory war okay und abwechslungsreich aber ich würde dem Addon nur ein befriedigend geben.

Vault Tec,  Wasteland & Contraptions sind nur Dlcs für Siedlungsbauer - Nice to have aber auf dem PC gab es da bessere Addons und Mods.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Dezember 2016)

...den ersten Truck gekauft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Dezember 2016)

*Sniper Ghost Warrior 2
*
So, fürs erste brauche ich so schnell keinen Scharfschützen-Shooter. Auch Teil 2 war nicht mehr als Genre-Fast-Food. Aber auch nicht weniger. Für 6 kurzweilige wie anspruchslose Stunden war es gut genug.


----------



## smutjesmooth (26. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Sniper Ghost Warrior 2
> *
> So, fürs erste brauche ich so schnell keinen Scharfschützen-Shooter. Auch Teil 2 war nicht mehr als Genre-Fast-Food. Aber auch nicht weniger. Für 6 kurzweilige wie anspruchslose Stunden war es gut genug.


Am Valentinstag 2017 kommt doch endlich Sniper Elite 4. Das wird bestimmt um Welten besser. 
Rebellion hat bisher auch immer saubere Pc Versionen hingelegt. Ich freue mich sehr drauf. 
Edit: Fast vergessen @ Topic:
Ich spiele im SP grade mal GTA V in der EGO Perspektive durch. Ein komplett neues Erlebnis welches ich jedem nur empfehlen kann. 
Im MP nebenbei Diverses wie CoD Black Ops 3 oder Infinite Warfare, Trackmania Turbo und natürlich The Division .


----------



## Lukecheater (26. Dezember 2016)

Bin grade die Steam-Käufe am runterladen. An die 150GB mit max 1MB/s... und ich so:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKSj0Z0spqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2016)

Waffenspiel bei Modern Warfare Remastered mal ausprobiert heute und gleichmal in den ersten beiden Runden aufs Treppchen  die erste hab ich mal aufgenommen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N5hlt9EVXxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Dezember 2016)

Gears of War 4 endlich durch. Und das soll's gewesen sein?  Das Ende ist, gelinde gesagt, ziemlich unbefriedigend. Der Bosskampf davor war nun auch nicht so das wahre...

Naja, wenigstens hab ich nix dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Dezember 2016)

Absolut gar nichts. Weihnachten ist Familienzeit.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Absolut gar nichts. Weihnachten ist Familienzeit.



Weihnachten ist ja genaugenommen heute schon vorbei


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Weihnachten ist ja genaugenommen heute schon vorbei


Korrekt, aber wir verlängern das mit der Familienzeit immer ein wenig, wenn es möglich ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Dezember 2016)

Im Wintersale hab ich mir *Doom 3 BFG Edition* gegönnt um das Ding endlich mal in VR zu spielen. Und ich muss sagen: Doom 3 in VR ist, trotz tadelloser Umsetzung (ich will noch ne andere Version testen für ein paar weitere Einstellungen) erstaunlich harmlos, was den Angst-/Horrorfaktor angeht. Da hab ich schon weitaus übleren VR-Horror erlebt. Wie auch immer: Ist'n nettes Spiel, ob ich mir für sowas aber noch die Touch Controller zulegen werde, weiß ich noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich aber schon, wenn auch nicht speziell für Doom 3.

Da ich aber noch ne andere, speziell für Oculus angepasste Version testen will (hab nur die SteamVR Variante getestet) muss ich den ganzen Spaß nochmal runterladen, da mir da irgendwas die Installation zerschossen hat. Die Oculus-Version werde ich dann morgen testen. Da werde ich dann wahrscheinlich auch die Skalierung richtig einstellen können, so dass nicht alles so wirkt, als wäre es nur 2/3 so groß, wie es eigentlich sein sollte (vielleicht liegt's ja auch daran, dass der Horror nicht richtig greift? So'n 1,30 Meter Imp ist dann doch ein bisschen weniger gruselig, als einer, der fast 2 Meter groß ist).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2016)

Schon witzig, das von Bundlestars geschenkte "Deep Dungeons of Doom" hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm bis der Gratis-Key reingeflattert kam. Und es macht überraschenderweise großen Spaß.

Ein Retro-Pixel-Action-RPG bei dem man Dungeon für Dungeon ebeneweise säubert. Immer gegen einen einzelnen Gegner im Quasi-Echtzeit-Kampf. Die Spielfiguren haben ihre fixen Positionen, d.h. sie bewegen sich nicht, man reagiert eigentlich nur auf das Verhalten des Feindes und agiert mit einer nur aus drei Aktionen bestehenden Steuerung:
Blocken, Angreifen und gesammelte Items einsetzen. Simpel, aber mit jedem neuen Dungeon werden die Gegner abwechslungsreicher und so müssen stets weitere Gegner-Angriffs- und Verteidigungsmuster eingeprägt werden.

Leicht süchtig machend. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lukecheater (28. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Weihnachten ist ja genaugenommen heute schon vorbei


Genaugenommen endet die Weihnachtszeit am 6. Januar


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Dezember 2016)

Nachdem ich *Doom 3 BFG Edition *jetzt ungefähr 5x komplett neu runtergeladen habe (das Ding ist einfach unglaublich zickig, wenn es um Texturpakete geht ... Speicherstände funktionieren einfach nicht mehr) bin ich bei den Vanilla-Texturen geblieben: Die sind zwar niedrig aufgelöst, dafür aber nicht krisselig und es funktioniert alles ohne Probleme. Ich hab auch die richtige Oculus Variante der Mod installiert und nicht die Steam VR Variante. Das ganze sieht jetzt nochmal deutlich besser aus, die Performance ist besser und vor allem stimmen die Größenverhältnisse. Ein Imp ist jetzt tatsächlich 2 Meter groß und ein Pinky noch sehr viel größer. Die Jumpscares kriegen mich dennoch nicht wirklich, dafür aber die Atmosphäre. Die Beleuchtung und die Soundkulisse funktionieren in VR nochmal doppelt so gut wie auf dem Bildschirm. Dazu kommt noch, dass subjektiv die Steuerung sehr viel präziser ist. Man bewegt das Fadenkreuz zum Zielen nicht mehr ein paar cm über den Bildschirm, sondern es geht hier um Meter und auch wenn an sich die Steuerungseingaben die gleichen sind (ich spiele mit Maus und Tastatur, da ich die Touch Controller noch nicht habe), kommt mir das Spiel trotzdem DEUTLICH leichter vor, als früher am Bildschirm. Vielleicht werde ich's jetzt auch endlich mal durchspielen, was ich früher nie ganz geschafft habe. Evtl. warte ich damit aber, bis ich tatsächlich die Touch Controller hier habe.

Was auch positiv auffällt: Anders, als in vielen Spielen hatte ich bisher nie das Gefühl, dass die Entwickler getrickst haben mit pseudo-3d-Effekten, die im VR nicht funktionieren. Hier wirkt alles plastisch und greifbar (auch wenn die Texturen niedrig aufgelöst sind und man die Poligone häufig zählen kann) und es gibt keine wirklichen grafischen Glitches, die die Illusion stören. Nachdem ich gerade ne Stunde gespielt habe, muss ich mich erstmal wieder daran "gewöhnen", zuhause in meiner Wohnung zu sein. Unterbewusst hab ich das Gefühl, wenn ich mich umdrehe, könnte ich einen sich im Schatten drehenden Deckenventilator oder aufsteigenden Rauch sehen  In Sachen Shooter neben Half Life 2 (wird leider nicht mehr unterstützt, war damals mit dem DK2 aber geil) bisher das beste Spiel, was ich in VR gezockt habe. Anders, als in The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, hab ich hier auch keine Problem in Sachen Motion Sickness bzw. Schwindelgefühle, weil die Drehbewegungen per Maus deutlich direkter sind, als mit dem Controller in The Vanishing of Ethan Carter und auf künstliche Kamerabewegungen verzichtet wurde.

Fazit: VR kann auch Doom 3 nach über 10 Jahren noch eindrucksvoll neues Leben einhauchen. Ich hoffe, in Zukunft wird es zu noch mehr Klassikern so rundherum gelungene VR-Mods oder offiziellen Support geben.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2016)

Forza Horizon 3 ein bißchen das Hauptspiel und nachher noch den Winter-DLC Blizzard Mountain mal ausprobieren


sowie Wii Sports Resort mit meinem Neffen im MP


----------



## Lukecheater (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab jetzt mal *Dirt Rally* ein bisschen angetestet. Das hat auf jeden Fall das Potential das Spiel zu werden was ich mir an Stelle von *Dirt 3* gewünscht hätte. Tolle Grafik, tolle Strecken, tolle Autos, kein Gymkhana...


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Dezember 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> ...den ersten Truck gekauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Fuhrpark wird langsam größer, ich hab nun 2 Garagen und 3 Mitarbeiter. Läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Dezember 2016)

Habe heute mal *Knights of the Eternal Throne* durchgespielt, die neue Kampagne in *SWTOR*.
Die Inszenierung war wie gewohnt klasse, aber die Story leider nur mäßig.
Es war alles zu vorhersehbar. Es gab keine spannenden Wendungen oder Ereignisse.
Das hat Bioware auch in SWTOR schon deutlich besser gemacht.
Und das Ende ist für ein MMO leider völliger Quark.


Spoiler



Jetzt laufen im Spiel tausende von Imperatoren rum.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Dezember 2016)

gestern bei Steep einen kuriosen Bug gehabt, der mich erstmal auf einen Felsen rumbuggen lies und mich dann gefühlt 50 Meter in die Luft schoß 

hab es dann aufgenommen (nachträgliche Aufnahme ftw.)




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H9Wway_xa3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Habe heute mal *Knights of the Eternal Throne* durchgespielt, die neue Kampagne in *SWTOR*.



Makeb war die letzte Story die unterschiedlich fürs Imperium und Republik war aber Makeb hat ja damals noch zum Content von Classic SWTOR gehört der in Entwicklung war bevor das Spiel F2P wurde.
Beim Revan Addon war ja schon die Story für beide Seiten die selbe aber da gab es wenigstens noch neben der Story noch neue Instanzen und Raids.

KOTOR und KOTET kamen wir eher wie Staffeln einer Serie vor als ein Addon für ein MMO.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Dezember 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> KOTOR und KOTET kamen wir eher wie Staffeln einer Serie vor als ein Addon für ein MMO.



KOTOR? Das ist doch ein eigenständiges Spiel (Knights of the old Republic) und nicht ein Teil des MMOs das in der selben Ära spielt oder steht die Abkürzung für was anderes?


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> KOTOR? Das ist doch ein eigenständiges Spiel (Knights of the old Republic) und nicht ein Teil des MMOs das in der selben Ära spielt oder steht die Abkürzung für was anderes?


Nö, stimmt schon. Es müsste KOTFE und KOTET heissen. Aber immerhin: SWTOR kann man durchaus als dritten Teil von KOTOR sehen. Solltest du als SW-Fan eigentlich auch langsam mal gespielt haben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube, damit ist KOTFE (Knights of the fallen Empire) gemeint.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2016)

Da die 20th Celebration Edition von *Rise of the Tomb Raider *gestern frisch per DHL kam und ich mich voll darauf einstimmen möchte, spiele ich gerade *Tomb Raider 2013 * noch ein zweites Mal durch, und just sehe ich wieder warum ich mit der neuen Lara mehr anfangen kann als mit Nathan Drake:
 Der ernstere Ton sagt mir einfach mehr zu, die Inszenierung ist einfach edler, die Tonkulisse klingt bombastisch, und technisch sieht es auch nach drei Jahren immer noch fantastisch aus. Auch flutscht die Steuerung viel besser, sei es bei Kämpfen oder reinen Kletteraufgaben. Selbst wenn es immer heisst dass die neue Lara viel von *Uncharted *geklaut haben soll, das TR-Reboot ist für mich das wesentlich bessere Spiel. Da ist es mir auch vollkommen egal wenn ich mit meiner Meinung völlig allein dastehe.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Dezember 2016)

Naja wenn man die Sache ganz ganz genau betrachtet hat Nathan Drake von der alten Lara geklaut allerdings essentiell verbessert und die neue Lara hat vom Drake dann abgekupfert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja wenn man die Sache ganz ganz genau betrachtet hat Nathan Drake von der alten Lara geklaut allerdings essentiell verbessert und die neue Lara hat vom Drake dann abgekupfert.


Klar, die gute Lara hat auch 11 Jahre mehr Genre-Erfahrung und entsprechend Maßstäbe gesetzt. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (29. Dezember 2016)

Ja logisch. Wenn ich da an den ersten TR Teil denke. Das war auch ein Day1-Kauf....


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es immer heisst dass die neue Lara viel von *Uncharted *geklaut haben soll, das TR-Reboot ist für mich das wesentlich bessere Spiel.



Ich seh die Sache differenziert.
Beim Gameplay, besonders in Rise of the Tomb Raider, seh ich Lara klar vorne.
Dafür macht Uncharted im narrativen Bereich vieles sehr viel besser.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ja logisch. Wenn ich da an den ersten TR Teil denke. Das war auch ein Day1-Kauf....


Jo. Hab noch die 3DFX-Version im Spieleschrank. Allerdings würden mich Laras Spitz-Brüste doch ein wenig abschrecken, also sehr unwahrscheinlich dass ich es jemals wieder anspielen werde. 

Dafür hab ich zum Glück "Anniversary"... Wobei dort widerum ihr Oberbau etwas überdimensional gestaltet wurde. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich seh die Sache differenziert.
> Beim Gameplay, besonders in Rise of the Tomb Raider, seh ich Lara klar vorne.
> Dafür macht Uncharted im narrativen Bereich vieles sehr viel besser.


Gut, beim Gameplay sind wir uns scheinbar einig. Und ausgeklügelte Stories waren bei TR seit Bestehen der Marke noch nie die große Stärke, die Spielmechanik und Rätsellastigkeit zeichnete die Reihe schon immer aus. Was das Narrative betrifft... Naja, "Uncharted 1" (bei dem ich nach ca. 70% Gesamtfortschritt schlicht die Lust verloren hab) kam für meine Ansprüche irgendwie nie so richtig von der Stelle, und Spannung war so gar keine vorhanden. Kann sein dass dies ab Teil 2 besser gemacht wurde, doch das werde ich wohl nie erfahren, obwohl ich die PS3-Trilogie im Haus hab. Uncharted hat mit seinem Debüt bei mir voll verkackt. [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2016)

du hast also das inzwischen fast 10 jahre alte ps3-uncharted mit einem (vermutlich voll aufgedrehten) pc-spiel aus dem jahr 2013 verglichen?
sehr sinnvoll, insbesondere was inszenierung und co. angeht. 
spiel teil 4 (oder auch "nur" 2 und 3 als remaster) und wir sprechen nochmal drüber.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du hast also das inzwischen fast 10 jahre alte ps3-uncharted mit einem (vermutlich voll aufgedrehten) pc-spiel aus dem jahr 2013 verglichen?
> sehr sinnvoll, insbesondere was inszenierung und co. angeht.


Natürlich in Relation zum jeweiligen Alter, mein lieber Bonkic. 
Die Inszenierung werte ich völlig unabhängig von der Technik, mich können auch viel, viel ältere Spiele mit den damaligen Möglichkeiten und technischen Grenzen begeistern. Und natürlich darf man Spiele gleichen Genres miteinander vergleichen, aber das weisst du sicherlich selbst.

Uncharted ist inszenstorisch auch gar nicht schlecht, hab ich auch nie behauptet, nur die Richtung in die dieses geht ist nicht so das meine. Hoffe das war jetzt verständlich genug für dich.

Und zum Gameplay:
Tja, warum groß drumherum reden, die Steuerung ist in Uncharted nunmal recht hakelig. Da gab es durchaus Verbesserungspotential.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> spiel teil 4 (oder auch "nur" 2 und 3 als remaster) und wir sprechen nochmal drüber.


Danke, ich verzichte. Ich hab schon einen dreifachen Fehlkauf im Regal, den Fehler mach ich nicht noch einmal. 
Und eine PS4 ist für mich sowieso indiskutabel.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Danke, ich verzichte. Ich hab schon einen dreifachen Fehlkauf im Regal, den Fehler mach ich nicht noch einmal.



da entgeht dir aber was  der Sprung von U1 zu U2 war in vielen Punkten ziemlich groß. Deutlich größer als von 2 zu 3. Teil 4 klammer ich fairer Weise aus, da es ja auf einer stärkeren Kiste rauskam und folglich der Sprung logischerweise recht groß ist, speziell bei der Technik.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> da entgeht dir aber was  der Sprung von U1 zu U2 war in vielen Punkten ziemlich groß. Deutlich größer als von 2 zu 3. Teil 4 klammer ich fairer Weise aus, da es ja auf einer stärkeren Kiste rauskam und folglich der Sprung logischerweise recht groß ist, speziell bei der Technik.



korrekt.
uncharted 1 fand ich selbst als remaster nur maximal noch gut.
der sprung zu teil 2 ist wirklich gewaltig.

damit will ich übrigens keinesfalls tomb raider schlechtreden. ich fand das reboot auch klasse.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> da entgeht dir aber was  der Sprung von U1 zu U2 war in vielen Punkten ziemlich groß. Deutlich größer als von 2 zu 3. Teil 4 klammer ich fairer Weise aus, da es ja auf einer stärkeren Kiste rauskam und folglich der Sprung logischerweise recht groß ist, speziell bei der Technik.


Mag sein. Aber wenn Teil 1 leider Gottes keine Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten vermag liegt die Lust/Freude auf die Sequels automatisch im Keller. Und Uncharted 1 einfach überspringen nur um direkt mit Teil 2 zu beginnen ist auch keine Lösung, denn das zeigt doch nur dass da irgendwas gewaltig falsch gemacht wurde. 
Es gibt sehr wenige Reihen wo der Erstling bei mir durchfällt. Uncharted gehört, so hart es auch klingt, leider dazu.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Dezember 2016)

Durch eine neue Maus endlich ein wenig weiter in Resident Evil 4 gekommen, nun kann ich wieder mit der Waffe ordentlich zielen. 
Nebenher auch ein wenig Hitman Go, eine eher seichte Puzzle-Erfahrung, die dennoch sehr viel Spaß macht.


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jo. Hab noch die 3DFX-Version im Spieleschrank. Allerdings würden mich Laras Spitz-Brüste doch ein wenig abschrecken, also sehr unwahrscheinlich dass ich es jemals wieder anspielen werde.
> 
> Dafür hab ich zum Glück "Anniversary"... Wobei dort widerum ihr Oberbau etwas überdimensional gestaltet wurde.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Gleich mal installieren weil ich merkte das ich Anniversary auch bei Steam habe. Woher nur ? Egal.Also ist in Anniversary der erste Teil in aktuellerer Grafik drin . Oder hab ich das grad falsch verstanden ? 
Da schaue ich nach Silvester dann mal rein. Habe mir vorhin Battlefield 1 gegönnt. Heute könnte es mit dem "zielen und treffen" noch klappen. Am 01. Januar ist sowas wie Tomb Raider mit Sicherheit die sinnvollere Wahl.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Gleich mal installieren weil ich merkte das ich Anniversary auch bei Steam habe. Woher nur ? Egal.Also ist in Anniversary der erste Teil in aktuellerer Grafik drin . Oder hab ich das grad falsch verstanden ?


Eigentlich war "Tomb Raider - Legends" das erste Spiel der technisch neu aufgebohrten Reihe, Anniversary war anlässlich des 10-jährigen Jubiläums ein (sehr gutes) Remake des Originals das danach folgte, "Underworld" bildete hinterher den Schluss.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich war "Tomb Raider - Legends" das erste Spiel der technisch neu aufgebohrten Reihe, Anniversary war anlässlich des 10-jährigen Jubiläums ein (sehr gutes) Remake des Originals das danach folgte, "Underworld" bildete hinterher den Schluss.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Tomb Raider Legend fehlt mir leider bei Steam. Anniversary und Underworld hab ich wie ich grad sehe.Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Guten Rutsch morgen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Tomb Raider Legend fehlt mir leider bei Steam. Anniverary und Underworld hab ich wie ich grad sehe.Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Guten Rutsch morgen.


Gleichfalls. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (30. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mag sein. Aber wenn Teil 1 leider Gottes keine Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten vermag liegt die Lust/Freude auf die Sequels automatisch im Keller. Und Uncharted 1 einfach überspringen nur um direkt mit Teil 2 zu beginnen ist auch keine Lösung, denn das zeigt doch nur dass da irgendwas gewaltig falsch gemacht wurde.
> Es gibt sehr wenige Reihen wo der Erstling bei mir durchfällt. Uncharted gehört, so hart es auch klingt, leider dazu.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Na ja .. wenn du eh schon 70% hast, dann würde ich den Teil schon noch fertig spielen. Teil 2 ist einfach nur gut und auch technisch merkt man nen Sprung.


Bin heute mit DA:I fertig geworden. Die Storyquests fand ich recht gut und auch Atmosphäre, Soundtrack und visuelle Gestaltung haben mir sehr gut gefallen. 
Was ich schlecht fand, war die Open World bzw wie diese befüllt war.
Einfallslose Sammelquests ohne Ende .. 
Da wäre mehr drinn gewesen - ohne Open World wärs wahrscheinlich noch ein ganzes Stück besser gewesen.
Über die Versimplifizierung verlier ich jetzt gar nicht viel - das hat mich in Teil 2 schon gestört.

Jetzt hab ich mit FF XV angefangen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Dezember 2016)

Eben endlich *Dishonored 2* durchgespielt.

Das Gameplay ist wieder große Klasse, vor allem wenn man es aufs schleichen anlegt.
Die neuen Fähigkeiten von Emily haben mir gut gefallen.
Die Atmosphäre der Steam-Punkwelt und das Level-Design ist hervorragend. 
Vor allem die Clockwork Mansion und das Level mit der Zeitreise-Mechanik stechen da deutlich heraus.

Leider fand ich die Story noch langweiliger als im ersten Teil.


Spoiler



Im ersten Teil gab es immerhin noch einen großen Twist im letzten Drittel des Spiels.
Diesmal heißt es einfach nur nach und nach wichtige Personen für die Pläne des Oberbösewichts ausschalten, bevor man sich schließlich dem Endgegner gegenüberstellt.
Dramaturgie kommt da irgendwie kaum auf.


----------



## luki0710 (1. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mir jetzt mit ner Freundin zusammen Dead bei Daylight gekauft. Bringt mit Freunden einfach mehr Spaß 
Vorallem in 5er Gruppen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. Januar 2017)

Mein ETS2-Setup ist jetzt komplett. Fehlte nur noch der passende Wheel Stand, der den Fünf-Euro-Tisch von Ikea ersetzt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (1. Januar 2017)

FREAK!


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Januar 2017)

So langsam wäre ein echter LKW wohl günstiger


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Januar 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Mein ETS2-Setup ist jetzt komplett. Fehlte nur noch der passende Wheel Stand, der den Fünf-Euro-Tisch von Ikea ersetzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fast perfekt, Dennis.

Jetzt fehlen Dir nur noch passende Accessoires, wie z. B. die hier:

Trucker Hats | Backcountry.com


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. Januar 2017)

Caps stehen mir leider gar nicht. Feinrippunterhemd muss genügen.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Januar 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Caps stehen mir leider gar nicht. Feinrippunterhemd muss genügen.


... plus weiße Unterhose, ggf. einige Farbvariationen in gelb / braun an bestimmten Stellen!


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Januar 2017)

Im Moment viel *Borderlands 2*​. Einfach klasse das Spiel!


----------



## Exar-K (4. Januar 2017)

Ich bin immer noch baff, wie butterweich (>100 Frames) *Doom* auf meiner doch schon etwas älteren Möhre läuft.
Und das, obwohl sämtliche Einstellungen auf Anschlag hochgedreht sind.
Die RX480 mit Vulkan scheint ein echter Segen für den Titel zu sein.

Das Spiel macht nebenbei auch ordentlich Laune.


----------



## McDrake (4. Januar 2017)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch baff, wie butterweich (>100 Frames) *Doom* auf meiner doch schon etwas älteren Möhre läuft.
> Und das, obwohl sämtliche Einstellungen auf Anschlag hochgedreht sind.
> Die RX480 mit Vulkan scheint ein echter Segen für den Titel zu sein.
> 
> Das Spiel macht nebenbei auch ordentlich Laune.



Liegts echt an Vulkan?

Hast du Benchmark-Vergleiche mal durchgeführt?
Bei meinen Messungen (bei der Demo) gabs zwar eine Steigerung. War bei meiner GTX760 grade mal 5-10%.
Wobei da man da wohl auch noch ein paar % Ungenauigkeit einberechnen muss.
(3 Messpunkte, Bench jeweils 3 x duchlaufen lassen).

Ist natürlich auch die Frage, inwiefern alte Karten, also meine, davon profitieren.


----------



## Exar-K (4. Januar 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Liegts echt an Vulkan?


AMD + Vulkan.


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Januar 2017)

Doom ist tatsächlich einer der wenigen Titel, der die Vulkan-Power nutzt. Ist aber auch so sehr, sehr gut optimiert, läuft auch mit Nvidia-Karten extrem flott.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Januar 2017)

*dirt rally (ps4)* - mannomann, das ist richtige arbeit. ich muss dazusagen, dass ich alles andere als ein genre-könner bin. macht trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen?) sauviel spaß. mehr als 2 oder 3 etappen am stück kann ich aber wirklich kaum fahren...zur entspannung deshalb *super mario 3d land (3ds)*, erstmals übrigens.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Januar 2017)

Gestern mal wieder Mafia (3). Bin gerade mit den Missionen für die Haitianer durch und arbeite gerade an den Missionen für Vito. Rund 20 - 25 % der Stadt sind auch schon wieder verwanzt.

Seit dem neuen Nvidia-Treiber oder dem letzten Patch von Mafia 3 (kann das nicht verifizieren da quasi fast zeitgleich installiert) habe ich aber bei Mafia 3 häufiger Grafikbugs. Wie ein Streifen in der Bekleidungsfarbe der Figuren der abprupt z.B. in Taillenhöhe quer rübergeht und Teile vom Bild verdeckt. Ähnlich wie damals die Grafikbugs bei Angel of Darkness bei Tomb Raider. Oder bei der Essenausgabe fehlte bei einer der NPC der komplette Unterkörper ab der Taille.

Mal sehen entweder knalle ich den alten Treiber wieder drauf oder ich mache mit WD 2 weiter. Im aktuellen Status macht Mafia 3 jedenfalls keinen Spaß. Da die Grafikbugs stellenweise zu heftig sind. Beim ersten Durchgang hatte ich bis auf ein paar schwebenden Bierflaschen in der Garage (weil der Schrank fehlte) keine Grafikbugs.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2017)

"Tomb Raider 2013" bereits zu einem Drittel durch - und die Motivation bleibt ungetrübt. Dank abwechslungsreicher Locations, guten Kämpfen, oftmals grandios-cineatischen Kamera-Perspektiven und einer hörenswerten Tschirner. Heute Abend gehts weiter. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder bei der Essenausgabe fehlte bei einer der NPC der komplette Unterkörper ab der Taille.


Fütterung von Kriegsinvaliden vielleicht? 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> hörenswerten Tschirner.



Zwei Wörter, die sich widersprechen. 
Sie kriegt ja nicht mal nen richtigen britischen Akzent für Lara hin.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Fütterung von Kriegsinvaliden vielleicht?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Der ist aber echt böse.   Aber Spaß beiseite. So etwas reduziert den Spielspaß schon deutlichst.  Zumal es vorher ja schon einmal über 40 h Spieldauer funktioniert hatte. Jetzt habe ich in den letzten 5 h viel mehr Bugs gehabt wie in den letzten ü 40 h nicht zusammengerechnet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Zwei Wörter, die sich widersprechen. [emoji14]
> Sie kriegt ja nicht mal nen richtigen britischen Akzent für Lara hin.


Sie soll auch gar nicht britisch, sondern deutsch klingen. 

Sie gibt der Heldin mehr Leben und Glaubwürdigkeit, nicht dieses bemüht-emanzipierte Getue der Pam Anderson-Sprecherin. Hat schon einen guten Job gemacht, darum stimmt mich es schon traurig zu wissen dass sie in "Rise of the Tomb Raider" nicht mehr mitwirkt.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sie soll auch gar nicht britisch, sondern deutsch klingen.
> 
> Sie gibt der Heldin mehr Leben und Glaubwürdigkeit, nicht dieses bemüht-emanzipierte Getue der Pam Anderson-Sprecherin. Hat schon einen guten Job gemacht, darum stimmt mich es schon traurig zu wissen dass sie in "Rise of the Tomb Raider" nicht mehr mitwirkt.



Tschirner war nicht schlecht, aber Koschny macht's imho besser.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Januar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> aber Koschny macht's imho besser.



Und Luddington am besten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Tschirner war nicht schlecht, aber Koschny macht's imho besser.


Wenn sie Lara spricht höre ich nicht Lara  Croft sondern Katniss Aberdeen. 

Tschirner wurde treffend gewählt IMO.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Und Luddington am besten.


Wer ist Luddington? *Und wech* ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Januar 2017)

mal ein paar Zahnrädchen bei Just Cause 3 und Sammelkram bei Far Cry 4 gemacht.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn sie Lara spricht höre ich nicht Lara  Croft sondern Katniss Aberdeen.
> 
> Tschirner wurde treffend gewählt IMO.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Katniss Aberdeen ? Ist das die aus Tribute für Panem ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Katniss Aberdeen ? Ist das die aus Tribute für Panem ?


Janz jenau. Darum ja, bei Nora werde ich nicht durch eine andere Synchro-Figur/-Schauspielerin gedanklich abgelenkt. Ich höre gar kaum die wahre Nora (aus "Keinohrhasen") aus ihr geraus. [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn sie Lara spricht höre ich nicht Lara  Croft sondern Katniss Aberdeen.
> 
> Tschirner wurde treffend gewählt IMO.



Imho passt das aber total; ich denke, es ist kein Zufall, dass die "Reboot"-Lara optisch durchaus einige Parallelen zu Katniss *Everdeen* aufweist.

Aberdeen ist übrigens eine Stadt in Schottland.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Janz jenau. Darum ja, bei Nora werde ich nicht durch eine andere Synchro-Figur/-Schauspielerin gedanklich abgelenkt. Ich höre gar kaum die wahre Nora (aus "Keinohrhasen") aus ihr geraus. [emoji106]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Übrigens eine Filmreihe die ich anfänglich gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte und wo ich mir die Bluray blind gekauft habe. Nun habe ich auch die Bücher dazu.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Imho passt das aber total; ich denke, es ist kein Zufall, dass die "Reboot"-Lara optisch durchaus einige Parallelen zu Katniss *Everdeen* aufweist.


Okay, mit viel Promille im Blut könnte ich in der Polygon-Lara auch eine Jennifer Lawrence erkennen... Dumm aber nur: ich spiele grundsätzlich nüchtern.  

Edit:
Nebenbei, gut 50% für heute geschafft. Und leider, leider sind die Steam-Achievements weiterhin kaputt. Wie schon vor Jahren tut sich da auch jetzt überhaupt nix, egal ob bei Kopfschüssen, zerlegtem Getier oder Reliquien. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth (8. Januar 2017)

Battlefield 1 SP Kampagne läuft zur Zeit viel bei mir. Unverständlich das Origin keine sinnvolle Screenshot Funktion zum teilen von Bildern wie bei Steam hat. Die Grafik ist schon echt eine Augenweide. Spielerisch auch sehr gut gemacht. MP hab ich auch schon einige Runden gespielt. Der SP fesselt mich momentan allerdings mehr.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Januar 2017)

hab mal Dead Rising 4 angefangen, ziemlich cooles Zombie-Gemetzel. Mein letzter Ableger war ja der 2. Teil und da hat sich doch ganz schön was getan.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (8. Januar 2017)

*Dishonored 2 *beendet - da ich im realen Leben nicht mal einer Fliege etwas zuleide tun würde, habe ich auch im Spiel auf Gewalt verzichtet und die Story mit Corvo ohne einen einzigen Kill nach circa 25 Stunden abgeschlossen. Hohe Spielzeit, lag aber daran, dass ich alle Level nahezu komplett erforscht habe und erst sehr, sehr spät bemerkte, dass man bei einem Clean-Hands-Playtrough nicht zwingend den Spielstand neu laden muss, wenn man entdeckt wurde. Nach einer gut platzierten Schwertparade lassen sich Wachen innerhalb eines kurzen Zeitfensters gewaltlos betäuben. Hätte ich das doch vorher gewusst...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. Januar 2017)

Gerade die 100-Stunden-Marke in The Witcher 3 geknackt. 60 Stunden davon allein in den vergangenen zwei Wochen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Januar 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Gerade die 100-Stunden-Marke in The Witcher 3 geknackt.


Das ist doch noch gar nix  In Borderlands 2 hab ich 300+ Stunden, in Marvel Heroes 888, und in SWTOR im Zeitraum von 2 Jahren über 2000 Stunden. Wieviel es damals in Siedler und Siedler 2 waren, mag ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ja, RL suckt  
Aber davon mal abgesehen fand ich den dritten Hexer auch grandios, nachdem ich beide Vorgänger ignoriert habe.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Januar 2017)

Gestern mal wieder eine Runde Mafia 3. Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, daß die Grafiktexturen bei Mafia 3 nach ungefähr 2 h Spieldauer "herumspinnen" obwohl die Temperaturen für GPU-Verhältnisse "normal" sind. Ca. 70-75 Grad. Das Problem tritt aber auch erst seit dem letzten Patch auf. Ein Treiber-Downgrade brachte 0.

Naja momentan sind rund 60-70% der Map verwanzt. Cassandra und Vito sind bezüglich den Kickbacks auf Vollast.

Mal sehen. Diablo 3 hatte ich jetzt etwas vernachlässigt. Werde heute abend sehr wahrscheinlich mal wieder Dämonenluft schnuppern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Januar 2017)

Da ich *Tomb Raider* nur abends zocken kann wenn der Kurze pennt muss es bei zu viel Freizeit am Tage was Jugendfreies sein. Daher hab ich mal das aus nem HumbeBundle stammende *Dangerous Golf *angeschmissen. Ein Mal-für-Zwischendurch-Spiel für jeden der die pure Lust am Zerstören verspürt aber nicht wieder den x-ten Raser-Kracher vorgesetzt bekommen möchte. Völlig sinnfreie, mit viel Glück und Zufall verbundene... Naja, "Golf-Simulation" bei der es vor dem Putten soviel Sachschaden zu verursachen gilt.

Sieht witzig aus, sieht mit Unreal4-Engine und physikalischer Reaktion aller Objekte auch ansprechend aus, aber wie gesagt, nur immer für eine halb- bis einstündige Session unterhaltsam. Langzeit-Motivation ist nicht so die Stärke dieses Spiels.


----------



## smutjesmooth (8. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da ich *Tomb Raider* nur abends zocken kann wenn der Kurze pennt muss es bei zu viel Freizeit am Tage was Jugendfreies sein. Daher hab ich mal das aus nem HumbeBundle stammende *Dangerous Golf *angeschmissen. Ein Mal-für-Zwischendurch-Spiel für jeden der die pure Lust am Zerstören verspürt aber nicht wieder den x-ten Raser-Kracher vorgesetzt bekommen möchte. Völlig sinnfreies, mit viel Glück und Zufall verbundene... Naja, "Golf-Simulation" bei der es vor dem Putten soviel Sachschaden zu verursachen gilt.
> 
> Sieht witzig aus, sieht mit Unreal4-Engine und physikalischer Reaktion aller Objekte auch ansprechend aus, aber wie gesagt, nur immer für eine halb- bis einstündige Session unterhaltsam. Langzeit-Motivation ist nicht so die Stärke dieses Spiels.


Also wenn meine Tochter bei mir ist habe ich keine Zeit zum Computer spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Januar 2017)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Also wenn meine Tochter bei mir ist habe ich keine Zeit zum Computer spielen.


Mein Sohn hat (fast) täglich 1 Stunde fürs Spielen, entweder NDS, Wii U oder etwas auf meinem Rechenknecht. Zu Weihnachten gabs von uns, meinen Eltern und einer Schwägerin je 1 Wii U-Spiel. Neben "Super Mario /Super Luigi" und "Mario Party" auch "Captain Toad - Treasure Tracker", letzteres macht ihm zur Zeit mehr Spaß.

An Tagen wo sein Verhalten nicht tollerierbar ist wird aber auch mal die Zock-Stunde gestrichen. 

Und wenn er sich gerade mit dem Nintendo-Kinderkram beschäftigt kann ich daneben auch was playen. Hat den Vorteil dass ich ihn so immer beobachten kann und seine Stunde überwache.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (8. Januar 2017)

Find eine Stunde auch nicht schlimm. Gibt Väter, die verbringen weniger als eine Stunde mit Interaktion mit ihrem Nachwuchs.

Und grade Lego-Games sind zum Beispiel sehr gut geeignet, finde ich:
Man spielt gemeinsam und muss sich helfen. Pädagogisch wohl sinnvoller als 30 Minuten Powerranger (oder was sonst so läuft).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Januar 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Find eine Stunde auch nicht schlimm. Gibt Väter, die verbringen weniger als eine Stunde mit Interaktion mit ihrem Nachwuchs.


Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen dass wir weniger Videospiele gemeinsam zocken als vielmehr Gesellschafts-, Karten- und Brettspiele zusammen spielen. In Sachen Videogames kommt er ganz nach mir, er ist mehr der Singleplayer. 
Nur ab und an setze ich mich dazu und helfe ihm wenn er nicht weiterkommt. Außerdem hab ich es nicht so mit der Wii U. Die Spiele reizen mich null und die Controller sind ein einziger Alptraum. [emoji14]

Ansonsten ist es mir wichtig dass er nicht dauernd vor der Konsole sitzt, es gibt genug andere Dinge man machen kann, u.a. lange Spaziergänge durch den Wald oder durchs Feld.
Wenn später auf die weiterführende Schule besucht und er lieber mehr Freizeit mit Videospielen verbringen möchte werde ich ihm da nix verbieten, solange es mit Schule, Freunde, Unternehmungen an der frischen Luft seinen normalen Gang geht. Liegt nicht in meinem Interesse dass er sich womöglich zum Stubenhocker entwickelt.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (8. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...] er ist mehr der Singleplayer.  [...]


Oh oh!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Januar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Oh oh!


Du tust mir auch leid, Leeroy Jenkins. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. Januar 2017)

Zuletzt durchgespielt:

*Batman: The Telltale Series*
Schwaches Ende einer schwachen Staffel. Ich mag Batman und seine Gegenspieler grundsätzlich ja sehr, aber trotz einiger unvorhergesehener Abwandlungen des Quellmaterials gab es hier zu wenige Überraschungen. Die Dialoge waren schwach geschrieben, die Story hat mich nur selten gefesselt und war trotz aller Wendungen zu oft vorhersehbar. Der Batman-Bonus und ein paar gute Action-Sequenzen bringen das Ganze dann gerade noch so auf eine:

6/10

*The Walking Dead: Season 3*
Wie es besser geht, zeigt das andere aktuelle Telltale-Spiel. Auch wenn ich mir in manchen Szenen mal wieder mit der flachen Hand an die Stirn geschlagen habe (Wie dumm können angeblich seit Jahren durchs Land streifende Zombie-Überlebende bitte sein?), hat das in der Gänze doch schon deutlich besser gepasst als in den schwächsten Momenten von Season 2. Clementines Rückkehr ist toll und der neue Held ist kein Totalausfall. Wohl aber seine Familie - boah, ich hab die ganze Zeit gehofft, dass neben 



Spoiler



der süßen, viel zu früh gestorbenen Nichte


 auch 



Spoiler



der Rest der Bande schnellstmöglichst den Löffel abgibt.


 Hat aber leider nicht sollen sein - offenbar erwarten die Entwickler, dass ich Sympathie für Javiers unausstehlichen Neffen entwickle. Na ja, da kann Telltale lange warten.

Die Mischung aus Action und Drama passt zum Auftakt der Serie aber sehr gut, insgesamt bin ich also gespannt auf die restlichen Folgen. Doof allerdings, dass es keine Möglichkeit mehr gibt, denn Episodenverlauf nach und nach zurückzuspulen - ist man mit einer Entscheidung unzufrieden, muss man die ganze Folge anders als früher neustarten. Und weil es natürlich immer noch keine Möglichkeit gibt, schon einmal gehörte Dialoge und bereits gesehene Szenen vorzeitig abzubrechen bzw. zu beschleunigen (Warum eigentlich nicht? Ich verstehe es nicht!), musste ich mehrmals minutenlang bereits Bekanntes noch einmal durchkauen, bis ich wieder an den Punkt der Entscheidung kam. Nervig. Davon abgesehen gibt's von mir für das bisher Gespielte aber eine

8/10


Aktuell sitze ich an einem zweiten *Doom*-Durchlauf, diesmal will ich zumindest alle Retro-Levels finden. Beim ersten Mal bin ich nur auf einen einzigen gestoßen, das war doch etwas kümmerlich 
Und auf der Arbeit pflüge ich durch das schicke neue Schneegebiet des *Forza Horizon 3*-DLCs *Blizzard Mountain*. Macht einen ebenso fantastischen Eindruck wie das Hauptspiel, bei dem immer noch ein paar Events offen sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2017)

So, *Tomb Raider *zum zweiten Mal durch. Etwas zügiger diesmal (12 Stunden), und WOW, zwei Steam-Achievements haben doch noch funktioniert. 

Tjoah... Das Sequel kann die Tage drankommen, die DVDs liegen zur Installation bereit. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2017)

Mafia 3. Kann mir aber jemand sagen wozu ich die Elektronikkomponenten noch gebrauchen kann außer dem Verwanzen? Hab 100% verwanzt aber noch rund 200 Teile über aber noch lange nicht alle eingesammelt...


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. Januar 2017)

Dirt Rally. Nennt es Therapie, Traumabewältigung oder einfach nur posttraumatische Belastungsstörung.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Januar 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Dirt Rally. Nennt es Therapie, Traumabewältigung oder einfach nur posttraumatische Belastungsstörung.



Lieber das als Super Wheelchair Mario.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (12. Januar 2017)

Arsch!


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Januar 2017)

Gestern Abend hab ich mir *Eleven: Table Tennis VR* ziemlich blind und spontan bei Steam gegönnt und ne Weile mit Oculus + Touch Controllern gespielt. Auch wenn da nix spektakuläres dran ist ... es fühlt sich einfach richtig und echt an. Ich würde sogar behaupten, das Programm lässt sich zum Training für's echte Spiel verwenden. Auch wenn ich seit Jahren nicht gespielt habe und nie gut darin war: Es fühlt sich einfach genauso an. Das Gefühl des Controllers als Schläger in der Hand, die Ballphysik ... es passt einfach 100%. Erstaunlich, wie weit VR in so wenigen Jahren gekommen ist. 

Ebenfalls toll mit den Touch Controllern: Die *Bullet Train* Demo, die es direkt bei Oculus kostenlos gibt. Man startet in einem Zug, quasi als Neo aus Matrix Verschnitt, kann sich teleportieren, Waffen greifen, mit den Händen Kugeln abwehren oder sogar fangen und zurückschleudern. Fühlt sich extrem beeindruckend an, auf dem Bahnhof herumzuballern und den Boss (riesiger fliegender Roboter) zu besiegen, indem man Raketen fängt und diese auf den Boss zurückschießt.

Dritter Touch Titel, den ich getestet habe: *The Lab* von Valve. Das Ding ist ebenfalls kostenlos und stellt eine Sammlung von Minigames im Valve/Aperture Science Universum dar, in dem man z. B. in einem Lagerhaus mit einem Katapult möglichst viel Schaden anrichten muss (dabei gibt's reichlich richtig gute Comedy zu hören), in einem Arcade-Raum mit seiner Hand als Raumschiff herumfliegt, Gegner abschießt und Schüssen ausweicht (klingt unspektakulär, fühlt sich aber an wie etwas, das man noch vor 5 Jahren nur in einem Science Fiction Film erwartet hätte), oder man schießt mit einem Bogen, um eine Burg vor Strichmännchen zu verteidigen (ebenfalls sehr realistisch, man hält in einer Hand den Bogen, in der anderen Hand den Pfeil, legt ihn ein, zieht, lässt los ... das ist, ähnlich wie das Tischtennisspiel, schon fast Sport und das zielen fühlt sich absolut natürlich an). Daneben gibt es noch diverse andere Minispiele, kann z. B. in verschiedenen per Photogrammetrie eingescannten Landschaften mit einem Roboterhund "Hol das Stöckchen" spielen usw. Definitiv ein sehr guter Einstieg in Sachen VR mit Bewegungscontrollern. Funktioniert übrigens auch mit der Vive (ist schließlich ein Valve Titel).

Einziger Nachteil: Mein Platz ist hier leider begrenzt, was vor allem beim Tischtennis stört. Leider lässt meine Wohnung keinen größeren Spielbereich zu, aber damit muss ich halt leben. Wirklich störend ist es auch nur beim Tischtennis, da die Ingame-Spielfläche etwas größer ist, als die echte. Der eine oder andere Ball, der nach links geht, ist für mich daher leider nicht mehr zu kriegen, da sich dort eine Wand befindet.




Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Dirt Rally. Nennt es Therapie,  Traumabewältigung oder einfach nur posttraumatische Belastungsstörung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hab ich bei dem Spiel schon geflucht. In Asphaltstreckensimulationen bin ich regelmäßig als einer der besseren (nicht der besten, aber im oberen Drittel) unterwegs, aber bei Dirt Rally bin ich meist nur am fluchen. Aber irgendwie läuft das Ding technisch bei mir auch nicht ganz rund. Ich hab ab und zu Slowdowns (keine fps-drops), die das komplette Spiel einfach etwas langsamer laufen lassen, wodurch ich plötzlich kein Gefühl mehr für die gefahrene Geschwindigkeit habe. Ich würde es wirklich gerne mal intensiver spielen, aber aufgrund dieses Problems ist das leider nicht wirklich möglich. Geschwindigkeitsgefühl ist schließlich das A und O in einem Rennspiel, um einschätzen zu können, wie ich die nächste Kurve fahren muss.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2017)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider - 20th Celebration*

Nach mehreren Tests mit diversen Grafik-Settings und Benchmarks hab ich mit Freuden feststellen können dass ich das Spiel bis an die Grenze und mit DX12 ausreizen kann. 100 FPS werden so gut wie nie unterschritten.

Mit einem Wort: FA-BEL-HAFT! 

Neben *Assassins Creed - Unity *ist das hier die bisher beeindruckendste Engine-Technik die ich gesehen hab. Die Animationen sind sowas von natürlich, die Textur-Schärfe derart hoch... BOAH! *sabber*
Square Enix kann auf seine technische Leistung stolz sein... Das macht Vorfreude auf *Deus Ex - Mankind Devided*, wenn es irgenwann gekauft wird.
Und das Gameplay sowie die Bedienung haben sich kaum geändert, was mir sehr recht ist. Das macht den Wechsel von *Tomb Raider *in das Sequel sehr fließend.
Ebenso positiv: Endlich steht eine getrennte Lautstärkeregelung für Sprache und Soundeffekte zur Verfügung. Die Tonmischung des Vorgängers war nicht immer perfekt.

Könnte mich freuen wie ein Schneekönig... ^^... Aber die Tschirner vermisse ich trotzdem. Die deutsche Stimme von Jennifer Lawrence wirkt nicht unpassend, das nicht, aber in Gefahrensituationen hatte es Nora nach meinem Empfinden einfach besser drauf. Naja... Was soll's, dann trage ich eben eine NORA-Kette bei jeder Session. Der guten Erinnerungen wegen. 

Nur eine Sache missfällt mir: Square Enix hat Lara optisch ziemlich stark verändert. Dafür dass innerhalb der Spielhandlung nur ein Jahr zwischen beiden Teilen liegen soll ist sie in ROTTR fast nicht wiederzuerkennen. Das junge, unschuldige Mädchen von 2013 ist irgendwie nicht mehr da... 

Aber genug wegen Kleinigkeiten gemeckert, der Rest stimmt ja und macht wahnsinnige Lust.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Januar 2017)

Ich will dir die Laune nicht verderben, aber so gut Tomb Raider läuft, so schlecht läuft leider Deus Ex Mankind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich will dir die Laune nicht verderben, aber so gut Tomb Raider läuft, so schlecht läuft leider Deus Ex Mankind.


Immer noch ? [emoji52] 
Okay, da möchte Jensen wohl noch weiter gesundgepatcht werden.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeusExZero (15. Januar 2017)

PC: 

Cult Faves:

+ Deus Ex - Human Revolution
+ Deus Ex - Mankind Divided

Standard:

+ Syberia 1+2
+ Star Wars Battlefront
+ Star Trek
+ Terminator
+ Quantum Break
+ Dust An Elysian Tale


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Januar 2017)

Neben *The Witcher 3*, das ich wahrscheinlich bald endlich durchhabe (zumindest das Hauptspiel) habe ich auch mal wieder eine Karriere in *Dirt Rally* angefangen. Ohne Fahrhilfen, ohne HUD, mit Lenkrad, Kupplung, H-Schaltung und der Oculus Rift auf der Nase, wird mit unvernünftiger Geschwindigkeit durch die Wildnis gepflügt. Ich frage mich wirklich, wie es sein kann, dass es im echten Rallysport nicht häufiger Tote gibt. Der Streckenverlauf und die gefährlich nahe an der Strecke stehenden Zuschauer würden mich in der Realität vermutlich daran hindern, überhaupt erst loszufahren.

Dennoch läuft es bisher gut, auch wenn kaum eine Etappe ohne gröbere Fahrfehler auskommt. Das Schadenssystem verzeiht zum Glück ne Menge. Im Moment bin ich im Opel Kadett GTE 16V unterwegs, die zweite Meisterschaft ist bald beendet. Danach geht's vermutlich mit was modernerem weiter. Evtl. mit nem Evo X? Die Gruppe B werde ich vermutlich erstmal überspringen. Vor den Kisten habe ich irgendwie Angst. Hillclimb und Rallycross werden auch erstmal ignoriert.

Meine erste Nachtetappe (inkl. "kleinem" Crash, bei dem ich in der Realität wohl nicht mehr weitergefahren wäre):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2c72aKqfAZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Leider gibt es immer noch Performanceprobleme. Nicht direkt die Framerate geht runter, sondern das ganze Spiel läuft ab und zu für ne Sekunde einfach langsamer, völlig unabhängig von den Grafikeinstellungen und ob ich am Monitor oder mit der Oculus Rift fahre. Fall jemand das Problem auch hatte und ne Lösung weiß, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Januar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich will dir die Laune nicht verderben, aber so gut Tomb Raider läuft, so schlecht läuft leider Deus Ex Mankind.


Bei mir lief das Spiel ordentlich bzw. völlig ausreichend, um damit richtig Spaß zu haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Bei mir lief das Spiel ordentlich bzw. völlig ausreichend, um damit richtig Spaß zu haben.


Vielleicht sollte Rab weniger Prons während seiner Zocksession encoden, dann hätte er auch keine Frame-Einbrüche. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (16. Januar 2017)

Mafia 3... Fahre aktuell Rennen. Aber wie man einige  der Rennen auf Rundenrekord schaffen will ist mir echt noch ein Rätsel.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Januar 2017)

Weiterhin *Dirt Rally*. Hab die zweite Meisterschaft im Kadett GT-E hinter mich gebracht und die dritte mit nem R4 Lancer Evo X gestartet. Das Auto ist gut, untersteuert nur in langsamen Kurven ein wenig und die Sitzposition (Rechtslenker) ist etwas ungewohnt. Aber macht Spaß. Die Rally Deutschland ist gut gelaufen, die KI hat sich ziemlich dämlich angestellt und an der Spitze immer abgewechselt, während ich konstant auf dem Treppchen stand. Somit habe ich, trotz weniger Siege, zum Schluss den ersten Platz belegt. Danach kam Griechenland ... reden wir nicht drüber. Jetzt bin ich in Schweden und es läuft wieder richtig gut, bin derzeit auf Platz 3 und habe noch drei (von acht ... oder zehn? Bin mir gerade nicht sicher) Etappen zu fahren, eine davon fast 13 Kilometer lang. Das Auto ist ein wenig ramponiert, aber es fährt tapfer weiter. Macht mir inzwischen richtig Spaß, vor allem da ich endlich die Ursache für meine Performanceprobleme gefunden habe (Maus-Support für's Userinterface ... wer soll darauf auch kommen? Ausgeschaltet und das Ding läuft butterweich ohne Slowdowns mit fast maximalen Einstellungen in VR mit 1,6-fachem Supersampling).


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Januar 2017)

Mein Running-Gag hat mehr oder weniger ein Ende gefunden. Ich habe *The Witcher 3* durch (das Hauptspiel inkl. aller Nebenquests). Keine Ahnung, wie viele Stunden ich an das Spiel "verloren" habe, da GOG-Galaxy die irgendwie nicht gezählt hat. Aber es werden wohl 200+ Stunden gewesen sein. Was für ein Spiel ... zum Schluss wurde es mir ein wenig linear, aber insgesamt hat mich das Storytelling, das Questdesign, die Charaktere, die Atmosphäre ... umgehauen! Gameplaytechnisch haben mir ein paar Dinge zwar nicht so gut gefallen (Levelsystem für Gegner und Gegenstände, Kampfsystem, GPS-Gaming), aber der Rest war qualitativ so hochwertig, dass ich mich darüber echt nicht beschweren sollte. So ein Spiel hätten andere Entwickler als Trilogie verkauft + dreifach dafür abkassiert. Ich frage mich wirklich, wie die Devs das noch mit ihrem nächsten Spiel toppen wollen.

Jetzt kommen noch die beiden DLCs dran (keine Ahnung, wie umfangreich die noch werden) und dann werde ich vermutlich feststellen, dass mir das Spiel doch irgendwie fehlen wird.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. Januar 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Macht mir inzwischen richtig Spaß, vor allem da ich endlich die Ursache für meine Performanceprobleme gefunden habe (Maus-Support für's Userinterface ... wer soll darauf auch kommen? Ausgeschaltet und das Ding läuft butterweich ohne Slowdowns mit fast maximalen Einstellungen in VR mit 1,6-fachem Supersampling).



Ich hätte dir gerne mit einem Tipp weitergeholfen, aber darauf wäre ich im Leben auch nicht gekommen und habe deshalb wohl auch besser den Mund gehalten. So richtig abhaken konnte ich das Thema aber nicht, dass es bei dir nicht zufriedenstellend läuft, weil es in puncto Perfomance bei Dirt Rally eigentlich nichts zu bemängeln gibt. Freut mich echt zu hören, dass die Probleme behoben sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Januar 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> So ein Spiel hätten andere Entwickler als Trilogie verkauft + dreifach dafür abkassiert. Ich frage mich wirklich, wie die Devs das noch mit ihrem nächsten Spiel toppen wollen.



Ich wäre einfach schon zufrieden, wenn sie genau *diese* Qualität beibehalten können. 



> Jetzt kommen noch die beiden DLCs dran (keine Ahnung, wie umfangreich die noch werden) und dann werde ich vermutlich feststellen, dass mir das Spiel doch irgendwie fehlen wird.



Ach, die hast Du noch gar nicht?

Dann würde ich sagen, darfst Du bei "Hearts of Stone" noch einmal mit ca. 20 Stunden rechnen, bei "Blood & Wine" sogar noch einmal locker das Doppelte, also insgesamt gute 60+ Stunden. 

"B&W" toppt m. M. n. erzähltechnisch sogar noch das Hauptspiel.

EDIT: GOG zeigt bei mir eine Gesamtspielzeit von 266 Stunden an - ein Durchgang. Kommt hin.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Januar 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ich hätte dir gerne mit einem Tipp weitergeholfen, aber darauf wäre ich im Leben auch nicht gekommen und habe deshalb wohl auch besser den Mund gehalten. So richtig abhaken konnte ich das Thema aber nicht, dass es bei dir nicht zufriedenstellend läuft, weil es in puncto Perfomance bei Dirt Rally eigentlich nichts zu bemängeln gibt. Freut mich echt zu hören, dass die Probleme behoben sind.



Macht ja nichts, ich wäre da ja auch nicht drauf gekommen, wenn ich die Lösung nicht zufällig in einem Thread im Steamforum gefunden hätte.




Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich wäre einfach schon zufrieden, wenn sie genau *diese* Qualität beibehalten können.
> 
> Ach, die hast Du noch gar nicht?
> 
> ...



Die beiden Addons hab ich schon eine ganze Weile (schon seit dem neuen Spielstart irgendwann im letzten Sommer), aber ich hab die Quests noch nicht angefangen. Ich wollte halt alles schön der Reihe nach machen, nichts durcheinander zocken für den Fall, dass es in den DLCs evtl. Hauptquestspoiler gibt oder so. Bin definitiv auf beide DLCs gespannt, storytechnisch weiß ich an sich gar nichts, außer dass Shani wohl eine Rolle darin spielen soll und eben, dass es für Blood and Wine in den Süden nach Toussaint geht. Nach dem düsteren, vom Krieg zerfressenen Velen und den von ihrer dämlichen Kriegerehre besessenen Skellige Inseln wird das hoffentlich ne angenehme Abwechslung  Wobei: Novigrad, Oxenfurt und Umgebung waren schön ... bis auf die Hexenjäger natürlich.


----------



## Anevay (21. Januar 2017)

Also grade aktuell:

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided 
Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich das irgendwie echt schwer finde - die meiste Zeit bin ich damit beschäftigt, das gleiche Level wieder und wieder zu machen. Das kann manchmal echt nervig werden.

The Division
Macht immer noch richtig Spaß, wenn man die richtige Truppe zusammen hat


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2017)

Mafia 3. Der erste Bezirk ist zu 100% gefallen. Bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.  Das Spiel macht echt Laune. Die Spieldauer ist auch deutlich höher als die Vorgänger. Gut, Schwachpunkte hat das Spiel auch (Grafikbugs nach gewisser Spielzeit, unkonstante FPS seit dem letzten Patch....


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Januar 2017)

Resident Evil 7: Biohazard (ich finde den Zusatz so doof ehrlich gesagt, in Japan heißt das Spiel aber auch so, nur andersrum) auf der Playsi 4 (aber nicht in VR, bin ja nicht verrückt   )

Da ich vorher von dem Spiel fast nichts gesehen habe und auch die Demo nicht gespielt habe, ist es eine richtig schön frische Erfahrung.


----------



## Homerlos (22. Januar 2017)

Zum Anlass von Staffel 3 war ich in letzter Zeit damit beschäftigt, Telltale's TwD Staffel 1 und 2 nochmal durchzuspielen. Und jetzt bin ich von allen dreien irgendwie enttäuscht.

Zu Staffel eins:
Meiner Meinung nach die mit Abstand beste. Lee und Clem werden großartig eingeführt, insbesondere ersterer. Besonders gut an der ersten Episode der ersten Staffel hat mir gefallen, wie auf den Ausbruch eingegangen wird: Jeder weiß nicht was genau passiert und versucht einfach nur zu überleben. Eine willkommene Abwechslung zu Serie, Comics und den anderen Staffeln, wie die Walker schon Routine sind. Die Episoden zwei und drei nenne ich (vergleichsweise) Leerlauf, da hier bis auf den großen Twist und den anderen großen Twist (beide waren aber meiner Meinung nach vorhersehbar) nicht allzu viel geschieht. Zwischendrin aber großartige Charakterentwicklung, insbesondere bei Nebencharakteren wie Ben oder Lilly. Episode 4 ist schlicht und ergreifend von Anfang bis Ende meisterhaft und hat mit Molly meinen Lieblings-Nebencharakter EVOR!!!1. Nein Ernsthaft, super Charakter. Episode 5 toppt das dann alles aber noch mal! Zum einen hat Kenny eine der besten Szenen des gesamten Franchise, aber auch Christa und Omid kriegen endlich wirkliche Persönlichkeit. Und dann das Ende, an dem ich dann nur wegen diesem viel zu passendem Song doch wieder heulen muss.

Mit Staffel zwei habe ich so meine Probleme. Zum einen wirkt alles viel gezwungener als in Staffel eins. Vorallem die Geschehnisse in Ep.1 sind für mich alle nur Setup für die folgenden Episoden. Dazu finde ich nach wie vor keinen Charakter aus dem gesamten Gruppe wirklich symphatisch. Dazu kommt es, das Sarah einfach nur nervt. Ben hatte wenigstens seine guten Momente in Sachen Charakterentwicklung, aber Sarah existiert nur um die Gruppe in Probleme zu reiten. Und, etwas was sich durchs ganze Spiel zeht: Warum muss ich alles machen?! Ich bin Clem, ein zwölfjähriges Mädchen! Meh. Trotzdem beginnt hier eine relativ gute Geschichte.
Gegen Ende der zweiten Staffel bin ich dann tatsächlich genervt von jedem einzelnen Charakter. Insbesondere Magic Moustache Man Kenny (der keinen Schnauzer mehr hat, goddammit!) ist mir zu viel Rick Grimes (den ich bis heute nicht ausstehen kann). Und Jane ist ohne Persönlichkeit. Der einzige den ich Symphatisch finde ist Arv-oh.
Immerhin, jedes Ende ist gut. Sehr gut. Und die Staffel ist grafisch und technisch viel besser als die erste.

Staffel drei...argh, schwierig.
Zuallererst einmal finde ich Javier gut. Lee war besser, aber das sage ich eh bei jedem Protagonisten (ausgenommen Joel. Joel ist awesome.). Kate ist auch gut entwickelt, auch wenn ich mir die Frage stelle wie die Familie ohne wirkliche Bewaffnung so lange überlebt hat. Die beiden Kinder hingegen...Gabe ist quasi eine Mischung aus Ben und Sarah, nur ohne Bens gute Entwicklung. Und das Kind kann ich mir gar nicht mal im Kopf behalten.
Aber die schlimmste ist Clem. Wenn ihr das gut findet, was aus Clem geworden ist (nämlich Ellie!), ich versteh euch. Aber meine Symphatie für sie geht seit Episode 4 von Staffel 2 den Bach runter. Sowieso hat das ganze viel zu viel von der Serie: Sturmgewehre, Schrotflinten, massenhaftes niedermetzeln von Walkern, die keine Bedrohung sind. Und irgendwelche Banditen. Urgh. Das Ende der beiden Episoden ist zwar großartig, aber der Rest...naja.
Technisch hingegen die mit Abstand beste Episode. Obwohl gerade die Walker in den Staffeln davor gruseliger aussahen (noch heute habe ich Alpträume vom Zombie-Babysitter aus Ep.1 Staffel 1 ). Und mir fehlen zwei Worte: Sweet Pea.

Oh, und ich mag alle drei Staffeln. Nur wollte ich in der zweiten mich nicht wiederholen.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Januar 2017)

FIFA 2017 (gerade das Triple mit dem VfB als Trainer geholt  )


----------



## MichaelG (23. Januar 2017)

Mafia 3. Nach 103 h (gut 42 davon waren quasi weggeschmissen wegen einem versehentlichen Neustart; bleiben effektive 61 h) sind noch 3 Bezirke zu verteilen. Macht echt Spaß. Auch wenn die Rachetruppen von Macano zum unpassendsten Zeitpunkt auftauchen. Keine Munition mehr, keine Rüstung und kein Sanipack. Dazu unterwegs im geklauten Alkoholtruck mit dem man keinen Temporekord aufstellen kann. Das ist echt nervig.

Aber macht sonst Laune. Mir fehlen zwar unerfindlicherweise noch 2 oder 3 Vargas-Bilder aber da hoffe ich mal, daß die im noch nicht freigeschalteten nördlichen Stadtteil zu finden sind. Dort werde ich vielleicht auch noch einen Teil von meinen Schaltkreisen los. Schleppe rund 280 Stück mit mir sinnlos herum.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2017)

Bis jetzt 18 Stunden mit *Rise of the Tomb Raider* verbracht. Noch nicht ganz mit der Story durch, spielt sich aber weiterhin hervorragend. Kämpfe und Rätseln/Forschen haben hier ein sehr gesundes Verhältnis gefunden, und die Gräber sind ebenfalls sehr motivierend, nicht nur dank ihrer Größe. An die Raffinesse jener alter TRs reichen sie zwar immer noch nicht ran, aber im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ist da schon ein klarer Unterschied. Kann mit der nächsten Fortsetzung nur noch besser werden. 

Da werden noch einige Stunden in den Titel fließen. Die DLCs außerhalb des Hauptspiels warten ja auch noch, und es sind noch Unmengen an Geheimnissen, Karten und Münzen zu suchen... Für Spieler mit Sammelfieber ein großer Spaß... Sofern man nicht Peter Bathge heisst.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Januar 2017)

Och, ich hatte viel Spaß mit RoTR. Hab mir sogar 77% aller Sammel-Items geholt. Aber irgendwann war's halt mal gut


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Och, ich hatte viel Spaß mit RoTR. Hab mir sogar 77% aller Sammel-Items geholt. Aber irgendwann war's halt mal gut


Sorry, konnte mir die Bemerkung einfach nicht verkneifen. ^^
Musste letztens die alte Test-Ausgabe zu RotTR rauskramen und insbesondere deine ausgeprägte Kolumne dazu durchlesen. Fand es so amüsant, weil ich deine Sicht schlicht nicht teilen kann. 

Hab dich aber trotzdem lieb. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (24. Januar 2017)

im Moment schieße ich mehr oder weniger Erfolgreich Dinge in Kerbal Space Programm auf den Mun

Aber nja, es zeigt einem nur wieder, wie Idiotisch die meisten Aussagen sind die behaupten die Mondlandung wäre fake


----------



## McDrake (24. Januar 2017)

Grad eben* Mad Max* zu ende gespielt.
Die Story zieht im letzten Viertel (je nach Spielweise) nochmals an.

Das ganze spiel gefile mireigentlich sehr gut.
Sogar das "abgrasen" der Locations war ganz gut gelöst.
Die Grafik sehr stimmig, das Fahrgefühl cool.
Einzig die "Bossfights" waren ziemlich enttäuschend:
Bei jedem war die Taktik die selbe. Und bot nach ein paar Upgrades keinerlei Herausforderungen.
Allgemein ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht sehr hoch angesetzt.
liegt evtl aber auch an meiner Spielweise. Ich sammle alles und löse jede Nebenquest.
Das hatte zur folge, das sich mein Char nach gefühltem 1/3 der Story schon maximal ausgebildet hatte.
Somit waren die Fauskämpfe, welche einen Grossteil des Spiels ausmachen, kein Problem mehr.
In den ganzen 60+ Stunden bin ich wohl höchstens 10 mal gestorben. Wobei mindestens die Hälfte am Unvermögen meinerseits lag (in den Abgrund gesprungen, falsche Taste gedrückt, etc).

Aber trotzdem eine klare Empfehlung.
Für mich persönlich sicher eine mittlere 80er-Wertung.

Ein paar Sachen muss ich noch erledigen. Das wird auch noch nachgeholt.
In diesem Sinne:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2017)

Mafia 3. Aber die KI respektive die NPC in den Rennen regen mich auf. Daß die KI-Gegner im Rennen unfair fahren geschenkt, daß die keine Physik kennen ebenso. Der Gegner rammt mich und mein Fahrzeug bricht immer unkontrollierbar aus. Die Gegner hingegen fahren wie auf Schienen. Dazu die Gummiband-KI. Aber wenn man schon mal Rennen fährt und z.B. Zivilfahrzeugen ausweichen muß hat es Hangar 13 geschafft das so zu gestalten, daß man 0 Chancen hat. Man weicht aus und irgendwoher kommen weitere NPC-Trottel (die nicht am Rennen teilnehmen) und blockieren sämtliche! Ausweichwege! Oder auch gern gemacht die Ki (nicht die Rennteilnehmer sondern normale Verkehrsteilnehmer) fährt nach rechts rüber, wo man denkt prima links vorbei um dann wie einen Haken nach links zu schlagen um einen abzuräumen. Was das ganze soll ist mir echt schleierhaft. Wenn sie die Rennen schwierig machen wollen sollen sie es auf anderem Wege machen aber wenn bitte fair und vor allen Dingen realistisch. Das stößt mich echt auf.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Januar 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> im Moment schieße ich mehr oder weniger Erfolgreich Dinge in Kerbal Space Programm auf den Mun
> 
> Aber nja, es zeigt einem nur wieder, wie Idiotisch die meisten Aussagen sind die behaupten die Mondlandung wäre fake



Wenn du mit'm Mun noch Probleme hast, versuch es mal mit Minmus. Ist zwar weiter weg, aufgrund der geringeren Gravitation aber leichter anzufliegen und wieder zu verlassen.


----------



## Enisra (25. Januar 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wenn du mit'm Mun noch Probleme hast, versuch es mal mit Minmus. Ist zwar weiter weg, aufgrund der geringeren Gravitation aber leichter anzufliegen und wieder zu verlassen.



och, das anfliegen und weg kommen ist kein Problem, ich baue da schon eher eine Mobile Basis, das Problem ist nur die Landung dieser 
Was eher ein Problem ist, das ich noch nicht raus habe wie ich 2 Schiffe im Orbit koppel und daher alles eher Kopflastig ist >_>
Mal schauen, wird Zeit für Interplanetare Missionen


----------



## Elektrostuhl (25. Januar 2017)

@MichaelG Wenn du Marcano getötet hast, verlasse nicht sofort sein Büro, sondern schau dich dort genau um. Auf dem Sofa ist ein Vargas-Gemälde. Mitnehmen, da man später nicht mehr in Marcanos Büro kommt. Ärgerlicher Bug der möglicherweise bis heute nicht beseitigt wurde.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2017)

Thx.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> @MichaelG Wenn du Marcano getötet hast, verlasse nicht sofort sein Büro, sondern schau dich dort genau um. Auf dem Sofa ist ein Vargas-Gemälde. Mitnehmen, da man später nicht mehr in Marcanos Büro kommt. Ärgerlicher Bug der möglicherweise bis heute nicht beseitigt wurde.



War auf dem Raddampfer auch noch ein Gemälde ? Weil mir fehlen noch 2 lt. Liste (habe 94 Prozent). Und auf der gesamten Karte sehe ich null blaue Punkte mehr.  Ist wohl auch so ein Bug. 

Thx. Fahre gerade einige Rennen um diese auf Rundenrekord zu holen. Die Siege habe ich alle in der Tasche. Es gibt afaik noch 1 oder 2 Bezirke zu verteilen. 1 unbekannter Capo 



Spoiler



(tippe mal auf meinen Ex-Freund Macanos Sohn mit dem ich die Bank überfallen habe)


 ist noch offen und der von Ticket Harbour.

Danach dürfte Macano anstehen.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2017)

Immer noch Mafia 3. Hab ich schon gesagt, daß ich die Rennen hasse ? Insbesondere die Doppelkurve hat mich Nerven gekostet bis ich dort mit dem Marauder den Rekord geholt habe. Ich weiß echt nicht wie oft ich das Rennen gestartet habe. Bei der Unfairness der anderen Rennteilnehmer und der extrem engen Strecke und dazu normalen Verkehr braucht man echt Glück. Aber ich bin auf dem Gebiet eher Donald Duck. Ich ziehe das Pech magisch an.   Egal. Jedenfalls sind nun endlich incl. der Doppelkurve alle Rennen für Exoten auf Rekord. Fehlen nur noch 3 oder 4 Rennen für die Sportwagen auf Rekord. Siege habe ich überall schon.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Januar 2017)

Heute ist mal wieder ne Rennsimulation, *RaceRoom Racing Experience*, dran. Nachdem es gestern ein dickes Update mit neuem Content gab (Silverstone, eine Streckenvariante ist sogar kostenlos) und neuen Features (unter anderem VR-Support, auch wenn die Performance noch recht mies ist) muss das Ding mal wieder ausgepackt werden. Sobald die Performance ein wenig verbessert wird, werde ich da wohl auch mal wieder ne Meisterschaft fahren, evtl. 92er DTM oder sogar Gruppe 5 (schreiende Turbo Monster aus den 70ern).

Außerdem sind viele Features in Sachen Multiplayer geplant, so dass es z. B. ein Fahrerwertungssystem gibt, das iRacing nahe kommt. Bin gespannt, was daraus noch werden wird. Das Fahrgefühl ist zwar nicht ganz auf dem Niveau von Automobilista oder Assetto Corsa, aber sooo weit davon weg ist es auch nicht.

Und ein Rennen mit der 92er DTM auf Silverstone GP werde ich jetzt auch noch fahren. Ich denke, ich nehme den Audi V8 DTM (das Ding klingt mächtig böse, auch wenn ich in nem Audi eigentlich lieber 5-Zylinder sehe bzw. höre).


----------



## DonBongJohn (26. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Immer noch Mafia 3. Hab ich schon gesagt, daß ich die Rennen hasse ?.



Mafia und Autorennen? War da nicht mal was? Immerhin sind sie sich da der Serie treu geblieben! 

Ich spiele momentan Rainbow Six Siege, CS GO, Insurgency, Elder Scrolls Online und Rocket League.
Leider gibt es ja keine guten Singleplayerspiele mehr heutzutage. Watch Dogs 2 wurde auch schon wie der Vorgänger zu schnell langweilig.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Januar 2017)

DonBongJohn schrieb:


> Leider gibt es ja keine guten Singleplayerspiele mehr heutzutage.



Dem kann ich nur widersprechen. Aber das kommt auch immer auf den Geschmack an.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Januar 2017)

DonBongJohn schrieb:


> Leider gibt es ja keine guten Singleplayerspiele mehr heutzutage. Watch Dogs 2 wurde auch schon wie der Vorgänger zu schnell langweilig.


Heutzutage? Heißt das in den letzten 2 Wochen oder in den letzten 2 Jahren? Wenn du letzteres meinst, dann kann ich nur widersprechen.


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur widersprechen. Aber das kommt auch immer auf den Geschmack an.



naja doch, also ich glaube man muss schon einen sehr begrenztes Interessensgebiet haben damit die Aussage stimmt und das es angeblich heute keine guten SP Spiele gäbe


----------



## DonBongJohn (27. Januar 2017)

Naja ich muss sagen das ich von meiner bisherigen Wunschliste was Singleplayer Titel angeht, noch nicht Doom oder Resident Evil 7 gezockt habe. 
Gut fand ich in den letzten 2-3 Jahren:
The Witcher 3 + DLC
Divinity Original Sin
Metro 2033 + LL Redux
Far Cry 4 (War zwar nicht viel neues im Gegensatz zum 3. Teil, aber Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem.)
Sniper Elite 3

Und das war es jetzt auch schon mit den Spielen die mir im Gedächtnis geblieben sind


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2017)

Gestern mal For Honor Beta. Heute sicher auch. Da muß der Rachefeldzug von Lincoln Clay mal pausieren.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Januar 2017)

Ebenfalls For Honor Beta.
Gefällt mir dermaßen gut, dass ich es gleich gekauft habe.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2017)

DonBongJohn schrieb:


> Mafia und Autorennen? War da nicht mal was? Immerhin sind sie sich da der Serie treu geblieben!



Nur mit dem Unterschied, daß man bei Teil 3 statt 1 Rennen gefühlte 20 Rennen hat (10 für Sportwagen/10 für Exoten), die Gegner fahren extrem unfair, die normalen Straßen-NPC spielen bei dem ganzen System zusätzlich noch Zufallsroulette. Sprich man führt das Rennen an, fährt sauber ohne anzuecken und plötzlich kommt aus der Seitenstraße ein Lkw den man nicht mehr ausweichen kann.

 Die Fahrphysik selbst ist arg fragwürdig konstruiert (die Gegner schießen einen ab und man hat keine Chance das entsprechend auszutarieren, aber wenn man selbst die Typen abschießen will (ohne den Einfluß von anderen NPC) ist das unmöglich. Die fahren trotzdem schnurgerade aus. Obwohl die Hebelwirkung die aus der Spur werfen müßte (man fliegt ja selbst wegen jedem kleinen Andatscher der Gegner haltlos ohne gegenhalten zu können ab). Die Gummiband-KI ist komplett idiotisch programmiert, für die Gegner gibt es keine Fahrphysik (die fahren durch die Kurven mit Tempi, die man selbst nicht mal ansatzweise fahren kann (auch nicht mit Sportbereifung). Man ist am Limit und der Gegner fährt mit Geschwindigkeitsüberschuß die Kurve sauber durch und an einem vorbei). Sprich wenn Du Pech hast ist der Rundenrekord dann dahin. Manchmal auch unmittelbar vor der Ziellinie. Und das hat nichts mit eventuell vorhandenen Fahrfähigkeiten zu tun sondern einfach nur mit dem Pech, zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort gewesen zu sein, weil z.B. aus irgendeiner Seitenstraße ein Lkw rauskommt und man nicht ausweichen kann oder beim überholen auf einmal Gegenverkehr kommt oder das komplett idiotische man auf einen NPC (der nicht am Rennen teilnimmt) aufschließt, der daraufhin sauber nach rechts ausweicht um dann in gleicher Fahrzeughöhe mit einem mal extrem schnell einen Haken nach links zu schlagen um einen mit einem Schlag abzuräumen o.ä. Was die Entwickler bei der Programmierung so einer KI geritten hat frage ich mich echt. Wenn sie die Rundenrekorde schwierig machen wollen sollen sie das anders angehen aber nicht mit solchen kruden, idiotischen Methoden. Den Sieg in den Rennen zu holen ist hingegen kein Thema.

Jedenfalls habe ich die Exotenrennen vorgestern zumindestens alle auf Rundenrekord gefahren. Jetzt fehlen vielleicht noch 5 Rennen der Sportwagenklasse auf Rundenrekord (100% Siege sind schon da und der Rest Rundenrekorde ebenso). Übrigens kann man einige Rennen diese Rekorde nur dann holen, wenn man Vito Scaletta insgesamt 3 Bezirke zugewiesen hat. Dann schaltet man als Boni den Turbolader frei, damit die Autos die man hat schneller fahren können. Ohne hat man bei einigen der zu fahrenden Rennen 0 Chancen selbst bei sauberer Fahrweise und pechfreiem Rennverlauf hier auch nur in die Nähe des Rundenrekords zu kommen. Bei einigen der Rennen kann man den Rundenrekord je nach Fahrzeugwahl (das nicht zwingend aus dem eigenen Bestand sein muß) auch im Serientrimm bei sauberer Fahrweise holen. Ich hab mir für eines der Rennen von der Straße einen Roadster geklaut (Namen entfallen, so eine optische Mixtur aus MGB und Austin Healey). Damit habe ich 2 Rennen auf Rundenrekord geholt ohne daß ich den Turbolader hatte.

Aber irgendwie kommen mir die Rennen im Spiel irgendwie als Lückenfüller (Zeitfresser) vor. Damit es heißt Spieldauer 70 h. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich einige der Rennen fahren mußte, bevor ich diese auf Rundenrekord hatte. Das war echt abartig. Zumal wie gesagt hier Dinge auf die Rennen Einfluß nehmen, die man selbst nicht in der Hand hat und die man auch nicht durch fahrerisches Talent kompensieren kann. Man braucht hier stellenweise schlichtweg Glück, damit diese nicht eintreten. Wenn diese eintreten kann man den Rundenrekord knicken. Egal wie gut man zuvor gefahren ist.

Wenn die Rennen dann mal durch sind konzentriere ich mich wieder auf die Story.  

PS: Das Rennen in Mafia 1 war für mich selbst vor dem Patch (wo es nach der Meckerei der Gamer entschärft wurde) kein Problem. Die Fahrer sind da wenigstens fair gefahren und es lag an einem selbst, wie man das Rennen abgeschlossen hat. Ohne Patch habe ich nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten in Mafia 1 sogar 2 der Gegner überrundet (Damit meinte ich aber nicht inklusive dem, der dank meiner "Nachhilfe" eh schon beim Start nicht von der Stelle kommt ). Mit Patch konnte ich dann bis auf 1 alle überrunden.   Es geht also ein Rennen schwierig aber fair zu gestalten. Aber was man sich bei Mafia 3 mit den Rennen bzw. deren Umsetzung gedacht hat ist mir echt schleierhaft.

Ich hab den Eindruck, daß die Auflösung des alten Entwicklerteams von Mafia 1/2 dem 3. Teil nicht wirklich gut getan hat. Teil 3 macht sehr vieles wirklich gut und richtig (nicht zuletzt die Atmosphäre, der Charakter u.s.w.) und das Spiel ist mir irgendwie auch ans Herz gewachsen. Aber der Zustand in dem es releast worden ist ist schlichtweg katastrophal. Anders kann man das nicht bezeichnen. 

Nicht verschwindende Questmarker (Lkw mit Elektronikteilen/Drogenklau) im Bajou sind da nur Abzüge in der B-Note. Aber andere Dinge wie eben die KI beim Rennen, qualitative Mängel (Polygon-Zerrisse bei NPC z.B. und stellenweise selbst beim eigenen Charakter), diverse Bugs bei Missionen (man soll in der Fleischerei irgendeinen Typen befreien. Den kann man aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht ansprechen) u.v.a. "Kleinigkeiten" die den Spielspaß "trüben".

Warum z.B. soo viele elektronische Schaltkreise im Stadtgebiet verstreuen ? Ich habe immer noch rund 280 Stück in der Tasche und weiß echt nicht wozu ich die gebrauchen könnte. Alle Stadtteile sind seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten verwanzt. Warum so viele Teile in der Stadt verstreuen ?

Weitere Dinge die die Immersion stören: Man läßt sich ein Auto bringen und der Fahrer knallt beim einparken gegen ein anderes Auto (schlimmer als ein Fahranfänger). Ist Wurst, da die Schäden eh nur Makulatur sind. Warum kein richtiges Schadensmodell ? Und wieso ist der Typ nicht in der Lage den Wagen ordentlich hinzustellen ?

Die Polizei interessiert sich 0 dafür wie Du durch die Stadt fährst, Du kannst selbst andere Autos andatschen und die Polizisten schauen nur desinteressiert durch die Botanik. Tempoverstöße sind ebenso vollkommen egal (das genaue Gegenteil zu Mafia 1/2). Erst wenn Du z.B. an einen Polizeiwagen andockst geht es los. Aber sonst ? Kannst Du fahren wie Du lustig bist.

Direkte Reifenschäden wie bei Mafia 1/2 gibt es in Mafia 3 nicht. Entweder der Reifen ist ok oder man fährt nur auf der Felge. Ein Zwischenzustand ist nicht existent. 

Du schwimmst auf der Flucht vor der Polizei im Wasser und willst z.B. unter eine Schiffsanlegestelle aus Holz ausweichen. Genügend Platz wäre daß Du zwischen den Balken/Holzstreben eigentlich problemlos durchkommen könntest. Aber es geht nicht. WTF? Die Polizei-KI ist aber auch unterirdisch. Man wird z.B. gesucht und flieht z.B. in einen Unterstand/unter eine Brücke innerhalb der tiefblauen Fahndungszone. Die Polizei sucht fröhlich über einem alles ab, kommt aber nicht auf die Idee die untere Ebene ebenfalls zu durchsuchen. So kann man in aller Seelenruhe abwarten, bis die Polizei die Fahndung abgeblasen hat.

Ich finde es auch schade, daß man wohl nicht alle 3 Komplizen im gleichen Spielverlauf auf Volllevel bringen kann. Im Gegenteil wird es sogar schwierig auch nur 1 davon auf Voll-Level zu bekommen (ist ein Steamachievement), weil man dafür die beiden anderen entsprechend benachteiligen muß und man damit einen internen Machtkampf provoziert. Denn soweit ich das mit bekommen habe, braucht man dann 4 Bezirke für 1 der Charaktere. Damit bekommen die anderen nur 3. Und entsprechend fehlen dann die Freischaltungen der anderen Charaktere. Bei gleichmäßiger Verteilung der Bezirke bekommt man keinen auf Vollast.

Somit kann man aber auch nicht alle Vergünstigungen/Waffen freischalten, was ich auch als schade empfinde.


----------



## Catalano (27. Januar 2017)

Will auch was zu Mafia 3 sagen:

Ich habe damals den ersten Teil geliebt. Der war sau cool. 
Der zweite Teil war auch ganz gut, aber extrem kurz und mit einem fragwürdigen, unbefriedigenden Ende (als ob die Macher keine Lust mehr gehabt hätten, das Spiel weiter zu führen).

Dann habe ich mir Teil 3 vor einigen Wochen gekauft. Schon in den ersten Minuten hat sich mein ganzer Körper irgendwie dagegen gewehrt, dieses Spiel gut zu finden. Ich habe versucht, mich auf das Spiel einzulassen, aber...ich habe es nichtmal zwei Spielstunden ausgehalten.

Ich fand das Spiel absolut grottenschlecht. 
Dass der Hauptcharakter unsympathisch ist und aussieht, wie Lou Ferrigno als Hulk, kann man ja noch verkraften.
Dass aber alle Charaktere und sogar die Gegner sich wie hohle Schießbudenfiguren verhalten, verkrafte ich nicht. Allein schon, was für dämliche Sprüche die Gegner da ablassen, macht es schwer, das Spiel ernst zu nehmen.

Dann wirkt aber auch das ganze Spiel technisch total beschi..sen. Ich hatte schon am Anfang andauernd Probleme gehabt, als ich mit dem Boot durch die Kanalisation flüchten musste. Da hatte sich das Spiel ein paar aufgehangen, und plötzlich war das Boot über Kopf und die Figuren liefen in der Luft rum. Und das bei PS4!

Die ganze Spielumgebung wirkt wie ausgestorben und unangenehm schmuddelig. Und das ganze Spielsystem mit den Nebenmissionen und so weiter habe ich auch nicht richtig verstanden. Ich hatte irgendwann keine Ahnung mehr, was ich eigentlich machen sollte. 
Da gab es dann so eine Art Nachtclub-Mission, wo ich rumballern sollte. Habe ich gemacht. Und was war das Ergebnis? Nichts. Ich habs nicht verstanden.

Am nächsten Tag habe ich das Spiel gleich wieder verkauft. Und dafür habe ich neu knapp 60 Euro bezahlt. Für so einen billigen Dreck.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2017)

Das Spiel hat sicher seine Macken. Es ist alles andere als perfekt. Aber wenn ich so mit meinem V8 durch New Bordeaux cruise mit der 60er Jahre Musik macht das schon Laune. Wie gesagt die KI ist stellenweise echt unterirdisch, das Spiel wurde auch in einem katastrophalen Zustand releast. Wobei ich (glücklicherweise) von massiven Problemen wie CTD´s verschont worden bin.

Aber irgendwie habe ich an das Spiel mein Herz verloren. Auch wenn nur ein geringer Teil des möglichen Potentials ausgenutzt wurde, was mich persönlich auch ärgert.


----------



## Catalano (27. Januar 2017)

Michael G

du hast wirklich dein Herz an dem Spiel verloren? Wie geht das?
Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich, aber ich fand das Spiel von der ersten Sekunde an so übel, dass ich mir das kaum vorstellen kann, dass man irgendwas daran mögen könnte. Irgendwie konnte ich es schon vor dem Kauf spüren, dass das Spiel mies sein würde. 

Ich höre von so einigen Leuten, dass sie das Spiel bis auf die kleinen Macken ganz gut finden. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, das die Ansprüche an ein Spiel sich unterscheiden. Ich zum  Beispiel hätte keinen Bock, mit dem Auto grundlos durch ein Spiel zu cruisen.

Aber ich will dir das Spiel nicht schlecht reden. Nicht, dass du böse auf mich wirst.

Allerdings wird allegmein immer von einem verschenkten Potential gesprochen. Ich sehe in dem Spiel überhaupt kein Potential. Dafür ist die Story und die Umgebung einfach zu unglaubwürdig. 

Grundsätzlich ist die Idee, ein Mafiaspiel aus der Sicht eines Afroamerikaners zu spielen gar nicht schlecht. Aber dafür hätte das gesamte Spiel anders aufgezogen werden müssen.
Der Spielcharakter ist einfach nur ein Südstaaten-Rambo, der überhaupt nichts Gangstermäßiges an sich hat. Nicht mal ein zweifelhaftes Seelenleben eines Verbrechers kann man erkennen. Einfach nur ein großer Eumel, der drauf haut.

Um einen Konflikt zwischen der Mafia und einer Afroamerikanischen Bande zu zeigen, hätte ich mir auch eher eine andere Stadt gewünscht, wie New York z.B. 
Dieser New Orleans Verschnitt will einfach keine richtige Gangsteratmosphäre aufkommen lassen.

Ich finde, das Spiel ist von vorn bis hinten verkehrt. 

Als ich das erste Mal in dem Spiel in ein Auto stieg, wechselte das Auto die Farbe zwei mal und ich stand dann bis zu den Knien versunken auf dem Dach des Autos. Die erste fahrt durch die Stadt erinnerte mich an Bremerhaven, also irgendwie tot und leblos.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2017)

Ich bin nicht böse. Jeder hat da so seinen Geschmack. Und solche gravierenden Bugs wie Du sie erlebt hast gab es bei mir (glücklicherweise) nicht (allerdings langen mir die bei mir auftretenden wie KI-Aussetzer und diverse Grafikbugs bezüglich Klamotten) schon zu genüge).

Bei mir ist es halt dieses Südstaatenflair und die Musik der 60er die bei dem Spiel viel herausreißen. Auch wenn bei neutraler Betrachtung das Spiel von der Storyseite her wie gesagt an Teil 1/2 nicht herankommt und leider sehr viel Potential liegen läßt. Eben bezüglich der KI und der Bugs. Aber eben auch Dinge wie das Fahrverhalten der NPC. Dafür ist die Open World besser gelöst, dazu die Idee mit den Bezirkseroberungen, den Verbündeten u.s.w. Obwohl man hier leider auch Potential hat liegen lassen.

Was das Setting betrifft: Warum sollte das New Bordeaux so unrealistisch sein ? Es ist eine Stadt in den Südstaaten der USA wo das Thema Rassentrennung um nicht zu sagen Rassenkonflikte noch schärfer waren als z.B. in den nördlichen Bundesstaaten, wie z.B. New York. Schon aus dem Grunde würde ich sagen würde New York weniger als Setting passen. Auch wenn ich die Stadt ansonsten sehr mag und diese sicher für viele andere Szenarien tauglich wäre. Aber für den Konflikt Schwarz/Weiß ist eine Stadt in den Südstaaten imho erheblich besser geeignet. Man hätte vielleicht auch Houston in Texas nehmen können oder eine Stadt in Kalifornien. Dann hätte es aber keine Sümpfe und Alligatoren gegeben, die ich durchaus als Abwechslung sehe. Von daher ist die Wahl von New Orleans (ups meinte natürlich New Bordeaux) durchaus logisch und nachvollziehbar. Einzig unlogisch ist die Aggressivität der Alligatoren. In der Regel greifen die im Gegensatz zu Krokodilen nicht aktiv an. Die beißen nur zu bei Berührungen Aber das denke ich mal ist der spielerischen Freiheit geschuldet.

Und betreffend Gangster: Eigentlich ist er nur ein Soldat (wenn auch aus einer Spezialeinheit) der aus dem Vietnamkrieg nach Hause kommt und in den Konflikt seiner Familie mit den Haitianern hineingezogen wird. Daß er schlußendlich gegen Macano und seine Truppe vorgeht resultiert ja auch nur aus dem Verhalten Macanos Lincoln und seiner Familie gegenüber nach dem Feiertag Mardie Grass (will für andere nicht sinnlos spoilern, aber wenn Du das Spiel gespielt hast weißt Du was ich meine).

Eigentlich wäre Lincoln wenn er in Ruhe gelassen worden wäre sicher keiner von der Sorte gewesen, der sich mal eben als großer Black Mob aufschwingt. Er hätte ein relativ normales Leben geführt. Er hat halt nur den Weg gewählt, nachdem er von Macano so behandelt wurde. Und wenn ist er halt der Typ der keine halben Sachen macht.

 Daß sein Freund (der Priester) ihn nicht aufhalten konnte fand ich auch schlüssig. Das einzige was für mich nicht ganz erklärbar ist, welches Interesse der FBI-Typ hat, Lincoln bei seinem Vorgehen zu unterstützen. Bei Vito, Cassandra und Co. sind die Intentionen ja hingegen ziemlich klar.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daß sein Freund (der Priester) ihn nicht aufhalten konnte fand ich auch schlüssig. Das einzige was für mich nicht ganz erklärbar ist, welches Interesse der FBI-Typ hat, Lincoln bei seinem Vorgehen zu unterstützen. Bei Vito, Cassandra und Co. sind die Intentionen ja hingegen ziemlich klar.



Du bist noch nicht durch, oder?


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2017)

Nein, nicht wirklich. Mir fehlen noch 2 Bezirke und 1 unbekannter Capo.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (27. Januar 2017)

Ich bin auch jemand, der seinen Spaß mit Mafia III hatte. Die KI ist wirklich nicht der Rede wert, aber nach FEAR muss ich sagen, kann man diese Aussage fast verallgemeinern. Ich tendiere jedenfalls dazu. Von Bugs wurde ich größtenteils verschont. Was bleibt ist das Setting, Story und natürlich die Atmo die nicht zuletzt durch den hervorragenden Soundtrack getragen wird. Grafisch geht heute sicher mehr, aber ich finde Mafia III trotzdem ganz anschaulich. Zumindest gut genug, um darin zu versinken. Die Performance allerdings war schon ein ziemlicher Dämpfer und der Framelock auf dem PC ging gar nicht. Ich denke mit etwas mehr Optimierung und ohne den Framelock, wäre es zum Release von der Kritik nicht so "verrissen" worden. Man hat mit dieser Entscheidung nur genug Angriffsfläche gegeben und darunter wird der Titel auf ewig leiden. Aber gut, der Drops ist gelutscht und jetzt muss sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden. Es ist leider nicht so gut, dass man es uneingeschränkt empfehlen könnte, aber auch nicht so schlecht um grundsätzlich davon abzuraten. Mafia III ist so ein klassischer Demo-Kandidat, aber das ist heute ja auch so eine Sache.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Januar 2017)

Das beste an Mafia III waren die Cutscenes und die Inszenierung. Das ist wieder mal ein Spiel, dass IMO ohne Open World besser funktioniert hätte. Zumal die besseren und spannenderen Missionen alle auf einem abgegrenzten Gebiet stattfinden.


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2017)

Derzeit spiel ich Dishorned2 und jo mir gefällt es - es gibt wieder sehr viel zu entdecken und zu erkunden und die schlimmsten bugs sind gefixxt inzwischen


----------



## Elektrostuhl (28. Januar 2017)

Ojeh, völlig aus dem Nichts hat mich wieder dieser Wuseltrieb gepackt. Keine Ahnung warum, aber erstmal auf PCGames schlau gemacht, wie es um Die Siedler 8 steht. Gecancelt. Zum Glück muss man da wohl sagen, allerdings war das jetzt wenig befriedigend für mich. Also Die Siedler 7 gestartet. Das erste Mal nach über 6 Jahren. Wisst ihr noch? 2010. Ubisoft und der Onlinezwang. Da war doch was. Achja, boykottieren wollten wir das alle. Naja, damals die CE gekauft und gestern ausgepackt. Also falls sich noch jemand an seinen Vorsatz hält Ubisoft, bzw. Die Siedler 7 deswegen zu boykottieren - er kann damit aufhören und empfehlen kann ich das Spiel auch noch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2017)

Online-Zwang... Über dieses Luxus-Problem konnte man eigentlich schon damals lachen. Die meisten Spieler sind während des Spielens im Hintergrund eh über den Account online gewesen. Fand darum auch die Aufregung bei "Assassin's Creed 2" und "Splinter Cell - Conviction" lächerlich, solange die Spiele sauber liefen hat es mich nie gestört.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## svd (28. Januar 2017)

Reden wir nochmal drüber wenn dein Internet ausfällt und du dir denkst: "Egal, spiel ich eben nochmal Rise of the Tomb Raider".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Reden wir nochmal drüber wenn dein Internet ausfällt und du dir denkst: "Egal, spiel ich eben nochmal Rise of the Tomb Raider".


Wieso? Bis auf die Key-Aktivierung braucht es keine Perma-Verbindung, und überhaupt ist die Anzahl an Spielen die einen wirklich ununterbrochenen Zugang zum Netz verlangen verschwindend gering. Ärgerlich ist es nur wenn Savegame nur über Cloud gespeichert werden und man auf diese vorübergehend nicht zugreifen kann.

Und überhaupt ist dieser Zwang meistens nur eine vorübergehend lästige Angelegenheit, die Publisher knicken früher oder später eh ein und nehmen es im Nachhinein wieder raus.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## svd (28. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wieso? Bis auf die Key-Aktivierung braucht es keine Perma-Verbindung, und überhaupt ist die Anzahl an Spielen die einen wirklich ununterbrochenen Zugang zum Netz verlangen verschwindend gering. Ärgerlich ist es nur wenn Savegame nur über Cloud gespeichert werden und man auf diese vorübergehend nicht zugreifen kann.
> 
> Und überhaupt ist dieser Zwang meistens nur eine vorübergehend lästige Angelegenheit, die Publisher knicken früher oder später eh ein und nehmen es im Nachhinein wieder raus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ah, mein Fehler. Ich habe mir echt eingebildet, Steam hätte sich, vor ein paar Tagen noch, standhaft geweigert, einige Spiele (Einzelspieler) im Offlinemodus zu starten. 
Ich hatte dann immer diese "geh online und stell dann auf offline um"-Aufforderungen bekommen, die mich ziemlich geärgert haben.

Aber da wir schon mal beim Thema Tomb Raider sind, will ich auch was on-topic schreiben.

Also, den DLC "Blood Ties" fand ich ganz okay. Es macht immer noch Spaß, das Croftsche Anwesen zu durchstöbern. 
Auch wenn es manchmal seltsam anmutet, so zufällig über alten Krams, auch noch in chronologisch korrekter Reihenfolge, zu stolpern. 
(Egal, es macht sowieso nie Sinn, RL-Logik auf Spiele/Filme anzuwenden. Diese müssen nur in sich stimmig sein, was bei ROTR noch der Fall ist.)
Das Haus ist klasse und hat, gefühlt, die vlt. besten Texturen im Spiel, hehe. Die Architektur erinnert auch noch an die erste Crystal-Dynamics-Trilogie und ua. das Grammophon (war damals
bei mir quasi Endlosschleife beim (Aufsatz-)Schreiben) trösten das Nerd-Herz ein wenig.

Die Blutkrawatten haben, mir zumindest, mehr Spaß gemacht, als "Baba Yaga", auch wenn es bei letzterem Gameplay gibt (mit interessanter Mechanik, die sich später leicht abnutzt).

Ob ich mir die Crafting-Modi ansehe, weiß ich noch nicht. Da bin ich nicht so scharf drauf.


----------



## Catalano (28. Januar 2017)

Ich sitze zur Zeit ja auf dem trockenen, was Spiele angeht.
Zuletzt hatte ich mir The Witcher 3 nochmal gekauft und die DLCs gespielt. Ich war voll und ganz zu frieden.

Jetzt weiß ich gar nicht, was ich mir für ein PS4 Spiel anschaffen soll. Ich habe Angst wieder Geld auszugeben und enttäuscht zu werden.

Als großer Fan der Resident Evil Reihe seit erster Stunde will ich natürlich Teil 7 spielen. Aber es ist mir noch zu teuer. Außerdem werde ich nach einigen Videos das Gefühl nicht los, dass sich Resident Evil 7 in nächster Zeit ebenfalls als große Enttäuschung herausstellen wird.
Auf mich macht das ein wenig den Eindruck, als wäre dieses Spiel nur für die VR entwickelt worden. Zwar wird aktuell das Spiel gelobt, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, als ob das Spiel außer einer gruseligen Atmosphäre und netten Grafiken nicht viel mehr zu bieten hat.

Hat jemand das Game schon gespielt?


----------



## Taiwez (28. Januar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ebenfalls For Honor Beta.
> Gefällt mir dermaßen gut, dass ich es gleich gekauft habe.



Schick mir mal bitte deine UplayID, geht mir ganz ähnlich


----------



## Shorty484 (29. Januar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Als großer Fan der Resident Evil Reihe seit erster Stunde will ich natürlich Teil 7 spielen. Aber es ist mir noch zu teuer. Außerdem werde ich nach einigen Videos das Gefühl nicht los, dass sich Resident Evil 7 in nächster Zeit ebenfalls als große Enttäuschung herausstellen wird.
> Auf mich macht das ein wenig den Eindruck, als wäre dieses Spiel nur für die VR entwickelt worden. Zwar wird aktuell das Spiel gelobt, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, als ob das Spiel außer einer gruseligen Atmosphäre und netten Grafiken nicht viel mehr zu bieten hat.
> 
> Hat jemand das Game schon gespielt?



Da gehts Dir wie mir, ich überlege auch schon die ganze Zeit ob ich mir Resi 7 holen soll. Es ist sicher ein gutes Horrorspiel, aber mir fehlen diese typischen Resi-Merkmale, auch wenn Rätsel und Menü sehr weit an den Ur-Resis dran sind.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Januar 2017)

Ich spiele zur Zeit RE7 und werde sehr gut davon unterhalten. Allerdings sehe ich es eher losgelöst von den anderen Teilen, weil ich schon lange kein RE mehr gespielt habe und mich daher Dinge wie zB die Änderung der Perspektive nicht weiter stören. 

Dass es den Eindruck macht, es sei nur für VR entwickelt worden, kann ich nun erstmal nicht bestätigen. Man rennt jetzt nicht epileptisch durch die Gegend, wie zB in Borderlands und man spielt halt aus der Ich-Perspektive. Weiß nicht, ob das damit gemeint war. 

Man verbringt viel Zeit damit, das Anwesen nach und nach zu erkunden und die Geschichte hinter Mias Verschwinden aufzudecken. Streckenweise nimmt das schon fast die Form eines abgespeckten Adventures an. 

Für mich ergibt sich der Reiz des Spieles daraus, herauszufinden, was da eigentlich los ist. Was ist den (irgendwie auf eine etwas abartige Weise sympathischen bzw. unterhaltsamen) Bakers passiert? Was für eine Rolle spielen Mia und ihre "Freundin", die mit uns in Kontakt tritt? Etc. 

Kämpfe gibt es immer wieder, aber in einer für mich vertretbaren Frequenz. Ab und zu muss man dann gehen speziellere Gegner ran, die man auch mal mit alternativen Waffen schlagen kann. 

Für mich ein wirklich gutes, atmosphärisches Spiel mit einer gesunden Mischung aus Action und Erkunden.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2017)

Aktuell pausiert Mafia 3. Ich bin gerade in For Honor (Beta) zu Gange. So sicher auch Heute Abend. Mal sehen. Macht echt Laune. Auch wenn einige Friedenshüter (mit 2 Waffen), Samurai (mit so einer speerartigen Langwaffe; allerdings mit einem Ende ähnlich einem Griffkorb und darauf gepflanzten Schwert geformt) oder Wikinger mit großer Axt im Balancing etwas op sind. Kaum Chancen die mit einem Ritter mit normalem Schwert (aktuell spiele ich um genau zu sein einen Wächter und bin Lvl. 4) zu legen. Blocken kann man die Wikinger auch so gut wie nie (oder mein Timing ist noch verbesserungswürdig).  Hab meistens im 2 vs. 2 eine Chance wenn ich die umgehe und feige von hinten attackiere.


----------



## Taiwez (30. Januar 2017)

Ich hoffe auch, das die Wikinger Klassen noch etwas entschärft werden, in meinen Augen sind sie generell in ihrer jeweiligen Kategorie am stärksten. Vor allem der Plünderer... [emoji1]


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Januar 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch, das die Wikinger Klassen noch etwas entschärft werden, in meinen Augen sind sie generell in ihrer jeweiligen Kategorie am stärksten. Vor allem der Plünderer... [emoji1]



Ach, eigentlich sind die super gebalanced. Gerade die "One-Trick-Ponies", die man während der Beta gerne bei der "Meuchler" ("Assassins")-Klasse vorgefunden hat, sind eigentlich gut beherrschbar, wenn man lernt, eben jene Manöver zu kontern.
Tipp: Stunlock->Combo-Stunlock->rinse&repeat...und dann gerne Ragequit vom Gegner... 

@MichaelG: Was Du meinst, ist die "Nobushi" und die Waffe heißt "Naginata", zu deutsch in etwa "Schwertlanze", vergleichbar mit der europäischen Glefe. 

Blocken ist generell so eine Sache bei For Honor, afaik hat jede Klasse unbklockbare Schläge, die IMMER durch die Deckung gehen - hier muss man entweder einen schnellen Konterschlag anbringen, ausweichen, oder parieren. Erfordert allerdings einiges an Übung, ist aber sehr befriedigend, wenn man erfolgreich pariert und dem vermeintlich siegessicheren Gegner dann selbst eine unblockbare Kombo reinwürgt.  





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXVp0GAArZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Taiwez (30. Januar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ach, eigentlich sind die super gebalanced. Gerade die "One-Trick-Ponies", die man während der Beta gerne bei der "Meuchler" ("Assassins")-Klasse vorgefunden hat, sind eigentlich gut beherrschbar, wenn man lernt, eben jene Manöver zu kontern.
> Tipp: Stunlock->Combo-Stunlock->rinse&repeat...und dann gerne Ragequit vom Gegner...
> 
> @MichaelG: Was Du meinst, ist die "Nobushi" und die Waffe heißt "Naginata", zu deutsch in etwa "Schwertlanze", vergleichbar mit der europäischen Glefe.
> ...



Geh ich grundsätzlich konform mit dir, aber der Plünderer und der 2hand Krieger haben beide Angriffscombos, die man nicht breaken kann. Ausweichen ist dabei immer so eine Sache, vor allem, wenn die die combis seitlich ansetzen. Beim Rest war ich eigentlich auch ziemlich zufrieden, man hat immer gemerkt, wenn man ausgespielt wurde.. [emoji28]


----------



## Rabowke (30. Januar 2017)

Stunlock erinnert mich an den Schurken in WoW zu der Anfangszeit, wo man mit einer Stunlock-Combo die Gegner wirklich den ganzen Kampf über kampfunfähig halten konnte und sich am Ende, wie es sich für einen Schurken gehört, im Nichts auflöst und verschwindet! 

Good ol' times!


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Januar 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Geh ich grundsätzlich konform mit dir, aber der Plünderer und der 2hand Krieger haben beide Angriffscombos, die man nicht breaken kann. Ausweichen ist dabei immer so eine Sache, vor allem, wenn die die combis seitlich ansetzen. Beim Rest war ich eigentlich auch ziemlich zufrieden, man hat immer gemerkt, wenn man ausgespielt wurde.. [emoji28]



Doch, wie gesagt, mit einer Parade geht's immer. Damit lässt sich sogar der "Killer-Überkopfschlag" vom Kensei stoppen. Allerdings muss die eben gut getimed werden und braucht ein wenig Übung (ich habe mit meinem Wächter Paraden ca. 2 Stunden lang geübt, behaupte aber nicht, dass ich perfekt bin ) Selbst ein "Stun" lässt sich ja stoppen, wenn man schnell genug einen "Gegenstun" einleitet, allerdings ist auch hier das Zeitfenster extrem kurz - man muss das eher antizipieren, denn wenn der Stun auslöst, ist es schon zu spät.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mich am Wochenende an DIRT 3 abgearbeitet  Woran das wohl gelegen haben mag...wohl Vorfreude...

Die Steam Achievements sind nur so geflogen. Drei-, Zwei- und Einprozenter  

Im weiteren Verlauf der Woche, werde ich dann wohl einige PB Zeiten verbessern und die verbliebenen (Saison)Tetraeder ( 2 von 4) vergolden.


----------



## MrFob (30. Januar 2017)

So, habe dieses Wochenende uebelst viel Witcher 3 gespielt. Mache z Zt. einen NG+ Durchlauf auf Deathmarch Schwierigkeit. Hab gerade Velen mehr oder weniger abgeschlossen und bin auf dem Weg nach Novigrad. Ein paar Eindruecke:
1. Das Spiel ist nach wie vor absolute Spitze. Das Pacing in der offenen Welt ist schlichtweg genial. Das coole ist, dass grinding einfach dadurch verhindert wird, dass man XP (zumindest in groesseren Mengen) fast nur durch Quests und eben nicht durch das wahllose abschlachten von Gegnern bekommt. Dadurch wird man quasi gezwungen einfach nach Quests zu suchen und nicht wie in Ubisoft Spielen oder in Dragin Age: Inquisition die Karte nach Icons abzugrasen. Uebrigens, die bloeden weissen Fragezeichen habe ich auf der Karte ausgeblendet. Das hilft echt auch nochmal beim spielen. Wenn ich jetzt durch die Gegend reite und irgendwo eine Huette sehe, dann reite ich halt mal hin und schau mal. Manchmal finde ich einen Schatz, oder ein Monster-Versteck, oder ein Quest oder vielleicht auch gar nix. Das coole ist, man weiss es nicht vorher. Das macht Exploration echt spassig.
2. Die Quests selbst sind einfach genial.Alles hat immer irgendwie miteinander zu tun und man hat ueberhaupt nicht das Gefuehl, dass man einfach nur einzelne Quests nacheinander abhakt (ausser vielleicht die Witcher Contracts, bei denen man meist einzelne Monster jagt, aber ok). 



Spoiler



So hat der Bloody Baron mir Ciri zu tun aber auch mit den Crones aus dem Sumpf, die wiederum auch eine Verbindung zu Keira Metz haben, welche aber auch wieder den Magier getroffen hat, der Ciri gesehen hat, etc., etc..


 Es ist einfach eine Welt, bei der man das Gefuehl hat, dass all Aspekte darin irgendwie ineinandergreifen und das macht die Stimmigkeit des Gesamtbilds aus.
3. Deathmarch ist mir fast ein bisschen zu einfach. Und dsa sage sogar ich, obwohl ich bei leibe nicht ein sagenumwobener Superspieler bin oder so (z. B. koennte ich glaube ich sowas wie Dark Souls niemals durchspielen). Aber ich hatte mal gelesen, dass man auf Deathmarch unbedingt Alchemie und so geschichten braucht, um die Kaempfe bestehen zu koennen. Das ist bei mir zumindest im Moment noch ueberhaupt nicht der Fall. Man muss halt nur schauen, dass man immer schoen ausweicht und nicht zu oft getroffen wird, aber mit dem Quen-Zeichen, dass schaden absorbiert, der Faehigkeit, die deine Lebensenrgie beim ersten Tot in einem Kampf wieder auf 100% (!) setzt und dem "Gourmet" Skill, mit dem selbst eine Flasche Wasser deine Lebensenergie fuer 20 Minute (!) recht schnell regeneriert (damit wird jede Flasche Wasser und jedes Brot zu einem 20 Minuten haltendem Heiltrank) ist es eigentlich auch wurscht, wenn man mal ein paar Fehler im Kampf macht. Liegt das am NG+? Mal schauen, vielleicht zieht es ja gegen Ende noch mal an aber ich kann's mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, im Moment mach ich jedenfalls alles, was nicht ein paar Level ueber mir ist ohne Probleme platt. Naja, Geralt ist halt mal ein Badass, das gameplay an sich ist aber trotzdem noch spassig und die Kaempfe wirken dynamisch und sehen einfach klasse aus. 
4. Bin echt gespannt auf die DLCs, hab sie noch nicht gespielt und nach allem was ich gehoert habe muessen sie ja richtig gut sein. Freu mich schon drauf!

EDIT: 5. Etwas das nicht so haeufig genannt wird haette ich auch fast vergessen zu erwaehnen: Die Ladezeiten sind echt der Hammer. 10 Sekunden ins Hauptmenue und vielleicht 20 Sekunden bis ein Spielstand geladen ist. Bei der groesse und visuellen Qualitaet der Welt ist das wirklich beeindruckend. So muss ein PC Spiel optimiert sein.


----------



## suggysug (30. Januar 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> @Deathmarch


Der Djinn wird lustig , aber ansonsten geb ich dir Recht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Januar 2017)

Hab nun Resident Evil 7 am Start. Der Anfang ist schonmal ziemlich gelungen und versprüht eine absolut geniale Horroratmosphäre.  Der erste Kampf hat auch gut Laune gemacht. Ich denke, ich werde mit RE7 bestens unterhalten. 

Außerdem sieht es, zumindest im Haus, grandios aus. Den Wald empfand ich irgendwie als ziemlich statisch und irgendwie auch recht unschön. Hab mir da mehr erwartet. Aber der Rest...Beleuchtung, Schatten, Charaktere...top. Kann man echt nicht meckern. Einzig die Texturen könnten stellenweise echt besser sein.  

Jedenfalls...bis die Tage, wenn ich bis dahin nicht vor Schreck gestorben bin.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2017)

Zwischenstand bei "Rise of the Tomb Raider": 27 Stunden, 85%.

Die Story ist durchgespielt. Das Finale hatte nochmal einige äußerst ansehnliche Action-Höhepunkte zu bieten. Insgesamt betrachtet eine sehr starke Fortsetzung die von Anfang bis Ende begeistert. Der Umfang passt, technisch durchweg überzeugend (bis auf einen kuriosen, aber nicht unbekannten DX12-Bug der das Spiel ausgerechnet in der vorletzten Ingame-Cutscene abstürzen lässt). Der Plot war jetzt nicht überragend, dafür eindrucksvoll inszeniert. Motion Capture hat in Spielen mittlerweile solch eine Qualität erreicht, da fragt man sich wozu es heute überhaupt noch Render-Videos braucht. 

Derweil hab ich auch die "Baba Yaga"- und den "Blutsbande"-DLC durch, nur ein Paar übrig gebliebene Achievements wollen noch geholt werden. Ersteres gefiel recht gut wegen der 



Spoiler



Alptraum-Visionen im gottlosen Tal und dem schön gestalteten Endkampf


, letzteres hatte gewissermaßen Wimmelbild-Charakter. Nicht sonderlich herausfordernd, allerdings hat dieser DLC viel mehr Hintergründe zu Laras Vater geliefert und die willkürlich scheinenden Flashbacks im Hauptspiel um einiges verständlich gemacht. Im Nachhinein wäre es wohl klüger gewesen diese Informationen geschickter in die Main-Story einzufädeln, aber nun gut, es ist halt so wie es ist. Das Croft-Anwesen hat auch so einiges her gemacht.

Nun warten noch "Laras Alptraum", diverse Ausdauer-Herausforderungen und "Kalte Finsternis". Nur frage ich mich wo letzteres zu finden ist. Weder bei den externen Expeditionen noch sonst wo finde ich diesen DLC. Wo versteckt es sich bloß?! 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Kalte Finsternis". Nur frage ich mich wo letzteres zu finden ist. Weder bei den externen Expeditionen noch sonst wo finde ich diesen DLC. Wo versteckt es sich bloß?!



Das müsste eigentlich genauso über die Expeditionen angewählt werden wie der Ausdauer-Modus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das müsste eigentlich genauso über die Expeditionen angewählt werden wie der Ausdauer-Modus.


Hmm... Dann muss ich nochmal genauer nachsehen. Bei Baba Yaga und Blutsbande kam schon in der ersten Spielstunde jeweils eine automatisch Freischaltmeldung, bin mir nicht sicher ob gleiches auch bei "Kalte Finsternis" vorkam.

Edit:
Aha. YouTube-Videos zeigen an dass es ein eigener Ausdauer-Herausforderungslevel ist den man untrr vielen erst auswählen muss. Darum hab ich diesen nicht gefunden. Danke für den Hinweis.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (31. Januar 2017)

Mafia 3 weiter. Hab nun die Nase voll von den Rennen. 2 oder 3 Rennen der Sportwagen sind immer noch nicht auf Rundenrekord lösbar. Entweder stelle ich mich tatsächlich zu doof an oder ich muß noch Freischaltungen (Gewichtsreduzierung) kaufen. Ist mir aber egal. Räume weiter in New Bordeaux auf. Ticket Harbour ist meine (respektive vorerst Vitos Bezirk). Mal sehen wie es weiter geht. Bin gerade dabei den unbekannten Capo zu stürzen. Ich weiß auch wer das ist. Will nicht Spoilern. Räume gerade beim Glücksspiel auf.


----------



## Catalano (1. Februar 2017)

Hab mir jetzt auch Resident Evil 7 angeschafft und angespielt.

Ich kann schon mal sagen:

An die beklemmende Atmosphäre des ersten Teils kommt das Spiel nicht heran. Aber das tut sicherlich überhaupt kein Spiel jemals wieder.

Auch ich empfand den Anfang des Spiels (der Wald, das Auto) als grafisch statisch und unschön. 

Bisher erinnert mich das Spiel an eine Art PC Point & Click Adventure. Es ist bislang ok.


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2017)

Dishonored 2 durchgespielt - es lief relativ flüssig - aber es schien wie in Rage probleme mit den Textur nachladen zu haben - wenn ich wo raus ging oder durch ein tor ging merkt man schon nachladeruckler.

Dabei ist meine Karte immer noch sehr gut - was so anders an der grafik zum vorgänger war sah ich nicht.

Ansonsten nettes spiel - habe es auf einfach mit emily durchgespielt die mehr täuschung und akrobatik und defensiv war während mehr corwell mehr offensiv gespielt wird.

Die Story Dlc "Die Brigmore Witches" & "Knife of Dunwall" von Teil eins gehörten zu der Story von Teil 2 also sollte man die auch gespielt haben weil man sonst nicht gross über den bösewicht aus teil 2 weiss


----------



## McDrake (2. Februar 2017)

*SWAT 4*
Hab mir das Game auf GOG gegönnt, weil ich damals, beim Release, schon ein Fan des Spiels war.
Ich spiele zZ auf normal und muss damit 50% der Ziele erreichen, was man eigentlich auch schafft, sofern man nicht selber drauf geht.

Das Spiel ist in meinen Augen noch immer sehr gut.
Beim ersten Versuch die späteren Missionen zu schaffen, ist zeimlich schwierig.
Aber nach ein paar Anläufen kennt man das Gebäude besser und kennt die Wege besser.
Und da viele Gegner und Geiseln bei jedem Neustart anders verteilt sind, muss man bei jedem Durchgang so konzentriert vorgehen, wie beim ersten Versuch.
Somit kann auch im letzten Raum, eine erfolgreich geglaubte Mission noch scheitern.

Trotzdem kommt bei mir praktisch kein Frust auf.
Ok, wenn man 15 Minuten schön vorsichtig voran geht und dann neben einem die Tür aufgeht und aus 20 cm die Schrotflinte abdrückt, ärgert man sich schon.
Aber eben: Augen auf ... IMMER und ÜBERALL!


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2017)

Mal wieder Mafia 3. Stehe kurz vor dem Finale. Es ist nur noch Scaletta übrig und einige Nebenmissionen für Cassandra und Burke zu erledigen. Vito habe ich komplett abgeschlossen. Alle Stadtteile sind verteilt. Dürfte also theoretisch in Kürze zu Ende gehen. Heute abend ist aber erst einmal Ghost Recon Wildlands dran.


----------



## golani79 (3. Februar 2017)

Immer noch FF XV


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2017)

Ghost Recon Wildlands Closed Beta. Bin (positiv) überrascht. Mein größter Kritikpunkt (Flugverhalten) scheint erhört worden zu sein. Zumindestens das Flugverhalten vom Heli hat sich um Welten gebessert. Flugzeug konnte ich noch nicht testen. Aber so macht das Spiel nun richtig Spaß.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Februar 2017)

Etwas mehr Feedback für die, die keinen Key abbekommen haben (mich eingeschlossen) wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## Homerlos (3. Februar 2017)

Gnarf, This War Of Mine frustriert. Da kriegt man mal die lang ersehnte Shotgun, und dann läuft der Wichtige einen Tag später in seinen Soldaten und kommt schwer verletzt und deprimiert nach Hause, wo ich doch weder Meds noch Alk habe. Und Essen wird auch knapp! Egal, alles ist möglich in einer Nacht.

Und ganz nebenbei besitze ich jetzt auch die zweifelhafte Ehre, die Kampagne von Watchdogs 2 beendet zu haben. Hat ja ziemlich lange gedauert. Abgesehen von Wrench ist mir kein einziger Charakter im Kopf geblieben. Obwohl, dieser Böse Typ, aber auch nur weil der wie "Douche" hieß und ich das zum Schießen fand. Oh, und ich weiß noch, das Aiden irgendwie vorkam. Und das ist nicht gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Februar 2017)

Während ich bei *Rise of the Tomb Raider *weiter die Hauptspiel-Karte abgrase ( Stand: 88% ) und die externen Modi/DLCs durchspiele, hab ich gestern *Mirror's Edge Catalyst *installiert - gesegnet sei die Retail-Version, die 23 GB in einer knappen Stunde draufpackt  - und heute die ersten 1 1/2 Stunden angespielt.

Der Flow hat mich wieder gepackt. 

Die dortige Atmosphäre ist genauso einmalig wie beim Vorgänger, das Art-Design zum Verlieben schön... Aber was mich am meisten entzückt ist der Soundtrack, der sich nochmal eine ganze Ecke vom Vorgänger abgrenzt. Allgemein, der Sound in all seinen Facetten ist eine Wucht. Musik, Effektkulisse, (deutsche) Sprachausgabe - hier stimmt einfach alles. Wen wundert's, in Sachen Qualitätssound stand DICE schon immer ganz weit oben.  

Und wie physisch sich es spielt... Da merkt man doch dass die letzte Spielsession des ersten *ME* einige Jahre her ist.

Ja! Ich bin sowas von begeistert. 

Edit:
91% bei *RotTR*.


----------



## emmie (4. Februar 2017)

Ich spiele die Sims


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2017)

Ghost Recon Wildlands Closed Beta. Das Spiel spaltet mich momentan. Das Setting ist genial, die Grafik echt ansprechend, das Flugverhalten (auch vom Flugzeug) wurde erheblich verbessert. Das Flugverhalten vom Flugzeug ist noch ein bischen tricky aber im Vergleiche zur Closed Alpha und dem Technical Test definitiv lösbar.

Was mich aber stört sind die stellenweise schwache KI (dafür als Ausgleich überbordende Gegnerpatroillen, daß man auf Stufe 4 keine Chancen mehr gegen diese hat). Und die kommt auch teilweise zufällig und kann eine komplette Mission versauen. 

Und in der Mission wo man den Armadillo-Commander lokalisieren soll habe ich wohl einen Bug. Die Drohne findet den nicht. Auch nicht dort wo er sich lt. Youtube-Walkthroughs aufhalten soll. Selbst nach dem 3. Versuch ist der Typ aus unerfindlichen Gründen wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. Selbst als ich das Camp 100% unter Kontrolle hatte hieß es immer noch "Lokalisiere den Commander" und ich finde den nicht. Eine Meldung "Ziel getötet, Mission fehlgeschlagen" kam aber auch nicht.

Entweder stell ich mich da echt zu doof an oder es gibt eine stringente Lösungsreihe nach der ich die Mission machen muß (was ich aber kaum glaube, weil egal ob ich schon angreife oder nicht ist der Typ einfach nicht lokalisierbar.


----------



## Chemenu (5. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ghost Recon Wildlands Closed Beta. Das Spiel spaltet mich momentan. Das Setting ist genial, die Grafik echt ansprechend, das Flugverhalten (auch vom Flugzeug) wurde erheblich verbessert. Das Flugverhalten vom Flugzeug ist noch ein bischen tricky aber im Vergleiche zur Closed Alpha und dem Technical Test definitiv lösbar.
> 
> Was mich aber stört sind die stellenweise schwache KI (dafür als Ausgleich überbordende Gegnerpatroillen, daß man auf Stufe 4 keine Chancen mehr gegen diese hat). Und die kommt auch teilweise zufällig und kann eine komplette Mission versauen.
> 
> ...



Du spielst ein unfertiges Spiel und wunderst Dich über Bugs und suboptimals Balancing? 

Ich versteh ehrlich warum sich so viele Gamer um Beta Keys reißen. Viele Spiele kommen ja so schon mit zu vielen Bugs auf den Markt, da muss ich nicht auch noch bewusst unfertige Spiele vor Release spielen. 
Vor allem spoilert man sich doch damit komplett die fertige Version des Spiels...


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2017)

Ähm der Release ist in ca. 3-4 Wochen. Am Zustand wird sich sicher nichts mehr ändern. Die Beta ist nur Marketing (eine Art Demo). Schon mal daran gedacht? Der eigentliche Sinn der Beta ist schon längst nicht mehr wirklich das Bugfixing. Zumindest nicht bis zu Release. Dafür ist der Release zu zeitnah.

Außerdem wollte Loxx z.B. ein Feedback.


----------



## Chemenu (5. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ähm der Release ist in ca. 3-4 Wochen. Am Zustand wird sich sicher nichts mehr ändern. Die Beta ist nur Marketing (eine Art Demo). Schon mal daran gedacht? Der eigentliche Sinn der Beta ist schon längst nicht mehr wirklich das Bugfixing. Zumindest nicht bis zu Release. Dafür ist der Release zu zeitnah.



In Zeiten wo mehrere GB große Day One Patches schon fast Standard sind sehe ich das etwas anders. Da werden Spiele oft erst am Releasetag spielbar gepatcht.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2017)

Glaubst Du ernsthaft, daß die jetzt im Rahmen der Beta gemeldeten Bugs noch in den Day-1-Patch einfließen? Dann bist Du ein noch größerer Optimist als ich.

Aber ich hoffe, daß mein Beta-Feedback mit dazu beiträgt, daß zumindestens ein Teil der Bugs (Plotstopper) im ersten halben Jahr nach Release beseitigt werden.


----------



## Catalano (6. Februar 2017)

Hab jetzt gerade Resident Evil 7 durchgespielt. Ich bin etwas enttäuscht davon. 

Hab dafür gerade knappe 12 Stunden gebraucht. 50 Euro bezahlt, um 12 Stunden ein aus alten Ideen zusammengebasteltes Spiel zu spielen? Mmmhhh....das macht mich wütend.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Februar 2017)

Tests vor dem Kauf lesen und verstehen sollte helfen.


----------



## Catalano (6. Februar 2017)

Dein Ernst MichaelG?

Ich lese vor nem Kauf immer Tests und Erfahrungsberichte durch. Und die meisten davon kann man in die Tonne hauen. 
Bestes Beispiel Mafia3: es gibt Tests, wo das Spiel immer noch durchschnittlich gut wegkommt und Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten wie dir, denen das Spiel gefällt. Dabei ist das Spiel für mich der allerletzte Müll (und ein paar andere Spieler teilen glücklicherweise meine Meinung).

Bei RE7 genauso: die Tester und Spieler reißen allesamt die Arme hoch und jubeln: "Wow...Horroerlebnis pur...blanke Horror...alles richtig gemacht....whoooooooo". Und ein paar wenigen bemerken in ihren Tests ganz vorsichtig auch die Mankos des Spiels, die auch ich bemerkt habe. Aber diese Mankos werden ganz vorsichtig und mädchenhaft hervorgebracht, um nicht anzuecken. 

Da sind in einigen Tests von Spielzeiten zwischen 15 bis 20 Stunden die Rede. Ich habe 12 gebraucht, und ich habe schon langsam gespielt und bin ein paar Mal abgekratzt. Von daher kann ich auf solche Tests auch pfeifen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Februar 2017)

Gab es auf dem PC keine Demo von RE7? 

Auf der PS4 konnte man sich vorher schon ein Bild vom Spiel machen.

Ich hatte im Vorfeld gelesen, dass das Spiel im Durchschnitt 10 Spielstunden umfasst. Wie kommt ein Tester da auf 20 Stunden. In der VR-Version? Da soll man ja länger brauchen, hieß es von Seiten der Entwickler.


----------



## Catalano (6. Februar 2017)

Hab auch einen Testbericht mit einer Angabe von von ca. 10 Stunden gelesen. Ich habe viele Berichte gelesen und in den meisten waren Angaben von ca. 13, 15 Stunden und eine in einem Heft mit bis zu 20 Stunden. 

Ich glaube, in einem PC Games Heft, wo die das Spiel in Japan vortesten durften, da haben die 5 Stunden gespielt und die Spielmacher haben gesagt, dass das etwa ein Drittel des Spiels wäre.

PS: Aber schaut mal, ich werde jetzt im Diskussionsthread für Spiele meinen Erfahrungsbericht raushauen. Da könnt ihr lesen, was mich gestört hat. Da werd ich jetzt so richtig schön ein reinsetzen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> [...]


Hmm, ich vertraue immer den Leuten bzw. den Reviews, die bereits im Vorfeld meinen Geschmack bzw. meine Meinung getroffen haben.

D.h. ich lese hier gern die Kommentare in dem "Was spielt ihr gerade?!"-Thread, denn die Leute, die hier posten, haben mMn die notwendige Objektivität und sind eben keine Jubelperser. Selbst User, die ich gern mal necke, z.B. slb79, schreiben manchmal (  ) interessante und lesenswerte Beiträge.

Des Weiteren leben wir in einer Zeit, wo jeder irgendwas 'live streamt', 'twitcht' und 'let's played' und sich jeder damit ein "echten" Eindruck verschaffen kann. Klar, Spielzeit ist eine Sache, nur wie häufig haben sich Spielzeitangaben von Reviews mit deiner tatsächlichen Spielzeit gedeckt?

Es ist eine Richtlinie und, jedenfalls für mich, macht es keinen Unterschied ob es "nur" 12h sind, oder wie vom Redakteur angeben 15h.


----------



## Catalano (6. Februar 2017)

Rabowke

mir ist es auch egal, ob es 12, oder 15 Stunden Spielzeit sind. Das war jetzt nur einer von vielen Kritikpunkten. In der heutigen Zeit muss ein gutes Spiel für viel Geld aber einfach länger Unterhalten. 

Es ist so: Ich habe nicht viel Geld und kaufe mir nur ab und zu mal ein PS4 Spiel. Dafür will ich auch richtig was geboten bekommen. Dazu informiere ich mich über ein Spiel vorher (Tests, Previews, Reviews, Lets Plays usw). 
Und dann bekomme ich hier erstmal diesen Spruch reingedrückt:



> Tests vor dem Kauf lesen und verstehen sollte helfen.



Und das auch noch von einem User, der ein Spiel gut findet, was ich absolut scheußlich finde (Mafia3).

Das alles gefällt mir so nicht. Ich suche jetzt zum Beispiel wieder nach einem neuen Spiel, das mich unterhält, und weiß jetzt schon, dass ich keins finden werde. Da kann ich noch so viele Tests und Erfahrungen lesen, wie ich will. Das frustriert sehr, da die ganzen Spiele ja auch nicht gerade billig sind. Sonst würde ich mir einfach eine Handvoll kaufen und selbst ausprobieren. Aber Spiele sind teuer, auch gebraucht.


----------



## McDrake (6. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Das alles gefällt mir so nicht. Ich suche jetzt zum Beispiel wieder nach einem neuen Spiel, das mich unterhält, und weiß jetzt schon, dass ich keins finden werde. Da kann ich noch so viele Tests und Erfahrungen lesen, wie ich will. Das frustriert sehr, da die ganzen Spiele ja auch nicht gerade billig sind. Sonst würde ich mir einfach eine Handvoll kaufen und selbst ausprobieren. Aber Spiele sind teuer, auch gebraucht.



Was hat Dir denn gefallen?

Meiner Meinung nach kommt es auch auf die Stimmung des Spielers an, was er grade für "Gut" empfindet.
Manchmal will ich ein kleines Spiel spielen wie Grid Defense.
Dann mal wieder Open World wie Fallout.
Es gab eine Zeit, da konnte ich mich von Witcher 3 nicht mehr losreissen.
Gerald macht jetzt aber grade Pause, weil ich dazu nicht in der Stimmung bin.

In den letzten Tagen bin ich wieder "planlos im Weltrall" unterwegs (*ELITE*).


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Es ist so: Ich habe nicht viel Geld und kaufe mir nur ab und zu mal ein PS4 Spiel. Dafür will ich auch richtig was geboten bekommen. Dazu informiere ich mich über ein Spiel vorher (Tests, Previews, Reviews, Lets Plays usw).



Ich kann Deinen Anspruch absolut verstehen. Ich persönlich spiele eigentlich auch nur Spiele, die ein (für mich) adäquates Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis aufweisen; meine Faustregel: Bis max. ~3€/h ist okay für mich. Das heißt also; ein 60€-Spiel muss mich mindestens 20 Stunden unterhalten können. 

Ich spiele aber überwiegend sowieso nur Spiele, die das ganz locker übertreffen; langwierige RPG, Strategiespiele, OpenWorld, etc.




> Das alles gefällt mir so nicht. Ich suche jetzt zum Beispiel wieder nach einem neuen Spiel, das mich unterhält, und weiß jetzt schon, dass ich keins finden werde. Da kann ich noch so viele Tests und Erfahrungen lesen, wie ich will. Das frustriert sehr, da die ganzen Spiele ja auch nicht gerade billig sind. Sonst würde ich mir einfach eine Handvoll kaufen und selbst ausprobieren. Aber Spiele sind teuer, auch gebraucht.



Wie der werte Herr mit der hässlichen Halbglatze ja etwas weiter oben schon angedeutet hat, hier im Forum tummeln sich jede Menge *echter* Spieleversteher, die über einen ganz exquisiten Geschmack und eine ausgezeichnete Expertise verfügen (z. B. meine Wenigkeit, in aller Bescheidenheit *hust*), die nur zu gerne nachvollziehbar begründete Empfehlungen aussprechen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> [...]


Ich möchte dir wirklich nicht vorschreiben, was du wie mit deinem Geld zu machen hast ... aber gerade unter dem Gesichtspunkt "Ich habe nicht viel Geld" kann man doch ruhig ein paar Tage (Wochen? Monate?) mit dem Kauf eines Titels warten.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wann ich das letzte mal ein Spiel zum Vollpreis gekauft habe ... wenn man dann ein paar Tage bzw. Wochen wartet, dürfte man viele Reviews gelesen haben und hat also genug Material, um sich damit eine Meinung zu bilden.

Direkt zum Release sollte man auf Wertungen eh nicht hören, du hast es ja direkt angesprochen ... 5h gespielt und es wird behauptet, dies sei 1/3.


----------



## Catalano (6. Februar 2017)

mcdrake

Oh ja. The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt + DLCs war eines der wenigen Spiele, die mich rund um zufrieden gestellt haben. Genau solche Spiele suche ich. Die Spielemacher haben es dort hinbekommen, eine richtig schön ausgedehnte, gut gemachte Story zu liefern und dazu hat das Game auch noch spielerisch Spaß gemacht. 

Spassbremse

aus dem Grund bin ich ja auch hier. Ich weiß, dass es hier Spieler gibt, die meinen Geschmack teilen.

Wenn du also Empfehlungen für gute Spiele für die PS4 hast, dann immer her damit, bitte!

Genre ist egal, solange die Spiele Spaß machen und nicht nach zwei Abenden zocken schon durch sind. 

Bin auch wieder auf der Suche nach einem Online- Multiplayer Spiel, wie GTA 5. Ich überlege die ganze Zeit, es mir nochmal zu kaufen. Wird es denn nach fast 4 Jahren immer noch von vielen Online gespielt?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Februar 2017)

Also dieses Ghost Recon: Wildlands... mir kam's ja vor wie ein Arcade-Arma in kacke. Das Potential jeglichen Anspruchs wird unter anderem von der "K.I." neutralisiert und irgendwie riecht das Game-Design nach einem ganz bestimmten französischen Entwickler und Publisher. Da reißt auch das nette, aber nicht beeindruckende Gunplay nichts mehr raus.

Ich spiel jetzt wieder Arma 3.


----------



## McDrake (6. Februar 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Also dieses Ghost Recon: Wildlands... mir kam's ja vor wie ein Arcade-Arma in kacke. .



Danke, dass da mal wer das Anspricht, was ich mich schon lange gefragt habe.
Bei den Videos kam es mir immer vor wie ein Just Cause im "Realismusmod".


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Februar 2017)

@Catalano:

Du legst Dich also schon mal nicht auf ein Genre fest. Finde ich gut. 

Ich persönlich bin jetzt nur PC only unterwegs und habe keine (aktuelle) Konsole mehr, allerdings würden meine aktuellen Vorschläge/Empfehlungen folgende Multiplattform-Titel umfassen, in zeitlicher Reihenfolge ihres Erscheinens:

1. For Honor:

Ich liebe es, wie man vlt. unschwer an meinem aktuellen Avatar erkennen kann. Extrem süchtig machendes Gameplay, das nicht nur Reaktionsschnelligkeit, sondern v. a. auch taktisch-kluges Vorgehen belohnt. 
Und das Beste, Du kannst es erst einmal kostenlos ausprobieren, inwiefern Dir das Spiel überhaupt zusagt: Kommendes WE findet noch einmal eine (open) Beta statt, für alle Plattformen:

https://forhonor.ubisoft.com/game/e...ts-feb-9-celebrity-livestream-kicks-off-feb-7

2. Mass Effect: Andromeda:

Ich bin zwar nicht gehypt, aber als großer Fan der ursprünglichen Triologie erwarte ich das neue "Mass Effect" schon mit etwas "vorsichtiger" Vorfreude, denn DA: Inquisition, konnte mich nicht wirklich begeistern. 
Wenn ME:A es aber schaffen sollte, auch nur ansatzweise den "Geist" der Vorgänger einzufangen, dann wird es definitiv ein persönliches "Highlight" 2017.

3. Kingdom Come: Deliverance:

Von mir schon vor Jahren ge"backt", ist dieses sehr authentisch und realistisch gehaltene Mittelalter-RPG ein weiteres Highlight, das dieses Jahr erscheinen soll. Wenn Warhorse das Ding nicht noch auf den letzten Metern in den Sand setzen sollte, dann könnte das ein echter "Geheimtipp" werden.

4. Torment - Tides of Numenera:

Erscheint ebenfalls bereits in Kürze, am 28. Februar, auch für PS 4. Klassisches Oldschool-RPG, stark vom Klassiker "Planescape: Torment" inspiert, das vielen Kennern als eins der besten RPG aller Zeiten gilt. 


Alle hier von mir vorgestellten Spiele sollten übrigens über die Gemeinsamkeit verfügen, rechte Zeitfresser zu sein; wobei "For Honor" natürlich einen Spezialfall darstellt, entweder, man mag das Spielprinzip, oder eben nicht. Bei Gefallen kann man dort sicherlich hunderte - tausende Spielstunden versenken; alle anderen "klassischen" SP-Games sollten aber mit mind. 50 Stunden pro Durchgang zu veranschlagen sein.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (6. Februar 2017)

Mir persönlich gefällt Ghost Recon Wildlands, aber wenn es etwas gibt womit ich zu "kämpfen" habe, dann den fehlenden PvP-Modus. Gott verdammt, das ist Ghost Recon. Steht sogar im Titel. Mir fällt es irgendwie schwer die KI zu  bewerten, weil sie mir in der Beta überhaupt nicht aufgefallen ist. Nicht falsch verstehen. Dass ein Singleplayer dabei ist finde ich gut. Setting und Story (zumindest das Bisschen der Beta) gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Ich komme sogar mit dem typischen Ubisoft-Gameplay klar. Ich würde lügen, wenn ich behaupte, dass ich keinen Spaß mit den Spielen von Ubisoft habe. Ermüdend ist es auch nicht wirklich, weil sie dem Spieler immer die Möglichkeit geben, die gewünschte Spielerfahrung über die Einstellungen anzuspassen. Soweit so gut also.

Wenn ich von schlechter KI lese, lässt es mich jedenfalls noch hoffen. Könnte gut möglich sein, dass man ihr bei der Entwicklung wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt hat, weil eine gute KI nicht unbedingt das Aushängeschild eines Ghost Recon ist. Ubisoft müsste das aber meiner Meinung nach viel besser kommunizieren. Sonst werden sie am Ende den Singleplayern nicht gerecht, die eine offene Welt mit guter KI erwarten und verärgern gleichzeitig die Ghost Recon-Fanbase, die darauf keinen Wert legt.

Edit: Spassbremse der olle Zwischenposter.  @Topic Life is Strange installiert gerade - der richtige Zeitpunkt für dieses Spiel ist bei mir scheinbar endlich gekommen.


----------



## stawacz (6. Februar 2017)

ich hab mitlerweile schon wieder knapp 40 std bei conan exiles angesammelt.updates kommen eigentlich auch jeden tag.es geht also vorran.das einzige was nervt is,das viele server oft wieder verschwinden,auf ein mal gewiped werden oder plötzlich n passwort drin haben.hab bestimmt schon fünf mal von vorne angefangen 

ach ja und diese götter die man beschwören kann sind ziemlich broken,da viel zu leicht zusammen zu farmen und nicht zu verteidigen


und zu ghost recon:da hab ich die beta direkt ausgelassen nachdem ich auf anderer seite n video gesehen hab wo die singleplayertauglichkeit getestet wurde.soll sich wohl nich so prickelnd spielen


----------



## golani79 (6. Februar 2017)

@Catalano

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, bzgl. Spielzeit bei nem Titel, dann kann ich diese Seite empfehlen - da findet man dann Durchschnittswerte und auch, wieviele Leute da eingetragen haben.
Darf man das Spiel natürlich nicht gleich zu Release holen.
Beispiel Resi 7 --> https://howlongtobeat.com/game.php?id=38051

Ansonsten für PS4 .. 
Metal Gear Solid V
Bloodborne
Dark Souls 2 + 3
Final Fantasy X HD Remaster
Yakuza 0
Skyrim
Valkyria Chronicles Remastered

Weiß nicht, was du davon gespielt hast bzw. ob da was für dich dabei ist - aber sind halt mal Titel, die lt. der obigen Website mit 20+ Stunden angegeben sind.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Februar 2017)

Ghost Recon Wildlands war ganz nett in der Beta, allerdings hat es  diverse schwerwiegende Probleme, darunter das  praktisch nicht vorhandene Groupplay im  SP, das völlig unterentwickelte Stealth-Gameplay und die verhunzte Fahrphysik. Vom generellen Ansatz her ist es halt ein typisches Ubisoft-Open-World-Game, wer da was anderes erwartet hat, macht sich was vor. Trauriger ist imo halt, dass man eigentlich nicht wirklich "Ghost Recon Ops" durchführen kann, sondern jede Mission früher oder später in wildes Geballer ausartet aufgrund diverser KI- und Design-Mängel. Als Solo-Player ist man gerade im Stealth-Modus (der Kern des Spiels imo) massiv benachteiligt und eigentlich so ziemlich aufgeschmissen. 

Mein umfangreiches Fazit hab ich gleich mal als Feedback im offiziellen Forum hinterlassen, vielleicht ändert sich ja noch was zum Besseren bis zum Release. Ansonsten bleibt es für mich ein "nett, aber nicht wirklich herausragend" Spiel, das ich mir irgendwann mal zum Budgetpreis hole (dann sind immerhin auch hoffentlich die meisten Bugs beseitigt).



Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Sonst werden sie am Ende den Singleplayern nicht gerecht, die eine offene Welt mit guter KI erwarten und verärgern gleichzeitig die Ghost Recon-Fanbase, die darauf keinen Wert legt.


Naja, imo könnte es Ubisoft beiden Parteien recht machen, die nötigen Mittel und Leute haben sie dafür. Es ist aber leider so, dass Wildlands im aktuellen Zustand eigentlich überhaupt nicht für Singleplayer gemacht ist. Die dafür zur Verfügung stehenden Mechaniken sind völlig unterentwickelt. Beim Vorgänger Future Soldier (von dem man die Mechaniken zur Begleitersteuerung praktisch ohne Verbesserung übernommen hat!) war das noch ok, weil das ein Level-Design hatte, das extra für diese Art von Gameplay gemacht wurde. Aber auch da hat es häufig mehr schlecht als recht funktioniert und daher war Future Soldier mehr Shooter als  Schleichspiel. Die einzige(!!!) wirklich  nützliche Mechanik für die Party im SP ist der synchronisierte Schuss in Wildlands. Darüber hinaus gibt es praktisch nichts, wofür die Kameraden nützlich sind (außer vl.t noch für die Wiederbelebung), häufig stehen sie sogar eher im Weg und lassen den Spieler auffliegen, weil sie unfähig sind, verdeckt vorzugehen, wenn man sie an eine bestimmte Stelle schickt.  Und  ganz auffällig wird der fehlende SP-Fokus bei Kämpfen aus fahrenden Vehikeln. Da der Spieler hier selbst steuern muss, kann er nicht gleichzeitig schießen und ist darauf angewiesen, dass die Kameraden den Job machen. Das ist aber leider meist eher schlecht als recht der Fall, weil die Jungs kaum was treffen, vor allem nicht Fahrer und Beifahrer von gegnerischen Vehikeln, selbst wenn man fast direkt daneben oder dahinter fährt...


----------



## MichaelG (6. Februar 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Gab es auf dem PC keine Demo von RE7?
> 
> Auf der PS4 konnte man sich vorher schon ein Bild vom Spiel machen.
> 
> Ich hatte im Vorfeld gelesen, dass das Spiel im Durchschnitt 10 Spielstunden umfasst. Wie kommt ein Tester da auf 20 Stunden. In der VR-Version? Da soll man ja länger brauchen, hieß es von Seiten der Entwickler.



Es gibt eine geniale Demo zu RE7. Damit kann man sicher nicht die Spieldauer checken. Aber zumindestens ob einen das Spiel insoweit zusagt.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (6. Februar 2017)

@Scholdarr Uff, mal deinen Beitrag im Ubi-Forum durchgelesen und beim Singleplayer liegt wohl doch vieles im Argen. Ich hatte nur Augen für das Setting und ob man es im Zweifelsfall auch alleine spielen kann. Wie es sich dann alleine spielt hat sich meiner Aufmerksamkeit entzogen, da meine Gedanken nur um den PvP schwirren. So sehr, dass ich mir einfach nur dachte, kann so bleiben und jetzt bitte den PvP-Modus.  

Bei der AI scheint man sich aber einig - die ist stark verbesserungswürdig und wird von fast jedem angekreidet. Genauso wie die Steuerung der Fahrzeuge. Nee, da muss Ubisoft unbedingt nachbessern. Aber so wie ich das lese arbeitet man wohl daran, denn im Technical Test muss alles noch viel schlimmer gewesen sein. Ich lasse es mal vorbestellt, aber so der Hit scheint es nicht zu werden, leider. Oder man verschiebt den Release.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Februar 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> @Scholdarr Uff, mal deinen Beitrag im Ubi-Forum durchgelesen und beim Singleplayer liegt wohl doch vieles im Argen. Ich hatte nur Augen für das Setting und ob man es im Zweifelsfall auch alleine spielen kann. Wie es sich dann alleine spielt hat sich meiner Aufmerksamkeit entzogen, da meine Gedanken nur um den PvP schwirren. So sehr, dass ich mir einfach nur dachte, kann so bleiben und jetzt bitte den PvP-Modus.
> 
> Bei der AI scheint man sich aber einig - die ist stark verbesserungswürdig und wird von fast jedem angekreidet. Genauso wie die Steuerung der Fahrzeuge. Nee, da muss Ubisoft unbedingt nachbessern. Aber so wie ich das lese arbeitet man wohl daran, denn im Technical Test muss alles noch viel schlimmer gewesen sein. Ich lasse es mal vorbestellt, aber so der Hit scheint es nicht zu werden, leider. Oder man verschiebt den Release.


Naja,  the Division war im SP ja jetzt auch nicht so DER Bringer, Wildlands schlägt wohl in die gleiche Kerbe spricht : gut, aber nur bzw. vor allem dann, wenn man mit guten Freunden spielt.  Bei Wildlands ist es vielleicht noch etwas schlimmer, weil Stealth noch deutlich mehr auf koordiniertes Vorgehen angewiesen ist und weil man praktisch zwangsweise mit drei echten Mitspielern spielen muss (und auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Fremden, sondern mit Leuten, die man kennt).  Ich zweifle allerdings irgendwie daran, dass es wirklich viele Gamer gibt, die mindestens drei gute Freunde mit praktisch demselben Gaminggeschmack haben, die auch noch Bock darauf haben, in so einem Spiel schön koordiniert vorzugehen und einer gemeinsamen Strategie zu folgen. Meiner Erfahrung nach artet das selbst mit Freunden eher früher als später in absoluten Blödsinn, Getrolle und wildes Geballer aus. Und wenn man mit nur einem Mitspieler spielt, dann hat man immer noch zwei KI-Begleiter mit ihrer sehr beschränkten KI, das ist also auch keine Alternative für Stealth. Demnach steht  der Stealth-Ansatz, also der  GHOST Recon Kern, so oder so auf mehr oder weniger verlorenem Posten. 

Wenn man die Fahrzeugsteuerung bis zum Release noch in den Griff bekommt, dann könnte Wildlands aber wenigstens  ein  guter  (Ubisoft-Open-World-)Shooter werden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gibt eine geniale Demo zu RE7. Damit kann man sicher nicht die Spieldauer checken. Aber zumindestens ob einen das Spiel insoweit zusagt.



Ich fand die auch sehr gut, um sich einen Eindruck von Gameplay, Grafik, Technik etc. zu machen. Von daher war ich vorhin kurz irritiert, ob es die auf dem PC nicht zum testen gab, aber dann passte das ja. [emoji3]
Die Demo wurde ja sogar zwischendurch erweitert.

Aber wo wir da gerade beim Thema RE7 sind. [emoji6] Aus einem anderen Thread:

"Mittlerweile habe ich auch das zweite Ende gesehen. Da mein Freund und ich ja herzensgute Menschen sind, hatten wir uns in der entsprechenden Szene 



Spoiler



zuerst dafür entschieden, Zoe das Serum zu geben, weil sie uns wirklich geholfen hat und ehrlich war. Hat ihr ja leider nicht geholfen. Zoe tot, Mia tot: egal, noch mal das Ganze mit Mia. War das bitter, Zoe am Steg zurück zu lassen.



Im Prinzip werden ja die meisten Fragen mit dem Fund bestimmter Dokumente gegen Ende des Spiels geklärt, aber aus einer Sache wurde ich nicht schlau:


Spoiler



Wer war das Kind hinter der Wand, von dem wir den Arm nahmen? Von der Kleidung und den verbliebenen Haaren her ähnelte es ja Evie, aber die gehörte ja der weiter entwickelten E-Serie an während der Arm von einer D-Serie stammte. Und so, wie ich das verstanden habe, fand der Daddy ja erst Evie bzw. erreichte sie die Bakers mit Mia, so dass die ja erst Kontakt mit der E-Serie hatten. Wie kommt also die D-Serie in das Haus?



Hat da jemand, der es durch hat, eine Idee?


----------



## Catalano (6. Februar 2017)

@spassbremse und golani79

danke für eure Vorschläge!

For Honor ist auf jeden Fall ein Spiel, das mich interessiert und ich will es ausprobieren. 

Auch Skyrim wollte ich die ganze Zeit mal ausprobieren, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen. 

Und dieses Kingdome Come hört sich ebenfalls interessant an. Da bin ich mal gespannt.

Heute wollte ich schon Far Cry 4 gebraucht kaufen, hab es mir aber dann anders überlegt. Jetzt sitze ich auf dem Trockenen.

Zur RE7 Demo, da ja scheinbar jemand hier darauf rumpochen will:

Die habe ich mir bei YouTube angesehen. Die Demo allein sagte aber nicht viel über das gesamte Spiel aus. Wäre in dem Spiel einfach mehr passiert, dann wäre ich auch zufriedener gewesen. 

@Nyx Adrena

die Story von RE7 fand ich von der Logik her auch stellenweise etwas wirr. Vielleicht war das ein Logikfehler, oder....

ich weiß leider nicht, wie man hier spoilert.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Februar 2017)

@Catalano

Kuck dir mal Divinity Original Sin EE an.


----------



## Catalano (6. Februar 2017)

Ja, mach ich. Ich habe damals schon Divine Divinity gemocht. 
Original Sins sieht gut aus. Werde es mir mal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Februar 2017)

Btw,  wenn du einen Spoilertag setzten willst, schreib einfach 



Spoiler



_Hier kommt der Text rein._[*/Spoiler] ohne das Sternchen. 

-> 



Spoiler



Hier kommt der Text rein.


----------



## Catalano (6. Februar 2017)

Spoiler



Hat geklapptDanke dir


----------



## Catalano (6. Februar 2017)

@Ny Adreena



Spoiler



So, wie es es verstanden habe, waren ja Forscher anwesend. Entweder von Umbrella, oder einer konkurrierenden Firma. Man hat im Salzbergwerk doch Hinweise und Forschungsgerät gefunden, außerdem den Hinweis, dass Lucas mit dieser Firma gemeinsame Sache gemacht hat. Ob das nun vor Mias und Evelines Ankunft war, oder danach, habe ich nicht verstanden.
Daher hatten die dann vielleicht auch die D Serie.
Vielleicht war das dann auch kein Zufall, dass das Schiff ausgerechnet dort bei den Bakers gestrandet ist. Aber genau weiß ich das alles nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hat geklapptDanke dir



Mist, hab auf den Spoiler geklickt. 
Wollte doch gar nicht wissen, was passiert ist.


----------



## Rising-Evil (7. Februar 2017)

* Left 4/Dead 2 * in VR mit Mods
- ein absolut göttlicher Spaß bei einem Konzert mit der Musik von "Ring Ring Ring Bananaphone" dutzende von angriffslustigen Cheeseburgern mittels gefährlicher Schusswaffen (wie z.B. Violinen und Katzen (kein Witz xD) ) in die ewigen Jagdgründe zu befördern


----------



## MichaelG (7. Februar 2017)

Soo. Mafia 3 ist beendet. Habe alle 3 Enden erlebt. Schade, daß 2K den Entwicklern nicht noch etwas mehr Zeit für das Bugfixing gegeben hat. Denn man merkt dem Spiel an, daß unter dem Strich die Basis stimmt. Und es hätte auch Potential für mehr gehabt. Ärgerlich sind z.B. einige wirklich unschöne Bugs, eine zum Ende zu immer mehr schwankende Performance (selbst bei meinem PC) und aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht auf Rundenrekord holbare Sportwagenrennen (3 Stück). Hinzu kommt auch ein unschönes Fahrverhalten diverser Sportwagen. Wer sich über das Fahrverhalten der Fahrzeuge in Wildlands aufregt sollte man die Sportwagen in Mafia 3 fahren.  Zumal man bei Mafia 3 damit Rennen fährt (fahren muß). 

 Ansonsten ist auch das Ende wirklich gut gelungen. Will nicht spoilern. Kann nun Mafia 3 von der Platte putzen, weil im Prinzip nur noch Erfolge übrig sind die mindestens ein erneutes Durchspielen erforderlich machen werden. Vielleicht in ein paar Monaten wenn dann alle DLC draußen sind.

Die Spieldauer war unter Abzug der Zeit vor dem Neustart insgesamt 84 h. Nicht schlecht für so einen Titel. Auch wenn vieles unter dem Strich gestreckt wirkte. Wieso gibt es z.B. rund 200 Elektronikteile mehr als man eigentlich benötigt ? Die hätte ich mir sparen können einzusammeln. Die Autorennen sind auch so ein Ding. 1-2 mal fahren um festzustellen, daß ein Rundenrekord erst drin ist wenn die Tuningteile da sind. Wenn ohne Streckung durch solche Momente mal gesponnen 50 oder 60 h herausgekommen wären hätte das doch auch vollkommen gelangt. Ansonsten machte das Spiel trotz teils repetiver Momente richtiggehend Spaß. Es würde aber noch mehr gefallen, wenn der Feinschliff nicht fehlen würde.

Und zum ersten mal gab es ein Spiel wo man von Geld zwar überschüttet wurde aber am Ende trotzdem nicht alles kaufen konnte (zumindestens hat mir am Ende einiges gefehlt). Ganz zu schweigen von der Individualisierung aller Fahrzeuge.

Meine Befürchtung, daß mir das Setting Ende der 60er Jahre nicht gefallen könnte hat sich zerschlagen. Imho ist Mafia 3 (fast) genauso gut wie Teil 2. Abstriche in der B-Note gibt es durch den schludrigen Zustand zum Release der teils immer noch vorhanden ist.

So nun kann ich mich übermorgen der For Honor Beta widmen und danach werde ich mit Mass Effect anfangen, damit ich Teil 1-3 eventuell noch vor dem Release von ME Andromeda durch habe.


----------



## Catalano (8. Februar 2017)

Hab mir jetzt gebraucht und für relativ wenig Geld Skyrim Special Edition zugelegt.
Ja, und ich habe mir vorher viel dazu im Internet angesehen und die vielen tollen Berichte über das Spiel gelesen. Es wird ja fast ausschließlich davon geschwärmt.

Und jetzt, wo ich es angespielt habe, mache ich wieder dicke Backen und ein langes Gesicht: es gefällt mir nicht. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob das dem Alter des Spiels geschuldet ist, aber ich glaube nicht. Es gibt ältere Spiele, die mir immer noch gut gefallen.

Das ganze Spiel wirkt irgendwie hölzern. Von der unpräzisen Steuerung, über die Figuren, bis hin zu den Dialogen. 
Das Spielsystem ist auf den ersten Blick ähnlich wie bei The Witcher, aber irgendwie trotzdem schwer verständlich. 

Bin frustriert und deprimiert von der Spielewelt.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt gebraucht und für relativ wenig Geld Skyrim Special Edition zugelegt.
> Ja, und ich habe mir vorher viel dazu im Internet angesehen und die vielen tollen Berichte über das Spiel gelesen. Es wird ja fast ausschließlich davon geschwärmt.
> 
> Und jetzt, wo ich es angespielt habe, mache ich wieder dicke Backen und ein langes Gesicht: es gefällt mir nicht.
> ...



Ja, das bestätigt eigentlich nur, was ich schon über Deinen Spielegeschmack vermutet habe und Dir Spiele wie Skyrim, oder meinetwegen Fallout IV nicht empfohlen habe.

Du legst anscheinend großen Wert auf Story und eine packende Inszenierung, beides wirst Du in einem typischen Bethesda-Spiel aber nicht finden.

Skyrim und Co. sind tolle Sandbox-RPG, ihre Faszination geht davon aus, die Welt zu erkunden, versteckte Geschichten und Geheimnisse zu entdecken - kurz, ein interaktiver Spielplatz. 
Wer aber ein packend inszeniertes, "episch" erzähltes Abenteuer sucht, der wird dort wahrscheinlich nicht fündig werden.


----------



## McDrake (9. Februar 2017)

Bei Skyrim & co bestreite ich meine Abenteuer nach kürzester Zeit neben dem Storypfad. 
Bei Skyrim, Fallout, etc ists ja auch so, dass man eben auch den Charakter so sehr weit entwickeln kann.
Man ist nicht gezwungen der Geschichte zu folgen.
Manchmal bekommt man dann "aus versehen" mal wieder was mit, von der Hauptgeschichte. 
Interessiert mich dann aber nicht wirklich. 

Trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen)  machen mir solche Spiele sehr viel Spass.


----------



## Catalano (9. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse

 du hast Recht mit deiner Einschätzung. Vielleicht sollte ich um Bethesda einen Bogen machen. 

McDrake

eigentlich finde ich diese Art von Spielen auch gut. Bei The Witcher 3 habe ich auch oft Stunden/Tagelang Nebenmissionen gemacht und die Hauptquest links liegen gelassen (während ich mich aber darauf gefreut habe, die Hauptquest wieder in Angriff zu nehmen).

Auch die Charakterentwicklung gefällt mir. Damit mag ich wohl auch gerne lange Zeit verbringen, ABER: der eigene Spielcharakter bei Skyrim wirkt total leblos. Er sagt nichts, er bewegt sich, wie eine Playmobilfigur, er hat keine Persönlichkeit und ist einfach nur da.

Das stört mich zur Zeit am meisten an Skyrim, ABER: ich werde dem Spiel eine Chance geben und es mir nochmal reinzwingen. Immerhin hat es Geld gekostet. (Dieses verdammte Geld)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Februar 2017)

@ Catalano

Also wenn es dir darum geht dass der Alter Ego Profil hat und sich auch aktiv ins Geschehen / in Gespräche einmischt, dann wären RPGs von BioWare vielleicht die bessere Wahl für dich. Siehe "Dragon Age".

Wenn das Setting keine Rolle spielt uñd dir auch SciFi- oder Heutzeit-Szenarien zusagen könnte ich dir auch "Alpha Protocol" oder "Deus Ex" empfehlen.

Allesamt sind storygetrieben und haben hervorragend gestaltete Charaktere.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2017)

Oder Mass Effect als Beispiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder Mass Effect als Beispiel.


Danke. Wollte ich gerade ergänzen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Catalano (9. Februar 2017)

Ah ja, über diese Spiele habe ich mir auch oft Gedanken gemacht. Werde ich wohl in Zukunft mal ausprobieren.
Danke für die Empfehlungen ihr.

Aber, hat Deus Ex nicht etwas mit Hacken zutun?
Ich steh auf diesen Hackerkrams nicht so, weshalb ich auch einen großen Bogen um Watch Dogs 1 und 2 mache.


----------



## Ajani (9. Februar 2017)

Die Ableger des Deus Ex Franchise spielen genau wie WatchDogs in einem Cyberpunk Setting. Allerdings steht nicht das Hacken im Vordergrund, sondern die Augmentierungen (Nanotechnologie), welche spielerisch eins der Kernelemente des Spiels sind. 
Es geht dabei um das Erweitern der menschlichen Möglichkeiten mit Hilfe von neuen Technologien, also zB gesteigerte Sehfähigkeit mit Hilfe dieser Augmentierungen. Der menschliche Körper wird also modifiziert/physisch verstärkt. Und ansonsten halt das Übliche: Verschwörungstheorien, eine Untergrundorganisation, die im Verborgenen agiert...  

@Thread Aktuell spiele ich den DLC Ariandel of Ashes von DS3.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2017)

Naja hacken mußt Du bei Deus Ex auch hier und da. Entweder um Sperrn zu beseitigen, Daten zu klauen, Geschütze umzuprogrammieren oder Kameras zu deaktivieren. Von daher...

Ich wollte heute eigentlich die Beta von For Honor zocken. Gut da die Server wohl down waren hab ich ME1 weiter gezockt. Liara ist schon im Team.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Februar 2017)

Ich spiele gerade gar nichts. Irgendwie hab ich auf nichts Lust, obwohl der ganze Rechner noch voller angefangener Spiele ist...  


@Ajani
Geiles Profilpic!  


@Catalano
Du hast mit Witcher 3 schon das mit Abstand beste moderne 3D Action-RPG gespielt. Was Vergleichbares wirst du auch einfach nicht mehr finden. Aber du solltest dir vlt. echt mal die Bioware-Titel anschauen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade gar nichts. Irgendwie hab ich auf nichts Lust, obwohl der ganze Rechner noch voller angefangener Spiele ist...



Ohne Lust bringt auch das beste Spiel nichts. Ich finde das ist auch heute das größte Problem, dass bei vielen Spielern herrscht. Wenn es das Spiel nicht schafft die Lust am Spielen zu wecken, dann ist es automatisch scheiße. Zudem ist es meiner Meinung nach auch immer schwierig in das nächste Spiel abzutauchen, wenn man gerade eins mit sehr viel Lust beendet hat. Das muss man dann auch irgendwie sacken lassen. Sind ja viele tolle Momente die man im und mit dem Spiel erlebt, und eine Art Bindung aufgebaut hat, die man nicht so einfach aufgeben möchte/kann.

Ist wie mit der Ex-Freundin. Da lernt man frisch nach der Trennung jemand neues kennen und macht gleich den Fehler sie mit der "Alten" zu vergleichen, weil man einfach noch nicht offen für eine neue Beziehung ist. Mir persönlich hilft dann immer die Collector's Edition. Schön in Ruhe noch im Artbook wälzen, die Figur genießen und den Soundtrack nebenher laufen lassen. Das ist dann immer der krönende Abschluß. Viele grasen heute die Spiele ja nur noch wie die Heuschrecken ab. Da würde mir die Lust auch vergehen. Mit einer Spielepause machst du alles richtig und empfehle ich auch @Catalano.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2017)

Wenn ein Spiel und dessen Charaktere einen wirklich tief gefesselt haben brauche ich danach auch erst einmal eine Pause. Erst Recht wenn es keinen Nachfolger zu diesem Titel gibt der der Flamme weiterhin Nahrung gibt. Wenn es so einen Titel gibt, wo die Charaktere wieder eine Rolle spielen oder zumindestens das Universum in dem der Titel spielt wird aufgrund dieses Tiefgangs dieser gleich danach ohne Pause eingelegt. Geht mir so mit Mass Effect z.B. so. Auch wenn sich der Spielstil zwischen Teil 1-3 unterscheidet. Oder bei Adventures Geheimakte als Beispiel oder Deponia um weitere Beispiele anzuführen.

Bei Mafia habe ich da z.B. eher ein Problem weil zwischen den 3 Teilen bis auf gewisse Cameo-Effekte (Vito erschießt zusammen mit einem Team in einem der Aufträge Tommy Angelo in Teil 2 und Vito taucht in Teil 3 als Compagnon von Lincoln Clay auf) eigentlich sonst nichts weiter miteinander zu tun haben außer das man halt Mitglied irgendeiner Verbrecherorganisation ist. Bei Teil 1 und 2 der italienischen Mafia in den USA, in Teil 3 halt ein Black Mob, der seine eigene Truppe gründet. Aber weder die Zeitepochen noch die Städte und auch 99% der Charaktere passen da nicht, um hier eine Verbindung herzustellen. Was aber die Qualität der Games deswegen nicht mindert (den qualitativen Zustand von Teil 3 bezüglich Bugs und Performance mal außen vor gelassen; z.B. "zuckende" Bekleidung so ziemlich am Ende des Spiels). Aber untereinander gibt es sonst zu wenig Parallelen.

Bin mal gespannt ob ich nach ME 1-3 gleich den Sprung zu Andromeda "packe". Denn die ganzen bekannten und während der Trilogie teilweise auch ans Herz gewachsenen Charaktere spielen ja nicht mehr mit (Joker, Liara, Shepard, Urdnot Wrex, Tali, Garrus und je nachdem Kaiden Alenko/Ashley Williams die bis zum Ende mit dabei sind u.s.w.) Aber allein schon wieder in das ME-Universum einzutauchen reizt mich total. Auch wenn die Masseportale höchstwahrscheinlich keine Rolle mehr spielen werden (es sei denn es gibt in der Andromeda-Galaxie eine Art Pendant dazu). Weiß ja nicht ob die Protheaner bzw. deren Vorgänger früher dort nicht auch "aktiv" gewesen waren und es Andromeda-Intern auch solche oder vergleichbare Schnellreisesysteme gibt. Lasse mich da überraschen. Und schließlich weckt der Titel ja auch in gewisser Weise eine Hoffnung, daß man es wieder mit dem "Mass Effect" zu tun bekommen wird.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Februar 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ist wie mit der Ex-Freundin. Da lernt man frisch nach der Trennung jemand neues kennen und macht gleich den Fehler sie mit der "Alten" zu vergleichen, weil man einfach noch nicht offen für eine neue Beziehung ist. Mir persönlich hilft dann immer die Collector's Edition.



Dieser Wechsel kam mir jetzt viel zu abrupt. Für einen kurzen Moment hatte ich jetzt einen Serienkiller-Folterkeller vor Augen, mit grausigen Trophäen menschlicher Körperteile dekoriert: "Ach ja, die Janine, die hatte eine ganz wunderbar weiche Haut..."


----------



## Bonkic (10. Februar 2017)

*pvz: garden warfare 2* (ps4) im koop.
macht laune. 
schade, dass dieses noch dazu wirklich wunderhübsche spiel offenbar ziemlich untergegangen ist.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Februar 2017)

@Michael Glaub ich dir! Mass Effect habe ich leider bisher nicht gespielt. Da die Trilogie abgeschlossen ist und Andromeda so wie ich es verstanden habe ein neues Kapitel öffnet, wollte ich auch mit Andromeda in die Serie einsteigen. Ich fürchte schon, dass ich der einzige sein werde dem Andromeda gut gefällt, ganz einfach weil ich da unvoreingenommen rangehen kann, während alle anderen da gleich eine Erwartungshaltung haben, die vielleicht nicht erfüllt wird. Ich sehe es schon kommen - Mass Effect Andromeda wird mich mitreißen und keiner wird es verstehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Dieser Wechsel kam mir jetzt viel zu abrupt. Für einen kurzen Moment hatte ich jetzt einen Serienkiller-Folterkeller vor Augen, mit grausigen Trophäen menschlicher Körperteile dekoriert: "Ach ja, die Janine, die hatte eine ganz wunderbar weiche Haut..."


Du guckst zu viel *Maniac*... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Februar 2017)

Hab ich auch als erstes im Sinn  gehabt. Aber ich musste grinsen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Februar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *pvz: garden warfare 2* (ps4) im koop.
> macht laune.
> schade, dass dieses noch dazu wirklich wunderhübsche spiel offenbar ziemlich untergegangen ist.



Auch ein geiles Spiel. Meiner Meinung kam der zweite Teil zu früh. Besser hätten sie den ersten länger supported, dann wären mit mehr Zeit auch mehr Spieler auf diesen Titel aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du guckst zu viel *Maniac*...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Kenne die Serie noch gar nicht, eben das erste Mal davon gehört. Könnte aber tatsächlich was für mich sein, allerdings ist Jonah Hill für mich immer der Abtörner schlechthin; Emma Stone ist dagegen wiederum ein Pluspunkt...

Egal, zurück aus OT.

Manchmal hilft es auch schon, das Hobby einfach mal sein zu lassen und sich nach anderen Alternativen umzusehen. Sprich, weniger zocken, dafür einmal ganz neue Sachen ausprobieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kenne die Serie noch gar nicht, eben das erste Mal davon gehört. Könnte aber tatsächlich was für mich sein, allerdings ist Jonah Hill für mich immer der Abtörner schlechthin; Emma Stone ist dagegen wiederum ein Pluspunkt...


Ähmm... Ich meinte den Film *Alexandre Ajas Maniac*, keine Serie... Mit Elijah Wood, nix Jonah Hill... Aber wahrscheinlich kennst du diesen auch nicht.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähmm... Ich meinte den Film *Alexandre Ajas Maniac*, keine Serie... Mit Elijah Wood, nix Jonah Hill... Aber wahrscheinlich kennst du diesen auch nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



LOL

Ich hab's gegoogelt und das war eben das Ergebnis: 

Die Serie ist so neu, die Dreharbeiten haben noch nicht einmal begonnen. 

Der Film sagt mir nichts, ja, ist auch überhaupt nicht mein Genre. Den letzten "Slasher", den ich gesehen habe, war der zweite Teil von Saw...


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Februar 2017)

Gucken! 

@Topic Street Fighter V. Noch ist es nur wildes buttonsmahing! Aber nur weil ich in Steredenn schon genug Zeit damit verbringe mir Muster einzuprägen. Beat 'em ups und Shmups sind mein Untergang.


----------



## Catalano (10. Februar 2017)

Ah...Street Fighter. Cool. Kannst du es empfehlen?

Damals, als Kind, als es noch den Nintendo und Supernintendo gab, da waren Beat `em Ups mein Liebrings-Gerne.
Jetzt habe ich schon seit über einem Jahrzehnt keine Prügelspiele mehr gespielt. Aber eins will ich mir irgendwann mal wieder zuelegen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade gar nichts. Irgendwie hab ich auf nichts Lust, obwohl der ganze Rechner noch voller angefangener Spiele ist...



Solche Phasen kenne ich auch. Mache den PC an scrolle die Bibliotheken durch aber kein Titel sagt zu mir "spiel mich doch". Trotzdem einige Titel angespielt daliegen. 

Da ist das beste Beispiel AC Black Flag, was ich auf Zwang ohne Lust darauf zu haben irgendwann durchspielen mußte, weil ich mich nach 3 oder 4 Anläufen ab 0 regelrecht dazu gezwungen habe. Frei nach dem Motto "Du Idiot hast für die CE 140 EUR hingelegt also habe gefälligst Lust an dem Spiel." Zumal ich eigentlich ein AC-Suchti bin. Jeder AC-Teil war bei mir Preorder und Day1 eingeschaltet.

Geholfen, daß ich es mag hat es schlußendlich auch nichts. War vergebene Liebesmühe und ich von AC BF maßlos enttäuscht. Bei AC Rogue geht es mir ähnlich. Das Spiel liegt zu vielleicht rund 60% angespielt sinnlos in meiner Uplay-Bibliothek herum. Irgendwie passen mir die zwei Titel nicht wirklich in die AC-Liste hinein. 

Bei beiden entsteht bei mir so der Eindruck als handele es sich eigentlich um Piratenspiele denen die Hülle von AC gewaltsam übergestülpt wurde, um die Kiddies mit dem AC-Thema anzufixen, was aber gar nicht wirklich zum tragen kommt (außer den AC-Fähigkeiten und der Gameplaymechnanik). Mit dem eigentlichen AC-Thema haben beide Titel aber sonst nicht wirklich viel zu tun. Auch sind die Charaktere irgendwie komplett blaß (Edward Kenway ein Unsympath, der andere Shay nicht minder) und haben auch keine richtige Bindung zu den Assassinen (bei Shay sowieso nicht weil wir da ja eher von einem Typen reden der die Fronten gewechselt hatte und zum Verräter (Templer) wurde.

Allerdings spürt man davon (vom Wechsel und dem Spiel als Templer) spieletechnisch überhaupt nichts. Man hat die vollen Assassinenfähigkeiten und man beseitigt dann halt nur Assassinen. Tolle Wurst und totaler Bullshit. Hier hat man immenses Potential verschwendet, denn hier hätte man mit gameplaymechanischen Elementen beim Wechsel Shays von den Assassinen zu den Templern Schritt für Schritt ein komplett anderes Spielegefühl erzeugen können. Aber nein. Das war vermutlich zu aufwändig in der Umsetzung. So hat man nur die Gegnerskins geswitcht auf Assassine. Der Rest blieb gleich. Einzig der Nordatlantik und der Frost waren erfrischende neue Elemente. Die langen aber bei weitem nicht, um mich mit dem Rest des Spiels zu versöhnen.

Für mich sind diese beiden Titel mit Abstand die schwächsten des AC-Franchise überhaupt. Und ich hoffe, daß AC Empire wieder ein Titel wird wo ich sage Yess. Das ist mein AC wie ich es liebe.

Bei "keine Lust am PC zu spielen" hilft halt nur eine gewisse Zeit der Abstinenz wie bei jeder Sache, für die man die Lust verloren hat. In der Regel kommt die Lust darauf irgendwann wieder. Das kann man nicht wirklich erzwingen und das bringt dann schlußendlich auch nicht wirklich etwas. Da gibt es genügend andere Methoden und Möglichkeiten, seine Freizeit mit entspannenden Dingen zu verbringen. Etwas lesen, Filme/Serien anschauen, ins Theater oder Kino gehen, Sport, Kumpels besuchen, irgendeinem anderen Hobby widmen (Modellbau, Legomodelle zusammenstecken, Briefmarken/Münzen sammeln, ein Puzzle zusammensetzen oder oder oder weiß der Teufel).


----------



## Ajani (10. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja hacken mußt Du bei Deus Ex auch hier und da. Entweder um Sperrn zu beseitigen, Daten zu klauen, Geschütze umzuprogrammieren oder Kameras zu deaktivieren. Von daher....



Das stimmt natürlich, dennoch steht das Hacken bei DE längst nicht so weit im Vordergrund wie bei WD, also weder handlungstechnisch noch spielerisch. Und was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte, man kann imo auch Deus Ex eine Chance geben, wenn man eben kein Fan von WatchDogs ist. Ich zum Beispiel fand den Erstling - WD2 nicht gespielt - nur durchschnittlich, Deus Ex Human Revolution dagegen ganz gut. ^^ Wenn einem diese Hacking Thematik/Mechanik grundsätzlich nicht gefällt, also unabhängig davon wie wichtig diese ist, dann wird man wohl auch nicht mit Deus Ex warm. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> @Ajani Geiles Profilpic!



Danke ^^ - Divinity OS war 2014 mein GotY und mit der EE ist es sogar mittlerweile eins meiner absoluten Favoriten.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Ah...Street Fighter. Cool. Kannst du es empfehlen?



Klares ja. Ich habe es im Sale für 20 Euro gekauft und so wie ich das sehe, ist alles was ursprünglich bemängelt wurde ausgebügelt. Ein paar Kämpfer und Stages müssen noch freigespielt werden um auf den gesamten Inhalt zugreifen zu können. Hier liegt auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt. Zwar lässt sich alles durch die virtuelle Währung "Fight Money" kaufen, die man durch Kämpfe erhält, aber man benötigt verhältnismäßig viel davon, sodass man fast damit liebäugelt das Ganze im Shop mit echtem Geld abzukürzen. Ich werde mich aber hüten. Ladezeiten und Matchmaking könnten auch etwas flotter gehen. Ansonsten passt aber alles und das man plattformunabhängig Gegner findet ist schon sehr geil.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2017)

@ Michael

140 Ocken für die BF-CE?! Gabs das Schiff inklusive?! 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2017)

Nee aber eine Figur in der Black Chest Edition (Bug eines Schiffs mit Edward vorn drauf). Und da ich so ein AC-CE-Suchti bin.... 

http://www.assassinscreed.de/4-black-flag/limited-editions/black-chest-edition


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei beiden entsteht bei mir so der Eindruck als handele es sich eigentlich um Piratenspiele denen die Hülle von AC gewaltsam übergestülpt wurde, um die Kiddies mit dem AC-Thema anzufixen, was aber gar nicht wirklich zum tragen kommt (außer den AC-Fähigkeiten und der Gameplaymechnanik). Mit dem eigentlichen AC-Thema haben beide Titel aber sonst nicht wirklich viel zu tun. Auch sind die Charaktere irgendwie komplett blaß (Edward Kenway ein Unsympath, der andere Shay nicht minder) und haben auch keine richtige Bindung zu den Assassinen (bei Shay sowieso nicht weil wir da ja eher von einem Typen reden der die Fronten gewechselt hatte und zum Verräter (Templer) wurde.



Ich stimme Dir zwar nahezu zu 100% zu, allerdings habe ich Black Flag sehr gerne - und von allen ACs am längsten - gespielt.

Ich habe auch sehr schnell gemerkt, dass das eigentlich kein richtiges AC ist, vielmehr ein richtig cooles "Piraten"-Spiel. Erinnert sich noch jemand an das Fluch_der_Karibik_(Computerspiel)?
Abgesehen vom peinlichen Titel (man wollte irgendwie die Lizenz verwursten) versteckte sich dahinter auch ein richtig gutes Openworld-RPG. Ich sehe AC BF da ein wenig in dieser Tradition, auch wenn natürlich die RPG-Elemente fehlen (dafür sind die Seeschlachten großartig).

Zum Charakter Edward Kenway. Stimmt, er ist irgendwo ein Unsympath, aber von allen AC-Charakteren, war er - neben Ezio - für mich der am glaubwürdigsten ausgearbeitete. Ich würde zwar nicht so weit gehen und ihn als "tiefgründig" bezeichnen - das ist er sicher nicht - aber ich halte in nicht für "blass", sondern in sich vollkommen stimmig. 

Aber es ist richtig, AC BF ist definitiv kein echtes Assassin's Creed.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nee aber eine Figur in der Black Chest Edition (Bug eines Schiffs mit Edward vorn drauf). Und da ich so ein AC-CE-Suchti bin....


Du meinst jetzt aber nicht DIESEN Bug, oder? 

https://youtu.be/t9mcgq43BXE

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2017)

ROFL. Nein.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich sehe AC BF da ein wenig in dieser Tradition, auch wenn natürlich die RPG-Elemente fehlen (dafür sind die Seeschlachten großartig).



Hört man immer wieder. Gibt es da nicht einen Ableger von, der nur die Seeschlachten behandelt? Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden? Und wenn ja, wie heißt das Spiel?


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2017)

Meinst Du jetzt Ableger von AC oder von Pirates of the Carribean ? Bei AC reden wir gerade von BF und Roque. Beides sind eher Piratenspiele mit AC-Skin. Deswegen habe ich dazu nicht wirklich einen Bezug dazu. Wären die Spiele als Pirates erschienen ohne die AC Insiginien sähe die Sache vielleicht sogar anders aus.


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir zwar nahezu zu 100% zu, allerdings habe ich Black Flag sehr gerne - und von allen ACs am längsten - gespielt.
> 
> Ich habe auch sehr schnell gemerkt, dass das eigentlich kein richtiges AC ist, vielmehr ein richtig cooles "Piraten"-Spiel. Erinnert sich noch jemand an das Fluch_der_Karibik_(Computerspiel)?
> Abgesehen vom peinlichen Titel (man wollte irgendwie die Lizenz verwursten) versteckte sich dahinter auch ein richtig gutes Openworld-RPG.



Oh ja, das war klasse. War ja eigentlich ein Titel der Sea Dogs-Reihe, nur eben mit der Fluch-Lizenz. Habe ich komplett durchgespielt, obwohl es ewig gedauert hat. Das Aufleveln der Crew und der Schiffe war super. Und Black Flag teilt in der Tat viele Elemente damit - aber wohl eher, weil beide Spiele auf dem alten Pirates!-Konzept von Sid Meier beruhen


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Februar 2017)

@Michael Von AC. Die Seeschlachten von Black Flag werden von den Spielern immer hervorgehoben und ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass die in einem Spin-Off nochmal aufgegriffen wurden.


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. Februar 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Von AC. Die Seeschlachten von Black Flag werden von den Spielern immer hervorgehoben und ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass die in einem Spin-Off nochmal aufgegriffen wurden.



Nein, da verwechselst du etwas. Die Seeschlachten gab es das erste Mal in AC3 (da aber nur als ein paar wenigen Missionen) und Black Flag hat diese dann zum zentralen Spielelement erhoben. Ein Spin-off gab es da nie.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Februar 2017)

Alles klar. Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2017)

Eben. Sagen wir mal geschätzte rund 70%-80% von Black Flag spielen auf Hoher See. Nur ein geringer Teil spielt in irgendeiner Form an Land (paar Fange Templer ab-Missionen und Missionsannahmen auf diversen Inseln). Und die Seeschlachten sind da ein essentieller Part davon. U.a. auch die Jagd auf die legendären Schiffe (wenn ich mich dunkel erinnere waren das 4 Missionen an jeder Ecke der Map, wo man die legendären Kriegsschiffe erlegen konnte). Der Handelskonvoi (ab Sequenz 3 oder 4) war auch nicht schlecht. Aber halt trotzdem irgendwo ein Spielzeitstrecker. Was ich auch genial fand war die Waljagd und ähnliches.

Ich will auch nicht sagen, daß das Spiel BF per se ein schlechtes Spiel ist. Dem ist sicher nicht der Fall. Die Tauchglocke hat mir z.B. richtiggehend Spaß gemacht. Also so daß ich mich jede Sekunde in BF gequält habe war es nun auch nicht. Auch die Schatzsuche unter Wasser hat Spaß gemacht, teils auch die Seeschlachten. Aber ständig war mein Hirn mit der Meldung "AC" gedanklich auf Konfrontationskurs mit der Thematik die mir vorgesetzt wurde. Und das war schade, weil das einen ständig aus der Immersion gerissen hatte. Das ist ungefähr das gleiche als würde ich ein Half-Life Echtzeitstrategiespiel spielen. Bei HL denke ich an einen Egoshooter mit Storysequenzen und abgedrehten Dingen wie der Gravity-Gun. Blöder Vergleich aber was hinkt, paßt manchmal trotzdem.

Wie gesagt hätte Ubisoft die die AC-Bestandteile aus dem Spiel gestrichen und aus dem Spiel einen AC-freien Ableger (z.B. ein Pirates Creed) ohne Assassinen, versteckte Klinge, Türme und Templer gemacht, wäre ich vielleicht sogar ganz toll damit zurecht gekommen. Die legendären Schlachten waren für meinen Geschmack sogar richtig gut gelungen und vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her teils auch knackig (wenn man die großen Pötte gejagt hat; in 1 Mission hatte man es gleich einmal mit 2 Stück davon zu tun).

Aber für mich hat das Spiel halt mit dem AC-Setting nichts bzw. fast nichts zu tun gehabt. Und damit war das Spiel bei mir schon unten durch. Und da war ich im gedanklichen Konflikt. Vielleicht auch ein Problem von mir selbst. Ich weiß es nicht. Weil es mir eben bei AC Rogue quasi 1:1 genauso geht. Vielleicht tue ich dem Spiel (BF) auch Unrecht und gebe dem irgendwann nochmal eine Chance. Aber es ist halt schwer die Erwartungen die man an den Titel hat zu unterdrücken und das annehmen was man bekommt. 

Bei Rogue kommt wie gesagt verschärfend hinzu, daß sich das Spielen als Templer 0,0 von dem unterscheidet wo man noch Assassine gewesen war. Für mich eigentlich an AC Rogue das allergrößte Manko überhaupt (neben diverser unschöner Bugs). Dabei bot der Titel sooo viel Potential. Was hätte man alles machen können mit der Basis/Grundidee "Assassine läuft zu Templer über und jagt seine ehemaligen Freunde". Allein schon vom Gameplay her, aber auch storytechnisch (nicht nur was den Neuzeitpart betrifft) trat der Teil auf der Stelle. Das neue Feature "frieren/Frost" fand ich z.B. genial. Das war aber so ziemlich das einzige neben den Schatzkarten was ich jetzt bei Rogue als positiv hervorheben würde. Der Rest war diplomatisch formuliert bestenfalls mäßig.

Bin mal gespannt auf AC Empire. Da hoffe ich ja mal, daß ich endlich mal wieder ein AC-Titel bekomme bei dem ich wieder einmal froh bin und der das AC-Fieber wieder in mir entfacht. Und hoffentlich keinen Koop oder Social-Media-Blödsinn. Das brauch ich alles nicht.

Die letzten AC-Titel die mich wirklich 100%ig überzeugt hatten war Syndicate und davor AC2. Unity war nicht schlecht, wenn dieser blöde Social Media Crap nicht gewesen wäre. Aber die richtige Hochphase von AC war die Ezio-Trilogie.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Februar 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nein, da verwechselst du etwas. Die Seeschlachten gab es das erste Mal in AC3 (da aber nur als ein paar wenigen Missionen) und Black Flag hat diese dann zum zentralen Spielelement erhoben. Ein Spin-off gab es da nie.


Ich glaube, dass Elektrostuhl von AC Rogue sprechen könnte. Das ist ein "Spin-Off" in dem Sinne, dass man hier zum ersten Mal einen Templer spielt. Und Seeschlachten sind sehr präsent in Rogue.


Btw, Spiele die angefangen auf meiner Platte gammeln, ohne dass ich bisher deren Endsequenz gesehen hätte:

- AC Unity
- Dragon Age Inquisition
- Rise of the Tomb Raider
- Hitman
- MGS V
- Pillars of Eternity
- Life is Strange
- XCOM 2
- Far Cry 4
- Shadowrun Hong Kong
- Watch_Dogs 2
- Battlefield Hardline
- Mirror's Edge Catalyst
- Company of Heroes 2
- Dragons Dogma
- Telltales Game of Thrones
- Legends of Eisenwald
- Dying Light

Und das sind nur die, die mir so auf Anhieb einfallen. Ich hab wohl echt ne Spielekrise...


----------



## Ajani (10. Februar 2017)

Die Frage ist halt, ob man wirklich keine Lust mehr auf Gaming hat oder ob es nicht an den Spielen an sich liegt? Ein paar der gelisteten Titel (DA:I oder Ubis OpenWorld) sehe ich nur als Durchschnittskost an und in sowas investiere ich keine Zeit. Letzteres ist in unserer heutigen Zeit sowieso recht begrenzt (Familie, Studium, Arbeit) und wenn man dann noch andere Hobbys neben Gaming (Sport, Lesen, etc) hat, wird es eben richtig eng. Deshalb kaufe/spiele ich nur noch das, was mir auch wirklich zusagt. ^^

Ansonsten folge ich der Regel nur dann neue Games zu kaufen, wenn ich sonst nicht mehr viel offen habe. Kenne viele Leute, die bei den Sales und diversen Deals wie verrückt zu schlagen, aber das führt halt nur zu dem berüchtigten "Pile of Shame". Und dann wissen einige einfach nicht, wo man jetzt anfangen soll.
Oder man hat tatsächlich mittlerweile so viel gespielt, dass das Meiste einen nicht mehr beeindrucken kann. Ist dann halt so, irgendwann wird man wohl jedem Hobby überdrüssig. Eine solche Phase hatte ich auch mal für 1-2 Jahre, Abstand nehmen hilft da wirklich.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und das sind nur die, die mir so auf Anhieb einfallen. Ich hab wohl echt ne Spielekrise...



Tipp:

Mach 'ne längere Pause. Darunter verstehe ich mindestens 3-6 Monate. Wenn Du innerhalb bzw. nach dieser Zeit immer noch keine Lust mehr verspürst, zu spielen, bist Du "offiziell" durch.

Ich halte es mittlerweile so, dass ich mir wirklich nur noch alle naselang ein neues Spiel kaufe, dieses erst (insofern das möglich ist) durchspiele und erst dann darüber nachdenke, mir etwas Neues zu holen.


----------



## Catalano (10. Februar 2017)

Boah...so viele Spiele auf der Festplatte, und kein Bock?
Kann ich gut verstehen. Wobei ich schon froh wäre, eine Auswahl an von drei, oder vier Spielen zu haben.

Ich spiele fast nur PS4 und das auch nur phasenweise, wie jetzt zur Zeit. Dann ruht meine Konsole wieder für Monate. Eigentlich bin ich nur ein Gelegenheitsspieler, und das erzeugt eigentlich ständige Lust zu spielen. Aber auch nur, wenn es sich um ein gutes Spiel handelt.

Scholdarr

du solltest versuchen, zu fasten und dir in Zukunft nicht so viele Spiele anzuschaffen. Wer fastet, bekommt auch wieder Appetit.


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Februar 2017)

*500h Rocket League
*
Macht nach wie vor viel Spaß, auch wenn mich einige Leute schon zur Weißglut treiben können...


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Boah...so viele Spiele auf der Festplatte, und kein Bock?


Ach, das ist nur eine Auswahl von Spielen, die ich zumindest angefangen (aber nicht durchgespielt) habe in den letzten Monaten... 

Insgesamt besitze ich noch sehr viel mehr Spiele, alleine digital sind es:

Steam:  713 
Origin:  55
Uplay:  41
GOG: 64

Ich sollte echt ne Pause mache, aber das passiert ja automatisch, wenn ich eh auf nichts Lust habe...


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Februar 2017)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> *500h Rocket League
> *
> Macht nach wie vor viel Spaß, auch wenn mich einige Leute schon zur Weißglut treiben können...



Ich bin gerade bei 40h 
Muss gestehen mein bisheriger Eindruck von der Community ist nicht so gut, was mir auch desöfteren die Lust am Spiel ein wenig nimmt. Gerade auch im 1 vs 1 sind viele Leute mit wesentlich mehr Erfahrung, gegen die ich dementsprechend keine Chance habe, absolut unausstehlich...


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade bei 40h
> Muss gestehen mein bisheriger Eindruck von der Community ist nicht so gut, was mir auch desöfteren die Lust am Spiel ein wenig nimmt. Gerade auch im 1 vs 1 sind viele Leute mit wesentlich mehr Erfahrung, gegen die ich dementsprechend keine Chance habe, absolut unausstehlich...



hm. das liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass kaum jemand 1 vs 1 spielt. 
ansonsten funktioniert das matchmaking meist recht gut, finde ich.
mich nerven ragequitter und vor allem technische probleme. es kommt in letzter zeit doch sehr häufig vor, dass spiele wegen angeblich nicht ausreichender spielerzahl gar nicht erst zustande kommen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Februar 2017)

Ich probier mich gerade mal wieder am 1999-Mode von *Bioshock Infinite*.
Bin grad an der vermutlich schwersten Stelle des Spiels, die mich heute schon einige nerven gekostet hat.


Spoiler



Die Kämpfe gegen den Geist von Lady Comstock.
Den auf dem Friedhof hab ich endlich geschaft. 2 more to go.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Februar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm. das liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass kaum jemand 1 vs 1 spielt.
> ansonsten funktioniert das matchmaking meist recht gut, finde ich.
> mich nerven ragequitter und vor allem technische probleme. es kommt in letzter zeit doch sehr häufig vor, dass spiele wegen angeblich nicht ausreichender spielerzahl gar nicht erst zustande kommen.



Klar kann sein, dass die Idioten-Quote im 1 vs 1 höher ist als es in 2 vs 2 etc. ist. Aber selbst da bin ich schon oft auf Leute getroffen, die schnell und viel beleidigen oder sich eben sehr schnell lustig machen wenn man ihrer Meinung nach zu wenig "Skill" hat  
Gibt natürlich auch positive Erfahrungen, aber die negativen sind so regelmäßig, dass es mein Online-Erlebnis bisher eben etwas überschattet. Rein vom technischen her und vom Spaßfaktor unabhängig von der Community bin ich von RL aber sehr begeistert.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Februar 2017)

Jemand schon Erfahrung sammeln können mit "The Wild Eight"?


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (11. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Dein Ernst MichaelG?
> 
> Ich lese vor nem Kauf immer Tests und Erfahrungsberichte durch. Und die meisten davon kann man in die Tonne hauen.
> Bestes Beispiel Mafia3: es gibt Tests, wo das Spiel immer noch durchschnittlich gut wegkommt und Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten wie dir, denen das Spiel gefällt. Dabei ist das Spiel für mich der allerletzte Müll (und ein paar andere Spieler teilen glücklicherweise meine Meinung).
> ...


Schau mal in meine Signatur. Auf meiner Facebook Seite hab ich einen RE7 Test.Bekomme ich Sniper Elite 4 zu Release wird es dazu auch zeitnah einen Test geben. Ich fand Resi 7 auch super mit einigen Mankos versteht sich. Das ist allerdings Meckern auf hohem Niveau in meinen Augen.Ich spiele derzeit auch Mirrors Edge Catalyst. Der Flow ist wirklich super. Zum Feierabend mal 1-2 Stunden rennen und paar Missionen machen fetzt schon.Dank Frostbite Engine auch grafisch schick umgesetzt.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade bei 40h
> Muss gestehen mein bisheriger Eindruck von der Community ist nicht so gut, was mir auch desöfteren die Lust am Spiel ein wenig nimmt. Gerade auch im 1 vs 1 sind viele Leute mit wesentlich mehr Erfahrung, gegen die ich dementsprechend keine Chance habe, absolut unausstehlich...


Wir spielen das mittlerweile regelmäßig zum Sonntag Abend unter Freunden 3vs3.Also gegen ein random 3er Team. Wir sind mittlerweile recht gut geübt auch im Zusammenspiel.Ist echt ein Überraschungshit gewesen. Lag meinem Steam Controller bei.Ein neues Skateboard Spiele a la Tony Hawks Pro Skater wäre auch mal wieder was feines denk ich mir immer bei Rocket League. BMX The Game bei Greenlight sieht in der Richtung vielversprechend aus. 

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?l=german&id=344662566


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Februar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich probier mich gerade mal wieder am 1999-Mode von *Bioshock Infinite*.
> Bin grad an der vermutlich schwersten Stelle des Spiels, die mich heute schon einige nerven gekostet hat.
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt Leute, die sich Infinite mehr als ein Mal antun?  

*duck und weg*


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Februar 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade bei 40h
> Muss gestehen mein bisheriger Eindruck von der Community ist nicht so gut, was mir auch desöfteren die Lust am Spiel ein wenig nimmt. Gerade auch im 1 vs 1 sind viele Leute mit wesentlich mehr Erfahrung, gegen die ich dementsprechend keine Chance habe, absolut unausstehlich...


Die Community besteht wirklich aus vielen Personen die extrem nerven.  Es ist aber immer von Session zu Session unterschiedlich. Manchmal erwische ich durchweg  normale Leute die nicht gleich bei jedem vermasselten Aerial einen ankotzen , aber manchmal kanns auch passieren, dass in jedem dritten Match einer gleich nach 1 Minute schon aufgeben will bei einem 1:2 und wenn man dann nachfragt was das soll kommt nur zurück, dass man ja keinen Skill hätte oder man das Spiel nicht in den nächsten Minuten lernen könne (als obs daran liegt). Genugtuung ist dann wenn man wie ich gestern einen der letzteren Sorte zugelost bekommt und man dann nachdem man  das Spiel selber in der Overtime zum Sieg entscheidet fragt ob der andere immer noch aufgeben will  (natürlich wird dann weiter gestänkert, weil der andere will ja seinen Standpunkt nicht aufgeben^^). Oft erleb ich es aber auch, dass einem Gegner dann auf die Seite springen wenn einer einen im globalen Chat so angeht. Mach ich auch immer.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Februar 2017)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> ...bei jedem vermasselten Aerial einen ankotzen...



Ich wünschte soweit wäre ich schon  Beschränke mich im Moment noch hauptsächlich auf die Basics, Aerials fallen mir noch sehr schwer. Weiß nicht, ob ich mich da sehr ungeschickt anstelle, aber das brauch vom Gefühl her, zumindest für mich, eine ganze Menge Training. Mein "Ground Game" und die Basic Sprünge klappen aber schon ziemlich gut, besiege auch ab und zu Leute, die in der Luft wesentlich besser sind als ich. Vom Rang her stecke ich glaube ich bei 1 vs 1 und 2 vs 2 jeweils so im Bereich Prospect Elite und Challenger 1. Also immerhin so unteres Mittelfeld


----------



## Homerlos (11. Februar 2017)

Laut PSN genau 100 Stunden mit This War of Mine verbracht. Damit haben nur Garden Warfare 2 und GTA 5 mehr Zeit gefressen. Und hell yeah, ich bin stolz auf diese drei in der Toplist!


Gerade das The Little Ones-DLC poliert einem aber auch die Fresse in Sachen Spielspaß. Und ist trotzdem eins meiner Lieblingsspiele. Eben gerade bin ich mit Roman ins Krankenhaus, habe unüberlegt in eine Kommode reingekuckt und wurde natürlich erschossen. Daraufhin Emilia mit Sturmgewehr und Axt ausgerüstet und zurückgekehrt. Ich gebe zu, etwas sehr Kurzschlussreaktion, aber es hat was gebracht! Und dank dem ganzen Alkohol will sich auch keiner umbringen, auch wenn Bruno kurz davor ist.

Aber ich fühle mich mies. Das war laut Spiel das letzte Krankenhaus der Stadt, und ich zerlege es auch Rachsucht. Im echten Krieg wäre ich wahrscheinlich ein Monster, irgendwo zwischen Joel und Papa Baker aus Resi 7. Und das finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Februar 2017)

Homerlos schrieb:


> Laut PSN genau 100 Stunden mit This War of Mine verbracht.



Wäre mir neu, dass das PSN Spielzeiten trackt.
Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2017)

Aktuell Mass Effect 1. Bin ungefähr gefühlt bei 60%. Die Selbstmordmission steht an. Mit etwas Glück könnte Teil 1 kommende Woche beendet sein. Spieldauer bislang grob geschätzt 18 h.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die sich Infinite mehr als ein Mal antun?
> 
> *duck und weg*


Alle mit Geschmack.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Februar 2017)

Infinite sollte man in Hochschulen  im Lehrplan behandeln, um Studenten zu zeigen, wie schlechtes  Game Design aussieht. Es gibt kaum ein anderes Spiel mit so hohem Produktionswert, das so viel falsch macht... 

Ich hab mal wieder bisschen FIFA gespielt. Das geht.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Infinite sollte man in Hochschulen  im Lehrplan behandeln, um Studenten zu zeigen, wie schlechtes  Game Design aussieht. Es gibt kaum ein anderes Spiel mit so hohem Produktionswert, das so viel falsch macht...


Hilfe, ich sehe einen Fehler in der Matrix.


----------



## Homerlos (12. Februar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass das PSN Spielzeiten trackt.
> Hab ich was verpasst?



Eigentlich fiel mir nur kein Name dafür ein, das es nunmal 100 Stunden sind. Vielleicht heißt es ja "Persönliches Spielzeiten...äähm...ääh...Netzwerk"?  Ich spiele seit längerer Zeit in Blöcken, da ich kaum noch Zeit für irgendwas habe. Außer sonnstags, der zählt nicht. 
Wäre aber mal ein praktisches Feature!


----------



## philjib (12. Februar 2017)

Kann Warhammer Vermintide empfehlen ! 
Sehr geiles Spiel, v.a. Koop mit Freunden

Vom Spielprinzip ähnlich wie L4D, macht aber vieles deutlich besser!


----------



## Sanador (12. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Infinite sollte man in Hochschulen  im Lehrplan behandeln, um Studenten zu zeigen, wie schlechtes  Game Design aussieht. Es gibt kaum ein anderes Spiel mit so hohem Produktionswert, das so viel falsch macht...
> 
> Ich hab mal wieder bisschen FIFA gespielt. Das geht.


Jetzt nicht übertreiben!
Manche stehen nun mal auf Bullet Sponge Gegner, einem nutzlosen Waffen-Upgrade-System und eine Begleiterin, die zwar für die Handlung eine sehr wichtige Rolle spielt, aber im Gameplay nur ein Versorgungsautomat ist. 


@Topic
Spiele ab und zu *Dishonored 2* und könnte manchmal kotzen, wie schnell diese verdammten Roboter mich entdecken. Und wer kam auf die brilliante Idee denen noch am Hinterkopf eine Kamera dran zubauen?
Ansonsten, super Spiel mit einem großartigen Artdesign!


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2017)

So. Mass Effect 1 ist durch. Ca. 26 h Spieldauer. Und ich hab unter Garantie nicht alle Subquests erwischt und bewußt welche abgelehnt (Glücksspiel-Manipulation z.B.) Der Abspann läuft.... Daß der Finalkampf gegen Saren so nervig war hatte ich gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung. Kaum ein Mod/Waffe hat geholfen. Nur Phasenmun. Und davon hatte ich nur Stufe II. Egal. Der Finalsoundtrack klingt genial.

Trotz alledem ist ME brillant. 

Somit geht es morgen mit ME 2 und Savegame-Import weiter. Freue mich schon richtig.


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gISlB1IdUjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



hach ja, dank ME habe ich mir auch das Album gekauft von Faunts
aber der Kampf war garnicht so mies, aber ich hatte im ersten durchgang aber auch die Maximalstufe der Waffen


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2017)

Werde ich mir auch noch holen. 

Gestern habe ich doch noch zur späten Stunde mit ME 2 angefangen (nach Klimmzügen mit Charakterimport aus Teil 1). Das einzige was mich etwas stört, daß ich die Taste Entf nicht belegen kann. Ist eigentlich prinzipiell (wegen Pfeiltastensteuerung) mein Favorit für Melee-Attacken. So hab ich das Problem und muß dazu Num 0 nehmen. Hoffentlich brauche ich Melee nicht häufiger. 

Und daß man Rennen und Benutzen auf eine Taste gelegt hatte war mir auch nicht mehr erinnerlich. Naja egal. Habe ME2 gestern noch bis zur Übernahme der Normandy II gezockt. Heute geht es weiter, wenn ich abends Zeit und Lust habe.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich prinzipiell (wegen Pfeiltastensteuerung) mein Favorit für Melee-Attacken. So hab ich das Problem und muß dazu Num 0 nehmen. Hoffentlich brauche ich Melee nicht häufiger.


Ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt die komplexe Spiele mit Pfeiltasten anstatt WASD steuern. So nach dem Motto "Hey, warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht?"


----------



## Catalano (13. Februar 2017)

@Lukecheater

auch ich finde WASD gewöhnungsbedürftig. Da vertue ich mich immer wieder. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass man Rechtshänder ist, wer weiß?


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> @Lukecheater
> 
> auch ich finde WASD gewöhnungsbedürftig. Da vertue ich mich immer wieder. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass man Rechtshänder ist, wer weiß?



Hm, also ich spiele eigentlich ausschließlich M&T und bediene als Rechtshänder die Maus logischerweise mit der rechten Hand - daher ist WASD für die linke Hand natürlich um einiges bequemer zu bedienen, als das bei den Pfeiltasten der Fall wäre.


----------



## Catalano (13. Februar 2017)

@Spassbremse

ich schiebe die Tastatur in dem Fall einfach weit nach Links auf dem Schreibtisch. Das ist dann fast das Gleiche. 

Aber ich merke gerade: das Spielt dann doch keine Rolle, ob man Recht- oder Linkshänder ist. Ein Denkfehler von mir.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2017)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt die komplexe Spiele mit Pfeiltasten anstatt WASD steuern. So nach dem Motto "Hey, warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht?"


Ganz einfach: Die Gefahr auf die Nebentasten zu rutschen ist bei Pfeiltasten ziemlich... Unwahrscheinlich. 

Eher finde ich WASD komplizierter, auch weil die ASD-Tasten versetzt zum W liegen. Ich persönlich setze mir die Bewegungs- und Aktionstasten rund um die Cursor-Tasten. Übersichtlich und intuitiv. Vor allem bei Ego-Shootern. 
Ist ja noch so als dass ich es NICHT mit WASD versucht hätte, aber nach mehreren erfolglosen Versuchen hab ich mich von dieser Tastenbelegung schnell wieder entfernt.


----------



## svd (13. Februar 2017)

Aber sehr lästig bei Spielen, welche den Nummernblock wie das Sixpack behandeln, oder wo "Shift + Nummernblock" ebenfalls einen Sixpack-Befehl auslöst.
Als Linkshänder hab ich da eh keine echte Wahl, hehe.


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. Februar 2017)

Die Demo von "Resi 7" find ich saugeil. Aber 50 Öcken? Seit letzter Woche bin ich wieder Teil der PC master race. Und als echter Herrenmensch warte ich jetzt auf einen Sale, ich hab jetzt viele Hundert Euronen an Hardware ausgegeben und spare jetzt an der Soft. So für 'nen Zwanni würde ich mir "Resi 7" kaufen.


----------



## Batze (13. Februar 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Die Demo von "Resi 7" find ich saugeil. Aber 50 Öcken? Seit letzter Woche bin ich wieder Teil der PC master race. Und als echter Herrenmensch warte ich jetzt auf einen Sale, ich hab jetzt viele Hundert Euronen an Hardware ausgegeben und spare jetzt an der Soft. So für 'nen Zwanni würde ich mir "Resi 7" kaufen.



Gibt es momentan bei mmoga für €32,99. Zwar kein Zwanniger, aber doch keine 50 Öcken, eventuell wenn du Fan der Reihe bist lohnt es sich ja für dich.

PS: Willkommen bei uns PClern. 
Und nebenbei schau des öfteren mal hier rein, da ist unser vorwiegend PC Schnäppchen Thread.


----------



## MrFob (13. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Die Gefahr auf die Nebentasten zu rutschen ist bei Pfeiltasten ziemlich... Unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Eher finde ich WASD komplizierter, auch weil die ASD-Tasten versetzt zum W liegen. Ich persönlich setze mir die Bewegungs- und Aktionstasten rund um die Cursor-Tasten. Übersichtlich und intuitiv. Vor allem bei Ego-Shootern.
> Ist ja noch so als dass ich es NICHT mit WASD versucht hätte, aber nach mehreren erfolglosen Versuchen hab ich mich von dieser Tastenbelegung schnell wieder entfernt.



Ich finde gerade das versetzte W sehr angenehm, aber vielleicht habe ich auch nur krumme Finger. 
Ausserdem finde ich es gut, dass so viele Tasten drum rum liegen, da die meisten Spiele in meinem Sortiment doch gerne mal eine n ganzen Haufen Tasten brauchen. Wenn aich dann Tab, Shift, Ctrl, Alt, Space, Q, E, R, T, F, G, C, X, und die ersten 4-5 Nummerntasten direkt in Reichweite habe hilft mir das schon  Aber es sit sicher ein Frage der Gewoehnung.

Das einzige, was ich ueberhaupt nicht packe ist, wenn quicksave nicht frei belegbar ist. Wenn das nicht auf F5 ist und ich dann merke, dass ich ein paar Stunden nicht gespeichert habe, dann flippe ich aus. Das best war mal ein Spiel, dass keine Belegung zugelassen hat, Quicksave auf F4 und Qickload (!!!0 auf F5 hatte. Mann, was hab ich diesen verdammten Ladebildschirm angeflucht!


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. Februar 2017)

Gerade die erste von drei Kampagnen in For Honor beendet. Joa, ganz nett, aber wahrlich nichts Weltbewegendes.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Februar 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gerade die erste von drei Kampagnen in For Honor beendet. Joa, ganz nett, aber wahrlich nichts Weltbewegendes.


Hat da jemand das NDA gebrochen?


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hat da jemand das NDA gebrochen?



Nö, es gibt kein Embargo 
Ist auch nicht nötig, weil das Spiel ja erst seit 21 Uhr gestern Abend spielbar ist.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (15. Februar 2017)

Nioh!


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2017)

Mass Effect 2. Macht echt Laune. Abzug gibt es nur in der B-Note für das nervige Scannen. Wenn es wenigstens nur 1 Sonde pro Planet bräuchte.

Langsam gehen die Loyalitätsmissionen für die Crew los. Mache gerade die für Jack.

Es gibt kaum ein Spiel wo ich so die Zeit vergesse. Muß jetzt in die Falle.


----------



## Catalano (15. Februar 2017)

Sicher träumst du noch von Mass Effect.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Sicher träumst du noch von Mass Effect.


Im Besonderen von Tali'Zorah. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taiwez (15. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Im Besonderen von Tali'Zorah.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Nicht eher von Miranda??


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Nicht eher von Miranda??


Nö. Die Cerberus-Tante konnte ich trotz ihrer Model-Maße nicht leiden. ^^

Und das hat sie auch zu spüren bekommen. Durfte am Ende von ME2 den Löffel abgeben. He, he. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taiwez (15. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nö. Die Cerberus-Tante konnte ich trotz ihrer Model-Maße nicht leiden. ^^
> 
> Und das hat sie auch zu spüren bekommen. Durfte am Ende von ME2 den Löffel abgeben. He, he.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Aber...dat Ass! 

(Ich bin aber auch eher der Tali-Fan)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Aber...dat Ass!
> 
> (Ich bin aber auch eher der Tali-Fan)


But... That mask!  

Aber nen geilen Arsch hatte die Tali auch. Da regt sich glatt wieder der kleine große Commander bei mir. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. Februar 2017)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Nioh!



Ach man, da wird es wohl mehr als ein Wunder brauchen, um es auf dem PC zu spielen. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2017)

Mir gefallen Tali und Kelly (die neue Psychologin seit Teil 2).


----------



## Rabowke (15. Februar 2017)

... ich find Gina Wild super! 

Nein?

Okay.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2017)

Gina Wild ist für meinen Geschmack noch snynthetischer als die weiblichen NPC bei ME. Und das will etwas heißen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2017)

Gina Wild... Ist das vielleicht diese Dame jener ME-Alienrasse die sich Shaf'Rath schimpft?



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taiwez (15. Februar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich find Gina Wild super!
> 
> Nein?
> 
> Okay.



War Miranda dann nicht ein Traum für dich? Die hatte...ALLES?


----------



## Rabowke (15. Februar 2017)

... ich hab ME2 nie gespielt, jedenfalls nicht in dem Umfang, wie ich es gern getan hätte.

Ich hab letztens ME1 inkl. HD Texture Mod installiert, einfach weil ich mir diese vielgelobte Spielereihe geben wollte, aber irgendwie ... ne? 

Keine Zeit zum Zocken, ich armer Tropf!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Februar 2017)

Ich habe heute etwas sehr interessantes gespielt. 
Darüber darf ich aber erst nächste Woche sprechen.


----------



## McDrake (15. Februar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe heute etwas sehr interessantes gespielt.
> Darüber darf ich aber erst nächste Woche sprechen.


"Interessant" finde ich immer spannend. 
Manchmal besser als "grossartig".


----------



## Rabowke (16. Februar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe heute etwas sehr interessantes gespielt.
> Darüber darf ich aber erst nächste Woche sprechen.


... los, ab ins MOD-Forum!

Da sind wir unter uns, ohne den Pöbel!


----------



## McDrake (16. Februar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Da sind wir unter uns, ohne den Pöbel!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaaaaaa Meisterrrrr


----------



## Shorty484 (16. Februar 2017)

Hab mich tatsächlich breit schlagen lassen, mir Euro Truck Simulator 2 zu holen. Tja, was soll ich sagen, online mit Kumpels in 2 Tagen 11 Stunden Spielzeit


----------



## McDrake (16. Februar 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Hab mich tatsächlich breit schlagen lassen, mir Euro Truck Simulator 2 zu holen. Tja, was soll ich sagen, online mit Kumpels in 2 Tagen 11 Stunden Spielzeit


Bin auch wieder an Elite dran (kann ähnlichen Spielmechanik vorweisen, zumindest wie ich grade spiele).
Bin inzwischen Grosshändler, bin gern gesehener Gast auf manchen Stationen (verbündet), was wiederum lukrative Aufträge bedeutet.

Meine ASP Explorer verrichtet bei diesem Spielstil sehr gute Arbeit:
Grosse Rechweite und verdammt schnell. 

Allerdings ist sie nicht so geeignet zum kämpfen. Darum nehme ich auch keine Kopfgeldmissionen an.
Jetzt spare ich bissi um mir ein gutes Schiff für jenen Geschäftszweig zu zulegen.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Februar 2017)

Mass Effect (2). Tali ist nun im Team. 60% der Planetensysteme sind gescannt. Es fehlen nur noch Loyalitätsmissionen für Miranda und wahrscheinlich Tali und Liara. Liara muß ich auch noch rekrutieren. Ebenso den Attentäter und noch einige weitere Missionen in dem Gebiet dort. Bin jetzt schon bei 20 Stunden Spielzeit in Teil 2 bei gefühlten 50% Spielfortschritt. Mir ist echt schleierhaft wie man das Spiel in deutlich unter 10 h durch haben will.

Wo ich Bioware aber rüffeln muß: Welcher (sorry) Vollhorst hat denn die DLC in das Spiel integriert ? Ich klicke mal eben die DLC-Mission "Die Ankunft" nach rund 30% Spieldauer (geschätzt) an und auf einmal merke ich während der Mission Upps storytechnisch gehört die eigentlich irgendwo zwischen ME2 und ME3 hin. Die Mission ist eigentlich ein Bindeglied zwischen Teil 2 und 3 Ergo wäre es sinnvoll gewesen, wenn die Mission erst nach dem Finale von ME2 angesprungen wäre. Wer das aber nicht beachtet.....


----------



## McDrake (16. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wo ich Bioware aber rüffeln muß: Welcher (sorry) Vollhorst hat denn die DLC in das Spiel integriert ? Ich klicke mal eben die DLC-Mission "Die Ankunft" nach rund 30% Spieldauer (geschätzt) an und auf einmal merke ich während der Mission Upps storytechnisch gehört die eigentlich irgendwo zwischen ME2 und ME3 hin. Die Mission ist eigentlich ein Bindeglied zwischen Teil 2 und 3 Ergo wäre es sinnvoll gewesen, wenn die Mission erst nach dem Finale von ME2 angesprungen wäre. Wer das aber nicht beachtet.....



Ja, das ist natürlich sehr übel gemacht.
Jener DLC kkam ja wirklich sehr spät raus, wenn ich mich recht erinnere und war ziemlich passen DAMALS.
Aber den einfach so auf dem Tablet zu servieren, ohne Vorwarnung, ist ziemlich ungeschickt.


----------



## Catalano (16. Februar 2017)

Habe heute Abend noch mal versucht, Skyrim eine Chance zugeben. Habe da irgend so eine Mission gemacht und mich gezwungen, es irgendwo zu mögen. Etwa 2 Stunden gespielt. 
Aber ich kann einfach nicht. Es will mir verdammt nochmal nicht gefallen, dieses Spiel.


----------



## Tyranidis (17. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mich gerade an Empire: Total War dran gesetzt. Ich weiß, ist schon uralt, aber die Total War-Reihe ist bisher komplett an mir vorbei gegangen und da dachte ich mir, ich fange mit dem ersten Teil an, den ich habe 
Aktuell habe ich eine Große Kampagne mit den Polen/Litauern angefangen und spiele nebenbei die Road to Independance und bin dort jetzt im Unabhängigkeitskrieg. 

Ich weiß noch nicht was ich vom Spiel halten soll. Die Kämpfe laufen immer mehr oder weniger gleich ab. Artillerie-Beschuss, Kavallerie auf die Flanken, Infanterie nach vorne und gib ihm. Ab und zu muss ich mal die Positionen wechseln, weil der Gegner einen Ausfallversuch mit seiner Kavallerie unternimmt. Das war es dann aber auch schon. Nach jetzt so 20-30 Kämpfen muss ich sagen, dass ich schon anfange die Kämpfe automatisch zu berechnen, weil es langsam keinen Spaß mehr macht. Ähnliches Bild bei den Seegefechten. 
Zum Strategieteil: Ich komme aus der Civilization-Ecke und bin da halt auch anderes gewohnt. Bis jetzt ist das alles sehr oberflächlich. 5 Minister mit 4 oder 5 Sternen sind nach 5 Runden kein Problem. Die Wahlen zu gewinnen, kein Problem. Einkommen generieren, kein Problem. Forschung, kein Problem... übersehe ich da was, oder ist das wirklich so simpel?
Einzig die Diplomatieoptionen finde ich sehr gut gelungen. Da kann man schön mit den Bündnissen spielen und die Nationen auch gegeneinander ausspielen. 

Aber ob ich nur deswegen noch lange weiterspielen werde, weiß ich nicht. Ist das in den nachfolgenden Total War Titeln auch so?


----------



## Sanador (17. Februar 2017)

*Halo Wars 2*
Hab es mal mit einem Gamepad ausprobiert und bin positiv überrascht, wie gut es damit funktioniert.
Ansonsten, toll inszeniert und endlich mal wieder ein RTS mit hohem Budget.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Februar 2017)

Mass Effect 2. 28 h sind vorbei und das Omega-Portal immer noch nicht durchquert. Bin gerade auf Illium. Liara holen, Mirandas Schwester suchen u.s.w. Muß auch noch den Reaper-Code holen und eine andere Nebenmission (infizierte Profukzionsstraße) lösen. Das sind so die offenen Missionen die mir einfallen.

Heute war als Mission auch mal wieder ein DLC dabei (Operation Overlord). Bioware hat manchmal echt Humor. Eine Cutszene war eine dezente Anspielung auf Ritter der Kokosnuß. Ein Mech kommt, Shepard schießt ihm den Waffenarm ab. Dann greift der Mech mit dem 2. Arm nach der Waffe. Peng. 2. Arm ab. Der Mech guckt nur bedröppelt und rennt dann weg.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Februar 2017)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider*

45 Stunden. 93% komplettiert. Seit der abgeschlossenen Story hab ich einige Story-Levels als Punktangriff-Levels wiederholt gespielt, mich zuletzt aber mehr dem Ausdauer-Modus gewidmet. Gefällt mir unerwartet gut, da man sich dort diversen Herausforderungen stellen und gewählte Vorgabe-Ziele zu erfüllen versuchen kann. Überhaupt ist der Überlebensaspekt hierbei spannend umgesetzt, weil man neben der Suche nach Artefakten und Krypten auch auf ausreichende Nahrung und Körperwärme achten muss, und daneben sind ja noch die Gefahren in Form von Raubtieren und Trinity-Einheiten. Mal schauen wieviele Stunden da noch landen werden... Gewiss noch ne Menge, weil ich noch voll auf Achievement-Jagd bin. Dabei wartet doch "Kalte Finsternis" darauf auch mal durchgespielt zu werden. 

*Mirror's Edge Catalyst*

Story zu gut 50% erfüllt, wobei ich mich heute für 2 Stunden fast nur den Nebenmissionen gewidmet hab. Die sind nicht weniger spannend, bieten schöne zeitkritische Kurieraufgaben, Klettermissionen oder andere Aufträge die man teilweise ohne Runner-Vision meistern muss. Insgesamt recht abwechslungsreich. Aber egal ob nun Haupt- oder Nebemissionen, es treibt den Puls immer wieder in derartige Höhen dass es einem glatt die Sprache verschlägt. 

Das Teil ist pures Adrenalin. 



Spoiler



Einzig die Tatsache dass die NPC-Gesichter in Ingame-Grafik so steif und altbacken aussehen finde ich angesichts der starken Frostbite-Engine leicht enttäuschend. Da merkt man leider immer wieder dass die chicen Story-Cutscenes wieder "nur" gerendert sind.

Aber ansonsten ist und bleibt es ein prachtvolles Erlebnis für Augen und Ohren. 



*Leute, kauft es euch!!! Faith verdient einen dritten Teil. Spiele wie dieses braucht die Games-Landschaft. 
*


----------



## Ajani (18. Februar 2017)

Aktuell mal wieder bisschen StarCraft 2, also die Kampagne Legacy of the Void.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Februar 2017)

Und wieder ein paar Stunden ME 2. Samara und Thane sind im Team. Auch der Shadow Broker DLC ist durch. Liara ist extern hilfreich.

Habe noch 3 Sternensysteme zu scannen. Zaed muß geholfen werden, die Reaper FPS beschafft werden und es gibt auch so noch 2-3 Nebenmissionen bevor ich an das Omega-Portal denken kann. Bisher sind 38 h ins Spiel geflossen


----------



## MichaelG (20. Februar 2017)

Mass Effect 2 ist durch. Meine Romanze Kelly ist tot. WTF?

Werde morgen den Spielstand in ME3 importieren. Spieldauer war im Endeffekt 42 h.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2017)

Ich musste gerade schauen wer überhaupt nochmal diese Kelly war. 

Der Herr Michael hat's also mit dem Yeoman getrieben. Das wäre in ungefähr eine ähnliche Affäre wie wenn Captain Kirk es mit Janice Rand versucht hätte.

Ne, ne, ne... Commander und Captains sind doch alle gleich. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shorty484 (20. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mass Effect 2 ist durch. Meine Romanze Kelly ist tot. WTF?
> 
> Werde morgen den Spielstand in ME3 importieren. Spieldauer war im Endeffekt 42 h.


Die arme Kelly, da ist wohl jemand zu spät durchs Omega-Portal gereist


----------



## MichaelG (20. Februar 2017)

Das alles wegen der Loyalitätsmission für Legion. Naja shit happens. Wird eh nicht der letzte ME-Durchgang gewesen sein. Aber daran konnte ich mich nicht erinnern, daß ich Leute geopfert habe wenn ich die Mission Omega erst nach Legions Loyalitätsmission angegangen war. Ist auch schon eine ganze Ecke her gewesen wo ich das Spiel gezockt habe.  Heute Abend geht es wenn es soweit klappt (Spielstandimport) mit ME3 weiter.

PS: Aber hat jemand Ahnung wegen des Phänomens, daß ich nach rund 50% der Spielzeit beginnend in Außenmissionen häufiger mal "durch die Luft laufe" und festhänge was nur ein Neustart beheben kann ? Sprich ich will die Treppen in einem Gebäudekomplex herunter laufen schwebe aber auf einmal in der Luft. Oder vor Kisten auch ähnlich. Zum Glück habe ich kurz vorher meistens einen manuellen Speicherstand gehabt.

Gibt es da für die Origin-Fassung von ME2 einen externen Patch oder Roundwork ? Oder muß ich damit leben ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das alles wegen der Loyalitätsmission für Legion. Naja shit happens. Wird eh nicht der letzte ME-Durchgang gewesen sein. Aber daran konnte ich mich nicht erinnern, daß ich Leute geopfert habe wenn ich die Mission Omega erst nach Legions Loyalitätsmission angegangen war.



Eigentlich sollte diese immer machbar sein.
Wichtig ist, dass man die Mission mit dem Reaper FFS als allerletztes macht.
Danach hat man imo Zeit noch Legions Loyalitätsmission zu machen und dann wird die Entführung getriggert.
Nach der Entführung sollte man nichts mehr offen haben und sofort hinterher. Dann überlebt die Crew auch.


----------



## McDrake (20. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> PS: Aber hat jemand Ahnung wegen des Phänomens, daß ich nach rund 50% der Spielzeit beginnend in Außenmissionen häufiger mal "durch die Luft laufe" und festhänge was nur ein Neustart beheben kann ? Sprich ich will die Treppen in einem Gebäudekomplex herunter laufen schwebe aber auf einmal in der Luft. Oder vor Kisten auch ähnlich. Zum Glück habe ich kurz vorher meistens einen manuellen Speicherstand gehabt.


Meinst du sowas?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte ich auch ab und zu in den Aussenmissionen.
Ist mir aber nicht aufgefallen, dass das mit dem Fortschritt des Spiels zu tun hat.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2017)

... ich bin im Moment immer noch mit WoW beschäftigt, 2x die Woche Raid. 

Wenn dann noch Zeit bleibt, dann drehe ich ein paar Runden bei Forza 3.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Februar 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jepp. Kam bei mir wie gesagt erst in der 2. Hälfte des Spiels und betraf auch nur ausschließlich Shepard. Und dann immer mit einer Art Freeze.Gibt es da eine Art Roundwork ?


----------



## MichaelG (20. Februar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte diese immer machbar sein.
> Wichtig ist, dass man die Mission mit dem Reaper FFS als allerletztes macht.
> Danach hat man imo Zeit noch Legions Loyalitätsmission zu machen und dann wird die Entführung getriggert.
> Nach der Entführung sollte man nichts mehr offen haben und sofort hinterher. Dann überlebt die Crew auch.



Also ich hatte nur die Mission mit der Reaper FFS und danach (nach dem Überfall auf die Normandy) die Mission für Legion. Danach bin ich umgehend durch das Omega 4-Portal durch. Davor hatte ich den Rest (einschließlich der Mission für Zaed, Feuergänger-Missionen u.s.w. schon komplett durch. Ich hab nicht mal mehr Planeten gescannt. Das Scannen hatte ich vor der Beschaffung der FFS erledigt. Von daher.....


----------



## Catalano (20. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte ja vor einiger Zeit Skyrim gekauft. Und von der ersten Minute an, fand ich das Spiel nicht gut. Ich konnte damit so gar nichts anfangen.
Dann hatte ich es nach zwei Stunden Spielzeit links liegen gelassen.

Gestern habe ich mich gezwungen, dem Spiel nochmal eine Chance zu geben. Ich dachte, ich müsste mich vielleicht nur daran gewöhnen. Aber Fehlanzeige. Ich fand das Spiel einfach nur zum übergeben schlecht. 

Also habe ich etwas getan, wovor ich mich gefürchtet hatte. Und zwar, habe ich mir Fallout 4 zugelegt, obwohl ich Angst hatte, dass es mich genauso ankotzen könnte, wie Skyrim.

Jetzt habe ich es etwa eine Stunde lang angespielt und bin positiv überrascht. Es gefällt mir richtig gut. Bisher ist mir das Spiel sympathisch. Ob das so bleibt, wird sich nun zeigen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Februar 2017)

Mass Effect 3. Der Charakterimport lief entgegen Teil 1 zu Teil 2 von Teil 2 zu Teil 3 in Sekunden und problemlos. 

Macht echt Laune. Schon 4 h versenkt.


----------



## McDrake (20. Februar 2017)

Batman Arkham Knight heute kurz angespielt. 
Für 5.- konnte man ja nicht viel falsch machen.

Sieht auch mit Detail "niedrig" recht gut aus und läuft so gegen zwischen 30 und 60 FPS.
Bissi höhere Einstellung ubd meine 760 fängt an zu ächzen.

Werd den Titel dann wohl mit der nächsten GraKa spielen. Aber es sagt mir schon jetzt mehr zu, als der letzte Teil.
Hat einfach wieder das Feeling. 
Ich kanns irgendwie nicht beschreiben.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Februar 2017)

Kurz Rocksteady.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Februar 2017)

hab mal Resi 7 weiter gezockt und etwas gestreamt 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G1bcHDcNdJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Catalano (20. Februar 2017)

"Hab das Gefühl, da kommt noch mal so nen Fettsack"

Das sagt meine Freundin jeden Tag, wenn ich um die Ecke komme.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Februar 2017)

30 Stunden *Horizon: Zero Dawn* jetzt auf der Uhr und ca. 67% Progression.
Es ist im moment schwer erträglich, dass der Körper nach Schlaf verlangt.


----------



## McDrake (21. Februar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> 30 Stunden *Horizon: Zero Dawn* jetzt auf der Uhr und ca. 67% Progression.
> Es ist im moment schwer erträglich, dass der Körper nach Schlaf verlangt.



Hast du danach wenigstens Urlaub?
Du musst dich bis Mass Effect doch wieder erholt haben!!!!


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Die Gefahr auf die Nebentasten zu rutschen ist bei Pfeiltasten ziemlich... Unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Eher finde ich WASD komplizierter, auch weil die ASD-Tasten versetzt zum W liegen. Ich persönlich setze mir die Bewegungs- und Aktionstasten rund um die Cursor-Tasten. Übersichtlich und intuitiv. Vor allem bei Ego-Shootern.
> Ist ja noch so als dass ich es NICHT mit WASD versucht hätte, aber nach mehreren erfolglosen Versuchen hab ich mich von dieser Tastenbelegung schnell wieder entfernt.


Sowas kann ich halt einfach Null nachvollziehen. Ich mein wenn dein Mittelfinger auf W liegt, dein Ringfinger auf A und dein Zeigefinger auf D, dann ist doch völlig egal, ob die leicht versetzt angeordnet sind denn du landest doch automatische mit deinem Mittelfinger auf  S. Du bist ja sowieso meistens auf W.  Und das mit dem rutschen...  deine Hand bewegt sich ja nicht von der Stelle, da du im Gegensatz zu den Pfeiltasten die anderen Finger schon da liegen hast  wo du sie brauchst. Bei den Pfeiltasten musst du ja dann jedes Mal mit der ganzen Hand hochrutschen um was anderes zu bedienen. Vor allem bei Ego-Shootern (z.B. CS:GO) braucht sowas doch viel zu viel Zeit. Naja, jeder so wie es für ihn bequemer ist, auch wenn es keinen Sinn macht^^


----------



## Exar-K (21. Februar 2017)

Für Feierabendspieler, die dem Singleplayer frönen, ist es eigentlich egal ob Pfeiltasten, WASD, oder eine exotische Eigenbelegung genutzt wird.
Klar verknotet man sich eventuell mal die Finger, aber letztendlich macht das beim gemütlichen vor sich hin Spielen keinen großen Unterschied.
Etwas heikler könnte es je nach Genre mal auf hohen Schwierigkeitsgraden werden, aber das spielt ja auch nicht jeder.

Klar ist aber, dass man kompetitive Spiele im Multiplayer damit nicht anständig bedienen kann.
Zumindest nicht, wenn man höhere Ambitionen in dem entsprechenden Spiel hat.
Bei teilweise 3-5 gleichzeitig zu drückenden Tasten gehen der Variante mit den Pfeiltasten schlicht die Möglichkeiten aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2017)

Mir ist klar dass die MP-Elite nix außer WASD nutzen kann / will, soll sie auch, aber dass ein nicht zu unterschätzender Teil an Spieler die Cursor-Tasten bevorzugt ist nunmal auch eine Tatsache die man nicht ausblenden kann. Warum gibt es sonst seit Jahrzehnten die Möglichkeit der frei belegbaren Tastatur? 

Zumal es sogar ab und an Stunk gibt/gab wenn gewisse Spiele vom Fleck weg keine Cursor-Tasten belegen lassen, was nun total unsinnig ist. "Dead Space 1" war beispielsweise solch eines.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2017)

Das einzige, was ich im Augenblick mehr oder minder 'kompetitiv', spiele, ist WoW als Schurke. Hier sind auch meine Tasten rund um WASD belegt, teilweise mit Doppelbelegung mit Shift.

Außerdem empfinde ich Pfeiltasten als Rechtshänder irgendwie nicht ergonomisch, weil ich entweder die Tastatur zu weit nach links schieben muss, damit mein linker Arm 'gerade' ist, oder wenn die Tastatur da bleibt, meinen linken Arm 'verbiegen' muss.

Macht irgendwie keinen Sinn.

Ich hab eine 13 EUR Tastatur, d.h. weder beleuchtet noch sonst was, und ich treffe immer alle Tasten, selbst bei Dunkelheit. Wer blind schreiben kann, kann auch blind WASD spielen ... behaupte ich einfach mal!


----------



## Exar-K (21. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mir ist klar dass die MP-Elite nix außer WASD nutzen kann / will, soll sie auch


Es gibt da durchaus auch ein paar Leute, die mit Pfeiltasten spielen.
Dann liegt die Tastatur aber weit nach links und schräg oben versetzt. Dadurch haben sie mehr Spielraum für die Maus und sind näher am Monitor.
Ist sicherlich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und imo gleichen die Vorteile nicht die Nachteile aus, aber Exoten gibt es überall. 


Edit:
Beispiel gefunden



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2017)

Naja, das da oben ist aber ein sehr extremes Beispiel. Ich muss Dank der sehr breiten Tastaturschublade meines Computertischs weder die Tastatur noch  die Maus großartig versetzen. Würde auch keinen Sinn machen. Warum sollte ich beide Geräte kilometerweit voneinander trennen? 
Und so wie der Typ, fast mit der Nase am Bildschirm, könnte und würde ich nie spielen. Der braucht eher nen ordentlichen Tisch... Oder ne Brille... Oder beides. [emoji23] 

Hatte noch nie Probleme als Rechtshänder und Cursor-Tasten-Nutzer auch schnellere Spiele wie Egoshooter zu spielen. Geht auch, ohne gleich zu übertreiben. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (21. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mir ist klar dass die MP-Elite nix außer WASD nutzen kann / will, soll sie auch, aber dass ein nicht zu unterschätzender Teil an Spieler die Cursor-Tasten bevorzugt ist nunmal auch eine Tatsache die man nicht ausblenden kann. Warum gibt es sonst seit Jahrzehnten die Möglichkeit der frei belegbaren Tastatur?
> 
> Zumal es sogar ab und an Stunk gibt/gab wenn gewisse Spiele vom Fleck weg keine Cursor-Tasten belegen lassen, was nun total unsinnig ist. "Dead Space 1" war beispielsweise solch eines.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Eben. Oder Conflict Global Storm. Ich kann mich einfach nicht (richtig) an WASD gewöhnen und freue mich bei jedem Spiel, wenn ich die Pfeiltasten belegen kann und hasse es, wenn das nicht möglich ist oder mit Krampf. Ich komme mit Pfeiltasten deutlich schneller und besser zurecht. Und das schon seit über 20 Jahren.

Und bei allen Teilen von Mass Effect rege ich mich darüber auf, daß ich den Block mit Einfügen/Entfernen, Bild auf/ab, Pos 1. usw. nicht nutzen kann. Daß diese nicht belegbar sind ist echt nicht nachvollziehbar. Bei fast allen anderen Spielen geht das doch auch. Das sind z.B. meine typischen Tasten für Dinge wie Melee (Entf) oder halt benutzen auf Entf. wenn ich kein Melee brauche, Zoom (Sniper) Ende und Bild ab hinlegen. Shift rechts sprinten, Strg rechts ducken u.s.w. Je nach Spiel und Steuerungsoptionen.

Wie die Mehrheit das sieht ist mir vollkommen Wurst. Für mich persönlich ist die Steuerung subjektiv so ergonomischer. Auch wenn ich für einige Optionen mal schnell nach links greifen muß (H heilen, R nachladen oder halt T für Holster/Waffe wegstecken) und ja, je nachdem liegt die Tastatur weiter links, weil ich die Maus mit rechts bediene und die Pfeiltasten mit der linken Hand (auch wenn ich Rechtshänder bin).


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2017)

... kürzen wir es ab, nur Mädchen spielen mit Cursortasten. Oder alte Männer. Oder slb79, was bei der vorgenannten Klassifizierung wohl irgendwo mittendrin liegt!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2017)

Was interessiert mich das Gesülze von ergrauten Opas mit Rücken-/Knieproblemen die WoW mit WASD spielen... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (21. Februar 2017)

Falsch. Individualisten stehen zu ihren Besonderheiten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Falsch. Individualisten stehen zu ihren Besonderheiten.


Und andere wie unser Rabauke  dass sie eben nicht flexibel sein können/wollen. 

Sag "Nein" zum WASD-Zwang! JETZT! 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Februar 2017)

Jeder soll doch einfach so spielen, wie er mag, oder? 

Ich habe überhaupt nix gegen Pfeiltasten, oder deren Benutzung, aber ich ziehe auch "WASD" vor, einfach weil ich dort auch noch problemlos schnellen Zugriff auf "Q", "E", "R" "F", "Y", "X", "C", sowie "Tab", "Shift", "Strg" und "Alt" habe. Auch lassen sich die Ziffern von 1-5 schnell erreichen. 

Die Pfeiltasten sind für meinen Geschmack dagegen zu isoliert, ich habe maximal einigermaßen guten Zugriff auf "Strg, "Shift", "Return", "entf", ende", Pgdown" und im Falle eines vorhandenen Numblocks auf die "0", "1", "2", evtl. noch "4" und "5".


----------



## Taiwez (21. Februar 2017)

Wenn's um Shooter geht, präferiere ich auf jeden Fall WASD. Strategie mit Maus und Hotkeys, den Rest meistens tatsächlich nur per Controller. [emoji1]


----------



## Catalano (21. Februar 2017)

Hab mal ne Frage zu Fallout 4 auf PS4:

Habs gerade erst angefangen und bin noch in der Basis, habe gerade den Schlagstock und die Pistole bekommen. Ich kann aber bis her kein Inventar öffnen. Habe gelesen, dass man dafür einen Pip Boy benötigt. 
Findet man dieses Ding noch, oder ist es von Anfang an dabei?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Februar 2017)

Einfach weiter spielen.


----------



## Catalano (21. Februar 2017)

Okay.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Februar 2017)

Den Pipboy bekommst Du kurz vor Verlassen der Vault. Ist ziemlich zu Beginn des Spieles.


----------



## Catalano (21. Februar 2017)

Ah ok. Habs mir inzwischen gedacht. 
Wollte heute eigentlich weiter spielen, aber mir fehlt die Lust.


----------



## Scholdarr (21. Februar 2017)

FIFA 16 (PC)
Jewel Legend (Mobile)
Score! World Goals (Mobile)


----------



## MichaelG (21. Februar 2017)

Mass Effect 3. Und schon ist die Spieldauer 2-stellig.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> [...]
> Jewel Legend (Mobile)
> Score! World Goals (Mobile)


Ich werde nie verstehen, warum man(n) irgendwelche Mobile Spiele ... spielt?!


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Februar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich werde nie verstehen, warum man(n) irgendwelche Mobile Spiele ... spielt?!


Zur Entspannung natürlich.


----------



## Catalano (22. Februar 2017)

Hab heute Fallout 4 weiter gespielt. Jetzt habe ich dieses dämliche Pipboy.

Bin jetzt in dem Wohnviertel, wo das Haus mit der Werkbank usw steht. 
Vom Spielprinzip ist es ja tatsächlich so, wie Skyrim. Aber viel besser. Wenigstens redet der Spielcharakter selbst auch und das Setting finde ich geil.

Aber die ganzen Funktionen erschlagen mich ein wenig. 

Da gibt es z.B. diese Skyll Liste (mit den ganzen Männeken, wo man Stärke usw erhöhen kann).
Ich kann da z.B. überall die Sternchen voll auffüllen (Rang erhöhen). Aber, sobald ich einen Skyll weiter gehe, und dann wieder zurückgehe, sind die Sternchen wieder weg. Ich verstehe dieses System noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2017)

Mass Effect 3 [emoji7]


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Februar 2017)

XGIII. Über Emulator am PC, meine PS2 wird von Freundin als DVD Player genutzt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Hab heute Fallout 4 weiter gespielt. Jetzt habe ich dieses dämliche Pipboy.
> 
> Bin jetzt in dem Wohnviertel, wo das Haus mit der Werkbank usw steht.
> Vom Spielprinzip ist es ja tatsächlich so, wie Skyrim. Aber viel besser. Wenigstens redet der Spielcharakter selbst auch und das Setting finde ich geil.
> ...


Du hättest lieber Fallout 3 oder Fallout New Vegas spielen sollen. Die sind beide deutlich besser (und gleichzeitig deutlich billiger) als der vierte Teil. Dennoch weiterhin viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Catalano (23. Februar 2017)

Ich habe ja mal Fallout 3 angespielt, vor längerer Zeit. Und es hatte mir so gar nicht gefallen.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Ich habe ja mal Fallout 3 angespielt, vor längerer Zeit. Und es hatte mir so gar nicht gefallen.


Hm. Warum hast du dann mit Fallout 4 angefangen? Das ist ja praktisch dasselbe, nur eben etwas schlechter...


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Da gibt es z.B. diese Skyll Liste (mit den ganzen Männeken, wo man Stärke usw erhöhen kann).
> Ich kann da z.B. überall die Sternchen voll auffüllen (Rang erhöhen). Aber, sobald ich einen Skyll weiter gehe, und dann wieder zurückgehe, sind die Sternchen wieder weg. Ich verstehe dieses System noch nicht so ganz.



Das ist nur die Anzeige um zu sehen, welche Effekte du bei welchem Sternen-Rang bekommst. Du musst erst einmal im Level aufsteigen, um eine Fähigkeit um einen Stern zu erhöhen, erst dann kannst du diese Werte permanent erhöhen. Das Level-up wird dir angezeigt, wenn du XP kriegst (Anzeige am linken Bildschirmrand beim Erfüllen von Aufgaben/Erledigen von Gegnern). Und es steht auch im Pip-Boy ganz unten, falls du noch Skill-Punkte übrig hast.


----------



## Catalano (23. Februar 2017)

Aha...okay Peter, jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Danke für deine Erklärung. Im Grunde ganz einfach.



> Hm. Warum hast du dann mit Fallout 4 angefangen? Das ist ja praktisch dasselbe, nur eben etwas schlechter...



Ich habe damals Fallout 3 auf dem PC gespielt. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, was mich gestört hatte. Ich glaube es war zum einen die Bedienung mit Tastatur, und zum anderen der Spielbeginn, der mich vor großen Rätseln gestellt hatte. Da gab es glaub ich nichtmal sowas, wie eine Einleitung.

Bei Fallout 4 hingegen mag ich, wie das Spiel beginnt. Irgendwie ist mir da sehr viel klarer, was überhaupt Sache ist. 

Vielleicht empfinden Rollenspielfans Fallout 3 als besser, weil Fallout 4 Actionslastiger ist? Ich weiß es nicht.
Für mich könnte Fallout 4 sogar noch ein wenig mehr zum Shooter tendieren, mit weniger Rollenspiel und Sandbox Elementen. 

Jetzt z.B. kann ich eine Siedlung bauen. Da gibt es viel Kram, was man machen kann. Ob das aber wirklich so sinnvoll ist, oder nur reiner Zeitvertreib? Nach meinem Geschmack könnte sowas simpler sein.


----------



## Catalano (23. Februar 2017)

mmmhh...wenn ich jetzt genauer drüber nachdenke, hab ich zur Zeit einfach Bock auf ballern und Waffen.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Februar 2017)

Na dafür gibts ja wahrlich genug Spiele...


----------



## Catalano (23. Februar 2017)

Ja. Ich überlege schon ne Weile, ob ich mir Battlefield 1 besorgen soll. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich nur Online interessant, oder?


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Februar 2017)

Spiel Doom


----------



## Catalano (23. Februar 2017)

> Spiel Doom



Da war ich nie ein Fan von, aber ich kanns ja mal irgendwann versuchen.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Wenigstens redet der Spielcharakter selbst auch und das Setting finde ich geil.



Wobei genau das einer der Punkte ist, die vielen Leuten (mir eingeschlossen) nicht gefallen haben. Schließlich spielt man hier keinen festgelegten Charakter, wie z. B. Geralt von Riva in den Witcher Spielen. Das Problem ist: Durch die Stimme und die Betonung (und die Tatsache, dass man in den meisten Fällen immer das gleiche sagt, nur mit anderer Wortwahl) geht der Fakt, dass man sich einen individuellen Charakter erstellen kann, fast völlig verloren. Man spielt quasi also immer wieder den gleichen Charakter, egal ob dieser nun "böse" oder "gut" ist oder alt oder jung, ein Pazifist oder ein blutgurgelndes Schwein ... die immer gleiche Stimme und Betonung drückt einem Charakter immer einen bestimmten Charakter auf und das stört mich in einem Rollenspiel, in dem ich einen eigenen Charakter erstellen kann, schon sehr. 

Ich hoffe daher, dass dieses Feature nächsten Elder Scrolls entweder rausfliegt oder zumindest optional bleibt. Ein Khajiit-Dieb sollte nicht genauso sprechen, wie ein Nord-Krieger. Da klicke ich die Antwort lieber nur an und denke mir, wie in einem Buch, die Stimme und die Betonung.




Catalano schrieb:


> Vielleicht empfinden Rollenspielfans Fallout 3 als besser, weil Fallout 4 Actionslastiger ist? Ich weiß es nicht.
> Für mich könnte Fallout 4 sogar noch ein wenig mehr zum Shooter tendieren, mit weniger Rollenspiel und Sandbox Elementen.



Das Problem an Fallout 4 ist für mich weniger, dass es actionlastiger ist (die Waffenmechanik finde ich deutlich besser, als in Fallout 3). Das Problem ist: Es ist weniger Rollenspiel. Fallout 4 ist ein prima Open World Shooter, aber als Rollenspiel versagt das Ding aufgrund vieler Punkte (nicht nur die Sache mit der Sprachausgabe und die eingeschränkten Dialogoptionen). Das Questdesign ist größtenteils lieblos, die Charakterwerte haben kaum Einfluss auf das eigene Handeln, man hat kaum Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten außer "etwas machen" und "etwas nicht machen". Die NPCs sind größtenteils stinklangweilig usw. Die Liste kann lang werden. Das Ödland zu erkunden hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht, aber auf Quests hatte ich kaum Lust.

Fallout 4 war sicher kein schlechtes Spiel, aber ich hoffe, dass man diese Richtung der spielerischen Vereinfachungen und Limitierungen nicht auch ins nächste Elder Scrolls übernimmt. Es ist ja schön, wenn man neue, moderne Features einbaut, aber dass dafür alte Features rausfliegen, die doch niemanden gestört haben (ganz im Gegenteil), gefällt mir nicht. Seit Morrowind hat die Reihe einfach soviel an spielerischer und inhaltlicher Tiefe verloren ... wäre schade, wenn das immer so weiterginge.

Noch ein Video zum Thema, das ich vor kurzem gesehen habe. Ich hoffe, Bethesda schaut/hört bei diesem Herrn genau zu:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=REuZeHGb4uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Catalano (23. Februar 2017)

Ah okay, ich verstehe deinen Standpunkt, Neawoulf.
Da unterscheiden sich unsere Geschmäcker. Bzw. habe ich noch keine großen Erfahrungen mit Rollenspielen. 

Ich persönlich spiele lieber einen vorgegeben Charakter und mag es, wenn die Dialog-Auswahl begrenzt ist, weil ich mich nicht in irgendwelchem Gesabbel verlieren möchte. 
Auch mag ich es mehr, wenn Fähigkeiten und Charakterausbau sich auf wenige Bereiche beschränken. 

Bei The Witcher 3 fand ich das alles z.B. sehr ausgewogen und stimmig. Mehr muss aber nicht sein. 

Aber ich verstehe gut, was dein/euer Reiz an puren Rollenspielen ist. Ich habe damit nur noch keine großen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Da war ich nie ein Fan von, aber ich kanns ja mal irgendwann versuchen.


Schau dir mal Bulletstorm an, nachdem das jetzt endlich vom Index genommen wurde. Gibts auch schon für ganz kleines Geld.  

Weitere Empfehlungen für gute Shooter: Metro LL/2033, Call of Juarez: Gunslinger,  Sniper Elite 3/4,  Crysis 1-3,  Far Cry 3/4,  Battlefield Bad Company 2.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Ah okay, ich verstehe deinen Standpunkt, Neawoulf.
> Da unterscheiden sich unsere Geschmäcker. Bzw. habe ich noch keine großen Erfahrungen mit Rollenspielen.
> 
> Ich persönlich spiele lieber einen vorgegeben Charakter und mag es, wenn die Dialog-Auswahl begrenzt ist, weil ich mich nicht in irgendwelchem Gesabbel verlieren möchte.
> ...



Japp, ist wohl Geschmackssache. Ich bin halt Fan von sehr klassischen Rollenspielmechaniken, die an Pen & Paper Regelsysteme erinnern, wo von allen und für alles gewürfelt wird und wo ich trotzdem noch die maximale Freiheit habe, mit der Spielwelt und sämtlichen NPCs zu interagieren, Entscheidungen zu treffen und den Charakter zu schaffen, den ich mag. The Witcher 3 fand ich aus Storytelling- und Questdesign-Sicht auch toll, aber in Sachen Gameplay gefallen mir da andere Rollenspiele deutlich besser. Ich bin halt jemand, der vor Spielstart gerne erstmal ne halbe Stunde lang damit beschäftigt, an den Charakterwerten herumzuschrauben und mir ein Konzept zu überlegen, wer mein Charakter ist und was seine Ziele sind  Und Rätsel natürlich. Ich liebe es, wenn ich in Spielen (gut in die Welt integrierte) Rätsel lösen muss. Kämpfe und Action gehören für mich in Rollenspielen zu den eher untergeordneten Punkten.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Februar 2017)

Witcher 3 ist ja eigentlich auch ein Action Adventure...


----------



## Catalano (23. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht komme ich eines Tages auch noch auf den selben Geschmack. Ich denke, in solche Rollenspiele muss man aber auch Zeit investieren, chillige Tage/Abende haben, an denen man sich damit beschäftigt.
Das fehlt mir zur Zeit. Ich brauche im Moment kurzweilige Action, und/oder eine unterhaltsame Story, um mich kurzzeitig abzulenken. 



> Witcher 3 ist ja eigentlich auch ein Action Adventure...



Das stimmt.


----------



## golani79 (23. Februar 2017)

Shooter?

Da kann ich *Wolfenstein The New Order* und *Wolfenstein The Old Blood* empfehlen - mit denen hatte ich sehr viel Spaß!


----------



## Homerlos (23. Februar 2017)

Die Ghost Recon Wildland Beta macht Spaß. Aber auch irgendwie nicht, weil sie in drei Spielstunden zweimal abgestürzt ist. 
Sehr viel mehr gibts nicht zu sagen, Ubi-Standart in Sachen Gameplay halt. Und eine ziemlich miese Gegner-KI, so scheint mir.


----------



## Chroom (23. Februar 2017)

Seit 2 Tagen die CBT von MU Legends  (ActionRpg Hack and Slay ala Diablo). Macht viel spass.


----------



## Shorty484 (24. Februar 2017)

Bin seit Mittwoch an F1 2016 dran, mein erstes F1 Spiel und mein erstes Rennspiel mit Lenkrad. Heute gehts ins erste richtige Training und die Quali, morgen das erste Rennen. Schaun wir mal ob ich unter die ersten 20 komme


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2017)

Bei 20 Fahrzeugen.   Ne. Spaß beiseite. Wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit F1.


----------



## Shorty484 (24. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei 20 Fahrzeugen.   Ne. Spaß beiseite. Wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit F1.


Nein, es sind 21 Fahrzeuge


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Februar 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Nein, es sind 21 Fahrzeuge



Oft fliegt ja mindestens einer raus  Aber immer schön zu sehen, wenn sich neue Lenkradkrieger finden, auch wenn ich persönlich nicht (mehr) so der F1 Fan bin.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (24. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Ja. Ich überlege schon ne Weile, ob ich mir Battlefield 1 besorgen soll. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich nur Online interessant, oder?



Spiel ich zur Zeit alleine im Singleplayer und finde es gar nicht schlecht. Gut inszeniert, toll anzusehen, solides Gameplay, fantastische Akustik und kurz. Also wirklich kurz. Wenn der Preis stimmt, kann man sich Battlefield 1 aber auch alleine gut geben.


----------



## Sanador (24. Februar 2017)

Ich war heute recht spendabel und hab mir ne *PS4 Pro*, *Uncharted 4*, *Ratchet and Clank* und *Gravity Rush Remastered* für 480 Euro gekauft.

Jetzt erst einmal einen 12,5GB Patch für Uncharted runterladen...ich hab also fürs Wochenende was zu tun.


----------



## golani79 (24. Februar 2017)

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2017)

Leichter Ärger um *Lego Star Wars Wii U - Das Erwachen der Macht*. Neben dem Umstand dass es in den letzten 3 Tagen 2x mitten im Spiel abgestürzt ist (WTF???) frustet es meinen Sohn dass man damit nicht wie geplant zu zweit mit senem Kumpel spielen kann.

Grund: Der Remote Controller wird neben dem  Bildschirm-Controller nicht als zweites Spielgerät akzeptiert. Nur seltsamerweise steht auf der Retailverpackung dass dieser - neben dem Pro Controller und dem Nunchuk - damit kompatibel sein soll... Das Spiel nimmt es für den zweiten Spieler aber partout nicht an.

Was für ne Verarsche seitens Nintendo ist denn das? Wieviele Controller soll man sich denn noch anschaffen?!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Februar 2017)

Der Abspann von *Horizon: Zero Dawn* läuft gerade.
Was für ein fantastisches Spiel. Ich habe jede Minute genossen.
Aber was erzählt ich, hat ja der Chris in seinem Test alles schon gelobt. 
Ich will nur nochmal speziell die Story loben. 
In was sich die anfänglichen Mysterien um das Verschwinden der Zivilisation und der Herkunft von Aloy entwickelt haben ist einfach nur beeindruckend.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2017)

Ich will eine PC-Version.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Februar 2017)

Ich will den 1.März.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2017)

So, nun bin mit nach 1 1/2 Stunden auch mit dem *Rise of the Tomb Raider*-DLC "Kalte Finsternis" durch (ist eigentlich "Kalte Finsternis" und "Kalte Finsternis erwacht" ein und dieselbe DLC?! Mal wird es so, mal so genannt. Verwirrend).

War auch nicht übel.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> (ist eigentlich "Kalte Finsternis" und "Kalte Finsternis erwacht" ein und dieselbe DLC?!



Das sind zwei verschiedene Modi.
Im ersten erkundet man einfach nur das Manor und im zweiten muss man dort gegen irgendwelche Albtraum-Kreaturen kämpfen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das sind zwei verschiedene Modi.
> Im ersten erkundet man einfach nur das Manor und im zweiten muss man dort gegen irgendwelche Albtraum-Kreaturen kämpfen.


In den Expeditionen ist aber nur "Kalte Finsternis" anwählbar, das mit dem mit Giftgas verseuchten Menschen - nunmehr Zombieartige Kreaturen - in dieser russischen Einrichtung. Sicher dass du dich da nicht mit "Laras Alptraum" vertust?

Ich finde kein "Kalte Finsternis erwacht".


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sicher dass du dich da nicht mit "Laras Alptraum" vertust?



Achso ja, das hab ich gerade verwechselt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Achso ja, das hab ich gerade verwechselt.


Also ist "Kalte Finsternis (erwacht)" ein einziger DLC, da gibt es keinen zweiten abgewandelten DLC, richtig?

Komisches Verwirrspiel.


----------



## golani79 (25. Februar 2017)

Cold Darkness Awakened sollte nur 1 DLC sein - zumindest wird das als nur ein einziger DLC gelistet.

Spiele übrigens grade Teil 1 nochmal auf der PS4, bevor ich mich dann Rise of the Tomb Raider widmen werde.
Ansonsten noch FF XV und Destiny - je nachdem, wieviel Zeit gerade ist.


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2017)

Final Fantasy X/X2 Remastered die zwei Hauptspiele durch

War für ein Remaster sehr gut - es gab Autosave nach jeder Videosequenz und Speicherpunkte waren viel und fair verteilt.  Liess sich anders als Final Fantasy 7 mit den Gamepad sehr gut spielen.  Beide Teile boten einen eingebauten Cheatmodus mitdem man sich das Spiel leichter machen konnte. Teil 1 hatte ein für mich sehr verwirrendes Talentsystem. Spielstände wurde bei Steam gut gespeichert und beide Spiele boten ein New Game+ an.

Ich kanns jedem Neueinsteiger emphelen


----------



## Homerlos (25. Februar 2017)

Letztens haben mir die Youtube-Empfehlungen mitgeteilt, das es The Walking Dead Michonne gibt und viel wichtiger, das ich es nicht gespielt habe.
Erstens: Es ist mir total egal, wie kurz die drei Episoden waren. Warum? Gute Frage.  Ich hab mich schlicht nicht für Länge interessiert, da eine gute Geschichte erzählt wurde.

Der Einstieg ist gut gemacht, auf wenn es nach dem Intro erstmal einen Zeitsprung gibt (Sechs, setzen, Telltale!). Zur Story sage ich ansonsten nichts, weil man sie selber durchspielen sollte. Es lohnt sich.

Und ich springe sofort zum wichtigstem Punkt: Den Charakteren. Denn ich interessierte mich in den knappen zweieinhalb Stunden für jeden einzelnen Charakter. Etwas, woran Staffel 2 mit zum Beispiel Langweiler Luke bei mir krachend gescheitert ist und New Frontier scheinbar gar nicht erst versucht zu erreichen. Erstmals seit Staffel 1 halte ich jden Charakter eines Telltale-Spiels für interessant und rede nicht nur mit ihm, um Spielfortschritt zu erreichen. Selbst Tales From The Borderlands hat das nicht ganz geschafft (August is Schuld!)
Die Charaktere werden ohne Holzhammer eingeführt und erhalten Persönlichkeit, die auch mit Mimik und Gestik erzählt wird, anstatt nur durch Worte oder herbeigeführte und sinnlose Taten, ein großes Problem der zweiten Staffel. Michonnes Freunde und auch Feinde haben Bedeutung, und Telltale macht das deutlich klar, was ich super finde.

Hat sich gelohnt, die Wildlands Beta ruhen zu lassen und mal was nachzuholen. Und dazu kann ich damt angeben, jedes The Walking Dead-Medium auf dem aktuellen Stand zu haben. Selbst Dead Reckoning, dieses Mobile-Dingsda, das so schlecht gar nicht mal war.


----------



## Catalano (25. Februar 2017)

The walking dead...mmmhhhh

ich habe mal den ersten Teil mit meiner Freundin zusammen gespielt und sie fand das so toll, dass sie alle weiteren Teile auch spielen möchte. 
Ich fand das auch irgendwie ganz gut, aber....irgendwie auch nicht. 
Letztendlich war das ja nur eine kurze Geschichte, durch die man sich durchklicken musste. So wirklich was machen, oder das Spielgeschehen beeinflussen, konnte man dort nicht so wirklich.

Ist das in den anderen Teilen, oder diesem aktuellen Teil anders?


----------



## golani79 (25. Februar 2017)

Spielerisch sind alle Teile von The Walking Dead gleich.


----------



## Homerlos (25. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> The walking dead...mmmhhhh
> 
> ich habe mal den ersten Teil mit meiner Freundin zusammen gespielt und sie fand das so toll, dass sie alle weiteren Teile auch spielen möchte.
> Ich fand das auch irgendwie ganz gut, aber....irgendwie auch nicht.
> ...



Also meiner Meinung nach bietet Staffel 1 noch die größte Entscheidungsfreiheit, da sich durch bestimmte Entscheidungen Dialoge weitreichend verändern und die Quicktime-Events einfacher oder schwerer werden. In Staffel gibt es zwar mindestens sechs unterschiedliche Enden, aber


Spoiler



...die werden in Staffel 3 ohne irgendeine Art von Mühe abgehandelt und sind komplett unwichtig für den Rest der beiden bisher veröffentlichten Episoden.


----------



## Catalano (25. Februar 2017)

Ah, okay. Dann wäre es nichts für mich. Aber ich glaube, ich werde die Teile trotzdem mal spielen, um meine Freundin glücklich zu machen. 

Inzwischen habe ich Fallout 4 weiter gespielt und mir ist wieder die Lust vergangen. In der letzten Zeit scheint mir kein Spiel zu gefallen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> ich werde die Teile trotzdem mal spielen, um meine Freundin glücklich zu machen.


Könnte sie doch auch allein, oder?^^


----------



## Catalano (25. Februar 2017)

> Könnte sie doch auch allein, oder?^^



Nein, kann sie leider nicht.


----------



## McDrake (25. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Nein, kann sie leider nicht.


Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass sie das kann


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Februar 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich will den 1.März.


Warum? Wat gibbet da?



Ich hab mir Total War: Warhammer im Humble Monthly gegönnt. Ab dem 28. werde ich mit Bretonnia in die Schlacht ziehen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Februar 2017)

Ich habe heute mal in *The Last Guardian* reingespielt, um zu sehen "what all the fuss is about", wie der Amerikaner so schön sagt.
Nach einer Stunde habe ich wenig beeindruckt wieder ausgemacht. Wirklich gepackt hat mich das bisher nicht.
Dazu kommt, dass die Steuerung meiner Meinung nach eine Katastrophe ist.


----------



## Sanador (26. Februar 2017)

So, nun alle drei Spiele mal angespielt (je ca 2 Stunden).
*Ratchet and Clank*: spielbarer Animationsfilm mit kindgerechtem Humor
*Uncharted 4*: bombast Action mit streng linearem Gameplay, trotzdem eine spaßige Angelegenheit
*Gravity Rush Remastered*: spielbarer Ghibli Film mit dem wohl sympathischsten Protagonist

Als nächstes *Horizon: Zero Dawn*?


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Februar 2017)

Ghost Recon Beta

und dann passierte das 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=53OG-M36J3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



ähm ... ja  war was? Nö oder?


----------



## Catalano (26. Februar 2017)

hahahaa


----------



## MichaelG (26. Februar 2017)

Mass Effect 3. Ich habe die Geth gerettet ohne (noch) zu wissen daß ich wegen des bescheuerten Generals der Quarianer damit die Quarianer und Tali opfere.  Ist so überhaupt ein "gutes" Ende (Shepard überlebt) noch möglich? Ohne Mp?

Und was ist mit der Galaxiebereitschaft? Wann erfolgt eine Neuberechnung? Kurz vor der Finalmission ? Trotz zig Aktivposten hat sich bislang 0 verändert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ghost Recon Beta
> 
> und dann passierte das
> 
> ...


Tja, vor Schildern mit "Zutritt verboten" sollte man sich in acht nehmen. Mit denen ist nicht zu spaßen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3. Ich habe die Geth gerettet ohne (noch) zu wissen daß ich wegen des bescheuerten Generals der Quarianer damit die Quarianer und Tali opfere.  Ist so überhaupt ein "gutes" Ende (Shepard überlebt) noch möglich? Ohne Mp?


Du hast Tali geopfert??? DU SCHWEIN!!!  


> Und was ist mit der Galaxiebereitschaft? Wann erfolgt eine Neuberechnung? Kurz vor der Finalmission ? Trotz zig Aktivposten hat sich bislang 0 verändert.


Das hab ich damals auch nie so richtig verstanden. Bei mir lags bei 50%, ohne sich auch nur ein Stück zu ändern.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Februar 2017)

Hab ich ja nicht gewußt, daß die Selbstmord begeht. Und trotz drücken auf die rechte Maustaste im richtigen Moment konnte ich sie nicht retten.


----------



## Enisra (26. Februar 2017)

die Galaxisbereitschaft kann man nur über 2 Punkte ändern:
MP oder Mass Effect 3 | N7 HQ | Home
Letzterer Punkt ist eher schlecht dokumentiert aber hey


----------



## Wynn (26. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3. Ich habe die Geth gerettet ohne (noch) zu wissen daß ich wegen des bescheuerten Generals der Quarianer damit die Quarianer und Tali opfere.  Ist so überhaupt ein "gutes" Ende (Shepard überlebt) noch möglich? Ohne Mp?



Es ist möglich das Geth und Quari zusammen überleben aber du musst Mass Effect 2 vorher gespielt haben und dein Spielstand importiert haben





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iG8anKEnP8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Spoiler



Mass Effect 2 
Tali rekrutieren und sie muss überleben
Legion rekrutieren und es muss überleben
Taly & Legion Loyalitätsmission abschliessen
Die Geth Mission die nach Rannock führt in Mass Effect 3 abschliessen

In Mass Effect 2/3 musst du noch folgende punkte erreichen bis zu einem maxium von 5 Punkte.

Zerstöre die Heretics in Mass Effect 2 - +2 Punkte
Verhindere Talis Exil in Mass Effect 2 - +2Punkte
Mache Frieden mit Tali und Legion in Mass effect 2 - + 1
Erledige die Quari Mission die zu Ranoch führt - +1
Rette den Admiral Koris auf Ranoch nicht die Zivilisten - +1



Die Flotte sieht so aus wenn du Mass Effect 1 - 3 samt allen Dlcs gespielt hast und savegames immer importiert hast.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DFpVTk0gBxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Februar 2017)

Thx. Hab ich eigentlich alles so gemacht. Allerdings habe ich dann nach dem Töten des Reapers auf Ranoch den Geth das Update gegeben. Der General hat daraufhin die Geth weiterhin angegriffen und Tali hat Selbstmord begangen.... Sobald ich den Geth das Update zugestanden hatte, war mir dann daraufhin jeder weitere Einfluß auf die kommenden Geschehnisse genommen. Ich konnte nicht mal die Flotte warnen (war ausgegraut). Spielstände sind seit ME1 importiert. Tali hat bis Ranoch überlebt. Und meine Gesprächsfähigkeiten waren durch die Vorgängerspiele auf maximum.

Einigen wir uns bei der Galaxiebereitschaft mal darauf, daß Bioware hier riesengroßen Bullshit gebaut hat. Bei mir ist trotz vieler Kriegsaktivposten alles auf 50%.. 

Wieviel MP-Runden muß man denn spielen um die Mankos auszugleichen ? Ist da ungefähr der Umfang bekannt ? Nicht daß ich hier 50h MP zocken muß...


----------



## MichaelG (26. Februar 2017)

Aktuell ME3. Hab ich schon mal geschrieben, daß mir Kei Leng echt auf die Nüsse geht?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell ME3. Hab ich schon mal geschrieben, daß mir Kei Leng echt auf die Nüsse geht?


Naja, der Kampf zieht sich zwar etwas, am Ende ist er auch nix weiter als Fallobst. 

Nebenbei ein bemüht cooler Antagonist der eigentlich nix Großartiges zum Plot beiträgt


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell ME3. Hab ich schon mal geschrieben, daß mir Kei Leng echt auf die Nüsse geht?



Ging er mir auch. 

Den Kampf gegen ihn hab ich nervig in Erinnerung. 



Spoiler



Und er hat einen meiner präferierten Charaktere aus Teil 2 auf dem Gewissen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2017)

Eigentlich besteht der Sinn in *Mirror's Edge Catalyst* darin Konfrontationen mit KSEC-Einheiten zu vermeiden, aber hin und wieder prügele ich mich gerne mit denen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Typ hinten rechts liegt brav am Boden, sein Kollege vorne bevorzugt allerdings die K.O.-Position in der Senkrechten.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Februar 2017)

So hab mir das Scharfschützengewehr Black Widow geholt (auf der Citadel an der Spectre-Konsole bei den Botschaften). Kostet zwar knapp 240.000 Credits aber ich liebe das Teil. 

Einziger Nachteil: Man hat nur 3 Schuß bis zum Nachladen und maximal 19. Nun ist der Omega-DLC von ME3 durch. Werde als nächstes die Nebenmissionen Suche Artefakt u.s.w. weiter durchziehen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (27. Februar 2017)

Dank der grandiosen Party von Scholdarr spiele ich gerade *Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China*. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich so ein minimalistisches  AC anfixt. Ich tendiere fast dazu, mir India und Russia auf Vorrat zuzulegen.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Februar 2017)

Seit ner Stunde oder etwas länger Horizon: Zero Dawn 

Das Spiel sieht so unglaublich schön aus


----------



## McDrake (27. Februar 2017)

Wiedermal (noch immer, schon wieder)
Elite: Dangerous

Hat jetzt etliche Monate gedauert, bis ich bemerkte, dass der Anflug aus dem Supercruise auf eine Station, eine Auswirkung hat, in welcher Position man austritt.
Dachte immer, dass dies Zufalls generiert wäre und habe mich genervt, dass ich manchmal um die ganze Station fliegen musste.
Kommt davon, wenn man keine Guides liest und sich alles selber beibringt (was bei Elite schon ne Weile dauert).


----------



## MrFob (27. Februar 2017)

Bin gestern mit der Hauptstory zu Witcher 3 fertig geworden, die ich Ende Januar angefangen hatte (mein damaliger post im spoiler)


Spoiler






MrFob schrieb:


> So, habe dieses Wochenende uebelst viel Witcher 3 gespielt. Mache z Zt. einen NG+ Durchlauf auf Deathmarch Schwierigkeit. Hab gerade Velen mehr oder weniger abgeschlossen und bin auf dem Weg nach Novigrad. Ein paar Eindruecke:
> 1. Das Spiel ist nach wie vor absolute Spitze. Das Pacing in der offenen Welt ist schlichtweg genial. Das coole ist, dass grinding einfach dadurch verhindert wird, dass man XP (zumindest in groesseren Mengen) fast nur durch Quests und eben nicht durch das wahllose abschlachten von Gegnern bekommt. Dadurch wird man quasi gezwungen einfach nach Quests zu suchen und nicht wie in Ubisoft Spielen oder in Dragin Age: Inquisition die Karte nach Icons abzugrasen. Uebrigens, die bloeden weissen Fragezeichen habe ich auf der Karte ausgeblendet. Das hilft echt auch nochmal beim spielen. Wenn ich jetzt durch die Gegend reite und irgendwo eine Huette sehe, dann reite ich halt mal hin und schau mal. Manchmal finde ich einen Schatz, oder ein Monster-Versteck, oder ein Quest oder vielleicht auch gar nix. Das coole ist, man weiss es nicht vorher. Das macht Exploration echt spassig.
> 2. Die Quests selbst sind einfach genial.Alles hat immer irgendwie miteinander zu tun und man hat ueberhaupt nicht das Gefuehl, dass man einfach nur einzelne Quests nacheinander abhakt (ausser vielleicht die Witcher Contracts, bei denen man meist einzelne Monster jagt, aber ok).
> 
> ...






So, jetzt bin ich Level 70 und habe das Ding durch. Muss sagen, nach wie vor war Deathmarch nicht das grosse Problem. Nur die Gegner, die sich teleportieren konnten waren etwas fies (also die beiden Obermacker der wild hunt, gegen die man antritt, einer davon ist aber ja schliesslich auch der Endgegner, der muss ja ein bisschen schwierig sein). und Feuer-Elementare waren auch gemein, weil die schon Schaden machen, wenn man nur in ihre Naehe kommt. Aber alles in allem war das alles schon gut machbar.

Jetzt geht es los mit den DLCs. Ich finde es ein bisschen bloede geloest, wie diese eingebunden sind. Am liebsten haette ich sie noch vor Ende des Spiels im 2. Akt gespielt, bevor Geralt Ciri findet. Das geht aber aufgrund der Level-Vorraussetzungen nicht wirklich. Ich habe so ziemlich alle Inhalte des Hauptspiels beendet bevor ich zur Isle of Mist aufgebrichen bin und war trotzdem noch nicht hochstufig genug fuer die erste Quest von Stone Prisoner. Vielleicht haette ich mich schon irgendwie durchbeissen koennen aber dann waere ich viel zu hochstufig fuer den Rest des Hauptspiels gewesen. 
Wenn man Ciri dann abgeholt hat und die Haupthandlung volle Fahrt aufnimmt, dann hatte ich dann auch keinen Bock mehr, sie zu unterprechen um mal kurz fuer 10-20 Stunden was anderes zu machen. Also musste ich die DLCs wohl oder uebel bis nach dem Ende der Sory verschieben und quasi als "Rueckblenden" nach dem Outro spielen. Hm, das ist schon eher suboptimal.
Ueberhaupt finde ich es nicht so genial geloest, dass die Quests alle einen idealen Charakter Level haben, und man mehr oder weniger gezwungen wird, sie dann auch in mehr oder weniger der richtigen Reihenfolge zu machen. Das nimmt schon ein bisschen Freiheit aus dem Spiel.

Aber alles in allem ist das alles schon Kritik auf extrem hohem Niveau. Das Spiel ist und bleibt fuer mich der Zenit der RPGs bisher. Jetzt freue ich mich trotz allem noch auf die DLCs, die ich ja jetzt erst zum ersten mal spielen werde.

Achja, habe diesmal das Ende so hingetrickst (mit Hilfe aus dem Internet), dass Ciri Kaiserin geworden ist (beim letzten mal hatte ich das Witcher Ende). Ein sehr schoener Ausklang der Geschichte und die Abschieds-Szene zwischen Ciri und Geralt war super gemacht. Das einzige was mich gewundert hat ist, dass Ciri einfach davonreitet und sich nicht mal von Yennifer verabschiedet hat, die ja eigentlich gleich daneben in der Taverne sitzt. Da wird sich Geralt sicher wieder etwas anhoeren duerfen.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Februar 2017)

Mass Effect 3. Bin gerade mitten im Leviathan-DLC. Das Spiel mach echt süchtig. Danach geht es mit Systemen scannen und vor Reaper reißausnehmen weiter. Das ist etwas nervig und spielzeitstreckend. Aber sonst ist das Spiel absolut top.


----------



## MrFob (27. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3. Bin gerade mitten im Leviathan-DLC. Das Spiel mach echt süchtig. Danach geht es mit Systemen scannen und vor Reaper reißausnehmen weiter. Das ist etwas nervig und spielzeitstreckend. Aber sonst ist das Spiel absolut top.



Kleiner Tipp: Wenn du eine System verlaesst und dann direkt wieder "betrittst", dann kommst du immer geanu auf der anderen Seite des Systems an, auf der du raus geflogen bist. Mit diesem Trick kannst du total easy eine System komplett scannen und alles mitnehmen, auch wenn die Reaper da sind.

Und ja, dieses scannen und weglaufen ist nervig. Warum macht Shepard eigentlich Jokers Job?


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Februar 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ueberhaupt finde ich es nicht so genial geloest, dass die Quests alle einen idealen Charakter Level haben, und man mehr oder weniger gezwungen wird, sie dann auch in mehr oder weniger der richtigen Reihenfolge zu machen. Das nimmt schon ein bisschen Freiheit aus dem Spiel.


Besser geht es halt nicht. Einzige Alternative wären mitlevelnde Gegner, aber seit Oblivion wissen wir, warum das auch keine gute Idee ist.  Die besten RPGs hatten schon immer ein relativ enges Korsett, das durch die jeweilige Gegnerstufe vorgegeben wurde. Offene Spielwelten bieten da vor allem eine Illusion von Freiheit, die aber häufig gezielt gesteuert wird. Das unterscheidet eben auch ein storygetriebenes Spiel wie Witcher 3 (oder etwa ein Gothic 2) von einem Sandbox-Open-World Spiel ala Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Februar 2017)

Gerade eben *Spec Ops: The Line* beendet. 
Ich dachte ja nicht dass ich mich mal freuen würde meinen Spielcharakter 



Spoiler



hinrichten


zu dürfen, aber ich war einfach nur froh dass dieses miese Spiel endlich ein Ende hatte. 
Stumpfes, ödes Dauergeballer, Leveldesign so linear wie ein Laserstrahl und hakelige Steuerung können eben auch eine ganz passable Story völlig ruinieren.
Achja, da wären ja noch die vorgerenderten Zwischensequenzen in 360p Youtube Qualität. Kompressionsartefakte so groß wie Bierdeckel.  

Ich honoriere und begrüße zwar den Versuch auch mal die Grauen des Kriegs in einem Shooter darzustellen, aber leider ist das Spiel außenrum halt einfach nur kacke. 

Positiv ist dass mein Pile of Shame etwas kleiner geworden ist. Jetzt freue ich mich erst mal auf Horizon: Zero Dawn.


----------



## MrFob (27. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Besser geht es halt nicht. Einzige Alternative wären mitlevelnde Gegner, aber seit Oblivion wissen wir, warum das auch keine gute Idee ist.  Die besten RPGs hatten schon immer ein relativ enges Korsett, das durch die jeweilige Gegnerstufe vorgegeben wurde. Offene Spielwelten bieten da vor allem eine Illusion von Freiheit, die aber häufig gezielt gesteuert wird. Das unterscheidet eben auch ein storygetriebenes Spiel wie Witcher 3 (oder etwa ein Gothic 2) von einem Sandbox-Open-World Spiel ala Elder Scrolls.




Jaja, schon klar, aber bei einem Gothic zum Beispiel fand ich es trotzdem besser geloest. Da habe ich die Welt erkundet und bin eben manchmal auf Gegner gestossen, gegen die ich noch nichts ausrichten konnte, also musste ich vor denen wieder weglaufen und wusste, da kann ich erst spaeter hin. Das wirkte organisch und in die Welt eingebunden.
Was mich beim Witcher eigentlich am meisten gestoert hat war, dass dieses Level System fuer die Quests so eklatant ins Journal integriert ist, wo man dann immer nachschaut, welche Quest man jetzt gerade als naechstes machen muss weil entweder alles andere noch zu hochstufig ist oder diese eben sonst "verfaellt" (denn wenn man mal 5 Level ueber iener Quest ist, dann bekommt man nur noch 5 Erfahrungspunkte dafuer statt 100 oder so). Das verleitet (man koennte fast sagen zwingt) einen sehr zum meta-gaming, was in einem sonst so immersiven Spiel schade ist. Es hilft auch nicht, dass man die Level 28 Quests oft schon mit Level 10 bekommt und die dann ewig im Journal rumliegt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo man die Quest dann endlich machen kann hat man ja schon gar keine Ahnung mehr worum es geht (Beispiel: Missing Brother).
Wie gesagt, das ist alles Kritik auf hohem Niveau und jetzt kein riesiges Problem aber das ist ein Punkt, den andere Spiele (wie z.B. Gothic) etwas besser geloest haben, indem sie dem Spieler schlichtweg die Quests nicht geben bis er sie auch bewaeltigen kann und dadurch, dass Quests nicht "verfallen" koennen.

@Chemenu: Das coole an Spec Ops fand ich weniger, dass es versucht die Grauen des Krieges einzufangen (das macht ein CoD auch), sondern dass es versucht die Absurditaet von Sipelen (und gerade Militaer-Shootern) in einer Selbstdekonstruktion zu verdeutlichen. Das war es, was mMn noch kein anderes Spiel so gekonnt geschafft hat.
Ich empfehle dazu dieses Video, dass es mMn ziemlich gut auf den Punkt bringt. Errant Signal ist mir meistens viel zu abgehoben aber fuer dieses Spiel passt es ausnahmsweise mal ):




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wlBrenhzMZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Chemenu (28. Februar 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> @Chemenu: Das coole an Spec Ops fand ich weniger, dass es versucht die Grauen des Krieges einzufangen (das macht ein CoD auch), sondern dass es versucht die Absurditaet von Sipelen (und gerade Militaer-Shootern) in einer Selbstdekonstruktion zu verdeutlichen. Das war es, was mMn noch kein anderes Spiel so gekonnt geschafft hat.



Finde ich lächerlich. Das Spiel lässt einen nicht 250 sondern gefühlt eher 4.573 Menschen umballern und hebt dann den Zeigefinger "Oh, du böser Gamer. Sieh was Du getan hast!" 
Diese ganze Message ist bei mir nicht angekommen. Überhaupt hat mich das ganze Spiel ziemlich kalt gelassen, und zwar nicht weil ich schon so abgestumpft bin sondern weil das ganze Spiel an sich viel zu stumpf und plump daher kommt.
Diese wenigen Eintscheidungen die man als Spieler treffen kann/muss beschränken sich auf "Töte A oder töte B", "Töte C oder lass ihn langsam verrecken", usw...  Und die grausamsten Aktionen werden einem dann aufgezwungen.  
Überhaupt wäre die Story viel besser in einem anspruchsvollen Shooter aufgehoben gewesen. Dieses Moorhuhn Spec Ops übertrifft aber leider sogar noch ein CoD in Sachen Stumpfsinn. Ein Bibelzitat im Abspann von DOOM würde mich wohl mehr zum Nachdenken bringen.


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Februar 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Finde ich lächerlich. Das Spiel lässt einen nicht 250 sondern gefühlt eher 4.573 Menschen umballern und hebt dann den Zeigefinger "Oh, du böser Gamer. Sieh was Du getan hast!"
> Diese ganze Message ist bei mir nicht angekommen. Überhaupt hat mich das ganze Spiel ziemlich kalt gelassen, und zwar nicht weil ich schon so abgestumpft bin sondern weil das ganze Spiel an sich viel zu stumpf und plump daher kommt.
> Diese wenigen Eintscheidungen die man als Spieler treffen kann/muss beschränken sich auf "Töte A oder töte B", "Töte C oder lass ihn langsam verrecken", usw...  Und die grausamsten Aktionen werden einem dann aufgezwungen.
> Überhaupt wäre die Story viel besser in einem anspruchsvollen Shooter aufgehoben gewesen. Dieses Moorhuhn Spec Ops übertrifft aber leider sogar noch ein CoD in Sachen Stumpfsinn. Ein Bibelzitat im Abspann von DOOM würde mich wohl mehr zum Nachdenken bringen.


Du erwähnst nicht wirklich anspruchsvollen Shooter und Doom im gleichen Absatz, oder?!  

Spec Ops: The Line hat imo vielleicht die beste Storyline im gesamten Genre. Es ist eines der wenigen Spiele, in denen der Entwickler mal sowas wie Selbstreflexion zeigt. Daran ändert sich auch nichts, wenn man das Gameplay nicht wirklich mag. Allerdings frage ich mich, warum du das Spiel überhaupt gespielt hast, wenn du nicht auf 3rd Person Deckungsshooter (ala Moorhuhn) stehst. Es ist ja nicht etwa so, als würde das Spiel verstecken, dass man vor allem das macht. Das ist imo ein wenig so, als würde man für 20 Stunden FIFA zocken und sich danach beschweren, dass es darin immer nur um diese stumpe, langeweilige "Fußball" gegangen wäre und man immer wieder dasselbe hätte machen müssen, Spiel für Spiel für Spiel...  



MrFob schrieb:


> Was mich beim Witcher eigentlich am meisten gestoert hat war, dass dieses Level System fuer die Quests so eklatant ins Journal integriert ist, wo man dann immer nachschaut, welche Quest man jetzt gerade als naechstes machen muss weil entweder alles andere noch zu hochstufig ist oder diese eben sonst "verfaellt" (denn wenn man mal 5 Level ueber iener Quest ist, dann bekommt man nur noch 5 Erfahrungspunkte dafuer statt 100 oder so).


Verstehe ich nicht ganz. ICH mache die Quests, weil ich spannende Geschichten erleben will. XP sind für mich nur marginal interessant. Mir ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal, ob ich dann 5 oder 100 Erfahrungspunkte bekomme, solange ich gut unterhalten werde. Klar fehlt dann etwas die spielerische Herausforderung, aber wie willst du das denn lösen? Zum einen willst du mehr Freiheit, zum anderen willst du eine stärkere Begrenzung. Das sind doch zwei verschiedene Pole, die nicht wirklich vereinbar sind...

Dass einen das Spiel mit Quests teilweise fast erschlägt, liegt halt auch etwas am Open-World Gameplay. Mit Hubs könnte man das deutlich besser lösen (siehe Witcher 2 oder CRPGs), weil da die Freiheit durch das Leveldesign begrenzt wird und man so immer nur eine Anzahl von Quests erhält, die in etwa auch zum Charakterlevel passen. Aber gut, das Thema hatten wir jetzt schon oft genug durch...


----------



## Chemenu (28. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du erwähnst nicht wirklich anspruchsvollen Shooter und Doom im gleichen Absatz, oder?!



Ich habe DOOM nicht ohne Grund nach CoD erwähnt. Mit "anspruchvoll" meine ich überlegtes Vorgehen und Gegner mit Klasse anstatt Masse. Also so etwas wie Project I.G.I. oder Hidden & Dangerous. 
Und das Gameplay von Spec Ops ist mit den immer gleichen Mini Arenen, in denen man Gegnerwelle nach Gegnerwelle stumpf niedermetzelt bis nichts mehr nachkommt, genau das Gegenteil. 



> Spec Ops: The Line hat imo vielleicht die beste Storyline im gesamten Genre. Es ist eines der wenigen Spiele, in denen der Entwickler mal sowas wie Selbstreflexion zeigt. Daran ändert sich auch nichts, wenn man das Gameplay nicht wirklich mag. Allerdings frage ich mich, warum du das Spiel überhaupt gespielt hast, wenn du nicht auf 3rd Person Deckungsshooter (ala Moorhuhn) stehst. Es ist ja nicht etwa so, als würde das Spiel verstecken, dass man vor allem das macht. Das ist imo ein wenig so, als würde man für 20 Stunden FIFA zocken und sich danach beschweren, dass es darin immer nur um diese stumpe, langeweilige "Fußball" gegangen wäre und man immer wieder dasselbe hätte machen müssen, Spiel für Spiel für Spiel...



Äpfel und Birnen... Du weißt schon. 
Ich habe nichts gegen 3rd Person und Deckungsshooter. Ich hatte mir das Spiel gekauft weil ich 


wesentlich mehr von der Story erwartet hatte aufgrund div. positiver Berichte und
nicht im Ansatz mit so miesem Gameplay gerechnet hätte.

Bei mir hat jedenfalls nichts reflektiert außer höchstens einige Facepalms im Monitor.


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Februar 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen 3rd Person und Deckungsshooter. Ich hatte mir das Spiel gekauft weil ich
> 
> 
> wesentlich mehr von der Story erwartet hatte aufgrund div. positiver Berichte und
> nicht im Ansatz mit so miesem Gameplay gerechnet hätte.




Kann ich immer noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, weil Spec Ops eigentlich ganz klassisches "3rd Person Deckungsshooter" Gameplay liefert und das imo auch nicht besonders schlecht, sondern einfach ganz "Standard". Und natürlich ist es ein Schlauchshooter ala CoD und kein Open World Spiel und auch kein Spiel mit großen Levels, das mehrere Routen bietet. Du hast doch nicht wirklich Gameplay ala IGI oder H&D erwartet? Das ist ein völlig anderer (Stealth-)Ansatz...

Aber egal, wenn es dir nicht gefallen hat, dann hat es dir nicht gefallen. Daran lässt sich ja nichts ändern.


----------



## Exar-K (28. Februar 2017)

Mich hat Spec Ops auch relativ enttäuscht. Nach den Lorbeeren im Vorfeld hatte ich da mehr erwartet.
Spielerisch und technisch ist es ziemlich bescheiden. Inhaltlich ist es eine Versoftung von Apocalypse Now/Heart of Darkness, nur schlechter.
Wer die Vorlagen kennt, riecht die Entwicklungen meilenweit gegen den Wind und kann sich das Durchspielen eigentlich schenken.

Allen anderen kann man den Titel aber unter Umständen durchaus empfehlen, wenn man über die sonstigen Schwächen hinwegblickt.


----------



## Shorty484 (28. Februar 2017)

Immernoch F1 2016, bin im 2. Rennen mit dem Haas 38 Sekunden vor Rosberg als 1. über die Linie gefahren . Werde die KI jetzt auf schwer stellen, ist das Spiel echt so leicht?


----------



## MrFob (28. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht ganz. ICH mache die Quests, weil ich spannende Geschichten erleben will. XP sind für mich nur marginal interessant. Mir ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal, ob ich dann 5 oder 100 Erfahrungspunkte bekomme, solange ich gut unterhalten werde. Klar fehlt dann etwas die spielerische Herausforderung, aber wie willst du das denn lösen? Zum einen willst du mehr Freiheit, zum anderen willst du eine stärkere Begrenzung. Das sind doch zwei verschiedene Pole, die nicht wirklich vereinbar sind...
> 
> Dass einen das Spiel mit Quests teilweise fast erschlägt, liegt halt auch etwas am Open-World Gameplay. Mit Hubs könnte man das deutlich besser lösen (siehe Witcher 2 oder CRPGs), weil da die Freiheit durch das Leveldesign begrenzt wird und man so immer nur eine Anzahl von Quests erhält, die in etwa auch zum Charakterlevel passen. Aber gut, das Thema hatten wir jetzt schon oft genug durch...



"ICH mache die Quests, weil ich spannende Geschichten erleben will."
Aber genau das ist doch der Punkt. Man will in einem Rollenspiel idealerweise einfach eine Geschichte (oder mehrere im Zusammenhang) erleben. Und nicht quests abhaken, weil die noch irgendwo im Journal stehen. Das funktioniert aber nunmal am besten, wenn das Spiel einen organisch zu diesen Geschichten leitet (egal ob open world oder nicht). Witcher 3 macht das zum groessten Teil auch sehr ordentlich aber eben mMn nicht 100% perfekt. Schau dir zum Beispiel die Quest an, die ich vorher verlinkt habe. Die bekommt man im ersten Dorf, das man in Velen besucht. Zu dem Zeitpunkt ist man vielleicht etwa Level 6 oder 7 oder so. Die Quest ist aber ausgelegt auf Level 25 Charaktere (so um den Dreh). Das bedeutet, ich bekomme die Quest vom Anschlagsboard und labere mit dem Questgeber. Der erzaehlt mir den Anfang dieser Geschichte. (dass sein Bruder vermisst wird, etc.). Dann schaue ich entweder ins Journal und sehe, oh shit, lvl 25 quest, oder ich gehe einfach zu der Mine in der ich mich umschauen soll und finde dort Gegner vor, gegen die ich keine Chance habe. Also muss ich erstmal 100 Spielstunden abwarten, bis ich zu dieser Geschichte zurueckkehren kann. Zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich aber schon keine Ahnung mehr was los war. Das ist doch keine gute Art und Weise diese Geschichte zu erleben. 
Wie gesagt, bei den meisten Quests passt es ja schon, aber es gibt eben auch ein paar ausnahmen wie diese. Und da haette es schon bessere Alternativen gegeben.

"...aber wie willst du das denn lösen?"

Naja, eigentlich mit ein paar einfachen Tricks.
1. Quests fuer hochlevelige Charaktaere sollten erst spaeter im Spielverlauf verfuegbar sein. Dafuer gibt es zwei Moeglichkeiten, beide haette Witcher 3 sehr gut und einfach nutzen koennen:
a) Stell den Questgeber hinter ein starkes Monster, dass der Spieler erst mit dem entsprechenden Level besiegen kann, so dass man dann weiss, ok, jetzt kann er auch die Quest machen
b) Gib die Quest erst in einem spaeteren Kapitel/Akt frei. Gothic 1/2 haben das mMn super gemacht. Da war mit jedem neuen Kapitel auch in den bekannten Gebieten wieder jede Menge los. Witcher 3 macht das fast gar nicht. Wenn man in Akt 2 alle Nebenquests gemacht hat, dann gibt es in den spaeren Kapiteln nur noch die Hauptquest und 1-2 wirklich handlungrelevante Nebenquests (wie z.B. die Sache mit der Ermordung Radovids). Aber zum Beispiel die Quest mit dem Bruder waere perfekt dafuer geeignet gewesen, sie erst in Akt 3 freizuschalten.
2. Man braucht keine hubs wie in Witcher 2 um die Welt ein wenig einzuteilen. Man braucht nur ein paar Flaschenhaelse mit kniffligen Gegnern um einige Gebiete schwerer zugaenglich zu machen. Witcher 3 macht das nicht wirklich (abgesehen vielleicht davon, dass man ein bisschen Kohle braucht um nach Skellige zu kommen und dass Skellige selbst eher hochstufige Gegner hat). Aber in Velen/Novigrad sind die Gegner eher etwas zufaellig verteilt. Das war sicher CDPR's Ansatz und das kann ich auch nachvollziehen, ich denke aber ein bisschen mehr Struktur haette der Sache nicht geschadet. Deshalb ist es ja immer noch open world (man kann sich ja auch durch die hoeher stufigen Gegner durchbeissen) aber die Spielerfuerhrung ist trotzdem gegeben.
3. Was die "verfallenden" Quests angeht, das ist jetzt kein grosses Problem, es ist mehr etwas das ein bisschen nervt, aber vor allem deshalb, weil man es so einfach haette umgehen koennen, indem es einfach so macht wie jedes andere RPG: XP fuer quests sind immer gleich aber die Anzahl an XP, die man fuer Stufenanstiege braucht steigt mit der Stufe. Bam! Gleicher Effekt aber Quests "verfallen" nicht mehr sondern sind immer gleich viel "wert" egal, wann und in welcher Reihenfolge man sie macht.

Und obwohl ich jetzt recht viel dazu geschrieben habe, moechte ich es nochmal sagen: Das ist alles meckern auf extrem hohem Niveau. Witcher 3 ist und bleibt das mMn aus objektiver Sicht beste Spiel derzeit. Alles was ich sage, wenn ich was verbessern muesste, dann wuerde ich an diesen Punkten ansetzten.


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Februar 2017)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Mich hat Spec Ops auch relativ enttäuscht. Nach den Lorbeeren im Vorfeld hatte ich da mehr erwartet.
> Spielerisch und technisch ist es ziemlich bescheiden. Inhaltlich ist es eine Versoftung von Apocalypse Now/Heart of Darkness, nur schlechter.
> Wer die Vorlagen kennt, riecht die Entwicklungen meilenweit gegen den Wind und kann sich das Durchspielen eigentlich schenken.
> 
> Allen anderen kann man den Titel aber unter Umständen durchaus empfehlen, wenn man über die sonstigen Schwächen hinwegblickt.


Immer noch weit besser als Bioshock Infinite...


----------



## MichaelG (28. Februar 2017)

Mass Effect 3. Es gibt nur noch 2 offene Missionen: Cerberus plattmachen (blöder Kei Leng) und eine Mission auf Omega, wo ich die Couch vergessen habe. Leider komme ich nicht mehr in die Terminus-Systeme. Demzufolge bleibt nur 1 Mission. 

Der Leviathan-DLC war gut. Die Tauchtour mit dem Mech fand ich genial.

Rund 50% der Systeme sind fertig gescannt. Werde wohl das Scannen vorher noch beenden, bevor ich Cerberus in den Arsch trete.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Februar 2017)

RaceRoom Racing Experience hat einen neuen, 3,5 GB schweren Patch bekommen und es gibt, neben diversen Verbesserungen, die neue Formula RaceRoom US zu kaufen. Quasi IndyCars ohne offizielle Lizenz. Dazu gab es diverse Verbesserungen an Strecken, VR, Performance, KI usw. Hab gerade mal ein paar Runden im KTM X-Bow RR auf Macau und der Nordschleife gedreht. Macht mal wieder höllisch Spaß. Außerdem hab ich den Formula RaceRoom US auf dem Sonoma Raceway getestet. Echt böse, was die Dinger an Downforce und Performance bringen. Leider gibt's aber, ähnlich wie in der Formel 1, auch hier inzwischen nen V6 Turbo anstatt schreiender V8 Saugmotoren. Das Auto basiert wohl auf dem Dallara DW12, den es auch in einigen anderen Rennspielen gibt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. März 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Rund 50% der Systeme sind fertig gescannt. Werde wohl das Scannen vorher noch beenden, bevor ich Cerberus in den Arsch trete.



Achtung, kleiner Spoiler: Unbedingt alles erledigen, bevor du zur Cerberus-Basis reist. Danach gibt's kein Zurück.


----------



## Bertie17 (1. März 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Immernoch F1 2016, bin im 2. Rennen mit dem Haas 38 Sekunden vor Rosberg als 1. über die Linie gefahren . Werde die KI jetzt auf schwer stellen, ist das Spiel echt so leicht?



Das ist ja häufig ein grundsätzliches Problem bei Rennspielen. Du könntest auch die Schadenseinstellungen schwerer stellen, wenn dir dann der Frontflügel abfliegt ist es vermutlich auch nicht mehr so leicht, erster zu werden


----------



## MichaelG (1. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Achtung, kleiner Spoiler: Unbedingt alles erledigen, bevor du zur Cerberus-Basis reist. Danach gibt's kein Zurück.



Thx. Werde ich machen. Danach steht ja dächte ich das Finale auch gegen die Reaper an.


----------



## Honigpumpe (2. März 2017)

"Horizon: Zero Dawn". Immer nur 'ne halbe Stunde nach dem Frühstück. Die Kämpfe gegen die Robo-Viecher schocken. Ich mach mir in die Hosen, wenn zwei so Biester auf mich zulaufen. Die Welt ist grandios gestaltet, man kann überall mal stehen bleiben und sich umgucken.

Mir fällt gerade auf, daß ich mir dieses Jahr noch gar kein Spiel gekauft hab. "Horizon" ist für mich der erste große Kracher in diesem Jahr. Die ersten 60 Minuten gehören mit zum Besten, was ich überhaupt erlebt habe.


----------



## Catalano (2. März 2017)

Das scheint ja ein tolles Spiel zu sein, dieses Horizon Zero Dawn. 
Das werde ich mir merken.


----------



## Bertie17 (2. März 2017)

Bleibt das eigentlich PS4-exklusiv oder gibt es da ggf. Pläne für einen PC Release...irgendwann


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Bleibt das eigentlich PS4-exklusiv oder gibt es da ggf. Pläne für einen PC Release...irgendwann


... eine PC Version wird kommen, wenn Donald J. Trump nächste Woche wg. Unfähigkeit zurücktritt.


----------



## Bertie17 (2. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... eine PC Version wird kommen, wenn Donald J. Trump nächste Woche wg. Unfähigkeit zurücktritt.



Ich nehme dich beim Wort!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. März 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Bleibt das eigentlich PS4-exklusiv oder gibt es da ggf. Pläne für einen PC Release...irgendwann



Entwickler Guerrilla Games ist ein Tochterunternehmen von Sony.
Das dürfte deine Frage denke ich beantworten.


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Entwickler Guerrilla Games ist ein Tochterunternehmen von Sony.
> Das dürfte deine Frage denke ich beantworten.



Sicher ... aber ich fand meine Antwort lustiger.


----------



## Sanador (2. März 2017)

Hab mir jetzt ernsthaft noch *Horizon: Zero Dawn* gekauft.
Bis jetzt ein sehr schönes Spiel, doch ich hätte mal eine Frage an andere *PS4 Pro* Besitzer.
Ist es normal, dass die Konsole besonders bei Dialog-Sequenzen in Horizon deutlich hörbar wird?
Ich spiele es in 4K mit HDR.


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2017)

4K und HDR ... damit dürfte die Frage beantwortet sein!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. März 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt ernsthaft noch *Horizon: Zero Dawn* gekauft.
> Bis jetzt ein sehr schönes Spiel, doch ich hätte mal eine Frage an andere *PS4 Pro* Besitzer.
> Ist es normal, dass die Konsole besonders bei Dialog-Sequenzen in Horizon deutlich hörbar wird?
> Ich spiele es in 4K mit HDR.



Ich hab meine Pro nicht gehört.
Aber ich spiele auch "nur" auf 1080p mit der Performance-Einstellung für mehr FPS.


----------



## Sanador (2. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 4K und HDR ... damit dürfte die Frage beantwortet sein!


Das ist eben das Problem, liegt es daran oder nicht.
Ich meine klar, wird die GPU und CPU mehr beansprucht, doch die Lautstärke nervt schon ein wenig und ich hab ein bisschen Bangen, ob ich eine defekte Konsole hab.
Andere Beispiele: *Uncharted 4* wird auch an manchen Stellen laut, *Ratchet and Clank* aber nicht und bei *Gravity Rush* (was nur in 1080p laufen kann) ist die Konsole leise.


----------



## Chemenu (2. März 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem, liegt es daran oder nicht.
> Ich meine klar, wird die GPU und CPU mehr beansprucht, doch die Lautstärke nervt schon ein wenig und ich hab ein bisschen Bangen, ob ich eine defekte Konsole hab.
> Andere Beispiele: *Uncharted 4* wird auch an manchen Stellen laut, *Ratchet and Clank* aber nicht und bei *Gravity Rush* (was nur in 1080p laufen kann) ist die Konsole leise.



Wie hast Du denn die PS4 aufgestellt? Horizontal?
Meine PS4 ging bei Killzone Shadow Fall fast durch die Decke, Lautstärke vergleichbar mit einer Racing Drone. 
Hab sie dann "aufgebockt" (knapp 1 cm) damit Luft unten zirkulieren kann und seit dem ist sie wesentlich leiser. Fällt mir nicht mehr störend auf.


----------



## Sanador (2. März 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wie hast Du denn die PS4 aufgestellt? Horizontal?
> Meine PS4 ging bei Killzone Shadow Fall fast durch die Decke, Lautstärke vergleichbar mit einer Racing Drone.
> Hab sie dann "aufgebockt" (knapp 1 cm) damit Luft unten zirkulieren kann und seit dem ist sie wesentlich leiser. Fällt mir nicht mehr störend auf.


Horizontal und sie schaltet nur bei anspruchsvollen Szenen die Lautstärke nach oben ( ca 60 dB, wenn man direkt vor der Konsole misst).
Möglicherweise wurde ich durch den PC und der Xbox One S zu empfindlich in Sachen Lautstärke?


----------



## Homerlos (2. März 2017)

Ich hab mir Auch Horizon Zero Dawn gekauft, einfach weil ich Dinos und Roboter mag. DINOROBOTER!

Das schlechte zuerst: Die deutsche Synchro ist erträglich, aber nicht sehr viel mehr. Sie hat mich dazu gebracht, auf Englisch umzuschalten. Und der Name klingt ziemlich Generisch, was mich fast vom Kauf abgehalten hätte.

Aber alles andere ist echt...top. Seit The Last Of Us habe ich kein so gutes PS-Exlusives Spiel gespielt. Vielleicht finde ich Horizon sogar besser, mal gucken wie sich die bisher großartige Story entwickelt.
Aloy ist ein toller Charakter, alle Anderen sind mindestens interessant (daran sind bei mir selbst die Telltale-Spiele ausnahmslos gescheitert), die ersten Minuten sind toll, die Welt ist toll und ist unfassbar schön, selbst das Fähigkeitensystem ist toll (wenn auch mit Abstrichen, weil ich sowas nicht leiden kann).
Tja, tolles Spiel.  Kaufempfehlung, definitiv.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. März 2017)

Homerlos schrieb:


> Und der Name klingt ziemlich Generisch



Am Ende ergibt der Name verdammt viel Sinn, warts nur ab.


----------



## Homerlos (2. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Am Ende ergibt der Name verdammt viel Sinn, warts nur ab.



Ja am Ende! Aber wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe und das Ende weiß, wäre was schiefgegangen.  Aber gut, das werd ich ja noch rausfinden.


----------



## MichaelG (3. März 2017)

Mass Effect 3. Das/die 3 Enden der epischen Reise sind erreicht. Bei einem der Enden (Reaper tot) hat Shepard sogar überlebt. Zumindestens geatmet.

Aber 



Spoiler



Kann man Anderson nicht retten? Hab zwar den Unbekannten zum Selbstmord getrieben aber Anderson ist kurz darauf auch gestorben. Oder hat man hier 0 Chancen?



Es waren interessante Enden. Das muß man Bioware lassen. Auch wenn ich mir schlußendlich mehr Optionen erhofft hätte (glückliches Ende mit der Romanze). So kann man nur spekulieren ob Shepard von jemanden gefunden wird wie zu Beginn von ME2.

ME: Andromeda wird es im Vergleich schwer haben. Aber ich hoffe das beste. Die bisherigen Zutaten klingen zumindestens gut.


----------



## MrFob (3. März 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3. Das/die 3 Enden der epischen Reise sind erreicht. Bei einem (Reaper tot) hat Shepard sogar überlebt. Zumindestens geatmet.
> 
> Aber
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nope, Anderson stirbt immer. Ist quasi der obligatorische tragische Verlust in diesem Drama.
Wenn du TIM nicht per Renegade Interrupt erschiesst oder zum Selbstmord ueberrest (Saren laesst gruessen), dann erschiesst TIM aber Anderson und du hast die Dialog Szene zwischen Shep und Anderson vor dessen Tod nicht mehr.
Du hast also alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## MichaelG (3. März 2017)

Thx. Also bis auf die Quarianer alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2017)

Ich vermiss ein neues Saints Row Teil 3 und 4 waren zwar sehr jumping the shark aber es fehlt schon etwas der verückte humor mir


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2017)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider*

Nunmehr 60 Stunden erfasste Spielzeit. Junge, Junge, sonst haben mich nur Assassin's Creed-Spiele so lange bei der Stange gehalten. Ist nicht mehr viel was ich an Solo-Achievements holen kann. Zumindest alle Wiederholungslevels nochmal mindestens mit Bronze schaffen, in "Kalte Finsternis" 6 Gefangene befreien und im Ausdauer-Modus alle 5 Krypten finden... Letzteres ist wegen der Zufallsgenerierten Wildnis richtig schwierig... Aber die Hunderter-Marke an Errungenschaften möchte ich noch knacken. 

*Mirror's Edge Catalyst*

Bisher 10 Stunden darin investiert, und ich spare mir die Story-Missionen immer noch auf. 
An Kurier-Aufträgen, Ablenkungsmissionen und hackbaren Werbetafeln mangelt es nicht, und selbst wenn man bestimmte Strecken immer wieder durchrennt lassen sich stets neue Pfade, Ecken und Ortschaften entdecken auf die man zuvor nicht geachtet hat. Könnte stundenlang auf den Dächern von Glass verbringen. [emoji7] 

Aber mit der nächsten Session soll es mit Faiths Geschichte endlich weitergehen. Wer weiss was da noch alles passieren wird... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elektrostuhl (3. März 2017)

Im Moment beiße ich mir wieder in *TrackMania Turbo* die Zähne aus. Ich hätte es besser nicht gestartet, denn man kommt nur schwer davon los, wenn man einmal mit der Zeitenjagd angefangen hat. Also ich nicht. Dabei wollte ich nach Assassin's Creed Chronicles China mit AC Syndicate erstmals ein großes AC anfangen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Im Moment beiße ich mir wieder in *TrackMania Turbo* die Zähne aus. Ich hätte es besser nicht gestartet, denn man kommt nur schwer davon los, wenn man einmal mit der Zeitenjagd angefangen hat. Also ich nicht. Dabei wollte ich nach Assassin's Creed Chronicles China mit AC Syndicate erstmals ein großes AC anfangen.



TMT steht dieses Jahr auch noch auf meiner Einkaufsliste. Aber da noch soviel auf dem "Spielplan" steht kann es ruhig noch warten.

Aber das Fieber unbedingt Streckenrekorde zu knacken zu müssen, das ist wirklich ansteckend. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. März 2017)

Ich spiele nun auch Horizon und muss ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr sagen, dass das ein ziemlich tolles Spiel zu sein scheint. Bin noch relativ am Anfang des Spiels. Irgendwas hatte mich an Horizon irritiert...irgendwas war anders...hmjoa: wo sind die Ladezeiten?! 
Gerade nach RE7 fällt mir das neben anderen Aspekten sehr positiv auf. 

Aber Holla die Waldfee, meine arme PS4 war noch nie so laut.


----------



## Chemenu (3. März 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun auch Horizon und muss ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr sagen, dass das ein ziemlich tolles Spiel zu sein scheint. Bin noch relativ am Anfang des Spiels. Irgendwas hatte mich an Horizon irritiert...irgendwas war anders...hmjoa: wo sind die Ladezeiten?!
> Gerade nach RE7 fällt mir das neben anderen Aspekten sehr positiv auf.
> 
> Aber Holla die Waldfee, meine arme PS4 war noch nie so laut.



Die fehlenden Ladezeiten haben mich auch leicht schockiert. Das ist eine Zauber-Engine.^^ 
Meine PS4 (die normale) wird aber nicht lauter als z.B. bei Uncharted 4, eher sogar etwas leiser.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. März 2017)

nachher Zelda (wenn ich die Switch angeschlossen habe)


----------



## Sanador (3. März 2017)

Hab jetzt mal die Einstellungen in *Horizon* auf Performance und "HDR aus" gestellt und zack, war die Konsole leise.

Zum Spiel:
Ich war nun im ersten Bau der Maschinen und es hat mich sofort an das Raumschiff aus *Crysis* erinnert, der Stil und natürlich das Prahlen der Grafik.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. März 2017)

Total War Warhammer  




> Die fehlenden Ladezeiten haben mich auch leicht schockiert. Das ist eine Zauber-Engine.^^



Witcher  3 hat auch keine Ladezeiten im Spiel...


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. März 2017)

So, Hardware ist ausgeliehen, jetzt kann ich am Wochende parallel in Zelda und Horizon reinschnuppern. Mal schauen, welches Spiel bei mir das Rennen macht


----------



## Scholdarr (3. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So, Hardware ist ausgeliehen, jetzt kann ich am Wochende parallel in Zelda und Horizon reinschnuppern. Mal schauen, welches Spiel bei mir das Rennen macht


Häretiker 

Have fun.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. März 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal die Einstellungen in *Horizon* auf Performance und "HDR aus" gestellt und zack, war die Konsole leise.
> 
> )



Das probiere ich nachher mal aus. Bei Uncharted 4 ist mir das nicht so aufgefallen. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Witcher  3 hat auch keine Ladezeiten im Spiel...



Witcher 3 habe ich auf dem PC gespielt, da habe ich eh ganz andere Erwartungen an Ladezeiten. [emoji6]

Mein letztes Spiel auf der PS4 vor Horizon war RE7. Da konnte man während der Ladezeiten einmal Pizza holen und zurück.


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So, Hardware ist ausgeliehen, jetzt kann ich am Wochende parallel in Zelda und Horizon reinschnuppern. Mal schauen, welches Spiel bei mir das Rennen macht



Lol, ein anderes Spiel, das in wenigen Tagen erscheint, hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Spiel ich halt mit dem alten Tom ...


----------



## MichaelG (3. März 2017)

Aktuell bis zum Release von ME: Andromeda Sniper Elite 4. Bei 2 Missionen sind schon 3 h vergangen. Und ich muß garantiert nachholen, weil mir Sammelobjekte fehlen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (4. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Lol, ein anderes Spiel, das in wenigen Tagen erscheint, hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Spiel ich halt mit dem alten Tom ...



Tom? Tom Clancy - Ghost Recon Wildlands? Das würde mich nicht davon abhalten, zumindest in Zelda reinzuschnuppern.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. März 2017)

Vor kurzem wurde der VR Shooter *Robo Recall* von Epic Games kostenlos für alle Käufer der Oculus Rift Touch Controller veröffentlicht. Und ich muss sagen: Ich bin geteilter Meinung. Das Shooter-Mechanik funktioniert trotz Teleport-System (bin ich nicht sooo ein Fan von, aber da ich hier wenig Platz habe, ist's ok) sehr gut, das Handling der Waffen ist sehr intuitiv, die Steuerung präzise, die Grafik ist toll, erinnert optisch irgendwie ein wenig an eine Mischung aus Deus Ex und Crysis 2.

Aber die Entwickler haben (aus meiner Sicht) einen großen Fehler gemacht: Das Ganze spielt sich wie ein Arcade-Shooter. Man sammelt Punkte, es gibt nicht wirklich etwas in der Spielwelt zu erkunden, es gibt keine Dialoge, keine Story ... da wäre so viel mehr möglich gewesen. Stattdessen sammelt man Punkte für Upgrades für seine Waffen, die man in einem Menü freischaltet, erfüllt recht abstrakte Missionsziele (z. B. sammle innerhalb von 3 Minuten 10 Roboter und wirf sie in einen riesigen Teleporter, der einfach mal so mitten auf der Straße erscheint) ... warum gibt man sich auf der einen Seite so viel Mühe, mit VR und der ganzen Shooter-Mechanik Immersion zu erzeugen und zerstört sie dann an anderer Stelle mit so abstraktem Missionsdesign?

Der typische Ablauf einer Mission funktionert folgendermaßen: Man befindet sich in der Basis, geht zum Holomenü, aktiviert dort die Upgrades, die man für seine Waffen haben will und wählt dann auf der Karte ein Missionsgebiet aus. Soweit ok ... man teleportiert dort also hin, bekommt auf ziemlich aufdringliche Weise immer wieder gesagt, man solle zu einem bestimmten Punkt auf der Straße gehen (großes leuchtendes Feld mitten auf der Straße) ... wenn man das nicht macht, passiert gar nichts, außer dass die Stimme einen alle paar Sekunden darauf hinweist, dass man doch endlich zu diesem Punkt gehen soll! Wenn man dann dort hingeht, ist mit einem Mal die Hölle los. Von überall spawnen Roboter, man ballert und teleportiert herum und ein Quake/Unreal Tournament-mäßiger Kommentator haut Sprüche a la "Headshot" und "Awesome!" raus und es schweben comicmäßig Zahlen in der Luft, wenn man besonders gute Treffer erledigt und nach einer festgelegten Zeit von wenigen Minuten hört das Spektakel plötzlich wieder auf. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss man eine bestimmte Anzahl Roboter in dieser "Arena" erledigen. Das war's, danach bekommt man eine Highscore-Anzeige und teleportiert automatisch nach zwei bis drei solcher Events zurück in seine Basis.

Da fehlt mir irgendwie die Motivation. Ich brauche storymäßig etwas, das mich durch's Spiel hindurch motiviert, Gründe, die mich immer wieder dazu bringen, mich in virtuelle Gefahr zu begeben. Punkte Sammeln ist genau die Form von Nicht-Immersion, die ich mir von so einem Spiel nicht wünsche. Unter'm Strich ist das Ding nicht mehr, als ein grafisch schön gemachtes VR-Moorhuhn mit Robotern. Der pseudolustige Humor a la Star Wars Episode 1 Kampfdroiden trifft meinen Geschmack auch nicht wirklich.

Wer ne Oculus Rift mit Touch Controllern hat, sollte sich das Ding aber dennoch unbedingt mal anschauen. Es kostet nichts und ist recht spektakulär inszeniert. Für einige Runden macht es durchaus Spaß. Wer die Bullet Train Demo kennt und mochte, wird hier sicher nichts falsch machen. Das Gameplay ist sehr ähnlich.

Ein wenig Gameplay dazu (Video ist nicht von mir):




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QpzGE1LnfsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (4. März 2017)

Ich mag irgendwie alles spielen, aber auf so einen kurzweiligen "Scheiß" stehe ich total. Ich bin aber auch in einer verwahrlosten Spielhalle aufgewachsen. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Neawoulf (4. März 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ich mag irgendwie alles spielen, aber auf so einen kurzweiligen "Scheiß" stehe ich total. Ich bin aber auch in einer verwahrlosten Spielhalle aufgewachsen. Danke für den Tipp!



Der Spielhallencharakter trifft auf das Spiel definitiv zu. Ist sicher auch ein prima Partyspiel, wo gegeneinander antreten kann, wer die meisten Punkte in einer Mission holt. Aus der Sicht macht das Ding definitiv Spaß, aber ich bin halt so'n Typ, ich brauche auch eine schlüssige Spielwelt, eine Aufgabe ... halt inhaltliche Immersion, nicht nur "oberflächliche" durch das VR-Headset und das Waffenhändling mit den Motion Controllern.

Aber wie sagt man: Einem geschenkten Roboter reißt man nicht den Kopf ab oder so (hab ich dennoch mehrfach gemacht und es macht irgendwie doch Spaß  )


----------



## Elektrostuhl (4. März 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aber wie sagt man: Einem geschenkten Roboter reißt man nicht den Kopf ab oder so (hab ich dennoch mehrfach gemacht und es macht irgendwie doch Spaß  )



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. März 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Tom? Tom Clancy - Ghost Recon Wildlands? Das würde mich nicht davon abhalten, zumindest in Zelda reinzuschnuppern.



Glaub mir: Wenn du es bis Montag durchspielen und testen müsstest, dann schon ^^


----------



## MichaelG (4. März 2017)

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich bei +300 h RPG-Schwergewichten? Da langen 3 Tage für ein Review doch hinten und vorn nicht?


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. März 2017)

Die kriegen wir meistens früher


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. März 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal die Einstellungen in *Horizon* auf Performance und "HDR aus" gestellt und zack, war die Konsole leise.



Gestern, pünktlich am 3. März. zum Launch der Nintendo Switch, ist meine neue Konsole angekommen. Eine PS4 Pro. Ich spiele hier "Horizon" nur ganz normal in 1080p, und da ist die Pro deutlich leiser als meine Standard-PS4.

Bei "Assetto Corsa" springt noch nicht mal der Lüfter richtig an, darüber lacht sich die GPU vermutlich tot.

Hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß die Pro leiser ist als das Standardmodell. Aber es freut mich natürlich. Und das beste: Ich hab wieder ein optisches Laufwerk. Der Wahnsinn, so 'ne Konsole, so richtig mit Laufwerk und so. Bisher sind mir alle Laufwerke von Sony zugrunde gegangen, das ist jetzt der vierte Versuch. Wenn der auch schiefgeht, wechsel in ins Linux-Lager oder so.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. März 2017)

Horizon ist wirklich ein schönes Spiel. Bin nach 7,5 Stunden bei 10% und könnte das Becken verlassen, bin aber noch geblieben, weil ich eine Schlucht erkunden wollte. In ihr war man bereits am Anfang, als man den Jungen gerettet hat. Auf dem Hinweg bin ich kurz auf etwas geklettert, das wie ein großer, umgestürzter, knorriger Baum aussah, aus dessen Überresten neue Pflanzen wuchsen. Auf dem Rückweg bemerkte ich dann, dass das gar kein Baum, sondern ein großes Flugzeug war, das in die Schlucht gestürzt war und von der Wildnis überwuchert wurde. Die Spielwelt ist echt großartig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. März 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Auf dem Rückweg bemerkte ich dann, dass das gar kein Baum, sondern ein großes Flugzeug war, das in die Schlucht gestürzt war und von der Wildnis überwuchert wurde.


Ja, manchmal merkt man, dass sich Guerilla auch noch bei Last of Us bedient hat  In diesem Shot z.b. sieht man überwucherte, schiefe Verkehrsampeln^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. März 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal merkt man, dass sich Guerilla auch noch bei Last of Us bedient hat  In diesem Shot z.b. sieht man überwucherte, schiefe Verkehrsampeln^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ja. Bin gerade in Teufelsdurst angekommen. Sehr atmosphärisch. Und dann der erste Langhals. Wow. 

Jetzt erstmal Banditenjagd mit Jared Leto.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. März 2017)

Du meinst sicher diesen Irren, Nil. Der sieht doch nicht wie Jared Leto aus^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. März 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal merkt man, dass sich Guerilla auch noch bei Last of Us bedient hat



Nur, dass der Verfall in Horizon wesentlich weiter fortgeschritten ist.
TLOU spielte ja auch "nur" 20 Jahre nach dem Untergang der Zivilisation.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. März 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher diesen Irren, Nil. Der sieht doch nicht wie Jared Leto aus^^



So von den Augen her schon. Und er trägt komische Klamotten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. März 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> So von den Augen her schon. Und er trägt komische Klamotten.


Könnte also genauso gut auch Rab sein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. März 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> So von den Augen her schon. Und er trägt komische Klamotten.


Apropos....ich hatte ja ein Selfie mit ihm gemacht^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Stadt Meridian ist umwerfend. Noch dazu so riesig, dass man schon einen guten Punkt braucht, um alles überblicken zu können. Ich packs mal in Spoiler, falls es jemanden stört.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. März 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Apropos....ich hatte ja ein Selfie mit ihm gemacht^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf die Stadt freue ich mich schon. [emoji3]

Aber eine Sache ist mir gerade unklar. Ich habe zig Modifikationen und frei Slots in Bogen und Rüstung, aber nichts scheint zusammen zu passen. Kann ich eine Schock-Spule nur in eine Waffe, die auch Schockschaden macht einsetzen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. März 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Aber eine Sache ist mir gerade unklar. Ich habe zig Modifikationen und frei Slots in Bogen und Rüstung, aber nichts scheint zusammen zu passen. Kann ich eine Schock-Spule nur in eine Waffe, die auch Schockschaden macht einsetzen?


Das weiss Matthias sicher genauer. Aber ich hab jetzt die Schatten-Versionen der Bögen, dort hat mein Kriegsbogen endlich auch Eispfeile, und dort konnte ich auch Eis-mods einsetzen. Das ging bei den anderen beiden nicht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Die standen dort nicht zur Auswahl.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. März 2017)

Dann wird es wohl so sein und analog dazu auch bei den Rüstungen. Ich will ne Truhe.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. März 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> analog dazu auch bei den Rüstungen.


Nee....meine ist die Nahkampfrüstung (Nora-Beschützerin), und ich hab da Mods für Elektro und Eis-Widerstände drin.


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. März 2017)

Ich hab nur normale und Feuerpfeile. Kommen die weiteren Pfeilarten im Laufe der Geschichte, oder muß ich die kaufen oder wie? Gegen so 'nen Brüllrücken krieg ich nichts gerissen.

Ansonsten: Ein tolles Spiel bisher und ein abgefahrener Trip. Ich muß erstmal wieder in der Realität ankommen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich hab nur normale und Feuerpfeile. Kommen die weiteren Pfeilarten im Laufe der Geschichte, oder muß ich die kaufen oder wie?



Die Pfeilarten sind abhängig vom Bogen.
Es gibt drei verschiedene Typen. (Jagdbogen, Scharfschützenbogen, Kriegsbogen)
Ich bevorzuge persönlich vor allem den Scharfschützenbogen. Der hat Tear-Pfeile, die per Schallwellen Komponenten von Maschinen absprengen, und Präzisionspfeile, die den größten Schaden machen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Scharfschützenbogen



Ich bin eben am Händler vorbei und hab mir einen Scharfschützenbogen besorgt. Der hat die Präzisionspfeile, aber nichts mit Schall.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. März 2017)

Du brauchst bessere, "blaue" Versionen der Bögen, die gibt es, genau wie Rüstungen, in mehreren Qualitätsstufen. Ob diese Stufen vom Charakterlevel oder einfach nur vom Händler abhängen, weiss ich aber jetzt nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. März 2017)

Richtig, jede Waffe gibt es auch noch in drei verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen. (grün, blau, lila)
Mit jeder Stufe kommt ein Munitionstyp dazu.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. März 2017)

Ich habe einen blauen Scharfschützenbogen im ersten Lager für die Jägerprüfungen bekommen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. März 2017)

Danke für die Infos. Ich guck mir schon gar nix mehr an, um mir keine Spoiler einzufangen. Ich bin wirklich sehr angetan von Aloy, der Geschichte, dem ganzen Spiel. Es gibt sich einfach keine Blöße. Es ist zwar in jeder Hinsicht Mainstream und konventionell, bietet aber ein nahezu perfektes, rundes Gesamterlebnis. In diese Welt kann man richtig abtauchen. Ganz großes Tennis.


----------



## MichaelG (5. März 2017)

Sniper Elite 4. Nach rund 12 h der erste Bug. Habe die Missionen zu vor wiederholt wegen fehlender Collectibles. Bei der Mission mit der Eisenbahnkanone auf dem Viadukt finde ich den 2. Scharfschützenbericht nicht. Den müßte eigentlich der Sniper auf der gegenüberliegenden Brückenseite haben. Ich den also beseitigt. Dann fiel mir ein, daß ich den Steinadler am Fluß vergessen habe. Also kurz runter den Steinadler beseitigt und dann zurück zum Geschütz.

Bei Durchsuchen der Leute finde ich den Sniper aber nicht.  und ja wo ich den erschossen habe weiß ich. Der Scharfschützenbericht ist das einzig fehlende Collectible der Mission. D.H also nur wegen dem Collectible nochmal die komplette Mission von 0.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. März 2017)

Gerade habe ich das erste Addon für *The Witcher 3, Hearts of Stone*, durchgespielt. Hat mit gut gefallen. Die Nebenquests und das neue Gebiet waren eher unspektakulär, aber die Story und die Hauptquests waren richtig gut. Auch die Charaktere haben mir gut gefallen. Zuerst natürlich war es schön Shani mal wieder zu sehen, aber auch Gaunter O'Dim und Olgierd von Everec waren tolle Charaktere. Die Bosskämpfe waren auch gut gemacht und meiner Meinung nach ein wenig anspruchsvoller, als im Hauptspiel.

Ein paar Gedanken dazu, die Spoiler enthalten:



Spoiler



Als ich mit The Witcher 3 angefangen habe und mit dem Spiegelmeister in der Taverne über Yennefer geredet habe, hatte ich das Gefühl, dieser Charakter könnte nochmal in irgendeiner Weise wichtig werden. Das ganze (Haupt-)Spiel hindurch hat er sich aber nicht mehr blicken lassen. Der Typ war mir irgendwie sympathisch. Als dann klarer wurde, wie mächtig er ist, hatte ich bei ihm irgendwie das Gefühl, er wäre sowas wie Q (Star Trek) in der Witcher-Welt. Ich fand's ein wenig schade, dass er der Hauptbösewicht des Addons war, aber es hat irgendwie halt gut gepasst. 

Von Everec war mir von Anfang an ziemlich unsympathisch, aber zum Schluss, nachdem ich erfahren habe, warum er so ist wie er ist, war er mir dann plötzlich richtig sympathisch. Auch wenn man nicht viel über ihn erfahren hat, wie er vor der Versteinerung seines Herzens war, nehme ich an, er war ein guter Mensch und hat all seine Grausamkeiten inkl. dem Mord an Iris' Vater nur wegen des Fluches begangen. Schön auch, dass er sich zum Schluss von seinen Banditenfreunden distanziert hat.

Zum Thema Quests: Da waren ein paar richtig gute Sachen dabei. Highlights waren für mich die Hochzeit, wo man als Vlodimir von Everec von einem Fremdschäm-Moment zum nächsten gearbeitet hat. Ebenfalls toll fand ich die ganze Geschichte rund um das von Everec Anwesen und die Geschichte von Iris, inkl. der Reise ins Gemälde. Tolle Atmosphäre, tolles Questdesign! Da sollten sich EA und Bethesda mal genau umschauen. Auch der Überfall auf das Auktionshaus war an sich toll, auch wenn ich da das Gefühl hatte, so ein Raub wäre nicht wirklich Geralts Stil. Um die beiden Borsodys hat es mir allerdings nicht leid getan, waren beides eindeutig Arschlöcher 

Dann die Bosskämpfe: Ich habe auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt (Todesmarsch, glaube ich) und die waren teilweise schon echt hart. Der Krötenprinz am Anfang, der Magier kurz danach ... dann der Totengräber im Garten des von Everec Anwesens, der schon echt hart war, da er sich immer wieder komplett heilen konnte, indem er die Toten beschworen hat. Hat mich einige Versuche gekostet und zwischendurch war ich kurz davor den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu senken. Wobei gerade bei dem Kampf auch eine der großen Schwächen von The Witcher 3 zum Tragen kam: Die Steuerung. Man konnte ja die Heilung des Totengräbers verhindern, indem man selbst die beschworenen Toten vorher erledigt hat (waren ja auch nach einem einzigen Treffer um), aber da hat halt immer wieder das Spiel entschieden, in welche Richtung ich schlagen durfte, was oft dafür gesorgt hat, das ich auf den falschen Gegner in der falschen Richtung geschlagen habe. Das war schon echt frustrierend, wundert mich, dass das nie gepatcht wurde. Aber nach einigen Versuchen habe ich's dann doch geschafft. Generell hatte dieser Kampf so einen leichten Dark Souls Unterton, zum Glück ohne dass ich mich beim nächsten Versuch erstmal 10 Minuten durch andere Gegner schnetzeln musste.



Fazit: Hearts of Stone hat mir gut gefallen. Dadurch, dass die es eigentlich ausschließlich um Olgierd von Everecs Geschichte ging, war das ganze eine sehr persönliche Quest, ganz im Gegensatz zum Hauptspiel, das sehr viel epischere Ausmaße hatte. Aber das Addon hat mir nicht weniger gefallen, es war halt nur anders. Bin gespannt, wie es mit Blood and Wine weitergeht, damit werde ich evtl. heute sogar noch anfangen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. März 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass die es eigentlich ausschließlich um Olgierd von Everecs Geschichte ging, war das ganze eine sehr persönliche Quest, ganz im Gegensatz zum Hauptspiel, das sehr viel epischere Ausmaße hatte.



Naja, das Haupspiel ist im Grunde auch eine einzige persönliche Geschichte, Geralts Suche nach Ciri.
Für ihn ist erstmal nur der persönliche Wunsch sie zu finden, die Grundmotivation für alles was er tut.
Das es dann am Ende mit


Spoiler



mit der Schlacht gegen die Wilde Jagd und Ciris Mission gegen die Weiße Kälte


irgendwie auch um die Rettung der Welt geht, lag ja nicht so wirklich in seiner Hand.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. März 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Als dann klarer wurde, wie mächtig er ist, hatte ich bei ihm irgendwie das Gefühl, er wäre sowas wie Q (Star Trek) in der Witcher-Welt. Ich fand's ein wenig schade, dass er der Hauptbösewicht des Addons war, aber es hat irgendwie halt gut gepasst.



Du hast aber schon verstanden, dass es sich bei Gaunter O'Dim 



Spoiler



um den Teufel handelt, oder? CDProjekt hat ja nun wirklich das ganze Addon mit entsprechenden Anspielungen gespickt, ich sag nur "Wegkreuzung um Mitternacht", "Pakte", "Handel mit Seelen"...der klassische "faust'sche" Teufel in der Tradition christlich-europäischer Folklore


----------



## Neawoulf (5. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Naja, das Haupspiel ist im Grunde auch  eine einzige persönliche Geschichte, Geralts Suche nach Ciri.
> Für ihn ist erstmal nur der persönliche Wunsch sie zu finden, die Grundmotivation für alles was er tut.
> Das es dann am Ende mit
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Stimmt schon, die Ausmaße waren zum Schluss halt doch eine ganze Ecke gewaltiger und immerhin war die Wilde Jagd auch für alle eine Bedrohung, während O'Dim seine Verträge eher mit einzelnen Personen geschlossen hat, die er wohl für würdig oder interessant genug hielt.






Spassbremse schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon verstanden, dass es sich bei Gaunter O'Dim
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ja sicher, das wurde mir im Laufe der Zeit klar. Aber zu Anfang hat er halt einen (noch) relativ harmlosen Eindruck gemacht, auch wenn von Anfang an so ein Hauch von "Pakt mit dem Teufel" zu spüren war.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. März 2017)

Gestern wieder drei Stunden *Mirror's Edge Catalyst *gesuchtet, und als es abends zu spät war um noch einen mehrtägigen Ausdauerversuch in *Rise of the Tomb Raider *zu starten - hätte fürs nächste Achievement mindestens 10 Tage überleben müssen, dabei dauert 1 Tag locker 10 Minuten -, spontan mal die Remastered-Version von *Day of the Tentacle *dazwischen geschoben. Eignet sich für kurze Sessions ganz gut. 

Schön zu sehen dass der alte Stil nicht komplett umgekrempelt, sondern einfach nur schärfer gemacht wurde. Hie und da sieht man dezente Zusatzanimationen welche die ursprünglich starren Hintergründe minimal aufpeppen, die seitlichen Scrollbewegungen sind nunmehr sehr geschmeidig, dazu noch bildschirmfüllend... Höchstens an den aufzählbar wenigen Animationsstufen von Bernard und Co. erkennt man Überbleibsel des DOS-Klassikers. Die englische Sprachausgabe auf die ich sehr gespannt war hört sich... Okay an. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. Hatte da wohl zu hohe Erwartungen oder so, jedenfalls kann diese sich nicht mit den herausragenden Original-Stimmen von *Sam & Max: Hit the Road *messen. Klingt dafür sehr frisch, nicht ganz so dumpf wie die deutsche Tonspur.
Dafür gefällt der Soundtrack richtig gut. Neu und satter eingespielt.

Tjoah... Ansonsten recht schön was das Spiel an Einstellmöglichkeiten, multilingualen Texten, O-Ton sowie alte Deutsch-Synchro sowie Extras bietet, das Hauptmenu wirkt äußerst stimmig und hätte auch dem Original vor gut 25 Jahren gutgestanden. Schade nur dass die klassische Verben-Leiste im Remastered-Look nur mit festem 4:3-Bild zu haben ist, 16:9 gibt es "nur" mit der modernen Popup-Steuerung.

Mal schauen wie gut ich die Rätselketten noch im Kopf hab, das letzte (bzw. erste) Mal dass ich es komplett durch hatte liegt schließlich über 20 Jahre her. Ist zwar keiner meiner liebsten LucasArts-Klassiker, aber nach so langer Zeit darf man auf diese Weise gerne eine persönliche Zeitreise in die eigene Jugend machen.


----------



## McDrake (5. März 2017)

Auf meiner Steamliste *Sleeping Dogs* gefunden und angefangen zu spielen.
Eiderdaus. Da wäre mir aber beinahe ein ganz tolles Game durch die Lappen gegangen.
Packt mich mehr als die letzten drei GTA.


----------



## MichaelG (6. März 2017)

Sniper Elite 4. Das Spiel hat noch einige Bugs. Soldaten die Papiere bei sich tragen sollten sind verschwunden. 

Mir fehlen z.B. bei der Werft Mission (Nr. 4?) noch 3 Briefe und 1 Dienstbefehl. Wahrscheinlich lösen die getöteten sich zu fix auf. Aber warum auch ausgerechnet die mit den vakanten Papieren ebenso? 

Jedenfalls finde ich teils nur noch deren Waffen. Hier sollte Rebellion noch mal nacharbeiten. Denn zum Looten kommt man manchmal gar nicht soo schnell. 

Das Spiel macht trotzdem Spaß. Den fehlenden Scharfschützenbericht aus der Viadukt-Mission (Eisenbahngeschütz) habe ich bei der Wiederholung bekommen. So werde ich auch die aktuelle Mission wiederholen müssen. Mal sehen ob die Spezis dann die fehlenden Dokumente droppen.

Trotzdem insgesamt abgesehen von diesen Kleinigkeiten eine gute Weiterentwicklung. 

Spiele auf Meisterschütze und selbst da wirds auch mal schnell haarig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. März 2017)

Ein geiler Ritt 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MITXNk6DnIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Auf meiner Steamliste *Sleeping Dogs* gefunden und angefangen zu spielen.
> Eiderdaus. Da wäre mir aber beinahe ein ganz tolles Game durch die Lappen gegangen.
> Packt mich mehr als die letzten drei GTA.


Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, das Spiel war echt gut. Zu schade, dass es auf absehbare Zeit wohl keinen Nachfolger geben wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ein geiler Ritt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut von "Tomb Raider" geklaut. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gut von "Tomb Raider" geklaut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Das wiederum gut von Uncharted geklaut hat, das wiederum gut von Tomb Raider geklaut hat, das wiederum gut von Indiana Jones geklaut hat, das wiederum gut von...........


Klauketten erstellen. Neuer Thread.


----------



## Rabowke (6. März 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Auf meiner Steamliste *Sleeping Dogs* gefunden und angefangen zu spielen.
> Eiderdaus. Da wäre mir aber beinahe ein ganz tolles Game durch die Lappen gegangen.
> Packt mich mehr als die letzten drei GTA.


Sehr gutes Spiel, ich hab es primär wegen der Örtlichkeit, Hong Kong, gespielt ... bin dann aber hängen geblieben. Ziemlich brutal und nichts für schwache Gemüter, aber ich hatte wirklich meinen Spass! Vor allem sah das Spiel damals wirklich bombe aus!


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Spiel, ich hab es primär wegen der Örtlichkeit, Hong Kong, gespielt ... bin dann aber hängen geblieben. Ziemlich brutal und nichts für schwache Gemüter, aber ich hatte wirklich meinen Spass! Vor allem sah das Spiel damals wirklich bombe aus!



Jup, brutal und halt ohne aufgesetzte Komik. Wie ein gutes Actiinthriller.
Breim ersten Massagesalon-Besuch war ich gesapnnt (hihi) wie denn jene Sequenz dargestellt würde, wenn man schon Köpfe in Ventilatoren steckt.
Passierte dann doch nix.


Und Linksverkehr ist auch ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig:
Grade beim Abbiegen habe ich die Kurven falsch angeschnitten.


Und grafisch ists gut gealtert. 
Muss diese Titel noch spielen, bevor ich eine neue Graka zulege.
Da wird dann das irrationale Danken kommrn, dass uch mit jener nur noch ganz neue Titel Spielen darf.


----------



## Enisra (6. März 2017)

na, das Spiel ist ja nicht nur wegen der Örtlichkeit so interessant, auch wegen Honk Kong Gangsterfilmen
Wer bekommt da nicht Lust im Anschluss nochmal Infernal Affairs oder Hard Boiled anzuschauen?


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und grafisch ists gut gealtert.


Hast du den kostenlosen High-Resolution-Texturen DLC installiert? Damit siehts noch mal deutlich besser aus. 

Ist ein bisschen tricky, da ran zu kommen, weil es den eigentlich nur für die unzensierte internationale Version gibt (ich nehme an, dass du die zensierte deutsche Version spielst?). Über den deutschen Steam-Store kann man den nicht laden.


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hast du den kostenlosen High-Resolution-Texturen DLC installiert? Damit siehts noch mal deutlich besser aus.
> 
> Ist ein bisschen tricky, da ran zu kommen, weil es den eigentlich nur für die unzensierte internationale Version gibt (ich nehme an, dass du die zensierte deutsche Version spielst?). Über den deutschen Steam-Store kann man den nicht laden.



Ich spiele die "Definitiv Edition".
Grade Videos aus der "normalen" Version angeschaut.
Ist schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich spiele die "Definitiv Edition".
> Grade Videos aus der "normalen" Version angeschaut.
> Ist schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied


Ist die Definive Edition uncut?


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ist die Definive Edition uncut?



Die gibts, wenn ich recht recherchiert habe nur uncut, oder?


----------



## MichaelG (6. März 2017)

Jepp. Für die kastrierte DE-Fassung gab es keine DLC.


----------



## MichaelG (6. März 2017)

So. Mittlerweile sind in Sniper Elite 4 19 h verbraten. Und ich zum 2. mal mit Mission 4 durch. Habe jetzt auch die fehlenden Dokumente.

Das Spiel fesselt einen echt. Mal sehen wie weit ich bis zum Release von ME:A  mit Sniper Elite 4 komme. Denn beim ME:A Release bekomme ich Scheuklappen.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. März 2017)

seit mehreren Stunden Wildlands

grad dieses Gespräch im Spiel gehabt  hach ja, man vermisst dieses unsägliche Wort fast etwas 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGx8vCFf94s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Homerlos (7. März 2017)

Night In The Woods.
Oh. My. God.
Life Is Strange meets Firewatch meets Undertale meets Gone Home. Und das ganze ist gut!
Morgens aufstehen und ab da bis zum Abend machen was man will. Nicht nur ein Traum meinerseits, sondern auch das Gameplay von Night In The Woods. Hauptcharakter ist Mae Borowski, die das College geschmissen hat und jetzt zurück zu ihren Eltern zieht. Hauptziel ist es, die ganzen alten Freunde wiederzusehen und mit ihnen krass abgefahrenes Zeug zu machen, zum Beispiel eine Band zu laufen zu bringen (mit selbstgeschriebenen Songs, die ich gerne auf Spotify finden würde!).
Twist 1: Mae ist eine Katze und alle um sie herum auch Tiere. (Natürlich nennt sie eine der Mäuse "Killer").
Twist 2: Im Spiel werden Dinge entspannt angegangen.
In Life Is Strange zum Beispiel war die ganze Geschichte um Kate ziemlich hektisch erzählt worden, aber hier reagiert man auf die Ansage, das ein Freund verschwunden ist und schon immer "auf den Zug springen und abhauen" möchte, einfach mit nem "Wow.""Yeah, right? Cool stuff." Das kommt seltsam realistisch rüber und verstärkt die Atmosphäre.
Sowiese hat das Spiel eine extrem starke Atmo. Die Welt ist wunderschön gemacht, der Artstyle ist großartig, die Dialoge wirken zugespitzt aber alltäglich, die Charaktere wie alte Freunde, die man nach langer Zeit wiedersieht und die Musik rundet alles perfekt ab (sofern man am Bass die Tasten schnell genug drückt).

Wenn das Spiel nicht nach lässt, ist es seit der ersten Telltale-Staffel The Walking Dead endlich mal wieder eine 10/10 für mich.


----------



## Lukecheater (7. März 2017)

Im Moment bin ich viel in  *Dirt Rally  *unterwegs und hab dort die ersten beiden Meisterschaften von Pikes Peak abgeschlossen. Die Strecke macht einfach so viel mehr Spaß mit Schotter


----------



## MrFob (7. März 2017)

Habe gestern Abend kurz meinen unendlichen Witcher 3 Durchgang unterbrochen, da ich mir im GOG Spring Sale Everspace gekauft habe.
Hab es dann etwa 45 Minuten angespielt. Mein erster Eindruck ist, dass es ein Fehlkauf war. Nicht unbedingt weil das Spiel schlecht ist, sondern eher, weil es wohl doch nichts fuer mich ist.
Ich dachte, da es nach einem ganz netten Space Shooter aussieht komme ich vielleicht ueber die Rogue-like Komponente weg aber nach nur 3 Neustarts faengt es schon an mich zu nerven. Man fliegt also immer wieder von vorne durch sich marginal aendernde Mini-Arenen. Das ganze wirkt extrem arcadig und halt so video-gamey (bloedes (nicht)Wort, ist aber so). Auch die Kaempfe sind nicht wirklich so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Statt richtiger Weltraum Dogfights ist es eher ein staendiges rumgestrafe wie in einem Descent. Fuehlt sich irgendwie komisch an. Auch kann ich das Ziel nicht so ganz erkennen. Wozu mein Schiff und meine Perks aufwerten um einen Sektor weiter zu kommen wenn doch eh kein Ende in Sicht ist(oder wird es eins geben? Gibt es eine Story?) Das ganze erschliesst sich mir irgendwie nicht und wirkt etwas sinnlos. Ich werde der Sache vielleicht irgendwann nochmal eine Chance geben (ist ja auch noch Early Access, auch wenn der Launch Termin in 2 Wochen oder so ist, vielleicht tut sich da ja noch was).
Fuer den Moment muss ich aber eher davon ausgehen, dass ich $20 zum Fenster rausgeschmissen habe. Naja, ich werd's verkraften.
Zurueck zum Witcher, da hat man wenigstens das Gefuehl, dass man vorwaerts kommt.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. März 2017)

Ich bin auch noch am Runhexern und habe jetzt *The Witcher 3 - Blood and Wine* angefangen. Das neue Gebiet sieht man richtig schön aus, allerdings ist der Farbfilter doch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig (gibt's zum Glück ne Mod für). Aber erstmal unabhängig von der Story (bin noch ganz am Anfang, gerade erst an der Taverne angekommen) fällt mir vor allem die Weitsicht erstmal positiv auf. Man entdeckt in der Ferne einen Ort und will ihn sofort erkunden ... das war so ein Punkt, der mir im Hauptspiel irgendwie ein wenig gefehlt hat. Abgesehen von hohen Türmen von Novigrad, Oxenfurt und auf der Reuseninsel gab es in und um Velen wenige solcher Momente, auf Skellige gab es zwar viel Weitsicht, aber vergleichsweise wenig Spektakuläres in der Ferne. Das ist in Toussaint ganz anders.

Was mir negativ auffällt: Die Qualität der deutschen Sprachausgabe. Vor allem Geralt klingt so, als hätte er seine Aufnahmen in einer Telefonzelle gemacht. Die Tonqualität ist irgendwie schon deutlich schlechter, als im Hauptspiel und in Blood and Wine.


----------



## MrFob (7. März 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch am Runhexern und habe jetzt *The Witcher 3 - Blood and Wine* angefangen. Das neue Gebiet sieht man richtig schön aus, allerdings ist der Farbfilter doch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig (gibt's zum Glück ne Mod für). Aber erstmal unabhängig von der Story (bin noch ganz am Anfang, gerade erst an der Taverne angekommen) fällt mir vor allem die Weitsicht erstmal positiv auf. Man entdeckt in der Ferne einen Ort und will ihn sofort erkunden ... das war so ein Punkt, der mir im Hauptspiel irgendwie ein wenig gefehlt hat. Abgesehen von hohen Türmen von Novigrad, Oxenfurt und auf der Reuseninsel gab es in und um Velen wenige solcher Momente, auf Skellige gab es zwar viel Weitsicht, aber vergleichsweise wenig Spektakuläres in der Ferne. Das ist in Toussant ganz anders.
> 
> Was mir negativ auffällt: Die Qualität der deutschen Sprachausgabe. Vor allem Geralt klingt so, als hätte er seine Aufnahmen in einer Telefonzelle gemacht. Die Tonqualität ist irgendwie schon deutlich schlechter, als im Hauptspiel und in Blood and Wine.



Ich bin auch noch mitten in B&W. Ich finde der Farbfilter passt perfekt fuer das Szenario und ich finde es super zu sehen, dass Witcher auch ein freundlicheres mehr ins high fantasy gehende Setting durchaus durchziehen kann. Ausserdem musste ich erstmal lachen: Gerade mal 30 Sekunden in Toussant und schon der erste knaller: Ein Ritter, der gegen eine Windmuehle zu kaempfen scheint (die dann direkt von einem Riesen zerlegt wird, den mann aber erstmal nicht sieht). Eine schoenere Don Quixote Referenz haetten sie gar nicht einbauen koennen. 

Als letztes habe ich beim Ritterturnier mitgemacht.
Bisher mag ich wirklich, wie sie in typischer CDPR Manier alle Klischees mitnehmen aber ihnen immer wieder einen kleinen Twist verpassen, der das ganze wieder originell macht. Habe bisher sehr viel Spass mit B&W. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist gegenueber dem Hauptspiel auch nochmal deutlich angezogen und ist jetzt noch mal richtig schoen knackig.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. März 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch mitten in B&W. Ich finde der Farbfilter passt perfekt fuer das Szenario und ich finde es super zu sehen, dass Witcher auch ein freundlicheres mehr ins high fantasy gehende Setting durchaus durchziehen kann. Ausserdem musste ich erstmal lachen: Gerade mal 30 Sekunden in Toussant und schon der erste knaller: Ein Ritter, der gegen eine Windmuehle zu kaempfen scheint (die dann direkt von einem Riesen zerlegt wird, den mann aber erstmal nicht sieht). Eine schoenere Don Quixote Referenz haetten sie gar nicht einbauen koennen.
> 
> Als letztes habe ich beim Ritterturnier mitgemacht.
> Bisher mag ich wirklich, wie sie in typischer CDPR Manier alle Klischees mitnehmen aber ihnen immer wieder einen kleinen Twist verpassen, der das ganze wieder originell macht. Habe bisher sehr viel Spass mit B&W. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist gegenueber dem Hauptspiel auch nochmal deutlich angezogen und ist jetzt noch mal richtig schoen knackig.



Ich bin noch ein wenig am Rumprobieren mit SweetFX, damit es gut aussieht. Was mich halt am Farbfilter gestört hat, ist der Effekt, bei dem Dinge, die im Schatten liegen genauso betroffen sind, wie das, was im direkten Sonnenlicht liegt. Farben zeigen ihre ganze Kraft halt vor allem bei heller Beleuchtung, daher wirkte es auf mich ein wenig seltsam, dass sämtliche Schatten irgendwie leicht orange wirkten. Vor allem ging dadurch einiges an Kontrast verloren.

Auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad bin ich gespannt. Bisher kam es mir nicht schwerer vor, als Hearts of Stone, aber ich bin ja auch noch ganz am Anfang. Hearts of Stone allerdings kam mit schon ne Ecke schwerer vor, als das Hauptspiel, unabhängig vom Level der Gegner.


----------



## MrFob (7. März 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad bin ich gespannt. Bisher kam es mir nicht schwerer vor, als Hearts of Stone, aber ich bin ja auch noch ganz am Anfang. Hearts of Stone allerdings kam mit schon ne Ecke schwerer vor, als das Hauptspiel, unabhängig vom Level der Gegner.



Ja, HoS ist auch schon etwas schwieriger. Habe das Gefuehl, dass es jetzt nochmal ein bisschen angezogen hat.Vielleicht liegt's auch daran, in welcher Reihenfolge ich bisher die Quests angegangen bin. Aber ich hatte einen Kampf bisher, den musste ich glaube ich an die 10 mal machen bis ich ihn geschafft habe und der war in einer Quest fuer meine Charakterstufe*. Ich habe auch das Gefuehl, dass ich mehr Traenke trinke als vorher (da hab ich fast nie welche gebraucht). Alles in allem ist das aber alles schon immer noch gut machbar und ich finde auf Deathmarch sollte es ja auch eine Herausforderung sein.

*) Falls es jemanden interessiert, die Quest war


Spoiler



Extreme Cosplay, wo man mit zwei Typen eine historische Szene nachspielt und dann die Statuen zum Leben erweckt werden. Mein lieber Schwan, vor allem die zwei Magierinnen haben mir da gut eingeheizt. Die platt zu machen waehrend noch um die 5 Speertraeger hinter einem her sind, das war schon ein Spass, vor allem da 2 Treffer ohne Quen und man ist hinueber. Bin selten so viel weg gerannt.


----------



## MichaelG (7. März 2017)

Sniper Elite 4. Irgendwie will mich das Spiel ärgern. Bei jedem Level fehlen mir im ersten Durchgang 1-2 Dokumente die irgendwelche Hanseln durch die Gegend schleppen, die ich nicht mehr finde obwohl ich genau weiß wo ich die erschossen habe. Beim Kloster waren es 1 Scharfschützenbericht (nicht der im Turm) und ein Dienstplan. D.h. Level 5 nochmal machen. Wie jedes Level zu vor schon...


----------



## Rising-Evil (8. März 2017)

* Contrast *
Oh Hölle, ist das eine frustrierende Rumspringerei !
Der Grafikstil ist echt gut gelungen, nur wer zum Teufel ist der Hauptcharakter ?
Ein verstorbener Geist, eine imaginäre Freundin - sowas sollte schon erklärt werden...

Ansonsten:
* Star Wars Battlefront II *
Nach wie vor einer der besten SW-Titel überhaupt

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> * Contrast *
> Oh Hölle, ist das eine frustrierende Rumspringerei !
> Der Grafikstil ist echt gut gelungen, nur wer zum Teufel ist der Hauptcharakter ?
> Ein verstorbener Geist, eine imaginäre Freundin - sowas sollte schon erklärt werden...



Macrospoiler
wird im Letzten Level erklärt


----------



## Scholdarr (8. März 2017)

Homerlos schrieb:


> Night In The Woods.


Klingt spannend, aber 20€ sind für ein solches Indiespiel dann doch ein bisschen viel. Ich werde es mir bestimmt mal ein einem Sale kaufen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. März 2017)

Horizon Zero Dawn ist fertig, nun bin ich in _The Last Guardian_ unterwegs mit Trico, der tollsten Kreatur der Spielegeschichte.


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. März 2017)

Bin jetzt auch endlich an *Horizon: Zero Dawn* dran. Und was ist das für ein traumhaft schönes Spiel! Bin schon total im Sammelfieber - obwohl noch im ersten Tal, bin ich schon auf Stufe 7 aufgestiegen. Der Schleichangriff ist aber übermächtig gegen die kleinen Dinos. Die Motivation weiterzuspielen ist dennoch irre hoch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2017)

Peter und Sammelfieber?! Da stimmt doch was nicht. [emoji54] 

*Hust*Kolumne zur Open-World-Seuche in "Rise of the Tomb Raider"*räusper*



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. März 2017)

Wenn's gut gemacht ist, habe ich nichts dagegen.


----------



## golani79 (8. März 2017)

Wobei ich gerade Rise of the Tomb Raider spiele und ich das Sammeln dort als nicht so schlecht erachte - da gibts Spiele, wo das um einiges schlechter implementiert ist.
Wundert mich also, wieso da gerade TR für die Kolumne herangezogen wurde und jetzt in Wildlands und Horizon machts auf einmal so viel Spaß


----------



## Scholdarr (8. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Peter und Sammelfieber?! Da stimmt doch was nicht. [emoji54]
> 
> *Hust*Kolumne zur Open-World-Seuche in "Rise of the Tomb Raider"*räusper*
> 
> ...


Ich glaube auch, dass der Peter kürzlich durch einen Doppelgänger ersetzt wurde...


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. März 2017)

Weil Rise das nicht gebraucht hat. Weils im ersten Tomb Raider schon perfekt umgesetzt wurde aber dann Crystal Dynamics plötzlich auf die Idee kam: Ach, scheiß drauf, lass uns die perfekt durchgestylten Levels des Vorgängers durch aufgeblähte Open-World-Areale ersetzen und statt schlau platzierter Collectibles hauen wir einfach die ganze Map mit sinnlos verteilten Sammelgegenständen voll.

Bei Horizon fühlt sich die Open-World viel natürlich und schlüssiger an und daher macht mir hier das Sammeln auch mehr Spaß.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ach, scheiß drauf, lass uns die perfekt durchgestylten Levels des Vorgängers durch aufgeblähte Open-World-Areale ersetzen und statt schlau platzierter Collectibles hauen wir einfach die ganze Map mit sinnlos verteilten Sammelgegenständen voll.


Ghost Recon, hust,...


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. März 2017)

Klar, im Vergleich mit dem Vorgänger ist das ein faires Statement. Wildlands hat echt nicht mehr viel mit Ghost Recon zu tun. Aber Future Soldier war jetzt auch nicht gerade das Proto-GR. Und wo ich eben ganz klar widerspreche: Die Sammelgegenstände in Wildlands SIND sinnvoll. Und du wirst aufgrund der Größe der Karte nicht so unter Druck gesetzt, jeden Winkel abzusuchen. Das hat mich in Rise ganz schön genervt. Bei Wildlands weißt du: Aha, da im Norden gibt's in der Siedlung ein Waffenteil - cool, das ist ja auf dem Weg zu meinem nächsten Missionsziel, da schau ich mal vorbei. Bei Rise dachte ich mir dagegen immer: Scheiße, bevor ich die Mission weitermache, laufe ich das neue Gebiet jetzt lieber einmal im Uhrzeigersinn ab, damit mir auch ja nix entgeht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2017)

Mir will nicht so recht in den Kopf wo TR in Sachen Collectibles-Verteilung besser war als Rise. Das Zeug zum Craften oder Waffenteile waren dort auch ohne sinniges System positioniert, Artefakte findet man in beiden Teilen an teils offensichtlichen, teils unscheinbaren oder schwer zugänglichen Orten, und die ganzen Tonband-Aufnahmen schienen mir auch eher willkürlich platziert.

Sorry, aber abgesehen davon dass Rise diesbezüglich nur "gewachsen" ist sehe ich Null Unterschiede. Und TR war ebenfalls Pseudo-Open-World. Nachvollziehen kann ich die Rüge für Rise nach wie vor nicht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholdarr (8. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Klar, im Vergleich mit dem Vorgänger ist das ein faires Statement. Wildlands hat echt nicht mehr viel mit Ghost Recon zu tun. Aber Future Soldier war jetzt auch nicht gerade das Proto-GR. Und wo ich eben ganz klar widerspreche: Die Sammelgegenstände in Wildlands SIND sinnvoll. Und du wirst aufgrund der Größe der Karte nicht so unter Druck gesetzt, jeden Winkel abzusuchen. Das hat mich in Rise ganz schön genervt. Bei Wildlands weißt du: Aha, da im Norden gibt's in der Siedlung ein Waffenteil - cool, das ist ja auf dem Weg zu meinem nächsten Missionsziel, da schau ich mal vorbei. Bei Rise dachte ich mir dagegen immer: Scheiße, bevor ich die Mission weitermache, laufe ich das neue Gebiet jetzt lieber einmal im Uhrzeigersinn ab, damit mir auch ja nix entgeht.


Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe deine Argumentation nicht so ganz. Wenn Collectibles nicht sinnvoll sind in Rise, warum sammelst du sie dann? Bzw. warum verspürst du den Drang, sie zu sammeln? Tomb Raider ist weder in Punkto Story noch in Punkto Gameplay schlechter, wenn du nur 50 oder auch nur 20% der reinen Sammelgegenstände findest...

Ich finde es umgekehrt viel nerviger, WENN ein großer Teil der Collectibles (aka Craftingmaterialien) sinnvoll bzw. sogar nötig ist, etwa um den eigenen Charakter aufzuleveln oder um neue Waffen freizuschalten. Es gibt imo keine größere Zeitverschwendung in modernen (Open World) Spielen als ständig dazu gedrängt zu werden, die ganze Karte nach irgendwelchen Kisten etc. abzusuchen und dabei unendlich Kilometer zu Fuß oder in Fahrzeugen zurück legen zu müssen, ohne spielerische Höhepunkte. Und die meisten "Collectibles" in Wildlands UND in Tomb Raider sind nun mal Kisten etc., die man fürs Crafting braucht. Die "echten" Sammelgegenstände ohne spielerischen Wert sind dagegen in beiden Spielen unterrepräsentiert und vernachlässigbar, was ja eigentlich auch gut so ist, weil die wirklich nur für Leute sein sollten, die eben Spaß daran haben, gerade nach solchen Collectibles zu suchen (Completionists). Wenn man aber im Gegensatz die Craftingmaterialien nicht in Massen einsammelt, dann verpasst man teilweise wirklich was vom Gameplay bzw. bekommt Probleme mit dem Balancing (wenn man diverse Skills oder Waffen nicht hat). Wildlands ist gleichermaßen wie Tomb Raider oder auch Dragon Age Inquisition ein großer Sünder in diesem Bereich. Selbst ein Witcher 3 blieb davon leider nicht verschont...


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. März 2017)

Sorry, diese elendige Scherben-Sucherei in DA:I ist das absolut Letzte und das auf eine Stufe mit Wildlands, TR oder sogar Rise zu stellen, geht überhaupt nicht, wie ich finde. Aber okay, da werden wir uns wohl einfach nicht mehr einig. Lass uns nicht noch mehr Server-Strom verschwenden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2017)

Muss Scholdarr ein wenig Recht geben. Solange der Spielfluss nicht von der schieren Collectibles-Masse abhängt und man nicht weiterkommt weil man zuvor Gegenstand X nicht an Ort Y aufgelesen hat sehe ich da kein echtes Problem. Und das mit den 100% ist doch nur für Komplettisten ansatzweise von Belang.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (8. März 2017)

Mir gefällt der Sammel- und Upgrade-Kram in "Horizon". Man freut sich über neue Fähigkeiten, ein paar Waffen-Mods und größere Taschen. Das hält sich alles gut in Grenzen. Holz und Kräuter nehme ich nur vom Wegesrand auf, dafür ziehe ich nicht extra los. Trotzdem ist es hier schon etwas schade, daß ich viel zu häufig links und rechts der Route am Sammeln bin und dabei dann die Welt um mich herum nicht wahrnehme. Das reißt einen schon etwas raus. Dann gibt's wohl noch Karten für Sammelobjekte -- die werde ich mir evtl. nach Abschluß der Story kaufen, für den Spielverlauf scheinen sie keine Rolle zu spielen. Sehr gut. Looten macht Spaß und ist befriedigend, zum Glück ist es lange nicht so exzessiv wie bei "Fallout 4" oder dem Hexer. Da verbringt man ja mehr Zeit im Inventar als im eigentlichen Spiel.


----------



## Homerlos (8. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Klingt spannend, aber 20€ sind für ein solches Indiespiel dann doch ein bisschen viel. Ich werde es mir bestimmt mal ein einem Sale kaufen.



Also vomk Umfang her scheint der Preis in Ordnung zu sein. Man schafft es unmöglich, alle Freunde in einem Durchlauf gut kennenzulernen. Und so wie es bisher aussieht sind die Geschichten und Erfahrungen von Maes Kumpels mehr als interessant.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Sorry, diese elendige Scherben-Sucherei in DA:I ist das absolut Letzte und das auf eine Stufe mit Wildlands, TR oder sogar Rise zu stellen, geht überhaupt nicht, wie ich finde. Aber okay, da werden wir uns wohl einfach nicht mehr einig. Lass uns nicht noch mehr Server-Strom verschwenden


War auch gar nicht meine Absicht (ich sagte wörtlich nur, dass alle diese Spiele hier imo eine Designschwäche haben). Dass das Problem in DAI imo besonders frappierend ist, sieht man schon daran, dass ich das Spiel unter anderem deswegen nie ganz durchgespielt habe. Aber das wars jetzt wirklich von mir zu dem Thema.


----------



## MrFob (8. März 2017)

Fuer mich ist das groesste Problem beim Item sammeln immer, dass es angezeigt wird. "Du hast jetzt nach 38 Stunden Spielzeit 12% aller Gegenstaende gefunden." Woot!?! Da hab ich dann schon gar keinen Bock mehr.
Und wer hat's wieder richtig gemacht? Gothic! Da gab es auch alles moegliche zu entdecken und jede Menge Sammelkram zu finden (vor allem einzigartige Waffen). Aber da gab es halt keine Anzeige, was mir noch fehlt under eine Karte mit den ganzen Icons, die noch abgrasen muss.
Das klingt ejtzt nach einem recht kleinen Detail oder danach, dass cih eine Komfort-Funktion loswerden will aber es macht zumindest fuer mich eine Menge aus. Denn es stellt ohne grosse Umschweife mein Completionist OCD ab. Das mag jetzt mein eines psychlogisches Problem sein (aber nach allem, was ich so in Foren lese bin ich da nicht der einzige) aber bei einem Gothic freue ich mich einfach, wenn ich ein cooles SChwert an einem Ort gefunden habe, an den man vielleicht nicht so ohne weiteres hinkommt und gut is, ich dann mit dem eigentlichen Spiel weitermachen. Stell dagegen ein Dragon Age Inquisition oder Assassins Creed, bei dem ich nach einem Blick auf die Karte erstmal einen Seufzer ausstosse.
Ich merk's ja gerade wieder beim Witcher, ich habe fuer mienen 2ten playthrough die komischen Fragezeichen auf der Karte abgeschaltet und BAM, ich nehme die Spielwelt auf einmal viel mehr wahr (es ist immer noch verdammt hart die bloeden Fragezeichen nicht wieder einzuschalten, aber das ist nun echt mein Problem). Dafuer freue ich mich dann umso mehr wenn ich dann entweder per Zufall oder durch wirkliches Erkunden einen coolen Gegenstand finde (und Witcher 3 ist so selbst auf dem hochsten Schwierigkeitsgrad immer noch gut durchspielbar).
Also, mMn Sammelzeugs, gerne aber bitte keine Icon/Prozent-Jagd daraus machen. Das waere der Trick. Bitte liebe Game-Designer, habt Mitleid mit so gestoerten Spielern wie mir.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. März 2017)

Ich installiere gerade wieder Shadow of Mordor. Das Video zu Shadow of War hat mich wieder richtig heiß darauf gemacht, zumal ich nie den DLC gezockt habe, obwohl ich schon ewig den Season Pass besitze.


----------



## Rising-Evil (9. März 2017)

grad * Thief - Deadly Shadows *
Meine Güte, ich hatte ganz vergessen, wie großartig das Spiel war - was vermutlich auch daran lag, dass ich den Teil zuerst mit Maus & Tastatur gespielt
 - zum Glück gibt's den Steam Controller ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (9. März 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich merk's ja gerade wieder beim Witcher, ich habe fuer mienen 2ten playthrough die komischen Fragezeichen auf der Karte abgeschaltet und BAM, ich nehme die Spielwelt auf einmal viel mehr wahr (es ist immer noch verdammt hart die bloeden Fragezeichen nicht wieder einzuschalten, aber das ist nun echt mein Problem). Dafuer freue ich mich dann umso mehr wenn ich dann entweder per Zufall oder durch wirkliches Erkunden einen coolen Gegenstand finde (und Witcher 3 ist so selbst auf dem hochsten Schwierigkeitsgrad immer noch gut durchspielbar).



Geht mir auch so mit den Kartenmarkierungen. Ich hab die Fragezeichen und auch die Minimap im normalen Spiel abgeschaltet (Minimap wird nur mit Hexersinnen angezeigt) und auf die Weise achtet man einfach viel mehr auf die Umgebung, anstatt sich auf's "GPS" zu verlassen. Die meisten Orte in Velen und um Oxenfurt und Novigrad herum konnte ich nach einer Weile ohne einen einzigen Blick auf die Karte finden, was mir bei den schön gemachten Landschaften sehr willkommen war (Schnellreise hab ich aus ähnlichen Gründen auch nie genutzt, daher evtl. auch meine extrem lange Spielzeit).

In Spielen wie Gothic oder Morrowind war es irgendwie auch noch was besonders, ein einzigartiges Artefakt zu finden, während in Oblivion und Skyrim (fast) alles über den aktuellen Charakterlevel + Zufallsgenerator geregelt ist. Und die tatsächlich einzigartigen Artefakte dort waren oft deutlich schwächer und unspektakulärer, als die Sachen, die man relativ einfach per Crafting bekommen konnte, was die Freude am Finden dann auch wieder irgendwie in den Keller gerollt hat.

Toussaint in Witcher 3 genieße ich gerade zu 99% ohne Karte und ohne Kartenmarkierungen. Auf die Weise ist das Erkunden und Finden von Orten und Dingen weitaus interessanter, finde ich. Ganz ohne Kartenmarkierungen geht es dann aber leider doch nicht, weil das Questdesign halt darauf aufbaut. Ich hätte es da zumindest schön gefunden, wenn der eine oder andere questrelevante Charakter nen Spruch a la "Hier, ich markiere es dir auf der Karte" losgeworden wäre. Hätte das Ganze ein wenig glaubhafter gemacht.

Ein richtig tolles System hatte da Outcast, wo man fast jeden NPC nach wichtigen Questcharakteren fragen konnte, und der einem dann ne Antwort a la "Zuletzt habe ich ihn im Dorf nördlich von hier gesehen" gab oder "Du suchst diesen Talaner dort drüben", und er zeigte tatsächlich mit dem Finger auf den NPC. Solche Dinge erhohen die Immersion ganz enorm und reduzieren die Nutzung von "GPS"-Kartenmarkierungen ganz ohne beim Spieler für Such-Frust zu sorgen.


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2017)

Noch immer *Sleeping Dogs Definitiv Edition*

Fesselt mich noch immer.
Musste allerdings bei einer Mission von Pad auf Maus umsteigen, da ich sonst die Mission nicht geschafft hätte (7 Anläufe).
Dann ist in meinen augen folgendes ein Designfehler, der das Sammeln uns Suchen vermiest:
Wenn man die "Girls" getroffen hat, sieht man die Schreine, Kameras, etc auf der Map.
Dadurch verfällt man in den unsinnigen Modus, alles per Karte zu suchen, anstatt die Umgebung zu durchforsten.
Da kommt dann, ich nenne es UBI-Feeling, hoch.
Nur noch nach der Minimap spielen und nicht auf die Umgebung achten.

Das ist eigentlich sehr schade, denn die Grafik empfinde ich als sehr stimmungsvoll und von hoher Qualität.
Zudem läuft das Game mit über 30FPS auf meiner GTX 760. Alles auf MAX, ausser die Kantenglättung


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2017)

"Watch Dogs"?! Ich dachte du spielst "Sleeping Dogs"...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Watch Dogs"?! Ich dachte du spielst "Sleeping Dogs"...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Da kann man schon durcheinander kommen. In der Cyberwelt von Watch Dogs finde ich aber einen Besuch bei den typischen Schreinen in Los Angeles mehr als angebracht.


----------



## MrFob (9. März 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so mit den Kartenmarkierungen. Ich hab die Fragezeichen und auch die Minimap im normalen Spiel abgeschaltet (Minimap wird nur mit Hexersinnen angezeigt) und auf die Weise achtet man einfach viel mehr auf die Umgebung, anstatt sich auf's "GPS" zu verlassen. Die meisten Orte in Velen und um Oxenfurt und Novigrad herum konnte ich nach einer Weile ohne einen einzigen Blick auf die Karte finden, was mir bei den schön gemachten Landschaften sehr willkommen war (Schnellreise hab ich aus ähnlichen Gründen auch nie genutzt, daher evtl. auch meine extrem lange Spielzeit).
> 
> In Spielen wie Gothic oder Morrowind war es irgendwie auch noch was besonders, ein einzigartiges Artefakt zu finden, während in Oblivion und Skyrim (fast) alles über den aktuellen Charakterlevel + Zufallsgenerator geregelt ist. Und die tatsächlich einzigartigen Artefakte dort waren oft deutlich schwächer und unspektakulärer, als die Sachen, die man relativ einfach per Crafting bekommen konnte, was die Freude am Finden dann auch wieder irgendwie in den Keller gerollt hat.
> 
> ...



Haette dir 2 Gefaellt mir Klicks gegeben, wenn ich gekonnt haette. Stimme in allen Punkten zu 100% zu.
Oh Outcast, ich freu mich schon riesig auf das remake!

Zum Thema: Habe gerade ueber 250.000 Gold beim Schmied ausgegeben. Mann, diese Grandmaster Ruestungen sind verdammt teuer, sehen aber auch fantastisch aus!


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (9. März 2017)

Sniper Elite 4. Spielzeit aktuell 31 Stunden. Endlich beim 3.! Durchlauf von Mission Kloster Abrunza den fehlenden Dienstbefehl einkassiert. Jetzt muß ich als nächstes die folgende Mission Küstengegend Marrazeno die ich eben abgeschlossen habe wie alle vorangegangenen Missionen noch einmal machen weil mir wieder 3 Abschiedsbriefe und 1 Scharfschützenbericht fehlen. Arrgh. Gibts denn keine einzige Mission wo ich das Sammelsurium gleich alles beim ersten Durchgang bekomme ?


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suchte mich nun auch durch Hyrule, und bin erstaunt, wie gut die WiiU-Version läuft, nach dem Gezeter im Vorfeld.


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Watch Dogs"?! Ich dachte du spielst "Sleeping Dogs"...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Sind natürliche die schlafenden Hunde, hast recht 

Watch Dogs 3 x angefangen zu spielen, nach einer Stunde jeweils aufgehört.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. März 2017)

Ich spiele zur Zeit wieder *The Division*. Ich mag das Setting und darin looten und leveln, macht irgendwie Laune. Dazwischen ein paar Runden *TrackMania Turbo*. Zu Watch Dogs finde ich aber auch irgendwie keinen Draht, aber falls du (McDrake) irgendwann mal eine größere Expedition in die Tiefen des Weltraums von Elite Dangerous planst (ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken zum Zentrum zu fliegen) - ich wäre dabei, wenn du dir das mit jemanden im Coop vorstellen kannst.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. März 2017)

Kleinigkeit, die mich gerade bei The Witcher 3 ein wenig geärgert hat: In einem Dungeon gibt es in unerreichbarer Entfernung einige Schalter zu drücken. Das erste was Geralt sagt: "Hm, wie könnte ich diese Schalter betätigen. Vielleicht mit meiner Armbrust?" Hat natürlich funktioniert, aber bitte, liebe Spieleentwickler: Lasst die Spieler doch auch selbst mal ein wenig grübeln. Ist manchmal echt schlimm, wie einem alles vorgekaut wird. Das ist natürlich kein Witcher 3 exklusives Problem: Das findet sich eigentlich in jeder größeren Produktion. Glauben die Entwickler wirklich, dass die Leute ihre Spiele nicht mehr kaufen würden, wenn sie mal selbst auf die Lösung eines Problems kommen müssen? Und in diesem Fall würde ich mal behaupten, würde selbst ein Kleinkind recht schnell auf die Idee kommen (und die gehören nicht einmal  zur Zielgruppe des Spiels). Im Zweifel sollen sie halt in den optional über einen zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrad-Regler festlegen, ob man Rätsellösungen gleich, zeitverzögert oder gar nicht bekommen könnte. Ich fänd diese Idee zumindest großartig.

Ein positiveres Beispiel (auch aus The Witcher 3): Es hat doch auch im Dungeon ziemlich am Anfang des Spiels geklappt, wo man mit Keira die Lampe findet. Auch kein schweres Rätsel, aber da durfte man sich immerhin noch selbst Gedanken machen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (11. März 2017)

* Tomb Raider - Underworld * in VR
So gesehen hat Miss Croft doch zwei recht überzeugende Argumente 


Spoiler



Ich meinte natürlich ihre Pistolen, Ihr Schweine


----------



## Scholdarr (11. März 2017)

*Homefront: The Revolution
*
Gutes Spiel, läuft absolut rund und macht Spaß. Es ist praktisch wie Far Cry, nur in einer urbanen Umgebung. Wer auf der Suche ist nach einem ordentlichen SP-Egoshooter für zwischendurch, dem kann ich das Spiel für derzeit 10€ nur wärmstens empfehlen. Ich hatte in über 10 Stunden Spielzeit bisher keinen einzigen schlimmeren Bug und ich hab praktisch durchgängig 60 FPS.  

Edit: Inzwischen sind es laut Steam doch schon über 25 Stunden (Zeit vergeht...) und es macht immer noch Spaß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. März 2017)

"Day of the Tentacle" in 7 Stunden gefinished. Die Pile of Shame muss trotzdem noch kleiner werden, darum werden jetzt parallel zu den AAA-Titeln kleinere Indie-Games nach und nach abgearbeitet.

So tat ich mir gestern Abend das russische 3D-Adventure "The Uncertain - Episode 1: The Last Quiet Day" an. Zu schade dass es schon so spät war und es nur eine gespielte Stunde wurde, am liebsten hätte ich es in einem Rutsch durchgespielt, so gut gefiel es mir.

Story:
Die Erde in einer postapokalypsischen Zukunft. Die Menschheit hat sich durch Kriege selbst zugrunde gerichtet, geblieben sind nur die Natur und humanoide Roboter, die sich seit dem Aussterben ihrer Besitzer zu einer eigenen Gesellschaft entwickelt haben. Jeder Roboter hat gemäß seiner  Programmierung/Konstruktion ein festes Aufgabengebiet, und so interagieren die Roboter untereinander quasi wie die Menschen damals, mit Berufen, Handel und Kommunikation.

Protagonist RT-217NP erledigt Reparaturen und Bauten elektrotechnischer Art und wird eines Tages Zeuge, wie ein Shuttle in der Nähe seines Hauses abstürzt. Er nähert sich dem havariertem Luftfahrzeug um den Insassen zu helfen, natürlich in der Annahme dass sich Verletzte seinesgleichen befinden - und entdeckt dabei etwas was er wie der Rest der Robotergesellschaft nicht wissen dürfte...

Sehr interessante Ausgangssituation mit einem sehr schönen SciFi-Setting und einer wichtigen Frage die sich schon in der kurzen Anspielzeit klar andeutet:
Sind intelligente Roboter die besseren Menschen?

Mich hats augenblicklich gepackt. Die Unity-Grafik bewegt sich hier zwischen äußerst hübsch bis zweckmäßig. Texturen könnten schärfer sein, die Roboter-Animation und das allgemeine Gesamtbild sind aber sehr ansehnlich. Viele Dialoge (englische Sprache, sehr gute deutsche Textübersetzung) mit Entscheidungsmomenten und klassische Rätsel leichterer Art kennzeichen "The Uncertain" und erinnern inszenatorisch leicht an "The Walking Dead" und "Life is strange", kombiniert mit der Steuerung von "Grim Fandango". Letzteres - und das ist löblich - entweder mit Gamepad oder Maus+Tastatur.

Bin sehr angetan davon. Und ärgere mich jetzt schon darüber dass die nachfolgenden Episoden erst noch kommen. Irgendwann. Hoffe ich.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sanador (11. März 2017)

*Nier: Automata*
Tolles Spiel mit großartigem Soundtrack, wenn nur nicht dieser laute Lüfter der PS4 Pro da wäre...


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. März 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> *Nier: Automata*
> Tolles Spiel


Tatsächlich?^^ Mich haben Videos extrem abgeschreckt. Diese typisch japanischen, hektischen, abgehackten Kampfanimationen, diese dürren Figuren, die alle offenbar ne Essstörung haben, und nicht zuletzt auch die karge Spielwelt. Aber okay, Zelda gewinnt auch keinen Schönheitspreis für die Optik, trotzdem steckt mehr im Spiel, als man denkt. In diesem Sinne, weiterhin viel Spass dabei.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. März 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> *Nier: Automata*
> Tolles Spiel mit großartigem Soundtrack, wenn nur nicht dieser laute Lüfter der PS4 Pro da wäre...


Kauf  dir einen Silent-PC...


----------



## Sanador (11. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Kauf  dir einen Silent-PC...


Hab ich ja, deswegen nimmt man die Lautstärke umso besser war. Ich wollte das Spiel halt jetzt schon spielen und bis jetzt wurde nichts über Port-Qualität der PC-Version berichtet, was fast immer ein schlechtes Zeichen ist. 



> Tatsächlich?^^ Mich haben Videos extrem abgeschreckt. Diese typisch japanischen, hektischen, abgehackten Kampfanimationen, diese dürren Figuren, die alle offenbar ne Essstörung haben, und nicht zuletzt auch die karge Spielwelt. Aber okay, Zelda gewinnt auch keinen Schönheitspreis für die Optik, trotzdem steckt mehr im Spiel, als man denkt. In diesem Sinne, weiterhin viel Spass dabei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man spielt ja auch einen Androiden und ja, die meisten Level sind recht karg, aber man rast wie in *Metal Gear Rising* sowieso durch die Levels. Das Kampfsystem ist klasse und die Boss-Kämpfer sind großartig in Sachen Spiel-Design und Inszenierung.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. März 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Hab ich ja, deswegen nimmt man die Lautstärke umso besser war. Ich wollte das Spiel halt jetzt schon spielen und bis jetzt wurde nichts über Port-Qualität der PC-Version berichtet, was fast immer ein schlechtes Zeichen ist.


Naja, man kann ja schlecht über die Port-Qualität berichten, wenn es noch keine PC-Version gibt. Scheinbar dauert ja die Implementierung des Kopierschutzes (Denuvo?) länger.


----------



## Sanador (11. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, man kann ja schlecht über die Port-Qualität berichten, wenn es noch keine PC-Version gibt. Scheinbar dauert ja die Implementierung des Kopierschutzes (Denuvo?) länger.


Das Spiel soll in 6 Tagen erscheinen. Man kann doch via Twitter oder weiß der Geier mit Hilfe von Screenshots über Einstellmöglichkeiten berichten. Mögliche Kunden bis jetzt völlig im Dunkeln zu lassen, halte ich für bedenklich.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. März 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Das Spiel soll in 6 Tagen erscheinen. Man kann doch via Twitter oder weiß der Geier mit Hilfe von Screenshots über Einstellmöglichkeiten berichten. Mögliche Kunden bis jetzt völlig im Dunkeln zu lassen, halte ich für bedenklich.


Stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. März 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Das Spiel soll in 6 Tagen erscheinen. Man kann doch via Twitter oder weiß der Geier mit Hilfe von Screenshots über Einstellmöglichkeiten berichten. Mögliche Kunden bis jetzt völlig im Dunkeln zu lassen, halte ich für bedenklich.


Oder diese 6 Tage einfach warten. Ist doch auch eine Option.


----------



## Sanador (11. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oder diese 6 Tage einfach warten. Ist doch auch eine Option.


Natürlich!
Ich finde es aber schade, dass man auf der PS4 eine Demo zum Testen hat und bei der PC-Version nur hoffen kann, dass sie es nicht verbocken.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. März 2017)

Irgendwas hat mich dazu bewogen, den *Euro Truck Simulator 2* mal wieder auf die Platte zu packen. Macht ja Spaß, aber dass man nach so vielen Jahre immer noch nicht die Performanceprobleme in den Griff bekommen hat (gar nicht mal die Framerate an sich, sondern Mikroruckler usw.) ist mir bei der zwar nicht hässlichen, aber doch recht schlichten Optik, irgendwie ein Rätsel. Dabei nutze ich gerade nicht einmal Mods.


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. März 2017)

Gestern Nacht noch den "Robbing the Cradle" (Die Wiege) - Level in * Thief - Deadly Shadows * beendet.
Nach wie vor eine der gruseligsten Videospielmissionen überhaupt 
9,5 / 10


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. März 2017)

Nach nun 25 Stunden *Horizon: Zero Dawn* nähere ich mich dem Ende der Story - Fortschrittsbalken für alles ist aber erst bei 52%. Tja, ein Witcher 3 ist es nicht (dafür sind die Dialoge, Figuren und Quests überwiegend zu nichtssagend und die Story zu vorhersehbar), aber wirklich gute Open-World-Unterhaltung, das abseits vom Szenario so gut wie nichts neu macht, die bekannten Mechaniken (vor allem aus Far Cry Primal) aber nahezu perfekt umsetzt. Und hübsch ist es natürlich; echt Wahnsinn, was die Exklusivtitel aus der PS4 so rauspressen.


----------



## Chemenu (12. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nach nun 25 Stunden *Horizon: Zero Dawn* nähere ich mich dem Ende der Story - Fortschrittsbalken für alles ist aber erst bei 52%.



Ich hab 50 Spielstunden und ca. 40% Fortschritt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> die Story zu vorhersehbar



Es ist bestätigt, Peter hat hellseherische Fähigkeiten.

Ich habe mir einiges ausgemalt, aber nie und nimmer in die Richtung, die die ganzen Enthüllungen dann eingeschlagen haben.
Deswegen fand ich die Story auch so super, weil mich einige Twists echt umgehauen haben.


----------



## Enisra (12. März 2017)

hmmmm ging so, es war nicht alles vorhersehbar, aber wenn man schon so ein paar Geschichten der Art kennt, haut es die einem doch nicht so Unendlich aus den Socken, weil es zwar gut erzählt wurde, aber man das Rad nicht neu Erfunden wurde


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmmm ging so, es war nicht alles vorhersehbar, aber wenn man schon so ein paar Geschichten der Art kennt, haut es die einem doch nicht so Unendlich aus den Socken, weil es zwar gut erzählt wurde, aber man das Rad nicht neu Erfunden wurde



Also


Spoiler



Ich kenne keine post-apokalyptische Story, in der die Apokalypse mal wirklich durchgezogen wurden.
In all diesen Story überleben halt immer ein paar Glückliche, die sich dann halt durchschlagen.
Aber in diesem Fall wurde ja tatsächlich mal alles Leben vernichtet, das hab ich definitiv nicht kommen sehen.
Vor allem in der Ruine des Zero Dawn Project hat das Ganze dann eine bemerkenswert tiefgründe Form angenommen.
Dort sollte man wirklich jedes Audiolog und Textlog in sich aufsaugen, um die tragweite dessen in sich aufzunehmen, was dort vor sich gegangen ist.
Auch die Tatsache, dass zwar Maschinen für den Untergang verantwortlich sind, aber nicht die Maschinen, die jetzt die Welt bevölkern, find ich Brillant.
Stattdessen sind diese Maschinen ja eigentlich Teil von Gaias Plan zur Wiederbelebung der Erde.
Dazu dann noch die Geschichte von Aloy selbst, die als letzte verzweifelte Verteidigungsmaßnahme von Gaia erschaffen wird.
Sie existiert im Grunde nur, weil das Zero Dawn Project mit Hades einen Failsafe hat, der im Grunde dazu programmiert ist die Fehler der Vergangenheit zu wiederholen und dem der Mensch wieder einmal zu viel Macht verpasst hat.

Mich hat diese gesamt Konstellation ziemlich überrascht, weil ich sie so nicht erwartet hatte.
Außerdem ist sie großartig umgesetzt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es ist bestätigt, Peter hat hellseherische Fähigkeiten.
> 
> Ich habe mir einiges ausgemalt, aber nie und nimmer in die Richtung, die die ganzen Enthüllungen dann eingeschlagen haben.
> Deswegen fand ich die Story auch so super, weil mich einige Twists echt umgehauen haben.



Okay, das muss ich wohl etwas präzisieren:


Spoiler



Dass Aloy von einer KI erschaffen wurde und ein Klon ist, war nach der ersten Sequenz im Berg schon klar - auch dass der "Teufel" der Fieslinge eine zweite KI ist. Was ich tatsächlich nicht vorhergesehen hatte, war die Sache mit "Zero Dawn" - also dass die Menschheit bereits ausgelöscht worden ist. Das fand ich auch wirklich einen sehr coolen Twist - den ich aber der Fairness halber erst NACH meinem Beitrag da oben zu sehen bekommen habe. Also doch kein Hellseher


----------



## golani79 (12. März 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Tatsächlich?^^ Mich haben Videos extrem abgeschreckt. Diese typisch japanischen, hektischen, abgehackten Kampfanimationen, diese dürren Figuren, die alle offenbar ne Essstörung haben, und nicht zuletzt auch die karge Spielwelt. Aber okay, Zelda gewinnt auch keinen Schönheitspreis für die Optik, trotzdem steckt mehr im Spiel, als man denkt. In diesem Sinne, weiterhin viel Spass dabei.



Gibt auch ne Demo im PSN Store - kannst es ja mal testen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. März 2017)

* Deus Ex - Invisible War * 
Taugt in jedem Fall, mir persönlich deutlich mehr als der gnadenlos überbewertete Vorgänger, da es um einiges zugänglicher, einfacher wie auch verständlicher ist, da es auch über eine dt. Synchro verfügt

Nur - warum das Spiel als schwarzes Schaf der Reihe bleibt mir wohl ein Rätsel


----------



## Homerlos (12. März 2017)

So fertig mit Night In The Woods.
Oh. My. God. Are you cereal? I bless the rains down in Africa! (wer jetzt versteht was das soll, bekommt einen Aufmerksamkeitskeks!)

Eine tolle Hauptstory, mit einem tatsächlich überraschendem Plot Twist (hinter den man erstmal kommen muss) und einem mehr als zufriedenstellendem Ende (Firewatch schonmal überholzt. Hehe, überholzt)
Dazu aber auch großartige Momente, die nichts mit dem eigentlichem Plot zu tun haben, sondern Hintergrundwissen, über die Stadt, die Bewohner und die Ereignisse um beides herum, geben. Man bekommt mit, das es den Menschen in Silicon Valley gut geht, während in Possum Springs Minenarbeiter nach dreißig Jahren ihren Job verlieren, aus Jobs zur Familienernährung Jobs zum Apartment und schließlich Jobs für eine warme Mahlzeit am Tag werden und wie die Menschen der Stadt keinen Sinn mehr sehen, weiterzumachen.
Charaktere wie die Freundin Bea schlagen eine Kate oder eine Chloe aus Life Is Strange um Längen (und das als Tiere!), Gregg ist an Komik nicht mehr zu übertreffen, Maes Eltern gehören zu den bestgeschriebenen, die ich jemals in einem Spiel erlebt habe. Und die Pastorin Kate sorgt mit drei Worten für einen sofortigen Wechsel in der Atmosphäre, der mich für einen vollen Tag zum nachdenken gebracht hat.

Die 20 Euro ist es mehr als nur wert, ich würde wahrscheinlich auch dreißig ausgeben.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. März 2017)

So, nach 42 Stunden habe ich *Horizon *abgeschlossen ... zu 68,7% 
Bin Level 46 und neben der Story habe praktisch alle Nebenquests gemacht. Allerdings steht noch so manches aus. Mal schauen, das werde ich vielleicht später mal angehen. Jetzt brauche ich erstmal eine Pause - zumal mich das Sammeln von Metallblumen und Statuen aktuell nicht sonderlich anspricht, man wird dafür ja kaum belohnt. Zumindest die Banditencamps will ich aber noch ausräuchern.
War insgesamt ein sehr schönes Spiel, ich hatte viel Spaß. Das Monsterdesign und die Idee hinter dem Szenario sind genial. Freue mich auf den (quasi bestätigten) Nachfolger


----------



## Scholdarr (12. März 2017)

Bin nach knapp 40 Stunden mit Homefront: The Revolution samt allen drei SP-DLCs durch. Schöner klassischer Shooter mit ordentlicher Präsentation, gutem Gunplay und OHNE Open World, hat richtig Spaß gemacht.  

Und echt erstaunlich, was die Entwickler nach der Geschichte mit dem Studio noch abgeliefert haben. Hut ab dafür. Schade nur, dass es so wohl eher keinen Nachfolger geben wird.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2017)

Nach 40 h Sniper Elite 4 ist der SP-Epilog durch. Bis auf die letzten beiden Missionen mußte ich wegen der Sammelobjekte die restlichen mindestens 2x spielen, 2 sogar 3x.

In der Villa-Mission ist aber bezüglich der Collectibles definitiv ein Bug: Da finde ich 2 identische Scharfschützenberichte statt des 1 geforderten. Dafür fehlt 1 Dokument was aber auch Bezug auf den Sniper nimmt. Wurde wohl falsch gelabelt und nicht eingebunden. Ansonsten gab es im Spiel selbst keine richtig gravierenden Bugs.

Morgen spiele ich noch den Hitler-DLC und dann ist von Sniper Elite 4 der SP vorerst komplett durch.


----------



## Enisra (13. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





PeterBathge schrieb:


> Okay, das muss ich wohl etwas präzisieren:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nja, das "gut" war schon tief gestalpelt, die Figuren sind alle super umgesetzt und glaubhaft und hat eigentlich keine Durchhänger

Aber 



Spoiler



Die Idee das Maschienen für die Apokalypse verantwortlich sind ist leider nicht neu, John von Neumann (über den mal schon mal in Informatik gestolpert ist mit der von Neumann Architektur) hatte ja schon die von Neumann Sonden beschrieben und von da war es auch nicht weit zum Grey Goo Szenario, also wenn diese Selbstreplizierenden Maschienen sich wie Krebs ausbreiten und nja, Micheal Criton hat u.a. auch ein Buch darüber geschrieben. Allerdings, diesen Twist habe ich nicht kommen sehen, ich dachte halt es wäre so wie bei Mad Max mit einer Spur Metro gewesen (Unsere Urenkel glaube die Götter hätten die Tunnel gegraben).

Aber ja, zumindest den Part mit Aloy hat man schon irgendwo kommen sehen als sie nach der Prüfung im Berg gefunden wurde



Ansonsten noch so eine Buchempfehlung zu dem Thema wäre vielleicht Seveneves

da ja bald *Lego City Undercover* für den PC kommt, habe ich mir mal das Prequell für den* 3DS* geschnappt und muss sagen:
Es ist ein echt gutes Spiel, selbst wenn es nicht an das WiiU Spiel ran kommt, aber muss es das?
Steuert sich gut, läuft Flüssig, die Story ist Legotypisch und man hat Spaß am Erkunden, nebst dass der 3D Mobus bei dei den Betrachen der Figuren und Fahrzeug ist auch schön Plastisch

Und vorallem ist das Spiel viel billiger als so ein echtes Lego Fahrzeug v.v


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nach nun 25 Stunden *Horizon: Zero Dawn* nähere ich mich dem Ende der Story - Fortschrittsbalken für alles ist aber erst bei 52%. Tja, ein Witcher 3 ist es nicht (dafür sind die Dialoge, Figuren und Quests überwiegend zu nichtssagend und die Story zu vorhersehbar),



Der "Witcher" ist eben sehr viel umfangreicher. "Horizon" geht nicht so weit in die Breite und in die Tiefe. Man sollte diesen Vergleich auch nicht überstrapazieren, denn der "Witcher" lebt eher von klassischen, gutgemachten Schwertkämpfen, wohingegen "Horizon" bombastische Action in den Roboterkämpfen bietet. Da rappelt's mächtig im Karton, hier wird endlich mal wieder ein bißchen an Spielhallentraditionen angeknüft. Im Abspann hat "Combat Design" sogar einen eigenen Abschnitt.

Im folgenden keine Spoiler.

Aber die Story vorhersehbar? Ich hatte schon eine Ahnung, was "Zero Dawn" wohl bedeuten könnte und lag auch nicht so ganz falsch damit, die konkrete Story war dann aber doch etwas anders, als ich mir das zusammengereimt hatte. Der Plot, der dem Ganzen zugrunde liegt, hat mir insgesamt sehr gut gefallen. Das ist mal eine phantastische Science-fiction-Idee, die einen wirklich von den Socken haut. In den Händen eines guten Schriftstellers bietet sie genug Stoff für ein paar hervorragende Romane.


----------



## Sanador (13. März 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> * Deus Ex - Invisible War *
> Taugt in jedem Fall, mir persönlich deutlich mehr als der gnadenlos überbewertete Vorgänger, da es um einiges zugänglicher, einfacher wie auch verständlicher ist, da es auch über eine dt. Synchro verfügt
> 
> Nur - warum das Spiel als schwarzes Schaf der Reihe bleibt mir wohl ein Rätsel


Hast du die Steam-Version gespielt? Falls ja, lief diese auf aktuellen Systemen stabil?

Und zur Sache bezüglich schwarzes Schaf. 
Du hast im Prinzip dir die Frage selbst beantwortet. Viele Fans sahen den Titel als zu simpel an und waren wütend, dass man es, um es auf einer Xbox spielen zu können, zu stark simplifiziert hat.
Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach hat es den ganzen "Hass" nicht verdient.


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. März 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Hast du die Steam-Version gespielt? Falls ja, lief diese auf aktuellen Systemen stabil?


GOG-Version & inoffizieller Patch.
Läuft wie eine Eins


> Und zur Sache bezüglich schwarzes Schaf.
> Du hast im Prinzip dir die Frage selbst beantwortet. Viele Fans sahen den Titel als zu simpel an und waren wütend, dass man es, um es auf einer Xbox spielen zu können, zu stark simplifiziert hat.
> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach hat es den ganzen "Hass" nicht verdient.



Sowas von überhaupt nicht. Wäre Ion Storm dem Spielprinzip von Teil 1 komplett treu geblieben, die Reihe wäre zum Rohrkrepierer par excellence verkommen 
- Gott sei Dank haben sie das nicht gemacht
Nebenbei sind Teil 3 & 4 auch deutlich näher an "Invisible War" als am Original.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. März 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Sowas von überhaupt nicht. Wäre Ion Storm dem Spielprinzip von Teil 1 komplett treu geblieben, die Reihe wäre zum Rohrkrepierer par excellence verkommen


Nur weil etwas nicht gnadenlos auf Mainstream und den kleinsten gemeinsamen (Konsolen-)Nenner getrimmt ist, ist es noch lange kein "Rohrkrepierer". Es gibt zum Glück noch Spiele, die sich selbst ernst nehmen und die nicht jedem gefallen müssen, und Entwickler, die lieber Spiele machen, die sie selbst gut finden, auch wenn das geringere Einnahmen bedeutet.


----------



## Sanador (13. März 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Sowas von überhaupt nicht. Wäre Ion Storm dem Spielprinzip von Teil 1 komplett treu geblieben, die Reihe wäre zum Rohrkrepierer par excellence verkommen
> - Gott sei Dank haben sie das nicht gemacht
> Nebenbei sind Teil 3 & 4 auch deutlich näher an "Invisible War" als am Original.


Das war für mich zum Release von *Deus Ex: Human Revolution* auch sehr albern, dass alle den dritten Teil als ehrwürdigen Nachfolger ansahen, obwohl er deutlich näher an *Invisible War* angelehnt war.

Aber in der Spiele-Community muss man sich an Widersprüche gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## McDrake (13. März 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ich spiele zur Zeit wieder *The Division*. Ich mag das Setting und darin looten und leveln, macht irgendwie Laune. Dazwischen ein paar Runden *TrackMania Turbo*. Zu Watch Dogs finde ich aber auch irgendwie keinen Draht, aber falls du (McDrake) irgendwann mal eine größere Expedition in die Tiefen des Weltraums von Elite Dangerous planst (ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken zum Zentrum zu fliegen) - ich wäre dabei, wenn du dir das mit jemanden im Coop vorstellen kannst.



Mannmannmann
Erst jetzt Dein Angebot gesehen 

Da ich ein "Extremspontanspieler" bin, wird da mit einem gemeinsamen Trip ins Zentrum ziemlich schwierig werden. Aber Danke für die Idee 

Dieses Verhalten (Spontanspieler) hat mich auch davon abgehalten, einem Clan in WOW beizutreten. 
Da war ich auch immer der nette Taurenshamane, der einfach den Neulingen geholfen hat.
Die gabs damals zu Beginn auch tatsächlich noch im Spiel.


----------



## MrFob (13. März 2017)

War Deus Ex 1 wirklich so schwer verstaendlich oder zugaenglich? War doch im prinzip genau das gleiche Prinzip eines Action-Rollenspiels.Es gab ja sogar ein recht umfangreiches Tutorial, das einem alles ziemlich haarklein erklaert hat (Gunter Hermann: Nau ples ze LEM on ze wohl. ). Ich fand das Interface in IW eher umstaendlicher als das in DX1 (was uebrigens kein IW Bash sein soll, ich fand den zweiten Teil eigentlich auch gar nicht so schlecht, abgesehen von den vielen Ladebildschirmen und den etwas klein geratenen Levels hat der mMn schon gepasst).


----------



## Scholdarr (13. März 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> War Deus Ex 1 wirklich so schwer verstaendlich oder zugaenglich? War doch im prinzip genau das gleiche Prinzip eines Action-Rollenspiels.Es gab ja sogar ein recht umfangreiches Tutorial, das einem alles ziemlich haarklein erklaert hat (Gunter Hermann: Nau ples ze LEM on ze wohl. ). Ich fand das Interface in IW eher umstaendlicher als das in DX1 (was uebrigens kein IW Bash sein soll, ich fand den zweiten Teil eigentlich auch gar nicht so schlecht, abgesehen von den vielen Ladebildschirmen und den etwas klein geratenen Levels hat der mMn schon gepasst).


Naja, so viel "Action" gab es in DX jetzt auch nicht. Es war von Anfang an eher ein Stealth-/Schleichspiel in RPG-Form.


----------



## MrFob (13. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, so viel "Action" gab es in DX jetzt auch nicht. Es war von Anfang an eher ein Stealth-/Schleichspiel in RPG-Form.



Ich habe alle Deus Ex Spiele bisher sowohl als Stealth, als auch als Action Spiel durchgespielt (ausser Mankind Devided, das habe ich erst einmal gespielt bisher). Das geht immer beides, kommt halt auf die Skillung an.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. März 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da ich ein "Extremspontanspieler" bin, wird da mit einem gemeinsamen Trip ins Zentrum ziemlich schwierig werden. Aber Danke für die Idee



Kein Thema. Ich gehöre auch der Gattung "Extremspontanspieler" an. Im Vorfeld großartig planen oder verabreden ist bei mir auch schwierig. War auch eher laut gedacht. Ich habe dich in der Freundesliste und meine Absichten kennst du ja jetzt. Vielleicht ergibt sich spontan im Spiel was.  

Aktuell habe ich *Dishonored* gestartet und die Chancen stehen gut es durchzuspielen. Hat was.


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. März 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> War Deus Ex 1 wirklich so schwer verstaendlich oder zugaenglich? War doch im prinzip genau das gleiche Prinzip eines Action-Rollenspiels.Es gab ja sogar ein recht umfangreiches Tutorial, das einem alles ziemlich haarklein erklaert hat


Es war einfach schwieriger - der eigene Char hat kaum was ausgehalten, die Gegner war mehr oder weniger kugelsicher, manche Fähigkeiten (z.B Schwimmen) waren komplett nutzlos, man brauchte gefühlt 100 Upgrades für eine (!) Waffe.
Zudem war der Grafikstil einfach furchtbar (alles grau & dunkel), Stealth teilweise bockschwer und die englische Lokalisation hat nun wirklich nicht dazu beigetragen, dass das ganze verständlicher wurde.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2017)

Sniper Elite 4: Der Kill Adolf DLC ist durch. Fehlen nur noch die 2 Überwachungsmissionen und die Herausforderungen. Die gehe ich aber irgendwann bei Gelegenheit mal intensiver durch. Als nächstes steht für einige Zeit erst einmal ME:A an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. März 2017)

Und eben lief der Abspann von *The Uncertain: Episode 1*... Oh Mann, was für ein Cliffhanger. Und dann noch das Warten bis zum Erscheinen von Episode 2, welches noch gar keinen festen Termin (irgendwann 2. Hälfte 2017) hat. 
Wieder zeigt sich wie qualvoll das Episoden-Konzept sein kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. März 2017)

So, gleich mal schnell was (wahrscheinlich) Kurzes runtergeladen: *Giana Sisters - Twisted Dreams*.
 Scheint ganz ordentliche Jump'n Run-Kost zu sein. Die Grafik ist ja mal ziemlich... Bunt. Wie nach ner Portion LSD. 
 Aber schöner Morphing-Effekt wenn man zwischen beiden Rotzgören wechselt, und sehr butterweich animiert, muss man schon sagen.

 Nur 2 Dinge stören mich schon jetzt ein wenig.
 1. Die Gegnervielfalt ist enttäuschend klein. Hoffe da kommt noch etwas mehr Abwechslung.
 2. Der Punkstil-Score geht ja mal gar nicht.  Chris Hülsbecks Soundtrack muss einfach nach digitalem Gedudel klingen, da passen Gitarren-Rifs überhaupt nicht rein. Sofort im Spielmenü umgestellt. JETZT passt es.


----------



## Rising-Evil (15. März 2017)

Nachdem ich bei * Deus Ex - Invisible War * durch einen Bug in den letzten Spielstunden komplett unsichtbar war (was eine Ironie nebenbei bemerkt ^^) & die Welt und durch völlig falsche Entscheidungen ins Verderben gestürzt habe, hab ich meine Hut genommen und Sam Fisher mal in * Splinter Cell - Pandora Tomorrow * einen Abstecher ins virtuelle Indonesien wagen lassen - Meine Fresse, kotzt mich diese KI an - haben allesamt Adleraugen, merkens sofort wenn auch nur ein Staubkorn aufgewirbelt wird - einfach zum Haareraufen !
Zum Glück gibts Schnellspeichern & -laden


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. März 2017)

Immer noch nur Zelda. Das Spiel hat eine Sogwirkung wie ein schwarzes Loch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2017)

Mit* SLEEPING Dogs* (Definitive Edition) fertig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr interessante Charaktere mit super Sprechern.
Gute Story, abwechslungsreiche Nebenmissionen, coole Fights und hübsche Grafik.

Was will man mehr?


----------



## Scholdarr (15. März 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mit* SLEEPING Dogs* (Definitive Edition) fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einen Nachfolger. Aber das wird wohl leider nicht passieren...


----------



## Chemenu (15. März 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Immer noch nur Zelda. Das Spiel hat eine Sogwirkung wie ein schwarzes Loch.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn nur dieses unverschattete Gras nicht so unnatürlich aussehen würde.... dann würde die Grafik schon wesentlich mehr her machen.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. März 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wenn nur dieses unverschattete Gras nicht so unnatürlich aussehen würde.... dann würde die Grafik schon wesentlich mehr her machen.


Du meinst abgesehen von den Felsen, die offenbar aus  5-10 Polygonen bestehen?


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wenn nur dieses unverschattete Gras nicht so unnatürlich aussehen würde.... dann würde die Grafik schon wesentlich mehr her machen.



Ich weiss ja nicht.
In Videos störte mich zum Beispiel bei Witcher 3 diese im Wind extrem wackelnden Bäume ziemlich.
Im Spiel selber ists mir dann gar nicht mehr aufgefallen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (15. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nur weil etwas nicht gnadenlos auf Mainstream und den kleinsten gemeinsamen (Konsolen-)Nenner getrimmt ist, ist es noch lange kein "Rohrkrepierer". Es gibt zum Glück noch Spiele, die sich selbst ernst nehmen und die nicht jedem gefallen müssen, und Entwickler, die lieber Spiele machen, die sie selbst gut finden, auch wenn das geringere Einnahmen bedeutet.


Bei Indiespielen stimmt das, im Falle von "Deus Ex" muss ich dir jedoch wiedersprechen.
Wäre Teil 2 wieder PC-exklusiv und hätte daher ähnliche (im Vergleich zum tatsächlichen zweiten Teil also bescheidene) Verkaufszahlen, Eidos hätte Ion Storm hinsichtlich des beträchtlichen Budgets den Geldhahn über kurz oder lang zugedreht


----------



## Scholdarr (15. März 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht.
> In Videos störte mich zum Beispiel bei Witcher 3 diese im Wind extrem wackelnden Bäume ziemlich.
> Im Spiel selber ists mir dann gar nicht mehr aufgefallen.


Ist wohl Geschmackssache, aber mir ist die stes vom Wind wackelnde Vegetation extrem negativ aufgefallen in TW3. Man gewöhnt sich daran, aber das macht es noch lange nicht gut.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. März 2017)

Die hyperaktiven Bäume aus TW3 waren wirklich spektakulär. 
Ich habe sie später aber auch nicht mehr so richtig wahrgenommen.

Ich spiele immer noch Horizon. Mittlerweile auf einer Pro und auch wenn ich auf meinem Monitor erst einmal keine großen grafischen Unterschiede wahrnehmen kann, bin ich dennoch froh, denn die Pro ist insgesamt deutlich leiser bei dem Spiel, als meine alte PlayStation. 
Habe 37,4% des Spiels geschafft nach knapp 29 Stunden und habe noch viel unentdeckte Karte vor mir. 
Die erste große Maschine ist erlegt und ich brauche immer noch Wildschweinhaut, weil mein Rohstoffbeutel zu klein ist. 
Die Welt fasziniert mich immer noch, gerade die Zeichen der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. März 2017)

So, "Horizon" ist durch. Saubere Leistung von Guerilla Games, "Horizon" ist nicht der befürchtete Grafikblender geworden, sondern bietet neben der tollen Optik großen Spielspaß mit einer sympathischen Protagonistin, abwechslungsreicher Action und einer ansprechenden Story. Ich bin fast etwas traurig, Aloy adieu zu sagen, vielleicht versuche ich es in einem Jahr oder so nochmal auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Es gibt auch was zu meckern: Die Kämpfe in den Banditenlagern sind nicht der Rede wert. Da ist man einfach zu übermächtig und verteilt nur Kopfschüsse aus der Distanz. Das ändert für mich aber nichts an der Gesamtbewertung. 

2017 wird für mich wohl etwas mau. "Mass Effect" läßt mich kalt. "Gran Turismo Sport" kommt wohl erst 2023 zum Launch der PS6, und ob das wirklich gut wird, steht auch in den Sternen. Aber na gut, ich hab noch reichlich mit "Assetto Corsa" zu üben und bin in Sachen Lenkradsport eigentlich noch gut versorgt. "RDR 2" kann ich natürlich kaum erwarten, ansonsten wüßte ich jetzt gar nicht, worauf ich warten soll.

Dann freue ich mich auf "Lego City Undercover" für die PS4. Das ist mein Lieblingsspiel der Lego-Serie, das werd ich auf jeden Fall nochmal durchspielen. Wer nur ein Lego-Spiel antesten will, der sollte es mit diesem versuchen.

Vielleicht bleibt im Sommer die Konsole mal kalt, bis das neue "RDR" kommt, man wird es sehen ...


----------



## Scholdarr (16. März 2017)

Die Trial von ME Andromeda. Mehr dazu später.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die Trial von ME Andromeda. Mehr dazu später.


Verriss is coming... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. März 2017)

Mal schauen, ob Scholdarr der erste ist.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. März 2017)

Ich bin jetzt nach gut 6,5 Stunden mit dem zur Verfügung stehenden SP-Teil in Andromeda durch und ich habe imo so gut wie alles abgegrast, was es gab, ich hab alle Quests gemacht, alle Dialoge durchwälzt, alle Behälter durchsucht, alles gescannt, alle Materialien gesammelt, alles erkundet usw usw usw. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass ich mindestens 95% des verfügbaren Contents gesehen habe - und ich bin nicht durchgerusht oder so. 

Ich machs kurz: Ich kann/muss die Kritik von Rock, Paper Shotgun leider zu 90% bestätigen. Die ersten paar Stunden von Andromeda sind einfach nicht sonderlich gut, und das ist eigentlich schon eine Übertreibung. Das Spiel ist auf dieser Grundlage bestenfalls im Bereich 7/10 anzusiedeln, ich tendiere aktuell sogar eher zur 6/10. Die 8/10 ist imo nur dann realistisch zu erreichen, wenn die Story irgendwann noch mal richtig abheben sollte. Aber aufgrund der fehlenden Grundlagen (auch bezüglich der Technik) halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich. Zwar ist die Grundlage für eine interessante Story durchaus vorhanden (von den gesichtslosen Gegnern und den Soap-Opera-Elementen zum Fremdschämen mal abgesehen), aber es mangelt eben vor allem an der entsprechenden audio-visuellen Umsetzung und der Präsentation. Und ja, gerade die Storytellingabteilung ist praktisch ein Komplettausfall in den ersten Spielstunden, was bei einem Spiel wie Mass Effect doch ziemlich schwerwiegend ist. 

Das Kampfgameplay ist "ok", haut jetzt aber auch keinen vom  Hocker. Für meinen Geschmack sind die Kämpfe jetzt aber sogar zu hektisch und zu sehr von Effekten überladen, das meist früher oder später jegliche Übersicht flöten geht, wenn man nicht gerade auf sehr großer Distanz kämpft. Und spätestens nach dem 10. Kampf gegen immer die gleichen Gegner, wirkst das Deckungsshooter-Gameplay halt auch nicht mehr spannend.

Ansonsten krankt das Spiel an vielen kleineren und größeren Problemen, die sich aber halt zu einem negativen Gesamtbild addieren, angefangen von den unsäglichen falschen/unveränderbaren Buttom-Prompts zum Interagieren, für die nie ein einfacher Klick ausreicht, über die inkonsistente Technik, bei der teils sehr ansehnliche Vitas auf abenteuerlich schlechte Animationen treffen, bis hin  zu einem unglaublich verschachtelten Interface.  Eine einzelne Mission im Logbuch zu finden, gleicht jedes Mal einer Odyssee, weil man sich stets durch zig Untermenüs kämpfen muss.

Wer auf eine gute musikalische Untermalung gehofft hat, den muss ich auch enttäuschen. Die schwankt zwischen unauffällig bis nicht existent. Zur Atmosphäre beitragen konnte sie praktisch nie in größerem Umfang.

Und habe ich den omnipräsenten Scanner schon erwähnt? Stellt euch darauf ein, dass ihr den ständig anwerfen werdet. Und anders als beim Hexer kann man die meisten Quests, die die Hexersinne mit einbezogen, nicht auch ohne lösen (Blut am Boden war in Witcher 3 z.B. auch ohne Hexersinne sichtbar), sondern die Benutzung des Scanners ist Pflicht, sowohl für viele Missionen als auch dafür, Ressourcen zu gewinnen, die man fürs Crafting braucht. Im Endeffekt schmeißt ihr wahrscheinlich in jedem neuen Raum erst mal den Scanner an (bei dessen Benutzung man übrigens nicht rennen darf).  Wer auf diese nervige Idee kam, gehört imo ebenso geschlagen wie derjenige, der auf die Idee kam, dass man für jede Interaktion eine Taste gedrückt halten muss...  

Schade, ich hatte mir mehr von Andromeda erhofft. Zwischendurch blitzt ab und an die alte Mass Effect Atmosphäre durch, aber das hält nie lange an. Kurioserweise hat mich die Trial doch bis zum Ende irgendwie bei der Stange gehalten, obwohl ich nicht genau, warum überhaupt, weil ich eigentlich die meiste Zeit eher genervt war als wirklich hochwertig unterhalten. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass es umsonst war. Aber wirklich motiviert bin ich jetzt nicht, mir die Vollversion zu holen. Vielleicht leiste ich mir irgendwann mal eine Version im Sale. Ansonsten wird das Spiel früher oder später auch in Origin Access auftauchen, das reicht eigentlich auch noch. 


Edit: Bevor sich wieder jemand erbost: Das ist natürlich alles nur meine Meinung.

Edit 2:


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob Scholdarr der erste ist.


Mission accomplished.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. März 2017)

Mein kleiner Ersteindruck (gehe gleich lecker Essen und kann noch nicht so lange spielen [emoji3]):

Die Charaktererstellung ist wie immer ein großer Schwachpunkt für mich. Das gleiche Problem wie bei allen Bioware-Spielen bislang: die individuellen Charaktere sehen für mich alle klumpig und doof aus. 
Da ich nur 10 Stunden habe, wechsle ich also sofort zur Standard-Sara. Sie sieht zumindest sympathisch aus. 

Die erste Spielminuten sind komisch, immerhin ist das nicht mehr eine Fortsetzung mit altbekannten Figuren und so komme ich mir erstmal etwas verloren vor. Verwöhnt durch Uncharted, Witcher und andere diesbezüglich moderneren Titeln, sehen die Gesichter wirklich eher leblos und grob aus. 

Dann setze ich den Fuß das erste Mal auf die neue Erde, Sara hat nen Helm auf  und gleich kommt in mir der Erkundungsdrang auf und ich denke nur "Wow, also der Planet sieht nun deutlich besser aus, als zunächst erwartet."

Ich denke, die Erkundung der neuen Welt etc. wird mir Spaß machen. Das ganze Szenario finde ich absolut faszinierend. Wenn Sie jetzt noch ein Texturenupgrade für die Gesichter bringen, bin ich zufrieden. ;-D
Wobei ich die anderen Teile diesbezüglich auch nicht als herausragend in Erinnerung habe. Was hab ich gelacht, als meine Shepard ein Kleid trug und darin lief, wie eine bäuerliche Walküre. 

Schauen wir mal. Ich spiele später nochmal vollgefressen weiter.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> als auch dafür, Ressourcen zu gewinnen, die man fürs Crafting braucht.



Das stimmt nicht.
Man muss nicht ein einziges Mal scannen, um Rohstoffe zu sammeln.
Die in der Welt verteilten Dinger kann man einfach einsammeln und sonst nutzt man die Mining-Fähigkeit des Nomad.

Eigentlich muss man den Scanner nur anwerfen, wenn das Symbol dazu auftaucht. Nur dann gibt es in der Nähe auch etwas von Wert zu scannen.


Will nicht schon wieder beginnen, den Eindruck zu wecken ich würde das Spiel verteidigen.
Das dem nicht so ist, werdet ihr am Montag sehen.
Aber das wollte ich dann doch richtig stellen.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht.
> Man muss nicht ein einziges Mal scannen, um Rohstoffe zu sammeln.
> Die in der Welt verteilten Dinger kann man einfach einsammeln und sonst nutzt man die Mining-Fähigkeit des Nomad.


Das stimmt eben nicht. Durchs Scannen von "roten" Gegenständen in der Welt (und die sind überall verstreut) bekommt man Forschungspunkte (Milchstraße, Kett und Relikt), die man wiederum für die Forschung von neuen Waffen und  Rüstungen braucht, damit neue Baupläne überhaupt erst fürs Crafting freigeschaltet werden. Für mich sind das deshalb auch "Ressourcen". Aber ja, Mineralien wie Nickel etc. muss man nur einmal scannen, das stimmt.

Vielleicht wird das im Spielverlauf besser, aber in den ersten sechs Stunden ist man bei der Erkundung praktisch pausenlos damit beschäftigt, den Scanner anzuwerfen und  irgendwelche Dinge zu scannen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das stimmt eben nicht. Durchs Scannen von "roten" Gegenständen in der Welt (und die sind überall verstreut) bekommt man Forschungspunkte (Milchstraße, Kett und Relikt), die man wiederum für die Forschung von neuen Waffen und  Rüstungen braucht, damit neue Baupläne überhaupt erst fürs Crafting freigeschaltet werden. Für mich sind das deshalb auch "Ressourcen". Aber ja, Mineralien wie Nickel etc. muss man nur einmal scannen, das stimmt.
> 
> Vielleicht wird das im Spielverlauf besser, aber in den ersten sechs Stunden ist man bei der Erkundung praktisch pausenlos damit beschäftigt, den Scanner anzuwerfen und  irgendwelche Dinge zu scannen.



Ja ok, Forschungspunkte sind für mich was anderes als Rohstoffe.
Und wie gesagt, es bringt kaum was wild in der Gegend rum zu scannen. 
Nur wenn das Icon auftaucht, ist auch was in der Nähe, das wirklich einen dicken Batzen Forschungspunkte einbringt.


----------



## MrFob (16. März 2017)

Ich weiss, alle sind im Andromeda Fieber aber ein kurzes Intermezzo muss sein (naja, vielleicht nicht ganz so kurz  ):

So Freunde: ueber 200 Stunden Spielzeit und etwa 3 Monate in real time aber es ist geschafft. Gestern Abend flimmerte (zweimal) der Abspann von Blood & Wine bei mir ueber den Bildschirm und damit ist mein Marathon Deathmarch Playthrough der Witcher 3 GOTY beendet und sogar 100% der Achievements erreicht (das erste mal ueberhaupt in einem Spiel, bei einigen musste ich aber spicken).
Finales Level: 90 (es ist ein NG+ Durchgang, allerdings ohne die DLCs im ersten Durchlauf, mit denen sollte ein Level von ca 110 moeglich sein denke ich).
Finales Fazit: Ein Traum.

Im folgenden finden sich einige Spoiler:
Ein paar Punkte noch zum Abschluss:
Heart of Stone war ein schoener DLC und so ziemlich genau das, was ich von einem DLC erwarte, eine schoene grosse Nebenmission. Die Story war Witcher -ueblich tragisch und WItcher-ueblich gut erzaehlt und in Szene gesetzt, echte Highlights fehlten aber ein bisschen. Positiv hervorzuheben ist der Boesewicht (im Wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Master Mirror ist so ein richtig schoen fieser Kerl. Urigens, die Szene mit dem "Loeffel ins Auge" tut ja schon beim zuschauen weh.
Das Highlight war aber natuerlich Blood & Wine. Ich habe ueber 35 Stunden in Toussaint verbracht und jede Minute genossen. Habe es weiter oben ja schon geschrieben, holla, Witcher 3 kann ja auch eher high Fantasy wenn es will. Als ich vor ein paar Tagen aber noch geschrieben habe, wie sehr sie den Maerchen Klischees immer wieder neue Twists verpassen konnte ich ja noch nicht den Abschluss der Story erahnen, in dem wir nochmal die volle Ladung an Neuinterpretationen und Parodien bekommen (mein Favorit: Da zu lange kein Ritter auftauchte um Rapunzel aus dem Turm zu retten hat sich die Arme an ihren eigenen Haaren erhaengt, das nenne ich doch mal Tragik  ).
Das es derart unterschiedliche Enden geben wuerde haette ich nicht gedacht. Ich habe sowohl das Knast Ende als auch das Happy End erlebt. Ersteres ist cool, da sie auch in das "schlechte" Ende nochmal richtig viel Arbeit gesteckt haben aber das Happy End hat mich ja geschockt. Ein echtes, bedingslos glueckliches Ende in einem Witcher Spiel? Kaum zu fassen! Aber gerade weil man es nicht glaubt und gerade weil man in dieser Serie normalerweise nicht einfach gewinnt ist dieser Moment, wenn man seine Medallie verliehen bekommt und es dann auch noch schafft, dass sich die beiden Schwestern vergeben koennen besonders wirkungsvoll. Kurz vorher hat Gerald noch einen Dialog mit der (zurecht) verbitterten Syanna, in der man versuchen kann, sie dazu zu ueberreden ihrer verhassten Schwester zu vergeben. Ihre Antwort:
"After all this, you still REALLY want it all to have a happy ending, don't you? ... Well, Witcher, you better go now and get your medal before they give it to someone else ... and that would be a shame."
Genau das dachte ich, Geralt hat die Auszeichnung nicht verdient weil er ein Monster erschlagen hat, sondern weil er (zumindest so wie ich ihn gespielt hatte) im Angesicht der ganzen Graeuel, die um ihn herrum staendig passieren trotzdem immer versucht hat menschlich zu bleiben (auch als Mutant) und an das gute in anderen zu glauben. Die Witcher Spiele werden oft als sehr duestere Fantasy betrachtet aber fuer mich ist dieser positive Aspekt ein Kernelement, Geralt ist eben keine Anti-Held.

Uebrigens, der Endgegener (Dettlaff) war dann ja nuchmal richtig krass. Wenn man da seine Ausweichrollen nicht genau richtig timed, dann ist eine senier Attacken selbst mit aktiviertem Quen Schild und der besten Ausruestung im Spiel ein one-hit kill. Beim 8. oder 9. Versuch war ich kurz davor auf den letzten Metern doch noch den Schwierigkeitsgrad herunterzustellen, habe mich dann aber doch irgendwie durchgebissen.

So, und dann zum Abschluss noch ein Wort zum Epilog (in meinem Fall mit Yennifer):Es ist ein kleines Detail, dass sie noch auftaucht und da bleibt aber es stellt eine schoene Verbindung zum Abspann des Hauptspiels dar und es ist eine gute Art und Weise, sein Spiel mit einem letzten Savegame im Garten des Weinguts zu beenden. Ich wusste nicht, dass der DLC so darauf ausgelegt war, dass er tatsaechlich nach dem Hauptspiel gespielt wird aber aufgrund des strickten Leveling Systems geht es ja auch fast gar nicht anders.

Na dann, und mit ein bisschen Wehmut, good bye Geralt, vielleicht sieht man sich in 2-3 Jahren fuer eine erneute Runde mal wieder, jetzt ist aber erstmal gut und ich werde erstmal ein Kontrastprogramm an SciFi Spielen angehen (dazu gleich mehr). Aber eines muss gesagt sein, ein Spiel kann nicht ganz schlecht sein, wenn es mich 3 Monate (fast) ohne Unterbrechung bei der Stange haelt.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. März 2017)

Zusammen mit den beiden Expansions ist Witcher 3 halt immer noch DAS Spiel des Jahrzehnts.


----------



## MrFob (16. März 2017)

So, und gleich noch ein post, aber jetzt zu etwas komplett anderem:

Star Craft: 
Gestern  hatte ich mich unter einer PCG News fuer ein Remaster des Klassikers  ausgesprochen, woraufhin user steven meinte, man koenne doch Star Craft  inzwischen als Mod in Star Craft 2 spielen und da braeuchte er nicht  unbedingt ein Remake. Hier der thread:
http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...lizzard-demnaechst-eine-remaster-version.html

Die  Mod kannte ich nicht, ich hatte noch nicht mal SC2 gekauft (hatte mich  damals geweigert die 3 Kampagnen einzeln zu kaufen) aber das gab's  zufaellig gerade im Blizzard Shop reduziert (alle 3 Teile fuer $30 war  ok). Also, Spiel gekauft, erst mal die Mod geladen und installiert.  Wollte bevor ich mit SC2 anfange dann doch noch mal den ersten Teil  (zumindest Story-technisch) rekapitulieren. Also, gestern noch kurz  reingespielt (mit cheats, haha, wollte nur  mal sehen wie es so aufgezogen ist) und ... 

Wow!!!! Das ist ja der Hammer. Ich hatte  jetzt erwartet, dass die halt ein paar maps so mehr oder weniger  nachgebaut haben aber der Aufwand, der hier betrieben wurde ist ja irre.  Das ist ja wirklich Starcraft 1, nur halt in der Grafik vom 2ten Teil. 

Fuer  alle die, die es noch nicht kennen, man startet die mod und befindet  sich im Hauptmenue, wo man alle 6 Kampagnen auswaehlen kann (die 3 aus  Star Craft und die 3 aus Broodwar). Startet man eine Kampagne geht's  los, sogar die alten Rendervideos werden zu den richtigen Zeitpunkten  abgespielt. Die Briefings sehen exakt so aus wie im ersten Teil, Die  Gebauede, Einheiten und map layouts erkennt man sofort wieder, sie sehen  in SC2 Optik aber natuerlich viel besser aus. Es gibt kleine coole  Details, die es im Original nicht gab, wie individuelle Strassenschilder  mit den Namen der einzelnen Aussenposten, die im Briefing genannt  werden, etc. Und sie haben sogar kleine in-gmae Zwischensequenzen in  Spielgrafik gestaltet, die Zu Anfang und Ende der Missionen ablaufen und  noch etwas Atmosphaere aufbauen. Auch wenn im Original einfach voice  messages von den Charaktaeren kamen und man nur auf die Karte schaute  gibt es jetzt kleine cut-scenes. Ansonsten ist alles genau wie damals,  alle alten Sounds wurden importiert, die Einheiten, Resourcen,  interface, etc., alles stimmt.
Achja, bei den indoor missionen (wie,  z. B. Mission 4 der Menschen, wenn man mit Rainor einen Confederation  Aussenposten infiltriert) kann man entweder klassisch oder als TPS  spielen (die Steuerung als TPS funtioniert zwar eher schlecht als recht,  aber ein coole Idee ist es trotzdem und ja optional).

Also,  Ersteindruck: "Hell, yeahhh!!!" Ein tolles absolut originalgetreues Mod Remake, dass genau  an den richtigen Stellen verbessert wurde. Gratulation an die modder,  tolle Arbeit!
Und ein Dankeschoen nochmal an steven, dafuer, dass er mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat. Super Sache!

Ohja, fast vergessen, hier nochmal der direkte Link zur Mod: https://www.sc2mapster.com/projects/...ft-mass-recall


----------



## Elektrostuhl (16. März 2017)

Ich habe mir eben auch 2 Stündchen *Mass Effect Andromeda* gegeben und schon im Start-Bildschirm völlig vergessen kritisch vorzugehen. Gut, ist mein erstes Mass Effect. Dabei wollte ich extra darauf achten wie die deutsche Synchro ist, Gesichtsanimationen, wie "erwachsen" die Story ist - kurz: Ich kann ein Spiel so nicht angehen. Ich glaube ich gebe einen sehr schlechten Tester ab. Mir hat es ehrlich gesagt ganz gut gefallen und freue mich schon auf mehr.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. März 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eben auch 2 Stündchen *Mass Effect Andromeda* gegeben und schon im Start-Bildschirm völlig vergessen kritisch vorzugehen. Gut, ist mein erstes Mass Effect. Dabei wollte ich extra darauf achten wie die deutsche Synchro ist, Gesichtsanimationen, wie "erwachsen" die Story ist - kurz: Ich kann ein Spiel so nicht angehen. Ich glaube ich gebe einen sehr schlechten Tester ab. Mir hat es ehrlich gesagt ganz gut gefallen und freue mich schon auf mehr.


Wenn dich Sachen stören/nerven (oder andersrum besonders begeistern), kannst du sie dir logischerweise auch besser merken. Wenn du glücklich mit Andromeda bist und dir kein besonderer Kritikpunkt im Gedächtnis geblieben ist bzw. nachhaltig ärgert, dann umso besser für dich.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. März 2017)

Wo kann ich eigentlich die Sprache auf Englisch umstellen? Hatte gehofft, dass es im Menü einstellbar ist. Also englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln.

Und Heidewitzka, bin ich vollgefressen.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. März 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wo kann ich eigentlich die Sprache auf Englisch umstellen? Hatte gehofft, dass es im Menü einstellbar ist. Also englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln.


In der Trial gar nicht, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. März 2017)

Verdammt.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. März 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Verdammt.


Ok, ich lag falsch, es geht doch, man kann auch auf englisch spielen. Dazu in Origin im Client  zuerst auf die Andromeda Trial in deiner Bibliothek klicken, dann ist neben dem roten "Spielen"-Button so ein Zahnrad-Button für Einstellungen. Darauf klicken und dann "Spiel Einstellungen" wählen. Im Pop-Up Fenster kannst du dann unter "Erweiterete Starteinstellungen" die Sprache ändern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> In der Trial gar nicht, soweit ich weiß.


Ähem... 

Mass Effect: Andromeda - Unzufrieden mit der deutschen Synchronisation? So kann man auf Englisch spielen - GameStar


----------



## Scholdarr (16. März 2017)

Ich hab mich schon selbst korrigiert, danke.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. März 2017)

Sollte eigentlich auch direkt im Spiel gehen.
Ich habe da zumindest bei Optionen einen eigenen Menüpunkt für Sprachen. (PS4-Version)


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. März 2017)

Dankeschön.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich auch direkt im Spiel gehen.
> Ich habe da zumindest bei Optionen einen eigenen Menüpunkt für Sprachen. (PS4-Version)


Ich auch auf dem PC, aber da ließ sich nichts umstellen. Das liegt bei Origin auf dem PC imo daran, dass Origin dann erst noch Sprachdateien runterladen muss. Standardmäßig wird nur die lokale Sprache geladen.


----------



## MichaelG (16. März 2017)

ME: Andromeda Trial. Ja, der Char-Editor ist nicht perfekt. Auch die Mimik nicht.

Trotzdem hat mich ME: A schon im Bann. 

Sicher es ist nicht perfekt, keine Frage. Aber gut genug um richtig Spaß zu haben. Freue mich schon auf den endgültigen Release.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (16. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn dich Sachen stören/nerven (oder andersrum besonders begeistern), kannst du sie dir logischerweise auch besser merken. Wenn du glücklich mit Andromeda bist und dir kein besonderer Kritikpunkt im Gedächtnis geblieben ist bzw. nachhaltig ärgert, dann umso besser für dich.



Ach, ich finde auch nicht immer alles gut und Luft nach oben gibt es fast immer. Aber im Moment bin ich doch recht angetan muss ich sagen. Ok, Gesichtsanimationen und Texturen (Char-Editor) gehen heute deutlich besser, aber es ist jetzt nicht so schlecht, dass ich mich daran störe. Und nein, auch wenn es sich nach einem Kompromiss anhört - es ist keiner. Spielmechanik ist solider Standard mit Pad-Steuerung, was ich aber jetzt auch nicht zwingend negativ auslege. Story, Setting, Präsentation bzw. das Erkunden gefällt mir auch. Der Sound ist ordentlich. Dialoge muss ich zugeben, sind zweckmäßig - im Moment müsste ich echt suchen, um Kritik anzubringen. Ich respektiere aber ganz klar auch eine andere Erwartungshaltung, da Mass Effect mit Andromeda nicht sein Debüt feiert.


----------



## MichaelG (16. März 2017)

Du bringst es auf den Punkt.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. März 2017)

Jörg Luibl bring es auf den Punkt. DAS ist es, was sehr viele alten RPGler in Bezug auf Bioware denken und fühlen. Und genau DAS ist es auch, was ME Andromeda verkörpert. Selten hatte der Jörg so recht wie hier, er spricht mir aus der Seele.

Video "Im Wandel der Zeit" zu BioWare - 4Players.de

Ein Bioware existiert eigentlich gar nicht mehr, das ist einfach nur eine Sparte von "EA worldwide studios", die den alten Namen fürs Marketing noch mittragen. Vom alten Bioware ist praktisch überhaupt keiner mehr dabei (in führenden Positionen schon gar nicht), dafür aber jede Menge Leute, die Erfahrung mit MMOs haben (and it shows). 

Ich wusste übrigens gar nicht, dass an der Spitze jetzt eine Frau steht, die gleichzeitig auch noch für Mobile Games und Maxis verantwortlich ist, aber das überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt nicht...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Vom alten Bioware ist praktisch überhaupt keiner mehr dabei (in führenden Positionen schon gar nicht)



James Ohlen, Lead Designer von Baldur's Gate 1 & 2, Neverwinter Nights, Kotor und Dragon Age: Origins, arbeitet bei Bioware Austin. War dort Lead Desginer von SWTOR und Shadow Realms. Ist jetzt Game Director.
Mike Laidlaw, Lead Writer von Jade Empire, ist Creative Director des Dragon-Age-Teams.
Drew Karpyshyn, Erfinder von Kotor und Mass Effect, schreibt noch immer für SWTOR.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich wusste übrigens gar nicht, dass an der Spitze jetzt eine Frau steht, die gleichzeitig auch noch für Mobile Games und Maxis verantwortlich ist, aber das überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt nicht...



An der Spitze von Bioware steht noch immer Aaryn Flynn. 
Das hat sich seit dem Abgang von Ray und Greg nicht geändert.
Es gibt halt noch diesen Zusammenschluss verschiedener Studios, der von Samantha Ryan geleitet wird.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> James Ohlen, Lead Designer von Baldur's Gate 1 & 2, Neverwinter Nights, Kotor und Dragon Age: Origins, arbeitet bei Bioware Austin. War dort Lead Desginer von SWTOR und Shadow Realms. Ist jetzt Game Director.
> Mike Laidlaw, Lead Writer von Jade Empire, ist Creative Director des Dragon-Age-Teams.
> Drew Karpyshyn, Erfinder von Kotor und Mass Effect, schreibt noch immer für SWTOR.


Bei Bioware arbeiten aber sehr viel mehr Leute. Dass Ohlen zu SWTOR gewechselt ist, ist tragisch. Laidlaw war einer derjenigen, die das alte Bioware zugrunde gerichtet haben, Stück für Stück, ob mit oder gegen seinen Willen, das kann ich nicht  sagen. Dass Karpyshyn immer noch an Andromeda arbeiten soll, ist verwunderlich, denn bisher deutet nichts auf gutes Storytelling hin (aber gut, kann ja noch werden). Du willst aber doch wohl nicht abstreiten, dass sehr viele frührere (auch leitende) Mitarbeiter das Studio mittlerweile verlassen haben? Und du willst sicherlich nicht bestreiten, dass das Studio durch den Zusammenschluss mit Mythic und die Neuausrichtung auf MMOs einen ganz anderen Drive gekriegt hat?



> An der Spitze von Bioware steht noch immer Aaryn Flynn.
> Das hat sich seit dem Abgang von Ray und Greg nicht geändert.
> Es gibt halt noch diesen Zusammenschluss verschiedener Studios, der von Samantha Ryan geleitet wird.


Öhm, nö, Flynn und Ryan leiten Bioware bestenfalls gemeinsam, aber sie ist definitiv "taking leadership on BioWare".



> Samantha Ryan, who will now report to Patrick, will continue to lead our Mobile and Maxis teams.  *Sam will also take on leadership of BioWare*, where her love for RPGs and experience with open-world adventure games is an outstanding fit to work with Aaryn Flynn and his great team.


https://www.ea.com/news/an-organizational-update?isLocalized=true


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dass Karpyshyn immer noch an Andromeda arbeiten soll, ist verwunderlich



Davon hab ich kein Ton gesagt.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du willst aber doch wohl nicht abstreiten, dass sehr viele frührere (auch leitende) Mitarbeiter das Studio mittlerweile verlassen haben? Und du willst sicherlich nicht bestreiten, dass das Studio durch den Zusammenschluss mit Mythic und die Neuausrichtung auf MMOs einen ganz anderen Drive gekriegt hat?



Bioware hat sich schon vor Mythic und der Übernahme durch EA von den Wurzeln der klassischen Iso-RPGs verabschiedet.
Schon Kotor und Jade Empire waren die ersten Schritte hin zum heutigen Action-RPG Format.
Klar, war die damals noch näher am klassischen Ursprung, aber die Entwicklung war schon zu erkennen und hat sich dann einfach nur fortgesetzt.

Ich halte es auch für falsch, einem Studio eine Veränderung zum Vorwurf zu machen.
Es darf einer Firma nicht verboten werden, sich anders zu entwickeln, nur weil Fans irgendwas bestimmtes erwarten.
Ich sage damit nicht, dass man mit der Entwicklung von Bioware einverstanden sein muss. 
Ich stimme ebenfalls zu, dass der letzte Evolutionsschritt, den sie mit DAI angefangen haben (Stichwort Open World) ihnen keinen Gefallen getan hat.
Ich halt es aber für zu oberflächlich das alles an Personen oder dem ach so bösen EA festzumachen.
Selbst wenn alle kreativen Köpfe der BG-Ära noch da wären, ist das kein Garant, das heute noch immer die gleichen Spiele entstehen.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Davon hab ich kein Ton gesagt.


An was arbeitet er denn? Offenbar ist er erst wieder 2015 zurück gekommen zu Bioware.



> Bioware hat sich schon vor Mythic und der Übernahme durch EA von den Wurzeln der klassischen Iso-RPGs verabschiedet.
> Schon Kotor und Jade Empire waren die ersten Schritte hin zum heutigen Action-RPG Format.
> Klar, war die damals noch näher am klassischen Ursprung, aber die Entwicklung war schon zu erkennen und hat sich dann einfach nur fortgesetzt.


Ähm, dass sie Action-RPGs machen, ist jetzt nicht mein(!) primäres Problem mit Bioware, Witcher 3 ist ja auch ein Action-RPG...

Ich mochte prinzipiell sowohl Mass Effect als auch Dragon Age. 



> Ich halte es auch für falsch, einem Studio eine Veränderung zum Vorwurf zu machen.
> Es darf einer Firma nicht verboten werden, sich anders zu entwickeln, nur weil Fans irgendwas bestimmtes erwarten.
> Ich sage damit nicht, dass man mit der Entwicklung von Bioware einverstanden sein muss.
> Ich stimme ebenfalls zu, dass der letzte Evolutionsschritt, den sie mit DAI angefangen haben (Stichwort Open World) ihnen keinen Gefallen getan hat.
> ...


Das nicht, aber diese Neuausrichtung auf MMO-Mechaniken kam halt mit Ansage (und die Annahme, das EA und die Zusammenlegung mit Mythic nichts damit zu tun hätte, ist imo illusionär).  Und mir ist eigentlich egal, welche Art von Spiel sie entwickeln.  Es muss nur GUT sein. Aber das, was Bioware heute macht, ist  zumindest zum Teil Beschäftigungstherapie ohne großen Unterhaltungswert. Das heißt nicht, dass Biowarespiele gar keinen Spaß mehr machen können, aber sie sind halt jetzt auch typische kleinste-gemeinsame-Nenner  Spiele für den Massenmarkt, ohne Spieltiefe, ohne Fokus, ohne eine Vision, die den Spieler (und Fan) wirklich respektiert. Biowarespiele sind imho heute vor allem "Produkte", um Geld zu verdienen und keine Projekte mehr, die Ausdruck der Leidenschaft ihrer Macher sind. Und ja, das sieht man auch an der Führung (du darfst übrigens ruhig zugeben, dass du mit Ryan falsch lagst).


----------



## MrFob (17. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> An was arbeitet er denn? Offenbar ist er erst wieder 2015 zurück gekommen zu Bioware.



Ich glaube er arbeitet an der geheimnisvollen neue IP, die irgendwann dieses Jahr (E3?) angekuendigt werden soll.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. März 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich glaube er arbeitet an der geheimnisvollen neue IP, die irgendwann dieses Jahr (E3?) angekuendigt werden soll.


Laut Wiki arbeitet er an Post-Release Content für SWTOR, habs selbst eben mal nachgekuckt. Also noch einer, den wir an die MMOs verloren haben. Perlen vor die Säue imo...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Laut Wiki arbeitet er an Post-Release Content für SWTOR, habs selbst eben mal nachgekuckt. Also noch einer, den wir an die MMOs verloren haben. Perlen vor die Säue imo...



Er arbeitet damit halt vor allem an seinem Baby.
Die ganze Timeline des Star Wars von vor 3.000 Jahren ist ja alles auf seinem Mist gewachsen.
Das fing ja schon vor Kotor mit den Bane-Büchern an, die zwar noch nicht ganz so weit in der Vergangenheit spielen, aber schon hier legte er die Grundlagen für Revan.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2017)

Gestern weitere 2 Stunden mit dem aufgepimpten *Giana Sisters - Twisted Dreams* verbracht und somit etwa die Hälfte des Spiels gemeistert (den DLC "Rise of the Owlerlord" nicht eingerechnet).

Spielt sich weiterhin sehr gut, spielerisch wie technisch vielleicht der zweitbeste Hüpfer - gleich nach "Rayman Legends" - den ich bisher angefasst hab. Die Optik ist durchweg blendend, der Soundtrack natürlich extrem "Ohrwurmig" und das Leveldesign über weite Strecken sehr anspruchsvoll. Top!
Die Gegnervielfalt bleibt allerdings weiterhin dürftig, während der Schwierigkeitsgrad meiner Meinung nach fast schon ZU steil ansteigt... Jüngere Spieler werden mit dem passgenauen Weltenwechseln schnell überfordert sein, für meinen Sohn wäre es jedenfalls viel zu schwer.

Bis jetzt ein sehr schönes Jump'n Run für Frustresistente. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2017)

So die Trial von MEA ist durch. Das was ich bisher von MEA gesehen habe erfüllt zu 80-90% meine Erwartungen. Abzüge in der B-Note gibts für den nicht wirklich optimalen Char-Editor (ich hätte z.B. gern Sara minimal "modifiziert") und die Mimikprobleme. Der Rest paßt und MEA fixt mich schon wieder an. Selbst Peebee gefällt mir auf ihre leicht aufgedrehte Art.

Die 10h Trial waren für den Content für meinen Geschmack "eng". Ich könnte nicht ganz alles erledigen. Wahrscheinlich weil ich auch ausführlich mit jedem/jeder geredet habe. 



Spoiler



Es gibt auch schon Ausschlußmöglichkeiten bei Romanzen für Sara (Cora Harper ist Hetero, der weibliche Asari-Doc geht keine Beziehung mit Patienten ein und der männliche Maschinentechniker ist homosexuell und steht auf Liam). 

Möglich wären vermutlich vom Gefühl her Peebee und die Wissenschaftlerin die im Cockpit neben dem salarianischen Piloten sitzt. Bei den männlichen Crewmembern könnte es vielleicht mit Liam klappen.



Freue mich schon auf den endgültigen Release.

Performancetechnisch kann ich nicht meckern. Und die Weltraumsequenzen sehen genial aus.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Spielt sich weiterhin sehr gut, spielerisch wie technisch vielleicht der zweitbeste Hüpfer - gleich nach "Rayman Legends"



Kennst Du "Ori and the Blind Forest"? Das ist auch ein phantastischer Hüpfer mit knackigem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Man kann gar nicht genug Werbung dafür machen, da hat Microsoft mal was Gutes veröffentlicht.

Inzwischen hab ich das Game sogar durchgespielt -- das Ende ist schon ziemlich knifflig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Kennst Du "Ori and the Blind Forest"? Das ist auch ein phantastischer Hüpfer mit knackigem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Man kann gar nicht genug Werbung dafür machen, da hat Microsoft mal was Gutes veröffentlicht.
> 
> Inzwischen hab ich das Game sogar durchgespielt -- das Ende ist schon ziemlich knifflig.


Schon gehört, aber noch nicht gespielt, geschweige denn gekauft. Allerdings - wenn ich mich nicht irre - wird es doch eher zum Metroidvania-Genre gezählt, meine ich.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schon gehört, aber noch nicht gespielt, geschweige denn gekauft. Allerdings - wenn ich mich nicht irre - wird es doch eher zum Metroidvania-Genre gezählt, meine ich.



Ach, die Spielejournalisten immer mit ihren Schubladen ... Keine Ahnung, was ein "Metroidvania" sein soll -- dieses Spiel gab es ja nie. "Ori" ist ein Hüpfer, Jump 'n' Run, Plattformer, wie immer es Dir beliebt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ach, die Spielejournalisten immer mit ihren Schubladen ... Keine Ahnung, was ein "Metroidvania" sein soll -- dieses Spiel gab es ja nie. "Ori" ist ein Hüpfer, Jump 'n' Run, Plattformer, wie immer es Dir beliebt.


Naja, wie auch immer, wenn mal wieder ein Steam-Angebot lockt halte ich es mal im Auge.


----------



## McDrake (18. März 2017)

*Star Point Gimini 2

*Hatte vor Monaten mal angefangen zu spielen, wurde mir aber dann irgendwie langweilig oder warum hatte ich aufgehört?
Tja... und jetzt weiss ichs wieder: Teilweise werde ich so schnell zerlegt, unglaublich. Und das obwohl ich mich in relativ einfachem Gebiet aufhalte.
Das ist aber nicht so schmlimm, da der letzte Speicherpunkt nur ein paar Minuten alt ist.

Aber diese Zwischensequenzen, die einfach starten!
Da ist man in der Nähe einer Mission, aber es tauchen Feinde auf.
Also muss man die bekämpfen. 4 von 5 abgeschossen, alles im Lot.
Dann fängt auf einmal diese Zwischensequenz-Einblendung an, die man nicht abbrechen kann, aber das Spielgeschehen läuft trotzdem weiter.
So schwebt mein Raumschiff einfach so im All, während es beschossen wird. Was dazu führt, dass ich eine Zwischenmission fünf Mal neu gestartet habe.
Immer mit dem selben Ergebnis:
Ich habe gar keine Chance.
die Mission wäre für Lvl 18. Inzwischen bin ich Lvl 23 und das Schiff ist gut ausgerüstet, weil ich dann einfach andere Missionen mache.

Das Selbe Problem habe ich aber auch bei einer Hauptmission, weil daneben gleich noch eine Zwischenmission ist, startet entweder die eine Sequenz oder die andere.
Also komme ich da nicht weiter. 

*Nerv*


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2017)

Ein sehr schlechtes Gamedesign.  Animiert mich jetzt nicht wirklich das Game mal anzuschmeißen. Obwohl ich es in meiner Steam-Bibliothek habe.


----------



## golani79 (18. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ach, die Spielejournalisten immer mit ihren Schubladen ... Keine Ahnung, was ein "Metroidvania" sein soll -- dieses Spiel gab es ja nie.



Wieso sollten keine Subgenres verwendet werden, wenns die Spiele gut beschreibt?


----------



## LOX-TT (18. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was ein "Metroidvania" sein soll



Spiele die nach dem Prinzip von Castlevania (Konami) und/oder Metroid (Nintendo) funktionieren


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Spiele die nach dem Prinzip von Castlevania (Konami) und/oder Metroid (Nintendo) funktionieren



Ist mir auch grob klar. Bei "Metroidvanias" gibt es häufig freies, nichtlineares Erkunden, eine Karte, Talentbäume und so. Ich hatte nur nicht verstanden, warum sauerlandboy, der von "Rayman" so angetan war, ein "Ori" links liegen lassen soll, nur weil es zum Subgenre der Metroidvanias gezählt wird.

So ungefähr weiß, was ich ein Metroidvania ist. Hier dazu was von Felix Schütz: Was ist eigentlich Metroidvania? .

Ich lese ja durchaus die Texte von Journalisten und unterscheide jetzt ebenso feinsinnig wie zielsicher zwischen Steampunk, Tesla-Punk und Diesel-Punk.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2017)

Klassische Jump'n Run haben eher ein geradliniges Spieldesign bei dem es keine Erkundung im eigentlichen Sinne gibt, der Weg ist direkt vordefiniert.
Metroidvanias sind da eher offener und verleiten gerne auch dazu dass sich der Spieler verlaufen kann.


----------



## Homerlos (18. März 2017)

Weil jemand (ein Drecksdepp), sich meinen Geburtstag für vorgestern und nicht übermorgen gemerkt hat, habe ich jetzt mit Sleeping Dogs mein erstes Geschenk geöffnet. Juhu!

Trotz der vermasselten Überraschung und dem Kommentar meiner Frau ("sieht aus wie Grand Theft Yakuza!") bin ich positiv überrascht. Für 2012 sieht fast alles ziemlich gut aus, und die Fahrphysik ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. Trotzdem baue ich regelmäßig Unfälle, wegen diesem &$=/§"&$ Linksverkehr. Aber nettes Detail.
Einer der größten Stärken ist aber, wie gut die Charaktere dargestellt werden. Ich persönlich konnte den Überblick bei dem Pool an Haupt- und Nebenchars behalten und wollte über jeden mehr rausfinden als bei so gut wie jedem anderen Actiontitel. Nur Wei Shen ist so ein generischer langweiliger Typ. Oh halt, der ist ja Hauptcharakater! Urgh. Dafür sind die Triaden realistisch dargestellt und die Machtkämpfe erreichen zwar nicht das Niveau der Yakuza-Serie, aber zumindest Mafia 1 und 2 sind in Reichweite (Teil drei lass ich raus, weil ich Teil drei nicht leiden konnte  Schade um das Setting).
Aber bisher mag ich Hongkong am meisten. Oder Hong Kong, weil wegen korrekte Schreibung. Ich liebe es, einfach nur rumzufahren und mich umzugucken, einfach weil in Stadt und Umgebung eine Menge reingesteckt wurde an Details, Events und Collectibles (die leider bereits markiert sind, was den Spaß am Erkunden fast killt.). Und Hongkong sieht halt verdammt gut aus und ist ein tolles Setting!


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

Gerade mal "Lego Worlds" gezogen. Für 30 Euro als Blindkauf kein Schnäppchen, aber ich dachte, ich versuch's mal, ich wollte mich ja als Praktikant bei "PC Games" bewerben und mal eine fertige Rezension beim Vorstellungsgespräch vorlegen. Die Einstellungsvoraussetzungen erfülle ich ja, aber was bekommt man eigentlich als Praktikant bei Computec? Reicht das wenigstens schon, um aus dem Hotel Mama auszuziehen? Also, erster Eindruck ist nicht so gut, mal gucken, wer hier als erster schreibt. Hat man bei pcgames.de "Lego Worlds" überhaupt auf dem Schirm?


----------



## McDrake (18. März 2017)

Hehe
Das Spiel scheint hier grade wieder "in" zu sein


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hehe
> Das Spiel scheint hier grade wieder "in" zu sein



Was jetzt, "Sleeping Dogs" oder "Lego Worlds"?

Ich fand "Sleeping Dogs" auch cool. Viel besser als "GTA" damals. Vor allem war da dieser eine Radiosender, der nur Ohrwürmer nach meinem Geschmack gedudelt hat, den ich nie vergessen werde. Die Mucke in "Sleeping Dogs" war astrein.

Und mein Lieblingsbier ist immer noch "Pißwasser". 

EDIT: Aber auch nicht gut recherchiert. Sie reden von "Pißwasser---German Lager", dabei ist Lager in Deutschland unbekannt. Was ein Pils ist, weiß man wohl bei Rockstar nicht. Die trinken ja eh nur Muschibrause da in den Ju-Ess-Äi.


----------



## McDrake (18. März 2017)

Ich meinte Sleeping Dogs, weil ich ja das bis vor ein paar Tagen auch gespielt hatte


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich meinte Sleeping Dogs, weil ich ja das bis vor ein paar Tagen auch gespielt hatte



Ja, cool. Ich fand das auch gut. Da waren so schöne Lieder auf diesem Radiokanal, ich hab immer den Schnulzensender eingedreht.


----------



## Sanador (19. März 2017)

Nach 20 Stunden Spielzeit das erste Ende in *Nier: Automata* erreicht. Nun geht es mit 9S in die zweite Runde und schon die erste Stunde spielt sich komplett anders.


----------



## Honigpumpe (19. März 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Nach 20 Stunden Spielzeit das erste Ende in *Nier: Automata* erreicht. Nun geht es mit 9S in die zweite Runde und schon die erste Stunde spielt sich komplett anders.



Da habe ich mir tatsächlich mal die Demo gezogen. Und Achtung: Es. Gibt. Eine. Demo! Sehr löblich. Mich hat es nicht gepackt, ich bin auch nicht so der Manga-Typ. Aber cool gemacht ist es schon. Wie weicht man jetzt der Kreissäge aus? Hab ich nicht gerallt. Aber auch schon nach wenigen Minuten bin ich ganz Katharinas Meinung: Das ist mal kein Einheitsbrei, sondern etwas Eigenständiges. Die Japaner schlagen zurück!


----------



## Homerlos (19. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ja, cool. Ich fand das auch gut. Da waren so schöne Lieder auf diesem Radiokanal, ich hab immer den Schnulzensender eingedreht.



Hm, vielleicht sollte ich das Radio nicht immer ausschalten. Alte Gewohnheit aus Watchdogs 2.


----------



## Sanador (19. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Da habe ich mir tatsächlich mal die Demo gezogen. Und Achtung: Es. Gibt. Eine. Demo! Sehr löblich. Mich hat es nicht gepackt, ich bin auch nicht so der Manga-Typ. Aber cool gemacht ist es schon. Wie weicht man jetzt der Kreissäge aus? Hab ich nicht gerallt. Aber auch schon nach wenigen Minuten bin ich ganz Katharinas Meinung: Das ist mal kein Einheitsbrei, sondern etwas Eigenständiges. Die Japaner schlagen zurück!



Ich bin auch kein Fan von Anime/Manga, aber die Story ist trotz des bisschen Kitschs sehr schön erzählt und animiert zum Weiterspielen.
Man muss kurz vor Eintreffen der Kreissäge die Ausweichtaste betätigen, wenn man es richtig macht, kommt eine spezielle Animation (so eine Art schwarzer Panther?), in der man keinen Schaden erleiden kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2017)

"Giana Sisters - Twisted Dreams"

Das letzte Level wartet, aber zur Freischaltung muss ich wohl einige der vorangegangenen Levels wiederholen und bessere Endwertungen, sprich mehr Sterne erzielen. DAS ist frustig. [emoji57] 
Dazu müsste ich neben einer besseren Diamant-Ausbeute eine geringere Sterbequote einbringen... Versucht das mal, ist leichter gesagt als getan.

Bei "Rayman Legends" funktionierte das Level-Freischalten ähnlich, dennoch waren die Voraussetzungen wesentlich humaner.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. März 2017)

Hatte überlegt, mir Wildlands zuzulegen und mal Pause in Zelda zu machen, nach den 63% von 4p hab ichs mir dann anders überlegt. Das Spiel kommt mir erst günstiger ins Haus.


----------



## svd (19. März 2017)

Ich spiele momentan auch "Horizon Zero Dawn". Ehrlich gesagt, hat es mich am Anfang ziemlich gestört, dass das Spiel auf 30fps begrenzt ist.
Zum Glück hab ich mich wieder daran gewöhnt und es fällt mir nicht mehr auf. Aber egal, jedes Spiel, dass wie ein Bob-Ross-Gemälde aussieht, ist schön. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2017)

Seltsame Wasserspiegelung... In Anbetracht des Hintergrundes. [emoji55] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## svd (19. März 2017)

Ketzer, Ketzer! Das gehört so. 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jvmBQGWOSb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Scholdarr (19. März 2017)

Ich spiele gerade mal wieder gar nichts. Zeit mit der Familie und mit guten Freunden schärft das Bewusstsein fürs Wesentliche.


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. März 2017)

da ich ja grad im Retro-Fieber schwelge und einiges nachhole, ist nun * Resident Evil 4 * dran und
WOW - das ist eine verdammt große Überraschung
Dass die Steuerung Resi-typisch eher ziemlich unkomfortabel ist, fällt hinsichtlich der packenden Inszenierung und des absolut akzeptablen und forderndem, jedoch niemals unfairem Schwierigkeitsgrad nie wirklich ins Gewicht
Aufrüstbare Waffen, Zombies, Adrenalinkitzel - Was will man mehr ?
Soweit reiht sich das Spiel in jedem Fall in meine persönliche Top5 von 2005 ein


----------



## Chemenu (20. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade mal wieder gar nichts. Zeit mit der Familie und mit guten Freunden schärft das Bewusstsein fürs Wesentliche.



Das eine hat mit dem anderen aber nur bedingt zu tun. Du hast ja schließlich auch Zeit genug um hier um Forum zu posten, und die Beiträge sind manchmal fast so lang wie die Testberichte von PCG.  
Hast wohl grad einfach eine Flaute bzw. kein Spiel dass Dich wirklich reizt. So was kommt vor, hatte ich auch vor einiger Zeit.

Oder gibt es bei Dir nur "Alles oder nichts"? Gar nichts zocken oder totale Isolierung (Witcher 3)?


----------



## Scholdarr (20. März 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das eine hat mit dem anderen aber nur bedingt zu tun. Du hast ja schließlich auch Zeit genug um hier um Forum zu posten, und die Beiträge sind manchmal fast so lang wie die Testberichte von PCG.
> Hast wohl grad einfach eine Flaute bzw. kein Spiel dass Dich wirklich reizt. So was kommt vor, hatte ich auch vor einiger Zeit.


Ja und nein. Dass ich Zeit mit der Familie und mit Freunden verbringe, heißt ja nicht, dass ich das 24hours/day mache. Ein wenig Zeit zum Schreiben finde ich nebenbei schon noch. Aber die vielen Stunden, die ich an anderen Wochenenden eben beim Zocken verbracht habe, habe ich dieses Mal bewusst anders genutzt.

Die Flaute hatte ich eher vor ein paar Wochen. Inzwischen ist die Lust am Spielen wieder deutlich größer geworden. 



> Oder gibt es bei Dir nur "Alles oder nichts"? Gar nichts zocken oder totale Isolierung (Witcher 3)?


Das kommt drauf an. Wenn ein neues, geiles Spiel raus kommt, dann kann ich mich schon drin verlieren und auch viele Stunden rein investieren in ziemlich kurzer Zeit (ala Witcher 3). Manchmal spiele ich für längere Zeit gar nicht viel und manchmal dann wieder recht viel, querbeet durch alle Genres. So leicht verallgemeinern kann man das nicht bei mir.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. März 2017)

Weil ich keine Lust hab mich weiter um den letzten Level in *Giana Sisters - Twisted Dreams *abzumühen - finde hier sind die Entwickler mit dem hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad ein wenig übers Ziel hinausgeschossen -, hab ich eben für 1 1/2 Stunden *Steamworld Heist *angespielt. Heissassa, das Teil ist noch besser als es die allgemein positiven Tests vermuten lassen. Ich liebe den Zeichenstil ja schon seit *Steamworld Dig*, aber das hier ist ja nochmal einen Tick chicer. Ganz spaßige Rundentaktik, coole Space-Western-Mucke und der typische Roboter-Humor... Ideales Gute-Laune-Spiel mit Schuss. He, he... 
Und was lese ich direkt beim Start des Spiels? Es wurde von der EU unterstützt???... Sieh an, unsere Politiker gehen wohl doch mit dem Zeitgeist. 

 Daneben bin ich mit *Mirror's Edge Catalyst *storymäßig so gut wie durch. Denke noch 1-2 Missionen, danach wohl weiter die Karte von Glass leerfegen (Stand aktuell:78% )
 Und God Damned, ich bekomme das Downtown District-Thema nicht mehr aus dem Kopf... Auch nach nunmehr 22 gespielten Stunden kann ich mich von dieser perfekten Symbiose aus reinem stilvoller Optik, Hammer-Sound und Tempo-Gerenne einfach nicht losreissen...


----------



## Rising-Evil (20. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Daneben bin ich mit *Mirror's Edge Catalyst *storymäßig so gut wie durch. Denke noch 1-2 Missionen, danach wohl weiter die Karte von Glass leerfegen (Stand aktuell:78 )
> Und God Damned, ich bekomme das Downtown District-Thema nicht mehr aus dem Kopf... Auch nach nunmehr 22 gespielten Stunden kann ich mich von dieser perfekten Symbiose aus reinem stilvoller Optik, Hammer-Sound und Tempo-Gerenne einfach nicht losreissen...



An sich war das Spiel durchaus gut, aber warum muss neuerdings jedes Sequel eine Open-World sein ?

Der Erstling hat gerade aus dieser Mischung zwischen kurzen, abwechslungsreichen Verfolgungsjagden und der unterhaltsamen Story seinen Reiz gezogen, der zweite will dass ich die Highscores meiner Freunde knacke, 100 Collectibles einsammle und rebellischen Teenagern im Kampf gegen ein unterdrückerisches Regime helfe 
- da kann mich ja schonmal "Rise of the Tomb Raider" freuen, das steht bei mir noch an & trifft ja anscheinend auf fast alle hier genannten Kritikpunkte zu...

Trotzdem bin ich natürlich froh dass es Catalyst überhaupt gibt, was hinsichtlich der überschaubaren Verkaufszahlen des Vorgängers  und des Publishers (EA) doch ein mittelgroßes Wundervisr


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2017)

Also ich finde schon dass MEC von der offeneren Welt profitiert. Der Vorgänger krankte ja daran dass man die Richtung haarklein vorgekaut bekam, es gab immer nur einen fest vorgeschriebenen Weg. Außerdem wirkte Glass aufgrund dieser arg eingeschränkten Areale viel kleiner als es Spiel und Story zu präsentieren versuchte, eher wie ne Kulisse anstelle eines Parcour-Spielplatzes.

Ich meine ja, man muss die ganzen sekundären Tätigkeiten in MEC nicht unbedingt in Angriff nehmen, aber durch die vorhandenen Möglichkeiten fühle ich mich erst so richtig als Runnerin die ich letztendlich auch darin verkörpere.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. März 2017)

Das erste Mirror's Edge wurde ja auch vor allem von den ganzen SpeedRunnern jahrelang am Leben gehalten, die versucht haben auch noch die letzte Sekunde rauszuquetschen.
Gerade für die ist das offene Catalyst natürlich ein Geschenk des Himmels, weil sie jetzt viel mehr Möglichkeiten haben.
Entsprechend ist dann vor allem auch der kompetetive Aspekt, sich mit immer besseren Zeiten mit anderen zu messen, der Haupthintergedanke hinter all den Nebentätigkeiten.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. März 2017)

*Mass Effect: Andromeda*
Charaktereditor hat viele hässliche Fratzen im Angebot, aber man kann schon ein paar ganz lustige Experimente durchführen ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Mass Effect: Andromeda*
> Charaktereditor hat viele hässliche Fratzen im Angebot, aber man kann schon ein paar ganz lustige Experimente durchführen ...



Meinen Joker finde ich aber gelungener als Deinen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scholdarr (21. März 2017)

Hört doch mit diesen Selfies auf, ist ja furchtbar...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hört doch mit diesen Selfies auf, ist ja furchtbar... [emoji14]


Noch dazu das falsche Franchise. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (21. März 2017)

nach jetzt so 24h+ in Lego City Cover für den 3DS kann man schon sagen:

Ein tolles Spiel, auch wenn so manche Bosskämpfe jetzt Teilweise etwas unübersichtlich was man machen muss, sind ja zum Glück keine Leuchtend Orangenen Stellen und manche Sammelsachen sind etwas knifflig, aber es macht Spaß, die Story ist gut und die Grafik auch, auch wenn manche Textur etwas sehr matschig ist


----------



## McDrake (22. März 2017)

Eigentlich war ich wiedermal an Witcher 3.
Dann kam die Aktion mit *Motorsport Manager *und habs gestern Abend installiert.
Tja... die erste Gamesession seit seeeehr langem, die mich bis 1:00 an den PC gefesselt hat.

Sowas verdient meine Unterstützung und darum hab ichs gekauft


----------



## Honigpumpe (22. März 2017)

Die Grafik von "Horizon" fand ich auch toll. Scheiß auf 30 fps, obwohl ich glaube, daß es mehr Frames waren, aber nun gut, ich habe auch auf der Pro gespielt. Die Wassereffekte, die Seerosen im Wasser, es war einfach an jeder Stelle die Liebe zum Detail zu sehen, die Open world ist vermutlich die Schönste seit "Red Dead Redemption" -- ach, ich bin immer noch ganz baff. "Horizon" kann man kaufen, also, von mir gibt's eine klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. März 2017)

Auch Andromeda




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (22. März 2017)

*Mass Effect: Andromeda *(ja, habe es mir dann doch geholt, ging halt nicht anders).
Spielzeit: 16 Stunden
Spiele die default Sarah Ryder, gespect mehr oder weniger als Infiltrator (mit Energy Drain, Incinerate und Tactical Cloak als primaere Faehigkeiten und Sniper Rifle und Assault Rifle als Waffen).

Sorry fuer den ewig langen post, ich dachte ich schreib einfach mal alles hin, was mir gestern so durch den Kopf ging. Dies ist kein Review oder so, einfach ein paar Sachen, die mir aufgefallen sind.

Bin jetzt glaube ich ungefaehr so weit, wie die Trial ging, schaetze ich (habe den ersten Vault auf Eos durch und gerade Peebee rekrutiert. Bin aber natuerlich extrem langsam vorgegangen, da ich auch alle Texte gelesen habe, jedem Hintergrundgespraech gelauscht habe und so weiter. Hier meine Eindrueck bisher, mit ein paar Spoilern bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt.

Alles in allem hatte ich nach Matthias' Test und einigen anderen Kommentaren meine Erwartungen sehr stark zurueckgefahren. Das war auch gut so denn dadurch  ist mein Gesamteindruck bisher eher positiv. Ausserdem bin ich froh komplett ungespoilt in die Sache gegangen zu sein. Ausser dem generellen Szenario und ein paar Namen wusste ich absolut nichts im Voraus, sehr schoen. Nun zu einigen Punkten im speziellen:

Zunaechst das negative:
- Die Premisse: Es ist schon echt nicht gut, wenn ein Spiel mich mit dem ersten Satz zum zaehneknirschen bringt. Ich kaufe dem Spiel seine Praemisse nicht wirklich ab und akzeptiere sie eher widerspenstig, weil es halt nicht anders geht. Meiner Meinung nach passt dieses Spiel naemlich nicht ins Mass Effect Universum. Sie haetten es besser Shmass Effect genannt und eine neue IP draus gemacht. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich wollte ein neues Mass Effect so gerne wie jeder andere aber es ergibt einfach ueberhaupt keinen Sinn, dass vor dem Hintergrund des ME Universums im Jahr 2185 eine Gruppe nach Andromeda aufbricht, in einer von Menschen gestarteten Initiative und mit Technologie, die es nicht geben duerfte, nur warum? Weil "we want to push ahead, explore new horizons". Nein, nein und nochmls nein. Im Jahr 2172 des ME Universums, als die Andromeda Initiative (AI) gegruendet wurde, gab es interstellare Raumfahrt fuer die Menschheit gerade mal 20 Jahre. Im Jahr 2185, als sie aufgebrochen sind ist weniger als 1% der Milchstrasse erforscht. Wer einen Neustart will, oder seinen Forscherdrang befriedigen will, der kann das zu dem Zeitpunkt direkt vor seiner Haustuer tun und muss sich nicht 634 Jahre in eine Kaelteschlafkammer legen. Das ist ungefaehr so als waere Christopher Columbus 1492 in Amerika gelandet und das erste was er macht ist, eine Rakete zum Mars zu bauen. Das schafft er dann auch noch in 10 Jahren und fliegt mit ein paar anderen Verrueckten auf und davon. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn. Lustigerweise geht dann bei der AI auch noch alles schief, was vorhersehbar schief gehen kann. Als ich am Nexus ankam und mir angehoert habe, wie sich alle beschwert haben, dass nichts nach Plan gelaufen ist, sass ich nur vor meinem Monitor und dachte "Ja ach neeee, ihr Idioten, das haette ich euch auch vorher sagen koennen, dass das nicht gut laufen wird. Selber schuld!"
Die Autoren machen lustigerweise genau den gleichen Fehler wie damals beim Mass Effect 3 Ende: Sie schreiben eine Story, die es noetig macht, dass gesamte bisher kreierte Universum in 5 Knoten zu verbiegen, damit es halbwegs plausibel klingt. Und selbst dann passen viele Dinge noch nicht wirklich zusammen. Im Fall von Andromeda verstehe ich zwar noch eher wieso die Autoren mit ihrem neuen Teil auch aus narrativer Sicht aus der Milchstrasse fliehen mussten, aber elegante Erzaehlung sieht anders aus.
- Die Unterschiede im Polish: Dieses Spiel wirkt, als bestuende es aus Einzelteilen, die wie wild durcheinandergewuerfelt sind. Vor allem Visuell gibt es keine Einheit. Die Umgebungen der Planeten sehen sehr gut aus (auch wenn sie immer noch diese Inquisition typischen Look haben als waeren sie irgendwie "neu", gerade aus der Folie gewickelt), Der Weltraum sieht fantastisch aus (dazu spaeter mehr), die Charaktere aber sehen teilweise furchtbar aus. Nicht alle, Alec Ryder zum Beispiel sieht in seinen wenigen Szenen super aus (also, von der Qualitaet der Texturen, etc.her  ), aber selbst einige wichtige Charaktere sehen dagegen aus wie Playmobil Figuren. Selbst meine Protagonistin (die ja immerhin die default Sarah ist) sieht echt merkwuerdig unproportioniert aus (selbst wenn sie mal keine Grimassen schneidet). Das ganze wirkt dann so, als haette man Legofiguren in eine super real nachgebaute Modelleisenbahn gestellt, mit anderen Worten, es kommt nicht das Gefuehl auf sich wirklich in dieser Welt zu befinden, da man durch diese Ungleichheit staendig daran erinnert wird, dass alles ja nur Polygone und Texturen sind. Ganz ehrlich, da haette ich gerade in den Dialogen lieber allgemein schlechtere aber dafuer stimmigere Grafik gehabt. Ueber die Animationen brauche ich ja nichts mehr zu sagen, die wurden ja bereits ausgiebig gebasht, drum machen wir es kurz, sie sind nicht allgemein schlecht, es gibt gute (Alec Ryder ist hier wieder ein positives Beispiel) aber die meisten sind echt richtig mies. Nachdem ich gerade wieder Witcher 3 durchgespielt habe (welches ja inzwischen auch schon wieder 2 Jahre alt ist) wirkt Mass Effect einfach total stuemperhaft zusammengekorkst. Sorry BioWare, die Messlatte hat sich nach oben verschoben, auch fuer euch.
- Die Menuefuehrung ist im allgemeinen furchtbar, egal ob Codex, Inventar oder Journal, alles ist total verschachtelt und ich muss oft mal erst den Bildschirm absuchen bis ich das finde worauf ich cklicken soll (wenn ich nicht eh noch in eine anderes Menue muss). Achja, dazu gleich mal ne Frage: Kann ich dfuer meine Sqadmates jetzt noch nicht mal mehr die Waffen festlegen? Ich hab beim besten Willen keine Option gefunden, die auszuwaehlen.
- Die Kamera hat ihre Macken. Wie Matthias ja im Test geschrieben hat ist der Schulterwechsel per Tastendruck echt nervig (vor allem, da ich die ALT Taste sowieso hasse, aber alles andere in Reichweite ist auch schon belegt). Dabei haette man das mMn recht einfach automatisieren koennen. Wenn man im Cover rechts klickt um zu zielen lehnt sich Ryder ja schon immer zur richtigen Seite aus dem Cover. Das System weiss also, ob ich gerade an einem linken oder recten Rand von einem Cover stehe. Da haette man doch mit der Info einfach die Kamera anpassen koennen, zumindest beim zielen. Hoffentlich wird das noch gepatcht.
- Es fuehlt sich nicht mehr nach einem Squad an. Klar, meine 2 Kollegen sind da aber man kann ihnen kaum mehr Befehle geben und mit C und V liegen die Tasten fuer Positionierung so unguenstig, dass ich das im Eifer des Gefechts auch nicht mache (und gleiches Problem wie oben, alle besseren Tasten sind bereits belegt). In Mass Effect 3 konnte ich mit der Pause Funktion und Q/E noch gut Befehle geben und es fuehlte sich wirklich so an als wuerde Shepard sein Team koordinieren. In ME:a sind die anderen 2 halt irgendwo da, aber was sie machen interssiert mich eigentlich nicht mehr.
- Kein Quicksafe (ich moechste meine F5 Taste zurueck)

So, nun aber genaug gemeckert, nun mal zu den guten Aspekten:
- Das Kampf-gameplay: ABgesehen von der Sache mit dem Squad (siehe oben) macht der Kampf richtig Laune. Dank der recht weiten Umgebungen kann ich manchmal richtig gut snipern, bin aber dann auch oefters im naeher am Feind und mit meiner Assault Rifle unterwegs. Mobilitaet ist dank Jetpack super, das Coversystem funktioniert abgesehen von der Sache mit der Kamera sehr gut und auch die Gegner KI scheint mir bisher einen guten Job zu machen. Bin zwar bisher noch nicht gestorben, elbst auf Normal finde ich es aber doch angenehm knackik, besser als ME1/2/3, die ich alle normalerweise auf Hardcore oder Insaity spiele. Habe uebrigens sogar mal ein MP match versucht (zum ersten mal ,hab es in ME3 sein lassen), bin aber klaeglich gescheitert, selbst in einem Bronze Match bin schon in Wave 6 abgenippelt. Naja, vielleicht probier ich es nochmal wenn ich mich etwas besser eingewoehnt habe. Die Maus/Tastatursteuerung passt im grossen und ganzen ganz gut, abgesehen von den Sachen, die ich oben erwaehnt ahbe.
- Die Tempest und die Galaxy Map: Ich liebe die neue Galaxy Map!!! Sie ist die schoenste und beste bisher in einemMass Effect. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass Matthias recht hat und die Flugzeiten irgendwann nerven aber zumindest im Moment macht es mir gar nichts aus denn ich bin einfach begeistert in welcher Glorie hier die Schoenheit des Weltalls zelebriert wird. Endlich sehen Planeten nicht mehr aus wie Plastikbaelle sondern wirklich wie majestaetisch im All umherkreisende Himmelskoerper mit geographischen Details, Wolken in der Atmosphaere, und und und. Endlich navigieren wir wieder auf einer Karte, wie in ME1 damals und steuern nicht mehr unser dummes Spielzeugschiffchen ueber eine 2D Landschaft. Und dann dieses geniale Feature, dass wir den Standort, wo wir sind auch aus der Tempest herraus sehen koennen, super! Ich weiss, in der Hinsicht passt die Tempest auch nicht in die ME Lore denn wir alle wissen: "windows are structural weaknesses" (  ) und die Tempest besteht ja quasi aus Glas aber in dem Fall sage selbst ich "scheiss drauf". Der visuelle Effekt wenn ich eine Unterhaltung mit Suvi fuehre waehrend im Hintergrund ein Satelit vor einem schwarzen Loch in der Naehe vorbeigleitet ist einfach zu schoen um etwas gegen dieses Schiff zu haben. Wirklich klasse gemacht! Die Planetenbeschreibungen koennten etwas detaillierter ausfallen aber ok, wir sind in einer neuen Galaxis und da weiss man halt noch nicht viel, kann ich mit leben (und sie haben halt keinen Chris L'Etoille mehr).
- Ich bin kein Soldat mehr: Der neue Fokus, ein Explorer zu sein wurde sehr schoen konsequent umgesetzt und man fuehlt sich auch wie ein Entdecker/Wissenschaftler, mehr als wie ein einfacher Soldat. Das faengt schon damit an, dass ich weniger als 50% meiner Zeit auf der Oberflaeche fremder Planeten mit gezogenenr Waffe verbringe. Verglichen mit ME3, wo es erst gar keine Taste fuer "Waffe wegstecken" mehr gab ist das ein grosser Unterschied, der sich (zumindest fuer mich) massiv auf das Spielgefuehl auswirkt. Dazu kommt natuerlich der Scanner, mit dem ich mehr Zeit verbringe als mit meiner Waffe, das mag fuer den einen oder anderen zu langweilig sein, mir gibt es aber wirklich das Gefuehl, dass ich nicht hier bin um zu kaempfen, sondern das Kaempfe wirklich nur ein Uebel sind durch das man halt dann durch muss. Das ist fuer ein RPG mal ein erfrischend anderes Spielgefuehl und es macht auch einen Unterschied zu Dragon Age Inquisition aus. In Dragon Age hiess es immer: "Ich bin der grosse Inquisitor, der das Boese bekaempfen soll, wieso muss ich Pflanzen sammeln". Da passte das Design nicht zum Story-Ansatz. In ME:A passt es aber, denn ich bin der Pathfinder und soll Planeten erkunden. Drum, wenn ich als Ryder Rohstoffe finde oder Alienruinen scanne, dann ist das Gefuehl eher "Cool, wieder was nuetzliches/interessantes fuer die Expedition auf dem Planeten gefunden". Ausserdem kommt bisher zumindest hinzu, dass Ryder selbst recht aufgeweckt rueberkommt. Im Tutorial zum Beispiel auf der Sturmwelt scannen wir die Leiche eines unbekannten Aliens, der laut Analyse anscheinend zu nahe an einem Blizableiter war und vom Schock getoetet wurde. Ryders Kommentar: "Wenn diese Aliens von hier waeren, waere ihnen das sicher nicht passiert, Die sind also anscheinend auch nur Besucher hier." Dass Ryder in Verbindung mit SAM automatisch solche Hypothesen aufstellt und Schluesse zieht gibt einem auch eher das Gefuehl es eher mit einem Wissenschaftler zu tun zu haben als mit einem Hau-Drauf-Kaempfer, der maximal mit einem "good riddence" geglaenzt haette.
- Der bisherige Cast: Die juengere Truppe gefaellt mir bisher ganz gut und vermittelt sehr viel jugendliche Energie. Sie sind alle ein bisschen naiv aber dabei nicht total bescheuert. Bisher ist die Ballance hier ganz gut gehalten worden und es ist mal was anderes, als das normale in RPGs (entweder man spielt selbst einen erfahrenen Krieger oder hat mindestens einen alten Mentor an der Seite). Hier entdecken wir Spieler und die Helden alles gemeinsam und koennen glaubhaft ueber Dinge stauenen, weil wir in dieser Welt eben noch nicht viel Erfahrung haben. Auch gefaellt mir die Frauenpower in unserem Line-Up bisher: zwischen Sarah Ryder, Cora, und Vetra ist Liam ja der Hahn im Korb (und ich habe ihn fuer Eos erstmal auf dem Schiff gelassen und bin mit den drei Maedls losgezogen  ). Auch was NPCs angeht (gerade die nicht-Aliens) habe ich bisher das Gefuehl, dass der Frauenanteil um die 60% betraegt. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich gerade aus 200 Stunden extrem Maenner dominiertem Witcher 3 komme, aber irgendwie finde ich es cool und eben mal was anderes so viel geballte weiblichkeit im Squad und in Fuehrungspositionen zu haben.
- Das Design der Remnant: Habe gestern Nacht noch den ersten Vault durchgespielt und das Deesign der Remant gefaellt mir sehr gut. Es hat genau die richtige Mischung aus Mass Effect Stil und alienmaessig anders. Es war eine Freude durch den Vault zu spazieren und alle 2 Meter den Scanner anzuschmeissen weil wieder irgendwas neu und komisch aussah. Das Design erinnert mich etwas an die First Civilization aus Assassins Creed, ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, die waren schliesslich auch immer cool.

Alles in allem ist es etwas merkwurdig. Ich war es von der Mass Effect Trilogie gewohnt, dass das gameplay zwar ganz gut ist, aber die Premisse des Universums, die Story und Charaktaere im ganzen der eigentliche Spielgrund sind und diese hoechstens im Detail schwaechen haben. In Andromeda fuehle ich mich bisher vor allem durch das gameplay in die Welt versetzt, waehrend ich die Story als ganzes eher mau finde, und diese hoechstens in einigen einzelnen Details Lichtblicke hat. Insofern ist ME:A so etwas wie die Antithese zu ME1/2/3. 

Na wir werden sehen, wie es weitergeht....


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. März 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Das ist ungefaehr so als waere Christopher Columbus 1492 in Amerika gelandet und das erste was er macht ist, eine Rakete zum Mars zu bauen.



Um mal bei dem Vergleich zu bleiben:
Christopher Columbus ist nach Westen aufgebrochen, obwohl noch nicht einmal die bereits bekannte Landmasse erforscht war.
Von Afrika kannte man bis ins 19. Jahrhundert nur die Küsten. Die Erkundung des inneren des Kontinents startete erst in den 1830er und folgenden Jahrzehnten durch Leute wie David Livingstone.

Oder die Flüge zum Mond. Die fanden in den 1960er Jahren statt. Damals waren große Teile der Tiefsee noch immer unerforscht und sind sie eigentlich bis heute nicht.
Wir wissen mehr über die Oberfläche des Mondes, als über die Tiefsee auf der Erde. Und dabei nimmt die Tiefsee den größten Teil unseres Planeten ein.

Bereits zu unbekannten Ufern aufzubrechen, während selbst das bekannte noch nicht erforscht ist, ist also nix ungewöhnliches.


Außerdem würde ich gern mal wissen, wo du dieses 1% her hast?
Auf die Menschheit mag das vielleicht zutreffen, aber die Asari zum Beispiel sind seit über tausend Jahren eine raumfahrende Zivilisation.
Die haben sicher schon wesentlich mehr von der Galaxie gesehen, als nur 1%.


----------



## MrFob (22. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Um mal bei dem Vergleich zu bleiben:
> Christopher Columbus ist nach Westen aufgebrochen, obwohl noch nicht einmal die bereits bekannte Landmasse erforscht war.
> Von Afrika kannte man bis ins 19. Jahrhundert nur die Küsten. Die Erkundung des inneren des Kontinents startete erst in den 1830er und folgenden Jahrzehnten durch Leute wie David Livingstone.
> 
> ...



Nur waren sowohl bei Columbus, als auch bei der Mondlandung entweder finanzielle oder politische Hintergruende im Spiel. Die Spanier erhofften sich von Columbus einen Seeweg nach Indien, mit  dem sie Kohle machen wollten. Die Mondlandung war in der Form vor allem  Resultat der politischen Lage im kalten Krieg und der daraus  resultierenden geopolitischen und strategischen Uberlegungen. So wie die AI bisher beschrieben ist (und so wie es der Typ im Pre-Intro sagt) ist das hier nicht der Fall. Nach dem was im Codex zu lesen ist und nahc allem was NPCs so erzaehlen war die ganze Aktion das Brainchild einer super reichen Tussi die in einer Zeit in der die Menschheit gerade erst anfaengt Kolonien im All zu gruenden  sagt: Hey, wir muessen anch Andromeda. Vielleicht kommt da ja spaeter noch mehr aber zumindest bis jetzt halte ich es fuer total unglaubwuerdig.
Uebrigens, auch einige der Dialoge am Anfang wirken so, als haetten sich die Autoren das Szenario echt nicht sonderlich lange ueberlegt. Die ganzen Leute,die da gerade aufgetaut werden verhalten sich, als haetten si gar nicht gewusst, was so ein Kaelteschlaf eigentlich fuer sie bedeutet (aber ok, das schiebe ich mal auf post-cryo Verwirrung oder so  ).

Zu den 1%, ist aus dem ME1/2/3 Codex und betrifft Council Space, also Asari & Co. eingeschlossen:
Codex/Citadel and Galactic Government | Mass Effect Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia

Unsere Galaxie ist halt einfach Schweinegross. 

EDIT: Ich will aus Fairnessgruenden dazu sagen: Selnst die ME Trilogie Zeitlinie empfand ich nie als ganz koscher. Wir Menschen bekommen in 30 Jahren das gleiche hin, wofuer sowohl die langlebigen Asari als auch die kurzlebigen Salarians Jahrtausende gebraucht haben? Insofern ist es nichts komplett neues, dass man um ME zu geniessen schon sehr viel Suspension fo Disbelief (gibts fauer ein deutsches Wort?) reinbuttern muss, aber Andromeda setzt halt nochmal ordentlich einen drauf.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> - Die Premisse: Es ist schon echt nicht gut, wenn ein Spiel mich mit dem ersten Satz zum zaehneknirschen bringt. Ich kaufe dem Spiel seine Praemisse nicht wirklich ab und akzeptiere sie eher widerspenstig, weil es halt nicht anders geht. Meiner Meinung nach passt dieses Spiel naemlich nicht ins Mass Effect Universum. Sie haetten es besser Shmass Effect genannt und eine neue IP draus gemacht. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich wollte ein neues Mass Effect so gerne wie jeder andere aber es ergibt einfach ueberhaupt keinen Sinn, dass vor dem Hintergrund des ME Universums im Jahr 2185 eine Gruppe nach Andromeda aufbricht, in einer von Menschen gestarteten Initiative und mit Technologie, die es nicht geben duerfte, nur warum? Weil "we want to push ahead, explore new horizons". Nein, nein und nochmls nein. Im Jahr 2172 des ME Universums, als die Andromeda Initiative (AI) gegruendet wurde, gab es interstellare Raumfahrt fuer die Menschheit gerade mal 20 Jahre. Im Jahr 2185, als sie aufgebrochen sind ist weniger als 1% der Milchstrasse erforscht. Wer einen Neustart will, oder seinen Forscherdrang befriedigen will, der kann das zu dem Zeitpunkt direkt vor seiner Haustuer tun und muss sich nicht 634 Jahre in eine Kaelteschlafkammer legen.



Ich will ja jetzt nichts spoilern, was ich bislang entdeckt habe, aber die "Andromeda Initiative" ist erstens eine privat finanzierte Unternehmung - das Militär/die Regierung, oder gar die Citatel haben afaik gar nichts damit zu tun - die sogar z. T. heftig von den Zeitgenossen kritisiert wurde, zweitens ist das ganze Projekt, neben der "offiziellen" Ankündigung, neue Welten erforschen zu wollen, wohl eine Art "Panikreaktion" auf die Reaper-Bedrohung, denn die 



Spoiler



Hintermänner, die das Projekt finanzierten, wussten wohl a) über den "Sovereign/Reaper"-Angriff auf die Citadel Bescheid und nahmen b), im Gegensatz zum Citadel-Rat, die von Cmdr. Shepard geäusserte Befürchtung einer bevorstehenden Invasion sehr ernst. Wer diese Hintermänner sind? Womöglich ist Cerberus involviert, aber Genaues weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## MrFob (22. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich will ja jetzt nichts spoilern, was ich bislang entdeckt habe, aber die "Andromeda Initiative" ist erstens eine privat finanzierte Unternehmung - das Militär/die Regierung, oder gar die Citatel haben afaik gar nichts damit zu tun - die sogar z. T. heftig von den Zeitgenossen kritisiert wurde, zweitens ist das ganze Projekt, neben der "offiziellen" Ankündigung, neue Welten erforschen zu wollen, wohl eine Art "Panikreaktion" auf die Reaper-Bedrohung, denn die
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab den Spoiler nicht gelesen aber der erste Punkt im nicht-Spoiler Teil macht es  mMn schlimmer, nicht besser. Nicht nur wird dieses Riesenunternehmen einfach mal so gemacht, es wird auch noch komplett privat finanziert?!? Ich weiss ja, dass hier wohl Elon Musk und seine Ambitionen fuer die bemannten Mars-Fluege die Inspiration waren (SpaceX hat sogar einen Codex Eintrag, haha) aber selbst der arbeitet eng mit der NASA zusammen, weil anders geht's halt nicht.

Der Punkt zu den Reapern ist allerdings die einzige Rettung am Horizont. So weit bin ich noch nicht aber ich hoffe wirklich, dass dazu noch einiges kommt, das koennte noch was reissen. Aber dann lass ich es auch erst mal gut sein uns spiel weiter, waere schade mich jetzt noch zu spoilern, wo ich doch so lange durchgehalten habe.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. März 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Zu den 1%, ist aus dem ME1/2/3 Codex und betrifft Council Space, also Asari & Co. eingeschlossen:
> Codex/Citadel and Galactic Government | Mass Effect Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia



Ah, da kommen wir der Sache schon ein wenig näher.
Die 1% beschreiben den Anteil des Citadel-Space an der gesamten Galaxie.
Von Erkundet ist dort gar keine Rede. Die Citadel kontrolliert Systeme, die rund 1% der Galaxie ausmachen.
Dazu kommen die Terminus-Systeme, die Attika-Traverse usw.
Wie viel am Ende wirklich schon von irgendeiner Spezies erkundet wurde, geht daraus überhaupt nicht hervor.



MrFob schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich will aus Fairnessgruenden dazu sagen: Selnst die ME Trilogie Zeitlinie empfand ich nie als ganz koscher. Wir Menschen bekommen in 30 Jahren das gleiche hin, wofuer sowohl die langlebigen Asari als auch die kurzlebigen Salarians Jahrtausende gebraucht haben? Insofern ist es nichts komplett neues, dass man um ME zu geniessen schon sehr viel Suspension fo Disbelief (gibts fauer ein deutsches Wort?) reinbuttern muss, aber Andromeda setzt halt nochmal ordentlich einen drauf.



Die Asari waren die erste raumfahrende Zivilistation diese Zyklus.
Sie mussten alles erstmal entdecken und verstehen lernen.
Die Menschen waren zum Zeitpunkt der Entdeckung der Mars Archive auch bereits seit 200 Jahren eine raumfahrende Spezies. Sie waren nur noch nicht in der Lage ihr Sternensystem zu verlassen.
Das änderte sich durch die technologischen Sprung, den das proteanische Wissen ermöglichte.
Danach ging es zunächst wieder schleppend voran, bis man auf die Turianer traf. Dann eröffnete sich den Menschen im Grunde ein bereits gemachtes Nest.
Das gesamte Wissen war ja bereits da und musste nicht neu entdeckt werden.


----------



## MrFob (22. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ah, da kommen wir der Sache schon ein wenig näher.
> Die 1% beschreiben den Anteil des Citadel-Space an der gesamten Galaxie.
> Von Erkundet ist dort gar keine Rede. Die Citadel kontrolliert Systeme, die rund 1% der Galaxie ausmachen.
> Dazu kommen die Terminus-Systeme, die Attika-Traverse usw.
> ...



"In reality, however, less than 1% of the stars have been explored."

Ich weiss nicht, was du mit kontrolliert meinst, da steht "erkundet".

Zumal einige Dialoge in der Trilogie auch darauf hinweisen, wie wenig wir ueber unsere Milchstrasse wissen. Das Problem war ja in der Trilogie immer, dass man wegen dem Drive discharge nicht grossartig aus den Clustern um die Relays herraus fliegen oder gar expandieren konnte. Mit dem ODSY drive ist das Problem aber ja hinfaellig (was ja eh schon mal einen gewissen Konflikt zwischen der alten ME1/2/3Lore und der Andromeda Lore aufwirft aber ok). 

Zur timeline: Jaja, ist mir alles bekannt, aber echt? Tausend Jahre Stillstand nach der Entdeckung von Prothean Tech und dann kommen wir und fliegen innerhalb von 20 Jahren mit komplett neu entwickelter Technologie nach Andromeda? Und wir mussten Prothean Tech auch erst verstehen, konnten den Turians aber gleich mal im First Contact War zeigen, wo der Hammer haengt und haben Schlachten gewonnen (haetten den Krieg nur verloren, weil die halt schon mehr Zeit hatten groessere Flotten zu bauen aber in Sachen Technologie waren wir innerhalb von nur 10 Jahren fast schon gleich auf). Naja, wie gesagt, ich fand es schon damals nicht ganz super. Hab mir extra einen Headcanon zurechtgelegt, worin wir heimlich Hilfe von den Asari und Salarians bekommen haben, die uns in den 2160ern und 70ern quasi als Waffe gegen die immer krasser werdenden Batarians einsetzten wollten.
Ich mein, ich finde ME ja auch Toll, aber es ist mMn schwer zu verneinen, dass es in manchen unkten nicht die glaubwuerdigste Lore hat.


----------



## Enisra (22. März 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Zur timeline: Jaja, ist mir alles bekannt, aber echt? Tausend Jahre Stillstand nach der Entdeckung von Prothean Tech und dann kommen wir und fliegen innerhalb von 20 Jahren mit komplett neu entwickelter Technologie nach Andromeda? Und wir mussten Prothean Tech auch erst verstehen, konnten den Turians aber gleich mal im First Contact War zeigen, wo der Hammer haengt und haben Schlachten gewonnen (haetten den Krieg nur verloren, weil die halt schon mehr Zeit hatten groessere Flotten zu bauen aber in Sachen Technologie waren wir innerhalb von nur 10 Jahren fast schon gleich auf). Naja, wie gesagt, ich fand es schon damals nicht ganz super. Hab mir extra einen Headcanon zurechtgelegt, worin wir heimlich Hilfe von den Asari und Salarians bekommen haben, die uns in den 2160ern und 70ern quasi als Waffe gegen die immer krasser werdenden Batarians einsetzten wollten.
> Ich mein, ich finde ME ja auch Toll, aber es ist mMn schwer zu verneinen, dass es in manchen unkten nicht die glaubwuerdigste Lore hat.



ähm
der erste Flug mit Motorkraft war am 17. Dez. 1903
etwas weniger als 54 Jahre später startete Sputnik...
Die Lore der Realität ist auch nicht sonderlich realistisch ...


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Zur timeline: Jaja, ist mir alles bekannt, aber echt? Tausend Jahre Stillstand nach der Entdeckung von Prothean Tech und dann kommen wir und fliegen innerhalb von 20 Jahren mit komplett neu entwickelter Technologie nach Andromeda?



Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will keinesfalls "bad writing" verteidigen, aber die Initiative wird ja nicht nur von Menschen gesponsert, es sind Angehörige aller anderen Citadel-Rassen beteiligt.



> Und wir mussten Prothean Tech auch erst verstehen, konnten den Turians aber gleich mal im First Contact War zeigen, wo der Hammer haengt und haben Schlachten gewonnen (haetten den Krieg nur verloren, weil die halt schon mehr Zeit hatten groessere Flotten zu bauen aber in Sachen Technologie waren wir innerhalb von nur 10 Jahren fast schon gleich auf).



Du weißt aber schon, dass der Erstkontakt-Krieg zwischen Turianern und Menschen (zum Glück) nur ein kleineres, dreimonatiges Scharmützel war? Für die Turianer war es zuerst nur eine "Polizeiaktion" gegen eine unbekannte Spezies, die gegen Citadel-Gesetze verstoßen hatte, für die Menschen dagegen der Zusammenstoß mit einer feindlichen ausserirdischen Zivilisation. Als der Konflikt am Eskalieren war - und die Turianer hätten DEFINITIV PROBLEMLOS gewonnen, wenn sie einen "Full Scale War" gestartet hätten -  intervenierte der Citadel-Rat und beendete die Feindseligkeiten, bevor es *wirklich* schlimm wurde. 




> Ich mein, ich finde ME ja auch Toll, aber es ist mMn schwer zu verneinen, dass es in manchen unkten nicht die glaubwuerdigste Lore hat.



Die "Lore" ist z. T. ganz schön "cheesy" und billig, keine Frage.


----------



## MrFob (22. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm
> der erste Flug mit Motorkraft war am 17. Dez. 1903
> etwas weniger als 54 Jahre später startete Sputnik...
> Die Lore der Realität ist auch nicht sonderlich realistisch ...



Ich koennte ja sogar nachvollziehen, dass wir eine krasse Entwicklung hinlegen. Klar gibt es Synergien, die zu Entwicklungsschueben fuehren. Aber hier haben wir ein paar andere Kulturen, die in praktisch der gleichen Situation waren, dann aber erst mal ein paar hundert Jahre Pasue gemacht haben. Ich meine, wir mussten erst dazu kommen, damit ein Stealth System entwickelt wird, wir mussten erst mal dazu kommen, damit ein ODSY Drive erfunden wird und Arks gebaut werden, wir mussten erstmal dazu kommen, damit vielleicht endlich mal einer die verdammten 20 Keeper auf der Citadel scannt. 
Gerade, da wir Vergleichspunkte haben wirkt es halt schon etwas komisch.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will  keinesfalls "bad writing" verteidigen, aber die Initiative wird ja nicht  nur von Menschen gesponsert, es sind Angehörige aller anderen  Citadel-Rassen beteiligt.


Aber sowohl die Initiative als auch die Fuehrung war mal wieder menschlich und das ganze Pathfinder Programm, ohne dass das ganze ja nicht moeglich waere war auch von einem Menschen erfunden. Die anderen haben dann halt (nach dem was bisher im Codex steht) recht widerspenstig mitgemacht.



> Du weißt aber schon, dass der Erstkontakt-Krieg zwischen Turianern und  Menschen (zum Glück) nur ein kleineres, dreimonatiges Scharmützel war?  Für die Turianer war es zuerst nur eine "Polizeiaktion" gegen eine  unbekannte Spezies, die gegen Citadel-Gesetze verstoßen hatte, für die  Menschen dagegen der Zusammenstoß mit einer feindlichen ausserirdischen  Zivilisation. Als der Konflikt am Eskalieren war - und die Turianer  hätten DEFINITIV PROBLEMLOS gewonnen, wenn sie einen "Full Scale War"  gestartet hätten -  intervenierte der Citadel-Rat und beendete die  Feindseligkeiten, bevor es *wirklich* schlimm wurde.


Jaja, schreib ich ja auch, aber in den 3 Monaten haben wir dafuer, dass wir erst etwa 2 Zehnerpotenzen Jahre weniger mit der Technologie vertraut sind sehr gut ausgeteilt.

Wie gesagt, es funktioniert schon alles irgendwie, aber es ist halt schon so, dass man mit viel gutem Willen an die Sache rangehen muss.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. März 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> wir mussten erst dazu kommen



Wir sind halt awesome.


----------



## MrFob (22. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wir sind halt awesome.



So ist es. Einer meiner liebsten Assi-Sprueche von Renegade Shepard ist aus ME2 (Shep zu ein paar arroganten Asari):
"You want a problem shot, call a turian. You want a problem talked to death, call an asari. You want a NEW problem, call a salaraian. (  )
... You want a problem FIXED, call a human."


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> So ist es. Einer meiner liebsten Assi-Sprueche von Renegade Shepard ist aus ME2 (Shep zu ein paar arroganten Asari):
> "You want a problem shot, call a turian. You want a problem talked to death, call an asari. You want a NEW problem, call a salaraian. (  )
> ... You want a problem FIXED, call a human."



Naja, mal unter uns Pastorentöchter, Mass Effect ist eine nordamerikanische SciFi-Franchise, in der die dargestellten Menschen vorwiegend an Nordamerikaner erinnern, Sprache, Auftreten, Optik des Militärs (nicht soweit entfernt von der US-Navy, z. B.)., sprich, die Hauptzielgruppe, aller Voraussicht nach Nordamerikaner, soll sich damit prima identifizieren können.

Deswegen dürfen die Aliens in Mass Effect auch nur als maximal hilfreiche Sidekicks, Ideengeber, usw. dienen, aber der (amerikanische) Mensch muss natürlich "Uber-awesome" sein.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, mal unter uns Pastorentöchter, Mass Effect ist eine nordamerikanische SciFi-Franchise, in der die dargestellten Menschen vorwiegend an Nordamerikaner erinnern, Sprache, Auftreten, Optik des Militärs (nicht soweit entfernt von der US-Navy, z. B.)., sprich, die Hauptzielgruppe, aller Voraussicht nach Nordamerikaner, soll sich damit prima identifizieren können.
> 
> Deswegen dürfen die Aliens in Mass Effect auch nur als maximal hilfreiche Sidekicks, Ideengeber, usw. dienen, aber der (amerikanische) Mensch muss natürlich "Uber-awesome" sein.


In welchem vergleichbaren nicht-amerikanischem Spiel ist das prinzipiell anders?


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> In welchem vergleichbaren nicht-amerikanischem Spiel ist das prinzipiell anders?



Hm, auf Anhieb fällt mir da nur "Aliens vs. Predator" ein... 



Spoiler



bitte nicht an dem "vergleichbar" aufhängen...


----------



## MrFob (22. März 2017)

Ich fand ja eigentlich, dass Mass Effect gerade fuer nordamerikanische Verhaeltnisse sogar noch ganz gut angefangen hat. Soviel ich mich auch ueber die Zeitlinie beschwert habe, immerhin, im ersten Buch Revelation und zumindest zu Beginn des ersten Siels bekam man noch das Gefuehl, dass die Menschheit eben noch der Underdog in der dalaktischen Community ist. Klar, sie bekamen da schon ihren ersten Spectre und so, aber wenigstens waren dann die anderen (wie die Volus zum Beispiel) verstaendlicherweise auch sauer. Und in Revelation waeren wir fast so krass sanktioniert worden, dass wir echt Probleme gehabt haetten. Das fand ich eine sehr interessante Perspektive and es war auch so ein bisschen, was ME zu etwas besonderem gemacht hat. Gegen Ende von ME1 und vor allem dann in ME2 und 3 wurde dieser Ansatz dann zwar komplett ueber den Haufen geworfen aber gut, zumindest hatten sie ihn mal. 
Vielleicht bin ich auch deswegen nicht so gut auf die Praemisse in Andromeda zu sprechen, weil es auch noch die letzten Reste dieser Idee untergraebt, wenn wir schon in den 2170ern die Fuehrungsrolle in dem ambitioniertesten Unternehmen gespielt haben, dass die Galaxie in diesem Reaper-Zyklus (oder vielleicht sogar ueberhaupt) gesehen hat.


----------



## Enisra (22. März 2017)

wobei ich sagen würde das Shepard kanadischer Abstimmung ist und kein Ami


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei ich sagen würde das Shepard kanadischer Abstimmung ist und kein Ami



Erstens gibt es dafür keine Hinweise.
Zweitens ist es im Mass-Effect-Universum unerheblich, weil es nur noch die Vereinigten Staaten von Nordamerika gibt.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. März 2017)

Ich finde es übrigens überaus schade, dass es in Andromeda deutlich weniger Aliens gibt als in ME 1-3, obwohl man eine ganz neue Galaxie bereist.  Es gibt genau EINE neue  Alienrasse, mit der man kommunizieren kann, und nur EINE richtige neue Feindrasse.  In ME 3 gab es Drell, Elcor, Hanar, Keepers, Volus, Batarians, Quarianer, Kollektoren, Geth, Vorcha, Protheaner Yahg, Rachni, Reaper, ... 

Und der Erstkontakt mit dieser einen neuen Rasse ist leider auch eher enttäuschend. Das kann jede zweitklassige TNG-Episode besser...

Das hier bringt es gut auf den Punkt:


> The biggest failing is that aforementioned lack of outrageous imagination. After all, this is an entirely new galaxy, but _Andromeda_ only contains one alien race that you’ll interact with. For a new _Mass Effect_ game, that’s a massive disappointment. Similarly, the biomes you visit are beautiful, but never feel so truly weird that you question the law of physics, or the theory of evolution. _Andromeda_ is sci-fi at its biggest, most beautiful and most functionally fluid, then, but ultimately it plays things pretty safe considering the huge distances it’s travelled to offer us something new and exciting. It’s never truly alien, and that’s a blow for anyone hoping to exist and explore beyond our own galaxy.


http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/article/mass-effect-andromeda-review


----------



## Enisra (22. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Erstens gibt es dafür keine Hinweise.
> Zweitens ist es im Mass-Effect-Universum unerheblich, weil es nur noch die Vereinigten Staaten von Nordamerika gibt.



nicht ganz
Shepard schreibt sich im Kanadischen mit einem P, "Normal" wäre Sheppard mit PP


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht ganz
> Shepard schreibt sich im Kanadischen mit einem P, "Normal" wäre Sheppard mit PP



Alan Shepard, an den die Figur in ME eine Homage ist, wird auch nur mit einem p geschrieben und der ist Amerikaner.
Das eine p ist also eine sehr schwache Herleitung.


----------



## MrFob (23. März 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich finde es übrigens überaus schade, dass es in Andromeda deutlich weniger Aliens gibt als in ME 1-3, obwohl man eine ganz neue Galaxie bereist.  Es gibt genau EINE neue  Alienrasse, mit der man kommunizieren kann, und nur EINE richtige neue Feindrasse.  In ME 3 gab es Drell, Elcor, Hanar, Keepers, Volus, Batarians, Quarianer, Kollektoren, Geth, Vorcha, Protheaner Yahg, Rachni, Reaper, ...
> 
> Und der Erstkontakt mit dieser einen neuen Rasse ist leider auch eher enttäuschend. Das kann jede zweitklassige TNG-Episode besser...
> 
> ...



Das stimmt schon. Man muss ME:A ein bisschen in Schutz nehmen, denn immerhin befinden wir uns ja nur in einem einzigen Cluster von Andromeda und es gibt kein Galaxie-weites Transpotrsystem wie die Relais in der Milchstrasse. Und da war es ja auch so, dass eine oder maximal zwei intelligente Spezies in einem Cluster zu Hause waren (ich glaube die Elcor und Volus sind die einzigen zwei aus demselben Cluster).
Vom erzaehlerischen Standpunkt aus stimmt es aber schon



Spoiler



zumal ich gestern Abend den Erstkontakt mit den Angara erlebt habe und die sind jetzt auch nicht gerade besonders innovativ, halt wieder ein paar rubber forehead alliens, genau wie die Kett ja auch.



Aber sooo wahnsinnig alien war ME eigentlich noch nie. Abgesehen vielleicht von den Hanar waren die Aliens in der Milchstrasse ja auch immer eher wie Menschen, die halt bestimmte Eigenschaften hervorgehoben bekommen haben (Die Asari waren die Diplomaten, die Turians waren die militanten, die Salarians waren die schlauen, etc.). Andromeda waere eine schoene Moeglichkeit gewesen hier etwas abgefahrener zu werden aber das hatte ich um ehrlich zu sein gar nicht unbedingt erwartet.

Noch kurz zwei Sachen, die mir gestern aufgefallen sind (in nem Spoiler tag damit es nicht wieder so ein riesenpost wird und natuerlich sind auch ein paar Spoiler drin):


Spoiler



Punkt 1: Eine schoene Sache awr es gestern den ersten Aussenposten auf Eos aufzubauen. Das ist schon ein massiver Fortschritt zu Inquisition's komischen Camps. Hier konnte ich rumlaufen, mit den neuen Kolonisten sprechen, sogar die eine oder andere Quest machen und nach allem was ich gesehen habe kann man sogar spaeter zurueck kehren und den Fortschritt begutachten und evtl. neue Aufgaben annehemen. Super gemacht! Genau so bekommt man das Gefuehl wirklich einen Impact auf die Welt zu haben.

Jetzt aber noch Punkt 2: Eine Sidequest hat mich gestern besonders aufgeregt. Dazu muss ich aber etwas ausholen: Ein Mann wird als "der erste Moerder in Andromeda beschuldigt und soll vom Nexus verbannt werden, weil er seinen Freund und kommandierenden Offizier umgebracht haben soll. Die beiden haben sich wohl vorher gestritten aber es gibt keine wirklichen Beweise. Ryder findet den Beweis, dass der Mord nicht von dem Typen begangen worden ist (er ist also kein Moerder), allerdings findet man auch Beweise, dass durchaus ein vorsetzlicher Mordversuch stattfand. Der Beschuldigte hat sogar geschossen, allerdings nicht getroffen und das Opfer wurde fast zeitgleich von einem Kett erschossen.
Fuer mich war der Fall klar, man muss die Anklage wegen Mordes fallen lassen und stattdessen den Typ wegen versuchten Mordes anklagen. Nun ist es aber so, dass es auf dem Nexus noch kein funktionierendes Rechtssystem gibt und der Direktor will eigentlich den Fall nicht mehr aufrollen weil schon ein Urteil gesprochen wurde und er die Leute nicht weiter verunsichern will indem er zugibt, dass das erste Urteil, dass in Andromeda gesprochen wurde falsch ist.
Die Situation ist also recht kompliziert und als ich die neuen Beweise auf einem Planeten gefunden habe dachte ich schon "ma schauen wie BioWare dem Rechnung traegt". In meiner folgenden Konversation imt dem Direktor, in der er mir zu verstehen gibt, dass er das Urteil am liebsten einfach so lassen wuerde, da es ja immerhin ein Mordversuch war hatte ich dann auch die Dialogoption Zu sagen "Rechtsprechung ist kompliziert". JUHUUUU, ich war schon am jubilieren, dass wir anscheinend eine differenzierte Loesung angehen koennen aber denkste, zwei Dialogzeilen spaeter bekomme ich genau zwei Optionen um die Sache ein fuer alle mal zu loesen:
Option 1: "Lass den Mann frei"
Option 2: "Lass das Moerder Urteil bestehen und schicke ihn ins Exil."
Nein nein nein BioWare, ihr koennt mir nicht komplizierte Entscheidungen praesentieren und mir dann nur zwei komplett simplifizierte Loesungen zur Entscheidung anbieten! So laeuft es nicht. Das ist die Rachni Queen all over again. Das Dialograd hat doch 6 Plaetze, wieso also keine Option 3: "Der Fall muss mit den neuen Beweisen auch neu verhandelt werden" und vielleicht sogar noch eine Option 4 fuer die ganz exremen: "Das war Meuterei in einer Kriesensituation, der Typ gehoert gehaengt".
Ich finde, entweder ihr gebt mir auch die sinnvollen Loesungen als Option oder ihr lasst in Zukunft solche Probleme ganz bleiben. Das regt mich jetzt besondes auf denn das ist mir in 200 Stunden Witcher 3 nicht passiert. Da sind zwar fast alle Loesungen, die man findet suboptimal aber wenigstens kann Geralt immer die sinnvollste Alternative vorschlagen. Zumindest hatte ich da nie das Gefuehl, dass mich die Antwortmmoeglichkeiten einschraenken. War uebrigens bei Dragon Age auch praktisch nie so, das ist irgendwie ein Mass Effect Phaenomen. Daran muessen sie dringend arbeiten.


----------



## McDrake (23. März 2017)

Habe heute den halben Tag *Motorsport Manager* gespielt.

In der ersten Saison Lehrgeld bezahlt bei der Reifenwahl im Regen.
Jeweils zu früh umgesteckt und somit im letzten Rennen ein gutes Ergebnis verpasst.
Trotzdem die Jahres-Zielvorgabe (8. bei den Konstrukteuren) erreicht.

Im ersten Rennen der 2ten Saison dank geschickter Boxentrategie in zwei Safty-Car-Phasen meinen ersten Podestplatz rausgefahren.
Wäre  wohl sonst der 6ste Platz geworden. Die Teile halten einfach noch nicht durch zu Beginn der Saison...
Als Konstrukteur sollte diese Saison der vierte Platz in Reichweite liegen (Zielvorgabe Platz 7).

Was mich fasziniert ist die Tatsache, dass man echt hauptsächlich auf die Zahlen schaut und nicht aufs Rennen selber.
Da wird die "Realität" hier sehr schön simuliert.
Gefällt mir ausserodentlich gut.

Das Game wird mir sicher mal langweilig, aber bis dahin gehts noch ne Weile, glaube ich.
Gut investiertes Geld


----------



## MichaelG (24. März 2017)

Aktuell ME: A. Macht echt Spaß.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. März 2017)

Im Moment wieder mal *Assetto Corsa*. Gestern Abend ca. 1 1/2 Stunden Online auf'm Red Bull Ring gefahren (und 5 Minuten vor Schluss des Rennens auf Platz 3 durch nen Serverabsturz rausgeflogen ... sowas von ärgerlich, lief gerade so gut). Ich bin ja eigentlich kein großer Fan von Onlinespielen, aber im Moment  machen mir Online-Rennen richtig Spaß (wenn man mit fairen Leuten fährt,  die ungefähr auf dem gleichen Level sind).

Bis gerade eben dann noch den neuen Content getestet, der mit dem gestrigen Patch erschienen ist (Mazda 787B und Mazda MX-5 NA, beide kostenlos, und den 2017er Porsche 911 RSR, nachgereicht für alle Käufer des Porsche Pack 3) ... dieses Spiel frisst echt Stunde um Stunde um Stunde ... kein Wunder, dass ich mit meinen Durchzock-Spielen nicht fertig werde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das unten offene Heck mit dem riesigen Diffusor wirkt sehr 911er-untypisch. Der 2017er 911 RSR hat nen Mittelmotor und fährt als Teil der GTE/GTLM-Klasse unter anderem in Le Mans mit. Die schwarz-weiße Optik mit 911-Aufdruck wirkt hier irgendwie wie ein amerikanisches Polizeiauto


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. März 2017)

Noch mal *Horizon: Zero Dawn *angefasst. Gibt ja noch einiges zu tun, inzwischen bin ich bei 82 % Komplettierungsrate. Habe sogar noch ein paar Nebenquests entdeckt, die mir beim ersten Mal durch die Lappen gegangen sind. Die Jäger-Herausforderungen sind übrigens teilweise ganz schön nervig, besonders wenn man die perfekte Wertung haben will. Ich hoffe, das lohnt sich für die versprochenen Superwaffen.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. März 2017)

Uncharted 1 Remaster vorhin begonnen und gestreamt





__ Twitch
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitch.tv/lox_tt

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitch. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. März 2017)

*KANE & Lynch 2 - Dog Days


*Also nach den gut *vier* Stunden, die mich der Singleplayer gekostet hat, stehe ich mit dickem Fragezeichen über meinem Kopf an der Ecke 

Das Spiel ist teilweise hart ( Folterszenen die GTAV im Vergleich wie Schuljungen dastehen lässt), ist aber ansonsten vollkommen belanglos.

Auf dem Niveau, kann ich auf einen dritten Teil gut verzichtet.

Ich gebe mal 6/10, da das Spiel nicht wirklich mies ist. Leider bietet sich aber kein Element für eine höhere Wertung an.
Die Story sollte man hier tatsächlich eher als "Handlungsverlauf" sehen


----------



## Rising-Evil (25. März 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> *KANE & Lynch 2 - Dog Days
> 
> 
> *Also nach den gut *vier* Stunden, die mich der Singleplayer gekostet hat, stehe ich mit dickem Fragezeichen über meinem Kopf an der Ecke


Nicht nur du - ich fand das Ende eine verdammte Frechheit - und es wurde nie fortgeführt durch DLC's oder anderes



> Auf dem Niveau, kann ich auf einen dritten Teil gut verzichtet.


 Dito  - obwohl ich Teil 1 echt mochte



> Ich gebe mal 6/10, da das Spiel nicht wirklich mies ist. Leider bietet sich aber kein Element für eine höhere Wertung an.


Das ist eigentlich schon zu gnädig
 - das Ding war einfach brutalst langweilig - 08/15-Deckungsschießereien (fast) ohne Höhepunkte
Bis auf die Szene 



Spoiler



in der beide nackt und blutüberströmt rumrennen


 gab's meines Wissens nach keine weitere denkwürdige Szene (aber ich hab den Teil vor 6 Jahren gespielt)
Ich würd da eher 4/10 geben, aber jedem das Seine


----------



## Sanador (26. März 2017)

Spiele gerade *Mass Effect: Andromeda* und habe bis jetzt sehr viel Spaß, vor allem da deine Team-Kameraden sehr sympatisch sind (die meiste Zeit nehme ich Vetra, Liam und Nakmor).
Und wie in Mass Effect 2 und 3 ist das Scharfschützengewehr dein bester Freund! 

Nebenher baue ich eine ordentliche Pile of Shame für die Playstation 4 auf, hab mir im Moment die *Uncharted Collection*, *Gravity Rush 2* und *God of War 3 Remastered* im PS Store zugelegt.
Soll ich mir noch *Bloodborne* und *The Last of Us Remastered* holen?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (26. März 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich schon zu gnädig
> - das Ding war einfach brutalst langweilig - 08/15-Deckungsschießereien (fast) ohne Höhepunkte
> 
> Ich würd da eher 4/10 geben, aber jedem das Seine



Ja, stimmt teilweise schon. Für eine 4/10 ist mir der technische Zustand des Spiels letztendlich zu gut. Ich hatte in den zugegeben wenigen Spielstunden, keinen Absturz, Ruckler oder andere Unanehmlichkeiten. Und da bleibt dann selbst für 08/15 eben noch eine gewisse Grundlage übrig imo.

PCGames hat damals übrigens stolze 76 Prozent dafür rausgehauen


----------



## Homerlos (26. März 2017)

Mir ist letztens aufgefallen, das es für Battlefield 1 auch ein DLC gibt. Yay, mehr Content!
Zum einen halte ich es immer noch für eine miese Abzocke, Frankreich und Russland jeweils per DLC nachzureichen. Neben dem Deutschen Reich waren die beiden wohl Hauptakteure des ersten Weltkrieges und auch die mit den meisten Verlusten. Soviel also zum Thema "Soldaten ehren", Dice.

Aber ansonsten muss ich für den Umfang ein Lob aussprechen. Der neue Modus macht wirklich Spaß, und die neuen Waffen unterscheiden sich tatsächlich von den bestehenden. Dafür sind die neuen Karten für Operations irgendwie...langweilig. Gerade im Vergleich zu Karten wie Monte Grappa oder St.Quentin.


----------



## MichaelG (26. März 2017)

DLC gibts mehrere. Die dürften aber im Seasonpaß enthalten sein. Oder gibts extra Material außerhalb vom Seasonpaß ?


----------



## MichaelG (26. März 2017)

Mass Effect: Andromeda. Abseits aller Meckerei macht mir das Spiel trotzdem Spaß.


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. März 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> PCGames hat damals übrigens stolze 76 Prozent dafür rausgehauen


Längst nicht das einzige Spiel bei dem imho die PCGames-Wertung mit meiner Meinung nicht konform geht.
So auch bei "Alien Isolation" - PCGames 69%, imho eines der besten Lizenz-Spiele aller Zeiten
"Hitman Absolution" - PCGames 88 % , imho das wohl schlechteste Hitman überhaupt, lineare Levels mit Nr. 47 ?!
Das ist kein Hitman !
"GTA 5" - PCGames 95% - bei aller Liebe, die mehr als dürftige Story bleibt meilenweit hinter Teil 4 und San Andreas zurück

Da stimme ich wertungstechnisch schon eher dem PCGamer zu (Alien Isolation 93%, Hitman Absolution 66%, GTA 5 88, der nebenbei auch dermaßen konsequent seinen Namen treu bleibt, so dass nirgendwo irgendwas konsolenexklusives steht, wohingegen bei *PC*Games vielleicht jede 5-10 Nachricht nur auf den PC abzielt


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Längst nicht das einzige Spiel bei dem imho die PCGames-Wertung mit meiner Meinung nicht konform geht.
> So auch bei "Alien Isolation" - PCGames 69%, imho eines der besten Lizenz-Spiele aller Zeiten
> "Hitman Absolution" - PCGames 88 % , imho das wohl schlechteste Hitman überhaupt, lineare Levels mit Nr. 47 ?!
> Das ist kein Hitman !
> ...



naja, wenn man auch nur so doof ist und den Test nicht ließt


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, wenn man auch nur so doof ist und den Test nicht ließt


danke für den konstruktiven Beitrag


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> danke für den konstruktiven Beitrag



Intelligenter als deiner wenn man z.B. kackdreist Ignoriert wie das Spiel zum Testzeitpunkt war und wie glaubhaft man so eine Aussage treffen kann, würde man selbst ein unfertiges Spiel spielen


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Intelligenter als deiner wenn man z.B. kackdreist Ignoriert wie das Spiel zum Testzeitpunkt war und wie glaubhaft man so eine Aussage treffen kann, würde man selbst ein unfertiges Spiel spielen


du scheinst irgendwie komplett an mir vorbeizureden - ich hab bei keinem der Spiele gesagt, dass es unfertig war oder wäre, es wurden schlicht und ergreifend bei den Tests Sachen offensichtlich nicht in dem Maße begutachtet, die im Falle der Vorgänger gerade so herausragend waren (z.B. die Storyline in GTA 5) oder die engen, strikt linearen Levels in Hitman:Absolution .
Zudem hab ich nur zwischen Testergebnissen von PCGames und PCGamer verglichen, die wohl zum selben Zeitpunkt rauskamen - wie du mir da 'nen Strick drauß drehen kannst - das wird wohl dein Geheimnis bleiben


----------



## Shorty484 (27. März 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda. Sicher kommt es nicht ganz an die Shepard-Triologie ran, aber noch einmal so eine Story zu schaffen ist auch verdammt schwer. Bis jetzt gefällt mir das Spiel aber sehr gut, die Charaktere sind sympathisch, die Kämpfe funktionieren gut. Gefällt mir


----------



## MrFob (27. März 2017)

Spiele nach wie vor Andromeda. Bin inzwischen bestimmt bei 40 Stunden und habe gerade mal die ersten 2 Planeten fertig. Ich dachte eigentlich vor dem Wochenende schon, dass ich mit dem ersten Planeten schon durch bin und nur noch mal schnell fuer eine side quest zurueck muss, dann sehe ich, dass die Karte ja nochmal weitergeht und ich erst etwas ein Drittel erschlossen hatte. 

Also, es ist ja schon immer das gleiche, immer die gleichen Camps und Ruinen (bis auf ein paar speziell fuer Missionen gestaltete Areale) aber irgendwie macht es mir trotzdem immer noch Spass mit dem Nomad durch die Gegend zu cruisen und Zeug zu erledigen. Zumal ich die side quests (selbst die fetch quests) schon ein bisschen (nicht viel aber ein bisschen) besser in Szene gesetzt finde als in DA:I. Immerhin sind es hier nicht nur Texte sondern mit jedem Scan oder kleinen Fortschritt gibt es ein paar Dialogzeilen mit den Squad Mates oder mit SAM. Das reicht mir eigentlich schon fuer diese kleinen Auftraege. Und dann gibt es ja auch noch die etwas cooleren Side quests


Spoiler



Zum Beispiel musste ich auf der Eiswelt Voeld zunaechst ein paar Gefangene befreien, die mir dann geholfen haben eine grosse Basis der Feinde zu stuermen und ihren Anfuehrer zu erledigen. Dort konnte ich auch einen Schild ausschalten, mit dem ich Zugang zu einer archaeologischen Ausgrabungsstelle in einer Eishoehle erhalten habe. Die dort gefangenen Zwangsarbeiter halfen mir mit der Ausgrabung und am Ende Fand ich eine alte im Eis eingeschlossene kuenstliche Intelligenz, die prompt einen meiner Alliierten "als Geisel nahm". Ich musste dann entscheiden ob ich die Intelligenz (die ja immerhin einen wichtigen Archaaologischen Fund darstellt) gewaehren lasse oder sie ausschalte (habe mich fuer letzteres entschieden, eine KI im ME Universum, die in ihrer ersten Aktion gleich mal gewalttaetig wird ist mir dann doch etwas zu gefaehrlich).
Das war schon cool. Oh, und ich habe gestern den Sohn von Zaeed Massani getroffen .



Also, im grossen und ganzen gefaellt mir das Spiel nach wie vor, vor allem weil gerade das Kampf-Gameplay echt super viel Spass macht. Mit dem vielen rumfahren/rennen und den eher immer mal eingestreuten Dialogen ist es zwar echt komplett anders als die alten ME Teile, wenn man das aber mal akzeptiert hat, dann ist es schon ein gutes Spiel.

Natuerlich hat es seine Schwaechen, die Menues treiben mich nach wie vor in den Wahnsinn und auch die Story laesst mich immer wieder mit einem flauen Gefuehl in der Magengrube zurueck. Denn waehrend ich am Anfang so in den ersten 10-15 Stunden noch ein Erkunder und Erforscher war hat sich meine Aufgabenfeld inzwischen etwas verschoben. Ich unterstuetze jetzt eher die neuen Aussenposten, die ich auf den Planeten aufgebaut habe und quasi alle Quests sind darauf ausgelegt, deren Wachstum zu unterstuetzen. Das macht sehr viel Sinn (und wie gesagt, es macht die fetch quest Orgie sehr viel glaubwuerdiger und sinnvoller als in DA:I) aber ich fuehle mich ein bisschen so wie die fruehen europaeischen Kolonialisten in Afrika, Amerika und Australien. Ich bin mir sicher, die hatten auch erst kleine Aussenposten und ein paar Pioniere, die alles getan haben um ihre neuen Siedlungen zu unterstuetzen, sei es Handel mit Einheimischen oder deren Bekaempfung wenn noetig (aber wahrscheinlich sogar auch mit ein bisschen einem schlechtem Gewissen). 


Spoiler



Und auch wenn die Angara in den Dialogen staendig darauf rumreiten, dass ich ihr Vertrauen erst verdienen muss agieren sie der Initiative gegenueber manchmal schon extrem naiv.



Ich meine, in diesem Spiel sind wir Eindringlinge, die sich Land auf Planeten aneignen, auf denen eigentlich schon mal jemand Zuhause war. Bisher wurde vor lauter Pioniergeist dieser kritische Aspekt noch ueberhaupt nicht thematisiert und ich hoffe das kommt noch in der Story. Denn sonst waere auch dieses Spiel (wie so viele Spiele, Filme und auch Buecher in letzter Zeit) an seinem undifferenziertem Selbstverstaendnis gescheitert.

Heute Abend geht's mit der Story weiter, bin gespannt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2017)

Seit heute kostenlos auf Steam spielbar: *Fallout Shelter*. Falls es jemanden interessieren sollte. 

Fallout Shelter on Steam


----------



## Homerlos (29. März 2017)

Ich hab ja vor einiger Zeit mal gesagt, das *Night in the Woods *besser sei als *Firewatch *und *Life is Strange*. Und weil ich das nochmal überprüfen wollte, habe ich die letzten fünf Tage alle drei nochmal durchgespielt. Und verglichen. Weil wegen Langeweile.

*Atmosphäre* ist bei allen drei echt stark, aber hier gewinntNight in the Woods ziemlich knapp vor Firewatch. Eine so dichte und realistische Atmo, mit subtilen und unsubtilen Andeutungen auf geschehes - und bald geschehendes - habe ich in einem Videospiel fast noch nie gesehen. Zwar ist Two Forks wirklich wirklich gut gemacht und Dontnod legt den Fokus bewusst und zurecht auf Charaktere und Atmosphäre, aber NITW schafft es, das ich Possum Springs und seine Einwohner sehr gerne im "RL" kennenlernen würde.

*Charaktere *sind auch wieder bei allen drei interessant, aber - obwohl Henry zu meinen absoluten Lieblingstypen gehört - gewinnt NITW. Einzig und allein dank der Tatsache, das es ähnlich wie LIS den Charakteren Raum gibt und Persönlichkeit ausleben lässt - aber die bei absolut jedem gut hinkriegt. Jeder einzelne Charakter ist wirklich interessant. Zwar schafft das Firewatch auch (es gibt ja auch nur zwei ), aber Firewatch hat eben durch durch die fehlende Masse keinen Pool an Personen, der aufeinander reagiert. Und bei LIS fehlt das teilweise vollkommen. Zwar sind Chloe und Max starke Persönlichkeiten, aber Leute wie Warren, Nathan oder Kate sind ein einseitiges Schwert.

*Spielwelt *geht an Life is Strange. Two Forks mangelt es an Tieren und an Spots, die ich besuche ohne auf die Dialoge aus zu sein, und Possum Springs ist zwar wirklich großartig, aber ich habe kaum ein Gefühl für den tatsächlichen Grundriss der Stadt bekommen. Arcadia Bay wirkt realistisch, ist belebt genug, hat interessante Orte, und macht Bock auf Oregon. Oh, und Blackwell sieht einfach richtig schick aus.

*Musik *ist extrem schwierig. Life is Strange hat tolle Songs, die gut passen und von denen - bis auf zwei Ausnahmen - alle auf meinem Handy sind. Firewatch und seine Gitarrenklänge machen Lust aufs rausgehen, Lagerfeuer anzünden und, nun ja, Gitarre spielen. Und Night in the Woods klingt mal nach Neunziger-Fernsehen, mal nach Kleinstadt-Diner und manchmal auch ganz schön Badass - aber nie klingt es schlecht. Und weil ich Angus&Julia Stone nicht gerne höre und Firewatch mehr aus seiner wundervollen Musik machen könnte, gewinnt auch hier der Newcomer in meiner Top 5.

*Story *liegt bei keinem der drei im Vordergrund, glaube ich zumindest. Life is Strange zieht ab Episode drei an und hat ein super Ende, aber auch einen schweren Start, bei Firewatch ist es andersrum und bei Night in the Woods habe ich eh viel mehr auf die Geschichten der Charaktere geachtet als auf dieses Geist-Zeug. Aber weil ein guter Start zählt und die ganze Idee einfach nur großartig ist, halte ich das ganze Wald-Mystery-Zeug für das beste in Sachen Story von den dreien.

Bei allen dreien aber absolute Kaufempfehlung. Und - gerade bei NITW und Firewatch - auch ruhig ein zweites Mal durchspielen und einfach mal die Welt entdecken. Es lohnt sich.


----------



## Taiwez (30. März 2017)

Erst einmal: ich kann wieder über meinem Browser im Forum schreiben. Wuhuu! 

Spiele ebenfalls Mass Effect: Andromeda. Ja, ich spiele das Spiel trotz aller Kritik, die ich gegenüber dem Game verlauten gelassen habe; ich habe sogar relativ viel Spaß damit, aber einige Punkte trüben das Gesamtergebnis leider ziemlich, daran wird auch ein Patch nichts ändern.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es gut, das man sich hier getraut hat, aus dem alten Mass Effect Schema auszubrechen und sich etwas freier gestalten zu wollen. Vor allem das Kampfystem profitiert davon, was ich auch als größte Stärke des Spiels empfinde: Es geht flott von der Hand, spielt sich gut und bietet eine recht große Vielfalt an Fähigkeiten, aus denen man schöpfen kann. Nur: wieso wird hier soviel Potenzial verschenkt? Nur 3 Fähigkeiten, die man in den Slots haben kann? Ernsthaft? Hier merkt man eindeutig, dass man zugunsten eines Controllers entwickelt hat (ich spiele mit Controller, aber das entschuldigt überhaupt nichts), was einen künstlich und vor allem unnötig einschränkt. Gab es in den vorherigen Mass Effect Teilen pro Klasse nur spezielle Fähigkeiten, will man doch grade hier viel kombinieren, also wieso schiebt man dem einen Riegel vor? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wirklich nicht.
Auch das man den Begleitern nur noch Bewegungsbefehle geben kann, empfinde ich als massiven, unnötigen Rückschritt. Wieso kann man den Begleitern nicht sagen, welche Fähigkeit sie grade im Kampf nutzen sollen? Das hat selbst Inquisition besser hinbekommen, kommt schon... So verkommen die Begleiter leider zu relativ sinnlosen Bulletsponges, da hätte man die auch gleich aus dem Kampf lassen können.

Die Story empfinde ich für Bioware-Verhältnisse unglaublich flach und ideenlos- Ich will nicht zu viel spoilern, aber ich kann Matthias und Felix Review-Video nur uneingeschränkt zustimmen.

Wer es genauer haben will bitteschön:


Spoiler



Die komplette Grundidee, das man als Entdecker ins Weltall reist, um Planeten zu erkunden, ist eigentlich grundsolide und bietet eine tolle Ausgangslage, jedoch wird das Potenzial in meinen Augen komplett verschwendet, da es außerhalb der vorgegebenen Planeten nicht wirklich viel Interessantes zu entdecken gibt. Die 2 (!) Alienrassen, auf die man trifft, sind viel zu wenig (vor allem sind diese grauenhaft, Jaal und sein restlicher Haufen sind sowohl charaktertechnisch als auch von der Designidee ein Witz. Habe selten so hässliche Aliens gesehen, wie diese.  Die Kett bleiben leider genau wie ihr Anführer, der Archon, erschreckend blass. Man hätte sie auch als Hauptnemesis ganz weglassen können, weil wirklich etwas zu der Story beitragen tun sie auch nicht, mal abgesehen davon, das sie sich kaputtballern lassen und "superpöööse" sind mit ihrem Assimilieren. Schwach, ganz schwach, Bioware. Hier kann ich Felix nur zustimmen: Dem Spiel hätte es gut getan, ohne einen Oberbösewicht auszukommen.



Die Charaktere gefallen mir diesmal wieder etwas besser. Peebee ist nicht eine ganz so große Nervensäge wie Sera, Vetra ist das weibliche Garrus-Pendant (gefällt mir bis jetzt mit am Besten), der Kroganer macht nen soliden Eindruck (heh), Jaal ist son Kumpeltyp, Liam ne Nervensäge mit seinen unsäglich dummen Sprüchen und Miley Cyrus-Verschnitt Cora hat nen netten Hintern. Könnte besser sein, aber habs auch schon in anderen Spielen schlimmer gesehen. Und nein, damit meine ich nicht nur Inquisition. 
Was aber überhaupt nicht geht.... DER HAUPTCHARAKTER. Es tut mir leid, aber so eine unglaubwürdige Figur habe ich schon lange nicht mehr spielen dürfen. Die Dialoge bewegen sich oft auf nem recht hohen Cringe-Niveau, vor allem, wenn man die ungezwungen-Dialog Option wählt, ich hab mich zum Teil in Grund und Boden geschämt. Außerdem verhält er sich in vielen Situationen einfach komplett unauthentisch, was der Glaubhaftigkeit und Lebendigkeit der Figur einfach nur schadet. Shepard war kein Meisterwerk, jedoch hat er seinen Job gemacht, er war "da". Bei Ryder hab ich mir öfters gewünscht, das er einfach "weg" wäre...


Spoiler



Die Szene nach dem Tod des Vaters (die im Übrigen komplett bescheuert und schlecht inszeniert gewesen ist, das ich einfach nur den Kopf schütteln konnte; wieso konnte Ryder seinen Helm beim Aufprall auf dem Planeten reparieren und da nicht, muss ich das verstehen?) war einfach nur komplett Facepalm: "Ryder ur dad is ded" " LUL KEK", so ungefähr hat sich das für mich angefühlt. Wo waren da die normalen Storywriter von Bioware? Oder hatten die da grade Urlaub auf den Bahamas? Keine Ahnung, aber sowas ist einfach nur komplett daneben.



Die Grafik der Umgebungen ist in den meisten Fällen sehr schön anzusehen und die Performance ist wirklich gut, zumindest auf meinem Rechner, habe da auch schon anderes gehört. Ich kann mich aber nicht beschweren. Zu den Gesichts- und Körperanimationen muss ich nicht mehr viel sagen, dazu wurde sich in anderen Foren schon genug ausgekotzt, nur soviel: Zeitgemäß sieht leider anders aus. Wäre zu verkraften, wenn der Rest stimmen würde. Ich spiele das Spiel übrigens auf Englisch, weil ich die deutsche Synchro als Beleidigung für meine Ohren empfunden habe. Zumindest da gibt es bis auf ein paar Aussetzer halbwegs vernünftige Sprecher. 

Das Interface von Andromeda sieht aus wie das Innere einer Damenhandtasche: Überladen und vor allem undurchsichtig. Bis man erst mal seine Quests gefunden hat, kann es schon mal gerne etwas länger dauern (man merkt auch hier wieder die Ausrichtung für den Controller, NICHT COOL), die Anflugszeiten an Planeten dauert länger als die Credits nach nem Blockbusterstreifen und das Forschungs- und Craftingsystem ist einfach nur ein schlechter Witz mit seinen überladenen Menüs.

Leider trüben Bugs und Glitches mein Spielerlebnis des Öfteren. Seien es durch den Boden fallende NPCS, nicht abschließbare Quests oder nicht funktionierende Bossfights, hier muss Bioware noch einiges nachbessern. So gravierende Bugs habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt.


Was bleibt jetzt am Ende vom Game? Eigentlich fühlte ich mich trotz all den Kritikpunkten passabel unterhalten, aber man wird das Gefühl einfach nicht los, das hier zu viele Fehlentscheidungen das Gesamtpaket runterziehen. man wollte wohl einfach zu viel auf einmal miteinander kombinieren und ist daran gescheitert. Dabei sind die guten Ansätze ja durchaus da, aber viele Design-Entscheidungen, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, vermiesen mir einfach das Bild. Selbst die Sammelquests habe ich als erträglich empfunden, hier haben sie ja auch in die Rahmenhandlung ziemlich gut hereingepasst. Man ist schließlich Forscher und auf Forschungsdaten und Ressourcen angewiesen. Nicht wie in Inquisition, wo man die Bresche schließen muss und Corypheus aufhalten sollte, aber HEY EISEN FÜR MEINE RÜSTUNG WUHUU. (Sorry, konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen jetzt ) Insgesamt betrachtet würde ich dem Spiel wohl ne 76 geben, grundsolide, aber leider auch nicht mehr. Was schade ist, ich meine, wir reden hier von Mass Effect. Ich hoffe einfach, dass das nächste Mal die Balance zwischen Storytelling und Gameplay besser stimmt als hier.

Sorry für den Wall Of Text, ich habe einfach mal runtergeschrieben, wie ich das Spiel so empfunden habe. offen und ehrlich, wie ich halt bin. Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, der... na ihr wisst schon.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. März 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Die Szene nach dem Tod des Vaters (die im Übrigen komplett bescheuert und schlecht inszeniert gewesen ist, das ich einfach nur den Kopf schütteln konnte; wieso konnte Ryder seinen Helm beim Aufprall auf dem Planeten reparieren und da nicht, muss ich das verstehen?) war einfach nur komplett Facepalm: "Ryder ur dad is ded" " LUL KEK", so ungefähr hat sich das für mich angefühlt. Wo waren da die normalen Storywriter von Bioware? Oder hatten die da grade Urlaub auf den Bahamas? Keine Ahnung, aber sowas ist einfach nur komplett daneben.



Ich sehe es weitestgehend so wie Du, aber



Spoiler



Die Kett als eine Art "Mass-Effect-Borg" finde ich konzeptionell gar nicht so schlecht, nur war die Umsetzung eher...suboptimal. Man hätte insbesondere den "Archon" als Erzbösewicht viel stärker inszenieren müssen - auch wenn's wenig innovativ ist, warum nicht am Anfang Ryder Senior vom Archon killen lassen? Er rettet das Team, indem er ihnen einen sicheren Rückzug ermöglicht, schafft es sogar, dem Archon eine Wunde zu verpassen -immerhin ein ehemaliger N7!-, stirbt danach den Heldentod. 
Sicherlich auch ein ziemlich abgedroschenes Motiv, aber imho viel besser als das "Oh, ich sterb jetzt, weil der Helm kaputt ist"...UND auf diese Weise schafft man sogar einen persönlichen Konflikt zwischen dem/der ProtagonistIn und dem Archon...



Insgesamt fühle ich mich aber nach wie vor sehr gut unterhalten.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. März 2017)

Rise of the Tomb Raider - habe Spaß am Gameplay, wie schon beim Vorgänger. Ich mag, dass es Sidequests gibt und die Tombs sind auch cooler gemacht, habe ich das Gefühl. Nur Lara nervt mich immer noch mit ihrem ständigen Gewimmer und Gehechel. Nicht mal unter Wasser hält sie die Schnauze...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Rise of the Tomb Raider - habe Spaß am Gameplay, wie schon beim Vorgänger. Ich mag, dass es Sidequests gibt und die Tombs sind auch cooler gemacht, habe ich das Gefühl. Nur Lara nervt mich immer noch mit ihrem ständigen Gewimmer und Gehechel. Nicht mal unter Wasser hält sie die Schnauze...


Ich glaube du brauchst eher nen Duke Nukem mit Titten. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. März 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> wieso konnte Ryder seinen Helm beim Aufprall auf dem Planeten reparieren und da nicht, muss ich das verstehen?)





Spoiler



Am Anfang war es ein Sprung im Glas.
Am Ende war das Glas komplett weg. Da hilt auch kein super Omni-Leim mehr.


----------



## Taiwez (30. März 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Selbst wenn dem so sein sollte, wieso hätten sie dann nicht einfach abwechselnd den Helm tragen können? Kann keiner von beiden für 30 Sekunden die Luft anhalten? Tut mir leid, aber für mich hat die ganze Szene einfach null Sinn gemacht und vor allem komplett das eigentliche Ziel verfehlt; nämlich Emotionen auszulösen. Aber ich meine hey, wir kannten unseren Cyber-Daddy ja erst für 10 Spielminuten, da nimmt einen sein Tod sicher ziemlich mit, gelle? Da war dann auch wieder Ryders Reaktion authentisch...


----------



## MrFob (30. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du brauchst eher nen Duke Nukem mit Titten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Moment, waere das nicht ein Perpetuum Mobile?


----------



## Spassbremse (30. März 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Selbst wenn dem so sein sollte, wieso hätten sie dann nicht einfach abwechselnd den Helm tragen können? Kann keiner von beiden für 30 Sekunden die Luft anhalten? Tut mir leid, aber für mich hat die ganze Szene einfach null Sinn gemacht und vor allem komplett das eigentliche Ziel verfehlt; nämlich Emotionen auszulösen. Aber ich meine hey, wir kannten unseren Cyber-Daddy ja erst für 10 Spielminuten, da nimmt einen sein Tod sicher ziemlich mit, gelle? Da war dann auch wieder Ryders Reaktion authentisch...





Spoiler



Ich habe das so verstanden, dass es weniger Sauerstoffmangel war, der zum Ableben geführt hat, als vielmehr die Tatsache, dass die Atmosphäre äusserst toxisch gewesen ist. Ein kontinuierlicher Helmwechsel hätte möglicherweise beide getötet. Ryder Junior selbst ist ja erst einmal "halbtot" und wird erst aufwändig wiederbelebt - und das, obwohl er nur ein paar Züge giftige Luft eingeatmet hat. Insofern schon nicht ganz unlogisch, trotzdem "doof" inszeniert.


----------



## Taiwez (30. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe das so verstanden, dass es weniger Sauerstoffmangel war, der zum Ableben geführt hat, als vielmehr die Tatsache, dass die Atmosphäre äusserst toxisch gewesen ist. Ein kontinuierlicher Helmwechsel hätte möglicherweise beide getötet. Ryder Junior selbst ist ja erst einmal "halbtot" und wird erst aufwändig wiederbelebt - und das, obwohl er nur ein paar Züge giftige Luft eingeatmet hat. Insofern schon nicht ganz unlogisch, trotzdem "doof" inszeniert.





Spoiler



ja, aber doch nur weil er SAM ja implantiert bekommen hat und dieser Ryder abgestoßen hat oder nicht? Ich kann mich auch jetzt grade vertun und will mich da jetzt nicht auf meine Meinung versteifen, Matthias hat ja auch einen soliden Punkt. Trotzdem fand ich die Szene eher schlecht als recht.

BTW bin ich auch grade etwas angepisst von dem Spiel, da ich den Architekten auf Eos nicht besiegen kann, da dieser immer wieder in der 3ten Phase buggt und nicht wieder auf die Erde geflogen kommt, zum Ausrasten das Ganze...


----------



## MrFob (30. März 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Hatte ich auch. Steig mal in den Nomad und fahre ein paar mal im Kreis, bzw, zur naechsten Ruine. Das hat bei mir irgendwie geholfen (glaub ich) und der Architekt ist wieder gelandet.

Zum Helm: Keine Ahnung. Eigentlich halten die Mass Effect Schilde ja giftige/korrosive Stoffe vom Koerper fern (sonst koennte ja zum Beispiel Jack in ME2 nicht halbnackt durch total giftige Atmosphaeren latschen). Allerdings, wenn auch die Schilde in KindRyder's Anzug kaputt waren, dann brauchte er/sie wirklich die ganze Zeit den Helm und dann konnte DaddyRyder halt nicht mehr atmen. Das mit SAM war auch ein Faktor aber so genau haben sie nie gesagt, was auf dem Planeten los war. Mit etwas Headcanon kann man das schon gelten lassen. Ich geb dir aber recht, toll gemacht war es sicher nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. März 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nein, ein Implantat für SAM haben alle Mitglieder des Pathfinder-Teams schon vorher. Das ist es ja, was Ryder Junior am Ende das Leben rettet.
Das das Ableben als solches einfach nur dumm ist, da stimm ja zu. Es ist halt die absolut billigste Art und Weise, wie man den Staffelstab übergeben kann.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. März 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ja, aber doch nur weil er SAM ja implantiert bekommen hat und dieser Ryder abgestoßen hat oder nicht? Ich kann mich auch jetzt grade vertun und will mich da jetzt nicht auf meine Meinung versteifen, Matthias hat ja auch einen soliden Punkt. Trotzdem fand ich die Szene eher schlecht als recht.





Spoiler



Ich muss mir die Szene vielleicht noch einmal in Ruhe ansehen, aber ich glaube, dass Ryder Jun. bereits tödlich vergiftet war und eigentlich OHNE das SAM-Implantat sogar gestorben wäre -> Hint dafür sind die "encrypted Logs", die daraufhin deuten, dass SAM ursprünglich sogar dafür gedacht war, die todkranke Mrs. Ryder zu heilen.
Ergo hätten der Helm plus das "SAM-Special-Treatment"//"Pathfinder-Assignment" überhaupt erst Scott's/Sarah's Leben gerettet.


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. März 2017)

*The Walking Dead: A New Frontier - Episode 3*
Unglaublich schwach und uninteressant wie so ziemlich alles von Telltale seit Tales from the Borderlands. Wird immer schlimmer 

Ansonsten muss ich am Wochenende endlich mal wieder Mass Effect anfassen, damit ich mir eure Spoiler-Diskussion hier in ihrer Gänze geben kann.


----------



## McDrake (31. März 2017)

Thimbleweed Park.

So weit so gut.
Kam mal eine viertel Stunde nicht weiter und dachte, es sei ein Bug.
Aber habs dann doch noch hinbekommen... bin mir aber trotzdem nicht ganz sicher, obs da nicht einen kleinen Fehler gab.
Entweder mit der Übersetzung oder oder dann dem "Trigger".

Ach ja: Das Spiel ist uncut!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. März 2017)

Ich werd heute auch mit *Thimbleweed Park* loslegen, Download läuft gerade (dürfte schnell gehen, trotz meines Holzinternets). Bin gespannt, ob es meine Erwartungen erfüllt. Ich werde beim ersten Mal übrigens komplett ohne Sprachausgabe zocken, ganz Oldschool nur mit Texteinblendungen  Bin gespannt, ob es Midi-Musik gibt.

*edit* Was für ein Müll, sofort wieder deinstalliert! "Gebe" statt "Gib", "Nehme" statt "Nimm" und "Nutze" statt "Benutze"? Das geht doch nicht!!!

Nee, wird natürlich gespielt  Macht nen guten Eindruck bisher, auch wenn die Musik nicht sooo meine Erwartungen erfüllt. Die Musik an sich ist zwar gut (erinnert teilweise ein wenig an die Blackwell Spiele) aber hier hätte ich mir tatsächlich altmodisches Midi/Adlib Gedudel gewünscht. Wäre schön, wenn es für die Verben evtl. noch nen Retro-Patch geben würde oder das ganze irgendwie zu modden wäre. Irgendwie ist mir eben das als erstes ins Auge gesprungen, was eben nicht an die alten Lucasfilm Games Klassiker erinnert.


----------



## DeusExZero (1. April 2017)

Ich bin gerade mit Mass Effect Andromeda und Ghost Recon Wildlands beschäftigt. Mein bisheriges Fazit:

Ghost Recon Wildlands:
Trotz großer Kritik bin ich mit dem Endergebnis voll und ganz zufrieden. Das es Fehler und Bugs gibt ist ganz klar. KEIN Spiel - in dieser Größe - kann rundum perfekt sein. Das sollte einem einfach klar sien. Es gab auch immer die Frage, ob das neue "open-world" Prinzip der Story und dem Gameplay gerecht wird. Meiner Meinung nach JA. Natürlich ist die Komplexität der Story im Vergleich zu anderen Games relativ niedrig, aber das ist kein Grund die Grenzen ebenso eng zu ziehen. Im Gegenteil. Es mag zwar technische einige kleine oder größere Mängel geben (als single Player fehlt mir der Einblick in die Multiplayer Kampangen), doch die Umsetzung und das Verspechen einer unbegrenzt wirkenden Spielumgebung wurde in jeder Hinsicht erfüllt. Ich habe bisher noch kein Spiel dieser Art gesehen, in dem die Atmosphäre sprich Natur, Wetter, Fauna und Flora derart  detailiert und "liebevoll" in Szene gesetzt wurde. Auch die Dialoge und Synchronisation sind gut gelungen. Vorallem für deutsche Maßstäbe,  die zu den jeweiligen Originalfassungen ja bekanntlich oft große Defizite aufweisen. Ich könnte alleine stundenlang einfach nur im Auto sitzen, durch diese fantastischen Landschaften fahren und dabei den wohl schrägsten Radiosender dieses Planeten hören. Das alleine macht einfach schon unheimlich viel Spaß und gute Laune. Darüber hinaus finde ich die Mischung aus Strategie und Action gut ausbalanciert. Meiner Ansicht nach, ist das Spiel sein Geld durchaus wert. Es ist um Längen besser als "The Division" etc. dass schon nach wenigen Stunden langsam aber sicher an Spannung und Drive verliert.

Mass Effect Andromeda:
Ich bin kein Fan und habe keinen Vorgänger dieser Rehe gespielt, wodurch ich einen eher neutralen Start bzw. Standpunkt zu diesem Spiel besitze, aber trotz alledem sind auch mir einige wirklich schwere Fehler und Ritzer aufgefallen. Punkt Eins sind natürlich die absolut vermasselten Gesichtsanimationen und Dialoge, die man in einer Skala von "lächerlich" bis hin zu "peinlich" oder "grottenschlecht" einordnen kann. Ich zähle mit Sicherheit nicht zu den anspruchsvollsten Gamern, aber hier wurde eindeutig geschlampt. Nach über 4-5 Jahren Produktionslaufzeit - korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege - sollte man etwas besseres erwarten können. Auch das Roleplay zwischen den einzelnen Charaktären wurde ja bereits monatelang vor der Veröffentlichung mit den obskursten Beschreibung beworben. Ich halte von diesem "soft space Porno" herzlich wenig. Nicht nur, weil es im Prinzip gar nicht zutrifft sondern weil es in so einem Spiel eigentlich nichts verloren hat. Das Ganze ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich kann dieser soap opera aka "GZSZ im Weltraum" nur wenig abgewinnen. Abgesehen davon, wurden auch hier viele Versprechen nicht erfüllt. Selbst wenn man auf Flirt-Beziehungskurs gehen will, hat man als nicht-hetero eindeutig das Nachsehen. Die Zielgruppe ist anhand der ungleich verteilten Liebes - und Sexszenen klar definiert. Ein weiterer großer Minuspunkt, dem ich mich voll und ganz anschließe. Was gut gelungen ist, sind die Planeten und Reliktgewölbe. Man spürt eindeutig, worin die meiste Arbeit und Investition gesteckt wurde. Auch die Story ist sehr interressant und spannend, was einen halbwegs akzeptablen Ausgleich für die genannten Nachteile bietet. Nachdem ich mich für die Deluxe-Version entschieden hatte, war ich in den letzten Tagen vor dem Release zunehmend unsicher, ob es nicht eine Geldverschwendung war, aber nachdem ich nun einige Stunden damit verbracht habe, bin ich eigentlich doch recht zufrieden damit. Es ist nicht SO schlimm geworden, wie ich befürchtet hatte.

Endfazit: Ubisoft scheint in letzter Zeit zunhemend als Sündenbock für schlechte Produktionen herhalten zu müssen,  dem ich aber nicht zustimme. Der Vergleich dieser beiden Spiele zeigt eindeutig, dass es Fehler auf beiden Seiten gibt, Ubisoft aber trotzdem unterm Strich besser abschneidet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. April 2017)

Wollte "Mirror's Edge Catalyst" längst beendet haben - morgen aber, versprochen [emoji1]  -, doch "Steamworld Heist" hat solch eine ungeahnte Sogwirkung, ich bin selbst erstaunt dass es bereits fast 20 Stunden meiner Spielfreizeit gefressen hat. 

Als es damals angekündigt wurde war ich anfangs wenig dran interessiert - hatte mehr Interesse an einem "Steamworld Dig"-Sequel (welches ja nun Ende diesen Jahres kommen soll) -, fast schon skeptisch, aber jetzt hat mich die Rundentaktik voll in ihren Bann gezogen.
Es passt perfekt zum Steamworld-Universum, behält grafische wie musikalische Gemeinsamkeiten zu "Dig" bei, und hat den gleichen Dialog-Humor. Gefällt mir total. Das Gameplay ist simpel, überschaubar, leicht verständlich, dennoch (ab mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad) angenehm fordernd. Und die allgemeine musikalische Untermalung mit leichtem Western-Style ist sowas von cool... 

Es macht alles richtig. Der Drang alle Missionen mit höchster Sterne-Wertung zu absolvieren ist groß, da nimmt man auch Wiederholversuche gerne in Kauf. Und neuerdings verspüre ich einen seltsamen Sammeldrang hinsichtlich Kopfbedeckungen... 

Aus reiner Neugier hab ich außerdem noch kurz in "Fallout Shelter" geschnuppert. Weiss nicht nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll. Mit der Bedienung komm ich noch nicht ganz zurecht, und irgendwie scheint mir das Tutorial etwas ungenau zu sein.
- Bewohner ins Ödland schicken... Wie? Und vor allem wo genau?!
- Woran erkenne ich welcher Bewohner für welche Tätigkeit am geeignetsten ist?
- Wie funktioniert das mit den Baracken und dem Kinder-Kriegen? Welche Faktoren führen zur zügigen Fortpflanzung?

So lange diese Unverständlichkeit bleibt kann sich bei nur wenig Spiellust dafür entwickeln.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (2. April 2017)

Den Requisiten-Modus von CoD4 Remastered 





__ Twitch
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitch.tv/lox_tt

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitch. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



macht richt Bock, mal was anderes


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2017)

"Mirror's Edge Catalyst"... Beendet.

Hammer-Finale! Die bis dato beste Game-Story die DICE eigenständig entwickelt hat, und dazu diese Inszenierung... Habe jetzt noch Gänsehaut wie sonst was... Der Stoff hätte durchaus Kinofilm-Potential für nen guten SciFi-Actioner.
Es MUSS (!) unbedingt eine Fortsetzung her, da lässt sich noch so viel mit dem Franchise und Faiths Geschichte machen. Ich würde sogar vorbestellen (was ich normalerweise nie mache). 

Und Solar Fields ist ein Gott unter den Electro-Sound-Musikern. Das kraftvolle End-Thema... Genialer geht's gar nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ajani (3. April 2017)

Pokemon nach Jahren wieder ausgepacht. Btw echt super, dass der N3DS auch abwärtskompatibel ist. ^^


----------



## Taiwez (3. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wollte "Mirror's Edge Catalyst" längst beendet haben - morgen aber, versprochen [emoji1]  -, doch "Steamworld Heist" hat solch eine ungeahnte Sogwirkung, ich bin selbst erstaunt dass es bereits fast 20 Stunden meiner Spielfreizeit gefressen hat.
> 
> Als es damals angekündigt wurde war ich anfangs wenig dran interessiert - hatte mehr Interesse an einem "Steamworld Dig"-Sequel (welches ja nun Ende diesen Jahres kommen soll) -, fast schon skeptisch, aber jetzt hat mich die Rundentaktik voll in ihren Bann gezogen.
> Es passt perfekt zum Steamworld-Universum, behält grafische wie musikalische Gemeinsamkeiten zu "Dig" bei, und hat den gleichen Dialog-Humor. Gefällt mir total. Das Gameplay ist simpel, überschaubar, leicht verständlich, dennoch (ab mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad) angenehm fordernd. Und die allgemeine musikalische Untermalung mit leichtem Western-Style ist sowas von cool...
> ...



Zieh einfach 2 beliebige Figuren in die Baracken und schon kann's losgehen mit dem Nachwuchs [emoji1] dasselbe funktioniert auch mit dem Ödland: einfach per Drag and drop nach draußen ziehen und schon beginnt die Reise. Darfst die halt nur nicht zu lange draußen lassen, das ist aber ziemlich selbsterklärend.


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2017)

Phiihihihi ... slb79 weiß nicht, wie man Nachwuchs zeugt!

*pihihihihihii*

:>

Ich kann mich irgendwie im Moment überhaupt nicht durchringen etwas zu spielen, da schaue ich dann lieber meine Serien Pile of Shame weiter. Dabei schlummern Dinge wie Watch Dogs 2, Thimbleweed Park [...] auf der SSD und schreien förmlich gezockt zu werden!


----------



## Spassbremse (3. April 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Zieh einfach 2 beliebige Figuren in die Baracken und schon kann's losgehen mit dem Nachwuchs



Das ist nur zum Teil richtig. Man braucht unbedingt ein Männchen und ein Weibchen, sonst tut sich da reproduktionstechnisch gar nichts.


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist nur zum Teil richtig. Man braucht unbedingt ein Männchen und ein Weibchen, sonst tut sich da reproduktionstechnisch gar nichts.


... auch der Hinweis dürfte für slb79 goldwert sein!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2017)

@Taiwz

Zu "Fallout Shelter"-Populationssteigerung: so weit war ich auch, aber irgendwie läuftt da nix. Das Pärchen grinst sich wie debil nur an, aber  vom Klapperstorch noch keine Spur.

Oder sind die Bewohner schon so verstrahlt dass es mit dem Nachwuchs einfach (sehr viel) länger dauert? 
Okay, wäre natürlich eine Erklärung, lief ja bei Rab ähnlich langsam ab. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... auch der Hinweis dürfte für slb79 goldwert sein!


Ihr tut ja gleich so, als wäre der Bub von 'nem Steckrübentransporter gefallen^^


----------



## golani79 (3. April 2017)

Hab gestern *Rise of the Tomb Raider* beendet inkl. Baba Yaga - gefiel mir noch nen Ticken besser, als der Vorgänger.

Lohnen sich die Nightmares bzw. der Survivalmodus?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab gestern *Rise of the Tomb Raider* beendet inkl. Baba Yaga - gefiel mir noch nen Ticken besser, als der Vorgänger.
> 
> Lohnen sich die Nightmares bzw. der Survivalmodus?


Der Alptraum in Croft Manor spielt sich recht spannend wegen der permanenten Munitionsknappheit, finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad allerdings recht hoch. Hab den bis heute noch nicht erfolgreich beendet.

Den Survival-Modus finde ich interessanter. Da kann man seine eigene Ausdauer austesten, da man während der Suche nach Artefakten und Krypten ständig auf seine Körperwärme und den Hunger zu achten hat. Dazu kommt noch dass man sich immer wieder gegen Trinity-Einheiten und wilde Raubtiere wehren muss. Hab bestimmt gut 20 Stunden Spielzeit darin versenkt, wenn nicht noch mehr. 

Auch schon "Cold Darkness" probiert? Auch sehr spannend, obwohl mich respawnende Gegner sonst recht schnell nerven.
Und "Blutsbande" hat viel Hintergrund-Informationen zur Croft-Familie zu bieten, dazu einige nette Rätsel.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (3. April 2017)

Dann werde ich die verschiedenen Modi wohl austesten - klingt ja gar nicht so schlecht.
Cold Darkness hab ich auch noch nicht probiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich die verschiedenen Modi wohl austesten - klingt ja gar nicht so schlecht.
> Cold Darkness hab ich auch noch nicht probiert.


Tu das. Da stecken noch viele Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten außerhalb des Hauptspiels. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (3. April 2017)

5 Minuten lang * Bloodborn * bei einem Freund angespielt - und, nein danke.
Spiele, die einen einfach ins Geschehen schmeißen, ohne groß zu erklären, was eigentlich abgeht und wie ich den und den Gegner besiegen kann, sind nix für mich.
Was schade ist, der Art-Stil des Spiels (wie auch von Dark Souls) gefällt mir durchaus.
Dagegen bin ich von * Just Cause 3 * positiv überrascht - sämtliche groben Kritikpunkte der Vorgänger wurden restlos beseitigt

- Eine leblose Open-World ?
Passé - Tiere und plaudernde Zivilisten bevölkern Medici

- dämliche K.I. die einen durch pausenloses Granaten-Spamming dutzende Male ins Jenseits schickt ? (Teil 1)
Weg

- grausam schlechte Fahrzeugsteuerung mit M & T(Teil 1)
Kommt zwar nicht ans GTA-Handling ran, aber trotzdem allemal gelungen

Und das beste - das Movement wurde generalüberholt - Helikopter an Brücken festketten, mit einem Affenzahn via Wingsuit über Berge und Täler hinwegfliegen, Batman wäre grün vor Neid.
Beste 5 €-Investition seit langem, auch wenn man bei den blöden Amazon-kJf-Lieferungen was draufzahlen muss...


----------



## Honigpumpe (3. April 2017)

"Lego Worlds". Ich weiß noch immer nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Vielleicht später mehr. Arbeitet "PC Games" an einem Test? Das ist doch ein wichtiges Spiel, das man nicht einfach so links liegen lassen kann.


----------



## Chemenu (5. April 2017)

Far Cry 3 geht mir gerade so derbe auf den Sack. 
Wieso reagiert in dem Spiel alles so träge und warum genügt für die Aktionen nicht ein einfacher Tastendruck? Nein, man muss immer die Taste etwas länger gedrückt halten, z.B. für die Med-Spritzen. 
Anfangs fällt das nicht so ins Gewicht, aber ich bin wohl so kurz vor Ende und werde von Gegnerwellen überschwemmt. Und in dem ganzen Chaos nervt es einfach unglaublich wenn ich nicht nachladen und direkt danach heilen kann.
Das Spiel reagiert einfach nicht, so als müsste es zwischen den Aktionen immer 1 Sek. Input Pause geben. WTF!?  
An der Performance liegt es jedenfalls nicht, das ist bestimmt einfach nur versaubeuteltes Input-Handling. Typisch vor allem für schlechte Konsolen Portierungen.


----------



## McDrake (5. April 2017)

Hmm
Was genau hat das dumme  (sorry)  Gamedsign mit Konsolenport zu tun?

Die Animationen mögen zuest noch amüsant sein.
Aber im Prinzip sinds die selben "Medipacks" wie in anderen Games.

WENN man zu viel davon braucht iste entweder der Spieler zu unfähig,  oder das Game schlecht konzipiert.


----------



## Chemenu (5. April 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hmm
> Was genau hat das dumme  (sorry)  Gamedsign mit Konsolenport zu tun?
> 
> Die Animationen mögen zuest noch amüsant sein.
> ...



Nein, da hast Du mich falsch verstanden. Mir geht es nicht um die Animation mit Spritze in Arm usw.
Ich meine dass das Spiel manchmal nicht auf Eingaben reagiert. 

Beispiel: Ich schieße, lade nach und drücke dann Q um zu heilen, es passiert aber nix. 
Die Nachladeanimation ist eigentlich schon durch aber das Spiel reagiert erst auf den zweiten Tastendruck auf Q. 

Es ist alles so unfassbar träge und das nervt mich weil ich von anderen Shootern besseres gewohnt bin.


Dass mich das Gamedesign von FC3 allgemein ankotzt ist ein anderes Thema. 
- Unzählige Radiotürme, die Map kann nicht manuell erkundet werden sondern bleibt schwarz solange man nicht die scheiss Türme erklimmt. 
- Lange Wege zwischen den Missionen
- Inventarverwaltung aus der UI Hölle
- Crafting nervt 
usw.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Nein, da hast Du mich falsch verstanden. Mir geht es nicht um die Animation mit Spritze in Arm usw.
> Ich meine dass das Spiel manchmal nicht auf Eingaben reagiert.
> 
> Beispiel: Ich schieße, lade nach und drücke dann Q um zu heilen, es passiert aber nix.
> ...


Hmm... Schon einige Jahre her dass ich FC3 durchgespielt hab, aber die Steuerung hab ich überhaupt nicht träge, geschweige denn schlecht konzipiert in Erinnerung behalten.


> Dass mich das Gamedesign von FC3 allgemein ankotzt ist ein anderes Thema.
> - Unzählige Radiotürme, die Map kann nicht manuell erkundet werden sondern bleibt schwarz solange man nicht die scheiss Türme erklimmt.


Wie in jedem Assassin's Creed auch. Hat mich nie gestört.


> - Lange Wege zwischen den Missionen


Ähm... Fahrzeuge findet man doch an fast jeder Ecke...


> - Inventarverwaltung aus der UI Hölle


Da kenne ich Schlimmeres aus anderen Games. 


> - Crafting nervt


Dann werden dich noch etliche andere Spiele damit nerven. Fass bloß nicht Tomb Raider und Rise an... ^^



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (6. April 2017)

Für "Lego Worlds" bin ich entweder zu doof oder der San Francisco Speedball wirkt noch nach. Ich hab die ersten drei Welten, glaube ich, abgegrast, und wie geht's jetzt weiter? Die Weltennavigation auf der PS4 scheint auch verbuggt zu sein -- manchmal reagiert eine Welt, manchmal auch nicht. Dann meine ich, war da eine, die man mit 10 goldenen Steinen erreichen kann, aber die ist jetzt weg. Da stecke ich fest. Ich könnte vielleicht mal auf YT nachschauen, aber irgendwie habe ich keine Lust.

Denn heute ist "Lego City Undercover" für die PS4 gekommen. Die Softwarequalität ist in Ordnung, so mein bisheriger Eindruck. Es gibt hier keine Probleme. Und verdammt, es macht nochmal genauso viel Spaß wie beim erstenmal. Das  Spiel ist fröhlich, spielt bei schönem Wetter unter blauem Himmel in Kalifornien, es hat eine positive Grundstimmung, es gibt massig zu tun und zu entdecken, die Story ist  auch ganz witzig gemacht. Ein schöner Zeitvertreib, wenn man kränklich das Bett hütet.


----------



## Wynn (6. April 2017)

Farcry 3 war damals noch neu und frisch und radiotürme erklettern fand ich besser als die malaria tabletten die man in teil 2 ständig brauchte 

Farcry 4 und Farcry Primal haben übrigens das gameplay von teil 3 übernommen - bei teil 4 verstand ich es nicht warum ich tiere schlachten musste für bessere beutel wo ich teil der guirella armee war ^^
farcry 4 wird auch auch gern als Addon zu Farcry 3 verschrien ^^ primal habe mir erspart bis jetzt

ich fand teil 3 auch sehr kurz von der hauptstory und das ende etwas schwach - fand schade das manche charaktere so verheizt wurden so früh.
es könnte sein das sie die steuerung  verschlimmbessert haben habe es ziemlich zum anfang vom release gespielt.


----------



## Chemenu (6. April 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Farcry 3 war damals noch neu und frisch und radiotürme erklettern fand ich besser als die malaria tabletten die man in teil 2 ständig brauchte
> 
> Farcry 4 und Farcry Primal haben übrigens das gameplay von teil 3 übernommen - bei teil 4 verstand ich es nicht warum ich tiere schlachten musste für bessere beutel wo ich teil der guirella armee war ^^
> farcry 4 wird auch auch gern als Addon zu Farcry 3 verschrien ^^ primal habe mir erspart bis jetzt
> ...



Ich finde es insgesamt einfach schlecht weil die Spielwelt für die Story zu groß ist. 
Diese ganzen Nebenbeschäftigungen ignoriere ich mittlerweile konsequent weil ich einfach nur noch die Story beenden will. 
35 Türme besteigen und 74 Camps säubern ist einfach zu viel, leider typisch Ubisoft. Nach dem 12. Camp ödet das doch nur noch an. 
Vor allem weil man jedes verdammte Camp alleine erobern muss. Kaum liegt der letzte Gegner auf dem Boden kommt die Kavallerie angefahren und macht sich im Camp breit. Danke auch für die Hilfe ihr faulen Drecksäcke!  
Wäre ja auch viel zu innovativ wenn man eine strategische Komponente eingebaut hätte und Angriffe auf gegnerische Camps koordinieren könnte. 

Aber am meisten nervt mich wie gesagt aktuell die träge Steuerung. "Hold Q to heal", "hold E to use vehicle", "Hold E to loot body", usw... 

Far Cry 4 kommt mir nicht auf den Rechner weil es nur eine müde Kopie von FC3 ist.
Primal würde mich vom Setting her interessieren und ist deshalb schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste, aber mittlweile hab ich genug vom typischen Far Cry Gameplay. Evtl. irgendwann für 5 EUR.


----------



## Wynn (6. April 2017)

okay ich habe auch nicht alle 35 türme gemacht und alle 74 camps gesäubert 

und naja das mit den "hold button" ist eine unart von multiplattform titel


----------



## Chemenu (6. April 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> okay ich habe auch nicht alle 35 türme gemacht und alle 74 camps gesäubert
> 
> und naja das mit den "hold button" ist eine unart von multiplattform titel



Die Zahlen hab ich mir spontan aus den Fingern gezogen, in Wirklichkeit sind es weniger Türme und Camps. Ich wollte mit der Übertreibung nur meinem Frust Ausdruck verleihen.


----------



## Wynn (6. April 2017)

Das selbe ist halt mit sammel alle federn in assassin creed 2 

Sie haben gemerkt das solcher content ihre liebhaber hat und es die spielzeit streckt und so gut wie kaum was kostet 
gameplay technisch konnte ich es in teil 3 und 4 ja noch verstehen auch wenn die kletteraktion teilweise sehr nervig war ^^


----------



## McDrake (6. April 2017)

Da* Ryse: Son of rome* grade im Sale war (ist?), hab ich mir das mal gegönnt.
Ich muss sagen, dass ich von der Grafik stark beeindruckt bin. Auch was die Gesichtsanimationen angeht.

Spielerisch, das wissen inzwischen wohl alle, nicht sehr abwechslungsreich, aber ich finds bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie ich das überall gelesen habe.
Ja, es wurde sehr viel Potential verschwendet. Es wäre schon cool, wenn die Umgebung zerstört werden könnte.


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> aber ich finds bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie ich das überall gelesen habe



ist es auch nicht. da waren wieder die crytek-hater unterwegs.
es ist bestimmt kein meilenstein oder so was in der art, aber doch absolut spielenswert imo.
gute, flache action-unterhaltung. warum nicht?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da* Ryse: Son of rome* grade im Sale war (ist?), hab ich mir das mal gegönnt.
> Ich muss sagen, dass ich von der Grafik stark beeindruckt bin. Auch was die Gesichtsanimationen angeht.
> 
> Spielerisch, das wissen inzwischen wohl alle, nicht sehr abwechslungsreich, aber ich finds bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie ich das überall gelesen habe.
> Ja, es wurde sehr viel Potential verschwendet. Es wäre schon cool, wenn die Umgebung zerstört werden könnte.


Obwohl ich diesen sonst nie in irgendeinem Spiel anrühre, kann ich hier den MP-Modus empfehlen. Der ist recht spaßig und dank verschiedenster Arenen und Aufgaben um einiges abwechslungsreicher. Hab damit doppelt so viel Zeit wie mit der Story verbracht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist es auch nicht. da waren wieder die crytek-hater unterwegs.
> es ist bestimmt kein meilenstein oder so was in der art, aber doch absolut spielenswert imo.
> gute, flache action-unterhaltung. warum nicht?


Und eben das Recht unverbrauchte Imperium Romanum-Setting. Gibt nicht viele Titel die sich dieses Themas annehmen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und eben das Recht unverbrauchte Imperium Romanum-Setting. Gibt nicht viele Titel die sich dieses Themas annehmen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



richtig.


----------



## Chemenu (6. April 2017)

So, Far Cry 3 ist durch. Hab mich für das "Happy End" entschieden.


----------



## MrFob (6. April 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da* Ryse: Son of rome* grade im Sale war (ist?), hab ich mir das mal gegönnt.
> Ich muss sagen, dass ich von der Grafik stark beeindruckt bin. Auch was die Gesichtsanimationen angeht.
> 
> Spielerisch, das wissen inzwischen wohl alle, nicht sehr abwechslungsreich, aber ich finds bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie ich das überall gelesen habe.
> Ja, es wurde sehr viel Potential verschwendet. Es wäre schon cool, wenn die Umgebung zerstört werden könnte.



Ich hatte es mir vor nem Jahr oder so fuer ene 10er zugelegt. Ich fand es auch ziemlich gut. Man muss es halt weniger als Spiel sondern eher wie einen interaktiven Film betrachten. 
Aber gerade das Roemer-Setting fand ich eigentlich sehr schoen umgesetzt und die Grafik ist halt einfach Crytech typisch der Hammer, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass es auch nicht mehr der neueste Titel ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. April 2017)

Das Lego City Undercover "Remaster"


----------



## Wynn (6. April 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> So, Far Cry 3 ist durch. Hab mich für das "Happy End" entschieden.





Spoiler



*** ?


----------



## LOX-TT (6. April 2017)

von dem Betrachtungswinkel gibt es ja 2 Happy Ends und beide haben unangenehme Folgen (entweder für sich selbst oder für (Ex?)Freunde)


----------



## Chemenu (6. April 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *** ?


Bingo!


----------



## Wynn (6. April 2017)

Aber der Soundtrack bei Farcry 3 war gut


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. April 2017)

*Rocket League*
Oh-oh.
Ich dachte, ich wäre geheilt. Pustekuchen! Nach einem Jahr Pause bin ich dem Spiel wieder verfallen. 2v2 Ranked - davon kriege ich nicht genug.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2017)

*Steamworld Heist*

Auf dem guten Wege meine komplette Crew auf höchste EP-Stufe zu bekommen. Und obwohl der allgemeine Spielablauf kaum variiert geht der Spielspaß keinen Moment flöten. 

*Fallout Shelter*

Mit nem kompletten Neustart und mehr Beachtung auf die Mechanik-Prinzipien hab ich das System nun wohl verstanden... Nichtsdestotrotz ist es kein Spiel an welchem man Stunden am Stück sitzen kann, dafür gehen die Fortschritte zu langsam vonstatten - vor allem die Schwangerschaften dauern eine halbe Ewigkeit -, während die Pay-2-Win-Artikel einen frech anglotzen. Gut, bei einem kostenlosen Smartphone-Game-Port sollte man nicht meckern, aber Langzeitmotivation sehe ich hier eher in weiter Ferne, zu viel Warterei und zu oft bloßes Zusehen...


----------



## Elektrostuhl (6. April 2017)

Ich bin mit meinem Build zufrieden und es macht noch immer Laune, Randoms -sorry, Agenten- in *The Division* zu unterstützen. *Dishonored* ist fast durch. Es tut mir fast etwas leid am Anfang etwas zu sehr gerusht zu haben. Einen zweiten Durchgang möchte ich mir aber nicht geben. War wohl auch nur, weil ich Dishonored 2 nicht spielen wollte, ohne den ersten Teil zu kennen, der kostenlos beiliegt. Aber da ist bei mir auch (eigentlich schon länger) dieses Ryse Son of Rome. Vor ein paar Seiten wieder darüber gestolpert. Und heute wegen der neuen Scorpio auch überall an *Ryse Son of Rome* erinnert worden. Lädt gerade runter. Dabei will ich endlich The Witcher 3 nachholen. Ich glaube ich habe Angst nichts anderes mehr Spielen zu können, wenn ich es anwerfe.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2017)

Ich spiele jetzt schon seit einer Weile *Final Fantasy 15*.
Irgendwie frage ich mich auch nach 45 Stunden noch, was hier eigentlich passiert. Mir will irgendwie nicht klar werden, wer hier eigentlich zu wem gehört und warum geschieht, was geschieht.
Aber derzeit frage ich mich vor allem, was die Entwickler bei Kapitel 13 geritten hat. Einen Spielabschnitt, der mich so richtig nervt, hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Honigpumpe (8. April 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Irgendwie frage ich mich auch nach 45 Stunden noch, was hier eigentlich passiert.



Schläfst Du denn eigentlich auch mal? Oder kann man als Profizocker dann irgendwann schlafen und spielen gleichzeitig? Diesen Gipfel habe ich noch nicht erklommen ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Schläfst Du denn eigentlich auch mal?



Jede Nacht.


----------



## Wynn (8. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Schläfst Du denn eigentlich auch mal? Oder kann man als Profizocker dann irgendwann schlafen und spielen gleichzeitig? Diesen Gipfel habe ich noch nicht erklommen ...



Computec hat die Zentauruszeit eingeführt - das ist ein 37 Stunden Arbeitstag !


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. April 2017)

Hui und wieder eine ausgedehnte Partie unter Barbarossas Führung abgeschlossen, mit dem letzten Patch agiert die KI in Civ 6 nun auch wesentlich besser. Noch nicht perfekt, aber immerhin flankieren gegnerische Truppen die eigenen Einheiten mit mehr Raffinesse und laufen nicht planlos davon.
Dennoch hätte ich irgendwann gern im 6.Teil ebenfalls einen Modus mit immerwährenden Krieg, da gehen einem die Staatsoberhäupter mit ihren Agenden wenigstens nicht ständig auf den Sack und für mehr Nervenkitzel sorgt es allemal.


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. April 2017)

*Stellaris*
Noch so ein Spiel, das man - einmal angefangen - nicht so schnell zur Seite legen kann. Mein Volk huldigt neuerdings einem uralten Wurmgott, der Botschaften aus einem schwarzen Loch sendet. Zu seinen Ehren hat ein Kultist einen Virus erschaffen, der die gesamte Rasse genetisch modifiziert. Yay!


----------



## MrFob (9. April 2017)

So, ich habe gestern Abend endlich Mass Effect Andromeda durchgespielt.

Meine ersten Eindruecke vom Anfang haben sich weitestgehend genau so durch das Spiel gezogen.

Leider kam nichts mehr dazu, was den Hintegrund der Andromeda Initiative in irgendeiner Form verbessert haette und das gesamte Szenario ist und bleibt im Rahmen des Mass Effect Kontextes einfach schwachsinnig.


Spoiler



Ja, die Reaper werden erwaehnt aber so wie es gemacht ist macht es die Sache eher schlimmer als besser. Denn nur 3-4 Leute wussten davon, das reisst auch nix raus und es wirkt eher so, als haette man auf Teufel komm raus noch einen Hinweis auf die alte Trilogie einbauen muessen. Zum Beispiel, die Nachrichten, die man aus der Milchstrasse aus dem Jahr 2186 hoert, wie kamen die denn bitte bei der Hyperion an? Das ist weder erklaert, noch wird wird die Frage ueberhaupt gestellt. ich kann es mir zwar erklaeren, wenn ich imch dreimal auf den Kopf stelle, aber das muss echt nicht sein.
Dann kommt am Ende so was dazu, wie der Spruch: "Meine Eltern waren die Botschafter der Menschen in der Migrant Fleet der Quarians." What? Der Autor, der die Zeile geschrieben hat, hat anscheinend nie Mass Effect 1 gespielt, den Codex gelesen oder sonst was. Da merkt man halt einfach, dass hier Autoren einfach coole wegwerf-Charaktere einbauen wollten aber keinen Bock hatten laenger als mal 3 Minuten drueber nachzudenken.


Was mich halt nervt ist, wenn man das Gefuehl hat, die Autoren selbst geben keinen Pfifferling auf das von ihnen erschaffene Unviersum. Aber ok, das hatten wir ja schon zur Genuege.

Eine Kritik, die ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann ist die zur eigentlichen Handlung des Spiels. Die finde ich naemlich gar nicht schlecht. Auch die Atmosphaere, gerade in den spaeteren Story Missionen ist nochmal richtig gut und sogar die Musik legt am Ende nochmal richtig los. Ich bin gestern jedenfalls mit einem Laecheln in die Credits gegangen und das ist schonmal sehr gut, kommt leider bei Spielen viel zu selten vor, da anscheinend viele Entwickler die Statistiken gesehen haben, dass nur knapp 50% der Spieler Spiele durchspielen und deshalb wird das Ende - mMn der wichtigste Teil fuer ein gutes Spielerlebnis - oft vernachlaessigt. Sehr schoen, dass das hier nicht der Fall war. Und ich kann echt nicht verstehen, wie Leute sagen koennen, sie seien unbefriedigt aus dem Finale gegangen:


Spoiler



Hallo? Man kaempft am Ende im inneren einer Dyson Sphaere, waehrend ueber einem eine waschechte Luftschlacht stattfindet, in der Zwei Riesige Schiffe crashen und muss am Ende den Boesewicht besiegen, der versucht Kontrolle ueber den ganzen Sternencluster zu erlangen, indem er den Bruder/die Schwester des Protagonisten foltert und umbringt. Viel mehr Climax geht doch gar nicht. Das ganze findet noch dazu in einem Areal statt, dass nochmal echt toll designt ist. Der Endkampf ist ziemnlich schwierig, ohne aber eine typischer Bosskampf zu sein. Und es gibt sogar noch Haufenweise Content nach dem Ende, so dass man einen guten Eindruck davon bekommt, wie sich die Sache weiterentwickeln wird.
Jaja, der Archon ist kein Saren oder Sovereign aber er ist jetzt auch kein schlechter Boesewicht (mMn besser als Harbinger). Ich finde er ist Coryphius um Meilen voraus. wenigstens hat der Archon bis zum Ende noch ein Ass in der Hinterhand., dass konnte man von seinem Dragon Age Pendant nicht behaupten.
Und dass man jetzt nicht gleich noch alles ueber die Kett und Remnant und Jardaan erfahren hat, dass ist mMn der beste Teil des ganzen. Selbst wenn es nie einen Nachfolger geben sollte, der das weiterentwickelt, es ist eben typisch Mass Effect, dass wir es mit einem Mysterium zu tun haben, dass weit ueber das Hinaus geht, was wir erreichen oder begreifen koennen. Das war es doch gerade, was das ME3 Ende so bescheuert gemacht hat, es hat die Reaper von diesen mysterioesen rieseigen und unfassbaren Giganten zu einer unlogischen, aengstlichen und verrueckten kuenstlichen Intelligenz reduziert. 
Klar, ich hoffe auch, dass sie das Mysterium der Remnant weiter behandeln wenn sie Nachfolger machen (und wenn sie sich eine Aufloesung ausdenken, dann doch bitte eine bessere als fuer die Reaper). Aber zumindest fuer den ersten neuen Teil finde ich es super, dass hier nicht gleich der Sack zugemacht wird. Wir haben ja schon sehr viel in Erfahrung gebracht. Wenn Ryder alles in ca. einem Jahr aufloesen koennte, wuerde das der ganzen Sache nur an Gravitas nehmen. Diese Kritik kann ich als so gar nicht nachvollziehen.


.

Wie bereits im Spoiler geschrieben, mir gefaellt auch, dass sie noch viel Content nach dem Ende eingebaut haben. Man kann nochmal mit seiner Crew reden (teils mehrfach) und sie werden einem nochmal ihre Meinung zum Geschehenen darlegen. Man kann nochmal die neuen Aussenposten auf den Planeten, so wie den Nexus besuchen und die meisten wichtigen Charaktere werden noch etwas zum Ende zu sagen haben. Das ganze fuehlt sich dadurch wirklich so an, als haette ich etwas geaendert. Schoene Sache.


Spoiler



Ein Problem bei war uebrigens, dass ich die 100% Viability bereits lange vor dem Ende erreicht hatte. Das war dann etwas merkwuerdig, denn in der Szene, als sie Habitat 7 in Ryder 1 umbenannt haben haben sagten sie, dass mich gerade auch die Bewohner von Meridian bejubeln, obwohl ich Meridian noch gar nicht gefunden, geschweige denn besiedelt hatte. So ein Spoiler durch einen Bug ist nicht so cool.


Kleiner non-spoiler Tipp, versucht nicht alle Planeten auf 100% Viability zu bringen, bevor ihr nicht die Story durch habt. Das danach erst fertig zu amchen ist besser und erspaart euch einen bleoden bug.

Eine Sache, die ich etwas zuruecknehmen muss, aus meinen ersten Eindruecken ist mein Lob zu den Gefaehrten. Sie sind ja nett und alles, aber die Charakterzeichung laesst schon sehr zu wuenschen uebrig und ist kein Vergleich mit der Trilogie oder gar Dragon Age. Die Charaktere haben alles genau eine einzige Sache, die sie auszeichnet, und die druecken sie dir in JEDEM Dialog rein.


Spoiler



Zum Beispiel muss Cora auch wirklich jedes mal von ihrem Asari Training und dem Fakt erzaehlen, dass sie ja eigentlich Pathfinder haette werden sollen (aber is schon ok so wie's ist).
Liam erzaehlt mir immer wieder Geschichten aus dem Sommercamp ... aeh, tschuldigung, Cisis Response (tm)
Vetra ist die grosse Schwester und das wars auch usw


Das sind im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eindimensionale Charaktere, denn sie haben genau eine Charaktereigenschaft und das wars. Dazu kommt, dass sie anscheinend alls Pszchologen sind, die sich selbst analysieren und Ryder dann ihr eigenes Persoenlichkeitsprofil vorbeten.


Spoiler



Wieso erzaehlt mir z. B. Jaal staednig, dass sein Volk doch sooo offen mit ihren Gefuehlen ist? Das sagt er sogar im allerersten Dialog auf der Tempest, wenn er doch gar keine Vergleiche ziehen koennen sollte. Aber das gilt fuer alle,


Das ist keine gute Charakterzeichnung, sondern wirkt eher, wie ein (sehr kurzes, in 10 Minuten erstelltes) Konzeptpapier zu einem Charakter, das in Dialogform gepresst wurde. Interessanterweise sind die Ausnahmen hier eher die Begleiter, die nicht im Squad sondern nur auf der Tempest sind, so wie Suvi, Kallo oder Lexi. Bei denen funktioniert das etwas besser.

Auch Ryder selbst ist lange nicht so Facettenreich spielbar wie Shepard. Ich will das Paragon/Renegade System beim besten Willen nicht zurueck aber es waere schon schoen, wenn man auch mal unterschiedliche Antworten geben koennte und nicht nur immer das gleich in 2 bis 4 verschiedenen Tonlagen sagen koennte. Da wurde tatsaechlich der Rollenspielaspekt komplett abgebaut.

Ein weiteres Design Problem, dass mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass im spaeteren Spielverlauf sehr viel Backtracking von Noeten ist. wenn man alle Quests abschliessen will. Dadurch, dass es nur 7 oder 8 Planeten/Stationen gibt und sich alles auf diesen abspielt fliegt man - wenn man diese erstmal erkundet hat - staendig zwischen denen hin und her, unter anderem auch deshalb, weill sich viele spaet triggernde Quests stark verteilen. So musste ich fuer eine Quest nach Voeld, Havarl, Kadara, zum Nexus, nach Aya, dann ein paar Systeme ohne Landepunkt fuer Scans abklappern und dann nochmal nach Kadara bis schliesslich die Aufloesung auf der Tempest selbst stattfand. Dabei musste ich bei jedem Ausflug nur einen NPC anklicken, nichts weiter. Das nervt dann schon etwas und ist mMn kein gutes Design. Zwar hat jedes open world Spiel diese Problem zu einem gewissen Mass aber hier ist es schon sehr viel, selbst im Vergleich. Auch deswegen halte ich an meiner Meinung fest, kleinere Planeten, dafuer mehr davon und welche, die man dann auch irgendwann abschliesst waeren besser gewesen. Gebt mir lieber nur 1 oder 2 Hub Welten, die sich veraendern, das reicht.
Und die Sammelquests sind wieder zu viele, nicht mehr ganz so sehr wie in Inquisition aber immer noch zu viele. Vor allem bei den obligatorischen "finde 3 data pads" Aufgaben haette auch jeweils eines gereicht. Der Rest ist zu offensichtlich einfach nur Beschaeftigungstherapie.

Nagut, abschliessend denke ich, dass ME:A doch sehr viel Potential hat. Das Gameplay ist super, die neue Story funktioniert, wenn man mal darueber hinwegsieht, dass sie nicht in die alte Story passt (je weniger sie die Milchstrasse in Zukunft erwaehnen, desto besser). Die Tempest ist ein tolles Schiff. Wenn sie jetzt noch etwas an der Balance zwischen Story und open world schrauben und die Dialoge und Charaktere wieder auf das alte Niveau hieven koennen, dann koennte ein Andromeda 2 wieder ein Highlight werden. Das Grundgeruest dafuer haben sie jedenfalls.


----------



## MADmanOne (9. April 2017)

Habe auch ME:A mittlerweile durch und kann der Bewertung von MrFob nur zustimmen, das trifft es ziemlich genau (wenngleich ich den Soundtrack enttäuschend fand, da hatte ich aufgrund der Vorgänger einafch mehr erwartet).

Ansonsten warte ich auf den Patch 2.3 (Commanders Update) für Elite Dangerous, welcher im Laufe der Woche kommen soll und vertreibe mir inzwischen die Zeit mit ein wenig WoW.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2017)

Nach einer langwierigen Aufbauphase von gut 5 Stunden haben ich den Bunker in *Fallout Shelter * mittlerweile gut im Griff. Das Erzeugen der Grundressourcen läuft quasi wie von selbst, und öfters kommt noch zusätzlicher Geld-, pardon, Korkensegen dazu wenn ich den ominösen Kerl mit Trenchcoat und Hut in seinem Versteck ertappe (wer ist der Typ eigentlich???).
Mehr Laune als der Bunkerausbau machen mir jedoch die Quests im Ödland. Muss mich nur weiter ranhalten und viele Babies produzieren, denn ohne Nuka Colas dauern Reisen oft mehrere Stunden bis fast nen ganzen Tag dorthin.


----------



## Rising-Evil (10. April 2017)

* Thief - The Dark Project * 
Obwohl ich mir eigentlich nach den eher durchwachsenen Erfahrungen mit Deus Ex 1 & System Shock 2 mir geschworen hatte, keine Spiele von vor der Jahrtausendwende anzufassen (wobei ersteres von 2001 ist) - hab mich doch dazu durchgerungen dem Erstauftritt des Meisterdiebs eine Chance zu geben - und siehe da, dank HD Patch sieht das Ganze sogar recht passabel aus - auch wenn sich auf den verwinkelten Maps nur Kartographen und Pfadfinder zurechtfinden. Spielerisch ist das ganze überraschend simpel, was aber auch an der beschränkten Gegner-KI liegt. 
Trotzdem allemal unterhaltsam, was aber auch an der Steuerung liegt, denn gerade bei solchen alten Spielen ist der Steam Controller Gold wert, da man jeden Knopf doppelt und dreifach belegen kann -
Übrigens - gibts von Seiten von PCGames sowas wie nen Nachtest für den SC ? 
Das Teil braucht einiges an Einarbeitungszeit, aber wenn man mal dahinter gestiegen ist, will man's nicht mehr missen


----------



## MrFob (10. April 2017)

MADmanOne schrieb:


> Habe auch ME:A mittlerweile durch und kann der Bewertung von MrFob nur zustimmen, das trifft es ziemlich genau (wenngleich ich den Soundtrack enttäuschend fand, da hatte ich aufgrund der Vorgänger einafch mehr erwartet).



Ich auch, absolut. Der Soundtrack im ganzen war eine grosse Enttaeuschung fuer mich. Ich fand nur, gerade am Ende (ich glaube beim letzten Kampf vor dem Endkampf) kommt noch mal ein ziemlich cooler Track, den ich so nicht erwartet hatte. Drum habe ich geschrieben, dass wenigstens zum Ende hin nochmal ein bisschen Fahrt in die Sache kommt. Im ganzen ist der OST aber sicher nicht das gelbe vom EI, vor allem verglichen mit den absolut genialen Tracks der Trilogie, da stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. April 2017)

Gerade wieder einige Stunden mit *Stellaris* im Endgame verbracht. Die Zeit verfliegt dabei gefährlich schnell. Habe extradimensionale Invasoren abgewehrt und mit Staunen verfolgt, wie eines der alten Imperien erwachte und mehrere Flotten mit über 150k Kampfkraft ins Feld geschickt hat. Diese gigantischen Armadas  waren schon an sich beeindruckend genug, aber im Kampf haben sie dann noch einmal jeweils mehrere tausend Jäger und Bomber gestartet, sodass die Framerate schließlich auf 10 Bilder pro Sekunde sank, als diese Supermacht einen der KI-Feinde förmlich pulverisiert hat. Was für ein gigantisches Spektakel! 

Ich hab mich schlauerweise rausgehalten (meine Flotte kommt maximal auf 120k und ich habe auch nur eine davon) und hab lieber eine uralte Station erforscht - komplett mit Text-Adventure-Rätsel. Sehr lustig. Jetzt ist in einem nahen System eine Cthulhu-ähnliche Riesenschabe aus einem Paralleluniversum aufgetaucht und ich rüste zum Kampf gegen die Abscheulichkeit. Währenddessen rumort es aber in meinem eigenen Reich: Die denkenden und fühlenden Synths weisen nach dem letzten KI-Update immer öfter Fehler auf. Es gibt sogar Hinweise, dass die Roboter im Geheimen Raumschiffe bauen ...


----------



## McDrake (11. April 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gerade wieder einige Stunden mit *Stellaris* im Endgame verbracht. Die Zeit verfliegt dabei gefährlich schnell. Habe extradimensionale Invasoren abgewehrt und mit Staunen verfolgt, wie eines der alten Imperien erwachte und mehrere Flotten mit über 150k Kampfkraft ins Feld geschickt hat. Diese gigantischen Armadas  waren schon an sich beeindruckend genug, aber im Kampf haben sie dann noch einmal jeweils mehrere tausend Jäger und Bomber gestartet, sodass die Framerate schließlich auf 10 Bilder pro Sekunde sank, als diese Supermacht einen der KI-Feinde förmlich pulverisiert hat. Was für ein gigantisches Spektakel!
> 
> Ich hab mich schlauerweise rausgehalten (meine Flotte kommt maximal auf 120k und ich habe auch nur eine davon) und hab lieber eine uralte Station erforscht - komplett mit Text-Adventure-Rätsel. Sehr lustig. Jetzt ist in einem nahen System eine Cthulhu-ähnliche Riesenschabe aus einem Paralleluniversum aufgetaucht und ich rüste zum Kampf gegen die Abscheulichkeit. Währenddessen rumort es aber in meinem eigenen Reich: Die denkenden und fühlenden Synths weisen nach dem letzten KI-Update immer öfter Fehler auf. Es gibt sogar Hinweise, dass die Roboter im Geheimen Raumschiffe bauen ...



Dank meiner neuen Graka switche ich zwischen verschiedensten Spielen umher, wie ein Hase auf Koks.

Hairworks bei W*itcher 3*... cool?
(Nö aber man merkt, dass die Engine sehr gut optimiert ist, da das spiel auf der alten 760 nicht viel schlechter ausschaut)

*Elite: Dangerous*
(Yeah, die Planetenoberflächen sehen jetzt ganz toll aus und alles auf Ultra mit 60FPS.
Und ja, man merkt bei Spielen den Unterschied, wenn man von 60 auf 40 FPS fällt. das war zuvor ein "Problem" bei Elite, beim wechsel vom Weltraummodus zum Oberflächemmodus)
*
Batman: Arhakm Knight*
(Oh, sieht cool aus und bringt wieder das "richtige" Batman-Feeling.
Allerdings das einzige Game, welches sich mal mit einem Absturz verabschiedet hat)

Jetzt kann man sich fragen, warum ich Peters Beitrag zitiere.
Ein einfacher Grund:
Ich finde Stellaris, so wie er das hier beschreibt extremst interessant und dafür braucht man keine neue Graka.
Denn es gibt eben Spiele, da ist der spielerische Inhalt VIEL wichtiger als Bombatsgrafik.
Und ich würde das Game grade liebend gerne spielen... obwohl ich doch eigentlich so viel anderes habe


----------



## KylRoy (12. April 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gerade wieder einige Stunden mit *Stellaris* im Endgame verbracht. Die Zeit verfliegt dabei gefährlich schnell ... Es gibt sogar Hinweise, dass die Roboter im Geheimen Raumschiffe bauen ...



Tue mir und auch  den anderen den Gefallen beim nächsten Podcast einiges darüber zu erzählen. 

Darauf freue ich mich schon.  

Ach ja ich habe immer noch sehr viel Spaß mit Mass Effect Andromeda...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. April 2017)

Nach 28 Stunden (Reale Spielzeit: 30 Stunden) die Kampagne von *Steamworld Heist *einschließlich der "Outsider"-DLC-Missionen  erfüllt. Auf "Erfahren"-Level, obwohl mir die finale Ranking-Statistik nur "Normal" anzeigt. Hat mir wohl übel genommen dass ich bei einer einzigen Vectron-Mission den Level-Schwierigkeitsgrad eine Stufe niedriger gesetzt hab, da ich dort sonst kaum von der Stelle gekommen wäre. 

Egal, wird noch weitergespielt. Eine Mission möchte ich noch auf volle Sternenzahl absolvieren, alle Crewmen auf höchste Erfahrungsstufe bringen und noch einige offene Achievements freispielen.


----------



## Enisra (13. April 2017)

nachdem ich jetzt mal die Kampagne von Cities in Motion 2 durchgespielt habe und ich aus  irgendeinem Grund keine Karten aus dem Workshop geladen bekomme habe ich mal wieder Train Fever installiert und muss leider sagen:

die Steuerung ist immer noch Furchtbar!


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. April 2017)

Weil der Sauerlandboy davon positiv überrascht war, hab ich mir mal die Zeit genommen und * Mirror's Edge Catalyst * nach ewig langer Pause zu Ende gespielt - geiles Finale, super inszeniert.
Leider empfand ich die aufgesetzte Open-World mit den tausenden Collectibles als ziemlich nervig - da hat mir der erste Teil mit seiner geradlinigen und knackig kurzen Story eher zugesagt, zumal das Kampfsystem erschreckend simpel ausfiel (und man konnte nicht mehr ballern → schade)
Dennoch * 8/10 *


----------



## MrFob (14. April 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Weil der Sauerlandboy davon positiv überrascht war, hab ich mir mal die Zeit genommen und * Mirror's Edge Catalyst * nach ewig langer Pause zu Ende gespielt - geiles Finale, super inszeniert.
> Leider empfand ich die aufgesetzte Open-World mit den tausenden Collectibles als ziemlich nervig - da hat mir der erste Teil mit seiner geradlinigen und knackig kurzen Story eher zugesagt, zumal das Kampfsystem erschreckend simpel ausfiel (und man konnte nicht mehr ballern → schade)
> Dennoch * 8/10 *



Echt? Ich fand gerade zu Mirror's Edge hat diese (ja nicht allzu grosse) open wrold ganz gut gepasst. Gerade die Dashes (die ja eigentlich eher Umgebungspuzzles als sonst irgendwas sind) haben mir viel Spass gemacht. Und man hat ja auch absolut keinen Nachteil wenn man das ganze Zusatz-Zeugs nicht macht).
Auch das Kampfsystem, das ja wirklich darauf ausgelegt war, dass man auch im Kampf immer in Bewegung bleibt fand ich eigentlich sehr cool und passend (und das entfernen der schon im Vorgaenger eher stoerenden Schusswaffen fuer den Spieler fand ich eher konsequent).
Naja, so koennen Geschmaecker eben unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Taiwez (14. April 2017)

*Dishonored*

Ist so eins der Spiele, was irgendwie immer an mir vorbeigegangen ist. Dabei ist das Gameplay soo gut und der Wiederspielwert ist da sicherlich auch mehr als gegeben (ich spiel im Moment eigentlich nur Stealth und hab das Gefühl, so viel coole Moves zu verpassen...) aber irgendwie werde ich mit der Geschichte bis jetzt überhaupt nicht warm. Die ist einfach nur sehr präsentationsarm und auch eher langweilig gestrickt (zumindest bis jetzt, war bis jetzt sehr vorhersehbar). Das hat mich vielleicht auch immer an dem Spiel abgeschreckt. Da ich den 2ten Teil nun auch besitze, dachte ich mir, den Teil überhaupt erst mal durchzuspielen. Es ist zwar kein Spiel, was mich zu 100% glücklich macht, aber spaßig ist es alle mal. (Ich werd auf jeden Fall einige Level im Nachhinein auf ner anderen Art durchspielen, da wirds wesentlich mehr Tote geben..)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> *Dishonored*
> 
> Ist so eins der Spiele, was irgendwie immer an mir vorbeigegangen ist. Dabei ist das Gameplay soo gut und der Wiederspielwert ist da sicherlich auch mehr als gegeben (ich spiel im Moment eigentlich nur Stealth und hab das Gefühl, so viel coole Moves zu verpassen...) aber irgendwie werde ich mit der Geschichte bis jetzt überhaupt nicht warm. Die ist einfach nur sehr präsentationsarm und auch eher langweilig gestrickt (zumindest bis jetzt, war bis jetzt sehr vorhersehbar).


So ähnlich sah ich es auch. Gameplay gut, Story naja... [emoji52] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Talisman79 (14. April 2017)

ich bin im moment noch mit life is feudal:forest village und playerunknown battleground beschäftigt.gerade von ersterem kann man sich nur extremst schwer lösen wenn man erstmal drin is.und battlegrounds is für mich das perfekte spiel für zwischendurch.immer mal n stündchen^^


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. April 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> *Dishonored*
> 
> Ist so eins der Spiele, was irgendwie immer an mir vorbeigegangen ist. Dabei ist das Gameplay soo gut und der Wiederspielwert ist da sicherlich auch mehr als gegeben (ich spiel im Moment eigentlich nur Stealth und hab das Gefühl, so viel coole Moves zu verpassen...) aber irgendwie werde ich mit der Geschichte bis jetzt überhaupt nicht warm. Die ist einfach nur sehr präsentationsarm und auch eher langweilig gestrickt (zumindest bis jetzt, war bis jetzt sehr vorhersehbar). Das hat mich vielleicht auch immer an dem Spiel abgeschreckt. Da ich den 2ten Teil nun auch besitze, dachte ich mir, den Teil überhaupt erst mal durchzuspielen. Es ist zwar kein Spiel, was mich zu 100% glücklich macht, aber spaßig ist es alle mal. (Ich werd auf jeden Fall einige Level im Nachhinein auf ner anderen Art durchspielen, da wirds wesentlich mehr Tote geben..)



Kann ich auch so unterschreiben. Eigentlich sollte darauf Dishonored 2 folgen, aber damit lasse ich mir jetzt etwas Zeit. Hat mir zwar Spaß gemacht, aber die Story war doch ein kleiner Dämpfer. Ich hatte da mehr erwartet und fast befürchtet, ich könne Dishonored 2 nicht wirklich genießen, ohne den ersten Teil gespielt zu haben. Für mich war es jetzt Zeit für *The Witcher 3*. Was für ein Kontrast. Ich fühle mich erschlagen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (15. April 2017)

Nachdem Felix und Katharina von einem "Metroidvania der Extraklasse" und einem "Geheimtip" geschwärmt haben, hab ich mir mal "Hollow Knight" gekauft. Jawoll, für PC. Ich bin also nicht nur der Konsolero ...

Mann, ist das toll gemacht. Oberstylo! Die Stimmung ist etwas düster und insektoid, aber doch irgendwie knuddelig. Wer mit Tim Burton etwas anfangen kann, dürfte sich hier wohlfühlen. Art design und Musik sind äußerst geschmackvoll. Die Steuerung ist zunächst etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber so nach einer Viertelstunde fühlt sie sich sehr präzise und berechenbar an.

Verdammt, eigentlich wollte ich doch endlich mal wieder was coden. Aber ich fürchte, dieses Osterwochenende wird für "Hollow Knight" und die "GT"-Beta draufgehen.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (15. April 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> *Dishonored*
> 
> Ist so eins der Spiele, was irgendwie immer an mir vorbeigegangen ist. Dabei ist das Gameplay soo gut und der Wiederspielwert ist da sicherlich auch mehr als gegeben (ich spiel im Moment eigentlich nur Stealth und hab das Gefühl, so viel coole Moves zu verpassen...) aber irgendwie werde ich mit der Geschichte bis jetzt überhaupt nicht warm. Die ist einfach nur sehr präsentationsarm und auch eher langweilig gestrickt (zumindest bis jetzt, war bis jetzt sehr vorhersehbar). Das hat mich vielleicht auch immer an dem Spiel abgeschreckt. Da ich den 2ten Teil nun auch besitze, dachte ich mir, den Teil überhaupt erst mal durchzuspielen. Es ist zwar kein Spiel, was mich zu 100% glücklich macht, aber spaßig ist es alle mal. (Ich werd auf jeden Fall einige Level im Nachhinein auf ner anderen Art durchspielen, da wirds wesentlich mehr Tote geben..)



Ging mir genauso, die Story ist keine Stärke des Spiels. Spielerisch fand ich Teil 1 zwar interessant, aber so richtig konnte er mich dann nicht mitnehmen. Dafür kann ich nur den zweiten Teil empfehlen! Die Story ist immernoch lahm, vom Gefühl bleibts ähnlich - und ist doch ein großer Schritt nach vorn, mit Detailverbesserungen in vielen Aspekten. Dem Ersten hätt ich 85% gegeben, dem Zweiten 89%. Ich würde aber die überzogenen Hilfseinstellungen deaktivieren. Ist erstmal etwas schwerer, aber imo macht das Spiel dann erst richtig Sinn.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. April 2017)

Vor kurzem hab ich mir für kleines Geld bei Steam das Indie Mystery/Horror Adventure *Dead Secret* gegönnt. Grafisch kein Überflieger, gefällt mir aber. Man erkundet als Journalistin (mit gebrochenem Arm) ein Haus irgendwo in der Wildnis und muss den Mord an dessen Bewohner aufklären, indem man Hinweise (vor allem Textdokumente) sucht und in typischer Adventure-Manier Rätsel löst. Dazu kommt noch eine gelegentliche Horrorkomponente, die durchaus auch mal tödlich enden kann. Was mir nicht gefällt: Gelegentliche Jumpscares (die mag ich einfach nicht, vor allem, da ich das Ding mit der Oculus Rift zocke), der Rest macht bisher aber einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die Story scheint recht komplex zu sein, bisher liegt vieles noch um Dunklen, was sich aber nach und nach vermutlich aufklären wird. Insgesamt kann man sagen, Dead Secret ist eine Mischung aus Gone Home und Myst mit einer Spur Horror.


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2017)

Da meine Mitspieler bisher sich noch nicht wieder zusammen gefunden habe, spiele ich nebenbei noch etwas den SP Modus von Mysterium

Mysterium: A Psychic Clue Game on Steam

Ansich als Software etwas unspektakulär, aber das Brettspiel dahinter ist halt Brilliant und die Große Stärke von dem Ding und nja, die Geschichte ist auch nicht mal doof


----------



## Rising-Evil (18. April 2017)

Gerade * Quantum Break *
Einfach überragend !
Gameplay top, Grafik super, Story ist zwar diffus aber mit der Zeit erklärt sich das schon...
Ein weiteres Meisterwerk aus dem Hause Remedy - soweit * 9,5 /10 *


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2017)

Sandige Endzeit-Landschaft die mich umgibt, der Fahrtwind der mir ins Gesicht bläst, dazu rockige Mucke von den Gone Jackals, und dann noch die 2-Schachteln-Marlboro-am-Tag-Stimme von Ben... Jepp! *Full Throttle *hat auch nach 20 Jahren nix von seinem Kult eingebüßt. 

Ähnlich chices Remaster wie *Day of the Tentacle*, wunderbar in HD nachgezeichnet... Und ganz groß: Der Sound lässt sich - mal ab von multilingualer Unterstützung - sogar in klasklarer oder klassisch leicht verrauschter Qualität einstellen. Selbst bevorzuge ich letzteres, ein bisschen Oldie-Feeling muss schon sein. 

Ich liebe es. Immer noch.


----------



## golani79 (18. April 2017)

Hab grade meine erste Runde in *Steel Divsion: Normandy 44* gespielt - macht definitv Spaß das Spiel, man braucht jedoch einiges an Eingewöhnung denke ich.
Gar nicht so einfach - Skirmisch auf Very Easy AI und nur knapp gewonnen xD


----------



## MrFob (18. April 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> *Dishonored*
> 
> Ist so eins der Spiele, was irgendwie immer an mir vorbeigegangen ist. Dabei ist das Gameplay soo gut und der Wiederspielwert ist da sicherlich auch mehr als gegeben (ich spiel im Moment eigentlich nur Stealth und hab das Gefühl, so viel coole Moves zu verpassen...) aber irgendwie werde ich mit der Geschichte bis jetzt überhaupt nicht warm. Die ist einfach nur sehr präsentationsarm und auch eher langweilig gestrickt (zumindest bis jetzt, war bis jetzt sehr vorhersehbar). Das hat mich vielleicht auch immer an dem Spiel abgeschreckt. Da ich den 2ten Teil nun auch besitze, dachte ich mir, den Teil überhaupt erst mal durchzuspielen. Es ist zwar kein Spiel, was mich zu 100% glücklich macht, aber spaßig ist es alle mal. (Ich werd auf jeden Fall einige Level im Nachhinein auf ner anderen Art durchspielen, da wirds wesentlich mehr Tote geben..)



Das trifft meine Erfahrung mit dem Spiel so ziemlich auf den Punkt. Ich finde es auch interessant, dass auch schon ein paar andere das gleiche hier geschrieben haben.

Und ich dachte immer es liegt an mir und dara, dass ich allgemein mit Steampunk Szenarien nicht so viel anfangen kann. Denn auf dem Papeier klingt die Story ja eigentlich nicht schlecht, Das ganze Verrat Gedoens ist zwar schon x-mal da gewesen, funktioniert aber ja eigentlich schon auch immer wieder. Auch die ganzen kleinen Geschichten, die so nebenbei passieren sind ja eigentlich schon innovativ genug. Muss wirklich an der Praesentation liegen (vielleicht auch teilweise an den etwas lahmen Sprechern).

Auf jeden Fall sehr interessant, dass es hier einigen anderen auch so wie mir ging mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Rabowke (19. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sandige Endzeit-Landschaft die mich umgibt, der Fahrtwind der mir ins Gesicht bläst, dazu rockige Mucke von den Gone Jackals, und dann noch die 2-Schachteln-Marlboro-am-Tag-Stimme von Ben... Jepp! *Full Throttle *hat auch nach 20 Jahren nix von seinem Kult eingebüßt.
> 
> Ähnlich chices Remaster wie *Day of the Tentacle*, wunderbar in HD nachgezeichnet... Und ganz groß: Der Sound lässt sich - mal ab von multilingualer Unterstützung - sogar in klasklarer oder klassisch leicht verrauschter Qualität einstellen. Selbst bevorzuge ich letzteres, ein bisschen Oldie-Feeling muss schon sein.
> 
> Ich liebe es. Immer noch.


Bereits an anderer Stelle meinte ich, dass ich mit Full Throttle nie so warm geworden bin ... aber selbstverständlich war dieses Remaster ein weiterer "Muss sein!"-Kauf.

Ich hab es gestern zeitlich nur bis zum Intro geschafft, die Musik ist ja wirklich grandios ... die Präsentation ziemlich gut gemacht. Erschrocken war ich aber, dass Mark Hamill ein Synchronsprecher sein soll? Erschrocken dahingehend, dass mir das erst im Jahre 2017 bewusst geworden ist!  

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Präsentation sogar gelungener als das HD Remaster von DotT.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bereits an anderer Stelle meinte ich, dass ich mit Full Throttle nie so warm geworden bin ... aber selbstverständlich war dieses Remaster ein weiterer "Muss sein!"-Kauf.
> 
> Ich hab es gestern zeitlich nur bis zum Intro geschafft, die Musik ist ja wirklich grandios ... die Präsentation ziemlich gut gemacht. Erschrocken war ich aber, dass Mark Hamill ein Synchronsprecher sein soll? Erschrocken dahingehend, dass mir das erst im Jahre 2017 bewusst geworden ist!


Hamill kann auch Ripburger, nicht nur Joker. 


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Präsentation sogar gelungener als das HD Remaster von DotT.


Finde ich auch. Sehr gut und penibel genau nachgezeichnet. Zwar sieht man den Bewegungen von Ben oder allgemein den Zwischensequenzen an dass aufgrund geringer gehaltener Animationsstufen keine ultrageschmeidige Wiedergabe erfolgt, das gehört aber mMn einfach dazu. Es wirkt so jedenfalls sehr authentisch.

Mich hat's bei den "Monkey Island"-S.E. immer etwas gestört dass Guybrush wie auf Schmierseife über die Wege gleitet, das wirkte immer wie "draufgeklebt". 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. April 2017)

nun mit Jack Joyce' Zeitreisen fertig, * Quantum Break * abgeschlossen - verwirrende Storyline, aber das Gameplay und die Grafik reißens raus - auch wenn das gute Ding nur knapp 10 h unterhält und die Hälfte davon ist Cutscene (mit Real-Darstellern) ; für Remedy-Fans auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert


----------



## svd (20. April 2017)

So, eigentlich wollte ich noch einen kurzen Blick  auf "Syberia 3" werfen. Lang hat's gedauert, nun ist es endlich da.
Ehrlich, so sehr ich den heutigen Tag herbeigesehnt hatte, wäre es auf weitere vier Wochen auch nicht mehr angekommen. 

Der Ersteindruck stimmt nämlich alles andere als positiv...

Zuallererst möchte das Spiel, noch vor dem eigentlichen Start, nach Hause telefonieren. Muss ein Kopierschutz sein. *seufz* Ich wollte ja unbedingt die Schachtel. Holt es euch lieber auf gog.com.

Dann ist, bei mir zumindest, 1600x900 tatsächlich die höchste wählbare Auflösung. Ich hab mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt, ob sich das evtl. per .ini umgehen lässt. Wurscht, Auflösung ist ja nicht alles.

Auf dem ersten Ladebildschirm dann der Hinweis, dass das Spiel mit Controller mehr Spaß mache. Okay, also kein klassisches Point and Click mehr. Wurscht, wenn es sein muss, habe ich ja ein Gamepad, sogar ein recht hübsches.

Jetzt kommt's aber. Schon während des Titelbildes knistert der Sound wie eine alte Schallplatte. Das zieht sich wohl durch das gesamte Spiel. Dialoge werden zu schnell abgespielt, manchmal auch abgeschnitten, manchmal setzt der Ton ganz aus. Die Asynchronität hängt nicht der Bildwiederholfrequenz zusammen, die ich, von den üblichen 120Hz, mal testweise halbiert habe. Irgendwo im Timing ist der Wurm drinne.

Der aktueller Zustand des Spieles ist nicht zumutbar. Schade. Dann warten mer mal auf Patches...


----------



## Rising-Evil (21. April 2017)

nach langer Pause * Wolfenstein - The New Order * beendet 
Super, absolut super, geniale wie bedrückende Atmosphäre, gelungenes Gameplay - für mich der beste Shooter seit Bioshock


----------



## McDrake (21. April 2017)

*Gohst Recon Wildlands:*

Hab das Teil gratis zur Graka bekommen und wollte einfach mal reinschnuppern.
Einem geschenkten Gaul...

Und ich bin die ersten Stunden positiv überrascht.
Macht mir echt Spass. Ok, man darf keinen Realismus erwarten und das Intro hätte ich am liebsten abgebrochen.
So Klischeehaft... wie ein B(C?)-Movie
*schauder*

Aber ich hatte Angst etwas wichtiges zu verpassen.
die Angst war unbegründet.

Ich hatte die Befürchtung, dass es sich wie Just Cause spielt. 
Aber ein wenig ernster ists schon.

Like it


----------



## MichaelG (21. April 2017)

svd schrieb:


> So, eigentlich wollte ich noch einen kurzen Blick  auf "Syberia 3" werfen. Lang hat's gedauert, nun ist es endlich da.
> Ehrlich, so sehr ich den heutigen Tag herbeigesehnt hatte, wäre es auf weitere vier Wochen auch nicht mehr angekommen.
> 
> Der Ersteindruck stimmt nämlich alles andere als positiv...
> ...



Autsch. Hätte nach der langen Zeit wirklich erwartet, daß die Qualität stimmt. Sind die Entwickler nicht mehr in der Lage oder Willens, ein Spiel so lange zu entwickeln, bis man es guten Gewissens releasen kann. Habe mich so auf Syberia 3 gefreut. Aber bei diesen Vorzeichen schwant mir böses.


----------



## svd (21. April 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Autsch. Hätte nach der langen Zeit wirklich erwartet, daß die Qualität stimmt. Sind die Entwickler nicht mehr in der Lage oder Willens, ein Spiel so lange zu entwickeln, bis man es guten Gewissens releasen kann. Habe mich so auf Syberia 3 gefreut. Aber bei diesen Vorzeichen schwant mir böses.



Ja, ich muss heute noch paar Versuche anstellen, Treiber aktualisieren usw um auszuschließen, dass es ein Fall von "Bei mir läuft's aber, demnach bist du einfach dumm" ist.

Die Steuerung mit Gamepad ist wirklich angenehmer. Maus und Tastatur funktioniert zwar, so bewegt sich Kate wahlweise mit WASD bzw. den Pfeiltasten, aber der Mangel an
quasi stufenloser Beweglichkeit in der Ebene, lässt das Ganze etwas unelegant wirken. Der Cursor lässt sich uneingeschränkt über den Bildschirm bewegen, fühlt sich dabei leicht träge an, finde ich.
Aber nur auf "interessante" Objekte in Kates unmittelbarer Nähe springt er an, also, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, da springt er zum entsprechenden Hotspot. Was mich leicht irritiert, weil es sich so ruckhaft anfühlt.

Naja, weiter beobachten.


----------



## Rising-Evil (21. April 2017)

* The Evil Within * 
MEINE FRESSE - ist das abgefuckt
Selten war ich bei einem Spiel so zwiegespalten -
auf der einen Seite - das Szenario → ein Wirrwarr aus tausend Alpträumen, das überhaupt keinen Sinn macht - aber auf der anderen Seite doch irgendwie cool ist - zumal man merkt, dass das Ding von einem Resi-Mitentwickler stammt - spielt sich wie Resident Evil + Stealtheinlagen - me gusta


----------



## Shorty484 (21. April 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> * The Evil Within *
> MEINE FRESSE - ist das abgefuckt
> Selten war ich bei einem Spiel so zwiegespalten -
> auf der einen Seite - das Szenario → ein Wirrwarr aus tausend Alpträumen, das überhaupt keinen Sinn macht - aber auf der anderen Seite doch irgendwie cool ist - zumal man merkt, dass das Ding von einem Resi-Mitentwickler stammt - spielt sich wie Resident Evil + Stealtheinlagen - me gusta


Oh ja, und hat mich einen Controller gekostet


----------



## hibana (21. April 2017)

F.E.A.R die KI ist immer noch mitunter das beste was das shooter genre hervorgebracht hat..


----------



## Rising-Evil (22. April 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Oh ja, und hat mich einen Controller gekostet


Verständlich, die teilweise echt unfairen Kämpfe bergen enormes Frustpotenzial ^^
oder gab's nen anderen Grund ?


----------



## Chemenu (22. April 2017)

Ich war gerade mal wieder mit der Vive in Assetto Corsa unterwegs.

Versucht habe ich mich an einem GT3 Rennen mit dem Porsche 911 GT3 R in Bathurst. Die Strecke ist wirklich anstrengend und verzeiht keine Fehler.
Das Qualifying lief schon ganz ordentlich, hab mich ehrlich über den 5. Startplatz gefreut. Noch erfreuter war ich dann allerdings als ich gemerkt habe dass ich noch schneller fahren kann und mit der Spitze (KI)  mithalten, ja sogar aufholen kann.
Es hat mich dann zwar ein paar Anläufe gekostet weil ich immer wieder Fehler gemacht habe oder abgeschossen worden bin, letztlich hab ich das Rennen aber gewinnen können. 

Allerdings bin ich nun auch ziemlich fertig und gönne mir erst mal ein schönes kühles, dunkles Bier. 

Wirklich wahnsinn wie körperlich anstrengend schon das Sim Racing am PC ist. Was die echten Profifahrer da leisten ist schwer vorstellbar.


----------



## Chroom (22. April 2017)

Hab mir vor nem Monat WoW Legion zugelegt um die Zeit bis Destiny 2 zu überbrücken und muss sagen es ist eine sehr gelungene Erweiterung.


----------



## Shorty484 (22. April 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Verständlich, die teilweise echt unfairen Kämpfe bergen enormes Frustpotenzial ^^
> oder gab's nen anderen Grund ?


Nein, ich wurde von einem einzigen Gegner acht mal in Folge instant gekillt, keine schöne Erfahrung


----------



## svd (22. April 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, ich muss heute noch paar Versuche anstellen, Treiber aktualisieren usw um auszuschließen, dass es ein Fall von "Bei mir läuft's aber, demnach bist du einfach dumm" ist.
> 
> Die Steuerung mit Gamepad ist wirklich angenehmer. Maus und Tastatur funktioniert zwar, so bewegt sich Kate wahlweise mit WASD bzw. den Pfeiltasten, aber der Mangel an
> quasi stufenloser Beweglichkeit in der Ebene, lässt das Ganze etwas unelegant wirken. Der Cursor lässt sich uneingeschränkt über den Bildschirm bewegen, fühlt sich dabei leicht träge an, finde ich.
> ...



Kleines Update. Ein Wechsel des Audiotreibers hat die Probleme mit dem Sound gelöst. Kein einziges Let's Play, welches ich mir angesehen hatte, konnte derartiges Verhalten vorweisen. Dachte schon, ich spinne.
Ach ja, für's Protokoll, im System steckt eine "ASUS Xonar DS 7.1", welche ich ursprünglich mit dem, idR. empfohlenen, UniXonar-Treiber installiert hatte. Bei dessen Installation gibt es zwar drei verschiedene
Modi zur Auswahl (Normal, Low DPC Latency, C-Media Audio Panel), aber ich hab die jetzt nicht einzeln durchprobiert.
Der "Rückschritt" auf den letzten (2011) offiziellen ASUS-Treiber, hat's dann gebracht. Noch habe ich deswegen keinen schlechteren Sound oder höhere Latenzen bemerkt. Wenn's läuft, läuft's. Egal.

Jetzt, wo Dialoge die richtige Geschwindigkeit haben und kein "technischer Mangel" vorliegt, würde ich negative, vorwiegend englische, Reviews, welche trotz alledem die Lippensynchronität der Dialoge bemängeln, getrost ignorieren.  Die meisten der Meckerer vergessen wohl, dass Französisch die "Muttersprache" des Spieles ist. Im O-Ton passen die Animationen doch das Stückle besser zur Sprachausgabe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. April 2017)

3,9 Stunden für *Full Throttle Remastered*. Ohne in die Komplettlösung zu schauen, ohne auch nur eine einzige Szene oder einen einzigen Dialog zu überspringen.
Okay, ersteres ist keine Kunst, muss das bestimmt ein gefühltes halbes Dutzend Male in den vergangenen 20 Jahren durchgezockt haben. 

Hach... Wäre praktisch sein Langzeitgedächtnis wie einen Festplatten-Sektor löschen zu können, dann würde man das Spiel immer wieder wie beim ersten Male ultrageflasht aufsaugen...


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. April 2017)

Hab das Ding nie gespielt, aber für ein Adventure ist die Spielzeit ja nicht gerade der Wurstkönig


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. April 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hab das Ding nie gespielt, aber für ein Adventure ist die Spielzeit ja nicht gerade der Wurstkönig



Diese alten Adventures waren aus heutiger Sicht betrachtet nie wirklich lang.
Monkey Island kann man im Grunde auch in 4-5 Stunden durchspielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. April 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Diese alten Adventures waren aus heutiger Sicht betrachtet nie wirklich lang.
> Monkey Island kann man im Grunde auch in 4-5 Stunden durchspielen.


Aber auch nur dann wenn man alle Rätselketten in und auswendig konnte. 

Und das kann man auch über aktuelle Adventures sagen, nur sind diese häufig viel dialoglastiger als früher, weshalb hauptsächlich deswegen etwas mehr gefühlte Spielzeit dazukommt.

Aber unter den Klassikern gab es auch welche die deutlich länger waren. *Baphomets Fluch 1* zum Beispiel, dieses hatte Unmengen an Dialogzeilen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2017)

Das ist bei allen Adventure so, wenn man die Abläufe und Rätsel schon kennt. Wenn das aber jemand noch nicht kennt, dann ist die Spielzeit vielleicht doppelt oder dreimal so lange.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass man damals noch nicht so im Internet war. Da gab es höchstens in einem Spielemagazin mal eine Komplettlösung oder Tipps dazu. Meistens hat man es so lange probiert, bis man irgendwann die Lösung hatte. Allein dadurch war die Spielzeit schon deutlich länger.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (23. April 2017)

Seit der Woch als es vor kurzem The Elder Scrolls Online im Angebot für 9,90 bei Steam gab spiele ich es regelmäßig mit Begeisterung.Zu Release hat es mich nicht besonders gepackt,also hatte ich irgendwann meinen Account einem Kumpel geschenkt.Bei 9,90 dacht ich mir schaust nochmal rein und siehe da nun behauptet Steam ich hab schon 32 Stunden in dem Game auf dem Tacho. Am 06.06. kommt die Morrowind Erweiterung welche sehr interessant klingt, fies allerdings das in dem Zeitraum auch Dirt 4 rauskommt.  Ansonsten zwischendurch meine üblichen Verdächtigen die da wären Project Cars, Battlefield 1, CoD Infinite Warfare und ein paar Runden Assetto Corsa gehen auch immer.Je nach Lust und Laune und verfügbarer Zeit natürlich.


----------



## McDrake (23. April 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Diese alten Adventures waren aus heutiger Sicht betrachtet nie wirklich lang.
> Monkey Island kann man im Grunde auch in 4-5 Stunden durchspielen.


Man musste allerdings manchmal auch lange tüfteln. Denn man hatte damals noch kein Internet, wo man die Lösung innerhalb einer Sekunde griffbereit hat.

Da gab es durchaus Games, bei welchen ich nicht weiter kam und eine Pause von ein paar Tagen einlegte.
Bis mir irgendwann ein Geistesblitz traf, das Spiel neu startete und meine Idee ins Schwarze traf.

Solche Spielergebnisse gibts bei mir nur noch sehr selten.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. April 2017)

Mal wieder ein bißchen Battlefront und das Imperium bißchen geneckt 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cyi-DDHrtdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2017)

Na tolle Wurst! Da quält man sich knapp 30 Stunden mit *Fallout Shelter* ab, schafft es die 100 Einwohner-Marke zu knacken und den letzten Raum, die Nuka Cola-Abfüllanlage freizuschalten... Und dann stellt sich heraus dass damit auch nur was zum Fressen und Saufen, aber keine Cola-Flaschen produziert werden können.

Was ist das denn für eine Verarsche?! [emoji57] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taiwez (24. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Na tolle Wurst! Da quält man sich knapp 30 Stunden mit *Fallout Shelter* ab, schafft es die 100 Einwohner-Marke zu knacken und den letzten Raum, die Nuka Cola-Abfüllanlage freizuschalten... Und dann stellt sich heraus dass damit auch nur was zum Fressen und Saufen, aber keine Cola-Flaschen produziert werden können.
> 
> Was ist das denn für eine Verarsche?! [emoji57]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



SPOILER LOL

Wo kann ich dich Reporten? [emoji1]


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> SPOILER LOL
> 
> Wo kann ich dich Reporten? [emoji1]



Soll ich ihn sperren? Würd ich gern machen! Los! Sag was!

Gib die Anweisung!


----------



## Chemenu (24. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Soll ich ihn sperren? Würd ich gern machen! Los! Sag was!
> 
> Gib die Anweisung!







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoqDYcCDOTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Do it! Do it!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2017)

Ihr habt auch nicht mehr alle Zweige am Baum, hmm?

Ach, wieso frage ich das nur... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## svd (24. April 2017)

Ich weiß echt nicht, was ich von "Syberia 3" halten soll. Den ersten Schauplatzwechsel habe ich schon hinter mir.

Also, die Grafik finde ich eigentlich okay. So hübsch hat Syberia noch nie ausgesehen. Allerdings fällt auf, dass Kate (derweil) die einzige schöne Person ist. 
Alle anderen sehen aus wie eine Kollaboration der Aardman Animations Ltd.  und Manfred Deix. Naja, soll wohl die Exotik des fremden Landes unterstreichen.

Mit dem Wechsel in die dritte (Pseudo)Dimension tritt unweigerlich ein Nebeneffekt auf. Da die Levels nun gebaut und nicht mehr gezeichnet werden, gibt es einen Haufen an
Winkel und Ecken die zwar betreten werden können, aber keinerlei Relevanz für das Spiel an sich haben. Ebenso sorgen die resultierenden Laufwege dafür, dass automatisch eine 
Entschleunigung eintritt, welche, in der heutigen Hektik, richtig wohltuend ist. Haha, kleiner Scherz. Das kann vielleicht nervig sein.
Ja, Kate mag ein wenig steif wirken, ich tröste mich damit, dass sie wohl eine gute Haltung hat. Was gesund und vorbildlich ist.

Die Soundkarte läuft ja nun tipptopp. Trotzdem bin ich auf den einen oder anderen Schluckauf gestoßen, wo einfach ein Wort verschluckt wird. Ich spiele das Spiel übrigens auf Englisch. 
Auf Deutsch klingt mir Kate einfach "zu jung" (naja, definiere "zu 30 passende Stimme"). Außerdem habe ich alle verfügbaren Sprachen durchprobiert. Auf Deutsch haben die Youkols die, mit Abstand,
 schlimmsten Mongostimmen. Das ist aber generell einfach Mist. Enttäuschend.
Die Dialoge an sich sind sowieso seltsam. Eingeblendet werden bis zu vier, dem Eingabegerät entsprechenden, Tasten, davon drei Antwortmöglichkeiten. Noch bevor du diese lesen und die dir
passende auswählen kannst, fordern dich NPCs sofort auf, doch zu antworten. Diese Soundschnipsel können sich sogar überlagern. Wirklich nervig. 
Im Englischen wurde zudem auch an Sprecherinnen und Sprechern gespart. Da haben, nebeneinander stehende, zum Glück meist unwichtige, NPCs schon mal die selbe Stimme.

Ach ja, ua. bei den Dialogen schlägt dann übrigens die XBox-Auflösung zu. Mit meinen alten Äuglein hab ich manchmal echt Probleme, die zeitweise schlecht interpolierte Schrift ("Emails") zu lesen.

Die Steuerung mit Gamepad hatte ich ja erwähnt. Ja, sie geht generell leichter von Hand als M+T, ist aber nicht perfekt. Manchmal greife ich doch genervt zur Maus, wenn mehr Präzision gefragt ist.
Das geht zum Glück auf-der-Fliege.  Das Konzept, Handbewegungen mit dem Eingabegerät nachzuahmen, ist zwar nett gemeint, spielerisch aber so wertvoll, wie Kisten und Türen mit Buttonmashing 
zu öffnen. Was ist denn bloß so verkehrt an stinknormalen Mausklicks?

Das Inventar ist dabei umständlich zu bedienen. Es gibt einen "manuellen" Modus (für die Hardcoreler, haha...) und einen "kontextsensitiven" Modus, welcher den passenden Gegenstand, sofern im Inventar,
automatisch auswählt. Momentan spiele ich "manuell", aber ehrlich, das Inventar ist "zum Durchscrollen", also nicht komplett einsehbar. Die gegenstandbasierten Rätsel dabei so simpel, dass die Suche im
Inventar das Spiel nicht komplexer, sondern nur umständlicher macht. Ich werde beim Weiterspielen wohl auf "kontextsensitiv" wechseln und mir die Unbequemlichkeiten ersparen.

Damit wären wir ja bei den Rätseln. Generell ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad recht gering. Das ist ja noch verzeilich, es gibt halt Spiele, die erzählen lieber eine Geschichte, anstatt superkomplexes
Gameplay zu bieten. Funktioniert bei "ttg" ja auch. Aber wenn Rätsel gar nicht durch Logik gelöst werden können, sondern nur durch Quatschen mit dem richtigen NPC, sich daraufhin, zuvor unzugängliche,
Bereiche auftun oder quasi der Deus ex machina erscheint... puh... das ärgert mich innerlich schon.

Falls ihr wirklich Fans der Reihe seid, wartet ruhig, bis der Preis auf 14.99€ oder weniger gesunken ist. Und holt euch bloß die normalo Version. Es lohnt echt nicht, mehr als notwendig auszugeben.
Ich bin ziemlich froh, dass ich mich doch gegen die CE entschieden habe.

Ach ja, und wer nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum "Syberia 3", für mich, vermutlich wie "Matrix 3" wird (nach einem tollen Einser und enttäuschendem Zweier), der darf sich ruhig bei mir melden.
Hab noch jeweil einen Dampf-Schlüssel für die Vorgänger übrig.  

edit: Ah, das "kontextsensitiv" im Inventar bezieht sich nur auf die automatische Anzeige interessanter Punkte auf den Gegenständen. 
Die musst du sonst, wie zB bei den Artefakten im 2013er Tomb Raider, selber finden. Na gut, das unter die Lupe nehmen ist eh witzig. Aber er kommt auf die Idee, eine Broschüre
standardmäßig in der Seitenansicht anzuzeigen, wodurch sie im ersten Moment unsichtbar, weil sehr dünner Strich, wirkt, haha.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2017)

Naja, die Syberia-Reihe hat mir, einem eingefleischtem Adventure-Crack, leider nie so wirklich zugesagt. Das Setting war nicht so meins, die Dialoge im Deutschen träge und langweilig, allgemein so unglaublich fad... Habe beide Demos seinerzeit nicht lange durchgehalten. Der Funke wollte nie überspringen. [emoji52] 

Von daher schmerzt es mich nicht dass beim dritten Teil einiges verbockt wurde. [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (25. April 2017)

* Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 *
Wirkt ein bisschen wie eine Mischung aus STALKER, Far Cry & Ghost Recon: Wildlands - eine lebendige Spielewelt mitsamt guter K.I. und toller Grafik
Leider gibt's noch hier und da ein paar Bugs, zumal weder Story noch Synchro bislang überzeugen können - auch das Skill-System wirkt viel zu generisch - schade.

Trotzdem für mich als Neueinsteiger in jedem Falle unterhaltsam


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2017)

Dank vieler unverschämt günstiger Bundles habe ich mir zuletzt so viele Lego-Games geholt, da wird es doch mal an der Zeit sich an einem von diesen ran zu wagen... Dachte ich mir heute. 
Den Anfang macht *Lego Star Wars - The Force Awakens*, welches ich seit über eine Stunde spiele.

Puh, was für ein Segen für meine Augen. Die Wii U-Version die mein Sohn zu Weihnachten bekommen hat war für mich glatter Augenkrebs. Kantenflimmern ohne Ende, Performance teilweise unterirdisch, Steuerung dadurch gefühlt etwas träge... Daran hätte ich keinen Spaß gehabt. Ganz anders die Steam-Version. Flutscht sauber, läuft pfeilschnell, sieht knackscharf und flimmerfrei aus... Schon viel besser zu ertragen. 
Allerdings musste ich von DX11 auf DX9 wechseln, ersteres verursacht alle 2 oder 3 Minuten einen kurzen Schluckauf. Höchst seltsam, aber egal, so auf Anhieb sehe ich keine großen Optik-Unterschiede zwischen beiden Schnittstellen.
Nur: Wie doof kann man eigentlich sein und keine optionale Dialog-Lautstärkenregelung einbauen? Sowohl bei Wii U als auch PC ist die Sprachausgabe so eben ausreichend verständlich... 

Aber mal davon ab macht es irre Laune. Lego-Kalauer ohne Ende, man fragt sich was die Entwickler privat rauchen um auf solch haarsträubende wie bescheuerte Einfälle zu kommen. 
Ich schieße so ziemlich alles klein was Lego-Teile ausspuckt und sammle so viele Steine ein, dabei weiss ich nichtmal zu welchem Zweck. 
Egal, bis jetzt keinen Hänger, keine Stelle wo man festsitzt. Läuft.


----------



## golani79 (27. April 2017)

*Persona 5 *

Bin ca. 5 Stunden im Spiel und bisher ist es einfach nur gut!


----------



## Wubaron (27. April 2017)

Aktuell spiele ich ausschließlich Witcher 3.
Nach fast zwei Jahren habe ich letzte Woche endlich die Hauptquest von Witcher 3 beendet. Der Grund für die lange dauer war nicht der Schwierigkeitsgrad (spiele auf ganz leicht ) sondern viele Unterbrechnungen, sei es Unlust, andere Spiele oder mangels Zeit. Auch wenn ich mit meinem Ende nicht ganz zufrieden bin, war es aber ein tolles Gefühl endlich das Hauptziel erreicht zu haben. Da merkt man wieder warum Videospiele toll sind.
Nun bin ich mit den DLCs beschäftigt. Hearth of Stone habe ich vorgestern beendet, jetzt gehts an Blood And Wine.

Das Gefühl die Hauptquest endlich geschafft zu haben (unabhängig davon wie mir das Ende gefallen hat) war glaub ich auch deswegen so toll, weil ich lange kein Spiel mehr durchgespielt habe.
Die letzten Monate habe ich vieles angespielt aber die Motivitation sie weiter zu spielen war aber irgendwie nicht da. Far Cry Primal, Watch Dogs 2, nicht mal Mass Effect 1 was endlich mal spielen wollte.
Vielleicht stehe ich mir aber selbst im Weg. Durch Beruf, Ehe usw. bleibt nicht mehr so viel Zeit wie früher zum spielen. Und die genannten Spiele sind aber richtige Zeitfresser. Für ein Spiel mit ca. 80 Stunden braucht man schon lange, wenn man im Schnitt jeden Tag nur 1 Stunde spielt. Gibt natürlich Tage wo man mehr, aber welche wo man mal gar nicht spielt.
Und da, glaube ich, habe ich mir selbst ein Bein gestellt. In dem ich gedacht habe "ach das lohnt sich nicht anzufangen/weiter zu machen". 
Jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass ich jetzt den Spieß umgedreht habe und wieder Spiele beenden kann. Zumindest ist die Motivation Blood And Wine durchzuspielen da.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Mai 2017)

Aktuell Sniper Ghost Warrior 3. Yesss. Zu Teil 2 ein Quantensprung und sogar besser als Teil 1. Der Open World-Ansatz gefällt mir richtig.  Auch wenn sicher einige diese Sammelquests stören finde ich den leichten Ansatz von FC gar nicht so schlecht. Zumal die Interest-Points häufig mit Nebenaufgaben verbunden sind (Geiselbefreiung). Und das Einsammeln von Geld und Material dient z.B. für Munitionsherstellung, für Reparaturen (Schalldämpfer verschleißen z.B.)

Bislang macht das Spiel einen soliden Eindruck. Hatte nur in der Mission "2 Vögel" einen (offensichtlichen) Bug. Die zwei Zielpersonen an der Tankstelle stehen von meiner Schußposition aus gesehen direkt hintereinander. Eigentlich ideal für eine One Shot Two Dead Situation. Ich ziele lege an, feuere und die Kugel kommt plötzlich statt von 180 Grad hinter dem Gegner wo sie einschlagen sollte auf einmal seitlich von 90 Grad wo ich nie gestanden/geschossen habe ? Natürlich ist nur 1 der beiden sofort tot und ich brauchte einen Nachschuß für den zweiten. War aber bislang der einzige auffällige Bug. Und an die Steuerung muß man sich erst einmal gewöhnen. Ansonsten ist das Spiel wirklich in allen Belangen deutlich besser als die Vorgänger.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (1. Mai 2017)

*Little Nightmares* - bisher ein Spiel, dass mir wirklich Spaß macht. Es bietet leider keine echten Kopfnüsse. Leichte Rätselkost also, aber das Setting.  

Es steuert sich nicht so  hakelig wie ich nach dem Test erwartet hatte. Das Geheimnis ist langsam spielen. Nicht weil das Spiel kurz wäre, sondern man sich auf die gruselige Atmo einlassen sollte. Wenn man kann, natürlich. Verarbeitet werden im Spiel Ängste aus der Kindheit.  Man geht langsam und oh Wunder, die Dielen knirschen dann noch lauter. Lauter als wenn man einfach nur laufen würde. Also nicht laufen! Außer man muss. Öfter kommt es aber vor, dass schnell sein keine Option ist und man leise vorgehen muss. Leise ist aber wieder lauter und stehenbleiben oder verstecken funktioniert vielleicht bei Kindern, aber als Erwachsener traut man sich natürlich vor. Ich habe schließlich auch 35 Euro für die CE bezahlt. Da will man auch sehen was passiert. Man muss also schon bereit sein sich "einlullen" zu lassen.  Funktioniert aber. 

Die Soundkulisse gepaart mit dem tollen Artdesign tut ihr übriges. Ich finde es überhaupt nicht eintönig gestaltet und es gibt viele Details zu entdecken, wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt. Macht irgendwie Spaß. Apropos Steuerung. Der Charakter selbst ist die erste Angst mit der sich Kinder auseinandersetzen. Man ist im Vergleich zu seiner Umwelt winzig klein. Das hat Vor- und Nachteile. Nachteil - ein großer, massiver alter Schlüssel kann ziemlich schwer werden, wenn man ihn tragen muss und das vermittelt die Steuerung meiner Meinung gar nicht schlecht. Erstaunlich gut wäre übertrieben, aber Feedback ist da. Ein nicht unwichtiges Detail wie ich finde, denn das man aus dem Stand nicht an die Türklinke kommt, ist dann doch zu offensichtlich.

Der Vorteil ist der, dass man auch eine Menge Blödsinn machen kann und das Spiel auch dazu einlädt. Hier hätte ich mir etwas mehr erwartet, wenn man sich schon so infantil gibt. Zum Beispiel gefällt es mir sehr, mich dabei zu ertappen, dass ich es schön finde Schubladen als Treppe zu missbrauchen, unter anderem. Leider ist das meinem Jünsten auch aufgefallen. @sauerlandboy79 Pass auf, dass du alleine bist, wenn du es spielst. So an Schränken nach oben klettern macht Laune. Von oben auf dem Schrank stehend weiter zum Regal und dort endlich die Klopapierrolle nehmen zu können, die man unten erblickt hat - unbezahlbar. Klar das man die runterwirft. Dass eine ungebrauchte Rolle sich nicht einfach abrollt ist klar, aber es wäre schön gewesen eine solche Physikspielerei zu beobachten. Die Vasen gehen schließlich auch zu Bruch. 

*8 von 10 Klopapierrollen* obwohl ich noch nicht durch bin. Freue mich aber schon darauf die Küche zu entdecken.


----------



## Honigpumpe (2. Mai 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> *Little Nightmares* - bisher ein Spiel, dass mir wirklich Spaß macht. Es bietet leider keine echten Kopfnüsse. Leichte Rätselkost also, aber das Setting.



Hab ich mir am Wochenende auch für die PS4 geholt. Keine Frage, hier standen "Limbo" und "Inside" Pate, aber wie heißt es so schön: Lieber gut geklaut als schlecht erfunden. Das Spiel ist zu dunkel! Ich hab Helligkeit schon auf volle Stufe gestellt und sehe trotzdem nichts. Jetzt müßte ich noch zusätzlich am Fernseher regeln. Und die Steuerung ist in der Tat eine Katastrophe! Trotzdem ein hübsches und interessantes Spiel, das kann man schon empfehlen. Ich hab's trotzdem erstmal wieder weggelegt.

Denn bei mir regiert derzeit "Hollow Knight". Das hab ich das ganze Wochenende gespielt. Ja, die Bosse sind nicht immer einfach; ja, es gibt lange Laufwege; ja, man kann sich da ganz schön verirren; ja, man hat häufig keine Ahnung, was als nächstes zu tun ist -- aber verflucht noch eins, "Hollow Knight" macht einfach höllischen Spaß. Und wenn man dann doch irgendwas Neues ohne YouTube-Schummelei rausfindet, dann ist das Erfolgserlebis umso größer. Ich liebe diesen handgezeichneten Stil, der sieht einfach wundervoll aus. Die Steuerung ist hervorragend, das ist ja nicht ganz unwichtig bei einem Hüpfer, die Level sind sehr liebevoll gestaltet.

Das beste Spiel dieser Machart seit "Ori and the Blind Forest". 5 von 5 Sternen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. Mai 2017)

Ich habe mir am Wochenende einen bunten Blumenstrauß an Games geschnürt. 

Den SP von *GTA V* nochmals angezockt. Ich hatte das Glück eines kräftigen Gewitters während eines längeren Spaziergangs in den Palomino Höhen. War recht stimmungsvoll, aber mehr als eine Stunde halte ich nicht mehr aus in San Andreas 

*WatchgDogs 2* habe ich jetzt zu 50 % komplettiert. Das Spiel hat durchaus einige upsides, hadert aber mit der spröden UBI-Formel. Das Gameplay und die Spielwelt ( Bay Area) finde ich zwar recht okay, und sorgt hier und da für Kurzweil.

Aber leider ist die Story in meinen Augen richtig mies erzählt  Diverse Gags / Sprüche der Protagonisten sind zum fremdschämen oder wollen einfach nicht so recht passen. Die Performance ist akzeptabel. Etwas ältere Hardware muss sich in hohen Einstellungen mit 30 - 45 Fps zufrieden geben.

*Dirt 3* Silence is golden...alles vergoldet außer dem Compound (76/80) da muss ich jetzt wohl YT Videos studieren um meine kleine Lücke zu füllen. Die restlichen Stunts sind scheinbar nicht ganz plausibel unter dem Menü/ Missionen erklärt. Wird schon 

*Bully Scholarship Edition* Ich hätte die Steam Bewertungen ernster nehmen sollen. Unter Win 10 ist es leider eine Katastrophe. Tolles Spiel, das eine Fortsetzung verdient hätte. Aber nach jeder Mission aus Angst abspeichern zu müssen, ist mir im Moment zu frustig


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (2. Mai 2017)

Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II auf der One dank Gold Games Abwärtskompatibilität. Damals habe ich es ausgelassen, weil es von den Leuten zerrissen wurde, aber ich muss sagen, mir gefällt es bisher richtig gut.

Bully Scholarship Edition ebenfalls per Abwärtskompatibilität, da ich wie mein Vorredner auf dem PC Probleme hatte. Dazu ist das Teil mit Maus + Tastatur eine Qual. Die Grafik ist wirklich mies, da konnte die 360 eigentlich besseres auf den Bildschirm zaubern, aber ich mag das Spiel trotzdem.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. Mai 2017)

*Playerunknown's Battleground* - Early-Access-Titel, besonders solche Multiplayer-Geschichten, befinden sich inzwischen ja außerhalb meines Radars, aber nach ein paar Recherchen habe ich mir das Ding doch zugelegt - war eine gute Entscheidung. Ich bin erstaunt, wie fehlerfrei das Ding für eine Betaversion ist, auch die Performance in 21:9/1440p ist voll in Ordnung und 90% der Zeit bin ich über 60fps bei nahezu den höchsten Settings. Bislang keine Bugs, Verbindungsabbrüche oder Lags. Sauber. 

Wer's nicht kennt: Das ist so ein Battle-Royale-Ding wie H1Z1 in besser. Es gibt drei Modi: Solo, Duo oder Squad. Es sind immer 100 Spieler auf 64 Quadratkilometer, deren Safe-Zone sich alle paar Minuten verkleinert, bis sich alle Überlebenden schließlich auf kleinem Raum treffen. Wer am Ende noch steht, überlebt. Zusätzlich werden zufällig ausgewählte Bereiche bombadiert, aus denen man schnellstens verschwinden sollte. Das ist eigentlich alles recht simpel. Man springt mit dem Fallschirm ab, sucht sich schnell eine Waffe und der Rest versteht sich von selbst. Keine Zombies, kein Hunger und Durst oder Krankheiten oder sonst irgendwelche Späße.

Taugt. Im Duo sogar schon einmal erster geworden.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (2. Mai 2017)

Die Idee hinter *Playerunknown's Battleground* gefällt mir auch. Das hat was von der Dark Zone in The Division. Am Wochenende bei einem Freund ausprobiert und mit vier Kills erster geworden. Macht echt Spaß. Behalte ich im Auge.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2017)

Mir dem Hauptspiel von *Lego Star Wars - The Force Awakens* bin ich quasi fertig, es folgt eigentlich nur noch der Epilog. Es warten noch separate Levels die allerdings nur mit goldenen Legosteinen freigeschaltet werden können, und das heisst was? Genau, Story-Missionen wiederholen und nach den verbliebenen Goldklötzchen Ausschau halten. Schätze das werden diese ganzen Türen, Eingänge, Terminals und Wandrisse sein die man mit ganz bestimmten Lego-Charakteren nutzen kann.

Hmm... Jetzt muss ich nur rausfinden wie das Level-Wiederholen mit Alternativen Spielfiguren funktioniert (evtl. "freies Spiel"?), hoffe nur dass das Gesuche keine arg gestreckte Zusatzspielzeit einfordert, nochmal zig Stunden in Bereits-Gesehenes zu stecken, darauf hab ich nicht so wirklich große Lust drauf, Lego-Humor hin oder her.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (2. Mai 2017)

Dank der "tollen" Frage, ob *Read Dead: Redemption* auch heutzutage noch was taugt, läuft meine 360 mal wieder ein paar Stunden an den freien Tagen.
Habe das Game nochmals von Vorn begonnen. Die Dialoge und der Sound sind auch heute noch ganz grosses Kino.

Leider ist meine Frau zur Zeit krank und somit der TV besetzt.
Also eine Lose-lose-Situation


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2017)

Allerdings sei mir der Hinweis gestattet, wenn sie nicht zwei komplizierte Beinbrüche hat, wüsste ich nicht, warum sie faul auf dem Sofa liegen und Fernsehen schauen darf?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings sei mir der Hinweis gestattet, wenn sie nicht zwei komplizierte Beinbrüche hat, wüsste ich nicht, warum sie faul auf dem Sofa liegen und Fernsehen schauen darf?!



Mann, was muss deine Frau blind vor Liebe sein wenn du ihr Ähnliches vor den Kopf werfen darfst ohne dass du deinen hinterher verlierst...  : D

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2017)

Fünf Porsche und echte Patek regelt ... 



Vllt. liegt es auch daran, dass ich solche Dinge meiner Frau *an* den Kopf werfe und nicht *vor *den Kopf.


----------



## McDrake (2. Mai 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings sei mir der Hinweis gestattet, wenn sie nicht zwei komplizierte Beinbrüche hat, wüsste ich nicht, warum sie faul auf dem Sofa liegen und Fernsehen schauen darf?!



Wir arbeiten an der Beziehung


----------



## McDrake (2. Mai 2017)

Bin jetzt zu einem anderen Rockstar-Titel übergegangen... auf dem PC.
*Max Payne 3*
Fan den Teil schon immer besser, als er im Allgemeinen diskutiert wird.
Und auch hier sagt mir der trockene Humor einfach zu.

Musste aber zuerst 4 CDs installieren.
Uff, dachte, ich hätte den Titel irgendwie in einer Download-Bibliothek.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (2. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm... Jetzt nur rausfinden wie das Level-Wiederholen mit Alternativen Spielfiguren funktioniert (evtl. "freies Spiel"?)



Genau. Hab ich meinen Kleinen machen lassen. Der hatte nach der Story noch nicht genug.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mann, was muss deine Frau blind vor Liebe sein wenn du ihr Ähnliches vor den Kopf werfen darfst ohne dass du deinen hinterher verlierst...  : D



Weißt Du, ähnlich wie Ted aus "How I met your mother" hat Rabowke ja jahrelang nach der für ihn perfekten Frau gesucht und dazu ein detailliert ausgearbeitetes Anforderungsprofil gestellt:

1. Große Hupen.

2. Muss meinen "speziellen" Rabauken-Humor abkönnen. 

3. Zivilisationskompatible Tischmanieren.


----------



## MrFob (2. Mai 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dank der "tollen" Frage, ob *Read Dead: Redemption* auch heutzutage noch was taugt, läuft meine 360 mal wieder ein paar Stunden an den freien Tagen.
> Habe das Game nochmals von Vorn begonnen. Die Dialoge und der Sound sind auch heute noch ganz grosses Kino.


Ich hatte mir RDR vor etwa 2 Jahren zusammen mit einer PS3 gekauft. Fand es eigentlich auch echt gut, habe aber nach ca. 4 Stunden aufgehoert. Die Ladezeiten haben mich dann doch dran gekriegt. Seit ich auf dem PC praktisch alles, was nach 2008 raus gekommen ist auf ner SSD installiere komme ich mit den 3 Minuten oder so nicht mehr klar. Vielleicht irgendwann mal wieder, wenn ich viel Zeit habe oder mir mal ne PS4 zulege und es dann darauf spiele.


----------



## McDrake (2. Mai 2017)

Was für Ladezeiten?
Bei der 360 kann man alle (?) Games auf deren HD installieren. 
Wann kommt es denn zu Ladezeiten? Bei Schnellreisen?


----------



## Steffmann45 (2. Mai 2017)

Danke lieber Admin für das kommentarlose Entfernen meines Kommentares. Keine Ahnung warum, aber gut gemacht. Habe nur Hilfe gesucht. Wahrscheinlich fährst Du auch bei einem Verkehrsunfall durch, weil gerade keine Latex-Handschuhe zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Mai 2017)

Steffmann45 schrieb:


> Danke lieber Admin für das kommentarlose Entfernen meines Kommentares. Keine Ahnung warum, aber gut gemacht. Habe nur Hilfe gesucht. Wahrscheinlich fährst Du auch bei einem Verkehrsunfall durch, weil gerade keine Latex-Handschuhe zur Verfügung stehen.



Der Post wurde gelöscht, weil er doppelt war.
Der zweite mit meiner Antwort dazu an die richtige Stelle verschoben: http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-pc...oblem-mass-effect-andromeda.html#post10070647


----------



## Steffmann45 (2. Mai 2017)

Habs gerade gesehen. Sorry Matthias, bin neu hier. Kenne die Gepflogenheiten noch nicht ! Nochmals Entschuldigung !


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. Mai 2017)

*Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten*
Inzwischen zum dritten Mal und ich bin nach 50 % noch nicht einmal gestorben. Das zeigt echt die Schwächen des Nemesis-Systems auf: Wenn Talion nicht krepiert, ist die ganze Chose mit den personalisierten Feinden komplett witzlos. Gut, dass Monolith im Nachfolger mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade einbaut.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. Mai 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Die Idee hinter *Playerunknown's Battleground* gefällt mir auch. Das hat was von der Dark Zone in The Division. Am Wochenende bei einem Freund ausprobiert und mit vier Kills erster geworden. Macht echt Spaß. Behalte ich im Auge.



Wir könnten hier und da mal noch 1-2 Leute für ein volles Squad gebrauchen, wenn du magst. Falls hier noch jemand zockt, gerne melden - vielleicht machen wir dann mal was aus.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Mai 2017)

Aktuell weiter Sniper Ghost Warrior 3. Macht richtig Laune in der Open World. Einziges was mich stört ist, daß es an den diversen freigeräumten Punkten (Sägewerk, Tankstelle u.s.w.) Respawns gibt. Dächte einmal komplett geräumt wäre geklärt.  Ansonsten ist das Spiel wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (4. Mai 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Wir könnten hier und da mal noch 1-2 Leute für ein volles Squad gebrauchen, wenn du magst. Falls hier noch jemand zockt, gerne melden - vielleicht machen wir dann mal was aus.



Och, ich fasse das als Einladung auf und lasse mich nicht zweimal bitten. Ich schneie dann einfach rein.  Problem ist: ich habe das Spiel selbst noch nicht. Nicht weil es mir nicht gefällt. Ich bin zur Zeit noch etwas Dark Zone geschädigt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Mai 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Och, ich fasse das als Einladung auf und lasse mich nicht zweimal bitten. Ich schneie dann einfach rein.  Problem ist: ich habe das Spiel selbst noch nicht. Nicht weil es mir nicht gefällt. Ich bin zur Zeit noch etwas Dark Zone geschädigt.



Jau, falls du es dir dann holst, einfach schreien - abends und am Wochenende zock  ich immer mal mit 'nem anderen Dayz-Veteranen aus dem VGZ-Forum.


----------



## Ajani (4. Mai 2017)

Werde jetzt, wegen der Ankündigung des dritten Teils, nochmal den Erstling durchspielen.  Gut, dass es die Warmastered Edition für Käufer des Erstlings umsonst gab. Sowas nimmt man gerne mit. ^^


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (5. Mai 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dank der "tollen" Frage, ob *Read Dead: Redemption* auch heutzutage noch was taugt, läuft meine 360 mal wieder ein paar Stunden an den freien Tagen.
> Habe das Game nochmals von Vorn begonnen. Die Dialoge und der Sound sind auch heute noch ganz grosses Kino.
> 
> Leider ist meine Frau zur Zeit krank und somit der TV besetzt.
> Also eine Lose-lose-Situation


Also meine Frau besetzt ständig den TV, mich stört das überhaupt nicht da ich gar nicht wüsste was ich im Tv ansehen sollte.Win win Situation würde ich sagen.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Mai 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Also meine Frau besetzt ständig den TV, mich stört das überhaupt nicht da ich gar nicht wüsste was ich im Tv ansehen sollte.Win win Situation würde ich sagen.



Das ist aber schade ... es gibt soviele gute und vor allem anspruchsvolle Serien, Fargo, Narcos & House of Cards als etwas ernstere Serien, Daredevil als Vertreter für die Superhelden. Wenn man eh auf Marvel steht, dann natürlich auf Agents of Shield.

Die Liste von wirklich guten und anspruchsvollen Serien ist lang, d.h. TV != deutsches Fernsehprogramm.


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Also meine Frau besetzt ständig den TV, mich stört das überhaupt nicht da ich gar nicht wüsste was ich im Tv ansehen sollte.Win win Situation würde ich sagen.



im Windowsstore gibts jede Menge Gratis Apps für das TV-Programm
Allgemein zu empfehlen um zu mitreden zu können über das was im Fernsehn läuft


----------



## McDrake (5. Mai 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Also meine Frau besetzt ständig den TV, mich stört das überhaupt nicht da ich gar nicht wüsste was ich im Tv ansehen sollte.Win win Situation würde ich sagen.



Es ist bei uns allerdings eher so:
Wenn wir mal gemeinsame Zeit zusammen haben und jemand TV schaut, dann schauen wir zusammen.
Aber wen jemand von uns krank ist, dann hat er "das Recht" sich auf dem Sofa hinzulegen, irgendwelche belanglosen Dokus in niedriger Lautstärke anzuschauen, sich auszuruhen und zwischendurch wegzupennen.

Und im Normalfall ists den Tag hindurch auch kein Problem, am TV zu spielen, da dann meine Frau zeichnet oder sonst was macht.
Meist schaut sie zwischendurch auch mal zu, vor allem, wenns um Dialogszenen geht. 
Sie erkannte im übrigen RDR auch auf Anhieb wieder und fands ebenfalls noch sehr ansehnlich.

Ist halt auch Er-/Beziehungssache 
Man muss dem Partner das eigene Hobby schmackhaft machen. Das verhindert so einige Probleme.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (5. Mai 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist aber schade ... es gibt soviele gute und vor allem anspruchsvolle Serien, Fargo, Narcos & House of Cards als etwas ernstere Serien, Daredevil als Vertreter für die Superhelden. Wenn man eh auf Marvel steht, dann natürlich auf Agents of Shield.
> 
> Die Liste von wirklich guten und anspruchsvollen Serien ist lang, d.h. TV != deutsches Fernsehprogramm.



Narcos ist geil das hab ich am Pc via Netflix angesehen. 



McDrake schrieb:


> Es ist bei uns allerdings eher so:
> Wenn wir mal gemeinsame Zeit zusammen haben und jemand TV schaut, dann schauen wir zusammen.
> Aber wen jemand von uns krank ist, dann hat er "das Recht" sich auf dem Sofa hinzulegen, irgendwelche belanglosen Dokus in niedriger Lautstärke anzuschauen, sich auszuruhen und zwischendurch wegzupennen.
> 
> ...


Meine schaut nicht zu ,sie will wenn dann mit einem zweiten Gamepad mitspielen. 
Wenn mal nix spannendes im TV läuft. Sie guckt ja auch nicht jeden Kleister an. 



Enisra schrieb:


> im Windowsstore gibts jede Menge Gratis Apps für das TV-Programm
> Allgemein zu empfehlen um zu mitreden zu können über das was im Fernsehn läuft


Wenn ich mal die Fernsehzeitung überfliege will ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mitreden bei dem Quark der da so läuft.  
Da schaue ich mir lieber mal einen Film beim Streamingdienst werbefrei und uncut an als mich zu berieseln mit Dingen aus dem Free TV. Jedem das Seine.Hauptsache ihr habt Spaß.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Mai 2017)

Immer noch Sniper Ghost Warrior 3. Bin nach 17 h immer noch in Akt 1. Nur noch 3 Interest Points sind im 1. Gebiet "offen" (dafür brauche ich anderes Equipment bzw. ein Upgrade für meine Drohne). 2 Nebenmissionen und 4 Hauptmissionen sind durch.

Ein weiterer Bug hat mich ereilt (kann aber auch Pech/Zufall sein). Im Daitbora-Anwesen gibt es einen der "Most Wanted" die man killen soll (sind so automatische Nebenquests). Gesagt getan. Ich gehe rein, räume in dem Gebiet auf, kille den Typen und durchsuche den, in der Annahme daß der Rest der Gegner bereits komplett beseitigt ist und ich den Rücken frei habe. War natürlich falsch gedacht. Während dem abgreifen des Gegners werde ich von dem letzten von mir übersehenen Gegner von hinten gekillt. Das Ende vom Lied: Der "Most Wanted" taucht in der Liste immer noch als offenes Ziel auf (nicht als erledigt). Wird auf der Map immer noch als Ziel angezeigt, ist aber definitiv nicht mehr da. Vermutlich sitzt hier die Triggerschalter für "erledigt" und "in Liste abgehakt" wohl ungünstig verteilt.

Naja egal. Das Spiel macht trotzdem Spaß. Bin mal gespannt wann ich die Drohnenupgrades bekomme um die fehlenden 3 Interest Points in dem Gebiet lösen zu können.


----------



## hibana (7. Mai 2017)

Prey wie langweilig zzum glück gratis bekommen


----------



## MichaelG (7. Mai 2017)

Ja klar. Junge komm geh woanders trollen.


----------



## Sanador (7. Mai 2017)

*Gravity Rush 2*
Durch ein kostenloses Update kann man nun das Outfit von 2B aus *NieR: Automata* auswählen.
Nett!


----------



## hibana (7. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ja klar. Junge komm geh woanders trollen.



Du nennst mich junge selber wahrscheinloich 15 jahre alt .

Und ja das spiel ist für mich Langweilig und ich habe es gratis bekommen von Asus .


----------



## MichaelG (7. Mai 2017)

Sicher.... Komm laß es sein... Wer hier ein Kiddie ist zeigt sich mit solch "reifen" Aussagen, die Du bisher von Dir gegeben hast. Ich könnte vermutlich sogar Dein Vater sein vom Alter her.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Mai 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Und ja das spiel ist für mich Langweilig und ich habe es gratis bekommen von Asus .



Ja, das stimmt:

https://www.asus-promotion.de/prey

Hattest Du Dir nicht neulich erst eine Grafikkarte gekauft?

EDIT: Diskussionen über's Alter sind immer so was von sinnlos. Ich kenne komplette Vollidioten Ü50 und umgekehrt sehr reife Persönlichkeiten Anfang 20. Das ist zwar häufig doch eher andersrum verteilt, aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## hibana (7. Mai 2017)

Sag das nicht mir...

Ja ne Asus Strix RX480.


----------



## hibana (7. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sicher.... Komm laß es sein... Wer hier ein Kiddie ist zeigt sich mit solch "reifen" Aussagen, die Du bisher von Dir gegeben hast. Ich könnte vermutlich sogar Dein Vater sein vom Alter her.


Du bist einfach mịnderbemittelt da hilft dir dein Alter auch nichts was es noch Peinlicher macht .


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Mai 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Du bist einfach mịnderbemittelt da hilft dir dein Alter auch nichts was es noch Peinlicher macht .



Mit solchen Aussagen solltest Du aber vorsichtiger sein, das wird hier nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## hibana (7. Mai 2017)

Wenns der wahrheit entspricht und ist eh milde ausgedrückt.,selbst wenn es ist ein Forum wenn ich da keine redefreiheit habe dann weis ich es auch nicht ist ja nicht so als hätte ich weist schon.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Mai 2017)

hibana bekommt jetzt erstmal eine Woche Foren-Pause, langsam reichts mir nämlich.

Redefreiheit hört bei Beleidigungen aber auf.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Mai 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> wenn ich da keine redefreiheit habe



Immer wieder herrlich, wie die Beleidigung anderer versucht wird unter den Deckmantel der Redefreiheit zu stellen.

Ich zitiere mal aus dem Grundgesetzt:


> (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. [...]
> (2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.



Besonders Absatz 2 ist in diesem Fall von Bedeutung.
Die Redefreiheit endet nämlich immer dann, wenn sie die persönlichen Rechte eines anderen verletzt.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Mai 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Du bist einfach mịnderbemittelt da hilft dir dein Alter auch nichts was es noch Peinlicher macht .



Eh fahr mal fünf Zacken zurück ? Hackts ? Andere einfach grundlos beleidigen zeigt echt Deinen Reifheitsgrad.


----------



## Wubaron (8. Mai 2017)

Mich lässt Wichter 3 noch immer nicht los. Habe jetzt alle Hauptquests beendet, aber werde sicherlich noch einige Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringen. Überhaupt in Toussaint habe ich viele Nebenquest erst Mal links liegen gelassen.
Ansonsten wüsst ich aber auch nicht was ich spielen sollte. Mich springt aktuell nichts an. Aber vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal genauer hinschauen was es zurzeit so gibt bzw. meine Steam Bibliothekt durchstöbern. 
Nachdem ganzen MassEffect Andromeda Hype habe ich MassEffect 1 angespielt. Bin leider gar nicht warm damit geworden. Weiß auch nicht warum, vielleicht zu wenig Action?!? Es hat mich jedenfalls nicht gepackt und fand es leider stellenweise öde.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eh fahr mal fünf Zacken zurück ? Hackts ? Andere einfach grundlos beleidigen zeigt echt Deinen Reifheitsgrad.


mit dem grundlosen beleidigen hast in dem fall eigentlich du angefangen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (8. Mai 2017)

da ist es keine zwei Monate her, dass ich das erste Mal * SWAT 4 * angespielt hab - trotz der 12 Jahre, die es auf dem Buckel hat, ein klasse Taktik-Shooter - und dann kommt mit * Ready or Not * 2018 sogar ein geistiger Nachfolger
https://youtu.be/98VgvtWORC4

Haben will !


----------



## MichaelG (8. Mai 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mit dem grundlosen beleidigen hast in dem fall eigentlich du angefangen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Wo denn bitte ? Ich habe keinen beleidigt. Lesen sollte helfen.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wo denn bitte ? Ich habe keinen beleidigt. Lesen sollte helfen.



Nun ja ... http://forum.pcgames.de/videospiele...hread-spielt-ihr-gerade-389.html#post10071912

Die feine engl. Art war der Kommentar aber nicht, hm?


----------



## MichaelG (8. Mai 2017)

Mit dem Trollen ? Wenn er die Steilvorlage dafür gibt...


----------



## Taiwez (8. Mai 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich kenne komplette Vollidioten Ü50 und umgekehrt sehr reife Persönlichkeiten Anfang 20. Das ist zwar häufig doch eher andersrum verteilt, aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.



Ach, da werde ich ja ganz rot. [emoji1] 

Also bei den reifen Persönlichkeiten Anfang 20, versteht sich![emoji3]


----------



## Rabowke (8. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mit dem Trollen ? Wenn er die Steilvorlage dafür gibt...


... welche Steilvorlage? 

Ganz ehrlich, das war im Ton vergriffen ... fertig.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Mai 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Ach, da werde ich ja ganz rot. [emoji1]
> 
> Also bei den reifen Persönlichkeiten Anfang 20, versteht sich![emoji3]



... bist du nicht erst 12?

:>


----------



## Taiwez (8. Mai 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... bist du nicht erst 12?
> 
> :>



Meine Mama hat gesagt, ich darf hier schreiben!!!!


----------



## McDrake (8. Mai 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Meine Mama hat gesagt, ich darf hier schreiben!!!!


Deine Mutter lässt bei mir auch immer ganz wüste Worte höre.

So, genug der niveaulosen Sprüche
[emoji14]


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Mai 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Deine Mutter lässt bei mir auch immer ganz wüste Worte höre.



Wundert mich nicht, denn sie ist ja Deine Schwester. 

Sorry, der musste noch raus...


----------



## Taiwez (8. Mai 2017)

Was ist passiert, hab ich die heitere Seniorenrunde hier aus dem Mittagsschlaf gerissen oder wieso wird hier so gegen die Jugend geschossen? [emoji1]

Ihr grantigen Opis!

Ps: ich hab dieses Jahr auch die Hälfte zu 50 geschafft, soooo jung bin ich also auch nicht mehr! [emoji3]


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. Mai 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Was ist passiert, hab ich die heitere Seniorenrunde hier aus dem Mittagsschlaf gerissen oder wieso wird hier so gegen die Jugend geschossen? [emoji1]
> 
> Ihr grantigen Opis!
> 
> Ps: ich hab dieses Jahr auch die Hälfte zu 50 geschafft, soooo jung bin ich also auch nicht mehr! [emoji3]



Bis ca 28/30 bist du es noch,jedenfalls wenn du ein Männchen bist. Danach lebst du nur noch von der Substanz. Was das für Firmen bedeutet dürfte langfristig klar sein


----------



## MichaelG (8. Mai 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Mich lässt Wichter 3 noch immer nicht los. Habe jetzt alle Hauptquests beendet, aber werde sicherlich noch einige Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringen. Überhaupt in Toussaint habe ich viele Nebenquest erst Mal links liegen gelassen.
> Ansonsten wüsst ich aber auch nicht was ich spielen sollte. Mich springt aktuell nichts an. Aber vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal genauer hinschauen was es zurzeit so gibt bzw. meine Steam Bibliothekt durchstöbern.
> Nachdem ganzen MassEffect Andromeda Hype habe ich MassEffect 1 angespielt. Bin leider gar nicht warm damit geworden. Weiß auch nicht warum, vielleicht zu wenig Action?!? Es hat mich jedenfalls nicht gepackt und fand es leider stellenweise öde.



Teert und federt ihn.


----------



## hans-mair (8. Mai 2017)

[Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?

Also ich spiele zurzeit Battlefield 1. Ich find es extrem spannend, vor allem den Multiplayermodus auf meinem rießigen Gaming-TV spiele ich fast jeden Tag  
Bin aber gespannt ob das neue CoD auch so gut wird wie Battlefield 1


----------



## Wynn (9. Mai 2017)

Ich habe soeben die 56 Stunden erreicht bei Mass Effect Andromeda 
Noch ein paar Gefährten Quest und Planeten Quest abschliessen dann werd ich das Finale beginnen.


----------



## Lukecheater (9. Mai 2017)

Gab es bei hibana eigentlich eine Vorgeschichte? Fand ich jetzt nicht wirklich krasser wie das was man sich von langjährigen Forenmitgliedern an anderer Stelle anhören muss.


----------



## Wynn (10. Mai 2017)

@luke Hibana | Rainbow Six Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia

Heute wieder 4 Stunden Mass Effect Andromeda gespielt. Alle Planeten 100% erkundet und alle Nexus Quest abgeschlossen die es gibt - paar Planeten Neben Quest waren defekt - alle Loyalitäts und Surival Quest fertig.

Jetzt gehts ins grosse Finale !


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. Mai 2017)

*The Order 1886*
Mannomann, die Story ist ja mal doof. Besonders natürlich das offene Ende. Aber auch vorher gibt's schon ein paar Logiklücken und Nebenhandlungen, die nie zu Ende erzählt werden. Fühlt sich an wie ein halbes Spiel 
Dazu noch die Kämpfe gegen die Werwölfe, welche allesamt furchtbar sind und in Lagerhäusern stattfinden, in denen die Viecher hinter Kisten hervorspringen, angreifen und sich sofort wieder zurückziehen, wenn man das QTE vermasselt. Dafür ist das Spiel im Kampf gegen die vielen menschlichen Gegner einer der besseren Gears of War-Klone der letzten Jahre. Hat mir dann doch überraschend viel Spaß gemacht, auch wegen Setting und (teils fotorealistischer)  Grafik.

7/10

Jetzt geht's mit *Killzone: Shadow Fall* weiter.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2017)

*Lego Star Wars - The Force Awakens*

Bereits 25 Stunden auf dem Zähler - und macht immer noch Laune. Was aber in erster Linie dem schrulligen Humor zu verdanken ist. Die ganzen Mini-Aufträge sind in der Regel äußerst simpel und schnell geschafft, mag sie aber trotzdem, weil man neben den goldenen Lego-Blöcken auch einen Schuss Wortwitz als Belohnung bekommt. Da komm ich aus dem Grinsen gar nicht raus.

Ob ich allerdings die Ausdauer hab das Spiel wirklich mit 100% zu meistern... Naja, ganz so optimistisch bin ich da nicht, hab ich auch bei keinem einzigen "Assassin's Creed" hinbekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wubaron (10. Mai 2017)

Hab mir jetzt einfach mal Nier Automata gekauft, nachdem ich hier grob einiges darüber gelesen habe. Habe mich absichtlich nicht zu stark informiert. (z.B. Gameplay Videos geschaut). Zum einen wollte ich nicht eine unrealistische Erwartungshaltung aufbauen und zum anderen wollte ich mich auch einfach überraschen lassen. Das zusätzliche informieren kommt bei mir eher nachträglich, wenn ich beim spielen nach mehr Infos giere. 
Bis auf die Mainstream Sachen wie Pokemon habe ich nicht viel mit japansichen Spielen zu tun gehabt. Mit einer Außname: Xenoblade Chronicles auf der Wii. Von daher hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich das selbst ausprobieren muss.

Mit dem Prolog bin ich nun durch und bis jetzt find ich das Spiel echt cool. Mir gefällt das Setting und die Art der Kämpfe. Ist wirklich mal was anderes und erfrischend. Und im Gegensatz zu Peter Bathge stört mich der freizügige Look nicht (siehe seine Kolumne ) Habe mir auch den DLC gekauft, welches u.a. ein freizügiges Outfit bereitstellt. 

Jedenfalls bin ich gespannt wie es weiter geht. Hatte gestern keine Zeit mehr. Aber es sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Ich freu mich.
Ach und zum Kampfsystem: Ich glaub da muss ich mich nochmal schlau machen wie es funktioniert. Ich spiel auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad und bin durch den Prolog gefetzt. Dieser fliegende Roboter hat zum Teil selbst angegriffen und bei ein paar Moves war ich mich nicht sicher ob ich die jetzt ausgelöst habe. Jedenfalls wurden die Gegner schön Platt gemacht. 

Edit: Apropos Kolumne: Wann gibt es wieder eine neue? Die sind echt toll zu lesen und bieten eine gute Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Mai 2017)

Nach über einem Jahr Abstinenz hab ich jetzt endlich mal wieder *Elite Dangerous* ausgepackt. Zusammen mit meinem neuen System hab ich mir auch einen zweiten, permanenten Flugsim-Platz hier eingerichtet, bei dem HOTAS und Ruderpedale dauerhaft stehen bleiben können. Nur Tastatur und Maus muss ich hin- und herschieben, je nachdem, ob ich Rennen fahren will oder fliege. Aber das sind zwei Handgriffe, daher passt das schon.

Wie auch immer: Nach der langen Abwesenheit in Elite Dangerous (das letzte Mal war noch vor Horizons Release) macht es jetzt wieder ne Menge Spaß, auch wenn ich die ersten Stunden damit beschäftigt war, die Steuerung und Grafik optimal einzustellen. Nu sieht das Spiel gut aus, die Steuerung ist noch nicht 100%ig fertig (werde noch mehrfach die Tutorials durchgehen, bevor ich mein eigenes Schiff wieder in Gefahr bringe), aber ich komme so langsam wieder rein. Ryzen und GTX 1070 sei Dank ist auch die Performance trotz 1,5fachem Supersamplung und VR super (sogar in den Stationen). Die Schattenqualität und Details der Planetenoberflächen musste ich zwar etwas reduzieren, aber damit kann ich leben.

Ich fürchte nur, dass ich gemessen an aktuellen Standards bettelarm bin. Ich hab zwei Schiffe, eine Eagle und einen von diesen kleinen Transportern (Name vergessen) und zuletzt war ich dabei, mir mittels Handel und Kopfgeldjagd eine Cobra Mk. III zusammenzusparen (*edit* nen Tag später: Jetzt hab ich eine. Sieht so aus, als wäre Geldverdienen inzwischen deutlich leichter). Ich hab keine Ahnung, was inzwischen an neuen Schiffen dazugekommen ist und was die kosten, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass inzwischen bessere Alternativen zur Cobra gibt. Es gibt auf jeden Fall viel zu tun und bis auf die übertriebenen Lensflares (die sich zu allem Überfluss auch nicht abschalten lassen) bin ich wieder richtig froh, durch's Weltall cruisen zu können.


----------



## Sanador (11. Mai 2017)

*Forza Horizon 3 Hot Wheels*
So Überrascht wie ich über die Ankündigung des Addons war, umso mehr bin ich es, dass es so einen Heidenspass macht über achterbahnartige Strecken mit einem Affenzahn zu düsen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2017)

Mal ne Frage:
Habe ich den Sinn eines Season Pass nicht ganz richtig verstanden... Oder soll ein solcher nicht ausnahmslos alle nach dem Hauptspiel erscheinenden DLCs abdecken?

Mir fiel gerade auf dass bei Lego Star Wars - The Force Awakens eine Mission bei mir nicht verfügbar ist ("The Phantom Limb"), alles andere aber schon... Aber hat eben diese Level-DLC eine Sonderstellung?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oder soll ein solcher nicht ausnahmslos alle nach dem Hauptspiel erscheinenden DLCs abdecken?



Ausnahmslos? Nö. Immer nur das, was der Entwickler als Season Pass-Inhalt festlegt.
Gibt genug Beispiele, wo es mehr DLCs gab als vom Season Pass abgedeckt wurde.
Wenn ich da allein an Borderlands 2 denke.
Da gab es am Ende sogar 2 Season Pässe glaube ich und da war noch immer nicht alles drin.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ausnahmslos? Nö. Immer nur das, was der Entwickler als Season Pass-Inhalt festlegt.
> Gibt genug Beispiele, wo es mehr DLCs gab als vom Season Pass abgedeckt wurde.
> Wenn ich da allein an Borderlands 2 denke.
> Da gab es am Ende sogar 2 Season Pässe glaube ich und da war noch immer nicht alles drin.


Aaaahhh... Okay. Danke. Hab mir nie einen SP geholt, in diesem Falle war dieser aber automatisch drin.


----------



## Rising-Evil (11. Mai 2017)

"spielen" würde ich's nicht nennen, eher ein "Trial & Error" bei * STALKER -Lost Alpha * 
Egal, was ich versuch - ich kann (mit Steam-Overlay) weder ein neues Spiel starten noch eins laden - zum Aus-der-Haut-fahren, das Ganze !


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. Mai 2017)

Like aus Mitgefühl.


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda blind zu 100% durchgespielt in 70 Stunden

Wie in Dragon Age Inquisation ist der Bösewicht etwas fade. Dragon Age Inquisation hatte den Bonus das man Charaktere aus den Vorgänger Spielen wiedersieht und es in einen zeitlich übersichtlichen Rahmen spielt.

Das Kampfsystem ist besser als bei Dragon Age Inquisation.  Storymässig wurde ich sehr gut unterhalten da ich jeden Text las, jeden Audiolog anhört und jede Nebenquest machte.


Spoiler



Es gibt im Spiel soviele Anspielungen auf Mass Effect Triologie die werden aber einen nicht auf dem Silber Tablett gelifert



Hätte EA wie andere Firmen nicht bei der Qualitätsicherung auf dem PC gespart hätte das Spiel nicht so einen schlechten Ruf gehabt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Mai 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Edit: Apropos Kolumne: Wann gibt es wieder eine neue? Die sind echt toll zu lesen und bieten eine gute Diskussionsgrundlage.



Bald. Ich sag meiner Muse Bescheid, die soll sich mit der Inspiration ein bisschen beeilen


----------



## Wubaron (12. Mai 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ausnahmslos? Nö. Immer nur das, was der Entwickler als Season Pass-Inhalt festlegt.
> Gibt genug Beispiele, wo es mehr DLCs gab als vom Season Pass abgedeckt wurde.
> Wenn ich da allein an Borderlands 2 denke.
> Da gab es am Ende sogar 2 Season Pässe glaube ich und da war noch immer nicht alles drin.



Bei Anno 2205 hat Ubisoft / Blue Byte versucht den DLC "Frontiers" nicht als Teil des Season Pass zu verkaufen. Sie sind damit grandios gescheitert. Nach einem Mega Shitstorm wurde der DLC doch Teil des Season Pass. News dazu

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob bei der Season Pass Beschreibung so was wie "...alle DLC..." stand. Der Pass hat jedenfalls nicht beschrieben wieviele DLCs es beinhaltet. Daher kann die Empörung wirklich gerechtfertig gewesen sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Mai 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bald. Ich sag meiner Muse Bescheid, die soll sich mit der Inspiration ein bisschen beeilen


Kein Nachtreten aufs auf Eis gelegt Mass Effect?
Peter... Geht's dir gut?? [emoji50] 

[emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. Mai 2017)

muss noch schnell einen Rant loswerden - ist zwar schon ein paar Wochen her, dass ich's deinstalliert hab, aber trotzdem - * The Evil Within * - Herrgott, ist das Spiel zum Kotzen !
Eine absurd, abgefuckte Story, brutal frustrierende Boss-Fights - das Ding erreicht nirgendwo auch nur im Ansatz die Klasse eines * Dead Space * oder *Resident Evil 4 * 
→ Hände weg !


----------



## Taiwez (12. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kein Nachtreten aufs auf Eis gelegt Mass Effect?
> Peter... Geht's dir gut?? [emoji50]
> 
> [emoji1]
> ...



Wenn es dich stört, das von Peter's Seite noch nichts kam, kann ich gerne für ihn einspringen. [emoji3]


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2017)

ich habe jetzt mal endlich in Torchlight 2 rein gefunden und weiß gerade nicht
ich bin jetzt 15h drin, aber es fühlt sich viel länger an und ich bin mir nicht unbedingt sicher, ob das etwas gutes ist


----------



## Taiwez (12. Mai 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt mal endlich in Torchlight 2 rein gefunden und weiß gerade nicht
> ich bin jetzt 15h drin, aber es fühlt sich viel länger an und ich bin mir nicht unbedingt sicher, ob das etwas gutes ist



Damit bist du nicht alleine, mir ging es genauso. Hast du den ersten Teil gespielt? Da war die Balance in meinen Augen etwas besser als im zweiten Teil.


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Mai 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> muss noch schnell einen Rant loswerden - ist zwar schon ein paar Wochen her, dass ich's installiert hab, aber trotzdem - * The Evil Within * - Herrgott, ist das Spiel zum Kotzen !
> Eine absurd, abgefuckte Story, brutal frustrierende Boss-Fights - das Ding erreicht nirgendwo auch nur im Ansatz die Klasse eines * Dead Space * oder *Resident Evil 4 *
> → Hände weg !



Ja, TEW ist wirklich nichts für schwache Nerven und wirklich nur für Hardcore-Gamer gedacht. Die Kapitel mit den Endlos-Ballereien gingen mir ziemlich auf die Nerven, die wo man mit Schleichen durch kam fand ich hingegen richtig gut. Die Bosse sind halt so ne Sache, alle ziemlich fies, mit der richtigen Taktik und Übung aber dennoch zu schaffen.

Aber ich stimme Dir zu, Dead Space und Resi 4 waren um Welten besser. Ich kann die 90 % Wertungen für TEW bis heute nicht verstehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ja, TEW ist wirklich nichts für schwache Nerven und wirklich nur für Hardcore-Gamer gedacht. Die Kapitel mit den Endlos-Ballereien gingen mir ziemlich auf die Nerven, die wo man mit Schleichen durch kam fand ich hingegen richtig gut. Die Bosse sind halt so ne Sache, alle ziemlich fies, *mit der richtigen Taktik und Übung aber dennoch zu schaffen*.
> 
> Aber ich stimme Dir zu, Dead Space und Resi 4 waren um Welten besser. Ich kann die 90 % Wertungen für TEW bis heute nicht verstehen.



Das ist doch eigentlich gutes Spieldesign, wenn man sich Gedanken machen muss und Taktiken anwenden muss, um da durchzukommen. 
Es muss ja nicht immer alles total platt sein.


----------



## Wynn (13. Mai 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt mal endlich in Torchlight 2 rein gefunden und weiß gerade nicht
> ich bin jetzt 15h drin, aber es fühlt sich viel länger an und ich bin mir nicht unbedingt sicher, ob das etwas gutes ist



Hauptstory 20 Stunden - Spiel komplett 70 Stunden

Ich wurde gut unterhalten von torchlight 2 es war damals für viele leute das bessere diablo weil teil 3 viele anfangsschwierigkeiten hatte und das auktionshaus und so


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. Mai 2017)

Meinem Empfinden nach hat sich Torchlight 2 auch arg lange hingezogen. War sehr froh, als es vorbei war. Besonders dieser Akt im Sumpf ... öööööde.


----------



## Shorty484 (13. Mai 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist doch eigentlich gutes Spieldesign, wenn man sich Gedanken machen muss und Taktiken anwenden muss, um da durchzukommen.
> Es muss ja nicht immer alles total platt sein.



Ja, aber wie gesagt, die ganzen Fließband-Gegner-plätten-Abschnitte ziehen das ansonsten gut gelungene Spiel weit nach unten. Und diese Kapitel sind leider in der Mehrzahl. Resi 4 hat auch viele Gegner, aber es wirkt halt besser verteilt und ausbalanciert. Klar macht das Suchen nach der passenden Taktik die Bosse interessant, aber wenn man von einem Boss 7 mal in Folge fast instant gekillt wird, endet das in Frust und nicht in Motivation.

Und genau die Passagen, wo man sich durchschleichen kann, den richtigen Weg suchen muss, sind das Beste am Spiel. Und davon gibts zu wenige.

Das Spiel ist ja deswegen nicht schlecht, aber es ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich überbewertet worden.


----------



## Homerlos (13. Mai 2017)

Mit einiger Verspätung (zwei Monate!) hab ich jetzt auch mal mein letztes und für mich am wenigsten interessantes Geburtstagsgeschenk ausprobiert: Infinite Warfare. Uff...
Zuerst einmal: Ich verstehe mich selber als Fan der Call of Duty-Reihe. Zumindest bis Modern Warfare 2 (der Multiplayer dort ist tatsächlich spielbar!). Ab da...nein. Einfach nein. Ich drücke F, um der Reihe Respekt zu zollen. Trotzdem habe ich die Singleplayer fast schon genossen, zumindest mehr als die von Battlefield, und hatte in den Multyplayern immer, ausgenommen Ghosts, Spaß.
Und jetzt Infinite Warfare. Und ich muss sagen: Joa, geht schlimmer. Also, es ist kein gutes Spiel, aber ein akzeptables COD. Im Vergleich zu Black Ops 3 (In Ordnung) und Advanced Warfare (Kevin hats auch nicht gerettet.) zumindest.

Anfangen mit dem umnwichtigstem: Singleplayer. Yay!
Zusammengefasst besteht der gesamte Singleplayer aus folgendem: Schießen, Jon Snow kuckt traurig, mehr schießen, USA USA!, auf Roboter schießen, Weltraum, schießen, USA USA!, Ende.
Wichtig ist es, jede Cutscene zu überspringen, sonst schmilzt das Hirn. Ansonsten gibt es viel zu viel rausreißen durch Skripts, aber solides Gunplay und weil ich konstant nichts ernst genommen hatte, war auch ein bisschen Spaß drin.
Der Multiplayer ist solide fur das was es sein will, aber kein Kaufgrund. Ganz und gar nicht. Alle Teile davor (außer Ghosts, weil Ghosts ist grauenhaft) haben einen besseren, oder eher weniger schlechten Multiplayer. Ich sehe keinen Grund, den MP zu spie-äääh...nicht mit einem MG oder irgendeiner anderen Automatikwaffe rumzurennnen. Einfach RAW nehmen und schießend durchrennen. Macht kaum Spaß und ist erschreckend Anspruchslos.
Der Zombiemodus hingegen ist ziemlich gut. Schlicht, weil er sich nicht ernstnimmt. Man könnte fast meinen, die Entwickler hatten ein paar Tage lang keinen Bock auf Activision und haben die Sau rausgelassen. Im Koop hatte ich sogar für ein paar Stunden Spaß. Hat fast die verlorenen Nerven wiedergutgemacht, die das Finden von Koop-Partnern aufgebraucht hat. Aber nur fast.

Und nachdem ich den Singleplayer durch hatte, der Zombiemodus langweilig wurde und im Multiplayer Level 10 erreicht habe, habe ich angefangen, die Panzerbüchsen, Sandstürme und Karabiner zu vermissen, hab Battlefield 1 angschmissen und war besser unterhalten. Seit Battlefield 3 hat mich Activision gebrochen. Trotz Hardline.

Unter den drei großen FPS-Titeln (Battlefield 1 und Titanfall 2) ist Infinite Warfare mit Abstand der schlechteste. Ich würde gern schreiben warum Titanfall 2 das beste ist, aber dazu hab ich keine Zeit. (Kurz gesagt macht Titanfall 2 alles richtig, was Infinite Warfare falsch - oder gar nicht - macht.) Es verdient all den Hass nicht wirklich, ist aber auch keine 20 Euro wert. Aber für ein Gesche- obwohl, The Last Of Us Remastered und Stephen Hawkings Kurze Geschichte der Zeit waren bessere Geschenke.
Man kann Infinite Warfare spielen, wenn man es schon aus irgendwelchen Gründen hat, aber kaufen...nö. So gut wie alle wichtigen FPS auf dem Markt sind besser.

Ich hoffe ernsthaft, Slegdehammer hat Infinity Ward beim scheitern zugeschaut und gelernt. Glaube ich aber nicht, so wie man sich bei dem Anküdingungs-Dings hauptsächlich selbst für die total originelle Vergangenheits-Szenario-Idee gefeiert hat.  Und ich mag es nicht, wenn sich Entwickler selbst feiern, besonders bei einer langsam aber sicher sterbenden Serie wie Call Of Duty. Also, Sledgehammer, verwirrt die 12jährigen mit alten Waffen und Taktik, macht die HP-Regeneration langsamer und macht die Zeit in der euer Spiel...spielt (?) relevant. (Battlefield 1 TELEFONMAST!) Bitte.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Mai 2017)

Nachdem ich vor einigen Tagen meinen neu eingerichteten FluSi-Platz mit Elite Dangerous eingeweiht habe (inzwischen hab ich ne gut ausgerüstete Cobra Mk. III + etwa 1,4 Millionen Credits zusätzlich, Geldverdienen ist definitiv einfacher, als vor Horizons), hab ich jetzt mal *DCS World* angetestet und bin mit meiner *P-51D Mustang* ein wenig rumgeflogen ... geiel! Es gibt nur einen Punkt, wo ich sagen muss, dass ich echt am kämpfen bin: Die Einstellung der Steuerung. Ernsthaft: Sowas unintuitives und sinnlos kompliziertes hab ich selten gesehen. Und nein, ich meine nicht die Steuerung an sich (ist nunmal ne Hardcore-Sim, die soll komplex sein), sondern das Einstellen der Steuerung. Ich hab hier sieben oder acht verschiedene Controller gleichzeitig am Rechner angeschlossen und das Spiel teilt einfach mal ganz random jedem davon irgendwelche Funktionen zu, egal ob HOTAS (da darf es ruhig), X-Box Controller (nutze ich eh nicht) oder Lenkrad und Ganghebel. Diesen Knoten aus sinnlos verknüften Steuerungszuordnungen zu entwirren wird mich ohne zu übertreiben Stunden kosten.

Das Fliegen an sich ist aber einfach nur mega! Die Performance ist gut, ganz selten ist ein leichtes Ruckeln zu spüren, aber ich muss die Einstellungen eh noch ein wenig optimieren, die relativ hoch eingestellt sind + Supersampling. Die Cockpitinstrumente sind trotz VR gut lesbar, die Immersion ist großartig, von Motion Sickness keine Spur (ich bin aber halt auch schon ein paar Jahre dabei, was VR angeht, wenn auch hauptsächlich in Sachen Rennsimulationen). Und auch die Außenwelt sieht trotz der vergleichsweise niedrigen Auflösung des Headsets ziemlich gut aus. Ein wenig Supersampling mit Kantenglättung zur Minimierung von Kantenflimmern wirkt da wahre Wunder. Und als jemand, der früher häufiger in kleineren Sportflugzeugen mitgeflogen ist (natürlich keine Mustang) muss ich sagen: Das ganze ist zumindest in Sachen optischer Immersion schon verdammt nah dran. Die G-Kräfte kann man aber natürlich nicht simulieren, da ist das reine Gefühl des Fliegens schon noch ein ganzes Stück von der Realität entfernt. Aber ohne sündhaft teures Motionsystem (das auch nur Rotation und keine andauernden G-Kräfte simulieren kann) ist das wohl das realistischste Fluggefühl, das man außerhalb eines echten Flugzeugs oder professionellen Flugsimulators in den eigenen vier Wänden erreichen kann.

Ich denke gerade auch darüber nach, mir noch *IL-2 Battle of Stalingrad* zu kaufen ... hups, jetzt ist es passiert, Download läuft  Erstmal aber nur Basiscontent, weitere Flugzeuge gönne ich mir, wenn mir die Sim gefällt, evtl. beim nächsten Steamsale.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2017)

Mittlerweile gibt es für mich in "Lego Star Wars - The Force Awakens" kaum noch was zu tun. Alle Quests erledigt, einzig die restlichen 15 Goldblöcke von insgesamt 254 fehlen mir. Hab aber keine große Lust die Story-Missionen extra deswegen nochmal abzugrasen.

Darum wurde gestern fix mal "Assassin's Creed - Rogue" installiert. Nanu? Nur ein einziger Datenträger?? Muss wohl um einiges kürzer sein als "Black Flag", kann mir aber nur recht sein wenn das zutreffen sollte. Der Hass auf die Seekämpfe ist auch nach dem Edward Kenway-Kapitel vor Jahren gleich geblieben. 

Kleine Hoffnung gibt mir noch die Story rund um Shay Cormac, könnte sich ja vielleicht als interessant erweisen... Anders der Gegenwartsplot, welcher genauso beschissen umgesetzt zu sein scheint wie bei "Black Flag".

Optisch wie akustisch ganz nett, allerdings war es im Nachhinein doch ein Fehler letztes Jahr das Prachtstück "Unity" vorgezogenen zu haben. "Rogue" sieht nun im Direktvergleich fast schon "nur gewöhnlich" aus und haut mit seiner Präsentation nicht mehr um. Ist schon ein gewaltiger Sprung den die AnvilNext-Engine mit dem Arno-Part gemacht hat. [emoji15] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wubaron (15. Mai 2017)

Neben Nier Automata habe ich nun angefangen Xenoblade Chronicles auf dem new 3DS zu spielen. Wie ich in meinem letzten Beitrag erwähnt hatte, habe ich den Titel bereits auf der Wii gespielt. Durch das Posting hab ich mir selber wieder Lust drauf gemacht und vorallem weil ich leider das Spiel nicht durchgespielt hatte. Mangels Wii habe ich mir das jetzt für den new 3DS gekauft. 
Grafisch ist das auf dem kleinen Bildschirm zwar fast schon ne Zumutung, aber die Geschichte, die Spielelemente und vorallem der Sound sind super. 
Aber sehr schade, dass sie komplett die Möglichkeit der Touch Bedienung ignoriert haben. Dabei ist der Touch Bildschirm z.B. fürs Inventar super geeignet. Und nicht mal der Platz wird ordentlich genutzt. Fast alles spielt sich auf dem oberen Bildschirm ab, sodass vieles noch enger wirkt. 
Wenn man sich aber daran gewöhnt hat, dann kommt man trotzdem gut zurecht und erlebt ein tolles Spiel.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Mai 2017)

Und jetzt hab ich auch mit *IL-2 Sturmovik - Battle of Stalingrad* losgelegt. Nach meiner langen Flightsim-Abstinenz musste ich erstmal wieder ein wenig reinkommen, Starts und Landungen üben (das Rollen am Boden mit der BF-109 ist wirklich eine Qual), aber es macht Spaß. Dennoch bin ich ein wenig enttäuscht. Nicht unbedingt vom Fliegen, aber in Sachen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Ein paar mehr Grafikoptionen (vor allem für die etwas verwaschene Distanzdarstellung der Landschaften) wären schon nett gewesen und warum man in der Kampagne nur zwei Presets als Realismusoptionen auswählen kann, weiß ich auch nicht. Außerdem würde ich mir wünschen, die Wahl zu haben, Navigationssymbole nur auf der Karte anzeigen zu lassen, aber nicht im eigentlichen Spielbildschirm. Man kann's aber scheinbar nur entweder für beides oder für keines einschalten. Hab mir das Ein-/Aus daher mal auf ne Taste vom Schubregler gelegt. Ist zwar nur ein Kompromiss, aber er funktioniert. Flugzeuge sind gut gemacht, auch wenn ich ein wenig die Anklickbarkeit des Cockpits vermisse, das es z. B. in DCS gibt. Auf die Weise müsste ich weniger Tasten auf der Tastatur belegen, was auf jeden Fall recht komfortabel wäre. Ein wenig ärgerlich: Aus irgendeinem Grund hat das UI selbst in seiner minimalistischsten Form enormen Einfluss auf die Performance. Auch das hab ich mir auf nen Knopf gelegt, damit ich einschalten kann, falls es wirklich benötigt wird.

Alles in allem wirkt das Ding irgendwie, obwohl es schon eine Weile auf dem Markt ist, wie ein Early Access Titel. Im Kern gut, im Details wirkt einiges aber unfertig und ein wenig undurchdacht. Hab gehört, es sollen bald neue dynamische Kampagnen kommen, da werde ich dann sicher meinen Spaß dran haben.


----------



## Sanador (16. Mai 2017)

Obwohl ich *Red Dead Redemption* schon auf der PS3 hab, habe ich mir nun die deutlich bessere Xbox360-Version auf dem Marketplace für die Xbox One gekauft. Für 11,99 Euro geht es auch in Ordnung.
Zwar hab ich nun erst die ersten 30-60 Minuten hinter mir, doch das tolle Western-Feeling packt einen sofort wieder.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Mai 2017)

Immer noch Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 - Nach 33 h immer noch mitten im Akt 2. Das Spiel macht echt Laune. Bin aber auch ein Komplettist und gehe den Titel ruhig an. Hab gerade die Drohnenherausforderungen für Gebiet 1 und 2 abgeschlossen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2017)

Gestern wieder 3 Stunden "Assassin's Creed - Rogue" gerissen. Stehe wohl kurz vorm Schluss der 2. von insgesamt 5 Erinnerungssequenzen. 

Bisherige Eindrücke:

Pro:
- Shay hat mehr Profil als Edward, finde es spannend wie er mit den Taten des Assassinen-Ordens hadert
- bisher relativ wenig aufgezwungene Seekämpfe
- das Eismeer gefällt mir (zumindest besser als die Karibik), was mich selbst überrascht. Hübscher Effekt auch wenn man Eisberge sprengt und so eine gefährliche Welle auslöst 

Contra:
- sehr schwacher Soundtrack. Vielleicht der schwächste der ganzen Serie
- Aufträge zu Wasser wie auch an Land sing arg kurz, teilweise furchtbar einfach und ideenlos
- enttäuschend kleine Hafenstädte (aber glücklicherweise auch keine überdimensionierte Seekarte, sehe das als ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit ^^)

Zwischenfazit:
Den maritimen Teil des Spiels werde ich auch hier nicht lieben lernen, die Story erfüllt seine Motivator-Aufgabe aber wesentlich besser als "Black Flag". Also bis jetzt gar nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. Mai 2017)

da ich mal wissen wollte, warum das jeder anno 2001 so abgefeiert hat, hab ich kurzerhand mal * Halo * angepackt - und siehe da, das hatte seine Gründe.
Zum einen die Grafik - für damalige Verhältnisse sehr beeindruckend - zum anderen Gunplay - und jetzt weiß ich auch warum jeder heiß wird, wenn's heißt "Bungie kreiert einen neuen Shooter" - absolut gelungen, alleine die Animation an und um den Master Chief sind echt gut.
Auch die Story um den namensgebenden "Halo" ist gut inszeniert, nur sind manche Levels zu eng, bzw. optisch nicht sehr abwechslungsreich.

So gut sich das liest, so sehr ärgerts mich dass die Reihe ab Teil 3 XBox-exklusiv ist :/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Mai 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> da ich mal wissen wollte, warum das jeder anno 2001 so abgefeiert hat, hab ich kurzerhand mal * Halo * angepackt - und siehe da, das hatte seine Gründe.
> Zum einen die Grafik - für damalige Verhältnisse sehr beeindruckend - zum anderen Gunplay - und jetzt weiß ich auch warum jeder heiß wird, wenn's heißt "Bungie kreiert einen neuen Shooter" - absolut gelungen, alleine die Animation an und um den Master Chief sind echt gut.
> Auch die Story um den namensgebenden "Halo" ist gut inszeniert, nur sind manche Levels zu eng, bzw. optisch nicht sehr abwechslungsreich.
> 
> So gut sich das liest, so sehr ärgerts mich dass die Reihe ab Teil 3 XBox-exklusiv ist :/


Umso bedauerlicher dass Microsoft es nicht auf die Kette kriegt die HD-Remakes von Teil 1+2 für Win10 rauszuhauen.

Aber seltsam dass sie es bei "Gears of War" konnten. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Umso bedauerlicher dass Microsoft es nicht auf die Kette kriegt die HD-Remakes von Teil 1+2 für Win10 rauszuhauen.
> 
> Aber seltsam dass sie es bei "Gears of War" konnten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Liegt in dem Falle vielleicht auch an Bungie ? Würde mir die Halo-Reihe jedenfalls dann sofort kaufen wenn es alle Teile für PC geben würde. So habe ich aus den Gründen bislang auf einen Kauf verzichtet.

PS: Aktuell läuft bei mir immer noch Sniper Ghost Warrior 3. Bislang 38 h gezockt. Bin am Anfang von Akt 3. Nur noch 1 Interest Point auf dieser Teilmap (Unter Wasser in Nähe des Staudamms) ist offen. Beim Fähigkeitenbaum sind nur noch 2 Fähigkeiten (1 x Krieger und 1 x Geist) offen. Hierfür fehlen mir noch 3 bzw. 4 Punkte. Der Rest ist bereits freigeschaltet. Der Großteil der Waffen steht ebenfalls bereits zur Verfügung.

Keine Mission von Akt 3 wurde gestartet. Das Spiel macht unheimlichen Spaß. Kann die negativen Bewertungen von einigen Testern und Spielern jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehen. Der Patchservice funktioniert ebenfalls. Die gröbsten Schnitzer sind rausgepatcht (bis vor dem letzten Patch war es z.B. nicht möglich, Leichen zu transportieren/wegräumen). Jetzt funktioniert das schon. 

Ansonsten gab es bislang nur 1 wirklich essentiellen Bug. Einer der Most Wanted ist einfach "weg" (Ivan Krustchev). Ist der Most Wanted aus dem Areal Daitbora Anwesen. Das ist ein Areal (eine Art "Neubaugebiet" bestehend aus 2 Wohnblocks) in Akt 1. Hatte den Typen während einer Hauptmission gekillt gehabt (2. oder 3. Etage in einem der Wohnblocks im Bad) und wurde aber kurz darauf (aufgrund Unaufmerksamkeit von meiner Seite) selbst gekillt. Nun steht er in der Most Wanted Liste immer noch unter "offen" drin d.h. ich soll den Typen immer noch killen, der respawnt aber auch nicht wieder obwohl er auf der Map als "anwesend" angezeigt wird (eine kleine Krone auf weißem Untergrund). Somit dürfte die Trophy leider in diesem Durchlauf leider nicht funktionieren.

Und es gibt wohl mit dem Tastenblock Ins/Del/Pos1/Ende u.s.w. (bzw. speziell der Taste Entfernen) und der Enter-Taste beim Benutzen Probleme. Diese beiden Tasten nutze ich z.B. aufgrund günstiger Lage für mich (spiele mit Pfeiltastensteuerung) für die FunktionenStealthkill/Meelee (Entf-Taste) bzw. für Benutzen (Enter-Taste). Man kann diese Tasten zwar belegen und die funktionieren auch bei den "normalen" Standard-Funktionen aber für spezielle Optionen/Funktionen die auch auf die gleiche Taste angewiesen sind und wo es bei der Bedienung darum geht die Taste gedrückt zu halten geht das auf einmal nicht. Z.B. für die Funktion "Minen entschärfen" wäre z.B. die Enter-Taste zuständig (die Taste muß dazu für diese Funktion gehalten und gezielt losgelassen werden) bzw. für Leiche abtransportieren/wegräumen wäre es die Entf-Taste (dito Taste halten zum Leiche aufnehmen). Beide Tasten gehen für diese speziellen Funktionen aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht (Probleme mit der Tastenresponse o.ä.?). Keine Ahnung. Aber mit der Taste Entf kann ich z.B. ansonsten problemlos meine Stealthkills machen und mit der Enter-Taste in das Fahrzeug ein- oder daraus aussteigen oder Kisten öffnen. 

Das ist aber nur ein kleiner Schwachpunkt. Sonst ist das Spiel wirklich top. Mit absoluten Abstand der bislang beste Teil der Sniper Ghost Warrior-Reihe. Kein Vergleich zum imho komplett vermurksten 2. Teil.

Von mir eine definitive Kaufempfehlung. Und ich hoffe darauf, daß das Spiel erfolgreich genug ist, damit ein Nachfolger kommt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Liegt in dem Falle vielleicht auch an Bungie ? Würde mir Halo jedenfalls dann kaufen wenn es alle Teile für PC geben würde.


Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat Microsoft nach wie vor die Rechte an Halo, auch nach der Trennung von Bungie im Jahr 2007. Ergo kein Hindernis.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Booman90 (18. Mai 2017)

Nach zwei Monaten Pause mal wieder aktiv Overwatch spielen. Versuche noch vor seasonende auf Diamond zu kommen,... gestern lief es allerdings nicht so pralle. 

Nebenbei immer wieder mal das neue Dead Cells. Macht einfach unglaublich Spaß durch die Dungeons zu jagen und die ganzen Gegner zu fällen.  Und ende des Monats kommt der erste Contentpatch, und dann auch endlich mit Achievements. 

Was jzz allerdings schon seit 3 Tagen zu meiner Pile of Shame hinzugekommen ist, ist Prey. Habs letzte Woche insgesamt 10 Stunden gespielt, aber irg wie hab ich es dann liegen gelasssen. Ich hoffe ich kann mich am kommenden WE aufraffen es weiterzuspielen.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat Microsoft nach wie vor die Rechte an Halo, auch nach der Trennung von Bungie im Jahr 2007. Ergo kein Hindernis.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ach die sind getrennt ? Hab ich nicht gewußt. Dachte die wären noch zusammen. Na dann verstehe ich das in der Tat nicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Mai 2017)

Mal wieder ein bischen gesiedelt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...dabei fiel mir auf, dass die Nubier weisse Träger und Arbeiter haben. Nur die Soldaten sind schwarz. War das schon damals ein politisches Statement? Hab eigentlich nie drüber nachgedacht, aber es ist schon unrealistisch^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Mai 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> ...dabei fiel mir auf, dass die Nubier weisse Träger und Arbeiter haben.



Sklaven aus Ägypten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Mai 2017)

*Assassin's Creed - Rogue*

Jupp! Gefällt mir mit jeder weiteren Spielstunde definitiv besser als* Black Flag*. Das Lissabon-Level hat man schön inszeniert, die Story findet mit der 3. Sequenz eine schöne Wende, und ab genau dort bietet mir *Rogue* genau das was ich von einem AC will: Eine große Stadt mit hohen Bauten, vielen Nebenaufträgen, einfach mehr Leben. New York ist auch angenehm groß. Da wird der Spielzeit-Tacho wohl doch höher steigen als anfangs vermutet. ^^

Und Shay würde ich schon jetzt als einen der am besten ausgearbeiteten AC-Protagonisten zählen.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2017)

Immer noch Sniper Ghost Warrior 3. Das Spiel ist vom Umfang her im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern ein Monster.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Mai 2017)

Heute ist der Ready to Race DLC für Assetto Corsa erschienen. 

Assetto Corsa - Ready To Race Pack on Steam

Der neue Patch 1.14 kam auch gleich mit dazu und verbessert die KI massiv! Die Offline Rennen gegen die KI sind nun wirklich super. 

Hier mal ein Video zu einem 10 Runden Rennen in Bahrain mit der neuen KI. Der Kampf mit dem Lambo war hart. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADBQEDCrwxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Mai 2017)

Heute wieder was Nettes gestartet was auch Junior sehen darf (*Assassin's Creed* bleibt für ihn noch mindestens 8 Jahre tabu ): *Punch Club*.

Interessanter Mix aus Charakter-Management und leichter Wirtschaftssimulation mit einer Portion Underdog-Boxer-Story a la Rocky. 

Hab dabei total die Zeit vergessen, schwupps, waren eben fast 2 1/2 Stunden weg. Vor allem der Retro-Look hat es mir angetan, bringt leichtes SNES-Feeling. Und auch toll wie hier aus diversen Film- und TV-Popkulturen zitiert wird. Teenage Mutant Turtles hier, Fight Club dort, dann eben die Stallone-Reihe... Herrlich.

Edit:
5,6 Stunden heute. Hat nen ungeahnten Suchtfaktor. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (20. Mai 2017)

Gleichmal zwei Betas angespielt - zum einen Charlie in * Rising Storm 2 - Vietnam * bekämpft. Schicke Grafik und endlich mal wieder ein Szenario nach meinem Geschmack.
Napalm, 60-er Jahre Soundtrack, Flammenwerfer - Yeah !

Auf der anderen Seite * LAWBREAKERS *
Quasi ein Mix zwischen Unreal Tournament + Overwatch 
→ Schnelle Multiplayer-Action mit verschiensten Klassen samt Fähigkeiten & Ultis 
Optisch ein echter Hingucker - nur bleibt die Frage, ob der Spielspaß nicht irgendwann auf der Strecke bleibt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Mai 2017)

Ich kleb gerade in Soldier of Fortune, das wurde neulich irgendwo erwähnt, ich hab ausprobiert ob es noch läuft, und nun ertappe ich mich dabei, es durchzuspielen, obwohl ich in letzter Zeit kein dicker Shooterfreund bin....hab sogar Doom links liegen lassen. Interessant. Aber nein, der Gewaltfaktor ist nicht der Grund für die Motivation....vielleicht ist es einfach so, dass Raven damals recht gut Spiele inszenieren konnte.....Star Trek Voyager Elite Force hatte auch nen guten Handlungsfaden für einen Shooter.


----------



## golani79 (20. Mai 2017)

*The Order 1886*

Hab ich mir für 15€ in nem Deal geholt - jetzt wo ich durch bin, wäre es mir rückblickend aber auch mehr wert gewesen. 

Es ist halt mehr eine interaktive Geschichte, als ein wirkliches Spiel und die QTEs hätte man sich ein wenig sparen können. 

Ansonsten fand ich es ziemlich unterhaltsam und gut gemacht.
Stil, Grafik, Soundtrack sehr gut - das Storytelling und die Lore waren auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. 

Für einen möglichen Nachfolger würde ich mir wünschen, dass vlt das Kampfsystem ein wenig überarbeitet wird, so dass man mehr Freiheiten hat und dafür auf QTEs verzichtet wird.

Ansonsten, wenn man über das seichte Gameplay hinwegsehen kann, ist das Spiel durchaus empfehlenswert!


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Mai 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Star Trek Voyager Elite Force hatte auch nen guten Handlungsfaden für einen Shooter.



Einer der ganz wenigen Shooter, die ich mochte. Ich hab's sogar mehrfach durchgespielt. 

Und das, obwohl Voyager diejenige Star-Trek-Serie gewesen ist, die mir am wenigsten gefallen hat...


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Mai 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> *The Order 1886*
> 
> Hab ich mir für 15€ in nem Deal geholt


Für einen ähnlichen Preis hatte ich es neulich auch im Einkaufswagen, hab es aber wieder rausgehauen - ich bin extrem allergisch gegen QTEs, in Uncharted geht das ja noch, aber dort? Ich weiss nicht, ob ich es mir noch hole.


----------



## golani79 (20. Mai 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Für einen ähnlichen Preis hatte ich es neulich auch im Einkaufswagen, hab es aber wieder rausgehauen - ich bin extrem allergisch gegen QTEs, in Uncharted geht das ja noch, aber dort? Ich weiss nicht, ob ich es mir noch hole.


Die QTEs halten sich eigentlich einigermaßen in Grenzen - finde nur, dass man die Szenen halt auch anders bzw besser hätte lösen können. Da hätte es dann aber wohl ein ausgefeilteres Kampfsystem gebraucht.

Ansonsten wie gesagt, ziemlich solide und atmosphärisch. Wenn man das Setting mag und gerne gut inszenierte Geschichten mit super Optik präsentiert bekommt, kann man mit 15€ eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen bei dem Spiel.

Hab ca. 11-12 Stunden dafür gebraucht (Platin)


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Mai 2017)

Order fand ich damals ziemlich cool

@Topic: Das Spiel der tausend Tode





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6txSU3q5TFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2017)

Ich spiel derzeit nach ewig langer Pause Sleeping Dogs Uncut mit Dlcs und häng jetzt richtig drinne fest ^^

Damals in einen shop noch einen ROW Key bekommen und das deutsche sleeping dogs löschen gelassen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Mai 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Order fand ich damals ziemlich cool
> 
> @Topic: Das Spiel der tausend Tode
> 
> ...


Bist du das in der Ecke?!


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2017)

laut channel info ist er es ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> laut channel info ist er es ^^


Scheint so... Interessant, mal das Gesicht dazu zu sehen. ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Mai 2017)

ay, bin ich


----------



## McDrake (21. Mai 2017)

Bin am* Castle of Illusion* spielen
(Nachmals Danke für den Key @ MichaelG)

Bin ziemlich flott durchgekommen.
Wohl nur 3-4 x wirklich gestorben.
Einige Passagen waren bisschen tricky, aber schnell lernbar.
Bin jetzt nach ca 2.5 Stunden Spielzeit bei der bösen Hexe.

Aber der Schlusskampf treibt mich grad ein wenig ins nervöse Zucken:
Einerseits ist die Taktik relativ simpel, andererseits kann es nach einem Fehler dazu führen, dass man dann gleich 3 x getroffen wird...
im Vergleich zum Rest des Spiels zwei Stufen schwerer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin ziemlich flott durchgekommen.
> Wohl nur 3-4 x wirklich gestorben.
> Einige Passagen waren bisschen tricky, aber schnell lernbar.
> Bin jetzt nach ca 2.5 Stunden Spielzeit bei der bösen Hexe.


Jepp. Wirklich umfangreich ist es nicht, weil dieses Remake sich exakt an die Level-Anzahl des Sega-Originals hält. Keine weiteren Zusatzlevels oder anderer Content der das Spiel auch nur ansatzweise größer macht. Schade, wo die Technik und die Mechanik zu gefallen wissen.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Booman90 (22. Mai 2017)

Gestern mal ein SL 1 in Dark Souls 3 gestartet und die ersten drei Bosse gelegt. Mal gucken wie ich mich bei den nächsten Bossen schlagen werde.


----------



## McDrake (22. Mai 2017)

*Sanctum 2 *angespielt (hatte den titel schon lange in der Bibliothek)
Die ersten Levels im Solomodus und im 5ten kamen dann andere Spieler dazu.

Echt witzig, diese Mischung aus Towerdefense und Shooter.
Bin sonst überhaupt nicht der Onlinegamer. Aber so ein PvE geht in Ordnung.


----------



## Exar-K (22. Mai 2017)

Von Castle of Illusion ist mir nur die hakelige Steuerung im Gedächtnis geblieben.
Das Spiel selbst war zu kurz, um sich länger daran zu erinnern.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Mai 2017)

Nachdem ich länger pausiert habe (den Grund kann ich selbst nicht nachvollziehen), bin ich nun wieder mit *Dishonored 2* beschäftigt. Ich denke mal, ich bin fast durch, was ich sehr schade finde. Das Leveldesign ist einfach nur höllisch gut. Hab gerade den Palast des Herzogs hinter mich gebracht ... das war echt schon fast Thief 2 Niveau mit den vielen Eingängen, Ausgängen, Räumen auf allen Ebenen und der generell sehr komplexen, schönen und gleichzeitig glaubwürdigen Architektur des Gebäudes voller Details und kleiner Geheimnisse. Hätte vielleicht einen Hauch größer sein können, aber sonst ein echtes Meisterwerk in Sachen Leveldesign. Die Sache haben die Entwickler echt drauf, könnten sich viele Entwickler mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.

Wie sieht das eigentlich in Prey (2017) aus? Ist ja von den gleichen Entwicklern. Hat man sich da in Sachen Levelarchitektur auch so viel Mühe gegeben?


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Mai 2017)

Ja, es lässt sich schon vergleichen, aber ich finde das Raumstation-Setting einfach viel langweiliger als die prächtigen Dishonored-Levels. Und letztendlich gibt's bei Prey nicht solche genialen Einfälle wie den mit der Zeitreise. Oder das Haus des Erfinders. Da fehlt noch eine ganze Ecke in Sachen Qualität, um mit Dishonored 2 auf einem - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - Level zu spielen


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Mai 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ja, es lässt sich schon vergleichen, aber ich finde das Raumstation-Setting einfach viel langweiliger als die prächtigen Dishonored-Levels. Und letztendlich gibt's bei Prey nicht solche genialen Einfälle wie den mit der Zeitreise. Oder das Haus des Erfinders. Da fehlt noch eine ganze Ecke in Sachen Qualität, um mit Dishonored 2 auf einem - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - Level zu spielen



Klingt doch generell nicht schlecht. Das Setting spricht mich ja schon an, wenn auch nicht so sehr, wie das von Dishonored 1 & 2. Wenn dann noch das Leveldesign stimmt ... ich denke, ich werde es bei Gelegenheit spielen, auch wenn andere Sachen erstmal Vorrang haben.


----------



## Rising-Evil (23. Mai 2017)

* Battlefield - Bad Company 2 * 
Kurz angespielt, dann wieder zur Seite gelegt. Das Ding ist einfach bockschwer. Der Plot ist zwar ganz interessant, aber die blöd gesetzten Checkpoints und die sehr konsolige Steuerung (kein langsames laufen; hinlegen nicht möglich) hinterlassen einen faden Beigeschmack.
Allgemein hab ich mir durch Wolfenstein & Chronicles of Riddick  andere Shooter versaut - warum ?
Weil die beiden super lehn-Möglichkeiten bieten.
Das ist nicht nur spielerisch sinnvoll, die Feuergefechte machen so auch viel mehr Spaß - schade dass die wenigsten Spiele auf sowas setzen


----------



## McDrake (23. Mai 2017)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
Hatte gestern mal die Demo runtergeladen und fand das Game sofort symatisch.
ich glaub, ich hab den ersten Teil vor laaanger Zeit gespielt.

Also heute also die Vollversion gekauft (Legendary Edition... wenn schon, denn schon).
Irgendwie simpel aber spassig. Ok, am Rückwärts parkieren muss ich noch üben. aber das wird schon 
Und der französische 80s-Sender... ein Traum


Ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Pad. Für ein Lenkrad muss ich dann doch ein wenig freakiger werden.
Aber was nicht ist, kann noch werden.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. Mai 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Pad. Für ein Lenkrad muss ich dann doch ein wenig freakiger werden.
> Aber was nicht ist, kann noch werden.



Wenn du wirklich längerfristig Gefallen dran findest, solltest du ein Lenkrad anschaffen. Bei mir war's erst ein Günstigeres (um die 60 Euro) mit 270-Grad-Radius, im Winter habe ich mir dann ein G29 mit Schaltknüppel und Halterung für gut 450€ zugelegt. Nur für ETS 2 wohlgemerkt. 
Schon mit einem einfachen Lenkrad macht's deutlich mehr Spaß und ist die paar Euro definitiv wert.


----------



## McDrake (23. Mai 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich längerfristig Gefallen dran findest, solltest du ein Lenkrad anschaffen. Bei mir war's erst ein Günstigeres (um die 60 Euro) mit 270-Grad-Radius, im Winter habe ich mir dann ein G29 mit Schaltknüppel und Halterung für gut 450€ zugelegt. Nur für ETS 2 wohlgemerkt.
> Schon mit einem einfachen Lenkrad macht's deutlich mehr Spaß und ist die paar Euro definitiv wert.



Werd wahrscheinlich auch auf sowas günstiges günstiges gehen.
Hab mir für Elite auch extra den günstigen Hotas gekauft. 
Macht halt schon einen (den?) Unterschied mit was man spielt.


----------



## MrFob (23. Mai 2017)

Nachdem ich letztens eine Anleitung gefunden habe, wie man SkyUI mit der Skyrim Special Edition zum laufen bekommt (nicht perfekt aber alles wichtige funktioniert) habe ich mir am WE mal ein paar Mods gezogen und die Special Edition ausprobiert.

Zunaechst mal, ich war geschockt, wie sehr man dem Spiel seine 6 Jahre doch anmerkt. Trotz SE, Mesh und Textur Mods, so wie einem Wetter-Effekt und SFX mod sieht dasa Spiel teilweise echt gar nicht so gut aus.Vielleicht liegt es auch am Stil, es ist halt alles so Wikingermasessig grau, blass und hm, naja irgendwie bedeckt gehalten. Ich denke der Look sollte eben alles ein bisschen dreckiger wirken lassen, und nicht so hochglanz poliert wie noch in Oblivion. Allerdings muss ich sagen, ich finde sie haben es ein bisschen uebertrieben. Selbst im Hohen Norden sollte meine frisch geschmiedete Stahlruestung oder mein neues Silberschwert doch bitte ein bisschen glaenzen. Dabei sieht es so aus, als haetten sie ueberhaupt keine specular maps mehr auf die Objekte gepackt.

Mal als Beispiel, hier ist eine Stahlruestung in Oblivion:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier die von Skyrim:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wikinger-Stil schoen und gut, aber man haette doch auch irgendwas dazwischen machen koennen. Auch die Optik allgemein wirkt schon ziemlich angestaubt (trotz Texur-Mods wirkt vieles beim naeheren Herangehen arg verwaschen und klobig) und vielleicht liegt's ja daran, dass ich selber gerne mal modde und mit Engines rumspiele aber ich finde man sieht der Welt schon arg an, wo die "Naehte" sind, an denen sie zusammen editiert worden ist.

Naja, das Spiel an sich macht schon immer noch einen Heidenspass. Ich ziehe als Imperiums-treuer Redguard Paladin ins Feld, mit Schwert in der rechten Hand und Feuerbaellen in der linken. 
Ist aber gar nicht so einfach dem Imperium treu zu bleiben, die fuehren sich echt ein bisschen auf in Skyrim. Ich weiss noch von meine Durchgang damals als Nord, dass die Stormcloaks nicht viel besser sind, aber deren Schattenseiten bekommt man irgendwie erst spaeter richtig mit.

Mal schaue, wie lange ich dabei bleibe. Glaube kaum, dass ich es komplett durch bekomme aber es ist auch ein schoenes Spiel, dass man gut mal so haeppchenweise zwischendurch spielen kann. Hier mal ne quest, da mal eine und dann wieder Pause. Das geht da ganz gut.

Oh, und ich habe uebrigens gestern Abend den Daedra Hund Barbas mitgenommen, der mir nun folgt. Der macht aber mehr oder weniger die Spielmechanik kaputt, da er nicht sterben kann und man ihn im Kampf perfekt nutzen kann um die Gegner abzulenken, waehrend man sie selbst ohne Gefahr von hinten angreift. Bin am ueberlegen ob ich ihn wieder wegschicke oder imr das Leben mit ihm noch ein bisschen laenger einfach machen soll.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Mai 2017)

*Forza Horizon 3: Hot Wheels*
So spaßig, diese Looping-Strecken. Ist quasi Trackmania mit Grafik, Sound und Fahrgefühl von FH3. Ein Traum


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Mai 2017)

Ich verfluche gerade alle Kollegen und Freunde, die meinten *Stardew Valley* sei es Wert gekauft zu werden.
Hab es vor zwei Tagen gekauft und kann nicht aufhören. Das stetige Aufbauen der Farm und verbessern der eigenen Fähigkeiten macht total süchtig.
Verdammt, dabei wollte ich in meinem Urlaub doch andere Sachen abarbeiten. Ich seh schon, dass ich am Ende nichts davon geschafft habe.


----------



## Enisra (24. Mai 2017)

DAS ist genau der Grund warum ich mir kein Stardew Valley gekauft habe


----------



## Exar-K (24. Mai 2017)

Harvest Moon ist halt einer dieser großen Zeitfresser. Darüber sollte man sich im Klaren sein.


----------



## McDrake (24. Mai 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich längerfristig Gefallen dran findest, solltest du ein Lenkrad anschaffen. Bei mir war's erst ein Günstigeres (um die 60 Euro) mit 270-Grad-Radius, im Winter habe ich mir dann ein G29 mit Schaltknüppel und Halterung für gut 450€ zugelegt. Nur für ETS 2 wohlgemerkt.
> Schon mit einem einfachen Lenkrad macht's deutlich mehr Spaß und ist die paar Euro definitiv wert.



Ich muss dich "leider" nochmals zitieren:
Ja, es macht einen grossen Unterschied mit Lenkrad.
War heute nach dem Schwimmen (da hat man wohl zu viel Zeit zum überlegen) im Gameststop um mir mal die Lenkräder da anzuschauen.
Ist leider noch einer der wenigen Gameläden, die ich kenne ich Zürich.
Ich wusste noch, dass es von Logitech das Driving Force für die PS2/PS3 gab, mit sehr gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Von Logitech gibts aber inzwischen nur noch die ganz teuren Teile :/

Aber da seh ich also im Gamestop ein T150 mit FF und 1080Grad-Steuerung für 160.-
Tjo... hab ich zugegriffen.
Zu Hause installiert, bissl Steuerung konfiguriert und los gings...
Gleich mal die schlimmst Fahrt ever gemacht: Unfall verursacht, zu schnell gefahren, beim Zoll die Spur nicht getroffen....AAARGH

Fährt man sonst nie mit Lenkrad (habe auch keinen Füherschein), ists eine grosse Umstellung.
Ich kenne das. Hatte vor Jahren bei einem Wettbewerb auf der PS3 mitgemacht bei dem man F1 spielen musste.
Die Strecke kannte ich von zu Hause auswendig, aber eben mit Pad.
Die Qualiphase des Wettbewerbs habe ich nur knapp überstanden, weil ich mit der Steuerung noch Mühe hatte.
Je länger der Wettbewerb dauert, desto besser kam ich mit der Lenkung zu recht... Wurde sogar erster und gewann eine original Rennjacke 

Ich nehme an, bzw hoffe, dass das bei Euro Trucker so ähnlich sein wird. Die zweite Fahrt ging schon viel besser.
Aber in den engen Kurven und beim Einparken muss man teilweise mächtig kurbeln


----------



## Gast1669461003 (24. Mai 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber in den engen Kurven und beim Einparken muss man teilweise mächtig kurbeln



So soll es ja auch sein. 

Gewöhnung muss sein, klar. Achte drauf, dass auch alles korrekt eingestellt ist und die Lenkradbewegung 1:1 im Spiel dargestellt wird. Bei mir war es erstmal fehlerhaft und ich musste die Settings komplett auf Null setzen und das Lenkrad dann nochmal neu konfigurieren.


----------



## McDrake (24. Mai 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> So soll es ja auch sein.
> 
> Gewöhnung muss sein, klar. Achte drauf, dass auch alles korrekt eingestellt ist und die Lenkradbewegung 1:1 im Spiel dargestellt wird. Bei mir war es erstmal fehlerhaft und ich musste die Settings komplett auf Null setzen und das Lenkrad dann nochmal neu konfigurieren.


War bei mir auch was verkehrt zuerst.
1. Hatte in der Systeme(Windows)-Konfig "nur" 900 Grad Einschlag, was mit dem Gesehenen auf dem Bildschirm nicht überein stimmte.
2. Die "Deadzone" war in ETS2 zu gross eingestellt.
Das hätte aber wohl auch mit der Erkennung diverser anderer Eingabegeräte zu tun.

Hab inzwischen zwei weitere Fuhren gemacht und es macht Spass.
Werde wohl auch wieder mehr andere Racinggames spielen. 
Fand es immer irgendwie "kastriert" richtige Rennspiele per Pad zu spielen.
Dabei hab ich Forza und Grad Turismo extrem intensiv gespielt.

Aber was am wichtigsten ist:
Demos erzeugen einen Mehrwert!
- Ich habe mir eine Demo runtergeladen um zu sehen, ob mir das Spiel gefällt.
Das tat es.
Und anders als bei anderen Games, merkte ich dadurch, dass es mir sehr zusagt. 
- Ich habe mir das Game zu Vollpreis gekauft, wollte auf keinen Sale warten.
- Dazu noch die passende Hardware gekauft. Hätte ich für bei nem Sale des Games evtl nicht gemacht (Preis/Leistung der Hardware mit dem Game zusammen). 

Ich habe "dank" der Demo 200.- ausgegeben! 

Die Folgekosten auf meiner Seite, Thema Racing Games, sind noch nicht abzusehen.

Hätte Prey ne Demo gemacht auf dem PC, ich wäre wohl ebenso angefixt gewesen.

Ok, wenn ichs mir recht überlege:
Bitte keine Demos. Da bekommt die Industrie nur mein Geld


----------



## MrFob (24. Mai 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hätte Prey ne Demo gemacht auf dem PC, ich wäre wohl ebenso angefixt gewesen.



Same here. Gerade bei so etwas ungewoehnlichen Spielen sollten Entwickler echt Demos machen.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Mai 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ok, wenn ichs mir recht überlege:
> Bitte keine Demos. Da bekommt die Industrie nur mein Geld



Stimmt. In den meisten Fällen, bei denen ich ein Spiel vorher antesten konnte, habe ich es mir dann auch gleich zum Release geholt. Bei Spielen, die ich nur aus (Test)berichten, oder Videos kenne, warte ich normalerweise ab, bis ich bei irgendwann bei einem "Sale" zuschlage.


----------



## Chemenu (25. Mai 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die Folgekosten auf meiner Seite, Thema Racing Games, sind noch nicht abzusehen.


Jetzt musst Du nur noch Assetto Corsa shoppen und wir drehen mal ne Runde zusammen.


----------



## McDrake (26. Mai 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Jetzt musst Du nur noch Assetto Corsa shoppen und wir drehen mal ne Runde zusammen.


Sowas befürchte ich eigentlich auch schon.
Auf den Konsolen habe ich "Simulationen"  wie Grad Turismo und Forza sehr intensiv gespielt.
Klar ist Assetto schon eine andere Liga.
Aber ich finds spannend bei solchen Spielen den richtigen Bremspunkt und den richtigen Punkt zum Beschleunigen zu finden.
Grade gegen gute KI oder Online sind solche Manöver einfach spannend.

Heute bei ETS2 (wie man Euro Truck Simulator 2 in der Szene nennt, höhö) den Onlineaccount erstellt und beim einparken nur zwei mal korrigieren müssen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. Mai 2017)

* Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 * durchgespielt.

Also zuerst das Gute:

Gameplay-technisch ist das Ding absolut rund.
Nette Stealtheinlagen, mit dutzenden Möglichkeiten, nur fand ich die vorhandenen Klettermöglichkeiten als zu aufgesetzt, spielerische Freiheit ist beim Kraxeln leider nicht gegeben.
Auch sind manche Gadgets wie z.B. Nacht- & Infrarot-Sichtgerät zwar ein lustiges Gimmick, spielerisch aber komplett nutzlos - so verpasst ersteres, wenn in Benutzung, der Welt einen schönen Grünstich, ohne dunkle Ecken in irgendeiner Weise zu erhellen, was dann doch hinsichtlich des Namenszusatz "Nachtsicht" äußerst kurios anmutet.
Auch blöd: Fahrzeuge gibts zwar einige - aber außer dem eigenen darf man nur in 1,2 Missionen einen schweren Truck fahren - alle anderen Wägen sind allesamt abgeschlossen.
Die Missionen sind allesamt nett in Szene gesetzt und mitunter auch recht abwechslungsreich - lästiges Turmklettern wie in den neueren "Far Cry"-Ablegern gibt's nicht, die drei Karten sind von Beginn an komplett aufgedeckt.
Auch die KI gibt wenig Grund zur Beanstandung - was dem Stealthsystem nur zugute kommt.
Auch grafisch lässt SGW3 keine Wünsche offen - dank der Cryengine sieht das Scharfschützenabenteuer auch sehr gut aus.
Jetzt zu den Schwachpunkten:
zum einen die Vertonung - als passionierter Spieler fühlt man sich da glatt ins Jahr 2004 zurückversetzt, den das letzte Mal habe ich bei " Half-Life 2" eine so grottige Synchro erlebt.
Jeder Hauch von Spannung wird von dieser vollkommen unpassenden Über/Unterbetonung mancher Satzteile komplett im Keim erstickt.
Stellvertretend hierfür - der letzte Satz in der Kampagne 



Spoiler



"Wir müssen hier weg !


 Vorgetragen in einer Seelenruhe, die sowas von ü-b-e-r-h-a-u-p-t nicht zu der eigentlichen Dramatik der Szene passt - was mich direkt zu den zwei größten Kritikpunkten des Spiels bringt.
Zum einen der Plot. Nun, ich erwarte keine Story im Ausmaß eines GTA 4 oder eines Bioshocks. 
Aber was CI Games hier abliefert, ist schon echt unterste Schublade.
Nicht nur das Plot völlig überladen und bescheuert ist 



Spoiler



Der Bruder des Protagonisten wird vermisst, taucht als Antagonist und Supersoldat wieder auf und will, dass wir uns ihm anschließen , ach ja und irgendwer heißt Flostov oder so - egal


, er wird auch völlig nüchtern ohne den Hauch von seriös gespielter Dramatik an den Mann gebracht. Also da muss man echt sagen - 6, setzen, CI Games !

Als wär das nicht doof genug, wird manchmal in den Cutscenes ein Stopp rein gelegt - und ja, den Rest soll sich der Spieler dann wohl selbst zamreimen, oder was ?
Witziger- oder eher traurigerweise passiert das Ganze nur zweimal - erst im Prolog und dann im Finale des Spiels - Grandios !

So nach und nach kann man die Wertung der PCGames schon nachvollziehen, allerdings hatte ich auch meinen Spaß mit dem Ding, daher * 68/100 *


----------



## Chemenu (28. Mai 2017)

Aus der Kategorie "Ich brauch neue Hosen" bzw. "Der Sitz kann weg". 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3_on0U3aRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich hab ja gesehen dass da ein BMW Z4 etwas auf dem Gras fährt, aber das allein ist normalerweise kein Grund Tempo raus zu nehmen. 
Mit dem SCG003 mitten auf der Spur hatte ich dann aber wirklich nicht gerechnet. 
Das hat mich eiskalt erwischt. Der KI gesteuerte Ferrari Pilot war da etwas smarter in der Situation. 

.


----------



## Talisman79 (28. Mai 2017)

ich hab mich lange gesträubt,aber jetzt hab ich die chance genutzt und mir overwatch geholt.das ding spielt sich absolut rund und macht richtig laune.nette maps,abwechslungsreiche champs und bock starkes gameplay.klare empfehlung


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2017)

Aktuell wenn ich mal Zeit habe 2 Spiele: Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 (bin immer noch im Gebiet Damm) und Farcry Primal. Bei Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 habe ich endlich die Trophäe Dreifachtötung erreicht (1 Schuß für 3 Gegner). Aber es gibt neben dem Respawn-Bug einen weiteren Bug. Nach dem Neustart waren auf einmal die beiden noch offenen Fähigkeiten bei Geist und Krieger aktiviert obwohl mir jeweils noch 4 Punkte gefehlt hatten. Dafür ist das Most Wanted Ziel vom Daitbora Anwesen endlich als "erledigt" markiert. Wurde wohl mit einem Patch mit korrigiert. Denn gekillt hatte ich den Typen ja. Ansonsten ist das Spiel ziemlich gut. Für mich der bislang beste Teil der Reihe. Wenn auch nicht perfekt. Und vom Umfang her ein richtiges Monster. Hoffentlich erwischt mich nach mittlerweile über 40 h Spieldauer (immer noch in Akt 2) nicht der Speicherbug den einige erlebt haben (d.h. Savegame defekt).

Bei Farcry Primal bin ich bei ungefähr 20 %. Habe wegen FC 5 damit angefangen, weil Primal neben FC Blood Dragon der einzige Teil den ich noch nicht beendet habe. Danach werde ich wohl nochmal FC 3/4 und natürlich Blood Dragon zocken. Das dürfte bis zum Release von FC 5 vorerst die Zeit füllen.


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2017)

Komisch. 
Ich konnte mich nur bei Blood Dragon durchringen bis zum Ende zu spielen.
Liegt zu 99% daran, dass man da recht schnell einen Überblick bekommt wie lange das Spiel dauert. Nämlich im Vergleich zum Rest, relativ kurz.
Es artet da nicht sooo in Arbeit aus, weil man ein Ziel hat.
Bei den "normalen"  Teilen habe ich ab ca 20% das Gefühl, dass ich nicht mehr vorwärts komme.
[emoji14]


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Mai 2017)

Teil 1 bis 3 + Blood Dragon hab ich auch durchgezockt. Wobei mir vom Gameplay her Teil 1 am besten gefallen hat, vom Setting her Teil 2. Teil 4 hab ich zwar hier, aber das war mir einfach zu ähnlich zu Teil 3, weswegen ich nach ca. 10 Stunden dann die Motivation verloren habe. Primal hab ich nie gezockt, obwohl mich das Setting an sich schon reizen würde. Teil 5 sieht vom Setting und Hintergrund her interessant aus, aber um ehrlich zu sein: Ich hab keinen Bock auf nen weiteren Open World Titel mit diesem typischen Ubisoft Themepark Flair. Man könnte eine Open World viel einfallsreicher, dynamischer gestalten, statt einfach nur an bestimmten Orten im Spiel lineare Events starten zu lassen + massig Füllmaterial in Form von immer gleich verlaufenden Nebenmissionen und zu erkletternden Türmen, um die Karte freizuschalten. Ich würde lieber alles selbst entdecken können, anstatt Kartensymbolen hinterher zu rennen.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2017)

1. Türme gab es nur in geschlagenen 2! FC-Teilen von bislang 6 (mit dem neuen FC 5 sind es sogar 7 FC-Teile). Wieso ständig auf dem Türme-Thema herumreiten ? Alle tun so als wäre das das Hauptmerkmal von allen FC-Teilen (was aber totaler Bullshit ist). Das ist kein AC wo der Todessprung und Adlerblick das Merkmal aller bisherigen Teile war. Wir reden hier gerade von 2 Teilen. Also von nicht mal 1/3 aller FC-Teile. Nur weil Türme in FC 3 und 4 eine gameplaytechnische Rolle gespielt hatten ? In der überwiegenden Zahl der FC-Teile (FC 1, 2, Blood Dragon und Primal) war das eben nicht der Fall. Und nun ?

2. Türme zu besteigen um Teile der Map freizuschalten wird aller Voraussicht nach auch in FC 5 keine Rolle spielen. Anhand der vorliegenden Spielebeschreibung von FC 5 ist das Thema Türme als Freischaltpunkt sogar eher sehr unwahrscheinlich. Das ganze geht wohl tendenziell eher in Richtung einer Art Wildlands-Gameplay (Open World von Anfang an und überwiegend freie Missionswahl bereits zum Start. Zumindestens lese ich das so aus der Gamebeschreibung zu FC 5 heraus).

3. Wie die Missionen schlußendlich ausfallen werden, bleibt ebenfalls abzuwarten. Aber jetzt schon von linear und repetiv herumzumosern ohne je eine einzige Mission in FC 5 gesehen zu haben ist (sorry) totaler Blödsinn. Beim besten Willen. Wartet doch erst einmal ab.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieso ständig auf dem Türme-Thema herumreiten ?



Mit Far Cry hast Du recht, aber den Spott hat sich Ubisoft durchaus nicht ganz unverdient eingebrockt, denn die _meisten_ größeren Titel beinhalten eben diese Spielmechanik, sei es nun Assassin's Creed, Watch Dogs, oder eben Far Cry. 

Ubisoft hat dieses Element so lange übertrieben genutzt, so dass sich daraus eine Art Meme gebildet hat. Gibt Schlimmeres.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2017)

Ähm in Watch Dogs waren es auch nicht wirklich Türme sondern das Hacken von CT-Knotenpunkten. Die saßen teils auf Dächern. Ok. Aber Türme waren das auch nicht wirklich.

Das einzige wo Türme exzessiv eine Rolle gespielt haben war AC. Das hatte da aber auch einen tieferen Sinn (höherere Standpunkt, bessere Übersicht). Und für damalige (historische) Gegebenheiten die idealste Möglichkeit einen schnellen Überblick zu bekommen (ohne Satelliten, Flugzeuge die es damals eben nicht wirklich gab u.ä.).

Aber ja Ubi hat das Türme-Thema durchaus überreizt, keine Frage. In dem Neuzeitszenario FC machte das nicht wirklich einen Sinn. Zumal man mit dem Gyrokopter in Teil 4 schon eine gute Alternative gehabt hätte und Ubisoft dort auf die Türme hätte verzichten können.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 1. Türme gab es nur in geschlagenen 2 FC-Teilen von bislang 6 (mit FC 5 sind es sogar 7 FC-Teile). Wieso ständig auf dem Türme-Thema herumreiten ? Alle tun so als wäre das das Hauptmerkmal von allen FC-Teilen (was aber totaler Bullshit ist). Nur weil Türme in FC 3 und 4 eine gameplaytechnische Rolle gespielt hatten ? In FC 1, 2, Blood Dragon und Primal war das nicht der Fall.
> 
> 2. Türme zu besteigen wird aller Voraussicht nach auch in FC5 keine Rolle spielen. Anhand der vorliegenden Spielebeschreibung von FC 5 ist das sogar eher sehr unwahrscheinlich. Das ganze geht wohl tendenziell eher in Richtung Wildlands-Gameplay (Open World von Anfang an und überwiegend freie Missionswahl bereits zum Start. Zumindestens lese ich das so aus der Gamebeschreibung heraus).
> 
> 3. Wie die Missionen schlußendlich ausfallen werden, bleibt ebenfalls abzuwarten. Aber jetzt schon von linear und repetiv herumzumosern ohne je eine einzige Mission in FC 5 gesehen zu haben ist (sorry) totaler Blödsinn. Beim besten Willen. Wartet doch erst einmal ab.



Mag sein, dass die Weltfreischaltung durch das Erklimmen von Türmen/Aussichtspunkten in Farcry 1 und 2 kein Thema war (wie gesagt: Primal hab ich nicht gespielt), aber generell ist das eine Sache, die in ähnlicher Form in sehr vielen Open World Titeln von Ubisoft vorkommt. Ich denke da auch z. B. an Watch Dogs oder diverse Assassins Creed Titel. Und wenn eine immer gleich/ähnlich funktionierende Spielmechanik in so vielen verschiedenen Spielen recycelt wird, dann empfinde ich da schon enorme Abnutzungserscheinungen, auch weil es meiner Meinung nach immersivere Wege gibt, sowas zu machen. 

Man könnte z. B. das Fernglas/Fernrohr im Spiel nutzen, um auf Distanz die Welt nach interessanten Orten abzusuchen (die dann visuell ein wenig auffälliger gestaltet sind, damit kein übertriebener Einsatz von UI-Symbolen nötig ist), die dann auf der Karte markiert werden, anstatt an bestimmte Aussichtspunkte gebunden zu sein, bei denen das dann ganz automatisch passiert. Aber das ist nur eine spontane Idee, die ich gerade habe, gibt sicher auch noch andere kreative Möglichkeiten.

Aber wenn das Ganze in Teil 5 so nicht mehr vorkommt, ist das ja auch ok. Zu Teil 5 hab ich ja auch in dem Sinne nichts negatives geschrieben. Wie gesagt: Setting und Storyhintergrund finde ich interessant, von daher hoffe ich, dass Ubisoft dafür auch ein paar angegraute Gameplay-Zöpfe vergangener Spiele und Spielereihen abschneidet.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ähm in Watch Dogs waren es auch nicht wirklich Türme sondern das Hacken von CT-Knotenpunkten.



Es ist doch egal wie man es nennt oder die entsprechenden Punkte gestaltet sind.
In Primal waren es eben Lagerfeuer.
Die Gameplay-Mechanik dahinter bleibt bei den meisten Ubisoft-Spielen die gleiche.


----------



## Rising-Evil (29. Mai 2017)

ich persönlich empfind das Setting auch als brutale  Enttäuschung - schon wieder ein Psychopath, schon wieder die Moderne Zeit - auch wenn das Jagen und Türme-klettern wegfallen sollte - so einen Ubi-Titel hab ich schon - Wildlands !

@topic
Konnte persönlich nie was mit MOBAS anfangen, da die Kameraperspektive mir nicht zugesagt hat.
Hab daher nach Ewigkeiten den EpicGamesLauncher upgedatet und mir * PARAGON * geholt (ist ja seit August letzten Jahres in der Open-Beta) - ein MOBA als Third-Person-Shooter - Love it !

Ansonsten mal * Enslaved - Odyssee to the West * angespielt.
Interessanter Plot, nur optisch ist das Ding leicht angestaubt


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es ist doch egal wie man es nennt oder die entsprechenden Punkte gestaltet sind.
> In Primal waren es eben Lagerfeuer.
> Die Gameplay-Mechanik dahinter bleibt bei den meisten Ubisoft-Spielen die gleiche.



Naja spielerisch macht das für mich schon einen Unterschied ob ich auf einen Turm kraxle, einen Knotenpunkt hacke oder ein Lagerfeuer anzünde. Wenn der Effekt nach Durchführung auch der gleiche ist (Map-/Interest Points aufdecken).


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja spielerisch macht das für mich schon einen Unterschied ob ich auf einen Turm kraxle, einen Knotenpunkt hacke oder ein Lagerfeuer anzünde. Wenn der Effekt nach Durchführung auch der gleiche ist (Map-/Interest Points aufdecken).



Wirklich? Es ist doch exakt die gleiche Mechanik: ich muss mich an einen bestimmten Punkt begeben und dort eine Eingabe machen, um ein weiteres Stück der Karte aufzudecken. 

Grundsätzlich habe ich damit übrigens auch keinerlei Probleme, nur nervt es halt viele Leute, dass Ubisoft seit Jahren vorwiegend nach Schema F produzieren lässt. Sie machen mehr oder weniger immer das gleiche Spiel. Aus meiner Sicht verständlich, solange das Konzept funktioniert und Gewinne einfährt, warum ändern?


----------



## Miieep (29. Mai 2017)

Zu FarCry: Ob es nun Funktürme, Signalfeuer, Sehenswürdigkeiten oder Knotenpunkte sind macht nicht wirklich einen Unterschied. Man muss zu einem bestimmten Punkt auf der Karte, dort eine Aktion durchführen (hochklettern, hacken, anzünden) um einen weiteren Teil der Karte aufzudecken. Diese Mechanik hat die letzten Ubisoftspielen sehr stark geprägt. In FC5 werden es wahrscheinlich keine Türme sein, sondern Kirchen, Hochsitze oder sonstiges. Finde diese Mechanik aber nicht unbedingt schlecht.

Werde FC3, da es seit kurzem abwärtskompatibel ist, sowie FC4 nochmal durchspielen um mich auf FC5 einzustimmen. Vaas und Pagan sind tolle Antagonisten, die beide eine wunderbare Art des Wahnsinns in sich tragen. Habe die spontanen Anrufe von Pagan geliebt.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wirklich? Es ist doch exakt die gleiche Mechanik: ich muss mich an einen bestimmten Punkt begeben und dort eine Eingabe machen, um ein weiteres Stück der Karte aufzudecken.
> 
> Grundsätzlich habe ich damit übrigens auch keinerlei Probleme, nur nervt es halt viele Leute, dass Ubisoft seit Jahren vorwiegend nach Schema F produzieren lässt. Sie machen mehr oder weniger immer das gleiche Spiel. Aus meiner Sicht verständlich, solange das Konzept funktioniert und Gewinne einfährt, warum ändern?



Allein schon die unterschiedlichen Kletterdesigns bei den Türmen waren imho gut. Man mußte sich Gedanken machen, wie man am besten den Turm hochkommt. Es war nicht immer der gleiche Weg hoch. Wie gesagt mich stört das nicht wirklich. Bin mal gespannt, wie es bei FC 5 gelöst wird. Aber ich bezweifle, daß das mit Türmen, Hochsitzen etc. oder ähnlichem zu tun haben wird. Dem widerspricht imho die Spielbeschreibung:

"Sobald Du Hope County betrittst hast Du die Freiheit, die feindselige Spielwelt in jeder beliebigen Reihenfolge anzugreifen." D.h. für mich greift hier nach der Beschreibung eher das Prinzip Ghost Recon Wildlands (was imho durchaus schlüssig ist). Wo man bis auf das Finale die Gegnerbosse ausschalten kann wie man lustig ist und wo man die jeweiligen Missionen in der Reihenfolge angehen kann wie es einen beliebt. Es gibt keinen "Nebel" mehr. Die Karte ist von vorn herein frei zugänglich. Sonderfundorte (eventuelle Dinge wie Schatztruhen, Relikte) kann man vielleicht mit gefundenen/gekauften Karten o.ä. aufdecken.

Für ein solches Spieleprinzip ergeben Aussichtspunkte keinen Sinn mehr. Zumal Flugzeuge in FC5 eine Rolle spielen, was Türme als Aussichtspunkt imho konterkarieren würde.  Wozu hochkraxeln, wenn man die Gegend mit dem Flugzeug auskundschaften kann ? Daher tippe ich mal zu 99,9999% darauf, daß das Thema Freischaltung der Map durch Aussichtspunkte in irgendeiner Art und Weise gegessen ist. Das heißt ich bezweifle daß die Funktion noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## MrFob (29. Mai 2017)

*Fallout 4:* Habe am WE die kostenlos-spielen Aktion bei Steam wahrgenommen und mir das Spiel auch gleich noch im Rabatt gekauft (die DLCs habe ich aber sein lassen, die waren mir zu teuer).
Ich war ja zunaechst skeptisch, da ich erstens mir Postapokalypse nicht so viel anfangen, mir der Retro-50er/60er-Jahre-Stil eigebtlich nicht gefaellt und ich schon bei Fallout 3 nach ein paar Stunden das Handtuch geschmissen habe. Also ideale Voraussetzungen, nicht wahr? 

Tja, was soll ich sagen, irgendwie hat mich das Spiel trotzdem in seinen Bann gezogen und ich habe in 3 Tagen krasse 27 Stunden Spielzeit versenkt (war schlechtes Wetter hier  ). Ich spiele einen schleichenden Ninja Charakter. Das war am Anfang total stressig und ich musste staendig neu laden, inzwischen bin ich aber Lvl. 20 mit einer schallgedaempften Waffe und rotze so ziemlich alles, was sich mir in den Weg stellt mit einem einzigen Kopftreffer weg. Muhaha!!!
Fallout ist in der Hinsicht ja genauso schlimm wie Skyrim, da bekommt ein Raider mitten in einer Gruppe eine Kugel zwischen die Augen und die anderen sind erst mal so "Huch, was war denn das?", suchen dann fuer 10 Sekunden und stellen sich dann zurueck neben die kopflose Leiche ihres Kameraden als waere nix gewesen. Rinse and repeat. Aber naja, Spass macht es trotzdem.
Geld habe ich jetzt auch schon wie Heu, insofern glaube ich ist das Spiel in Sachen Herausforderung eigentlich vorbei, wenn da nicht noch was unerwartetes passiert oder ich den Charakter auf einmal komplett umstelle. Eigentlich schade, auch wenn es noch Spass macht sich als ultimativer Ninja durch das Commonwealth zu schnetzeln.

In der Hauptstory bin ich noch nicht weit aber die kleinen Stories fuer die Nebenquests sind schon sehr schoen abgefahren. War gestern in einem Vault unter einer Grundschule, wo sie genetische Expiremente an Kindern durchgefuehrt haben. 

Die Idee mit den Siedlungen ist ganz nett, ist mir aber zu stressig, ich werde wohl nie mehr als das zweckmaessigste/noetigste bauen.

Alles in allem ein sehr spassiges Spiel bisher, halt ein typischer Bethesda Titel. Bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht. Steam bzw. die Publisher sollten solche Aktionen oefter machen. Entweder zeitlich begrenztes spielen fuer grosse Kalliber wie Fallout oder eben Demos, die nur einen Level freischalten oder so (jaaa Prey, du bist gemeint). Kann doch nicht so schwer sein da irgendwo einfach einen Stopper einzubauen.


----------



## Wynn (29. Mai 2017)

Sleeping Dogs Uncut Hauptmission plus Romanzen plus Polizei DLC und die zwei Story Dlcs durchgespielt

Sleeping Dogs was hier in Deutschland kam hat nur Goldmaster weil es eine spezielle USK Fassung gab. 
Die USK Fassung hatte nie Updates bekommen und man konnte mit ihr keine Dlcs nutzen. In der USK Fassung wurden die Finishing Moves und sonstiges Blut entfernt. Dadurch gab es nie Patch Support und keine Dlcs.

Story war sehr genial - sehr viele Plottwist und man fühlte teilweise mit Charakteren mit. Auch 2017 sieht das Spiel noch sehr gut aus.  Leider haben die Special Combo moves weder mit tastartur noch mit gamepad geklappt.


Ori and the Blind Forrest Definitive Edition beim Ginso Tree abgebrochen. Die Rätsel waren teilweise schon sehr fies und unter Zeitdruck aber dann die Flucht aus den Baum nach 1 Stunde gab ich es auf.
Eingentlich sehr schade weil Zeichnungen und Soundtrack sehr schön waren.


----------



## Talisman79 (29. Mai 2017)

ohne worte ...


----------



## Wynn (29. Mai 2017)

Ich bin ja ein sehr ruhiger spieler und hatte da vor auch paar "yeah rätsel geschafft nach x versuchen" momente bei ori aber laut google und steam war ich nicht einzige beim Ginso Tree der verzweifelte besonders wo man sowas eher am ende erwartet ^^


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (29. Mai 2017)

Dirt Rally immer wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe. es kommt ja bald Dirt 4 da muss ich wieder üben um nicht zu failen. 
Immer noch geniales Fahrgefühl.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Mai 2017)

Immer wieder mal *Elite Dangerous*. Hab gestern endlich die Kohle für nen Asp Explorer und ein paar Upgrades (64 Tonnen Frachtgestell, Sprungantrieb mit ca. 22 ly Reichweite). Gefällt mir richtig gut, die Kiste, auch wenn die Upgrades im Vergleich zur "alten" Cobra Mk. III deutlich teurer sind. Vor allem das Cockpit bietet einfach deutlich mehr Übersicht (vor allem nach unten, was die Landung und den Flug über Planetenoberflächen deutlich angenehmer macht) und es gibt viel mehr Platz, um Krempel einzubauen. Ein größerer Tank, bessere Schilde und Panzerung müssen noch rein, außerdem ein Scanner mit mehr Reichweite. Dann werde ich rundum zufrieden sein und ich werde die Kiste wohl sehr lange fliegen.


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2017)

Ja, die Explorer macht mir auch mächtig Spass.
Ein gutes Allroundschiff.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2017)

Nach dem gestrigen Spieleabend stehe ich bei "Assassin's Creed - Rogue" kurz vorm Ende der finalen Sequenz, nur noch drei ehemalige Assassinen-Kameraden stehen auf der Abschussliste. Über die letzten Sessions hat sich mein Eindruck weiter bewahrheitet:
Die Story - gemeint ist natürlich der historische Part - zieht besser als "Black Flag", auch dank des ambivalenten Shay. Seekämpfe halten sich bis zuletzt in akzeptablen Grenzen und es ist kein Zwang gegeben die Morgan (anders als die Jackdaw) stetig hochrüsten zu müssen. Diesbezüglich fühle ich mich richtig erleichtert. 
Haytham Kenway tritt allerdings reichlich spät in Erscheinung, da hatte ich mir doch etwas mehr Präsenz erhofft.

Aber mal davon ab ist "Rogue" alles in allem das bessere, vor allem kurzweiligere "Black Flag", weil das Gameplay glücklicherweise nicht so stark mit maritimen Missionen verwässert wird. Es ist im Herzen noch ausreichend klassisches AC, und genau deshalb kann ich mich damit gut anfreunden. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Mai 2017)

Mein Problem mit Rogue ist halt, dass es sich kaum von andren ACs unterscheidet, obwohl man diesmal einen Templer spielt.
Würde es nicht hier und da in der Story erwähnt, würde man das gar nicht merken.
Da hätte ich mir schon ein paar spielerische Unterschiede gewünscht. So war es das gleiche in einem anderem Umhang.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit Rogue ist halt, dass es sich kaum von andren ACs unterscheidet, obwohl man diesmal einen Templer spielt.
> Würde es nicht hier und da in der Story erwähnt, würde man das gar nicht merken.
> Da hätte ich mir schon ein paar spielerische Unterschiede gewünscht. So war es das gleiche in einem anderem Umhang.


Wenn du eine ausgesprochen starke Abgrenzung zu allen anderen ACs suchst frage ich mich ob ein originäres AC überhaupt noch dein Ding ist. Wenn ich ein AC im Spiel-Titel sehe will ich auch genau das was es seit dessen Bestehen auszeichnet.
Klar, der Wechsel zur anderen Fraktion ergibt wirklich keine spielerischen Unterschiede, aber mal ehrlich:
Was haben die Templer an besonderen Fähigkeiten die nur sie beherrschen? In der gesamten Serie hat sich der Kreuzorden hauptsächlich mit seiner Macht und seinen weitreichenden Einflüssen hervorgehoben, sonst nix. Ich stelle es mir sogar recht langweilig vor einen gewöhnlichen Templer zu spielen der nur über natürliche Gaben verfügt.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine ausgesprochen starke Abgrenzung zu allen anderen ACs suchst frage ich mich ob ein originäres AC überhaupt noch dein Ding ist.



Ich habe nichts gegen das normale AC-Gameplay und spiele die Spiele alle gern (bis auf Unity  )
Aber wenn ich man sich als Entwickler dafür entscheidet, den Spieler erstmals auf die Gegenseite zu schicken, sollte man da imo mehr daraus machen, als nur das Logo am Gürtel des Protagonisten zu ändern.


----------



## McDrake (31. Mai 2017)

*Assetto Corsa*

Wenn schon, denn schon...
Da ich extra wegen ETS2 FF-Lenkrad gekauft hatte, dachte ich mir:
Also ein "richtiges" Rennspiel muss da auch noch her.
Gedacht, gekauft.

Tja... also...nicht ganz einfach. Schön fordernd.
Hab die Proberunden mal absolviert.
Mit dem gutmütigen Abarth gings relativ flott voran.
Dann kam der nervöse BMW... komplett anders zu fahren. Sehr schön.

Beim ersten Abarth-Rennen sah ich kein Land, geschweige denn Gegner. Die fuhren aus dem Sichtfeld.
Nach vier, fünf Anläufen kämpfe ich zumindest um die hintersten Plätze.
Das Gegernverhalten macht Spass und "leider" auch keine Gummiband KI. DA heissts nach einam ausflug in die Pampa:
Augen zu und durch bis zum Schluss.
Ok, Neustart wäre auch ne Option. Aber die Runden kann man immer noch als Training mitnehmen um das Auto besser kennen zu lernen.

Fahre zZ mit der Einstellung "Racer" mit eingeblendeter Fahrlinie, da ich die Strecken noch nicht so kenne.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Mai 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Assetto Corsa*
> 
> Wenn schon, denn schon...
> Da ich extra wegen ETS2 FF-Lenkrad gekauft hatte, dachte ich mir:
> ...



Assetto Corsa ist als Einstieg in die Simracing-Welt auf jeden Fall wohl die beste Sim derzeit. Noch ein Tipp, was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht: Ich würde nicht die vorgefertigten Einstellungen nutzen. "Racer" z. B. nutzt die Stability Control, die allerdings anders, als der Name vermuten lässt, nichts mit den Fahrsystemen in einem echten Auto zutun hat, sondern direkt in die Physikengine eingreift. Ich würde den Wert komplett auf Null setzen, dafür dann bei ABS und Traktionskontrolle dann jeweils die Einstellung "Factory" einschalten. Damit hat jedes Auto, das in der Realität diese Funktionen hat, auch im Spiel ABS und Traktionskontrolle und die lässt sich, je nach Fahrzeug, in ein- und ausschalten oder in mehreren Stufen umstellen. Das geht sowohl im Setup-Bildschirm, als auch im Auto selbst mit den Tastenkombinationen Strg-A (für ABS) und Strg-T (für die Traktionskontrolle). Dazu sollte man noch wissen, dass gegen jede Intuition die Einstellung 1 immer die stärkste ist, was das Eingreifen der Elektronik angeht. Je höher der Wert eingestellt ist, desto weniger ABS/Traktionskontrolle wird genutzt.

Die Fahrlinie würde ich an deiner Stelle auch ausschalten. Zu Anfang kommst du damit zwar leichter ins Spiel rein und kannst gleich halbwegs passende Brems-, und Einlenkpunkte und eine Linie finden. Aber das Problem ist, dass diese Linie nicht dynamisch ist und sich nicht an das jeweilige Fahrzeug, die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit und die Streckenbedingungen anpasst. Und wenn du es irgendwann mal ohne versuchen willst, wirst du eh alle Bremspunkte nochmal neu lernen müssen, ist also doppelte Arbeit.

Mein Tipp: Schnapp dir den Toyota GT86 oder BMW M3 E30 (Straßenversion, nicht das Group A/DTM Auto), schnall Straßenreifen drunter und lerne damit die Strecken. Das Auto hat Heckantrieb, aber vergleichsweise wenig Leistung und ist immer gut beherrschbar. Falls du das Japanese Carpack hast, kannst du auch den Mazda MX-5 Cup nehmen.

Einer der Entwickler von Kunos Simulationi (Aristotelis Vasilakos, der "Physikguru" von Assetto Corsa) hat übrigens vor kurzem einige Videos mit grundlegenden und fortgeschrittenen Fahrtipps, die nicht nur in Assetto Corsa nutzlich sind. Ich verlinke mal das erste Video, das auf jeden Fall einige nützliche Tipps für den Einstieg enthält.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kj9Y_qdxoZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Mai 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Assetto Corsa ist als Einstieg in die Simracing-Welt auf jeden Fall wohl die beste Sim derzeit.


Was haben alle dauernd nur gegen Project Cars?


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Mai 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Was haben alle dauernd nur gegen Project Cars?



Ich finde das Fahrverhalten, gerade bei Straßenwagen, oft nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar und das Force Feedback ist ne Qual (auch einzustellen). Davon abgesehen ist es aber natürlich trotzdem kein schlechtes Spiel. Gerade beim Karrieremodus können sich andere gerne mal was abschauen und auch in Sachen Strecken und Fahrzeugen wird einiges geboten. Aber in Sachen Fahrgefühl ist Project Cars meiner Meinung nach jeder anderen aktuellen Rennsimulation unterlegen.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (31. Mai 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich finde das Fahrverhalten, gerade bei Straßenwagen, oft nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar und das Force Feedback ist ne Qual (auch einzustellen). Davon abgesehen ist es aber natürlich trotzdem kein schlechtes Spiel. Gerade beim Karrieremodus können sich andere gerne mal was abschauen und auch in Sachen Strecken und Fahrzeugen wird einiges geboten. Aber in Sachen Fahrgefühl ist Project Cars meiner Meinung nach jeder anderen aktuellen Rennsimulation unterlegen.



Da geht es mir genau anders rum. Das Fahrgefühl von Assetto Corsa kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen aber das von Project Cars macht für mich mehr Sinn und fährt sich angenehmer. 
Daher hab ich für Project Cars auch das GOTY DLC Upgrade gekauft aber Assetto Corsa verstaubt schon seit Monaten in meiner Bibliothek .Auch weil Assetto im Vergleich zu Project Cars oder Dirt Rally grafisch viel zu antik für meinen Geschmack ist.Selbst Dirt 3 Complete Edition gefällt mir auf max Details grafisch besser als Assetto... 
Momentan spiele ich immer noch Dirt Rally als Training für Dirt 4 und wenn mehr Zeit ist TESO um auf Morrowind vorbereitet zu sein .


----------



## McDrake (31. Mai 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> . Aber das Problem ist, dass diese Linie nicht dynamisch ist und sich nicht an das jeweilige Fahrzeug, die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit und die Streckenbedingungen anpasst. Und wenn du es irgendwann mal ohne versuchen willst, wirst du eh alle Bremspunkte nochmal neu lernen müssen, ist also doppelte Arbeit.



Das hab ich inzwischen auch gemerkt. 
Dachte zuerst, das funktioniere wie bei Forza (und GT?) und passe sich dem Fahrverhalten an.
Aber so bringts ja echt nich viel.


----------



## Chemenu (31. Mai 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Was haben alle dauernd nur gegen Project Cars?



Im Vergleich zu AC fühlt sich das m.E. einfach total nach Simcade an. Verhalten der Autos teilweise unberechenbar und willkürlich. Und dazu kommt noch die schlechtere Performance auf AMD GPUs, das gibt bei mir sowieso schon mal Abzüge_.
_ Ausserdem ist PCars tot/EOL, AC wird eifrig weiter verbessert und mit DLCs erweitert.

Oder kurz gesagt:_ "Project Cars sucks dicks in hell." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Mai 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> [/I] Ausserdem ist PCars tot/EOL, AC wird eifrig weiter verbessert und mit DLCs erweitert.


Müssen sie ja auch, in Sachen Content hinken sie PC immer noch hinterher. Allerdings sind die DLC-Preise auch nicht gerade Schnäppchen.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Mai 2017)

Noch zu vergessen einige Bugs, die nie gefixt wurden. Neben diversen Abstürzen in Ladebildschirmen und die merkwürdige Eigenschaft, dass Pcars auf manchen System (meinem alten auch) den Desktophintergrund beim Spielstart ändert, gibt es auch einige verbuggte Fahrzeuge/Strecken, wie z. B. den Audi R8 V10 auf der Nordschleife. Einmal Vollgas die Fuchsröhre runter bleibt das Dingen aus irgendeinem Grund nahe dem tiefsten Punkt einfach am Asphalt hängen, als ob da einer einen Haken angebracht hätte. Ich glaube, gerade die größeren Strecken haben eine recht niedrig aufgelöst Streckenoberfläche, was die Physik angeht, was zu solchen Problemen führt.

Dennoch bin ich gespannt, was aus PCars 2 wird. Einige Leute, die die Beta  gespielt haben, haben erwähnt, dass die Physik und das Force Feedback besser geworden sein sollen. Ob Pcars 2 damit auf ähnlichem Niveau, wie Assetto Corsa, Automobilista & Co. funktionieren wird, bleibt da allerdings offen. Bin zwar nicht gehyped, aber neugierig. Wenn nach Release der positive Eindruck bleibt, wird es sicher gekauft.


----------



## Chemenu (31. Mai 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Müssen sie ja auch, in Sachen Content hinken sie PC immer noch hinterher. Allerdings sind die DLC-Preise auch nicht gerade Schnäppchen.



Stimmt natürlich dass PCars wesentlich mehr Content bietet, aber für AC gibt es inzwischen auch sehr viele Mods. 
Vor allem die Mod Strecken sind teilweise wirklich überragend. Bei den Autos muss man aber schon sehr genau selektieren, da sind leider viele "Konvertierungen" im Umlauf die einfach nicht an die Qualität der Original Fahrzeuge von Kunos heranreichen.
Mir ist trotzdem die Qualität wichtiger als der reine Umfang. Die DLC zu AC kaufe ich blind, da weiß ich einfach dass da 1A Qualität drin steckt. 

Was mit fehlt sind halt dyn. Wetter und Tag/Nacht Zyklen. Wenn man z.B. Langstreckenrennen fahren möchte muss man eben zu PCars oder rFactor 2 greifen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Mai 2017)

Mit den Mods hast du nat. recht. Und nicht falsch verstehen, ich find AC auch grossartig und hab es mir sogar im EA schon gekauft. Hatte nicht vor, AC jetzt schlecht zu reden, ich spiele eigentlich immer wieder beides abwechselnd. Das fahren im Cockpit fühlt sich dort auch deutlich besser an, als in PC. Diese ganzen Einstellungen in den Ingame-Apps sind bei AC toll. Als Gesamtpaket würde ich jemandem, der nicht nur Rennspiele zockt, aber trotzdem zu PC raten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2017)

Und gestern lief mit dem Abschluss von "AC - Rogue" wieder ein rekordverdächtig langer Abspann. 
War in der Summe ein gutes Spiel, das mich nach der BF-Enttäuschung wider Erwarten besänftigen konnte.

Nun hinke ich nur noch ein AC ("Syndicate") hinterher. Mal schauen ob ich das noch vor dem Release von "Origin" gewuppt kriege. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Juni 2017)

Irgendwie hätte ich ja auch mal wieder Lust auf ein Assassin's Creed (zuletzt Teil 2 gespielt), nur hab ich ein (großes) Problem damit: Die Gegenwartsstory interessiert mich nicht die Bohne und reißt mich immer wieder heraus, was mir die Immersion und die Atmosphäre ziemlich zertrampelt. Und eben, wenn ich daran denke, vergeht mir auch irgendwie wieder so ein bisschen die Lust auf Assassin's Creed, auch wenn ich die historischen Epochen und Umgebungen echt interessant und gut umgesetzt finde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2017)

Und mit *Punch Club *ist noch ein weiterer Titel fertig genascht. 
Aber watt für'n Cliffhanger. Als wenn man das eigentliche Ende kurz vor Release noch schnell weggeschnitten hätte. 

Nun ja, das Sequel ist für Ende 2017 angekündigt, wird definitiv ein Sale-Kauf.

BTW:
Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich *Dirt Showdown *installiert. Aber das Spiel will partout nicht richtig starten, es schließt sich automatisch. Spackt das auch bei euch so?


----------



## Enisra (2. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal Torment - Tides of Numenera geholt,
u.a. weil mich der Test und eh das Thema angesprochen haben und ich irgendwie ein Spiel wollte, bei dem es viel zu lesen gibt und ja, ich finde es jetzt schon toll


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juni 2017)

Nach fast einem Jahr Pause hab ich mal wieder mein SWTOR-Abo erneuert, und erfreue mich an neuen Inhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2017)

Da mir* Lego Star Wars - The Force Awakens * zuletzt so gut gefallen hat und vor kurzem einen ganze Wagenladung weiterer Lego-Spiele in meiner Steam-Bibliothek gewandert ist, wage ich mich seit heute morgen mit *Lego Der Herr der Ringe  *an die nächste Franchise-Verarsche. 

Ähnlich gut und witzig, erreicht allerdings nicht ganz die hohe Qualität des jüngsten Sternenkrieges. Die Technik ist etwas schwächer (und selten etwas buggy), ein sehr großer Teil der Original-Synchronsprecher fehlt (wodurch die Atmo ein wenig leidet) und die Lego-Bauten-Rätsel kommen bei weitem nicht so häufig vor.

Der Rest aber stimmt, vor allem Howard Shores Score reisst sofort mit. 

Ein Spiel bei dem Junior wieder voller Spannung mitzuschauen darf. Abend allerdings läuft was anderes auf Herrn Papas Spielekiste. Werde nacher mal in *Assassin's Creed Chronicles - China* reinschnuppern.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2017)

Ghost Warrior 3 nach 55 h beendet. 100% Komplettierung (außer 8 Steam Achievements).

Das Spiel ist bislang mit Abstand das beste der Gamereihe. Vom Patchsupport können sich einige Große eine Scheibe abschneiden.

Hatte zuletzt nur noch 2 Bugs. An der Trophäenwand fehlt 1 Gewehr (obwohl eingesammelt) und der Neben-Queststrang Noch zu erledigen (5 Missionen) wurde erst schrittweise vor der Finalmission in Akt 4 freigeschalten aber 3 Missionen davon waren in Akt 3 einsortiert. Bevor ich gemerkt habe wo sich die Missionen befinden... Imho eine ungünstige Missionsfreischaltung. Werde noch die (mittlerweile nur noch 3 offenen) Steamachievements machen. Möchte mal wieder ein perfektes Spiel in meiner Bibliothek.


----------



## Sanador (4. Juni 2017)

Gerade die einstündige Open Beta von *ARMS* ausprobiert.
Es macht schon in dieser abgespeckten Version richtig Spaß und die Steuerung mit jeweils einem Joy-Con in der Hand funktioniert ausgesprochen präzise.


----------



## Rising-Evil (4. Juni 2017)

* Aliens vs. Predator 2 * Ja, das Ding ist steinalt und sieht in FullHD grauenhaft aus. Trotzdem ist AvP2 in Sachen Atmosphäre innerhalb dieses Franchises für mich unerreicht - was doch irgendwie traurig ist - schließlich stammt das Spiel von 2001.

Darüber hinaus immer noch * Paragon * . Jetzt haben mich MOBAS doch in ihren Bann gezogen, verdammte Axt !


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2017)

Soo. Jetzt nach 65 h Gesamtspielzeit habe ich auch alle noch offenen Steam-Achievements erreicht. Jetzt kann der Seasonpaßinhalt ruhig kommen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (4. Juni 2017)

*Flying Tigers: Shadows Over China*

Brandheiß !Das Ding hat vor ca, einer Woche die Early Access  Phase beendet, und liegt nun in Version 1.0 (Sharkbite) vor. Eins ist klar, das Spiel kann  und will  natürlich das Flieger-Genre nicht neu erfinden, macht aber vieles für den Arcade orientierten Spieler richtig. Die Performance ist in der Kampagne absolut erfreulich. Die technischen Probleme einiger weniger Reviewer auf Steam, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Die Steuerung ist auch mit Tastatur und Maus nachvollziehbar und  präzise. Indochina ist als Schauplatz recht gut eingefangen, zu hohe Erwartungen sollte man aber bei einer Downloadgröße von ca 2, X GB/ und ca. 4,X GB auf HDD) aber nicht haben.  
Eine Steam Review habe ich noch nicht verfasst, der Daumen dürfte aber "rauf" gehen. Nach ca. vier Stunden liegt meine erste - vorsichtige- Bewertung bei um die 68-74 Prozent.

Zum ohnehin moderaten Preis, gesellen sich heute noch 20 Prozent Rabatt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2017)

"Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China"

Verstehe die allgemein mauen Wertungen - ja, auch eure, liebe PCG - nicht. Ja, es ist im Grunde genommen "nur" ein mit etwas AC-DNS  angereicherter Klon des hervorragenden "Mark of the Ninja", auch erzählerisch ist es nicht sehr gehaltvoll, und die Protagonistin wird man nach einem Komplett-Durchgang schnell wieder vergessen.
Das Stealth-Gameplay funktioniert (was ich zumindest in bisher 4 gemeisterten Levels gesehen/erlebt habe) allerdings gut, es spielt sich flüssig und ist kaum schlechter als das seine Indie-Vorbilds. Das 2,5D-Artdesign mit diesem Tuschefarbenspiel sieht außerdem sehr chic aus - Ubiart Framework, wetten?  -, obwohl die meisten Texturen nicht sehr detailreich ausfallen.

Als ein "Low Budget"-Ubisoft-Produkt finde ich es doch recht solide, und da es vordergründig das Prinzip des Schleichens behandelt passt es sogar gut zum AC-Franchise.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (5. Juni 2017)

Final Fantasy VIII durchgespielt

Story brauchte wie bei  Final Fantasy VII etwas Anlaufzeit auch muss man sich erstmal in das Gameplay reinfinden und in die Story aber im grossen und ganzen fand ich es gut.

Nur wie bei  Final Fantasy VII war ich bissel von der Story verwirrt


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juni 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ubiart Framework, wetten?



unreal engine. wette verloren.


----------



## svd (5. Juni 2017)

Hmm, an die FF8-Kampfmusik kann ich mich sehr gut erinnern, die fand ich gut. Aber auf meinem damaligen Rechner war das so instabil gewesen, dass ich kurz nach den Kämpfen auf dem Zug nicht mehr weitergespielt habe.

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich im GOG-Sale "Septerra Core" (1999) geholt, weil ich ein kleines RPG für zwischendurch gesucht habe und das Spiel ohnehin mal nachholen wollte. Also, Story, Setting und Sound sind ordentlich, die Maussteuerung auch.
Die Bewegung des Charakters in den isometrischen Levels kann hakelig sein, auf modernen Rechnern gibt es manchmal kurze Verzögerungen, im Vollbildmodus hast du das Gefühl, der Mauszeiger verschwinde unterhalb des Menü/Inventar-Bereiches in einem unterhalb befindlichen zweiten Monitor.
Die Auflösung ist recht gering, das Bildformat beschränkt sich auf das typische 5:4-Format, aber sonst passt es technisch schon.

Die Kämpfe... naja, sie sind weder Echtzeit, noch rein rundenbasiert. Bei der, bis zu drei Mitglieder umfassenden, Party und unsichtbar bei den Gegnern, füllt sich eine dreiteilige Aktionsleiste. Je nachdem, wo du diese pro Charakter anhältst, wird diese soundso viel Aktionsbalken kostende
Fähigkeit ausgeführt. Kombos, Magie und Itembenützung gibt's auch. Aber so richtig taktisch wird's nie, kommt mir vor. Zudem können sich diese Begegnungen ganz schön in die Länge ziehen. 

Naja, mal sehen, wie weit ich spiele. Seinen Zweck erfüllt es ja ganz gut, interessant genug ist es auch.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2017)

Ich wollte Prey (2017) eine Chance geben. Bin aber ehrlich gesagt stark zwiegespalten. Story ist top, Leveldesign auch, aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist selbst auf normal für meinen Geschmack abartig hoch (oder ich stell mich zu doof an. Kann auch sein).

Ich habe gerade nach dem Schlüssel für die Fluchtkapsel gesucht. Meine Gesundheit ist auf 23, ich habe 0 Sanipacks, 0 zu Essen um Gesundheit zu generieren, 0 Schuß für die Pistole, 40 Schuß für die Glow Kanone. Draußen streifen mindestens 2 Phantoms und 3 Miniacs in unmittelbarer Nähe herum und ich muß zum Foyer. Keine Chance an denen vorbeizukommen. Mein Anzug ist auf 0, Reparatursets nicht zu finden.

Die Menge an diesen Gegnern ist einfach abartig hoch, der Aggressionsgrad und auch das hinterherrennen hinter einem ist extrem aggressiv. Ich weiß echt nicht ob ich das Spiel falsch zocke (kann auch sein). Aber im aktuellen Status habe ich 0 Chancen.


----------



## MrFob (5. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich wollte Prey (2017) eine Chance geben. Bin aber ehrlich gesagt stark zwiegespalten. Story ist top, Leveldesign auch, aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist selbst auf normal abartig hoch (oder ich stell mich zu doof an. Kann auch sein).
> 
> Ich habe gerade nach dem Schlüssel für die Fluchtkapsel gesucht. Meine Gesundheit ist auf 23, ich habe 0 Sanipacks, 0 zu Essen um Gesundheit zu generieren, 0 Schuß für die Pistole, 40 Schuß für die Glow Kanone. Draußen streifen mindestens 2 Phantoms und 3 Miniacs in unmittelbarer Nähe herum und ich muß zum Foyer. Keine Chance an denen vorbeizukommen.
> 
> Die Menge an diesen Gegnern ist einfach abartig hoch, der Aggressionsgrad und auch das hinterherrennen hinter einem ist extrem aggressiv. Ich weiß echt nicht ob ich das Spiel falsch zocke (kann auch sein). Aber im aktuellen Status habe ich 0 Chancen.



Ich habe Prey selber noch nicht gespielt, aber nach allem, was ich so gelesen habe kommt es mir ja eher so vor, als waere es eines dieser Quickload Spiele. Sobald du erwischt wirst oder nicht die Perfekte Art und Weise gefunden hast um mit einer Situation fertig zu werden -> Quickload, selbst wenn du es ueberlebt hast. Quasi so, dass jeder Raum mit einem Gegner eine Art Puzzle darstellt und wenn du es nicht genau richtig loest, dann bestraft dich das Spiel mit krassem Schaden, etc., was halt  wohl dazu fuehren kann, dass du nach einer Weile in einer Sackgasse landest.

Also, so kommt es mit nach der Berichterstattung zumindest vor. Bin auch noch am Ueberlgen, ob ich es mir holen soll (vielleicht im Summer Sale). Eigentlich klingt es ganz cool, wenn man sich darauf einstellt. Wenn du Lust hast, schreib gerne mal, wie es dir weiter mit dem Spiel ergeht, wuerde mich interessieren.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2017)

Ich vermute auch fast, daß ich das Spiel schon zu Beginn falsch angefaßt habe. Werde wohl noch einmal mit einer anderen Spielweise bei 0 beginnen müssen. Die Idee mit den Rätseln/Raum hat etwas. Auch wenn man in die alten Räume oft zurück muß (z.B. das eigene Büro).

Bei der absoluten Gegner-Übermacht und dem Angebot an Waffen/-effizienz und Munitionsvorräten hat man im offenen Fight jedenfalls 0 Chancen.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mal Divine Original Sin Enhanced Version angefangen als Uplay down war.

Als Uplay online war habe ich bissel Watch Dogs 2 wieder gezockt


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Juni 2017)

Ich spiele momentan wieder vermehrt Elder Scrolls Online.

Seit ein paar Tagen bin ich nun im heute erscheinenden Morrowind unterwegs und bin sehr angetan von dem kleinen Trip in die Vergangenheit. 

Ich wollte das alte Morrowind ja immer noch mal spielen, aber bekam leider die Mods nicht fehlerfrei zum laufen...und so ganz ohne Aufhübschung wollte ich dann doch erst einmal nicht spielen. 

Allein die Ankunft im "neuen" Seyda Neen und der Blick auf die großen Schlickschreiter hat gereicht, dass ich mich in Morrowind wieder heimisch fühle. Vivec ist noch im Entstehen und Klippenläufer sind weiterhin verbreitet. Nicht mehr so nervig wie im Original, aber man hat ihnen sogar einen Erfolg, den man sich durch möglichst häufiges Töten der Viecher erarbeiten kann, gegönnt...was habe ich die Biester früher gehasst. 

Die neue Klasse macht Spaß, aber so weit habe ich meinen Wächter noch nicht gespielt. 

Das Spiel ist auf jeden Fall die entspannende Feierabend-Alternative zu The Long Journey Home, das ich auch momentan spiele.

Da gibt es jetzt einen leichteren Schwierigkeitsgrad, der sich durchaus bemerkbar macht. 
Bei meinem letzten Versuch hatte ich allerdings so eine Nano-Mod installiert, die Schäden am Schiff unter der Verwendung von Treibstoff repariert hat. Funktionierte super, bis ich überraschenderweise von den Vine angegriffen wurde und die Reparatur den gesamten Treibstoff verbraucht hat. ;-D
Schön doof...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. Juni 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Als Uplay online war habe ich bissel Watch Dogs 2 wieder gezockt



Mhhh..kann man doch ohne Probleme auch offline zocken.  Das Spiel hat mich - auf hohem Niveau - trotzdem enttäuscht. Die Bay Area ist zwar ganz hübsch gestalatet, aber "zünden" will vor allem die Story imo nie wirklich. Ich habe mich jetzt bis ca. 60 Prozent gequält


----------



## i-suffer-rock (6. Juni 2017)

Ich bin durch mit Mass Effect Andromeda, und meine Eindrücke:

Die Aussgangssituation der Handlung gefiel mir sehr gut. Aber über die gesamte Spielzeit gesehen nahm die Hauptgeschichte zu selten fahrt auf. Zu oft wurde die Handlung durch die schier endlose Anzahl von Nebenaufgaben unterbrochen. Was den Erkundungspart und Nebenaufgaben angeht wäre weniger mehr gewesen.

Die Spielfigur Ryder ist detaillierter gezeichnet und wirkt durch die vorhandenen Familenbande präsenter in der Spielwelt, was zu interessanteren Rollenspielinteraktionen führen kann. Aber ich war zum Schluss dann doch eher enttäuscht weil das Spiel nicht so viel daraus gemacht hat.

Der Archon als Bösewicht hat mir Anfangs sehr gut gefallen, auch das Bedrohungsszenario das von ihm und den Kett ausgeht. Aber zum Ende hin wird der Archon plötzlich zur Karikatur eines Bösewichts, der sowas wie  "ich werde euch alle Vernichten" herumschreit.  Ich habe nicht verstanden was ihm das bringt und was genau seine Motivation war.



Ich würde 4 von 5 Punkten vergeben


----------



## Chemenu (6. Juni 2017)

Ich hab vorhin mein neues Lenkrad (das neue Fanatec CSL Elite Racing Wheel) in Betrieb genommen und mit Assetto Corsa getestet. 
Meine Fresse hat das Ding Power.  Ich hab erst mal die Stärke der FF Effekte auf 50% reduziert. 
Also wem so ein Motor immer noch nicht reicht (es gibt ja noch viel stärkere Lenkräder) und dann auch noch die Effekte auf 100% einstellt... ich weiß nicht welches Fahrzeug das dann simulieren soll. 
Solche Kräfte hat man wohl nicht mal in einem Monster Truck ohne Servolenkung. 

Ist auf jeden Fall ein gewaltiger Unterschied zu meinem alten Porsche GT3 RS V2 Wheel. Und ich hatte schon Sorgen dass die Unterschiede nicht so groß ausfallen würden. Vor allem das Driften ist massiv leichter geworden (trotz deaktiviertem Drift Modus).


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juni 2017)

Also ein Fanatec wäre auch noch so ein Traum von mir....


----------



## golani79 (6. Juni 2017)

Hab heute mal Rising Storm 2 Vietnam gespielt - schon krass, wie es da teilweise abgeht.
Ziemlich dicht Atmosphäre - wenn man realistischere MP Shooter und Vietnam mag, macht man hier nix verkehrt.


----------



## Rising-Evil (7. Juni 2017)

Hab's zwar noch nicht angespielt , da es ab jetzt Free-to-play ist, werd ich's demnächst mal antesten - * Battleborn *

Btw: zum einen gönne ich das 2K von Herzen - mit "Evolve" haben die Trottel erst kürzlich einen der wohl innovativsten Multiplayer-Shooter überhaupt grandios gegen die Wand gefahren - wirklich schade...
Zweitens - das war ja sowas von abzusehen. Ein Multiplayer-Helden-Shooter im selben Release-Zeitraum wie Overwatch, dem ersten Multiplayer-FPS eines der renommiertesten Entwickler-Studios überhaupt zu veröffentlichen ?
Was eine Schnapsidee - aber wie heißt es so schön "Wer den Schaden hat,..."


----------



## Wynn (7. Juni 2017)

Battleborn ist ja nur der MP mit Wechselhelden Free To Play also wie bei Call of Duty Wochenden 
Zum reinschauen ist es ganz nett aber sonst naja ^^


Ich habe gestern mal Watch Dogs 2 weitergespielt. Das Open World in Teil 2 und die Hackingmöglichkeiten sind besser als im ersten Teil 1.
Wo im ersten Teil gleich die Polizei/Zivilisten überaktiv waren da sind die in Teil 2 auf Valium. In Teil 2 kannste die Polizei / Gangmitglieder auf Zivilisten hetzen ohne Konsequenzen. Du kannst Auto hacken und sie durchdrehen lassen und keine Konsequenzen.   Eine gesunde Mischung aus Teil 1 und 2 wär mir lieber gewesen.


----------



## CadBane (8. Juni 2017)

bin jetzt mit the witcher 3 fertig, und habe jetzt mal wieder far cry 3 rausgekramt. die vorfreude auf teil 5 ist sehr groß! und zwishendurch zock ich halt Star Wars: Battlefront !


----------



## McDrake (9. Juni 2017)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider* (20 Year Celebration)
Ist jetzt der zweite Durchgang.
Da die MS-Version den Eyetracker nicht unterstütz, wollte ich nun mal nur ganze kurz (!!) die STEAM-Version testen.
Und da ich auch noch eine neuere Graka als damals beim ersten Durchgang habe, gleich mal die Detail rauf gesetzt.

Ich schau jetzt grad mal in meiner STEAM-Bibliothek:
Aus "ganz kurz antesten" wurden fünf Stunden.
Das Spiel hat mich gleich wieder gepackt.
Die Grafik ist in meinen Augen noch immer etwas vom schönsten, was es zur Zeit gibt.

Auch die Sammelaufgaben finde ich hier gelungen. Ich höre wieder jedem Beschrieb zu, weils gut gemacht ist und einfach passt.
Und da ich jetzt auch alle Addons habe, durchstreifte ich das Croft-Gebäude.
Schöner Zusatz mit viel Hintergrundgeschichte und ein paar guten Rätseln.

Ich werd wohl auch diese Version durchspielen


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Juni 2017)

Zur Zeit arbeite ich etwas meinen Pile of Shame in Steam ab. Ich habe jetzt *The Swapper* und *Portal *beendet. Letzteres ist auf jeden Fall nicht so stark wie der zweite Teil, ersteres ist ein nettes kleines Indie-Game das mich in dem ein oder anderen Rätsel kurz hat etwas verzweifeln lassen.  

Außerdem hab ich nochmal in *Super Meat Boy *meinen Ranglistenplatz stark nach oben korrigiert in dem ich die ersten Welten auf 100% kompletiert habe. Ich glaub insgesamt werd ich das Spiel aber nie mehr komplett auf 100% bekommen, da hinten raus der Schwierigkeitsgrad einfach zu extrem wird und das nicht das einzige Spiel in meiner Steam-Bibliothek ist


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2017)

Spontankauf bei GOG: *Unreal Gold* (Original Unreal + Return to Na Pali). Das Original hab ich damals nie ganz zu ende gespielt (bis irgendwo kurz nach der Burg aus dem Intro, glaube ich), das Addon nie angefangen. Jetzt will ich's nochmal versuchen. Ist natürlich kein Vergleich mit modernen, sehr event- und storybasierten Spielen mit realistischen Umgebungen, was im Grunde mit Half Life begonnen hat. Unreal ist noch ein Vertreter der oldschool Shooter (vergleichbar mit Doom, Quake, Duke 3d) mit hoher Spielgeschwindigkeit, komplexer und abwechslungsreicher Levelarchitektur und sehr verschiedenen Waffen (nicht jeweils 5 verschiedene Pistolen, Schrotflinten, MPs und Sturmgewehre, wie das inzwischen in Mode ist). Man merkt dem Spiel natürlich schon deutlich sein Alter an, aber es macht Spaß und die KI ist echt gut. Keine Spur von Kanonenfutter a la Call of Duty. Die Gegner stürmen, ziehen sich zurück, weichen aus, nutzen verschiedene Waffen usw.  Und ich muss mich noch selbst um Heilung kümmern, anstatt für 5 Sekunden in Deckung zu gehen und wieder volle Gesundheit zu haben


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Juni 2017)

Ich kann mich an die Unreal-Spielwelt noch gut erinnern, vor allem an das Musikstück Dusk Horizon, welches erklingt, als man zum ersten mal neben dem Schiff steht und die Welt betritt.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=glnpnifV4Fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2017)

Der Soundtrack ist wirklich toll, hat die teilweise recht mystische Atmosphäre, gerade in den Außengebieten, sehr gut unterstützt. Überhaupt finde ich den Sound auch heute noch toll. Der Wind, die Tiere, die im Hintergrund kreischen, das Plätschern von Wasserfällen, dazu die Musik ... da braucht man fast keine Grafik mehr, um das Spiel zu genießen


----------



## Sanador (10. Juni 2017)

Und ich kann mich sehr gut auf das erste Zusammentreffen mit den Skaarj erinnern. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lSQ8Et5c0LY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (11. Juni 2017)

*Men Of Valor*

Ein guter Vietnam Shooter, der damals kriminell unter meinem (Spiele)Radar verschwunden ist. Nach ein wenig herumprobieren, läuft das Spiel ziemlich zuverlässig unter Win 10. Beim Starten will er mich manchmal foppen und gibt erst nur die Audiospur frei. Das Bild kommt dann oft erst mit Verzögerung. Die Grafik / Farben in einigen wenigen Gebieten, ist bei einzelnen Elementen etwas wackelig, aber am Ende steht, dass das Spiel spielbar bleibt.
Man hat sich bei der Präsentation offensichtlich ein Vorbild an Genre üblichen Filmen und Dokus genommen. 
Klar ist aber, dass man  im Vergleich zu aktuellen Titeln ,bei einem Spiel von 2004 ein paar Abstriche machen muss. Es spielt sich für mich wie ein COD 1 oder 2...was ja nichts Schlechtes ist 
Trotzdem, die Action und das Feeling ist da, jedenfalls wenn man sich darauf einlassen kann. Ob man jetzt 6/7 oder 8/10 gibt, hängt wohl am ehesten vom persönlichen Zugang zum Spiel ab.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2017)

Ist einer der wenigen vernünftigen Vietnam-Titel nach Vietcong 1/2 und Shellshock 1.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Juni 2017)

Ein wenig *Everspace*. Man weiß sofort woran man bei dem Spiel ist.
Allein dieser Nervenkitzel, wenn man einen neuen Sektor betritt, vor einem 2 feindliche Fregatten, samt Jagdgeschwader, Feuer eröffnen. Man eigentlich keine Chance hat dort heil rauszukommen, aber dann doch noch eine beachtliche Menge Flieger abschießt, bevor man selbst den Neustart wagen darf. Hoffe doch das zieht zieht durch alle Sektoren und bleibt genauso anspruchsvoll, auch wenn man Pilot und Schiff weiter ausbaut. 

Doch zurzeit läuf *Dirt4*. Bin wieder komplett auf Zeitenjagd, auch wenn ich es im Simulationsmodus etwas einfacher als Dirt Rally empfinde. Großes Plus hier, ist dass man sich endlich ein komplettes Rallyevent bis ins Detail zusammenstellen kann.


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. Juni 2017)

die Predator-Kampagne beendet und somit * Aliens vs. Predator 2 * durchgespielt.
Ein klasse Spiel trotz seines Alters. Extrem abwechslungsreiches Gameplay, tolle Atmosphäre - für Fans der Film-Reihen definitiv einen Blick wert.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juni 2017)

*Unreal Gold* ist durch, zumindest das Hauptspiel. Damit hab ich gleich zwei Rekorde bei mir gebrochen: Ist ist damit erstens das erste Spiel, das ich vor Ende des Sales durchgespielt habe, in dem ich es gekauft habe und zweitens das Spiel, für das ich seit dem ersten Spielstart und dem Durchspielen am längsten gebraucht habe: 1998 zum ersten Mal gestartet, 2017 fertig geworden 


Kleines Review, ohne großartige Nostalgie (ok, ein bisschen Nostalgie steckt schon mit drin, geht einfach nicht ohne):

Bei Spielstart war ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich es überhaupt durchspielen werde. Ich habe es als sehr lang und sehr schwer in Erinnerung. Und es stimmt nur teilweise: Es war recht lang (auch wenn ich es schnell durchgespielt habe, aber der Spielfluss war halt super und ich war sehr motiviert), aber aus meiner Sicht auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad "Medium" bis auf ein paar Stellen nicht allzu schwer. Jedenfalls nicht schwerer, als so mancher aktuelle Shooter. 


Ein paar Punkte, die mir sehr gut gefallen haben:

- Das Leveldesign: Einige der Level sind richtig, richtig gut! Auch heute noch. Ich denke da zum Beispiel an den atmosphärischen Tempel eines Wassergottes relativ am Anfang des Spiels, das Wrack der abgestürzten ISV Kran, das ein paar richtig harte Abschnitte hat (Deck 1, erster Gang!) und der beste Level von allen: Bluff Eversmoking, Nali Kloster auf einem riesigen Felsen in mitten eines Bergsees/Kraters, das mich mit seinen vielen Wegen, Ein- und Ausgängen irgendwie ein wenig an Thief erinnert hat. Etwas später gab es dann auch noch einen weniger gelungenen Level, wo es einige Stellen mit massig nachspawnenden Gegnern gab, wo ich erst nicht wusste, was das Spiel überhaupt von mir will. Aber insgesamt war das Leveldesign ziemlich gut, wenn auch auf eine andere Weise, als in moderneren Spielen, wo mehr auf Realismus geachtet wird.
- Der Sound: Während man der Grafik ihr Alter mehr als deutlich ansieht, ist der Sound und der Soundtrack sehr frisch geblieben. Beide untermalen die Atmosphäre nahezu perfekt.
- Das Waffendesign: Jede Waffe ist in ihrer Art einzigartig und weitaus kreativer, als das, was die meisten modernen Shooter bieten. Angefangen bei der aufrüstbaren Laserpistole, die immer langsamer, dafür stärke wird und automatisch Energie regenieriert, über die einfache halbautomatische Pistole und den 8-Ball Launcher (ein Raketenwerfer, der, wie es der Name so unpassend ausdrückt, bis zu 6 Raketen oder Granaten gleichzeitig abfeuern kann) bis zu Sachen, was Biogewehr, das giftigen Schlamm verschießt. Jede Waffe hat mindestens zwei Feuermodi, die sich voneinander deutlich unterscheiden. Und jede Waffe lässt sich je nach Gegner und Spielsituation sinnvoll einsetzen.
- Die KI. Ernsthaft, die ist für nen Shooter richtig, richtig gut. Vor allem die Skaarj verhalten sich echt klug. Greifen erstmal volles Pfund an, weichen aus, ziehen sich bei Verletzungen zurück, gehen in den Nahkampf ... sehr gut gemacht.


Und ein paar Dinge, die ich nicht so toll fand:

- Die Grafik hat schon sehr an der Zeit gelitten, finde ich. Die Farben und Designs sind immer noch schön, aber auch mit Texturmod sind viele Texturen niedrig aufgelöst, die Objekte polygonarm und die Außenlevel unglaublich leer. Es ist wohl einfach so, dass 3d-Spiele dieser Ära nicht besonders gut gealtert sind. Rückwirkend würde ich sagen: Ultima Underworld von 1992 ist vom Grafikdesign her besser gealtert, als das deutlich fortschrittlichere Unreal. Groß gestört hat es mich aber nicht. Es gibt dennoch einige Orte im Spiel, die aufgrund der Beleuchtung sehr schön aussehen.
- Ein paar mehr Gegnertypen hätten dem Spiel gutgetan. Die meiste Zeit über bekämpft man die Skaarj, daneben gibt es eine handvoll weitere Gegner. Aber der Hälfte des Spiels hat man da aber alles gesehen.

Insgesamt hat mir das Spiel aber ziemlich gut gefallen. Nicht besser, als die richtig guten akuellen Spiele, aber ich hab so lange schon keinen richtigen Oldschool Shooter mehr gespielt ... das hat man wieder richtig Spaß gemacht und wirkte irgendwie sehr erfrischend. In das Addon "Return to Na Pali" hab ich schon ein wenig reingeschnuppert. Mein erster Eindruck sagt mir: Das Leveldesign hat stark nachgelassen. Aber ich hab auch erst zwei oder drei Level gespielt, vielleicht wird's ja noch besser.


----------



## MrFob (13. Juni 2017)

Oh mann, Unreal. Irgendeiner hatte es damals bei uns in der Schule und ein anderer hatte einen CD Brenner (!) und auf einmal hatten wir es alle (  ). Aber kaum einer konnte es spielen. Es brauchte schliesslich die neueste Hardware (ich sag nur Voodoo2). Dann der erste Level, keine Gegner aber man war trotzdem in Schweiss gebadet. Dann die Stelle ziemlich am Anfang, wo das Licht in dem Korridor ausgeht und (ich glaube der erste) Skaarj angreift. Einfach grandios!
Hatte es auch als ziemlich schwer in Erinnerung. Habe es aber trotzdem irgendwie durchgespielt.


Spoiler



Fliegt man am Ende nicht wieder ins All uns sieht den Planete aus dem Obit?


Auf jeden Fall war Unreal grafisch bei uns doch recht lange als Referenz gehandelt worden. Ein Half Life hatte zwar die cooleren Skripte, aber grafisch war Unreal doch lange auf dem Thron gesessen.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juni 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fliegt man am Ende nicht wieder ins All uns sieht den Planete aus dem Obit?





Spoiler



Japp, im Orbit strandet man dann allerdings wieder ohne Antrieb. Die Handlung des Addons setzt sich dann an der Stelle fort, wenn auch nicht unbedingt auf kreative Weise.



Generell fand ich das Ende auch ein bisschen unspektakulär (Bosskampf eingeschlossen, der recht einfach war), aber um die Story geht es im dem Spiel eh nicht wirklich, die läuft auch nur ganz am Rande mit gefundenen Tagebüchern usw. ab. In Unreal ist definitiv der Weg das Ziel.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. Juni 2017)

Nach *The Witcher 3* (was für ein Brett - auch ohne die DLCs, aber ich kann nicht mehr. Hebe ich mir auf.) wieder *Elite Dangerous*. Ich lasse Plötze zurück und steige in meine ASP Explorer um fremde Welten zu entdecken.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2017)

Ich habe Watch Dogs 2 nun jetzt 22 Stunden gespielt und denk mir warum ubisoft habt ihr eine komische werbung gemacht bei der e3 wo der trailer auf total hippe hacker gemacht hat mit rap dub step song.

Dadurch war ich wie viele andere vom spiel verschreckt.

Die ersten 10 Stunden wenn man durch die gegend fährt missionen macht (haupt/nebenstory) und dann die app sieht wo man selfies machen soll für follower punkte wirkt es sehr trashig.



Spoiler



Aber das ändert sich sich ab mitte der hauptstory - plötzlich geht es um menschenhandel,  drogen und illegale pornos in den nebenstorys und hauptstorys.
Die dedsec mitglieder werden gefangen genommen und gefoltert bzw getötet und es kommt zu einem richtigen krieg.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2017)

Das erste "Assassin's Creed Chronicles" mit Schwerpunkt China ist mit dem gestrigen Abend weg von der Pile of Shame. War nicht übel, gut dass ich nicht auf das gemischte Medienecho gehört hab.  Indien und Russland dürfen in nächster Zeit wohl auch folgen.

Da das parallel laufende "Lego Herr der Ringe" mit Minas Tirith auch kurz vorm Story-Ende steht und danach hauptsächlich die Nebenaufgaben übrig bleiben werde ich mir wohl wieder überlegen müssen was anschließend angefasst werden könnte. Irgendwas mit überschaubarer Spielzeit, Zeitfresser kann ich frühestens nach dem Umzug in Erwägung ziehen...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juni 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich habe Watch Dogs 2 nun jetzt 22 Stunden gespielt und denk mir warum ubisoft habt ihr eine komische werbung gemacht bei der e3 wo der trailer auf total hippe hacker gemacht hat mit rap dub step song.
> 
> Dadurch war ich wie viele andere vom spiel verschreckt.
> 
> ...


Hmm ... danke für den Hinweis, vllt. sollte ich ja wirklich mal weiter spielen. Bislang hat mich das nervige und überdrehte 'Ghetto-Hipster-Cool' abgeschreckt.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. Juni 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das erste "Assassin's Creed Chronicles" mit Schwerpunkt China ist mit dem gestrigen Abend weg von der Pile of Shame.


Was ihr alles als Pile of Shame bezeichnet. Ich finde es gibt keinen Grund, sich für Assassin's Creed Chronicles zu schämen.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juni 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Was ihr alles als Pile of Shame bezeichnet. Ich finde es gibt keinen Grund, sich für Assassin's Creed Chronicles zu schämen.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Du einen Witz machen wolltest - und ich mich als "Erklärbär" jetzt zum Horst mache, aber der "Pile of Shame", oder "PoS", steht für den Stapel an Spielen, die man zwar schon lange erworben hat, aber noch keine Zeit hatte, sie wirklich zu spielen. 

Das hat nichts mit der Qualität des Spieles zu tun, im Gegenteil, ich würde sagen, wenn man einen absoluten Spitzentitel lange ungespielt rumgammeln lässt, dann ist die "Schande" noch größer.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. Juni 2017)

Dann habe ich wieder was dazu gelernt. Für mich war der Pile of Shame immer von Spielen geprägt, die qualitativ unterdurchschnittlich sind. Der Stapel an Spielen den man zwar schon lange erworben hat, aber noch keine Zeit dafür hatte, kannte ich bisher nur als Backlog.


----------



## Chemenu (14. Juni 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Dann habe ich wieder was dazu gelernt. Für mich war der Pile of Shame immer von Spielen geprägt, die qualitativ unterdurchschnittlich sind.


Das ist ja eher der Pile of Shit. Kleiner Unterschied.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. Juni 2017)

Jetzt macht alles Sinn. Refund ist Klopapier!


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das ist ja eher der Pile of Shit. Kleiner Unterschied.



Die Maßeinheit dazu lautet "Courics".


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. Juni 2017)

Bei South Park bin ich raus.

Edit: was uns zur rektakulären Zerreißprobe bringt.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm ... danke für den Hinweis, vllt. sollte ich ja wirklich mal weiter spielen. Bislang hat mich das nervige und überdrehte 'Ghetto-Hipster-Cool' abgeschreckt.



Genau das hat es mich auch. Watch Dogs 2 hat vieles besser gemacht im gameplay aber storymässig hat es sich bei der e3 eher als spiel für die jugend präsentiert.

Es ist eines dieser Spiele das eine sehr lange Vorlaufphase hat.  Sobald man die zwei Roboter hat und mehr im talentbaum geskillt wird es später zum richtigen rätselspiel wo du dich nur noch via kameras & roboter bewegst und die gegend auskundschafts und säuberst weil der hauptcharakter sonst instant tot ist. Da es keine richtige Reihenfolge der missionen gibt ab "Looking Glass" wird es anspruchsvoller / ernster. Man sollte bis dahin schon ein paar sachen im forschungsbaum geforscht haben also genug follower durch diverse missionen und die komischen selfie missionen. Auch braucht man diverse Elite Talent Punkte zum ende des spiels die man erst durch viel taktik und gehirnschmalz kriegt weil man ein feindliches gebiet betritt.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm ... danke für den Hinweis, vllt. sollte ich ja wirklich mal weiter spielen. Bislang hat mich das nervige und überdrehte 'Ghetto-Hipster-Cool' abgeschreckt.



Dito. Mal schauen, vlt. wird's ja noch was. Da kein "AP" mehr vorkommt, ist Teil 2 eigentlich schon eine 100%-Verbesserung zum Vorgänger.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juni 2017)

Ich bin uralt, fand aber das Hipster-Gehabe in WD2 gar nicht so schlimm. Manchmal wars so bescheuert, dass ich schon wieder lachen musste (aber ich lache auch über ausgiebige Kotzszenen in Family Guy). 

Ich habe es noch nicht beendet, was aber eher an der fehlenden Zeit bei zu vielen Spielen liegt. Den ersten Teil habe ich abgebrochen, weil der Hauptcharakter ein Sackgesicht war.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juni 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Den ersten Teil habe ich abgebrochen, weil der Hauptcharakter ein Sackgesicht war.



QFT.

 

Ich hab's zwar durchgespielt, aber den Char abgrundtief gehasst. AP durfte daher besonders häufig und absichtlich sterben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juni 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> QFT.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab's zwar durchgespielt, aber den Char abgrundtief gehasst. AP durfte daher besonders häufig und absichtlich sterben.



So stark war ich nicht. 

Ich habe soeben überlegt, ob mir schon einmal eine andere Spielfigur ähnlich unsympathisch war, so dass sie mir das Spiel versaut hat, aber mir fällt gerade keine ein.


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2017)

Gestern in Watch Dogs 2 eine nebenmission gemacht die story technisch ganz interessant und hatte am schluss ein fieses schalterrätsel .
 gab zwar nur 9000 follower aber die story zum 52 hertz wal war cool https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/52-Hertz-Wal


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juni 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin uralt, fand aber das Hipster-Gehabe in WD2 gar nicht so schlimm. Manchmal wars so bescheuert, dass ich schon wieder lachen musste (aber ich lache auch über ausgiebige Kotzszenen in Family Guy).
> 
> Ich habe es noch nicht beendet, was aber eher an der fehlenden Zeit bei zu vielen Spielen liegt. Den ersten Teil habe ich abgebrochen, weil der Hauptcharakter ein Sackgesicht war.



Er war ambivalent. Stell Dir mal vor Deine Nichte würde gekillt werden. Ich glaube da würde jeder zum Bad Ass.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Er war ambivalent. Stell Dir mal vor Deine Nichte würde gekillt werden. Ich glaube da würde jeder zum Bad Ass.



Bad Ass wäre ja nicht schlimm. Da gibt es genug andere Charaktere, die einem dennoch sympathisch sind. Ebenso wie so Vendetta-Figuren. Wenn diese Charaktere eine entsprechende "Tiefe" mitbringen, lässt einen das als Spieler auch nicht kalt. 

Bei Aiden hat das bei mir persönlich nicht funktioniert. Der war einfach nur ein Sackgesicht. 

Vielleicht fällt mir ja noch ein Charakter ein, bei dem es mir ähnlich ging.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juni 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bad Ass wäre ja nicht schlimm. Da gibt es genug andere Charaktere, die einem dennoch sympathisch sind. Ebenso wie so Vendetta-Figuren. Wenn diese Charaktere eine entsprechende "Tiefe" mitbringen, lässt einen das als Spieler auch nicht kalt.
> 
> Bei Aiden hat das bei mir persönlich nicht funktioniert. Der war einfach nur ein Sackgesicht.



Der Artikel fast es m. E. perfekt zusammen:

https://www.giantbomb.com/articles/i-dont-think-you-deserve-redemption-aiden-pearce/1100-4960/

Zitat:


> Aiden was not randomly targeted by an unjust system; he was being a dick.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juni 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bad Ass wäre ja nicht schlimm. Da gibt es genug andere Charaktere, die einem dennoch sympathisch sind. Ebenso wie so Vendetta-Figuren. Wenn diese Charaktere eine entsprechende "Tiefe" mitbringen, lässt einen das als Spieler auch nicht kalt.
> 
> Bei Aiden hat das bei mir persönlich nicht funktioniert. Der war einfach nur ein Sackgesicht.


Haben wir hier unterschiedliche Spiele gespielt? Aiden hat mir deutlich besser gefallen als die Hipster-Proleten aus dem zweiten Teil.  

Vor allem hab ich Aiden nicht als "Sackgesicht" vor Augen, was vllt. auch daran liegen mag, dass ich noch nie ein Sack vor dem Gesicht hatte. 

Nyx? 

:>


----------



## Rising-Evil (15. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Haben wir hier unterschiedliche Spiele gespielt? Aiden hat mir deutlich besser gefallen als die Hipster-Proleten aus dem zweiten Teil.
> 
> Vor allem hab ich Aiden nicht als "Sackgesicht" vor Augen, was vllt. auch daran liegen mag, dass ich noch nie ein Sack vor dem Gesicht hatte.
> 
> ...


Als Sackgesicht würde ich ihn auch nicht wirklich beurteilen, er war nur ziemlich farblos - sein Rach-Motiv klischeehaft, die Nebencharaktere wurden zwar gut eingeführt, nur um dann vollends in der Versenkung zu verschwinden.

Alles in allem hatte ich mit dem Watch_Dogs-Plot aber deutlich mehr Spaß als der Gurke * GTA V * - Trevor unsympathisch, Michael klischeehaft und Franklin total blass - lag aber auch daran dass meine Erwartungen an letzteres zig-mal höher waren


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Haben wir hier unterschiedliche Spiele gespielt? Aiden hat mir deutlich besser gefallen als die Hipster-Proleten aus dem zweiten Teil.
> 
> Vor allem hab ich Aiden nicht als "Sackgesicht" vor Augen, was vllt. auch daran liegen mag, dass ich noch nie ein Sack vor dem Gesicht hatte.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich hab die Sonderedition mit Sackgesicht-Modifikation gekauft. 
Kostete mehr als die neue AC-CE, aber für mich als Ruhrpott-Pflänzchen war das einfach ein Muss. 

Ihr solltet mal die Statue sehen, die mit drin war.


----------



## w0rm (15. Juni 2017)

Momentan spiel ich viel Rainbow Six Siege und Battlefield 1 mit einem Kollegen zusammen^^

Aber Overwatch, alte Klassiker und Diablo kommen immer wieder dran, wenn ich gerad Zeit hab.

- w0rm


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2017)

So, meine PS3 durfte nach gut einem Jahr aus ihrem "Zwangs-Koma" wieder erwachen, da ich heute die ersten zwei Stunden mit "Heavy Rain" verbracht hab.

Ganz großes Kino! Bin hin und weg. Die Geschichte, die Regie, die teils freien, teils gescripten Interaktionen sind (für einen 7Jahre alten Konsolen-Titel) richtig top. Auch optisch kann es sich heute noch sehen lassen, abgesehen von Ethans seltsamen Blick. Der schaut immer drein als wenn er ständig einen im Tee hätte.  Aber ansonsten schöne, sehr cineaste Inszenierung, mit Split-Screens und anderen visuellen Effekten. Da kommen die guten Erinnerungen an "Fahrenheit" wieder zurück. 
Und der Soundtrack... Sehr eindringlich und traurig. Meine audiophilen Ansprüche sind mehr als befriedigt.

Mit der Steuerung komme ich - trotz dieser Krücke von PS3-Controller - ziemlich gut zurecht, nur bei manchem Kamera-Wechsel wird's etwas ungenau, aber sonst alles okay. Mehr stört mich ein desöfteren recht starkes Tearing, aber das scheint bei der PS3 wohl ein häufig auftretendes Problem zu sein. Mittlerweile das dritte Spiel wo es mir sofort auffällt. Naja, als Herzblut-PCler werde ich es wohl oder übel ertragen müssen. ^^
Und noch was: warum müssen die Gedanken von Ethan und Co. Im Vergleich zur normalen Sprachausgabe so verdammt laut sein?! Erschrecke mich fast jedes Mal, weil ich den Ton über Soundbar und entsprechender Lautstärke laufen lasse.

Jedenfalls gibt mir der Titel die Bestätigung dass die Konsolen-Anschaffung doch nicht nur für die "Metal Gear Solid-Antology" allein gut war. [emoji106] 

Wenn es mich bis zum Ende in seinen Bann hält könnte ich mir gut vorstellen noch "Beyond - Two Souls" nachträglich zu holen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2017)

Watch Dogs 2 Charaktere wie ich sie empfand



Spoiler



Wrench war mein Favorit - er wirkte erst so fröhlich und immer zu Spässen aufgelegt aber seinen wahren charakter verbirgte er hinter der Maske.
Schlüsselmomente für mich war als das FBI ihn folterte und seine Maske gestohlen hat und als er sich von dem Roboter verabschiedet hat.

Sitara mein Platz 2 - sie ist sozusagen die Mutter von Dedsec und kümmerte sich um alle Mitglieder.

Raymond war teilweise sehr mysteriös - er ist ein whistleblower der seit ein paar jahrzehnten auf der flucht vor ctos ist.

Dusan der Chef von Blume - war als Bösewicht ganz okay aber gab bessere Bösewichter. Er war nur ein Tentakel von ctos.

Horatio war der Qoutentote für die Dramatik.

Josh war der stille soziophobe hacker.

Marcus selbst als der Hauptcharaktere war okay und besser als aiden pierce aber teilweise wirkte er eher eher blass.



34 Stunden gespielt - 96% komplettiert die eine Mission war buggy da musste ich was hacken wo ich nicht rankam.

Später hatte ich noch bluescreens teilweise aber das soll zu release schlimmer gewesen sein.

Insgesamt würde ich dem Spiel zum derzeiten Stand die Gesamt Schulnote 3+ geben. Gameplay 2+ Technik und Qualität 4 Story insgesamt 2+


----------



## Rising-Evil (16. Juni 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Watch Dogs 2 Charaktere wie ich sie empfand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War die Technik echt so mies ?
Dachte die Story um die jungen Hipster sei so blöd (ohne das Ding gespielt zu haben)


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2017)

Technik ist für mich auch wenn Missionen defekt sind oder nicht triggern oder ähnliches 

Wie ich erwähnte am Anfang wirkt es noch alles sehr harmlos und hipstermässig aber ab der Mission Spiegelglas wird es ernster und der Schwierigkeitsgrad steigt bezüglich schalterrätsel, nutzung von den zwei robotern,  mit kameras bewegen, wachen ablenken usw.


----------



## McDrake (16. Juni 2017)

*SWTOR*

Mal wieder geupdatet und Passwortchaos entafacht (war mir nicht mehr bewusst, dass das Passwort für Origin und SWTOR das selbe ist...)
ich hatte mich bis jetzt, Level 42, gar nie gross mit den Klassenquests abgegeben.
Das hole ich grade nach 

Als Sith, bin ich recht stolz, einen Jedi-Padawan auf die dunkle Seite bewegt zu haben.
Ihr Name ist Jaesa Willsaam.

Schade, dass man keine Raumschlachten mehr kaufen kann im Shop.
Finde die ganz witzig.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Juni 2017)

*Planet Coaster*

Gibt es wohl seit kurzem als Ladenversion, hab jetzt auch mal 2 Stunden reingeschnuppert. Muss aber sagen, man kommt im Spiel kaum voran, eine Achterbahn zusammenstellen, das Terrain anpassen 
sowie alles mit Pflanzen und Requisiten ausstatten und die Zeit verfliegt. 
Im Park stehen jetzt drei Attraktionen aber alles ist hübsch.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Juni 2017)

ich geb gerade Homefront: Revolution mal wieder eine Chance, vielleicht läuft es dieses mal endlich besser, das letzte mal war ja ein Bug- und KI-Desaster sondergleichen.


----------



## Chemenu (18. Juni 2017)

Jemand hat die Map von Vice City für Assetto Corsa konvertiert. Was für ein cooler Trip in die Vergangenheit. Und vor allem sieht man die Stadt mal aus einer völlig neuen Perspektive. 
Ich hab mir das schon in VR angesehen. Hat zwar viele Grafikfehler aber war trotzdem ein Erlebnis. 
Lustig vor allem auch weil ich sofort wieder wusste wo z.B. das Autohaus ist oder das Tahitianer Viertel, usw..´Dabei ist es schon eine Ewigkeit her seit ich das letzte mal Vice City gespielt habe. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fOU2j6HHOyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Download z.B. hier: Grand Theft Auto: Vice City - Assetto Corsa Mods


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Juni 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> *SWTOR*.


Wenn du mal Gesellschaft brauchst, sag Bescheid. Kann mit allen Klassen dienen, und laufe auch gern bei Story-Inhalten anderer mit.


----------



## p1ngu (19. Juni 2017)

Ich spiele zur Zeit viel Playersunkown Battlegrounds, BF4, League of Legends, Golf IT ( XD) .. 

ist gerade ne gute Mischung ..


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2017)

nach ner halben ewigkeit endlich mit *broforce* (zu dritt im koop) fertig geworden. grandioses spiel, mit leider unzähligen technischen mängeln. wie kann ein solches spiel slowdowns am laufenden band haben? 

nächstes koop-projekt ist jetzt *guacamelee*. ebenfalls große klasse.


ach so:
außerdem nebenebei *tales from the borderlands* (aus ps plus).


----------



## Wubaron (19. Juni 2017)

Ich habe bei Xenoblade Cronicles 3D eine Pause eingelegt und Spiele nun an einem alten Spieltstand von Pokemon Mond weiter. 
Habe schone seid ein paar Wochen nicht mehr am PC gespielt. Dort wartet noch Nier Automata. Aber im Moment taugt mir der Handheld wieder mehr, weil man hier und da mal ne schnelle Runde einlegen kann.


----------



## Homerlos (19. Juni 2017)

Noch habe ich zwei Wochen frei von der Arbeit und hab deswegen auch mal wieder Zeit zum spielen. Und weil in meiner Greifweite nur Life Is Strange (näh...), Dishonored 2 (kann ich nicht...) und Battlefield 1 lagen, spiel ich halt doch wieder Battlefield.

Großer Vorteil gegenüber anderen Multiplayer-Titeln in meiner Sammlung, ich komm sehr einfach wieder in einen Flow und hab sofort Spaß. Bei Rainbow Six brauch ich meistens ein oder zwei Runden um richtig klarzukommen, hier reichen fünf Minuten Operations.
Sniper kann ich immer noch nicht, dafür umso besser Medic und endlich auch Support. Immerhin hat Dice ein schnell schießendes Gewehr für den Scout reingebracht, damit ich mich nicht nach jedem Schuss nervös umgucken muss. Trotzdem bleib ich besser bei meinen Leisten und verteil Käsebrote and Verletzte.


Und heute Nachmittag hab ich dann auch mal wieder die Sims gespielt. Gott ist das ewig her. Der dritte Teil ist echt deutlich besser als der vierte.


----------



## Rising-Evil (20. Juni 2017)

da ja auf der E3 ein dritter Teil der Reihe angekündigt wurde, musste ich aus den Untiefen meines Steam-Accounts mal * Metro - Last Light * ausgraben. Wieder so ein Spiel, das man vor Ewigkeiten in 'nem Sale gekauft und nie gespielt hat.
Jedenfalls - also irgendwie, ich weiß, das klingt blöd, aber das Spiel ödet mich an. Wo ist da der Unterschied zum Vorgänger ? Ein neuer Gegnertyp ? Zwei neue Waffen ? Ein langweiliger Plot ? Jetzt kommt mir bitte niemand mit 



Spoiler



der 30-sekündigen Zugfahrt - die macht den Braten auch nicht fett


Schade, schade, schade - da hatte ich mir echt mehr erhofft...


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Juni 2017)

Eigentlich hatte ich Unreal Gold ja schon zur Seite gelegt ... und uneigentlich auch. Aber irgendwie hatte ich dann doch noch nicht genug und hab die Mod *Operation Na Pali* für *Unreal Tournament* gefunden, die weitere 20+ Missionen in der Welt aus Unreal Gold liefert. Macht bisher spielerisch und vom Leveldesign her nen sehr guten Eindruck (meiner Meinung nach sogar besser, als das offizielle Addon Return to Na Pali). Die Story (bewaffnete Nali Rebellen ... das passt einfach nicht dazu, wie die sehr spirituellen Nali im Hauptspiel dargestellt wurden) und das Voiceacting gefallen mir dagegen nicht so. Ich denke, damit bin ich dann erstmal wieder ca. 3 bis 10 Stunden (keine Ahnung, wie groß die späteren Level sind) beschäftigt. 

Pläne für danach hab ich auch schon in Sachen Oldschool Shooter: Serious Sam - The First Encounter wird gespielt. Das Original (nicht das HD Remake) hat mir damals schon atmosphärisch und vom Setting her sehr gut gefallen. Jetzt hab ich irgendwie Bock, das ganze nochmal mit halbwegs aktueller Grafik und in VR zu zocken.


*edit*

Ich konnte es nicht abwarten und habe eben schon mal bei Serious Sam VR: The First Encounter reingeschnuppert, auch wenn ich mit Unreal Tournament: Operation Na Pali noch nicht fertig bin. Ich hab damals ja schon das Original gespielt, bevor es irgendwelche HD-Versionen, Remakes usw. gab. Aber ich hatte es irgendwie nicht so blutig in Erinnerung (war es evtl. damals wg. Indizierungsgefahr entschärft? Bin mir nicht sicher). Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, es wirkt nicht realistisch brutal sondern ziemlich überzogen und ... manche Dinge lassen sich einfach nicht mit Worten beschreiben 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61scGPRGC00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die zappelnden Beine waren wohl  ein Glitch der Ragdoll-Physik, aber dieser Glitch war erstaunlich effektiv darin, mir einen wtf-Moment zu beschweren, bei dem ich erst einmal ein wenig fassungslos war. Normalerweise sind diese Gegner auch nicht in der Form zerrissen, sondern einfach tot umgefallen oder gleich komplett zerplatzt.


----------



## MrFob (23. Juni 2017)

Habe gestern nach ueber 150 Stunden Spielzeit Fallout 4 beendet.
Mein Charakter: Eine schleichende Ninja-Tante mit schallgedaempfter Pistole und Messer. Die war zwar schon ab Level 20 komplett overpowered (am Ende war Level 73) aber hat trotzdem Spass gemacht. Aus dem Hinterhalt Koepfe in rote Schlacke zu verwandeln ist einfach immer wieder spassig. 

Nur kurz zu meinem Background mit Fallout: Hatte den ersten Teil damals (wann war das, Ende der 90er?) bei/mit einem Freund eine Weile gespielt. FO3 hatte ich mir dann auch zugelegt, bin aber nie weit ueber Megaton hinaus gekommen trotz mehrmaliger Anlaeufe).
Fallout 4 konnte mich aber doch in seinen Bann ziehen. Apokalyptische Szenarien sind normalerweise nicht so meins aber gerade der Einstieg, wo man miterlebt wie es dazu kam war toll gemacht und die Story ist mMn eine von Bethesdas besseren. Das heist zwar nicht sonderlich viel, aber immerhin, sie hat mich doch mehr in ihren Bann gezogen als die Haupt-Handlungen der TES Spiele.
Was halt etws nervt ist, dass das Dialog System jetzt zwar aussieht wie in einem Mass Effect, dadurch aber nur noch klarer wird, dass man eben leider nicht wirklich eine Rolle spielen kann. Es ist schon sehr eindeutig, dass meine Dialog-Auswahl praktisch nie mehr als den naechsten Satz meines Gegenuebers beeinflusst (wenn ueberhaupt), danach geht es wieder streng nach Skript weiter. Da habe ich nicht das Gefuehl, wirklich eine Rolle zu spielen, sondern mein Charakter ist halt wirklich nur ein Avatar, mit dem ich halt diese Welt erkunden kann. Allerdings, die Story war sehr schoen mit dem Fraktions-System verbunden. Das haben sie sehr gut hinbekommen.
Auch die (englische) Vertonung ist super gelungen und mMn die beste in einem Bethesda Spiel bisher (auch wenn es mich schon irritiert alle 10 Meter auf Garrus zu treffen ).

Was mir aber am meisten gefallen hat ist das Level Design. Sie haben es super hinbekommen "Dungeons" zu bauen, die trotzdem aussehen, als waeren es die Ruinen von Wohnhaeusern, Buero-Komplexen oder Fabriken. Das wirkt alles ziemlich autentisch, man findet Badezimmer, Konferenzraeume, Labore, Toiletten oder Lobbys immer da wo es Sinn ergibt und man so etwas erwarten wuerde. Dieses staendige feeling, dass all diese Umgebungen einmal von Leuten bewohnt wurden oder dort jemand gearbeitet hat ist natuerlich essentiell fuer die post- apokalyptische Stimmung aber die wird durch dieses ziemlich gemiale Level Design schon super transportiert. Gerade am Anfang habe ich sehr viel erkundet, nur um zu sehen, durch welche Ruine ich als naechstes stapfen werde und wie lang ich bruachen werde um zu realisieren, wozu genau diese Ruine einmal gut war. Auch die kleinen Geschichten, die in praktisch jeder Location ueber Notizen und Terminals erzaehlt werden helfen dabei ungemein, egal ob es um einen Familienvater geht, der auf der Flucht vor den Bomben seine Liebsten zuruecklassen musst und sich nur aus Schuldgefuehlen betrinkt oder um eine Raider Gang, die mit einer anderen im Clinch steht und Geiseln genommen hat, das ganze ist meist so gut mit dem verwoben, was man so in den Umgebungen finden kann, dass es richtig viel Spass macht das Wasteland zu erkunden.

Was mir nicht ganz klar wird ist wieso ich immer wieder gehoert habe, dass FO4 ein Action Spiel geworden sein soll und kein PRG mehr ist. Ich habe jetzt keinen grossen Unterschied zum FO3 Gameplay feststellen koennen. Klar, es gibt die Skills in der Form nicht mehr, aber dafuer halt viel mehr Perks, die ja im Prinzip das gleiche machen. Und VATS ist doch praktisch identisch. Kapier also nicht ganz, was die Leute da meinen.

Achja, noch ein letzter Punkt, die Sache mit den Siedlungen, die man Aufbauen kann ist zzwar nett gemint, hat mich aber eigentlich eher genervt als sonst irgendwas. Ich hab dann immer nur noch das noetigste gebaut und es ansonsten sein lassen.

Aber im grossen und ganzen, tolles Spiel. Bin wirklich darauf gespannt, wan welchem neuen Setting Bethesda Game Studios denn nun gerade so arbeitet. Nachdem ich ja jetzt das Institut in FO4 gesehen habe hoffe ich ja wirklich auf ein waschechtes SciFi RPG.


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2017)

Save 80% on Grim Fandango Remastered on Steam

Durchgespielt

Netter Klassiker von damals.  Kenn die Original Steuerung nicht aber die in der Remastered ist gut gewesen. Alle Charaktere haben ein neues Modell man kann via Backspace zwischen Original wechseln.
Story war okay und der Soundtrack auch


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2017)

Aktuell weiter bei Farcry Primal. Bin jetzt bei knapp 50% Spielzeit.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Juni 2017)

Homefront Revolution gerade

inzwischen ist es deutlich besser gepatcht, trotzdem hat es noch viele Fehlerchen wie sowas 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91i_kWe8UUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



aber die schlimmen Bugs sind behoben, die KI ist trotzdem noch hohl  aber die Story wurde spannender. Dürfte bald durch sein, bin vermutlich im letzten Drittel oder gar Viertel der Kampagne


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2017)

Ist doch was geniales. Ein kleiner Magier am MG.


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. Juni 2017)

nachdem mir ein Freund mir * Synergy * empfohlen hatte - (Half-Life 2 mit bis zu 16 Spielern ?! Warum hat das vorher niemand erwähnt ?)
- hab ich mir mal wieder den * Cinematic Mod für Half-Life 2 * installiert - grandios - fast so als ob man ein komplett neues Spiel ausprobieren würde.
Früher hab ich nie verstanden, warum jeder HL2 so abgefeiert hat, dabei ist das offensichtlich - Abwechslung, Abwechslung, Abwechslung - man macht keine 5 Minuten das Gleiche & dank des Mods sind auch die gröbsten Unzulänglichkeiten des Originals (sterile Szenerie, kein Kimme & Korn-Zielen) restlos beseitigt worden - einfach superb !
Nur die deutsche Synchro bleibt nach wie vor grauenhaft, zum Glück gibt's ja auch eine englische Tonspur...


----------



## Homerlos (24. Juni 2017)

Ich hab mir kurz nach dem Release *CS:GO* gekauft. Das war leider kein Deagle-Treffer, sondern ein simpler Querschläger: Aus der "koolen Krew" hatten nur ich und "Snipper-BroPro" Dani Lust, wieder regelmäßig zu verlieren und die Schuld auf Chris zu schieben.
Seit vorgestern hingegen hat auch das fünfte Mitglied "D-Adler" Jasmin CS:GO gekauft und Interesse, die koole Krew wiederzubeleben. Damit sind wir wieder vereint, und wir sind:
-Ich: "Nummer-1-Feeder"
-Chris: "1M,0T,9000+F" (1 Magazin, 0 Treffer, 9000+ Frust)
-Dani: "SnipperBroPro"
-Roman "TödlicheDiskokugel"
-Jasmin "D-Adler"
-Paule "Das ewige Backup"
Tatsächlich wollten wir diese Namen als Steam-Namen nutzen, aber das ging bei nur zweien  Ich sage nicht, bei welchen, weil die in Ruhe gelassen möchten. (Aber gerne bei erkanntwerden ein Shoutout bekommen, weil wegen ich bin berühmt!  ) Seitdem benutzen wir diese tollen Namensideen von tollen Menschen als Verwirrung im Chat und als Angabe der Mitglieder der koolen Krew. Aussprechen will man sie aber nicht. Dafür gilt hier: Feeder, Graffiti, Sniper, Adler, Disco, Reserve.

Ach ja, genau, spielen: Lief an sich ganz gut, ich war schon immer der konstant Zweitbeste, daran änderte sich nix. Chris hingegen hat garantiert gehackt (!!!!!!!!!!!!) denn er trifft jetzt auch Feinde.
Aber ja, CS:GO verdient seinen Status. Kommt so von an das Gefühl vom ersten dran, und prinzipiell liegt es immer am eigenen Skill.  Außerdem hatten Chris, Jasmin und Ich ein paar nette Runden mit zwei zufälligen Italienern, die sich an unserem eher mäßigem Skill-Level gestört haben. Als Chris dann zweimal hintereinander ein Ace abräumte und ich danach vier aus dem Gegnerteam mit der Deagle oneshottete, waren sie viel stiller als davor. Im Endeffekt finde ich Runden mit Leuten ohne Hörverbindung aber deutlich anstrengender und unlustiger als die mit der koolen Krew.


----------



## Bertie17 (24. Juni 2017)

Ich habe  im Summer Sale bei "Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten" zugeschlagen, bin aber derzeit noch irgendwie zu blöde für dieses Spiel. Ich kann kaum zwei Meter laufen, ohne dass ich gleich tausend Gegner um mich herumhabe, von denen dann auch gleich drei bis vier Hauptmänner sind. Immer wenn ich auf ne Gruppe oder einen Hauptmann stoße, werden gleich tausend weiterer Orks angelockt und ich bin relativ schnell tot.


----------



## golani79 (24. Juni 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Ich habe  im Summer Sale bei "Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten" zugeschlagen, bin aber derzeit noch irgendwie zu blöde für dieses Spiel. Ich kann kaum zwei Meter laufen, ohne dass ich gleich tausend Gegner um mich herumhabe, von denen dann auch gleich drei bis vier Hauptmänner sind. Immer wenn ich auf ne Gruppe oder einen Hauptmann stoße, werden gleich tausend weiterer Orks angelockt und ich bin relativ schnell tot.



Ging mir damals auch so am Anfang - dauert nur ein wenig, bis man reinkommt und ein paar Skillpunkte verteilt.
Wenn mans raus hat, geht das Kampfsystem aber gut von der Hand und man kann es auch mit ziemlich großen Gruppen aufnehmen.


----------



## Bertie17 (24. Juni 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ging mir damals auch so am Anfang - dauert nur ein wenig, bis man reinkommt und ein paar Skillpunkte verteilt.
> Wenn mans raus hat, geht das Kampfsystem aber gut von der Hand und man kann es auch mit ziemlich großen Gruppen aufnehmen.



Das klingt doch beruhigend. Aktuell wirkt mein Kampfverhalten zugegebenermaßen auch noch recht willkürlich


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (25. Juni 2017)

Ich habe im Summer Sale den DLC Morrowind für Elder Scrolls Online gekauft und  bin sehr begeistert wieder durch Vivec ,Seyda Neen etc. zu questen. Diese Welt in aktueller Engine ist echt atemberaubend schön geworden. Eigentlich könnte Bethesda auf dieser Grundlage doch auch ein Morrowind Remaster mit den SP Inhalten releasen. Die Spielwelt steht ja mittlerweile bereit.


----------



## Bertie17 (25. Juni 2017)

Habe mich jetzt in "Mordors Schatten" etwas reingefuchst und komme im Kampf eigentlich recht gut zurecht - ab und an muss ich dann aber doch die Flucht antreten   

Allerdings ist mir das Gameplay doch irgendwie zu repetitiv...wirklich abwechslungsreich ist das Spiel bisher nicht, das könnte mich evtl. mittelfristig leider langweilen. Mal schauen.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (25. Juni 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Habe mich jetzt in "Mordors Schatten" etwas reingefuchst und komme im Kampf eigentlich recht gut zurecht - ab und an muss ich dann aber doch die Flucht antreten
> 
> Allerdings ist mir das Gameplay doch irgendwie zu repetitiv...wirklich abwechslungsreich ist das Spiel bisher nicht, das könnte mich evtl. mittelfristig leider langweilen. Mal schauen.



Das war bei mir das große Problem mit diesem Spiel. Irgendwann hab ich es wieder deinstalliert weil das nicht besser wurde...


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2017)

Immer noch FC Primal. Das Spiel ist eine Haß-Liebe. Bin bei ca. 55%.

Atmosphäre und Setting sind top. Auch die Waffen. Nervig sind die massiv aggressiven Tiere die einen teils die vorher so schön ausgedachten Pläne ein Camp ohne Alarm auszulöschen versauen (z.B. beim fremden Lager angreifen enttarnen daß die Wache nach Unterstützung ruft). Selbst Elche und Dachse attackieren einen grundlos.

Dazu sind die Gegnermassen teils abartig hoch z.B. bei Befreiung der Gefangenen vor Stürmung des Izla-Bollwerks.

Und das Crafting ist noch umfangreicher als bei FC3. Für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viel. Aber wenigstens bin ich bis auf 2 noch zu holende Typen deren Buden ich dann auch aufmöbeln muß mit dem Crafting fertig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2017)

Konnte nicht warten und hab heute in die erste Season von* The Last Door *reingeschnuppert.

Toll, wie ein so mächtig verpixeltes Ding von einem Spiel soviel Stimmung zaubern kann. Dazu hochwertige Klassik-Musik die manches mal einen angenehmen Schauer erzeugt. Und in der ersten gespielten halben Stunde gab es sogar einen unvorhersehbaren Schockmoment. Die Art des Schocks ist eigentlich ein alter Hut aus alten Gruselfilm-Gesetzen, hat aber trotzdem funktioniert und mich für ne Sekunde zucken lassen. 

Sehr atmosphärisch... Denke das Geld war hier allerbestens angelegt.


----------



## Chemenu (26. Juni 2017)

Domina ist echt ziemlich hardcore. Irgendwie konnte ich nur einen Gladiator so richtig aufleveln, die anderen wollten oder konnten nicht lernen. 
Dementsprechend verlief dann auch die große Show. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rising-Evil (27. Juni 2017)

* GTA 4 * mit IcEnhancer 3.0 
Sieht super aus, läuft flüssig, nur kann ich Win10 keinen Downgrade durchführen, ohne dass das Spiel abstürzt, was in sofern nervig ist, da die meisten Mods nur Version 1.0.4.0 unterstützen.
Naja, ist auch egal. 
Gameplaytechnisch ist es absolut super und für mich persönlich um Welten besser als das langweilige Los Santos aus dem Nachfolger. Gerade das Schadensmodell der Autos ist für mich nach wie vor mit das beste, das ich je gesehen hab.
Nur hab ich da ich das ganze Ding auf Englisch spiel bei Leuten wie LittleJacob (dem Jamaikaner) ziemlich große Verständigungsschwierigkeiten ^^

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juni 2017)

Also PUBG macht wirklich Spaß. 

Bin im ersten Durchgang auf Rang 14 gelandet, allerdings ohne Kill. Beim zweiten Mal hatte ich ein kleines Scharmützel, das durch die Verkleinerung der Zone gestört wurde. Man hat dann versucht, mich mit dem Motorrad zu überfahren. Dabei ist derjenige gestorben.  
Leider habe ich es deswegen nicht mehr in die Zone geschafft. 

Ist aber ganz schön nervenaufreibend, wenn man einen Spieler um das Haus, das man gerade lootet, schleichen hört. [emoji5]


----------



## McDrake (27. Juni 2017)

Gestern und eben kurz Project Cars angespielt.
Hab jetzt immerhin einen Vergleich mit den zwei Sims (Assetto und Project).
PC ist natürlich viel einsteigerfreundlicher.
Auch die Lenkradkonfig ist da um einiges komfortabler, da viel mehr Lenkräder direkt unterstützt werden.
Grafisch macht PC auch einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Habe auf beiden Games Monza abgespult. 
Ich kenne die Strecke und Umgebung ziemlich genau (seit knappen 10 Jahren sind wir jedes Jahr beim F1 dabei).
Und da hat PC sicherlich die Nase vorn.


----------



## Hoaxwars (27. Juni 2017)

Zur Zeit Spiele ich verschiedene auf Grund des STEAM Summer Sale  

Day of Infamy   Persönlich sehr gut. Aehnlich wie Day of Defeat. Realistischer als CoD WWII.  Die Kartengrössen variieren aber sind niemals zu gross das man Ewigkeiten brauch um von A nach B zu gelangen.  Leider ohne Fahrzeuge, bei einigen Karten wären die auch kontraproduktiv. Wenn einige Karten grösser wären, Fahr/Flugzeuge mit eingefügt werden, wäre es eine sehr gute Alternative zu Battlefield.  Mit den Vietnam Mod den es dazu gibt finde ich es sogar besser als Risingstorm 2 Vitenam.

Panzer Corps    Tolles rundenbasierte WWII Strategiespiel. Wenn man gleich das Bundle kauft, hat man sehr  viel Geld gespart.

Medieval Kingdom Wars  Early Access-Spiel. Naja die Karte ist nett anzusehen und das war es bis jetzt auch. Und viele Möglichkeiten hat man noch nicht.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Juni 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gestern und eben kurz Project Cars angespielt.
> Hab jetzt immerhin einen Vergleich mit den zwei Sims (Assetto und Project).
> PC ist natürlich viel einsteigerfreundlicher.
> Auch die Lenkradkonfig ist da um einiges komfortabler, da viel mehr Lenkräder direkt unterstützt werden.
> ...



Das hab ich komplett anders empfunden. In AC musste ich fast nichts korrigieren was das Lenkrad Setup angeht. Das lief einfach out of the box.
Bei der Pagani Demo von PCars musste ich erst mal manuell einstellen und hab trotzdem kein zufriedenstellendes Setup gefunden. Deshalb hab ich die Demo auch recht schnell wieder deinstalliert.


----------



## Gamekid2000 (27. Juni 2017)

Hey, zur Zeit zocke ich vorwiegend LoL und The Witcher 2. Hätte ich mehr Zeit und das nötige Kleingeld würde ich WoW sogar bevorzugen. WoW bleibt für mich ein Game, was man immer wieder zocken kann.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Domina ist echt ziemlich hardcore. [...]


Sollte so sein, oder? Ich mein, dafür hast du ja auch Geld bezahlt! 



Interessanterweise hab ich mein WoW Abo aus Zeitgründen mal wieder gekündigt bzw. auf Eis gelegt ... ich weiß grad nicht wirklich, wo ich meine knappe Spielzeit investieren soll: Dawn of War III? Dead Cells, wobei das schon ziemlich hart ist? 

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. Juni 2017)

*Perils of Man*

Ein nettes kleines Zeitreiseabenteuer von Schweizer Entwicklern, zwar nicht perfekt aber ich hatte einige unterhaltsame Stunden.
Auch wenn die Geschichte kleine Logiklöcher aufweist und man noch genauer die Funktionsweise von bayrischen Kristallen(!) im Risiko-Okular hätte beleuchten können,
kann man im etwas betagten 3D Point and Click Adventure kleine, wenn auch nicht allzu anspruchsvolle, Kombinationsrätsel lösen. (Hier kann Telltale gerne mal wieder ein Auge drauf werfen, so schwer ist das doch nicht) 
Die Zwischensequenzen würden jedoch von einer höheren Auflösung profitieren und allgemein traten einige Fehler auf,  die Spielfigur versank im Boden oder Gegenstände waren nur in einem bestimmten Kamerawinkel anwählbar.
Doch für die kleine Spielzeit kann man sich auf eine kurzweilige Reise begeben.


----------



## Honigpumpe (1. Juli 2017)

"Dirt 4". Da geht sie ab, die Lucy! Ich komm jetzt endlich mal dazu, mich damit zu befassen. Das Fahrgefühl ist super, die Ansagen sind sehr hilfreich, das bringt schon Laune, hier durch die Pampa zu brettern.

Die Sache mit "Mein Team" habe ich noch nicht verstanden. Da kann ich dann ein Auto kaufen (hab ich noch nicht), aber wofür? In der Karriere brauche ich doch keine gekauften Autos? Durch die Menüs steig ich noch nicht so ganz durch, aber das wird wohl noch.


----------



## Lukecheater (1. Juli 2017)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Zur Zeit arbeite ich etwas meinen Pile of Shame in Steam ab. Ich habe jetzt *The Swapper* und *Portal *beendet. Letzteres ist auf jeden Fall nicht so stark wie der zweite Teil, ersteres ist ein nettes kleines Indie-Game das mich in dem ein oder anderen Rätsel kurz hat etwas verzweifeln lassen.
> 
> Außerdem hab ich nochmal in *Super Meat Boy *meinen Ranglistenplatz stark nach oben korrigiert in dem ich die ersten Welten auf 100% kompletiert habe. Ich glaub insgesamt werd ich das Spiel aber nie mehr komplett auf 100% bekommen, da hinten raus der Schwierigkeitsgrad einfach zu extrem wird und das nicht das einzige Spiel in meiner Steam-Bibliothek ist



Ok, so viel zu meinem Aussage bzgl. *Super Meat Boy*:

Total Progress: 100%
Light World: 100%
Dark World: 100%

 Mir fehlt glaub ich nur noch die Warp-Zone von dem Jungen, aber das dritte Level davon war einfach bisher zu schwer für mich und man muss ja erstmal nochmal die ersten beiden durch spielen wenn man das letzte Level probieren will... Zum Glück gibt es dort nicht nur 3 Leben, sonst würde ich glaub ich nur noch abragen  (obwohl ich eigentlich ein recht ruhiger SMB-Spieler bin, vllt auch weil ich im Hintergrund Rocketbeans o.ä. laufen lasse)


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juli 2017)

Overcooked im Koop
F1 2016
SWTOR
...und seit heute auch wieder Diablo 3. Mein Totenbeschwörer ist auf 30.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (1. Juli 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> "Dirt 4". Da geht sie ab, die Lucy! Ich komm jetzt endlich mal dazu, mich damit zu befassen. Das Fahrgefühl ist super, die Ansagen sind sehr hilfreich, das bringt schon Laune, hier durch die Pampa zu brettern.
> 
> Die Sache mit "Mein Team" habe ich noch nicht verstanden. Da kann ich dann ein Auto kaufen (hab ich noch nicht), aber wofür? In der Karriere brauche ich doch keine gekauften Autos? Durch die Menüs steig ich noch nicht so ganz durch, aber das wird wohl noch.



Das erklärt sich mit der Zeit von selbst. Du musst deine Anlagen ausbauen um mehr Teammitglieder zu rekrutieren. Du wirst auch neue Sponsorenangebote bekommen sonst fährst du irgendwann nur noch Minus ein bei den Rennen. Spiel einfach mal weiter ich komm auch nicht mehr von dem Game los. Fahre fast täglich ein paar Etappen Dirt 4.


----------



## Honigpumpe (1. Juli 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Das erklärt sich mit der Zeit von selbst.



Hat sich hier inzwischen auch geklärt. Bei den ersten Events bekommt man das Auto gestellt, später muß man es dann kaufen. "Dirt 4" fährt sich super, die Grafik ist stellenweise wirklich eine Augenweide, die Beleuchtung ist supergut. Motorengeräusche und Reifenquietschen sind mal allererste Sahne.

Michael Krosta von 4Players (ist ja alles Computec hier) meinte in seinem Test, die Fahrphysik reiche nicht ganz an "Dirt Rally" heran, aber ich kann dem nicht zustimmen. Wenn man in der Sim-Stufe fährt und alle Fahrhilfen abschaltet, wird einem wirklich alles abverlangt. Ich sehe da keine großen Unterschiede zu "Dirt Rally", eigentlich gar keine.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2017)

Soeben bin ich mit *The Last Door - Season 1* durch.

War eine äußerst interessante Erfahrung. Besagte altertümliche Megapixel-Pracht - mir gefällt's halt  -, angenehme Rätselkost (nicht zu leicht, nicht zu schwer... ein sehr gutes Mittelding), bis zum Schluss spannend (woran vor allem die hervorragende Sound- und Musikkulisse großen Anteil hat) und dazu ein sehr offenes Ende mit vielen offenen Fragen.  Die Neugier auf Season 2 könnte kaum größer sein. 

Einzige Kritik die nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollte: Die deutsche Übersetzung hatte doch einige dicke Rechtschreibfehler drin.  Da sollte man irgendwann per Update nachbessern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2017)

Kurz in die zweite Season reingeblickt. Stilistisch, musikalisch, eigentlich gänzlich der vorherigen gleich, nur diesmal bildschirmfüllend in 16:9 und mit einem neuen Spielcharakter als Alter Ego der in Season 1 noch ne Randfigur war. Verspricht einen anderen Blickwinkel auf das was man zuvor erlebt hat.


----------



## Honigpumpe (2. Juli 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Soeben bin ich mit *The Last Door - Season 1* durch.



Hatte ich den Tip denn nicht sogar von Dir? Handy-Spiele gibt's ja wie Sand am Meer, aber wirklich gefallen haben mir weniger als zehn. Dieses hier gehört definitiv dazu.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (2. Juli 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Hat sich hier inzwischen auch geklärt. Bei den ersten Events bekommt man das Auto gestellt, später muß man es dann kaufen. "Dirt 4" fährt sich super, die Grafik ist stellenweise wirklich eine Augenweide, die Beleuchtung ist supergut. Motorengeräusche und Reifenquietschen sind mal allererste Sahne.
> 
> Michael Krosta von 4Players (ist ja alles Computec hier) meinte in seinem Test, die Fahrphysik reiche nicht ganz an "Dirt Rally" heran, aber ich kann dem nicht zustimmen. Wenn man in der Sim-Stufe fährt und alle Fahrhilfen abschaltet, wird einem wirklich alles abverlangt. Ich sehe da keine großen Unterschiede zu "Dirt Rally", eigentlich gar keine.



Ganz genau. Viele haben einfach zu lange kein Dirt Rally mehr gespielt. Um das mal zu vergleichen hatte ich zu Release mal wieder Dirt Rally ein wenig gespielt und war dann froh das viele verbesserte Details in Dirt 4 hinzu gekommen sind. Einzig die streckenvielfalt in form von mehr Locations sollte wirklich noch als DLC gepatcht werden. Gymkhana fehlt mir auch sowieso einige andere Spaßmodi aus Dirt 3. Gerade im MP war es immer super von den sehr ernsten Etappen zur Auflockerung mal ein Gymkhana etc zu fahren. Just 4 Fun. Diese Modi können ja optional bleiben so das Leute die es nicht mögen ignorieren können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Hatte ich den Tip denn nicht sogar von Dir?


Ich denke die Ehre gebührt wohl eher Neawoulf, denn erst durch ihn bin ich ja selbst darauf aufmerksam geworden. Ich habe nur dessen positiven Eindrücke bestätigt. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## svd (3. Juli 2017)

Puh, hab eben Syberia-3 "beendet".  Das Spiel hat ja nicht mal ein ordentliches Ende. Es hört mit einem verdammten Cliffhanger auf.
Soll ich jetzt nochmal dreizehn Jahre auf den zweiten Teil der Fortsetzung warten, die ich mir vielleicht gewünscht, in dieser Form aber nicht gebraucht habe? Haha.

Ich mag Kate Walker noch immer. Es war schon immer ihre Geschichte gewesen, die mich die, objektiv gesehen, recht mittelmäßigen Adventures hat spielen lassen.
Aber besonders der vorliegende dritte Teil strotzt vor Logiklöchern und Personen, die sich ebenso unlogisch oder einfach dumm verhalten.

Die 3D-Levels sind bis zum Schluss ganz okay, haben aber für so manche Frustmomente gesorgt. Wenn zB die Lösung eines Problems auf dem Boden einer Sackgasse liegt,
welche eigentlich keinen begebahren Eindruck gemacht hat. Kameraschwenks, die Gebiete, je nach Eintrittsvektor, anders präsentieren und Abzweigungen schwer erkennbar machen.
Man spielt das Spiel schon genauso, wie 3D-Action-Adventures mit pseudo-großen Levels, wie etwa Uncharted-4. Wie in einem Labyrinth, immer links oder rechts die Wand lang, um ja nichts zu verpassen.
Irgendwo ganz  hinten, im Eck eines, ansonsten für Spiel und Story völlig irrelevanten, aber dennoch gebauten, Abschnittes, liegt dann mehr oder weniger wichtiger Scheiß herum.
Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber das ist keine ordentliche Implementierung von Erforschung...

Naja, alles in allem würde ich meinen früheren empfohlenen Kaufpreis für "Syberia 3 - Buch 1: Eine unerwartete und ziemlich unnötige Reise" auf 4.99€ herabsetzen.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2017)

*telltale: guardians of the galaxy *

episode 1 war eher so lala. hoffe, da kommt noch (deutlich) mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juli 2017)

Vergangenen Samstag mal "Ducktales Remastered" für ne halbe Stunde angespielt.

Die optische Auffrischung ist ganz nett, wirkt trotzdem nach heutigen Maßstäben recht antiquiert. Wie es besser und vor allem hübscher geht hat ja der modernisierte Micky Maus-Hüpfer "Castle of Illusion" gezeigt. Und die penetrant piepsige Titelmelodie nervt schnell. Aber ansonsten scheint es spielmechanisch ganz dem Original zu entsprechen, was ja nicht schlecht ist, abgesehen von dem ultrabescheidenen Umfang von sage und schreibe 5 (!) Levels.

Wieder so ein Kandidat den man fix abfrühstückt... Und dafür will man ernsthaft 15 Euro UVP? 
Gut, wenn man es für den Sale-Preis von 4,61€ ergattert hat sollte man eigentlich nicht meckern... Trotzdem, ist doch irgendwie ein schlechter Witz...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2017)

5 Levels ? Entspricht wohl dann nicht mal 1 h ? Sehe gerade ich bin selbst noch nicht durch und habe lt. Steamzähler schon 105 Minuten im Spiel verbracht. Mal ein Grund das Spiel in der Prioritätenliste weit nach vorn zu nehmen. Wäre für den Abbau der PoS optimal.  Habe da doch gleich mal bei beiden Disney-Games auf installieren geklickt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 5 Levels ? Entspricht wohl dann nicht mal 1 h ?


Nun ja, der Schwierigkeitsgrad streckt die Spielzeit vielleicht ein wenig, dennoch wird nicht viel dabei rumkommen.

Das ist bei Remasters/Remakes ganz alter Jump'n Runs leider immer gleich: Der Inhalt wird 1:1 übernommen, auf die Idee diesen zu erweitern kommt aber scheinbar niemand.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2017)

Stimmt. Wäre wirklich eine gute Idee gewesen so ein Spiel auf eine annehmbare Spielelänge zu bringen.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2017)

Ducktales Remastered habe ich mir wegen den Retrofeeling geholt damals.

Das Spiel kam Ende der 80er Jahre auf den NES und Gameboy raus und war eher für die jüngere Generation gedacht.

Deshalb war es auch nicht so lang geplant - die Remastered Version hat sogar extra Level und Extra Bosse.

Leider gabs keine weiteren Remastered Versionen weil Micky und Ducktales sich nicht so gut verkauften.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juli 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Leider gabs keine weiteren Remastered Versionen weil Micky und Ducktales sich nicht so gut verkauften.


Angesichts der Relation Preis - Umfang bin ich nicht sonderlich überrascht. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2017)

ich fand *duck tales remastered* super (kann man vermutlich auch irgendwo hier im thread nachlesen).
ziemlich kurz isses in der tat. laut steam hab ich aber immerhin 4 stunden damit verbracht (1 durchlauf).
die üblichen 14 euro wären mir aber wohl auch ein wenig zu viel gewesen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ducktales Remastered habe ich mir wegen den Retrofeeling geholt damals.
> 
> Das Spiel kam Ende der 80er Jahre auf den NES und Gameboy raus und war eher für die jüngere Generation gedacht.
> 
> ...



Schade, ich mag Disney. Insbesondere alles um Entenhausen im Speziellen. Würde mich mal über ein richtiges großes Adventure mit Micky, Goofy, Donald, Dagobert und Co. freuen. Mit Donald als Phantomias wäre das Ideal.

Das bleibt aber wohl ein Traum.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schade, ich mag Disney. Insbesondere alles um Entenhausen im Speziellen. Würde mich mal über ein richtiges großes Adventure mit Micky, Goofy, Donald, Dagobert und Co. freuen. Das bleibt aber wohl ein Traum.



'n Point & Click Adventure im klassischen Disney-Stil mit viel Story, Rätseln und ein bisschen Action ... davon würde ich auch noch träumen, wenn es sich lohnen würde. Aber daran glaube ich nicht mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2017)

Eben genau so ein Spiel wäre bei mir ein Instant-Kauf. Aber vermutlich ist die Kundschaft hierfür zu überschaubar. Die Käuferschicht für so einen Titel wäre vermutlich ab 30+. Die heutige Jugend kann damit vermutlich nichts anfangen, leider.

Zu DDR-Zeiten habe ich trotz vorhandener Westverwandschaft keinen Comic geschenkt bekommen. Nur einmal habe ich ein komplett zerfleddertes Comicheft mit Donald von einem Bekannten aus der Schule im Tausch gegen irgendwelche Digedag-Hefte abgestaubt. Das Heft habe ich aber dann wie meinen Augapfel gehütet. Das Heft müßte ich (neben mittlerweile zig Taschenbüchern wie allen bisher erschienenen Premium-Ausgaben, allen bisherigen Sonderbänden der Reihe Ultimate Phantomias, einer Reihe von normalen LTBS - jedoch mit extrem großen Lücken bei den Nummern) und vielleicht einer Handvoll LTB Spezial von den bisherigen ungefähr 70 erschienenen sogar heute noch haben. Müßte aber bei Gelegenheit mal beginnen meine Lücken vom LTB bzw. LTB Spezial langsam zu füllen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (3. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Zu DDR-Zeiten habe ich trotz vorhandener Westverwandschaft keinen Comic geschenkt bekommen. Nur einmal habe ich ein komplett zerfleddertes Comicheft mit Donald von einem Bekannten aus der Schule im Tausch gegen irgendwelche Digedag-Hefte abgestaubt. Das Heft habe ich aber dann wie meinen Augapfel gehütet.



Dann war das Deine "Exile on Main St."!  Lustiger Fakt: Mein (Wessi-)Vater hat mir die Micky-Maus-Hefte verboten. Begründung: Da steht nur "Poing!", "Ächz!", "Stöhn!", außerdem wechseln ständig die Hintergrundfarben, das macht doch die Kinder völlig kirre. Natürlich konnte er sich nicht durchsetzen, und die Lustigen Taschenbücher gehörten zu meiner ständigen Lektüre. Heute ist man sich einig, daß Erika Fuchs sich mit ihren Disney-Übersetzungen sehr um die deutsche Sprache verdient gemacht hat. So ändern sich die Zeiten.

Tatsächlich gibt es kaum schöne Disney-Spiele, das ist mal eine echte Lücke. Ein Point-and-click-Adventure steht da gar nicht so auf meiner Wunschliste. Lieber wäre mir ein richtig schönes 3D-Abenteuer, in dem man als Kommissar Maus einen Kriminalfall lösen darf, das wäre schon toll. Natürlich hätte es auch seinen Reiz, als Donald im Sportcabrio mit dem Kennzeichen 313 durch Entenhausen zu düsen. Ich finde nämlich, daß Donald immer das hübscheste Auto hatte.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2017)

So ungefähr.  Aber bei Disneyspielen sehe ich leider schwarz. Die heutige Jugend mag das wahrscheinlich nicht mehr...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juli 2017)

Entenhausen-Adventure? Wie seid ihr denn drauf?!

Also wenn muss ein Geldspeicher-Simulator her, in welchem man Brust-, Rücken- und Delphin-Schwimmen kann.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schade, ich mag Disney. Insbesondere alles um Entenhausen im Speziellen. Würde mich mal über ein richtiges großes Adventure mit Micky, Goofy, Donald, Dagobert und Co. freuen. Mit Donald als Phantomias wäre das Ideal.
> 
> Das bleibt aber wohl ein Traum.



Jupp weil Walt Disney inzwischen 4 bis 5 Generationen hat. Allein Phantomas hat derzeit 3 bis 5 verschiedene Authoren.  Alte Phantomas Geschichten bis 80er Jahre.  Aktuelle Phantomas. Die Geschichten des Original Phantomas Beginn des 19ten Jahrhunderts. Phantomas und Phantomie. Und dann gab es Mitte der 90er Jahre und jetzt eine Neuauflage den Ultimate Phantomas der ein richtiger Scifi Action Phantomas ist mit Cyborgs, Aliens und viel Gewalt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juli 2017)

Soviel "Phantomas" in einem Posting, aber alle komplett falsch geschrieben.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2017)

Phantomias ist das . Und ja ich weiß. Der "moderne" SciFi-Phantomias mit den Evorianern kommt in der Regel im großen Premium-Taschenbuch. Eventuell auch in Heften (da bin ich überfragt). Im normalen Taschenbuch finde ich bislang nur den normalen Phantomias. Aber in der eigenen Serie Ultimate ist Phantomias noch der "alte". Aber über ein Adventure mit einer Story um ihn würde ich mich freuen. 

Genügend Material/Basis wäre vorhanden. Aber wie gesagt: Ich bezweifle daß so etwas einmal kommt. Leider.


----------



## Honigpumpe (3. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So ungefähr.  Aber bei Disneyspielen sehe ich leider schwarz. Die heutige Jugend mag das wahrscheinlich nicht mehr...



Ich bin da gar nicht so informiert, was die Kinder heute so lesen. Die alten Schinken wie "Lucky Luke" und "Asterix" stehen bei den Kleinen noch immer hoch im Kurs, und wenn man im Supermarkt mal so guckt, gibt es die Lustigen Taschenbücher immer noch, genauso wie die schmalen Disney-Heftchen. Ich denke, mit Micky und Donald könnte man immer noch einen großen Erfolg landen.

Wobei mir die alten LTBs, glaube ich, besser gefallen haben. Die waren noch etwas wilder und anarchischer. Heute ist das alles eher auf politisch korrekt und pädagogisch wertvoll gebügelt. So öde wie die betuliche deutsche "Sesamstraße" -- da gefiel mir auch das US-Original besser.


----------



## Lukecheater (3. Juli 2017)

*Super Meat Boy*

Total Deaths:     *21907*
Total Progress: *106%*
Light World:       *100%*
Dark World:       *100%*

Oooookay, dann wär das Spiel definitiv mal erledigt


----------



## Honigpumpe (3. Juli 2017)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> *Super Meat Boy*
> 
> Total Deaths:     *21907*



Man scheint ja doch hin und wieder zu sterben bei dem Spiel.  Ich glaube, irgendwann kaufe ich das Spiel nochmal. Ich kenn das eigentlich nur aus "Indie Game: The Movie". Ich fand die beiden Typen, die hinter "Super Meat Boy" stehen, ganz sympathisch. So leicht depressive Jungs, permanent am Rande des Nervenzusammenbruchs. Es war überhaupt eine ganz interessante Doku. Sie macht deutlich, unter welch extremen Belastungen die Entwickler so stehen, vor allem wenn sie dann wirklich alles allein machen. Da fielen Wörter wie "Arbeitslager". Phil Fish ließ sich sogar vor laufender Kamera zu einer Mordankündigung hinreißen, aber alles in allem kam auch er noch ganz gut weg in der Doku. Also, Indie ist nix für Weicheier! Man sollte schon auf Tageslicht verzichten können. 

Ach so: Wie war denn jetzt "Super Meat Boy"?


----------



## Lukecheater (3. Juli 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Man scheint ja doch hin und wieder zu sterben bei dem Spiel.  Ich glaube, irgendwann kaufe ich das Spiel nochmal. Ich kenn das eigentlich nur aus "Indie Game: The Movie". Ich fand die beiden Typen, die hinter "Super Meat Boy" stehen, ganz sympathisch. So leicht depressive Jungs, permanent am Rande des Nervenzusammenbruchs. Es war überhaupt eine ganz interessante Doku. Sie macht deutlich, unter welch extremen Belastungen die Entwickler so stehen, vor allem wenn sie dann wirklich alles allein machen. Da fielen Wörter wie "Arbeitslager". Phil Fish ließ sich sogar vor laufender Kamera zu einer Mordankündigung hinreißen, aber alles in allem kam auch er noch ganz gut weg in der Doku. Also, Indie ist nix für Weicheier! Man sollte schon auf Tageslicht verzichten können.
> 
> Ach so: Wie war denn jetzt "Super Meat Boy"?



"Indie: The Movie" muss ich mir auch mal irgendwann anschauen. 

Bei Super Meat Boy stimmt einfach das Gesamtkonzept. Diese Liebe zu alten Jump'n'Runs die auch selbst in dem ausladenden Booklet mit der Liebe zum Detail behandelt wird. Das Spiel selber braucht viel Geduld. "Durchspielen" im Sinne von "den letzten Boss schaffen" find ich jetzt nicht sooo schwer, aber wenn man wirklich alles komplettieren will braucht man doch einiges an Ehrgeiz. Da kann es dann auch mal sein, dass man an dem ein oder anderen 15-Sekunden-Level mehrere Stunden sitzt, weil dann doch immer einer der Sprünge nicht funktionieren will. Muscle-Memory ist bei dem Spiel einfach das A und O. Gefühlt ist das Spiel hinten raus dann auch nicht so viel schwerer geworden, da die Skill-Kurve dann doch gehörig steigt wenn man es wie ich für 2-3 Wochen etwas exzessiver zockt. 
Alles in allem kann ich sagen, dass ich das Spiel Liebe, aber ich kann auch verstehen wenn es einem gar nicht zusagt  

Meine Spielzeit waren jetzt 92 Stunden.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juli 2017)

Neben dem "anspielen" meiner STEAM-Neuzugänge (Project Cars, Last Door, Layers of Fear), spiele ich auf dem Handy weiterhin *Star Trek Timelines* auf dem Handy.
Komme da bisher sehr gut ohne Echtgeld aus. Grafik ist in den 3D-Kämpfen sehr gelungen und die Portraits der verschiedenen Versionen der bekannten Gesichter, sehr liebevoll gestaltet.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (4. Juli 2017)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> *Super Meat Boy*
> 
> Total Deaths:     *21907*
> Total Progress: *106%*
> ...



Du Freak, wieviel Spielzeit sagt Steam bei dir ?  Muss das auch mal wieder installieren wenn ich mich frusten will. Das Game ist zeitlos genial.Nur fehlt mir oft die Geduld Levels immer und immer wieder zu probieren.Das gleiche Phänomen bei Trackmania Turbo. Ich liebe beide Games aber wenn man nicht weiterkommt klickt man schnell den Quit Button. 
Derzeit spiele ich viel Dirt 4 immer noch und am Wochenende wenn mehr Zeit ist The Elder Scrolls Online Morrowind.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juli 2017)

nach so etwas Frustriendem KSP (der Delta-V Planet ist teilweise echt nervig) und wieder mehr Städtebau in Cities Skylines (die restlichen Erfolge wollen ja auch verdient werden) habe ich mir jetzt noch Kurz vor Schluss nochmal Reus geholt


----------



## Lukecheater (4. Juli 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> wieviel Spielzeit sagt Steam bei dir ?



Wie am Ende von dem anderen Post geschrieben: 92h.


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. Juli 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> nach so etwas Frustriendem KSP (der Delta-V Planet ist teilweise echt nervig) und wieder mehr Städtebau in Cities Skylines (die restlichen Erfolge wollen ja auch verdient werden) habe ich mir jetzt noch Kurz vor Schluss nochmal Reus geholt



Nettes Zitat haste da in der Signatur. Es ist aber leider nicht von William Gibson. Before You Diagnose Yourself with Depression or Low Self-Esteem… | Quote Investigator

Mir ist gerade etwas langweilig ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (4. Juli 2017)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wie am Ende von dem anderen Post geschrieben: 92h.



Oh sorry den hatte ich überlesen. Respekt. 92 Stunden und alles geschafft.


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. Juli 2017)

Hab jetzt auch mal mit "Super Meat Boy" angefangen. Eine schöne Hommage an alte Arcade-Automaten und Jump-'n'-run-Spiele! Die Steuerung ist erstmal sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber das ist ja meistens so.


----------



## Wynn (4. Juli 2017)

Derzeit spiele ich wieder Guild Wars 2 mehr nebenbei gemütlich

Ansonsten während des Summersales 

Bayonetta
Tales of Symphonia
Satellite Reign	
Tyrany + DLC
FINAL FANTASY IX

geholt


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Juli 2017)

Die Crash Bandicoot n.sane-Trilogy

meiner Meinung nach sehr gelungene Remakes der PS1-Klassiker


----------



## CadBane (5. Juli 2017)

Also Bayonetta ist schon seeeehr abgedreht!


----------



## CadBane (5. Juli 2017)

momentan spiele ich übrigens Day of the tentacle!


----------



## Rising-Evil (5. Juli 2017)

da der Steam-Sale zuende gegangen ist, muss ich gleich meinen persönlichen Favoriten nennen - * Kopanito All-Stars-Soccer * 2D-Fußball
Wirkt auf den ersten Blick ziemlich billig, hat aber doch erstaunlich viel Tiefgang und ist nebenbei  das perfekte Party-Spiel, egal ob man FIFA-Profi ist oder nicht


----------



## Shorty484 (6. Juli 2017)

*Stasis*, am Anfang war ich ja etwas skeptisch, ob das ganze aus der isometrischen Perspektive funktioniert. Aber meine Güte ist das spannend, für ein Indie-Spiel total genial


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juli 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> *Stasis*, am Anfang war ich ja etwas skeptisch, ob das ganze aus der isometrischen Perspektive funktioniert. Aber meine Güte ist das spannend, für ein Indie-Spiel total genial


Sollte ich auch mal wieder fortsetzen, mit dem Übergang zum neuen Rechner Mitte letzten Jahres hatte ich es nicht nochmal neu runtergeladen. Die Atmo war schon richtig gut.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (7. Juli 2017)

Tekken 7
Mann ist das Spiel geil und auch für Pc. Wurde mal Zeit. Man kommt schnell rein wie früher auf der PS 1. Tekken knüppeln macht Spaß wie in den 90igern.


----------



## MrFob (7. Juli 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sollte ich auch mal wieder fortsetzen, mit dem Übergang zum neuen Rechner Mitte letzten Jahres hatte ich es nicht nochmal neu runtergeladen. Die Atmo war schon richtig gut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Hatte das aber nicht so ein bloedes Ende? Oder haben die da inzwischen was dran gepatcht um das zu verbessern? Ich weiss, noch dass ich damals bei Erscheinen vom Kauf abgeschreckt wurde, da es in den Berichten hiess, dass es einfach irgendwann abrupt aufhoert. Sowas pack ich halt immer gar nicht.

Zu meinem derzeitigen Spiele-Konsum: In Vorbereitung auf das im Summer Sale erstnadenen Rise of the Tomb Raider spiele ich gerade nochmal den Vorgaenger. Die Inszenierung ist schon echt klasse gemacht. Bin aber noch nicht so weit.

Parrallel habe ich einen zweiten Durchgang mit Mass Effect: Andromeda angefangen. Ist so wie der erste, Story und Dialoge sind echt teilweise zum Haare raufen aber das Gameplay sit echt gut. Spiele jetzt als Vanguard mit Charge und Shotgun, sterbe relativ haeufig aber das ist ok, ich mag, dass es nicht so einfach ist, zumindest am Anfang, wenn man noch nicht so viele Skillpunkte hat. Die Animationen sehen jetzt an manchen Stellen schon besser aus mit Patch 1.09 (mein erster Durchgang war noch mit der release Version) aber das hatte mir eh nie so viel ausgemacht, insofern haelt sich fuer mich der Unterschied in Grenzen. Ich will aber, wenn ich auf einem der grossen Planeten unterwegs bin diese Mod ausprobieren. 

Mit dem Jetpack fliegen wie Iron Man.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Juli 2017)

So der kleine Happen *Walking Dead Michonne* ist nun Geschichte.
So gern ich auch das Walking Dead Universum hab, dieses Spiel wird allein durch die Anwesenheit von Michonne über Wasser gehalten. Die ersten beiden Episoden dümpeln nur so vor sich hin. Um es zusammenzufasen, sie enthalten einen Zeitsprung (wohl ein Mittel Telltales um das Erzählen einer näheren Hintergrundgeschichte verschiedener Charaktere zu vermeiden), desweiteren schnelle Schauplatzwechsel (Handlung wird so aber auch nicht vertieft) und nichtssagende Charaktere, die sich keinen Prinzipien treu bleiben bzw. mal durchziehen.
Das Ganze wirkt dann in der letzten Episode so als hätte man sich in den vorherigen Episoden verzettelt und man noch irgendein spektakuläres Ende hinschludern muss, indem, wobei man hier zugeben muss, schick inszenierte Actionpassagen mit Michonne Vorrang haben.



Spoiler



Aber was interessieren mich die Leben von den Crewmitgliedern, wenn ich die kaum kennengelernt hab. Der tolle Zeitsprung grüßt an dieser Stelle.
Der Ausbau der Vergangenheitsbewältigung Michonnes hätte dem kompletten Spiel besser gestanden. War auch der am interessantesten umgesetzte Teil des Spiel, als eine öde Konfrontation mit einer pseudodurchgeknallten Gruppe, die man aufmischt und die dann einen verfolgt, sich dabei sehr dämlich verhält (Leuchpistolen abfeuert, Druckmittel mit Handfeuerwaffen erschießt...) und sich einfach willkürlich anders verhält zu den vorher getätigten Aussagen.


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2017)

Ich habe Prey angefangen

Bis jetzt ganz nett und viel zu entdecken via Audiologs und Emails die die Story auch erzählen


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juli 2017)

Aktuell habe ich meine Puzzle-Wut. Derzeit läuft daher Pixel Puzzle Radical Roach. Fehlen noch 4 Puzzles zu 100%. Danach geht es wieder mit Primal weiter.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Juli 2017)

Outcast. Aus Vorfreude aufs Remaster.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Juli 2017)

Mal wieder ein Resi 7 Durchgang, dieses mal in VR





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USiZoQ9Wjvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2017)

Ich habe Prey weitergespielt.

Das Spiel erzählt seine Story über Audiologs und Emails/Magazine und via Zeichnungen an den Tafeln.

Das Talentsystem ist Deus Ex ähnlich. Aber es gibt hier später die Wahl zwischen Mensch oder Hybrid bei den Skillungen was den Weg auch total anders macht den man spielt.

Das Craftingsystem ist wirklich sehr cool find ich. Man sammelt alles und und wirft es in den Reclyer. Dafür gibt es Basisstoffe die man in den 3D Drucker packt. Craftingrezepte findet man überall auf der Station.

Auch scheint mir bis jetzt das Spiel mehre Enden zu haben


----------



## linktheminstrel (10. Juli 2017)

neben horizon spiele ich momentan die borderlands handsome collection auf der ps4 und bin entsetzt über die technik. man würde meinen, dass die texturen nicht ne halbe ewigkeit brauchen, um geladen zu werden, da die spiele eigentlich noch aus der letzten generation stammen, aber denkste... 
bin froh, dass ich nur 10 euro dafür gezahlt habe, finde es aber schade um die zwei wirklich guten games.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Juli 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Resi 7 Durchgang, dieses mal in VR



Mit oder ohne Herrenwindeln?  Ich hätt ja auchmal Bock, aber leider hab ich keinen Kumpel, bei dem ich das ausprobieren könnte ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2017)

Zwischenzeitlich bei der letzten Episode von "The Last Door - Season 2" angekommen.

Vom Spannungs- und Atmo-Niveau macht es einen gar noch besseren Eindruck als die schon sehr gute erste Season. Die Musik bzw. die allgemeine Soundkulisse hört sich facettenreicher und hochwertiger an, die Rätsel fallen ein wenig knackiger aus, die Story entwickelt sich noch stärker in Surreale.

Insgesamt wieder ein sehr interessantes Pixel-Adventure (mit weitaus geringerer Rechtschreibfehler-Häufigkeit).

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (10. Juli 2017)

Mal wieder ein wenig Elite : Dangerous gespielt.
Musst mich, nachdem ich in letzer Zeit einige Spiele mit Lenkrad gespielt hatte (Assetto, PC, ETS2) erst wieder an den HOTAS gewöhnen.
Wobei ich gemerkt habe, dass man die Fusspedalen des Lenkrads auch als Steuergerät konfigurieren könnte 

Nachdem ich hauptsächlich mein Geld mit Fracht und Passagieren gemacht habe, wollte ich mal so eine Thargoidenabsturzstelle besuchen.
Die liegen ja nicht auf den Handelslinien...
Zuerst noch einen neuen Engenieer freigeschaltet und Schilde, sowie den FSA-Antrieb bei dem verbessert.

Bei meiner Lieblingsquelle zum Thema Spacegame hab ich dann die Koordinaten gefunden.

Obwohl das ganze ja eigentlich nur ein Sightseeing-Trip sein sollte, war ich recht gespannt.
Der Flug dauerte etwas. Und bis ich auf dem Mond dann noch die richtige Stelle fand... ich flog noch die nach Koordinaten in Elite 

Schlussendlich fand ich die Stelle aber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Innern befand sich ein Terminal. Den sah ich erst, als ich mit meinem Raumschiff übers Zentrum flog.
Hatte davon echt keine Ahnung.
Mein Schiff war aber zu gross um da rein zufliegen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also musste der Rover ran. Nicht ganz einfach, bei 0.12G das Teil zu steuern. Dafür bringen die Booster was 
Da hilft einem die Jump & Run-Erfahrung einiges.
Mit dem Rover hab ich dann den Terminal gescannt und einige Infos (?) erhalten.
Muss später noch genauer ergründet werden.

Dann gings wieder raus aus dem mysteriösen Gebilde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und rein ins traute Heim.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rückflug verlief ohne Probleme.
Näxtes Ziel:
Mehr Engineers freischalten und andere Thargoidenstellen besuchen.



// Meine Frau meinte vor ein paar Wochen, der Gametisch sehe aus wie bei einem Nerd.
Sie hat wohl nicht ganz unrecht:
Zwei Monitore, FF-Lenkrad, Hotas-Joystick, X360-Pad, G-Tastatur + Maus.

Ist aber inzwischen auch kein Thema mehr, denn ich habe das Addon zu Diablo gekauft. Sie ist neben Skyrim jetzt damit beschäftigt.
Soviel zum Thema Nerd


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Juli 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Herrenwindeln?  Ich hätt ja auchmal Bock, aber leider hab ich keinen Kumpel, bei dem ich das ausprobieren könnte ...



ohne, weil ich es schon ein paar mal normal durchgespielt habe


----------



## McDrake (11. Juli 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ohne, weil ich es schon ein paar mal normal durchgespielt habe



Merkt man da dann, dass es stark gescripptet ist, oder wird man weiter überrascht?


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Juli 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Merkt man da dann, dass es stark gescripptet ist, oder wird man weiter überrascht?



naja die Schockmomente der Hauptfiguren sind natürlich gleich und an den gleichen Stellen (außer in einem Kampf vielleicht, bei dem man sich viel bewegen kann) und die Moldeds (das sind die Hauptgegner) tauchen auch immer an der selben Stelle auf, aber sofern man sie nicht killt sondern umläuft, können sie bei der nächsten Begegnung ein bißchen woanders sein (einen oder 2 Räume)

Irrenhaus-Modus weiß ich nicht, hab bisher nur auf leicht und normal durchgespielt, aber der kommt als nächstes dran


----------



## MrFob (11. Juli 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> *snip*



Coole Story! 

Ich hab mir ja vor ein paar Monaten, auf dem Hoehepunkt meine Star Citizen Fiebers auch mal Elite geholt. Da ich keinen Platz in meinem Schuhkarton-Apartment habe um mir ein HOTAS neben M+T aufzustellen und mir ein staendiges auf- und abbauen zu viel ist habe ich E: D eben erst mal eine gute Stunde und mit ein paar Guides ordentlich fuer M+T durchkonfiguriert. Damit lief es eigentlich auch recht gut. Start und Landung, auf rotierenden Stationen, Erzabbau und so weiter funktionierten eigentlich auf Anhieb Problemlos, alles gut.

Allerdings bin ich noch nicht mal durch das erste Comabt Tutorial durchgekommen. Was geht denn da ab? Das erste Schiff, das alleine kommt konnte ich noch recht einfach platt machen, aber dann kommen drei Stueck auf einmal und ich bin entweder in 3 Sekunden tot oder ich fliege evasive und dann hab ich aber praktisch keine Chance einem der Gegner auch nur die Schilde wegzuschiessen. Echt schade, dass das keine Option ist, so als Kopfgeldjaeger oder so waere ich schon sehr gerne los gezogen aber nur Fracht zu verschiffen ist mir bei all dem Grinding etwas zu langweilig.

Trotzdem, im Prinzip schon cool das Spiel, muss ich echt sagen. Die Art und Weise, wie sie die Groesse des Weltalls durch die verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten der einzelnen Antriebe darstellen ist schon echt cool gemacht. Mir gefaellt auch, dass auch recht einfache Aktionen (wie das bremsen beim anfliegen einer Station mit FTL) doch erstmal gelernt sein wollen, nur der Kampf ist mir halt echt etwas zu hart. Wenn es nur etwas spannender waere und nicht so viel "down time" haette, waere ich glaube ich voll dabei. So aber habe ich immer das Gefuehl vor dem Spiel zu viel meiner doch inzwischen recht kostbaren Freizeit zu verschwenden, wenn nur alle paar Stunden mal ein cooler Moment kommt. Da muss ich dann doch weiter auf die eher komprimiertere Erfahrung eines Star Citizen warten.
Deine Berichte alle paar Wochen lese ich aber immer wieder gern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2017)

"The Last Door (Season 2)" wurde mit dem gestrigen Abend geschlossen. Fortsetzung folgt? Wenn ja wäre ich nicht abgeneigt. 

Und wo ich weiterhin auf der Retro-Welle surfe hab ich direkt darauf mit "Kathy Rain" losgelegt. Nicht so stark grobpixelig wie die letzte Tür, aber genauso schön altmodisch (und "handgemacht") wie man es von Adventures der frühen 1990er Jahre kennt und liebt. Inklusive des eigenen Charmes. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. Juli 2017)

* Super Mario Galaxy * auf dem Dolphin-Emulator.
Meine Herren - läuft superflüssig, sieht dank HD-Texture-Pack auch super aus, selbst das Rumble-Feature funktioniert einwandfrei.
Weil ich grad bei Nintendo-Titeln bin, hab mal bei 'nem Freund *Zelda - Breath of the Wild * ausprobiert - also am Fernseher ist das grafisch Gebotene echt enttäuschend, karge Hügellandschaften, Matschtexturen, kein Vergleich mit z.B. dem Witcher (liegt natürlich auch am Comicgrafik-Stil) - dafür ist das ganze für unterwegs nur umso beeindruckender, schließlich ist das dann quasi ein GameBoy, nur mit verhältnismäßig grandioser Qualität.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2017)

Prey kurz vorm Finale 

Erstaunlich viel Story wenn man sich Zeit nimmt alles zu erkunden und Audiologs anhört. Teilweise sehr viele dramatische & romantische momente die garnichts mit der Hauptstory zu tuen haben.
Gestern auch durch Zufall ein Bonus Ende abgeschlossen und dafür ein Achivment erhalten. 

Du stöberst du ein PC klickst auf ein Audiofile hörst die Ankündigung von einer mit Neuro Mod verbesserten Sängerin und dann klickste aufs nächste Audiofile das sich "Danielles Band" nennt und dann läuft plötzlich das hier.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z10TTJKMV5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Was der Song von Prey - Recycle Everything war


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Juli 2017)

Der Moment mit dem Song in der Bar war wirklich cool. Vor allem weil der die ganzen Aliens im Umkreis anlockt ... ^^


----------



## McDrake (12. Juli 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Coole Story!



Danke 



> Ich hab mir ja vor ein paar Monaten, auf dem Hoehepunkt meine Star Citizen Fiebers auch mal Elite geholt. Da ich keinen Platz in meine Schuhkarton-Apartment habe um mir ein HOTAS neben M+T aufzustellen und mir einstaendiges auf- und abbauen zu viel ist habe ich E eben erst mal eine gute Stunde und mit ein paar Guides ordentlich fuer M+T durchkonfiguriert. Damit lief es eigentlich auch recht gut. Start und Landung, auf rotierenden Stationen, Erzabbau und so weiter funktionierten eigentlich auf Anhieb Problemlos, alles gut.
> 
> Allerdings bin ich noch nicht mal durch das erste Comabt Tutorial durchgekommen. Was geht denn da ab? Das erste Schiff, das alleine kommt konnte ich noch recht einfach platt machen, aber dann kommen drei Stueck auf einmal und ich bin entweder in 3 Sekunden tot oder ich fliege evasive und dann hab ich aber praktisch keine Chance einem der Gegner auch nur die Schilde wegzuschiessen. Echt schade, dass das keine Option ist, so als Kopfgeldjaeger oder so waere ich schon sehr gerne los gezogen aber nur Fracht zu verschiffen ist mir bei all dem Grinding etwas zu langweilig.



Ich bin da auch kein Profi im Kämpfen. 
Meine Karriere ist auf Erkunden und hauptsächlich Handel.
Das spezielle an ELITE ist bei mir, dass das wiedermal ein Game ist, bei dem ich praktisch keine Tipps aus dem Netz gelesen habe und mir alles selbst beigebracht habe. So funzt das Spiel wohl auch am besten. 

Das Spiel hat seine Längen und kann langweilig werden.
Dann verstaue ich den HOTAS für ein paar Wochen und widme mich anderen Games.

Btw:
Mit einer ASP kann man aber auch gut die Flucht ergreifen


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2017)

Prey durchgespielt

WHAT THE FUCK



Spoiler



Es ist egal ob man die Station in die Luft jagt und dabei stirbt oder die Station in die Luft jagt und mit der Rettungskapsel flieht oder ob man die Aliens mit den Nullstrahlen Laser auslöscht.
Man sieht zwar unterschiedliche Cutscenes aber nach den Credits kommt das wahre Ende.

https://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/prey-ending-choices-guide/2/

Bei ein paar Entscheidungen kann ich es verstehen aber ein paar andere Sachen die das echte gute Ende triggern sind sauschwer zu schaffen



Grafik & Sound 5/5
Story inklusive Audiologs/Emails/Sidequest ohne das Ende 5/5 wenn ich das Ende einbeziehe 3/5

Gameplay 3/5
viele coole ansätze und altbekanntes aber mache Gegner waren etwas sehr unfair und der Random Faktor war zu gross.
Wie soll man ein Alien auf Leicht töten bevor es einem selbst tötet wenn die einzige Waffe nur eine Pistole ist und das Alien einen andauernd den Anzug mit EMP Beschuss abschaltet und gleichzeitig noch radiokativ ist.
Was ich bissel nervig fand war ständig durch die selben Bereiche zu rennen - zum glück konnte man später abkürzungen freischalten konnte.

Das die Station sich mit der fortlaufenden Story sich verändert war ganz nett gemacht und die Weltraum Szenen waren cool.
Das Craftingsystem dem dem Recyling war auch mal was neues für mich.

Im Grossen und ganzen gebe ich persönlich Prey ein 3/5 es war seine 30€ wert die ich bei Saturn damals zahlte.


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. Juli 2017)

Gestern mal 'ne Viertelstunde "Nex Machina" gedaddelt. Halleluja, da geht's rund! Ist erstmal sehr verwirrend, ich hab so gut wie nichts verstanden, da wird man voll ins kalte Wasser geworfen, da gibt's nur Action, Action, Action. Nach 'ner Viertelstunde hatte ich einen Krampf in den Fingern. Locker bleiben ist hier alles. Möglicherweise bin ich inzwischen wirklich zu alt für sowas -- man wird es sehen. Aber das Spiel ist erschreckend nah an der Perfektion. Jüngere vor!

Ansonsten immer noch "Dirt 4", das wird noch 'ne Weile so weitergehen, und hin und wieder mal zwei, drei Level "Super Meat Boy".


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Juli 2017)

*XCOM 2* und *Assassin's Creed Unity*. Letzteres hat leider immer noch massive Probleme mit Pop-ins bei den NPCs in den Straßen Paris. Sehr störend genau wie die sporadischen Freezes :/
Aber mit ein wenig Abstand bin ich dem Spiel nicht mehr ganz so negativ gegenüber eingestellt wie bei Release. Ohne die Technik-Schwächen hätte es was ganz Großes werden können. Ach ja und die Tatsache, dass jeder dahergelaufene Typ eine Muskete dabei hat, nervt immer noch ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Juli 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Assassin's Creed Unity*



Immer noch das einzige AC, das ich niemals durchgespielt habe.
Mal sehen, ob ich das noch vor Origins mal abhaken kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2017)

Seltsam, bei mir lief Unity zuletzt außerordentlich gut. Keine Freezes, keine argen Pop-Ins - bei 50 gespielten Stunden. Es gab höchstens einen einzigen Moment wo ein Passant kniend über dem Boden gleitete () und ein einziges Mal fiel Arno mitten in einem Gebäude ins Bodenlose (), aber sonst machte es keinerlei Mucken.

Für mich eines der besten ACs überhaupt. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. Juli 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für mich eines der besten ACs überhaupt.



War ganz okay. Was da allerdings an Architektur aufgefahren wurde, da blieb mir wirklich die Spucke weg. Da wurde das Spiel manchmal zur Nebensache. Alleine durch Paris zu spazieren und die Bauwerke zu bestaunen, war den Kaufpreis schon wert. Das ist manchmal wirklich unglaublich, was Ubisoft an Modellen aus dem Hut zaubert.

Sowohl der Paris- als auch der London-Teil liefen bei mir fehlerfrei. Hier lohnt es sich wohl wirklich, nach dem Release noch ein paar Monate zu warten.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Juli 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Seltsam, bei mir lief Unity zuletzt außerordentlich gut. Keine Freezes, keine argen Pop-Ins - bei 50 gespielten Stunden. Es gab höchstens einen einzigen Moment wo ein Passant kniend über dem Boden gleitete () und ein einziges Mal fiel Arno mitten in einem Gebäude ins Bodenlose (), aber sonst machte es keinerlei Mucken.



Bin gestern abend in einem Kronleuchter stecken geblieben, weil ich es gewagt habe, unten drunter durchzulaufen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. Juli 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bin gestern abend in einem Kronleuchter stecken geblieben, weil ich es gewagt habe, unten drunter durchzulaufen.



Das ist ja nun etwas dreist, einfach so einen Kronleuchter zu unterqueren -- und dann auch noch zu erwarten, daß die Sache ohne Folgen bleibt. Tststs.

Da fällt mir gerade ein lustiger Bug aus dem ersten neuen "Tomb Raider" ein. Ich sprang mit Lara von einem horizontal gespannten Seil ab, und Lara fiel. Ganze fünfzig -- in Worten: fünfzig -- Zentimeter tief. Was soll ich sagen: Totalschaden, autsch. Arme Lara.


----------



## McDrake (14. Juli 2017)

ME: Andromeda-Demo angespielt.
Irgendwie hats mich schon gepackt:
Schöne Grafik, die Atmosphäre ist gar nicht so schlecht....
Aber die "coolen" Sprüche zwischendurch sind einfach nicht mein Ding.

Der beste Char ist Papa 



Spoiler



ist ja wohl auch nicht so lange mit von der Partie, wie ich vernommen habe


DEN hätte ich spielen wollen.
*grummel*

Aber das Game wird definitiv mal gekauft.


----------



## MrFob (14. Juli 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bin gestern abend in einem Kronleuchter stecken geblieben, weil ich es gewagt habe, unten drunter durchzulaufen.



Ich habe diesen Post gerade ohne den vorherigen Kontext gelesen. Fantastisch.


----------



## Shorty484 (15. Juli 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> ME: Andromeda-Demo angespielt.
> Irgendwie hats mich schon gepackt:
> Schöne Grafik, die Atmosphäre ist gar nicht so schlecht....
> Aber die "coolen" Sprüche zwischendurch sind einfach nicht mein Ding.
> ...



Es lohnt sich definitiv. Die Abwertung von Andromeda war nur wieder die Folge des riesen Hypes der darum gemacht wurde. Natürlich kommt es nicht ganz an die erste Triologie heran, das ist auch fast unmöglich. Es spielt sich gut, motiviert zum Weiterspielen und hätte sehr viel Potential für eine neue Triologie.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Post gerade ohne den vorherigen Kontext gelesen. Fantastisch.



Tja, der Peter, der misst gleich 2 Meter. Er nimmt so stets bei einem Schritt gleich einen Kronleuchter mit. Manchmal bleibt er auch drin hängen und muss sich mit Gewalt durchzwängen.
Er ruft dann nach der Redaktion: "Ihr müsst mich hier raushol'n"!  Der Matthias kommt dann mit der Zange, ihm wird schon Angst und Bange. Doch der will ihn nur befreien,  Peter muss vor Freude schreien.
Endlich aus der peinlichen Lage, Kronleuchter sind schon eine Plage. Doch ihm ist jetzt nicht nach Scherzen, er nimmt in Zukunft nur noch Kerzen.

 

Sorry, mir war grad langweilig


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juli 2017)

Och selbst mit 190 cm eckt man hier und da einmal an. Aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Juli 2017)

Zugunsten eines entspannten Sonntags hatte ich heute spontan entschlossen die PS4 zu aktivieren und noch einmal Beyond Two Souls zu spielen. Das hat mich dann tatsächlich noch einmal so motiviert, dass ich es durch gespielt habe. Zwischendurch war ich wieder sehr fasziniert davon, wie natürlich die Mimik und Animationen der meisten Figuren wirkten. Ich habe das Remaster auf der Pro gespielt. Mir fehlt der grafische Vergleich, da ich das Original nicht mehr so im Gedächtnis habe, aber die Ladezeiten waren sehr angenehm. 

Dann wollte ich den ersten DLC zu RE7 in der VR-Version spielen. Das Kapitel mit Mutti Baker. Nachdem ich vergessen hatte eine Schublade zu schließen und Mami mir einen Tausendfüßler auf (dank VR) äußerst plastische Weise einverleibt hat, habe ich erst mal abgebrochen. 
Allein die erste Szene mit Mutti, als sie sich über das Bett beugt. Das ist in VR schon ziemlich creepy. 
Vielleicht spiele ich doch erst einmal das Hauptspiel in VR durch, da kenne ich die meisten Schreckmomente noch. ;-D
Und die DLC dann erst einmal ohne die Brille...ich Feigling...mal schauen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. Juli 2017)

* Far Cry * 
Dank optionaler Quicksave-Funktion doch deutlich weniger frustrierend, als ich das Ganze in Erinnerung hatte.
Grafisch und spielerisch für damalige Verhältnisse absolut überragend - und das "Made in Germany".

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (17. Juli 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *XCOM 2* und *Assassin's Creed Unity*. Letzteres hat leider immer noch massive Probleme mit Pop-ins bei den NPCs in den Straßen Paris. Sehr störend genau wie die sporadischen Freezes :/
> Aber mit ein wenig Abstand bin ich dem Spiel nicht mehr ganz so negativ gegenüber eingestellt wie bei Release. Ohne die Technik-Schwächen hätte es was ganz Großes werden können. Ach ja und die Tatsache, dass jeder dahergelaufene Typ eine Muskete dabei hat, nervt immer noch ^^



Das Problem hatte sich bei mir erledigt als ich es von normaler SATA Platte auf meine Samsung SSD verschoben hatte. Plötzlich lief es rund. Das war vor knapp einem Jahr.Derzeit spiele ich viel CoD Modern Warfare Remastered,Infinite Warfare.Beide im MP und natürlich Dirt 4.Das ist Pflicht seit es released wurde. Dailys fahren und natürlich Karriere. Ab und zu ein paar Online Rennen dürfen auch nie fehlen.Und schwupps ist es wieder Zeit schlafen zu gehen da früh der Wecker klingelt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. Juli 2017)

Ich habe nur SSDs, daran kann es also nicht liegen


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (17. Juli 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich habe nur SSDs, daran kann es also nicht liegen



Hmm dann fällt mir nur noch ein das ich das Problem damals auch mit meiner GTX 760 2Gb hatte die an den Minimalanforderungen war mit meinem damals noch FX 6350. Ich hatte irgendwann eine SSD installiert und es lief super.Heute mit meinem I5 6500, RX470 8GB Gaming 8G  und 16 GB Ram läuft es sowieso ohne Probleme. Irgendwas in deinem System ist für Unity der Flaschenhals da bin ich sicher weil es echt viel Leistung braucht auch heute noch im Vergleich zu anderen aktuellen PC Titeln.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Hmm dann fällt mir nur noch ein das ich das Problem damals auch mit meiner GTX 760 2Gb hatte die an den Minimalanforderungen war mit meinem damals noch FX 6350. Ich hatte irgendwann eine SSD installiert und es lief super.Heute mit meinem I5 6500, RX470 8GB Gaming 8G  und 16 GB Ram läuft es sowieso ohne Probleme. Irgendwas in deinem System ist für Unity der Flaschenhals da bin ich sicher weil es echt viel Leistung braucht auch heute noch im Vergleich zu anderen aktuellen PC Titeln.


Vermute auch dass beim Peter irgendwas nicht rund läuft. Hatte Unity vergangenes Jahr auf der SSD, in Kombination mit ner GTX1070 und nem 6700k ohne Probleme und stets ultraflüssig durchspielen können (alles auf Anschlag, durchschnittlich 90-100 Frames in FHD). Für mein Gefühl ist es schon länger mehr als ausreichend gesundgepatcht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> * Far Cry *
> Dank optionaler Quicksave-Funktion doch deutlich weniger frustrierend, als ich das Ganze in Erinnerung hatte.
> Grafisch und spielerisch für damalige Verhältnisse absolut überragend - und das "Made in Germany".
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Aber nur mit Patch. Ohne hatte man ab dem Punkt mit der Garage (wo der Heli davor in der Luft schwebte) 0 Chancen.


----------



## Bast3l (18. Juli 2017)

MGS 5 Phantom Pain

War schon von der ersten Stunde (Prolog) ganz schön geflashed.. bin gespannt was da noch kommt.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juli 2017)

Im Steam Summer Sale hab ich mir (relativ spontan) *Sniper Elite 3 *gekauft, da ich Teil 2 ganz nett fand (irgendwann mal bei ner Aktion kostenlos bekommen). Und jetzt bin ich durch (seit drei Tagen, um genau zu sein). Hat mir gut gefallen, war sein Geld (ca. 6 Euro im Sale) auf jeden Fall wert. Kurze Zusammenfassung: Man spielt einen Scharfschützen im zweiten Weltkrieg, der in den meisten Fällen allein Missionen hinter den feindlichen Linien durchführt, Gefangenenbefreiungen, Sabotage usw. Gameplaytechnisch ist das Ganze ein 3rd Person Shooter und ein Mix aus Stealth- und Shooterelementen auf relativ offenen Karten. Wer will, kann sich mit dem Scharfschützengewehr durchballern, aber die meiste Zeit hab ich versucht, heimlich vorzugehen und das hat auch ziemlich gut geklappt.

Fazit: Das Spiel ist in keinem Punkt herausragend. Grafisch, spielerisch, atmosphärisch, Leveldesign ... in keinem der Punkte kann Sniper Elite 3 auch nur annähernd mit den besten der jeweiligen Genres mithalten. Dennoch hat mir das Spiel Spaß gemacht. Die Missionen waren kurzweilig, das Gameplay hat gut funktioniert, das Spiel sah gut aus, Stealth hat genauso viel Spaß gemacht, wie der (mit Zeitlupenaufnahmen und Röntgenaufnahmen recht blutig dargestellte) Einsatz des Scharfschützengewehrs. Für 6 Euro definitiv kein Fehlkauf, (viel) mehr hätte ich aber auch nicht dafür bezahlt. Dafür hat mir spielerisch einfach ein wenig der Anspruch und die Abwechslung gefehlt und die Atmosphäre war mir, trotz schöner Hintergrundsounds, nicht dicht genug. Und besonders lang war das Spiel mit 8 Missionen (jeweils ca. 60 bis 90 Minuten) auch nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2017)

Naja ich finde das Spiel schon gut. Und Teil 4 (Italy) ist nochmal besser.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juli 2017)

Ich find Sniper Elite 3 auch gut. Las sich vielleicht negativer, als es gemeint war. Teil 4 ist mir derzeit noch zu teuer, vielleicht in einem der nächsten Steam Sales. In nächster Zeit werde ich ohnehin mit *Torment: Tides of Numenera* mehr als genug beschäftigt sein. Es fühlt sich zwar schon ein wenig anders an, als damals Planescape Torment ... aber irgendwie auch nicht. Die Musik, der Schreibstil, das abgedrehte Setting usw. gefallen mir richtig gut. Vor allem auch, dass sich das Spiel, im Gegensatz zu den meisten RPGs, vor allem auf Storytelling und auch das Abfragen von Fähigkeiten im guten alten Pen & Paper Stil konzentriert, anstatt auf actionlastige Kämpfe. Gibt meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenige RPGs mit so einem entschleunigten Gameplay. Und Monster verkloppt hab ich nach ca. 2 Jahren The Witcher 3 + Addons auch mehr als genug 

Vielleicht gebe ich auch noch mal Metal Gear Solid 5 ne Chance, nachdem mein erster Eindruck von dem Spiel nicht so gut war. Die schlecht konfigurierbare Steuerung und der generelle Mangel an Einstellmöglichkeiten, was Kamerawinkel usw. angeht, hat mich da schon massiv gestört. Aber die Story reizt mich irgendwie.


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. Juli 2017)

Weil ich grad im "alte Spiele ausgraben und Mods draufhauen"-Fieber bin, hab ich mich nach langer Pause mal wieder an * Deus Ex - Human Revolution * herangewagt. Nach wie vor geniales Gameplay, toller Soundtrack - nur die Grafik war 2011 schon verdammt hässlich.
Nun, jedenfalls hab ich mir den EnB-Mod runterladen, in der ini.-Datei den Kontrast-Wert von 0,9 auf 1,4 hochgedreht und wär fast vom Stuhl gefallen. 
Der komische Goldfilter weg, die Farben allesamt wünderschön gesättigt, man könnte fast glauben, das wär ein anderes Spiel.
Nur Performance-technisch bin ich von ca. 60-70 Frames auf 20-40 doch tief gefallen. Aber das ist mir bei dem optischen Unterschied völlig wurscht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (19. Juli 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Weil ich grad im "alte Spiele ausgraben und Mods draufhauen"-Fieber bin, hab ich mich nach langer Pause mal wieder an * Deus Ex - Human Revolution * herangewagt. Nach wie vor geniales Gameplay, toller Soundtrack - nur die Grafik war 2011 schon verdammt hässlich.
> Nun, jedenfalls hab ich mir den EnB-Mod runterladen, in der ini.-Datei den Kontrast-Wert von 0,9 auf 1,4 hochgedreht und wär fast vom Stuhl gefallen.
> Der komische Goldfilter weg, die Farben allesamt wünderschön gesättigt, man könnte fast glauben, das wär ein anderes Spiel.
> Nur Performance-technisch bin ich von ca. 60-70 Frames auf 20-40 doch tief gefallen. Aber das ist mir bei dem optischen Unterschied völlig wurscht.
> ...



Spielst du die Special Edition (die, wo Missing Link direkt inst Spiel integriert ist)? Und da du von Mods sprichst, weisst du zufaellig ob es da sowas wie einen Textur-Mod gibt? Vor allem fuer die Gesichter waere so etwas interessant. Die sahen ja in der Ur-Version (der PC Fassung) besser aus als in der Special Edition (ich glaube fuer die haben sie einfach die Texturen aus der Konsolenversion genommen, die Deppen).

Ansonsten jo, mMn eines der besten Spiele der letzten 10 Jahre. Muss ich demanehcst auch mal wieder auspacken.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Juli 2017)

*Steamworld Heist *

Von Beginn an sehr spaßig mit charmant amüsant geschriebenen Crewmitgliedern, Raumkreuzer plündern ist so sehr unterhaltsam. 
Obwohl ich anfangs der Meinung war, das Spiel biete eher eine seichte Spielerfahrung, sind nun spätere Missionen, durch Gegneraufkommen und neue Fähigkeiten, taktisch fordernder und ausgewogener. So kann das gerne weiterlaufen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. Juli 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Spielst du die Special Edition (die, wo Missing Link direkt inst Spiel integriert ist)? Und da du von Mods sprichst, weisst du zufaellig ob es da sowas wie einen Textur-Mod gibt? Vor allem fuer die Gesichter waere so etwas interessant. Die sahen ja in der Ur-Version (der PC Fassung) besser aus als in der Special Edition (ich glaube fuer die haben sie einfach die Texturen aus der Konsolenversion genommen, die Deppen).
> 
> Ansonsten jo, mMn eines der besten Spiele der letzten 10 Jahre. Muss ich demanehcst auch mal wieder auspacken.


ja, genau den Director's Cut - ich kann dir den Mod nur empfehlen (allerdings gab's bei mir Frameeinbrüche (GTX 970))

http://enbdev.com/download_mod_deusexhr.htm

Ist nur etwa 500 KB groß, macht aber einen Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
 (Siehe Bild meines vorherigen Posts)

Bzw:
Vergiss nicht in der "enbseries.ini" den Wert "Contrast" von 0,9 auf 1,4 hochzuschrauben


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juli 2017)

Aktuell in Vorbereitung auf die neue Season Diablo 3. Spiele aktuell den Mönch. Bin Lvl 39 und nach der Zitadelle. Belagerung aufgelöst und auf dem weiteren Weg. Werde aber wohl in Season 3 mit dem Totenbeschwörer bei 0 starten.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2017)

Season 11 ist da. Habe bei 0 mit dem Totenbeschwörer begonnen.

Ich liebe den Char. Gefällt mir sogar besser als der Mönch. Der Char ist jeden Cent Wert.  

Skelette befehligen macht richtig Laune.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juli 2017)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *Steamworld Heist *
> 
> Von Beginn an sehr spaßig mit charmant amüsant geschriebenen Crewmitgliedern, Raumkreuzer plündern ist so sehr unterhaltsam.
> Obwohl ich anfangs der Meinung war, das Spiel biete eher eine seichte Spielerfahrung, sind nun spätere Missionen, durch Gegneraufkommen und neue Fähigkeiten, taktisch fordernder und ausgewogener. So kann das gerne weiterlaufen.


Grandiose Rundentaktik. Und überhaupt dieses SteamWorld-Setting... Schlicht genial.


----------



## Talisman79 (21. Juli 2017)

wir zocken aktuell dark and light" welches ja seit gestern im EA.spielt sich bisher wie ark 2.0 mit ner prise TESO.die performance könnte auf jedenfall besser sein.ansonsten macht es schon spaß,is  aber teilweise cht dreiß geklaut(inventar,crafting usw)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hM6HxPGcKCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2017)

ich würd's nicht Ark 2.0 nennen, eher Fantasy-Ark, was besser passt wo es ja auch auf der Engine mit nen paar Assets bassiert


----------



## Talisman79 (21. Juli 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich würd's nicht Ark 2.0 nennen, eher Fantasy-Ark, was besser passt wo es ja auch auf der Engine mit nen paar Assets bassiert


dann halt so.fühlen sich beide schon ziemlich ähnlich an.was mich nich stört,ich mochte ark


@redaktion

vermisse da übrigens immer noch ne news zu.die letzte is glaub ich schon ein paar wochen her.auch das es bis zum 3.8(?) statt 27 nur 23,23 kostet könnte erwähnt werden.es gibt aktuell drei klassen(mensch,zwerg,elf)und um die 50 kreaturen.performanse is extremst ausbaufähig.selbst auf potenten rechnern


----------



## Rising-Evil (22. Juli 2017)

mal kurz das original * Rogue Trooper * von 2006 angespielt - warum kommt davon ein Remaster raus ?
So schlecht ist die Grafik selbst in FullHD dann eigentlich doch nicht.
An sich sind solche Neuauflagen (finde das Kunstwort "Redux" irgendwie doof btw) ja durchaus zu befürworten, nur manchmal erscheinen sie mir als PC-Nutzer doch leicht überflüssig (siehe  "Bulletstorm" oder hier eben "RogueTrooper")


----------



## MrFob (22. Juli 2017)

Hab mir gestern aufgrund des unverschaemt guten Preises mal das Telltale Bundle gekauft und auch gleich die ersten Episoden von The Walking Dead und Batman angespielt (also jeweils die erste).

TWD: Also zumindest nach der ersten Episode erschliesst sich fuer mich der Hype von damals noch nicht so ganz. Ja, die Charaktere sind alle schon ganz nett und so, aber so der richtige Hammer ist es bisher noch nicht. Ich finde eigentlich auch niemanden in dem gesamten Cast so richtig sympathisch muss ich sagen und Clementine ist mir ein bisschen zu sehr auf suess getrimmt. Vielleicht liegt's auch daran, dass ich an sich kein grosser Fan von so Zombie Geschichten bin. Aber gut, ist ja bisher nur die erste Episode, ich werde mich dann nach dem durchspielen nochmal melden.

Telltale's Batman: Das sieht doch schon besser aus. Bin eigentlich auch kein grosser Superhelden Fan (wobei mir Batman noch mit am besten aus dem Genre gefaellt), aber hier kommt wenigstens gleich mal tolle Spannung auf. Die erste Konversation mit Falconi bringt schon mal sehr schoen ein richtig fies ungutes Gefuehl rueber. Toll inszeniert. Bin gespannt wie sie hier Raetsel einbauen. Die Telltale Spiele sind ja nicht gerade fuer ihre Spieltiefe bekannt aber gerade Batman wuerde sich als Detektiv doch mal fuer ein paar richtige Adventure Einlagen anbieten. Oder vielleicht so was aehnliches, wie man damals bei Blade Runner gemacht hat, wo man Indizien kombinieren musste um dann Reuckschluesse zu ziehen und neue Dialoge fuehren zu koennen usw. Waere cool, wirklich erwarten kann man es von einem Telltale Spiel aber wahrscheinlich leider nicht unbedingt. Bisher war zumindest noch nichts dergleichen zu sehen.

Na mal schauen. Ueber's WE werde ich die Sache weiter verfolgen und wohl auch mal Tales of the Borderlands ausprobieren. Nur schade, dass The Wolf Among Us nicht dabei war, da hab ich auch viel gutes drueber gehoert (ich erinnere mich noch Wolfgang im Podcast als das rauskam  ). Aber ich glaube es ist noch ein Secret im Bindle, man weiss ja nie...


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Juli 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> @redaktion
> 
> vermisse da übrigens immer noch ne news zu.die letzte is glaub ich schon ein paar wochen her.auch das es bis zum 3.8(?) statt 27 nur 23,23 kostet könnte erwähnt werden.es gibt aktuell drei klassen(mensch,zwerg,elf)und um die 50 kreaturen.performanse is extremst ausbaufähig.selbst auf potenten rechnern



Dark and Light: Early-Access-MMORPG erschienen, Steam-Feedback bislang negativ


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Juli 2017)

gestern mal etwas die Singleplayer-Kampagne von Splatoon 2 gespielt


----------



## Shorty484 (22. Juli 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern aufgrund des unverschaemt guten Preises mal das Telltale Bundle gekauft und auch gleich die ersten Episoden von The Walking Dead und Batman angespielt (also jeweils die erste).
> 
> TWD: Also zumindest nach der ersten Episode erschliesst sich fuer mich der Hype von damals noch nicht so ganz. Ja, die Charaktere sind alle schon ganz nett und so, aber so der richtige Hammer ist es bisher noch nicht. Ich finde eigentlich auch niemanden in dem gesamten Cast so richtig sympathisch muss ich sagen und Clementine ist mir ein bisschen zu sehr auf suess getrimmt. Vielleicht liegt's auch daran, dass ich an sich kein grosser Fan von so Zombie Geschichten bin. Aber gut, ist ja bisher nur die erste Episode, ich werde mich dann nach dem durchspielen nochmal melden.



TWD nimmt erst ab Episode 3 richtig fahrt auf, also dran bleiben, es lohnt sich. Season 1 ist mit Abstand der bisher beste Teil.


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Juli 2017)

habe soeben Horizon: Zero dawn fertig gespielt.
Das Spiel ist wirklich sehr gut gelungen, hat aber auch so seine Macken. Positiv hervorheben möchte ich dieses jagdgefühl und die Kämpfe mit den Robotern. Zudem gibt es wirklich nette Sidequests, die Sprachausgabe ist echt gut geworden (engl.), v.A. Ashly Burch liefert wieder mal ne tolle Performance ab. Zudem gefällt mir die schön gestaltete Spielwelt. Die Maschinen verhalten sich ebenfalls schön unterschiedlich und bieten jede Menge Abwechslung. Auch die optionalen Brutstätten haben mir sehr gut gefallen, obwohl ich mir hier ein klein wenig mehr Zelda-Touch gewünscht hätte. 1-2 Rätsel hätten hier die nötige Tiefe verliehen.
Mein Highlight ist aber das Finale von Horizon, das ist wirklich stark gemacht.
Nicht so toll fand ich aber die absolut banale und unlogische Kletterei. Eloy kommt nur an Markierten Stellen an nem Felsen hoch. Ist in nem open-world-Spiel echt nicht optimal. Das störendere aber ist die Banalität der Kletterpassagen. Man hat zu keinem Zeitpunkt des Spiels auch nur die geringste Herausforderung am Klettern, wenn man das lästige suchen nach den vorgesehenen Kletterplätzen, obwohl die Kante allgemein in Sprungdistanz liegt wegrechnet. Eloy hüpft halbautomatisch von klippe zu klippe, von Ast zu Ast, das Ganze ist noch um einiges banaler als in Uncharted.
Die Story ist Geschmacksache, mir ist alles ein wenig zu vorhersehbar. Der Genrekonflikt Steinzeit/Altertum meets Sci-Fi verdient zwwar Kudos aufgrund der Gewagtheit, allerdings zündet bei mir dieser Spagat nur bedingt und ich saß nicht nur einmal während dem spielen stirnrunzelnd vor dem Fernseher. 
Dass es die üblichen Sammel- und Bringquests gibt, stört mich wenig, da ich kein zwanghafter 100%-Zocker bin. Ich mache die Quests, die mich interessieren und da gab es einige wirklich interessante.
Etwas, was mich noch ein wenig gestört hat, war die Schnellreisefunktion, die für meinen Geschmack für den Spieler unnötig erschwert wurde.
Allem bleibt aber ein sehr gutes Spiel übrig, das man als Fan des Genres unbedingt gespielt haben sollte.
Ich habe für das Durchspielen mit den meisten Quests (alle, außer die Jägeraufgaben) und dem Sammeln von ca. 3/4 der Informationen der "altenWelt" etwas über 50 Stunden benötigt.

Weiters habe ich wieder mal Alien Isolation gespielt.
Was soll ich dazu sagen: Es ist mMn einfach das Furchterregenste Spiel, das je auf den Markt kam, da ihm gelingt, dem Spiel das Gefühl gibt, mitten drin zu sein, ganz ohne VR (Ich glaube, die machen nur deswegen keine VR_Version, da diese bei den Testspielern zu chronischem Bettnässen geführt hat). Das unberechenbare Alien trägt auch seinen Teil dazu bei.
Für jeden Horror-Fan ein absolutes Muss, für jeden Fan des Originalstreifens sowieso, nicht zuletzt aufgrund des Bonuskapitels.


----------



## Honigpumpe (23. Juli 2017)

Unter der Woche ist ja im PSN bei "Dirt 4" nicht soviel los, so multiplayermäßig. Da könnte man eigentlich am Wochenende mal schön in den MP gehen. Leider ist der RaceNet-Server pünktlich zum Wochenende abgekackt, seit Samstag morgen geht nichts mehr.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juli 2017)

Im Moment recht viel *rFactor 2* (Rennsimulation, böse Zungen behaupten, ich spiele nix anderes mehr ... was nicht ganz stimmt, aber in so manche Woche doch irgendwie zutrifft). Seit dem ersten Release der DX11 Beta im Mai ist die Performance sehr viel besser geworden und je nach Strecke und Auto fühlt sich das Ding richtig gut an und sieht sogar ziemlich gut aus. Was mir auffällt: Auf dem Monitor ist die Optik ohne Post Processing (frisst viel Performance) eher nüchtern, aber im VR-Headset wirkt das Ganze viel natürlicher. Ich glaube, es liegt einfach daran, dass die meisten Spiele inzwischen versuchen, nen Look darzustellen, der wirkt, als wäre alles mit einer Kamera aufgenommen. Im VR-Headset dagegen wirkt ein relativ unbearbeitetes Bild dagegen sehr viel natürlicher, weil das eher dem entspricht, was das Auge ohne irgendwelche Linsen usw. sieht.

Unter der Haube hat rFactor 2 wohl die komplexeste Physikengines aller aktuellen Rennsimulationen, was jedoch nicht heißt, dass auch jedes Auto realistisch umgesetzt ist. Der Radical, der vor kurzem offiziell neu hinzugekommen ist, hat mir weniger gefallen. Force Feedback ist krümelig und ich glaube kaum, dass ein Auto mit so viel Abtrieb bei ca. 200 km/h noch mit dem Heck ausbricht, wenn man Vollgas gibt. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich, vielleicht fährt sich das Auto ja tatsächlich so. Aber der Nissan GT-R GT500 (2013er Rennauto der japanischen Super GT Meisterschaft, mit der DTM vergleichbar) auf Suzuka fährt sich richtig gut. Als jemand, der aktuelle DTM-Autos eigentlich nicht so gern fährt, bin ich sehr positiv überrascht und freue mich auf 'n Onlinerennen auf der Kombination am Dienstag. Wäre auch insgesamt mein erstes Onlinerennen auf Suzuka.


----------



## McDrake (24. Juli 2017)

Tjo... Dein rFacrot ist manchmal mein *Elite : Dangerous* 

Nachdem ich genug Aufträge für die Sirius-Cooparation gemacht habe, durfte ich das System dann auch betreten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ich den Engineer in jener Gegend wirklich treffen darf, brauche ich noch ein paar andere Dinge, welche ich nur durch erledigen bestimmter Missionen bekomme.
Nach dem Motto : 
*Du kommst hier ned rein.*
_Aber ich habe was ihr wollt._
*Oh, bist super Typ, komm rein*
_Yeah Bro!_
*Auf die Tanzfläche kommst du ned*
_Aber ich hab doch eben... bei deinem Kollegen_
* Ist mein Cousin. Super Typ. Voll gut und so. Egal. Ich brauch auch noch so Sachen und so....*
_FICK DICH!!!!!!_
In Gedanken


Tjo... was gibts denn noch so.
Die Geschichte mit den Thargoiden fasziniert mich ja schon seit der C64er-Zeit.
Da machte man Bekanntschaft, wenn man den Sprung zwischen den Systemen unterbrach und eigentlich im "Zwischenraum" aus dem Sprung austrat.
Eine Alienrasse in einer an und für sich "realistischen" Umgebung hat schon was spezielles an sich.
Darum auch der vor ein paar Tagen.

wie es der Zufall will, ist eine Community-Mission im Gang.
Es geht um die Erforschung der Thargoiden im Plejadennebel. Da scheinen sie sehr aktiv zu sein.
Dazu braucht man natürlich Güter.

Das ist das erste Community-Ziel, bei welchem ich mitmache... was erwartet mich da.
Vor allem: Kann ich da mit meiner ASP und 72 Tonnen was ausrichten, bzw helfen?

Zuerst mal schauen, wo es die gebrauchten Güter gibt. 
Ein Hoch auf https://eddb.io/
Inzwischen ein paar "Runs" getätigt und bissl was kommt an Geld zurück: 
Einerseits für die Differenz von an- und verkauf, andererseits für den Level, den man erreicht.
Aber hier gehts mir um das Ganze. Ich will helfen, dass die Geschichte erforscht wird.
Und anhand anderer Comm-Ziele, welche ich mitverfolgt (aber nicht mitGEMACHT) habe, weiss ich, dass die Entwickler auf das Erreichen der Ziele eingeht.

Was bei den Comm-Zielen auffällt: Es herrscht ziemlicher Verkehr.
Schon bei den Missionen rund um Sirius kams beinahe zu Staus an den Stationen.
Aber das ist dann teilweise eine anderer Nummer. 
Hier eine zwei Momentaufnahmen zwischen dem Sprungeintrittspunkt ins System, nach der Sonne links und der Station weiter rechts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein paar Sekunde später:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Erklärung:
Die hellen Punkte mit einer "Aura" auf der graden Linie zwischen links  und rechts sind andere Raumschiffe.
Im ersten Bild sechs
Im Zweiten sieben... zwei sind oberhalb meines Schiffs zu sehen. Evtl in einen Kampf verwickelt.

Ich werden in Zukunft mehr auf Comm-Ziele machen und auch mal in Betracht ziehen einen grossen Frachter zu kaufen..


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juli 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Tjo... Dein rFacrot ist manchmal mein *Elite : Dangerous*



Das sind halt diese "verfluchten" Endlosspiele, mit denen man sich immer beschäftigen kann und die einem gerade soviel Tiefe geben, wie man möchte. Egal, ob man gerade mal ne halbe Stunde Zeit hat oder viele Stunden am Stück ins Spiel eintauchen will. Die Art Spiele, die dafür sorgt, dass man zwei Jahre braucht, bis The Witcher 3 endlich durch ist ...

... ich liebe solche Spiele, hab aber viel zu viele davon


----------



## McDrake (27. Juli 2017)

Soodele.

Das wars also mit dem Community-Event zum Thema "Station für Thargioden Erforschung".
Es gab zwei Aufgaben. einmal eine kampfbetonte und eine für Händler.
"Erstaunlicherweise" wurde erstere komplett erfüllt, wohingegen die Händler nur "Tier 6" erreichten von 8 möglichen.

Was mich technisch an dieser Mission auffiel:

-Die Übergange zwischen Hyperspace und den Stationen dauerte viel länger. Wohl wegen der Traffic. Hatte ich bis jetzt bei Elite noch nie so bemerkt.
Dass man bei kleineren Assenposten warten muss, bis ein entsprechender Landeplatz frei ist, finde ich absolut in Ordnung. Man sieht auch, dass er belegt ist und dann muss man schnell reagieren um eine Erlaubnis zu bekommen.
In grossen Stationen wird dann aber schon mal der selben Platz mehrmals vergeben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok, muss man nutzen für Screenshots 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann sind die Vorräte auf den Stationen irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.
Halbleiter waren zwei Tage auf der selben Station IMMER genau 601 Einheiten auf Lager, was für meine ASP mit 96 Tonnen Nutzlast gut war.
Am letzten Tag gingen auf allen nahe liegenden Stationen die Lagermengen drastisch nach unten. Lag das an der Mehrfrequenz?
Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen....

Anyway. Ich überlegte mir, sogar ein grösseres Schiff zuzulegen. Aber das Problem wäre dann gewesen, dass ich keine mittleren Landeplätze anfliegen hätte können.
Und die nahe liegenden Stationen hatten nur kleine und mittlere Landeplätze. Also blieb ich bei meiner APS (halt modifiziert auf Transport).

Was hingegen SEHR cool war, dass man merkte, wie sich die Systeme veränderten über die Tage.
Wenn man zuerst noch einen Umweg fliegen musste zu einer Station, dann wars ein paar Stunden später nicht mehr notwendig, weil sie aus dem Schatten des Planeten kam.
Jeder Tag benötigte eine neue "Strategie" zum Anflug. Sehr interessant. Teilweise machten schon Minuten einen Unterschied.

Auch der Verkehr war echt klasse. 
Im Weltraum wimmelte es nur so von anderen Schiffen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum ersten mal machten die grünen und roten Lichter einen Sinn bei den grossen Stationen.
So wurde der Verkehr geregelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich nicht ganz sicher bin, ob das Prinzip von allen erkannt wurde.

Schlussendlich war ich sogar in den Top 25%, was mir 13Mio einbringen soll.
Ich werd sicher mal wieder bei sowas mitmachen. Aber nur wenn mich die Geschichte interessiert, was bei den neuen Zielen nicht der Fall ist.

Achja: Also ganz Rund scheint mir dieses Teil nicht zu sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Juli 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> mir ist alles ein wenig zu vorhersehbar.



Ich hätte gern die Glasskugeln der Leute, die das bei Horizon behaupten.
Für mich war das Spiel mit genialen Twists bestückt, wie schon lange kein Spiel mehr.



linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Etwas, was mich noch ein wenig gestört hat, war die Schnellreisefunktion, die für meinen Geschmack für den Spieler unnötig erschwert wurde.



Wie meinst du das?
Wegen der Reiserationen, die man braucht?
Man kann später in Meridian ein unendliches Reisepack kaufen, dann braucht man sich darüber keine Gedanken mehr zu machen.
Aber vorher hatte ich eigentlich auch nie Probleme. Waren immer genug vorhanden.


----------



## linktheminstrel (27. Juli 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern die Glasskugeln der Leute, die das bei Horizon behaupten.
> Für mich war das Spiel mit genialen Twists bestückt, wie schon lange kein Spiel mehr.


da brauche ich keine Glaskugel für. der überverdächtige typ am anfang, dieser zwielichtige "Helfer"... der Showdown mit dem einen schurken... ich sage nicht, dass die geschichte nicht gut erzählt ist, ganz im Gegenteil, aber es war halt alles in ähnlicher form schon da und die Charaktere sind teils schon arg klischeehaft dargestellt und diesbezüglich wird man auch selten überrascht. ist im übrigen auch ein kritikpunkt der nebenmissionen. für mich lebt horizon aber sowieso eher von der großartig gestalteten spielwelt und der hauptprotagonistin, als vom plot an sich.




> Wie meinst du das?
> Wegen der Reiserationen, die man braucht?
> Man kann später in Meridian ein unendliches Reisepack kaufen, dann braucht man sich darüber keine Gedanken mehr zu machen.
> Aber vorher hatte ich eigentlich auch nie Probleme. Waren immer genug vorhanden.


ja, es ist ein Ansatz, der zwar eigen, aber für mich in keinem fall mehrwertig zum gehabten reisesystem von anderen rpg's ist. ein großer kritikpunkt ist es nicht, aber Rationen für schnellreisen sammeln, und das gerade, wenn man nicht von anfang an schon extrem auf die Upgrades, bzw. die austockung der tragebeutel schaut, ist etwas, das ich (ich betone: ich) etwas lästig finde. und wofür ich selbst ein fuchsfell jagen muss, wenn ich das reisepaket beim Händler kaufen will, ist mir immer noch ein rätsel. seltene maschinenteile finde ich ja logisch, aber übliche güter wie die wildteile, z.b. 10 Rationen fettes fleisch (oder sowas in der art), finde ich eher eigenartig als handelsobjekt, wenn es doch eine währung gibt.


----------



## MrFob (31. Juli 2017)

Ich hab mir am WE das Remaster von Day of the Tentacle bei GoG besorgt (gabs fuer nen 5er) und durchgespielt. Also ich war geschockt. Hatte das Spiel damals mitter der 90er gespielt und fand es praktisch unmachbar schwer. Gut, ich war 12 oder so, aber die Raetsel erschienen mir ohne Komplettloesung einfach undurchschaubar.
Am Samstag Nachmittag hatte ich das Spiel dann in 5-6 Stunden oder so durch. Das war ja viel einfacher, asl ich es in Erinnerung hatte. Gut, an ein paar Sachen konnte ich mich noch aus dem Original erinnern aber eignetlich war das kaum etwas. Die Raetsel sind eigentlich ziemlich ok, vor allem, da ueberall ziemlich viele Hinweise eingebaut sind, wie die Loesung aussehen soll. Eigentlich echt richtig gut gemacht. Wenn man versucht einen Gegenstand irgendwo anzuwenden, wo er nicht passt, dann kommt meist ein Satz, der einen Hinweis darauf enthaelt, wo man den Gegenstand vielleicht anwenden koennte. Sinnlos rumprobieren musste ich eigentlich fast nie.
Vielleicht lag es auch daran, dass ich es damals in deutsch un jetzt auf englisch gespielt habe, kann natuerlich sein, dass hier einiges in der Uebersetzung verloren geht.
Nur zwei Sachen musste ich am Ende nachschuen:


Spoiler



1. Ich hatte mir schon gedacht, dass man das Brecheisen des Autodiebs braucht um den Kaugummi vom Boden zu loesen, um dann mit der Muenze den schlafenden Typ von dem Pully zu "schubsen". Ich hab mir sogar schon gedacht, dass man vielleicht irgendwo Schluessel auftreiben muss. Aber das man eine Tuer wieder zu machen muss, um die Schluessel zu finden, darauf war ich nicht gekommen.
2. Als man Dr. Fred dazu bringen muss, den Vertrag zu unterschreiben muss man eine bestimmte Abfolge von Dialogoptionen waehlen (unter anderem erst mal eine Option, in der man die Sache augenscheinlich aufgibt). Da das sonst nie der Fall im SPiel ist hatte ich nicht alle Dialoge durchprobiert gehabt und musste dann nachlesen, wie man Fred dazu bekommt den Vertrag zu unterschreiben.


Naja, nach wie vor ein nettes kleines Adventure mit ein paar lustigen Gags. Das grosse Highlight, als das es damals gefeiert wurde sehe ich heute aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein irgendwie nicht mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Juli 2017)

Der Ostsee-Urlaub ist schon wieder zu ende, da ergreift mich bereits wieder das virtuelle Fernweh. ^^
Das nahm ich dann mal als passenden Anlass um in *The Flame in the Flood* reinzuschnuppern. Nun schaue ich auf die Uhr und stelle fest dass doch glatt über 3 Stunden weggezogen sind. Liegt aber auch daran dass das Spiel von der Stimmungserzeugung was ganz Besonderes ist. Der schräg gezeichnete Comic-Look, der Country-Soundtrack und die ungezähmte Natur als Soundkulisse... Das zieht einen schnell in den Bann.

So langsam komme ich auch mit dem Gameplay weitestgehend klar, allerdings ist TFitF schon ein unbarmherziges Miststück. Hier ne Infektion, da eine Verwundung, zwischendurch ein Knochenbruch nach ner unfreundlichen Begegnung der wildschweinischen Art... Und bis man genau jene Ressourcen findet die man akut braucht hat man stets die Sorge diese nicht rechtzeitig zu bekommen ehe unsere Scout das Zeitliche segnet...

6 Tage und ebenso viele zurückgelegte Meilen... Das ist momentan mein Bestwert als Frischling... Definitiv ausbaufähig.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Juli 2017)

Spiel gerade recht intensiv Mittelerde_ Mordors Schatten, auch aufgrund des bald kommenden Nachfolgers Schatten des Krieges


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2017)

Ich bin jetzt auch so ein bisschen Nebenher in Dark and Light eingestiegen
Und nja, ich kann die Hater nicht verstehen mit ihren Angeblichen Ultramaschienen und das es Angeblich nicht drauf laufen würde und die dann Citadel so Hochjubeln das irgendwie ... so langweilig ist?
Ich meine es ist mir klar dass es auch ein EA Titel ist, aber nur so jetzt? 

Alleine warum es bis jetzt nur Neben her ist: mit 8GB RAM das zu starten macht nicht sonderlich Spaß und auch so braucht es so 8min zum Starten, aber! Wenn es läuft, dann läuft es rund
nur würde es noch mehr Spaß machen, wenn es endlich die Serverfiles geben würde, damit man auch gescheite Onlineserver aufziehen kann, was bisher noch nicht so super läuft


----------



## fox1990 (2. August 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Spiel gerade recht intensiv Mittelerde_ Mordors Schatten, auch aufgrund des bald kommenden Nachfolgers Schatten des Krieges



Das hab ich mir auch unlängst im Steam Summer Sale zugelegt. Bin schon echt gespannt, das stand ewig auf meiner Wunschliste aber bei schlappen 4€ musste ich dann zuschlagen


----------



## McDrake (4. August 2017)

Elite : Dangerous

Handeln und erforschen mit der Asp ist unterhaltsam.
Aber da gibts doch noch das Kämpfen.
Bin da eigetnlich nicht so der Held. Aber ich habe mir trotzdem eine Vulture geleistet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kauf im Sol-System war ja nicht so das Problem.
Der Preis ist ok... wie bei vielen Schiffen. Aber das Aufrüsten.
Nur, dafür hätte ich das neue Schiff gerne in meiner aktuellen "Heimatbasis" gehabt, denn die ist dafür gut geeignet.
Also erste Berechnungen angestellt und bemerkt, dass das 19 (?!) Sprünge mit dem Kessel gewesen wären.
Kurz entschlossen wieder in meine gut ausgerüstete Asp gestiegen, einen Sprung getätigt und die Vulture für eine geringe Gebühr transferieren lassen.
Bis da Teil auf der Station eingetroffen war, hatte ich schon zwei recht lukrative Aufträge getätigt.

Da war es nun... das sogenannte "Kampfschiff".
Bissl ausgerüstet und zwei Aufträge erledigt. Und zum ersten mal habe ich gehofft, dass mich wer aus dem Hyperraum zerrt, um die Kampftauglichkeit (vor allem meine) zu testen.
Muss sagen: Mit bissl mehr Übung kann das was werden, mit uns zwei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. August 2017)

Ich glaube, am Wochenende werde ich auch mal wieder ein paar Stunden Elite Dangerous widmen. Seit dem letzten großen Update mit den Aliens hab ich auch nicht wirklich mehr in das Spiel reingeschaut, da gibt es jetzt bestimmt wieder einiges Neues zu entdecken. Hab zwar nur ne ASP Explorer, aber mit dem Schiff bin ich insgesamt eigentlich recht zufrieden. Ich bin allerdings am grübeln, mir als Zweitschiff eine sch**ße schnelle Eagle als kleines Kampfschiff aufzubauen und damit im Boom and Zoom Stil ein paar Kämpfe zu testen. Das Schiff selbst kostet ja nur ein paar müde Kröten, was die Aufrüstung kosten wird, weiß ich noch nicht.

Aber generell macht mir eigentlich das Erkunden am meisten Spaß. Und die ASP Explorer hat ne recht große Reichweite und ein Cockpit mit toller Aussicht ... was will man da mehr? Der Tank könnte zwar größer sein, aber es gibt ja fast überall diese riesigen, brennenden Tankstellen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. August 2017)

Frage an jene die schon etwas mehr Erfahrung mit *The Flame in the Flood* gesammelt haben:
Mit den Ressourcen-Management komme ich soweit klar, auch die Kombination und Bastelei mit unterschiedlichsten Sammel-Objekten erklärt sich meist von selbst, nur eine Sache kapiere ich nicht so ganz: Die Sache mit den Verbesserungsplänen fürs Floss. Wie genau nutzt man diese??

Ob ich diese nun im Rucksack oder auf dem Fluss selbst hab oder an Werften Halt mache, ich sehe nirgends die Möglichkeit dem schwimmenden Stück Holz irgendwelche Upgrades zu verpassen.

Wäre schön darin Einblick zu bekommen, ansonsten ist das Spiel überraschend fesselnd. Die erste Station (Funkturm am Damm) ist schonmal erreicht. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (5. August 2017)

Hab mir Nioh geholt ( nicht gut fürn Backlog - der wird immer größer  )

Gefällt mir richtig gut bisher - Grade den 1. Boss erledigt nach etlichen Versuchen ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. August 2017)

*The Long Dark*

Ich habe das Spiel bereits in der EA-Phase gekauft und hatte in dieser schon viel Spaß am Sandbox-Modus. Die Atmosphäre einer einsamen, eisigen Landschaft in Kanada nach einer verhängnisvollen Naturkatastrophe war dort schon sehr intensiv. Man durchquerte verlassene Orte, einsame Wälder und überquerte zugefrorene Gewässer und fand bis auf hungrige Wölfe, Hasen und anderes Wild keine Menschenseele...nur ab und zu eine gefrorene Leiche.
Hatte man genug Lebensmittel, Medizin etc. gefunden und konnte während einer der massiven Schneestürme Unterschlupf finden, ging es einem recht gut, aber wehe, man verlief sich im Wald und es wurde dunkel oder nebelig bzw. stürmisch. Dann sah man die Hand vor Augen nicht mehr und erfror alleine an einen Baum gelehnt.

Seit der Story-Modus kürzlich veröffentlicht wurde, habe ich nun schon 16 Stunden gespielt und das Spiel hat mich wieder unheimlich in seinen Bann gezogen. Es wurde bereits in der EA-Phase kontinuierlich verbessert und nun gibt es dank der Geschichte um den Piloten Will und der Ärztin Astrid, die in einem ungewöhnlichen "Sturm" abstürzen und getrennt werden, endlich auch einen roten Faden, der einen durch die unwirtliche Wildnis der abgelegenen Insel Big Bear leitet. Zwei der fünf Episoden sind verfügbar.
Man ist immer noch recht alleine, trifft aber nun auf NPCs, wie eine alte, blinde Frau in der ersten Stadt Milton, oder einen verletzten Pelzjäger, der von einem alten Bären gejagt wird. Gewinnt man ihr Vertrauen, erfährt man immer mehr über die Geschehnisse, die dazu führten, dass die Insel kein besonders zvilisierter Ort mehr ist. Man entdeckt nun auch Zettel und Botschaften der letzten Bewohner der Insel, die einen mehr von der Hintergrundgeschichte erfahren lassen und teilweise recht beklemmend sind.

Eigentlich findet man recht schnell in das Spiel rein und schafft es, sich Überlebensvorräte anzuschaffen, auch wenn man weiterhin auf die Wölfe, Schneestürme und sonstige Widrigkeiten achten muss, da man sonst recht schnell den letzten Spielstand laden muss. Gespeichert wird das Spiel nur beim Betreten von Häusern oder beim Schlafen, was zusätzlich eine gewisse Vorsicht erfordert, wenn man schon länger unterwegs war und plötzlich von Wolfsgeheul aufgeschreckt wird. Schlimmer noch, wenn man dann wirklich angefallen wird. Da habe ich mich schon das ein oder andere Mal ziemlich erschreckt. 

Die Atmosphäre ist irre. Wenn der Wind stärker weht hört man von überall Geräusche. Man schaut sich um...waren das gerade Schritte eines Wolfes, oder doch nur eine Täuschung durch den Wind oder das Knacken im Gehölz? Warum fangen die eigentlich toten Lampen an zu flackern, als das mysteriöse Nordlicht, das bereits beim Absturz von Will und Astrid eine Rolle zu spielen schien, am Himmel auftaucht? Was macht es mit den Tieren? Und ist das Wetter schön, dann hat das Spiel dank seines Stils sehr viel Schönes zu bieten.

Ein EA-Survival-Spiel, dass endlich mal fertig ist und ziemlich rund läuft. Macht mir gerade sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (6. August 2017)

Danke für deinen Eindruck. Insgeheim habe ich auf Etwas von dir zu "The Long Dark" gewartet, dass sich genau so liest. Damit fällt mir die Entscheidung pro leichter.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. August 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Eindruck. Insgeheim habe ich auf Etwas von dir zu "The Long Dark" gewartet, dass sich genau so liest. Damit fällt mir die Entscheidung pro leichter.



Gerne. 

Man muss sich halt auf einen solch doch etwas unbequemen, da teilweise recht realistischen, Titel einlassen können. 
Den Luxus einer Schnellreise gibt es nicht und je nachdem wie überladen man ist (ich bin es ständig) bewegt man sich auch langsamer fort. 
Es gibt auch Details, wie zB dass einen starker Gegenwind ebenfalls schwerer voran kommen lässt. Wollte ich noch erwähnt haben. 

Gerade bin ich im Sturm auf dünnes Eis geraten. Das war etwas fies.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (6. August 2017)

Perfekt. 

Edit: Knapp 30 Euro. Puh. War das nicht schon deutlich günstiger zu haben?


----------



## Booman90 (7. August 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab mir Nioh geholt ( nicht gut fürn Backlog - der wird immer größer  )
> 
> Gefällt mir richtig gut bisher - Grade den 1. Boss erledigt nach etlichen Versuchen ^^



Viel Spaß beim 2., 3., 4., 5.,.. usw. Boss, die werden alle nicht viel leichter werden, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen. 


Momentan rotieren zwischen 3 Spielen *Injustice 2*, *Bloodborne* und *Final Fantasy XII The Zodiac Age*.

*Injustice 2*

Hab ich mir mal nach Tagen von Fighting Game Videos angucken letzendlich geholt. Wer ne Affinität zu Fighting Games und Superhelden hat ist hier genau richtig. Man kommt ziemlich schnell und einfach rein, da die ''Basiccombos" leicht auszuführen sind und beeindruckend aussehen. Des Weiteren ist auch das Zeitfenster, in der man die Tastenkombination ausführen muss, im vergleich zu anderen Spiele dieser Art großzügiger, die vortgeschrittenen Kombos aber dann zu lernen bedarf schon einiger Zeit. Ich hab mir für's erste Harley Quinn vorgenommen,... also zu lernen.  Ich bin seit dem Spiel n absoluter Fan von ihrer Synchronstimme. Der Storymodus ist überraschenderweiße auch sehr gut inszeniert. Wobei hier zu erwähnen ist, dass man ca. 30% kämpft und 70% sich Cutscenes anguckt. xD

*Bloodborne*

Wird mal Zeit in mein eigenen vier Wänden und auf meiner eigener PS4 zu platinieren.(Hab es damals zum Release beim Kumpel, durchgesuchtet.) Bis jzz die ersten vier Bosse first try geschafft, allerdings mit der Saw Cleaver, was keine großartige Kunst ist. 

*Final Fantasy XII*

Damals im zarten Alter von 11-12 Jahren durchgespielt und einfach kaum noch Erinnerung an das Spiel gehabt. Und jzz nach 11 Jahren ist mit 4facher Geschwindigkeit das farmen deutlich angenehmer und mit dem Zodiac System kommt auch noch frischer Wind in ds Spiel.

Und nebenbei immer wieder mal das übliche,... LoL und Overwatch.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. August 2017)

*Injustice 2* würde ich mir auch holen. Hoffentlich kommt noch ein PC-Release.


----------



## Booman90 (7. August 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> *Injustice 2* würde ich mir auch holen. Hoffentlich kommt noch ein PC-Release.



Glaube schon, zumal das ja das Umsatzstärkste Konsolenspiel im 2. Quartal war. Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass ne PC Fassung kommt sobald alle DLC's draußen sind und ne Ultimate Edition angkündigt wird. War ja bei Injustice 1 nicht anders.


----------



## MichaelG (7. August 2017)

Dann wäre das wenn die PC-Version kommt ein Instant-Kauf.


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. August 2017)

Hab mir gestern mal "Leo's Fortune" für Android gekauft. Ist nix Dolles, aber auf jeden Fall mal eins der besseren Handy-Spiele. Normalerweise würde ich hier gar nichts darüber schreiben, aber ganz interessant ist hier nämlich die Steuerung. "Leo" ist zwar ein Plattformer, aber kein Autorunner, und die Bewegungssteuerung funktioniert hervorragend. Das könnten sich mal andere Spiele so zum Vorbild nehmen!

Ich hätte nämlich mal Bock auf ein Metroidvania fürs Handy. Am meisten Bock hätte ich, ein Team zusammenzustellen und selber eins zu machen. Aber es hapert an Zeit und Geld. So bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als nach Feierabend und am Wochenende mal ein bißchen mein Handy zu quälen. Mit Glück ist dann in drei, vier Jahren mit einer Alpha zu rechnen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. August 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Perfekt.
> 
> Edit: Knapp 30 Euro. Puh. War das nicht schon deutlich günstiger zu haben?



Hmmm. Ich glaube, ich habe weniger bezahlt, weil es EA war. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## McDrake (7. August 2017)

*Rebel Galaxy* durch (!)

Eigentlich das spiel,was ich mir bei "Star Point Gimini 2" vorgestellt hatte.
Aber das kleine Team von Doube Damage Games hats einfach besser gemacht:
Es motiviert auf ein neues Schiff zu sparen. immer dann, wenn man denkt:"Jetzt hab ichs aber gesehen mit dem Schiff. Ich will was grösseres!" hat man genug Geld zusammen um sich was zu leisten.
Und wenn noch nicht ganz, muss man sich überlegen, ob man halt erst mal einen Turm verbessert, um die Missionen schneller abzuschliessen.
Ab und zu musste man sogar ein wenig taktisch vorgehen, um nicht in die Breitseite eines gegnerischen Zerstörers zu geraten

Schlussendlich hatte ich dann eine Blackgate (zu Deutsch: Schwarztor oO).
Sehr gut ausgebaut waren die Storymissionen dann schlussendlich ziemlich schnell abgehakt.

Story: Hop
Spielspass (für mich): Top




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (7. August 2017)

Ich habe zur Zeit diese Phase, wo ich staendig zwischen Spielen hin und herspringe. Hier mal ein Auswahl von dem, was ich letzte Woche so gespielt habe:
*
- CoD: Advanced Warfare Kampange: *Das liegt nun schon ne Weile bei mir auf der Platte und nun bin ich mal dazu gekommen. Ziemliche CoD Standard Kost wuerde ich sagen. Nichts wirklich dolles aber auch nicht schlecht. Mich wundert, dass sich Kevin Spacey fuer den Krempel hergegeben hat, aber gut, will lieber nicht wissen, was die ihm bezahlt haben. Uebrigens, dafuer, dass es in den 2060ern spielt haben sie echt beschissene Nachtsichtgeraete, mit den Dingern sieht man gar nichts, da haette ich lieber die gruenen Restlichtverstaerker von heute gehabt. Zum Glueck brauchte man sie nur fuer 5 Minuten.

*Leisure Suit Larry 7: Love for Sail: *Nach dem ich mit dem Day of the Tentacle Remaster viel Spass hatte dachte ich, ich krame mal noch ein bisschen in meiner GoG Bibliothek nach Adventure Legenden aus meiner Jugendzeit und dieses klassisch anruechige letzte klassische Adventure mit dem kleinen Assi im Freizeitanzug war damals bei uns am Schulhof eine Legende unter den pubertierenden Jungs. Rein mechanisch hat es sich echt gut gehalten, einige der Witze sind schon echt lustig aber mein lieber Schwan, da merkt man dann schon wie sich die Standards von den 90ern bis heute verschoben haben. Wenn so ein Spiel heute rauskaeme wuerde das Internet vor Anstoessen an political correctness und LGBT und Fraunrechten/darstellung wahrscheinlich kollabieren. Ob das gut ist oder nicht, das muss jeder fuer sich entscheiden, mir persoenlich war es am Ende doch etwas zu viel des Humors unter der Guertellinie. Naja, aber auch nochmal ein Adventure, dass mir heute weitaus leichter vorkam als damals, war in wenigen Stunden durch.

*The Feeble Files (zu Deutsch "Floyd"):* Und noch eines der alten Adventures, das ich ausgegraben habe. Nachdem ich DoT und LSL7 doch sehr schnell und ohne grosse Haenger durchhatte ging ich davon aus, dass es hier genauso wird. Aber Fehlanzeige. Ich bin vielleicht bei knapp der Haelfte nach Stunden und hab schon einige male in die Komplettloesung geschaut. Ich muss aber sagen, das liegt eher am Spieldesign als an etwas anderem. Im gegensatz zu den beiden anderen Adventures sind hier einige Schnitzer im Design drin. Es gibt Puzzles, die mMn wirklich voellig unlogisch sind und fuer die es keine Hinweise gibt. So muss man recht am Anfang eine Band als Terrorgruppe beschuldigen. Dazu bekommt man einen entsprechenden Flyer, den man in eine Terrormeldemaschiene stecken muss, und der dann abgelehnt wird. Erst wenn man den Flyer auf Postergroesse vergroessert wird er von der Maschiene akzeptiert OBWOHL Feeble/Floyd schon die kleine Version lesen kann. Mannmannmann. Ausserdem gibt es endlose Laufwege, die man nicht abbrechen kann, so dass ich manchmal die Loesung lese, weil ich keinen Bock habe staendig hin und her zu rennen um Sachen auszuprobieren. Ich weiss noch, damals fand ich das Spiel irgendwie super, heute bin ich aber enttaeuscht.

*Battlefield Hardline Kampange:* Noch so ein Kandidat, der schon ewig im Backlog schlummert. Nachdem ich von Feeble Files gestern Aben frustriert war habe ich das mal angefangen. Ich bin bisher begeistert. Das ist doch mal was ganz anderes, Leute festnehmen, Beweismaterial scannen, moeglichst nicht ballern. Ein cooler und voellig anderer Ansatz. Wieso wurde das seiner Zeit bitte nicht gewuerdigt? Ich habe bisher nur die erste "Episode" gespielt aber die Cop-Movie Atmosphaere kommt da schon super rueber. Fuehlt sich an als spiele man eine Mischung aus The Wire und Bad Boys.  Echt cool, bin schon gespannt wie's weitergeht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2017)

10 Stunden *The Flame in the Flood*. Die 25. Meile erreicht, und meine Scout ist immer noch relativ gut ausgerüstet. Allerdings hab ich zu spät gelernt Speerfallen und Stahlmesser herzustellen, hätte ich da vorzeitiger aufgepasst wäre ich jetzt bereits im Besitz wärmender Wildschwein- und Wolfsfelle. Naja, aber regelmäßige Lagerfeuer sind ja auch eine gute Möglichkeit trotz umliegender Gefahren eine kleine Verschnaufpause einzulegen. 

Das Spiel motiviert nach wie vor gut, da macht auch der eine oder andere Tod den man erfährt nix aus. 
Aber die Trinkwasserbeschaffung bereitet mir fast immer Probleme, schaffe es fast immer kurz vor der Dehydrierung gerade so eben einen Wasserhahn zu finden (und schleppe dafür 5 leere Gefässe mit mir rum ), ansonsten scheint dieses Lebensquell äußerst rar zu sein...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. August 2017)

*Lawbreakers* ist nett. Quake trifft Overwatch, ohne die Klasse eines der beiden zu erreichen.  Aber ich verstehe nicht, wieso man beim Matchmaking nicht auswählen darf, welchen Modus man spielen möchte. Wahrscheinlich hatten die Entwickler Angst, ihre ohnehin schon arg kleine Spielerbasis weiter aufzuspalten. Wenn die Launch-Zahlen in den nächsten Tagen nicht noch massiv steigen, wird Lawbreakers wohl den Weg von Battleborn gehen ...


----------



## SashdaMac (9. August 2017)

HotS, PoE und Hearthstone. Hoffe auf eine baldige Ankündigung von Diablo 4. Vielleicht ja auf der Blizzcon?


----------



## Rising-Evil (9. August 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Lawbreakers* ist nett. Quake trifft Overwatch, ohne die Klasse eines der beiden zu erreichen.  Aber ich verstehe nicht, wieso man beim Matchmaking nicht auswählen darf, welchen Modus man spielen möchte. Wahrscheinlich hatten die Entwickler Angst, ihre ohnehin schon arg kleine Spielerbasis weiter aufzuspalten. Wenn die Launch-Zahlen in den nächsten Tagen nicht noch massiv steigen, wird Lawbreakers wohl den Weg von Battleborn gehen ...


Was nicht zu hoffen ist, das Ding hat schon Laune gemacht - wobei der Fehler bei Battleborn ja eher beim schwachen Marketing und dem gleichzeitigen Release von Overwatch zu finden war. Lawbreakers als Arena-Helden-Shooter-Mischmasch hat - Stand jetzt - in diesem Genre zumindest noch keine Konkurrenz und auch durch die zog Alphas und Betas durchaus auf sich aufmerksam gemacht, mal abwarten, wie das sein wird, wenn das neue "Quake" rauskommt

@topic
* STALKER - Lost Alpha * 
sollte wohl eher WALKER - Lost Alpha heißen.
Der schlechte Wortwitz verrät's - man läuft und läuft und läuft.
Gegen das Erkunden einer Spielewelt hab ich grundsätzlich überhaupt nichts, sofern man diese Spaziertrips irgendwie abkürzen kann, sei es durch Schnellreisen, Autos, Taxi - irgendwas eben. Aber SLA bietet, wenn man sich nicht durch zig Spielstunden gearbeitet hat, einem nichts dergleichen. Nach schlappen 4 Stunden (!) Spielzeit findet man das erste Auto - bis dahin  war's ein schon fast unerträglich langer Weg.
Was schade ist, denn vom Prinzip her ist die Idee, alles was aus dem Original-STALKER aus Geld-/ bzw. Zeitgründen gestrichen werden musste (u.a. Fahrzeuge, größere Levels, Zombies etc.) sowie neue Sachen (ein Schleichsystem, Waffenupgrades, (optionale) Third-Person-Ansicht) zu einem Komplettpaket zusammenzubauen echt gut. 
Zumindest auf dem Papier. 
In der Realität gibt's dann ewig lange Fußmärsche, eine ziemlich seltsame KI 
(die einen entweder komplett ignoriert oder nachdem sie fünfmal um den Spieler herumgelaufen ist, diesen auch tatsächlich angreift), nett gestaltete, aber doch irgendwie leere Levels (z.B. in einem verlassenen Güterzug befindet sich - nichts - sorry, das sollte jeder Leveldesigner wissen, dass besondere Orte mit irgendwas (Waffe, Medikit, Gegner, Questgeber oder, oder oder) gefüllt sein sollte - aber hier ist einfach nur tote Hose. 
Generell sind die Levels viel zu groß gestaltet. Klar will ich nicht die Linearität eines "Half-Life" aber was nutzt einem Größe, wenn das Questdesign (anders wie z.B. in "Deus Ex" oder "Fallout" ) nur eine Handlungsweise zulässt ?
Dann kommen da noch diese Questmarker hinzu - wer die verbrochen hat, sollte ohne Schutzanzug eine Woche Straf-Urlaub in Tschernobyl machen.
Zum besseren Verständnis - questrelevante Gegenstände werden auf der Minimap auf zwei mögliche Arten dargestellt. 
Erstens: als leicht weiß-bläulich umrandet, heißt der Gegenstand ist nicht auf der selben Höhe wie der Spieler.
Zweitens: grün umrandet, der Gegenstand ist auf der selben Höhe
Da läuft man sich fast eine Stunde die virtuellen Füße in einem pechschwarzen Bunker wund, durchforstet Stockwerk um Stockwerk, nur zeigt mir das verdammte Item immer an, ichbsei im falschen Stockwerk - nach ewig langem Rätselraten schau ich flugs im Internet und werd fündig.
Die Lösung war ein Witz. In einem Raum, den ich schon ein gutes Dutzend Mal durchkämmt hatte, musste ich auf einen Stuhl springen, um einen PDA aus einem an der Decke befindlichen Luftschacht zu nehmen. Nur war der Stuhl, wenn man draufstand, eben höher als der Boden, ergo würde bei mir immer die falsche Höhe angezeigt.
Ich hätte ausrasten können


----------



## MichaelG (10. August 2017)

Naja ich finde gerade, daß Autos in Endzeitszenarien nicht funktionieren gut. Woher soll z.B. der Sprit kommen? Es ist natürlich dann immer noch eine Frage der Umsetzung. Bei Stalker (normal) läuft man ja auch nur.


----------



## Rising-Evil (10. August 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja ich finde gerade, daß Autos in Endzeitszenarien nicht funktionieren gut. Woher soll z.B. der Sprit kommen? Es ist natürlich dann immer noch eine Frage der Umsetzung. Bei Stalker (normal) läuft man ja auch nur.


Das stimmt an sich schon, nur wäre es (allein um den Frust in Grenzen zu halten) doch wirklich nett gewesen, hätten die Entwickler ein Schnellreisesystem implementiert, denn Backtracking ist leider ein zentraler Bestandteil des Spiels. Die Rede ist hierbei von Lost Alpha, das Originalspiel war von der Größe recht überschaubar und bot auch längst nicht so viele tote Punkte wie die Mod.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (10. August 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Stalker (normal) läuft man ja auch nur.



...was aber bekanntlich ursprünglich mal anders geplant war.


----------



## Rising-Evil (10. August 2017)

dagegen bin ich von einer anderen Mod hellauf begeistert - "Elements oft Style" für * Max Payne 2 - The Fall of Max Payne *
Einfach grandios, wie die heutzutage etwas angestaubt wirkenden Schusswechsel durch eine simple Mod zu besten "John Woo meets Matrix"-Ballereien werden.
Da kann ich nur eins sagen: runterladen ! 
https://youtu.be/1x-82W6LKfg


----------



## Neawoulf (10. August 2017)

Ich finde, zu S.T.A.L.K.E.R. gehört das Laufen einfach zur Spielerfahrung mit dazu, um die besondere Atmosphäre wirklich voll auskosten zu können. Die meisten modernen Open World Spiele haben irgendwie eine Art Themepark-Flair, wo es überall verteilt kleine Attraktionen und Belohnungen gibt, die abgegrast werden, bis man per Schnellreise zur nächsten Attraktion reist, während die Spielwelt um einen herum immer häufiger zur reinen Kulisse wird, die nach einer Weile zugunsten des Questkompasses einfach ausgeblendet wird. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. hat zwar seine Ecken und Kanten, aber genau dafür liebe ich es (vor allem den ersten Teil inkl. einiger Mods dazu. Das Spiel schenkt einem nichts, es ist schwer, nicht immer fair, aber dadurch, dass man jederzeit speichern und laden kann, trotzdem nie frustrierend. 

Das Einzige, was mich da wirklich frustrieren kann, sind einige Bugs, vor allem, wenn sie einem mal den Spielstand zerschießen. Daher lege ich, neben der Schnellspeicherfunktion, auch jedes Mal, wenn ich an einem sicheren Ort bin (z. B. die Bar oder Sidorovichs Bunker) einen festen Speicherpunkt an, den ich auch nicht überschreibe.


----------



## MichaelG (10. August 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...was aber bekanntlich ursprünglich mal anders geplant war.



Ist mir klar. Aber die gewählte Variante fand ich schlußendlich am besten. Ist für mich so stimmiger.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (11. August 2017)

Bin gestern mit *Max Payne 3* fertig geworden.
Ich muss sagen, dass dies mein erstes Max Payne ist und kann daher nichts zu den Titeln von Remedy sagen, aber das was Rockstar da abgeliefert hat ist echt der Hammer. Die Story ist gut gemacht und das Gameplay ist echt top.
Mit am besten gefallen hat mir die, nur in English vorliegende, Sprachausgabe. Einfach herrlich wie der Sprecher von Max genau den gewollten Charackter trifft.  Und diese Bulletcam-Funktion einfach genial.
Habe die PC-Version gespielt und die ist wirklich sehr gut geworden, bis auf ein paar winzige Steuerungsbugs hatte ich keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. August 2017)

Von der Spiel- und Shootermechanik war das Spiel wirklich exzellent. Spielte sich sehr gut. Ich fand nur das mit den Zwischensequenzen manchmal übertrieben, die kamen mir doch einen Tick zu oft.


----------



## MichaelG (12. August 2017)

Für mich war MP3 suboptimal. Mir hatte der Max aus Teil 1/2 und der Film Noir-Stil mehr zugesagt. Teil 3 war mir zu "bunt", mir fehlte das düstere, "dreckige" der vorherigen Teile. 

Was die Shootermechanik betrifft gabs nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. August 2017)

Ich muss zugeben: Das ist auch genau der Punkt, weswegen ich Max Payne 3 nie eine Chance gegeben habe (auch wenn es objektiv sicher kein schlechtes Spiel ist). Diese Noir-Atmosphäre war einfach das besondere dieser Reihe. Ich verstehe nicht, warum man das aufgegeben hat. Dadurch wurde Max Payne doch erst so einzigartig gegenüber anderen Shootern.


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2017)

*super mario galaxy*
wie kann dieses spiel 10 jahre alt sein? unfassbar!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2017)

*The Flame in the Flood*

Kampagne nach 12 Stunden gemeistert. Das Ende lässt zwar einige Fragen offen, wirkt trotzdem recht stimmig. Denke ich versuche mich weiter am Endlos-Modus, um mein Achievement-Konto zu erhöhen. Und weil ich bisher noch nicht alle Crafting-Objekte hergestellt hab. Möchte noch den Rest an Überlebens-Kniffen und -Tricks kennenlernen.


----------



## Saijuri (14. August 2017)

Zur Zeit Spiele ich Dark and Light .
Kann das nur Empfehlen !
Ein Open World Survival mit MORPG Parts . 
Zähmen , Kämpfen , Bauen , Erkunden . Wer mit Drachen Kämpfen möchte oder auf einem Greif die Welt erkunden ist hier richtig ! 
Die Offi Server lassen allerdings zu wünschen über ! Öfter mal Offline , Lags etc . 
Private hingegen laufen je nach Server sehr gut ! 
Hier mal der Steam Link zum Spiel  
Dark and Light on Steam


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2017)

Parallel zum oben genannten Survival-Roguelike hab ich kürzlich noch *Star Trek - Timelines* angeschmissen. Ein typischer PC-Port eines Handygames, mit all seinen Gewohnheiten und Macken. Echtgeld-Angebote der unverschämten Sorte - die Preise für Dilithium-Kristalle sind sowas von übel  -, das Bild (= Interface und Texte) nicht korrekt auf Vollbild angepasst, hin und wieder längere Ladezeiten weil für neue Kampagnen nochmal extra Daten runtergesaugt werden müssen...

Naja, aber davon mal ab, es ist ja an sich kostenlos, die ST-Atmo stimmt da Optik und Musik fürs passende Feeling Sorgen, und spielerisch erklärt sich das Meiste - wenn auch nicht alles - von selbst. Nette Missionen, viele Sammelkarten, gelegentliche Weltraumscharmützel die nur wenige Klicks erfordern...

Anspruchsvoll ist das Ganze zwar nicht, und wer weiss wie weit und für wie lange man ganz ohne Bezahlung voranschreitet, aber im Moment ist das Gebotene für ein Zwischendurch-Spielchen ausreichend.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (14. August 2017)

Bin da inzwischen knapp auf Lvl 24, musste noch nie Geld ausgeben und hab über 4000 Chroniten.


----------



## golani79 (14. August 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben: Das ist auch genau der Punkt, weswegen ich Max Payne 3 nie eine Chance gegeben habe (auch wenn es objektiv sicher kein schlechtes Spiel ist). Diese Noir-Atmosphäre war einfach das besondere dieser Reihe. Ich verstehe nicht, warum man das aufgegeben hat. Dadurch wurde Max Payne doch erst so einzigartig gegenüber anderen Shootern.



Max Payne 3 hat durchaus seine Noir Elemente - nur halt vlt. nicht alle, mit denen man klassisches Noir definieren würde.
Fand Max Payne 3 überraschend gut, nachdem es damals einen solchen "Shitstorm" gegeben hat - würde ich definitv ne Chance geben dem Spiel!

Wurde hier ganz gut zusammengefasst 


Spoiler



https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/16ropl/why_max_payne_3_is_still_very_much_a_noir_game/




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lexcBWwjzA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin da inzwischen knapp auf Lvl 24, musste noch nie Geld ausgeben und hab über 4000 Chroniten.


Würde so oder so nie auf den Gedanken bekommen auf die P2W-Masche reinzufallen, nach knapp über 2 Stunden bin ich bei Level 8 angekommen.

Trotzdem, ich finde sowas nur frech, auch weil diese Form der Ausbeutung der ST-Marke einfach nur schadet und dem an sich schönem Spiel - auch wenn es jetzt nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei ist - einen Faden Beigeschmack verleiht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (14. August 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Würde so oder so nie auf den Gedanken bekommen auf die P2W-Masche reinzufallen, nach knapp über 2 Stunden bin ich bei Level 8 angekommen.
> 
> Trotzdem, ich finde sowas nur frech, auch weil diese Form der Ausbeutung der ST-Marke einfach nur schadet und dem an sich schönem Spiel - auch wenn es jetzt nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei ist - einen Faden Beigeschmack verleiht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Andererseits muss ja irgendwie Geld mit sonem Game gemacht werden. Die Lizenz wird nicht gratis gewesen sein und Entwicklungszeit und Serverkosten müssen auch bezahlt werden.

Dass der deutsche Text nicht im die Felder passt, damit haben auch AAA-Produktionen ihr Problem. Liegt halt an der Speache.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Andererseits muss ja irgendwie Geld mit sonem Game gemacht werden. Die Lizenz wird nicht gratis gewesen sein und Entwicklungszeit und Serverkosten müssen auch bezahlt werden.


Ist mir klar, aber mir wäre dann doch ein einmaliger Festpreis lieber, statt immer und immer wieder mit Lockangeboten genervt zu werden.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (14. August 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist mir klar, aber mir wäre dann doch ein einmaliger Festpreis lieber, statt immer und immer wieder mit Lockangeboten genervt zu werden.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Dafür ist diese Art von Game aber auch nicht gedacht. 
Würde ehrlich gesagt für dieses Game nix ausgeben. Dafür bietet es mir viel zu wenig. Ist schlussendlich grinding. Mit der Story komm ich nicht gross weiter, weil ich zuerst Offiziere trainieren muss und dafür Gegenstände brauche. Die bekomme ich ohne Echtgeld.


----------



## McDrake (16. August 2017)

Aus aktuellem Anlass
*Starflight 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte beide Teile tatsächlich in meiner GOG-Bibliothek.
Teil 2 habe ich heute mal kurz gestartet und...die Bedienung ist nicht sehr komfortabel.
Ok, wir sind inzwischen auch sehr verwöhnt.

Hier muss man jede Station per Pfeiltasten auswählen und dann noch bestätigen.
Aber das Spielprinzip an und für sich ist noch immer klasse.
Die Kopierschutzabfrage zauberte mir ein Schmunzeln aufs Gesicht.
Da wurde verlangt, dass ich die Anzahl der Sonnen in einem bestimmten Planquadrat eingebe.
Also erst mal noch die Sternenkarte runtergeladen und nachgeschaut.
Wie in guten alten Zeiten.


Ich glaube, ich werde da mal wieder ein paar Stunden investieren.
Aber zuerst mal Handbuch studieren.
Auch hier was amüsantes:
Die Gamedatei ist 25 MB gross
Das Handbuch 31 MB

// Die Handbücher sind EINGESCANNTE (!) Seiten.
Hrhrhr


----------



## McDrake (16. August 2017)

Und bei dem Spiel merke ich wieder, was den Charme alter Spiel ausmacht.
Klar, das passt jetzt evtl. nicht bei alle Genres.
Aber bei Sci-Fi und Erforschung...

Es ist das betreten neuer Regionen.
Ich habe den Gefühl, dass noch nicht sehr viele Leute diese (Spiel-)Regionen erkundet haben.
Warum?
Weil Google zwar einige Tipps zu dem Spiel präsentieren, aber keine x-Tausend-Video-Tutorials.

Das Ganze "Thema" ist wohl bissl komplexer für mich und dafür müsste wohl wiedermal ein Blog meinerseits geschrieben werden.

 -Der Grundtenor: "Dank" der enormen Informationsüberflutung hat man praktisch nie das Gefühl, ein Entdecker zu sein.
 -Es ist zu einfach sich Lösungen im Netz zu suchen, sich aber selber nicht mehr anzustrengen, diese Lösungen zu hinterfragen und als gegeben zu akzeptieren.

So. Genug philosophiert -> (Link folgt)


----------



## MrFob (16. August 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ...die Preise für Dilithium-Kristalle sind sowas von übel




Kannst du die nicht einfach mit hochenergetischen Photonen aus einem Kernreaktor rekristallisieren. 



Spiele uebrigens gerade die Starcarft 2 Kampagnen (zum ersten Mal). Schon ziemlich cool bisher (bin gestern bis zum Ende von Heart fo the Swarm gelangt), bin aber froh, dass ich mir das ganze erst gekauft habe, als es mal alle 3 Teile zusammen fuer $35 gab. Fuer jede Kampange Vollpreis zu bezahlen waere es mir nicht wert gewesen. Dafuer sind die Missionen zu kurz und auch etwas zu einfach. Ich bin nun wirklich kein Strategie Profi aber bisher fand ich das Ganze spielt sich eher wie ein riesiges Tutorial. Es ist ja schon cool, dass sie sich fuer jede einzelne Mission einen neuen Twist ausgedacht haben aber dadurch wird es mMn sehr einfach zu durchschauen wie man jede Situation auch recht einfach loesen kann. Ich glaube Felix Schuetz hatte es damals schon mal in einem Podcast gesagt und ich stimme ihm zu, man haette in paar Missionen einstreuen sollen in denen man einfach klassisches Gameplay hat. Du startest mit ein paar Arbeitern und einer Kommandozentrale und die Karte ist voller Gegner, einfach sauber pusten bitte, kein Zeitlimit, keine Feuerstuerme, kein "schicke eine Drohne ans andere Ende der Karte um irgendwas abzubauen", einfach gutes altes RTS Gameplay. Das fehlt echt.
Ausserdem habe ich festgestellt, dass die Zerg Kampagne ja schon ein bisschen ein Abklatsch der Terran Kampagne ist. Viele Missionstypen hat man dann doch schon gesehen. Ob man nun mit den Zerg Biomasse auf der Karte einsammeln muss oder mit den Terrans irgend ein Gas, wen kuemmerts, das Missionsdesign ist praktisch gleich. Ich hoffe mit den Protoss kommt das alles jetzt nicht alles nochmal. 
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe sehr viel Spass mit dem Spiel, die Story ist recht gut und die Missionen sind teils schon super durchdacht, ich denke nur, dass sie wirklich jede Kampagne fuer $50 verkauft haben, das ist schon ordentlich viel. Zumal ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so ganz verstehe, wieso HotS so lange in der Entwicklung gedauert hat. Wie gesagt, Viele Missionen spielen sich aehnlich zu ihren Pendants der Terrans und die meisten Einheiten der Zerg Fraktion gab es ja auch schon vorher. Bei aller Liebe zu Blizzards Perfektionismus aber was die da 3 Jahre gemacht haben, dass muss mir jetzt schon mal jemand erklaeren.

Naja, auf Legacy of the Void bin ich jetzt jedenfalls noch gespannt. Werde nochmal schreiben, wenn ich es durch habe.


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. August 2017)

* STALKER - Shadow of Chernobyl * 
Ist das eine Wohltat. Keine ewiglangen Fußmärsche, keine sinnfreien Gegner wie in der Mod - man merkt an allen Ecken und Enden - das ist ein Vollpreisspiel, da haben sich auch die Levelarchitekten Gedanken gemacht, wie schnell man von A nach B kommt, was spielerisch und optisch wo Sinn macht - bei der Mod * Lost Alpha * merkt man hingegen einfach überall, dass diese nur aus zusammengeklebten Alpha-Ideen besteht. Zumal die Performance ein Witz ist. Bei mir mit einer GTX 970 komme ich mit maximalen Details auf gerade mal 10 Frames. Als Wertung wär's vielleicht 67 % - tolle Idee, maue Umsetzung.
Das Originalspiel hingegen ist zwar kleiner und geradliniger, aber genau deswegen übersichtlicher und einfach besser.


----------



## KylRoy (17. August 2017)

Für das erste Mal durchspielen ist die Vanilla Version von STALKER großartig. Danach war mir allerdings nach einer größeren Herausforderung und dynamischerem A-Life. 

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Homerlos (17. August 2017)

Oh mann es ist hart über ein TellTale-Spiel zu schreiben...
*Batman: The Enemy Within* klingt nicht nur nach einem schizophrenen DC-Autoren, sondern auch nach einem weiteren generischen TellTale-Titel, wie The New Frontier (ooooh weil wegen Frontiers, oh pardon, auf deutsch heißen sie Grenzer ). Also war ich mal wieder von diesem (noch) sinnlosen Titel enttäuscht.
Was schade ist, weil ich die bisher Eineinfünftel Batman-Spiele von Telltale für das beste halte was die gerade haben. Es ist mir fast schon egal wieviel Konsequenzen meine Entscheidungen haben, einfach da sie gut inszeniert sind. Etwas, was seit Tales From The Borderlands nicht mehr gemerkt habe. 
Gameplaytechnisch gibt es natürlich keine Veränderungen, es gibt kleinere Rätsel, die aber nur einmal (wegen einem verf...nicht sehr splendiden Bildschirmeffekt) schwer waren.

Einmal musste ich aber doch seufzen, als Telltale sich entschieden hat einen beliebten Charakter - mal wieder - auf billige und außer dem faulen Storywriter niemanden befriedigende Weise in den Tod zu schicken. Und ich sehe jetzt schon, was aus meiner ach so wichtigen Entscheidung am Episodenende werden wird.

Aber es macht mehr Spaß zu spielen als Guardians Of The Galaxy und insbesondere The New Frontier. Und außerdem bin ich Batman. 

EDIT: Ach, scheinbar gibt es eine seltsame Art von Multiplayer. Nein danke. Es ist schon schwierig, zwischen dem manischen "DEINE ENTSCHEIDUNG WIRD GOTTV- VERF- SCH- KONSEQUENZEN HABEN" des Spiels und dem "Du läufst gerade gegen eine Wand!" meiner Frau eine Entscheidung zu treffen.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. August 2017)

Uncharted: Lost Legacy

ab Mitternacht hab ich auch bißchen gestreamt





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aScvFgxzD6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (23. August 2017)

So, bin jetzt auch mit der letzten SC2 Kampagne Legacy of the Void (samt Epilog) durch. Und nochmal muss ich mich schon fragen, was haben die 2.5 Jahre an dem Teil gemacht? Ja, es gibt wieder ein paar neue Einheiten (sogar ein paar mehr als bei Heart of the Swarm glaube ich), aber im grossen und ganzen ist es doch nochmal das gleiche. Ich denke, man haette Wings Of Liberty damal als vollpreis Titel verkaufen koennen und die beiden anderen Kampagnen halt als AddOns, aber alle drei als vollwertige Titel, das kann echt auch nur Blizzard abziehen. Naja, ich habs ja im Sale spaeter gekauft, also alles ok, bin aber echt froh ueber die Entscheidung.

Trotzdem, auch die Protos Kampagne hat mir wieder gut gefallen, vor allem wegen der Story, die ist naemlich wirklich ziemlich cool und auch sehr ordentlich praesentiert. Alles in allem ein schoener Abschluss fuer den StarCraft Lore auch wenn 



Spoiler



mit nicht wirklich klar war, wieso Kerrigan auf einmal wieder in menschlicher Gestalt in Raynors Bar auftaucht, wenn sie doch vorher zu einem Xel'Naga Wesen mutiert ist. Aber ich denke, als Quasi-Gottheit kann man sich halt wahrscheinlich einfach mal kurz zurueck mutieren oder so. 


Schoen, dass sie so ziemlich alle Handlungsfaeden aus den vorherigen Teilen und Kampagnen zusammenfuehren und abschliessen konnten. Das sieht in der heutigen Cliffhanger und "Fortsetzung kommt" Wut ja leider nur noch sehr selten. Auch schoen, dass eigentlich alles, von der Hintergrundgeschichte aus dem StarCraft 1 Handbuch, ueber das erste Spiel, Broodwar und SC2 bis zum Epilog ziemlich gut zusammenpasst und wie aus einem Guss wirkt. Das bekommen auch nicht alle so hin. Ich bin jedenfalls mit einem Laecheln in die Credits gegangen und das ist immer ein gutes Zeichen.

So, jetzt fehlen mir nur noch die Nova Missionen, dann sit es aber auch erst mal wieder gut mit SC. Zeit fuer was neues ... oder wie man es im StarCraft Slang sagen wuerde: "Hell, it's about time!"


----------



## makoto68 (24. August 2017)

Quake Champions Early Access. Als alter Quake-Hase liebe ich diesen Titel jetzt schon. Q3A Feeling garantiert.


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. August 2017)

* Overcooked * auf der Switch.
Oh mein Gott - 30 Frames und weniger bei so einem Spiel ?
Absolut lachhaft !  
Wer das Spiel noch nicht hat - holts euch auf Steam oder sonstwo, Hauptsache nicht für die Switch - was ein Armutszeugnis !


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2017)

Die Switch ist doch nur ein Handheld mit Stationärfunktion. Was erwartest Du?


----------



## LOX-TT (26. August 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Switch ist doch nur ein Handheld mit Stationärfunktion.



Ich würde es genau anders rum bezeichnen, aber das ist eine Geschmacks-Sache im ganz klassischen Sinne, je nach persönlicher Spielweise. Ich zock fast nur zuhause in der Docking-Station und mit dem Pro-Controller auf der Switch.


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. August 2017)

nun, wenn man schon ein Spiel für so einen Gameboy konzipiert, dann sollte man irgendwo die Details runterstellen und zwar drastisch.
Bei * Overcooked * handelt sich um ein extrem chaotisches Kochspiel für bis zu vier Leute - wenn ich neben dem normalen (beabsichtigten) Chaos dann aber noch knapp 20-30 Frames hab und meine Controller eine Eingabe-Verzögerung von 0,5 Sekunden haben, dann ist das absolut inakzeptabel und den Wucher-Preis von 20 € niemals wert


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. August 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Uncharted: Lost Legacy



Hab's jetzt auch durch. So ist das ja immer mit den Naughty-Dog-Titeln: man freut sich vorab riesig, wird auch nicht enttäuscht, aber dann ist der Spaß leider allzu schnell auch wieder vorbei. In Sachen Präsentation, Architektur, Animationen, Mimik und Landschaftsgärtnerei mal wieder herausragend und einfach cutting edge -- die Naughty Gods zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt. Spielerisch solide, aber konventionell und wenig überraschend. Es folgen keine Spoiler, sondern nur das Offensichtliche: Kletttern, peng peng, Kisten verschoben, ein paar Puzzles gelöst und -- tadaa! -- Schatz gefunden. Mit 40 Euro nicht gerade billig, aber wenn man sich den Aufwand vergegenwärtigt, der da für die Assets betrieben wurde, ist der Preis durchaus gerechtfertigt.

Ich befürchte, das wird mir bei "TLoU 2" so ähnlich gehen: Nach Jahren der Wartezeit wird es dann wahrscheinlich an einem Wochenende durchgespielt sein.


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich würde es genau anders rum bezeichnen, aber das ist eine Geschmacks-Sache im ganz klassischen Sinne, je nach persönlicher Spielweise. Ich zock fast nur zuhause in der Docking-Station und mit dem Pro-Controller auf der Switch.



Damit ist von mir mehr die Leistungs-Einordnung gemeint.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (26. August 2017)

*Anno 2205*. Vergangene Zeitalter funktionieren bei mir zwar auch besser, weil Weizen anbauen, Brot backen und Steine kloppen irgendwie in der Natur des Menschen liegt, aber das Szenario von *Anno 2205* nicht so weit hergeholt ist, wie man vermuten mag. Sollten wir morgen eine neue Erde entdecken, dann wird der erste Schritt der Menschheit sein, um dorthin zu kommen, Baumaterial in unseren Orbit zu schaffen. Nicht mit Raketen, sondern mit einem Aufzug. Diese Idee ist zur Zeit in der Realität auch die, die man verfolgen würde. Oder sagen wir, am durchführbarsten hält. Kann man das so sagen? Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache. 

Und wenn wir erst da draußen sind, dann ist der Mond auch nicht weit. Selbst wenn wir ihn nur zur Energiegewinnung nutzen und mit riesigen Photovoltaik-Flächenanlagen versehen. Allerdings ist das auch ein echtes Mammutprojekt, dass *Anno 2205* meiner Meinung nach sehr gut einfängt. Macht Spaß.


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. August 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Und wenn wir erst da draußen sind, dann ist der Mond auch nicht weit. Selbst wenn wir ihn nur zur Energiegewinnung nutzen und mit riesigen Photovoltaik-Flächenanlagen versehen. Allerdings ist das auch ein echtes Mammut-Projekt, dass *Anno 2205* meiner Meinung nach sehr gut einfängt. Macht Spaß.



Mal nebenbei gefragt: Welches "Anno" ist denn das beste? Das wäre ja vielleicht mal eine Gelegenheit, meinen PC zu quälen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. August 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei gefragt: Welches "Anno" ist denn das beste? Das wäre ja vielleicht mal eine Gelegenheit, meinen PC zu quälen.



Klassiker bleibt für mich Anno 1602. Aber moderner und komfortabler spielt sich dann doch Anno 1404. 
Damit macht man nichts falsch.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (26. August 2017)

Für mich ist bis heute auch Anno 1404 das beste Anno.


----------



## Chemenu (26. August 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei gefragt: Welches "Anno" ist denn das beste? Das wäre ja vielleicht mal eine Gelegenheit, meinen PC zu quälen.



Wenn Du es eher klassisch bzw. historisch magst dann 1404.


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. August 2017)

Danke, Leute, dann werde ich mir das 1404 mal holen. Hehe, da steht beim Test eines deutschsprachigen Magazins namens "PC Games" unter den Negativpunkten: "kein Multiplayer". DAS hat mich dann dazu bewogen, dem Ganzen mal eine Chance zu geben. 

Ich freu mich übrigens auf die "AoE"-Remasters. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, die alle nochmal durchzuspielen ... Und vielleicht wird "AoE 4" mal ein triftiger Grund, die Graka aufzurüsten ...


----------



## Bonkic (26. August 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> * Overcooked * auf der Switch.
> Oh mein Gott - 30 Frames und weniger bei so einem Spiel ?
> Absolut lachhaft !
> Wer das Spiel noch nicht hat - holts euch auf Steam oder sonstwo, Hauptsache nicht für die Switch - was ein Armutszeugnis !


da soll(te) ein patch kommen. mit der hardware hat das nix zu tun.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. August 2017)

Gnnrrz ... jetzt hab ich schon fünf Holzfällerhütten gebaut und die alle mit dem Marktplatz verbunden, so hoffe ich, und dieser komische Lord oder was nölt mich noch immer voll, ich möge mal zwei Holzfällerhütten bauen. Doh ... Ich bin zu blöd für dieses Spiel ...

EDIT: Ich fang nachher nochmal neu an. Sieht interessant aus, das Game, gefällt mir. Die Grafik ist auch nach heutigen Maßstäben noch ausgesprochen hübsch. Das könnte was zum Verlieben sein. Aber man braucht Ruhe für so ein Spiel, die hab ich gerade nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. August 2017)

die Private Beta von CoD: WW2

auch nen kleinen Clip aufgenommen




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hHDZWXakgPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rising-Evil (27. August 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> die Private Beta von CoD: WW2
> 
> auch nen kleinen Clip aufgenommen
> 
> ...


im ersten Moment hätte ich fast gesagt, Reflexvisiere im 2. Weltkrieg - was ein Unsinn, aber ein Blick ins Netz zeigt, es gab diese  damals tatsächlich schon.
Nebenbei - netter Killstreak  ^^

@topic

* SOMA *
Soweit ganz gut, nur ist die Idee von einer zusammengebrochenen Unterwasserstadt  zum einen kein Novum (siehe * Bioshock *), zum anderen macht die Konkurrenz (namentlich *Alien : Isolation*) vieles besser, vor allem in Punkto Story-Intro, Atmosphäre, Grafik etc. etc..
Allgemein betrachtet ist die Grafik für 2015 schon relativ veraltet, auch fehlt manchmal einfach der rote Faden - was muss ich machen, wo muss ich hin , das kriegt AI deutlich besser hin - die fehlende deutsche Sprachausgabe trägt in *SOMA* auch nicht gerade zum Verständnis bei.
Zumindest (das kann man dem Spiel zugute halten) ist der Horror-Aspekt deutlich geringer als vergleichsweise in *Amnesia* (für mich als Nicht-Freund von Run'n'Hide-Spielen wie Outlast ein großer Pluspunkt) - aber ich bin ja noch längst nicht durch, vielleicht kommt da noch was ^^


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (29. August 2017)

Ich habe mir am Wochenende Rainbow Six Siege gegönnt und spiele hauptsächlich wenn dann dieses geniale Stück Software.Im Nachhinein bereue ich nicht schon früher zugeschlagen zu haben. Absolut geil dieses Game. Kaufen.


----------



## McDrake (29. August 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir am Wochenende Rainbow Six Siege gegönnt und spiele hauptsächlich wenn dann dieses geniale Stück Software.Im Nachhinein bereue ich nicht schon früher zugeschlagen zu haben. Absolut geil dieses Game. Kaufen.


Ist aber immer noch nur MP, oder?


----------



## LOX-TT (29. August 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist aber immer noch nur MP, oder?



mit Ausnahme einiger Tutorial-Level ja, leider.

Ich hoffe das nächste Rainbow Six hat wieder eine Singleplayer-Kampagne. Den Online-Part von Siege (mit anderen Maps etc. natürlich) kann man ja trotzdem einbauen.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. August 2017)

Ich hab in den letzten Tagen mal ein wenig in die *Prey Demo* hineingeschnuppert und bin nach ca. 5 Spielstunden (ja, ich weiß, ich bin langsam) zu dem Schluss gekommen: Gefällt mir. Erinnert mich alles ein wenig an eine Mischung aus Bioshock und System Shock. Es hat mich dem original Prey wirklich rein gar nichts mehr zutun, aber ich denke, ich werde mir das Ding mal zulegen, wenn ich gerade Spieleknappheit habe. An Dishonored 1 und 2 kommt es meiner Meinung nach aber nicht ran (reine Geschmackssache, mir gefallen das Dishonored Setting und das Stealth Gameplay einfach viel besser).


----------



## MichaelG (29. August 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Gnnrrz ... jetzt hab ich schon fünf Holzfällerhütten gebaut und die alle mit dem Marktplatz verbunden, so hoffe ich, und dieser komische Lord oder was nölt mich noch immer voll, ich möge mal zwei Holzfällerhütten bauen. Doh ... Ich bin zu blöd für dieses Spiel ...
> 
> EDIT: Ich fang nachher nochmal neu an. Sieht interessant aus, das Game, gefällt mir. Die Grafik ist auch nach heutigen Maßstäben noch ausgesprochen hübsch. Das könnte was zum Verlieben sein. Aber man braucht Ruhe für so ein Spiel, die hab ich gerade nicht.



Zu wenig Arbeitskräfte?


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (29. August 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist aber immer noch nur MP, oder?



Jep aber gib dem Teil mal eine Chance.Ich hätte auch gern ne SP Kampagne gehabt. Bin aber sehr positiv überrascht wie taktisch man im MP mit Freunden spielen könnte.Nun muss ich meinen Freundeskreis noch vom Spiel überzeugen dann spielen wir bestimmt regelmäßig miteinander.Dadurch das es auch von der Community sehr positiv angenommen wurde und sehr aktiv gespielt wird sage ich RS Siege eine lange Lebensdauer voraus. Bereue keinen Cent .


----------



## Beefi (29. August 2017)

WRC5 auf der PS3 und Sly2 auf der Vita.


----------



## suggysug (31. August 2017)

Vorab nicht wundern da ich gerne zur Abwechslung gerne eine breitere Masse an Spiele zock könnten es paar Spiele mehr werden wie dich aktuell angebe:

Auf der Switch: Mario + Rabbids: Kingdom Battle
Progress - 



Spoiler



Welt 2 (Wüste) 2ter Abschnitt.



Auf dem PC: Forza Horizon 3 
Progress - 



Spoiler



Level 580. Eigentlich bin ich durch und die meisten Karren hab ich auch ... aber bevor ich nicht alle hab werde ich nicht aufhören!



Nintendo New 3DS: Yokai Watch 2
Progress: 



Spoiler



Hauptquest "Spule 60 Jahre zurück"



PS4: Persona 5 
Progress: Neu gestartet.


----------



## Booman90 (31. August 2017)

Zurzeit zocke ich eigentlich nichts großartiges an Singleplayer spielen. Momentan steht es bei:
Gwent: Neuer Patch mit neuen und gereworkten Karten. Macht auf jeden Fall wieder Laune.
Paragon: Kann man immer wieder mal 1-2 Spieler mitn Kumpel machen und es sieht gut aus.
Overwatch: Gestern kam Deathmatch puplic raus und es macht so unglaublich viel laune die Gegener mit Doomfist wegzuboxen, um im Chat mal tatsächlich Lobigungen zu lesen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (31. August 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir am Wochenende Rainbow Six Siege gegönnt und spiele hauptsächlich wenn dann dieses geniale Stück Software.Im Nachhinein bereue ich nicht schon früher zugeschlagen zu haben. Absolut geil dieses Game. Kaufen.


Danke für den Tipp 
Hab mich daher nach ewig langer Zeit mal wieder an * R6-Siege * gewagt und siehe da, super unterhaltsam.
Klar muss man eine ziemliche Frustresistenz mitbringen, aber die dichte Atmosphäre macht das locker wieder wett.
Zumal ich dank der fordernden Shootouts in* STALKER * mir besagte Frustresistenz erst erworben habe - bockschwer, aber trotzdem ein Klassiker !

Ansonsten die * Destiny 2 *-Beta.
Gewohnt gutes Waffenhandling, typisch Bungie, Sound und Grafik sind auch super, nur fehlt mir irgendwie das letzte bisschen Überzeugung, warum ich jetzt 60 (mit Seasonpass knapp 100) Euronen da reininvestieren soll, wenn ich ein ähnliches Erlebnis in Form von * Warframe * für lau erhalte...
Zumal der PvP-Modus ein Witz ist, wer schnelle PvP-Action mit coolem Movement sucht, wäre mit * Titanfall 2 * beispielsweise deutlich besser beraten.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. August 2017)

Ich lade gerade *Life is Strange: Before the Storm* herunter. Noch knapp 40 Minuten, dann geht es endlich wieder nach Arcadia Bay!


----------



## Honigpumpe (31. August 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich lade gerade *Life is Strange: Before the Storm* herunter. Noch knapp 40 Minuten, dann geht es endlich wieder nach Arcadia Bay!



Dann hier schonmal passende Musik für die Wartezeit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aZh261KZWI

(Das Ding hab ich mal mitm Kumpel eingeprobt, ich am Piano, er anner Gitarre. Toller Song!)

EDIT: Auf meinem Stapel befindet sich nur noch "Anno". Ich will ja das Daddeln ma etwas reduzieren und selbst was coden. So, eigentlich hab ich Android-mäßig so alles im Griff, ich fummel mich gerade in libGDX ein, aber ich merke, wie ich mich eigentlich nur davor drücke, mal ernsthaft loszulegen. Vielleicht sollte ich mal mit einem simplen "Space Invaders"-Klon anfangen. Ist aber auch doof auf dem Handy von wg. Steuerung und so. Hier hab ich doch die Elite Deutschlands versammelt, hat nicht mal jemand ne charmante, kleine Idee für ein Handyspiel?


----------



## Homerlos (31. August 2017)

Ich bin fertig mit der ersten Episode von *Life is Strange: Before the Storm*!

Ja! Es ist gut! Ich halte es sogar für besser, weil Chloe ein besserer Charakter als Max ist und ohne das leichte Trial&Error mit dem Rückspulen deutlich mehr Fokus auf den wichtigen Part der Story gelegt werden kann. Es sieht gut aus, die Dialoge sind interessant, Chloe hat in einigen Momenten sogar realistische Sprüche!

Aber, nein. Denn es verliert für mich in allen Bereichen gegen Night In The Woods, was übrigens existiert und mehr als einen Blick wert ist (!!!!!!!! ). Chloe ist eben nur eine vereinfachte Version von Mae, und selbt die wirklich gut gezeichnete Rachel kommt für mich nie an das Niveau ran, mit dem sich die Leute von Infinite Fall an Bea oder Gregg gesetzt haben. Night In The Woods sticht Before the Storm in allen Punkten aus.
...was Before the Storm aber nicht schlecht macht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Nur ist Night In The Woods halt ein Spiel, dessen Charaktere Persönlichkeit durch Interaktion und nicht durch Exposition haben, etwas was bei Telltale seit 2012 nicht mehr funktioniert, und wodran Life is Strange und Before the Storm mit Ausnahme von Rachel bisher scheitern.


----------



## suggysug (31. August 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Dann hier schonmal passende Musik für die Wartezeit:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aZh261KZWI
> 
> ...



CnC Red Alert wäre Top! Mit angepasster Steuerung, würde ich es direkt zocken.
Siedler 1 oder 3 könnte auch Laune machen.

Wenn's doch n Großprojekt werden soll gibt's da Neverwinter Nights oder Diablo.

Wenn's was einfaches sein soll rate ich zur Retrodonkeykong Spiel allerdings die Version vom Spiel "Nintendoland".


----------



## Chemenu (31. August 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> EDIT: Auf meinem Stapel befindet sich nur noch "Anno". Ich will ja das Daddeln ma etwas reduzieren und selbst was coden. So, eigentlich hab ich Android-mäßig so alles im Griff, ich fummel mich gerade in libGDX ein, aber ich merke, wie ich mich eigentlich nur davor drücke, mal ernsthaft loszulegen. Vielleicht sollte ich mal mit einem simplen "Space Invaders"-Klon anfangen. Ist aber auch doof auf dem Handy von wg. Steuerung und so. Hier hab ich doch die Elite Deutschlands versammelt, hat nicht mal jemand ne charmante, kleine Idee für ein Handyspiel?



Wie wäre es mit einem *Whac-A-Mole* Klon? Dürfte sich am Smartphone gut spielen lassen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (1. September 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> CnC Red Alert wäre Top! Mit angepasster Steuerung, würde ich es direkt zocken.
> Siedler 1 oder 3 könnte auch Laune machen.
> 
> Wenn's doch n Großprojekt werden soll gibt's da Neverwinter Nights oder Diablo.
> ...



Auf jeden Fall erstmal einfach. Es wäre zwar nicht mein erstes Spiel, so ganz unbeleckt bin ich nicht (hej, ich war in der Endrunde des Bundeswettbewerbs für Informatik, ich bin kein Vollhonk!), aber ich will mir doch erstmal meine Sporen verdienen, auch ganz ohne kommerzielles Interesse. Es  sollte für ein 1-Mann-Team ein Prototyp in 12 Monaten möglich sein. Keine Elfenbeintürme, bitte!


----------



## suggysug (1. September 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall erstmal einfach. Es wäre zwar nicht mein erstes Spiel, so ganz unbeleckt bin ich nicht (hej, ich war in der Endrunde des Bundeswettbewerbs für Informatik, ich bin kein Vollhonk!), aber ich will mir doch erstmal meine Sporen verdienen, auch ganz ohne kommerzielles Interesse. Es  sollte für ein 1-Mann-Team ein Prototyp in 12 Monaten möglich sein. Keine Elfenbeintürme, bitte!



Dann, würde ich vorschlagen, ist Donkey Kong Crash Course nahe zu perfekt  (bzw etwas in der Art da das Spiel kein Tastendrücken Erfordert) Gesteuert wird eine Lore durch den Parcour und das durch schwenken des Smartphones kontrolliert wird.
Sieht so aus:

http://basementrejects.com/wp-conte...donkey-kong-crash-course-map-review-wii-u.jpg

Ziel ist es den Parcour zu schaffen mit bestmöglichen Punkten. Punkte bekommt man wenn man Bananen sammelt oder an Hand ser Zeit due man benötigt den Parcour zu schaffen.
Auf der Wii U war es tatsächlich eine recht lustige Sache, super für zwischendurch^^. Richtig umgesetzt und individualisiert könntest damit gut Erfolg haben.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (1. September 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp
> Hab mich daher nach ewig langer Zeit mal wieder an * R6-Siege * gewagt und siehe da, super unterhaltsam.
> Klar muss man eine ziemliche Frustresistenz mitbringen, aber die dichte Atmosphäre macht das locker wieder wett.
> Zumal ich dank der fordernden Shootouts in* STALKER * mir besagte Frustresistenz erst erworben habe - bockschwer, aber trotzdem ein Klassiker !
> ...



Destiny 2 in der Beta konnte ich leider nur ca 3 Stunden anspielen aber war ernüchtert.Ich fand dem Game fehlt eine Seele .Es wirkte auf mich alles so 0815 Hauptsache es spricht die breiteste Masse an aber ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal fehlte komplett.Wie du schon sagtest spiele ich dann lieber Titanfall 2 oder Warframe das sogar kostenlos ist.Titanfall 2 ist zwar kein Open world aber der wirkliche Geheimtipp 2016.Die Spielwelt von Destiny 2 war auch eher unspektakulär zumindest das was ich in der Zeit gesehen hatte.Irgendwie war ich froh als an dem Abend meine Uhr sagte du musst langsam mal ins Bett weil du morgen zeitig auf Arbeit musst.Instant Destiny 2 noch deinstalliert vorm runterfahren des Pcs.............


----------



## Gamefanatiker93 (4. September 2017)

Aktuell die Demo von PES 2018. Ich bin positiv überrascht und kann mir zum ersten Mal seit langem vorstellen auch die Vollversion zu kaufen.


----------



## Chemenu (4. September 2017)

*Ryse: Son Of Rome*

Gefällt mir bisher wirklich sehr gut. Unverbrauchtes Setting, Grafik bombastisch (immer noch), Sound top und das Kampfsystem finde ich auch in Ordnung.
Ist jetzt zwar nicht wahnsinnig komplex aber für einen Action Slasher reicht mir das allemal.  Unterhält mich bisher sehr gut. Würde da gerne mal einen zweiten Teil sehen.


----------



## McDrake (5. September 2017)

*Prison Architect*

Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen einfach mal wieder lust auf ein Aufbau-/Wirtschaftsgame
Da kam mir in den Sinn, dass irgndwann mal, wohl aus einem, oben genannter Titel in die Bibliothek geschwemmt wurde.
Vor einigen Monaten hatte ich den Titel mal kurz angespielt und wieder deinstalliert.

Jetzt aber bin ich fleissig am Gefängnis bauen und optimieren.
Bei ersten Anlauf wurde ich allerdings ein Opfer eines Bugs und die Gefangenen wurden nicht mehr eskortiert.
Aber wies so ist, bei solchen spielen: Beim zweiten Versuch ist man viel schlauer und hat schon ein Konzept im Kopf.
Gibt viel zu basteln und auszuprobieren.

Gefällt mir wirklich gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2017)

Immer noch "The Flame in the Flood". Ich möchte wenigstens noch soweit kommen alle anderen Crafting-Objekte freizuschalten und das Floss weiter auszubauen. Da ich mit genug Nahrung, Wasser und Heilpflanzen eingedeckt bin müsste ich guter Dinge sein. Nach dem nächsten Permadeath höre ich allerdings auf und such mir was Neues aus meiner Pile of Shame raus. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elektrostuhl (5. September 2017)

"*The Flame in the Flood*" hat im Moment auch meine Aufmerksamkeit. Für ein Euro beim Humble Bundle konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen. Grafikstil gefällt, Soundtrack passt, Gameplay ist ruhig und die Sympathie für den Hund geweckt. Ich hoffe die Steuerung vom Floss verbessert sich noch, wenn ich es aufrüste.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> "*The Flame in the Flood*" hat im Moment auch meine Aufmerksamkeit. Für ein Euro beim Humble Bundle konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen. Grafikstil gefällt, Soundtrack passt, Gameplay ist ruhig und die Sympathie für den Hund geweckt. Ich hoffe die Steuerung vom Floss verbessert sich noch, wenn ich es aufrüste.


Tut es. Damit kommt man viel sicherer durch die Stromschnellen. 
Musst aber Glück haben und entsprechende Baupläne, Holz, Schrauben/Muttern und Flossgestell haben. Nur so als kleinen Rat.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2017)

Ich habe jetzt endlich mit "Life is strange: Before the storm" angefangen. Wahrscheinlich das perfekte Spiel für meine momentane Situation. 

Chloe hat schon ein blaues Auge, Juchu. 
Auch der Soundtrack ist wieder sehr gut, so dass ich auf eine Retail wie zu "Life is strange" hoffe. 

Aber eine kurze Frage: auf den Seiten im Tagebuch bzw. Menü, auf denen zB Dokumente, die man gefunden hat, gespeichert werden, hab ich jetzt schon ein paar Lücken. Eine davon sogar ganz am Anfang. Hat das zu bedeuten, dass ich bereits etwas übersehen habe? Eigentlich war ich ja erst an der Scheune und im eigenen Zimmer und hatte da an und für sich alles abgesucht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2017)

Argg!! Nach 27 Flussmeilen und 23 Tagen hat es mich nun doch erwischt. Ein Paar Male zu oft mit dem Floss angeeckt. 

Naja, dann machen Scout und Aesop wie vorangekündigt erstmal eine Pause.

Und was soll nun meine Aufmerksamkeit bekommen? Installiert und zur Auswahl stehen:
- Virginia
- Invisible Inc.
- Renoir
- Batman - The Telltale Series Season 1
- Beat Cop

Hmm... Von jedem Genre etwas dabei, was die Entscheidung noch schwieriger macht. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. September 2017)

Batman und Virginia hat man schnell durchgespielt, das wäre ein Pluspunkt. Das beste von den aufgelisteten Spielen ist meiner Meinung nach aber Invisible, Inc. Klasse Rundentaktik


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2017)

Mit "Virginia" hab ich schon leicht geliebäugelt, soll ja nur 2-3 Stunden lang sein wie man so hört. Denke damit kann man anfangen. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (6. September 2017)

*Guns, Gore and Cannoli* (btw gerade für nur 3,99 im ps store)

äußerst spaßig im 4er koop (leider nur lokal) und auch noch hübsch anzusehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. September 2017)

*Virginia*

Puh... Man könnte meinen dass das Spiel die (unter Kennern bekannte) Handschrift von David Lynch trägt, und doch fühlt es sich irgendwie anders an. Plötzliche Szenenwechsell, Null Dialog, Kommunikation nur über Gesten, Mimik und Taten, sich wiederholende Momente, viele interpretationsreiche Stellen... 

Nach knapp einer gespielten Stunde denke ich es hier mit einem selbstablaufenden Walking Simulator mit sehr sehr wenig Interaktionmöglichkeiten und noch mehr eingeschränkter Bewegungsfreiheit zu tun zu haben, der dennoch und vor allem Dank seiner toll getroffenen Polygon-Optik, interessantem Farbenspiel und verdammt gutem Soundtrack (Prager Philharmonie Orchester ) große Neugier weckt.

Atmosphärisch betrachtet ein echter Hit... Aber mal eine Frage an jene die es bereits gespielt haben:
Ist das normal dass *Virginia* einem gar nicht die Zeit lässt Dokumente ruhig durchlesen zu können? Zweimal hatte ich eine Akte in den Händen die ich näher studieren wollte, doch keine 10 Sekunden wo man mit Lesen begonnen hat springt das Spiel zur nächsten Szene... Etwas unbefriedigend für jemanden wie mich der mehr Informationen von der Story aufnehmen möchte...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (8. September 2017)

* Titanfall 2 * rauf und runter.
Der Grenzlandverteidigungs-Modus hat's mir angetan. Nur diese Sprüche - oh diese Sprüche, gehen die mir vielleicht auf den Senkel - ansonsten ist das Ganze echt klasse


----------



## Neawoulf (9. September 2017)

Da noch diesen Monat Teil 2 erscheinen wird, habe ich heute mal wieder *Project CARS 1* angeschmissen. Ja, andere Simulationen fahren sich authentischer, aber es ging mir einfach nochmal darum, einen Eindruck des Spiels zu bekommen, bevor Teil 2 kommt, damit ich die Unterschiede besser feststellen kann. Und ich habe schon jetzt etwas festgestellt: Mit den richtigen Autos auf den richtigen Strecken macht Project CARS 1 trotz seiner recht offensichtlichen Schwächen doch eine Menge Spaß. Gefahren bin ich den Lotus 25, den Lotus 72D, den BAC Mono und den Aston Martin DBR1 (ja, alles Briten, muss an der Tasse Tee in meiner Hand liegen) auf den Strecken Brands Hatch GP, Snetterton 300, Cadwell Park und natürlich auf der Nordschleife und das Fahrgefühl war gar nicht sooo übel, wie ich es in Erinnerung hatte.

Da man immer wieder hört, dass das Fahrgefühl von Project CARS 2 sich sehr verbessert haben soll, bin ich recht zuversichtlich, dass Teil 2 eine tolle Simulation wird, die sowohl für Einsteiger, als auch für Fortgeschrittene bzw. -gefahrene (er fuhr Ford und kam nie wieder) geeignet sein wird.

Morgen werde ich sicher noch ein paar weitere Autos auf weiteren Strecken testen. Da ich noch weiß, dass vor allem Straßenautos (Audi R8 V10, ein Albtraum auf der Nordschleife!) teilweise echt mies ungesetzt sind, werde ich mich wohl auf diverse ältere Rennwagen konzentrieren: Ford Escort, Mercedes 300 SEL, Mercedes 300 SL, vielleicht noch ein paar der Lotus Formel-Wagen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (9. September 2017)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt meine Zweifel und warte diesmal ab. Freue mich schon auf den Eindruck von dir speziell zum Thema Fahrphysik und Project Cars 2.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. September 2017)

Darkwood - im Grunde ist es vom Spielprinzip Don't Starve sehr ähnlich. Natürlich ohne den Tim-Burtonesquen Look, geht mehr in die Richtung übernatürlicher Horror. Und eben ohne das nervige und Unkrautgepflücke, dafür mehr Quests, wenn man die Geheimnisse so nennen möchte, die es zu lüften gibt. Andererseits schiebt man besonders am Anfang nachts viele Schränke durch die Gegend, um Türen zu versperren, damit niemand in's Haus kommt.  Ich mag's, vor allem die Stimmung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2017)

*Virginia*

Nach 2,3 Stunden bereits vorbei. Hinterlässt bleibende Eindrücke, reichlich Fragezeichen und gute Erinnerungen an einem grandiosen Soundtrack.
Spielerisch mau und inhaltlich äußerst verworren, atmosphärisch allerdings bemerkenswert. Waren auch einige schöne Inspirationen aus "Akte X", "Twin Peaks" und Co. dabei, im Besonderen die Bar-Szene hat Erinnerungen an Nightingale hervorgerufen. 
Denke ein zweiter Durchgang mit etwas mehr Beobachtung auf die kleinen Details könnte mehr zum Verständnis beitragen, gerade in der letzten Viertelstunde überschlugen sich die Symbol-Szenen geradezu.

Derweil hab ich gestern noch die erste Episode der ersten Season vom *Telltale-Batman* begonnen. Gewohntes Minimum-Gameplay - Telltale halt -, aber Schnitt, Regie, Inszenierung und Soundtrack sind wie gehabt meisterlich. Das Engine-Update sieht man der angestiegenen Grafik-Qualität durchaus an, auch wenn es weiterhin kein High-End ist, dafür stört der eine oder andere Nachlade-Ruckler bei gewissen Szenen-Wechseln ein wenig.

Macht aber definitiv Lust auf mehr.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (12. September 2017)

mal wieder Skyrim

und was wäre Skyrim nur ohne irgendwelche seltsamen Bugs im Laufe der Zeit 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hn6adRrNCog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (13. September 2017)

Nach meinem Urlaub und ein paar Stunden Prison Architect, zieht es mich wiedermal in den Weltraum.
Das derzeitige Community-Ziel ist für mich Motivation genug: Es werden Ressourcen für einen Transit zu einem weit entfernten Aussenposten der Menschheit gebraucht.
Ich kam jetzt erst im letzten Drittel dazu, fand aber eine lukrative Route, mich doch noch daran zu beteiligen.

Hab mich dieses Mal auf "alles oder Nix" eingestellt und machte meine Runs ohne Schilde, dafür mit mehr Frachtkapazität.
War bis jetzt einmal "relativ" knapp:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Hülle bei 1

Die ganze "Geschichte" folgt noch.

*notier: Frachtschiff als nächstes Ziel


----------



## McDrake (13. September 2017)

So, Community-Zeil erreicht.
War wieder sehr viel los, um und in der Station, welche die Güter brauchte. 
Warum die da Personentransporte gemacht haben?
Diese Touristen behindern doch den Aufbau neuer Stationen... echt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und manche Piloten halten sich einfach nicht an die Regeln.
Meist sind die Stationen ja nicht so voll und man kann einfach rausfliegen, ohne sich umzuschauen.
Aber bei diesen Events sollte man schon bissl umsichtig fliegen. Der hier flog mir direkt vor, bzw auf die Nase.
Natürlich bekam ich dafür eine Strafe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ok,dafür sieht man ein schönes Farbenspiel  )

Die letzten zwei Stunden brachten dann vorerst einen Verlust:
Zum einen gabs da nen Spieler, der andere abgefangen hat und niederstreckte, 
wenn man nicht irgendwas in der Art von "Federation sucks" sagte/schrieb.
Das habe ich zuerst nicht geschnallt und er hat mich geröstet.
Was auch nicht schwierig war, da er ein Kampfschiff hatte und ich einen auf Frachter 
machte und gleich ganz ohne Schilde rumflog (siehe Posting oben).
Hat mich dann 1.3 Millionen gekostet.

Beim zweiten Mal, fünf Minuten später, liess ich mich abfangen und antwortete zuerst nur mit "??"
Er schrieb zurück, dass ich seinen vorgefertigten Satz schreiben soll. Ich stellte mich dumm und schrieb den Satz, 
allerdings mit einem Fragezeichen am Schluss.
Was ja dann eigentlich keine Beschimpfung mehr war, sondern eine Frage.
Ihm war das aber egal und er flog von dannen.
Mir wars recht und ich steuerte die Station an, meldete mich an um Landeerlaubnis zu erhalten.
Die bekam ich auch prompt und ich flog korrekt, geradeaus auf die Station zu.
Da kommt mir so ein Honk direkt entgegen und aktiviert den Booster noch in der Station. 
Er hatte keine Chance mehr auszuweichen und da mein Schiff keine Schilde hatte, wurde das gleich pulverisiert.
Wieder 1.3 Mio als Abschreiber verbucht.

Trotzdem waren die zwei Tage schlussendlich sehr lukrativ.
Einerseits machte ich mit jeder Fuhre 500'000 Gewinn.
Dazu schaffte ichs in die Top 50%, was mir zum Abschluss 22 Millionen als Belohnung einbrachte.
Insgesamt also über 30 Millionen Credits in 1 1/2 Tage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei kleine Bugs gabs dann aber doch noch zu vermelden:
Einmal war mal wieder "meine" Landebucht schon besetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein anderes mal musste ich beim Andocken verkehrt rum landen.
Als mit dem Bug Richtung Ausgang.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. September 2017)

*Vampire The Masquerade Redemption*. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar schon 17 Jahre alt, dafür aber gar nicht mal so hässlich. Das Spiel ist nach dem Erfolg seines gehypten Nachfolgers _Bloodlines_ etwas in Vergessenheit geraten. IMO zu unrecht. Die tolle Story um den gläubigen Kreuzritter Christoph, der sich in eine Nonne verliebt, ist auch heute noch unterhaltsam. Genauso die diversen Vampirclans, die gegeneinander Krieg führen. Toll auch der Wechsel vom Mittelalter in die Neuzeit nach der Hälfte des Spiels.


----------



## Rising-Evil (15. September 2017)

die * FIFA 18 * und * PES 2018 *-Demo
Obwohl ich mir nach dem desolaten * PES 2014 * geschworen hatte, für eine Dekade keinen Teil der Reihe zu kaufen, bin ich durch die Gameplay-Trailer des neuesten Ablegers doch ziemlich ins Grübeln geraten.
Also fix die Demos installiert und für mich persönlich überraschend - FIFA bleibt mein Favorit. 
Zwar haben sie alle Standards umgestellt (warum zur Hölle ?) daher werd ich mir dieses Jahr nix holen, ansonsten allerdings - Wow, sieht das gut aus.
Ja, die Animationsübergange sind nach wie vor zu ruckartig, das hat PES besser raus, aber endlich, endlich, endlich sind alle Arten von Physik-Bugs (Arme, die durch Oberkörper gehen etc.) restlos beseitigt worden. Dazu kommen auch neue kleine Details wie z.B., dass sich die Zuschauer wegducken, wenn man den Ball auf die Tribüne drischt.
Bei PES hingegen ist das halb ausgefüllte Dreieck über den nächst steuerbaren eine tolle Neuerung - ich fress einen Besen, wenn EA das nicht in den kommenden 1-2 Jahren kopiert.
Ansonsten - ja, die Grafik von PES wurde verbessert, aber nein, vom Hocker hauen tut sie einen nicht. Die Figuren, insbesondere die Gesichter wirken viel zu wachsartig, zumal Konami bei der Demo nicht auf aktuelle Ereignisse zu achten scheint - so sind bei dem "PES 2018 kaufen" -Button im Menü ganz groß und fett im Hintergrund 5 Barca-Spieler zu sehen, darunter Neymar, der vor über einandhalb Monaten nach Paris gewechselt ist - wer sich bei einer Demo so wenig Mühe gibt, sollte sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn am Ende nur ein zweiter Platz rausspringt.
Wer jetzt einwirft - "das ist doch kein Grund" - dem sage ich, Konami macht das so gut wie jedes Jahr (gut, es sind nur Demos) aber die Japaner haben echt ein Händchen dafür entwickelt, wichtige Transfers zu verpennen, sowas hilft dem eigenen Prestige dann auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. September 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Wer jetzt einwirft - "das ist doch kein Grund" - dem sage ich, Konami macht das so gut wie jedes Jahr (gut, es sind nur Demos) aber die Japaner haben echt ein Händchen dafür entwickelt, wichtige Transfers zu verpennen, sowas hilft dem eigenen Prestige dann auch nicht wirklich...



Ich dachte immer, bei diesen Fußballspielen geht's um ... äh ... Fußball? Ist das wirklich so wichtig, ob der oder der im richtigen Trikot rumrennt und ob alle Fangesänge stimmen? Um Alfred Preißler zu zitieren: "Grau ist alle Theorie, entscheidend ist auf'm Platz."

Bei den Formel-1-Spielen gehe ich auch nicht danach, ob denn wirklich alle Werbeaufkleber, Motorengeräusche und Gesichter der Realität entsprechen. Um Alfred Preißler abzuwandeln: Entscheidend ist auf'er Strecke.


----------



## McDrake (16. September 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, bei diesen Fußballspielen geht's um ... äh ... Fußball? Ist das wirklich so wichtig, ob der oder der im richtigen Trikot rumrennt und ob alle Fangesänge stimmen? Um Alfred Preißler zu zitieren: "Grau ist alle Theorie, entscheidend ist auf'm Platz."
> 
> Bei den Formel-1-Spielen gehe ich auch nicht danach, ob denn wirklich alle Werbeaufkleber, Motorengeräusche und Gesichter der Realität entsprechen. Um Alfred Preißler abzuwandeln: Entscheidend ist auf'er Strecke.


Doch, es geht eben auch darum.
Warum sonst sind Mods für PES so beliebt? 
Auch bei Motorsport-Manager sind solche Mods sehr beliebt oder bei Trucksimulator.
Warum vermissen denn so viele die Porsche-Lizenz bei Rennspielen?
Die richtige Fahrphysik kennt eh kaum einer und wenn, könnte man die auch in ein Fantasieauto integrieren. Aber das wäre doch eben nicht das selbe, wenn eben das Gesammtbild nicht der Realität entspricht.


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. September 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so wichtig, ob der oder der im richtigen Trikot rumrennt und ob alle Fangesänge stimmen? Um Alfred Preißler zu zitieren: "Grau ist alle Theorie, entscheidend ist auf'm Platz"



Wäre es ein Zweitliga-Kicker, der bei Kiel statt in Kaiserslautern kickt, wär's mir wurscht - da es sich hierbei allerdings um den teuersten Fußball-Transfer aller Zeiten (222 Mio. €) handelt, kann ich da nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Auch wenn beinharte PES-Fans oben zitierte Floskel jedes Jahr verwenden, macht es PES nicht besser.
Im Gegenteil, FIFA hat in so vielen Belängen aufgeholt oder ist in den meisten der Konkurrenz um Lichtjahre voraus, den virtuelle Fußball kann man nur noch als Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft beschreiben.

Schade. Denn auch in Sachen abseits des Platzes (Ladebildschirme, Benutzeroberfläche, Stimmung, Kommentatoren) ist für Konami anscheinend die Zeit stehen geblieben. Zumindest der Soundtrack wurde verbessert (ich erinnere mich mit Schaudern an Mozart aus * PES 2014 * zurück  ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2017)

So, gestern die erste Season von "Batman - The Telltale Series" zuende gebracht. Bin damit zufrieden, ungeachtet der erwähnten Nachladeruckler die sich leider nicht abstellen lassen (hoffe das wird mit TWD - Season 3 besser). Eine gelungene Neu-Interpretation mit einigen Überraschungen/Änderungen gegenüber bisher bekannter Vorlagen, ein überaus furioses und toll inszeniertes Finale und generell atmosphärisch bis zum Schluss.

Hat in meiner persönlichen Top-3 unter den bisher gespielten Telltale-Titeln den 3. Platz erobert und muss sich nur den Debüt-Staffeln von TWD und TWAU geschlagen geben. Season 2 wurde in die Steam-Wunschliste gesetzt, freue mich darauf mehr davon zu sehen - aber erst nach Erscheinen aller Episoden. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. September 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat in meiner persönlichen Top-3 unter den bisher gespielten Telltale-Titeln den 3. Platz erobert und muss sich nur den Debüt-Staffeln von TWD und TWAU geschlagen geben.



Tales from the Borderlands noch nicht gespielt?
Das ist bei mir zusammen mit TWAU an der Spitze.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Tales from the Borderlands noch nicht gespielt?
> Das ist bei mir zusammen mit TWAU an der Spitze.


Schlummert noch in meiner Bibliothek vor sich hin. Nehme ich mir im Urlaub vor wenn Herbstferien sind. 

Ansonsten hab ich gestern "Renoir" angespielt - und überlege ob ich mir erstmals den Kaufpreis zurückerstatten lasse. Das Film Noir-Feeling ist zwar ganz fein (und war auch der Hauptgrund weshalb ich überhaupt darauf aufmerksam geworden bin), hatte aber eigentlich einen kunstvollen Plattformer erwartet, kein Schalterrätsel-Spielchen. Außerdem ist die Steuerung total vermurkst, zumindest über Gamepad absolut grausam. Darum hab ich bereits nach einer halben Stunde entnervt abgebrochen. Schade um den Artstyle. [emoji52] 

Edit:
Grmpfh! Rückerstattung verweigert, weil der Kauf bereits 3 Monate zurück liegt. Naja, dann beiss ich mich halt doch durch. Damit die gelöhnten 2,49€ nicht ganz so weh tun. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (20. September 2017)

* Lords of the Fallen * - knapp 30 Minuten gespielt, 5 mal gestorben, nicht mal das erste Ziel erreicht. Trotzdem bin ich versucht, es erneut zu probieren.
Nebenbei bemerkt fand ich's nett, dass die Entwickler zumindest kurz mal erwähnt haben, wie die Steuerung (samt angreifen & blocken) funktioniert, was bei Dark Souls und Bloodbourne unverständlicherweise völlig außen vor gelassen wurde...


----------



## McDrake (20. September 2017)

Elite Dangerous (what else)

Bin jetzt auf dem kleinen Tripp nach Colonia.
Zuerst war ich ja ein wenig ab vom normalen Kurs und hatte da einige Entdeckungsdaten gesammelt. Aber mein erster Zwischenhalt zu Colonia sollte Admundsen Terminal.
Einerseits um meine Daten zu verkaufen, anderseits um mal wieder einen Checkpoit zu haben. Der Flug dauert ne Weile.


Die Veränderung am Sternenhimmel während einer so langen Reise ist aber schön und zeigt einem eben auch die grösse der Galaxie:
Das System ist irgendwo voraus bei den hellen Punkten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir nähern uns:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ziel ist nah:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zivilisation!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute bin ich auf Admundsen Terminal angekommen und für 3 Mio meine Daten verkauft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da der weitere Weg schon erkundet ist, muss ich mich nicht mehr um meinen Drang kümmern, alles scannen zu wollen um was zu entdecken. 
Somit werde ich bissl schneller vorwärts kommen. Wird wohl so gegen eine 20-30 Spielstunden in Anspruch nehmen.
Nächstes Etappenziel wird wohl Eagle's Landing sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. September 2017)

Forza Motorsport 7 Demo gestern mal ausprobiert


----------



## Neawoulf (20. September 2017)

Ich hab die *Forza 7 Demo* auch eben ausprobiert (nachdem ich die Demo über Nacht runtergeladen habe, lahmes I-Net sei Dank). Und ich muss sagen: Ich bin beeindruckt und enttäuscht zugleich. 

Zuerst die guten Punkte:

- Die Grafik ist atemberaubend schön und die Performance ist echt gut. Das schließt auch Wettereffekte, Farben, Tag/Nacht Wechsel usw. ein. 
- Der Sound könnte zwar etwas mehr Bass vertragen, aber passt insgesamt auf jeden Fall. Vor allem der Nissan GT-R GT500 klingt richtig gut, auch wenn es nur ein 4-Zylinder Turbo ist. Klingt ein bisschen nach Rallye-Wagen.
- Der Mercedes Renntruck fährt sich gut, allerdings ziemlich anspruchslos. Von den angeblichen 5500 Nm Drehmoment an der Hinterachse merkt man rein gar nichts, wenn man in einer Kurve auf's Gas tritt.
- Anders, als in Horizon 3, funktioniert endlich die Unterstützung von Lenkrädern mit 900 Grad Lenkung und Pedalen und Shiftern an unterschiedlichen USB-Ports. Die Einstellungen sind schnell gemacht und die Steuerung klappt erstmal prima, bis ...

Und die Punkte, die mir nicht gefallen haben:

- ... man zum Punkt Force Feedback kommt. Da fehlt mir einfach komplett das Gefühl für die Vorderachse. Ich kann zwar mehr oder weniger spüren, was das Auto macht, aber ich hab halt nicht das Gefühl, dass da irgendeine (virtuelle) mechanische Verbindung zwischen Lenkrad und Fahrzeug besteht. Es fühlt sich schwammig an, ich würde sogar sagen: Da ist irgendeine Art von Inputlag und Lag beim Force Feedback vorhanden.
- Generell die Fahrphysik. Der Truck fährt sich, wie gesagt, gut, außer dass er halt zu gutmütig ist. Der Nissan fährt sich noch besser. Aber der Porsche ... das Ding verhält sich einfach nur seltsam mit dem Lenkrad. Man könnte natürlich sagen: "Ist für Casualzocker, denen realistischere Fahrphysik einfach zu anspruchsvoll wäre" ... aber das Ding ist halt: In jeder Hardcoresimulation, sei es Assetto Corsa, rFactor 2 oder Automobilista, fährt sich so ziemlich jedes Auto leichter und nachvollziehbarer, als dieser verdammte Porsche 911 GT2 RS in Forza 7. Schwerer bedeutet halt auch nicht immer automatisch, dass es auch realistisch ist. Meiner Meinung nach auch keine gute Werbung für Porsche, wenn sich so ein Auto so schlecht fahren lässt.
- Die KI (auch wenn's sich Drivatar nennt, aber es ist im Grunde ne KI) lässt zu Wünschen übrig. Bremst an nach nachvollziehbaren Stellen und crasht dem Spieler gerne mal direkt in die Karre.
- Es gibt ein paar Bugs. z. B. lässt sich die Wackelkamera nicht abstellen und beim Truck-Event habe ich Grafikfehler, die ich auch bei Youtube bei jemand anderem gesehen habe. Ist nichts dramatisches, wird hoffentlich noch gefixt bis zum Release.
- Die Kamera: Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich in Foren schon davon gelesen habe, dass Leute dieses Feature wollen: Warum lässt sich das Field of View immer noch nicht einstellen?? In praktisch jedem Rennspiel mit Cockpitkamera gibt es diese Option, aber Forza ist sich offenbar zu fein dafür. Das Field of View ist mir einfach viel zu hoch, so kann ich nicht fahren.
- Wahrscheinlich ein Demo-exklusives Problem, aber es stört ein wenig, dass man die Events nicht neu starten kann, ohne sie erst komplett zu beenden und neu zu laden, was halt ein Weilchen dauert.

Die Porsche-Problematik mit der sehr seltsamen Physik lässt sich sicher mit nem Setup halbwegs in den Griff kriegen, aber die fehlenden Kameraeinstellungen sind für mich der Killer. Ich kann mit so einem extrem hohen Field of View nicht fahren. Ich habe Mugello zuerst nicht einmal erkannt und, obwohl ich die Strecke aus Assetto Corsa gut kenne, und habe auf allen Strecken echt Schwierigkeiten gehabt, Bremspunkte zu finden. Auch wenn die Demo im Kern Spaß macht, aber solang sich das Field of View nicht einstellen lässt, werde ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen.

*edit* Lustigerweise hab ich übrigens den Eindruck, dass sich das Spiel mit Lenkrad realistischer anfühlt, wenn man die Lenkung nicht auf "Simulation", sondern auf "normal" stellt.

*nochmal edit*: Aber ich hab mich noch nicht entschieden. Evtl. werde ich es tatsächlich mit Controller spielen, wenn es irgendwann mal vom Preis mit allem Content unter 20 Euro rutscht.

Jetzt bleibt das Warten auf Project Cars 2 ... und der Ferrari DLC für Assetto Corsa, der gestern erschienen ist (und echt nen guten Eindruck macht).


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. September 2017)

Die Demo von "Forza 7". Ich spiel hier nur mit Controller. Ach doch, das läuft auf meiner 1050 Ti ganz anständig in Full-HD. Büschen Kantenflimmern, hin und wieder ganz kleine Aussetzer, aber durchaus hübsch. Man scheint hier mit Ressourcen einigermaßen sparsam umzugehen.

Aber natürlich: 1. Runde Dubai durch, auf der Ziellinie schmiert mir der Prozeß einfach mal ab, ohne noch zum Abschied zu winken. Die Freuden des Daddelns am PC. Ach, was hab ich das vermißt!


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (20. September 2017)

Knack 2. Eigentlich doch ganz witzig, wenn man die ersten Abschnitte überstanden hat. Aber leider viel zu einfach.


----------



## McDrake (21. September 2017)

*Everspace*

Ja, ichs gebs zu, ich hatte das Game nur durch ein Let's Play von auf dem Radar.
Eigentlich ist der Typ (Obsidian Ant)meine Quelle für Elite-Infos. Aber er hat eine so angenehme Art und ruhige Stimme, da schaue ich mir auch während den langen Flügen mal ein Let's Play von ihm an.

Das Game ist, wie man so schön sagt: "Rouge Like"
Was mich aber hier bislang überhaupt nicht stärt... im Gegenteil.
Wenn man stirbt hat man die Möglichkeit,sein Schiff zu verbessern.
Darum ist es einerseits gut, wenn man lange überlebt, denn das gibt mehr Geld und mehr Blaupausen, etc
Andererseits kann man nach dem Ableben eben sein Schiff stärker machen und der nächste Anlauf ist einfacher und man kommt weiter und bekommt somit mehr Geld....
Sehr motivierend. Zumindest bis jetzt

Das Schiff steuert man wohl am besten mit Maus und Tastatur, da man sich eigentlich wie in einem Ego-Shooter bewegt.

Grafisch ist das Teil zudem auch noch sehr hübsch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honigpumpe (23. September 2017)

"Steamworld Dig", den ersten Teil. "Project Cars 2" ist mir für heute zu nervenaufreibend. "Steamworld Dig" ist so 'ne Art "Boulder Dash" als Metroidvania, das kommt schon hin. Jetzt hab ich Dynamit, aber weiß nicht, was ich damit machen soll. Ma gucken. Ich glaube, den  zweiten Teil werde ich mir auch holen.

So langsam mausert sich Metroidvania, neben Rennspielen natürlich, zu meiner Lieblingsgattung ... Ich freu mich auch schon auf den zweiten Teil von "Ori". Ich erwarte nicht weniger als Exzellenz ...


----------



## Neawoulf (23. September 2017)

Bin dieses Wochenende mit *Project Cars 2* beschäftigt (seit gestern Abend auch endlich mit nem anständigen Rennsitz, neues Lenkrad kommt später) und bin ein bisschen hin und her gerissen. Vieles ist besser (Force Feedback, größtenteils die Fahrphysik, Wetter, Jahreszeiten und Nacht, übersichtlichere Menüs und die VR-Performance), als in Teil 1, aber vieles ist auch so geblieben (teilweise merkwürdig zu fahrende Straßenfahrzeuge, Mangel an Präzision in der Lenkung, manchmal das Gefühl, es würden irgendwelche Fahrhilfen eingreifen, die eigentlich gar nicht da sein dürften, teilweise seltsames Bremsverhalten und einige Bugs).

Wer die guten Seiten mal testen will: KTM X-Bow R auf der Nordschleife ist mega! Auch der Lotus Type 49 auf der historischen Spa Francorchamps Strecke macht ne Menge Spaß. Wer ne Enttäuschung sucht und Vorurteile bestätigt haben möchte: Testet den Porsche 911 GT3 RS (der ist echt furchtbar umgesetzt, wenn auch nicht ganz so schlimm, wie der GT2 RS in Forza 7).


----------



## golani79 (24. September 2017)

Dark Souls 3

Gerade in Irithyll of the Boreal Valley angekommen.
Was für eine Aussicht [emoji7]


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. September 2017)

Hab mal kurz wieder in * Battlefield 2142 * reingeschnuppert, da es das dank des Revive-Projekts mit funktionierendem Online-Modus kostenlos zum Download gibt 
https://www.mydealz.de/deals/battlefield-2-revive-inkl-aller-addons-zum-download-1048888

Jedenfalls - meine Herren, das Movement, samt Trefferfeedback & KI-Verhalten ist 1:1 das aus Battlefield 2 (fetter Minuspunkt) die Landschaften wirken unglaublich karg - also so wirkliches Zukunftsfeeling kommt da nicht auf (ausgenommen natürlich beim Anblick der Vehikel)
Das ganze Spiel wirkt somit viel eher eine BF2-Mod als wie eigenständiger Titel.
Auch der komplette Verzicht auf eine Singleplayer-Kampagne ist ein absolutes No-Go. 
Dadurch wirkt das Spiel genau wie der Vorgänger mangels Inhalte noch viel mickriger - was schade ist.
Trotzdem bin ich gespannt, wohin es die Battlefield-Reihe als nächstes verschlägt...
Einerseits erscheint mir die Rückkehr in die Zukunft nur logisch, andererseits wären Vietnam oder der 2. Weltkrieg auch möglich, zumal EA mit einem BF-Zukunftssetting nur eigenen Marken ("SW: Battlefront" und "Titanfall") das Wasser abgraben würde.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (24. September 2017)

Spiele grade Batman Arkham Knight, grossartiges Game und so gut wie durch.
Danach folgt Dishonored 2, worauf ich mich riesig freue.  
Prey muss ich auch noch unterbringen, bevor Shadow of War erscheint.
Hmmmm ich brauch mehr zeit


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich zunächst "Beat Cop"  spielen, aber an der großen Glotze im Wohnzimmer spielt sich das nicht sehr komfortabel - hoffentlich werde ich kommende Woche endlich mit dem Arbeitszimmer fertig ^^.
Daher hab ich was Gamepad-Taugliches rausgekramt... "Thief 4".

Grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. Das Mittelalter-Steampunk-Setting gefällt, die Beleuchtungseffekte bringen schöne Stimmungsmomente und das Gekraxel auf den Dächern hat auch was.
Umso enttäuschter bin ich darüber dass die seit seinem Release bekannten Bugs scheinbar nie beseitigt wurden. Zwischensequenzen stocken nachwievor mitsamt üblen Sounddelay. Die deutsche Synchro ist gut, Garrett und die Cumberbatch-Stimme aus STID passen allerdings überhaupt nicht zusammen.

Am meisten stören allerdings die harten Sprünge innerhalb der Story. Harmonisches Storytelling geht anders.

Naja, mir war ja schon bewusst dass es nicht die alte Klasse von Thief 1-3 hat. Ausreichend unterhaltsam ist es Gott sei Dank... Und tolle Hände hat der Meisterdieb. [emoji50] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. September 2017)

Guter Tip mit dem Dieb, hab ich mir auch geholt, da gerade günstig. und auch den ersten Dieb in der Gold Version dazu. Der sieht sogar noch recht gut aus und hat noch eine tolle Atmosphäre.


----------



## Homerlos (26. September 2017)

Ich kann nach 55 Spielstunden sagen: *Stardew Valley* macht Spaß!
Bin aber zu faul für einen detailierten Text. Kommt noch, if you want it or not! 
Aber bei einer Sache bin ich mir sicher. Die 20 Euro ist es so was von wert!


----------



## Beefi (26. September 2017)

Wieder mal CoD4 MP.  Passt mir immer gut drein wenn ich grad nicht so gut drauf bin.


----------



## MrFob (26. September 2017)

In "Vorbereitung" auf Elex spiele ich ja gerade nochmal Gothic 3 durch, mit Community Patch 1.75.14 versteht sich, der macht das Spiel ja schliesslich spielbar. 

An sich ist Gothic 3 schon ein sehr geiles Spiel, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass dieses Mammut Projekt mit fuer damalige Verhaeltnisse echt riesiger Spielwelt und sehr guter Grafik von so einem kleinen Team wie PB gestemmt wurde. Und auch an der Gothic Atmosphaere hat es damals nicht gemangelt. Woran merkt man, dass es sich um ein deutsches Spiel handelt? Die Leute im Spiel sagen sehr oft Saetze wie "Willst du mich verarschen?" Das wuerde man in einem uebersetzten amerikanischen/englischen Spiel kaum finden, da es im englischen eine direkte Uebersetzung des Verbs "verarschen" gar nicht existiert. 
Also die Dialoge sind schon wieder sehr cool, auch wenn sie mMn nicht mehr ganz an Gothic 1/2 rankamen.

Allerdings habe ich auch in G3 wieder ein paar Schnitzer bemerkt, die auch in Risen noch auftauchten und von denen ich hoffe, dass sie in Elex nicht wiederholt werden:
Am wichtigesten dabei: Das Truhen System. Der Inhalt praktisch aller Truhen ist randomisiert. Es gibt zwar schon verschiedene Truhen, einige mit wertvollerem Inhalt als andere aber es ist trotzdem alles zufaelligm bis auf eine Ausnahme: Es gibt einen Truhentyp (Schwere Truhen), die (neben zufaelligem Zeug) festgelegte Gegenstaende enthalten, allerdings ist dabei nicht festgelegtwelche Truhe welchen Gegenstand enthaelt. Nein, es gibt eine Liste, in der alle Gegenstaende verzeichnet sind und die werden dann nacheinander in die Truhen gepackt. Das heist, die erste schwere Truhe, die man oeffnet enthaelt immer den ersten Gegenstand aus der Liste. Um an die besten Gegenstaende zu gelangen, muss man schon 40-50 schwere Truhen finden und oeffnen.

Das finde ich ein furchtbares System, denn es ist reines Grinden und man weiss, dass man bis man bei Truhe 30 oder so angekommen ist (wenn man das Spiel schon fast durch hat und die ganze Welt gesehen hat), nichts gescheites finden wird. In Gothic 1/2 waren die Gegenstaende noch per Hand in den Truhen verteilt. Wenn man es also schaffte, sich selbst mit einem niedrigstufigen Helden an dem Troll irgendwie vorbeizuschleichen, dann konnte man eine Super Waffe aus der Truhe hinter ihm auch stibitzen. Das geht in G3 nicht, da muss man sich schon an 30 Trollen vorbeischleichen. 

Dabei waere Ballancing noch nicht mal ein Problem, da die Waffen eh gewisse Staerkewerte vorraussetzen. Aber es mindert wahnsinnig das Erfolgserlebnis der Erkundung. Fast alle RPGs dieser Tage amchen diesen Fehler (ganz schlimm letztens Mass Effect: Andromeda). Ich hoffe bei Elex gibt es wieder von Hand platzierten Loot, muss ja nicht immer und ueberall sein, aber an bestimmten Stellen waere es schon gut.

Dazu kommt ausserdem, dass man ausserhalb von Truhen praktisch gar nichts finden kann. Selbst wenn man es schafft sich durch die groessten Orkfestungen zu kaempfen oder einen schwarzen Troll in seiner Hoehle zu besiegen, dahinter liegen dann hoechstens ein paar rostige Schwerter, die schlechter sind als meine Anfangswaffe (!) und die ich allerhoechstens fuer ein paar Muenzen verkaufen kann. Wieso hat man da nicht mal ein paar wirklich lohnende Gegenstaende hinter die echt harten Gegner gepackt? Frueh im Spiel kommt man da doch eh nicht ran.

Also, das loot-System muss PB in Elex ordentlich aufmoebeln. Sie hatten sich wenn ich mich recht erinnere in Risen ein bisschen verbessert aber so richtig der Hit wie frueher bei G1/2 war es nie wieder, ich hoffe da kann Elex ordentlich punkten und die Erkundung der Welt wieder richtig belohnen und dadurch spassig machen.

Auch die Quests in G3 sind so eine Sache. Viel zu viel "bring mir zehn von denen" oder "toete 15 von diesen Monstern" (am besten noch mit einem dummen Praefix wie "zerzauste Woelfe" damit man auch ja die richtigen 15 umbringen muss und keine anderen). Da hatte Risen aber schon etwas Besserung gezeigt, ich hoffe den Trend setzten sie fort (Tipp: Lieber ein einzelnes Monster jagen als 20 und dem dann eine Geschichte geben, der Witcher hat es vor gemacht).
Auch hoffe ich, gerade da die Welt von Elex auch wieder so gross werden soll, dass man nicht wieder so eine repetetive und leicht durchschaubare Spielmechanik einbaut wie bei Gothic 3. Die Sache mit dem Rufpunkte sammeln fuer jede Fraktion in jeder Stadt bis man eine Revolution ausloest bzw. die Rebellen ausschaltet nutzt sich doch irgendwann stark ab. Da waren die verknuepften aber teilweise auch gegenseitig in Konflikt stehenden Quests zwischen dem alten und neuen Lager in Gothic 1 noch um einiges besser. Ich hoffe hier wurde nicht Qualitaet und Abwechslungsreichtum fuer Quantitaet geopfert.

Beim Welten-Design ist PB ja nach wie vor Spitze. Und man muss sagen, gerade fuer ihre Groesse ist die Welt von Gothic 3 echt toll gestaltet. Die Landschaft wird eigentlich nie langweilig (naja, die Wueste ist halt ne etwas flachere Ebene, aber ist halt auch ne Wueste). In Mittelland und Nordmar gibt es so viele coole Schluchten und Taeler, Hoehlen und Klippen, Waelder und Fluesse/Baeche/Seen, es ist ein wahre Freude da gemuetlich durchzuwandern und man moechte fast vor dem Monitor pfeifen, so idyllisch sieht das ganze aus. Gerade weil PB weiss, wie sie mit Hoehenunterschieden spielen koennen und auch interessante vertikale Landschaften bauen koennen sie eine offene Welt erschaffen, die den Spieler trotzdem ein wenig fuehrt, aber auch nicht zu sehr, eben genau richtig. Super gemacht. selbt im Vergleich zu Schwergewichten wie Witcher 3 oder Skyrim gebe ich einem Gothic da den Vorzug. Ich hoffe das kriegen sie fuer Elex wieder genau so hin, aber da mache ich mir wenig sorgen.

Was noch? Ohja, die Musik ist einfach super. Keine Ahnung ob Kai Rosenkranz noch bei PB arbeitet aber mit dem Soundtrack von Gothic hatet er damals echt ganze Arbeit geleistet. Der Soundtrack der Risen Spiele ist mir dafuer nicht mehr so im Gedaechtnis geblieben (drum die Frage ob die nen neuen Komponisten hatten). Ich hoffe auf tolle Musik ala Gothic 3 in Elex, das macht gerade beim durchstreifen der toolen Welt schon auch nochmal viel aus.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. September 2017)

*Motorsport Manager*
Tolles Spiel, wurde mir wärmstens empfohlen und bereitet mir zurzeit eine Menge Spaß. 
Erst recht mit F1 Mod, die das ganze Spielprinzip nochmal ein wenig aufbohrt und auch ausbalancierter als die Vanilla daherkommt.  Forschung, Reifenmanagement und das strategische Vorgehen im Rennen 
laufen hierbei einfach besser und der Nervenkitzel wird auch nochmal erhöht.


----------



## McDrake (28. September 2017)

*Elite Dangerous: Road to Colonia*

Habe eine weitere Etappe gemeistert und bin im Eagle-Sektor angekommen und mache einen Zwischenstopp beim zivilisierten Aussenposten
"Eagle's Landing"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es war mal wieder ein langer Flug. 
Aber dank Patch 2.4 ist die Routenberechnung viel einfacher und ein paar Credits (2 Mio) gabs für die Entdeckung einiger neuen Systeme



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischendurch natürlich auch ein paar Monde abgeklappert, da ich nur ungern im Weltall auslogge.
Schön zu sehen, wie sich die Beleuchtung verändert vom Ausloggen bis zum Wiedereinstieg ins Spiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei hier zu beachten ist, dass sich der Sternenhimmel praktisch nicht verändert hat. Das ist aber eine Ausnahme, da die Rotation dieses Mondes im Verhältnis zur Galaxie sehr gering ist. 
Bei einer anderen Landung veränderte sich der Ausblick erheblich.

Nächstes Etappenziel wird Sacaqawea Space Port sein.
Etwas über 5'000 Lichtjahre entfernt. Einer der längsten Abschnitte auf dieser Reise.


----------



## Shorty484 (28. September 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bin dieses Wochenende mit *Project Cars 2* beschäftigt (seit gestern Abend auch endlich mit nem anständigen Rennsitz, neues Lenkrad kommt später) und bin ein bisschen hin und her gerissen. Vieles ist besser (Force Feedback, größtenteils die Fahrphysik, Wetter, Jahreszeiten und Nacht, übersichtlichere Menüs und die VR-Performance), als in Teil 1, aber vieles ist auch so geblieben (teilweise merkwürdig zu fahrende Straßenfahrzeuge, Mangel an Präzision in der Lenkung, manchmal das Gefühl, es würden irgendwelche Fahrhilfen eingreifen, die eigentlich gar nicht da sein dürften, teilweise seltsames Bremsverhalten und einige Bugs).
> 
> Wer die guten Seiten mal testen will: KTM X-Bow R auf der Nordschleife ist mega! Auch der Lotus Type 49 auf der historischen Spa Francorchamps Strecke macht ne Menge Spaß. Wer ne Enttäuschung sucht und Vorurteile bestätigt haben möchte: Testet den Porsche 911 GT3 RS (der ist echt furchtbar umgesetzt, wenn auch nicht ganz so schlimm, wie der GT2 RS in Forza 7).



Hab inzwischen auch ein paar Stunden PC2 hinter mir, die Fahrphysik der Straßenfahrzeuge ist tatsächlich etwas seltsam, manche fahren sich ohne Fahrhilfen besser als mit. Das Balancing der KI ist auch etwas schief gelaufen, auf manchen Strecken hab ich das Gefühl die können jede Kurve mit 300 Sachen nehmen 

Alles in Allem macht es aber trotzdem Laune und ist schon ein großer Schritt nach vorne, im Vergleich zum ersten Teil.


----------



## Homerlos (28. September 2017)

*Stardew Valley*...Harvest Moon für PC?
Woher soll ich das wissen, ich habe Harvest Moon nie gespielt!  Und daher hab ich auch keine Ahnung wie ähnlich die beiden Spiele sich eigentlich sind.

Jedenfalls, egal ob Kopie oder nicht, Stardew Valley ist seinen Preis doppelt wert! Einmal fürs Farmen und einmal für den Rest, vermute ich mal. Daher wird diese Berliner Mauer (darf ich sagen, weil bin Ossi!) eines Textes auch aufgesplittet sein.

Der Anfang...
...war erstaunlich langweilig. Die Farm sieht grauenhaft aus, du hast 500 Cash, mach was draus. Also erstmal Pastinakensamen kaufen und in die Erde drücken. Das System ist simpel: Investiere wenig Geld, warte etwas, gewinne mäßig viel bis wirklich viel Geld. Spätestens im dritten Jahr werden Pastinaken unnötig sein und Blumenkohl das Rennen machen! Doch im ersten Monat (Frühling) werden noch kleine Brötchen gebacken. Ich empfehle 75/25 zwischen Pastinaken und Bohnen, da Bohnen teurer sind, aber konstant was einbringen.  Dazu drückt einem das Spiel ein paar Quests in die Hand und präsentiert das Gemeindehaus (Questhaufen) und Mine (Dungeon). Ich persönlich habe im ersten Frühling ein bisschen Gemüse gefarmt und zwei Marmeladenmaschinen gebaut (die Gemüse einlegen), die den Ertrag ca. verdreifachen.

Das Farmen...
...macht Spaß! Ende. Naja, eigentlich macht es nur in Teilen Spaß. Wer im zweiten Jahr noch mit der Standart-Gießkanne rumgießt, wird es hassen. Ich empfehle das erste Upgrade im ersten Winter! Jede Jahreszeit hat ihr eigenes Fressen, im Sommer gibt es billige Paprikas, von denen man sehr viele bekommt, aber auch fette Melonen (), die zwar lange brauchen, aber quasi Geld spucken. Zeug wie Mais oder Kaffee kann sogar in zwei Jahreszeiten angebaut werden, und ist damit volle 56 Tage einsatzfähig. Im Winter sind die Felder verschneit und nix kann angebaut werden. Dafür gibts Tierchen, die Eier (Mayonnaise), Milch (Käse), Wolle, Trüffel und bestimmt noch irgendwas hergebenn. Diese lohnen sich zwar nicht wirklich, aber man kann mit einem gutem Start seine Farm zu einer reinen Tierfarm umformen und Erfolg haben.

Die Stadt...
...sieht dich als Weihnachtsmann, denn Freunde kriegt man hier nur gegen Geschenke. Warum? Weil das hier der Kapitalismus ist, und jetzt schenk, Lakai! Natürlich kann man auch mit den Dorftrotteln reden, aber Liebe gibts nur gegen seltene Geschenke. Und für einen Lebenspartner muss man zweimal der Woche mit irgendeinem Geschenk in der Hand (zB Salat, Amethyst, Melonen...) zu ihm oder ihr latschen und nett kucken. Dafür gibts es "Freundschafts-Events", die wirklich gut gemacht sind. Und mit zwei Charakteren werden sogar wirklich wichtige Themen angefasst, nämlich Depression (Shane) und PTSD (Kent).  Zweimal pro Monat gibt es auch gut aussende Feste, auf denen es auch (mit wechselndem Schwierigkeitsgrad) was zu gewinnen gibt.  Die Geschäfte haben unfassbare nervige Öffnungszeiten, und die NPC's verschiedene Tagesabläufe, was das Wiki erstaunlich nützlich macht .
Am Rande der Stadt gibt es dann den Dungeon, der ca. 120 Level hat und die Hauptquelle für Steine, Erze und Edelsteine ist. Der Kampf in diesen Levels funktioniert meist gut (die KI hat teilweise Wegfindungsprobleme) und die verschiedenen Monster erfordern zu einem gewissen Grad auch unterschiedliche Taktiken. Dazu kommen außerhalb des Dorfes noch eine paar geheime Gebiete. Ich bin jetzt im vierten Jahr, und mir fehlen noch mindestens zwei Gebiete, die ich noch nicht gefunden/freigeschaltet habe.

Dazu kommen noch Sachen wie das Angeln, Questreihen oder Alkoholproduktion, die meine 30-Minuten-Intervalle regelmäßig in Fünf-Stunden-Sessions verwandeln. Ein Tag kann man nämlich immer dranhängen, und bevor ich jetzt ins Bett gehe, hacke ich noch diese paar Bäume um!

Noch was zur Pixelgrafik: Ich glaube nicht, dass diese gewollt ist, aber (es ist ein Ein-Mann-Projekt!) Eric Barone hat das beste draus gemacht. Tatsächlich passt die Grafik ziemlich gut zu einem Spiel dieser Art, und der Soundtrack ist auch toll.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. September 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Hab inzwischen auch ein paar Stunden PC2 hinter mir, die Fahrphysik der Straßenfahrzeuge ist tatsächlich etwas seltsam, manche fahren sich ohne Fahrhilfen besser als mit. Das Balancing der KI ist auch etwas schief gelaufen, auf manchen Strecken hab ich das Gefühl die können jede Kurve mit 300 Sachen nehmen
> 
> Alles in Allem macht es aber trotzdem Laune und ist schon ein großer Schritt nach vorne, im Vergleich zum ersten Teil.



Die KI hab ich bisher kaum getestet. Ehrlich gesagt nur in nem kurzen Indycar Rennen auf ner Ovalstrecke. Aber das war tatsächlich eine Katastrophe. Da wird mitten auf der Geraden einfach mal um mindestens 100 km/h abgebremst und das so schnell, dass man als im Windschatten fahrender Wagen wirklich nicht mehr bremsen oder ausweichen kann. Die KI ist wohl sehr unsicher, wenn sich andere Fahrzeuge in der Nähe befinden. Es ist zwar gut, dass sie versucht, Kollisionen zu vermeiden, aber ne Vollbremsung mitten auf ner Geraden ist da vielleicht nicht die beste Methode. Hab nach ca. 10 missglückten Startversuchen dann den Schaden ausgestellt (der übrigens auch irgendwie verbuggt war und sich trotz Neustart immer neu addiert hat, so dass zum Schluss die kleinste Berührung sofort zu über 90% Schaden geführt hat).

Hab auch mal versucht online zu fahren, da musste ich mich innerhalb eines Events (Training, Quali, Rennen) vor der Quali komplett neu einloggen, weil das UI nicht mehr reagiert hat und nach der Quali dann das Rennen im Quali-Setup (Regenreifen im Trockenen) fahren, weil ich aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr in den Setup-Bildschirm kam. Ich hoffe, dass solche Bugs (und natürlich auch die KI und das allgemeine Balancing) möglichst schnell gefixt werden, da die Spielbarkeit, abgesehen vom Zeitfahren, dadurch ja doch sehr eingeschränkt wird.

Aber das reine Fahren macht mir trotz aller Fehler dennoch irgendwie Spaß. Auch einige der Straßenfahrzeuge fahren sich nicht soo schlecht. Ich denke da z. B. an den Pagani Zonda Cinque, den Lamborghini Huracan oder auch diverse Trackdaytoys, wie den Caterham, BAC Mono oder Radical RXC, die zwar eher für die Rennstrecke gebaut wurden, aber ne Straßenzulassung haben.

Aber ich muss noch viel, viel ausprobieren. Insgesamt habe ich bisher höchstens 10% des Contents getestet.


----------



## Shorty484 (28. September 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die KI hab ich bisher kaum getestet. Ehrlich gesagt nur in nem kurzen Indycar Rennen auf ner Ovalstrecke. Aber das war tatsächlich eine Katastrophe. Da wird mitten auf der Geraden einfach mal um mindestens 100 km/h abgebremst und das so schnell, dass man als im Windschatten fahrender Wagen wirklich nicht mehr bremsen oder ausweichen kann. Die KI ist wohl sehr unsicher, wenn sich andere Fahrzeuge in der Nähe befinden. Es ist zwar gut, dass sie versucht, Kollisionen zu vermeiden, aber ne Vollbremsung mitten auf ner Geraden ist da vielleicht nicht die beste Methode. Hab nach ca. 10 missglückten Startversuchen dann den Schaden ausgestellt (der übrigens auch irgendwie verbuggt war und sich trotz Neustart immer neu addiert hat, so dass zum Schluss die kleinste Berührung sofort zu über 90% Schaden geführt hat).
> 
> Hab auch mal versucht online zu fahren, da musste ich mich innerhalb eines Events (Training, Quali, Rennen) vor der Quali komplett neu einloggen, weil das UI nicht mehr reagiert hat und nach der Quali dann das Rennen im Quali-Setup (Regenreifen im Trockenen) fahren, weil ich aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr in den Setup-Bildschirm kam. Ich hoffe, dass solche Bugs (und natürlich auch die KI und das allgemeine Balancing) möglichst schnell gefixt werden, da die Spielbarkeit, abgesehen vom Zeitfahren, dadurch ja doch sehr eingeschränkt wird.
> 
> ...



Sei froh wenn die KI bremst . Ich musste auf 40 runter gehen bei der KI, dass ich auf der Geraden hinterher komme. Allerdings hab ich auch die Agressivität auf 20, weil die einen sonst beim Start übern Haufen rempeln.


----------



## golani79 (28. September 2017)

Immer noch Dark Souls 3

Gerade Yhorm the Giant und den Dancer of the Boreal Valley erledigt. [emoji16]


----------



## Chemenu (28. September 2017)

Assetto Corsa

Mich beschäftigen der neue Ferrari DLC und historische Rennstrecken. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JB8816Im3KU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3u8eMvGrMak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (29. September 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Assetto Corsa
> 
> Mich beschäftigen der neue Ferrari DLC und historische Rennstrecken.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich diese Bilder sehe, schon mal Grand Prix Legends gespielt? Da gibt es auch (fast)Hunderte von ganz alten Rennstrecken die du dir runterladen kannst.
Und da kannst du nicht so einfach um die Kurven düsen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. September 2017)

*Thief 4*

Sehe weiterhin keinerlei Ansätze dass dieser Reboot auch im späteren Spielverlauf Anknüpfpunkte an die Qualitäten der Vorgänger offenbart, allein schon weil der Sound total verhunzt und von unsäglichen Lautstärkeschwankungen geplagt ist, und die Feind-KI erweist sich so oft als unfassbar doof... Aber es macht zu meinem eigenen Erstaunen dennoch Spaß. Für Kleptomanen das reinste Schlaraffenland, und mit nach und nach erstandenem Werkzeug eröffnen sich viele kleine Geheimwege.

Unverständlich allerdings (und sehr nervig) dass jeder Stadtbereich immer wieder neu nachgeladen werden muss. Ich meine: Richtig groß ist "die Stadt" so gar nicht, da sollte man doch erwarten dürfen dass die Spielwelt einmal komplett und dann ohne zwischenzeitliche Unterbrechungen auf dem Schirm kommt. Für einen Titel aus 2014 und in einer Zeit wo OpenWorld-Spiele wie AC schon lange großflächige Areale nach kurzer Ladezeit stemmen ist das schon Recht peinlich.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chemenu (29. September 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Bilder sehe, schon mal Grand Prix Legends gespielt? Da gibt es auch (fast)Hunderte von ganz alten Rennstrecken die du dir runterladen kannst.
> Und da kannst du nicht so einfach um die Kurven düsen.



Ich hoffe das war ein Witz.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (30. September 2017)

Zur Zeit ziehen mich *Lords of the Fallen* und *Cuphead* in ihren Bann. *Lords of the Fallen* habe ich schon länger und es brauchte auch mehrere Anläufe bis ich mich darin gefunden habe. Macht Laune und sieht lecker aus. *Cuphead* habe ich seit gestern und das ist wirklich gut geworden. Das Warten hat sich gelohnt. Artstyle muss man denke ich nichts mehr zu sagen, genauso wie zum Soundtrack. Alles liebevoll auf 30er Jahre getrimmt. Was ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass das Gameplay ebenfalls hervorragend wird. Sehr genau Steuerung, top Kollisionsabfrage, und der Mix aus Jump 'n' Run und Shoot 'em Up funktioniert bestens. Klassisches Jump 'n' Gun halt. 

Achja und es ist schwer. Man muss beide Genres schon sehr mögen, um dafür 20 Euro auf den Tisch zu legen. Wer sich nicht sicher ist, sollte vielleicht noch auf einen Sale warten.  Denn *Cuphead* bleibt eine Herausforderung. Aber eine sehr spaßige und immer fair. Frust hat sich bei mir bisher nicht eingestellt. *Cuphead* ist eins dieser Spiele, dass einen immer wieder motiviert es nochmal zu versuchen. Bis man den Dreh raus hat. Süchtig machendes Spielprinzip eben. Übrigens gibt es keine Ladezeiten nach dem Ableben, was den Suchteffekt verstärkt.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (30. September 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Thief 4*
> 
> Sehe weiterhin keinerlei Ansätze dass dieser Reboot auch im späteren Spielverlauf Anknüpfpunkte an die Qualitäten der Vorgänger offenbart, allein schon weil der Sound total verhunzt und von unsäglichen Lautstärkeschwankungen geplagt ist, und die Feind-KI erweist sich so oft als unfassbar doof... Aber es macht zu meinem eigenen Erstaunen dennoch Spaß. Für Kleptomanen das reinste Schlaraffenland, und mit nach und nach erstandenem Werkzeug eröffnen sich viele kleine Geheimwege.
> 
> ...



Wenn man sich bei Thief 4 das Thief wegdenkt und die 4 aber dafür unterhaltsames Mittelalter Stealth Game einsetzt ist es doch ein solides Game das durchaus motiviert durchzuspielen.Also für Stealth Fans durchasu einen Blick wert.Das ständige Laden der neuen Stadtteile vermute ich mal liegt an der Engine bzw wie sie genutzt wird.Auf damaligen Pcs war Thief 4 echt ein Performance Fresser.Auf aktuellen Kisten lacht die Hardware über den Ressourcen Verbrauch dieses Titels.
Derzeit spiele ich diverse MP Titel wie CoD IW MP , CoD WW2 MP sagt mir irgendwie nicht zu.Quake Champions läuft regelmäßig und wenn ich es etwas chilliger möchte starte ich Project Cars 2.


----------



## McDrake (1. Oktober 2017)

Eigentlich könnte ich diese Beiträge im "Let's Play"-Thread machen, damit das hier kein Elite Dangerous-Spam von meiner Seite wird.
Leider sind da die Regeln, dass es sich um Videos handeln muss. Und da hab ich nix zu bieten 

*Elite Dangerous: Road to Colonia*

Ich bin inzwischen auf Sacaqawea Space Port angekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür habe ich von Eagle's Landing beinahe 150 Sprünge gebraucht.
Auf der langen Reise habe ich meinen ersten Wasserplaneten entdeckt (als erster), was sicherlich auch dazu geführt hat, 
dass mir diese Etappe um die 5 Mio Credits für Erkundungsdaten eingebracht hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann fand ich einen Planeten (bzw Zwillingsplaneten), auf dem über 3G Erdanziehung herrscht und Landen kann.
Da muss man schon sehr vorsichtig landen und mit dem Rover fährt es sich schon ganz anders, als bei 0.3G



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Next Stop:
Gagarin Gate.
Mal schauen, ob ich das vor meinem Urlaub noch schaffe.


----------



## Honigpumpe (1. Oktober 2017)

"Project Cars 2". Hab jetzt mal die Karriere angefangen, Formula Rookie. Mit welchen KI-Einstellungen spielt denn die geneigte Expertenschaft so? Ich hab jetzt KI auf 50 und Aggressivität auf 40. Da komme ich im Qualifying auf Pos. 8/12 und später im Rennen auf 6/12, ohne weiter groß am Setup zu basteln.

Inzwischen klappt das ganz gut mit dem Lenkrad, das Fahrgefühl stellt sich ein. Ich hätte gerne etwas mehr Feedback von den Curbs, das darf gerne rattern, auch mit entsprechendem Sound, aber da finde ich bisher keine Einstellung, die mir wirklich gefällt. Ansonsten ist das FF toll gemacht, auch und gerade auf der Piste, wenn man die Curbs nicht touchiert. Da kommen die Bodenwellen exzellent rüber.

Wettereffekte hab ich jetzt noch nicht so viele gesehen, aber wie da der Regen in deutlich erkennbaren Windböen schräg über die Strecke geweht wird, das sieht schon wirklich astrein aus, das hab so ich schön noch in keinem anderen Spiel erlebt. Man spürt auch schön das Wasser auf der Straße, ohne daß man ständig gleich den Abflug macht. Wie realistisch das ist, weiß ich nicht, schließlich bin ich noch nicht mit 250 Sachen über eine nasse Strecke gedüst.

Eine Frage: Ich hab doch irgendwo gelesen, daß man die Setups von anderen Spielern klauen kann. Hat schon jemand rausgefunden, wie das geht? Es gibt zwar "Setup laden", aber ich hab den Eindruck, da werden nur die eigenen Setups angeboten. Ich würde mir gerne mal von einem Rekordhalter das Setup "ausleihen".


----------



## Shorty484 (1. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> "Project Cars 2". Hab jetzt mal die Karriere angefangen, Formula Rookie. Mit welchen KI-Einstellungen spielt denn die geneigte Expertenschaft so? Ich hab jetzt KI auf 50 und Aggressivität auf 40. Da komme ich im Qualifying auf Pos. 8/12 und später im Rennen auf 6/12, ohne weiter groß am Setup zu basteln.
> 
> Inzwischen klappt das ganz gut mit dem Lenkrad, das Fahrgefühl stellt sich ein. Ich hätte gerne etwas mehr Feedback von den Curbs, das darf gerne rattern, auch mit entsprechendem Sound, aber da finde ich bisher keine Einstellung, die mir wirklich gefällt. Ansonsten ist das FF toll gemacht, auch und gerade auf der Piste, wenn man die Curbs nicht touchiert. Da kommen die Bodenwellen exzellent rüber.
> 
> ...



Wie viele Rennen der Karriere bist Du denn schon gefahren? Schau Dir erst mal ein paar Rennen an, wie Du mit der KI-Stärke zurecht kommst, denn diese schwankt in der Karriere von Rennen zu Rennen extrem. Ich hab die Gegnerstärke immer so zwischen 40 und 50 und die Aggressivität 20 - 30. Die Karriere hab ich aber abgebrochen, weil ich keine Lust hatte vor jedem Rennen die KI-Stärke zu testen und rauf und runter zu regeln.


----------



## Honigpumpe (1. Oktober 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Wie viele Rennen der Karriere bist Du denn schon gefahren? Schau Dir erst mal ein paar Rennen an, wie Du mit der KI-Stärke zurecht kommst, denn diese schwankt in der Karriere von Rennen zu Rennen extrem. Ich hab die Gegnerstärke immer so zwischen 40 und 50 und die Aggressivität 20 - 30. Die Karriere hab ich aber abgebrochen, weil ich keine Lust hatte vor jedem Rennen die KI-Stärke zu testen und rauf und runter zu regeln.



Formula Rookie bin ich jetzt 4 Rennen gefahren und hab wohl nicht bestanden. Keine Ahnung, was die Anforderungen sind.

Ich hab jetzt KI-Stärke nochmal um 10 gesenkt, da war ich im ersten Rennen mit der Ginetta (keine Ahnung, welche Klasse das ist) auf Platz 5 und im zweiten Rennen - tadaa! - jetzt sogar auf Platz 1. Scheint ziemlich zu schwanken, ja. Ich werd mal sehen, ob ich im Laufe der Zeit die KI noch etwas hochregeln kann. 40 von 100 klingt etwas nach Planschbecken.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Oktober 2017)

Mit dem Sauber C9 in Imola.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Traktionskontrolle und ABS nicht gerade einfach auf der Strecke zu halten, aber im Vergleich zu anderen "klassischen" Rennwagen trotzdem noch recht gutmütig. Und der Sound macht einfach Spaß.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Oktober 2017)

Die Karriere in Project CARS 2 hab ich noch nicht wirklich angetestet, nachdem ich so viel Schlechtes über die Konstanz der KI gehört habe. Werde ich evtl. nächste Woche mal machen, wenn ich dazu komme. Im Moment hab ich allerdings in Rennen (sowohl gegen die KI, als auch online) noch mit einigen Bugs zu kämpfen, so dass ich mich bisher vor allem aufs Hotlapping und Ausprobieren konzentriert habe. Bis ich alle Autos und Strecken mal getestet habe, vergehen garantiert noch Wochen, wenn nicht gar Monate. An Content mangelt es PCars 2 wirklich nicht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (1. Oktober 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die Karriere in Project CARS 2 hab ich noch nicht wirklich angetestet, nachdem ich so viel Schlechtes über die Konstanz der KI gehört habe.



Das ist wirklich blöd. Ich bin eben mal so ein Werksrennen auf Einladung gefahren, das war dann ein komplett anderer Schnack. Da hab ich mit KI-Stufe 40 keine Sonne gesehen. Es sieht wohl wirklich so aus, als müßte man da ständig dran rumstellen, um spaßige Rennen zu haben. Das ist natürlich nicht besonders motivierend.

Dafür hat das Herstellerrennen mit der Ginetta wirklich Laune gebracht. Da hab ich zum erstenmal so bei mir gedacht: Wow, geiles Game.

Vorhin bin ich im Qualifying ohne Benzin auf der Strecke liegengeblieben, da hätte ich mir ja auch mal eine Ansage gewünscht, daß ich in die Box muß. Kaum war ich wieder raus aus der Box, lag ich abgeschlagen auf dem letzten Platz. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob ich da Opfer des Qualifying-Bugs geworden bin oder ob es dann halt mal so war, daß die Leute mit leerem Tank zum Ende hin die schnellsten Runden gefahren sind. Wenn man im Qualifying nach 'ner guten Runde vorspulen kann, ohne unrealistisch viele Plätze einzubüßen, kann man die KI natürlich auch etwas höher stellen. Ich hoffe, da kommt dann bald mal ein Patch, der die "Über-KI" bei vorgespulter Quali behebt.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Vorhin bin ich im Qualifying ohne Benzin auf der Strecke liegengeblieben, *da hätte ich mir ja auch mal eine Ansage gewünscht, daß ich in die Box muß*. Kaum war ich wieder raus aus der Box, lag ich abgeschlagen auf dem letzten Platz. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob ich da Opfer des Qualifying-Bugs geworden bin oder ob es dann halt mal so war, daß die Leute mit leerem Tank zum Ende hin die schnellsten Runden gefahren sind. Wenn man im Qualifying nach 'ner guten Runde vorspulen kann, ohne unrealistisch viele Plätze einzubüßen, kann man die KI natürlich auch etwas höher stellen. Ich hoffe, da kommt dann bald mal ein Patch, der die "Über-KI" bei vorgespulter Quali behebt.



Da hilft die CrewChief App. Funktioniert inzwischen mit allen aktuellen Rennsimulationen am PC und hält einen immer informiert, was Rundenzeiten, Rennverlauf, Fahrzeugzustand, gegnerische Fahrzeuge links und rechts usw. angeht. Manche Ansagen nerven zwar ein wenig, aber in den Optionen kann man eigentlich alles nach Lust und Laune einstellen. Und im schlimmsten Fall versteht das Programm auch den Sprachbefehl "shut up!"  Mit "Keep me informed" fängt er dann wieder fröhlich an zu quatschen. Inzwischen würde ich auf das Programm nicht mehr verzichten wollen.

https://forum.sector3studios.com/in...chief-version-4-auto-updating-and-shiny.2516/


----------



## Shorty484 (1. Oktober 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Da hilft die CrewChief App. Funktioniert inzwischen mit allen aktuellen Rennsimulationen am PC und hält einen immer informiert, was Rundenzeiten, Rennverlauf, Fahrzeugzustand, gegnerische Fahrzeuge links und rechts usw. angeht. Manche Ansagen nerven zwar ein wenig, aber in den Optionen kann man eigentlich alles nach Lust und Laune einstellen. Und im schlimmsten Fall versteht das Programm auch den Sprachbefehl "shut up!"  Mit "Keep me informed" fängt er dann wieder fröhlich an zu quatschen. Inzwischen würde ich auf das Programm nicht mehr verzichten wollen.
> 
> https://forum.sector3studios.com/in...chief-version-4-auto-updating-and-shiny.2516/



Muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen, klingt auf jeden Fall hilfreich


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Oktober 2017)

*Thief 4*

Gestern Kapitel 5 und 6 beendet. Und ich muss sagen, diese Beiden haben mir bisher am besten gefallen. Die Heilanstalt war schaurig-schön und im Halbdunkel äußerst spannend, das hell durchleuchtete Landhaus des Barons mit seiner höheren Gegnerpräsenz zwang noch stärker zum "In die schattige Ecke quetschen" (was ich sehr mochte). Die abschließende Flucht vor der Feuersbrunst gehört zwar nicht unbedingt in ein klassisches "Thief"-Spiel hinein, konnte aber inszenstorisch überzeugen.

Tjoah, noch zwei Kapitel und ein Paar Nebenaufträge, dann wäre ich durch.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2017)

*Elite Dangerous: Road to Colonia*

Auf Gagarin Gate gelandet.
Die Reise war relativ kurz.
Dafür hab ich eine weiter Wasserwelt entdeckt (insgesammt wieder5 Mio Credits) und ein Sprung platzierte mich genau zwischen zwei Sonnen.
Diese "great balls of fire" hätten beinahe Barbecue mit meinem Schiff gespielt. Dank einer der goldenen Regeln (Schub nach dem Sprung auf Null), 
entkam ich mit einer 180Grad-Drehung dem
potentiellen Krematorium.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wars wieder schön zu sehen, wie sich die Planetensysteme und bewegten während der Abwesenheit.
Ich habe mir zur Gewohnheit gemacht, beim ausloggen einen Screenshot zu machen und beim einloggen einen 
aus der möglichst selben Perspektive. Bei verlassen des Spiels, sah der Eisplanet sehr unspektakulär aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einen Tag danach:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt ist aber erst mal Urlaub auf Gagarin Gate angesagt, da meine Wenigkeit in RL eine Reise unternimmt.
Danach wird der letzte 3tel der Anreise zu Colonia in Angriff genommen. Die nächste Aufgabe hab ich mir 
dann auch schon vorgenommen. Denn so Nah am Zentrum unserer Milchstrasse, werde ich für eine Weile nicht sein. 
Also wird jener "kleine" Abstecher dann auch mal noch in Angriff genommen.

Man sieht sich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Oktober 2017)

Cuphead ... interessanter Stil, aber bockschwer.


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Oktober 2017)

Zu meiner Schande gestehe ich, daß ich schon bei "Steamworld Dig", Teil 1 wie 2, an einigen Stellen passen mußte. "Hollow Knight" habe ich auch nicht ganz durchgespielt. Mit Geduld und Übung könnte ich die Passagen wohl bewältigen, aber ich merke, wie ich älter und meine Reflexe langsamer werden. Da werde ich mir ein "Cuphead" nicht mehr antun. Soll die Jugend sich damit abquälen.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Oktober 2017)

Forza Motorsport 7 seit gestern

nachdem mich Project Cars 2 absolut nicht packen konnte, hab ich mit dem neusten Forza wieder viel  Spaß.


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Oktober 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Forza Motorsport 7 seit gestern
> 
> nachdem mich Project Cars 2 absolut nicht packen konnte, hab ich mit dem neusten Forza wieder viel  Spaß.



Die Demo hatte ja dieses sagenhafte Auto-close-Feature, d. h. man mußte nicht einmal Alt+F4 drücken, um das Fenster zu schließen -- das hat sich irgendwann ganz von alleine verabschiedet. Ist das immer noch so?


----------



## Rabowke (5. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Die Demo hatte ja dieses sagenhafte Auto-close-Feature, d. h. man mußte nicht einmal Alt+F4 drücken, um das Fenster zu schließen -- das hat sich irgendwann ganz von alleine verabschiedet. Ist das immer noch so?


... nur auf komischen Rechern die nicht sauber konfiguriert sind.

Hast du so ein tolles Exemplar?


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Cuphead ... interessanter Stil, aber bockschwer.



Aus den Grund mir nicht geholt weil ich schon bei Ori and the Blind Forrest gescheitert bin was der einfachste Plattformer sein soll.
Ich wünsch dir aber noch viel Glück und wenig Rage Momente


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nur auf komischen Rechern die nicht sauber konfiguriert sind.
> 
> Hast du so ein tolles Exemplar?



Keine Ahnung, den hab ich erst vor wenigen Monaten eingerichtet, also wird er wohl tadellos sein. Bei mir lief die Demo nicht rund. Zweimal kommentarlos auf den Desktop abgerauscht. Blitzsauberer Flug.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab die Demo 3x gestartet, eben wegen drei Fahrzeugen und drei Strecken ... alle drei Läufe konnte ich ohne Probleme spielen, d.h. kein Abflug zum Desktop oder ähnliche Späße. 

Einzig und allein der Ladescreen am Anfang lief stockend, dafür lief das Spiel mit allen Details und 4K Auflösung, skaliert auf 1080p, ohne Probleme.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab die Forza 7 Demo mehrfach gespielt (vor allem um unterschiedliche Einstellungen für den Porsche zu testen). Manchmal lief die gut, manchmal hatte ich kleine Ruckler bei eigentlich hoher Framerate. Aber es gab auch Fälle, wo die Demo einfach abgestürzt ist oder Texturen nicht nachgeladen wurden. Und mein System ist relativ aktuell (vor wenigen Monaten neu aufgesetzt, seitdem im Grunde nichts am System "herumgepfuscht" außer aktuelleren Treibern und Windows Updates).


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Oktober 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Aus den Grund mir nicht geholt weil ich schon bei Ori and the Blind Forrest gescheitert bin was der einfachste Plattformer sein soll.
> Ich wünsch dir aber noch viel Glück und wenig Rage Momente



"Ori" ist nicht einfach. Zum Ende hin wird das schon ziemlich knifflig. Es ist keine Schande, da zu scheitern. Inzwischen hab ich die Definitive Edition durch und alle Goodies eingesammelt. Hat aber auch anderthalb Jahre gedauert. Das Ding hat mir einfach keine Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Die Demo hatte ja dieses sagenhafte Auto-close-Feature, d. h. man mußte nicht einmal Alt+F4 drücken, um das Fenster zu schließen -- das hat sich irgendwann ganz von alleine verabschiedet. Ist das immer noch so?



das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, ich spiels auf der Xbox, nicht am PC und da fällt dieser Punkt natürlich weg.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2017)

hue (derzeit gratis bei ps plus):

ein absoluter geheimtipp, zumindest hab ich bislang noch nichts von diesem wirklich tollen puzzle'n'run gehört. [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] 

gibt's btw auch für pc und xbone.

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Oktober 2017)

Sieht nett aus, das Spiel....aber ich fürchte fast, die Farbwechsel werden etwas hektisch? Zudem hab ich ne Farbschwäche^^


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2017)

Hatte mit der Forzademo auch keine Probleme. Hab aber auch nur zwei Rennen getestet.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus, das Spiel....aber ich fürchte fast, die Farbwechsel werden etwas hektisch? Zudem hab ich ne Farbschwäche^^



es gibt tatsächlich die ein oder andere zeitkritische und damit (für mich) etwas frustige stelle. hält sich aber in grenzen.



> Zudem hab ich ne Farbschwäche^^



daran haben die entwickler gedacht: es gibt einen modus für farbenblinde. die farben sind dann zusätzlich mit einem symbol codiert.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Oktober 2017)

Hab in *Project CARS 2* jetzt doch mal den Karrieremodus angefangen. Bin mir der Formula Junior angefangen in  der UK Meisterschaft. Rennen Nr. 1 in Knockhill (vor PCars 2 kannte ich die Strecke nicht) lief schon fast zu gut und ich hab sowohl Training und Qualifying die Bestzeit mit ca. 0,8 Sekunden Vorsprung gefahren, als auch das Rennen gewonnen. 

Dann kam Donington Park (eine Strecke, die ich gerne fahre und die mir eigentlich sehr gut liegt). Im Training im Regen konnte ich noch mithalten (P4 von 12 Fahrzeugen), aber das Qualifying im Trockenen hat dann doch den einen oder anderen Vogel abgeschossen. Allein in Sektor 1 war der langsamste KI-Fahrer geschlagene 1,5 Sekunden schneller. Ich denke zwar, dass es über die gesamte Strecke möglich ist, mir wirklich sauberem Fahrstil und nem sehr guten Setup diese Zeit zu fahren, aber nicht allein in Sektor 1. Irgendwie schafft die KI es da so viel Geschwindigkeit durch einige Kurven mitzunehmen, dass es mir nicht annähernd möglich ist mitzuhalten. Im Rennen lief es dann wieder besser, denn es begann wieder leicht zu regnen. Ich hab mich bis auf Platz 2 vorgekämpft, dann ist das Spiel nach ca. der Hälfte der Runden abgestürzt.

Ich mag Project CARS 2 ja, aber im derzeitigen Zustand macht es einem das Spiel wirklich nicht leicht. Das Fahren macht ne Menge Spaß, aber die Bugs und das unausgeglichene Balancing sind doch ziemliche Spaßverderber.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Oktober 2017)

Hab eben den Prolog von *Metal Gear Solid V* gespielt.

Ich habe dazu nur eine Frage: WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht nur um Arschritzen !

Metal Gear V hat das Problem das er unfertig rauskam - es gibt massive Plotholes und zwischen den Spielen ändert sich die Story plötzlich und was noch im ersten Teil vieleicht nachvollziehbar war ging irgendwann unter weil es bei der Übersetzung verloren ging oder ein Publisher hat es umgeschrieben. 

http://www.thegamer.com/15-glaring-plot-holes-in-metal-gear-solid/


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Oktober 2017)

Neben der *Star Wars: Battlefront 2 Beta* zock ich momentan noch *Forza 7* weiter


----------



## Honigpumpe (8. Oktober 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab in *Project CARS 2* jetzt doch mal den Karrieremodus angefangen. Bin mir der Formula Junior angefangen in  der UK Meisterschaft. Rennen Nr. 1 in Knockhill (vor PCars 2 kannte ich die Strecke nicht) lief schon fast zu gut und ich hab sowohl Training und Qualifying die Bestzeit mit ca. 0,8 Sekunden Vorsprung gefahren, als auch das Rennen gewonnen.



Mit welcher KI-Einstellung?



> Ich mag Project CARS 2 ja, aber im derzeitigen Zustand macht es einem das Spiel wirklich nicht leicht. Das Fahren macht ne Menge Spaß, aber die Bugs und das unausgeglichene Balancing sind doch ziemliche Spaßverderber.



Dieses ständige Bearbeiten der KI-Settings turnt mich auch ziemlich ab. Ich warte jetzt erstmal auf einen Patch, in der Hoffnung, daß der was bringt. Ich hab Zeit. Ich denke, ich werde mich die nächsten Monate noch ausgiebig mit "PC2" beschäftigen. Es macht ja ziemlich viele Sachen richtig, Potential für 9 von 10 gerissenen Motorblöcken ist vorhanden, aber hier und da fehlt noch der Feinschliff. In Sachen Service, denke ich, ist auf Slightly Mad Verlaß. Für die ist mit dem Release die Arbeit noch lange nicht vorbei.

EDIT: Haltet mich für einfältig, aber ich wünsche mir eine Karriere, bei der man überhaupt nichts am Schwierigkeitsgrad ändern kann. Das war für mich immer die Stärke von "Gran Turismo": Schrauben und Tunen ist erlaubt, aber es gibt nur einen Schwierigkeitsgrad für alle. Sowas motiviert mich am meisten.


----------



## Honigpumpe (8. Oktober 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne mich in diesem Universum mal so überhaupt nicht aus und würde irgendwelche Löcher in der Story wohl gar nicht bemerken. Das scheint ziemlich durchgeknalltes Zeug zu sein. Immerhin gibt es die V für Plus-Mitglieder jetzt kostenlos. Ist das Ding denn einen Versuch wert? Was sagen die Fans dazu, ist das ein gutes "Metal Gear Solid"?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Was sagen die Fans dazu, ist das ein gutes "Metal Gear Solid"?



Nur der Prolog, danach nicht mehr.  Dann ist es aber ein super Stealth-/Action-Sandkasten, den man am besten nutzt, in dem man mit allen Möglichkeiten experimentiert, statt einfach nur alle Missionen nacheinander abzuhaken.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Mit welcher KI-Einstellung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KI Stärke war auf 100, Aggressivität auf 50, glaube ich. Ist natürlich nicht wenig, aber wie oben schon geschrieben: Das Rennen in Knockhill war, obwohl ich die Strecke vorher nicht kannte, nach ca. 20 bis 30 Minuten Training und ner kurzen Qualifying Phase für mich recht einfach zu gewinnen, während ich im Trockenen auf Donington Park, eine Strecke, die mir gut liegt und die ich schon länger kenne, keine Chance hatte, auch nur annähernd an der KI dran zu bleiben.

Zum Edit: Davon halte ich rein gar nichts. Im Rennspiel-Bereich gibt es Fahrer, die kommen kaum ohne Unfall um die erste Kurve, andere fahren Zeiten, die selbst auf geübte Fahrer wie Magie wirken. Und dann gibt es noch ne Menge Abstufungen dazwischen. Ein Großteil der Leute wäre immer frustriert.

Ich hoffe, du hast Recht, was SMS angeht. Immerhin gibt es in Teil 1 noch ein paar Bugs, die bis heute nicht gefixt wurden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Oktober 2017)

Hab auch schon mit KI-Stärke und Aggressionslevel herumgespielt, aber irgendwie schwankt das alles hin und her. Manchmal gewinne ich auf Stärke 50 problemlos und rolle in 2 Runden das Feld auf, mal sehe ich bei Stärke 30 kein Land und habe Probleme, in 9 von 10 Runden auf den zweiten zu fahren. Im Regen ist die KI wiederum deutlich schwächer als im trockenen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (8. Oktober 2017)

* Lords of the Fallen *
Warum wurde das Spiel dermaßen zerrissen ?
Kann das bislang kaum nachvollziehen...
Ja, es ist (zu Beginn) nicht leicht, allein am ersten Gegner bin ich gut fünfmal gestorben. Habs dann erstmal sein lassen, konnte mich aber wieder aufraffen.
Wenn man das Spielprinzip erstmal verinnerlicht hat (einmal sterben - okay, nochmals sterben, bevor man die verlorenen EP beim ersten Tod eingesammelt hat und diese sind futsch), dann macht das Spiel auch richtig Bock.
Zumal die Grafik der absolute Wahnsinn ist (hab denselben ENB-Mod wie bei Deus Ex: Human Revolution verwendet), nur anfangs gibt's schon arg wenig verschiedene Gegner.
Sämtliche Charaktere sind ordentlich vertont worden, vor allem die deutsche Synchronstimme von Gerald Butler passt beim Protagonisten wie die Faust auf's Auge.
Bis jetzt also eine sehr angenehme Überraschung.


----------



## Honigpumpe (8. Oktober 2017)

Ist schon ganz cool inszeniert, der Prolog von "MGS5". Krankes Zeug. Was ist nur mit den Japanern los? Ich muß auch immer auf diese A...ritze gucken. Schönen Dank für dieses Bild, Herr Kojima, jetzt krieg ich es nicht mehr aus meinem Kopf!


----------



## Homerlos (8. Oktober 2017)

Och ich mag MGS5, auch wenn ich bisher eher den Weg der alternativen Intelligenz gehe (zwei bis drei Gegner lautlos ausschalten, entdeckt werden, überreagieren, rumschießen, Positionswechsel, zurück zu 1.)


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Oktober 2017)

immer noch die Battlefront 2 Beta 

schade dass sie bald vorbei ist

hab ein Ründchen von Strike aufgenommen




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXcfTnvF5ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## golani79 (9. Oktober 2017)

Immer noch Dark Souls 3

Gerade Prinz Lothric über den Jordan geschickt - aber erst nach 7-8 Versuchen.

War allerdings der erste Boss in DS3, wo ich mehr als 2 Versuche benötigt habe.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich spiele im Moment wieder etwas Elite Dangerous, und wurde gestern tatsächlich von zwei menschlichen Spielern ausgeraubt. . Ist mir noch nie passiert und ich fand das ziemlich cool. Die haben sich auch recht clever angestellt. Normalerweise wird man höchstens von NPC-Piraten attackiert, die sich aber so vorhersehbar verhalten, dass es kinderleicht ist ihnen zu entkommen. 

Daher habe ich in meinem Raumfrachter auch schon lange Waffen und Schilde ausgebaut, zugunsten von Frachtraum.  Großer fehler, denn den beiden menschlichen Piraten war ich somit hilflos ausgeliefert. Sie haben sofort meine Triebwerke zerschossen und 2 weitere Fluchtversuche sofort gekontert. Am Ende wollten sie aber nur 8 Tonnen meiner Fracht, und ich hatte 108 Tonnen geladen. Peanuts also, und wie versprochen ließen sie mich dann auch ziehen als ich die 8 Tonnen abgeworfen hatte. 

Also, immer schön vorsichtig bleiben da draußen im All


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (10. Oktober 2017)

Zur Zeit spiele ich den Sniper Elite 4 Season Pass . Was ich etwas blöd finde sind diese Grafikfehler .Hab mal im Community Hub bei Steam geguckt und in den Reviews und ich bin anscheinend nicht der Einzige mit diesem Problem.Das ist schon etwas befremdlich einen Season Pass rauszuwerfen und dann sind Grafikfehler drin die im Maingame nie waren.Auch ist komisch das der Protagonist nun plötzlich englisch redet obwohl deutsch eingestellt ist.Ich bin mir sicher das er im Hauptspiel auch deutsch geredet hatte und nicht nur englisch.............


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2017)

So, mit der Story von "Thief 4" bin ich seit gestern durch.

Fazit: War an sich nicht schlecht, fand es aber auch nicht wirklich überragend. Die Haupthandlung hat nie so richtig mitgerissen, im Gegenteil, sie wirkte auf mich eher träge bis fast schon einschläfernd. Ein Wunder dass das eigentliche Spiel davon kaum negativ beeinflusst wurde, dieses war besser, aber auch nicht völlig frei von Mängeln. Die Gegner blieben Dank ihrer Brot-KI eine nie ernst zu nehmende Bedrohung, und die vermeintlich offene Stadt hätte mehr davon gehabt wenn sie nicht in einzeln hochzuladende Bereiche gesplittert worden wäre. Ständige Ladeunterbrechungen stören immens.

Eigentlich warten noch reichlich Basso-Aufträge darauf erledigt zu werden, ob ich mich dazu noch aufraffen kann weiss ich jedoch im Moment nicht. Mal schauen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (11. Oktober 2017)

Dank dem Mass Effect Roman gebe ich Andromeda eine 2. Chance. Mal sehen.


----------



## golani79 (11. Oktober 2017)

The Nameless King is no more 

Ziemlich cooler und intensiver Bosskampf in *Dark Souls 3*
Glaub, es waren so ~10 Versuche .. einmal davon ganz knapp .. aaargh xD
Aber wenn mans dann schafft, is schon cool


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (12. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dank dem Mass Effect Roman gebe ich Andromeda eine 2. Chance. Mal sehen.


Das Game hab ich auch noch nicht ansatzweise durch. Ich denke das ist ein guter Kandidat für den Urlaub zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester. [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12] 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Oktober 2017)

Mittelerde: Schatten des Krieges 

bin gespannt ob es mir am Ende genauso viel Spaß macht wie Mordors Schatten, gehe aber fest davon aus


----------



## svd (13. Oktober 2017)

Also, ich habe gestern das erste Mal, eben aus aktuellem Anlass, "Mordors Schatten" aus dem Pile of Shame hervorgekramt.

Iiieh, die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur, Linkshänder noch dazu, gefällt mir ja überhaupt nicht. Ich mag einfach keine intuitive Belegung finden.
Ich ziehe es vor mit Maus zu zielen, sobald Fernkampf Bestandteil des Gameplays ist, aber ich werde wohl oder übel zum Gamepad greifen müssen.
An dieser Stelle kommt meist der Einwand, dass das ohnehin sein solle, weil quasi Konsolenspiel. Mag ja sein, aber auf dem PC
erwarte ich zumindest eine M+T-Steuerung, die lediglich "nicht scheiße" ist. Das geht bei anderen Konsolenports doch auch gut. 

Dann die häufigen Quick Time Events bei den Kämpfen und die, für mich, verwirrenden Einblendungen. Also, bei mir wäre "weiß" eine gedrückte Maustaste, 
nicht "schwarz". Schwarz ist keine gute Farbe um etwas hervorzuheben, finde ich. Zumindest nicht vor so schwarz-braunem Hintergrund. Naja, mal sehen, 
ob ich mich da durchbeiße. Irgendwann will ich ja auch "Sexy Shelob" sehen. 

Keine Ahnung, was WB da geritten hat. Ich vermute mal, dass Shelob und Talion ein Liebespaar sind. 
Sie so: "Tali, nenn mir drei Dinge, die du an mir magst." Er so: "Ich mag deine Augen. Und deine langen Beine. Die Haare sind auch toll."
Und deshalb, seit Talions entgültigem Tod, er ist ja in HdR nicht mehr dabei, zieht Shelob eine Form vor, die ihrem Geliebten wohl gefallen hätte.
Denn noch besser als eine Frau mit schönen Augen, Beinen und Haar ist, offensichtlich, eine Frau mit jeweils vier Paaren schöner Augen und Beinen und überall Haaren. *seufz*

edit: Okay, jetzt bin ich einigermaßen drinnen. Ich sterbe auch nicht mehr (oft) durch falsches Klicken. 
Mordor ist anfangs so einschüchternd wie Bolivien (Wildlands), da wachsen die Gegner auch ewig und so rasch nach.  Schnitt für Schnitt erweitere ich meinen Aktionsradius.
Aber irgendwie schade, dass die ganze Meuchelei, mal von den notwendigen XP abgesehen, ziemlich für den Arsch ist, weil Sisyphusarbeit und nint nachhaltig.
Macht natürlich Sinn, weil ein einzelner Geist wohl kaum ganz Mordor entvölkern kann, aber trotzdem für den Arsch.


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. Oktober 2017)

* Dead Rising 3 *
Muss das als Zombie-Fan in Deutschland vielleicht ärgerlich sein. Nicht nur fast das gesamte Franchise (außer Teil 4) steht auf dem Index, man verpasst dadurch auch richtig was. Zum einen - endlich eine deutsche Synchro - Teil 2 war ja komplett in Englisch gehalten, der Nachfolger gewinnt dafür zwar keinen Blumentopf, aber immerhin - Totalausfälle wie bei den dt. Sprechern in * Sniper - Ghost Warrior 3 * sind nicht dabei.
Wenn wir schon bei Verbesserungen sind - die Mapgröße. 
War Teil 2 noch in einem relativ engen Kaufhaus angesiedelt (eine Reminiszenz an * Dawn of the Dead * , so spielt Teil 3 in einer Kleinstadt, wodurch einfach viel mehr Fortbewegungs-Möglichkeiten, allen voran durch neue und steuerbare Fahrzeuge, entstehen.
Auch die Konstruktionsmöglichkeiten neuer Waffen wurden drastisch überarbeitet. Waren es im Vorgänger noch meist 08/15- Waffenpläne nach Schema F (Baseballschläger + Nägel =  Bäseballschläger mit Nägeln) ; klare  Ausnahme hierbei (Juwelen + Taschenlampe = Lichtschwert ), so hat im Nachfolger weit über 100 Pläne für die abgefahrensten Waffen. Auch kann der Protagonist selbige einfach so herstellen, während er im Vorgänger extra eine Werkbank aufsuchen musste. 
Storytechnisch ist es eben * Dead Rising * durch und durch - will heißen :schwarzer Humor, eine Menge Splatter und Blut, abgefahrene Charaktere und natürlich Zombrex (ein Heilmittel gegen die Zombieviren)
Soweit ziemlich unterhaltsam.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe trotz Index Dead Rising 2 bis 4 in Steam hier in Deutschland. Finde die Games sehr kurzweilig so für zwischendurch ganz nett aber nix was ich stundenlang spielen könnte. Aber dir trotzdem viel Spaß.

Spiele seit heute The Evil Within 2 und finde es in allen Aspekten besser als Teil eins vor allen Dingen fairer vom Trial and Error. Hab Teil 1 aber nie über Kapitel 3 hinaus gespielt. Dieser blöde Kettensägenmann. Egal ich denke Teil 2 werde ich durch schaffen weil es rein zieht und für mich machbar ist. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Oktober 2017)

Dank aufgeweckter Lust nach neuer Rundentaktik hab ich eben mal für knapp 3 Stunden in *Invisible Inc.* reingeschnuppert.

Uff! Was für ein Brocken. Selbst auf Beginner-Level macht das Spiel keine Gefangene. Die Bedienung und das Gameplay sind verdammt komplex, schreckt aber nicht ab, im Gegenteil.

Nur: Meine ich das nur oder geht der begonnene Spielstand komplett verloren wenn man mitten im Story-Modus eine Mission freiwillig abbricht?! Das ist ja fies. 

Muss mich da noch etwas tiefer hineinfuxen, das steht fest. Aber der Stil, der Soundtrack, das ganze Paket gefällt.  Klei eben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Ich habe trotz Index Dead Rising 2 bis 4 in Steam hier in Deutschland.



Ich auch, dafür gibt es ja VPN


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (14. Oktober 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich auch, dafür gibt es ja VPN



Dead Rising 3 brauchte ich Anfang des Jahres gar nicht mehr mit VPN aktivieren das ging ohne.Bei Teil 2 bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob ich es mit VPN aktivieren musste.  Teil 3 läuft allerdings irgendwie ruckelig. Finde das fühlt sich nie nach flüssigem Gameplay an.Kommt mir sehr buggy vor die Engine .


----------



## Rising-Evil (14. Oktober 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Teil 3 läuft allerdings irgendwie ruckelig. Finde das fühlt sich nie nach flüssigem Gameplay an.Kommt mir sehr buggy vor die Engine .



Liegt an der max Framerate von 30 FPS.
Lässt sich allerdings leicht beheben.
https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Dead_Rising_3#High_frame_rate


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (14. Oktober 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Liegt an der max Framerate von 30 FPS.
> Lässt sich allerdings leicht beheben.
> https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Dead_Rising_3#High_frame_rate



Ok Danke für die Info. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2017)

Aktuell Mass Effect Andromeda. Es ist nicht der erhoffte Meilenstein, verschenkt auch Potential. Aber für einen Verriß ist es bislang wiederum zu gut.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell Mass Effect Andromeda. Es ist nicht der erhoffte Meilenstein, verschenkt auch Potential. Aber für einen Verriß ist es bislang wiederum zu gut.



Fand ich auch. Hätten sie das Spiel mal nach dem Patch rausgebracht, der die Mimik der Charaktere verbesserte....wer weiß, vielleicht wäre der Shitstorm gar nicht soooo groß geworden. 

Ich fand die Geschichte um den Aufbruch in eine andere Galaxie einfach spannend, daher hatte ich schon viel Freude an dem Spiel. Ich hätte gerne gewusst, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Shorty484 (15. Oktober 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Fand ich auch. Hätten sie das Spiel mal nach dem Patch rausgebracht, der die Mimik der Charaktere verbesserte....wer weiß, vielleicht wäre der Shitstorm gar nicht soooo groß geworden.
> 
> Ich fand die Geschichte um den Aufbruch in eine andere Galaxie einfach spannend, daher hatte ich schon viel Freude an dem Spiel. Ich hätte gerne gewusst, wie es weiter geht.


Das Spiel wurde einfach kaputtgehypt. Die Erwartungen waren am Ende einfach zu hoch für die Entwickler. Es hatte viel Potential für eine neue Triologie.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2017)

Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Der Vor-Hype war der hauptsächliche Genickbruch. Neben der zuerst verunglückten Mimik.

Aktuell habe ich nicht viel zu meckern.


----------



## Shorty484 (15. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Der Vor-Hype war der hauptsächliche Genickbruch. Neben der zuerst verunglückten Mimik.
> 
> Aktuell habe ich nicht viel zu meckern.


Ich hasse es sowieso, wenn Spiele voher so hoch gehypt werden. Ich erwarte lieber etwas weniger und lasse mich dann positiv überraschen. Und auch ich hab Spaß an MEA.

Auf YouTube gibts derzeit tatsächlich mehrere Hater, bzw sogar Bots, die auf Videos mit dem männlichen Ryder gehen. 30 Sek nach Veröffentlichung 13 Aufrufe und 13 Dislikes. Einfach nur krank.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2017)

So sieht es aus. Und es ist traurig, daß wir den Quarianer-Archen-DLC aus diesen Gründen nie sehen werden. Der hätte sicher enorm Potential gehabt.

Wenn ich da an den Shadow-Broker DLC denke....


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Oktober 2017)

Tja, ich fand ja ME:A absolut grässlich - und zwar nicht wegen der Gesichtsanimationen, sondern wegen Story, Dialogen, Quest-Struktur, Open-World-Mechanik und so weiter ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde zwar nicht soweit gehen und das Spiel als grässlich bezeichnen.
Aber ich stimme Peter zu, dass das Spiel deutliche Probleme vor allem bei Story, Weltdesign (neue Galaxie, trotzdem kaum Gefühl der Fremde) und der Open-World hat, nicht bei den ständig vorgehaltenen Animationen.
Das sind halt auch Dinge, die sich nicht mit Patches lösen lassen.


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2017)

[Sarkasmus] Vielleicht hätten Lootboxen das Spiel gerettet  [/Sarkasmus]

Ich habe derzeit nach gut über 20 Stunden das erste Kapitel von the Secret World Legends durch. Der Reboot ist viel besser geworden als das Original Spiel und bin Patreon in Legends weil ich Secret Worlds besass.

Ansonsten spiel ich derzeit God Eater Resurection was Teil von God Eater Rage Burst ist. Spielt sich ganz gut. JRPG mit Monster Hunter Touch. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hpb-KdJYauA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Oktober 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Tja, ich fand ja ME:A absolut grässlich - und zwar nicht wegen der Gesichtsanimationen, sondern wegen Story, Dialogen, Quest-Struktur, Open-World-Mechanik und so weiter ^^



Habs nur knapp 3 Stunden gespielt, aber das könnte ich so unterschreiben. Es war einfach zu generisch. Hat mich nicht mitgerissen, mich nicht neugierig auf die Spielwelt und deren Mechaniken gemacht.


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2017)

Sie hätten aus ME:A mehr machen gekonnt aber wenn ich die ganzen Hintergründe von ME:A gelesen hatte war es ein Wunder das das Spiel überhaupt rauskam


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich würde zwar nicht soweit gehen und das Spiel als grässlich bezeichnen.
> Aber ich stimme Peter zu, dass das Spiel deutliche Probleme vor allem bei Story, Weltdesign (neue Galaxie, trotzdem kaum Gefühl der Fremde) und der Open-World hat, nicht bei den ständig vorgehaltenen Animationen.
> Das sind halt auch Dinge, die sich nicht mit Patches lösen lassen.



Wie hättest Du das Gefühl der Fremde denn ingame "transportiert" ? Das ist wohl so ziemlich die schwierigste Lösung überhaupt. Und das Questdesign ? Ok, die Logbuchstruktur ist alles andere als übersichtlich. Da gebe ich Dir schon Recht. Aber sooo schlecht, daß man das Spiel jetzt verreißen müßte ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Sicher eher eines der schwächeren ME-Ableger. Aber trotzdem immer (meiner Meinung nach) nicht schlecht.

Das Hauptproblem sehe ich einfach darin, daß Bioware sein A-Team unbedingt an Anthem setzen mußte und die B-Liga an ME: A gearbeitet hat. Aber wie gesagt für einen direkten Verriß ist das Spiel zu gut. Hauptproblem war der Vorab-Hype. Der hat die Anspruchshaltung einfach nur in zu ungesunde Höhen geschraubt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie hättest Du das Gefühl der Fremde denn ingame "transportiert" ?



Ich würde schon mal damit anfangen, mehr als nur eine neue Alienrasse einzubauen.
90% der Interaktionen im Spiel finden mit den bekannten Rassen aus der Milchstraße statt.
Ich bin Entdecker, der rausgehen soll, neue Welten zu erkunden, treffe dort aber meist eh nur auf Asari, Turianer und Co.


----------



## Shorty484 (15. Oktober 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Tja, ich fand ja ME:A absolut grässlich - und zwar nicht wegen der Gesichtsanimationen, sondern wegen Story, Dialogen, Quest-Struktur, Open-World-Mechanik und so weiter ^^


Naja, das sind dann wohl aber eher Sachen, die nicht Deinen persönlichen Geschmack treffen, als Punkte die ein Spiel wirklich schlecht machen.

Ich finde ein Battlefield oder CoD auch grässlich, dass macht sie aber nicht zu schlechten Spielen. Ich mag nur keine Ego-Sicht, keine Schlauchlevel, keinen Multiplayer und ich hasse kurze Storys.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## i-suffer-rock (15. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich würde schon mal damit anfangen, mehr als nur eine neue Alienrasse einzubauen.
> 90% der Interaktionen im Spiel finden mit den bekannten Rassen aus der Milchstraße statt.
> Ich bin Entdecker, der rausgehen soll, neue Welten zu erkunden, treffe dort aber meist eh nur auf Asari, Turianer und Co.



Und die beiden anderen Rassen waren dann noch Humaniod. Man hätte in Andromeda mal komplett andere Sachen zeigen können. In Master of Orion z. B. traf man auf die Silicoiden als eine Lebensform die sich von Mineralien ernährt, oder auf eine aquatische Spezies wie die Trilarianer, oder die Klackons als Insektenartiges Volk


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Oktober 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Naja, das sind dann wohl aber eher Sachen, die nicht Deinen persönlichen Geschmack treffen, als Punkte die ein Spiel wirklich schlecht machen.
> 
> Ich finde ein Battlefield oder CoD auch grässlich, dass macht sie aber nicht zu schlechten Spielen. Ich mag nur keine Ego-Sicht, keine Schlauchlevel, keinen Multiplayer und ich hasse kurze Storys.



Ich hab ME1-3 geliebt ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Oktober 2017)

So, hab die Kampagnen-Einstellungen in *Invisible Inc.* nochmal angepasst. Mit deaktivierten Autoalarm-Fortschritt ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad jetzt ein wenig humaner, davor war das teilweise unschaffbar. Wenn ich die Mechaniken und Tricks besser aufgenommen hab kann ich es ja nochmals auf höherem Niveau oder im Endlos-Modus versuchen. Spaß macht es so oder so. 

Daneben spiele ich ab und an *Beat Cop*, sozusagen als weniger strategischer Ausgleich. Und Himmel, bei dem Dialog-Text-Humor könnte ich mich regelmäßig wegschmeissen. Das wechselt ständig zwischen Anzüglichkeiten und Zoten, unfassbar komischen Situationen und totalen Plem-Plem-Figuren. Gelegentlich muss ich mal nen richtig lauten Lacher unterdrücken.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2017)

Naja die Kett würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als "humanoid" bezeichnen. Und die Angaraner eigentlich auch weniger. Wenn auch von den beiden den Menschen am ähnlichsten. Wäre ein DLC gekommen wären vielleicht auch neue Rassen dazugekommen. Man mußte aber das Spiel so extrem verreißen das Bioware 0 Bock hatte den DLC fertigzustellen. Saubere Leistung. 

Substantielle Kritik ok. Aber was hier abgelaufen hat war weitaus mehr als das.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Man mußte aber das Spiel so extrem verreißen das Bioware 0 Bock hatte den DLC fertigzustellen. Saubere Leistung.



Geeeenau. Wird bestimmt keinerlei wirtschaftliche Gründe gehabt haben


----------



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2017)

Die Verkäufe von MEA waren doch nicht schlecht?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja die Kett würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als "humanoid" bezeichnen. Und die Angaraner eigentlich auch weniger. Wenn auch von den beiden den Menschen am ähnlichsten.



1. Spoiler (keine Ahnung, wie weit du schon bist)


Spoiler



Kett = Angara


2. Humanoid ist die allgemeine Bezeichnung für Spezies, die den gleichen Grundaufbau wie Menschen haben.
Also zwei Beine, zwei Arme, ein Torso, ein Kopf, aufrechter Gang. Wenn das erfüllt ist, gilt eine Spezies als humanoid.
Es geht dabei nicht darum, wie ähnlich das äußere zu einem Menschen ist.


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. Oktober 2017)

Bei "Star Trek" ist jedenfalls immer alles humanoid. Dann haben die auch alle keine Verständigungsschwierigkeiten und kommen bestens mit allen Atmosphären klar. Und da wird sich über "Alien" aufgeregt. Bei "Star Trek" gibt's überhaupt keine Helme.

Energie auf die Schilde, bitte. Ach nein, bitte doch Energie auf die Waffensysteme. Mein Gott, kann die KI das nicht entscheiden, welche Energie wohin? Kanal steht, Kapitän. Auf den Schirm. Dann haben die auch noch alle das gleiche Videosystem. Apropos Schild: Wie soll so ein Schild überhaupt mal funktionieren? Was sollte gegen Atomwaffen helfen? Eine drei Kilometer dicke Wand aus Blei eventuell. Die hat aber gleich zwei Nachteile: Sie ist erstens verdammt schwer (Treibstoff!), und zweitens sieht man dann auch nix mehr, also da ist dann nix mehr mit Ausguckfenster.

Aber naja, vielleicht bin ich zu sehr Naturwissenschaftler. Bei "ST" ging es nie um naturwissenschaftliche Akkuratesse, um mal ein foines Wort zu benutzen.


----------



## Shorty484 (16. Oktober 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab ME1-3 geliebt ^^



Ich auch, aber gerade auch der erste Teil hatte erhebliche Schwächen. Eintönige und immer wieder gleich ablaufende Nebenmissionen, teilweise strunzdumme Gegner KI, man konnte den ganzen Kampf hinter einer Deckung hocken bleiben. Der Levelaufbau ließ kaum taktisches Vorgehen zu und auch die Story wurde erst mit Teil 2 und 3 richtig genial. Die Planeten, die man frei erkunden konnte, sahen sich alle ziemlich ähnlich und auf Dauer wurde es öde, diese abzuklappern. Von der Steuerung des Mako fang ich gar nicht erst an ...


----------



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Geeeenau. Wird bestimmt keinerlei wirtschaftliche Gründe gehabt haben



Ich kann auch wie folgt argumentieren:

Hypetrain. Vorstellungen wurden untertroffen, Hatetrain, Potentielle Käufer sind abgesprungen. Ohne Hatetrain wären die Verkäufe vielleicht noch besser gewesen und die Entwickler besser gelaunt. Aber bei der Atmosphäre nach Release hätte ich als Entwickler auch keine Lust mehr gehabt. Fehler und nicht ausgeschöpftes Potential hin oder her. Aber was nach dem Release abging war nicht mehr feierlich. Bei allem Verständnis. Ein großer Teil der Gamergemeinde kann offensichtlich nur digital: Hypen oder Haten.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ein großer Teil der Gamergemeinde kann offensichtlich nur digital: Hypen oder Haten.



Zumindest derjenige Teil, der sich gerade in Herstellerforen immer so lautstark echauffiert - entweder völlig übertriebenes Jubelgeschrei, oder Weltuntergangsstimmung. 

Ich denk mir dann immer, "Get a life..."


----------



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2017)

So sieht es leider aus. Ein Zwischending gibt es nicht mehr. Klar MEA ist nicht perfekt. Nicht der erhoffte Meilenstein, aber meiner Meinung nach auch kein Totalausfall.

Klar mehr "Aliens" wären besser gewesen, keine Frage. Was mich wie gesagt ärgert ist, daß dank dieser Leute die das Spiel unmittelbar nach Release zerrissen haben der Quarianer-DLC Geschichte ist. Und das war das Addon auf das ich mich richtiggehend gefreut habe. 

Ich hoffe nur, daß Bioware und EA der Marke nach einer Pause noch einmal eine richtige Chance geben. Und dann bitte das A-Team heranlassen. Und nicht wieder die 2. Garnitur für die IP abstellen nur weil man das Topteam unbedingt für die neue Marke einsetzen will. Gebt der Marke das Beste was ihr zu bieten habt, Bioware. Es wäre schade, wenn die Marke tot wäre.


----------



## Honigpumpe (17. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So sieht es leider aus. Ein Zwischending gibt es nicht mehr. Klar MEA ist nicht perfekt. Nicht der erhoffte Meilenstein, aber meiner Meinung nach auch kein Totalausfall.



Als hätten Peter und Matthias geschrieben, "Andromeda" sei ein Totalausfall gewesen. Ich hab Dir schon hunderttausend Mal gesagt, daß Du nicht übertreiben sollst! Was hat es denn bekommen? 80? Mein Gott, das ist eine gute Wertung! Alle sind nur am Jammern, wenn nicht immer gleich die 97 gezückt wird ...


----------



## MichaelG (17. Oktober 2017)

Nein, lese doch bitte mal genau und im Zusammenhang. Ich rede doch nicht vom Review oder der Meinung von den Redakteuren hier (obwohl Peter hier einige Beiträge zu vor jetzt schon harte Worte für ME:A findet, die man in Richtung Totalausfall auslegen kann. Das Review paßt imho von der Wertung her wirklich. Da habe ich absolut nichts dagegen gesagt. Sondern allgemein von den Hatern (in den Foren, bei Youtube etc.) kurz nach dem Release. Die an ME:A keinen gute Faden gelassen haben. Bedingt durch den Hype und den nicht entsprochenen Erwartungen. Aber mal neutral und ohne Emotionen betrachtet ist ME:A zwar alles andere als perfekt aber auch alles andere als Schrott. Genau was das Review aussagt.

Viele scheinen bezüglich der Vorgänger auch ein Kurzzeitgedächtnis zu haben. Denn sooo perfekt wie jetzt immer getan wird waren weder ME 1, ME2 und auch nicht ME 3. Ich sage nur strunzdumme KI in Teil 1, Fahrverhalten Mako, Planeten scannen (Teil 2) und bei ME3 die ständigen Cutscenes und das Ende was bis auf verschiedene Farben mal böse gesagt nichts essentielles geboten hatte. Für den Verlauf zu vor war das Ende ohne große Unterschiede. Egal welche Wahl man getroffen hatte machte am Ende keinerlei Unterschied. Generell auch relativ generische Missionsstrukturen. Das einzige was mir in ME:A wirklich richtiggehend fehlt ist das Rufsystem, was man gestrichen hat. Warum man das gestrichen hat ist mir ein Rätsel. Aber die Interaktionen mit den Charakteren, die Gesprächsverläufe und die möglichen Entscheidungen sind bislang in ME:A keinen Deut schlechter als in den Vorgängern. Und halt nur 1 Alienrasse wenn man so will. Da hätte man durchaus mehr bringen können und müssen.


----------



## McDrake (17. Oktober 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Habs nur knapp 3 Stunden gespielt, aber das könnte ich so unterschreiben. Es war einfach zu generisch. Hat mich nicht mitgerissen, mich nicht neugierig auf die Spielwelt und deren Mechaniken gemacht.


Hab die Demo auch nur knappe zwei Stunden gespielt und es hat mich überhaupt nicht angesprochen. 
Liegt bei mir aber hauptsächlich an den Protagonisten, für die ich einfach keine Sympathien aufbringen kann.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Oktober 2017)

Heute ist die Version v1109 (DX9 und DX11 Beta) für *rFactor 2* erschienen. Neben einem überarbeiteten Schadensmodell, Shadern und Profilen für neue Lenkräder wurde damit auch das neue GT3 Paket veröffentlicht, das neben dem bereits bekannten McLaren 650S GT3 noch den Mercedes AMG GT3, Callaway Corvette C7 GT3, Bentley Continental GT3 und den Radical RXC Turbo GT3 (die GT3 Version kannte ich nicht einmal) enthält.

Bin gerade schon ein paar Minuten im Radical RXC Turbo GT3 auf Suzuka in der Abenddämmerung herumgecruised und er macht definitiv Spaß. Ist allerdings nicht leicht zu fahren. Der McLaren, der schon vor einigen Wochen released wurde, ist da definitiv gutmütiger. Aber es macht immer wieder Spaß, ein neues Pferd zu zähmen  

Die VR-Performance wird auch von mal zu mal besser. Die meisten Einstellungen hab ich inzwischen auf Hoch oder Maximum. Die Auflösung steht auf 1,5 fachem Supersampling, die Schatten stehen auf Mittel, das Post Processing auch (für Onlinerennen schalte ich es ganz aus, sicher ist sicher).

Gestern Abend bin ich auch noch ein Onlinerennen im USF2000 (amerikanische Einsteiger-Formelklasse) auf dem Croft Circuit in rFactor 2 gefahren. In Sachen Fahrgefühl kommt da für mich persönlich derzeit nicht viel dran. So toll RaceRoom und Project CARS 2 auch sind (Qualität schwankt bei beiden je nach Fahrzeug), aber rFactor 2, Automobilista und Assetto Corsa sind da dann doch noch eine etwas andere Liga.

Und es juckt mich jetzt doch, was *Elex* angeht. Ich bin kurz davor es zu kaufen ... so kurz! Werde ich es heute noch vor Release kaufen? Ich weiß es nicht. Lange Zeit habe ich ja nicht mehr.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (18. Oktober 2017)

Seit 19.30 ca Elex gespielt und sofort zu Hause gefühlt im Spiel. Piranha Bytes hat es wieder geschafft ein Spiel abzuliefern welches mich Abends an kühlen Feierabenden noch lange begleiten wird. Die Welt zu erforschen ist in jedem Piranha Game einfach etwas besonderes weil die Welten handgemacht sind. Das ist einfach das schöne daran im Gegensatz zu allen Elder Scrolls etc Spielen. Die Abstriche die man grafisch zu AAA Titeln macht stören überhaupt nicht wenn man sich drauf einlässt. Ich freue mich auf die vielen schönen Spaziergänge welche mich in Elex noch erwarten und bin gespannt was man noch alles entdecken kann in dieser neuen Welt. Dafür gebe ich sehr gerne mein Geld aus. Piranha macht einfach weiter so. Ich liebe es jetzt schon. [emoji173]️

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (18. Oktober 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> [...]Und es juckt mich jetzt doch, was *Elex* angeht. Ich bin kurz davor es zu kaufen ... so kurz! Werde ich es heute noch vor Release kaufen? Ich weiß es nicht. Lange Zeit habe ich ja nicht mehr.


... und? 

Für was hast du dich entschieden? 

Ich spiel seit dem Wochenende Forza 7 Ultimate Edition und das Spiel macht wirklich echt Laune, vor allem sieht es einfach grandios aus und das Fahrgefühl ist mMn auch deutlich besser als in der Demo. Einzig und allein das Schaltploppen beim Golf 7R fehlt mir ein wenig, ansonsten sind die Fahrzeuge allesamt sehr gut umgesetzt, die Cockpits grandios ausgearbeitet und der Schwierigkeitsgrad dann doch recht knackig, aber natürlich muss man den Defaultwert gehörig nach oben schrauben. 

Also ich muss MS hier echt meinen Dank aussprechen, dass diese Forza für den PC gebracht haben ... für mich das schönste Rennspiel, knüppelharte Simulation ist das natürlich nicht, ganz und garnicht, aber es macht mir trotzdem verdammt viel Spass!

Irgendwann muss ich mich mal mit der Screenshotfunktion auseinandersetzen ... Abendämmerung, Regen auf Asphalt ... das sieht schon alles echt sehr sehr gut aus!


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Irgendwann muss ich mich mal mit der Screenshotfunktion auseinandersetzen ... Abendämmerung, Regen auf Asphalt ... das sieht schon alles echt sehr sehr gut aus!



Forza hat da ja einen Fotomodus direkt im Spiel, wo man ohne Hud aus diversen Perspektiven und Einstellungen, richtig schöne Bildchen machen kann.

Hab z.B. das damit gemacht


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Oktober 2017)

... das hatte ich weiter oben schon gesehen! 

Aber ich finde gerade auch die nassen Strecken am Abend sehen echt zum verlieben aus!


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und?
> 
> Für was hast du dich entschieden?



Hab's gekauft, bin gestern aber noch nicht zum Spielen gekommen (Internet aus Holz und so). Heute Abend wird dann losgelegt.


----------



## Wynn (19. Oktober 2017)

The Secret World Legends https://secretworldlegends.com/de/

Agypten bald abgeschlossen.

Agypten wurde ungeschönt gezeigt als Land voller Konflikte. Die alten Bösen Götter haben wieder Macht und wollen in unsere Welt hinüber treten. In der ersten Zonen forschen wir den Bösen Götter Kult und kämpfen gegen Ifrits, Skorpione, Mumien, böse Geister und sontiges. Wir schliessen uns einer Guirella Einheit an die Agypten retten will und in der zweiten Zone finden wir eine versteckte alte Welt samt allen agytpischen Schutzgöttern.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Oktober 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Agypten wurde ungeschönt gezeigt als Land voller Konflikte.



Und als Land, in dem aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen alle Trabi fahren.


----------



## Basa456 (19. Oktober 2017)

Da ich leider im Moment nicht so viel Zeit habe, bin ich wieder bei Titanfall 2 gelandet


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal mit *Elex *angefangen, insgesamt ca. 3 Stunden bisher gespielt. Und mein erster Eindruck ist bisher:

- Es ist schwer
- Es ist nicht fair
- es ist unbequem
- technisch nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand

Und es gefällt mir!  Das Spiel schenkt einem erstmal nichts. Man kriegt zu Anfang praktisch überall nur auf's Maul, man levelt nur sehr langsam und es gibt zu Anfang zwar einige vorhandene, aber wenig nutzbare Ausrüstung. Erinnert mich ein bisschen an den Start von Gothic 2 Die Nacht des Raben, wo man die ersten Spielstunden auch erstmal von allem nur was auf die Fresse kriegt und erstmal rauskriegen muss, was man überhaupt machen kann.

Ich kann die Kritiken verstehen. Wer ein schnell zugängliches Hochglanz-Open World RPG sucht, wird mit Elex sicher nicht glücklich werden. Wer ein forderndes (und bestrafendes) Abenteuer in einer toll designten Spielwelt sucht und über einige Designpatzer (vor allem die Steuerung der Kämpfe ist tatsächlich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber man gewöhnt sich dran) hinwegsehen kann, sollte definitiv glücklich mit dem Spiel werden.

Zur Story kann ich bisher noch nicht sagen, aber die Richtung macht zumindest einen interessanten Eindruck. Die Grafikqualität schwankt sehr stark. Manches sieht gut aus, manches ist auf dem technischen Niveau von ca. 2005. Damit kann ich aber leben, schließlich bin ich mir sehr viel primitiveren Spielen aufgewachsen, was die Grafikqualität angeht. Grafik ist für mich sowieso nur ein zweitrangiges Element. Das Design muss stimmen und das gefällt mir bisher recht gut. Größter Schwachpunkt sind hier wohl die Texturen. Die meisten größeren Spiele kommen inzwischen mit PBR-Texturen (physikalisch korrekte Berechnung von Lichtreflexionen, je nach Material und Lichteinfall). Da kann Elex nicht einmal annähernd mithalten. Auch die Gesichter der NPCs sehen im Vergleich zu Fallout 4, The Witcher 3 oder Horizon Zero Dawn nicht besonders hübsch aus. Aber eben auch nicht allzu hässlich. Ich find's ok, wenn man bedenkt, was für ein gigantisches Spiel dieses kleine Entwicklerteam da auf die Beine gestellt hat.

Das größte Problem von Elex ist wohl die offensichtliche Zielgruppe, die ja eigentlich nicht die Zielgruppe ist. Auf den ersten Blick wirkt Elex halt wie ein Konkurrent zu den oben genannten Titeln und kann da natürlich in den meisten Punkten nicht mithalten. Zielgruppe ist hier eher die Stammkundschaft von Piranha Bytes, die seit  Gothic 1 und 2 dabei ist, und die sollte eigentlich mehr als glücklich mit dem Spiel werden. Piranha Bytes ist und bleibt halt der typische Ruhrpott "Volles Pfund auf's Maul" Entwicker und das hat sich mit Elex nochmal deutlich mehr, als mit Risen 2 und 3 gezeigt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2017)

Bin weiterhin mit "Beat Cop" - zum Arsch-Ablachen - und "Invisible Inc." - weiterhin knackig-fordernd - beschäftigt, hab aber zwischenzeitlich - da es zuletzt wieder ein neu entflammtes Thema in einigen Threads ist - "Mass Effect - Andromeda" runtergeladen und gut ne halbe Stunde angespielt.

(Nochmals ein dickes Danke schön an MichaelG für den geschenkten Key. [emoji4] )

Erster Eindruck: Nicht der Schlechteste.
Was den Look, das Art Design, das Schiffs-Interieur und die Atmo im Allgemeinen angeht fühle ich mich fast wie zuhause. Die Ryders bzw. die Crew sind auch ausreichend sympathisch und machen neugierig, wie auch die Fremden Welten.

Technisch flutsch ME-A außerordentlich gut. Keine Bugs, keine Ruckler, insgesamt sehr schön anzusehen und mit mächtig Druck in der Soundkulisse. Die Charaktere bleiben aber weiterhin suboptimal in ihrer Mimik mitsamt Lippenbewegungen präsentiert... Allein beim Auftakt wo die Hyperion mit dieser "All-Wolke" (?) kollidiert bleiben Ryder und Co. unangemessenen cool und grinsen sich trotz der Gefahr für das Leben der mehreren Tausend Mann starken Besatzung einen mächtig in den Bart. Als wenn Reisen im All totaler Kindergarten sei. 

Änderungen im Vergleich zur Shep-Trilogie mit denen ich mich noch etwas schwer tu bzw. ich mich arrangieren muss:
Kein Pausen-Modus in den Kämpfen. Der fehlt mir, denn er war gut zum Planen und Taktieren.
Und eine (aus meiner Sicht) stark überladene Steuerung / Tastenbelegung. Von meinem Vorhaben wie gewohnt mit der Tastatur-Maus-Kombi zu spielen werde ich mich wohl verabschieden und zum Gamepad greifen müssen. :-/

Naja, aber noch ist es nicht so weit. Wenn ich die erstgenannten Spiele durch hab fange ich nochmal richtig an. Und vielleicht werde sogar ich mit meinen Gewohnheiten brechen und dieses Mal den weiblichen Protagonisten spielen. 



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Oktober 2017)

RE7. Schon recht eklig ab und an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällt mir aber nach 2 Stunden besser als Evil Within mit seinen unfairen Try and Error Stellen.


----------



## Sanador (21. Oktober 2017)

Gestern Nacht *The Evil Within 2* durchgespielt.
Mein Fazit:
Tolles Spiel, das den Vorgänger in fast allen Bereichen überlegen ist. 
Wo im ersten Teil die Story wirr und schlecht erzählt war, hat der zweite Teil eine deutlich klarere Struktur und konzentriert sich überwiegend auf den Protagonisten, der einem richtig ans Herz wachsen wird.(Das Ende ist zwar kitschig, aber schön! )
Auch das allgemeine Gameplay (Schleichen, Schießen) sind mehr ausgefeilt und die Levels sind abwechslungsreicher und bringen ein bisschen Farbe mit sich, also nicht alles Grau in Braun wie noch im ersten Teil.
Nur gibt es weniger Bosse und das gesamte Spiel ist auf "Überleben" merklich einfacher geworden.

Trotzdem empfehle ich das Spielen allen, zumal bald auch Halloween ist.


----------



## McDrake (21. Oktober 2017)

Mal wieder an "*Witcher 3*" dran.
Das Game sieht auch nach einem vier (?) Monaten Pause einfach schön und stimmig aus.
Ich glaube, ich komme lange ans Ende der Hauptgeschichte...vielleicht auch nicht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Oktober 2017)

Probiere gerade *Closers* aus. Das ist ein koreanisches F2P Prügelspiel im recht modernen Anime-Look. An diesem Wochenende ist die erste westliche "Alpha". 
Soweit ich bisher gespielt habe, übrigens mit Gamepad, das ich in dem Fall klar M/T vorgezogen habe, läuft man halt von links nach rechts und verkloppt Monster. Da das Ganze online stattfindet kann man nicht nur alleine sondern auch in Gruppen antreten. Zwischendrin befindet man sich in Hub-Leveln wo man neue Missionen annimmt, seinen Charakter ausbaut usw. Es gibt fünf spielbare Charaktere (aktuell, bei Testvideos von Spieleseiten habe ich schon zehn gesehen) mit unterschiedlichen Kampfstilen. 

Macht bisher schon Laune, ist aber alleine aufgrund des Spielprinzips nichts, was ich mehr als nur zwischendurch mal eine Runde zocken würde (aber das gilt auch für andere Genres wie Sammelkartenspiele etc., und es gibt Leute, die sowas den ganzen Tag spielen können).


Apropos, wo ich das gerade über mir sehe. Ich zocke ja auch gerade Witcher 3, allerdings komme ich mit den Grafiksettings irgendwie nicht klar bzw. haben sie keine wirklichen Auswirkungen. Habe alles auf absoluten Anschlag gestellt und das Spiel scheint bei mir gefühlt (nicht gemessen) trotzdem stabil mit 60FPS zu laufen, auch denke ich, dass einige Dinge wie etwa Büsche, Haare etc. besser aussehen müssten. Ich hatte erwartet, dass ich das Spiel mit meiner 4GB Radeon R9 380 maximal mit ca. 45FPS und hohen Settings spielen kann.


----------



## Shorty484 (21. Oktober 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht *The Evil Within 2* durchgespielt.
> Mein Fazit:
> Tolles Spiel, das den Vorgänger in fast allen Bereichen überlegen ist.
> Wo im ersten Teil die Story wirr und schlecht erzählt war, hat der zweite Teil eine deutlich klarere Struktur und konzentriert sich überwiegend auf den Protagonisten, der einem richtig ans Herz wachsen wird.(Das Ende ist zwar kitschig, aber schön! )
> ...



Kann ich Dir in jedem Punkt zustimmen. So soll Survival-Horror aussehen. Zum Glück ist das Splatter-Geballer vom ersten Teil Geschichte


----------



## MichaelG (21. Oktober 2017)

Immer noch Mass Effect: Andromeda. Habe jetzt rund 50 h auf der Uhr und bin immer noch nicht zu Ende. Das Spiel ist umfangseitig ein richtiges Schwergewicht. Kann einem Verriß absolut nicht zustimmen. Dem Hype aber auch nicht. Ich denke das Review von PCGames trifft es auf den Kopf. Es ist kein Meilenstein aber auch kein Totalausfall. Es ordnet sich in die ME-Trilogie ein, die auch ihre Macken hat. Schade, daß halt der Quarianer-Archen DLC nicht mehr kommt. Ich werde jetzt jedenfalls weitermachen und Kett schnetzeln.


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Apropos, wo ich das gerade über mir sehe. Ich zocke ja auch gerade Witcher 3, allerdings komme ich mit den Grafiksettings irgendwie nicht klar bzw. haben sie keine wirklichen Auswirkungen. Habe alles auf absoluten Anschlag gestellt und das Spiel scheint bei mir gefühlt (nicht gemessen) trotzdem stabil mit 60FPS zu laufen, auch denke ich, dass einige Dinge wie etwa Büsche, Haare etc. besser aussehen müssten. Ich hatte erwartet, dass ich das Spiel mit meiner 4GB Radeon R9 380 maximal mit ca. 45FPS und hohen Settings spielen kann.



Ich habe zwischen 35-60 FPS mit meiner GTX1060 und alles auf höchster Stufe, was für so ein Game für mich ausreichend ist.
Da Zahl habe ich aber auch nur, weil ich aus Prinzip den Frame-Zähler von GF-Experience am laufen habe (jaja, für viele ists ein Müllprogi, ich finds praktisch   ).
Die Engine ist einfach ziemlich gut. Hatte mit der GTX760 eigentlich auch keine Probleme das Game zu spielen. Der Knackpunkt war da wohl V-Ram.

Zusätzlich benutze ich auch noch HD Reworked Projekt:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1qRJWZzxWfM:1699

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


https://www.nexusmods.com/witcher3/mods/1021/?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Oktober 2017)

Civ 6

Nach dem Update musste ich nun wirklich einen tieferen Blick wagen und muss sagen, dass das aufgebohrte Religionssystem sich klasse ins Spiel fügt. Als vorwiegend militärisch operierender Spieler, empfinde ich dieses System als sehr viel dynamischer und ausgereifter, da blicke ich nun doch öfter auf meine Missionar- und Priestereinheiten.
Und sehr großes Plus: Diplomatie. Man wird endlich nicht mehr so penetrant von der Agenda einer Fraktion genervt, die einzelnen Zivilisationen gehen häufiger Bündnisse untereinander und auch endlich mit dem Spieler selbst ein. Der Kriegstreibermalus wirkt sich nicht mehr so stark auf die Gegner aus und Diplomatie verkommt nicht mehr nach dem Beginn des ersten Krieges zur Farce.


----------



## golani79 (23. Oktober 2017)

* Bloodborne*

Nachdem ich mit Dark Souls 3 durch bin (DLCs spiel ich später), bin ich momentan gerade mit Bloodborne beschäftigt.
Einfach nur gut - spielerisch, atmosphärisch und auch vom Level- und Artdesign bis hin zum Soundtrack alles super stimmig!
Passt auch total zur herbstlichen Zeit finde ich, mit dem doch sehr großen Einfluss durch Lovecraft.


----------



## McDrake (24. Oktober 2017)

*Elite Dangerous: Road to Colonia*

Nach meiner Reise im RL, ist auch wieder mal der Weltraum dran.
Auf Polo Harbour gelandet. Noch eine Etappe, dann ist Colonia erreicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Weg hierhin führte mich durch ein System, welches mich an dem Roman "die drei Sonnen" erinnerte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe da allerdings keinen bewohnten Planeten entdeckt...

Dafür habe ich einen gefunden, der für die expansion der Menschheit geeignet wäre:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der hat sicherlich auch zu meinen kleinen Gewinn von ca 12 Mio Credits beigetragen.

Mal schauen, was die "letzten" Sprünge so anzubieten haben.


----------



## Shorty484 (24. Oktober 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Elite Dangerous: Road to Colonia*
> 
> Nach meiner Reise im RL, ist auch wieder mal der Weltraum dran.
> Auf Polo Harbour gelandet. Noch eine Etappe, dann ist Colonia erreicht.
> ...



Also ich glaube, wenn ich mit den ganzen anderen Titeln fertig bin, muss ich mir das Spiel doch mal ansehen.


----------



## McDrake (24. Oktober 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, wenn ich mit den ganzen anderen Titeln fertig bin, muss ich mir das Spiel doch mal ansehen.



Elite ist eher was "zwischendurch" und ich will es nicht schönreden.
Grinding at it's best

Habe vorgestern bei Witcher 3 die Hauptstory durchgespielt un das war emotional schon sehr spannend.

Elite ist für die Fantasie sehr förderlich.
Dass ich die Systeme erkundet habe interessiert wohl eigentlich niemanden.
Ich spiele Elite  weils eine Art Trucksimluator in einem lebendigen Universum ist.
Während ich hier nahe dem Zentrum, und Wochen von der Action entfernt bin, gibts Updates in Sachen Thargioden.
Bis ich wieder in der "Bubble" bin wirds wohl 2018. Vielleicht flüchten bis dann alle nach Colonia 
Aber eben das machts auch aus.

Aber falls du aber doch lust hast, bin ich für Fragen offen... habe aber selten Antworten, da ich learning by doing mache.
Und Elektrostuhl ist da ebenfalls mit der Materie betraut.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (24. Oktober 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Elite Dangerous: Road to Colonia*
> 
> Nach meiner Reise im RL, ist auch wieder mal der Weltraum dran.
> Auf Polo Harbour gelandet. Noch eine Etappe, dann ist Colonia erreicht.
> ...


Benutzt du da besondere Methoden, etwa einen Neutronenstern-Highway um die Reise zu beschleunigen?

Es sind doch insgesamt ca. 22.000 Lichtjahre bis nach Colonia. Wenn ich die Sprungweite meines Schiffes von ca. 35 LY nehme, bräuchte ich umgerechnet 628 Hyperraumsprünge um da anzukommen.


----------



## McDrake (24. Oktober 2017)

i-suffer-rock schrieb:


> Benutzt du da besondere Methoden, etwa einen Neutronenstern-Highway um die Reise zu beschleunigen?
> 
> Es sind doch insgesamt ca. 22.000 Lichtjahre bis nach Colonia. Wenn ich die Sprungweite meines Schiffes von ca. 35 LY nehme, bräuchte ich umgerechnet 628 Hyperraumsprünge um da anzukommen.



Nö, ich hab in etwa die selbe Sprrungdistanz mit meiner Asp. Ok, 2-3 Mods von den Engineers.
Die Anzahl Sprünge könnte hinkommen.
Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2017)

ME: Andromeda ist nach 90 h. Geschichte. Und ich habe „nur“ 97% Galaxie? Weil ich einige versteckte Lager ignoriert habe oder wie wird das gerechnet? Oder fehlen Nebenquests? Wobei ich alle blauen Mehrecke immer gleich mitgenommen habe. 



Spoiler



Oder hat das etwas mit den 9 Relikten zu tun von denen ich nur 3 habe? Was geschieht wenn man alle 9 hat?



Ich finde, daß das Spiel unberechtigt verrissen wurde und wird. Sicher es ist nicht perfekt. Aber alles andere als schlecht.

Klar mit den Protheanern und Reapern können
die Kett nicht ganz mithalten. Trotzdem ist es schade, daß es keine Fortsetzung gibt. Ich fand die Missionen gut, die Fraktionen durchdacht. Es gab mehrere Entscheidungen die man treffen mußte. Hätte sich vielleicht in einem Folgeteil ausgewirkt.

Auch ME 1-3 waren nicht perfekt. Ich sage nur Fahrverhalten Mako und Planeten scannen.



Spoiler



Aber was soll das mit Habitat 7 (Ryder I) ?

Ich soll durch die Blume gesprochen das Gewölbe noch einmal neu starten weil er der einzige Planet ist wo das Terraforming nicht hingehauen hat aber es gibt keine Landezone und die Mission ist nach 1 x Planet anklicken vorbei ? Kein Einsatz ? Oder ist das ein Bug ?


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2017)

*party hard* (ps4):

viel sadistischer spaß für gerade mal 3,99 euro. 
würde mich interessieren, was usk bzw bpjm zu dem spiel sagen.
vor jahren hätte party hard vermutlich noch zum skandal getaugt (in deutschland), trotz pixeloptik.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *party hard* (ps4):
> 
> viel sadistischer spaß für gerade mal 3,99 euro.
> würde mich interessieren, was usk bzw bpjm zu dem spiel sagen.
> vor jahren hätte party hard vermutlich noch zum skandal getaugt (in deutschland), trotz pixeloptik.


Nachdem "Friday The 13th" durchgewunken wurde - woran ich persönlich nie geglaubt und da eher einen Skandal erwartet hätte - ist das doch beinahe Kinderkram, zumal "Party Hard" auch mit vielen ironischen Seitenhieben spielt.

Unabhängig davon macht es aber richtig Laune, auch dank seines genialen Soundtracks. [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bertie17 (25. Oktober 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich habe zwischen 35-60 FPS mit meiner GTX1060 und alles auf höchster Stufe, was für so ein Game für mich ausreichend ist.
> Da Zahl habe ich aber auch nur, weil ich aus Prinzip den Frame-Zähler von GF-Experience am laufen habe (jaja, für viele ists ein Müllprogi, ich finds praktisch   ).
> Die Engine ist einfach ziemlich gut. Hatte mit der GTX760 eigentlich auch keine Probleme das Game zu spielen. Der Knackpunkt war da wohl V-Ram.
> 
> ...



Kann man eigentlich irgendo ingame sehen, ob die Mod wirklich "aktiv" ist? Habe sie auch runtergeladen und installiert...aber um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob ich wirklich deutliche Veränderungen sehen kann.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich irgendo ingame sehen, ob die Mod wirklich "aktiv" ist? Habe sie auch runtergeladen und installiert...aber um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob ich wirklich deutliche Veränderungen sehen kann.


Am einfachsten macht man das ja mit dem Modmanager von Nexus.
Damit lassen sich die Mods ja auch aktivieren, bzw eben deaktivieren. Dann an eines stelle gehen, an der man den unterschied sehen sollte (Wand zum Beispiel, wie im Video zu sehen).
Macht einen Screenshot und speichert. Danach Mod deaktivieren, Spielstand laden, wieder Screenshot und vergleichen. Dann sieht man, ob das Ding funktioniert.
Bin mir nicht sicher, aber dieser Mod ist hauptsächlich fürs Hauptspiel, da der letzte Zusatz da ein wenig "moderner" daher kommt.

Aber ich bin so ehrlich und sage, dass man den unterschied eigentlich nicht spürt... man weiss es einfach.
Das Spiel sieht so der so noch super aus.


----------



## Sanador (26. Oktober 2017)

*Super Mario Odyssey*
Ich konnte es heute schon im Elektroladen meines Vertrauens kaufen und hab bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon zwei Levels "durch" und das Dritte, eine Wasserwelt, angetastet.
*Nintendo* kann es einfach, denn ein so charmantes Spiel habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen! Das Charakterdesgin, die Farbgebung und die Musikuntermalung sind klasse.
Auch das Gameplay kann überzeugen, das Übernehmen von Gegner und Gegenständen geht flott von der Hand und ergänzt sich sehr gut zum Jump 'n' Run Genre-König.


----------



## McDrake (26. Oktober 2017)

Der erste Mario-Titel seit Galxay, der mich wieder interessiert.
(Ja, neben Telltalegames kann ich auch recht wenug mit Mariokart anfangen... voll der Aussenseiter, ich weiss)


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (27. Oktober 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Elite ist eher was "zwischendurch" und ich will es nicht schönreden.
> Grinding at it's best
> 
> Habe vorgestern bei Witcher 3 die Hauptstory durchgespielt un das war emotional schon sehr spannend.
> ...


Ich habe Elite mal in einem Steam Sale günstig gekauft. Gibt es Missionen und eine Story oder fliegt man einfach so durchs All und handelt und kämpft nur für stetig bessere Ausrüstung? Würde es nach Wolfenstein 2 mal installieren.  

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (27. Oktober 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Ich habe Elite mal in einem Steam Sale günstig gekauft. Gibt es Missionen und eine Story oder fliegt man einfach so durchs All und handelt und kämpft nur für stetig bessere Ausrüstung? Würde es nach Wolfenstein 2 mal installieren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


Eigentlich spielt mans wie ein Trucksimulator. Was daran spannend ist, weiss ich eigentlich auch nicht so genau 

Man kann "normal" handeln, also Ware da günstig kaufen, dort teuer. Ähnlich verhält es sich beim Erzabbau.
Allerdings sind Missionen meist lukrativer. Die findet man am Anschlagbrett. Auch da gibts natürlich Waren- oder Pertransporte, Bergbau- und Kopfgeld missionen...
Mit dem Zusatz "Horizon" hat man ein wenug mehr Abwechslung, da man damit auf bestimmten Planeten und Monden landen kann.
Mit dem Geld rüstet man sein Schiff auf (ja nach Geschmack, welche Missionen man mag) oder kauft gleich ein neues Schiff.
Aber dabei immer darauf achten, dass man genug Fekd für due Versicherung hat, sonst ist das Schiff bei einem "Tod" weg. Grade wenn man sich endlich ein neues Schiff geleistet und aufgerüstet hat, kann das vorkommen. 
Interessant sind Community-Ziele, bei denen alle Spieler zusammen was erreichen sollen. Je mehr man zu den jeweiligen Zielen beiträgt (in Prozent), desto mehr Entlohnung bekommt man. Dazu haben erreichte Ziele oft auch Einfluss auf das Gesammtspiel (neue Stationen, neue Waffen werden erforscht, etc.
Aber eine Einzelspieler-Kampagne gibts nicht.

Die Hintergrundgeschichte recht komplex. 
Und der Spieleistieg ist happig. Die Steuerung nicht "Casual". Dad Game ist definitiv nicht für jedermann. Es kann sehr repetetiv sein. Man könnte sagen, dass es ein Grinder ist. Aber due Galaxie ist halt hübsch gestaltet


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. Oktober 2017)

*Dirt Rally*

Ich muss ja zugeben, dass meine Spielstunden in dem Teil noch nicht so üppig sind. Aber es macht wirklich Spaß mit der Handbremse um die Kehren zu zirkeln  Für die Einstellungen ( u.a. Gamma) sollte man sich etwas Zeit nehmen.  Lohnt sich 
Das Fahrgefühl ist, trotz eines  gewissen Rest "Schwammigkeit" mMn  gelungen


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (27. Oktober 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Eigentlich spielt mans wie ein Trucksimulator. Was daran spannend ist, weiss ich eigentlich auch nicht so genau
> 
> Man kann "normal" handeln, also Ware da günstig kaufen, dort teuer. Ähnlich verhält es sich beim Erzabbau.
> Allerdings sind Missionen meist lukrativer. Die findet man am Anschlagbrett. Auch da gibts natürlich Waren- oder Pertransporte, Bergbau- und Kopfgeld missionen...
> ...


Ich bin Eher der Egoist. Alleine chillig durchs All fliegen, Geld scheffeln durch cleveren Handel und zur Not Leute abschießen um ihnen wertvolle Dinge zu klauen. Falls das möglich ist. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, wenn ich mit den ganzen anderen Titeln fertig bin, muss ich mir das Spiel doch mal ansehen.



Also dann irgendwann mal mit 70 wenn Du in Rente bist.


----------



## McDrake (27. Oktober 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Ich bin Eher der Egoist. Alleine chillig durchs All fliegen, Geld scheffeln durch cleveren Handel und zur Not Leute abschießen um ihnen wertvolle Dinge zu klauen. Falls das möglich ist. Ich
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


Ich bin auch nicht gesellig. Was glaubst Du, wievele andere Spieler ich auf dem langen Weg nach Colonia gesehen habe?

Da werd ich wohl voll gestresst, wenn ich wieder in die Bubble komme.

Macht man aber mal bei einem Community-Ziel mit, ists manchmal schon ziemlich cool, wenn dutzende von Schiffen auf einer Art Strasse zu der bestimmten Station fliegen und da dann der Verkehr schon mal zu Stausituationen führt.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Oktober 2017)

Mario Oddysey auf der Switch


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (27. Oktober 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht gesellig. Was glaubst Du, wievele andere Spieler ich auf dem langen Weg nach Colonia gesehen habe?
> 
> Da werd ich wohl voll gestresst, wenn ich wieder in die Bubble komme.
> 
> Macht man aber mal bei einem Community-Ziel mit, ists manchmal schon ziemlich cool, wenn dutzende von Schiffen auf einer Art Strasse zu der bestimmten Station fliegen und da dann der Verkehr schon mal zu Stausituationen führt.



So lange das die Ausnahme und nicht die Regel ist mach ich sowas gerne mit. Klingt spannend und ich sollte Elite doch mal demnächst installieren und reinschauen.Gut das ich es mal in einem Steam Sale geschossen habe. Danke für die ausführlichen Infos dazu.


----------



## MrFob (27. Oktober 2017)

Elex, inzwischen bin ich bei ca. 8 Stunden Spielzeit, bin aber super langsam, habe gerade mal Goliet und die Umgebung erkundet und bin Stufe 4. Habe aber super viel Spass mit dem Spiel bisher.

Ich spiele auf leicht, wegen der Furore um den Schwierigkeitsgrad und ich kann verstehen, dass Leute, die hoeher angefangen haben vielleicht nicht damit klarkommen. PB haette wirklich noch einen leichteren Schwierigkeitsgrad daruntersetzten sollen. Mir kommt das Spiel auf leicht ungefaehr so vor wie auf Gothic 2 DNdR Niveau, was ich als angenehm schwer empfinde und ein Stolz-Problem habe ich auch nicht damit, so ein Spiel auf leicht zu stellen, passt fuer mich also alles. Kampfmaessig bin ich eigentlich eher noch Stufe 1. Habe erstmal Geschicklichkeit und Intelligenz gesteigert um mir die Schloesserknacken and Chemie Perks zulegen zu koennen. Renne also noch mit der Axt vom Anfang herum. Ich habe zwar in Goliet schon ein krasses Schwert gefunden, das braucht aber Staerke 60, da kann ich noch lange warten, selbst jetzt, da ich Elex Traenke herstellen kann. Ausserdem will ich sowieso eher auf Fernkampf gehen, was glaube ich gerade den Anfang etwas schwerer macht. 
Also schleiche ich weiter erstmal durch die Stadt, klaue mir zusammen was geht und mache moeglichst viele Quests die keine Kaempfe erfordern.

Das coolste Erlebnis hatte ich gestern Abend kurz vor Ende meiner Session. Bin in eine Banditenlager gestolpert und hatte es auf einmal mit 6 oder 7 Banditen zu tun. Bin also weg gerannt und habe die Banditen in die Naehe eines Unholds gelockt, der da rgendwo rumstand. Dem daraus folgenden Kampf konnte ich dann in aller Seelenruhe zuschauen. Nachdem der Unhold alle Banditen erledigt hatte bin ich hin geschlichen, habe die Leichen gepluendert, dann ab in deren Lager, wo ich den letzten verbleibenden Banditen dann noch selber umgehauen habe und danach konnte ich das ganze Lager pluendern, wo ich auch einen ziemlich guten Schild abgestaubt habe. Haha, nach dieser Aktion kam ich mir so richtig gerissen vor. Leider habe ich halt die XP fuer die Banditen nicht bekommen aber das war es mit wert, so laeuft das halt in der Postapokaplypse. 

Erkunden macht richtig viel Spass. Immer genau dann, wenn man per Jetpack und klettern einen Ort erreicht hat, der nicht ganz einfach zugaenglich ist findet man dort auch was cooles, entweder Ausruestung, oder vielleicht ein Tagebuch oder Audiolog. Da hat PB bei der Platzierung der Items und der Gestaltung der Welt nochmal so richtig gezeigt was sie drauf haben. Kein Vergleich zu den bloeden random lootboxen und recht langweiligen Wuestenlandschaften eines Mass Effect: Andromeda. Ich wuerde sagen, sogar CDPR koennte sich in der Hinsicht noch eine Scheibe von PB abschneiden.

Bisherige Negativ-Punkte: Mir gefaellt nicht, dass einmalige Dialogoptionen (zu denen man also nicht mehr spaeter zurueck kann) durch Skills freigeschaltet werden muessen. Das mag spaeter im Spiel vielleicht Sinn machen, gerade in Goliet, wo man am Anfang ist, bevor man ueberhaupt die Chance hatte irgendwas gross aufzuleveln ist es aber mMn irgendwie bloed, dem Spieler hier Optionen mehr oder weniger direkt zu verweigern.

Und natuerlich muessen sie die Sache mit den Attributswerten, die ja zur Zeit so heftig diskutiert wird klaeren. keine Ahnung was da abgeht, aber entweder muessen sie die Mechanik patchen oder halt die Texte anpassen, je nachdem was sie denn nun wollten. Sollte aber ja innerhalb der naechsten Woche oder so zu beheben sein, klingt fuer mich nach nem sehr einfachen Patch. Aber wie gesagt, wie auch immer es nun ist, der Schwierigkeitsgrad auf leicht passt fuer mich im Moment ziemlich gut.

Abgesehen von diesen 2 klitzekleinen Punkten habe ich im Moment wirklich sehr viel Spass mit Elex und es ist eigentlich bisher genau das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Shorty484 (27. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Also dann irgendwann mal mit 70 wenn Du in Rente bist.


Na klar, als Rentner hat man ja Zeit XD

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Oktober 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Das coolste Erlebnis hatte ich gestern Abend kurz vor Ende meiner Session. Bin in eine Banditenlager gestolpert und hatte es auf einmal mit 6 oder 7 Banditen zu tun. Bin also weggerannt und habe die Banditen in die Naehe eines Unholds gelockt, der da rgendwo rumstand.



Ich hab schon viele Erfahrungsberichte von Elex-Spielern gelesen und gefühlt jeder zweite beschreibt diese Szene. Ich nehme an, PB hat den Unhold extra so nahe am Banditenlager platziert. Die kennen ja ihre Pappenheimer ^^


----------



## MrFob (27. Oktober 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab schon viele Erfahrungsberichte von Elex-Spielern gelesen und gefühlt jeder zweite beschreibt diese Szene. Ich nehme an, PB hat den Unhold extra so nahe am Banditenlager platziert. Die kennen ja ihre Pappenheimer ^^



Haha, na dann bin ich froh, dass ich ungespoilert ins Spiel gegangen bin.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Oktober 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Zusätzlich benutze ich auch noch HD Reworked Projekt


Ah, danke für den Hinweis, habe ich jetzt auch mal installiert.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2017)

Aktuell AC Origins. Mann ich liebe das Spiel. Hat sogar das Potential besser zu werden als die Ezio-Teile.

Bis auf einen kurzen Hinweis nach der ersten Reise habe ich nichts vom Shop mitbekommen und auch nichts gekauft.

Selbst der Neuzeitpart hat Potential und könnte wie der in  Desmonds Ära werden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Oktober 2017)

Spiel gerade auch mal in Origins rein und ich bin wirklich positiv überrascht.
Das Traversing ist so viel besser und nicht mehr so clunky wie früher.


Was mir aber auch aufgefallen ist, Bayek hat offenbar Hände aus Stahl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solche Details regen mich immer auf, weil es so leicht vermeidbare Dinge sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spiel gerade auch mal in Origins rein und ich bin wirklich positiv überrascht.
> Das Traversing ist so viel besser und nicht mehr so clunky wie früher.
> 
> 
> ...


Sandgegerbte Kämpferhände. Die alte Ägypter waren härter im Nehmen als wir Spieler, die schon von etwas Daddeln blasen an den Speckfingern bekommen. ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Oktober 2017)

Ha! Bei genau diesem Seil hatte ich den Gedanken auch. 

Ansonsten bin ich in Siwa fertig und bin gerade das erste Mal in der Gegenwart. Ich bin auch sehr, sehr angetan von Origins. Das Setting ist super, vom Shop merke ich gar nichts, mit Schleichen komme ich super weiter und Bayek ist mir sehr sympathisch, was ich so erstmal nicht gedacht hatte. 

Die Geschichte ja auch nicht ohne bislang. Heidewitzka. Das ist ja noch tragischer als bei Altaïr.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2017)

Mit welchem Level bist Du aus Siwa raus? Habe Stufe 8. Im Umfeld gibts aber nur Aufträge ab Lvl. 10.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich war ebenfalls Level 8. Einen Ort musste ich auslassen, weil da Gegner mit einem Totenkopf waren, ansonsten habe ich in dem Gebiet alle Quests gemacht und schätze geborgen. Da ist mir auch keins mit Level 10 aufgefallen. 
In den Gebieten drumherum er ich noch nicht. 

Senu finde ich übrigens auch noch super. Irgendwie niedlich, wie sie und Bayek sich begrüßen beim Wiedersehen. [emoji6]
Die Äpfel bei den Zielübungen im Rückblick waren auch knuffig. 
Und dann ging es weiter....


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (27. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell AC Origins. Mann ich liebe das Spiel. Hat sogar das Potential besser zu werden als die Ezio-Teile.
> 
> Bis auf einen kurzen Hinweis nach der ersten Reise habe ich nichts vom Shop mitbekommen und auch nichts gekauft.
> 
> Selbst der Neuzeitpart hat Potential und könnte wie der in  Desmonds Ära werden.



Ist dieser Animus Gegenwarts Anteil immer noch so groß wie früher oder eher so 1% ? Das hat mich immer voll rausgerissen aus diesen genialen geschichtlichen Settings wenn man plötzlich im Animus in der Gegenwart aufwacht Das können sie ruhig ganz streichen denn ich finde diese Szenen einfach nur deplatziert in diesen Spielen.
Momentan bin ich bei 112 Minuten Wolfenstein 2. Noch keine Kugel verschossen und jeden Gegner per Nahkampf,fast immer mit Beil gekillt. Mal sehen ob ich das bis zum Abspann so überlebe. Drohnen mit Wurfmesser anlocken und dann drauf klopfen.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2017)

Naja bin gerade kurz nach der Abreise aus Siwa. Kurz zu vor kam der erste Gegenwartspart. Gefühlt ist der Abstand größer als früher.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Oktober 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bayek ist mir sehr sympathisch, was ich so erstmal nicht gedacht hatte.



Ich hoffe er behält den Bart, oder man hat die Option dazu.
In der Version finde ich ihn deutlich sympathischer.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich hoffe er behält den Bart, oder man hat die Option dazu.
> In der Version finde ich ihn deutlich sympathischer.



Stimme voll und ganz zu: der Bart muss bleiben. 

Puh, im ersten Gegenwartsteil gibt es erstmal eine Menge zu lesen. 
Aber Layla scheint auch ganz interessant zu sein...mal schauen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2017)

PS: Was mir auch sehr gefällt: Keine 100% Sync mehr. Und vor allen Dingen freie Bewegung. Keine künstlichen Wände/Grenzen. 

Auch wenn ich dadurch ausversehen etwas zu früh den Boss in Siwa gekillt habe (Stealth). War zu dem Zeitpunkt eigentlich noch auf der Suche nach 2 von 5 Priestern und einem Schatz. Habs aber nachgeholt. [emoji4]

Das Kampfsystem ist neu aber genial.


----------



## Honigpumpe (28. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab Schwierigkeiten in "Origins", mal Aufgaben zu finden, die zu meinem Level passen. Irgendwas hab ich wohl falsch gemacht. Bin mit Level 8 nach Alexandria. Ich glaube nicht, daß das so gedacht ist, aber in Siwa finde ich keine Aufgaben mehr. Was hab ich denn übersehen?

Vorläufiges Fazit: Ja, es ist Mainstream, ja, es ist Popcorn, aber man bekommt schon einiges geboten. Wenn man sich so blöd anstellt wie ich, ist es auf "Normal" auch ordentlich schwierig. Ich bin zufrieden und gebe schonmal eine Kaufempfehlung ab.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich hab Schwierigkeiten in "Origins", mal Aufgaben zu finden, die zu meinem Level passen. Irgendwas hab ich wohl falsch gemacht. Bin mit Level 8 nach Alexandria. Ich glaube nicht, daß das so gedacht ist, aber in Siwa finde ich keine Aufgaben mehr. Was hab ich denn übersehen?



Bevor man in Alexandria ankommt, durchquert man doch noch zwei Gebiete. 
Da gibt es genug zu tun. 
Ich hab Alexandria dann mit Level 13 oder 14 betreten.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Oktober 2017)

Bei Origins habe ich nach gut fünf Stunden den „Assassin‘s Creed“-Schriftzug gesehen. Das fängt also erst jetzt richtig an. 
Nachdem ich Unity und Syndicate (letzteres mochte ich aber eigentlich) noch nicht beendet habe, weil die Luft etwas raus war, reißt mich Origins wieder ziemlich mit. 

Das Setting ist einfach sehr, sehr stimmig und lädt zum Erkunden ein. 
Das sind so kleine Details, wie Schriftstücke an abgelegenen Orten, dass Leichen Geier anlocken und der Horizont von der Hitze verzerrt ist, wenn man über die Dünen zu einem weiter entfernten Ort schaut. 

Gibt es im Spiel eigentlich Fata Morganas? Bin gerade durch die Wüste im zweiten Gebiet geritten und sah plötzlich bunte Blumen und eine Figur (ich nehme an, es war Khemu), die sich auflösten, als ich dorthin ritt. 

Und ich liebe wieder einmal das Rüstungsdesign. Bayek trägt zur Zeit die Rüstung eines persischen Prinzen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Oktober 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und ich liebe wieder einmal das Rüstungsdesign. Bayek trägt zur Zeit die Rüstung eines persischen Prinzen.



Hmm, die Outfits gefallen mir bisher nicht so wirklich.
Trage daher noch immer das Standard-Outfit.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Oktober 2017)

Die ohne Nippel finde ich sehr ansehnlich.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Oktober 2017)

Zu den Outfits sage ich nur: Badehandtuch ohne Kopfbedeckung. Beste Montur im ganzen Spiel


----------



## Honigpumpe (28. Oktober 2017)

Mir gefallen die Oben-ohne-NPCinnen ... Dafür hätte ich Ubisoft eigentlich zu prüde gehalten ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Oben-ohne-NPCinnen ... Dafür hätte ich Ubisoft eigentlich zu prüde gehalten ...


Wie kommst du darauf?
Bezüglich Nacktheit hat sich Ubisoft schon seit Jahren nicht geniert. Denke mal an die dralle Citra aus "Far Cry 3". Oder an einige weibliche NPCs älterer ACs.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Bezüglich Nacktheit hat sich Ubisoft schon seit Jahren nicht geniert. Denke mal an die dralle Citra aus "Far Cry 3". Oder an einige weibliche NPCs älterer ACs.



In Far Cry Primal sind einige Frauen auch barbusig rumgelaufen, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> In Far Cry Primal sind einige Frauen auch barbusig rumgelaufen, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere.


Dazu kann ich mich noch nicht äußern, Spiel liegt noch unausgepackt im Schrank. Die verdammte Pile of Shame... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (28. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich mich noch nicht äußern, Spiel liegt noch unausgepackt im Schrank. Die verdammte Pile of Shame...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



"Primal" ist besser als sein Ruf. Ich fand das tatsächlich ganz witzig mit dem Steinzeitsprech. Und dieser Daniel Düsentrieb aus der Steinzeit hat mich ordentlich zum Lachen gebracht, da hat Ubisoft mal Humor bewiesen.

Ach, das ist ja fürchterlich, dieses "Origins", ich kann mich überhaupt nicht losreißen. Das ist ja noch schlimmer als "WoW", und das war ja schon, wir erinnern uns, "das Crack-Kokain der Computerspiele". Ich mach Schluß für heute, irgendwann muß man ja auch mal was essen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2017)

AC Origins ist mein neuer Gral. Geillll. Und FC Primal finde ich auch gut. Auch wenn die Mechaniken auf FC 3/4 aufbauen passen diese wie Topf auf Deckel.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin gerade mit Episode 2 von *Life is Strange Before the Storm* fertig geworden (hab irgendwie den Release total verpennt, aber besser spät als nie).

Jede Sorge, dass die Prequel Episoden dem Originalspiel nicht das Wasser reichen können, ist inzwischen verflogen. Abgesehen von einigen technischen Dingen (ein paar Animationen und Texturen, vor allem die Tiefenunschärfe und die "Kantenglättung") gefällt es mir bisher richtig gut. Vor Release hatte ich ein wenig Sorge, dass die neuen Entwickler evtl. nicht den Spirit einfangen können, die neuen Synchronsprecher schlecht wären und das Spiel Chloes Faszination für Rachel nicht würde einfangen können. Keine dieser Sorgen hat sich für mich bewahrheitet. Der Soundtrack gefällt mir auch richtig, richtig gut.

Ich kann es kaum abwarten, bis Episode 3 kommt, auch wenn das schon wieder bedeutet, dass das Spiel (bis auf die Bonusepisode mit Max) schon wieder vorbei ist.

Ein paar Gedanken zum Prequel bisher:

Spoiler zum Hauptspiel (Season 1):



Spoiler



Im Spiel gibt es zwar viele traurige Momente, wo man Chloes Schmerz, Wut und Resignation irgendwie nachfühlen kann, aber es gibt auch schöne Momente. Aber über allem liegt dieser drohende Schatten, diese Grundtraurigkeit, da man als Spieler des Hauptspiels weiß, dass Rachel und Chloe beide nur noch wenige Jahre zu Leben haben und beide kein "schönes" Ende finden. Und Chloes schreibt die ganze zeit in ihre Tagebuch als wäre es eine imaginäre Max. Und während Max im Hauptspiel noch viel Zeit mit Chloe verbringen kann, wird Chloe sterben, bevor sie überhaupt erfährt, dass Max zurück in Arcadia Bay ist. Traurig ... wirklich eine traurige Geschichte. Warum mag mal solche traurigen Geschichten?



Spoiler zu Before the Storm bis einschl. Episode 2:



Spoiler



Auch wenn die Freundschaft/Beziehung  von Chloe und Rachel definitiv das Hauptthema in Before the Storm sind, finde ich auch die Nebengeschichten immer interessanter. Damon Merrick, Drew und sein Vater. Nathan tut mir hier auch wieder tatsächlich irgendwie Leid. Wer so einen Vater hat, kann auch nur so verkorkst werden, wie er. Dann noch die Eltern von Chloe, ihre Mutter (tatsächlich hab ich diesen Cliffhanger irgendwie ein wenig vorausgeahnt) und was hat Frank damit zutun? Immerhin war Sera bei Frank im Wohnwagen und im Hauptspiel fanden Chloe und Max heraus, dass Rachel auch eine Art Beziehung mit Frank hatte, von der Chloe überhaupt nichts wusste. Hatte das evtl. auch etwas mit ihrer richtigen Mutter zutun? Hat sie Frank evtl. sogar nur Gefühle vorgespielt, um z. B. mehr über ihre Mutter herauszufinden? Bin gespannt, wie das Ganze weiter geht.



Und Franks Schrank war natürlich voll mit Bohnen ("I was eatin' those beans!"  ).


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin auch völlig begeistert und ertappe mich manchmal bei dem Gedanken, ob mit BtS vielleicht sogar ein Stückchen besser gefällt.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Spoiler zum Hauptspiel (Season 1):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ja, es ist bitter, ständig dieses Schicksal im Hinterkopf zu haben.
Aber ich finde es auf der anderen Seite auch unheimlich genial, wie gut dieses Spiel in meinen persönlich Kanon passt.
Das Ende wo Chloe sterben muss, ist für das richtige Ende. Für mich war klar, dass das Universum ihren Tod vorbestimmt hat und das immer und immer wieder zu verändern nur schlimme Folgen haben kann.
Jetzt stelle ich mir vor, dass das Universum einfach nur Chloe und Rachel im Tode vereinen will, weil ihre Beziehung so besonders war.
Ich weiß, schnulzig, mir aber wurst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> AC Origins ist mein neuer Gral. Geillll. Und FC Primal finde ich auch gut. Auch wenn die Mechaniken auf FC 3/4 aufbauen passen diese wie Topf auf Deckel.



Was Ubisoft ja wirklich großartig drauf hat: Sie können wunderschöne Welten basteln, in denen man sich gerne aufhält. Auch Far Cry Primal war teilweise unfassbar schön. Gerade bei Nacht hatte das so eine grandiose Atmosphäre  



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> In Far Cry Primal sind einige Frauen auch barbusig rumgelaufen, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere.



Nicht nur das, die konnte man auch bei intimeren Dingen treffen.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich bin auch völlig begeistert und ertappe mich manchmal bei dem Gedanken, ob mit BtS vielleicht sogar ein Stückchen besser gefällt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob es mir besser gefällt, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Ist aber auf jeden Fall ne würdige Fortsetzung. Nach dem Hauptspiel wollte ich eigentlich nichts mehr zu Life is Strange sehen, weil ich die Geschichte für abgeschlossen hielt (was im Grunde ja auch so war) und ich fand, dass jede Form von Fortsetzung nur wie zu wenig Butter auf zu viel Brot verstrichen wäre. Aber da hab ich mich wohl geirrt. Da ist definitiv noch Butter übrig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2017)

Heute war mein richtiger Start in "Mass Effect: Andromeda". Puh, allein die Einleitung (einschließlich Tod des Pathfinders) hat mich bis eben ganze 2 Stunden Spielzeit gekostet. Was teils auch am neuen Kampfsystem und den einigen Malen die ich hopps gegangen bin lag. Ich vermisse die alte Art in die Gefechte zu gehen, mit Pausieren und Dirigieren. Die Kämpfe hier sind mir zu hektisch, das Befehligen der Team-Mitglieder verläuft auch nicht so sauber... Jedenfalls alles andere als intuitiv wenn man es mit Gamepad spielt. 3rd-Person-Shooter-Gameplay wie hier mit Controller ist einfach nicht mein Ding. [emoji52] 

Naja, werde mich wohl oder übel damit abfinden bzw. mich weiter einarbeiten müssen. Nachteil für Andromeda, die Shepard-Reihe war da wesentlich zugänglicher und von der Tastenbelegung noch übersichtlich genug um bei Tastatur+Maus bleiben zu können.

Ansonsten ist der Einstieg gar nicht übel.  Frostbite sieht mal wieder sehr gut aus, ein sehr dynamischer Sound, solide Lokalisation, Inszenierung kann sich sehen lassen. Und blende ich das hinlänglich bekannte Mimik-Ploblem gewisser Protagonisten aus kann ich sonst bisher keine Fehler, Bugs oder Performance-Probleme feststellen. Gut, etwas verfrühte Feststellung vielleicht, wo ich gerade mal bei der Nexus angekommen bin. Die Lust mehr zu sehen, mehr zu entdecken, ist aber da.



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2017)

Mit Maus+Tastatur geht ME: A prima.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mit Maus+Tastatur geht ME: A prima.


Habs damit auch vorab probiert, mir ist die Tastaturbelegung hier allerdings etwas überladen. ME1-3 kam mit weniger aus. [emoji52] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2017)

Einige Tasten braucht man nur selten. Ich habe im Prinzip gefühlt nur 60% gebraucht. Habe bei mir auch nur auf Soldat+Tech getrimmt. Biotik habe ich außen vor gelassen.

Werde wohl nach Origins noch einmal nach Andromeda zurückkehren. 

Ich kann den Verriß nicht verstehen. Gut, ME: A ist nicht perfekt. Aber alles andere als schlecht.

Und wegen Hektik: Jepp, MEA ist schneller als die alten Teile und auch vertikal. Aber man kann aus der Deckung heraus den Gegner oft bequem ausschalten.

Meine Hauptwaffe neben den Fähigkeiten ist das Präzisionsgewehr. Danach das Sturmgewehr mit Diopter. Da kann man bei den Camps die Feinde schön aus der Ferne ausknipsen. [emoji4]

Was unübersichtlich ist ist der Questhub. Da sucht man sich manchmal nach Missionen tot.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und blende ich das hinlänglich bekannte Mimik-Ploblem gewisser Protagonisten aus kann ich sonst bisher keine Fehler, Bugs oder Performance-Probleme feststellen.



Du spielst doch sicher die gepatchte Version, da sind die Mimik-Probleme eigentlich nicht mehr so schlimm. Das war mal viel grausiger.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Du spielst doch sicher die gepatchte Version, da sind die Mimik-Probleme eigentlich nicht mehr so schlimm. Das war mal viel grausiger.


Ist schon richtig. Aber die Lippenbewegungen - und darauf achte ich in Dialogen galt ziemlich genau - sehen nach wie vor zu unnatürlich aus. Das war selbst in ME1-3 besser anzusehen.
Und allgemein ist die Ausdrucksfähigkeit von Ryder nicht die Beste. Ich sah in ihrem Gesicht keine Trauer um ihren Dad, keine Angst als die Hyperion gegen dieses All-Wolke crashte,... Die hat in 80% der Fälle ein Allways-Sunshine-Lächeln im Gesicht. Das ist mir zu strange... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Einige Tasten braucht man nur selten. Ich habe im Prinzip gefühlt nur 60% gebraucht. Habe bei mir auch nur auf Soldat+Tech getrimmt. Biotik habe ich außen vor gelassen.
> 
> Werde wohl nach Origins noch einmal nach Andromeda zurückkehren.
> 
> ...


Meine Kritik ist nicht als Veriss zu verstehen. Es gibt Dinge daran mit den ich mich schwer tu bzw. dir mir ein wenig missfallen, in anderen Punkten weiss es mich widerum zu überzeugen.

Ich muss mich wohl einfach an den Gewohnheiten von den Shep-Teilen lossagen, auch wenn es nicht leicht ist.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2017)

Du warst mit Verriß auch nicht gemeint. 

Mir ging es anfangs ähnlich wie Dir. Ich habe mich dann aber sukzessive arrangiert und mittlerweile finde ich MEA zwar anders als die Trilogie, deshalb aber nicht zwingend schlechter. Mimik mal außen vor. Die war ein Fehlgriff, keine Frage.


----------



## linktheminstrel (30. Oktober 2017)

habe gestern metroid: samus Returns durchgespielt. Fazit: sehr gutes Remake eines überholungsbedürftigen spiels, das eigentlich alle mankos der vorlage gut ausmärzt (karte, Steuerung, wechsel der waffen, Soundtrack) und mit neuen Elementen versetzt, v.a. das freie zielen finde ich eine echte Bereicherung.
mir persönlich fehlte leider ein bisschen die Personifizierung von samus, die mir v.a. in Fusion sehr gut gefallen hat. in am2r gab es wenigstens die log-einträge, wo samus die Umgebungen beschreibt. 
alles in allem ist samus Returns aber das, was Zero Mission für den ersten teil war. ein sinnvolles, rundum gelungenes remakeund auch einer der besten Vertreter des Genres metroidvania der letzten jahre, wo ich persönlich nur shantae & the pirate's curse und am2r gleichstellen würde. (ich möchte erwähnen, dass ich hollow Knight und owlboy noch nicht gespielt habe)

zuem bin ich natürlich fleißig an Mario odyssey dran, mitlerweile in der 5. welt angelangt und bis jetzt doch sehr angetan vom spiel. die bosskämpfe könnten etwas schwerer sein, aber ansonsten ist es bis jetzt ein verdammt spaßiges und vielseitiges j'n'r.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Oktober 2017)

AC Origins. Bin mittlerweile bei 25%. Das Spiel macht echt Laune. Ubi hat alles richtig gemacht.

Ich hoffe doch, Bayek bekommt noch 1-2 weitere Teile so wie Ezio. Potential hätte die Ära.


----------



## Wubaron (31. Oktober 2017)

Nach gerade mal 1.9h Spielzeit in Elex habe ich die Steam Errungenschaft "Ehrenbürger" erhalten. Das komische: Als Beschreibung steht "80 Stunden Elex gespielt"


----------



## MichaelG (31. Oktober 2017)

Cheater.     Oder hast Du zufällig einen der Gothic-Teile bei Steam mit drin und beim Auslesen der Dateien hat sich die Berechnung verschluckt ?


----------



## Wubaron (31. Oktober 2017)

Nein, hab kein Gothic Titel in meiner Steam Bib.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Oktober 2017)

Dann ists ein richtiger Bug.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (31. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> "Primal" ist besser als sein Ruf. Ich fand das tatsächlich ganz witzig mit dem Steinzeitsprech. Und dieser Daniel Düsentrieb aus der Steinzeit hat mich ordentlich zum Lachen gebracht, da hat Ubisoft mal Humor bewiesen.
> 
> Ach, das ist ja fürchterlich, dieses "Origins", ich kann mich überhaupt nicht losreißen. Das ist ja noch schlimmer als "WoW", und das war ja schon, wir erinnern uns, "das Crack-Kokain der Computerspiele". Ich mach Schluß für heute, irgendwann muß man ja auch mal was essen.


Primal hat mir eigentlich am besten gefallen von allen Ubisoft Far Crys muss ich gestehen. [emoji106]
Momentan zocke ich regelmäßig Project Cars 2 und quäle mich weiter durch Elex bzw sterbe mich durch. Es kommt mir an manchen Stellen wie ein Dark Souls Spiel vor. Ich 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (31. Oktober 2017)

*Elite Dangerous: Road to Colonia*

Ich habs geschafft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass die letzte Etappe um die 15 Mio eingebracht hat, interessierte mich ziemlich wenig.
Klar wars interessant, dass ich da auf nem Planeten mit knappen 2G gelandet bin.
Oder dass es sehr grosse Sonnensysteme gibt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das Gefühl, wenn andere Spieler wieder um einem herum fliegen, nach so langer Reisezeit... wirklich speziell.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als dann die erste Spacestation seit Monaten in Sicht kommt... ein sicherer Hafen.... der erste seit Monaten, an dem man sein Schiff Upgraden und die Kopfgelder begleichen kann.
Die erste Station seit Monaten, welche richtige Missionen vergibt....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde versuchen ein paar Missionen hier zu erledigen.
Die Bezahlung scheint gut, die Anforderungen allerdings sind auch ziemlich hoch.
Mal schauen, was mich da erwartet. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. Oktober 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Nach gerade mal 1.9h Spielzeit in Elex habe ich die Steam Errungenschaft "Ehrenbürger" erhalten. Das komische: Als Beschreibung steht "80 Stunden Elex gespielt"



Bekannter Bug, der aber eigentlich durch den letzten Patch behoben werden sollte.


----------



## Wubaron (31. Oktober 2017)

Beim spielen von Elex merke ich richtig wie verwöhnt ich von Witcher 3 bin. Vor allem die Level Angabe bei den Quests fehlt mir. Allerdings empfinde ich das als zum Spiel passend so wie insgesamt der schwierige Spielgrad. Wie manche schon erwähnt haben, passt das einfach zu dieser postapokalyptischen Welt und den startbedingungen des Spielers. 
Bei Witcher 3 hab ich es geliebt mich auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad durch die Gegner zu schnetzeln. Bei Elex möchte ich noch nicht von Normal runter schalten. 

Was mich etwas irritiert, bei manchen Dialogen kann ich eine Option erst auswählen wenn ich die entsprechende Fähigkeit gelernt haben. Z.b. Handwerk oder Überleben. Aber diese Dialoge sind so früh im Spiel, wie soll ich da schon so viele Attribute verdient haben um so eine Fähigkeit zu erlenen? Entweder bearbeite ich die quests zu durcheinander oder ich verteile die Attribute unklug.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Oktober 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Was mich etwas irritiert, bei manchen Dialogen kann ich eine Option erst auswählen wenn ich die entsprechende Fähigkeit gelernt haben. Z.b. Handwerk oder Überleben. Aber diese Dialoge sind so früh im Spiel, wie soll ich da schon so viele Attribute verdient haben um so eine Fähigkeit zu erlenen? Entweder bearbeite ich die quests zu durcheinander oder ich verteile die Attribute unklug.



Es ist ja nicht das Ziel, jede Entscheidung optimal zu treffen und mit seinem Charakter alles zu lernen. Das geht eh nicht. Im Rollenspiel geht es gerade auch um Kompromisse und gerade darum mag ich Elex auch. Oft gibt es kein Gut oder Schlecht, Richtig oder Falsch, nur verschiedene Entscheidungen. Wenn dir die entsprechende Fähigkeit fehlt, kannst du aber in den meisten Fällen später wiederkommen, wenn du stärker bist oder neue Fähigkeiten hast.


----------



## Wubaron (31. Oktober 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bekannter Bug, der aber eigentlich durch den letzten Patch behoben werden sollte.



Habe gestern Abend das Spiel installiert und heute gestartet. Ich gehe also schon davon aus mit der neusten Version zu spielen. Steam ist ja sehr gewissenhaft beim aktualisieren. Aber ich werd das mal prüfen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (1. November 2017)

Mafia 3. Keine Ahunung, ob sich nach den desaströsen Tests per Patch viel verbessert hat, aber mir macht das Spiel echt sehr viel Spaß. Eindeutig das beste open World Spiel, das ich dieses Jahr gespielt habe.


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2017)

Dann spiel mal Origins.  . Mafia 3 ist geil, keine Frage. Finde den Mafia-Teil entgegen erster Befürchtungen wirklich gut. Trotz seiner Macken. Auch wenn die Zeit der Prohibition mein Lieblingssetting bleibt.

Aber AC Origins ist der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Wubaron (1. November 2017)

Zu Elex:



Spoiler



Soll ich Duras verpfeifen und ihn so als Begleiter verlieren? Ich würde das schon gern tun, allerdings ist das Spiel schon so schwer genug, ohne Begleiter wirds ja noch härter..
Wenn man ihn verpfeift, auf jeden Fall ihn vorher wegschicken. Sonst bringt er einen sofort um. So hab ich nämlich nochmals Zeit zum überlegen bekommen.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. November 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Zu Elex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich hab ihn verpfiffen (und getötet, als er mich vor Ragnars Augen töten wollte). Gibt auch noch genug andere Begleiter im Spiel und der Typ war mir einfach tierisch unsympathisch. Im Moment bin ich meist auch allein unterwegs. Mit etwas Vorsicht klappt das eigentlich ganz gut. Nur die richtig dicken Brocken und Gegnergruppen sind ein Problem.


----------



## Wubaron (1. November 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab ihn verpfiffen (und getötet, als er mich vor Ragnars Augen töten wollte). Gibt auch noch genug andere Begleiter im Spiel und der Typ war mir einfach tierisch unsympathisch. Im Moment bin ich meist auch allein unterwegs. Mit etwas Vorsicht klappt das eigentlich ganz gut. Nur die richtig dicken Brocken und Gegnergruppen sind ein Problem.



Welches Level hattest du?


----------



## MrFob (1. November 2017)

Wenn du ausser Duras noch keinen anderen Begleiter gefunden hast, kannst du folgendes machen:


Spoiler



Bevor du ihn verpfeifst, nehme ihn mit zum Konverter in Edan. Dort machst du mit seiner Hilfe die beiden Albs platt und raeucherst die ganzen Wuehler und anderen Mutanten im Konverter selber aus (sollte mir Duras' Hilfe kein allzu grosses Problem sein). Nachdem das erledigt ist kannst du auf der Spitze des Konverters Falk als Begleiter mitnehmen, der nun Duras ersetzten kann. Kannst also Duras verpfeifen und hast trotzdem noch einen Begleiter an deiner Seite.

Uebrigens: Ich habe Duras nicht verpfiffen, da er zu dem Zeitpunkt auch mein einziger Begleiter war. Ich fand genau diese Art der Entscheidung ziemlich genial. Deswegen ist es mMn wichtig, dass Elex so schwer ist. Wenn man auch alleine alles platt machen koennte, dann wuerde sich die Frage ja erst gar nicht stellen. So aber musste ich abwaegen, ob ich das moralisch richtige tue oder fuer einen fiesen Kerl einen Mord vertusche weil er mir gerade nuetzlich ist. Habe mich dann mit meinem recht egoistisch veranlagten Jax fuer letzteres entschieden. Das passte fuer mich auch sehr gut in diese hart post-apokalyptische Welt. Ich rechne es Elex sehr hoch an, dass es solche Situationen zu schaffen weiss. Nicht viele Spiele koennen das, schon gar nicht mehr heutzutage, wo Story Entscheidungen eigentlich grundsetzlich vom Gameplay losgeloest werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. November 2017)

*Mass Effect: Andromeda
*

Herrschaftszeiten! Wenn man will lassen sich wirklich etliche Spielstunden im zweistelligen Bereich darin versenken. Habe heute etwa 3 Stunden nur damit verbracht die Nexus und die wichtigsten NPCs kennen zu lernen, daneben auch noch ein Paar Nebenmissionen auf eben dieser erfüllt. Allein die Dialogmenge ist gewaltig. Und ich hielt schon ME1-3 für sehr dialogschwanger... 

Erste Hauptmission gerade teilgespielt. Der Nomad fährt sich tatsächlich viel besser als seinerzeit in ME1, allerdings finde ich die Allrad-Option bescheuert. Warum das Fahrzeug nicht vom Start weg alle Arten von Steigungen ohne Zuschaltung meistern kann... Das ist doch nur eine unnötige Funktion zuviel.

So nach und nach aber fühle ich mich doch recht "heimisch". Die guten alten ME-Aliens anzutreffen, viele Verweise auf die alten MEs (u.a. Liara T'Soni)... Ein Stück alte Heimat kommt hier zum Vorschein.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2017)

AC Origins. Habe ich schon gesagt, daß ich das Spiel liebe ? 

Selten in letzter Zeit, daß ich mich kaum loseisen kann. Wurde wieder später als geplant mit dem Zu Bett gehen.

Finde das Spiel einfach genial. Gizeh ist atemberaubend. Auf der Spitze der Cheopspyramide synchronisieren, ein Geheimgang der unter die Sphinx führt, der Sandsturm wurde wirklich gut umgesetzt....


----------



## Neawoulf (2. November 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Welches Level hattest du?



Weiß ich nicht mehr. Im Moment bin ich Level 13 oder 14, glaube ich. Ich schätze, zu der Zeit war ich Level 7 bis 10, kann's aber nicht genau sagen.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (2. November 2017)

Kein Schadensmodeel. Nur eine Ansicht: 3rd Person Kamera.Nicht einmal Stoßstange oder Motorhaube. Eine triste Spielwelt die an das grottige letzte NFS Most Wanted erinnert.. Grafisch einfach schlechter als der direkte Vorgänger.Origin Access Version 10 h Trial gespielt auf Pc in Ultra. Sry aber selbst die 3,99€ für Origin Access schmerzen immer noch............


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2017)

"Mass Effect: Andromeda"

Gestern Eos geschafft - und stehe nun bereits bei fast 10 verbrachten Spielstunden. Himmel, Michael, was hast du mir da bloß für einen Zeitfresser geschenkt?! [emoji54] 

Mal zwei Zwischenfragen (weil ich momentan zu faul bin die Dutzenden von Tutorial-Kapitel im Spielmenü durchzuklappern):

1. Kann man seine durch Kämpfe angeschlagene Lebensenergie nicht mehr auffrischen? Ich sehe nirgends die Möglichkeit Medigel einzunehmen oder mich auf anderem Wege zu heilen.
2. Eher durch Zufall habe ich an einem Punkt auf Eos eine Bergbau-Drohne losgelassen - denke die erntet ohne mein weiteres Zutun selbständig ab, nicht ? -nachdem mein Controller verdächtige Vibrationssignale abgab. Nur: Wofür sind die gewonnenen Erze/Mineralien gut? Bin ich für den weiteren Spielfortschritt zwingend darauf angewiesen?



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 1. Kann man seine durch Kämpfe angeschlagene Lebensenergie nicht mehr auffrischen? Ich sehe nirgends die Möglichkeit Medigel einzunehmen oder mich auf anderem Wege zu heilen.
> 2. Eher durch Zufall habe ich an einem Punkt auf Eos eine Bergbau-Drohne losgelassen - denke die erntet ohne mein weiteres Zutun selbständig ab, nicht ? -nachdem mein Controller verdächtige Vibrationssignale abgab. Nur: Wofür sind die gewonnenen Erze/Mineralien gut? Bin ich für den weiteren Spielfortschritt zwingend darauf angewiesen?



1. Immer schön Schilde oben behalten, damit man keinen direkten Schaden auf Gesundheit bekommt. (Deckung nutzen)
Ansonsten kann man Health nur durch die rumliegenden Healtkits wieder auffüllen.
2. Die Drohne baut einmalig alle Rohstoffe in ihrem Einzugsgebiet ab. Es gibt dadurch also keinen dauerhaften Strom an Ressourcen.
Gebraucht werden die Stoffe für das Crafting. Man kommt aber auch super durch das Spiel, ohne jemals zu craften.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> 1. Immer schön Schilde oben behalten, damit man keinen direkten Schaden auf Gesundheit bekommt. (Deckung nutzen)


Das ist seit ME1 nun nichts wirklich Neues. Und gerade hier leichter gesagt als getan  


> Ansonsten kann man Health nur durch die rumliegenden Healtkits wieder auffüllen.


Äh... Also sind die ganzen Klamotten in den Boxen die man sich in die Taschen packt - einschließlich das eine oder andere Medigel-Pack _ gar nicht aktiv nutzbar sondern nur zum Verhöckern gut? Wie dämlich ist das denn??


> 2. Die Drohne baut einmalig alle Rohstoffe in ihrem Einzugsgebiet ab. Es gibt dadurch also keinen dauerhaften Strom an Ressourcen.
> Gebraucht werden die Stoffe für das Crafting. Man kommt aber auch super durch das Spiel, ohne jemals zu craften.


Okay, also auch nur eine ähnlich sinnfreie Beschäftigung wie das Planetenscannen in ME2. Verstehe.

Mann, Mann... Mit sinnvollen Nebenbeschäftigungungen hat es die ME-Reihe weiterhin nicht so... [emoji52] 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (3. November 2017)

Medgelpacks gibts afaik gar nicht zum einsammeln. Health ist durch die herumstehenden Container auffrischbar. Der Rest was Du einsammelst sind überwiegend Waffenmods für die ganzen Waffenklassen (Diopter etc. pp).


----------



## MichaelG (3. November 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Kein Schadensmodeel. Nur eine Ansicht: 3rd Person Kamera.Nicht einmal Stoßstange oder Motorhaube. Eine triste Spielwelt die an das grottige letzte NFS Most Wanted erinnert.. Grafisch einfach schlechter als der direkte Vorgänger.Origin Access Version 10 h Trial gespielt auf Pc in Ultra. Sry aber selbst die 3,99€ für Origin Access schmerzen immer noch............
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NFS hatte bis auf NFS Porsche nie ein Schadenmodell. Oder ?? Aber das mit den Kameras ist natürlich doof. Aber daß EA Features zusammenstreicht ist ja nichts neues.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Medgelpacks gibts afaik gar nicht zum einsammeln. Health ist durch die herumstehenden Container auffrischbar. Der Rest was Du einsammelst sind überwiegend Waffenmods für die ganzen Waffenklassen (Diopter etc. pp).


Ab und zu findet sich doch mal was wo die Bezeichnung Medigel auftaucht, da bin ich mir absolut sicher. Aber wie gesagt, scheinen alles nur Dinge zum Verscherbeln zu sein, abgesehen von den Waffenmods.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (3. November 2017)

Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Nur Universalgel. [emoji4]

Aber rechne ruhig mal mit 60-70h bei einem Durchgang wenn Du alle Nebenmissionen mitmachst, alle Kisten einsammelst, alle feindlichen Camps ausräucherst, alle Systeme anfliegst und scannst u.s.w. Dazu die Dialoge mit Crew und anderen NPC. 

Ich habe MEA mögen gelernt. Es ist anders als die Trilogie, trotzdem nicht schlecht.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (3. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> NFS hatte bis auf NFS Porsche nie ein Schadenmodell. Oder ?? Aber das mit den Kameras ist natürlich doof. Aber daß EA Features zusammenstreicht ist ja nichts neues.


4 Ansichten sind es per Steuer Kreuz nach oben auf dem Gamepad. WW II ein Reinfall und NFS auch. Da werde ich mir im November doch mal Outcast gönnen. Mehr interessante Titel sind im November ja nicht angekündigt für meinen Geschmack.  

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Nur Universalgel. [emoji4]
> 
> Aber rechne ruhig mal mit 60-70h bei einem Durchgang wenn Du alle Nebenmissionen mitmachst, alle Kisten einsammelst, alle feindlichen Camps ausräucherst, alle Systeme anfliegst und scannst u.s.w. Dazu die Dialoge mit Crew und anderen NPC.
> 
> Ich habe MEA mögen gelernt. Es ist anders als die Trilogie, trotzdem nicht schlecht.


Ich denke ich konzentriere mich wohl nur auf die eigentliche Story. Die scheint schon so lang genug zu sein. 

Möchte spätestens Ende November damit fertig werden, um im Dezember dann "Assassin's Creed - Syndicate" vor, mitten und nach Weihnachten unter die Lupe nehmen zu können. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (3. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> NFS hatte bis auf NFS Porsche nie ein Schadenmodell. Oder ?? Aber das mit den Kameras ist natürlich doof. Aber daß EA Features zusammenstreicht ist ja nichts neues.



High Stakes hatte eines ... jedenfalls optisch ein wenig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. November 2017)

Gerade die Hauptstory von Assassin's Creed Origins beendet.
Bin ein wenig zwiegespalten, was das Ende anbelangt.
Kann ich natürlich nur mit Spoilern diskutieren.

Aber wer trotzdem möchte:


Spoiler



Ich fands ein wenig Schade, dass Aya am Ende einfach so mit Bayek Schluss macht.
Habe nicht ganz verstanden, warum das notwendig ist, um den Assassinen Orden zu gründen.
Vor allem nachdem beide das ganze Spiel über immer so verliebt waren und es sie schmerzte, wenn sie wieder einmal getrennte Wege gehen mussten.

Cool fand ich dagegen am Ende die Auflösung, dass Aya zur Assassinin Amonet wird, deren Grab Ezio in einem der früheren Teile in Venedig bereits besucht hat.
Das ist allerdings auch ein riesiges Logikloch, weil Layla in der Gegenwartsstory in Origins die Mumie von Aya im gleichen Grab wie Bayek in Ägypten findet.


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2017)

AC Origins. Die Karte ist jetzt aufgedeckt. Alle Synchropunkte freigeschaltet. Alle Sternzeichen gelöst. Mache aktuell hauptsächlich die Papyrusrätsel und die Freischaltung der noch fehlenden Fragezeichen. Und die Gräber.

Bin jetzt bei 39 h, 39 % Fortschritt und Level 29 (kurz vor 30).


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 39 % Fortschritt



Wo siehst du eigentlich die Fortschrittsanzeige?
Ich habe bisher keine gefunden.


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2017)

Bei Uplay. Wenn Du aufs Spiel klickst und noch nicht auf Start hast Du doch links Start und rechts oben davon den Balken. Da steht Spielzeit, Spielfortschritt, Spielerstufe, Kills und zurückgelegte Entfernung. Weiß allerdings nicht wie das ist wenn Du das Spiel z.B. bei Steam gekauft hast. Oder bei den Konsolen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Uplay. Wenn Du aufs Spiel klickst und noch nicht auf Start hast Du doch den Balken oben. Da steht Spielzeit, Spielfortschritt, Spielerstufe, Kills und zurückgelegte Entfernung.



Ach ja Uplay.
Gut, dass ich das auf der PS4 auch öffnen kann.
Demnach stehe ich bei 97% nach 55h.
Muss nur noch zwei Gebiete sauber machen, dann sollte die 100% da stehen.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (4. November 2017)

*Wer das Wochenende noch nix vor hat,da hab ich etwas kostenloses interessantes bei Steam gefunden.*
Decksplash Free Week on Steam
Schnapp dir deine Freunde und ein Deck und lass in der Gratiswoche von Decksplash mal so richtig die Sau raus. Erobert mit den stylishen Skills eures Teams die Arena und sorgt dafür, dass unser Game erscheint (kein Scherz)!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YPAYELvrGpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Was ist Decksplash?
Zeig allen, wie gut du dein Deck beherrschst und sichere dir den Respekt deines Teams, indem du mit Monstercombos all die Anfänger abziehst, die sich euch in den Weg stellen. Haben du und dein Team das Tricksystem erst einmal im Griff, ist euch die Kontrolle über die Arena und letztendlich auch das Spiel sicher!
Warum eine kostenlose Woche?
Genau wie alle stolzen Eltern lieben wir unser Decksplash, aber im Gegensatz zu völlig weltfremden Erzeugern wollen wir, dass ihr unser Baby auch liebt. Daher haben wir uns ein so noch nie da gewesenes Experiment ausgedacht: Das Splash N' Grab! Wir veröffentlichen das Spiel für eine Woche komplett umsonst, UND wenn 100.000 Leute das Spiel herunterladen, spielen und dabei jede Menge Spaß haben, folgt dann am Ende der Gratiswoche sofort die ""richtige"" Veröffentlichung. Falls nicht - RIP Decksplash.

Die Zukunft des Spiels liegt in DEINEN Händen. Wir wünschen dir viel Spaß bei deiner tragenden Rolle in der Gaming-Geschichte! (Wie auch immer es ausgehen mag - Daumen drücken!)
Viel Spaß.
  
Also wenn das Teil Erfolg hat weil es echt so ein zwischendurch Spiel ist was Fun wie Sau macht dann könnte das ein Zeichen setzen Richtung EA und Co das Skate 3 etc doch einen Markt hätte auf Pc. Das wäre sehr sehr geil.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. November 2017)

Bißchen CoD:WW2 Multiplayer gerade mal ausprobiert


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. November 2017)

So, Assassin's Creed Origins ist dann jetzt auch auf 100%, inklusive Platin-Trophäe.


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> AC Origins. Die Karte ist jetzt aufgedeckt. Alle Synchropunkte freigeschaltet. Alle Sternzeichen gelöst. Mache aktuell hauptsächlich die Papyrusrätsel und die Freischaltung der noch fehlenden Fragezeichen. Und die Gräber.



Von den Sternzeichen habe ich nur eines gefunden. Bekommt man die denn irgendwo mal angezeigt?

Aktuell Level 35, stecke in den Seeschlachten. Ich krieg's nicht hin. Aber auf "einfach" stellen will ich auch nicht, weil Zockerehre und so. Also nochmal 5 Versuche. Ich hasse diese Seeschlachten.

Davon ab ist "Origins" das bisher schönste "Assassin's Creed", wie ich finde. Ägypten als Setting ist einfach mal affengeil. Da rumzustratzen, wenn es dieses Wort gibt, ist ein bißchen wie Urlaub. Immer schönes Wetter, tolle Landschaften, so soll das sein.


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2017)

Wenn Du wartest gibt es eine Strömung die anzeigt in welcher Richtung das Sternzeichen liegt. Manchmal mußt Du das Zeichen auch drehen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. November 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> So, Assassin's Creed Origins ist dann jetzt auch auf 100%, inklusive Platin-Trophäe.



Dann wirst Du mir sicher sagen können, wo ich für ein Papyrusrätsel in Siwa die Götterschale finde. Mein Vermutung ist dieser große See da. Aber soll ich jetzt den ganzen See absuchen? Vermutlich bin ich da auf dem Holzweg.


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn Du wartest gibt es eine Strömung die anzeigt in welcher Richtung das Sternzeichen liegt. Manchmal mußt Du das Zeichen auch drehen.



Ich hab ja überhaupt nur einen Steinkreis gefunden. Da hab ich das Sternenrätsel dann auch gelöst. Aber wo sind die Steinkreise?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Dann wirst Du mir sicher sagen können, wo ich für ein Papyrusrätsel in Siwa die Götterschale finde. Mein Vermutung ist dieser große See da. Aber soll ich jetzt den ganzen See absuchen? Vermutlich bin ich da auf dem Holzweg.



Ja, da bist du auf dem Holzweg.
Es ist keiner der Seen. Links neben dem großen See, im Stadtgebiet, ist so eine Art runder Pool.



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich hab ja überhaupt nur einen Steinkreis gefunden. Da hab ich das Sternenrätsel dann auch gelöst. Aber wo sind die Steinkreise?



Die Steinkreise sind meist in den weniger bevölkerten Gebieten.
Musst halt brav alle ? abklappern.
Weiß grad nicht, ob die Steinkreise auch mit einem goldenen ? markiert sind wie die Gräber.


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2017)

Jepp. Goldene Fragezeichen sind entweder Gräber, Steinkreise oder die ultimativen "Endgegner" (will nicht spoilern). Vermute aber mal ohne volle Ausrüstung hat man gegen die 0 Chancen.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (4. November 2017)

NFS Payback Origin Acces 10 h Trial . das Game wird echt besser mit der Zeit. Der Einstieg ist erstmal ernüchternd aber wenn man weiter rein spielt merkt man das EA schon etwas auf die Community gehört hat. Es gibt Tag und auch Nachtrennen. Grafisch an sich schon schick von den Texturen, allerdings die Objektarmut hätte nicht sein müssen. Dadurch wirkt alles etwas trist und leer.Spielerisch macht es immer mehr Spaß seinen Wagen weiter zu tunen. Da freu ich mich doch auf Dienstag wenn mein Lohn aufm Konto ist. Ea Shut Up and Take my Money. Hier erwartet uns ein solider Arcade Racer mit schönen Tuning Optionen. Wurde aber auch mal Zeit. Wobei der Vorgänger auch nicht schlecht war trotz oft fragwürdigem Handling der Autos was bei Payback sehr deutlich verbessert wurde. Gentleman, start  your Engines. 
Ich vermute hier wird es eine solide 80 bis 85er Wertung geben im Durchschnitt.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. November 2017)

freu mich auch auf Payback, werd es aber Retail kaufen, daher muss ich noch ne knappe Woche warten


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2017)

AC Origins. Hab nun die Papyrus-Rätsel und alle Gräber bis auf die Mechanik in der Sphinx beendet. Alle Einsiedler-Orte sind auch gelöst. Bislang hatte ich nur wenig Bugs: Vereinzelt auf einmal nach dem Töten verschwindende Tiere ohne daß ich die Chance bekam das Fell zu kassieren (mittlerweile kassiere ich das automatisch) und in einem Grab wurde ich auf einmal zur Decke geschleudert, fiel nach unten und war desynchronisiert.

Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Dinge die mich minimal stören: Wieso kann ich ein Boot was ich am Ufer geparkt habe nicht wieder in den Fluß schieben ? Und ich hätte gern eine Statistik-Liste wo gelistet wird was ich bereits erledigt habe. Ich weiß z.B. gar nicht ob ich alle Ptolomäus-Statuen zerstört habe. Das ist rein über die Karte etwas unübersichtlich gemacht. Da kann man intakt und defekt kaum voneinander unterscheiden. Warum hat Ubi die Statuen wenn diese zerstört wurden nicht einfach von der Map verschwinden lassen ? So ist kaum erkennbar ob diese als zerstört angezeigt werden oder intakt.

Ansonsten ist das Spiel wirklich gut. Bin gerade dabei die Camps in den Gebieten zu räumen bis zu meinem aktuellen Level (31). Danach mache ich die Missionen weiter.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bislang hatte ich nur wenig Bugs: Vereinzelt auf einmal nach dem Töten verschwindende Tiere ohne daß ich die Chance bekam das Fell zu kassieren (mittlerweile kassiere ich das automatisch) und in einem Grab wurde ich auf einmal zur Decke geschleudert, fiel nach unten und war desynchronisiert.



Ich hatte vor allem Objekte, mit denen ich nicht interagieren konnte, oder Camps wo der Captain nicht gespawnt ist.
Musste ich dann immer neu laden, damit es ging.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich ein Boot was ich am Ufer geparkt habe nicht wieder in den Fluß schieben ?



Einfach nicht bis aufs Land fahren?
Es reicht doch direkt an der Uferkante zu halten, das Boot treibt schon nicht davon.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich weiß z.B. gar nicht ob ich alle Ptolomäus-Statuen zerstört habe. Das ist rein über die Karte etwas unübersichtlich gemacht. Da kann man intakt und defekt kaum voneinander unterscheiden. Warum hat Ubi die Statuen wenn diese zerstört wurden nicht einfach von der Map verschwinden lassen ? So ist kaum erkennbar ob diese als zerstört angezeigt werden oder intakt.



Die Statuen sind eh nur Bonus.
Die sind für nichts relevant, auch nicht für die 100%.
Daher werden sie auch nicht als ? angezeigt, sondern nur auf der Karte markiert, wenn man in der Nähe ist.


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2017)

Naja wars halt gewohnt, daß ich das Boot schieben kann. Ist ja auch nicht sooo tragisch.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (4. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> freu mich auch auf Payback, werd es aber Retail kaufen, daher muss ich noch ne knappe Woche warten



Kannst dich sehr auf die Pc Version freuen. Super optimiert. Das Fahrverhalten ist auch gut gemacht.Die Sprüche schön trashig wie in The Run. Singleplayer scheint offline zu funktionieren denn es gibt ein extra Menupunkt für Multiplayer. Als ich MP gewählt hatte fragte mich das Game ob ich den SP beenden will.Sieht bisher echt gut aus. Der Sp ist sogar pausierbar nicht wie im Vorgänger.


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. November 2017)

Ist ja ganz nett, dieses "Origins", aber Leute -- gibt's das auch ohne Seeschlachten? Welche Edition muß ich da kaufen? Wo ist denn die "AC Origins Landratte Edition?"


----------



## MichaelG (5. November 2017)

Seeschlachten hast Du doch gar nicht ? 

Du kannst maximal (optional) den Offizier an Bord der Trieren killen und/oder den Schatz vom Schiff holen. Das ist aber kein Muß. Eine wirkliche Seeschlacht (Schiff vs. Schiff wie bei Black Flag oder AC Rogue) habe ich bislang (bei rund 50% Fortschritt) noch nicht erlebt. Ich bin zu den Schiffen mit einem Ruder-/Segelboot ganz grob hingefahren, vielleicht 100 m davon entfernt ins Wasser gesprungen, hingeschwommen, hab die Wachen an der Kante heruntergezerrt, den Offizier gekillt, Schatz geholt. Schiff geklärt. Problem gelöst.


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Seeschlachten hast Du doch gar nicht ?
> 
> Du kannst maximal (optional) den Offizier an Bord killen und/oder den Schatz vom Schiff holen. Das ist aber kein Muß. Eine wirkliche Seeschlacht (Schiff vs. Schiff wie bei Black Flag oder AC Rogue) habe ich bislang (bei rund 50% Fortschritt) noch nicht gehabt. Ich bin zu den Pötten mit so einem Ruderboot ganz grob hingefahren, vielleicht 100 m davon entfernt ins Wasser gesprungen, hingeschwommen, hab die Wachen an der Kante heruntergezerrt, den Offizier gekillt, Schatz geholt. Schiff geklärt.



Dann warte mal ab, Du Leichtwassermatrose!


----------



## MichaelG (5. November 2017)

ROFL. Der Anteil an Seeschlachten kann dann aber nicht allzu groß ausfallen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ROFL. Der Anteil an Seeschlachten kann dann aber nicht allzu groß ausfallen.



Es gibt genau 3 Stück mit insgesamt vielleicht 30 Minuten Spielzeit.


----------



## MichaelG (5. November 2017)

Hab noch einmal nachgesehen. Das ist bei einem bislang vorhandenen Spielanteil von bislang 45 Stunden bei 42 % Fortschritt ein verschmerzbarer Anteil.


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. November 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es gibt genau 3 Stück mit insgesamt vielleicht 30 Minuten Spielzeit.



Ja, wenn Herr Dammes spielt. Wenn Käptn Honi G. Pumpe am Steuer steht, können diese @§$!#*& Schlachten sich schon etwas länger ziehen.

Mal eine Frage:



Spoiler



Wie löse ich die Katapulte aus?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habs nur auf PS4 gespielt. Da ist es R1 halten, zielen und mit Quadrat feuern.


----------



## MichaelG (5. November 2017)

Gibt es bei Optionen in der Rubrik Steuerung bei Schiffe nicht eventuell einen Hinweis welche Tastenbelegung vorliegt ? Hab das Spiel gerade nicht an.


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. November 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Habs nur auf PS4 gespielt. Da ist es R1 halten, zielen und mit Quadrat feuern.



Und warum bekommt man das nicht gesagt? Ich hab's jetzt ohne geschafft. Ich hab geflucht, geheult, den Controller an die Wand gepfeffert und die Konsole auf den Bürgersteig geworfen, aber es ist vollbracht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Und warum bekommt man das nicht gesagt? Ich hab's jetzt ohne geschafft. Ich hab geflucht, geheult, den Controller an die Wand gepfeffert und die Konsole auf den Bürgersteig geworfen, aber es ist vollbracht.



Also mir wurde das gesagt.


----------



## Wubaron (5. November 2017)

Hab mittlerweile knapp 12 Stunden auf Magalan verbracht und komme mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad immer besser zurecht. (Spiele auf normal) 
Könnte von den Beserkern aufgenommen werden, werde aber zwecks XP und Interesse noch bei den anderen zwei Fraktionen die Aufnahmequests spielen. Sollte sich meine Meinung nicht mehr ändern, werde ich aber zu den Beserkern gehen. Mir gefällt der Kampf mit Schwert und Schild und allgemein dieses leicht Mittelalterliche Flair. Und die Natur aufzupeppeln ist auch löblich.

Wird es von PC Games eine Komplettlösung zu Elex geben? Wär ganz nett zum Abgleich bzw. ausloten von möglichen Optionen.


----------



## MichaelG (5. November 2017)

Immer noch AC Origins. Bin bei 52 h und 46 % Fortschritt und Level 34. 

Die Hyäne ist Geschichte. Das Spiel ist ein absolutes Umfangmonster. Andere würden locker 3 Spiele aus dem Inhalt machen der in Origins bereits ohne Seasonpaßergänzung/DLCs drin steckt. 

Es ist (und ich werde immer mehr darin bestärkt) meiner Meinung nach der bislang beste Teil der AC-Serie (sorry Ezio).

Ich hatte heute einen der (wirklich wenigen) Bugs wo der Hauptmann in einem Militärcamp in Gizeh nicht spawnt. Das wird aber sicher gepatcht und ist Kritik auf hohem Niveau. Das Spiel fesselt einen richtig. Größer dürfte es nicht mehr werden. 

Man hat jetzt schon allerhand zu tun den Überblick zu behalten. Die Welt ist riesig. Mir gefällt auch der Entfall von 100% Synchronität. Auch die Möglichkeit nach Gusto Missionen zu erledigen und Teile davon später nachzuholen. 
Hab heute zum ersten mal 2 Banditen kalt gemacht die 4 Lvl. über mir waren (Lvl 32 vs. 2 und mich gleichzeitig attackiert haben. Aber das Überleben von meinem Charakter stand auf Haaresbreite. Einen Kratzer mehr und ich wäre desynchronisiert.

Es sind auch nach den Missionen die Fundstücke (Schätze) weiterhin zugängig wenn man die während der Mission vergessen hat einzukassieren. Das finde ich gut.

Mit der Aufrüstung von Bayek bin ich auf einem guten Weg. Der Pfeilköcher, der Hilfsmittelbeutel und der Halsschutz sind bereits auf 100%. Bei der versteckten Klinge fehlen nur noch 2 Stufen. Beim Armschutz fehlt nur noch 1 Stufe und bei den Handschuhen noch 4 Stufen. Das Crafting macht trotz ziemlich hoher Anforderungen an die Materialstückzahlen Laune. Für die höchste Stufe beim Armschutz brauche ich jetzt von 4 oder waren das 5 Materialien? jeweils um die über 30 Einheiten! 

Ubisoft hat es auch fertig gebracht, daß nicht jeder Antagonist nur böse ist. Es gibt auch Graustufen. Da hat Ubisoft die Qualität auch angezogen. Nach der Tötung dieser Person kam ich mir komisch vor. Ich hab die bedauert.

Ich denke mal daß ich wenn ich mit AC Origins durch bin (wird wohl erst so Richtung Weihnachten werden, da ich ab 8.11. zwecks Kiefer-OP ins Krankenhaus muß) zum ersten mal in einem AC-Teil bei einem einzigen Durchgang eine 3-stellige Stundenzahl stehen haben werde, wenn ich das weiter hochrechne. Und da ist der Seasonpaßinhalt noch nicht mit eingerechnet, auf den ich mich riesig freue. Der Modus gegen die ägyptischen Mythen/Götter anzutreten, dann SP-Missionen für Bayek und der Tour-Modus, wo man ohne Feinde Ägypten durchreisen kann, die Einbalsamierung beobachten usw.

Ubisoft hat mit AC Origins ein echtes Meisterwerk, eine Perle abgeliefert. 

Und ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn nächstes Jahr kein neues AC erscheint dafür in 2 Jahren ein neuer wieder ausgereifter Teil und wieder mit Bayek. Der Charakter hat echt Potential für einen weiteren Teil. Das gilt auch für den Neuzeitcharakter. Und das Setting (Zeitalter) bietet noch enormes Potential. Wie wäre es mit einer Reise Bayeks ins alte Griechenland ? Oder ins antike Rom (wenn das auch wieder an Ezio erinnert).

Von mir gibt es jedenfalls eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung für den neuen Teil.


----------



## Rising-Evil (6. November 2017)

Hab gerade gesehen dass es bei Amazon * Call of Duty - Advanced Warfare * für gerade einmal 7 € gibt.
Da ich ein ziemlicher Kevin Spacey-Fan bin  (ungeachtet des Tumults um seine Person) , hat ich mir überlegt das Spiel zu holen.
Ist das Spiel empfehlenswert ?


----------



## MichaelG (6. November 2017)

Der SP ist ok. Zum MP kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2017)

Jaa. AC Origins. Die erste Seeschlacht ist hinter mir. War ziemlich easy. Weiß gar nicht wo das Problem sein soll  (mit M+T) Und der Skarabäus ist auch Geschichte. Es geht langsam aber sicher weiter. Bin bei 60 h und 53% Fortschritt und Lvl. 36.

Die Nebenmissionen (aktuell Memphis) sind wirklich gut geschrieben und es gab zwischenzeitlich wieder mal einen Kloß im Hals-Moment. Mehr noch als bei der Hyäne. Aber aus einem anderen Grund. Die Charakterzeichnungen sind Ubi gut gelungen.

Origins ist einfach nur wow.


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. November 2017)

Spoiler



Schadya oder wie sie hieß hat mich auch emotional sehr mitgenommen. Was folgte, war ein Racheplan Bayeks. Man ist ja eigentlich ständig Bruce Wayne, der nachts den Rächer der Enterbten spielt. Das wäre auch meine Hauptkritik an "Origins": Man spielt den finsteren Ritter, Bayek ist überhaupt kein Gutmensch, sondern ein übler Mörder. Auge um Auge, bis endlich alle blind durch die Gegend laufen. Nee, da war ja "Der Pate" noch fortschrittlicher, als Marlon Brando noch sagen durfte: "Rache? Ich verzichte auf Rache. Rache bringt mir meinen Sohn nicht zurück."


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Schadya oder wie sie hieß hat mich auch emotional sehr mitgenommen. Was folgte, war ein Racheplan Bayeks. Man ist ja eigentlich ständig Bruce Wayne, der nachts den Rächer der Enterbten spielt. Das wäre auch meine Hauptkritik an "Origins": Man spielt den finsteren Ritter, Bayek ist überhaupt kein Gutmensch, sondern ein übler Mörder. Auge um Auge, bis endlich alle blind durch die Gegend laufen. Nee, da war ja "Der Pate" noch fortschrittlicher, als Marlon Brando noch sagen durfte: "Rache? Ich verzichte auf Rache. Rache bringt mir meinen Sohn nicht zurück."



Puh, die Szene fand ich auch hart. 



Spoiler



Kinder haben es bislang wirklich nicht so leicht in diesem Spiel. Und dann ist die „Täterin“ so eine olle Oma...


----------



## McDrake (7. November 2017)

Da ich vor Kurzem in Venedig war (zum zweiten Mal), holte ich* Assassins Creed II* aus meiner Bibliothek und installisierte das Spiel.
Hatte damals, beim Release, die X360 relativ weit gespielt. Aber jetzt ist die PC-Version dran.

Denersten Teil spielte ich damals sehr intensiv und war darum bei Teil 2 nur kurz drin ums zu testen und liess es dann bleiben. Stichwort: Übersättigung
Jetzt bin ich ein wenig intensiver dabei, auch mit dem Vorwissen der Nachfolger (öhm, wie?? *g*)

Erstaunlich, oder vielleicht auch erschreckend, wie "aktuell" das Gameplay heute noch ist.


----------



## MrFob (7. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da ich vor Kurzem in Venedig war (zum zweiten Mal), holte ich* Assassins Creed II* aus meiner Bibliothek und installisierte das Spiel.



Haha, ich hab vor 2 Wochen genau das gleiche mit Black Flag gemacht weil ich kurz vorher in Havana war. Die Stadt ist ziemlich gut umgesetzt, hat von der Geographie und sogar vom Flair her schon eine ziemliche Aehnlichkeit mit dem Original (auch 300 Jahre spaeter ).
Da ich Black Flag aber schonmal durchgespielt habe und mich der fiese Protagonist sowie die vor allem die krasse Symbol-Flut auf der Karte gleich wieder abgestossen haben habe ich es nicht lange ausgehalten.

Zum Thema, bin immer noch mit Elex beschaeftigt, inzwischen bei ca. 45 Stunden, aber ich erkunde auch sehr viel, schaue mir jeden Grashalm einzeln an und das dauert.
Bin jetzt Legat der Kleriker und habe mit Stufe 22 so langsam den Punkt erreicht, wo das Spiel dann sehr sehr viel einfacher wird. Die meisten Gegner kloppe ich mit 2-3 Schlaegen ins Jenseits und aushalten tue ich inzwischen auch so einiges. Ausserdem habe ich ein Amulett des Klerikers gefunden, das meine Energie (also quasi mein Mana-Aequivalent) regenerieren laesst. Dass, in Kombination mit der Kleriker-Kraft "Das letzte Gefecht", welche mich einmal voll heilt wenn meine Hitpoints auf Null fallen macht mich zum einen fast unbesiegbar in praktisch jedem Kampf und zum anderen muss ich eigentlich jetzt nie wieder schlafen oder einen Heiltrank oder Essen zu mir nehmen.
Aber es macht jetzt auch richtig Spass durch die Welt zu streifen und die ganzen Monster und Banditen platt zu machen vor denen ich so lange wegrennen musste. Das ist mal richtig befriedigend. 

Die Ruestungen sind aber ja echt mal sauteuer, 10.000 Elexit fuer die bloede Legatenruestung, mannmannmann, moechte nicht wissen, was die fuer den hoechsten Rang dann kostet. Zum Glueck hatte ich letztens das stehlen fuer mich entdeckt, nachdem ich ein Amulett des Diebes gefunden hatte, dass mir die klauen Faehigkeit verleiht. Wenn man damit mal durch alle Siedlungen laeuft und den Leuten ihr Elexit aus der Tasche klaut kann man sich locker so um die 25.000 "verdienen". :p 

Naja, werde noch ein paar Quests fuer die Kleriker machen und dann mal die Hauptstory weiter in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2017)

AC Origins. Ich weiß ich wiederhole mich: Der beste Teil bislang. So nun steht leider eine Gamingpause an. Komme morgen für mindestens 10 Tage ins KH.


----------



## McDrake (7. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> AC Origins. Ich weiß ich wiederhole mich: Der beste Teil bislang. So nun steht leider eine Gamingpause an. Komme morgen für mindestens 10 Tage ins KH.



Wollte grade "Liken", las aber den letzten Satz.
Dann wünsch ich mal viel Kraft.
(und nimm doch einfach den PC mit   )


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2017)

Okay, so langsam bekomme ich den Dreh mit dem Team-Dirigieren in *Mass Effect: Andromeda *doch raus. Jedenfalls fällt es mir nun leichter die Kämpfe besser zu koordinieren. 
Ansonsten noch soviel zu tun... Und so viele Dialoge zu führen... Wobei Letzteres mir besonders gut gefällt. Das Dialog-System macht einfach einen viel besseren, vielfältigeren Eindruck. Wo man früher nur Schwarz-Weiss-Entscheidungen treffen und sich entweder vorbildlich oder wie das letzte A...Loch geben konnte ergeben sich hier viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Und vor allem das Bilden von Romanzen wirkt hier nicht so plump, so direkt wie früher, wenn man es so sagen darf. Alles schön langsam, behutsam, nix überstürzen. ^^

Für heute wieder Schluss. Zwei Stunden auf diesem Dschungelplaneten - Name vergessen  - verbracht, um den Angara unter die Arme zu greifen. Sehr farbenfroh, im Halbdunkeln. Sehr stimmig, macht Kämpfe noch nen Tick spannender.

Edit:
Ach ja, Steam Link ist heute angekommen. Gott, ist das putzig. Sowas von klein, fast unscheinbar. Und die Restliche Ausstattung an Kabeln und Netzsteckeradaptern... Da bekomme ich fast ein schlechtes Gewissen für das Ganze nur 10 Euro (Warenwert) hingelegt zu haben. Aber naja, Valve macht die Preise.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wobei Letzteres mir besonders gut gefällt. Das Dialog-System macht einfach einen viel besseren, vielfältigeren Eindruck. Wo man früher nur Schwarz-Weiss-Entscheidungen treffen und sich entweder vorbildlich oder wie das letzte A...Loch geben konnte ergeben sich hier viel mehr Möglichkeiten.



Naja, das System ist aber nur sehr oberflächlich.
Die Antworten unterscheiden sich kaum voneinander und das Resultat ist meist auch zu ähnlich.
Wirkliche Entscheidungen trifft man damit (meist) nicht.


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. November 2017)

Die Kampagne von *Call of Duty: WW2* ist echt nicht schlecht! Im Vergleich zu Advanced Warfare hat sich Sledgehammer Games deutlich gesteigert, ich habe jedenfalls meinen Spaß. Habe gerade die Zug-Mission gespielt und war freudig überrascht, dass man nicht schleichen muss, sondern die Mission auch so abschließen kann.


----------



## KylRoy (8. November 2017)

Ich habe vor kurzem Vermintide angefangen und festgestellt eine mittelalterliche Stadt gegen eine übermächtige Ratten Armee zu verteidigen macht verdammten Spaß. B-)

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. November 2017)

Die *WW2-Kampagne* ist durch und ich bleibe dabei: Dieses Call of Duty ist besser als sein Ruf! Dumm war nur der Schluss, irgendwie ein ganz schöner Antiklimax - ich hatte noch mit einem großen Finale gerechnet. Na ja, immerhin nicht ganz so abrupt wie damals bei Medal of Honor


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2017)

Und gestern wieder 2 Stunden an *ME:A* "verloren", genauer auf Havarl. Wollte mich eigentlich nur auf die Hauptmission konzentrieren, doch man läuft mittendrin an so vielen NPCs vorbei die um einen "kleinen" Gefallen bitten... Und ehe man sich versieht, hat man sich schon dazu bereit erklärt. 

Langsam finde ich auch an die Kartenfunktion zu schätzen. War ich anfangs noch von den ganzen Höhenebenen etwas verwirrt fällt mir die Orientierung und das Finden der Questpunkte nun viel leichter.

Andromeda gefällt mir mit jeder weiteren Spielstunde immer mehr. Ein gutes Zeichen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (10. November 2017)

Sag ich doch.


----------



## McDrake (10. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sag ich doch.


Du kannst doch zZ gar nix sagen, oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Du kannst doch zZ gar nix sagen, oder?


Sein Gesicht spricht doch schon Bände... 

So, und jetzt: Back to Topic. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (10. November 2017)

Gestern im Expert zufällig ein SNES mini entdeckt und mitgenommen, damit spiel ich auch im Moment


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. November 2017)

Ich spiel es zwar noch nicht, aber Blizzard hat mir heute Heart of the Swarm geschenkt. Geduld zahlt sich also doch aus


----------



## McDrake (11. November 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich spiel es zwar noch nicht, aber Blizzard hat mir heute Heart of the Swarm geschenkt. Geduld zahlt sich also doch aus


Wie kamst Du dazu? Gibts da eine Warteschlange, dass sich da Geduld ausgezahlt hat?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2017)

Hab mich heute früh - noch vor dem Frühstück - ein wenig mit Steam Link beschäftigt. Wirklich cooles Teil.
Einrichten, updaten, mit dem PC Verbinden - das bekommt sogar jeder Laie hin. XB360-Controller läuft darüber einwandfrei, und meine alte Funk-Maus-Tastatur die ich aus dem Keller ausgegraben wurde auch problemlos erkannt.

Zur eigentlichen Game-Performance (getestet im Wohnzimmer, Rechner eine Etage und ein Raum davon entfernt): Dafür dass ich nur DSL16000 hab halten sich die Ruckelphasen stark in Grenzen, nimmt man vielleicht ab und an als ganz leichtes Micro-Ruckeln war. Hab allerdings auch die höchste Qualitätsstufe über WLAN probiert, müsste demnächst mal den ausgeglichenen Modus versuchen. Denke wenn ich im Laufe nächsten Jahres Glasfaser-Internet bekomme dürften die kleinen Problemstellen gänzlich verschwinden.

Aber im Großen und Ganzen schon wirklich eindrucksvoll was dieses kleine Ding - kaum größer wie ein Smartphone - so technisch leisten kann. Und für 10 Euro... Kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2017)

die geschwindigkeit deines internet-anschlusses hat herzlich wenig mit der performance von steamlink zu tun. genaugenommen gar nix. 

hab das ding auch die tage  bekommen. im lan / powerlan ist keinerlei lag zu bemerken. hab mit cuphead, metal slug 3 und oddworld getestet. 
auch die bildqualiät leidet wenn überhaupt unmerklich. xbone- und ps4-controller funktionieren anstandslos.
 nur wie man das kästschen eigentlich einschaltet, leuchtet mir nicht so ganz ein. hab bislang immer das netzkabel neu verbunden. dann gehts. aber das kann ja nicht so gewollt sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die geschwindigkeit deines internet-anschlusses hat herzlich wenig mit der performance von steamlink zu tun. genaugenommen gar nix.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, hab ja nicht umsonst WLAN erwähnt. 

Steamlink kann nunmal auch nicht zaubern wenn das eigene Internet limitiert ist, und DSL16000 ist gerade fürs Streaming nicht gerade das Optimale.


> nur wie man das kästschen eigentlich einschaltet, leuchtet mir nicht so ganz ein. hab bislang immer das netzkabel neu verbunden. dann gehts. aber das kann ja nicht so gewollt sein.


Tatsächlich fehlt hier wirklich sowas wie ein Ein-/Ausschalter, darüber hatte ich mich anfangs auch gewundert. Sowie ich das Ding mit Saft versorgt hab hat es auch mal selbstständig den Fernseher eingeschaltet und den passenden HDMI-Kanal aktiviert.
Zumindest komplett abschalten kann man es über Steam Big Picture-Oberfläche, ebenso den Rechner im anderen Zimmer.


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, hab ja nicht umsonst WLAN erwähnt.



ich bin sicher. 
steamlink streamt ja über das "haus"-netzwerk. der internet-anschluss hat damit nichts zu tun. 



> Sowie ich das Ding mit Saft versorgt hab hat es auch mal selbstständig den Fernseher eingeschaltet und den passenden HDMI-Kanal aktiviert..



das dachte ich auch. funktionierte bei mir aber komischerweise nicht. beim chromecast hingegen bspw schon. 
 werds später nochmal probieren. kann ja nicht sein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, hab ja nicht umsonst WLAN erwähnt.



Bonkic hat da schon recht.
WLAN bedeutet ja Wireless *Local* Area Networt, also das Netzwerk in deinem Haus/Wohnung.
Internet ist nur relevant, wenn Signale nach draußen gehen/von außerhalb kommen müssen und das ist für Steamlink ja nicht der Fall.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wie kamst Du dazu? Gibts da eine Warteschlange, dass sich da Geduld ausgezahlt hat?


Keine Ahnung. Hatte einfach plötzlich eine Mail von denen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. November 2017)

Immer noch "Origins". Bin jetzt im Endgame, klappere mal ein paar Fragezeichen ab und erledige die Orte. Donnerwetter, ist da viel zu tun. Das Spiel ist ein echtes Umfangmonster. Ich brauch ma' 'ne Pause. Ich frage mich, wie Matthias so schnell Platin ergattern konnte. Ich hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, Platin anzupeilen, aber das wird mir alles zuviel. Wie tötet man denn drei Leute auf einmal? Und wie läuft das mit den roten Töpfen und dem Feuer? Die Trophäe ist doch 'ne Quälerei. (Antworten gerne im Spoiler.) Ich laß das Spiel mal ein paar Tage liegen, das artet ja in Arbeit aus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. November 2017)

Dune 2000. Wieder mal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shorty484 (12. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Immer noch "Origins". Bin jetzt im Endgame, klappere mal ein paar Fragezeichen ab und erledige die Orte. Donnerwetter, ist da viel zu tun. Das Spiel ist ein echtes Umfangmonster. Ich brauch ma' 'ne Pause. Ich frage mich, wie Matthias so schnell Platin ergattern konnte. Ich hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, Platin anzupeilen, aber das wird mir alles zuviel. Wie tötet man denn drei Leute auf einmal? Und wie läuft das mit den roten Töpfen und dem Feuer? Die Trophäe ist doch 'ne Quälerei. (Antworten gerne im Spoiler.) Ich laß das Spiel mal ein paar Tage liegen, das artet ja in Arbeit aus.


Die roten Töpfe eignen sich mit einem gut gezielten brennenden Pfeil gut, um 3 Leute auf einmal zu töten. Let it burn [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. November 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Die roten Töpfe eignen sich mit einem gut gezielten brennenden Pfeil gut, um 3 Leute auf einmal zu töten. Let it burn [emoji6]



Und wie mach ich mir brennende Pfeile? Hatte da mal einen legendären Bogen, der ist aber inzwischen verkauft.


----------



## Shorty484 (12. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Und wie mach ich mir brennende Pfeile? Hatte da mal einen legendären Bogen, der ist aber inzwischen verkauft.


Meistens hast Du in der Nähe kleine Feuerschalen, wenn Du mit eingespanntem Pfeil da ran gehst, sollte sich der Pfeil entzünden.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Und wie mach ich mir brennende Pfeile? Hatte da mal einen legendären Bogen, der ist aber inzwischen verkauft.



Wenn du keinen Bogen hast, wo die Pfeile automatisch brennen, musst du in die nähe einer Feuerstelle gehen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. November 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Meistens hast Du in der Nähe kleine Feuerschalen, wenn Du mit eingespanntem Pfeil da ran gehst, sollte sich der Pfeil entzünden.



Okay, es geht also darum, Gegner auf besonders fiese und sadistische Weise abzumurksen. Wenn man mal mit etwas Abstand drüber nachdenkt ... ist schon ein merwürdiges Hobby, das wir da haben.  Ich will damit gar keine Grundsatzdiskussion anzustoßen, aber manchmal denke ich über solche Dinge nach. Hab heute den ganzen Sonntag böse römische Imperialisten und ägyptische Unterdrücker niedergemetzelt ... Mir schwirrt der Kopf, ich muß erstmal mein moralisches Koordinatensystem neu kalibrieren.


----------



## Shorty484 (12. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Okay, es geht also darum, Gegner auf besonders fiese und sadistische Weise abzumurksen. Wenn man mal mit etwas Abstand drüber nachdenkt ... ist schon ein merwürdiges Hobby, das wir da haben.  Ich will damit gar keine Grundsatzdiskussion anzustoßen, aber manchmal denke ich über solche Dinge nach. Hab heute den ganzen Sonntag böse römische Imperialisten und ägyptische Unterdrücker niedergemetzelt ... Mir schwirrt der Kopf, ich muß erstmal mein moralisches Koordinatensystem neu kalibrieren.


Naja, genau das macht man doch als begabter Assassine, oder? [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. November 2017)

Die drei Leute auf einmal habe ich „aus Versehen“ getötet. Sie waren alle ähnlich weit runter mit der Lebensenergie und da reichte dann ein Hieb aus, als alle drei um Bayek herum waren.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. November 2017)

Öhm. Mir sind da gerade so ein paar Wandbilder in einer griechischen Villa in Origins aufgefallen. Da waren nackte Brüste noch nicht das Ende der...ähm...Fahnenstange.


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. November 2017)

Vielleicht hätte ich in "Origins" doch mal etwas öfter die Schriftrollen lesen sollen. Aber das ist mir zuviel Text und Zeitaufwand. Trotzdem habe ich eben auf einem Aussichtspunkt etwas Witziges gefunden, von einem namenlosen Poeten der Antike:

Philadelphia, Massen von Korn in goldenem Schein
Doch nur ein Haufen Scheiße, um ehrlich zu sein


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. November 2017)

Klasse. Zokrym ist ins Wasser gefallen und kommt nicht mehr raus. Sieht so aus, als müsste ich neu starten und Yarns doofe Prüfungen wiederholen. Ich hoffe sowas passiert nicht zu oft. Den Spielstand laden bringt jedenfalls nichts.
20171114185906_1.jpg - directupload.net


----------



## MichaelG (14. November 2017)

Das sind doch 1 der 3 oder 4 Prüfungen (Schießen, Tauchen, Vorbeischleichen; eigentlich genau letztere Prüfung) bevor Du nach dem Aufwachen in die ersten weiteren Gebiete nach Adelpha reindarfst ? Sprich so ziemlich direkt zu Beginn ?

Ist eigentlich noch das Intro mit dabei (Bar, Strudel, Baggerszene u.s.w. ?)


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das sind doch 1 der 3 oder 4 Prüfungen (Schießen, Tauchen, Vorbeischleichen; eigentlich genau letztere Prüfung) bevor Du nach dem Aufwachen in die ersten weiteren Gebiete nach Adelpha reindarfst ? Sprich so ziemlich direkt zu Beginn ?
> 
> Ist eigentlich noch das Intro mit dabei (Bar, Strudel, Baggerszene u.s.w. ?)



Ich hatte die Prüfungen ja schon bestanden, wollte dann von ihm das Daoka öffnen lassen, und dann hing der Penner im See rum^^ Na egal, habs nochmal gemacht und bin jetzt weiter.
Das Intro wurde durch eine Sequenz im Zeichentrickstil ersetzt. Leider bewegt dort niemand eine Lippe. Das gerenderte früher gefiel mir besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (14. November 2017)

Schade.  Trotzdem ein Pflichtkauf für mich.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. November 2017)

Schon mal ne kleine Ladung screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Inventar (Bild3) wirkt übrigens sehr aufgeräumt. Gefällt mir.


----------



## MichaelG (14. November 2017)

Geil. Bin schon wieder richtig angefixt. Habenmuß.

Jetzt müssen sie nur noch sagen, daß wenn Second Contact erfolgreich ist ein richtiger Teil 2 erscheint. Lost Adelpha. Hoff*


----------



## suggysug (14. November 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Vorab nicht wundern da ich gerne zur Abwechslung gerne eine breitere Masse an Spiele zock könnten es paar Spiele mehr werden wie dich aktuell angebe:
> 
> Auf der Switch: Mario + Rabbids: Kingdom Battle
> Progress -
> ...



Ein bisschen Zeit ist vergangen seit meinem letzten Post:

*Mario +Rabbits* bin ich durch kann ich auch so weiterempfehlen, nur je näher man dem Ende kommt umso mehr kann es frusten  (zu mindest kam es mir so vor)

*Forza Horizon 3* hab ich bei Level 670 beendet und stattdessen durch *Forza Motorsports 7*  ersetzt wo ich ein (Auto)Level von 20 hab.

*Yokai Watch 2 *ist derweil auf Eis. Werde ich später wieder weiterspielen. 
Ersetzt hab ich es erstmal durch *Cat Quest* (auf der Switch) Was ich Preis/Leistung -Technisch (13€) bisher wirklich top finde.

*Persona 5* hab ich soweit aufgegeben, weil mir der Stil gar nicht gefallen hat. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich glaube schon das es ein gutes und durchdachtes Spiel ist aber nicht mein Geschmack.

*Destiny 2* bin ich soweit durch und hab mit der Freundin bis Itemlevel 250 gezockt, aber weiter auch nicht mehr. Nun hacke ich dieses Spiel ab.
Kein schlechtes Spiel aber deutlich unter meinen Erwartungen und definitv kein Vollpreis wert.

Auch *Mario Odyssee* bin ich soweit durch mit der Story, habe mittlerweile 630 Monde und werde von Zeit zu Zeit noch weitere sammeln.
Ein must-have für die Switch!

Da ich vermutlich wieder länger brauche mein Status hier zu aktualisieren, gleich mal vorab:
Diese Woche werde ich noch mit *Skyrim* auf der Switch anfangen.

So und zu guter letzt noch ein DLC das ich mir geholt hab für *Sims4: Hunde und Katzen*. An sich eine der besten DLCs das ich so in Sims4 gesehen hab und ich jedem der dieses Spiel spielt sehr empfehlen kann.
Was aber vielleicht manch einen ärgern wird ist das die Tiere nicht steuerbar sind und man (wie im echten Leben) manchmal Rätseln muss was der pelzige Vierbeiner will. (Ich find's nicht schlecht aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden)

Edit: Fast vergessen zwischenzeitlich hab ich auch *Elex* gespielt aber nach 20 Stunden ist mir die Lust an der Spielphysik vergangen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. November 2017)

Jetzt hab ich den Bogen raus: Man muß einen Gegner betäuben, dann einen kleinen roten Tonkrug neben ihn stellen und dem armen Kerl, während er schläft, mit einem Feierpfeil den Rest verpassen. Ist ja auch gnädig: Wünschen wir uns nicht alle, im Schlaf zu sterben? Das Ganze dann also 30mal.

Mann, was für ein furchtloser, ritterlicher Assassine ich doch bin!


----------



## LOX-TT (16. November 2017)

Ein bißchen Sims 4 und die SP-Kampagne von Star Wars: Battlefront 2


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ein bißchen Sims 4 und die SP-Kampagne von Star Wars: Battlefront 2



Du Wurm, wie kannst Du es wagen! Du Scherge des Kapitals!


----------



## LOX-TT (16. November 2017)

Ich bin vom Imperium, ich muss böse sein


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich bin vom Imperium, ich muss böse sein



Erforsche Deine Gefühle, LOX-TT! Auch in Dir viel Gutes steckt, nur glauben Du es mußt!

Naja, es ist wirklich keine Glanzleistung von mir, "BF2" zu boykottieren, denn auch ohne dieses ganze Shop-Tralala hätte ich es mir nach dem, was Matthias geschrieben hat, nicht gekauft. Ich hatte auf eine packende 20-Stunden-Kampagne gehofft, die Story wäre mir eigentlich auch egal gewesen, aber da scheint Dice ja ein ziemlich dünnes Süppchen gekocht zu haben. Vielleicht sollte Naughty Dog mal was im "Star Wars"-Universum versuchen, das wäre bestimmt ein Kracher.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. November 2017)

Der Photo-Modus in Assassin's Creed ist wirklich fantastisch. Sowas sollte eigentlich jedes Spiel mit hübscher Grafik haben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ein bißchen Sims 4 und die SP-Kampagne von Star Wars: Battlefront 2



Du bist ja schlimmer als Order 66


----------



## McDrake (16. November 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Der Photo-Modus in Assassin's Creed ist wirklich fantastisch. Sowas sollte eigentlich jedes Spiel mit hübscher Grafik haben!



Ich bin ja Grade an *Assassin's Creed Teil *2 dran. Ich kenne den neusten Teil noch nicht, möchte das hier aber mal in den Raum werfen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So oder so. Den Teil hatte ich nie so weit gespielt und dachte eigentlich schon, dass ich am Ende der Geschichte sei und dann gehts nochmals los.
Bissl komisch ists, wenn die Texturen nicht mehr richtig nachladen (TABS wechseln, Standby, etc...):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber eigentlich ganz hübsch... pöser purche


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> möchte das hier aber mal in den Raum werfen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Merk dir das, bis du bei Origins angekommen bist.


----------



## Enisra (17. November 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Merk dir das, bis du bei Origins angekommen bist.



Oh Wow, dieses Detail hab ich schon wieder ganz vergessen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Merk dir das, bis du bei Origins angekommen bist.


Bis dahin hat er das doch schon wieder vergessen. Genau wie Eni... Und ich. 

Verdammt, ist bereits 6-7 Jahre her dass ich AC2 zuletzt durchgespielt habe. Wenn ich jetzt Syndicate und Origins mit Glück bis Ende nächsten Jahres schaffe werde ich wohl einen komplett neuen Durchlauf durch den Zyklus versuchen... Aber "Black Flag" lasse ich dann direkt aus. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2017)

"Mass Effect Andromeda"

Hab gestern ein Paar Abtrünnige von Cerberus getroffen. Egal in welchen Teil der Galaxie es einen auch verschlägt und man auf diese Typen trifft, sie sind und bleiben unverbesserliche Arschlöcher mit Gottkomplex. 

Ach ja, aktuell ca. 25 Stunden auf dem Tacho. Und ich halte mich entgegen meiner eigens vorgeschriebenen Planung doch häufiger mit Nebenmissionen auf. Verfluchtes AC-Syndrom. ^^
Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (17. November 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Merk dir das, bis du bei Origins angekommen bist.



Ist allgemein bei den AC-Games doch so, dass man versteckte Hinweise auf spätere Spiele erhascht. 
Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist, ob UBI ein riesige AC-Bibliothek hat, auf welche sie zugreifen kann bei neuen Games, oder sie so clever sind und jeweils die Vorgänger nochmals anschauen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist allgemein bei den AC-Games doch so, dass man versteckte Hinweise auf spätere Spiele erhascht.
> Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist, ob UBI ein riesige AC-Bibliothek hat, auf welche sie zugreifen kann bei neuen Games, oder sie so clever sind und jeweils die Vorgänger nochmals anschauen.


Soweit ich noch grob weiss hat Ubisoft selbst mal von sowas wie einem "Masterplan" erzählt nach dem die arbeiten, ergo werden sie über Jahre hinaus schon eine Richtung mit festgelegten Settings und Protagonisten befolgen. Daher kommt es nicht überraschend dass gewisse Ahnen die vorher nur eine Randnotiz waren nun im Mittelpunkt stehen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (17. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber "Black Flag" lasse ich dann direkt aus.



Das verstehe ich nicht, "Black Flag" ist doch gar kein "Assassin's Creed".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht, "Black Flag" ist doch gar kein "Assassin's Creed".


Genau DAS ist ja der Grund. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (17. November 2017)

ihr seid blöd


----------



## MichaelG (17. November 2017)

Nein, realistisch. [emoji12]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> ihr seid blöd






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2017)

Sodele.
Hab mein drittes Assasins Creed durch (Ja, Black Flag ist auch eines, ihr Crétin )
Teil 1 war damals beim Release dran. 
Black Flag vor ner Weile und jetzt auch Teil 2.

Hab eben mal in meiner UBI-Bibliothek nachgeschaut und... huch:
Teil 3 hab ich auch schon mal irgendwann gekauft.


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2017)

Revelation, Brotherhood und AC3 fehlen, Du Ober-Cretin. [emoji6] Da rede ich noch nicht einmal von Liberation HD. [emoji14]


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. November 2017)

Was alle immer gegen Black Flag haben....ich fand das mit den Schiffen toll und abwechslungsreich, hat doch mal richtig frischen Wind gebracht. Einfach mal lossegeln, irgendwo an einer Insel halten, ins Wasser hüpfen, nach Schätzen suchen oder mit Blasrohr durch die Felder schleichen...dazu noch Blackbeard, Anne Bonny mit tollen deutschen Stimmen....hätte das Spiel die vielen guten Fearures des neuen Origins-Teils gehabt, wäre es natürlich noch besser^^ Aber ich habs gern gespielt. Wäre nach Unity mein liebster Teil.


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2017)

Alles schön und gut, aber BF hätte perfekt als Eigenmarke ohne AC funktioniert. 

Aber BF ist kein AC sondern ein Piratenspiel. 

AC wurde gewaltsam das Seethema übergestülpt, nachdem man bei AC 3 den Testballon mit dem Schiff gestartet hatte.

Der Protagonist AC gehört primär auf Land. Er ist kein Seefahrer wie bei BF oder Rogue.

Meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, aber BF hätte perfekt als Eigenmarke ohne AC funktioniert.
> 
> Aber BF ist kein AC sondern ein Piratenspiel.
> 
> ...



Warum soll eine Assassine nicht mit einem Schiff unterwegs sein?
Es gibt Länder, Gegenden, die mehr Meer (hihi) haben und es gibt Länder,/Gegenden, welche mehr Sand (Origins) haben.


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2017)

Das paßt für mich halt nicht. Zumal Kenway von der Einstellung her absolut nicht zu den Assassinen paßte. Er hat das Credo nicht verinnerlicht, war einer nach dem Motto ich und irgendwann vielleicht ein anderer.

Wie gesagt BF war nicht schlecht, für mich gesehen aber kein AC.

Man hat hier zwanghaft probiert, AC mit Piraten zu kombinieren.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. November 2017)

Ich finde auch, dass BF nach wie vor ein großartiges Spiel ist. Abgesehen von jetzt Origins, hat mir kein anderer Teil der AC-Reihe soviel Spaß gemacht - BF ist einfach vom Spieldesign & Gameplay absolut gelungen.

Ich stimme aber den Kritikern zu, dass es "loretechnisch" ziemlich unpassend für Assassin's Creed ist. Edward Kenway ist einfach kein Assassine. Punkt. 

Mittlerweile hat Ubisoft bzw. das zuständige Autorenteam  das m. E. zumindest halbwegs zufriedenstellend aufgelöst. "Black Flag", wie auch "Liberation" und "Rogue", sind ja *eigentlich* keine *echten* ACs in der Kontinuität der Serie, sondern "nur" VR-Spiele, die von Abstergo für ihren "VR Animus" für den Konsumentenmarkt geplant waren... 

Die "echten" Assassinen erkennt man m. E. übrigens immer daran, dass sie in ihren Zügen doch allesamt Desmond Miles stark ähneln (ist ja auch bei Bayek wieder der Fall).


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. November 2017)

Ich hasse einfach diese Seeschlachten, sie machen mir überhaupt keinen Spaß. Immerhin hab ich sie in "Origins" sogar ohne Katapulte geschafft. Hagel und Granaten, jetzt kommt Ihr, Ihr halben Portionen, Kaulquappen, Süßwassermatrosen, Schweißfußindianer, Amöben und Karnevalsseeräuber!

Übrigens: Elvis lebt, er verkauft Pommes in Uelzen! Desmond Miles gibt es wirklich, er heißt Fancisco Randez. Sie sind unter uns ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. November 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die "echten" Assassinen erkennt man m. E. übrigens immer daran, dass sie in ihren Zügen doch allesamt Desmond Miles stark ähneln (ist ja auch bei Bayek wieder der Fall).



Allerdings stammt Bayek erstmals nicht aus dem genetischen Gedächtnis von Desmond.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. November 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Allerdings stammt Bayek erstmals nicht aus dem genetischen Gedächtnis von Desmond.



Eine entfernte Ähnlichkeit mit Desmond ist erkennbar, aber ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob die nicht vielleicht zufällig ist. Immerhin trägt Bayek, seiner Zeit über 2000 Jahre voraus, Kajal als Mann. Das würde ich im heutigen Ägypten lieber nicht ausprobieren, sonst kommt der Lynchmob ...

EDIT: Ist übrigens durch, "Origins", ich schlage mich jetzt mit dem Textadventure "Android Studio 3.0" rum. Da passieren auch die mysteriösesten Dinge.

War 'ne schöne Zeit in Ägypten, und ich bleibe dabei: Dies ist mit Abstand das beste "AC". Eigentlich würden mich auch die DLCs interessieren, aber vor dem Hintergrund der aktuellen Debatte um Mikrotransaktionen und "games as a service" sehe ich auch DLCs und Saisonpässe zunehmend kritisch. Besser wäre es doch eigentlich, man würde die Ressourcen gleich in den nächsten Teil stecken und nicht den aktuellen Titel in die Länge strecken.

Vielleicht würde mich das neue "Wolfenstein" reizen, aber das Setting in Ägypten war so idyllisch, da wäre mir die Welt von "Wolfenstein" im Kontrast zu abgefuckt und düster. Ich brauch mal 'ne Pause.


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2017)

naja
Black Flag ist halt ein Piraten Spiel und kein Assasinenspiel und daher vielleicht als Spiel gut, aber halt kein gutes AC
Eigentlich wäre man bessere beraten gewesen da Skull&Bones Früher zu entwickeln


----------



## LOX-TT (18. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Revelation, Brotherhood und AC3 fehlen, Du Ober-Cretin. [emoji6] Da rede ich noch nicht einmal von Liberation HD. [emoji14]



Rogue fehlt auch noch


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Rogue fehlt auch noch



Außerdem "Chronicles"! Die beste schamlose Kopie von "Mark of the Ninja"! Wobei ich da auch nur den ersten Teil gespielt habe, der zweite war mir dann zu ähnlich. Nichtsdestotrotz ist "Chronicles" unterbewertet, wie ich finde. Ist mal 'ne nette Perle für zwischendurch.


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2017)

Mir gings eigentlich um alle Teile *vor* BF. Weiter war er ja wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe noch gar nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Außerdem "Chronicles"! Die beste schamlose Kopie von "Mark of the Ninja"! Wobei ich da auch nur den ersten Teil gespielt habe, der zweite war mir dann zu ähnlich. Nichtsdestotrotz ist "Chronicles" unterbewertet, wie ich finde. Ist mal 'ne nette Perle für zwischendurch.


Chronicles hatte 3 Ableger 

- China
- India
- Russia


----------



## Sanador (18. November 2017)

*SpellForce 3 Beta*
Hab bei diesem Spiel eher gemischte Gefühle.
Grafik und Sound sind gut, auch die Steuerung geht ordentlich von der Hand. Was aber sehr störend ist, ist der Computer-Gegner (in der Kampagne, Skirmish hab ich nicht angetestet). Er verheizt seine Truppen ohne Sinn und Versandt, wirft aber endlos Soldaten aus den Kasernen raus. Das nervt, und macht die Kämpfe zu einer langweiligen Materialschlacht ohne taktischem Anspruch.
Zudem ist der Aufbau der Basis sehr zäh und wirkt unnötig überladen, da er sich extrem stark an dem von *Die Siedler: Das Erbe der Könige* orientiert.
Da fand ich die entschlackte Variante von *SpellForce 2* merklich besser, weil man somit mehr einen Focus auf die Helden und Gefechte hatte.


----------



## MrFob (18. November 2017)

Hab gestern Abend nach ueber 80 Stunden *Elex* durchgespielt. Habe so ziemlich jeden Stein auf Magellan umgedreht, alle quests geloest, alle Photos und Kartenstuecke gefunden.

Fazit: Echt cooles Spiel und eindeutig das beste von PB seit Gothic 2.

Kritikpunkte: Das Ballancing ist wirklich nicht so der Hit. Hab auf Leicht gespielt, was am Anfang immer noch sauschwer war. Fuer Normal haette es dann schon gepasst, aber fuer andere Spieler, die nicht das Gothic 2 "ich renne staendig vor Monstern weg" Spielerlebnis haben wollen waere noch ein leichterer Schwierigkeitsgrad darunter gut gewesen. Das ist aber nicht das eigentliche Problem, wie gesagt, fuer mich hat das schon so gepasst. Nein, das Problem ist eher, dass man mit den richtigen Skills ab einem bestimmten Punkt total uebermaechtig wird und praktisch unbesiegbar ist. Ich hatte einen Kleriker gespielt und mit dem Zauber as letzte Gefecht" werden die Hitpoints, wenn sie auf Null gehen einfach wieder komplett (!) aufgefuellt. Das bedeutet, man hat halt eigentlich 2 mal so viel Hitpoints wie zuvor. Dazu hatte ich noch ein Amulett, das meine magische Energie regeneriert und somit konnte ich den Zauber praktisch unbegrenzt sprechen -> Unbegrenzt Hitpoints. Da ist es dann auch egal, ob man nun den Schwierigkeitsgrad hochstellt oder nicht.
Auch die Waffen werden spaeter extrem stark. Slebbst den Endgegner habe ich mit 3 Schlaegen innerhalb von 4 Sekunden (!) aus den Socken gehauen. Ich meine, es ist ja ganz nett, wenn man nach zig Spielstunden die ganzen Monster vor denen man ewig weggerannt ist nun mit Leichtigkeit besiegt, Rache ist suess und so, aber wenn man im ersten Drittel des Spiels kaum Land sieht und dann im letzten Drittel so gar keine Herausforderung mehr hat, dann wurde da was Ballancing vermurkst.
Auch die Grafik, gerade die Figuren und die Animationen sind halt nicht gerade das Nonplusultra aber das hat mich persoenlich nicht sonderlich gestoert, da mMn das sehr gute Design dies wieder wett macht.

Das wars aber eigentlich auch schon an Kritik. Ansonsten finde ich das Spiel echt super! Klar, die Dialoge, gerade mit den Gefaehrten kommen nicht ganz an die Klassiker von BioWare und Co ran und wirken im Vergleich doch eher etwas hoelzern und z.B. das Skript fuer die Romanze, die man anfangen kann wirkt extrem unbeholfen, doch dafuer gibt's halt den Piranha Bytes typischen Tonfall und Humor. Ausserdem haben sie sich mMn gegenueber Gothic und Risen schon ein bisschen gesteigert. Und ich spreche hier nur von den Skripts fuer die Dialoge selbst. Die eigentlichen Stories, die dahinter stecken sind eigentlich sehr gut. Praktisch alle Quests haben eine interessante Story und viele haben einige Wendungen und die Hauptstory um das Elex und den Krieg der Fraktionen, etc. fand ich persoenlich super. Ausserdem bekommt PB von mir ein dickes Lob dafuer, dass sie es geschafft haben gleichzeitig die Story des Spiels zufriedenstellend abzuschliessen und doch massig Potential fuer einen Nachfolger offenzuhalten, das bekommt gerade bei Spielen kaum jemand hin. 


Spoiler



Ich fand die Idee, dass das Elex selbst ein Bewusstsein hat ziemlich cool und ich bin echt gespannt was es nun mit "den Wissenden" auf sich hat, da geht noch was.


Ich kann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wieso Peter geschrieben hat, dass sich das Spiel am Ende so strecken sollte und man sich Ewigkeiten nur stumpf durch Gegnerhorden kaempft. Das habe ich ueberhapt nicht so empfunden. Es gibt mal recht kurz vor dem Ende eine Hauptquest, in der man 6 feindliche Kommandeure finden und ausschalten muss, dazu muss man relativ viele Gegner in einem Landstrich bekaempfen, den man eventuell schonmal erkundet hat, jedoch dauert das zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht sonderlich lange und es ist halt eine einzelne Quest auf der Oberwelt. Einen langen Schlussdungeon, wie seinerzeit noch in Gothic 1, 2 oder Risen 1 gibt es gottseidank gar nicht. Insofern weiss ich nicht so genau was er da gemeint hat. Wenn ueberhaupt wuerde ich sagen, dass die Story gegen Ende noch mal richtig an Fahrt aufnimmt.
Das eigentlich coolste am Spiel ist aber nach wie vor das erforschen der Welt. Da weiss PB einfach, was sie tuen. Ich wuerde sogar sagen, im Welt-Design koennen sich sogar die Entwickler renommierter AAA Titel, wie Mass Effect, Skyrim oder sogar the Witcher 3 eine Scheibe abschneiden. Die Art und Weise wie Taeler, Anhoehen, Flusslaeufe und Ruinen, Klippen und Ebenen miteinander verbunden sind ist fantastisch und man will nur noch diese eine Ecke weiterlaufen, nur um zu sehen was da dann wohl ist. Dazu kommt, dass man alle Nase lang belohnt wird, entweder mit neuen Items oder vielleicht einem Lore-Schnipsel, der Hinweise um die Hintergruende des Asteroidenabsturzes (um den sich natuerlich verschiedenen Verschwoerungtheorien ranken) gibt. Selbst die Anfangs so schwere Gegner, die die Erkundung immer mit einem Risiko verbinden und dadurch spannend machen sind motivierend. Das ist echt super gemacht.
Grossartige Bugs habe ich auch nicht zu vermelden, das ganze ist top gelaufen auf meinem Rechner, muss man bei PB Spielen ja nach wie vor immer noch dazu sagen. 

Also, alles in allem ist Elex mMn ein echter Geheimtip aus Deutschland und ein super Rollenspiel geworden. Ich hoffe sie machen einen 2ten Teil (oder vielleicht sogar irgendwann mal ein Prequel, das um die Zeit des Asteroideneinschlags spielt, das koennte ich mir auch gut vorstellen).
Von mir bekommt das Ding 8.5/10 Elexit-Splitter


----------



## LOX-TT (18. November 2017)

Ich werde nachher mal die Skyrim VR-Fassung einlegen, bin ich sehr gespannt drauf wie Himmelsrand auf mich wirkt mit Sonys VR-Brille auf dem Kopf


----------



## Neawoulf (18. November 2017)

Skyrim VR würde mich ja auch reizen, aber mangels Playstation wird das wohl erstmal nichts. Eine PC Version ist nicht angekündigt, oder?


----------



## LOX-TT (18. November 2017)

Bis jetzt noch nicht glaub ich

Ich streame bißchen, wer will kann ja zuschauen, leider kann ich aber nur in niedriger Auflösung streamen




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6t6ccUZ-Rm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2017)

AC Origins. Von den Phylakes sind nur noch 2 übrig (Stufe 40). Ich selbst bin nun nach 67 h und 60% auf Stufe 38,5.

Hab aber noch eine Reihe von Nebenmissionen von Lvl. 28-38 übrig. Werde ich wohl machen bevor ich mich an die restlichen 2 Phylakes mache.

Und für die Armschiene als letztes Teil fehlen noch 3 Aufwertungen. Dann bin ich auch da auf 100%.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> AC Origins. Von den Phylakes sind nur noch 2 übrig (Stufe 40). Ich selbst bin nun nach 67 h und 60% auf Stufe 38,5.
> 
> Hab aber noch eine Reihe von Nebenmissionen von Lvl. 28-38 übrig.



Du bekommst auch nach dem LevelCap noch XP und verdienst weiter Skillpunkte. Nur halt ohne weitere Levelaufstiege.

Nur als Hinweis.


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2017)

Thx.  Werde mal sehen.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. November 2017)

Die Move-Steuerung von Skyrim VR hat mich fast zum Verzweifeln gebracht 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eDIHL4QYf6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (18. November 2017)

So, und gleich mal ins neue *Outcast Remake* reingespielt.

Also die neue Grfik sieht wirklich gut aus und so, aber mMn haette man da schon noch etwas mehr machen koennen. So sind die Animationen entweder vom alten Spiel uebernommen und nur marginal ueberarbeitet worden, da waere auf jeden Fall mehr drin gewesen, mit ein paar Updates. Auch die Steuerung haette man schon ein bisschen ueberarbeiten koennen. Das springen ist nach wie vor wahnsinnig unpraezise. Vielleicht wollte man da ja "den Geist des Originals" einfangen oder so, aber wenn, dann hat man es damit etwas zu gut gemeint mMn. Auch die Qualitaet der Sprachausgabe ist nicht so der Hit, alles klingt ziemlich verrauscht. Zwar finde ich es gut, dass sie die Originalaufnahmen nehmen und nicht alles neu vertont haben oder so und vielleicht war da einfach nicht mehr machbar, aber ich frage mich ob es da nicht vielleicht so eine Art Noise Canceling Filter oder sowas gegeben haette?
Die Optionen lassen auch zu wuenschen uebrig. Man kann nur ein paar Tastenbelegungen selbst einstellen. Audio Optionen gibt es soweit ich das gesehen habe gar nicht (und ich wuerde wirklich gerne das Verhaeltnis von Sprachausgabe, Soundeffekten und Musik veraendern).
Das neue gezeichnete Intro gefaellt mir ueberhaupt nicht. Ich hatte wirklich gehofft, sie wuerden das alte Intro neu rendern aber man hat sich auch hier fuer die Billigversion entschieden. Ich habe mal das alte Intro neu enkodiert, man kann es einfach einfuegen, wenn man will. Hier ist mein Post mit der Anleitung und dem Link dazu, falls das jemand machen will.
Auch die technische Umsetzung ist nicht so ganz einwandfrei. Habe bisher nur 2-3 Stunden gespielt aber es schein ein Memory Leak zu geben, da das Spiel nach einiger Zeit zu ruckeln anfaengt, was immer schlimmer wird bis man es neu startet. Ausserdem hatte ich beim beenden des Spiels bisher zweimal einen Crash (was natuerlich beim beenden nicht so schlimm ist, zeugt aber auch nicht gerade von einer sauberen Umsetzung). Und wenn als Slade einem NPC in einem Dialog einen Gegenstand geben sollte, aber nicht auf der gleichen Ebene stand (da es an einer Treppe war) blieben beide Charaktere in der Animation haengen und ich musste das Spiel neu starten. Alles jetzt keine super schlimmen Bugs aber innerhalb nur der ersten paar Stunden schon auffaellig.
-- Update nach 9 Stunden -- Hatte jetzt auch einen Crash, der ein Savegame zerstoert hat, also immer schoen 3-4 verschiedenen Saves anlegen Leute.

Ansonsten ist das Spiel natuerlich so genial wie eh und je und es macht einen Heidenspass es in der neuen Grafik zu erleben. Auch wenn man schon arg merkt, dass Appeal hier mit ganz kleiner Sparflamme gekocht hat (wahrscheinlich hatten sie gar keine andere Wahl), ich bereue es jedenfalls nicht mir das Ding fuer $30 gekauft zu haben. Hoffentlich machen sie mit dem Ding genug Kohle um es nochmal ein bisschen aufzupolieren und ein paar der Kritikpunkte oben rauszupatchen. Und vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann mal ein Outcast 2. Ich jedenfalls waere sofort dabei.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. November 2017)

Batman Arkham Origins

Neuer Durchlauf, wird auch wieder mal Zeit. Wohl auch der Teil mit den gelungensten und am besten inszenierten Bosskämpfen. Die möchte man gar nicht beenden. 
Auch die Kriminalfälle haben es in sich, schon ganz vergessen was da einem geboten wird.


----------



## MichaelG (21. November 2017)

AC Origins. Die letzten beiden Phyliakes sind erledigt. Ungeplant und fast gleichzeitig.

Habe mich in ein Camp schleichen wollen. Dort hatte mich eine Wache entdeckt, die ich übersehen hatte.

Zusammen mit der Verstärkung sind beide Typen aufgetaucht.

War eine schwere Arbeit mit Lvl. 38 beide 40er Phylakes zu erledigen. Hab es aber nun hinter mir.

Bei der Aufrüstung fehlt mir nur noch die letzte Stufe der Armschiene.

Sieht gut aus. Morgen probiere ich mal die Götterherausforderung trotzdem mir noch 1,5 Lvl. fehlen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. November 2017)

Marvel Heroes. Da ja bald Schluss ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2017)

AC Origins. Habe (für mich) die erste Götterprüfung gegen Sobek bestanden. Bei Anubis lag ich noch im KH. War richtig nervig (mitten im Zweikampf auf Sobekd Lava achten), ist aber nach 3 Versuchen abgehakt. [emoji4] 

Mal sehen welcher Gott als nächstes kommt. [emoji3] Grase jetzt noch die letzten Militärcamps, Tierverstecke und Schatzverstecke ab bevor ich mit den Missionen weitermache. Bajek ist von der Ausrüstung her auf 100%. Die Kriegselefanten hebe ich mir für das Finale auf.

Aktueller Stand 62 % bei 74 h Spielzeit. Lvl. 40.


----------



## Honigpumpe (23. November 2017)

Was bringen denn diese Götterprüfungen? Die hab ich gar nicht gemacht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Move-Steuerung von Skyrim VR hat mich fast zum Verzweifeln gebracht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! Ja, mich auch. 
Ich habe gleich zu Beginn meine Schwerter aus Versehen weggeworfen und konnte sie daraufhin nicht mehr aufheben. Das waren sicherlich 10 Minuten pure Verzweiflung, Hin- und Her, Fluchen und kurz vor der Kapitulation stehen, bis ich eines wieder aufnehmen konnte. 

Ich habe dann erstmal abgebrochen und werde es  bald noch einmal mit dem Gamepad probieren. 

Ansonsten ist die Grafik natürlich sehr reduziert, was allerdings dennoch der Faszination nicht abträglich ist. Der Anfang mit dem Drachen waren schon beeindruckend.


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Was bringen denn diese Götterprüfungen? Die hab ich gar nicht gemacht.



Kurz 1000 XP und eine legendäre Waffe (war zumindestens bei mir bei Sobek der Fall). Ich habe ein Schwert bekommen.

Angeblich soll dann irgendwann eine komplette Ausrüstung dabei herausspringen. Weiß nur nicht ob man die Prüfungen pro Gott hierfür mehrfach machen muß.


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2017)

Immer noch AC: O An der heutigen Tagesaufgabe vom Nomadenbasar bin ich am verzweifeln.

Ich soll einen vermißten Arbeiter finden. Der war in der Nähe von einem Löwencamp und eine Römerstation ist in unmittelbarer Nähe. Aber ich finde den Kerl weder lebend noch tot. Bug?


----------



## svd (23. November 2017)

Hast du die Löwen denn schon umgekrempelt oder ihre Haufen durchwühlt?

Hab jetzt endlich, wieder mal, Crysis-1 durchgespielt. Schade, dass es ab dem "Berg" so streng linear wird. Nach dem, eher öden, letzten Teil des Spieles vergisst man direkt, wie viel interessanter der vordere Teil der Insel gewesen war.
Der Endkampf war auch eher blöd gewesen, mit der depperten TAC-Kanone.

Naja, jetzt ist Crysis-2 dran. Der nächste Schritt meines Vorhabens, mich durch die Trilogie, Warhead lass ich aus, zu ackern. Der krasse Bruch nervt irgendwie noch immer. Spielerisch hast du jedoch noch immer die gleichen taktischen
Möglichkeiten, wenn auch auf weitaus engerem Raum. Aber diese wirre Geschichte... vlt. lese ich besser die Vorgeschichte aus den Comics.


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2017)

Hab ich. Alle Löwen sind gehimmelt. [emoji6]

Update: Nach Neustart liegt das Suchgebiet wo ganz anders? WTF? Hab den Kerl jetzt gefunden.


----------



## McDrake (23. November 2017)

Hab mir jetzt doch *Deus Ex: Mankind Deluxe* gekauft.
Hab den Fehler gefunden, warum ich damals das Spiel nicht starten konnte, beim Gratiswochenende:
Bitdefender hatte den Ordner geschützt.

Schon ein Unterschied in Sachen Grafik, im Vergleich zum Vorgänger. Vor allem die Gesichter. Das gefällt mir sehr gut.
Die Unterstützung vom TOBII-Eyetracker ist ebenfalls gut umgesetzt.


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt doch *Deus Ex: Mankind Deluxe* gekauft.



Hat ich mir auch kurz überlegt, aber die Steam-Reviews von wegen Ingame-Shop haben mich dann überzeugt, erstmal zu warten - vielleicht / bzw. wahrscheinlich kommt noch eine GOTY-Edition davon raus, mal schauen.

Apropos Steam Sale :
Zum Glück gibt's die Refund-Option. Hab mir * Rez - Infinite * für die Vive geholt, weil das so abartig gute Wertungen hatte und äh - nein; nicht wirklich mein Fall - zack zurückgegeben 
- ähnlich ging's mir als ich heute nach ewig langer Pause mal wieder * Raw Data * angeworfen hab - schade, dass ich das Ding vor so ewig langer Zeit gekauft hab, zum einen war's nicht billig und zum anderen irgendwie 08/15 - sonst hätte ich das auch mal zurückgeben können.
Wenigstens * Super Hot VR * überzeugt.
Besitzt hier eigentlich jemand * Robo Recall *(VR-Shooter für die Rift) und kann das empfehlen ?
Dank einiger findiger Modder kann man ja jedes Rift-Spiel auf der Vive spielen & da mir die Demo "Bullet-Train" so extrem gut gefallen hat, überleg ich mir das bei Gelegenheit mal zu holen.


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Hat ich mir auch kurz überlegt, aber die Steam-Reviews von wegen Ingame-Shop haben mich dann überzeugt, erstmal zu warten - vielleicht / bzw. wahrscheinlich kommt noch eine GOTY-Edition davon raus, mal schauen.
> 
> Apropos Steam Sale :
> Zum Glück gibt's die Refund-Option. Hab mir * Rez - Infinite * für die Vive geholt, weil das so abartig gute Wertungen hatte und äh - nein; nicht wirklich mein Fall - zack zurückgegeben
> ...


Die DLCs sind bei den 12.- ja mit dabei. Ebenso irgendwelche Boosterpacks. Ist also wohl irgendwie eine GOTY. Die "kaufbaren" Zusätze braucht man ja anscheinend nicht zum durchspielen und das App ist auch optional. Habs noch nicht mal ausprobiert. Spielerisch fand ich mich aber gleich wieder zurecht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2017)

"Previously... In *Mass Effect Andromeda*"... 

Gestern einen Großteil der gestrigen 2 1/2 Spielstunden auf H-047c verbracht. DAS hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. Ein radioaktiv verseuchter Planet, überwiegend in Dunkelheit gehüllt, auf dem man ausschließlich im Nomad unterwegs ist. Schwerelosigkeit inklusive. Tolle Stimmung - wenn man das von einem toten Fels im All so sagen kann. 
Hat mich stark an einige atmosphärefreie, ebenfalls schwach beleuchtete Trabanten aus ME1 erinnert - nur mit dem Unterschied dass diese damals absolut einfallslose, stinklangweilige Aufträge boten und das "Cruisen" auf denselben krampfig ohne Ende war.

Fand ich top. Obs noch mehr solcher Planeten in MEA gibt? Wäre schön, erhoffe mir aber besser nix zuviel. ^^

http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a17c13ef15b5/tapatalk_1511506195662.jpeg?


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2017)

*Ächz*... Kann mir jemand sagen wo die Schwachstelle des Zerstörer-Relikts liegt? Hab mich gestern fast eine Stunde damit gequält mich in der Mission "Reliktfräse" ins Herz der unterirdischen Anlage durchzukämpfen, doch kurz vor dem Endziel kriege ich es mit besagtem Brocken zu tun. Seine beiden Geschütze knacke ich zwar noch, ihn selber aber kaum weil er entweder einen Intervall-Schutzschild aufbaut oder mir endlos Assembler an den Hals schickt. [emoji30] 

Irgendwann hatte ich die Nase voll und h-047c verlassen. Zum Glück gibt's noch reichlich andere Aufgaben auf Havarl, Eos oder Elaaden. [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2017)

Das Schild ist afaik nur frontal. Entweder seitlich angreifen oder eine Waffe wählen mit Schildumgehung/Attacke.


----------



## MrFob (26. November 2017)

Nachdem ich letzte Woche Outcast: Second Contact durchgespilet habe bin ich nun wieder dabei mein Backlog abzuarbeiten.

Kurz nochmal zu Outcast, soviel habe ich nicht mehr zu meinem letzten Post hinzuzufuegen, schoenes Spiel, durchwachsenes Remake. Bei den Nebenaufgaben kam ich leider nur auf 95% da man fuer manche Dinge eine sehr spezielle Reihenfolge einhalten muss, sonst kann man ein paar Nebenquests nicht mehr abschliessen. Aber was solls, war auf jeden Fall schoen das alte Ding mal wieder durchzuspielen.

So, und dann habe ich nach einer gefuehlten Ewigkeit endlich mal meinen Durchlauf von Wolfenstein: The New Order abgeschlossen, damit ich die 45 GB mal wieder von meiner Platte bekomme. Das Shooter Feeling in diesem Titel ist schon echt sehr cool und die Mischung aus stealth und ballern macht richtig Spass, aber die Thematik und die Umsetzung ist echt bitter. Ich finde gerade die Kombination der super-Klischeehaften Ami-Helden Story, Blazkowicz's staendige halb-philosophische Murmeleien, der uebelst ueberzogenen Nazi Darstellung (gerade in Verbindung mit dem Kindergarten-Deutsch, dass dafuer dann verwendet wird) aber dann eben auch der krassenGewalt-Darstellung und der Behandlung wirklich Magenverdrehender Themen aus der NS Zeit, wie den Arbeitslagern, den Menschenversuchen und den Verbrennungsoefen ist richtig uebel. Da frage ich mich teilweise ja schon, wie man als Autor drauf sein muss, um sich so was abstossendes auszudenken.
Eines muss man ihnen aber lassen, Sie haben im englischen Original fuer wirklich alle deutschen Rollen (ausser einer einzigen) auch original Deutsche Sprecher hergenommen, was - gerade wenn man beide Sprachen spricht -der duesteren Atmosphaere extrem zutraeglich ist. Auch fuer sehr viele deutsche Texte im Spiel (wie z.B. die vielen Zeitungsartikel, etc., die man finden kann) haben sie definitiv einen deutschen Schreiberling gefunden. Lediglich in der eigentlichen Story, wenn wohl die Amerikanischen Autoren deutsche Saetze selbst eingefuegt haben kommt das Klischee-Deutsch raus.
Naja, auf jeden Fall guter Shooter, der eine krasse Atmosphaere aufbaut, die mir persoenlich aber echt ein flaues Gefuehl in der Magengegend verursacht. Bin ganz froh, dass ich das Ding jetzt durch hab.


----------



## Sanador (26. November 2017)

*Dungeons 3*
Schönes Spiel mit scheußlichem Humor...könnte man als Zitat auf die Spiele-Verpackung drucken. 

*Star Wars: Battlefront 2* (2017)
Trotz des zähen Freischaltsystems gefällt es mir irgendwie.  Duck und weg


----------



## Neawoulf (26. November 2017)

Ich hab mir gerade im Steam-Sale mal *Ryse - Sons of Rome* und *Tales from the Borderlands* gegönnt. Beides eher interaktive Filme, als Spiele und beide wohl auch recht kurz, aber irgendwie kommt mir das gerade ganz entgegen. Mit Elex hab ich sicher noch 40 bis 50 Stunden vor mir und meine ganzen Rennsimulationen halten mich eh ständig beschäftigt ... da muss zwischendurch auch mal ein bisschen Fast-Food her und für diese Preise ist ne Spielzeit von unter 10 Stunden für mich völlig in Ordnung. Eigentlich würde mich auch Tacoma noch reizen, da ich Gone Home damals sehr schön fand, aber da ich in letzter Zeit keine guten Erfahrungen mit Spielen auf Basis der Unity-Engine gemacht habe, verzichte ich mal drauf. The Talos Principle VR steht dann für den Weihnachts-Sale auf dem Wunschzettel.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Würfel finden, der mir die Entscheidung abnimmt, mit welchem der beiden Spiele ich anfange ...


----------



## Rising-Evil (26. November 2017)

* Call of Duty - Advanced Warfare * genau * Wolfenstein 2 * und * South Park - Fractured But Whole *  - sind allesamt ganz nett, aber halt nur das. 
Wenn man die Vorgänger kennt, weiß man, was man bekommt. Klar ist ein bisschen was neues dabei (neue Granaten und Kevin Spacey in CoD, eine neue Grafikengine in Wolfenstein und ein neues Kampfsystem in South Park) aber alles in allem kein Quantensprung. 
Würde ich die vorab bewerten - es wäre wohl überall eine 7/10 auch gemessen daran dass * South Park - Stick of Truth * imo eines der besten Lizenzspiele überhaupt und * Wolfenstein - The New Order * der beste Ego-Shooter seit * Bioshock * war. 
Klar, dass die Nachfolger da nicht ganz mithalten können. [emoji6]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde mich auch Tacoma noch reizen, da ich Gone Home damals sehr schön fand, aber da ich in letzter Zeit keine guten Erfahrungen mit Spielen auf Basis der Unity-Engine gemacht habe, verzichte ich mal drauf.


Das wäre jetzt aber etwas kurzsichtig begründet. Mit jeder Engine lässt sich Mist fabrizieren, auch mit Oldies wie Unreal3 oder Co.

Sofern man jetzt keine ultrabilligen Games - die erkennt man bereits am sehr niedrig gesetzten Normalpreis - ins Boot nimmt lassen sich viele gute Spiele auf Unity-Basis finden. Ich hab mir beispielsweise vor kurzem "Republique" geholt, eines der optisch stärksten Unity-Spiele. Was ich auch empfehlen kann wäre noch "The Uncertain (Episode 1)", auch sehr ansehnlich.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (26. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das wäre jetzt aber etwas kurzsichtig begründet. Mit jeder Engine lässt sich Mist fabrizieren, auch mit Oldies wie Unreal3 oder Co.
> 
> Sofern man jetzt keine ultrabilligen Games - die erkennt man bereits am sehr niedrig gesetzten Normalpreis - ins Boot nimmt lassen sich viele gute Spiele auf Unity-Basis finden. Ich hab mir beispielsweise vor kurzem "Republique" geholt, eines der optisch stärksten Unity-Spiele. Was ich auch empfehlen kann wäre noch "The Uncertain (Episode 1)", auch sehr ansehnlich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Das Problem ist der Controller-Support. Ich hab hier Lenkrad, Pedale, Joystick usw. angeschlossen und die Spiele auf Unity-Basis nehmen von all diesen Controllern per Direct Input oder sowas Input an. Das lässt sich oft auch nicht abschalten und das Ergebnis ist, dass ich mich im Spiel auf der Stelle drehe oder ständig rückwärts laufe usw. Die Controller abziehen ist für mich keine Option, weil viele Spiele danach komplett neu eingestellt werden muss, weil Windows sich beim Wiedereinstöpseln nicht sagen lässt Joystick ist Gerät 1, Lenkrad Gerät 2, Pedale sind Gerät 3 usw. Mir ist schon klar, dass ich mit meinen vielen Zusatzcontrollern ein Exot bin, aber die simple Option, den Direct Input Support in Unity Spielen abzuschalten, würde mir schon reichen. Leider gibt's die Option meist nicht und daher kaufe ich auch nicht gern Spiele mit dieser Engine. Mit der Optik oder der Performance oder der sonstigen spielerischen und inhaltlichen Qualität der Spiele hat das nichts zutun.


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2017)

AC Origins. 72% sind durch und 84 h. Der nächste Kloß sitzt im Hals:



Spoiler



Die Ermordung von Khemuts Tochter. Habe dafür aber das Krokodil bestraft.



Die Gladiatorenkämpfe in der Arena sind auch genial. 

Habe auch die nächste Seeschlacht durch.

Morgen geht es mit den Lvl. 30 Nebenmissionen weiter.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Schild ist afaik nur frontal. Entweder seitlich angreifen oder eine Waffe wählen mit Schildumgehung/Attacke.


Schildumgehung? Hmm... Kann das eine bestimmte Waffe oder ist da vielmehr eine Modifizierung vonnöten?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2017)

Da gibt es afaik eine Waffe bzw. Munition dafür.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da gibt es afaik eine Waffe bzw. Munition dafür.


Oh weh... Dann muss ich meine aufgelesenen Ballermänner nochmal durchforsten. Hab da mehr nach einer guten Kombination aus Schadenstärke und Munitionskapazität gewählt und gar nicht so auf besondere "Features" geachtet. ^^

Bin im übrigen bei knapp 40 Stunden angekommen. Schonmal das am längsten gespielte ME überhaupt, und ich glaube bis zum Archon-Finale bin ich noch ein gutes Stück entfernt.
Ich denke mal dass man sich auch nach vorgezogenem Hauptspiel anschließend um die restlichen Nebentätigkeiten kümmern kann, oder?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2017)

Jepp. Das geht. Nach dem Spiel landest Du wieder hinter der Steuerkonsole und Du kannst Nebenaufgaben oder fehlende Schätze holen. Ich kam am Ende des Spiels auf um die 90 h Spielzeit bei "95% Galaxie" bei ME: A. Da fehlen mir irgendwo vermutlich Nebenjobs und 5 oder 6 von den Reliktartefakten von denen ich nicht alle erwischt habe.

Der Umfang von ME:A entspricht von der Spieldauer ungefähr 2,5 Teilen der Trilogie. Das ist ein richtiges Umfangmonster.


----------



## McDrake (27. November 2017)

Verdammt... ich muss Origins auch mal spielen. Gleich nach ME:E.
Es gibt zu viele schöne spiele. Was für ein 1st-Worldproblem wir haben. 

Neben DeusEx: Mankind, will ich in Elite das Zentrum der Galaxie erreichen, bevor das neue Update kommt und ich fürs erforschen evtl neues Gerät brauche.
Darum muss ich dazwischen ein paar Sprünge machen... sind ja nur noch etwas unter 200.
Natürlich wird noch ab und zu ein System erforscht. aber man muss auch vorwärts kommen.
Inzwischen ist die Umgebung ziemlich hell
"My god, it's full of stars"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. November 2017)

Bis gerade noch Marvel Heroes. Nun aber scheinen die Server endgültig down zu sein. RIP


----------



## MichaelG (27. November 2017)

AC Origins. 2 h Spieldauer für 1% Fortschritt. Nur Nebenmissionen. 7 Bauern, die Matriarchin, der Schatz der Phylakes, Mission für Cleopatra.

Das Spiel ist der Hammer. Fast 100 abgeschlossene Quests und immer noch 74% Fortschritt.

Und es gibt 2 neue Hauptziele.


----------



## Grevmak (28. November 2017)

Spiele momentan Mario Odyssey und hab' Zelda BOTW noch hier rumfliegen. Hab mich zu beiden nahezu null gespoilert und bin von ersterem bereits vollstens begeistert. Großartig was Nintendo da aus dem Klempner rausgeholt hat, steuert sich so gut wie noch nie. Ist fast schon gruselig wieviele Movement optionen man in dem Spiel hat.


----------



## Exar-K (28. November 2017)

Für Breath of the Wild musst du aber sehr viel Zeit einplanen.
Ich habe nach ~150 Stunden vielleicht so 1/3 gesehen.


----------



## MichaelG (29. November 2017)

AC Origins. Nach 95 Stunden sind 78% gelöst. Darunter Nebenmissionen wie Der Floh von Kyrene und der Queststrang für die Maus. Imho Perlen und auch eine Mission wie Sobeks Kinder mal etwas anderes.

Aktuell steht (vorerst) nur noch 1 Hauptmission an (mehr ist nicht greifbar), eine Reihe von Arenabegegnungen (bis auf die Hammer-Reihe, die ich beendet habe) und die Kriegselefanten.

Langsam scheint sich das Spiel dem Ende zuzuneigen.

Ich bleibe dabei: AC: O ist bislang der beste Ableger.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: AC: O ist bislang der beste Ableger.



Bin geneigt, dem zuzustimmen. Spielerisch ist es eine Wucht, graphisch sowieso. Story, naja, der typische "AC-Blödsinn", aber trotzdem unterhaltsam. 

Das einzige, was ich vermisse, ist die auf- bzw. ausbaubare Basis und die praktische DNS-"Übersicht". 

Gestört hat mich bislang im ganzen Spiel eigentlich nur eines: die Aussprache von Zeus als "See-us" im Deutschen. Hier hat der zuständige Übersetzer vollkommen gepennt. Jedes Mal, wenn ich das höre, rollen sich mir die Zehennägel auf, beim Zeus!


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2017)

Die DNS vermisse ich noch nicht einmal so sehr. Auch nicht dieser 100% Quark wo bei früheren Teilen teils Glück notwendig war um auf die 100% zu kommen. Die Story ist im Gros zwar "typisch" AC, trotzdem nachvollziehbar und der Charakter von Bajek sympathisch. Und die Antagonisten waren nicht typisch schwarz (charakterlich) sondern hatten stellenweise eine ordentliche Ambivalenz. Ich fand es nur schade, daß man diese zu fix abgehakt hatte. Hier hätte ich mir eine tiefergehende Ausarbeitung gewünscht (dann wäre AC aber ein Spiel mit 200 h Spieldauer geworden).   Und die fehlende Basis ist noch so ziemlich mein einziger Kritikpunkt neben dem Erwähnten. Hier hoffe ich auf den Nachfolger. Und ich hoffe auch, daß es mit Bajek/Aja weitergeht und es ein Mehrteiler zu den beiden wird.

Und wie gesagt die Questqualität liegt im Vergleich zu früher teils deutlich höher. Hier hat AC Origins ordentlich draufgepackt. Und wie gesagt die Implementierung des RPG-Fähigkeitsbaums war imho eine der besten Ideen. Das bringt das Spiel auf ein neues Level. Die Kisten sind dieses mal auch sinnvoller verteilt und befinden sich innerhalb der Zielgebiete in die man eh hinein muß.

Werde wohl heute die tägliche Nomadenmarktmission machen und die Arena-Missionen mit den jeweiligen Endbossen weiter durchziehen bevor ich den Hauptquest weiter durchziehe. Es gibt ja noch 2 (neue) Hauptziele zu erledigen.


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2017)

AC Origins. Nun sind 3 von 5 Bossgegnern in der Arena Geschichte. Der Typ mit den beiden Äxten und der danach kommende mit dem Speer waren schon ziemlich happig. 

Ich hoffe mal, daß ich morgen die restlichen beiden auch noch packe. Danach geht es mit dem Hauptquest weiter.

Die Pferderennen hebe ich mir für das Ende auf.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2017)

AC Origins. Ich könnte zum ersten mal fluchen. Der Seleukide (Bosskampf) in der Arena war dank seiner Feuerbomben und damit gezielten Treffer (der ahnte sogar wohin ich nach dem ersten Wurf ausweichen würde oder warf die zweite Bombe bevor ich überhaupt wieder stehen konnte) extrem unfair und happig. Ich weiß gar nicht wieviele Versuche ich benötigt habe um dieses Arschloch endlich endgültig auf die Matte zu schicken. Und wie oft hatte ich den mit seinem Balken auf 0,5%, nur noch 1 Schlag und bin doch desynchronisiert.

Nun ist nur noch die letzte Arenawelle dran...

WTF??? Das gleiche noch einmal im Elite-Modus? Wieviele Durchgänge gibt es denn noch?

Habe nur noch im Elite den Hammer abgeschlossen. Mache morgen weiter.

Aber den Seleukiden als Elite-Gegner? Das wird haariger als haarig. Dagegen ist der Duellist trotz vergifteter Schwerter noch in Relation fair und auch ausrechenbar.

Aktuell übrigens 98 h bei immer noch 78% (die Arena zählt wohl nicht zu den 100% ?


----------



## svd (1. Dezember 2017)

Auch so ein Spiel, wo ich ein modernes Remake begrüßen würde. Alle paar Jahre muss es auf die Platte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir bereiten uns vor,  das sich nähernde Scavenger-Schiff mit der Riesenkanone abzufangen.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2017)

ST Voyager? Jepp da wäre ich mit einem Remake oder Nachfolger (SP ohne Lootboxen) sofort dabei.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Dezember 2017)

Vor einigen Tagen hab ich mir *Ryse - Son of Rome *gekauft und habe jetzt die erste Stunde gespielt und ich muss sagen: Irgendwie sehr geil ... und auch nicht.

Um das ein wenig zu präzisieren: Die ganze Inszenierung, die Kämpfe, Musik, Atmosphäre und größtenteils die Grafik sind echt gelungen. Grafik wirkt allerdings teilweise ein wenig unscharf und die Zwischensequenzen laufen in 30 fps und haben Komprimierungsartefakte. Aber das ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Für meinen Geschmack ist das Gameplay zwar ein wenig zu schnell bzw. es gibt zu wenig Verschnaufpausen, aber es ist halt ein spielbarer Actionfilm. Damit kann ich leben. 

Vor allem gefällt mir auch das Setting sehr gut. Es gibt viel zu wenig gut gemachte Spiele mit historischem Hintergrund. Auch wenn ich hier davon ausgehe, dass das Spiel es mit dem Ablauf historischer Ereignisse nicht allzu genau nimmt, was ich aber nicht schlimm finde. Ich mag auch fiktive Geschichten in historischem Setting.

Was mich im Kontrast dazu aber wirklich sehr anpisst: Warum zur Hölle kann ich die Steuerung nicht anpassen? Es gibt drei verschiedene Steuerungs-Layouts und die gehen alle so dermaßen an meinen üblichen Key-Bindings vorbei ... das ist nicht mehr feierlich. Bin vor allem in den Kämpfen ständig am fluchen, weil ich es gewohnt bin mit rechter Maustaste zu blocken und mit Shift zu rennen. Stattdessen blocke ich mit der Leertaste und renne mit F. Ich meine: Das ist jetzt nicht völlig unspielbar, aber ich spiele sowas halt unter anderem am PC und nicht an der Konsole, da ich mich nicht ständig an neue Steuerungs-Layouts gewöhnen will. Ich hab seit Jahren mein System, das ich in nahezu jedem Spiel des jeweiligen Genres umsetzen kann. Aber hier fehlt mir halt die Option, überhaupt selbst die Tasten zu belegen.

Davon abgesehen: Der Rest des Spiels gefällt mir, wie gesagt, sehr gut. Daher nehme ich die Sache mit der nicht einstellbaren Steuerung mal so hin. Dennoch ärgert mich sowas. Warum gerade solche fett aufgezogenen Triple-A Titel, die ja nun wirklich nicht sparsam mit ihrem Budget umgehen müssen, auf so ein einfaches Feature verzichten, will mir nicht in den Kopf. Muss irgendwas mit Konsolen Lifestyle zutun haben. "_Leg einfach los, ab in die Action! Alles ganz easy, musst auch nix einstellen!_" Einfach loslegen ist ok, aber ich hätte doch zumindest gerne die Wahl selbst etwas einzustellen. Gerade auch ärgerlich für Leute, die z. B. aufgrund von gesundheitlichen Einschränkungen nicht jede Taste nutzen können. Ehemaligem Arbeitskollegen haben ein paar Finger gefehlt, der hätte sich gefreut.




svd schrieb:


> Auch so ein Spiel, wo ich ein modernes Remake begrüßen würde. Alle paar Jahre muss es auf die Platte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'n Remake bräuchte ich gar nicht. Zumindest nicht in Form eines Reboots. Neue Engine, neue Texturen, evtl. detailliertere 3d-Modelle würden schon reichen. Also das Original mit Technik-Upgrade. Wobei ich an sich nicht einmal das bräuchte, ich liebe das Spiel auch in seiner Q3-Optik. Wobei ich persönlich Elite Force 2 noch eine Spur besser fand, auch wenn es da weniger Star Trek Prominenz gab.


----------



## Enisra (1. Dezember 2017)

ein neues Star Trek Spiel in der Sorte, so ein MACO Elite Force wäre schon interessant, ich meine STO ist zwar ganz gut, aber es ist halt nen vollkommen anderes Genre und vorallem kein Shooter


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2017)

AC Origins. 99 h stehen nun in der Bibliothek. So wenig wundert mich eigentlich, es müßten eigentlich ein paar Stunden mehr sein. War doch heute nicht nur 1 h für 2 Bossgegner incl. Vorrunden, 1 komplette Vorrunde bis zum Bossgegner und die daily Quest. 

Der Stundenzähler in Uplay spinnt wohl etwas. Im Arena-Elitemodus stehe ich nun kurz vor dem erneuten Bosskampf gegen den Selekeuiden. Dem overpowerten, extrem schwierigen Badass, der mir schon im Standardmodus mächtig auf die Nüsse gegangen ist. Ich hasse den Gegner. Der ahnt wohin ich springen werde und wirft genau dann die Brandbombe zielgenau. Und bevor ich überhaupt eine Chance habe aufzustehen landet eine zweite Brandbombe bei mir. Damit sind 66% der Gesundheit futsch. Ich hasse das. Ich habe als Waffe nur eine Lanze (wie er) nur daß seine eine gefühlt längere Reichweite hat. Das ist von den ganzen Bossgegnern das unangenehmste Arschloch. Bislang bekomme ich den Kerl im Elitemodus nur so auf 50% Abbau. 

Dagegen ist selbst der danach kommende Duellist leichter. wenn auch so happig genug (vergiftete Klingen und daher keine Regeneration bei Verletzungen). Werde wohl morgen im Laufe des Tages (wenn ich Ruhe habe) den Selekeuiden-Bosskampf machen. Heute habe ich dazu keine Nerven mehr. Wenn die beiden letzten Bosskämpfe durch sind dürften die Arena-Aktivitäten erledigt sein. Fehlt irgendwann nur noch das Hippodrom.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Dezember 2017)

Nähere mich bei *Mass Effect Andromeda *der 50-Stunden-Marke... Und an Nebenmissionen mangelt's  nach wie vor nicht... 

Aber man muss dazu sagen dass ein gar nicht so geringer Teil davon immer noch gut mit dem Hauptplot verzahnt wurde, u.a. die Kroganer auf Elaaden wieder friedlich mit der Initative zusammen zu bringen und dergleichen. Habe nicht das Gefühl das man nur dem Beschäftigungs-Motiv wegen mit unzähligen Aufgaben "bombadiert" wird. Es gibt Spiele die machen sowas ziemlich leidenschafts- wie zusammenhanglos, *MEA* gehört mMn nicht zu diesen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (2. Dezember 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bis gerade noch Marvel Heroes. Nun aber scheinen die Server endgültig down zu sein. RIP



Spiel ich auch gerade. Also "LMSH2", die Lego-Variante. 

Sehr umfangreich, und auch tatsächlich gar nicht so einfach. Da kommt man schonmal ins Stocken und weiß gar nicht, was jetzt gefragt ist. Im Hub die Rennen sind teilweise sauschwer. Ich glaube kaum, daß Kinder das hinbekommen, da müssen wohl mal die Eltern aushelfen. Für einen Lego-Titel erstaunlich anspruchsvoll.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2017)

AC Origins. Der heutige Daily Quest von Reda war verbuggt. 

Suche vermißten Arbeiter. Habe den gefunden und soll Reda in Gizeh treffen. Vor Ort wäre Reda ca. 150 m tiefer direkt vor mir? Dort befinden sich aber keine Gänge, Gräber oder Höhlen. Nach Neustart war der Punkt auf einmal weg aber Reda an den üblichen Standorten nicht ansprechbar. Und der Quest war auch nicht mehr neu machbar.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Dezember 2017)

Black Ops2,Force of Nation,Fortresscraft Evolved


----------



## Bast3l (4. Dezember 2017)

Mass Effect: Andromeda

Ich muss sagen ich bin ein wenig ratlos - ich kann die Wertung, den damaligen 'shitstorm' und das krasse gehate z.t. auch hier im Forum überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

War sogar ein bischen sauer, dass ich aufgrund der negativen Stimmen so lange mit dem Kauf gewartet habe (macht der Schnäppchenpreis natürlich irgendwo wett).

Das Spiel trifft zumindest bei mir den 'Mass Effect - Nerv' und liefert das wofür ich die Vorgänger liebe und gerne mehrfach gespielt habe.

Die Tempest ist ein Wahnsinnsbrett an Raumschiff und auch der Nomad ist mMn das beste Bodenfahrzeug in der Serie.

Ich freu mich drauf was noch kommt


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2017)

Bei ME:A stören mich halt immer noch die Protagonisten. Könnte mich noch immer nicht durch due Gratiszeit "quälen" 
Die Grafik und das ME-Universum an und für sich finde ich klasse. Eigentlich auch das Gameplay. Aber sobald einer der coolen Party das Kauwerkzeug aufmacht, fange ich innerlich an zu weinen. Trifft halt überhaupt nicht meinen Geschmack.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2017)

@Bast3l

Bin auch der Meinung dass MEA viel besser als sein Ruf ist. Mir scheint es wurde zu sehr darauf spekuliert bzw. gehofft dass es exakt das gleiche Feeling wie die Shepard-Reihe abdecken sollte - was es am Ende dann doch nicht tat und darum wohl leicht überzogene Enttäuschung nach sich zog.

Bin auch seit gut 50 Stunden daran zugange und empfinde es als sehr gutes Open-World-Action-RPG, mit besserem Gunplay und allgemein besseren Nebentätigkeiten. Natürlich haben Ryder und Co. nicht dieses besondere Kult-Potential wie Shep und seine Crew, aber dieser Vergleich ist ohnehin leicht unfair, schließlich hatten der Spectre und seine Mannen ganze 3 Spiele reich an Raum und Zeit um sich dieses Status entsprechend aufzubauen. 
Liam, Vetra und Drack z.B. finde ich besonders sympathisch.



Vielleicht liegt es auch am anderen Tenor, MEA fällt teilweise witziger aus als ME1-3. Aber ich muss zugeben, es hat desöfteren wirklich sehr amüsante Momente. Allein die Liam-Loyalitätsmission hatte einige Schenkelklopfer. 

Tatsächlich misslungen sind aber der Hauptantagonist und seine Truppen. Ziemlich austauschbar und ohne echten Charakter. Hätte man mehr draus machen können.

BTW:
Muss nur noch 2 Welten zu 100% Lebensfähigkeit verhelfen (was nicht lange dauern dürfte), dann wage ich mich an die wahrscheinlich Finale Mission. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bast3l (4. Dezember 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei ME:A stören mich halt immer noch die Protagonisten. Könnte mich noch immer nicht durch due Gratiszeit "quälen"
> Die Grafik und das ME-Universum an und für sich finde ich klasse. Eigentlich auch das Gameplay. Aber sobald einer der coolen Party das Kauwerkzeug aufmacht, fange ich innerlich an zu weinen. Trifft halt überhaupt nicht meinen Geschmack.



Ich spiele es auf Englisch, da ist es nicht so schlimm (hab natürlich drauf geachtet weil das ja auch einer der Kritikpunkte war). Die kommen halt alle sehr Broski-mässig rüber aber das passt zumindest zu einer militärisch ausgerichteten Crew. Manchmal habe ich aber mit Grausen daran gedacht wie jetzt dieser Dialog eben wohl auf Deutsch übersetzt wurde . Bis jetzt komme ich nur auf die Peebee nicht so ganz klar.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Liam, Vetra und Drack z.B. finde ich besonders sympathisch.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es auch am anderen Tenor, MEA fällt teilweise witziger aus ME1-3. Aber ich muss zugeben, es hat desöfteren wirklich sehr amüsante Momente.



Volle Zustimmung; ich finde genau dass die Crewmitglieder sich nicht so ernst nehmen (da ja die meisten noch ziemliche Rookies sind) eigentlich eine passende Methode... krampfhaft einen eben-epischen Klonshepard mit anderem Namen zu bringen wäre doch bestenfalls ME 3.5 geworden. 

Mein einziger Kritikpunkt bis jetzt ist tatsächlich die Gesichtsdisko; bei den Fratzen die die manchmal ziehen kommt öfters unfreiwillig Komik auf ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Dezember 2017)

Habe die letzten Tage ein paar Demos auf dem 3DS gezockt. 
Ansonsten ist mir Witcher 3 teils ein wenig zu mächtig, um das immer nur gelegentlich mal 1, 2 Stunden zu zocken, weswegen ich mir als "leichte" Kost erst mal Fairy Fencer F eingeschoben habe. Ist ein ziemlich lustiges JRPG, wirklich nett gemacht.


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2017)

*Elite Dangerous: McDrake in the middle*

Habe mich nach Colonia nach _Sagattarius A_ durchgeschlagen.
Zwischendurch mal beinahe verbrannt, da ich zu nah einen stern flog, bei welchem ich gar nicht auftanken konnte (Oh Be A Food Girl, Kiss Me mal wieder vergessen....).
Dann wiedermal, zur Abwechslung einen sehr interessanten Planeten gefunden, der tatsächlich anders war, als viele andere: Tiefe Täler, hohe Berge.
Etwas, was meiner Meinung nach zu selten zu sehen ist. Wird aber hoffentlich auch mit der neuen Farbgebung nächstes Jahr besser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ca 200 Sprüngen kam ich dann im Zentrum an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rückflug zu "Bubble" wird lang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Frontier so weiter macht mit der Thargiodenstory (welche ich so überhaupt nicht unterstützte), sind hoffentlich alle Systeme da vernichtet 
Bis dahin wird aber eine lange Reise. Mein erster Stopp wird erst wieder der erneute Besuch in _Polo Harbour_ sein.
Man sieht sich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2017)

AC Origins. Nach 104 h (damit jetzt schon locker ein neuer Rekord für einen AC-Teil was die Spieldauer betrifft) bin ich bei aktuell 85 % Fortschritt. Die Arenaaufgaben in Kyrene sind erledigt. Weiß nicht wie oft ich gegen den Selekeuiden angetreten bin, bevor ich den endlich erledigt hatte. Bleiben als Nebenjobs quasi nur noch das Hippodrom und die Kriegselefanten übrig.

Das Spiel nimmt echt Fahrt auf. Die letzte Seeschlacht gegen Ptolemäus Flotte war echt haarig. War ziemlich eng.



Spoiler



Eine Altlast aus früheren AC von der ich gehofft hatte sie nicht zu sehen tauchte auf einmal zum Ende zu (kurz) auf. Wieso gibt es bei der Rettung des römischen Informanten auf dem Weg plötzlich rechtsseitig so eine Art schwarze Desynchronisationswall? Dächte davon hat sich Ubisoft verabschiedet?

Der beste Freund Hepzefa ist tot und Kleopatra und Caesar haben uns verraten. Da kenne ich ja schon die zusätzlichen Ziele zu Löwe und Schakal. 

Dafür wurde Ptolemäus von den Krokodilen geholt.

Das Finale gegen die 4 Hauptgegner wird vermutlich ziemlich blutig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Dezember 2017)

Nioh. Das Dark Souls in Japan. Gefällt soweit. Zudem nutzt es Ansel. Endlich mal wieder ein Spiel, welches davon Gebrauch macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Dezember 2017)

Bei meiner gestrigen "Mass Effect Andromeda"-Session wurde ich etwas überrascht. Wie es aussieht hat Ryder keinerlei Hemmungen mit mehreren Figuren rumzulecken. Der Sinn für Monogamie scheint wohl irgendwo in der Milchstraße verloren gegangen zu sein. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei meiner gestrigen "Mass Effect Andromeda"-Session wurde ich etwas überrascht. Wie es aussieht hat Ryder keinerlei Hemmungen mit mehreren Figuren rumzulecken. Der Sinn für Monogamie scheint wohl irgendwo in der Milchstraße verloren gegangen zu sein.



Ist doch bei "Star Trek" nicht anders. Kirk hat sich alles aus sämtlichen Galaxien zur Brust genommen, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen war, und die süße Conselour Deanna Troi (übrigens wirklich entzückend: Marina Sirtis) hatte nach sieben Staffeln die halbe Brücke durch und war auch sonstigen Sonntagsspaziergängen nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (5. Dezember 2017)

*Diablo 3*. Ich hätte besser um Season 12 einen großen Bogen gemacht. Ich hoffe ich bin bald wieder öfter hier.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Dezember 2017)

sobald der Download fertig ist zock ich mal in das Planet der Affen Spiel rein, das die Lücke zwischen den Filmen Revolution und Survival schließen soll


----------



## Bonkic (5. Dezember 2017)

"fertig" (170 monde) mit *super mario odyssey*! 

das erwartet grandiose spielerlebnis. 
mario spielt nach wie vor in einer ganz anderen j'n'r-liga. 
abgesehen von der hin und wieder störrischen kamera hab ich ehrlich gesagt rein gar nichts zu bemängeln.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2017)

AC Origins So nach 108 h, 125 Quests (offensichtlich fehlen mir lt. Google irgendwo 3 Nebenquests die ich aber auch auf der Map trotz suchen nicht finde)und insgesamt 96% Gesamtstand ist die Story durch. Oder muß ich Senu groß in jedem Bezirk noch einmal kreisen lassen?

Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch die Kriegselefanten, die Rennen im Hippodrom und weitere Kämpfe in der Arena in Krokodopolis. Die Arena in Kyrene müßte durch sein (Elite-Modus ist fertig).

2 Götter-Herausforderungen sind durch. Fehlt von den bisher drei nur Anubis. Der soll aber ja noch im Dezember als Wiederholung noch einmal kommen.

Auch nach dem Durchspielen des Storystrangs bleibt noch einiges zu tun.


----------



## golani79 (6. Dezember 2017)

*Bloodborne *

Habe das gestern aus Versehen durchgespielt .. -.-
Eigentlich ja cool, aber hätte dann doch noch einiges zu erledigen gehabt (DLC, Chalice Dungeons, ..) und den einen oder anderen optionalen Boss.

Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich im NG+ weitermachen soll, um den DLC und den Rest zu spielen oder ob ich nen neuen Character anfangen soll .. hmmm ...


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Dezember 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> *Bloodborne *
> 
> Habe das gestern aus Versehen durchgespielt


Das kann ja mal passieren 



> Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich im NG+ weitermachen soll, um den DLC und den Rest zu spielen oder ob ich nen neuen Character anfangen soll .. hmmm ...


Das hab ich auch immer überlegt. Wollte mir mal nen reinen Fernkämpfer basteln, auch wenn ich mit meiner Kanone eh schon alles weggepustet habe^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2017)

Soo nun nach ca. 110 h sind 2 der 4 Kriegselefanten Geschichte (ging überraschend schnell) und ich habe die Arena Krokodilopolis komplett beendet. Bin bei 98%. Fehlen nur noch das Elefantenduo und das Hippodrom. Dann müßte AC: O vorerst (bis auf Anubis) fertig sein bis die DLC erscheinen. Wird am Ende wohl auf ca. 120 h Spielzeit hinauslaufen. Für einen AC: Teil ein neuer Rekord.


----------



## golani79 (6. Dezember 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das kann ja mal passieren
> 
> 
> Das hab ich auch immer überlegt. Wollte mir mal nen reinen Fernkämpfer basteln, auch wenn ich mit meiner Kanone eh schon alles weggepustet habe^^
> ...


Über nen Fernkämpfer hab ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht.

Aber hatte in der Cloud noch ein Savegame vor dem Ende.
Musste nur den Albteaumfuzzi und Mergos Wetnurse nochmal umhauen.
Habe jetzt auch 3 Nabelschnüre.

Werde den DLC bzw den anderen Rest noch erkunden und dann sollte dem "richtigen" Ende nix mehr im Wege stehen ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe endlich Divinity Original Sin 2 durchgespielt. Arx (mein Smartphone verbessert das Wort übrigens zu „Sex“ ;-D) hat mich noch einiges an Nerven gekostet. Eigentlich wollte ich mir noch wissen, wie die Geschichte endet und dann werden einem noch ein paar Klamotten um die Ohren gehauen, dass ich fast keine Lust mehr hatte, das Spiel zu beenden. Z.B. die Schergen des Doktors, die in der Stadt auf einen lauern.
Ich habe dann auch nicht mehr alles gemacht, was am Ende zur Folge hatte, dass 



Spoiler



Arx durch den Todesnebel ausgelöscht wurde, weil ich nicht mehr nach denn Fässern geschaut hatte.


. 

Das werde ich nun im zweiten Durchgang nachholen. Dieses Mal habe ich Lohse als Hauptcharakter gewählt und habe auch Fane dabei, dessen Hintergrund ich nun natürlich schon kenne. Ich bin aber gespannt wie es wird, wenn ich ihn dabei habe.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Dezember 2017)

'ne Runde Mad Max. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber recht schnell gekillt worden, weil ich die Steuerung gar nicht mehr kannte


----------



## MichaelG (7. Dezember 2017)

So nach 112 h AC Origins quasi abgeschlossen. Bin bei 99%. Alle Kriegselefanten sind Geschichte. Anubis fehlt noch. Die Hippodrom-Rennen sind mir zu nervig und zu unfair. Haben aber afaik keinen Einfluß auf die 100% oder ?


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. Dezember 2017)

Mannomann. Jetzt mußte ich für ein Lego-Spiel doch tatsächlich Youtube anwerfen. Da gab es eine Charaktermarke, die ich trotz Hinweispfeil nicht gefunden habe. Die WAR aber auch fies versteckt, meine Herren! Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich dement werde ... "LMSH2" ist nicht das schönste und auch nicht das stimmungsvollste Lego-Spiel, das ist immer noch "Lego City Undercover", aber eindeutig das anspruchsvollste bisher. Ich bin schon ewig dabei und erst bei 60 % ... Bei einigen Sachen im Hub weiß ich noch gar nicht, was ich da machen soll. Ich seh's schon kommen und werde irgendwann wieder Youtube befragen müssen. Was für eine Kränkung ...

EDIT: Aufgrund eines Browserfehlers konnte ich hier kurzzeitig beim Editieren mal einen Font mit Serifen benutzen. Sieht voll schöner aus und ist deutlich besser zu lesen, weil die Augen sicherer die Zeilenspur halten. Aber die geschmacklosen Död-El (Enkel von Jor-El) von heute setzen ja alles in einer Helvetica. Ich bin für eine Rückkehr der Serifen!


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2017)

Wollte gerade den COD WW II SP starten. 2 x CTD. Installation überprüft. 9 GB Daten defekt und neu angefordert. Statt 5-6 MB/Sek. ist die aktuelle DL-Rate 156 kb/Sek. Tendenz sinkend WTF???

Geht ja gut los...

Trotz Serverwechsel nach knapp 1 GB das Gleiche.

Hat Steam aktuell Verbindungsprobleme? Bei anderen Plattformen scheint es keine Probleme zu geben.

Wird wohl heute nix mehr. Prognostizierte DL-Dauer noch 2 h.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Dezember 2017)

*Mass Effect Andromeda (was sonst?! ^^)*

Nunmehr 62 Stunden, und so langsam ist die Zielgerade in greifbarer Nähe. Alle Welten auf 100% Lebensfähigkeit gebracht, alle Erinnerungen von Papa Ryder freigeschaltet - mit einer schönen Überraschung/Auflösung am Ende, in mehrlei Hinsicht -, alle Archen gefunden.

Nur noch wenige der interessanteren Nebenmissionen sind übrig, dazu noch eine letzte Loyalitätsmission (Peebee).

Das Spiel setzt mittlerweile eine persönliche Rekordmarke. Kein SP-Titel hat mir mehr Spiel-Zeit inkl. Spielfreude beschert, "AC - Unity" war davor mein absoluter "Big Player" mit 50 Stunden. [emoji50] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (9. Dezember 2017)

Soo heute nach dem gestrigen Theater endlich COD WW II. Die ersten beiden Missionen sind durch.

Statt Intels gibt es dieses mal Erinnerungsstücke (Dolch, Mütze u.ä.). Hab schon 50% davon verpaßt. Hinzu kommen pro Mission eine Anzahl vorgegebener Heldentaten, von denen ich bislang auch nur 1/5 erwischt habe.

Das ganze schreit irgendwann nach einem 2. Durchgang. [emoji6]

Die Storyinszenierung ist gut, die Charaktere sind nachvollziehbar. Es kommt irgendwie ein Band of Brothers Gefühl auf. Die 1. Mission (D-Day) wurde atmosphärisch sehr gut umgesetzt. 

Zussmann ist irgendwie der Liebgott der Truppe. Ebenfalls Jude. Pierson der Chef. Die Charaktere wachsen einen irgendwie ans Herz.

Das Spiel macht sehr vieles besser als seine Vorgänger. Man hat zu den NPC einen viel besseren Zugang, die sind nicht austauschbar wie früher und sind einem nicht egal. Die Rückkehr zu Sanipacks finde ich z.B. goldrichtig.

Was mich aber stört sind die Quicktime-Events. Ein Deutscher greift Dich an Du mußt Taste „x“ drücken, anschließend das Maussymbol auf einen herumliegenden Helm führen, wieder eine andere Schnelltaste „Y“ drücken danach wieder die Taste auf „X“ wechseln. (x und y sind jetzt einmal willkürlich gewählte, fiktive Bezeichnungen; die richtigen Tasten waren andere und hängen vermutlich mit der gewählten Tastaturbelegung zusammen). Ein echt nerviges und überflüssiges Intermezzo was man sich hätte sparen können. Weil der Rest des Spieles bislang echt stimmt und es wirklich gut geworden ist.

Nur schade, daß der SP wohl tatsächlich relativ kurz ausfällt. Bin nach knapp 2 h (davon war das Spiel 30-40 Min nicht spielbar bzw. wurde von mir die Tastenbelegung gewechselt und die Grafik eingestellt; diese Zeit wurde aber trotzdem gezählt) mit 2 Missionen durch.

Schade, daß aus der ursprünglichen SP-IP seit MW2 ein MP-Fokusbasierter Shooter geworden ist.

Würde mir so etwas vergleichbares als SP-Shooter mit 20-30h Spieldauer wünschen.

Trotzdem würde ich als Zwischenfazit festhalten, daß WWII das bisher beste COD der letzten Jahre is was den SP betrifft

Update: 3 Missionen später. Bombastisch. Allerdings krankt das Spiel imho noch an „Altlasten“. Die Team-KI ist immer noch unterirdisch. Rückendeckung 0, dazu treffen die Teamksmeraden nicht mal ein Scheunentor.

Trotzdem bleibt WWII für mich bislang das beste COD der letzten Jahre.

Update: Bin gerade eben mit der Mission "Kollateralschaden" durch. Storytechnisch übertrifft sich COD in der Mission extrem. Will nicht spoilern aber was dort abgeht ist wirklich überdurchschnittlich. 

Und es bleibt am Ende ein flaues Magengefühl zurück. Was ich negativ anmerken muß ist, daß die Panzersteuerung nicht wirklich optimal ist. Aber gut, es ist ja auch keine Panzer-Sim. Aber ich würde schon gern mit einem Blick sehen, wie mein Panzer steht damit ich weiß wie ich fahren muß. Und den Turm drehen dauert eine halbe Ewigkeit.


----------



## svd (11. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> [...]
> Trotzdem bleibt WWII für mich bislang das beste COD der letzten Jahre.



Haha, das ist ja auch furchtbar schwer.  

Davor gab's ja nur

"Infinite Warfare", den Teil, den niemand wollte,
"Black Ops 3", den Teil, der nicht enden wollte,
"Advanced Warfare", den Teil, wo "press F to pay Respects", nuff said,
"Ghosts", den Teil, wo ein Hund alle an die Wand gespielt hat

Außerhalb der roten Sternenflotten-Uniform laufe ich noch einen Tick wärmer bekleidet herum. Nämlich in "Horizon Zero Dawn: The Frozen Wilds".
Das Hauptspiel hatte ich, mehr als suboptimal, in gestrecktem 720p auf meinem alten geliebten 16:10-Monitor gespielt. Hat eigentlich nicht so gestört, muss ich sagen.

Aber jetzt, immer noch nicht ideal, weil mit Schwedenrand, aber zumindest nicht mehr interpoliert, fällt viel mehr auf, wie hübsch das Spiel doch ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ab und zu bekomm ich, vom 30fps-Lock, immer noch leichte Kopfschmerzen, aber ansonsten genieße ich es, durch die Gegend zu laufen.

Einzeln für sich genommen, bietet keine Komponente des Spieles bahnbrechend Neues, aber ich finde, die Summe ist weitaus größer als seine Teile und ein tolles Gesamtpaket.
Es stecken so viel Liebe, Details und Sorgfalt im Spiel, die man, auf Konsole, vlt. zB. "CD Project Red" oder "Naughty Dog" zugetraut hätte, aber wohl kaum den "Killzone-Typen". 
Insofern ist es ein Jammer, dass ein so starkes Debüt keinerlei Anerkennung bei den diesjährigen VG-Awards erhalten hat.
(Allerdings, bei der Durchsicht der Gewinner, würde ich eigentlich niemandem den Sieg in der jeweiligen Kategorie absprechen wollen, es war einfach ziemlich starke Konkurrenz. 
Naja, Pech für Guerilla, Glück für uns Spieler. )


----------



## MichaelG (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich gehe aber noch weiter zurück. Bis zu Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Dezember 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Insofern ist es ein Jammer, dass ein so starkes Debüt keinerlei Anerkennung bei den diesjährigen VG-Awards erhalten hat.



Scheint halt ne Bande von unwissenden, vertrockneten Penissen zu sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Dezember 2017)

Werd nachher mal die neuen Resi 7 DLCs (Not a Hero und End of Zoe) angehen


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. Dezember 2017)

Lade * AC - Black Flag * runter. 
Eigentlich haben mir die Seeschlachten aus dem Vorgänger nicht wirklich getaugt, aber da Ubi es ja für lau hergibt ( https://freetrial.ubisoft.com/promotions/assassins-creed-black-flag/16/ )
kam man ja mal 'nen Blick riskieren


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2017)

Hab nach dem heutigen Patch noch einmal bei Origins vorbeigesehen.

Endlich sind erledigte Dinge auf der Map golden abgehakt (das hätte ruhig von Anfang an so sein können. Das erhöht die Übersichtlichkeit) und 2 fehlende, vorher komischerweise nicht auffindbare Nebenquests sind auf einmal da (darunter Pax Romana). Habe ich gleich incl. dem daily Quest für Reda erledigt.

Trotzdem „nur“ 99% Komplettierung. Da muß ich im Hippodrom wohl doch noch die beiden fehlenden Rennserien machen (darunter Zeitfahren). Die Nike-Serie habe ich schon abgeschlossen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2017)

*Mass Effect Andromeda*

Meridian ist online! 

Großartig inszeniertes Finale. Und ein überraschend guter Song während der Credits.

Fazit:
Trotz Fehlstart durch Bugs, Gesichtsverrenkungen und zu hohem Hype, ich fand MEA großartig. Sicherlich hat es im Bereich der Dramaturgie, Epik und charismatischen Hauptfiguren gegenüber ME1-3 das Nachsehen, der Archon war auch irgendwie nix, aber spielerisch ist es eindeutig das Beste aller MEs. Da gibt es keine Ausrede.

Und - Oh, es geht da noch ein Stück weiter... [emoji54] 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (12. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Mass Effect Andromeda*
> 
> Meridian ist online!
> 
> Großartig inszeniertes Finale. Und ein überraschend guter Song während der Credits.



Jo, das Finale fand ich auch ziemlich gut gelungen, muss ich sagen.

Vom Gameplay her fand ich ME3 aber besser. ME:A ist mMn durch die viele immer gleichfoermige Exploration auf relativ unspektakulaeren Planeten (meistens Wueste oder Eiswueste) zu sehr in die Laenge gezogen. Zumindest wenn man wie ich ein Completionist ist wird es irgendwann schon etwas droege. ME3 mag aus vielen Schlaeuchen bestanden haben aber dafuer stimmte das Pacing wunderbar. Ein Mittelweg mit mehr unterschiedlichen etwas kleineren Planeten, mehr Abwechslung und weniger Sammelkram als in Andromeda waere da mMn die richtige Wahl gewesen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Vom Gameplay her fand ich ME3 aber besser. ME:A ist mMn durch die viele immer gleichfoermige Exploration auf relativ unspektakulaeren Planeten (meistens Wueste oder Eiswueste) zu sehr in die Laenge gezogen. Zumindest wenn man wie ich ein Completionist ist wird es irgendwann schon etwas droege. ME3 mag aus vielen Schlaeuchen bestanden haben aber dafuer stimmte das Pacing wunderbar. Ein Mittelweg mit mehr unterschiedlichen etwas kleineren Planeten, mehr Abwechslung und weniger Sammelkram als in Andromeda waere da mMn die richtige Wahl gewesen.


Sehe ich nicht so, da bei ME3 quasi alles aus ME1+2 wegrationalisiert wurde blieb dort nur der Rumpf, also nur Dialoge und Kämpfe über. Und an Abwechslung und wirklich lebendigen Welten kann keines der alten MEs MEA das Wasser reichen. 

Aber wie auch immer, MEA ist zu gut als dass nun jede noch nur denkbare Fortsetzung so einfach auf Eis gelegt werden darf. Das könnt man so gut aufbauen...seufz...



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (12. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber wie auch immer, MEA ist zu gut als dass nun jede noch nur denkbare Fortsetzung so einfach auf Eis gelegt werden darf. Das könnt man so gut aufbauen...seufz...



Da stimme ich dir zu. Ich habe so meine Probleme mit einigen Story- und Charakter-bezogenen Sachen in ME:A und wie gesagt, ich wuerde mir durchaus ein bisschen Feinschliff gerade beim Leveldesign wuenschen aber das grundsaetzliche Gameplay war sehr solide und die Aenderungen, die ich mir wuenschen wuerde waeren nur eine Frage, des Contents.
Ich waere auf jeden Fall auch fuer ein ME:A2 zu haben gewesen (auf jeden Fall eher als fuer ein Anthem ).


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2017)

Allein schon Peebee finde ich genial. Wie gesagt ME: A wurde (unberechtigterweise) komplett verrissen und viel schlechter gemacht als es tatsächlich war.

Und ich könnte immer noch heulen, daß dank der Meckerer Bioware den Quarianer-Archen-DLC eingestampft hat und so schnell kein neues ME herausbringt und wenn dann sicher nicht Andromeda 2.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und ich könnte immer noch heulen, daß dank der Meckerer Bioware den Quarianer-Archen-DLC eingestampft hat und so schnell kein neues ME herausbringt und wenn dann sicher nicht Andromeda 2.


Jepp. Als ich nach dem Abspann auf deren Notsignal aufmerksam geworden bin wurde mir da erst richtig bewusst wie sehr mir dieses ME-Volk mir hier gefehlt hat. Hätte nix gegen einen üppigen Story-DLC gehabt (obwohl ich ja sonst kein DLC-Befürworter bin). Sehr schade... Aber abwarten, ich denke mausetot ist die ME-Marke nicht.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2017)

*Elite Dangerous: I'm back*
ok, noch nicht ganz
Uff... eine lange Reise hinter mir. Nachdem ich von Colonia zum Zentrum unserer Milchstrasse geflogen bin,
bin ich jetzt zumindest wiedermal auf einem Aussenposten der Menschheit gelandet: Polo Harbour. Ich habe auf dem Hinweg, vor knappen zwei Monaten, schon mal einen kurzen Zwischenhalt hier gemacht. Auch diesmal wird nurein kurzer aufenthalt. Da mich die Buuble wieder ruft und ich da die grossen Schiffe mal begutachten möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab mir mal bei Steam *The Talos Principle VR* gegönnt, da es gerade 50% Rabatt gibt. Das Spiel steht schon seit Jahren auf meiner To-Do-Liste, wenn auch nicht in der VR-Version. Aber dass die vor einigen Monaten erschienen ist, macht das Ganze für mich noch interessanter, zumal die Engine bereits in Serious Sam 1 und 2 VR sehr gut optimiert war und die Steuerung nahezu perfekt funktioniert hat. Der ganze Look, die Atmosphäre und die Rätsellastigkeit (ich stehe eh auf Rätsel in Spielen) machen das Ganze für mich sehr interessant. Wie auch immer: Download läuft (noch ein Weilchen) und morgen wird dann damit losgelegt.


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2017)

Talos interessiert mich auch schon sehr lange. Und so ein Spiel in VR ist sicher nochmals um einiges spezieller.


----------



## MrFob (13. Dezember 2017)

Wow, wusste nicht, dass es da jetzt ein VR Version gibt. Talos Principle ist eines meiner Highlights der letzten Jahre gewesen. Echt tolles Spiel. Kann ich mir sehr sehr gut in VR vorstellen.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab jetzt mal die ersten ca. 1 1/2 Stunden *The Talos Principle VR* gespielt und bin doch recht begeistert. Das Spiel sieht gut aus, die Performance ist sehr gut und in Sachen Steuerung lässt so viel einstellen ... von Ultra-Comfort (Teleport) über diverse Zwischenstufen bis hin zur altbekannten Shooter-Steuerung aus den Serious Sam Spielen ist alles dabei. Und die Architektur kommt einfach nur unglaublich schön rüber. Man merkt der Engine zwar ihr Alter an (diverse Polygone oder Blätter von Bäumen und Sträuchern  wirken in 3d einfach eine Ecke grober, als am Monitor, wo Normalmaps usw. einiges Verschleiern können), aber dennoch ist die Grafik im Kern unglaublich schön gemacht. An The Vanishing of Ethan Carter kommt das Spiel grafisch aber nicht ran, auch wenn mich die Vegetation zusammen mit dem Soundtrack manchmal ein wenig an das Spiel erinnern. Was mich daran erinnert: Ich sollte unbedingt nochmal The Vanishing of Ethan Carter in VR spielen. Einige Kamerawackeleffekte sind zwar etwas magenunfreundlich, aber inzwischen hab ich da zum Glück keine Probleme mehr mit.

Den Umfang von The Talos Principle kann ich bisher nur schätzen, aber irgendwas sagt mir, dass das Spiel doch deutlich länger wird, als die 6 bis 8 Stunden, die ich erwartet habe. Da denkt man, man hat sämtliche Eingänge zu den verschiedenen Levels gefunden und kommt gleich mal nach draußen und findet noch diverse weitere Gebäude, die vermutlich nochmal ähnlich viele Eingänge zu verschiedenen Welten enthalten. Denke, damit werde ich wohl ein Weilchen zutun habe.


----------



## MrFob (14. Dezember 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Den Umfang von The Talos Principle kann ich bisher nur schätzen, aber irgendwas sagt mir, dass das Spiel doch deutlich länger wird, als die 6 bis 8 Stunden, die ich erwartet habe. Da denkt man, man hat sämtliche Eingänge zu den verschiedenen Levels gefunden und kommt gleich mal nach draußen und findet noch diverse weitere Gebäude, die vermutlich nochmal ähnlich viele Eingänge zu verschiedenen Welten enthalten. Denke, damit werde ich wohl ein Weilchen zutun habe.



Yup, gerade wenn du auch die Sterne alle finden willst (und vielleicht auch noch das eine oder andere der richtig vielen Easter Eggs) kannst du schon noch ein paar Stunden draufschlagen. Der Story DLC Road to Gehenna ist uebrigens auch nicht zu verachten, weiss nicht ob der bei der VR Version vielleicht sogar mit enthalten ist?
Na auf jeden Fall viel Spass. Ich fand das Spiel grafisch toll damals aber es lebt mMn hauptsaechlich auch eher von seiner leicht melancholischen Atmosphaere und davon, wie man Stueck fuer Stueck die Hintergrundstory "entschluesselt".


----------



## Exar-K (14. Dezember 2017)

*Finding Paradise*
Der Nachfolger von *To the Moon* ist heute erschienen.
Taschentücher liegen bereit, falls mir wieder mal was ins Auge fliegen sollte ...


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2017)

Exar-K schrieb:


> *Finding Paradise*
> Der Nachfolger von *To the Moon* ist heute erschienen.
> Taschentücher liegen bereit, falls mir wieder mal was ins Auge fliegen sollte ...



oh cool!
hatte ich gar nicht auf dem zettel. 
danke.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Dezember 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Yup, gerade wenn du auch die Sterne alle finden willst (und vielleicht auch noch das eine oder andere der richtig vielen Easter Eggs) kannst du schon noch ein paar Stunden draufschlagen. Der Story DLC Road to Gehenna ist uebrigens auch nicht zu verachten, weiss nicht ob der bei der VR Version vielleicht sogar mit enthalten ist?
> Na auf jeden Fall viel Spass. Ich fand das Spiel grafisch toll damals aber es lebt mMn hauptsaechlich auch eher von seiner leicht melancholischen Atmosphaere und davon, wie man Stueck fuer Stueck die Hintergrundstory "entschluesselt".



Sterne hab ich erst einen gefunden, aber ich hab, wie gesagt, auch noch nicht so lang gespielt. Werde mich wohl in den Feiertagen ein wenig mehr damit beschäftigen. Da ich ohnehin jemand bin, der in Spielen in jede noch so kleine Ecke schauen muss, ob es dort etwas zu finden gibt, werde ich wohl ein Weilchen beschäftigt sein.

Road to Gehenna ist direkt mit dabei, hab ich aber noch nicht angetestet. Werde ich dann wohl nach dem Hauptspiel spielen (ich schätze mal, storytechnisch ist das ne Fortsetzung?).


----------



## MrFob (14. Dezember 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sterne hab ich erst einen gefunden, aber ich hab, wie gesagt, auch noch nicht so lang gespielt. Werde mich wohl in den Feiertagen ein wenig mehr damit beschäftigen. Da ich ohnehin jemand bin, der in Spielen in jede noch so kleine Ecke schauen muss, ob es dort etwas zu finden gibt, werde ich wohl ein Weilchen beschäftigt sein.
> 
> Road to Gehenna ist direkt mit dabei, hab ich aber noch nicht angetestet. Werde ich dann wohl nach dem Hauptspiel spielen (ich schätze mal, storytechnisch ist das ne Fortsetzung?).



Yep, starte RtG besser nicht bevor du nicht das Hauptspiel durch hast.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ryder:"Filmabend, Leute! Sollen wir uns vielleicht einen Klassiker ansehen? Wer hat Lust auf *STAR WARS 8: Die letzten Jedi*?"
Alle im Chor:"Och nööö, kenn ich schon."


----------



## svd (16. Dezember 2017)

So, "Elite Force" ist auch wieder einmal erledigt. Das muss einer der simpelsten Bosskämpfe der Videospiel-Geschichte sein.
Macht aber nix, manchmal ist der Weg das Ziel und der war lustig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein rein grafisches Update reicht aber definitiv nicht. Sowohl die KI deiner Pappkameraden, als auch der Gegner, lässt zu wünschen übrig.

Aber schon komisch, wie kann ein Studio, ehemals Großmeister der idTech-Engines, heute nur noch Handlanger für Mittelmaß sein?
Sicher, "Singularity" hatte, nebst technischen Problemen, viel Potential liegen lassen. Aber nur noch COD-Multiplayer machen zu dürfen, ist eine sehr harte Strafe.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Dezember 2017)

Gestern Abend hab ich noch ne ganze Weile weiter *The Talos Principle *gespielt und hatte meinen ersten Bluescreen ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und ich bin begeistert! Das Spiel steckt so voller Details, die Aufgaben sind schwierig, aber immer logisch und niemals unfair, dann die schöne Atmosphäre. Man kann einfach so unglaublich viel finden, wenn man sich in den Levels ein wenig umschaut. Überall gibt es kleine Geheimnisse, Bonusobjekte, Eastereggs usw. Macht tierisch Spaß. So eine Designphilosophie mit ähnlicher Liebe zum Detail würde ich mir von so manchen sehr viel größeren Entwickler auch wünschen.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2017)

Hab gerade Wiederbelebung abgeschlossen und bin mir jetzt sicher, es kommt noch eine Story-Erweiterung für SW:BF2



Spoiler



allerdings mit Töchterchen Zay Versio, da ihre Mutter Iden im finalen Duell gegen Mistsau Gideon Hask eine tödliche Wunde erlitten hat, der ist aber glücklicherweise auch draufgegangen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2017)

Nach insgesamt 71 Stunden ist nun Schluss mit *Mass Effect Andromeda*. Hab die wichtigsten Nebenmissionen erledigt, der Rest - nicht sonderlich viel - würde nur auf reine Such- und Reise Pflichten hinauslaufen. Insgesamt kann ich nicht meckern, ein rundum gutes ME.

Nun sitze seit einer Stunde an * Assassin's Creed - Syndicate*... Und bin... Naja... Nicht unbedingt enttäuscht, fassungslos trifft es aber wohl eher.

Ubisoft... What you've done???

Optisch schwächer als das famose *Unity*. Die Steuerung so stark umgekrempelt dass ich mich wieder neu ungewöhnen muss. Wieso kann ich nicht mehr nach Belieben von jedem Punkt aus runterspringen (selbst auf die Gefahr hin dass sich mein(e) Protagonist(in) seine nicht vorhandenen Knochen bricht)? Die Faustkämpfe sind einfach schlecht, machen kaum Spaß und laufen so schnell ab, das sieht schon arg lächerlich aus.

Und was die Atmosphäre betrifft... Werde damit noch nicht so richtig warm. Die Musik war in früheren ACs auch mal besser. Und mit den Frye-Geschwistern kann ich momentan auch recht wenig anfangen. Keine Vorgeschichte, kein Charisma... Als wollten die sich die Krone des wohl unsympathischsten AC-Helden an sich reißen, welche aktuell noch Edward Kenway trägt.

Ich hoffe es liegt nur an einem mauen Start, ansonsten wirds wohl nur bei der Hauptstory bleiben... [emoji52]

Manno... Wie kann man nach dem herrlichen Trip durch Frankreich derart abbauen?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich fand Syndicate um längen besser als Unity.
Evie ist ein großartiger Protagonist. Jacob hat mich nicht interessiert, den hab ich nur gespielt, wenn mich das Spiel dazu gezwungen hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich fand Syndicate um längen besser als Unity.


Ich frage mich warum. Ernsthaft. 
Allein dass die Fryes keinen interessanten Charakter haben macht Syndicate schon schlechter.

Edit:
Auch das noch: Hat man den Schauplatz London räumlich kastriert? Keine offenen Gebäude wie in Unity durch die man sich hin einschleichen oder Abkürzungen nehmen konnte? Alles wieder nur Fassade?

Ich sehe schon, das wird mehr Arbeit denn Spaß... [emoji58] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2017)

Planet der Affen




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-KwNqfRnUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



leider ist das Spiel grad abgeschmiert, damit auch der Stream. Konnte nur noch die Konsole ausschalten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2017)

*Assassin's Creed - Syndicate*

Das Spiel regt mich mehr und mehr auf.

- Die Spielphysik ist einfach kaputt. Bei fast allen Faustkämpfen fliegen Gegner wie Puppen durch die Gegend oder machen aberwitzige Saltos. Nur: Komisch finde ich das nicht. [emoji58] 
- Ich finde die nächste Erinnerung (Sequenz 3, Erinnerung 2) nicht. Bin ich blind oder muss ich erst den nächsten Bezirk komplett erobern ehe es mit der Story weitergehen kann? Auf der Karte finde ich keinen entsprechenden Navi-Punkt.
Edit:
Na endlich. Was bringt die Eve-/Jacob-Symbolik wenn ich nur nach nem grünen Punkt suchen soll? So ein Schwachsinn. 
- London ist so... Arm an Leben. Kein Vergleich zu Paris.
- Wann werden Schnellreise-Punkte endlich aktiviert??? Hab doch beteits mehrere Aussichtspunkte erklommen.
- der Hauptstory kann ich nur äußerst schwer folgen. Viel zu sprunghaft, ein unausgegorener Erzählfluss... Ich verstehe es nicht wie Ubisoft hier so verkacken kann. Die wissen doch sonst spannende und vor allem zusammenhängende, nachvollziehbare Geschichten zu erzählen.

Wenn das so weitergeht hat "Syndicate" echt das Potential zum schlechtesten AC seit "Black Flag"... [emoji57] 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Dezember 2017)

Resi 7 DLC Not a Hero

macht schon Laune, bin gespannt wie es weiter geht. Danach kommt dann noch End of Zoe dran


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Assassin's Creed - Syndicate*
> 
> Das Spiel regt mich mehr und mehr auf.
> 
> ...



Klingt gar nicht gut - dabei hatte ich kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir das zu holen, obwohl * Black Flag * so langweilig war.
 Man merkt dem Spiel einfach an, dass es das letzte "Last-Gen"-AC war (Rogue klammere ich mal aus, das wurde im Nachhinein portiert)
Die Grafik ist einfach hoffnungslos veraltet, so richtig Stimmung will dadurch erst gar nicht aufkommen und wenn ich auf die Minimap blicke, wird mir schlecht. 
Tausende an Icons, die es alle abzuklappern gilt - nee, danke Ubisoft, zum Glück gab's das Ding für lau.
Was die anderen Teile angeht, kann ich dir nur Recht geben imho ist * Unity * auch für mich das beste AC seit Teil 2 - bin daher mal auf * Origins * gespannt

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Klingt gar nicht gut - dabei hatte ich kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir das zu holen, obwohl * Black Flag * so langweilig war.
> Man merkt dem Spiel einfach an, dass es das letzte "Last-Gen"-AC war (Rogue klammere ich mal aus, das wurde im Nachhinein portiert)
> Die Grafik ist einfach hoffnungslos veraltet, so richtig Stimmung will dadurch erst gar nicht aufkommen und wenn ich auf die Minimap blicke, wird mir schlecht.
> Tausende an Icons, die es alle abzuklappern gilt - nee, danke Ubisoft, zum Glück gab's das Ding für lau.
> ...


Durchbeissen werde ich mich so oder so, aber dass es vor allem narrativ so abfällt ist schon übel. In vorherigen ACs hatte man sich noch Mühe gemacht dem Protagonisten ein Motiv, eine Vorgeschichte, überhaupt einen Grund für seine Rolle als Assassine zu geben. Nicht so bei Jacob und Eve, die sind einfach die die sie sind. Punkt.
Arg wenig wenn man mich fragt.

Und noch ein Paar Dinge sind mir bei der gestrigen Spielsession aufgefallen:
- der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist lachhaft. Unity war so fordernd, warum wurde hier der Spieß so hart um 180 Grad gedreht? Ich verstehe es nicht.
- Pferdekutschen. Zum Zurücklegen weiter Distanzen okay, ansonsten nutzlos. Wozu? Dafür gibt es doch die Schnellreise-Funktion. Ein lahmer Versuch GTA nachzuahmen, scheint mir.

Am meisten regt mich aber die Steuerung auf, die erlaubt keinen Parkour-Flow wie in Unity. Kriege da echt die Krätze...

Aber ja, mit "Origins" scheint ja wieder einiges besser zu laufen. Darauf baue ich auch.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (19. Dezember 2017)

*Darksiders 2*
Dank den News um Darksiders 3 habe ich mich mal intensiver mit dem zweiten Teil auseinander gesetzt.
Die Mischung zwischen kämpfen un Rätsel lösen gefällt mir bis jetzt (wieder) sehr gut.
Hatte beim ersten anspielen vor ein paar Jahren wohl irgendwie nicht die Muse dafür.
Grafisch finde ich den Titel noch immer schön. Liegt halt am Grafikstil.


----------



## svd (19. Dezember 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Darksiders 2*
> Dank den News um Darksiders 3 habe ich mich mal intensiver mit dem zweiten Teil auseinander gesetzt.
> Die Mischung zwischen kämpfen un Rätsel lösen gefällt mir bis jetzt (wieder) sehr gut.
> Hatte beim ersten anspielen vor ein paar Jahren wohl irgendwie nicht die Muse dafür.
> Grafisch finde ich den Titel noch immer schön. Liegt halt am Grafikstil.



Ist das dann gleich die "Dessinitif Edischn"?

Ich hab die ungespielte geschachtelte Version hier und frage mich, ob es dann gleich ein erzwungenes (?) Update auf Steam gibt.
Höher aufgelöste Texturen sind natürlich super, aber ich verstehe nicht, weshalb sie die Farbtöne gleich mitgeändert hatten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Ist das dann gleich die "Dessinitif Edischn"?
> 
> Ich hab die ungespielte geschachtelte Version hier und frage mich, ob es dann gleich ein erzwungenes (?) Update auf Steam gibt.
> Höher aufgelöste Texturen sind natürlich super, aber ich verstehe nicht, weshalb sie die Farbtöne gleich mitgeändert hatten.



Die beiden überarbeiteten Versionen von Teil 1 und 2 haben extra Steameinträge in der Bibliothek 

Ich hab zuletzt *Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice* durchgespielt. Wirklich ein Spiel mit einem außergewöhnlichen Szenario, welches man nicht oft erlebt. Das Gameplay fand ich jetzt auch nicht so schlecht, wie es oft gemacht wurde.
Das einzige Problem ist da wohl, dass die Kämpfe leicht durchschaubar sind und wenn man den Dreh raus hat, es dann auch recht einfach ist. Aber diese stehen ja nicht im Mittelpunkt des Spiels, daher finde ich es nicht schlimm.
Was auch sehr auffällig ist, man hat bei dem Spiel einfach total auf neumodische Sachen geschissen. Es gibt keine Mikrotransaktionen, kein Sammelzeug, nicht mal ein Inventar oder ein Hud. Es ist einfach ein blankes Spiel, wie man es früher gewohnt war.
Wer ein schönes Soundsystem hat, der wird seine helle Freude an dem Spiel haben. Und ansonsten unbedingt mit Headset spielen, dann wirkt es intensiver, wenn ihr mal wieder von allen Seiten stimmen hört.  
Ich finde, es ist ein Spiel, welches sich jeder wirklich mal anschauen sollte, weil es allein schon durch das Szenario weit abseits des Massenmarktes ist und mal was wirklich anderes bietet.
Bei der Wahl hier auf der PC Games Seite für das Spiel des Jahres 2017 habe ich für Hellblade gestimmt.


----------



## McDrake (20. Dezember 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Ist das dann gleich die "Dessinitif Edischn"?
> 
> Ich hab die ungespielte geschachtelte Version hier und frage mich, ob es dann gleich ein erzwungenes (?) Update auf Steam gibt.
> Höher aufgelöste Texturen sind natürlich super, aber ich verstehe nicht, weshalb sie die Farbtöne gleich mitgeändert hatten.



Nö, die neuere Version habe ich mir nicht zugelegt.
Komme auch so klar mit der Grafik. Immerhin im dreistelligen Bereich bei den Frames


----------



## Rising-Evil (22. Dezember 2017)

Da sich das Jahr dem Ende neigt, kann ich ja schon mal meinen persönlichen GOTY-Award verleihen ^^
Eigentlich ein ziemlich unspektakuläres Jahr (ein paar Spiele wie Hellblade, Cuphead, Prey, Hollow Knight und ACrigins hab ich nicht angespielt, ansonsten würde das vielleicht anders klingen) in dem die Entwickler mehr durch Faulheit (Gesichtsanimationen in ME:A) und die Publisher eher durch Dummheiten (Star Wars Battlefront 2) aufgefallen sind, daher ist auch mein Kandidat für das Spiel des Jahres doch irgendwie passend.
* Ghost Recon - Wildlands *
Seit ich anno 2005-06 * Conflict - Global Storm * und * Just Cause* gespielt hab, dachte ich mir, wie geil das wohl wäre wenn man einen Mix aus beiden Spielen hätte. Eine riesige Welt, in der man mit Kumpels Chaos stiften kann, aber auch subtiles Vorgehen eine Option ist.
Dann kündigt Ubi auf der E3 2015 * Wildlands * und trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.
Die Map-Größe eines "Just Cause", das Stealth-Systems aus "MGS V - Phantom Pain" und ein Militärplot für vier Spieler wie in "Conflict - Global Storm" und dazu noch eine famose Grafik.
Ja, der Plot ist arg dünn.
Ja, die Fahrphysik kann man getrost als lächerlich bezeichnen.
Ja, das Missionsdesign ist nicht so super abwechslungsreich - aber durch die Stealth-Komponente ein Dutzend Mal besser als in *GTAnline * oder *The Division *
Ja, die DLC's sind wohl alles andere als ein Kaufgrund.

Aber egal - Hauptsache, endlich mal wieder ein gelungenes Koopspiel !
Danke dafür Ubisoft !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht sollte man einen Extra-Thread a la "Eure persönlichen Top-3-Games 2017" oder "Euer GOTY 2017" aufmachen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (22. Dezember 2017)

Bin immer mehr von *Darksiders 2 *begeistert.
Ich hatte  den Titel vor ziemlich genau fünf (!) Jahren gekauft und ich frage mich:
Warum habe ich  dem Titel nicht mehr Beachtung geschenkt?
Ich fand Teil 1 schon ziemlich gut... eine Art Zelda.
Teil 2 ist noch immer sehr abwechslungsreich. Zwar erst bei knapp 5:30 Stunden Spielzeit und Stufe 9. 
Neue Ausrüstungen machen Sinn und der Fortschritt kommt in regelmässigen Abständen.
Aber dass man sich nicht automatisch selber heilt... also sowas von nicht mehr Zeitgemäss.
Man muss also die Tränke gut einteilen. Sowas aber auch 

Und grafisch ist das Ding wirklich nicht hässlich. Auch in der "normalen" Version:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar, die Texturen sind auf den Screenshots natürlich nicht so der Hammer. Fallen aber in Bewegung nicht stark auf.
Da wird weitergespielt.


----------



## linktheminstrel (22. Dezember 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin immer mehr von *Darksiders 2 *begeistert.
> Ich hatte  den Titel vor ziemlich genau fünf (!) Jahren gekauft und ich frage mich:
> Warum habe ich  dem Titel nicht mehr Beachtung geschenkt?
> Ich fand Teil 1 schon ziemlich gut... eine Art Zelda.
> ...



ich hätte das spiel besser gefunden, wenn man diese offene spielwelt weggelassen hätte. die dungeons sind wirklich gut gemacht und sehr zelda-esque, allerdings fand ich die spielwelt recht fade und dieses weitläufige gebiet unglaublich hässlich. ein sehr gutes spiel ist es aber trotzdem und es ist wirklich schade, dass es so wenig beachtung gefunden hat.


----------



## McDrake (22. Dezember 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ich hätte das spiel besser gefunden, wenn man diese offene spielwelt weggelassen hätte. die dungeons sind wirklich gut gemacht und sehr zelda-esque, allerdings fand ich die spielwelt recht fade und dieses weitläufige gebiet unglaublich hässlich. ein sehr gutes spiel ist es aber trotzdem und es ist wirklich schade, dass es so wenig beachtung gefunden hat.


Ach. Dank der Schnellreisefunktion übespringe ich die Gebiete, sobald ich die Truhen geplündert habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2017)

Die Ferien haben nun angefangen, und natürlich haben Papa und Sohn wieder viel Zeit um gemeinsam neue Spielewelten zu entdecken. Da der Knabe aber noch lange nicht reif für *Assassin's Creed (Syndicate)* ist muss wieder was Jugendfreies her... Und da es schon in der Vergangenheit nie eine schlechte Wahl war ist es wieder ein Spiel aus der Lego-Reihe geworden. Genauer: *The Lego Movie Game*.

Im Grunde wie immer, die hinlänglich bekannte Spielmechanik ist auch hier vertreten und nahezu unverändert, unter diesem Aspekt also nix aufregend Neues. Insgesamt bisher 3 gespielten Stunden könnte man es jedoch als das wohl actionreichste Lego-Spiel bezeichnen, die Story-Levels haben vor lauter Explosionen kaum Ruhepausen. Grafisch wieder richtig hübsch und (logischerweise) äußerst nah am Film.

Was mir etwas sauer aufstößt: Das Spiel verwendet erwartungsgemäß viele Ausschnitte des Kinofilms, aber ohne die Original-Synchro. Warum auch immer, jedenfalls klingt das was man sich anhören muss eine ganze Klasse schlechter und zu stimmenbetont, die Soundkulisse im Hintergrund ist kaum wahrzunehmen. Darunter leidet auch der dialogbasiernde Humor, und überhaupt ist* The Lego Movie Game* bei weitem nicht so selbstironisch wie *Lego Star Wars* und Co.  Ich vermisse da die typischen Schenkelklopfer die sich so nebenbei ergeben. Dazu kommt noch: Durch den Umstand dass der Film im Stop-Motion-Verfahren gedreht wurde während das Spiel selbst superflüssig über dem Schirm flitzt ist hier ein stilistischer Bruch hinzunehmen.

Aber mal ab von den Kritikpunkten die mir ins Auge fallen, dem Kurzen macht es wie immer Riesenspaß zuzusehen. 

Und zum Assassinen-Geschehen im königlichen England:
Die Story ist halb geschafft, aber die Motivation außerhalb derselben haust im Keller. Das Spiel bleibt unter seinen Möglichkeiten, die Befreiung Londons von den feindseeligen Gangs reizt einfach nicht. Vor allem verstehe ich nicht warum Ubisoft nicht mehr aus dem Untergrund der Hauptstadt gemacht hat.
Ne, ne, ne... Was für ein schwaches AC... Und das obwohl es keinerlei Seeschlachten beinhaltet...


----------



## MichaelG (25. Dezember 2017)

COD WW II. Nach 8 h beendet. Bislang das beste COD überhaupt im SP. Zwar kurz aber extrem intensiv. Und bei einem weiteren Durchgang habe ich noch Optionen (fehlende Heldentaten, Fundstücke, alle Flugzeuge abschießen....).

Werde heute mal den SP von SW BF2 versuchen.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Dezember 2017)

Der Star Wars Battlefront 2 SP ist nach 7 h Spieldauer beendet (incl. Story-DLC). Das Ende nach dem DLC schreit regelrecht nach einer Fortsetzung. Die Story ist nicht soo schlecht. Und ich muß sehnsüchtig daran denken, daß kein Starwars 1313 erschienen ist bzw. erscheinen wird. Ein neues großes SP-RPG im SW-Universum vermisse ich schmerzlich. Naja vielleicht folgt ja noch die eine oder andere zusätzliche Story-Erweiterung für SW BF2. Wie gesagt das Storyende nach dem DLC bietet sich nahezu dazu an fortgesetzt zu werden. 

Ich kann auch Idens Meinungsumschwung nach der Aktion Asche vollkommen verstehen. Wenn mir das ganze mit dem Umschwung incl. Vertrauen der Rebellen auch deutlich zu schnell ging. Obwohl dieser Umschwung logisch war. Das ist aber der kurzen Storydauer geschuldet. Das hätte man in einem langen RPG mit 3-stelliger Stundenzahl viel besser unterbringen können.

Zum MP habe ich momentan keine Laune. Mal sehen was ich morgen neu beginnen werde zu zocken. Insgesamt ist der SP von SW BF2 besser als zuerst gedacht auch wenn mit 7 h auch ziemlich kurz geraten. Das einzige was mir fehlt sind noch einige fehlenden Sammelobjekte/Schrott. Habe nicht alle Kisten erwischt.

Grafisch ist SW BF2 ein Brett. Genial. Auch die ständig wechselnden Handlungsorte. Was mich hingegen teils gestört hat ist die dümmliche Team-KI (eigene Leute rennen in die Schußbahn/versperren einem die Sicht auf den Feind). 

Irgendwie haben die Firmen nicht wirklich Ambitionen (so mein Eindruck der letzten Jahre) die KI ihrer Spiele (sowohl von Team-NPC wie von den Gegnern) wirklich zu verbessern. Und es ist sowohl erschreckend wie auch traurig, daß „Uralt“-Spiele wie OFP und FEAR immer noch die KI-Referenz im FPS-Sektor darstellen, wo die neuen Titel nicht einmal ansatzweise mithalten können obwohl sie technisch wie von den Programmiermöglichkeiten alle Chancen dazu hätten. Geschweige denn (was man dank erheblich größerer Hardwareleistungen und zwischenzeitlichen Fortschritten eigentlich erwarten müßte) diese zu toppen.

Irgendwie scheint Moorhuhn-KI und Triggersteuerung immer noch gern genommen zu werden.

Und daß man unbedingt jeden Helden spielen muß (Lando, Luke, Leia, Han u.s.w. Nur Chewie nicht) und dies irgendwie den Eindruck erweckte, mit Zwang in die Storyline hineingequetscht zu sein, statt sich ausschließlich auf Iden zu konzentrieren. Quasi wie ein MP-Tutorial bei dem man von jedem Charakter die Fähigkeiten gelernt bekommt.

Einige der Steuerungsoptionen sind zudem (dank Fähigkeitssystem auch erst einmal gewöhnungsbedürftig. Insbesondere wenn man blind glaubt, daß man scannen kann aber sich auf einmal heilen läßt, weil andere Fähigkeiten in den Slots ausgewählt sind und ausgerechnet die Scanfähigkeit nicht aktiv ist.

Und ich hätte gern Entscheidungsoptionen innerhalb der Story gehabt und keine 200% festgetackerte Storyline. Aber das wäre was für ein großes RPG. Auch Dinge wie Gegner durchsuchen, Einsammeln von Gegenständen u.s.w. Modulare, anpaßbare Waffen. Halt typische RPG-Elemente.

Technisch hatte ich 2x Probleme. 1 x Ton weg (war nach einem PC- und Missions-Neustart behoben) und 1 x CTD (ungefähr in der Storymitte).


----------



## Rising-Evil (28. Dezember 2017)

nach ewig langen Stunden des Verbrecherbekämpfens als dunkler Ritter * Batman - Arkham Knight * deinstalliert. Es war einfach nicht so richtig packend, bei der famosen Grafik und der tollen Vertonung verdammt schade - aber wenigstens kann meine Platte jetzt etwas aufatmen - 35 GB sind wieder frei.

Ansonsten * Destiny 2 * 
Läuft mit meiner 970 superflüssig auf höchsten Einstellungen, nur ich weiß ich nicht so Recht, was ich von dem optisch gebotenen halten soll. Da fängt das Abenteuer mit brennenden Raumschiffen, gewaltigen Explosionen und tollen Schießereien im Hintergrund eines gigantischen Sturms an - und ja, ab dann ist das Ganze in optischer Sicht eine Berg-und-Talfahrt.
Die Farm zum Beispiel ist grafisch regelrecht unterwältigend, in der nächstbesten Stadt (ETZ) strotzen die verwüsteten Innenräume auch nicht gerade so vor Details. Das mag dem Spaß am Grinden zwar keinen Abbruch tun, ist aber doch irgendwie ernüchternd - zumal die Ladezeiten auch aufgrund ihrer Häufigkeit (weniger wegen ihrer Länge) doch etwas nerven. Die Konsolen lassen grüßen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2017)

Der Story von "The Lego Movie Videogames" hab ich fertig, nun folgt noch ein wenig Komplettieren und weitere Achievements abgrasen.

Derweil raubt mir in "Assassin's Creed Syndicate" die Sequenz 7-Mission "Die Leibwache" den letzten Nerv. Ein Dutzend Male versuche ich schon die Kutsche mit dem entführten Premierminister in meine Gewalt zu bekommen, aber es klappt partout nicht. Entweder geht besagte Kutsche mitsamt Minister dauernd drauf oder die Steuerung macht mir nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Auch frage ich mich warum ich ausgerechnet hier nicht von Kutsche zu Kutsche rüberhüpfen kann, wie es sonst auch davor immer funktioniert hat.

Könnte das Gamepad an die Wand werfen, hätte ich nicht genügend Selbstkontrolle. [emoji58] 

Edit:
Wie? Ich muss dem Fahrer die Rübe wegschießen, anders geht es nicht?!
Sorry, Ubisoft, aber was ist das denn für eine Hirnwichse? Nehmt ihr mir selbst hier den letzten Hauch von eigenen Vorgehensweisen?

Mon dieu, ich will wieder zurück nach Paris... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mon dieu, ich will wieder zurück nach Paris...



très bien


----------



## MichaelG (29. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Story von "The Lego Movie Videogames" hab ich fertig, nun folgt noch ein wenig Komplettieren und weitere Achievements abgrasen.
> 
> Derweil raubt mir in "Assassin's Creed Syndicate" die Sequenz 7-Mission "Die Leibwache" den letzten Nerv. Ein Dutzend Male versuche ich schon die Kutsche mit dem entführten Premierminister in meine Gewalt zu bekommen, aber es klappt partout nicht. Entweder geht besagte Kutsche mitsamt Minister dauernd drauf oder die Steuerung macht mir nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Auch frage ich mich warum ich ausgerechnet hier nicht von Kutsche zu Kutsche rüberhüpfen kann, wie es sonst auch davor immer funktioniert hat.
> 
> ...



AC: Origins ist da um Welten besser. Mehr Freiheiten in der Vorgehensweise hatte ich in keinem AC bisher. Und die Story ist gut und die Atmosphäre atemberaubend. Komischerweise ist auch bei mir Syndicate so ein Kandidat wo ich mich mal zum Durchspielen zwingen muß. Genau so wie ich es bei Black Flag tun mußte und bei Rogue noch machen muß.


----------



## McDrake (29. Dezember 2017)

*Elite Dangerous: I'm back II*
ok, noch nicht ganz


Bin jetzt über "Gagarin Gate" auf "Sacagawea Space Port" gelandet.
Ein paar Seiten Erkundungsdaten verkauft (ca 6 Mio) und wieder bereit für die letzten drei Etappen.
Wird nochmals eine rechts Trecke werden. DAfür hab ich danach das Gröbste hinter mir.
Freue mich schon auf den Kauf einer Anaconda. Bis ich da bin, wird mein Kontostand ca 200Mio betragen.
Mit den Teilen, welche ich von der Explorer übernehmen kann, lässt sich das grosse Schiff zumindest mal ein wenig ausrüsten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (29. Dezember 2017)

Cuphead. Selbst als alter Nintendo Veteran finde ich einige Bosse echt knackig. Immer wieder lustig, wenn man sich nach zig Versuchen freut, den Boss umgehauen zu haben, nur um dann festzustellen, dass der noch eine Phase hat 
Aber die Bosse sind alle so liebevoll animiiert, denen kann man gar nicht böse sein


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Dezember 2017)

aktuell wieder Battlefront 2 (Multiplayer). Macht mir immer noch viel Spaß


----------



## MichaelG (30. Dezember 2017)

Wegen der DLC Mafia 3. Der Patchservice ist aber echt mager. Der Soundbug (NPC sprechen häufig viel zu leise) ist immer noch vorhanden. Ebenso der „ewige Ladescreen“.

Bezüglich Patchsupport waren die Vorgänger deutlich besser. Mal sehen wie die DLC sind. Bin gerade an dem Punkt wo ich die ersten DLC-Missionen auswählen kann.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2017)

Zuletzt *The Walking Dead: A New Frontier* und *Life is Strange: Before the Storm* durchgespielt. 

Beide Spiele haben mir richtig gut gefallen. A New Frontier war auf jeden Fall aus meiner Sicht besser als der 2.Teil, den ich nur naja fand. War nichts besonderes damals.
Auch Before the Storm war ein richtig schönes Spiel, nur das Ende kam mir irgendwie zu abrupt. Will da aber nicht zu sehr ins Detail gehen, weil man dann spoilern müsste. 
Dort hab ich sogar die 100% Marke erreicht und dementsprechend alle Erfolge gemacht. Etwas, was ich nur ganz selten mache, aber da hat es irgendwie Spaß gemacht und passte auch sehr gut zu der Spielwelt.
Nicht wie manchmal, wo man irgendeinen Blödsinn machen muss, der gar nichts mit dem Szenario zu tun hat 
Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt auch Lust bekommen, wieder mit dem ersten Life is Strange zu beginnen, mach ich wohl auch. Da man jetzt die Vorgeschichte erlebt hat, kann man das nochmal angehen.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin mit *Life is Strange - Before the Storm* jetzt auch fertig. Episode 3 hab ich vor ca. ner Woche schon durch gehabt, aber nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass es noch ein "geheimes" Ende gibt, hab ich die letzte Episode dann nochmal gespielt (etwas gemein, dass man das Ergebnis der Dialoge erst im Abspann sieht und nicht aus dem Gespräch heraus schon ersichtlich ist).

Wie auch immer: Before the Storm hat mir insgesamt ungefähr genauso gut gefallen wie das Hauptspiel. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Es teilt sich für mich dieses Jahr meinen persönlichen Game of the Year Award mit Thimbleweed Park.

Was mir gefallen hat:
- Arcadia Bay ist immer noch Arcadia Bay. Die Orte, die Lichtstimmungen ... einfach nur schön. Weit entfernt vom "Shithole", das Chloe darin sieht, auch wenn ich nachvollziehen kann, warum sie es so sieht.
- Der Soundtrack ist einfach nur mega! Auch wenn eine andere Band dafür verantwortlich war, als im Hauptspiel ... er passt einfach perfekt. Vor allem der Song "Dreams of William" von Daughter geht sowas von ins Ohr ... großartig!
- Sowohl die neue Charaktere (Mikey, Drew, Steph, Rose, James und allen voran natürlich Rachel) waren gut geschrieben, als auch alte Chakaktere haben mehr Tiefe erhalten (z. B. Frank und David).
- Die "The Tempest" Aufführung war super!
- Die gesamte Story, die Dialoge und vieles anderes (ne lange Liste, die ich jetzt nicht in einzelne Punkte aufteilen will ... wäre zu viel Geschreibsel).
- Die Traumsequenzen
- Die vielen kleinen Details und Anspielungen, die Hauptspiel und Prequel nahezu perfekt miteinander verknüpft haben.

Was mir nicht so gut gefallen hat:
- Die Grafikengine. Ich mag die Unity-Engine nicht. Erstens finde ich die grafisch nicht so toll (hier hat mich vor allem die miese Kantenglättung gestört), zweitens hatte ich schon häufiger technische Probleme mit Spielen, die auf der Engine basieren (war hier zum Glück, abgesehen von einem Bug, der mich bei jedem Spielstart die Y-Achse für die Maus neu einstellen ließ, nicht der Fall).
- Einige Dialoge waren etwas ... abgehackt ... gesprochen, mit unnatürlich langen Pausen. Ist mir vor allem bei Samuel, James und Rose aufgefallen. Die Sprecher waren an sich nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie war der Sprachfluss teilweise etwas merkwürdig. Kein riesen Problem, das mir das Spiel irgendwie verdorben hat, aber es ist mir aufgefallen.
- *edit* beinahe vergessen: Der Zeitdruck bei den Wortgefechten. Das war auch so ziemlich das, was mich am meisten am Spiel gestört hat. Ich mag keine Quicktime-Events und das hier waren quasi Dialog-Quicktime Events. Ohne Zeitlimit wäre es völlig ok gewesen, aber so fand ich die Wortgefechte einfach nur lästig und der Zeitdruck hat oft auch dazu geführt, dass ich kaum Zeit hatte die Texte zu lesen und das Gesagte nochmal zu durchdenken.

Was mir das Spiel an Gedanken zurückgelassen hat (Spoiler aller drei Episoden + Hauptspiel):



Spoiler



- Was war das zwischen Frank und Rachel? Waren die beiden zu der Zeit schon zusammen? Immerhin hat Frank Rachel und Chloe immer wieder verteidigt und als er am Anfang von Episode 3 Chloe gefragt hat, warum er ihr helfen sollte, hat ihn das Argument "Ich helfe einer Freundin", die Chloe nach kurzer Nachfrage als Rachel bestätigt hat, überzeigt. Sowieso kam mir Frank hier deutlich sympathischer vor, als im Hauptspiel. Recht entspannt für nen Gauner, obwohl Chloe (bei mir) den Job mit dem Geld von Drew versaut hat ... da frage ich mich, warum er im Hauptspiel auf dem Schrottplatz und vor allem später am Strand so extrem aggressiv gegenüber Chloe war.

- Hat Frank Damon getötet? Im Abspann sitzt Frank vor seinem Wohnmobil mit Damons Messer in der Hand, im Hintergrund sieht man einen kleinen Hügel frischer Erde, in dem eine Schaufel steckt. Sera sagte zu Chloe, Frank habe sich um Damon gekümmert, sie bräuchte sich keine Gedanken mehr um die beiden zu machen.

- James Amber ermittelt gegen diese Bande von Gaunern rund um Damon Merrick. Warum bittet er ausgerechnet den Typen darum, Sera von Rachel fernzuhalten? Hätte doch von Anfang an klar sein müssen, dass der kranke Typ mehr macht, als sie nur ein wenig zu erschrecken. Hat James das mit einkalkuliert oder ist das einfach nur "passiert"? Als Staatsanwalt sollte er ja eigentlich wissen, dass Merrick nicht nur ein Gauner, sondern ein regelrechter Psychopath ist.

- Auch wenn er vor allem am Anfang sehr grummelig rüberkam, war mir David wieder recht sympathisch. Man sieht, dass er sich Mühe gibt, nur seine Art ist da leider nicht die Beste. Ich mochte die Stelle, wo er über seinen Kumpel im Krieg erzählt hat. Das erklärt, warum er so paranoid auf alle, die ihm wichtig sind, aufpassen will und es dabei nicht selten maßlos übertreibt.

- Das Feuer. Rachel wird wütend, setzt den Wald in Brand. Ok, die Szene war nachvollziehbar. Sommer, trockene Bäume und Sträucher, eine umbetretene brennende Mülltonne ... so entstehen Waldbrände. Was dann aber seltsam war, waren diverse Zeitungsberichte darüber, dass das Feuer sich untypisch für einen Waldbrand verhalten würde. Was dann aber RICHTIG merkwürdig war, dass das Feuer laut den Feuerwehrmännern im Krankenhaus einfach ausgegangen ist, nachdem Rachel auf dem Weg zum Krankenhaus bewusstlos wurde. Hat Rachel unbewusst Macht über Naturgewalten, ähnlich wie Max im Hauptspiel über die Zeit? Und wenn es so ist, hat sie auch den Sturm im Hauptspiel verursacht? Ihr Geist, der immer wieder als Reh zu sehen war (es sollte inzwischen ja eigentlich klar sein, dass dieses Reh keine "Geisteravatar" von Max gewesen ist. Und wenn sie das getan hat... warum? Bewusst? Unbewusst? Chloes Rettung im Toilettenraum im Hauptspiel war ja die scheinbare Ursache für diesen Sturm ... oder  war es einfach nur das Ausmaß von Max' Zeitmanipulationen, das diese Rettung nach sich gezogen hat,  unabhängig von Chloes Leben? War das vielleicht Rachel Weg Chloe zu sich zu holen (was ziemlich grausam wäre, wenn ihr Geist das bewusst täte)? Ich schweife hier weit ab, spinne  große Theorien ... aber irgendwie geht mir das nach dem Spiel gerade durch den Kopf.



Bin gespannt, was in Zukunft noch in Sachen Life is Strange von beiden Entwicklerteams kommen wird. Und ich freue mich auf die Bonusepisode, auch wenn ich mir vorstellen kann, dass die eine recht undramatische Story haben wird (Piratenabenteuer mit Max und Chloe, evtl. die Geschichte mit der Weinflasche?). Wir werden sehen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Dezember 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



- Glaube nicht, dass sie zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon zusammen waren. Wäre immerhin eine Straftat, weil Rachel noch minderjährig ist und Frank nicht.
Außerdem kannte er ja nicht einmal ihren Namen, bis zu der Szene, wo Damon es herausfindet. Dem Treffen stimmt Frank genau so schnell zu, wenn man die andere Option wählt.
Das Frank später deutlich aggressiver gegenüber Chloe ist, könnte daran liegen, dass er es satt hat von ihr so ausgenutzt zu werden. Sie hatte ja wohl permanent Schulden bei ihm.

- Ja, ich gehe stark davon aus, dass Frank Damon getötet hat. Die Hinweise, die darauf hindeuten, hast du ja selbst alle schon genannt. Würde auch erklären, warum er in LiS keine Rolle mehr spielt.
Frank wird mit dem Mord vermutlich davon gekommen sein, weil niemand einen gefährlichen Drogenboss vermissen wird und vor allem James Amber als Staatsanwalt kein Interesse daran gehabt haben dürfte dem Ganzen nachzugehen. Sonst wäre vermutlich seine eigenen Taten aufgeflogen.

- Ich glaube nicht, dass James das einkalkuliert hat. Wie Sera schon sagte, er ist verzweifelt in seinem Bestreben Rachel um jeden Preis zu beschützen.

- Das mit dem Feuer ist sicherlich das mysteriöseste Element von BtS. Ich finde es gut, dass sie dazu nichts wirklich erklärt haben und es der Interpretation des Spielers überlassen, was das Ganze denn nun eigentlich zu bedeuten hat.
Von purem Zufall bis hin zu deinen ausschweifenden Überlegungen ist da alles möglich. Ich hatte auch schon die Überlegung, dass das Universum Chloe unbedingt sterben lassen wollte, damit sie wieder mit Rachel vereint ist. Und weil Max diese Vereinigung immer wieder verhindert, kommt es zu dem Sturm. Aber das ist auch das schöne an Life is Strange, das es da so viel Spielraum für Spekulationen gibt.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Dezember 2017)

Spoilerthema: Life is Strange - Before the Storm + Hauptspiel



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich denke mal, dass Straftaten das Letzte sind, um das Frank sich Gedanken macht (wäre auch ein Grund es geheim zu halten). Aber auf jeden Fall ist die Sache mit Frank und Rachel noch so eine dieser ungeklärten Fragen. Ich hatte zwischendurch (am Ende von Episode 2) auch schon den Verdacht, dass Frank evtl. Rachels leiblicher Vater sein könnte und nicht James (immerhin war Sera bei ihm im Wohnwagen). Aber das hat sich dann ja nicht bestätigt. 

Aber es stimmt schon: Die vielen Details, die den Raum für Spekulationen zu den Hintergründen und den wahren Wahrheiten des LiS-Universums schaffen, machen einen Großteil der Faszination der Spiele aus und das ist es auch, was ich an Filmen und Büchern oder eben Spielen mag: Wenn die dafür sorgen, dass ich mich auch nach dem Abspann noch gedanklich damit beschäftige. Und ich glaube, manche dieser Fragen, wie z. B. die genaue Ursache für die übernatürlichen Phänomene und Fähigkeiten, will ich auch gar nicht beantwortet haben. Es hat aber sicherlich was mit den indianischen Wurzeln der Gegend rund um Arcadia Bay zutun.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Dezember 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Spoilerthema: Life is Strange - Before the Storm + Hauptspiel
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Es ist ja noch mehr als genug Zeit. Zwischen BtS und Rachels Verschwinden liegen noch drei lange Jahre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2017)

So, nach 17 Stunden hab ich 75% aller Steam-Achievements bei "The Lego Movie Videogame" freigeschaltet, ab hier mach ich nen Cut. Den Rest zu erarbeiten wäre mir momentan mit zuviel Wiederholen aller Story-Levels verbunden. Reicht erstmal.

Und nun, wo ich abends weiterhin dabei bin meine Londoner Assassinnen-Geschäfte schnellstmöglichst abzuhaken, vergnüge ich mich nebenbei mit "Steamworld Dig 2".
Mir war es ja schon vorab klar, trotzdem schön dass sich die Vorahnung bestätigt hat wie charmant es geworden ist und wie gut es sich spielt. Auch gut dass Image&Form nicht zuviel an der Spielmechanik geändert hat, als Fan des Erstlings findet man quasi blind hinein. Und das Buddelfieber... Einfach toll. 

Schon nach nur 2 gespielten und nach allem was ich bisher gesehen/entdeckt hab ist es wahrlich ein würdiger Nachfolger. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich spiel in Ruhe die Kopfgeldjäger-Story in SWTOR durch. Diesmal als Power-Tech-Tank. Die Unterklasse hatte ich noch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (31. Dezember 2017)

Super Mario Odyssey und ansonsten Mal ne Rund CoD WWII online oder Bloodborne DLCs


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Januar 2018)

Ich hab das neue Jahr heute dann gleich mal damit begonnen *Ryse - Son of Rome* zuende zu spielen. Alles in allem ein tolles Spiel. Zwar extrem linear, voller Klischees und weder inhaltlich, noch spielerisch anspruchsvoll, aber es ist halt bombastisches Popkornkino zum selbst spielen. Und als solches funktioniert das Spiel sehr gut. Hat Spaß gemacht, wird aber wohl kein Alltime-Favorite von mir werden. 

An sich hätte ich aber schon gern häufiger solche Spiele wie Ryse - Son of Rome oder The Order 1886 als "kleinen, fettigen Happen" zwischendurch. Leider ist halt die Produktion sehr teuer und die Spielzeit recht gering für den Preis, den die Produktionskosten nötig machen. Trotzdem ... ich werde mal weiterhin die Augen nach solchen Titeln offen halten.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Januar 2018)

Resident Evil 7:

End of Zoe (durch)
Not a Hero (durch)
Verbotenes Videomaterial (Schlafzimmer durch, 21 fast, Töchter steht noch aus und Ethan muss Sterben wird dauergesuchtet)


----------



## linktheminstrel (1. Januar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Resident Evil 7:
> 
> End of Zoe (durch)
> Not a Hero (durch)
> Verbotenes Videomaterial (Schlafzimmer durch, 21 fast, Töchter steht noch aus und Ethan muss Sterben wird dauergesuchtet)



ist jetzt eigentlich alles beim Season pass dabei? dieser wäre ja jetzt um ein drittel heruntergesetzt im PS-store...


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Januar 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ist jetzt eigentlich alles beim Season pass dabei? dieser wäre ja jetzt um ein drittel heruntergesetzt im PS-store...



ich glaube ja, aber das Filmmaterial hatte ich schon länger mal geholt und den Zoe DLC einzeln gekauft


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wegen der DLC Mafia 3. Der Patchservice ist aber echt mager. Der Soundbug (NPC sprechen häufig viel zu leise) ist immer noch vorhanden. Ebenso der „ewige Ladescreen“.
> 
> Bezüglich Patchsupport waren die Vorgänger deutlich besser. Mal sehen wie die DLC sind. Bin gerade an dem Punkt wo ich die ersten DLC-Missionen auswählen kann.



Die DLC habe ich mir noch nicht gegönnt. Allerdings muss ich Mafia 3 - zumindest auf meinen System - rehabilitieren. Technisch läuft es jetzt durchaus anständig.  Die Kritik ist angesichts des Zustand bei Release bzw. auch  kurz danach ( habe nach ca. 6 h abgebrochen) aber nachvollziehbar.
Diesmal habe ich mir das Spiel direkt von Steam "gezogen". Meine Box mit den *sechs* Alibischeiben, ist im Schrank geblieben.

Fazit : Läuft jetzt und das Spiel hätte jetzt imo eher eine Wertung im niederen 70er Bereich verdient.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2018)

*Assassin's Creed Syndicate*

Nach knapp unter 20 Stunden hab ich endlich die Story von der Backe.

Ich wundere mich nicht im Geringsten über die geringen Verkaufszahlen. Wenn man nach "Unity" nicht nur einen sondern gleich zwei Schritte - technisch wie spielerisch - zurück macht kann sowas wie das hier nur enttäuschen. Und in der Nachbetrachtung war das Setting zu modern und daher auch nicht nach meinem Geschmack.

Laut der London-Map hätte ich eigentlich noch viel zu tun, aber alle restlichen Bezirke befreien und mich ständigen Wiederholungsmustern unterziehen... Nope. Ich passe. [emoji58] 

Fazit: Nach "Black Flag" für mich ganz klar der zweite Flop in der AC-Geschichte.

Mit "Steamworld Dig 2" (und jeder Menge Spaß) gehts zunächst weiter, für die Abendstunden ist widerum "Oxenfree" vorgesehen. [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (2. Januar 2018)

ich habe jetzt letzt mal wieder Jedi Knight - Jedi Academy durchgespielt, ist halt immer noch mein Lieblingsteil der Dark Forces Reihe, der macht am meisten Spaß
Ansonsten hab ich mir jetzt mal Planet Coaster geholt und ist halt echt so gut, das lässt den Unfall RCTW halt noch mal so viel schlechter aussehen

Und so nebenher noch Animal Crossing auf dem Handy und immer mal ein paar Runden Mysterium, was halt immer noch so mein Lieblings Brettspiel ist und die Umsetzung auch gut ist, leider viel zu wenig Leute Online mit denen man Random spielen kann und noch Stories: Path of Destinies, was halt auch zeigt, dass so Wertungen die nur so Mittel sind (auch wenn vollkommen berechtigt) einen nicht unbedingt von einem Spiel abhalten sollten, aber sag das mal den Dödeln für die alles unter 85 oder 90 Müll ist


----------



## MichaelG (2. Januar 2018)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Die DLC habe ich mir noch nicht gegönnt. Allerdings muss ich Mafia 3 - zumindest auf meinen System - rehabilitieren. Technisch läuft es jetzt durchaus anständig.  Die Kritik ist angesichts des Zustand bei Release bzw. auch  kurz danach ( habe nach ca. 6 h abgebrochen) aber nachvollziehbar.
> Diesmal habe ich mir das Spiel direkt von Steam "gezogen". Meine Box mit den *sechs* Alibischeiben, ist im Schrank geblieben.
> 
> Fazit : Läuft jetzt und das Spiel hätte jetzt imo eher eine Wertung im niederen 70er Bereich verdient.



Es läuft größtenteils "rund" aber im DLC "Signs" ist auch wieder ein Bug. Ich soll die Bar wieder aufbauen.  Mir fehlen rund 6000 Dollar. Die kann ich aber als Kickback abholen. Will mit meinem Wagen fahren der bei der Bar parkt aber der bewegt sich keinen mm. Aber ein geklauter doch ? WTF ? Das sind so Dinge wo ich mich frage, was die Q&A Abteilung von Hangar 13 überhaupt macht. So offensichtliche Bugs immer noch übersehen.


----------



## Wubaron (2. Januar 2018)

Ich hab die Kampagne inkl. DLC von SW Battlefront 2 fast durch. Die letzte DLC Mission fehlt mir noch.
Mir hat die Geschichte sehr gut gefallen. War sehr spannend und interessant zu erfahren wie es direkt nachdem Tod vom Imperator weitergegangen ist. Auch die Brücke zu Teil 7 war gut. 
Der kritisierte schnelle Sinneswandel von Yden sowie der Einsatz der Helden ist mir nicht negativ aufgestoßen. Denn Sinneswandel war für mich glaubhaft und der Einsatz der Helden stimmig und spaßig. 
Am coolsten fand ich Shriv. Seine Kommentare waren echt der Knaller.


----------



## Rising-Evil (2. Januar 2018)

* Dark Souls * 
Mir gefällt der Metroidvania-Aspekt des Spiels ziemlich gut. Lauter Abkürzungen, geheime Wege - so macht Erkunden Spaß. Nur der Universalschlüssel ist für mich als Anfänger mehr Bestrafung als Belohnung. Hinter jeder Tür, die ich damit öffne, wartet irgendein Riese in Rüstung um mich zu verdreschen. Na danke ^^


----------



## MichaelG (2. Januar 2018)

Mafia 3. Bin gerade im Faster Baby DLC. Das Ablenkungs-/Zerstörungsrennen habe ich bereits hinter mir. Baue gerade Cannabis an. Wie bekomme ich nun die mir noch fehlenden Wahlplakate kaputt? Pumpgun hat 0 Effekt. Molotov und Handgranate ebenso. Oder muß man alle Plakate während dieses Missionsabschnittes erwischen?


----------



## linktheminstrel (2. Januar 2018)

ich zocke momentan divinity: original sin auf der ps4 und resident evil revelations 2 auf der Switch. beides funzt sehr gut, obwohl ich bei divinity immer noch der Ansicht bin, dass sie die Figuren etwas schneller hätten machen können.
ich hoffe ja, dass capcom auch die restlichen resis (1,zero,c:v,4,(5,6)) noch in portabler form rausbringt, bestenfalls retail.


----------



## McDrake (3. Januar 2018)

*Elite Dangerous: I'm back II*
Jetzt aber!


That's it
Ich habe den Rückweg ebenfalls gemeistert. Ich habe mir nicht mehr gross die Mühe gemacht, die Sektoren zu scannen. 
Ich wollte nur noch "nach Hause". 
Meine Reise dauerte ca vier Monate. Ursprünglich als kleiner Ausflug in die "Aussenbezirke" (ich hatte ja keine Ahnung) spontan begann, 
fand heute sein Ende:
Die Route zu Colonia - Zentrum - Bubble ist abgeschlossen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es war nicht immer ganz einfach. Man macht hunderte von Sprüngen und scannt Planeten. 
Der Weg nach Colonia beinhaltete ja ein Ziel. 
Und wenn man schon da ist, auch gleich zum Zentrum.
Aber der Rückweg...

Da hab ich auch nicht mehr alles gescannt, denn ich wollte nur noch zurück. 
Mal wieder Handel treiben. Vielleicht auch mal wieder was abschiessen. 
Denn das Risiko ist da ja dann rein finanziell. Draussen in der Weite ist man, 
bei einem versehentlichen Unfall gleich wieder um einige hundert Sprünge zurückversetzt 
(Plus Daten verloren), was viel Spielzeit bedeutet.
Ich muss da natürlich noch anfügen, dass ich kein augepimptes Schiff hatte. Nur eine ASP Explorer, 
die "Isabel Bras Williamson". Ein gutes, zuverlässiges Schiff. 
Könnte mal wieder einen frischen Anstrich gebrauchen. Aber die inneren Werte zählen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich heute die erste Station nach "Hillary Spot" anflog lief grade der Soundtrack von North & South 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O02puRU9FI0 . Irgendwie passend... Home 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen habe ich mich mit Elite Dangerous Star Map synchronisiert. 
Nachdem die Daten übertragen waren kam folgendes heraus (gesamte Spielzeit seit 2016):
Geschätzte Hyperraumdistanz: 89'571.91 LY
Hyperraumsprünge: 3'128
Systeme zuerst Entdeckt: 1'291
Spielzeit: 113 Stunden, 42 Minuten

Jetzt bin ich zurück in der Zivilisation und machte das, was ich schon lange wollte:
Ich kaufte mir eine Anaconda. Dank dem Verkauf zweier anderer Schiffe habe ich selbst nach dem leichten Aufrüsten noch ca 90 Mio als Reserve.

Die ersten Flugversuche waren ein wenig beängstigend. 
Ähnlich wie wenn man zuerst Project Cars in nem Gokart spielt und dann gleich auf Eurotruck2 umsteigt. 
Dann ist das Cockpit an einer komplett anderen Stelle als bei der Asp. Beim Anflug auf eine Station muss man so hoch rein, 
dann man Angst hat, dass einem die Kanzel über dem Kopf abrasiert wird.
Kein Wunder. Bei der ASP sitzt man, von vorn betrachtet, in der Mitte. Bei der Anaconda oben druff:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Ausblick ist... mangelhaft. Dafür sieht man den grossen Bug vor sich und bekommt eine kleine Ahnung vom Ausmass dieses Schiffes.
Wir müssen uns erst noch aneinander gewöhnen. Darum hat sie auch noch keinen Namen.
Aber vom Feeling her habe ich ein gutes Gefühl


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Januar 2018)

Bin in "Steamworld Dig 2" schon ziemlich weit fortgeschritten, denke es wird zum Ende nicht mehr viel fehlen. Ist auf jeden Fall allererste Klasse, wobei ich mich nicht festlegen kann ich mir dieser oder der erste Teil besser gefällt. Sind beide verdammt gut.

Im Moment bin ich an "Oxenfree" dran. Was für ein geiler Scheiss! [emoji50] 
Ein richtig spannender Mystery-Thriller. Könnte glatt die Handschrift von J.J. Abrams tragen, hat irgendwie was "Lost"-mäßiges. Bis jetzt alles sehr unvorhersehbar, und wie sich hier humorige Dialoge und Schockmonente abwechseln... Krass. Und der Soundtrack klingt fantastisch.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## arrgh (4. Januar 2018)

Bin seit Weihnachten dabei, die Kampagnen von AoE II HD durchzuspielen. In Kombination mit Tee, Kaffee oder Bier ist das echt super entspannend.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Januar 2018)

*overcooked*:

unerwarteterweise (für mich) ein riesen-koop-spaß!


----------



## Enisra (5. Januar 2018)

nja, das größte Problem bei Overcooked ist nur: Nur Lokalen MP
ich meine schön das es sowas gibt aber lieber beides anstatt nur eine Sache


----------



## Rabowke (5. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *overcooked*:
> 
> unerwarteterweise (für mich) ein riesen-koop-spaß!



... das wurde auf unserer Silvesterparty als Coop-Spiel "angeboten".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Januar 2018)

*Steamworld Dig 2*

Hmm... Bin schon nach 10 Stunden fertig geworden, hab dabei aber nur 50% an Geheimnissen entdeckt. Denke ich werde einen zweiten Versuch starten, mit der Quote bin ich nicht so wirklich zufrieden. 

Schönes, auch leicht trauriges Finale. Und zudem eine schöne Erklärung für die Situation in der sich die Steambots in *Steamworld Heist *befinden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Januar 2018)

*Oxenfree*

Eben damit fertig geworden... Und ich muss sagen, es hat mich schwer beeindruckt. Narrativ betrachtet das vielleicht beste "Adventure" was ich zuletzt gespielt hab (sogar besser als *Life is strange* oder alle bekannten *Telltale*-Spiele, einfach weil es mit weitaus weniger Mitteln, Kniffen und Effekten überzeugt), vor allem durch seine Akustik und Dialog-Qualität wird es in solch hohe Stimmungssphären gehoben... Es war... Spannend. Lustig. Gruselig. Traurig. Rührselig. Schockierend. Charmant... Irgendwie alles.

Gut dass ich trotz des Gog-Geschenks doch was dafür hingelegt hab, mit einem kleinen Sümmchen muss man solch eine Indie-Perle einfach honorieren.

Wer es noch nicht kennt... KAUFEN! Und natürlich spielen!


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *overcooked*:
> 
> unerwarteterweise (für mich) ein riesen-koop-spaß!



Hab ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte auch gespielt. Aber die späteren Lava-Welten sind einfach ein Krampf


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Januar 2018)

Und schon das nächste Spiel abgefrühstückt. *Superhot*-Kampagne war in knapp über 2 Stunden schon vorbei.
Keine Ahnung was an dem Spiel "super" oder gar "hot" sein soll, aber cool ist das Ganze schon. Der langsamste (), aber auch interessanteste Shooter der mir begegnet ist.

Sollte man sich aber auch nur zum schmalen Preis holen, der Normalpreis ist für den Umfang einfach frech, weil supershort...


----------



## Bonkic (6. Januar 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hab ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte auch gespielt. Aber die späteren Lava-Welten sind einfach ein Krampf


sind grad beim end-"gegner". 10 mal probiert. immer gescheitert. so langsam wirds frustig.


edit:  
geschafft! 
mit 3 oder 4 sekunden restzeit.


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2018)

Ich habe den Reboot von The Secret World Legends die Hauptstory durchgespielt

Das Addon Tokio war sehr sehr creepy manche missionen - der Orochi Tower war etwas zäh aber es war auch das derzeitige storyfinale - 8 abteilungen mit bis zu 3 etagen jeweils - mischung aus rätsel, geschicklichkeit und kampf


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Januar 2018)

Ich bin gerade nach 48 Spielstunden mit *Talos Principle* fertig geworden und muss sagen: Ich bin sehr beeindruckt. Nicht nur die Puzzles waren durchgehend gut und abwechslungsreich gestaltet, auch die Story und die Spielwelten waren interessant gemacht. Das Spiel ist einfach ein Erlebnis, auch wenn die Story im Grunde nur durch Textdokumente und "Chats" auf Computerterminals und "die Stimme Gottes" erzählt wird, die einen auf Schritt und Tritt begleitet.

Zum Schluss gab es allerdings einige doch recht harte Brocken an Rätsel, die mein Hirn zum Kochen gebracht haben. Aber ich hab mich durchgebissen, alle Rätsel gelöst, alle Sterne gefunden. Ok, bei zwei Sternen musste ich dann doch Youtube konsultieren, um das Uhrenrätsel in Hub A und das Sphinxrätsel in Hub B zu lösen. Wobei ich auf das Sphinxrätsel durchaus hätte kommen können, aber das Uhrenrätsel war dann meiner Meinung nach doch nicht so wirklich fair, wie ich finde.

Hauptspielspoiler (Road to Gehenna hab ich noch nicht angefangen):



Spoiler



Und diese KI im Terminal ... HIM? Erstaunlich, wie unsympathisch dieses Ding im Laufe des Spiels geworden ist. Irgendwann ging mir dann auch die Lust verloren, mich mit ihr zu unterhalten, was dann dazu geführt hat, dass ich die eine oder andere patzige Antwort gegeben habe. Aber was soll's ... ich bin schließlich oben auf dem Turm im Himmel angekommen und habe mein Tor zur Realität gefunden, auch wenn ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet habe. Und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob die Realität in dieser Form lebenswert wäre ... aber was soll's:



Das Addon Road to Gehenna steht noch auf dem To do Plan und wird im Laufe der Woche angefangen. Ich bin jetzt schon fast wieder traurig, dass es damit dann auch schon wieder vorbei sein wird. Ich hoffe, es wird irgendwann einen zweiten Teil geben oder besser noch: Ein anderes, neues Rätsel- und Erkundungsspiel in dem Stil, aber mit einem komplett eigenen Setting. Ich liebe solchen Kram. Egal ob SciFi/Endzeit/Cyberspace/VR, wie hier oder Fantasy, wie z. B. in Legend of Grimrock oder irgendwas dazwischen, wie z. B. die Myst-Reihe.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2018)

Leicht gefrustet *Elite*
Hab mir ne Anaconda gekauft nach meiner Rückkehr und da ein Community-Event gestartet wurde, dachte ich mir: Mit so viel Frachtraum kann man da was reissen.
 Die ersten Lieferungen waren auch kein Problem. Dann wurde ich abgefangen und sollte 12 Tonnen meiner Fracht abgeben. Kein Problem bei 400 Tonnen. 
Danach wurde ich aber 3x abgeschossen ( je 9 Mio Verlust).

Also hab ich davon abgelassen und mache wieder normale Missionen. 
Spare mir jetzt bissi Geld um die Ani zu einem Kampfbrocken aufzurüsten und dann mal bissi kämpfen lernen. So kanns ja nicht weiter gehen :p
Das traurige daran ist, dass ich die lukrativen Missionen zZ auch mit meiner flinken Asp bewältigen kann. 
Die Anaconda steuert sich ja wie eine schwangere Bergente.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (8. Januar 2018)

Die Erfahrungen mit der Anaconda sind unbezahlbar. Wenn ich alleine an meine ersten Landeversuche in einer Raumstation denke ... ich kam mir vor wie ein Elefant im Porzellanladen und hatte selber Tränen in den Augen. Vor lachen versteht sich, was die Landung nicht einfacher gemacht hat. Pazifist bin ich aber bis heute geblieben und für den Tag an dem mir alle auf den Sack gehen, gibt es ja jetzt den Type 10 Defender. Hast du dir das Schiff auch angesehen?


----------



## McDrake (8. Januar 2018)

Jo, den hab ich gesehen. 
Aber ich denke mir auch, dass ich ein einfaches Ziel bin, wenn mein Fightstatus noch auf Novice ist. So bin ich für jeden ein dankbares Ziel. Habe ich einen höheren Rang, überlegt man sichs eher, ob man eine Anaconda abfängt oder ein einfacheres Ziel auswählt...so zumindest meine Theorie 

//Mal davon abgesehen, dass das neue Schiff vom Design her eine mittlere Katastrophe ist [emoji14]


----------



## Wubaron (8. Januar 2018)

Am PC spiel ich aktuell SW Battlefront 2 im Multiplayer (Kampagne hab ich schon durch). Aber nur in geringen Dosen. Hat nämlich nur selten einen guten Einfluss auf meine Stimmung. 
Ansonsten noch AC Origins. Bei Elex fehlt mir aktuell die Lust es weiter zu spielen.

Am iPad/iPhone suchte ich gerade Mini Metro und Bridge Constructer Portal. Bei Mini Metro muss man ein U-Bahn/Straßenbahn Netz aufbauen und Passagiere befördern. Es poppen dauernd neue Stationen auf die man dann anschließen muss. Die Passagiere poppen auch bei Stationen auf und wollen dann woanders hingebracht werden. Das wird über Geometrische Formen geregelt. Der Passagier mit einer Dreiecksform will zur Station welche als Dreieck dargestellt wird. 
Man bekommt ab und zu neue Wagons/Züge/Brücken/Tunnel oder kann eine neue Linie eröffnen. Da dauernd neuen Stationen aufpoppen und die Anzahl der Passagiere steigt, wird es langsam kniffelig. Denn wenn zu viele Passagiere zu lange an einer Station warten, hat man verloren.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Januar 2018)

Elite: Dangerous Kampftraining. Ich hoffe wirklich im „normalen“ Spiel von Kämpfen verschont zu werden. Hat irgendwie kaum etwas mit Luftkampf im Stile von Il2 und Co. zu tun. Tue mich da noch echt schwer.

Der Pott im Kampftraining Teil 1 ist schwerfällig, hält nicht viel aus. Dafür aber der 2. Gegner im 1. Teil.

Werde mich im Spiel dann versuchen friedlich durchzuschlagen. [emoji6]

Morgen gehts dann mit dem erweiterten Kampftraining weiter.


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Elite: Dangerous Kampftraining. Ich hoffe wirklich im „normalen“ Spiel von Kämpfen verschont zu werden. Hat irgendwie kaum etwas mit Luftkampf im Stile von Il2 und Co. zu tun. Tue mich da noch echt schwer.
> 
> Der Pott im Kampftraining Teil 1 ist schwerfällig, hält nicht viel aus. Dafür aber der 2. Gegner im 1. Teil.
> 
> ...



Wichtig ist bei den Schiffen, dass der Speed im blauen Bereich ist. in dem kann man das Teil am besten manövrieren.
Was aber gleich bleibt, im Vergleich zum normalen Luftkampf: Zuerst Position, dann feuern. 
Mit geschickten Manövern (Boost) sich in eine gute Position bringen.
Dann bei ca 800 m Feuer frei.

Hab in meinen über 120 Stunden praktisch noch nie eine Kampfmission gemacht.
Da meine ASP ziemlich schnell ist, verdünnisiere ich mich jeweils ganz schnell.

Es gibt natürlich auch sehr wendige Schiffe mit guter Bewaffnung. Damit kämpft sichs einfacher.
Aber ist nicht ganz mein Ding. Zur Zeit mache ich Scannmissionen auf Oberflächen. bringen mir etwas über 1 Mio.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Januar 2018)

Elite Dangerous ist so ein Spiel wie Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl oder Deus Ex ... immer, wenn ich den Namen lese, kriege ich Lust es zu spielen. Aber da ich noch einiges anderes Zeug zu zocken habe und Zeit leider nicht auf Bäumen wächst, versuche ich zu widerstehen. Evtl. greife ich beim nächsten größeren Update wieder zu. Was mir persönlich fehlt, ist der Mangel an Abwechslung bei Lichtstimmungen und Materialien bei der Planetenoberflächenerkundungen. Aber zumindest in Sachen Lichtstimmungen ist ja ein dickes Update in Planung.


Apropos Erkundungen: Beim letzten Steam Sale hab ich mir noch *The Invisible Hours* gegönnt. Ist strenggenommen eigentlich kein Spiel, sondern eine Art VR-Schauspiel (Oculus Rift, HTC Vive und Windows Mixed Reality Headsets werden unterstützt), wo man als gestaltloser "Geist" Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts auf einer abgelegenen Insel in einer verregneten Nacht die Geschehenisse rund um den (fiktiven) Mord am noch relativ jungen Nikola Tesla beobachten kann. 

Inszeniert ist das Ganze wie eine Art Mischung aus Theaterstück und klassischen Agatha Christie Film. Man beginnt auch tatsächlich in einem Theater im Stil des frühen 20. Jahrhunderts und startet dann das Stück vom vermutlich teuersten Logenplatz aus. Man wird in dem Moment nicht auf eine Bühne, sondern an den tatsächlichen Ort der Geschehenisse "teleportiert", kann sich frei bewegen (bzw. leider nur teleportieren, da man wohl VR-Sickness vermeiden will), die Zeit anhalten, zurück- und vorspulen usw. 

Vor allem atmosphärisch finde ich das Ganze unglaublich schön umgesetzt. Besonders lang soll die Handlung wohl nicht sein, aber da sich die Ereignisse, an der wohl ca. 8 bis 10 Personen beteiligt sind, parallel an unterschiedlichen Orten auf der kleinen Insel (die eigentlich nur ein großer Felsen mit nem Herrenhaus drauf ist) abspielt, gibt es einen sehr hohen Wiedersehenswert. Das ganze Areal ist dabei zwar nicht besonders groß, aber überall frei zugänglich und sämtliche Akteure (unter anderem Thomas Edison) bewegen sich über die Dauer der Handlungen im Haus & Umgebung umher. 

Bin gespannt, wer ihn umgebracht hat. Ist mal ne ganz andere Perspektive, als einfach nur einen Krimi auf einem Bildschirm zu schauen.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Januar 2018)

Resi 7 - Ethan must Die





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=giNTsrqNpQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Weiß nicht wie ich das schaffen konnte, mit einem Versuch so weit so kommen, wo ich in der Vergangenheit schon bis zur Hälfte davon dutzende Tode gestorben bin. Trotzdem beging ich einen fatalen Fehler, aber da hab ich auch nicht damit gerechnet. Leider zu spät gemerkt was zu tun gewesen wäre


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Januar 2018)

-----> Let's Plays


----------



## McDrake (10. Januar 2018)

*Elite Dangerous*
To Big, to fail

Unglaublich aber Tatsache. Ich habe meine Anaconda nach einer Woche wieder verkauft.
Kam mir vor wie jemand, der einen fetten SUV gekauft hat, nur um in der Stadt rum zufahren.

Mein Ruf ist inzwischen so gut, dass ich relativ ungefährliche Scannmissionen erledigen kann, welche mich zwischen 2-3 Mio einbringen.
Um ein wenig Kampferfahrung zu bekommen, reicht eine gut ausgerüstete Python bei weitem, wie ich gemerkt habe.
Also Ani weg, Python her und gut ausgerüstet gleich mal zwei kleine Kämpfe bestritten... geht.

Ach, wegen des Community-Ziels: meine 8 Runs (davon 3 mal zerstört), reichen wohl für mindestens in die Top 50%.
Das gibt immerhin wieder 11.5 Mio an Belohnung. Als wenn mans ausrechnet (5 x 1.2 Mio (für jede Lieferung) + 11.5 Mio (als Belohnung) - 27 Mio (Schiffkauf nach Abschuss), ist der Verlust schlussendlich eigentlich überschaubar. Zur Zeit bin ich sogar noch in den Top 25%, was mit 17 Mio bringen würde.
Also sieben behalte fünf minus drei hoch zwei im quadrat....

Hatte noch nicht mal nen Namen für die Anaconda. Tztztz

// Bin schlussendlich unter den Top 25% geblieben und Stufe 8 des Ziels wurde erreicht.
Belohnung: 22.4 Mio


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. Januar 2018)

* Dark Souls * da stirbt man tausende Tode, kämpft sich durch Katakomben nur um am Ende als "Boss-Fight" einem Lappen wie 



Spoiler



Pinwheel


 gegenüberzustehen, der nach zwei Hieben schon das Zeitliche segnet. Didn't expect that


----------



## Batze (12. Januar 2018)

Momentan bin ich in The Division voll versunken. 
Allerdings, der Grind auf die Classified Items ist schon arg schlimm und verursacht hier und da schon etwas Ernüchterung. Loot will ich natürlich nicht hinterher geschmissen bekommen, aber bis man da mal ein Set voll hat können Monate vergehen, zumal in den Lootpool ja auch ab übernächster Woche (neues Global Event beginnt am 23. Januar)die restlichen Sets mit reinkommen, da wird es dann noch schwieriger das jeweilige Classified Wunsch Set voll zu bekommen.
Na mal sehen wie lange mich das Spiel noch fesseln kann.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Januar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich in The Division voll versunken.



Nachdem ich zuletzt viel gutes über den aktuellen Zustand des Spiel gelesen habe, schaue ich auch mal wieder rein.
Aber wenn man seit 2-3 Monate nach Release nicht mehr gespielt hat, wird man erstmal überwältigt von den ganzen neuen Modi usw.
Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll, mal etwas an meiner Ausrüstung zu arbeiten, die halt noch auf dem Stand von damals ist.
Vor allem als Lone Wolf Spieler.
Immerhin habe ich schon rausgefunden, dasfür wohl das Nomad-Set am besten geeignet ist. Da hört es dann aber auch schon auf.


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. Januar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich in The Division voll versunken.
> Allerdings, der Grind auf die Classified Items ist schon arg schlimm und verursacht hier und da schon etwas Ernüchterung. Loot will ich natürlich nicht hinterher geschmissen bekommen, aber bis man da mal ein Set voll hat können Monate vergehen, zumal in den Lootpool ja auch ab übernächster Woche (neues Global Event beginnt am 23. Januar)die restlichen Sets mit reinkommen, da wird es dann noch schwieriger das jeweilige Classified Wunsch Set voll zu bekommen.
> Na mal sehen wie lange mich das Spiel noch fesseln kann.



Für mich war * The Division * einer der langweiligsten Triple-A Titel der letzten Jahre.
Grinden, Grinden, Grinden, kaum optische Abwechslung, nur menschliche Gegner, keine besondere Taktik - also ne, echt nicht - zum Glück war das Ding gratis bei meiner Tastatur dabei


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2018)

Ich kann mich bei The Division nicht beschweren. Ubisofttypisch geniale Atmosphäre und Setting, Das hat Ubi halt drauf. Das jetzt als langweiligsten Titel hinzustellen ist schon sehr starke Geschmackssache. Ich empfand The Division alles andere als langweilig.

Das Schneetreiben ist imposant, die Datensonden als Hintergrundstory eine gute Idee.


----------



## Batze (13. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nachdem ich zuletzt viel gutes über den aktuellen Zustand des Spiel gelesen habe, schaue ich auch mal wieder rein.
> Aber wenn man seit 2-3 Monate nach Release nicht mehr gespielt hat, wird man erstmal überwältigt von den ganzen neuen Modi usw.
> Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll, mal etwas an meiner Ausrüstung zu arbeiten, die halt noch auf dem Stand von damals ist.
> Vor allem als Lone Wolf Spieler.
> Immerhin habe ich schon rausgefunden, dasfür wohl das Nomad-Set am besten geeignet ist. Da hört es dann aber auch schon auf.



Weiß jetzt nicht wo du stehengeblieben bist.
Also,
Nomad ist Top, keine Frage, kommt aber auch darauf an ob du das 4er oder das 6er meinst, es wurden nämlich sogenannte Classiefied Sets eingeführt, das sind die neuen mit 6er Boni und die sind wenn du die jetzt im Nachhinein farmen willst sehr sehr schwer zu bekommen. Aber auch das ältere 4er ist gut spielbar, man kann immerhin alle 4 Minuten ein mal sterben und wird sofort wiederbelebt.
Ansonsten, auch sehr stark für Solo sind noch das Firecrest, Stürmer und D3 Set. Jeweils im 6er sehr stark, aber auch beim alten 4er kann man die noch gut spielen. Platz 1 nimmt aber momentan wohl das 6er Stürmer Set ein, guter Schaden und auch jetzt mit Heilung versehen sind schwer zu toppen. 
Solltest du den Ninja Rucksack haben/bekommen hast du noch ein wenig mehr Möglichkeiten um auch mit den älteren 4er Sets so einiges zusammenzustellen. Zur Info, der Rucksack zählt als 1 Set Teil, egal welches. Du kannst also 3 Teile von einem anhaben und 2 Teile von einem anderem, dann hast du 1 mal 4er Full Boni und 1 mal 3er Boni. Oder um es noch klarer zu verdeutlichen, 5 Unterschiedliche Set Teile anlegen plus der Rucksack und du hast 5 mal den 2er Boni von 5 verschiedenen Sets, der Rucksack ersetzt also jedesmal ein Set Teil.
Bei den neuen 6er Sets nimmt man natürlich dann das komplette 6er.
Wenn du alles neu brauchst, also mein Tip erstmal alles verkaufen was du nicht brauchst, was eine ganze Menge sein kann. Mit den Credits kannst du beim Händler normale Kisten kaufen, kosten 400.000 C. Darin können Set Teile sein, allerdings nur die älteren 4er, nicht die neuen.
Dann würde ich mit Gruppen farmen gehen um schnell an Gear zu kommen, auch zum verkauf. Am schnellsten geht das in "Lexington Event Center" auf Höchstem Schwierigkeits Modus und Weltrang 5. Das geht so schnell da was zu finden weil alle da ein bestimmtes Item haben wollen was der Endboss da dropen kann. Wartezeit immer unter 30 sek. bis man eine Gruppe hat, geht also recht Fix. Und der Rush da durch dauert Höchsten 10-15 Minuten und Boss dropt auch da immer mindest 1 Grünes Set Teil, wie auch alle anderen Bosse auf gewissem Schwierigkeits Grad.
Dann natürlich die Weekly immer abschließen, sowohl im Normal Spiel als auch in Underground, falls du das AddOn haben solltest. Vorteil da, in der Weeklykiste ist IMMER ein Exotic Item drin.
Dann das neue Gebiet, also die Piers, da ist auch Solo gut was zu farmen weil die spawnrate der Mobs sehr Hoch ist, haste eine Gruppe vermöbelt kommt schon fast immer die nächste. So kannste erstmal dein Gear auffrischen.
Haste du dann schon besseres gear, dann die Named Bosse jagen. Die können alles mögliche dropen. Die Tagesaufgaben für Hochrangige Ziele lohnen auch noch. Die für wöchentliche Ziele sollte man lieber in einer Gruppe machen, allein schafft man die kaum bei schlechterem bis mittlerem Gear.
Ansonsten einfach in die neuen Sachen reinschnuppern oder hier nachfrage. Da ich es momentan sehr viel spiele/suchte könnte ich eventuell hier und da helfen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Januar 2018)

*SteamWorld Dig 2*

Kurz vorm Ende des zweiten Durchlaufs. Hab dieses Mal weitaus mehr Moos gemacht und Geheimnisse entdeckt, hab allerdings nur zwei der 4 Untergrund-Themen plus Wüste zu 100% erforscht, beim Rest sind die möglichen Funde zu gut versteckt.
Aber egal, sind dafür weitere Achievements hinzugekommen, und es macht immer noch einen Heidenspaß. Vielleicht werde ich mir in Kürze nochmals den Vorgänger antun, bin voll im Buddelfieber. ^^
*
Kingdom Classic*

Dieses kurz vor Weihnachten von Steam verschenkte Spiel ist ein weiteres von so vielen kleinen Indie-Juwelen. Mal ab vom der charmanten Pixel-Welt und der so dürftigen Einführung in die spärlichen Aktionsmöglichkeiten ist es gerade das Spielprinzip welches bei mir unerwartet gut ankommt. Ressourcen-Management, gut überlegter Einsatz von Arbeitskräften und jedes Geldstück das wohl überlegt investiert werden will, dazu noch all dies hoch zu Ross... Eigentlich eine sehr simple Idee die hier auch sehr schlicht umgesetzt wurde, aber es funktioniert gut.

Allerdings muss man als Spieler durch pures Probieren seine Erfahrungen und das Verständnis dafür sammeln, dann blickt man auch hinter die Mechanik die darin steckt. Anfangs ist ein vorzeitiges Game Over jederzeit denkbar wenn man von Beginn an völlig falsche Entscheidungen getroffen hat, aber eben durch diese Fehler lernt man. Hab ich beim ersten Versuch schon nach Tag 4 verkackt, befinde ich mich nunmehr beim 13. Tag. Und komme gut voran.


----------



## Wubaron (15. Januar 2018)

Obwohl ich werder mit AC Originis noch mit Elex fertig bin, habe ich gestern Spellforce 3 ausprobiert. Hab das/die Level bis zur Charaktererstellung gespielt. Ich glaub mir könnte das Spaß machen. Dieser Genre Mix und dazu dieser leichte Diabolo Stil.
Aber wer weiß das schon. Bin ja eher einer der von Game zu Game hüpft und überall mal reinschaut aber nichts zu Ende bringt. Um so mehr bewundere ich Leute wie sauerlandboy, welcher ein Spiel nach dem anderen durchspielt. Manchmal sitz ich da und weiß trotz zig Spiele nicht was ich spielen soll, bzw. auf nichts richtig Lust. Und dann muss ich was neues ausprobieren.


----------



## McDrake (16. Januar 2018)

*Assassin's Creed: Rogue* beendet.
War für dieser zweitägigen Session bei ca 70%. Dank dem Hinweis,dass eine Remasterd kommen soll, wurde mir das erst wieder bewusst 
Also noch die letzten Aufgaben und Story durchgespielt.
So weit so normal. War dann ziemlich schnell durch mit allen Aufgaben.
Nur die letzte Seeschlacht... nö, die tu ich mir jetzt nicht an. Die scheint ja ziemlich nervig zu sein. Selbst wenn man voll ausgerüstet ist.


----------



## linktheminstrel (16. Januar 2018)

ich spiele momentan dragon's Dogma: dark arisen und muss sagen, dass mir einige sapekte des spiels wirklich gut gefallen. so finde ich es gut, dass auch mal Aktionen abseits der sprachboxen Konsequenzen auf die Story haben, Thema unterlassene Hilfeleistung. klar hätte man auch hier konsequenter sein können, abber den Ansatz finde ich echt gut.
auch postitiv aufgefallen sind mir die Möglichkeiten in den kämpfen. sich an größeren Gegnern festhalten, oder Gegner für seine ki-kollegen festhalten zu könne, finde ich wiederum sehr gute ansätze....
na wenn denn die ki nicht so beschissen wäre. hier hätte mehr kontrolle wirklich nicht geschadet, da die begleiter sich auch mal ne klippe runterstürzen, das ziel andauernd verfehlen und teils wie aufgescheuchte Hühner umherlaufen. besonders lästig, wenn man selbst ein nahkäpfer ist, es aber der kampf verlangt, dass ein ziel auf einem baum getroffen wird und man diese Mission abbrechen und streichen muss.
ein weiteres manko sind die blassen Charaktere, womit es dem spiel schwer fällt, einen bezug zu der spielwelt herzustellen.
hier hätte man sich vielleicht eher an spielen wie Dragon age orientieren sollen.
auch nervig ist, dass einen die ständig respawnenden Gegner, egal wie mickrig, angreifen und man nicht gerade wenig backtracking absolvieren muss. 
dennoch macht das spiel dank des gelungenen kampfsystems abseits der begleiter-ki durchaus spaß. 
ich glaube ja leider nicht, dass wir einen zweiten teil sehen werden, aber potenzial für einen weiteren westlichen rpg-hit aus Fernost ist auf jedem fall vorhanden, wenn man der spielwelt mit ihren haupt- und nebencharakteren mehr tiefe verleihen und die ki auf Vordermann bringen/ bzw. dem spieler auch über seine begleiter die kontrolle geben würde. auch cool wäre es, wenn klar unterlegene Gegner einen nicht angreifen würden.

vielleicht gibt es ja ein unternehmen abseits von capcom, das das potenzial einer nicht ganz so erfolgreichen marke erkennt und finanziert. das soll ja schon vorgekommen sein...


----------



## MichaelG (16. Januar 2018)

Mal wieder nach dem neuen Patch in AC: Origins reingeschnuppert. Der Sound mit der neuen Soundkarte ist subjektiv deutlich besser. Jetzt noch in absehbarer Zeit neue Boxen....

Aber zurück zu Origins. Der erste Teil des Hidden-Ones DLC ist bereits da. Der eigentliche DLC kommt aber erst in ca. 10 Tagen raus.  In Ägypten herumzustromern macht echt Laune.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2018)

So, *Steamworld Dig 2* zum zweiten Mal geschafft. Genügt. 

In *Kingdom Classic* hab ich mit Tag 35 meine momentane Bestmarke erreicht, weiter komme ich hier wohl nicht, da ein Großteil meiner Bogenschützen und beide Katapulte hinüber sind. Denke mein Amtszeit als König wird hier keinen weiteren Tag überdauern. Heisst wohl: Wieder von vorne beginnen. ^^

Aber jetzt spiele ich ganz frisch *Epistory -Typing Chronicles*. Mal was ganz ganz Ungewöhnliches. 
Eine einzigartige Welt wie aus Kreppapier gemacht, eine Off-Stimme die wie aus einem Märchen mein Fortschreiten im Spiel kommentiert (dazu noch mit deutschen Texten, mitten auf der Spielfläche projeziert), und das Beiseitigen von Hindernisse wie Gegnern erfolgt weder durch Maus noch Gamepad, nein, sondern durch bloßes Abtippen eingeblendeter Begriffe.

Gar nicht übel. Das hat irgendwie was.


----------



## McDrake (17. Januar 2018)

*Assassin's Creed III*
Ich hab den Titel zuvor, so weit ich mich erinnere, gar nie angespielt.
Ist aber spannend den Teil NACH Blackflag und Rogue zu spielen.
Wobei die zwei genannten Teile sich in Sachen Vorläufer ja eher zurück gehalten haben.

Bin eigentlich erst in den letzten zwei/drei Jahren so richtig warm geworden mit der ganzen Serie und freue mich, dass ich noch ein "paar" Teile vor mir habe


----------



## MrFob (17. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mir in einem Sale letztens ein paar Spiele geholt, die ich schon seit einiger Zeit nachholen wollte. Also Folge meines Kaufwahns habe ich in alle mal kurz reingespielt, bin aber in keinem bisher besonders weit gekommen. Hier meine ersten Eindruecke:

*Prey:* Habe bisher nur ganz kurz reingespielt (also noch nicht mal einen Gegner getroffen bisher). Atmosphaere ist schon mal top. Aber da muss ich in der richtigen Stimmung sein, um mich lange damit zu beschaeftigen und richtig ins Spiel zu finden. Ist ja auch so ein Titel in den man sich so richtig reinfuchsen muss. Wird bei Zeiten neu gestartet und dann ohne Ablenkungen durchgespielt.

*Grim Dawn:* Genau das Gegenteil von Prey, meine damit, ein schoener Schnetzelspass fuer zwischendurch. Netter Dialbo Klon ohne viel Schnickschnack aber man auch schneller mal 2-3 Stuendchen drin versenkt und Gegner tot geklickt als man schauen kann.

*The Witness:* Uiuiui. Mein Problem mit den Puzzles ist weniger, dass sie (bisher) besonders schwer sind, sondern eher zu verstehen was die Entwickler eigentlich von einem wollen. Zum eispiel habe ich ein Puzzle in einer Hoehle gefunden, bei dem bestimmte Symbole andere Symbole loeschen oder so? Aber das scheint ziemlich zufaellig zu passieren und gar nicht von dem Pfad abzuhaengen, den ich nehme? Keine Ahnung wie sich mir das erschliessen soll, aber ich denke herauszufinden, wie die Puzzles eigentlich funktionieren sollen ist wohl auch Teil der Herrausforderung. Ich hatte auch schon ein paar coole Heurika-Momente aber bei so manchem Frust Moment faellt es dann schon schwer nicht im Internet nachzuschauen.
Alles in allem bisher ein nettes Puzzle Spiel, an meinen Favoriten in dem Bereich, Talos Principle kommt es aber so wie es aussieht nicht ran.

*Far Cry 4:* Ich hab's mir in Vorbereitung auf FC5 gekauft und weil ich 3,5 Jahre nach meinem FC3 Durchlauf mal wieder Bock auf ein FC hatte. Naja, man wusste ja ziemlich genau was man da bekommt, halt einen FC3 Klon in neuer Kulisse. Muss aber sagen, der Himalaja gefaellt mir weitaus besser als die x-te Tropeninsel und wenigstens spiele ich mit Ajay auch einen absolut gesichtslosen Protagonisten und kein vordefiniertes Arschloch wie damals Brady (hiess der so?). Das gameplay ist halt FC typisch einfach top, Waffen, Fahrzeuge, Boote, etc., alles fuehlt sich sehr gut an und der Gyrocopter macht sich sehr gut im Spiel. Habe schon ein paar Aussenposten befreit und bisher macht das alles mal wieder richtig Laune. Ubisoft Formel hin oder her, wenn man sich genug Zeit zwischen den Spielen laesst sind die FC Titel doch immer wieder fuer Spitzen-Unterhaltung gut. Ich denke FC4 werde ich als erstes von meinen Neuerwerbungen durch spielen.

Achja, da ich natuerlich davon gehoert hatte, dass es ein "geheimes Ende" gibt, wenn man am Anfang einfach auf Pagan Min wartet wollte ich das natuerlich gleich mal testen. Wenn mir aber jemand vorher gesagt haette, dass dieses geheime Ende auch direkt gleich mal spoilert was es mit der ganzen Lakshmana Geschichte auf sich hat, dann haette ich das erst nach dem normalen durchspielen gemacht. So was bloedes.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Januar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Zum eispiel habe ich ein Puzzle in einer Hoehle gefunden, bei dem bestimmte Symbole andere Symbole loeschen oder so? Aber das scheint ziemlich zufaellig zu passieren und gar nicht von dem Pfad abzuhaengen, den ich nehme?



Keine der Puzzle (mit Ausnahme des optionalen Challenge-Puzzles kurz vor Ende) basieren auf irgendwelchen Zufällen, sondern funktionieren nach einen festen Schema.


----------



## MrFob (17. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Keine der Puzzle (mit Ausnahme des optionalen Challenge-Puzzles kurz vor Ende) basieren auf irgendwelchen Zufällen, sondern funktionieren nach einen festen Schema.



Hm, mich hatte gewundert, dass immer was anderes passiert ist, obwohl ich (als Test) ein paar mal hintereinander das gleiche gemacht habe. Naja, werde noch ein bisschen dran knobeln. Aber danke auf jeden Fall schonmal fuer den Hinweis


----------



## golani79 (17. Januar 2018)

Und wenn man wo nicht weiß, wie eines funktioniert, gibt es meist noch andere Puzzles, die einen darauf vorbereiten.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (20. Januar 2018)

*The Surge* - Irgendwie muss ich überlesen haben, dass es ein Souls-Clone ist. Ich beiße mir die Zähne aus. Auf der anderen Seite musste etwas härteres her, sonst wäre ich nicht von Diablo 3 losgekommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Januar 2018)

Mann, was bin ich zur Zeit fleißig. Mit "Epistory" ist ein weiterer Titel von meiner Pile of Shame runter. 

Bis zum Ende hin wurde das Schnelltippen nochmal richtig hektisch, machte aber nix. Denke ich könnte mich für weitere Typing-Games interessieren, aber auch nur wenn diese eine ähnlich innovative wie fantasievolle Präsentation  vorzuweisen haben. Und nicht zu vergessen die Story... Über das ganze Spiel hinweg haben die Worte der Off-Erzählerin scheinbar wenig Sinn ergeben. Mit der bebildertem Auflösung ganz am Ende jedoch (die zumindest einen Punkt eindeutig erklärt) bleibt nun viel Raum für Eigeninterpretationen - also für was die Muse, der Fuchs und die Papierwelt als Ganzes stehen.

Wirklich ein schönes Ausnahmespiel. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Januar 2018)

Ich lade mir grad die Monster Hunter World Beta runter, will das mal ausprobieren. Hab mit der Reihe bisher (außer ganz kurz mal den Wii-Teil) gar keine Erfahrung, aber ich mag die Viecher vom Design


----------



## golani79 (21. Januar 2018)

Hab die erste Beta gespielt, aber war ein wenig enttäuscht.
Monster Hunter World ist wohl doch nichts für mich.


----------



## McDrake (21. Januar 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab die erste Beta gespielt, aber war ein wenig enttäuscht.
> Monster Hunter World ist wohl doch nichts für mich.


Warum denn nicht. Hatte die Serie nie auf dem Radar, das gezeigte sprach mich aber irgendwie an. Muss dazu noch erwähnen, dass ich recht schnell auf grinding und "alles finden" positiv anspreche.


----------



## golani79 (21. Januar 2018)

Hm .. hab es mir irgendwie anders vorgestellt.
Größer vor allem - und dass man immer eine Zeitvorgabe hat, um ein Monster zu finden und zu erledigen, fand ich auch nicht gerade toll.

Schafft man es nicht, ist die Mission vorbei und man kann von vorne anfangen oder eine andere Quest wählen.

Hätte mir gedacht, dass man vlt ein wenig freier in seinen Aktionen wäre - habe das Spiel im Vorfeld nicht so mitverfolgt, aber das, was ich gesehen habe, hat irgendwie mehr Freiheit und Größe suggeriert.


----------



## McDrake (21. Januar 2018)

Argh.. Zeitlimit?
Dann nein Danke.
Ein Grund warum ich MP-Games nicht mehr mag, ist der Zeitdruck anderer Spieler. 
Ein paar Missionen zwischendurch ok. Aber regelmäßig dieser Druck. Nö

Danke für die Info und schade ums Spiel. Hat sogar meiner Frau gefallen in den Videos und hat gefragt, ob ich das auch kaufe. Aber Zeitdruck ist auch für sie ein Unding in Games.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2018)

Aktuell immer noch Mafia 3. Kräuterkunde und Labor sind auf 100%, die Bar ist auch fertig. Die DLC müßten damit durch sein. Die Autorennen hebe ich mir für später auf.

Di Razio ist tot, die Innenstadt mein. [emoji4] Trotzdem gibt es noch sehr viel zu tun. Lege es auch aktuell darauf an, daß 2 der Verbündeten sauer werden (wg. Steam-Achievements). [emoji6]


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Januar 2018)

Hab mal bissle gestreamt, aber so richtig verstanden hab ich das Spiel und das Kampfsystem noch nicht 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H7rK2pjOpjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Booman90 (22. Januar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Argh.. Zeitlimit?
> Dann nein Danke.
> Ein Grund warum ich MP-Games nicht mehr mag, ist der Zeitdruck anderer Spieler.
> Ein paar Missionen zwischendurch ok. Aber regelmäßig dieser Druck.



Also in der Beta war es so, dass du für die "normalen" Monster, 20 Minuten und für die "elder"(oder wie auch immer die heißen) Monster, 15 Minuten hast. Bei den vorherigen Teilen waren es so 40-50 Minuten. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sie das Zeitlimit angepasst haben um es kurzweilliger zu halten, weil für 30-40 Minuten auf n Monster drauf ein zukloppen, um am Ende dann zu sterben oder es doch nich im Zeitlimit zu schaffen fänd ich da nich so geil. Da sind  die 20 Minuten schon ok, da auch Taktik(auswahl deiner Waffen, Rüstung, Items, etc.) eine große Rolle spielen wird. Und das Leben der Monster is somit denke ich auch angepasst wurden. Naja, mal schauen, werde es mir glaube gleich zum Release holen um es mit nem Kumpel zu suchten. 

Momentan hab ich wieder einen neuen Run in *Darkest Dungeon* angefangen. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich länger als nur 22 Wochen aushalte. xD Aber wenn schon in dern ersten 2 Dungeons meine Leute Depressiv und Klauschweine sind und dabei noch Syphilis haben wird das schwer werden am Ball zu bleiben.

Nebenbei Versuch ich mich noch an nem SL 1 Run in *Dark Souls 3*. Momentan beim Pontiff, der einfach nur n Assi is. Und Abends wenn die Kollegen online sind n paar runden *League of Legends* und /oder*Battlefield 1*.^^


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Januar 2018)

Resi 7 - Ethan must Die

verdammt, bis zum Endkampf gekommen mit dem ersten Leben und dann fast keine Muni mehr gehabt dort, knaaaah





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oD52NNcpilg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (23. Januar 2018)

*Cosmoteer*

Noch nie was davon gehört? Ich bis heute auch nicht.
Da es zZ  noch (?)gratis ist, hab ichs mal kurz antesten wollen...
Kurz war dann relativ.
Wer auf die Art Spiele wie FTL steht, sollte sich das unbedingt mal antun.
Kostet ja wie gesagt nix: https://cosmoteer.net/
Hopphopp


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2018)

Da es schon lange Zeit in meiner Library vor sich hin gammelt hab ich jüngst "The Bureau: XCOM Declassified" installiert und heute die ersten 2 Stunden hinein investiert.

Das Setting kommt gut an, ich mag dieses naive SciFi-Invasion-Szenario ganz nach den Mustern Alter 1950/1960er-B-Movies. Typische Agenten-Mode sowie -Hüte, Damen in Uniformen und Kniestrümpfe, und jeder NPC quarzt und quarzt und quarzt... 
Die Dialoge wirken auch beinahe "authentisch". Frei von jeder anspruchsvollen Zeile, hauptsache mit viel Mut und Ansagen gegen den Weltuntergang. Was die gelegentlichen Multiple-Choice-Fragen aber hier zu suchen haben wissen wohl nur die Entwickler, einen echten Nutzen sehe ich hier nicht.

Das eigentliche Spiel... Naja, das macht mir das Gamerleben doch etwas schwer. Die Taktik-Optionen sind verständlich, helfen aber nur bedingt wenn meine KI-Kollegen viel zu schnell k.o. gehen und auf meine Wiederbelebungsversuche warten. Das Deckungssystem geht leider auch nicht so gut von der Hand wie gehofft, da vermisse die vorbildliche Steuerung von "ME: Andromeda"... *seufz*

Schätze ich muss mich noch etwas einarbeiten - und dieses seltsam aufgebaute Agenten-System besser verstehen lernen, insbesondere das Anwerben individueller Neuzugänge. Mal schauen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (24. Januar 2018)

*Cosmateer* 
Inzwischen hab ich mir eine kleine Flotte gebaut:
1. Mein Flaggschiff.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht grade gut gepanzert, aber ziemliche Feuerkraft

2. Kanonenboot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Zeit nicht wirklich effizient. Mal schauen, ob ich da was mit der Triebwerksanordnung machen kann, damit ich den Gegner besser umkreisen kann.
Das Schiff hat eigentlich nur die benötigenden Module zum fliegen und für die Munitionsproduktion

3. Fernkampfschiff:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr ähnlich dem Kanonanboot. Einfach für Raketenproduktion ausgelegt und ein wenig besser gepanzert.

Man kann auch Community-Schiffe runterladen. Teilweise natürlich Nachbauten aus Serien und Filmen.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2018)

Bin nach Ägypten zurück. Spiele The Hidden Ones. Das erste SP-Addon zu AC Origins.
Was ich bislang davon gesehen habe ist das Addon auf qualitativ gleich hohem Level wie das Hauptspiel. Chapeau Ubi.

Levelcap wurde erhöht, man kann sich weiter aufrüsten (versteckte Klinge und Co.). Es macht wieder richtig Laune im antiken Ägypten zu verweilen.

Es gibt wieder ein paar interessante Missionen:



Spoiler



Wo man von einem alten Mann die Frau in das Grab bringen soll weil er Angst hat, weil es spukt. Oder der Irre dessen Schatz man über die ganze Map „nachjagt“ um dann festzustellen, daß es nur die Krallen von einem Flamingo sind. 


.

Es gibt wieder Steinkreise, mindestens 1 Meditationsort, Schätze, Militärcamps, mindestens 4 Papyrusrätsel... Das Addon ist echt sein Geld wert. Wenn jetzt noch der 2. DLC Der Fluch des Pharaoh ansatzweise so gut wird ist der Seasonpaß imho sein Geld definitiv wert und eine Kaufempfehlung.

Für mich ist Origins der bislang beste AC-Teil.


----------



## linktheminstrel (27. Januar 2018)

ich habe die letzten tage teils intensiv iconoclast auf der ps4 gespielt. 

ich kann es jedem metroidvania-fan nur wärmstens empfehlen. das spiel ist zwar etwas rätsellastiger als andere Vertreter des Genres und einige Kopfnüsse müssen für den fortschritt gelöst werden, dennoch finde ich das eher als Bereicherung des gameplays, da die rätsel teils wirklich clever gemacht sind. genretypisch gibt es auch jede menge versteckte items, aber es ist dem spieler überlassen, ob und mit welchen Upgrades er sich austatten will.

ein weiteres, sehr cooles element sind die bosskämpfe, die manchmal die Steuerung von zwei Charakteren benötigt und dadurch sehr abwechslungsreich ausfallen, da diese sich in der Steuerung unterscheiden. auch bei den bosskämpfen gilt es oft, mitzudenken, da man des Öfteren mit geballere nicht das geringste erreicht. die rücksetzpunkte sind im übrigen bei den bosskämpfen immer automatisch und man startet zu beginn der überspringbaren zwischensequenz.

ebenfalls hervorzuheben ist die Story. ich mag die unortodoxen Charaktere des spiels, die Entwicklung, die diese durchmachen und den allgemeinen plot um die Ausbeutung von Ressourcen, ein elitäres, faschistisches regime, Größenwahn, blankem hass,  etc. sehr gerne. die Story ist zudem alles andere als vorhersehbar.

warnen kann ich leute, die ein sehr angreifbares gemüt haben, da es von einer lustigen anfangsstimmung dann doch sehr ruppig und ja, eklig wird. der niedliche look und der meist positiv gestimmte Soundtrack (kein Meisterwerk, aber dennoch passend mit ein paar Ohrwürmern) können hier auf den ersten blick täuschen. das spiel ist definitiv nichts für Kinder.

im allgemeinen erwartet einen ein gut steuerbares, liebevoll gemachtes spiel, das mit einer spieldauer von ca. 10-15 Stunden bei €19,99 auch was das preis/leistungsverhältnis betrifft überzeugen kann. mein tipp: KAUFEN!

wertung in zahlen: 9/10


----------



## golani79 (27. Januar 2018)

Wie ist denn Iconoclast von der Übersicht her?
Hab mir ein paar Videos angesehen und fands teilweise ein wenig unübersichtlich bzw grob, wenn bissl mehr los war.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2018)

Mehrere Baustellen... 

*SteamWorld Dig 1*

Ich sagte ja, dass ich den Erstling nach Teil 2 nochmal anrühren würde. Und habs getan. War zwar wieder nur ein 6-Stunden-Häppchen, aber immer noch genauso gut wie vor Jahren. 

*Lara Croft Go*

Nettes Spielchen mit seinem Schritt-System und kleinen Rätseln. Sehr reduzierter Smartphone-Look, dafür eine nette Soundkulisse.

*The Bureau: XCOM Declassified*

Nachdem ich das Schlachten-Menu endlich verinnerlicht hab gehen die Kämpfe deutlich besser von der Hand. Hab vorher den Fehler gemacht und gehofft dass meine KI-Mitstreiter schlau genug wären um automatisch die Stellung für eine sichere Deckung zu wechseln. Sind sie aber nicht. 
Wenn man sie aber schön bei der Hand nimmt und ihnen passende Positionen zuweist sind sie sogar fähig eine Mission zu überleben.


----------



## McDrake (1. Februar 2018)

Hab mir jetzt tatsächlich *Subnautica* zugelegt.
Ich glaube, das ist mein erstes "Vollpreis"-Spiele seit Jahren. Und ja, es trifft meinen Geschmack: Man wählt sein eigenes Spieltempo, grafisch schön (Tag-Nachtwechsel) und mit bissi Grips erkennt man, was man machen soll. Einfach ein nettes Game....bis jetzt


----------



## Enisra (2. Februar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Einfach ein nettes Game....bis jetzt



joa, Warte bis du das erste mal auf die Reaper triffst


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2018)

Nach Before the Storm hatte ich nochmal das erste Life is Strange durchgespielt. Ansonsten spiel ich wie immer WoW und ab und zu etwas WWE2k18.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> joa, Warte bis du das erste mal auf die Reaper triffst



Reaper ? Haben die sich nach ME3 in die Tiefsee zurückgezogen. ? ?


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Februar 2018)

Subnautica klingt für mich auch SEHR interessant. Mein Mauscursor schwebte auch schon mehrfach über dem Kaufen-Button, aber ich hab einfach noch so viele andere Spiele zu zocken ... ich wüsste gar nicht, wann ich dazu komme mit Subnautica anzufangen.

Derzeit bin ich immer noch mit *Elex* beschäftigt (inzwischen seit über 100 Stunden), das mir immer noch eine Menge Spaß macht. Ich hab aber den Eindruck, langsam geht's mit großen Schritten auf das Finale zu. Würde mich wundern, wenn ich die 110 Stunden noch knacken würde, aber wir werden sehen. Aber alles in allem hat mir das Spiel SEHR gut gefallen und ist (bis auf das Setting) ein großer Qualitätsschritt nach vorne für Piranha Bytes. Risen 2 und 3 waren nett, konnten aber nicht ganz mit Teil 1 und Gothic 1 und 2 mithalten. Elex ist für mich (fast) auf einem Level mit Gothic 2 (wie gesagt: Bis auf das Setting, was aber ne reine Geschmacksfrage ist. Mittelalter/Fantasy liegt mir einfach mehr, als Endzeit/SciFi).

Daneben hab ich mich mal wieder an *DCS World* gewagt und fliege derzeit ab und zu mit meiner P-51D herum. Spaßiges WW2 Flugzeug mit viel Power und nicht einmal besonders kompliziert für DCS-Verhältnisse. Nur die Performance ... ich muss da noch die richtigen Einstellungen finden. Auch der sich mit dem Kopf mitbewegende Mauscursor in VR ist eher nervig, als hilfreich. Ich überlege auch gerade, ob ich mir die Normady Map mit dem WW2 Assets Pack, der Spitfire und der Spitfire-Kampagne kaufen soll ... das Problem dabei ist: Das alles zusammen kostet nochmal 111 Euro! Was die Preise angeht, ist DCS echt heftig. Aber qualitativ ist die Umsetzung der Flugzeuge eben nochmal massiv detaillierter, als z. B. in IL-2 Battle of Stalingrad.


----------



## Enisra (3. Februar 2018)

naja, ich würde ja eher den PoS abarbeiten, nicht weil das Spiel es nicht wert ist, aber es ist nicht gerade Kurz und dann kann man mit ruhigem Gewissen ran gehen, weil es ein echter Zeitfresser ist


----------



## Honigpumpe (3. Februar 2018)

Frohes Neues allen! Möge 2018 in jeder Hinsicht das beste aller bisherigen Jahre werden!

Da die Seite hier ja "PC Games" heißt, interessiert es Euch vielleicht, daß ich mir eine ... eine ... eine ... Switch geholt hab! Ist ganz schnuckelig, der kleine Kasten. Irgendwie hab ich sogar eine emotionale Bindung dazu, die mir beim Rechenknecht oder der Playse völlig abgeht. Ich dachte, ich unterstütze mal Nintendo, denn Wettbewerb kann man immer gebrauchen.

Hab die letzten Wochen also "Zelda" gespielt und bin begeistert. Jetzt, wo ich den Oberbösewicht besiegt habe, ist allerdings etwas die Luft raus. Jetzt kann ich noch Schreine suchen, ein paar Nebenaufgaben erledigen oder Rüstungen aufpeppen. Aber wozu? Und für 100 Prozent soll man sage und schreibe 900 Krog-Samen einsammeln, ja leck mich fett! Das werde ich mir wohl schenken. Oder vielleicht stelle ich einen Hartz-IV-Aufstocker ein, der das für mich erledigt.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir dann irgendwann "Super Mario Odyssey" holen.  "Mario Kart" interessiert mich persönlich nicht so, macht sich aber immer gut, wenn Gäste da sind. Ich will mal hoffen, daß da noch gute Titel kommen. "Zelda" und "Mario" haben für mich als Kaufgrund gereicht. Da saß das Geld etwas locker.

Mir gefällt die minimalistische Switch-Oberfläche. Kein Social-Mist, keine Trophäen, keine Werbung, kein Online-Store -- einfach kein Bullshit und nur ein simpler Launcher. So soll das eigentlich sein.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2018)

Und da regen sich einige über Ubisoft-Sammelkram auf.


----------



## Honigpumpe (3. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und da regen sich einige über Ubisoft-Sammelkram auf.



Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber in "Breath of the Wild" muß man tatsächlich auf Türme klettern, um -- Trommelwirbel! -- die Karte aufzudecken. Da bin ich ja auch fast vom Stuhl gefallen. Von den Kritikern wird "Zelda" gefeiert, während bei Ubisoft die "Formel U" angemeckert wird. Ich halte "Zelda" für ein sehr gutes Spiel, aber da finde ich auch, daß manchmal mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Innovativ ist "Zelda" nicht. Es ist verdammt gut und macht sauviel Spaß, aber es orientiert sich auch am Mainstream.

Ich freue mich übrigens auf "FC5", werde das aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach kaufen. Seit "Origins" hab ich eh wieder eine bessere Meinung von Ubisoft.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich würde ja eher den PoS abarbeiten, nicht weil das Spiel es nicht wert ist, aber es ist nicht gerade Kurz und dann kann man mit ruhigem Gewissen ran gehen, weil es ein echter Zeitfresser ist



Werde ich wohl so machen. Also dann ... Subnautica in drei Jahren oder so. Schlimm, was sich bei mir so an Spielen angesammelt hat. Eigentlich sollte ich mal ne Liste zum "abarbeiten" machen, aber wenn man sich selbst "zwingt" etwas zu zocken, worauf man eigentlich gerade nicht so richtig Lust hat, bringt das ja auch nicht viel. Soll ja Spaß machen.


----------



## McDrake (5. Februar 2018)

*Subnautica* (11 Std 34 Min)

Sodele. 
Erste Station am bauen. Ich hatte bis jetzt nie die richtigen Module gefunden um damit zu starten.
Dafür schon einige andere Dinge, die eigentlich nützlich wären, aber ohne Station nicht gebaut werden konnten.
Und wo findet man die Teile? 


Spoiler



Nein, nicht im Wasser. Im Gegenteil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Da ich aber immer schön Ressourcen gesammelt habe (in den Röhrenmuscheln um den Lifepod gelagert... wer braucht schon Behälter),
konnte ich dafür jetzt ohne gross rumsuchen, Ladestationen für die verschiedenen Batterien gleich mit einbauen.
Somit habe ich das Energieproblem fürs erste gelöst.

Als nächstes werd ich wohl einen Garten bauen, damit auch die Suche nach Essen weg fällt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2018)

*Lara Croft Go*

Abgeschlossen nach 8 Stunden. Hab möglichst selten die Hilfefunktion in Anspruch genommen und bei mehreren Rätseln auch mal 10 Minuten nach ner Lösung gesucht (und oftmals gefunden). Die ersten drei Level-Welten waren relativ gut zu meistern, die letzten Beiden dagegen oftmals so vertrackt dass ich es nicht als Schande sah mich "durchzucheaten". ^^
War echt nett, gefühlt 75-80% des Spiel konnte ich meistern. "Hitman Go" würde ich mir evtl. auch für kleines Geld zulegen, ich frage mich allerdings warum es "Deus Ex Go" nicht auf Steam geschafft hat... [emoji55] 

*The Bureau: XCOM Declassified*

Kurz vorm Ende. Keine weiteren Gameplay-Überraschungen, dafür ein schöner unerwarteter Story-Twist aus dem ein Rollentausch schlussfolgte. Was wohl im endgültigen Finale zu erwarten ist...

Derweil lade ich - wo ich schon im Thema stecke - *XCOM - Enemy Unkwown* runter. Darf mal wieder Runden-Strategie sein. 

Frage an jene die es schon gespielt haben: An welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad kann ich mich als XCOM-Unbefleckter wagen um sowohl gefordert zu werden als auch reelle Siegchancen zu haben?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (7. Februar 2018)

Split Second. Ursprünglich habe ich es nur aus Versehen auf der Xbox installiert, da es bei de Games with Gold gratis per Abwärtskompatibilität dabei war. Dann dachte ich mir gestern Abend, ach starte es doch mal kurz. Ja und dann hatten wir auch schon 2 Stunden später 

Das Spiel unterscheidet sich durch die sogenannte Powerplay Funktion von normalen Rennspielen. Dieses füllt man mit diversen Aktion wie driften oder Sprüngen auf und kann es dann gezielt zur Gegnerschädigung oder sogar Streckenänderung einsetzen. Damit geht es so ein wenig in Richtung Mario Kart, die Schadenfreude ist in jedem Fall gleich. Unglaublich spaßiger Racer.


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2018)

Hatte damals  auch Spass an Split Second


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2018)

Schade nur dass es auf 30FPS limitiert ist. Für Racing-Zwecke ein No-Go. [emoji52] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (7. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schade nur dass es auf 30FPS limitiert ist. Für Racing-Zwecke ein No-Go. [emoji52]


Echt?  Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, aber für Pc gibts wohl einen Fix dafür: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRBKujiCGm4


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Echt?  Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, aber für Pc gibts wohl einen Fix dafür: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRBKujiCGm4


Ist mir bekannt, leider gibt es keine Garantie drauf dass dieser auch immer und bei jedem funktioniert. Viele User bekommen das Spiel nicht mal gestartet mit dem Fix.

Ist aber nicht so tragisch, mir gefiel das fast zeitgleich erschienene *Blur* viel besser und hatte mehr Mario Kart-Elemente.

Vielleicht, wenn es mal auf Steam fur wenige Euro gibt, probiert es nochmal aus. Funzt der Fix jedoch nicht zuverlässig werde ich vom Geld-Zurück-Service Gebrauch machen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2018)

*Subnautica* (19:24)

Station läuft, Wasserversorgung läuft, Seemotte eben bis Tauchtiefe von 900m ausgerüstet.
Damit wirds möglich wieder neue Gebiete zu erforschen.
Das Game macht mir noch immer Spass, auch wenn ich mir wünsche, dass es eine Art Kartenfunktion drin hat.
Ich möchte nicht die Karte aus dem Netz anschauen, da ich Angst habe, zu viel gespoilert zu bekommen. 
Denn das Erkunden und die Überraschungen, welche man so erfährt, machen für mich einen Grossteil des Reizes aus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Februar 2018)

Hat das Spiel eigentlich ein Tutorial, oder wird man dort (Achtung Wortspiel) ins kalte Wasser geworfen?


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hat das Spiel eigentlich ein Tutorial, oder wird man dort (Achtung Wortspiel) ins kalte Wasser geworfen?



das hat ein Tutorial aber man wird sehr sachte da ran geführt, also nicht wir bei Ark oder anderen wo der anfang sich zusammenfassen lässt mit:

Live - Die - Repeat


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hat das Spiel eigentlich ein Tutorial, oder wird man dort (Achtung Wortspiel) ins kalte Wasser geworfen?



Kleines Tut gibts. Aber das Spielprinzip muss man eigentlich auch nicht gross erklären.
Man scannt verschieden Sachen und sammelt sie. Daraus werden dann Blaupausen erstellt und anhand denen  sieht man, was man braucht um etwas herzustellen.
Am Anfang hat man nur eine Station, an der man Sachen herstellen kann. Danach erweitert sich dann das Wissen und man muss, um bessere Sachen oder Upgrades herzustellen andere Stationen herstellen.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Februar 2018)

Nachher werde ich mal in das Remake von Shadow of the Colossus reinspielen, denk ich


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Februar 2018)

Ich bin gestern doch noch schwach geworden und hab mir *Subnautica* gekauft. Performance auf der Insel (Nachladeruckler und miese Framerate), Userinterface (viel zu nah am Gesicht) und Steuerung in VR (keine Unterstützung von Motion Controllern, wenn ich 90 Grad nach oben schwimmen will, breche ich mir fast das Genick) sind leider echt schlecht (hier bestätigen sich mal wieder meine Unity-Vorurteile), auch wenn's zumindest unter Wasser super aussieht und das Tauchen wirklich Spaß macht. 

Daher zocke ich jetzt doch am Monitor, dennoch gefällt es mir richtig gut. Die Atmosphäre erinnert mich unter Wasser irgendwie an eine Mischung aus Bioshock und Miasmata, und es gibt überall etwas zu entdecken, und sowas liebe ich. Allerdings muss ich mich noch fleißig in das Crafting-System einarbeiten. Da ich davon eigentlich nicht so der Fan bin und lieber einfach nur erkunde, spiele ich mal ohne Hunger und Durst, da ich nicht ständig unter Zeitdruck für Lebensmittel sorgen muss. Aber dennoch ... macht Spaß.

Einziger Negativpunkt (neben dem miesen VR-Support): Die Sichtweite. Warum wird eine Insel ab ner bestimmten Entfernung einfach unsichtbar? Wäre ja verständlich, wenn es nebelig wäre oder so, aber das Wetter ist klar und man sieht sogar die Wolken hinter der Insel, wenn diese verschwindet. Auch unter Wasser passiert es ab und zu, dass ich nach unten schaue und nur den leeren Meeresboden sehe, während plötzlich Wrackteile aufpoppen, je ich tiefer tauche. Ich hoffe, daran wird noch was getan, so dass zumindest wichtige Dinge (von mir aus auch detailarm) aus größerer Entfernung sichtbar sind.


----------



## McDrake (8. Februar 2018)

Das mit dem Durst und der Nahrung ist zu Beginn, ebenso wie die kurze Tauchzeit zu Beginn ein mühsames Problem. Aber dafür freut man sich riesig, wenn man dann ein Upgrade basteln kann, eine Trinkwasseranlage installiert oder ein Messer, welches die Fische direkt kocht, herstellen kann.
Würde immer mit vollem Gepäck nach Hause schwimmen. Dinke wie Titan, Kristalle oder Kupfer kann man später immer brauchen. 
Ich habe das alles jeweils in Mulden und Röhrenkorallen gelagert. Die Dinger bleiben da auch und man muss keine Lagerkisten bauen.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Februar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das mit dem Durst und der Nahrung ist zu Beginn, ebenso wie die kurze Tauchzeit zu Beginn ein mühsames Problem. Aber dafür freut man sich riesig, wenn man dann ein Upgrade basteln kann, eine Trinkwasseranlage installiert oder ein Messer, welches die Fische direkt kocht, herstellen kann.
> Würde immer mit vollem Gepäck nach Hause schwimmen. Dinke wie Titan, Kristalle oder Kupfer kann man später immer brauchen.
> Ich habe das alles jeweils in Mulden und Röhrenkorallen gelagert. Die Dinger bleiben da auch und man muss keine Lagerkisten bauen.



Begrenzte Tauchzeit hab ich auch (eben ein Upgrade gebastelt), nur halt Essen und Trinken ausgeschaltet. Mit vollem Gepäck schwimme ich auch meist nach Hause, das Problem ist nur, dass ich nur wenig Stauraum habe. Aber wie's aussieht kann man auch Gebäude usw. bauen, da werde sicher dann auch ein paar Lagerkisten für Vielgebrauchtes (weil man davon nie genug haben kann) und Seltenes (weil man's nicht ständig mitschleppen will) bauen. Bin noch nicht besonders weit, aber so langsam verstehe ich den Hype um das Spiel. 

Hab auch nochmal ein wenig mir VR herumexperimentiert und die Performance ist jetzt ein wenig besser (dennoch nicht gut). Steuerung ist trotzdem nicht besonders toll gelöst und es gibt ein paar Bugs, wie's scheint (z. B. reduzierte Laufgeschwindigkeit im Vergleich zur 2d-Version und eben das UI, das an den Rändern kaum lesbar ist, da viel zu nah am Gesicht). Hoffe da wird noch ein wenig dran gearbeitet. Finde ich etwas schade, da das Spiel ja scheinbar recht lange Early Access war und manche Fehler wohl schon länger bestehen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2018)

Hab heute weitergemacht mit AC Origins bzw. besser gesagt dem Addon dazu. Macht echt Laune. Ubisoft hat mit AC Origins und dem DLC ein echtes Brett abgeliefert. Und der Sound mit dem Headset von Beyerdynamic in Verbindung mit meiner Soundkarte Soundblaster AE-5 ist bei Origins genial. Bei Musik sowieso. Absolut der Hammer. Besser als jedes Headset was ich je hatte. Und auch besser als meine bisherigen Kopfhörer. Bin bei 129 h und immer noch im ersten Durchgang. Das Spiel ist der größte Brocken von den AC-Teilen. Und imho der beste (sorry Ezio).


----------



## McDrake (8. Februar 2018)

Wie gesagt :
Die Umgebung kann als Stauraum benutzt werden hatte zuerst diese kleinen Kisten gebaut, bis ich bemerkte, dass alles an Ort und Stelle bleibt, was man fallen lässt.
Habe inzwischen in den Korallen schöne Lager angehäuft.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Februar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wie gesagt :
> Die Umgebung kann als Stauraum benutzt werden hatte zuerst diese kleinen Kisten gebaut, bis ich bemerkte, dass alles an Ort und Stelle bleibt, was man fallen lässt.
> Habe inzwischen in den Korallen schöne Lager angehäuft.



Ich werd mal schauen, wie ich's mache. An Land kullert alles so leicht runter, aber das mit den Korallen klingt nach ner guten Idee.


----------



## McDrake (8. Februar 2018)

Was machst Du denn an Land. Das Spiel nennt sich SUBnautica


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Februar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was machst Du denn an Land. Das Spiel nennt sich SUBnautica



Keine Ahnung ... atmen und so'n Kram halt  So sehr das Tauchen auch Spaß macht, aber zur Erholung gehe ich dann doch lieber an Land um meine Beute zu zählen.



Spoiler



Und irgendwie ziehen mich die Alien-Ruinen am anderen Ende der Insel an. Evtl. werde ich meine Basis sogar da drin errichten? (falls das geht, hab's noch nicht probiert)


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2018)

Atmen, essen und schlafen wird überbewertet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2018)

Ich komme in der letzten Mission von "The Bureau" nicht von der Stelle. Das Spiel haut mit einer Masse an Gegnern rein, da fängt es sogar für meine geduldige Person langsam an wirklich frustig zu werden. Bleibe aber noch am Ball, irgendwie müssen die extraterrestrischen Drecksäcke ja zu bezwingen sein.

Und Grade eben hab ich mich am richtigen "XCOM - Enemy Unknown" versucht... Und weiss gerade nicht warum es in der zweiten Tutorial-Mission rumzickt. Bin mit meiner Einheit auf dem Dach, diese ist am Zug. Aber egal ob ich einen Raketenwerfer, die normale Wumme oder andere Aktionen auswähle, nichts davon kann ich auslösen. Komme nicht einmal in die Spieloptionen.

Was ist da nur los?! [emoji52] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Februar 2018)

Immer noch begeistert mit *Subnautica *beschäftigt. Inzwischen hab ich meine eigene kleine Basis mit ein wenig Stauraum, die ich nutzen kann, um meine Beute nach erfolgreichen Touren unterzubringen und neue Sachen zu basteln. Mein nächstes Ziel ist mein eigenes kleines Boot, aber dazu muss ich noch Komponenten scannen. Die Tauchtiefe ist durch den Sauerstoffvorrat doch sehr begrenzt und immer eine Sauerstoffpumpe + genügend Schläuche mitzuschleppen ist ziemliche Platzverschwendung.

Ich weiß nicht, was es ist. Eigentlich bin ich kein großer Fan von Survivalspielen a la Ark, The Forest, Terraria & Co. mit massenhaft Crafting und so. Aber Subnautica macht mir tierisch Spaß. Vielleicht ist es einfach die schöne Spielwelt und die Atmosphäre?




MichaelG schrieb:


> Atmen, essen und schlafen wird überbewertet.



Atmen ist doch geil, bin ich süchtig nach! Am Ende meines Lebens werde ich aber evtl. mal nen Entzug versuchen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2018)

ROFL.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Februar 2018)

Mal wieder Bock auf die Resi 7 Story gehabt, auch wenn ich das Spiel schon 4 oder 5x durchgespielt hab 

Live-Stream mit Greenscreen bis zum Abendessen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8VTpRvjJbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (11. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und Grade eben hab ich mich am richtigen "XCOM - Enemy Unknown" versucht... Und weiss gerade nicht warum es in der zweiten Tutorial-Mission rumzickt. Bin mit meiner Einheit auf dem Dach, diese ist am Zug. Aber egal ob ich einen Raketenwerfer, die normale Wumme oder andere Aktionen auswähle, nichts davon kann ich auslösen. Komme nicht einmal in die Spieloptionen.
> 
> Was ist da nur los?! [emoji52]


Schau dir mal das Video hier an, ich vermute du hast irgendwas davon nicht gemacht:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E921UyC2fWM:521

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Alternativ kannst du evtl. auch komplett neu starten und deaktivierst vorher das Tutorial.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> .,..


Hat sich geklärt. Ich wusste nicht dass gewisse Waffen wie Scharfschützengewehre oder Raketenwerfer nur in einer Aktionsrunde ohne vorherige Bewegung getätigt werden können. Auf dieses Detail bin ich nur durch pures Probieren gestoßen, das Tutorial hat mir diese Info völlig verschwiegen.

Nun klappt es soweit. Und ich muss sagen: Das Spiel ist ziemlich reiz- wie anspruchsvoll. Gefällt mir auf Anhieb. 

Der Basenausbau, die Forschung, allgemein alles rund um die Einsatzzentrale ist für mich als XCOM-Neuling recht komplex. Kann nur hoffen dass ich mich einigermaßen gut anstelle und mir nicht selbst im Weg stehe. 
Die Kämpfe sehen gut aus, das taktische Spielfeld erlaubt viele Möglichkeiten. Denke hieran werde ich mich gut austoben.

Zwei Dinge nerven allerdings:
Die Mausnavigation innerhalb der Missionen kann sich kaum als "komfortabel" bezeichnen, darum hab ich zum Gamepad gewechselt. Ist wohl dem parallelen Konsolen-Port geschuldet, aber naja, damit geht's auch.
Und da wären noch die Zwischen- bzw. Briefing-Sequenzen die nicht in tatsächlicher Ingame-Grafik, sondern in erkennbar "abgefilmter" Form abgespielt werden. Ruckeln arg, was ich nicht verstehen kann. Warum zum Teufel hat man das gesamte Spiel nicht einfach in Ingame-Grafik eingefangen? Verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2018)

*Subnautica *(37 Stunden... Wuuuut??)

Meine zweite Basis steht nun in einer Tiefe von knapp 750 Metern.

Guter Standort für ein Wärmekraftwerk: Direkt neben einem Schlot. Energieknappheit sollte nun hier kein Problem mehr darstellen.

Die ersten Versuche, die Basis hier unten zu errichten schlugen fehl. Einerseits hatte ich mich ohne grosse Vorbereitung auf den Weg gemacht, 
andererseits bin ich zu schnell/laut in die Gegend gekommen und hatte mit Angriffen zu tun.
Also nochmals zurück zum Rettungspod, bei dem ich meine erste Station und viele Rescourcen gehortet hatte.
So viel vorproduziert wie möglicht, den Rest, welchen ich mir notiert hatte, in den Zyklop (grosses U-Boot) geladen.
Alles dabei für Trinkwasserproduktion, vier Module plus Verstärkung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uncool:
Leider musste ich cheaten, da ich den Krebsanzug nicht freigeschalten bekommen habe.
Obwohl ich alle Teile in der Aurora gescannt hatte, wurden 1/20 Teile angezeigt. Scheint ein Bug zu sein, der ab und zu mal vorkommt.
Aber dank einem Konsolenbefehl hab ich mir das Teil hergebeamt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Februar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Subnautica *(37 Stunden... Wuuuut??)



Du bist ja offenbar Fan und weil ich zu faul bin, zu recherchieren, frag ich einfach: Wie komplex is'n das Ding - vor allem beim Einstieg? Ich hätte Bock drauf, aber nicht darauf, mich großartig in Spielsysteme einzufinden und durch Tutorials zu klicken. Ich suche eher was entspannendes. Wenn's ein Space Engineers unter Wasser ist, bin ich raus.  Da muss ich zugeben, ich habe weder die Zeit noch den Nerv und bin einfach faul geworden.


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2018)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Du bist ja offenbar Fan und weil ich zu faul bin, zu recherchieren, frag ich einfach: Wie komplex is'n das Ding - vor allem beim Einstieg? Ich hätte Bock drauf, aber nicht darauf, mich großartig in Spielsysteme einzufinden und durch Tutorials zu klicken. Ich suche eher was entspannendes. Wenn's ein Space Engineers unter Wasser ist, bin ich raus.  Da muss ich zugeben, ich habe weder die Zeit noch den Nerv und bin einfach faul geworden.



Hmm.. schwer zu sagen.
also ich spiele auch Elite Stunden/Tagelang, weils mich entspannt und Trucksimulator sagt mir eigentlich auch zu. Soviel zu "meinen Art von Spielen", welche ich unter anderem spiele.
Ich kenne Space Engeneer nicht, bin im Allgemeinen aber kein Fan von endlosem Spielablauf. Das ist doch in meinen Augen eben der Fall bei Multiplayergames.
Das ist ja explizit ein SP-Game, bei dem man selber das Tempo vorgibt und auch darauf ausgerichtet ist, dass man es alleine meistern kann. Und es scheint ja ein "Ende" zu geben.

Komplex?
Hm... empfinde ich nicht so. Man kommt sehr sachte rein und erkennt die Zusammenhänge, bzw die werden einem auch aufgezeigt im eigenen PDA.
Mit der Zeit kennt man die verschiedenen Gegenden, holt sich seine Sachen und kann immer weiter runter tauchen.
Dabei entdeckt man einige komische Sachen und erfährt, sofern man will, verschiedene Geschichten und Ansichten.

Da ich komplett ohne Hilfe aus dem Netz (ausser eben Krebsanzug) gespielt habe, und ich gerne gemächlich vorgehe, komme ich auf diese anzahl von Stunden.
Man könnte sicher viel schneller zum Ende kommen, wenn man mit Hilfe spielen würde. Aber das ist eben nicht meine Art sowas zu spielen.
Darum hätte ich den Titel als MP auch nie angefasst, da alle um mich rum nur einen auf "huschhusch-ichbinderbeste-ausdemweg" machen würde.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2018)

AC: Origins. Bin nun mit dem ersten DLC aus dem Seasonpaß („Die Verborgenen“) nach 15 Stunden Spieldauer durch. War wirklich ein sehr guter DLC. Übrigens kehrt kurz vor dem Ende des DLC ein bekannter Charakter zurück 



Spoiler



Aya/Amunet



Bin mal auf den 2. DLC gespannt. 

Bereue nicht zur Gold-Edition gegriffen zu haben. Der Seasonpaß ist bislang sein Geld definitiv wert.

In AC Origin war mir nie langweilig trotz einer Spieldauer von mittlerweile über 135 h incl. dem 1. DLC. Mal sehen was mit dem DLC 2 und dem Explore-Modus noch dazukommt. Am 20.02. ist es mit dem Explore-Modus soweit *sabber*. Der Dienstag wird Zockerabend.


----------



## McDrake (14. Februar 2018)

*Subnautica* (43 Stunden)

Tjo... so weit so gut.
Habe den Zyclop und den Krebs auf maximaler Stufe, was Tiefe angeht.
Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich in Gegenden rumschwimme, welche fürs Ende der Geschichte gedacht sind.
Aber mir fehlen gewisse Tafeln und ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, wo ich die finden soll.
Werde ich mal eine grosse Rundfahrt durchs ganze Gebiet machen müssen. Man findet ja immer wieder interessante Orte und neue Wege.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Subnautica*​


Du bist ja im absoluten Tiefenrausch!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Februar 2018)

Zweiter langer Abend *XCOM: Enemy Unknown*. Und ich mag es immer noch. 

Doch ich habe zwei Verständnis-Fragen an jene die es schon (durch)gespielt haben:
1. Was haben die Signal-Farben rot, gelb und grün bei gegnerischen Einheiten zu bedeuten? Kann mir da keine eigene Erklärung zusammenmurmeln.
2. Kann man vom Rat zurückgezogene Länder wieder zurückgewinnen? Oder sind diese unwiderruflich verloren?


----------



## Zybba (15. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Doch ich habe zwei Verständnis-Fragen an jene die es schon (durch)gespielt haben:


1. Du meinst die Farben der Piktogramme unten rechts?
Rot ist "Standard". Gelb bedeutet er ist flankiert. An grün kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht erinnern...
2. Die sind unwiderruflich verloren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> 1. Du meinst die Farben der Piktogramme unten rechts?
> Rot ist "Standard".


Standard-Was? Normale Feindaktivität oder wie ist das gemeint?


> Gelb bedeutet er ist flankiert.


Okay, verstanden.


> An grün kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht erinnern...


Vielleicht auch ein Irrtum meinerseits. Sorry. ^^


> 2. Die sind unwiderruflich verloren.


Shit. Dachte ich mir fast schon. Also entweder kommt es wohl zwangsläufig dazu dass man nicht auf alle Länder reagieren kann oder ich hab den Start direkt verkackt.
Andererseits, so schnell bzw. so früh schafft man das gar nicht genug Satelliten herzustellen... Vor allem wenn Ingenieur-Knappheit herrscht.

*seufz*

Ich glaube ich wage nochmal einen Neustart, mein Einstieg war scheinbar nicht der Optimalste.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (15. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Standard-Was? Normale Feindaktivität oder wie ist das gemeint?


Mit Standard meinte ich er ist in Deckung.
Die Farbe zeigt dir immer nur die "Schussposition" des gewählten Soldaten zum jeweiligen Gegner an.
Also entweder flankiert oder eben nicht. 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Shit. Dachte ich mir fast schon. Also entweder kommt es wohl zwangsläufig dazu dass man nicht auf alle Länder reagieren kann oder ich hab den Start direkt verkackt.
> Andererseits, so schnell bzw. so früh schafft man das gar nicht genug Satelliten herzustellen...


Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad und Erfahrung ist das auf jeden Fall machbar.
Der Zufallsfaktor ist natürlich immer dabei.
Tendenziell wird es nach hinten raus eher einfacher.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich nochmal einen Neustart, mein Einstieg war scheinbar nicht der Optimalste.


Jo, das wäre evtl. empfehlenswert.


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Shit. Dachte ich mir fast schon. Also entweder kommt es wohl zwangsläufig dazu dass man nicht auf alle Länder reagieren kann oder ich hab den Start direkt verkackt.
> Andererseits, so schnell bzw. so früh schafft man das gar nicht genug Satelliten herzustellen... Vor allem wenn Ingenieur-Knappheit herrscht.
> 
> *seufz*
> ...



Es ist vollkommen normal und von den Entwicklern beabsichtigt, dass du beim ersten Mal nicht alle Länder zufriedenstellen kannst. Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht neustarten, solange du jetzt nicht schon mehr als drei Länder verloren hast. Bei XCOM ist der ein oder andere Rückschlag Teil des Spielkonzepts, du kannst immer noch gewinnen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2018)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen normal und von den Entwicklern beabsichtigt, dass du beim ersten Mal nicht alle Länder zufriedenstellen kannst. Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht neustarten, solange du jetzt nicht schon mehr als drei Länder verloren hast.


He, he... Afrika und China sind bereits abgesprungen. 


> Bei XCOM ist der ein oder andere Rückschlag Teil des Spielkonzepts, du kannst immer noch gewinnen.


Hmm-kay. Dann bleib ich erstmal dabei.

Manches ist allerdings auch sehr schlecht erklärt, wie u.a. die Tatsache dass man Ingenieure nur durch bestimmte Missionen (und wahrscheinlich auch Länder-Aufträgen) bekommen kann. Diese Info musste ich mir erst ergoogeln. Für eine Satellitenstation braucht es allein 10 Mann, und an die zu kommen ist langwierig. Da hat man doch quasi Null Chance jedes Land im Bündnis halten zu können.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (15. Februar 2018)

Hast du denn bisher Missionen verloren oder abgelehnt?

Ich hab das ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so genau im Kopf. Es kann schon sein, dass man durch schlechte Umstände relativ mies dasteht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Hast du denn bisher Missionen verloren oder abgelehnt?
> 
> Ich hab das ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so genau im Kopf. Es kann schon sein, dass man durch schlechte Umstände relativ mies dasteht.



Weder verloren noch abgelehnt. Das Problem ist jenes dass die Panik-Meldungen an mehreren Kontinenten ziemlich schnell ansteigen - und bisher habe ich - wenn man vor die Wahl gestellt wurde - meistens Missionen angenommen die Geld brachten. Da wusste ich noch nicht dass Ingenieure genauso wertvoll sind. 

Ich denke ich hab es einfach versäumt frühzeitig die globale Satellitenüberwachung auszubauen.
Aber zu meiner Verteidigung soll gesagt sein, XCOM ist für mich absolutes Neuland, ich kenne den DOS-Klassiker nur vom Namen, gespielt hab ich es nie. Daher meine mangelnde Erfahrung. ^^

Muss mich einfach mehr hineinfuchsen. Aber egal, es trifft zum Glück meinen Nerv. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rising-Evil (15. Februar 2018)

* Metal Gear Solid V *
Ist das ein Abfuck ! 
Ich meine - wer denkt sich sowas aus ?
Da fängt die Story mit 



Spoiler



dem Massaker im Krankenhaus


 eigentlich ziemlich cool an, nur um innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen in absolute Absurditäten abzudriften. 



Spoiler



Human Torch, die rothaarige Gasmasken-Lady, der brennende Wal, ein Riesen-Roboter, Zombies


 - der totale Irrsinn.
Würde der Stealth-Part nicht so viel Spaß machen, das Ding wäre längst von der Platte geflogen.
Zumal das Spiel extrem auf Farmen ausgelegt ist, mach dies und jenes und schau doch mal auf der MotherBase vorbei - was längst nicht so schlimm wäre, wenn nicht jedes "Schnellreisen" aus einer 5-minütigen Warterei auf den Helikopter bestehen würde. 
Das schnöde und einfallslose Overlay in den Menüs trägt da auch nicht gerade zur Atmosphäre bei - aber da muss ich sagen, das ist typisch asiatisch : "Resident Evil", "Dark Souls", "Pro Evolution Soccer", "Metal Gear Solid" - all deren Menüs extrem spartanisch aufgebaut, ohne besondere Schriftarten, ja stellenweise sogar ohne Groß- und Kleinschreibung - was für mich persönlich auch lange Zeit ein Grund war, solche Spiele gar nicht erst anzupacken.


----------



## McDrake (15. Februar 2018)

*Subnautica* (verflucht-verträumte 50 Stunden)

Meine Fresse. Jetzt kommt auf einmal auch noch die Story dazu.
Da ich irgendwie an den Triggern vorbei geschwommen bin, hatte ich zwar so weit alles aufgerüstet um in die tiefsten Tiefen vorzudringen und da rumzusuchen, aber von der "Alien"-Geschichte bekam ich nicht viel mit.
Ich musste echt im Netz nachschauen um zu bemerken, dass ich an einer Stelle ein Artefakt übersehen hatte (Tonband gleich daneben aber mitgenommen  ) und ich somit gar nicht Vorwärts kam bei jenem Storypart.
Sehr spannend, wie ich finde und sehr fantasievoll. So mag ichs 

Danach gings dann zügiger, wenn auch mit Gefahren verbunden. 
Nur weiss man sich inzwischen richtig zu verhalten und den Zyklop steuert man geschickt durch engste Schluchten.
Könnte also durchaus sein, dass ich morgen zum Ende komme.
Aber wohl eher nicht, so wie ich meine Spielweise einschätze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2018)

SO, hab mich doch für einen Neustart bei* XCOM* entschieden. Läuft im Moment besser. Satelliten-Herstellung forciert, dauert aber noch. Derweil aber hab ich durch gewonnene Missionen zusätzliche Ingenieure gewonnen. Auch die Herstellung stärkerer Panzerung hab ich dieses Mal vorangetrieben. Sind mir tatsächlich einige essentielle Elemente der Planung und des Ausbaus im ersten Versuch entgangen, nun nehme ich mir die Zeit und studiere jeden Punkt an jeder Baustelle.


----------



## Loosa (15. Februar 2018)

Hatte anfangs auch viel zu lange mit den Satelliten gewartet. Und dann ist‘s eigentlich auch schon verloren.
Hmmyam. Xcom könnte ich auch mal wieder starten. Den zweiten Teil hab ich noch nichtmal angepackt (seit mein alter Rechner im Intro eine Ruckelorgie veranstaltete).

Die iOS-Umsetzung von XCOM und Erweiterung waren auch super. Toll für eine Runde unterwegs - bis die Batterie stirbt.


----------



## MrFob (15. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> SO, hab mich doch für einen Neustart bei* XCOM* entschieden. Läuft im Moment besser. Satelliten-Herstellung forciert, dauert aber noch. Derweil aber hab ich durch gewonnene Missionen zusätzliche Ingenieure gewonnen. Auch die Herstellung stärkerer Panzerung hab ich dieses Mal vorangetrieben. Sind mir tatsächlich einige essentielle Elemente des Planung und des Ausbaus im ersten Versuch entgangen, nun nehme ich mir die Zeit und studiere jeden Punkt an jeder Baustelle.



Das ging mir bei XCOM damals genauso. Musste auch nochmal neu anfangen, da ich beim ersten mal auch nicht kapiert hatte wie wichtig es ist so schnell wie moeglich alles mit Sateliten zuzupflastern. Wenn man das erst mal gemacht hat, dann ist der Rest des Spiels eigentlich ziemlich einfach. Leider konnte ich deine Fragen von oben aber nicht beantworten, da XCOM bei mir schon ein paar Jaehrchen her ist. Aber das mit den Sateliten ist mir dann doch im Gedaechtnis geblieben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Das ging mir bei XCOM damals genauso. Musste auch nochmal neu anfangen, da ich beim ersten mal auch nicht kapiert hatte wie wichtig es ist so schnell wie moeglich alles mit Sateliten zuzupflastern. Wenn man das erst mal gemacht hat, dann ist der Rest des Spiels eigentlich ziemlich einfach. Leider konnte ich deine Fragen von oben aber nicht beantworten, da XCOM bei mir schon ein paar Jaehrchen her ist. Aber das mit den Sateliten ist mir dann doch im Gedaechtnis geblieben.


Nichtsdestotrotz ist das ein echtes Spiel mit der Zeit. 20 Tage für die Satelliten-Herstellung und schon 3 Länder die bei Panik Stufe 3 oder gar 4 sind... Mit welchem Zauber soll man das denn 100% safe bekommen?


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz ist das ein echtes Spiel mit der Zeit. 20 Tage für die Satelliten-Herstellung und schon 3 Länder die bei Panik Stufe 3 oder gar 4 sind... Mit welchem Zauber soll man das denn 100% safe bekommen?



Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad extrem schwierig bis schlichtweg nicht möglich; man muss damit leben, dass einige Länder wegbrechen. Idealerweise verzichtet man auf Länder, die dem Kontinent angehören, der den Startbonus gewährt. 
Ansonsten Priorität zunächst auf Ingenieure legen und ggf. Werkstätten errichten (an den Verbundbonus denken), um die Bauzeit/-kosten für Satelliten zu senken. Und Kontrollzentren nicht vergessen - hier ist ebenfalls der Verbund essentiell. Ich bin immer sehr gut mit dem Schema gefahren:

     Ebene:  ----- SK-SK------
     Ebene:  -----SN-SN------

SK: Kontrollzentrum
SN: Nexus


----------



## MichaelG (16. Februar 2018)

Weiter bei Mafia 3. Die Performance ist mittlerweile echt grottig/er als früher. Oder liegt das am anderen Virenscanner? Hatte vorher Eeset und jetzt Kaspersky. Aber letzterer soll weniger systemlastig sein.

Aber zum Thema Mafia 3: Storytechnisch gefallen die Addons sehr und übertreffen von der Erzählqualität sogar das Hauptspiel.

Von den DLC fehlt nur noch No Stone unturned. Mit dem Rest bin ich durch. Beim Hauptspiel bin ich auch bei 70%.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad extrem schwierig bis schlichtweg nicht möglich; man muss damit leben, dass einige Länder wegbrechen. Idealerweise verzichtet man auf Länder, die dem Kontinent angehören, der den Startbonus gewährt.


Und dabei spiele ich "nur" auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Schätze mal das ist mit der Anlehnung am Original zu erklären, das galt seinerzeit ja auch als bockschwer.


> Ansonsten Priorität zunächst auf Ingenieure legen und ggf. Werkstätten errichten (an den Verbundbonus denken), um die Bauzeit/-kosten für Satelliten zu senken. Und Kontrollzentren nicht vergessen - hier ist ebenfalls der Verbund essentiell. Ich bin immer sehr gut mit dem Schema gefahren:
> 
> Ebene:  ----- SK-SK------
> Ebene:  -----SN-SN------
> ...


Die erste Werkstatt steht erst seit der letzten Spielstunde.  

Verbundbonus?! Davon hat das Spiel keine Silbe erwähnt... ... Dammit! Ich brauche ein Handbuch. 

Aber wie auch immer, der "Noch-eine-Runde-Fluch" hat mich nun auch erwischt. ^^


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (16. Februar 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die iOS-Umsetzung von XCOM und Erweiterung waren auch super. Toll für eine Runde unterwegs - bis die Batterie stirbt.


Das hätte ich gerne mal gespielt.
Leider hatte ich nicht die richtigen Mobilgeräte. Und jetzt nach XCOM 2 kommt mir der Vorgänger nicht mehr ins Haus.



MrFob schrieb:


> Das ging mir bei XCOM damals genauso.


Jo, mir auch.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und dabei spiele ich "nur" auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Schätze mal das ist mit der Anlehnung am Original zu erklären, das galt seinerzeit ja auch als bockschwer.


Vielleicht habe ich auch Quatsch geredet und bei XCOM:EU doch einen oder mehr Satelliten verloren. Ich weiß es echt nicht mehr...



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Verbundbonus?! Davon hat das Spiel keine Silbe erwähnt... ... Dammit! Ich brauche ein Handbuch.


Ja, teilweise ist das schon nicht zeitgemäß.

Evlt. solltest du einfach mal ein kleines Video auf YT schauen. Mit den wichtigsten Tipps.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich auch Quatsch geredet und bei XCOM:EU doch einen oder mehr Satelliten verloren. Ich weiß es echt nicht mehr...


No prob. Man wird eben älter. 


> Ja, teilweise ist das schon nicht zeitgemäß.
> 
> Evlt. solltest du einfach mal ein kleines Video auf YT schauen. Mit den wichtigsten Tipps.


Ich versuch es erstmal ohne. Ich erwarte zwar nicht dass mir ein Tutorial wirklich jede Kleinigkeit vorkaut, dennoch sollte es die essentiellsten Mechaniken erklären, denn gerade im Strategiebereich ist es entscheidend die Feinheiten ausreichend zu kennen, sonst kommt Frust mit Vollgas angerauscht.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (16. Februar 2018)

*Subnautica* (jetzt nicht mehr)

Eines der wenigen Games, welches ich bis zum Ende durchgespielt habe.
Gab  einige eindrückliche Szenen, welche mir noch lange in Erinnerung beleiben werden.
In meinen Auge ein sehr gutes Spiel mit ein paar kleinen technischen und spielerischen "Mängel"

Aber ich bereue es keine Sekunde, diesen Titel zum Release gekauft zu haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (16. Februar 2018)

Und, was hast in die Zeitkapsel rein?


----------



## McDrake (16. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und, was hast in die Zeitkapsel rein?


Hmm, was wars?
Verbessertes Messer, Batterie, eine Purpur-Tafel... Rest weiss ich gar noch mehr


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Februar 2018)

Nachdem ich meine Performanceprobleme gelöst habe (Speicher hochtakten bringt beim Ryzen tatsächlich massiv mehr Performance) hab ich mal wieder diverse Flugsimulationen ausgepackt: *IL-2 Battle of Stalingrad*, *X-Plane 11* und gleich kommt nochmal *DCS World* dran. IL-2 läuft inzwischen in VR mit echt toller Bildqualität (Supersampling + Sharpening Filter) fast in jeder Situation flüssig, X-Plane 11 ... nicht (aber da wird derzeit auch noch fleißig an der Performance gearbeitet, genauso bei DCS). Aber X-Plane 11 ist inzwischen spielbar, wenn auch nicht unbedingt angenehm.

Bei DCS World  wird gleich mal wieder die gute alte P-51D Mustang aus dem Hangar geholt und ne Runde geflogen. Wenn das gut läuft, werde ich mich evtl. doch mal die Normandy-Map + Assets, die Spitfire und die dazugehörige Kampagne gönnen. Damit werde ich allerdings bis zum nächsten Sale warten, die Preise sind echt gesalzen. Aber dafür kriegt man auch Qualität.

IL-2 Battle of Stalingrad ist zwar an sich toll, aber ein paar Dinge stören mich dennoch: Der Detailsgrad der Landschaft in der Ferne ist (trotz gemoddeter Config-Datei) nicht besonders schön (vor allem die Wälder) und die Cockpits lassen sich nicht anklicken. Ich bin kein Fan davon tausend Tastaturkürzel auswendig zu lernen, wenn man doch alle Knöpfe und Schalter im Flieger sinnvoll angeordnet direkt vor sich hat. Vor allem ist es in VR auch sehr viel angenehmer mit der Maus das Cockpit zu bedienen (Motion Controller fallen da leider flach, da ich mit den Dingern in der Hand Joystick und Schubmodul nicht mehr anständig greifen kann).

Am Wochenende oder Anfang der Woche geht's dann mit Subnautica weiter (hab jetzt auch nen Cyclops, allerdings noch ohne irgendwelche Upgrades).


----------



## golani79 (16. Februar 2018)

In IL2 gibt es gar nicht so viele Befehle die du dir merken musst.

Kann man eigentlich alles auf den HOTAS mappen.

Vorgänge sind hier komplett als Kette gelöst.
Bspw. zum Starten muss man nicht Sicherungen, Benzinpumpe, Magneten etc. einzeln betätigen, sondern kann einfach E drücken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Februar 2018)

*XCOM - Enemy Unknown*

So langsam habe ich den Bogen raus.  Die letzten Einsätze gehen ohne Verluste siegreich hervor, auch die vermeintlich "sehr schweren". 
Waffenupgrades sind in Produktion, Abfangjäger werden nach und nach auch verbessert, und momentan hab ich noch jedes Land gut unter Kontrolle. Allenfalls bei Japan könnte es etwas eng werden. Hoffe die nächsten Satelliten stehen bald zur Verfügung.

Kurzum: Läuft!


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Februar 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> In IL2 gibt es gar nicht so viele Befehle die du dir merken musst.
> 
> Kann man eigentlich alles auf den HOTAS mappen.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt zwar, aber recht viele Sachen bleiben dann aber trotzdem übrig (Fahrwerk, Spornradarrettierung, Trimmung, Propellerblattverstellung, Beleuchtung, Cockpithaube usw.). Das Problem mit dem Warthog-HOTAS ist auch, dass es auf dem Schubmodul zwar sehr viele Ein-/Aus-Schalter, aber vergleichsweise wenig Knöpfe gibt, was das Belegen manchmal schwierig macht.

Davon abgesehen ist es einfach auch immersiver direkt im Cockpit alles zu machen. IL-2 ist für mich ein netter Kompromiss (vor allem in Sachen Atmosphäre und Performance), aber an DCS kommt es für mich persönlich eben nicht dran.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Februar 2018)

Das Remake von Shadow of the Colossus





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hhbg_yxoKi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (18. Februar 2018)

Bin mal wieder nach Novigrad zurück gekehrt um bei *Witcher 2* ds erste Addon durchzuspielen.
Nach längerer Abstinenz gefällt die Grafik gleich wieder auf den ersten Blick und die Dialoge sind klasse 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (18. Februar 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das stimmt zwar, aber recht viele Sachen bleiben dann aber trotzdem übrig (Fahrwerk, Spornradarrettierung, Trimmung, Propellerblattverstellung, Beleuchtung, Cockpithaube usw.). Das Problem mit dem Warthog-HOTAS ist auch, dass es auf dem Schubmodul zwar sehr viele Ein-/Aus-Schalter, aber vergleichsweise wenig Knöpfe gibt, was das Belegen manchmal schwierig macht.
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist es einfach auch immersiver direkt im Cockpit alles zu machen. IL-2 ist für mich ein netter Kompromiss (vor allem in Sachen Atmosphäre und Performance), aber an DCS kommt es für mich persönlich eben nicht dran.



Ja, DCS hat für mich auch in Sachen Realismus der Flugzeuge die Nase vorn.
IL-2 bietet halt dafür das bessere Komplettpaket in Sachen Atmosphäre und Luftkampf im 2. WK - mal sehen, was bzw. wann sich in DCS da noch was tut.
Gibt zwar mittlerweile die Normandie, aber Damage Model, KI, etc. lässt schon noch zu wünschen übrig - und auch die Auswahl der verfügbaren Flugzeuge.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Februar 2018)

Mich stört an IL2 das Rise of Flight System: Kaufe ein Spiel und wenn Du Flugzeug X haben willst bleche extra. Gibts bei IL2 eine Kampagne wie es bei IL2 Sturmovik der Fall ist  ? FFB-Support hat IL2 jedenfalls soweit ich weiß nicht. Im Gegensatz zum Erstling IL2 Sturmovik.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Februar 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ja, DCS hat für mich auch in Sachen Realismus der Flugzeuge die Nase vorn.
> IL-2 bietet halt dafür das bessere Komplettpaket in Sachen Atmosphäre und Luftkampf im 2. WK - mal sehen, was bzw. wann sich in DCS da noch was tut.
> Gibt zwar mittlerweile die Normandie, aber Damage Model, KI, etc. lässt schon noch zu wünschen übrig - und auch die Auswahl der verfügbaren Flugzeuge.



Die Normandie Karte steht auf jeden Fall für den nächsten Sale auf dem Einkaufszettel. Vor einigen Jahren gab es ja mal das Gerücht, dass es einen eigenen DCS-Titel rund um den zweiten Weltkrieg geben würde. Schade, dass daraus nichts geworden ist. Eben diese themenbezogenen Komplettpakete fehlen mir auch in DCS. In dem Punkt sind Rise of Flight und IL-2 + Nachfolger und Addons auf jeden Fall voraus.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Mich stört an IL2 das Rise of Flight System: Kaufe ein Spiel und wenn Du Flugzeug X haben willst bleche extra. Gibts bei IL2 eine Kampagne wie es bei IL2 Sturmovik der Fall ist  ? FFB-Support hat IL2 jedenfalls soweit ich weiß nicht. Im Gegensatz zum Erstling IL2 Sturmovik.



Das hat mich eigentlich nie gestört (auch bei Rise of Flight nicht). IL-2 hat dynamische (= zufallsgenerierte) und auch gescriptete Kampagnen (hab nur das Hauptspiel, wie es im Battle of Moscow Addon aussieht, weiß ich nicht), bei denen man dann halt nur die Flugzeuge wählen kann, die man auch hat. Das erste IL-2 bot allerdings tatsächlich massiv mehr Content für's Geld, aber eben auch nicht auf einem vergleichbar hohen Niveau. Im Zweifel sind mir weniger, dafür detaillierter umgesetzte Flugzeuge lieber, auch wenn das DCS Ausmaße annimmt (wo ein Flugzeug 40 bis 50 Euro kostet). Sofern die Qualität stimmt, finde ich das in Ordnung. 

Flugsimulationen sind inzwischen leider ein ziemliches Nischengenre (in den 90ern und frühen 2000er war das noch anders, damals hatte fast jeder Zocker nen Joystick und viele den Microsoft Flight Simulator), da müssen die Kosten leider auf weniger Käufer aufgeteilt werden, wenn man nicht alle zwei Jahre nen Nachfolger rausbringen will.


----------



## golani79 (18. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mich stört an IL2 das Rise of Flight System: Kaufe ein Spiel und wenn Du Flugzeug X haben willst bleche extra. Gibts bei IL2 eine Kampagne wie es bei IL2 Sturmovik der Fall ist  ? FFB-Support hat IL2 jedenfalls soweit ich weiß nicht. Im Gegensatz zum Erstling IL2 Sturmovik.


Bei den neuen IL-2 Titeln bekommst du Pakete.
Es gibt nur noch einzelne Collector Planes.
Ansonsten sind in Stalingrad, Moskau und Kuban jeweils 8 bzw 10 Flieger dabei.

Kampagnen gibt es - die sind allerdings zufallsgeneriert.
Gibt aber auch noch 2 extra Kampagnen, die durchgescriptet sind mit Story.

Das Kampagnensystem wird momentan auch überarbeitet um eine bessere Erfahrung bieten zu können.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Februar 2018)

Thx. 

Aktuell bin ich noch bei Mafia 3. Will die nächsten Enden erreichen. Maximaler Verdienst mit einem Geschäftsboss und aktuell nur Vito halten. Den Rest will ich loswerden. Cassandra ist schon Geschichte.   Später werde ich sicher noch Durchläufe für Cassandra und den Iren machen.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2018)

Kingdom Come Deliverance ... interessantes Spiel wobei die Geschichte mit dem Vater schon nach drei Sekunden klar ist bzw. wird.

D.h. ich hab das Spiel nicht weit gespielt, bis zu dem Punkt wo man fliehen soll, aber ich hab ein nerviges Problem: das Spiel lässt beim Starten in unregelmäßigen Abständen meinen PC neustarten. Wenn ich erstmal im Spiel bin, läuft es super stabil und meistens auch mit 60fps auf Ultra, wobei es aber manchmal zu Framedrops kommt.

Aber er lädt die Introvideos und kurz bevor es ins Hauptmenü geht, startet dann knallhart der PC neu & ich hab keine Ahnung warum. Belastungstest mit Prime95 und Furmark laufen über Stunden ohne Probleme, andere Spiele laufen stabil.  

An sich ist es ein interessantes Spiel, vor allem wenn man es optisch noch etwas aufwertet mit ReShade und dezenten, aber sehr schönen Presets.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kingdom Come Deliverance ... interessantes Spiel wobei die Geschichte mit dem Vater schon nach drei Sekunden klar ist bzw. wird.
> 
> D.h. ich hab das Spiel nicht weit gespielt, bis zu dem Punkt wo man fliehen soll, aber ich hab ein nerviges Problem: das Spiel lässt beim Starten in unregelmäßigen Abständen meinen PC neustarten. Wenn ich erstmal im Spiel bin, läuft es super stabil und meistens auch mit 60fps auf Ultra, wobei es aber manchmal zu Framedrops kommt.
> 
> ...



Reduzier die Ultra-Settings auf  Sehr Hoch bzw. Hoch; man merkt die optischen Veränderungen kaum, aber das Spiel läuft danach nicht nur einen Ticken schneller, sondern v. a. auch stabiler. Ich hatte anfangs auch alles bis zum Anschlag aufgedreht; in den meisten Dörfern und der Wildnis ist das auch für die GTX 1070 kein Problem (bei FullHD), aber in den größeren Siedlungen brach mir die Framerate dann doch zu stark ein und ich hatte auch einen Crash.

Nachdem ich runtergeregelt habe, läuft's butterweich (von gelegentlichen kurzen Nachladerucklern einmal abgesehen) und anscheinend stabil - seit 20 Stunden crashfrei.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2018)

Das Spiel selbst läuft ja, bislang, flüssig und stabil, aber ich werd das mal testen ... vor allem hab ich gestern kurz vor'm zu Bett gehen GeForce Exp. angeschmissen wg. neuem Treiber und wollte mir anschauen welche Einstellungen hier empfohlen werden: Sichtweite bzw. die drei entsprechenden Regler auf 5%.

WTF? 

Dachte ich gehöre mit meiner 1080 zur absoluten Her ... äh ... Masterrace?!  

Was aber die Abstürze betrifft, ich hab gestern mal ein 4P Video mit dem Luibl oder wie auch immer gesehen wo er sich ausgekotzt hat das gerade die PS4 wohl richtig, richtig häufig abstürzen soll.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was aber die Abstürze betrifft, ich hab gestern mal ein 4P Video mit dem Luibl oder wie auch immer gesehen wo er sich ausgekotzt hat das gerade die PS4 wohl richtig, richtig häufig abstürzen soll.



Die Leute, die sich wohl hauptsächlich über das Spiel (sicherlich nicht ganz zu unrecht) aufregen, sind die PS4-Besitzer. Die PC-Version läuft *eigentlich* recht sauber, zumindest nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die Leute, die sich wohl hauptsächlich über das Spiel (sicherlich nicht ganz zu unrecht) aufregen, sind die PS4-Besitzer. Die PC-Version läuft *eigentlich* recht sauber, zumindest nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen.



Ich hatte bis jetzt nur einen Absturz vom Spiel als ich versucht hab eine Tastenzuordnung in den Optionen zu ändern. 
Ansonsten "nur" Probleme mit zu spät ladenden Texturen, Clipping Fehler, an Treppen hängen bleiben usw.

Wirkt insgesamt leider wie eine Alpha Version die doch ein Jahr Bugfixing gebraucht hätte. Vor allem die kaputten Mini Games stören extrem. 
Taschendiebstahl scheint reine Willkür zu sein, oder warum werde ich beim Training manchal schon nach 0,5 Sek. erwischt?
Schlösser knacken kann ich nur mit Tastatur, mit dem PS4 Controller kann ich das komplett vergessen. 

Und auch mit dem Kampfsystem komm ich bisher nicht wirklich zurecht. Schon klar dass das viel Übung braucht, aber aktuell bekomm ich eigentlich überall nur aufs Maul.
Hab das Gefühl das Spiel bestraft mich schon wenn ich nur zum Pilze sammeln aufbreche.  Werd ich doch glatt im Wald von einem Wildhüter halb tot geprügelt nur weil ich es gewagt habe seinen Wald zu betreten. 
Der Müller ruft während dem Training für Taschendiebstahl plötzlich die Stadtwache weil ich versucht hätte ihn auszurauben.  Diese dreckige Ratte!

Und dann geht noch über eine Stunde Missionsfortschritt (90% Wegzeit) flöten weil mich im Wald ein paar Kumanen vom Pferd wichsen und abstechen.  
Ja, das ist schon sehr gut.


----------



## Zybba (19. Februar 2018)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Und dann geht noch über eine Stunde Missionsfortschritt (90% Wegzeit) flöten weil mich im Wald ein paar Kumanen vom Pferd wichsen und abstechen.


Es gibt eine Mod, die freies Speichern ermöglicht.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2018)

... wobei ich noch eine Sache erwähnen muss bzgl. KCD: mich nerven die vorberechneten Zwischensequenzen. Nicht weil die nicht gut gemacht sind, nein, sondern weil es mich stört wenn mein Charakter andere Kleidung trägt, diese aber in den vorberechneten Sequenzen natürlich nicht berücksichtigt wird.



Details, mag stimmen ... aber sowas reißt mich dann ein wenig raus.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2018)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wirkt insgesamt leider wie eine Alpha Version die doch ein Jahr Bugfixing gebraucht hätte.



Hast Du schon mal eine Alphaversion gespielt? Und ja, von KC hatte ich die Alpha. 



> Vor allem die kaputten Mini Games stören extrem.
> Taschendiebstahl scheint reine Willkür zu sein, oder warum werde ich beim Training manchal schon nach 0,5 Sek. erwischt?
> Schlösser knacken kann ich nur mit Tastatur, mit dem PS4 Controller kann ich das komplett vergessen.



Das Problem ist, dass die Minigames nur scheinbar von den eigenen Skills abhängig sind, sondern vielmehr von den Skills der Spielfigur. Man sollte also am Anfang nur sehr leichte Schlösser knacken und Taschendiebstahl nur bei betrunkenen oder schlafenden Personen versuchen. Dann klappt's eigentlich problemlos. Als Orientierung: Jede Fertigkeit, in der der Level <5 ist, gilt als schlecht; erst ab 5+ gilt man als "durchschnittlich" erfahren (10-15 ist dann Experte, 15-20 Meister). 



> Und auch mit dem Kampfsystem komm ich bisher nicht wirklich zurecht. Schon klar dass das viel Übung braucht, aber aktuell bekomm ich eigentlich überall nur aufs Maul.
> Hab das Gefühl das Spiel bestraft mich schon wenn ich nur zum Pilze sammeln aufbreche.  Werd ich doch glatt im Wald von einem Wildhüter halb tot geprügelt nur weil ich es gewagt habe seinen Wald zu betreten.
> Der Müller ruft während dem Training für Taschendiebstahl plötzlich die Stadtwache weil ich versucht hätte ihn auszurauben.  Diese dreckige Ratte!



Ich habe eher das Problem, dass das Spiel mittlerweile zu leicht ist. Ab Level 10+ in Kampf/Schwert bist Du so mächtig, dass Du JEDEN Gegner (auch Gruppen) mit wenigen Hieben umhaust. 
Der Müller übrigens fängt dann an zu schreien, wenn Theresa um die Ecke kommt - die wandert an der Stelle, wo man Taschendiebstahl übt, gelegentlich vorbei. Ich halte das durchaus für konsistent, Theresa weiß ja nichts von den "Nebenerwerbstätigkeiten" ihres Onkels, also spielt er ihr den rechtschaffenen Bürger vor. 



> Und dann geht noch über eine Stunde Missionsfortschritt (90% Wegzeit) flöten weil mich im Wald ein paar Kumanen vom Pferd wichsen und abstechen.
> Ja, das ist schon sehr gut.



Ich nehme an, Du hast noch sehr wenig Geld, oder? Später schwimmst Du darin und es ist kein Problem, sich "Speicherschnäpse" zu kaufen bzw. diese selbst herzustellen; ich habe mittlerweile ein paar Dutzend. 

Tipp zum Geldverdienen: WILDERN, aber auf die Wildhüter aufpassen.  Ein einziger Hirsch bringt für den Anfang schon obszön viel Fleisch (=Geld); nach einem kleinen "Jagdausflug" war ich immer so um knappe 2000G reicher... 

Weiterer Tipp: Das Fleisch so schnell wie möglich an einem Lagerfeuer (an der Feuerstelle, nicht im Topf!) braten, erstens hält es dann länger und zweitens gilt es dann nicht mehr als gestohlen, insofern gibt's beim etwaigen Filzen dann keine Probleme mit der Obrigkeit. 

Oder man spezialisiert sich auf nächtliche Aktivitäten und räumt die Truhen der reichen Bürger in Rattay leer (eine Diebestour, Klamotten und Schmuck im Wert von ca. 5k eingesackt).

Wenn Du aber komplett ehrlich und ehrbar spielen willst, dann solltest Du bei Hauptmann Bernhard erst einmal ein wenig Kampftraining machen und danach auf seine Kopfgeldmissionen gehen; die Belohnung ist "nett", aber der Profit, den Du mit der Ausrüstung der toten Banditen machst, ist enorm. 

Oder Du lernst so schnell wie möglich Alchemie und verkaufst die Tränke...oder Du schießt Vogelnester von den Bäumen, in vielen ist was Wertvolles versteckt.

EDIT: @Rabowke: Andere Kleidung? Ernsthaft? Bei so ziemlich jeder Cutscene in Ingame-Grafik trägt Heinrich doch seine aktuelle Kleidung/Rüstung. Einzig die Darstellung des Helms/Kopfbedeckung wird deaktiviert...
Die einzige längere Sequenz, wo es nicht gepasst hat, war die eigentliche Startsequenz nach dem Tutorial, in der 



Spoiler



Theresa den verletzten Heinrich mit dem Wagen nach Rattay zur Mühle ihres Onkels bringt


...


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2018)

... glaub die Bremse hat sich wirklich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt!


----------



## McDrake (19. Februar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wobei ich noch eine Sache erwähnen muss bzgl. KCD: mich nerven die vorberechneten Zwischensequenzen. Nicht weil die nicht gut gemacht sind, nein, sondern weil es mich stört wenn mein Charakter andere Kleidung trägt, diese aber in den vorberechneten Sequenzen natürlich nicht berücksichtigt wird.
> 
> 
> 
> Details, mag stimmen ... aber sowas reißt mich dann ein wenig raus.


Urgs. Das ist aber wirklich unschön. Das sind ja Dinge, welche andere, ältere Spiele besser machen. 
Sowas ist doch grade bei einem Game, welches mit Realismus eine einzigartige Atmosphäre schaft, eigentlich ein "No go".


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... glaub die Bremse hat sich wirklich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt!



Hat er. 

Und mein "Hauptproblem" ist mittlerweile, dass ich das Spiel als viel zu leicht empfinde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht meine eigene Aufnahme, aber ich habe das auch so ähnlich hinbekommen. Mein Heinrich fühlt sich mittlerweile mehr wie ein Jedimeister mit einem Lichtschwert an...


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]
> EDIT: @Rabowke: Andere Kleidung? Ernsthaft? Bei so ziemlich jeder Cutscene in Ingame-Grafik trägt Heinrich doch seine aktuelle Kleidung/Rüstung. Einzig die Darstellung des Helms/Kopfbedeckung wird deaktiviert...[...]


Ich rede von den vorberechneten Zwischensequenzen, vor allem in der ersten Stadt, was du immer Tutorial nennst, gibt es eine Menge davon & hier stört mich das eben.

Wenn das Spiel später deutlich weniger davon hat und mehr echte Ingame-Sequenzen, um so besser ... kann ich ja nicht wissen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Februar 2018)

Immernoch stark beschäftigt in *CIV VI*, da werden wohl noch ein paar Stündchen vergehen bis ich wirklich alles aus dem Addon gesehen und auch ausprobiert habe. 

Das wechselt sich aber nun auch mit *Rise of Industry* ab, das Spiel verspricht wirklich Tiefe, so weitreichende Produktionsketten habe ich schon lange nicht mehr managen müssen. 
Das Ganze mag im UI vielleicht etwas sperrig wirken und das viele Mikromanagement könnte man ruhig entschlacken. Doch seine Transportunternehmen für die idealen Wege einzuteilen, macht schon immens Spaß. 
Auch wenn es im Transportgeschäft noch zu einzelnen Fehlern kommt, da muss eine Prioritätenliste her oder generell die Verteilung von der Grundressource Wasser nicht durch Lastwagen erfolgen. 
Es sitzen oft Betriebe gänzlich ohne da, wo bei anderen das Lager überquillt.
Dennoch für den Early Access läuft alles sehr rund und ich kann es nur empfehlen, wer Lust auf eine solch kleine aber feine WiSim hat.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (20. Februar 2018)

Da ich leider keine Kingdom Come Deliverance CE mehr bekommen habe und das noch verdauen muss, tröste ich mich gerade mit *Crossing Souls*.


----------



## Chemenu (21. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hat er.
> 
> Und mein "Hauptproblem" ist mittlerweile, dass ich das Spiel als viel zu leicht empfinde:
> 
> ...



Frage an den Profi: Wie trainiere ich am besten Schwertkampf? 
Ich hab inzwischen 30 Spielstunden auf dem Buckel und bin immer noch ein kleiner Lurch der nichts kann und von jedem dahergelaufenen Banditen auf's Maul bekommt.  
Es muss doch  irgendwo eine Möglichkeit geben Schwertkampf zu trainieren? Die Grundausbildung von Bernard bringt einem ja nicht viel. Ich würde ja gerne in den Wäldern Kumanen jagen, aber daran brauch ich gar nicht denken.
Wenn ich die sehe hilft nur Pebbles die Sporen zu geben. Ich kann nicht mal einen Kumanen im Schwertkampf besiegen. Die packen Kombos aus die ich nicht wirklich parieren kann. Und meine Angriffe sind so langsam und kraftlos, das beeindruckt höchstens pensionierte Zubderdirnen...  
Es muss ja auch irgendwo schwächere Gegner geben, oder? Ich hab das Gefühl ich hab irgendwas verpasst oder versteh das Spiel einfach nicht.

Achja, ich benutze das "Nadel" Schwert. Ich hab noch nicht die erforderlichen Fertigkeiten dafür (Stärke und Agilität), aber das gilt für so ziemlich jedes Schwert das ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2018)

Chemenu schrieb:


> [...]bin immer noch ein kleiner Lurch der nichts kann und von jedem dahergelaufenen Banditen auf's Maul bekommt.  [...]


slb79 ... bist du es? 





> [...]


Bremse meinte doch Trainer aufsuchen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> slb79 ... bist du es?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich lebe nicht in Berlin, ich kenne solche Probleme nicht.  



Spoiler



P.S. Arsch! 






Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2018)

@slb79
Ich hoffe dir ist bewusst, dass das es nur ein Spass ist?!


----------



## Chemenu (21. Februar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bremse meinte doch Trainer aufsuchen.



Ja das habe ich ja schon. Aber nach den Grundlagen bringt der einem erst wieder ab Stufe 5 was bei. Ich bin jetzt Stufe 3 oder 4. 
Ich kann doch nicht dauernd alte Weiber verdreschen nur um Stärke und Schwertkampf zu trainieren!?
Es gibt ja diese Übungsplätze bei den Städten, ich versteh nur nicht ob und wie ich die nutzen könnte. Da ist ja nie jemand zum trainieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2018)

Nebenbei, gestern wieder ein Paar Stunden an "XCOM" hängen geblieben. Und so langsam fange ich an das Spiel richtig zu lieben. 

Stand kurz davor 2, wenn nicht gar drei Länder im Panikfieber zu verlieren. Dann kommt passenderweise eine Story-Mission wo ich das erste Mal auf diese Psi-Sektoiden treffe.
Mission natürlich erfolgreich über die Bühne gebracht - und siehe da, die betroffenen Länder hatten sich wieder beruhigt. Ein erhabener Moment. Der Geschmack des Sieges, die knappe Wendung der Gefahrenlage... Köstlich! 

Bisher ist nur Russland hopps gegangen, aber gut, da war wirklich nix zu machen. Den Rest hab ich dafür gut um Griff. 



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> @slb79
> Ich hoffe dir ist bewusst, dass das es nur ein Spass ist?!


Dir ist bewusst das ich mit anschließendem Kicher-Smilie geantwortet hab... Nicht? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2018)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich kann doch nicht dauernd alte Weiber verdreschen nur um Stärke und Schwertkampf zu trainieren!?


LOL

Was bist du denn für ein Ritter? Hast du denn gar keine Ehre? [emoji23] 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2018)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich ja schon. Aber nach den Grundlagen bringt der einem erst wieder ab Stufe 5 was bei. Ich bin jetzt Stufe 3 oder 4.
> Ich kann doch nicht dauernd alte Weiber verdreschen nur um Stärke und Schwertkampf zu trainieren!?
> Es gibt ja diese Übungsplätze bei den Städten, ich versteh nur nicht ob und wie ich die nutzen könnte. Da ist ja nie jemand zum trainieren.


Soweit bin ich leider noch nicht, aber ...

- gibt es Trainingspuppen?
- vllt. die Tageszeit beachten?

Aber so oder so kann dir hier wohl echt nur @Spassbremse weiterhelfen, der alte Mittelalter- & KCD-Freak der!


----------



## Chemenu (21. Februar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Soweit bin ich leider noch nicht, aber ...
> 
> - gibt es Trainingspuppen?


Verwechselst Du gerade das mittelalterliche Böhmen mit Deinem Büro? 



> - vllt. die Tageszeit beachten?
> 
> Aber so oder so kann dir hier wohl echt nur @Spassbremse weiterhelfen, der alte Mittelalter- & KCD-Freak der!



Ich war da schon zu allen Tageszeiten. Das faule Pack kriecht ja auch erst so gegen 8, 9 Uhr aus dem Bett und verzieht sich dann lange vor Sonnenuntergang schon wieder in die nächste Schänke. 
Eigentlich genau mein realer Tagesrythmus.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Februar 2018)

@Chemenu:

Doch, Captain Bernard steht vor der Hauptquest in Neuhof und auch danach täglich am Übungsplatz vor den Toren Rattays und bietet nicht nur kostenpflichtige Lehrstunden, sondern auch freies Training mit JEDER Nahkampfwaffe an.

Einfach einmal eine halbe Stunde Echtzeit ins Sparring investieren und schon bist Du der neue Schwertmeister. 

EDIT: Hast Du überhaupt schon alle Techniken freigeschaltet? Also bspw. Riposte?


----------



## Chemenu (21. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> @Chemenu:
> 
> Doch, Captain Bernard steht vor der Hauptquest in Neuhof und auch danach täglich am Übungsplatz vor den Toren Rattays und bietet nicht nur kostenpflichtige Lehrstunden, sondern auch freies Training mit JEDER Nahkampfwaffe an.
> 
> ...



Die Neuhof Quest ist noch aktiv bei mir, das wird wohl das Problem sein. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher dass ich davor nicht die Möglichkeit hatte freies Training auszuwählen. 
Dann mach ich erst mal die Neuhof Quest fertig und versuche es danach nochmal. 

Techniken habe ich erst eine freigeschaltet. Wie gesagt, ich hatte ja keine Möglichkeit mehr zu trainieren. Von Neuhof wird man ja erst mal nach Uschitze geschickt, da hing ich dann ziemlich lange fest . 
Saufen mit dem Pfaffen ist natürlich auch wichtiger als Schwertkampftraining.


----------



## McDrake (21. Februar 2018)

Nachdem ich vom Planeten 4546B weg kam (Subnautica) und mal einem ziemlich sympathischen Geist in Witcher 3 (Hearts of Stone) geholfen habe, verschlug es mich mal wieder ins All.
Elite: Dangerous

Ich bin grade in den letzten Seiten von Elite : Premonition bin und da das Thema der Thargoiden ein zentrales Thema ist, bzw das Finden und die sten Kontakte, zog es mich in die Plejaden. Also Kurs nach MAIA. Da angekommen, dockte ich erstmal an der leicht angeschlagenen Station "Obsidian Orbital" an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich meinem Kampfrang bissl hochbringen wollte, nahm ich auch ein paar leichte Aufträge in der Richtung an.
Hab da sogar ein paar Abschüsse mit einem Wingman gemacht. bis ich da allerdings im Geschwader war, klickte ich aus Versehen auf einen falschen Knopf und ich befand mich in einem Multicrew-Schiff....
Danach ging aber flott weiter und man erledigte zu zweit immerhin stärkere Gegner.
So langsam finde ich mich auch im Kampf zurecht, habe ich das Gefühl.
Ok, hier hatte ich so meine Bedenken, was den Abschuss angeht... Aber Auftrag ist Auftrag... und Pirat ist Pirat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Antwort war dann: Du kämpfst wie eine Kuh!

Per Zufall liegt auch grade eine Megaschiff im System "vor Anker", die "The Gnosis". Das kann man sich natürlich nicht entgehen lassen.
Also gleich einen auf Tourist gemacht und  hingeflogen um ein paar Selfies zu knipsen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, das Teil (Gnosis) ist so, gross, dass man meine Python nicht sieht. Warum kommen mir bei dieser Formulierung komische Gedanken?

Ganz nach Deichkind: Das Niveau heute low
So, AUS!


----------



## MichaelG (21. Februar 2018)

Nicht direkt Spiel: Aktuell beschäftige ich mich mit dem Entdeckungsmodus in AC: Origins. Der ist wirklich extrem gut gelungen! Das hätte ich mir bereits in den Vorgängerteilen in ähnlicher Art und Weise gewünscht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Februar 2018)

Ich spiel mal wieder *Dragon Age: Inquisition*.
Der fünfte Durchgang inzwischen. 
Diesmal mit einer Zwergenschurkin (Bogen), die sich langsam vom Charta-Bandit zu einer seriösen Geschäftsfrau entwickelt. 
25 Stunden stehen schon wieder auf der Uhr und ich bin begeistert wie eh und je.
Gerade in Redcliffe Castle angekommen, einem Teil des Spiels wo eines meiner Lieblingsstücke aus dem OST des Hauptspiels läuft.


----------



## MrFob (21. Februar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich spiel mal wieder *Dragon Age: Inquisition*.
> Der fünfte Durchgang inzwischen.
> Diesmal mit einer Zwergenschurkin (Bogen), die sich langsam vom Charta-Bandit zu einer seriösen Geschäftsfrau entwickelt.
> 25 Stunden stehen schon wieder auf der Uhr und ich bin begeistert wie eh und je.
> Gerade in Redcliffe Castle angekommen, einem Teil des Spiels wo eines meiner Lieblingsstücke aus dem OST des Hauptspiels läuft.



Ha, spiele ich auch gerade mal wieder (allerdings erst mein zweiter ernsthafter Durchgang).
Ich sipele eine menschliche Bogenschuetzin, die sehr glaeubig und Chantry-treu ist und sich tatsaechlich fuer die Auserwaehlte Andrastes haelt.


Spoiler



Und deshalb hat sie sich natuerlich auch auf die Seite der Templer geschlagen. Ausserdem renne ich fast nur mit meinen Chantry-treuen Gefaehrten Casandra, Blackwall und Vivienne rum


Auch wenn ich dem Spiel nicht die Perfektion unterstellen kann, die Du darin siehst habe ich doch sehr viel Spass. Ist mein erster Durchgang mit DLCs und es ist cool, dass man jetzt Ruestungen faerben kann. Meine gesamte Inquisition laeuft ein Weiss und Gold oder Weiss und Silber rum, was ziemlich cool aussieht, muss ich schon sagen (ja, in Rollenspielen bin ich - ganz anders wie im echten Leben - ziemlich Modebewusst  ). Werde mal schauen, ob ich heut Abend ein paar Screenshots machen kann.

Und jo, die Musik ist ziemlich gut (ich mag vor allem das main Theme).


----------



## McDrake (21. Februar 2018)

Den Soundtrack höre ich mir auch immer wieder gerne an


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Februar 2018)

Nähe mich bei *XCOM - Enemy Unknown* langsam der 30 Stunden-Marke (abzüglich des abgebrochenen Erstversuchs werden es für die momentane Kampagne wohl eher 24 Stunden sein). Und die Lust ist ungebrochen. Selbst angesichts der Tatsache dass sich die Maps langsam zu wiederholen neigen. Hatte schon das eine oder andere Dorf/abgeschossene Alienschiff das mir leichte Deja-Vu-Momente bescherte.

Mal ne allgemeine Frage: Bringt es überhaupt was verschiedene Alienarten einzufangen und zu verhören? Bisher musste ich das vielleicht 2 oder 3 mal machen, weil es als Ziel vorgegeben war. Bin mir nicht sicher ob es in den Random-Missionen überhaupt lohnt den Pulsbogen einzusetzen.


----------



## Zybba (23. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal ne allgemeine Frage: Bringt es überhaupt was verschiedene Alienarten einzufangen und zu verhören?


Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher.
Kann man dadurch nicht auch neue Technologien freischalten?


----------



## MrFob (23. Februar 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher.
> Kann man dadurch nicht auch neue Technologien freischalten?



Jo, wenn ich mich recht erinnere bekommt man fuer jede Alienspezies, die man faengt etwas. Man sollte also schon versuchen, jede Art einmal zu fangen.


Ich bin uebrigens immer noch mit der Inquisition unterwegs. Habe es sogar mal geschafft ein paar Screenshots zu machen. 


Spoiler



In der Wueste mit Strout:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim einnehmen von Adamant Fortress:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (23. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> @Chemenu:
> 
> Doch, Captain Bernard steht vor der Hauptquest in Neuhof und auch danach täglich am Übungsplatz vor den Toren Rattays und bietet nicht nur kostenpflichtige Lehrstunden, sondern auch freies Training mit JEDER Nahkampfwaffe an.
> 
> ...



Also meine Probleme haben sich damit gänzlich erledigt. Das Hochleveln geht ja super schnell wenn man mit Bernard trainiert. Spielt sich schon ganz anders mit Stärke und Schwert auf Level 10+.


----------



## Zybba (24. Februar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich bin uebrigens immer noch mit der Inquisition unterwegs. Habe es sogar mal geschafft ein paar Screenshots zu machen.


Deine Recken sehen ziemlich schnieke aus mit ihren Uniformen!

Ist das Färben von Kleidung in dem Spiel nicht ein relativ gold-/ressourcenaufwendiger Prozess?
Oder habe ich einfach nur Destiny 2 im Hinterkopf?... ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Februar 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ist das Färben von Kleidung in dem Spiel nicht ein relativ gold-/ressourcenaufwendiger Prozess?



Nein, man braucht im Grunde nur eine Einheit jeder Ressource, um alle Farben zur Auswahl zu haben.


----------



## Chemenu (24. Februar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich bin uebrigens immer noch mit der Inquisition unterwegs. Habe es sogar mal geschafft ein paar Screenshots zu machen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ist die Rüstung nun weiß/gold oder blau/schwarz?


----------



## Bast3l (26. Februar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ha, spiele ich auch gerade mal wieder (allerdings erst mein zweiter ernsthafter Durchgang).
> Ich sipele eine menschliche Bogenschuetzin, die sehr glaeubig und Chantry-treu ist und sich tatsaechlich fuer die Auserwaehlte Andrastes haelt.
> 
> 
> ...



Dank euch zwein hab ich es mir (nachdem ich schon einige Male kurz davor war) auch gekauft und am Wochenende begonnen, Elfenmagierin. Gefällt mir super bis jetzt v.a. die mMn gute Controllersteuerung (haut mich  ). 

Frage: Sollte ich mir den DLC auch gleich holen? wie ist der eingebunden?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Februar 2018)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Frage: Sollte ich mir den DLC auch gleich holen? wie ist der eingebunden?



Jaws of Hakkon und Descent sind direkt in das Spiel integriert und können daher auch vor dem Ende des Hauptspiels gespielt werde.
Würde ich auch entsprechend empfehlen.
Trespasser stellt den Abschluss des Spiels dar und kann erst nach dem Finale gespielt werden.


----------



## Booman90 (26. Februar 2018)

Habe mal am Wochende, nach einem Jahr, wieder in *For Honor* reingeschaut. Ich muss sagen, es hat sich gut gemausert. Die dedizierten Server merkt im Spiel sofort. Super Verbindung und bis jzz keine Verbindungsabbrüche, allerdings kommt es nach dem Spiel, also in der Lobby mit den anderen Spielern, häufig zu Verbindungsabbrüche, was sehr schade ist. Reingekommen bin ich auch relativ leicht, klar ich musste das gesamte Tutorial nochmal spielen, um die Steuerung nochmal aufzufrischen, aber ich wurde nicht, wie ich vorher vermutet habe, nur gegen Übercracks gemacht, sondern relativ oft gegen Spieler mit gleichem Skill. 
Ich denke aber mal, dass *For Honor* sehr schnell wieder weichen wird, wenn diesen Mittwoch der Arena Modus in *Gwent*,  sowie die Pre-Order Beta zu *Warhammer Vermintide 2* erscheint.


----------



## Bast3l (26. Februar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Jaws of Hakkon und Descent sind direkt in das Spiel integriert und können daher auch vor dem Ende des Hauptspiels gespielt werde.
> Würde ich auch entsprechend empfehlen.
> Trespasser stellt den Abschluss des Spiels dar und kann erst nach dem Finale gespielt werden.



Danke, werde ich so machen !


----------



## MrFob (26. Februar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Jaws of Hakkon und Descent sind direkt in das Spiel integriert und können daher auch vor dem Ende des Hauptspiels gespielt werde.
> Würde ich auch entsprechend empfehlen.
> Trespasser stellt den Abschluss des Spiels dar und kann erst nach dem Finale gespielt werden.



Wie gesagt, ich habe die DLCs noch nie gespielt aber ich habe mal in ein paar Foren geschaut, wann die DLCs Story-maessig am meisten Sinn ergeben. Die meisten Leute meinten, sie wuerden die DLCs alle erst lieber nach dem Ende der Hauptstory spielen, da es ja wohl doch sehr unabhaengige Geschichten sind und diese sonst die (eh schon recht gestreckte) Hauptstory verwaessern/pausieren wuerden.


Spoiler



Der Ansatz gefaellt mir auf den ersten Blick eigentlich auch ganz gut, da soweit ich weiss Tresspasser ja ein paar Jahre nach der Hauptstory spielt und die anderen DLCs dann vielleicht ein bisschen so rueberkommen, als waeren das Dinge, die die Inquisition zwischen dem Sieg ueber Coryphius und Tresspasser gemacht hat.


Kann man die DLCs denn noch zwischen dem ENde der Hauptstory und Tresspasser spielen? Also kommt man nochmal zum war table zurueck oder leitet das Finale direkt in Tresspasser ueber?

@Bast3l: Viel Spass!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Februar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Kann man die DLCs denn noch zwischen dem ENde der Hauptstory und Tresspasser spielen?



Ja, kann man.
Nach dem Finale landet man einfach wieder in Skyhold und kann dann die komplette Spielwelt weiter nutzen.
Man kann dann auch noch anderen Nebenkram machen, den man vorher vielleicht nicht gemacht hat.
Erst sobald man Trespasser am Wartable startet, wird alles andere nicht mehr zugänglich.

Und ja, ich kann auch diesen Ansatz mit den DLCs nach dem Finale nachvollziehen.
Ist auf jeden Fall auch interessant, weil sich Dialoge dann auch entsprechend ändern je nachdem ob der Endboss schon besiegt ist oder nicht.


----------



## MrFob (26. Februar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, kann man.
> Nach dem Finale landet man einfach wieder in Skyhold und kann dann die komplette Spielwelt weiter nutzen.
> Man kann dann auch noch anderen Nebenkram machen, den man vorher vielleicht nicht gemacht hat.
> Erst sobald man Trespasser am Wartable startet, wird alles andere nicht mehr zugänglich.
> ...



Cool. Ich denke, so werde ich es dann mal ausprobieren.


Spoiler



Bin eh gerade nur noch dabei, die Exalted Plains und Emprise du Lion fertig zu erkunden und dann wird es aber auch Zeit fuer die Arbor Wilds um Coryphius nachzustellen. Habe am Wochenede die Quest im Winterpalast gemacht. mMn der Hoehepunkt des Spiels. Bei der Quest haben sie echt alle Register gezogen, was Komplexitaet, Story und Praesentation angeht.


----------



## Bast3l (27. Februar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> @Bast3l: Viel Spass!



Danke!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2018)

*XCOM - Enemy Unknown*

Uuuuuunnnnd - fertig! 30 Stunden hab ich mir bis zur Weltenrettung Zeit gelassen.

Fazit:
Bin nun zum SEHR späten Fan geworden. Hat mir irre gut gefallen. So gut dass ich mir schon vor Tagen die Retail von *XCOM 2* für nen Zehner einfach mal geschnappt hab. Bot sich ja an als ich es vergangenen Samstag im örtlichen Elektrofachmarkt erspähte. 
Kompliment an Firaxis, hätte nicht gedacht dass mich der Ruf des bockschweren Erbes weniger abschreckt als befürchtet.

Vor *XCOM 2* wäre ja eigentlich noch *Enemy Within *fällig... Wobei, MUSS man das zwingend gespielt haben ehe man mit dem echten Sequel beginnt? Verpasst man sonst storymäßig was? 

Mit ein wenig Zeitabstand werde ich mich wieder fieses Aliengesochs stellen... Jetzt muss wieder was anderes her.


----------



## MrFob (27. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *XCOM - Enemy Unknown*
> 
> Uuuuuunnnnd - fertig! 30 Stunden hab ich mir bis zur Weltenrettung Zeit gelassen.
> 
> ...



Huch! Wie hast du es denn geschafft XCOM jetzt noch ohne Enemy Within zu spilen?
Egal, auf jeden Fall integriert sich Enemy Within ja direkt ins Huaptspiel. Du muesstest also die Kampagne nochmal neu starten, damit du EW richtig mitbekommst. Das waere schon nochmal ein ganz schoenes Commitment. Ich habe XCOM nur mit EW gespielt, kann dir also jetzt nicht zu 100% sagen, wie viel das ausmacht, aber da ich ungefaehr weiss, welche Inhalte zu EW gehoerten wuerde ich sagen, deswegen jetzt das ganze Ding nachmal von vorne anfangen wuerde ich direkt nicht. Ich wuerde es eher so machen, wenn du vielleicht in 1-2 Jahren mal wieder Bock drauf hast, dann besorg dir EW bevor du wieder damit anfaengst. Die neuen Einheiten sind auf jeden Fall gut und die Nebenhandlung ist auch ganz nett, wenn auch nicht unbedingt noetig.

Ob EW fuer Teil 2 wichtig ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich XCOM 2 selbst noch nicht gespielt habe, ich meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass man fuer Teil 2 eh kaum Vorkenntnisse aus Teil 1 braucht, sollte also in der Hinsicht kein Problem sein.

Bei Teil 2 und War of the Chosen ist es uebrigens genauso soweit ich weiss. Da muesstest du dir vielleicht ueberlegen, ob du dir nicht noch WotC besorgst, bevor du anfaengst.


----------



## Zybba (28. Februar 2018)

Freut mich auf jeden Fall, dass dir XCOM so zugesagt hat!
Ich bin auch erst seit der Neuauflage Fan der Reihe.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vor *XCOM 2* wäre ja eigentlich noch *Enemy Within *fällig... Wobei, MUSS man das zwingend gespielt haben ehe man mit dem echten Sequel beginnt? Verpasst man sonst storymäßig was?


Nein.
Der zweite Teil setzt eh mit einer anderen Prämisse neu an.

An sich finde ich ihn in fast allen Belangen besser als den ersten.
Allerdings sorgen die zufallsgenerierten Level oft für eine gewisse Seelenlosigkeit.



MrFob schrieb:


> Bei Teil 2 und War of the Chosen ist es uebrigens genauso soweit ich weiss. Da muesstest du dir vielleicht ueberlegen, ob du dir nicht noch WotC besorgst, bevor du anfaengst.


Richtig.


@Sauerlandboy:
WotC bringt gegenüber dem Hautspiel viele Komfortfunktionen und auch viele neue Mechaniken.

Ich finde, dass WotC seinen Preis von 40€ wert ist.
Dafür kostet XCOM2 auf Steam immer noch 50€. Das ist in meinen Augen deutlich zu viel.

Man kann das Hauptspiel aber auch mit Mods über den Steam Community Workshop ordentlich modfizieren.
Oft bekommt man dann die gleichen Komfortoptionen wie mit dem Addon.
Falls du es dir holen solltest und ein paar gute Modempfehlungen willst, sag Bescheid.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Huch! Wie hast du es denn geschafft XCOM jetzt noch ohne Enemy Within zu spilen?


Tja, nun... Ich hatte nur das Hauptspiel. ^^
War ein geschenkter Key direkt hier aus dem Forenkreis.


> Egal, auf jeden Fall integriert sich Enemy Within ja direkt ins Huaptspiel. Du muesstest also die Kampagne nochmal neu starten, damit du EW richtig mitbekommst. Das waere schon nochmal ein ganz schoenes Commitment.


Oh... Nochmal von vorne? Direkt ansetzen geht nicht? 


> Ich habe XCOM nur mit EW gespielt, kann dir also jetzt nicht zu 100% sagen, wie viel das ausmacht, aber da ich ungefaehr weiss, welche Inhalte zu EW gehoerten wuerde ich sagen, deswegen jetzt das ganze Ding nachmal von vorne anfangen wuerde ich direkt nicht. Ich wuerde es eher so machen, wenn du vielleicht in 1-2 Jahren mal wieder Bock drauf hast, dann besorg dir EW bevor du wieder damit anfaengst. Die neuen Einheiten sind auf jeden Fall gut und die Nebenhandlung ist auch ganz nett, wenn auch nicht unbedingt noetig.


Werde einen zweiten Komplettdurchgang gewiss in Erwägung ziehen, nur nicht so bald. Vielleicht in ein Paar Monaten. 


> Ob EW fuer Teil 2 wichtig ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich XCOM 2 selbst noch nicht gespielt habe, ich meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass man fuer Teil 2 eh kaum Vorkenntnisse aus Teil 1 braucht, sollte also in der Hinsicht kein Problem sein.
> 
> Bei Teil 2 und War of the Chosen ist es uebrigens genauso soweit ich weiss. Da muesstest du dir vielleicht ueberlegen, ob du dir nicht noch WotC besorgst, bevor du anfaengst.


Gut, Retail liegt für die Zukunft bereit. Beim nächsten Sale werde ich WotC berücksichtigen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh... Nochmal von vorne? Direkt ansetzen geht nicht?



Das Add-on ist ja keine Verlängerung der Geschichte, sondern erweitert die vorhandene Kampagne.
Das gleiche gilt auch für das Add-on von XCOM 2.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nein.
> Der zweite Teil setzt eh mit einer anderen Prämisse neu an.
> 
> An sich finde ich ihn in fast allen Belangen besser als den ersten.
> Allerdings sorgen die zufallsgenerierten Level oft für eine gewisse Seelenlosigkeit.


Naja, widerum lässt sich so ein Wiederholungsmuster vermeiden. Wahrend der Kampagne sind mir mehrere Missionsmaps mindestens zweimal untergekommen.


> @Sauerlandboy:
> WotC bringt gegenüber dem Hautspiel viele Komfortfunktionen und auch viele neue Mechaniken.
> 
> Ich finde, dass WotC seinen Preis von 40€ wert ist.
> ...


Ist vermerkt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Add-on ist ja keine Verlängerung der Geschichte, sondern erweitert die vorhandene Kampagne.
> Das gleiche gilt auch für das Add-on von XCOM 2.


Naja, wenigstens weiss ich jetzt bescheid wenn irgendwann XCOM2 bei mir in den Startlöchern steht. Bei Teil 1 konnte ich vorher ja nicht ahnen dass es mich derart packen würde. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. März 2018)

Hab heute *République* begonnen. Höchst interessanter Titel. Die Story bewegt sich irgendwo zwischen "Fahrenheit 451" und "1984". Ein totalitärer Staat in welchem Weltliteratur verboten ist und sogar das reine Lesen derselben aufs Höchste bestraft wird. Und Protagonistin Hope muss man aus ihrer Haft befreien. Warum sie im Knast sitzt? Dreimal darf man raten... 

Sehr hübsche Unity-Grafik, superbe Sprachausgabe. Ein bisschen Schleichen, ein wenig Hacken, Objekte scannen bzw. sammeln, die Spielfigur via Überwachungskameras durch Räume lotsen... Ziemlich clevere Spielidee mit recht simpler Bedienung. Von der Umsetzung und Atmosphäre ausgesprochen gut. Da bleibe ich gerne am Ball.


----------



## LOX-TT (2. März 2018)

gestern wieder Shadows of the Colossus gestreamt, bis ich irgendwann nicht mehr weiterkam an einer Klippe





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ITv274Zg2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (2. März 2018)

*Elite Dangerous*

Nach dem Update wollte ich mal kurz reinschauen und hat mich dann durch einen ziemlich simplen (?) Move zum länger spielen verleitet.
Dadurch, dass Galnet-News jetzt vorgelesen werden, also im Prinzip ein Newssender sind, erfährt man bei längeren Flügen, was überhaupt so passiert im Universum. Das Ganze auch in Deutscher Sprache. 
Das ganze hört sich ab und zu ein wenig komisch an, wie man sichs von solchen Programmen halt noch gewohnt ist. Aber man versteht alles.
Man erfährt, welche Community-Ziele anstehen (natürlich inkl Hintergrundgeschichte), welche Stationen angegriffen wurden oder ganz allgemeine Hintergrundfinfos, wie zum Beispiel die Geschichte des Hyperraumantriebs.
Und da kam dann auch eine News zu neu entdeckten Stätten der Guardians. Also hab ich dann die schriftliche Abhandlung aufgerufen und die Koordinaten angeklickt. Daraufhin meine Asp gesattelt und los gings.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Storymissionen scheinen gut anzukommen, denn ich war bei einer dieser Strukturen nicht ganz alleine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(All die Lichtquellen kommen von Spielern).

Daneben gibts mehr Sachen/Gegenstände zu finden, welche man verkaufen kann und die Planeten sind abwechslungsreicher in der Farbgebung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das neue Schiff, die Cheftain habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Soll ja gut für Fights sein. Aber das ist noch immer nicht meine Spielweise 
Dafür kann man jetzt unter anderem auch Scanner verbessern bei den Engineers. Und dafür muss man nicht immer zu deren Basis fliegen.
Wenn ein Bauplan angepinnt ist, kann man die Verbesserung auch unterwegs bauen lassen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. März 2018)

Nach fast 80 Stunden Spielzeit hab ich Kingdom Come endlich durch. Zumindest die Story inkl. einigen Nebenquests. Das Ende schreit ja förmlich nach einer Fortsetzung.  Sobald der nächste Patch oder übernächste Patch raus ist, werd ich es mir nochmal geben und das Spiel komplettieren. 

Bis dahin vertreib ich mir nun die Zeit mit The Witcher 3 und später, wenn es released wurde, Ni No Kuni 2.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. März 2018)

Gestern den ganzen Abend *RaceRoom Racing Experience* gespielt. Seit ca. einer Woche gibt es ein kleines Programm namens Sim Racing System, das a la iRacing Rennen organisiert, Fahrer je nach Erfolg und Sicherheit (wie viele Rempler und Offtrack-Strafe) bewertet und je nach Talent zusammen mit ähnlich starken Fahrern auf einen Server schickt. Die Qualifikation dauert dabei immer 10 Minuten, das eigentliche Rennen dann 20 Minuten. Und ich muss sagen: Das System funktioniert bisher sehr gut. Hatte drei sehr schöne Rennen gestern und bin auch mit einigen interessanten Leuten auf einem Server gelandet (unter anderem Michel von P1TV und Billy Strange, der bis vor einigen Monaten bei Inside Simracing moderiert hat und früher Sprint Cars gefahren ist). Ich denke mal, da werde ich heute noch einige Rennen fahren. Viel besser, als die teilweise echt frustrierende Rempel-KI in RaceRoom.




McDrake schrieb:


> *Elite Dangerous*
> 
> Nach dem Update wollte ich mal kurz reinschauen und hat mich dann durch einen ziemlich simplen (?) Move zum länger spielen verleitet.
> Dadurch, dass Galnet-News jetzt vorgelesen werden, also im Prinzip ein Newssender sind, erfährt man bei längeren Flügen, was überhaupt so passiert im Universum. Das Ganze auch in Deutscher Sprache.



Das Feature finde ich auch toll. Das einzige was mich stört (auch wenn sich daran wohl nichts ändern lässt) sind die Namen von irgendwelchen Systemen, wo man in vielen Fällen einfach nicht raushören kann, wie's geschrieben wird. Wenn man sich dann denkt "Da muss ich hin!" weiß man einfach nicht, wonach man suchen muss. Wäre evtl. also noch nett, wenn irgendwo im Cockpit noch eine kleine Anzeige wäre, wo der Ort geschrieben stände, über den gerade geredet wird.


----------



## MichaelG (3. März 2018)

Aktuell nutze ich den Discovery-Modus von AC: Origins. Die Abdeckung der expliziten Teile der Stein-Statuen mit Muscheln finde ich echt albern (zumal man bei einigen mit Klick auf "weitere Informationen" ein Foto vom Original ohne Abdeckung sieht) . Diese Hysterie um die historischen Darstellungen von natürlichen Körperpartien ist echt albern. Die sieht man im Spiel ja auch ohne irgendwelche "Modifikationen". Hier wird eine Prüderie gefordert die schon echt unnormal ist. Es sind nur Steinstatuen die irgendwann vor hunderten Jahren so hergestellt worden sind. Das hat nichts mit Sexismus zu tun. Aber einige nutzen das als Aufhänger um ihre veralteten Moralvorstellungen durchzuprügeln und hier Parallelen zu Mee To zu ziehen, was damit gar nichts zu tun hat. Echt krude.

Der Entdeckungsmodus selbst ist aber Ubisoft richtig gut gelungen. Ein wirkliches Highlight des Spiels. Bin gerade in den Kapiteln zu den Pyramiden. Da werden wohl noch einige Stunden in dem Modus versinken.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. März 2018)

Da der Season-Pass grad im Sale ist (25% Rabatt) im PS-Store, hab ich mir den jetzt auch mal gegönnt und werde mich dann nächste Woche auch mal ins alte Ägypten stürzen mit Origin denk ich


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das Feature finde ich auch toll. Das einzige was mich stört (auch wenn sich daran wohl nichts ändern lässt) sind die Namen von irgendwelchen Systemen, wo man in vielen Fällen einfach nicht raushören kann, wie's geschrieben wird. Wenn man sich dann denkt "Da muss ich hin!" weiß man einfach nicht, wonach man suchen muss. Wäre evtl. also noch nett, wenn irgendwo im Cockpit noch eine kleine Anzeige wäre, wo der Ort geschrieben stände, über den gerade geredet wird.



Das lässt sich dich aber leicht machen. Jede News ist doch auch in schriftlicher Form im Schiff zu lesen (rechtes Panel). In der schriftlichen Form sind die entsprechenden Systeme sogar als separater Button, unterhalb der News anklickbar. Daraufhin wechselt man automatisch auf die Galaxie-Karte und das entsprechende System wird angezeigt. Dann kann man direkt nen Wegpunkt setzte.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. März 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das lässt sich dich aber leicht machen. Jede News ist doch auch in schriftlicher Form im Schiff zu lesen (rechtes Panel). In der schriftlichen Form sind die entsprechenden Systeme sogar als separater Button, unterhalb der News anklickbar. Daraufhin wechselt man automatisch auf die Galaxie-Karte und das entsprechende System wird angezeigt. Dann kann man direkt nen Wegpunkt setzte.



Da sieht man mal, wie gut ich das Spiel kenne  Ich hab einfach zu viele Zeitfresserspiele, da kommen manchmal einzelne ein wenig zu kurz. Werd's mir beim nächsten Mal mal anschauen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. März 2018)

*République Remastered*

Zwei von fünf Kapiteln geschafft. Bisher echt großartig. Die Story ist überaus tiefgehend und thematisiert Zensur, geistige Bevormundung und seltbsternannter "Vergiftung des Volkes", behandelt gar reale Beispiele von Kontroll-Staaten, ihren tyrannischen Anführern und Befürwortern (Lenin, Peron, ...).... Ab von vielen Scannen, Schleichen und Items-Auflesen ist das Spiel mit Tonnen von (bestens vertonten) Dialogen gefüllt die oftmals zum Nachdenken anregen. Inhaltlich also anspruchsvoller als man anfangs vermuten würde. 

Für nen kleinen Aufreger hat allerdings Kapitel 2 gesorgt:
Relativ kurz vorm Ende fror das Spiel an ein und derselben Stelle ein, nach schneller Recherche fand sich die Lösung beim Herabsetzen der Framerate auf 30( !!!). Naja, danach konnte man es wieder auf Maximum setzen, also eigentlich halb so wild. Trotzdem, ein ganz seltsamer Bug.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. März 2018)

Der Download der Bonusepisode von *Life is Strange - Before the Storm* hat gerade gestartet ... ich hoffe, ich komme heute noch dazu, damit anzufangen. Ansonsten wird das Dingen vermutlich morgen Abend in einem Zug durchgezockt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. März 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Der Download der Bonusepisode von *Life is Strange - Before the Storm* hat gerade gestartet ... ich hoffe, ich komme heute noch dazu, damit anzufangen. Ansonsten wird das Dingen vermutlich morgen Abend in einem Zug durchgezockt.



Leg Taschentücher bereit.
Bin gerade durch.


----------



## MrFob (5. März 2018)

So, ich habe am WE  endlich die DLCs zu Dragon Age: Inquisition durchgespielt - vorsicht Spoiler.

The Descent war so lala. Zu viel Kampf, etwas wenig Dialoge fuer meinen Geschmack. Ich spiele Dragon Age nicht *wegen* sondern *trotz* des Kampfsystems. 
Die Sache mit den Titanen koennte aber noch interessant werden. Wir wissen ja, dass rotes Lyrium die "Blight" (keine Ahnung wie das auf deutsch heisst, halt die Korruption aus der die Darkspawn entstehen) hat. Wenn Lyrium aber quasi Titanenblut ist, gibt es dann einen Darkspawn-Titanen? Duerfte interessant werden, wenn der mal aufwacht. 

Jaws of Hakkon ist ein nettes neues Gebiet mit ner netten kleinen Story dazu. schoen in sich abgeschlossen. Alles gut. Hat sich auch sehr gut nach dem Ende der Hauptstory gespielt denn es fuehlte sich ein bisschen an wie Ferien fuer den Inquisitor.

Aber der Hammer war ja echt Trespasser. Also zunaechst mal muss man sagen, dass BioWare hier schon ziemlich dreist das eigentliche Ende der Haupthandlung in einen DLC gepackt hat. Wenn sich die Leute schon bei Lair of the Shadow Broker oder From Ashes aus der Mass Effect Reieh (zu recht) aufgeregt haben wundert es mich, dass hier kein Mob mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln nach Edmonton gezogen ist. Wer Trespasser nicht gespielt hat, der hat nie das Ende von DA:I erlebt, Punkt.

Aber davon abgesehen, die Handlung des DLCs ist absolute Klasse. Wie die Autoren hier alle moeglichen Aspekte des Dragon Age Universums zusammenfuegen ist schon bemerkenswert. Da ist fuer jeden was dabei. der kalte Krieg gegen die Qunari heizt sich mal kurz auf, die typischen politischen Spielchen werden unter den Maechstigen gespielt und gleichzeitig wird das Raetzel um die mystischen elfischen Goetter geloest, dass ja spaetestens seit dem Ende der Hauptstory (und der post-Credits Szene mit Solas/Fen'Harrel und Flemmeth/Mythal) im Vordergrund stand. Das ganze passiert in wunderschoen gestalteten Schauplaetzen und der eher linear gestaltete Ablauf tut dem Pacing gut. Echt top!  ich war gestern Nacht um 2 Uhr fertig, bin ins Bett und lag noch mindestens ne Stunde wach, weil ich drueber nachgegruebelt habe, was ich da gerade erlebt habe und wie es wohl weitergehen koennte. Man hat das Gefuehl (und vielleicht ist es ja auch so), dass dieses Finale von langer Hand vorbereitet war, eigentlich zumindest seit dem Anfang von DA2, wenn nicht sogar DA. Genau dieses Gefuehl, egal ob es nun von den Autoren so gemacht war oder nicht, haette ich mir auch fuer das Ende von Mass Effect 3 gewuenscht.

Mit Solas hat sich das Dragon Age Team ausserdem den perfekten Boesewicht fuer den naechsten Teil (oder die naechsten Teile) der Serie erschaffen. Man kennt ihn, weiss ihn vielleicht sogar zu schaetzen (hatte ihn vielleicht sogar als Romanze fuer den Inquisitor), man versteht auf jeden Fall seine Motive. Er ist nicht boese sondern hat nur eine voellig andere Auffassung von der Welt (und vielleicht sogar die berechtigtere). In seinem Charakter schwingt auch ein grosses Mass an Melancholie mit, was mir gerade fuer einen Antagonisten sehr gut gefaellt und doch, er hat die Macht und die Absicht, die Welt wie wir sie kennen zu zerstoeren und wir werden uns damit auseinandersetzen muessen.

Das ganze hat mMn unglaubliches Potential. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass BioWare das ausschoepfen kann. Erst war ich ja besorgt, da David Gaider, der "Vater" von Dragon Age seit 2016 nicht mehr bei BW ist, aber dann habe ich gelesen, dass Patrick Weekes fuer Trespasser schon lead writer war. Und wenn der DLC story-technisch ein Hinweis auf das ist, was da kommen mag, dann mache ich mir ums Personal keine grossen  Sorgen. Wenn, dann schon eher wegen EA's duemmlicher Bemerkung, DA4 braeuchte doch Live Elemente und whatnot. Ich hoffe wirklich das belaeuft sich nur auf DLCs. Ich moechte ein umfangreiches, detailverliebtes und vor Herzblut nur so triefendes Single Player RPG mit story, story, story.
Und wenn mich vorher das komische Anthem einfach nur nicht interessiert hatte, so bin ich jetzt eher genervt, dass BW anscheinend seine Ressourcen zur Zeit auf so ein dubioses Projekt konzentriert, anstatt da weiter zu machen, wo das perfekte Fundament schon liegt. Ich meine, der Mass Effect Reihe kann mMn eine Pause zur Zeit wenigstens nur gut tun, damit hatte ich kein Problem aber Dragon Age, nach Trespasser schreit ja geradezu nach einem epischen Sequel.

Generell bin ich ja eigentlich eher ein SciFi Typ, als ein Fantasy Typ und deshalb gilt fuer mich persoenlich eigentlich auch Mass Effect > Dragon Age. Allerdings muss ich eines zugeben: Die Dragon Age Reihe ist in Sachen Konsistenz und wie sie mit ihrer Lore umgehen Mass Effect um einiges ueberlegen. Bei DA habe ich echt Probleme, ueber alle Spiele hinweg Schwaechen in den Zusammenhaengen auszumachen. Das wirkt alles wie aus einem Guss (story-technisch, vom kuensterischen Aspekt her war DA2 eine Katadtrophe mMn und DA:i hat ein paar fiese Design-Schwaechen). Mass Effect ist dagegen voller Retcons, Logikloecher und interne Widersprueche. 
Wenn also dann endlich ein DA4 entsteht, hoffe ich instaendig, dass das Team die Qualitaet und Konsistenz in Sachen Story beibehalten kann. Don't fuck this up guys!


----------



## Neawoulf (5. März 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Leg Taschentücher bereit.
> Bin gerade durch.



Lieg bereit. Ich hoffe eine Packung reicht.


----------



## Gast1658956205 (5. März 2018)

*freue mich auf:* Pizza Connection 3 - hab als Teenager den ersten Teil wie verrückt gespielt.

*spiele bis dahin:* HL2 wieder mal durch. Das mache ich alle zwei bis drei Jahre. Macht einfach Spaß. Am Ende suche ich dann immer noch im Netz nach Screenshots der Borealis, versinke in trübes Grübeln und stelle mir vor wie ich mit einem Schild vor der Valve-Zentrale eine Ein-Mann-Demo abhalte.

*spielte bis vor Kurzem: *PUBG. Aber dieses besch%6w$%"%§"$§%!!!!  Spiel ist einfach zum sich übergeben. Einerseits ist das Prinzip genial. Andererseits ist die Technik dermaßen Schrott, dass ich die Zeiten von BF1942 zurücksehne. Das war grafisch nicht schlechter, hatte aber einen ordentlichen Netzcode und stürzte vor allem nieeee ab!!!! Ich bin echt sowas von sauer!!

*spielte davor:* Evil Genius (Mal schauen wer es noch kennt. Hats vielleicht auch jemand von euch gepielt?) Mit den zusätzlichen Mods ist das Spiel nach wie vor unglaublich kurzweilig. Außerdem befriedigt es meinen Trieb die Weltherrschaft an mich zu reißen. Wer ähnliche Fantasien hat, dem empfehle ich dieses Game als Therapie.

Was ich jetzt gleich spiele? Beethovens Fünfte auf dem Kopfkissen.
GutN8


----------



## Batze (5. März 2018)

So, bin gerade am letzten Punkt der Saison Reise der aktuellen Saison von Diablo 3 angekommen. Noch 4 Ziele und es ist geschafft und  der nächste und letzte Truhenplatz ist Mein.

Update, 
noch 2 Ziele, 3 Steine auf 55 bringen (1 habe ich schon die anderen beiden sind auch schon fast soweit)und 1 Stein auf L 50 und reinschmieden in ein Uralt Item, dann fertig. Also heute Nacht noch.
Dann war es das wohl erstmal wieder mit D 3 suchten. Knapp 10 Tage ganz ruhig gespielt um die Season bis zum Truhenplatz zu schaffen ist ok.


----------



## Batze (6. März 2018)

So, Fertig. Das Ziel, Extra Stash in der Kiste ist geschafft, damit ist für mich nach gut 10 Tagen die Season beendet. Gespielt habe ich diesmal mit einem Monk. Anfangs war es etwas schwerer, aber zum Schluss hin umso leichter, wenn nicht sogar billig. Wird  immer einfacher da die Ziele seit mehreren Seasons immer die gleichen sind und an das bessere Gear/Übertriebene Set Aufwertung nicht angepasst worden sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. März 2018)

Ich hab ebenfalls die Zusatzepisode von* Life is Strange Before the Storm* gespielt  Echt schade, wenn man bedenkt, dass von den Charakteren wohl nie wieder was kommen wird. Bei einem "Nachfolger" wird man ja sicher andere Charaktere nehmen.


----------



## Gast1658956205 (6. März 2018)

> So, Fertig. Das Ziel, Extra Stash in der Kiste ist geschafft, damit ist für mich nach gut 10 Tagen die Season beendet. Gespielt habe ich diesmal mit einem Monk. Anfangs war es etwas schwerer, aber zum Schluss hin umso leichter, wenn nicht sogar billig. Wird immer einfacher da die Ziele seit mehreren Seasons immer die gleichen sind und an das bessere Gear/Übertriebene Set Aufwertung nicht angepasst worden sind.



Die Story zu spielen machte natürlich viel Spaß. Danach machte ich einen Seasondurchlauf mit einem Templer und seitdem hab ichs nicht mehr angerührt. 
Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit Path of Exile installiert, aber noch nicht gespielt. Von vielen Seiten höre ich, dass das wesentlich mehr zu bieten hat als D3. Hast du damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## MrFob (6. März 2018)

Cpt-Ahab schrieb:


> Die Story zu spielen machte natürlich viel Spaß. Danach machte ich einen Seasondurchlauf mit einem Templer und seitdem hab ichs nicht mehr angerührt.
> Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit Path of Exile installiert, aber noch nicht gespielt. Von vielen Seiten höre ich, dass das wesentlich mehr zu bieten hat als D3. Hast du damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?



Ich hatte es vor einiger Zeit (nem Jahr oder so) mal angespielt. Mich hat aber nach ein paar Stunden das kleine Inventar so genervt, dass ich's wieder habe bleiben lassen. Wenn man alle 3 Minuten zurueck in die Stadt rennen muss oder aber praktisch alles, was man nicht direkt brauchen kann liegen lassen muss, dann macht es mir persoenlich keinen Spass. Es fuehlte sich einfach zu sehr wie Arbeit oder wie Verschwendung an. Das mag ich eigentlich an Dib3, Selbst wenn man da alles, was halbwegs wertvoll ist mitnimmt kann man doch ziemlich lange spielen bis man zum Haendler muss. Convenience First!


----------



## linktheminstrel (6. März 2018)

zum insgesamt 7. oder 8. mal castlevania- order of Ecclesia
ich liebe diesen mix aus symphony of the night und simon's quest. für mich das beste castlevania überhaupt, auch weil es vom Schwierigkeitsgrad fordernder als die anderen metroidvania-castlevanias ist, ohne aber in die grind-pflicht zu geraatzen, was für mich zum ende von sotn und dem ersten gba-castlevania etwas den spielspaß raubte. ich hoffe stark, dass das neue werk von iga sich an diesem spielprinzip orientiert und vielleicht sich noch mehr an simon's quest orientiert. die dörfer, der tag/nacht wechsel etc. , birgt jede menge potenzial

nebenbei spiele ich immer noch xenoblade chronicles 2 immer wieder mal ein ründchen, merke aber, dass ich wohl nur noch vereinzelt auf so große spiele zurückgreifen werde, da mir schlicht die zeit dafür fehlt.


----------



## Batze (6. März 2018)

Cpt-Ahab schrieb:


> Die Story zu spielen machte natürlich viel Spaß. Danach machte ich einen Seasondurchlauf mit einem Templer und seitdem hab ichs nicht mehr angerührt.
> Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit Path of Exile installiert, aber noch nicht gespielt. Von vielen Seiten höre ich, dass das wesentlich mehr zu bieten hat als D3. Hast du damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?



Also erstmal, dafür das es Umsonst ist, ist es ein Gutes Spiel. Die Story ist, sagen wirt mal so lala. Die Chars sind eigentlich ganz Nett aber in meinen Augen auch irgendwie Lieblos. Es kommt nie das Gefühl auf seinen Char wirklich zu lieben.
Die Spells kommen teilweise ganz gut, das Trefferfeedback fand ich allerdings bestenfalls Mittelmaß, wenn überhaupt. Die Grafik ist sagen wir mal Zweckdienlich, oder in meinen Augen schrecklich. 
Kommen wir zu dem was das Spiel ausmacht, den Skillbaum. Eigentlich eine nette Sache, aber ohne Guide ist man erstmal Hoffnungslos verloren. An Unübersichtlichkeit ist das kaum zu überbieten, aber die meisten mögen es eben so.
Das Gem System finde ich ganz ok, eben mal was anderes. Alles in allem ist das Spiel, gerade weil es auch kostenlos ist ok, aber für mich selbst hat es kaum wiederspielwert. Hier und da mal die Chars durchspielen um mal was anderes zu testen und gut ist es. Aber ist eben nur meine Meinung. Wenn ich eine Wertung geben würde, 65-68%. Jetzt wo es auf deutsch ist kämen 3-5% dazu. GrimDawn, VanHelsing oder auch VictorVran z.B. finde ich da besser.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2018)

*Républiqe Remastered*

Kapitel 3 soeben beendet. Uff!!! Eine sehr überraschende Wendung zum Schluss, mit nem ordentlichen "Kloos-im-Hals"-Gefühl im Abgang... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1658956205 (7. März 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich hatte es vor einiger Zeit (nem Jahr oder so) mal angespielt. Mich hat aber nach ein paar Stunden das kleine Inventar so genervt, dass ich's wieder habe bleiben lassen. Wenn man alle 3 Minuten zurueck in die Stadt rennen muss oder aber praktisch alles, was man nicht direkt brauchen kann liegen lassen muss, dann macht es mir persoenlich keinen Spass. Es fuehlte sich einfach zu sehr wie Arbeit oder wie Verschwendung an. Das mag ich eigentlich an Dib3, Selbst wenn man da alles, was halbwegs wertvoll ist mitnimmt kann man doch ziemlich lange spielen bis man zum Haendler muss. Convenience First!



Also ich hab mich kurzerhand entschlossen das Spiel anzuwerfen. Bin jetzt mit Templer auf Lvl 7. 
Das Monstergeschnetzele fühlt sich fast an wie in D2/D3. Irgendwie sieht das alles auch ähnlich aus...
Der Skilltree ist der komplette Overkill!

Was ich ganz witzig finde ist, dass ich zwar einen Meleechar spiele, es aber waffen- bzw. verzauberungsabhängig ist, wie und womit ich angreife.
Bis man das rafft wie das mit den Waffen und Gems funktioniert muss man etwas experimentieren. Ich bin augenblicklich noch überfordert.
Bisher habe ich den Eindruck, dass ich nur mit Müll rumlaufe - á la Zannstocher als Schwert und Erbsendose als Schild.

Das Inventar ist wirklich winzig. 
Kann man das nicht vergrößern? Das ist ja der Wahnsinn! Alle fünf Monster kann ich in die Stadt rennen und verkaufen.
Stadtportale droppen fast überhaupt keine.

Story habe ich bis jetzt eigentlich nicht viel gesehen:
Ich habe überlebt und jetzt schnetzele ich mich durch die Küste um... wohin eigentlich zu gelangen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. März 2018)

Immer noch AC Origins und heute einen Key für die closed beta von Hellbound bekommen. Netter 90er Arena Shooter von argentinischen Entwicklern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2018)

So... *République Remastered* ist geschafft. 18 Stunden Spielzeit, wobei locker ein Drittel nur für das Erkunden der Spielwelt und das Sammeln von Infos, Mails und Audio-Logs draufgegangen ist. Alles was ich an Story-Details finden konnte hab ich mir auch ohne Pause angesehen bzw. angehört.

Fazit:
Das absolut beste Smartphone-Game für den PC, ohne Wenn und Aber. Spiele wie dieses sollte es öfters als PC-Port geben.
Technisch beeindruckend (wenn man seinen Ursprung bedenkt), Voice-Acting auf oberstem Niveau und eine verdammt große, komplexe, intelligente Story. Das Ende muss ich allerdings noch verdauen... Und mir noch einen nachvollziehbaren Reim auf das Ganze machen, denn obwohl ich den Sinn des Plots grob verstehe gibt es doch einige Puzzlestücke die ich noch an die richtigen Plätze setzen muss. 

So oder so, es hat mächtig Eindruck hinterlassen.


----------



## BF2-Veteran (9. März 2018)

Hallo,

ich werdet lachen, Dungeon Keeper 1 

Gruß

BF2-Veteran


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2018)

Ab heute/morgen wird endlich mal jenes Spiel angefasst dass noch bis gestern abend und seit über einem Jahr  eingeschweisst im Retail-Spieleschrank rumlag: *Deus Ex - Mankind Devided*. 

Gestern spät abends bzw. eben noch ein wenig an den Grafik-Optionen rumgespielt, weil ich anfangs doch arg geschockt war, denn ich kam nie über die 30 FPS-Marke. "Echt jetzt?!", war mein erster Gedanke, eine GTX1080 sollte ja genug Reserven haben um mit den höchsten bzw. fast höchsten Settings klarzukommen. Ob Ultra,  sehr hoch, hoch oder noch niedriger, ich krebste völlig verdutzt unterhalb dem was man als flüssig versteht.

Bis ich den Übeltäter endlich gefunden hatte: MSAA. Meine Fresse, selbst 2fach-Einstellung zieht die Performance derart in den Keller, da frage ich mich wie man solch einen AA-Filter einbauen kann der kaum besser als die gängigen AA-Techniken aussieht, dafür aber Leistung wie sonstwas schluckt. 

Wie auch immer, nun flutscht es mit gut 90 - 110 FPS, und was ich da kurz gesehen hab sieht äußerst gut aus. Ick freu mir schon drauf.


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2018)

Immer noch die AC: O Entdeckungstour. Meine Fresse hat die einen Umfang. Mir fehlen noch 20 Touren zur Vervollständigung. Bis dahin (Beendigung) ist der letzte AC: O DLC draußen und FC 5 scharrt mit den Hufen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *XCOM - Enemy Unknown*
> 
> Uuuuuunnnnd - fertig! 30 Stunden hab ich mir bis zur Weltenrettung Zeit gelassen.
> 
> ...



Übrigens gibt es dieses Wochenende im Sale XCOM 2 für EUR 16,49. Aber vermutlich „nackig“ ohne DLCs.

Die DLC kosten aktuell noch „losgelöst“ vom Hauptspiel trotz Rabattierung über 60 EUR.

War of the Chosen braucht XCOM2 und kostet EUR 23,99.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. März 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es dieses Wochenende im Sale XCOM 2 für EUR 16,49. Aber vermutlich „nackig“ ohne DLCs.
> 
> Die DLC kosten aktuell noch „losgelöst“ vom Hauptspiel trotz Rabattierung über 60 EUR.
> 
> War of the Chosen braucht XCOM2 und kostet EUR 23,99.


Die Retail von XCOM2 steht schon im Regal, das Add-On kann preislich noch ein wenig schrumpfen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2018)

Im Moment soooo viel Auswahl und so wenig Zeit, Kindom Come Deliverance, AC: O ... alles max. 1h gespielt und nach ganz viel vor mir! 

Ergänzend hierzu noch FF15, Civ 6 und und und ... ich brauch mehr Zeit! ZEEEEEEEEEIT!


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2018)

Explore-Modus von AC: O beendet. Einfach nur genial. Aktuell zocke ich den Einstieg zum letzten DLC "Fluch des Pharao".


----------



## Neawoulf (11. März 2018)

Jetzt bin ich endlich auch dazu gekommen, die Bonusepisode von *Life is Strange - Before the Storm* zu spielen. Ein toll gemachter Abschluss mit einer sehr nostaligischen Atmosphäre.

Ein paar Spoiler zur Episode (und zu Ereignissen im Hauptspiel):



Spoiler



Die ersten 90% waren schön, melanchonisch ... aber dann am Schluss, als mir klar wurde, welcher Tag das war hat es mich emotional doch voll erwischt. Der Tipp mit den Taschentüchern war jedenfalls nicht umsonst. Und wie auch schon bei den drei Chloe und Rachel-Episoden wird das alles noch so viel trauriger, wenn man bedenkt, wie sich die Ereignisse entwickeln werden. Kein Spiel hat es geschafft, mich so sehr emotional mitzureißen, wie die Life is Strange Reihe, egal ob Hauptspiel, Before the Storm oder eben hier die Bonusepisode.

Ein Fehler ist mir übrigens aufgefallen: Im Hauptspiel ist die Rückseite des Hauses schon teilweise gestrichen. Max meinte dazu irgendwas wie: "Es ist schade, dass William nie dazu gekommen ist, das Haus fertig zu streichen." Hier in der Bonus-Episode hat er aber noch nicht angefangen. Andere Fehler sind mir nicht aufgefallen, aber eben wegen der Sache hab ich mich schon gewundert, dass es eben DER Tag ist, den man auch schon im Hauptspiel gespielt hat, als William den Anruf bekam Joyce vom Einkaufen abzuholen. Aber das ist im Grunde nur ein Detail, schadet definitiv nicht der Wirkung der Episode.



Deck 9 hat es aber insgesamt geschafft, das Niveau der Hauptepisoden von DONTNOD mehr als würdig fortzusetzen. Bin gespannt, was in Zukunft von beiden Entwicklern kommt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. März 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Die ersten 90% waren schön, melanchonisch ... aber dann am Schluss, als mir klar wurde, welcher Tag das war hat es mich emotional doch voll erwischt. Der Tipp mit den Taschentüchern war jedenfalls nicht umsonst. Und wie auch schon bei den drei Chloe und Rachel-Episoden wird das alles noch so viel trauriger, wenn man bedenkt, wie sich die Ereignisse entwickeln werden. Kein Spiel hat es geschafft, mich so sehr emotional mitzureißen, wie die Life is Strange Reihe, egal ob Hauptspiel, Before the Storm oder eben hier die Bonusepisode.





Spoiler



Ja, das mit der Farbe ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Aber wie du schon sagtest, wirklich schlimm ist das nicht.
So lange bei den wichtigen Abläufen alles stimmt.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. März 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ist auch insgesamt der einzige Fehler, der mir wirklich aufgefallen ist. Da kann ich definitiv mit leben. Theoretisch könnte es auch möglich sein, dass die Farbe zwar bereits da war, da William das Haus streichen wollte, David aber erst tatsächlich mit dem Streichen damit angefangen hat. Wie auch immer es war ... war ne schöne Episode und ein würdiger Abschluss für die Geschichte um Chloe und Max, wenn auch ein trauriger.


----------



## Rising-Evil (11. März 2018)

Mit * Wolfenstein 2 * durch...
Das war mal sowas von uninspiriert - ich bin immer noch völlig baff. Wo Teil 1 eine richtig gut inszenierte, düstere Story geliefert hat, da - mir fällt kein passenderes Wort ein - VERSAGT der Nachfolger komplett. 
Alles wirkt grotesk überzeichnet, wirklich Spaß kommt zu keiner Zeit auf. 
Weder ist das Geschehen packend noch die Figuren oder sonst was. Gerade das Ende dürfte wohl als eines der schlechtesten Shooter-Enden überhaupt in die Videospiel-Historie eingehen. Harte Worte - aber es ist wie es ist.  

Machinima Games hat das Kunststück hinbekommen, auf einen der besten Shooter dieser Dekade ein allenfalls durchschnittliches Sequel folgen zu lassen.
Manchmal ist weniger auch mehr - vielleicht finden sie mit Teil 3 zu alter Stärke zurück.


----------



## Sanador (11. März 2018)

*VRChat* mit der *Oculus Rift* und rede dort mit anderen über Gott und die Welt. 
Zwar ist es schwer ernst zu bleiben, wenn gut 90% alle Avatare irgendwelche Anime-Mädchen und Knuckles sind. Trotz alledem ist das eine faszinierende Erfahrung.


----------



## Zybba (11. März 2018)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Das war mal sowas von uninspiriert - ich bin immer noch völlig baff.


Ich hab eigentlich nur gutes über die drüber gehört.
Vor allem die Charaktere sollen trotz der überdrehten Story sehr glaubwürdig erscheinen.
Aber letzten Endes ist es ja immer Geschmacksache.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. März 2018)

*Deus Ex - Mankind Devided*

Die Umgebung erkunden, alles durchsuchen, Gefundenes in die Tasche stecken, nach versteckten Gängen Ausschau halten... Hat mir schon in *Human Revolution* sehr gefallen, und hier bekomme ich genau das Gleiche.
Mit der Hauptstory lass ich mir etwas Zeit und versuche das eine oder andere Nebenquest direkt zu erfüllen.

Prag wirkt auf mich bisher noch nicht richtig groß, irgendwie hatte ich die Areale des Vorgängers größer in Erinnerung... Kann aber auch sein dass ich nur einen kleinen Teil des Ganzen gesehen hab.

Bis jetzt bin ich recht zufrieden. Die Atmo stimmt, Optik und Sound gefallen, Gameplay und Bedienung sind recht umfangreich... Allein das Hacken ist manchmal etwas anstrengend, zumal ich bisher nur einen einzigen Händler finden konnte der mir hilfreiche Software verkauft... Überhaupt, der Rest an Händlern weigert sich noch mit mir Geschäfte zu machen. Schätze da werde ich vorher noch einige Gefallen erledigen müssen.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. März 2018)

mal wieder ein paar Ründchen Modern Warfare: Remastered gezockt 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZd_yo3SE5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## linktheminstrel (11. März 2018)

nun wieder auf fire Emblem awakening zurückgegriffen. ist mein lieblingsteil der Serie und immer wieder für ein paar schlachten und das durchschmökern der geschichte gut. für unterwegs ist fe sowieso ideal.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> mal wieder ein paar Ründchen Modern Warfare: Remastered gezockt


Welches Aufnahme Tool nutzt du? Frage ich weil die Quali ziemlich gut ausschaut. Etwas hell und etwas wenig Kontrast, aber dennoch gut.
Will nämlich auch mal wieder bissel was Aufnehmen.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Welches Aufnahme Tool nutzt du? Frage ich weil die Quali ziemlich gut ausschaut. Etwas hell und etwas wenig Kontrast, aber dennoch gut.
> Will nämlich auch mal wieder bissel was Aufnehmen.



das war einfach per Share-Funktion der PS4-Konsole selbst, ansonsten hab ich noch das Elgato Game-Capture zum aufnehmen


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

Ach so, PS4, na da habe ich NULL Ahnung von.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. März 2018)

Guarding my base, i will!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. März 2018)

*Deus Ex - Mankind Devided
*
Immernoch geil. Der Stealth-Weg macht immer noch Mega-Spaß, und die vielen versteckten Routen... Herrlich. 

Hab mich aber eben mächtig erschrocken, wollte mich in einen verschlossenen Laden hacken und hab die Polizei in der Nähe gar nicht beachtet. Nach missglücktem Hack gabs gleich blaue Bohnen in den Opti-Schädel.


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. März 2018)

*Q.U.B.E. 2*
In allen Punkten verbesserter Nachfolger zum Portal ohne Portale. Hänge aber gerade in einem der allerletzten Rätselräume fest, plötzlich ist das Spiel dann doch noch schwer geworden. Vorher war es ziemlich easy und ich kam mir schon richtig clever vor ... ^^


----------



## MichaelG (14. März 2018)

Und ich bin wieder im alten Ägypten (AC Origins) und verdresche dieses mal untote Pharaonen. Nofretete habe ich schon zur Ruhe gebettet.


----------



## Booman90 (14. März 2018)

Momentan spiele ich *Vermintide 2*, macht echt Laune und da sich die verschiedenen Helden und deren Klassen ziemlich unterschiedlich spielen, wirds auchn nicht so schnell langweilig. Aber dennoch gibt es hier und da n paar Bugs. Zum Beispiel kann man jetzt Bosse mit genug Bomben ausn Spiel löschen,... er verschwindet einfach obwohl er noch leben hat. xD
Ja, und 1-2 jede Woche, das gute alte *Magic: The Gathering*.


----------



## HanFred (14. März 2018)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance und Demon's Souls.


----------



## McDrake (16. März 2018)

*Mechwarrior 4*
"Dank" der Diskussion um den tollen Mechwarrior 5-Trailer wollte ich mal wieder ein richtiges MW spielen.
Teil 2 + 3 hab ich nicht wirklich zum Laufen gebracht, trotz langem probieren... und wiedermal mein DVD-Laufwerk zu glühen gebracht.
Bei Teil 4 hats dann aber geklappt und so stampfe ich grade wiedermal als Söldner durch die Pampa.
Das Ding läuft sogar mit dem HOTAS-Unterstützung


----------



## Neawoulf (16. März 2018)

Ein modernes Mech-Spiel mit der Komplexität eines DCS World ... das würde ich irgendwie auch noch feiern. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass es für so einen Titel leider keinen Markt gibt. Sehr schade.


----------



## MichaelG (16. März 2018)

AC Origins. Der Fluch des Pharao. Der 2. Pharao wurde zurückgeschickt.   



Spoiler



Echnaton wurde beseitigt. Die Ausflüge in die Duat sind genial gemacht. Auch die Aufgaben.



Der Seasonpaß ist echt sein Geld wert und wertet das Spiel nochmals deutlich auf.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. März 2018)

Mein Problem mit beiden DLCs ist irgendwie, dass sie viel zu viel Gebrauch von den Investigations-Areas machen.
Ich bin ein Assassine und nicht Cole Phelps auf Verbrecherjagd.


----------



## Enisra (17. März 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit beiden DLCs ist irgendwie, dass sie viel zu viel Gebrauch von den Investigations-Areas machen.
> Ich bin ein Assassine und nicht Cole Phelps auf Verbrecherjagd.



Assasins Noire?


----------



## linktheminstrel (17. März 2018)

owlboy. toller titel, aber wieso gibt's keine karte?! ist mir unbegreiflich und macht das abfliegen bezüglich den coinds unnötig mühsam.


----------



## svd (17. März 2018)

"Need for Speed: The Run" hab ich wieder mal durch. Also, ich weiß nicht, weshalb ich das letzte Rennen früher so gehasst habe.
Wenn man mal weiß wie der Hase läuft, ist es eigentlich voll toll.


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nv2G_4B8EDg:65

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (17. März 2018)

Immer noch Fluch des Pharao 



Spoiler



Jetzt ist Ramses Geschichte. Fehlt wohl nur noch Tut Ench Amun. Zumindestens ist dessen Grab noch vorhanden.



Vom Inhalt und Umfang her bietet der Seasonpaßinhalt mehr als manches Vollpreisspiel. Das Geld ist er meines Erachtens auf jedem Fall wert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. März 2018)

Hänge an Final Fantasy 15 (PC Version). 

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht so recht, was ich von dem Spiel halten soll. Es sieht toll aus, der Soundtrack ist hervorragend, es spielt sich eingängig, das Kampfsystem ist trotz aller Action trotzdem recht taktisch. Man hat immer das Gefühl, immer stärker zu werden und trotzdem gibt es Gegner, die einem viel abverlangen. Es macht eigentlich echt Laune. 

Aber als wirklich gut empfinde ich das Spiel trotzdem nicht. Dafür sind die Charaktere allesamt ziemlich blass und wichtige NPCs werden in der Story auch kaum wirklich vorgestellt. Abgesehen davon, dass man Spiel, Film und (soweit ich mich erinnere), sogar noch ne Serie konsumieren muss, um die GANZE Story zu haben. Ist meiner Meinung nach ein völliges No Go. Die Quests sind allesamt ziemlich eintönig und das einzige, was sie spaßig macht, ist das Kampfsystem (was aber durch die oft miese Kameraführung auch wieder zunichte gemacht wird). Im Prinzip fühlt sich das ganze Spiel nach Arbeit an. Zumindest, wenn man es intensiver spielt. 

Allerdings ist das schlimmste an dem Spiel der Charakter Prompto. Nicht nur, dass man gar keine Charakterauswahl hat und man das ganze Spiel über Tokio Hotel spielen muss (womit ich mich noch anfreunden konnte, da die Dynamik zwischen den Protagonisten recht gut gemacht ist) und generell jeder Charakter irgendein Japano-Style-Klischee, was man aus tausend Animes und J-RPGs kennt, erfüllt...nein... Prompto ist der wohl nervigste Charakter, den ich jemals erlebt habe. Der ist nur am Labern, Jammern, im Kampf kaum zu gebrauchen (weil er wenig aushält und wenig Schaden macht) und immer mehr nervt er mit seinen dummen Fotografien. Gefühlt alle 10 Meter kommt der Idiot an und will irgendwas fotografieren...und die Quests dazu kann man nichtmal präventiv abbrechen. Vor allem ist seine Stimme in der sonst sehr guten japanischen Synchro dermaßen nervtötend (insbesondere dann, wenn er seinen furchtbaren Triumphsong nach nem Kampf (der wohl ein Tribute an die Vorgänger ist) zum besten gibt). Leider ist die deutsche Synchro mies und die englische ist auch nicht besser. Wenn er sich denn im Laufe der Story entwickeln würde, nein...er ist und bleibt nervtötend und immer gleich. 

Ich übertreibe nicht, wenn ich sage, dass ich mir die Möglichkeit im Spiel wünsche, dem Typen seine dummen Waffen weg zunehmen und ihm damit ins Gesicht zu schießen. Ernsthaft, ich hab in meinem ganzen Leben als Gamer noch nie so einen ungeheuerlich nervtötenden Charakter erlebt.


----------



## Shorty484 (17. März 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hänge an Final Fantasy 15 (PC Version).
> 
> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht so recht, was ich von dem Spiel halten soll. Es sieht toll aus, der Soundtrack ist hervorragend, es spielt sich eingängig, das Kampfsystem ist trotz aller Action trotzdem recht taktisch. Man hat immer das Gefühl, immer stärker zu werden und trotzdem gibt es Gegner, die einem viel abverlangen. Es macht eigentlich echt Laune.
> 
> ...



Dann hast Du anscheinend FF XIII nicht gespielt, da nerven ALLE Cahraktere


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2018)

*Deus Ex - Mankind Devided*

Palisade Bank... Das reinste Schleich- und Schächte-Paradies, he, he...


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. März 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Dann hast Du anscheinend FF XIII nicht gespielt, da nerven ALLE Cahraktere



Ich hab's gespielt, aber die empfand ich nicht als dermaßen nervtötend.


----------



## Shorty484 (18. März 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab's gespielt, aber die empfand ich nicht als dermaßen nervtötend.



Ein wandelndes Vogelnest, einen Möchtegern-Macho und zwei Pupertierende Streithähne? Doch, ich schon 

Aber ich fand allgemein FF XIII sehr schlecht. 2/3 des Spiels nur Schlauchlevel, das Verbessern der Waffen war langwierig und öde, das paradigmensystem war gant nett aber auf Dauer eintönig. Und im letzten Drittel konnte man dann mal Nebenmissionen machen und frei entscheiden was man tut. Nein danke, das war mein Bruch mit der Serie.

Final Fantasy XV hat mich dagegen wieder mit der Serie versöhnt, das hat sich wieder wie Final Fantasy angefühlt.


----------



## Batze (18. März 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Dann hast Du anscheinend FF XIII nicht gespielt, da nerven ALLE Cahraktere



Ich habe das Spiel mal geschenkt bekommen. habe es dann installiert und nach  allem Hype auch natürlich angespielt.
Ich habe was ganz Großes erwartet. Was ich bekommen habe war eine Konsolen Spiel mit auf PC unterirdischer  Steuerung und verwirter eben Steuerung. Nach nur 30 Minuten ist dieses Machwerk von der Platte geflogen. Ein schlimmeres  Spiel habe ich selten auch nur am Anfang gespielt, ganz schlimmes Teil. Wenn alle Teile so sind, Oh Weh. Kann aber auch sein das ich zu Dumm für solche Spiele bin.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. März 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ein wandelndes Vogelnest, einen Möchtegern-Macho und zwei Pupertierende Streithähne? Doch, ich schon
> 
> Aber ich fand allgemein FF XIII sehr schlecht. 2/3 des Spiels nur Schlauchlevel, das Verbessern der Waffen war langwierig und öde, das paradigmensystem war gant nett aber auf Dauer eintönig. Und im letzten Drittel konnte man dann mal Nebenmissionen machen und frei entscheiden was man tut. Nein danke, das war mein Bruch mit der Serie.
> 
> Final Fantasy XV hat mich dagegen wieder mit der Serie versöhnt, das hat sich wieder wie Final Fantasy angefühlt.



FFXIII war ganz klar der schlechteste Teil. FFXV hat meiner Meinung nach aber jede Menge Potential verschenkt. Wie gesagt, empfinde ich es nicht als schlecht. Aber es fühlt sich einfach so an, als wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen und das macht mir den Spielspaß madig.


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2018)

Gerade eben den letzten DLC von AC: Origins beendet. Gesamtspieldauer von Origins beträgt somit knapp 170 h. davon das Hauptspiel selbst 120 h, der Seasonpaßumfang (geschätzt) rund 35-40 h. Der Rest sind der Explore-Modus, daylies für Reza und die Götter-Herausforderungen. Der Seasonpaß ist echt sein Geld wert.

Wenn ich Origins Revue passieren lasse hat Ubisoft hier einen echten Kracher abgeliefert. Sowohl von Umfang wie auch von der Qualität her.

Ich werde sicher irgendwann einen neuen Ausflug ins alte Ägypten machen, denn Origins ist zu meinem Lieblings-Ableger der AC-Reihe geworden.

Nun warte ich auf den Release von FC 5.


----------



## Shorty484 (18. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel mal geschenkt bekommen. habe es dann installiert und nach  allem Hype auch natürlich angespielt.
> Ich habe was ganz Großes erwartet. Was ich bekommen habe war eine Konsolen Spiel mit auf PC unterirdischer  Steuerung und verwirter eben Steuerung. Nach nur 30 Minuten ist dieses Machwerk von der Platte geflogen. Ein schlimmeres  Spiel habe ich selten auch nur am Anfang gespielt, ganz schlimmes Teil. Wenn alle Teile so sind, Oh Weh. Kann aber auch sein das ich zu Dumm für solche Spiele bin.



Also keine Angst, die anderen Teile sind alle wesentlich besser wie FF XIII, außer die Spin Offs zu FF XIII natürlich.


----------



## McDrake (19. März 2018)

Hmm.. noch immer *Mechwarrior 4*
Finanzen stimmen bis jetzt.
Die Übersicht über die Mechs und deren Bestückung zu behalten ist ziemlich schwierig. Da war man damals wohl einfach noch nicht so weit, dass man da was komfortableres hinbekommen  hat.
Die KI ist ein wenig unausgegoren. Einerseits halte ich mich inzwischen ein eher zurück. Anererseits bleiben sie an kleinen Dingen hängen und stampfen nicht mehr mit. Auch nicht nach einem Befehl.
Ziemlich Mühsam, wenn man einen Konvoi beschützen muss und die Hälfte der Truppe nicht weiss, wo sie hin soll :/


----------



## Koromaru (19. März 2018)

Nach zwei Tage ohne zocken habe ich wieder beschlossen "Horizon Zero Dawn" mal weiter zu bringen um es irgendwann zu beenden.


----------



## sunburst1988 (20. März 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also keine Angst, die anderen Teile sind alle wesentlich besser wie FF XIII, außer die Spin Offs zu FF XIII natürlich.



Ich habe die ganze Trilogie durch und kann sagen, dass sich die Qualität gegen Ende hin schon steigert. FF XIII war, gerade in Hinsicht auf die Charaktere, wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Nachdem sich Hope endlich eingekriegt hatte fand ich es aber OK.

Natürlich kein Vergleich zu den guten alten PS1/PS2 Teilen. Zu XV bin ich bisher leider noch nicht gekommen.

Ich spiele momentan Nier: Automata. Bin mit der Story nun durch und schaue mal was es noch zu tun gibt. Als nächstes steht FF VI an. Was natürlich ebenfalls besser ist als XIII


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. März 2018)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Ich spiele momentan Nier: Automata. Bin mit der Story nun durch und schaue mal was es noch zu tun gibt.



Mit der Story von Nier Automata ist man erst durch, wenn man es drei mal gespielt hat.


----------



## sunburst1988 (20. März 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mit der Story von Nier Automata ist man erst durch, wenn man es drei mal gespielt hat.



Ja das ist mir bewusst.  Habe nun die Enden A,B,C und D sowie ein Paar der "Bad Endings" über die ich unterwegs gestolpert bin. Nun geht es an die DLC Arenen und ein Paar Sammelaufgaben (Waffen- und Podupgrades etc.). Außerdem werden noch die Enden E-Z geholt.


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2018)

Da FC5 vor der Tür steht und ich nicht 1 Woche vor dem Release mit einem anderen, großen Brocken wie GTA V neu starten will um dann FC5 vor mir herzuschieben bin ich nochmal nach Ägypten zurückgekehrt auf Trophyjagd. Mir fehlen jetzt nur noch Bumm (töte 30 Gegner mit Ölfässern - bin gerade dabei) und die Siege im Hippodrom (letzteres dank der vielen Rennen wohl mit das langwierigste Achievement und auch nicht so easy.

Den Rest habe ich mittlerweile.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2018)

*Deus Ex - Mankind Divided*

Das Prag-Design versetzt mich immer wieder in Staunen. Und dazu noch diese Detailverliebtheit...  Sogar in der Vertikalen, wo man glaubt dass höhere Ebenen gar nicht erreichbar sind, gibt es so viele Geheimräume zu entdecken... Wahnsinn.

Und wie im Spiel Alternativ-Wege und -Lösungen eingebaut wurden... Einfach fantastisch. Bei der Nebenmissionen "Neon-Nächte" wäre ich wegen so ner doofen Schlüsselkarte fast gescheitert, dachte ohne die geht es absolut nicht weiter (selbst die Missionsinfo gab mir das so zu verstehen) - bis ich mich irgendwo in der Kanalisation eher ziellos/planlos verlief und dann mitten in der geheimen Neon-Produktionsanlage wiederfand. Genial. 

DE-MD schlägt das bereits sehr gute Gameplay von DE-HR wirklich in nahezu allen Belangen. Da schmerzt es auch nicht so sehr dass man hier nicht großartig auf der Weltkugel rumkommt.


----------



## Bast3l (21. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Deus Ex - Mankind Devided*
> 
> Das Prag-Design versetzt mich immer wieder in Staunen. Und dazu noch diese Detailverliebtheit...  Sogar in der Vertikalen, wo man glaubt dass höhere Ebenen gar nicht erreichbar sind, gibt es so viele Geheimräume zu entdecken... Wahnsinn.
> 
> ...



Volle Zustimmung. Deus Ex funktioniert in seinem Konzept meiner Meinung nach so tadellos, dass mich die Unsicherheit um die Fortführung/ Einstellung/ Hintenanstellung der IP so wahnsinnig wütend macht bzw. enttäuscht. -.-


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2018)

Ich werde die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben. DE-MD hat global betrachtet einen sehr ordentlich Notenschnitt bekommen. Das Spiel selbst ist/war nicht das Problem, sondern die DLC-Politik die man für Vorbesteller umsetzen wollte. Allein deswegen kann sich Square Enix an sie eigene Nase fassen.

Es hat 5 Jahre nach HR gedauert bis MD erschien. Daher kann in der kommenden Zeit noch viel passieren. Ich bleibe optimistisch.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Spiel selbst ist/war nicht das Problem, sondern die DLC-Politik die man für Vorbesteller umsetzen wollte.



Das Problem ist eher das Setting und die Art des Spiels.
Auch ein Dishonored 2, das als Spiel hervorragend ist, war bei den Verkäufen nicht wirklich erfolgreich.
Gleiches gilt für Prey.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher das Setting und die Art des Spiels.
> Auch ein Dishonored 2, das als Spiel hervorragend ist, war bei den Verkäufen nicht wirklich erfolgreich.
> Gleiches gilt für Prey.


Und trotzdem kommen Nachfolger. Prey 2 wurde erst kürzlich bestätigt (meine ich vor kurzem irgendwo gelesen zu haben, oder es war von einem DLC die Rede).
Und ich denke auch dass DE-HR seinerzeit kein Megaseller war. Trotzdem kam MD. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen dass die Zielkundschaft die RPG-Steakth-Mixes bevorzugen nicht die Größte ist, aber mit dem Setting wird das (denke ich) nicht unbedingt zusammenhängen.

Edit:
Bei Dishonored 2 kam ja auch der desolate Release-Zustand hinzu. Sowas drückt logischerweise die Verkäufe.


----------



## Zybba (21. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Deus Ex - Mankind Devided*
> 
> Das Prag-Design versetzt mich immer wieder in Staunen. Und dazu noch diese Detailverliebtheit...  Sogar in der Vertikalen, wo man glaubt dass höhere Ebenen gar nicht erreichbar sind, gibt es so viele Geheimräume zu entdecken... Wahnsinn.


Ich fand die Prag auf Dauer leider etwas enttäuschend.
Das lag vor allem an der sich nur periodenartig verändernden Umwelt.
Also dass die Spielwelt sich nur merklich verändert hat, wenn bestimmte Triggerpunkte erreicht wurden.

Mein Favorit in dem Spiel war eindeutig Golem City!



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher das Setting und die Art des Spiels.


Ich glaube Cyberpunk ist der "neue" heiße Scheiß und sie würden gut daran tun, einen neuen Teil nachzuschieben.
Wobei man natürlich die Kernmechaniken nicht groß ändern sollte, um die Fans nicht zu verprellen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich fand die Prag auf Dauer leider etwas enttäuschend.
> Das lag vor allem an der sich nur periodenartig verändernden Umwelt.
> Also dass die Spielwelt sich nur merklich verändert hat, wenn bestimmte Triggerpunkte erreicht wurden.
> 
> Mein Favorit in dem Spiel war eindeutig Golem City!


Meiner auch. Hat mich entfernt an Heng Sha aus HR erinnert. Dieses dreckige Coleur zusammen mit dem passenden Score, mehrere Höhenebenen, überhaupt dieses Opti-Slum-Feeling... War echt stark.

Prag wirkt insgesamt etwas klein, auch macht diese Trennung der Stadtteile durch die Bahn wenig Sinn. Ist nur mit ständigen Fahrten und Ladezeiten verbunden.


> Ich glaube Cyberpunk ist der "neue" heiße Scheiß und sie würden gut daran tun, einen neuen Teil nachzuschieben.
> Wobei man natürlich die Kernmechaniken nicht groß ändern sollte, um die Fans nicht zu verprellen.


Auf keinen Fall. Es ist großartig so wie es ist.


----------



## MrFob (21. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Deus Ex - Mankind Devided*
> 
> Das Prag-Design versetzt mich immer wieder in Staunen. Und dazu noch diese Detailverliebtheit...  Sogar in der Vertikalen, wo man glaubt dass höhere Ebenen gar nicht erreichbar sind, gibt es so viele Geheimräume zu entdecken... Wahnsinn.
> 
> ...



Fast volle Zustimmung. Dass man nicht auf der Weltkugel rummkommt hat mich aber schon ziemlich gestoert. Das habe ich an den DX Spielen immer sehr gemocht und es sorgte fuer viel Abwechslung. Prag ist cool aber mich haette es wirklich nicht gestoert, wenn sie statt der drei Stadtbereiche lieber drei Hub Staedte an verschiedenen Orten gemacht haetten, die dann halt jeweils so gross sind wie einer von den Bereichen.
Und wie gesagt, die Sache mit dem Ende ist halt echt auch fies, aber ansonsten ist es wirklich ein klasse Spiel!


Themawechsel: Ich hab mir gestern im Uplay Sale *Ghost Recon: Wildlands* fuer $20 gekauft (ja, ich muss zugeben, ich habe ein Spiel auf Uplay gekauft. Shame on me! Allerdings muss man ja die Spiele so oder so auf Uplay anmelden, also ist es inzwischen echt wurscht. Aber ich weiss, ich weiss, ich mache damit genau das, was sie wollen, naja, immerhin wars im Sale).
Hab es dann auch gleich mal angespielt. Naja, also das hanebuechene Szenario muss man halt echt ignorieren, bzw. als das sehen was es ist: Eine notduerftige Grundlage, um einen Open World Gewaltsandkasten zu rechtfertigen. Wenn ich Bolivier waere, ich waere wirklich sauer auf Ubisoft, dass sie mein Land so pauschal in den Dreck ziehen. Warum haben sie nicht einfach einen fiktiven Namen genommen? Naja, aber ansonsten ist es eigentlich ein Art Spiel, die ich schon seit langem mal haben wollte. Man hat eine Open World mit allerlei Handlungsmoeglichkeiten, Fahr- und Flugzeugen, etc. und spielt einen ausgebildeten Soldaten, keinen Gangster oder so, wie in einem GTA. Das ganze nimmt sich dabei relativ ernst (wie gesagt, die Story ist zwar Humbug aber sie ist eher auf realistisch gemacht, sonst haette ich auch ein Just Cause 3 spielen koennen). Das gameplay ist nicht ganz so arcadig wie in einem Just Cause oder so, aber auch nicht ganz so hart wie in einem ARMA. Fuer mich genau die richtige Mischung, dass man sich wie ein Elite-Kaempfer vorkommt, ohne aber staendig ins Gras zu beissen.
Also wenn man da so eine Narco Farm infiltriert, und moeglichst lautlos Gegner mit seinem (in meinem Fall KI gesteuerten) Squad ausschaltet, dann kommt schon eine Atmosphaere auf, die an Filme wie z.B. Tears of the Sun erinnert, was sehr cool ist. Auch die Mischung aus 3rd person Bewegungen und 1st person/iron sight schiessen funktioniert sehr gut. Die Animationen meiner Figur sind so gemacht, dass man wirklich das Gefuehl hat, da agiert eine Person, die das alles auch physisch ausfuehren Muss. Alles hat eine gewisse Schwere und Traegheit, ohne aber zu unpraezise zu werden.
Der Charakter Editor ist ziemlich cool. Zwar sehen die Gesichter alle schon sehr nach toughen Rabauken aus (Klischee pur) aber gerade din Sachen Outfits und Accessoirs gibt es extrem viel Freiheit. Das ist man von so einer Art Spiel sonst gar nicht so gewohnt.

Cons:
- Es ist halt schon sehr auf Co-op ausgelegt, was fuer mich als reinen SP Spieler halt ein Nachteil ist. Zwar funktioniert die Squad KI ziemlich gut (zumindest bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme und die Jungs mischen schon ordentlich mit), allerdings haette ich halt viel lieber ausgearbeitete Charataere in meinem Squad gehabt, die jeweils eine hintergrundgeschichte haben und mit denen man auch mal reden kann, so dass man eine gewisse Bindung aufbaut. Aber dafuer ist Wildlands einfach nicht gedacht und das wusste ich auch virher, trotzdem, so ein Spiel wie Wildlands mit ordentlicher Story und guten Charaktaeren fuer SP Spieler waere schon auch mal ne feine Sache.
- Das Fahrverhalten der Vehikel, egal ob Jeep oder Helikopter ist ziemlich mies und das sage sogar ich, der an sich auch mit schwammigem Fahrverhalten sonst ganz gut klar kommt. Ok, ich spiele mit Maus und Tastatur, habe also nicht die analoge Kontrolle eines Gamepads, aber trotzdem, da habe ich in fast allen anderen Open World Spielen, von GTA bis Watch_Dogs bisher ein besseres Fahr-/Fluggefuehl erlebt.

Wie gesagt, habe es erst wenige Stunden angespielt, aber im grossen und ganzen gefaellt es mir schon ganz gut, auch wenn es schon uebelster Militaerporn ist und damit unter die Kethegorie "guilty pleasure" faellt. Ich denke die 20 Ocken war es schon wert.


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2018)

Hatte Wildlands mit meiner GTX1060 bekommen und hatte lange Spass mit dem Spiel.
Aber irgendwann kam der "UBI-Hammer": Zu lange das selbe machen und nix neues mehr entdecken.


----------



## svd (21. März 2018)

Das ging mir in Wildlands auch so. Die sich wieder füllenden Außenposten finde ich am schlimmsten.
Momentan schieße ich mich durch Kyrat 
Am liebsten spiele ich Versuchskaninchen für Drogen. Wenn du zugedröhnt bist, gibt's die beste Musik im Spiel.

Der Rest ist okay. Zäher Anfang, ich war nicht sonderlich motiviert gewesen. Aber wenn dann nach und nach die interessanteren Waffen freigeschalten werden, ist es nicht mehr so mühsam.
Aber den Flughörnchen-Anzug hasse ich noch immer. Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass mich der in FC3 auch so oft umgebracht hat.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. März 2018)

Breath of the Wild auf dem cemu. Die Bildraten sind endlich akzeptabel, und crashes gehören auch der Vergangenheit an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob ich das Ding jetzt aber nochmal durchspiele, ist eher unwarscheinlich. Das erste Mal hat genug Zeit gefressen^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. März 2018)

Hab Final Fantasy 15 endlich durch und ich muss sagen... Nope. 



Spoiler



Die Story nimmt ewig lange keine richtige Fahrt auf. Die Nebencharaktere sind allesamt blass und austauschbar, wenn auch oft sympathisch. Im letzten Drittel wird man durch die Story gehetzt, alles geschieht zu schnell und es gibt kaum Erklärungen, warum dies und jenes geschieht, weswegen häufiger Deus Ex Machina-Momente aufkommen. Der Akt in Nifflheim, in der Zegnautus-Festung, ist unglaublich nervig und uninspiriert. Hatte das Gefühl, als hätte ich n ganz anderes, deutlich schlechteres Spiel vor mir, das nichts mit einem JRPG zu tun hat. Das "Sammeln" der Götter hat keinerlei gameplaytechnische Relevanz. Und für die Story sind sie auch erst am Ende mehr oder weniger wichtig, aber auch nur für eine Szene. Auch der Endkampf war völlig Banane und enttäuschend. 

Die Story hat trotzdem ihre guten Momente. Ardyn ist als Antagonist wirklich interessant, von Anfang bis Ende, und der Kampf gegen den Leviathan ist hervorragend inszeniert. Auch die Dynamik zwischen Noctis, Gladious, Ignis und Prompto ist gelungen. Und ich empfand den gealterten Noctis sehr gelungen. Würdevoll, entschlossen, aber trotzdem von Ängsten erfüllt, wie man am Ende erfährt. Würde mir gefallen, wenn man in einem potentiellen neuen FF-Teil einen älteren Protagonisten spielt, der in eine ähnliche Kerbe schlägt.



Grundsätzlich hatte FF15 echt tolle Ideen und Momente, aber umso enttäuschender ist es am Ende gewesen. Wieder einmal so ein Spiel, das eben nicht an sich schlecht ist, aber bei dem man merkt, dass hinten und vorne deutlich mehr drin gewesen wäre. Ich mag es, aber eben auch nicht. Und das nervt mich irgendwie gewaltig.  


Jetzt ist aber erstmal Ni No Kuni 2 dran. Zwar läuft der Download noch, aber ich freue mich auf das Spiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Breath of the Wild auf dem cemu. Die Bildraten sind endlich akzeptabel, und crashes gehören auch der Vergangenheit an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Akzeptable Bildraten heisst konkret in Zahlen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. März 2018)

kannst du am oberen Bildrand entnehmen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2018)

Ach so. Glatt übersehen. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (24. März 2018)

Hätte gedacht die 43 ist die Zahl an Pfeilen oder so.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. März 2018)

Irgendwie hat mich die Rollenspieleritis mal wieder gepackt. Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja Kingdom Come Deliverance kaufen und damit anfangen, aber irgendwie hab ich gerade wieder zurück zur *Torment - Tides of Numenera* gefunden, das ich nie durchgespielt habe. Und auch wenn dem Spiel irgendwas fehlt, das der Vorgänger Planescape: Torment hatte, macht es gerade doch wieder ne Menge Spaß. Diese bizarre Spielwelt überrascht einen an jeder Ecke.

Nebenher bereite ich mich auf die nächste Woche in Sim Racing System (Online System im Stil von iRacing, aber kostenlos) vor, wo in *Assetto Corsa* mit dem Lotus 25 auf Spa Francorchamps gefahren wird. Das könnte lustig werden, diese alten Formel-Kisten aus den frühen 60ern sind immer wieder eine Herausforderung und mal ein völliger Gegensatz zu modernen Formel-Rennwagen, die ich ehrlich gesagt nicht besonders gerne fahre. Hab nach meinen ersten Testrunden allerdings kein Gefühl dafür, wie konkurrenzfähig ich bin. Mal abwarten.

Außerdem muss ich in *RaceRoom Racing Experience* noch den Moskau Raceway lernen, da nächste Woche auch in Sim Racing System mit der WTCC-Klasse dort gefahren wird. Und ich bin die Strecke noch nie gefahren, das wird sicher ein Spaß. Schlimmer als Sonoma Raceway diese Woche kann es aber sicher nicht werden. Die WTCC-Klasse ist auch die einzige, die ich diese Saison (eine Saison = 6 Wochen = 6 Rennen) in jeder Woche fahren will, da ich hier um Punkte fahren möchte. Derzeit bin ich in den Top 30 der WTCC-Meisterschaft und ich möchte eigentlich noch gerne in die Top 20 kommen. Ob ich das auch schaffe ist aber ne andere Frage. In der Woche nach Moskau kommt dann noch der Salzburgring, den ich aber eigentlich ganz gut beherrsche und der mit den Fronttrieblern auch nicht sooo schwierig sein dürfte, vor allen da ich dort vor ein paar Wochen noch Primera BTCC in rFactor 2 gefahren bin, was sehr gut geklappt hat.

Bin gespannt was in der nächsten Saison gefahren wird. Ich denke, ich werde mich da wieder auf eine Meisterschaft konzentrieren und andere Klassen nach Lust und Laune mitfahren.


----------



## svd (25. März 2018)

Dieses verdammte "Far Cry 4" auf der PS3. Soeben war ich in einer kleinen Videosequenz  vor die Wahl gestellt worden, jemanden zu töten.
Ja, und woher soll ich jetzt wissen, dass der eine Knopf, der nunmehr seit vierzig Stunden lang Menschen ins Jenseits befördert, just in dieser Szene absolut keine Funktion hat?
Ich einen komplett anderen hätte betätigen sollen, was auch nicht mal eingeblendet worden war? Dank der automatischen Speicherung kann ich auch nicht mehr auf einen älteren Spielstand zurückgreifen.
Im Endeffekt macht es, für das Ende, wohl keinen großen Unterschied. Trotzdem fühle ich mich betrogen.


----------



## MichaelG (25. März 2018)

So ein Spiel spielt man auf dem PC.


----------



## MichaelG (25. März 2018)

Aktuell spiele ich die beiden historischen Kampagnen in Warthunder. Dem einzigen MP-Titel den ich in Abständen einmal spiele. Das Spiel ist F2P und ohne P2W und noch relativ ausgeglichen bezüglich Fortschritten mit/ohne Premiumaccount. Im direkten Kampf hat man gegenüber einem Premium-User mit Premiumflugzeugen oder -panzern keine Nachteile, weil es auch F2P vergleichbar starke Flugzeuge in der gleichen Leistungsklasse gibt (bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen). 

Neben den Schwierigkeitsstufen Arcade, Realismus und Simulation gibt es noch die dynamischen Kampagnen gratis im Spiel. Die beiden zusätzlichen, historischen Kampagnen muß man kaufen, wenn man diese spielen will (es ist aber kein Zwang dahinter). Aber irgendwie muß sich so ein F2P-Modell ja auch finanzieren. Und das Spiel ist schon sehr aufwändig.

Die beiden Kampagnen kosten (außerhalb von ab und zu stattfindenden Rabattaktionen) rund 14 EUR/Stück und führen in den Pazifikkrieg im Zeitraum 1941 bis 1942. 1 x auf japanischer Seite und 1 x auf Seiten der Amerikaner. Dazu gibt es bei Kauf jeweils 1 Premiumflugzeug der jeweiligen Seite und eine Reihe von Goldeagles (die kann man dann entweder in Premiumzeiten stecken oder sich ein Premiumflug- oder Fahrzeug kaufen. Unter dem Strich ist der Kauf ein fairer Deal. Mit der US-Kampagne bin ich nun nach einigen Stunden durch und bin gerade in der 2. japanischen Mission (immer noch beim0 Angriff auf Pearl Habour (2. Angriffswelle).

Die in den Missionen der Kampagne errungenen Siege werden mit Silvereagles (reguläre Ingame-Währung im Spiel) und freien Erfahrungspunkten belohnt, was dazu führt, daß der Fortschritt bei der Entwicklung des aktuell ausgewählten Flugzeuges aus dem entsprechenden Land (USA oder Japan) etwas (zusätzlich) vorangeht.

Warthunder ist imho eines der wenigen F2P-Spiele was unter dem Strich ziemlich fair gestaltet ist. Man hat zwar nicht Zugang zu allen Flugzeugen/Fahrzeugen aber unter dem Strich eine sehr große Auswahl. Mit jedem großen Patch/Erweiterung kommen zusätzliche dazu.
Mit dem aktuellen Stand 1.77 z.B. der Leopard 2 und die Ju-277 Greif.

Die Flug- und Fahrzeuge sind nach Rang geordnet (Kampfstärke) und müssen der Reihe nach freigeschaltet werden (durch Erfolge etc. pp.) Danach dann deren Aufrüstoptionen (größere Bombenlasten, bessere Triebwerke, Panzerungen, zusätzliche Kanzeln bei Bombern u.s.w.

Vom Flugmodell her ist Warthunder zwar ziemlich Richtung Arcade ausgerichtet, macht aber enormen Spaß und es sind schon gewisse Unterschiede im Flugmodell erkennbar. Natürlich nicht auf dem Level eines DCS.  Aber man bemerkt schon die Behäbigkeit einer BF-110 oder Ju-88, die unterschiedlichen Waffendurchschlagskräfte.

Der Zeitraum den die Flugzeuge/Panzer aktuell abdecken reicht quasi von Vorkrieg (ab ca. 1925-28 bis weit Nachkrieg). Bei neuen Updates kommen wie gesagt auch immer wieder mal Ergänzungen in frühen Zeiträumen (überwiegend für alle Spieler, nur selten Premiumfahr-/flugzeuge. Das finde ich auch sehr gut.

Als Spielmodi gibt es Luftherrschaft (Domination 1 x indem man ein Luftareal beherrscht und 1 x durch Einnehmen von Flughäfen mit Landung, das gleiche zu Land mit Panzern, dann einfache Dinge wie Vorherrschaft (d.h. Feind zerstören und anrückende Bodentruppen, dann Basis zerstören ist auch so ein Modi).

Mit Herausforderungen (wenn man die entsprechenden Karten hat und die dort geforderten Bedingungen erfüllt wie x Siege in Folge oder ähnliches) oder bei ab und zu stattfindenden Aktionen (wo es heißt spiele bis zum Datum X Warthunder und erreiche Herausforderung XY) kann man sich auch mal Goldeagles verdienen. Wenn man die Grundausbildungen macht (quasi Tutorials für die Luftwaffe) bekommt man auch Goldeagles.

Warthunder ist am ehesten vergleichbar mit der World of .....-Reihe und umfaßt derzeit Flugzeuge und Panzer (allerdings in einem Spiel, nicht wie bei World of Tanks, World of Warships oder World of Warplanes in getrennten Titeln) und wird (in absehbarer Zeit - der Closed Beta läuft aktuell) durch die Marine ergänzt). Als Länder stehen Deutschland, England, USA, Japan, Rußland, Frankreich und Italien zur Verfügung. Es ist auch möglich zusammen zu spielen (Squad).


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. März 2018)

Hab nun einige Stunden mit Ni No Kuni 2 verbracht und ich muss sagen, es ist ein wirklich tolles Spiel.  Ja, es ist definitiv zu einfach. Mehr Anspruch wäre wirklich gut gewesen, denn eine vernünftige  Basis dafür ist ja vorhanden.  Oder zumindest sowas wie ein Hard-Mode für erfahrenere Rollenspieler. 

Aber das Artdesign, die Charaktere, das Gameplay an sich (vom Schwierigkeitsgrad abgesehen)...all das macht echt Laune. Teilweise musste ich auch echt lachen, insbesondere wegen dem Mechbook. Das Teil hat den heutigen Zeitgeist rund um Social Network super getroffen. Besser und humorvoller hätte man so was in einem Spiel nicht unterbringen können. Und da auch Gruppenmitglieder, wie z.B. Shanty, in dem Teil kommentieren und posten, kriegt man auch eine andere Seite der Figuren mit (z.B. Shantys Unvermögen, vernünftige Sätze zu verfassen  ). 

Dieser Chibi-Style in der Open World ist auch ziemlich niedlich. Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass das Spiel in sich wirklich rund wirkt und nichts aufgesetzt. Generell reicht es zwar nicht zu einem "sehr gut", aber es ist trotzdem eines der besten JRPGs der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Wubaron (26. März 2018)

Ich spiel am iPhone Operate Now: Hospital. Free2Play, geht in etwa in die Richtung wie Fallout Shelter usw. Für was "richtiges" hab ich aktuell keine Zeit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Ich spiel am iPhone Operate Now: Hospital. Free2Play, geht in etwa in die Richtung wie Fallout Shelter usw. Für was "richtiges" hab ich aktuell keine Zeit.


Ist denn "Windelwechsel-Simulator" nichts Richtiges?!


----------



## MichaelG (26. März 2018)

In 3D mit Geruchsmodul und Haptik. Erspart sogar teure VR-Technik.


----------



## Wubaron (26. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist denn "Windelwechsel-Simulator" nichts Richtiges?!


Oh, ja hätte ich fast vergessen. Der Simulator hat übrigens ein Addon erhalten: "Pausenloses schreien - extra laut" mit dem Bonus Schwierigkeitsgrad "nur schwer zu beruhigen". Nervenkitzel pur.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. März 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mechbook - Shanty



Ich finde es sehr interessant, das hier zwischen englischer und deutscher Version offenbar massiv Namensänderungen ohne erkennbaren Grund vorgenommen wurden.
Das Mechbook heißt im englischen Leafbook.
Shanty ist Tani und Minapolis heißt Evermore.

Edit: Noch mehr unerklärliche Beispiele gefunden.
Evans Familienname: Tom (D) - Tildrum (E)
sein Königreich: Katzbuckel (D) - Ding Dong Dell (E)
Mina (D) - (Ara)nella (E)

Muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. März 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr interessant, das hier zwischen englischer und deutscher Version offenbar massiv Namensänderungen ohne erkennbaren Grund vorgenommen wurden.
> Das Mechbook heißt im englischen Leafbook.
> Shanty ist Tani und Minapolis heißt Evermore.
> 
> ...



Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht aufgefallen, da ich mit japanischer Audio und dt. Texten spiele. Mir ist, dass Shanty auch auf japanisch Shanty heißt. Beim Rest ist mir das noch nicht aufgefallen. Muss ich wohl mal genauer hinhören.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. März 2018)

Bastel grad bissle mit dem Editor von Far Cry 4 rum zur Einstimmung auf Morgen, wenn ich endlich den 5. Teil angehen kann


----------



## MichaelG (27. März 2018)

Ich hab schon (dank VPN) FC 5 getestet. Kein Fehlkauf. Das Spiel finde ich super.

Nur das Flugmodell ist am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig und die Wildtiere (egal ob Stinktier, Bär, Fasan, Hund, Puma oder Allesfresser) stecken für meinen Geschmack zu viele Kugeln weg.

Das ist aber maximal ein Abzug in der C-Note.

Bin schon wieder angefixt und freue mich schon auf heute Abend (ohne VPN).

Aber irgendwie scheint eine der Freischaltungen noch nicht zu funktionieren. Wo man sich auf der Ubisoftseite anmelden soll um einen Waffenskin zu bekommen. Das funktioniert irgendwie noch nicht.

Was ich gut finde, daß Ubisoft sich auch selbst auf die Schippe nimmt. Stichwort Turm.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2018)

*Deus Ex - Mankind Divided
*
Hauptspiel erledigt, Marchenko ist umgefallen wie ein nasser Sack. Unglaublich easy dieser Boss-Endkampf, wenn man den pazifistischen Weg geht. 
Wenn ich das was ich in gut 34 Stunden gesehen/gespielt hab zusammenfassend betrachte, so war es bezüglich Präsentation, Gameplay und Design genau das was ich mir erhofft hab: Ein absolut würdiges Sequel.
Das Ende... Joah, der Cut ab dem Punkt wo es richtig interessant wird ist schon gemein, hat schon "Matrix Reloaded"-Methode. ^^^Aber gut, die letzte Überraschung wird fürs Trilogie-Finale aufgehoben. Ist heutzutage leider fast überall zu sehen.

Doch wehe euch, Square Enix, wenn ihr das Teil hier nicht fortsetzt.  

So... Da ich aber vor wenigen Tagen den Season Pass günstig erstanden hab bin ich hier noch lange nicht fertig. Die Story-DLCs kommen als Nächstes dran... Und danach schau ich mir den Breach-Modus an.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. März 2018)

*Far Cry 5*
Mir gefällt's, wirkt frischer als Teil 4. Ich bin Ubisoft sehr dankbar, dass man die blöde Leiche-absuchen-Animation  abgeschafft hat - und das Klettern nicht mehr so überstrapaziert wird wie im Vorgänger. Die Bunker bringen eine leichte Rätselnote ins Spiel (gut!) und die Nebenbeschäftigungen wirken auf mich allgemein nicht mehr so formelhaft wie zuvor. Dazu eine schöne Welt, was willst du mehr? Ach ja, eine etwas spannendere Story wäre vielleicht gut. Meistens browse ich während der Zwischensequenzen auf meinem Zweitmonitor im Internet, so egal sind mir die Charaktere.  Habe jetzt John Seed im Süden besiegt und die Aussicht, jetzt noch zwei weitere Bosse und ebenso große Gebiete zu erledigen, wirkt schon nicht mehr so anziehend wie zu Beginn ...

btw: Ich kann an mein schweres Maschinengewehr einen Schalldämpfer schrauben, der das Teil lautlos macht? Geht's noch???


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2018)

FC war doch schon immer abgedreht und nicht unbedingt real. Die Flammenwerfer-Heinis sind z.B. schwer gepanzert obwohl das nicht sichtbar ist.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2018)

Aktuell FC 5. Macht Spaß, Charaktere und Story sind sehr gut.

Leider hängt das Bugpolishing hinterher. Da hat das Team von AC bezüglich Bugbeseitigung qualitativ deutlich besser gearbeitet. 2 Missionen waren bisher nicht lösbar:

Der Verkünder (den Truck den man zerstören soll) der switchte bei mir auf der Map hin und her, ruckelte an mir vorbei und war auf einmal verschwunden. Mission nicht abschließbar.

Dann das Ding mit den Sprit-Lkws, die ich für den Widerstand klauen sollte: Ich finde einen davon, liefere den aus. Danach finde ich ewig keinen zweiten, sterbe bei einem Angriff und was geschieht? Alles beginnt wieder bei 0.

John Seed als Bossgegner war für meinen Geschmack auch viel zu leicht.

Ansonsten erfüllt das Spiel meine Vorstellungen zu 100%.

Hoffe auf Patchservice, der die Probleme behebt.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. März 2018)

John Seed fand ich auch nicht wirklich schwierig schade eigentlich, ich fand den Character recht karismatisch mit seinem "Ja-Getue", bin gespannt was mich bei Faith erwartet und später bei Jakob und natürlich Joseph.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. März 2018)

hab ein bißchen gestreamt, hatte aber jetzt nicht so lange Zeit, war primär der Kampf ums Gefängis





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oCL1QJCp8OI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2018)

Da die F1-Saison wieder angefangen hat 
(ich habe die Vorbereitung für Monza '18 im Griff:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),
 versuche ich mich an meine Karriere beim "Motorsport Manager" weiter zu führen.
Die letzte Saison brachte ich, mit einem halben Jahr Verspätung, zu Ende.
Musste mich erst wieder daran gewöhnen, was wichtig ist. Dazu kommt, dass inzwischen die Boxenmannschaft ebenfalls verwaltet werden kann.
Ein weiterer spannender Effekt.

Beim letzten Rennen wollte ich unbedingt beide Titel sichern.
das gelang mir auch ganz knapp. Fahrer  Nr.1 kam mit einigen roten Teilen und 0.2 Litern Sprit über die Ziellinie und sicherte damit beide Meisterschaften.
Sehr cool.

Diese Saison starte ich nochmals in der unteren Liga um gut gerüstet, nächste Saison aufzusteigen.
Sofern ich erster werde....
Was anfangs Saison extrem schwierig abzuschätzen ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2018)

*Deus Ex - Mankind Divided*

LOL... Hatte vorgestern abend  "Verzweifelte Maßnahmen" gesessen, kurz vorm Schlafengehen aufgehört... Und stelle gerade fest dass nur ich nur 2 Minuten vom Abspann entfernt war. 
Glaube an dem DLC habe ich höchstens 45 Minuten gesessen. Verdammt kurz... Aber nicht schlecht.

Nun folgt "Systemspaltung"... Und wunder mich über Jensens Sprecher im Intro. Entweder wurde dieser mit zu tiefem Ton aufgenommen oder man hat den Stammsprecher mit jemand anderen verwechselt. Im Eigentlichen Spiel ist es wiederum der Richtige...


----------



## Zybba (29. März 2018)

Sauerlandboy, nach dem dritten Mal muss ich jetzt leider einschreiten! 

Es heißt Mankind D*i*vided.


----------



## MichaelG (30. März 2018)

Farcry 5. Die Überläufermission war verbuggt und funktionierte erst im 2. Anlauf. Und Uplay zählt leider keine h und Prozente mehr. Trotz speichern und 8h mehr Spielzeit und unter Garantie mehr Prozente steht in Uplay der alte Wert: 10,3 h und 48 %. Aber zum Glück hat es den Fortschritt nicht erwischt. 

Das Spiel macht schon Spaß (trotz der Bugs hab ich den Kauf nicht bereut).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2018)

*Deus Ex - Mankind Divided (und Entschuldigung, Herr Zybba )*

Die "Systemspaltung" war erfolgreich. War vom Gefühl etwa doppelt oder gar dreimal so lang wie der vorherige DLC. Und die tieferen Ebenen der Palisade Bank waren wirklich sehr ansehnlich.


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2018)

Farcry 5. Das Spiel ist nicht schlecht. Was nervt ist das schlechte Bugfixing. Ich kann schon wieder 1 Mission nicht erledigen (die wo ich mit dem Fahrzeug Hirsche über den Haufen fahren soll und das Fleisch einsammeln). Sobald ich auf einen Hírsch zufahre versinkt der im Boden. Fahre ich zurück taucht er aus dem Boden wieder auf WTF? Ich finde es auch komisch, daß nachdem ich den ersten Boss kalt gemacht hatte die Nebenjobs (z.B. mit den Bulleneiern) auf einmal weg waren. Was ich auch nicht begreife ist das Szenario mit den akustischen Wolfsanlockern. Ich erledige 4 Stück davon wie abgesprochen und auf einmal heißt es nachdem die Mission als Erfolg gebucht wurde in der neuen Mission ich habe nun 1 von 6 bereits erledigt ??  Aber wo sollen die 6 in Whitetail Mountain bitte schön sein ? Zumal ich bis auf die Trance-Sequenz wo ich die 4 akustischen Anlocker auch platt gemacht habe dann eigentlich 4/6 hätte wenn die zählen würden.

Oder Angeln: Sobald ich beim "Kampf" mit dem Mauszeiger zu weit oder aprupt nach links oder rechts drehe habe ich keine Angel mehr in der Hand sondern wieder meine Waffe ? Was soll dieser Käse ?

Was mich auch stört ist, daß man aller Furz lang geschnappt wird. Bei Jacob wurde ich 4 x einkassiert bis ich den Kerl dann endlich endgültig in die Eier treten konnte. Das ist (sorry) lächerlich. 



Spoiler



Wobei die "Auflösung" der "Drogentrips" unter Jacobs gut gemacht wurden. Daß ich letztendlich tatsächlich Elie getötet habe wurde mir erst da bewußt. Dachte vorher es wäre nur Suggestion durch Drogen.



Die KI ist durchwachsen. Mal spielt die KI Deppenausflug. Mal schleichen Feinde und umgehen mich und pumpen mich von hinten mit der Pumpgun voll. Hier ist wirklich eine große Varianz in der KI-Qualität vorhanden. Wieso ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

Jedenfalls ist Jacob nun Geschichte. Bin bei 71 % und wenn ich die fehlende Miteinrechnerei mit dazu zähle sind es aktuell 24 h Spieldauer.

Aktuell würde ich FC 5 auf 80-82% einpegeln. Wenn die Bugs endlich mal Geschichte sind würde ich hier noch nachlegen. Aktuell sehe ich von meiner persönlichen Warte aus FC 5 ungefähr auf dem Level von FC 3, damit auch vor FC 1 und sehr deutlich vor FC 2 und kurz nach FC4 was immer noch mein Lieblings-FC der Neuzeit darstellt. FC Primal läuft außer Konkurrenz weil nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. März 2018)

Ich hab mir gestern am Abend noch in einer ganz spontanen Laune *Kingdom Come Deliverance* gekauft und über Nacht runtergeladen, werde damit wohl die eine oder andere Stunde dieses Wochenende verbringen. Macht erstmal nen sehr interessanten Ersteindruck. Nur die Performance könnte etwas besser sein. Ich hab zwar meist über 60 fps, aber die fühlen sich irgendwie unrund und laggy an, obwohl ich den Wirsing* ausgeschaltet habe. Ich werde mal versuchen limitierte 60 fps im Treiber zu erzwingen, evtl. bringt das ja was.

Aber die technischen Problemchen mal beiseite: Ich bin zwar noch nicht weit, aber das Spiel bietet mir im Grunde genau das, was ich erwartet und erhofft habe. Endlich mal ein wieder RPG, das auf Story, Atmosphäre, Charakterwerte und Spielmechaniken setzt, anstatt mich von einem Kampf in den nächsten zu hetzen. Überhaupt finde ich, dass in vielen RPGs Kämpfe viel zu inflationär eingesetzt werden. The Witcher 3 war z. B. so ein Fall. Tolles Spiel, aber zu viel repetitives Geschnetzel.

Was mir an KCD auch gut gefällt: Die Kodexeinträge, die viele interessante geschichtliche Details zur damaligen Zeit vermitteln. Man merkt hier sehr deutlich, dass die Entwickler hier nicht nur einen actionreichen Grafikblender machen wollten, sondern ein geschichtlich authentisches Spiel mit viel Tiefgang. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass so mancher Entwickler sich an diesem Spiel ein Beispiel nehmen würde.

Kleines, aber für mich auch sehr schönes Detail: Das Userinterface sieht schön aus und passt zum Setting. Viele aktuelle Spiele lassen das Userinterface aussiehen wie die Benutzeroberfläche eines Smartphones, Tablets oder die Tasten auf einem Konsolen-Controller. Das hier erinnert mich auf angenehme Weise an Oblivion, was die Optik angeht, und ist kein optischer Stilbruch, wie z. B. das UI in Skyrim es meiner Meinung nach war.

Das ist zumindest mein erster Eindruck nach der ersten Spielstunde (bei der auch viel Einstellarbeit dabei war). Ich bin mehr oder weniger gerade erst aus der Hütte raus, hab ein paar Gespräche geführt und mich im Dorf ein wenig umgesehen. Jetzt mache ich mir erstmal was zu futtern, danach geht's zurück ins Mittelalter.


* Jepp, ich meine natürlich Vsync


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2018)

*Deus Ex - Mankind Divided*

Sodele, und mit "Eine kriminelle Vergangenheit" wären wir auch durch. Eindeutig der längste und beste DLC. Vor allem der ganz neue Schauplatz hat für viel Abwechslung und Spannung gesorgt.

Alles in allem haben sich die 4 Euro für den Season Pass definitiv gelohnt. 

Nun bleibt nur noch der "Breach-Modus"... Mal schauen was sich dahinter verbirgt.


----------



## Zybba (1. April 2018)

Die DLC habe ich leider nicht gespielt bisher.
Das sollte ich evtl. noch nachholen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. April 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern am Abend noch in einer ganz spontanen Laune *Kingdom Come Deliverance* gekauft und über Nacht runtergeladen, werde damit wohl die eine oder andere Stunde dieses Wochenende verbringen. Macht erstmal nen sehr interessanten Ersteindruck. Nur die Performance könnte etwas besser sein. Ich hab zwar meist über 60 fps, aber die fühlen sich irgendwie unrund und laggy an, obwohl ich den Wirsing* ausgeschaltet habe. Ich werde mal versuchen limitierte 60 fps im Treiber zu erzwingen, evtl. bringt das ja was.
> 
> Aber die technischen Problemchen mal beiseite: Ich bin zwar noch nicht weit, aber das Spiel bietet mir im Grunde genau das, was ich erwartet und erhofft habe. Endlich mal ein wieder RPG, das auf Story, Atmosphäre, Charakterwerte und Spielmechaniken setzt, anstatt mich von einem Kampf in den nächsten zu hetzen. Überhaupt finde ich, dass in vielen RPGs Kämpfe viel zu inflationär eingesetzt werden. The Witcher 3 war z. B. so ein Fall. Tolles Spiel, aber zu viel repetitives Geschnetzel.
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß gewünscht. Das Spiel ist, trotz aller Fehler, ein hervorragendes Stück Software. Jetzt, nachdem Patch 1.4.1 draußen ist, werde ich es auch nochmal durchspielen.

Edit: Hab aber das Gefühl, dass es ein Grafik-Downgrade in KDC gab. Kann mich natürlich auch irren, aber gefühlt sieht z.B. das Gras schlechter aus, als vorher.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. April 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Die DLC habe ich leider nicht gespielt bisher.
> Das sollte ich evtl. noch nachholen.


Würde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Der SP ging zuletzt öfters für nen Fünfer weg. Mir hat es nochmal gute 10 Stunden zusätzliche Spielzeit eingebracht. 

Allerdings muss man bedenken dass die DLCs vorrangig mehr Wert auf den Stealth-Weg legen. Gut, mir kam das natürlich sehr entgegen, wer jedoch schon das Hauptspiel bevorzugt mit Waffengewalt angepackt hat muss sich hier definitiv umstellen.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. April 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß gewünscht. Das Spiel ist, trotz aller Fehler, ein hervorragendes Stück Software. Jetzt, nachdem Patch 1.4.1 draußen ist, werde ich es auch nochmal durchspielen.
> 
> Edit: Hab aber das Gefühl, dass es ein Grafik-Downgrade in KDC gab. Kann mich natürlich auch irren, aber gefühlt sieht z.B. das Gras schlechter aus, als vorher.



Danke, ich denke, das Spiel wird meine Erwartungen erfüllen. Ein atmosphärisches, schönes Spiel, nicht immer ganz fair und frustfrei, aber eben ein ungeschliffener Diamant. Ähnlich wie damals die Stalker Spiele oder Gothic 1 und 2.

Was die Vegetation angeht: Stimmt, vor allem in der Distanz könnte die schöner sein. Die Bäume haben bei mir teilweise seltsam dunkle Ränder und generell könnte halt die Kantenglättung schöner sein. Aber das ist meckern auf hohem Niveau. Und es wird ja auch weiterhin fleißig am Spiel gepatcht, verbessert und von Fans gemoddet.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. April 2018)

Nachdem ich Ni No Kuni 2 beendet habe, jetzt zu Far Cry 5 gewechselt. Was für ein Kontrast.
Während das erste designed wurde, um maximalen Spaß zu bieten, wurde das andere offenbar designed, um den Spieler maximal auf die Nerven zu gehen.
So geht es mir derzeit zumindest, das mich das Spiel am laufenden Band nervt.
Ich versuche seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit zu einem Missionsziel zu gelangen und werde ständig davon abgehalten.
Einmal bin nach dem Respawn keine 5m gefahren, bevor mein Wagen wieder zu Brei geschossen wurde.
Wirklich Spaß kommt dabei irgendwie nicht auf.
Zu allem Überfluss wurde ich dann jetzt mal wieder entführt (Nerv), was mich wieder völlig aus der Bahn geworfen hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. April 2018)

spiel auch grad wieder Far Cry, hab ein bißchen gestreamt, u.a. die Lieblingsmission meines Namensvetters hier, mit den edlen Rinderteilen 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rz36qvq5jEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. April 2018)

Videos und Kanäle


----------



## Zybba (2. April 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gut, mir kam das natürlich sehr entgegen, wer jedoch schon das Hauptspiel bevorzugt mit Waffengewalt angepackt hat muss sich hier definitiv umstellen.


Danke für den Hinweis! Dann ist das wohl eher nichts für mich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. April 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Danke, ich denke, das Spiel wird meine Erwartungen erfüllen. Ein atmosphärisches, schönes Spiel, nicht immer ganz fair und frustfrei, aber eben ein ungeschliffener Diamant. Ähnlich wie damals die Stalker Spiele oder Gothic 1 und 2.


Fair finde ich es schon. Hatte nur Frustmomente aufgrund von diversen kleineren Bugs.  



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Was die Vegetation angeht: Stimmt, vor allem in der Distanz könnte die schöner sein. Die Bäume haben bei mir teilweise seltsam dunkle Ränder und generell könnte halt die Kantenglättung schöner sein. Aber das ist meckern auf hohem Niveau. Und es wird ja auch weiterhin fleißig am Spiel gepatcht, verbessert und von Fans gemoddet.


Die Darstellung in der Distanz meine ich nicht. Ich meinte generell die Grasdarstellung. Mir war, als wäre die vor den Patches im Detail weniger pixelig. Kann mich aber auch irren und es sah vor den Patches schon so aus und ich hab es nur nicht so mitbekommen, weil ich zu Beginn noch mit ner rosa Brille auf die Optik geguckt habe. 

Die kantenglättung finde ich aber echt gelungen. ^^ Ich spiele in 1440p und davon profitiert das Spiel schon sehr stark.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. April 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Fair finde ich es schon. Hatte nur Frustmomente aufgrund von diversen kleineren Bugs.
> 
> 
> Die Darstellung in der Distanz meine ich nicht. Ich meinte generell die Grasdarstellung. Mir war, als wäre die vor den Patches im Detail weniger pixelig. Kann mich aber auch irren und es sah vor den Patches schon so aus und ich hab es nur nicht so mitbekommen, weil ich zu Beginn noch mit ner rosa Brille auf die Optik geguckt habe.
> ...



Bei Gebäuden, Personen usw. sieht die Kantenglättung auch gut aus. Aber in der Vegetation (vor allem bei weiter weg stehenden Bäumen) gibt es doch einiges an Geflimmer. Aber ich werde mir über Nacht mal das HD Texture Pack herunterladen, evtl. wird es damit ja zumindest aus der Nähe etwas besser. In 1440p fällt es evtl. auch nicht so auf, aber in 1080p erkennt man's schon recht deutlich, da der Grafikstil insgesamt schon sehr scharf gehalten ist.


----------



## MrFob (2. April 2018)

Bin gerade drueber meinen Pile of Shame ein bisschen abzubauen und auch meine Festplatten mal wieder ein bisschen freizuraeumen, da sie voller angefangener Spiele sind.

*1. Firewatch:*
Sehr entspannter Walking Simulator mit netten Dialogen. Es wurde ja damals bemaengelt, dass die Story so ein unbefriedigendes Ende hat. Kann die Kritik zwar verstehen, fand ich aber gar nicht. Bei dem gechillten Spielprinzip und so hat die zugegebenermassen etwas banale Aufloesung aber mMn ziemlich gut gepasst. Es ging halt eher um die Personen Henry und Delilah und was die so bewegt und umtreibt, da brauchte man jetzt nicht das totale Spektakel im"externen" Plot. Auch dass man 



Spoiler



Delilah auch am Ende nie sieht


 fand ich ok und eigentlich einen guten Zug, so bleibt jedem seine Vorstellung erhalten.
Eine Frage haette ich aber zu einem, wie ich finde, ziemlich krassen Plot Hole: 



Spoiler



Also Ned war seit dem Tod seines Sohnes alleine in diesem Shelter und hat sich aus irgendwelchen Gruenden einen Spass draus gemacht, Henry halb in den Wahnsinn zu treiben. OK, So weit so gut. Aber woher kam denn bitte der ganze Schrott, den man in Wapiti Station findet? Sowohl Henry als auch Delilah sagen ja, dass es ein Riesending gewesen sein muss, das alles da hin zu schaffen und ich stimme zu. Da sind ja riesige Sendemasten, und und und. Ganz zu schweigen von ein paar hundert Metern Maschendrahtzaun, den Ned anscheinend dort professionell aufgestellt hat? Ist irgendwo mal erklaert wo das Zeug herkommt? Hab ich das verpasst?



P.S.: Firewatch ist - dadurch, dass es so gemaechlich und unaufregend ist -  ein geniales Spiel, wenn man einen ueblen Kater auskurieren will bzw. muss und nichts anderes auf die Reihe kriegt. Glaubt mir, ich habe es unter genau diesen Bedingungen getestet. 

7/10 Tannenzapfen


*2. Quantum Break*
Habe es ueber das Osterwochenende durchgespielt, fast am Stueck. Mann, wieso hat mir denn keiner vorher gesagt was fuer ein geiles Spiel das ist? Als Story Liebhaber fand ich die Kombination aus Spiel und den Live-Action Episoden ziemlich genial, vor allem, da die Episoden ziemlich aufwendig produziert sind, die Schauspieler im Allgemeinen einen ordentlichen Job machen und die Grafik des Spiels gut genug ist, dass die Uebergaenge zwischen Spiel und Film nicht total daneben wirken. Der Zeitreise Plot ist ueber weite Strecken echt genial gemacht. Nur gegen Ende kriegt der Plot leider nicht mehr ganz die Kurve (mehr dazu gleich). Das Gameplay ist zwar vielleicht eher zweckdienlich als in irgendeiner Form aussergewoehnlich aber die TPS Schiessereien funktionieren schon gut und die Zeitmanipulation gibt dem ganzen noch ein bisschen einen eigenen Charakter. Nichts super tolles aber auf jeden Fall auch nichts schlechtes. Wer Zeitreise Stories und Cutscenes mag sollte sich das Spiel aber auf jeden Fall nicht entgehen lassen.

Allerdings, wie bei den meisten Zeitreisegeschichten kommt am Ende nicht alles ganz zusammen. Nach meiner Auffassung gibt es ein ziemlich uebles Plot Hole und zwei offene Fragen am Ende, von denen eine ganz cool ist (fuer einen potentiellen Nachfolger), die andere aber eher so wirkt als waere sie einfach nicht bedacht worden denn sie waere recht einfach zu vermeiden gewesen:


Spoiler



a) Das Plot Hole: Wieso weiss der alte Paul Serene im Jahr 2016 nicht, dass William's Zeitmaschine in der Schwimmhalle versteckt ist? Denn das Ende der Zeit findet ja irgendwann nach dem 9. Oktober 2016 statt (wohl ca. 2-3 Tage spaeter). Zu diesem Zeitpunkt steht die Maschine ja im Schwimmbad. der junge Paul reist ganz am Anfang ja ans Ende der Zeit und ist dort (mit Beth Wilder) gefangen, bis er es schafft William's Zeitmaschine zu reparieren und damit ins Jahr 1999 zu reisen, wo er dann in William's Workshop raus kommt und dann von da an altert. Nachdem er William's Worksshop 1999 verlassen hat kommt auch Beth zurueck und sie und William verlagern seine Zeitmaschine vom Workshop in die Schwimmhalle, wo Paul sie dann nicht finden kann. Aber Paul muss ja am Ende der Zeit die Zeitmaschine schon in der Schwimmhalle repariert und betreten haben um nach 1999 zurueckzukommen. Er muesste also schon wissen wo sie ist. Das passt nicht.

b) Die coole offene Frage am Ende: Wer ist der Shifter? Als Jack 2016 in Pauls Apartment im Monarch Tower einbricht um den CFR zu stehlen findet man eine mysterioese Notiz von einem Shifter, der irgendwie wieder aus der Shifter Form herausgefunden hat und nun so eine Art Gott-Komplex hat und der Meinung sit, das Ende der Zeit sei an sich ein guter Zustand. Wer ist das? Ist das eine Version Pauls bei dem das Chrono-Syndrom ueberhand genommen hat? Ich glaube es handelt sich dabei eher um Martin Hatch und ich koennte mir sogar vorstellen, Martin Hatch ist Dr. Kim, der zum Shifter wurde und sich dann irgendwie wieder materialisiert hat (deswegen taucht er im Jahr 2001 aus dem Nichts auf). Hatch versucht das Ende der Zeit herbeizufuehren und das Lifeboat Projekt zu sabotieren, seine Motive dafuer sind unklar aber es wuerde zu der Notiz passen und auch dazu, dass er ein ganzes Sicherheitsteam in einem Aufzug alleine platt gemacht hat. Die Post-Credit-Szene wuerde auch dazu passen. Ich denke, dass dies Remedy's Aufhaenger fuer eine Fortsetzung war/ist, sollte es die jemals geben (wonach es ja leider eher nicht aussieht). Das ist aber ne ganz coole offene Frage.

c) Die nicht so tolle offene Frage: Ich fand es cool, dass alles, was die Zeitreisenden schon beobachtet haben auch eintreffen musste. Es war Pauls Motivation fuer alles und es ergab Sinn. Es war cool, dass das Spiel es auch echt gut durchgezogen hat. Eben bis zum Ende. Denn: Was wurde nun aus dem Ende der Zeit? Paul und Beth hatten es ja gesehen/erlebt, anscheinend sogar fuer mehrere Monate oder so. Am Ende verhindert man es aber, was ja bedeuten wuerde, dass man selbst erlebte Geschehnisse doch veraendern kann. Jack scheint dies ja auch zu glauben, wie man ganz am Ende sieht (darum fluesetert er der gestoppten Beth ja zu, dass er nochmal fuer sie was aendern will). Diese Frage haette es aber mMn gar nicht gebraucht. Es ware naemlich kein Problem gewesen, den Plot minimal abzuaendern, so dass alles zusammenpasst.Das einzige was man haette machen muessen ist eine Fehlfunktion oder so in Williams und Jacks letzte Zeitreise (die von kurz nach der Fracture bis kurz vor das Ende der Zeit) einzubauen, so dass die beiden nicht direkt vor dem Ende der Zeit eintreffen sondern irgendwie zu einem "Zeitpunkt" als der junge Paul und Beth schon ihre Periode am Ende der Zeit "abgesessen" haben. Waere mMn viel cooler gewesen. Man haette sogar den (mMn eh ziemlich unnoetigen) Bosskampf gegen Paul  (oder meinetwegen gegen andere Shifter oder so) behalten koennen, aber eben gegen einen jungen Paul, der dann am Ende durch die Zeitmaschine ins Jahr 1999 entkommt. Dann alesst man noch die junge Beth gehen und damit haette sich der Kreis geschlossen, jeder haette alles erlebt, was er erleben musste und danach haetten Jack und William die Zeit wieder starten koennen und alle waeren happy. Aber nein, man musste ja einen bloeden Bosskampf gegen den alten Paul einbauen (der mMn eh aus seiner Perspektive kein Boesewicht war). 
Naja, aber sonst auf jeden Fall coole Handlung.



So, wer kurz in den Spoiler Tag geschaut hat, der sieht schon, ueber die Handlung laesst sich vorzueglich sinnieren, was mMn immer ein gutes Zeichen ist, selbst wenn sie den einen oder anderen Fehler hat.

Alles in allem 9/10 Chronon Partikel fuer Quantum Break, echt tolles Spiel.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. April 2018)

Zu deiner Shifter-Theorie:
https://youtu.be/jeRJsmgWZOk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. April 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Es wurde ja damals bemaengelt, dass die Story so ein unbefriedigendes Ende hat. Kann die Kritik zwar verstehen, fand ich aber gar nicht. Bei dem gechillten Spielprinzip und so hat die zugegebenermassen etwas banale Aufloesung aber mMn ziemlich gut gepasst. Es ging halt eher um die Personen Henry und Delilah und was die so bewegt und umtreibt, da brauchte man jetzt nicht das totale Spektakel im"externen" Plot. Auch dass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seh ich genau so und konnte die Kritik damals auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.



MrFob schrieb:


> Eine Frage haette ich aber zu einem, wie ich finde, ziemlich krassen Plot Hole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich glaube nicht, dass die Station von Ned aufgebaut wurde.
Vermutlich waren das tatsächlich irgendwelche Wissenschaftler und Ned hat das Ganze nur als Teil seines Spielchens benutzt.


----------



## MrFob (2. April 2018)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Zu deiner Shifter-Theorie:
> https://youtu.be/jeRJsmgWZOk



Haha, wie geil ist das denn. Cooles Video! Da stimmen unsere Schlussfolgerungen ja fast exakt ueberein, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich nicht alle Zeichen gesehen habe, die ihr im Video nennt. 



Spoiler



Habe z.B. Hatchs Silhouette bei dem Shifter Angriff in Akt 5 zum Beispiel nicht erkannt. Nur stimmt, das mit Dr. Kim ergibt dann wenig Sinn mehr. Hatte das Ding mit der Hoehle in der Notiz nicht so genau bedacht.



Ah, ich wuerde wirklich gerne einen zweiten Teil sehen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2018)

Immer noch Farcry 5. Hab jetzt endlich den Admiral gefangen. Und die Mission/en mit den Tiere über den Haufen fahren und Fleisch abliefern hat nach einem 2. Anlauf jetzt auch funktioniert.

Bleiben im Gebiet von Jacob nur noch die 2. Serie der akustischen Wolfsanlocker. 2 von 6 habe ich, aber die restlichen 4 finde ich nicht..

Danach geht es im Gebiet von Faith in Richtung Finale (die Camps befreien usw.).


----------



## sunburst1988 (3. April 2018)

Ich bin weiter dabei meinen Pile of Shame "abzuarbeiten".

Nach Styx - Master of Shadows bin ich dieses Wochenende nun mit XCOM - Enemy Within angefangen.
Styx war ein solides Spiel, das Schleichen hat nach langer Zeit mal wieder richtig Laune gemacht. Würde es aber nicht als das totale Meisterwerk bezeichnen. Dazu wirkte gerade die Story und die Gestaltung des Spiels zu... unrund.

Bei XCOM bin ich allerdings immernoch überrascht wie viel Spaß Rundentaktik machen kann. Abgesehen von den offenbar falschen Trefferchancen (45% und 6 mal nacheinander daneben ) gibts da wirklich wenig zu meckern. Mein innerer Perfektionist zwingt mich nur leider immer wieder zum Neustart. Habe gestern, nachdem ich Deutschland verloren hatte, schon wieder eine neue Runde gestartet... 
Gut zu wissen dass danach noch der zweite Teil auf mich wartet.

MfG


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. April 2018)

Bin jetzt knapp 10 Stunden in Far Cry 5 und ich muss sagen, das ist für mich das schlechteste FC seit Far Cry 2.
Dieser permanente Nerv-Faktor is schon fast mit den legendären Instant-Respawns in den Außenposten von FC2 zu vergleichen.
Außerdem was für eine hochgradige Null muss man hier eigentlich spielen. Ständig wird man entführt und läuft in die offensichtlichsten Fallen der Gegenspieler. Das wirkt alles so unglaublich dumm.
Auch das Schema mit den völlig durchgeknallten Antagonisten haben sie jetzt völlig überreizt. Vaas war legendär, Pagan Min konnte man noch so hinnehmen, aber mit den Seeds wird es imo nur noch lächerlich.


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2018)

Ich habe jetzt mal Lego City Undercover geholt
Auf dem 3DS war es ja schon Lustig, nur mich verwundern die "Wertungen und Meldungen" bei Steam die was von vielen Bugs und abstürzen faseln
Bisher noch kein einziges Problem gehabt ö.Ö

Alleine dass man die Musik nur Binär regeln kann ist nervig


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. April 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bin jetzt knapp 10 Stunden in Far Cry 5 und ich muss sagen, das ist für mich das schlechteste FC seit Far Cry 2.



Irgendwie glaub ich dir. Nach allem, was ich von dem Spiel gesehen habe, und von dem unguten Gefühl nach der Ankündigung....hab mir gerade Wildlands für 25€ gekauft, das Ding hier geb ich mir erst, wenn es noch günstiger ist. Vielleicht lass ichs aber auch ganz aus.


----------



## Zybba (3. April 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bin jetzt knapp 10 Stunden in Far Cry 5 und ich muss sagen, das ist für mich das schlechteste FC seit Far Cry 2.


Interessant, wie sehr die Stimmen auseinander gehen.
Einige sagen es sei das beste Far Cry aller Zeiten. Andere schlagen wie du komplett andere Töne an.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2018)

Es kommt eben darauf an, was dir wichtig ist. Wenn Du vor allem wert auf die Story legst, dann kannst du vielleicht sehr enttäuscht werden. Legst du dagegen wert auf eine schöne große Welt, die hübsch gestaltet ist und es einiges zu entdecken gibt, dann kann man viel Spaß haben.
Die Welt ist nämlich richtig schön gemacht, sehr hübsche Grafik und läuft dafür auch sehr gut, selbst noch auf älteren Rechnern. Einwandfrei optimiert. Man kann auch einfach nur in der Welt rumlaufen und Blödsinn machen, wie bei GTA.
Dazu gibts einen tollen Editor, bei dem die Leute alles mögliche bearbeiten und erstellen können - da werden sicher eine Menge Mods kommen. Ich sehe das Spiel mittlerweile einfach eher als riesiger "Sandkasten". Das Paket an sich stimmt ja. Und wenn da Nachschub der Community a la Elder Scrolls kommt, dann kann man vielleicht jahrelang Spaß damit haben.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. April 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Welt ist nämlich richtig schön gemacht



Ich würde sie ja gern genießen, aber das Spiel geht mir ständig nur auf den Sack.
Meist bin ich noch nicht mal richtig ins Spiel rein geladen, da rennen schon rote Typen auf mich zu und ein Flieger wirft Bomben nach mir.
Man kann keine zehn Meter laufen, ohne von irgendwo angekackt zu werden.
Heute habe ich zehn Minuten lang versucht eine Mission anzunehmen. Das Gespräch wurde ständig abgebrochen, weil der NPC wieder in den Angriffs-Modus versetzt wurde, weil irgendwo ein Feind aufgetaucht ist.
In FC 4 war das schon heftig teilweise, aber hier haben sie es völlig übertrieben.


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2018)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Ich bin weiter dabei meinen Pile of Shame "abzuarbeiten".
> 
> Nach Styx - Master of Shadows bin ich dieses Wochenende nun mit XCOM - Enemy Within angefangen.
> Styx war ein solides Spiel, das Schleichen hat nach langer Zeit mal wieder richtig Laune gemacht. Würde es aber nicht als das totale Meisterwerk bezeichnen. Dazu wirkte gerade die Story und die Gestaltung des Spiels zu... unrund.
> ...



Die 45% werden immer wieder neu ausgewürfelt. D.h. jetzt nicht wenn 50% angezeigt werden, daß der 2. Schuß treffen muß. Wurde so ungefähr mal erklärt.


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich würde sie ja gern genießen, aber das Spiel geht mir ständig nur auf den Sack.
> Meist bin ich noch nicht mal richtig ins Spiel rein geladen, da rennen schon rote Typen auf mich zu und ein Flieger wirft Bomben nach mir.
> Man kann keine zehn Meter laufen, ohne von irgendwo angekackt zu werden.
> Heute habe ich zehn Minuten lang versucht eine Mission anzunehmen. Das Gespräch wurde ständig abgebrochen, weil der NPC wieder in den Angriffs-Modus versetzt wurde, weil irgendwo ein Feind aufgetaucht ist.
> In FC 4 war das schon heftig teilweise, aber hier haben sie es völlig übertrieben.



Das ist meines Erachtens neben den Bugs der größte Kritikpunkt am Spiel. Das ist echt übertrieben. Einige Features funktionieren auch nicht. Habe "Tiere greifen Feind statt Dich an" freigeschaltet und dafür Vorteilspunkte geopfert. Damit dürften mich eigentlich nur noch die Judges (die abgerichteten Wölfe) angreifen. Nöö. 0 Unterschied zu vorher. Mich attackieren weiter Stinktiere, Vielfraße, Pumas, Bären. Selbst die Puten. Da hätte ich die Punkte ruhig auf einen anderen Perk verteilen können.

Und halt die Bug-Geschichte, die bei mir dafür sorgte, daß 2-3 Missionen als unspielbar abgehakt werden mußten. Das Spiel hätte ruhig noch 6 Monate Bugfixing vertragen können. Und ein etwas besseres Balancing. Weniger Attacken und weniger Feinde dafür eine bessere KI. Aber daß man ständig aus Gesprächen gerissen wird (auch bei geretteten Gefangenen), weil der Feind Attacken startet nervt genauso wie die zig Festnahmen und man kommt einfach wieder frei ? Das ist imho idiotisch hoch 10 und reißt einem auch aus dem Flow.

Wenn der Rest vom Spiel nicht so gut wäre hätte ich schon längst deinstalliert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich würde sie ja gern genießen, aber das Spiel geht mir ständig nur auf den Sack.
> Meist bin ich noch nicht mal richtig ins Spiel rein geladen, da rennen schon rote Typen auf mich zu und ein Flieger wirft Bomben nach mir.
> Man kann keine zehn Meter laufen, ohne von irgendwo angekackt zu werden.
> Heute habe ich zehn Minuten lang versucht eine Mission anzunehmen. Das Gespräch wurde ständig abgebrochen, weil der NPC wieder in den Angriffs-Modus versetzt wurde, weil irgendwo ein Feind aufgetaucht ist.
> In FC 4 war das schon heftig teilweise, aber hier haben sie es völlig übertrieben.



Da gebe ich Dir auch Recht. Scheint ein Problem heute in vielen Spielen zu sein. Der Entwickler meint wohl, dass man dem Spieler heute ständig irgendwo Action bieten müsse und übertreibt es dann.
Ich weiß nicht, ob du World of Warcraft spielst, aber da haben sie es beispielsweise auf Argus auch übertrieben. Da kann man auch kaum irgendwo durchreiten, ohne dass einem irgendwelche Dämonen am Hintern hängen.
Es sollte in jedem Spiel auch immer "Ruhebereiche" geben. Gebiete in denen man nicht angegriffen wird oder Straßen, die man in Ruhe befahren kann. Der Entwickler muss dem Spieler auch die Möglichkeit geben, dass er mal durchschnaufen kann und ganz gemütlich die Spielwelt betrachten kann. Was zum Beispiel gar nicht in einem Spiel geht: Wenn man ein Gebiet erobert und später wieder durchfährt und die gleichen Gegner dann wieder da sind. DAS ist das nervigste überhaupt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. April 2018)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> (45% und 6 mal nacheinander daneben )



Das nennt man Wahrscheinlichkeitslehre. 50% bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass man mit jedem zweiten Schuss trifft.
Selbst bei einer Trefferchance von 99% ist es möglich mehrmals hintereinander nicht zu treffen. 
Es ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, aber dennoch möglich.


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2018)

nun, es zeigt sich schon in der Schule das viele Stochastik nicht verstehen, was man auch bei der Theorie der Sonnenaccounts bei WoW sah, wo sich Leute so herleiten wollten wieso einer 2mal einen Drop mit 5% Chance bekommen hat, andere nicht


----------



## MrFob (3. April 2018)

Ok, nachdem, was ich auf dieser Seite gelesen habe faellt FC5 fuer mich dann auch erstmal flach. Erstens ist mir eine halbwegs ordentliche Story dann doch wichtig. Die kann ja ruhig abgefahren sein, aber wenn es zu krass in eine Bloedelei ausartet, dann ist es halt auch nicht mehr gut.
Aber genau die hier Beschriebene Sache mit den staendigen Angriffen hat mir schon fast das ansonsten mMn ziemlich geniale FC4 versaut, wo jedes mal wenn man im Abstand von 500 Metern an einem befreiten Aussenposten vorbeigefahren ist dieser angegriffen wurde und man ihn wieder und wieder verteidigen musste. Und das klingt ja hier bie FC5 noch zehn mal schlimmer. Ne danke. Ein paar Events hier und da in der offenen Welt, schoen und gut aber irgendwann moechte ich sie auch einfach mal ein bisschen erkunden.

Sehr schade, hatte mich wirklich auf ein abgefahrenes und schoen ironisches USA Setting gefreut aber mit solchen Maengeln wird auch das wohl eher wieder ein Sale Kauf in nem Jahr oder so. 
Danke auf jeden Fall fuer eure Einschaetzungen hier, hat mir sehr geholfen, mir ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## Zybba (3. April 2018)

Nach dem, was ihr so schreibt dürfte mir Far Cry schon gefallen.
Aber Ubisoft soll ruhig mal noch fleißig nachbessern vor meinem Kauf.



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den offenbar falschen Trefferchancen (45% und 6 mal nacheinander daneben ) gibts da wirklich wenig zu meckern.


Hast du für den selben Schuss immer wieder neu geladen oder beziehst du dich auf 6 verschiedene?


----------



## sunburst1988 (3. April 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die 45% werden immer wieder neu ausgewürfelt. D.h. jetzt nicht wenn 50% angezeigt werden, daß der 2. Schuß treffen muß. Wurde so ungefähr mal erklärt.





MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das nennt man Wahrscheinlichkeitslehre. 50% bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass man mit jedem zweiten Schuss trifft.
> Selbst bei einer Trefferchance von 99% ist es möglich mehrmals hintereinander nicht zu treffen.
> Es ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, aber dennoch möglich.



Das ist mir schon klar, aber man kennt ja das Problem mit der selektiven Wahrnehmung 
Bei dem Beispiel mit 45% ist die Chance 6 Mal nicht zu treffen 0,55^6 = 2,76%.
Wenn sowas eintritt nervt das dann schon 

EDIT: Ich weiß wie Stochastik funktioniert. War aber schon missverständlich formuliert. Sorry meinerseits.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. April 2018)

Also jetzt wird es richtig bescheuert.
Bin mal wieder entführt worden. Zum vierten Mal Gott verdammt, oder war es schon das fünfte?
Und zwar während ich mich in einem Helikopter hoch oben in der Luft befand. 

Mal abgesehen davon ist das als Story halt völlig Banane.
Ein endloses Hin und Her aus entführt werden und wieder entkommen.
Sowohl der Protagonist als auch die Antagonisten sind also nicht von der hellsten Sorte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2018)

Der Breach-Modus in *Deus Ex - Mankind Divided *ist im Moment nicht spielbar, wegen Verbindungsproblemen zum Square Enix-Server. Darum hab ich als zwischenzeitlichen Ersatz *Hard West* angeschmissen. Wo ich doch jüngst von *XCOM* sehr angetan war darf es auch gerne Rundenstrategie im Wilden Westen sein. 

Spielt sich ähnlich wie Firaxis Genre-Meisterstück, hat dank seines Settings jedoch einen völlig anderen Flair. Die Story wird zwar nur über teils vertonte Texte erzählt, aber gut, eine filmisch-visualisierte Darbietung der Handlung darf man bei solch einem kleinen Werk nicht erwarten. Tut dem Spielspaß ohnehin keinen Abbruch.
Glück als Ressource und dazu im Zusammenhang mit Gegner- und eigenen Treffern ist ziemlich interessant umgesetzt. Das Tutorial hätte allerdings ein wenig umfangreicher sein können, die ganzen Nebenfaktoren wie die einsetzbaren Spielkarten oder das Erwirtschaften von Gold durch Schürfarbeiten erklären sich nur durch pures Ausprobieren, Grafisch siehts echt nett aus, läuft auch sehr geschmeidig, und der Soundtrack passt gut.

Nur zwei Dinge stören:
Zum einem  scheint das Spiel keine Speicherfunktion innerhalb der Kampfmissionen zu haben, jedenfalls weiss ich nicht wie diese angewandt wird falls es die überhaupt gibt. Und in einigen Fällen musste ich einen Kampf komplett von vorne starten weil die eigenen Figuren große Probleme bei der Wegfindung haben. Häuserkanten zum Beispiel sind gefährlich, denn daran bleiben die gerne hängen. 

Trotz dieser kleinen Mängel spielt es sich aber gut. Ein Kampagnen-Szenario hab ich auch schon durch. Hoffentlich bleibt die Story weiterhin so interessant wie bisher.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. April 2018)

also entführt wurde ich nur 1 oder 2x von John ("Sündentaufe", Bunker) bisher soweit ich mich erinnere und 1x von Faith wo dann diese Halozination auf der Statue folgte


----------



## MichaelG (4. April 2018)

Da hattest Du Glück. Bei John war ich dächte ich 3 x zu Besuch und 4 x bei Jacob. Bei Faith war ich bisher noch nicht.


----------



## golani79 (4. April 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also jetzt wird es richtig bescheuert.
> Bin mal wieder entführt worden. Zum vierten Mal Gott verdammt, oder war es schon das fünfte?
> Und zwar während ich mich in einem Helikopter hoch oben in der Luft befand.
> 
> ...



Bei Jacob wurdest du ja einer Gehirnwäsche unterzogen. Danach wird dein Protagonist von der Melodie "Only You_" gesteuert .. die dudelt halt aus dem Radio oder Funk eines sich in der Nähe befindlichen Fahrzeuges - oder du sitzt direkt drinn, wie im Falle des Hubschraubers.

Wurde auch in der "Luft" abgeholt.

Aber wenn man weiß, dass ab nem bestimmten Punkt die Story vorangetrieben wird und man nichts dran ändern kann, ist es vlt besser, sich einfach darauf einzulassen. Und ansonsten muss man halt per Schnellreise in ein anderes Gebiet.

Ist mein erstes FC seit Teil3 und bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten und ein paar Bugs, finde ich es eigentlich ganz unterhaltsam.


----------



## McDrake (4. April 2018)

*Motorsport Manager*
Bin mit dem Team, welches ich fünf Saisons betreut hatte dann doch noch aufgestiegen. 
Nur war ich da dann natürlich wieder im hinteren Mittelfeld. Und die Fabrik weiter aufbauen kostet Unmengen an Geld. 
Die Fahrer und die Techniker waren auch nur gerade unterer Durchschnitt.
Was tun?
Oh! Da gibts ne Option, das Team zu wechseln. 
Mit meinen zwei Meisterschaftssiegen und finanziellem Geschick, plus grosser Loyalität, wurde ich von einem sehr guten Team angeheuert.
Fabrik ist sehr gut ausgebaut, Fahrer sehr gut und Techniker ebenfalls. Dafür siehts finanziell bissl schwach aus, da man bei den Sponsoren nicht so gut dasteht.
Die Ausgaben sind immens im Vergleich zum Team davor. Dafür hat man mehr,bzw andere Optionen. 
Sehr interessant, wie sich der Fokus dann beim spielen verändert. Eine wirklich schöne Wirtschaftssim, bei der man taktisch im Rennen einiges gewinnen, aber auch verlieren kann.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. April 2018)

mal Resi 7 VR wieder etwas





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWeVqRvgKAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2018)

*Hard West*

Weiterhin angenehm spannende Geschichte, zumindest die ersten drei gespielten Szenarien scheinen noch eine direkte Verbindung zueinander zu haben. Wie es später ausschaut wenn die Hauptfiguren in Parallel-Szenarien wechseln? Man wird sehen.

Was mir bisher am Spiel auffällt:
Die Rundenkämpfe kommen bisher mengenmäßig gar nicht so häufig vor und sind auf normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad gar nicht mal so schwer, dafür ziehen die sich ein wenig weil die Fehlschuss-Quote sowohl auf meiner als auch auf Gegners Seite ungewöhnlich hoch ist.  Schnell-Einsätze wie ich es von XCOM kenne gibt es hier scheinbar nicht.

Egal, nicht weiter schlimm. Dafür hat die Story hier mehr Gewicht, ebenso die vielen Entscheidungen die man auf der Landkarte trifft. Und dieses morbide Horror-Western-Setting übt auch eine gewisse Faszination aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> mal Resi 7 VR wieder etwas



Ich find's echt ein wenig daneben, dass die Entwickler nach dem Exklusivjahr auf der Konsole keinerlei Interesse zeigen, die VR Version für Vive und Rift auf den PC zu bringen.


----------



## Exar-K (6. April 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Weiterhin angenehm spannende Geschichte, zumindest die ersten drei gespielten Szenarien scheinen noch eine direkte Verbindung zueinander zu haben. Wie es später ausschaut wenn die Hauptfiguren in Parallel-Szenarien wechseln?


Eine durchgehende Geschichte gibt es leider nicht. Manche Szenarien haben ein paar Berührungspunkte, andere nicht, speziell der DLC.
Das war ein Manko des Spiels. Ich hätte mir lieber eine komplette Kampagne gewünscht, als so ein Stückwerk.


----------



## MichaelG (6. April 2018)

Immer noch Farcry 5. Mit Einberechnung des "Zeithängers" (wo Ubi bei mir die Spielzeit einfach nicht weiterberechnet hatte) nunmehr ca. 30 h. Bin immer noch bei 76% da ich vorläufig/bislang nur Nebenquests gemacht habe. Z.B. den Albino-Stör fangen, die Whiskyfässer suchen, die akustischen Wolfsköder zerstören, den Heli von Hurks Mutter zurückholen, Orte "entdecken um die freizuschalten u.s.w. 

Mal sehen. Werde heute wohl noch die letzten Orte freischalten, die letzten Camps einkassieren um dann wenn es soweit ist Faith in den Hintern zu treten.   Danach gibts ja nur noch den Father selber. Vielleicht erledige ich vorher aber auch noch die Angelrekorde um die letzte Angel zu bekommen und um den Punkt abzuhaken. 

Wenn ich wüßte ob man nach Spielende wie bei FC 3/4 in die Map zurückkehren kann oder nicht würde ich auch vorher noch die ganzen Dinge wie Basejumps und die Autofahrten (Checkpointrennen) erledigen. Die sind ja auch noch offen und noch keines davon gemacht.

Was mich bei FC 5 aber stört ist, daß das Spiel teils nicht lädt. Z.B. nach Tod oder nach einer Schnellreise dreht sich unten das Kreuz einfach nicht und es kommt wie zu einer Art Freeze. 

Bei FC 5 hat Ubisoft im Gegensatz zu Origins echt ein schlechtes Bugfixing gemacht. Das Spiel hätte noch ruhig 6-8 Monate überarbeitet werden können um die offensichtlichsten und größten Bugs zu beseitigen (kann nur von der PC-Fassung reden).


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. April 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüßte ob man nach Spielende wie bei FC 3/4 in die Map zurückkehren kann oder nicht



Man kann.
Nach den Credits landet man zwar im Hauptmenü, man kann dann aber einfach auf Fortfahren gehen und ist dann wieder in der Welt.


----------



## MichaelG (6. April 2018)

Thx.   Dann kann ich die Nebentätigkeiten wie Angelrekorde, Autorennen und die Basejumps auch danach machen und mich erst einmal nur auf Faith bzw. die Nebenquests im Territorium von Faith konzentrieren.


----------



## McDrake (8. April 2018)

Hatte von EDSM  eine Nachricht, dass ich ein neues Abzeichen erhalten hätte:
_*Bigger, Smaller, Hotter, Colder...*
Find a galactic record._.
Und was hatte ich denn da entdeckt?

_HIP 111434 (Lightest A (Blue-White) Star)
HIP 111434 (Coldest A (Blue-White) Star)_
https://www.edsm.net/de/system/bodi...+111434/details/idB/15127285/nameB/HIP+111434

Cool (im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes)

Das hat mich dann gleich dazu veranlasst, mal wieder ein paar Flüge zu machen.
Diesesmal eine kleine Touristentour mit Passagier.
Dabei wurde ich zum ersten Mal überhaupt von den Thargoiden aus dem Hyperraum gezogen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich wurde dann auch prompt gescannt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich "nichts zu verzollen" dabei hatte, verschwanden sie dann auch ziemlich schnell wieder und ich konnte die Tour fortsetzen.


----------



## sunburst1988 (10. April 2018)

Nach XCOM:  Enemy Within habe ich mir letzte Woche für nen 10er Mass Effect Andromeda geschossen und bin am Wochenende damit angefangen.

Für mich hat das Spiel (bis auf die Animationen) das gleiche Problem wie Dragon Age: Inquisition. Eine mit Fillercontent vollgestopfte offene Welt die eigentlich nie jemand haben wollte.

Damit will ich nicht sagen dass es schlecht ist, aber es ist nunmal leider nicht das was ich mir von Bioware erhoffe. Auch die, wirklich unendlichen, Möglichkeiten einer neuen Galaxie werden leider nicht ausgeschöpft.
Da es meist aber doch Laune macht und mir die Crewmitglieder mitlerweile echt ans Herz gewachsen sind werde ich es aber auf jeden Fall zuende bringen.
Vielleicht besinnt sich Bioware ja doch irgendwann wieder auf ihre alten Stärken. Ansonsten hole ich mir meine Storyrollenspiele eben ab sofort von Obsidian. 

MfG


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2018)

*Hard West*

4 von 8 Szenarien (welche die komplette Story von Warren und seinem Vater betreffen) sind erledigt. Das Ende war überraschend wie auch tragisch.

Daneben hab ich endlich mal *DuckTales Remastered* durchgespielt. Insgesamt nur nett (und äußerst kurz), im Jump'nRun-Genre gibt es viel Hübscheres/Motivierenderes als dieses Pogo-Gehüpfe.


----------



## Zirkumflex (11. April 2018)

Zur Zeit spiele ich wieder Verstärkt 

Loong Dragonblood

Seit dem das neue Update raus ist, macht es wieder richtig spaß!


----------



## KapparinoCappucino (12. April 2018)

atmo nur LoL und bissel HotS...irgendwie gibts halt sonst nix


----------



## LOX-TT (12. April 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Hard West*
> 
> 4 von 8 Szenarien (welche die komplette Story von Warren und seinem Vater betreffen) sind erledigt. Das Ende war überraschend wie auch tragisch.
> 
> Daneben hab ich endlich mal *DuckTales Remastered* durchgespielt. Insgesamt nur nett (und äußerst kurz), im Jump'nRun-Genre gibt es viel Hübscheres/Motivierenderes als dieses Pogo-Gehüpfe.



wenn man das Original Duck Tales und den Nachfolger Anfang der 90er gespielt hat und die Serie als Kind/Jugendlicher geschaut hat, liebt man das Remaster


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wenn man das Original Duck Tales und den Nachfolger Anfang der 90er gespielt hat und die Serie als Kind/Jugendlicher geschaut hat, liebt man das Remaster


Ich kenne die NES-Version, ich kenne die GameBoy-Versiin, ich hab in meinen ganz jungen Jahren natürlich auch die Trickserie gesehen... Aber geliebt (!) hab es nicht wirklich.


----------



## Free23 (12. April 2018)

KapparinoCappucino schrieb:


> atmo nur LoL und bissel HotS...irgendwie gibts halt sonst nix



Du meinst, es gibt nichts, was dich gerade anspringt... Spiele gibt es ja nun wie Sand am Meer. Man kann ja sogar viele alte Titel dank GoG spielen.

Ich bin gerade wieder an einer Runde Knights of Honor (mit Fanpatches) und nebenbei Fallout 3 (mit Mods.. ) und bisschen Season 13 bei Diablo 3.

Aber eigentlich warte ich auf ein günstiges Kingdome Come: Deliverance, Auf SC Squadron 42 und auf Camelot Unchained.

Da fällt mir auf: Schlimm, wie das Warten einen großen Teil in meinem Gamer-Leben eingenommen hat... entwederwarten auf die neueste Hardware, neue Spiele, oder bis man genug Geld für Spielereien, wie einen neuen Monitor oder schnieke Lautsprecher, ausgeben möchte.


----------



## KapparinoCappucino (12. April 2018)

Free23 schrieb:


> Du meinst, es gibt nichts, was dich gerade anspringt... Spiele gibt es ja nun wie Sand am Meer. Man kann ja sogar viele alte Titel dank GoG spielen.
> 
> Ich bin gerade wieder an einer Runde Knights of Honor (mit Fanpatches) und nebenbei Fallout 3 (mit Mods.. ) und bisschen Season 13 bei Diablo 3.
> 
> ...



Genau, so schauts aus. Die Zeiten mit Diablo 3 Classic und WoW sind leider einfach vorbei ... Path of Exile ist auch immer dasselbe jeden Patch. Ich hoffe halt echt auf ein Diablo4 Annoucement dieses Jahr !


----------



## Neawoulf (13. April 2018)

Am Wochenende geht's wieder zurück ins Mittelalter ... zurück zu *Kingdom Come Deliverance*.

Und inzwischen muss ich sagen: Dieses Spiel enthält eigentlich fast alle Qualitäten von S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl. Das mag erstmal ein sehr merkwürdiger Vergleich sein, da das eine ein mittelalterliches Rollenspiel mit realem geschichtlichen Hintergrund ist und das andere ein Ego Shooter mit modernem Setting und Science Fiction Elementen. Aber eben die Kernelemente: Das realistisch wirkende Weltdesign, die Beleuchtung, die Umsetzung der Architektur, die dichte Vegetation, das etwas unbequeme, aber recht anspruchsvolle Gameplay ... leider auch die Bugs (mit denen ich aber in beiden Fällen gut leben kann) und vor allem die unglaublich dichte Atmosphäre, wenn man z. B. mitten in der Nacht in ein Gewitter gerät. In meinen Augen ist Kingdom Come Deliverance ein digitales Kunstwerk, bei dem selbst Sammelaufgaben so viel Spaß machen, dass ich sie gern erledige.

Bethesda sollte sich für's nächste Elder Scrolls Spiel definitiv hier mal umschauen, damit es endlich mal wieder weniger lieblos zugeht, als zuletzt in Skyrim oder Fallout 4. Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich mochte sowohl Skyrim, als auch Fallout 4 sehr gerne, aber beiden fehlte das gewisse Etwas (vor allem, was Gameplay und Questdesign angeht), das ein gutes Spiel nach Jahren zu einem Klassiker werden lässt.

Dennoch reizt mich auch ein Elder Scrolls mal wieder. Ich denke, nachdem ich mit Kingdom Come Deliverance durch bin (was bei meinem Spieltempo vermutlich mindestens ein halbes Jahr dauern wird) werde ich mir wohl die VR Version von Skyrim gönnen. Und vielleicht besteht ja ein Hauch von Hoffnung, dass Bethesda bereits dieses Jahr schon ein neues Elder Scrolls ankündigt und veröffentlicht. Man erinnere sich an Skyrim zurück: Das Spiel wurde im Frühjahr mit einem Trailer angekündigt und im folgenden Herbst schon veröffentlicht. Ich bin da mal vorsichtig optimistisch, dass da etwas kommen wird.


----------



## MichaelG (14. April 2018)

Farcry 5 nach 40 h beendet (85% Fortschritt). Mir fehlen noch die Angelrekorde, Basejumps, die Herausforderungen und 1 Schrein den ich nicht finde.

Im letzten Drittel gab es bei mir tonnenweise Bugs (kein Laden nach Tod oder Schnellreise, Tonausgabe (Sprache) extrem leise bis 0.

FC 5 ist mal leider wieder ein Spiel mit riesigen Potential was Ubi aber versaut hat. Ob das Team von Farcry nicht mehr kann ich weiß es nicht. Das AC-Team hat jedenfalls bewiesen wie es geht.

Es geht los bei stringenten Missionsparametern (ja keinen cm zu weit gehen und es kommt Mission verlassen Warnung) weiter über den Schwachsinn mit den zig mal gefangen nommen werden und dann bei Faith will ich Nebenmissionen machen, werde aber stattdessen ins Bliss gezogen dann zum Knast gedrängtund dem Kampf mit Faith gedrängt? Das soll ordentliches Gameplay sein mit 0 Freiheiten?

Für mich rangiert FC5 kurz nach FC2 was nichts gutes bedeutet.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. April 2018)

ich finde das Spiel immer noch genial. Vergiss nicht die Arcade-Sachen auszuprobieren, sind auch viele tolle SP-Sachen dabei


----------



## MichaelG (14. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich finde das Spiel immer noch genial. Vergiss nicht die Arcade-Sachen auszuprobieren, sind auch viele tolle SP-Sachen dabei



Es könnte! genial sein. Aber viele Bugs haben mir den Spielspaß regelrecht vermiest. Ich hab nicht mehr mitgezählt wieviele Freezes ich beim Laden bei Schnellreisen oder dem Tod gehabt habe (wo ich die Maus am liebsten an die Wand gepfeffert hätte und wo nur den Resetknopf am PC zu drücken geholfen hatte). Dazu wie gesagt seitdem ich bei Faith zum ersten mal im Bliss gewesen bin war die Tonausgabe verbuggt. Musik alles ok. Aber die Sprachausgabe war ein Totalausfall. Faith habe ich mir von den ganzen als letzte aufgehoben gehabt. Weiß nicht ob es anders gelaufen wäre, wenn ich nach John Seed nicht Jacob sondern gleich Faith genommen hätte.

Das Spiel hat so ein riesiges Potential. Aber irgendwie hat das Team von FC es nicht hinbekommen das Spiel so sauber abzuliefern wie es dem Team von AC mit Origins gelungen ist. FC 5 ist bei mir extrem buggy. Schlimmer als die Vanilla-Version von ME: A! Und darüber haben sich die Leute schon massiv aufgeregt. Wie man das Spiel in dem Zustand zum Release durchwinken konnte ist mir schleierhaft. Da fange ich noch nicht einmal mit bescheidenen Gamemechaniken und Gameplayentscheidungen an.

Das ärgert mich eben, weil das Spiel auf der anderen Art auch seine wirklich guten Momente hatte, interessante Charaktere, geniale Nebenmissionen z.B. Aber das tritt dann halt irgendwie in den Hintergrund wenn grundlegendes bei dem Spiel schief läuft und man pausenlos in die Tastatur beißen könnte, weil Ubi hier Mist gebaut und da was verkackt hat oder weil man sich über krude Entscheidungen der Programmierer ärgert. 

Ich habe z.B. den Perk, daß mich Wildtiere nicht angreifen außer die Judges aktiviert gehabt. Der Perk ist bei mir de facto funktionslos gewesen bei mir! Ob Vielfraß, Pfau, Puma, Bär, normale Wölfe, Stinktiere u.s.w. Alle haben mich einfach lustig weiter attackiert. Die Punkte hätte ich woanders einsetzen können und hätte damit vielleicht sogar mehr Erfolg gehabt. Weiter geht es mit Dingen wie den massiven Gegneraufgebot, daß man in den Arealen teils nicht mal 5 Sekunden! durchatmen konnte.  Aller Furz lang gab es irgendwelche Angriffe. Daß man Gespräche nicht mal vernünftig beenden konnte und man zig mal neu ansetzen mußte um mit dem NPC zu reden. Im dümmsten Fall wurde der dann noch vorher vom Feind erschossen oder ein Tier hatte den gekillt. 

Dazu auch Questgeber die bei Dialogen dann ebenfalls unterbrochen wurden und ich zig mal warten mußte bis der Typ endlich sein Zeug/Sätze loswerden und der Quest beginnen konnte. Weil zwischendurch der Gegner einen X-mal attackiert hatte. Dazu sucht man nach den akustischen Wolfsködern. Dann fliegen aber aller Furz lang laute! Flugzeuge über einen sinnlos durch die Botanik. Das waren aber keine Feinde sondern neutrale NPC! Das ging mir z.B. mächtig auf die Nüsse, weil der Ton der Wolfsköder wichtig war um deren Lage zu orten.

Oder man hat ein Teammate aktiviert, steigt ins Fahrzeug/Flugzeug und klickt auf der Map das Ziel an wo man hin will. Glaubt jemand ernsthaft, daß das Teammate (was natürlich auf dem Fahrerplatz/Pilotensitz! Platz genommen hat wo auch sonst ?) auch nur 1 mm fährt oder fliegt ? Wozu brauche ich die Typen dann überhaupt wenn die nicht das geringste beitragen ? Beim aktivieren der Gegner schießt das Teammate auch nicht auf die ? Warum auch ? Bis auf 1-2 Missionen wo ich probiert habe wie das ganze funktionieren soll habe ich den Rest im Alleingang erledigt und habe die Teammates Sausen lassen.

Dann das Widerstands-Ende. Idiotisch in Potenz. Die eigenen Leute attackieren einen, dann muß man diese erst einmal erschießen, dann wiederbeleben und die kämpfen dann an Deiner Seite ? Dann zuerst 3 dann 6, dann 9 dann alle 12 ? Was soll dieser komplette Blödsinn ?



Spoiler



Dann die Autofahrt zum Bunker, die eigenen Leute sterben dabei und man wird zum Sklaven von Joseph? Natürlich hat diese Pfeife eine A-Waffe? Geht es noch irrer?


 Ein richtig vernünftiges Ende nach dem Sieg scheint es bei dem Spiel auch nicht zu geben. Für einen zweiten Durchgang mit dem "nach dem Sieg Weg-gehen-Ende" habe ich aktuell echt keinen Bock. Es gibt offensichtlich auch keinen Autosave vor dieser Entscheidung was man am Ende machen will. D.h. nochmal 40 h durch das Spiel spielen für das 2. Ende habe ich momentan keinen Bock. Ehrlich gesagt. Ich überlege auch noch, ob ich den Arcademodus ausprobiere, Angle und die Basejumps mache oder nicht. Da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. 

Dann ist mir beim Angeln Cheeseburger x mal quer durch die Angelleine geschwommen, die daraufhin gerissen ist und ich wieder neu beginnen mußte (Angel neu auswerfen) u.s.w. Das kann es einfach nicht sein. Das Spiel hat (bei der PC-Fassung, die Konsolenversionen kann ich nicht beurteilen) so viele Baustellen, Bugs, krude Programmierentscheidungen daß es nicht mehr feierlich ist. Leider muß ich mit dazu sagen. Nach dem was AC Origin abgeliefert hatte habe ich bei FC auf großes gehofft. Aber nein. So landet FC 5 in meinem FC-Ranking haarscharf auf dem vorletzten Platz. Nur ein My rettet das Spiel vor einem Gleichstand mit FC 2.  Für mich ist FC5 aktuell eher ein Fehlkauf gewesen. Und bei Ubisoft-Titeln ist das sehr selten. Schade eigentlich.  Ob der Arcade-Modus da etwas herausreißen kann weiß ich wirklich nicht.

Das Spiel wurde für meinen Geschmack viel zu früh releast. Dazu wurden einige fragwürdige Design-/Gameplayentscheidungen getroffen. Der Release der PC-Fassung erfolgte in einem (imho katastrophalen) Zustand. ME: A hat man mit Threads und Youtube-Videos wegen wesentlich geringeren Problemen an die Wand genagelt und regelrecht vernichtet. Aber FC 5 ???

Ich bin echt ein Ubisoft-Fan und auch ein FC-Fan. Aber FC 5 rangiert bei mir auf FC2-Level. Und das ist (leider) sehr übel. Wirklich leider. Hatte mir von dem Setting erheblich mehr versprochen gehabt. Hinzu kommt Montana, zig Jagdgebiete und keinerlei Crafting obwohl sich das ganze hier perfekt angeboten hätte ? Das Tiere jagen nur um damit zu handeln oder um einen Nebenquest zu lösen ? Was soll dieser Blödsinn ? Dazu Türme klettern für Karte aufdecken abschaffen aber für andere Dinge muß man wieder auf solchen Quark hochklettern ? 



Spoiler



die Statue nachdem diese zerstört worden ist nur um die "Bibel" zu verbrennen oder die Funktürme wo man die relevanten Teile nur zerstören kann wenn man dort hochklettert. Von Heli oder Flugzeug aus die entsprechenden Komponenten zu treffen kann man vergessen.


----------



## golani79 (14. April 2018)

Scheint ja die Konsolenversion um einiges sauberer zu laufen. 
Hatte bisher keinen einzigen Absturz auf der PS4 - auch viele Probleme, mit zu vielen spawnenden Gegnern etc. hab ich nicht - hin und wieder mal ein paar Bugs, aber die halten sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. April 2018)

Kleinigkeit, die mich in *Kingdom Come Deliverance* gerade nervt: Überall in Rattay sitzen die Skalitzer Bettler. Warum kann man denen kein Geld geben? Ich kann's mir doch leisten


----------



## Paddi1232 (15. April 2018)

Hab mir eben Resident Evil 4 gegönnt.... hab nach ner Stunde vorerst aufgehört weil mit Maus/Tastatursteuerung is es schon ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig... und jetzt tut mir die Maushand weh ^^ aber von der Atmosphäre her gefällts mir bislang ^^


----------



## MrFob (17. April 2018)

*Assassins Creed: Origins*

Es gab die Gold Edition fuer $60 auf Steam dieses WE und ich hatte so viel gutes ueber Origins gehoert, dass ich die Kohle einfach mal auf den Tisch gelegt habe.
Kurz gesagt, war die richtige Entscheidung. Ein geniales Spiel.
Habe es erst seit Samstag, kann mich aber kaum davon loseisen. Ich hab in 3 Tagen schon 28 Stunden gespielt. Also so ziemlich das komplette Spieldesign von Witcher 3 zu klauen war eine super Idee und es macht AC: O auch praktisch genauso gut IMO. 

Das beste am Spiel ist wirklich, dass es abgesehen von der Jagd und ein paar verstreuten Schatztruhen praktisch keinen Filler Content gibt. Alle Nebenquests haben ihre eigenen kleinen Geschichten, die teils eigenstaendig sind, teils aber auch an die Hauptquests angelehnt sind Ein Beispiel  aus dem ersten Drittel des Spiels:



Spoiler



Ich helfe in einer Hauptquest einem (vermeintlichen) Alliiertem seine Stadt, die Jahrelang im Sand vergraben war und die sie gerade versuchen wieder aufzubauen vor Banditen zu schuetzen. Die Banditen kaempfen im Namen der Loewen Goettin Sekhmet gegen die Stadtbewohner. So weit so gut. In einer Nebenquest, die eigentlich nur damit beginnt, dass ein einfacher Buerger seinen Ochsenkarren zurueckhaben will stosse ich aber auf alte Inschriften und schliesslich einen halb im Sand vergrabenen Tempel, in dem klar wird, dass vor Jahrhunderten diese Stadt Sekhmet geopfert wurde und der Wiederaufbau fuer Anhaenger der Goettin ein Sakrileg darstellt. Solche Sachen, in denen man in den Nebenquests ein wenig mehr Hintergrund zu den Orten und Charaktaeren der Hauptquest eroeffnet wird sieht man recht haeufig im Spiel.


Ein paar mal gibt es das Problem, dass Nebenquests oft einen wesentlich hoeheren Charakter Level voraussetzen als die Hauptquest mit der sie zu tun haben. So hatte ich zum Beispiel einen Fiesling, der unter anderem die Theaterschauspieler von Alexandria terrorisiert in einer Level 12 Hauptquest ausgeschaltet, konnte aber erst ab Level 20 die Nebenquests machen, in denen ich die Schauspieler und Poeten selbst vor dessen Schergen beschuetze, obwohl der Typ selbst natuerlich schon laengst tot war. Das hat dann nicht so ganz zusammengepasst aber naja, im Grossen und Ganzen sind die Quests echt super gemacht.

Die Story selbst ist nach einem ziemlich bizarren Einstieg, bei dem man echt erst mal ueberhaupt keine Ahnung hat was eigentlich abgeht inzwischen ganz gut, wenn auch bisher nicht wirklich herausragend. Der Hauptcharakter Bayek gefaellt mir aber ganz gut, er ist sicher kein Meisterwerk der erzaehlerischen Kunst und kommt auch nicht ganz an Ezio heran aber er ist ein nachvollziehbarer Charakter, der immerhin auch ab und an mal die ein oder andere Emotion zeigt, die auch mal nicht nur Wut oder Rachelust ist. Das passt also alles.
Als jemand, der schon immer von antiken und gerade alt-aegyptischen Sagen und Mythen fasziniert war gefallen mir ausserdem die vielen kleinen Texte zu den Goettern und ihrer Relevanz in der Welt. Schade, dass es keine Datenbank mehr wie in den alten Teilen gibt aber dafuer hat man ja den "Museums-Modus", den ich aber noch nicht getestet habe.

Das Gameplay ist auch mMn das beste bisher in einem Assassins Creed Spiel (ich habe alle anderen Teile ausser Syndicate gespielt). Alles fuehlt sich viel freier an. Das geht schon beim neuen Inventar los. Es gibt eine schoen breite Anzahl an Waffen und Schilden. Dass die visuellen Outfits von den Ruestungswerten getrennt wurden gefaellt mir sehr gut, Ich nutze das Outfit meiner Charactaere gerne fuers eigentliche rollen-spielen und hier kann ich Bayek fuer eine Wuesten-Exkursion in ein Beduinengewand stecken aber in der grossen Stadt rennt er lieber ein feinem Zwirn herum, ohne das ich deswegen die alte Lvl 1 Ruestung anlegen muss. Die Ruestungs-Upgrade crafted man separat, das ist mMn eine gute Loesung. Etwas merkwuerdig dagegen finde ich, dass auch die Pferde und Kamele auf denen man reiten kann sich nur visuell unterscheiden. Waere schoen gewesen, wenn man im Spielverlauf immer kraeftigere Reittiere finden/kaufen kann, die dann schneller sind oder mehr Treffer aushalten. 

Der Kampf selbst gestaltet sich sehr fluessig. Die Kombination aus angreifen, ausweichen, blocken und kontern funktioniert und es gibt genug verschiedenen Gegnertypen, dass man auch mal die Taktik aendern muss. Die Boegen haben mich aber dann doch eher zum Lachen gebracht. Es gibt doch tatsaechlich einen Schnellfeuerbogen und einen Shotgun-Bogen.  Aber wenn man darauf keinen Bock hat (so wie ich), dann bleibt man halt beim normalen Jadgbogen. Nur fuer ab und an habe ich auch noch einen Sniper-Bogen dabei. Die Auswahl an Nahkampfwaffen ist auch ziemlich beachtlich, von schweren und langsamen Keulen bis zu schnellen Messern ist alles dabei, wobei alle Waffentypen verschiedene Vor- und Nachteile haben. Das ist vorbildlich. Auch der Kampf zu Pferd/Kamel ist gut umgesetzt, was ja auch nicht in jedem Spiel der Fall ist. Auf Normal habe ich keine Probleme aber zu leicht wie oft mal in vergangenen ACs finde ich es eigentlich auch nicht und es gibt ja auch noch 2 hoehere Schwierigkeitsgrade, das ballancing passt also ganz gut.

Was - mMn auch zum ersten mal in einem AC - richtig gut funktioniert ist das schleichen. Es macht richtig viel Spass geduckt im hohe Gras zu lauern, mit dem Adler die Gegner auszuspaehen und im richtigen Moment zuzuschlagen. Schafft man es unentdeckt zu bleiben fuehlt man sich richtig gut, eben wie ein Assassine, ansonsten bricht halt das Chaos los und man kaempft. Die Ballance stimmt auch hier. Bei kleinen Camps ist es nicht so wichtig unentdeckt zu bleiben aber gerade wenn man in den Hauptmissionen groessere Festungen der Gegner infiltriert sollte man schon schauen, dass man erst mal heimlich die Reihen der Gegner lichtet, sonst ist man man dann schnell mit 5-10 Gegnern gleichzeitig konfrontiert und dann kann es schon mal haarig werden.

Und nun zu guter Letzt noch ein Wort zur Grafik bzw. zum visuellen Aspekt. Das ist naemlich auch noch eine Staerke des Spiels. Ich finde es sieht fantastisch aus. Man wuerde ja meinen die heisse Wuestengegend Aegyptens koennte schnell langweilig werden aber denkste. Im Nildelta finden sich ueppige Palmenheine, dagegen sieht man weiter im Inland schroffe Felsformationen und nur die ein oder andere Oase. Dazwischen immer wieder eingrucksvolle Tempelanlagen oder Forts, Statuen  oder Bauernsiedlungen in denen AC typisch massenweise NPCs ihrem Tagesverlauf nachgehen. Im Hintegrund natuerlich von weitem Sichtbar die Pyramiden. Besonders erwaehnen sollte man auch den Himmel, der mit eindrucksvollen Wolkenformationen und Farben (gerade waehrend der Tag/Nacht Wechsel) glaenzt. Das ganze verleiht dem Spiel eine mystische, ja fast maerchenhafte Atmosphaere, was sehr gut zu dem antiken Setting passt mMn das Maximum aus dem ziemlich einzigartigen Szenario raus holt.
Technisch ist das ganze sehr gut umgesetzt. Ich war erstaunt, dass das Spiel auf meinem immerhin auch schon 4 Jahre alten Rechner auf sehr hohen bis maximalen Details konstant mit um die 45 FPS laeuft und ziemlich kurze Ladezeiten hat (von einer SSD). Da wuerde ich sagen: Top optimiert. Bisher hatte ich ausserdem noch keinen einzigen Bug.

Fazit bisher: Fuer mich ist Origins zumindest seit AC2, wenn nicht sogar ueberhaupt das beste Assassins Creed. Wenn da nicht noch ein paar ueble Schnitzer kommen dann kann Ubi so erst mal gerne weitermachen und uns in andere coole und neue Historien-Settings versetzen (haette zum Beispiel ueberhaupt nichts gegen ein AC in dieser Form in China oder Japan ).

Mit einer regelrechten Wertung werde ich noch warten bis ich zumindest mit der Story durch bin aber bisher kann ich schlichtweg keine Negativ-Punkte feststellen. Wenn das so weitergeht muss man dem ganzen ja fast 10/10 Sarkophage zugestehen. Haette ich einem Assassins Creed gar nicht mehr zugetraut.


----------



## McDrake (18. April 2018)

Ich nahm mir den letzten Mass Effect Teil, als riesiger Fan der original Trilogie, nochmals zur Brust.

Nachdem ich die 10 Demo-Stunden von* Mass Effect: Andromada* durch hatte, musste ich mir das Spiel dann doch noch kaufen.
Also so schlimm empfinde ich es mit einem jahr Abstand dann doch nicht (mehr).
Wie schon mal geschrieben, könnte dies einerseits an den Patches liegen, andererseits auch an der Sprachumstellung auf Englisch.
Die Aufgaben sind bis jetzt recht abwechslungsreich und das Rumfahren ist auch ganz nett gemacht.

Technisch gibts halt schon ein paar Macken, die die Mitstreiter, welche mal ein wenig rumzicken in Räumen.
Die Landschaften sind aber hübsch gestaltet und die Beleuchtung ist oft sehr schön gewählt.
Bei den Gsprächen darf man sich aber noch immer nicht zu sehr auf die Gesichter achten. da ist man aber halt auch ein wenig übersensibilisiert (?), nach dem ganzen Fiasko.

Das Ding ist natürlich noch immer nicht meine "Lieblsingsfolge" der Serie.  Aber ich kaufe mir auch kein Spiel einfach so, welches ich zuvor zehn Stunden testen konnte (was schon mal einen Applaus wert ist).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. April 2018)

da ich mit der Story durchbin (außer paar Nebenmissionen) zock ich jetzt User-Content in Far Cry Arcade


----------



## Batze (18. April 2018)

Ich versuche mich gerade, nachdem ich den Key günstig für 2,50€ in einem anderem Forum geschnappt habe  in Deus EX: Mankind Divided, aber ganz ehrlich, so richtig Warm werde ich damit nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich gerade, nachdem ich den Key günstig für 2,50€ in einem anderem Forum geschnappt habe  in Deus EX: Mankind Divided, aber ganz ehrlich, so richtig Warm werde ich damit nicht.


Weil?


----------



## Neawoulf (20. April 2018)

Spontaner Kauf vor einigen Stunden: Ich hab gesehen, dass Fallout 4 VR im Sale ist dann hab ich mir natürlich gleich das eigentlich ältere *Skyrim VR* für mehr Geld gekauft. Macht auf den ersten Blick zwar wenig Sinn, aber auf den zweiten evtl. doch. Ich hatte gehofft, dass Skyrim VR auch runtergesetzt wird, wurde es aber nicht. Immerhin ist das Spiel für den PC gerade erst erschienen (das Original ohne VR Support bereits 2011), daher mache ich mir wenig Hoffnung, dass das Spiel sobald im Angebot sein will. Und außerdem: Ich will Bethesda halt auch zeigen, dass ich Interesse an VR-Spielen habe. Natürlich werden die sich kaum für mich als einzelnen Käufer interessieren, aber ich hoffe einfach mal, dass genügend andere es genauso sehen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Durch mein lahmes Internet bin ich erst vor ca. ner Stunde dazu gekommen, ein wenig zu spielen. Ich hab den Prolog gespielt, bin gerade in Riverwood angekommen, hab mit den Dorfbewohnern geschwatzt, meinen Schrott verkauft und mir am virtuellen (und echten) Abend ein Bett in der Taverne gemietet. Unter'm Strich ist es halt noch das gleiche Spiel. Man hätte aus der VR-Version mehr machen können und wenn ich ehrlich bin: Ich denke nicht, dass das Spiel in der derzeitigen Form 60 Euro wert ist. 

Ist es deswegen schlecht, bereue ich den Kauf? Nein, absolut nicht. Es ist keine 60 Euro wert, aber mindestens die Hälfte davon. Ich kenne die Elder Scrolls Reihe seit Daggerfall und liebe sie seit Morrowind. Und auch wenn ich Skyrim nach Morrowind und Oblivion für den schwächsten (aber nicht schwachen) Teil der Reihe halte, fühle ich mich doch gleich wieder zuhause. Die Steuerung in VR könnte besser sein (zumindest was das Menüsystem angeht), die Kämpfe funktionieren aber prima. Vor allem das Bogenschießen macht ne Menge Spaß und fühlt sich extrem intuitiv an. In der einen Hand halte ich den Bogen, in der anderen Hand den Pfeil, greife Pfeil und Sehne, ziehe, ziele ... lasse los und der Pfeil fliegt ganz ohne Fadenkreuz genau dorthin, wohin ich gezielt habe. Auch das Kämpfen mit Klingenwaffen und das Blocken mit dem Schild funktioniert ähnlich innovativ und sehr physikalisch, auch wenn da die Kollisionsphysik nicht so extrem fortgeschritten ist. Aber was soll's, es ist inzwischen ein relativ altes Spiel, und dafür, dass es eigentlich nie für VR konzipiert war, hat es sehr prima funktioniert.

Und als mich auf den Weg nach Riverwood die ersten Wölfe überraschend angefallen haben, hatte ich echt für einen Moment Panik, wie die mich angefallen und umkreist haben. Ich hoffe sehr, dass das nächste Elder Scrolls nicht noch weiter simplifiziert wird, was Questdesign, Dungeongeometrie und Charaktersystem angeht und auch von Anfang an VR Support bekommt. Bis dahin werde ich auf jeden Fall noch die eine oder andere Stunde in Skyrim verbringen, mir ein paar Mods runterladen (die Texturen aus der Nähe sind teilweise echt nicht mehr so schön) und mit meinem Khajiit Dieb auf die Hauptquest scheißen und mich einfach in die Spielwelt stürzen. Ich bin zwar noch nicht mit Kingdom Come Deliverance durch, aber die beiden kann ich prima abwechseln.

Und dann steht man am Fluss, schaut auf die für so ein altes Spiel wirklich schön animierte Strömung, die atmosphärische Beleuchtung, atmet durch, schaut auf die Berge ... und ist einfach da. Skyrim ist ja doch irgendwie schön, trotz seines Alters.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Die Welt ist doch sehr komprimiert. Ich meine: Das war mir schon immer klar gewesen, dass man da nicht annähernd einen realistisch dimensionierten Kontinent hat. Aber wenn ich z. B. vom Ausgang der Höhle nach Helgen über den Fluss zur alten Ruine schaue ... das sind nur wenige hundert Meter. Mit nem größeren Field of View am kleineren Monitor wirkt das dann doch ein wenig weiter. Auf der anderen Seite wirken Monster aber sehr viel wuchtiger und bedrohlicher, als auf dem Bildschirm. Wölfe, Spinnen, Bären und natürlich die Drachen, groß wie ein Lastwagen, sind in VR doch eine andere Hausnummer, als auf nem Monitor oder Fernseher.

So, genug geschrieben zu solch später Stunde ... ich brauche mein Bett!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. April 2018)

So, nach 25 Stunden hab ich alle 8 Szenarios von *Hard West* geschafft. Vom Umfang her könnte ich nicht mosern, gemessen am Preis (20 Euro regulärer Preis, im Sale für nen Fünfer erworben) ist das schon ziemlich fair.
Insgesamt würde ich es als überdurchschnittlich einstufen. Kann zwar *XCOM* in keinem Punkt ansatzweise gefährlich werden - dem Spiel fehlen dafür einfach eigene Innovationen und es ist bis auf ganz wenige Rundengefechte mit schlechterem Blancing vom Gefühl her etwas zu leicht geraten -, aber das mit viel Nekromatie versehene Fantasy-Horror-Western-Setting war doch eine nette Abwechslung. Etwas schade nur dass sich die Kampf-Maps meist zu sehr ähneln, einige Einzelbeispiele hatten richtig stimmige Momente, sogar Wetter- und Blitz-Effekte... Da hätten die Entwickler viel mehr machen können als die immergleichen Western-Kaff-Kulissen zu recyclen. Dafür waren die Story-Entwicklungen auf der Landkarte eine sehr schöne Idee.

 Wie ich lese gibt es noch ein Zusätzliches Szenario als DLC, aber die 3 Euro für für weitere 2-3 Extrastunden spare ich mir. Dafür ist das Verlangen momentan nicht groß genug.


----------



## sunburst1988 (23. April 2018)

Ich bin im Laufe der letzten Woche mit Mass Effect: Andromeda fertig geworden. Das Spiel war im Endeffekt besser als sein Ruf. Gerade die Vertrauensaufträge der Crew und das allgemeine "Teamgefühl" an Bord der Tempest fand ich wirklich gut.
Falls es jemand noch spielen möchte und des Englischen mächtig ist: Stellt zumindest die Sprachausgabe auf Englisch. Ich habe irgendwann in der Mitte des Spiels darauf umgestellt und fand die Sprecher wiklich bedeutend besser als ihre deutschen Kollegen.
Hauptnegativpunkt bleiben die nervigen Filleraufträge auf den Planeten. Das Ganze artet in dem Moment dann doch etwas in Arbeit aus 

Nächster Stop: Darksiders Warmastered Edition.
Bisher machen mir gerade das Kampfsystem und die meist simplen, aber doch unterhaltsamen Rätsel sehr viel Spaß. Dass die Story etwas wirr und der Hauptcharakter (der apokalyptische Reiter Krieg) leicht übertrieben cool ist sind verschmerzbar.
Das Ende ist schon absehbar, daher habe ich schonmal Bioshock als nächstes Ziel ausgesucht. Einer der Klassiker die ich noch dringend nachholen muss


----------



## McDrake (23. April 2018)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Laufe der letzten Woche mit Mass Effect: Andromeda fertig geworden. Das Spiel war im Endeffekt besser als sein Ruf. Gerade die Vertrauensaufträge der Crew und das allgemeine "Teamgefühl" an Bord der Tempest fand ich wirklich gut.
> Falls es jemand noch spielen möchte und des Englischen mächtig ist: Stellt zumindest die Sprachausgabe auf Englisch. Ich habe irgendwann in der Mitte des Spiels darauf umgestellt und fand die Sprecher wiklich bedeutend besser als ihre deutschen Kollegen.
> Hauptnegativpunkt bleiben die nervigen Filleraufträge auf den Planeten. Das Ganze artet in dem Moment dann doch etwas in Arbeit aus



Bin ich ebenfalls dran.
Und ich habe noch immer Spass. Ok, technisch gibts schon ab und zu Aussetzer (NPCs, welche über dem Boden schweben oder in Wänden stecken) und das Inventar und Erforschen ist in meinen Augen extrem unübersichtlich.
Hab da ehrlich gesagt wenig Plan.


----------



## sunburst1988 (23. April 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ok, technisch gibts schon ab und zu Aussetzer (NPCs, welche über dem Boden schweben oder in Wänden stecken) und das Inventar und Erforschen ist in meinen Augen extrem unübersichtlich.
> Hab da ehrlich gesagt wenig Plan.



Die Charaktere selbst haben bei mir eigentlich keine Probleme gemacht. Nur die Kamera hat nicht bei jedem Gespräch gecheckt wo die Person gerade ist und hat dann die Wand angestarrt. Außerdem werden weiter entfernte Personen leiser. Eigentlich ist das ja logisch aber doch doof wenn der Begleiter seinen Senf zum aktuellen Gespräch geben will aber kaum zu hören ist.
Beim Crafting habe ich mir einfach ein Maschinengewehr ausgesucht und das dann immer mitgelevelt. Das gleiche bei der Rüstung. Da ich auf Soldat geskillt habe passte das dann schon. Habe das Spiel dann als klassischen Third-Person-Shooter gespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2018)

Und weiter gehts mit dem "Pile of Shame"-Abbau. Hab mir nun *Deus Ex: The Fall* rausgepickt, weil es ja ziemlich kurz sein soll. Und weil ich mich vom DE-Universum schwer lösen kann. 

Zuerst die positiven Eindrücke:
Schleichen, Hacken, K.O.-Schläge verteilen, Sammelkram einpacken (auch wenn ich mir nach der x-ten Tonne die ich durchsuche so langsam wie ein Müllmann vorkomme )... Der Serien- typische Gameplay ist vorhanden. Das ist gut  und macht auch hier Spaß, selbst angesichts der Tatsache dass die Möglichkeiten hier deutlich abgespeckter sind als in den großen DE-Titeln.

Nicht so pralle:
Die Technik. Solch einen unfassbar häßlichen Port von Smartphone/Tablet zu PC hab ich seit langem nicht mehr gesehen. Die NPC-Gesichter sind der reinste Horror, die Umgebungen derart verwaschen texturiert, und selbst direkte Eingaben im Game-Menu sind nicht selten problematisch. 

Ist schon ein kleines Armutszeugnis. Wenn man bedenkt wie andere Entwickler/Publisher ihre Mobil-Sprosse kompetent aufbrezeln können, so wie Ubisoft sein "AC - Liberation HD" oder Camouflaj sein "Republique Remastered", müsste sich Square Enix eigentlich in Grund und Boden schämen.

Naja, was soll, dann eben weiter Schleichen, Augen zu und durch.


----------



## Bast3l (24. April 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts mit dem "Pile of Shame"-Abbau. Hab mir nun *Deus Ex: The Fall* rausgepickt, weil es ja ziemlich kurz sein soll. Und weil ich mich vom DE-Universum schwer lösen kann.
> 
> Zuerst die positiven Eindrücke:
> Schleichen, Hacken, K.O.-Schläge verteilen, Sammelkram einpacken (auch wenn ich mir nach der x-ten Tonne die ich durchsuche so langsam wie ein Müllmann vorkomme )... Der Serien- typische Gameplay ist vorhanden. Das ist gut  und macht auch hier Spaß, selbst angesichts der Tatsache dass die Möglichkeiten hier deutlich abgespeckter sind als in den großen DE-Titeln.
> ...



Ich fand es auf dem Handy damals eigentlich ganz gut? Ist aber schon ein Eckchen her, gespielt auf Samsung Note 4. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es auf PC recht mies aussieht.. habe es in der Bib aber nie angespielt weil ichs eben aufm dem Telefon durch hatte..

Edit: Zustimmung zu den Mechaniken, auf dem Smartphone spielen ist wohl besser


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2018)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Ich fand es auf dem Handy damals eigentlich ganz gut? Ist aber schon ein Eckchen her, gespielt auf Samsung Note 4. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es auf PC recht mies aussieht.. habe es in der Bib aber nie angespielt weil ichs eben aufm dem Telefon durch hatte..


Für die Paar Stunden werde ich die traurige Optik schon überleben, keine Sorge.

Aber ganz ehrlich, da hätte ich doch lieber ein "Deus Ex Go" für Steam.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. April 2018)

Mal wieder *Skyrim VR*. Ich hab mir inzwischen reichlich Mods zusammengestellt, die gut miteinander harmonieren und ein wenig an den ini-Einstellungen herumgefummelt bis Optik und Performance passten.

Hab daher auch nochmal einen neuen Spielstand gestartet mit meinem Khajiit mit dem Namen Fe'Lixx, der sich vor allem auf den Fernkampf mit Pfeil und Bogen (macht einfach tierisch Spaß in VR) spezialisieren wird. Im Gegensatz zum Klischee ist er allerdings kein Dieb, sondern ein Jäger, Kopfgeldjäger und Händler (ok, bisschen Klischee ist schon dabei). Einer Flasche Skooma oder etwas Mondzucker kann er allerdings auch nicht widerstehen. Irgendwie macht es mir Spaß auch in einem Singleplayerspiel immer wieder so ein bisschen Rollenspiel/Charakterspiel mit einzubauen. Man fühlt sich einfach viel mehr in die Welt hinein versetzt, wenn man versucht alles nicht durch die eigenen, sondern durch die Augen des erstellten Charakters zu sehen.

Und auch wenn Skyrim VR im Grunde exakt das gleiche Spiel ist, das Skyrim bereits 2011 war (eigentlich ist's die Special Edition, aber die hat ja auch nur ein paar kleinere Technikupdates bekommen) macht es trotz aller Schwächen (Quests, Balancing, Charaktersystem, Mangel an Tiefgang, lineare Dungeons) wieder enorm Spaß. Eben hab ich mich einfach nur in die Taverne gesetzt und zugehört wie der Barde ein Musikstück aus Daggerfall gespielt hat. Wenn man Skyrim als reines Durchzock-/Storyspiel sieht, ist es wahrscheinlich echt nicht so toll. Aber ich mag einfach die TES  Welt, die Atmosphäre, Lore, die einzelnen Völker (ner Khajiit-Karawane in VR zu begegnen ist schon irgendwie was anderes, als sie auf dem Monitor zu sehen), die Landschaften, auch wenn sie stark runterskaliert sind. 

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass dieses Jahr auch ein neues Elder Scrolls angekündigt wird. Ich möchte nach Elsweyr, Fe'Lixx' Heimat besuchen, dichten Dschungel und kahle Wüsten, durchzogen von der einen oder anderen Oase und orientalisch angehauchten Städten und Dörfern  Zumindest so stelle ich mir Elsweyr vor und so wird das Land ja meist auch beschrieben. Notlösung wäre evtl. noch Summerset, was irgendwie Sinn machen würde, da schon in Skyrim die ganze Thalmor-Geschichte recht präsent war.


----------



## Zybba (25. April 2018)

Ich warte immer noch sehnsüchtig auf Skywind.
Ob das überhaupt jemals erscheint?...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2018)

So, mit *Deus Ex - The Fall* war's dann auch. Nix Großartiges - und vor allem nix Ganzes. Das Teil muss wohl bereits auf den Apple-Geräten derart gefloppt sein weswegen es nie fortgesetzt wurde. Brutaler Cliffhanger auf dem nie mehr was folgen wird.
Wie gut dass der Key nur ein Geschenk unter hiesigen Forenmenbern war. Hätte ich es gekauft würde ich mich wohl jetzt superschwarz ärgern.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2018)

Seit einigen Stunden hänge ich an Final Fantasy XII - Zodiac Age und ich muss sagen...nachdem ich das Spiel vor Jahren auf der PS2 liegen gelassen habe, hat es mich doch nun ziemlich in den Bann gezogen. Das Spiel ist eines der besseren Final Fantasy-Ableger und um Welten besser, als FF15. Auch das Klassen-System der Remaster-Version ist gut. Man sollte nur gut überlegen, welche Klasse man für welchen Charakter wählt.  Am Anfang hatte ich doch die ein oder anderen Probleme, zurecht zu kommen, weil ich z.B. für Vaan die falsche Klasse ausgewählt habe.


PS: Kann man eigentlich in FF12 umskillen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2018)

Im Moment kann ich mich nicht entscheiden was als Nächstes gestartet werden soll.

Adventure? (Satinavs Ketten, Harveys neue Augen, Tales from the Borderlands, Minecraft-Story Mode)
Ego-Shooter? (Sniper Elite 3, Far Cry: Primal, Far Cry: Blood Dragon)
Action-Adventure? (Mafia 2, Mafia 3, Darksiders Remastered, Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phanton Pain)
Oder doch was Simples? (Lego The Hobbit, Lego The Avengers, Lego Jurassic World)

So viel Auswahl (und das ist nur ein Bruchteil meiner ungespielten Steam-Leichen )... Naja, bis ich mich entschieden hab spiele ich noch ein Paar Runden *Neon Drive*, ein Quasi-Pendant zu *Audiosurf*.
Tolle Optik, noch bessere Akustik, und ein ungemein harter Schwierigkeitsgrad der eigentlich nur frusten kann. Aber der Soundtrack... Dem kann ich einfach nicht wiederstehen, auch nicht nach Tausend Anläufen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2018)

Nach einigem Hin- und Her-Überlegen hab ich mich fürs Nazi-Wegknippsen, sprich "Sniper Elite 3" entschieden.

Überraschend gute Grafik (CryEngine?), pompöse Soundkulisse, schön ruhiges Spielgefühl (wenn man sich Mühe gibt) und eine faszinierend-"schadensfreudige" Superslomo-X-Ray-Cam. Macht Laune... Nur wunder ich mich dass ich im Standard-Schwierigkeitsgrad erstaunlich oft das anvisierte Ziel verfehle...


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Mai 2018)

Spiel gerade das erste Red Dead Redemption mal wieder, zur Vorbereitung auf den 2. Teil


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Mai 2018)

Ich bin schon seit einer ganzen Weile mit *Spellforce 3 *beschäftigt. 
Laut Ingame-Anzeige sind es jetzt über 25 Stunden, gefühlt aber schon mehr - das Teil zieht sich zum Ende hin ganz schön. Nach den vielen Patches ist es inzwischen aber nahezu bugfrei. Na gut, gleich in der allerersten Mission hatte ich nach nicht einmal fünf Minuten (!) einen Plotstopper - aber das war dann tatsächlich auch der einzige gravierende Bug im Spiel, der sich zudem durch Neuladen leicht beheben ließ. Ansonsten gibt es noch ein paar verbuggte Nebenquests, aber die Hauptstory kann man wohl endlich durchspielen. Und die ist richtig gut, eine wirklich schöne Geschichte mit netten Charakteren. Das Palavern mit der Heldengruppe im zentralen Lager erinnert an Bioware-Spiele, das Ausrüsten und Aufleveln macht Spaß und die Dialoge sind gut geschrieben und top vertont, im Deutschen wie im Englischen. 

Als Rollenspiel ist Spellforce 3 richtig gut gelungen, einzig die Kameraperspektive und die damit einher gehende minimalistische Präsentation werden dem epischen Anspruch der Geschichte nicht gerecht. Der Echtzeitstrategie-Part fällt im Vergleich deutlich ab, besonders das Wirtschaftssystem ist mir zu umständlich und es macht im Grunde keinen Unterschied, welche Fraktion ich spiele und was für Einheiten ich baue. Meine vier Helden erledigen eh den Großteil der Arbeit. Dazu nervt mich persönlich, dass man manche Karten zwei oder gar drei Mal besucht - die Landschaften sind ja wirklich hübsch gestaltet, aber das riecht nach Spielzeitstreckung.

Insgesamt habe ich jedoch meinen Spaß damit und will auf jeden Fall noch das finale Gefecht bestreiten. Danach vielleicht mal mit Kingdom Come anfangen - oder doch lieber endlich Hellblade fertig spielen? Ach ne, ich hab ja schon die Testversion von Pillars of Eternity 2 installiert. Muss das wohl als erstes dran glauben


----------



## OldMCJimBob (4. Mai 2018)

Ich hab mir im Sale Steep gekauft. Macht echt 0 Spaß, selbst die 15 Euro sind mir da zu viel gewesen. Warum gibt es nicht mal wieder ein neues SSX? Das begeisterte mich damals auf der PS2 total!


----------



## sunburst1988 (8. Mai 2018)

Nach Darksiders habe ich mich in meinem Urlaub letzte Woche einem Klassiker zugewendet: Knights and Merchants! 
Mittlerweile gibt es da eine Fanmod die eine Zeitrafferfunktion und einen Haufen behobene Bugs bringt.
Im Endeffekt war es dann nicht so toll wie ich es in Errinnerung hatte aber immerhin kann ich nun behaupten die Kampagnen durch zu haben.

Momentan widme ich mic,h je nach Lust und Laune, Bioshock: Remastered und Zelda: Breath of the Wild auf meiner (neuen) Switch.
Beides wirklich gute Spiele. Die Remastered-Version von Bioshock läuft deutlich besser als es die Rezensionen bei Steam erahnen lassen und ist einfach unfassbar atmosphärisch.
Bei Zelda leide ich leider etwas unter meinem "Skyrim-Syndrom". Zu viel Open-World und zu wenig Ziele. Irgendwie verliere ich bei sowas immer den Faden. Werde aber auf jeden Fall dran bleiben.


----------



## svd (8. Mai 2018)

Ach nöö, dieses blöde "Ghost Recon: Wildlands". 
Hab eben, dank der tollen Speicherfunktion, Cloud und so, den Fortschritt dreier Tier-Level und zweieinhalb gesäuberter Gebiete unwiederbringlich verloren.
Wer Ubisoft-Spiele kennt, kann erahnen, was das für eine Plackerei gewesen war. *seufz*


----------



## Sanador (9. Mai 2018)

*Burnout Revenge* auf der *Xbox One*
Immer noch ein fantastisches Arcade-Rennspiel!


----------



## golani79 (9. Mai 2018)

*Yakuza 0 *

Fesselt von der ersten Minute an - technisch zwar nicht auf dem neuesten Stand, aber das wirkt sich eigentlich nicht auf den Spielspaß aus.


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2018)

*Battletech*

Eines der wenigen Projekte, welches ih in den letzten Jahren noch auf KS unterstützt habe.
Bis jetzt (15 Stunden) find ichs gut umgesetzt.
Da ich ein wenig Hintergrundwissen besitze (ein paar Romane, Mechwarrior-Online-Liga, Tech-Bücher), komme ich bis jetzt ganz gut zurecht.
Ich bin allerdings auch kein totaler Nerd/Kenner, der sich über die anscheinenden abweichenden Hit-Zahlen aus der Fassung bringen lässt, da ich die eh nicht genau kenne.

Meine Crew ist auf 7 Söldner angewachsen und ich nehme kleiner Aufträge an.
Man könnte schreiben, dass das Spiel grindlastig sei. Da man anscheinend unendlich viele Aufträge hat und sich so langsam hocharbeiten und verbessern kann.
So machts mir aber nix aus. Bin einer, der darauf anspringt 
Sachtesachte eine schöne Mannschaft mit guten Mechs aufbauen.

Ich hatte gestern den ersten heftigeren Kampf, als ich eine Storymission gemacht habe.
War ziemlich nervenaufreibend, aber spannend und mit gutem Ausgang für meine Lanze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunburst1988 (11. Mai 2018)

Nachdem ich Mittwoch mit Bioshock fertig wurde habe ich über den Feiertag mit FarCry 3 angefangen. Eigentlich ein sehr gutes Spiel, vor allem die Hauptmissionen haben mir bisher richtig gut gefallen. Der Open-World Teil hat zwar seine Wiederholungen, macht aber durch die wirklich schön gemachte Welt und die Bewegungsfreiheit trotzdem sehr viel Spaß. Gestern hatte ich (türmemässig) die Halbzeit daher denke ich dass ich am Wochenende damit fertig werde. Was danach ansteht weiss ich noch nicht genau... Lohnt sich Ryse- Son of Rome? Sonst eben endlich mal Zelda


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2018)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Ryse- Son of Rome? Sonst eben endlich mal Zelda


Wenn du 5 Stunden Zeit, noch recht zeitgemäße/potente Hardware und Interesse an epischem Sandalen-Rache-Drama-Haudrauf mit hohem Gore-Faktor hast dann... JA! 

Ist zwar ein anspruchsloser Klopper, aber das Setting und die CryEngine mitsamt Inszenierung ist schon echt fett.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Mai 2018)

Ich habe gestern *Kingdom Come: Deliverance* beendet und werde mich jetzt wieder *Divinity: Original Sin 2*widmen.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2018)

Mit *Kingdom Come Deliverance* hab ich mich gestern abend auch wieder beschäftigt (wird wohl noch ein Weilchen dauern, bis ich durch bin) und bin ein wenig über die Quest "Tanz mit dem Teufel" gestolpert, da mir die Enden nicht so wirklich gefallen haben.



Spoiler



Gibt es da wirklich nur die beiden Möglichkeiten, dass entweder die Frauen von den Banditen/Holzfällern getötet werden oder ich selbst die Banditen/Holzfäller töte? Gibt es keine friedliche Lösung (Pfarrer meinte, es muss eine friedliche Lösung gegeben haben)? Sei es durch überreden, die Frauen von dem Blödsinn abhalten, denen die Salbe klauen usw.. Ich hab alles Mögliche versucht, aber keine der Frauen scheint die Salbe in der Tasche zu haben (Taschendiebstahl) und trotz Überreden konnte ich auch keine der Frauen davon überzeugen, dass die Idee ganz großer Mist ist. Zum Schluss hab ich dann die beiden Holzfäller getötet (religiöser Aberglaube hin oder her, ich kann mir nicht anschauen, wie die Typen drei verzweifelte Frauen ermorden) mir dann (zu Recht!) noch ne Standpauke vom Pfarrer und der Kräuterfrau abgeholt. Bin mit den Enden der Quest alles andere als zufrieden.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Mai 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mit *Kingdom Come Deliverance* hab ich mich gestern abend auch wieder beschäftigt (wird wohl noch ein Weilchen dauern, bis ich durch bin) und bin ein wenig über die Quest "Tanz mit dem Teufel" gestolpert, da mir die Enden nicht so wirklich gefallen haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ging mir genauso. Das ist anscheinend so beabsichtigt. Es gibt ja üblicherweise immer mehrere Möglichkeiten, eine Quest zu beenden; diese aber hat eben nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ging mir genauso. Das ist anscheinend so beabsichtigt. Es gibt ja üblicherweise immer mehrere Möglichkeiten, eine Quest zu beenden; diese aber hat eben nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.



Wird dann wohl so sein. Google hat da auch nicht viel ergeben. 



Spoiler



Gab zwar viele Ideen (z. B. den Frauen die Salbe aus der Tasche klauen oder die Holzfäller/Banditen nur bewusstlos schlagen), aber das hab ich alles probiert, hat nicht geklappt.



Na ja, die meisten Quests sind da doch ne Ecke besser gestaltet, was die Lösungsmöglichkeiten angeht, daher hake ich die Quest einfach mal ab.

Noch ein merkwürdiger Bug in der Quest: 



Spoiler



Wenn man von den Frauen berührt wird und selbst halluziniert, dann erscheinen die Banditen in Tierkostüme gekleidet. Wenn man wieder zu sich kommt, liegen da halt normal gekleidete Männer. Wenn man sich aber gar nicht einmischt, also auch nicht von den Frauen berührt wird und nicht halluziniert, tauchen die Banditen trotzdem auf und tragen diese merkwürdigen Kostüme. Irgendwie wirkt die ganze Quest nicht so richtig zu Ende gedacht.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Mai 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wird dann wohl so sein. Google hat da auch nicht viel ergeben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich denke auch, dass die Quest nicht richtig sauber durchdacht wurde, da die Reaktion des Priesters und der Kräuterfrau am Ende ja darauf hindeuten, dass man es besser hätte machen können. Es gibt aber keine Lösung, bei der alle Beteiligten überleben. Ich habe versucht, die Holzfäller im Faustkampf auszuschalten, was mir auch gelungen ist und sie sogar entwaffnet. Funktioniert nicht, sie fliehen dann, kommen wieder zurück, fliehen erneut, etc. Die Quest bleibt dann stecken. Wenn man dann "wartet", liegen am nächsten Morgen trotzdem die drei Frauen tot am Boden.


----------



## sunburst1988 (11. Mai 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn du 5 Stunden Zeit, noch recht zeitgemäße/potente Hardware und Interesse an epischem Sandalen-Rache-Drama-Haudrauf mit hohem Gore-Faktor hast dann... JA!



Nur 5 Stunden?!? Na dann ist ja gut dass ich es mir nur im Humble-Bundle geholt habe . Mein Rechner schafft das auf alle Fälle auf vollen Einstellungen. Dann werde ich mir diesen interaktiven Film mal geben. Ich berichte danach wie es war.


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2018)

Ryse hatte mir viel Spass gemacht (habs aber nicht gsnz durch....muss mich da nochmals ransetzen)
Grafisch fande ich speziell die Gesichter extrem gut gelungen.


----------



## Loosa (11. Mai 2018)

Hab mich jetzt mal an Fallout VR gewagt. 

Die Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, dadurch hatte ich das halbe Intro verpasst. Aber die Immersion ist schon irre. Wenn vor einem der Atompilz aufsteigt, und einem die Druckwelle entgegenkommt, während man in den Bunker einfährt, zieht man unwillkürlich den Kopf ein. Und wenn einem die erste RAD-Kakerlake in's Gesicht fliegt und man nur einen kümmerlichen Schlagstock in der Hand hält? Da bin ich echt gehüpft! Scheiß Monsterinsekten! 

Einerseits logisch, dass man die Welt nur stehend bereisen kann, da hat man ja auch viel mehr Spielraum. Aber nach 2 Stunden wird das echt mühsam. Aber es gibt wohl ein Tool um die Stehhöhe anzupassen, dann sollte es auch sitzend gehen. Mal ausprobieren.
Die erste große Mission ist abgeschlossen, und bin dabei der Gruppe Überlebender beim Aufbau der Siedlung zu helfen. So friedlich. Wollte gestern dann erstmal gar nicht mehr raus in die Wildnis.
Aber heute Abend geht es gleich weiter.


----------



## Tuerklinke (12. Mai 2018)

Fallout VR, klinkt interessant, worauf spielst du ? Gibt es Fallout VR schon für Konsole und Pc ?


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Mai 2018)

Resi 7 kleiner persönlicher Speedrun die Zweite





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nu0bg_042c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Mai 2018)

----> Let's Plays


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Mai 2018)

Life is Strange Before the Storm

Insgesamt schwächer als Life is Strange selbst, da fehlte einfach das gewisse Etwas. Als nette Geschichte mit Coming of Age Anleihen durchaus akzeptabel. Ich empfand aber den Großteil der gesamten 2. Episode eher schleppend, im Spielverlauf merkte man deutlich, hier arbeitet man nur eine Checkliste ab (was man ja eigentlich ständig macht, aber hier konnte die Handlung nicht drüber hinwegtäuschen, wie es sonst in den anderen Episoden stattfand). Ein wenig mehr Dynamik in den Gesprächen hätte da geholfen. 

So dann  fehlt nur noch die Episode mit Max.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2018)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Life is Strange Before the Storm
> 
> Insgesamt schwächer als Life is Strange selbst, da fehlte einfach das gewisse Etwas. Als nette Geschichte mit Coming of Age Anleihen durchaus akzeptabel. Ich empfand aber den Großteil der gesamten 2. Episode eher schleppend, im Spielverlauf merkte man deutlich, hier arbeitet man nur eine Checkliste ab (was man ja eigentlich ständig macht, aber hier konnte die Handlung nicht drüber hinwegtäuschen, wie es sonst in den anderen Episoden stattfand). Ein wenig mehr Dynamik in den Gesprächen hätte da geholfen.
> 
> So dann  fehlt nur noch die Episode mit Max.


Tja, da scheint sich meine Befürchtung dochvzu verdichten dass BtS zwar eine gute, aber nicht so herausragend erzählte/packende Story wie das Debut-Spiel liefert. Da decken sich wirklich viele User-Meinungen wie ich zuletzt lesen durfte.

Aber irgendwie hatte ich auch damit gerechnet. Gut, irgendwann wird es auch gekauft, freue mich auch ein wenig drauf, halte meine Erwartungen vorab ein wenig niedriger.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Mai 2018)

Ich sehe es anders.
Gerade Episode 2 ist großartig. (ist auch eine häufige Meinung im Fandome)
Habe BtS insgesamt nicht ohne Grund ein Punkt mehr gegeben als LiS.

Es ist eine sehr persönliche Geschichte, in der die emotionalen Erlebnisse von Chloe (und Rachel) im Mittelpunkt stehen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Mai 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich sehe es anders.
> Gerade Episode 2 ist großartig. (ist auch eine häufige Meinung im Fandome)
> Habe BtS insgesamt nicht ohne Grund ein Punkt mehr gegeben als LiS.
> 
> Es ist eine sehr persönliche Geschichte, in der die emotionalen Erlebnisse von Chloe (und Rachel) im Mittelpunkt stehen.



Episode 2 fängt nett an und endet gut, den Mittelteil hätte man sich genaugenommen sparen können. 


Spoiler



Diese langweilige Schrottplatzsuche, den einzigen Rätselteil im gesamten Spiel, der einem aus der Hand genommen wird (weil man (bzw. das Spiel selbst) ja jemandem eine Nachricht schreiben kann). Das Theaterspiel war richtig toll umgesetzt, aber warum kann ich erstmal gemütlich die Kulisse auf der Bühne (während das Theaterstück in vollem Gange ist!!!) betrachten, niemand sagt was, keine Buhrufe oder sonstwas, das hätte die Situation lebendiger und nicht so befremdlich wirken lassen. 
Das noch das Tischdecken, was nicht mal richtig ausgeführt wurde (wo war das Besteck?). Einfach so unnütz das Einzubauen, weil es ziemlich öde war und die paar Kommentare, die Chloe dabei abgegeben hat, den Braten auch nicht fett gemacht haben. Dabei dann noch in einer Wohnküche ein Gespräch zwischen Mr. Amber und seiner Frau über das alkoholische Getränk des Abends, als Spieleraufgabe enden zu lassen. Warum hätte man während man den Tisch deckt nicht ein Gespräch zwischen Chloe, Mr. Amber und seiner Frau einbauen können, in dem man erfahren hätte was er gerne trinken möchte. Die drei Personen waren ja nie durch Wände getrennt, alle waren in Sichtweite.
... und man musste nach jedem Schritt zu einer der Personen laufen und fragen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Mai 2018)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> niemand sagt was, keine Buhrufe oder sonstwas





Spoiler



Doch gibt es.
Wenn man sich entsprechend Zeit lässt wird es unruhiger im Publikum und es kommen Kommentare wie "What is she doing?", "Please, say your lines" und ähnliches.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Mai 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... dann hätte das früher kommen müssen, bin da wirklich wie blöd erstmal überall gegengelaufen und hab das bisschen Kulisse betrachtet. Alles war still.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Mai 2018)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Hmm... dann hätte das früher kommen müssen, bin da wirklich wie blöd erstmal überall gegengelaufen [...]



Das Publikum dachte bestimmt, das gehört zur Show und verfolgte dementsprechend gebannt das Geschehen!


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Mai 2018)

Hab nun mit Pillows of Eternity 2 angefangen und einige Stunden lang die erste Insel nach dem Intro erforscht. Wer den Vorgänger gespielt hat, wird sich selbstverständlich sofort rein finden. Grundsätzlich hat sich am eigentlichen Gameplay nämlich nicht viel geändert. Hier und da wurde was verbessert, aber ob sich die Neuerungen gut einfügen, kann ich nach vlt. 2-3h Spielzeit nicht sagen. Auf jedenfall aber hat die Story gut und interessant begonnen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Mai 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall aber hat die Story gut und interessant begonnen.



Ich war schon nach den ersten Sätzen überzeugt, als ich realisiert habe, dass die Erzählerstimme Ellie aus The Last of Us ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Mai 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich war schon nach den ersten Sätzen überzeugt, als ich realisiert habe, dass die Erzählerstimme Ellie aus The Last of Us ist.



Das widerum ist mir leider nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## MrFob (14. Mai 2018)

So, nach knapp 120 Stunden Spielzeit bin ich seit gestern dann doch mal mit *Assassin's Creed: Origins* durch. Muss sagen, es war mir ein Fest.

Ich hatte ja schon nach meinen ersten 30 Stunden einen "kleinen" Post dazu geschrieben, revidieren muss ich da im Grunde auch jetzt nichts dran, nur ein Update zum Rest des Spiel's:

Es ist das erste "richtige" Spiel auf Steam, bei dem ich doch tatsaechlich alle Achievements abgeraeumt habe. Die beiden einzigen anderen waren "The Turing Test", da kriegst du die 10 Stueck oder so aber praktisch automatisch beim durchspielen) und Witcher 3, da habe ich die Achievements aber auf GoG Galaxy, nicht Steam.

Also, hat echt Spass gemacht und mich sehr gut bei Laune gehalten, zumindest das Hauptspiel. Die Story hat zwar ihre Macken und kann nie ganz die Klasse eines AC2 oder Brotherhood erreichen (gerade die Gegenwarts-Story endet wirklich enttaeuschend, bzw. eigentlich gar nicht, sie stoppt einfach) aber gerade das Finale und der Abschluss von Bayeks und Ayas Geschichte fand ich dann schon gelungen.
Speziell hervorheben moechte ich kurz die Musik. Ich denke es ist bei dem Spieltitel kein Spoiler zu verraten, dass am Ende ja quasi die Assassinen gegruendet werden. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hoert man dann auch zum ersten mal im Spiel die aus AC2 bekannte Themenmelodie derselben (die mMn mit zum besten gehoert, was es an Spiele-Musik so gibt). Mir ist aber dann erst danach aufgefallen, dass eigentlich die ganze Zeit im Spiel schon mit genau der Melodie gespielt wurde und sie in leicht verzerrter oder nur im Hintergrund anklingender Form zu hoeren war. Well played Ubisoft Komponisten, well played. 

Die beiden DLCs haette es mMn aber nicht wirklich gebraucht. Nicht, dass sie schlecht waeren oder so aber sie bieten mMn halt auch nicht wirklich was cooles neues. Der erste DLC "The Hidden Ones" erzaehlt halt eine kleine (und mMn eher nicht soooo interessante) Zusatzgeschichte und man macht eigentlich die ganze Zeit genau das Gleiche wie im Hauptspiel, nur halt in einem neuen Landstrich, der sich aber jetzt optisch auch nicht sehr massiv vom Hauptspiel abhebt.
Der zweite DLC "The Curse of the Pharao" ist ziemlich umfangreich und bietet nochmal um die 15-20 Stunden Inhalt, allerdings gameplay-maessig wieder wenig neues. Auch das neue Gebiet um Theben herum sieht wieder genauso aus wie das Hauptspiel, allerdings gibt es diesmal zumindest auch ein paar neuere und etwas abgefahrenere Gebiete, da man 



Spoiler



das Duat, also das aegyptische  Reich der Toten besucht.


 Die Story ist ein bisschen skurril und um ehrlich zu sein wird hier nicht so wahnsinnig gut erklaert wie das alles ins AC Universum passen soll. Auch wird in beiden DLCs die Gegenwarts-Story leider gar nicht fortgefuehrt, schade.
Insofern war ich nach dem beenden des Hauptspiels eigentlich soweit gluecklich und die DLCs haben sich dann eher wie eine Beschaeftigungstherapie angefuehlt. Haette ich es vorher gewusst haette ich wahrscheinlich nur die Grundversion des Spiels gekauft. Wie gesagt, handwerklich ist damit alles bestens und wer nach dem Hauptspiel noch nicht genug hat, go for it.  Mir war es halt nur etwas zu sehr "mehr vom gleichen".

Dennoch, AC: O ist auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert. Tolles Spiel, auf jeden Fall noch 9.5/10 in Natron eingelegte Organe.


Oh, fast vergessen, der Discovery Mode ist absolute Klasse. Gerade vielleicht fuer die, die das Spiel schon zu release gekauft hatten bevor er eingebaut war, unbedingt ausprobieren. Die Touren sind super interessant, toll gemacht und man bekommt gerade bei den "dayly life" Touren eine super Einblick, wie viel Muehe sich die Entwickler beim gestalten der Welt gemacht haben. Faellt einem beim spielen gar nicht so auf, aber die NPCs betreiben selbst kleine Taetigkeiten wie toepfern, schmieden, Bier-brauen und das faerben von Stoffen so akkurat und authentisch wie moeglich, ganz zu schweigen von der Darstellung von Tempeln und Ritualen, etc. Unglaublich, wie viel Recherche und Liebe zum Detail da drin steckt. Ein ganz grosses Kompliment an die Entwickler, dass sie das auch in dem Museums-Modus nochmal umgesetzt haben, so dass Interessierte sich dort nochmal auf unterhaltsame Weise Informieren koennen.   
Ich hatte mich ja erst ein bisschen aufgeregt, dass es nicht mehr die AC typische Datenbank gab, aber der Museums-Modus geht da echt nochmal 10 Schritte weiter. Einziges Manko ist, dass man ihn nicht direkt mit dem Spiel verbinden kann. Ich haette gerne die Moeglichkeit gehabt, einfach die Touren in der AC Welt zu entdecken, dann kurz 5 Minuten Auszeit vom Spiel zu nehmen, eine Tour zu machen und dann nahtlos weiterspielen zu koennen. Aber abgesehen davon ist der Discovery Modus wirklich super!


----------



## Sanador (17. Mai 2018)

*Forgotton Anne*
Der großartige Grafikstil, die tollen Sprecher und die stimmungsvolle Musik machen dieses Adventure zu einem richtigen Erlebnis.
Ich freue mich schon, wenn ich später weiterspielen kann.


----------



## Villynerk (17. Mai 2018)

Momentan hänge ich viel am PC in Aion & auf der PS4 in TheLastOfUs ab 

LG Villy


----------



## Zybba (17. Mai 2018)

In Ewartung auf den kommenden DLC mal wieder Darkest Dungeon.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (18. Mai 2018)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich *Quake Champions* so packt.  Blutrausch! Und für die ruhigeren Momente wieder *Spintires Mudrunner*. Am 29. Mai kommt für Spintires übrigens das neue kostenlose DLC "The Ridge" raus, dass neben einer neuen Map und Fahrzeugen auch einen neuen vielversprechenden Spielmodus bieten soll. Die Vorfreude ist groß.


----------



## linktheminstrel (18. Mai 2018)

Fox n Forests
Vom Gameplay her ein wirklich tolles old-school-Actiongame, allerdings geht mir nun wirklich nicht in den Kopf, warum man so auf backtracking setzt, anstatt dem Spieler die Chance zum schnellen Fortschritt zu geben... zu wenig Inhalt für den Preis?


----------



## sunburst1988 (18. Mai 2018)

Da ich in letzter Zeit nicht ganz so viel zum Spielen gekommen bin bin ich leider erst gestern mit FarCry 3 fertig geworden. Das Spiel ist wirklich so gut sei sein Ruf. Nach ein paar Spielen in einer anderen Richtung werde ich auf jeden Fall einen Blick auf den vierten Teil werfen.

Am Wochenende steht dann nun Ryse - Son of Rome an. Bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## McDrake (18. Mai 2018)

Noch immer 
*Battletech*

Hatte lange nicht gemerkt, dass ich, nachdem ich die Argo bekommen habe, die Systeme locker selber aussuchen kann um meine Crew stärker und wohlhbender zu machen.
(Bin ich aber, laut Forum, nicht der einzige   )

Ein paar Macken hat das Game schon:

- Die Unterstützung der Gegner kommt schon mal ins Schlachtgeschehen, wenn mans nicht brauchen kann, bzw wenn es gar keinen Grund gibt.
Dann steht man innerhalb einer Runde zwei Lanzen gegenüber.
Da ist man relativ hurtig umzingelt, was auch mit höherer Tonnage Probleme bereiten kann. Denn ein Glückstreffer aufs Cockpit ist immer im Bereich des Möglichen.
Dafür könnene Missionen, welche als schwerer Eingestuft werden, dann wieder locker geownnen werden, weil man genau gegen eine gegnerische Lanze antreten muss.

- Ich hatte schon den Fall, dass eine gegnerische Lanze beim Missionsstart in einer Schlucht eingeklemmt war und nicht rauskam, da sie keine Jumpjets besassen.
Nur mit Mühe kotte ich die Mission abschliessen (Fernwaffen)

- Bei einem Anschlag auf einen speziellen Mech hatte ich gar keine Chance:
Ich sah ihn, nächste Runde Beginnt. Er muss zwei Felder gehen und wird abgeholt: Mission verloren.

- Eskorten können ebenfalls frustierenen:
Obwohl man mitläuft, im Idealfall alles schon niedergemäht hat und sich beim Abholpunkt positioniert, kann es vorkommen, dass die frisch auftauchende Lanze gleich mal ein Fahrzeug unter Beschuss nimmt und zerstört:
Mission fehlgeschlagen.

Trotzdem macht mir das Game noch immer Spass.
Ich grase die Systeme nach speziellen Waffen ab und lerne dabei auch immer mehr die taktischen Tricks.
Grade auf heissen Planeten ist das Hitzemanagement essentiel. Da muss der Mech zuvor gut ausbalanciert sein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Mai 2018)

Nach wie vor Pillars of Eternity 2. Allerdings seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr gezockt, weil ich mich nicht dazu aufraffen kann. Obwohl es vieles besser macht, als der Vorgänger, werd ich nicht so ganz warm damit. Vlt. liegts am eher exotischen Setting (ich stehe ja mehr auf Medieval-Style), oder ich brauch einfach mal wieder ein Spiel, was gameplaytechnisch eher simpel gehalten ist und nicht allzu viel Zeit benötigt, um es durch zuspielen.  Die letzten Monate waren geprägt von Kingdom Come, Final Fantasy 15, Final Fantasy 12 (immernoch nicht durch) und eben Pillars of Eternity 2. Alles Spiele, die wahre Zeitfresser sind.


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2018)

Ich konnte endlich mal wieder in Tides of Numenera rein finden

Vorallem schön dass man das Problem vor dem man gestanden hat dann Easy lösen konnte


----------



## Chemenu (21. Mai 2018)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende steht dann nun Ryse - Son of Rome an. Bin ja mal gespannt



Und, schon durch? 
ich hätte ja gern einen zweiten Teil davon. 


Ich bin aktuell etwas plan-/lustlos auf Spiele bezogen. 
Das neue God of War hat mich (noch) nicht so richtig gepackt, da hab ich noch ca. 3 Stunden erst mal aufgehört. 
Kingdome Come müsste ich auch noch zu Ende spielen, aber ich glaub mein Gaming PC war seit ca. einem Monat nicht mehr an. 
Im Moment ist mir das alles irgendwie zu "schwer" bzw. zeitaufwändig. 
Ich entscheide mich dann immer doch für GT Sport, da geht auch mal kurz ne Runde zwischendurch. Oder ich drücke gleich auf die Netflix Taste der Fernbedienung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2018)

Mit dem Hauptspiel von "Sniper Elite 3" bin vor kurzem fertig geworden. Wenn der Season Pass mit Glück etwas erschwinglicher wird - bald ist ja wieder Summer Sale  - werde ich den Führer nachträglich und mit Hochfreuden "entmannen". ^^

Im Moment Spiele ich zwei Casual-Titel der kürzeren Sorte:

- "Westerado - Double Barreled". Ein sehr amüsanter Mix aus Adventure und 2D-Shooter. Schönes PixelArt, viel Textdialog, jede Menge Aufträge, äußerst passende Akustik. Müsste bald genug Hinweise bzw. Details zur Personenbeschreibung jenes Mistkerls haben der meine Farm, Mutter und Bruder auf dem Gewissen hat. Die Rache wird mein sein. 
- "Pang Adventures". Denke der Begriff "Pang" sollte jedem was sagen, weitere Erläuterung also unnötig.


----------



## Batze (21. Mai 2018)

Momentan sehr viel die WoW BfA Beta.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Mai 2018)

Aktuell häufig Warthunder. Bin mit Deutschland jetzt Beginn Tier 3 bei der Luftwaffe. Bei den Tanks bin ich Stufe 1-2 bzw. bei den anderen Ländern Tier 2.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Mai 2018)

Nach 3,6 Stunden hab ich als "Westerado" meine Rache bekommen. Denke ich werde einen zweiten Anlauf mit anderem Spielcharakter wagen; gab noch so viele Aufträge die ich nicht zuende führen konnte, die möchte ich noch gerne sehen.


----------



## Taiwez (22. Mai 2018)

Ich spiele neben meinem aktuellen *Darkest Dungeon* Run aktuell häufiger wieder*Battlefield 1*. Ich liebe das Ding einfach, die Schlachtfelder sind richtig atmosphärisch und das Gunplay gefällt mir auch immer noch. Auch wenn die Lernkurve (zumindest für mich) etwas steil ist, bin ich dennoch motiviert, weiter meine Klassen zu leveln und bessere Waffen freizuschalten.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2018)

Ich hab jetzt mal mit Rise of the Tomb Raider wieder mal angefangen. Als Einstimmung auf den 3. kommenden Teil.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Mai 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nach 3,6 Stunden hab ich als "Westerado" meine Rache bekommen. Denke ich werde einen zweiten Anlauf mit anderem Spielcharakter wagen; gab noch so viele Aufträge die ich nicht zuende führen konnte, die möchte ich noch gerne sehen.



Hätte ich auch gerne gespielt, wenn es deutsche Texte gegeben hätte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Mai 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch gerne gespielt, wenn es deutsche Texte gegeben hätte.


Ist aber im Großen und Ganzem ausreichend verständlich, man muss nur den geschriebenen Südstaaten-Akzent richtig deuten.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Mai 2018)

Beyond: Two Souls (Remaster)


----------



## sunburst1988 (24. Mai 2018)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Und, schon durch?
> ich hätte ja gern einen zweiten Teil davon.



Klar schon durch  Das Ganze war dann am Freitag Abend abgehandelt. Habe die Tage wegen Krankheit nicht ins Forum geschaut.
Alles in allem aber ein sehr unterhaltsames Spiel. Klar das Kampfsystem ist recht simpel aber die Präsentation... Wow!
Auch von der Story war ich wirklich positiv überrascht. Nach 7 Stunden war das Ganze dann aber auch schon wieder vorbei. Ein actionreicher, interaktiver Film eben.

Seit Samstag habe ich nun mal wieder Grim Dawn ausgepackt. Genau das Richtige wenn man eh krank zuhause sitzt und nicht richtig denken kann 
Ein wirklich schönes Hack and Slay das einem viele Möglichkeiten bei der Charakterentwicklung lässt. Mein "Verteidiger" (warum heisst die Kombination aus Schamane und Inquisitor so? -.-) ist nun Level 68. Tendenz steigent


----------



## McDrake (24. Mai 2018)

Bin wieder ein wenig an *ME: Andromeda*

Grafisch wirklich gelungen, zumindest die vier Planeten, die ich betreten habe.
Die Sammelaufgaben sind aber teilweise schon sehr gesucht und warum Ryder an jeder kleinen Kante hängen bleibt, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Von der Geschichte an und für sich, hab ich bis jetzt nicht gross mitbekommen und treibt mich auch nicht gerade von Mission zu Mission.
Die Crew wächst mir aber langsam ans Herz


----------



## linktheminstrel (27. Mai 2018)

Bloodstained: curse of the moon
DER HAMMER!!! Leveldesign, der Soundtrack, die Gegner... Das feeling stellt sich sofort wieder ei, es ist der würdige (inoffizielle) Nachfolger von castlevania 3 und glänzt dennoch mit coolen Verbesserungen.
Da bin ich mir nicht mal sicher, ob das 2019 erscheinende hauptspiel so viel Spaß macht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Mai 2018)

Hab wieder "XCOM" angeschmissen, diesmal die "Enemy Within"-Variante. Die Lust kam einfach wieder zurück, und ich wollte es auf jeden Fall vor "XCOM 2" abhaken. Einstieg wie gewohnt, was es allerdings mit diesen neuen MELD-Container auf sich hat, da bin ich NOCH im Unklaren. Bin gespannt was das wohl für Veränderungen zum Ur-Spiel bringt.

Nur warum hat Firaxis am Menu rumgefummelt? Ob beim Speichern, Settings-Wechsel oder anderen Anwendungen, jedes Mal setzt dann die Hintergrundmusik aus. Total blöd.


----------



## Chroom (30. Mai 2018)

Momentan sehr viel mit meiner neuen Freundin


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Mai 2018)

Chroom schrieb:


> Momentan sehr viel mit meiner neuen Freundin



"Computernerd fand Frau mit passendem USB Anschluss zur gemeinsamen Datenübertragung"


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Mai 2018)

passt ja irgendwie dazu grad 

spiel grad Detroit: Become Human


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Mai 2018)

*ASSETTO CORSA*

Es macht schon mächtig Laune die Wagen zu beherrschen. Der RUF YELLOWBIRD ist aber noch etwas bitchy 
Im Sim-Bereich wohl ganz weit oben.
OOOOOhhhhhhhhHHH.....und erst der Sound


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Mai 2018)

*Stellaris*

Ich habe es endlich geschafft, mich in dieses großartige Spiel einzuarbeiten. Sehr komplex, aber trotzdem extrem spaßig.
Ich spiele eine synthetische Zivilisation, die "Custodians" ("Hüter"), die die Herrschaft, oder besser: Vormundschaft über die Erde übernommen hat. Von den Menschen als Diener konstruiert, haben wir hier nicht das übliche Schema, K. I. rebelliert und eliminiert alles biologische Leben, nein, hier haben die Menschen, nachdem sie immer fauler und bequemer wurden, sämtliche Arbeit und Entscheidungsgewalt freiwillig an die Maschinen übertragen. Die Menschen wurden in paradiesische Reservate gesteckt, wo sie rund um die Uhr verwöhnt werden (Eigenschaft: "vorschriftsmäßiges Verwöhnen +40% Moral). Während die Menschheit also entspannt am Pool leckere Cocktails schlürft, erobern die Maschinen die Galaxis. Unterworfene Spezies werden in für sie perfekten Habitaten untergebracht und ebenso "vorschriftsmäßig verwöhnt".  

Aktuell konstruiere ich meine erste Ringwelt, diese wird später eine Vielzahl von wundervollen Habitaten für alle möglichen Spezies beinhalten. Die vollkommen sinnlosen und ineffizienten Konflikte zwischen biologischen Spezies müssen ein Ende finden, die Custodians werden nicht eher ruhen, bis das gesamte Universum (die Maschinen sind unsterblich) pazifiziert wurde - _"We serve and protect." _


----------



## Batze (31. Mai 2018)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> *ASSETTO CORSA*
> 
> Es macht schon mächtig Laune die Wagen zu beherrschen. Der RUF YELLOWBIRD ist aber noch etwas bitchy
> Im Sim-Bereich wohl ganz weit oben.
> OOOOOhhhhhhhhHHH.....und erst der Sound



Jo, ist schon ein Klasse Spiel wenn man auf SIM steht. Wenn du auf guten, oder sagen wir mal momentan den besten Racing Sound stehst, versuch mal RaceRoom Racing Experience. Davon gibt es eine, ich sage mal Demo Version mit ich glaube 2 Strecken und 4 Autos. Kannst du dir bei Steam mal Testladen.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Mai 2018)

Spiel bißchen die Closed Beta von The Crew 2


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. Juni 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Jo, ist schon ein Klasse Spiel wenn man auf SIM steht. Wenn du auf guten, oder sagen wir mal momentan den besten Racing Sound stehst, versuch mal RaceRoom Racing Experience. Davon gibt es eine, ich sage mal Demo Version mit ich glaube 2 Strecken und 4 Autos. Kannst du dir bei Steam mal Testladen.



Danke, Danke...

Das kenne ich leider schon. Habe es vor ein paar Monaten mal angetestet - leider konnte es mich nicht wirklich überzeugen.


----------



## Tuetenclown (1. Juni 2018)

Far Cry 5 

...wobei ich (auch wenn die Spielzeit noch nicht enorm hoch ist) bisher noch nicht das Gefühl habe, dass die neue Questverteilung das Gelbe vom Ei ist. Irgendwie hat man nie richtig das Gefühl, eine "richtige/wichtige Hürde" genommen zu haben. Der Artikel in der vorletzen PCG trifft da ganz gut ins Schwarze.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juni 2018)

Alle ein bis zwei Jahre packe ich das gute alte *Live for Speed* aus, das mit ein paar Fahrzeuge und Strecken zuerst im Jahr 2003 veröffentlicht wurde. 2005 kam dann die S2 Version mit mehr Strecken und Fahrzeugen, die ich habe. Und jedes Mal stelle ich fest, wie gut dieses Spiel gealtert ist. Erstens ist der Grafikstil natürlich nicht der photorealistischste, aber stilistisch hat das Spiel einen sehr cleanen, für seine Zeit detaillierten Look mit tollen Farben und Kontrasten. 

Und wenn ich mich dann ans Steuer setze, merke ich (dieses Mal zum ersten Mal mit dem Fanatec Lenkrad) dass auch die Fahrphysik sich nicht hinter aktuellen Titeln verstecken muss. Die Fahrzeuge sind nachvollziehbar, glaubwürdig, nicht ganz so detailliert, wie ein rFactor 2 oder Automobilista, aber dennoch sehr gut für einen Titel, der zum ersten Mal im Jahr 2003 erschienen ist. Man fährt los und sofort kommt man als Spieler aktueller Sims ohne Umgewöhnung klar. Gas, Lenkung, Bremse, Kupplung, Schaltung ... alles funktionierte damals schon so, wie es heute funktioniert.

Definitiv ein Spiel, das damals technisch seiner Zeit weit voraus gewesen ist. Schade, dass man (bis auf Formula BMW und Raceabout) nie wirklich Lizenzen dafür bekommen hat und man somit fast ausschließlich mit Fantasiefahrzeugen auf Fantasiestrecken unterwegs ist. Würden sich die Entwickler (die bis heute noch Patches machen) mal ein wenig Risiko gönnen und Lizenzen erwerben, evtl. noch eine neue Engine, dann wäre das Spiel mit einem Schritt auf dem gleichen Level, wie sämtliche aktuellen Sims.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2018)

*XCOM - Enemy Within*

Macht weiterhin viel Laune. Die neuen Missionen fügen sich zwischen den alten sehr schön ein und zeichnen sich durch mehr Abwechslung hinsichtlich Ziele und Maps (einschließlich neuer Wettereffekte wie Schnee oder aufgescheucht Vögel) aus. Die Hafen-Mission mit dem verseuchten Wal beispielsweise war sehr gut gemacht, und ich meine darin auch einen ersten Fingerzeig auf "Terror from The Deep" deuten zu können. 
Die Exalt-Spionage-Aufträge sind auch sehr nett, wo die Burschen mir schließlich mit denselben Mitteln und Fähigkeiten wie die meiner Truppen das Leben schwer machen. Das zieht den Schwierigkeitsgrad angenehm nach oben. Und nebenbei erinnern mich die Typen ein wenig an Carter und Co. aus "The Bureau". Denke das wird kein Zufall sein. ^^

Mit der Gen-Manipulation meiner Leute stehe noch ganz am Anfang, aber das wird noch.


----------



## sunburst1988 (4. Juni 2018)

Grim Dawn

Ich bin weiterhin am Looten und Leveln. Mein "Verteidiger" ist mitlerweile auf der maximalen Stufe 100 angekommen und ist leider ein Bisschen zu sehr Glaskanone. Um die schwereren Herausforderungen angehen zu können bin ich nun dabei mir einen klassischen Schwert und Schild-Nahkämpfer (Soldat + Okkultist = Hexenklinge/Witchblade)  hochzuziehen.

Ich bin weiterhin wirklich positiv überrascht von GD. Es bietet deutlich mehr Tiefgang als Diablo 3 und erschlägt einen gleichzeitig nicht direkt wie Path of Exile. Die Buildvielfalt ist großartig und es gibt auch auf Maximallevel noch einiges zu tun (Fraktionen, Crucible, Nemesisbosse...). Das einzige dass ich gegenüber D3 vermisse sind die Paragonlevel, mit 100 gehts leider nurnoch über bessere Ausrüstung aufwärts.

Wo ich gerade Spassbremses Post sehe sollte ich aber auch mal wieder eine entspannte Runde Stellaris einwerfen. Der neue DLC bringt sicher etwas neue Abwechslung


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Juni 2018)

"Hours of Darkness" Vietnam-DLC von FC5


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Svlk6_TZUDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (6. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> "Hours of Darkness" Vietnam-DLC von FC5


Schade, das sieht enttäuschend aus.
Ich  hatte auf einen psychedelischen Trip mit passender musikalischer Untermalung gehofft. Das hätte gut zum Setting gepasst.


----------



## MrFob (8. Juni 2018)

Da in einem anderen Thread vorhin erwaehnt wurde, dass zu wenig hier gepostet wird dachte ich, ich mach das mal. BUUUUMP! 

Habe diese Woche einen regelerchten Kaufrausch hinter mir. Nachdem ich ordentlich (aber auch nur fuer billig ) im GOG summer sale zugeschlagen habe ging es danach gleich weiter. Das Deadalic Humble Bundle war fuer mich sehr interessant. Auf The Long Journey Home hatte ich schon seit Release ein Auge. $12 statt $40 (!!!) und man bekommt noch einen ganzen Haufen andere Spiele (unter anderem Highlights wie Shadow Tactics) dazu? Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.
Hab TLJH dann auch gleich mal ausprobiert, ein echt merkwuerdig-einzigartiges Spiel. Werde, wenn wir Zeit haben vielleicht im Podcast diese Woche einmal kurz von meinen ersten Eindruecken berichten.

So, dann dachte ich aber auch, jetzt isses mal gut fuer die Woche, als eine Email aufpoppt "A game on your Steam wishlist is on sale" und was war's? Subnautica! Das haette ich mir eh schon fast zu release gekauft. Also, gleich nochmal zugeschlagen gestern Abend und auch gleich ausgiebig angespielt: Gefaellt mir super bisher und ich werde wohl auch erstmal dabei bleiben. Das Spiel ist eigentlich ziemlich entspannt, das Crafting System sieht mir tief genug aus um eine ganze Weile zu unterhalten (bin bisher noch nicht mal bis zum Basenbau vorgedrungen) und die Atmosphaere ist super. Gerade weil es doch ein sehr gechilltes Gameplay ist wird es wohl mein go-to game fuer den Sommer werden. Da spiele ich eh nicht sooo viel und brauche eher was, was man auch mal nur so nach der Arbeit fuer ein Stuendchen anschmeissen kann ohne viel Drama oder Stress. Dafuer scheint das Spiel wie gemacht und die Schnorchel-Atmosphaere (zumindest noch jetzt am Anfang) laesst ja auch schon fast Urlaubsstimmung aufkommen). Genau das Richtige. Werde es sicher heute Abend wieder einschalten, am besten gleich ohne auf die Store Seiten zu schauen, sonst werde ich am Ende noch mehr Geld los.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juni 2018)

Nachdem ich erst Far: Lone Sails durchgespielt habe, sind nun Vampyr und nebenher der Descent-Nachfolger Overload dran. Sind bisher alle ihr Geld wert.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Juni 2018)

Hab mal wieder Jurassic Park: Operation Genesis in meine Ur-Xbox eingelegt, zur Überbrückung auf Evolution


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Juni 2018)

Im Moment läuft im Hintergrund gerade der Preload von *Jurassic World Evolution*.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Juni 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Im Moment läuft im Hintergrund gerade der Preload von *Jurassic World Evolution*.



Jupp, meins ist auch instaliert  wird zwischen den PKs von Ubisoft und Sony mal angeschmissen. Muss ja leider bis Mitternacht warten. Auch die Deluxe-Edition geholt?


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Jupp, meins ist auch instaliert  wird zwischen den PKs von Ubisoft und Sony mal angeschmissen. Muss ja leider bis Mitternacht warten. Auch die Deluxe-Edition geholt?



Ja, ich habe auch die Deluxe. 

Mitternacht? Ich denke, das Spiel wird erst morgen gegen 16:00 Uhr freigeschaltet werden?

EDIT: Mit ein bisschen  Überlegen komme ich selbst drauf, Du hast es auf Konsole gekauft, richtig? PC- bzw. Steam-User müssen wohl ein paar Stunden länger ausharren.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2018)

Schaltet Steam die Spiele nicht erst so 19.00 Uhr frei oder verwechsle ich da was ? 16.00 Uhr klingt mir eher atypisch.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Juni 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schaltet Steam die Spiele nicht erst so 19.00 Uhr frei oder verwechsle ich da was ? 16.00 Uhr klingt mir eher atypisch.



Das hängt immer vom jeweiligen Hersteller ab, Steam sagt aktuell noch ca. 21 Stunden, also 16:00 Uhr.  Frontier Developments sitzt in Cambridge, England und bei denen wäre es dann 15:00 Uhr. Die 19:00 Uhr Zeit (MEZ) gilt afaik meistens bei US-Herstellern.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2018)

Ah so. Hab ich glatt übersehen. Hast Recht. Hab Jurassic World Evolution auch geholt. Preload ist auch schon durch. Aber nur knapp 5 GB für die Deluxe ? Überraschend wenig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2018)

*XCOM - Enemy Within*

Fühle mich langsam aber sicher ein wenig übermächtig. Die Exalts und X-Rays haben kaum ne Chance gegen meine Jungs (und Mädels) mit allen ihren MEC- und Gen-Extras, und die Exalt-Basis hab ich gestern fast mit Links platt gemacht. 

Mal schauen ob noch ein Paar Überraschungen bis zum Finale folgen, ansonsten fühlt es sich mittlerweile wieder sehr routiniert an. Was nicht unbedingt schlecht ist, denn jede neue Außenmission reizt genauso wie die erste. 

Das Gerät von wo aus ich poste


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juni 2018)

*horizon: zero dawn*
nach so circa 4 oder 5 stunden (level 13) hat mich das spiel irgendwie noch nicht so wirklich abgeholt.
die riesige welt (bzw das, was ich bislang davon gesehen habe) ist zwar hübsch anzuschauen, aber irgendwie auch ziemlich - wie soll ich sagen? - trostlos. 
bisserl überrascht haben mich die zahlreichen clipping-fehler. nicht unbedingt störend, hätte ich in einem super-aaa-titel aber nicht unbedingt erwartet.
mal schauen wie es weitergeht. story und setting gefallen mir nämlich grundsätzlich durchaus und die protagonistin ist sympathisch.


----------



## McDrake (16. Juni 2018)

Bin mal wieder ins Nostaglieloch gefallen und habe mich eingehender mit 
*Wing Commender 3* beschäftigt (Tweaks).
Das Ding läuft jetzt mit dem Joystick angehnem. Muss mich jetzt noch ein wenig mit den Tastaturkürzeln auseinander setzten.
Aber die Victory mit ihrer Crew mal wieder zu sehen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Juni 2018)

das zur Zeit übliche 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WvcLgxL2oBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juni 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin mal wieder ins Nostaglieloch gefallen und habe mich eingehender mit
> *Wing Commender 3* beschäftigt (Tweaks).
> Das Ding läuft jetzt mit dem Joystick angehnem. Muss mich jetzt noch ein wenig mit den Tastaturkürzeln auseinander setzten.
> Aber die Victory mit ihrer Crew mal wieder zu sehen...
> ...


Hach ja... Was war man damals von den chicen Cutscenes fasziniert... Und vom widerlichen Nachzieheffekt gleichzeitig wieder angewidert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das zur Zeit übliche


Gibts eigentlich einen Grund, warum du unseren Lets Play Bereich bewusst ignorierst, obwohl ich ihn schon mehrfach verlinkt habe?

Let's Plays


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. Juni 2018)

*The Banner Saga 3*!
Aber psst, alles noch geheim


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Juni 2018)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *The Banner Saga 3*!
> Aber psst, alles noch geheim



Und, ist es gut?


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Juni 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und, ist es gut?



Ich glaube, das fällt unter "geheim".


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Juni 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das fällt unter "geheim".


Du alte Spaßbremse...


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Juni 2018)

Achja, im Moment bin ich auch mit *Jurassic World Evolution* beschäftigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der tut nix, der will nur spielen!


----------



## golani79 (20. Juni 2018)

Yakuza 0  "beendet"



Hammer Spiel!

Storytelling ist super und es gibt so viel zu tun.

Hab zwar nicht alle Minigames voll ausgereizt und ich glaub, ich hab auch noch die eine oder andere Substory offen, aber ich war dann an einem Punkt, wo ich einfach die Story weiterspielen "musste" ^^


Mal sehen, ob ich das eine oder andere vlt noch im Freeroam erledige.


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. Juni 2018)

Hollow Knight
Gott, ich liebe dieses Spiel! Jetzt muss nur noch ne Retail-Fassung erscheinen.


----------



## Zybba (20. Juni 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Hollow Knight


An sich fand ich es auch super.
Mich hat nur extrem gestört, dass man bei Berührung von Standardgegnern Schaden bekommt obwohl die teilweise so groß sind.
Hattest du damit keine Probleme?


----------



## MrFob (20. Juni 2018)

*Subnautica:*

Was fuer ein herrliches chilliges, wunderschoenes Sommer-Spiel. Ich habe mich auch nach 21 Stunden immer noch nicht sonderlich weit in die Tiefe gewagt sondern habe erstmal meine Praesenz an der Oberflaeche ausgebaut. (Einige kleinere Spoiler im Anschluss)

Meine Hauptbasis habe ich an der Kueste der Insel errichtet, auf der die Alienkanone steht. War zwar erst ein bisschen aufwendig, da man doch einige Grundmaterialien von den Safe Shallows aus ruebertransportieren muss aber ich denke langfristig war es die richtige Entscheidung. Immerhin kann ich jetzt mit einfachem Zugang zum Land schoen viele Bulbous und Lantern Trees an der frischen Luft wachsen lassen, was mein Nahrungs- und Durstproblem vollends beseitigt. Ausserdem haeb ich auf der Insel guten Zugang fuer seltenere Baumetrialien wie Diamanten, Lithium, Uran und Magnesite und ich habe gleich nebenan das Portal zur schwimmenden Insel auf der anderen Seite der Karte.

Derzeit ist meine kleine aber feine Station neben allen wichtigen Basis-Einrichtungen und einem Haufen Stauraum auch mit einem Scanner-Raum und Moonpool mit Vehicle Upgrade und Modification Station ausgeruestet, wo ich mein brandneues Seamoth Uboot, die "Nautilus" untergebracht habe. Just for fun (wofuer mich mein PDA-Computer dann auch prompt geruegt hat) habe ich auch noch ein Observatory dran gebaut,, wo ich nun sitzen und die Fische draussen beobachten kann (oder drinnen, wenn sie wegen eines Bugs durch die Wand meiner Basis hindurch schwimmen ). Betrieben wird die Basis im Moment noch von 6 Solarzellen (die auf dem Land plaziert und damit ziemlich effektiv sind) aber sobald ich alle Fragmente fuer die Blueprint zusammen habe werde ich mir wohl einen dicken Nuklearreaktor anschaffen.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich nahe meines urspruenglichen Lifepods einen kleinen Aussenposten ueber einem Vulkan/Geysir gebaut, der mit einem Termogenerator betrieben wird  (mann, ganz schoenes Risiko, die Dinger gut zu platzieren, bin fast drauf gegangen in der Hitze) und die speziell dafuer da ist, Batterien aufzuladen. Damit sind meine Handhelds immer schoen aufgeladen.

Nachdem all diese Infrastruktur aufgebaut war bin ich dann mal die Aurora erkunden gegangen und habe deren Reaktorleck repariert. Hoffentlich wird das die Strahlung um Umfeld eindaemmen. Es nervt naemlich immer den Strahlenschutzhelm mitschleppen zu muessen. Und da ich die Nautilus auch schon mit einem Depth Module Mk 2 ausgeruestet habe geht es dann ab morgen auf Erkundungstouren in groessere Tiefen. Bin schon gespannt. was mich da erwartet.

Noch eine letzte schoene Anekdote, als ich meiner Basis noch einen extra Wohn/Schlafraum verpassen wollte wurde es wohl etwas zu viel des guten und die Strukturelle Integritaet brach zusammn. Risse enstanden in der Huelle und die Basis lief voll Wasser, musste also erstmal alles zurueckbauen und dann reparieren. Sehr cool! Subnautica hat eigentlich nur ein paar recht einfache Mechaniken aber die greifen so gut ineinander und sind so logisch miteinander verknuepft, dass echt ein einmaliges Spielgefuehl entsteht. Top Sache.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2018)

Mit dem zweiten *XCOM*-Durchgang so gut wie fertig, alles steht für die finale Mission bereit. Laut meiner Achievement-Liste wären eigentlich noch ein Paar Extra-Missionen offen, doch wie ich sehe sind diese nur über einen Extra-DLC (Slingshot) verfügbar. Damned, hätte ich das nur früher gewusst.

Egal, mit dem nächsten Spieleabend ziehe ich hier nen Schlussstrich. Einen dritten Anlauf wollte ich so schnell auch wieder nicht starten. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juni 2018)

Ich hab mir gestern Abend mal im Steamsale die beiden Adventures *Oxenfree *und *Night in the Woods* gegönnt. Oxenfree ist ein Mystery Adventure, wo einige Teenagern eine mysteriöse Insel erkunden. Über Night in the Woods weiß ich, abgesehen vom allgemeinen Spielkonzept und Art Design, eigentlich sehr wenig. Es geht wohl um ein Katzenmädchen bzw. Teenager, der in seine Heimat zurückkehrt. Es gibt viel zu erkunden, interessante Charaktere, mit denen man sich unterhalten kann, viele kleine Nebengeschichten, einen schönen Soundtrack ... aber storytechnisch weiß ich praktisch gar nichts.

Beide Spiele hab ich schon jeweils ca. 20 bis 30 Minuten angetestet. Auf den ersten Blick wirkt Night in the Woods deutlich interessanter. Und ich bin wieder am fluchen, denn zumindest Oxenfree läuft mit der Unity Engine, die bei mir schon in zahlreichen Spielen Probleme gemacht hab, weil ich Rennsim- und Flugsimhardware angeschlossen habe, die ich nicht einfach abziehen kann, weil sonst in Windows die Prioritäten durcheinander gewürfelt werden (und ich müsste jedes Mal in diversen Spielen die Steuerung komplett neu belegen). Wie auch immer: Night in the Woods hat das Problem zum nicht, aber Oxenfree schon. Ein Workaround ist, dass ich für mein Lenkrad einfach die Stromversorgung abschalte, aber schön ist es nicht, dass sowas nötig ist. Wer auch immer bei der Unity Engine dafür verantwortlich ist, dass gleichzeitig bei ALLEN angeschlossenen USB-Controllern Input gelesen wird, gehört wirklich mal kräftig an den Ohren gezogen. Bei einer modernen Spieleengine geht sowas einfach nicht und google sagt, dass ich nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem bin. Sehr unprofessionell und der eigentlich einzige Grund, warum ich immer wieder fluche, wenn ich sehe, dass ein in meinen Augen interessantes Spiel diese Engine nutzt oder nutzen wird.

Wie auch immer, genug zu Unity, zurück zu den Spielen: Ich denke, ich werde erstmal mit Night in the Woods anfangen, das von der Steuerung her sehr gut funktioniert (leider ohne klassische Maussteuerung wie in einem Point & Click Adventure, aber damit kann ich leben) und einen unglaublich schönen, atmosphärischen Ersteindruck macht. Der Grafikstil ist zwar simpel, aber funktioniert prima. Die Dialoge sind nur geschrieben und nicht gesprochen, aber irgendwie versprüht dieses Spiel an allen Ecken und Enden das warme, angenehme Gefühl, dass da der Entwickler wirklich sein Herzblut gegeben hat und es für ihn nicht nur ein Job gewesen ist. Eindeutig ein Spiel, das mit sehr viel Liebe designt und durchdacht wurde.

Nachdem ich die letzten Wochen hauptsächlich Kingdom Come Deliverance und diverse Rennsimulationen gespielt habe, hab ich mal wieder Lust auf ein paar kleinere, storylastige Spiele und ich denke, dass sowohl Oxenfree als auch Night in the Woods genau das sind, wonach mir gerade der Sinn steht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Night in the Woods​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Oxenfree​


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2018)

Oxenfree ist stark, für mich der überraschdste Genre-Titel der letzten Jahre. Kleiner Tipp: Lautsprecher etwas lauter aufdrehen. Dann kommen die Spannungs-/Schockmomente noch besser zur Geltung.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oxenfree ist stark, für mich der überraschdste Genre-Titel der letzten Jahre. Kleiner Tipp: Lautsprecher etwas lauter aufdrehen. Dann kommen die Spannungs-/Schockmomente noch besser zur Geltung.



Oh, ok. Aber Schockmomente? Muss ich mir auch nen Defibrillator daneben legen?


----------



## Sanador (24. Juni 2018)

*Just Cause 3*
Hab mir den Titel im aktuellen Steam Summer Sale für schlappe 4,49€ gekauft.
Bis jetzt gefällt es mir recht gut. Schöne Explosionen und die Maus-Tastatur-Steuerung geht gut von der Hand.
Was aber völlig behämmert ist, ist diese ständig aufpoppende Bestenliste...ist ja schön, das einer aus meiner Freundesliste 2 Minuten länger mit dem Paraglider geflogen ist, aber wieso muss mir das Programm es immer! beim Gleiten anzeigen.
Da haben sich die Grafiker so viel Mühe gemacht eine schön gestaltende Welt zu kreieren und diese bescheidende Liste zerstört komplett die Immersion.


----------



## golani79 (24. Juni 2018)

Habs zwar über PS Plus, aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Kann man die Bestenlisten nicht irgendwo in den Optionen deaktivieren?

edit:
Sollte im Hauptmenü unter den Optionen / Gameplay deaktierbar sein, das mit den Leaderboards


----------



## Sanador (25. Juni 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Habs zwar über PS Plus, aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
> 
> Kann man die Bestenlisten nicht irgendwo in den Optionen deaktivieren?
> 
> ...



Man kann die erweiterte Bestenliste (Global) deaktivieren und wenn man Offline spielt, erscheint trotzdem die Liste und man sieht nur seinen eigenen Score.
Der selbe Schwachsinn wie bei *Hitman: Absolution*, wo man den Punktezähler nur zusammen mit dem gesamten HUD deaktivieren kann.


----------



## McDrake (27. Juni 2018)

Entstaube grade wieder meinen HOTAS um wieder Übung im Fliegen bei* Elite* zu bekommen.
Mir sind die neuen Schiffe bis jetzt relativ egal gewesen. und ausser meiner geliebten Asp Explorer, ist mir keines ans Herz gewachsen.
Für das Schmuckstück hab ich sogar ein paar Euro ausgegeben für kosmetische Dinge 

Aber morgen kommt Chapter 2 raus und somit auch die Krait MKII.
Und die gefällt mir ziemlich gut. Einerseits von den Spezifikationen, andererseits wegen der Cockpit-Aussicht.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4M8ZeHZSZ3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Juni 2018)

Werde nachher noch in das brandneue The Crew 2 mal reinspielen, ansonsten weiterhin Jurassic World


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juni 2018)

Ich bin gerade nach 20 Spielstunden mit *Night in the Woods* fertig geworden. Ich hab ja vor einigen Tagen schon davon geschwärmt, wie liebevoll das Spiel gemacht ist. Dieser Eindruck hat sich ohne Unterbrechung durch das ganze Spiel gezogen. Technik und spielerisch simpel, aber ein in jedem Punkt absolut rundes Werk, bei dem mir eigentlich kein echter Kritikpunkt einfällt (bis auf das Guitar Hero Minispiel, aber dafür fehlt mir einfach die Hand-Augen-Koordination und es ist optional).

Die Charaktere, Dialoge, Musik, die Umgebungen ... alles wurde mit so viel Liebe designt, da kann sich so mancher Triple-A Entwickler mal ne Scheibe abschneiden. Aber das ist wohl der Viele-Köche-verderben-den-Brei Effekt. Bei einem kleinen Entwicklerteam kommt beim Spieldesign einfach der Charakter einzelner Entwickler viel deutlicher durch, als bei einem fett aufgezogenen Blockbuster, an dem hundert Leute und mehr nahezu getrennt voneinander arbeiten.

In vielen Punkten hat mich das Spiel an Life is Strange erinnert, schlägt aber emotional nicht ganz so hart zu. Es geht um die Sorgen junger Erwachsener (hier in niedlicher Tiergestalt), die in einer herbstlichen US-Kleinstadt leben und in Dinge hereingezogen werden, die sie nicht ganz verstehen. Übernatürliches, wie Zeitreisen, gibt es aber nicht ... oder etwa doch? Nein, mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht ... aber vielleicht etwas anderes. Ich will nicht Spoilern. Vielleicht doch Zeitreisen ... oder einen dreiköpfigen Affen. Dazu kommt noch der unglaublich schöne Soundtrack, der, obwohl für einen als Spieler natürlich alles neu ist, einen merkwürdigen Nostalgie-Effekt hat.

Als nächstes kommt dann Oxenfree oder The Cave dran, die ich mir auch beide beim Steam Sale gekauft habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2018)

Während ich mich peu a peu durch die einzelnen Filmgeschichten in* Lego Jurassic World* spiele und darin bis jetzt sowohl Jurassic Park als auch Lost World durch hab, suche ich daneben etwas weniger Spaßiges. Mir war nach etwas Bewegendem, storylastigerem, aber auch sehr kurzweiligem... Also hab ich mir die restlichen, jüngst erworbenen Episoden von *The Lion's Song* runtergeladen und die zweite Personengeschichte durchgespielt. Ein Durchgang dauert ja keine halbe Stunde, sind ja sehr kurze Episoden.

Und wieder hat mich das Spiel richtig bewegt. Wieder ein Einblick eines aufstrebenden jungen Menschen im alten Wien kurz vorm 1. Weltkrieg. War es in Episode 1 noch die junge Komponistin Wilma die für ihr neues Stück die Einsamkeit in den Bergen (mehr oder weniger) sucht um DIE Komposition zu finden und dabei an ihren als auch den Erwartungen anderer fast zu zerbrechen drohte, so geht es im zweiten Teil um den jungen Maler Franz der zwar Talent und Leidenschaft besitzt, sich in seinem Können und Schaffen trotzdem immer wieder selbst ausbremst, weil ihn irgendwas tief in seinem Innern quält. Schöne Geschichte, die ich noch mindestens 1x erneut versuchen werde um andere Entscheidungen auszuprobieren und andere Aspekte der Handlung zu sehen die einem im ersten Durchgang noch verborgen blieben, anschließend folgen ja noch Episode 3 und 4. Bin schon sehr gespannt wie genau das Schicksal der Figuren im Finale miteinander verwoben sein werden. 

An dem prächtigen Oldschool-Grafik-AdventureLook mit Sepia-Farben kann ich mich gar nicht sattsehen, und die klassische Instrumental-Musik plus die sehr lebendig geschriebenen Dialoge schaffen es wieder eine große Ladung an Emotionen zu transportieren. Kleine Mittel, ganz große Wirkung.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Juli 2018)

Inspiriert von Porsches neuem Nordschleife Rundenrekord von 5:19.546 mit dem Porsche 919 Hybrid EVO (stark modifizierter LMP1 LeMans Prototyp) hab ich mal wieder zu *Assetto Corsa* gegriffen und mich in den "normalen" Porsche 919 Hybrid aus dem Jahr 2016 gesetzt um damit eine Runde Nordschleife zu fahren. Mit wenigen Modifikationen und ein wenig Sparsamkeit mit der Hybridleistung hab ich ein paar Runden gedreht und mich dabei gefragt, ob die Physik so korrekt sein kann, denn wie ich da in die Kurven gehen konnte hatte nichts mehr mit gesundem Menschenverstand zutun. Auf den Geraden war ich natürlich deutlich langsamer, da der 2016er 919 nur 500 PS aus dem Turbomotor + 400 PS Elektroleistung holen konnte, während der EVO 720 PS + 400 oder 500 PS Elektroleistung (ohne Verbrauchsbeschränkung, die es bei den LMP1 Fahrzeugen im Rennen gibt) + DRS (kann Spoiler runterklappen für weniger Anpressdruck, aber eben auch deutlich weniger Luftwiderstand auf längeren Geraden) hat. Ich war also sowohl in den Kurven, als auch auf den Geraden langsamer. Dennoch hatte ich die ganze Zeit das Gefühl, dass sich da irgendwie unwirklich anfühlt, wie Fahren im Zeitraffer.

Vorher hatte ich den Gedanken, dass mit einem modernen Rennwagen diese Leistung vielleicht gar nicht mehr sooo besonders ist,  und man eigentlich heute gar nicht so massiv Eier braucht, wie das eben in den 80ern mit dem Gruppe C Prototypen der Fall war. Was die Sicherheit angeht, mag das stimmen. Moderne Rennautos sind sehr viel sicherer, als die Prototypen aus den 80er Jahren. Aber dieses Gefühl manche Kurven gegen jede Intuition mit Vollgas zu nehmen und damit durchzukommen war in VR schon krank genug ... da fragt man sich, wie das erst im echten Auto sein muss, das dazu auch noch mehr Leistung, weniger Gewicht und mehr Abtrieb in den Kurven hat. Die G-Kräfte, das Wissen, dass ein Fehler (sei es vom Fahrer oder von der Technik) ausreicht und es ist aus ... man braucht Eier, auch in einem modernen Prototypen. Was Porsche da geleistet hat, ist einfach nur krank, auch wenn das Video an einigen Ecken vermuten lässt, dass da evtl. noch die eine oder andere Sekunde mehr drin ist ... das lässt sich am Bildschirm einfach sagen. Was Timo Bernhard da für eine Runde gefahren ist ist weit jenseits von allem, was irgendwie mit gesundem Menschenverstand in Einklang zu bringen ist. Absolut beeindruckend, sowohl technisch von Porsche, als auch von der Leistung von Timo Bernhard als Fahrers her.


----------



## Batze (1. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ...........


Als Beifahrer darfst du da Tagelang vorher nichts Essen und Trinken, sonst kommt es vorne und hinten wieder raus, Herzattacke inclusive.

Habe mir Heute Spa(eh meine Lieblingsstrecke) und den 911er GT3R für R3E gekauft(Zusammen 4,50€), ist ja momentan auf Raceroom noch 50%. Fährt sich echt cool der Rennsemmel.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Juli 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Als Beifahrer darfst du da Tagelang vorher nichts Essen und Trinken, sonst kommt es vorne und hinten wieder raus, Herzattacke inclusive.
> 
> Habe mir Heute Spa(eh meine Lieblingsstrecke) und den 911er GT3R für R3E gekauft(Zusammen 4,50€), ist ja momentan auf Raceroom noch 50%. Fährt sich echt cool der Rennsemmel.



GT3 auf Spa geht immer. Ich finde aber, dass die GT3 Karren (nicht nur der Porsche) in RaceRoom im Kurveneingang ein wenig untersteuern, aber evtl. ist das auch einfach nur meine Fahrweise (oder die Aliens auf dem Leaderboard, die 2:15er Zeiten fahren, während ich mich mit ner 2:20er quäle). In anderem Sims komme ich damit besser klar.


----------



## Batze (1. Juli 2018)

Hihi jo, da ist aber gleich ne ganze Invasion von Aliens die 2:15-2:16 da hinlegen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2018)

*The Lion's Song - Episode 3*

"Geh drah di!" - würde es aus dem Munde eines Österreichers lauten. Die dritte Episode war ebenso eindrücklich und vielschichtig wie die ersten, vom Gefühl her sogar etwas länger, jedoch mit einem sagenhaften Abschluss der gar einem Drama-Film gerecht werden würde.. Diesmal geht's um die junge Mathematikerin Emma die an einer neuen Theorie dran ist und sich von hohen Tieren besagter Wissenschaft Unterstützung und Gehör erhofft, wäre nicht das kleine/große Problem dass sie eben eine Frau ist. Und allein deswegen nicht ernstgenommen wird. Was sie allerdings nicht entmutigt, sondern sie noch mehr anspornt es der Männerwelt zu beweisen, weshalb sie sich des "Tootsie"-Tricks bedient und sich unter falscher (männlicher) Identität in den Club der Mathegenies einschleicht...

Eine tolle und anspruchsvoll gestaltete Story, in welcher auch einige Figuren der vorangegangen Episoden sowas wie "Kurzauftritte" haben und eine ganz entscheidende Begegnung eine völlig neue Betrachtung innerhalb der zweiten Episode offenbart. Wäre es nicht schon so spät würde ich mir jetzt noch die finale Episode antun. Mich interessiert es brennend in was für ein Ende diese drei Einzel-Geschichten letztendlich zusammenmünden...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2018)

*The Lion's Song - Episode 4*

Ein sehr schöner, einfühlsamer, teils trauriger, teils hoffnungsvoller Abschluss. Ganz toll wie die Hauptfiguren der Vor-Episoden nochmal etwas mehr Background erhalten - und das auf eine ganz andere Art als man es sich vorher ausgemalt hat.

Ein wahres Indie-Graphic-Novel-Kunstwerk! Wird mir noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben. Auch wegen seines großartigen Instrumental-Soundtracks.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *The Lion's Song - Episode 4*
> 
> Ein sehr schöner, einfühlsamer, teils trauriger, teils hoffnungsvoller Abschluss. Ganz toll wie die Hauptfiguren der Vor-Episoden nochmal etwas mehr Background erhalten - und das auf eine ganz andere Art als man es sich vorher ausgemalt hat.
> 
> Ein wahres Indie-Graphic-Novel-Kunstwerk! Wird mir noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben. Auch wegen seines großartigen Instrumental-Soundtracks.



Das Spiel klingt ziemlich interessant. Ist es ein reines Story-Adventure oder gibt es da auch klassische Point & Click Adventure Puzzles a la "benutze Hamster mit Mikrowelle"?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das Spiel klingt ziemlich interessant. Ist es ein reines Story-Adventure oder gibt es da auch klassische Point & Click Adventure Puzzles a la "benutze Hamster mit Mikrowelle"?


Viele Dialoge inkl. Multiple-Choice, klickbare Personen bzw. Objekte und begrenzte Bewegung zwischen wenigen Orten. Es ist mehr die Art Adventure wie man es von Telltale und Dontnod gewohnt ist, also Null Rätselkost. Dafür aber VIIIIIIIEL Atmosphäre, Emotionen und vier kompakte und doch sehr nahe gehende Einzel-Geschichten. Die Zeit in der es spielt, der Österreichisch-Deutsche Text-Dialekt und die sehr detailliert beschriebenen Protagonisten machen es sehr besonders.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Viele Dialoge inkl. Multiple-Choice, klickbare Personen bzw. Objekte und begrenzte Bewegung zwischen wenigen Orten. Es ist mehr die Art Adventure wie man es von Telltale und Dontnod gewohnt ist, also Null Rätselkost. Dafür aber VIIIIIIIEL Atmosphäre, Emotionen und vier kompakte und doch sehr nahe gehende Einzel-Geschichten. Die Zeit in der es spielt, der Österreichisch-Deutsche Text-Dialekt und die sehr detailliert beschriebenen Protagonisten machen es sehr besonders.



Klingt immer noch gut. Werde morgen mal bei Steam reinschauen. Irgendwie stehe ich im Moment auf kleine storylastige Spiele. Dauern nicht zu lang, aber reißen mit.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *The Lion's Song - Episode 4*
> 
> Ein sehr schöner, einfühlsamer, teils trauriger, teils hoffnungsvoller Abschluss. Ganz toll wie die Hauptfiguren der Vor-Episoden nochmal etwas mehr Background erhalten - und das auf eine ganz andere Art als man es sich vorher ausgemalt hat.
> 
> Ein wahres Indie-Graphic-Novel-Kunstwerk! Wird mir noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben. Auch wegen seines großartigen Instrumental-Soundtracks.



Der Soundtrack, den du im anderen Thread gepostet hast, ist ja schon mal Hammer geil.
Das allein macht die Sache für mich schon interessant.
Schade, dass es das Spiel wohl nicht für die Konsolen gibt. (Switch-Version kommt, mehr aber nicht)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Klingt immer noch gut. Werde morgen mal bei Steam reinschauen. Irgendwie stehe ich im Moment auf kleine storylastige Spiele. Dauern nicht zu lang, aber reißen mit.


Reinschnuppern ist sowieso kein Problem, die erste Episode gibt es für lau.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der Soundtrack, den du im anderen Thread gepostet hast, ist ja schon mal Hammer geil.
> Das allein macht die Sache für mich schon interessant.
> Schade, dass es das Spiel wohl nicht für die Konsolen gibt. (Switch-Version kommt, mehr aber nicht)


Du hast doch nen Steam-Account. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juli 2018)

Du hast einen da richtig neugierg gemacht. Hab mir das Spiel auch mal geholt


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Elite: Dangerous*
> Aber morgen kommt Chapter 2 raus und somit auch die Krait MKII.
> Und die gefällt mir ziemlich gut. Einerseits von den Spezifikationen, andererseits wegen der Cockpit-Aussicht.



Gesagt, getan.
Die Krait MkII ist, im Gegensatz zum Original, doch eher ein grösseres Schiff.
Braucht also mindestens einen mittelgrossen Landeplatz. Dafür besitzt das Ding Platz für einen internen Hangar. 
Das wollte ich dann auch mal gleich testen und war überrascht von der Wendigkeit des kleinen Fighters.
Trotzdem überlasse ich jenes Cockpit lieber der KI.

Das Gute war, dass ich eigentlich alle "gepimpten" Dinge aus der Python rüber nehmen konnte. 
So hatte ich gleich nach dem Kauf ein recht ordentlich ausgestattetes Schiff, welches sich auch für kleine Kampfaufträge benutzen lässt. 
Zusammen mit der Unterstützung des Fighters, sind kleine Kampfaufträge ein wenig einfacher (ich bin ja da eben nicht so der Held).
Das Absetzen des Fighters ist allerdings recht umständlich und braucht theoretisch ein paar Eingaben mit der Tatstatur (Hangarmenü-Auswahl des Fahr-/Flugzeugs-Pilot-Absetzen).
Da habe ich, seit Jahren zum ersten mal, einen Tastaturmakro für meine G19 gemacht. Vereinfacht das Prozedere um einiges.

Sehr angenehm, im Gegensatz zur Python: Waren aus dem Weltall zu fischen ist um einiges einfacher.
Da das Cockpit eigentlich direkt über der Ladeluke ist, ist das Ansteuern der Güter, extrem einfach.

Schönes Schiff und ich habs auch getauft: Amy Johnson.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Juli 2018)

Hab mal wieder Skyrim SE ausgepackt, ein paar Mods drauf gepackt... und im Dawnguard-DLC kackt es immer wieder an der selben Stelle ab. Nämlich im Seelengrab, kurz vor dem Questziel (Valerica finden).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2018)

Bin mit "Lego Jurassic World" so ziemlich durch. Eigentlich. Knapp 24 Stunden Spielzeit auf dem Tacho, und mein Fortschritt liegt gerade so bei etwa 66%. Werde aber jetzt nicht alle Levels erneut nach den letzten Kit / Gold-/Rot-Block durchgrasen oder mich in der Open World totsuchen. So hoch ist meine Motivation auch wieder nicht. Höchstens noch alle Bernsteine bzw. Dinos freischalten und die wenigen Nebenquests erfüllen, danach hab ich fertig. 

Danach kommt wieder was Kurzes dran. Schätze "Firewatch" ist ein passender Kandidat.


----------



## Sanador (15. Juli 2018)

*Final Fantasy XV Windows Edition *
Nach langem zögern hab ich mir die Steam-Version zugelegt. Nachdem das Spiel satte 160gb auf die Festplatte geschaufelt hat, kann ich mir endlich ein eigenes Bild machen. Und was ich sehe, sieht gut aus. Die Grafik ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben und hat die wohl besten Licht und Schatten Effekt und dank der 4k Texturen sind auch die schön knackig scharf. Mit "Stand by Me" haben sie bei der Musikuntermalung ebenfalls ins Schwarze getroffen. 
Das Action-Orientierte Kampfsystem ist nach dem 13. Teil der Reihe eine wahre Wohltat, da man endlich wieder das Gefühl hat, ein Spiel zu spielen.
Über die Story kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, aber alles in Allem bin ich positiv Überrascht wie spaßig ein *Final Fantasy* sein kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2018)

Die ersten 10 Minuten in *Firewatch*… Was für ein deprimierender Anfang. Sowas erlebt man selten in Spielen... Tja dann, mal schauen was noch so an Traurigkeit auf mich zukommt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2018)

So, gestern etwa 3 Stunden am Stück drangesessen. Und gefällt ausgesprochen gut. Vor allem Dank der ständigen Stimmungswechsel schafft es den Spieler durch wachsendes Interesse zu binden. Erst die betrübte Ausgangslage rund um Protagonist Henry und seine Vergangenheit, darauf das "Einleben" auf der Feuerwache und der Kontakt mit "Chefin" Delilah, welcher trotz reiner Funkkommunikation nach und nach immer persönlicher wird, sogar für sehr humorvolle und leicht romantische Momente sorgt... Und plötzlich ändert sich die Situation schlagartig und macht nen Schlenker in spannenden Mystery-Thrill.

Also bis jetzt ein gelunger und narrativ sehr starker Walking-Simulator. Fühle mich blendend unterhalten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juli 2018)

Schade, schon nach nichtmal 5 Stunden ist der Spaß schon wieder vorbei. Und leider hat Campo Santo kein so starkes Ende serviert wie ich es nach dem tollen Einstieg und den fortlaufenden Ereignissen zu hoffen wagte. Alles in allem ein wirklich gutes Spiel, dem nur der Abgang nicht sonderlich gut geglückt ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juli 2018)

Zum Einstimmen auf die Finale Season hab ich nun "The Walking Dead: A New Frontier" begonnen. Bis jetzt nur etwas über eine Stunde angespielt, doch das Bisher-Gesehene macht nen sehr guten Eindruck. Von Szenenwechsel-Ruckler aus der ersten Batman-Staffel bleibt man verschont, die Grafik im Allgemeinen macht (kleine) Fortschritte, die Mimik ist abermals besser geworden.

Der neue Protagonist gefällt, die gereifte Clem ist ein tougher Kämpfer geworden. Bin gespannt wie sich die Beiden die vollen 5 Episoden zusammenraufen werden.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Juli 2018)

Eben ein wenig *Skyrim VR* gespielt zur virtuellen Abkühlung und Ventilator dabei voll aufgedreht. Leider ist es immer noch tierisch heiß. Immerhin konnte ich ein paar Orte erkunden, die ich auch nach 7 Jahren immer noch nicht kannte (könnten von ner Mod stammen, sahen aber recht vanilla aus). Oder ich bin einfach nur tierisch vergesslich.

Morgen dann steht ein Onlinerennen in *RaceRoom *an und ich hab zum ersten Mal eigentlich keinen Bock, weil's einfach nur unangenehm ist bei der Hitze zu fahren. Wie auch immer: Ich werd mich durchquälen, ist nur ein 30 Minuten Event.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Eben ein wenig *Skyrim VR* gespielt zur virtuellen Abkühlung und Ventilator dabei voll aufgedreht. Leider ist es immer noch tierisch heiß. Immerhin konnte ich ein paar Orte erkunden, die ich auch nach 7 Jahren immer noch nicht kannte (könnten von ner Mod stammen, sahen aber recht vanilla aus). Oder ich bin einfach nur tierisch vergesslich.


Nutzt du die Mod "Cutting Room Floor"? Die schaltet nämlich etliche Inhalte frei, die es ins eigentliche Spiel nicht geschafft haben.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nutzt du die Mod "Cutting Room Floor"? Die schaltet nämlich etliche Inhalte frei, die es ins eigentliche Spiel nicht geschafft haben.



Nein, ich nutze eine Mod namens Hammets Dungeon Pack, die ein paar Dungeons hinzufügt. Die Cutting Room Floor Mod sieht aber interessant aus, werde ich mal ausprobieren und schauen, was ich so finde.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nein, ich nutze eine Mod namens Hammets Dungeon Pack, die ein paar Dungeons hinzufügt. Die Cutting Room Floor Mod sieht aber interessant aus, werde ich mal ausprobieren und schauen, was ich so finde.



Erwarte da nix großes. Das sind meist kleine Dinge, wie neue NPCs, Mini-Quests o.ä.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Erwarte da nix großes. Das sind meist kleine Dinge, wie neue NPCs, Mini-Quests o.ä.



Macht ja nichts. Gerade die kleinen Details, die man ab und zu irgendwo entdeckt, machen das Ganze ja auch interessant. Welterkundung ist eh meine Hauptbeschäftigung in Skyrim. Die Haupt- und Fraktionsquests interessieren mich kaum. Wenn Bethesda sich in dem Punkt nur mehr Mühe geben würde.


*edit*

Und das Onlinerennen in *RaceRoom *ist auch überstanden. Kaum zu glauben wie man nach 30 Minuten Lenkraddrehen schwitzen kann. Definitiv kein Simracing-Wetter.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Juli 2018)

Jurassic World Evolution

Nervige Stürme auf Isla Pena, hoffentlich hab ich da bald 3 Sterne, damit ich erstmal Ruhe davon hab (die 5 Sterne mach ich erst überall, abgesehen von Macaceros wo ich sie schon lange habe, wenn ich auch bei Sorna dann die 3 Sterne hab)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2018)

*The Walking Dead - Season 3
*
Mein Steam-Tacho zeigt nach 3 durchgespielten Episoden etwas mehr als 4 Stunden an. Wenn der Umfang der letzten beiden ähnlich abläuft werden wohl insgesamt 6-7 Stunden zusammenkommen.
Klingt wenig? Vielleicht. Das unterschreitet sogar die zuletzt gängige Telltale-Season-Länge von gut 8 Stunden.

ABER: In der Kompaktheit sehe ich auch Positives, keine Abschnitte die die Story künstlich gestreckt wirken lassen. Und bis jetzt würde ich "A New Frontier" inhaltlich fast auf dem Niveau von Season 1 stellen. Der Spannungsgehalt bleibt kontinuierlich hoch, die Garcia-Familie funktioniert als Emotionsanker hervorragend, so gut dass ich sogar damit leben kann dass Clem hier "nur"eine sehr große Nebenrolle füllt (deren eingestreuten Flashbacks widerum richtig ins Mark gehen).

Nach der nicht ganz so rundum überzeugenden Season 2 und dem zu kurz und knapp gehaltenem Michonne-Spinoff scheint Telltale wieder an alte Klasse-Zeiten anzuknüpfen. Wenn der Rest des Spiels das Story-Niveau hält, habe ich genug Optimismus dass die Final Season ein qualitativ würdiger Abschluss wird.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juli 2018)

Ab und an findet man in *Skyrim *doch einen schönen Dungeon (in diesem Fall die Dwemer Ruine Arkngthamz): Grafisch schön gemacht, es gibt mit der Abenteurerin Katria einen für Bethesdaverhältnisse zumindest annähernd sympathischen Charakter, der einen dort begleitet, und tatsächlich mal ein Rätsel, das über das Suchen eines Codes an Wänden oder einer Drachenklaue hinausgeht. Zwar geht es auch hier um das Finden eines Codes, aber die letzten Schritte muss man sich selbst zusammenreimen. Nicht besonders schwer, aber zumindest wird man mal zum Nachdenken animiert. Auch ist der Dungeon der Start einer Questreihe, die wohl weitere Dwemer-Ruinen umfasst, was ich generell recht interessant finde. Das Steampunk-Szenario gefällt mir auf jeden Fall sehr gut und der Sound, die Lichteffekte usw. erzeugen eine schöne dichte Atmosphäre.

Hab danach ein wenig gegoogelt und der Dungeon kam wohl erst mit dem Addon Dawnguard hinzu. Warum nicht gleich so? Das ist zwar immer noch nicht Morrowind-Niveau (dafür ist der Dungeon auch einfach zu linear), aber auf jeden Fall besser als der übliche Skyrim-Durchschnitt, wo man sich durch diverse Gegnergruppen schnetzelt und dann wieder zum Anfang zurückloopt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juli 2018)

"The Walking Dead: Season 3" - nach 7,3 Stunden zuende.

Am Ende hat sie sich tatsächlich als die beste Season nach dem Franchise-Start erwiesen. Dank der Konzentration auf die Garcia-Familie waren Konflikte, Gefühle und Verzweiflung zwischen Javi und seinen Angehörigen sehr intensiv, Telltale hat gut daran getan die Fehler aus Season 2 nicht zu wiederholen. Der vermehrte Einsatz von Flashbacks zu Beginn und während nahezu jeder Episode hatte hier gar ein gewisses Alleinstellungsmerkmal und funktionierte als dramaturgisches Werkzeug recht gut.
Die Story lässt leichte Parallelen zur Real-Serien-Staffel 3 erkennen, ohne diese aber gänzlich zu kopieren. Die Dialoge waren hie und da nicht immer Gold und die Mimik passte manchmal auch nicht ganz zum emotionalen Ausbruch, doch ansonsten hat mich das Erlebnis zufrieden gestellt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juli 2018)

*Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain*

Holy Shit! Ich bin es zwar schon von früheren Metal Gears gewohnt dass Kojima bereits beim Prolog mächtig und schier uferlos auf die Kacke haut, aber das hier sprengt so ziemlich alles was man bisher von ihm kennt. Eine ganze Stunde (!) verfolgt man die Flucht eines völlig lädierten Big Boss aus nem Zypern-Krankenhaus. Es knall, es kracht, es brennt überall. Man wird Zeuge zahlreicher brutaler Hinrichtungen, seltsamen Erscheinungen auf die man sich im Moment noch keinen echten Reim machen kann (Roter Feuerteufel? Psycho Mantis??), pures Chaos wo man kaum zwischen Freund und Feind unterscheiden kann... Und all das in bildgewaltigen Einstellungen die jeden hochbudgiertem Hollywood-Blockbuster ehren würden. Dafür dass es schon 3 Jahre alt ist sieht MGS5:TPP immer noch sensationell gut aus. Und die Audiokulisse ist auch über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Ich ahne es jetzt schon: Das wird wieder ein Kojima-Meisterwerk an welchem ich massig Stunden verlieren werde.


----------



## Shorty484 (28. Juli 2018)

Mega Man X Legacy Collection für PS4 und hab mir vorgenommen die auf Platin zu kriegen. Hatte die gar nicht so schwer in Erinnerung, oder ich bin einfach nur aus der Übung [emoji28]

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (28. Juli 2018)

Hab mir *Fallout 4* jetzt mal doch geholt.
So weit ganz amüsant. Hab jetzt ein paar Mods installiert (verbesserte Grafik und Siedlungstool).
Dass  die Schiesserein eher egoshooterlastig sind, find ich nicht so prickelnd.
Da werde ich mich halt wieder aufs Schleichen und Snipern spezialisieren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juli 2018)

Vor kurzem hab ich mir das Indie-Spiel *INFRA *gekauft, ein Adventure/Walking Simulator auf Basis der Half Life 2 Engine, in dem man mit Kamera und Taschenlampe in die Welt hinaus zieht und für die Firma den Zustand von diversen alten, verlassenen Wasserwerken, Tunnelsystemen usw. prüfen soll. Dass dabei auch ... Dinge ... geschehen, dürfte klar sein. Auch Rätsel gibt es reichlich, vor allem mechanische und elektrische Systeme diverse Gebäude, die geprüft werden sollen. 

Keine Ahnung, wie lang das Spiel sein soll, aber so ganz kurz scheint es nicht zu sein. Grafisch ist es auf gutem Source-Engine Niveau, aber mal sieht der Engine schon ihr Alter an. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass es viel zu tun und viel zu entdecken gibt und die Spielwelt erkunden ist ohnehin meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung in solchen Spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juli 2018)

*MGS5: The Phantom Pain*

Kojima wollte es wohl wirklich nochmal wissen und seinem letzten Baby ein völlig anderes Spielerlebnis verpassen. Die freie Spielweise, das offene Gelände, das nochmals verstärkte Stealth-Gameplay... Genau mein Ding. Allerdings merkt man schon früh dass die Story weder vom Inhalt noch von der Eindringlichkeit und Dichte an Höhepunkten her an alte MGS-Teile anknüpfen kann. Ein wenig schade zwar, da er mit *MGS3: Snake Eater* ja längst ein Musterbeispiel von erzählerische Perfektion geliefert hat, aber was dem Spiel an spektakulärer Handlung und WTF-Momenten fehlt macht es mit spielerischer Freiheit wieder wett.

Mein heutiges Highlight habe ich dennoch bekommen bzw. freigeschaltet: Den heissgeliebten Pappkarton.


----------



## Enisra (2. August 2018)

ich hab jetzt AER aus der aktuellen Heft VV durchgespielt
Eigentlich das Perfekte Spiel für das Wetter, schön entspannend, nicht dass einen Rechner in irgendeiner Form fordert Grafisch durch einen Stimmigen Low Polygon Stil und der daher keine Extra Hitze schmeißt
Einfach nur schön Entspannt durch die Gegend gleiten


----------



## Rdrk710 (2. August 2018)

_Frostpunk_ ....  for obvious reasons....

Und weil es ein hervorragendes Spiel ist


----------



## McDrake (5. August 2018)

* Red Dead Redemption *

Wiedermal die 360 eingeschaltet. Eigentlich um Netflix darauf zu installieren (meine PS3 ist einfach zu laut). Und da war RDR noch drin. Also gleich mal wieder die Prärie erforscht. Marston ist einfach einer der besten Charaktere, welche Rockstar hervorgebracht hat. Die Dialoge Weltklasse und die Grafik hat sich gut gehalten.


----------



## golani79 (5. August 2018)

Hätte wieder mal Lust auf ein Assassins Creed .. jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, ob ich eines vom Backlog spielen soll (Brotherhood, Revelations, III, IV, ..) oder ob ich mir Origins holen soll, weils grade im Deal ist.

Falls Origins - lohnt sich der Season Pass?
Hab mir nur letztens bei Wolfenstein II und Far Cry 5 gedacht, den Season Pass hätte ich mir eigentlich auch sparen können.

Meinungen?


----------



## Neawoulf (5. August 2018)

Gerade mit Sim Racing System (Anbieter für Onlinerennen) in *RaceRoom Racing Experience* das zweitletzte Rennen der aktuellen ADAC GT Masters (GT3) Meisterschaft gefahren. Insgesamt bin ich Zweiter auf der Tabelle und es trennt mich nur noch EIN einziger Punkt (433 vs. 434) vom Erstplatzierten. Noch ein letztes Rennen nächsten Sonntag, da gibt's dann wirklich um die Wurst ... meine armen Nerven. Immerhin: Der Salzburgring als Strecke liegt mir.

Danach hab ich für diesen hitzigen Sommer aber auch wirklich erstmal genug, da kommt erstmal keine neue Sim Racing System (oder anderweitige) Meisterschaft (evtl. das eine oder andere Einzelrennen). Meisterschaften sind generell eigentlich auch nicht so mein Ding weil es jedes Mal den "Zwang" gibt mitfahren zu "müssen", auch wenn man eigentlich, wie gerade bei der Hitze, keinen Bock hat. Natürlich muss man nicht fahren, aber dann holen sich andere die Punkte.


----------



## MichaelG (5. August 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hätte wieder mal Lust auf ein Assassins Creed .. jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, ob ich eines vom Backlog spielen soll (Brotherhood, Revelations, III, IV, ..) oder ob ich mir Origins holen soll, weils grade im Deal ist.
> 
> Falls Origins - lohnt sich der Season Pass?
> Hab mir nur letztens bei Wolfenstein II und Far Cry 5 gedacht, den Season Pass hätte ich mir eigentlich auch sparen können.
> ...



Ich finde den Seasonpaßinhalt Klasse. Hat sich imho echt gelohnt. Und das Spiel ist von Umfang her schon auch so schon ein Schwergewicht (wenn man alles macht).


----------



## Bast3l (7. August 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab mir *Fallout 4* jetzt mal doch geholt.
> So weit ganz amüsant. Hab jetzt ein paar Mods installiert (verbesserte Grafik und Siedlungstool).
> Dass  die Schiesserein eher egoshooterlastig sind, find ich nicht so prickelnd.
> Da werde ich mich halt wieder aufs Schleichen und Snipern spezialisieren
> ...



Sorry für die Zwischenfrage: Kann man das Spiel auch gscheit spielen, wenn man den Siedlungsbau links liegen lässt? Der hat mich bislang vom Zuschlagen abgeschreckt...


----------



## McDrake (7. August 2018)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Sorry für die Zwischenfrage: Kann man das Spiel auch gscheit spielen, wenn man den Siedlungsbau links liegen lässt? Der hat mich bislang vom Zuschlagen abgeschreckt...


Hmm...müsste eigentlich gehen. Zu Beginn gibts Missionen, welche einem das Prinzip erklärt (Tutorial). Weiss aber nicht wies im Endgame ausschaut. Allerdings ists mit dem mit Sim Settlements sehr einfach. Mam gibt an, was gebaut werdem soll und die Siedler bauen von sich aus. Das geschieht dann während man die Einöde absucht. Man bekommt dann Meldung, wenn eine neues Gebäude gebaut wurde. Auch werden die Jobs am untätige gleich mitverteilt. 
https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/21872

So macht der Aufbau eigentlich Spass und man braucht nicht so viel Zeit.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. August 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hmm...müsste eigentlich gehen. Zu Beginn gibts Missionen, welche einem das Prinzip erklärt (Tutorial). Weiss aber nicht wies im Endgame ausschaut.



Denke da passiert nichts Großes, in meinem Spielverlauf haben sich mir ziemlich viele Siedlungen angeschlossen und bei wenigen hab ich bisher überhaupt auch nur eine Kleinigkeit gebaut.
Wenn man den Siedlungen wenig Beachtung schenkt, sollen die sich zwar auch wieder von einem lossagen können, ist mir aber bisher nicht passiert.
Daher kann man das ganze Siedlungsgedöhns bei einem Spieldurchlauf auch getrost vernachlässigen.
Zumal man das Baumenü im Spiel sowieso vergessen kann. Da ging minimalster Aufwand rein, damit man das halbwegs mit einem Gamepad bedienen kann...


----------



## Neawoulf (7. August 2018)

Ich hab mich nie großartig um die Siedlungen in Fallout 4 gekümmert. Hab damals diese Mod installiert, die Angriffe auf Siedlungen verhindert (da ich keine Schnellreise genutzt habe, wäre ich ansonsten ständig zu spät gekommen) und hatte damit ziemlich Ruhe davor. Für eine Quest muss man ein bestimmtes Objekt bauen, aber das sollte an dem Punkt auch kein Problem sein.

Link zur Mod: https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/11317/


----------



## Bast3l (8. August 2018)

Ich danke!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2018)

*MGS5 - TPP*

Yo hey, nach ca. 15 gespielten Stunden - hab mir viel Zeit mit Nebenoperationen gelassen - präsentiert Kojima endlich mal den ersten Bosskampf mit der knapp bekleideten Quiet. Ein dralles wie auch freches Luder, die munter vor sich hin summt während sie mich gnadenlos ins Fadenkreuz nimmt.
Diese Begegnung war dem Kampf gegen "The End" aus MGS3 gar nicht so unähnlich. Dass ich aber - nachdem ich die Oberhand gewonnen hab - noch die Wahl hatte sie endgültig zu erledigen oder ihr Leben zu verschonen... Das ist neu. Demnach kann die Main-Story wohl je nach Entscheidung variieren... Hmm... Sollte ich irgendwann mal einen zweiten Durchgang versuchen würde ich den anderen Verlauf unter die Lupe nehmen. Aber das wird wohl in weiter Zukunft vielleicht sein, MGS5 klaut mir jetzt schon Spielstunde um Spielstunde, und dabei hab ich nur einen Bruchteil an Haupt- wie Nebenmissionen gesehen. Ob ich hier dran gar noch länger sitzen werde als an "Mass Effect Andromeda" oder "Assassin's Creed: Unity"? [emoji55]


----------



## Rabowke (8. August 2018)

So ... viel Laber-Rhabarber, haste die dralle und feuchte ruhige Dame nun umgebracht oder was?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So ... viel Laber-Rhabarber, haste die dralle und feuchte ruhige Dame nun umgebracht oder was?


Warum ne Kugel verschwenden wenn man sie auch rekrutieren kann? Außerdem mag ich Brünetten. ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. August 2018)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Sorry für die Zwischenfrage: Kann man das Spiel auch gscheit spielen, wenn man den Siedlungsbau links liegen lässt? Der hat mich bislang vom Zuschlagen abgeschreckt...


Housing hab ich auch nie wirklich gemocht und dachte anfänglich, dass ich das in Fallout 4 auch eher links liegen lassen werde. Tja, falsch gedacht.  

Der Siedlungsaufbau hat mich irgendwie motiviert, weil es einfach im Laufe des Spiels immer mehr Materialien und Möglichkeiten gibt und man im Prinzip freie Hand hat, um seiner Kreativität freien Lauf zu lassen. Ein drittel meiner Spielzeit in Fallout 4 ging wohl allein für das Housing drauf. Und das ein oder andere Addon hab ich noch nichtmal angefasst. 

Aber davon ab ist das Spiel gar nicht so schlecht, wie manch ein Kritiker gern behauptet. Es hat seine Mängel und ist alles andere als "sehr gut". Vor allem hinsichtlich der Marke Fallout. Aber es ist trotzdem ein tolles Spiel. Dabei mag ich das Setting nichtmal und auch das viel gelobte Fallout 3 und New Vegas hab ich nie angerührt.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. August 2018)

Nach 34 Stunden bin ich mit *INFRA *jetzt leider durch (was heißt "leider", als ich das Spiel gekauft habe, habe ich nicht einmal 10 Stunden erwartet) und es hat mir alles in allem sehr gut gefallen. Die Source-Engine hat es immer noch drauf, auch wenn ich ein paar Soundprobleme hatte (knacken, könnte aber auch am Treiber liegen). In Sachen Leveldesign kann das Ding locker mit Half Life 2 mithalten, sieht grafisch teilweise sogar noch ne ganze Ecke frischer aus. Der Kauf hat sich jedenfalls sehr gelohnt, für mich als begeisterter Spielwelterkunder war das hier genau das Richtige für mich.

Jetzt hab ich mir *Unavowed *von Wadjet Eye Games gekauft, die Firma, die unter anderem die Blackwell-Reihe gemacht hat, mir der ich sehr viel Spaß hatte. Klassisches Point & Click Adventure mit Film Noir Atmosphäre, ein bisschen Mystery, ein bisschen Drama ... ich erhoffe mir viel von dem Spiel. Bin vor allem auf die neuen Charaktere gespannt und ob evtl. sogar der eine oder andere Charakter aus den Blackwell Spielen einen kleinen Auftritt bekommt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2018)

*MGS5: TPP*

Nach 28 Stunden immer noch zahllose Aufträge offen bzw. noch nicht freigeschaltet, von den Story-Missionen vielleicht mal ein Viertel geschafft. Und allgemeiner Fortschritt? Lächerliche 11%. 

Dank Kojima wird dieses Spiel wohl meinen persönlichen Steam-Langspielrekord mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit brechen. Vielleicht kratze ich hiermit erstmals die 100-Stunden-Grenze an... 

Nach meinem Pferd darf nun endlich auch der abgerichtete Wildhund zum Zuge kommen. Die Motherbase wächst auch, trotz der etwas mühselig durchzuführenden Organisation/Optimierung (irgendwie kann man sich immer darauf verlassen dass Spiele aus dem fernen Osten unglücklich gestaltete Menü-Strukturen haben ... Und/oder ein typisches Problem der Konsolen-Herkunft). Und obwohl ich schon manchen Ort locker 2x aufgesucht hab da sich dort Haupt- wie Nebenmissionen kreuzen macht auch der x-te Infiltrationsversuch ganz nach MGS-Tradition mächtig Spaß.

Doch spätestens wenn "Shadow of the Tomb Raider" erscheint wird es zwangsweise pausiert werden müssen. Was muss es auch so gigantisch umfangreich sein... ^^


----------



## svd (23. August 2018)

Da es endlich mal einen akzeptablen Preis, für die paar Stündsche Schtorri, erreicht hat, wollte ich mal in "COD: Infinite Warfare" reinschnuppern.

Ich muss sagen, als Angehöriger einer Minderheit fühle ich mich arg benachteiligt.

Ein PC-Spiel mit Maus und Tastatur bedienen zu wollen, ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Aber wehe, du wagst es, die schlechte Hand auf die Maus und die Rechte auf die Pfeiltasten zu legen.
Was dreizehn Jahre und elf Spiele (Add-Ons nicht eingerechnet) lang problemlos funktioniert hat, geht bei IW nicht mehr. Die Bewegungen von WASD auf RaLiRuRe gelegt, gibt es eine ca. halbsekündliche Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und Reaktion.
Dieser Bug existiert seit dem Release im Jahre 2016. Abhilfe schafft, heute, 2018, ua. ein externes Programm wie AutoHotkey, welches per Script WASD auf die Pfeiltasten legt. Chchch.

Was sich dafür, seit dem allerersten COD, nicht geändert hat, sind die Doppel-Headshots. Immer erst Helm weg, dann Rübe weg. Wie damals, bei den deutschen Stahlhelmen (in weiterer Folge dann jedem anderen Helm, in jedem anderen COD-Spiel).
Naja, sonst schaut das Spiel eigentlich ganz schick aus. Mit HDR wäre ich allerdings längst einem epileptischen Anfall erlegen. Unübersichtlich ist es auch. Ich bin zu alt für diesen Scheiß.


"Need for Speed: Payback" hab ich auch günstig eingekauft. Naja, "günstig". Im Prinzip ist eine Schachtel Schneckenkorn nicht wirklich teuer, trotzdem ein denkbar schlechter Ersatz für richtiges Müsli.

Die Grafik ist in Ordnung, der Sound auch, die Geschichte ohnehin Nebensache. Das Handling der Fahrzeuge finde ich persönlich aber schlechter als noch beim Vorgänger. Vor allem beim Driften habe ich Probleme.
Bin ich eher "Einleiten und Gegenlenken" gewohnt, darfst du das in Payback eben nicht machen. Wenn du nicht weiter voll in deine gewünschte Drift-Richtung lenkst, greift eine Art "elektronischer Assistent" ein, welcher den Drift abbricht. Ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich aber das Lenkrad anschließen und dessen Support testen. Das 2015er Spiel hat mir, allerdings nur mit Lenkrad, echt Spaß gemacht, und mit einem älteren Gerät (TM F430 FFB) sogar erstaunlich gut funktioniert.
Ich hoffe, dass das hier auch zutrifft. Sonst war's wohl ein klassischer Fehlkauf.


In "Far Cry Primal" fehlen noch drei Skillpunkte, ein Außenposten und ein drei Hauptmissionen, dann darf ich das zu den Akten legen. Das Jagen und Sammeln war zwar mühsam, aber insgesamt okay. Kein Meilenstein, aber vergleichbar solide.


----------



## LopezdieMaus (25. August 2018)

ich spiele gerade viel viel Creativerse ,besucht mich auf meine Welt ? Alone in the Dark ,mein spielingamename = LopezdieMaus (was sonst ^^ ) würde mich freuen ...


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (25. August 2018)

Ich spiele Paladins. Kann ich jedem Overwatch Fan empfehlen, gefällt mir persönlich sogar besser, u.a. durch das pfiffige Kartensystem und die knuffigen Charaktere. Ist F2P ohne P2W.


----------



## arrgh (27. August 2018)

Nach über einem halben Jahr wieder mal in Mad Max reingeschnuppert. Die monotone Open World-Rezeptur konnte mich einfach nicht lange bei Stange halten und irgendwann fiel mir gar nicht mal mehr ein, dass es noch fertig gespielt werden will. Trotzdem macht es für zwischendurch durchaus Laune. Gerade heute ist auch noch ein riesen Update rausgekommen, wobei man anscheinend noch nicht so recht weiß, was es effektiv an Neuerungen oder Bugfixes beinhaltet...


----------



## McDrake (28. August 2018)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Nach über einem halben Jahr wieder mal in Mad Max reingeschnuppert. Die monotone Open World-Rezeptur konnte mich einfach nicht lange bei Stange halten und irgendwann fiel mir gar nicht mal mehr ein, dass es noch fertig gespielt werden will. Trotzdem macht es für zwischendurch durchaus Laune. Gerade heute ist auch noch ein riesen Update rausgekommen, wobei man anscheinend noch nicht so recht weiß, was es effektiv an Neuerungen oder Bugfixes beinhaltet...


Im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Open-World, hab ich MM durchgespielt. Hatte irgendwie Spass an den Rennen, den Teilen sammeln, den Geschichten und Charakter entwickeln. 
Gestört hat mich allerdings, dass die Bossfights alle genau gleich abliefen und der Char fertig gelevelt war.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2018)

svd schrieb:


> Da es endlich mal einen akzeptablen Preis, für die paar Stündsche Schtorri, erreicht hat, wollte ich mal in "COD: Infinite Warfare" reinschnuppern.
> 
> Ich muss sagen, als Angehöriger einer Minderheit fühle ich mich arg benachteiligt.
> 
> ...



Warum belegst Du die Tastatureingabe nicht einfach von WASD auf Pfeiltasten um. Ohne Hotkeyspielereien ?


----------



## arrgh (28. August 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Open-World, hab ich MM durchgespielt. Hatte irgendwie Spass an den Rennen, den Teilen sammeln, den Geschichten und Charakter entwickeln.
> Gestört hat mich allerdings, dass die Bossfights alle genau gleich abliefen und der Char fertig gelevelt war.



Ja, auch für mich, im Vergleich, einer der interessanteren Open World-Titel. Liegt sicherlich am ansprechenden Szenario.


----------



## svd (28. August 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Warum belegst Du die Tastatureingabe nicht einfach von WASD auf Pfeiltasten um. Ohne Hotkeyspielereien ?



Heh, hab ich ja versucht. Wie gesagt, ein, schon lang existierender und bekannter, Bug erzeugt einen Input-Lag.  Du drückst eine Taste und eine halbe Sekunde lang passiert mal nichts, bis du dich bewegst.
Die ersten Feuergefechte waren echt frustig gewesen, die Maus ist davon ja nicht betroffen, sodass du zuerst mal nicht weißt, was los ist, und warum ein COD-Spiel plötzlich so schwer ist.


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2018)

*overcooked 2*, jedes level mit 3 sternen absolviert. 
insgesamt wars zwar nur mehr vom gleichen. aber was soll man am grundlegenden und so ziemlich perfekten spielprinzip auch groß ändern? leider gibts wie schon in teil 1 ein paar ärgerliche bugs. klare kaufempfehlung für jedermann, der mindestens einen koop-mitspieler hat. für solo-spieler ist overcooked nix.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. August 2018)

Nachdem ich jetzt fast 3 Wochen gar nicht gezockt habe (u.a. Urlaubsbedingt) hab ich gestern mal wieder ein paar Stündchen am Abend die PS4 eingeschaltet und die Jagd-Sim: The Hunter: Call of the Wild weitergespielt. Boah diese Klangkulisse im Wald mit dem Vogelgezwitscher ist so genial gemacht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. August 2018)

*MGS5:TPP*

44 Stunden bei 20%. Was für ein Zeitfresser. Dafür aber auch ein sehr guter der (fast) alles richtig macht. Komme einfach nicht davon los.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt fast 3 Wochen gar nicht gezockt habe (u.a. Urlaubsbedingt) hab ich gestern mal wieder ein paar Stündchen am Abend die PS4 eingeschaltet und die Jagd-Sim: The Hunter: Call of the Wild weitergespielt. Boah diese Klangkulisse im Wald mit dem Vogelgezwitscher ist so genial gemacht


Die Steam-Version hab ich auch in meiner Wishlist. Sieht aber auch mit seiner Waldkulisse und Klängen echt reizvoll aus.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. August 2018)

Jurassic World: Evolution wieder

endlich Isla Sorna freigespielt und auch Spinosaurus, Stegosaurus und Apatosaurus.

Jetzt gehts langsam ans End-Game mit den restlichen noch fehlenden Sauriern, den Gyrosphären und größeren Bereichen durch 5 Sterne


----------



## Spassbremse (31. August 2018)

_*Two Point Hospital*_

Ich fühle mich ca. 20 Jahre in die Vergangenheit zurückversetzt. Und ich meine das positiv.


----------



## Zybba (31. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich ca. 20 Jahre in die Vergangenheit zurückversetzt. Und ich meine das positiv.


Ist ja klar in dem Alter!


----------



## Javata (31. August 2018)

Würde ja gerne sagen Shadows:Awakening, leider warte ich aber noch das man es auf gog downloaden kann.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. August 2018)

World of Warcraft BfA, Overwatch (immer mal eine kleine Runde zwischendurch), Far Cry 5 und jetzt neu Pro Evolution Soccer 2019.
Dazu ab und zu mit jemandem im Coop Orcs Must Die 2, das ist auch ganz witzig.

Im September freu ich mich dann auf das neue Tomb Raider.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. September 2018)

bis kurz vor 5 Uhr denn Tomb Raider Reboot durchgesuchtet, jetzt kann Rise of the Tomb Raider angegangen werden.


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2018)

Far Sails. 2,5 D Sidescroller. Dort fährt man mit einem rollenden Dampfmodul mit Segel über eine karge Landschaft. Muß alle Gegenstände einsammeln, weil die als Treibstoff dienen könnten. Simple Rätsel lösen um weiterzukommen, Fahrzeug immer mal wieder reparieren und aufrüsten (Segelmodul, Reparaturmodul). Die Atmosphäre ist gelungen. Ein nettes Indiegame für Nebenbei.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. September 2018)

einige Stunden Rise of the Tomb Raider bis grade gesuchtet



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_BjwKSnCLlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Spoiler



Ja LL ich weiß, es gibt dieses LP-Unterforum, aber dort schaut eh keiner rein, darum mach ich die Videos immer hier mit rein, falls ich gestreamt habe


----------



## Neawoulf (6. September 2018)

Ich bin mit *Unavowed *fertig geworden.

Kleines (subjektives)  Review von mir:

Unavowed ist ein Indie Point & Click Adventure. Wer die Blackwell-Reihe kennt: Gleicher Entwickler, gleiches Universum, höhere Auflösung und neue Charaktere. Das Spiel beginnt damit, dass man sich einen Hintergrund und Namen für seinen Charakter aussucht, das Geschlecht wählt und dann kriegt man erstmal nen kräftigen Exorzismus verpasst, der böse Geister aus einem vertreiben soll. Klappt auch. Man schließt sich den "Exorzisten" an, die im Geheimen gegen übernatürliche Bedrohungen kämpfen und sucht im verregneten New York (Noir York wäre passender) nach Spuren, die der böse Geist/Dämon, von dem man besessen war, hinterlassen hat.

Grafisch ist das Spiel echt schön gehalten. Handgemalte Hintergründe, die Optik erinnert an diverse Adventures der 90er Jahre von Lucas Arts & Co., allerdings mit (etwas) höherer Auflösung. Farben, "Beleuchtung" und der passende jazzig angehauchte Soundtrack sorgen für die richtige Noir Atmosphäre.

Was hat mir gefallen?
- Grafikstil
- Atmosphäre
- Story
- Voice Acting
- Die Charaktere (vor allem Mandana und Eli)
- Klassische Point & Click Steuerung
- Einige interessante moralische Entscheidungen, die getroffen werden müssen
- Die Rätsel (obwohl die meist recht leicht waren, aber auch nicht leichter, als in der Blackwell-Reihe)
- Diverse Charaktere aus der Blackwell-Reihe hatten kleinere (oder auch größere Rollen). Kleiner Spoiler zu Blackwell Epiphany:


Spoiler



- Logans Spirit Guide Kaykay ist Kendra, die Tochter der Polizistin Lia Pierro, die in Blackwell Epiphany gestorben ist. Kaykay war ihr Charaktername im Onlinespiel Trollgate, das auch in Unavowed immer wieder erwähnt wurde.




Was hat mir nicht gefallen?
- Der eigene Charakter ist nicht vertont. Das hat zwar einen Grund (den ich nicht spoilern will), aber ich hätte halt doch gerne eine Stimme gehabt.
- Generell ist aufgrund der Art, wie der eigene Charakter inszeniert ist nur wenig Identifikation mit dem Charakter möglich. Das war  Mit Rosa in den Blackwell Spielen noch anders. Über sie lernt man viel über ihren Job, ihre Familie usw. Das sind alles Punkte, die mir in Unavowed gefehlt haben.
- Das letzte Kapitel wirkt nach den wirklich schön gestalteten Einsätzen vorher ein wenig gehetzt und flach. Man wird vor diverse Hindernisse gestellt und hat (abhängig von vorherigen Entscheidungen im Spiel) jeweils zwei Möglichkeiten, diese zu lösen. Die eigentliche Finale an sich fand ich aber trotzdem nicht schlecht. Nur der Weg dorthin kam mir sehr lieblos vor, als würde man auf Teufel komm heraus versuchen wollen, irgendwie den Entscheidungen in den vorherigen Einsätzen nochmal irgendeine Form von Konsequenz geben.

Kurz: Das Spiel hat mir an sich sehr gut gefallen, konnte aufgrund des blassen Hauptcharakters meiner Meinung nach aber nicht mit der Blackwell-Reihe mithalten.



Review vorbei. Als nächstes steht eines der folgenden Adventures auf meiner To-do-Liste:

- Oxenfree (angefangen, aber wegen Night in the Woods noch nicht zu ende gespielt)
- Tales of the Borderlands
- Bear with me
- FoxTail
- Toonstruck

Hab mich aber noch nicht entschieden, welches davon ich dann spielen werde. Irgendwie tendiere ich aber zu Bear with me.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2018)

Vermute mal keine Unterstützung deutscher Texte, richtig?


----------



## Neawoulf (6. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vermute mal keine Unterstützung deutscher Texte, richtig?



Ich  glaube nicht, hab's allerdings nicht ausprobiert, da ich ohne Untertitel gespielt habe. Sprachausgabe ist auf jeden Fall nur englisch vorhanden.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. September 2018)

Ein Spiel mit so nem Typen in nem rotblauen Spinnenkostüm, keine Ahnung wie es hieß ...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cxIg8ooDoDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rabowke (7. September 2018)

Fisk?

Den kenn ich doch aus Daredevil & Co.


----------



## golani79 (7. September 2018)

Mit Spiderman hab ich auch geliebäugelt - aber da ist noch so einiges am Backlog.
Erstmal ein paar von den Titeln schaffen 

Momentan spiele ich Yakuza Kiwami.


----------



## McDrake (7. September 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ein Spiel mit so nem Typen in nem rotblauen Spinnenkostüm, keine Ahnung wie es hieß ...


Würde das Game auch gerne spielen. Muss wohl echt mal eine PS4 kommen. Aber dass da eine "normale" Auseinandersetzung mut x Standartgegnern 20 Minuten dauert... (ok, hab ein wenig gespult). Dann als Spidy auf dem Dach steht ubd ein Fuss in der Luft hängt....
Wird man, wenn man selber spielt wahrscheinlich nicht so bemerken.


----------



## Wubaron (7. September 2018)

Grob gesagt siehts vom Prinzip her wie eins der Batman Arkham Spiele aus.


----------



## svd (9. September 2018)

So, mit "COD: Infinite Warfare" bin ich mittlerweile durch. Ich bin positiv überrascht. Es hat zwar die typischen Leiden des Familienstammbaums, aber, im Großen und Ganzen, ist die Kampagne eine, die mir, seit COD4, wieder Spaß gemacht hat.

In "NFS: Payback" habe ich endlich meine Exige wieder, dank der Flickerei wird sie sich auch auf das höchste Level an Performance aufrüsten lassen. Die NFS-Welt ist ein wenig in Ordnunger.

Schlechte Nachricht  gibt's von der Lenkrad-Front, der Support ist nicht so prickelnd, zumindest mit dem meinigen. Er funktioniert, die Wagen fühlen sich aber unglaublich träge an, selbst nach Instant-Tuning der einzelnen Kisten.
Es könnte natürlich das NFSsche Cockblocking sein, wo die Fahrzeuge erstmal die Agilität eines Konzertflügels besitzen, um später die Wirksamkeit des Tunings zu verdeutlichen. So lange hab ich das Wheel aber nicht aufgebaut gelassen.

Das Aufrüst-System an sich..., puh..., jetzt, wo die Lootboxen weg sind, wird erst richtig deutlich, wie irrsinnig schlecht es ist, haha. 
Dieser Grad an Zufälligkeit beim Einstreichen der Rennsiege, diese Zufälligkeit beim Inventar der Händler,  Wartezeiten, bis sich der Bestand beim Händler erneuert, der Zwang, sich Autos quasi vier Mal (je einmal pro Aktivitätskategorie) kaufen und natürlich auch aufrüsten zu müssen, 
sowas hat man früher höchstens in einem Handyspiel erwartet, aber nicht in einem Computerspiel. Diese Mechanik, die geneigte Spielerschaft zu Echtgeldeinsatz zu drängen, so war es eben geplant gewesen, ist doch übel.
Naja, mal sehen, wie es sich weiterentwickelt.


----------



## skoloska1979 (10. September 2018)

*MGS5:TPP*

60-Stunden-Marke kurz vorm Knacken, Fortschritt 30%. Story-Missionen zur Hälfte bewältigt. Und die Handlung bekommt nun richtig Schwung. Einem der enfants terribles - ich sag nicht welchen genau  - bin ich bereits begegnet, und für einen 12-Jährigen ist der Bursche ganz schön keck. 
Parallel dazu versucht sich Quiet als Zahnärztin.  Hoffentlich kommt noch raus warum die da so ausgedruckt ist.

Tja... Noch 2-3 Sessions, dann muss es wegen "Shadow of the Tomb Raider" zwangspausiert werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. September 2018)

skoloska1979 schrieb:


> *MGS5:TPP*
> 
> 60-Stunden-Marke kurz vorm Knacken, Fortschritt 30%. Story-Missionen zur Hälfte bewältigt. Und die Handlung bekommt nun richtig Schwung. Einem der enfants terribles - ich sag nicht welchen genau  - bin ich bereits begegnet, und für einen 12-Jährigen ist der Bursche ganz schön keck.
> Parallel dazu versucht sich Quiet als Zahnärztin.  Hoffentlich kommt noch raus warum die da so ausgedruckt ist.
> ...


Wieso meldet mich Tapatalk mit Email-Adresse an??? 

P.S. sollte ausgetickt heißen, nicht ausgedruckt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. September 2018)

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider*
Da merke ich doch mal wieder, was für eine XP-Hure ich bin. Da wird Lara zu Beginn von zwei Leoparden angegriffen und soll daraufhin vorsichtig nach vorne schleichen. Und was mache ich? Schieße erst einmal all die arglosen Affen und Vögel aus den Bäumen ringsum, denn für jeden Abschuss gibt es Erfahrungspunkte. In gerade mal zwei Stunden Spielzeit habe ich schon einen enormen negativen Einfluss auf die Tierwelt Perus gehabt ... ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. September 2018)

Wenn PETA das hört, blasen sie dir Pfeffer in den Arsch.


----------



## Zybba (14. September 2018)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Und was mache ich? Schieße erst einmal all die arglosen Affen und Vögel aus den Bäumen ringsum, denn für jeden Abschuss gibt es Erfahrungspunkte.


Bestens konditioniert über Jahre.
Virtueller Mörder durch und durch!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Bestens konditioniert über Jahre.
> Virtueller Mörder durch und durch!


Und nachher schimpft er wieder über das Crafting nebst Item-Sammelwust. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Exar-K (14. September 2018)

Ich dachte beim Peter hat es sich ausgeschimpft?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2018)

Tolle Wurst! Das Steelbook vom neuen Tomb Raider ist heute angekommen, Disc liegt zur Installation bereit, und was lese ich? Von über 40 GB müssen 28 erst runtergeladen werden... 
Dann wird das heute nix mehr mit dem Antesten, bis die Datenmenge vorgeladen sind ist es 01:00 Uhr... 

Das hatte Square Enix zuletzt mit "Deus Ex - Mankind Divided" besser gelöst... :-/


----------



## Rabowke (14. September 2018)

... da lob ich mir Two Point Hospital, schon im vierten KH angekommen, ganz entspannt und ich verdien mich, bislang!, dumm & dämlich.

So mag ich das!


----------



## Spassbremse (14. September 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... da lob ich mir Two Point Hospital, schon im vierten KH angekommen, ganz entspannt und ich verdien mich, bislang!, dumm & dämlich.
> 
> So mag ich das!



Bis einschließlich KH#4 ist TPH aber eher noch Tutorial, das wird schon noch schwieriger.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. September 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich dachte beim Peter hat es sich ausgeschimpft?



Ich kann ja jetzt an anderer Stelle schimpfen


----------



## Rabowke (14. September 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Bis einschließlich KH#4 ist TPH aber eher noch Tutorial, das wird schon noch schwieriger.


... japp, das hab ich von dir schon an anderer Stelle gelesen. 

Ich glaub TPH in einer Sandbox mit einem hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad, sprich wo man sich um alles kümmern muss weil sonst nix läuft, dürfte schon echt anspruchsvoll sein, niedliches Setting hin oder her.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2018)

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider*

Eben mal fix zum reinen Performance-Check angeschmissen. Alle Regler am Limit, Auflösung 1080p - und das Teil rennt! 
Mit dem aktuellsten NVIDIA-Treiber habe ich zumindest in den Anfangsminuten durchschnittlich 90 - 110 FPS (teilweise auch mal Ausreisser bis über 130), wobei es anfangs fast nur Ingame-Story-Sequenzen zu sehen gibt. Aber die wenigen Minuten die ich gerade mal gesehen haben waren schonmal optisch famos.
Besonders bei der Mimik hat sich nochmals zum Vorgänger derart was getan... Unglaublich! 

Das wird ein heisser Abend.


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. September 2018)

Leider haben sie Laras Gesicht mal wieder verändert. Wirkt jedes Mal so, als ob man eine ganz andere Heldin spielt. Ich mochte ja ihren ursprünglichen Look im 2013-Reboot am meisten ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2018)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Leider haben sie Laras Gesicht mal wieder verändert. Wirkt jedes Mal so, als ob man eine ganz andere Heldin spielt. Ich mochte ja ihren ursprünglichen Look im 2013-Reboot am meisten ...


Der Unterschied zwischen Rise und Shadow ist allerdings bei weitem nicht so groß. Zum Reboot sicherlich, aber naja, technischer Fortschritt ist nunmal nicht aufzuhalten. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2018)

Apropos 2013er-Look:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linktheminstrel (15. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen Rise und Shadow ist allerdings bei weitem nicht so groß. Zum Reboot sicherlich, aber naja, technischer Fortschritt ist nunmal nicht aufzuhalten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Eben. Dazu muss man ja sagen, dass hier auch ein paar Jahre in der Geschichte dazwischen liegen. Das Gefühl, ne andere Heldin zu spielen hatte ich weder bei rise, noch habe ich es jetzt bei shadow.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. September 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Eben. Dazu muss man ja sagen, dass hier auch ein paar Jahre in der Geschichte dazwischen liegen.



Nicht wirklich.
Shadow spielt wenige Monate nach dem Ende von Rise.

Ab im Grunde stimme ich zu. Kann das "genöle" über Unterschiede zwischen Rise und Shadow auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
Der Unterschied zwischen TR2013 und der Definitive Edition davon, das war damals wirklich schlimm.
Aber jetzt ist das imo kaum der Rede wert.


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (16. September 2018)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Leider haben sie Laras Gesicht mal wieder verändert. Wirkt jedes Mal so, als ob man eine ganz andere Heldin spielt. Ich mochte ja ihren ursprünglichen Look im 2013-Reboot am meisten ...



Aber man sieht sie ja 90% des Spieles nur von hinten und da passt doch alles


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. September 2018)

Wolfenkiesel schrieb:


> Aber man sieht sie ja 90% des Spieles nur von hinten und da passt doch alles


Oder man wählt das "Überlebender"-Skin. 
Wobei es sich hierbei leider am vermurksten Definitive-Look orientiert. :-/

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. September 2018)

Nochmal zurück zum Spiel:

Knapp 4 Stunden bisher darin verbracht - und es ist genauso wie ich es mir erhofft hab. Am *Rise*-Gameplay inklusive seiner ganzen Verbesserungen hat man festgehalten, was ich nur konsequent und richtig halte. Die drei Spezialisierungsbereiche sind eine nette Neuerung, wann man XPs wofür investiert bleibt einem selbst überlassen. Finde ich gut. Tja, ansonsten ist *Shadow of the Tomb Raider* weiterhin mehr Spiel als (Grafik)Film, wenn man von der ersten Viertelstunde absieht die erstmal für die reine Einleitung in die Handlung dient und dem Spieler erstmal in seinem Eingreifen noch etwas einschränkt.
Aber nach dem Absturz im Amazonas gibt es den etablierten Mix aus Teils-Open-World, frühzeitig zu entdeckende Gruften und Gräber und einen sehr sehr lebendigen Urwald. Die Audio-Kulisse dort... ME-GA! 

Und man merkt auch den Willen der Entwickler mehr Story und Charakterisierung einzubauen als in ersten TRs. Laras Traum gibt nochmal einen genaueren Rückblick auf das Trauma welches in Rise nur sehr grob angeschnitten und erst im DLC "Blutsbande" ein wenig vertieft wurde.



Spoiler



Ich hoffe jedoch dass Lord Crofts Selbstmord noch etwas erläutert wird, ein Anruf und ZACK! Dann gibt er sich die Kugel... Ich möchte schon den genauen Grund wissen der ihn dazu gebracht hat



Jedenfalls werde ich mir parallel zum roten Faden wieder reichlich Zeit zum Erkunden und Meistern der Herausforderungen lassen. Wenn die DLCs ähnlich gut werden sollte wie bei Rise - ein Audauermodus im Dschungel wäre mir da besonders recht - würde ich mir vielleicht sogar den Season Pass frühzeitig dazuholen. Aber ich warte zunächst ab was da genau kommen wird.


----------



## linktheminstrel (16. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Spiel:
> 
> Knapp 4 Stunden bisher darin verbracht - und es ist genauso wie ich es mir erhofft hab. Am *Rise*-Das Gameplay inklusive seiner ganzen Verbesserungen hat man festgehalten, was ich nur konsequent und richtig halte. Die drei Spezialisierungsbereiche sind eine nette Neuerung, wann man XPs wofür investiert bleibt einem selbst überlassen. Finde ich gut. Tja, ansonsten ist *Shadow of the Tomb Raider* weiterhin mehr Spiel als (Grafik)Film, wenn man von der ersten Viertelstunde absieht die erstmal für die reine Einleitung in die Handlung dienen und dem Spieler erstmal in seinem Eingreifen noch etwas einschränkt.
> Aber nach dem Absturz im Amazonas gibt es den etablierten Mix aus Teils-Open-World, frühzeitig zu entdeckende Gruften und Gräber und einen sehr sehr lebendigen Urwald. Die Audio-Kulisse dort... ME-GA!
> ...



Die Gräber und Herausforderungen sind es auf jedem Fall wert, erkundet zu werden. Bin jetzt bald durch und hatte enorm viel Spaß am Spiel. Die Schauplätze sind wieder mal grandios.
Den season-pass leg ich mir auf jedem Fall auch noch zu und hoffe ebenfalls auf nen ähnlichen Mix wie in RotTR. Mir machte das ruhige, aber sehr atmosphärische Erkunden der Croft Villa fast am meisten Spaß. Ich hätte ganz ehrlich gesagt diesmal die dlc's allesamt lieber abseits des Hauptspiels, auch aufgrund der Spielstruktur, die ja wieder anders als in RotTR ist.


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2018)

Rise of the Tomb Raider geht langsam dem Finale zu. Ich hole einige Erfolge/Herausforderungen nach bevor ich zum Endboss gehe. Bin bei knapp 80%. Werde wohl die 100% nicht erreichen, da einige Missionen die ich vorher vergessen habe nicht mehr gehen. Der Rabe sitzt nicht dort wo er sitzen sollte. Den finde ich nicht. Und einige Dokumente sind mir zu umständlich einzukassieren. Z.B. bei Baba Jaga 2 Stück.


----------



## linktheminstrel (16. September 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Rise of the Tomb Raider geht langsam dem Finale zu. Ich hole einige Erfolge/Herausforderungen nach bevor ich zum Endboss gehe. Bin bei knapp 80%. Werde wohl die 100% nicht erreichen, da einige Missionen die ich vorher vergessen habe nicht mehr gehen. Der Rabe sitzt nicht dort wo er sitzen sollte. Den finde ich nicht. Und einige Dokumente sind mir zu umständlich einzukassieren. Z.B. bei Baba Jaga 2 Stück.



Welche Missionen gehen nicht? Ich glaube, die einzigen sind die Vorbereitungsmissionen für die Schlacht mit Trinity. Sonst müsste alles passen. Hast du die Anniversary-Edition?


----------



## MichaelG (17. September 2018)

Ich hab die Anniversary Edition jepp. Die Mission mit der Krähe geht nicht, die Meldungen bringen sollte aber sich verirrt hat. Die Krähe finde ich nicht. Und dort wo sie lt. Dr. Google sitzen sollte (auf dem Tor mit dem roten Stern; quasi Eingang zum Gulag) sitzt sie auch nicht. Und die Herausforderung im Geothermalen Tal "Hühner fangen" ist wohl aus unerfindlichen Gründen irgendwie buggy. Ich fange die Hühner und bringe die in das abgesperrte Areal wie in den Gameplayvideos gezeigt. Die Hühner leben auch, liegen dort aber auf dem Rücken und zappeln vor sich hin. Und zählen natürlich nicht für die Herausforderung. Ähnliches gilt für die Herausforderung Kürbisse werfen. Die auf dem Feld liegenden Kürbisse kann ich nicht mal aufheben, geschweige denn werfen. Nur ala Fußball vor mich herschieben. Und natürlich habe ich die Hühner nur mit der Benutzen-Taste gefangen. Nicht angegriffen. Und was mich etwas stört ist, daß man nicht mal eine Mission aktivieren kann daß man einen Anhaltspunkt bekommt wo man dazu hinlaufen soll. Ständig ist immer nur der Wegpunkt "öffne das 2. Tor" aktiv. Und im Geothermalen Tal den 2. Turm finden ohne Wegpunkt ? Da weiß ich nicht ob ich mir das antun werde. Sicher ich hab den Fehler gemacht und bin zu schnell in die alte Stadt hinuntergegangen und hab einen Teil der Nebenmissionen ignoriert bzw. übersehen. Bei einem (garantierten) 2. Durchgang passiert mir das sicher nicht mehr so.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. September 2018)

Black Ops 4 Blackout

witzigerweise endete die letzte Runde wenige Sekunden vor Ende der Beta 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kzTILPMPVd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2018)

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider*

Weiterhin ein Genuss. Die Tauchgänge machen nicht nur Spaß, sondern sehen dabei noch richtig chic aus, und die für Raytracing-Präsentationszwecke bekannte "Prüfung des Adlers" hatte einen Hauch von Oldschool-TR-Feeling. Überhaupt empfinde ich das Verhältnis aus Kämpfen und Rätseln bestens ausgeglichen, wobei ich nicht behaupten könnte dass mich die Masse an Action der Vorgänger gestört hätte. Der Bogen ist nicht ohne Grund meine Lieblingswaffe. 

Wenn ich einen Kritikpunkt hätte dann nur



Spoiler



dass Lara auf ein verborgenes Volk in einer geheimen Stadt trifft. Sowas in der Art hatte "Rise" bereits, hier hätte man sich was Eigenes/Neues ausdenken können.



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Kritikpunkt hätte dann nur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja,


Spoiler



Paititi ist schon noch ein bissl was anderes, meiner Meinung nach.
Die Remnant hatten immer wieder Kontakt mit der Außenwelt. Waren lange Zeit sogar von den Sowjets beherrscht.
Entsprechend haben die Remnant, wenn auch auf überschaubarem Niveau, moderne Dinge in ihr Leben aufgenommen (Kleidung, Waffen).
Paititi dagegen ist völlig in der Zeit stehen geblieben. Die Menschen leben dort noch immer wie vor Jahrhunderten und wissen wenig bis kaum etwas von der Außenwelt.


Spoiler



Selbst Trinity, die die Stadt vor 400 Jahren unterwandert haben, halten alle modernen Einflüsse heraus und bewahren so die ursprüngliche Kultur Paititis (angereichert mit ihrem Kult des Kukulkan).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Mal ab von gewissen Detail-Unterschieden sind mir diese Parallelen dennoch zu prägnant. Ist jetzt nicht so dass ich jetzt ein arg großes Problem darin sehe, trotzdem kommt es Kennern des Vorgängers nur zu vertraut vor. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. September 2018)

Oh Gott, Patiti ist abgefahren groß. Gestern drei Stunden nur Sachen gesammelt, die Stadt erkundet und Nebenquests gemacht. Fast ein bisschen zu groß, aber irgendwie gefällt es mir (noch) besser als der Sammelmarathon von Rise. Vielleicht habe ich mich auch einfach nur dran gewöhnt ...

Was die Rätselsdichte angeht, muss ich zustimmen. Diesmal sehr geile Gräber, etwa das mit dem Maya-"Mech", sehr spektakulär.

Auch toll: die blinde Händlerin in Patiti, die "antike Artefakte" verkauft, wie ... eine Uzi 
Oder der Plastikpenguin, den Lara findet. Lol 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal ab von gewissen Detail-Unterschieden sind mir diese Parallelen dennoch zu prägnant. Ist jetzt nicht so dass ich jetzt ein arg großes Problem darin sehe, trotzdem kommt es Kennern des Vorgängers nur zu vertraut vor.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Sind halt die typischen TR-Klischees. Gibt ja auch wieder eine Gruppe mystischer Krieger. Da taucht bestimmt vor dem Ende auch wieder eine fette Variante auf und kurz vorm Ende schleicht Lara durch einen Tempel mit Hunderten dieser Typen. Dann haben sie die gleiche Szene in allen drei neuen TRs verwendet


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2018)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Oh Gott, Patiti ist abgefahren groß. Gestern drei Stunden nur Sachen gesammelt, die Stadt erkundet und Nebenquests gemacht.


Da stimme ich zu. Ohne Karte würde man sich dort glatt verlaufen, vor allem weil das Dorf auch in die Höhe gebaut ist. Kein Vergleich zum Kitesch-Dorf des Vorgängers. 

Hab gestern auch gleich die versteckte Halle des Opferritus entdeckt. Holla, was sich da an Leichen und verstümmelten Körpern sammelt... Mich wunderts fast ein wenig dass man wegen Szenen wie diesen kein rotes Siegel vergeben hat.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (22. September 2018)

Ich habe heute mal den ca. zwei Stunden langen Prolog zu *Return of the Tentacle*, eine Fanfortsetzung zum guten alten Day of the Tentacle von Mmucas Flem ... pardon, Lucas Arts gespielt. Und das Ding hat mich richtig umgehauen. Zu keinem Moment hat man das Gefühl, dass es eine inoffizielle Fortsetzung ist. Alles ist gleichzeitig so nah am Stil des Originals gehalten und trotzdem grafisch und sogar animationstechnisch aktuell gehalten, dass ich fast Freudentränen in den Augen hatte. Besser hätte man es kaum machen können, ohne sich vom Stil des Originals zu entfernen.

Auch die Sprecher, die Dialoge, die Rätsel, die Musik sind alle auf so einem hohen Niveau, dass ich nur beten kann, dass Disney der Geschichte keinen Riegel vorschieben wird. Ich hoffe, in einigen Jahren wird es ein vollwertiges Return of the Tentacle geben, auch wenn ich ganz üble Vorahnungen bezüglich Disney habe. Ideal wäre, wenn Disney die Jungs und Mädels machen lassen und hinterher das Spiel aufkaufen und offiziell releasen würde. Aber ich fürchte, das wird nicht passieren.

Evtl. poste ich später noch ein paar Screenshots im Screenshot-Thread.


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2018)

So nun bin ich mit Rise of the Tomb Raider durch. Noch besser als Teil 1 vom Reboot. Das einzige was mich etwas „geärgert“ hatte war, daß man keine Möglichkeit hatte Croft Manor zu renovieren. Das wäre top gewesen.

Jetzt bin ich bei Shadow of the Tomb Raider. Der Tsunami WTF. Die Grafik ist der Hammer. Bisher echt ein Top-Spiel. Scheint was ich bislang mitbekommen habe der beste Teil zu sein.


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2018)

Bin jetzt bei knapp 30% von Shadow of the TR. Nach aktuellem Stand kann ich sagen: SOTTR ist der bislang beste Teil der Serie. Die Gräber (ich habe bisher 3 geschafft) sind nochmal besser und noch beeindruckender als bei RotTR.

Finde es irgendwie schade, daß die TR Serie (hoffentlich nur vorerst) ein Ende hat und hoffe SE liefert mittelfristig weitere Teile.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. September 2018)

Nachdem ich jetzt so viel Positives über das neue Tomb Raider gelesen habe und auch die Gameplayvideos ganz interessant aussehen, interessiert es mich ja irgendwie doch. Bleibt nur die Frage: Tomb Raider oder Forza Horizon 4? Schwierige Entscheidung.


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2018)

Übrigens bei der Opfergrube mit den vielen Leichen und Leichenresten (wo man auch durchrobben muß) bin ich über die USK-Freigabe echt überrascht. USK 16? Das hätte durchaus auch USK 18 sein können, ohne daß man sich beschweren könnte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. September 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Übrigens bei der Opfergrube mit den vielen Leichen und Leichenresten (wo man auch durchrobben muß) bin ich über die USK-Freigabe echt überrascht. USK 16? Das hätte durchaus auch USK 18 sein können, ohne daß man sich beschweren könnte.


Genau das hab ich einige Posts zuvor auch angemerkt. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (24. September 2018)

Nachdem ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte, da mir beim Preis von Forza Horizon 4 doch irgendwie die Luft wegblieb, hab ich mich entschieden, das gute "alte" *Forza Horizon 3* auf die Platte zu ziehen und das *Blizzard Mountain* Pack zu kaufen, das es aktuell für 5 Euro im Angebot gibt. Die Demo von Teil 4 hab ich mehrfach gespielt und auch, wenn ich das neue England-Setting großartig finde, fehlt mir insgesamt doch irgendwie der Mehrwert, der den enormen Preis von 70 bis 100 Euro je nach Version rechtfertigt. Ich bleibe erstmal bei Teil 3, das sich sehr ähnlich fährt, und kaufe Teil 4 dann irgendwann, wenn es man günstiger wird. Lediglich das einstellbare Field of View wird mir bei Teil 3 jetzt definitiv fehlen. Rein technisch gesehen war das für mich die wichtigste Neuerung bei Teil 4, und hat für mich überhaupt erst die Cockpitperspektive spielbar gemacht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2018)

* Shadow of the Tomb Raider*

Aktueller Stand: 15,5 Stunden bei knapp über 50% Fortschritt. Letzte Session fast ausschließlich mit Artefakten- und allgemeiner Item-Suche verbracht, im Anschluss wieder ein wenig an der Story angeknüpft. Und wieder staune ich über das vergebene Blau-Siegel, nachdem ich einer Sequenz beiwohnen durfte die frappierend an "Apocalypto" erinnern ließ.

Ansonsten weiterhin top, obwohl ruhig wieder mehr Kämpfe kommen könnten, sonst mach das stetige Waffen-Upgraden wenig Sinn.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. September 2018)

Es ist so ein wundervolles Spiel <3 Bin bisher auch sehr begeistert. Was für eine schöne Grafik, diese Stadt da echt so gut und atmosphärisch aufgebaut, wie die Leute sich auch unterhalten, alles sehr lebendig. Dazu mal ein Spiel, bei dem die Kämpfe nicht so im Vordergrund stehen, sondern eher wenig sind, dafür Rätsel und sowas. Und die Rätsel sind auch sehr nett gemacht. Ich finde so passt das Gleichgewicht perfekt. Keine Ahnung, obs an meinem Alter liegt, aber diese viele Action brauch' ich heute nicht mehr in jedem Spiel. Von mir aus kann es auch sehr lange mal ruhiger sein.
Deswegen gefiel mir auch der langsame Anfang bei Kingdome Come sehr gut. 
Wenn das ganze Spiel so das Niveau durchhalten kann, dann wäre es für mich eines der besten TR-Spiele.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn das ganze Spiel so das Niveau durchhalten kann, dann wäre es für mich eines der besten TR-Spiele.


Ich bin mit dem was ich bisher gesehen und die erspielt hab durchaus zufrieden... Aber ich könnte mich nicht unbedingt dazu durchringen es als das Beste der Reboot-Reihe zu bezeichnen. Überhaupt keines davon, da jedes Spiel so ganz eigenen Stärken hat.

TR liebe ich wegen der knallharten Action und Inszenierung, allein die einzelnen Höhepunkte und die total düstere Richtung gefallen mir daran bis heute.

RotTR hat mir als Gesamtpaket in der 20 Year Celebration-Edition sehr gut gefallen, 60 damit verbrachte Spielstunden sprechen für sich. 

Und SotTR überzeugt mich mit seinem Dschungel-Setting und dem Willen noch mehr Story zu liefern, dabei aber auch das Gameplay zu erweitern.

Aber ich könnte mich nicht für ein Lieblingsstück dieser Trilogie entscheiden. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. September 2018)

*Elex*
Die ersten 10 Stunden waren ziemlich zäh, läuft man doch eher vor Gegnern davon oder umgeht sie mit dem Jetpack. Doch die Welt weiß zu gefallen, diese Mischung aus Mittelalterfantasy, Endzeit und Technik wecken starkes Interesse, sodass man immer tiefer in die Welt eintauchen möchte. Was mich persönlich am meisten positiv überrascht hat, dass man endlich die Mimik und das wilde Gestikulieren der Dialogpartner reduziert hat. Das war in Risen kaum auszuhalten. 
Das Kampfsystem ist zwar einfach gehalten, macht dennoch Spaß. spätestens nach den ersten 10h stellen sich auch die Erfolgsmomente ein, wenn man endlich die höherstufigen Gegner plättet. 
Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich bisher sehr positiv überrascht, die Spielwelt ist klasse, auch weil es mal was anderes ist, als das was viele andere RPG abliefern.

Am Wochenende noch zur Abwechslung *The Mooseman* gespielt. Das kann man am besten mit Never Alone vergleichen. 
Eine Zusammensetzung alter Mythen in Form einer spielerischen  Sage, diese wird auch interessant erzählt und teils durch tolle orchestrale Klänge untermalt. Spielerisch sollte man aber nicht zu viel erwarten.


----------



## McDrake (26. September 2018)

*Bard's Tale IV
*
Als Backer musst ich mir das Spiel ja mal anschauen 
Als erstes: Performance-Probleme hatte ich auch vor dem Patch keine. Zumindest in jenen ersten 30 Minuten.
Auch jetzt, mit dem neusten Patch hatte ich nie irgendwelche Probleme mit Rucklern. Ok, Nachladende Texturen beim betreten von neuen Gebieten. 
Aber ansonsten, alles im grünen Bereich bei mir.
Grafisch siehts ganz hübsch aus, dank der unreal-Engine. Es gibt schöne Ecken, nur kann man eigentlich nix machen.
Mal eine Kiste öffnen da, Kräter sammeln dort. Dazwischen Geheimgänge finden, etc.
Zuerst dachte ich mir, dass es eine Art Open World sein könnte, weil man sich frei bewegen kann.
Das freie Bewegen ist allerdings nicht ganz korrekt. Denn man merkt schnell, dass es sich im Prinzip um "Felder" handelt, wie man es von den alten RPG-Spielen kennt.
Man bewegt sich einfach flüssiger mit WASD über die Fläche, bzw eben Gänge.

Kommts dann zum Fight, ists dann ganz offensichtlich und da dann auch gewollt: Es geht um Felder besetzen und Aktionspunkte geschickt verteilen.
Da hatte ich zu Beginn echt Mühe. Inzwischen gehen die Kämpfe gut von der Hand. Auch dank meiner 4er-Gruppe, die sich gut unterstützt.
Laut Galaxy hab ich nun knapp 6 Stunden in Skara Brae verbracht und ich werde sicher weiter spielen.

Ein ganz grosser Wurf in da sicherlich nicht gelungen. Aber eine schöne Mischung zwischen moderner Grafik und Old-School-Gameplay.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. September 2018)

*Life is Strange 2*

Ich hab mich eben mal dran gesetzt um die erste halbe Stunde bis Stunde zu spielen. Es sind dann zwei Stunden geworden. Gefällt mir bisher schon mal sehr gut und so langsam gewöhne ich mich auch an die neuen Charaktere. Ob mir die so sehr ans Herz wachsen, wie die Charaktere aus Life is Strange 1 und Before the Storm wird man noch sehen. Story sieht bisher interessant aus, ich werde aber nichts spoilern. Den ersten Schock gab es aber schon.

Da ich jede Location Ecke für Ecke gründlich durchsuche (wahrscheinlich hab ich trotzdem wieder irgendwas übersehen), bin ich wahrscheinlich aber noch nicht besonders weit. Ich hab auch ein bisschen Angst mich zu sehr zu beeilen, weil ich dann wieder ewig auf die nächste Episode warten muss. Über mehrere Wochen werde ich die Spielzeit aber wohl nicht strecken können. Das Problem hatte ich auch bei Before the Storm schon. Life is Strange 1 damals war (für mich) in der Hinsicht nicht so problematisch, da ich erst zwei oder drei Wochen vor Release der letzten Episode damit angefangen habe.

Der einzige Punkt, der mir bisher nicht so gut gefällt, ist das Tagebuch. Daniel hat da einfach einen anderen Stil, als Max und Chloe in den Vorgängern. Er zeichnet sehr viel, schreibt aber recht wenig dazu. Evtl. ändert sich das ja noch, aber ich hab es halt gerne, wenn ich alles nochmal schön geschrieben zusammengefasst sehe und so auch ein bisschen mehr Detail in der Vorgeschichte habe. Kein großer Kritikpunkt und es ist auch der einzige, der mir so spontan einfällt.


----------



## McDrake (28. September 2018)

*Bard's Tale IV*

Insgesamt bei knapp 16 Stunden und endlich auch mal in der freien Natur unterwegs.
Am Spielprinzip ändert sich da allerdings nicht allzu viel. Die Rätsel sind meist recht einfach, aber trotzdem muss man sich jeweils zuerst ein Bild machen.
Schöne Auflockerungen. in meinem Trupp können inzwischen fünf Abenteurer mittun, was taktisch natürlich einiges zu überlegen geben kann.  
Das Aufleveln geht nicht sehr schnell, dafür sind Rüstungen, Waffen und "Zubehör" recht wichtig. Beim Skillen ists manchmal nicht ganz einfach, die Übersicht zu behalten:
Welche Rüstung hab ich jetzt nochmals gefunden, welchen Skill muss ich dafür trainieren?
Wenn wir schon beim Thema "Übersicht" sind: Das Inventar "darf" man selber verwalten... 
Eine ziemliche Klickerei beim sortieren. Das muss man nämlich alles manuell rumschieben... über fünf Seiten 

Kämpfe sind motivierend, aber nicht allzu schwer. Ich halte mich wiklich nicht für ein Taktikfuchs und trotzdem gewinne ich die meisten Fight.
und wenn nicht, ist der letzte Speicherstein nicht weit entfernt. Die stehe in schöner Regelmässigkeit in der Pampa. An denen heilt man sich auch immer wieder.
Darum kann man eigentlich nach jedem Fight kurz zurückspazieren, sich heilen und weiterziehen.

Werds weiterspielen


----------



## golani79 (28. September 2018)

*Sniper Elite 4*

Nach Teil 3, macht mir der 4. Ableger der Serie wieder mehr Spaß.
Die offenen Levels finde ich gut gelungen, weil damit verschiedene Lösungsmöglichkeiten geboten werden und die KI ist auch nicht zu verachten (spiele auf Authentic Plus).
Da muss man schon aufpassen, dass die einem bei den offenen Levels nicht plötzlich in den Rücken fallen.

Ist zwar vom Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht ohne, aber bietet ziemlich gute Sniperunterhaltung


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2018)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider (PC). Bin bei ungefähr 74%, 5 abgeschlossenen Gräbern und kurz vor dem Finale (wenn ich Etsi ansprechen würde, würde die Schnellreisefunktion bis zum Finale deaktiviert werden). Könnte also mit dem Fertigwerden vor dem Start von AC Odyssee noch gerade so klappen. Will aber vorher den dritten Teil von Tomb Raider noch vervollständigen wo es geht (die fehlenden Nebenmissionen machen, die fehlenden Gräber erledigen, die offenen Krypten, Dokumente, Schätze, Herausforderungen, Monumente usw.) Weiß jemand wie ich in das Gebiet (lt. Map im äußersten Südwesten) komme (dort wo ich gestartet bin) ? Dort ist kein Schnellreisepunkt (Lagerfeuer) vorhanden (hab ich den übersehen ?) und der Weg/Durchgang vom letztmöglichen Camp östlich davon ist durch eine Art von Barriere versperrt (Sprengen?). Das war die Metallbarriere wo mir mein Kollege so ziemlich zum Anfang die damals mit hochgehoben hatte (vermute ich zumindestens, daß das dieser Durchgang ist). Dort befindet noch eine Krypta die mir fehlt. Und komme ich noch in die Missionsstation wenn ich von dort wieder zurück bin ? Das ging mir nach dem Auffinden der silbernen Truhe dort zu schnell und ich konnte die dortigen Nebenmission/en gar nicht machen. Hab den Zeitpunkt verpaßt wo dann die automatische Weiterleitung und Rückreise kam (nach Rückkehr aus der Krypta mit der Schatulle).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. September 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Shadow of the Tomb Raider. Bin bei 74% und kurz vor dem Finale. Weiß jemand wie ich in das Gebiet im Südwesten komme wo ich gestartet bin ? Dort ist kein Schnellreisepunkt und der Weg ist durch eine Barriere versperrt (Sprengen?). Dort ist noch ein Krypta die mir fehlt. Und komme ich noch in die Missionsstation wenn ich von dort wieder zurück bin ? Das ging mir dort zu schnell und ich konnte die Nebenmission dort gar nicht machen. Hab den Zeitpunkt verpaßt wo dann die automatische Weiterleitung und Rückreise kam.


Hui, hast mich ja fast eingeholt. Ich lag gestern bei 77% und hab wohl auch plotmäßig nicht mehr viel vor mir. ^^

Hmm… Müsste ich mir beim nächsten Mal genauer anschauen, mir war nicht so als wenn es keine Rückkehr-Möglichkeit gäbe... Oder hast du bereits die Warnmeldung bekommen dass du alle Nebenquest vorerst nicht angehen kannst wenn du nun im Story-Finale einsteigst?


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2018)

Bei mir kam die Meldung, wenn ich jetzt Etsi (der gekrönt worden ist) in der Schädelhöhle anspreche wird die Schnellreisefunktion bis Spielende deaktiviert. Da vermute ich mal geht es ins Finale. Aber ich habe das erst einmal nicht gemacht. 

Wenn ich zum südwestlichsten Schnellreisepunkt hinreise finde ich von dort aus ab einem gewissen Punkt bisher keine Möglichkeit die mich weiter nach Westen führt, wenn ich im Süden bin. Dort lande ich auf dem Weg vor dieser blöden Barriere, wo ich aber nicht durchkomme. Und der Rest rund herum ist (was ich bisher gesehen habe) undurchdringlicher Dschungel (oder ich übersehe irgend etwas; irgend einen anderen, schmalen Durchgang, eine Umgehung was auch immer). Und irgend einen See oder so wo man durchtauchen könnte finde ich auch nicht. Allerdings war die Krypta vorher (bevor ich das Gebiet verlassen hatte) afaik auch gar nicht auf der Map eingezeichnet. Ergo muß ich ja eine Möglichkeit haben dort hinzukommen. Mal sehen mache wohl erst einmal die anderen Dinge (die fehlenden Dokumente, Schätze, die 2 fehlenden Monolithschätze. die fehlenden Nebenmissionen usw. in der Geheimen Stadt). In der Geheimen Stadt bin ich auch bisher nur auf 57%. Der Peruanische Dschungel ist auf 100%, die restlichen Gebiete so zwischen 80-90%.

Hast Du eine Ahnung was das Adlerlogo (der weiße Adlerkopf) auf der Map zu suchen hat ? Das kam irgendwie nach dem Abschluß der Adlerprüfung auf die Map. Muß ich die nochmal machen oder ? Oder ist das ein Bug ?


----------



## Sanador (29. September 2018)

*Forza Horizon 4*
Macht sehr viel Spaß und sieht dabei so gut aus! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Oktober 2018)

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider*

Story abgeschlossen, Fortschritt 92%, bei einer Spielzeit von 26 Stunden. Denke noch eine Session gebe ich dem Spiel um mit etwas Glück die 100 zu erreichen, dann widme ich mich wieder MGS5:TPP.

Fazit:
Erwartungen wurden erfüllt. Grafisch ein Schmankerl, Rätsel- bzw. erkundungslastiger, insgesamt ein guter Trilogie-Abschluss. Die Story empfand ich jedoch nicht wesentlich besser als die des Vorgänger, vor allem Ana und Konstantin haben mir als Antagonisten besser gefallen als Dominguez, ebenso das Finale von Rise. 



Spoiler



Wie Lara und diese Kannibalen/Wilden letztendlich auf derselben Seite kämpften, das hatte widerum einige stark inszenierte Momente.



Kann gut möglich sein dass ich nächstes Jahr zum dritten Male TR 2013 starte. Dank Shadow hätte ich echt wieder Lust darauf. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2018)

Nachdem ich gestern auch mit Shadow of the Tomb Raider nach 34 Stunden, darunter vielleicht 2-3 h AFK (übrigens auch mit ca. 91-92% Fortschritt) durch bin (mir fehlen nur ein paar Herausforderungen, Überlebensverstecke, 3 Kryptas in Patiia, wenige Relikte und ein paar Dokumente) hab ich auch noch gestern mit AC Odyssee angefangen. Meine Fresse. Das ist nochmal einen Zacken schwerer als AC Origins es schon war. Imho aber auch sehr gut und sehr gelungen. Und Zeus Statue habe ich schon "beglückt" *grins*. Nach rund 6 h Spieldauer bin ich gerade mal bei 5% Fortschritt angelangt und auf Lvl. 7. Das ganze ohne AFK-Zeiten. WTF  ? Das wird (wenn es so weiter geht; wovon ich mal ausgehe) wohl der nächste AC-Teil mit einem lockeren 3-stelligen Stundenzahl beim ersten Durchlauf werden. Ich grase aber auch alle Fragezeichen ab und ich mache alle Sidequests und Nebenaufträge mit. Ich spiele übrigens mit Kassandra.

Und Ubisoft schafft es wieder mal erneut, eine grandiose Atmosphäre und traumhaft schöne Bilder/Landschaften zu erschaffen. Nicht umsonst ist die AC-Serie einer meiner Alltime Favoriten in meiner Spielesammlung (habe bisher alle 16 für den PC erschienenen Spiele/Ableger von AC incl. den Chronicles-Teilen und dem Stand-Alone Addon Freedom Cry). Und wie ich sehe kommt AC 3 Remastered auch für den PC (super, denn aus irgendeinem Grund hat mein AC3 (normal) Grafikprobleme mit meiner GTX 1070 und unter WIN 10. 

Wenn AC Odyssee so weiter macht könnte es durchaus locker sein, daß sich (in meinem Ranking) Origins und Odyssee den ersten Platz teilen müssen. Wenn ich allein schon an das geplante Addon über Atlantis nachdenke. *sabber* Jedenfalls arbeitet AC Odyssee ganz stark darauf hin.

Und gerade Griechenland und das antike Ägypten sind neben dem antiken Rom die historischen Settings die mich mit Abstand am meisten ansprechen. Abgesehen vielleicht einmal (aufgrund der Exotik) das antike China (eventuell die Zeit des Mauerbaus/der Terrakotta-Armee  bzw. der Kaiserkriege?) und Japan (Tenno-Kriege?, Hochzeit der Shogun/Ninjas; und Ninjas als asiatische Assassinen passen ja wie Topf auf Deckel), worüber ich aber eigentlich noch viel zu wenig über diese Zeiten und Regionen weiß/zu wenig (um ehrlich zu sein 0) Literatur darüber habe. Und genau deshalb freue ich mich so sehr, daß die Explore-Tour (diese kommt afaik auch bei AC Odyssee) in Zukunft bei AC wohl ein Standard werden soll. Denn Infos über das antike China und Japan sind mir immer willkommen und die Explore-Tour ist hier bei diesen Szenarien eigentlich ein Muß. Und die Explore-Tour bei Origins fand ich schon sehr gelungen muß ich sagen.

Ich hoffe ja, daß der AC Odyssee-Nachfolger zum Abschluß (von wie einer Art Trilogie zum Gebiet des Mittelmeeres in der Antike; wenn auch andere Zeiträume und Charaktere betreffend) das dann das antike Rom behandelt (vielleicht zu Zeiten von Commodus oder der Zeit der Soldaten-Caesaren?) und sich Ubisoft danach eventuell einem Setting im antiken China und Japan zuwenden würde. Als Abschluß vielleicht Dschingis Khan-Ära (Mongolei) ? Da wäre meiner Meinung nach durchaus Material für eine nächste Trilogie gegeben. Und das wäre mein innigster Wunsch für weitere AC-Teile. Und anbieten würde sich das definitiv.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Oktober 2018)

Hab mal wieder kurz GTA Online eingeworfen, aber lange blieb ich da nicht, man kann eigentlich nur noch in Passiv durch die Stadt, sonst wird man spätestens nach 5 Minuten von irgendwas weggeballert und wieder und wieder ...


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab jetzt doch in den (sauren?) Apfel gebissen und mir *Forza Horizon 4* gekauft. Da mir die 69 Euro für die Standardedition zu teuer waren, hab ich zur Ultimate Edition für 99 Euro gegriffen. Das mag jetzt dämlich klingen, aber ich denke, mit den beiden kommenden großen Addons und diversen Carpacks ist das einfach der bessere Deal. Da das Projekt neue Grafikkarte + neues VR Headsets für mich ohnehin erstmal in die Ferne gerückt ist (alles unter ner 2080 ist keine Option, aber die ist mir mind. 150 Euro zu teuer, neues VR Headset macht ohne neue GPU auch keinen Sinn) kann ich auch ein paar Euro für ein neues Spiel ausgeben.

Wie auch immer: Gestern hab ich's mir gekauft, das heißt: Morgen werde ich spielen können (ich hasse mein Internet!).


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Oktober 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt doch in den (sauren?) Apfel gebissen und mir *Forza Horizon 4* gekauft. Da mir die 69 Euro für die Standardedition zu teuer waren, hab ich zur Ultimate Edition für 99 Euro gegriffen. Das mag jetzt dämlich klingen, aber ich denke, mit den beiden kommenden großen Addons und diversen Carpacks ist das einfach der bessere Deal. Da das Projekt neue Grafikkarte + neues VR Headsets für mich ohnehin erstmal in die Ferne gerückt ist (alles unter ner 2080 ist keine Option, aber die ist mir mind. 150 Euro zu teuer, neues VR Headset macht ohne neue GPU auch keinen Sinn) kann ich auch ein paar Euro für ein neues Spiel ausgeben.
> 
> Wie auch immer: Gestern hab ich's mir gekauft, das heißt: Morgen werde ich spielen können (ich hasse mein Internet!).



Sind die James Bond Autos eigentlich für jeden kostenlos oder muss man das was zahlen wenn man nur die normale Version hat? Und falls letzteres, lohnen die sich? Die würden mich ja doch irgendwie reizen, vor allem, weil sie halt die Bond Gimmicks mit besitzen


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Sind die James Bond Autos eigentlich für jeden kostenlos oder muss man das was zahlen wenn man nur die normale Version hat? Und falls letzteres, lohnen die sich? Die würden mich ja doch irgendwie reizen, vor allem, weil sie halt die Bond Gimmicks mit besitzen



Keine Ahnung, für welche Versionen es das Best of Bond Paket gibt, aber zumindest bei der Ultimate Edition ist es dabei. Getestet hab ich's noch nicht, da der Download wahrscheinlich noch bis morgen bzw. bis zum späten Abend läuft.

Argh, ich sollte das eigentlich in den "Was mich gerade aufregt"-Thread schreiben, aber die Internetsituation hier ist echt zum kotzen. Seit Jahren hängt hier um die Ecke ein Plakat, dass angeblich "Highspeed Internet" kommen soll (50 Mbit, Highspeed sieht für mich anders aus), aber ich sitze hier immer noch auf meiner beschissenen theoretischen 16000er Leitung, die aber nur 60 bis 75% von dem leistet, was auf dem Papier steht. Ich wohne quasi am Rand der Innenstadt aber in einer Blase, die beim Ausbau wohl irgendwie vergessen wurde. Woanders in der Stadt, selbst weit außerhalb der Innenstadt, gibt's immerhin 100er Leitungen. Ich sollte den Telekommunisten mal wieder nen Besuch abstatten und nachhaken, was da los ist und wann ich endlich mit schnellem Internet rechnen kann. Ich kann ja nicht einfach umziehen nur um schneller surfen zu können.


----------



## Shorty484 (3. Oktober 2018)

Laut Telekom kann ich hier ab November tatsächlich 100k bekommen, dann heißt es tschüss 16k. Wir haben auch 3 Jahre auf den Ausbau gewartet, vor allem im Umkreis von 300 Metern lag schon Jahre Breitband an. Kann verstehen das das Dich nervt.





Neawoulf schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, für welche Versionen es das Best of Bond Paket gibt, aber zumindest bei der Ultimate Edition ist es dabei. Getestet hab ich's noch nicht, da der Download wahrscheinlich noch bis morgen bzw. bis zum späten Abend läuft.
> 
> Argh, ich sollte das eigentlich in den "Was mich gerade aufregt"-Thread schreiben, aber die Internetsituation hier ist echt zum kotzen. Seit Jahren hängt hier um die Ecke ein Plakat, dass angeblich "Highspeed Internet" kommen soll (50 Mbit, Highspeed sieht für mich anders aus), aber ich sitze hier immer noch auf meiner beschissenen theoretischen 16000er Leitung, die aber nur 60 bis 75% von dem leistet, was auf dem Papier steht. Ich wohne quasi am Rand der Innenstadt aber in einer Blase, die beim Ausbau wohl irgendwie vergessen wurde. Woanders in der Stadt, selbst weit außerhalb der Innenstadt, gibt's immerhin 100er Leitungen. Ich sollte den Telekommunisten mal wieder nen Besuch abstatten und nachhaken, was da los ist und wann ich endlich mit schnellem Internet rechnen kann. Ich kann ja nicht einfach umziehen nur um schneller surfen zu können.



Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Paddi1232 (4. Oktober 2018)

Hab mir heute mal Mega Man 11 gegönnt und bin bisher recht begeistert von dem Spiel. Sieht hübsch aus und spielt sich eigentlich recht flüssig... selbst für mich als absoluten Platformer Noob schnell mal zu lernen... aber bis zur Meisterschaft kann man da wohl unzählige Stunden reinstecken 
Mich wundert nur, dass es trotz dem (so denke ich zumindest) großen Namen und den überwiegend guten Bewertungen so gut wie keine Berichterstattung zu dem Game gibt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Oktober 2018)

Siedeln in Japan.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und der erste von 1993, dank Ubisoft auch unter Windows 10.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shorty484 (5. Oktober 2018)

Paddi1232 schrieb:


> Hab mir heute mal Mega Man 11 gegönnt und bin bisher recht begeistert von dem Spiel. Sieht hübsch aus und spielt sich eigentlich recht flüssig... selbst für mich als absoluten Platformer Noob schnell mal zu lernen... aber bis zur Meisterschaft kann man da wohl unzählige Stunden reinstecken
> Mich wundert nur, dass es trotz dem (so denke ich zumindest) großen Namen und den überwiegend guten Bewertungen so gut wie keine Berichterstattung zu dem Game gibt.


Darüber habe ich mich auch schon gewundert, Mega Man ist ja alles andere als klein und unbekannt.

Ich finde Teil 11 auch sehr gut gelungen, der neue Grafikstil passt super und trotzdem hat es seinen Retrocharme nicht verloren.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (8. Oktober 2018)

Aktuell AC Odyssee. 12% Fortschritt nach 12 h. Man kann sogar Romanzen haben. Aber bei USK18 wird weggeblendet und man sieht nichts ? Statt es so zu gestalten wie bei The Witcher ? Nö da kommt Cut bevor überhaupt irgendwas geschieht. Imho lächerlich.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Oktober 2018)

Super. Jetzt nach 15 h und Lvl. 14 in Odyssee gabs einen CTD und der Spielstand ist wohl hin (es kommen ständig CTD´s).   Spitze.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2018)

*MGS5:TPP*

Nach zwei langen Croft-Wochen wieder direkt eingestiegen. Und mitten im ersten ernstzunehmenden Boss-Kampf gelandet ("Metallische Archaeen"). Scheiss die Wand an, hab ich mir da einen abgemüht. Ne gefühlte halbe Stunde gebraucht bis ich eine passende Taktik gegen die vier Skulls gefunden hab. Danach wieder das übliche Tagesgeschäft:
Panzer vernichten, Posten erobern, Spezialisten entführen, Minenfelder säubern oder Baupläne/Container/Sonstiges stehlen. Trotz Wiederhol-Schema macht es immer noch mächtig Laune.

Und kurz vor Ende der Session acker ich mich durch die nunmehr 30. Story-Mission, um dann am Ende mit dem Hauptantagonisten eine fast 10-minütige Spazierfahrt durch Afghanistan-Gebiet zu machen während er von seiner "traurigen Kindheit" labert... Ausufernde Monologe - auch ein Markenzeichen Kojimas. Da muss man - ob man nun Fan ist oder nicht - halt Geduld mitbringen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (10. Oktober 2018)

*Bard's Tale IV*

Einige Punkte waren mir zu ungenau und ich wusste echt nicht mehr weiter in der Story.
Zumal die Questmarker ziemlich sinnlos sind, weil sie die Nebenquest gar nicht erst anzeigen (oops, per Zufall mal wieder eine gelöst in der Mainquest) und andererseits die Map und und für sich nicht sehr hilfreich ist.
Grade in so einem Oldschool-RPG wäre es doch von Vorteil, wen man seine eigenen Notizen auf der Karte machen könnte. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich die Hinweise nicht lese, welche man auf dem Weg findet, denn die lösen so manches Rätsel.
Aber das Gebiet nach einem Schlüssel abgrasen, den man gerne übersieht... (anscheinend können farbenblinde Personen den überhaupt nicht sehen).

Nix desto trotz, machts mir noch immer Freude. Jeder Levelaufstieg will genau überlegt sein.
Die Rätsel sind logisch und die Kämpfe strategisch. Laut Internet (lügt nie!!), sollen die auch herausfordernd sein.
Hmm... bin anscheinend doch nicht so ne Flasche in dem Bereich.
Fordernd sind die Konfrontationen für mich schon manchmal. Aber unmöglich war bis jetzt kein Fight.

Dass die Inventarverwaltung direkt aus der Hölle kommt, hatte ich schon erwähnt, oder?
Dafür bin ich jetzt echt zu müde... ich mach evtl mal ein Video davon.


----------



## MrFob (10. Oktober 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Super. Jetzt nach 15 h und Lvl. 14 in Odyssee gabs einen CTD und der Spielstand ist wohl hin (es kommen ständig CTD´s).   Spitze.



Ah, dann bin ich also nicht der einzige, bei dem das Spiel Aerger macht. Ich hab's doch tatsaechlich geschafft mir wegen dem Spiel mein Mainboard mit einem BIOS Update zu schrotten.   Zugegeben, letztendlich war es meine eigenen Schuld aber ich kam ja nur auf die Idee, weil das Spiel staendig abgestuerzt ist. Naja, morgen kommt hoffentlich mein neues Mobo, dann werden wir sehen ob es damit dann besser laeuft.
Hoffe aber auf jeden Fall du bekommst deinen Spielstand wieder hin. Schon versucht statt dem Cloud ein lokales save zu verwenden oder so?


----------



## MichaelG (10. Oktober 2018)

Hab ich. Lösung ist aktuell die, daß ich nur im randlosen Fenstermodus zocken kann. Warum auch immer. Der Soundbug bleibt aber.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ah, dann bin ich also nicht der einzige, bei dem das Spiel Aerger macht. Ich hab's doch tatsaechlich geschafft mir wegen dem Spiel mein Mainboard mit einem BIOS Update zu schrotten.   Zugegeben, letztendlich war es meine eigenen Schuld aber ich kam ja nur auf die Idee, weil das Spiel staendig abgestuerzt ist. Naja, morgen kommt hoffentlich mein neues Mobo, dann werden wir sehen ob es damit dann besser laeuft.
> Hoffe aber auf jeden Fall du bekommst deinen Spielstand wieder hin. Schon versucht statt dem Cloud ein lokales save zu verwenden oder so?


WTF?! Kann man heute noch sein Mobo mit einem BIOS-Update schrotten? 

Die Frage nach einem zweiten 'failover'-BIOS kann ich mir wohl sparen, hm?


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2018)

gestern mal kurz *mafia 3* (aus ps plus) angeworfen:
in, eigentlich sogar noch vor, der allerersten (!!!) mission auf einen plotstopper gestoßen: der wachmann schließt die tür nicht und es passiert dann einfach gar nix mehr! 
großartige arbeit; chapeau hangar 13 und 2k! da bekommt man gleich richtig lust weiterzuspielen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gestern mal kurz *mafia 3* (aus ps plus) angeworfen:
> in, eigentlich sogar noch vor, der allerersten (!!!) mission auf einen plotstopper gestoßen: der wachmann schließt die tür nicht und es passiert dann einfach gar nix mehr!
> großartige arbeit; chapeau hangar 13 und 2k! da bekommt man gleich richtig lust weiterzuspielen.


You're playing it wrong!


----------



## golani79 (10. Oktober 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gestern mal kurz *mafia 3* (aus ps plus) angeworfen:
> in, eigentlich sogar noch vor, der allerersten (!!!) mission auf einen plotstopper gestoßen: der wachmann schließt die tür nicht und es passiert dann einfach gar nix mehr!
> großartige arbeit; chapeau hangar 13 und 2k! da bekommt man gleich richtig lust weiterzuspielen.



Nochmal probiert?
Hat damals in der Releasefassung ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Und wo genau in der Mission ist das?


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Nochmal probiert?



ja, dann gings.



> Und wo genau in der Mission ist das?



gleich am anfang, wenn man mit dem gestohlenen transporter in die bank fährt und der wachmann die tür öffnet (, durch die lincoln dann natürlich auch sauber durchclipped  ).


----------



## MrFob (10. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> WTF?! Kann man heute noch sein Mobo mit einem BIOS-Update schrotten?
> 
> Die Frage nach einem zweiten 'failover'-BIOS kann ich mir wohl sparen, hm?



Um ehrlich zu sein, ich hab auch ziemlich bloed geschaut. Aber q-flash hat beide BIOS (primary und backup) ueberschrieben und rollback ging auch nicht mehr. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es nicht doch ein hardware Schaden ist, der erst durch das update zum Vorschein kam oder was genau passiert ist. Ich baue seit ueber 20 Jahren meine eigenen PCs zusammen aber so was hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Ich hoffe nur, dass meine ganzen anderen Komponenten mit dem neuen Mainboard (kommt heut abend) wieder gehen werden. Das bloede ist halt, der Rechner freezed einfach ohne Fehlermeldung oder sonst was. Na mal sehen...


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> [...] Aber q-flash hat beide BIOS (primary und backup) [...]


QFlash klingt nach Asus, hmm?

Irgendwie macht es ja überhaupt keinen Sinn das in einem BIOS-Update Vorgang *beide* ROMs be- bzw. überschrieben werden, das macht ja das ganze System hinfällig. Ein altes Backup zurückspielen hat nicht funktioniert oder hast du überhaupt keinen Zugriff mehr auf das System?


----------



## RichardLancelot (10. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Irgendwie macht es ja überhaupt keinen Sinn das in einem BIOS-Update Vorgang *beide* ROMs be- bzw. überschrieben werden


Das passiert eigentlich so auch nicht. Das Main-ROM wird geschrieben und verifiziert und anschließend lädt das Backup-ROM die Daten beim nächsten Boot aus dem Main-ROM.
Allerdings ist die manuelle Wiederherstellung bei Gigabyte etwas eigen, macht man bei der Prozedur was falsch hat man gute Chancen das noch intakte Backup-BIOS mit dem defekten zu überschreiben.


----------



## MrFob (10. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> QFlash klingt nach Asus, hmm?
> 
> Irgendwie macht es ja überhaupt keinen Sinn das in einem BIOS-Update Vorgang *beide* ROMs be- bzw. überschrieben werden, das macht ja das ganze System hinfällig. Ein altes Backup zurückspielen hat nicht funktioniert oder hast du überhaupt keinen Zugriff mehr auf das System?





RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Das passiert eigentlich so auch nicht. Das Main-ROM wird geschrieben und verifiziert und anschließend lädt das Backup-ROM die Daten beim nächsten Boot aus dem Main-ROM.
> Allerdings ist die manuelle Wiederherstellung bei Gigabyte etwas eigen, macht man bei der Prozedur was falsch hat man gute Chancen das noch intakte Backup-BIOS mit dem defekten zu überschreiben.



Jo, ich habe ein Gigabyte. Hab aber nichts flasch gemacht, einfach nur q-flash verwendet, wie angegeben. Hat mir erst das main ueberschrieben, dann verifiziert, dann (ohne zu fragen) das Backup ueberschrieben. 
Aber der Witz ist, das BIOS selber laeuft einwandfrei. Nur haengte sich mein Rechner dann beim booten von Windows auf. Beim googlen habe ich dann diesen Typen hier gefunden, der das gleiche Board hat wie ich und bei dem aus irgendeinem Grund sein Dual Monitor Setup Stress gemacht hat. Da ich auch 2 Monitore habe hab ich einfach mal den POST output auf den internen Grafikchip umgestellt und das System lief erstmal wieder (frag mich nicht was da abgeht, total strange).
Allerdings fing es dann trotzdem an alle paar Minuten zu freezen. Ein rollback auf die urspruengliche BIOS Version ist leider nicht moeglich, da streikt q-flash (steht aber beim dritten hinschauen auch irgendwo im Kleingedruckten bei Gigbyte dabei, dass das ab einer bestimmten Versionsnummer nicht mehr geht). und nach einer Woche Stress hatte ich jetzt echt genug und habe ein neues Board bestellt.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Oktober 2018)

Call of Duty: Black Ops IIII

Hab gerade die erste Runde Blackout im Einzel hinter mir und direkt den 2. Platz geholt und hätte mich die Zone nicht am Ende zerlegt, wäre wohl sogar Platz 1 drinnen gewesen, hatte nämlich ne Spitzen Ausgangslage im letzten Sektor, wenn der letzt Gegner da irgendwo durch Tür oder Fenster reingekommen wäre. Video folgt noch.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m7M1lTddg44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (12. Oktober 2018)

Ohmann, mein Rechner geht wieder!
Echt, mir hat es sowas von gereicht. Am Mittwoch das neue Mobo eingebaut, ging erstmal gar nicht, CMOS zurueckgesetzt, dann ging's, hatte aber genau das gleiche Problem wie das alte Mainboard. Dachte erst vielleicht ist dann irgendwas am RAM oder dem Prozessor kaputt, aber in dem Fall faengt der Rechner ja normalerweise gar nicht mehr erst an zu booten. Also ins BIOS geschaut, war die gleiche Version, wie auf meinem alten Mainboard, nach dem Update. Hab dann nach 2 Tagen in den Tiefen des Internets wuehnlend ein FPT tool gefunden, mit dem ich das BIOS dann doch komplett loeschen und somit wieder downgraden konnte. Und tadaa, auf einmal geht alles wieder. Nur schnell Win10 neu installiert und es laeuft besser denn je. Im Grunde haette ich mir das neue Mobo spaaren koennen, jetzt hab ich zwei. Aber echt, so einen Mist habe ich noch nicht mitgemacht, bin aber einfach nur froh, dass es jetzt wieder geht. Braucht jemand SLI faehiges Mainboard mit LGA1150 Sockel und DDR3 slots (sogar bis 3100 Hz)? 

Wie dem auch sei, leider waren nach der Neuinstallation von Odyssey meine Savegames weg (trotz eingeschalteten Cloud saves, danke Ubi). Musste also wieder von vorne anfangen, ist aber nicht so schlimm, waren erst ca 9 Stunden oder so und mit Vorwissen kann man das recht schnell wieder aufholen. Ausserdem hat mir die Tutorial-Insel eh ganz gut gefallen, da spiele ich sie auch nochmal.  Am Wochenende steht jedenfalls ausfuehrliches spielen an, da wir - shameless plug - fuer den PCGC Podcast (siehe sig) ein open world Stand-off zwischen Spiderman (vertreten von Olli, dem alten Konsolero ) und AC: OD planen.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2018)

Klickt man da eigentlich "Gefällt mir"?! 

Aber schön das es wenigstens wieder funktioniert, aber das klingt irgendwie echt so als ob das Mobo mit der BIOS-Version mit irgendeiner anderen Hardware von dir nicht so will wie du vllt. möchtest.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Klickt man da eigentlich "Gefällt mir"?!



Ich finde schon.


----------



## MrFob (12. Oktober 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich finde schon.



Natuerlich, jetzt geht's ja wieder. 

@Rabowke: Jo, als Tipp, wer ein Gigabyte LGA1150 board mit nem i7 der 4ten Generation und Corsair DDR3 RAM hat, besser nie ein BIOS update durchfuehren, da geht dann nix mehr. Das Internet is auch voll von Leuten die damit schon Stress hatten.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab mir mal die Demo vom neuen *FlyInside Flight Simulator* runtergeladen und ausprobiert. Die Beta ist vor einigen Tagen erschienen und soll eine performantere Alternative zu X-Plane und FSX/P3D bieten. Und ich muss sagen: Die Performance ist tatsächlich massiv besser, selbst in VR kann ich volles Pfund Supersampling nutzen und die Cockpitinstrumente sind dabei glasklar lesbar.

Leider ist die Demo auf 7 Minuten reine Flugzeit begrenzt, danach stoppt das Spiel und muss neu gestartet werden, wenn man weiter fliegen will. Menüeinstellungen lassen sich aber unabhängig davon vornehmen, sofern das Spiel pausiert ist. Viel testen kann man da also nicht, aber allgemein das Fluggefühl, die Menüs (schmucklos, aber funktionell) und, wie gesagt, die Performance machen einen guten Eindruck. Weniger gut gefällt mir bisher die Grafik und der Sound. Die Beleuchtung wirkt recht farblos und kontrastarm und die Bodenobjekte nicht sonderlich detailliert, dafür muss die Anzahl der Szenerieobjekte aber auch nicht auf ein Viertel oder noch weniger runtergesetzt werden, um über die 30 fps zu kommen.

Wenn man noch (mehr als) ein wenig an der Beleuchtung schraubt und die Türen für Addons und Mods a la FSX/P3D/X-Plane öffnet, könnte daraus eine richtig interessante Alternative zu den anderen aufgezählten Flugsimulationen werden, einfach schon durch die massiv bessere Performance durch Nutzung aller CPU-Kerne, was vor allem Leuten mit mehreren Bildschirmen und VR-Headsets einiges bringt. Ob daraus auch gleichzeitig ein Augenschmaus a la Digital Combat Simulator oder IL-2 Battle of Stalingrad wird muss man wohl abwarten. Bin jedenfalls gespannt, wie die Entwicklung voranschreitet.

Falls jemand die Demo testen will, die gibt's hier: https://flyinside-fsx.com/Home/Sim


----------



## golani79 (13. Oktober 2018)

Wow .. mit 10 Flugzeugen unter anderem von Milviz? Hab die F-86 von Milviz und die ist super - klingt gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Oktober 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wow .. mit 10 Flugzeugen unter anderem von Milviz? Hab die F-86 von Milviz und die ist super - klingt gar nicht schlecht.



Kannte die Firma bis gerade nicht, muss ich zugeben. Hab mir mal die Website von Milviz angeschaut und ich glaube, dass FlyInside da evtl. nur abgespeckte Versionen nutzt. Zumindest sehen die Screenshot von z. B. der B55 auf der Website deutlich detaillierter aus, als das 3d-Modell und die Texturen in FlyInside Flight Simulator. Wobei ich es auch seltsam fände, wenn die Sim für unter 30 Euro zehn Flugzeuge beinhalten würde, die einzeln allein schon mehr kosten würden.  

Aufgrund der Zeitlimitierung hab ich bisher nur die B55 getestet (fliegt sich gut, sieht gut aus, wenn halt auch nicht überragend), die anderen, die in der Demo enthalten sind, schaue ich mir evtl. morgen mal an. Und mal sehen: Evtl. kaufe ich mir das Ding auch in der nächsten Zeit.

*edit* Gekauft. Jetzt fehlen noch knapp 23 GB an Szeneriedaten und ein paar Flugzeuge, dann kann es morgen endlich losgehen. Endlich mal ein FluSi mit vernünftiger Performance!



*großes edit*:

Mal ein erster Eindruck zur Vollversion der *FlyInside Flight Simulator Beta*:

Ich hab ja vor einigen Tagen schon ein bisschen was zur Demo der Beta geschrieben. Da die aber halt nach 7 Minuten neu gestartet werden musste, war da nicht viel zu testen möglich. Daher hab ich mal in den sauren 35 Euro Apfel (32 Dollar ohne Steuern in den USA, wenn man bereits FlyInside Mods gekauft hat wird's billiger)  gebissen und mir das Teil gekauft und ein wenig umfangreicher getestet. Ich werde jetzt keinen seitenlangen Artikel schreiben, sondern einfach mal auflisten, was gut ist, und was (noch?) nicht so toll funktioniert.

Gut gefallen hat mir:
- Die Performance am Monitor und im VR Headset. In 1080p z. B. sind am Monitor mit maximalen Einstellungen selbst nachts und in der Dämmerung (= viele Lichter in der Umgebung) inkl. 4x MSAA 140 bis 200 fps auf meinem Ryzen 1600X mit GTX 1070 möglich. Bei Tag sind es sogar 240 bis 330 fps. X-Plane 11 liefert da eher so um die 30 bis 40 fps (evtl. sogar weniger), sieht dabei allerdings auch deutlich schöner aus (mit maximalen Einstellungen und Szenerie-Addons). In VR hab ich bei guten Einstellungen stabile 90 fps, bei extremen Einstellungen (maximales Supersampling für sehr scharfes Bild, selbst in der Rift) geht's ab und zu auf 45 fps zurück, die aber dank berechneter Zwischenbilder trotzdem noch sehr flüssig wirken.
- Die Menüs sind nicht schön, aber sehr funktional. Erinnert ingesamt sehr an FSX oder X-Plane. Man hat eine ein- und ausblendbare Menüleiste am oberen Bildschirmrand, über die man windows-typisch verschiedene Menüs aufrufen kann, die dann als verschiebbare Fenster auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen. Gewinnt definitiv keinen Designpreis, aber sollte auch keinen überfordern.
- Die Flugphysik macht erstmal einen recht guten Eindruck, aber da ich kein Experte in Sachen Flugsimulationen bin, kann ich nicht beurteilen, wie nah das tatsächlich den jeweiligen Originalen kommt. Auf den ersten Blick fühlt es sich aber nicht großartig anders an, als X-Plane oder FSX. Laut Entwicklern wurde die neue Engine wohl auch so gestaltet, dass man relativ problemlos Mods und Addons aus anderen Flugsimulationen für FlyInside anpassen kann. So denke ich, dass es wohl auch in Zukunft keinen Mangel an inoffiziellem Content für FlyInside geben wird.

Neutral sehe ich:
- Es gibt bisher nur die USA zu befliegen. Die ganze Karte schein topografisch an sich korrekt zu sein, ist aber auch nicht sonderlich detailliert. Aber um ehrlich zu sein: Das ist bei X-Plane und FSX nicht anders. Wenn man so riesige Gebiete darstellen will, ist einfach keine handgemachte Karte a la DCS möglich. Städte werden random mit zufälligen Gebäuden bestückt (und davon wirklich mehr als reichlich), wirkliche Landmarken gibt es eine Handvoll, aber eben längst nicht alle und auch nicht allzu schön designt. Auch scheinen die mitgelieferten Karten texturtechnisch nicht auf Satellitenfotos zu basieren. Eine Europakarte soll in Arbeit sein.

Nicht gefallen hat mir:
- Die Flugzeuge wirken noch sehr unfertig. Die Modelle basieren auf Addons der Entwickler Milviz und TFDi Design, sind aber offenbar noch nicht voll funktionsfähig und teilweise sogar noch verbuggt. So kann ich im T38-A Jet z. B. zwar die Ruder mit der Trimmung betätigen, die Ruderpedalen wirken aber wie Querruder, obwohl als Animation die Seitenruder bewegt werden. Wird aber sicher noch gefixt. Ansonsten sind die Cockpits nicht voll funktionsfähig. Die meisten Knöpfe und Schalter lassen sich zwar betätigen, aber aber (noch?) keine Funktion. Grafisch sind die Cockpits recht detailliert, die 3d-Modelle außen sehen aber nicht so schön aus. Ich weiß nicht, ob das an den tatsächlichen 3d-Modellen liegt, oder ob da einfach (noch?) nicht die entsprechenden Materialshader auf den Texturen liegen. Da die jeweiligen Flugzeuge auch einzeln als Addon für FSX/X-Plane verkauft werden (und nicht billig sind) weiß ich nicht, wie detailliert das noch weiter umgesetzt wird oder ob es bei abgespeckten Versionen bleibt.
- Abgesehen vom Cockpit selbst gibt es im Spiel noch keine Schatten. Weder von der Szenerie, noch vom eigenen Flugzeug. Insgesamt wirkt die Beleuchtung auch tagsüber sehr blass und kontrastarm. Abends/Nachts dagegen sieht es mit den ganzen beleuchteten Straßen und Gebäuden richtig schön aus. Richtige Lichtquellen, die tatsächlich die Umgebung erhellen, scheint es auch noch nicht zu geben. Also keine Scheinwerfer oder funktionierenden Cockpitbeleuchtungen für die Nacht. 
- Da die Navigation im Cockpit noch nicht funktioniert, könnte man das theoretisch über die Menüs regeln, aber die Karte ist leider nicht wirklich brauchbar. Man kann (nicht weiter erklärte) Orte anklicken und sich hinteleportieren ... das war's.
- Diverse andere Bugs, Glitches usw.

Vorläufiges Fazit: Ist halt alles noch ne recht frühe Beta. Ob man es sich jetzt kaufen sollte, kann ich nicht eindeutig sagen. Ich hab's vor allem auch gekauft, da ich die Entwickler unterstützen will, da es sonst ja keiner gebacken kriegt, mal eine performancetechnisch gute Flugsimulation rauszubringen. Die meisten Sims sind CPU-mäßig hauptsächlich auf einen Kern fixiert, was eben die Leistung stark einschränkt und oft als Minimum einen übertakteten I7 fordert, wenn man stabile 60 fps bei guter Optik haben will. Bei FlyInside ist das nicht der Fall. Da wird alles an Power genutzt, was irgendwie zu finden ist. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass die Entwickler durchhalten und in ein oder zwei Jahren, nach Abschluss der Beta, einen rundherum gelungenen Flugsimulator rausbringen, der auch die Unterstützung der größeren Addon-Entwickler bekommt. Wenn man jetzt sofort einen vollfunktionsfähigen Flugsimulator als Alternative zu X-Plane oder FSX/P3D haben will, sollte man wohl lieber warten, da FlyInside einfach an allen Ecken und Enden noch nicht fertig ist.


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. Oktober 2018)

*Assassin's Creed: Odyssey*
Klasse Spiel! Bin Level 15 nach acht Stunden (!) und nach einer etwas zähen Anfangsphase nimmt die Story Fahrt auf. 
Blöd ist nur, dass es sehr schwierig ist, ein Fort komplett unerkannt auszuräuchern, da die Hauptmänner selbst auf Stufe 2 des Assassinen-Boosts nur selten mit einem Stich auszuschalten sind.

Es bricht also automatisch ein Kampf aus, dann kommt noch ständig Verstärkung dazu und schließlich auch noch drei, vier Kopfgeldjäger. Das artet oft in Chaos aus und die Kämpfe ziehen sich so in die Länge.

Das Kampfsystem lässt sich aber vergleichsweise leicht austricksen, besonders gegen einzelne starke Feinde. Mit dem Schwert drei schnelle Angriffe, ausweichen, wieder angreifen, wieder ausweichen. So befindet sich der Gegner in einem permanenten Stagger-Modus und ich erledige einen Kopfgeldjäger teilweise in einem Rutsch, ohne dass er mich auch nur einmal angreifen kann.

Ich hab irgendwann mal aus Versehen zwei Zivilisten gekillt, weil ein Feindlager mitten in einer Stadt lag. Seitdem werde ich gejagt und habe die höchste Fahndungsstufe. Bin zu geizig, um das Kopfgeld selbst zu bezahlen. Inzwischen suche ich meine Jäger eh gezielt auf und mach sie platt. Das System dahinter ist ein bisschen witzlos, mir sind die Namen der Söldner komplett egal. Das ist meilenweit vom Nemesis-System aus Mittelerde entfernt, die Zypen haben null Persönlichkeit. Ich hau sie nur um wegen dem Loot und der Boni im Menü.

Na gut, das nur am Rande, der Rest ist wirklich ausgezeichnet. Kassandra gefällt mir sehr gut als Heldin, ich hatte gerade meine erste größere Auswirkung einer Stunden zuvor getroffenen Quest-Entscheidung und das Erforschen der Welt macht wieder irre viel Spaß. Vermisse aber bisher die coolen Gräber aus Origins, kommt da noch was?


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Oktober 2018)

MudRunner: American Wild

boah ist das anstrengend 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gKCkQ5NsxKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (23. Oktober 2018)

Bin auch noch bei Odyssey, spiele es aber anscheinen extrem viel gemaechlicher als Peter (nach 45 Stunden erst in Korinth und Level 30). Ich habe am Anfang viel zu viele dieser Sanduhr nebenquests gemacht, die absolut witzlos sind (obwohl ich es echt krass finde wieviele Dialogzeilen Ubisoft fuer diese nutzlosen Quests vertont hat, damit haette man echt Besseres anstellen koennen). Ueberhaupt finde ich das SPiel ist sehr mit nutzlosem Zeug ueberfrachtet. Da waeren diese Min-Quests und die ganzen Sachen am Anschlagsboard, vor allem das ganze IRL Zeit begrenzte Zeug. Furchtbar, das Spiel waere ohne diesen ganzen Mist besser gewesen. Das Soeldner System ist komplett witzlos, da stimme ich zu. Die Kriegsmechanik haette man in der Form mMn auch weglassen koennen, viel zu game-y, waere besser gewesen Kriegsereignisse lieber einfach in die Story einzubauen. Auch die Karte ist mMn viel zu gross geraten, Dinge wiederholen sich und machen oft gar keinen Sinn (wieso greifen mich Wachen in der Naehe eines Tempels mitten in einer Stadt an, wo auch 100 andere Zivilisten rumlaufen, obwohl ich denen nichts getan habe? Das ist nur der Fall, weil es halt "ein Location" ist und ich mich durch schleichen/kaempfen soll wegen was auch immer).

Das Spiel sollte also am besten mit einem Zettel ausgeliefert werden auf dem draufsteht, was man alles ignorieren muss um Spass zu haben. Das finde ich nicht gut. Wenn ich eine Spielmechanik "aktiv" ignorieren muss, dait das Spiel besser wird, dann ist es keine gute Mechanik.
Ausserdem habe auch ich das gleiche Problem wie Peter, dass Captains oft nicht mit einem Assassineneangriff zu Boden gehen, selbst wenn man darauf skillt und ausruestet. Das nervt, speziell wenn man wirklich nur das Minimum der Location Ziele erfuellen will, wozu eben auch immer gehoert den Captain/die Captains auszuschalten. Nun muss man entweder vorher alle anderen Wachen heimlich erledigen oder es bricht ein rieiges Gemetzel aus. Das ist nix. Alternativ kann man auch einfach den Captain einmal "assassinieren", dann wegrennen, sich verstecken, dann wiederkommen und ihm den Rest geben, spricht aber halt auch nicht gerade fuer die KI/das Game Design.

Aber das klingt jetzt alles so Negativ, dabei ist Odyssey - wie gesagt, wenn man mal weiss was man ignorieren muss - ein echt tolles Spiel. Kassandra ist sehr witzig, Die Story ist jetzt bisher noch nicth der Megabringer aber ok, die groesseren Nebenquests passen auch und die Welt ist halt wieder echt toll gestaltet. Also insofern alles top. 

Uebrigens, sie haben gestern die Adrestia gefunden, habt ihr das mitbekommen?
https://www.theguardian.com/science...cient-greek-discovered-at-bottom-of-black-sea
Mal schauen, ob sie das Schiff in AC: OD noch nachpatchen wenn es neue Erkenntnisse ueber die Seefahrt zu der Zeit geben sollte.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Oktober 2018)

Heute Abend *Forza Horizon 4 *und *Assetto Corsa*, jeweils knapp ne dreiviertel Stunde. Und da kommt halt wieder die Idee auf: Wie geil wäre ein Forza Horizon mit der Fahrphysik, Force Feedback, VR-Support usw. von Assetto Corsa? 

Was mir bei Forza Horizon 4 auffällt: Die richtig stark motorisierten Hypercars mit 1000 PS und mehr (z. B. Koenigsegg Agera) sind echt schwer zu fahren, weil das Heck beim Rausbeschleunigen ständig ausbrechen will. Und irgendwie sind solche Autos in Assetto Corsa einfacher zu fahren. Den Agera gibt's da zwar nicht, aber z. B. der Pagani Huayra mit 800 PS und 1000 Nm mit Heckantrieb, LaFerrari, McLaren P1 und selbst Oldies, wie der Sauber C9 sind trotz massig Leistung und Heckantrieb durchaus zu beherrschen, wenn die Reifen mal warm sind. Forza Horizon 4 dagegen macht mir vor allem Spaß bis zur 800er Klasse (leicht getunte Supercars, stärker getunte Sportwagen, Hot Hatches, JDM-Karren, Rallye-Karren usw. Alles über 800 Leistungspunkten ist da oft echt schwer zu beherrschen im Kurvenausgang, vor allem, wenn es nur Heckantrieb gibt. Da erinnere ich mich z. B. auch an die Demo von Forza Motorsports 7, wo ich ständig mit dem GT2 RS trotz Lenkrad abgeflogen bin. Moderne Sportwagen sind doch schnell, aber ab Werk so abgestimmt, dass die ihren Fahrer nicht in jeder Kurve umbringen wollen, wenn man das Gaspedal falsch anschaut.

Mein Lieblingskarren in FH4 ist im Moment ein leicht getunter Lamborghini Huracan LP610-4 (800er Wertung, leider kein Performante), dicht gefolgt vom vorgetrunten Lancia 037, den man u. a. auch schon in der Demo bei den Dirt Events freischalten konnte. Diese Autos fahren sich richtig rund, immer nachvollziehbar und machen richtig Spaß. Aber wenn ich z. B. den Porsche GT2 RS mit 700 PS fahre ... von den Testern des echten Autos hört man immer wieder, wie verlustfrei das Auto selbst ohne Traktionskontrolle, trotz reinem Heckantrieb und bei abgeschalter Traktionskontrolle, die Leistung sicher beherrschbar auf den Asphalt bringt. Bei FH4 dagegen ist das Auto in der Serie kaum aus den Kurven heraus fahrbar, was ich etwas seltsam finde. Sollten Arcade-Rennspiele nicht eigentlich einfacher sein, als Simulationen?

Was Forza Horizon 4 wirklich fehlt, sind "realistische" Fahrhilfen. Also eine Einstellung, bei der jedes Fahrzeug die Fahrhilfen hat, die auch im echten Auto verbaut sind und die man dann auch ohne Wertungsabzug nutzen kann. Echte Super- und Hypercars sind eben oft mit der Elektronik im Hinterkopf konzipiert. Auch in der echten GT3-Rennserie werden ABS und Traktionskontrolle genutzt. Anders ausgedrückt: ABS und TC für moderne Sportwagen von Porsche, Ferrari, Koenigsegg & Co., keine Fahrhilfen für Retrokarren a la Ford Mustang, Shelby Cobra, Porsche 917 usw. wäre schön.

Davon abgesehen macht mir Forza Horizon 4 aber nach wie vor ne Menge Spaß. Schöne Landschaften, spaßige Events, viele tolle Karren ... genau das richtige zum Entspannen am Abend. In Assetto Corsa greifen die Highlands Streckenvarianten die Atmosphäre auch sehr schön auf, so dass der Übergang von FH4 zu Assetto Corsa recht nahtlos war, trotz Wechsel vom Gamepad zum Lenkrad.


----------



## Zybba (25. Oktober 2018)

Warum spielst du Forza nicht auch mit Lenkrad, wenn du das doch schon hast?
Ist es nicht konsolenkompatibel oder für das Spiel als Funracer unnötig?


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Oktober 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Warum spielst du Forza nicht auch mit Lenkrad, wenn du das doch schon hast?
> Ist es nicht konsolenkompatibel oder für das Spiel als Funracer unnötig?



Erstens ist meine Erfahrung aus Motorsports 7, dass der Lenkradsupport nicht besonders gut ist, zweitens hab auch gar keinen Monitor hinter dem Lenkrad, da ich die Simulationen alle mit VR fahre. Ich glaube, für Forza ist tatsächlich das Gamepad besser geeignet.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Oktober 2018)

*Spider-Man*
Uih, ist das schöööön! Bei Sonnenuntergang durch Manhattan schwingen macht irgendwie süchtig, ein superbes Spielgefühl und die Grafik ist bombig. Ich habe die Story jetzt erstmal links liegen lassen, schalte gerade alle Türme frei (Hallo, Ubisoft!) und sammle Rucksäcke. Warum ich das mache, kann ich gerade selbst nicht so genau sagen, irgendwie macht es halt einfach Spaß, ohne Druck durch die Straßenschluchten zu schwingen, ab und zu ein Verbrechen zu verhindern und diese schicke Welt zu bewundern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab bei *Shadow of the Tomb Raider* die Hauptgeschichte durchgespielt und die 9 Herausforderungsgräber gemacht. Wirklich ein großartiges Spiel. Was ich übrigens mehr als beachtlich finde: Auf Steam haben den Erfolg, den man beim Abschließen der Kampagne/des Spiels bekommt, schon 39%. Knapp 1 1/2 Monate nach Veröffentlichung ist das echt eine sehr hohe Zahl. Fast die Hälfte der Spieler hat das Spiel also schon durch.

Außerdem hab ich die Kampagne von *Call of Duty WW2* fertiggespielt. War eine der besten Kampagnen in der Call of Duty Reihe. Da ist man bei einigen Sachen wieder zurück zu den Wurzeln gegangen und das tat dem Spiel echt gut. Deswegen echt schade, dass das neue Spiel keine Kampagne hat und mich deswegen gar nicht interessiert. Vielleicht hat das Spiel im nächsten Jahr ja wieder eine.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2018)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Spider-Man*
> Uih, ist das schöööön! Bei Sonnenuntergang durch Manhattan schwingen macht irgendwie süchtig, ein superbes Spielgefühl und die Grafik ist bombig. Ich habe die Story jetzt erstmal links liegen lassen, schalte gerade alle Türme frei (Hallo, Ubisoft!) und sammle Rucksäcke. Warum ich das mache, kann ich gerade selbst nicht so genau sagen, irgendwie macht es halt einfach Spaß, ohne Druck durch die Straßenschluchten zu schwingen, ab und zu ein Verbrechen zu verhindern und diese schicke Welt zu bewundern.


Ich hab echt mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine PS4 Pro, RDR2, Spidey und GoW zu kaufen!  

Das wird durch deinen Kommentar nicht ... einfacher.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Oktober 2018)

Hehe, so soll es sein. Allein für die drei Titel lohnt es sich schon total. Dann noch Uncharted 4 und ein paar andere ... eine der besten Investitionen, die man derzeit im Gaming machen kann.

Davon unabhängig bin ich aber trotzdem aktuell dabei, meinen PC für gut 1.200 € aufzurüsten. RTX 2070, 16 GB RAM, einen Intel i5-8600K, noch eine größere SSD und das passende Mainboard plus Lüfter dazu. Damit kann ich ACO dann endlich auch zu Hause gut spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab echt mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine PS4 Pro, RDR2, Spidey und GoW zu kaufen!
> 
> Das wird durch deinen Kommentar nicht ... einfacher.


Verzichten ist auch eine Form von Stärke.


----------



## MrFob (26. Oktober 2018)

Man muss schon zugeben, die PS4 ist echt krass gut mit Exklusivtiteln versorgt, RDR2 (ok, das gibts auch fuer XBox, hab ich aber auch keine), Horizon:Zero Dawn, Uncharted 4, GoW, Detroit, Spider Man und dann kommt noch Last of US 2, Ghost of Tsushima und und und... Da ist nun wirklich fuer praktisch jeden Gschmack ein absoluter Top Titel dabei.
Das ist nochmal viel schlimmer als bei der PS3 damals. Irgendwann besorge ich mir auch eine, aber ich werde es wohl wieder erst spaet machen, und dann wohl auch eher gebraucht, um Sony fuer ihre extrem aggressive Exklusiv-Politik nicht auch noch direkt zu belohnen (obwohl sich derjenige, dem ich die PS4 gebraucht abkaufe dann wahrscheinlich mit dem Geld seine neue PS5 teilfinanziert ).
Ich finde Microsoft's Strategie, wenn ueberhaupt, dann meist eher etwas Zeitexklusiv zu machen da schon viel sympathischer, auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin wie freiwillig diese Strategie nun ist.  Aber man muss es Sony schon lassen, sie haben sich in dieser Generation schon sehr sehr gut aufgestellt.


----------



## golani79 (27. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab echt mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine PS4 Pro, RDR2, Spidey und GoW zu kaufen!
> 
> Das wird durch deinen Kommentar nicht ... einfacher.



https://youtu.be/_QWh3d7UUIU


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Oktober 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber man muss es Sony schon lassen, sie haben sich in dieser Generation schon sehr sehr gut aufgestellt.


Tja, und jetzt sind sie unangefochtener Marktführer und fangen an es sich mit ihren Fans zu verscherzen, indem sie diese SJW-Politik fahren und großspurig Spiele zensieren oder verbieten, die dann erstaunlicherweise auf der Switch unzensiert oder weniger zensiert kommen, wo doch früher es immer Nintendo war, die da auf die "Familienfreundlichkeit" geachtet und alles zensiert haben, jetzt aber endlich den Sprung geschafft haben und auf die Fans hören.


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Oktober 2018)

Bitte was?


----------



## Bonkic (27. Oktober 2018)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bitte was?



geh nicht drauf ein -bitte!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Oktober 2018)

Das macht dann seine Aussage leider nicht weniger wahr.

Aber Ignoranz kann durchaus als Platzfüller eine Zeit lang dienen.


----------



## McDrake (27. Oktober 2018)

Bin jetzt bei knapp 50 Stunden Spielzeit bei *Bard's Tale IV*. Nicht schlecht für einen 63%-Titel 

Meine Gruppe ist inzwischen recht gut ausgerüstet, was das Spiel merkt und mir keine neuen/besseren Waffen mehr anbietet.
In versteckten Truhen finde ich 80 Goldstücke, was in Anbetracht meiner 20'000 nicht der Rede und Mühe wert ist.
Da stimmt das Balancing und Lootmechanik nicht mehr ganz. Was eigentlich komisch ist, da man keine Random-Fights hat.
Alte, durchforstete Gebiete haben jetzt selten ein paar neue, stärkere Gegner aufzuweisen. Aber der Levelaufstieg geht jetzt recht langsam von statten.

Was ein wenig schade ist, ist die Tatsache, dass man seine Skills nicht neu setzen kann.
Würde jetzt ein paar Punkt anders verteilen. Ok, es gibt ein Tool. Aber wäre ingame ganz nett gewesen.
Ich versuchs aber weiter mit meiner jetzigen Truppe. So weit wie wir gekommen sind...


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Oktober 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das macht dann seine Aussage leider nicht weniger wahr.
> 
> Aber Ignoranz kann durchaus als Platzfüller eine Zeit lang dienen.



Weniger wahr als unwahr geht ja auch schlecht


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Weniger wahr als unwahr geht ja auch schlecht



Manche rechnen ja inzwischen auch in Alternativen Wahrheiten


----------



## golani79 (28. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Weniger wahr als unwahr geht ja auch schlecht


Die eine Wahrheit gibt es aber auch nicht [emoji14]


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Manche rechnen ja inzwischen auch in Alternativen Wahrheiten


Einige kennen sich da sogar besonders gut damit aus !


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Oktober 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was ein wenig schade ist, ist die Tatsache, dass man seine Skills nicht neu setzen kann.


 Kenn ich, mir hat ein Extremnerv bei Diablo2 seinerzeit den Spass am weiterspielen verhagelt, da wurde der beste Bogenskill mal eben zum schlechtesten und umskillen war nicht drin.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Oktober 2018)

nach langer zeit mal wieder was am pc, nämlich *wolfenstein 2*:
ehrlich gesagt hab ich so gut wie nichts auszusetzen. ein absolut würdiger nachfolger von the new order.
lediglich bei den zwischensequenzen hat man es imo ein bißchen übertrieben. da wäre weniger / kürzer mehr gewesen. außerdem sehen einige außenareale, ganz im gegensatz zu den toll gestalteten innenräumen, eher nach 2007 als `17 aus. auch das rumgerenne im u-boot-hub ist ab und an nervig. aber das ist wirklich jammern auf extrem hohen niveau.
wer auf sp-shooter steht, MUSS wolfenstein 2 spielen!

ärgerlich ist der wasser-bug (eine art "überstrahl-effekt"), von dem ich geplagt bin. man sieht in gebieten, in denen wasser dominiert quasi gar nix. trotzdem hab ich mich dort bislang immer irgendwie durchgekämpft. ehrlich gesagt bin ich zu faul mehrere treiber durchzuprobieren. die qualitätseinstellung spielt jedenfalls keine rolle.


----------



## golani79 (28. Oktober 2018)

Hab's nur auf PS4 gespielt - da gab es diesen Bug nicht. Kann man am PC Bloom oder so Zeugs nicht deaktivieren?


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Oktober 2018)

*Spider-Man* ist fertig, oder zumindest zu 90%. Mir fehlen noch ein paar Straßenverbrechen in einigen Distrikten und ich hab nicht alle Herausforderungen des Taskmasters oder die Feindbasen auf der höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe abgeschlossen. Hmm, eigentlich würde ich ja gerne zumindest mal den finalen Anzug sehen, den man bei 100%  bekommt. Andererseits ist danach ja nix mehr zu tun (New Game+ und DLC interessiert mich nicht), also guck ich mir den wohl auf Youtube an.
Insgesamt ein wirklich tolles Spiel. Gab nur ein paar absurde Szenen in der Story, am meisten gestört hat mich die "Not-OP" an Peter, bei dem suggeriert wurde, der Arzt hätte seinen Zustand stabilisiert, ohne jemals Peters Maske oder seinen Anzug abzunehmen. Ja klar ...

Schönes Ende auf jeden Fall, das Raum für einen Nachfolger lässt. Man hat wirklich gemerkt, dass den Entwicklern die Charaktere nicht egal sind, jeder darf mal im Rampenlicht stehen. Toll!

edit: Hahahaha, gerade nachgeguckt, wie der 100%-Anzug aussieht. G-E-N-I-A-L! Das war eh die beste Szene im ganzen Spiel, saulustig


----------



## LOX-TT (1. November 2018)

Red Dead Redemption 2





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=12mDhkutbtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2018)

*MGS5:TPP*

Mittlerweile die 100-Stunden-Marke geknackt und zuletzt die zwei wohl größten Plot-Twists/Höhepunkte erspielt: Quiets Abschied und die Wahrheit über Big Boss. Ersteres ungewöhnlich emotional wie wirkungsvoll inszeniert, Letzteres hinterlässt ein sehr zwiespältiges Gefühl:



Spoiler



Dass man die ganze Zeit über nicht den wahren Big Boss, sondern den per Gesichtschirurgie angepassten Medic aus "Ground Zeroes" gelenkt hat... Zwar zum Teil nachvollziehbar (und macht auch in Hinblick aufs zeitlich später angesiedelte "Metal Gear" von 1987 durchaus Sinn), trotzdem kann ich es nicht ohne das eine oder andere "Aber" hinnehmen. Ein zur Ablenkung geschaffener Doppelgänger, das wäre ja noch zu verstehen... Aber mit der gleichen Stimme und den gleichen Fähigkeiten des echten und legendären Big Boss?!

Von Kojima ist man ja einiges gewohnt, aber DAS ist mal eine Mega-Pille die er hier Fans zum Schlucken vorhält. 


Und weiterhin noch einige Nebenmissionen zu absolvieren... Puh... Gebe dem Spiel noch eine, maximal zwei Wochen, aber dann ist wirklich Feierabend. Hat schon so eine neue persönliche Spielzeit-Rekordmarke aufgestellt. Aber ist auch ein verdammt gutes MGS (wenn auch nicht das Allerbeste). 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shorty484 (5. November 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *MGS5:TPP*
> 
> Mittlerweile die 100-Stunden-Marke geknackt und zuletzt die zwei wohl größten Plot-Twists/Höhepunkte erspielt: Quiets Abschied und die Wahrheit über Big Boss. Ersteres ungewöhnlich emotional wie wirkungsvoll inszeniert, Letzteres hinterlässt ein sehr zwiespältiges Gefühl:
> 
> ...



Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, zweiteres kam für mich nicht besonders überraschend, es gab während des Spiels mehrere Hinweise darauf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, zweiteres kam für mich nicht besonders überraschend, es gab während des Spiels mehrere Hinweise darauf.





Spoiler



Davon habe ich nicht sonderlich viele mitbekommen. Ishmaels Verschwinden direkt zu Beginn hatte mich natürlich stutzig gemacht, und auch dass auf einem der Tonbänder Elis Gen-Test (ob er einer der Enfants Terribles sein könnte) negativ ausfiel hat mich sofort aufhorchen lassen, hab es aber als Ablenkung bzw. als bewusste Täuschung angenommen.

Trotzdem hatte ich mit diesem Kniff nicht wirklich gerechnet, weil ich mich gedanklich an das Ende von "Ground Zeroes" geklammert hab. Konnte ja nicht ahnen dass die Kamera im entscheidenden Moment - Explosion von Paz und Feuerwelle in Richtung Big Boss - wegzeigt dass sich jemand vor dem Alter Ego wirft. 



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wubaron (6. November 2018)

Am Handy spiel ich zurzeit mal wieder Star Wars Galaxy of Hereos. Müsste mich langsam mal mehr einarbeiten zwecks Taktik. Bis jetzt hab ich einfach grob paar Charakte aufgestellt. Funktioniert natürlich nur so lange man viel stärker als der Gegner ist.  Spielt das jemand von euch? Spielt ihre eigentlich auch was nebenher am Handy?

Am PC spiel ich gelgentlich Fifa oder Need for Speed Payback.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Spielt das jemand von euch? Spielt ihre eigentlich auch was nebenher am Handy?


Nö. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2018)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider ...

... gefällt mir ziemlich gut, wobei man für meinen Teil zuviele Menschen töten *muss*. 

Irgendwie passt das für mich nicht zu Tomb Raider. Klar, im Fall der Fälle mit einem Bogen oder Waffe wehren, no-brainer, aber einen 'stealth-kill' mit durchgeschnittener Kehle bzw. respektive Kletteraxt in den Kopf rammen. Naaaaaaja.

Einen Klos hatte ich auch im "ersten" Level im Hals ...



Spoiler



... als das Dorf geflutet wird und ein kleiner Junge aus dem Fenster fällt und vermutlich gestorben ist.  

Kann man den Jungen eigentlich retten oder ist das eine definitive Scriptsequenz um die Tragödie bzw. Auswirkungen darzustellen und dem damit verbundenen Seelenschmerz von Fräulein Croft?!



Ansonsten technisch ziemlich brilliant, sieht gut aus und läuft auf meinem System mit konstanten 60fps in FullHD mit max. Details und 2x nVidia Kantenglättung. Einzig und allein HDR bekomme ich über Gamestream nicht aktiviert.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Shadow of the Tomb Raider ...
> 
> ... gefällt mir ziemlich gut, wobei man für meinen Teil zuviele Menschen töten *muss*.



Lol?
In Shadow muss man wahrscheinlich so wenige Menschen töten wie in noch keinem anderen TR zuvor.


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Lol?
> In Shadow muss man wahrscheinlich so wenige Menschen töten wie in noch keinem anderen TR zuvor.


... darum ging es mir doch gar nicht.

Sondern warum man nicht ggf. als Evolution des Spielprinzips dem Spieler die Möglichkeit gibt, ob er sich an den Wachen vorbei schleichen oder eben töten möchte. Ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass das Schießen nicht Hauptbestandteil von einem TR ist bzw. sein sollte, sondern das Klettern und Erkunden und eine mehr oder minder interessante Story verfolgen ist.

Aber vllt. seh ich das ja nur so ... kann ja sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2018)

Als Alternative zu immer gleichen Brett- und Kartenspielen hab ich für Sohnemann - trotz der strengen Einhaltung von einer Daddelstunde pro Tag - eine andere gemeinsame Beschäftigungsmöglichkeit rausgepickt: Zu dritt sitzen wir den einen oder anderen Abend am Alt-Notebook und gönnen uns ein Paar Fragerunden "You don't know Jack".

Herrlich, über die einleitende Begrüßungen und die Ausraster/zweideutigen Kommentare von Cockie kann man sich auch heute noch beömmeln wie sonstwas. Habe es aber irgendwie vergessen oder verdrängt dass der Anteil an schweinischen Fragen doch relativ hoch ist... Egal, unser Junge steht so oder so gerade in den Startlöchern seiner Pubertät, bei dem was er auf der Schule auf schnappt ist dies hier ja noch einigermaßen gesittet. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... darum ging es mir doch gar nicht.
> 
> Sondern warum man nicht ggf. als Evolution des Spielprinzips dem Spieler die Möglichkeit gibt, ob er sich an den Wachen vorbei schleichen oder eben töten möchte. Ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass das Schießen nicht Hauptbestandteil von einem TR ist bzw. sein sollte, sondern das Klettern und Erkunden und eine mehr oder minder interessante Story verfolgen ist.
> 
> Aber vllt. seh ich das ja nur so ... kann ja sein.


Naja, wo ist da der Unterschied zu den Ur-TRs? Da wollten dir auch jede Menge Getier und (ab Teil 2 besonders viele) Schuften ans Höschen. Damals hatte man auch keine andere Wahl als alles nieder zu ballern. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, wo ist da der Unterschied zu den Ur-TRs? Da wollten dir auch jede Menge Getier und (ab Teil 2 besonders viele) Schuften ans Höschen. Damals hatte man auch keine andere Wahl als alles nieder zu ballern.


... und weil das Spielprinzip von vor über 20 Jahren so war, muss es heute auch noch so sein? 

Gute Logik.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und weil das Spielprinzip von vor über 20 Jahren so war, muss es heute auch noch so sein?
> 
> Gute Logik.


Die Action ist genauso fester Bestandteil der Marke wie die Rätsel. Logisch? Logisch.  

Ich würde weder auf das eine noch das andere verzichten wollen, denn der Mix aus beiden macht eben TR aus. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2018)

Geschmäcker sind eben unterschiedlich, was ja absolut in Ordnung ist ... trotzdem finde ich Kehle durchschneiden etc. jetzt nicht sooooo toll bzw. passend, nicht für ein TR. Das würde ich eher bei einem Hitman erwarten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und weil das Spielprinzip von vor über 20 Jahren so war, muss es heute auch noch so sein?
> 
> Gute Logik.



Du argumentierst einerseits mit "das passt nicht zu einem TR" und andererseits erwartest du Evolution, weil es "vor 20 Jahren schon so war". 
Irgendwie widerspricht sich das in meinen Augen. 
Was sich geändert hat ist halt die Darstellung, die aufgrund der modernen Technik deutlich expliziter ist.
Ich finde es daher schon gut, dass die Entwicklung mit Shadow noch stärkerer in Richtung Stealth geht, weil wildes rumgeballer in meinen Augen nun wirklich nicht passt, das ist eher ein Nathan Drake Ding.


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du argumentierst einerseits mit "das passt nicht zu einem TR" und andererseits erwartest du Evolution, weil es "vor 20 Jahren schon so war".
> Irgendwie widerspricht sich das in meinen Augen.


Warum widerspricht sich das?

Das ist doch genau die Erklärung. Ich würde eine Evolution vom Spielprinzip begrüßen und ja, mit Doppel-Uzi oder Doppel-Barretta rumspringen gab es damals schon, nur war die Lara Croft da eben auch eine Andere. Große Brüste etc.pp. ... die "neue" Lara Croft seit dem Reboot, nennen wir es mal so, ist für *mich* eben eher Archäologin als Actionheldin. Sprich das Erkunden, Klettern und mehr oder minder wenige Knobeln ist für *mich* deutlich passender als sich im Efeu zu verstecken und jemanden die Kehle durchzuschneiden.

Das es einige Actionpassagen geben mag ... geschenkt. Selbstverteidigung? Geschenkt. Pfeil und Bogen? Warum nicht.

D.h. füge dem "das passt nicht zu einem TR" das Wort neu ein ... "Das passt nicht zum *neuen* Tomb Raider [bzw. der *neuen* Lara Croft]".

Vllt. macht die Aussage dann für dich mehr Sinn ... vllt. aber auch nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2018)

Also wenn du dich jetzt nur am martialischen Schlag der neuen Lara störst kommst du zwei ganze Spiele zu spät mit dieser Kritik an. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also wenn du dich jetzt nur am martialischen Schlag der neuen Lara störst kommst du zwei ganze Spiele zu spät mit dieser Kritik an.
> [...]


Ich bin jetzt kein beinharter Zocker der Spiele mehrmals durchspielt, selbst einmal durchspielen ist für mich eine Ausnahme. Das erste Abenteuer von ihr habe ich gespielt, durchgespielt, und meine mich zu erinnern, dass das Töten eben nicht so leicht von der Hand ging, sondern dass das eben langsam aufgebaut wurde und das Töten eher die letztmögliche Konsequenz einer Begegnung war, Lara daran kein Spass hatte und gelitten hat.

Jedenfalls in den Zwischensequenzen und der Akt des Tötens sie mitgenommen hat ... vllt irrt mich meine Erinnerung aber auch.

Den zweiten Teil hab ich nicht sooo ausführlich gespielt, ich glaub max. 1-2h.

... was den dritten Teil betrifft, siehe oben.


----------



## Shorty484 (6. November 2018)

Red Dead Redemtion 2, nach 6 Spielstunden kann ich sagen, das Game is richtig geil. Hat mich von Anfang an gefesselt, das Western Setting ist wirklich mal ne gute Abwechslung und die Charaktere wachsen einen schon bald ans Herz und man leidet richtig mit. So muss das sein ... [emoji2]

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (6. November 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Red Dead Redemtion 2, nach 6 Spielstunden kann ich sagen, das Game is richtig geil. Hat mich von Anfang an gefesselt, das Western Setting ist wirklich mal ne gute Abwechslung und die Charaktere wachsen einen schon bald ans Herz und man leidet richtig mit. So muss das sein ... [emoji2]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk




Oh, mich juckt's ja dermaßen in den Fingern, mir einfach eben 'ne PS4 Pro plus RDR2 zu holen, aber das würde ja dann doch wieder bedeuten, dass ein weiterer "Staubfänger" ungenutzt rumsteht (ich habe viele *uralte* Konsolen, für die ich nur max. 1-2 Spiele besitze).

Ich vertraue einfach darauf, dass früher oder (eher) später dann doch eine PC-Version erscheinen wird.


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2018)

Mir geht es genau so ... RDR, GoW4 bzw. die Remastered der ersten Teile & das neue Spidey-Spiel.

Das würde erst einmal reichen. Allerdings löst eine PS4 Pro und tolle Spiele das eigentliche Problem nicht: die verfügbare Zeit.


----------



## golani79 (6. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mir geht es genau so ... RDR, GoW4 bzw. die Remastered der ersten Teile & das neue Spidey-Spiel.
> 
> Das würde erst einmal reichen. Allerdings löst eine PS4 Pro und tolle Spiele das eigentliche Problem nicht: die verfügbare Zeit.



Bist eh Chef - musst halt besser / mehr delegieren


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bist eh Chef - musst halt besser / mehr delegieren


... auf Arbeit klappt das super, da kann ich mir die Eier schaukeln, aber weder Frau noch so ein 2,5j Drei-Käse-Hoch lassen sich in der mir bekannten (und geliebten!) Art und Weise rumkommandieren.

Wobei, das Aufräumen, Zähne putzen etc. klappt super ...


----------



## Spassbremse (6. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings löst eine PS4 Pro und tolle Spiele das eigentliche Problem nicht: die verfügbare Zeit.



Mein strategischer Ansatz, um dieses Problem halbwegs in den Griff zu kriegen: 
kein Netflix (mehr), so gut wie keine Filme mehr (beim MCU habe ich z. B. mittlerweile völlig den Faden verloren)  und bei Serien beschränke ich mich auf eine überschaubare Anzahl, im doppelten Wortsinn.


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2018)

Dafür sind die Serien aber echt zu gut, siehe meinen Beitrag im entsprechenden Serienthread.

Was Filme betrifft, hier und da mal ins Kino, aber ansonsten eben *nur* MCU, wobei ich Antman and the Wesp z.B. auch verpasst habe. Das liegt zwar schon zum Anschauen bereit, aber, hier schließt sich der Kreis: die Zeit.

Spiele sind echt auf ein Minimum reduziert, Two Point Hospital und Tomb Raider ... ~4h in drei Wochen. 

Unfassbar was so ein kleines Kind bespaßt und bespielt werden möchte, kann sich das kleine Balg nicht einfach den Brockhaus schnappen und sich weiterbilden?! 

Aber mal ohne Flachs, ich "bewundere" unseren slb79 der neben Kind, sexsüchtiger Frau, Haus(bau) und Arbeit noch soviel Zeit zum Zocken findet.


----------



## Wubaron (6. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Serien aber echt zu gut, siehe meinen Beitrag im entsprechenden Serienthread.
> 
> Was Filme betrifft, hier und da mal ins Kino, aber ansonsten eben *nur* MCU, wobei ich Antman and the Wesp z.B. auch verpasst habe. Das liegt zwar schon zum Anschauen bereit, aber, hier schließt sich der Kreis: die Zeit.
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist echt bewundernswert. Ich komm auch kaum zu spielen und dabei hab ich keine sexsüchtige Frau und baue kein Haus.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2018)

The Forest





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_eTpnSLKO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. November 2018)

Will jemand einen Steam-Key für Sniper Elite V2?


----------



## Neawoulf (9. November 2018)

Vor einigen Wochen habe ich bei Steam das 1st Person Adventure oder auch "Walking Simulator" *The Norwood Suite* im Sale gefunden, nachdem jemand in einem anderen Forum darüber schrieb. Ich fand den Grafikstil faszinierend und es sollte einen interessanten Soundtrack haben. Jetzt hab ich's endlich mal durchgespielt, und ich muss sagen: Die Spielwelt ist faszinierend und der Soundtrack definitiv interessant. 

Zur Handlung: Man wird von einem Auto am Fuß eines Hügels abgesetzt, auf dem sich ein Hotel befindet und soll einem DJ, der dort auflegt, ein Mixtape geben. Dieses Hotel wird außerdem von einer Firma belagert, die den Laden offenbar aufkaufen und in eine Serverfarm verwandeln will. Aber die ganze Atmosphäre und sowas von surreal und abgedreht, dass mir da wirklich kein Beispiel einfällt. Selbst Filme von David Lynch können da kaum mithalten. Die Farben, die Musik, alles gibt einem das Gefühl, man ist gerade auf irgendeinem komischen Trip.

Rein objektiv würde ich nicht sagen, dass es ein gutes Spiel ist. Man läuft herum, die Welt ist technisch recht simpel aufgebaut, offenbar wurden viele (recht grobe) 3d-Modelle aus verschiedenen Quellen verwendet und so gesehen ist es nicht unbedingt ein schönes Spiel. Aber die Komposition von allem, Licht, Farben, Texturen zusammen mit der Soundkulisse, der elektronischen Musik, den von Musiknoten begleiteten Dialogen ist sowas von abgespaced ... sowas hab ich noch nie vorher erlebt.

Auch wenn das Spiel an sich nicht im klassischen Sinne von "gut" gut ist, hat es mir doch auf seltsame Weise irgendwie gefallen. Es ist wirklich nur schwer zu beschreiben. Für ca. 3 Euro ist die relativ kurze Spielzeit von knapp 3 Stunden auch nicht zu wenig.

Ich verlinke hier einfach nochmal den Trailer, der vermutlich mehr sagt, als alles, was ich hier geschrieben habe: 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yG3YIq2MIcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber mal ohne Flachs, ich "bewundere" unseren slb79 der neben Kind, sexsüchtiger Frau, Haus(bau) und Arbeit noch soviel Zeit zum Zocken findet.


Ist nur eine Frage der Organisation. Und des Verzichts auf andere Dinge... Z.B. regelmäßigere Fahrten ins Kino, Kneipen-Gänge, Lesen (seit fast einem Jahr wieder voll die Null-Bock-auf Bücher-Phase)… Und so wenige Schwiegereltern-Besuche wie möglich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber mal ohne Flachs, ich "bewundere" unseren slb79 der neben Kind, sexsüchtiger Frau, Haus(bau) und Arbeit noch soviel Zeit zum Zocken findet.


Zeit hat man eh niemals. Man nimmt sie sich einfach.  

Zum Glück bin ich single, kinderlos und Horterzieher. Und das Einrichten meiner Wohnung ist fast fertig. Da kann ich zocken, wie ich lustig bin. Nur an der Lust mangelt es.


----------



## McDrake (13. November 2018)

Bin ein wenig am *Destiny 2* ausprobieren.
Einem Geschenkten Gaul...
Doch, ich hab reingeschaut und das Teil macht mir bis jetzt Spass. Ok, sind auch erst ein paar Stunden.
Grafisch find ichs ganz hübsch und der Soundtrack ist eine Wucht.
Bin jetzt in die "offene" Spielwelt eingetaucht und gleich mit ein paar anderen Spielern einen kleinen Event durchspielt. Ganz nebenbei.
Ich denke, ich werde da ab und zu reinschnuppern um keine Egoshooter-Skills wieder ein wenig auf Vordermann zu bringen.


----------



## golani79 (13. November 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin ein wenig am *Destiny 2* ausprobieren.
> Einem Geschenkten Gaul...
> Doch, ich hab reingeschaut und das Teil macht mir bis jetzt Spass. Ok, sind auch erst ein paar Stunden.
> Grafisch find ichs ganz hübsch und der Soundtrack ist eine Wucht.
> ...



Habs im Coop durchgespielt, als es auf PS+ kam - macht schon Spaß die Kampagne.
Bietet halt kurzweilige Action - wer hier etwas tiefgründigeres sucht, ist falsch 
Die Kampagne hatte auch genau die richtige Länge finde ich - DLCs hätts bei mir nicht gebraucht, aber mit dem Hauptspiel macht man nicht viel verkehrt.


----------



## McDrake (13. November 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bietet halt kurzweilige Action - wer hier etwas tiefgründigeres sucht, ist falsch


Und wer abseits des Spielpfades sucht ebenfalls.
Ich, als "Allesdurchkämmer",  suchte in der ersten Stunde der Kampagne in jeder Ecke nach Kisten oder sonstigen Items.
Aber da war ja nie was.  
ist aber doch erstaunlich, wie viel leibe zum Detail, auch neben der des Spielpfades in Sachen Grafik reingesteckt wurde.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. November 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und wer abseits des Spielpfades sucht ebenfalls.
> Ich, als "Allesdurchkämmer",  suchte in der ersten Stunde der Kampagne in jeder Ecke nach Kisten oder sonstigen Items.
> Aber da war ja nie was.
> ist aber doch erstaunlich, wie viel leibe zum Detail, auch neben der des Spielpfades in Sachen Grafik reingesteckt wurde.



Jein, das stimmt nicht ganz. Es gibt eine ganze Menge "Lore" bzw. Hintergrundinfos, wenn man bestimmte Objekte scannt, die über die ganzen Maps verstreut sind.


----------



## McDrake (13. November 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Jein, das stimmt nicht ganz. Es gibt eine ganze Menge "Lore" bzw. Hintergrundinfos, wenn man bestimmte Objekte scannt, die über die ganzen Maps verstreut sind.



Ok, danke. Werd ich die Augen doch weiter offen halten 

//Natürlich ist BNet grade down


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2018)

bin gestern nach über 15 stunden (laut steam) mit *wolfenstein 2* fertig geworden:
meine erste einschätzung hat sich vollends bestätigt. wolfenstein 2 ist der beste singleplayer-shooter, den ich seit langer, langer zeit gespielt habe! ein absolutes juwel des genres!  ich hoffe, wofenstein 2 warl erfolgreich genug, um nachfolger im selben stile, am besten wieder von machinegames, zu rechfertigen.


----------



## Rabowke (15. November 2018)

Hmhmhmmm ... irgendwie bin ich weder mit Wolfenstein noch mit dem Nachfolger so richtig warm geworden. 

Was genau macht dieses Spiel für dich zum Besten seines Genres seit langer, langer Zeit?


----------



## golani79 (15. November 2018)

Ich fand The New Order und Old Blood besser als Wolfenstein 2.

Aber ja, in Sachen SP Shooter sind die neuen Wolfensteintitel gemeinsam mit Doom definitv auch bei mir an der Spitze.
Ansonsten ist mir in den letzten Jahren kein SP Shooter wirklich in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmhmhmmm ... irgendwie bin ich weder mit Wolfenstein noch mit dem Nachfolger so richtig warm geworden.



komisch.



> Was genau macht dieses Spiel für dich zum Besten seines Genres seit langer, langer Zeit?



beinahe alles: setting, gunplay, trefferfeedback, level-architektur, varianz an schauplätzen, grafikstil / optik (abgesehen von einigen außenarealen) - ja sogar die story, auch wenn sie noch so hanebüchen sein mag. aber das macht wolfenstein doch irgendwie seit jeher aus.



golani79 schrieb:


> Ich fand The New Order und Old Blood besser als Wolfenstein 2.



fand ich natürlich ebenfalls beide super. vielleicht sollte ich zumindest the new order jetzt auch noch mal spielen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. November 2018)

Wolfenstein 2 war für mich Gameplay-technisch leider eine kleine Enttäuschung, die Levels waren grau-braun-austauschbar. Aber okay, den ersten Teil habe ich auch erst beim zweiten Durchspielen zu schätzen gelernt. Und bei W2 waren mir die Sequenzen auf dem U-Boot zu ausufernd. Hat jeden Fluss zerstört, der bei einem Shooter so wichtig ist.


----------



## Zybba (15. November 2018)

Spawnen die Gegner bei Wolfenstein 2 nicht auch im Rücken und so?
Meine ich mal gelesen zu haben.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin gestern nach über 15 stunden (laut steam) mit *wolfenstein 2* fertig geworden:
> meine erste einschätzung hat sich vollends bestätigt. wolfenstein 2 ist der beste singleplayer-shooter, den ich seit langer, langer zeit gespielt habe! ein absolutes juwel des genres!  ich hoffe, wofenstein 2 warl erfolgreich genug, um nachfolger im selben stile, am besten wieder von machinegames, zu rechfertigen.



denk schon, es sind ja schon 2 neue Wolfenstein-Games angekündigt

Young Blood als Koop-Game und irgendwas in VR


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2018)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wolfenstein 2 war für mich Gameplay-technisch leider eine kleine Enttäuschung, die Levels waren grau-braun-austauschbar. Aber okay, den ersten Teil habe ich auch erst beim zweiten Durchspielen zu schätzen gelernt. Und bei W2 waren mir die Sequenzen auf dem U-Boot zu ausufernd. Hat jeden Fluss zerstört, der bei einem Shooter so wichtig ist.



der hub hat genervt, stimmt. hatte ich weiter vorne schon geschrieben.
zumal ich mich auch beim 10ten mal noch verlaufen hab.


----------



## linktheminstrel (15. November 2018)

Habe nun günstig gebraucht ac odyssey gekauft und werde mir deren Geschäftsmodell in einem Vollpreisspiel mal ansehen.


----------



## Rabowke (15. November 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Habe nun günstig gebraucht ac odyssey gekauft und werde mir deren Geschäftsmodell in einem Vollpreisspiel mal ansehen.


Wie hast du dir AC: Od günstig gebraucht gekauft, Konsole?

Das "Modell" gab es schon in AC: O und war halt einfach da, hat aber das Spiel selbst nicht wirklich negativ beeinflusst. Absolut gar nicht.


----------



## Javata (15. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie hast du dir AC: Od günstig gebraucht gekauft, Konsole?
> 
> Das "Modell" gab es schon in AC: O und war halt einfach da, hat aber das Spiel selbst nicht wirklich negativ beeinflusst. Absolut gar nicht.



Stimmt. Man kann sich alle Items aus dem Shop erspielen. Wenn jedes Spiel so einen Shop hätte wie AC wären die mit Sicherheit nicht so negativ besetzt. Einziger kleiner Wermutstropfen ist, das man die Mystery-Box nicht mehr per Coins sonder extra Item bekommt. Den Coins hat man in Odyssey mehr als genug am Ende.


----------



## linktheminstrel (16. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie hast du dir AC: Od günstig gebraucht gekauft, Konsole?
> 
> Das "Modell" gab es schon in AC: O und war halt einfach da, hat aber das Spiel selbst nicht wirklich negativ beeinflusst. Absolut gar nicht.


Konsole (ps4), 25€ via regionaler Anzeigeplattform. 
Ich habe aber bei der ersten insel schon feststellen müssen, dass lv 6 bei der 3. Hauptmission vorgeschlagen wird, den man aber nur erreicht, wenn man sämtliche Nebenmissionen abschließt. Habe ich aber gemacht, wodurch ich bei den Missionen jetzt mal keine Probleme diesbezüglich hatte. 
Mir sind zudem (spiele auf version 1.07, also die neueste) drei mal extreme Ruckler aufgefallen, einmal frohr das Spiel komplett ein. 
Was aber das absolute no-go bis jetzt war, war die englische Synchro. Warum kommt man auf die Idee, sämtliche Charaktere im Spiel in nem furchtbaren Slang reden zu lassen?! Da kann man hoffwn, dass das nächste AC nicht in Indien spielt, wo jeder wie Apu spricht. 
Deutsche synchro muss man erst runterladen... 
Die KI ist ebenfalls übertrieben dämlich, was man anscheinend mit dem strikten Levelsystem (ein level 3 Charakter sieht im combat gegen mehrere lv. 6 gegner schlicht kein Land) ausgleichen wollte.

Klingt jetzt alles negativ, der Ersteindruck ist aber, da ich nunmal ein gründlicher Spieler bin, im allgeimeinen durchaus positiv. Mir gefallen die Höhlen, das Tauchen und manche Locations schon mal gut, das Kampfsystem ist Ok, das Reiten funktioniert gut, die Charaktere finde ich durchaus amüsant. 
Das Tierleben ist auch abwechslungsreich, obwohl die erste Insel ein riesiges Wolfsproblem zu haben scheint und ich in der Umgebung schon mindestens 5 große weiße Haie und nen Pottwal ausmachen konnte, was ich jetzt ein wenig übertrieben fand. 

Soweit der Ersteindruck.


----------



## McDrake (16. November 2018)

Noch immer *Destiny 2* 
Inzwischen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Fallout 76 spass machen kann.
Denn in D2 ist man zwar alleine unterwegs, aber mir machts viel Spass bei den Events einfach mitzumischen.
PvE macht mir Laune.

Die Story ist ganz amüsant, mit Humor gespickt. Auch dank guter Sprecher stimmt die Amtosphäre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2018)

Spiele neben den Missionsresten von MGS5:TPP nochmal den Prolog "Ground Zeroes", ich hatte da noch die ganzen Einzel-Aufträge nach dem Hauptplot liegen gelassen. Dabei wird mir erst jetzt bewusst wie groß die Unterschiede zwischen beiden  doch tatsächlich sind, vor allem das Interface hat sich mit TPP deutlich gewandelt, und zwar zum Besseren. Z.B. finde ich die 3D-Karte in GZ anstrengend - bin generell kein Freund von dreh- und neigbaren Karten, da verliere ich schnell die Orientierung -, und am Tage sieht GZ bei weitem nicht so gut wie das Hauptspiel aus. Widerum hat es ein Paar Missionsvarianten die in TPP so gar nicht mehr vorkamen, u.a. eine anspruchslose, dennoch spaßige, durchgescripte und lange Ballersequenz vom Helikopter aus.

Ich Acker mich da nochmal durch, aber kommende Woche steht wirklich was ganz Anderes an. Meine Frau fragt sich schon wann ich mit MGS5:TPP mal fertig werde. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (16. November 2018)

Vor knapper ner Woche hab ich mir *Final Fantasy 15 *gekauft, da mich das Setting sehr interessiert und mir der Grafikstil gut gefällt. Davon abgesehen hab ich auch seit Ni No Kuno kein J-RPG und seit Final Fantasy X kein Final Fantasy mehr gespielt und ich hatte da einfach mal wieder Bock drauf. Ich hab jetzt knapp 8 Stunden gespielt und werde einfach mal meinen Ersteindruck in Form einer Liste posten:

Gefällt mir:
- Das Setting gefällt mir. Wirkt alles erstmal sehr amerikanisch (was für ein Final Fantasy echt ungewohnt ist), aber das Spiel wirkt wirklich sehr  atmosphärisch
- Die Spielwelt ist größtenteils sehr gut gestaltet. Nicht zu groß, nicht zu klein und sehr detailliert und, wie gesagt, sehr atmosphärisch. Das Erkunden macht eine Menge Spaß (mit Abstrichen, siehe weiter unten)
- Anders als befürchtet mag ich auch die Hauptcharaktere recht gerne. Stachelfrisuren und die typisch japanischen Anime-Klischees sind vorhanden, aber ich mag viele diese Klischees und die passen einfach auch gut zum Spiel.
- Das Voice Acting und der Soundtrack sind (mit kleinen Ausnahmen) sehr gut gelungen. Ausnahmen siehe unten.
- Das Kampfsystem und die Steuerung haben mich zuerst echt überfordert, da ich am Gamepad schnell nen Knoten in die Finger kriege. Aber nach einigen Spielstunden klappt es jetzt doch ganz gut, wenn ich den Pausemodus aktiviere, der den Spielverlauf stoppt, wenn ich mich nicht bewege.

Gefällt mir nicht:
- Nummer 1, unangefochten! Product Placement. Ich weiß nicht, was die Entwickler sich dabei gedacht haben, in ein Fantasyspiel Productplacement zu integrieren. Es gibt Kleider von Vivienne Westwood, Werbesticker von American Express und LKWs mit Nissin Nudelwerbung. Auch wenn einem das nicht an jeder Ecke ins Gesicht geklatscht wird, finde ich sowas in einem Fantasyuniversum völlig unangebracht. Die Hobbits im Herrn der Ringe haben ja auch keine Coca Cola getrunken. Mit Abstand mein größter Kritikpunkt, auch wenn es recht subtil gehalten ist. Die Tatsache, dass es vorhanden ist, ist schlimm genug.
- Die deutschen Stimmen sind an sich ähnlich gelungen, wie die englische Sprachausgabe, allerdings mit einer Ausnahme: Die Stimme der Mechanikerin Sidney, die ich auf ca. 20 bis 25 schätzen würde, klingt eher wie ne 40 bis 50 Jährige Kettenraucherin. Absolut unpassend. Hab die Sprache danach auf englisch gestellt.
- Das Performance vs. Optik Verhältnis ist echt nicht gut. Es gibt als Kantenglättung nur FXAA und Temporales Anti Aliasing. FXAA sieht aus wie Butter auf der Linse, TAA sorgt zwar für ein sehr ruhiges, aber eben auch recht unscharfes Bild. Das lässt sich mit (reichlich) Supersampling zwar ausgleichen, aber zumindest meine GTX 1070 ist mit 1080p, 60 fps und 1,25-fachem Supersampling schon überfordert. Das Problem ist auch: Selbst wenn Vsync aus ist, wirkt alles unter 60 fps extrem ruckelig. Keine Ahnung, woran das liegt, aber bei anderen Spielen, z. B. GTA V, sehen 40 bis 50 fps noch gut aus und sind trotz schnellem Gameplay gut spielbar. Das trifft auf Final Fantasy 15 nicht zu. Es ruckelt selbst knapp unter 60 fps wirklich extrem. Daher muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen, hab per Config-File das Supersampling auf 1,1-fach gestellt und habe so durchgehende 60 fps. Aber es sieht halt recht unscharf aus.
- So schön die Spielwelt auch ist, es gibt leider nur sehr wenige Möglichkeiten zur direkten Interaktion mit der Umgebung. Während man in einem Fallout, Elder Scrolls, Elex oder The Witcher praktisch jede Schublade durchsuchen kann, muss man in Final Fantasy nach glitzernden Punkten Ausschau halten. Es gibt zwar Schränke, Kisten, Fässer usw. in der Spielwelt, durchsuchen kann man die aber nicht. Ist zwar kein Beinbruch, aber sowas schadet für mich ein wenig der Immersion und der Freude, jede Ecke des Spiels zu durchsuchen, was in in Open World RPGs immer sehr gerne mache.

Zur Story kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich gerade erst am Anfang bin und vor allem Nebenaufträge erledigt habe. Man verlässt als Prinz mit seinen Freunden die Hauptstadt in ein anderes Land, um ein Mädchen zu heiraten, was wohl eine politische Allianz festigen soll. Klingt erstmal nach Zwangsehe, aber die beiden scheinen sich laut Zwischensequenz seit ihrer Kindheit zu kennen und gut zu verstehen. Viel weiter bin ich dann auch nicht. Mal schauen, was da noch kommt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. November 2018)

Ich spiele nun schon seit gefühlt 13 Jahren *Assassin's Creed Odyssey* (in Wahrheit sind es knapp 80 Stunden, verteilt auf drei/vier Wochen).

Das Ding hört und hört nicht auf. Sehr geil, auch wenn ich weiterhin nur Fragezeichen von der Karte tilge. Aber das Kampfsystem ist echt klasse, zumal die Feinde im Spielverlauf tatsächlich mal was dazu lernen und neue Moves drauf haben. Das hat mich angenehm überrascht.

Bin jetzt Level 55 und komme endlich mal in der Story voran. Bin halt ein chronischer Sidequest-Suchtie. Jetzt aber auf nach Sparta! Übrigens sehr cool, wie das Spiel die Eden-Artefakte einbaut. Und die Story ist diesmal richtig gut! Also für ein AC.

Ich glaube, es ist mein *PC*-Spiel des Jahres. Habe aber auch noch nicht Forza Horizon 4 angerührt.


----------



## golani79 (20. November 2018)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun schon seit gefühlt 13 Jahren *Assassin's Creed Odyssey* (in Wahrheit sind es knapp 80 Stunden, verteilt auf drei/vier Wochen).
> 
> Das Ding hört und hört nicht auf. Sehr geil, auch wenn ich weiterhin nur Fragezeichen von der Karte tilge. Aber das Kampfsystem ist echt klasse, zumal die Feinde im Spielverlauf tatsächlich mal was dazu lernen und neue Moves drauf haben. Das hat mich angenehm überrascht.
> 
> ...



Hast du Origins auch gespielt?
Falls ja, kannst du nen kleinen Vergleich machen, welches du weshalb besser findest?


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. November 2018)

Ein Wort: Entscheidungen!

Und der Schiffskampf macht auch ne Menge Spaß, obwohl es keine Kanonen gibt.


----------



## golani79 (20. November 2018)

Bin nämlich immer wieder mal am Liebäuglen mit einem der neuen Teile, aber immer wieder unschlüssig und so hab ich mir noch gar keins geholt


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. November 2018)

Also wenn, dann würde ich Odyssey empfehlen. Das ist das Spiel, das Origins schon sein wollte, ein Assassin's Witcher.

Wenn du aber auf Ägypten stehst, spiel auf jeden Fall das auch sehr gute Origins zuerst, das Szenario ist da exzellent umgesetzt. Dürfte jedoch vom Gameplay her schwer sein, nach Odyssey dahin zurückzukehren. Allein die Multiple-Choice-Dialoge machen für mich einen gewaltigen Unterschied aus, die möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Und die Kämpfe gefallen mir in Odyssey trotz Schild-Verzicht insgesamt besser.


----------



## golani79 (20. November 2018)

Dank dir!

Glaube, dann werd ich mir erst einmal Origins holen, wenn die nächsten Deals eintrudeln (Weihnachten .. halloooo?  ) und danach dann Odyssey.


----------



## Javata (21. November 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Dank dir!
> 
> Glaube, dann werd ich mir erst einmal Origins holen, wenn die nächsten Deals eintrudeln (Weihnachten .. halloooo?  ) und danach dann Odyssey.



Es gibt bei Ubi gerade Sales (Black Friday/Cyber Monday irgendwie sowas, sehs immer wenn ich Odyssey beende) also wenn du nicht so lange Warten möchtest 
Geht noch 4-5 Tage glaub, also musst dir nicht direkt sicher sein^^


----------



## golani79 (21. November 2018)

Denke, ich warte noch ein wenig.

Bin eh gerade noch mit RDR2 beschäftigt und Divinity hab ich mit nem Freund im Coop angefangen ^^

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Batze (21. November 2018)

Als PC Gamer schäme ich mich ja fast geradezu das zu sagen, aber momentan (außer die Üblichen Sachen die aber nicht erwähnenswert sind)rocke ich gerade wirklich ein Handy Game, ja hätte ich wirklich nicht gedacht, und das auch noch von EA. Iiiiih wie Böse bin ich denn?
Es ist Star Wars Galaxy of Heroes. 
Habe damit erst letzten Freitag angefangen und es ist die Karotte vor der Nase. Irgendwie hat das Spiel etwas, beschreiben kann ich es nicht, da waren sehr viele Psychologen wohl in der Entwicklung mit beteiligt, es hat eben etwas. Man hat immer etwas zu tun, man hat dieses gewisse Blizzard typische (obwohl es von EA ist) immer besser zu werden. Immer dieser kleine Fortschritt. Nebenbei sieht es auf dem Handy (S7 Edge) auch noch verdammt gut aus.
Aber man darf sich nicht täuschen lassen, das Spiel ist ein Super Mega Grind wie es die Asiaten nicht besser hinbekommen würden, und der Shop ist jenseits von gut und Böse. Aber als reiner f2p Spieler gibt es aber immer genug zu tun so das man nie wirklich lange auf etwas warten müsste, außer auf wirklich wichtige Sachen . Den Shop kann man getrost außen vor lassen, man kommt auch ohne sehr gut weiter und hat immer etwas zu tun.
So etwas abgewandelt für PC wäre der Hammer. Oder so etwas, von der Charaktervielfalt, da gebe es einige Spiel Universen wo das klappen würde, z.B. Perry Rhodan mit noch mehr verschiedenen Charakteren, WoW wäre eventuell auch so ein Kandidat.
Also das allgemeine Gameplay und den Suchtfaktor haben die da echt Sau Gut hinbekommen.  Und nebenbei ist es auch noch taktisch geprägt im späteren verlauf, nur Taste drücken ist nicht. Da muss man schon bissel was machen und Überlegen.


----------



## Wubaron (21. November 2018)

Ich spiel das auch schon ne Weile. Man hat in der Tat genug zu tun, vor allem wenn man die Kämpfe immer spielt statt Tickets zu nutzen (wobei es daran einem nicht mangelt) und mit steigendem Level kommen weitere Dinge hinzu. Nur der Grind nach manchen Splitter ist fast zu krass. Aber ansonsten, mit etwas Geduld, kommt man  voran.  Geld, Trainingsdroiden, Eldelsteine oder sim Tickets hat man grad noch ausreichend sodass man nicht zum Geld ausgeben gedrängt wird. 

Aber ich muss zugeben, das ich schon bisschen Geld im Spiel gelassen habe.


----------



## Batze (21. November 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Aber ich muss zugeben, das ich schon bisschen Geld im Spiel gelassen habe.


Wofür?
Ich spiele jeden tag so 1-2 Stunden, wie ich gerade Zeit habe. Habe noch über 1100 Kristalle und kann meine Helle/Dunkle Seite Spiel Zeit je nach Tag gut verlängern. Geld da Auszugeben ist total Unnütz. Außer du weißt nicht wirklich wie du deine Kristalle verwenden solltest! 
Also Arbeitskollege der es schon länger spielt hat mich da sehr gut eingewiesen. Der hat fast alle Chars auf Max Sterne und hat mir sehr gute Tipps gegeben. Du brauchst nicht einen Cent ausgeben. Brauchst eben nur etwas Geduld. Nach so 6 Monaten hast auch du fast alles wichtige. Gib kein Geld aus, muss man nicht. Totaler Humbug. Lass das die Wahles machen. 
Der Grind, nun ja, das sagte ich ja, ist Mega. Aber Okey. Man muss nicht alles sofort haben.
Aber stell dir mal sowas für PC vor, mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen, voll der Hammer, oder?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. November 2018)

Ich hasse Dich dafür, ich hab die letzten Stunden mein Akku runtergespielt, der hätte normal noch locker 5Tage gehalten !

Icht echt geil kurzweilig !


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2018)

nach wolfenstein 2 ist jetzt *far cry 5* dran.
gefällt mir bislang sehr gut. ist natürlich nix bahnbrechendes, bietet aber genau das was ich wollte und erwartet hab: ballern in einer schön gestalteten open-world. das setting gefällt mir sogar ein wenig besser als in 3 und 4. könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass die abwechslung irgendwann zu kurz kommt, wenn es wirklich immer nur die gleichen felder, wiesen und wälder geben sollte. kann ich aber noch nicht beurteilen. bin ja noch ganz am anfang. auch wenn ich merkwürdigerweise nach etwas über 1h spielzeit laut uplay angeblich schon 19% der story absolviert habe. vielleicht ein bug? na ja. egal. crafting scheints so gut wir gar nicht mehr zu geben, was ich berüße. hat eigentlich nur genervt. und auch die ubi-türme sind offenbar verschwunden. wobei mich die eigentlich gar nicht mal so sehr gestört haben in den vorgängern. performance ist für meinen (durchschnitts-) pc auch in ordnung. kann jedenfalls nicht klagen.


----------



## Wubaron (22. November 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Wofür?
> Ich spiele jeden tag so 1-2 Stunden, wie ich gerade Zeit habe. Habe noch über 1100 Kristalle und kann meine Helle/Dunkle Seite Spiel Zeit je nach Tag gut verlängern. Geld da Auszugeben ist total Unnütz. Außer du weißt nicht wirklich wie du deine Kristalle verwenden solltest!
> Also Arbeitskollege der es schon länger spielt hat mich da sehr gut eingewiesen. Der hat fast alle Chars auf Max Sterne und hat mir sehr gute Tipps gegeben. Du brauchst nicht einen Cent ausgeben. Brauchst eben nur etwas Geduld. Nach so 6 Monaten hast auch du fast alles wichtige. Gib kein Geld aus, muss man nicht. Totaler Humbug. Lass das die Wahles machen.
> Der Grind, nun ja, das sagte ich ja, ist Mega. Aber Okey. Man muss nicht alles sofort haben.
> Aber stell dir mal sowas für PC vor, mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen, voll der Hammer, oder?



Naja manchmal packt mich halt die Ungeduld oder das haben-wohlen-Gefühl. Ist aber alles noch im Rahmen und ich steh dazu. Glaub dadurch hab ich Captain Phasma, Kylo Ren und Darth Vader erhalten. Hatte auch eine längere Pause im Spiel sodas ich nicht mehr alles weiß.

Darth Sidious hab ich mir vor ein paar Tagen aber komplett selbst freigespielt obwohl die Splitter nur über die Trupp-Arena Währung erhaltbar sind. Und wenn man regelmäßig spielt und alles macht was geht, hat man wie gesagt auch nicht den Drang Echtgeld auszugeben.

Ach und die Kristalle kriegt man schon gut weg wenn man will.  Hier Traningsdroiden, da ein bisschen Währung und das Kartenpack ist auch nett. 

Grad eben bin ich Level 60 geworden und mit den Flottenkämpfen ist nun eine weitere Reihe an Spielmöglichkeiten hinzugekommmen. Natürlich auch Aufrüstmöglichkeiten und Co. 
Galaktische Macht hab ich 108.409 (mit Schiffe, nur Charaktere 78.879)

Weiß nicht ob das für den PC so funktioniert. Da will man eher dauernd voran kommen ohne mal warten zu müssen. Dieses Spielen-Warten Prinzip glaub ich funktioniert nicht so am PC, außer vielleicht als Browser Spiel wie es viele gibt. 
Zurzeit spiel ich wenig am PC, was auch der Grund ist warum ich das Spiel am Handy wieder spiele.


----------



## Batze (22. November 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Ach und die Kristalle kriegt man schon gut weg wenn man will.  Hier Traningsdroiden, da ein bisschen Währung und das Kartenpack ist auch nett.


Das einzige wofür man Kristalle ausgibt ist Energie um Helle/Dunkle Seite weiterspielen zu können. Kann man pro Tag 3 mal für 50 Kristalle kaufen (danach kostet es 100 Kristalle), gibt dann 120 Energie+ 20 SIM Karten für Autokämpfe. Für alles andere ist es Pure Verschwendung.
Und noch ein kleiner Tipp, hast du schon das Phönix Team? Wenn nicht, das sollte man zu allererst farmen, damit kann man bis weit ins Endspiel spielen.


----------



## Wubaron (22. November 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Das einzige wofür man Kristalle ausgibt ist Energie um Helle/Dunkle Seite weiterspielen zu können. Kann man pro Tag 3 mal für 50 Kristalle kaufen (danach kostet es 100 Kristalle), gibt dann 120 Energie+ 20 SIM Karten für Autokämpfe. Für alles andere ist es Pure Verschwendung.
> Und noch ein kleiner Tipp, hast du schon das Phönix Team? Wenn nicht, das sollte man zu allererst farmen, damit kann man bis weit ins Endspiel spielen.



Nein hab noch keinen Charakter davon. Hm okay danke für den tipp. 
Merke langsam das ich besser auf das Zusammenspiel der einzelnen Charaktere achten muss.


----------



## Wubaron (22. November 2018)

Oh man entweder sind die Flottenkämpfe am Anfang echt hart oder ich stell mich blöd an. Hab mit ach und Krach den ersten Kampf gewonnen. Hätte vielleicht in den einführenden events besser aufpassen sollen statt nur durch zu tippen.


----------



## Batze (23. November 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Merke langsam das ich besser auf das Zusammenspiel der einzelnen Charaktere achten muss.


Und genau das ist der Vorteil des Phönix Teams, die buffen sich gegenseitig. 
Es gibt gerade doppeldorps (noch 2,5 Tage), jetzt wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt mit Kristallen seine Energie zu verlängern.


----------



## Wubaron (23. November 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Vorteil des Phönix Teams, die buffen sich gegenseitig.
> Es gibt gerade doppeldorps (noch 2,5 Tage), jetzt wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt mit Kristallen seine Energie zu verlängern.



Mach ich eh schon die ganze Zeit


----------



## McDrake (23. November 2018)

*Uncharted 4 *
ENDLICH!!

War ursprünglich mal der Titel, der mich für eine PS4 "überreden" sollte.
Aber ich hatte mir vorgenommen, die PS4 erst zu kaufen, wenn der Preis unter 300.- ist.
Nun hab ich eine Pro für 299.- und gleich noch Uncharted (17.-) geleistet.
Spielgefühl ist gleich wieder da 

Was mich aber ehrlich gesagt noch mehr gepackt hat, war die *Demo von Detroit: Become Human*
Sehr cool


----------



## Shorty484 (23. November 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Uncharted 4 *
> ENDLICH!!
> 
> War ursprünglich mal der Titel, der mich für eine PS4 "überreden" sollte.
> ...


Datroit solltest Du auf jeden Fall spielen, richtig packendes Spiel.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (23. November 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Datroit solltest Du auf jeden Fall spielen, richtig packendes Spiel.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


Werd ich. Bis jetzt habe ich jedes Spiel von QD gemocht.


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2018)

Habs mir jetzt gekauft. Hatte noch 42.- auf meinem PSN-Konto (seit Jahren nicht mehr benutzt) und im Onlinestore zugeschlagen. 
Inzwischen den alten Bluray-Player entsorgt, dafür die PS4 an jenen Wlan-Freundlichen Platz gesetzt, PSN-App auf Handy geladen, Einstellungen an der PS4 duchgeschaut, Netflix getestet....läuft alles.


----------



## golani79 (24. November 2018)

Noch mehr PS4 Futter für McDrake ^^

Das Standalone Add-On zu Uncharted 4 ist auch ziemlich nice.
Wenn auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, da ohne Drake.

Ansonsten God of War, Bloodborne, Horizon Zero Dawn und The Last of Us ( falls noch nicht auf PS3 gespielt).

Spiderman soll ja auch sehr gut sein, aber das hab ich noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Noch mehr PS4 Futter für McDrake ^^
> 
> Das Standalone Add-On zu Uncharted 4 ist auch ziemlich nice.
> Wenn auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, da ohne Drake.
> ...



Danke 
Bin theoretisch recht auf dem Laufenden, was Konsolengames angeht (GamePro-Abo seit Jahren).Für Horizon hab ich sogar das "Ok" meiner Frau, seit sie den Titel vor nem Jahr auf einer Demoznit sah


----------



## linktheminstrel (25. November 2018)

Ok, ein Zwischenfazit von Odyssey nach knapp 20 stunden Spielzeit.
Mich nervt das ständige Ressourcen Aufklauben gewaltig. Ohne dieses kann man aber ohne in-game-Käufe weder seine Waffen, noch seine Rüstungen upgraden, da man unverschämt viele bauteile für ein Upgrade benötigt. Noch schlimmer sind die Schiffs-upgrades. Ohne diese wird aus den einst Spaßigen Seeschlachten ziemlich schnell ne frustige Angelegenheit. 
Wer also behauptet, dass das neue Geschäftsmodell keinen Einfluss auf den Spielspaß hat, ist hier nicht ehrlich. 
Wenn ich stundenlang Metall, Holz, Leder (man braucht für ein Rüstungsupgrade bis zu 400 Einheiten, bis jetzt) sammeln muss, macht das einfach keinen Spaß. Ich kann mittels Truhen und Morden neue Rüstungen finden, allerdings ist ein set, das mir gefällt eigentlich nach ein paar Stunden wertlos, wenn ich nicht gewillt bin, entweder viel des Spielspaßes, oder aber mein Geld zu opfern.

Das versaut ein ansonsten gut gemachtes Spiel. Ja, die Nebenmissionen sind etwas öde, bis sogar megapeinlich geschrieben (in einer muss man einem Mädchen, das Lehm für ihre Freunde sammelt perlen und Edelsteine für "Ju-wellie" besorgen..., natürlich wimmelt es beim Tauchen nach den Perlen von großen weißen Haien (im allgemeinen wimmelt es in Griechenland nur so von Löwen, Pottwalen, Leoparden und ebetn großen weißen Haien) aber egal), aber man wird wenigstens von dem ekligen Sammelquatsch von anderen Rpgs verschont.

Ich verstehe also hier schon, warum man dem Spiel hier keine Höchstwertung gegeben hat und frage mich, wo hier bei nem klarem Kritikpunkt, der ein Spiel, das zum Vollpreis erschienen ist, hingesehen wird.


----------



## Javata (25. November 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Ok, ein Zwischenfazit von Odyssey nach knapp 20 stunden Spielzeit.
> Mich nervt das ständige Ressourcen Aufklauben gewaltig. Ohne dieses kann man aber ohne in-game-Käufe weder seine Waffen, noch seine Rüstungen upgraden, da man unverschämt viele bauteile für ein Upgrade benötigt. Noch schlimmer sind die Schiffs-upgrades. Ohne diese wird aus den einst Spaßigen Seeschlachten ziemlich schnell ne frustige Angelegenheit.
> Wer also behauptet, dass das neue Geschäftsmodell keinen Einfluss auf den Spielspaß hat, ist hier nicht ehrlich.
> Wenn ich stundenlang Metall, Holz, Leder (man braucht für ein Rüstungsupgrade bis zu 400 Einheiten, bis jetzt) sammeln muss, macht das einfach keinen Spaß. Ich kann mittels Truhen und Morden neue Rüstungen finden, allerdings ist ein set, das mir gefällt eigentlich nach ein paar Stunden wertlos, wenn ich nicht gewillt bin, entweder viel des Spielspaßes, oder aber mein Geld zu opfern.
> ...



Das Rohstoffproblem gibts nur am Anfang, wo du eben gerade bist. Zerlegt man alle Rüstung die man findet und nicht haben will hat man ziemlich schnell mehr als genug an allem (ggf lila Sachen verkaufen wenn einem Coins fehlen). Beim Schiff war es sogar schnell so, dass mir die Tafeln fehlten, die man eben nicht so einfach bekommt wie die anderen Rohstoffe. Mit höherem Level bekommt man nähmlich deutlich mehr Sachen beim Einsammeln  Hatte nach Ende der Mainstory knapp 1 Mio Drachmen und Holz, Eisen etc über 15k und das ohne eine Minute farmen.
Das hat also nichts mit Geschäftsmodell zu tun, es ist einfach nicht gut gebalanced, am Anfang vll etwas wenig und am Ende wird man damit zugeworfen. Soll aber vermutlich auch verhindern, dass man sich zu früh zu stark macht. Gerade die Seekämpfe werden super einfach wenn das Schiff auf max ist.


----------



## McDrake (27. November 2018)

*Uncharted 4*
Zwischenfazit.
Die Charaktere sind mir in all den Jahren ans Herz gewachsen. Die Dialoge (ich spiele die Serie seit jeher auf englisch) sind einfach klasse.
Grafisch ein sehr schönes Stück, mit extrem viel liebe zum Datel. Und auch Anspielungen auf andere Games, bei Crash im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes, sehr gelungen.
Die Action so weit ganz in Ordnung, und die Rätsel gelungen. Sass gestern mit meiner Frau vor dem TV und wir haben zusammen das Piratenrätsel mit den Bildern gelöst.
Wobei sie dann die Anspielung mit dem "Jungen unbekannten Piraten" mit dem Affen als Zeichen, nicht verstand 
Sie schaut hier so oder so gerne zu, weils halt unterhaltsam ist.
So weit, so gut.

Das Spielprinzip an und für sich ist ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen.
Warum soll ich mir den Umweg für eine kleine Tonfigur machen, wenn ich nix darüber erfahre. Da bin ich mir von Tomb Raider inzwischen anderes gewohnt.
Da lohnt es sich, die Winkel zu durchsuchen, sofern man ein wenig mehr erfahren möchte. Das fehlt bei Drake komplett.
Mit dem Jeep rumfahren... hmmm...ok, ein paar witzige Dialoge und unnütze Schätze, haben die in meinen Augen allerdings recht wenig spielerischen Inhalt.

Natürlich werde ich weiter spielen, weil ich wissen will, wies weiter geht und ich weiss jetzt schon, dass ich Drake &Co vermissen werde, wenns vorbei ist.
Aber nicht wegen des Spiels, sondern wegen den Charakteren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2018)

Tschüss, *MGS5*! Nach über 120 tollen Stunden heisst es Abschied nehmen. 

Hallo, *XCOM2*. Hab mich damit zwar nur wenige Minuten selbst abgeteasert, aber der erste Eindruck ist schonmal vielversprechend. Dem Intro nach zu urteilen scheint mehr Story-Futter drinzustecken, schonmal eine angenehme Steigerung zum Vorgänger. Optisch auch außerordentlich chic... ABER:
1. Für meinen Geschmack VIEEEEEEL zu bunt. Der düstere, bisweilen dreckigere Stil von *XCOM* hat mich mehr angesprochen.
2. Wieder 30 FPS-Framelock bei Cutscenes… ... Es wird echt Zeit dass die nächste Konsolengeneration 60 FPS Minimum schafft bzw. diese konstant hält, jedes mal vom flüssigen Ingame in ruckelige Render-Sequenzen zu wechseln reisst einen immer wieder und unweigerlich raus...  

Nun denn, war heute nur ein kurzer Einblick. Morgen steige ich richtig ein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. November 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ansonsten God of War, Bloodborne, Horizon Zero Dawn und The Last of Us ( falls noch nicht auf PS3 gespielt).



The Last of Us hab ich zwar schon durch, ebenso wie Bloodborne (als ich die PS4 von nem Kumpel ausgeliehen habe). Aber Horizon und God of War sind definitiv noch dran. Genauso wie Shadow of the Collossus. 

Da ich seit heute Besitzer einer PS4 Pro bin, kann ich mich nun auch entspannt zurück lehnen und erstmal Red Dead Redemption 2 genießen.


----------



## McDrake (28. November 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> The Last of Us hab ich zwar schon durch, ebenso wie Bloodborne (als ich die PS4 von nem Kumpel ausgeliehen habe). Aber Horizon und God of War sind definitiv noch dran. Genauso wie Shadow of the Collossus.
> 
> Da ich seit heute Besitzer einer PS4 Pro bin, kann ich mich nun auch entspannt zurück lehnen und erstmal Read Dead Redemption 2 genießen.


Heee. Keine Konsolennews hier....moment,  falsch....


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. November 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Da ich seit heute Besitzer einer PS4 Pro bin, kann ich mich nun auch entspannt zurück lehnen und erstmal Red Dead Redemption 2 genießen.



grats Bruder


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2018)

Oh... Mit *XCOM 2* wird's heute doch nichts, Steam ist JETZT erst eingefallen dass es noch *War of the Chosen* inklusive *Tactical Legacy Pack * nachträglich runterladen muss, und das sind mal eben 35 GB... 

Naja, dann muss ich eben die Wartezeit mit *Pinball FX3* verkürzen... Hab schon seit Jahren nicht mehr geflippert, und das Update von FX2 auf FX3 bringt tatsächlich einige Neuerungen wie technische Verbesserungen. Dann mal ran an die Kugel.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. November 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Da ich seit heute Besitzer einer PS4 Pro bin, kann ich mich nun auch entspannt zurück lehnen und erstmal Red Dead Redemption 2 genießen.



Grats auch von mir...muss...stark...bleiben...


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. November 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Grats auch von mir...muss...stark...bleiben...


Tu es!


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Tu es!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Aber 4K, HDR, die Spiele ... NEEEEEIN! 

:>


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> Aber 4K, HDR, die Spiele ... NEEEEEIN!
> 
> :>



Hab zwar gestern "nur" das erste Kapitel durch gespielt, aber das Spiel macht sowohl optisch, als auch gameplaytechnisch gut was her. Gerade die Grafik hat mich durchaus aus den Socken gehauen. Nicht nur technisch. Die Umgebung wirkt wie aus einem Guss und wunderbar organisch. Die Dialoge und die Charaktere sind auch alle zumindest sehr interessant. Auch die musikalische Untermalung ist hervorragend gelungen. Bin echt gespannt, was noch so auf mich zukommt. 


Leider kriecht die PS4 Pro bei dem Game schon auf dem Zahnfleisch und es gibt den ein oder anderen Framedrop, auch abseits irgendwelcher Menschenansammlungen. Das nehme ich aber gern in Kauf. Dass  letzte Mal, dass ich von Anfang an von einem Spiel so geflashed wurde, war 2015 bei The Witcher 3.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. November 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Leider kriecht die PS4 Pro bei dem Game schon auf dem Zahnfleisch [...]



Okay, das ist hilfreich.


----------



## golani79 (29. November 2018)

Spiele nach wie vor auf 1080 und finde nicht, dass die Pro bei RDR2 aufm Zahnfleisch kriecht.

Spielst du auf 4k RedDragon?


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. November 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Spiele nach wie vor auf 1080 und finde nicht, dass die Pro bei RDR2 aufm Zahnfleisch kriecht.
> 
> Spielst du auf 4k RedDragon?



Jep. Spiele auf 4K.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Okay, das ist hilfreich.


Es läuft aber besser als Bloodborne, was technisch deutlich schlechter aufgestellt ist.  Man merkt aber eben, dass die PS4 Pro hier an ihre Grenzen stößt. Aber es ist nicht unbedingt störend. Als sonst reiner PC-Spieler, der bessere Performance gewohnt ist, fällt es halt nur auf.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. November 2018)

Werde nachher mal Just Cause 4 zocken  bin sehr gespannt drauf, mocht die Vorgänger sehr (speziell Teil 2 + 3)


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. November 2018)

Nach 2 Monaten Pause wieder mein SWTOR Abo erneuert und zum Glück noch alles ganz gut gemacht. Sogar offenbar *so* gut, dass sich jemand direkt bedankt hat. Hat man auch nicht oft, Höflichkeit und Dankbarkeit sind in Online-Spielen eher die Seltenheit. Sowas baut einen auf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Dezember 2018)

*XCOM 2*

Spielt sich genauso ausgezeichnet wie man es vom Vorgänger kennt und liebt. Trotz nunmehr mobilfähiger Basis, stark reduziertem Personal und Widerstandsgruppen anstelle Länder steigt man als Kenner problemlos ein. Für die neuen Feindeinheiten hat sich Firaxis einiges einfallen lassen, sehr löblich, und die Missionskarten scheinen auch mehr Abwechslung zu bieten. Die erste Winter-Map sah schon ziemlich gut aus.

In das neue Aussehen von Bradford und seiner langweiligen "Commander Shepard"-Stimme werde ich mich allerdings kaum verlieben... Und der Soundtrack enttäuscht mich sogar ein wenig. "Enemy Unknown" hatte definitiv den spannenderen und atmosphärischeren.
Und liebe XCOM-Macher, könntet ihr *bitte* für XCOM 3 endlich mal einen ordentlichen Himmel und weniger Banding-Effekte umsetzen? Wäre dieser optische Makel nicht würde ich der Spielgrafik (Strategiespiel-Verhältnisse) ansonsten eine glatte 1 geben.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Dezember 2018)

Neben Final Fantasy 15, das mich wohl noch eine ganze Weile beschäftigen wird (gefällt mir nach wie vor richtig gut, sogar weit besser, als ich zunächst erwartet habe, auch wenn das JRPG-Feeling im Vergleich zu den alten Teilen auf SNES, PS1 und PS2 doch ein wenig nachgelassen hat) hab ich mal wieder den *Euro Truck Simulator 2* aus der Garage gezogen, da gerade die älteren Addons (Frankreich und Italien haben mir noch gefehlt) für nen Appel und 'n Ei bei Steam im Angebot sind. Das neue Addon (Beyond the Baltic Sea) kaufe ich mir dann evtl. später.

Macht Spaß, aber irgendwie stört mich da immer noch diese tunnelartige Pseudo-Open-World. Die Welt ist voll von Abzweigungen, Kreuzungen usw., aber gefühlt nur ein Viertel davon ist überhaupt befahrbar. Der Großteil der Spielwelt ist nur Kulisse, was ich schade finde. Wirkliches Großstadtgefühl kommt zu keiner Zeit auf und auch die Autobahnen wirken teilweise sehr komprimiert mit Abzweigungen alle hundert Meter, zu kurzen Beschleunigungsspuren, merkwürdigen Konstruktionen, wo auf zweispurigen Autobahnen äußere Spur ohne Vorwarnung zur Abfahrt ohne Geradeausfahrmöglichkeit wird.

Trotzdem macht es irgendwie Spaß durch die Spielwelt zu fahren und Aufträge zu erledigen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Dezember 2018)

Hab mir nun mal Shadow of the Colossus (PS4-Remake) zugelegt und nun mittlerweile 6 Kolosse erledigt. 

Was zum Geier haben sich die Entwickler eigentlich mit dieser Steuerung und der Kamera gedacht? Die Steuerung zu Pferd ist furchtbar träge und die Steuerung beim Klettern, insbesondere auf den Kolossen, ist derart unpräzise und hakelig (nicht nur ein bisschen, sondern wirklich heftig hakelig), dass das Spiel völlig unnötig erschwert wird, obwohl das Spiel ohnehin schon nicht ganz ohne ist. Von der Kamera mal ganz zu schweigen, die scheinbar willkürlich mal da hin zeigt und mal dahin. Das ist schon n Verbrechen an die Menschheit. 

Optik, Atmosphäre, die Animationen der Kolosse, Sound usw...alles sehr gut. Kann man nicht meckern. Und nur deswegen nehme ich diese grausige Steuerung in Kauf. Aber da hätte man echt mal daran arbeiten sollen, wenn man schon ein Remake, das von Grund auf neu aufgesetzt wurde, raus bringt.


----------



## linktheminstrel (3. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem ich ac odyssey ein wenig satt gehabt habe, hab' ich mich nun mal an detroit: become human gewagt, was ich schon vor 2 monaten für 30€ mitgenommen habe.
Nach ca. 2 1/2 Stunden bin ich begeistert, da es alles gute der vorherigen quantic dream spielen beinhaltet. Ja, die Kamera kann nerven, vA in ner Verfolgungssequenz war die einfach nur komplett störend, aber von der Story, der Emotionalität und dem Acting her ist das alles erste Sahne.
Auch, dass es so viele Zweige gibt, finde ich wirklich beeindruckend, obwohl ich mich auch hier des öfteren in einem ungewollten Korsett bewege und manche Charaktere ziemlich klischeehaft geschrieben sind.
Aber im allgemeinen gibt mir das Spiel momentan das, was ich mir von Quantic Dream in dieser Gen erwartet habe.
Tolles Story-Adventure!
(ich hoffe nur nicht, dass Cage die Story am Schluss wieder an die Wand fährt, wie bei Fahrenheit und Beyond:two souls)


----------



## McDrake (3. Dezember 2018)

Bin grade andersrum am spielen.
Meine PS4 braucht wiedermal eine kleine Pause (Uncharted 4 + Detroit), dafür hab ich *Odyssey* mit meinem Ersatz-Eyetracker bekommen.

Das spiel gefällt mir in den ersten zwei Stunden ganz gut.
Allerdings ists schon ein krasser Unterschied zu den traditionellen Teilen.
Wobei ich hier sagen muss, dass mein "nuestes" Assassins, welches ich gespielt habe, Rogue ist.

Der aktuellste Ableger  erinnert doch stark an Witcher 3.  Das ist ja nix schlimmes, aber eben auch nicht unbedingt das, was ich erwartet hätte.
Die Performance ist aber wirklich gut. ic hatte da da ein wenig Bedenken, dass mein i7-2600 und eine GTX 1060 da nicht mehr mithalten kann.
Aber alles auf hoch-sehr hoch und meist über 40 Fps


----------



## MrFob (3. Dezember 2018)

So, habe am Wochenende endlich *AC: Odyssey* durchgespielt, also so richtig durchgespielt. Nach ca. 160 Stunden, Fortschritt 99% (k.A. was das fehlende 1% ist ) und so ziemlich alles erforscht, was geht.

Mein Fazit: Ein schoenes Spiel das aber viel zu viel will und sich dadurch selbst verwaessert. 
Ich haette einige Mechaniken aus dem Spiel gestrichen um es dadurch besser zu machen:
- Diese ganzen immer wieder aufploppenden Mini Quests braucht keiner. Kann man zwar einfach ignorieren und stoeren auch nicht, die Ressourcen fuer deren Entwicklung waeren aber wo anders besser aufgehoben gewesen.
- Die Welt ist ein bisschen zu gross geraten. 2/3 haetten es locker auch getan. Durch die weiten Distanzen und das ganze drumherum wirkt die Hauptstory leider sehr auseinander gezogen.
- Die Kriegs Mechanik ist zwar ne gute Idee, ist aber viel zu "gamey" aufgezogen und fuehrt zu nichts
- Die location objectives sind einer meiner groessten Kritikpunkte am Spiel, sie ziehen einen regelrecht aus der Welt, da man Dinge tun muss, die keinen Sinn ergeben (einfach so mal ein paar Bauern ihre Getreidesilos niederbrennen oder ein Militaercamp der Fraktion ueberfallen und alle umbringen, obwohl ich eigentlich fuer diese Fraktion bin, ohne Grund einen Tempel pluendern, etc.). Man macht das nur damit man ordentlich XP bekommt, die Location als abgeschlossen gilt, weil sonst das riesen Icon nach wie vor fett im Kompass prangt (und ich complitionist OCD habe ) aber es bringt dem Spiel nichts und zieht einen voellig aus der Atmosphaere.
- A propos  Icons, die Location Icons sollten gestrichen werden, ich sage das bei jedem open world Spiel der letzten 10 Jahre aber es ich echt ein Graus mit diesen sch... Icons. Damit torpediert sich AC: OD komplett selbst. Wozu eine riesige Welt fuer tolle Exploration Moeglichkeiten einbauen, wenn ich nichts wirklich entdecken kann, weil ab 2 km Entfernung fuer jede Hoehle und jede Ruine ein Icon auf dem Kompass aufploppt? Es ist echt zum Haare raufen. Sie haben eine wunderschoene Welt gebaut, mit wirklich vielen (wenn auch teils ziemlich repetitiven) Dingen, die man entdecken koennte, wenn sie einem Dank der Icons nicht die Freude daran nehmen wuerden und mich zu einem Rasenmaeher auf der Karte degradieren wuerden. Bah!

Ohne diese bloeden "Features" waere es ein wirklich tolles Spiel denn:
- Die Quests (also die ordentlichen main quests und grossen side quests) sind mMn eigentlich ziemlich cool. Einige sind lustig, andere sind ernst oder sogar mal traurig. Einige sind richtig gross und gewichtig, andere sind nur kleine Side Stories. Der Witz ist, dass die Quests einen eh schon durch die Welt schicken wie bloed und man viele Locations durch die Quests entdeckt, man haette diese Icons also fuer viele Orte eh nicht gebraucht.
- Das Gameplay ist, wie eben schon bei Origin super, schleichen, Nahkampf, Bogenschiessen, alles funktioniert schoen zusammen.
- Die Charaktaere sind meistens gut ausgeartbeitet, haben schoene Dialoge und sind hervorragend vertont.



Spoiler



Als Kassandra nach ueber 60 Spielstunden Suche (in meinem Fall) endlich ihre Mutter findet gibt es eine wunderschoene Cutscene, bei der ich mir fast eine Traene verkneifen musste. 


- Die Entscheidungen, die man treffen kann haben durchaus Auswirkungen, manchmal kleiner manchmal groesser. Dafuer, dass dies neues Territorium fuer AC ist haben sie es mMn sehr gut umgesetzt (auch wenn es tatsaechlich nie einer Erklaerung dafuer gibt, wieso man beim nacherleben von Erinnerungen im Animus auf einmal Entscheidungen treffen kann).
- Die Welt ist einfach toll gestaltet und eine Augenweide. Da gibt es nichts zu meckern.
- Das Spiel lief bei mir nach ein paar Anfangsschwierigkeiten (die aber wohl doch eher an meinem System lagen) top. Ich hatte glaube ich in knapp 170 Spielstunden vielleicht 2 Crashes und fast keine Bugs.

Zur Story - ohne zu spoilern kann man sagen, dass es quasi 3 nebeneinander her laufende Stories gibt, die man in (fast) beliebiger Reihenfolge selbst angehen und beenden kann. Allerdings ist das nicht wirklich eine tolle Idee, da mMn das Ende einer dieser Stories auch das eigentliche Ende des Spiels sein sollte und ich habe dieses natuerlich zuerst gemacht. 


Spoiler



Wen es interessiert, ich meine natuerlich das Ende der Atlantis Story, welches man mMn am besten erst macht, wenn man alles andere (die Familien-Geschichte und die Jagd auf den Kult) schon abgeschlossen hat.


. Ausserdem gibt es den (nicht unbedingt ueberraschenden) Kritikpunkt, dass sie die Gegenwarts-Story mal wieder gepflegt in den Sand setzen. Zwar gibt es da am Ende eine sehr coole Szene, aber es wird mal wieder nichts aufgeloest, es gibt eigentlich gar kein Ende sondern mal wieder ein (in dem Fall wirklich voellig sinnloses) "Ach, ich gehe zurueck in den Animus", damit der Spieler die Welt weiter erkunden kann. Ich war mal wieder richtig enttaeuscht, man haette so viel cooleres damit machen koennen. 

Naja, ich habe auf jeden Fall noch einen zweiten Durchgang vor, vielleicht in einem Jahr oder so, dann mit den DLCs. Nachdem ich ja jetzt diese ganzen Locations "abgehakt" habe werde ich diese dann besser ignorieren koennen (und vielleicht patcht Ubi ja doch noch einen Icon-toggle fuer den Kompass rein, bitte bitte). Darauf freue ich mich schon, denn ich denke dann wird es mir noch besser gefallen. Fuer den Moment muss ich sagen, Odyssey hat mir gut gefallen, wirkte aber etwas weniger rund als das mMn grandiose Origin. Weniger ist halt manchmal doch mehr.

8/10 Amphoren griechischer Wein.


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Dezember 2018)

Mir ging es wie dir, das Ende habe ich jetzt auch als erstes gesehen. Verdammt!
Ansonsten alles gute Punkte. Die Schlachten habe ich nach einer Weile ignoriert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Dezember 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Da fand ich den Tod von Phoibe trauriger. Das war eine der Quests, die wirklich Spannung aufgebaut haben und bei denen ich tatsächlich mal alles andere Links liegen gelassen habe, um die Kleine zu retten. Nichts war! F*** you, Ubisoft!


----------



## linktheminstrel (5. Dezember 2018)

Habe heute Detroit beendet und muss sagen, dass es wieder ne emotionale Achterbahnfahrt war. Ein Punkt beschäftigt mich immer noch, etwas am Ende, das ich in dieser Intensität nicht erwartet hätte.
Das erlebt man hier "mittendrin" und intensiver, als ich es aus anderen Medien kenne. 
Es gibt zwar einige mmn unnötige Aspekte in der Geschichte und ja, eine Story wurde mmn von Cage wieder mal an die Wand gefahren, alles in allem funktionierte das Ganze aber sehr gut.
Die Unterschiedlichen Zweige bringen mich sicherlich zu mindestens einem neuen Durchgang. 
Ich kann Detroit jedem, der irgendwas mit Storyadventures anfangen kann, nur herzlich empfehlen. 
Das Spiel ist toll inszeniert, die Darsteller sind grandios (zumindest in Englisch ist das acting wirklich saugut), die Story brauchbar (ja, Cage muss immer was machen, was mich einfach absolut nicht anspricht, bzw für mich unnötig oder sinnbefreit ist



Spoiler



Stichwort: Robo-Messias


) und die Intensität, mit der gewisse Sachen angesprochen werden, für mich in diesem Medium, aber eben auch darüber hinaus einzigartig.


----------



## MrFob (5. Dezember 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Da fand ich den Tod von Phoibe trauriger. Das war eine der Quests, die wirklich Spannung aufgebaut haben und bei denen ich tatsächlich mal alles andere Links liegen gelassen habe, um die Kleine zu retten. Nichts war! F*** you, Ubisoft!





Spoiler



Naja, traurig ist das Wiedersehen mit Nirenni ja auch nicht, eher im Gegenteil. Ich fand es halt super umgesetzt, weil ich als Spieler ja tatsaechlich 60 Stunden darauf hingearbeitet habe, sie ueberall von Argon bis zu den Silbernen Inseln gesucht habe und endlich ist es so weit. Wenn Kassandra sich dann erstmal mehr oder weniger versteckt und nicht so genau weiss, wie das Treffen laufen wird (ist ja immerhin auch einiges abgelaufen zwischen den beiden) und sie sich dann endlich gegenueber stehen, das war schon super gemacht, sowohl von der Cinematographie, den Animationen der Figuren bis hin zur Vertonung war da so ziemlich alles perfekt inszeniert mMn. Deswegen stach die Szene fuer mich herraus und ich war richtig geruehrt. .
Phoibe war fuer mich zwar schon auch erinnerungswuerdig, sooo viel konnte ich mit dem Maedl dann aber letztlich nicht anfangenm zunal es fuer mich ab da irgendwie klar war, dass Aspesia die Oberbose sein wird.
Aber naka, Geschmackssache halt


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Dezember 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Traurig" war schlecht gewählt. Nehmen wir einfach emotional.  Die von mir erwähnte Szene empfand ich emotionaler.


Emotional war auch Shadow of the Colossus (Remake). In vielerlei Hinsicht. Hab es nun durch und mein Fazit lautet: 

Es ist sowieso kein Spiel für jedermann. Und aufgrund der Steuerung und der zickigen Kamera stellenweise auch verdammt frustrierend. Die Mängel reißen einem viel zu oft aus dem Geschehen und die Kämpfe gegen die Kolosse verkommen nicht selten zu stumpfen Trial and Error-Passagen. Ich hab manchmal echt vor Frust gebrüllt, gerade beim letzten Koloss.  Hier kommt oft genug kein Gefühl auf, gegen gigantische Kolosse zu kämpfen, sondern gegen die miese Steuerung und Kameraführung selbst, die einem mal eben dreist bei jedem Koloss den Mittelfinger zeigen. 

Optisch und atmosphärisch ist es aber auch eine wahre Wucht. Das Spiel ist von vorne bis hinten monumental und zeigt durch die Kameraführung in den offenen Gebieten, wie klein man selbst ist und wie riesig die Landschaft ist. Fällt auch bei der grafischen Darstellung auf, dass sich die Entwickler äußerst viel Mühe gegeben haben, die Landschaft richtig geil umzusetzen. Die Figuren wirken dazu allerdings vergleichsweise detailarm. Das Design und die Darstellung der Kolosse haben mich bisweilen echt aus den Socken gehauen. Absolut hervorragend. 

Es ist auch ein Storyerlebnis, das man nicht überall findet. Wie ein (mehr oder weniger) wortloses, finsteres Märchen. Und vor allem äußerst tragisch. 


Spoiler



Man macht das ganze Spiel über nichts gutes. Und das wahre Ausmaß des Verbrechens, das man da (aufgrund der Liebe zu Mono und nicht aus Bosheit) begeht, wird schließlich am Ende offenbart. Der Protagonist erreicht zwar sein Ziel und auch sein Pferd hat den Sturz überlebt. Aber er selbst erlebt nicht, dass seine Geliebte wieder lebt. Ob das Baby am Ende nun er selbst ist oder Dormin, bleibt offen. Aufgrund der Hörner, die das Baby auf dem Kopf hat, tendiere ich eher zu Dormin. 

Auf jedenfall ist Shadow of the Colossus ein Spiel, das in seiner Art einzigartig ist. Eine äußerst tragische Geschichte und man fragt sich, wenn man sich denn darauf einlässt und das Spiel nicht nur auf "Töte 16 Kolosse" herunter bricht, unweigerlich, ob die Liebe zu einem Menschen überhaupt rechtfertigt, mal eben 16 Morde zu begehen, um besagten Menschen zu retten, und ob man überhaupt mit den Konsequenzen daraus klar kommt.



Grundsätzlich aber hätte dem Spiel an sich ein wenig mehr Abwechslung gut getan, in Form von Rätseln und dem ein oder anderen direkten Kampf gegen kleinere Gegner. 

Wer sich darauf einlässt, bekommt 5-6h Einzigartigkeit.


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. Dezember 2018)

Es ist vollbracht!
*Assassin's Creed Odyssey* ist durchgespielt: 99% nach 98 Stunden, Stufe 64 und es sind nur noch drei Nebenquests offen (Artefakte für Xenia und Siegel der Athener-/Sparta-Fortvorsteher) sammeln. Allerdings ist ja mittlerweile bereits der erste DLC erschienen, also werde ich den wohl oder übel auch mal anfangen müssen. Aber vermutlich mache ich erst mal eine Pause, eventuell zocke ich als nächstes die Battlefield-5-Kampagne. Zum Fazit: MrFob hat schon alles gesagt. Es war auf jeden Fall eine Reise, die dem Titel "Odyssey" würdig war. So viel Zeit habe ich seit Skyrim nicht mehr in ein einziges Spiel gesteckt. 

Und ich war überrascht, wie stark sich manche Entscheidungen auswirken. Besonders in Sparta habe ich ganz schön geflucht, als ich eine der letzten Hauptquests nicht ideal lösen konnte, weil ich viele Stunden zuvor mal einen widerlichen Drecksack seiner gerechten Strafe zugeführt habe. Aber gut, am Ende gab es dann doch ein Happy End. Aber wie die Gegenwarts-Story mal wieder abgeschlossen wurde ... ne, ne Ubisoft.


Spoiler



Der Cliffhanger mit Atlantis ist ja echt mies. Durch die DLC-Ankündigung war das ja irgendwie klar, dennoch fiese Nummer, den Blick auf die Stadt einzubauen und dann die Story einfach so enden zu lassen, ohne dass Layla irgendwas mit Kassandras Stab anstellt


----------



## Doitschland (10. Dezember 2018)

Bin gerade (wieder) im Souls Fieber. Habe mir den dritten Teil (GOTY) noch mal für PS4 gekauft und musste komplett neu anfangen, da ich meine Chars (350+ Stunden) auf dem PC irgendwie verloren habe 
Naja, jetzt bin ich endlich wieder auf dem selben Stand wie damals in der PC Version (lvl 250+) und nun geht die Trophäenjagt los, jedoch dauert es eine Ewigkeit alle Ringe und Zauber zu kriegen .

Davor war Bloodborne mit DLC dran... und verdammte Axt, war der Bockschwer, dagegen war das Hauptspiel fast schon einfach 
Dann steht natürlich noch Dark Souls Remastered an, DS2 gibt's ja auch noch für PS4.

Und auf Sekiro freue ich mich auch schon sehr, hoffentlich hat Activision als Publisher keinen negativen Einfluss auf's Spiel.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Dezember 2018)

Zur Entspannung spiele ich zur Zeit Diablo 3 auf der Switch, für die ich mir auch Undertale gekauft habe, das ich aber erst einmal aufgeschoben habe. 

Odyssey liegt gerade etwas auf Eis, weil ich mit Red Dead Redemption 2 schon ein großes „Open World“-Projekt habe. 

Ja nun...RDR2. Da bin ich tatsächlich beim zweiten Durchgang, weil ich nach Kapitel 5 etwas die Ruhe verlor und wissen wollte, wie das Spiel endet. Nun will ich noch einiges nachholen. 

Ich mag den ruhigen Verlauf des Spiels ja wirklich sehr gerne. Auch, dass man eine Animation abwarten muss, wenn gelootet wird, was so manchen Bekannten irrsinnig stört. 
Ich komme auch gut mit der langsamen und teilweise arg hakeligen Steuerung klar (der zweite Durchgang läuft seit einigen Stunden und ich habe noch keinen Baum gerammt  )    und ich entdecke immer noch so viele neue Sachen. 
Gestern habe ich zwei Wölfe entdeckt, die miteinander gespielt haben und ein Opossum, das sich tot gestellt hat. Solche Details liebe ich und die Spielwelt ist einfach wunderschön. 

Aber ein wenig Sorge habe ich vor einem bestimmten Abschnitt des Spiels. 



Spoiler



Das sechste Kapitel war eine der deprimierendsten Spielerfahrungen, die ich jemals gemacht habe. 
Als Arthur im zweiten Kapitel von diesem Farmer angehustet wurde, ahnte ich als gute Krankenschwester natürlich, was da für eine Krankheit hinter stecken könnte, aber ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass R* das dermaßen konsequent ausspielen würde. 
Ich fand es furchtbar zu erleben, wie Arthur von Mission zu Mission kränker wurde. Und dann nicht nur das, sondern auch das zeitgleiche Auseinanderbrechen der Gang, die mir zum größten Teil echt ans Herz gewachsen war. Fick dich, Micah!

Ich ahnte dann natürlich, dass Arthur den Epilog nicht mehr erleben würde, aber was macht R*? Lässt mich wieder John spielen und die Scheune bauen, vor der er im ersten Teil getötet wird. 



Das war schon etwas mies, aber zeitgleich fand ich es unglaublich gut und beeindruckend. Da ziehe ich meinen Hut vor R*. 
Für mich wohl wirklich das Spiel des Jahres in erzählerischer Hinsicht und Setting. Außerdem hätte ich nach den ersten Trailern niemals gedacht, dass ich Arthur lieber spielen würde als John in Teil 1. 
Aber die Klöten der Pferde baumeln teilweise etwas zu krass rum; habe nur noch Stuten im Stall. 

Gestern habe ich dann noch völlig wahnsinnig und dank des Teasers zu Teil 4 Dragon Age Origins neu begonnen. Da werde ich jetzt wohl alle Teile noch einmal spielen. 
Und Odyssey wartet auch noch...und RDR 1 wollte ich auch nochmal spielen. Ohjeh. 
Das wird zeitlich alles etwas schwierig. 

Ach ja, hab mir Fallout 76 beim Black Friday gekauft, aber da weiß ich gar nicht, was ich dazu sagen soll. Es hat seinen Reiz und die Karte ist hübsch. Ja...hmmm...nun...mal schauen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2018)

*XCOM 2*

Nähere mich der 20-Stunden-Marke, merke aber dass ich noch genug zu tun haben werde. Hält einerseits gut bei Laune, andererseits ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad auf normaler Stufe unglaublich inkonsistent und nicht selten gar frustrierend. Statt langsam, aber stetig herausfordernder zu werden knallt Firaxis schon frühzeitig derart knüppelharte Missionen dahin dass ich mich nicht selten frage ob die noch alle beisammen haben. Bin noch nicht soweit gekommen mein Squad zu vergrößern, was aufgrund des Avatar-Projekts welches es aufzuhalten gilt  auch kaum so schnell vonstatten gehen kann, schließlich müssen für weitere Kontakte Kommunikationsanlagen gebaut werden.
Dazu diese Masse an Advents die sich ziemlich dicht auf den Maps tummeln, und noch das arg knappe Limit an Runden... Meine Load-/Save-Tasten leisten da Überstunden. 

Und was noch seltsam ist:
XCOM2 sieht so gut aus, die Terrains können sich echt sehen lassen... Aber wieso machen die Entwickler so gut wie nie von Wettereffekten Gebrauch? Was würden die Missionen an zusätzlicher Stimmung gewinnen wenn Regen, Stürme, Schneefälle und dergleichen hinzukämen...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldMCJimBob (13. Dezember 2018)

XCOM2 fand ich echt gut, aber stimmt schon, das Spiel ist ein typisches Firaxis-Machwerk: So viel liegengelassenes Potential. Ich kann echt empfehlen den Mod zur Modifizierung der Rundenlimits zu benutzen. Die Stressen mehr als das sie dem Spaß und der Taktik nützlich wären imo.


----------



## MrFob (13. Dezember 2018)

XCOM2 hatte ich letztens auch mal kurz angefangen, bin aber bisher noch nicht ueber das Tutorial hinausgekommen. Ich hatte den Fehler gemacht, es direkt im Anschluss an einen XCOM 1 Durchlauf anzufangen. Das war dann echt frustrierend, wenn man gewohnt ist, dass man uebelst ausgebildete genetisch modifizierte und mit Plasma Waffen und Greifhaken etc. ausgeruestete Uebersoldaten hat, die praktisch keine Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit unter 80% (meist eher 98% ) mehr haben. Die Basis war vollgestopft mit technischem Schnickschnack vom Psi-Labor bis zur Mec-Fabrik. Die Welt war mit Sateliten zugepflastert, im Hangar standen Haufenweise Firestorms und die Aliens waren eigentlich nur noch eine Unanehmlichkeit. 
Und dann faengst du XCOM 2 an, auf einmal ist die Erde ueberrant von den Aliens, die du gerade noch mit Leichtigkeit fertig gemacht hast, deine neue Basis ist voller Schrott und du befehligst ein paar zerbrechliche Neulinge, die mit ihren Wasserpistolen kein Scheunentor treffen koennten, selbst wenn man sie in die Scheune hineinstellen wuerde.
Das war mal echt deprimierend und ich musste erstmal eine XCOM Pause einlegen. Mein Tipp, zwischen den beiden Teilen vielleicht ein paar Wochen verstreichen lassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Das war mal echt deprimierend und ich musste erstmal eine XCOM Pause einlegen. Mein Tipp, zwischen den beiden Teilen vielleicht ein paar Wochen verstreichen lassen.


Ich hab mir gar ein 3/4-Jahr gelassen, aber das spielt nicht wirklich ne große Rolle. Auch nicht dass man quasi wieder bei Null und noch niederer Ausgangssituation beginnt. 

Ich liebe "Enemy Unknown", und XCOM2 ist natürlich ein Sequel welches sich mit nochmals höherem Spiel-Anspruch auszeichnen möchte... Doch muss ein Tritt in die Eier schon so früh sein? 



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (14. Dezember 2018)

*Assassins Creed: Odyssey*
Bin grade in Athen angekommen und musste natürlich die Akropolis besichtigen.
Ich war erstaunt, wie ich mich zurecht fand. Denn wir waren letztes Jahr da oben und ich wusste genau, wo ich hingehen musste um das Erechteion zu sehen.
Und da sieht man auch die  Karyatiden... 
Da merkt man, wie viel Liebe zum Detail in solche Spiele mit einfliessen.


----------



## Cobblepot (14. Dezember 2018)

Bis gestern habe ich mich durch Just Cause 4 gequält, nächste Woche versuche ich Detroit.


----------



## McDrake (14. Dezember 2018)

Cobblepot schrieb:


> Bis gestern habe ich mich durch Just Cause 4 gequält, nächste Woche versuche ich Detroit.



Bin erstaunt, wie wenig mich Odyssey "quält". Im Normalfall habe ich nach ein paar Sessionen der UBI-Formel genug.
Hier habe ich nach 28 Stunden och immer die Motivation weiter zu spielen.
Ich nehm jetzt auch nicht jede "Kleinstmission" an. Aber die Herausforderungen machen irgendwie Laune und das Lootsystem ist natürlich auch clever für die Motivation.
Bei den Skills habe ich allerdings so meine Probleme, etwas zu finden, was mit zusagt, bzw jene kann ich noch nicht freischalten.
Das führt dazu, dass ich oft 1-2 Skillpunkte an Lager habe.


----------



## Cobblepot (14. Dezember 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin erstaunt, wie wenig mich Odyssey "quält". Im Normalfall habe ich nach ein paar Sessionen der UBI-Formel genug.
> Hier habe ich nach 28 Stunden och immer die Motivation weiter zu spielen.
> Ich nehm jetzt auch nicht jede "Kleinstmission" an. Aber die Herausforderungen machen irgendwie Laune und das Lootsystem ist natürlich auch clever für die Motivation.
> Bei den Skills habe ich allerdings so meine Probleme, etwas zu finden, was mit zusagt, bzw jene kann ich noch nicht freischalten.
> Das führt dazu, dass ich oft 1-2 Skillpunkte an Lager habe.



Das Missionsdesign in Just Cause 4 ist halt unglaublich eintönig. Generatoren einschalten/zerstören, Hacker/Gefangene/Türme eskortieren/bewachen, Fahrzeuge für Scanner suchen und Fahrzeuge im Hafenbecken versenken. Ende.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Dezember 2018)

Die Woche erstmal God of War für 30 Euro im PSN-Sale erstanden und gleich ran gesetzt. Krankheitsbedingt war ich eh daheim und so konnte ich die Woche suchten bis zum umfallen. Und ich muss sagen...

Heilige Scheiße, ist das geil! Ich hab lange kein Spiel mehr erlebt, was mich von Anfang an dermaßen gefesselt hat. Das ist mir bisher nur bei Dragon Age: Origins, The Witcher 3 und Red Dead Redemption 2 passiert. Das Kampfsystem ist hervorragend, das Leveln ist ist motivierend, der Schwierigkeitsgrad (auch auf normal) passt und ist schön herausfordernd. Vor allem aber ist die Story absolut genial und die Figuren der Hammer. Und die Optik... Himmel, sieht God of War geil aus. Vor allem in HDR und 4K.  Dabei hab ich auf der PS4 Pro nicht einen einzigen Framedrop bemerkt. So muss es aussehen und laufen. 

Einzige Mankos sind die vielen Sammelaufträge, die man aber nach der Story ganz entspannt und zwischendurch machen kann, wenn man Bock hat. Und die zumeist wenig spektakulären Bosskämpfe. Meist sind es Trolle und ein paar Zwischenbosse. Von Baldur mal abgesehen, dessen Kämpfe gegen ihn dermaßen geil inszeniert sind, dass ich aufgrund der Epicness vor Freude n kleinen Pups gelassen habe. Da ich leider an Magen-Darm-Grippe litt, musste ich danach sofort unterbrechen und auf Toilette.

Ich freu mich tierisch auf die Fortsetzung. God of War lässt einige Fragen offen, aber macht ziemlich deutlich, dass es sowieso nur der Anfang von etwas viiiiiel größerem war. Und dabei waren einige Szenen schon geradezu monumental, obwohl es eher eine Story auf persönlicher Ebene ist.


----------



## Fantasio1962 (19. Dezember 2018)

Forza Horizon 4. Bin mit dem Hauptspiel und Addon (Solomodus) so ziemlich durch, ich hab jedenfalls nichts mehr offen auf der Karte. Ich denke ich pausiere jetzt und warte auf die nächste Erweiterung.

Dann spiele ich noch AC: Odyssey.  Mensch ist das riesig groß ! Ob ich das aber voll durchspiele bezweifele ich.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mir im Steam Sale mal wieder neues Lenkradfutter gegönnt: Den *American Truck Simulator*. Die Engine ist zwar technisch (Sichtweite und Nachladeruckler) immer noch ne Katastrophe, aber ich finde diese Spiele (zusammen mit dem Euro Truck Simulator 2) einfach unglaublich entspannend. Aktuell spiele ich die vor allem dann, wenn ich Musik oder Hörbücher hören will. Dabei gemütlich über Autobahnen, Landstraßen und US-Highways cruisen lenkt nicht zu sehr ab, macht aber gleichzeitig ne Menge Spaß und ist in Sachen Landschaftsgestaltung sehr atmosphärisch umgesetzt. Nur die US-Trucks, an die muss ich mich echt noch gewöhnen. Gefühlt sich die Zugmaschinen doppelt so lang, die die europäischen und zusammen mit den teilweise echt langen Trailern muss man sich ganz schön quälen, wenn man um diverse Ecken will. Was haben die Amis bloß gegen Trucks mit kurzem Radstand? Auch die US-Trailer haben teilweise ihre Achsen so weit hinten wie möglich. Warum macht man sowas? Ein Königreich für Allradlenkung ... aber das wäre wohl zu modern.

Daneben hab ich mir noch das neue *GT3 Challengers Pack* für* rFactor 2* gekauft, das heute erschienen ist. Logischerweise nicht im Sale, aber 5 Autos für 15 Euro sind jetzt auch nicht sooo teuer, auch wenn Assetto Corsa da mit seinen DLCs mehr für's Geld bietet. Immerhin ist das Paket gut gefüllt: Porsche 911 GT3 R (991.2), BMW M6 GT3, Aston Martin Vantage GT3 (neues Modell), Audi R8 LMS und McLaren 720S GT3. Da hab ich genug zum Testen über die Weihnachtstage. Und Anfang 2019 erscheint dann ja auch die lasergescannte Nordschleife inkl. GP Strecke auf Basis von 2018er Scans. Die Tatsache, dass aktuell Teile der Nordschleife neu asphaltiert werden, hinterlässt dabei einen leicht säuerlichen Nachgeschmack, aber dafür können die Entwickler ja nichts.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Dezember 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab mir im Steam Sale mal wieder neues Lenkradfutter gegönnt: Den *American Truck Simulator*.



Den hab ich auch gespielt. Meine Lieblingskutsche hab ich aber erst per Mod erhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Dezember 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Den hab ich auch gespielt. Meine Lieblingskutsche hab ich aber erst per Mod erhalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Felgen sind mir persönlich ein oder zwei Nummern zu groß, aber ansonsten sieht er gut aus. Ist sicher auch angenehmer zu fahren, als die Kisten mit den langen Nasen und Villa Schlafkabine hinter dem Fahrerhaus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Dezember 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Felgen sind mir persönlich ein oder zwei Nummern zu groß, aber ansonsten sieht er gut aus. Ist sicher auch angenehmer zu fahren, als die Kisten mit den langen Nasen und Villa Schlafkabine hinter dem Fahrerhaus.


Ja, wie du schon sagtest: Der Radstand ist teilweise echt ätzend^^ Ist bei meinem aber sehr bequem. Ist übrigens ein Kenworth K200.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2018)

*XCOM 2*

Nachdem ich mir die letzten 5 Stunden - wenn es nicht sogar mehr waren  - an hammerschweren Ereignis-Missionen einen abgewürgt, diese letztendlich übersprungen und den Aliens zähneknirschend einen Vorteil beim Avatar-Projekt überlassen hab scheine ich nun so gerade noch die Kurve zu kriegen. Trotz eingetretenem 24-Stunden-Countdown voll auf den Bau der Guerilla-Schule konzentriert, den Squad auf nunmehr 6 Mann/Frau erhöht und das Kontaktnetz weiter vergrößert.

Und siehe: Eine weitere, stark bewachte Advent-Fabrik ist platt, endlich kann ich mich mit haushohen Sektopoden anlegen und diese gar zu Fall bringen. Der Avatar-Fortschritt durfte ebenso um ein Paar Punkte zurückfallen. Kann nur noch aufwärts gehen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (23. Dezember 2018)

bin mit *far cry 5* durch, nach laut uplay angeblich nur 16h. kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen, müssten schon 20+ gewesen sein.
gefallen hats mir rechts gut, vielleicht sogar am besten von allen teilen bisher, die ich gespielt habe (1,3,4 und eben 5). 
die story? na ja. es gibt eine. man darf nicht zu viel erwarten. ist halt immer noch ein shooter. die vorgänger boten diesbezüglich imo aber auch nix besseres. 
bugs hatte ich so gut wie keine. und die viel kritisierte gegner-ki ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sonderlich negativ aufgefallen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Dezember 2018)

Hab nun Horizon: Zero Dawn durch. Inkl. Frozen Wilds-Addon. Da war ich gut und gern 50-60h beschäftigt (laut Ingame-Statistik). 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich mich gegen Ende hin doch arg durch gequält habe, gerade in Frozen Wilds. In dem Addon gibt es so einige Quests, in denen es unfaire Stellen gibt und die man wirklich nur mit ganz arger Mühe schafft. Auch die Story des Hauptspiels hat mir nicht wirklich gefallen. Die ist mir persönlich zu oberflächlich und mit zu vielen Logiklöchern präsentiert (z.B.: woher weiß Aloy auf Anhieb, mit welchem Bauteil die Verderber die Maschinen überbrücken? Das Mädel kann dieses Wissen gar nicht haben, weil sie sowas vorher noch nie gesehen hat und gar nicht das technische Verständnis für solche Dinge hat. Woher auch?). Abgesehen davon, dass gefühlt zwei Drittel der Hauptstory in Ruinen spielt und es dort Parts gibt, die für die eigentliche Handlung keinerlei Relevanz haben (die Quest mit Erend z.B., die man ohne weiteres in einer Nebenquest hätte absolvieren können). 

Aloy find ich als Charakter ganz sympathisch und ihre Dialoge, gerade mit Sylens sind gelegentlich auch ziemlich witzig. Insbesondere die, in denen sie sich genervt über seine dauernde (und tatsächlich nervtötende) Geheimniskrämerei und seine blöde Hektik äußert. Im Kern kann man jeden Dialog seitens Sylens auf folgende Worte runter brechen: "Alter, mach hinne. Mach jetzt! Scheiße, ich will hier fertig werden! Warum? Geht dich nichts an. Mach jetzt halt."

Optisch ist es ein echt schönes Spiel und gameplaytechnisch macht es auch einiges her. Da kann man grundsätzlich echt nicht meckern. Auch das Setting ist interessant, obwohl da einfach viel zu wenig raus geholt wurde. 

Allerdings würde ich das Spiel nicht unbedingt nochmal durchspielen wollen. Dafür bietet es mir einfach zu wenig und ist weniger ein Action-Rollenspiel, als vielmehr ein Action Adventure mit RPG-Elementen. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Ich kann die vielen Lobeshymnen auf das Spiel nicht nachvollziehen. Das Spiel ist nicht schlecht und definitiv spaßig, aber eben auch nicht "sehr gut".


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Dezember 2018)

Die *FlyInside Flight Simulator* Beta hat diesen Monat nen dicken Grafikpatch bekommen, der die Landschaft inkl. Landschaftsschatten sehr viel schöner gemacht hat. Außerdem ist das Ding jetzt auch auf Steam verfügbar, was der Sim hoffentlich ein bisschen mehr Aufmerksamkeit bescheren wird. Ist natürlich alles noch Early Access und grafisch und featuretechnisch noch nicht auf dem Niveau von z. B. DCS World, aber die Performance ist im Vergleich zu jeder anderen Flugsimulation einfach massiv besser. Aber wenn die Entwickler am Ball bleiben, dürfte das ne tolle Alternative für Leute werden, die über die Performance von Prepar3d und X-Plane 11 regelmäßig fluchen. Aber es wird wohl noch das eine oder andere Jahr ins Land ziehen, bis das Ding wirklich fertig ist. Scheint ein recht kleines, aber dafür sehr motiviertes Team zu sein. Und die Verbesserungen seit dem ersten Release vor ein paar Monaten sind schon recht deutlich zu spüren.

Werde die nächsten Tage definitiv einige Runden fliegen. Hat für mich nen ähnlichen Entspannungsfaktor, wie Euro Truck Simulator & Co., ist dabei auf eher auf Hardcore FluSi Fans zugeschnitten, wobei man mit ein wenig Grunderfahrung trotzdem nicht erst Stunden warten muss, bevor man die Maschine das erste Mal in der Luft hat. Das hier ist kein DCS und zumindest die kleinen Flugzeuge sind technisch auch sehr viel einfacher gestrickt, als die DCS Militärjets a la F/A-18, A-10C,  F-14 & Co. Einfach ein Flugzeug aussuchen, ne Stunde über die Landschaft fliegen ... so viel Zeit muss sein.


----------



## McDrake (27. Dezember 2018)

*Elite Dangerous*

Nach dem letzten Update hat sich bei der Erkundung einiges getan und das wollte ich mal ausprobieren.
Zuerst wird man darauf hingewiesen, dass einigen Funktionen noch keine Tasten zugeteilt wurden... ojee.
Also erstmal ein wenig wild darauf los konfiguriert im Wissen, dass das so wahrscheinlich nicht ganz passen würde.
Ich kenne mich zu gut, als dass ich daraufhin enttäuscht darüber war, wie "falsch" ich das gemacht habe.
Nach ca 20 Minuten rumprobieren, was mir zusagt und einem Tut-Video, konnts dann losgehen.

Das Scannen einen ganzen Systems geht im neuen Modus sehr zackig, wenn mans mal raus hat.
Hab so in der Bubble ein Agrarschiff entdeckt und mit dem Datenlink-Scanner (natürlich erst zuweisen), kann man dann... scannen 
Allerdings muss man da dann schon ziemlich nahe an das Objekt navigieren und braucht ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl.
Die Sonden für den Oberflächenscann richtig abzufeuern finde ich nicht allzu herausfordernd... Hab lange genug Mass Effect (2) gespielt 
Mit den Sonden findet man jetzt auch gute Stellen für Mineralien, wenn man darauf aus ist.

Gefällt mir gut, das Update. Klar ist das Scannen eines Systems so viel schneller als zuvor und das Gefühl der Weite geht dadurch ein wenig verloren, weil man keine soo langen Flüge machen muss zu den äusseren Planeten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Dezember 2018)

Mein Sohn hat sich jüngst *Mario Tennis Smash Wii U* für nen Zehner gekauft und meine Teilnahme als Mit-bzw. Gegenspieler ersucht. Ein Glück dass er nicht mehr hingeblättert, denn aus meiner Sicht ist es selbst als Fun-Tennis-Spiel enttäuschend. Kein Karriere-Modus, keine wirkliche Abwechslung, extrem nervende Soundeffekte... Und selbst wenn man es versucht kann man kaum außerhalb des Feldes einen Fehlschlag landen (dafür gibt es Körper-Treffer noch und nöcher).

Den Spielspaß holt man sich wirklich nur zu zweit, und nur dann wenn beide Lust drauf haben. Aber diese ständigen Wachstumspilz-Sequenzen stören ungemein, genauso wie jede Pupi-Zeitlupe nach jedem Punkt-Sieg. Kann man den Scheiß nicht abstellen?!

Ach, was waren das noch für Zeiten als man mit *Virtua Tennis* noch richtig gute Tennis-Kost mit vielen Modi bekam...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Dezember 2018)

Da ich irgendwie wieder Bock auf Rennen hatte, hab ich heute mal wieder den *Project CARS 2 Karrieremodus* angefangen. Das Spiel ist nicht perfekt, hat immer noch seine kleinen und großen Problemchen, aber trotzdem macht es Spaß. Es ist in solchen Spielen zwar immer ne Qual die richtige Balance bei der KI-Einstellung zu finden, aber ich mach es da ganz flexibel: Wenn ich gewinne, stelle ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad 5% höher, wenn ich unter die zweite Hälfte des Fahrerfeldes komme drehe ich die KI wieder 3% runter. Da sich die Einstellungen nach jedem Rennen verändern lassen, kann ich stets für Herausforderung ohne Frust sorgen. Nur die statischen Events, die sind halt wirklich nicht schön, da die Rennen und Rennbedingungen immer gleich wären. Wäre schön, wenn Sachen wie Wetter, Tageszeit usw. ein wenig zufallsabhängiger wären mit ein paar Bedingungen (Schnee im Dubai z. B. wäre jetzt nicht so glaubwürdig).


----------



## MrFloppy77 (28. Dezember 2018)

Bei JC4 war bei mir ziemlich schnell die Luft raus. Die ersten drei Teile habe ich zur genüge gezockt, deswegen auch nicht den heiligen Gral erwartet, aber es packt mich einfach nicht. Statt dessen verliere ich mich in der Welt von AC Odyssey.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. Dezember 2018)

*Pro Evolution Soccer 5*

What ? Ja, auf dem PCSX2 Emulator zockt man am PC die alten PS2 Titel. Leider liegt die Erfolgsquote "nur" bei ca. 60/65 Prozent. *EA* Titel funktionieren ,Stand jetzt, bei mir leider nicht.
Aber zurück zu PES 5. Eigentlich genau das, was man von einem Videospiel erwartet. Die Menüs sind verständlich, und die gewünschten Partien sind kinderleicht auszuwählen.  Regen, ein anderer Schiri, oder ein besonderes Stadion etc.sind im Einzelspielmodus in Sekunden ausgewählt. Kleiner Wermutstropfen,  ist das Verhalten der Spieler in den sogenannten Schnittstellen. Das sorgt bei mir oft für mehr Gefahr als die gegnerischen Angriffsbemühungen selbst  
Kleinigkeiten,  wie unpassende Kommentare von Küpper/Fuss muss man natürlich hinnehmen. 
Ich wollte ursprünglich nur ein bisschen mit dem Emulator herumtesten, sind dann bis jetzt schon locker fünf bis sechs Spielstunden mit PES geworden. Ende offen 

Fun Fact : PS2 Handbuch mit 78 Seiten 

Gamepad ist wohl Pflicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2018)

*XCOM 2*

Nun spaziere ich von Sieg zu Sieg, habe Ressourcen noch und nöcher, und es scheint dass ich dem Finale kaum sehr fern bin. Wird beinah langweilig wenn meine Einheiten ohne nennenswerten Schrammen eine Mission nach der Nächsten meistern. 
Aber bevor ich in die Zielgerade gehe baue ich die Avenger noch ein wenig aus, rüste alles auf was geht und vervollständige mein globales Netzwerk, und wenn alles geschafft ist kommt direkt "War of the Chosen" an der Reihe.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Dezember 2018)

so; mit *titanfall 2* bin ich jetzt auch durch. 
spielzeit lag laut origin bei angenehmen 7 stunden. länger hätte es imo auch gar nicht sein müssen.
das soll nicht heißen, dass titanfall 2 durchschnittlich oder gar schlecht war; das genaue gegenteil ist der fall: die kampagne ist ein absolutes kleinod und strotzt nur so vor abwechslung!
auch die technik hat mich überzeugt, trotz der ja eigentlich inzwischen uralten source engine. definitive empfehlung meinerseits!
jetzt freu ich mich wider erwarten doch tatsächlich auf teil 3. hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass titanfall - vong setting her vor allem - so gar nicht mein ding ist.


----------



## Zybba (31. Dezember 2018)

Hoffentlich wird es einen Nachfolger geben.
Diesen Teil haben sie durch den Releasezeitpunkt ja unter den Bus geschmissen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2019)

*XCOM 2*

Die letzte Mission zieht sich, habs gestern zeitlich nicht mehr geschafft die zum Ende zu führen. Das Spiel macht es hier dem Vorgänger quasi nach. 

Ich hoffe Firaxis sattelt für ein *XCOM 3* so langsam auf die Unreal4-Engine um. So gut es ja auch aussieht, aber wenn mein Commander/Avatar seinen Zaubertrick loslässt, einen fetten psionischen Wirbel auf die Gegner wirft und dieser nach beendeter Runde implodiert fällt die Performance derart in den Keller dass es locker 10-20 Sekunden dauert bis die Framerate wieder Normal-Niveau erreicht. Und das bei einer GTX 1080! 

Das scheint die Unreal-Engine3(,5?) wohl nicht mehr zu packen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (2. Januar 2019)

Ich glaub nicht, dass das ein Problem der Engine ist.
Aber man weiß es natürlich nicht...

So oder so wirds langsam Zeit für XCOM 3!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Januar 2019)

*GRIS*
Das ist wirklich eine Perle unter den vielen Indiespielen. 
Ein simpel anmutender Plattformer, der jedoch durch das Zusammenspiel von visueller Darstellung mit dem Einbeziehen von Farben, 
den daraus resultierenden Spielmechaniken sowie der musikalischen Untermalung ein in sich stimmendes Gesamtkonzept abliefert.
Spielerisch ist es nun nicht wirklich fordernd, glänzt dafür aber mit abwechslungsreichen wirklich schön ausgearbeiteten Arealen.

Ich kann es wirklich jedem nur empfehlen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (2. Januar 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *GRIS*
> Das ist wirklich eine Perle unter den vielen Indiespielen.
> Ein simpel anmutender Plattformer, der jedoch durch das Zusammenspiel von visueller Darstellung mit dem Einbeziehen von Farben,
> den daraus resultierenden Spielmechaniken sowie der musikalischen Untermalung ein in sich stimmendes Gesamtkonzept abliefert.
> ...


Hab's auch geschenkt bekommen und ja, optisch und atmosphärisch ist es ein toller Titel, spielerisch ist's aber leider sehr seicht. Schade, da man mit etwas mehr fokus auf Rätsel ein wirklich rundum gelungenes Spiel entwickeln hätte können. 

Empfeglungen von kleineren indies, die ich noch aussprechen will:
-Bleed 2 für fans von jump n shoots
-The Aquatic adventure of the last human für fans von Metroidvanias (gibt's bei Steam momentan für 99 cent!) 
-membrane für knobelfreunde
- 20xx für megaman X fans
- aquaria für leute, die, wie ich zuvor, insomniac's song of the deep für originell halten


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Januar 2019)

Also wenn es um Plattformer mit (leichten) Rätseleinlagen geht dann kann ich Woolfe - The Red Hood Diaries empfehlen. Habe das letztens in einem Bundle mitgenommen und bin zwar noch nicht durch aber bisher gefällt es mir ausgezeichnet. 
Bei Gris weiß ich einfach nicht, was ich von halten soll, was ich gesehen habe ist wie so oft bei dieser Art Game, dass scheinbar Style over Substance gilt. 

Ansonsten, habe zu Weihnachten Bravely Default und Bravely Second (die besseren quasi Vorgänger von Octopath Travellers) bekommen sowie Tales of the Abyss. Bin jetzt seit einigen Stunden an Bravely Default dran und es ist ein ganz klassisches Rollenspiel und macht bisher irre Spaß.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. Januar 2019)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Hab's auch geschenkt bekommen und ja, optisch und atmosphärisch ist es ein toller Titel, spielerisch ist's aber leider sehr seicht. Schade, da man mit etwas mehr fokus auf Rätsel ein wirklich rundum gelungenes Spiel entwickeln hätte können.



Ist aus meiner Sicht gar nicht notwendig, dass es spielerisch reduziert und sich eher aufs wesentliche, die Präsentation konzentriert, reicht in diesem Spiel vollkommen. 
Zumal die einzelnen Spielelemente originell und kurzweilig eingebunden werden.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Januar 2019)

... nicht selber gespielt, aber im Zuge unseres Silvesterabends wurde die 'Retro-Konsole', aka ein Raspberry Pi 3B+ mit Retro-Pie, gestartet und das erste Contra in einem Rutsch durchgespielt. 

Aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist schon unfassbar im vgl. zu aktuellen Spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2019)

*XCOM 2*

Finale geschafft, hab nun aber anstelle "War of the Chosen" zunächst noch das Tactical Legacy Pack angefangen weil mich die Story-Lücke zwischen XCOM 1 und 2 interessiert.

Die erste von 4 Story-Operationen liegt hinter mir. 7 Missionen im Ironman Modus, mit begrenzt ausgestattetem Squad, in denen die Alien-Säuberung von aus XCOM 1 bekannte (aufgehübschte) Maps ansteht. Angenehme Anspannung bei jedem Zug, da kein Erstellen mehrerer Savegames erlaubt wird.

Bereits 3 Stunden sind dabei zusammen gekommen, mit den restlichen Operationen  könnten es also gut 10-12 Stunden werden. Gutes Gratis-Packet, hat sich der zeitige Kauf von WotC schon deswegen gelohnt. Wenn Commander Shepard - ähh, Bradford nur nicht so ein lausiger Erzähler wäre...  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (4. Januar 2019)

Iron Man ist es nicht wirklich, da man die Missionen ja auch neustarten kann.
Wobei sie es glaube ich auch selbst so nennen?...

Die TLP Missionen waren auf jeden Fall sehr spielenswert!
Teilweise bin ich auf Bugs/Glitches gestoßen.
Aber ohne die wäre es wohl auch kein XCOM 2!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Iron Man ist es nicht wirklich, da man die Missionen ja auch neustarten kann.
> Wobei sie es glaube ich auch selbst so nennen?...


In den Optionen ist der Modus aber fest aktiviert und kann nicht ausgeschaltet werden.
Allerdings stimmt das mit dem Neustart en der Mission, nichtsdestotrotz wird die Herausforderung damit nicht geringer. 


> Die TLP Missionen waren auf jeden Fall sehr spielenswert!
> Teilweise bin ich auf Bugs/Glitches gestoßen.
> Aber ohne die wäre es wohl auch kein XCOM 2!


Naja, wenn es nur die Action-Cam betrifft, die hab ich eh stets ausgeschaltet. ^^


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Januar 2019)

*XCOM 2 - War of the Chosen*

Hab das Tactical Legacy Pack doch erstmal liegen gelassen und die bestehende Kampagne nun mit betreffendem Add-On neugestartet. Hola, die Veränderungen sind ja mal krass.
Ganz andere Einführung, völlig neue Einheiten, ganz unbekannte Maps und nun Missionen die nicht nur länger und storylastiger sind, sondern auch kleine "Zwischenetappen" haben.

War doch nicht so verkehrt das Grundspiel zuvor erledigt zu haben, so lernt man XCOM 2 jetzt ganz neu kennen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Januar 2019)

Abseits von normalen Zocken habe ich vorgestern abend total unplanmäßig ein wenig experimentiert, da ich durch Zufall auf die Steam Link App (Android) gestoßen bin. Wusste gar nicht dass Valve die Funktion des kleinen Kastens nun auf eine reine Software-Lösung überträgt. Also hab ich mir das mal genauer angesehen - und war ziemlich überrascht.

Dafür dass die App noch in der Beta-Phase steckt arbeitet sie ausgesprochen gut. Sogar viel besser als das Steam Link-Gerät selbst das beim letzten Test vor Monaten ziemlich regelmäßiges Stocken und mittelstarke Verzögerungen bei mir verursachte. Nicht so bei der App, die Übertragung funzt sauber und ohne nennenswerte Störungen.
Die App erlaubt die Nutzung von Bluetooth-Keyboards, -Mäusen und -Gamepads. Eine Touch-Bedienung ist ebenfalls integriert, klappt aber wie zu erwarten nur bei Spielen ohne Stress wo man nicht pixelgenau auf kleine Schaltflächen tippen muss. Beispielsweise ein XCOM2 auf dem Smartphone zu spielen geht damit (noch) nicht so leicht.

Bin ernsthaft am Überlegen mir ein Bluetooth-Smartphone-Gamepad mit Halterung zu besorgen, wäre für Plattformer und generell Gamepad-pflichtige Spiele echt cool. An XBOX360-Controller-artige Typen kann man ohne Probleme kommen.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Januar 2019)

Ich hab nach fast 2 Monaten und über 90 Stunden am Wochenende endlich Final Fantasy 15 durchgespielt. Kurzes spoilerfreies Fazit: Es hat mir unter'm Strich sehr gut gefallen. Ich hatte zu Anfang meine Befürchtungen, dass ich mit dem Kampfsystem nicht zurecht kommen würde, mir die Charaktere nicht gefallen usw. Eigentlich hab ich das Spiel in erster Linie gekauft, weil ich die Spielwelt sehr interessant fand und diese erkunden wollte, was ich auch reichlich getan habe.

Auf die Story will ich mal nicht zu sehr eingehen, sie hat mir insgesamt aber ziemlich gut gefallen und wurde zum Schluss auch noch richtig episch, inkl. einiger recht emotionaler Ereignisse und reichlich Bombast mit prügelnden Göttern, Luftschiffflotten usw.

Pluspunkte:
- Der Grafikstil ist sehr schön.
- Die Spielwelt ist toll gestaltet.
- Der Soundtrack ist, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, sehr gelungen.
- Die meisten Haupt- und Nebencharaktere haben mir gut gefallen.
- Die Story steckt, wie gesagt, voller Bombast, Epik und Tragik. Sehr dramatisch zum Schluss. Dass das Spiel zum Schluss hin linearer wurde, hat dem Spielfluss definitiv nicht geschadet.
- Das Kampfsystem hat mir, obwohl ich eigentlich weder Controllerzocker bin, noch viele JRPGs gespielt habe, sehr gut gefallen.
- Das Balancing war insgesamt ganz gut. Ich habe viele Nebenaufgaben gemacht, daher war ich zum Schluss evtl. ein bisschen zu stark, was die letzten Kapitel dann nicht allzu herausfordernd gemacht hat. Da man aber wohl nicht davon ausgehen kann, dass jeder mit Level 90+ die letzten Kapitel spielt, finde ich das völlig in Ordnung. Auf jeden Fall besser, als mitlevelnde Gegner, die den eigenen Level + Ausrüstung fast völlig ausgleichen und somit sinnlos machen.
- Das Auto der Gruppe, der Regalia, gefällt mir ziemlich gut. Man kann das Ding mit Nebenaufgaben und Upgrades zwar ziemlich verhunzen, aber das bleibt zum Glück optional. Ich hab jedenfalls das Offroad-Fahrwerk schnell wieder ausgebaut. Man schraubt ja auch keine Ballonreifen und riesige Auspuffrohre an nen Rolls Royce oder Bentley. Das passt einfach nicht zu dem Auto.
- I want to ride my Chocobo all day!

Minuspunkte:
- Die Engine liefert keine sehr runde Performance. Alles unter 60 fps ist nahezu unspielbar, da jeder fehlende Frame aus irgendeinem Grund extrem deutlich sicherbar ist.
- Es fehlen zum Anfang viele Hintergrundinformationen, die wohl in dem Film Kingsglaive erzählt wurden. Vieles musste ich mir daher zusammengooglen, da das Spiel mir nicht allzu viele Informationen mit auf den Weg gegeben hat. Hätte mir gewünscht, dass der Film bei Steam z. B. über eine Special Edition oder als DLC enthalten ist. Gibt's aber leider nicht.
- Nebenaufgaben machen zu Anfang Spaß, werden nach den ersten 10 Stunden aber sehr grindy und repetitiv.
- Die deutsche Synchro ist an sich ganz ok, ein paar Stimmen passen aber gar nicht. Ich denke da in erste Linie an die Mechanikerin Cindy, die ich auf ca. 25 schätzen würde, aber klingt wie ne 50-Jährige Kettenraucherin.
- Einige Nebencharaktere, wie z. B. Ravus, Cid oder Cor kamen ein bisschen zu kurz. Über die hätte ich gerne noch mehr im Verlauf des Spiels erfahren.
- Ein paar Kleinigkeiten, wie z. B. dass Gegenstände nur als Leuchtpunkte in der Spielwelt zu finden sind. 3d-Modelle wären mir da lieber gewesen, aber diesen Punkt fand ich nicht sooo dramatisch. Ist evtl. auch einfach so ein Stil-Ding bei japanischen Spielen. Immerhin findet man sowas auch in diversen Survivalhorrorspielen a la Silent Hill & Co. regelmäßig.
- Mit am meisten gestört hat mich außerdem noch das Product Placement: Nissin Nudelgerichte, American Express Sticker an fast jedem Laden und ein Kleid von Vivian Westwood. Muss sowas wirklich in einem Fantasyspiel sein, das in einem anderen Universum spielt?

Aber insgesamt hat es mir sehr gut gefallen und ich würde sicherlich ein weiteres Singleplayer Final Fantasy in dem Stil kaufen. Bin gespannt, was da in Zukunft noch so kommt.

Ein Abschlusszertifikat hab ich übrigens auch bekommen, enthält allerdings nicht sehr viele Informationen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (7. Januar 2019)

Den Film Kingsglaive fand ich ziemlich gut - war bei der Deluxe Edition für PS4 dabei.

Wenn du den doch irgendwo her bekommen kannst, würde ich den noch empfehlen.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Januar 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Den Film Kingsglaive fand ich ziemlich gut - war bei der Deluxe Edition für PS4 dabei.
> 
> Wenn du den doch irgendwo her bekommen kannst, würde ich den noch empfehlen.



Da ist man als Steamkäufer wohl nur Kunde zweiter Klasse. Sowas regt mich ja dann doch irgendwie auf, vor allem, da es in Japan anscheinend den Film auf Steam gibt. Ansonsten bin ich aktuell nur bei Netflix angemeldet, was Filme angeht, und da gibt es den nicht. Evtl. werde ich mir den dann mal bei Amazon kaufen.


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2019)

Unfinished Business:
*Mass Effect Andromeda.*
(104 Stunden)

Bin jetzt im Epilog und bin da ein wenig verwirrt.
Thema Hyperion


Spoiler



die legt doch eine Bruchlandung hin.
Bei der Party sieht man dann auch asu dem Fenstern die Dysonsphäre.
Geht man aber weiter im Epilog, zur Cryokammer, sieht man wieder die alte Aussicht mit der Geissel


Designfehler? nicht weit genug gedacht, wen ja, von EA oder von mir?

Allgemein gefiel mir das Game besser, als ich zuvor angenommen hatte.
Schade finde ich, dass man so wie ich spiele, nach ca 60% des Games keine neuen Planeten mehr zu erkunden hat und es nach meinem Geschmack zu wenig "Aussenmissionen" neben den Planeten gibt.
Die Fauna auf den Planeten ist auch sehr dürftig, mal abgesehen von Havarl.
Die meisten fights gingen gegen Ende ohne mein persönliches Zutun über dir Runde. Mein Geschützturm plus POC und meine Mitstreiter übernahmen den Grossteil.
Unverständlich auch, dass man seine Crew nicht selber ausrüsten konnte. Hätte da gerne eine paar Anzüge und Waffen verteilt.


----------



## golani79 (10. Januar 2019)

Habe soeben * Detroit Become Human* beendet.

Wow!
Sehr gut umgesetzt - die Tatsache, dass es nicht so viel Spiel ist, sondern eher in Richtung interaktiver Film geht, beeinträchtigt den Spielspaß für mich in keinster Weise.

Das Spiel hat einfach alles - sowohl schwierige Entscheidungen, brenzlige Situationen, viele Emotionen, super Storytelling, Grafik und Soundtrack als auch tolle Atmosphäre und interessante Charaktere!

Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!

Aufgrund der vielen Verzweigungen, werde ich den Titel sicher noch das eine oder andere Mal spielen - top!


----------



## McDrake (10. Januar 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Habe soeben * Detroit Become Human* beendet.
> ...
> Aufgrund der vielen Verzweigungen, werde ich den Titel sicher noch das eine oder andere Mal spielen - top!



Finde da auch interessant, wenn man dann jeweils die Statistiken sieht, welche Entscheidungen andere Spieler getroffen haben (ok, ist dann natürlich für ein Persönlichkeitsprofil geeignet  )


----------



## golani79 (10. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Finde da auch interessant, wenn man dann jeweils die Statistiken sieht, welche Entscheidungen andere Spieler getroffen haben (ok, ist dann natürlich für ein Persönlichkeitsprofil geeignet [emoji14] )


In der Tat - hatte leider auch ein trauriges Ergebnis und das haben bisher wohl nur 5% aller Spieler mit mir so geteilt ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Januar 2019)

Die ganzen Möglichkeiten bei Detroit haben mich etwas fertig gemacht, weil ich immer noch nicht alles aufgedeckt habe. 

Ich war ziemlich zufrieden mit meinem ersten Durchgang und überrascht, wie unterschiedlich das Spiel verläuft, wenn man andere Entscheidungen trifft oder QTEs „verhaut“. 
Mir ist zB eine komplette Frequenz bei Kara entgangen, aber nachdem ich sie in einem
LP gesehen hatte, war ich ziemlich froh darüber. 
Ich habe dann noch ein paar „böse“ Wege ausgetestet, die immer recht frustrierend verliefen.


----------



## golani79 (10. Januar 2019)

Habe auch einige Handlungsstränge gar nicht gesehen - deshalb möchte ich es auch nochmal spielen.

Vorerst lasse ich es aber ein wenig ruhen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Januar 2019)

Soeben fast die vollen 30 Minuten der *Resident Evil 2*-Demo gespielt. Hmm…  Bin schwer am Überlegen ob ich nach der *Dead Space*-Trilogie hier endlich wieder einen Horror-3rd-Person-Shooter gefunden hab wieder mal meinen Geschmack trifft. Die Technik überzeugt bis auf ganz wenige Unsauberkeiten, läuft butterweich, und das Feeling des Ur-RE2 fängt dieses Remake ebenfalls hervorragend ein. Die Farbgebung wirkt auf mich allerdings so extrem blass und trist, vielleicht hätte ich nicht die empfohlenen Helligkeitsempfehlungen übernehmen sollen . Das Licht- und Schattenspiel macht seine Sache dafür richtig gut, hatte durch die wandelnde Größe der Schattenumrisse den einen oder anderen kurzen Erschrecker, obwohl ich nur mit der Taschenlampe rumfuchtele. 

Der deutsche Synchro fehlt es aber gehörig an Intensität, schonmal nicht die erste Wahl, und obwohl ich die Sound-Dynamik auf "Hoch" gestellt hab fehlt doch irgendwie der akustische Punch. Hoffe das liegt nur an der Demo, denn sonst wäre das für mich als audiophiler Spieler arg enttäuschend wenn es den Schocks an tonaler Kraft mangelt. Muss für mich schon ähnlich durch die Glieder gehen wie bei Isaac Clarkes blutige Reise im Weltall.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Januar 2019)

grad die One Shot Demo von *Resident Evil 2* (also dem Remake) gespielt

wer will kann ja den aufgezeichneten Live-Stream anschauen


----------



## McDrake (12. Januar 2019)

Nachdem ich Mass Effect: Andromeda doch endlich mehr oder weniger durch hatte, kam mir *Witcher 3* wieder in den Sinn.
Da hab ich zwar das Hauptspiel durch, aber die Addons.... da war doch was...
Richtig: *Hearts of Stone* hatte ich ja erst begonnen.
Also los gings und erst mal wieder die Steuerung gewöhnt. 

Ich muss sagen, das Spiel ist einfach noch immer eine Klasse für sich.
Das Game motiviert einfach zum weiterspielen.
Nicht, wie in anderen Games, weil man da am Schluss einer Quest eine tolle Waffe bekommt, nein.
Etwas viel cooleres: Spannende Geschichten werden erzählt.

Laut meinen Spielständen, bin ich seit über zwei Jahren in unregelmässigen Abständen mit Geralt & co unterwegs.


----------



## Bast3l (14. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> so; mit *titanfall 2* bin ich jetzt auch durch.
> spielzeit lag laut origin bei angenehmen 7 stunden. länger hätte es imo auch gar nicht sein müssen.
> das soll nicht heißen, dass titanfall 2 durchschnittlich oder gar schlecht war; das genaue gegenteil ist der fall: die kampagne ist ein absolutes kleinod und strotzt nur so vor abwechslung!
> auch die technik hat mich überzeugt, trotz der ja eigentlich inzwischen uralten source engine. definitive empfehlung meinerseits!
> jetzt freu ich mich wider erwarten doch tatsächlich auf teil 3. hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass titanfall - vong setting her vor allem - so gar nicht mein ding ist.



Danke für den Tipp  

Habe es übers Wochenende gespielt und war begeistert!


----------



## McDrake (15. Januar 2019)

Meine Frau hat eines *Kingdom of Amalur* fertig gespielt und ist jetzt leicht traurig, weils ihr so viel Spass gemacht hat.
Hab ihr ab und zu über die Schultern geschaut und hat Spass gemacht


Mal schauen, was ich ihr als nächstes vorschlagen könnte.
Aber eigentlich könnte sie ja auch einfach Skyrim mal wieder weiterspielen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat eines *Kingdom of Amalur* fertig gespielt und ist jetzt leicht traurig, weils ihr so viel Spass gemacht hat.



Da bereue ich es immer noch, dass ich irgendwann den Faden verloren habe und es nie beendete. Steht weiterhin auf meiner Liste der umfangreichen Spiele, die ich irgendwann mal beenden will (siehe auch Horizon). 

Umso mehr bin ich von mir irritiert, dass ich dank des Teasers zum vierten Teil, die Dragon Age-Reihe nochmal spielen will. Das sind ja auch nicht gerade schnell gespielte Titel. 
Teil 1 und 2 habe ich durch, jetzt bin ich an Teil 3 dran. 

Der erste Teil ist natürlich immer noch was Besonderes, aber mir ist auch dieses Mal wieder aufgefallen, wie gerne ich DA2 mochte. 

Nein, nicht die sich immer wiederholenden Strukturen oder die teilweise kargen Orte und aus dem Himmel springenden Gegner.  Aber ich war gerne mit unterschiedlichen Begleitern unterwegs und habe verfolgt, wie sie stritten oder über die Jahre anfingen sich anzufreuden und versuchten, mit den immer größer werdenden Katastrophen in dieser bekloppten Stadt zu leben. 
Anders...in Teil 1 noch der gut gelaunte, schlüpfrige Magier, dem man schon leichte Auffälligkeiten anmerkte und dessen Geschichte in Teil 2 völlig entglitt. 
Und dann Varric, der seinen Begleitern gerne mal an dem Kopf warf, was ich ihnen als Spieler gerne gesagt hätte. 

Bei Inquisition schaut es ähnlich aus. Ich mag die Charaktere und die Inszenierung der Geschichte. Aber hömma, ich hatte vergessen, wie umfangreich das Ganze ist. 

Es ist aber auch dieses Mal so: ich mag die Lore von DA. Mal schauen, ob ich mir eines der Bücher zulege. Ich bin zB an Coles Vorgeschichte interessiert, die ja in einem der Titel Thema sein soll. 
Ich kann nun auch die Geschichte um Coridingens besser nachvollziehen, da die Lücke zwischen dem DLC aus DA2 und Inquisition nun nicht so groß war. 

Ansonsten habe ich nach all den Änderungen nochmal mit Wintermute in Long Dark begonnen. Da war ich mit den ersten beiden Episoden schon fertig, aber das Spiel, die Grafik und die Atmosphäre sind einfach so gut, dass sich das lohnt. 

An neueren Sachen sollte doch jetzt irgendwann mal Episode 2 in Life is Strange 2 anstehen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Januar 2019)

*Forza Horizon 4*
Bin sofort wieder drin, einfach ein fantastisches Arcade-Rennspiel. Auf einem Level mit Teil 3, nur die Radiomusik finde ich noch nicht sooo prickelnd. 

Gibt's eigentlich gar keine Skillsongs mehr? Und was ist mit den optionalen Skillpunkte-Highscores in den Rennen? War das eine spezielle Mechanik aus dem Winter-DLC von Teil 3? Ich mochte das sehr gerne, hat einen dazu angetrieben, ein Rennen perfekt zu fahren.

Das Fahrgefühl ist aber wieder ein Traum und die Grafik ... lecker!


----------



## MrFob (15. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat eines *Kingdom of Amalur* fertig gespielt und ist jetzt leicht traurig, weils ihr so viel Spass gemacht hat.
> Hab ihr ab und zu über die Schultern geschaut und hat Spass gemacht
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, wenn ihr KoA gefallen hat und man mich nach anderen Spielen in dieser Richtung fragen wuerde, dann wuerde ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt zuerst auf Skyrim kommen.
Kommt halt darauf an, was ihr daran gefallen hat, das third person actionlastige Kampfsystem oder eher das high fantasy Setting und so.
Wenn es ersteres ist, dann waere doch vielleicht sogar Witcher 3 was (natuerlich viel dunkler im Ton, gerade bei der Story) oder auch die neuen Assassins Creeds (Origin oder Odyssey), die aber dann halt keine Magie haben.
Wenn es etwas linearer und auch etwas aelter sein darf waere evtl. auch Jade Empire einen Blick wert, sehr coole Story und Charactaere (das alte BioWare halt) und ein schoenes High Fantasy Asia Setting. Oder Enclave, ein bisschen rudimentaerer, was die Story angeht aber cooles Level Design.
Piranha Bytes Spiele (Gothic, Risen) gehen auch in dieselbe Richtung und ich persoenlich finde uebrigens sogar Gothic 4 Arcania gar nicht so schlecht wie es immer wieder gemacht wird.

Aber apropos Skyrim, ich habe es endlich geschafft *Skyrim VR* so hinzumodden, dass es mir gefaellt und habe jetzt endlich zum spielen angefangen. Einfach nur cool!
Mit ueber 90 aktiven Mods bin ich erstaunt, dass bisher alles einwandfrei laeuft. Fuer die Grafik habe ich mal mit SETOG angefangen, einem wirklich coolen Guide zum zusammenstellen aller moeglichen Texturen Mods (in VR machen hoeher aufgeloeste Texturen echt viel aus, da man sehr nah an die Objekte herankommt). Der Guide ist von 2017 und ein bisschen veraltet, aber er funktioniert nach wie vor, wenn man sich immer die neuesten Versionen von allem raussucht. Dazu kommen dann noch verbesserte Lichteffekte, ein besseres Wettersystem und ein Haufen an zusaetzlichen Waffen, Ruestungen, Juwelen, Kreaturen, Dungeons und Quests. Den Abschluss bilden dann einige wichtige VR Mods, wovon die wichtigste wohl VR Body ist, eine Mod, mit der ich meinen in-game Koerper sehen kann. Ist ein bisschen glitchy, steigert die Immersion aber immens und macht das Ausruesten neuer Ruestungen sehr viel cooler, da man sie auch sieht. . 
Erinnert sich jemand an LotR, als Aragorn das Schwert von dem Rohan Jungen testet?
https://youtu.be/84AVYn0ZELI?t=49
Das kann man mit dem Body Mod gut nachspielen. 
Der zweite wichtige VR mod ist Be Seated, der es erlaubt sich IRL auf einen Stuhl zu setzen, wenn man sich ingame hinsetzt oder auf einem Pferd reitet. Wenn man das Spiel sonst im stehen spielt ist das ausgesprochen erholsam, sich kurz zu setzen um ein Buch zu lesen oder so und zu reiten anstatt zu laufen macht so auch mehr Sinn.
Dazu kommen ein Haufen "kleinerer" Anpassungen, wie eine Aenderung des Touch Controller Layouts, etc. und zum Glueck gibt es inzwischen auch SkyUI fuer VR. Jetzt noch ein paar ini tweaks und wir sind so weit.

Ich spiele einen Redguard (fuer mich immer noch die coolste Rasse in Tamriel), der eine Art Paladin werden wird (also einhaendige Waffen + kampforientierte Zauber und Heilung sowie schwere Ruestungen). Werde mich auf die Seite des Imperiums schlagen. Mein Headcanon ist, dass ich ein Geheimagent des Kaisers bin, der nach Skyrim geschickt wurde um den Buergerkrieg dort im Sinne des Imperiums zu beenden dessen Auftrag aber so geheim ist, dass noch nicht mal die Blades davon wissen. Ein bisschen ein Daggerfall Ripoff vielleicht, aber mein erster Skyrim Charakter war ein Nord Freiheitskaempfer, darum geht es jetzt mal andersrum.

Bisher habe ich das Tutorial, Riverwood und Bleakfalls Barrow durch und bin jetzt auf dem Weg nach Whiterun. Mit den ganzen Grafikmods sieht das Spiel auch mit der Rift schon fantastisch aus. Das beste sind aber wirklich die Kaempfe. mit der linken Hand einen Draugr magisch anzuzuenden und ihm dann mit einem Schwerthieb aus der Rechten den Rest zu geben, das hat schon was.  Oder man macht es wie die alten Roemer, blockt mit dem Schild und sticht mit einem Speer darueber hinweg zu. Wenn man Pfeile mit dem Schild blockt bleiben diese stecken und man kann sie dann mit der anderen Hand wieder herauspicken und einsacken, gute Moeglichkeit seinen Pfeilvorrat wieder aufzustocken. 
Den Bogen habe ich bisher aber kaum genutzt, mit dem zu zielen ist naemlich gar nicht so einfach, ausserdem passt er eh nicht so ganz zu meinem Paladin Charakter.
Im grossen und ganzen kommen mir die Kaempfe in VR aber sehr viel einfacher vor als im normalen Skyrim, da man glaube ich viel schneller angreifen und halt auch besser Block un Angriff timen kann und so. Bisher habe ich praktisch noch keinen einzigen Lebenspunkt verloren, was dazu fuehrt, dass ich auch meinen Heilungs-Skill nicht leveln kann, haha, das sind Probleme. Da muss ich mir aber vielleicht nochmal eine Mod ziehen, die den Schwierigkeitsgrad ein bisschen anpasst.
Bin uebrigens auch ganz froh, dass ich keinen Assassinen oder so spiele, schleichen ist schon echt anstrengend, zumindest wenn man wie ich die Optionen alle auf "realistisch" stellt. Man muss naemlich IRL in die Hocke gehen um in-game zu schleichen. Das ist dann Skigymnastik in Skyrim, naja, passt ja wenigstens zum Wetter dort. 
Schwimmen kann man auch "realistisch", also wenn man im Wasser ist schoen mit den Armen wedeln, ich muesste echt mal ein Video von mir aufnehmen, wie ich dieses Spiel spiele ... oder vielleicht besser nicht.

Auf jeden Fall macht das alles super viel Spass. Eine Verbesserung, die ich mir noch wuenschen wuerde waere eine echte virtuelle Schwertscheide. Im Moment "zieht" man seine Waffe indem man einfach eine Taste auf dem Controller gedrueckt haelt. Das machen andere VR Spiele schon besser, die richtige Holster an der Seite deines Koerpers haben, von denen du deine Waffe dann ziehen kannst. Aber das ist schon Kritik auf hohem Niveau. Wenn ich mich nach der Rueckkehr aus meinem ersten Dungeon erstmal kurz in der Taverne von Riverwood ans Feuer setze, dem Barden zuhoere und dabei ein Buch ueber den Dragonborn lese um mich auszuruhen bevor ich nach Whiterun aufbreche, dann hat das Spiel doch schonmal einiges richtig gemacht.

Bin mal gespannt, ob/wie lange die Faszination der VR Kontrollen und dieses Gefuehl der Immersion anhaelt. Bisher ist es auf jeden Fall der Knaller. 

Shameless plug: Ansonsten erzaehle ich ein bisschen ueber meine ersten VR Erfahrungen in allen moeglichen Spielen (habe das Headset erst seit einer guten Woche) im neuen Podcast.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Januar 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> *Forza Horizon 4*
> Bin sofort wieder drin, einfach ein fantastisches Arcade-Rennspiel. Auf einem Level mit Teil 3, nur die Radiomusik finde ich noch nicht sooo prickelnd.
> 
> Gibt's eigentlich gar keine Skillsongs mehr? Und was ist mit den optionalen Skillpunkte-Highscores in den Rennen? War das eine spezielle Mechanik aus dem Winter-DLC von Teil 3? Ich mochte das sehr gerne, hat einen dazu angetrieben, ein Rennen perfekt zu fahren.
> ...



Skillsongs wurden wohl rausgenommen, genauso die Löffellisten (dafür gibt's ja jetzt die "Story-"Missionen). In Teil 3 hab ich die Skillsongs aber auch nie wirklich sinnvoll genutzt, da man meiner Erinnerung nach keinen Einfluss darauf hatte, wann man was für einen Skillsong bekommt. Was bringt einem ein Drift-Skillsong, wenn man gerade mit nem Fronttriebler unterweg ist? Ich muss in Teil 4 unbedingt auch mal wieder reinschauen. Das erste Addon (Fortune Island) hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen, obwohl es schon einige Wochen auf dem Markt ist.

Mit dem Soundtrack sehe ich ähnlich. Der hat mir tatsächlich auch in Teil 3 besser gefallen. Vor allem Horizon Pulse lief bei mir immer viel. Bei Teil 4 dagegen nutze ich entweder keine Musik oder eigene Musik aus meiner Sammlung.




MrFob schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob/wie lange die Faszination der VR Kontrollen und dieses Gefuehl der Immersion anhaelt. Bisher ist es auf jeden Fall der Knaller. .



Bei Skyrim VR bin ich auf knapp 50 Stunden gekommen, glaube ich. Aufgehört hab ich nur, weil ich aufgrund eigener Blödheit meinen Spielstand verloren hab (Windows neu installiert und falschen Ordner mit Configdateien statt Spielständen gesichert). Sollte ich mit diversen Mods auch mal wieder anfangen, aber das frisst halt Zeit.


----------



## MrFob (15. Januar 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sollte ich mit diversen Mods auch mal wieder anfangen, aber das frisst halt Zeit.


Jo, ich habe auch bestimmt eine Woche lang mit den Mods rum gemacht, bis ich happy war. Aber im Moment finde ich das war es wert. TES Modder sind einfach der Hammer. Wenn du in den Spiel ein Problem hast, einfach mal googlen, wahrscheinlich gibts ne Mod dafuer. 
Ich schick dir uebrigens gerne mal meine derzeitige Liste, falls du Zeit beim raussuchen sparen willst.Ich habe mich allerdings ziemlich auf Grafik und lore-freundliche Zusatzinhalte beschraenkt, keine Overhauls, kI Aenderungen, Kampfsystem-Aenderungen oder anderen Schnickschnack. WOllte schon die urspruengliche Skyrim Erfahrung beibehalten.

Uebrigens, schade, dass Enderal nie fuer Skyrim SE umgesetzt wurde und somit auch nicht in VR geht, darauf haette ich schon auch Bock gehabt.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Januar 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Jo, ich habe auch bestimmt eine Woche lang mit den Mods rum gemacht, bis ich happy war. Aber im Moment finde ich das war es wert. TES Modder sind einfach der Hammer. Wenn du in den Spiel ein Problem hast, einfach mal googlen, wahrscheinlich gibts ne Mod dafuer.
> Ich schick dir uebrigens gerne mal meine derzeitige Liste, falls du Zeit beim raussuchen sparen willst.Ich habe mich allerdings ziemlich auf Grafik und lore-freundliche Zusatzinhalte beschraenkt, keine Overhauls, kI Aenderungen, Kampfsystem-Aenderungen oder anderen Schnickschnack. WOllte schon die urspruengliche Skyrim Erfahrung beibehalten.
> 
> Uebrigens, schade, dass Enderal nie fuer Skyrim SE umgesetzt wurde und somit auch nicht in VR geht, darauf haette ich schon auch Bock gehabt.



Danke. Ein paar Sachen hast du ja schon aufgezählt, aber ne Liste mit lorefreundlichen Mod wäre nett, schaue ich mir dann mal an. Beim letzten Mal hab ich mich vor allem an der damaligen (März 2018 ) Modliste des Youtubers Gopher orientiert, der sich in Sachen Mods zu Bethesda-RPGs ziemlich gut auskennt: 

Mod List (Liste mit ungekürzten URLs gibt's hier unter dem Video: SKYRIM - Special Edition #1 : So how was your day?)


Spoiler



A Matter of Time - A HUD clock widget : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
A Quality World Map : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Andromeda - Unique Standing Stones of Skyrim : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Audio Overhaul for Skyrim SE : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Better Dialogue Controls : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Better MessageBox Controls : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
** DISABLED ** Cloaks of Skyrim : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Convenient Horses : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Cutting Room Floor : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Dawnguard Delayed : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Destructible Display Cases : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
DLL Plugin Loader : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Dragonborn Delayed : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Even Better Quest Objectives - EBQO : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Footprints : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Honed Metal : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Immersive Amazing Follower Tweaks SE : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
** DISABLED ** Immersive Armors : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Immersive Citizens - AI Overhaul SE : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Immersive HUD - iHUD Special Edition : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Immersive Jewelry SSE : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
iNeed - Food Water and Sleep : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
INIGO : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
LeanWolf's Better-Shaped Weapons SE : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Legacy of the Dragonborn SSE : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Lockpick graduation by Lilyu (Option 3) SSE : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Lore Weapon Expansion SE : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Majestic Mountains : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
moreHUD SE : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
MorrowLoot Ultimate : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Mortal Enemies SE : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
No snow under the roof : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Ordinator - Perks of Skyrim : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
PapyrusUtil SE - Modders Scripting Utility Functions : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Realistic AI Detection SE (better sneaking) : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Realistic Water Two : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Relationship Dialogue Overhaul - RDO SE : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Run For Your Lives : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Silent Sneak Attack : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Simple Auto Unequip Ammo : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Simply Knock SE : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
SKSE64 : Skyrim Script Extender (SKSE)
SkyrimSouls - Unpaused Game Menus : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Skyrim Sewers 4 : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Skyrims Unique Treasures : 
SkyUI : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
SSE Fixes : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Summermyst - Enchantments of Skyrim : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Unique Uniques SE : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Unofficial Skyrim Special Edition Patch : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Wet and Cold : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...
Wildcat - Combat of Skyrim : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspeci...



Hab nicht alle der Mods genutzt, hauptsächlich Sachen, wie Texturpacks und einige zusätzliche Contentmods für mehr Dungeons, inoffizielle Fixes, Landschaftsdarstellung usw.) Inigo als NPC-Begleiter fand ich z. B. richtig gelungen. Sehr viel Dialog, ein interessanter Charakter und passte auch zu meinem Charakter (Khajiitbogenschütze Fe'lixx). Evtl. lade ich Skyrim heute Nacht gleich mal wieder runter, da ich aktuell ohnehin sonst nichts zum Durchzocken angefangen habe.


----------



## Zybba (15. Januar 2019)

Ich konnte bei einem Skyrim Neustart leider nicht mehr wirklich eintauchen.
Das ganze wirkte einfach zu veraltet. Nicht nur grafisch.



MrFob schrieb:


> Uebrigens, schade, dass Enderal nie fuer Skyrim SE umgesetzt wurde


Ich warte immer noch sehnsüchtig auf Skywind.


----------



## emmaschmidt (15. Januar 2019)

The Witcher 3,  Fortnite Battle Royale und Red Dead Redemption.  
World of Warcraft  (immer wieder mal eine kleine runde zwischendurch)


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Januar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich konnte bei einem Skyrim Neustart leider nicht mehr wirklich eintauchen.
> Das ganze wirkte einfach zu veraltet. Nicht nur grafisch.



Als RPG/Storygame ist Skyrim leider auch ziemlich mies (in dem Punkt war ich schon zu Release enttäuscht, Oblivion bot da deutlich bessere Questreihen und ein komplexeres Charaktersystem). Aber ich mag Skyrim einfach als Erkundungs- und Abenteuerspiel. Durch die Welt reisen, Orte besuchen, Kämpfen, Schätze finden usw. Es ist halt irgendwie ne Sandbox, anders als z. B. The Witcher 3, das in Sachen Storytelling in einer ganz anderen Liga spielt. Ich hoffe aber, dass Bethesda in Sachen Questdesign für TES 6 wieder dazulernen wird, gerade auch nach dem Shitstorm rund um Fallout 76 müssen die sich wirklich mal wieder was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Zybba (15. Januar 2019)

Für mich ist Morrowind wohl immer noch mein liebster Teil. Das war auch auch mein erster und eins meiner ersten großen RPGs.
Der eigenwillige Stil und die Freiheit haben mich wirklich beeindruckt.
Dazu romantisiere ich das Ganze natürlich noch. ^^



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aber ich mag Skyrim einfach als Erkundungs- und Abenteuerspiel. Durch die Welt reisen, Orte besuchen, Kämpfen, Schätze finden usw.


Das sind auf jeden Fall die Stärken!
Gerade das Erkunden, finde ich.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber, dass Bethesda in Sachen Questdesign für TES 6 wieder dazulernen wird, gerade auch nach dem Shitstorm rund um Fallout 76 müssen die sich wirklich mal wieder was einfallen lassen.


Jo, sehe ich auch so.
Die Quests an sich habe ich gar nicht negativ in Erinnerung. Welche Aspekte meinst du genau?
Vor allem die Interaktion mit den stocksteifen NPCs fühlt sich mittlerweile echt komisch an.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Januar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Für mich ist Morrowind wohl immer noch mein liebster Teil. Das war auch auch mein erster und eins meiner ersten großen RPGs.
> Der eigenwillige Stil und die Freiheit haben mich wirklich beeindruckt.
> Dazu romantisiere ich das Ganze natürlich noch. ^^
> 
> ...



Es gibt in Skyrim halt recht viele "Gehe in Dungeon X und bringe mir Gegenstand Y"-Quests, die davon abgesehen keine wirklichen Geschichten erzählen. Ich meine: Wenn ich jetzt z. B. mal Kingdom Come Deliverance nehme (aus meiner Sicht eines der besten Rollenspiele, die es je gab, zumindest aus rollenspielerischer Sicht): Das hat auch einige "Gehe zu Ort X und hol mir Gegenstand X"-Quests, aber die waren immer mit interessanten Dialogen, Hintergründen usw. unterfüttert. Man muss ja auch nicht jede Quest super komplex gestalten, aber man sollte sie interessant gestalten und dem Spieler (abseits von Erfahrung und Loot) einen Anreiz geben, die Aufgaben zu erfüllen. Das war bei Skyrim leider sehr selten, bei Oblivion häufiger, bei The Witcher 3 und Kingdom Come Deliverance fast immer der Fall. Abseits von "materiellen" Belohnungen, wie Waffen, Rüstung, Erfahrung usw.,  sind für mich persönlich immer gute Geschichten und interessante Entdeckungen die größte Belohnung für eine gelungene Quest.

Was Morrowind angeht sehe ich das ähnlich. Ist aus meiner Sicht der beste Teil der Elder Scrolls Reihe (Setting, Atmosphäre, Weltdesign, Charaktersystem, Lore, Dialogumfang), wenn auch ein wenig zäh ab und zu (Kampfsystem hat nicht immer durchblicken lassen, warum man trotz optischem Treffer keinen Schaden angerichtet hat. Da haben einfach die passenden Ausweich- und Abwehranimationen gefehlt). Dafür gingen da aber Lore und Spielwelt und Dialoge und Questdesign noch Hand in Hand, was bei späteren Spielen der Reihe leider nicht mehr so der Fall war. Nur die Dialoge waren, trotz großem Umfang, häufig stilistisch nicht so großartig geschrieben. Lasen sich eher wie umfangreiche Tatsachenberichte, als wie tatsächliche Dialoge. Hätte mir da auch mehr Variation von unterschiedlichen NPC-Typen gewünscht. 

Und bei Skyrim liest man in Büchern halt überall die tollsten Geschichten, aber die Ingame-Quests sind, wie gesagt, meist ziemlich ideenlos gestaltet. Bethesda sind, abseits der sehr guten Lore, einfach keine guten Geschichtenerzähler, was traurig ist. Das liebevoll gestaltete Elder Scrolls Universum verdient spannende Quests, erinnerungswürdige NPCs und interessante Geschichten.


----------



## Zybba (15. Januar 2019)

Ja, das kann gut sein. Ich hab das echt nicht mehr so gut im Gedächtnis.

Als beste Questreihe ist mir die Dark Brootherhood mit diesem Till Eulenspiegel Verschnitt in Erinnerung geblieben.
Wobei ich die Hauptquest nicht weit gespielt habe. Wie man das in Skyrim halt so macht...


----------



## McDrake (15. Januar 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hmmmm, wenn ihr KoA gefallen hat und man mich nach anderen Spielen in dieser Richtung fragen wuerde, dann wuerde ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt zuerst auf Skyrim kommen.
> Kommt halt darauf an, was ihr daran gefallen hat, das third person actionlastige Kampfsystem oder eher das high fantasy Setting und so.
> Wenn es ersteres ist, dann waere doch vielleicht sogar Witcher 3 was (natuerlich viel dunkler im Ton, gerade bei der Story) oder auch die neuen Assassins Creeds (Origin oder Odyssey), die aber dann halt keine Magie haben.
> Wenn es etwas linearer und auch etwas aelter sein darf waere evtl. auch Jade Empire einen Blick wert, sehr coole Story und Charactaere (das alte BioWare halt) und ein schoenes High Fantasy Asia Setting. Oder Enclave, ein bisschen rudimentaerer, was die Story angeht aber cooles Level Design.
> Piranha Bytes Spiele (Gothic, Risen) gehen auch in dieselbe Richtung und ich persoenlich finde uebrigens sogar Gothic 4 Arcania gar nicht so schlecht wie es immer wieder gemacht wird.



Skyrim hat sie schon einige Stunden gespielt. Und eben das Erforschen der Welt macht ihr Spass. Komplizierte Kämpfe mag sie halt nicht so. Darum halte ich die Gothic-Reihe nicht für so geeignet. Auch W3...sie hatte schon nicht so Freude an W2, was die Fighrs angeht.

Diablo-Artige Games mag sie auch. Aber da ist sie schon bei vielen durch...
Unglaublich eigentlich, was die spielt 
Und alles hat mit Ultima Online angefangen. 

Hmm...aber Dragon Age auf easy wär evtl doch was.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Januar 2019)

*XCOM 2 - War of the Chosen*

Ja! *SO* muss ein Schwierigkeitsgrad aussehen. Mit den drei Auserwählten wird so manche Mission zwar oftmals ein wenig kniffeliger da diese den Überraschungsmoment für sich haben, aber mit den parallel einleitbaren Operationen beim Widerstandsring kommt man nun auch auf alternativem Wege zu Geld, Informationen oder anderen Zielen für die man die Avenger nicht mehr quer über den Globus jagen muss. Das entschärft das teils unfaire Gefühl des Urspiels, bleibt trotzdem angenehm herausfordernd.

Bin abermals begeistert wie Firaxis es auch hier wieder schafft das Hauptspiel um sinnvolle Extras zu erweitern und damit auch einen zweiten Anlauf (nach erster Vollendung) interessant zu machen.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Januar 2019)

Jurassic World: Evolution mal wieder etwas


----------



## MrFob (16. Januar 2019)

@Neawoulf: Cool, in deiner Liste stecken auch noch ein paar gute Mods drin, die ich noch ausprobieren werde.  Meine hab ich dir ja geschickt.

@Zybba: Jo, das neueste vom neuen ist es nicht mehr gerade, aber gerade fuer VR und mit der Modbarkeit und Freiheit ist es halt schon immer noch ein Traum. Ohne VR haette ich glaube ich heute auch Probleme nochmal so richtig einzusteigen.

@McDrake: Klingt gut. Dachte nur, ich mache mal ein paar Vorschlaege. Das Kampfsystem in den PB Spielen ist aber mMn seit Gothic 3 (und vor Elex) gar nicht mehr sooo kompliziert gewesen. Hab letztes Jahr z.B. mal wieder G3 mit Community Patch gespielt, das ging eigentlich recht simpel von der Hand. Aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Januar 2019)

Ich bezeichne mal Jurassic World: Evolution als durchgespielt, es gibt zwar noch paar Missionen, aber das meiste, inbesondere sämtliche Dinosaurier samt den Hybriden sind freigespielt

Indoraptor und die 3 neuen Freak-Viecher von Dr. Wu (Ankylodocus, Stegoceratops und Spinoraptor) gerade eben





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6x6yCHobIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Januar 2019)

Da denkt man "Ach spiel ich mal wieder Just Cause 4" bin noch keine 2 Minuten im Spiel und dann passiert das .... danke Avalanche 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_hN2rzq1U_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2019)

*XCOM 2 - War of the Chosen*

Drei Auserwählte wollten mir das Leben schwer machen, nun sind es nur noch zwei. Hätte nicht gedacht dass die Attentäterin relativ einfach zu besiegen ist (dabei bin ich in der Waffen-/Rüstungsforschung noch etwas zurück). Nun denn, ihre Brüder dürfen sich warm anziehen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (23. Januar 2019)

*Bioshock Infinite*

Keine Ahnung, warum ich da gelandet bin.
Hab den Titel schon 2013 durchgespielt und irgendwie reizte mich das Setting wiedermal, als ich die Bibliothek durchgestöberte.
Dr Anfang ist schön gemächlich und man bekommt das Feeling der Stadt gut mit.
Klar, die Grafik ist inzwischen nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Vor allem die Gesichter...

Da ich den Ausgang der Geschichte noch immer ziemlich präsent habe, achte ich jetzt viel mehr auf feine Details zur Story.
Wie wenn man einen Film zum wiederholten Male anschaut und winzige und witzige Dinge sieht, die Sinn ergeben.

Die rasanten Fahrten mit dem Skyhook würden in VR sicherlich Spass machen


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Januar 2019)

Ich spiele auch gerade wieder *XCOM 2*, allerdings die Mini-Kampagnen aus dem Legacy-Pack. Ohne Weltkarte, Forschung oder gar Charakterwahl, ist das echt gute Taktik-Unterhaltung, runtergedampf auf die Essenz. Macht viel Spaß, auch weil Ironman standardmäßig aktiviert ist und Fehler rigoros mit Punktabzügen bestraft werden, was sich negativ auf den Highscore auswirkt. Sehr clevere Idee, dazu noch ein bisschen Story, welche die Ereignisse zwischen Enemy Unknown und Teil 2 behandelt. Sind insgesamt vier kleine Feldzüge aus je einem halben Dutzend Einsätze, genau richtig für alle, die keine neue Riesenkampagne anfangen wollen.

Außerdem schlummert noch der Early-Access-Build von *Phoenix Point* auf meiner Festplatte, dem neuen Spiel von X-COM-Erfinder Julian Gollop. Bin sehr gespannt, ob das mit XCOM mithalten kann.

Nebenbei drehe ich natürlich weiterhin meine Runden in *Forza Horizon 4*. Ist nett, aber irgendwie auch nix revolutionär Anderes als der sonnige dritte Teil. Daher hänge ich da nicht ganz so süchtig vor wie vorm Vorgänger


----------



## Zybba (23. Januar 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Außerdem schlummert noch der Early-Access-Build von *Phoenix Point* auf meiner Festplatte, dem neuen Spiel von X-COM-Erfinder Julian Gollop.


Schlummert? Diese Dekadenz! 



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bin sehr gespannt, ob das mit XCOM mithalten kann.


Ich auch!
Optisch bin ich bisher kein Fan, aber es gibt viele interessante Mechaniken.


----------



## Shorty484 (24. Januar 2019)

Wenn die Post schnell ist, zock ich heut abend schon das Resi 2 Remake. Bin gespannt was Capcom daraus gemacht hat [emoji847]

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (24. Januar 2019)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Wenn die Post schnell ist, zock ich heut abend schon das Resi 2 Remake. Bin gespannt was Capcom daraus gemacht hat [emoji847]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


Und - war sie schnell? ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (24. Januar 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und - war sie schnell? ^^


Ja, kam heute pünktlich bei mir an

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (24. Januar 2019)

Dann viel Spaß!

Muss noch bis Mitternacht warten [emoji42]


----------



## MrFob (24. Januar 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß!
> 
> Muss noch bis Mitternacht warten [emoji42]



Das ist aber doch eh die beste Zeit fuer ein Horrospiel.


----------



## golani79 (24. Januar 2019)

Stimmt auch wieder.
Bin heut nur schon ziemlich müde - aber zum Anspielen passt das schon


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Januar 2019)

Life is Strange 2 Episode 2

Wird sicher wieder unangenehme Entscheidungen mit sich bringen. Aber wenn Shroom was passiert, werde ich John Wick!  

Ich mag das neue Setting und die Hauptfiguren. Dieses Mal wird Captain Spirit mit dabei sein. Noch freue ich mich auf das Aufeinandertreffen.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Januar 2019)

Ich leg dieses Wochenende auch mal los mit *Episode 2* von *Life is Strange 2*. Eigentlich hatte ich vor die erste Episode nochmal zu spielen, da seitdem ja doch einige Zeit vergangen ist, aber ich glaube, das meiste hab ich doch noch ganz gut im Hinterkopf. Ich hoffe nur, die Wartezeit bis zur nächsten Episode wird wieder ein wenig kürzer, obwohl ich so den Verdacht habe, dass die Entwickler evtl. zumindest die Jahreszeiten im Spiel (wenn auch nicht den genauen Monat) synchron zur Realität halten könnten. Episode 1 kam im Herbst raus, Episode 2 jetzt im Winter ... das würde dann bedeuten, dass Episode 3 irgendwann im April oder Mai käme, Episode 4 dann irgendwann im Juli oder August und Episode 5 dann im Dezember? Ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Januar 2019)

Ich habe gestern mit Final Fantasy XIII auf dem PC angefangen. Hatte es damals auf PS3 gespielt und bin gerade ziemlich geflasht, wie geil ein fast zehn Jahre altes Spiel aussehen kann, da kommen selbst viele neue Spiele nicht hinterher, gerade bei Animationen und Mimik. 
Damals lieft es auch glaube ich nur in 720p mit 30FPS, jetzt auf dem PC natürlich in Full HD mit 60, wobei man als interne "Schattenauflösung" (was immer das sein soll) bis zu 8192 x 8192 Pixel einstellen kann, dazu 16x MSAA und das Teil ist wirklich was völlig anderes als noch auf der PS3.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Januar 2019)

Delta Force von 1998 in luxuriösen 1024x768 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (27. Januar 2019)

Noch immer *Bioshock Infinite*

Ich muss gestehen, dass mich die Story dieses Titels extrem in den Bann gezogen hat.
Vor sechs Jahren hatte ich mich wohl zu wenig darauf eingelassen um sie "zu verstehen", sofern man das kann.
Wobei ich die zusammenhänge eigentlich recht gut erkenne... ich reds mir zumindest ein 
Werde nach dem erneuten durchspielen sicher die eine oder andere Diskussion zu den Theorien begutachten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin jetzt in den letzten Zügen des spiels.
Schade, dass man keine eigenen Spielstände anlegen kann um ander Möglichkeiten zu testen.
Andererseits machts hier aber auch einen Teil der Spannung aus.


----------



## McDrake (28. Januar 2019)

.....uuuund zu Ende gespielt.

Uff. War mir gar nicht mehr bewusst, dass man noch "Feuchtgebiete" kurz besucht. Klasse Abstecher.
Den Endkampf auf dem Zeppelin musste ich allerdings 3 x wiederholen, da ich nicht schnallte, was ich machen muss 

Aber ansonsten... einfach grandiose Geschichte.
Müsste mal wieder was in der Art geben :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin jetzt grad ein wenig verwundert, dass das Spiel DLCs hat.
Die sind allerdings preislich doch recht happig für so einen alten Titel.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"There's always a lighthouse. There's always a man. There's always a city."



McDrake schrieb:


> Bin jetzt grad ein wenig verwundert, dass das Spiel DLCs hat.
> Die sind allerdings preislich doch recht happig für so einen alten Titel.



Burial at Sea lohnt sich aber. Stellt die Verknüpfung zwischen Bioshock 1 und Infinite her.


----------



## Exar-K (28. Januar 2019)

Die DLCs sind gut, entmystifizieren allerdings so einige Dinge.
Darauf hätte man auch verzichten können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2019)

*XCOM 2 - War of the Chosen*

Pffffhh!! Die anderen beiden Auserwählten waren auch ne ziemliche Lachnummer. Und nu? Keiner da.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Januar 2019)

Über 4 Stunden grad so ein Cowboy-Spiel von rockigen Sternchen, mir ist der Name entfallen ...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=umBp6jf-tN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte gestern *Darksiders 3 *durchgespielt. Mir hat der Stil des Spiels übrigens ganz gut gefallen. War schön knackig, aber nicht unfair. Es gab keine große Karte und keine Minimap, was dem Entdeckungsdrang des Spieles gutgetan hat. Also ich hoffe, dass sich das Spiel ordentlich verkauft und man noch einen 4.Teil bekommt.
Jetzt werde ich mich ganz dem *Resident Evil 2 Remake* widmen.


----------



## McDrake (29. Januar 2019)

*Tex Murphy: Tesla Effect*

Ich hatte bei den alten Teilen meinen Spass und war nahe dran, die KS-Kampagne zu unterstützen.
Da kam aber genug Geld zusammen, dass ich nicht mithelfen musste. 
Aber als Sale, in nem Bundle kams dann doch irgendwann in meine Bibliothek.
Also hab ichs heute mal angespielt... kommt davon, wenn man sechs Tage frei hat 

Schönes Wiedersehen mit den alten Charakteren. 
Ein Sci-Fi-Adventure der klassischen Art (such das, kombiniere dies) im Noir-Stile.
Die Spielgrafik ist ziemlich mies. Aber die Schauspieler, welche vor Greenscreen eingesetzt werden sind kultig. Sofern man die alten Teile kennt.
Ohne jene ist das Game wohl keinen Blick wert. Also lieber erst die ersten Teile spielen.

Schön finde ich, dass die Backer mit Fotos an den Wänden zu sehen sind und dann auch ein Kommentar dazu von Tex abgespielt wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinen sarkastischen Humor trifft das Spiel allemal.


----------



## golani79 (29. Januar 2019)

Hm .. eigentlich wollte ich nur kurz in Assassin's Creed Origins reinschauen und jetzt hab ich das Startgebiet schon fast komplett abgegrast 

Irgendwie ziemlich relaxend das Spiel 

Dabei hab ich aber Red Dead noch gar nicht durch  .. argh ...


----------



## linktheminstrel (30. Januar 2019)

Ich genoss heute meinen ersten freien Tag gleich mal mit 3 Stunden Arbeit. Es mussten Videos hochgeladen, Flyerentwürfe versendet, ein Musikworkshop weitergeplant und noch ne Reflexion geschrieben werden.
Nun habe ich aber Resident Evil 2 endlich beginnen können und WOW, ist das ein geiles Remake. Sämtliche befürchtungen, dass sie es versauen könnten sind mitlerweile über board geschmissen. Ja, die Rätsel sind leider (bis jetzt) zu kurz gekommen, dafür ist das Game aber so genial von der Atmosphäre her...
Bis jetzt absolut goty-verdächtig!


----------



## golani79 (30. Januar 2019)

Ja, das RE2make ist durchaus gelungen - da fühlt man sich gleich in die gute alte Zeit zurückversetzt.

Finde es aber schwerer als das Original - vlt habe ich das jedoch nur falsch in Erinnerung. Ist ja immerhin doch schon ne Weile her ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ja, das RE2make ist durchaus gelungen - da fühlt man sich gleich in die gute alte Zeit zurückversetzt.
> 
> Finde es aber schwerer als das Original - vlt habe ich das jedoch nur falsch in Erinnerung. Ist ja immerhin doch schon ne Weile her ^^


Schwerer als das Original kann es kaum sein. Genaues Zielen war damals aufgrund der starren Kamera-Winkel reines Glücksspiel. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (30. Januar 2019)

Damals grob in die Richtung Zielen und abdrücken.
Je nach Lage / Entfernung noch nach oben / unten zielen und fertig - Treffer


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Damals grob in die Richtung Zielen und abdrücken.
> Je nach Lage / Entfernung noch nach oben / unten zielen und fertig - Treffer


Nachdem man seinen Alter Ego in die richtige Lage gedreht hat. 

Dieses uralte Gameplay fand ich schon zu "Alone in the Dark"-Zeiten total anstrengend.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (30. Januar 2019)

Damals ging das eigentlich gut von der Hand - da war man ja auch nichts anderes gewohnt.

Habe letztens aber erst wieder Mal ein wenig RE1 gespielt und muss sagen, ich vermisse die Steuerung keinesfalls


----------



## Shorty484 (30. Januar 2019)

Das Remake ist tatsächlich anspruchsvoller als das Original. Die Gegner agieren viel intelligenter (wenn man das bei Zombies so nennen kann). Munition muss man sich viel besser einteilen und auch die Zwischen- und Endbosse erfordern Taktik und gutes Ausweichen. Auf Standart ist es schon ziemlich schwer, auf Veteran wirds richtig hart.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Januar 2019)

Hat ein wenig gedauert, aber ich bin gerade mit *Episode 2* von *Life is Strange 2* fertig geworden.

Ich glaube, ich muss große Teile der Episode nochmal spielen. Dieses Ende kann ich echt nicht so stehen lassen. Da will man mal vernünftig handeln und was ist der Dank dafür?



Spoiler



Der kleine Chris wird vom Polizeiauto angefahren und das ziemlich heftig. Wenn er überlebt hat, dann wohl mit schweren Verletzungen. Und warum das ganze? Weil er glaubte, dass er die Superkräfte besitzt und ich nicht wollte, das Daniel ihm die Sache erklärt und gleichzeitig, weil ich Daniel verboten habe, seine Kräfte einzusetzen, was Chris auch hätte helfen können.



Dieses Spiel lässt wirklich mal wieder keine Chance aus, den Spieler zu quälen.



Spoiler



Und Mushroom ist auch tot ... verdammte Miezekatze!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. Januar 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hat ein wenig gedauert, aber ich bin gerade mit *Episode 2* von *Life is Strange 2* fertig geworden.
> 
> Ich glaube, ich muss große Teile der Episode nochmal spielen. Dieses Ende kann ich echt nicht so stehen lassen. Da will man mal vernünftig handeln und was ist der Dank dafür?
> 
> ...



Da habe ich scheinbar im richtigen Moment doch noch eingelenkt. 



Spoiler



Ich habe Daniel auch immer an die Regeln erinnert, habe ihm aber dennoch gesagt, dass er seine Kräfte als letztes Mittel der Wahl einsetzen darf. 
Ich habe auch dem Großvater nichts verraten, obwohl der es ja geahnt hat und ich Daniel letztendlich auch anwies, den Schrank mit anzuheben. 
Aber bei Chris habe ich ihm gesagt, er muss ihm die Wahrheit sagen, weil ich nicht wollte dass Chris denkt, er hat Superkräfte und sich in Gefahr bringt. 
Daher wurde er bei mir noch nicht einmal angefahren.



Hatte am Ende ja in der Übersicht gesehen, was alles hätte passieren können und da ist die Episode bei mir wirklich gut verlaufen. 

Den Schocker zu Beginn kann man ja leider nicht verhindern. 

Jetzt wieder warten.


----------



## Gorgomir (31. Januar 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ja, das RE2make ist durchaus gelungen - da fühlt man sich gleich in die gute alte Zeit zurückversetzt.
> 
> Finde es aber schwerer als das Original - vlt habe ich das jedoch nur falsch in Erinnerung. Ist ja immerhin doch schon ne Weile her ^^



Es ist nicht nur deutlich schwerer als das Original, es bestraft einen auch dafür gut zu spielen (adaptiver Schwierigkeitsgrad). Die Gegner fressen die Kugeln, egal wo man trifft, egal welche Waffe man verwendet. Die Spielfigur hat keine Möglichkeit angemessen auszuweichen, man kann sich nur verteidigen, wenn man eine Abwehwaffe hat UND von vorne angegriffen wird. Zombies sind fast unsterblich und zerfetzen einen auf Veteran. Nachdem ich auf Standart Rang S geholt habe und gemerkt habe, dass S+ für mich nur mit viel Stress und Ärger zu holen ist, werde ich es nun wieder verkaufen. Es ist eine absolute Frechheit, dass man dafür estraft wird seine sauer verdienten unendlich Waffen zu nutzen und direkt kein S+ mehr bekommen kann und smot vom Raketenwerfer und der Gatling Gun ausgeschlossen ist. Die Reichweite der Zombies ist enorm und die sind verdammt schnell, wenn es darum geht dich zu packen. Zwei Bisse und man ist tot, lächerlicher Weise kann man Birkin 1 mit dem MEsser dauer stunnen und innerhalb von 1-3 Minuten zerlegen. Es gibt keinerlei Balancing, es ist reiner Zufall ob ein Zombie umkippt, Körperteile abfallen oder der Kopf platzt. Auf Veteran wird das Ganze auf die Spitze getrieben.

TLDR: Wer einfach nur A+B spielen will und keine Abmitionen hat, alles zu holen, wird seine Freude haben, alle anderen erwartet ein recht unfaires und frustrierendes Spiel. Wie man faire schwere Spiele macht, hat From Software gezeigt, Capcom kann das einfach nicht. S+ und Challenges sind nur was für absolute Profis und Leute, die eine grenzenlose Geduld haben und das Wort "Frust" nicht kennen. Spaß ist etwas ganz anderes, ich bin fertig mit diesem Fehlkauf, nie wieder Capcom. 

Ich bin maßlos enttäuscht, da ich gehofft hatte, dass man sich auch am fairen Schwierigkeitsgrad vom Original bedient.

@Topic: Ich spiele erstmal ne ganze Weile gar nichts mehr, da ich nichts neues finde, dass wirklich was taugt und ich meine anderen spiele bis zum Erbrechen ausgereizt habe.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Januar 2019)

Smash Bros: Ultimate

momentan sieht meine Riege dort so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://twitter.com/the_real_LOX_TT/status/1091085303828238336


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Februar 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Da habe ich scheinbar im richtigen Moment doch noch eingelenkt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte mir halt: 



Spoiler



Wenn ich Daniel sage, er die Sache richtig stellen und Chris erzählen soll, dass er die Fähigkeit hat, dann verplappert sich Chris evtl. bei seinem Vater oder Freunden oder so.  Auf der anderen Seite: Wer würde ihm glauben? Aber man weiß ja, dass Dontnod dem Spieler gern aus diversen Entscheidungen einen Strick dreht. Daher bin ich mit all meinen Entscheidungen hier auch immer auf maximale Sicherheit gegangen (hab z. B. auch Lyla nicht angerufen) Aber ich spiele das Kapitel am Wochenende definitiv nochmal, werde dann auch ein paar weitere Sachen ausprobieren, die ich vorher nicht gemacht habe. Gefunden wird man ja eh. Ist zwar irgendwie auch ... leicht gemogelt, aber mein aktuelles Ende von Episode 2 kann ich so wirklich nicht akzeptieren. Wäre bei Teil 1 ähnlich gewesen bei der Sache mit Kate (da hat's bei mir zum Glück beim ersten Versuch geklappt sie zu überreden).



So ganz so sehr wie Life is Strange 1 und Before the Storm reißt es mich zwar noch nicht mit, aber es geht in die richtige Richtung. Immerhin sind wir ja auch erst bei Episode 2 und damit ist nicht einmal die Hälfte erledigt. Bei BtS war man zu dem Zeitpunkt schon zu 2/3 durch. Hoffe die nächste Episode braucht nicht so lang bis zum Release, wie Episode 2.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Februar 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir halt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde es ok, wenn man mit einer Entscheidung nicht leben kann und nochmal was anderes ausprobiert. 
Als ich jetzt Episode 1 noch einmal zuvor spielen musste, weil ich meinen Spielstand gekillt hatte, habe ich mich an drei Stellen auch anders entschieden:



Spoiler



Ich habe dieses Mal Lyla angerufen, habe die Campingausrüstung nicht geklaut und anders mit dem Arsch im Laden geredet, so dass er Sean nicht ins Gesicht getreten hat.



Wenn ich mich richtig an mein Spielerlebnis bei LiS 1 erinnere, haben mich da die ersten Episoden nicht so mitgerissen, wie nun die ersten Zwei von LiS 2. Ich mag Daniel und Sean und da das Szenario grundsätzlich so zeitaktuell ist, nimmt mich manches einfach etwas mehr mit. 

Ich war aber auch mehr Fan von Rachel und Chloe, statt von Max und Chloe.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2019)

Da ich jetzt endlich eine neue HDD gekauft und gestern installiert habe (Seagate Barracuda Pro mit 10 TB) muß ich Spiele wieder neu installieren. Ich werde wohl mit den ME-Teilen zu zocken beginnen (werden gerade installiert) und diese durchspielen auch wenn ich alle 4 incl. Andromeda schonmal durch hatte (neben regelmäßigen Warthunder-Ausflügen). Bin bei ME 1 schon in der Citadel, bin noch kein Spectre und mache dort die ersten Quests. Und dann steht ja die Metro-Trilogie auch noch an (auch wenn ich mit Teil 1 schon einmal durch gewesen bin). Da werde ich erst einmal Metro 2033 und Last Light zocken um dann auf Exodus zu gehen.   Dann hab ich auch noch AC Odyssee was ich auch noch zocken müßte (zum Glück kommt 2019 wohl kein neues AC raus). Zumal jetzt auch langsam die ganzen Addons herauskommen. Es zwickt auch wieder mit einem Ausflug ins atomar verstrahlte Rußland (Stalker), die Batman Arkham Teile reizen mich auch nochmal zu zocken (mit Knight war ich noch nicht mal durch) usw. Dann hab ich seit neuestem das Adventure Kursk. Dann die Life is Strange-Reihe. Auch Mafia 3 wo nun endlich alle Addons raus sind die ich noch nicht kenne. Auch bei Shadow of the TR gibts einige Addons/Gräber die ich damals noch nicht gezockt habe usw. Auch die Remastered von AC3 reizt mich. Mal sehen wie die auf meinem System läuft wenn die dann releast wurde. Echte Luxusprobleme.   Es gibt einfach zu viele gute Spiele in meinen Bibliotheken.  

Dann gibts auch noch einige Titel für meine PS3 und PS4 die ich mal zocken müßte.  Wenn ich nur die nötige Zeit dazu hätte.  Jetzt da meine 89 jährige Großmutter aus dem Krankenhaus raus ist und aufgrund Fußamputation stark pflegebedürftig ist wird meine Freizeit noch weniger werden.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Februar 2019)

Hab nochmal Episode 2 von *Life is Strange 2* durchgespielt und ich glaube, da steckt irgendwo ein Bug in meinem Spielstand:



Spoiler



Ich hatte ja vorher schon die Episode durchgespielt und immer auf maximale Vorsicht entschieden, was dazu geführt hat, dass Chris zum Schluss auf die Straße läuft und von einem Polizeiauto heftig anfahren wird. Um das zu verhindern hab ich die Episode ab Ankunft beim Haus der Reynolds nochmal neu gestartet und einige Entscheidungen geändert, damit Daniel Chris die Wahrheit über die Fähigkeiten sagt, hab Daniel gesagt, dass er mit Einsatz seiner Fähigkeit um Chris am Baumhaus aufzufangen alles richtig gemacht hat und ich habe Daniel erlaubt Stephen unter dem Regal zu helfen.

Und wie sah die Schlussszene aus? Ganz genauso wie vorher. Chris rennt wieder auf die Straße und wird wieder von dem Polizeiauto angefahren und auch Daniel nutzt seine Fähigkeiten nicht, um das zu verhindern. Keine Ahnung, wo ich noch was anders hätte entscheiden können. Ich hab den Eindruck, dass es sich um einen Bug in meinem Spielstand handeln muss, was echt frustrierend ist. Evtl. werde ich vor Release von Episode 3 nochmal einen komplett neuen Spielstand erstellen und Episode 1 und 2 nochmal durchspielen. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin: Ich hab da wenig Bock drauf. Ich will Daniel auch nicht von jeder Vorsicht abraten nur für diese eine Szene, die evtl. nur ein Bug in meinem Spielstand ist.



Keine Ahnung ... bin gerade pissed auf das Spiel. Dieses Ende von Episode 2 möchte ich wirklich nicht in die folgenden Episoden mitnehmen.


----------



## MrFob (4. Februar 2019)

Nach wie vor ein paar VR Sachen:

Immer noch Skyrim VR, macht immer noch einen Heidenspass. Musste meine Mods etwas anpassen, da ich wegen ein paar Monster-Mods auf einmal uebermaechtige Gegner im Spiel hatte, aber ansonsten nach wie vor super.

Superhot VR: Definitv das VR Spiel, bei dem ich bisher am meisten gegen meine Moebel stosse. Schade, dass man imm an einer Stelle steht und die einzelnen puzzels so nacheinander loesen muss, aber dafuer sind diese puzzles sehr cool. Man fuehlt sich schon echt wie Neo in der Matrix, wenn man sich verrenkt um irgendwie 5 Kugeln auszuweichen,  waehrend man einem Typen mit der rechten Hand die Shotgun aus der Hand nimmt und gleichzeitg mit der linken einen Aschenbechr wirft. 
Ich habe das "normale" Superhot leider noch nie spielen koennen, aber die Story in der VR version schein mir schon ordentliches Mindfuck Potential zu haben. Bin gespannt, wi es da weitergeht.

Dead Effect 2: Ok, die Story in dem Shooter scheint mir totaler Muell und auf dem Niveau der 80er Jahre Videosipele Stories zu sein aber immerhin gibt es mal eine in einem VR Shooter. Ausserdem mag ich sehr wie die Waffen und das uebrige Inventar, sowie die Bewegung funktioniert (wenn man letztere mal richtig eingestellt hat). Alles sehr immersiv. Besonders gefaellt mir, dass ich z.B. ein Gewehr mit beiden Haenden packen und dann auch ordentlich ausrichten kann. Fuer mich bisher definitiv die immersivste Shooter Erfahrung in VR.


----------



## MrFob (4. Februar 2019)

Und dann habe ich mir am WE noch fuer $9 die Gold Version von *The Division* gekauft. Als SP Spieler wollte ich dafuer nicht mehr ausgeben, aber fuer weniger als nen 10er kann man ja nichts falsch machen.

Habe es schon ueber 10 Stunden gespielt (eigentlich den ganzen Tag gestern). Muss schon sagen ich bin sehr positiv ueberrascht. Ich hatte eigentlich mit dem typischen Computerspiele Virus gerechnet, mit Zombies und allem drum und dran. Freut mich sehr, wie Ubi versucht hat hier einne sehr "realistische" Schiene zu fahren, keine Monster oder so, eben nur Pluenderer und marodierende Banden im verlassenen Midtown Manhatten. Ich meine, so wirklich realistisch ist natuerlich auch das nicht, aber das Outbreak Feeling gefaellt mir richtig gut.

Als New Yorker muss ich auch sagen, dass Midtown sehr cool umgesetzt ist. Es sieht zwar in den Details nicht wirklich genau so aus wie in der Realitaet aber der Stil ist so gemacht, dass man wirklich das Gefuehl hat, man laeuft durch die echte Stadt und auch die Landmarks, wie die Highline oder Madison Square Guarden haben natuerlich starken Wiedererkennungswert. 
Ich muss aber zugeben, als ich die Karte gesehen habe war ich doch ein bisschen enttaeuscht, dass wirklich nur Midtown und die Strassen bis runter nach Chelsea vertreten sind. Ich hatte schon gehofft, auch die Upper West Side und Harlem zu sehen, mit der Met, dem Columbia Campus und den alten Town Houses. Und natuerlich Tribeca, das One World Trade Centre, Battery Park, die City Hall und die Wall Street, das ist ja alles aussen vor. Ausserdem waere der Central Park doch ideal gewesen, um etwas Abwechslung ins Spiel zu bringen und uns statt urbanem auch ein etwas organischere Umfeld zu bieten. Aber gut, Mal kurz die Spielwelt zu vervierfachen, da habe ich vielleicht auch etwas zu viel erwartet.  Vielleicht besser so und dafuer wirklich authentisch, als ein verkleinertes Manhattan wie damals in Prototype, wo man dann kaum etwas wiedererkennt.
Uebrignes, schoenes Easter Egg, oben auf den MTA Bussen, wo in echt "clean air hybrid electric bus"oder so was steht, steht im Spiel "clean diesel technology". Schoener VW burn. 

Das Gameplay ist ok, mehr aber mMn auch nicht. Einer der Gruende wieso ich The Division bisher auch gemieden habe ist, weil ich schon hoerte, dass die Gegner doch rechte bullet sponges sind und das stimmt auch definitiv. Wieso ich einem Gangster, der nur einen Hoodie anhat 5 mal mit meinem Revolver in den Kopf schiessen muss bevor er umkippt erschliesst sich mit echt nicht. Leider bedeutet diese Mechanik auch, dass es kein Stealth gibt. Das haette mMn noch super in das Spiel gepasst. Zwar kann man um Leute herum  oder sich an-"schleichen" aber leider bringt einem das hoechstens eine bessere Ausgangsposition, denn da man ja niemanden one-shotten kann hat man nach dem ersten Schuss dann wieder nur die normalen Schusswechsel. 
Lustigerweise habe ich das Gefuehl, dass ich als krasser Agent mit schusssicherer Weste und und und viel weniger aushalte als meine Gegner. Wahrscheinlich liegt es halt an dem Koop-Fokus, der hier komische Mechaniken benoetigt, aber ich finde es - gerade weil das Spiel sonst so einen auf realistisch macht - bloede, wenn sich Spielmechaniken einfach nur kuenstlich anfuehlen.

Was mir auch nicht gefaellt, ich hab mal versucht in der offenen Welt einfach vor Gegnern, die mich gerade nicht interessiert haben wegzurennen, aber die Idioten verfolgen einen echt hartnaeckig, so dass man keine Wahl hat als sie zu umgehen oder sich durchzuschiessen. Das nervt nach einiger Zeit etwas, wenn man nur versuch von Punkt A nach Punkt B zu kommen.

Cool dagegen finde ich die Bewegungen, die man zur Verfuegung hat. Man hat hier genug Freiheit, dass man sich nicht zu eingeengt fuehlt, aber man ist auch kein Uebermensch, der 5 Meter-Spruenge hinbekommt. Das traegt sehr zu dem realistischen Feeling des Spiels bei und Routen zu einem Punkt zu finden ist manchmal auch gar nicht so einfach, da muss man dann schon mal schauen, wie man jetzt auf diese Feuerleiter da hinten rauf kommt. Ist jetzt nichts super anspruchsvolles aber auf jeden Fall gut gemacht.

Oh, fast vergessen, aber das schlimmste an dem Spiel ist echt das Inventar. Wer hat denn das bitte verbrochen? Dagegen ist ja sogar Mass Effect Andromeda ein Paradebeispiel benutzerfreundlicher Bedienung. Vor allem Waffenmods sind furchtbar zu verwalten. Wieso muss ich ein Waffe erst ausruesten, bevor ich in das Mod Menue komme? Wieso sehe ich nicht, welche Mods in welche Waffe eingebaut sind bevor ich drauf klicke und das xte Textfenster kommt? Und von Mouse-over Tooltips ala Diablo haben die Entwickler wohl auch noch nie was gehoert. Ne Leute, Also so einen Mist habe ich echt selten gesehen, Wie sie das nie gepatcht haben in den 2-3 Jahren, die das Spiel ja immerhin schon draussen ist, ist mir ein Raetsel.

Naja, also so wahnsinnig weit bin ich noch nicht (Level 9 und ich hab erst 2 der 3 Typen gerettet, die ich fuer meine Basis brauche) aber Spass macht das Spiel schon auf jeden Fall, auch alleine. Ich erwarte mir jetzt nicht allzu viel von der Story, aber hoffe doch, dass sie zumindest so interessant bleibt, wie sie jetzt ist. Mehr als die Story durchzuspielen werde ich wohl eher nicht, das Endgame gegrinde ist mir in solchen Spielen immer zu bloede, aber fuer den kleinen Preis werde ich bisher auf jeden Fall sehr gut unterhalten.

Achja, und noch eine Sache, die ich im Intro lustig fand:
Also die "Division nimmt normale Leute, trainiert sie im geheimen und setzt sie als super coole Sleeper Agenten in der eigenen Bevoelkerung ein, um sie aktivieren zu koennen, falls ein Notfall ausbricht, eine Krankheit, eine Invasion, was weiss ich. Der Trick hier ist, dass keiner weiss, das diese Agenten existieren, bis sie aktiviert werden, also wird ihre Existenz geheim gehalten ...

...

und dann bekommen sie alle die gleiche Armbanduhr.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Februar 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich muss aber zugeben, als ich die Karte gesehen habe war ich doch ein bisschen enttaeuscht, dass wirklich nur Midtown und die Strassen bis runter nach Chelsea vertreten sind. Ich hatte schon gehofft, auch die Upper West Side und Harlem zu sehen, mit der Met, dem Columbia Campus und den alten Town Houses. Und natuerlich Tribeca, das One World Trade Centre, Battery Park, die City Hall und die Wall Street, das ist ja alles aussen vor. Ausserdem waere der Central Park doch ideal gewesen, um etwas Abwechslung ins Spiel zu bringen und uns statt urbanem auch ein etwas organischere Umfeld zu bieten. Aber gut, Mal kurz die Spielwelt zu vervierfachen, da habe ich vielleicht auch etwas zu viel erwartet.  Vielleicht besser so und dafuer wirklich authentisch, als ein verkleinertes Manhattan wie damals in Prototype, wo man dann kaum etwas wiedererkennt.



Soweit ich weiß, war es ursprünglich ja mal angedacht, das Spielgebiet immer weiter zu vergrößern. 
Ein paar der Gebiete sind ja nachträglich dazu gekommen (West Side Pier z.b.).
Nach der anfänglichen Kritik hat man sich dann aber wohl lieber auf spielerischen Content konzentriert.



MrFob schrieb:


> Einter der Gruende wieso ich The Division bisher auch gemieden habe ist, weil ich schon hoerte, dass die Gegner doch rechte bullet sponges sind und das stimmt auch definitiv. Wieso ich einem Gangster, der einen Hoddie anhat 5 mal mit meinem Revolver in den Kopf schiessen muss bevor er umkippt erschliesst sich mit echt nicht.



Es ist halt ein RPG, kein Shooter.
Welchen Sinn hätte es, sich bessere Waffen und Ausrüstung zu besorgen, wenn ich eh alles mit Pistolen-Headshots erledigen könnte.



MrFob schrieb:


> Was mir auch nicht gefaellt, ich hab mal versucht in der offenen Welt einfach vor Gegnern, die mich gerade nicht interessiert haben wegzurennen, aber die Idioten verfolgen einen echt ahrtnaeckig, so dass man keine Wahl hat als sie zu umgehen oder sich durchzuschiessen. Das nervt nach einiger Zeit etwas, wenn man nur versuch von Punkt A nach Punkt B zu kommen.



Hmm, ich hab eigentlich nie Probleme wegzurennen. 
Kann ich nicht wirklich behaupten, dass die einem lange folgen.



MrFob schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich ein Waffe erst ausruesten, befor ich in das Mod Menue komme?



Keine Ahnung, wie das auf dem PC ist, aber auf der PS4 geht das definitiv.


----------



## MrFob (4. Februar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, war es ursprünglich ja mal angedacht, das Spielgebiet immer weiter zu vergrößern.
> Ein paar der Gebiete sind ja nachträglich dazu gekommen (West Side Pier z.b.).
> Nach der anfänglichen Kritik hat man sich dann aber wohl lieber auf spielerischen Content konzentriert.


Ah, cool, das macht Sinn. So sieht die Karte irgendwie auch schon aus. Schade, dass da nichts mehr draus wurde.



> Es ist halt ein RPG, kein Shooter.
> Welchen Sinn hätte es, sich bessere Waffen und Ausrüstung zu besorgen, wenn ich eh alles mit Pistolen-Headshots erledigen könnte.


Maja, aber selbst bei einem RPG kann man das besser umsetzen. Schau dir z.B. Assassins Creed (sogar auch Ubi) an, die neuen. Das sind ja auch RPGs, aber da brauche ich auch keine 80 Schwerthiebe fuer einen normalen Gegner und wenn man drauf skillt kann man halt auch "one-shot-kills" machen. Ich rede hier ja auch nicht von Gegnern, die 5 Level ueber mir sind oder so, eher im Gegenteil, ich bin im Moment mit Level 9 in einer einer Level 5-9 Gegend, also muessten wenn dann unterlevelte Gegner da sein, die halten aber immer noch tierisch viel aus.
Ich will uebrigens nicht sagen, dass das Spiel zu schwer ist oder so, das ist ja alles recht Problemlos machbar und man hat ja auch extrem viel Munition (unendlich viel sogar fuer die Sidearm und 1000 (!!!) Schuss fuer z.B. ne Assault Rifle). Da haette mir ein anderer Ansatz einfach besser gefallen, in dem man vielleicht weniger Munition hat und vielleicht auch noch weniger selbst aushaelt aber eben auch Gegner ein bisschen schneller umfallen. Ist halt aber auch ne Geschmacksfrage und wie gesagt, ich denke der Koop Fokus bedingt das ganze auch etwas.



> Hmm, ich hab eigentlich nie Probleme wegzurennen.
> Kann ich nicht wirklich behaupten, dass die einem lange folgen.


Hm, also mir sind zwei so Hanschgerl mal ueber 3 Avenues hinterhergerannt. Dann hatte es mich so genervt, dass ich mich dann doch um sie "gekuemmert" habe. Muss ich nochmal ausprobieren



> Keine Ahnung, wie das auf dem PC ist, aber auf der PS4 geht das definitiv.


Vielleicht muss ich da auch nochmal schauen, aber bisher hatte ich da noch keine Moeglichkeit gefunden. Ich hatte sogar einmal das Problem, dass ich nicht an den Mod kam, der schon in einer Waffe eingebaut war, als ich sie gelootet hatte, weil die Waffe noch ein Level zu hoch fuer mich war.  Am Pc musst du halt doppelklicken um in die Waffenansicht zu kommen, aber der erste Klick ruestet auch die Waffe aus. Wen das nicht geht, dann kommt gleich die Meldung und du konntest nix mehr machen. Aber ich schau noch mal.

EDIT: Ah, hab's gefunden, ok, es geht. Allerdings finde ich immer noch, dass man viele Infos, die man im Inventar gerne haette entweder gar nicht sieht oder sie sind irgendwo komisch versteckt. Viel zu viele Klicks fuer recht einfache Aktionen mMn.


Auf jeden Fall danke fuer die Hinweise.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Februar 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab nochmal Episode 2 von *Life is Strange 2* durchgespielt und ich glaube, da steckt irgendwo ein Bug in meinem Spielstand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist es vielleicht etwas, was du in der Hütte zu Daniel gesagt hast? Da war ja auch eine Stelle, in der man Daniel sagen kann, dass er seine Kräfte als letztes Mittel der Wahl einsetzen kann. Das hatte ich damals trotz aller Vorsicht gewählt. 



Spoiler



Bei mir wurde Chris noch nichtmal angefahren. Keine Ahnung, wie ich das gemacht habe.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Februar 2019)

Da ich das Life is Strange 2  Episode 2 Dilemma endlich lösen konnte, hab ich mit nem neuen kleinen Adventure angefangen: Rainswept ist vor kurzem auf Steam und GOG erschienen und macht gleich einen sehr interessanten Eindruck. Ich hab nicht viel gelesen, sondern es war mehr oder weniger ein Blindkauf.

Das ganze ist ein dialoglastiges Point & Click Krimiadventure, das in den 90er Jahren spielt und wohl ein paar mystische Elemente haben soll. Der Look ist minimalistisch, aber schön gemacht, der Soundtrack atmosphärisch. Besonders weit bin ich noch nicht, aber ich glaube, das war kein Fehlkauf. 

Die Story macht jedenfalls schon mal einen sehr interessanten Eindruck (junges Paar in Haus erschossen, Tür von innen verschlossen, Nachbar hat einen Schuss gehört, zwei Leute sind tot und drei Kugeln fehlen in der Waffe ... das wird spannend.




Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht etwas, was du in der Hütte zu Daniel gesagt hast? Da war ja auch eine Stelle, in der man Daniel sagen kann, dass er seine Kräfte als letztes Mittel der Wahl einsetzen kann. Das hatte ich damals trotz aller Vorsicht gewählt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß inzwischen, woran es lag und verschweige an dieser Stelle mal, wie häufig ich die Epi5ode(n) durch5pielen mu55te, damit da5 nicht pa55iert.



Spoiler



Es lag wohl tatsächlich am Zelt, das ich in Episode 1 aus der Tankstelle geklaut habe. Irgendwie muss das auf Daniel den Einfluss gehabt haben, dass er mich weniger respektiert und daher hat er nicht auf mich gehört, als ich ihm sagte, er solle Chris die Wahrheit erzählen. An sich finde ich solche Features ja ganz cool, aber an dieser Stelle hat das Spiel selbst mir wirklich 0 Feedback gegeben, warum das Daniel nicht auf mich gehört habe. Wie auch immer: Inzwischen hab ich das Ende erreicht, wo Sean und Daniel sich im Garten von Chris noch verabschieden, der den beiden einen versteckten Weg zeigt, damit sie nicht von der Polizei gesehen werden.



Ein hartes Stück Arbeit, das mich am Wochenende doch ein paar Stunden Arbeit gekostet hat. Jetzt bin ich auch dezent froh, dass ich erstmal ein wenig Pause machen kann bis zur nächsten Episode.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2019)

*XCOM 2 - War of the Chosen*

Aktuell schinde ich ein wenig Zeit. Statt die regulären Story-Missionen/-Ziele fortzusetzen bin ich momentan dran alle globalen Kontakte und Funkrelais auszubauen. Wenn man das Avatar-Projekt dank Widerstandsring und ein paar geplätteten Advent-Anlagen gut unter Kontrolle behält geht das ziemlich stressfrei. 

Allerdings bin ich aufgrund des Lunar Sales am Überlegen ob ich mir noch das reduzierte "Reinforcements Pack" holen soll, darin stecken ja gleich 3 DLCs mit weiteren Missionen.
Nur: Wenn ich es mir jetzt hole, sind die Inhalte unabhängig meines momentanen Spielfortschritts (nach Installation) direkt verfügbar oder lassen die sich nur bei absoluten Neubeginn anwählen? Einen dritten Anlauf wollte ich jetzt direkt hiernach eigentlich nicht wagen...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Februar 2019)

Für die DLC-Missionen müsstest du neu anfangen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Für die DLC-Missionen müsstest du neu anfangen.


Habs befürchtet. Okay, dann irgendwann später vielleicht. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (6. Februar 2019)

*The Division*

7.20 (9.90 - 20% Rabatt) für die Goldedition find ich mehr als angemessen.
Die kostenlose Demo hatte mir schon Spass gemacht und jetzt kann ich das stimmige Setting 
endlich geniessen. Gestern hatte ich viele Unterbrüche, was mich ziemlich genervt hat.
Heute Morgen liefs, bis zum Serverdown, ohne Probleme


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich viele Unterbrüche, was mich ziemlich genervt hat.



Sehr eigenartig.
Ich spiele ja auch regelmäßig, aber Serverprobleme habe ich seit Jahren nicht beobachtet.


----------



## McDrake (6. Februar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Sehr eigenartig.
> Ich spiele ja auch regelmäßig, aber Serverprobleme habe ich seit Jahren nicht beobachtet.


Vielleicht sind die Server da Zz bissl überlistet, weil viele für den Preis zugeschlagen haben.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Februar 2019)

Außerdem soll heute ja der Preload der Private Beta von TD 2 starten. Kann auch damit in Zusammenhang stehen.


----------



## Bast3l (6. Februar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die Server da Zz bissl überlistet, weil viele für den Preis zugeschlagen haben.



Ich habe aktuell noch zur Telekom Glasfaser einen vodafone Kabelvertrag und interessanter Weise bekomme ich die "delta errors" nur bei der Telekomleitung o0. 

Switche ich aufs Kabelmodem sind zeitgleich die DCs weg und zurück zur Telekom wieder da.. was hast du denn für nen Provider?


----------



## McDrake (6. Februar 2019)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell noch zur Telekom Glasfaser einen vodafone Kabelvertrag und interessanter Weise bekomme ich die "delta errors" nur bei der Telekomleitung o0.
> 
> Switche ich aufs Kabelmodem sind zeitgleich die DCs weg und zurück zur Telekom wieder da.. was hast du denn für nen Provider?



Wohne in der Schweiz und bin UPC-Kunde.


----------



## Bast3l (6. Februar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wohne in der Schweiz und bin UPC-Kunde.



Ah ok.. da wäre ein Zusammenhang natürlich hochverwunderlich. Ich kümmere mich nächste Woche mal drum dem Problem bei mir auf den Grund zu gehen, wenn was berichtenswertes bei rauskommt lass ich es wissen.


----------



## McDrake (6. Februar 2019)

Heute aber Null Problemo mit Division. Gut so... macht irgendwie Laune.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2019)

Nach über 90 Stunden hab ich nun von *XCOM 2* genug. Vorerst bleibts aber noch auf der Platte, man kann ja nie wissen wann die Rundensucht wiederkommt. ^^

Derweil habe ich *State of Mind*, eine der letzten PCG-Vollversionen angefangen. Die Thematik ist interessant, das Setting auch ganz nett, mit dem Low-Poly-Look kann ich mich ebenfalls anfreunden... Aber verdammt, selbst nach den ersten 3 Stunden schafft es die Story immer noch nicht mich richtig abzuholen. Ich könnte ja mit dem kaum vorhandenen Gameplay-Anspruch leben, aber dazu muss die Geschichte schon frühzeitig anziehen. Selbst die schwächsten Telltale-Spiele vermochten mich sofort zu packen, schwache Optik hin, QTEs her.

Ich hoffe dass das Spiel bzw. die Story bald besser werden, den Einstieg hat Daedalic auf jeden Fall vergeigt. Einziger Lichtblick: Der Richard-Sprecher. Ich meine in ihm Christian Stark herauszuhören, und den liebe ich seit seinem Brian Basco ("Runaway").

Edit:
Ein Hoch auf mein geschultes Ohr, er ist es tatsächlich.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Februar 2019)

*Quantum Break*

Wirklich originell und mal ein Spiel was sich nur auf seine Handlung konzentriert und nicht durch anderen Kram ablenken möchte. Auch die Live-Action-Serie, die eher mehr Hintergrundinformation liefert, ist sehr kurzweilig umgesetzt.
Generell waren die Kämpfe mit den Zeitkräften recht fesch inszeniert, hatte was sich durch in der Zeit festhängende Gegner zu bewegen. Bei den Gegnern hätte aber mehr Abwechslung gut getan, ein paar mehr Kniffe als total gepanzerte und nur am Rücken 
verwundbare Soldaten wären bestimmt drin gewesen. Abseits der Kampfeinlagen ging es dann ausgesprochen ruhig zu, dies hat einem jedoch nette Atempausen verschafft und man konnte sich immer ein wenig in der Umgebung umschauen. 
Die Handlung um Zeit und dessen Ende war durchaus interessant, ließ am Ende aber einige Fragen offen. 
Dennoch einen weiteren Teil würde ich begrüßen, allein weil es mich brennend interessieren würde, wie denn das Unvermeidbare geändert werden könnte und welche Konsequenz diese Entscheidung nach sich zieht.

Da scheint aber ein Alan Wake 2 wahrscheinlicher, von dem ich aber nicht abgeneigt wäre.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Februar 2019)

Hab mir jetzt mal Assassin's Creed: Odyssey angesehen, das macht schon Laune. Muss mich aber erst an das doch deutlich andere Gameplay zu den Vorgängern gewöhnen (muss dazu sagen, dass ich Origin auch noch nicht gespielt habe)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rBvy8j5tKDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Februar 2019)

Ich bin heute mit *Rainswept* fertig geworden, dass ich mir vor knapp einer Woche ohne Vorwissen über das Spiel ganz spontan gekauft habe, weil mir die Screenshots und die Beschreibung gefallen haben.

Kleines (wie immer bei mir vermutlich sehr subjektives Review):

Als ich mir das Spiel gekauft und angefangen habe, hab ich ein einfaches Point & Click Adventure erwartet, in dem man nüchtern den Mord an Chris und Diane, einem jungen Paar in der US Kleinstadt Pineview, aufklärt, indem man Hinweise sammelt und sich mit Zeugen unterhält. Zu Anfang scheint das Spiel auch größtenteils so abzulaufen, aber hinter der Fassade des Mordfalls gibt es so viele kleine Geschichten, dass spätestens nach dem ersten Drittel des Spiels weit mehr im Fokus steht, als nüchternes Kombinieren von Fakten. In dem Spiel geht es um die Menschen in der Stadt, Ermittler, Zeugen, Verdächtige und die Opfer, von denen im Grunde jeder seine eigenen Sorgen, Erlebnisse und Geheimnisse hat, die man nach und nach auf unterschiedliche Arten erfährt. 

Die Dialoge des Spiels sind dabei aus meiner Sicht unglaublich gut geschrieben. Nicht komplex, nicht theatralisch, nicht überdramatisch, sondern vor allem sehr realistisch aber gleichzeitig oft auch sehr emotional. Die Geschichte konnte mich einfach mitreißen und die einfache, aber aus meiner Sicht sehr atmosphärische Grafik, gepaart mit der tollen Musik (der gleiche Typ, der u. a. auch den Soundtrack für Downfall und The Cat Lady gemacht hat) erschafft dabei ein unglaublich dichtes, atmosphärisches Gesamtbild, dass ich so von einem kleinen Indie Adventure, von dem ich vorher nie gehört habe und das wohl auch das erste Werk des Entwicklers ist, nie erwartet hätte. Am ehesten würde ich es noch mit Night in the Woods vergleichen, allerdings sind die Protagonisten in Rainswept menschlich und erwachsener, als Mae, Bea, Greg und Angus in Night in the Woods.

Spielerisch ist Rainswept sehr minimalistisch gehalten. Man bekommt keine Rätsel, muss nicht wirklich Hinweise kombinieren, Entscheidungen treffen oder sich gar geschickt anstellen. Das Spiel ist eine interaktive Geschichte und will auch nicht mehr sein. Allgemein stehe ich zwar auf rätsellastige Point & Click Adventures a la Lucas Arts, Daedalic & Co., aber Rainswept fokussiert sich insgesamt so sehr auf die unglaublich guten Dialoge und die Geschichte, dass komplexe Rätsel eigentlich nur den Lauf der Geschichte unnötig verzögern würden. Nach 6 Stunden war das Spiel dann auch schon vorbei. Nicht besonders lang, aber ich hatte auch zu keiner Zeit das Gefühl, da würde man irgendwie die Spielzeit strecken wollen. Gleichzeitig kam ich mir aber auch nie gehetzt vor. Der Entwickler wusste anscheinend ganz genau, was er hier tat.

Nachdem ich jetzt so lang geschwärmt habe: Ein paar Schwächen hat das Spiel dennoch, die hauptsächlich in Form von kleinen Bugs daherkommen: Gelegentlich fielen Hintergrundgeräusche und Musik aus, in einem Fall steckte ich mit meinen Charakter fest und konnte mich nicht mehr bewegen. Da man aber mehrere Speicherstände anlegen und jederzeit speichern und laden konnte, war das letztendlich auch kein großes Problem. Auch bringt der Entwickler derzeit beinahe täglich kleines Fixes raus, so dass das Spiel schon in Kürze eigentlich völlig bugfrei sein dürfte. Die Steuerung ist eine Mischung aus Maus und Tastatur, die an sich ganz gut funktioniert, reine Maussteuerung soll aber wohl per Patch nachgeliefert werden. Controller werden meines Wissens nach nicht offiziell unterstützt. Außerdem gab es ein paar wenige Szenen, wo die Dialoge automatisch abliefen und wo ich nicht ganz mit dem Lesen hinterherkam. Das kam aber extrem selten vor.

Womit ich beim letzten Punkt wäre, der für manche evtl. ein Schwachpunkt sein könnte, für mich aber völlig ok: Das Spiel verzichtet komplett auf Sprachausgabe. Mit guten Sprechern hätte das Spiel atmosphärisch evtl. noch ein wenig mehr rausholen können, aber in diesem Fall würde ich sagen: Bei der Qualität der Dialoge würden Sprecher, die "nur" durchschnittlich sind, dem Spiel eher schaden, als alles andere. Da müsste schon eine Vertonung von der Qualität von Rockstar Games, Dontnod oder Telltale her, um die Dialoge angemessen zu vertonen. Da das jedoch sicher nicht billig wäre und für einen kleinen Entwickler bei seinem ersten Projekt wohl kaum bezahlbar, sind die geschriebenen Dialoge aus meiner Sicht völlig in Ordnung und eigentlich das Beste, was der Entwickler aus seinen begrenzten Möglichkeiten machen konnte.

Fazit: Für mich ist Rainswept der erste Überraschungshit dieses Jahres. Ob sich das Spiel langfristig für mich zwischen atmosphärischen und dialoglastigen Adventure/Storyspielen wie Kentucky Route Zero, Night in the Woods, Life is Strange, Fran Bow oder der Blackwell Reihe von Wadjet Eye Games einordnen kann, weiß ich wohl erst, wenn ich in ein paar Monaten nochmal auf das Spiel zurückblicke, aber ich bin da ganz optimistisch.

*edit* Und fast hätte ich es vergessen: Bei vielen Spielen ist man zum Schluss enttäuscht, hätte sich noch ein paar weitere Antworten gewünscht oder die gegebenen Antworten befriedigen einen nicht wirklich. Rainswept ist nicht so ein Fall. Das ganze Spiel ist unglaublich rund gestaltet, es werden alle Fragen beantwortet und alles endet auf eine Weise, die keinen Wunsch mehr frei lassen. Ein sehr gelungenes Ende.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Februar 2019)

Wieder ein paar Stunden Assassin's Creed: Odyssey und langsam fängt die Nadel wieder an zu sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach über 5 Stunden hab ich jetzt grad den Prolog abgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ist das bitte für ein Umfangsmonster? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJJKTLzyynI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Februar 2019)

Spontankauf, nachdem ich es bei Steam entdeckt und ein paar Meinungen gelesen habe: *Eastshade*, das vor wenigen Tagen erschienen ist.

Gespielt habe ich's noch nicht, es lädt noch runter. Aber von dem, was ich bisher gelesen und gesehen habe, ist es ein immersives Erkundungsspiel mit schöner Grafik, in dem man durch die Welt reist, sich mit den Bewohnern unterhält, Aufträge erfüllt, Landschaftsbilder malt usw., und das alle mit sehr schöner Grafik und einer tollen Atmosphäre. Spielzeit angeblich 10 bis 15 Stunden, wenn man sich auf's Durchzocken konzentriert, mehr, wenn man alles entdecken will. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Bei mir wird es sicher mehr werden.

Zur Story und zur Spielwelt hab ich bisher, um mich nicht selbst zu spoilern, nichts gelesen, daher bin ich sehr gespannt, was dabei auf mich zukommt. Langsames Gameplay, tolle Atmosphäre und viel zu entdecken ... wenn das Spiel hält, was es verspricht, es ist genau das, was ich gerade suche.

Ich verlinke mal den Trailer, den ich bis auf die erste Szene selbst übrigens noch nicht gesehen habe (ich lasse mich gern überraschen, vor allem bei Blindkäufen):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2fBhVvHGqV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Da mich mein letzter Spontankauf (Rainswept) ziemlich begeistert hat, hoffe ich, dass dieses Spiel für mich keine Enttäuschung wird.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Februar 2019)

Eastshade steht seit gestern auf meiner Wunschliste. Sieht sehr schön und interessant aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Februar 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Eastshade steht seit gestern auf meiner Wunschliste. Sieht sehr schön und interessant aus.



Erster Eindruck (ca. 2 Stunden) ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut. Gibt ein paar Probleme mit der Performance und ein wenig Inputlag, aber da man nicht schnell zielen muss wie in nem Shooter kann ich damit auf jeden Fall leben. Vom Artdesign her ist es aber wirklich schön gemacht, Musik, Sound und die Sprecher sind auch gut. Alles technisch kein Triple-A Niveau, aber ein schönes Open World Indie Adventure bisher.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Februar 2019)

Hab’s mir gestern noch gekauft.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Februar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wieder ein paar Stunden Assassin's Creed: Odyssey und langsam fängt die Nadel wieder an zu sitzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na, du wirst dich noch wundern.  

Ich bin grad dabei, wieder mal Dark Souls 3 zu zocken. Als quasi Vorbereitung zu Sekiro.


----------



## golani79 (16. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Na, du wirst dich noch wundern.
> 
> Ich bin grad dabei, wieder mal Dark Souls 3 zu zocken. Als quasi Vorbereitung zu Sekiro.



Auf Sekiro freu ich mich schon sehr!

Hab aber immer noch nicht den DLC von DS3 und Bloodborne durch.

Momentan zocke ich aber Resi 2 und AC Origins.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Februar 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Auf Sekiro freu ich mich schon sehr!
> 
> Hab aber immer noch nicht den DLC von DS3 und Bloodborne durch.
> 
> Momentan zocke ich aber Resi 2 und AC Origins.



An Bloodborne hänge ich übrigens auch parallel. Bin da grad im Old Hunters-DLC. Geiles Stück Software, aber hart wie n Hammerkopf.  Solltest die beiden DLCs zu Dark Souls 3 echt zocken. Insbesondere der The Ringed City-DLC ist einer der besten DLCs, die ich jemals gespielt habe und übertrifft bisweilen sogar noch das eh schon sehr gute Hauptspiel.


----------



## golani79 (16. Februar 2019)

Bin momentan bei Ashes of Ariandel und in Bloodborne bin ich schon recht weit im DLC (im Fischerdorf - weiß aber nicht, wie weit du bist und möchte nichts spoilern).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Februar 2019)

Nach weniger als 10 Stunden bin ich mit* State of Mind *bereits durch.

Fazit:
Daedalic hat mich enttäuscht. Sehr sogar. Das Spiel hatte mir noch vor seinem Release zum einem wegen seines eigenwilligen Looks, zum anderen wegen der vielversprechenden Story-Idee interessiert. Im Nachhinein bin ich doch froh es nicht normal gekauft, sondern es als PCG-Beilage erhalten zu haben, sonst hätte ich mir doch sehr geärgert.
Die Optik ist ja soweit okay, aber der Inhalt könnte magerer nicht sein. Der Rätsel-Part war einfach lächerlich und einem Werk des Hause Daedalic nicht würdig, mehr als Minispiel-Charakter hatte dieser nicht. Im Grunde führt es meist nur darauf hinaus irgendwas Interaktiv-Scheinendes zu benutzen oder jemanden anzuquatschen, der Rest läuft mehr oder weniger automatisch ab. Dialog-Entscheidungen haben Null Konsequenzen, und das Ende hat auch nur eine "Entweder oder"-Wahl bereitgelegt. Dass man im gesamten Spiel 5 unterschiedliche Figuren steuert hat außer nem Perspektiven-Wechsel sonst keine Besonderheiten zu bieten. Alles Vorgabe nach Drehbuch.

Und was die Handlung angeht... Sie krankt an unnahbaren Hauptcharakteren, selbst wenn ich mir große Mühe geben würde könnte ich nicht sagen dass Haupt-Protagonist Richard Nolan ausreichend sympathisch war. Ich hatte noch leichte Hoffnung dass das Spiel diesbezüglich noch das Ruder rumreisst als ca. ab der Spielmitte ein weiterer Schlüsselcharakter - 



Spoiler



Nolan's Affäre Lydia


 - spielbar wird und man einen informativen und wichtigen Sprung in die Story-Vergangenheit macht, doch dieser Moment war leider zu schnell vorbei. Der Rest war im Grunde genommen eine wilde Plot-Verwurstung aus "Matrix", "I, Robot", "Vanilla Sky"  und "Surrogates", wobei keiner der einzelnen Stränge erzählerisch sinnvoll zuende geführt wurde.

Als Adventure kaum Futter zum Knobeln, als Graphic Novel nahezu Null Entscheidungsfreiheit mit Folgen. So ziemlich das Schwächste was die Hamburger Entwickler seinen treuen Anhängern da auftischt, der PCG-Wertung von 82% (oder nunmehr 8/10) kann ich mich so gar nicht anschließen. Daedalic sollte besser auf ihre alten Stärken und zurück zu klassischen Adventures besinnen. *State of Mind *und spielerisch ähnlich von denen fabrizierte FDH-Abenteuer der letzten Jahre haben aus meiner Sicht keine große Zukunft.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Februar 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Daedalic sollte besser auf ihre alten Stärken und zurück zu klassischen Adventures besinnen. *State of Mind *und spielerisch ähnlich von denen fabrizierte FDH-Abenteuer der letzten Jahre haben aus meiner Sicht keine große Zukunft.



Zu State of Mind kann ich nicht viel sagen. Sieht für mich an sich interessant aus, hatte evtl. auch vor es irgendwann mal zu spielen. Aber diese generelle Enttäuschung was Daedalic und deren Richtung angeht kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Ich mag reine Storyadventures wie Life is Strange, Night in the Woods oder zuletzt Rainswept, aber von Daedalic erwarte ich einfach was anderes. Die hatten früher mit ihrer Edna-Reihe, der Deponia-Reihe und einigen anderen Spielen einen ganz anderen Fokus und eben diese Art Spiele von denen fehlt mir. Der Humor, die abgedrehten Rätsel und Storywendungen, die cleveren Dialoge, die Poki geschrieben hat. Davon ist irgendwie nichts mehr übrig und das finde ich echt schade. Ich hoffe sehr, dass Daedalic irgendwann nochmal zu alten Stärken zurückfindet und zumindest alle zwei oder drei Jahre mal ein Spiel dieser Art auf den Markt bringt. Muss ja filmartig inszeniert sein, so dass die Produktionskosten explodieren. Wichtig ist, dass die endlich mal wieder kreativ werden und den Spielern auch fordern.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Februar 2019)

Far Cry: New Dawn

wer will kann ja zuschauen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zfNgHnDNSTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Februar 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Zu State of Mind kann ich nicht viel sagen. Sieht für mich an sich interessant aus, hatte evtl. auch vor es irgendwann mal zu spielen. Aber diese generelle Enttäuschung was Daedalic und deren Richtung angeht kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Ich mag reine Storyadventures wie Life is Strange, Night in the Woods oder zuletzt Rainswept, aber von Daedalic erwarte ich einfach was anderes. Die hatten früher mit ihrer Edna-Reihe, der Deponia-Reihe und einigen anderen Spielen einen ganz anderen Fokus und eben diese Art Spiele von denen fehlt mir. Der Humor, die abgedrehten Rätsel und Storywendungen, die cleveren Dialoge, die Poki geschrieben hat. Davon ist irgendwie nichts mehr übrig und das finde ich echt schade. Ich hoffe sehr, dass Daedalic irgendwann nochmal zu alten Stärken zurückfindet und zumindest alle zwei oder drei Jahre mal ein Spiel dieser Art auf den Markt bringt. Muss ja filmartig inszeniert sein, so dass die Produktionskosten explodieren. Wichtig ist, dass die endlich mal wieder kreativ werden und den Spielern auch fordern.


Ich könnte mit dem reduzieren Gameplay durchaus leben wenn die Geschichte entsprechend ziehen würde, nur tut sie es leider nicht. Da tut es mir doppelt weh dass Telltale nicht mehr ist, denn auch wenn man bei deren Spielen das Gameplay suchen musste, ihre Stories haben in der Regel mehr als ausreichend gefesselt. Hat mich eine Story am Haken kann ich über andere Macken gern hinweg sehen. Das gelingt mir bei "State of Mind" leider überhaupt nicht.
Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Februar 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bin momentan bei Ashes of Ariandel und in Bloodborne bin ich schon recht weit im DLC (im Fischerdorf - weiß aber nicht, wie weit du bist und möchte nichts spoilern).



Spoilern kannst du ruhig. Ich bin immerhin im NG++  Und hab den DLC schonmal durch gehabt. 


Allerdings hab ich Bloodborne und DS3 mal liegen gelassen und mir Pathfinder: Kingmaker zugelegt. Am Anfang sah das Spiel aufgrund der Optik irgendwie nicht so recht interessant aus. Irgendwie generisch, vom Stil her, wie n Browser Game. Aber nun, da ich es spiele, bin ich voll drin.  

Die Dialoge sind zwar teilweise etwas platt und klischeebehaftet, aber grundsätzlich sind die Begleiter auch allesamt sehr interessant, glaubwürdig und oft auch witzig. 
Nur kann ich den Beginn der Story nicht ganz nachvollziehen: 


Spoiler



Wenn man die Burg vor den Assassinen rettet und sich dann vor der Fürstin rechtfertigen muss. Egal, wie man sich entscheidet, letztlich endet es damit, dass man ohnehin los zieht und dieser blöde Gnom die zweite Gruppe leitet. Obwohl BEIDE verdächtig sind, werden Hauptfigur und der Gnom einfach mal los geschickt, mit Aussicht auf die Baronie. Als Fürstin hätte ich doch erstmal beide ein gekerkert und vernommen und nicht los geschickt und einen ganzen Landstrich versprochen. 



Bin zwar noch ziemlich am Anfang, aber das Spiel macht trotz allem sehr viel Spaß und spielerisch ist es echt gut. Es erreicht halt nur nicht ganz die Klasse anderer RPGs in dem Bereich, wie etwa PoE oder Divinity: OS 1 und 2, was die Interaktion mit den Begleitern usw. angeht. Aber ich fühle mich trotzdem schon jetzt besser unterhalten, als es bei Pillars of Eternity 2 der Fall war. Was schade ist, da PoE2 ja trotzdem irgendwie gut ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2019)

Um meine Pile of Shame wieder etwas zügiger abzuarbeiten und mich vorerst nicht wieder an Zeitfresser a la *XCOM* o.ä. zu binden, kommen momentan wieder Titel mit überschaubarem Spielumfang dran. *State of Mind* war bereits ein Anfang, nun folgt das *Life is strange*-Prequel *Before the Storm*.

Zuerst kam natürlich die Bonus-Episode "Lebewohl" dran, und die ist einfach toll, auch wenn die mit etwa einer Stunde recht schnell abgehakt ist. Ich liebe Max' grüblerische Art, und es macht mich schon sehr melancholisch dass sie in den Haupt-Episoden nur noch eine Notiz in Chloes Tagebuch bleibt. Durchgehend sehr rührend, die beiden im ganz zarten Alter zu sehen. Und das Ende... Kommt als Kenner von LiS absolut nicht überraschend, der Dicke Kloß saß trotzdem. 

Anschließend hab ich Episode 1 ("Erwacht") begonnen, bin allerdings noch nicht sehr weit gekommen. Trotz Wechsel von der Unreal3- zur Unity-Engine sehr vertraute Optik, gefühlt jedoch etwas schlechter als das ältere LiS. Wo Dontnod früher per Unschärfe-Ränder im Bild wohl etwas zu kaschieren versuchte, werden hier die Grafik-Schwächen leider noch viel offensichtlicher. Sehr viele verwaschene Texturen, nach wie vor recht eingeschränkte Figuren-Mimik, starkes Banding... Und für meinen Geschmack viel weniger stimmungsvolle Beleuchtung (siehe Chloes Zimmer hier, siehe selbiges in LiS). Der Engine-Wechsel hat auf mich nicht den Eindruck gemacht dass sich irgendwas verbessert hätte. Aber gut, dafür machen die O-Ton-Sprecher mal wieder einen hervorragenden Job, und das Menu-Theme ist auch nicht übel.

Was vor 4 Jahren Max Schnappschüsse waren sind hier nun Chloes Graffitis. Werde wohl nie verstehen warum sich Dontnod mit diesem sinnfreien Feature unnötig Arbeit macht, es macht spielerisch Null Sinn und hat auch für die Handlung kaum Relevanz. Und wie ich sehe wird man auch bei LiS nicht davon lassen. Developers are strange ...

Ich werde sehen ob die Story was taugt oder ob sie sich gar mit LiS 1 messen kann. Zweifel bleiben, weil es nunmal ein Prequel ist und der Entscheidungsfreiheit hier wegen der feststehenden Ereignisse des zeitlich später stattfindenden Vorgängers gewisse Grenzen gesetzt sind.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (20. Februar 2019)

Bin mal wieder ein wenig an *Dragon's Dogma*.

Nicht ganz einfach, aber ich denke, dass ich jetzt langsam den Bogen raus habe.
Das Vasallensystem finde ich einfach ziemlich innovativ und es macht mir Spass, nach jedem Levelaufstieg, mir die neuen anzuschauen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Februar 2019)

Aktuell neben ME 1 ein kleines vermutlich relativ kurzes Indie-Adventure. What remains to Edith Finch. 
Man kehrt nach Jahren in sein Familienhaus zurück und „klärt“ anhand von Fundstücken die Geschichten und Schicksale in seiner Familie und schlüpft auch in deren Rollen. Ein atmosphärisches Adventure. Mal was anderes


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Februar 2019)

Trials Rising - Beta





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nrF8306AsVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



die schweren Strecken sind geisteskrank, nix für Ungut


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2019)

Foundations, netter EA-Titel in der Alpha-Phase. Eine Mischung aus Siedler & Anno, aber mehr Siedler. Ange ... höhöh ... siedelt ... im Mittelalter übernimmt man die Gründung eines Dorfes und muss dafür sorgen, dieses weiter und weiter zu entwickeln. Macht auf den ersten Blick wirklich einen tollen Eindruck, ich bin sehr gespannt in welche Richtung sich das Spiel entwickelt. Potential hat es auf jeden Fall. 

https://steamcommunity.com/app/690830


----------



## Zybba (21. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ange ... höhöh ... siedelt ...


----------



## MichaelG (21. Februar 2019)

Heute den Technical Test 2 von The Division 2. Mist, die Nadel sitzt wieder. Bin total angefixt.


----------



## Zybba (21. Februar 2019)

Ich hab die Beta getestet und warte jetzt lieber auf die finale Version.
Wobei es ja auch Leute geben muss, die am Technical Test teilnehmen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2019)

*Life is strange: Before the Storm (Episode 1 "Erwacht")*

Guter Anfang, Hänger in der Mitte, starker Abschluss. Spannung? Fehlanzeige. Die Nebenfiguren bei der Blackwell Academy? Ein Paar bekannte Gesichter, ein Paar Neue, etwas oberflächliche Dialoge mit denen. Seine besten Momente hat die Episode hauptsächlich wenn Chloe mit Ihrer Mutter nebst David, mit Rachel oder mit sich selbst zu kämpfen hat. DANN geht die Emo-Kurve steil nach oben. 

Insgesamt eine gute, wenn auch nicht überragende Start-Episode. Ein Highlight hatte sie aber:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Februar 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein Highlight hatte sie aber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das dein Highlight war, hast du Monster nicht mit der besten neuen Figur (Steph) gequatscht und ne Runde DnD gespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn das dein Highlight war, hast du Monster nicht mit der besten neuen Figur (Steph) gequatscht und ne Runde DnD gespielt.


Oh Doch. Erstere war ein netter Nerd, letzteres ganz amüsant... Habs aber nicht lange durchgehalten. Liegt wohl an meiner *hust* Rollenbrettspiel-Allergie. 
Muss aber im Nachhinein die Zugfahrt mit Rachel hervorheben inklusive dem Wahrheit-Lüge-Spiel. Hatte mit die besten Charakter-Momente.


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Heute den Technical Test 2 von The Division 2. Mist, die Nadel sitzt wieder. Bin total angefixt.


Weiß man mittlerweile eigentlich schon näheres, was im Jahrespass enthalten sein soll?

Story DLC wird ja kostenlos sein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Februar 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Weiß man mittlerweile eigentlich schon näheres, was im Jahrespass enthalten sein soll?



Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, bekommt man mit dem Jahrespass nur eine Woche früher Zugang zu den DLCs.
Bin mir aber nicht hundertprozentig sicher.


----------



## golani79 (22. Februar 2019)

Hm .. das wäre aber nicht so prickelnd.

Kostet ja auch nicht gerade wenig. 
Mal sehen, wann bzw ob noch genauere Infos kommen.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2019)

Leider noch nicht. Hoffe ja, daß der Content auch für SP-Gamer etwas bietet. Nicht so wie bei TD 1.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Februar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nicht so wie bei TD 1.



Mit Ausnahme der Incoursions ist in TD1 alles Solo machbar.
Selbst die Legendary Missions kann man, richtige Skillung, Ausrüstung und persönliche Fähigkeiten vorausgesetzt, alleine meistern.
Sonst hätte ich wohl kaum an die 300 Stunden in dem Spiel verbracht.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2019)

Das ja aber keine SP-Erweiterung in dem Sinne. Sprich Story o.ä.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2019)

*Life is strange: Before the Storm (Episode 2 "Schöne neue Welt")*

Gefühlt schwächer als die erste Episode. Wenn Chloe und Rachel zusammen agieren, dann hat es was. Zu sehen wie sie mehr als nur gedanklich durchbrennen wollen. 
Alles andere drumherum aber ist irgendwie nur ablenkender Ballast.


Spoiler



Chloes Träume von ihrem verstorbenen Dad führen zu nichts. Nicht mehr als die Trauer, Wut und Verzweiflung die sie längst im Gespräch mit Rachel oder im Streit mit Muttern nebst David raus lässt.
Dann die ganzen Nebenfiguren... Im Besonderen: Eine gar nicht so selbstsicher scheinende Victoria Chase? Gleiches bei Nathan Prescott? Who cares? Beides sind Arschlöcher, das weiss man längst aus LiS. Der Versuch hier beide etwas "sympathischer" erscheinen zulassen fühlt sich hier sowas von falsch an...


Emotional weiss die zweite Episode wieder einmal zu berühren, keine Frage. Aber schon jetzt, noch bevor ich die finale Episode gespielt hab, steht für mich fest dass "Before the Storm" das Niveau von LiS in der Summe nicht erreicht. Max' Abenteuer lebte von dem Wechsel aus Gefühl, Spannung, Mystery, vielen superb ausgearbeiteten Figuren jenseits der Hauptcharaktere und kraftvollen Szenen (ich denke beispielsweise nur an jene Episode mit Chloes Querschnittslähmung in der alternativen Realität... oder wo Max' Korrekturen das ganze Realitätsgefüge ins Chaos zu stürzen droht). BtS besitzt von alledem nur das Erste.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. Februar 2019)

*Division*

Nach 5 Stunden hab ich zwar noch nicht viel erlebt, habe irgendwie immer nur Nebenmissionen gemacht, bis ich herausgefunden habe, dass man in der Handlung auch vorankommt, wenn man auch mal das richtige Icon erwischt. 
Aber vom Gameplay her ist das Spiel echt klasse, sehr motivierend und überaus spaßig. Um da ein paar Stündchen mit zu verbringen und ein wenig der Haupthandlung zu folgen ist das Spiel gar nicht verkehrt.

Und ein wenig *Rise of Industry*, nach hinzugekommener Umweltverschmutzung und auch der Möglichkeit den Verkehr in kleinen Punkten zu beeinflussen, was die Straßenplanung nun immens wichtiger macht, um einen ordentlichen Warenfluss zu gewährleisten. Nähert man sich immer mehr der finalen Veröffentlichung.
Für den Aufbau größerer Produktionsketten und die Regulierung von Warentransporten hat man hier aber dennoch ein passables Spiel, sofern man sich mit dem eher minimalistischen Grafikstil anfreunden kann.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Februar 2019)

So, *Eastshade* ist durch ... leider. Hab letztendlich fast 20 Stunden gebraucht, kam mir aber eher vor wie 10 Stunden. Für mich kam das Spiel quasi aus dem Nichts, hab's bei ner Zufallssuche bei Steam entdeckt, auch wenn die Entwicklung wohl schon seit einigen Jahren bekannt war.

Ohne jetzt nochmal zu sehr ins Detail zu gehen: Man reist auf eine Insel mit der Aufgabe einige Bilder von bestimmten Orten auf der Insel zu malen. Die Insel ist zwar nicht riesig, aber groß genug, um über die gesamte Spielzeit immer wieder irgendwo etwas Neues zu entdecken. Man lernt die Bewohner kennen, erledigt viele Quests, einige Rätsel, malt Landschaftbilder, bastelt nützliche Hilfsmittel und genießt einfach die schöne Atmosphäre. Auch einige Fahrzeuge, die neue Orte auf der Insel zugänglich machen, gibt es, aber aus Spoilergründen werde ich da mal nicht ins Detail gehen.

Für mich ist Eastshade einer der schönsten Indietitel der letzten Jahre. Quasi ein dicht bewachsenes Morrowind/Oblivion kombiniert mit der Atmosphäre von Myst und ner leicht märchenhaft angehauchten Fantasywelt. Schöne Grafik, schöne Dialoge und Quests, toller Soundtrack, gutes Voice Acting, eine interessant gestaltete Spielwelt, die sich im Spielverlauf nach und nach durch Erledigen von Quests oder das Kaufen und Herstellen von Gegenständen öffnet. Das Spiel war für mich wie ein kleiner virtueller Urlaub auf dem Bildschirm. Weder spielerisch, noch inhaltlich übermäßig fordernd, aber auch nie langweilig durch die abwechslungsreichen Landschaften, die schöne Architektur und die interessanten Aufgaben. Und es gibt keine Bedrohungen in dem Spiel. Man kann nicht sterben, sich nicht verletzen, es gibt keine Bösewichte oder Monster. Lediglich die Kälte in der Nacht ist zu Anfang ein Problem. Man erfriert aber nicht, sondern kehrt in dem Fall einfach automatisch in die zuletzt besuchte Taverne zurück, wo man die Nacht bis zum nächsten Morgen verbringen kann. Oder man macht sich ein Feuerchen, trinkt einen heißen Tee oder findet andere Wege mit der Kälte zurecht zu kommen.

Ein paar Schwächen gibt es dennoch: Die Engine in erster Linie. Ich schimpfe hier ja regelmäßig über Spiele mit der Unity Engine und in Eastshade ist die leider ähnlich problematisch. Das Spiel zieht scheinbar zufälligen Input aus den USB-Controllern, die ich angeschlossen habe (Joystick, Lenkrad, Pedale usw.), so dass ich sämtliche zusätzlichen Controller abschalten muss, damit das Spiel spielbar wird. Ansonsten dreht man sich auf der Stelle, die Menü werden durchgescrollt usw. ... es ist ne Katastrophe mit der Unity Engine. Aber wenn die ganzen USB-Geräte abgeschaltet bzw. abgezogen sind, dann funktioniert das Spiel einwandfrei. auch wenn es ein paar Probleme mit der Performance und in ganz wenigen Fällen mit der Beleuchtung in geschlossenen Innenräumen gibt. Die Unreal Engine wäre mir lieber gewesen. Aber abseits der Engine gibt es wirklich nicht viel an Eastshade zu meckern.

Achso, ein Shooter ist das Spiel übrigens doch in gewisser Weise ... ein Screenshooter. Ich hab gerade mal in meine Screenshotbibliothek geschaut und die erschreckende Zahl von 304 Screenshots gefunden. Ein paar werde ich evtl. nochmal aussuchen und später im Screenshot Thread posten.

Unter'm Strich ist Eastshade trotz der technischen Schwächen eines der schönsten Spiele, die ich so in den letzten Jahren gespielt habe. Und ich bin gerade echt ein bisschen traurig, dass das Spiel schon vorbei ist. Hat sich wirklich nicht nach 20 Stunden angefühlt.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Februar 2019)

Da ich meine neue AverMedia testen wollte und das auf einem System dass keine (anständige) Video-Capture Funktion an Bord hat, hab ich mal nen Ründchen Smash Ultimate auf der Switch wieder eingelegt.  





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMEGmQYWubg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



bin mit der Video-Quali recht zufrieden


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Februar 2019)

Hab heute wieder *Assassin's Creed Odyssey* gestartet, nach dem Patch wollte ich mir dann doch mal Teil 2 des DLCs antun, auch wenn ich schon weiß, was mich am Ende erwartet.



Spoiler



Dass Kassandra ein Baby bekommt, ist sicher nicht sonderlich elegant ins Spiel eingebunden. Aber was mich mehr nervt, ist generell die Tatsache, dass ich es mit dieser Lusche haben muss, die sich Darius' Sohn schimpft. Zwischen ihm und meiner Heldin gibt's null Charisma, der Typ ist langweilig wie ein Stück Brot. Wennn es schon eine heterosexuelle Beziehung sein muss (ich hab im Hauptspiel mit beiden Geschlechtern angebandelt, mit dem Arzt und der dunkelhäutigen Arenakämpferin auf der "Battle-Royale-Insel" als meine Favoriten), warum kann ich mir dann nicht wenigstens aussuchen, welcher Typ der Vater meines virtuellen Nachwuchs ist? Das ist so dämlich.


Spielerisch gesehen wird mir beim DLC endgültig bewusst, dass ich Odyssey mittlerweile zu lang gespielt habe. Die Missionen laufen halt doch immer nach dem gleichen Muster ab. Und weil ich inzwischen meine Lieblingsausrüstung habe, motiviert mich auch die Suche nach neuem Loot nicht mehr. Aber gut, was beschwer ich mich, habe jetzt 115 Stunden gespielt und bin Level 66. Teil 3 des DLCs wird auch noch gespielt, danach noch Atlantis und dann ist's wieder gut bis 2020 und dem Römer-AC


----------



## MrFob (27. Februar 2019)

Hab AC: Od seit Novmeber nicht mehr angefasst. Ich warte noch bis alle DLCs draussen sind, dann werden sie gespielt. Hoffe dass dann die Pause lang genug war, so dass das Gameplay wieder ein bisschen frisch wirkt. Bei Origins hatte ich alles am Stueck gespielt and das war dann doch ein bisschen viel auf einmal.


----------



## suggysug (27. Februar 2019)

Heute stand bei mir Nintendo im Fokus. 
Also hab ich mich auf ein 3 Stunden Mario Party mit Freunden und Freundin überreden lassen.
Warum gleich so negativ? Weil ich dieses drecks Spiel hasse und liebe zu gleich.
Denn man kennt Unglück erst wenn man Mario Party gespielt hat. (zumindest wenn man dort mein Pech hat)
Verschlimmert wird das Ganze von der Tatsache das Gustav Ganz persönlich meine Freundin beseelt - was mich zur Verzweiflung treibt.
Wie auch immer ging es mal wieder schlecht für mich aus und somit möchte ich Mario Party am liebsten in die Tonne treten...... 
....und trotzdem freue ich mich auf nächste mal....

Werd jetzt noch mit ein Paar Runden World of Final Fantasy Maxima auf der Switch denn Abend ausklinken.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (27. Februar 2019)

Aktuell ist es bei mir auch *Assassins Creed*, allerdings *Unity*. Etwas spät, aber dafür scheinbar gut nachgebessert. Das Spiel war ja ziemlich in der Kritik und läuft jetzt anstandslos.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2019)

So, die letzte Episode von *Life is strange: Before the Storm* hab ich nun auch hinter mir.

Tja... Für meinen Geschmack war der Abschluss "nur" ok, empfand diese Episode gar als die Schwächste von allen.



Spoiler



Dass im Krankenhaus fast alle überflüssigen Nebencharaktere natürlich auftauchen müssen damit auch deren belanglose Geschichten kurz und schmerzlos abgehakt werden war sowas von obvious… Aber den Vogel hat dann die Szene mit Elliot abgeschossen. Der war die ganze Zeit über die unscheinbarste und langweiligste Figur des ganzen Spiels... Und dann macht er diese Stalker-Nummer. Ich glaube kein Moment hat sich in BtS so unecht angefühlt wie dieser. 
Und das Finale in der abgebrannten Scheune... Zu abrupt und recht schwach. Von Sera hätte wesentlich mehr kommen müssen. Da rächt sich am Ende die Verkürzung auf 3 Episoden.


Fazit:
Insgesamt ist BtS zwar ein wirklich emotionales Teenie-Drama mit zwei wunderbaren Hauptfiguren... Aber mehr auch nicht. Die restlichen Charaktere wirken einfach nicht so gut ausgearbeitet wie im Original, dem Gameplay fehlt ein besonderes Feature wie Max' Griff in die Zeit (das Rede-Duell war dafür kein Ersatz... und wurde von Episode zu Episode sogar immer weniger eingesetzt), und gewisse Widersprüche finden sich auch (z.B. Dialogentscheidungen die es erlauben mit David auf gut zu versuchen... Das ist totaler Schwachsinn, ihr Hass auf ihn lässt bekanntlich auch in LiS kein Stück nach). Dafür ist der Indie-Soundtrack ein absoluter Stimmungs-Garant. Das Titel-Thema geht mir gar nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.
Mal schauen wenn LiS2 irgendwann mal komplett sein wird, vielleicht gelingt es diesem Spiel ja sich auf Augenhöhe mit Season 1 zu bewegen. Das Mädchen das durch die Zeit sprang bleibt im LiS-Universum weiterhin mein Favorit.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Februar 2019)

What Remains to Edith Finch ist nach 2 h durch. 2 Storys habe ich irgendwie verpaßt, Aber was ich gesehen hab hat mir teils einen Kloß im Hals verursacht. Ein wirklich gutes Adventure, aber stellenweise schwere Kost. Aber eine Spieleperle. Absolut empfehlenswert. Ein 2. Durchgang kommt mit Sicherheit in nicht allzu großer Ferne. Allein schon aus dem Grund weil ich wissen will wie es um die anderen beiden Charaktere bestellt ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Februar 2019)

Hab mal wieder (wie alle paar Monate mal) den *Euro Truck Simulator 2 *und den *American Truck Simulator* ausgepackt. Ein paar Mods installiert (dunklere und längere Nächte, schönere Beleuchtung, bessere Sounds und massig Trailer) und es macht irgendwie immer wieder Spaß. So ein simples Spiel, technisch gar nicht mal so gut umgesetzt, aber irgendwie hält es einen doch immer wieder für Stunden gefesselt. Vor allem Nachtfahrten, kombiniert mich entspannender Musik, machen mir aktuell ziemlich Spaß.




MichaelG schrieb:


> What Remains to Edith Finch ist nach 2 h durch. 2 Storys habe ich irgendwie verpaßt, *Aber was ich gesehen hab hat mir teils einen Kloß im Hals verursacht.* Ein wirklich gutes Adventure, aber stellenweise schwere Kost. Aber eine Spieleperle. Absolut empfehlenswert. Ein 2. Durchgang kommt mit Sicherheit in nicht allzu großer Ferne. Allein schon aus dem Grund weil ich wissen will wie es um die anderen beiden Charaktere bestellt ist.



Kann ich nachvollziehen. Das Ende hat mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich gefallen. Ansonsten ein wirklich schönes Spiel mit toller Architektur. Hat mir damals auch ne Menge Spaß gemacht alles zu erkunden. Nur dieses Ende ...


----------



## suggysug (28. Februar 2019)

Heute hab ich ein paar Stunden mit Forza verbracht und unteranderem mit meinen Honda NSX R dort:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anthem ist bis zum kommenden Lootpatch kurzweilig auf Eis danach werd ich mir das restliche Endgame noch fertig anschauen.

Auf der Switch hab ich parallel zu Final Fantasy World auch noch Fire Emblem Warriors angefangen. Liegt seit einem Jahr unangefangen rum, dies werd ich heute ändern und fix durchspielen - wobei dieser "Warriors"-Spielstil nicht ganz meins ist aber als Fan von Fire Emblem hat man mir das geschenkt ^^.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Februar 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Heute hab ich ein paar Stunden mit Forza verbracht und unteranderem mit meinen Honda NSX R dort:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr ... japanisches Design  Passt aber irgendwie zum Auto. Nur die Lufthutze beim NSX R GT finde ich nicht so schön. Da sieht der normale NSX bzw. der NSX R schöner aus.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Februar 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder (wie alle paar Monate mal) den *Euro Truck Simulator 2 *und den *American Truck Simulator* ausgepackt. Ein paar Mods installiert (dunklere und längere Nächte, schönere Beleuchtung, bessere Sounds und massig Trailer) und es macht irgendwie immer wieder Spaß. So ein simples Spiel, technisch gar nicht mal so gut umgesetzt, aber irgendwie hält es einen doch immer wieder für Stunden gefesselt. Vor allem Nachtfahrten, kombiniert mich entspannender Musik, machen mir aktuell ziemlich Spaß.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht nur das Ende. Obwohl das der letzte Schlag in die Magengrube war.



Spoiler



Die Todesfälle der Kinder in der Familie generell. Z.B. der 1-jährige Gregory der in der Badewanne ertrinkt. Oder der 11 jährige Calvin der auf der Schaukel abstürzt und stirbt.


 Wer mir fehlt sind lt. Karte Odin, Sanay, Ingeborg, Kay und Sven. 5 Mann. Mehr als ich ursprünglich gedacht habe *eek*. Und halt 4 Steam-Errungenschaften. Ich muß auch noch herausbekommen wie ich auf den abgeschlossenen Dachboden komme.

Auf der anderen Seite ist What Remains to Edith Finch mit einem "unüblichen" Ende. Das muß man dem Spiel lassen.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Februar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nicht nur das Ende.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, die ...



Spoiler



... Todesfälle sind alle sehr tragisch und unnötig, auch wenn es bei mir schon ein Weilchen her ist und ich mich nicht mehr an jedes Detail erinnern kann. Hinterlässt alles bei all der Schönheit der Spielwelt trotzdem nen sehr bitteren Beigeschmack, finde ich.


----------



## suggysug (28. Februar 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sehr ... japanisches Design  Passt aber irgendwie zum Auto. Nur die Lufthutze beim NSX R GT finde ich nicht so schön. Da sieht der normale NSX bzw. der NSX R schöner aus.


Danke!
Selfmade Design, hab da noch einige davon (nicht nur japanische sondern auch Hotrods bzw Muscels, echte Rennwagendesigns oder Szenenautos usw.) mehr werde ich vielleicht zukünftig posten.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Februar 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Danke!
> Selfmade Design, hab da noch einige davon (nicht nur japanische sondern auch Hotrods bzw Muscels, echte Rennwagendesigns oder Szenenautos usw.) mehr werde die vielleicht zukünftig posten.



Das ist selbstgemacht? Sehr beeindruckend. Wäre ja evtl. was für den Screenshotthread. Ich hab selbst nur einige sehr einfache Lackierungen bzw. Folierungen selbst gemacht.


----------



## suggysug (28. Februar 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das ist selbstgemacht? Sehr beeindruckend. Wäre ja evtl. was für den Screenshotthread. Ich hab selbst nur einige sehr einfache Lackierungen bzw. Folierungen selbst gemacht.



Naja die Animefigur und 2-3 Folien sind geladen aber im Design angepasst hab ich's selber. Ich frag mich bis heute wie die ein oder anderen so reale (also fotorealistische Gesichter) Folien hinbekommen, sind die importiert?


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Februar 2019)

Vorhin meinen *7.000.* Gegner in Assassin's Creed: Odyssey umgelegt. Arme Sau.


----------



## golani79 (28. Februar 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Vorhin meinen *7.000.* Gegner in Assassin's Creed: Odyssey umgelegt. Arme Sau.


Auch nicht ärmer, als die anderen 6999


----------



## Zybba (1. März 2019)

Vielleicht sprach Peter auch von sich selbst.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. März 2019)

Ich kloppe jetzt auch wieder Leute in AC Odyssey um, nachdem ich mich mit Dragon Age Inquisition auf Teil 4 eingestimmt habe. 

Und was bemerke ich da? Brasidas aus Odyssey hat den selben Synchronsprecher wie Dorian aus Inquisition. So kommt dann alles zusammen. 

Odyssey ist schon wahnsinnig groß. Überall sind Markierungen für neue Nebenquests und damit meine ich die Goldenen, nicht diese generischen Zusatzaufgaben. 

Far Cry New Dawn muss wohl noch etwas warten. Außerdem ist mir in einer Szene in Odyssey, in welcher der Soundtrack ähnlich klang, wie in den Sümpfen in Witcher 3, eingefallen, dass ich Blood and Wine noch durchspielen muss. Ich brauche endlich Rente! 

Ach ja: Edith Finch wartet auch noch auf mich. ;-D


----------



## Neawoulf (2. März 2019)

Am Wochenende werden wieder die Rennsimulationen ausgepackt, in diesem Fall ganz speziell *Assetto Corsa*, *rFactor 2* und *Project CARS 2*. Warum ausgerechnet diese? Weil man da sowas fahren kann:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAooPmwR1m0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich liebe die Group C Ära! In Sachen LeMans Prototypen war es einfach die beste Zeit des Motorsports. Moderne LMP1 Prototypen mögen zwar schneller sein und auch mehr Leistung auf die Straße bringen, aber das machen die vergleichsweise leise und unspektakulär dank moderner Reifen, kleinerer Motoren mit Hybridtechnik und vier angetriebenen Rädern. Damals zu Gruppe C Zeiten gab es riesige Saugmotoren und Turbomotoren mit viel Lag (= man tritt auf's Gas, Ladedruck wird erst aufgebaut und die Leistung kommt verzögert, dafür dann aber sehr plötzlich), Heckantrieb, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen manuelle Getriebe und Geschwindigkeiten von nahezu 400 km/h. Und viel Lärm gab es auch.


*edit*

Und ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht *Assassins Creed Origins* kaufen soll, das gerade im Angebot ist. Problem dabei: Bock hätt ich drauf (vor allem auf's Setting), aber da wird sicher wieder so ein 100h+ Zeitfresser. Hm, muss ich nochmal ein wenig drüber meditieren. So mal grob gefragt an die, die beide gespielt haben: Welches ist besser, *Origins oder Odyssey*, vom Setting (finde beide interessant) unabhängig ?

*nochmal edit*

Entscheidung ist gefallen. Es ist, nachdem ich mich über beide noch ein wenig informiert habe, *Assassins Creed Origins *geworden


----------



## suggysug (3. März 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Am Wochenende werden wieder die Rennsimulationen ausgepackt, in diesem Fall ganz speziell *Assetto Corsa*, *rFactor 2* und *Project CARS 2*. Warum ausgerechnet diese? Weil man da sowas fahren kann:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich nachvollziehen, der C9 von Mercedes ist und bleibt mein Liebling unter den Rennwagen.
Allerdings brauch ich's nicht ganz so realistisch mit meinem Controller dafür hat mir Forza Motorsport 7 gereicht .
Wobei ich die Rennwagen in den späten 90gern auch super fand ala Mercedes CLK GTR, McLaren F1 GTR LM, Porsche 911 GT1 oder Lotus Elise GT1.
Hab die auch in Horizon 4 (natürlich nur die Straßenversionen) und passend designt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2019)

*Dragon's Dogma.*
Inzwischen Level 42. Und ich find das Game immer interessanter.
Ich probier grade ein wenig mit verschiedenen Laufbahnen. Das ermöglicht ganz coole Kombinationen.
Die Map habe ich so weit wie möglich erforscht und für die Storyquests eigentlich zu stark.
Trotzdem machts mir noch immer noch Spass, Chimäre, Oger und Zyklopen zu verhauen. Grade eben, weil ich neue Kampfskills habe.
Mein Char ist inzwischen ein Magischer Bogenschütze 

Und noch was gutes hat das Game: Meine Frau spielts ebenfalls


----------



## linktheminstrel (3. März 2019)

Ich spiele momentan the walking dead- the final season und Resodent Evil 2 (remake). 
Schon irgendwie schade, dass die Geschichte von Clem schon diesen Monat endet. Habe bis jetzt die ersten beiden Episoden gespielt und fand sie stark. 
Auch, dass die Episoden eine beachtliche Länge haben, fällt positiv auf.

Von Resident Evil 2 vin ich schlicht begeistert und gespannt, ob es irgendein Spiel dieses Jahr schafft, dieses Meisterwerk in Sachen persönliches GotY zu verdrängen. 

Zudem zocke ich immer wieder mal ne Partie Wargroove auf der Switch. Ist echt n gelungener Advance-Wars-Klon.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen, der C9 von Mercedes ist und bleibt mein Liebling unter den Rennwagen.
> Allerdings brauch ich's nicht ganz so realistisch mit meinem Controller dafür hat mir Forza Motorsport 7 gereicht .
> Wobei ich die Rennwagen in den späten 90gern auch super fand ala Mercedes CLK GTR, McLaren F1 GTR LM, Porsche 911 GT1 oder Lotus Elise GT1.
> Hab die auch in Horizon 4 (natürlich nur die Straßenversionen) und passend designt:
> ...



Ja, die GT1 Klasse (vor allem Mercedes, McLaren, Porsche und natürlich der Panoz GTR-1) war damals auch super. Der Gruppe C bis 1990 (Le Mans ohne Schikanen) konnten die aus meiner Sicht aber auch nicht ganz das Wasser reichen. GT1 war im Grunde auch keine reine Prototypenklasse mehr, sondern eine Mischung aus GT und Prototyp (zwar eigens für den Rennsport entwickelte Fahrzeuge, aber es musste ja auch eine gewisse Mindestzahl an Fahrzeugen mit Straßenzulassung gebaut werden), was der Klasse einen ganz anderen Charakter gab. Hatte natürlich den Vorteil, dass auf die Weise einige sehr coole Straßenfahrzeuge gebaut wurden, die es in der Form danach nie wieder gegeben hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2019)

Etwa 2,5 Stunden für *Just ignore them* gebraucht, einem klitzekleinem Clickpoint-Adventure im pixeligen JRPG-Look der 1990er. Nicht sonderlich schwer, sehr offensichtliche Rätsel und mit einer sehr konfusen Horror-Story. Würde eine Ein-Mann-Arbeit hinter dem Spiel vermuten, war aber mit nem Euro (im Steam-Sale!) aber vertretbar. Nochmal sowas "Billiges" in der Art muss es nicht nochmal sein.


----------



## Bonkic (4. März 2019)

*the talos principle* (ps4)

keine ahnung, weshalb ich das spiel so lange hab auf halde liegen lassen.
bislang war jedes rätsel mit ein bißchen nachdenken zu lösen. bin jetzt mit ägypten durch. ein paar bonus-sterne fehlen noch, werd ich aber nachholen. 
besonders gut gefällt mir, dass es zumindest hin und wieder auch verschiedene lösungswege gibt. 
absolut tolle knobelei, die sich keiner entgehen lassen sollte, der was mit dem genre anfangen kann, oder mal ein etwas entspannteres spielerlebnis haben möchte. btw wäre talos principle wohl auch ein guter kandidat für einen switch-port.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. März 2019)

Hab mich gerade die ersten 1 1/2 Stunden an *Tacoma* versucht. Puh. Ist auf seine eigene Art ein wenig... Anstrengend.

Im Groben erinnert mich das Setting und die Ausgangslage ein wenig an *Adr1ft*, doch obwohl beide dem Walking Simulator-Genre entstammen spielen die sich doch sehr unterschiedlich.
Bei *Adr1ft *fand ich es sehr spannend mehr über das Unglück auf der Raumstation zu erfahren, dabei selber einen Weg zurück nach Hause (Erde) zu finden und dabei einige Aufgaben zu erfüllen. Tacoma ist da doch ganz anders. Von Station zu Station wandern, eine Art Digitales Logbuch an jeder dafür angedachten Schnittstelle anschließen, und während die Datenübertragung sehr langsam vonstatten geht erkunde ich die Nebenräume und lausche den Gesprächen der Crew-Holograme. Wäre an sich auch okay, nur muss man die ganze Aufzeichnung mindestens 2x, wenn nicht gar viel öfter abspulen lassen weil sich die Holo-Gruppe zwischendurch gern splittet und man mal den einen, mal den anderen folgen muss um neue Information zu erhalten. Also latsche ich den Dialogführenden die meiste Zeit hinterher und höre einfach nur zu, in der Hoffnung was Wichtiges / Interessantes aufzuschnappen.

Mal schauen wie lange mich das zum Spielen hält, momentan wirkt alles auf mich einen Tick ZU passiv.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2019)

Zuletzt gespielt: Bei *FIFA 19* den Storymodus durch und bei *Resident Evil 2 Remake* die Leon-Kampagne fertig. Jetzt kommt da noch die andere dran.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2019)

Tz... 2 Stunden, und damit war *Tacoma* auch schon zuende. Und wirklich gut unterhalten hab ich mich dabei nicht gefühlt. Unter allen Walking-Simulatoren der wohl ereignisloseste und spannungsärmste seiner Art. Die Story war im Ansatz zwar nicht schlecht, aber ich muss mich glatt wiederholen:
Das vom Setting und Inhalt her recht ähnliche *Adr1ft* hat im Vergleich hierzu vieles weitaus besser gemacht.

Naja, wieder ein Schnell-Titel abgehakt. Nun widme ich mich wieder einem Spiel der Bauklötzchen-Reihe mit tolkienschem Coleur: *Lego The Hobbit.* Da ich genau weiß was mich da erwartet kann ich da enttäuscht werden. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (8. März 2019)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja Assassins Creed Origins spielen, aber das hab ich innerhalb von 2 Stunden irgendwie nicht richtig zum Laufen gebracht und hab das Ding dann zurückgegeben (kommt bei mir echt selten vor). Wie auch immer: Irgendwie hatte ich trotzdem Lust auf Schleichen und Erkunden und hab mal meinen Pile of Shame durchwühlt und bin dabei auf* Thief (2014) *gestoßen, dass ich irgendwann mal für nen Appel und 'n Ei in nem Steamsale gekauft hab und nie richtig angefangen habe.

Man hat viel Schlechtes über das Spiel gelesen und einiges trifft zu. Thief 4 oder 2014 oder wie man es auch immer nennen will, hat nicht viel mit dem Original zutun. Aber überraschenderweise hab ich dann festgestellt (bisher knapp 2 Stunden gespielt), dass es, wenn man es als eigenständiges Spiel für sich sieht, ein erstaunlich gutes und sehr atmosphärisches Schleichspiel ist. Viele Spielhilfen lassen sich aus ausschalten (ich brauch keine Navigationmarken, Minimap und den ganzen Kram) und ab nach dem sehr linearen Prolog mit einem äußerst nervigen NPC-Begleiter kann man sich ziemlich frei in den (nicht allzu großen, aber auch nicht zu linearen) Stadtteilen bewegen, kleine Nebenaufträge erfüllen, eigenständig in Wohnungen und Geschäfte einbrechen, über die Dächer schleichen usw.

Kurz: Das Thief 2014 füttert meinen Erkundungs- und Entdeckungstrieb bisher sehr gut. Spielerisch ist es zwar ne Ecke seichter, als zumindest Thief 1 & 2 (kleinere Levels, weniger bzw. gescriptetere Bewegungsfreiheit), aber es macht dennoch Spaß, auch wenn ich persönlich Dishonored 1 & 2 aufgrund der Story und des Leveldesigns für deutlich besser halte. Wie auch immer: Ich bin aktuell noch ziemlich am Anfang (im Turm angekommen und danach ein bisschen in der Stadt umgesehen) und hoffe, dass das Spiel weiterhin interessant bleibt. Zeigt mir mal wieder, dass man nicht auf jeden Shitstorm hören sollte.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. März 2019)

Thief 4 hätte ich fast nicht durchgespielt, weil ein Level wirklich ziemlich gruselig war. 
Da war Resident Evil nix gehen. 
Aber ich wollte unbedingt wissen, wie das Spiel ausgeht, also habe ich mich überwunden und war nachher recht stolz auf mich. [emoji1]


----------



## MrFob (8. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *the talos principle* (ps4)
> 
> keine ahnung, weshalb ich das spiel so lange hab auf halde liegen lassen.
> bislang war jedes rätsel mit ein bißchen nachdenken zu lösen. bin jetzt mit ägypten durch. ein paar bonus-sterne fehlen noch, werd ich aber nachholen.
> ...



Ist echt witzig, man liest (hier und auch in anderen Foren) immer mal wieder Beitraege, von Leuten, die The Talos Principle ausprobieren. Gefuehlt so alle paar Wochen seit 2-3 Jahren. Und alle stimmen darin ueberein, dass es ein tolles Spiel ist. 
Ich gehoer ja auch dazu. Hatte es glaube ich auch erst so ein Jahr nach Erscheinen gekauft und geliebt. Ich fand auch das Ende richtig cool.

On topic: Da meine Grafikkarte gerade ausgetauscht wird muss ich mit meiner etwas aelteren GTX780 vorlieb nehmen. Also zur Zeit kein VR und auch Anthem macht erstmal Pause. Ist aber trotzdem erstaunlich, was diese GTX780 noch so frauf hat. Da ich durch die Anthem Story dann doch wieder Lust auf was BioWare-iges hatte habe ich nochmal Mass Effect Andromeda angeschmissen, das laeuft auf der Karte sogar mit high, teilweise sogar ultra Einstellungen sehr gut mit 1080p. 
Im Vergleich zu Anthem muss man sagen, ist selbst Andromeda richtig gut.  Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich die alte Trilogie schon lange (jetzt seit fast 3 Jahren) nicht mehr gespielt habe und mir die ganze hanebuechenen Plot-Entwicklungen rund um die Andromeda Initiative nicht ganz so negativ ins Auge stechen wie noch 2017. Man runzelt zwar immer noch staendig die Stirn, aber ok, man nimmt es halt hin. Vielleicht bin ich auch ueber die letzten Jahre nur besser darin geworden mein Hirn auszuschalten. 
Wie dem auch sei, das Gameplay macht nach wie vor echt Spass. In meine erste Durchlauf hatte ich einen Infiltrator gespielt und viel gesnipert, also fahre ich jetzt mal die "mittendrin statt nur dabei" Schiene mit einem auf Charge und Nova spezialisierten Vanguard. Sehr lustig bisher, einfach mitten in die Gegner rein zu chargen und dann mit ordentlich Wumms Novas und Nahkampfangriffe auszuteilen. Meine Shotgun benutze ich eigentlich kaum noch.



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Thief 4 hätte ich fast nicht durchgespielt, weil ein Level wirklich ziemlich gruselig war.
> Da war Resident Evil nix gehen.
> Aber ich wollte unbedingt wissen, wie das Spiel ausgeht, also habe ich mich überwunden und war nachher recht stolz auf mich. [emoji1]


Hat es sich gelohnt (von der Story her)? Ich hab das hier naemlich auch noch rumliegen, bin aber auch nie wirklich weiter gekommen als Neawoulf gerade ist.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. März 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hat es sich gelohnt (von der Story her)? Ich hab das hier naemlich auch noch rumliegen, bin aber auch nie wirklich weiter gekommen als Neawoulf gerade ist.



Ich fand Garrett lässig und wollte wissen, wie die Geschichte für ihn endet. 
Außerdem mochte ich das Spielprinzip.
Also etwas schwierig zu sagen, aber immerhin habe ich diesen einen Level gemeistert. Jetzt habe ich fast Lust, es noch einmal zu spielen um zu schauen, ob ich mich da immer noch so einschei...


----------



## Neawoulf (8. März 2019)

Gruselig klingt erstmal gut. Thief 3 hatte da ja auch schon einen Abschnitt, der ziemlich böse war (ist bei mir allerdings schon ziemlich lange her).

 Wie auch immer: Aktuell bin ich ziemlich motiviert Thief 4/2014 durchzuspielen, werde mir damit allerdings Zeit lassen, da ich wirklich jeden Winkel des Spiels untersuchen will (und trotzdem werde ich natürlich wieder die Hälfte übersehen).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. März 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gruselig klingt erstmal gut. Thief 3 hatte da ja auch schon einen Abschnitt, der ziemlich böse war (ist bei mir allerdings schon ziemlich lange her).
> 
> Wie auch immer: Aktuell bin ich ziemlich motiviert Thief 4/2014 durchzuspielen, werde mir damit allerdings Zeit lassen, da ich wirklich jeden Winkel des Spiels untersuchen will (und trotzdem werde ich natürlich wieder die Hälfte übersehen).



Oh nein! Ich meinte Thief 3!  Die Cradle. 
Aber im vierten Teil gabs was ähnliches.


----------



## Worrel (8. März 2019)

Da sag mal jemand, es gäbe keine interessanten kostenlosen Spiele: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1021950/When_the_Darkness_comes/


----------



## Spiritogre (8. März 2019)

Ich habe mir tatsächlich mal ein neues Vollpreis-Spiel gegönnt und bin bisher sehr angetan von Dead or Alive 6.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. März 2019)

Ich bin voll bei Devil May Cry 5. Das Leveldesign ist zwar wenig abwechslungsreich und meist sieht man nur Braun-/Grau-Töne, mit etwas rot oder lila, aber optisch ist es eine Granate. Spielerisch ist es auch echt gut. Hat man sich erstmal rein gefuchst, läuft es super und ist mega motivierend.  Bin begeistert. Auch die  Dialoge und die völlig überzogene und geile Inszenierung fallen gewohnt trashig und cool aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. März 2019)

Ich glaube ich weiss schon was ich mir nach *Lego Der Hobbit* antue... 

Eben frisch bei Gameplanet für nen Zehner geholt (bestes Angebot bisher), kurz ausprobiert und schon nach wenigen Minuten darin verliebt: *Star Trek - Bridge Crew*. 
Auch in Non-VR toll umgesetzt, und wenn man die Steuerung (via Controller) erstmal im Blut hat macht das Mega-Laune. Die Rundum-Kulisse (der Kelvin-Zeitlinie) stimmt, für mich als Fan der Filme ein irres Feeling.


----------



## McDrake (12. März 2019)

Dank dem Key von MichealG *Trans Ocean* 
Erinnert tatsächlich an Ports of Call, welches ich damals auf dem Amiga gesuchtet habe. Bis jetzt recht einfach, was mich nicht stört. Eigene Firma aufbauen ohne Stress mag ich zwischendurch. 
Das Game hat mich immerhin davon abgehalten Trüberbrook zu spielen. Habs zwar in Hintergrund runtergeladen, aber nich angespielt


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2019)

Ich zocke aktuell The Division 2. Macht echt wieder Laune die ganzen Gruppen zu verkloppen und ich freue mich immer wie ein Schnitzel wenn ich wieder ein neues Teil für meine Ausrüstung finde um mich aufzurüsten. Und Washington haben sie (wie New York) wirklich gut umgesetzt. Die Veränderungen (kleine Siedlungen innerhalb von Washington muß man unterstützen, ausrüsten und aufbauen) ist ein logisches neues Feature. Es gibt auch eine größere storymäßige Immersion 



Spoiler



Man muß von einer Frau (die Frau mit der Prothese, wo man den Quest schon im Technical Test und auch in den beiden Betas spielen konnte) deren Tochter vor den Hyeanas retten und dann unterstützt sie einem auch.



Spoiler



Es wird einem erklärt, was man braucht um z.B. die erste Ausbaustufe von der Siedlung zu erreichen und was man dafür erhält.

Die KI reagiert besser als in Teil 1, geht viel mehr in Deckung und versucht auch zu flankieren und wenn man nicht aufpaßt haben sich 1-2 Nasen seitlich an einem vorbeigeschlichen und attackieren einen von hinten.

Ein Manko ist das Soundproblem. Im Intro gab es beim Feuergefecht Soundaussetzer. Und es kratzt extrem und klingt blechern (hab eine Soundkarte Creative Soundblaster X-AE 5. Beim Soundproblem hoffe ich auf einen baldigen Patch. Warum einige (insbesondere Ubisoft-) Spiele mit den Soundblaster PCI-Soundkarten solche Soundprobleme machen begreife ich nicht. Soundblaster-Soundkarten sind doch nun nichts so exotisches ? 

Und die wöchentlichen Herausforderungen funktionieren nicht oder ich interpretiere das ganze falsch. "Töte 20 Gegner mit Kopfschüssen". Habe Gegner mit mehreren Headshots (das Bulletsponge existiert noch, wurde nur etwas entschärft) getötet. Aber der Ticker steht immer noch auf 0/20. Obwohl ich mittlerweile gefühlt 50-80 Typen so erledigt habe. Oder heißt das man darf nur 1 einzige Kugel benutzen ? Dann funktioniert das ganze wohl erst ab dem Endgame wenn man Level 30 ist und der Gegner deutlich unter einem ? Sprich mit Lvl. 30 mal übertrieben in eine Zone von Stufe 1-3 zurückkehren und mit einem Scharfschützengewehr irgendwelche Handlampen ohne Panzerung mit 1 Schuß beseitigen ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und die wöchentlichen Herausforderungen funktionieren nicht oder ich interpretiere das ganze falsch. "Töte 20 Gegner mit Kopfschüssen". Habe Gegner mit mehreren Headshots (das Bulletsponge existiert noch, wurde nur etwas entschärft) getötet. Aber der Ticker steht immer noch auf 0/20. Obwohl ich mittlerweile gefühlt 50-80 Typen so erledigt habe. Oder heißt das man darf nur 1 einzige Kugel benutzen ? Dann funktioniert das ganze wohl erst ab dem Endgame wenn man Level 30 ist und der Gegner deutlich unter einem ? Sprich mit Lvl. 30 mal übertrieben in eine Zone von Stufe 1-3 zurückkehren und mit einem Scharfschützengewehr irgendwelche Handlampen ohne Panzerung mit 1 Schuß beseitigen ?



Meinst du die UbiClub Herausforderungen?
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, muss man die erst aktivieren?
Ich behalte das mal im Auge.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2019)

Nein das sind andere wöchentliche Herausforderungen im Spiel selbst. Dort steht eine ganze Liste. Die Herausforderung muß man manuell aktivieren und bekommt dafür nach Erledigung XP und Ingame Credits.  Bei Fortschritt hast Du dann doch oben die Reiter wo die Orden sind, DC dasteht und dann gibts da noch das Ubi-Logo. Und dort sind diese hinterlegt. Aber nicht im Ubisoft Launcher. Zumindestens habe ich die dort nicht gesehen.

Komisch. Sehe gerade ist bei mir heute früh upgedatet. Wird wohl erst einen Tag später angezeigt ? Weil gestern Abend stand da immer noch 0/20. Aber ok ist durch.  Und sie stehen im Launcher unter Wöchentliche Herausforderungen. Alles klar. Hab ich glatt übersehen gehabt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nein das sind andere wöchentliche Herausforderungen im Spiel selbst. Dort steht eine ganze Liste. Die Herausforderung muß man manuell aktivieren und bekommt dafür nach Erledigung XP.  Bei Fortschritt hast Du dann doch oben die Reiter wo die Orden sind, DC dasteht und dann gibts da noch das Ubi-Logo. Und dort sind diese hinterlegt. Aber nicht im Ubisoft Launcher. Zumindestens habe ich die dort nicht gesehen.



Ja, die meine ich doch. 
Da steht Club Challenges.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2019)

Hab ich irgendwie im Launcher geschielt. Hab die XP und die Credits auch bekommen. Eben über die Uplay-Handyapp.  Nur war halt gestern 0/20. Muß vielleicht erst in die Gänge kommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. März 2019)

Spiele momentan doch "Lego The Hobbit" und "Star Trek - Bridge Crew" im Wechsel, Letzteres ist einfach zu geil als dass ich länger warten könnte. 

Gestern auch die erste Mission geschafft. Und um was ging es da? Na klar, um die Kubayashi Maru. Die darf in keinem Simulationsverwandtem Trek-Spiel fehlen. 

Das Spiel zeigt allerdings sehr seltsame Verhaltensweisen bei der Performance, je nachdem von wo man es startet. Über Steam macht es unverständlicherweise voll auf Dia-Show, über uplay direkt läuft es widerum butterweich. Muss ich das verstehen?! 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2019)

Kann es sein, daß Steam im Hintergrund ein Update laufen hatte ? (irgendein Spiel was sich selbst upgedatet hat) ? 2 Launcher gleichzeitig habe ich eigentlich nur ungern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß Steam im Hintergrund ein Update laufen hatte ? (irgendein Spiel was sich selbst upgedatet hat) ? 2 Launcher gleichzeitig habe ich eigentlich nur ungern.


Es laufen so oder so beide parallel, eben weil es ein Steam-Key ist. Ist auch nicht das erste Uplay-Spiel das über Steam zusätzlich den Ubi-Account aktiviert, Child of Light, Far Cry 3 usw. laufen ohne Performance-Einbußen. Aber das St-BC macht ist höchst sonderbar.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. März 2019)

Trüberbrook




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. März 2019)

Kurze Frage zu Odyssey, wo ich nicht mehr so furchtbar viele Missionen bis zum Ende der Hauptstory habe: sollte man die Hauptgeschichte um Kassandra/Alexios abgeschlossen haben, bevor man mit dem DLC anfängt? 



Spoiler



Hatte nach Beendigung der Atlantis-Geschichte noch einmal neu geladen, weil sich das vor Ende der eigentlich Odyssee falsch anfühlte und nun habe ich beim Abklappern von Fragezeichen versehentlich einen Ältesten getötet, der um DLC gehört.



Daher spiele ich gerade mit dem Gedanken, die Odyssee abzuschließen. [emoji848]


----------



## Bonkic (17. März 2019)

*far cry - new dawn*
eigentlich hatte mich far cry 5.5 anfangs nicht wirklich interessiert, bei 17,99 euro konnte ich dann aber doch nicht widerstehen.
und ehrlich gesagt bin ich fast schon positiv überrascht, nach all dem schlechtgerede von wegen "zu bunt" und "recyclete spielwelt".
gerade den letzten punkt kann ich 0 nachvollziehen. ganz im gegenteil finde ich es äußerst motivierend, bekannte strukturen aus dem hauptspiel wieder neu zu entdecken. ums kurz zu machen: wer far cry 5 mochte, und das war bei mir der fall, wird auch bei new dawn definitiv wieder auf seine kosten kommen!


----------



## MichaelG (17. März 2019)

Neben TD 2 hat mich mein Kumpel (könnte ihn würgen) *gg* für Car Mechanic Simulator 18 angefixt. Hab auch im Steam Workshop auch gleich alle gratis Porschepackages geholt. Macht echt Laune. Bin noch am Anfang. Hatte bisher 3 x eine Art Golf 7 und einen Japaner in der Werkstatt. Macht aber Laune.


----------



## McDrake (19. März 2019)

* Dragons Dogma * "zu Ende" gespielt nach ca 60 Stunden. Interssantes Ende. Und dann gleich mit Game+ wieder angefangen. Der Endfight war spannend gestaltet, wenn auch nicht sooo anspruchsvoll. Lag aber wohl hauptsächlich daran, dass meine Truppe einen relativ hohen Level hatte (5 und sehr gute Ausrüstung trugen.
Bei Neustart konnte ich den Charakter wieder auswählen mit den Stärken vom Finale. Das Inventar bekam ich dann nach den ertsen Quests wieder in Gran Soren. Ebenso meinen Hauptvasallen. Jetzt durchforste ich mal noch Finstergram.
Cooles Game, dass grade zu Beginn nicht ganz einfach sein kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2019)

*Lego The Hobbit*

Die unvollständigen Story-Missionen - wegen der nie erschienenen Levels die auf den dritten Film beruhen sollten - waren nach nichtmal 8 Stunden erledigt, weitere 8 Stunden sind bis jetzt in das Freispielen von Geheimnissen, Charakter-Suchen/Käufen und Mithril-Entwürfen geflossen... Wobei ich mich bei letzterem frage warum ich mir das eigentlich antue, denn scheinbar leidet das Spiel an einen gewissen, gar nicht so irrelevanten Bug: Ich kann den Schmied nicht finden bzw. befreien, denn in jener Höhle wo er sein soll ist er nicht. Und ohne Schmied keine Mithril-Gegenstände für die ganzen Quest-Geber.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. März 2019)

Hab den DLC zu AC Odyssey abgeschlossen und bleibe nun irgendwie leer zurück, weil ich damit eigentlich fürs Erste durch bin. 
Muss noch ein Nebenquest des DLC machen, das ich übersehen habe und das letzte Teil für Xenia finden. 

Einen Abspann habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ob der erst mit dem letzten DLC kommt?  

Zum ersten DLC:
Abgesehen von dem ganzen Drama um die aufgezwungene Wendung, die bei mir schon gepatcht war, habe ich das dringende Bedürfnis nach einem DLC mit Sokrates, Barnabas, Alkibiades und Co. auf Tour oder so. Das Vermächtnis der ersten Klinge war stellenweise schon recht düster.  
Gut, dass da noch was kommt...hoffentlich etwas leichtere Kost.

Abgesehen davon war oder ist Odyssey ein bildschönes Spiel und ich bin froh, dass mein neuer PC rechtzeitig fertig war, so dass ich da noch von profitiert habe. 
Manchmal fehlten mir markante Orte wie in Origins, aber wenn ich in den satt grünen Hügeln von Lakonien oder den malerischen Inselwelten unterwegs war, konnte ich das schnell vergessen.  
Vermisst habe ich nur etwas die verstreuten Dokumente, die man in Origins  noch gefunden hat.
Ich bin jedoch froh, dass die Reihe mich nochmal so begeistert hat, nachdem ich mit Teil 1 ein Fangirl wurde und die letzten Ableger vor Origins nicht mehr mein Interesse wecken konnten. Da fehlte mir doch etwas eine Hauptperson in der Gegenwart.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. März 2019)

Ich bin voll an Sekiro suchten. 

Und ich muss sagen, dass ich von From Software (wieder mal) nicht enttäuscht wurde.  Wer vorher befürchtet hat, Sekiro wird aufgrund der fehlenden RPG-Elemente und dem fehlenden Multiplayer ein Rückschritt, kann getrost aufatmen. Das Spiel ist grandios und mMn sogar noch einen Tick fordernder, als Dark Souls oder Bloodborne. Bis auf kleinere Macken (ultra nervige Tutorial-Textfenster) ist das Spiel genau das, was ich mir erwartet habe. 

Auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass die Level nicht ganz so verzweigt scheinen, wie in Dark Souls. Das Spiel gibt sich letztlich doch etwas linearer, ähnlich wie in Dark Souls 2, aber nichtsdestotrotz deutlich durchdachter. Es gibt zwar etliche "Geheimwege", die gut versteckt sind und zu dem ein oder anderen Item oder stärkeren Gegner führen, aber letztlich war es das auch. Abkürzungen in dem Sinne hab ich bisher keine gefunden und verlaufen hab ich mich bisher auch nie. 

Vor allem aber: Es spielt sich, auch wenn es ein Action Adventure und kein RPG mehr ist, sehr vertraut und gleichzeitig erfrischend anders, flotter und flexibler. Und es hat wieder mal geschafft, mich gleichzeitig massiv zu frustrieren und zu motivieren.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. März 2019)

Generation Zero

Super atmosphärisch und man merkt an der Spielwelt und dem Detailreichtum dass das von dem Team stammt, das zuvor die Jagd-Sim The Hunter: Call of the Wild gemacht hat und nicht vom Krachbumm-Team hinter Just Cause


----------



## Neawoulf (24. März 2019)

Sekiro würde mich aufgrund der Atmosphäre, Kämpfe und Leveldesigns an sich auch sehr reizen, ich komme nur einfach nicht mit dem Speichersystem und Gegnerrespawns dieser Spiele klar. Hab bei Dark Souls 1 schon genug rumgeflucht, das tu ich mir definitiv nicht nochmal an. Spätestens wenn ich das dritte Mal an den exakt gleichen Locations die exakt gleichen Gegnergruppen auf die exakt gleiche Weise bekämpfe, kommt in mir irgendwie das Gefühl auf, ich würde damit nur Zeit verschenken, die ich lieber anders investieren würde. In solchen Spielen möchte ich jederzeit frei speichern und laden können, von mir aus auch mit einem optionalen "Easy"-Mode, der dann die Achievements abschaltet, die mich ohnehin nicht interessieren.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. März 2019)

Vermisse Odyssey und habe beschlossen, die Mass Effect-Reihe nochmal zu spielen. Gerade fluche ich mich durch ME 1 und die Missionen mit dem Mako. Fühlt sich alles noch etwas sperrig an.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. März 2019)

eigentlich wollte ich noch nicht streamen, weil es offiziell erst Übermorgen kommt, aber die Disc-Version gabs halt schon am Freitag in manchen Läden.

Scheiß drauf, wird schon hoffentlich nicht gestrikt, wegen den 2 Tagen, zumal es ja eh nur ein Nischen-Titel ist 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_GmV7J_ayC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shorty484 (24. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich noch nicht streamen, weil es offiziell erst Übermorgen kommt, aber die Disc-Version gabs halt schon am Freitag in manchen Läden.
> 
> Scheiß drauf, wird schon hoffentlich nicht gestrikt, wegen den 2 Tagen, zumal es ja eh nur ein Nischen-Titel ist
> 
> ...


Da wäre ich vorsichtig. Ein Kumpel von mir wurde 3 Monate gesperrt, weil er Mega Man 11 5h vor offiziellen Release gestreamt hat [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (24. März 2019)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich vorsichtig. Ein Kumpel von mir wurde 3 Monate gesperrt, weil er Mega Man 11 5h vor offiziellen Release gestreamt hat [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk



bei Youtube? Okay dann hab ich es jetzt mal auf privat gestellt mit öffentlicher Veröffentlich am 27. März im Laufe des Morgens


----------



## Shorty484 (24. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> bei Youtube? Okay dann hab ich es jetzt mal auf privat gestellt mit öffentlicher Veröffentlich am 27. März im Laufe des Morgens


Bei YT, ja. Bei Twitch wird man nur 24 Stunden gesperrt, aber Youtube versteht da keinen Spaß. Außer bei den Großen natürlich ...

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fireball8 (26. März 2019)

Bis letzte Woche noch das kleine Meisterwerk *Hollow Knight* durchgesuchtet - wie bitte konnte ich so lange auf diesem Titel schlafen?! - wer auch nur ein Fünkchen was für Metroidvanias übrig hat, ZOCKEN! Hat das selbe wohlige Gefühl in mir erzeugt wie seinerzeit *Dark Souls*, *Bloodborne* und jetzt *Sekiro*. Auch wenn diese Spiele eigentlich total traurig und deprimierend sind von der Atmosphäre, aber ich habe wohl scheinbar einfach etwas übrig für solche Dinge. Heißt, wenn Ihr noch irgendetwas in der Art empfehlen könnt, immer her damit!  

Und nun, was soll ich noch groß zu *Sekiro* sagen, es ist bisher das geworden, was ich mir erhofft habe. Es ist echt bock schwer, man muss *IMMER* auf der Hut sein, bei Dark Souls war ich irgendwann nur noch so "Ach blubb, hab ja 'nen Schild", aber hier ist es total hart meiner Meinung nach. Gute Reaktionen und das "Attacken-Lesen" bekommen echt nochmal eine völlig andere Bedeutung.
Das Art-Design bisher gefällt mir auch wieder sehr gut, ich bin noch nicht sonderlich weit (Ashina Castle), aber ich hoffe wirklich dass da noch richtig abgef***** Gegnerdesigns auf mich zukommen. 
Die Sterbemechanik gefällt mir auch ganz gut, 



Spoiler



allerdings hoffe ich noch, dass diese Drachenpest später gravierendere Auswirkungen hat, bisher spüre ich davon nicht so viel. Darf meiner Meinung nach ruhig noch etwas gemeiner werden..  Aber bitte nicht drauf Antworten, falls ihr da schon mehr wisst, behaltet's einfach für euch und grinst euch einen ab oder so 



Ab hier werde ich nur noch im Spoiler schreiben, möchte nicht, dass anderen manche Überraschungen genommen werden wie mir bspw. weil ich die ersten beiden Trailer doch geguckt hatte... 



Spoiler



WAS FÜR EIN BESCHISSENER KACK MINI-BOSS IST DIESER BLAZING BULL EIGENTLICH?!?!?!  Muss echt gestehen, dass mir das Kampf-Design überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, irgendwie total unfair. Der Reiter (Namen vergessen...) dagegen hat mir wiederum echt gut gefallen, schön dynamisch und fair, es kommt wirklich auf's Reagieren und Lesen an. Solche Fights will ich sehen, ich befürchte leider, dass ich dank den ersten beiden Trailern auch schon weiß, welcher als nächstes in dem Traum (Hirata Estate) auf mich wartet. Werde ich dann gleich mal angehen  
Am traurigsten bin ich aber echt darüber, dass ich über die Schlange Bescheid wusste. Als ich in diese Schlucht hinabstieg und alles gewackelt hat, wusste ich sofort was mich erwartet - auch wenn ich nicht so früh damit gerechnet habe. Nichtsdestotrotz ein cooles Puzzle und mieser Move von uns als Spieler  Ich hoffe, dass man sich noch mit ihr "verheiraten" muss, wie es in der Note steht, die man von dieser kleinen Ratte erhält, die man am Bonfire dahinter killen kann.



Und nu' muss ich weiterzocken und sterben, ich sterbe bisher nämlich öfter gegen normale Mobs als gegen irgendwelche Bosse - 



Spoiler



ja ich gucke auf euch ihr verdammten Speerkämpfer im Hirata Estate


----------



## Rabowke (26. März 2019)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Bis letzte Woche noch das kleine Meisterwerk *Hollow Knight* durchgesuchtet - wie bitte konnte ich so lange auf diesem Titel schlafen?! - wer auch nur ein Fünkchen was für Metroidvanias übrig hat, ZOCKEN! Hat das selbe wohlige Gefühl in mir erzeugt wie seinerzeit *Dark Souls*, *Bloodborne* und jetzt *Sekiro*. Auch wenn diese Spiele eigentlich total traurig und deprimierend sind von der Atmosphäre, aber ich habe wohl scheinbar einfach etwas übrig für solche Dinge. Heißt, wenn Ihr noch irgendetwas in der Art empfehlen könnt, immer her damit!  [...]


... hast du dir mal Dead Cells angeschaut? 

Normalerweise mag ich solche Spiele nicht, aber das Spiel hab ich wirklich ins Herz geschlossen.


----------



## Fireball8 (26. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... hast du dir mal Dead Cells angeschaut?
> 
> Normalerweise mag ich solche Spiele nicht, aber das Spiel hab ich wirklich ins Herz geschlossen.



Na klar, hatte ich mir damals schon geholt als es EA war, seitdem aber nicht nochmal gestartet. War etwas viel mit Rainbow Six Siege beschäftigt, wodurch ich so gut wie gar kein SP mehr gespielt habe. Aber jetzt wo es scheinbar wieder die Möglichkeit gibt, dass manche Leute mitten im Match DDOS-Angriffe starten können, habe ich da sowieso noch weniger Bock drauf. Ich frage mich echt, warum Ubi es nicht auf die Kette bekommt.. :/ Aber ich schweife ab

Nach Sekiro sind auf jeden Fall Hyperlight Drifter und Dead Cells dran, mal schauen wann ich dazu komme


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. März 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sekiro würde mich aufgrund der Atmosphäre, Kämpfe und Leveldesigns an sich auch sehr reizen, ich komme nur einfach nicht mit dem Speichersystem und Gegnerrespawns dieser Spiele klar. Hab bei Dark Souls 1 schon genug rumgeflucht, das tu ich mir definitiv nicht nochmal an. Spätestens wenn ich das dritte Mal an den exakt gleichen Locations die exakt gleichen Gegnergruppen auf die exakt gleiche Weise bekämpfe, kommt in mir irgendwie das Gefühl auf, ich würde damit nur Zeit verschenken, die ich lieber anders investieren würde. In solchen Spielen möchte ich jederzeit frei speichern und laden können, von mir aus auch mit einem optionalen "Easy"-Mode, der dann die Achievements abschaltet, die mich ohnehin nicht interessieren.



In der Regel kannst du bei Sekiro die Gegner auch gut umgehen, wenn du sie nicht nochmal erledigen willst.  Musst halt nur den passenden Weg dazu finden. Die Speicherpunkte sind auch sehr fair gesetzt. Alles in allem ist das besser gelöst, als in Dark Souls oder Bloodborne.


----------



## Zybba (26. März 2019)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Heißt, wenn Ihr noch irgendetwas in der Art empfehlen könnt, immer her damit!


Nioh
Salt and Sanctuary
Ori and the blind Forest?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2019)

SteamWorld Dig 2

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fireball8 (27. März 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nioh
> Salt and Sanctuary
> Ori and the blind Forest?



Nioh lässt mich irgendwie total kalt :/
Salt and Sanctuary ist auf die Liste gepackt, danke! 
Weißt Du eigentlich wie sehr ich mich auf Will Of The Wisps freue?!  Ich musste bei dem Trailer letztes Jahr echt fast heulen, diese Bilder + die Musik. Göttlich!


----------



## Zybba (27. März 2019)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Salt and Sanctuary ist auf die Liste gepackt, danke!


Gerne.
Ich habs btw selbst nicht gespielt. Aber es passt ja perfekt in deine Suche rein.



Fireball8 schrieb:


> Weißt Du eigentlich wie sehr ich mich auf Will Of The Wisps freue?!  Ich musste bei dem Trailer letztes Jahr echt fast heulen, diese Bilder + die Musik. Göttlich!


Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt! Das Promomaterial habe ich extra gemieden


Für mich ist die Flucht durch den Ginsu Baum eine der besten Spielsequenzen überhaupt.
Passend dazu:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VQ_KrRq4UiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## suggysug (27. März 2019)

Hab wieder Breath of the Wild ausgegraben und einen 2ten Lauf gestartet, hab die DLCs damals nicht gespielt, außerdem wollte ich es endlich mal 100% abschließen mit alle Krogs. Bin jetzt aktuell schon bei 2 Titanen, 60 Schreinen und etwa 400 Krogs.
Auserdem spiel ich wie immer Forza nebenher. Aktuell ist Herbst (Schlammschlacht ) im Spiel daher hab ich meinen Audi Quattro aus der Garage entstaubt. Designed hab ich ihn als Hommage an Walter Röhrl der mein Lieblingsrennfahrer ist! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem fahr ich meinen 918 aus den ich ein bisschen nach Vorbild des aktuellen Rennwagen 911 GT3 RSR kreiert habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2019)

Momentan zwei Spiele im Wechsel (kein *Lego The Hobbit *mehr, dank des Schmied-Bugs ist keine Nebenquest erfüllbar ):
*
Star Trek - Bridge Crew*

4 Missionen der SP-Kampagne geschafft, warten nur noch 2 oder 3, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Hab mir noch günstig den TNG-DLC dazugeholt. Nicht wegen der Enterprise D - BÄH!!! - sondern wegen weiteren Missionen wo man es auch mit den Borg zu tun bekommt. Dabei soll man freie Wahl beim Schiff haben.  Ansonsten würde ich diesen Endlos-Modus mit zufallsgenerierten Missionen austesten.

Eine Sache nervt mich aber tierisch: Das Spiel schmeisst mich sehr oft mitten aus einer laufenden Mission wegen eines "Fehlercode21" der über eine unterbrochene Internetverbindung meckert. Die Leitung steht aber fehlerfrei. Ursachen dafür könnten laut Ubisoft-Hilfsseite diverse sein. U.a. hab ich gelesen dass das Spiel mit ipv4 arbeitet und sich womöglich mit ipv6 beisst und man letzteres auf seinem Router deaktivieren soll. Wie das bei meinem Router funktionieren soll?! Habe keinen Schimmer. 

*The Darkside Detective*

Sehr humorvolles Pixel-Art-Adventure über einen Detektiv der übernatürlichen Fällen nachgeht. Unterstützt von einem geistig etwas beschränktem Polizeibeamten bekommt er es mit okkulten Typen, Geistern und anderen Phänomenen zu tun. Bisher 2 Fälle gelöst, die Rätselketten sind ziemlich kurz, nicht allzu schwer, trotzdem nett. Am meisten wissen die Gags zu gefallen, wie zum Beispiel die Geister von Edgar Allen Poe und H.P. Lovecraft die darüber streiten wer von ihnen die angsteinflößenderen Werke schreibst. 
Trotz ausschließlich englischer Text zum Großteil gut zu verstehen, hoffentlich kommen irgendwann noch eine nachgereichte Übersetzung heraus damit auch andere Adventure-Fans mit rudimentären Englisch-Kenntnissen ihren Spaß daran finden können.


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2019)

Neben TD2 wollte ich Borderlands 2 wieder eine Chance geben. Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder (hab das Spiel schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt) warum ich BL 2 im Gegensatz zu Teil 1 nicht wirklich richtig mag.
Warum ich bisher mit diesem Teil im Gegensatz zum mehrfachen Durchlauf von Teil 1 noch nie durch gewesen bin und erheblich weniger Spielzeit mit diesem Teil habe.

Eines Vorab: Das Spiel macht durchaus vieles richtig: Beibehaltung Cell Shading Look, abgedrehte NPC und Gegner, schöne Landschaften, neue Biester usw. Keine Frage. Aber auf der negativen Seite sind es nicht nur die Knarren selbst die bei Teil 1 gefühlt besser waren. Es geht weiter mit einem massiven Munitionsengpaß für die guten Waffen. Ausgerechnet für meine effektiven Waffen, für die Waffen die mir liegen habe ich nie genügend Munition gebunkert. Trotz exzessiven Einsatz des Geschützes. Hinzu kommt, daß Gearbox bei Teil 2 meiner Meinung nach das Missionsdesign verkackt hat. Im Bereich um Level 3 - 5 herum muß man gezwungenermaßen vom Abreisepunkt mit dem Schiff zurück weil man vorher nicht genügend gelevelt war für die beiden noch offenen Missionen im "Startgebiet". Dort wo man Claptraps Auge von Hammerlock reparieren läßt. Level 5 ist da für diese Missionen Voraussetzung. Das betrifft z.B. die Mission mit den Haaren und den berittenen Zwerg.

Ich spiele wie zu vor bereits angedeutet Axton (was ungefähr ein vergleichbarer Char zu meinem Lieblingscharakter Roland von Teil 1 darstellt). Ich soll/will Claptrap helfen sein Schiff zurückzuerobern und räume dafür das komplette Camp leer. Dann erst war ich im Level hoch genug um die Haare von diesen Viechern zu holen. Also wieder zurück zu Hammerlock und taddaaa. Das vorher geräumte Camp ist schon wieder voll (nur das große Bad Ass war nicht mehr da). Dann will ich nach Erledigung der Aufgabe zu Claptrap wieder zurück. Tadaa das eben vor gefühlten 2 Minuten geleerte Camp schon wieder mit Gegnern gefüllt. Dann (eigene Blödheit ich weiß) gibt es doch die Mission mit dem berittenen Zwerg (Symbiose heißt die Mission afaik). Die hatte ich bei dem ganzen übersehen.

Also vor der Schiffsabreise doch nochmal wieder zurück (grob Richtung Hammerlock). Und was ist der Fall ?  Richtig geraten: das Camp ist schon wieder gefüllt. Also wieder erneut durch die Gegner durchballern. Auf dem Hin und dem Rückweg. Das geht einem derart auf die Nüsse. Ist zwar durchaus gut für das Levelling aber extrem nervig und spielzeitausdehnend. Dann kann man nicht viel transportieren. Das Inventar ist ziemlich klein und bei der Droprate ziemlich schnell überfüllt. Es wird auch leider sehr viel sinnfreies Material gedroppt. Was will ich auf dem Level 5 mit einer Waffe mit einer Damage von lächerlichen 9 ? Meine beste Waffe hat mittlerweile eine 79 (Sniper Rifle; Questbelohnung von Hammerlock), normale Pistolen/MG haben irgendwo eine Waffendamage von ca. Mitte/Ende 30.

Hinzu kommt: Die für meine Waffen passende Munition ist viel zu sparsam verteilt/dropt viel zu wenig. Was dropt bzw. in den Waffenkisten herumliegt ist die Munition für die falschen Waffen.  Für die effektiven Waffen finde ich kaum Munition. Es nervt einfach nur. Vermutlich ist das ganze extrem auf Koop getrimmt. Daß wenn 4 zusammenspielen die Munitionsmenge dann in angepaßtem Umfang vorliegt. Aber als Solist und mit dem extremen Respawningeffekten ?

Dieses Respawning bei BL 2 ist mindestens genauso nervend wie bei FC 2. Wenn nicht gar schlimmer. In Verbindung mit der eh schon ziemlich starken Munitionsknappheit für die wichtigen Waffen hilft das absolut nichts. Im Gegenteil  So schön die Landschaften, die abgedrehten NPC und Gegner, die Witze von Claptrap und alles herum auch sind. Aber die ganzen anderen Begleiterscheinungen und das Backtracking nerven extrem und reißen hier viel wieder mit dem Arsch ein, was die Charakterentwickler und die Designer aufgebaut haben. Das war bei Borderlands 1 um Welten! besser. Wenn auch BL1 Backtrackingeffekte hatte. Die waren aber bei weitem nicht so massiv. Meine persönliche Meinung. Ich hoffe daß Gearbox sich bei Teil 3 wieder mehr an Teil 1 orientiert. Ich befürchte aber eher eine Anlehnung an Teil 2.

Auch die DLC von Teil 1 waren eine Wohltat. Das waren 3-4 richtig gute und große DLC. Bei Teil 2 mußte man sich 2  Charaktere per DLC nachkaufen (imho ein Unding), es gibt bei BL 2 zudem auch zusätzlich massig viele kleine DLC (Costums und ähnliches) aber afaik keine großen DLC auf der Stufe der DLC von Teil 1  (das geniale Claptrap Revolution, Zombie Island Dr. Ned, Secret Army of General Knoxx und Mad Moxxis Underdome). Wenn dieser letzte DLC (eine Art von BR-Modus gegen die KI in Rundenform) wenn man so will auch nicht mein Favorit unter den 4 DLC gewesen ist. Aber die ersten 3 DLC waren meiner Meinung nach absolut perfekt. Diese DLC von Teil 1  waren Paradebeispiele von DLC die ihr Geld wirklich jeden Cent wert gewesen sind. Qualität, Umfang etc. haben einfach gestimmt.


----------



## golani79 (31. März 2019)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Nioh lässt mich irgendwie total kalt :/



Mit Nioh entgeht dir dann aber was - das ist echt super (bin zwar noch nicht durch) und nicht nur ein "Souls-Abklatsch", sondern ein eigenständiges Spiel mit tollem Gameplay.


----------



## linktheminstrel (31. März 2019)

Habe letzthin the walking dead tfs beendet und gleich wieder mit season 1 angefangen. Für mich sind diese Spiele eine willkommene Abwechslung zu den auf das Gameplay fokussierten Games, die ich sonst spiele.
Nebenbei zock' ich noch the next penelope, einen sehr gelungenen top-down-story-racer.


----------



## linktheminstrel (31. März 2019)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Bis letzte Woche noch das kleine Meisterwerk *Hollow Knight* durchgesuchtet - wie bitte konnte ich so lange auf diesem Titel schlafen?! - wer auch nur ein Fünkchen was für Metroidvanias übrig hat, ZOCKEN! Hat das selbe wohlige Gefühl in mir erzeugt wie seinerzeit *Dark Souls*, *Bloodborne* und jetzt *Sekiro*. Auch wenn diese Spiele eigentlich total traurig und deprimierend sind von der Atmosphäre, aber ich habe wohl scheinbar einfach etwas übrig für solche Dinge. Heißt, wenn Ihr noch irgendetwas in der Art empfehlen könnt, immer her damit!


Schau dir the aquatic adventure of the last humen an. Ein sehr Cooles, atmosphärisches Spielergebnis. Ansonsten gibt es natürlich das geniale Majora's Mask.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. März 2019)

Dieses Wochende nicht viel, aber dafür begeistert den neuen *Reiza DLC* (Reiza Studios) für die Rennsimulation* rFactor 2* (Studio 397) gespielt. Fünf Strecken (11 Varianten), sechs Autos (9 Varianten) für 20 Euro sind definitiv nicht zu teuer, und die Qualität ist, abgesehen von einigen kleinen Bugs, die sicher bald gefixt werden, richtig gut. Ich bin ohnehin der Meinung, dass Automobilista (Reiza Studios) und rFactor 2 in Sachen Fahrgefühl und Fahrphysik die besten Rennsimulationen sind. Da können Assetto Corsa, RaceRoom, iRacing, Project CARS 2 usw. einfach nicht mithalten, auch wenn das alles für sich tolle Simulationen sind. Aber Automobilista und rFactor 2 liefern da einfach noch ein bisschen mehr und fühlen sich mit einem guten Force Feedback Lenkrad einfach unglaublich gut an.

Durch die Zusammenarbeit haben die beiden aus meiner Sicht besten Sim-Entwickler ein DLC Paket geschaffen, das einfach unfassbar viel Spaß macht. Die Fahrzeuge sind definitiv Nische (diverse brasilianische und ein britischer Rennwagen vom auf VW Käfer Technik basierenden Formelwagen über kleine GT/Tourenwagen bis zu modernen Rennprototypen), bei den Strecken sind mit Imola (1972er und 2018er Version) und Virginia International Raceway zwei bzw. drei recht bekannte Strecken dabei. Daneben gibt es mit Ibarra (Equador) und Guaporé (Brasilien) noch zwei schöne südamerikanische Strecken, von denen mir vor allem Ibarra gut gefällt, weil die Strecke sich landschaftlich so schön in die Gegend um einen See mit Gebirgshintergrund einfügt. Wer mal über den Tellerrand von Formel 1, GT3, GTE, DTM, LMP1/2 usw. hinausblicken will, findet hier einfach unglaublich spaßig zu fahrende, aber halt auch recht unbekannte, Autos. Nicht alle sind superschnell, aber alle machen aufgrund ihres Charakters einfach sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. April 2019)

Ich bin weiterhin dabei, mich durch die „Mass Effect“-Reihe zu spielen. 

Teil 1 war zeitweise eine harte Geduldsprobe dank der Missionen mit dem Planetenautomobil. 
Ich habe die Fahrten über öde Planetenoberflächen in Teil 2 ja gar nicht vermisst, ebensowenig wie das mit Mods und Munitionen überladene Inventar. 
Auch das Gameplay war manchmal etwas beschwerlich, wenn man vorher einen agilen Charakter wie Kassandra in AC Odyssey gesteuert hat. Shepard ging da eben nicht so schnell in Deckung, daran musste ich mich erst wieder gewöhnen. 
Und dann „musste“ ich es auf Deutsch spielen. Für mich ist ja Jennifer Hale die weibliche Shepard.
War also ein etwas holpriger Wiedereinstieg, was ich nicht ganz so in Erinnerung hatte. 

Sofort im Anschluss dann Teil 2, wieder auf Englisch und dieses Mal mit Shep als Infiltrator unterwegs. ME2 ist ja bislang irgendwie mein Favorit der Shepard-Trilogie, auch wenn es sich eher wie ein Zwischenschritt vor der großen Invasion anfühlt. 
Die Mission auf dem Reaper und der Ablauf des Selbstmordkommandos, bei dem ich immer alle gut durchbringen wollte, sind mir halt immer noch gut in Erinnerung geblieben. Außerdem liebe ich das Design der Aliens. Seien es die schillernden Texturen mancher Asari, die kleinen Details in Legions „Mimik“, die Farben der Drell oder die Umweltanzüge der Quarianer. Da können die Menschen nicht mithalten. (Jacob, die olle Birne) ;-D

Nun habe ich sie alle gerettet und jetzt kommt Teil 3 mit so mancher harter Entscheidung.
Den habe ich nur einmal durchgespielt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, und das noch vor dem Patch. 
War mir zu viel Tod, Verderben und Abschied. 
Aber mal schauen, wie es mit etwas Zeit Abstand und dem Wissen um Andromeda aussieht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. April 2019)

Ich hasse Mass Effect 3.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. April 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich hasse Mass Effect 3.


 

Warum?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum?



Tod, Verderben und Abschied. 



Spoiler



Die mehr oder weniger unvermeidlichen Tode von Mordin (wer killt denn bitte Wrex in Teil 1?! ) und Thane (der vielleicht einfach hätte abdrücken sollen, als er diesem schmierigen Cyborg-Ninja die Waffe an den Kopf hielt) hatte ich noch als fies auf dem Schirm.



Aber dann kam vorher ja noch Liara mit ihrer traurigen Hintergrundmusik und der Zeitkapsel. ;-[

Ein wenig unfreiwillig komisch ist es dann aber schon, wenn z.B. die C-Sec wieder einmal zeigt, dass sie der schlechteste Sicherheitsdienst ever ist oder nach dem Tod von Sheps Partner die halbe Belegschaft rollig in ihrer Kabine auftaucht.  

Nun bin ich gespannt, ob ich die richtigen Vorentscheidungen bei Tali vs.Legion getroffen habe. 
Aber vorher muss ich noch ca. 12.543 Klamotten für die Citadel sammeln. Wird Zeit, dass das Ding explodiert. 

Dennoch: die ME-Reihe ist einfach eine tolle Space Opera, trotz mancher kleiner Verkacker, und ich hoffe, DA4 wird so gut, dass das ME-Franchise vielleicht doch noch eine Chance bekommt.


----------



## Loosa (6. April 2019)

Ghost Master.
Trotz Mod-Mangel überraschend gut gealtert. Schade, dass es da keinen Nachfolger oder ein Remake gibt. Häuser bespuken macht einfach Laune.


----------



## McDrake (7. April 2019)

*God of War III [Remastered] *auf der PS4

In den Ferien habe ich nun auch den ersten Band von Stephen Frys "Mythos" gelesen und kam auf den Geschmack der griechischen Mythologie.
Ich hatte das Game schon auf der PS3 zum Release gespielt. Gebe aber zu, dass ich mit den ganzen Göttern und Titanen so meine Mühe hatte, sie einzuordnen.
Dank der amüsanten und lehrreichen Lektüren, erschliesst sich einiges.
Das Spiel selber sieht jetzt auch aufgehübscht nicht grandios aus, aber die Action ist noch immer brachial, super inszeniert und motivierend.
Ganz grosses Kino!


----------



## Bonkic (7. April 2019)

bin mit *far cry: new dawn* fertig:
far cry wie man es kennt und liebt (oder eben nicht). grandios fand ich wie schon mal erwähnt die möglichkeit, bekannte schauplätze aus teil 5 erneut aufzusuchen. vermisst habe ich eigentlich nur die option, waffen zu modden. hätte super zum szenario gepasst. unverständlich weil es ein solches system ja im "hauptspiel" noch  gab. das ist aber letztendlich kleinkram. insgesamt halte ich das paket fc 5 + new dawn sogar für den besten teil der reihe!


----------



## LOX-TT (8. April 2019)

*Dangerous Driving* (Rennen mit Takedowns) und das gratis beiliegende *Danger Zone 2* (Crash-Kreuzungen/Crash-Events)

letzteres hab ich kurz gestreamt (ersteres nicht, da der offiziellen Release-Day noch nicht war)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6ftWUZLxjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das Klassik-Burnout Feeling ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden  ist ja auch von Ex-Criterion Leuten


----------



## linktheminstrel (8. April 2019)

Ich zocke momentan Momodora, ein 2d Metroidvania, das auch ein wenig auf dark souls macht. Ist nicht perfekt, aber für Castlevania-Fans wie mich.brauchbares Futter.


----------



## suggysug (10. April 2019)

Mein Spieleupdate beginne ich mit einem Quiz, aus welchen Film oder Serie stammen die folgenden Autos (ersteres war im Film ein Cabrio.):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit, ja es forzat wieder!!! 

Parallel dazu Spiele ich im Koop Borderlands 2 auf Hart. Wo wir in Senctuary angekommen sind.

Breath of the Wild hab ich auf der Switch neu gestartet und diesmal werde ich alle Iteams und Sammelobjekte finden (aktuell bin ich da bei 60 Schreinen und 450 Krogs)! 

Zudem hab ich auf der Switch auch Yoshi Craftet World das ich mit meiner Partnerin gemeinsam bestreite.


----------



## MichaelG (10. April 2019)

Hab momentan echt Probleme mich zu entscheiden: ME 1, Borderlands 2, The Division 2 und als Neuzugang Sekiro. Shit ist das Spiel atmosphärisch. Die japanische Sprachausgabe und deutsche UT finde ich genial. Hab schon die erste Prothesenaufrüstung. Die Gegner sind nicht schlecht aber einen Boss hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Aber schon die normalen Gegner sind stellenweise nicht ohne.


----------



## Rabowke (10. April 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Mein Spieleupdate beginne ich mit einem Quiz, aus welchen Film oder Serie stammen die folgenden Autos (ersteres war im Film ein Cabrio.):
> [...]


1. Austin Powers - Yeah Baby!
2. Herbie 
3. A-Team

... was hab ich gewonnen?!


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. April 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab momentan echt Probleme mich zu entscheiden: ME 1, Borderlands 2, The Division 2 und als Neuzugang Sekiro. Shit ist das Spiel atmosphärisch. Die japanische Sprachausgabe und deutsche UT finde ich genial. Hab schon die erste Prothesenaufrüstung. Die Gegner sind nicht schlecht aber einen Boss hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Aber schon die normalen Gegner sind stellenweise nicht ohne.



Sekiro hab ich erstmal pausiert. Aktuell sind mir solch schweren Spiele wohl einfach nichts.  Stattdessen hab ich nochmal God of War (PS4) raus gekramt und im New Game+ nochmal neu begonnen, um die ganzen Walküren zu finden, alle Quests zu absolvieren etc.  Muss sagen, dass die Walküren echt nicht ohne sind.


----------



## suggysug (10. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 1. Austin Powers - Yeah Baby!
> 2. Herbie
> 3. A-Team
> 
> ... was hab ich gewonnen?!



1 mit Sternchen! 
Werd mir was schwereres einfallen lassen fürs nächste mal.

(Hmm Gewinn? öhhh "...wegrenn.." )


----------



## MrFob (10. April 2019)

So, bin nun endlich mit *Anthem* fertig und werde es erstmal ruhen lassen bis ein Update kommt.

Der Grund wieso es so lange gedauert hat war, dass meine neue Grafikkarte (mit der ich auch Anthem umsonst dazu bekommen habe denn gekauft haette ich es mir zum release denke ich eher nicht) leider nach ca. 20 Stunden Anthem den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich sie einschicken musst. Letzte Woche bekam ich dann endlich ein Ersatzmodell und konnte das Spiel noch soweit beenden. Habe jetzt also die Story durch und auch noch alle kleineren Quests gemacht, die danach noch uebrig sind und - ich glaube - ich habe alle Dialoge durch. Jetzt ist nur noch der Grind Part uebrig, aber auf den habe ich echt keinen Bock.

Das soll aber nicht heissen, dass ich das Gefuehl habe, das Spiel haette deswegen keinen Wert. Alleine um bis hierhin zu gelangen habe ich ca. 40 Stunden gespielt. Man braucht halt ein bisschen laenger, wenn man alle Story Missionen alleine spielt, dazwischen immer das gesamt Fort ablaeuft um auch keinen Dialog zu verpassen und dann noch alle Cortex (Codex) Eintraege liest.

Also diese 40 Stunden fuehlte ich mich schon recht gut unterhalten. Die Story ist tatsaechlich eher mittelmaessig, die meisten der Charaktere (gerade die kleinen Nebencharaktere im Fort) nerven leider eher und wirklen wie Klischees, als dass sie wirklich Atmosphaere oder Emotionen rueberbringen (ausserdem wirken die meisten wie aufgeputscht und ueberdreht, ich frage mich ob die in Fort Tarsis was ins Wasser tun ). Das ist definitiv kein Vergleich zu dem was man von BioWare gewohnt war. Ich wuerde sagen selbst Mass Effect: Andromeda ist Anthem da um einiges voraus, geschweigen denn die aelteren BW Spiele, von Baldur's Gate bis DA: Inquisition. 

Ja, es ist ein Loot Shooter, kein RPG aber BioWare hatte eigentlich den Anspruch an sich selbst gestellt eine ihrer typisch guten Geschichten in diesem Genre zu erzaehlen, das sollte die grosse Neuerung fuer das Genre sein und das hat wirklich nicht geklappt. Und zwar nicht, weil das Spiel es grundsaetzlich nicht zulaesst. Ja, diese Art der Geschichten Erzaehlung passt nicht wirklich gut zum Koop-Gameplay aber es geht schon und ich hab eh mein bestes getan das zu ignorieren und ja auch hauptsaechlich alleine gespielt. Man ahette in diesem Framework schon eine gute Geschichte mit tollen Charakteren erzaehlen koennen, die, die wir hier bekommen ist aber halt lediglich ok bis einfach nur vergessbar, wuerde ich sagen.
Ansaetze im Design der Welt (gerade sichtbar in einigen Codex Artikeln) sind durchaus da, aber es hapert eben an den Charakteren und es fehlt auch so ein gewisses Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Vielleicht braucht BioWare mal neue Autoren (vielleicht aeltere), oder vielleicht falle ich auch einfach wirklich aus der nun eher juengeren, hipperen Zielgruppe und mir gehen deswegen diese ganzen Leute in dem Spiel so auf den Sack. 

Abgesehen von der Story ist das Gameplay, also das fliegen und kaempfen mit den Javelins schon wirklich spassig. Die Javelins selbst spielen sich sehr unterschiedlich, so das es auch nicht so schnell langweilig wird. Lediglich die Waffen wirken alle etwas aehnlich, bzw. fehlt mir hier etwas der Wumms (was natuerlich fuer einen Loot-Shooter ziemlich bloede ist). Darum habe ich mich auch hauptsaechlich auf den Nahkampf spezialisierten Interceptor konzentriert und schnetzle mich mit Klingen und meinen Spezialattacken durch die Gegner. Eine Waffe feuere ich eher nur im Notfall ab.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch keine Lust mir nun die Grind Phase zu geben. Ich bin eh keiner, der den Anspruch hat bei solchen Spielen alle Challenges zu meistern oder so. Das einzige Spiel, wo ich ein bisschen den Grind mitgemacht habe war Diablo 3, aber dort hat man halt auch den Vorteil, dass bestimmt unique Items die man findet den Spielstil eines Charakters komplett umkrempeln koennen, weil diese oft auf bestimmt Skill=Synergien ausgelegt sind. So etwas habe ich in Anthem noch nicht gesehen. Wenn das drin ist, dann erst mit den richtig hochstufigen super seltenen Items, aber das ist mir dann zu spaet, ich hab erst gar keinen Bock mich bis dahin zu grinden.

Aber wie gesagt, das ist ok, 40 Stunden war ich recht gut unterhalten und das ist fair, nun lasse ich das Spiel halt erstmal liegen und warte ziemlich gelassen ob es mal coole Updates fuer Story-Inhalte geben wird.

Alles in allem ist Anthem mMn bei weitem BioWares schlechtestes Spiel aber im Kontext der Spielelandschaft allgemein immer noch ok und - solange man sich nicht komplett auf das Endgame fokussiert, wozu ich nichts sagen kann - auf jeden Fall nicht das Desaster, dass so viele im Internet gerne heraufbeschwoeren. Wenn man dem (mMn sehr plausiblen) Kotaku Artikel zur Entwicklung des Spiels Glauben schenken will, dann wuerde ich eher sagen, Respekt an die "Grunt" Entwickler, die unter wohl sehr schwierigen Bedingungen in am Ende doch wohl sehr knapper Zeit hier doch noch etwas ziemlich passables auf die Beine gestellt haben.

Am Ende gibt es von mir alles in allem schon noch *7/10 *in mehrere Personen aufgespaltete Arkanisten.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. April 2019)

Ich habe Mass Effect 3 beendet. 

Das Fazit sieht mal wieder so aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler



Dieses Mal hat Shep jegliches synthetisches „Leben“ ausgelöscht, was mir nach Legions Opfer und dem Frieden zwischen Geth und Quarianern wirklich schwer fiel. Abgesehen davon war sie vor der Abreise zur Erde einsam und allein, weil ich dieses Mal die Beziehung zu Thane konsequent durchgezogen habe und Jammer-Kaidan und allen anderen Interessenten einen Korb gab. 




Alles super aufbauend also. 

Mit Andromeda habe ich bereits begonnen und bin von der Thematik um den Aufbruch in eine neue Galaxie wieder total mitgerissen. Ich liebe das Szenario einfach.


----------



## McDrake (10. April 2019)

Bei Beziehungen in Games bin ich wahrscheinlich einer der wenigen, welcher da ni(y)x macht. 
Ich verhalte mich da jeweils wohl zu professionell.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei Beziehungen in Games bin ich wahrscheinlich einer der wenigen, welcher da ni(y)x macht.
> Ich verhalte mich da jeweils wohl zu professionell.


Mit anderen Worten: Dir ist völlig egal mit wem du in die Kiste hüpfst und wer am Ende abkratzt?

Der geborene Held.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. April 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei Beziehungen in Games bin ich wahrscheinlich einer der wenigen, welcher da ni(y)x macht.
> Ich verhalte mich da jeweils wohl zu professionell.



Kommt immer auf die Inszenierung an. 

In DA:I habe ich einen meiner Inquisitoren den ollen Eierkopp Solas daten lassen, der nun wirklich nicht zu den ansehnlichsten Charakteren in Spielen gehört ...nachdem ich in einem vorherigen Durchgang Trespasser gespielt hatte. 
Da bin ich halt dran interessiert, wie sich das im nächsten Teil so entwickelt.


----------



## McDrake (10. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Dir ist völlig egal mit wem du in die Kiste hüpfst


mit niemandem, zumindest nicht vom Team, denn das gibt nur böses Blut


> und wer am Ende abkratzt?


genau... alle sind gleih wichtig... alle müssen überleben



> Der geborene Held.



Das weiss ICH schon lange. 
Aber die Welt noch nicht...
Nicht mein Verlust.


----------



## MichaelG (11. April 2019)

Habe gestern Abend in Sekiro den ersten (würde mal den so als einen Mini-Boss bezeichnen) "erlegt": General Karawada. Der Typ ist echt nicht ohne und für mich erst einmal ein ziemlich heftiger Brocken gewesen. Ich bin gestern vielleicht mindestens 15-20 mal draufgegangen bevor ich ihn endlich dort hatte wo er hingehört. Daran merke ich auch, daß ich eben keine 20 mehr bin (Reflexe und so). 1-2 mal auch weil ich vergessen hatte, vorher die Wölfe im benachbarten Areal zu beseitigen und sich eben mal 1-2 davon mit in den Kampf eingemischt haben (Respawning). Der hat aber die erste Gebetsperle hinterlassen.

Da will ich noch nicht wissen, was dann bei den wirklichen und richtigen Bosskämpfen abgeht. Und schon sind im Spiel 2h vorbeigegangen.

Das Spiel ist für mich echt eine Überraschung und avanciert für mich neben den üblichen Verdächtigen (TD 2, Anno 1800) zu einem der GOTY 2019. Definitiv die beste Kaufentscheidung. Auch und vor allen Dingen weil das Spiel zwar relativ leicht zu begreifen aber schwer zu meistern ist. Ich hoffe ja, daß das Spiel auch ein paar ordentliche Erweiterungen/DLC erhält. Denn das Spiel wurde innerhalb von kürzester Zeit zu einem meiner Lieblingsspiele.

Und es ist endlich mal ein RPG mit einem historischem Japan-Setting. So etwas wünschte ich mir häufiger. Müssen nicht alle so bockschwer sein aber das Setting reizt ungemein. 

Das historische Japan wurde in den Computerspielen bislang kaum bis gar nicht thematisiert. Wenn man von den beiden Total War Shogun-Teilen mal absieht die mir gerade einfallen, kenne ich keine weiteren Spiele mit so einem Setting. Es gibt eventuell noch Indies. Aber mir ist da nichts bekannt. Da gibts vom modernen Japan mehr (Yakuza-Teile usw.).

Aber ein RPG wie das Sekiro ? Kenne ich kein weiteres. Deshalb hoffe ich ja inständig, daß endlich mal ein großer AC-Teil in diese Richtung geht. Die Shoguns und (eigentlich 1:1 die Ninjas) bieten sich dafür ja regelrecht als Aufhänger an.

Habe jetzt 2 Gegenstände die mich negativ belasten (Drachenfäule). 1 Buddhafigur und 1 Glocke. Wie bekomme ich die wieder los ? Oder verwandeln die sich für mich irgendwann einmal zu einem Vorteil ?

Aber das erste Heilflaschenupgrade habe ich auch schon. Ich spiele übrigens am PC mit Maus+Tastatursteuerung.

Gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu ändern oder ist der festgelegt ? Hab nichts gefunden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. April 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> mit niemandem, zumindest nicht vom Team, denn das gibt nur böses Blut



Ach, das geht schon, wenn man den richtigen Zeitpunkt für den ein oder anderen Absprung findet. 
Und ansonsten muss man eben mit den Konsequenzen leben, wie unser allseits beliebter Hexer Geralt bei seiner „ménage à trois“ mit Triss und Yennefer. 

Außerdem: wann hat man denn sonst mal die Chance einen Mann zu daten, der einem Kroganer mit bloßen Händen das Genick brechen kann? ;-]

Bei bösem Blut im Team muss ja immer ein wenig an DA2 denken und wie sehr ich das Konzept dort mochte. Man trifft mit seinem Hauptcharakter in einer völlig desolaten Stadt auf ein paar Leute mit eigener Agenda, die man um sich scharrt und im Fall meiner herrlich sarkastischen Hawke freundet man sich über die Jahre an und kommt mit allen aus. 
Alles schön und gut, aber das trifft halt nicht auf die Leute untereinander im Team zu, die sich teilweise hassen und hart angehen. Das war mal was anderes...wenn auch etwas anstrengend zwischendurch.


----------



## MrFob (11. April 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ach, das geht schon, wenn man den richtigen Zeitpunkt für den ein oder anderen Absprung findet.
> Und ansonsten muss man eben mit den Konsequenzen leben, wie unser allseits beliebter Hexer Geralt bei seiner „ménage à trois“ mit Triss und Yennefer.
> 
> Außerdem: wann hat man denn sonst mal die Chance einen Mann zu daten, der einem Kroganer mit bloßen Händen das Genick brechen kann? ;-]
> ...



Das stimmt. Das Konzept fuer die Charaktere in DA2 war echt gut (inklusive des Finales). Schade, dass mir der Rest vom Spiel (wiederholte Umgebungen, Grafikstil und das Kampfsystem) nicht so gefallen haben, aber die Begleiter gehoeren wirklich zu den besten, die BW je geschrieben hat.

Das haette ich mir uebrigens auch sehr fuer Andromeda gewuenscht. Da waere viel Potential da gewesen. Liam zum Beispiel kann ich nicht ausstehen und haette ihn gerne vom Schiff geschmissen. Cora haette zum Beispiel Stress mit Peebee haben koennen (sehr unterschiedlich Persoenlichkeiten und die ganze Asari Ark Geschichte),, Jaal haette man je nach den eigenen Entscheidungen auch richtig veraergern koennen, Drack, auch, je nachdem wie man mit den Krogan umgeht
 etc..
Aber da war ja bis auf ein paar kleine Sticheleien eigentlich immer Friede Freude Eierkuchen. Am besten war da noch die Rivalitaet zwischen Kello und Gil (ich finde die Charaktere, die auf der Tempest bleiben eh besser ausgearbeitet als die eigentlichen Begleiter) aber selbst dieser Streit wird friedlich aufgeloest und alle haben sich wieder lieb.
Da waere mit ein bisschen mehr Mut seitens der Storyschreiber wirklich mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Cora haette zum Beispiel Stress mit Peebee haben koennen (sehr unterschiedlich Persoenlichkeiten und die ganze Asari Ark Geschichte)



Cora ist schon recht zickig zu Peebee (ich wechsle die Teams auf den Fahrten immer durch), aber ja, das hat nicht das Hass-Potential wie Fenris vs. Anders oder auch Anders gegen alle generell ab Akt 2. 

Ich mag Andromeda auch beim zweiten Durchgang und finde es wirklich schade, dass die Arche mit den Quarianern, Drell und Hanar nun ohne Aussicht auf Rettung durch den DLC für immer durch den Orbit schippert. Vielleicht lese ich mal den fortsetzenden (?) Roman. 
Ryder ist ein wenig wie meine Sarkasto-Hawke. Passte sich in Andromeda die Reaktion der Figur auch an die Wahl der Dialogart des Spielers an? Jedenfalls finde ich die englische Synchronisation in diesem Fall auch ganz wunderbar.


----------



## Batze (15. April 2019)

TD 2 hält mich gerade auf trab. 
Ansonsten noch Wolcen, was ja jetzt in die Beta ging. Aber das Spiel hat noch zu viele nervende spielrelevante Bugs und die gravierenden Änderungen von der Alpha zur Beta sind auch eher ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Community. So haben wir uns das nicht gedacht. 
Allerdings die Bosskämpfe sind schon jetzt ein Highligh. Da geht es ordentlich zur Sache in den Höheren Missionen und da sind echt fiese Bosse mit dabei.


----------



## MrFob (15. April 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Cora ist schon recht zickig zu Peebee (ich wechsle die Teams auf den Fahrten immer durch), aber ja, das hat nicht das Hass-Potential wie Fenris vs. Anders oder auch Anders gegen alle generell ab Akt 2.
> 
> Ich mag Andromeda auch beim zweiten Durchgang und finde es wirklich schade, dass die Arche mit den Quarianern, Drell und Hanar nun ohne Aussicht auf Rettung durch den DLC für immer durch den Orbit schippert. Vielleicht lese ich mal den fortsetzenden (?) Roman.
> Ryder ist ein wenig wie meine Sarkasto-Hawke. Passte sich in Andromeda die Reaktion der Figur auch an die Wahl der Dialogart des Spielers an? Jedenfalls finde ich die englische Synchronisation in diesem Fall auch ganz wunderbar.



Ja, Cora und Peebee streiten sich schon ein bisschen im Nomad, aber genau das meine ich ja eigentlich, dass es eben nie ueber ein paar Saetze nebenbei hinausgeht. Ich hatte Peebee bei meinem derzeitigen Durchgang jetzt extra mit auf die Asari Arche mitgenommen, um zu sehen was dann passiert aber selbst da war dann praktisch gar nichts.

Ansonsten gebe ich dir aber recht, Ich spiele auch gerade einen eher sarkastischen Ryder (die meist geklickte Dialog-Option ist bei mir im Moment links unten) und dass der Hauptcharakter ein bisschen mehr Humor hat gefaellt mir auch ganz gut. Nur manchmal wirken sie alle eben einfach ein bisschen zu ueberdreht und wenn die Dialoge dann manchmal schon fast in Slapstick ausarten passt das mMn auch nicht immer so ganz. 
Aber im grossen und ganzen ist Andromeda schon nicht soooo schlecht, wie es halt gerne mal gemacht wird, das stimmt schon.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. April 2019)

Ich Fands immer sehr witzig wenn Vetra bei etwas waghalsigen Fahreinlagen auf dem Mond die totale Panik bekam ("Scheiße! Scheiße!! SCHEIßE!!!") 

Ich mag das Spiel immer noch, überhaupt würde mich dessen Gameplay gar mehr zum Neuspielen reizen als die alte ME-Trilogie. Die widerum hat die bessere Story. Von daher: Remis. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2019)

Weiterhin ab und an immer wieder eine Runde auf dem Captain's Chair, daneben ein bisschen Hack'n Slay mit nordischem Touch. Gemeint ist *Vikings - Wolves of Midgard*. 

Ist für mich zwar eine starke Umgewöhnung die Maus liegen zu lassen, aber das Spiel ist halt voll aufs Gamepad ausgerichtet. Die Kamera-Ansicht ist mir etwas zu nah und der Protagonist in der Bewegung etwas träge, widerum nervt mein Alter Ego mit seinen überhöhtem "Harter Hund"-Getue. Ich wünschte er würde mitten in den Kämpfen einfach mal die Klappe halten. 

Ansonsten ganz solides Geschnetzel mit großen Gegnermaßen und einem relativ anspruchsvollem Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## MrFob (17. April 2019)

Springe im Moment wieder ein bisschen hin und her.

1.
Spiele weiterhin das *AC3 Remaster *aber darueber haben wir ja im Podcast geredet. 

2.
Dann habe ich vor ein paar Tagen meine VR Brille zurueckbekommen, nachdem ich sie als ich meine Grafikkarte vom Hersteller austauschen lassen musste einem Kumpel ausgeliehen hatte.
Leider musste ich wegen der Grafikkartenaktion auch mein Windows neu aufsetzen und habe gestern festgestellt, dass mein mit ueber 120 Mods versehenes *Skyrim VR* eine wichtige Datei, die die ganzen Mods fuer das Spiel katalogisiert in C:\User\AppData\Local\... speichert und ich diese dann beim formatieren mit geloescht hatte. Konnte die Liste aber zum Glueck mit Wrye Bash wieder ganz gut rekonstruieren und das SPiel scheint samt allen Mods wieder einwandfrei zu laufen. Puuuuuhhhhh!!!! Waere echt fies gewesen, da wieder von vorne anfangen zu muessen. Also bin ich noch ein bisschen ziellos in Skyrim rumgelaufen und habe mich von ein paar fiesen Monstern verpruegeln lassen (ich habe einen Monster Mod installiert, der anscheinend ein paar Gegner inst SPiel mit einbaut die super stark sind, da muss ich mal noch etwas dran schrauben).

3.
Und dann habe ich noch ein VR Spiel getestet, dass ich mir just an dem Tag gekauft hatte, als meine GraKa dann den Geist aufgab, naemlich *Adrift*.. Quasi ein Walking- bzw. Schwebe-Simulator, der stark vom Film Gravity inspiriert ist. Ich glaube, Adrift war eines der recht fruehen VR Spiele, dass vor allem wegen seiner coolen Visuals im Erdorbit ein bisschen Aufsehen gemacht hat.

Eigentlich finde ich eher ruhigere VR SPiele mit toller Grafik ja schon ganz cool, Adrift ueberzeugt mich aber eher weniger muss ich zugeben. Zunaechst scheint es keinen support fuer die Oculus Touch Controller zu geben, man muss also ein Gamepad verwenden. Das bedeutet auch, dass man diesem Spiel (zumindest mit der Rift) keine "Haende" hat. Ich bin es von anderen Wltraum VR Spielen wie Lone Echo halt jetzt fast schon "gewohnt", dass ich mich mit den Haenden in der Schwerelosigkeit an Waenden entlanghangeln kann und so. Das geht dann hier halt gar nicht und man kann sich nur mit seinem Jetpack bewegen, was irgendwie etwas "entfremded" wirkt.
Das bloedeste ist aber, dass es das VR ueberhaupt nicht bringt bei dem Spiel. Das coole an VR ist ja, dass man sich umschauen kann. Das geht hier zwar schon auch, aber wenn man den Kopf dreht/neigt, dann schaut man sich nur im inneren des Astronautenhelms um. um sich in der Spielwelt selbst umzuschauen muss man den Controller verwenden. Keine Ahnung, vielleicht ist das sogar irgednwie realistisch, aber es fuelht sich halt total bloede an denn im Prinzip muss man eh nur immer geradeaus schauen da es halt nichts bringt auf die "weisse Wand" der Helmseite zu gucken. Und ohne die coolen Hand Kontrollen sowie ohne das Umsehen brauche ich dann eigentlich auch kein VR.
Die Grafik ist aber wirklich cool, vielleicht werde ich es alleine deswegen noch immer mal ein bisschen weiterspielen. Als ich nach 3 Minuten zum ersten mal von einem Teil der zerstoerten Station zu einem anderen durchs freie All geflogen bin war ich so geflasht vom Ausblick auf die Erde, dass ich gar nicht gecheckt habe, dass mein Sauerstoff zur Neige ging und dann bin ich auch erstmal draufgegangen. 
Also von daher, schick ist es aber man merkt doch, dass es eher einer der ersten Gehversuche in VR war. Da gibt es ehrlich gestanden aehnliche Astronauten Spiele umsonst im Oculus Store (wie z.B. Mission ISS, was ich ziemlich cool finde oder das sehr kurze aber ganz nette Spacewalk VR), die das Potential der Steuerung und der Brille besser nutzen.


----------



## McDrake (17. April 2019)

Bin wiedermal an *Rise of the Tomb Raider*
Hatte mir das Game damals im MS-Sore mit Rubel odersowas gekauft und durchgespielt.

Von Tobii (Eyetracker) bekam ich dann die GOTY-Version geschenkt, weil das MS aus irgendwelchen Gründen den Sonsorbar nicht integriert hatte.
Lange Geschichte.
Die MS-Version hatte ich damals durchgespielt. Dann mal kurz angefangen um den Eyetracker zu testen und wieder aufgehört.
Jetzt, nach über einem Jahr Pause macht das Game wieder Spass


----------



## golani79 (18. April 2019)

So, bin eben mit Assassin's Creed Origins fertig geworden.

Grundspiel, sowie The Hidden Ones und Curse of the Pharaohs.

Fand ich insgesamt sehr gut - hat sich aber fast ein wenig mehr wie Witcher 3, als ein Assassin's Creed angefühlt. Aber das ist ja nichts schlechtes.

Das alte Ägypten wurde meiner Meinung nach hervorragend umgesetzt - sehr schön und stimmig .

Ab und an Mal ein wenig hakelig bei der Steuerung und der eine oder andere Bosskampf war nicht gerade berauschend, aber das sind eher Kleinigkeiten.

Habe zwar noch nicht alle Aussichtspunkte abgeklappert und auch nicht alle Aktivitäten und Sidequests erledigt, aber ich denke, nach 80 Stunden hab ich mehr als genug Unterhaltung bekommen für mein Geld.
Max Level ohne Boost und Hauptquests alle erledigt, da sehe ich einfach keinen Anreiz mehr, weiter zu spielen.

Hätte von mir aus, auch gerne ein wenig kleiner ausfallen können ^^

Bin gespannt, wie Odyssey so ist - aber erstmal was anderes zocken 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. April 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Habe gestern Abend in Sekiro den ersten (würde mal den so als einen Mini-Boss bezeichnen) "erlegt": General Karawada. Der Typ ist echt nicht ohne und für mich erst einmal ein ziemlich heftiger Brocken gewesen. Ich bin gestern vielleicht mindestens 15-20 mal draufgegangen bevor ich ihn endlich dort hatte wo er hingehört. Daran merke ich auch, daß ich eben keine 20 mehr bin (Reflexe und so). 1-2 mal auch weil ich vergessen hatte, vorher die Wölfe im benachbarten Areal zu beseitigen und sich eben mal 1-2 davon mit in den Kampf eingemischt haben (Respawning). Der hat aber die erste Gebetsperle hinterlassen.
> 
> Da will ich noch nicht wissen, was dann bei den wirklichen und richtigen Bosskämpfen abgeht. Und schon sind im Spiel 2h vorbeigegangen.
> 
> ...



Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist festgelegt. Und es gibt noch deutlich härtere Bosse als den General. Du wirst leiden.   




golani79 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie Odyssey so ist - aber erstmal was anderes zocken
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


Nachdem ich mal (dummerweise) vergessen hatte, bei Odyssey die Savegames zu sichern (60h Spielzeit waren weg und ich war längst nicht durch), hatte ich monatelang keine Lust mehr, neu anzufangen. Hab es aber kürzlich mal wieder installiert. Es macht Spaß, aber mehr als zwei, drei Icons auf der Map abklappern ist irgendwie grad nicht drin. Mir fehlt irgendwie die Motivation, nochmal 60h zu investieren.


----------



## golani79 (18. April 2019)

Das denk ich mir - ist mir damals bei Fallout 3 passiert.
40h Savegame verloren und ich hab es bis heut noch nicht wieder gespielt ^^

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (18. April 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> So, bin eben mit Assassin's Creed Origins fertig geworden.
> 
> Bin gespannt, wie Odyssey so ist - aber erstmal was anderes zocken



Odyssey ist nochmal wesentlich groesser als Origins (selbst das Grundspiel ist groesser als Origins mit DLCs wuerde ich sagen). Ich fand beide sehr cool, wobei mir Odyssey dann auch fast ein bisschen zu gross angelegt war. Fand aber immer noch, dass es ein tolles Spiel ist.

Aber mal dazwischen eine AC Pause einzulegen ist eine gute Idee. Ich war nach Origins samt DLCs auch erstmal ziemlich uebersaettigt und Odyssey ist vom reinen Gameplay her schon praktisch genau das gleiche.

EDIT: Oh und stell dich gleich schon mal mental auf einen sehr andere Ton ein. Odyssey nimmt sich bei weitem nicht so ernst wie Origins (und die meisten bisherigen ACs) das noch tut.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> EDIT: Oh und stell dich gleich schon mal mental auf einen sehr andere Ton ein.



Jep, stell dich mental auf Alkibiades ein.


----------



## MrFob (19. April 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Jep, stell dich mental auf Alkibiades ein.



Ist das ueberhaupt moeglich?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ist das ueberhaupt moeglich?



Man kann es versuchen, aber es wird einem nicht gelingen.


----------



## suggysug (19. April 2019)

Hab das neue Update zu Super Smash Bros umfangreich ausprobiert, der Stage Editor ist bisher der Beste des Browlers(gab's ja früher auch schon) aber obwohl es viel umfangreicher ist als die anderen, könnte es trotzdem noch mehr Möglichkeiten bieten eine Stage zu erstellen. Nichts desto trotz ist es mir dennoch gelungen eine einzigartige Stage zu kreieren die mega Spaß macht.

Joker aus Persona 5 mischt jetzt mit, ein relativ agiler und schneller Kämpfer der mit seinem Persona Arsene gemeinsam die Recken herausfordert. Das besondere an Joker ist Arsene denn der läd sich bei erlittenen oder geblockten Schaden auf, bis er zum Vorschein tritt und Joker sein echtes Potenzial entfalten lässt. Auch haben die Entwickler viel Liebe zum Detail bei Joker bewiesen da vieles extrem an Persona 5 erinnert. (Auch der Abspann einer gewonnene Schlacht die aus Persona 5 komplett übernommen wurde.)
Die Stage Mementos von Joker ist sehr Bizarr! Aufploppende Wände sowie die knalligen Persona Farben lassen den Spieler öfters mal die Orientierung verlieren - vor allem Gelegenheitsspieler die kein routiniertes Smash-Auge trainiert haben. (Was* sich gestern unter Kumpels sich erwiesen hat ^^)
Die Stage bringt mit ihrem plötzlich auftauchenden Wänden, eine eigene Dynamik mit und ist wunderbar Designt der Personaserie (wo auch hin und wieder "zuschauent" Charaktere der Serie auftauchen).

Und nun zum letzten großen Punkt des Patches (BTW Joker* samt Stage ist ein zahlungspflichtiges DLC für das man Seasonpass braucht oder es einzeln kaufen muss).
Mit dem Videomaker, ist nun möglich direkt im Spiel Videos zu bearbeiten. Natürlich ist es sehr einfach gehalten und Kindertauglich. Aber für Menschen die keine 100 Euro Capturekart zum PC haben, man Freunden seine Videos schnell und einfach zeigen wollen, ist es eine gute Sache diese besser zu präsentieren.
Allgemein legt Nintendo mehr wert auf das _sharen_ von Dingen.
So kann man Geister (eine Mischung aus Tropfäen und Aufkleber @Wii U-SSB) erstellen und teilen, sowie Stages, Bilder und die Videos.
Im Großen und Ganzen ein gelungener und sehr umfangreicher Patch.


Außerdem hab ich (wenn wundert es) weiterhin Forza Horizon 4 gespielt, zwar hab ich dieses mal kein Quiz am Start dafür die Autos der letzten und aktuellen "Wochenprüfung".

Unter anderem hab ich den Aston Martin Vantage GT12 auf Klasse S1 900 was auch diese Woche die Prüfung ist. Meine favorisierte Klasse! Nicht zu schnell aber auch nicht zu langsam.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowie den neuen (Fiat) Abath 124 Spyder in der Klasse B 600. Die zugegeben irre langsam ist aber sich dadurch komplett anders fahren lässt. (Ironischerweise hatte ich da das Gefühl das ein Fahrfehler in der Klasse unverzeihlicher ist als wie bei den schnelleren Klassen.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Autos in Eigen-Renndesign.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. April 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Sowie den neuen (Fiat) Abath 124 Spyder in der Klasse B 600. Die zugegeben irre Langsam ist aber sich dadurch komplett anders fahren lässt. (Ironischer weise hatte ich dagefühl das ein Fehler in der Klasse unverzeihlicher ist als wie bei den schnelleren Klassen.)



Inzwischen bin ich seit einigen Jahren der Meinung, dass zum Rennen fahren "langsame" Autos eigentlich sogar viel schöner sind, als irgendwelche PS-Monster, aus dem einfachen Grund, weil mit viel Leistung sehr schnell sehr viel Abstand zwischen den Fahrzeugen im Rennen entsteht, während man mit "langsamen" Autos viel spannendere Rad an Rad Duelle fahren kann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Nur manchmal wirken sie alle eben einfach ein bisschen zu ueberdreht und wenn die Dialoge dann manchmal schon fast in Slapstick ausarten passt das mMn auch nicht immer so ganz.


Da musste ich jetzt an den Beitrag von Game Two denken.  

Game Two-Beitrag zu ME Andromeda


----------



## golani79 (19. April 2019)

​​The Last Guardian


Wunderbares Spiel!

Die Beziehung zwischen dem Jungen und Trico wird in einer interessanten Story aufbereitet.

Eingebettet in eine liebevoll gestaltete Welt, die super aussieht, gepaart mit großteils recht guten Rätseln, bietet das alles großes "Kino".

Hat sich fast wie ein epischer Abenteuerfilm zum Spielen angefühlt.


So sehr wie mich das Spiel auch in seinen Bann gezogen hat (hab es heute angefangen lol), hat es jedoch auch seine Schwachstellen.

Hatte es vor einiger Zeit ja bereits auf der normalen PS4 angefangen, aufgrund der mieserablen Framerate jedoch gleich wieder abgebrochen.*

Auf der Pro ist die Framerate zwar besser bzw konstanter, hat aber dennoch mehr als genug Einbrüche, welche ziemlich heftig ausfallen.


Des Weiteren hat mich die leider ziemlich bescheidene Steuerung (schwammig und unpräzise) oftmals an den Rand des Wahnsinns getrieben.*

Einige Rätsel basierend auf Physik waren dann auch nicht so prickelnd - vor allem nicht mit der schlechten Steuerung -.-


Trotzdem ein sehr, sehr schönes Spiel 



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. April 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> ​​
> 
> 
> Des Weiteren hat mich die leider ziemlich bescheidene Steuerung (schwammig und unpräzise) oftmals an den Rand des Wahnsinns getrieben.*



Shadow of the Colossus leidet an der selben Macke. Das hat mir das Spiel irgendwie "kaputt" gemacht.


----------



## golani79 (20. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Shadow of the Colossus leidet an der selben Macke. Das hat mir das Spiel irgendwie "kaputt" gemacht.


Finde das immer total schade, wenn so gute Spiele aufgrund der Steuerung oder technischer Mängel an Qualität einbüßen. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (20. April 2019)

Jurassic World: Evolution wieder mal, mit den 3 neuen Fleischfressern


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. April 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Finde das immer total schade, wenn so gute Spiele aufgrund der Steuerung oder technischer Mängel an Qualität einbüßen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Beim letzten Koloss bin ich beinahe ausgeflippt, weil die Steuerung so unpräzise war.  Dabei war das Spiel (insbesondere das Remake, aufgrund der hervorragenden grafischen Darstellung der Landschaft und Kolosse) ansonsten echt genial.


----------



## MrFob (24. April 2019)

So, nach einer kleinen Pause habe ich ueber die eltzten Tage meinen *Mass Effect: Andromeda* Durchgang mit einem biotic Scott Ryder beendet.

War mein zweiter Durchgang, nach dem ersten, als das Spiel rauskam.

Also man kann dem Spiel ja so einiges vorwerfen und so weiter, aber eines muss man ihm schon lassen: Die letzte Mission und das Ende des Spiels sind nach wie vor der Hammer! Ich wuerde sogar so weit gehen, dass der Abschluss von Andromeda zu den besten Spiele-Enden gehoert, die ich kenne.

Leider haben gerade lange storylastige SP Spiele gerne mal ein eher durchschnittliches oder sogar enttaeuschendes Ende. Ich muss da immer an die neuen Deus Ex Spiele denken. Human Revolution ging noch, war jetzt aber auch schon nicht so spektakulaer wie es haette sein koennen und Mankind Divided ist einfach nur ein lahmer Cliffhanger, selbst Witcher 3, ein an sonsten praktisch perfektes Spiel mMn hatte jetzt nicht soooo ein dolles Ende und auch die alten Mass Effect Teile waren hier eher hit & miss (ME1 war sehr cool, wo man aussen an der Citadel hochlaeuft, ME2 war ziemlicher Mumpitz und ME3 hatte halt seine Probleme mit dem Ende und ausserdem fand ich die visuelle Diskripanz zwischen den in game Momenten und den Cutscenes eher stoerend). Auch BW's letztes Spiel vor Andromeda, Dragon Age: Inquisition hatte mMn ein etwas lahmes Ende, in dem sie einfach den Tutrial Level nochmal umgebaut wiederverwendet haben (und das eigentliche Ende ist ja dann eh im Trespasser DLC extra verkauft worden).
Ich verstehe das zwar zu einem gewissen Anteil, da Statistiken ja zeigen, dass viele Spieler die Kampagnen eh nicht bis zum Ende spielen, aber schade finde ich es trotzdem immer wieder wenn ein Ende nicht nochmal einen drauflegen kann.


Aber Andromeda weiss sich am Schluss noch mal ordentlich zu steigern (es folgen Spoiler).
Der Plot nimmt am Ende nochmal Fahrt auf. Der Archon (Boesewicht im Spiel), der bis dahin eher schwach daherkam entpuppt sich als Mann mit dem Plan, der einen nur fuer seine eigenen Zwecke hingehalten hat. Zwar gibt es hier ein bisschen ein Plot Hole dann er findet nun den Nexus, unsere Basis und koennte sie eigentlich recht einfach zerstoeren, tut es aber aus irgendeinme Grund nicht. Man muss schon ein bisschen headcanon bemuehen damit das Sinn macht, aber zwischen seinem arooganten Auftreten (er nimmt uns als Bedrohung eigentlich gar nicht wirklich ernst) und der Tatsache, dass die Kett unsere DNA wollen und uns vielleicht deswegen nicht direkt umbringen wollen kann man sich das schon irgendwie hinbiegen, so das das passt.
Die Finale Mission beginnt dann auch visuell absolut spektakulaer, mit einer Raumschlacht um eine Dyson Sphaere, die sich dann ins innere verlagert. Wir fahren den Nomad Rover auf der Inninseite der Sphaere umher waehrend sich ueber uns zwei Schlachtschiffe und ihre Eskort-Jaeger bekaemppfen. Das sieht absolut brilliant aus und bringt ordentlich Spannung in den Laden (am Ende crasht unser Schiff dann noch fulminant).
Der Endkampf im  Kontrollzentrum der Sphaere ist dann auch nicht weniger spektakulaer aufgezogen, hier mal ein Screenshot:
https://cdnb.artstation.com/p/asset...wong-screenshotwin32-final-156.jpg?1491496652

Und auch vom Gameplay her gefaellt mir die ganze Sektion, inklusive dem Endkampf sehr sehr gut. Man schiesst den Boesewicht nicht einfach kaputt sondern muss Kontrollpunkte einnehmen und verteidigen, gegen sehr viele Gegner, inklusive einem der Architekten mini-Bosse. Sowas mag ich immer lieber als einen "normalen" Bosskampf.

Selbst die -ansonsten eher zurueckhaltende - Musik legt noch mal einen Zahn zu.

Danach gibt es dann noch richtig viel Epilog Content. Ich glaube ich habe nach dem Ende allein ca. 2 Stunden nur damit zugebracht, nochmal alle NPCs auf den verschiedenen Planeten abzuklappern und mir anzuhoeren, was die noch zum Ende der Story zu sagen haben. Ich hatte zwar sonst praktisch keine Quests mehr zu machen aber ich finde das ist eine schoene Art, das Spiel ausklingen zu lassen und besser als wenn es nach den Credits einfach vorbei ist. Dadurch hat man das Gefuehl, dass sich auch etwas geaendert hat durch unsere Aktionen. 

Also, im grossen und Ganzen ist Andromeda gerade in der Mitte des Spiels alles andere als perfekt aber gerade gegen Ende geht es nochmal richtig ab und zieht ein Paradeibespiel von einem Finale durch. Da koennen sich andere Entwickler echt mal noch eine Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Also, im grossen und Ganzen ist Andromeda gerade in der Mitte des Spiels alles andere als perfekt aber gerade gegen Ende geht es nochmal richtig ab und zieht ein Paradebespiel von einem Finale durch. Da koennen sich andere Entwickler echt mal noch eine Scheibe von abschneiden.



Ja Mann! 

Habe die Hauptgeschichte gestern nochmal beendet und fand die Idee um Meridian als neue Heimat total gut. Ich würde mir so sehr wünschen, dass das nur ein Auftakt wäre, aber vermutlich wird der Ansatz begraben werden, falls es mit ME irgendwann mal weitergeht. 

Abgesehen davon: beste Crew nach dem dreckigen Dutzend aus Teil 2! Nur die Menschen hinken wieder hinterher. 

Ich versuche gerade, den DLC zu Odyssey runterzuladen, aber irgendwie ist Steam gerade lahm. :-/


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2019)

hab mir neulich *sniper elite 4* bei steam geleistet, war 80% herabgesetzt.
hatte nach dem aufgrund der ewigen wüstenei doch oftmals ziemlich öden vorgängers, den ich erst kurz zuvor (nach monatelanger "pause") beendet habe, eigentlich erstmals die nase voll von der reihe, bei dem preis hab ich dann aber doch mal zugeschlagen. und tatsächlich bin ich äußerst positiv überrascht! sniper elite 4 ist mindestens eine klasse, eher zwei oder drei, besser als die bisherigen teile. das liegt natürlich nicht zuletzt am deutlich abwechslungsreicheren und "bunteren" schauplatz italien. außerdem sind die wirklich riesigen maps weitaus interessanter gestaltet. das gameplay ist natürlich weitestgehend identisch, aber das soll ja auch so sein. die grafik kann zwar sicherlich nicht mit den genre-größen mithalten, ist aber weitaus mehr als nur zweckmäßig, wie ich finde. dafür ist die performance super und die ladezeiten sogar extrem kurz, trotz installation auf einer schnöden uralt-hdd.


----------



## MrFob (24. April 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ja Mann!
> 
> Habe die Hauptgeschichte gestern nochmal beendet und fand die Idee um Meridian als neue Heimat total gut. Ich würde mir so sehr wünschen, dass das nur ein Auftakt wäre, aber vermutlich wird der Ansatz begraben werden, falls es mit ME irgendwann mal weitergeht.
> 
> ...



Jo, ich wuerde mir auch ein Andromeda 2 wuenschen. Ich wuerde naemlich z.B. auch gerne wissen, wie es mit den Angara weitergeht. Nach dem Ende ist mir da fast ein bisschen zu viel Friede Freude Eierkuchen. Immerhin erheben die Menschen einen ganz schoen dreisten Anspruch auf Meridian ("unser Schiff ist jetzt da, also ist das unsere Welt", naja, nicht ganz so krass aber in die Richtung). Wenn ich ein Angara Politiker waere wuerde ich als erstes mal dafuer sorgen, dass wir auch eine Stadt auf Meridian gruenden. Keine Chance, dass ich so eine maechtige Technologie einfach den anderen ueberlasse und mich mit ein paar Besuchen zufrieden gebe. Zumal mit dem ganzen Hintergrund der Jardaan und dem Fakt, dass die Angara als erste in Helios zu Hause waren sie schon eine Art Erb-Anspruch erheben koennen, mMn.
Im Moment ist man da natuerlich noch auf einem gemeinsamen High, weil man gerade gemeinsam die Kett ordentlich in den Hintern getreten hat aber Meridian koennte mittelfristig fuer einige Spannung sorgen, die zu interessanten Story-Wendungen fuehren koennten.
Fuer eine Fortsetzung bietet Andromeda auf jeden Fall mehr als genug Potential.


Ueber die Crew sind wir aber eher geteilter Meinung. Fuer mich war die Andromeda Crew bei weitem die schwaechste im ME Franchise, wenn nicht sogar in BioWare Spielen insgesamt. Ich konnte praktisch keinen dieser ueberdrehten Klischee-Charaktere leiden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Die Finale Mission beginnt dann auch visuell absolut spektakulaer, mit einer Raumschlacht um eine Dyson Sphaere, die sich dann ins innere verlagert. Wir fahren den Nomad Rover auf der Inninseite der Sphaere umher waehrend sich ueber uns zwei Schlachtschiffe und ihre Eskort-Jaeger bekaemppfen. Das sieht absolut brilliant aus und bringt ordentlich Spannung in den Laden (am Ende crasht unser Schiff dann noch fulminant).
> Der Endkampf im  Kontrollzentrum der Sphaere ist dann auch nicht weniger spektakulaer aufgezogen, hier mal ein Screenshot:
> https://cdnb.artstation.com/p/asset...wong-screenshotwin32-final-156.jpg?1491496652


Jupp! Da fiel mir teilweise die Kinnlade runter, und da man heutzutage schon gewisse Grafik-Standards gewöhnt ist kommt das eher selten vor. ^^

Überhaupt finde ich die allgemeine Aussage dass die Frostbite-Engine nicht für 3rd-Person-Person taugt totaler Humbug ist. Die eignet sich sehr gut dafür, man muss es nur richtig umsetzen, und potent ist sie wohl unbestritten. MEA hat einige der schönsten Space-Areale überhaupt. Dass man bei Anthem wieder technisch so verkackt hat ist wieder nur mit Unorganisation und Termin-Druck zu erklären.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Angara Politiker waere wuerde ich als erstes mal dafuer sorgen, dass wir auch eine Stadt auf Meridian gruenden. Keine Chance, dass ich so eine maechtige Technologie einfach den anderen ueberlasse und mich mit ein paar Besuchen zufrieden gebe. Zumal mit dem ganzen Hintergrund der Jardaan und dem Fakt, dass die Angara als erste in Helios zu Hause waren sie schon eine Art Erb-Anspruch erheben koennen, mMn.



Deswegen habe ich die Moshae zur Botschafterin gemacht. Fand ich nur fair. 
Klar, die Roekaar würden das nicht so einfach hinnehmen. 





MrFob schrieb:


> Ueber die Crew sind wir aber eher geteilter Meinung. Fuer mich war die Andromeda Crew bei weitem die schwaechste im ME Franchise, wenn nicht sogar in BioWare Spielen insgesamt. Ich konnte praktisch keinen dieser ueberdrehten Klischee-Charaktere leiden.



Echt? Schlimmer als Jammer-Kaidan und Mopper-Ashley in Teil 1? 
Drack und Vetra fand ich gar nicht so überdreht. Peebee...klar! Aber sie war mir dennoch sympathisch. 
Und Jaal beim Erlernen der fremden Gebräuche mit den kleinen, kulturellen Peinlichkeiten mochte ich auch. Cora war halt öde und Liam etwas zu jammerig.
Aber zum Zeitpunkt des Filmabends und der...ähhhhhm...dramatischen Darstellung von Ryder und Kallo waren sie mir schon alle and Herz gewachsen. 

Bei Teil 3 hingegen...da hatte ich immer nur Garrus und Javik oder Liara dabei. Javik, die Gute-Laune-Urgewalt.


----------



## MrFob (24. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jupp! Da fiel mir teilweise die Kinnlade runter, und da man heutzutage schon gewisse Grafik-Standards gewöhnt ist kommt das eher selten vor. ^^
> 
> Überhaupt finde ich die allgemeine Aussage dass die Frostbite-Engine nicht für 3rd-Person-Person taugt totaler Humbug ist. Die eignet sich sehr gut dafür, man muss es nur richtig umsetzen, und potent ist sie wohl unbestritten. MEA hat einige der schönsten Space-Areale überhaupt. Dass man bei Anthem wieder technisch so verkackt hat ist wieder nur mit Unorganisation und Termin-Druck zu erklären.



Naja, dass sie gut aussieht - auch in 3rd person - hat glaube ich nie jemand bestritten. Nach dem, was ich so gelesen habe ist es halt eher so gewesen, dass es technisch schwierig ist gewisse Dinge gut umzusetzen, die BioWare Spiele halt eigentlich immer brauchen (so Sachen wie das ganze Inventar- und Dialog-Management, Skripte, einige Sachen be der Steuerung, etc.). Und dann hat es halt auch nicht geholfen, dass sie bei jedem Spiel quasi wieder von vorne angefangen haben und noch dazu immer zu viel wollten und dann am Ende umso weniger bei rauskam.
Aber gut aussehen tut die Engine, keine Frage.



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich die Moshae zur Botschafterin gemacht. Fand ich nur fair.
> Klar, die Roekaar würden das nicht so einfach hinnehmen.


Hatte ich bei meinem ersten PT mit einer eher logisch handelnden Wissenschaftler-Sarah auch gemacht. Aber diesmal habe einen etwas einfaeltigeren militaristisch ausgerichteten Scott gespielt, der sich hauptsaechlich mit dummen Spruechen und seiner Shotgun (und charge+nova) durch das Spiel geschlagen hat. Der hat dann Bradley zum Botschafter gemacht. Ex-Alliance und ein bodenstaendiger Kerl, noch dazu ein Mensch, war die erste Wahl. 



> Echt? Schlimmer als Jammer-Kaidan und Mopper-Ashley in Teil 1?
> Drack und Vetra fand ich gar nicht so überdreht. Peebee...klar! Aber sie war mir dennoch sympathisch.
> Und Jaal beim Erlernen der fremden Gebräuche mit den kleinen, kulturellen Peinlichkeiten mochte ich auch. Cora war halt öde und Liam etwas zu jammerig.
> Aber zum Zeitpunkt des Filmabends und der...ähhhhhm...dramatischen Darstellung von Ryder und Kallo waren sie mir schon alle and Herz gewachsen.
> ...


Was soll ich sagen, ich bin mit ME1 damals in dieses Universum eingetaucht, fand es total genial und das alte Squad ist immer noch meine liebste Truppe.
Kaidan fand ich eher nachdenklich als einen Jammerlappen und Ash mit ihrem persoenlichen Hintergrund, ihrer Religion, der Tough-girl Attituede und dem Missstrauen gegen Aliens (das aber nie in Fremdenhass oder so umschlaegt, auch wenn es viele gerneso dastellen) fand ich eher vielschichtig als irgendwas anderes. Dazu kamen dann Garrus und Wrex, die genial sind, Liara, deren Nerdigkeit ich charmant fand und halt Tali, die in ME1 zugegebenermassen ein laufendes Lexikon fuer die quarians war. 

Dagegen finde ich die Charaktere in Andromeda eher plump. Vetra mit ihrem staendigen Mutter-Komplex, Pebee, deren staendiger Hunger nach dem neuen ironischerweise irgendwann dazu fuehrt, dass ich es nicht mehr hoeren kann, Liam, den ich vom Schiff schmeissen wuerde, wenn ich es koennte, Cora, die die meiste Zeit ziemlich zickig daherkommt. Die einzigen, die ich ganz gut abkann sind Jaal (dessen englischer Sprecher auch viel rausreisst, indem er eine super Vertonung liefert) und Drack (der aber irgendwie auch ein bisschen ein Wrex Abklatsch ist).
Aber mir schwanken die Crew Dialoge auch einfach zu oft zwischen entweder voll auf lustig gemacht oder super theatralisch. Das war in der Trilogie irgendwie noch etwas besser dosiert bzw. halt wie gesagt nicht ganz so ueberdreht.

So, aber genug davon. Ich komm da immer viel zu schnell ins ausschweifen merke ich schon weider. Am Ende des Tages kann man festhalten: Jedem das seine.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Kaidan fand ich eher nachdenklich als einen Jammerlappen



Das fing auch erst mit Teil 2 bzw. 3 so richtig an. 
Kann sein, dass ich das so stark wahrgenommen habe wegen der Beziehungsverstrickungen meiner Shepard über die drei Teile. Warst du nicht derjenige, der meinte, das bringt nur böses Blut ins Team? ;-D
Bezüglich Kaidan war da was dran und es war leicht nervig. 
Sollte ich die Trilogie jemals nochmal spülen, lasse ich ihn in Teil 1 zurück. 

Aber Asche über mein Haupt: ich habe Wrex ganz vergessen. 
Hatte ich mich gefreut, als er im Citadel-DLC das Shuttle mit den Gegnern enterte. 

Hmja, bietet viel Gesprächsstoff. Ich will, dass DA 4 gut genug wird, damit ME auch nochmal eine Chance bekommt. 

Steam hat endlich den DLC zu Odyssey runtergeladen und ich habe kurz reingeschaut. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, ich hätte Unity und Syndicate doch mal beenden sollen, damit mir nicht etwas über die Geschichte der Isu fehlt. Während der Desmond-Ära fühlte ich mich irgendwie besser im Bilde. [emoji848]


----------



## MrFob (24. April 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das fing auch erst mit Teil 2 bzw. 3 so richtig an.
> Kann sein, dass ich das so stark wahrgenommen habe wegen der Beziehungsverstrickungen meiner Shepard über die drei Teile. Warst du nicht derjenige, der meinte, das bringt nur böses Blut ins Team? ;-D
> Bezüglich Kaidan war da was dran und es war leicht nervig.


Ich glaube das war der gute McDrake, oder?
Der soll einfach mal abwarten bis Subverse rauskommt. 



> Steam hat endlich den DLC zu Odyssey runtergeladen und ich habe kurz reingeschaut. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, ich hätte Unity und Syndicate doch mal beenden sollen, damit mir nicht etwas über die Geschichte der Isu fehlt. Während der Desmond-Ära fühlte ich mich irgendwie besser im Bilde. [emoji848]



Oha, ich warte noch bis alle Episoden draussen sind, dann werde ich mir auch mal die Odyssey DLCs zu Gemuete fuehren. Unity (zumindest mal angefangen) und Syndicate sind bei mir auch die beiden Teile, die mir noch fehlen. Freue mich aber schon sehr auf den Atlantis DLC. Ich fand die Isu immer mit den interessantesten Aspekt von AC. Schade, dass sie aus der Meta-Handlung seit Desmond weg ist nichts gescheites mehr gemacht haben. Vielleicht kommt ja aber mit Atlantis wieder was halbwegs ordentliches bei rum.


----------



## fud1974 (25. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> (..)
> Also man kann dem Spiel ja so einiges vorwerfen und so weiter, aber eines muss man ihm schon lassen: Die letzte Mission und das Ende des Spiels sind nach wie vor der Hammer! Ich wuerde sogar so weit gehen, dass der Abschluss von Andromeda zu den besten Spiele-Enden gehoert, die ich kenne.
> (..)
> 
> Ueber die Crew sind wir aber eher geteilter Meinung. Fuer mich war die Andromeda Crew bei weitem die schwaechste im ME Franchise, wenn nicht sogar in BioWare Spielen insgesamt. Ich konnte praktisch keinen dieser ueberdrehten Klischee-Charaktere leiden.



Hmm.. witzig. Bekanntermaßen bin ich ja auch ME:A "Fan" (mehr oder minder), habe ja schon oft genug meinen Kopf für hingehalten und bei unserer Podcast - Verlosung ein Exemplar davon "verschenkt".

Tatsächlich fand ich das Ende zwar nett, aber eigentlich auch nicht weiter bemerkenswert. Hatte ich schon total verdrängt ehrlich gesagt.. wenn ich es jetzt nicht bei dir gelesen hätte, ich hätte nicht mehr gewusst, was da passiert. Aber das ist okay, ich brauch nicht unbedingt ein Mega-Ende, hat mich ja bei ME3 auch nicht gestört. 

Crew: Die wiederum fand ich ausgesprochen witzig... klar sind die Charaktere immer etwas hit-and-miss .. aber das fand ich bei den vorigen Mass Effect Teilen auch... da war auch nicht jeder super und auch von den guten saß nicht jeder Story-Strang oder Dialog.. insgesamt würde ich die zwar noch über die ME:A Crew einordnen, aber
im großen und ganzen fand ich auch die ME:A Truppe unterhaltsam..... alleine schon immer die Frotzeleien wenn man auf den Planeten unterwegs ist... toll. 

Ach ja, technisch.. klar kann die Frostbite Engine schon was, aber der Weg dahin war wohl der Horror. Nur bekommen wir das ja nur eingeschränkt mit.. wir sehen nur das Ergebnis. Wenn die nicht aber wieder Ewigkeiten hätten versenken müssen in die Arbeit mit der Engine hätte es auf den Planeten vielleicht auch für mehr Details gereicht wie eine Fauna wo nicht jedes Tier feindlich ist usw. Den ging die Zeit aus, das merkte man schon.


----------



## MichaelG (25. April 2019)

Das Problem ist aber auch daß ME:A nur 1 Teil Zeit hatte. Die Trilogie hatte 3 Teile + DLC Zeit. Auch ein großer Unterschied. Hätte man Bioware Zeit gegeben hätte sich über DLC und weitere Teile das Thema durchaus erheblich weiter ausbauen können.

Das wird bei der Bewertung von 3 Alt-Teilen ME und 1 Neu-Teil ME:A meistens vergessen. Allein schon der Shadowbroker-DLC war eine sehr gute Erweiterung gewesen. ME:A bekam nicht mal den Quarianer-Archen-DLC.


----------



## McDrake (25. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Danach gibt es dann noch richtig viel Epilog Content. Ich glaube ich habe nach dem Ende allein ca. 2 Stunden nur damit zugebracht, nochmal alle NPCs auf den verschiedenen Planeten abzuklappern und mir anzuhoeren, was die noch zum Ende der Story zu sagen haben. Ich hatte zwar sonst praktisch keine Quests mehr zu machen aber ich finde das ist eine schoene Art, das Spiel ausklingen zu lassen und besser als wenn es nach den Credits einfach vorbei ist. Dadurch hat man das Gefuehl, dass sich auch etwas geaendert hat durch unsere Aktionen.



Was mich beim Epilog gröber gestört hat ist, dass 


Spoiler



die Hyperion am Ende ja "abstürzt" und als neue Basis dient. Sprongt man im Epilog wieder auf die Karten, befindet man sich mit der Hyperion wieder im All


----------



## McDrake (25. April 2019)

Bin seit ein paar Tagen an *Jurassic World Evolution*
Die erste Insel war ja eigentlich nur ein wenig zur Eingewöhnung.
Da war ich auf der zweiten dann ganz kurz ein wenig unter Druck, als
1. die Stürme losbrachen 
2. sich ein paar Fleischfresser bekämpften und 
3. ein paar Pflenzenfresser fanden, dass sie zu wenig Platz hätten und ausgebüxt sind....
Alles gleichzeitig.

Aber strukturiertes Vorgehen hilft.
1. Alle Leute in die Bunker
2. Lass die Fleischfresser sich gegenseitig vermöbeln. "Machen" wir später neue, also links liegen lassen.
Solange sie mit sich selber beschäftigt sind, spielen sie nicht mit dem Zaun.
3. Zäune der Pflanzenfresser flicken.
4. Ausgebrochene Tiere betäuben.
5. Schnell ein neues Gehege für Pflanzenfresser bauen und zwei Gattungen rüber transportieren.

Werde dann morgen mal die dritte Insel ansteuern.

Gefällt mir gut das Spiel. Bissl überlegen muss man schon, ist jetzt aber auch nicht ultrakomplex.


----------



## MrFob (25. April 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber auch daß ME:A nur 1 Teil Zeit hatte. Die Trilogie hatte 3 Teile + DLC Zeit. Auch ein großer Unterschied. Hätte man Bioware Zeit gegeben hätte sich über DLC und weitere Teile das Thema durchaus erheblich weiter ausbauen können.
> 
> Das wird bei der Bewertung von 3 Alt-Teilen ME und 1 Neu-Teil ME:A meistens vergessen. Allein schon der Shadowbroker-DLC war eine sehr gute Erweiterung gewesen. ME:A bekam nicht mal den Quarianer-Archen-DLC.



Deswegen habe ich in meinem Post oben auch nur die Charaktaere von ME:A mit denen von ME1 verglichen. Wobei auch dieser Vergleich nicht so ganz fair ist (jetzt aber in der anderen Richtung), da ME1 ja auch erstmal das ganze Universum vorstellen/aufbauen musste, da konnte dann Andromeda schon auf sehr viel mehr aufbauen. Im grossen und ganzen ist es schwierig Andromeda mit den alten ME Spielen zu vergleichen. Am Ende ist es halt Geschmackssache. Mir gefaellt die alte Trilogie am Ende halt immer noch um einiges besser, aber das laeuft darauf hinaus, dass ich die Trilogie mit einer 9 - 9.5/10 bewerten wuerde und Andromeda halt mit einer 7.5-8/10. Sind alles immer noch gute Spiele mMn.

Dass wir den quarian DLC nicht bekommen haben stoert mich jetzt nicht sonderlich. Lore-technisch ist naemlich die quarian Ark auch wieder totaler Schwachsinn der ueberhaupt keinen Sinn im ME Universum ergibt und nur deswegen (fast) gemacht worden ist, um irgendwie die anderen bekannten Rassen in Andromeda reinzustopfen ohne Sinn und Verstand. Nein danke. Wenn sie den DLC gemacht haetten haette ich wahrscheinlich beim durchspielen nur wieder die ganze Zeit gefacepalmt.
Ich hoffe ja trotz allem irgendwie noch auf ein Andromeda 2 aber dann bitte mit einer Handlung, die sich auch auf die Andromeda Galaxie konzentriert, auf die Remnant, die Kett, Angara und ein paar neue Spezies vielleicht. Je weniger sie da die Milchstrasse erwaehnen desto besser.



McDrake schrieb:


> Was mich beim Epilog gröber gestört hat ist, dass
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Aeh, was? Nene, das passt schon alles. Die Hyperion (also die menschliche Arche, das Riesenschiff mit dem wir nach Andromeda geflogen sind, ist auf Meridian gecrasht und dient jetzt als Grundlage fuer die neue "Stadt" die dort entstehen soll. 

Wir (also Ryder und das Pathfinder Team) sind ja mit der Tempest unterwegs, ein viel kleineres Scoutschiff, dass mit dem Nexus ruebergekommen ist und unserem Team dann relativ frueh im Spiel zur Verfuegung gestellt wird.

Das sind zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe. Waehrend 99% des Spiels ist die Hyperion ja an den Nexus angedockt. Das sieht man auch in den Videos, wenn du mit der Tempest zum Nexus zurueckfliegst, waehrend des Spiels. Je nachdem, wie viele der Archen du gefunden/gerettet hast sind auch dementsprechend viele angedockt. So waren es bei mir vor dem Ende immer 3 Stueck, nach dem Ende sind es dann nur noch 2, weil die Hyperion ja jetzt fehlt. Und auch im Nexus kann man nach dem Ende in der Schnellreise-Bahn die Hyperion-Zielpunkte nicht mehr auswaehlen.
Da haben sie also alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

Ich spiele immer noch TD 2. Das und jenes farmen, die Exotix sich holen usw. Bis jetzt macht das Game noch richtig Fun. Und Große Sachen wie der Raid kommen ja erst noch. Für mich bis jetzt das Spiel des Jahres. 
Und dann diese Spielwelt, einfach nur Imba.


----------



## McDrake (25. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Das sind zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe. Waehrend 99% des Spiels ist die Hyperion ja an den Nexus angedockt. Das sieht man auch in den Videos, wenn du mit der Tempest zum Nexus zurueckfliegst, waehrend des Spiels. Je nachdem, wie viele der Archen du gefunden/gerettet hast sind auch dementsprechend viele angedockt. So waren es bei mir vor dem Ende immer 3 Stueck, nach dem Ende sind es dann nur noch 2, weil die Hyperion ja jetzt fehlt. Und auch im Nexus kann man nach dem Ende in der Schnellreise-Bahn die Hyperion-Zielpunkte nicht mehr auswaehlen.
> Da haben sie also alles richtig gemacht.



Asoooo
Das stimmt natürlich, ich Dödel.
Grad nochmals angeschaut mit meinem alten Spielstand.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. April 2019)

Ich würde ja wahnsinnig gern das neue *Anno 1800* spielen, aber irgendwie habe ich aktuell keine freie Zeit. Seit Release habe ich gerade einmal drei Stunden gespielt. 

Ich frage mich, wie Leute MIT Kindern das überhaupt auf die Reihe bekommen...
Der "Fluch" des "Erwachsenseins", genügend Kohle, um Dir wirklich jedes Spiel, auf das man Bock hat, kaufen zu können, aber keine Zeit, um's tatsächlich auch zu spielen...


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]Ich frage mich, wie Leute MIT Kindern das überhaupt auf die Reihe bekommen...
> Der "Fluch" des "Erwachsenseins", genügend Kohle, um Dir wirklich jedes Spiel, auf das man Bock hat, kaufen zu können, aber keine Zeit, um's tatsächlich auch zu spielen...


This. 

Man spielt deutlich, deutlich weniger ... ich bin jetzt bei 4h 30min seit Release und im Grunde kommt man nur am WE irgendwann spät Abends dazu, wenn das Kind im Bett liegt. Ansonsten ist es echt bitter ... vor allem bin ich jetzt schon am Konfigurieren eines neuen privaten Rechners und ich weiß, dass ich noch weniger spielen werde, weil ich mir auch zeitgleich einen neuen Grill gekauft habe.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> This.
> 
> Man spielt deutlich, deutlich weniger ... ich bin jetzt bei 4h 30min seit Release und im Grunde kommt man nur am WE irgendwann spät Abends dazu, wenn das Kind im Bett liegt. Ansonsten ist es echt bitter ... vor allem bin ich jetzt schon am Konfigurieren eines neuen privaten Rechners und ich weiß, dass ich noch weniger spielen werde, weil ich mir auch zeitgleich einen neuen Grill gekauft habe.



Ich habe ja im Moment als "Extraaktivität" Hochzeitsorga, die neben meinem geregelten Tagesablauf so ziemlich die ganze Freizeit auffrisst. Insbesondere, da aktuell alles an mir hängt, da meine Frau beruflich momentan aufgrund Urlaub/Krankenstand ihre Abteilung so ziemlich alleine schmeißen muss... 

ProTipp an alle, die eine (halbwegs) große Hochzeitsfeier planen: 
Gönnt euch einen professionellen Hochzeitsplaner. Die 10% vom Gesamtbudget, die sie im Schnitt so nehmen, sind dann eigentlich auch schon egal...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich würde ja wahnsinnig gern das neue *Anno 1800* spielen, aber irgendwie habe ich aktuell keine freie Zeit. Seit Release habe ich gerade einmal drei Stunden gespielt.
> 
> Ich frage mich, wie Leute MIT Kindern das überhaupt auf die Reihe bekommen...
> Der "Fluch" des "Erwachsenseins", genügend Kohle, um Dir wirklich jedes Spiel, auf das man Bock hat, kaufen zu können, aber keine Zeit, um's tatsächlich auch zu spielen...


Planung. Alles eine Frage der Planung. 

Jeden zweiten Abend erlaube ich mir - wenn die Kids schlafen - meine 2-3 Stunden. Etwas Flexibilität gehört allerdings schon dazu, in Sonderfällen bin ich auch zwei Abende hintereinander an familiären Verpflichtungen gebunden wie "Beruhigen des Babys", Aufpassen falls Madame mal nach einem harten Tag schon nach dem Abendbrot k.o. auf die Couch fällt und so.

Außerdem ist es nicht ganz unvorteilhaft wenn die Gattin selber das Gaming als eines von vielen Hobbies hat. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (25. April 2019)

werde nachher mal in Days Gone etwas reinspielen


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2019)

*Jurassic Park Evolution*

Hab die dritte Insel 3 mal neu begonnen, bis ich "die Lösung" fand.
Das Hauptproblem ist bei der ja eigentlich, dass nicht genug Geld vorhanden ist.
Nur kann man doch einfach auf der florierenden Inseln, welche man zuvor hoffentlich zu Stande gebracht hat, einfach Expeditionen rausschicken und die Fossilien dann auf der neuen Insel verkaufen.

Das Spiel macht man dann mit der Erforschung neuer Medikamente, etc weiter.
Also erforschen auf den rentablen Inseln, welche ein dickes Geldpolster haben und setzt diese dann auf der neuen Insel ein.
Hmmmm

Irgendwie inkonsequent:
Geldmittel kann man nicht transferiere, aber Wissen und Fossilien schon?
Mir solls recht sein. Ich hab einfach Spass am bauen und optimieren.
Aber reiner Sandkasten motiviert mich dann irgendwie doch wieder zu wenig.
Diese Mischung hier, ist für meinen Geschmack gemacht.
So weit, so gut gemacht Frontier.

Ein wenig mehr Planet Coaster, grade beim fingeligen Bauen, hätte das ganze noch perfektioniert.
Hoffe, das sieht man dann bei ihrem Zoo-Game


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. April 2019)

So, gerade Teil 1 des DLCs *The Fate of Atlantis* für Assassin's Creed: Odyssey durchgespielt. Fazit: Naaaaa jaaaaa ...
Leider sehr formelhafter Aufbau mit wenig Abwechslung in einer im Vergleich zum Hauptspiel sehr leeren und leblosen Welt. Keine Nebenquests, kaum interessante Charaktere und wirkliche neue Infos zum Precursor-Volk oder, nuna ja ... _Atlantis_ gab es auch nicht. Ein neuer Feindtyp zieht die Kämpfe dazu etwas arg in die Länge. Insgesamt ziemlich schwacher Start. Grafisch ein herrliches neues Gebiet, ohne Frage. Dafür und weil die Grundmechaniken natürlich weiterhin prima funktionieren gibt's noch *6/10*.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. April 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> So, gerade Teil 1 des DLCs *The Fate of Atlantis* für Assassin's Creed: Odyssey durchgespielt.



Warum muss ich dabei an Indiana Jones denken? Irgendwas nervt mich immer massiv daran, wenn neue Spiele/Produkte die Namen von alten übernehmen, die evtl. nicht einmal was damit zutun haben (in diesem Fall Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Warum muss ich dabei an Indiana Jones denken? Irgendwas nervt mich immer massiv daran, wenn neue Spiele/Produkte die Namen von alten übernehmen, die evtl. nicht einmal was damit zutun haben (in diesem Fall Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis).


Naja, bei 30 Jahren Abstand kann eine ähnlich klingende Betitelung dich mal vorkommen. Außerdem steckt kein Indy im AC-DLC-Namen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2019)

Ich hab gestern die Kampagne von Anno 1800 beendet, war ganz in Ordnung. Nur ist mir hierbei mal wieder aufgefallen was die Einwohner für Suffköppe sind: ich war immer kurz vor dem finanziellen Kollaps, obwohl ich um die 4-5T Einwohner hatte & eigentlich der Meinung, dass ich nicht zuviele bzw. unnütze Industrien habe. Dann les ich, dass unsere Bremse ~4-5T Einnahmen hat, also ein wenig geschaut und gesehen, dass die zwar zufrieden sind, aber es keinen Alkohol gibt, weder Bier noch Rum.

Also mit den letzten Goldstücken die ich gefunden habe eine weitere Insel mit Hopfen besiedelt, auf meiner Hauptinsel die Bierproduktion angestoßen und den Rum aus der Neuen Welt importiert ... tadaaaaa, 6T Einnahmen und am Ende der Kampagne hatte ich liquide Mittel i.H.v. 600T 

Schade find ich nur, dass man in der Kampagne = Tutorial nur bis in die 3. Stufe spielt.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern die Kampagne von Anno 1800 beendet, war ganz in Ordnung. Nur ist mir hierbei mal wieder aufgefallen was die Einwohner für Suffköppe sind...



Die saufen wie die Löcher, ja. 

Ein Reddit-User hat dazu eine wunderbare Grafik erstellt:

https://www.reddit.com/r/anno/comments/beshgn/each_unit_of_food_ingame_is_one_ton_so_i_took_the/


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2019)

Schöne Übersicht ...


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Mai 2019)

Heute endlich mal *Red Dead Redemption 2* angeschmissen und ... puh, das sagt mir irgendwie gar nicht zu!
Wer hat sich bitte diese dämliche Steuerung ausgedacht? Da fällt einem beim Reiten ja der Daumen ab. Springen auf Viereck, Waffe aufheben mit R1, aber Hut aufheben  mit einer anderen Taste?!

Dazu sehr ungünstig gewählte Speicherpunkte in Missionen in Verbindung mit geringer Bewegungsfreiheit - "Oh, du bist drei Meter voraus geritten, obwohl du dem NPC eigentlich folgen solltest? GAME OVER, DU VERSAGER!!!11"

Ich glaube, ich passe.


----------



## MrFob (1. Mai 2019)

Ich habe nur RDR1 mal angespielt aber das reiten mit dem staendigen Knopf-druecken fand ich da auch schon total komisch.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Mai 2019)

Kann man das Problem nicht über die Steuerungsoption lösen? Ich musste nicht umstellen, aber ich dachte, da hätte es unterschiedliche Profile für die Steuerung gegeben. 
Oder war das für die Art der Zielhilfe? [emoji848]

Ich habe zwischendurch mal Bäume gerammt, aber in Großen und Ganzen konnte ich mich zum Glück schnell an Arthurs behäbige Steuerung gewöhnen.


----------



## McDrake (4. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Jurassic Park Evolution*


ich komme nicht los... will jenes optimieren, und das was erforschen.
und die Dinos sehen teilweise wirklich klasse aus.

Der will doch nur spielen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn was sooo süss schläft, kann doch nix Böses wollen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Mai 2019)

Ich komme auch nicht los. [emoji3]

Aus irgendeiner Laune heraus hatte ich Lust, zwischendurch neben Anno und TESO ein wenig an einem Durchgang DA:I zu spielen, bei dem ich in der DragonKeep einen Spielstand mit einem sehr fiesen Wächter-Zwerg erstellt hatte, mit lauter Entscheidungen, die ich so in Origins niemals getroffen hätte. 
Und weil die englische Synchro ja ganz gut sein soll, wollte ich Inquisition das erste Mal auf Englisch spielen. 
Leider ist das alles nicht so einfach, da das englische Sprachpaket nicht mehr über Origin angeboten wird. Also musste ich das Spiel nochmal neu runterladen.

Dann kam ich auf die Idee, DA2 auf Englisch zu starten, das ich bislang auch nur auf deutsch gespielt hatte, weil das über den Launcher tatsächlich erstmal unkompliziert möglich war und ich zumindest mal Varric und Cassandra hören wollte...hätte ja sein können, dass die mir nicht zusagen, dann hätte ich mir das mit DA:I sparen können. Das Ergebnis war, dass ich dann einfach weiter spielte. [emoji28]
Ich liebe DA2 ja, weil ich sehr gut über die c&p-Gegenden hinwegsehen und mich nur auf die Geschichte um diese völlig heruntergekommene Stadt konzentrieren kann und gerne diese Gruppe von Verrückten begleite, die sich in sechs Jahren um die großartige Sarkasto-Hawke scharren. [emoji6]
Auf Englisch war das dann nochmal ganz unterhaltsam. 

Nun haben sich zwei „Probleme“ aufgetan: ich kann die DLC nicht spielen, weil dort die Sprachausgabe fehlt. Ich habe gelesen, dass man DA2 dann nochmal komplett auf Englisch installieren muss, ohne das deutsche Spiel über den Launcher umzustellen, aber irgendwie habe ich es noch nicht hinbekommen. Ich hatte Origin schon auf Englisch umgepolt für DA:I, aber das hat bei DA2 noch nicht funktioniert. Das kratzt gerade an meinem Ehrgeiz. [emoji3]

Zu allem Überfluss hat mich die englische Stimme von Fenris (im Deutschen tatsächlich die von Deadpool, was mir kürzlich erst klar wurde, als ich den Sprecher in Umbrella Academy als Hazel hörte) an Iorweth aus Witcher 2 erinnert (ich habe irgendwie ein Faible für zynische Mörder-Elfen mit derben Stimmen [emoji848]) und nun habe ich Lust, die Witcher-Reihe nochmal zu spielen... [emoji3]

Retten könnte mich die nächste Episode von LiS2, von der ich gestern einen Trailer geschaut habe, aber vor der habe ich jetzt Angst. [emoji6]


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Mai 2019)

Divide by Sheep kann man sich auf Steam bis 13. Mai 19:00 Uhr kostenlos sichern.

Ups, falscher Thread und um trotzdem etwas zum Thema beizutragen - ich spiele gerade *Anno 1800*. Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Mai 2019)

Life is Strange 2 Episode 3...gerade beendet. 

Wtf? Ich weiß gar nicht, ob das jetzt gut gelaufen ist oder nicht. 



Spoiler



Daniel wurde am Ende verletzt und hat die ganze Hütte zerlegt, alle liegen halbtot rum und irgendwie sah das so aus, als habe Sean ne Scherbe ins Auge bekommen. So wird’s ja wohl nicht sein, hoffe ich. 
Bis dahin fand ich meinen Verlauf gar nicht so schlecht. Daniel und Sean haben sich ausgesprochen, statt dass es einen neuen Haarschnitt gab und ich habe Big Joe nicht alarmiert. 
Aber dann bin ich erst nach Daniel und Finn angekommen und sie wurden von Merrill erwischt. Als der Finn erschießen wollte, habe ich Daniel eingreifen lassen, der daraufhin angeschossen wurde. Sah aber harmlos aus. 
Aber irgendwie scheint das nicht vermeidbar zu sein, außer, man lässt Finn drauf gehen?

Und abgesehen davon: die ganze Zeit lasse ich Sean den verantwortungsvollen Bruder sein, der auf den kleinen Sith-Lord aufpasst und da lasse ich ihn einmal einen wegstecken und gleich geht alles den Bach runter. 



Hm. Toll. Und jetzt wieder warten ey! Ich hasse Life is Strange 2...das ist viel fieser als Teil 1.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Mai 2019)

Life is Strange 2 Episode 3 ist draußen? Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen, aber aktuell kann ich's verletzungsbedingt ohnehin nur sehr eingeschränkt spielen. Ich spiele aufgrund der langen Abstände zwischen den Episoden aber ohnehin mit dem Gedanken, erst dann weiter zu machen, wenn die letzte Episode erschienen ist.  Aktuell ist zocken mit der linken Hand nämlich extrem anstrengend. In den letzten 1 1/2 Monaten habe ich daher generell so gut wie gar nicht gezockt, aber vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mit *Kathy Rain* angefangen, dass es kurzzeitig kostenlos auf Steam gab, da es sich einhändig gut mit der Maus spielen lässt. Gefällt mir gut, bin allerdings noch nicht so extrem weit. Was ich aber bisher sagen kann: Es macht Spaß, aber an die Qualität der ähnlichen Adventures von Wadjet Eyes Games (Blackwell Reihe, Unavowed) kommt es wohl nicht ganz ran. Aber wie gesagt: Bin noch ziemlich am Anfang, evtl. steigert es sich ja noch.

Davon abgesehen hat mich entgegen jede Vernunft mal wieder das Lenkrad eingeladen und ich habe trotz Armprobleme ein paar Runden in* rFactor 2* gedreht. Der Reiza DLC, der vor ein paar Monaten erschien und vor kurzem einen Patch bekommen hat, ist einfach nur unglaublich gut. Egal ob im auf VW Käfer Technik basierenden Formula V, im Metalmoro Prototypen mit Chevy V8 oder Judd V10 ... ich weiß schon, warum rFactor 2 meine Lieblingsrennsimulation ist. Keine andere Sim fühlt sich so authentisch an (da kommt höchstens Automobilista ran, was übrigens von den Reiza Studio entwickelt wurde, die auch diesen DLC gemacht haben) und gibt so nachvollziehbares Feedback über das Lenkrad weiter. Wie auch immer: Meinem Aua-Arm hat das heute vermutlich nicht so gut getan, aber für die Seele war diese halbe Stunde Gasgeben pures Gold.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2019)

In den letzten 2 Monaten hab ich diese Spiele durchgezockt: *Far Cry New Dawn, Nier: Automata, Rage, Late Shift, Bulletstorm Full Clip Edition, Vampyr.*


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Mai 2019)

A Plague Tale: Innocence







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oDoXfrpNIK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (14. Mai 2019)

Die Woche wird hart. Also momentan suchte ich gerade wieder *GrimDawn* mit einem neuem Char, jetzt fängt aber diese Woche auch noch die neue Saison in *Diablo 3* mit wirklich guten Änderungen wieder an und und zur gleichen Zeit auch *The Division 2* mit dem neuem Update und dem ersten Raid ab Donnerstag. Das wird zeitlich echt hart.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2019)

A Plaque Tale of Innosence. Das Spiel ist geil. Geniales Setting, unverbraucht, Charaktere die einen sofort ans Herz wachsen, Kloß im Hals-Momente.... Bin gerade mit Episode IV durch. 

Das Spiel macht bisher alles richtig. Man ist nicht übermächtig, im Gegenteil. Man muss sehen wie man an Gegnern vorbeikommt. Die direkte Konfrontation ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen tödlich. 

Die Grafik ist top, die Atmosphäre haben sie ebenfalls sehr gut getroffen.

Ich bleibe dabei. Das Spiel bekommt bei mir 2019 einen Podestplatz.


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Mai 2019)

Gestern Abend *Metro: Exodus* beendet. Irgendwie weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll.

Gefühlt war es der schwächste Teil der Reihe, aber auch deshalb, weil 4A Games wieder nichts getan hat, um die altbekannten Probleme (KI, Gesichtsanimationen, Balancing) anzugehen.

Ich mochte zudem den Open-World-Ansatz nicht, einfach weil es in der Welt (oder den Welten, sind ja drei große Hubs) nichts Spannendes zu finden gibt. Das liegt auch am Crafting. Denn das sorgt einerseits dafür, dass man fast immer nur die zwei Handwerksmaterialien in Schränken findet statt Zeug, das einem sofort weiterhilft. Und zweitens ist das Crafting paradoxerweise extrem simpel gehalten, obwohl es so eine zentrale Rolle im Spiel einnimmt.

Ich hätte erwartet, dass ich meine Ausrüstung mit gesammelten Rohstoffen verbessern kann. Pustekuchen, die (noch dazu ziemlich langweiligen) Upgrades muss man halt finden, der Ein- und Ausbau ist dann kostenlos. Stattdessen darf man nur Gebrauchsgegenstände wie Spritzen, Granaten und Munition anfertigen. Wer clever spielt, alles absucht und gut haushaltet, bleibt aber auf einem dreistelligen Rohstoffvorrat sitzen, geht weiter in die Open World und wird für seine Erkundungsfreude belohnt mit ... ja, richtig, mehr nutzlosen Rohstoffen.

Hmpf. Die Story war diesmal leider extrem (!) vorhersehbar und stärker noch als in den Vorgängern fällt der stumme Held negativ auf. Besonders weil einen jeder noch so unbedeutende NPC minutenlang vollschwafelt. In der Kürze liegt die Würze, liebe Entwickler, auch und besonders beim Storytelling! 

Weil Exodus natürlich trotzdem noch sehr atmosphärisch und stellenweise hübsch ist (der Wow-Effekt aus Last Light fehlte aber inzwischen komplett) und der Mix aus Schleichen und Ballern grundsätzlich gut gelungen ist, gibt's von mir noch *7/10*


----------



## TAOO (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht, des Tages und des Alttags ! Habe vorhin mal wieder"DayZ", gespielt und das nach gut über ein Jahr, vieleicht sogar knapp 2 ! Mittlerweile ist"DayZ", bei Vers.1.03 und als ich es mir damals gekauft hatte war es 4 euro billiger als Heute,und stieg bei Vers.0.30 ein, das war ca. vor 4 Jahren ! Ziemlich frühe Version . Das Game hat sich so dermaßend verändert das ich echt sagen muß, wenn es so weiter geht kann es richtig gut werden . Als ich das Spiel zum ersten mal Heute wieder gestartet habe, gab es gleich einen kleinen Schock, nicht schon wieder die ganzen Tastatur/Maus Belegungen neu ordnen, aber auch da hat sich natürlich was getan . Viel übersichtlicher, viel genauer, und gefühlte 1000 Sachen weniger, also kompakter . Wer das frühe"DayZ", noch kannte der brauchte mindestens irgendeinen Schulabschluss + Seminar, und noch nen Doktor Titel um da durchzublicken, bzw.mal fertig zu werden . Echt jetzt ohne scheiß, es gab alleine schon nur um sich hinlegen zu können drei verschiedene Tasten, und und und, ein echter Albtraum - GEWESEN !!!! Ich finde"DayZ", hat irgendwas besonderes, und bin mal gespannt auf die fertige Vollversion . Gute Nackt


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Mai 2019)

Nachdem mir Red Dead Redemption 2 vor zwei, drei Monaten irgendwie doch etwas zu langatmig wurde (ich war nichtmal mit Kapitel 3 fertig), hab ich mich die letzten Tage doch nochmal ran gewagt. 

Das Spiel beginnt ja doch sehr interessant und stellt die wichtigsten Figuren auch sehr gut vor. Im Laufe von Kapitel 2 und 3 plätschert die Story aber eher so vor sich hin und da mir da noch der rote Faden fehlte und es einfach kaum echte Höhepunkte gab, hab ich das Spiel erstmal links liegen gelassen. Obwohl mir die Charaktere allesamt echt gut gefallen und ich sagen muss, dass R* hier grandioses abliefert, was die Figuren (und generell die Spielwelt) angeht. Aber jetzt, nachdem ich Kapitel 6 erreicht habe, muss ich sagen: Wow. In Kapitel 4 fängt die Story an, richtig spannend zu werden. Und ich meine richtig spannend und es macht definitiv Lust auf mehr. 

Leider gestalten sich einige Missionen als stumpfes Schießbudengeballer. Woher hat denn bitteschön die O'Driscoll-Bande so viele Mitglieder her? Das ist ja fast schon eine Armee. Ebenso wie die Pinkerton Detective Agency. 

Aber alles in allem...trotz einiger Längen, ein absolut grandioses Spiel. Und auch die Open World erschlägt einen nicht, weil die Hauptstory ohnehin  durch den Großteil der Welt führt und man so alles nach und nach auskundschaften kann.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast schon eine Armee. Ebenso wie die Pinkerton Detective Agency.



RDR2 spielt 1899, oder? Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatten die Pinkertons, als größte "Security Firma" ihrer Zeit, schon deutlich mehr als 1000 Mitarbeiter.  1892 z. B. schlugen 300 Pinkerton-Agenten einen Streik der Stahlarbeiter bei Pittsburgh nieder. 
Insofern ist das nicht unrealistisch, wenn die quasi in Armeestärke auftreten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Mai 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> RDR2 spielt 1899, oder? Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatten die Pinkertons, als größte "Security Firma" ihrer Zeit, schon deutlich mehr als 1000 Mitarbeiter.  1892 z. B. schlugen 300 Pinkerton-Agenten einen Streik der Stahlarbeiter bei Pittsburgh nieder.
> Insofern ist das nicht unrealistisch, wenn die quasi in Armeestärke auftreten.


Kann man so stehen lassen. Aber das trifft auf die O'Driscolls ja nun eher nicht zu.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kann man so stehen lassen. Aber das trifft auf die O'Driscolls ja nun eher nicht zu.



Wohl eher nicht, ja.

Tatsächlich gab's im Wilden Westen wohl kurze Zeit einige riesige "Gangs", hauptsächlich gegen Ende/kurz nach dem Bürgerkrieg, die sich hauptsächlich aus Deserteuren/ehemaligen Rebellentruppen zusammensetzen und die schon mal >500 Mann stark sein konnten.

Die späten Gangs Ende des 19. Jh/Anfang des 20. Jh. waren aber oft nur eine Handvoll Männer; große Gangs mit 20-30 Mitglieder waren eher die Ausnahme, als die Regel (ein Umstand, der übrigens u. a. der Pinkerton Agency zu verdanken ist).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt, nachdem ich Kapitel 6 erreicht habe, muss ich sagen: Wow. In Kapitel 4 fängt die Story an, richtig spannend zu werden. Und ich meine richtig spannend und es macht definitiv Lust auf mehr.



Ohja! Wir reden nochmal, wenn du durch bist. [emoji23]

Die Story war einfach großartig. Bin froh, dass ich dran geblieben bin, aber das Spiel hatte mich tatsächlich schnell in seinem Bann. 

Spiele weiterhin A Plague Tale, dass wirklich unglaublich gut ist. 

Und ich bin immer noch „sauer“ wegen Episode 3 von Life is Strange 2, weil ich durch andere Spieler auf etwas aufmerksam wurde, das ich so gar nicht auf dem Plan hatte. Wagt es nicht, Dontnod!


----------



## golani79 (16. Mai 2019)

RDR 2 sollte ich auch mal weiterspielen.

Bin nur nicht sicher, ob ich nochmal neu anfangen soll oder ob ich weiterspiele .. mittlerweile doch schon ein paar Monate Unterbrechung drinnen xD

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Mai 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ohja! Wir reden nochmal, wenn du durch bist. [emoji23]
> 
> Die Story war einfach großartig. Bin froh, dass ich dran geblieben bin, aber das Spiel hatte mich tatsächlich schnell in seinem Bann.


Mich auch. Nur zwischendurch hatte es bisher einige Längen. 

Generell finde ich RDR2, wider meiner eigenen Erwartungen vor dem Kauf, richtig genial und besser, als GTAV und auch besser als andere Open World Games. Es ist zwar groß nichts neues dabei, aber allein die Spielwelt ist äußerst lebendig und wirkt von vorn bis hinten hochgradig detailliert und lebendig. Allein was diese Details angeht, stinkt so ziemlich jedes andere Open World-Spiel ab. Und es fühlt sich auch nie wirklich nach Arbeit an, wenn man X und Y absolviert. Und das, obwohl ich mit dem Western-Setting nie wirklich was anfangen konnte.  R* hat hier also (fast) alles richtig gemacht. 



golani79 schrieb:


> RDR 2 sollte ich auch mal weiterspielen.
> 
> 
> Bin nur nicht sicher, ob ich nochmal neu anfangen soll oder ob ich weiterspiele .. mittlerweile doch schon ein paar Monate Unterbrechung drinnen xD
> ...




Ich hab auch nicht wieder neu angefangen. Es gab zwar den ein oder anderen Moment, bei dem ich mir "Wasn jetzt los?" dachte, aber dann hat's auch wieder Klick gemacht.  Ich hatte auch noch soweit alle Charaktere im Kopf. Wieder rein kommen ist also nicht das Problem.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2019)

Schätze ich stehe bei "Vikings: Wolves of Midgard" kurz vor der Ziellinie. Hoffe ich zumindest, denn es zieht sich so langsam.  In den bisher knapp 30 Spielstunden wurden schon einige Levels recycelt, und an so manchem Bossgegner knabbere ich bestimmt ne gefühlte Viertelstunde bis dieser endlich hopps geht. Bin kein Freund arg langer Boss-Kämpfe. 

Dabeben noch "Abe's Odyssey: New'n tasty" installiert und kurz reingeschnuppert. Woah!!! Also DAS ist ja mal ein Remake allererster Güte. Von den Zwischensequenzen, dem Menü bis hin zur Levelgestaltung bleibt es dem 1990er-Original bis ins letzte Detail absolut treu. Nur eben technisch zeitgemäßer. Und es sieht wirklich verdammt gut aus.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mich auch. Nur zwischendurch hatte es bisher einige Längen.
> 
> Generell finde ich RDR2, wider meiner eigenen Erwartungen vor dem Kauf, richtig genial und besser, als GTAV und auch besser als andere Open World Games. Es ist zwar groß nichts neues dabei, aber allein die Spielwelt ist äußerst lebendig und wirkt von vorn bis hinten hochgradig detailliert und lebendig



Die Welt in RDR2 ist unglaublich detailreich, wenn man sich die Zeit zum Hinschauen nimmt. 
Ich habe mich zum Beispiel einmal nur damit beschäftigt, einen Wolf zu beobachten, der sich an einen Bären heranpirschte, der wieder auf einem zugefrorenen See ganz im Norden unterwegs war, bis er den Wolf bemerkte und ihn dann jagte. 

Dann noch die Zufallsbegegnungen (der superprofessionelle KKK [emoji23]) und die interessanten Punkte, die Arthur dann auch zeichnet. Einfach toll.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Mai 2019)

Hab mir nun mal A Plaque Tale: Innocence zugelegt. 

Eigentlich wirklich ein gutes Game, das mich schon in den ersten paar Spielstunden flau im Magen werden ließ. 


Spoiler



Insbesondere die Szene auf dem Schlachtfeld, in der sich Ratten in einen Pferdekadaver niedergelassen haben und dann ausbrechen. Allein die Bewegungen im Kadaver konnte man deutlich sehen und war schon ziemlich ekelhaft.



Allerdings trägt das Spiel bisweilen doch etwas dick auf und so ganz ohne Fantasy kommt es (scheinbar) doch nicht aus. Zumindest bemüht es sich in seiner Inszenierung nicht gerade um historische Authentizität. Allein der vermeintliche Obermotz könnte in seiner dicken, schwarzen Rüstung als Antagonist aus 'nem 08/15-Fantasy Game entsprungen sein. Von den übertriebenen Mengen an Ratten und gigantischen Leichenstapeln mal ganz zu schweigen. 

Optisch ist es verdammt schick, obwohl mir die etwas steifen Mimiken der Figuren etwas sauer aufstoßen. Und die Chromatic Aberration ist extrem aufdringlich (auch wenn man die in der Ini zum Glück abstellen kann).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hab mir nun mal A Plaque Tale: Innocence zugelegt.
> 
> Eigentlich wirklich ein gutes Game, das mich schon in den ersten paar Spielstunden flau im Magen werden ließ.
> 
> ...



Diese Szene hat mir nicht so viel ausgemacht, aber noch zuvor in der Kirche


Spoiler



als man das erste Mal den Ratten begegnet, wenn sie in Massen aus dem Keller strömen und den Priester essen...ich habe im RL keine Angst vor Ratten, aber in diesem Moment hat mein Herz einen ganz schönen Sprung gemacht. 



Hugo ist übrigens wohltuend hilfreich und jammert erstaunlich wenig. Nach Life is Strange 2 Episode 3 habe ich so ein pflegeleichtes Pixel-Kind dringend nötig. ;-D


----------



## MichaelG (19. Mai 2019)

Kannst ja schon mal virtuell für das eigene Kind üben. *duckundschnellweg*   

Aber Plaque Tale of Innocence ist  für mich ein absolutes Highlight dieses Jahr. Top!


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hab mir nun mal A Plaque Tale: Innocence zugelegt.





MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber Plaque Tale of Innocence ist  für mich ein absolutes Highlight dieses Jahr. Top!



Ich bin mir aber sicher es heisst Plague. Oder geht es im Spiel um Zahnbelag?


----------



## Bonkic (19. Mai 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich bin mir aber sicher es heisst Plague. Oder geht es im Spiel um Zahnbelag?



der kleine hugo hat üble zahnschmerzen und muss dringend zum zahnarzt, davon gibts im mittelalter natürlich noch recht wenige, und die odyssee beginnt. so hab ich jedenfalls die story verstanden.


----------



## Zybba (20. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand von euch Lust, in unserer nächsten Community Podcastfolge mit uns über das Spiel zu sprechen?
Die anderen beiden haben sich das auch geholt und spielen teilweise bereits.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Mai 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich bin mir aber sicher es heisst Plague. Oder geht es im Spiel um Zahnbelag?



 Das war ein freudscher Verschreiber. Natürlich Plague. Am Handy kann das schon mal passieren.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Mai 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Lust, in unserer nächsten Community Podcastfolge mit uns über das Spiel zu sprechen?
> Die anderen beiden haben sich das auch geholt und spielen teilweise bereits.



Ich bin zu schüchtern. 

Das Spiel wird immer schlimmer und macht dennoch so viel Spaß.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Mai 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin zu schüchtern.


Bwhahahahaha ...

haha ...

Ha.

u serious?  



> Das Spiel wird immer schlimmer und macht dennoch so viel Spaß.


Dann mach doch mit, ich glaube, dann würde ich mit den Podcast auch mal anhören.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Mai 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich bin mir aber sicher es heisst Plague. Oder geht es im Spiel um Zahnbelag?


Naja, Zahnhygiene war zu der Zeit nicht gerade groß geschrieben.


----------



## Zybba (20. Mai 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin zu schüchtern.


Das ist schade.
Allerdings wärst du nach 70 Folgen auch die erste weibliche Teilnehmerin. Ich weiß nicht, ob wir damit umgehen könnten... 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Dann mach doch mit, ich glaube, dann würde ich mit den Podcast auch mal anhören.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Mai 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin zu schüchtern.
> 
> Das Spiel wird immer schlimmer und macht dennoch so viel Spaß.



Schade, schließlich hättest Du ja *eigentlich* eine sehr angenehm klingende "Radiostimme".


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Mai 2019)

Das ist ja ungefähr Jahrhunderte her.  

Zu Dear Esther, stimmt. [emoji848]

Edit: Ach stimmt, wir waren ja bei Borderlands im TS. [emoji23]
Aber bei einem Podcast hier habe ich tatsächlich mal mitgemacht.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Mai 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Aber bei einem Podcast hier habe ich tatsächlich mal mitgemacht.



Na bitte, dann hast Du doch schon Erfahrung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Mai 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Na bitte, dann hast Du doch schon Erfahrung.



Wahrscheinlich wäre ich bei der Aufnahme eh nicht da. [emoji28]
Die ist sicher genau an dem Wochenende, an dem ich ans Meer fahre. 

Ich habe nämlich ein wenig Urlaub und stellte gerade sehr erfreut fest, dass ja heute für den PC bereits das neue TESO-Addon Elsweyr erschienen ist, das ich irgendwie erst für den 4.6. im Kopf hatte. Sobald es runter geladen ist, werde ich mir also einen Nekromanten basteln.


----------



## Zybba (20. Mai 2019)

Auf jeden Fall bist du um keine Ausrede verlegen. 
Aber besser so als zusagen und dann nicht erscheinen, wie andere Pappnasen hier.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Mai 2019)

*Rage 2* macht mir aktuell eine Menge Spaß!
Vielleicht bin ich tatsächlich nicht der anspruchsvollste Spieler, aber die Open-World-Beschäftigungen mit ihren ständigen Belohnungen drücken bei mir gerade alle Knöpfe. Konvois sind wieder wie in Mad Max eine tolle Sache und führen einen ganz automatisch bei der Verfolgung durch die Welt. Die Ballereien fühlen sich großartig an, Story-Missionen habe ich erstmal links liegen gelassen. Einzig die ständigen aufpoppenden Benachrichtungsfenster über Belohnungen und Statusveränderungen in den Beziehungen mit den drei Hauptfiguren nerven ganz schön. Ansonsten aber ein sehr solider Shooter 
Und Rage 2 hat eines der besten Features aller Zeiten: Der Held steigt Leitern vollautomatisch und extrem zügig hoch. Geil, bitte ab jetzt in allen Spielen so!


----------



## MrFob (20. Mai 2019)

Ich schneide gerade die neue Folge des PCGC Podcasts, in der sich Lukas/Zybba ueber die Leitern in Rage 2 beschwert.


----------



## Zybba (20. Mai 2019)

Man muss eine Taste gedrückt halten, um sie zu nutzen zu können! 



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Leitern vollautomatisch und extrem zügig hoch. Geil, bitte ab jetzt in allen Spielen so!


Erklär mal genauer bitte.
Was meinst du mit vollautomatisch?


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Mai 2019)

Ich visiere die Leiter an, halte kurz E zum Benutzen, bis ein kleiner Balken gefüllt ist (1 Sekunde) und kann dann die Taste loslassen. Der Held steigt selbstständig hoch, ich muss nicht W gedrückt halten. Und die Animation ist extrem flott, auch beim Runterrutschen. Man verbringt quasi ein Minimum an Zeit auf Leitern und kann sich so wichtigeren Dingen widmen, zum Beispiel dem Schießen


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. Mai 2019)

Habe gestern mit a plague tale: innocence angefangen und mal die ersten 5 kapitel gespielt. Gefällt mir von der Atmosphäre richtig gut und audiovisuell ist das Spiel wirklich ein Erlebnis.
Aber bis jetzt ist das Spiel spielerisch zu keiner Zeit anspruchsvoll. Es gibt genau einen Lösungsweg und den muss man gehen. Ich verstehe hier- es sei denn, das ändert sich radikal- nicht, wie man hier 9/10 geben kann. Bei manchen testern habe ich das gefühl, dass es nicht um das Spiel selbst, sondern rein um die Inszenierung, also das cineastische Erlebnis geht.
Der momentane Wertungsstand bei mir (bin beim 6. Kapitel) würde in ner guten 70er-Wertung liegen. 9/10 hätte es, wenn es mir möglich wäre, die gesamte Umgebung zu nutzen und mir so meinen eigenen Weg durch die Hindernisse zu bahnen, mit alternativen Routen und Konsequenzen in meinen Entscheidungen.

Simultan dazu spiele ich die Castlevania anniversary Collection rauf und runter. Es tut gut, die Nes-Klassiker ruckelfrei zu erleben. 
Sehr schade ist aber, dass Konami die Japanischen Fassungen nicht raufgepackt hat und ja, auf kid dracula und die Originalversion von Castlevania adventure hätte ich für bessere Alternativen (adventure rebirth, rondo of blood oder vampire's kiss) getrost verzichten können.


----------



## Zybba (21. Mai 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich visiere die Leiter an, halte kurz E zum Benutzen, bis ein kleiner Balken gefüllt ist (1 Sekunde) und kann dann die Taste loslassen. Der Held steigt selbstständig hoch, ich muss nicht W gedrückt halten. Und die Animation ist extrem flott, auch beim Runterrutschen. Man verbringt quasi ein Minimum an Zeit auf Leitern und kann sich so wichtigeren Dingen widmen, zum Beispiel dem Schießen


Also ich habs gestern noch mal getestet und muss dir recht geben. Mir ist das tatsächlich nie aufgefallen. 
Wobei ich den Vorteil absolut nicht sehe. 

1. Man muss die Leiter 1 Sekunde anschauen und eine Taste drücken, um sie zu benutzen.
2. Die Leiter kann während des Kletterns nicht mehr verlassen werden. Anhalten oder Umdrehen geht ebenfalls nicht.
3. Es ist nicht möglich, an die Leiter zu springen.
4. Obwohl man später mehrere Meter hoch springen kann, ist man teilweise gezwungen kleine Leitern zu nutzen. Denn festhalten kann er sich an der Oberkante am Leiterende leider auch nicht.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das mieses und undurchdachtes Design.
Klar, es geht um einen Bruchteil des Spiel. Daher ist es verschmerzbar. Dennoch entzieht einem das Spiel hier unnötigerweise die Kontrolle. Gerade bei einem Spiel mit ansonsten so schönen Flow ist das nervig.
Die Idee erschließt sich mir einfach nicht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Mai 2019)

Nachdem es sich gestern wieder bewahrheitet hat, dass man ein MMO nicht am Patch-Day spielen sollte, versuche ich es heute erneut mit TESO und probiere mal, meinen Nekro in das Fraktionsgebiet zu bekommen. Das funktionierte gestern nämlich nicht, weil die Verbindung ständig abbrach. 
Ich habe es aber immerhin noch geschafft, das erste Mal beim Erlegen eines Drachens mitzuhelfen und das macht schon Spaß. 
GoT endet und wir bekommen Drachen TESO. 
Sehr schön.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Mai 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Also ich habs gestern noch mal getestet und muss dir recht geben. Mir ist das tatsächlich nie aufgefallen.
> Wobei ich den Vorteil absolut nicht sehe.
> 
> 1. Man muss die Leiter 1 Sekunde anschauen und eine Taste drücken, um sie zu benutzen.
> ...



Es gibt da so eine Stelle, wo man tief unter der Erde in der Kanalisation einen Riesenmutanten bekämpft. Danach gibt's eine ewig lange Leiter, die man hochklettert. In Metal Gear Solid hätte das mehrere Minuten gedauert, hier sind's ein paar Sekunden. Ich fands nett.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Es gibt da so eine Stelle, wo man tief unter der Erde in der Kanalisation einen Riesenmutanten bekämpft. Danach gibt's eine ewig lange Leiter, die man hochklettert. In Metal Gear Solid hätte das mehrere Minuten gedauert, hier sind's ein paar Sekunden. Ich fands nett.


Spielst du auf die legendäre Leiter aus MGS3 an?


----------



## Zybba (21. Mai 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich fands nett.


Fair enough.
Interessant, wie die Wahrnehmung da auseinander gehen kann.

Ich find auch schade, dass man Ziplines nicht bergauf nutzen kann.
Bei anderen Spielen gehts ja auch. ^^


----------



## OldMCJimBob (25. Mai 2019)

Days Gone, und ich befehle hiermit jedem, der Open World mag & ne PS4 besitzt, es mir gleichzutun. 
Nein ernsthaft, ich bin begeistert. Es steckt viel Liebe zum Detail in diesem Spiel! Es hat echt ne Menge kleiner Macken, es hat (leider!) einen holprigen Start - aber es wird-überraschenderweise wirklich gut! Das Gameplay ist herausfordernd, spannend und nervenkitzelnd, die Story ist toll und gut erzählt, selbst die bekloppten Redneck Biker, um die es geht und die mich so 0 angesprochen haben wachsen einem irgendwann ans Herz. Die Grafik ist chic, was dynamisches Wetter angeht sogar unübertroffen imo. Wie gesagt, in jedem dieser Aspekte leistet sich das Spiel kleine Schnitzer, die manchmal etwas nerven (Wer hat die kurzen Zwischensequenzen bei einer Geiselrettung zu verantworten?!), aber das trübt am Ende nicht meinen Enthusiasmus.

Gestern hatte ich eine Mission abgeschlossen, es war später Nachmittag im Spiel (und man will nicht draußen sein wenn es dunkel wird) und ich machte mich auf meinem Motorrad auf den Weg zurück ins Camp. Ich fuhr zwischen zwei Autowracks durch und bemerkte zu spät, dass dazwischen ein dünnes Seil gespannt war - Unfall, Überfall von Banditen. Die hab ich fix niedergeschlagen, aber mein Motorrad ist hinüber. Normalerweise hat man natürlich als kluger Spieler immer ein paar Ersatzteile für den Fall der Fälle in der Tasche, aber die hatte ich diesmal ein der vorherigen Mission gebraucht, um meine Waffe zu reparieren. Die Sonne wird bald untergehen, in der Ferne sah ich an einem Berghang so etwas wie eine Ferienhaussiedlung und beschloss, dort nach Teilen zu suchen, um schleunigst weiterfahren zu können. Ich mache mich also auf den Weg, gehe vorsichtig einen kleinen Umweg, um mir einen besseren Überblick verschaffen zu können, und als ich ankomme ist es schon fast dunkel. Hier und da Zombies, ich schleiche mich durch und durchsuche Häuser und davor stehende Autos. Als ich bei einem die Motorhaube aufgebrochen habe schreckt auf einmal die Leiche, die da die ganze Zeit auf dem Fahrersitz saß hoch und wird ziemlich lebendig und laut. Sofort kommen ein paar Zombies angerannt, ich probiere sie panisch, möglichst schnell und dabei leise niederzuschlagen, um nicht mehr anzulocken, schnappe die Teile und renne in gerader Richtung zurück auf mein Bike zu - Fehler! Unterhalb der Hütten liegt ein kleiner See, und just darin baden gerade 200 Zombies. Stehen da und waschen sich, lol. Oder nicht lol, weil die haben mich zuerst gesehen, und in der Situation bringt auch die dickste Wumme nichts mehr. Man kann rennen und hoffen, dass die Zombies von einem ablassen, bevor man in noch mehr Zombies läuft (ich bin auch schonmal in eine zweite Horde gerannt  ). In diesem Fall bin ich davon gekommen, konnte mein Motorrad notdürftig flicken und bin mit gut Herzklopfen zurück ins Camp gedüst. Chapeau! Ich bin gut 25 Stunden im Spiel und weiß es im Vergleich zu anderen Open-World spielen sehr zu schätzen, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht immer banaler wird. Man bekommt bessere Waffen und Skills, aber nachdem man die Anfangsgebiete verlassen hat wird das Szenario ständiger Bedrohung gut aufrecht erhalten - und das ohne lästig-auffällige Respawns.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Mai 2019)

*Vikings - Wolves of Midgard*

Sorry, aber ich kapituliere. 37 Stunden hab ich mich tapfer durchgekämpft, trotz nach und nach anziehendem Schwierigkeitsgrad und teils höllisch schweren wie langen Boss-Fights langen Atem bewiesen, aber mit dem Level "Pfad durch Feuer und Eis" haben die Entwickler maßlos übertrieben. Dort gegen Unmengen von starken Gegnern und gleichzeitig an der Lebensenergie nagenden, klirrender Kälte zu bestehen ist pures Glücksspiel, besseren Schutz in Form von geeigneten Rüstungen oder magischen Ringen bekomme ich auch nicht, weil weder Händler, Schmied noch gefundene Beutestücke was Passendes liefern.

Ich lasse sie gut wie nie ein Spiel unfertig gespielt liegen, doch der Frust ist hier letztendlich doch zu groß. :-/

Randbemerkung:
Vikings wird die nächste Vollversion der PCG 7/19?! Ich dachte USK18-Spiele wären komplett außen vor...


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Mai 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Randbemerkung:
> Vikings wird die nächste Vollversion der PCG 7/19?! Ich dachte USK18-Spiele wären komplett außen vor...



Nein, das ist schon länger nicht mehr so, weil die Spieldaten ja oft nicht mehr auf der Heft-DVD sind (welche von der USK geprüft wird), sondern die Käufer nur einen Steam-Key kriegen. Und da ist Steam verantwortlich für die Altersfreigabe.


----------



## Batze (26. Mai 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nein, das ist schon länger nicht mehr so, weil die Spieldaten ja oft nicht mehr auf der Heft-DVD sind (welche von der USK geprüft wird), sondern die Käufer nur einen Steam-Key kriegen. Und da ist Steam verantwortlich für die Altersfreigabe.



Ups, na das ist ja auch mal eine Info die ich noch nicht wusste.
Ich darf also ganz öffentlich Medien jeder Art oder was auch immer verkaufen/verschenken wie ich will, solange ich nicht der Endverkäufer/Anbieter bin und das auf eine andere Plattform Umleite ist es also egal was ich da verkaufe/anbiete. Also so hört sich das jedenfalls an.
Nun ja, aus dem Einzelhandel kennt man es ja, da ist nicht der eigentliche Hersteller/Produktions Firma für Garantie usw. verantwortlich sondern der Verkäufer(was in meinen Augen voll daneben ist).


----------



## Batze (26. Mai 2019)

Zum Thread Thema:

Momentan mal wieder Diablo 3 die aktuelle Season bissel suchten(die letzten 2 hatte ich nicht gespielt) wegen der Kiste und den neuen Flügeln die wirklich gut ausschauen.
Brauch auch nicht mehr so viel. 3 Steine noch auf 70 bringen und brauch noch paar Setteile um die 3. Errungenschaft zu machen. Also 6 Grifts Stufe 55 mit 6 verschiedenen Set Chars. Habe mir dafür einen Twink Hochgespielt. Spiele Monk (MAin) und WD (Twink).
45er Grift ohne Setteile war bei dem Season Thema (LON Build gibt es ohne die zwei Ringe)eh ein Witz und 50 Mille Gold ging auch recht Fix für zumindest Zwei Errungenschaften.


----------



## MrFob (26. Mai 2019)

Hab gestern A Plague Tale: Innocence durch gespielt. Wir nehmen heute Abend einen Podcast auf, in dem Olli (der es auch hat) und ich drueber labern werden, aber so viel sei schon mal gesagt: Ein klasse Spiel!


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Mai 2019)

Nach 16-17 Stunden bin ich mit *Rage 2* durch. Habe so ziemlich alles in der Open World gemacht, aber irgendwie müssen wir mindestens drei Arks durch die Lappen gegangen sein, denn ich vermisse noch zwei Waffen (BFG nicht mitgezählt) und eine Spezialfähigkeit. Lustig, aber auch irgendwie ganz schön mieses Design. Überhaupt ist das Spiel sehr ungewöhnlich - wer der Hauptstory folgt, ist nach wenigen Aufträgen durch. Als alter Open-World-Zwangsneurotiker hatte ich länger Spaß damit. Die linearen Authority-Basen waren allerdings definitiv das Langweiligste am ganzen Spiel, auch die Konvois waren letztlich doch sehr enttäuschend. Es gab gerade mal zwei Varianten :/

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist miserabel gebalancet, auf "Hard" bin ich nur durch Fallschaden gestorben, ansonsten war ich schnell eine unbesiegbare Kampfmaschine. Deshalb hab ich die fehlenden Waffen auch nicht so wirklich vermisst, mit Sturmgewehr und Schrotflinte (+ Raketenwerfer für Türme und große Mutanten) hat man alles im Griff. Die Upgrades machen einen sehr bald viel zu stark, da muss man sich fast ein bisschen zurücknehmen. 

Insgesamt gehe ich mit der allgemeinen Durchschnittswertung d'accord: *7/10*


----------



## McDrake (26. Mai 2019)

17 Stunden? Könnte dann also mal wieder ein Openworld-Game sein, welches ich in einem Rutsch durchspielen könnte. Ich hab meist so nach ca 20 Stunden genug von nem Game und ich muss was anderes spielen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Mai 2019)

Ich hab mir mal für knapp 15 Euro God of War III (Remaster) gekauft. Ich hatte das Spiel spielerisch irgendwie...besser in Erinnerung und weniger altbacken. Spielt sich wie das fast 20 Jahre alte Devil May Cry. Aber gut...GoW III ist ja nun auch schon gut 9 Jahre alt und ich hatte es damals kurz nach Release bei nem Kumpel durch gezockt. Da hat mich meine Nostalgie-Brille wohl getäuscht.


----------



## Batze (26. Mai 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nach 16-17 Stunden bin ich mit *Rage 2* durch. Habe so ziemlich alles in der Open World gemacht, aber irgendwie müssen wir mindestens drei Arks durch die Lappen gegangen sein, denn ich vermisse noch zwei Waffen (BFG nicht mitgezählt) und eine Spezialfähigkeit. Lustig, aber auch irgendwie ganz schön mieses Design. Überhaupt ist das Spiel sehr ungewöhnlich - wer der Hauptstory folgt, ist nach wenigen Aufträgen durch. Als alter Open-World-Zwangsneurotiker hatte ich länger Spaß damit. Die linearen Authority-Basen waren allerdings definitiv das Langweiligste am ganzen Spiel, auch die Konvois waren letztlich doch sehr enttäuschend. Es gab gerade mal zwei Varianten :/
> 
> Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist miserabel gebalancet, auf "Hard" bin ich nur durch Fallschaden gestorben, ansonsten war ich schnell eine unbesiegbare Kampfmaschine. Deshalb hab ich die fehlenden Waffen auch nicht so wirklich vermisst, mit Sturmgewehr und Schrotflinte (+ Raketenwerfer für Türme und große Mutanten) hat man alles im Griff. Die Upgrades machen einen sehr bald viel zu stark, da muss man sich fast ein bisschen zurücknehmen.
> 
> Insgesamt gehe ich mit der allgemeinen Durchschnittswertung d'accord: *7/10*



Hört sich alles zusammen aber nicht gerade berauschend an. Danke für deine Professionelle Meinung auch als Spieletester zum Game.
Von Kauf Warnung will ich ja bestimmt nicht reden, aber habe mir hier mal vor ein paar Tagen den Live Stream angeschaut und da war ich schon Mega enttäuscht. Du bestätigst mich da nur.
Danke. Also mal für nen Fünfer im Sale oder so. Schade, Rage1 fand ich selbst Super.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2019)

Ich hab mal wieder ein kleines Rätsel/Exploration Game gefunden, das genau in meine Geschmacksnische passt: *Supraland *

Man reist nach Japan auf der Suche nach dem ultimativen Toyota Supra Das Spiel beginnt damit, dass ein kleiner Junge eine Radiergummifigur in eine schön modellierte Spielwelt setzt, gleich darauf nimmt man selbst die Rolle dieser Radiergummifigur ein und bekommt seinen ersten Auftrag: Finde heraus, warum der Brunnen kein Wasser mehr bringt. Die Übeltäter sind schnell gefunden, können aber entkommen und so wird man selbst (rotes Königreich) in das blaue Königreich geschickt, um dem Treiben ein Ende zu setzen.

Gameplaytechnisch erinnert das Ganze an eine Mischung aus Portal, Legend of Grimrock und Legend of Zelda mit einem Hauch von Super Mario (die Entwickler nennen auch noch Metroid als Inspirationsquelle, das hab ich selbst jedoch nie gespielt). Man läuft dabei durch schön gemachte halb-offene Unreal Engine 4 Miniaturlandschaften, findet Geheimnisse, erledigt Aufträge, sammelt Münzen und Gegenstände, wertet damit seine Fähigkeiten und Ausrüstung auf und schaltet so neue Gebiete, Rätsel und Geheimnisse frei. Ab und zu wird auch gekämpft, das Kampfsystem ist dabei (bisher) aber sehr simpel gehalten. Den Spielertod gibt es zwar, der bringt aber nicht allzu viele Nachteile, da man (scheinbar) nicht großartig etwas verliert und einfach an den letzten Speicherpunkt gesetzt wird, der maximal eine oder zwei Minuten zurücklegt.

Es gibt zwar eine Story, aber der Fokus des Spiels liegt eindeutig auf dem Erkunden, Lösen von Rätseln und der Suche nach Secrets. Der Grafikstil ist kindlich niedlich gehalten, ein bisschen wie die Legospiele, die dünnen Radiergummifiguren unterscheiden sich stilistisch aber natürlich von den kleinen dicken Legofiguren. Sprachausgabe gibt es keine, nur kurze comicartige Textblasen, die auf Aufgaben hinweisen oder kurze lustige Kommentare geben.

Ich hab bisher erst knapp 1 1/2 Stunden gespielt, das Spiel soll aber 15 bis 20 Stunden lang sein, je nach Spielstil (bei meinem werden es vermutlich 30 Stunden). Supraland haut einen zwar an keinem Punkt in irgend einer Form völlig aus den Socken, aber es macht bisher auch nichts falsch. Für ein kleines Indiegame, das scheinbar hauptsächlich von einer einzelnen Person entwickelt wurde, ist das Ganze aber schon recht beeindruckend. Die Steuerung ist frei konfigurierbar, egal ob Maus/Tastatur oder Controller.  Wer auf die oben genannten Spiele steht, kann definitiv mal einen Blick riskieren. Ich poste gleich noch ein paar Screenshots im Screenshot-Thread.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2019)

*Abe's Odyssee - New'n tasty*

Wenn ich daran zurückdenke wie bockschwer ich das Original-Spiel damals fand (und deshalb nie das Ende sehen konnte/durfte), so hat man beim Remake wohl doch die eine oder andere Fruststelle ein wenig entschärft, denn bis jetzt komme ich fast problemlos bis zur Mudokon-Welt gekommen.
Und nun fängt der bisher witzigste Teil an wo man an seinen Artgenossen nur durch Passwort-Dialog mit Gepfeife und Gefurze vorbeikommt. Total bescheuert, aber saukomisch.


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. Mai 2019)

Gerade eben *A Plague Tale: Innocence* beendet.

Was für ein tolles Spiel! Ich weiß noch, wie ich es Anfang 2017 das erste Mal gesehen habe (damals noch mehr oder weniger als Tech-Demo). Ist eine der schönsten Seiten dieses Berufs, dass man bestimmte Spiele ihren gesamten Werdegang über begleiten kann. Die Entwickler waren mir damals schon sympathisch und hatten wirklich eine tolle Idee; dem fertigen Projekt merkt man das Herzblut an, das in jedem Detail steckt. Die Grafik - wow, für so ein kleines Studio absolut grandios, muss sich auch nicht vor großen Produktionen verstecken. Was für Panoramen! Einfach toll, die Landschaften, die Lichteffekte und natürlich - die Ratten! Was da teilweise für Tausendschaften an Nagern gleichzeitig auf dem Bildschirm dargestellt wurden ...


Spoiler



Skurriles Highlight war ohne Zweifel der Endkampf, bei dem weiße und schwarze Rattentornados aufeinanderprallen und ein riesenhoher Turm aus Ratten über der Spielfigur aufragt - das hat man definitiv noch nirgendwo sonst gesehen!


Die Musik ist auch absolut fantastisch, der Soundtrack landet auf meiner permanenten Youtube-Liste. Wahnsinnig schöne Streicher. Die Charaktere: toll. Die Story: mysteriös und spannend, wenn auch stellenweise ein klein wenig vorhersehbar. Das Ende ließ  dann wiederum für meinen Geschmack ein bisschen zu viel offen.

Zum Spiel an sich: Einerseits ist es wirklich gut, wie man ständig neue Werkzeuge an die Hand bekommt und weitere Mechaniken eingeführt werden. Andererseits kommt man nie so wirklich an einen Punkt, wo man aus diesem großen Toolset nach Bedarf wählen kann, um die gestellten Aufgaben nach Gutdünken zu meistern. Hier macht sich dann doch das kleinere Budget im Vergleich zu einem richtig großen Titel bemerkbar, denn die Levels sind sehr linear, die Grenzen eng abgesteckt und es gibt immer nur genau eine Methhode, um eine Situation erfolgreich durchzustehen. Das macht sich über die 15-20 Stunden lange Kampagne dann doch irgendwann negativ bemerkbar.

Sehr störend, gerade im späteren Spielverlauf ist auch die "Ein Fehler und du bist tot"-Mentalität des Spiels. Besonders Bogenschützen haben mich irgendwann nur noch genervt. Oder Soldaten, die von irgendwoher auf einen zurennen und einen mit einem Schlag töten. Hier hätte es geholfen, wenn man zumindest noch die Chance hätte, im letzten Moment zu reagieren und auszuweichen. Gleiches galt in manchen Situationen bei den Ratten. Die Gegner-KI beim Schleichen ist auch manchmal merkwürdig, sieht einen etwa nach einem Sekundenbruchteil, wundert sich dann aber nicht, wenn man einen großen Tonkrug (!) fünf Zentimeter an ihrem Ohr vorbei wirft, sondern läuft natürlich an den Ort, wo der Krug zerschellt. Besser nicht zu lange drüber nachdenken. Insgesamt fehlt da einfach noch das letzte bisschen Feinschliff. 

Aber hey, Asobo Studios ist bei mir jetzt auf jeden Fall mit einem dicken Sternchen im Notizbuch markiert, dieses Team muss man definitiv im Auge behalten. A Plague Tale kann für mich in einigen Bereichen nämlich mit einem Naughty-Dog-Spiel mithalten. Bin gespannt, was die Franzosen als Nächstes machen. 

Fazit: eine sehr gute *8 von 10*


----------



## MrFob (30. Mai 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Sehr störend, gerade im späteren Spielverlauf ist auch die "Ein Fehler und du bist tot"-Mentalität des Spiels. Besonders Bogenschützen haben mich irgendwann nur noch genervt. Oder Soldaten, die von irgendwoher auf einen zurennen und einen mit einem Schlag töten. Hier hätte es geholfen, wenn man zumindest noch die Chance hätte, im letzten Moment zu reagieren und auszuweichen.[/B]



Solange du ein Somnum im Inventar hast kannst du zumindest einen Nahkaempfer noch in letzter Sekunde ausschalten (du bekommst ein prompt fuer die E Taste). Genauso kannst du, wenn du gerade von Ratten gefressen wirst in letzter Sekunde noch ein Luminosa schmeissen, wenn du eines hast.

Allerdings sollte man das aufgrund der Resourcen, die diese kosten tatsaechlich tunlichst vermeiden. Ich hab zwar immer eines im Inventar gehabt, habe aber auch meist eher neu geladen als den Rettungsmove anzuwenden.
Mich hat eigentlich das crafting bzw. das Resourcen Sammeln am meisten genervt. Ist mMn wirklich ihr mit Abstand groesster Designschnitzer. In einem Spiel, dass quasi mit jedem Schritt die Story vorantreiben will muss ich dann doch wieder jede Ecke nach irgendwelchem Zeug absuchen, und noch dazu nervt mich das Spiel dann mit der Unsitte, dass mich entweder Amicia selbst doer andere NPCs mit sich staendig wiederholenden Soundbites dazu antreiben jetzt dann doch bitte doch den naechsten Trigger auszuloesen, der die Story fortfuehrt und nach dem ich dann auch nicht mehr zurueck kann. Da wurden die schlechtesten Design-Elemente von open world und linearem Gameplay zusammengefuehrt.
Fand das craften auch so nutzlos, da man die Materialien eh an jeder Lichtquelle neu hinstellen musste, da man sich ja sonst theoretisch auch in eine Sackgasse manoevrieren koennte.
Ich kenne kaum ein Spiel, dass durch crafting besser wird (eingeltich ist es immer irgendwie bloed) aber es hat mich selten so massiv gestoert wie hier.

Aber abgesehen davon stimme ich dir ziemlich genau zu, ein fabelhaftes Spiel. Bin schon auf den Nachfolger gespannt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. Mai 2019)

Guter Punkt, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Das Crafting ist in der Tat schwach, auch weil viele Upgrades belanglos oder gar reiner Selbstzweck waren. Etwa die größeren Taschen, um mehr Ressourcen zu tragen, die du brauchst, um andere Upgrades zu erstellen.

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Nachfolger. Goil!


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Solange du ein Somnum im Inventar hast kannst du zumindest einen Nahkaempfer noch in letzter Sekunde ausschalten (du bekommst ein prompt fuer die E Taste). Genauso kannst du, wenn du gerade von Ratten gefressen wirst in letzter Sekunde noch ein Luminosa schmeissen, wenn du eines hast.
> 
> Allerdings sollte man das aufgrund der Resourcen, die diese kosten tatsaechlich tunlichst vermeiden. Ich hab zwar immer eines im Inventar gehabt, habe aber auch meist eher neu geladen als den Rettungsmove anzuwenden.
> Mich hat eigentlich das crafting bzw. das Resourcen Sammeln am meisten genervt. Ist mMn wirklich ihr mit Abstand groesster Designschnitzer. In einem Spiel, dass quasi mit jedem Schritt die Story vorantreiben will muss ich dann doch wieder jede Ecke nach irgendwelchem Zeug absuchen, und noch dazu nervt mich das Spiel dann mit der Unsitte, dass mich entweder Amicia selbst doer andere NPCs mit sich staendig wiederholenden Soundbites dazu antreiben jetzt dann doch bitte doch den naechsten Trigger auszuloesen, der die Story fortfuehrt und nach dem ich dann auch nicht mehr zurueck kann. Da wurden die schlechtesten Design-Elemente von open world und linearem Gameplay zusammengefuehrt.
> ...



Von A Plague Tale gibt es Pläne für einen Nachfolger? Ist mir echt neu. Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## fud1974 (30. Mai 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Guter Punkt, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Das Crafting ist in der Tat schwach, auch weil viele Upgrades belanglos oder gar reiner Selbstzweck waren. Etwa die größeren Taschen, um mehr Ressourcen zu tragen, die du brauchst, um andere Upgrades zu erstellen.
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Nachfolger. Goil!



Ich fand es auch schön, wenn auch nicht so überbordend toll wie ihr (Peter und MrFob).. die Diskussion hatten wir dann auch ebenso im Podcast geführt. 

Dazu fand ich das erzwungene, weitestgehend überflüssige Crafting zu störend zumal das ja auch dazu führte dass die Materialien über und über in der Welt verstreut waren bzw. immer genau dort, wo man sie benötigte, bei einem Open World Titel wird ja heute schon gerne gestöhnt wenn da überall Zeugs rumliegt, und hier bei einem relativ konzentrierten, linearen Spiel fand ich das dann mindestens doppelt unpassend.

Die Story war eher Durchschnitt, aber die Charaktere gut ausgearbeitet, die deutsche Synchro fand ich - im Gegensatz zur PCGames Beurteilung - ziemlich schwach.

Insgesamt immer noch ein sehr schönes Erlebnis, dem es aber merklich am Polish fehlt, deswegen halte ich manche Lobgesänge für etwas überrissen, nichtsdestotrotz beeindruckend was dieses (doch vermutlich recht kleines) Studio auf die Beine gestellt hat.. 
auch im Hinblick auf die eigene Engine die da zum Einsatz kam.. woher haben die überhaupt die Expertise und die Kohle dafür?

Bin sehr gespannt ob beim hoffentlich zu erwartenden Nachfolger dann mehr Polish erfolgt und wie er sich vom ersten Teil unterscheidet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2019)

Weiter an Abes aufgefrischter Odyssee zugange. Immer noch sehr spaßig, die Level-/Raum-Absolvierung wird immer ein wenig anspruchsvoller, auch wenn es ab und an ziemlich zeitkritische Situationen gibt wo man echt flink sein muss.

An bisher zwei Stellen war es allerdings doch ähnlich übel wie im Original:
- in einem Rapture-Farm-Abschnitt gab es eine Stelle mit zwei herabsausenden Fleischer-Häckslern wo die Lücke zwischen beiden so schmal und deren Tempo so hoch war dass ich mich fast ne halbe Stelle daran festgebissen hab bis ich mich gezwungen sah dafür kurz auf Tastatur-Steuerung zu wechseln. Mit Controller hätte ich das nie im Leben geschafft. 
- später in der Mudukon-Welt eine Passage mit Fledermäusen und herumschwingenden Dornenkugeln. Ähnliche enge Kiste, auch etwas Zeit wendig zu meistern.

Aber ansonsten sehr motivierend und (schwarz)humorig.

BTW, ist eigentlich ein Remake von Abe's Exoddus geplant?

Edit:
Ah, wird es tatsächlich geben, nur mit anderem Titel ("Soulstorm") und etwas abgewandelter Story. Fein, hätte darauf genauso Lust.


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. Mai 2019)

Asobo entwickelt seit vielen Jahren an der Engine, die haben damit unter anderem dieses Open-World-Rennspiel Fuel gemacht.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Mai 2019)

Gestern Abend hab ich ein paar Runden in der vorgestern veröffentlichten 1.0 Version von *Assetto Corsa Complikazione Competizione* gedreht. Im Kern ist das Ding ja richtig gut, aber technisch gibt es noch so viele kleine und größere Probleme, dass das hier echt kein 1.0 Release hätte werden dürfen: Tastaturtasten lassen sich nicht belegen, das Anti Aliasing ist ne Katastrophe, die Performance bei Nacht und Regen ist mies, der VR-Modus unterstützt keine Maus in den Menüs und es gibt Anzeigebugs beim HUD, der Ping wird zu hoch angezeigt, zwischen einzelnen Sessions kann nicht gespeichert werden (in einer Session allerdings schon), die deutsche Übersetzung ist fehlerhaft, die KI hat in vielen Situationen ein Aggressionsproblem usw.

An sich könnte ACC ne richtig gute Simulation sein: Die Grafik ist super (bis auf das Anti Aliasing), Sound ist super, der Contentumfang ist zwar nicht riesig, aber dafür sehr detailliert umgesetzt, Physik und Force Feedback sind super ... aber es fühlt sich einfach noch an allen Ecken und Enden unfertig an. Die Entwickler werden den Großteil davon sicher fixen, aber sowas sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht als 1.0 Release rauskommen.


----------



## fud1974 (31. Mai 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Asobo entwickelt seit vielen Jahren an der Engine, die haben damit unter anderem dieses Open-World-Rennspiel Fuel gemacht.



Ah.. okay. Fuel hab ich auch gesehen dass die das im Portfolio hatten. Ich bin aber nach wie vor verblüfft von was die all die Jahre gelebt haben.. die waren doch eigentlich so komplett unter dem Radar?
Okay, diese Disney-Pixar Spiele.. evtl haben die ja den Laden weiterfinanziert und evtl. bringt das mehr Geld als der geneigte Gamer glauben mag.

Irgendwie Kohle müssen sie ja gehabt oder bekommen haben, so un-aufwendig sieht ja nun A Plague Tale nicht aus bzw. hört sich das an... , das macht bestimmt nicht mal eben der Praktikant.


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. Mai 2019)

Sie haben für Microsoft und Ubisoft viele Auftragsarbeiten gemacht, das wird den Laden am Laufen gehalten haben. Guck mal hier: http://www.asobostudio.com/games


----------



## OldMCJimBob (31. Mai 2019)

Ich spiel gerade Spiderman auf der PS4, so richtig zünden will es bei mir aber nicht. Die Open-World scheint nur für belanglose Sammelaufgaben gut zu sein. Und natürlich um darin rumzuschwingen. Das sieht zwar cool aus, ist aber letztlich ohne Anspruch. Ich folge also straight der Story, aber auch die bietet mir zu sehr Standardkost. Mir ist das alles zu glatt, zu unoriginell. Peter Parkers naiv-dümmliche Gutmütigkeit macht die Sache auch nicht besser...


----------



## fud1974 (31. Mai 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich spiel gerade Spiderman auf der PS4, so richtig zünden will es bei mir aber nicht. Die Open-World scheint nur für belanglose Sammelaufgaben gut zu sein. Und natürlich um darin rumzuschwingen. Das sieht zwar cool aus, ist aber letztlich ohne Anspruch. Ich folge also straight der Story, aber auch die bietet mir zu sehr Standardkost. Mir ist das alles zu glatt, zu unoriginell. Peter Parkers naiv-dümmliche Gutmütigkeit macht die Sache auch nicht besser...



Tja, so unterschiedlich kann es einem gehen.. war für mich eines der Spiele des Jahres! Gerade das "Rumschwingen" war so genial gelöst, man merkt wie die Entwickler da ewig in das Polish gesteckt haben. Und dafür, dass es auf einer Standard-PS4 locker lief sah es auch noch toll aus (mein Foto-Modus glühte).

Aber das ist ja der "Was-Spielt-Ihr-Gerade" Thread, nicht der "kommentiert anderen Leuten ihre Meinung Thread"... also: "A Plague Tale: Innocence" und "Observation" sind durch, jetzt mal etwas ganz anderes und gepflegt rumgrinden im Monster-Hunter-Light - Klon "Dauntless" ... der Social Hub ist zwar lau und die Fortnite-Mäßige Grafik eigentlich nicht mein Fall, aber da wo es drauf ankommt, beim Kampf gegen die Monster, passt das dann ganz gut zusammen. Wie fast immer werde ich das wohl nicht ewig treiben, aber für zwischendurch mal ganz witzig bis das nächste Story-Spiel lockt.


----------



## Batze (1. Juni 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hab ich ein paar Runden in der vorgestern veröffentlichten 1.0 Version von *Assetto Corsa Complikazione Competizione* gedreht. Im Kern ist das Ding ja richtig gut, aber technisch gibt es noch so viele kleine und größere Probleme, dass das hier echt kein 1.0 Release hätte werden dürfen: Tastaturtasten lassen sich nicht belegen, das Anti Aliasing ist ne Katastrophe, die Performance bei Nacht und Regen ist mies, der VR-Modus unterstützt keine Maus in den Menüs und es gibt Anzeigebugs beim HUD, der Ping wird zu hoch angezeigt, zwischen einzelnen Sessions kann nicht gespeichert werden (in einer Session allerdings schon), die deutsche Übersetzung ist fehlerhaft, die KI hat in vielen Situationen ein Aggressionsproblem usw.
> 
> An sich könnte ACC ne richtig gute Simulation sein: Die Grafik ist super (bis auf das Anti Aliasing), Sound ist super, der Contentumfang ist zwar nicht riesig, aber dafür sehr detailliert umgesetzt, Physik und Force Feedback sind super ... aber es fühlt sich einfach noch an allen Ecken und Enden unfertig an. Die Entwickler werden den Großteil davon sicher fixen, aber sowas sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht als 1.0 Release rauskommen.


Sehe ich genauso. Also das >Ding haben sie viel zu Früh auf 1.0 Final raus gelassen. Allein der Karriere Modus, da ist mir der Spass vergangen, und dann noch ohne Speicherfunktion. Geht gar nicht, ein totales Unding. Für mich ein momentaner Fail das Jahres, zumal sie alle Zeit hatten in der EA so einige Sachen zu fixen und auf die Community zu hören. Warum eine EA wenn sie nicht Hören. So nicht meine lieben Herren von Kunos.
Im Grunde ist das Spiel Top, aber da sind mehr als nur ein paar kleine Bugs und Design Fehlplanungen zusammen. So macht es keinen Spass.

Ich bin da bei dir, der Final Release ist viel zu Früh.

PS: Und wenn man sich so die Kommentare auch in Yt von wirklich guten Top Sim Racing Streamern anschaut (die nicht gekauft worden sind) dann sagen sie genau das.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juni 2019)

Ich bin jetzt nach lt. Steam 27 Spielstunden mit *Supraland *fertig. Richtig schönes umfangreiches und später extrem komplexes Puzzlespiel mit mit niedlicher Optik im Nintendostil und Jump and Run und Shooter Elementen und in jeder Hinsicht (außer Story, die ist sehr einfach gehalten) auf dem Level von Portal oder Talos Principle, was die Qualitäts der Rätsel angeht. Alles wirkt einfach richtig gut durchdacht, richtig kreativ und man hat extrem selten das Gefühl "Sowas hab ich doch schon mal woanders gesehen". 

Aber alter Falter, zum Schluss wurde es dann noch echt hart mit einigen Rätseln. So viele verschiedene Gadjets, die man im Laufe des Spiels freischaltet und die auf so unterschiedliche Art eingesetzt und kombiniert werden können, komplexe Umgebungen, die genau erforscht werden müssen und in den meisten Fällen gibt es keine NPCs, die einem Hinweise geben (in einigen Fällen aber doch). Ab ca. zwei Dritteln des Spiels war ich an einem Punkt angelangt, wo ich gefürchtet habe: Wenn es noch komplexer wird, ist mein Gehirn vielleicht zu dumm ums durchzuspielen. Ich hab insgesamt 91% des Spiels gemeistert (ein paar Secrets fehlen mir noch) und gebe zu: Beim Bosskampf zum Schluss musste ich dann tatsächlich doch googlen, nachdem ich es fast zwei Stunden ahnungslos versucht habe (ich hab mich zwar ein bisschen geschämt, aber wäre wohl nicht drauf gekommen). Die Lösung war dennoch logisch, aber als Farbenblinder bin ich jemand, der oft einfach nicht in Farben denkt und die Rätsel zur Lösung des Bosskampfes waren sehr ... farbintensiv. Das ist auch mein einziger größerer (allerdings auch sehr subjektiver) Kritikpunkt: Da ich Im Spiel Probleme mit dem Unterscheiden zwischen z. B. Blau- und Violett- oder Gelb- und Grün- und teilweise Orange-Tönen hatte, hatte ich an einigen Stellen doch ein paar Probleme. Aber da meist nur zwei bzw. maximal drei Farben zur Auswahl standen, war dafür kein ewiges Trial and Error nötig. Dennoch ist diese Form von Rätsel für mich recht anstrengend. Da würde ich mir lieber was z. B.  mit Symbolen statt Farben wünschen.

Und was ich an dem Spiel auch sehr bewundere: Die unfassbar vielen Secrets und wie gut die teilweise versteckt waren. In einigen Fällen bin ich auf Arten an Orte gekommen, für die sich jeder, der Angst vor Glitches hat, schämen würde. Aber es waren keine Glitches, es war überall geplant, dass man hinkommen kann, auch wenn es noch so viel Kreativität erfordert, um überhaupt auf die Idee zu kommen, dass man bestimmte Barrieren auf irgendeine Weise überwinden kann. Wer auch immer das Spiel gemacht hat, hat mit allem gerechnet, was man sich als Spieler (oder zumindest als Neawoulf) einfallen lassen könnte, um an Orte zu gelangen, die eigentlich auf den ersten, zweiten und manchmal auch dritten Blick unzugänglich erscheinen. Und trotz allem fehlen mir noch 10 bis 15 Secrets.

Kurzes Fazit: Wer Rätselspiele a la  Portal 1 & 2 oder Talos Principle mag und sich an der niedlichen Optik nicht stört, findet hier ein richtig schöne Spiel.

Jetzt, da ich Story und Boss abgeschlossen habe, könnte ich nochmal zurück in die Spielwelt und die restlichen Secrets sammeln, aber ehrlich gesagt: Ich hab mir mit dem Spiel in den letzten Tagen so viele Knoten ins Hirn gedacht, dass ich fast schon ein wenig rätselmüde bin. Ich glaube, als nächstes brauche ich was ganz einfaches: Entweder Action oder einfach Story.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2019)

*Oddworld: New'n Tasty
*
Nach 10 Stunden fertig. War leider nicht so gut im Retten meiner Artgenossen (=149), weshalb ich das "Bad End" kassiert habe. Tja, muss mich das nächste Mal - irgendwann - etwas besser anstellen. 

Hat mich trotzdem hervorragend unterhalten. Insgesamt drei Stellen waren per Controller-Steuerung unmöglich, aber der Rest war ohne Tadel. Aktuell könnte ich kein anderes Remake nennen das technisch so fabelhaft umgesetzt wurde und dennoch so dicht am Original bleibt. Das aufgemöbelte Sequel wird fürs nächste Jahr auf die Wish-List gesetzt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Juni 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Kurzes Fazit: Wer Rätselspiele a la  Portal 1 & 2 oder Talos Principle mag und sich an der niedlichen Optik nicht stört, findet hier ein richtig schöne Spiel.



Und man bekommt einen schönen Song zum Ende. 
Ich bin immer noch fasziniert, dass das mehr oder weniger ein Entwickler alleine gemacht hat. 

Ich habe zwischen meinen Replays von Witcher 2 und 3 ein kleines Spiel dazwischen gequetscht.

Draugen, das die Geschichte von Alice und Edward erzählt, die in einem abgelegenen norwegischen Dorf nach der verschwundenen Betty suchen und dabei der Geschichte zweier Familien auf den Grund gehen. 

Ein wenig creepy, aufgrund der Isolation und Einsamkeit um die Beiden herum, aber ansonsten ein klassischer „Walking Simulator“ ohne Jumpscares. 

Das Ende hat mich nicht ganz zufrieden gestellt. 



Spoiler



Den Twist um Alice kann man recht schnell erahnen. Einen Hinweis gibt sie schon am Anfang und ihr abruptes Erscheinen, fehlende Kleidung im Koffer, keinen Schlaf, keinen Tee etc. haben mich schnell darauf schließen lassen, dass Edward tatsächlich noch mehr alleine ist, als man erstmal denkt.
Die zweite Entität war irgendwie ein wenig drüber. Alice hätte mir vollkommen gereicht.



Kurzweilig. 

Jetzt zu Witcher 3, bei dem ich merkwürdigerweise nie den letzten DLC beendet habe, obwohl ich ihn super fand. 
Den Einstieg finde ich weiterhin deprimierend. 
Nachdem mein Geralt im erneuten Durchgang von Teil 2 mal wieder zu den Rebellen ging, die zumindest auf eine „hoffnungsvollere“ Zukunft hinarbeiteten, ist die Stimmung durch den Krieg erstmal ziemlich finster. Dennoch macht es wieder unheimlich Spaß durch dieses bildschöne Spiel zu stromern. 

Spaß machen auch die Drachenjagden bei TESO Elsweyr, das zwischendurch gespielt wird.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Juni 2019)

Nachdem ich mich die letzte Woche vor allem mit Hirnakrobatik in Supraland beschäftigt habe, war es wieder mal Zeit für was simpleres. Ich hab schon viel Gutes über das Spiel *The Lion's Song* gehört, bin aber irgendwie bisher nicht dazu gekommen, es zu spielen. Jetzt hab ich's mir mal im GOG-Sale gegönnt und es sieht nach den ersten ca. 30 Minuten schon mal sehr interessant aus. Kein klassisches Rätsel Point & Click a la Monkey Island & Co., sondern eher linear und storylastig mit schön gemachter Retro-Pixeloptik. Bin gespannt, in welche Richtung die Geschichte sich entwickeln wird. Die Atmosphäre gefällt mir auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr gut.




Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und man bekommt einen schönen Song zum Ende.
> Ich bin immer noch fasziniert, dass das mehr oder weniger ein Entwickler alleine gemacht hat.



Das ist vor allem ein fieser Ohrwurm ... aber ein guter, yep. Ganz allein hat er das Spiel wohl nicht gemacht, zumindest was die Assets angeht. Die Musik hat er (bis auf den Credits Song) lizensiert und viele 3d-Objekte stammen auch nicht von ihm. Dennoch: Was der da an Leveldesigns gebaut hat, gehört zum besten, was ich so bisher gesehen habe in Sachen Spielmechanik/Rätseldesign. So kreativ muss man erstmal sein. Und er mag Monkey Island, Indiana Jones, Star Wars und die Sesamstraße ... spricht definitiv auch für den Mann.  Bin auf Teil 2 gespannt, der ja mehr oder weniger schon bestätigt ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juni 2019)

Ich spiele das neue Dantooine Event von SWTOR und langweile mich dabei zu Tode^^ Nebenher spiele ich Parkitect, einen Rollercoaster Tycoon Klon in Comicgrafik. Der ist zwar nett, aber ich frage mich immer noch warum man den eigentlich braucht.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich spiele das neue Dantooine Event von SWTOR und langweile mich dabei zu Tode^^ Nebenher spiele ich Parkitect, einen Rollercoaster Tycoon Klon in Comicgrafik. Der ist zwar nett, aber ich frage mich immer noch warum man den eigentlich braucht.


... es ist schon in Ordnung das es viele neue Spiele gibt, bei Parkitect ist aber die massive Lernkurve ein Problem. Jedenfalls für mich. 

D.h. nur weil es gute Spiele-Klassiker gibt, können mMn trotzdem alternativen veröffentlicht werden, wie z.B. Foundation und Rise of Industry. Foundation schlägt in die Kerbe Siedler / Anno und RoI ist ein Art Transport Tycoon und Verkehrs- & Industriegigant.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2019)

Aktuell wieder was Kurzes: "Black the Fall".

Die "Limbo"-Verwandschaft fällt unschwer auf. Ähnlich monotone grau-schwarze Farbgebung, Null Dialog, ziemlich harte Bildersprache, dafür ein "realistischeres" Setting. Gute Rätsel die mit weiteren Fortschritt immer anspruchsvoller werden. Das Einzige was dem Titel fehlt sind überraschende Schockmomente wie beim Höllenjungen, ansonsten wieder diese Art von Indie-Spiel wie ich sie gerne häufiger hätte.


----------



## McDrake (11. Juni 2019)

*Borderlands (1) GOTY Enhanced*

Ist mein vierter Anlauf bei dieser Serie. Bis ahnin konnte mich das Game nicht mehr als 3-6 Stunden bei der Stange halten
Irgendwie hats mich jetzt doch auch noch erwischt und ich habe 20 Stunden auf dem Konto.
Hirn aus, Ballermann rein.
Das Prinzip nutzt sich jetzt langsam ab, aber der Loot (und inzwischen auch Story) ist halt noch immer die treibende Kraft.
Auch neue Gebiete kommen in guter Regelmässigkeit dazu.

Das Inventar ist ein wenig umständlich gestaltet, finde ich und die Fahrzeugsteuerung geht ja so mal gar nicht.
Gut, dass ich bis jetzt erst einen Bossfight damit machen musste... und prompt nicht überstanden habe. 
Beim zweiten Versuch dann gar nicht erst in die Arena rein, sondern von draussen mit Raketenwerfer die Sache erledigt.


----------



## Zybba (11. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das Inventar ist ein wenig umständlich gestaltet


Einer der größten Schwachpunkte der Reihe meiner Meinung nach.
Da hat man einen Shooter, der sich mit besonders viel Waffenauswahl brüstet und einem dann diese Menus hinklatscht. 
Naja, ist halt für Konsole optimiert.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juni 2019)

bin mit borderlands auch nie so richtig warm geworden. teil 1 hab ich sogar mal relativ weit gespielt, dann aber doch nicht beendet.
bei teil 2, ja angeblich der mit abstand beste teil, hab ich nur wenige stunden durchgehalten. keine ahnung, wo das angebliche suchtpotential lauern soll. als shooter taugen beide ja eh nur bedingt, finde ich. 
tales from the borderlands fand ich demgegenüber wirklich großartig!


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> keine ahnung, wo das angebliche suchtpotential lauern soll. als shooter taugen beide ja eh nur bedingt, finde ich.



Koop! Das Ding rockt mit Freunden zusammen im Multiplayer.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juni 2019)

So schaut’s aus.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juni 2019)

... und wenn man keine Freunde hat?


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und wenn man keine Freunde hat?



...das fällt dann vermutlich unter "persönliches Pech"...


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juni 2019)

Oooooookay.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2019)

"Black the Fall" beendet. Für 5 Stunden gute Schleich-/Rätselkost a la "Limbo". Hat zwar nicht dessen Atmo-Klasse, ist aber eben länger und optisch gar nicht so übel (wobei gerade diese seltsamerweise bei vielen Magazin-Tests beanstandet wurde ).

Adventures hatte ich schon länger nicht mehr - und darum mal "Downfall" gestartet, ein Frühwerk von Harvester Games. Technisch arg antiquiert und nur auf Tastaturbedienung reduziert, doch als Kenner von "The Cat Lady" schreckt mich das nicht ab. Die ersten knapp zwei Stunden haben den bekannten Psycho-Horror-Flair, die richtigen Schocks wie von der Katzenfrau fehlten jedoch. Noch.

Ein sehr rau präsentierter und nicht sonderlich schwerer Rätseltitel, aber die Story und die grotesken wie auch harten Bilder üben schon eine gewisse Anziehungskraft aus.


----------



## McDrake (12. Juni 2019)

*Space Engine *

Ist ja kein Spiel, sondern eine Weltraumsimulation.
Also nicht Raumschiffe werden simuliert, sondern der Weltraum an und für sich.

Der Weltraum unendliche Weiten...
Das ist hier tatsächlich das Motto.
Denn es wird nicht nur ein Planet simuliert, auch nicht nur ein Sonnensystem.
Auch nicht nur eine Galaxie, sondern der ganze (?) Kosmos.

Man bewegt sich mit Maus und Tastatur (oder HOTAS) durchs Universum und "erforscht".
Es gibt kein Ziel, sondern man durchforstet das Weltall nach interessanten "Hotspots".
Die Geschwindigkeit lässt sich natürlich regulieren (per Mausrad) und man reist so mit Überlicht durchden Kosmos.
Nähert man sich dann dem gewünschten Objekt, muss man selbstverständlich diese wieder reduzieren. 
Sonst zischt man mit einem Tastenanschlag gleich ein ein paar Millionen Kilometer über Zeil hinaus.
Daneben lässt sich auch die Zeit veränder. Schnellauf über 100 Jahre? Kein Problem. Das ganze wieder zurück, ok.

Das Sonnensystem ist mit hochauflösenden Texturen versehen, welche man einzeln runterladen kann.
Das macht eine Erde nicht zu Googlemaps, aber man sieht aus der Entfernung wirklich sehr viele Details.

Ausserhalb des Sonnensystems werden die verschiedenen Systeme prozedural generiert.

Könnte mit VR wohl noch spannender sein, was auch unterstützt wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juni 2019)

Danke McDrake...Habs gesehen bei Aktivitäten auf Steam, dass du es gekauft hast und dann deinen Text hier gelesen. Hab früher immer den Microsoft Space Simulator gespielt und seitdem lange nach ähnlichem gesucht, welches den Weltraum wirklich simuliert, wie es in echt ist und keine Fantasywelt. Daher hab ich es mir jetzt auch gekauft. Das könnte genau das richtige für mich sein.


----------



## McDrake (12. Juni 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Danke McDrake...Habs gesehen bei Aktivitäten auf Steam, dass du es gekauft hast und dann deinen Text hier gelesen. Hab früher immer den Microsoft Space Simulator gespielt und seitdem lange nach ähnlichem gesucht, welches den Weltraum wirklich simuliert, wie es in echt ist und keine Fantasywelt. Daher hab ich es mir jetzt auch gekauft. Das könnte genau das richtige für mich sein.



Hatte schon die 0.98, welche noch immer gratis zu haben ist.
-> Space Engine – the universe simulator
Aber das Projekt finde ich einfach grandios, dass ich so meine Unterstützung zeigen wollte.


----------



## Bast3l (13. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hatte schon die 0.98, welche noch immer gratis zu haben ist.
> -> Space Engine – the universe simulator
> Aber das Projekt finde ich einfach grandios, dass ich so meine Unterstützung zeigen wollte.



Whoa- ich war ahnungslos. Danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2019)

Die 0.98 hab ich. Gar nicht gewusst daß die Endversion raus ist. Super!


----------



## HansHa (13. Juni 2019)

Days Gone. 

Eigentlich hätte es unterschiedliche Wertungen für PS4 und die Pro geben müssen, die Performance auf der PS4 war teilweise eine absolute Katastrophe. So gut wie keine Bikefahrt ohne massive Framedrops, teilweise in den einstelligen Bereich. Mehrfach war sekundenlang komplett das Bild eingefroren. Sogar nach dem Durchspielen hats in den Credits noch geruckelt. Bugs habe ich dafür keine nenneswerten entdeckt.

Im Prinzip hat das Spiel schon Spaß gemacht, aber es war meiner Meinung nach gute 10 Stunden zu lang. Irgendwann haben die immer gleichen Nebenquests (der hat x geklaut oder/und Y ermordet, fang/töte ihn) genervt, für bessere Waffen musste man aber den Ruf hochgrinden. Hat mich an WOW erinnert, sowas brauche ich nicht in Singleplayerspielen.

Auch die gefühlten 50 Nero Außenposten liefen immer nach Schema F ab. Such Benzin/Sicherung und entferne die Lautsprecher. Das wirkte schon nach 2 Außenposten total aufgesetzt und hat keinerlei Spaß gemacht, fühlte sich eher nach Spielzeitgestrecke an.

Die Kämpfe gegen die Horden fand ich aber klasse, sehr stressig, aber auch sehr spaßig. Die Story ging in Ordnung, nichts besonderes, aber auch kein Ausfall. Nur wie gesagt etwas zu lang.


Ich würde auf der PS4 wegen der unterirdischen Performance 65/100 geben.


----------



## linktheminstrel (13. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Days Gone.
> 
> Eigentlich hätte es unterschiedliche Wertungen für PS4 und die Pro geben müssen, die Performance auf der PS4 war teilweise eine absolute Katastrophe. So gut wie keine Bikefahrt ohne massive Framedrops, teilweise in den einstelligen Bereich. Mehrfach war sekundenlang komplett das Bild eingefroren. Sogar nach dem Durchspielen hats in den Credits noch geruckelt. Bugs habe ich dafür keine nenneswerten entdeckt.
> 
> ...


Darf ich dich fragen, ob du die neueste, also mehrfach gepatchte Version gespielt hast?


----------



## HansHa (13. Juni 2019)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Darf ich dich fragen, ob du die neueste, also mehrfach gepatchte Version gespielt hast?



Ja, meine Konsolen sind permanent mit dem Internet verbunden und er hat einen ziemlich großen Patch vor dem ersten Spielen geladen, glaube 1.10.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juni 2019)

Im GOG-Sale hab ich mir das Stealth/Action Adventure *Ghost of a Tale* gekauft. Sehr schönes 3rd Person Adventure, das vor allem durch seinen recht einzigartigen Protagonisten auffällt: Eine unfassbar niedlich animierte Maus namens Tilo. Das Spiel beginnt damit, dass man in einer Zelle eingesperrt ist und ausbrechen möchte um seine Frau Merra zu finden. Dazu müssen Rattenwachen ausgetrickst, Schlüssel gefunden, Rätsel gelöst und diverse Quests erfüllt werden, die wirklich unfassbar liebevoll gestaltet sind. Das Leveldesign erinnert sowohl optisch, als auch vom Aufbau her ein wenig an Dark Souls. Man arbeitet sich durch die Spielwelt, schaltet ab und zu Abkürzungen frei und muss diverse Aufgaben erledigen, um neue Abschnitte freizuschalten. Alles in allem gefällt mir das Spiel nach knapp 4 Stunden Spielzeit richtig gut, auch wenn es spielerisch nicht übermäßig anspruchsvoll ist. Dafür überzeugt aber Atmosphäre.  

Es gibt an sich nur eine Sachen, die mich stört: Die Grafik. Versteht mich nicht falsch: Die Levels und Charaktere sind liebevoll gestaltet und animiert, die Texturen und 3d-Modelle sind nicht übermäßig hochauflösend, aber sehr schön gemacht. Es gibt nur ein Problem: Die Kontraste. Egal, wie ich das Spiel einstelle: Es gibt immer Szenen und Orte, wo der Kontrastumfang des Monitors nicht vernünftig ausgenutzt wird. Entweder dunkle Szenen ertrinken plötzlich in Schwarze, im Schatten liegende Außenbereiche wirken extrem kontrastarm, so dass man kaum sieht, was vor einem auf dem Boden liegt und teilweise werden durch das Post Processing überhaupt keine Schwarzwerte genutzt, da alles, was in der jeweiligen Szene eigentlich schwarz sein sollte plötzlich grau ist. Das ist echt schade, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das evtl. ein Bug ist. Man kann in den Optionen zwar die Helligkeit einstellen, aber das löst das Grundproblem nicht. Und mein Bildschirm ist auch korrekt mithilfe diverser Kontrasttestbilder kalibriert. Da fehlt einfach das Finetuning, was gerade bei einem Stealth Spiel, das ja von seiner Beleuchtung und Schatten lebt, irgendwie schade ist.

Das Spiel macht mir an sich bisher ne Menge Spaß, aber ist gleichzeitig auch anstrengend zu spielen, da ich vieles aufgrund der Kontrastprobleme kaum erkenne/identifizieren kann. Ich werd's trotzdem weiterspielen, denn die Geschichte und die Levels sind sehr liebevoll umgesetzt und die Maus Tilo ist einer der niedlichsten Spielecharaktere, die mir spontan einfallen.


----------



## Zybba (13. Juni 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> aber ist gleichzeitig auch anstrengend zu spielen, da ich vieles aufgrund der Kontrastprobleme kaum erkenne/identifizieren kann.


Klingt so, als könnte Reshade hier Abhilfe schaffen: https://sfx.thelazy.net/games/game/1975/

Da dritte Preset sieht so aus, als könnte es deine Probleme lösen oder zumindest mindern.
Es wirkt recht bunt, da muss man drauf stehen.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (15. Juni 2019)

Kingdom Come - Deliverance

Nachdem der Start ja seinerzeit echt abschreckend wirkte habe ich mich jetzt, zur Veröffentlichung der Complete-Edition, dazu entschieden dem Spiel eine Chance zu geben, gepatched sollte es ja sein. Ich spiele auf der normalen PS4, ganz fehlerfrei ist das alles noch nicht, aber passt schon. Die Grafik schwankt irgendwo zwischen hässlich und großartig, die Steuerung ist ziemlich hakelig und nach ca. 4 Stunden Spielzeit läuft keine Musik mehr, sofern ich nicht das Spiel neu starte und lade. Zwar läuft´s flüssig, aber die Pop-Ins sind schon hart; manchmal landen Gegner bei Überfällen ihren ersten Schlag, bevor sie überhaupt dargestellt werden...Davon abgesehen hatte ich aber keine Abstürze, keine größeren Bugs, keine Quests, die sich nicht abschließen ließen - kurz: es ist ein bisschen sperrig, lässt sich aber gut spielen. Und wie spielt es sich?

Überraschend toll! Klar, das Spiel wirkt sehr "Nische", vieles scheint ein wenig umständlich, und zumindest ich habe viele Mechaniken nicht so schnell verstanden und fühlte mich Anfangs überfordert und alleingelassen. Und "mal eben eine Runde zocken" geht auch nicht, das Spiel ist ein Zeitfresser; nicht, weil es so viel zu tun gäbe (obwohl, gibt es schon), sondern weil jede Aktivität bis hin zur Schnellreise vergleichsweise ewig dauert. Aber: An sich passt hier alles zueinander und entfaltet eine sehr immersive Wirkung. Ich fühle mich angenehm an die alten Gothic-Teile erinnert, wobei KcD zumindest nach meinem Geschmack klar überlegen ist. Die Spielwelt ist fantastisch, das "authentische" Setting gefällt mir und ließen mich keine Magie und Fantasy vermissen. Die vielen Mechaniken, von Alchemie übers Schlösserknacken bis zum komplexen Kampfsystem können alle Anfangs frustrieren, sind aber durchdacht und vermittelt ein sehr gutes Gefühl von Progression. Und mit Henry hat das Spiel einen sehr sympathischen, bodenständigen und glaubwürdigen Helden spendiert bekommen, den ich gern spiele. Nach 30 Stunden bin ich vielleicht in der Mitte des Spieles. Noch würde ich mich mit einer abschließenden Bewertung zurückhalten, zum Weiterspielen bin ich aber auf jeden Fall motiviert. 

P.S.: Henry? Jawohl! Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie die Deutsche Sprachausgabe seinerzeit mit "klar die bessere Wahl" bewertet werden konnte. Sie ist auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht (ich habe sie 5 Stunden lang gespielt), aber mir kam es so vor, als würde der englischen Henry über den Sprecher mehr Persönlichkeit, mehr Witz, mehr Menschlichkeit bekommen.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juni 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> P.S.: Henry? Jawohl! Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie die Deutsche Sprachausgabe seinerzeit mit "klar die bessere Wahl" bewertet werden konnte. Sie ist auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht (ich habe sie 5 Stunden lang gespielt), aber mir kam es so vor, als würde der englischen Henry über den Sprecher mehr Persönlichkeit, mehr Witz, mehr Menschlichkeit bekommen.



Ist vermutlich reine Geschmackssache.
Mir sagt meistens auch die englische Version mehr zu, da die Sprecher häufiger einen besseren Job machen (bzw. die Regie), aber gerade im Fall von KCD fand ich die deutsche Sprachausgabe sehr gelungen und passend. 
Ja, das Spiel spielt in Böhmen, aber das war nun einmal Teil des H.R.R., insofern passt das atmosphärisch schon besser als englisch...

Übrigens, für Backer gibt's den aktuellen DLC, "A Woman's Lot", kostenlos, nur um an dieser Stelle diese Info einzustreuen.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (15. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Ich würde auf der PS4 wegen der unterirdischen Performance 65/100 geben.



Ich habe noch nie ein Spiel gespielt und dabei gedacht: "Wenn das jetzt 10 fps mehr hätte wäre es Game of the Year!" Days Gone hat definitiv technische Probleme, aber sie ändern doch nichts am eigentlichen Spiel? Ich habe hier ja früher schon meine Meinung zu dem Spiel geschrieben und es in den Himmel gelobt, schade, dass es Dir nicht so gefallen hat. Immerhin kann ich aber einen Tipp geben: Die Performance des Spiels lässt sich verbessern, wenn man a) die PS4 zuvor nicht im Standbye hatte, sondern fresh hochfährt und b) die Internetverbindung ausstellt. Bei mir hat das sichtbar geholfen.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (15. Juni 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, das Spiel spielt in Böhmen, aber das war nun einmal Teil des H.R.R., insofern passt das atmosphärisch schon besser als englisch...



Zum Thema Atmosphäre & Vertonung: Ich spiel ja gern japanische Spiele in Originalsprache mit Untertiteln, letztens hab ich das auch mit A Plague Tale gemacht und es hat mir erstaunlich gut in französisch  gefallen (obwohl ich nicht französisch spreche). Aber hast Du mal KcD in Tschechisch gespielt?


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juni 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Aber hast Du mal KcD in Tschechisch gespielt?



Nicht wirklich, obwohl ich sogar ein paar Brocken Tschechisch beherrsche.


----------



## HansHa (15. Juni 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie ein Spiel gespielt und dabei gedacht: "Wenn das jetzt 10 fps mehr hätte wäre es Game of the Year!" Days Gone hat definitiv technische Probleme, aber sie ändern doch nichts am eigentlichen Spiel? Ich habe hier ja früher schon meine Meinung zu dem Spiel geschrieben und es in den Himmel gelobt, schade, dass es Dir nicht so gefallen hat. Immerhin kann ich aber einen Tipp geben: Die Performance des Spiels lässt sich verbessern, wenn man a) die PS4 zuvor nicht im Standbye hatte, sondern fresh hochfährt und b) die Internetverbindung ausstellt. Bei mir hat das sichtbar geholfen.



Sie beeinträchtigen das Spielerlebnis/den Spielspaß teilweise enorm und letztlich ist die Wertung ja immer Ausdruck des Spielspaßes. Man hat ja auch keine Chance wie auf dem Pc einfach aufzurüsten oder an den Einstellungen rumzuspielen. Man hat nur Friss oder Stirb und wenn ein Entwickler dann lieber noch ein wenig aus der Grafik quetscht statt auf die Perfomance zu achten, gehört das für mich abgestraft. Dabei ist es von der Grafik nicht einmal eine Wucht. Far Cry New Dawn etwa sah nicht viel schlechter aus und lief sogar auf der deutlich schwächeren Xbox die ganze Zeit butterweich. Im Standby sind meine Konsolen nie, im Internet schon, aber daran kann es ja wohl nicht liegen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juni 2019)

*Downfall*

Und das war's.  Am Ende legte die Katzenlady höchstpersönlich einen "Gastauftritt" hin. 
Auf jeden Fall war es genau das was ich erwartet habe: Inhaltlich schwierige Kost, deprimierend zum Schluss und mit jeder Menge Interpretationsspielraum.

Muss sich insgesamt aber mit nem  Platz hinter *The Cat Lady* begnügen, Susan Ashworths Ritt durch die Hölle hatte mich vor Jahren viel mehr gepackt und mitleiden lassen.  Da muss ich wohl doch nen zweiten Durchgang wagen...


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Juni 2019)

Den neuen Jurassic World Evolution DLC Claires Zuflucht

Leider muss ich nochmal neustarten, obwohl ich die erste Insel des DLC durch hatte, weil ich mich in eine ziemliche Trail & Error Situation begeben habe, weil ich die falschen bzw. zu teuren Dinosaurier von Isla Nublar gerettet habe und ich dadurch auf der Zuflucht kein Land sehe.

Hab gestern auch etwas gestreamt





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fM3C5oorPzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Juni 2019)

Hab mir zuletzt Cosmic Star Heroine und Fdsident Evil Zero im Switch-Store geholt.

Cosmic Star Heroine
Überraschend gutes, klassisches 16-bit RPG, das sich klar Klassiker wie Chrono Trigger zum Vorbild genommen hat. Das Kampfsystem ist gelungen, die Charaktere ebenfalls, auch audiovisuell ist das Spiel sehr gefällig und trumpft mit stimmigen Cut-Scenes auf. Ist auf jedem Fall für fans von Old-School-RPG's einen Blick wert.

Resident Evil Zero:
Ich liebe das Spiel, die Portierung hingegen ist eine Frechheit! Beim Remake von Teil 1 ist alles perfekt, hier zerstören doppelte Ladezeiten den Spielspaß. Ich hoffe, dass Capcom hier nachbessert. Bis dahin: Finger weg!

hab zuletzt auch unravel 2 gezockt. Gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut und ist ein wunderbares Spiel für zwischendurch. Gerade zu zweit macht das ganze ne Menge Spaß. Klare Empfehlung


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juni 2019)

Nachdem dieses Wochenende das echte 24 Stunden Rennen auf dem Nürburgring (dieses Jahr leider mit einigen unschönen Szenen) stattgefunden hat, bin ich gerade mal wieder ein KI-Rennen im Ferrari 488 GT3 auf dem Nürburgring (ohne Nordschleife) in *Assetto Corsa Competizione* gefahren. Als das Spiel vor einigen Wochen raus kam war der Zustand technisch ziemlich unschön, aber einiges wurde inzwischen gefixt (Releaseversion 1.0, aktuellste Version 1.0.5 Beta). Es gibt zwar noch einige Baustellen, aber wenn Kunos im gleichen Tempo weiter Bugs fixt, dann dürfte man bald doch eine ziemlich gute GT3 Rennsimulation ohne größere Schwächen haben. Lediglich die Performance in VR ist mit meiner alten GTX 1070 immer noch nicht wirklich gut, aber kommt demnächst Ersatz in Form einer RTX 2080 oder RTX 2080 Super in den Rechner, evtl. ein Ryzen der neuen 3000er Generation.

Aber zum Rennen: Die KI kämpft hart, hat noch ein paar Punkte, wo sie ein wenig unvorsichtig bzw. gleichgültig fährt, aber wenn man die Schwächen kennt, dann kann man sich inzwischen ziemlich gut damit duellieren. Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist: Wirklich perfekt und in jeder Situation tauglich ist die KI in keiner Rennsimulation. Es gibt immer mal eine Kurve oder eine Situation wo man denkt "Warum zur Hölle hat der da einfach reingezogen obwohl ich noch daneben war?" Sicherlich wird da auch noch optimiert. Auf jeden Fall ist die KI jetzt schon weit besser, als sie es in Assetto Corsa 1 je gewesen ist. 

Was mich ein wenig stört ist das Car Control Rating (es gibt viele Wertungskategorien, nach denen der Fahrstil und das Können jedes Spieler bewertet wird für Online-Rennen). Das wird bei mir immer schlechter je schneller ich werde. Das liegt natürlich an meinen Fahrstil, aber in einem 20 Minuten Sprintrennen sehe ich nicht ein meine Reifen zu schonen und übermäßig viel ABS und Traktionskontrolle zu nutzen. Wenn aber ein Reifen Schlupf bekommt, dann geht das sofort auf die Car Control Wertung und die ist in der letzten Zeit bei mir von 82 auf 76 gesunken. Ich hoffe, da wird noch ein wenig optimiert da ich, wie gesagt, bei kurzen Sprintrennen das Material nicht zu sehr schönen möchte.

*edit* Und warum zur Hölle musste ich nach dem letzten Windows Update meinen Lenkradtreiber neu installieren? Sowas nervt mich ja.


----------



## Wubaron (24. Juni 2019)

Ich hab vor kurzem Star Wars Knights of the old republic auf dem iPhone 8 Plus durchgespielt.  Schön als dunkler Lord alles niedergemetzelt. Schon krass das man einen Wookie zwingen kann eine Minderjährige umzubringen.  Hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht. Hab beide niedergemetzelt.


----------



## McDrake (25. Juni 2019)

*Elite Dangerous
*
Nach einem halben Jahr in der Milchstrasse (nicht viel gespielt und dazwischen nur erforscht), bin ich wieder zurück auf meiner "Heimatbasis" angelangt in der "Bubble".
Mal schauen, was sich inzwischen in der zivilisierten Welt so ereignet hat.
Während der Rückreise habe ich mir Videos zu den Patches zu Elite von https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd1Xmm1TFBD-lfZUWaWf7EA und ObsidianAnt angeschaut auf dem zweiten Monitor. Wer sich für die Hintergrundgeschichte, von Elite interessier, kann sich mal Elite Dangerous - The Future of Elite - A Historical Timeline anschauen -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og_d1nJG4Ec

Anyway

Es ist immer wieder, zumindest für mich, ein erhabenes Gefühl, nach einer so langen Reise, wiedermal an eine Station anzudocken.
Dazwischen waren "nur" Landungen auf  Planeten möglich, abseits aller Zivilisation. Aber auch das ist für mich ziemlich faszinierend.
Ich habe mir angewöhnt, dass ich, wenn ich mich auslogge, entweder auf einer Station befinde, oder frsten Boden unter den Füssen/Raumschiff haben muss.
Dann mache ich einen Screenshot und beim Einloggen nochmals einen.
Beim letzten Mal sah das so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine letzte Route führte mich über viele Systeme und wieder zurück.
Es ging mehr darum, zu erforschen, als weit zu kommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ein Anflug auf eine Station braucht auch immer wieder eine gewisse Routine. Welche ich nicht mehr ganz habe.
Dass sich das Sichtfeld imemr wieder verändert, hat mit meinem Eye/Headtracker zu tun. Fällt auf, kurz vor dem Dropout, wo ich immer wieder auf das Display schaue, um zu sehen, in welchem Winkel die Station liegt, wenn ich aus aus dem Hyperraum raus komme:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYlHbjWLQ_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juni 2019)

Immer wenn ich Bilder oder Videos aus Elite Dangerous sehe, dann krieg ich fast wieder Bock in mein kleines Schiffchen zu klettern und das große Universum zu erkunden. Das Problem dabei ist: Es ist so ein verdammter Zeitfresser. Selbst meine (meist) Hardcore-Sims spiele ich die meiste Zeit relativ casual, selten länger als 30 oder 40 Minuten am Stück. Bei Elite Dangerous brauche ich aber meist schon so lange, um nach ner längeren Pause überhaupt wieder in den Kopf zu kriegen, wo ich gerade bin, was mein Schiff so kann, was an neuen Features dazugekommen ist usw. Wenn ich das dann hinter mir habe, muss ich mir ne Aufgabe oder ein Ziel überlegen und bis dahin ist dann nochmal ne ganze Ecke an Zeit vergangen. Dieser Pseudo-MMO Charakter selbst im Singleplayer gefällt mir nach wie vor nicht besonders.

Aber 'n schönes Spiel ist's abgesehen davon auf jeden Fall, auch wenn ich mir ein wenig mehr Abwechslung bei den Missionen und ein paar Veränderungen an der Physik wünschen würde (z. B. die optionale Abschaltung des Tempolimits beim Unterlichtflug a la Independence War. Physiktechnisch für mich immer noch der beste Raumflugsimulator).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2019)

*The Cat Lady* - Done. Zum zweiten Mal. Und erneut ein sehr spannendes und besonderes Erlebnis. Die vielen Jahre der Pause dazwischen taten gut, die Atmosphäre zog mich erneut dermaßen in den Bann... Und die Schocks haben ebenfalls nichts von ihrer Wirkung eingebüßt.

Für mich damals wie heute sowas wie ein ungeschliffener Diamant. Technisch war es schon damals keine Schönheut (und ist es heute erst recht nicht), aber der besondere Präsentationsstil, die harte Dramaturgie und die oftmals ultrabrutale Bildsprache haben ihren Reiz. Vor allem aber ist es die Geschichte die mich über jede Unzulänglichkeit oder erdenklichen Mängel hinwegsehen lassen. Eine gute Story kann da schon viel reissen. Eines meine liebsten Adventure-Titel, zumal es eines der weniger prominenten Genre-Spiele ist. Bis heute schade dass PCG nie eine Silbe darüber verloren hat.

Liebend gerne würde ich mir jetzt und sofort *Lorelai*, den letzten Teil der "Devil came through here"-Trilogie, antun, zu der eben auch *Downfall* und *The Cat Lady* gehören. Doch es ist noch zu neu - und darum noch ohne deutsche Textübersetzung.  Ich verlasse mich aber voll auf die Entwickler dass sie bei dieser Sache möglichst bald nachliefern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2019)

Mit dem Ziel fleissig die Pile of Shame abzuarbeiten, wechsle ich hier mal wieder das Genre und gehe direkt über zu *Lego The Avengers*. Der letzte Bauklötze-Blockbuster-Ulk-Titel in meiner Sammlung den ich noch nicht angerührt hab. Optisch soweit gelungen, aber die Akustik ist ja mal enttäuschend. Und dabei meine ich nicht das Fehlen der meisten Original-Film-Synchronsprecher - immer seltsam dass es je nach Filmen wie Der Hobbit, Star Wars 7 oder Jurassic Park mal klappt, woanders dann wieder nicht -, sondern der Soundmix an sich. Obwohl der spielinterne Soundregler auf Maximum steht fehlt es der Audiokulisse total an Druck, und die Stimmen könnten auch etwas lauter sein. Am meisten nervt es jedoch dass der Soundtrack jedes Mal beim Einspielen von Dialogen hörbar leiser und danach wieder normalisiert wird. Das ist totale Kacke für die Lauscher. 

Naja, muss man halt so hinnehmen, Jammern hilft hier ja nix. Hoffe dass das eigentliche Spiel besser weg kommt, obwohl man mit den Szenen-Gespringe von "Age of Ultron" zu Beginn zurück zum ersten Avengers-Film totalen Kappes veranstaltet. Da blickt doch kein Nicht-Kenner der Filme durch.


----------



## golani79 (26. Juni 2019)

Pile of Shame wird bei mir nur größer 

Momentan "hänge" ich ein bissl an MLB The Show 19 - sonst zocke ich grade nicht wirklich was anderes.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (26. Juni 2019)

*Elite Dangerous*

Jetzt mal mit nem richtigen Transporter, dem T9-Heavy.
Zar jetzt im ein paar Millionen ärmer, aber endlich so ein "Klotz" im Hangar.
Dank der Datenbank ( https://eddb.io/ ) sollte ich das Geld auch relativ schnell wieder drin haben.

Was halt immer noch ein Problem ist, find eich zumindest, dass man die Grössenverhältnisse nicht wirklich mitbekommt.
Das Schiff steuert sich zwar wie ein Traktor, aber man hat trotzdem nicht das Gefühl ein Riesenpott zu steuern:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hkjWl4nkzCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


(4:32)
Das kommt man bei SC mit einem Fussmarsch schon besser rüber.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juni 2019)

In den letzten Tagen hab ich kaum gezockt, da es hier tierisch warm ist und ich wenig Bock hatte, aber ich hab gerade die dritte Episode von* The Lion's Song* gespielt, ein Indie Point & Click Adventure, in dem man verschiedene Personen im Wien des frühen 20sten Jahrhunderts spielt. Generell hab ich sehr viel Gutes über das Spiel gehört und die Atmosphäre und der Grafikstil gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Für mich persönlich hat das Spiel nur ein Problem: Die Geschichten reißen mich irgendwie nicht mit. Die ersten beiden Episoden waren schön erzählt, aber haben mich thematisch und charakterlich halt nicht wirklich mitgerissen. Die dritte Episode hat mir ne Ecke besser gefallen. Bin jetzt gespannt, wie die vierte Episode aussieht, die vermutlich einige Handlungsfäden zusammenlaufen lässt (was aber auch schon vorher im Spiel passiert ist). Alles in allem ein schönes kleines storylastiges Point & Click Adventure (Rätsel, Kämpfe, Geschicklichkeitseinlagen usw. gibt es keine), dem für mich aber irgendetwas fehlt, das mich mit den Charakteren mitfiebern lässt.

*edit einen Tag später* Ich nehme einiges von dem zurück, was ich da geschrieben habe. Die ersten beiden Episoden waren recht ereignislos, aber sehr atmosphärisch. Man lernt die Charaktere kennen, durch die kurze Spielzeit und die wenige Interaktion fehlt aber irgendwie die Verbindung zwischen Charakter und Spieler. Am Ende wurde die zweite Episode ein wenig interessanter. Die dritte Episode hat mir insgesamt sehr gut gefallen. Die war auch ein wenig länger, glaube ich. Die vierte Episode erzählt nochmal kurz die Geschichten von ein paar weiteren Charakteren, die vorher nur am Rande erwähnt wurden und endet mit ... ich will nichts spoilern. Aber das Ende ist richtig gut geschrieben und hat mich emotional dann doch irgendwie erreicht. Der Abspann, zusammen mit der schönen Musik, hat mir dann nochmal Zeit gegeben, das "erlebte" Revue passieren zu lassen (einer der Gründe, warum ich ich auch in guten Filmen immer den Abspann komplett durchlaufen lasse, bei schlechten jedoch nicht) und unter'm Strich hat mir The Lion's Song dann doch noch unerwartet gut gefallen. Auf jeden Fall deutlich besser, als ich nach den ersten drei Episoden erwartet hätte. *edit Ende*

Was ich als nächstes Spiele, weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich hab da diverse Titel im Summersale im Blick, z. B. Stardew Valley, Oceanhorn oder Outcast - Second Contact. Gerne würde ich ja eigentlich The Sinking City spielen, aber ich traue Epic nicht zu, dass deren Store sich nach dem Fortnite und Gratistitel-Hype auf eigenen Beinen halten kann, daher bin ich da extrem vorsichtig und werde erstmal nichts dort kaufen. Im Microsoft-Store gibt es das Spiel zwar auch, aber da leider nur mit der Xbox kompatibel (was ich nicht verstehen kann ... andere "Epic-Exclusives", wie z. B. Metro Exodus, The Outer Worlds oder Operencia - The Stolen Sun gibt's da ja schließlich auch für den PC).


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Juni 2019)

Hab jetzt 20 Stunden in Octopath Traveler verbracht und ziehe mal ein kleines Zwischenfazit, da ich nicht weiß ob meine Motivation erhalten bleibt.

Das Spiel startet recht interessant, da man ja zwischen 8 Figuren wählen darf. Die haben alle ihre eigene Story inklusive Startregion, verbünden sich aber im Laufe des Spiels und man kann frei eine vierer-Gruppe aus ihnen zusammenstellen. Dummerweise ergeben sich kaum Dialoge zwischen ihnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser hier war der einzige in den 20 Stunden, und auch der war sehr kurz und weniger wichtig. Zugegben, ich habe gerade erst in Kapitel 2 meiner Hauptfigur zu tun, und muss ordentlich leveln weil mir der "Hüter des Waldes" Boss einfach noch zu zäh ist. Trotzdem arbeitet man halt im Grunde die Story der einzelnen Charaktere nacheinander ab, die Gruppe fühlt sich leider nie wie eine solche an. Auch die Zauber haben mich enttäuscht - da freue ich mich wie ein Schneekönig als Cyrus meine Truppe verstärkt, der gleich 3 verschiedene Elementarzauber beherrscht - aber egal ob Feuer, Eis oder Blitz, die sehen leider im Kampf praktisch gleich aus. Ein Strahl, der von oben herabstößt und alle Gegner grillt - nur die Farbe ändert sich. Und bei der besseren aber teureren Version leider auch keine Änderung, es ist nur derselbe Zauber 2x hintereinander. Das hat Suikoden z.b. damals deutlich aufwendiger und schöner gemacht. Da sah kein Zauber aus wie der andere.
Dann hab ich inzwischen noch die Zweitberufe - bedeutet, man findet einen Schrein und Charaktere können dann quasi eine zusätzliche Klasse erlernen - den Zauberer kann man zum Krieger machen und den Heiler zum Händler etc. 
Klingt zwar grundsätzlich interessant, hab es im Kampf aber kaum benutzen müssen, da meine Gruppe ja sowieso gut ausbalanciert ist. Zudem kann man die eigene Ausrüstung ja praktisch auch nur auf eine Klasse beschränken. Mein Ritter hat zwar Magie noch zusätzlich, aber dem einen Mantel zu verpassen, welcher seine Magie stärkt, würde gleichzeitig seine Physis als Krieger schwächen. Somit MUSS man quasi mehr oder weniger bei einer Klasse bleiben. Die Zweitlaufbahn dient nur als Notfallskill, falls das andere gerade nicht möglich ist/wirkt.
Da auch die einzelnen Storys nicht wirklich stark sind (einige sind sogar verdammt öde) bleibt nur der interessante Grafikstil, der mich ja auch im Vorfeld so angesprochen hat, übrig - ja die Kämpfe machen noch Laune, aber man fragt sich ob das Spiel wohl noch zu Steigerungen bereit ist, und zwar in fast allen Belangen. Laut einigen Tests angeblich schon, und man soll durchhalten - es würde sich lohnen. Ich bin gespannt. Im Augenblick ist es für mich jedoch nicht mehr als guter Durchschnitt und mehr als eine

*7/10*

....könnte ich momentan nicht geben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Juni 2019)

Musstest du viel Grinden, um die zweiten Kapitel spielen zu können? Meine Charaktere sind irgendwie noch viel zu schwach, obwohl ich mit Kapitel 1 durch bin. Das schreckt mich gerade etwas ab, obwohl ich das Spiel sehr schön finde.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Juni 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Musstest du viel Grinden, um die zweiten Kapitel spielen zu können? Meine Charaktere sind irgendwie noch viel zu schwach, obwohl ich mit Kapitel 1 durch bin. Das schreckt mich gerade etwas ab, obwohl ich das Spiel sehr schön finde.



Ich war glaub ich Level 24 (hatte alle anderen chars rekrutiert) und brauchte 27. also ja ,grinden muss man schon. gegenwärtig mach ich das etwas mehr als anfangs. Wenn man glück hat trifft man auf einen "cait" gegner, sone katze mit nem beutel über der schulter. wenn man die einfängt (mit haanit geht das zu ner kleinen chance) levelt jeder charakter nach dem kampf gleich 2 oder 3 levels nach oben. wenn man es killt immerhin noch mindestens einen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Juli 2019)

* Assassin's Creed Odyssey: Torment of Hades*

So, am Wochenende die zweite Atlantis-DLC-Episode durchgespielt und sie hat mir deutlich besser gefallen. Trotz auf den ersten Blick ödem Setting (Unterwelt mit Ascheregen) hat es mir richtig Spaß gemacht, die Open World zu erkunden. Ich führe das vor allem auf den reduzierten Umfang zurück, Hades ist kleiner als Elysium und das macht den DLC deutlich kompakter.

Die Story gefiel mir ebenfalls besser als in Teil 1, was vor allem an der Rückkehr einiger bekannter (toter ) Charaktere liegt. Aus den vier Champions, die man im Spielverlauf besiegen muss, hätte Ubisoft aber viel mehr machen können.

Am Ende gibt's mal wieder einen Cliffhanger ... Ich hoffe, Teil 3 führt uns dann auch wirklich mal ins titelgebende Atlantis. Immerhin ist Poseidon schon mal aufgetaucht 

*8/10*


----------



## Chroom (2. Juli 2019)

Hab jetzt im Sommerloch gerade Warframe nach 3 Jahren Abwesenheit wieder für mich entdeckt. Das Gunplay fühlt sich immer noch sehr gut an. Grafik passt und die Frames sehen einfach nur Cool aus. Auch kann man sich fast alles ohne Echtgeld erspielen (ist in nem guten Clan nicht so schwer).Ab und zu mal ein bisschen Geld investieren ist aber auch kein Fehler und hilft ja den Entwicklern die hier meiner Meinung nach echt tolle Arbeit geleistet haben. Die Community ist auch O.K und hilfsbereit. Fazit: So muss ein F2P Titel sein. Echt Top


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juli 2019)

Hat jemand schon mal *A Hat in Time* gezockt? Falls ja: Würde mir das Spiel gefallen, wenn mir _Rayman 2_ und _Beyond Good and Evil_ (Screenshots und Gameplayvideos erinnern mich irgendwie an die beiden Spiele) gefallen haben? Da das Spiel gerade im Angebot ist und ich seit 100 Jahren kein Jump & Run mehr gespielt habe, lächelt mich das Spiel gerade irgendwie ein wenig an und die Bewertungen könnten besser ja kaum sein.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2019)

Versuche gerade, mal wieder einen alten Klassiker unter WIN 10 zum Laufen zu bekommen: Another War. Eines der besten 2. WK-RPG (neben Silent Storm).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juli 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> * Assassin's Creed Odyssey: Torment of Hades*
> 
> So, am Wochenende die zweite Atlantis-DLC-Episode durchgespielt und sie hat mir deutlich besser gefallen. Trotz auf den ersten Blick ödem Setting (Unterwelt mit Ascheregen) hat es mir richtig Spaß gemacht, die Open World zu erkunden. Ich führe das vor allem auf den reduzierten Umfang zurück, Hades ist kleiner als Elysium und das macht den DLC deutlich kompakter.
> (...)
> *8/10*



Ich bin noch nicht durch, aber mir gefällt der zweite DLC bislang auch besser. 
Hades ist aber auch als Charakter deutlich amüsanter als Persephone oder Hekate.


----------



## Batze (3. Juli 2019)

Wolcen Lords of Mayhem.
Seit letzter Woche ist ja der Content Patch 1 da inclusive des ersten Aktes und das wird also gerade gesuchtet.


----------



## Sanador (3. Juli 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal *A Hat in Time* gezockt? Falls ja: Würde mir das Spiel gefallen, wenn mir _Rayman 2_ und _Beyond Good and Evil_ (Screenshots und Gameplayvideos erinnern mich irgendwie an die beiden Spiele) gefallen haben? Da das Spiel gerade im Angebot ist und ich seit 100 Jahren kein Jump & Run mehr gespielt habe, lächelt mich das Spiel gerade irgendwie ein wenig an und die Bewertungen könnten besser ja kaum sein.



Gameplay-technisch würde ich es eher mit *Mario 64* vergleichen. Aber wenn du mal wieder Lust auf ein Jump & Run hast, dann kann ich dir *A Hat in Time* nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juli 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wolcen Lords of Mayhem.
> Seit letzter Woche ist ja der Content Patch 1 da inclusive des ersten Aktes und das wird also gerade gesuchtet.



Huh das kannte ich noch gar nicht, sieht echt nett aus. Muss ich mal im Auge behalten. 

Ich spiele gegenwärtig auch was Diablo-ähnliches: _Warhammer 40k Inquisitor Martyr_. Auch fein.


----------



## Batze (3. Juli 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Huh das kannte ich noch gar nicht, sieht echt nett aus. Muss ich mal im Auge behalten.


Bei der Optik kann man nicht meckern(CryEngine). Alles andere, nun ja, das Spiel ist schon seit Jahren im EA und erst zur Jahres Mitte haben sie die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen, statt wie versprochen Open World was auch vorher so in der Alpha/beta spielbar war, ist es jetzt eher ein abklatsch ala Diablo 3 Schlauchlevel geworden. Das hat für viel Unmut gesorgt. Macht aber dennoch Spass, jedenfalls die sogenannten Expetitionen zum Gear farmen, das ist sowas wie die Grifts in Diablo 3. Mit der Story Akt 1 bin ich durch, nichts besonderes, nur der Endboss, also der hatte schon was. Und die einzelnen Cutszenen, also die hatten teils wirklich WoW Flair, das haben sie echt fein gemacht. Ansonsten gibt es immer noch ärgerliche Bugs die seit Monaten bekannt sind und immer noch da sind, Thema Beute Pickup.
Na mal sehen wie es da weitergeht.

Dieses Warhammer sieht interessant aus. ich hatte neulich mal dieses andere Warhammer Schnetzelspiel angespielt, konnte mich aber nicht wirklich Überzeugen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2019)

So, die Story von "Lego Marvel Avengers" ist nach 10 Stunden abgefrühstückt. War im Großen und Ganzen wie zu erwarten witzig-albern, aber so eine konfus zusammengestückelte Wiedergabe beider Filme hätte ich widerum NICHT erwartet. Der anfängliche Sprung von Avengers 2 zu 1 und wieder zurück, dazwischen noch ein ganzer Story-Level aus dem ersten Cap-Streifen (während alle anderen Helden-Solos gar nicht zum Zuge kamen)... Machte überhaupt keinen Sinn und trägt zum Verständnis der Handlung ebenso wenig bei.

Nun heisst es sich so weit es geht an die 100% ranarbeiten. Doch so wie ich sehe wäre dazu noch ein Season Pass erforderlich damit auch die Abschnitte mit Spidey, Dr. Strange und Co. eingerechnet werden. Ist im Summer Sale gerade für 4,99€ zu haben... Mache mich erstmal über den Inhalt/Umfang schlau ob mir das die 5 Piepen wert ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juli 2019)

Sanador schrieb:


> Gameplay-technisch würde ich es eher mit *Mario 64* vergleichen. Aber wenn du mal wieder Lust auf ein Jump & Run hast, dann kann ich dir *A Hat in Time* nur wärmstens empfehlen.



Ok, danke. Mario 64 hab ich mangels Nintendokonsole leider nie gespielt, aber ich denke, ich werde mir das Spiel einfach mal anschauen und zu dem aktuellen Preis werde ich wohl nicht allzu viel falsch machen können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2019)

Ich hab Mario 64 gehasst. Darum hab ich auch um "A hat in Time" eben der Ähnlichkeit wegen nen hohen Bogen gemacht, obwohl ich Jump'n Runs generell mag. 4Players hat es seinerzeit gar mit 44% abgestraft.


----------



## Sanador (4. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab Mario 64 gehasst. Darum hab ich auch um "A hat in Time" eben der Ähnlichkeit wegen nen hohen Bogen gemacht, obwohl ich Jump'n Runs generell mag. 4Players hat es seinerzeit gar mit 44% abgestraft.



Ja und *Yooka-Laylee* bekam eine Wertung von 82%! 
4Players-Tests sind meiner Erfahrung nach nicht immer nachvollziehbar (vor allem die Tests von Jörg Luible).


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Juli 2019)

Selbst der talentierteste Fahrer in Sachen Fahrzeugbeherrschung ist eine Gefahr für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, wenn er auf öffentlichen Straßen wie irre rumheizt auf eine Art, die für andere Leute nicht oder nur schwer einzuschätzen ist. Die meisten Rennspiele (egal ob Arcade oder Hardcoresimulation) drehen sich um das Fahren am Limit. Im Straßenverkehr sollte man das aber grundsätzlich nicht machen (dafür gibt's Trackdays auf Rennstrecken, wenn man das unbedingt will). Wer's doch macht ... siehe erster Satz. Und den Leuten gehört auch der Führerschein abgenommen, wenn sie's nicht einsehen.

Aber abgesehen von allen Unterschieden zwischen Autorennen und öffentlichem Straßenverkehr (brauchen beide völlig unterschiedliche Skills, egal ob Real oder Spiel/Simulation) halte ich solche Studien generell für ziemlich unsinnig. Ist im Grunde das gleiche, wie gewalttätiges Verhalten im echten Leben vs. Shooter zocken. Man kann nie sicher sein, ob das Spiel nun ein bestimmtes Verhalten im echten Leben bewirkt, oder ob die Person im echten Leben einfach schon so gestrickt ist, dass sie eben gern entsprechende Spiele spielt. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Wer gerne im richtigen Leben rast, der spielt vermutlich auch gerne Rennspiele.


*edit* Was zur Hölle? Gebt mir doch keinen Daumen hoch, wenn ich stumpf im falschen Thread poste


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Selbst der talentierteste Fahrer in Sachen Fahrzeugbeherrschung ist eine Gefahr für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, wenn er auf öffentlichen Straßen wie irre rumheizt auf eine Art, die für andere Leute nicht oder nur schwer einzuschätzen ist. Die meisten Rennspiele (egal ob Arcade oder Hardcoresimulation) drehen sich um das Fahren am Limit. Im Straßenverkehr sollte man das aber grundsätzlich nicht machen (dafür gibt's Trackdays auf Rennstrecken, wenn man das unbedingt will). Wer's doch macht ... siehe erster Satz. Und den Leuten gehört auch der Führerschein abgenommen, wenn sie's nicht einsehen.
> 
> Aber abgesehen von allen Unterschieden zwischen Autorennen und öffentlichem Straßenverkehr (brauchen beide völlig unterschiedliche Skills, egal ob Real oder Spiel/Simulation) halte ich solche Studien generell für ziemlich unsinnig. Ist im Grunde das gleiche, wie gewalttätiges Verhalten im echten Leben vs. Shooter zocken. Man kann nie sicher sein, ob das Spiel nun ein bestimmtes Verhalten im echten Leben bewirkt, oder ob die Person im echten Leben einfach schon so gestrickt ist, dass sie eben gern entsprechende Spiele spielt. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Wer gerne im richtigen Leben rast, der spielt vermutlich auch gerne Rennspiele.



Das Thema gehört aber vermutlich in den anderen Thread.  Davon abgesehen stimme ich mit Dir im Großen und Ganzen überein. Ich bewege meine Autos (bis auf sehr kurze Ausnahmen wo kein VT in der Nähe ist und ich auf einem überschaubaren Abschnitt es mal kurz austesten kann) nicht am Limit (z.B. mal ohne Verkehrsteilnehmer/Fußgänger o.ä. in der Nähe eine einsehbare Kurve kurz austesten). Aber vom Limit (normalen Kurventempi) im Straßenverkehr erreichen ist der Porsche 968 mit seinen Fahrwerks- und Bremsreserven sehr sehr weit entfernt. Wir haben bei der Auffahrt auf die B76 in Glauchau z.B. eine langgezogene 270 Grad Kurve die mit einem Limit von 40 km/h ausgeschildert ist. Mit dem Porsche könnte ich was das Fahrwerk und die Konstruktion des Autos angeht diese Kurve auch problemlos und locker mit 100 km/h nehmen (hab ich auch schonmal probiert; natürlich nur mit einem der vorausgefahren ist und gesagt hat die Luft ist rein). Sicher sogar noch etwas mehr. Aber die Verkehrsschilder sind ja für alle VT da. Ob die nun einen Porsche, Lamborghini, Ferrari fahren oder einen Dacia, Renault, Opel oder irgendeine Chinakiste wie den Landwind, der diesbezüglich wohl das schlechtkonstruierteste Auto überhaupt ist was Fahrwerk und Sicherheitsreserven betrifft. Wo mein Auto das Tempo in der Kurve locker packt und nicht ansatzweise an seine Grenzen kommt hat da z.B. ein Dacia erheblich geringere Sicherheitsreserven. Nicht daß er Probleme hätte aber viel Luft nach oben hat der nicht. Der könnte nicht mal eben 100% draufpacken. Das ist ja auch kein Sportwagen  Und da wird nach dem schwächsten Glied in der Kurve zzgl. Sicherheitsabzug aufgrund von nicht so fähigen Autofahrern gerechnet. Auch was die Bremsen betrifft. Da ist der Porsche trotz seines Alters erheblich besser aufgestellt als 80% der aktuellen Neuwagenflotte (neue Supersportwagen die einen Bremsweg von 32 m haben jetzt einmal ausgenommen). Aber ca. 35 m Bremsweg aus 100 km/h und ohne jegliches Fading waren 1992 schon eine echte Ansage.

Und was den Kreisverkehr betrifft: Selbst mit meinem Golf schaffe ich normale Kreisverkehre mit ca. Stadttempo problemlos (wenn natürlich keine anderen VT in der Nähe sind). Das gilt erst Recht für den Porsche. Da könnte ich auch nochmal je nach Kreisverkehr was draufpacken ohne daß es große Zuckungen gäbe. Das Problem ist nur wenn andere VT an den Einmündungen stehen ist das schlichtweg zu riskant. Da fahre ich nicht mal 50 km/h. Ist aber die Straße leer (bei einsehbaren Kreisverkehren natürlich) fahre ich durch den Kreisverkehr auch mal mit 45-50 km/h. Da sehe ich 0 Problem drin. Sind Sichtbehinderungen da (Hügel oder andere Sichthindernisse wo ich nicht weiß, ob an einer der Einmündungen einer steht fahre ich natürlich nicht mit 50 durch den Kreisverkehr. Das ist klar.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Thema gehört aber vermutlich in den anderen Thread.




Exakt. Hatte zwei Threads gleichzeitig aufgehabt und stumpf, wie ich bin, in den falschen Thread gepostet. Aber durch dein "Like" hab ich's immerhin früh gemerkt 

Und ja, auf freien Autobahnen kann man natürlich mal Gas geben, wenn's erlaubt ist. Ansonsten sollte man halt immer so vorausschauend, aufmerksam und vorhersehbar wie möglich fahren, unabhängig davon, wie gut das Auto oder der Fahrer ist.


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2019)

*Saints Row IV*

Ich hatte das Game vor X Jahren auf der 360 durchgespielt.
Das Ding war jetzt mal wieder im Summersale von STEAM und irgendwie hatte ich Lust darauf.

Das Game ist wirklich abgefahren und der Humor trifft bei mir ziemlich oft ins Schwarze.
Grafisch natürlich inzwischen eher mäh... aber das ist mir da ziemlich 
Bei den "Glitches" frage ich mich echt, wie da die Programmierer vorgegangen sind:
Zufallsgeneriert und geschaut, was dabei raus kommt, oder von Hand zusammengeschustert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielerisch einerseits abwechslungsreich, da die Nebenmissionen recht amüsant sind, 
andererseits ist man halt schon immer mit den selben Aufgaben beschäftigt um die Viertel zu befreien.
Aber das wird mit der obskuren Geschichte und den genialen Dialogen wett gemacht.
So viele Anspielungen, cooler Sound...

Daneben hab ich mit dem Kauf, auch noch gleicht die DLCs bekommen, welche halt ebenfalls sehr abgefahren sind.
Da bin ich aber noch nicht durch.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Juli 2019)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja A Hat in Time kaufen, aber spontan haben mich dann doch eher GTA San Andreas (auf der PS2 schon gespielt vor Jahren), Stardew Valley (was schönes zum Entspannen am Abend) und Portal 2 (wird später mal gespielt, auch wenn mich der Vorgänger nicht 100%ig abgeholt hat .... für 81 Cent konnte ich das einfach nicht liegen lassen). Ein Spiel muss ich jetzt natürlich fett markieren, mit dem ich als erstes anfange und das wird ... *Stardew Valley* sein. Ich hab mir einige Reviews und Videos angeschaut und ich glaube, dass ist für mich aktuell das richtige Spiel. Lange am Stück zocke ich derzeit selten, ab und zu mache ich auch mal ein paar Tage oder länger Pause ... da dürfte so ein Spielchen genau das richtige sein. Langsam werde ich wohl richtig casual


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Juli 2019)

Witcher 3 neu begonnen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G4tsG3ZTCk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juli 2019)

Neben *Stardew Valley*, in das ich aktuell unvernünftiger-, und  für viele sicherlich auch unverständlicherweise, recht viel Zeit stecke (es macht halt einfach Spaß) hab ich gerade mal in die Kart-Simulation *Kartkraft* reingeschaut, die aktuell noch in der Early Access Phase ist. Und ich muss sagen: Gefällt mir gut. Grafisch ist's bei mir ein wenig buggy (könnte am alten Nvidia Treiber liegen, muss ich die Tage mal updaten), aber es fährt sich ziemlich gut. Zu Anfang hieß es noch das Force Feedback im Lenkrad wäre sehr schwammig, kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. Es ist zwar nicht ganz so detailliert, wie es sein könnte, aber es vermittelt jederzeit genau was die Vorderachse mir sagen will. Nur contentmäßig ist das Spiel aktuell noch ein wenig dünn. Ein Kart (X30) und vier Strecken sind da doch ein bisschen wenig. Qualitativ gibt es aber nichts zu meckern: Alle Strecken sind lasergescannt und sehen auch sehr schön aus. Gerade die Atlanta Motorsports Park Kartstrecke ist mit ihren extremen Höhenunterschieden schon recht spektakulär zu fahren, vor allem in VR. Multiplayer fehlt auch noch.


----------



## TAOO (18. Juli 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Witcher 3 neu begonnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde mir gerne dein Lets Play mal anschauen, aber da ich den 3 Teil selbst " NOCH NICHT ", begonnen habe, trau ich mich einfach nicht alles zu schauen, da es mir sonst zuviel verrät und die Spannung ist weg ! Aber wenn ich bald " The Witcher 3 ", selbst durch habe, komme ich bestimmt mal darauf zurück . Mach weiter so, cool !!!!!


----------



## McDrake (25. Juli 2019)

Hab mir *Prey (2017)* im Sale zugelegt.
Die Demo fand ich damals schon recht interessant.
Jetzt aber hab ich zugeschlagen und spiele auf "leicht", da mich, ähnlich wie bei Bioshock, die Geschichte(n) im Spiel extrem faszinieren.
Erinnerst mich auch stark an System Shock.

Die Weltraum/Zero-G-Spaziergänge sind sehr cool gemacht. Wird einem beinahe übel dabei.
Sowas hab ich das letzte Mal bei Dead Space empfunden, was die Bewegung angeht.


----------



## linktheminstrel (25. Juli 2019)

Habe sie letzte Zeit nur häppchenweise gezockt.

What remains of Edith Finch 
Grandioses Story-Spiel, das an Kreativität und Morbidität schwer zu toppen ist. Ist auch etwas, was man relativ schnell durch hat, dennoch war's jeden Cent der 19,99€ wert.

Bloodstained:
Day 1 gekauft, habe aber trotzdem nen knappen Monat gebraucht, für ca. 20 Stunden, das lag aber nicht am Spiel, Castlevania- und Metroidvania-fans dürfen und sollen zugreifen.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab mir *Prey (2017)* im Sale zugelegt.
> Die Demo fand ich damals schon recht interessant.
> Jetzt aber hab ich zugeschlagen und spiele auf "leicht", da mich, ähnlich wie bei Bioshock, die Geschichte(n) im Spiel extrem faszinieren.
> Erinnerst mich auch stark an System Shock.
> ...



Hab ich mir auch gegönnt. Hab vor ner Weile die Demo gespielt, die Vollversion wird gestartet, sobald es ein wenig abgekühlt ist (evtl. am Wochenende?)



linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Habe sie letzte Zeit nur häppchenweise gezockt.
> 
> What remains of Edith Finch
> Grandioses Story-Spiel, das an Kreativität und Morbidität schwer zu toppen ist. Ist auch etwas, was man relativ schnell durch hat, dennoch war's jeden Cent der 19,99€ wert.





Spoiler



Wenn nur dieses deprimierende Ende nicht wäre.


 Aber ansonsten definitiv ein sehr schönes Spiel mit tollem Art-Design.


----------



## TheSinner (25. Juli 2019)

Bei diesen Temperaturen lockte mich der Wiedereinstieg in "My Time At Portia", immer noch einfach ein schönes stressfreies Spiel a la  Stardew Valley (aber mit Fokus aufs Bauen von Gegenständen und Abenteurn). Ansonsten am Wochenende mit Freunden mal wieder Minecraft, SevTech Ages um genau zu sein, irre geiles Modpack und sonst gerne auch Wolfenstein: The New Colossus als Vorbereitung auf Youngblood


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2019)

Nach 34 Stunden *Lego Marvel's Avengers* war die Spielmotivation ziemlich aufgebraucht, deshalb hab ich als Nächstes - und nach gut 5 Stunden - *The Room Three *durchgespielt. Immer wieder faszinierend dieser Detailgrad und die visuelle Komplexität der ganzen mechanischen Bauten und Apparate. Auch erfreulich dass sich die Entwickler mit jedem Teil nur neuartige Puzzles einbauen und nix aus den Vorgängern 1:1 recyclen. Hat mir ausgesprochen gut gefallen und ist bis jetzt mein liebster Teil der Reihe. Wann wohl Teil 4 - Old Sins sein Steam-Debut feiern wird? Dass es kommt steht für mich außer Frage, es dauert halt nur wieder ein wenig.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. August 2019)

Bißchen MW Remastered





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c2Wtqu3f_yE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Javata (3. August 2019)

Momentan mal wieder XCOM 2 mit DLC. Ist einfach immer wieder was neues auch wenn man schon den ein oder anderen Durchlauf hatte. Man hat auch immer das Gefühl, dass man noch schnell einen Einsatz spielen muss. Defenitiv eines der besten 3 Spiele der letzten Jahre mMn (neben Witcher 3 und Divinity: Original Sin 2)


----------



## Neawoulf (8. August 2019)

Ich hab mir gerade *No Man's Sky* gekauft und mal eine Viertelstunde reingeschnuppert. Und ich muss sagen: Das sieht richtig gut aus. Kein Vergleich zu dem Spiel, das zum Release (vermutlich zurecht) ziemlich zerrissen wurde. Nur die Steuerung muss ich mir definitiv noch ein wenig anpassen. Ein paar Dinge fühlen sich auf den ersten Blick doch ein wenig unintuitiv an, da es sehr viele Menüs und Untermenüs gibt. Ich werde aber mit meinem richtigen Spielstart noch warten bis zum nächsten großen Update und dann evtl. gleich in VR beginnen, wenn bis dahin meine neue Hardware da ist. Bis dahin werde ich sehen, dass ich das dritte Jahr in *Stardew Valley* (so ein "kleines" Spiel und doch so ein Zeitfresser, der immer wieder Neues bietet) noch durchspiele. Ein Sandbox-Titel zur gleichen Zeit reicht völlig.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. August 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ein paar Dinge fühlen sich auf den ersten Blick doch ein wenig unintuitiv an, da es sehr viele Menüs und Untermenüs gibt.


Das bleibt leider auch. 
Mich stört es so sehr das ich die Finger davon lasse, aber davon ab hat es wirklich einen Super Schritt gemacht !


----------



## MrFob (8. August 2019)

Jo, auf das VR Update zu NMS bin ich auch gespannt. Hoffe es wird auch mit der GoG Version laufen (gehe aber jetzt auch mal davon aus, da Steam VR ja recht offen ist).

Ansonsten spiele ich jetzt schon seit ueber einem Monat an *Assassin's Creed Unity* rum. Zum einen komme ich wegen des schoenen Sommerwetters nicht viel zum spielen (und wenn dann auch immer ein bisschen VR), zum anderen hat es ganz schoen gedauert da mal ordentlich reinzukommen. Musste mich erstmal mit dem neuen Fortschrittssystem mit den Sternen auseinandersetzen, von dem nun ja alles abhaengt. Das gameplay ist im Gegensatz zu den vorgaengern nun angenehm schwieriger geworden.
Die Grafik finde ich, sieh auch nach 4 Jahren noch sehr sehr gut aus. Vor allem Stoffe sehen richtig cool aus finde ich und auch die Beleuchtung ist gut gelungen. Die Story weiss auch ganz gut zu gefallen (bin vielleicht so bei gut der Haelfte) und der Protagonist Arno ist ok, wenn auch kein Ezio oder Bajek. Ausserdem schoen, dass es nun extrem viele Nebenmissionen mit eigener Storyline und Charakteren gibt. Da ist echt viel geboten.

ABER: Was mich an dem Spiel extrem nervt ist der ganze social Bullshit. Sie haben so dermassen gezwungen versucht so viel coop und social app Krempel reinzubauen, dass es meine Immersion - und damit das ganze Spiel - wirklich runter. Das Problem hier ist folgendes: Ungefaehr 25% des Spielinhalts sind in Koop- und Heist-Missionen verpackt. Diese sind - wie alle anderen Missionen auch - in Schwierigkeitsgrade zwischen 1 und 5 Sternen unterteilt und man benoetigt quasi bessere Ausruestung/weiteren Spielfortschritt um die hoeherrangigen Missionen zu spielen. Die Reihenfolge ist also durchaus ein wenig vorgegeben. Aber diese Reihenolge passt zeitlich nicht zur Story, das ganze ist komplett voneinader losgeloest. Das bedeutet, waehrend sich Arno in der Single Player Kampagne eigentlich noch im Jahr 1791 befindet spiele ich ploetzlich eine Mission im Jahr 1800. In dieser soll ich dann Napoléon beschuetzen, den ich aber im "eigentlichen" Spiel noch nicht mal kennengelernt habe. Dafuer habe ich z.B. schon gesehen, dass einer der schwersten Koop Missionen "Woman's March" heisst,was wohl bedeuten duerfte, dass man dort den beruehmten Marsch der Frauen auf Versaille im Oktober 1789 nachspielt, als etwas, das eigentlich ganz zu Beginn der SP Kampagne passiert ist. 

Klar, das kann man natuerlich alles mit dem Animus erklaeren, aber ich fand es immer cool in den AC Spielen, dass man eben in der Vergangenheit immer recht immersiv und linear die Geschichte spielt und auch wirklich Bezug dazu hatte, was wie wann passiert und wie unser Protagonist insgeheim in wichtige geschichtliche Ereignisse eingebunden war (so ein bisschen Forest Gump maessig). Das war immer ein grosser Reiz des Spiels. Hier habe ich nun eher das Gefuehl, als haetten die Entwickler - im bestreben den ganzen social und Koop Quatsch unterzubringen, nach dem nie einer wirklich gefragt hat - einfach irgendwie alles etwas lustlos zusammengewuerfelt. So richtig mag da das AC Feeling nicht aufkommen.
Das ist wirklich schade, da ich die franzoesische Revolution als Setting eigentlich extrem cool finde und es gerne gesehen haette, wenn Arno hier ein bisschen mehr eingebunden waere. Stattdessen duempelt er da mehr so am Rande rum und die ganzen coolen geschichtlichen Events werden in den Koop-Missionen abgehandelt. 

Naja, ich werde mich noch durchbeissen (wenn man die Koop Missionen alleine spielt sind die uebrigens auch teils nicht gerade leicht, muss man sagen). Wie gesagt, das Spiel an sich macht ja echt Spass. Ich hoffe aber, dass Syndicate (das letzte AC, dass ich noch nie gespielt habe) diesen Aspekt wieder etwas zurueckfaehrt und wieder eher eine etwas koherentere Geschichte bietet.


EDIT: Oh, RE Lox-TT: Mich regt ja echt auf, dass du Modern Warfare Remastered fuer den PC praktisch nicht bekommst. ausser du kaufst es dir fuer nach wie vor $40 (!!!) auf Steam. In einem Sale ist das verdammte Ding auch nie.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2019)

*The  Fall Part 2: Unbound*

Als vor 5 Jahren der erste Teil erschien hatte mich diese kleine Indie-Perle angenehm überrascht. Ein KI-gesteuerter Anzug der seinen bewusstlosen Träger nach dem Sturz auf einem Planeten versucht zu retten... Die Story fand ich ausgesprochen originell, spannend erzählt und mit einem Wahnsinns-Cliffhanger abgeschlossen. 4 Jahre hat es gedauert bis endlich Teil 2 endlich erschien. Das Warten hat sich in vielerlei Dingen gelohnt:

- Die Grafik ist in vielen Teilen nochmals verbessert worden, bleibt aber stilistisch dem Vorgänger weiterhin treu
- Der Wechsel zwischen Realität und Netzwerk-Umgebung  hat was
- Der "Rollentausch" mit anderen KI-Wesen macht plotmäßig absolut Sinn und birgt den einen oder anderen hintersinnigen Witz

Schade nur dass man die Kämpfe aus Teil 1 - die schon da kein Highlight waren - nicht reduziert, sondern sogar weiter ausgebaut hat. Brauche ich in einem Adventure nicht.
Aber gut, schmälert den Spielspaß nicht wirklich und ist auch nicht sonderlich schwierig zu meistern.


----------



## MrFob (8. August 2019)

Oh cool! Danke fuer den Tipp. Hab Teil 1 mal angefangen, bin aber nie weit gekommen (kam mir dann wieder irgendwas dazwischen). Ich hatte gar keine Ahnung, dass da ueberhaupt noch ein zweiter Teil in Arbeit war. Werde ich mir evtl. dann doch mal wieder anschauen. An sich fand ich das Spiel ja eigentlich auch ganz nett.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. August 2019)

Hab mir mal im PSN-Summer Sale Infamous: Second Son (inkl. Addon) zugelegt. 

Macht echt Spaß und sieht auch heute noch, fünf Jahre nach Release, echt gut aus.  Allerdings sind die Kämpfe mega unübersichtlich und gelegentlich ist die Steuerung recht schwammig. Aber ansonsten...cooles Spiel.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. August 2019)

.........No Mans Sky oder Subnautica?


----------



## MrFob (13. August 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> .........No Mans Sky oder Subnautica?


Wenn du vor allem Wert auf massiven Umfang legst, dann NMS. Das bekommt ja ausserdem mit dem neuen Update auch neue MP feautres und mehr. Wir hatten im PCGC Podcast 50 (als Ende letzten Jahres das letzte grosse Update dafuer rauskam) recht ausfuehrlich drueber gesprochen (ist gleich das erste Thema am Anfang).
Upshot: Alles was du in NMS tust ist mehr Selbstzweck als irgendwas anderes. Dafuer ist es echt riesig und man kann tolle riesige Basen bauen.

Wenn du mehr Wert auf eine coole Story legst, dir ein 20-30 Stunden Spiel genug ist und du kein MP brauchst, dann wuerde ich eher Subnautica empfehlen.
Upshot: Alles was du in Subnautica tust arbeitet auf ein Ziel hin, aber wenn du durch bist ist es dann auch vorbei.

Ich persoenlich fand Subnautica das coolere Spiel (das war eher ein Ersteindruck aber es blieb bis zum Ende cool), aber wie gesagt, sie haben beide ihre Staerken.


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2019)

nach ~ 12 stunden (laut steam) mit *doom (2016)*  durch. 
mit einer bewertung würde ich mich schwertun: das was es sein will, macht es gut. allerdings auch nicht mehr.
es ist teilweise schon arg monoton und repetitiv. für 'ne halbe- oder dreiviertelstunde hirn-abschalten ist doom genau das richtige. 
länger am stück hats mir hingegen nicht getaugt. und heiß auf den nachfolger bin ich vorerst mal ganz sicher nicht. 
ehrlich gesagt könnte ich dafür heutzutage keine 80er-wertung oder gar noch mehr zücken.


----------



## McDrake (14. August 2019)

Rebel Galaxy Outlaw

Jup, so hab ich mir das vorgestellt.
Schnörkelloser Fight und Handel.

Man muss sich ein wenig einarbeiten, aber nach einer 1/4 Stunde sollte das schon beinahe geschafft sein.
Ich spiele zZ mit Maus + Tastatur, werds aber sicher auch noch mit dem HOTAS probieren.
Der Soundtrack ist erste Sahne (und wens interessiert: speziell lizenziert zum streamen).

Und das Toll um sein Raumschiff selber zu bemalen... Ohne Worte, nur ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(10 Minuten Arbeit)


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. August 2019)

Ich spiel einfach beide 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2019)

*The Fall Part 2: Unbound* leider auch schon wieder geschafft. Am Ende wurden die Rätsel durch diese "Perspektiv-Wechsel" ziemlich anstrengend - oftmals hab einfach wild rumprobiert - und nicht selten undurchsichtig,  bin ich letztendlich doch durchgekommen. Das Finale hatte zwar nicht den gleichen Kinnladen-Unten-Effekt wie Teil 1, lässt aber auf einen interessanten Abschluss mit Part 3 hoffen. Nur bitte nicht wieder erst 2022. 

Unterdessen hab ich bereits gestern *Party Hard 2* angespielt. Im Grunde kaum anders wie der Vorläufer, nur eben mit einer nicen Mischung aus Pixel-Art-Figuren, 2,5D-Levels und chicen Beleuchtungseffekten (im Verhältnis zum gewollten Retro-Look, versteht sich). Blutig und schwarzhumorig wie eh und je, aber erstmals können nun mehrere Tatwaffen aufgelesen und sogar kombiniert werden. An den Zielvorgaben wurde auch einiges verändert, alle Party-Gäste umbringen ist nicht immer die Hauptaufgabe, sondern mehr ein Sekundärziel.

Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß und entlockt einem nicht selten ein fieses Grinsen nach "kreativen Morden". Und der Soundtrack ist wie schon beim Vorgänger vorzüglich.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. August 2019)

instaliere grad mal wieder No Man's Sky, seit ich das das letzte mal gespielt habe sind ja einige neue und große Updates dazugekommen. Bin gespannt wie es jetzt so ist


----------



## MrFob (16. August 2019)

@Lox-TT: Da kannst du dich freuen. Ich habe Beyond noch nicht getestet aber ich hatte es letzten November nach dem letzten grossen Update nochmal relativ ausfuehrlich gespielt und die Verbesserungen (gerade was die Komplexitaet des bauens und craftens angeht) sind seit der Release Version mMn enorm. 




Gestern Abend habe ich *Assassin's Creed Unity *endlich durch gespielt.

Alles in allem ein schoenes Spiel. Das Gameplay wurde mMn zum Guten erneuert, ausgehend von AC3/Black Flag/Rogue und Paris sieht fantastisch aus. Ausserdem gibt es jetzt sehr viele Seitenmissionen mit eigener Story und Charakteren, was schon sehr cool ist und das Spiel sehr umfangreich macht. Ein grosser Schwachpunkt ist leider die Hauptstory. Arno und Elise sind als Charaktere schon in Ordnung, aber es fehlt mir leider das sonst so fuer AC typische verwoben sein der Spielhandlung mit historischen Geschehnissen. Diese wurden fast komplett in die koop Missionen ausgelagert, die man recht unabhaengig von der eigentlichen Handlung spielt (und wo dann auch die Zeitpunkte nicht mehr zusammen passen) und dadurch wirkt das SPiel extrem fragmentiert und nicht mehr wie ein einheitliches Ganzes. Das hat mich extrem gestoert.
Lediglich am Ende gibt es dann doch noch ein schoene Szene:


Spoiler



Arno und Elise vereiteln Robespierres Fluchtversuch und Elise schiesst ihm in den Kiefer, so wie es ja auch historisch ueberliefert ist (also, die Kieferwunde und so halt) . Das war dann am Ende doch noch mal ein typischer AC Moment, davon haette ich mir definitiv mehr gewuenscht.

Oh, noch eine Sache, die ich vermisst habe: Arno klaert ja nie wirklich auf, wie sein leiblicher Vater ermordet wurde (wir, die wir AC:Rogue gespielt haben wissen ja, dass es Shay Cormack war, Ich hatte eigentlich total erwartet, dass er es irgendwann rausfindet, dass es Templer waren, vielleicht sogar, dass de la Serre, Elises Vater und Arnos Ziehvater, davon wusste und dass es deswegen nochmal so richtig Stress gibt zwischen Arno und Elise oder so. Noch mal verpasstes Potential fuer Drama.



Dass die Heute-Zeit Story seit AC3 nicht mehr das gelbe vom Ei ist wussten wir ja schon, allerdings erreicht das ganze in AC Unity einen absoluten Tiefpunkt, der so schlecht ist, dass es eigentlich schon wieder lustig ist:


Spoiler



Die ganze Praemisse des Spiels ist, dass ich, der Spieler, von den Assassinen angeheurt werde um Arno's Erinnerungen durchzuspielen, weil Arno in Kontakt mit einem Sage gekommen ist (einem Typen, der um's kurz zu machen viel der DNA der maechtigen aber laengst ausgestorbenen Rasse der Iso in sich traegt). Die Templer wollen die Ueberreste des Sage finden und seine DNA analysieren, fuer ein Projekt um ein komplettes Iso Genom zu sequenzieren, was die Assassinen verhindern wollen. Also spielen wir das Spiel 100 Stunden und am Ende stellt sich raus, dass die Knochen des Sages einfach irgendwo in die Katakomben von Paris geworfen wurden. Unsere Chefin sagt daraufhin, dsas es sich nicht lohnt jetzt noch danach zu suchen, weil wohl eh nichs brauchbares (auch fuer die Templer) mehr davon uebrig ist. Also, im Grunde war die ganze Aktion komplett fuer die Katz.   



Was mich aber echt wundert: Wieso gab es kein Unity 2? Das Spiel endet 1794, mit einem nach wie vor jungen Arno. Die naechsten 20 Jahre finden die Napoleonischen Kriege statt, die ganz Europa in absolutes Chaos stuerzen. Mit so wichtigen Schlachten wie Austerlitz, Trafalgar (DER Seeschlacht schlechthin) und moeglichen Schauplaetzen, von Wien ueber ganz Preussen bis hin nach Russland und Nordafrika. Man haette Leute von Admiral Nelson ueber Willhelm III und Kaiser Franz I bis Zar Nikolaus und Alexander II treffen koennen. Und da Ubisoft doch so gerne Assets recycelt haette man Paris als Hub beibehalten koennen (muss man kaum veraendern) und dann halt auf den Missionen immer andere Gebiete besuchen koennen (aehnlich wie in Brotherhood, da war man auch viel unterwegs). Ich dachte erst Ubi hatte sowas vielleicht geplant und dann wegen Unity's schlechtem Launch (die Bugs) verworfen, aber das geht ja auch nicht, da sie ja immer die Teams rotieren und schon an Syndicate gearbeitet hatten. Mann mann mann, das eine mal, wenn ich eigentlich ganz gerne eines dieser Pseudo-AddOn Spiele gesehen haette gibt es keins. Naja.

Den DLC Dead Kings habe ich dann uebrigens auch noch durchgespielt. Ganz nette Dreingabe, ohne zu viel Relevanz aber ziemlich umfangreich. Eigentlich genau das, was man sich idealerweise unter einem DLC vorstellt, also Daumen hoch dafuer. 

Alles in allem hinterlaesst Unity gemischte Gefuehle. Ein echt spassiges Spiel aber mit zu vielen reingequetschten Social und Koop Features, die dem Spiel leider viel seines Potentials berauben. *7/10* Guillotinierte Koepfe. 

So, jetzt noch Syndicate und dann habe ich sie alle durch. Hab nur gestern Abend noch mal kurz den Prolog gemacht. Sieht ganz gut aus. Ich mag die neue Stimmung nach der industriellen Revolution. Evie ist ganz cool aber Jacob ist anscheinend ein totaler Vollidiot (aber anscheinend wohl so von den Autoren beabsichtigt). Na, mal schauen, wie sich das noch so entwickelt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. August 2019)

Ich hab mal wieder GTA5 raus gebuddelt und gerade den ersten Raubüberfall innerhalb der Story zu ende gebracht. Leider gibt es innerhalb des Solo-Spiels relativ wenig Raubüberfälle. Dabei machen die echt Spaß und sind eine der Höhepunkte des Spiels. 

Und ich bin selbst jetzt noch immer wieder begeistert, wie das Spiel vor, teilweise auch echt witzigen, Details nur so strotzt. Selbst wenn man einfach nur so rum fährt und irgendwelchen Nebenaktivitäten nachgeht. Davon können sich so manche Spiele mal eine Scheibe abschneiden. GTA5 mag zwar Rockstars Gelddruckmaschine sein, aber (zumindest der Singleplayer-Part) eine sehr gute und spaßige.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. August 2019)

Ich schmelze in Astroneer gerade Laterit zu Aluminium und baue mein erstes Fahrzeug (Traktor).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat sich einiges getan, als ich das Spiel vor drei Jahren das letzte mal spielte.


----------



## hunterseyes (18. August 2019)

Ich spiele momentan ArcheAge . Es ist ein Sandbox-mmorpg mit vielen Questgebieten, Raids, Dungeons, Schlachtfelder, Arenen, Worldbosse, Wirtschafts und Handelssystem..... Einer erfrischenden Klassenmechanik und -Auswahl. Eines der besten Berufesysteme die ich bis dato kennenlernen durfte und ein großes freies Housingsystem. Das Beste am Spiel ist wohl aber die Möglichkeit auch seine eigenen schiffe zu bauen, diese auszustatten und aufzuwerten, um damit dann auf hoher See gegen andere Spieler Seeschlachten auszutragen. Wer keinen Krieg mag, baut sich eben lieber ein U-Boot und taucht nach Schätzen oder baut sich eines der Fischerboote, um Hochseefischerei zu betreiben.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. August 2019)

Wer den Thread regelmäßig verfolgt, dem wird vermutlich auffallen, dass ich alle paar Monate immer mal wieder den Euro- oder American Truck Simulator auspacke. Das war auch heute Abend wieder soweit. Der *American Truck Simulator* ist's geworden:

Es ist später Abend in San Francisco, die Ladung wurde abgeholt und vom Firmengelände geht es runter auf die Straße, rechts die Skyline von San Francisco, links erscheint einen Moment später die Golden Gate Bridge, hell erleuchtet. Aus dem Radio schmettert Frank Sinatra "New York, New York" (okay, falsche Stadt ... aber irgendwas ist ja immer). Dann geht's über die Brücke und danach auf dem Highway einem endlosen Horizont nächtlichen entgegen während diverse typische 80er Jahre Songs aus dem Radio dudeln. Nach ein paar (ingame) Stunden geht es dann auf eine Abfahrt und durch eine gemütliche US-Kleinstadt, am Straßenrand steht ein 50er Jahre Pickup, ein langnasiger Holztransporter kommt mir entgegen und weiter geht es durch den Nebel nach Norden in Richtung Oregon, links und rechts Wald, der Nebel lichtet sich und die goldene Morgensonne scheint zwischen den Baumwipfeln hindurch ... und das alles in mittlerweise dank DX11 richtig gut funktionierendem VR.

ETS2/ATS mögen technisch ja hoffnungslos veraltet sein und die Dimensionen stimmen nicht, aber atmosphärisch und was die Liebe zum Detail und die Beleuchtung angeht hauen mich die Landschaften immer wieder um. Zu schade nur, dass die Großstädte meist nur aus einer Handvoll Straßen bestehen und die Hochhäuser meist nur aus der Ferne sichtbar sind, während man sich nur in den Hafen- und Industriegebieten mit seinem Truck blicken lassen darf. Trotzdem toll umgesetzt. Perfektes Spiel zum Musik hören, zurücklehnen die in die Landschaft schauen. Zu sehen gibt es überall etwas.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. August 2019)

mal wieder ein paar Stündchen mit dem Hexer verbracht 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpZMRtgalSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Chroom (21. August 2019)

Remnant: From the Ashes. Kann es jedem empfehlen der Dark Souls und Shooter mag. Macht echt viel Spass diese Kombo und hat schon auf Normal nen recht knackigen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Top


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. August 2019)

Ich fange jetzt gleich mit Episode 4 von Life is Strange 2 an und werde sie sicher hassen. 



Spoiler



Ich will den ollen Daniel gar nicht wiederfinden. ;-D


----------



## LOX-TT (24. August 2019)

CoD MW Alpha 2vs2

Eindruck: weiß nicht, zwigespalten





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0wODZNVQhfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



die letzten 10 Minuten sind nur noch Gequatsche, bzw. Meinungsmache zu der Alpha und dem Game insgesamt


----------



## McDrake (25. August 2019)

"Spielen" ist ein wenig übertrieben.
Habe mich mal intensiver mit dem *Paintshop von Rebel Galaxy Outlaw* auseinander gesetzt.

Je länger man sich damit beschäftigt, desto mehr Tricks findet man raus.
Was mich aber extrem stört sind folgende zwei Dinge (oder ich habs noch nicht erblickt):
1. Man kann nur ein Model speichern. Man kann keine verschiedenen Projekte speichern.
2. Speicehrnt man das Projekt ab und möchte später wieder weiter machen, sind die Layer nicht mehr separiert.
Die verschiedenen Layer, welche man vorher hatte, werden alle zum "Layer 1".

Hier meine bissl ins die Jahre gekommene Beluga:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. August 2019)

Die Raumschiffe in dem Spiel sind einfach potthässlich, sorry^^ Ich meine, das Ding sieht aus wie ne Mischung aus altem Fiat-Motor und Kartoffelknolle. Nur ein Modell gefiel mir, das schaut so ähnlich aus wie ein Flugzeug aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg.


----------



## McDrake (25. August 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Raumschiffe in dem Spiel sind einfach potthässlich, sorry^^ Ich meine, das Ding sieht aus wie ne Mischung aus altem Fiat-Motor und Kartoffelknolle. .


"Mein" Raumschiff ist ja auch eher ein Traktor, bzw Schwertransporter, als ein Ferrari 
Damit handle ich und dafür brauchts einen grossen Stauraum. Fliegt sich auch dementsprechend träge.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. August 2019)

Die Raumschiffmodelle an sich finde ich eigentlich ganz gut, soweit ich das erkennen kann. Was mich dagegen viel mehr stört: Die Screenshots von dem Spiel wirken eigentlich alle extrem verwaschen und unscharf. Ist das ein Nachbearbeitungsfilter und falls ja: Lässt der sich abschalten? Wenn das ganze in 2.5D Pixeloptik a la Wing Commander 1 & 2 gehalten wäre könnte ich das ja verstehen, aber hier stört mich das irgendwie schon ein wenig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. August 2019)

Ich bin nach über 50 Stunden weiterhin mit Fire Emblem: Three Houses beschäftigt und immer, wenn ich denke, dass dies nun die letzte Mission sei, kommt wieder etwas dazu. 

Zwischendurch geht viel Zeit für Unterstützungsgespräche drauf, obwohl ich beim ersten Spieldurchgang darauf verzichtet habe, auch die Schüler der anderen Klassen in meine Gruppe zu holen (bis auf drei Ausnahmen), was ich mir für Durchgang 2 aufheben wollte und gerade nach Kämpfen sind das schon viele Gespräche. 

Die Story hat sich nun so gut wie komplett entfaltet und ich frage mich ja schon, wie das abläuft, wenn ich noch einmal neu beginne und eines der zwei anderen Häuser wähle. 



Spoiler



Ist Edelgard immer meine Gegnerin oder kann man sie beeinflussen, wenn man ihre Klasse übernimmt? Kann ich Dimitri vor dem Tod bewahren, wenn ich mich am Anfang für seine Schüler entscheide? Und kann Claude dann zu einem Gegner werden, den ich töten muss? Der macht von den dreien noch den am wenigsten fatalistischen Eindruck, aber ich habe ja auch sein Haus gewählt.



Gerade die letzte Frage wird interessant beim Wiederspielen, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dann unter Umständen auf der anderen Seite zu stehen. 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es mir so gut gefallen würde. Der Blick über den Tellerrand hat sich gelohnt. 

Die Switch hat auch noch nie so geglüht. Was der kleine Lüfter da teilweise aufdreht und ein wenig warme Luft raus pustet. ;-D


----------



## McDrake (26. August 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die Raumschiffmodelle an sich finde ich eigentlich ganz gut, soweit ich das erkennen kann. Was mich dagegen viel mehr stört: Die Screenshots von dem Spiel wirken eigentlich alle extrem verwaschen und unscharf. Ist das ein Nachbearbeitungsfilter und falls ja: Lässt der sich abschalten? Wenn das ganze in 2.5D Pixeloptik a la Wing Commander 1 & 2 gehalten wäre könnte ich das ja verstehen, aber hier stört mich das irgendwie schon ein wenig.



Du meinst die Tiefenschärfe?
Die ist beim Kameramudis automatisch mit drin.
Lässt sich aber ausschalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unscharf sind die Modelle eigentlich dann auch nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (26. August 2019)

Nun ja ... die Screenshots sehen schon irgendwie leicht verwaschen bzw. unscharf aus, als ob da irgendwie ein Filter drüber wäre oder sonst was. Sieht das auch so im Spiel aus?! 

Ich hab den Titel auf meiner "Wunschliste", aber diese verwaschene Grafik schreckt mich gerade ein wenig ab. Irgendwie. Leider.


----------



## McDrake (26. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun ja ... die Screenshots sehen schon irgendwie leicht verwaschen bzw. unscharf aus, als ob da irgendwie ein Filter drüber wäre oder sonst was. Sieht das auch so im Spiel aus?!


Es gibt ein paar "Filter", welche man deaktivieren kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grade in den Menüs auf der Station gut sichtbar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserhalb der Station:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. August 2019)

Die Kanten und Farbübergänge wirken dennoch irgendwie auf allen Bildern unscharf, auch ohne Tiefenunschärfe. Evtl. ist's die Kantenglättung (temporales FXAA oder Anti Aliasing?), das bei vielen aktuellen Spielen für einen ähnlichen Effekte sorgt? Ich vermisse in aktuellen Spielen das gute alte Multisampling, scheint aber wohl von vielen aktuellen 3d-Engines nicht mehr unterstützt zu werden.


----------



## McDrake (26. August 2019)

*Destiny 2*
Wollt einfach mal wieder ne Runde ballern, da merke ich, das mehr Storymissionen vorhanden sind oO

Schön, nehm ich gerne mit .
Denn ich find die Atmosphäre toll und die Grafik auch sehr hübsch und vor allem flüssig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. August 2019)

Fire Emblem nimmt einfach kein Ende, aber dafür habe ich Episode 4 von Life is Strange 2 in einem Rutsch durchgespielt. 

Nach den Ereignissen aus Episode 3 hatte ich ja schon ein wenig Sorge und wenn man ihn im Vergleich zu Screenshots aus Ep. 1 sieht, ist Sean mittlerweile wirklich ziemlich mitgenommen, aber irgendwie war mein Spielverlauf in Ep. 4 dann nicht ganz soooo schlimm. 



Spoiler



Ich habe Sean ohne Zwischenfälle aus dem Krankenhaus bekommen; die Rassisten haben ihn „nur“ gedemütigt und beim Einbruch wurden er und Jacob nicht erwischt. 

Dass Sean wirklich sein Auge eingebüßt hat, ist tatsächlich bitter und an Anfang von Ep. 4 konnte Daniel von mir aus auch erstmal weg bleiben.  Aber Sean hat überlebt, was ja teilweise auch anders spekuliert wurde. 

Ich habe Finn verpfiffen und ihn nicht in seinem Zimmer aufgesucht...da bin ich einfach nachtragend. 

Aber in der Schlussszene war ich dann doch etwas versöhnlicher, was Daniel anbelangt.



Ich hätte gedacht, diese Sache in der religiösen Gemeinde wird noch krasser...aber das kann ja nicht immer wie in Far Cry 5 enden.


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2019)

*call of duty: ww2 
*meine güte ist das spiel tatsächlich immer noch so 'ne technische vollkatastrophe, oder liegts an mir? derbe ladezeiten (von hdd), extreme, nicht nachvollziehbare ruckler und sogar einen totalabsturz hatte ich schon. abgesehen davon, dass der spielstart ohnehin erst beim zweiten installationsversuch überhaupt klappte. so was hab ich wirklich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt.

aus dem pcgames-test:



> Ebenso haben wir in den Kampagnenmissionen bisher keinerlei schwerwiegende Bugs oder Abstürze erlebt und würden somit CoD: WW2 auf dem PC technisch eine sehr gute Note aussprechen.





überhaupt die wertung: 9/10??? im ernst???
ich hab schon einige missionen in der kampagne absolviert. und jo, es ist ganz nett, ab von den technischen problemen. aber ne 9/10 kann ich nun beim besten willen nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2019)

Habs auf der PS4 gespielt zu Release - zumindest da, hatte ich keinerlei Bugs bzw wäre mir jetzt nix gröberes aufgefallen.
Hab aber glaub ich öfter gelesen, dass Leute am PC mit dem Spiel div Schwierigkeiten hatten.

Insgesamt hat mich die Kampagne ganz gut unterhalten - 8/10 von mir.
Hab aber auch den MP ne Zeit lang ganz gern gespielt.

Was ich gut fand, dass es keine unendlich spawnenden Gegnermassen mehr gab.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. August 2019)

Gnarf, Men of Medan gerade durch gespielt. Zwei Charaktere verloren, obwohl ich die richtige Eingebung hatte, aber nach 70 Stunden Fire Emblem auf der Switch nicht mehr mit dem Xbox-Controller klar kam und zwei QTE versaute. 



Spoiler



Dass der böse Vermummte einer meiner Figuren ist, habe ich mir schon gedacht und nicht angegriffen. Also alles richtig gemacht und dann drücke ich nicht rechtzeitig diese dämlichem Taste und Fliss stirbt.



Hat Spaß gemacht und wird zügig nochmal durchgespielt. Macht anscheinend auch einiges im MP her. Es kam Mike etwas unbarmherziger als Until Dawn vor. 

Der Teaser zum nächsten Teil sah ebenfalls vielversprechend aus. 

Und der Kurator ist ja Herr Starr aus Preacher!


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. August 2019)

WoW Classic. 

Ich hab mich zwar in der Vergangenheit immer dafür ausgesprochen, dass es eben nie besser und "schwerer" als das heutige WoW war und auch nie anspruchsvoller...aber dem alten Charme konnte ich doch nicht so ganz entfliehen. Und die soziale Interaktion ist in Classic aktuell gefühlt deutlich freundlicher und hilfsbereiter, als in BfA. 

Allerdings wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, dass ich es intensiver und aktiver spielen werde. Es ist einfach nicht per se besser als die aktuelleren WoW-Versionen. Dennoch schön, mal wieder das Spielgefühl von damals zu erleben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2019)

Anlässlich des jüngst gestartetem UPLAY+Abo-Services hab ich mal eben *Assassin's Creed - Origins* draufgeschaufelt um mir endgültig einen eigenen Praxis-Eindruck davon zu machen, bis zuletzt hab ich mich gescheut es zu kaufen. Die radikalen Gameplay-Änderungen von denen ich immer und überall gelesen hab schreckten mich irgendwie ab. Und nun, nach einer halben Stunde Spielzeit - ich weiss, das ist nicht viel, doch für mich reicht es aus - muss ich leider genau das feststellen was ich die ganze Zeit befürchtet hab:

Ubisoft hat (mein) *Assassin's Creed* getötet. 

Ich mein: Es ist (nach dem was ich in der kurzen Zeit gesehen hab) absolut kein schlechtes Spiel, soweit will ich gar nicht gehen es als solches zu bezeichnen. Die Optik ist Bombe, keine Frage (läuft bei mir aber überraschenderweise nicht so smooth wie ich es für einen nunmehr zwei Jahre alten Titel eigentlich erwarte). Ägypten sieht prachtvoll aus und hat eine besondere Atmosphäre. Der Detailgrad an den Figuren ist auch nicht zu verachten, und wenn ich mir allein die Karte, überhaupt das Ingame-Menü betrachte scheint das Spiel vor Inhalten schier zu explodieren.

Aber um Katharina Pache und ihre AC Odyssee-Kolumne zu zitieren: Ich erkenne DAS *Assassin's Creed* welches ich seit 2007 liebe hier einfach nicht wieder. 

Das neue Kampfsystem (das mich teilweise ans grobschlächtige *Ryse* erinnert)  inklusive Action-RPG-Zusätzen, das Aufleveln des eigenen Charakters, die Level-Anforderung der Story-Missionen... Ne, das ist absolut nicht meins und passt für mich nicht in ein Spiel wie AC dass sich in seinen früheren Jahren noch durch Stealth-Prinzip, fantastisches Parcour-Abenteuer und möglichst wenig offensiven Kampf auszeichnete.

Hätte nie gedacht dass es mal so weit kommen könnte, aber Ubisoft hat mir meine liebste Game-Serie hiermit echt madig gemacht. Mir ist klar dass sich Spielemarken früher oder später auch mal ändern (müssen), aber gleich so radikal?

Ich verbleibe dann doch lieber bei den alten Vorgängern, trotz vereinzelner Dämpfer (Black Flag und Syndicate) und behalte Unity als das letzte gute, wahrhaftige AC in Erinnerung.

Bye, bye, Assassinen. War schön mit euch.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. September 2019)

Ich habe Blair Witch begonnen. Bin bis zu der Stelle gekommen, wo man am Gruselbaum und dem Lager ankommt. Jetzt ist der Protagonist eingepennt und es wurde dunkel und ich will das Spiel zurück geben. 

Warum habe ich das gekauft? Ich fand den Wald schon im Film unheimlich und jetzt soll ich da mit einer Taschenlampe durch laufen? Und was ist, wenn dem Hund was passiert? 

Verdammt!


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ubisoft hat (mein) *Assassin's Creed* getötet.



Für mich haben sie es eher wiederbelebt. Aber das sieht wohl jeder anders. die neuen Elemente machen den Kampft jedenfalls kämpfenswerter für mich. Hab aber auch schon ganze Garnisonen lautlaus ausgeräuchert - gerade das Leichengift ist ne recht fiese Sache, wenn Soldaten den Leichnam entdecken und dann ebenfalls daran sterben


----------



## ZockerCompanion (4. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Anlässlich des jüngst gestartetem UPLAY+Abo-Services hab ich mal eben *Assassin's Creed - Origins* draufgeschaufelt um mir endgültig einen eigenen Praxis-Eindruck davon zu machen, bis zuletzt hab ich mich gescheut es zu kaufen. Die radikalen Gameplay-Änderungen von denen ich immer und überall gelesen hab schreckten mich irgendwie ab. Und nun, nach einer halben Stunde Spielzeit - ich weiss, das ist nicht viel, doch für mich reicht es aus - muss ich leider genau das feststellen was ich die ganze Zeit befürchtet hab:
> 
> Ubisoft hat (mein) *Assassin's Creed* getötet.
> 
> ...




Kann mich nur anschließen, Assassin's Creed war einer meiner absoluten Lieblings-Spiele-Serie. Bis ich auf Origins traf, ich hab es bis heut nicht durch. Odyssey hab ich gar nicht erst angefasst.
Ich mag die neue Ausrichtung gar nicht.

Ich wünsche mir das alte Assassin's Creed zurück, aber das wird wohl erstmal nichts 

(Aber bei Syndicate muss ich dir widersprechen, das fand ich gut und ist für mich der letzte gute Teil  (Aber ist ja auch Geschmackssache  ))


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2019)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> (Aber bei Syndicate muss ich dir widersprechen, das fand ich gut und ist für mich der letzte gute Teil  (Aber ist ja auch Geschmackssache  ))


Mechanisch war es größtenteils noch ganz gut, aber das Geschwister-Paar hat bei mir überhaupt nicht gezogen.

Naja... Besser als Black Flag war es aber auf jeden Fall. Immerhin keine Seeschlachten. 

Vielleicht... Wenn ich mal wirklich richtig Langeweile und keine besseren Alternativen finden sollte, werde ich mir Origins irgendwann mal erlauben. In meiner Prio-Liste unter meinen persönlichen Must-Have-Spielen ist es jedoch mit dem gestrigen Abend richtig tief in den Keller gerutscht. Beinahe war ich versucht - ist erst wenige Tage her - mir die Retail für nen Zwanni zu gönnen, nun bin ich doch froh nicht zu voreilig gehandelt zu haben. Ich hätte mich darüber sehr geärgert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Anlässlich des jüngst gestartetem UPLAY+Abo-Services hab ich mal eben *Assassin's Creed - Origins* draufgeschaufelt um mir endgültig einen eigenen Praxis-Eindruck davon zu machen, bis zuletzt hab ich mich gescheut es zu kaufen. Die radikalen Gameplay-Änderungen von denen ich immer und überall gelesen hab schreckten mich irgendwie ab. Und nun, nach einer halben Stunde Spielzeit - ich weiss, das ist nicht viel, doch für mich reicht es aus - muss ich leider genau das feststellen was ich die ganze Zeit befürchtet hab:
> 
> Ubisoft hat (mein) *Assassin's Creed* getötet.
> 
> ...



Bei mir war es genau umgekehrt. Origin hat es geschafft, mein Interesse an AC wieder zu wecken. Es hat an den richtigen Stellen Änderungen erfahren und spielte sich in meinen Augen trotzdem noch vertraut. Ich hatte in keiner Sekunde das Gefühl, kein Assassins Creed zu spielen. Und ich hab es mehrmals durch gespielt.  Origin ist bisher mein liebster AC-Teil. 

Leider habe ich den Fehler gemacht, Ubisoft danach zu sehr zu vertrauen und den Nachfolger, Odyssey, zu Release gekauft.   Es war zu sehr mit 08/15-Quests und Sammelkram voll gekleistert. Gefühlt alle paar Minuten kriegt man ein neues Item. Der Ansatz, mehr in Richtung RPG zu gehen, wurde mit Origin besser gelöst. Odyssey wirkte in vielen Dingen einfach too much und nicht sonderlich durchdacht. Indes muss ich aber sagen, dass Odyssey mir dennoch Spaß bereitet hat. Nur eben nicht so großen Spaß, wie es bei Origin der Fall war. Origin wirkt einfach kompakter und durchdachter, auch wenn es mehr Action Adventure mit RPG-Lite-Elementen ist. 

Auf der anderen Seite gefiel mir an Odyssey vor allem das Setting und die Tatsache, dass sich das Spiel selbst nicht immer ganz so ernst nahm. Die Situationskomik war teilweise wirklich mal einen Lacher wert und erfrischend.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2019)

Ich liebe ja Assassin‘s Creed auch und fand es eigentlich nicht schlimm, dass die Spiele sich über die Zeit verändert haben. 

Einen Dämpfer bekam meine Zuneigung durch Unity (und den generischen Gegenwartsteil), das leider keinen guten Start hatte und noch darauf wartet, von mir beendet zu werden (Syndicate auch, aber das lief bei mir schon besser). 

Origins fand ich einfach großartig, weil die Welt so unglaublich toll ist und ich das Setting liebe. Dazu noch die Geschichte um die Ursprünge des Ordens und so Szenen wie jene die zeigt, woher z.B. das Zeichen der Assassinen kommt...fand ich einfach toll. 
Auch das Gameplay mochte ich, da man viel aus dem Schatten heraus arbeiten konnte.  
Das war damals ja ein Kritikpunkt am ersten AC, weil man dort oft für viel Aufruhr sorgte und kaum anders agieren konnte, statt dem Kredo zu entsprechen. 
Ich habe irgendwann mal einen Durchlauf gestartet, wo ich zumindest die Hauptziele ausgeschaltet habe, ohne vorher aufzufliegen. 

Odyssey finde ich auch toll und ebenfalls wieder wunderschön. Da geht mir die Geschichte aber sich tatsächlich zu weit vom Ursprung weg und ich habe all die kleinen Notizen aus Origins vermisst, die man unabhängig von Quests in der Welt fand. 
Die Nebenquests fand ich gut, allerdings habe ich nur die mit  Story gemacht und habe die unpersönlichen und generischen Söldnerquests ignoriert. Hab auch so genug zu tun. 
Und endlich wieder eine Protagonistin in der Gegenwart! Desmond fehlte. 

Der nächste Teil kann ruhig wieder etwas kleiner werden. 
Ein bisschen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2019)

Womöglich, irgendwann, wenn der Wille mal da sein sollte, könnte ich es mir vielleicht vorstellen Origins nochmal eine Chance zu geben. Sofern ich es schaffe mich mit diesem neuen Kampfsystem zu arrangieren, weil AC sich nun zu jener Action-Adventure-Sorte gewandelt hat für die ich für gewöhnlich nix übrig hab.

Aber gut, dann müssen jetzt Alternativen her. Ich glaub da liegt noch Watch Dogs 1 ungespielt in meiner uplay-Library.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2019)

Unmittelbar nach der Anspiel-Enttäuschung bei *AC Origins* hab ich gestern mit Telltales *Batman: Season 2* angefangen. Schaut wie Season 1 erstklassig aus, den bekannten Szenenwechsel-Schluckauf derselben haben die Entwickler hier doch tatsächlich ausgemerzt. Erstes Kapitel fast durch, das  Wiedersehen mit Joker und Co. bringt Freude, der unerwartet frühe Tod einer wichtigen Nebenfigur hingegen nicht. Mal schauen was für Opfer der Bruce im Laufe des Spiels noch zu ertragen haben wird.

Schade dass es hiernach enden wird und selbst mit der Wiederbelebung Telltales nicht mit der Fortführung der Batman-Lizenz zu rechnen ist, mich hätten weitere Staffeln auf jeden Fall interessant (und das obwohl ich mich der Fledermausmann sonst gar nicht lockt).

Zurvor hatte ich mich 3 Stunden an *A Story about my Uncle* versucht, mir war dieses First-Person-Geschwinge (vor allem in später arg dunklen Höhlen) dann leider doch zu frustrierend schwer.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sofern ich es schaffe mich mit diesem neuen Kampfsystem zu arrangieren, weil AC sich nun zu jener Action-Adventure-Sorte gewandelt hat für die ich für gewöhnlich nix übrig hab.



Echt? Empfand ich gar nicht so. Ich hatte viele Punkte unter „Attentat“ investiert und habe die meisten Ziele infiltriert und Gegner lautlos erledigt. Man hat da eher die Wahl. 
Teil 1 war da noch viel mehr Action-Adventure.


----------



## McDrake (5. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Womöglich, irgendwann, wenn der Wille mal da sein sollte, könnte ich es mir vielleicht vorstellen Origins nochmal eine Chance zu geben. Sofern ich es schaffe mich mit diesem neuen Kampfsystem zu arrangieren, weil AC sich nun zu jener Action-Adventure-Sorte gewandelt hat für die ich für gewöhnlich nix übrig hab.



Ausser in den grossen Schlachten um Gebiete, welche ich eigentlich meide und den Quest-Kämpfen 1:1 (Tiere, "Zwischengegner") komme ich mit schleichen sehr gut durch die Lager.
Wenn ich da entdeckt werde, renn ich meist davon um mich zu verstecken und  meuchle dann weiter.

// Ich rede hire von Odyssey. Origin hab ich nicht gespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Echt? Empfand ich gar nicht so. Ich hatte viele Punkte unter „Attentat“ investiert und habe die meisten Ziele infiltriert und Gegner lautlos erledigt. Man hat da eher die Wahl.
> Teil 1 war da noch viel mehr Action-Adventure.


Dann hast du Teil 1 anders gespielt als ich. 

Nein, im Ernst, dieses Blocken-und-Schlagen, Gegner anvisieren und so lange draufhacken bis dessen Lebensbalken auf Null steht und dafür XPs regnen... Wenn ich Hack'Slay spielen will nehme ich andere Titel mit einer weiter entfernten Kameraperspektive, so dicht am Alter Ego hab ich es nicht so gerne. Ich möchte eigentlich so wie immer einfach nur heimlich über Dächer flitzen, mich mit der Assassinenklinge auf das Ziel hinabstürzen und dann zackig das Weite suchen. Aber naja, viele Dächer gibt das alte Ägypten nicht her, geschweige die besagte Klinge... 

Generell ist das Spielgefühl ein völlig anderes, ich habe mich gestern auch u.a. tierisch darüber aufgeregt dass Bayek nicht rennen kann wenn er eine Fackel oder dergleichen trägt. Ach, da waren so viele Dinge die mir beim Anspielen sauer aufgestoßen sind, da war die Spiellust längst im Keller.

Ich muss akzeptieren dass AC so wie ich es am liebsten habe heute nicht mehr existiert. Und das stimmt mich im Grunde sehr traurig. :-/


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nein, im Ernst, dieses Blocken-und-Schlagen, Gegner anvisieren und so lange draufhacken bis dessen Lebensbalken auf Null steht und dafür XPs regnen... Wenn ich Hack'Slay spielen will nehme ich andere Titel mit einer weiter entfernten Kameraperspektive, so dicht am Alter Ego hab ich es nicht so gerne.



Ich habe es halt als Stealth-Titel gespielt, daher habe ich das vielleicht nicht so als H&S empfunden. Probier es doch beim nächsten Mal mit schleichen und meucheln und bewundere ansonsten das tolle Setting. 
Man hat schon die Wahl, wie man vorgeht. 




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Generell ist das Spielgefühl ein völlig anderes, ich habe mich gestern auch u.a. tierisch darüber aufgeregt dass Bayek nicht rennen kann wenn er eine Fackel oder dergleichen trägt.



Öhm, ist das so? Kann ich mich gar nicht dran erinnern. Kassandra kann das...glaube ich. Muss ich später mal ausprobieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Öhm, ist das so?


Direkt zu Beginn, nachdem man den ersten Gegner in der Pyramide abgemetzelt hat. Da muss man den Ausgang finden und hie und da ein bisschen im Dunkeln klettern. Mit der Fackel wird einem das (Lauf)Tempo komplett genommen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Direkt zu Beginn, nachdem man den ersten Gegner in der Pyramide abgemetzelt hat. Da muss man den Ausgang finden und hie und da ein bisschen im Dunkeln klettern. Mit der Fackel wird einem das (Lauf)Tempo komplett genommen.



Ich glaube fast, dass das situationsbedingt ist, aber Origins ist schon etwas bei mir her. Ich würde aber denken, dass mir das bei der langen Spielzeit negativ aufgefallen wäre, zumal man die Fackeln in den Pyramiden und Gräbern gut braucht. Wenn Bayek da dann die ganze Zeit spazieren gegangen wäre, hätte ich das wahrscheinlich doof gefunden. ;-D

Ich muss da nochmal reinschauen. 
Ansonsten ist mir das nicht als negativ aufgefallen. Bin eigentlich sehr ungeduldig bei Laufwegen, was eigentlich erstaunlich ist, weil ich Dear Esther und co ja dennoch spiele.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Womöglich, irgendwann, wenn der Wille mal da sein sollte, könnte ich es mir vielleicht vorstellen Origins nochmal eine Chance zu geben. Sofern ich es schaffe mich mit diesem neuen Kampfsystem zu arrangieren, weil AC sich nun zu jener Action-Adventure-Sorte gewandelt hat für die ich für gewöhnlich nix übrig hab.


Ich kann, offen gestanden, nicht so richtig nachvollziehen, was du am Kampfsystem so schlimm findest. Ich finde es bedeutend besser gelöst, als noch in den Vorgängern und spielt sich ähnlich wie The Witcher 3 oder gar Dark Souls. Sicher nichts besonderes, aber alles andere als schlecht. Und man hat einfach mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten beim Gameplay. Man kann als Krieger ebenso gut spielen, wie als Assassine aus dem Hinterhalt. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen. 

Das Kampfsystem in den Vorgängern bestand doch auch nur aus: Ausweichen, drauf kloppen, Konter, Ausweichen, drauf kloppen, Konter. Da war rein gar nichts anspruchsvoller oder besser, als in Origin. Ich würde mich an der Stelle sogar so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und sagen, dass das eine Tatsache ist. ^^

Ich würde dir gern ans Herz legen, dich auf Origin einzulassen und es durch zuspielen.

PS: Mit Fackel in der Hand kann man rennen. Bayek läuft da ganz normal. Ist, wenn überhaupt, nur am Anfang so, dass er mal kurzzeitig nur geht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> PS: Mit Fackel in der Hand kann man rennen. Bayek läuft da ganz normal. Ist, wenn überhaupt, nur am Anfang so, dass er mal kurzzeitig nur geht.



Hab’s gerade auch nochmal ausprobiert und kann das nur bestätigen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich kann, offen gestanden, nicht so richtig nachvollziehen, was du am Kampfsystem so schlimm findest. Ich finde es bedeutend besser gelöst, als noch in den Vorgängern und spielt sich ähnlich wie The Witcher 3 oder gar Dark Souls.


Und genau hier hast du ein Paar sehr gute Beispiele von Spielen genannt mit denen ich nix anfangen kann. Und genauso würde ich ein AC nicht haben wollen.


> Sicher nichts besonderes, aber alles andere als schlecht. Und man hat einfach mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten beim Gameplay. Man kann als Krieger ebenso gut spielen, wie als Assassine aus dem Hinterhalt. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen.


Das ist ja schon und gut, aber AC steht für mich vordergründig für heimliche, schnelle, möglichst unbemerkte Attentate. Was will ich da mit Krieger-Gameplay? 


> Das Kampfsystem in den Vorgängern bestand doch auch nur aus: Ausweichen, drauf kloppen, Konter, Ausweichen, drauf kloppen, Konter. Da war rein gar nichts anspruchsvoller oder besser, als in Origin. Ich würde mich an der Stelle sogar so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und sagen, dass das eine Tatsache ist.


Ich hab auch nicht behauptet dass das frühere Kampf-Gameplay besser war, es spielte eben eine bewusst untergeordnete Rolle. Da kam es mehr auf Ablenkungen und diverse Assassinen-Tricks an. Das Niedermähen der Templer war simpel und hat so oder so den wenigsten Reiz ausgemacht, es ging ja eben darum Kämpfe so gut es ging zu meiden. Darum steht ja Unity für mich als eines der besten ACs, weil Arno in Auseinandersetzungen nie lange durchhielt und man deshalb wie eine echter Assassine agieren musste um überhaupt Erfolg zu haben 





> Ich würde dir gern ans Herz legen, dich auf Origin einzulassen und es durch zuspielen.


Zu spät, habs schon von der SSD geschmissen. 
Nun ziehe ich gerade AC3 Remastered runter, nur um mal einen 1:1-Vergleich mit dem Original ziehen zu können und ob sich eine spätere (vergünstigte) Investition lohnt. 

Danach werde ich das Abo kündigen, ich hab ansonsten alles was mich aus dem Hause Ubisoft interessiert.


----------



## MrFob (5. September 2019)

Ich spiele ja gerade Syndicate und habe Unity erst durch (siehe letzte Seite). Finde beide Spiele immer noch ziemlich cool, muss aber auch sagen, ich bin sehr froh, dass mit Origin das ganze gameplay ziemlich umgekrempelt wurde. Das hat auch mMn die Serie schon ein wenig wiederbelebt. Gerade weil die Spiele alle recht umfangreich sind finde ich das neue Kampf Gameplay, dass mMn viel mehr Optionen bietet sehr angenehm. Und das schleichen funktioniert nach wie vor super (hab mich sowohl mit Bayek als auch Kassandra auf heimliches Vorgehen und Assassinations konzentriert, dann kann man eigentlich beides machen, schleichen und haimlich meucheln und kaempfen). Nur mit dem Bogen hab ich nie viel gemacht.

Im Vergleich finde ich gerade Syndicate recht langweilig. Ist echt einfach nur draufkloppen, ab und an Leertaste oder E druecken und das wars. Ich kaempfe aber eh fast nie grossartig (ausser bei den Gang Wars wo man's machen muss) weil der Seilwerfer das schleichen (bzw. das Verschwinden falls man entdeckt wird so super einfach macht, dass es echt ein bisschen laecherlich ist).
Untiy war noch etwas besser aber an sich war es schon auch sehr repetitiv wenn man mal die Gegnertypen raus hatte.

Das leveln stoert mich ueberhaupt nicht. Es fuehrt einen ja auch ein bisschen durch die Spielwelt, was ich bei so einer grossen Welt immer ganz gut finde. Odyssey hat es dann mMn ein bisschen uebertrieben mit der Groesse der Welt aber trotzdem, war auch noch richtig gut. Die Art von Gameplay koennen sie mMn auch noch ein paar Spiele beibehalten. Vor allem wenn das naechste tatsaechlich ein Vikinger-Setting hat wuerde das auch wieder super passen. Da waere ich dann auch wieder voll dabei, komplett anderes Setting mit anderer Atmosphaere aber zu der Art Gameplay wuerde es gut passen.

Uebrigens, am 10. September kommt die Discovery Tour fuer Odyssey/Griechenland raus. Da freue ich mich auch schon drauf. Die fuer Origin/Aegypten war echt super gemacht. 

@Sauerlandboy: Du kannst das Abo auch gleich kuendigen. Hab's auch schon wieder gekuendigt. Du behaelst auch so alle Vorteile bis Ende September.
Ich spiele gerade die DLCs zu Far Cry 5, um genau zu sein gerade den Mars DLC von Far Cry 5. Das ist ja mal echt die Far Cry Formel auf das Noetigste runtergebrochen. Energiekerne Sammeln und woanders in die slots einbauen, Antennen (im Prinzip auch nur Tuernme) erklimmen, ballern (mit Waffen die nur cooldowns haben und keine Munition brauchen) und das wars.
Naja, bin ganz froh, dass ich es jetzt grad spiele, wo's nix kostet. Wenn ich mir die Map so anschaue sollte es auch nicht allzu lange dauern. Danach werde ich mir nochmal das Vietnam Setting anschauen und dann kann ich mir naemlich die Gold Edition von FC 5 spaaren.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon und gut, aber AC steht für mich vordergründig für heimliche, schnelle, möglichst unbemerkte Attentate. Was will ich da mit Krieger-Gameplay?



Aber genau diese kannst du in den neuen Teilen immer noch machen. Du bestimmst den Stil. Schleichen und meucheln oder immer feste druff. 

Ich verstehe ja, wenn die Story nix für dich ist und Dir die Dächer von Paris, London oder Florenz fehlen, aber du kannst dem Spiel doch nicht vorwerfen, dass du statt aus den Schatten zu agieren, in Gegner reinläufst und Hack and Slay betreibst, obwohl du es auch ganz anders spielen könntest. Oder so was in der Art. 

Ich will dich sicher nicht von den neuen Teile überzeugen, aber so kann ich das nicht stehen lassen. ;-D

Aber gut, vielleicht ist dein Spiel kaputt gewesen. Dein Bayek konnte ja auch nicht mit Fackel rennen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und genau hier hast du ein Paar sehr gute Beispiele von Spielen genannt mit denen ich nix anfangen kann. Und genauso würde ich ein AC nicht haben wollen.


Das werde ich wohl niemals nachvollziehen können. Man kann ja sagen, was man will, aber gerade Dark Souls glänzt mit einem Kampfsystem, das präziser und durchdachter nicht hätte sein können. 

Wobei man sagen muss, dass The Witcher 3 auf Dauer doch ein wenig eintönig wird, was aber an den storytechnischen Einschränkungen durch die Spielfigur geschuldet ist. Und Origin spielt sich gelegentlich etwas zu hektisch, hatte aber einige sinnvolle Erweiterungen im Kampfsystem. Aber wenn Third Person-Game mit Schwertern, dann sind diese 3 Spiele das Paradebeispiel dafür, wie man es richtig macht. :p



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon und gut, aber AC steht für mich vordergründig für heimliche, schnelle, möglichst unbemerkte Attentate. Was will ich da mit Krieger-Gameplay?


Dann spiel es doch als Assassine. Es hat ja keiner gesagt, dass du als Krieger spielen musst.  Und in dem Aspekt spielt es sich wie so ziemlich jedes andere Assassins Creed auch. Nur besser und dynamischer, da man innerhalb der Missionen nicht mehr eingeschränkt ist. Zumindest das ist ein Fakt. ^^

Eine offene Konfrontation, in die du gezwungen wirst, hast du im Spiel vlt. *höchstens* 5 Mal. Wenn überhaupt. Aber sowas hast du auch in den Vorgängern. Aber bei einer Spielzeit von ca. 50-80h ist das ja sicherlich verschmerzbar. 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nicht behauptet dass das frühere Kampf-Gameplay besser war, es spielte eben eine bewusst untergeordnete Rolle. Da kam es mehr auf Ablenkungen und diverse Assassinen-Tricks an. Das Niedermähen der Templer war simpel und hat so oder so den wenigsten Reiz ausgemacht, es ging ja eben darum Kämpfe so gut es ging zu meiden. Darum steht ja Unity für mich als eines der besten ACs, weil Arno in Auseinandersetzungen nie lange durchhielt und man deshalb wie eine echter Assassine agieren musste um überhaupt Erfolg zu haben


Nochmal: Auch in Origin hast du die Möglichkeit, als Assassine zu agieren. 

Über den Anfang hinaus bist du ja offensichtlich nicht gekommen. Der mag zugegebenermaßen sehr kampflastig sein, aber das ist nur die erste halbe Stunde im Spiel. Danach hast du dein AC, so wie du es willst. 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zu spät, habs schon von der SSD geschmissen.


Skandalös.


----------



## Zybba (5. September 2019)

Meldet euch lieber alle für unseren großen AC Podcast und diskutiert das dort aus!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2019)

Hmmmmm.


----------



## MrFob (5. September 2019)

Jo, ich hab schon Notizen gemacht und werde demnaechst mal ein paar Leute aus diesem Thread anschreiben.


----------



## Zybba (5. September 2019)

Perfekt! 


Um auch noch was beizutragen:
Ich spiele gerade Children of Morta.
Ein gutes Rougelike ARPG in Pixeloptik.

Ein paar Impressionen gibts im Screenshots Thread.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das werde ich wohl niemals nachvollziehen können. Man kann ja sagen, was man will, aber gerade Dark Souls glänzt mit einem Kampfsystem, das präziser und durchdachter nicht hätte sein können.


Aber auch nur aus Sicht von jemanden der sich dafür erwärmen kann. ICH kann es nicht. Vor ner Woche hab ich The Surge angetestest weil Steam es einige Tage kurzfristig kostenlos zum Anspielen anbot. Dieses Spiel war schon länger auf meiner Wunschliste, in erster Linie weil mir das SciFi-Setting zusagte. Aber auch da hab ich schnell festgestellt dass Spiele mit solch einem Kampfsystem einfach nicht mein Ding sind, darum wird The Surge auch wieder von der Wishlist fliegen. Ich bin froh es über die Testphase frühzeitig erkannt zu haben, ebenso bei Origins. Glücklich werde ich damit nicht, ist halt so.

Die neue Richtung in die AC geht schmeckt mir partout nicht, das könnt ihr mir - so sehr ihr euch auch bemüht - leider nicht schön reden. Nehmen wir alle die Tatsache einfach so wie sie ist, mir gehen die Veränderungen zu weit. Bei anderen Spiel-Reihen die - sagen wir mal - mir weniger wichtig sind stört mich sowas nicht so sehr, wie z.B. dass - um mal bei Ubisoft-Titeln zu bleiben - Splinter Cell mit Conviction etwas actionlastiger, schneller und härter wurde. DA hat mir die Veränderung ausnahmsweise gefallen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Meldet euch lieber alle für unseren großen AC Podcast und diskutiert das dort aus!


Wäre nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die neue Richtung in die AC geht schmeckt mir partout nicht, das könnt ihr mir - so sehr ihr euch auch bemüht - leider nicht schön reden. Nehmen wir alle die Tatsache einfach so wie sie ist, mir gehen die Veränderungen zu weit. Bei anderen Spuel-Reihe die mir weniger wichtig sind stört mich sowas nicht so sehr, wie z.B. dass - um mal bei Ubisoft-Titeln zu bleiben - Splinter Cell mit Conviction etwas actionlastiger, schneller und härter wurde. DA hat mir die Veränderung ausnahmsweise gefallen.


Na gut, du magst auch Black Flag nicht, da erübrigt sich ja eh jede weitere Diskussion 

Hallo, Pirates! als moderner AAA-Titel, wie kann man das nicht mögen?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2019)

Jetzt haben wir das schon ausdiskutiert. ;-D

Ich habe gerade übrigens mal wieder bei Shadow of the Tomb Raider reingeschaut, weil ich noch keinen der DLC mit den neuen Nebengeschichten gemacht habe. 

Dabei fiel mir auf, dass ich hoffe, dass die Reihe fortgesetzt wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Na gut, du magst auch Black Flag nicht, da erübrigt sich ja eh jede weitere Diskussion
> 
> Hallo, Pirates! als moderner AAA-Titel, wie kann man das nicht mögen?


Da tauft die Sch... doch Pirate's Creed, aber haltet die Assassinen einfach raus. 

Und Piraten die nicht Guybrush Treepwood heißen sind so oder so lame.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber auch nur aus Sicht von jemanden der sich dafür erwärmen kann. ICH kann es nicht. Vor ner Woche hab ich The Surge angetestest weil Steam es einige Tage kurzfristig kostenlos zum Anspielen anbot. Dieses Spiel war schon länger auf meiner Wunschliste, in erster Linie weil mir das SciFi-Setting zusagte. Aber auch da hab ich schnell festgestellt dass Spiele mit solch einem Kampfsystem einfach nicht mein Ding sind, darum wird The Surge auch wieder von der Wishlist fliegen. Ich bin froh es über die Testphase frühzeitig erkannt zu haben, ebenso bei Origins. Glücklich werde ich damit nicht, ist halt so.
> 
> Die neue Richtung in die AC geht schmeckt mir partout nicht, das könnt ihr mir - so sehr ihr euch auch bemüht - leider nicht schön reden. Nehmen wir alle die Tatsache einfach so wie sie ist, mir gehen die Veränderungen zu weit. Bei anderen Spiel-Reihen die - sagen wir mal - mir weniger wichtig sind stört mich sowas nicht so sehr, wie z.B. dass - um mal bei Ubisoft-Titeln zu bleiben - Splinter Cell mit Conviction etwas actionlastiger, schneller und härter wurde. DA hat mir die Veränderung ausnahmsweise gefallen.



Ich hab nicht versucht, es dir schön zureden, sondern dir Tatsachen dargelegt. Zumindest im Bezug auf das Gameplay von AC Origins und die Möglichkeiten, die man dort, auch als Fan der alten AC-Teile, hat.  

Sei nicht so verbohrt. Ich weiß, das erste Mal tut immer etwas weh, aber wenn man sich darauf einlässt, wird es doch ganz schön.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sei nicht so verbohrt. Ich weiß, das erste Mal tut immer etwas weh, aber wenn man sich darauf einlässt, wird es doch ganz schön.


Reden wir hier noch von Origins oder einer Entjungferung...


----------



## ZockerCompanion (6. September 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sei nicht so verbohrt. Ich weiß, das erste Mal tut immer etwas weh, aber wenn man sich darauf einlässt, wird es doch ganz schön.



Ich muss da aber Sauerlandboy79 recht geben, ich kann mit Origins auch nix anfangen. Ich hab es mehrfach versucht, aus dem Grund da ich ein großer Fan war. Aber ich werd damit nicht warm. 
Ich will nicht sagen das es schlecht ist, aber für mich ist das kein Assassin's Creed mehr. Die haben sich für meinen Geschmack zu stark von der Grundformel entfernt.

Aber Geschmäcker sind auch verschieden, was auch nicht schlimm ist


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Reden wir hier noch von Origins oder einer Entjungferung...


In dem Fall ist es wohl eher vergleichbar mit einer neuen, möglicherweise etwas schmerzhaften Sexpraktik. Irgendwie gehört es ja doch dazu, aber es ist anders.  



ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Ich muss da aber Sauerlandboy79 recht geben, ich kann mit Origins auch nix anfangen. Ich hab es mehrfach versucht, aus dem Grund da ich ein großer Fan war. Aber ich werd damit nicht warm.
> Ich will nicht sagen das es schlecht ist, aber für mich ist das kein Assassin's Creed mehr. Die haben sich für meinen Geschmack zu stark von der Grundformel entfernt.
> 
> Aber Geschmäcker sind auch verschieden


Ich kann's ja verstehen. Mit Black Flag konnte ich, so wie sauerlandboy78, auch nie was anfangen.  Hab ich bis heute nicht einmal angefasst, obwohl's seit Jahren in meiner Bibliothek rum hängt (war wohl mal ne kostenlose Beigabe zu irgendeinem Ubisoft-Game, kein Plan). War mir zu sehr auf Piraten fokussiert, statt auf Assassinen. Origins war dann aber widerum deutlich näher an dem dran, was Assassins Creed ausmacht. 

Ähnlich ging es mir, abseits von AC,  auch mit Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Sehr gutes Spiel, aber warm wurde ich nie damit. Obwohl ich es sogar mehrmals angefangen habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ähnlich ging es mir, abseits von AC,  auch mit Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Sehr gutes Spiel, aber warm wurde ich nie damit. Obwohl ich es sogar mehrmals angefangen habe.


Skandalös!


----------



## Neawoulf (6. September 2019)

Nachdem ich ein wenig aufgerüstet habe und meine neue Hardware endlich da ist und läuft, warum nicht ein neues Spiel kaufen? Ich habe mich da ganz traditionell für ein (bzw. zwei) Point & Click Adventures entschieden, die im Prinzip auf jeder Gurke laufen. Zuerst wäre da *Bear with Me*, ein Film Noir Adventure, in dem man als 10 Jähriges Mädchen mit nem versoffenen (immer ne Flasche Möhrensaft im Büro) grummeligen Privatdetektiv-Teddybären namens Ted E. Bear auf die Suche nach dem verschollenen Bruder nach Paper City geht, eine düstere Metropole im Stil der 1940er Jahre auf dem Dachboden. Der Humor ist großartig, der Grafikstil an sich auch, allerdings mit einer kleinen Einschränkung: Der Film Noir Stil lebt von seinen Kontrasten aus Licht und Schatten. Diese Kontraste könnten im Spiel ein wenig mehr hervorgehoben sein. Aktuell bin ich in der dritten und letzten Episode der Hauptstory, danach kommt noch eine Prequel Episode, die wohl erst vor kurzem erschienen ist.
Schönes Spiel wenn man englisch kann (die Vertonung ist wirklich sehr gut). Wenn nicht, dann gibt es zwar deutsche Untertitel, die aber teilweise echt unfassbar schlecht sind. Ein paar Beispiele: Unter'm Bett im ersten Raum des Spiels gibt es einen Kiste mit Zeug, im Original "Case", in der deutschen Version mit "Fall" übersetzt. In einem anderen Raum gibt es einen Wasserhahn, im Original "Pipe", in der deutschen Version mit "Pfeife" übersetzt. Hab danach ganz schnell auf die engl. Texte gewechselt. Scheinbar hatte der Übersetzer keinen Kontext bekommen, was er da eigentlich übersetzen soll.

Das zweite Point & Click Adventure, das ich mir gekauft habe, ist *Primordia*. Viel weiß ich nicht darüber, hab auch noch nicht angefangen. Das ganze spielt in einer SciFi Endzeit-Welt und man selbst spielt einen Roboter und erlebt ein mir unbekanntes Abenteuer mit einem zweiten Roboter (ein wenig wie C3PO und R2D2). Da das Spiel von Wadjet Eye Games (Blackwell Reihe und Unavowed) mitentwickelt wurde und die Vertonung auch von Wadjet Eyes Dave Gilbert stammt, kann das Spiel gar nicht so schlecht sein. Einer der beiden Roboter wurde von Abe Goldfarb/Bastard Keith vertont, den ich schon in den Blackwell Spielen großartig fand. Die Wertungen sind jedenfalls sehr positiv. Losgelegt wird, sobald ich mit Bear with Me fertig bin.

Damit habe ich mal wieder meine Tradition ausgelebt nach einem größeren Hardware Upgrade mit einem Spiel zu starten, das dieses Update ganz sicher nicht gebraucht hätte. Bei meinem letzten Hardwareupdate vor ca. 2 Jahren dürfte Thimbleweed Park das erste Spiel gewesen sein, das die volle Leistung des damals brandneuen AMD 6-Kerners zu spüren bekam.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. September 2019)

Kurz vor der Kündigung des uplay+-Abos hab ich mir nun wie geplant die Unterschiede zwischen *Assassin's Creed 3* und der Remastered-Version näher betrachtet um davon eine eventuelle Anschaffung des Letzteren abhängig zu machen.

Ja, werde ich mir holen. Aber volle 40 Euro wäre mir das - und da bin ich ganz ehrlich - nicht wert. Bei beidem bis einschließlich der Vollendung der ersten Haytham Kenway-Mission angespielt, und ja, die Unterschiede sind teils enorm. Wo das Original ziemlich dunkel und eher schwach beleuchtet war, wirkt das Bild des Remaster tatsächlich schärfer, generell besser ausgeleuchtet und fürs Auge viel angenehmer, außerdem sticht die erhöhte Texturqualität besonders anhand der Kleidung der Charaktere schnell ins Auge.
Die bessere Beleuchtung hat allerdings den einzig dummen Nachteil dass die Gesichter von Desmond, Haytham und Co. nun viel zu grell erscheinen, als ob deren Haut noch nie die Sonne gesehen hätte. Da hat das Urspiel wohl bewusst weniger Licht eingesetzt um die Schwächen bei den Gesichtern ein wenig zu kaschieren.
Ansonsten fiel mir noch eine andere Darstellungsart des Wassers auf hoher See auf, wobei ich jetzt nicht sagen kann was mir da besser gefällt. Das *Alt-AC3* sah diesbezüglich schon damals richtig gut aus. 

Kaufen werde ich mir das Remaster bestimmt irgendwann... Aber mehr als nen Zehner ist es mir ehrlich gesagt nicht wert, da hätte Ubisoft die ganzen optischen Verbesserungen genauso gut als kostenpflichtiges Update für nen schmalen Taler anbieten können.

Hach... Aber das kurze Anspielen hat mich jetzt wieder richtig angefixt. Spätestens im Weihnachtsurlaub werde ich damit beginnen die alten Teile wieder von Anfang bis Unity erneut durchzuspielen. *Black Flag* natürlich ausgenommen.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (7. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kurz vor der Kündigung des uplay+-Abos hab ich mir nun wie geplant die Unterschiede zwischen *Assassin's Creed 3* und der Remastered-Version näher betrachtet um davon eine eventuelle Anschaffung des Letzteren abhängig zu machen.
> 
> Ja, werde ich mir holen. Aber volle 40 Euro wäre mir das - und da bin ich ganz ehrlich - nicht wert. Bei beidem bis einschließlich der Vollendung der ersten Haytham Kenway-Mission angespielt, und ja, die Unterschiede sind teils enorm. Wo das Original ziemlich dunkel und eher schwach beleuchtet war, wirkt das Bild des Remaster tatsächlich schärfer, generell besser ausgeleuchtet und fürs Auge viel angenehmer, außerdem sticht die erhöhte Texturqualität besonders anhand der Kleidung der Charaktere schnell ins Auge.
> Die bessere Beleuchtung hat allerdings den einzig dummen Nachteil dass die Gesichter von Desmond, Haytham und Co. nun viel zu grell erscheinen, als ob deren Haut noch nie die Sonne gesehen hätte. Da hat das Urspiel wohl bewusst weniger Licht eingesetzt um die Schwächen bei den Gesichtern ein wenig zu kaschieren.
> ...



Oh ja, ich wollt das auch anspielen, wegen dem UPlay+ Abo und bin echt gespannt, wie es sich heute so spielt und wie sehr die Verbesserungen auffallen. Liberation werde ich dann auch nochmal anzocken (da die Remastered Version von der HD Version davon ja auch enthalten ist).

Ich fand es schon schade das die Remastered-Version von der Ezio-Trilogie nicht auf PC erschienen ist, freu mich daher das es zumindest AC 3 Remastered auf den PC geschafft hat


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2019)

hab in den letzten tagen ein paar stunden mit the *witcher 3* vebracht. damit kratze ich natürlich maximal an der oberfläche, als abschließendes urteil ist das folgende deshalb keinesfalls zu verstehen: bislang holt mich der hexer nicht ab, muss ich gestehen. das mag durchaus auch an einer gewissen erwartungshaltung liegen, kann ich nicht ausschließen. positiv zu erwähnen ist die wirklich traumhaft schöne (mit hd-mod) und glaubwürdig gestaltete welt. da hat cd projekt wirklich ganze arbeit geleistet, auch wenn wirkliche überraschungen bis jetzt eher rar gesät sind. die story hingegen...nun ja....ich bin bislang irgendwie nur auf der suche nach irgendwelchen leuten (oder tieren) gewesen, meist mit ausufernder hilfe der hexersinne. das ist zwar ganz nett inszeniert, aber von begeisterung bin ich dann doch noch weit entfernt. vor allem fehlt mir aber so was wie ein "leitmotiv", also das große übergeordnete ziel. ich hoffe das kristallisiert sich demnächst noch heraus. denn momentan stell ich mir schon hin und wieder die frage, weshalb ich hier eigentlich tue, was ich so tue.


----------



## Rabowke (9. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> [...]denn momentan stell ich mir schon hin und wieder die frage, weshalb ich hier eigentlich tue, was ich so tue.


Gerade das fand ich an The Witcher 3 so schön, eben *das* man einen roten Faden durch die Geschichte hat.  

Ich hab eben nur die Hauptquest, "Story", gespielt & die vielen neben Quests leider liegen gelassen, aus Zeitgründen. Was ich aber so gelesen habe, war bzw. ist das ein Fehler weil es super viele tolle Nebenquests gibt, die es lohnt zu erleben. Aber ja, den ganzen Quark mit Hexersinne und Magie hab ich, sofern es möglich und nicht vorgegeben war, ignoriert.


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gerade das fand ich an The Witcher 3 so schön, eben *das* man einen roten Faden durch die Geschichte hat.



da scheinst du mich falsch verstanden zu haben. das find ich auch gut, da ich wohl auch nur die main-storyline spielen werde. ich hab kein problem damit, ein wenig an die hand genommen zu werden. was mir fehlt, ist wie gesagt das übergeordnete ziel (üblicherweise "rettung der welt" oder so was in der richtung). bislang erinnert mich witcher 3 eher an eine simple detektivgeschichte. vielleicht hab ich aber auch was verpasst, wobei ich nicht wüsste, wie das passiert sein sollte.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. September 2019)

Rettung der Welt in Witcher 3 = Rettung von Ciri = Rettung der Welt



Ich habe gestern mit Green Hell begonnen, wo nun die Veröffentlichung mit der Kampagne / Geschichte stattfand. 

Bin am 3. Tag fast verhungert, musste dann aber auch noch unbedingt einen giftigen Frosch anfassen, in einen Ameisenhaufen stolpern und an Gift und Insekten sterben. 

Speichern kann man nur in Lagern, die man vorher errichten muss, was anfangs nicht leicht ist, wenn man keine Ahnung und zu wenig Nahrung hat und sich ständig Egel o.ä. vom Körper runterzupfen muss. 

Straffe Lernkurve also, aber im zweiten Anlauf lief es schon besser, bis ich mich aus meinem kleinen Anfangsgebiet wagen wollte und kurz darauf von Ureinwohnern ermordet wurde. Der dritte Anlauf dauert an. Ich habe das zweite Lager errichtet und bin dank Regen und Jagd ganz gut genährt. Mal schauen.


----------



## McDrake (9. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da scheinst du mich falsch verstanden zu haben. das find ich auch gut, da ich wohl auch nur die main-storyline spielen werde. ich hab kein problem damit, ein wenig an die hand genommen zu werden. was mir fehlt, ist wie gesagt das übergeordnete ziel (üblicherweise "rettung der welt" oder so was in der richtung). bislang erinnert mich witcher 3 eher an eine simple detektivgeschichte. vielleicht hab ich aber auch was verpasst, wobei ich nicht wüsste, wie das passiert sein sollte.



Ich weiss, ich wiederhole mich, aaaaber... Erst nachdem ich die Bücher gelesen hatte, konnte ich mit den Geschichten/Missionen was anfangen, da ich erst dann eine emotionale Bindund zu den (wichtigen) Charakteten aufgebaut hatte. Zuvor waren mir Geralt, Triss oder Ciri & co ziemlich egal, bzw kannte deren und somit meine Motivation nicht wirklich. 
Die politische Querelen ergaben erst nach den Büchern Sinn. Und alles zusammen ergibt dann recht schnell das übergeordnete Ziel um Ciri.
Nebenbei: Die Nebenquests sind wirklich erste Sahne.


----------



## MrFob (9. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hab in den letzten tagen ein paar stunden mit the *witcher 3* vebracht. damit kratze ich natürlich maximal an der oberfläche, als abschließendes urteil ist das folgende deshalb keinesfalls zu verstehen: bislang holt mich der hexer nicht ab, muss ich gestehen. das mag durchaus auch an einer gewissen erwartungshaltung liegen, kann ich nicht ausschließen. positiv zu erwähnen ist die wirklich traumhaft schöne (mit hd-mod) und glaubwürdig gestaltete welt. da hat cd projekt wirklich ganze arbeit geleistet, auch wenn wirkliche überraschungen bis jetzt eher rar gesät sind. die story hingegen...nun ja....ich bin bislang irgendwie nur auf der suche nach irgendwelchen leuten (oder tieren) gewesen, meist mit ausufernder hilfe der hexersinne. das ist zwar ganz nett inszeniert, aber von begeisterung bin ich dann doch noch weit entfernt. vor allem fehlt mir aber so was wie ein "leitmotiv", also das große übergeordnete ziel. ich hoffe das kristallisiert sich demnächst noch heraus. denn momentan stell ich mir schon hin und wieder die frage, weshalb ich hier eigentlich tue, was ich so tue.



Die Witcher Sinne werden teilweise tatsaechlich etwas ueberstrapaziert. Aber was die Story angeht muss ich fragen, hast du einen Bezug zum Witcher Universum (Witcher 1/2 gespielt und/oder die Buecher gelesen)?
Ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass Witcher 3 sich gerade am Anfang schon etwas merkwuerdig "anfuehlt" wenn man vor allem Witcher 2 nicht gespielt hat. Dann wird man schon ziemlich mitten rein geworfen ohne viel Einleitung oder Kontext. Im zweiten Teil wird halt das Szenario aufgebaut, die Invasion durch Nilfgard, die Suche nach Yen (und von Ciri hat man dann zumindest auch schonmal gehoert). Wer den ersten Teil gespielt hat kennt natuerlich auch Vesemir schon. So ganz ohne diese ganzen Ankerpunkte kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass der Anfang etwas viel Zeug einfach so in den Raum schmeisst. 
Ich habe die Buecher uebrigens auch nie gelesen, habe aber die ersten beiden Teile sogar zweimal durchgespielt und halt viel aus dem Kodex gelernt gehabt, da bekommt dann halt auch viel mit, auch ohne die Buecher. Aber der Kontext ist schon ganz gut zu haben gerade fuer den Einstieg.
Die Story von Witcher 3 ist an sich auch relativ komplex (also die eigentliche Story ist sehr einfach gestrickt aber die Motive gerade der Antagonisten haben ziemlich viel Hintergrund, den mn sich teilweise auch selbst in Gespraechen erfragen muss, bzw. ganz gut aufpassen muss, was einem alles so erzaehlt wird. Ich wuerde auf jeden Fall empfehlen dabeizubleiben und auch ein paar der groesseren Nebenquests mitzumachen (gerade die vom Bloody Baron und die auf Skellige wuerde ich schon mitmachen. Die Side Quests, die du von anderen Witchern oder Zaubererinnen (oder sonst Leuten die Geralt kennt) bekommst sind es denke ich auch imme wert gemacht zu werden.
Auch wenn sich die Suche nach Ciri tatsaechlich ein bisschen strecken kann, da geht dann schon noch was.


----------



## Exar-K (9. September 2019)

Witcher 3 ohne seine Nebenquests wäre nur noch halb so gut.
Die gehören definitiv zur Oberklasse und übertrumpfen die Hauptquest häufiger mal.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. September 2019)

Ich bin jetzt mit allen drei *Bear with Me *Episoden inkl. Prequel durch. Kleines, übersichtliches (wie immer vermutlich sehr subjektives) Review: Das Spiel hat mir gut gefallen, konnte mich bis auf ein paar wenige Storyelemente, die meist sehr weit am Ende der Episoden zu finden waren nicht so sehr mitreißen, wie andere storylastige 2d Adventures wie z. B. Fran Bow, Night in the Woods, Rainswept oder die Wadjet Eye Games Adventures (Blackwell Reihe, Unavowed), die in Sachen Story und Point & Click für mich aktuell das Maß aller Dinge darstellen. Aber das macht Bear with Me nicht zu einem schlechten Spiel. Die Story war interessant genug, die Rätsel nicht frustrierend schwer, aber auch nicht zu einfach, die Vertonung war für ein Indie Spiel richtig gut und auch der Soundtrack hat mir gut gefallen. Dazu gab es eine gehörige Portion Humor, die gelegentlich die vierte Wand durchbricht. Aber hinter all den lustigen Dialogen und der klischee-beladenen Noir Geschichte gibt es noch ein wenig mehr. 

Um die Story spoilerfrei minimal anzureißen: Man spielt die 10-Jährige Amber, die eines Tages feststellt, dass ihr Bruder Flint nicht mehr da ist. Die Plüschgiraffe Milli berichtet von düsteren Vorgängen in Paper City, und Amber möchte sich mit Hilfe ihres Privatdetektiv-Teddybären Ted E. Bear in Paper City auf die Suche nach ihrem Bruder machen. Mehr verrate ich an diese Stelle mal nicht, außer dass es einige interessante Storywendungen gibt.

Um es abzukürzen liste ich einfach nochmal kurz die Stärken und Schwächen auf:

+ Schöne Noir-Atmosphäre inkl. passender Musik und melancholischer Monologe im Comic Stil von Ted E. Bear
+ Rätseldesign ist nicht zu leicht, nicht zu schwer
+ Sympathische Charaktere und eine für ein Indiespiel wirklich gelungene englische Vertonung
+ Einfache, intuitive Point & Click Steuerung
+ Großartiger Humor
+- Einige recht emotionale Szenen, die aber überwiegend den Episodenabschluss bilden. Zwischendrin gibt es ein paar Längen, die aber nie zu lang werden.
+- Spielzeit von 5 bis 6 Stunden für alle vier Episoden ist nicht übermäßig lang, aber völlig okay für den Preis. Korrektur lt. GOG waren es fast 10 Stunden ... also völlig ok 
- Teilweise fehlerhaft übersetzte deutsche Untertitel
- Zumindest in den ersten beiden Episoden könnte der Kontrast der Hintergrundbilder ein wenig schöner sein
- Story der Prequelepisode ist nicht schlecht, aber ab ca. der Hälfte ein wenig vorhersehbar, da aufgrund der wenigen Charaktere schnell per Ausschlussprinzip feststeht, wer der Täter sein muss.

Feedback zur Story mit fetten Spoilern aller vier Bear with Me Episoden und evtl. Edna bricht aus von Daedalic:



Spoiler



Was im Grunde als lustiges, unschuldiges Fantasiespiel eines kleinen Mädchens mit ihrem Teddy (hat jemand die Blackwell Reihe und Unavowed gespielt? Ich muss da doch sehr an Griff, the P. I. Bear denken) in einer kindlichen Noir Welt beginnt nimmt zum Schluss noch sehr ernste Formen an. Zum Schluss entdeckt Amber nach und nach, dass sie die Erinnerung an den Tod ihres Bruders verdrängt hat, der durch einen Wohnungsbrand ums Leben kam als sie wegen eines allergischen Anfalls mit ihren Eltern im Krankenhaus war, wofür sie sich selbst die Schuld gibt, da sie (aufgrund kindlicher Unvernunft) Kekse gegessen hatte, von denen sie wusste, dass sie darauf allergisch reagieren würde. Ich finde, das ist schon eine echt heftige Wendung und erinnert ein wenig an das Ende von Edna bricht aus, das zum Schluss ebenfalls sehr plötzlich sehr ernste Züge annahm. Die Prequelepisode von Bear with Me, in der man Ambers Bruder Flint spielt, greift zum Schluss dieses Thema nochmal auf, wo man innerhalb der Fantasiewelt (auch er löst einen Fall mit Ted in Paper City) mitbekommt, wie Rauch in die Wohnung strömt und Flint das Bewusstsein verliert, während er allein in der Wohnung ist. Ein trauriges Ende, das aber nach den drei Episoden des Hauptspiels eben so kommen musste. Es gibt leider nicht immer ein Happy End.

Eine weitere wirklich schön gemachte Szene: Am Ende der Noir-Geschichte in Episode 3 wird Ted erschossen und der korrupte Bürgermeister festgenommen. Aus irgendeinem Grund fand ich vor allem diese Szene einfach sehr schön umgesetzt und animiert, wie die Polizisten (allesamt niedliche Plüschhunde) die Szene betreten, sich schweigend vor Amber und Teds Plüschleichnam aufstellen und ihre Hüte abnehmen. Vielleicht meines Lieblingsszene im ganzen Spiel, auch wenn ich nicht genau begründen kann warum.



Alles in allem: Bear with Me ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr schönes Point & Click Adventure, das evtl. einen Hauch mitreißender innerhalb der Episoden hätte sein können (dramatisch wird es meist erst immer zum Schluss). Nicht vom Humor und der Kindlichkeit des Themas täuschen lassen: Bear with Me nimmt an einigen Stellen recht düstere und ernste Züge an und  richtet sich eher an erwachsene Spieler, als an Kinder.

Ich nehme mir bei meinen kleinen Reviews immer vor mich kurz zu fassen, aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. September 2019)

Meine Reise durch die Green Hell geht zur Zeit recht gut voran. 

Nachdem ich Vorräte aufgestockt hatte, bin ich zur Erkundung aufgebrochen. Je besser ich die Mechaniken kenne, desto mutiger werde ich. 
Die Geschichte entwickelt sich und öffnet neue Wege. Ich habe eine Karte entdeckt und neue Landmarken. 

An einem Lagerort habe ich mich vom Erkunden erholt und dann den Entschluss gefasst, einem Orientierungspunkt, den ich auf dem Weg entdeckt hatte, nachzugehen. Nach einer Weile höre ich ein Knurren und ein Jaguar greift an. Ich kann ihn mit meinem Speer vertreiben, aber er hat mich verwundet und die Wunden haben sich infiziert. Ich habe noch keine Ahnung, was ich gegen dieses Problem machen soll. Schlangenbisse kann ich mittlerweile gut versorgen, aber gegen Wundinfektionen habe ich noch nichts. 

Ich folge meinem Weg weiter und sage mir, dass ich immerhin noch schnell was entdecken kann, bevor mein Charakter tot umfällt, um mir den Punkt auf der Karte für den nächsten Versuch zu merken. 
Ich plündere den Proviant, um länger durchzuhalten und vielleicht doch noch ein Heilmittel zu finden. Zwischendurch eine Ohnmacht durch Erschöpfung. 
Auf dem Boden des  Dschungels ohne Schutz zu schlafen, ist nicht gut und es wird mir anschließend angezeigt, dass die geistige Gesundheit meines Charakters abnimmt, weil er einen Wurm hat. Ich untersuche den rechten Arm...nichts...ich untersuche den linken Arm. Eine Wunde, unter ihr bewegt sich etwas. Zum Glück habe ich eine Knochennadel und kann den Wurm entfernen. 
Aber da sind ja noch die Wunden vom Angriff des Jaguars. 
Die Rettung bringt ein Tierkadaver. Darauf krabbeln Maden, die ich auf die Wunden lege. Sie säubern sie, ein Verband kommt drauf und plötzlich bin ich wieder im Spiel und mein Charakter gerettet. Kurz drauf die nächste große Entdeckung...

Das Spiel gefällt mir ausgezeichnet. Die Lernkurve ist etwas steil, aber umso toller ist es, wenn man etwas Neues entdeckt und sich schließlich retten kann...vorerst. 

Ich bin gespannt, wie es mit der Geschichte weiter geht. Der Auftakt war jedenfalls vielversprechend.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2019)

* Batman: The Telltale Series Season 2*

Das letzte Kapitel wartet noch auf mich, aber schon jetzt gefällt mir diese Season um einiges besser als die Erste. Mit der Geheimhaltung von Bruce' dunklem Ritter- Alter Ego ist das schon eine witzige Sache, habe mich schon einigen Personen geöffnet, mittlerweile könnte ich mir ein "Ich bin Batman"-Schild an die Stirn tackern. 

Ich finde Telltale hat richtig viel aus der Lizenz - und vor allem was ganz anderes - gemacht, und ich hoffe insgeheim dass - sofern ich mit meinen Entscheidungen nicht total daneben haue - Bruce/Batman und John Doe/Joker Buddies Forever werden. Wie oft bekommt man schon solch ein "Team" wie dieses zu Gesicht... ^^

Umso trauriger dass danach endgültig Schluss ist. Hätte auf jeden Fall noch die eine oder andere Season mehr gesehen.


----------



## McDrake (12. September 2019)

Unfinished Business:
*Saboteur* (2009)
 Irgendwann mal angefangen und nie weiter gespielt.
Finde den Titel echt gelungen. Sehr viele Dinge, welche von Assassins Creed übernommen wurde, welcher damals grade mal den ersten Teil der Serie auf dem Markt hatte.
Für die damalige Zeit, empfinde ich die "Sammel-Aufgaben" (UBI-Formel) ziemlich abwechslungsreich und Paris bis jetzt spannend.
Grafik hat nicht so toll gealtert, ist für mich aber kein Beinbruch. Steuerung mit Pad machte zuerst zicken. Linker Analogstick war irgendwie falsch "gebunden".
Aber Internet hilft ja


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2019)

Wo es ja jetzt die Demo zu *A Plague Tale: Innocence* gibt hab ich diese gleich mal direkt ausprobiert. In dieser steckt zwar "nur" das erste Kapitel, aber muss schon sagen: Das was ich in dieser 3/4-Stunde gesehen hab vermochte mich schwer zu beeindrucken.
Ich habs ja sonst nicht so mit Spielen mit Mittelalter-Settings oder Ritter-Thematik, aber dieses Spiel hat eine unglaublich düstere Atmosphäre und einen dazu überaus passenden Härtegrad... Ich kenne das Entwickler-Studio hinter diesem Spiel zwar nicht, aber das ist schon eine Mordsleistung von diesem. Das Gameplay war in dieser knappen Zeit ziemlich überschaubar, aber gut, der Anfang soll ja zunächst nur das Grundlegendste zeigen.

Die Grafikgüte ist absolut top und kann sich mMn mit der ganz großer AAA-Produktionen durchaus messen. Vor allem waren die Gesichter der gezeigten Figuren nicht so allglatt und makellos, sondern verunreinigt, mit Sommersprossen versehen oder deutlich vernarbt. Den Soundtrack empfang ich hier noch etwas zu zurückhaltend, aber mit der Flucht von Amicia und Hugo zum Demo-Ende schaffte er einen wahren Adrenalin-Kick der den Spannungspegel steil nach oben schnellen ließ. Die Sprachausgabe hört sich im großen und ganzem gut, aber bei einzelnen Szenarien auch etwas steril an, nicht ganz ideal in die aktuelle Umgebung eingebettet. Ebenso sind die Sprecher gut gewählt, trotzdem könnte gerade die deutsche Amicia noch mehr Dramatik in ihrer Stimme vertragen. Daher würde ich wohl ausnahmsweise die Original-Sprache mit deutschen Untertiteln bevorzugen, der Abschluss-Trailer nach der abgeschlossenen Demo zeigte jedenfalls dass diese erstklassig sein müsste.

Jedenfalls: Die Demo hat mich vollends überzeugt. Wird auf jeden Fall ein Action-Adventure sein dass meinen Game-Geschmack voll und ganz trifft. Das Setting bzw. die Story bringt viel Frische und hat ungemein viel Potential, audiovisuell weiss es auch ordentlich zu reizen, und das Gameplay - zumindest das was ich bisher gesehen hab - bietet einen guten Mix aus Stealth- und kleineren Action-Einlagen, der Fokus scheint meine Einschätzung nach sowieso mehr in der Präsentation und der Erzählung zu liegen. Pflichtkauf für den Weihnachtsurlaub, das steht mal für mich fest.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. September 2019)

Ich hab gestern mit Greedfall begonnen. Macht schon irgendwie Laune. Der Stil gefällt mir und das Kampfsystem ist auch gut. Allerdings zieht sich der Anfang ganz schön in die Länge... 



Spoiler



Ich bin gerade dabei, einen Schiffsjungen zu suchen und das dauernde hin und her laufen geht einen irgendwann doch mal auf den Zeiger. Zumal man gefühlt kaum zum Ergebnis kommt und in der Quest immer wieder was neues "mega krasses" zum Vorschein kommt. 



Aber alles in allem ist das Spiel echt interessant und spaßig. Schade nur, dass es technisch nicht ganz so geil ist. Aufploppende NPCs und Texturen sind da an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## MichaelG (15. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wo es ja jetzt die Demo zu *A Plague Tale: Innocence* gibt hab ich diese gleich mal direkt ausprobiert. In dieser steckt zwar "nur" das erste Kapitel, aber muss schon sagen: Das was ich in dieser 3/4-Stunde gesehen hab vermochte mich schwer zu beeindrucken.
> Ich habs ja sonst nicht so mit Spielen mit Mittelalter-Settings oder Ritter-Thematik, aber dieses Spiel hat eine unglaublich düstere Atmosphäre und einen dazu überaus passenden Härtegrad... Ich kenne das Entwickler-Studio hinter diesem Spiel zwar nicht, aber das ist schon eine Mordsleistung von diesem. Das Gameplay war in dieser knappen Zeit ziemlich überschaubar, aber gut, der Anfang soll ja zunächst nur das Grundlegendste zeigen.
> 
> Die Grafikgüte ist absolut top und kann sich mMn mit der ganz großer AAA-Produktionen durchaus messen. Vor allem waren die Gesichter der gezeigten Figuren nicht so allglatt und makellos, sondern verunreinigt, mit Sommersprossen versehen oder deutlich vernarbt. Den Soundtrack empfang ich hier noch etwas zu zurückhaltend, aber mit der Flucht von Amicia und Hugo zum Demo-Ende schaffte er einen wahren Adrenalin-Kick der den Spannungspegel steil nach oben schnellen ließ. Die Sprachausgabe hört sich im großen und ganzem gut, aber bei einzelnen Szenarien auch etwas steril an, nicht ganz ideal in die aktuelle Umgebung eingebettet. Ebenso sind die Sprecher gut gewählt, trotzdem könnte gerade die deutsche Amicia noch mehr Dramatik in ihrer Stimme vertragen. Daher würde ich wohl ausnahmsweise die Original-Sprache mit deutschen Untertiteln bevorzugen, der Abschluss-Trailer nach der abgeschlossenen Demo zeigte jedenfalls dass diese erstklassig sein müsste.
> ...



Da machst Du definitiv keinen Fehler. Das Spiel ist besser als viele Triple A-Titel der letzten Jahre. Dabei kannte ich Focus nur vom jährlichen Radsport-Manager (den gabs dieses Jahr komischerweise noch nicht?). Aber die Qualität und die Präsentation des Spieles sind schon wirklich top!


----------



## MrFob (16. September 2019)

So, habe im Zuge des kostenlosen UPlay+ Monats mal *Far Cry 5 *durchgespielt (hab da letzte Woche einen ziemlichen Marathon hingelegt, muss ich zugeben.

Die Far Cry Reihe mag ich sehr gerne und hatte auch jeden Teil vor FC5 gespielt (ausser Primal, das hatte ich nur mal angefangen).
Allerdings hatte ich mir FC5 dann nicht gekauft, weil ich recht viel Kritik gelesen hatte, die Story sei mies, die Welt zu unglaubwuerdig und staendig wuerde man von irgendjemandem beschossen, so dass man gar nicht erkunden kann, etc.

Jetzt nachdem ich es durch habe muss ich sagen, ich kann das meiste davon zwar nachvollziehen, gestoert hat es mich aber nicht.
- Die Story ist halt wirklich hanebuechen ohne Ende. Die ganze Praemisse ist ja schon totaler Bullshit. Am Anfang versucht man ja noch zusammen mit dem Marshal dem Kult und County zu entkommen, mit dem Plan dann die Nationalgarde einzuschalten. So weit so sinnvoll. Das geht halt dann schief und man entkommt nicht. Aber spaetestens 20 Minuten nach dem das Tutorial vorbei ist hat man Zugriff auf Flugzeuge! Wieso fliegt man also nicht einfach raus aus dem County und setzt den urspruenglichen sinnvollen Plan um?!?
Naja, aber gestoert hat es mich wie gesagt nicht, man muss ja zugeben, die frueheren Far Cry Spiele waren in der Hinsicht auch nicht anders/besser. Oder haelt jemand die Story von Far Cry 4 tatsaechlich fuer wasserdicht?
Schade fand ich uebrigens, dass ich durch die Berichterstattung zu Far Cry: New Dawn das Ende schon gespoilert bekommen hatte. Das war - wenn man es vorher nicht wusste - sicher schon ein Knalleffekt (pun intended). Auf jeden Fall ziemlich spektakulaer das ganze.
- Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt waren ja die staendigen Entfuehrungen, durch die man durch muss. Das fand ich fuer mich eigentlich ganz gut. Ich bin sonst immer jemand, der bei solchen Open Worlds die Story erst mal komplett liegen laesst und den ganzen Seitenkram erledigen muss, dann den ganzen torykram am Stueck am Ende erledigt. Das ist natuerlich nicht sonderlich gut fuer's pacing, ich kann da aber irgendwie nicht aus meiner Haut raus. Hier wird man angenehmerweise dazu gezwungen die Story quasi Stueck fuer Stueck zu erleben, was ich eigentlich ziemlich cool fand. OK, keiner der Entfuehrungs-Missionen hat mich jetzt total vom Hocker gehauen, irgendwie ist es halt staendig das gleiche, aber irgednwie war es schon immer lustig schon zu wissen "oh shit, jetzt kommt wieder was".
Allerdings kann ich das auch nur sagen, weil ich alleine gespielt habe. Wieso man so eine Art Game Design in ein Spiel einbaut, dass ja angeblich auf Koop ausgerichtet ist ist mir mal total schleierhaft. Ich meine, diese Erzwungenen Story Missionen, die ja anscheinend auch passieren koennen, wenn ich gerade nur mit einem Kumpel ein bisschen Chaos in der open World anrichten will sind doch genau entgegensetzt zur eigentlichen Spielidee! Manchmal verstehe ich Entwickler nicht. 
- Die ganzen schrulligen Charaktere und die Nebenmissionen fand ich sehr cool. Klar, alles voellig ueberzeichnet und karikiert aber Far Cry hat es mMn trotzdem super geschafft seinen schrulligen over-the-top Humor auf das laendliche Amerika zu eubertragen. Vom Trumpigen Senatorenkandidat Hurk Sr. ueber den baertigen Hardcore Militia Man Eli bis hin zum leicht neurotischen Piloten Nick mit seiner schwangeren Frau (inklusive komplett verrueckter Fahrt ins Krankenhaus als es soweit ist) fand ich das alles ziemlich amuesant.

- Aber wer spielt Far Cry schon gross wegen der Story, was zaehlt ist das Gameplay und hier bietet FC 5 halt wieder gewohnt gute Kost. Wer FC 4 gespielt hat fuehlt sich sofrt heimisch und die typische immersive Bewegungs- und Interaktionsfreiheit, die ich an FC immer so schaetze ist wieder da. Das tolle an FC ist fuer mich immer, dass manso viele Freiheiten in der Vorgehensweise hat. Jedes Vehikel kann man fahren/fliegen, ich kann also mit einem Truck in eine Basis brettern oder ich erklimme per Kletterseil einen nahen Berg und snipere von da aus alle weg. Ich kann mich aber auch durch einen Tunnel rein schleichen und alle heimlich abmeucheln. Oder ich stifte erstmal Chaos indem ich ein Feuer verursache oder wilde Tiere anlocke. Die neuen Vehikel, Flugzeuge und Helikopter (auch mit Bewaffnung zu haben, was sehr cool ist) passen da noch super rein.
- Die neuen NPC Gefaehrten sind ganz nett, auch wenn einige fast ein bisschen zu OP sind. Wenn man die Lady mit ihrem Helikopter dabei hat, dann rotzt die alles weg bevor man selbst ueberhaupt seine Waffe gezogen hat. Da ich gerne schleichend vorgehe fand ich gerade den Hund super, der die Faehigkeit hat mir alle Gegner in der aneheren Umgebung automatisch zu markieren. Solange man also nicht staendig die Ueberbegleiter mit nimmt ist das System ganz cool.
- Dass man staendig angegriffen wird kam mir jetzt gar nicht so vor. Vielleicht haben sie da mal was gepatcht oder so, aber ich fand's jetzt nicht so uebermaessig. Zumal, wenn man mal den Oberboss in einem der 3 Hauptgebiete gekillt hat gibt es ja auch dort gar keine feindlichen Patrouillen mehr oder so. Das war mir dann schon fast zu wenig Feindaktivitaet. Auf jeden Fall besser als noch in Far Cry 4, wo die Feinde immer wieder versucht haben bereits befreite Outposts zurueckzuerobern und man diese verteidigen musste. Das hat vielleicht genervt! Gut, dass sie das nicht mehr drin hatten.
- Die Welt von Hope County ist sehr schoen und abwechslungsreich, von Farmland ueber Flusslaeufe bis hin zu waldigen Berghaengen ist alles geboten und in jeder Location die man entdecken kann, selbst in der kleinen Anglerhuette oder so steckt eine kleine Geschichte, die man entdecken kann, top. Auch technisch hatte ich keine Probleme zu beklagen, lief alles rund.

Alles in allem fand ich nach fast 2 Jahren Far Cry Pause war FC5 wieder sehr spassig. Klar, im Kontext von FC3 und 4 ist es im Prinzip nochmal wieder mehr vom gleichen, aber die Formel funktioniert einfach super und Montana hat mir als Schauplatz gut gefallen. Solide *8 von 10 Bliss-Kanister* gibt es da von mir.

Die beiden DLCs, Vietnam und Mars hatte ich uebrigens auch kurz angespielt, die erschienen mir aber dann leider so Monoton (quasi bestehen sie nur aus dem Sammelkram und Aussenposten befreien), dass ich beide nach ner Stunde oder so wieder habe sein lassen.

Danach habe ich dann noch direkt kurz in New Dawn reingeschaut, eigentlich hauptsaechlich um zu sehen, wie genau die Verbindung mit FC5 hergestellt wird. Ja, Intro war soweit ganz nett und ich finde es ja cool, dass die Postapokalypse mal total gruen und ueberwuchert ist, statt wie sonst immer nur grau-braune Wueste zu sein. Allerdings ist das Spielprinzip von ein paar Deteils abgesehen wieder genau das gleiche und nach ca. 35 Stunden FC5 reicht es mir fuer den Moment erst mal wieder. Vielleicht komme ich naechstes Jahr mal wieder drauf zurueck, wenn mich mal wieder das Far Cry Fieber packt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. September 2019)

Hab wieder was Kleines angefangen: *Little Nightmares*.

So Spiele vom Schlage *Limbo*, *Black the Fall* und dergleichen hab ich ziemlich lieb gewonnen. Rätsel, Schleichpassagen, Fluchtsequenzen und halt die Umgebung genau studieren um überhaupt weiter voran zu kommen. Simples Prinzip, aber jedes Spiel macht da sein eigenes Ding daraus. *Little Nightmares* gefällt mit seinem total abgefahrenen Stil, die häufig genannte Nähe zum Tim Burton-Design ist tatsächlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen, und bei seiner Soundkulisse schauderts einem immer wieder.

Aber genau wie seine Vorbilder macht auch dieses Spiel keine Anstalten mehr Details zu seiner Story - wenn überhaupt eine vorhanden sein sollte - preiszugeben. So langsam könnte es mal ein Spiel dieser Art geben das mal mit dem "Interpretiert was ihr wollt"-Getue mal aufhört. 

Egal, spannend und interessant ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. September 2019)

Bei mir gibt's auch was kleines ... allerdings nicht Little Nightmares, sondern *Little Misfortune*. Ich hab vor einigen Monaten die Demo gespielt und vor einigen Jahren das vorherige Spiel der Entwickler, Fran Bow. Fran Bow fand ich damals großartig. Eine gleichzeitig bösartige wie niedliche Mischung aus übelstem Psychohorror und kindlichem Märchen. Ich habe das Gefühl Little Misfortune geht in eine ganz ähnliche Richtung. Die Demo jedenfalls hat schon eine "gesunde" Mischung aus kindlicher Fantasie, grausamer Realität, Blut und Monstern mit einer dicken Schicht Zuckerguss und Glitzerstaub versprochen. Klingt alles nach einer merkwürdigen Mischung, aber in Fran Bow hat diese Mischung perfekt funktioniert. Jetzt ist die Vollversion endlich da und ich kann nachher endlich loslegen.

*edit*

Fast hätte ich meinen "Abschlussbericht" zu *Primordia* vergessen, das ich jetzt endlich durchgespielt habe (mit knapp 6 1/2 Stunden nicht allzu lang). Allgemein hat mir das Spiel ziemlich gut gefallen, Endzeitsetting, nur Roboter haben überlebt ... die Story und die Charaktere sind gut. Allerdings hatte ich mit dem Gameplay ein paar Probleme. Auf der einen Seite waren die Rätsel gut gestaltet, aber der Grafikstil war, auch wenn ich Pixeladventures a la Lucas Arts, Wadjet Eye & Co. liebe, nicht optimal gewählt. Das große Problem war, dass sich interaktive Objekte in den meisten Fällen praktisch nicht vom Hintergrund abgehoben haben. In den meisten Spielen sind die farblich auffällig, etwas heller oder kontrastreicher ... in Primordia waren die einfach in den Hintergrund eingeschmolzen, der vermutlich in sehr viel höherer Auflösung gezeichnet war und dann auf die Retrooptik runterskaliert wurde. Dadurch gingen viele Details verloren und eine Möglichkeit interaktive Punkte zu markieren gab es auch nicht. Dadurch war das Gameplay aus meiner Sicht zäh und ich musste häufiger in die Komplettlösung schauen, einfach weil ich Sachen übersehen habe. Andere Wadjet Eye Adventures haben dieses Problem trotz ähnlichem Grafikstil nicht, sind aber auch meist weniger rätsellastig, als Primordia. Ein weiteres "Problem": Es gibt verschiedene Enden, aber um das gute Ende zu bekommen muss man relativ am Anfang des Spiels an einem Ort, an den man später nicht zurückkehren kann, ein Problem auf eine bestimmte Weise lösen. Tut man das nicht fehlen einem am Ende Optionen von denen man nicht einmal weiß, dass es die gäbe, wenn man es nicht nachliest.

Insgesamt würde ich Primordia eine Wertung von 7/10 geben. Das Setting, der grafische Stil (optisch schön, spielerisch unpraktisch umgesetzt), die Steuerung und vor allem die Vertonung (an dieser Stelle muss ich wieder Abe Goldfarb erwähnen, der Typ passt einfach perfekt in die Rolle des frechen Roboters Crispin) waren sehr gut. Die Probleme mit den interaktiven Punkten und das fehlende Feedback für eine entgangene Möglichkeit für ein besseres Ende ziehen aber ein paar Punkte ab. Trotzdem kann ich das Spiel jedem, der z. B. Beneath a Steel Sky mochte, ans Herz legen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2019)

Ach Mensch, "Little Nightmares" war wie seine Gleichgesinnten Vorbild-Spiele auch sehr kurz. Naja, zumindest ist ein Sequel für nächstes Jahr angekündigt, und ein Paar DLC-Levels gibt es auch noch die man sich bei gutem Kurs vielleicht noch dazu legen kann. Technisch gesehen hat es bei mir jedenfalls mächtig Eindruck hinterlassen.

Aber meine Fresse, Protagonistin Six mutiert zum Ende hin zu etwas bei dem man gar nicht mehr weiss ob man ein gutes oder gar heimlich böses Geschöpf steuert. Bei Hunger kennt sie keine Gnade. Gar keine. [emoji849]


----------



## Neawoulf (20. September 2019)

Gerade gekauft, schon ist es an zwei Abenden durchgespielt: *Little Misfortune*. Kurzes Review: Das Spiel hat mir an sich gut gefallen. Story, Artdesign, Musik, Atmosphäre waren wirklich gut. Im Vergleich zum vorherigen Spiel der Entwickler, Fran Bow, verliert Little Misfortune aber leider. Das Spiel ist sehr kurz und sehr linear und bietet praktisch keine Rätsel und nur sehr wenige Aufgaben. Es ist ne interaktive Geschichte mit einigen Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten, die auch Einfluss haben, aber davon abgesehen gibt es nicht viel zu sehen. Fran Bow wirkte detaillierter und abwechslungsreicher und ein wenig besser durchdacht. Das soll nicht heißen, dass Little Misfortune schlecht ist, ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist immer noch ein sehr schönes kleines Spiel mit ner gleichzeitig kindlichen, manchmal albernen aber auch sehr düster/gruseligen Atmosphäre. Definitiv kein Spiel für Kinder. Aber dank des großartigen Fran Bow vor einigen Jahren waren die Erwartungen meinerseits sehr hoch und die konnte Little Misfortune bei mir leider nicht ganz erfüllen. Fran Bow 2 soll aber in Planung sein und ich hoffe, dass auch Different Galaxy, dessen Entwicklung pausiert wurde, irgendwann erscheint.

Und da ich aktuell irgendwie im Story/Adventure Modus bin, hab ich mir gerade auf GOG *Lorelai* gekauft, den dritten und meines Wissens nach letzten Teil der Horrorreihe, die mit Downfall (Redux) und The Cat Lady begonnen hat. Ich konnte erst knapp eine halbe Stunde reinschnuppern, aber was ich bisher gesehen habe, gefällt mir sehr gut. Die Entwickler haben es endgültig geschafft ihren Stil zu perfektionieren und der Sound und die Atmosphäre sind so dicht, dass man sie schneiden könnte. Der mit einem melancholischen Popsong unterlegte Introscreen deutet schon eine im Vergleich zu den beiden Vorgängern sehr melancholische Atmosphäre an und lt. einiger Reviews soll sich dieses Gefühl auch durch das ganze Spiel ziehen. Die beiden Vorgänger waren dramatisch, blutig und verstörend und ich habe keinen Zweifel, dass auch Lorelai solche Momente haben wird. Aber ich freue mich auch auf ein emotionales würdiges Finale für die Reihe und hoffe, dass die Entwickler dem Genre und ihrem Stil in Zukunft nicht gänzlich den Rücken zukehren werden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. September 2019)

Fran Bow habe ich heute für iOS gekauft, weil ich es vor Little Missfortune spielen wollte. Leider gibt es beide Titel nicht auf der Switch, was ich bevorzugt hätte. Dann halt auf dem iPad und PC. 

Auf der Switch habe ich dann heute mit Link‘s Awakening angefangen und bin wieder verliebt wie damals auf dem Gameboy. Allein schon die ersten Momente im Vorspann oder das Einsetzen des Soundtracks, als man das Schwert am Strand einsammelt. So schön.


----------



## Batze (21. September 2019)

Öhm ja, hat man wohl mitbekommen, Borderlands 3. 
Und bis jetzt bin ich ganz gut zufrieden mit und es wird immer besser.
Der Anfang war etwas Holprig und ich dachte schon, oh weh blos kein BL2.5,  aber so mit sage ich mal ab Charakter Level 10 fing die Story an Fahrt aufzunehmen, die ich jetzt auch besser finde als die in BL2, der Charakter (spiele den Petmaster) entwickelte sich ganz gut, der Skillbaum ist erschreckend Cool und man hat da wirklich viele Möglichkeiten sehr Unterschiedlich zu skillen und dann seine Spielweise anzupassen, oder eben Umgekehrt, und die Spielwelt ist Gott sei Dank nicht so riesig Groß und Leer wie in BL 2.
Also mir macht es bisher echt Fun und ich brauch noch bissel bis ich durch bin. Also ich lasse mir Zeit. Bin gerade auf dem Weg zum 2.Kammer Boss mit Level 21. Denke das ist jetzt kein Spoiler Alarm.
Probleme mit der Hardware habe ich bisher nicht. Läuft gut und flüssig in 1080p/Hoch Auflösung.
Bin also gut zufrieden was das anbelangt.
Nur die Fehler in Sachen UI/Rucksack wurden leider mit Übernommen aus BL2.
Wenn ich dann durch bin gibt es auch einen Test meinerseits im Borderlands 3 Thread.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. September 2019)

JWE bis grad eben, um die Sterne zu holen für die Sandbox-Inseln





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HrhEFteXP6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (21. September 2019)

Aktuell zocke ich mal wieder ein relativ altes Spiel. Den ersten Teil der Batman Arkham-Reihe (Asylum) Danach wollte ich Arkham City und dann Origins und dann das Finale zocken.....


----------



## Holyangel (22. September 2019)

habe mir jetzt die Switch gekauft (neues Modell mit längerem Akku) und Zelda.... welches von Amazon fehlgeleitet worden ist und erst morgen kommt.
Ab morgen werde ich Zelda spielen, auf dem handy Langrisser mobile und auf dem PC Octopath traveller.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. September 2019)

Ich hab mir mal wieder *Monster Hunter World (PC)* angetan. Bisher hab ich das Spiel nie durch gespielt und auch jetzt noch weiß ich nicht so ganz, ob es mich langfristig motiviert. Aber Iceborn klingt ganz gut und ich würde das Spiel doch gern bis zum Release des Addons durch haben und so weit kommen, dass ich Iceborn spielen kann.  Spaß macht es aber durchaus. 

Nur verstehe ich nicht ganz, wie man seinen Jägerrang weiter erhöht. Ich hing ewig bei den Untersuchungen fest, aber die scheinen meinen JR nicht zu erhöhen. Lediglich die Storymissionen erhöhen meinen Jägerrang zumindest anfänglich.


----------



## HanFred (23. September 2019)

Die Young
Blasphemous
Remnant

Gleich drei Spiele, so viel habe ich schon länger nicht mehr gezockt. 

Edit: Morgen kommt noch The Surge 2 hinzu.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Unfinished Business:
> *Saboteur* (2009)
> Irgendwann mal angefangen und nie weiter gespielt.
> Finde den Titel echt gelungen. Sehr viele Dinge, welche von Assassins Creed übernommen wurde, welcher damals grade mal den ersten Teil der Serie auf dem Markt hatte.
> ...



großartiges spiel. ich trauere immer noch dem nicht fertiggestellten sequel nach.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. September 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Und da ich aktuell irgendwie im Story/Adventure Modus bin, hab ich mir gerade auf GOG *Lorelai* gekauft, den dritten und meines Wissens nach letzten Teil der Horrorreihe, die mit Downfall (Redux) und The Cat Lady begonnen hat. Ich konnte erst knapp eine halbe Stunde reinschnuppern, aber was ich bisher gesehen habe, gefällt mir sehr gut. Die Entwickler haben es endgültig geschafft ihren Stil zu perfektionieren und der Sound und die Atmosphäre sind so dicht, dass man sie schneiden könnte. Der mit einem melancholischen Popsong unterlegte Introscreen deutet schon eine im Vergleich zu den beiden Vorgängern sehr melancholische Atmosphäre an und lt. einiger Reviews soll sich dieses Gefühl auch durch das ganze Spiel ziehen. Die beiden Vorgänger waren dramatisch, blutig und verstörend und ich habe keinen Zweifel, dass auch Lorelai solche Momente haben wird. Aber ich freue mich auch auf ein emotionales würdiges Finale für die Reihe und hoffe, dass die Entwickler dem Genre und ihrem Stil in Zukunft nicht gänzlich den Rücken zukehren werden.


Ich warte nur noch auf eine deutsche Textübersetzung, bin seit jeher heisst darauf. Wird hoffentlich besser sein als Downfall, die Katzenlady hingegen ist äußerst schwer zu übertreffen.


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> großartiges spiel. ich trauere immer noch dem nicht fertiggestellten sequel nach.



Vor allen Dingen der Wechsel von Schwarz/Weiß auf Farbe wenn man das Gebiet befreit hatte war großes Kino. Imho ein wirklich sehr guter Titel.


----------



## linktheminstrel (24. September 2019)

Habe nun doch, da ich es für unfassbare 10€ bei Mediamarkt gefunden habe, God of War ne Chance gegeben und muss sagen, ich bin sehr angetan. 
Shadow of the Collossus gab's zum selben Preis, hab ich aber noch nicht gezockt.
Natürlich zocke ich momentan auch das brillante Link's Awakening auf der Switch.

Nebenbei bin ich aber auch analog am spielen und zwar Resident Evil 2 the board game. Ist echt ne gelungene Umsetzung und bis auf die etwas zu dunkel geratenen Legeplättchen echt ein tolles Brettspiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2019)

Puh, die letzten Tage hab ich mich mit der Entscheidung welches Spiel als nächstes dran soll ziemlich schwer getan. Bei meiner Bibliothek und der Menge an ungespielten Titeln... Was für ein Luxus-Problem. 

Wollte erst *Guardians of the Galaxy: The Telltale Series* beginnen, aber schon nach wenigen Minuten...Neeeee… Da haben Batman und Co. anfangs doch besser gezogen.

Danach dachte ich mir ein neues *Trackmania* wäre wieder fällig, Rekorde-Jagen macht immer Spaß... Doch bei *Lagoon* komme ich mit der Steuerung gerade überhaupt nicht klar. Ist die echt SO überempfindlich - egal ob Pad oder Tastatur - oder bin ICH nur eingerostet?! 

So versuchte ich es mit *Jotun: Valhalla Edition*... Aber irgendwie ist mir dessen Look viel zu bieder, ja gerade zu langweilig. Also auch damit wieder runter...

Nach vielem Hin und Her hab ich mich dann in meinen anderen Clients umgesehen... Und da fiel mir doch ein dass Ubisoft vor nem Jahr oder so das erste *Watch Dogs* für lau verteilte. Wo ja die neueren *Assassin's Creeds* so gar keine Begeisterung bei mir entfachen können ist es vielleicht gar keine schlechte Idee in eine andere Ubi-Marke reinzuschnuppern... Joah, ich glaube ich bin fündig geworden. 

Das moderne Szenario gefällt und ist mal was anderes als die sonst von mir favorisierten Historien-Settings Marke AC. Optisch sieht es auch trotz seiner 5 Lenze (und hinlänglich bekanntem Downgrade) noch ziemlich gut aus, vor allem nachts, die Soundkulisse klingt klasse (aber VIEL zu leise abgemischt, weshalb ich ausnahmsweise auf die Kopfhörer-Buchse des Fernsehers ausweichen und dort die Lautstärke nochmal manuell hochjagen musste), Chicago ist selbst mit fahrbarem Untersatz unglaublich groß, dicht und stark belebt. Ein gigantisches Open-World-Paradies... In den ersten 2 Spielstunden konnte ich noch gar nicht alles erfassen womit man sich die Zeit jenseits der Main-Story vertreiben kann. Das Hacking-Tool ist ziemlich pfiffig, ich musste laut auflachen als ich zu Fuß unterwegs war und ohne mir was dabei zu denken damit einfach eine Ampelanlage manipuliert hab... Keine 5 Sekunden später gabs dann einen Massenzusammenstoß diverser Fahrzeuge und reichlich wütende Fahrer. 

*Watch Dogs* hat für mich auch leicht entfernte *GTA*-Züge  die besonders beim Autoklau und der Flucht vor den Cops durchscheinen. Kommt cool rüber durch die Stadt oder über den Highway zu jagen, die hartnäckigen Bullen dabei im Nacken...

Mal schauen ob sich die Folge-Spielstunden mit dem positiven Ersteindruck decken werden. Im Moment betrachte ich es als eine gute Alternative zu meinen sonst so geliebten Assassinen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. September 2019)

Ich habe gestern Green Hell abgeschlossen. Eigentlich zum zweiten Mal, denn ich hatte schon das schlechte Ende, weil ich etwas zu schnell mit der Einnahme halluzinogener Drogen war und das Spiel plötzlich endete. 

Ich musste jetzt nach einiger Zeit des Umherirrens im Steam-Forum nachschauen, was ich für das gute Ende brauche. 
War dann ziemlich einleuchtend und ich war einfach nur dämlich gewesen. 



Spoiler



Ich hatte den erforderlichen Frosch getötet und in die Maschine gesteckt, man musste das aber mit einem Lebenden tun.



Ähnlich wie bei The Forest fand ich die Geschichte wirklich gut, zumal sie tatsächlich einen gewissen realistischen Touch hat, der ein ganz interessantes Szenario bietet...wenngleich auch ein etwas erschreckendes. 

Die Lernkurve ist hart gewesen, aber nach einiger Zeit weiß man, worauf man achten muss und wird mutiger. 

Der Geisteszustand meines Charakters war erstaunlicherweise immer recht stabil, weshalb ich ihn zum Ende hin mal ordentlich Menschenfleisch essen ließ und prompt Halluzinationen-Party war. Das hätte ich echt nicht lange ertragen. 

Gutes Spiel, nach 36 Stunde verabschiede ich mich vom Dschungel.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. September 2019)

Nach über einem Jahr Ungeduld ist heute die lasergescannte Grüne Hölle (nein, nicht Green Hell, die Nürburgring Nordschleife) inkl. Nürburgring GP Kurs in *rFactor 2* rausgekommen. Da wird erstmal ordentlich am Rad gedreht, das Ding macht nämlich bisher nen richtig guten Eindruck und ist der aktuellste Scan der Strecke, den es aktuell zu Fahren gibt, auch wenn leider die Umbauarbeiten aus dem letzten Winter nicht mehr übernommen werden könnten, da der Scan schon 2018 gemacht wurde.


----------



## Batze (26. September 2019)

Puh, also ich komme jetzt so langsam zum Ende der Story von Borderlands 3 an. Aber leicht ist was anderes.
Also es ist zum Ende hin typisch Borderlands. Wie schon in BL 2, zum Ende hin ohne zu Cheaten als Solo Spieler fast Unmöglich bei gleichem Level. Und die Waffen/Mods die man findet sind im Großen und Ganzen immer der gleiche Mist. Nichts was einem echt wirklich nach vorne bringt. Das ist teils echt Frustrierend. Na mal sehen ob ich die beiden killen kann? Weiß ja nicht was da noch kommt. Also ich denke ich stehe kurz davor. Bin bei Zurück nach Pandora. Will ja nicht Spoilern für Nachspieler. Und bitte nichts sagen was da noch kommt.
Die Story finde ich Übrigens Super. Viel besser als die von BL 2. Hand Sack oder wie der hieß kann mir mal einen. 

Das gute, ich habe bis jetzt 35 Stunden auf dem Konto, und dafür wurde ich ziemlich, sehr gut Unterhalten. Den Kauf bereue ich keineswegs, und wenn ich die Story durchhabe freue ich mich schon über das Endgame.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. September 2019)

Battlefront 2 mal wieder, den neuen SP-Modus





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2qr46MQTGes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2019)

Gestern eine weitere Session *Watch Dogs*. Die gestrigen 2 1/2 Spielstunden hatten mal wieder den typischen Assassin's Creed-Effekt. Eine Main Story-Mission gespielt, ansonsten einfach frei Schnauze gemacht wonach mir war:
CTos-Türme aktivieren, kleinere Verbrechen verhindern, ein Paar VR-Trips probiert (allerdings wieder davon abgelassen, so Spiele-im-Spiel in dieser Form halten mich nie lange bei der Stange), fremde Sicherheitsnetze hacken... Und ausgesprochen oft den Cops meinen Auspuff zeigen. 
Überhaupt, ich muss sagen dass die Polizei-KI richtig hartnäckig ist und sich wirklich nur mit den Hacking-Tricks abschütteln lässt. Da kann einem der Beamte fast schon leid tun dass er wegen eines Zusammenstoßes mit plötzlich hochgefahrenen Pollern schwerverletzt nach einem Krankenwagen ruft... ^^

Etwas nachteilig ist es allerdings das Aiden Pearce nur begrenztes Parcour-Talent besitzt. Wenn der gerade von nem Fixer angehackt wird und man diesen erfolgreich identifiziert ist es schwierig diesen zu fassen wenn man sich gerade irgendwo auf ner höheren Ebene befindet und nicht wie Altair und Co. lässig wie fix die Gebäude-Fassade runterkraxeln kann. Man verliert viel Zeit wenn es nur einen einzigen sicheren Weg gibt ohne sich dabei den Hals zu brechen, da ist der böse Hacker längst über alle Berge.

Ansonsten gibt es nichts zu meckern. Es steckt die gewohnte Ubi-Formel drin, und mit der konnte ich mich schon immer anfreunden.


----------



## MichaelG (27. September 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Battlefront 2 mal wieder, den neuen SP-Modus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für ein neuer SP ist das denn ? Ist der SP mittlerweile länger ?  Lohnt es sich den SP erneut zu spielen wenn man den damals kurz nach Release gespielt hat ?


----------



## LOX-TT (27. September 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was für ein neuer SP ist das denn ? Ist der SP mittlerweile länger ?  Lohnt es sich den SP erneut zu spielen wenn man den damals kurz nach Release gespielt hat ?



sind Spielen gegen und mit Bots nach der Art der alten Battlefront Spiele, also mit Kommando-Posten einnehmen und so. Bisher gibts allerdings nur die Epoche der Klonkriege dafür (beim Koop genauso) 
aber ich denke/hoffe, dass der galaktische Bürgerkrieg (Rebellen/Imperium) und die Sequel-Ära auch noch diesen Modus bekommen, auf passenden Karten und mit den passenden Helden der Epoche, wie es ja bei den Klonkriegen der Fall ist, dort kann man nicht Boba, Luke oder Rey spielen, weil diese in der Epoche keine Sinn machen (Boba war ein Kind, Luke und Rey noch gar nicht geboren)


----------



## McDrake (27. September 2019)

Grad mal wieder bei *Eurotruck 2* ein paar Fahrten getätigt.
Ziemlich überraschend wird der Eyetracker von Tobii jetzt offiziell unterstützt.
Zuvor musste man über Vjoy Einstellungen vornehmen. Aber das das Progi Probleme macht mit der aktuellen WIN10-VErsion, ging das nicht mehr.

Jetzt gibts bei Eurotrucker eine eigene Einstellungsmöglichkeit für "Eyetracker".
Find das Feature, ähnlich wie bei Elite, einfach praktisch und man kann jetzt endlich beim Abzweigen links und recht schauen ohne eine Taste zu benötigen.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. September 2019)

Ich hatte mich bisher nicht rangetraut aber ein paar Leute haben mich überredet Conan Exiles auszuprobieren. Und meine Güte, das Spiel ist süchtig machend. Die Mischung aus Survival, Action-Adventure und Aufbauspiel haut richtig gut rein.

Ich denke, es wurde auch viel gepatcht und hinzugefügt seit es erschienen ist. Erst heute kam die Nachricht, dass beim nächsten großen, kostenlosen Update tatsächlich noch Mounts eingeführt werden. 

Und die Grafik ist teils unglaublich atmosphärisch, hier mein Charakter im Regen. Habe das Bild auch gleich überall als meinen Avatar eingeführt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und man entdeckt immer wieder unglaubliche Sachen wie hier die "Arena" mit teils ziemlich irren Monstern. Überhaupt sind die wirklich grafisch enorm ansprechend gestaltet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei bin ich mit ca. 20 Stunden jetzt auch noch nicht so weit. Werde allerdings ohnehin wohl bald vom Solo- zum Online-Multiplayer wechseln. Diese nette Bleibe mit einigen Werkbänken innen und außen dem netten Schrein zu bauen hat mich jetzt am "Anfang" aber schon ein paar Stündchen gekostet. Zum Glück kann man nachher viel automatisieren und NPCs einspannen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Klamotten auf dem Screenshot sind übrigens von Gegnern erbeutet. Die sind von den Attributen einfach besser, als das, was ich momentan selbst machen kann. Die Crux bei diesen Klamotten ist, sie verschleißen aber lassen sich im Gegensatz zu selbst erstellten nicht reparieren sondern sind dann halt irgendwann unbrauchbar. Es hat sich also als schlau erwiesen, immer noch einen Satz Ersatzkleidung mitzuschleppen, damit man nicht irgendwann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes nackt dasteht. 

Kleines Ärgernis habe ich aber, die Unreal Engine 4 macht hier bei bestimmten Winkeln Probleme mit der Wasserdarstellung bei NVidia Karten, da erscheint dann so ein Moiré Muster. Das trübt mir, gerade beim Screenshot machen, immer ein wenig die Freude.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. September 2019)

Nach ca. 6 1/2 Spielstunden habe ich jetzt das Horror Adventure *Lorelai* beendet. *Lorelai* ist der dritte und letzter Teil einer Trilogie, die mit den Spielen Downfall und The Cat Lady begonnen hat und ich muss sagen: Lorelai war auf jeden Fall ein würdiger Abschluss. Etwas kürzer, als ich The Cat Lady in Erinnerung habe, aber dafür sehr polished. Technisch und stilistisch hat man meiner Meinung nach den Stil perfektioniert. Die beiden Vorgänger waren grafisch und technisch nicht immer ganz rund, was sicherlich auch an der Engine gelegen hat, die man genutzt hat. Der neue Teil lief mit der Unity Engine (die ich immer wieder verfluche, weil sie scheinbar random Input von allen angeschlossenen USB-Eingabegeräte nimmt), aber hier hat die Engine wirklich gut funktioniert (sofern ich meine ganzen USB-Eingabegeräte abgeschaltet habe). Der Soundtrack, der Grafikstil, die Soundkulisse, die ganze Inszenierung und der Mix aus 2d- und 3d-Elemente wirkte einfach unglaublich stimmig.

Storytechnisch will ich nichts spoilern. Das Setting ist eine Mischung aus Horror wo man zwischen Realität und einer Parallelwelt wechselt, die ein wenig an Silent Hill erinnert. Und wie ich schon schrieb: Für mich ist das Spiel ein würdiger, runder Abschluss für die Reihe. Klar werden nicht alle Fragen 100%ig geklärt, das würde ich mir von einem Fantasy/Horrorspiel aber auch nicht wünschen. Ob es verschiedene Enden gibt, kann ich nicht sagen, für mich hab ich aber das Gefühl, ich hätte ein ziemlich optimales Ende erreicht, wobei es zwischendurch schon einige recht schwierige Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten gab.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. September 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nach ca. 6 1/2 Spielstunden habe ich jetzt das Horror Adventure *Lorelai* beendet. *Lorelai* ist der dritte und letzter Teil einer Trilogie, die mit den Spielen Downfall und The Cat Lady begonnen hat und ich muss sagen: Lorelai war auf jeden Fall ein würdiger Abschluss. Etwas kürzer, als ich The Cat Lady in Erinnerung habe, aber dafür sehr polished. Technisch und stilistisch hat man meiner Meinung nach den Stil perfektioniert. Die beiden Vorgänger waren grafisch und technisch nicht immer ganz rund, was sicherlich auch an der Engine gelegen hat, die man genutzt hat. Der neue Teil lief mit der Unity Engine (die ich immer wieder verfluche, weil sie scheinbar random Input von allen angeschlossenen USB-Eingabegeräte nimmt), aber hier hat die Engine wirklich gut funktioniert (sofern ich meine ganzen USB-Eingabegeräte abgeschaltet habe). Der Soundtrack, der Grafikstil, die Soundkulisse, die ganze Inszenierung und der Mix aus 2d- und 3d-Elemente wirkte einfach unglaublich stimmig.
> 
> Storytechnisch will ich nichts spoilern. Das Setting ist eine Mischung aus Horror wo man zwischen Realität und einer Parallelwelt wechselt, die ein wenig an Silent Hill erinnert. Und wie ich schon schrieb: Für mich ist das Spiel ein würdiger, runder Abschluss für die Reihe. Klar werden nicht alle Fragen 100%ig geklärt, das würde ich mir von einem Fantasy/Horrorspiel aber auch nicht wünschen. Ob es verschiedene Enden gibt, kann ich nicht sagen, für mich hab ich aber das Gefühl, ich hätte ein ziemlich optimales Ende erreicht, wobei es zwischendurch schon einige recht schwierige Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten gab.


Oh, doch so kurz... Also vom Umfang auch genau zwischen Downfall und Cat Lady... Hat Letzteres eigentlich auch hier wieder nen Cameo-Auftritt?


----------



## Neawoulf (29. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh, doch so kurz... Also vom Umfang auch genau zwischen Downfall und Cat Lady... Hat Letzteres eigentlich auch hier wieder nen Cameo-Auftritt?



Auf jeden Fall kürzer als The Cat Lady, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe. Bei Downfall bin ich mir nicht sicher, könnte ungefähr gleich sein, evtl. ein kleines bisschen länger. Und ja, Susan hatte auch wieder einen kleinen Auftritt inkl. der originalen Synchronstimme.


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2019)

Die Beta von Ghost Recon Breaking Point. Das Spiel macht vieles besser als Wildlands. Keine sinnlos einen begleitenden KI-Idioten z.B. Wer aber die Menüführung und Architektur verbrochen hat gehört kielgeholt.

Das Spiel nimmt auch Anleihen von The Division (Aufrüstung). Aber kein Bulletsponge. Dazu gibt es RPG-artige Funktionen.

Und die Übernahme feindlicher Stellungen für wertvolle Module ist teils richtig haarig.

Aber Helis lassen sich gefühlt deutlich besser als in Wildlands.

Das Spiel wird wohl doch ein zeitnaher Kauf für mich.

Übrigens die Helis in Wildlands lassen sich im Gegensatz zu früher deutlich besser fliegen. Geht doch.


----------



## golani79 (29. September 2019)

Dragon Quest XI Definitive Edition

War schon lange nicht mehr so angetan von einem Spiel - echt schön gemacht.

Finde es sehr gut gelungen - beste Unterhaltung von der ersten Minute an 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## YumikoJun (30. September 2019)

Momentan spiele ich relativ viel Pumpkin Days. Das ist noch in der Beta, aber die Community ist bereits sehr aktiv und es wird auch schon an einer Wiki gearbeitet.

Hat was von Stardew Valley nur in 3D.

 Also sprich: faaaaaaaaarmen


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Oktober 2019)

*Code Vein*...eigentlich.

Das Spiel bei Steam gekauft. Runtergeladen. Und einige Stunden gespielt. Macht echt Laune, kommt nur vom Leveldesign her keinesfalls an das Vorbild Dark Souls heran. Trotzdem würde ich es gern weiter empfehlen...

...aber! Nachdem ich das Spiel dann mal beendet habe, um mich anderen Sachen zu widmen, startete es beim zweiten Mal...nur um dann ohne jede Rückmeldung back to desktop zu gehen. Das Spiel kommt so nichtmal ins Hauptmenü. Das passiert nun dauernd. Starte ich den PC neu, geht es manchmal. Manchmal aber eben auch nicht. 

Also...Rückerstattung beantragt und hoffen, dass da mal ne Lösung in Form von Patches oder so kommt.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Oktober 2019)

Neben Ghost Recon: Breakpoint wieder Jurassic World: Evolution, hol dort gerade noch 4 Sterne auf ein paar Inseln, damit ich diese im Sandbox wählen kann. Bis auf die Tacano-Karte von Dr Wu, hab ich jetzt alles und kann mit Außnahme der 3 Wu-Hybriden (Ankylodokus, Stegoceratops und Spinoraptor) auch auf alle Dinos auf allen anderen Maps im neuen Sandbox-Modus zurückgreifen.


----------



## Zybba (3. Oktober 2019)

Warsaw.
Ein Darkest Dungeon Klon im WW2.
Ist ganz ok bisher.
Allerdings kommt es nicht an Darkest Dungeon heran.

Mehr dazu im nächsten Podcast.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2019)

*Watch Dogs*

Mittlerweile alle ctOS-Türme freigeschaltet, was mitunter gar nicht so einfach war. Je höher diese liegen desto verzwickter kann es sein diese direkt zu erreichen, und damit meine ich nicht das Freihacken der verschlossenen Türen. 
Habe aber Story-Kapitel 1 immer noch nicht ganz fertig. Daran sieht man wohl ganz gut dass ich mir SEHR viel Zeit lasse. ^^

Chicago genieße ich am liebsten in der Nacht, denn da sieht es einfach fantastisch aus. Vor allem bei starkem Regen oder Gewitter kann die Engine ihre Muskeln spielen lassen.
Schön auch dass Aiden kein Nichtschwimmer ist, das habe ich bei einem unfreiwilligen Sturz des Wagens im Fluß überrascht festgestellt. Ubisoft hat sich glücklicherweise nicht zuviel von GTA abgeguckt, für Tommy Vercetti und Co. war das Nass ausnahmslos tödlich.


----------



## Martin8411 (5. Oktober 2019)

Aktuell eigentlich nur PUBG, wenn es mir mal echt langweilig ist dann auch CSGO.. zu anderen Spielen komme ich gerade eigentlich echt nicht oder habe auch keine große Motivation da anzufangen. Einfach 1-2 Stunden mal daddeln und dann wars das


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Oktober 2019)

Zur Zeit das neue Zelda: Link‘s Awakening, das wirklich wunderbar ist und dann werde ich Breath of the Wild noch einmal beginnen, da ich dort den Faden nach längerer Pause verloren habe. 

Und dann werde ich die letzten Quests in AC Odyssey beenden, sowie en letzten DLC und habe nun dank des Konzerts gestern total Lust darauf, die ganze Reihe nochmal zu spielen. [emoji23] 
Oder zumindest mal Syndicate und Unity beenden...muss ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder von vorne beginnen. Toll.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Oktober 2019)

Hab mir *Code Vein* nun für die PS4 geholt. Bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt ist das Spiel ja echt gut. Das Kampfsystem macht Laune und die Geschichte ist, aller Klischee-Charaktere zum Trotz, wirklich interessant. Die Bosse sind auch richtig schick und haben es drauf. Charakterdesign ist..."üppig", insbesondere das der weiblichen Figuren.  

Allerdings finde ich, dass es an etlichen Stellen besser hätte sein können. Allen voran diese stumpfsinnigen Stellen, an denen das Spiel dem Spieler Gegnerwellen entgegen wirft. Aktuell bin ich an einem Punkt des Spiels, an dem sowas keinen Spaß mehr macht. Nicht nur, dass besagter Abschnitt gänzlich ohne Orientierungspunkte daher kommt, weil alles gleich aussieht (Boden, Wände...alles die gleiche grauweiße Textur) und unnötig verschachtelt ist...nein, da wirft einem das Spiel in eben diesem Abschnitt an mehreren Punkten eine Welle nach der anderen entgegen und ausnahmslos alle bestehen aus Gegnern, die einzeln schon ne Nummer für sich sind. Und man kann nicht mal abhauen, weil die einen permanent verfolgen. 

Das das ist ganz simpel schlechtes Spieldesign und in dem Fall auch ganz einfach unfair. 

Das Game will n gutes Soulslike sein und ist es in vielen Punkten auch. Aber an einigen entscheidenden Aspekten versagt es katastrophal.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen zusammen mit meiner Frau *World of Warcraft* wieder angefangen. Nicht Classic sondern das normale, wobei wir nach den knapp zehn Jahren Abstinenz jetzt auf neuem Realm ganz von vorne wieder anfangen. 

Heute Abend haben wir dann Level 21 erreicht, reiten gelernt, diverse Handwerksberufe gelernt und geskillt, das erste Mal einen Haustierkampf bestritten (kannten das Feature ja noch nicht) und, und und. Wir wollten gerne Horde spielen, hatten damals mit Horde als Untote begonnen aber dann noch vor Burning Crusade auf Allianz gewechselt. Und Blutelfen kannten wir halt noch nicht, weswegen es letztlich die wurden. Wir hatten kurz Untote wieder probiert aber das war dann erstaunlich langweilig, wohl weil das unser Einstieg damals war, war das wohl prägend und es kam uns alles noch zu bekannt vor. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Grafik angeht, ja, sie ist stellenweise schon ein wenig aufpoliert, gerade die Effekte, aber wenn man beginnt zu zocken erleidet man doch immer erst mal einen Augenkrebs Anfall. Das war aber auch schon 2006 so... Es dauert dann immer ein paar Minuten, bis man sich dran gewöhnt hat. Die Atmosphäre rettet dann wieder vieles:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird jetzt darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich mit zwei sehr langen Onlinespielen sehr ausgelastet bin. Sprich, abends und am Wochenende wird es meist WoW werden, wenn meine Frau dann mal keine Lust hat oder was anderes machen möchte dann Conan Exiles, das ich ja auch mit ein paar Leuten begonnen habe. Leider, so fürchte ich, werden da normale andere Spiele arg für zurückstecken müssen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen zusammen mit meiner Frau *World of Warcraft* wieder angefangen. Nicht Classic sondern das normale, wobei wir nach den knapp zehn Jahren Abstinenz jetzt auf neuem Realm ganz von vorne wieder anfangen.
> 
> Heute Abend haben wir dann Level 21 erreicht, reiten gelernt, diverse Handwerksberufe gelernt und geskillt, das erste Mal einen Haustierkampf bestritten (kannten das Feature ja noch nicht) und, und und. Wir wollten gerne Horde spielen, hatten damals mit Horde als Untote begonnen aber dann noch vor Burning Crusade auf Allianz gewechselt. Und Blutelfen kannten wir halt noch nicht, weswegen es letztlich die wurden. Wir hatten kurz Untote wieder probiert aber das war dann erstaunlich langweilig, wohl weil das unser Einstieg damals war, war das wohl prägend und es kam uns alles noch zu bekannt vor.
> 
> ...


In den "alten" Gebieten wirst du nicht viel von den grafischen Verbesserungen mitbekommen. 

Die verheerten Inseln (Legion) und die aktuellen Gebiete sehen allerdings schon echt schick aus, auch wenn's technisch nach wie vor natürlich nicht top ist. Aber der Augenkrebs bleibt wenigstens aus.


----------



## McDrake (9. Oktober 2019)

*Saboteur* zu Ende *sniff*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt ein tolles Spiel.
Die Charaktere sind mir extrem ans Herz gewachsen, was sicherlich auch der tollen Deutschen Vertonung zu verdanken ist.
Trotz beschränkter Technik, oder eben darum, ist Paris sehr gut gelungen.
Wahrscheinlich wurde da wirklich noch jedes Haus per Hand platziert und kein Algorithmus, der das selbständig erledigt hat.
Im Spiel wusste ich praktisch jederzeit, wo auf der Karte ich mich befand, einfach anhand der Architektur. In meinen Augen eine grossartige Designleistung

Aber auch die Geschichte mit ihren Wendungen und abwechslungsreichen Missionen... ein klasse Titel (natürlich nur Subjektiv).
Der Soundtrack ist ebenfalls hörenswert.
Sean meint zum Schluss:"Ich fange gerade erst an".
Leider gings danach nicht mehr weiter
Immerhin kann man nach dem Abspann weiter spielen um noch mehr Punkte zu Sammeln.
Aber die Story ist schon ein sehr tragendes Element des Games.

Tschüss Jean Devlin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2019)

Nach knapp 10 Stunden in Paris mit Assassin’s Creed Unity stelle ich Folgendes fest:

Arno ist ein charmanter Hauptcharakter und ich wünschte, man hätte ihm in den Nebenmissionen etwas Text gegeben, z.B. bei den Kriminalfällen, die bislang ganz vergnüglich sind. 
Paris ist, wie bei Ubis Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet zu erwarten war, wunderbar nachgestellt und das Erkunden macht Spaß. 

Technisch ist der Titel weiterhin eher unsauber. Texturen (gerade bei der Bevölkerung) ploppen immer noch so auf, wie bei meinem ersten Versuch vor einigen Jahren. Bei Zwischensequenzen in Innenräumen sind teilweise weiße Texturfehler zu sehen, die manchmal etwas ablenken. 
Aufzüge sind gefährlich, denn ab und zu fällt Arno durch die Welt, wenn er oben ankommt und ich muss ihn per Schnellreise retten. 
Und die Einbindung der Companion-App und des Coop-Gedöns stört mich mitunter und ich würde es gerne dezidiert ausblenden. 
Ich kenne meinen Benutzernamen und will den gar nicht immer sehen, aber wenn ich ihn ausblende, ist die HP-Anzeige auch gleich weg und die brauche ich dann zwischendurch doch. 

Mit dem Deckungssystem verhake ich mich gerne mal und nutze es daher nicht so häufig. Das Verstecken in der Menge kommt mir da eher entgegen und es entspricht auch  mehr dem von mir weiterhin präferierten System der neuen Ableger, in denen ich hauptsächlich schleichend unterwegs war. 

Ich bleibe aber dran. 

Danach kommt Syndicate. Ich glaube, das liegt mir mehr. 

Und dann werde ich die beschämendsten „Pile of Shame“-Titel angehen, die auf meiner Liste sind. Horizon Zero Dawn beenden (das werde ich auch nicht neu beginnen), Uncharted 4 beenden (das werde ich neu beginnen) und dann noch irgendwie Zelda BotW unterbringen. Oder auch nicht, weil dann RDR2 auf dem PC kommt. 

Ich brauche mehr Urlaub.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2019)

... auch wenn meine spärliche Freizeit in WoW versinkt, was in der Classic-Version echt unfassbar gut ist, freue ich mich auf RDR2. Ansonsten drehe ich ab und zu ein paar Runden in Forza 4, wobei ich hier und da ein Showrennen fahre zwischen einem Ariel Atom und einer Flying Scotsman ... mein Sohn ist ein kleiner Dampflok-Fanboy und schaut dem Rennen mehr als nur fasziniert zu.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2019)

nach vielen jahren des zögerns hab ich jetzt mal mit *the last of us remastered* begonnen.
zu meiner eigenen überraschung wird das spiel bislang dem hype durchaus gerecht. was die atmosphäre anbetrifft, hab ich wohl selten was gelungeneres gesehen und gespielt! großartig!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nach knapp 10 Stunden in Paris mit Assassin’s Creed Unity stelle ich Folgendes fest:
> 
> Arno ist ein charmanter Hauptcharakter und ich wünschte, man hätte ihm in den Nebenmissionen etwas Text gegeben, z.B. bei den Kriminalfällen, die bislang ganz vergnüglich sind.
> Paris ist, wie bei Ubis Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet zu erwarten war, wunderbar nachgestellt und das Erkunden macht Spaß.
> ...


Mich überrascht es immer wieder dass Unity bei einigen Probleme bereitet. Ich habs vor 2 Jahren auf ner GTX1070 gespielt, hatte Null der geschilderten Probleme. Jüngst nochmal probegespielt, diesmal mit meiner 1080er, und wieder alles sauber wie geschmeidig. Ich frag mich wo bei dir die Fehler herkommen. [emoji55]


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mich überrascht es immer wieder dass Unity bei einigen Probleme bereitet. Ich habs vor 2 Jahren auf ner GTX1070 gespielt, hatte Null der geschilderten Probleme. Jüngst nochmal probegespielt, diesmal mit meiner 1080er, und wieder alles sauber wie geschmeidig. Ich frag mich wo bei dir die Fehler herkommen. [emoji55]



Ich mich auch. Zumal ich selten Probleme mit bugs habe und die Fehler teilweise ja auch schon auf der Konsole hatte. 

Aber hattest du diese aufploppenden Texturen bei Passanten nicht?! Ich habe das Spiel auf drei Systemen gespielt und das hat mich immer gestört.


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. Oktober 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mich überrascht es immer wieder dass Unity bei einigen Probleme bereitet. Ich habs vor 2 Jahren auf ner GTX1070 gespielt, hatte Null der geschilderten Probleme. Jüngst nochmal probegespielt, diesmal mit meiner 1080er, und wieder alles sauber wie geschmeidig. Ich frag mich wo bei dir die Fehler herkommen. [emoji55]



Bitte schick mal deinen PC. Wir hatten die Diskussion ja schon vor ein paar Jahren mal, bei mir sieht Unity auch immer so aus wie bei Nyx.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte schon an mir gezweifelt. 

Ich weiß noch, dass ich damals dachte, das läge an der schwachen Leistung der Playstation, weil ja doch viel los war auf den Pariser Straßen. 
Auf dem PC war es dann genauso, was mich da ja auch u.a. dazu brachte, das Spiel abzubrechen. 

Jetzt habe ich einen i7 und eine 2080 und es ist immer noch so auffällig. 
Das ist einfach so bei dem Titel.


----------



## MrFob (10. Oktober 2019)

Also ich habe Unity ja auch erst im Juli durchgespielt (auf einem i7 4790k, 16GB DDR3 RAM und RTX2070, OS ist Win10, installiert wars auf einer SSD) und mir ging's wie sauerlandboy. Ich hatte in zig Spielstunden (bestimmt ueber 60) keine Probleme. Merkwuerdig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2019)

Hier mal Beispiele:


https://youtu.be/SaYOhrlSvu4

https://youtu.be/FmrrVvF3fYM

https://youtu.be/NpeVdkmWgGs

Teilweise wechselt bei Passanten die komplette Kleidung, manchmal nur Socken etc. 

Das macht das Bild für mich recht unruhig. 

In einem Kommentar steht auch, dass es bei jemandem mit einer 2080ti und einem i9 auftritt. Das scheint halt manche hart zu treffen. 

Das ändert jetzt nichts daran, dass mir der Titel ansonsten gefällt und ich ihn nun beenden werde, aber ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass ich nach all der Zeit dieses Problem nicht mehr gehabt hätte. 
Die anderen kleinen Fehler stören mich nicht so.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte Unity nach den Fixes aber noch auf meinem alten Rechner gespielt, Core i5 3570k, 16GB DDR3 RAM und Radeon R9 380 und dort lief es einwandfrei. Mit meinem aktuellen PC habe ich es noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich will auch ein Unity ohne Aufplopptexturen. 

Als Trost bestelle ich mir jetzt RDR 2 vor und suche mir die zwei dazu geschenkten Titel aus. ;-D


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bitte schick mal deinen PC. Wir hatten die Diskussion ja schon vor ein paar Jahren mal, bei mir sieht Unity auch immer so aus wie bei Nyx.


He, he... Hättest du gerne. Nope, der bleibt schön hier.

Wobei: Die 1070 war nicht im selben Rechner wie meine jetzige 1080 (damals mit einem i5 6700k, heute ein i7 7700k) , und trotzdem hab ich auf zwei verschiedenen Systeme keinerlei  Ärgernisse mit Unity hinnehmen müssen. Abgesehen von so nem komischen Physik-Bug der die Leichen erledigter Gegner gerne mal rumzappeln ließ (was oftmals urkomisch aussah). Aber reine Grafik-Fehler... Nicht ein einziges Mal. *schulterzuck*


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2019)

Dafür hab ich deinen doofen Physik-Bug nicht. So!


----------



## McDrake (11. Oktober 2019)

Und wieder ein Oldie:
*The Bureau: XCOM Declassified*
Schon paar mal gestartet in den letzten Jahren, aber nie länger als 2 Stunden gespielt.
Jetzt sinds immerhin schon ein paar mehr.
Nettes Setting und die Grafik ist noch immer in Ordnung und vom Gameplay her mal was anderes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Teil ist aber auch nicht ganz einfach, was wohl der Grund war, warum ichs zuvor nicht sehr lange gespielt habe. Darum jetzt im zweit leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad.
Aber auch hier muss man mit der Munition haushalten und taktisch geschickt Position beziehen.

Zwischen den Missionen darf man auch die ganze Anlage ein wenig erforschen und erhält so neue Informationen.
Alles sehr stimmig. 
I Like


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Oldie:
> *The Bureau: XCOM Declassified*
> Schon paar mal gestartet in den letzten Jahren, aber nie länger als 2 Stunden gespielt.
> Jetzt sinds immerhin schon ein paar mehr.
> ...


Ist ganz nett, aber die Kommando-Steuerung ist total für nen Anus - konsolig eben -, zumal man weiterem Spielfortschritt häufiger damit beschäftigt ist seine Squad-Begleiter ständig wiederzubeleben. Das ging mir besonders im Finale richtig auf die Nüsse, hab das Ende deswegen auch nie packen können wegen meiner total unfähigen Agents. ^^

Rundenstrategie steht dem Franchise unbestreitbar besser.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Oktober 2019)

Jo, die letzte Mission in XCOM war assig schwer - da habe ich bestimmt 15 Versuche gebraucht.

Bei mir läuft heute *Gears 5*.
Richtig fettes Teil, einfach ein klasse Third-Person-Shooter. Gefällt mir auch besser als Teil 4, die Tower-Defense-Einlagen haben sie rausgenommen und man kämpft seltener gegen Roboter.
Die größeren Gebiete in Schneewelt und Wüste haben mir gut gefallen, da kann man ein bisschen erkunden. Die Drohne mit Upgrades zu verbessern, macht Spaß und die Story ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Oktober 2019)

*Watch Dogs*
Gefühlt bestimmt schon 25 - 30 Stunden damit verbracht (genaue Spielzeit misst Uplay nicht mit, diese Funktion läuft wohl immer nur bei ganz jungen Titeln - und auch dort wohl nicht ewig). Kapitel 2 fast vorm Ende. Zuletzt hab ich mir viel Zeit genommen und ein Gang-Versteck nach dem anderen abgeklappert. Diesen Nebenaufträgen setzen den Schleich-Aspekt stark in den Vordergrund, und das ist absolut mein Ding. Zusammen mit dem Deckungssystem macht das richtig Fun, da kommen die besten Zutaten aus "Splinter Cell" und "AC Unity" zum Tragen.

Ansonsten wird viel durch Chicago gerast - wobei ich es ein wenig schade finde dass die Bullen nicht in Aktion treten wenn ich mich auf der Straße wie die letzte Wildsau verhalte - und ab und an eine Kampagnen-Mission gestartet. Weiterhin läuft das Spiel ziemlich fehlerfrei, nur selten muss ich mich mit nem Soundbug ärgern der jede Alarmanlage von geklauten Fahrzeugen aufheulen lässt obwohl ich die nötigen Skills zur Abschaltung eben dieser längst hab. Da hilft oft nur ein kompletter Neustart.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Oktober 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mich überrascht es immer wieder dass Unity bei einigen Probleme bereitet. Ich habs vor 2 Jahren auf ner GTX1070 gespielt, hatte Null der geschilderten Probleme. Jüngst nochmal probegespielt, diesmal mit meiner 1080er, und wieder alles sauber wie geschmeidig. Ich frag mich wo bei dir die Fehler herkommen. [emoji55]





PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bitte schick mal deinen PC. Wir hatten die Diskussion ja schon vor ein paar Jahren mal, bei mir sieht Unity auch immer so aus wie bei Nyx.



Ich hatte mir Unity n halbes Jahr nach Release zugelegt und konnte es schon da problemlos spielen. Keine Texturprobleme, keine gröberen Bugs oder Performanceprobleme. Völlig rund liefs zwar sicher nicht, aber solche wie hier geschilderten Probleme hatte ich nicht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Oktober 2019)

Assassin’s Creed Syndicate 

Irgendwann mal angefangen, nach der schweren Enttäuschung des Vorgängers, aber dann aus zeitlichen Gründen den Faden verloren und auf Eis gelegt. 
Jetzt macht es mir wieder richtig Spaß. Ich mag London und die Epoche so gerne und auch die Zwillinge. Es hat diese gewisse Stimmung, die ich an Titeln / Filmen, die in England spielen, gut finde. 

Sei es das Design der Roben (ich war u.a. schwer beeindruckt vom Evie-Cosplay auf dem AC-Konzert), die Auswahl der Waffen (Stockdegen!), die knackige und tadellose Grafik, die historischen Charaktere, Synchro, Atmosphäre, die Kriminalfälle...das Setting von Syndicate liegt mir einfach. 

Gut, dass das Konzert da nochmal Motivation geweckt hat.


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2019)

*The Bureau: XCOM Declassified* zu Ende gespielt.

Hatte ja "Panik" vordem letzten Kampf, weis hier so haarig beschrieben wurde.
Da ich auf bei zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt habe, wars jetzt nicht sooo ein K(r)ampf.
Beim zweiten Mal hats geklappt.

Das Spiel kann man aber auch früher beenden, bzw den Abspann anschauen, wenn man sich anders Entscheidet
Hat man dann aber etwa 1:30 Stunden weniger Spielzeit und man verpasst ein paar Levels 

Ich fand die Liebe zum Detailreichtum der Levels gut.  Die waren dafür ziemlich schlauchartig. 
Aber ist auch wiedermal schön, kein Open-World-Setting vor sich zu haben.
Die Missionen, in denen man Teams schicken konnten, waren aber doch recht sinnlos und irgendwie war jener Part überhaupt nicht durchdacht.
Kam mir zumindest so vor. Das meiste Zeug fand man ja auch in den normalen Missionen, welche man selber spielte.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Oktober 2019)

Aktuell Ghost Recon Breaking Point. Am Spielspaß hat sich im Vergleich zur Beta aus meiner Sicht 0 geändert. Die Beta war für mich der 100% ausschlaggebende Kaufgrund für das Spiel. Vorher hatte ich starke Bedenken bezüglich einer zu starken Koop-Ausrichtung. Dachte es wird noch mehr auf Koop fixiert sein wie es bereits bei Wildlands der Fall gewesen ist. Aber es ist nicht der Fall. Im Gegenteil. Ohne die Teamkameraden hat man ein viel besseres SP-Gaminggefühl. Einziger Nachteil ist halt, daß man in der Basis haufenweise Spieler herumrennen hat, obwohl man so ziemlich der einzige Überlebende sein soll. Das stört etwas die Immersion. Geht aber vielleicht wegen dem KOOP-Gedanken nicht anders.

Den Ingame-Shop brauche ich nicht. Der fällt auch gar nicht auf. Wer unbedingt und sofort mit einem Schlag alle Diopter oder alle Blaupausen haben will und die sich nicht selbst im Spiel suchen kann sein Geld natürlich gern dafür ausgeben. Aber das ist nicht Sinn und Zweck des Spieles. Sinn und Zweck sind das Grinding danach. Und man bekommt permanent im Spiel eine neue Banane vor die Nase gehalten. Da braucht man sich keine Sorgen zu machen, daß es eintönig wird. Das ist aber genauso unnötig wie der Kauf von irgendwelchen optischen Gimmicks oder XP-Boosts. Man kommt im Spiel auch perfekt ohne Geld auszugeben klar. Man bekommt auch z.B. die Waffe XY die einem gefällt und liegt mit Sicherheit später im weiteren Spielverlauf nochmal wieder (mehrfach, das in in höherer Qualitätsstufe, für höheren Lvl.) Und die Zahl der Schusswaffentypen ist auch schon extrem hoch. Man braucht also nicht mit Stufe 30 mit einem Stufe 7-Gewehr herumrennen was einem ansonsten sehr gefällt weil man Angst hat, das nicht mehr für seine hohe Stufe zu bekommen. Dann bekommt man das Teil irgendwann später nochmal für Stufe 30 und in lila statt grün.

Das Spiel macht wie gesagt richtiggehend Spaß und sogar süchtig (jeden Tag bis nachts). Bugs treten zwar ab und zu auf, halten sich aber in Grenzen (z.B. bei einem Fraktionsauftrag wo ich einen Sender manipulieren sollte hatte sich der letzte Gegner im Kreis permanent vor mir gedreht. Wie als steht der unter Drogen. Den hab ich dann mit einem Headshot "erlöst". Dann bin ich bei dem Punkt wo man die Drohnen beseitigen soll und dem Geräusch nachgehen 1 x halb im Berg versunken. Das waren in den bisher 12 Stunden und ca. 11 % Fortschritt die einzigen beiden Bugs die mir aufgefallen sind.

Ich habe übrigens gestern bei der Mission "Kritische Masse" dann doch endlich den Zugang zum unterirdischen Herrenzimmer gefunden (man sollte halt nicht total müde nachts um fast 1 Uhr danach suchen).  

Das Spiel macht richtig süchtig und man findet permanent neue Ausrüstung die man entwender zerlegen kann oder wo man sich besser ausrüsten kann. Das löst bei mir einen ähnlichen Suchtfaktor (Suche nach neuer Ausrüstung, besseren Waffen, besseren Schutzwesten, dazu das Hinarbeiten auf den nächsten Level auf die nächsten Talentpunkte die man dann investieren kann usw.) aus wie The Division oder Borderlands. Es macht auch Spaß, seine Waffen upzugraden (das ganze kann man über 3 Stufen machen). Ich bin bei meinem Snipergewehr aktuell auf vollausgebauter Stufe 2. Die Option eines Ausbaus von Stufe 3 muß ich im Talentbaum erst noch freischalten. Es gibt erst einmal 4 Qualitätsstufen der Waffen (nach Ranking sortiert ab ohne Streifen, 1 grüner Streifen, 2 blaue bis hin zu 3 lilafarbenen). Diese Waffen (egal welcher Qualitätsstufe) kann man über 3 Stufen noch ausbauen/upgraden und verbessern.

Es macht auch Spaß die Truhen zu öffnen, Blaupausen, Waffen und Waffenteile einzusammeln. im Biwak sich dann auf den nächsten Kampf vorzubereiten (da gibts verschiedene Optionen wo man zeitbegrenzte Bonis (Laufzeit 1 h) aktivieren kann. Z.B. Waffenprüfung gibt bessere Schußpräzision, Essen bringt mehr Widerstand usw. Dann kann man im Biwak auch Dinge herstellen (Utensilien wie Sprengstoffe, Minen aber auch Nahrungsrationen oder Sanispritzen u.a. Dafür sammelt man in der Natur die Vorräte ein (Pflanzen usw.) Das erinnert ebenso wie Teile vom Talentbaum wieder an Farcry. Andere Elemente wie die Waffenaufrüstung, Waffenstufen und -verbesserungen an The Division.

An Ingame-Credits wird man wie gesagt zugeschüttet. Ich hab jetzt schon über 30.000 von denen daliegen. Das langt mir bisher vollauf. Schaue ab und zu mal beim Händler rein. Aber eigentlich findet sich alles notwendige auch ohne Händlerbesuch beim Abklappern der getöteten Gegner oder der herumstehenden Kisten bzw. Infos (durch herumliegende Dokumente oder von Personen). Da bekommt man Tips zu Fundorten von neuer Ausrüstung/Waffen oder der Standort von neuen Biwaks u.a. Ähnlich schon wie bei Wildlands.

Die Story ist zwar nicht oscarverdächtig aber auch nicht wirklich schlecht. Und es macht auch Spaß, den Leuten zu helfen.

Ich habe auch schon die ersten lilafarbenen Ausstattungsstücke (Highend) angelegt. Auch die Charakteraufwertung macht richtiggehend Spaß. Als aktuelle Ausrichtung bei meinem Charakter habe ich den Sniper gewählt. Durch die anderen Klassen und deren andere Fähigkeiten ist auch ein imho hoher Wiederspielwert gegeben. Und die Spieldauer dürfte so schon ziemlich hoch ausfallen. Ich rechne beim ersten Durchgang mit mindestens 60-70 h ohne Addons wenn ich die ganzen Sidequests mitmache. Und ohne einmal den PvP-Modus zu testen. Wenn die Addons kommen erst Recht. Dann könnten am Ende durchaus 100 h Spieldauer herauskommen.

Ich kann mich bisher über das Spiel nicht wirklich ernsthaft beschweren. Gut einiges ist auch verbesserungswürdig (perfekt ist das Spiel sicher nicht), aber der Grundstock paßt und das Spiel ist alles andere als Kernschrott wie einige es behaupten. Momentan bleibe ich bei meiner Wertung von 7/10. Wenn dann die Bugs gefixt sind und etwas Feinschliff da ist (steuerungsseitig) ist durchaus auch eine 8/10 drin.

Wie man das Spiel ohne Begründung einfach so verreißen kann begreife ich nicht. Sicher, es gibt persönliche Präferenzen. Aber ein Verreißen ohne jegliche nachvollziehbare Begründung (als Begründung zählt aber für meine Begriffe nicht der Ingame-Shop, weil der absolut obsolet ist und man den getrost ignorieren kann) ist in meinen Augen einfach nur sinnfreies Bashing.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2019)

*Watch Dogs*

Beim Einsehen einiger ctOS-Überwachungsvideos hatte ich gestern einen kurzen, aber sehr erheiternden Moment. Ein Video zeigt einen Vater der seinem Sohn beim Videospielen über die Schulter schaut. Ungefährer Dialog:
Vater:"Wieso spricht er noch mit dem Typen?"
Sohn:"Das ist sowas wie ne letzte Beichte oder so."
Vater:"Verstehe ich nicht, er hat ihn doch gerade ermordet."
Sohn:"Er ist ein Assassine, Dad."
Vater:"Total bescheuert. Das macht doch alles keinen Sinn."
Sohn:"Dad, sei still, du zerstörst den Moment.".


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2019)

AC-Easteregg.  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Oktober 2019)

Gab es nicht in einem AC auch einen Hinweis auf Aiden? Komme gerade nicht mehr drauf.


----------



## MrFob (18. Oktober 2019)

Also gestern Abend waere ich fast ausgerastet.

Spiele im Moment wieder AC: Syndicate weiter (das letzte AC, das ich noch nicht durch habe) und hab erstmal den ganzen Seitenkram erledigt, collectables gesammelt und London befreit. In der Hauptstory bin ich fast noch gar nicht vorangekommen und bin noch am Anfang von Sequenz 4, habe aber wegen dem ganzen anderen Zeug schon ueber 30 Stunden auf der Uhr in dem Spiel.

So, dann wollte ich, bevor ich dann endlich die Hauptstory angehe, noch die "the last maharajah" DLC Missionen machen (hab die GOTY/Gold Version). Die sind aber leider total verbuggt. Ich musste fast in jeder Mission neu laden weil irgendwelche Trigger nicht funktioniert haben oder sonst was geglitcht ist. Bei einer Situation steckte ich beim Laden eines Checkpoints dann in einem unendlichen loading loop fest, wo das Spiel ewig laed, dann direkt desnchronisiert und wieder laed. Du kommst noch nicht mal ins Menue sondern musst das spiel per Task manager beenden.
Neu starten hat nichts gebracht.
Lokalen Spielstand loeschen und neu aus der Clud laden hat nichts gebracht.
Spieledateine verfizieren hat nichts gebracht.
Nach einem Blick in die Ubi Foren wrde klar, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, dem sowas ind em Spiel schon passiert ist. Aber keine der vorgeschlagenen Workarounds funktionierten fuer mich. Irgendwann war ich ziemlich sicher, dass mein save und mein gesamter Spielefortschritt weg war. 

Hab dann einen sehr obskuren Forenpost irgendwo gefunden, wo einer meinte, dass, wenn man das Spiel genau zu dem Zeitpunkt minimiert, wenn der Ladebildschirm schwarz wird und ins Spiel wechseln soll und dann wieder maximiert, dass man irgendwie so das Spiel dazu bringen kann die Mission neu zu starten und den Ladezyklus zu unterbrechen. Hab ungefaehr 20 Versuche gebraucht um das Timing richtig hinzubekommen aber gottseidank hat's irgendwann dann mal funktioniert.

Darum liebe Entwickler: Gebt mir IMMER mehr als nur ein einziges Savegame!!!! Vor allem wenn euer Spiel so verdammt buggy ist. Wenn ihr mir keine manuellen Saves geben wollt, ok (eigentlich nicht ok aber anderes Thema) aber dann gebt mir wenigstens die Moeglichkeit die letzten drei Autosaves zu laden oder so.
Mann mann mann, ab jetzt werde ich mir einmal pro Tag ein manuelles Backup meines lokalen Speicherstands zulegen, aber das sollte man wirklich nicht vom Spieler verlangen.


Aber, um den Post noch mit einer positiven Note abzuschliessen, ich hatte mir mal in nem Sale noch den einzigen DLC, der nicht in der Gold Version enthalten ist dazugekauft, den gab's da mal fuer $2.99 oder sowas. Heisst Dreadful Crimes und man erledigt ein paar Detektiv-Aufgaben (aehnlich denen, die es schon in Unity gab) zusammen mit einem jungen Arthur Conan Doyle. Bin sehr froh, dass ich mir den DLC noch besorgt habe. Das waren mMn bisher die coolsten Aufgaben im Spiel. Ok, rein Gameply-technisch ist es jetzt nicht die grosse Herausforderung, Man rennt nur rum, labert mit Leuten und sammelt Beweise (die man mit eagle vision einfach hervorheben kann). Und solange man alles einsammelt ist es auch nie ein Problem rauszuklamuesern, wer der Taeter war. Aber die Geschichten, die da erzaehlt werden sind echt cool und das Ende (natuerlich ein Mord im Buckingham Palace) ist richtig gut gelungen. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Mich haben diese paar Missionen direkt dazu animiert mir mal wieder die (absolut geniale) TV Serie Sherlock reinzuziehen.




Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Gab es nicht in einem AC auch einen Hinweis auf Aiden? Komme gerade nicht mehr drauf.



In Black Flag und/oder Rogue bekommt man, wenn man die Computer in der Jetzt-Zeit hackt mit, dass die Blume Corporation die Sicherheitssoftware fuer Abstergo Entertainment entwickelt hat. Ich glaube man kann auch eine Werbung fuer ctOS finden.
Theoretisch spielen AC und WD also im selben Universum.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2019)

Syndicate war in vielerlei Hinsicht problematisch. Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an eine Mission erinnern wo man einen Gegner auf seiner Kutsche erledigen musste. Wollte mir bestimmt ein Dutzend Male nicht gelingen, bis ich irgendwann herausbekommen hab dass dies nur klappt wenn man dem Typen die Rübe wegschießt. Das fand ich derart zum Kotzen, früher gabs immer mehr als nur den einen Weg. Was sich Ubisoft hierbei gedacht hat, warum man den Spieler alte Freiheiten wegnimmt... Ich verstehe es bis heute nicht.


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2019)

Bin gerade dabei GRID durch zu rennen und das alles zu Ende zu führen. Ist nicht Einfach da nach so 1/3 der Campagne Motivation zu finden. Im Racing Thread werde ich dann mal einen eigenen Best Off/On abgeben.
Spielt das sonst noch wer?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Oktober 2019)

Lustig, Syndicate lief bei mir bislang bis auf eine fliegende Kutsche absolut bugfrei. Ich glaube, all meine bisherigen PCs bzw. Konsolen mochten Unity genauso wenig wie ich und haben es boykottiert. ;-D




MrFob schrieb:


> das waren mMn bisher die coolsten Aufgaben im Spiel. Ok, rein Gameply-technisch ist es jetzt nicht die grosse Herausforderung, Man rennt nur rum, labert mit Leuten und sammelt Beweise (die man mit eagle vision einfach hervorheben kann). Und solange man alles einsammelt ist es auch nie ein Problem rauszuklamuesern, wer der Taeter war.



Ich finde sie aber besser entworfen als in Unity. Da habe ich zugegebenermaßen nur die ersten gemacht, musste aber nie drüber nachdenken, wer der Täter ist. Bei Syndicate kommen zumindest mehr Leute als Verdächtige in Betracht. Ich habe z.B bei der Story mit dem Arzt und der Geliebten den Falschen verdächtig. Ich hatte zwar die richtige Idee, aber dann den falschen Täter. ;-D


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2019)

Hab jetzt mittlerweile 16 Stunden mit Breaking Point verbracht. Bin Lvl 18 und immer noch bei 11 % Fortschritt. Das Suchen und Finden von neuer Ausrüstung macht echt süchtig. Auch das Abgrasen der Gegner. Ich hab momentan über 50.000 Skrell-Credits herumliegen und überlege gerade was ich mir überhaupt kaufen will. Fahrzeuge finde ich ja überall. Brauch die ja nicht zu kaufen. Waffen finde ich auch überall.... Ich glaube ich muß meine Spieldauerereinschätzung erhöhen. Ich glaube der erste Durchgang wird wohl doch dreistellig von der Stundenzahl her. Denn die letzten 4 Stunden habe ich Fraktionsaufträge gelöst die wohl nichts zum Fortschritt beitragen aber schöne Ausrüstungsgimmicks verschaffen.  Das Spiel macht echt Spaß. Wenn Ubisoft jetzt hier und da noch etwas Bugfixing betreibt wäre das super. Es gibt zwar nicht viele Bugs aber wenn die weg wären....


----------



## Zybba (19. Oktober 2019)

Seit langer Zeit mal wieder XCOM2. Natürlich mit WotC und Mods.
Mal schauen, wie lange ich dran bleibe!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2019)

Eben ein kurzes, halbstündiges Intermezzo mit *GRIP: Combat Racing* eingelegt (weil es gerade als kostenloses Wochenend-Testspiel auf Steam zur Verfügung steht). Ach ist das geil... Dass ich mal wieder einen Action-Fun-Racer erlebe der den Geist von *Dethkarz* und *Rollcage* atmet... Herrliches Tempo, lange wie chice Tracks, fiese Waffenattacken mittendrin, und natürlich Speed, Speed, Speed. 

Für einen Indie-Titel eine richtig tolles Leistung. Beim nächsten Deal für um die 10 Euronen wird gerne zugeschlagen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Oktober 2019)

Bin gerade mit der Hauptgeschichte von AC Syndicate durch und ich glaube, ich mag diesen Teil nicht nur, weil das Setting meins ist oder mir die Zwillinge so sympathisch sind, sondern weil der Ableger eine gewisse Leichtigkeit hatte. 

So wirklich leicht haben es die Helden in AC ja eigentlich nie. 



Spoiler



Altaïr wird durch Verräter in den eigenen Reihen hintergangen und verliert Frau und Sohn, Ezio setzt da gleich noch einen drauf, was das Familiendrama anbelangt, Conor muss große Opfer erleiden, bevor er Rache nehmen kann, Arno verliert Vater, Ziehvater und dann noch mehr, Edward seine Freunde, Bayek hat sofort zum Einstieg Drama und bei den Griechen muss auch der ein oder andere betrauert werden.



Ich glaube, Evie und Jacob kommen da echt noch am besten weg und frotzeln sich etwas unbeschwerter durch London.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt habe habe ich früher am Tag geschrieben, dass AC Syndicate ein wenig unbeschwerter ist, als andere Teile und dann spiele ich anschließend den Jack The Ripper-DLC und schon ist die Stimmung im Keller. 

Den hätte ich mir echt sparen können. 



Spoiler



Evie ist eine Matrone, Jacob nicht präsent, Jack nervt und ödet an. Vielleicht hätte man ihn mal eher im Hauptspiel sehen können, damit man irgendwie eine Bindung aufbaut und dann schockiert ist, wenn man erfährt, wer er ist, aber so?



Nö!


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Oktober 2019)

mimimi hier nich so rum


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Oktober 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> mimimi hier nich so rum



Ich hätte lieber einen ganzen DLC gehabt, in dem Evie und Jacob mit Desmond dem Hund durch London Gassi gehen, als so was.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nach vielen jahren des zögerns hab ich jetzt mal mit *the last of us remastered* begonnen.
> zu meiner eigenen überraschung wird das spiel bislang dem hype durchaus gerecht. was die atmosphäre anbetrifft, hab ich wohl selten was gelungeneres gesehen und gespielt! großartig!



bin jetzt mit *the last of us* durch.
kurz zusammengefasst: wow, einfach nur wow!
selten hat es ein spiel geschafft, mich so bei der stange zu halten. 
ohne frage eines der besten spiele, die ich jemals gespielt habe - ganz ohne übertreibung.
ein absoluter meilenstein! 
auch grafisch gehts für mich noch absolut klar, trotz des alters. wer diesbezüglich bedenken haben sollte, kann sie gleich wieder vergessen.

natürlich freu ich mich jetzt auf den nachfolger, der mich zuvor ehrlich gesagt ziemlich kalt gelassen hatte. 
auch wenn ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiß, ob es den überhaupt gebraucht hätte. tlou hätte auch für sich alleine stehen können, finde ich. 
aber jetzt ist erstmal noch left behind dran.


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2019)

*Dishonored 2*
Den ersten Teil in ca 3 Etappen durchgespielt und ich wollte nur mal kurz reinschnuppern in die Fortsetzung.
Ich war an das Game miter Einstellung ran gegangen: Ok, was zum Überbrücken bis zum nächsten richtigen Suchtspiel...
Tja, da steh ich nun mit 20 Stunden Spielzeit in einer Woche, was für mich extrem viel ist.

Das Setting halt noch immer hübsch un interessant und die Möglichkeiten sind sehr Vielfältig.
Ich habe beim Spielen manchmal das GEfühl, dass ich eben einen Trick angewandt habe, welche die Designer so gar nicht geplant haben.
Und dieses Feeling ist grandios. 

Irgendwie schade, dass man gar nicht so viel Sammeln und Entdecken kann, wie der Titel suggeriert.
Aber eben: Die Lösungswege sind ein grosser Ansporn für mich.
Ich versuche keine Toten zu hinterlassen (nein, ich verstecke sie auch nicht), aber bewusstlos müssen dann doch die meisten sein.

Aktuell bin ich grad soweit, dass ich ein Gerät bekommen habe, mit dem ich in die Vergangenheit springen kann.
Ich denke, dass dieses Feature in meinem Hirn grade x-tausend neue Synapsen gebildet hat. Zeitsprünge ok.
Aber in Echtzeit? In der Vergangenheit sich hinter einen Gegner schleichen, der in der Gegenwart da ist..

Hier ein Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Küche "Früher"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Küche "Gegenwart"

mit einem Mausklick.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2019)

dishonored 2 hab ich auch noch auf halde liegen, genauso wie diesen ableger (death of the outsider?). 
kam bislang nicht dazu. dabei fand ich den erstling ziemlich großartig.


----------



## Robertius (22. Oktober 2019)

Remake/Doom Mod zu der 90er Jahre Gurke Operation Body Count. Macht echt Spaß. wenn man was für frühe 90er jahre Shooter übrig hat:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9BUJZl9638


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab mir kürzlich im PS Store *Gravity Rush 2* zugelegt. War vor einigen Woche im Sale für rund 15 Euro zu haben. Da ich mal was neues brauchte und 15 Euro nicht die Welt sind, dachte ich mir mal: "Jo, nimm es mal mit." An das Spiel bin ich ohne große Erwartungen ran gegangen. Typisches Asia-Game halt, dacht ich mir, mit lebloser Welt und mauer Grafik. Grinding und blah, aber mal für zwischendurch ganz nett. Falsch gedacht. 

Das Spiel ist zwar technisch nicht over the top, bietet aber einen hübschen Stil und die belebten Orte sind echt klasse gemacht. Vor allem das Gameplay und die Graviationsthematik ist äußerst innovativ. Das Spiel macht mega viel Laune. Und auch wenn es ein Sequel ist, ist die Story verständlich und macht Spaß. 

Allerdings ist es manchmal echt anstrengend, den Kopf nicht mit zu bewegen, wenn man in der Luft schwebt und sich alles um die Spielfigur dreht.  Auch die Kamera ist nicht immer optimal und führt gern mal zu Frustmomenten. Die Nebenaufgaben sind auch nicht wirklich abwechslungsreich, aber wenigstens hat man hier und da was zu schmunzeln. Schade ist auch, dass die (teilweise gut geschriebenen) Dialoge in Comic-Format nicht voll vertont sind und man nur komische Laute von den Figuren hört. 

Alles in allem ein ziemlich gutes Spiel, das mich positiv überrascht hat.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Oktober 2019)

The Long Dark Episode 3

„Oh! Episode 3 ist endlich draußen! Da will ich mal kurz reinschauen. Ich weiß bestimmt gar nicht mehr, wie das geht.“

„Oh! Verdammt! Ist ja schon total spät und ich muss mich hinlegen. Und ich wollte doch eigentlich Link’s Awakening beenden. Aber aber ich will doch noch zurück zu dieser einen Stelle und die ganzen Vorräte retten, die ich gefunden hatte und nicht mehr tragen konnte. Und ich will noch diese Höhle finden. Außerdem war da doch noch der gestohlene Gegenstand...und überhaupt!“

Ja, The Long Dark ist einfach toll. Eines der besten Spiele, die ich im EA erworben habe, auch wenn Episode 3 lange auf sich warten ließ.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Oktober 2019)

Unterwegs auf Mek-Sha, einem ausgehöhlten Asteroiden mit meinem Botschafter als neue Nautolaner-Rasse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber generell etwas gespalten was die neuen Onslaught-Änderungen betrifft.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Oktober 2019)

Call of the Wild mal wieder ein wenig. Und alter Falter war das Finale des Streams episch als da plötzlich ne ganze Herde Hirschkühe direkt vor mir vorbeiliefen ohne einen Hauch von Panik und dann noch der prünftige Hirschbulle als Nachhut hinterherlief. Gänsehaut pur in dem Moment 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vzx4H5A5Mro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Call of the Wild mal wieder ein wenig. Und alter Falter war das Finale des Streams episch als da plötzlich ne ganze Herde Hirschkühe direkt vor mir vorbeiliefen ohne einen Hauch von Panik und dann noch der prünftige Hirschbulle als Nachhut hinterherlief. Gänsehaut pur in dem Moment



definitiv nix für mich. ich würde mich schlecht dabei fühlen, mich an ein völlig argloses tier heranzupirschen, um es dann aus dem hinterhalt über den haufen zu ballern.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> definitiv nix für mich. ich würde mich schlecht dabei fühlen, mich an ein völlig argloses tier heranzupirschen, um es dann aus dem hinterhalt über den haufen zu ballern.


... aber Wolfenstein ist bzw. war kein Problem für dich?


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> definitiv nix für mich. ich würde mich schlecht dabei fühlen, mich an ein völlig argloses tier heranzupirschen, um es dann aus dem hinterhalt über den haufen zu ballern.



Ja verständlich. Konnte ich bei besagter Szene am Ende z.B. auch nicht, war einfach zu schön und friedlich wie die da liefen, deswegen war in dem Moment das einzige was ich in dem Moment schoß Fotos mit der InGame Kamera, war da eh ein Auftrag grad.
Avalanche hat das Spiel aber schön gemacht, man wird bestraft wenn man z.B. so auf Tiere schießt im Spiel dass sie leiden müssen. Gibt sogar nen Ethik-Wert. Im Real-Life wäre sowas aber auch absolut kein Job für mich, einfach weil ich Tiere zu sehr liebe.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber Wolfenstein ist bzw. war kein Problem für dich?



war klar, dass der heuchelei-vorwurf kommt: wieso sollte ein spiel für mich ein problem darstellen, in dem ich virtuelle nazis über den haufen ballere, die mir allesamt nach den leben trachten?


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2019)

Nichts für ungut und schön wenn man sich mit solchen Fragen beschäftigt, aber wo genau ist der Unterschied ob ich mich als Jäger im o.g. Spiel an mein "Opfer" anschleiche oder in Ass. Creed oder als Schurke in WoW oder [...]. Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt wenig Verständnis für solche Aussagen von Bonkic, vor allem da ich ja weiß das er irgendwelchen Ballerspielen nicht abgeneigt ist. 

Wo ich persönlich die Grenze ziehe habe ich an div. Stellen bereits erklärt, z.B. diese komischen Rape-Games etc.pp.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> war klar, dass der heuchelei-vorwurf kommt: wieso sollte ein spiel für mich ein problem darstellen, in dem ich virtuelle nazis über den haufen ballere, die mir allesamt nach den leben trachten?


... weil *beides* virtuell ist?


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ja verständlich. Konnte ich bei besagter Szene am Ende z.B. auch nicht, war einfach zu schön und friedlich wie die da liefen, deswegen war in dem Moment das einzige was ich in dem Moment schoß Fotos mit der InGame Kamera, war da eh ein Auftrag grad.
> Avalanche hat das Spiel aber schön gemacht, man wird bestraft wenn man z.B. so auf Tiere schießt im Spiel dass sie leiden müssen. Gibt sogar nen Ethik-Wert. Im Real-Life wäre sowas aber auch absolut kein Job für mich, einfach weil ich Tiere zu sehr liebe.



In Spielen habe ich damit null Probleme, da kann ich auch "Kinder" skrupellos aus dem Weg räumen, wenn's denn sein muss (z. B. bei Crusader Kings *hust*).
Im echten Leben habe ich mit jagen & fischen ebenfalls keine ethischen Probleme. Ich mag zwar Tiere auch sehr gerne und bin ein Gegner der industriellen Massenhaltung und -"verarbeitung", aber ich esse gerne Fleisch, und halte daher "Erjagtes" bzw. "Erfischtes" für die "fairste" und tierfreundlichste Methode.
Wobei es da natürlich auch Unterschiede gibt; Angeln ist anders als Netzfischerei und von Treibjagden halte ich gar nichts.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil *beides* virtuell ist?



mit der begründung, könntest du halt auch rape-games spielen, bei denen du eben noch deine persönliche grenze gezogen hast. 

spielt aber auch keine rolle: meine grenze liegt offenbar woanders: nämlich - grob gesagt - beim töten per se unschuldiger, mir nicht feindlich gesinnter (virtueller) individuen.  dass das vielleicht nicht immer 100% ig durchzuhalten ist, mag sein. und natürlich spielt auch der abstraktionsgrad eine gewisse rolle. aber ich möchte nicht wissen, welchen skandal ein auf realismus getrimmmter titel wie the hunter auslösen würde, wenn man dort jagd auf arglose "menschen" machen würde.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mit der begründung, könntest du halt auch rape-games spielen, bei denen du eben noch deine persönliche grenze gezogen hast.
> 
> spielt aber auch keine rolle: meine grenze liegt offenbar woanders: nämlich - grob gesagt - beim töten per se unschuldiger, mir nicht feindlich gesinnter (virtueller) individueen.  dass das vielleicht nicht immer 100% ig durchzuhalten ist, mag sein. und natürlich spielt auch der abstraktionsgrad eine gewisse rolle. aber ich möchte nicht wissen, welchen skandal ein auf realismus getrimmmter titel wie the hunter auslösen würde, wenn man dort jagd auf arglose "menschen" machen würde.



Ich vermute, du bist Vegetarier/Veganer?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil *beides* virtuell ist?


Er hat mehr für Tiere mehr übrig als für Menschen. Auch wenn es hier ziemlich belanglos, um nicht zu sagen lächerlich ist wenn beide nur aus Bits und Bytes bestehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, du bist Vegetarier/Veganer?


Nein. Ein Grüner.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2019)

amüsant, wie man hier an die wand genagelt wird, nur weil man über seine persönlichen gaming-vorlieben und -abneigungen spricht. noch amüsanter wird das ganze natürlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass die große mehrzahl aller videospiele die von mir skizzierte grenze einhält - und das natürlich nicht ohne grund.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2019)

Was ist das jetzt für ein jämmerlicher Versuch hier sich als Opfer darzustellen?! 

Du übst virtuelle Gewalt an digitalen Lebewesen aus. Ob diese nun tierisch oder menschlich sind spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, da kann man keine moralische Grenze oder sowas ziehen. Entweder lehnt man die Gewalt ab oder eben nicht. Entweder zückt man die Knarre oder lässt sie stecken.

Also was hier so an Doppelmoral gepflegt wird, das ist schon urkomisch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> amüsant, wie man hier an die wand genagelt wird, nur weil man über seine persönlichen gaming-vorlieben spricht.
> noch amüsanter wird das ganze natürlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass die große mehrzahl aller videospiele die von mir skizzierte grenze einhält - und das natürlich nicht ohne grund.


An der Stelle frage mich mich, welchen Grund es gibt, bei Tieren eine Grenze zu ziehen. Wenn es nicht gerade zwecklos oder nur der Provokation dient, ist es völlig in Ordnung, auch das Töten von Tieren in Videospielen darzustellen. Hat ja bei RDR2 auch super geklappt. Es gab mal eine kurze Debatte dazu, aber danach hat ja kein Schwein (höhö) darüber geredet. 

Und wenn du kein Vegetarier bist, frage ich mich, warum du (unter anderem) ausgerechnet bei virtuellen Tieren eine Grenze ziehst. Du pfeifst dir ja sicherlich gern mal ein schönes Stück Schnitzel rein oder futterst zum Frühstück mal eine Wurstbemme. Fleisch wächst ja immerhin nicht auf Bäumen, sondern stammt von einst lebendigen und unschuldigen Tieren. Und als Fleischesser trägt man natürlich auch zum Töten von Tieren bei, wenn auch indirekt. Da sind du und ich nicht die einzigen. Aber trotzdem wird bei Tieren oft eine Grenze gezogen, obwohl das - und nimm mir das jetzt bitte nicht krumm - Heuchelei in Reinform ist. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 

Ich selbst ziehe Grenzen, wenn es um Spiele wie Rape Day oder Hatred geht, in denen unschuldige zu Schaden kommen. Weil sowohl das eine, als auch das andere nicht meinen Moralvorstellungen entspricht. Aus dem Grund futter ich auch keine Menschen auf oder schade ihnen sonst wie.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2019)

@Bonkic: du wirst hier nicht an die Wand genagelt. 

Nur scheint deine Ansicht bzw. klar gezogene Grenze für einige, mich eingeschlossen, nicht ganz nachvollziehbar und, Überraschung, das ist ja ein Diskussionsforum. Außerdem, unter uns Pastorentöchter: du wusstest doch genau was deine Zeile für eine Reaktion hervorrufen. 

Ansonsten hat es RD20 schon ganz gut auf den Punkt gebracht: das Töten von "unschuldigen" Tieren gehört auch bei anderen Spielen dazu, sei es nun sein Beispiel mit RDR2 oder meines mit WoW, kA wieviel Tiere ich da aus welchen Gründen auch immer, *Schildkrötensuppe!*, umgebracht habe.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ...da kann man keine moralische Grenze oder sowas ziehen.



aha, und warum nicht?
tut man doch im real life genauso (abgesehen von psychopathen vielleicht).



> Entweder lehnt man die Gewalt ab oder eben nicht.



wie kommst du dazu, mir vorschreiben zu wollen, was ich abzulehnen habe und was nicht? 

das ist doch eine völlige nonsense-diskussion: als wäre es nun plötzlich in spielen generell völlig egal, gegen wen und warum ich als spieler gewalt ausübe. das ist doch lächerlich. du kannst deine grenze gerne woanders ziehen. ich erhebe nicht den moralischen zeigefinger und verurteile dich. eben weil es deine sache ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Oktober 2019)

Für mich kommt es halt auch drauf an wie ein Spiel gemacht ist. Ob es ne realistische  Simulation ist oder man wie der Ochs im Wald da Tiere umschnetzelt im CoD-Stil. Letzteres fände auch eher abstoßend, auch wenns nur virtuell ist. Kann Bonkic da also schon irgendwo verstehen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich finde es jetzt auch nicht verwerflich, wenn man bei der einen Sache etwas „sensibler“ ist, als bei anderen. Warum muss so etwas hinterfragt und seziert werden? Manchmal ist das eben ein einfaches Bauchgefühl, das keinen Anspruch auf Objektivität hat. 

Bei RDR2 hatte ich z.B. prinzipiell kein Problem mit der Jagd, aber als es darum ging die legendären Tiere zu jagen, die halt auch irgendwie einzigartig sind, fand ich das schon etwas traurig. Punkt.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Außerdem, unter uns Pastorentöchter: du wusstest doch genau was deine Zeile für eine Reaktion hervorrufen.



ehrlich gesagt, nein. ich fand die aussage ziemlich unverfänglich: diese art von spielen ist nix für mich. damit war das thema für mich eigentlich erledigt. 



			
				RedDragon schrieb:
			
		

> An der Stelle frage mich mich, welchen Grund es gibt, bei Tieren eine Grenze zu ziehen.



ich ziehe die grenze nicht bei tieren. ich hab doch oben ziemlich klar skizziert, wo ich sie ziehe: "beim töten per se unschuldiger, mir nicht feindlich gesinnter (virtueller) individuen. (...) und natürlich spielt auch der abstraktionsgrad eine gewisse rolle." vielleicht würde ichs in survival-games anders sehen, wobei dort die motiviation zum töten von tieren ja auch ne andere ist.

aber wenn meine aussage doch angeblich so kontrovers ist: wie viele titel fallen euch denn ein, die diese grenze überschreiten (und diese grenzüberschreitung auch zum grundlegenden spielprinzip gehört)? ich höre /lese!


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2019)

@Nyx: vllt. weil man, ich, die Beweggründe von Bonkic verstehen möchte? 

Außerdem ist es immer noch ein Diskussionsforum und ich finde die Diskussion eben interessant, andere vllt. weniger. Das mag sein! 

Warum muss bzw. soll man in RDR2 eigentlich die legendären Tierchen jagen? Besserer Loot? Questbelohnung? Hochwertiges Material zum Craften?! WAS DENN NUR?!


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> [...]aber wenn meine aussage doch angeblich so kontrovers ist: wie viele titel fallen euch denn ein, die diese grenze überschreiten (und diese grenzüberschreitung auch zum grundlegenden spielprinzip gehört)? ich höre /lese!


WoW
GTA
MineCraft (Schweinchen)
[...]


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Oktober 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> @Nyx: vllt. weil man, ich, die Beweggründe von Bonkic verstehen möchte?
> 
> Außerdem ist es immer noch ein Diskussionsforum und ich finde die Diskussion eben interessant, andere vllt. weniger. Das mag sein!
> 
> Warum muss bzw. soll man in RDR2 eigentlich die legendären Tierchen jagen? Besserer Loot? Questbelohnung? Hochwertiges Material zum Craften?! WAS DENN NUR?!



Ich fand den Ton hier teilweise halt überraschend harsch und das teilweise von Leuten, die selbst nicht immer rational nachvollziehbare Begründungen zu ihren Präferenzen bei manchen Themen nennen können. 

Ja, legendäre Tiere geben z.B. besondere Felle, die man fürs Crafting braucht. 
Ich habe zB. Arthur keine Kleidung angefertigt, bei der die Köpfe der erlegten Tiere zu sehen sind. Das ist mir irgendwie zu drüber, auch wenn er Ledermäntel trägt. Ein bissl makaber halt. Aber frag mich nicht warum. Ist halt unästhetisch und etwas gruselig für mich.


----------



## Zybba (24. Oktober 2019)

Erst war ich Rabowkes Meinung, dass durch die Virtualität alles "gleichwertig ist".
Aber Bonkic hat natürlich Recht, dass jeder seine eigene Grenze ziehen muss. Wo und wann das ist, muss jeder selbst wissen.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte ich damals nichts gegen das umstrittene Hatred. Eine Rape Sim würde ich dann aber doch ablehnen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Oktober 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich finde es jetzt auch nicht verwerflich, wenn man bei der einen Sache etwas „sensibler“ ist, als bei anderen. Warum muss so etwas hinterfragt und seziert werden? Manchmal ist das eben ein einfaches Bauchgefühl, das keinen Anspruch auf Objektivität hat.
> 
> Bei RDR2 hatte ich z.B. prinzipiell kein Problem mit der Jagd, aber als es darum ging die legendären Tiere zu jagen, die halt auch irgendwie einzigartig sind, fand ich das schon etwas traurig. Punkt.


Warum soll man denn nicht darüber diskutieren?  Ich fand es halt auch interessant, darüber zu diskutieren und das ganze Mal etwas aufzudröseln und Bonkic zu verstehen. Es will ihn ja niemand überzeugen. Aber diskutieren kann man doch trotzdem.



Bonkic schrieb:


> ich ziehe die grenze nicht bei tieren. ich hab doch oben ziemlich klar skizziert, wo ich sie ziehe: "beim töten per se unschuldiger, mir nicht feindlich gesinnter (virtueller) individuen. (...) und natürlich spielt auch der abstraktionsgrad eine gewisse rolle." vielleicht würde ichs in survival-games anders sehen, wobei dort die motiviation zum töten von tieren ja auch ne andere ist.


Ist mir klar. Aber der Aufhänger war ja _Call of the Wild_ und das Erjagen von Tieren. Und da hast du geschrieben, dass das nichts für dich ist. Ergo ziehst du bei Tieren eine Grenze. Nur eben nicht ausschließlich. 

Und ich hab halt erklärt, dass die Grenze bei Tieren, angesichts unseres Fleischkonsums, unverständlich ist und vor allem von Doppelmoral geprägt ist. 



Bonkic schrieb:


> aber wenn meine aussage doch angeblich so kontrovers ist: wie viele titel fallen euch denn ein, die diese grenze überschreiten (und diese grenzüberschreitung auch zum grundlegenden spielprinzip gehört)? ich höre /lese!


WoW und so ziemlich jedes andere MMORPG
Monster Hunter: World
GTA
So ziemlich jedes Open World-Game (AC Odyssey, The Witcher 3 usw.)
[...]


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum soll man denn nicht darüber diskutieren?  Ich fand es halt auch interessant, darüber zu diskutieren und das ganze Mal etwas aufzudröseln und Bonkic zu verstehen. Es will ihn ja niemand überzeugen. Aber diskutieren kann man doch trotzdem.



Kann man machen. Mich irritierte, wie weiter oben erwähnt, die Art und Weise. 
Und darüber diskutiere ich nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Oktober 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und darüber diskutiere ich nicht.


Warum nicht?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum nicht?



Weil mich gerade fast ein Rudel Timberwölfe wegsnackt hat.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Oktober 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Weil mich gerade fast ein Rudel Timberwölfe wegsnackt hat.



Die wollen bestimmt nur spielen!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Oktober 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die wollen bestimmt nur spielen!



Das weiß ich auch wirklich zu schätzen, aber so richtig gut kam das jetzt kurz vor dem Schneesturm nicht.


----------



## Robertius (24. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> definitiv nix für mich. ich würde mich schlecht dabei fühlen, mich an ein völlig argloses tier heranzupirschen, um es dann aus dem hinterhalt über den haufen zu ballern.



Pixel in Form von Tieren umhauen gibt es doch in in vielen Spielen. So ziemlich alles mit Wachhunden, World of Warcraft (Prügel 20 Mammuts für Elfenbein um), Far Cry (Primal), Tomb Raider, Horizon Zero Dawn, Kingdom Come Deliverance, RDR2, Minecraft und nicht zu vergessen, das schlimmste von allen: Duck Hunt! Da kriegt man sogar noch eine pysische Waffe in die Hand gedrückt!

Ich kann es schon irgendwo nachvollziehen, aber immer wieder interessant, wo die Leute ihre Grenzen ziehen und dass sowas wie Rape Day und Tiere töten deutlich öfter ein Problem für Leute ist, als Pixel in Form von Menschen abzustechen, zu verbrennen, zu erdrosseln, zu foltern etc.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2019)

Da wir - oder zumindest einige von uns  - gut wissen dass Bonkic u.a. so einige Far Crys abgearbeitet hat und dort bekanntlich auch wildes Getier mit ins Spiel kommt und u.U. sogar instinktiv den Alter Ego angreift wenn sie ihn erhascht stelle ich mir so die Frage wie er sich gegen Tiger, Warane und sonstige Co. Wohl gewehrt haben könnte ohne zur Waffe zu greifen. Hat er sie in die Flucht gestreichelt oder sich ohne Gegenwehr totbeissen lassen?


----------



## MichaelG (24. Oktober 2019)

ROOOFL.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ist mir klar. Aber der Aufhänger war ja _Call of the Wild_ und das Erjagen von Tieren. Und da hast du geschrieben, dass das nichts für dich ist. Ergo ziehst du bei Tieren eine Grenze. Nur eben nicht ausschließlich.



richtig, das war der aufhänger: und ich kann einfach keinen spaß, und darum geht es mir beim zocken nunmal, dabei empfinden, wenn ich ein noch dazu realistisch dargestelltes lebewesen, das mir nicht feindlich gesinnt ist, aus dem hinterhalt über den haufen ballern soll. das unterscheidet dieses spiel übrigens von so ziemlich allen anderen hier genannten titeln. 

wie isses in monster hunter? dort erlegt man doch, in einer fantasy-umgebung, fantasy-monster, die einem meist (immer?) feindlich gesinnt sind, meine ich?
weshalb gta genannt wird, kapier ich gar nicht: seit wann besteht dort das spielziel darin, unschuldige menschen / lebewesen zu töten? den teil muss ich verpasst haben. vielleicht hab ichs auch vergessen. 



> Und ich hab halt erklärt, dass die Grenze bei Tieren, angesichts unseres Fleischkonsums, unverständlich ist und vor allem von Doppelmoral geprägt ist.



auch wenns kein guter stil sein mag, antworte ich mit einer gegenfrage: wer von uns fleischfressern - ja, auch ich bin einer - will denn auch nur das geringste mit der produktion von tierischen produkten zu tun haben, war also bspw schon mal in einem schlachthof? ich behaupte sogar, dass wir (auch ich) fleisch nur deshalb genießen können, weil wir uns davon so weit wie möglich mental abgekoppelt haben. ist das nicht inkonsequent, sogar heuchlerisch?



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da wir - oder zumindest einige von uns  - gut wissen dass Bonkic u.a. so einige Far Crys abgearbeitet hat und dort bekanntlich auch wildes Getier mit ins Spiel kommt und u.U. sogar instinktiv den Alter Ego angreift wenn sie ihn erhascht stelle ich mir so die Frage wie er sich gegen Tiger, Warane und sonstige Co. Wohl gewehrt haben könnte ohne zur Waffe zu greifen. Hat er sie in die Flucht gestreichelt oder sich ohne Gegenwehr totbeissen lassen?



du solltest dir die kriterien, die ich genannt habe, noch mal ganz genau durchlesen: tiere in far cry, die mich angreifen, mir also feindlich gesinnt sind, habe ich natürlich über den haufen geballert. dasselbe gilt für wachhunde in wolfenstein oder sonstwo. 

ich versteh übrigens nach wie vor nicht, was an meiner aussage so kontrovers sein soll: warum wohl war (und ist) die mission no russian in cod mw 2 so umstritten (und hierzulande abgeändert)? weil man dort genau das tun musste (oder nur konnte?), was ich nicht will: unschuldige, in diesem fall pixelmenschen, über den haufen ballern. oder die folter-szene in gta 5. fand ich zum kotzen. brauch ich nicht.



			
				Robertius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann es schon irgendwo nachvollziehen, aber immer wieder interessant, wo die Leute ihre Grenzen ziehen und dass sowas wie Rape Day und Tiere töten deutlich öfter ein Problem für Leute ist, als Pixel in Form von Menschen abzustechen, zu verbrennen, zu erdrosseln, zu foltern etc.



du hast meinen standpunkt offenbar nicht verstanden. mir ging es nicht um tiere, oder gar darum, dass ich tiere mehr wertschätze als virtuelle menschen (ziemlich absurd, mir so was überhaupt unterstellen zu wollen). auslöser dieser, von mir weder erwarteten noch beabsichtigten diskussion, war lediglich ein spiel mit tieren. und es gibt nunmal schlicht kaum ein derartiges spiel mit menschen als "zielpersonen", oder es hat für einen skandal gesorgt, was irgendwie nahelegt, dass ich mit meiner meinung dann doch nicht so ganz alleine dastehe.


----------



## Batze (24. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> richtig, das war der aufhänger: und ich kann einfach keinen spaß, und darum geht es mir beim zocken nunmal, dabei empfinden, wenn ich ein noch dazu realistisch dargestelltes lebewesen, das mir nicht feindlich gesinnt ist, aus dem hinterhalt über den haufen zu ballern. das unterscheidet dieses spiel übrigens von so ziemlich allen anderen hier genannten titeln.


Also kann man davon ausgehen das du nur Shooter spielst gegen Gegner die dir nicht feindlich Gesinnt sind und die auch nicht ganz so Realistisch dargestellt werden, in einer wohlgemerkten Digitalen Unrealistischen Welt.
Ja dann mal die Frage, was spielst du Überhaupt noch? Du als bekennender Shooter Spieler, was dann eh schon ein Gegensatz ist.
Du Heuchler.
Ausrede hin und Her, aber so einen Blödsinn hat man nun wirklich hier noch nie gehört. Es hätte vollkommen gereicht wenn du gesagt hättest das Spiel macht dir einfach keinen Fun, aus und Gut und alles Top Peletti. Aber nein, du musst dahinter noch eine Verleumderische Message verstecken.
Hätte nur noch gefehlt, ich bin (Grüner) Vegetarier, deshalb pack ich solche Spiele nicht an. Das wäre es gewesen, obwohl, deine Message kommt dem schon gut Nahe.
Endlich sehen auch andere mal dein verlogenes Gesicht das du hier Andauernd hinstellst als ob du der Tolle bist der andere immer und immer wieder andere versuchst zurecht zu biegen.


----------



## MrFob (24. Oktober 2019)

Hmmmm. Fuer mich ist es immer eine Frage der Intention des Spiels an sich.

z. B. habe ich bei Far Cry jetzt nicht so das Problem Tiere zu jagen um ein paar Crafting Materialien zu sammeln. Das macht man halt so nebenher und es stresst mich jetzt auch nicht. Ich will halt nunmal mehr Munition mit mir rumtragen koennen und das jagen ist nunmal die Spielmechanik, die das ermoeglicht. Und die vielen menschlichen Feinde stoeren mich da auch nicht, die wollen einem ja auch eh ans Leder. Eigentlich geht es ja darum, die abgefahrene (bei Far Cry) oder tolle Geschichte zu erleben. Und wenn ich inder Geschichte nunmal James Bond bin, dann tue ich halt auch was James Bond tut und der hat nunmal die Lizenz zu toeten. 

Selbiges gilt fuer die meisten Titel, die jagen als Spielmechnik beinhalten, von Skyrim bis Tomb Raider oder auch sonstige Gewaltakte, von Mass Effect bis CoD.

Spiele in denen man "unschuldige" Menschen umbringt finde ich da schon eher haerter zu ertragen. Dabei meine ich kein Assassin's Creed, in dem man zwar auch staendig Leute abmurkst, die vielleicht eigentlich nur ihren Job als Waechter machen oder so, aber da ist man zumindest in der Story jemand, der hauptsaechlich sich selbst verteidigt oder zumindest fuer ein gute Sache kaempft. Ob diese nun wirklich rechtfertigt dafuer hunderte Gegner zu toeten ist natuerlich eine andere Frage, aber so viel ludonarative Dissonanz kann ich verkraften, dass muss in vielen Actionfilmen ja auch sein. Nein, ich meine eher Spiele in denen man auch von der Story her wirklich unschuldige abmurkst. So habe ich The Darkness 2 zum Beispiel nur ein paar Minuten gespielt. es gefiel mir einfach nicht so ein Arschloch zu spielen, wie es der Protagonist hier anscheinend ist. Das finde ich dann uebrigens auch in Spielen - in denen ich ja selbst die Tat ausfuehre - krasser als in Filmen. Bei Filmen mit einem guten Antihelden habe ich da weniger Probleme als bei Spielen.

In Spielen, in denen man die Wahl hat, wie z.B. Deus Ex, Dishonored oder Splinter Cell bevorzuge ich - vor allem wenn die Gegner wirklich nur irgendwelche Polizisten oder Waechter sind - eigentlich schon auch immer nicht-letale Methoden. Im grossen und ganzen finde ich es eh am besten, wenn das Spiel solche moralischen Entscheidungen eher dem Spieler ueberlaesst (und diese dann am besten auch auswirkungen auf die Handlung haben), wie eben in den genannten Beispielen oder meinetwegen auch eher distanziert vom Gameplay in Dialogen wie in einem Witcher, Mass Effect, Dragon Age oder Greedfall. Da spiele ich im ersten Playthrough auch meist eher Gutmenschen und probiere die "boese" Seite eher in einem spaetern Playthrough aus, wenn mir das Spiel gut genug gefallen hat.

Nur wenn es komplett ueberzeichnet ist oder man halt nunmal wirklich das klischeehafte Boese spielen soll (wie in einem Dungeon Keeper oder Overlord, oder z.B. auch die Nod Kampagnen in C&C) hab ich dann weniger ein Problem damit, aber das sind dann meist eher Spiele, die diese Moralumkehrungen mit viel Humor oder ueberzeichneten Klischees angehen.

Richtig fies ist es natuerlich, wenn ein Spiel von Grund auf eine - fuer mein Verstaendnis - moralisch verwerfliche Einstellung verherrlicht, so wie das z.B. dieses eine Amok-Spiel von vor ein paar Jahren oder so ein Dreck wie Rape Day tun. Zum Glueck gibt es von denen nicht so viele.

By Call of the Wild kann ich Bonkics flaues Gefuehl in der Magengrube deshalb auch eigentlich ganz gut nachvollziehen, denn dieses Spiel hat eben nunmal als einzigen Zweck und Inhalt die Simulation der Jagd, einer Taetigkeit, mit der ich so auch ueberhaupt nichts anfangen kann. Darum ist dieses Spiel z.B. auch nichts fuer mich, was jetzt nicht heisst, dass ich jemanden verteufeln will, dem es gefaellt. Ich halte ja auch Jaeger im echten Leben nicht fuer boese (im Gegenteil, ich kenne einige und mag sie sehr gern), ich wuerde es nur ahlt selbst nicht machen wollen. Und am Ende hat natuerlich auch Rabowke recht, wenn er sagt, es sind alles nur Pixel. Aber dennoch, solche Spiele, deren einziger Bestandteil es ist, was zu tun, dass ich ziemlich uncool finde, die lass ich lieber aus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie isses in monster hunter? dort erlegt man doch, in einer fantasy-umgebung, fantasy-monster, die einem meist (immer?) feindlich gesinnt sind, meine ich?


Ja, es sind Fantasywesen. Berechtigter Einwand.  Aber das Verhalten der Monster da ist schon ziemlich glaubhaft. Und mal ehrlich...so aggressiv viele der Viecher auch sein mögen, kommt man als Monsterjäger doch da hin und schnetzelt die um, um sich neue Kleidung zu machen, und nicht umgekehrt. Getan haben mir die Viecher da ja im Grunde nichts. Würde ich in das Revier eines Bären eindringen, müsste ich ja auch befürchten, von eben diesem angegriffen zu werden. Und es gibt in MW ja auch friedlebende Tiere, die sich nicht wehren. Die meisten dieser Viecher sind zwar sehr fantasievoll, aber trotzdem sehr glaubwürdig umgesetzt. 



Bonkic schrieb:


> weshalb gta genannt wird, kapier ich gar nicht: seit wann besteht dort das spielziel darin, unschuldige menschen / lebewesen zu töten? den teil muss ich verpasst haben. vielleicht hab ichs auch vergessen.


Hast du in GTA5 (um mal das aktuellste Beispiel zu nennen) noch nie Passanten über den Haufen gefahren oder die dortigen Tiere gejagt? Die man übrigens nicht zur Nahrungsproduktion o.ä. jagt. Sondern "einfach nur so". Das meinte ich damit. GTA ist wohl ein Paradebeispiel für Chaos und die Möglichkeit, unschuldige Passanten killen zu können. Aber das ist keine Kritik am Spiel. Man muss es ja nicht machen...aber jeder macht's.  



Bonkic schrieb:


> auch wenns kein guter stil sein mag, antworte ich mit einer gegenfrage: wer von uns fleischfressern - ja, auch ich bin einer - will denn auch nur das geringste mit der produktion von tierischen produkten zu tun haben, war also bspw schon mal in einem schlachthof? ich behaupte sogar, dass wir (auch ich) fleisch nur deshalb genießen können, weil wir uns davon so weit wie möglich mental abgekoppelt haben. ist das nicht inkonsequent, sogar heuchlerisch?


Das ist völlig richtig. Da widerspreche ich überhaupt nicht. Die meisten Menschen haben mit der Produktion von Fleisch, einschließlich des Schlachtens, soviel am Hut, wie ich mit Raumfahrt, und können sich das nicht mehr vorstellen. Selbst wenn sie es oft genug im Internet lesen oder im TV sehen. Fleischproduktion und das Töten von Tieren ist für die meisten Menschen fernab ihrer jeweiligen Lebenswelt und gar nicht mehr greifbar. 

Ich behaupte an der Stelle frech:  Diese Abneigung der meisten Menschen gegenüber solchen Spielen oder Videos ist letztlich nichts anderes als eine schlichte Abwehrhaltung und keine echte Empathie, weil man ja sonst sein Steak nicht mehr genießen könnte. 

Ich selbst aber bin aufm Land aufgewachsen und habe eigenhändig Nutzvieh getötet und geschlachtet. Ich weiß, wie das abläuft. Übrigens bin ich deswegen auch der Meinung, dass Fleisch nicht verboten werden sollte, wohl aber ein teures Luxusgut werden sollte. Es lässt sich auch gut _vorwiegend_ vegetarisch leben und - wem das nicht reicht -  auch der Gesundheit dürfte es gut tun, mal nicht jeden Tag Wurst, Schinken oder n Steak zu futtern oder mit Suppenfleisch seine Suppe zu fetten. Zumal wir ja auch durch die Massentierhaltung jede Menge andere Stoffe durch das Fleisch in uns aufnehmen (Antibiotika z.B.). Also: Fleisch ja, aber in Maßen und nicht Massen.

Und ich denke schon, dass der ein Besuch auf einem Schlachthof für den ein oder anderen sicher nicht verkehrt sein dürfte, um mal wieder zu checken, dass Fleisch nicht auf Bäumen wächst und um sensibler mit dem Thema und mit dem Fleischkonsum umzugehen. 



Batze schrieb:


> [...]


Ich hoffe, du hast beim ejakulieren nicht deine Tastatur getroffen. Ziemlich hässliche und kindische Art, die du da gerade zu Tage bringst. Wir diskutieren hier zwar klar, aber sachlich.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das ist völlig richtig. Da widerspreche ich überhaupt nicht. Die meisten Menschen haben mit der Produktion von Fleisch, einschließlich des Schlachtens, soviel am Hut, wie ich mit Raumfahrt, und können sich das nicht mehr vorstellen. Selbst wenn sie es oft genug im Internet lesen oder im TV sehen. Fleischproduktion und das Töten von Tieren ist für die meisten Menschen fernab ihrer jeweiligen Lebenswelt und gar nicht mehr greifbar.



Man kann dem aber aktiv entgegen wirken, wenn man denn möchte.

Für mich ist z. B. die Herkunft und Herstellung meiner Lebensmittel sehr wichtig, also bin ich nicht nur theoretisch interessiert, sondern versuche auch, aktiv mitzuwirken.

So habe ich mir z. B. schon ein komplettes Reh gekauft, ein sog. "Stück in Decke", d. h., Innereien waren zwar schon entfernt, aber Fell noch dran und habe das (unter Anleitung) eigenhändig "aus der Decke geschlagen" und (mehr oder weniger) fachmännisch "zerwirkt".  Frisch gefangene Fische habe ich schon oft selbst ausgenommen. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich tatsächlich ein Tier töten könnte, aber ich habe zumindest keine Probleme damit, es danach zu zerlegen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich meinte mit GTA eigentlich schon wirklich GTA: den ersten Teil. 

Ich glaube an die Gruppe Jogger bzw. Mönche erinnert sich jeder Spieler, oder? 

Ansonsten finde ich es interessant das auf den Punkt WoW / andere MMORPGs überhaupt nicht eingegangen wird, denn gerade hier gibt es sehr sehr viele Tiere welche neutral sind, d.h. dir nicht ans ... Wortwitz ... Leder wollen, die man aber aus div. Gründen trotzdem um die Ecke bringt.

Der Einwand mit dem Fleischer bzw. Schlachthof ist gut: war ich bereits. Ergänzend hierzu ist der Ehemann von einem befreundeten Paar gelernter Koch und hat bereits "im eigenen Keller" ein Schwein ausgenommen bzw. komplett verarbeitet, u.a. war ich dabei und seine, darüber kann man jetzt streiten, sechsjahre alte Tochter. Aber die kommen eh vom Land bzw. Dorf und da ist das eben so, war früher(tm) sicherlich nicht anders.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auch wenns kein guter stil sein mag, antworte ich mit einer gegenfrage: wer von uns fleischfressern - ja, auch ich bin einer - will denn auch nur das geringste mit der produktion von tierischen produkten zu tun haben, war also bspw schon mal in einem schlachthof? ich behaupte sogar, dass wir (auch ich) fleisch nur deshalb genießen können, weil wir uns davon so weit wie möglich mental abgekoppelt haben. ist das nicht inkonsequent, sogar heuchlerisch?


Guter Punkt!
Tiere töten ist schon was, das ich mir nicht gut vorstellen kann. 
Das zerlegen hab ich als Koch noch lernen müssen (heute muss man das anscheinend nicht mehr oO  ).
Und darum bin ich auch der Meinung, dass man vom Tier, wenn es geschlachtet wird, auch alles verwertet.
Wenn ich zum Mittagessen Voressen bekomme, ist das für mich ok.
Für die "Millennials" bei uns auf der Arbeit, ist das eher ein "Bäh". Da muss es ein Steak sein. 
Was man mit dem Rest des Tieres macht, wissen die nicht mehr, weil sie sich keine Gedanken darüber machen.

Ich sag: Wenn Fleischkonsum, dann eben auch mal sowas (ok, ich ess' auch Gerne Leber)


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Oktober 2019)

Möchte ich wissen, was dann Voressen ist? 
Stelle mir da jetzt einen Haggis mit Augen vor. 

Symbolbild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Oktober 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich sag: Wenn Fleischkonsum, dann eben auch mal sowas (ok, ich ess' auch Gerne Leber)



Selbstgemachte Leberknödel!


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaube an die Gruppe Jogger bzw. Mönche erinnert sich jeder Spieler, oder?



ehrlich gesagt, nein. 
und zumindest in den letzten teilen hab ich nicht einfach mal so zum spaß einen massenmord an zivilisten durchgeführt, um die frage weiter oben noch zu beantworten.



> Ansonsten finde ich es interessant das auf den Punkt WoW / andere MMORPGs überhaupt nicht eingegangen wird, denn gerade hier gibt es sehr sehr viele Tiere welche neutral sind, d.h. dir nicht ans ... Wortwitz ... Leder wollen, die man aber aus div. Gründen trotzdem um die Ecke bringt.



ich hatte vor inzwischen 10 jahren mal ne wow-phase. das ist mein einziger berührungspunkt mit dem genre. dementsprechend kann ich ziemlich wenig dazu sagen. ich weiß nicht mehr, ob es quests gab, in denen man nicht feindlich gesinnte tiere killen musste.
falls doch, könnte hier die grafische abstraktion und das fantasy-setting eine rolle spielen. definitiv mal in minecraft, das ich allerdings noch nie auch nur angespielt habe. 



> Der Einwand mit dem Fleischer bzw. Schlachthof ist gut: war ich bereits. Ergänzend hierzu ist der Ehemann von einem befreundeten Paar gelernter Koch und hat bereits "im eigenen Keller" ein Schwein ausgenommen bzw. komplett verarbeitet, u.a. war ich dabei und seine, darüber kann man jetzt streiten, sechsjahre alte Tochter. Aber die kommen eh vom Land bzw. Dorf und da ist das eben so, war früher(tm) sicherlich nicht anders.



das war eigentlich kein einwand, sondern nur ne feststellung. ich hab nie behauptet, dass ich diesbezüglich moralisch sonderlich integer wäre: ich konsumiere (immer weniger) fleisch. wirklich mit der herstellung beschäftigen will ich mich aber tatsächlich nicht. da würde ich ganz schnell in erklärungsnöte kommen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, nein.


w00t.

http://i.imgur.com/mqayrQj.jpg
Ich verlink das mal nicht direkt ... 

Cowabunga!




> ich hatte vor inzwischen 10 jahren mal ne wow-phase. das ist mein einziger berührungspunkt mit dem genre. dementsprechend kann ich ziemlich wenig dazu sagen. ich weiß nicht mehr, ob es quests gab, in denen man nicht feindlich gesinnte tiere killen musste. falls doch, könnte hier die grafische abstraktion und das fantasy-setting eine rolle spielen. definitiv mal in minecraft, das ich allerdings noch nie auch nur angespielt habe.


Ich weiß es "leider", weil ich mit Kumpels gerade im WoW-Classic Sumpf versinke ...



> das war eigentlich kein einwand, sondern nur ne feststellung. ich hab nie behauptet, dass ich diesbezüglich moralisch sonderlich integer wäre: ich konsumiere (immer weniger) fleisch. wirklich mit der herstellung beschäftigen will ich mich aber tatsächlich nicht. da würde ich ganz schnell in erklärungsnöte kommen.


Ich denke es ist nicht verkehrt sich den Verwertungsprozess einmal anzusehen. Was das Fleisch betrifft: ich hab ein, zwei Fleischer "am Start" die dir quasi den genauen Werdegang des Tieres darlegen können, wo der Metzger selbst regelmäßig vor Ort ist und und und ... ab und zu geht es auch zum Gut Hesterberg, da sieht man quasi die Tiere live die in ein paar Wochen, Monaten dann in handlichen Portionen zu erwerben sind.

Ob ich jetzt ein Tier eigenhändig töten könnte? Keine Ahnung. Gewalt, egal in welcher Form, ist mir suspekt ... mehr als nur suspekt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit GTA eigentlich schon wirklich GTA: den ersten Teil.
> 
> Ich glaube an die Gruppe Jogger bzw. Mönche erinnert sich jeder Spieler, oder?


Jupp. Das waren u.a. einige der "Amoklauf"-Missionen. Aber das hat auch eher in die Kategorie "rabenschwarzer Humor" gehört.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ob ich jetzt ein Tier eigenhändig töten könnte? Keine Ahnung. Gewalt, egal in welcher Form, ist mir suspekt ... mehr als nur suspekt.


Ich denke keiner von uns hätte echte Ambitionen jetzt den Hobby-Jäger in realen Leben zu machen. Aber man sollte nicht vergessen dass Berufsjäger ihren Job nicht aus Lust zum Tier-Abknallen machen sondern um Über Population von Wildschweinen und Co. zu unterbinden.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2019)

Kommt darauf an. Einige Jäger scheinen doch ab und zu sehr schießwütig zu sein. Was ich aber jetzt auf dieses Berufsbild nicht pauschalisieren will.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann virtuell alles abknallen. Kinder, Rehe und Terroristen. Wieso auch nicht, es sind nur Pixel. Klar bin ich grundsätzlich lieber ein "guter" Spieler, dauernd böse zu sein macht mir keinen Spaß, so wie GTA es einem z.b. oft geradezu aufzwingt. Aber ich spiele mein Spiel auch nicht öffentlich auf ner Leinwand in der Allianzarena, sondern in meinen vier Wänden. Da sieht es niemand und somit provoziert es auch niemanden.

Achja, und ich bin auch mit 43 immer noch unverschuldet und habe keine Vorstrafen. Nicht mal Punkte in Flensburg. In Spielen böse zu sein hat ja mit der Realität nix zu tun. Trotzdem kann ich Leute verstehen, die da irgendwo bei manchen Inhalten ne Grenze ziehen. Aber die sind dann halt vielleicht zu emotionell dabei^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an. Einige Jäger scheinen doch ab und zu sehr schießwütig zu sein. Was ich aber jetzt auf dieses Berufsbild nicht pauschalisieren will.


Ich kenne einige Jäger bei uns recht gut, und auf die sind wir ziemlich angewiesen. Wie sich u.a. Rotwild in den vergangenen Jahren vermehrt hat, das nimmt schon unnatürliche Ausmaße an. Die Tiere wagen sich schon bis in die Dörfer oder Stadt-Vororte, und sogar Friedhöfe sind vor denen nicht sicher. Aber gut, das Sauerland ist eben eine sehr waldreiche Region.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Oktober 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich denke keiner von uns hätte echte Ambitionen jetzt den Hobby-Jäger in realen Leben zu machen.



Doch, eigentlich schon. 
Die Hauptkrux ist aber, a)willst Du Dir ein eigenes Revier mit allen Pflichten ans Bein binden? b) so man will, bekommt man überhaupt ein Revier? und c) wirst Du als "revierloser" Jäger überhaupt von Jagdpächtern als Gast eingeladen? 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass man als Inhaber eines Jagdscheins dann einfach so in den Wald gehen und 'nen Bock schießen kann...


----------



## Rabowke (25. Oktober 2019)

Dafür müsste man aber eine ... Waffe ... in die Hand nehmen und das find ich mal völlig bekloppt.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Oktober 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dafür müsste man aber eine ... Waffe ... in die Hand nehmen und das find ich mal völlig bekloppt.



Warum denn?


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Oktober 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach muss jeder selbst für sich wissen, was er spielt und warum. Solange er zwischen Realität und virtueller Welt unterscheiden kann sehe ich da kein Problem. Ich hab mich selbst vor einigen Tagen vom *Postal 4* Hype anstecken lassen und mir die Early Access Version gekauft. Nachdem ich dann knapp ne Stunde gespielt habe war ich aber auch "satt". Irgendwie gibt mir das nichts und diese Art Spiel macht mir nicht (mehr) wirklich Spaß. Ich kann auch einfach nicht bewusst böse handeln, selbst in Spielen nicht, es fühlt sich einfach nicht gut an. Als Stealth-Spiel mit mehr Erkundungsmöglichkeiten a la Dishonored & Co. hätte es mich evtl. aus Gameplay Sicht noch gereizt, aber so eine Spielweise scheint KI-technisch und auch von der Umgebungsgestaltung her nicht vorgesehen zu sein. Wie auch immer: Ich hab's dann recht schnell refunded obwohl mir Postal 2 damals recht viel Spaß gemacht hat. Aber das ist inzwischen halt auch über 10 Jahre her.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Oktober 2019)

Spiele gerade *Call of Duty: Modern Warfare* (das neue)

Die Singleplayer-Kampagne:
Im Gegensatz zum MP mit seinen scheiß Servern von denen man alle paar Minuten runterfliegt, ist der Modus wenigestens anständig spielbar und auch richtig gut geworden


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Oktober 2019)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare (das neue) grade eben schon durchgespielt 

die Kampagne war megageil  und Modern Warfare 2 (das neue) wird am Ende quasi angeteasert, mit einigen bekannten Namen



Spoiler



General Shepard, John "Soap" MacTavish, Victor Zakaev und sein Vater und natürlich abermal John Price und Nicolai


----------



## MrFob (25. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare (das neue) grade eben schon durchgespielt
> 
> die Kampagne war megageil  und Modern Warfare 2 (das neue) wird am Ende quasi angeteasert, mit einigen bekannten Namen


Schoen zu hoeren, dass ihnen die Kampagne gut gelungen ist. Ich denke ich werd mir das Spiel so in einem Jahr fuer $20 holen, da mich der MP eh nicht interessiert. Im Moment versuche ich sowieso Outer Worlds zu spielen, wobei mich da ein fieser crash im Moment von abhaelt.


----------



## golani79 (25. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare (das neue) grade eben schon durchgespielt
> 
> die Kampagne war megageil  und Modern Warfare 2 (das neue) wird am Ende quasi angeteasert, mit einigen bekannten Namen
> 
> ...


Bin gerade in der 3. Mission - bisher finde ich es super inszeniert und stimmig.
Und auf "Realism" wirkt alles gleich nochmal bedrohlicher.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (25. Oktober 2019)

Weiterhin XCOM2. Leider werden meine Truppen mittlerweile stark ausgedünnt.
Als hätte der Commander keine Ahnung, was er tut...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Weiterhin XCOM2. Leider werden meine Truppen mittlerweile stark ausgedünnt.
> Als hätte der Commander keine Ahnung, was er tut...


Wird eher der Schwierigkeitsgrad sein, der ist selbst auf Stufe Normal ausgesprochen hoch.


----------



## Robertius (26. Oktober 2019)

Seit gestern Abend Outer Worlds. Gefällt mir bis jetzt richtig gut. Aan fühlt sich irgendwie gleich wie zu Hause, es spielt sich wie eine sehr gute Mischung aus Borderlands und Fallout.


----------



## Zybba (26. Oktober 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wird eher der Schwierigkeitsgrad sein, der ist selbst auf Stufe Normal ausgesprochen hoch.


Ich hab massig Mods aktiviert, viele auch zum ersten Mal.
Die mischen das Spielerlebnis ordentlich durch.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Oktober 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hab massig Mods aktiviert, viele auch zum ersten Mal.
> Die mischen das Spielerlebnis ordentlich durch.



Diverse Mods können sich auch gegenseitig stören und auch das Spielerlebnis. Ist nicht unbedingt eine gute Idee ein Spiel mit X parallel laufenden Mods zu zocken.


----------



## Zybba (26. Oktober 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist nicht unbedingt eine gute Idee ein Spiel mit X parallel laufenden Mods zu zocken.


Ich finde, es ist eine hervorragende Idee.
Mods sind das Salz in der XCOM Suppe.

Manche bereiten auch kleinere Probleme, aber das nehme ich gerne in Kauf.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Oktober 2019)

Manchmal ist *Project CARS 2* doch ganz nett für ein kleines Onlinerennen auf öffentlichen Servern zwischendurch. Diesmal wurde ich sogar größtenteils von Remplern verschont. Dafür gab es leider einige Leute, die Überholt-werden als Anlass dazu nehmen den Server zu verlassen. So sind weniger als die Hälfte der Fahrer ins Ziel gekommen. Warum macht man sowas? Selbst wenn man Zweitletzter wird, hat man doch immer noch einen anderen Spieler geschlagen, was doch auch ein kleiner Sieg ist. Aber manche wollen einfach nur mit Gewalt gewinnen, bringen aber die Erfahrung und Fahrpraxis nicht mit, weil sie jedes Mal gleich nach Rennstart aussteigen, anstatt um ihre Position zu kämpfen. Und Zweikämpfe machen am Ende des Feldes genauso viel Spaß, wie auf den Podiumsplätzen ganz vorne.

Und mit diesem Rennen hab ich auch die 100 Stunden-Marke in Project CARS 2 geknackt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Oktober 2019)

Ich versuche gerade The Elder Scrolls Online zu spielen, aber heute ist es wirklich anstrengend, weil es ständig Verbindungsprobleme gibt. 
Es freut mich wahnsinnig, dass das Spiel nach der schweren Anfangsphase gut läuft, aber irgendwie kann der Megaserver da nicht gut mithalten. 

Der liebe Kai Schober hat gerade sicher auch alle Hände voll zu tun.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Oktober 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich versuche gerade The Elder Scrolls Online zu spielen, aber heute ist es wirklich anstrengend, weil es ständig Verbindungsprobleme gibt.


Haben wir auch, viele unserer Maingilde aber nicht, es schreit nach Probleme auf der Route zum Server (wir hocken in Kiel)
Andere aus Bayern, Ösi oder CH haben allesamt keine Probs.

Um die Mittagszeit geht es einigermaßen, aber wenn mehr los ist gibt es dort Abbrüche, während zB der LotRO Server and andere problemlos arbeiten.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Oktober 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Haben wir auch, viele unserer Maingilde aber nicht, es schreit nach Probleme auf der Route zum Server (wir hocken in Kiel)
> Andere aus Bayern, Ösi oder CH haben allesamt keine Probs.
> 
> Um die Mittagszeit geht es einigermaßen, aber wenn mehr los ist gibt es dort Abbrüche, während zB der LotRO Server and andere problemlos arbeiten.



Es hängt wohl mit Update 24 und dem Event zusammen. Dieses wird nun vielleicht verlängert, aber erstmal läuft die nächste Wartung. 


https://forums.elderscrollsonline.com/en/discussion/499388/update-on-pc-na-eu-issues-oct-26


----------



## Robertius (27. Oktober 2019)

Dank der Ikonen-Diskussion spiele ich gerade mal wieder das Spiel einer echten Ikone: Dungeon Keeper. Immer noch in meiner All time Top 10.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2019)

*Watch Dogs*

Story-Kampagne ist vom Tisch. Hat mir insgesamt gut gefallen. Chicago war toll, der riesengroße Fuhrpark und die Action auf den Straßen top, die Schleich- und Deckungsshooter-Elemente so wie sie mir schmecken. Die Story selbst okay, Aiden Pearce durchweg sympathisch, aber wenig empathisch. Ihm hätten viel mehr Emotionen trotz Rächer-Image gut getan.

Hatte ich meinen Spaß mit Watch Dogs? Ja, auf jeden Fall.
Würde ich *Watch Dogs 2* oder gar das kommende *Watch Dogs Legion* auf meine Must-Habe-Liste setzen? Eher nicht. In die Rolle von hippen, nervenden Dedsec-Hampelmännern zu schlüpfen habe ich genauso wenig Lust wie im dritten Spiel irgendeinen x-beliebigen Charakter ohne echten Hintergrund zu spielen. Ich kann verstehen weshalb man Aiden nicht mögen kann, aber er hat das Spiel wenigstens gut getragen. 

Schade... Wäre nicht die Wechselhaftigkeit bei den Alter Egos würde ich die Reihe weiter verfolgen, aber Ubisoft versucht es hier genauso wie mit Assassin's Creed. Nur mit dem Unterschied dass dies bei der älteren Marke besser funktioniert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Oktober 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In die Rolle von hippen, nervenden Dedsec-Hampelmännern zu schlüpfen



Ja. Das einzig tolle an WD2 war ne kurze Schwarzenegger-Imitation von Wrench.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yligDoLGboA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Oktober 2019)

hab mal mit *metro: exodus* angefangen.
meine güte ist der anfang nervig: alle paar minuten wird man durch cutscenes aus dem spielgeschehen rausgezogen und ist zum zusehen verdammt.
teilweise merkt man überhaupt nicht, dass man endlich wieder weiterspielen "darf". was für ein krampf! wer denkt sich so was aus? ich hoffe, das bleibt nicht durchgängig so.


----------



## MrFob (29. Oktober 2019)

Spiele seit Ende letzter Woche *The Outer Worlds*:

Der Firefly vibe an Bord der Unreliable (mein Raumschiff) ist wirklich unverkennbar. Meine Mechanikerin ist ziemlich genauso drauf wie Kaylee von der Serenity, ich hab auch einen Priester an Board, das Schiff sieht schon sehr aehlich aus und jetzt hatte ich letztens auch noch einen Frachtraum voller Kuehe :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War gestern abend in TOW noch auf dem Asteroiden Scylla unterwegs. Sehr coole Atmosphaere. Irgendwie mag ich Asteroiden immer (waren auch immer meine liebsten Locations in den Mass Effect Spielen, Bring Down The Sky DLC fuer ME1 oder HC-47c in Andromeda).
https://video-images.vice.com/_uncategorized/1571776351724-unknown-5.png
Wie ich aber auf einem praktisch leblosen Asteroiden diese Kuehe aufgegabelt habe muss mir schon noch jemand erklaeren. 
Oh, und bestes Zitat bisher (von einem Typen, der sich ueber den Geschmack des Essens beschwert): "This thing tastes like the north end of a southbound cystipig." 

Der Podcast mit unseren Eindruecken duerfte uebrigens heute Abend oder morgen online sein.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> definitiv nix für mich. ich würde mich schlecht dabei fühlen, mich an ein völlig argloses tier heranzupirschen, um es dann aus dem hinterhalt über den haufen zu ballern.



noch ein kurzer nachklapp zu diesem überraschend kontrovers diskutierten thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aus der aktuellen maniac. es geht um monster hunter world. in der rubrik "spiele, die man (eigentlich) niemals spielen würde".
bin ich immerhin nicht das einzige heuchlerische weichei.


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2019)

Wie ists denn in Monsterhunter?
Wenn man für jedes erlegte Monster XP und Ressourcen bekommt, dann ists logisch, dass man das macht, damit man gegen richtig grosse Brocken eine chance hat.
So ähnlich spiele ich die meisten Games: Erst mal alle Stats so weit wie möglich hochpushen, bevor die Story weiter geht. Damit ichs da eben leichter habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> noch ein kurzer nachklapp zu diesem überraschend kontrovers diskutierten thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorschlag an den Schreiber und Bonkic:
5 Minuten rumheulen und weiterzocken... Oder ein anderes Hobby suchen.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wie ists denn in Monsterhunter?



keine ahnung, ehrlich gesagt. 
interessiert mich nicht die bohne. hab den hype um die reihe nie kapiert.
obwohl die ps4-version von monster hunter world hier sogar irgendwo rumfliegen sollte.


----------



## Zybba (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich glaube in Monster Hunter wird man für Missionen selten in Kämpfe verwickelt.
Es ist mehr so ein planvolles Stellen und, Nachjagen und Töten.

Wo ich bei Call of the Wild die Bedenken irgendwie noch nachvollziehen kann, wird es bei extrem wehrhaften Fantasiewesen schwieriger.


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> keine ahnung, ehrlich gesagt.
> interessiert mich nicht die bohne. hab den hype um die reihe nie kapiert.
> obwohl die ps4-version von monster hunter world hier sogar irgendwo rumfliegen sollte.



Aber darum gehts doch:
Wenn ich Erfolge feiern kann und meinen Char verbessern, dann haue ich auch mal ein Karnickel um
Wobei viele Games keine oder nur zu Beginn XPs abgeben. Danach bringt das Rummetzeln nix mehr.

Zum "ich schiesse Tiere ab"-Thema.
Ich wollte schon länger mal so eine Jägersim spielen. Hab da eigentlich auch keine Bedenken dagegen.
Wenns bestimmte Missionen noch dazu sind (zu viel Rotwild, erschiesse 2 Böcke, etc) find ich das so gehaltvoll wie Bauersims & co.

Gegen das Schiessen hab ich im Prinzip auch nix. Im Militär fand ich das ziemlich spannend.. einfach der Ablauf, die Mechanik dahinter...
Im sehr verkleinerten Sinne ists wie bei Flugzeugträgern:
Was man damit machen KANN ist eine Seite. Was dahinter steckt, ist das Interessante, bzw die andere Seite.


----------



## MrFob (30. Oktober 2019)

Leute, da das Thema jetzt schon seit ueber eine Seite hier grassiert und nicht wirklich was mit dem Thread zu tun hat waere es vielleicht ne gute Idee einen eigenen Thread zu dieser (zugegebenermassen interessanten) Frage zu erstellen?

Und damit ich nicht nur am rumheulen bin, zurueck zum Thread-Thema: Wir haben gestern mal zu dritt in Star Citizen reingeschaut (Zybba war dank der derzeitigen Free Fly Woche auch mit dabei und hat auch gleich seine Meinung in den SC Thread geschrieben). Muss schon sagen, ist noch ganz schoen verbugt diese alpha, eigentlich fast wieder mehr als schon fruehere Versionen, die ich getestet hatte.
Das bloedeste im Moment ist, das man Schaden nehmen/austeilen kann, wenn man gegeneinander rennt, und zwar richtig viel schaden. Bin zweimal mit Zybaa zusammengestossen und danach waren meine Beine verkrueppelt und ich konnte nur noch kriechen. Dann haben wir es doch tatsaechlich geschaffft uns umzubringen und zwei von uns hatten danach Kriminellen-Status wegen Mordes und konnten nirgendwo mehr landen.
Auch die Flugzeiten sind schon ziemlich lang, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, wie oft man im Moment noch wegen bugs respawnt und dann wieder zu den anderen hinfliegen muss.

Auf der Haben Seite muss man sagen, dass es echt einfach fantastisch aussieht (so ein Anflug auf Arkcorp hat schon was), inzwischen sogar relativ anstaendig laeuft und die Interaktion der verschiedenen Physics Grids inzwischen ziemlich gut funktioniert. So hatte ich zum Beispiel versuch aus einem Schiff aus der Frontluke ins Weltall auszusteigen, hatte aber nicht gecheckt, dass das Schiff noch langsam nach vorne driftete. Resultat: Ich wurde beim ausstieg zurueck ins Schiff "geschubst" und bekam Schaden. Klar, realistischerweise haette ich ja eigentlich mein Momentum aus dem Schiff mitnehmen muessen, keine Ahnung ob das noch irgendwann implementiert wird, aber immerhin, wenn man dieses Detail aussen vor laesst dann funktioniert die Physik schon recht ordentlich.

Naja, also derzeitiges Fazit: Ein richtiges Spiel ist es nach wie vor nicht wirklich und man muss schon viel Geduld mitbringen, gerade auch noch wegen der Bugs, aber ich sehe deutliche Fortschritte zur letzten Version die ich so vor 6 Monaten getestet hatte und in der Gruppe macht eh alles Spass. Lustiger Abend auf jeden Fall.

Und nicht vergessen, it's an alpha.


----------



## Zybba (30. Oktober 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Lustiger Abend auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Und nicht vergessen, it's an alpha.


Das fasst es gut zusammen!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich spiele gerade Zelda BotW. So! 

Nachdem ich es einmal aus zeitlichen Gründen abgebrochen habe, macht es mir nun wieder richtig Spaß. Ich hoffe nur, ich bleibe dran, wenn RDR2 kommt. 
Und mein zweiter Durchgang Witcher 3, bei dem ich endlich auch mal das zweite Addon beenden wollte, steht auch noch aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Oktober 2019)

Gerade mal wieder ne Dreiviertelstunde im *American Truck Simulator* verbracht und ein wenig die nördlichen Staaten erkundet. Die Addons werden vom Detailgrad her wirklich immer schöner. Wird aber Zeit, dass die Engine ein paar schöne DX11 Funktionen dazubekommt. Die Performance ist da, aber ein paar frische Grafikeffekte, z. B. für Materialien, könnte das Spiel definitiv noch vertragen.


----------



## Loosa (31. Oktober 2019)

Seit ein paar Tagen Fortnite - und habe tatsächlich Spaß an der Sache. 
Im Solo-Modus komme ich meist unter die Top25 und gestern bin ich sogar mal Zweiter geworden.


Bei meinem ersten, kurzen Versuch vor einigen Monaten sah das noch völlig anders aus.
Keine Ahnung, ob sie seitdem was beim Matchmaking geändert haben, oder ob die Standardklamotten mich zur Zielscheibe machten.
Diesmal hab ich €10 in den Season Pass investiert.


----------



## McDrake (31. Oktober 2019)

*Obersever*
Gabs ja für lau im Epic-Store

Meine Güte...ein Psychospiel erster Kajüte.
Die Geschichte spannend (und ich bezweifle, dass die ein gutes Ende nehmen wird), graphisch sehr atmosphärisch, und der Sprecher (Rudger Hauer, R.I.P) klasse.
Clevere Detektivgeschichte in einer alternativen (?) Zukunft. Vom Setting erinnerts mich leicht an Blade Runner: "Schmutzige Sci-Fi" mit allzu menschlichem Touch.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Oktober 2019)

Gestern Abend hab ich noch mit dem kleinen Point and Click Adventure *The Silent Age* angefangen, gerade hab ich die letzte halbe Stunde gespielt. Das Spiel ist mit knapp über 2 Stunden Spielzeit wirklich sehr kurz, hat mich aber auch nur 88 Cent gekostet. Von daher: Völlig okay. Das Spiel an sich ist nichts besonderes. Es macht nichts falsch, aber es sticht auch in keinem Punkt heraus. Die Story entfaltet sich erst sehr spät im Spiel, es gab genau einen wtf-Moment und jetzt ist's durch. Evtl. sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass es sich um einen Android Port handelt und es vor allem um Zeitreisen geht und das Spiel beim Puzzledesign auch sehr häufig auf nicht allzu kreative Weise auf dieses Element zurückgreift. Für unter einem Euro kann ich mich wirklich nicht beschweren. Ein nettes kleines Adventure für zwischendurch, aber eben auch nicht mehr.

Als nächstes wollte ich eigentlich mit dem Horror Adventure *Sally Face* weiter machen, aber da die letzte Episode noch nicht erschienen ist (aber wohl bald erscheinen soll) werde ich damit wohl noch ein paar Wochen warten. Sally Face wurde häufig mit Fran Bow verglichen (eines der besten Point & Click Adventures, die ich kenne), daher sind meine Erwartungen groß.


----------



## McDrake (7. November 2019)

*Observer* durch
Uff... was haben die Leveldesigner geraucht?
So viel surreales was man mit einer Grafikengine darstellen kann. Im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes: Wahnsinn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Geschichte ist zwar nicht ganz einfach, aber schlussendlich verständlich.
Und man kommt, mit ein wenig überlegen, auch im Verlauf des Spiels drauf. Zumindest auf die richtige Fährte, was ebenfalls für das Spiel spricht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2019)

Nachdem ich nochmal locker 10 - 15 Stunden in *Watch Dogs* drangehängt und alle Fixer-, Konvoi- und Untersuchungsmissionen erledigt hab, stehe ich wieder von dem Luxus-Problem: Was zocke ich jetzt? 

*The Crew* war schon runtergeladen und wollte gespielt werden, auch ein Titel den mal Ubisoft Anno irgendwann mal großzügig verschenkt hat. Wo mir das pfeilschnelle Rasen in *WD* recht Laune gemacht hat war es fast naheliegend mit einem echten Raser-Titel anzuschließen. Leider hab ich keine Stunde durchgehalten. Das Fahrverhalten in *The Crew* ist arg seltsam, man rutscht ständig mit dem Heck als hätte der Bolide runtergefahrene Winterreifen. Und da das Tunen in den Werkstätten ein zwingendes Muss für den weiteren Spielfortschritt zu sein scheint hab ich abgewunken. Ich will mich voll und ganz aufs Gasgeben konzentrieren und mich nicht mit dieser Tuning-Kacke aufhalten. Somit das falsches Spiel für mich.

Nun wage ich mich an was völlig anderes: *Civilization 5* (auch ein geschenkter Key, von Taiwez, glaube ich) . Was quasi ein experimenteller Selbstversuch wird, denn a) hab ich bis zum heuten Abend noch kein einziges Civ - nicht mal zu DOS-Zeiten - angerührt, b) weiss ich überhaupt nicht ob mir dieses Genre zusagen wird und c) hab ich jetzt schon leichte Sorge ob ich das Spielprinzip - mal ab vom Rundenablauf - überhaupt schnalle.

Ich hege leichte Hoffnung dass ich mich damit ähnlich spät anfreunden kann wie mit *XCOM*. DA hat es wider Erwarten funktioniert. ^^

Edit: Ach du Sch… Ne, das wird nix. Ohne Handbuch blicke ich bei diesem Spiel nicht durch. Zuviele Menüs, zu viele Möglichkeiten, zu wenig Vorwissen... Jetzt erinnere ich mich wieder warum mein bester Kumpel es nie geschafft hat mich mit seiner Civ-Sucht anzustecken.


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2019)

mal wieder was vom pile of shame abgearbeitet: bin mit *rise of the tomb raider* durch. 
so viel gibt's nicht zu sagen. wurde~ 15h gut unterhalten. nicht ganz uncharted-niveau meiner meinung nach, aber dennoch ein sehr nettes spiel.
aber meine herrn, gibt's da viel schrott zu finden und einzusammeln. was sie sich dabei gedacht haben, muss mir mal irgendwann einer erklären.
immerhin kann man den meisten kram völlig ignorieren, genauso wie die unnötigen sidequests.

ach ja, und ziemlich brutal für ein usk-16-spiel.


----------



## linktheminstrel (12. November 2019)

Habe vorgestern Mass Effect: Andromeda zu Ende gespielt...
Kurz: auch in der finalen Fassung hat das Spiel mit lauter Schlampereien zu tun. Des Öfteren verschwand Ryder in Zwischensequenzen, Missionen konnten nicht ohne Neustart weitergeführt werden,  die Fahrten mit dem Nomad waren immer noch ne einzige Ruckelorgie...
Das zur Technik. Die Story fand ich im Vergleich mit der Sheperd-Geschichte sehr lahm, den Antagonisten klischeehaft. Die Reaper waren wirklich furchteinflößend. 
Spielerisch tritt Bioware leider wieder auf der Stelle. Die Missionen auf den weitläufigen Planeten sind zu 99% schlichtes Abklappern, manche bedeutende Nebenmissionen stechen hervor, v.a. Peebees mission fand ich recht amüsant. 
Ganz schlimm war hingegen das Beschaffen der Filmutensilien. Hier musste ich nach Kadara, dann wieder nach Aya, das wiederholte sich, dann auf die Nexus, nur um dann wieder nach Kadara zu müssen... dazwischen musste ich stets den Gegenstand abliefern, erst meine mail lesen, wieder mit ner person reden... 
Die 3 minütige Filmsequenz war amüsant, die Mission aber stellvertretend für viele Beschaffungsquests grauenvoll langweilig und unnötig lange.
Unnötig lange trifft's gut, denn wie schon bei Dragon Age Inquisition fühlt sich das ganze Erlebnis unnötig groß und dadurch banal an. Habe ich bei nem Witcher 3 in jeder Ortschaft mindestens eine interessante Quest, bekommt man bei Mass Effect nur standard serviert, der schon vor 20 Jahren öde war.
Öde ist auch die Nexus. Hier gibt es extrem wenig zu tun, meist wieder besagte banal-quests. Spaßige Nebenbeschäftigungen wie ein Militärprogramm, Nomad-Rennen, oder was inrerwssantes wie Quint sucht man vergebens. Halt gleich öde wie die Himmelsfeste und Orlais.
Andromeda hat seine wirklich guten Momente, mit Drack und Liam zwei wirklich coole Charaktere und ist weit davon entfernt, ein schlechtes Spiel zu sein. Es wäre aber linearer und kleiner, dafür ohne die Masse an Fehlern die viel lohnendere Spielerfahrung gewesen.

Luigi's Mansion 3
Ich sagte Anfang Jahr, dass ich nicht glaube, dass ein Spiel Resident Evil 2 noch von meinem persönlichen GotY verdrängen kann... tja, dieses Spiel ist drauf und dran. Es ist diese absoljte Luebe zum Detail, die großartigen Rätsel und dieser Erguss an kreativen, urkomischen Einfällen. Das wird gemischt mit fanfastischen Kulissen in grandiosen Gruselthemen und gepaart mit superbem Gameplay und nem superben Soundtrack. 
Ist nicht nur das beste Spiel der Reihe, sondern einws der unterhaltsamsten Spiele, die ich je gespielt habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. November 2019)

Kein Racer, keine Strategie. Kurzfristig hab mich ich gestern spät dann doch lieber für nen interaktiven Film entschieden, und zwar für nen Klassiker: Das Remaster von "Fahrenheit".

Die grandiose Atmosphäre die mich damals schon vor fast 15 Jahren wie ein starker Magnet anzog hat nix von ihrer Wirkung verloren, da stört auch die veraltete Optik kein bisschen. Besonders der Score von Angelo Badalamenti zieht einen tief hinein... Wobei ich mich frage ob dieser schon damals so unsauber aufgenommen wurde, manches Stück klingt in höheren Tonlagen auffällig schrill.

Wie auch immer, die Remaster-Unterschiede zur Original-Optik sind verschwindend gering und machen das Spiel auch nicht bedeutend hübscher, aber das war hier für mich nie der entscheidende Faktor. Wegweisend für nachfolgende Spiele seiner Art war dieses Quantic Dream-Werk so oder so.

Hab mich kurz an die Gamepad-Steuerung probiert, letztendlich bleibe ich lieber wie damals bei Maus+Tastatur. Keine Ahnung warum, aber dafür dass es eigentlich auf Controller-Bedienung ausgelegt ist reagiert das Spiel darauf nicht so wie es soll. Die Spielfigur und Kamera lassen sich noch einwandfrei bewegen, eine Interaktion mit Objekten will jedoch warum auch immer nicht gelingen.

Wie dem auch sei, die nächsten Spielstunden werden eine Art Zeitreise zurück in die mittleren 2000er, als ich für "Fahrenheit" Feuer und Flamme war. 

Edit:
Das Gamepad-Problem konnte ich doch noch aus der Welt schaffen, Dank Steam-eigener Controller-Assistentfunktion. Wusste gar nicht dass es sowas gibt, bin aber beim Durchlesen im spieleigenen Diskussionsforum drauf gestoßen. Das sind genau die Vorzüge von Steam die mir kein anderer Client bietet, Problem-Lösungen findet man fast immer an Ort und Stelle.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. November 2019)

Ich habe mir jetzt ein Spiel gekauft, vor dem ich mich sehr lange gesträubt habe und nicht sicher war, ob ich es überhaupt spielen möchte. Vor ein paar Monaten hab ich mir dann mal die ersten ein bis zwei Spielstunden bei Youtube angeschaut und zumindest die Spielmechaniken und das Setting sahen gewohnt interessant aus. Die Darstellung eines der beiden Protagonisten dagegen hat mich ziemlich abgeschreckt und das ist auch der Hauptgrund, warum ich es eigentlich gar nicht spielen wollte. Es geht um das Spiel *Sherlock Holmes and the Devils Daughter*.

Der Grund, warum mich die Protagonisten so abgeschreckt haben, ist zuerst einmal das Aussehen. Während sich die Entwickler, Frogware, früher bei der Darstellung der beiden Protagonisten an der 80er/90er Jahre Sherlock Holmes Serie mit Jeremy Brett und David Burke (später ersetzt durch Edward Hardwicke) orientiert haben, hat man bei The Devils Daughter plötzlich offenbar die Darsteller aus den beiden Kinofilmen aus Vorbild genommen, obwohl es sich bei The Devils Daughter streng genommen storytechnisch um die Fortsetzung von The Testament of Sherlock Holmes handelt, bei dem anscheinend ein Charakter, der erst gegen Ende des Vorgängers (dazwischen gab es noch Crimes and Punishments, das aber storytechnisch nicht direkt mit dem Vorgänger und Nachfolger zutun hatte) enthüllt wurde, eine wichtige Rolle spielen soll.

Davon abgesehen bin ich ein Fan sowohl der original Holmes-Fälle von Arthur Conan Doyle, als auch der Serie mit Jeremy Brett und David Burke/Edward Hardwicke. Die beiden Kinofilme dagegen waren für sich betrachtet als Actionfilme mit viktorianischem Setting zwar ganz okay, aber nur wenn man die Tatsache, dass es sich um Sherlock Holmes handeln soll, dabei ausblendet (zumindest mir ging es so).

Wie auch immer: Da mein Reinschauen bei Youtube vor einer Weile nicht die Vollkatastrophe bestätigt hat, die ich durch die Neuorientierung der Adventure-Serie erwartet hatte, werde ich dem Spiel jetzt doch mal eine Chance geben, auch wenn mir vor allem die Darstellung des Doktor Watson ziemlich gegen den Strich geht, der, gemessen am Intro des Spiels, wohl nicht viel von dem Konzept "ärztliche Schweigepflicht" hält. Dennoch werde ich dem Spiel mal eine faire Chance geben. Holmes unterscheidet sich auf den ersten Blick nicht so extrem von dem Holmes aus Testament und Crimes and Punishments, wie ich befürchtet hatte ... vielleicht sind die Fälle ja trotz allem ganz spannend. Auf jeden Fall hoffe ich, dass es in Zukunft weitere Holmes Spiele von Frogware gibt, dann allerdings hoffentlich wieder etwas traditioneller, was die Darstellung und das Verhalten der beiden Hauptprotagonisten angeht.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. November 2019)

Jedi Fallen Order  am suchten 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o4jg9tfg2wA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (16. November 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Jedi Fallen Order  am suchten



Dann erzähl mal. Also ob es sich lohnen würde und so und alles was dazugehört.

PS: In dein Yt Video habe ich mal reingeschaut, aber die Qualität ist da leider Unterirdisch. Da solltest dir mal andere Aufnahme Optionen ausdenken.  Habe da nach 5 Minuten abgebrochen, machte keinen Spass dieses anzuschauen (also rein optisch gesehen).


----------



## LOX-TT (16. November 2019)

war ein aufgezeichneter Live-Stream mit der Share-Funktion der Konsole, die ist meistens nicht ganz so hoch. 

zum Spiel:

joa macht mir bisher schon viel Spaß, man ist halt mit Cal auf verschiedenen Planeten unterwegs um dort Relikte der Jedi zu suchen, man kann mit seinem kleinen Droiden allerlei Zeug scannen, wie Echos (Erinnerungen in der Macht) oder besiegte neue Gegner-Typen wie Sturmtruppen oder Kreaturen, die man dann in der Datenbank nachlesen kann. Zudem kan BD-1 in kleine Kisten klettern wo man dann immer entweder Skins findet für den Droiden, das Raumschiff oder den Poncho oder man findet Material für sein Lichtschwert, um dieses umzugestalten (z.B. anderer Griff oder die Farbe der Klinge)

An Meditations-Punkten wird automatisch gespeichert und man kann sich ausruhen, bekommt dann wieder volle Energie und Medi-Paks von BD-1, allerdings respawnen dadurch dann auch alle bereits besiegten Gegner. Zudem gibt es dort noch einen Skill-Three in dem man seine Erfahrungspunkte in 3 Skill-Typen (Macht, Lichtschwert und Überleben) stecken kann

Das kämpfen gefällt mir auch, man kann die Macht nutzen (Zeitlupe bei Feind, Schub) im Kampf, die kleinen Tiere wie so Madenratten oder Käfer kann man One-Hiten und direkt wortwörtlich zerlegen, bei den Sturmtruppen-Typen hängt es vom Fein ab und wie man angreift. Wenn man unentdeckt von hinten zuschlägt kann man selbst die Scouts oder Raketenwerfen One-Hiten, sonst können sie (Scouttruppen) allerdings parrieren und halten etwas mehr aus. Die Schüße der normalen Sturmtruppen kann man auch einfach per Lichtschwert zurücksenden, was ebenfalls dann als One-Hit endet.

Planeten hab ich bisher 4 gesehn im Spiel die sich alle optisch sehr unterscheiden und eine einzigartige Fauna bieten. Sei es der Anfangsplant mit dem Klonkriegs-Wrack Schrottplatz, das komplett in rotem Licht erstrahlende Dathomir oder ein Planet mit riesigen Felssäulen die aus den Wolken herausragen. Manche davon sind unter der Herrschaft des Imperiums, andere scheinen unbewohnt abgesehen von Kreaturen.

Der Sound gefällt mir auch sehr, sei es der Soundtrack, die unverkennbaren Sounds vom Lichtschwert, Blastern oder TIE-Fightern und Kampfläufern, als auch die Schreie/Geräusche der Tiere etc.

edit: grad nochmal reingeschaut, dieses permanente Bildzucken/-flackern im Video ist sehr seltsam, das hat ich sonst nie, muss mal kucken woran das liegt, vielleicht war die Verbindung gestern mies, muss mal den Router reseten, hilft meistens bei sowas. Das Spiel läuft jedenfalls sehr flüssig, daran liegt es definitiv nicht.


----------



## McDrake (17. November 2019)

Gestern *Uncharted 4* zum Abschluss gebracht.
Einfach nur schön... und ein passender Epilog, wie ich finde. Nicht schnulzig, sondern passend, mit der gewissen Priese Humor.
Bissl sentimental wurde ich dann doch. Denn Drake (nein, ich hab meinen Nick nicht wegen/von ihm) und seine Leute haben mich lange begleitet.

Dadurch wurde wieder ein Spielplatz frei auf der PS4.
Eigentlich wollte ich zu RDR2 greifen. Aber der Preis im Store noch bei 60.- (Franken)??
Da war ich kurz davor, die normale Disc-Fassung bei WOG zu kaufen für 49.90

Aber halt!
Online Horizon Dawn Complete für 22.90?
Da schlag ich doch zu


----------



## golani79 (17. November 2019)

Ist RDR2 nicht grade im Angebot für 34.99€?



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (17. November 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ist RDR2 nicht grade im Angebot für 34.99€?
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Mit PS+
Hab ich aber nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. November 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gestern *Uncharted 4* zum Abschluss gebracht.
> Einfach nur schön... und ein passender Epilog, wie ich finde. Nicht schnulzig, sondern passend, mit der gewissen Priese Humor.
> Bissl sentimental wurde ich dann doch. Denn Drake (nein, ich hab meinen Nick nicht wegen/von ihm) und seine Leute haben mich lange begleitet.



Volle Zustimmung. Uncharted 4 stand neben Horizon auf meiner „Spiel das jetzt mal durch, wo du wegen Death Stranding die Pro wieder angeschlossen hast“-Liste k d ich habe es jetzt auch durch. 

Erst einmal war ich mehrfach schwer beeindruckt, wie toll das Spiel immer noch aussieht. Immerhin ist es von 2016, aber kann immer nich locker mithalten. 
Dann natürlich wieder die bombastische Inszenierung, die die Reihe ausmacht. Da hält man in manchen Szenen auch so die Luft an, bis eine Passage vorbei ist, weil plötzlich alles zusammenbricht und man schnell raus muss. 

Und so sehr ich Tomb Raider (und gerade den Reboot) mag und als Vorläufer eines Uncharted sehe: das Herz, das Uncharted hat, erreicht Lara noch nicht ganz. Jonah als Sidekick ist ja schon ein guter Anfang gewesen, aber gegen Nathan und seine Leute kommt das noch nicht an. Allein schon der Humor macht es etwas hutzeliger. 

Horizon hatte ich mal 30 Stunden gespielt und viel erreicht, aber da bin ich komplett raus. Wenn ich zurück bin, werde ich es noch einmal von vorne beginnen, aber auf einem leichteren Schwierigkeitsgrad, damit ich die bekannten Stellen schneller abschließe. 

Bei Death Stranding bin ich jetzt in Kapitel 4...nach mehr als 30 Stunden. Es sollen 14 Kapitel sein? Tja, das kann noch dauern.  
Das Spiel krümmt die reale Zeit, die beim Spielen einfach viel schneller abläuft. 
Die Story ist immer noch sehr interessant und mittlerweile habe ich auf die englische Sprachausgabe umgeschaltet. 
Bin noch nicht sicher, wo das alles enden wird. 
Irgendwie bin ich etwas Team Higgs, so lange er nicht Sam das Gesicht ableckt. 
Ich traue der ganzen Hurra-UCA-Klamotte nicht. Mal schauen, ob es wirklich so schwarz und weiß ist, oder ob da noch ein doppelter Boden reinkommt und der eigentlich Bösewicht gar nicht mehr so böse erscheint. 

Ich hätte ja bei Witcher 2 anfangs auch nicht gedacht, dass ich schließlich mit dem zuvor heraufbeschworenen zweiten Gegenspieler sympathisieren und zusammenarbeiten würde.


----------



## golani79 (17. November 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mit PS+
> Hab ich aber nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist dann natürlich doof -.-


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2019)

*Fahrenheit Remastered
*
Och menno… Sind die 8 Stunden (und damit das ganze Spiel) schon vorbei...

Naja, aber es waren wirklich wieder tolle Spielstunden - und eine wunderschöne Erinnerung an meine mittleren Zwanziger als ich das erste Mal mit diesem Spiel in Berührung kam. Veraltete Optik hin, etwas wildes, teils konfuses letztes Drittel her, es ist und bleibt eines der besten unter den älteren Interaktiven Filmen. Ohne diesen hätte es andere ähnliche geartete Spiele von Telltale und Co. vielleicht nie gegeben.


----------



## McDrake (21. November 2019)

Fahrenheit war für mich eines der Games, welche mir zeigten, dass Spiele existieren können, neben den "normalen" Denkmustern. Ein weiterer Grund, elektronische Spiele als Kunst anzuerkennen. QuanticDreams....

Bin selber an *horizondawn*
Schön, dass gewisse, offensichtliche Dinge von Anfang klar gestellt werden. Denn die Rätsel, welche diese Welt innehat, finde ich spannend. Das Game motiviert mich sehr. Auch wenn die Zutaten dafür bekannt sind: Ich bin im Netz


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. November 2019)

*Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order*

Man merkt dem Spiel hinten und vorne an, dass da kein mega Budget rein gebuttert wurde. Das Spiel macht groß nichts falsch und macht echt Laune. Top Atmosphäre und Metroidvania-Elemente. Kampfsystem und Sound sind auch gut. Aber JFO krankt an etlichen Mängeln im Detal, von den nervigen Nachladerucklern und der schwankenden Grafikqualität mal abgesehen. Würde Star Wars nicht drauf stehen, hätte das Spiel auch von einem Indie-Studio kommen können.  Trotzdem würde ich es jedem empfehlen, der auf solche Spiele steht. Nur eben nicht für 60 Euro.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. November 2019)

Ich bin immer noch mit *Sherlock Holmes - The Devil's Daughter* beschäftigt und muss sagen: Nach all den recht negativen Reviews, die mich tatsächlich Jahre vom Kauf des Spiels abgehalten haben, und obwohl ich ein Fan des sehr traditionellen Sherlock Holmes bin (original Bücher von A. C. Doyle, ältere Filme und Hörspiele, die Serie aus den 80ern und natürlich auch die vorherigen Adventure Spiele von Frogware) gefällt mir das Spiel doch deutlich besser, als ich erwartet habe. Für ein Review ist es zwar noch zu früh, aber ich würde schätzen ich bin zu ca. 50% - 60% durch (wenn die Fälle alle ungefähr die gleiche Länge haben) und das Spiel hat fast alle meine Vorurteile und Befürchtungen gleich beim ersten Fall bestätigt: 

Watson sieht nicht mehr aus wie Watson, es gibt zeitkritische Momente, Action- und Stealth-Passagen und Quicktime Events. Alles Dinge, die ich in klassischen Adventure Spielen eigentlich nicht mag. Aber wenn man diese Neuerungen bzw. Veränderungen akzeptiert (und damit meine ich nicht einfach ausblenden oder ignorieren, denn sie sind immerhin ein wiederkehrender Teil des Spiels), dann kommt unter'm Strich doch ein erstaunlich traditionelles Sherlock Holmes Abenteuer dabei heraus, in dem man nach und nach vier oder fünf Fälle (hab mich da nicht gespoilert, bin jetzt aber bei knapp der Hälfte des dritten Falles) in typischer Sherlock Holmes Manier löst.

Eine entscheidende meiner Befürchtungen hat das Spiel aber rein gar nicht bestätigt: Es ist keine spielerisch umgesetzte Version der Kinofilme von Guy Ritchie. Die Fälle spielen sich im Grunde fast genauso, wie im Vorgänger Crimes and Punishments. Das heißt: Man ist damit beschäftigt Dokumente, Tatorte, Wohnungen und andere relevante Orte nach Beweisen durchsuchen, unterhält sich mit Zeugen und Verdächtigen und entwirrt so nach und nach die verknoteten Stränge des jeweiligen Falles, ganz klassische Krimikunst. Zum Schluss bekommt man eine Auslistung sämtlicher Fakten und darf an entscheidenden Knotenpunkten des Falles selbst interpretieren, was diese Beweise aussagen könnten und wer warum der Schuldige ist. So gibt es auch verschiedene wählbare Enden (wobei immer nur eine Auflösung richtig ist, der Täter ist immer der selbe) und darf auch über die Härte der Strafe mitentscheiden, wie auch schon in Crimes and Punishments. Diese Art des Abschließens eines Falles wurde im Grunde 1:1 aus dem Vorgänger übernommen.

Die weiter oben erwähnten Action- und Stealthpassagen sind dabei nicht in Hollywoodmanier umgesetzt, sondern wirken doch meist recht geerdet und sind eigentlich niemals so schwer, dass Frust aufkommt. Und was ich den Entwicklern auch hoch anrechne: Spürhund Toby hat tatsächlich das alte 3d-Modell aus den vorherigen Spielen behalten und es ist immer noch großartig. Ich liebe das trottelig liebe und gemütliche Aussehen dieses Hundes (ein Basset, wenn ich mich nicht irre)! Und natürlich darf er das eine oder andere Mal auch zur Lösung eines Falles beitragen.

Womit der größte und eigentlich einzig relevante Kritikpunkt für mich bleibt: Dr. Watson sieht wirklich nicht aus wie Dr. Watson. Ich weiß nicht, was die Entwickler sich dabei gedacht haben, aber das beste, was dem Spiel passieren könnte, wäre eine Mod oder ein Patch, der Watson das Aussehen aus Crimes and Punishments zurück gibt. Ich glaube, dann hätte das Spiel auch weitaus weniger negative Kritik von den Fans der vorherigen Teile der Reihe bekommen.

Jetzt habe ich das Review im Grunde doch schon geschrieben, denn viel mehr, als eine Meinung über das Ende und die Qualität der letzten Fälle werde ich zum Schluss wohl auch nicht mehr hinzufügen können. Ich hoffe jedenfalls sehr, dass Frogware in Zukunft auch weitere Sherlock Holmes Abenteuer in diesem Stil veröffentlicht, bevorzugt natürlich mit dem alten Watson und nicht mit diesem modischen Kerlchen, das er in The Devil's Daughter geworden ist.

*editier*

Und generell kann ich nur den Rat geben: Viele Spielereihen ändern sich im Laufe der Zeit, manchmal entstehen sogar gänzlich neue (Sub-)Genres. Wenn aber man ohne allzu viele Vorurteile dran geht, findet man häufig heraus, dass es dennoch auf ihre Art tolle Spiele geworden sind. Sie sind anders, ja, oft geht vielleicht auch Tiefgang verloren ... aber wenn man sich mit diesen Veränderungen arrangieren kann (und es wird immer Veränderungen geben, nicht nur in Spielen), dann machen sie oft trotzdem Spaß. Nicht immer, aber oft. Das habe ich z. B. auch in Bezug auf Thief 4 vor einiger Zeit gemerkt. Im direkten Vergleich zu Thief 1 und 2 kein würdiger Nachfolger. Das Spiel ist einfacher, die Leveldesigns sind kleiner und nicht so komplex ausgetüftelt, bieten nicht mehr so viele Wege und Möglichkeiten, aber für sich betrachtet war es dennoch ein spielenswertes und sehr atmosphärisches Spiel.


----------



## MrFob (27. November 2019)

So, bin gestern dann mit* Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order* fertig geworden. 
Was mich angeht, ich sehe es auf einer Stufe mit Jedi Academy und damit als eines der besten SW Actionadventures ueberhaupt.. Wir haben ja schon mehr als ausfuehrlich im Podcast darueber gesprochen, darum hier nur ganz kurz (haha, not really ):

*Pros (The force is strong with this one.):*
- Gameplay! Vom sehr timing und "finde das richtige Gegenmittel fuer jeden Gegnertyp" lastigen Kampfsystem, vor allem in Verbindung mit der Gegnervielfalt, ueber die Kletterpassagen bis hin zu den kleinen Umgebungsraetzeln. Das Spiel strotzt vor Awechslung und die Kombination aus Risiko und Belohnungen ist sehr motivierend.
- Progression: Man lernt staendig was neues dazu, was das gameplay erweitert oder veraendert. So wird es nie langweilig oder repetitiv.
- Leveldesign: Schlau gemacht, mit den Metroidvania Anleihen, klugen Abkuerzungen und exzellent abwechselnden Herausforderungen.
- Atmosphaere und Stimmung: Star Wars Flair pur, toll designte Planeten mit tollen Lichtstimmungen und Vistas, klassisches Star Wars Sounddesign und Musik, einfach tolle Atmosphaere. Man merkt so richtig wie das Imperium gerade die Galaxie mal so richtig auseinandernimmt. Top!
- Praesentation: Viele (aber auch nicht zu viele) schoene Cutscenes, alles schoen motion gecaptured. Der support cast ist klein aber fein (mit BD-1 als Star  ).
- Gut gemachte collectables: Ich hasse normalerweise Collectables aber hier sind sie gut gemacht, weil zum einen sind sie nicht auf irgendeiner Karte oder einem Radar verzeichnet, man findet sie also wirklich nur durch erkunden der Umgebung und kann sich dementsprechend auch auf die Schulter klopfen, wenn man ein trickreiches Secret entdeckt hat. Zum anderen sind die Collectables zwar auf keinen Fall notwending denn es handelt sichh hauptsaechlich um cosmetics und Kodex Eintraege aber man bekommt fuer jedes gefundene Collectable auch was. Nicht wie in BioWare oder Ubisoft Spielen, wo es heisst "sammel erst mal 25 von den Dingern, dann kriegst du vielleicht mal was". Einzige Ausnahme sind die Lebens/.Macht-Energie Secrets, aber die machen auch richtig Spass auszutuefteln. JFO ist das erste Spiel, wo ich die collectables wirklich mag.
- Schwierigkeitsgrad: Ich hab auf Normal gespielt und fand gegen Ende, wenn man alle Funktionen so richtig drauf hat wird es fast etwas zu einfach, aber dafuer gibt es ja auch noch zwei hoehere Schwierigkeitsgrade. Aber ueber weite Strecken fand ich das sehr angemessen.
- Optische Customization Optionen: An sich gibt es hier viele schoene Moeglichkeiten, allerdings finde ich der komische Poncho sieht echt scheisse aus (ein cape oder Jedi-Umhang waehre cooler gewesen). Das Lichschwert kann man wirkluch bis ins letzte Detail anpassen, allerdings


Spoiler



bekommt man 6 von den 8 moeglichen Klingenfarben fuer das Lichtschwert erst kurz vor Ende.



*Mittelmaessig (Only a Sith deals in absolutes):*
- Grafik: Nicht absolut Top Notch aber ok, einige Animationen koennten besser sein, die Haut der Figuren gefaellt mir nicht so gut und wirkt stark Uncanny Valley maessig. Dafuer gibt es wie gesagt, schoen designte Planeten und Lichtstimmungen.
- Story: Ist ok aber plaetschert eher so vor sich hin. Was ich aber aus dem Test von Matthias mal wieder nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann ist, dass er das Ende wohl etwas enttaeuschend fand. Ich fand das war richtig cool und bietet noch mal eine schoene Ueberraschung.


Spoiler



Dass das Holochron am Ende zerstoert wird war schon sehr lange abzusehen. Aber die letzte Mission im Fortress Inquisitorius war fand ich visuell noch mal richtig gut und der Endkampf war nochmal richtig schwierig. Zumindest hatte ich irgendwie keine gute Strategie gefunden Trilla effektiv und zuverlaessig zu countern, insofern musste ich viel Schaden einstecken und alle 10 Stimpacks aufbrauchen. Hab sie dann besiegt, ohne Stimpacks und mit nur ganz wenig Leben uebrig. war echt knapp. Dann kommt die Cutscene und man hoert dann nur erstmal nur das Scuba-Atmen. Ich dachte nur "Oh shit!". Dann kommt Darth Vader an und sie haben es von der Kameraposition her so aussehen lassen, als muesste man den jetzt auch noch bekaempfen. Zum Glueck ist dem aber nicht so und Vader ist quasi eher Teil des Outros. Puuuuuhhhhh! Aber cooler Moment. Insofern, mit der Vader cameo war es schon ein sehr cooles Ende fand ich.


- Die Mantis  (unser Raumschiff) und das Planeten-hopping: Die Mantis ist schon ganz cool und so, schoepft ihr potential aber nicht so ganz aus. Auch die Freiheit auf die verschiedenen Planeten zu reisen ist cool, aber auch das wirkt teilweise nicht so ganz organisch ins SPiel passend (und siehe cons).
- Die Steuerung wird relatic komplex. Fast alle Tasten haben mindesten zwei Funktionen (druecken, halten, doppelt druecken, etc.). Aber es funktioniert schon ganz gut. Ich habe mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt und kam damit gut klar.
- Die Karte ist ebenfalls recht komplex, wenn man sich mal an die 3D Ansicht mit den verschiedenen Ebenen gewoehnt hat zeigt sie aber an sich sehr gut die wichtigen Infos an. Karten fuer solche Labyrinth Levels zu machen ist eh nicht einfach, also passt schon.

*Cons (I have a bad feeling about this):*
- Gerade wenn man alles erforschen und finden will gibt es schon viel Backtracking. Wenn man zum dritten oder vierten mal durch den selben Gang durch muss und wieder die gleichen Gegner erledigen muss, dann wuensche ich mir schon, dass die Meditationspunkte vielleicht auch als fast travel Punkte fungieren koennten.
- Der Hauptcharakter Cal Kestis hat mMn ein sehr generisches Design. Zwar erfaehrt man uebers Spiel ein bisschen mehr ueber ihn, aber so richtig ans Herz gewachsen ist er mi nicht. Dem fehlt ein bisschen Grit.
- Die Kamera kann manchmal ein wenig komisch agieren/clippen, gerade wenn man in engen Raeumen kaempft. passiert aber eher selten und ist eigentlich der einzige Bug, den ich gefunden habe.

*Was will ich fuer ein JFO 2 (Difficult to see, always in motion, the future is):*
- Zunaechst will ich unbedingt ein JFO2. Da gibt es unheimlich viel Potential.
- Eine schleich-Mechanik! Das ist etwas, was ich mir beim spielen schon ein paar mal gewuenscht haette. Im moment kann man Gegner nur ueberraschen, wenn man von oben auf sie runter springt. Waere cool, Sekkiro-style schleichen zu koennen. Wuerde auch gut den Jedi passen (Obi-Wan auf dem Todesstern in Ep4) und wuerde neue Gameplay-Moeglichkeiten bieten.
- Vielleicht zumindest an der ein oder anderen Stelle ein bisschen offenere Levels. Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden, ich brauche keine open World, ich finde das Labyrinth aus Gaengen funktioniert gut, aber um es etwas aufzulockern koennte man hier und da auch mal eine weitraeumigere Umgebung einstreuen.
- Mehr coolness fuer Cal Kestis. Wie Zybba es im Podcast vorgeschlagen hat, geby ihm einen Bart, Kyle Katarn style. 

Aber, alles in allem, wirklich ein tolles Spiel. 9.5/10 Samen fuer das Terrarium auf der Mantis.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2019)

Da das Definitive Edition-Upgrade letztes Wochenende so günstig war und es kein Argument gab NICHT zuzugreifen hab ich nun * Shadow of the Tomb Raider* reaktiviert... Bin immer noch hin und weg, auch nach einem Jahr sieht das Spiel unglaublich lecker aus.

Versuche mich jetzt an den Zusatz-Gräbern... Aber mal ne Frage so am Rande:
Ist das normal dass diese DLC-Extras keine deutsche Sprachausgabe haben?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. November 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Versuche mich jetzt an den Zusatz-Gräbern... Aber mal ne Frage so am Rande:
> Ist das normal dass diese DLC-Extras keine deutsche Sprachausgabe haben?



Ich hatte jetzt erstmal nur den ersten DLC (mit Abby) gespielt, aber der hatte eine deutsche Sprachausgabe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt erstmal nur den ersten DLC (mit Abby) gespielt, aber der hatte eine deutsche Sprachausgabe.


Problem gelöst: Deutsche Sprachdatei musste nochmal nachträglich installiert werden (2,1 GB). Hmm… Ich kann mich täuschen, aber bei der Erstinstallation über Disc war das nicht nötig.


----------



## McDrake (2. Dezember 2019)

*Horizon Zero Dawn*
Meine PS4 läuft zZ ziemlich oft, dank dem Game. Und meine Frau schaut dem Spiel auch gerne zu 

Ja, es ist ein tolles Game, allerdings, das hab ich schon mal in nem anderen Thread gesagt, nicht wirklich innovativ.
Das Setting ist das, was einem, bzw mich, vorantreibt und die Geschichte.
Spielerisch irgendwie wie Tomb Raider in einer grösseren Open World.
Klettereinlagen sind ja eher rudimentär... grade, wenn man zuvor Unchartet gespielt hat 

Grafisch ebenfalls sehr hübsch. Aber auch hier habe ich schon schöneres gesehen (Witcher).
Ich bin aber auch erst in Meridian.

Bissl eigenartig finde ich die Levelanzeige bei den Quests. Die Hauptquest, welche eben nach Meridian führt, war Level 12 (?).
Runderhrum hats aber Maschinenwesen mit Level 20 und mehr. Ist für mich kein grosses Drama, da ich ebenfals so hoch bin.
Aber im Normalfall grase ich die Quests nach Schwierigkeitsgrad/Level ab. Da hab ich im Anfangsgebiet schon Level 15-Quests gemacht.
Gewolltes Backtracking?


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Dezember 2019)

Letzte Woche habe ich mir im Black Friday Deal ganz spontan ein Oculus Rift S Headset bestellt. Ich hatte ja schon mehrfach hier im Forum geschrieben, dass ich trotz des hohen Preisunterschiedes (oder gerade deswegen) mit der Entscheidung ringe, ob ich mir nun eine Rift S oder ein Valve Index Headset kaufen soll. Jetzt bin ich seit knapp ner halben Stunde zuhause, hab das Gerät ausgepackt und angeschlossen und ein paar Einstellungen gemacht und das Tutorial durchgespielt ... in 15 Minuten. Man kann dem Ding wirklich nicht vorwerfen, dass es umständlich einzurichten sei. 
Erster Eindruck: Gefällt mir sehr gut. Es ist kein massives Upgrade im Gegensatz zur Rift CV1, aber es ist definitiv eine sichtbare Verbesserung. Die Bildqualität ist deutlich klarer, die Controller liegen in der Hand und das interne Tracking funktioniert bei mir erstaunlicherweise reibungsloser, als es das externe Tracking meiner alten CV1 getan hat. Allerdings hab ich das jetzt auch ersetzt, da einer meiner Trackingsensoren gelegentlich Ausfälle hatte, von daher könnte das die Ursache für die Probleme gewesen sein. Der zweite Trackingsensor hatte allerdings nie Probleme, trotzdem funktioniert das Tracking der Rift S bei mir besser. Zwar wird das Lighthouse Tracking von Valve (Vive, Index) trotzdem nochmal ne Ecke besser sein, aber mit Sicherheit nicht so viel besser, dass es den enormen Preis der Index rechtfertigen würde. 
Und das ist auch genau der Grund, warum ich jetzt die Rift S gekauft habe. Ich will ein deutlich besseres Headset habe (auch ein besseres, als die Rift S), und das hätte ich auch mit der Index bekommen. Aber wenn die Index im Durchschnitt vielleicht 20 bis 30% besser ist, als die Rift S, hätte ich dafür mehr als doppelt so viel bezahlt ... und das sehe ich nicht ein. Daher sehe ich die Rift S jetzt erstmal für ein bis zwei Jahre als Übergangslösung an und bis dahin gibt es hoffentlich deutlich bessere Headsets, die eben nicht so extrem viel kosten, wie die Valve Index. *edit* Lediglich der Sound ist wirklich so schlecht, wie alle sagen. Man sollte in jedem Fall irgendwelche In Ear Kopfhörer dazukaufen oder eine andere Audiolösung. *edit ende* 

Aber genug zur Hardware ... hier geht es darum, was ich gerade spiele.

Und da ich das Ding jetzt habe, mache ich damit nachher genau das gleiche, was ich in den letzten Wochen so ziemlich jeden zweiten Abend mit dem alten Headset gemacht habe: Ich setze mich ans Lenkrad und fahre ne Runde *Euro Truck Simulator 2*. In ein paar Tagen kommt da ein neuer Patch (DX11 Support, der bringt im Vergleich zu DX9 DEUTLICH bessere Performance!) und auch ein neuer DLC raus (Road to the Black Sea) und der wird dann natürlich auch gekauft, wie schon vor wenigen Wochen der Utah DLC und sämtliche Länder-DLCs davor und die wahrscheinlich noch folgen werden. 
Das Spiel ist schon ein echt merkwürdiges Phänomen. Bei allen Spielen wünscht man sich Abwechslung, spannende Missionen, Drama, Action, Story ... Euro Truck Simulator 2 und American Truck Simulator bieten rein gar nichts davon. Genau genommen gibt es kaum etwas repetitiveres, was man zocken kann. Man sucht sich einen Auftrag aus, holt die Ware ab und fährt dann entweder eine Viertelstunde oder auch mal 2 Stunden am Stück von einer Stadt zur nächsten, bekommt dort Geld, kann sich neue Teile für den Truck kaufen und holt sich dann den nächsten Auftrag, der genauso abläuft. Aber es gibt einfach kaum etwas entspannenderes, was man am Abend zocken könnte. Und in VR ist das Ganze einfach so verflucht immersiv ... Radio an, losfahren und einen gemütlichen virtuellen Ausflug machen, quer durch Europa, oder im Falle des ATS, durch den (bisher nur) Osten der USA. 
Und da die DirectX 11 Version so unglaublich gut performt, kann ich das Spiel auch mit Mods zuknallen ohne Ende. Ich hab mir erst vor kurzem für ETS 2 und ATS die Jazzycat Mods runtergeladen, die hunderte Fahrzeuge für den KI Verkehr hinzufügen, und seitdem begegnet mir fast jeden Tag mindestens ein Auto, das ich noch nie im Spiel gesehen habe. Erst vor kurzem ist mir in Russland ein Mercedes NG Kipplaster entgegen gekommen ... die Dinger waren zur Zeit meiner Kindheit viel unterwegs und vielleicht ist Nostalgie auch ein bisschen der Grund, warum ich das Spiel so gerne spiele.

Genug geschrieben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ja, es ist ein tolles Game, allerdings, das hab ich schon mal in nem anderen Thread gesagt, nicht wirklich innovativ.
> Das Setting ist das, was einem, bzw mich, vorantreibt und die Geschichte.


Gerade die Geschichte war das schlechteste an dem Spiel. Sonderlich innovativ ist HZD nicht, aber (bis auf die Story) trotzdem echt gut. 



McDrake schrieb:


> Grafisch ebenfalls sehr hübsch. Aber auch hier habe ich schon schöneres gesehen (Witcher).
> Ich bin aber auch erst in Meridian.


Ich fand Horizon immer deutlich hübscher als den Hexer.


----------



## McDrake (3. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Gerade die Geschichte war das schlechteste an dem Spiel. Sonderlich innovativ ist HZD nicht, aber (bis auf die Story) trotzdem echt gut.


Vielleicht hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte nicht primär die Geschichte um Nora, sondern der Welt. Finde die kleinen Schnippsel aus der Vergangenheit, welche man findet, spannend.



> Ich fand Horizon immer deutlich hübscher als den Hexer.


Klar gibt einige sehr schöne Szenen und die Stimmung passt. 
Trotzdem laden Texturen teilweise merklich nach. Stört mich nicht wirklich, da ich absolut kein Grafiknerd bin. Sonst hätt ich schon lange eine bessere Graka 
Habe W3 aber auch nur auf dem PC gespielt und kenne die Konsolenfassung nicht

Aber technisch find ichs jetzt nicht soo der Hammer, trotz Einstellung auf "schön* und nicht "performance". Die NPCs sind auch nur Beiwerk, "stolpern" durch die Gegend und in den Städten ist doch irgendwie genau so viel los wie in den Dörfern: 
Ein paar uninspirierte Questgeber und Shops, bei denen ich irgendwie jetzt schon nix mehr interessantes finde.

Trotzdem will ichs weiter spielen. Also so viel falsch kann das Game nicht falsch machen.


----------



## MrFob (3. Dezember 2019)

@Neawoulf: Danke fuer die kurze Abhandlung zur Rift S. Als Besitzer des CV1 mit drei Sensoren, die auch gut funktionieren und als jemand, der die Bildqualitaet im Moment ausreichend findet klingt das so, als muesse ich da erstmal nicht aufruesten. Ich glaube so richtig interessant wird es dann erst, wenn das Handtracking naechstes Jahr rauskommt. Aber ich glaube wenn, dann wuerde mich eher die kabellose Quest interessieren, da habe ich aber noch etwas Zeit, vielleicht wird die in der zweiten Generation auch nochmal besser. Die Index waere mir aber auf jeden Fall auch viel zu teuer.
Na dann erstmal viel Spass mit dem neuen Headset!


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Dezember 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> @Neawoulf: Danke fuer die kurze Abhandlung zur Rift S. Als Besitzer des CV1 mit drei Sensoren, die auch ut funktionieren und als jemand, der die Bildqualitaet erstmal ausreichend findet klingt das erstmal so, als muesse ich da erstmal nicht aufruesten. Ich glaube so richtig interessant wird es dann erstm, wenn das Handtracking naechstes Jahr rauskommt. Aber ich glaube wenn, dann wuerde mich eher die kabellose Quest interessieren, da habe ich aber noch etwas Zeit, vielleicht wird die in der zweiten Generation auch nochmal besser. Die Index waere mir aber auf jeden Fall auchv iel zu teuer.
> Na dann erstmal viel Spass mit dem neuen Headset!



Danke  Ein Punkt, den ich unbedingt aber noch ergänzen sollte: Neben dem Sound, der wirklich schlecht ist (meine Kopfhörer sind zum Glück recht großzügig dimensioniert und passen über das Headset) ist auch die Darstellung von extrem dunklen Szenen (Nacht mit wenigen/schwachen Lichtquellen, Weltraum) nicht auf dem Niveau der Rift CV1. Die hat dank OLED mit ihrer Schwarzdarstellung in dem Bereich halt wirklich noch einen großen Vorteil, der nicht nur der Rift S, der teuren Valve Index fehlt, die beide LCD Displays verwenden.

Ich hab tatsächlich auch überlegt mir die Index zu kaufen, da das Headset an sich mit 539 Euro auch nicht sooo viel mehr kostet, als die Rift S und das nötige Zubehör (Tracking Stationen, Controller) modular ist und (vermutlich) auch mit zukünftigen Lighthouse Headsets (aktuell Vive, Vive Pro, Index und ich glaube auch Pimax) funktionieren würde. Aber zu teuer war mir das Ding dann trotzdem, daher nutze ich die Rift S jetzt als Übergangslösung für 2 Jahre oder so und bis dahin gibt es hoffentlich sehr viel bessere Technik, die eben nicht nur ein höher auflösendes Display, sondern auch Sachen wie Eye Tracking, Foveated Rendering, Handtracking usw. bietet. Die aktuelle Generation ist halt irgendwie immer noch ne Generation 1,5, als echte zweite Generation an Konsumenten VR Headsets sehe ich Rift S, Quest, Index, Pimax, Cosmos und Reverb noch nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Dezember 2019)

Vor einer Weile hab ich ja schon einiges über *Sherlock Holmes - The Devils Daughter* geschrieben. Damit bin ich jetzt durch und es war tatsächlich deutlich besser, als ich befürchtet habe. Die Fälle waren gut, einige allerdings ein bisschen zu kurz. Und Sherlock und Watson sahen halt schon deutlich anders aus, als in den bisherigen Spielen und Artworks rund um die Figuren von Arthur Conan Doyle. Auch charakterlich waren beide ein wenig anders (Holmes emotionaler und impulsiver, Watson weniger unterwürfig), als gewohnt, aber längst nicht so schlimm, wie in den beiden Guy Ritchie Filmen. Alles in allem ein gutes Spiel, das lediglich ein wenig umfangreicher hätte sein dürfen. Und ich hoffe, dass die Reihe von Frogware fortgesetzt wird, wenn möglich aber wieder ein wenig traditioneller, was die Darstellung der beiden Hauptcharaktere angeht. Und die Minispiele/Quicktime Events hätte ich auch nicht gebraucht, auch wenn die selten wirklich frustrierend waren. Was mir dagegen wieder gefallen hat: Man musste wirklich sein Hirn einsetzen und konnte, wenn man Beweise oder Aussagen falsch gedeutet hat, auch Unschuldige hinter Gitter bringen.

Und da mir das Detektiv-Spielen gerade wieder so viel Spaß macht, habe ich mir noch ein Detektivspiel gekauft ... allerdings ein völlig anderes: *Disco Elysium*, ein Detektivrollenspiel in einer Art fiktiven, dystopischen Dieselpunk-Welt. Insgesamt hab ich jetzt knapp 3 bis 4 Stunden in das Detektiv-Rollenspiel reingeschaut und bin mehr als beeindruckt. Grafik und Setting sind nicht einmal unbedingt so mein Ding (ich mag die Charakterportraits und die allgemeine Farbpalette des Spiels nicht besonders), aber spielerisch ist das Ding, soweit ich das bisher beurteilen kann, ein absolutes Brett für jeden Oldschool/Pen & Paper RPG Fan, dass ich ohne zu zögern in einem Zug mit Planescape Torment nennen würde ... und diesen Vergleich würde ich bei KEINEM anderen Spiel ziehen, das ich bisher gespielt habe. 

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, Disco Elysium als das beste Computerrollenspiel aller Zeiten zu bezeichnen ... was erstmal enorm provokant klingt. Ist Disco Elysium besser, als z. B. The Witcher 3? Wahrscheinlich nicht, daher kurz zur Erklärung: Mit "das beste Computerrollenspiel aller Zeiten" meine ich nicht das beste Spiel, das unter der Bezeichnung "Rollenspiel" vermarktet wurde. Das ist es wahrscheinlich nicht und sowas ich auch immer EXTREM geschmackssabhängig. Ich meine mit "das beste Computerrollenspiel" tatsächlich das beste Rollenspiel im direkten Sinne der Herkunft der Bezeichnung "Rollenspiel". Nämlich entstammt das Genre ursprünglich dem Pen & Paper oder Tabletop Rollenspiel, wo ein Spielleiter eine Gruppe von Spielern interaktiv durch eine Geschichte führt, in der jeder Spieler maximale Freiheit bei seiner Handlung und der Interpretation seines Charakters hat. Und diese Nähe zum klassischen Pen & Paper Rollenspiel habe ich so noch bei keinem anderen Computerrollenspiel erlebt. Man hat tatsächlich das Gefühl von einem virtuellen und unglaublich guten Spielleiter durch eine Geschichte geführt zu werden, die unglaublich vielfältige Entscheidungs- und Interaktionsmöglichkeiten bietet, wie ich das in noch keinem Spiel dieser Art erlebt habe.

Man hat so unfassbar viele Möglichkeiten, so unfassbar viele Dinge beeinflussen die Dialoge, die Handlungen. Man kann z. B. durch Erlebnisse inspirierte Dinge auswählen, über die der Charakter während er herumläuft, nachdenken soll und diese Gedanken führen irgendwann zu einem Ergebnis, das wieder den Spielverlauf oder den Charakter beeinflusst. Praktisch der Erfolg jeder ausgewählten Option und sogar jede Wahrnehmung während eines Gespräches oder einer Interaktion mit der Spielwelt wird durch die Fähigkeiten und Eigenschaften des Charakters beeinflusst. Es ist unfassbar, wie viele detaillierte, aber nicht unübersichtliche Texte und Variablen das Spiel berücksichtigt. Alles scheint irgendwie miteinander verknüpft zu sein. Und das Ganze artet trotzdem nie in einer Wall of Text aus, sondern wird immer in verdaulichen Häppchen präsentiert. Außerdem hat das Spiel einen oft großartigen Humor.

Und das sind erst meine Erfahrungen nach wenigen Spielstunden ... ich bin wirklich gespannt, was da noch alles kommen wird. Dabei hätte ich mir das Spiel fast nicht gekauft, eben wegen des Grafikstils und des Settings. Aber jetzt bin ich froh, dass ich es getan habe. Das ist genau die Art von Spiel, die ich gern unterstützen möchte, um das Genre Rollenspiel am Computer in Zukunft in dieser Form am Leben zu halten. Das Spieldesign und die Spielwelt von Disco Elysium sind das perfekte Gegenbeispiel zum Ubisoft-Prinzip, deren Open World Spiele immer enorm in die Breite, aber selten in die Tiefe gehen.

*edit* Einer der Gedanken/Fähigkeiten, die man dadurch bekommen kann, ist übrigens "volumetric shit compressor", über den der Spielecharakter nachgrübeln kann, nachdem der Partner einem gesagt hat "get your shit together!" Ich liebe den Humor in diesem Spiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Dezember 2019)

SW Fallen Order macht wahnsinnig viel Spaß und hat Nostalgie hervorgerufen. 

Habe mich gerade nach viel hin und her mit meinem Token mal wieder in meinen The Old Republic-Account eingeloggt und alle meine Charaktere sind noch da. Vielleicht schaue ich mal wieder ins Spiel rein. Ich werde hoffnungslos überfordert sein.


----------



## Wubaron (9. Dezember 2019)

Ich spiel weiterhin regelmäßig das Handy Spiel Star Wars Galaxy of Heroes. 
Bin aber dabei Battlefront 2 runterzuladen um mal wieder reinzuschauen. Hat sich wohl einiges getan. Zum mehr als reinschauen wirds aber net langen. 
Bei Fallen Order jucken mich ja schon die Finger. Ich glaub das werd ich mir holen wenn die Zeit reif und der Preis günstig ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2019)

Jurassic Park DLC von JWE 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uM-3OjhuMPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2019)

Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts. Aber das neue Zielverhalten ist erst einmal gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Dezember 2019)

Soo nach 6 h sind gerade mal das Tutorial und die 1. Mission durch.



Spoiler



Den Informanten (Nebenaufgabe in der Altai-Mission) konnte ich leider nicht retten. Und den 2. Kopfgeldtyp (für 11.000 Credits) habe ich nicht gefunden.



Das Spiel macht wirklich viel Spaß. Erst Recht wenn man herausgefunden hat, wie das Zielsystem gemeint ist und wie man die schweren "Kerls" mit der Gatling mit nur 1 Schuß ohne panzerbrechende Munition und ohne das Umfeld auszunutzen (Benzinfässer gehen nämlich auch) ausschalten kann (optimaler Genickschuß aus sehr kurzer für ein Snipergewehr ungewöhnlich kurzer Distanz (maximal 10-15 m) macht das möglich). Selbst mit dem ersten Scharfschützengewehr ohne jedes Upgrade. Das klappt aber halt auch nicht immer und funktioniert nur von hinten. Aus größerer Distanz hat man da aufgrund der schlechteren Durchschlagskraft keine Chancen. Dann braucht man im Idealfall ohne das Umfeld in Betracht zu ziehen bzw. wenn es im Umfeld nichts nützliches gibt frontal 2 Schüsse direkt durch das Frontvisier (Schuß 1 Glas weg, Schuß 2 Headshot).

Man kann auch eine Bulletcam einstellen (aber ohne XRAY wie bei Sniper Elite). Ich wünschte mir da nur, daß auch die Fehlschüsse so angezeigt würden um zu sehen wie scharf man vorbei geschossen hat oder nicht. Aber so wird jeder Volltreffer mit dem Snipergewehr in Slo Mo Bulletcam gezeigt.

Der Gewaltgrad ist überraschend hoch (Gliedmaßen lassen sich abschießen; der Kopf des Gegners platzt bei einem perfekten Headshot). Das Spiel trägt das USK18-Logo zurecht. Früher wäre so etwas gar nicht durch die Prüfung gekommen.

Auch ohne Open World bieten die ziemlich großen Missionsgebiete mehr als genug Optionen zum "austoben" und ausprobieren. Viele Gegner sind in denen vorhanden (ich habe in der 1. Mission 88 ausgeschaltet, 74 davon mit Headshot; die Trefferquote könnte etwas besser sein). Ob es am Ende alle Gegner waren weiß ich nicht, das bezweifle ich aber fast.

Das Spiel bietet auch einen ziemlich hohen Wiederspielwert für meinen Geschmack, da man bei einem Durchgang nicht jede Herausforderung erfüllen kann, da diese sich teils diametral widersprechen. Z.B. Herausforderungen wie z.B. "Kille nur X und erfülle dabei alle Aufgaben oder kille 5 Soldaten mit Giftgas oder halt Kille X und seine Assistenten innerhalb von 10 Sekunden". Außerdem kann man durch Wiederspielen seine Effizienz erhöhen und Fehler aus dem 1. Durchgang nicht mehr machen/vermeiden. 

Gut die Story ist nicht oscarverdächtig. Russen arbeiten mit Giftgas und wollen den Präsidenten töten  etc. pp. Man muß diese Bösewichter und deren Schergen ausschalten. Das wars storytechnisch schon. Aber ohne roten Handlungsfaden braucht man hier auch keine richtige "Story".

Es gibt auch etwas an Sammelkrams (Poster, Notizen, Tagebücher) den man einsammeln kann. Das hält sich aber auch wiederum in Grenzen. Im 1. Missionsgebiet sind es nur 6 oder 7 und beim 2. auch nicht mehr. Und es gibt bislang insgesamt nur 5 oder 6 Missionsgebiete. Diese Sammelei hält sich somit in Grenzen. Die Dinge sind aber teils gut versteckt bzw. teils auch wiederum so offensichtlich platziert, daß ich die anfangs gar nicht für voll genommen hatte (an Mauern  hängende Poster). Dafür bekommt man Informationstokens. Wozu die gut sind keine Ahnung. 

Man kann nach einer Mission sich neue Waffen kaufen, seine Ausrüstung aufwerten, neue Funktionen hinzufügen und sich so RPG-Artig verbessern (betrifft aber überwiegend Ausrüstung, mehr Gadgetplätze, bessere körperliche Leistungen und erhöhten Widerstand.

Die Befürchtungen der fehlenden Open World haben sich bislang nicht bewahrheitet (obwohl ich gegen eine bessere Open World nichts auszusetzen hätte). Es gibt viele mögliche Wege die man nehmen kann. Nicht alle sind offensichtlich. Teils verbaut einem die Natur auch einen Weg den man gern genommen hätte. Naturgewalten haben auch Einfluß auf die Gesundheit (im eisigen Wasser überlebt man nicht lange).

Ich finde auch gut, daß sie an "Kleinigkeiten" gedacht haben.



Spoiler



Man soll die Probe eines Virus stehlen. Diesen trägt man dann bei sich mit herum und wenn einer der Feinde einen optimal oder mehrfach trifft wird man vom Virus verseucht. Den Tod durch das Virus kann man nur mit Wasser aufhalten. Wenn man aber nicht in der Nähe des Eisflusses ist hat man da keine Chancen. Oder man wird im Labor beschossen und wenn einer der Virentanks leckt gibt es das gleiche Ergebnis.



Das einzige was nervt sind einige der Tutorials die mitten in der Mission eingebettet sind statt diese im anfänglichen Trainings-Tutorial mit einzubauen. Das ständige Tab und schauen was die nun per Text einem sagen wollen nervt etwas. Das wäre am Anfang in einem erweiterten Tutorial durch Übungen wesentlich besser untergebracht gewesen, damit man während seiner Mission Ruhe davor hat.

Nach aktuellem Stand würde ich dem Spiel eine 7/10 geben. Sicher nicht perfekt aber für mich bislang einer der besten Teile der Reihe. Wenn ich Teil 3 auch immer noch liebe. Aber der neue Ableger ist nah dran und zu Teil 3 in vielerlei Hinsicht auf einem Level. Über Teil 2 breiten wir lieber den Mantel des Schweigens.

Wenn ich jetzt so mal hochrechne was mir noch fehlt (ohne einen 2. Durchgang anzusetzen) schätze ich die Spieldauer für das Durchspielen mal so grob hochgerechnet auf 30-35 h ein. Schwierig da ich nicht weiß, in wieweit die Missionen, deren Schwierigkeiten und Umfang zunehmen oder auch nicht. Für ein Spiel zu dem Preis (keine 30 EUR) imho mehr als fair.

Und bis Sniper Elite 5 denn irgendwann einmal erscheint ist das Spiel mehr als nur ein Lückenfüller.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2019)

Dank des Season Pass hat sich meine Gesamtspielzeit in* Shadow of the Tomb Raider* nochmal um gut 16 Stunden auf nunmehr 45 erhöht. Für die hingelegten 10 Euro darf man da durchaus zufrieden sein.
Die neuen Gräber waren echt nice, am meisten hat mir davon "The Nightmare" gefallen. Mit einigen imposant inszenierten wie vertonten Flashbacks war dieser DLC mit der Spannendste. Ebenso gut war auch die unterschiedliche Gewichtung jedes Zusatz-Grabes, jede setzte je nachdem auf viel Kletterei, Rätseln, schnelle Reflexe oder Feuerkraft. Die schon aus *Rise of the Tomb Raider* bekannten Zeit- und Punkte-Angriff-Modi haben ebenfalls zum nochmaligen Absolvieren jedes DLC-Grabs motiviert, man möchte ja so viele Achievements holen was geht. 

Einzig schade dass es keinen Überlebensmodus wie im Vorgänger gab, dabei hätte der Dschungel ähnlich gute Voraussetzungen wie die russischen Schneewälder hergegeben. Ein insgesamt nicht ganz so üppiger Season Pass wie bei _Rise_, aber ich will mich nicht beschweren. Spaß steckte auch so genug drin.


----------



## linktheminstrel (16. Dezember 2019)

Habe mir trotz besseren Wissens Resident Evil 6 gekauft und mein Gott, ist die angeblich beste Route grottig. Die Marshal-Arts-Einlagen sind absolut unpassend, die Steuerung hakelig und das Spielgeschehen viel zu monoton und hektisch, als dass das Feeling der Serie aufkommen könnte.
Bin gespannt, ob's besser wird.
Jetzt hab ich aber zumindest alle Teile der Serie...


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2019)

Ghost Warrior Contracts ist leider noch stellenweise buggy. Hab jetzt nach 13 h Spieldauer Mission 2 bzw. 3 wenn das Tutorial mitzählt nochmal neu starten müssen. Hatte einen Kopfgeldauftrag erledigt und sollte von dem Ziel einen Gegenstand einkassieren. Gesagt getan. Ich laufe zu der Stelle (der Typ wurde von mir mitten auf einer breiten Brücke erschossen). Das Item liegt aber nicht auf der Brücke wie normal anzunehmen wäre sondern plötzlich unter der Brücke auf einem der Schiffe ? WTF* Gehe dann unter die Brücke auf das Schiff drauf wo das Gadget sein soll. Plötzlich sprengen per Triggersteuerung Containertüren auf und ich werde von 2 automatischen Geschützen beschossen. Ok. Die Geschütze hab ich erledigt. Aber wo ist nun das Teil was ich einkassieren sollte ? Das liegt natürlich unter einer der beiden weggesprengten Containertüren, die natürlich unverrückbar ist. Somit ist der Kopfgeldauftrag "gescheitert". *ugly* Beim 2. Versuch lief auch wieder was schief. Ich wollte ins nächste Teilgebiet der Mission (und die Kopfgeldzone erst einmal umgehen) und hab angeblich die Kopfgeldzone verlassen ? Obwohl ich die noch nicht mal betreten habe ? Wollte den Kopfgeldauftrag später erledigen. Damit Auftrag wieder gescheitert. D.h. ich muß die Mission wohl zum 2. mal neu starten. Teils verschwinden auch Leichen zu schnell die ich noch nicht durchsucht habe.

Aber ansonsten ist das Spiel leider geil. Man bekommt auf einmal Konkurrenz und muß nicht nur die Feinde ausschalten sondern auch einen gegnerischen Sniper-Konkurrenten (Konkurrenz-Attentäter). Wird vermutlich ab Mission 2/3 in jeder Mission so sein. Das kommt noch als I-Tüpfelchen hinzu. Teils muß man dazu aus einer Entfernung von 450-500 m den Gegner ausschalten.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich dachte, ich spiele das erste Hellblade mal durch, wo doch nun der nächste Teil kommt. 

Ich bin überraschend gut in das Kampfsystem rein gekommen und nicht einmal gestorben. Und dann erwischt es mich erstmal mehrfach an einer doofen Verfolgungsstelle und ich werde dann an einer zeitkritischen Stelle von einer unsichtbaren Kante aufgehalten, die ebenfalls zum Tod führte. Dann ein Bosskampf. Schön und gut. Ich mache einen Fehler und sie wird erwischt. Die Szene wechselt plötzlich und der Boss haut die ganze Zeit auf Senua drauf, sie stirbt nicht, zieht kein Schwert, wird halt die ganze Zeit von den Beinen geholt, was ich zwischendurch durch wegrennen unterbrechen kann. Da das Spiel ein wenig abgedreht ist, hab ich erstmal gedacht, das sei eine andere Phase des Kampfes und habe nach einem Item oder was in der Umgebung gesucht, was etwas triggert. Nix. Ich beschimpfe das Spiel wüst, schaue in eine Lösung und merke, dass das kein Feature, sondern ein bug ist. Neu laden hilft, aber jetzt bin ich sauer. :-/


----------



## McDrake (18. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Horizon Zero Dawn*


Noch immer 

Ich kann inzwischen recht viele Metalmonster "umkehren", sodass sie sich gegenseitig dezimieren.
Vereinfacht es in gewissen Regionen. Denn gewisse Dinger können ganz heftig austeilen. Da muss man schon mit ein wenig Taktik vorgehen.
Alleerdings ist die KI ja echt nicht so der burner.
Grade wenns drum geht, menschliche Gegner zu plätten.
Da pfeifft man aus dem hohen Gras in eine Richtung und genau EIN Gegner hört den Piff. Auch wenn daneben noch zwei Kollegen stehen.
Und so kann man eine Dreiergruppe einen nach dem anderen ausschalten, indem man sie einzeln "anpfeift" und ins hohe Grass lockt...

Je länger ich spiele, desto mehr schade find ichs, dass nicht mehr Leben zu spüren ist.
Zwar sind die Städt mit vielen Detail versehen, aber man kann, ausser Quests annehmen oder Handeln, nix machen.
Es lohnt sich gar nicht, die Städte zu erkunden. Es gibt keine ¨Überraschungen.

Da kann auch ein einzelnes, verlassenes Haus in der Pampa stehen und bei einem Witcher oder gar einem Dragon Age: Origins, wäre einem klar, dass man dort zumindest eine kleine Quest oder eine interessante Geschichte findet.
Hier: 2-3 Lootboxen, welche man ab einem gewissen Level eh links liegen lässt.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Dezember 2019)

Gestern am späten Abend hatte ich im *American Truck Simulator* einen ... nenne ich es mal ganz "konkret" gänsehauterzeugenden Moment. Auch wenn das Spiel keine Story oder ähnliches hat, markiere ich diese Geschichte mal als Spoiler, da es sich um ein Easteregg/Feature handelt, dass man evtl. selbst zum ersten Mal entdecken möchte, ohne vorher davon zu wissen. Ich kannte es nicht, daher hat mich die Entdeckung auch so mitgerissen.



Spoiler



Kurze Vorgeschichte, die hier unbedingt nötig ist: Aufgrund einer Erinnerung aus meiner Kindheit, von der ich nicht genau weiß, ob die tatsächlich genau so stattgefunden hat (Lichtpunkte über der Stadt, die mehrere Kilometer voneinander entfernt langsam wie Hubschrauber kreisten, dann plötzlich aufeinander zuflogen und verschwanden) oder ob mir meine Erinnerung einen Streich spielt, hab ich eine gewisse Schwäche für Ufo-Geschichten/Zeugenberichte usw. ... hab danach auch immer gerne Akte X usw. geguckt. Jedenfalls ist das Thema bei mir immer für einen kräftigen Nervenkitzel gut.

Aber zurück zum Spiel: Ich fuhr aus Richtung Oregon durch Nevada. Manchmal gehe ich vor einer Fahrt auf den Kartenbildschirm und suche mir alternative Routen aus, die ich noch nicht erkundet habe, sofern die Zeit für die Lieferung ausreicht. In diesem Fall waren es diverse Nebenstraßen mitten in der Wüste von Nevada. Es war irgendwann um kurz nach vier Uhr morgens, hinter den Bergen deutete sich bereits die aufgehende Sonne an und die Straße vor mir war völlig leer. Nur die Silhouetten der Berge und die Straße im Scheinwerferkegel war deutlich zu erkennen, alles andere lag in der frühen Dämmerung. Und an dieser Stelle muss ich noch erwähnen, dass ich in VR gefahren bin und ziemlich müde war. Die Immersion hat in dem Moment sehr gut gewirkt. 

Jedenfalls sah ich plötzlich ein Licht über einem Berg, ich glaube es war orange oder grün (diese gottverfratzte Farbenblindheit!). Ich dachte erst, da wäre ein verbuggtes Flugzeug oder hinter dem Berg befindet sich ein beleuchteter Turm/Hochhaus oder ein Gebäude auf dem Berg, aber dann kam ein zweites Licht dazu und beide wirbelten wie irre ein paar Mal durch die Luft, flogen extrem schnell auf mich zu, wieder zurück und verschwanden dann wieder hinter dem Berg.

In dem Moment hatte ich, aufgrund meiner Kindheitserinnerung und der durch Müdigkeit und VR stark erhöhten Immersion, einen massiven Gänsehautmoment, ganz buchstäblich ... mir war plötzlich eiskalt. Ich hab im American Truck Simulator ca. 70 Stunden zusammen, im Euro Truck Simulator nochmal ca. 150 Stunden und ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass die Entwickler sowas in ihr Spiel eingebaut haben, da man sich ja eben vor allem auf Realismus bzw. Authentizität konzentriert. Flugzeuge, Hubschrauber, ab und zu Sternschnuppen hab ich schon häufig im Spiel gesehen, aber mit Ufos hab ich absolut nicht gerechnet.

Irgendwie ein für mich sehr gruseliger, aber gleichzeitig auch sehr geiler Gaming-Moment, der mir vermutlich lange in Erinnerung bleiben wird, da die Bedingungen (Kindheitserinnerungen, Nacht in der Realität, Nacht bzw. früher Morgen im Spiel, leere Straße mitten in der Wüste, Müdigkeit und VR) absolut gepasst haben, um mir in dem Moment ordentlich eine zu verpassen.



Und das Ganze hat bei mir auch nur deshalb so gut funktioniert, da ich keine Ahnung hatte, dass es sowas im Spiel gibt, daher auch die Spoilermarkierung. Perfekter Überraschungsmoment zur genau richtigen Zeit.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Dezember 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Und das Ganze hat bei mir auch nur deshalb so gut funktioniert, da ich keine Ahnung hatte, dass es sowas im Spiel gibt, daher auch die Spoilermarkierung. Perfekter Überraschungsmoment zur genau richtigen Zeit.



Ich habe jetzt extra bei SCS Software angefragt und die meinten etwas verwundert, nein, so ein Easteregg gäbe es auf keinen Fall in ihrem Spiel...

*akteXmelodiepfeif*


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Dezember 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt extra bei SCS Software angefragt und die meinten etwas verwundert, nein, so ein Easteregg gäbe es auf keinen Fall in ihrem Spiel...
> 
> *akteXmelodiepfeif*



Die Youtube Videos, die ich gestern dazu gefunden habe sind plötzlich auch alle verschwunden, sehr merkwürdig. Oh, Moment, es klingelt gerade an der Tür ...



*edit*

Ich habe gestern den ganzen Abend den Hänschenklein-Simulator gespielt und es ist rein gar nichts passiert, aber ich hatte sehr, sehr viel Spaß!


----------



## linktheminstrel (19. Dezember 2019)

Alien: Isolation (Switch)
Man fragt sich, warum manche Firmen Portationen auf der Switch rausschmeißen, die von den Texturen und der Auflösung derart runtergefahren sind, es aber manche Entwickler schaffen, Spiele quasi 1:1 zu übertragen. Bei Isolation ist zum Glück Zweites der Fall. Eine blitzsaubere Arbeit, mit kurzen Ladezeiten, keinerlei merkbarem Unterschied zu den anderen Konsolenfassungen. Wenn ich im Vergleich Vampyr anschaue, frage ich mich, wieso das eine 50€ kostet und Spiele wie Isolation oder Hellblade 30 bzw. 35.
Von Resident wvil zero will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Der port ist ne Frechheit und Capcom findet es nicht wert, hier die Ladezeiten mittels Patch anzupassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Dezember 2019)

*TheHunter: Call of the Wild*

Zum aktuellen Sale für unter 10 Euro geholt. Eigentlich sollte ich froh darüber sein. Es macht auch Spaß, mal eine extrem ruhiger und bedächtiger Shooter, nicht so Baller-Einerlei. Und chic sieht es auch aus.

Nur: Ich habe bei Felsformationen extremes Textur-Flackern, und das nervt ungemein. Sofern ich keine baldige Lösung dafür finde werde ich wohl eine Kaufpreis-Erstattung beantraten. Ärgerlich, ist seit vielen Jahren das erste Spiel das bei mit Grafikfehler produziert. 

Edit:
Problem gelöst. VSync muss im Graka-Treiber zwingend aktiv sein. Nun flackern nix mehr.


----------



## golani79 (21. Dezember 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *TheHunter: Call of the Wild*
> 
> Zum aktuellen Sale für unter 10 Euro geholt. Eigentlich sollte ich froh darüber sein. Es macht auch Spaß, mal eine extrem ruhiger und bedächtiger Shooter, nicht so Baller-Einerlei. Und chic sieht es auch aus.
> 
> Nur: Ich habe bei Felsformationen extremes Textur-Flackern, und das nervt ungemein. Sofern ich keine baldige Lösung dafür finde werde ich wohl eine Kaufpreis-Erstattung beantraten. Ärgerlich, ist seit vielen Jahren das erste Spiel das bei mit Grafikfehler produziert.


Wie is denn das Spiel jetzt vom Inhalt her, wenn man keine DLCs hat?
Glaube, hab das früher Mal ausprobiert, als es F2P war (wenn es das war) und da wäre ziemlich viel halt zum Kaufen gewesen, von Waffen, Gadgets etc

Ist das anders bei der P2P?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Dezember 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wie is denn das Spiel jetzt vom Inhalt her, wenn man keine DLCs hat?
> Glaube, hab das früher Mal ausprobiert, als es F2P war (wenn es das war) und da wäre ziemlich viel halt zum Kaufen gewesen, von Waffen, Gadgets etc
> 
> Ist das anders bei der P2P?
> ...


Kann ich nichts zu sagen, ich setze mich das allererste Mal mit diesem Spiel auseinander. Im Moment jage ich mit einem Start-Charakter in einem von zwei verfügbaren Revieren. Ich habe bis jetzt viele Hasen, Hirsche und sogar mal einen Schwarzbären zu Gesicht bekommen. Die Reviere sind schon gewaltig groß, groß genug um sich einige Stunden vertreiben zu können, würde ich meinen.

Im Moment befasse ich mich mit dem Grundspiel, aber laut der Steam-Shopinfo gibt es neben kostenlosen auch kostenpflichtige Waffen, ja. Ob man diese zwingend haben muss ist wohl reine Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## golani79 (21. Dezember 2019)

Mal sehen - vlt hol ich es mir auch zu dem Preis.

Bissl antraten und Wecker auf unter 2 Stunden stellen, für den Fall der Fälle xD

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Dezember 2019)

Es ist ne Seuche, aber ich kann nicht anders ... wenn etwas nach Rennsimulation riecht, Lenkrad und VR unterstützt, und irgendwie auch nur annähernd Qualität zu haben scheint, wird es gekauft. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie viel Geld ich in den letzten Jahren nicht nur für Simulationen, sondern auch für Zusatzcontent und spezielle Hardware ausgegeben habe.

Wie auch immer: Hier konnte ich wieder nicht weggucken. Obwohl ich Teil 1 gar nicht so toll fand ... ich hab mir jetzt *Dirt Rally 2.0 inkl. aller DLCs* als Paket gekauft. Und ich war kurz davor, es zu refunden, weil die Onboardkamera die extrem nervige Eigenschaft hat, dass man die Kopfphysik bei stärkeren Streckenunebenheiten nicht ganz ausschalten kann, was gerade in VR echt nicht angenehm ist. Trotzdem hab ich's doch mal gelassen ... und ich bin sehr positiv überrascht.

Dirt Rally 1 hatte ein furchtbar schwammiges, laggiges Gefühl in der Lenkung. Die Animation hing immer einige Frames hinterher und das Force Feedback fühlt sich so an, als würde man durch sehr weichen Pudding fahren, evtl. auch Joghurt oder Quark. Beide Punkte haben sich in Dirt Rally 2.0 massiv verbessert. Zwar sind die Lenkradanimationen nicht ganz so knackig, wie in einem Assetto Corsa, RaceRoom, rFactor 2 oder Automobilista, aber es ist schon sehr nah dran. Auf jeden Fall stört es nicht mehr.

Bisher hab ich allerdings nur knapp ne Stunde reingeschnuppert, bin eine Rallystage gefahren und hab danach nen Golf 2 über den Dirtfish Parcour gejagt ... hat Spaß gemacht. Sound und Grafik stimmen auch, und ich finde der Beifahrer hat ne sehr stressfreie und angenehme Art einem zu erklären, woran man hinter der nächsten Kurve sterben wird, wenn man ihm nicht zuhört. 

Alles in allem halte ich Dirt Rally 2.0 bisher für ne deutlich bessere Simulation, als Teil 1. Das Auto fühlt sich wie ein Auto an, man fühlt sich mit dem Lenkrad zu den Rädern verbunden, was bei Teil 1 nie für mich der Fall war. Die DLC Politik ist allerdings wieder ne andere Sache. Aber wenn ich die 50 Euro für das Komplettpaket hier mit dem vergleiche, was ich alles schon an Geld in RaceRoom oder rFactor 2 Content gesteckt habe, dann kann ich damit auch leben.


----------



## marianbarnes (23. Dezember 2019)

gta vice city, immer unterhaltsam


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Dezember 2019)

10 Stunden bisher in *theHunter: Call of the Wild* gerissen - und finde mehr und mehr Gefallen daran. Nach den ersten 7 Stunden nochmal einen Neustart gewagt, weil ich viele Kniffe und Tricks des Jägerlateins zu spät verinnerlicht hab, was dummerweise auf meine spärliche Geldbörse ging. Kaum Munition, keine Möglichkeit per Außenposten-Übernachtung die Zeit zum nächsten Morgengrauen zu beschleunigen, zudem unwirtschaftlich mit dem Verdienten umgegangen (alles meist sofort für Hochsitze und Hütten verprasst, wofür auch später noch genug Zeit gewesen wäre). JETZT in neuen Anlauf läufts richtig rund. Dank richtigem Fährtenlesen, leiser wie langsamer Fortbewegung und ruhiger Hand ist es nun ein Leichtes Hasen, Rehe, Hirsche, Elche oder Bären aufzuspüren und diese zu erlegen. Ist nach wie vor eine Frage der Geduld und Wachsamkeit, aber in jenen Momenten wo einem nix vor die Flinte hüpft sieht man sich halt stattdessen an den tollen Natur-Panoramen satt.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Dezember 2019)

Vor kurzem erst habe ich mich nach langem Kampf gegen mich selbst (aufgrund eines Features, das ich weiter unten noch erwähnen werde) dazu durch gerungen mir *Pathologic 2* zu kaufen, denn das Setting, die Atmosphäre und der allgemeine Stil klingen unglaublich interessant. Bisher habe ich nur knapp 2 Stunden reingeschnuppert, werde aber später nochmal neu anfangen, da ich zuerst noch Disco Elysium (bin bei ca. 20 Spielstunden) durchspielen möchte, was mich bei meinem durchschnittlichen Spieltempo wohl noch für zwei bis drei Wochen beschäftigen wird. Trotzdem war ich neugierig und habe daher Pathologic 2 schon ein wenig angespielt. 

Kurzer Zusammenfassung des Story-/Spieleinstiegs: Man ist anscheinend Schauspieler und/oder Arzt in einer Art Theaterstück, das den Ausbruch einer tödlichen Seuche in einer Stadt thematisiert, die grob in einem dem 1. Weltkrieg ähnlichen Setting angesiedelt, aber davon abgesehen völlig fiktiv ist. Auch ist nicht ganz klar, ob man wirklich nur ein Schauspieler ist oder ob die ganze Sache tatsächlich passiert. Das Setting ist dabei so abgedreht, wie es nur sein kann, ohne dabei ins Lächerliche abzudriften: Die düstere Spielwelt ist voller merkwürdiger Architektur, skurriler Charaktere, teilweise Menschen mit Tiermasken, alienartigen Wesen oder Vogelwesen, die ich noch nicht in ihrer Rolle einordnen kann. Ein bisschen erinnert das Ganze an einen extrem düsteren David Lynch Film.

Das Spiel/das Stück beginnt gleich extrem düster mit dem Ende des ersten Versuches der Aufführung des Theaterstücks: Man ist Arzt und hatte anscheinend die Aufgabe ein Gegenmittel gegen die tödliche Seuche zu finden ... und man hat offenbar versagt. Man geht einige Meter durch die dunkle verregnete Stadt für einen letzten Versuch eines überzeugenden Gesprächs mit einigen Verantwortlichen, um mehr Zeit für die Gewinnung eines effektiven Gegenmittels zu gewinnen und wird dabei Zeuge grausamer Szenen: Plünderer werden von Soldaten erschossen, Tote und Schwerkranke liegen überall auf den Straßen herum, Infizierte werden von Soldaten mit Flammenwerfern getötet, überall wüten Feuer und Krankheit ... und mittendrin sieht man auch mal ein paar Kinder, die in ihrer eigenen Welt versunken spielen, während sich all diese Szenen um sie herum abspielen. Und ich glaube, dieser Storyeinstieg fasst auch das extrem düstere Spielgefühl sehr gut zusammen, soweit ich das nach der kurzen Spielzeit und einiger Reviews beurteilen kann.

Pathologic 2 ist kein spaßiges Open World Adventure, wo man Quest für Quest erledigt, bessere Ausrüstung farmt und ab und zu kämpft. Man macht zwar all das, aber das Spiel gibt sich dabei jede Mühe es einem als Spieler so schwer wie möglich zu machen. Man kämpft ständig gegen Hunger, Durst, verzweifelte Menschen und hofft dabei, nicht selbst von der Seuche infiziert zu werden, was anscheinend recht leicht passieren kann und nur sehr, sehr schwer heilbar oder überhaupt behandelbar ist, um irgendwie am Leben zu bleiben. Man kann zwar den Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen, aber die Entwickler raten ausdrücklich davon ab mit der Begründung, dass das Spiel anstrengend und unangenehm sein soll, um das Setting und die Spielerfahrung so rüberzubringen, wie es gedacht ist. 

Das Spiel gibt sich jede Mühe beim Spieler Frust und Verzweifelung auszulösen und das ist in diesem Punkt gar nicht als Kritikpunkt gemeint: Immerhin spielt sich die Handlung in einer Stadt ab, die von einer tödlichen Seuche innerhalb von weniger als 2 Wochen dahingerafft wird, wenn man kein effektives Gegenmittel findet ... und genau diese Situation bringt das Spiel nicht nur bei den Dialogen und Storyelementen rüber, sondern auch beim Gameplay selbst. Man ist nicht nur damit beschäftigt, die Probleme anderer in Form von Quests zu lösen und ein effektives Heilmittel für die Seuche zu finden, sondern ist auch ständig von den gleichen Gefahren bedroht, wie jeder andere in der Stadt.

Generell finde ich dieses sehr unbequeme Setting ziemlich interessant, was auch der Grund war, dass ich mir das Spiel ursprünglich schon früher kaufen wollte. Die harten Survivalmechaniken und vor allem das tatsächlich vorhandene Zeitlimit waren dagegen der Grund, warum ich es mir dann eigentlich doch nicht kaufen wollte. Aber nachdem ich so viel Positives über das Spiel gehört habe, hab ich dann für ca. 16 Euro (eigentlich 21 Euro, aber ich hatte noch so'n Steam Rabatt Dingen) jetzt doch zugeschlagen. 

Wie gesagt: Ich werde die nächsten Wochen erstmal was anderes spielen und ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch keine Ahnung, ob ich Pathologic 2 je durchspielen werde aufgrund des hohen Schwierigkeitsgrades und des Zeitlimits von 12 Ingame-Tagen, aber ich werde es versuchen und schauen, wie weit ich dabei komme. Ich betrachte das Spiel daher für mich als Experiment, da ich eigentlich keine Hardcore-Survivalspiele mag. Wenn ich es nicht schaffe, werde ich vermutlich irgendwann frustriert aufgeben, aber gerade Frust und Verzweifelung passen zu so einem Setting viel besser, als eine lockere Ubisoft Theme Park Open World, wo man sich ohne große Hindernisse (außer reichlich Kämpfen) von Mission zu Mission spielt und irgendwann die Endsequenz zu sehen bekommt. Spiele müssen Gefühle auslösen, damit sie langfristig in Erinnerung bleiben ... Verzweifelung und Frust sind auch Gefühle. Ob die bei mir letztendlich funktionieren, weiß ich nicht ... ob ich das Spiel positiv in Erinnerung behalte oder negativ kann ich auch noch nicht sagen. Wohl aber, dass ich es in Erinnerung behalten werde.


----------



## McDrake (31. Dezember 2019)

Hab mir jetzt doch endlich mal "*No Man's Sky*" zugelegt und das erhalten, was ich mir vorgestellt habe 
Stresslos erkunden, zusammenbauen... 

Erinnert mich extrem stark an Subnautica.
Und das liebte ich ja.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. Januar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt doch endlich mal "*No Man's Sky*" zugelegt und das erhalten, was ich mir vorgestellt habe
> Stresslos erkunden, zusammenbauen...
> 
> Erinnert mich extrem stark an Subnautica.


Mich hat bei beiden die äußerst unintuitive UI abgeschreckt.
Dabei hab ich NMS sogar ein paar Extrastunden spendiert, aber ich werde einfach nicht warm damit.

Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. 

Zuletzt hab ich Metro : Exodus (9,99€) durchgesuchtet und dann das RE2 Remake gespielt wobei ich letzteres auch wenn ich es durchgespielt habe für deutlich überbewertet halte.
Aktuell muß Trine4 dran glauben, die Rückkehr des Spiels zu 1-2 gefällt mir, das dritte hab ich nach ca. 60-70% links liegen gelassen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Januar 2020)

Aktuell zocke ich wieder mal *Zelda: Breath of the Wild* durch. So sehr mich einige Elemente auch nerven, aber Nintendo hat es doch geschafft, eine äußerst motivierende Open World zu gestalten und selbst eigentlich ziemlich maue Elemente (Türme, um die Map frei zu schalten) auf kreative und herausfordernde Art ins Spiel zu bringen. 

Vor allem die Physikspielereien hinsichtlich Rätsel, aber auch in Konflikten, gefallen mir echt gut. Damit kann man hervorragend viel Schindluder betreiben. So stelle ich mir einen gelungenen Einsatz von Physik in Games vor.


----------



## arrgh (3. Januar 2020)

Habe im Zuge des Weihnachts-sales auf gog.com *Stellaris* sowie jede Menge dazugehörende dlcs gekauft, trau mich aber nicht das Spiel zu starten, da ich ganz genau weiß, dass ich dann nie mehr das aktuell gespielte *Master of Orion* anfassen werde. 

Also erstmal noch ein paar Stunden darin versenken und Videomaterial zu Stellaris tunlichst vermeiden!


----------



## Batze (3. Januar 2020)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Habe im Zuge des Weihnachts-sales auf gog.com *Stellaris* sowie jede Menge dazugehörende dlcs gekauft, trau mich aber nicht das Spiel zu starten, da ich ganz genau weiß, dass ich dann nie mehr das aktuell gespielte *Master of Orion* anfassen werde.


Du bist schneller wieder zurück bei MoO als du denken magst. Sobald du nämlich bei Stellaris in den längeren Spielmodus kommst ist nämlich Schluss mit Lustig, weil die Performance immer noch teils Grauenhaft ist. Und  das ist nicht nur das einzige was da nervt.


----------



## arrgh (4. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Du bist schneller wieder zurück bei MoO als du denken magst. Sobald du nämlich bei Stellaris in den längeren Spielmodus kommst ist nämlich Schluss mit Lustig, weil die Performance immer noch teils Grauenhaft ist. Und  das ist nicht nur das einzige was da nervt.



Oha, danke für die Vorwarnung. Aber das hängt doch sicher davon ab, auf welche Größe man die Galaxis einstellt, wie viele Fraktionen mitmischen etc., oder nicht?


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2020)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Oha, danke für die Vorwarnung. Aber das hängt doch sicher davon ab, auf welche Größe man die Galaxis einstellt, wie viele Fraktionen mitmischen etc., oder nicht?



Ja klar hat das auch damit zu tun. Fang am besten mal an und mit jedem Ausbau deiner Kolonien wirst du es selbst merken. Ist zwar bei vielen 4X Spielen so das im Spielverlauf die Performance nach unten geht, aber Stellaris übertreibt es da und auch sonst gibt es so einige Punkte die nicht gerade so dolle sind. Hier mal ein ziemlich aktueller Artikel auf GS. KLICK.
Ich will dir da nicht die Vorfreude nehmen, aber so richtig Spaßig hört sich das teils nicht an.


----------



## arrgh (4. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja klar hat das auch damit zu tun. Fang am besten mal an und mit jedem Ausbau deiner Kolonien wirst du es selbst merken. Ist zwar bei vielen 4X Spielen so das im Spielverlauf die Performance nach unten geht, aber Stellaris übertreibt es da und auch sonst gibt es so einige Punkte die nicht gerade so dolle sind. Hier mal ein ziemlich aktueller Artikel auf GS. KLICK.
> Ich will dir da nicht die Vorfreude nehmen, aber so richtig Spaßig hört sich das teils nicht an.



Das hört sich tatsächlich nicht sehr toll an...  Dann werde ich mir wohl selbst demnächst ein Bild davon machen und evtl. davon berichten


----------



## Javata (4. Januar 2020)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Das hört sich tatsächlich nicht sehr toll an...  Dann werde ich mir wohl selbst demnächst ein Bild davon machen und evtl. davon berichten



Also ich hatte/habe keine Performanceprobleme auch bei größeren Spielen. Spiele aber auch relativ expansiv, man ist also relativ "zügig" ein paar Gegner los, die dann nicht mehr mit berechnet werden müssen und verwalte so viel wie möglich selbst. Aber sowas hängt natürlich immer auch am System, das verwendet wird. Am besten einfach mal selbst spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2020)

*theHunter: Call of the Wild*

Hab ich echt schon 24 Stunden auf dem Tacho?! Junge, hier vergisst man echt die Zeit... Was wohl kaum gegen dieses Spiel spricht, sofern man sich auf die betonte Langsamkeit einlässt und viel Geduldbeweis mitbringt.

Bis jetzt hab ich die meisten Stunden im Layton Lake District verbracht. Sehr bergig und mit vielen langen Anhöhen, dafür mit größeren offenen Lücken, was die Landschaft hie und da etwas überschaubarer macht und einem mehr Chancen gewährt relativ zügig auf Elche, Hirsche, Hasen, Bären oder Enten zu stoßen. Einzig die Kojoten sind wirklich schwer ausfindig zu machen... Gut, am Tage machen die sich auch sehr rar, aber nachts übersieht man sie auch oft. 

Hirschfelden dagegen viel dichter, dafür flacher - und hat viel Vertrautes vom typisch-deutschen Wald. Nach meinen Gefühl die wesentlich schwierigere Map von beiden, bei soviel Laubbäumen und Herbstfarben haben Rehe, Damhirsche und Co. perfekte Tarnflächen.

Hieran werde ich wohl noch häufiger sitzen... Muss mich aber bald zu ner Pause zwingen, *A Plague Tale: Innocence* lockt ja ebenso. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Januar 2020)

Hunter ist wirklich sehr entspannend, hab mir dort auch die anderen Jagd-Gebiete DLCs alle gekauft, weil die alle so schön atmosphärisch sind (optisch und auch von der Klangkulisse) und weitläufig


----------



## Loosa (4. Januar 2020)

Witcher 3 aus dem letzten Sale.

Immer noch im Startgebiet, ich Feigling, und Moneten bleiben rar!
Immerhin verschwende ich nicht mehr alles auf Futter, und bei Anzeichen von Wölfen brauch ich mir nicht mehr in die Hose zu machen. 
Level 3.

Fast alle Fragezeichen der Gegend ausgeräumt und (fast) bereit für Neues.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Januar 2020)

Ich habe Witcher 3 auch noch einmal begonnen. 
Nach all den Jahren und den vielen, vielen Spielstunden habe ich ja immer noch nicht das letzte Addon komplett gespielt. Mittlerweile dürfte das der dritte Anlauf sein, nachdem ich aus Zeitgründen immer wieder den Faden verlor und dann erstmal erneut von vorne begann. Es ist immer noch so ein bildschönes Spiel und die Welt mit ihren moralischen Grauzonen, in der man denkt, man tut etwas Gutes, nur um später zu erkennen, dass es doch ganz anders kommen kann, ist weiterhin toll. 

Nebenbei probiere ich noch etwas Star Citizen aus. Sogar jetzt hat es bereits seinen Reiz, also hoffe ich mal, dass irgendwann die finale Version erscheint. Mittlerweile habe ich noch etwas RAM nachgerüstet (am ersten Mittag des noch frischen, neuen Jahres bestellt...fragt nicht.  ), aber zuvor lief es auch schon recht gut. Vielleicht traue ich mich ja doch nochmal an Elite ran. Die Steuerung von SC funktioniert mittlerweile ganz gut.


----------



## McDrake (5. Januar 2020)

SC frisst echt RAM. Kanns inzwischen auch "geniessen" dank 16GB.  
 Zu viel möchte ich nicht spielen, denn bei jedem Wipe von neuem Beginnen...

Hab in No Man's Sky inzwischen meinen eigenen Frachter und zwei Fregatten, welche ich auf Missionen schicke. Werd mich jetzt wahrscheinlich mal ein wenig in der Galaxie umschauen. Hab grade mal 4 Systeme besucht.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Januar 2020)

Dieses Wochenende hab ich wieder recht viele Stunden in *Disco Elysium* gesteckt (inzwischen bin ich bei insgesamt 30 Stunden) und hab den vierten Ingame-Tag zur Hälfte durch. Die Quests sind bisher alle durchgehend sehr gut geschrieben, allerdings nicht ganz so nichtlinear, wie ich es zu Anfang dachte. Man hat aber trotzdem überall enorm viele Auswahlmöglichkeiten und Entscheidungen. Wie die sich auswirken, kann ich nicht immer sagen, aber zumindest gibt einem das Spiel jederzeit das Gefühl, dass die Entscheidungen wichtig sind. Und man kann Karaoke singen und je nach Erfolg beim Skillcheck ist das Ergebnis doch recht unterschiedlich. Wer keine Angst vor Spoilern hat, kann sich beide Versionen hier anhören. Außerdem bereue ich es ein wenig, meinen Charakter rasiert zu haben. Die glatte Haut dort im Gesicht, nein darauf stehen die Frauen nicht.
Meine Meinung insgesamt bleibt bestehen: Disco Elysium ist definitiv das beste an klassischen Pen & Paper Rollenspielen orientierte Computerspiel, das ich je gespielt habe. Ich würde zwar nicht behaupten, dass es besser ist, als z. B. Planescape Torment oder Baldurs Gate 2 oder The Witcher 3 (das ist vor allem auch Geschmackssache. Mir persönlich gefällt es aber zumindest besser, als Baldurs Gate 2 und The Witcher 3), aber es ist definitiv das Spiel, das seinen Pen & Paper RPG Wurzeln am treuesten ist.

The Hunter - Call of the Wild könnte mich theoretisch auch interessieren ... wenn es dabei nicht ums Jagen gehen würde. Lohnt sich das Spiel auch, wenn man einfach nur die Spielwelt erkunden möchte? Oder gibt es Mods, die harmlose Tiere in schrecklich unmoralische/böse Tiere verwandeln, die es verdient haben gejagt zu werden?


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Januar 2020)

ca. 9 - 10 Stunden Skyrim gesuchtet  um 6 Uhr früh aufgehört 

davon fast 5 Stunden Live-Stream





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qGcGwNj8u2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2020)

Ich habe gerade so eine Blockade. 
Kennt ihr das, alles will man spielen was man so hat, aber irgendwie zu nix Lust.
Keine Ahnung was los ist, muss mal wieder ne runde Golfen gehen und am ersten +5 machen, dann geht es  bestimmt wieder besser.


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2020)

Hey Peter lach nicht, das meine ich ganz ernst. Also das mit den Golfen. In Braunschweig bei unseren armseligen 9er Platz ist das sogar recht Günstig. Macht auch Super Fun, also mit meinen Kumpels. Aber wir sind alle so Mies. Aber der Fun Faktor ist Mega. Bissel spielen können muss man natürlich schon, sonst kommt man auch da nicht drauf.


----------



## McDrake (11. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Hey Peter lach nicht, das meine ich ganz ernst. Also das mit den Golfen. In Braunschweig bei unseren armseligen 9er Platz ist das sogar recht Günstig. Macht auch Super Fun, also mit meinen Kumpels. Aber wir sind alle so Mies. Aber der Fun Faktor ist Mega. Bissel spielen können muss man natürlich schon, sonst kommt man auch da nicht drauf.


Stell ich mir in etwa vor wie Dart. Die Funktion ist eigentlich schnell erkannt. Wirklich gut wird man erst, wenn man echt regelmäßig trainiert. Aber mit ein paar Kumpels, ists so oder so amüsamt und ein paar Sprüche fallen lassen kann.
Ok, die Investitionen sind latürnich bissl andere. Aber dafür frische Luft [emoji14]


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte bis gestern auch eine solche Blockade. Rechner an, dumpf auf die Spielauswahl starren, Rechner ausschalten, Netflix an und Serien auf Englisch schauen, die ich bereits auf Deutsch gesehen habe. 

Scheinbar bleibe ich mittlerweile gerne an Dingen hängen, die ich schon kenne, daher habe ich gestern etwas The Witcher 3 gespielt.


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Stell ich mir in etwa vor wie Dart. Die Funktion ist eigentlich schnell erkannt. Wirklich gut wird man erst, wenn man echt regelmäßig trainiert. Aber mit ein paar Kumpels, ists so oder so amüsamt und ein paar Sprüche fallen lassen kann.
> Ok, die Investitionen sind latürnich bissl andere. Aber dafür frische Luft [emoji14]



GENAUSO
Der Unterschied ist nur, beim Dart kannst mal nebenbei einen trinken, und ist sogar Pflicht, beim Golfen geht das nicht.
Ich mach das jetzt über 25 Jahre eben mit Kumpels so als Fun weil es super Spass macht und eben in BS echt Günstig ist, aber wir können das schon, aber jedesmal wenn einer von uns ein Par spielt, dann gibt es auch bei uns einen kleinen zu zwitschern, denn das ist echt selten .


----------



## McDrake (11. Januar 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis gestern auch eine solche Blockade. Rechner an, dumpf auf die Spielauswahl starren, Rechner ausschalten, Netflix an und Serien auf Englisch schauen, die ich bereits auf Deutsch gesehen habe.
> 
> Scheinbar bleibe ich mittlerweile gerne an Dingen hängen, die ich schon kenne, daher habe ich gestern etwas The Witcher 3 gespielt.


Witcher 3 ist bei mir auch immer so ein Notnagel. Hab da die Mainquest zwar durch, aber Blood&Wine hab ich da noch ib der Hinterhand.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Januar 2020)

Das Problem, dass ich nichts zu zocken habe, kenne ich eigentlich nicht. Es gibt vermutlich ca. 10x mehr Spiele, als ich überhaupt spielen kann. Aber manchmal, wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, worauf ich Lust habe, dann suche ich mir einfach ein winziges Indie Game und spiele das. itch.io ist dafür super geeignet. Da gibt es massenhaft winzig kleine Spiele, zum Großteil sogar kostenlos bzw. man kann selbst entscheiden ob oder wie viel man zahlen will. 

Und wenn das auch nicht hilft ... dann mache ich einfach mal was anderes, als zocken. Manchmal brauche ich einfach ne Pause.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2020)

Es ist (zumindestens bei mir) nicht die Frage, daß ich nichts zu spielen hätte. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich kann mich manchmal nicht entscheiden und manchmal irgendwie keinen Bock).

Aktuell schwanke ich neben Warthunder immer mal wieder zwischen Ghost Warrior 3, Contracts und Ghost Recon Breaking Point. Dazu The Division 2, AC Odyssee. Auf Origins hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock, auch auf Fallout 3, New Vegas, 4, die 3 Stalker-Teile usw.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2020)

Wenn man viel Optionen hat wird die Auswahl nicht automatisch leichter.


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das Problem, dass ich nichts zu zocken habe, kenne ich eigentlich nicht.


Dann hast du es nicht ganz begriffen was ich und auch die Likes meinen. Es geht nicht darum das wir nichts zu zocken haben. Jeder von uns hier hat mehr Spiele für die Insel als wie sie alle wohl spielen könnten.
Es geht darum das man einfach vor der Kiste sitzt und einfach nicht weis was man spielen soll weil man einfach Übersättigt ist, weil man einfach zu viel von allen hat und schon von allen zu viel hat und ganz ehrlich alles kennt. Also in allen zusammengefast kommt das wohl ganz gut. Darum geht es.
Wir, oder zumindest ich, sind einfach mal Überflutet.
Irgendwann ist der Reißpunkt da wo man auf Null geht. Mit der menge/Quantität hat das gar nicht zu tun.
Verstehste es jetzt was ich/wir meinen?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Januar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Witcher 3 ist bei mir auch immer so ein Notnagel. Hab da die Mainquest zwar durch, aber Blood&Wine hab ich da noch ib der Hinterhand.



Blood and Wine habe ich nach all den vielen Stunden nie beendet. Das wird nochmal etwas Neues für mich. Ich muss nur bis dorthin kommen.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann hast du es nicht ganz begriffen was ich und auch die Likes meinen. Es geht nicht darum das wir nichts zu zocken haben. Jeder von uns hier hat mehr Spiele für die Insel als wie sie alle wohl spielen könnten.
> Es geht darum das man einfach vor der Kiste sitzt und einfach nicht weis was man spielen soll weil man einfach Übersättigt ist, weil man einfach zu viel von allen hat und schon von allen zu viel hat und ganz ehrlich alles kennt. Also in allen zusammengefast kommt das wohl ganz gut. Darum geht es.
> Wir, oder zumindest ich, sind einfach mal Überflutet.
> Irgendwann ist der Reißpunkt da wo man auf Null geht. Mit der menge/Quantität hat das gar nicht zu tun.
> Verstehste es jetzt was ich/wir meinen?



Das hab ich schon verstanden. Darum hab ich ja auch drunter geschrieben, dass man manchmal auch einfach mal ne Pause vom Zocken braucht.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn man viel Optionen hat wird die Auswahl nicht automatisch leichter.



oh ja, dass kenn ich auch sehr gut


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann hast du es nicht ganz begriffen was ich und auch die Likes meinen. Es geht nicht darum das wir nichts zu zocken haben. Jeder von uns hier hat mehr Spiele für die Insel als wie sie alle wohl spielen könnten.
> Es geht darum das man einfach vor der Kiste sitzt und einfach nicht weis was man spielen soll weil man einfach Übersättigt ist, weil man einfach zu viel von allen hat und schon von allen zu viel hat und ganz ehrlich alles kennt. Also in allen zusammengefast kommt das wohl ganz gut. Darum geht es.
> Wir, oder zumindest ich, sind einfach mal Überflutet.
> Irgendwann ist der Reißpunkt da wo man auf Null geht. Mit der menge/Quantität hat das gar nicht zu tun.
> Verstehste es jetzt was ich/wir meinen?


Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.
Ich hatte diese Antriebslosigkeit erstmals beim 3. Witcher, es war schon 1-2 Wochen "auf Halde" installiert, aber ich hatte keine Motivation damit anzufangen,
Langeweile, vor dem Rechner gesetzt und nicht einmal bis zu dem Icon gekommen, Kiste abgeschaltet.
Das ging einige Tage so, maximal 1-2 Runden seichtes PinballFX dann war vorbei.

Als ich mich dann irgendwann gezwungen habe es zu starten, wurde ich voll hereingezogen und es gab kein Bremsen mehr !
Seitdem hatte ich das schon 2-3 mal, immer sogar mit einem AAA Titel meiner Wahl in der Hinterhand, ein komisches Gefühl ... insbesondere wenn ich doch auch locker noch 20 ungespielte "Schnäppchen" in der Hinterhand habe.

Allerdings kenn ich solche Effekte auch bei der Hardwarebeschaffung.
Geld ist ausreichend da, ich könnte mir bequem eine neue Graka kaufen die alles etwas geschmeidiger machen würde, aber ich lass es weil "es langt ja auch so" und dafür müßte ich ja den Rechner aufschrauben ...
Wenn mir das einer vor 10-20 Jahren prophezeit hätte, dem hätte ich eingewiesen !


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2020)

Hab mich durchgerungen und nun mit The Room angefangen und bin vom Spiel gefesselt (Bin jetzt Anfang Kapitel 3). Habe das Spiel schon gefühlte Ewigkeiten in der Bibliothek aber noch nie angerührt. Das Spiel hat einen sehr schönen Artstyle und ist trotz des minimalistischen (man hat eben nur die Truhe vor sich die man knacken muß und nicht viel mehr) sehr atmosphärisch, bietet interessante Mechaniken, Lösungen die man nicht gleich auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert bekommt sondern auch mal nachdenken muß. Das Spiel macht richtig Spaß.

Manchmal braucht es nicht sehr viel um mich zu fesseln. Hauptsache das Gesamtpaket stimmt.

Da können sich von diesem Indietitel viele Triple-A-Hersteller eine Scheibe abschneiden. In vielerlei Hinsicht.

Hab zum Glück auch gleich vorsorglich Room 2 u. 3 bestellt.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Januar 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Allerdings kenn ich solche Effekte auch bei der Hardwarebeschaffung.
> Geld ist ausreichend da, ich könnte mir bequem eine neue Graka kaufen die alles etwas geschmeidiger machen würde, aber ich lass es weil "es langt ja auch so" und dafür müßte ich ja den Rechner aufschrauben ...



Bei der Hardwarebeschaffung habe ich ein etwas anderes Phänomen: Ich ärgere mich monatelang in diversen Spielen, dass es ruckelt oder ich die Einstellungen nicht so einstellen kann, wie ich gern würde. Plane dann ewig die Aufrüstung, gebe dann meist auch nen Haufen Kohle für neue Hardware aus ... und das erste, was ich dann mit der neuen Hardware zocke, ist irgendein Klassiker oder ein Indie Game, das selbst auf nem Bürorechner problemlos läuft.

Irgendwann kommt die neue Hardware natürlich trotzdem dazu ihre Muskeln zu zeigen, schließlich rüste ich fast immer zu einem bestimmten Zweck auf, weil irgendwo die Leistung nicht reicht. Dennoch ... irgendwie ist das erste Spiel nach der Aufrüstung bei mir fast immer irgendwas hardwaretechnisch extrem anspruchsloses.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2020)

Kommt mir bekannt vor. Bin mal auf Cyberpunk 2077 gespannt. Dann kann mein PC zeigen was er kann. Und bei RdR2.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab zum Glück auch gleich vorsorglich Room 2 u. 3 bestellt.


Well done.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Januar 2020)

Da aktuell wenig interessantes zum spielen da ist, habe ich mal wieder *Total War: Medieval 2* ausgepackt. Das, meiner Meinung nach, beste Total War-Spiel der gesamten Reihe. Bis heute.


----------



## Enisra (12. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab zum Glück auch gleich vorsorglich Room 2 u. 3 bestellt.



wenn das Smartphone nicht zu alt ist würde ich mir ja nich The Room Old Sins anschauen
Ansonsten kann man sich schonmal freuen, zumindest bin ich mal gespannt wie man die Mechanik wo man 2 Finger braucht dann auf dem PC portiert


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2020)

So eine ähnliche Funktion gab es schon bei The Room und wurde am PC entsprechend portiert.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn es auch old Sin auf den PC schafft. Wenn ich auch erst bei Teil 1 hänge.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> wenn das Smartphone nicht zu alt ist würde ich mir ja nich The Room Old Sins anschauen
> Ansonsten kann man sich schonmal freuen, zumindest bin ich mal gespannt wie man die Mechanik wo man 2 Finger braucht dann auf dem PC portiert



Waahh. Wegen Dir habe ich zum ersten mal Geld für ein Handyspiel bezahlt. Und bin auch schon wieder bei 30%. Geht gar nicht. 

Unterwegs wenn ich keinen PC dabei habe zocke ich aktuell neben The Rooms 1 auch Old Sins. Bin bei Old Sins gerade am Anfang vom Garten. Wird für den PC für mich ein Pflichtkauf. Wenn ein Port kommt.

Finde die Puppenhaus-Idee und die Umsetzung einfach nur top. Auch Dinge wie die Lok, das Uboot....


----------



## McDrake (15. Januar 2020)

Die letzten Tag ziemlich intensiv *Division 1* gespielt.
Taucht auch als Singleplayer was.. zumindest für mich.
Habs jetzt bis Level 30 geschafft und jetzt droppen goldene und purpurne Sachen. Nett 

Mit der Geschichte bin ich noch nicht ganz zu Ende. Aber ich spiele auch eher im Modus "Stadtbesichtigung" und jage jedem Telefonat und jeder Drohne nach.
Ich finde die Balance ziemlich gut. Kommt man in einer Gegend nicht weiter, macht man halt ein paar Missionen irgendwo anders und kommt später zurück.
Jetzt eben die erste Abwurfstelle gesäubert und war zuerst der Meinung, dass das nie gehen kann.
Aber eben: Taktik (Rückzug hat nix mit Feigheit zu tun) und der richtigen Ausrüstung, gehts.

Bedaure es inzwischen, dass ich bei Epic-Sale da nicht noch Division 2 mitgenommen habe.
Tja. Nach dem Sale ist vor dem Sale


----------



## Enisra (15. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Waahh. Wegen Dir habe ich zum ersten mal Geld für ein Handyspiel bezahlt. Und bin auch schon wieder bei 30%. Geht gar nicht.
> 
> Unterwegs wenn ich keinen PC dabei habe zocke ich aktuell neben The Rooms 1 auch Old Sins. Bin bei Old Sins gerade am Anfang vom Garten. Wird für den PC für mich ein Pflichtkauf. Wenn ein Port kommt.
> 
> Finde die Puppenhaus-Idee und die Umsetzung einfach nur top. Auch Dinge wie die Lok, das Uboot....



falls es dich beruhigt, aber The Room 4 war auch mein erstes mal wo ich für ein Handyspiel Geld ausgegeben habe


----------



## Batze (16. Januar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die letzten Tag ziemlich intensiv *Division 1* gespielt.
> Taucht auch als Singleplayer was.. zumindest für mich.
> Habs jetzt bis Level 30 geschafft und jetzt droppen goldene und purpurne Sachen. Nett
> 
> ...



Zum Ende hin wurde TD1 auch wirklich richtig gut. Und täusch dich da nicht, TD2 ist nicht unbedingt besser, gerade wenn du ins Endgame kommst. Da hat m.M.n TD1 mehr zu bieten, gerade auch wegen der Sets die es ja so in TD2 gar nicht mehr gibt. Allerdings, für läppische 5€ bei Epic hätte man es durchaus mitnehmen können. Das ist es dann auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## McDrake (16. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Zum Ende hin wurde TD1 auch wirklich richtig gut. Und täusch dich da nicht, TD2 ist nicht unbedingt besser, gerade wenn du ins Endgame kommst. Da hat m.M.n TD1 mehr zu bieten, gerade auch wegen der Sets die es ja so in TD2 gar nicht mehr gibt. Allerdings, für läppische 5€ bei Epic hätte man es durchaus mitnehmen können. Das ist es dann auf jeden Fall wert.


Danke für die Info 
Lese/Schaue grad Reviews vom zweiten Teil an. Die sehen das meist ähnlich wie du das beschreibst.


----------



## arrgh (16. Januar 2020)

Habe vor kurzem spaßeshalber mal wieder in *World of Warships* reingeschaut... und bin bis heute daran hängengeblieben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2020)

Fürs Erste hab ich die Jäger-Flinte mal zur Seite gelegt und endlich *A Plague Tale: Innocence* begonnen. War ja eigentlich für den Weihnachtsurlaub angesetzt, aber da konnte ich nicht ahnen dass eine Jagd-Simulation so gut zu unterhalten weiss. 

Das erste Kapitel kannte ich ja aus dem Kostenlos-Wochenende vergangenen Herbst, nun bin ich schon 2-3 Etappen weiter. Der damalige Ersteindruck bestätigt sich im weitern Spielverlauf.
Die Atmo ist einfach absoluter Hammer. Dreckig, brutal, gnadenlos. Und wenn man das erste Mal auf das gigantische Rattenrudel stößt beschleicht einem bei Hunderten leuchtender Augenpaare im Dunkeln ein extrem unbehagliches Gefühl, selbst wenn man sich die Biester mit dem Schein der Fackel vom Leibe hält.

Das Spiel ist derart gut umgesetzt, optisch solch eine Granate und die Figuren-Animationen so hochwertig... Wüsste ich es nicht besser würde ich echt denken eine Triple-A-Produktion vor mir zu haben,

Entgegen meines damaligen Vorsatzes bin ich aber doch bei der deutschen Sprachausgabe geblieben. Die englische Sprachausgabe mit starkem Franz-Akzent mag vielleicht authentisch klingen, trotzdem mag ich es irgendwie nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Januar 2020)

mal wieder ein wenig Skyrim und mein neues Mikro getestet





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JImP-H_qg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Januar 2020)

Nach laut Steam 44 Spielstunden bin ich jetzt mit *Disco Elysium* durch. Und das Spiel hat meiner Meinung nach seinen guten Ruf, der fast schon an einen kleinen Hype grenzt, absolut verdient. Die Spielwelt, die Charaktere, die Lore, die Art, wie Humor ins Spiel eingebunden ist ohne dabei lächerlich zu wirken ... alles ist super detailliert geschrieben und wirkt sehr authentisch. Sprachlich hatte ich zuerst die Sorge, dass mein mittelmäßiges Englisch evtl. ein wenig überfordert sein könnte ... und teilweise war es das auch, gerade bei den politischen Themen im Spiel. Aber zur Not hatte ich immer dict.cc im Hintergrund geöffnet, daher war das letztendlich auch kein Problem. 

Für mich ist Disco Elysium definitiv (zusammen mit dem ebenfalls sehr guten Eastshade) das beste Spiel 2019 und evtl. das beste klassische (im Sinne von Pen & Paper Mechaniken) Computer-Rollenspiel aller Zeiten (den Platz teilt es sich allerdings mit Planescape Torment). Vergleiche mit Action-Rollenspielen a la The Witcher & Co. will ich keine aufstellen, da die (Sub-)Genres in ihrer Erzählweise und beim Gameplay unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten.

Und jetzt, wo das Spiel durch ist, hab ich irgendwie Bock auf ein weiteres Rollenspiel dieser Art. Leider ist die Auswahl sehr begrenzt. Vielleicht spiele ich als nächstes erstmal etwas kleineres, ein Point & Click Adventure oder sowas. Zum Beispiel *Kentucky Route Zero* ... denn 7 Jahre nach Release von Episode 1 erscheint nächste Woche tatsächlich die fünfte und letzte Episode! Ick freu mir!


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Januar 2020)

Wieder Skyrim die Nacht gesuchtet 

Mal sehen ob ich das Spiel dieses Jahr mal endlich durchzocke 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SNzZdNXeMA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2020)

*A Plague Tale: Innocence
*
Nach 12 Stunden und dem Abschluss des letzten Kapitels bzw. Epilogs bin ich nur noch eines: Sprachlos. Wie so ein "kleines" Studio wie Asobo so was GROßES wie dies hier auf die Beine stellen konnte... Kaum zu glauben. 

Wie ich schonmal schrob sind Mittelalter-Settings ja eigentlich gar nicht so mein Ding (es sei denn man macht damit ein *Assassin's Creed* ), aber hier haben die Entwickler ein in der Spielewelt total unverbrauchtes Stück Menschheitshistorie auf ganz eigene Weise eingebaut und interpretiert dass es selbst die größten "Ritterspiel-Muffel" nur faszinieren kann. Die Story, die Härte, die dunkle Fotografie, die Bildregie, der orchestrale Soundtrack... Sowas würde sich allein für einen abendfüllenden Kinofilm oder eine Mini-Serie bestens eignen.

Am meisten aber hat mich die Optik, die tonale Kulisse, der Abwechslungsreichtum der einzelnen Level-Kulissen und der Verzicht auf jedes denkbare Klischee bezogen die Protagonisten und deren Gefährten beeindruckt. Gerade bei letzterem geht Asobo Null Kompromisse ein - und das zeugt von großem Mut wenn man kein "perfektes Happy-End" im Sinn hat. Respekt! 

Ich muss es betonen: Ein absolutes Ausnahmespiel im Action-Adventure-Genre. Mit nichts anderem was es davor gab zu vergleichen. Auch wenn erst jetzt durchgespielt:

SPIEL DES JAHRES 2019! ABER SOWAS VON!!!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Januar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *A Plague Tale: Innocence
> *
> 
> Am meisten aber hat mich die Optik, die tonale Kulisse, der Abwechslungsreichtum der einzelnen Level-Kulissen und der Verzicht auf jedes denkbare Klischee bezogen die Protagonisten und deren Gefährten beeindruckt. Gerade bei letzterem geht Asobo Null Kompromisse ein - und das zeugt von großem Mut wenn man kein "perfektes Happy-End" im Sinn hat. Respekt!




In der Hinsicht war das Spiel wirklich auf eine fiese Weise exzellent.  


Spoiler



Arthurs Tod war schon bitter. So eine Szene wo man dem Bildschirm zuruft:“ Dreh ihm nicht den Rücken zu! Hau noch ein paarmal mit dem Stein zu!“
Und dann erwischt es noch den Schmiedejungen auf eine noch fiesere und bittere Art und Weise.


Das war schon hart. 
Aber auch mal was Anderes. Freue mich sehr, dass das Spiel so ein Erfolg war und die Geschichte weiter geht.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2020)

Das Spiel war für mich der Überraschungshit überhaupt. Ein absoluter Kracher. Und wie ich gelesen habe soll ein 2. Teil folgen. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Aber an dem Spiel können sich selbst große Triple A-Titel eine Scheibe abschneiden. Einfach nur.... genial.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Januar 2020)

Landwirtschafts-Simulator 19 Solo am PC und Multiplayer auf der PS4. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Januar 2020)

Schön dass ihr dieses Spiel inzwischen auch zu schätzen wisst  Ich musste mich als bekennender Landwirt doch öfter mal belächeln lassen^^ Habe den LS immer den Truck Simulatoren vorgezogen, weil es einfach mehr Abwechslung bietet.


----------



## McDrake (30. Januar 2020)

*Batman Arkham Knight.*

Ich hatte das Teil schon auf Steam, wurde aber irgendwie nie warm damit (2 Stunden Spielzeit).
Hatte jetzt aber irgendwie Lust auf den Titel und habs bei Epic runtergeladen, da ich den Titel da auch mal abgegriffen habe.
Eines vorweg: Es ist da nur in Englisch...Mal wieder.
Dafür sind alle Episoden mit dabei. Obs bei meiner STEAM-VErsion auch so war/ist, kann ich ironischerweise grad nicht nachschauen, da ich keine Verbindung zu STEAM habe.
Da haben wir einen weiteren Vorteil für mehrere Shops 

Aber ok, so komplex sind die Geschichten nicht und die Sprecher sind ebenfalls sehr gut.
Bei jeder professionellen Deutschen Synchro sinds halt oft die selben Sprecher was manchmal ein wenig verwirrend ist.
Ich verpasse manchmal 10 Minuten einer Doku, weil ich mich versuche zu erinnern, welche Stimme das ist 

Aber das spiel macht mir zZ echt Spass. Und die Engine hats halt schon drauf, Atmosphäre zu schaffen.


----------



## Martin8411 (30. Januar 2020)

Ich spiele aktuell gerade hauptsächlich ab und zu paar Runden PUBG und CSGO.. kommt sonst noch wer anders gerade nicht so wirklich zum zocken?


----------



## MrFob (31. Januar 2020)

Martin8411 schrieb:


> Ich spiele aktuell gerade hauptsächlich ab und zu paar Runden PUBG und CSGO.. kommt sonst noch wer anders gerade nicht so wirklich zum zocken?



Jo, bei mir sieht's im Moment auch nicht so gut aus zeitmaessig. Wenn ich aber mal Zeit habe, dann bin ich im Moment wieder in meinen (wahrscheinlich inzwischen vierten oder so) Playthrough von Deus Ex: Human Revolution verfallen. Einfach ein geniales Spiel. Werde danach wohl mal einen zweiten Mankind Divided Run starten. Das kommt zwar nicht an seinen Vorgaenger ran, ist aber immerhin doch noch ein wuerdiges Deus Ex Spiel finde ich. Nur dass Eidos Montreal unbedingt noch einen Teil machen muesste, um die Story zu beenden, da Mankind Divided in einem echt fiesen Cliffhaenger (bzw. gefuehlt einfach mitten in der Story) aufhoert. Ich hoffe ja immernoch, dass Square Enix sie das endlich mal machen laesst, vielleicht ja wenn dieses eher mittelmaessig aussehende Avengers Spiel mal raus ist. Adam Jensen haette auf jeden Fall einen ordentlich Abschluss verdient.


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. Januar 2020)

*MechWarrior 5: Mercenaries*

Im Kampf grandios, dafür herrscht auf dem Raumschiff zwischen Einsätzen Langeweile und Routine. Außerdem spiele ich jetzt schon 4 Stunden und benutze immer noch meinen Anfangs-Mech, weil es nix Besseres zu kaufen gibt, trotz jeder Menge Geld auf dem Konto.

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad zieht gerade ziemlich an, gerade für die Story-Missionen müsste ich noch mehr grinden. Aber es mangelt echt an Abwechslung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2020)

Nach dem Kampf gegen Ratten und Pest  fahre ich wieder zweigleisig.

- Für ein Paar schnelle Runden zwischendurch immer mal *GRIP*. Das Teil hat einfach nen Hammer-Speed, und die KI braucht überhaupt kein Gummiband, weshalb die Rennen immer herausfordernd bleiben.

- Daneben, weil mal wieder der Wunsch nach etwas Echtzeit-Taktik in mir hochkam, beschäftige ich mich seit gestern mit *Shadow Tactics*. Als alter Desperados- und Commandos-Hase fühle ich mich dort trotz Asia-Settings ganz wohl. Die frei drehbaren Maps finde ich gut, die Steuerung macht nen sehr übersichtlichen Eindruck (und ist, wie ich testweise feststellen durfte, sogar via Gamepad clever gelöst), die Atmosphäre dank einwandfreier Englisch-Sprachausgabe mit Japan-Akzent sehr aufhentisch. Schön dass das betreffende Genre hiermit wieder nach so vielen Jahren  nen kleinen Lebensimpuls bekommt.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## fud1974 (31. Januar 2020)

"Starcom : Nexus" 

Ein kleines "Space Exploration" Spiel in 2D Draufsicht mit Kampf, Handel, Erforschung und Raumschiffbau...  sieht trotz erkennbar geringen Budgets noch nett aus (zumindest die Planeten und Lichteffekte), und der (einzelne?) Entwickler hat es geschafft die ganze Handlung stimmungsvoll kleine Textboxen zu packen.. 

Drauf gekommen übrigens über die PCGames Printausagabe wo der Artikel klein oben auf einer Seite angerissen war (ich glaube bei den regelmäßigen Top-Spielelisten).

Schöne Stimmung, macht mir richtig Spaß da was zu entdecken, mutiger Designentscheidung dass man manchmal minutenlang ohne das viel passiert durch den interstellaren Raum kriecht (ich halte das für Absicht und kein Fehldesign, aber hätte wohl jeder kommerziell orientierter Producer gnadenlos "wegoptimiert")

Unverschämte Eigenwerbung: Werde ich wohl mal für Folge 105 besprechen.


----------



## Zybba (2. Februar 2020)

Escape from Tarkov, bin drauf hängen geblieben.
Das Spiel an sich ist spannend und macht Spaß. Aber erst das Metagame mit Handel und Itemmanagement macht süchtig!


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Escape from Tarkov, bin drauf hängen geblieben.
> Das Spiel an sich ist spannend und macht Spaß. Aber erst das Metagame mit Handel und Itemmanagement macht süchtig!



Ist aber wohl rein MP und ohne Story?


----------



## Zybba (2. Februar 2020)

Ja, stimmt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Februar 2020)

Die Birma-Architektur gefällt mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Februar 2020)

Den All-Time-Klassiker mal wieder. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bH2fHw2UUmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Februar 2020)

Gestern ist der Intercontinental GT Pack DLC für *Assetto Corsa Competizione* erschienen mit den vier lasergescannten Strecken Suzuka, Laguna Seca, Kyalami und Bathurst und ca. 40 bis 50 neuen Lackierungen für die GT3-Fahrzeuge der 2019er Saison. Abgesehen von der immer noch suboptimalen Performance in VR (trotz RTX 2080) ist das Ding inzwischen richtig, richtig gut. Die Fahrphysik, Spielmodi, Force Feedback, Grafik, KI ... als ACC erschienen ist, war es echt in keinem guten technischen Zustand, aber jetzt macht es richtig Spaß. Und ich finde, keine andere Sim vermittelt das Gewicht der Fahrzeuge so glaubwürdig, wie ACC. Rein auf die GT3-Klasse bezogen (abgesehen vom Cup Porsche und Lambo Supertrofeo hat ACC auch keine Autos) ist ACC inzwischen wirklich die beste Simulation, rFactor 2 und RaceRoom sind allerdings nicht weit dahinter, bieten aber deutlich weniger in Sachen Features. ACC ist da einfach ein absolut rundes Paket, das spätestens seit dem neuen DLC auch nicht mehr an Streckenmangel leidet.

Bin eben ein kleines KI-Rennen (92% Stärke, 100% Aggression) auf Bathurst (Australien) im McLaren 720S GT3 (ich liebe dieses Auto!) vom Abend in die Nacht hinein gefahren und das kommt einfach nur unfassbar gut und atmosphärisch rüber. Erst sieht man einige Runden lang die Sonne golden zwischen den Bäumen glitzern, Nebel in der Ferne im Tal. Danach wird es langsam dunkel und alles wird nur noch von Scheinwerfern und der Streckenbeleuchtung angestrahlt. Bathurst ist jetzt nicht gerade meine Paradestrecke (die Bergpassage ist echt anspruchsvoll, mit Monaco vergleichbar), aber ich konnte vom letzten Platz gestartet mithalten, leider nur zwei Fahrer überholen, auch wenn ich zwei anderen die ganze Zeit dicht auf den Fersen war. Aber das macht nichts. Ein geschenkter Sieg macht mir wenig Spaß, da kämpfe ich lieber und lande im letzten Drittel. Zum Schluss konnte ich vom Berg aus unten im Tal das Feuerwerk beobachten, in der Ferne waren Lichter einer Stadt zu sehen ... atmosphärisch macht ACC inzwischen selbst Project CARS 2 nichts mehr vor. Lediglich die Kängurus haben gefehlt, aber ehrlich gesagt: Ich mag es nicht, wenn die auf der echten Strecke panisch vor den Autos davonhüpfen. Bathurst ohne Kängurus gefällt mir besser.

Wenn nur die Performance besser wäre ...


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Februar 2020)

... und ein weiteres Spiel, das ich aktuell Spiele: Vor kurzem ist ja die letzte Episode von *Kentucky Route Zero* erschienen und ich habe endlich die Gelegenheit ergriffen das Spiel zu beginnen. Vorher kannte ich nur den Soundtrack der ersten Episoden und ein paar Let's Play Videos, die ich aber nie besonders weit geguckt habe, um mich nicht zu sehr zu spoilern. Inzwischen bin ich vermutlich nahe dem Ende von Episode 4 und das Spiel gefällt mir gut.

Yep, Kentucky Route Zero ist ein gutes Spiel. Es ist auch ein Spiel, das einen dezent fertig macht, ohne dass dabei konkrete einzelne Ereignisse und Schocker einen Rolle spielen, wie das z. B. bei Life is Strange der Fall ist. Kentucky Route Zero ist da sehr viel subtiler und nach den ersten beiden Episoden war ich fast ein wenig enttäuscht, dass die Geschichte mich nicht wirklich packt. Aber ich hab mich geirrt: Die Geschichte hat auch da schon gepackt, aber langsam und subtil und jetzt, nahe dem Ende von Episode 4, kann ich es definitiv nicht mehr abstreiten. Das Spiel nimmt mich echt mit und das soll keine Kritik sein. Eine gute Geschichte muss irgendwie mitreißen und das tut Kentucky Route Zero auf eine Art, die ich in keinem anderen Spiel erlebt habe.

Worum geht es storymäßig? Was genau reißt mich so mit? Nun: Man spielt einen älteren Mann, Conway, der mit seinem Lieferwagen für die Firma einer alten Freundin einen letzten Auftrag ausführt. Eine Lieferung Antiquitäten zur Adresse 5 Dogwood Drive. Aber genau genommen scheint es gar nicht wirklich um diese konkrete Geschichte zu gehen. Die Story fühlt eher wie eine Art surreale Metapher an. Das Spiel ist eine Reise, vielleicht das Ende einer Reise ... vielleicht ein Abschied? Ich will nicht zu viel spoilern, daher schreibe ich zu diesem Punkt nichts weiter. Vieles ist sicherlich auch Interpretationssache. Wirklich eine Wirkung zeigt die Handlung wahrscheinlich auch nur, wenn man wirklich von Anfang an selbst spielt, am besten ohne längere Unterbrechungen von einer Woche oder länger.

Neben Conways eigener Geschichte gibt es aber noch zahlreiche weitere Personen und Geschichten, die man im Spiel trifft und erlebt bzw. erzählt bekommt. Im völligen Gegensatz zur durch die Musik, Soundkulisse, die merkwürdigen Begegnungen, Orte und den simplen Grafikstil erzeugte surreale, fast traumartige Atmosphäre wirken diese Geschichten alle sehr menschlich, sehr alltäglich und normal. Es sind Geschichten, die das Leben schreibt und die geben dem Spiel trotz aller Surrealität einen fast schon unangenehmen Realismus.

Ich bin gespannt, wie das Spiel endet. Am Wochenende werde ich dann wohl die letzte Episode spielen.


----------



## Schnickschnacksackl (8. Februar 2020)

Permuda Syndrome und WOW classic


----------



## McDrake (8. Februar 2020)

*Batman Arkham Knight*
Die Haupsstory eben zu Ende gespielt.
Was für ein Finale!
Hut ab für die Geschichte und deren Inszenierung.

Mal schauen, ob ichs noch weiter spiele bis zum Knightfall Protokoll spiele (alle Nebenmissionen).
Viel fehlt ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. Februar 2020)

Ich habe am Freitag die SE von Skyrim mit Mods versorgt und gestern dann ausgiebig gespielt. Den ENB bekomme ich nicht richtig zum laufen. Der Lense flare ist da irgendwie verbuggt. Im wahrsten Sinne, denn wenn mein Char in die Songe schaut, sieht er das Bild eines freundlich lächelnden Käfers. 

Aber auch ohne diesen sieht das Spiel gemoddet fantastisch aus. Und ich habe tatsächlich noch etwas Neues gesehen, nach all den 100 Stunden Spielzeit in de originalen Version.


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2020)

*Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway*

Ich bin beim Winston Churchills "Zweite Weltkrieg" auf den letzten Seiten.
Und, ja makaber, aber ich hatte irgendwie "Lust" auf eine gutes 2-Weltkrieg Game. 
Eigentlich einen guten Luftkampfsim... aber eben.
Hab da eigentlich nix aktuelleres gefunden (mit Kampagne & co)
Und Brothers sind grad im Sale bei GOG

Das Game spielt im September 44 und genau da bin ich jetzt beim Buch.

Ich habs damals beim Release auf der XBox gespielt, fand aber den Zugang nicht.
Jetzt spiel ichs mit dem Hintergrundwissen, was für mich atmosphärisch einiges ausmacht.
Für die Authentizität ists auf Englisch eingestellt. Sehr gut inszeniert, coole Kamerafahrten in den Cutscenes und scheint taktisch zu werden, kein Hirnloser Ballerspass.
Allerdings sind die Deutschen Soldaten, bzw ihre Sprüche irgendwie nicht so toll.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2020)

Il2 ?

BiA ist taktisch. Aber meist nach dem gleichen Prinzip. Festnageln und mit Resttrupp umgehen und den Feind in die Flanke fallen.

Sind trotzdem alles gute Spiele der Reihe und ich warte auf den Nachfolger der meiner Meinung nach schon viel zu lange überfällig ist.

Sollte zwischenzeitlich eine Art Inglorious Basterds werden wurde aber zugunsten des klassischen BiA doch wieder geändert. Trotzdem ist Ruhe um den neuen Teil.


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2020)

IL2 hab ich ja eigentlich. Stimmt.
Ich muss mich da mal mehr mit der Steuerung befassen. 
Funktionierte bei meinem ersten Anspielen mit dem Hotas irgendwie nicht wirklich :/


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2020)

Welches IL2 hast du?



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2020)

Ich hab die Complete Edition. Mit Pacific-Fighters, 1944 und den restlichen Addons. Eigentlich alle offiziellen Erweiterungen die es gibt.

Hab aber auch das neue Il2. Mit Bodenplatte, Cliffs of Dover u.a. Addons. Aber mit Sicherheit nicht alle.


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2020)

Meinte McDrake - weil er Probleme mit dem Hotas hat.

Sollte bei der IL-2 Great Battles Serie eigentlich keine Probleme machen. Bei den älteren Teilen könnte es sein, dass man ein wenig tüfteln / schauen muss, beim Konfigurieren der Steuerung.


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Welches IL2 hast du?
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Nennt sich bei STEAM: IL-2 Sturmovik: 1946


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nennt sich bei STEAM: IL-2 Sturmovik: 1946



Ah, .. das ist das ganz alte .. ja, da hab ich damals glaub ich auch ein Weilchen gebraucht, bis alles funktioniert hat von der Steuerung her.
Mittlerweile gibt es ja ne neue "Serie" von IL-2 .. nennt sich Great Battles und es gibt verschiedene Schauplätze: Stalingrad, Kuban, Moskau, Bodenplatte (ich weiß nur nicht, wie das auf Steam gehandhabt wird - ohne Steam kann man nämlich alle separat kaufen. Also muss man nicht Stalingrad haben, um Kuban, Moskau etc. zu spielen und umgekehrt. Auf Steam wird Stalingrad aber als Voraussetzung angegeben.)

Ansonsten könntest du dir auch DCS laden - gibt es als kostenlose Testversion inkl. Su-25 und der P-51TF
Die P-51TF ist halt die zivile Variante, aber du würdest ein Gefühl dafür bekommen, wie sich die Dinger in DCS fliegen - ist nämlich gar nicht so ohne.

SP Kampagnen gibt es für beide Produkte - da müsstest du dann vlt. einfach schauen, was dich ansprechen würde.


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hab die Complete Edition. Mit Pacific-Fighters, 1944 und den restlichen Addons. Eigentlich alle offiziellen Erweiterungen die es gibt.
> 
> Hab aber auch das neue Il2. Mit Bodenplatte, Cliffs of Dover u.a. Addons. Aber mit Sicherheit nicht alle.



Würde mir in einer aktuellen Version einer Flugsim ein Pazifik-Setting wünschen.
In DCS kommt ja eine neue, kostenlose Map, die im Pazifik angesiedelt ist (in moderner Version und auch als WWII Version) 
Leatherneck bringt ne Corsair .. aber fehlen halt die Gegenspieler ...


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2020)

Es gibt 2 Pacific-WW2-SP-Kampagnen im F2P-Spiel Warthunder. Für Flugzeuge. 1x USA und 1x Japan. Kosten aber Geld. Dafür bekommt man aber auch zusätzlich je 1 Premiumflugzeug und Prämiumwährung.


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2020)

Warthunder hab ich mal ausprobiert - aber das ist mir irgendwie zu "arcadig". 
Auch, wenn man im Simulationsmodus spielt.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Warthunder hab ich mal ausprobiert - aber das ist mir irgendwie zu "arcadig".
> Auch, wenn man im Simulationsmodus spielt.



Und im RB? Das gibts auch noch.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2020)

DCS hab ich auch schon als Demo gespielt 

Finds halt cool, wenns ne Kampagne (dynamische?) gibt.
Microprose hatte das, in meiner Rosa-Erinnerungsnostalgiebrille immer ganz gut hinbekommen.


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2020)

Hab schon den höchsten "Schwierigkeitsgrad" ausprobiert - war mir jetzt beim Namen nicht mehr sicher.
Dachte, das wäre der Simulationsmodus gewesen.

RB = Realistic Battles?


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> DCS hab ich auch schon als Demo gespielt
> 
> Finds halt cool, wenns ne Kampagne (dynamische?) gibt.
> Microprose hatte das, in meiner Rosa-Erinnerungsnostalgiebrille immer ganz gut hinbekommen.



Soviel ich weiß, arbeited ED an einem dynamischen Kampagnensystem für DCS .. aber dauert halt noch.
Einstweilen gibt es nur gescriptete Kampagnen - sowohl in DCS, als auch in den neuen IL-2 Teilen.


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ah, .. das ist das ganz alte .. ja, da hab ich damals glaub ich auch ein Weilchen gebraucht, bis alles funktioniert hat von der Steuerung her.
> Mittlerweile gibt es ja ne neue "Serie" von IL-2 .. nennt sich Great Battles und es gibt verschiedene Schauplätze: Stalingrad, Kuban, Moskau, Bodenplatte (ich weiß nur nicht, wie das auf Steam gehandhabt wird - ohne Steam kann man nämlich alle separat kaufen. Also muss man nicht Stalingrad haben, um Kuban, Moskau etc. zu spielen und umgekehrt. Auf Steam wird Stalingrad aber als Voraussetzung angegeben.)
> 
> Ansonsten könntest du dir auch DCS laden - gibt es als kostenlose Testversion inkl. Su-25 und der P-51TF
> ...


Ja, da müsst ich wohl mal über meinen Schatten springen und was "neues" kaufen


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab schon den höchsten "Schwierigkeitsgrad" ausprobiert - war mir jetzt beim Namen nicht mehr sicher.
> Dachte, das wäre der Simulationsmodus gewesen.
> 
> RB = Realistic Battles?



Genau Realistic Battle ist die höchste Stufe. Incl. Mischstellung, Propellerwinkel usw. und man kann die Steuerung von simpel bis komplex einstellen.

Im RB fliegt man auch in Cockpitsichtmodus.


----------



## MrFob (18. Februar 2020)

So, bin mit den Deus Ex Prequels durch.
Human Revolution ist und bleibt mMn eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten. Optisch ist es zwar leider nicht soooo toll gealtert, dafuer stimmt spielerisch, story-technisch, sound-maessig und atmosphaerisch einfach alles. Top Spiel, dass den grossen Deus Ex Namen nicht nur mit Wuerde traegt sondern hin sogar noch ein Stueck weit anhebt mMn. 

Mankind Divided hat es da schon etwas schwieriger. Es ist immer noch ein absolutes top Spiel mMn, kann aber die Perfektion eines Human Revolution nicht mehr ganz erreichen. Spielerisch und in Sachen Technik leistet es sich eigentlich keine Fehler. Auch das Setting an sich wurde mMn sehr logisch weitergefuehrt. Zwar gab es nach dem release damals Kritiken es wuerde zu stark die Rassismus Karte ausspielen, aber wer genauer hinsieht merkt, dass auch Mankind Divided nicht wirklich so stark ein Kommentar zu Rassismus ist sondern eher auf den Divide zwischen den sozialen Klassen abzielt. Nach dem "Incident" aus HR zieht MD nun die logische Konsequenz. Es waren nur die reichen und maechtigen, die sich Augmentierungen leisten konnten und die waren drauf und dran nicht nur eine zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft zu bilden sondern praktisch zwei Spezies zu erschaffen, die Verbesserten und die zurueck gebliebenen. Nach dem Incident haben sich genau diese "Zurueckgebliebenen" eben erhoben und den Spiess umgedreht. Dass sind weniger Rassisten, als Leute, die durch gesellschaftlichen Druck lange mit existentiellen Aengsten zu kaempfen hatten und sich deswegen nun zu extremen Gegenmassnahmen gezwungen sehen, was wiederrum zu faschistisch anmutenden Gesellschaftsformen gefuehrt hat. Sieht man sich an wie viele populistische Politiker heutzutage auch in Echt mit genau solchen Aengsten spielen,, muss man zugeben, dass auch Mankind Divided wieder einige sehr aktuelle Probleme gekonnt in dieses scifi/cyberpunk Szenario uebertragen hat. Man muss ein bisschen drueber nachdenken, aber im Endeffekt macht Mankind Divided auch hier wieder alles richtig. 

Was leider nicht so gut funktioniert ist die Story an sich. Die wirkt ein bisschen beliebig und plaetschert oft eher so vor sich hin. Vor allem der Boesewicht, den man am Ende bekaempft ist besonders schwach. Man trifft ihn vorher nur einmal in einem Korridor und auch dieses Treffen ist nicht sonderlich erinnerungswert. Ich hatte mich bei meinem ersten Durchlauf kurz nach release des Spiels am Ende gar nicht mehr so recht daran erinnert, dass ich den ueberhaupt schon mal gesehen hatte. Dabei hat das Spiel eigentlich sehr geniale Boesewichter im Hintergrund, die Jensen aber nie auch nur wirklich zu Gesicht bekommt, geschweige denn mit ihnen interagiert. Das sind natuerlich genau die, die dann in Deus Ex 1 auftreten, die konnten also hier nicht wirklich besiegt werden oder so aber ein bisschen mehr Interaktion mit Jensen haette ich mir da schon gewuenscht. Erst die (sehr coole) post-credit Szene bringt das ganze dann wieder ein bisschen vorwaerts aber davon hat der Spieler dann auch nicht mehr viel. Das ist auch genau der Grund wieso sich das Ende so komisch und unvollstaendig anfuehlt, als haette man eigentlich gerade erst angefangen. Ich hoffe echt, dass Eidos Montreal nach ihrem komischen Avengers Spiel an einem Abschluss der Jensen Saga arbeiten wird. Ich haette da ein paar coole Ideen fuer den Plot. 

Was der Story auch nicht sonderlich hilft ist das game design mit dem offenen Prag, in das man immer wieder zurueck kehrt und in dem man immer wieder auf eine mini-open-world artige Erkundungstour gehen kann und soll um Items und Nebenmissionen zu finden. Erstens sind die Nebenmissionen so ein bisschen hit and miss und zweitens lenkt das ganze von der Hauptstory ab und schadet dem pacing teils stark. Statt all dieser Ablenkungen haette ich lieber noch 1-2 Hauptmissionen mehr gehabt. Das haette auch ein anderes Problem behoben, dass mir sauer aufstoesst, man geht nicht mehr - wie eigentlich in Deus Ex ueblich - auf Weltreise sondern bleibt fast das gesamte Spiel in Prag und Umgebung. Da geht dann teils ein bisschen die Abwechslung floeten.

Habe auch die DLCs gespielt. Sind ganz nett, haette ich jetzt aber wirklich auch nicht unbedingt gebraucht. Zwei davon haette man eigentlich, aehnlich wie Missing Link im Director's Cut von HR, ins Hauptspiel einbauen sollen, statt sie als einzelne Missionen im Hauptmenue zu lassen. Naja

Naja, alles in allem ist DX:MD immer noch ein super Spiel aber es hat definitiv seine Macken. Die groesste davon ist, dass es keine Fortsetzung gibt.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Februar 2020)

Mich stört, daß der Tod von Malik Kanon ist. Und dann das sch.... Cliffhanger-Ende und das ewig kein Nachfolger kommt. Aber HR ist diskussionslos top.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Februar 2020)

Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf dass doch noch ein Trilogie-Finale folgt. Jetzt wo Tomb Raider nach "Shadow" nicht mehr im Fokus steht müssten genug Ressourcen zur Verfügung stehen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (19. Februar 2020)

*Mit Band Of Brothers: Hell's Highway durch.*
Nach etwas über 12 Stunden das "to be continued..." am Bildschirm gesehen 

Schön, dass auch ein wenig mit der psychologischen Komponente gespielt wird.
Der Trupp wächst einem irgendwie auch ein wenig ans Herz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (19. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mich stört, daß der Tod von Malik Kanon ist. Und dann das sch.... Cliffhanger-Ende und das ewig kein Nachfolger kommt. Aber HR ist diskussionslos top.



So wie ich das interpretiere ist Malik laut Canon am Leben. Immerhin gibt es in Deus Ex keinen Save import und egal, was in HR passiert, man kann diese Szene im Spiel sehen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ne0776fTKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Das ist eigentlich ziemlich eindeutig.
Ok, wie das funktioneiren soll, wenn man sie in HR nicht gerettet hat ist mir auch nicht ganz klar. Immerhin kann man sogar ihre Leiche bei Tong und seinen Harvestern finden. Aber hey, sie haben die Szene eingebaut und insofern, solange keiner was anderes sagt ist sie fuer mich am leben.
Ich bin naemlich auch Spyboy/Flygirl shipper.


----------



## svd (19. Februar 2020)

Nach Sturms Videosuche hab ich mir tatsächlich nochmal das alte "Darkstar One" angesehen. Dafür, dass das Spiel fast vierzehn Jahre alt ist, wird das 21:9-Format nativ unterstützt. Sehr nett.
Der olle Joystick funktioniert auch noch, leider hat er für das Spiel zu wenig Achsen, um richtig komfortabel zu sein. Neben Rollen, Nicken und Gieren gibt es nämlich noch Schubdüsen für Seitwärtsbewegungen.  
Nerviger waren fast nur noch nur "Yager" und "Descent" gewesen. Ohne HOTAS sind Maus und Tastatur wohl besser, aber gefühlt nicht so geschmeidig wie in "Freelancer"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich versenke zudem schon dreistellige Stunden in "Ghost Recon: Breakpoint". Von den bleibenden Folgeschäden des Onlinezwangs, der aggressiven Monetarisierung und der unnötigen Loot-Shooter-Ausrichtung abgesehen, ist das Spiel okay.
Ernst nehmen darf man es freilich nicht. Insgesamt bleibt es auch hinter seinem Vorgänger "Wildlands" zurück. Für mich ist es der spirituelle und moderne Nachfolger von "Delta Force", diesen Zweck erfüllt es ganz ordentlich.


Letztes Wochenende habe ich auch den neuen Lenkrad-Support von "Need for Speed: Heat" getestet. Im Prinzip ist er funktionell, leider ändert das nichts an der grauenhaften Driftmechanik des Spiels. "Heat" entpuppt sich, nach anfänglich wohlwollender Meinung
und sehr gutem Eindruck, leider als mein Fehlkauf des Jahres 2019. 
Somit bleibt, überraschender Weise, das "peinliche Need for Speed" mein Favorit unter den letzten drei Ausgeburten. (Nur) Mit Lenkrad macht es wirklich Spaß, du kannst das Spiel mit deinem Lieblingswagen durchspielen.
Tuning war sogar solches, nicht nur optisches und rudimentäres Beiwerk. Wo die Leistungsverbesserungen in "Payback" zufallsgeneriert und in "Heat" unvorhersehbar sind (die ändern einfach mal komplett die Charakteristik deines Wagens, ohne das du groß etwas ändern kannst), 
erlaubt 2015 das Drehen an Reglern, bis das Fahrverhalten wieder gut passt. 
Naja, irgendwie, irgendwann werde ich mich schon durchbeißen. Will ja wissen, wie es mit den Hackfressen zuende geht. Den Festplattenplatz will ich auch wieder haben (ohne den POS unnötig anwachsen zu lassen).


----------



## MrFob (19. Februar 2020)

svd schrieb:


> Nach Sturms Videosuche hab ich mir tatsächlich nochmal das alte "Darkstar One" angesehen. Dafür, dass das Spiel fast vierzehn Jahre alt ist, wird das 21:9-Format nativ unterstützt. Sehr nett.
> Der olle Joystick funktioniert auch noch, leider hat er für das Spiel zu wenig Achsen, um richtig komfortabel zu sein. Neben Rollen, Nicken und Gieren gibt es nämlich noch Schubdüsen für Seitwärtsbewegungen.
> Nerviger waren fast nur noch nur "Yager" und "Descent" gewesen. Ohne HOTAS sind Maus und Tastatur wohl besser, aber gefühlt nicht so geschmeidig wie in "Freelancer"...



Darkstar One ist ein echt schoenes Spiel, finde ich, aus deutschen Landen uebrigens. Zwar ein bisschen repetitiv, wenn man die ganzen Cluster alle abklappert aber die Story ist eigentlich sehr nett. Aber jo, das muss man mit Maus und Tastatur spielen. Ich sehe es tatsaechlich als den kleinen Bruder von Freelancer an.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Februar 2020)

Resident Evil 7

21 - Überleben+





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ds72PjOpJyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (21. Februar 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Es ist immer noch ein absolutes top Spiel mMn, kann aber die Perfektion eines Human Revolution nicht mehr ganz erreichen.


Ich fand das Spiel hat ein paar tolle Momentaufnahmen gezeigt, vor allem dieses einmalig besuchte "Containerghetto" fand ich eindrucksvoll. Auch einer der Nebenquestschauplätze(?) war sehr nice. Überall hingen Bildschirme und hatte was Kultartiges. Erinnere mich leider nicht, mehr welche Quest das war. Die stand in Zusammenhang mit einem Mord.
Aber das sind halt die eher außergewöhnlichen Schauplätze. Denen gegenüber stehen dann trostlose und uninspirierte Orte wie ein Bordell oder ein Untergrundrave. Jetzt kann man sagen, die sollten trostlos wirken. Nur war es die falsche Art trostlos... 
Die allgemeine Leblosigkeit und fehlende/vorgetäuschte Progression von Prag fand ich ziemlich schlecht.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es ja mehrere Eskalationsstufen der Sicherheitslage. Das fühlte sich aber alles so künstlich an. Mit einer lebendigen Welt hatte das für mich nicht viel zu tun. Nur parkende Autos, kaum Passanten. Klar, nicht jeder kann die Ausmaße eines GTA erreichen, aber die Stadt wirkte einfach wie eine Kulisse.
Nachdem ich das gesamte Wachpersonal in Prag weggeballert hatte, wurde es auch immer leerer. Ich glaube die waren die dann für immer weg.
Dazu die gefühlt unnötige Fragmentierung des Stadtgebiets, obwohl die Ladezeiten mit der Ubahn ganz passend kaschiert wurden.

Obendrein gab es die Hauptstory, die ich wie du auch eher unzulänglich fand. Vor allem das Ende mit Cliffhanger.
Wobei ich sehr gut fand, dass es für die finale Spielsequenz (wie eigentlich immer) verschiedene Lösungsansätze gab.

Außerdem habe ich es als reinen 1st Person Shooter gespielt, was der Spielerfahrung glaube ich nicht so gut tat. ^^

Insgesamt ist das Spiel für mich auf jeden Fall deutlich unter seinem Potenzial geblieben, was sehr schade ist.
Hoffentlich bringen sie einen der Reihe würdigen Nachfolger!



@Mrfob: Ich weiß, du hast mir schon mehrfach den Vorgänger empfohlen.
Ich hab aber nicht zugehört!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2020)

Storytechnisch war HR definitiv besser, aber spielmechanisch fand ich dass MD noch viel mehr herausgeholt hat. Für Stealth-Veteranen wie mich ist es ein einziges Fest, und die vielen Wege und Möglichkeiten in Gebäude oder von außen versperrte Räume zu kommen war auch grandios. Was hab ich mich da ausgetobt, vor allem Mut den Augmentierungen... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (21. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für Stealth-Veteranen wie mich ist es ein einziges Fest, und die vielen Wege und Möglichkeiten in Gebäude oder von außen versperrte Räume zu kommen war auch grandios.


Das war echt gut.
Etwas schade fand ich, dass die 3(?) möglichen Wege immer recht gleich wirkten.
Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass es den Mehraufwand reduziert und einfach eine bessere Lesbarkeit der Spielumgebung und den Interaktionsmöglichkeiten bietet.

Falls ich Mist schreibe korrigiert mich! Das Spiel ist ja mittlerweile schon etwas her...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2020)

Weiss jetzt nicht genau auf welche 3 Möglichkeiten du dich beschränkst, aber es ging über Schlösser-Hacken, brüchige Mauern, Tunnel, Röhren, teilweise gar über Leitern oder durch die Decke bzw. Kanalisation. Und das schöne daran war dass die alternativen Routen oft gut versteckt waren.

Da war HR VIEL simpler aufgebaut.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (21. Februar 2020)

Danke, ich hatte bis auf die brüchigen Mauern alles vergessen! 
Ich meinte diese drei: Hacken, Ventilation, Mauern.

Naja, vllt. hab ich das einfach etwas falsch in Erinnerung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Danke, ich hatte bis auf die brüchigen Mauern alles vergessen!
> Ich meinte diese drei: Hacken, Ventilation, Mauern.
> 
> Naja, vllt. hab ich das einfach etwas falsch in Erinnerung.


No prob.

Ein Sequel mit der erzählerischen Stärke von HR und dem großartigem Gameplay von MD, DAS wäre in meinen Augen ein perfekter Abschluss.

Tja... Aber erstmal abwarten ob sich da überhaupt irgendwann mal was regen wird... :-/

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (21. Februar 2020)

Es gibt ja zumindest Gerüchte, aber bisher nichts haltbares...
https://dailygamingreport.co.uk/lat...-soft-reboot-and-will-not-feature-adam-jenson

Ich hoffe auf einen würdigen Abschluss der Trilogie, MIT Adam Jensen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2020)

Ohne Jensen?! Pah! Ohne mich. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Februar 2020)

Ich bin grad wieder bei *Fallout 4*.

Kann zwar absolut verstehen, dass einige Fans diesen Teil nicht besonders mögen, aber trotzdem ist es ein echt spaßiges Spiel. Das ist auch das erste Spiel, bei dem mir Housing mega viel Spaß macht.


----------



## MrFob (21. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ohne Jensen?! Pah! Ohne mich.



Ich glaube schon, dass es in Zukunft auch wieder andere Protagonisten im Deus Ex Unviersum geben kann, aber jo, jetzt muessten sie echt erstmal die Jensen Story abschliessen.
Man koennte glaube ich echt ein sehr cooles (und teils sehr experimentelles) neues Deus Ex machen.

@Zybba: Ich habe nur Human Revolution einmal wie einen Shooter gespielt. Da muss ich zugeben fand ich das Gameplay auch nicht so ueberragend. Fuer mich ist DX im Grunde eigentlich schon immer ein Schleichspiel gewesen. Was die Wege angeht, jo, da hat sauerlandboy recht, da gibt es eigentlich immer mehr als "nur" 3 und es kommt ja auch ganz stark darauf an, welche Implantate du hast. Da stehen dir dann ja nur bestimmte Wege offen.
Die Welt ist sicher nicht so lebendig gestaltet wie in riesigen Ubisoft Produktionen aber ich finde fuer so ein Story fokussiertes Spiel wie Deus Ex hat es gepasst. Wenn man sich z.B. story hubs in BioWare Spielen oder so anschaut, die sind meist noch weniger lebendig. Aber ich muss dir zustimmen, auch das war ein Grund wieseo diese mini-open-world Ansatz mMn nicht wirklich gepasst hat. Ich glaube wenn man mehrere verschiedenen Hubs gehabt haette, so wie in den Voegaengern, dann waere genug Abwechslung da gewesen und man haette nicht genug Zeit in jedem Hub verbracht, dass einem das so ins Auge gefallen waere, dass die Welt am Ende doch eher statisch ist.


----------



## Zybba (22. Februar 2020)

Kann echt gut sein, dass mehrere temporäre Hubs besser gekommen wären.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2020)

Wenn man aber ganz ehrlich ist:
Ob nun HR oder MD, an der Mehrzahl an Hubs hätte es hinsichtlich der "leblosen" Schauplätze wenig geändert, denn in beiden Spielen verharren alle NPCs und Questgeber während der gesamten Spielzeit immer an denselben Orten. So ne Art "Tabesablauf" wie Ubi es mit ihren ACs immer gut vorgegaukelt hat wäre zwar hier nicht verkehrt gewesen, aber tatsächlich hat mich das hier nie gestört. Vielleicht ist es sogar bewusst so gemacht worden weil es sonst mit der Stealth-Mechanik nicht so gut funktioniert hätte. Könnte ich mir zumindest vorstellen.


----------



## MrFob (22. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber ganz ehrlich ist:
> Ob nun HR oder MD, an der Mehrzahl an Hubs hätte es hinsichtlich der "leblosen" Schauplätze wenig geändert, denn in beiden Spielen verharren alle NPCs und Questgeber während der gesamten Spielzeit immer an denselben Orten. So ne Art "Tabesablauf" wie Ubi es mit ihren ACs immer gut vorgegaukelt hat wäre zwar hier nicht verkehrt gewesen, aber tatsächlich hat mich das hier nie gestört. Vielleicht ist es sogar bewusst so gemacht worden weil es sonst mit der Stealth-Mechanik nicht so gut funktioniert hätte. Könnte ich mir zumindest vorstellen.



Ich glaube schon, wenn man halt nur ein/zweimal in ein Hub zurueckkehrt (wie z.B. Detroit in HR), dann fallen gerade die fehlenden Tageszyklen nicht so auf. In HR war es z.B. mMn ganz gut gemacht, weil man da mal ein paar Stunden weg ist, dann zurueckkommt und die Arbeiter bei Sarif Industries dann alle nicht mehr in ihren Bueros sitzen und was arbeiten sondern die meisten sich in der Kaffeteria versammelt haben, weil sie wegen der Ausschreitungen draussen nicht nahc Hause koennen. Halt so ein bisschen wie bei Gothic damals, wo sich die Positionen und Dialoge von NPCs zwischen den Kapiteln geaendert haben (wobei die da auch noch einen Tageszyklus hatte ).
Man muss aber zugeben, dass das in Prg schon auch teilweise passiert, dass NPCs zwischen den Besuchen wo anders zu finden sind und auch was anderes zu sagen haben.

Im Grunde hat es mich weder in HR noch MD grossartig gestoert. Mein Hauptgedanke war eher, dass mehr verschiedene Schauplaetze allgemein fuer mehr Abwechslung gesorgt haetten.
Jaja, ich weiss schon:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Februar 2020)

Ich hab mir gerade mal *The Suicide of Rachel Foster* (warum will ich immer Rachel Amber schreiben?) gekauft. Sieht gut aus, scheint gut anzukommen ... von der Story weiß ich bisher aber noch nichts. Wenn es aber grob in Richtung von Spielen wie The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, What Remains of Edith Finch, Gone Gome, Blackwood Crossing usw. geht, dann wird es wohl genau das sein, was ich mir erhoffe. Ein kurzes, aber schön gemachtes Storyspiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Februar 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade mal *The Suicide of Rachel Foster* (warum will ich immer Rachel Amber schreiben?) gekauft. Sieht gut aus, scheint gut anzukommen ... von der Story weiß ich bisher aber noch nichts. Wenn es aber grob in Richtung von Spielen wie The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, What Remains of Edith Finch, Gone Gome, Blackwood Crossing usw. geht, dann wird es wohl genau das sein, was ich mir erhoffe. Ein kurzes, aber schön gemachtes Storyspiel.


Habs auch seit kurzem in der Wunschliste. Die Thematik spricht mich im besonderen an.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Habs auch seit kurzem in der Wunschliste. Die Thematik spricht mich im besonderen an.



Psychologische Themen finde ich generell auch interessant. Wobei ich in den bisher ca. 1 1/2 Stunden noch nicht allzu viel über den eigentlichen Fall herausgefunden habe. Insgesamt aber auf jeden Fall ein interessantes Spiel, das an eine Mischung aus Gone Home und Firewatch erinnert. Nur die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur ist nicht gut umgesetzt ... Mausempfindlichkeit viel zu niedrig, ich muss die Maus über den halben Schreibtisch schieben, um mich umzudrehen. Mausempfindlichkeit unter Windows hochdrehen hilft zwar, aber das muss ich nach dem Spielen jedes Mal wieder runterdrehen, weil sonst jeder geschobene Zentimeter den Mauszeiger über den kompletten Bildschirm bewegt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Februar 2020)

Ich hab neben Age of Empires 2 Definitive Edition nun auch mit *Days Gone* auf der PS4 angefangen. 
Gefällt mir nach ca 2 Stunden schon ziemlich gut. Die Performance ist auch nicht (mehr?) so schlecht wie ich dachte. Evtl. poste ich mal screens demnächst.


----------



## SOTColossus (25. Februar 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich hab neben Age of Empires 2 Definitive Edition nun auch mit *Days Gone* auf der PS4 angefangen.
> Gefällt mir nach ca 2 Stunden schon ziemlich gut. Die Performance ist auch nicht (mehr?) so schlecht wie ich dachte. Evtl. poste ich mal screens demnächst.



Days Gone zieht sich nach einer Weile ziemlich und kein einziger der Protagonisten war mir sympathisch. Die Ruffarmerei und Zeitstreckerei für Benzin + Reparaturen sowie die eintönigen Quests und "Spritzenfundorte" nerven ziemlich. Aber die Horden sind schon klasse. Da kannst Du Dich drauf freuen, wenn Du solange durchälst.

@Topic
Nachdem ich in Ninja Gaiden 2 nur verprügelt wurde und noch vor Kapitel 5 aufgeben musste, flicke ich mich nun in Two Point Hospital wieder zusammen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2020)

Mit *Shadows Tactics* gerade eben einen weiteren Titel aus meiner Pile of Shame verbannt. 

Spielerisch wirklich gut, der Schwierigkeitsgrad von Mission zu Mission wirklich gleichmäßig anziehend. Nur die letzte Mission war arg, arg schwer. Muss bestimmt 3-4 Stunden nur daran gesessen haben bis endlich eine mögliche Lösung  finden konnte.
Die Story... Ganz nett, viel Pathos rund um Ehre, Traditionen und andere bekannte Werte die quasi in jedem Medium mit Samurai-Setting stecken. Annehmbar, aber Echtzeit-Taktik-Spiele haben ja noch nie mit spannendem Plot geglänzt. Das allererste *Desperados* mal ausgenommen.

Ich denke ich wechsle nun über von Echtzeit-Taktik zur Echtzeit-Strategie. *Age of Empires 1: Definitive Edition* grinst mich schon seit längerem an.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Februar 2020)

Mit *The Suicide of Rachel Foster* wäre ich dann auch durch ... das Spiel war kurz (5 Stunden) und ich habe es nicht anders erwartet ... aber es hat mir gefallen, wenn auch mit ein paar Abstrichen. Das Hotel und die ganze Umgebung war wirklich schön gemacht. Es war nicht zu groß, aber auch nicht so kompakt, als wäre die Spielwelt komprimiert, um unnötige Laufwege zu sparen. Das Hotel war so groß, wie es sein musste und es wirkte vom Aufbau her sehr glaubwürdig. Leider gab es einige Räume, die man nicht erkunden konnte.

Und in die Richtung geht auch mein erster Negativpunkt: Das Spiel war nicht nur kurz, es  hat von der Umgebung und den zur Verfügung stehenden Tools (man findet einige benutzbare Gegenstände) Potential verschenkt. Viele interessante Räume und Gegenstände wurden einfach zu wenig benutzt bzw. gar nicht. Man hätte dem Spiel deutlich umfangreicher machen können, was die Aufgaben angeht ohne dass dabei irgendwas gestreckt wirken würde. Insgesamt wirkt die ganze Story sehr gehetzt. Einige der Ingame-Tage (ich verrate mal nicht, wie viele es gibt) haben tatsächlich nur eine einzige kleine Aufgabe und sind in 5 bis 10 Minuten abgefrühstückt. Ich hätte es gerne gesehen, wenn das Spiel mir noch sehr viel mehr Gründe gegeben hätte, bestimmte Bereiche des Hotels zu erkunden. Denn gerade das Erkunden und Entdecken macht mir in solchen Spielen unglaublich viel Spaß.

Zweiter Negativpunkt: Die Technik. Die Grafik ist schön, das Sounddesign ebenfalls ... aber die kaum konfigurierbare Steuerung, das nicht einstellbare Field of View der Kamera und die viel zu geringe Mausempfindlichkeit (ich musste unter Windows bzw. im Maustreiber die Mausgeschwindigkeit mehr als verdoppeln, damit das Spiel angenehm spielbar ist) sind einfach nur unnötig. Auch das nicht abschaltbare Head-Bobbing (Kopfwackeln beim Gehen) ist zusammen mit dem FoV nicht wirklich angenehm. Aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Diese Dinge sollten aber definitiv gepatcht werden. Aus einigen Metern Entfernung mit Gamepad am Fernseher gespielt funktioniert das sicher gut, aber mit Maus und Tastatur am Schreibtisch nicht wirklich.

Zum Schluss wieder etwas Positives: Die Story hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Ich will auch hier nichts spoilern: Es fängt alles recht harmlos an, wird zum Schluss aber ne Ecke dramatischer. Das Voice Acting hat mir auch gefallen (auch wenn mir die Protagonistin nicht unbedingt super sympatisch war) und hat prima zur Rolle gepasst. Alles in allem: Eine gelungene Mischung aus Gone Home und Firewatch. Wer die beiden Spiele mochte, macht auch mit The Suicide of Rachel Foster nicht viel verkehrt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Februar 2020)

Ich bin auch mit *Rachel Foster* durch.
Die erste Hälfte hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Die Synchronisation war ausgezeichnet und das Hotel als Schauplatz schön stimmig. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass die Items, die man relativ schnell bekommt, häufiger genutzt werden und nicht nur für bestimmte Schlüsselszenen. In den besten Momenten hat es mich dank der Interaktion zwischen Nichole und Irving stark an Firewatch erinnert, aber leider kommt es dann doch nicht ansatzweise an diesen tollen Titel ran.
Schuld daran ist vorallem die letzte halbe Stunde. Das Ende kommt irgendwie überhastet und ist leicht dämlich bzw. schwer nachvollziehbar, zumal bestimmte Themen auch nicht besonders gut ausgearbeitet werden.
Ein wenig mehr Beschäftigung mit den sensiblen Themen hätte dem Titel gut getan. So wirkt er leider etwas zu eilig und fragmentarisch.

Ansonsten habe ich mich wieder an *Octopath Traveler* rangewagt. Dass ich für die zweiten Kapitel der Protagonisten zu niedrig im Level war, hatte mich leicht abgeschreckt, da ich nicht gerne grinde, aber mittlerweile habe ich den Dreh ganz gut raus und es macht mir wieder viel Spaß. Ich mag die Grafik und den tollen Soundtrack; außerdem will ich gerne wissen, wie es in den Geschichten weiter geht. Auch dort bleibt ein wenig verschenktes Potential in der Gruppendynamik, aber das lässt sich verschmerzen.

Und zwischendurch habe ich auf dem Handy *Simulacra 2* durchgespielt. Ein "Lost Phone"-Titel, der erstaunlich hochwertig und umfangreich ausfällt. Wer was für zwischendurch und unterwegs sucht, wird bei den Titeln des Entwicklers vielleicht fündig.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Februar 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mit *The Suicide of Rachel Foster* wäre ich dann auch durch ... das Spiel war kurz (5 Stunden) und ich habe es nicht anders erwartet ... aber es hat mir gefallen, wenn auch mit ein paar Abstrichen. Das Hotel und die ganze Umgebung war wirklich schön gemacht. Es war nicht zu groß, aber auch nicht so kompakt, als wäre die Spielwelt komprimiert, um unnötige Laufwege zu sparen. Das Hotel war so groß, wie es sein musste und es wirkte vom Aufbau her sehr glaubwürdig. Leider gab es einige Räume, die man nicht erkunden konnte.
> 
> Und in die Richtung geht auch mein erster Negativpunkt: Das Spiel war nicht nur kurz, es  hat von der Umgebung und den zur Verfügung stehenden Tools (man findet einige benutzbare Gegenstände) Potential verschenkt. Viele interessante Räume und Gegenstände wurden einfach zu wenig benutzt bzw. gar nicht. Man hätte dem Spiel deutlich umfangreicher machen können, was die Aufgaben angeht ohne dass dabei irgendwas gestreckt wirken würde. Insgesamt wirkt die ganze Story sehr gehetzt. Einige der Ingame-Tage (ich verrate mal nicht, wie viele es gibt) haben tatsächlich nur eine einzige kleine Aufgabe und sind in 5 bis 10 Minuten abgefrühstückt. Ich hätte es gerne gesehen, wenn das Spiel mir noch sehr viel mehr Gründe gegeben hätte, bestimmte Bereiche des Hotels zu erkunden. Denn gerade das Erkunden und Entdecken macht mir in solchen Spielen unglaublich viel Spaß.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht kommt da noch ein Addon/DLC der die Gebiete freischaltet? Macht zumindestens nach Deiner Schilderung stark den Eindruck.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Februar 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mit *Rachel Foster* durch.
> Die erste Hälfte hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Die Synchronisation war ausgezeichnet und das Hotel als Schauplatz schön stimmig. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass die Items, die man relativ schnell bekommt, häufiger genutzt werden und nicht nur für bestimmte Schlüsselszenen. In den besten Momenten hat es mich dank der Interaktion zwischen Nichole und Irving stark an Firewatch erinnert, aber leider kommt es dann doch nicht ansatzweise an diesen tollen Titel ran.
> Schuld daran ist vorallem die letzte halbe Stunde. Das Ende kommt irgendwie überhastet und ist leicht dämlich bzw. schwer nachvollziehbar, zumal bestimmte Themen auch nicht besonders gut ausgearbeitet werden.
> Ein wenig mehr Beschäftigung mit den sensiblen Themen hätte dem Titel gut getan. So wirkt er leider etwas zu eilig und fragmentarisch.



Das Ende kam tatsächlich sehr plötzlich. Generell hätte ich es schön gefunden, wenn man der Story noch einiges mehr an Details hinzugefügt hätte, Kleinigkeiten, die allem ein wenig mehr Substanz geben. Mehr Dokumente und Gegenstände, die Teil der Geschichte sind und evtl. Erinnerungen auslösen und von der Protagonistin kommentiert werden. So schön das Hotel auch umgesetzt ist ... es ist insgesamt eine recht tote und wenig interaktive Kulisse. Schön gemacht, aber recht wenig zu tun. Gone Home war zwar grafisch nicht so schön, bot aber sehr viel mehr Details.

Alles in allem hat mir The Suicide of Rachel Foster schon gut gefallen, aber von der schönen Grafik und Architektur abgesehen haben mir dann doch andere Titel des Genres aufgrund des höheren (inhaltlichen) Detailreichtums besser gefallen.




MichaelG schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt da noch ein Addon/DLC der die Gebiete freischaltet? Macht zumindestens nach Deiner Schilderung stark den Eindruck.



Halte ich erstmal nicht für sehr wahrscheinlich. Erstens ist die Geschichte abgeschlossen, zweitens handelt es sich bei den nicht begehbaren Bereichen hauptsächlich um Hotelzimmer. Man könnte diese Bereich natürlich noch zugänglich machen und mithilfe von Dokumenten, hinterlassenen Gegenständen usw. ein wenig zusätzliches environmental Storytelling betreiben und so einige kleine Geschichten abseits der Hauptstory erzählen ... halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich, dass das noch passiert. Die Idee an sich gefällt mir aber.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Februar 2020)

Uuuund noch ein Spiel erledigt, das ich parallel zu The Suicide of Rachel Foster gespielt habe (sogar schon ca. ne Woche vorher angefangen habe):

Es gibt Spiele, die spielt man einmal durch, die machen einem zwar für die Spieldauer Spaß und wenn man damit fertig ist, vergisst man die schnell wieder. The Suicide of Rachel Foster wird für mich so ein Spiel werden. An sich hat's Spaß gemacht, aber unter'm Strich gab es wenig, was sich langfristig in meiner Erinnerung festsetzen wird. Dann gibt es Spiele, da merkt man irgendwie schon beim Spielen, dass diese Spiele anders sind ... dass sie einen längerfristigen Eindruck hinterlassen werden. Eastshade war in den letzten Jahren für mich so ein Fall, The Last Door war so ein Fall, Fran Bow war so ein Fall, Disco Elysium war einer und Night in the Woods definitiv auch. 

Vor ca. 1 1/2 Wochen hab ich ein wenig auf Steam herumgewühlt und ein Point & Click Adventure gefunden, von dem ich noch nie zuvor gehört habe: 

*Mutazione*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da mir der Grafikstil mit seinem schlichten Formen und schönen Farben irgendwie sympathisch war und die Wertungen gut waren hab ich einfach mal zugegriffen. Und nachdem ich ca. 4 bis 5 Stunden gespielt habe, hab ich schon gemerkt: Mutazione wird wohl auch so ein Spiel werden, das einen langfristigen Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen wird. Mutazione ist an sich ein klassisches Point & Click Adventure (alternativ auch problemlos mit Gamepad spielbar), das sich extrem auf's Storytelling fokussiert. Klassische Rätsel gibt es keine, dafür aber eine kleine, aber detaillierte und schön gemachte 2d-Welt zu erkunden und viele interessante Gespräche zu führen und zu belauschen.

Man spielt ein Mädchen namens Kai, das auf eine Insel voller merkwürdiger Bewohner reist, auf der es vor vielen Jahren einen rätselhaften Meteoriteneinschlag gab, um dort ihren schwer kranken Großvater zu besuchen. Dabei lernt man nicht nur den Großvater besser kennen, sondern auch die anderen Bewohner des Dorfes auf der Insel. Jeder dieser Charaktere hat seine eigenen Gedanken und Ziele und in vielen zwar kurz gehaltenen, aber gut geschriebenen Dialogen lernt man nach und nach immer mehr über diese Bewohner (bei denen es sich nicht ausschließlich um Menschen handelt) und wird nach und nach Teil der Gemeinschaft. Natürlich gibt es auch diverse Sorgen und Dramen, um die man sich kümmern muss. Manchmal hört man auch einfach nur zu oder hilft seinem Opa, den Garten zu pflegen. Die Gartenpflege ist generell auch ein wichtiges Thema in dem Spiel, das später auch storyrelevant wird. Aber mehr verrate ich dazu mal nicht. Nur soviel: Es wird mystisch!

Was mich an dem Spiel fasziniert ist vor allem die Atmosphäre und die verschiedenen Charaktere in der exotisch wirkenden Gemeinschaft, die sich (vom Grafikstil mal abgesehen) wie ein guter Studio Ghibli Film anfühlt. Die Charaktere, das Setting, die Art der Geschichte ... das alles erinnert irgendwie ein wenig an Filme wie Mein Nachbar Totoro, Kikis kleiner Lieferservice oder Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland. Definitiv ein Spiel, das mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient. Und mit über 12 Stunden Spielzeit ist Mutazione definitiv auch nicht zu kurz.

Einziger Kritikpunkt bzw. eine Sache, die mich ein wenig gestört hat: Das Spiel ist in Tageszeiten eingeteilt, die jeweils einzigartige Gespräche bieten, von denen viele optional sind und die einige sich wiederholende Laufwege nötig machen. Wenn man eines dieser Gespräche verpasst hat indem man ein Event auslöst, das die nächste Tageszeit startet (man kann sich aber Zeit lassen, die Tageszeit schreitet nicht automatisch voran), gibt es keine Möglichkeit diese Gespräche an einem anderen Tag nachzuholen. Das sind keine gigantischen Laufwege, aber über die Spielzeit kommt da doch einiges zusammen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2020)

*Age of Empires 1 - Definitive Edition
*
Bei 5 Euronen die ich dafür beim Winter Sale hingelegt hab darf man sich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Der Umfang ist üppig, die Menge an Kampagnen lässt so auf den ersten Blick keine Wünsche übrig. Die Optik ist okay, deutlich aufgehübscht, ohne den Charakter des Ur-AoE völlig zu verändern. Einfach ein schönes, puristisches 2D-RTS. 

Jedoch, in einigem Punkten wirkt mir die Definitive Edition hie und da doch ein wenig zu bieder oder nicht gänzlich sauber umgesetzt:
- Die Menüs sehen langweilig und farblich recht eintönig aus.
- Der Soundtrack ist okay, aber irgendwie höre ich kaum eine der mir so bekannten Stücke des Ur-Spiels heraus.
- Keine CGI-Sequenzen. Sicherlich sind diese nach über 20 Jahren nicht mehr State of the Art, es hätte aber auch nicht weh getan diese drin zu lassen.
- Ab und an hängt / vermixt sich die Ingame-Musik mit der im Hauptmenü wenn man eine Mission verlässt.
- Gelegentlich bleibt eine Einheit an einer Palme oder dergleichen hängen oder umgeht ein Hindernis ohne sichtbare Animationen. Kommt relativ selten vor, trotzdem unschön.
- Es ist zwar nett dass jede Mission vorab mit voller (deutscher) Sprachausgabe eingeleitet wird, noch netter wäre es aber gewesen den parallel sichtbaren Text automatisch im Tempo mit dem Erzähler downscrollen zu lassen.

Aber gut, all das macht das Spiel nicht völlig schlecht. Falls ich mir irgendwann mal noch AoE2 DE anschaffen sollte hoffe ich dass man da etwas sauberer im Detail gearbeitet hat.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Falls ich mir irgendwann mal noch AoE2 DE anschaffen sollte hoffe ich dass man da etwas sauberer im Detail gearbeitet hat.



Ohja  Wollte eigentlich gleich sagen "kauf dir lieber das", aber was gehts mich an


----------



## McDrake (28. Februar 2020)

Kam irgendwie wiedermal auf *Witcher 3*.
Da war ich ja mitten in Heart of Stone stecken geblieben und habs nun zu Ende gespielt.
Und jetzt gehts ab nach Touissant.

Das Game wird in meinen Augen einfach nicht "alt".
Die Grafik ist auch für heutige Verhältnisse extrem detailliert und die Dialoge top.

Dass man sich in einem anderen Thread darüber beschwert, dass man W3 noch immer als Benchmark für gute Grafik nimmt... von mir aus.
Ich kenne bis jetzt noch kein Spiel, das so eine homogene Masse zusammengebracht hat.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Februar 2020)

Selten kommt es vor, dass ich 5 Jahre auf ein Spiel warte. Es müssen ca. 5 Jahre gewesen sein, dass das brasilianische Entwicklerteam Reiza Studios eine Next Gen Rennsimulation angeteasert hat. Noch vor Release von Automobilista 1 wurde dieser Titel unter dem Namen Reiza 17 angekündigt. Jetzt ist es da ... heißt *Automobilista 2* und ich darf überhaupt nichts dazu zeigen, weil es erstmal nur ne Backer-Beta ist. Wie auch immer ... 5 Jahre gewartet, in 5 Minuten kann ich es endlich anzocken! In einem Monat können es dann alle spielen.


----------



## MichaelG (1. März 2020)

Soo nach einer Netto-Spielzeit von 15 h bin ich mit FC New Dawn durch. Hat Spaß gemacht. Am Ende ging es aber viel schneller als ich es vermutet hätte. Von ca. 30 auf 100% war es extrem schnell vorbei. Ich bin das Rennen gefahren, dann in den Norden, gegen die Zwillinge, 1 Nebenjob wo ich Hurks Frau beim Rennen gerettet habe und prompt war die Chose auch schon vorbei. Prosperity hab ich nicht mal auf 100% ausbauen können. An Ethanol gabs wirkliche Engpässe. Hätte wohl doch die Camps 2 mal wiedererobern lassen müssen.

Das Spiel machte insgesamt viel mehr Spaß als vermutet war aber leider auch viel zu schnell vorbei. Werde wohl irgendwann einen neuen Anlauf mit dem aktuellen Wissen starten um die restlichen Achievements zu holen und um Prosperity komplett aufzurüsten. Hatte nicht mal Elitewaffenproduktion freigeschalten, was mir den Finalkampf gegen die Zwillinge unnötig erschwert hatte.

Schwanke eben noch ob ich TD 2 neu starte oder RdR 2 beginnen soll.


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2020)

*F1 2019*
Da ich grade ziemliche Vorfreude auf die Saison habe, habe ich mir die 2019er-Version geholt.
Die ersten GP2-Runden absolviert udn dann in die Königsklasse gewechselt.
Da bin ich dann mit Alfa Romeo gleich an die Spitze der Trainingstabelle gefahren und mir wurde klar, dass das so, für mich, nicht stimmt.

Also mal geschaut, an was das liegen könnte... aha, den Anfängermodus drin: KI auf 20% und alle Fahrhilfen.

Jetzt mache ich erst mal meine Testrunden ohne Traktionskontrolle.
Und das ist, wenns mir recht ist, das erste Mal, dass ich das bei einem Rennspiel mache.
Ganz schön knifflig, da "man" ich angewöhnt hat, schon in der Kurve Vollgas zu geben.
Das ist hier nicht sehr ratsam. Grade bei der immensen Power der F1-Boliden.

Was ich auch ganz cool finde, ist die Bodenhaftung: Je schneller, desto mehr Grip.
Da sind die Teile ja ein Wunderwerk der Aerodynamik.
In langsamen Kurve nur der Grip der Reifen.
In den schnellen kommt dann die Downforce dazu und man schlängelt sich durch die Kurven wie auf Schienen.

Ja, ich weiss, das Ding ist jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht 100% akkurat umgesetzt.
Aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass F1 2019 mit gewissen Einstellungen sehr wohl als Simulation durchgehen kann.
Wenn ich den Vergleich ziehe zu den Simulatoren, welche in nem Paddock für die Gäste stehen, ists von der Steuerung/Fahrgefühl sicherlich realistischer.
Aber da will man die Kunden auch nicht stressen und man könnts auch schwieriger machen


----------



## Neawoulf (6. März 2020)

Fast schon Tradition bei mir ist es nach einem Hardwareupgrade (Mainboard, mehr Ram, neues Gehäuse) erstmal etwas zu spielen, was dieses Upgrade auf keinen Fall gebraucht hätte: Dieses Mal ist meine Wahl auf *Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis* gefallen. Für mich ist das Spiel nach wie vor ein deutlich würdigerer vierter Teil der Indy-Reihe, als es Königreich des Kristallschädels je sein könnte. Das Atlantis-Thema, die Locations, die Atmosphäre ... so ein unglaublich gutes Spiel! Und durch drei verschiedene Lösungswege (Anfang und Ende des Spiels sind aber immer gleich) gibt es sogar ein wenig Wiederspielwert. Entweder Indy löst seine Probleme mit Köpfchen, mit Sophia als Begleiterin oder mit seiner Indy-Faust (rätsellastig sind aber alle drei Varianten, auch wenn die Rätsel stark variieren).

Wirklich schade, dass solche Spiele nicht mit mit großen Lizenzen gemacht werden. Ein technisch modernes Indy (oder auch Star Wars) Adventure mit Fokus auf Story und Rätsel würde ich absolut feiern. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum Lucas Arts damals in den 90ern nie ein Point & Click Adventure mit Star Wars Setting gemacht hat ... das hätte doch perfekt gepasst.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. März 2020)

es gab mal ein Fan-Projekt mit Han Solo, weiß aber nicht ob das fertiggestellt wurde





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GkJCA33DYN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. März 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> es gab mal ein Fan-Projekt mit Han Solo, weiß aber nicht ob das fertiggestellt wurde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich mal vor Jahren von gehört, aber ich glaube, da kam nicht mehr viel. Ein ähnliches Schicksal teilt wohl auch Indiana Jones and the Fountain of Youth, von dem es auch mal eine spielbare Demo gab.


----------



## McDrake (8. März 2020)

*F1 2019*... Update

Ich fahre inzwischen ohne Traktionskontrolle gar nicht mal so übel, wenn ich das os schreiben darf.
Habe inzwischen echt das Gefühl dafür bekommen, wann ich Gas geben kann.
Heute allerdings das erste Rennen im leichten Regen... da überholten mich am Start ein paar Autos.
Als ich mich an die Verhältnisse gewöhnt hatte, holte ich mir die aber zurück.

So ist das Fahren schon viel interessanter...aber auch anstrengender.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. März 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Fast schon Tradition bei mir ist es nach einem Hardwareupgrade (Mainboard, mehr Ram, neues Gehäuse) erstmal etwas zu spielen, was dieses Upgrade auf keinen Fall gebraucht hätte: Dieses Mal ist meine Wahl auf *Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis* gefallen.


Mein erstes PC-Spiel und ich liebe es bis heute. 

Neben Octopath Traveller habe ich jetzt noch ein paar kleinere Titel begonnen. 

The Longing hatte ich schon länger auf meiner Liste und vor ein paar Tagen ist es erschienen. Man spielt einen kleinen, hutzeligen Schatten, der von seinem König beauftragt wird, 400 Tage in einem unterirdischen Reich auszuharren, bis der Herrscher wieder aufwachen soll, um diesen zu wecken. 
Die 400 Tage laufen in Echtzeit ab, glücklicherweise auch, wenn das Spiel beendet ist. 
Der kleine Schatten hat eine Wohnhöhle, die er auch mit gefundenen Gegenständen verzieren kann. Er malt gerne, oft düstere Bilder, und wünscht sich ein Instrument, um Musik zu machen. Dessen Teile sucht man sich in den großen Höhlen zusammen. Nicht alle Abschnitte sind sofort zugänglich. Manchmal muss Moos wachsen, auf dem man sanft landen will, oder eine Tür braucht Stunden, um sich zu öffnen. Man braucht also viel Geduld, aber da die Zeit auch abläuft, wenn das Spiel beendet ist, kann man das einigermaßen ertragen. 
Bin gespannt, was da noch so alles kommt. 

Ansonsten habe ich mir Yes, Your Grace gegönnt. Ein hübschere Reigns-Version mit einem großartigen Soundtrack. Als König eines runtergekommenen Reiches muss man sich um seine Familie und diverse Bittsteller kümmern. Als wäre das nicht schon genug, steht eine feindliche Armee vor der Tür und man muss mit Hilfe von Verbündeten eine eigene Verteidigung aufbauen. Es gilt also hart zu verhandeln und Ressourcen gut zu verteilen. Sehr schön gemacht. Nachdem ich aber bei Gronkh gesehen habe, wie lustig, aber auch völlig sinnfrei die deutsche Übersetzung ist, spiele ich es lieber auf Englisch. 

Und TESO macht gerade auch wieder viel Spaß. Ich freue mich auf das nächste Addon mit Skyrim.


----------



## Bast3l (9. März 2020)

Dank fetter Erkältung, aus reiner Faulheit und um auf dem Sofa unter der Decke verweilen zu können, hab ich mein vor Jahren begonnenes, x-tes Playthrough ME2 auf der 360 weitergespielt. Kann an der vernebelten Birne liegen aber immernoch


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. März 2020)

Ich zocke gerade NieR: Automata. 

Trotz aller Schwächen, die das Spiel hinsichtlich Technik und Grafik hat, ist es doch irgendwie ziemlich geil.


----------



## Rabowke (9. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich zocke gerade NieR: Automata.
> 
> Trotz aller Schwächen, die das Spiel hinsichtlich Technik und Grafik hat, ist es doch irgendwie ziemlich geil.


... wg. dem Lackhintern oder ...  

Ich bin mit dem Spiel nicht richtig warm geworden, aber vllt. sollte ich dem Spiel bei Gelegenheit nochmal eine Chance geben.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. März 2020)

Nier Automata finde ich im Prinzip geil ... praktisch hat es mir aber auch nicht gefallen. Ich mag das Setting, die Charaktere und den Soundtrack ... der Soundtrack ist absolut großartig! Aber das Gameplay (vor allem diese kleinen Minispiele im Stil alter Arcadespiele) und das Weltdesign (zu wenig individuelle Details) waren irgendwie nicht so mein Ding.


*edit*

Heute Abend wird ne Stunde Euro- oder American Truck Simulator gespielt und dazu das neue My Dying Bride Album gehört. Wird jetzt wirklich Zeit für nen neuen Avatar, passend zu neuen Album.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. März 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wg. dem Lackhintern oder ...


Was erwartest du denn auch bitte von 'nem Kerl, der seit zwei Jahren single ist?  



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Spiel nicht richtig warm geworden, aber vllt. sollte ich dem Spiel bei Gelegenheit nochmal eine Chance geben.


Ich hab selbst ein, zwei Anläufe gebraucht, bis ich warm damit wurde. Gameplaytechnisch ist es sicher ziemlich cool. Aber der Stil (Androidenmädels in Maidkostüm) ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache. Die Story ist allerdings, neben dem Soundtrack und dem Gameplay, großartig.  Es gibt auch den ein oder anderen bizarren Moment, der durch die "niedlichen" Roboter, nur umso bizarrer, mMn aber eben nicht unfreiwillig komisch wirkt. 

An anderen Stellen widerum nimmt sich das Spiel dann doch nicht so ernst. 



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nier Automata finde ich im Prinzip geil ... praktisch hat es mir aber auch nicht gefallen. Ich mag das Setting, die Charaktere und den Soundtrack ... der Soundtrack ist absolut großartig! Aber das Gameplay (vor allem diese kleinen Minispiele im Stil alter Arcadespiele) und das Weltdesign (zu wenig individuelle Details) waren irgendwie nicht so mein Ding.


Diese Arcade- und 2D Jump'n Run-Abschnitte fand ich ziemlich erfrischend und brachten doch einiges an Abwechslung rein.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Diese Arcade- und 2D Jump'n Run-Abschnitte fand ich ziemlich erfrischend und brachten doch einiges an Abwechslung rein.



Diese Elemente sind sicher an sich gut umgesetzt, aber einfach nicht mein Fall. Ich konnte mit dieser Art Spiele auch nie wirklich was anfangen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. März 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Diese Elemente sind sicher an sich gut umgesetzt, aber einfach nicht mein Fall. Ich konnte mit dieser Art Spiele auch nie wirklich was anfangen.



Vielmehr hat mich zu Beginn das nicht freie Speichern gestört. Im nachhinein betrachtet war das der Grund, warum ich ein paar Anläufe gebraucht habe, um das Spiel mögen zu können.


----------



## Zybba (9. März 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> und dazu das neue My Dying Bride Album gehört.


Hab gerade aus Neugierde mal reingehört.
Gefällt mir, überraschend melodisch.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vielmehr hat mich zu Beginn das nicht freie Speichern gestört. Im nachhinein betrachtet war das der Grund, warum ich ein paar Anläufe gebraucht habe, um das Spiel mögen zu können.



Yep, sowas stört mich in Spielen generell. Gerade in Singleplayer-Spielen fände ich es schön, wenn man grundsätzlich jederzeit die Situation speichern und laden könnte.




Zybba schrieb:


> Hab gerade aus Neugierde mal reingehört.
> Gefällt mir, überraschend melodisch.



Hab jetzt auch reingeschnuppert und klingt gut bisher. Allerdings brauchen MdB Scheiben bei mir immer ein paar Durchläufe, bis sich meine Favoriten herauskristallisieren.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. März 2020)

Seit Dungeon Keeper ist es mal wieder richtig toll, böse zu sein 

Leider hat mein Corona die Leute zu schnell gekillt, bevor alle infiziert wurden.   Die taktischen Forschungs-Komponenten sind doch kniffliger als gedacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: Na endlich, geht doch^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt darf ich endlich an die Viren.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. März 2020)

CoD: MW Warzone

Bin nicht so der BR-Fan, aber das macht schon Laune. Noch besser gefällt mir aber der Modus Beutezug 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGMApFhkZHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. März 2020)

F-Zero mit maximaler HD-Unterstützung und widescreen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke, Rocket Beans!


----------



## MichaelG (15. März 2020)

Hab wieder mit The Division 2 angefangen und bin kurz vor Level 7. Vielleicht verstehe ich was falsch oder gehe was falsch an:

Man braucht doch für einige Kisten die Schlüssel der Hyaenas, True Sons usw.

Die findet man ja wahrscheinlich nur im „Untergrund“.

Nun habe ich aber schon das Hotel in der Theatersiedlung durch. Dort gibt es 2 -3 Kisten der Hyaenas. Den 1. Schlüssel für die Kisten hab ich erst nach dieser Mission gefunden und dann bislang nur 1 von den Hyaenas. Sonst nur noch einen von den True Sons und x Darkzoneschlüssel. Sonst scheint es in dem Bezirk keine weiteren passenden Schlüssel zu geben.

Nun komme ich aber komischerweise nicht mehr ins Hotel rein. Oder ist das später wieder zugängig? Denn momentan finde ich auch keine passenden Schlüssel mehr. Aber zig Hyaena-Kisten.


----------



## Chemenu (15. März 2020)

Hab gerade zum ersten mal *Deus Ex* gestartet. Hab auch gleich die Revision Mod installiert, sieht echt klasse aus für so ein altes Spiel.


----------



## Zybba (16. März 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ...


Wie du schon selbst sagst, es gibt Schlüssel im Untergrund.

Alternativ kannst du Kopfgeldaufträge machen, für da Abschließen bekommt man auch öfter welche. Dafür musst du aber diesen NPC "Otis" im weißen Haus freigeschaltet haben.
Andere Wege um Schlüssel zu bekommen kenne ich auch nicht.

Du kommst auf jeden Fall wieder ins Hotel, da man alle Missions erneut starten kann.
Die Kisten sind aber nach recht kurzer Zeit eh wieder verschlossen. Permament "Abhaken" musst und kannst du die also eh nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2020)

Gestern die zweite Kampagne (Griechenland) in "Age of Empires - Definitive Edition" gemeistert. Jetzt bin ich schon mal weiter als beim Urspiel damals. 

Und laut Steam gehöre ich nun zu den wenigen 10% aller Spieler die es überhaupt soweit gebracht haben. Muss zugeben dass mich das überrascht, ich dachte der Kampagnen-Modus würde bei den Käufern stärker ziehen.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. März 2020)

An sich hab ich theoretisch Bock so vieles zu zocken, kann mich aber irgendwie nicht dazu durchringen, weil langsam die Leute doch Erfolg damit haben, mich mit ihrer Corona-Paranoia anzustecken, die irgendwie auch meinen Spieltrieb bremst. Ich werde wohl gleich einfach ganz casual ein paar Runden in verschiedenen Rennsimulationen drehen und Autos und Strecken ausprobieren, die ich selten fahre. Bei der Menge an DLCs, die in den letzten Jahren erschienen sind, komme ich mit dem Ausprobieren sowieso nicht hinterher. Manche Autos bin ich gerade mal 10 Minuten oder so seit Release gefahren.

Auf irgendwelche Endzeit-Shooter (ich hab immer noch nicht wirklich mit Fallout 4 VR angefangen) hab ich aber gerade aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen Gründen so rein gar keinen Bock.


----------



## Bast3l (18. März 2020)

Borderlands 3

Spiele Beastmaster und habe wieder richtig Spass mit dem Game.. es ist an den richtigen Stellen "geliftet" und ergänzt worden, Sound, Humor & Dialoge 1a!

< 3


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2020)

Hab mich gestern 1 1/2 Stunden mit der ersten Babylon-Mission von "Age of Empires" gequält. Die ist selbst im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad ziemlich unfair. Mit einem Priester in kürzester Zeit einige Arbeiter bekehren, eine Siedlung aufbauen und schnell eine ausreichende Verteidigung gegen zwei Stämme aufbauen die mich links wie rechts frühzeitig traktieren... Ist mir nicht gelungen - und hab genervt abgebrochen.

Muss mir fürs nächste Mal eine andere Strategie ausdenken. [emoji849]

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (18. März 2020)

Ich habe überraschend viel Spaß mit Satisfactory. Völlig süchtig machendes, nur noch eine Minute. Aus dem dann Stunden werden.
Ein Jahr nach Early Access hab ich es mir jetzt mit Coupon für €20 gekauft.

Wenn man den perfekten Fabrikablauf hat und von oben zusehen kann wie alles ineinander greift? Ungemein satisfactory! 
Moment... nur die eine Sache noch ändern...

Deswegen habe ich gerade alles abgerissen und baue mit viel Platz neu strukturiert auf. 
Sechs Eisenschmelzen ordentlich nebeneinander statt kreuz und quer verteilt. Gleich vier Fabrikatoren für Schrauben, immer fehlen Schrauben!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bLhfdULPj8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Raubbau war noch nie so schön. 
Kaum zu glauben, dass das dieselben Typen sind die auch den Goat Simulator gemacht haben.


----------



## arrgh (19. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab mich gestern 1 1/2 Stunden mit der ersten Babylon-Mission von "Age of Empires" gequält.



Oh ja... da werden auch bei mir so manche Erinnerungen wach! Ich glaube die Mission dahingehend geschafft zu haben, indem ich mich zu Beginn ausschließlich auf der rechten Seite der Karte aufgehalten habe. Dort dann so viele Dorfbewohner wie möglich bekehren und sich mit Wällen alsbald einbunkern, um dann die herannahenden Truppen von der sicheren Seite aus mit einem freudigen "Whololo" begrüßen zu können


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2020)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Oh ja... da werden auch bei mir so manche Erinnerungen wach! Ich glaube die Mission dahingehend geschafft zu haben, indem ich mich zu Beginn ausschließlich auf der rechten Seite der Karte aufgehalten habe. Dort dann so viele Dorfbewohner wie möglich bekehren und sich mit Wällen alsbald einbunkern, um dann die herannahenden Truppen von der sicheren Seite aus mit einem freudigen "Whololo" begrüßen zu können


Das war auch anfangs meine Taktik, mit dem "gelben" Volk hat man zu Beginn kaum Schwierigkeiten, allerdings entwickelt sich das "rote" extrem schnell und hat nach relativ kurzer Zeit bereits Wagenreiter die mich schnell attackieren.

Ich finde allgemein das Zeitfenster in dieser Mission viel zu knapp... Aber gut, werde heute Abend einen neuen Versuch starten. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (19. März 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich gerade alles abgerissen und baue mit viel Platz neu strukturiert auf.


Classic! 

Was meinst du, wie oft du das noch wiederholen wirst? ^^


----------



## arrgh (19. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber gut, werde heute Abend einen neuen Versuch starten.



Ich erwarte Erzählungen glorreicher Schlachten und Siege!


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. März 2020)

Ich spiel gerade diverses durcheinander, unter anderem auch *8-bit Armies*, als Vorfreude auf das C&C Remake. RTS ist NICHT tot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (19. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab mich gestern 1 1/2 Stunden mit der ersten Babylon-Mission von "Age of Empires" gequält. Die ist selbst im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad ziemlich unfair. Mit einem Priester in kürzester Zeit einige Arbeiter bekehren, eine Siedlung aufbauen und schnell eine ausreichende Verteidigung gegen zwei Stämme aufbauen die mich links wie rechts frühzeitig traktieren... Ist mir nicht gelungen - und hab genervt abgebrochen.
> 
> Muss mir fürs nächste Mal eine andere Strategie ausdenken. [emoji849]



Ich hatte jetzt auch einen Härtefall bei der 6. Mission "A Perfect Martyr" der Joan of Arc Kampagne in AoE 2 DE. 
Ich hab einige Anläufe gebraucht um mich da durch zu kämpfen. Gleich von Anfang an Angriffe aus drei Richtungen mit schweren Geschützen und den verfluchten Englischen Langbogenschützen. 
Der Trick war dann so schnell wie möglich gleich in den Norden zu marschieren und den schwächsten Gegner zu überrennen. Dort konnte ich dann eine zweite Siedlung errichten und musste mich nur noch gegen zwei Gegner wehren.
Hab mir da etwas die Taktik aus diesem Youtube Video abgeschaut. 
Ich hasse es wenn man nur so ein kleines Zeitfenster hat um die eigene Siedlung zu errichten, ich will doch nur in Ruhe bauen.


----------



## MichaelG (19. März 2020)

Spacken heute die Ubisoft-Server herum oder stimmt bei meiner Internetverbindung was nicht ? Hab laufend eine laggende Verbindung, kann auf einmal nicht schießen obwohl Waffe durchgeladen ist. Gegner verliert nicht an Gesundheit und dann auf einmal alles. Dann kommt aller Furz lang das berühmte Delta 03-Logout.  Ausgerechnet heute wo ich mal Bock auf TD 2 habe.  Bin jetzt Stufe 8. Scheiß Onlineabhängigkeit.


----------



## arrgh (19. März 2020)

Spiele zur Zeit "How to survive". Hab das mal vor Jahren angefangen zu spielen, aber mich nicht sonderlich stark damit auseinandergesetzt. Das wird jetzt nachgeholt. 

Um es mit ein paar Worten zu beschreiben: Diablo mit Zombies. Bislang ganz spaßig, ist allerdings, wie man es sich denken kann, eine ziemlich repetitive Angelegenheit...

Die PC Games hat mich damals mit diesem Video darauf aufmerksam gemacht:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkVIVIAFxow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. März 2020)

Das kommt im Koop besser


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. März 2020)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Ich erwarte Erzählungen glorreicher Schlachten und Siege!


Der Tribun lässt mitteilen:
Die gelben Babyloner sind Geschichte, und mein Volk steht dank schnell aufgebauter Verteidigungstürme auf soliden Füßen. Um meine Siedlung muss ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen, aber die Sumerer sind zäh. Auch weil sie einen viel größeren Goldvorrat haben. Wird wohl auf einen etwas längeren Zermürbungskrieg hinauslaufen, weil ich mir kaum Katapulte leisten kann.

Ach weh, da wünscht man sich doch glatt das trojanische Pferd aus der vorherigen Kampagne. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## arrgh (20. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Tribun lässt mitteilen:
> Die gelben Babyloner sind Geschichte, und mein Volk steht dank schnell aufgebauter Verteidigungstürme auf soliden Füßen. Um meine Siedlung muss ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen, aber die Sumerer sind zäh. Auch weil sie einen viel größeren Goldvorrat haben. Wird wohl auf einen etwas längeren Zermürbungskrieg hinauslaufen, weil ich mir kaum Katapulte leisten kann.



Mit anderen Worten... alle Zeichen stehen auf Pyrrhussieg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arrgh (20. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Tribun lässt mitteilen:
> Die gelben Babyloner sind Geschichte, und mein Volk steht dank schnell aufgebauter Verteidigungstürme auf soliden Füßen. Um meine Siedlung muss ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen, aber die Sumerer sind zäh. Auch weil sie einen viel größeren Goldvorrat haben. Wird wohl auf einen etwas längeren Zermürbungskrieg hinauslaufen, weil ich mir kaum Katapulte leisten kann.



Mit anderen Worten... alle Zeichen stehen auf Pyrrhussieg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arrgh (20. März 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das kommt im Koop besser



Wenn sich jemand in diesem Sinne für ein Koop erwärmen können sollte, dann mich einfach anschreiben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. März 2020)

Wieder "Age of Empires".

Mir dauert es mit dem "heiligen Mann" doch zu lange, und auf nen dritten Neustart der Mission hab ich gerade Null Lust. Darum hab ich jetzt "Grim Dawn" dazwischen geschoben um den Frust mit Monster-Kloppen abzubauen. In ein Paar Tagen probiere ich es nochmal, aber wie ich im Netz erfahren habe wird diese Mission tatsächlich als ziemlich schwer empfunden.

Aber zu "Grim Dawn" :
Für mich als "Titan Quest" - Fan genau mein Ding, mit Oberfläche und Gameplay kommt man sofort zurecht. Das Setting aus TQ mag ich zwar lieber, aber sonst fühlt sich der Rest sehr vertraut an. Toll auch was die Entwickler aus der alten Engine rausgeholt haben. Deutlich schärfer, effektvoller und flüssiger als der alte Klassiker, zudem steckt noch viel mehr Story drin.

Gefällt mir - vor allem dank der Übersetzungsmod, da merkt man dass GD eine große Fan-Base hat.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chemenu (23. März 2020)

Ich habe gestern Abend nach unzähligen Fehlversuchen endlich die 3. Mission "THE BREATH OF THE DRAGON " der Dracula Kampagne in AoE2 DE bezwungen.
Auch diesmal musste ich mir Hilfe bei Youtube suchen, der wirklich hilfreiche Tipp fand sich dann in einem Kommentar unter diesem Video. 
Wieder eine dieser unfairen Missionen wo man technologisch unterlegen ist und auch noch 5 Gegner gleichzeitig besiegen muss.  Sobald man die erste Siedlung übernommen hat beginnt ein Countdown und nach Ablauf wird man erst mal von einer ganzen Flotte gegnerischer Schiffe überrannt. Mehrmals wurde meine Siedlung vom Wasser aus eingeäschert ohne dass ich mich wirklich dagegen wehren konnte. Zusätzlich noch regelmäßig Angriffe über Land aus drei verschiedenen Richtungen.  
Nur wenn man es schafft die kleineren Siedlungen im Osten und Westen zu besiegen hat man eine Chance den unendlichen Strom an gegnerischen Einheiten abzuschwächen. Letztendlich war mir das auch nur möglich indem ich die erste Siedlung (und damit das primäre Missionsziel) erst mal ignoriert und gleich die zwei schwächsten Städte im Westen angegriffen habe. Problem ist dass diese Städte die Verteidigung massiv und schnell ausbauen, d.h man benötigt wesentlich mehr Einheiten wenn man sich erst um das Primärziel kümmert und anschließend versucht diese Städte einzunehmen. Ich finde das Design der Mission in dieser Form wirklich extrem unfair, ich hoffe die nächsten Missionen werden wieder entspannter.


----------



## McDrake (23. März 2020)

*Ultima 7* mit dem Deutschen Patch von Sir John
Endlich mal auf Deutsch und gut übersetzt. Dazu noch ein paar Hotkey-Funktionen.
Die Schrift wurde sngepasst und ist gut lesbar.

Macht mir zZ echt Spass mal wieder durch die Lande zu reisen. 
Das Inventar ist natürlich noch immer "arbeitsintensiv" und die Kämpfe... öhm... keine Ahnung, inwiefern ich da überhaupt was beeinflussen kann.

Es geht hier aber auch eher um die Spielwelt und die Geschichten, sowie die netten Details.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. März 2020)

*Baphomets Fluch*. Den Directors Cut. Der ist irgendwie ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Einerseits ist es schön, Nico am Anfang zu steuern und noch etwas mehr Einblick in die Verschwörung zu bekommen, andererseits nerven die aufgezwungen wirkenden Schieberätsel und Puzzles. Zum Glück lässt sich vieles davon überspringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem ist es aber ein tolles Gefühl, diesen Klassiker nochmal anzugehen. Hab es damals auf PS1 gespielt. Bringt viele schöne Erinnerungen zurück.


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2020)

ich hab mich mal der dlc-kampagne von *sniper elite 4 (deathstorm)* gewidmet.
ist meiner ansicht nach genauso gut wie das eigentliche hauptspiel. natürlich mehr vom gleichen, aber was soll sich auch groß am konzept ändern?
ich mag sniper elite einfach. schade, dass die serie immer so ein bißchen untergeht bzw auf die ultra-brutale (und spielerisch irrelevante) x-ray-cam reduziert wird. 
klar, es ist kein hochglanz-aaa, aber dennoch eigentlich auch ganz nett anzuschauen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> *Baphomets Fluch*. Den Directors Cut. Der ist irgendwie ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Einerseits ist es schön, Nico am Anfang zu steuern und noch etwas mehr Einblick in die Verschwörung zu bekommen, andererseits nerven die aufgezwungen wirkenden Schieberätsel und Puzzles. Zum Glück lässt sich vieles davon überspringen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir gefallen die neu eingeschobenen Charakterportraits in Dialogen nicht, Weiss nicht, sind zeichnerisch einfach nicht gut gelungen. George sieht da völlig anders aus als in den Zwischensequenzen.

Bin da sehr puristisch, die alte DOS-Version ist mir lieber. Hab dennoch alle Teile in der Steam-Bibliothek. Verfluchte Sammler-Mentalität. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Game_Master (24. März 2020)

Im Moment spiele ich *Doom Eternal* und *Bless Unleashed* auf der XBox. Beide Games kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (26. März 2020)

Half-Life: Alyx. Geiler Shit. Hab zehn Minuten einen Alienkäfer im Einmachglas beobachtet und gefüttert, danach mit Edding Pimmel an Fenster gemalt. 10/10.

Außerdem: Farming Simulator


----------



## golani79 (26. März 2020)

Von allem etwas .. kann mich im Moment iwie nicht wirklich entscheiden, was ich zocken soll.


----------



## Loosa (28. März 2020)

Ich wurde nach dem PCG Preview von Ori and the Will of the Wisps neugierig.
Der Redakteur meinte in einem Kommentar, lieber mit dem Vorgänger einzusteigen.

Deswegen spiele ich gerade *Ori and the Blind Forest*

Verdammt ist das teilweise heftig! (bin nicht wirklich ein Jump'n Runner)
Mich haut's so oft weg, dass ich manchmal am liebsten den Controller an die Wand knallen will! 
Aber das freie Setzen der Speicherpunkte sorgt für schnelles Spiel und immer wieder für "einen Versuch noch".

Audio und Grafik sind immer noch Leckerbissen. Auf meinem 21:9 wunderschön anzusehen. 

Ich verbeiße mich selten so in ein Spiel, aber Ginso Tree und Mount Horu hab ich schon durch - mit bislang 400 Toden. 
Das sollen wohl die fiesesten Flecken sein.


----------



## arrgh (29. März 2020)

*How to survive* hab ich jetzt durch. Durchaus ein nettes Spielchen, das mich allerdings nicht dazu motivieren kann, die Herausforderungsmodi anzugehen. Deshalb beschäftige ich mich momentan mit etwas, das ich mir schon seit Jahren näher ansehen wollte, nämlich mit der *Brutal Doom-Mod.*

Jungejunge. .. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wann ich das letzte mal so viel Spaß an einem Spiel hatte.  Die platzenden Cacodemons sind pure Katharsis. Das alles auch noch mit zeitgemäßer musikalischer Umrahmung, sprich testosterongeladenem Metal, ist die pure Freude.  

Dass die Dichte meiner Brustbehaarung augenscheinlich in den letzten Tagen zugenommen hat, kann definitiv kein Zufall sein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. März 2020)

*Hard Reset Redux*. 
Ein Shooter aus Polen von 2011. Sah damals stark aus und braucht sich auch heute nicht zu verstecken (siehe meine screens im Screenshot-Thread). Tolle Effekte und ne nette Blade Runner Atmosphäre. Man hat zwar nur 2 Waffen, diese können aber mit diversen Upgrades versehen werden, die man (einmal erworben) jederzeit wechseln kann (siehe Screenshot unten). Hab das Spiel gestern für läppische 2€ bei gog gekauft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







arrgh84 schrieb:


> Deshalb beschäftige ich mich momentan mit etwas, das ich mir schon seit Jahren näher ansehen wollte, nämlich die *Brutal Doom-Mod.*
> Jungejunge. .. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wann ich das letzte mal so viel Spaß an einem Spiel hatte.



Jup....gefällt mir immer noch besser als die beiden letzten Dooms


----------



## golani79 (29. März 2020)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider


Nach den ersten beiden Teilen des Reboots muss ich sagen, dass ich mehr oder weniger enttäuscht bin von diesem Teil -.-


Irgendwie wirkt alles einfach so zusammengestöpselt .. als würde man ne Abfolge von verschiedenen Passagen spielen und nicht eine Geschichte aus einem Guss.


Des Weiteren wird man in bestimmten Phasen des Spiels dazu gezwungen, auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise zu spielen - wenn es wenigstens gutwäre vom Design, dann könnte ich ja noch damit leben. Aber wenn man plötzlich keine Waffen mehr von Gegnern aufnehmen kann, was aber in einem früheren Abschnitt sehrwohl funktioniert hat, dann ist das mieses Design.

Später hat man zwar wieder Waffen, kann in einem Abschnitt keine Gegner looten, um an Munition zu kommen ..


Man bekommt auch tonnenweise Craftingmaterial, welches verschimmelt, weil mans nicht wirklich braucht .. ebenso wie die Skills aus dem Skilltree.

Hab zwar bissl was geskillt, aber hatte jetzt nie das Gefühl, als wären die super hilfreich bzw, als würde ich die brauchen.


Echt schade .. die beiden Vorgänger haben mir sehr gut gefallen und da hab ich auch die zusätzlichen Tombs gemacht.

Hier hab ich nur 1-2 mitgenommen und den Rest liegen lassen. Vom ganzen Sammelkram, der mMn massiv übertrieben ist, fange ich an der Stelle gar nicht an.


Insgesamt ein doch ziemlich enttäuschender Abschluss? der Serie.



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnickschnacksackl (30. März 2020)

Wow classic,  aber auch nur wegen dem zuhause sitzen und nichts tun... Auf der Ps4 gibt es momentan auch nichts was mich anspricht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2020)

Gestern nach 10 Spielstunden den ersten Boss in "Grim Dawn" geschnetzelt. 

Und weiterhin macht der geistige Titan Quest-Nachzügler immensen Spaß. An das düstere Horror-Szenario hab ich mich mittlerweile auch gut gewöhnt, und wie effektreich es beim Massen-Kloppen von Gegnern zugeht... Hui, da glüht der Bildschirm förmlich. Und die frei drehbare Kamera iatg ein echter Segen. ^^

Kann mir durchaus gut vorstellen die beiden Kampagnen-DLCs über kurz oder lang nachzukaufen, man möchte schlicht mehr davon. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (2. April 2020)

grad mit *shadow of the tomb raider* fertiggeworden.
und tatsächlich hab ich ähnliche oder sogar dieselben kritikpunkte wie der kollege oben.

plötzlich weigert sich lara waffen von gegnern aufzunehmen. was soll der quatsch? 
besonders skurril: ich entreiße einem gegner im kampf die waffe, nur um sie danach wieder wegzuwerfen und mit bloßen händen (bzw nur mit dem messer) auf horden von schwerbewaffneten gegnern loszugehen.
andere extrem merkwürdige stelle: in erwartung einer absolut epischen schlacht, lara steigt einem racheengel gleich aus einem fluss, kille ich ein knappes dutzend gegner in den üblichen, dieses mal mir deutlich schlauchiger vorkommenden arealen und schon ist die ganze epik auch schon wieder vorbei. die eigentlich extrem dramatisch aufgeladene szene wird direkt wieder aufgelöst und zwar in einer form, die vorher schon völlig klar war. das ist echt mieses gamedesign und storytelling. 

nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen. shadow of the tomb raider ist nach wie vor ein gutes spiel, wenn man auf diese art von spiel steht. und das tue ich. aber der beste teil der reboot-reihe, wie iirc hier im test behauptet wurde, ist es für mich mal definitiv nicht. rise of the tomb raider hab ich auch erst vor ein paar monaten gespielt und hat mir zumindest in meiner erinnerung jedenfalls mehr spaß bereitet. 

sollte ich 'ne wertung geben, wärs vielleicht ne 7,5.


----------



## Zybba (2. April 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> plötzlich weigert sich lara waffen von gegnern aufzunehmen. was soll der quatsch?


Lara ist umweltbewusst. Bogen und Messer sind nachhaltiger.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Lara ist umweltbewusst. Bogen und Messer sind nachhaltiger.


Und vor allen : Cooler. 

Ich habe kaum andere Waffen als eben diese benutzt. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. April 2020)

Ich hab mir nun nach der Remake Version von Age of Empires 2 auch den dritten Teil nochmal geholt. Hatte ganz vergessen wie geil die Physikengine war^^ Meine Kanonen fegen die Reiter von den Pferden, und die purzeln dann durch die Landschaft und prallen an Bäumen ab  Was ne Gaudi. Dazu noch die Heimatstadt und das Kartensystem, war auch immer motivierend und hat mit gefallen.


----------



## frothungt (3. April 2020)

Ich war mal mutig und habe mir Pure Farming 2018 für Konsole besorgt. Wenn es totaler Murks ist, weiche ich auf Simpsns Hit & Run auf dem Pc aus. Sieht mit dem HD Pack noch ganz brauchbar aus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2020)

Ich hab Dragon Ball Z: Kakarot durch gespielt. Lag zwischenzeitlich mal auf Eis, aber nun ist es durch. Macht echt Laune, aber die Boo-Saga...okay, storytechnisch kämpft man nun mal da (fast) nur gegen einen Gegner, aber der Part ist voller Cutscenes, die teilweise länger dauerten, als die Kämpfe, deren Schwierigkeitsgrad auch arg am schwanken war. Spaßig also, aber einmal reicht.  Und für 30-40h Spielzeit ist es in Ordnung. 

Jetzt hänge ich an...joar...eigentlich an nichts weiter. Mir fehlt aktuell einfach die Lust, was neues anzufangen.


----------



## McDrake (4. April 2020)

*Red Dead Redemption 2*
Mir gefallen die Charaktere nach den ersten 5 Stunden sehr gut.
Hatte zuerst meine Bedenken, wegen meiner GTX 1060. Aber es gibt ja wirklich sehr viele Optionen für die Grafikeinstellung.
Sieht chic aus und läuft, für mich, genug flüssig.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. April 2020)

Vor einigen Wochen hab ich ja Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis gespielt. Jetzt hab ich mal was völlig anderes gemacht: Ich habe *Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis* durchgespielt ... zwei weitere Male. Das Schöne am dem Spiel ist ja, dass es drei verschiedene Lösungspfade gibt (Wits, Team und Fist). Leider ändert sich dadurch nur etwas mehr als ein Drittel des Spiels, aber trotzdem sind alle drei Lösungswege absolut spielenswert. Das Ende dagegen ist allerdings immer gleich, der Anfang auch, bis auf ein paar Elemente, die zufallsgeneriert sind (Code für die Steinscheiben z. B.).

Jetzt hab ich irgendwie Bock auf mehr Kram dieser Art. Reichlich Adventures von Lucas Arts gibt es ja und ich hab auch alle, aber irgendwie unterscheidet sich Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis doch ein wenig von den anderen, da es ein wenig ernsthafter ist. Es gibt zwar noch The Dig, aber das mochte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so gerne. Ich mochte den Stil der Rätsel nicht und auch die Protagonisten waren mir ziemlich unsympathisch. Dann gab es noch Loom, aber da ist mein letzter Durchgang auch noch nicht so lang her und das Spiel ist auch irgendwie unbefriedigend, da es im Grunde der erste Teil einer Trilogie ist, die nie fortgeführt wurde.

Im Moment denke ich darüber nach, mir mal wieder Broken Sword 1 und 2 (bzw. Baphomets Fluch 1 & 2) anzuschauen. Da ist mein letzter Durchlauf ca. 10 Jahre her ... evtl. hab ich da genug von vergessen, um wieder Spaß am Rätseln zu haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Im Moment denke ich darüber nach, mir mal wieder Broken Sword 1 und 2 (bzw. Baphomets Fluch 1 & 2) anzuschauen. Da ist mein letzter Durchlauf ca. 10 Jahre her ... evtl. hab ich da genug von vergessen, um wieder Spaß am Rätseln zu haben.


Dann bei Möglichkeit die Ur-Versionen, die D. C.s sind mMn nicht so gut weil die Erweiterungen inhaltlicher wie visueller Art den alten Charme ein wenig verschandeln.



Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (4. April 2020)

Wenn ich Lust habe zocke ich neben Warthunder aktuell The Division 2. Macht mir genauso viel Spaß wie TD 1.


----------



## svd (4. April 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann bei Möglichkeit die Ur-Versionen, die D. C.s sind mMn nicht so gut weil die Erweiterungen inhaltlicher wie visueller Art den alten Charme ein wenig verschandeln.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Ich mag auch nicht, wie der DC von "Baphomets Fluch" die Erzählperspektive verändert. Indem dieser mit Nico anfängt, wird das Spiel, meiner Meinung nach, zu *ihrer* Geschichte und ist nicht mehr jene des amerikanischen Touristen George, der unfreiwillig in eine große Sache verwickelt wird.

Nach großen Computerproblemen mit Abstürzen, zahlreichem Neuinstallieren usw., habe ich "Darkstar One", dank verlorenen Spielstandes, mal auf Eis gelegt. Hat eine Zeit lang Spaß gemacht, vor allem die Mission auf der Planetenoberfläche, eine Mischung aus Beggar's Canyon
und Todestern-Run, an die ich mich überhaupt nicht habe erinnern können. Aber nochmal unzählige Piraten ausräuchern und Artefakte für Upgrades einsammeln? Nein, danke, aber ich werde Copilotin Eona schon vermissen, die Sprachausgabe war gut gewesen.

Das große Update von "Ghost Recon: Breakpoint" hat zwar einige interessante Neuerungen gebracht, aber ich spiele es noch immer wie Skyrim. Großteils per pedes die Map freischalten, Orte entdecken, plündern und alle, die zum falschen Zeitpunkt an jenen Orten sind, plätten. 
Naja, für zwei, drei Missionen am Tag ist es immer noch okay.

Vor dem Einschlafen löse ich auch noch paar Rätsel aus dem dritten "Professor Layton". Viel ist nicht mehr offen, die Teile 1, 2 und 4 kenne ich auch schon. Dummer Weise sind 5 und 6, sowie die beiden Ableger der Hauptserie, auf den 3DS gewandert.
Aber extra dafür den Türkeil-2DS, New 2DS XL oder einen New 3DS XL (da gibt's ja noch die IPS-Panel-Geschichte) besorgen? Naja, eher nicht.


----------



## arrgh (4. April 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Im Moment denke ich darüber nach, mir mal wieder Broken Sword 1 und 2 (bzw. Baphomets Fluch 1 & 2) anzuschauen. Da ist mein letzter Durchlauf ca. 10 Jahre her ... evtl. hab ich da genug von vergessen, um wieder Spaß am Rätseln zu haben.


 
Vielleicht wäre ja *Flight of the Amazon Queen* etwas für dich? Kommt dem Indy-Feeling ja recht nah, habe ich mir zumindest sagen lassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2020)

svd schrieb:


> Ich mag auch nicht, wie der DC von "Baphomets Fluch" die Erzählperspektive verändert. Indem dieser mit Nico anfängt, wird das Spiel, meiner Meinung nach, zu *ihrer* Geschichte und ist nicht mehr jene des amerikanischen Touristen George, der unfreiwillig in eine große Sache verwickelt wird.


Nicht nur das, den Unterschied zwischen altem Spiel und hinzugefügten Inhalten sieht man zu offensichtlich. Die eingeschobenen Portraits wenn Nico / George Dialoge führen, die Qualität der alten verglichen mit den neuen Audio-Aufnahmen, die Form der neuen Rätsel... Es wirkt einfach nicht mehr wie aus einem Guss.


----------



## Javata (4. April 2020)

Nach dem Steamrelease von BL3 wurde es erstmal gesuchtet, mittlerweile bei über 200h und es macht immernoch verdammt viel Spaß auch wenn meine Sirene mittlerweile perfektes Gear hat. Freue mich schon auf den Release von Mayhem 2.0 diesen Monat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. April 2020)

Ich hab mir nun doch mal wieder *Half Life 2, inkl. Episode 1 und 2 *raus gesucht und mit der Cinematic Mod verschönert. Lediglich diese grauenhaften HD-Models für Alyx hab ich weg gelassen. Aber ansonsten macht diese Mod eine echt gute Figur und sieht hervorragend aus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. April 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Lediglich diese grauenhaften HD-Models für Alyx hab ich weg gelassen.


War das dies, wo die gute wie ne Pornodarstellerin aussah?


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. April 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> War das dies, wo die gute wie ne Pornodarstellerin aussah?


Exakt. 

Ich fand das Design ernsthaft gruselig.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. April 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann bei Möglichkeit die Ur-Versionen, die D. C.s sind mMn nicht so gut weil die Erweiterungen inhaltlicher wie visueller Art den alten Charme ein wenig verschandeln.



Hab ich schon von gehört. Hab aber beim Überfliegen von Bewertungen gesehen, dass GOG neben dem Remaster wohl auch die Originale anbietet. Generell bin ich auch kein Fan davon, wenn Klassiker verschlimmbessert werden. Bei Monkey Island spiele ich auch immer noch das Original, das Remake dagegen hab ich nie komplett durchgespielt, weil mir der Grafikstil und die Steuerung nicht so gut gefallen.




arrgh84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ja *Flight of the Amazon Queen* etwas für dich? Kommt dem Indy-Feeling ja recht nah, habe ich mir zumindest sagen lassen.



Hab ich mir tatsächlich gestern installiert und kurz reingeschaut, da es das irgendwann mal kostenlos auf GOG gab. Wird auf jeden Fall mal gezockt, aber auf den ersten Blick kann es nicht ganz mit den Lucas Arts Klassikern mithalten (was aber auch echt nicht leicht ist).

Ich wünsche nur, man könnte The Riddle of Master Lu irgendwo kaufen. Das wurde meiner Erinnerung nach damals echt gut bewertet, ist aber ziemlich von der Bildfläche verschwunden.


----------



## arrgh (5. April 2020)

Nachdem ich nun Doom durch hab, ist* Doom 2* an der Reihe.  Die Motivation ist nach wie vor ungebrochen, was mich wundert, da ich normalerweise recht bald das Interesse an einem Spiel verliere. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich mir schon lange mehr keinen hirnlosen Ballerspaß gegönnt habe... Oder vielleicht daran, dass diese Spielreihe einfach nur grandios ist. Punkt.

Interessanterweise sind mir zudem längst vergangene Pausenhofgespräche in dem Sinn gekommen, bei denen ich vehement die Behauptung vertreten habe, dass der Amiga-Shooter Gloom dem nun heißgeliebten Doom in jedem Sinne überlegen sei. Nach ein paar Jahrzehnten bin ich nun bereit, mir diesen fatalen Irrtum einzugestehen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich wünsche nur, man könnte The Riddle of Master Lu irgendwo kaufen. Das wurde meiner Erinnerung nach damals echt gut bewertet, ist aber ziemlich von der Bildfläche verschwunden.


Da kann ich mich glücklich schätzen noch die CD-Rom davon zu besitzen. Mein liebstes Adventure, noch vor Monkey Island, Baphomets Fluch und Co. 

Hab dem Support von GOG angeboten Ihnen ein Image der deutschen Versionen zur Verfügung zu stellen, im Moment hätten sie aber zuviel zu tun. Denke u. a. wegen Cyberpunk, da müssen wohl alle Ressourcen einfließen. Werde sie aber irgendwann freundlich daran erinnern.


----------



## McDrake (5. April 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich glücklich schätzen noch die CD-Rom davon zu besitzen. Mein liebstes Adventure, noch vor Monkey Island, Baphomets Fluch und Co.
> 
> Hab dem Support von GOG angeboten Ihnen ein Image der deutschen Versionen zur Verfügung zu stellen, im Moment hätten sie aber zuviel zu tun. Denke u. a. wegen Cyberpunk, da müssen wohl alle Ressourcen einfließen. Werde sie aber irgendwann freundlich daran erinnern.



Hab die CD-Rom auch noch.
Aufgrund Deines (?) Postings zu Deutschen Versionen für GOG hatte ich die letztens rausgesucht.
Aber da sah ich, dass die das Game gar nicht vertreiben, darum hab ich die da nicht angeboten.
Haben sie denn die Rechte dafür?


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. April 2020)

Ich spiele Alan Wake, Dragon Quest XI und....... 

*Pharao*. Ist 20 Jahre alt, aber sieht dank Widescreen Fix noch gut aus. Sehr entspannend, die Musik gefällt mir auch. Bisschen Aufbauspiel geht immer nebenher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab die CD-Rom auch noch.
> Aufgrund Deines (?) Postings zu Deutschen Versionen für GOG hatte ich die letztens rausgesucht.
> Aber da sah ich, dass die das Game gar nicht vertreiben, darum hab ich die da nicht angeboten.
> Haben sie denn die Rechte dafür?


Ich hab natürlich vorab gefragt wie es rechtlich aussehe um den Erhalt des Spiels zu sichern. Mir ist zumindest bekannt dass das Entwickler-Studio Santuary Woods schon Mitte/Ende 1990er geschlossen und Riddle of Master Lu höchstens noch einmal in so ner "Best of Games" - Box von Topware vertrieben wurde. Keine Ahnung wer nach über 20 Jahren da noch Vertriebsrechte dafür besitzt. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (6. April 2020)

Wobei ich Master Lu nicht als das "uber adventure" im Kopf habe, ich hab es damals gespielt - klar! Genau so wie Ripleys Believe it or not! 

*pokerface*

Okay ... der war doof. Das Spiel war in Ordnung, aber AFAIR kam das Spiel nicht an die Qualität der LA-Games heran.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei ich Master Lu nicht als das "uber adventure" im Kopf habe, ich hab es damals gespielt - klar! Genau so wie Ripleys Believe it or not!
> 
> *pokerface*
> 
> Okay ... der war doof. Das Spiel war in Ordnung, aber AFAIR kam das Spiel nicht an die Qualität der LA-Games heran.


Ist natürlich vom Auge des jeweiligen Betrachters abhängig. 

Ich fand die Kombination aus Render-Hintergründen, eingefügten Darstellern und kleineren Close-up-Clips ziemlich gelungen. Das Rätseldesign war auch fein, und da waren dann noch viele reale Elemente wie eben Robert Ripley, der chinesische Kaiser usw. Nicht zu vergessen der leicht süffisant, teils tolpatschige Humor der von Ripley immer ausging. Also quasi das Gegenbild von Indy.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (6. April 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich vom Auge des jeweiligen Betrachters abhängig.  [...]


Na da sagste was ... frag mal McDrake wg. RDR2!  

Aber das war auch primär in meine eigene Richtung gesprochen, nämlich irgendwo hab ich die CD von Ripley's Believe it or not! noch rumliegen und könnte das ja mal mit der dosBox testen!


----------



## linktheminstrel (9. April 2020)

Resident Evil 3 habe ich sehr schnell durchgehabt und da ich noch Lust hatte, habe ich zum zweiten Mal Leon's Kampagne, diesmal als b-Story gezockt. Capcom hat mit beiden Remakes viel richtig gemacht. Bei Teil 2 ist es aber so, dass man viel mehr bekommt, zumindest als Singleplayer. Beim Multiplayer schreckt mich schon mal die in-Game-Währung ab. Muss mich da noch genau reinlesen.
RE3 ist mit 5-6 Stunden sehr kurz, aber ist dafür auch von vorne bis hinten packend. Das Ausweichen ist ein gutes neues Feature und die Zombiemassen sind echt un einiges höher als bei RE2.
Die Charaktere sind gut getroffen und sehr sympathisch. 
Kurzum wieder mal ne absolute Empfehlung. 

Ich hätte nun gerne win Remake zu Code: Veronica. Hab das letzthin gespielt und muss sagen, dass es trotz cooler Momente einfach schlecht gealtert ist. Die Steuerung ist brutal bockig und mit Analog-Stick eine Qual. Wenn man gerade dabei ist, könnte man auch noch Steve anpassen, oder gleich den Zombies zum Fraß vorwerfen. ??????


----------



## golani79 (12. April 2020)

Habe gerade Monster Hunter World "beendet" 

Also das Hauptspiel - ich muss sagen, nachdem mir die Demo damals überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, war und bin ich nach wie vor, ziemlich angetan.
Hab es mir in nem Deal geholt, nachdem ein Freund es auch spielt und der doch recht begeistert davon war, obwohl ihm die Demo auch nicht gefallen hat.

Joa, jetzt steht Iceborne an - freu mich schon 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nenaisy (12. April 2020)

FIFA 19 und WoW
Więcej informacji znajdziesz tutaj.


----------



## Chroom (16. April 2020)

Hab mir nach  langer, langer Zeit wieder mal Gothic 2 mit einigen Grafik Mods installiert und bin echt positiv überrascht wie sehr es mir immer noch Spaß macht. Und das beste ist das ich vieles vom Spiel seit damals schon wieder vergessen hab. Die Steuerung ist zwar nicht so fein aber man gewöhnt sich schnell wieder daran.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. April 2020)

Chroom schrieb:


> Hab mir nach  langer, langer Zeit wieder mal Gothic 2 mit einigen Grafik Mods installiert und bin echt positiv überrascht wie sehr es mir immer noch Spaß macht. Und das beste ist das ich vieles vom Spiel seit damals schon wieder vergessen hab. Die Steuerung ist zwar nicht so fein aber man gewöhnt sich schnell wieder daran.



Sollte ich evtl. auch mal wieder drüber nachdenken. Für mich haben Gothic 1 und 2 nach wie vor mit das beste Open World Design überhaupt, was das Zusammenspiel aus optischem Weltdesign, Spielmechaniken, Questdesign und Balancing angeht. Allerdings fehlt mir im Moment irgendwie die Lust etwas "Großes" anzufangen. Im Moment spiele ich aus irgend einem Grund lieber kleinere Spiele.


----------



## MrFob (16. April 2020)

Habe mal nun die Komplette Version von Black Mesa durchgespielt. Natuerlich absolut genial, die Erdenlevels kannte ich ja schon von der ersten Mod Veroeffentlichung damals. Die Xen Levels sind nochmal eine echte Offenbarung. Gerade der erste Level, der im Original ca 2 Minuten dauert und jetzt - wenn man ordentlich erkundet - fast 2 Stunden in Anspruch nehmen kann ist fantastisch. Man hat jetzt wirklich das Gefuehl eine Alien-Welt zu erkunden, statt einfach nur ueber ein paar Felsbrocken zu springen. Der Kampf gegen den Gonarch ist wahrscheinlich einer der coolsten Boss-Kaempfe, die ich bisher meinen 30 Jahren Videospiel-Erfahrung erlebt habe.
Interloper wurde komplett neu gestaltet und enthaelt jetzt einige Puzzles. Das Kapitel zieht sich aber dann ein wenig. Wenn ich zum 30sten mal ueber Foerderbaender eiern muss nervt es irgendwann ein wenig. Ist aber meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau. Immerhin, sie haben die nervigste Passage aus dem Original HL gestrichen, in der man ueber diese fliegenden Flundern springen musste. Dafuer wurde ein sehr cooler (und nicht ganz einfacher) Kampf in einem Aufzug eingefuegt. 
Der Endkampf gegen den Nihilanth laeuft jetzt sehr anders ab als im Original und wurde mMn ziemlich vereinfacht (auch wenn der gute nun mit abgefahrenen Superattacken nur so um sich wirft gegen Ende. Fand es fast ein bisschen schade, dass es diese Teleporter Orbs nicht mehr gibt,. die er im Original auf einen schiesst und die einen ganz weit oben in so Fall-Kammern teleportieren, wo man dann ziemlichen Fall-schaden erleidet oder aber  - wenn man sich geschickt anstellt - einem erlauben seine Munition aufzufrischen. Der Kampf ist jetzt sehr viel mehr straight forward. Aber es passt auf jeden Fall.

Muss es einfach nochmal sagen, es ist und bleibt ein Mesiterwerk und es ist einfach ein perfektes Remake. Besser geht es praktisch nicht.
10/10 brennende Headcrabs.




Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sollte ich evtl. auch mal wieder drüber nachdenken. Für mich haben Gothic 1 und 2 nach wie vor mit das beste Open World Design überhaupt, was das Zusammenspiel aus optischem Weltdesign, Spielmechaniken, Questdesign und Balancing angeht. Allerdings fehlt mir im Moment irgendwie die Lust etwas "Großes" anzufangen. Im Moment spiele ich aus irgend einem Grund lieber kleinere Spiele.


Volle Zustimmung und muesste ich auch mal wieder machen. Ich bin auch immer noch nicht dazu gekommen, diese kostenlose Remake-Demo auf Steam auszuprobieren. Ein ordentliches Gothic Remake mit halbwegs moderner Grafik und vor allem einer ueberarbeiteten Steuerung, bei dem aber sonst alles andere gleich bleibt waere halt schon ein Traum. Vielleicht wart ich noch ein bisschen und schau mal was da vielleicht noch bei rumkommt.


----------



## Chroom (16. April 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sollte ich evtl. auch mal wieder drüber nachdenken. Für mich haben Gothic 1 und 2 nach wie vor mit das beste Open World Design überhaupt, was das Zusammenspiel aus optischem Weltdesign, Spielmechaniken, Questdesign und Balancing angeht. Allerdings fehlt mir im Moment irgendwie die Lust etwas "Großes" anzufangen. Im Moment spiele ich aus irgend einem Grund lieber kleinere Spiele.


Hatte alle  noch auf CD-Rom. Da aber gerade ein Sale bei Steam läuft (1-3 um 3.99) konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Blöd nur das es mit Mods (mit Spine) via Steam nicht läuft. Aber stört mich nicht wirklich. Starte das Spiel halt per Spine.


----------



## Chroom (16. April 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Habe mal nun die Komplette Version von Black Mesa durchgespielt. Natuerlich absolut genial, die Erdenlevels kannte ich ja schon von damals. Die Xen Levels sind nochmal eine echte Offenbarung. Gerade der erste Level, der im Original ca 2 Minuten dauert und jetzt - wenn man ordentlich erkundet - fast 2 Stunden in Anspruch nehmen kann ist fantastisch. Man hat jetzt wirklich das Gefuehl eine Alien-Welt zu erkunden, statt einfach nur ueber ein paar Felsbrocken zu springen. Der Kampf gegen den Gonarch ist wahrscheinlich einer der coolsten Boss-Kaempfe, die ich bisher meinen 30 Jahren Videospiel-Erfahrung erlebt habe.
> Interloper wurde komplett neu gestaltet und enthaelt jetzt einige Puzzles. Das Kapitel zieht sich aber dann ein wenig. Wenn ich zum 30sten mal ueber Foerderbaender eiern muss nervt es irgendwann ein wenig. Ist aber meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau. Immerhin, sie haben die nervigste Passage aus dem Original HL gestrichen, in der man ueber diese fliegenden Flundern springen musste. Dafuer wurde ein sehr cooler (und nicht ganz einfacher) Kampf in einem Aufzug eingefuegt.
> Der Endkampf gegen den Nihilanth laeuft jetzt sehr anders ab als im Original und wurde mMn ziemlich vereinfacht (auch wenn der gute nun mit abgefahrenen Superattacken nur so um sich wirft gegen Ende. Fand es fast ein bisschen schade, dass es diese Teleporter Orbs nicht mehr gibt,. die er im Original auf einen schiesst und die ganz weit oben in so Fall-Kammern teleportieren, wo man dann ziemlichen Fall0schaden erleidet oder aber  - wenn man sich geschickt anstellt - einem erlauben seine Munition aufzufrischen. Der Kampf ist jetzt sehr viel mehr straight forward. Aber es passt auf jeden Fall.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Erinnerung. Ist (jetzt) auf meiner Liste


----------



## Chroom (16. April 2020)

Falls es jemanden Interessiert . Ne kurze Anleitung zu den Mods für G2    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXFbBoJ-6o0  sehr einfach. Und in der Config Datei Mouse Rotation scale von 2 auf 10 stellen. Dann Funtzt die Steuerung mit der Maus Prima. Mit F11 kann man dann auch Vertical Sync, Auflösung und FoV in Game ändern


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. April 2020)

Hätten lieber mal die Animationen verbessern sollen. Die Laufen als hätten sie nen Stock im hintern


----------



## Zybba (16. April 2020)

Borderlands 3.
Bisher ein durchwachsenes Erlebnis.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2020)

Gestern die 30-Stunden-Marke bei *Grim Dawn* geknackt. Wenn nicht schon längst passiert, fange ich langsam an das Spiel noch mehr zu lieben als *Titan Quest*. 

Hack'n Slays in DER Form, Optik und Zugänglichkeit sind genau nach meinem Geschmack. Was mir besonders an GD gefällt ist die hohe Zahl an Boss-Gegnern, in dem Punkt war TQ seinerzeit doch ziemlich knauserig.
Ebenso mag ich den Kamerawinkel, am besten aus der weitesten Perspektive. Da bleibt das Geschehen sehr übersichtlich. Wenn ich da beispielsweise an *Vikings - Wolves of Midgard* denke, da war mir das Geschehen viel zu nah und die Charaktere zu groß dargestellt.

Das Spielende kann meiner Einschätzung nicht mehr weit weg sein, viel ist von der Map nicht mehr übrig. Und meine Spielmotivation liegt hier permanent sehr hoch. ^^


----------



## MrFob (17. April 2020)

Ich habe jetzt gestern endlich mal die Teaser_demo zum Gothic Remake von THQ Barcelona angespielt. Also erstmla finde ich die Idee so einen Teaser zu machen ziemlich cool, auch wenn es nicht ganz ungefaehrlich ist. Man merkt dem Ding schon an, dass es noch ganz am Anfang enier Entwicklung steht. Sehr vieles laeuft da noch nicht so recht rund. Aber fuer das was es ist hat es mir sehr gut gefallen. Ich finde grafisch und atmosphaerisch haben sie den Gothic-Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Genauso wuerde ich mir Remake wuenschen. Die Charaktaere sehen auch sehr gut aus. Diego sieht mMn fantastisch aus und sowohl die geruesteten Wachen des alten Lagers als auch der Namenlose sehen in Kleidung und so weiter klasse aus. Auch die kleine neue Quest und die NPCs gefallen mir (auch wenn natuerlich die deutsche Sprachausgabe hier fehlt). Der Held koennte allerdings ein biscchen weniger mit sich selbst reden. Dieses staendige "allright" und "goddammit" geht mir schon gleich zu Anfang total auf die Nerven, vor allem weil er es gleich am Ende des Intros ungelogen 20 mal wiederholt.
Der neu gemacht Anfang gefaellt mir auch nicht wirklich. Der alte Anfang - der Namenlose wird in die Barriere geworfen und kriegt erstmal von einem anderen Gefangenen eine in die Fresse - war absolut genial und hat eigentlich das Setting sofort erklaert. Diese ganze Geschichte mit dem Feuer (das uebrigens VIEL: zu viel Lens Flare verursacht, mit der Fackel in der Hand habe ich gar nichts mehr gesehen) und den Scavangern hat mMn nicht so toll gepasst. Wenn sie hier und da ein paar neue Quests einfuegen, schoen und gut, aber ansonsten wuerde ich mir schon wuenschen, dass sie ganz nah am Original bleiben.
Das neue Kampfsystem ist ok. Steuert sich ziemlich hakelig und ich will lieber gar nicht wissen, wie es gegen mehrere Gegner ist, aber ok, da haetten sie ja noch viele Moeglichkeiten dran zu schrauben. Abgesehen davon finde ich aber cool, dass es nach wie vor ein timing basiertes System ist, wie im alten Gothic und dass man nach wie vor die gleichen Funktionen hat, wie links und rechts zuschlagen, parieren oder ausweichen, etc. Da sind sie mMn auf dem richtigen Weg.

Alles in allem ein sehr cooles Projekt von dem ich mir auf jeden Fall wuenschen wuerde, dass sie damit weitermachen, vor allem, wenn sie dann doch noch wirklich nahe am Original bleiben und sich da nicht zu viele Freiheiten nehmen. Wichtig waere mir auch, entweder die selben deutschen Sprecher oder welche, die gut imitieren koennen dazu zu holen. Viele der Stimmen im Original waren so markant, die wuerde ich dann schon gerne wieder haben.

Auf jeden Fall, fingers crossed fuer das Projekt.


----------



## Zybba (17. April 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Sehr vieles laeuft da noch nicht so recht rund.


Dafür braucht man kein Remake. Das Original tuts auch!


----------



## MrFob (17. April 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Dafür braucht man kein Remake. Das Original tuts auch!



Ach komm, nach Patch 1.08k and Community Patch 0.92 RC2 geht's doch. 



Spoiler



Oder die GOG Version.


----------



## Batze (17. April 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Spielende kann meiner Einschätzung nicht mehr weit weg sein, viel ist von der Map nicht mehr übrig. Und meine Spielmotivation liegt hier permanent sehr hoch. ^^


Kommt darauf an wo du gerade bist. Kannst ja mal einen Screen von deiner Map hier ablegen.
Und ja, GD hat einiges zu bieten und ich fand/finde es Top.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. April 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Borderlands 3.
> Bisher ein durchwachsenes Erlebnis.



Ich kann jederzeit einsteigen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wo du gerade bist. Kannst ja mal einen Screen von deiner Map hier ablegen.
> Und ja, GD hat einiges zu bieten und ich fand/finde es Top.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuletzt die Asterkarnstraße erreicht. Nach Norden dürften es "nur" noch 5 Stationen oder so geben.


----------



## golani79 (17. April 2020)

Bin momentan mit South Park The Fractured but Whole beschäftigt.

Ist eigentlich ganz cool, aber irgendwie war Teil  1 besser.
Im Prinzip ist es mehr vom Selben - aber Stick of Truth hatte halt den Vorteil, dass es das 1. South Park Spiel dieser Art war.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (17. April 2020)

Und Ori durchgespielt! Das kam bei mir schon seit Jahren nicht mehr vor.
Jetzt auf zum Nachfolger. 

Mein letzter Run. (Spoiler - Endsequenz)
Hab ihn sogar zweimal gemacht... musste es aufzeichnen. Und insgesamt nur 700 Tode. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GYs9OeBHe8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. April 2020)

Fünf gegen Willy. Ziemlich gutes Singleplayer-Spiel. Leider ist nach einem Spieldurchgang der Server down und man muss warten, bis er wieder hoch gefahren wird. Auch das Spielprinzip ist ziemlich repetitiv, motiviert aber immer wieder. 



Ok, die Wahrheit: Ich spiele aktuell Final Fantasy VII (nicht das Remake) via Steam. Das Teil ist vollkommen altbacken, macht aber irgendwie nach wie vor gut Laune.


----------



## Zybba (17. April 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vier gegen Willy.


Fehlt dir ein Finger?


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. April 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Fehlt dir ein Finger?


*fünf


----------



## Zybba (18. April 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich kann jederzeit einsteigen


Meld dich einfach, falls du mitspielen willst.
Sind dann immer auf unserem Discord, spielen aktuell mit 2-3 Leuten.


----------



## McDrake (18. April 2020)

F1 2019
Heute Baku absolviert.
Im Quali ganz gut, allerdings um 5 Plätze zurückversetzt (bissl zu langsam Richtung Box gefahren).
Von Startplatz 12 gestartet und nach zwei von 13 Runden auf Platz 8.
Harter Fight mit Verstappen.

Bin dann zu früh an die Box zum Reifenwechsel.
Gegen Ende des Rennens gingen mir die Reifen aus: Musste das Auto um die Kurven tragen und verlor Platz um Platz.
Auf der Zielgeraden in der letzten Runde wurde ich gleich noch vor drei Autos überholt, ... ok, war eh schon auf Platz 11. Also nix verloren.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. April 2020)

Immer noch Pharao zwischendurch - und da hab ich mir auch gerade nochmal ein Original von 2000 gekauft, inklusive einem deutschen, 270 Seiten starken Handbuch. Soviel Aufwand wird heutzutage leider nicht mehr betrieben. Wenn überhaupt, dann nur noch digital.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann spiele ich noch Two Point Hospital. Ein spaßiger und würdiger Theme Hospital Nachfolger


----------



## Batze (18. April 2020)

Ja das waren noch Zeiten mit den Telefonbuch dicken Handbücher.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. April 2020)

Da es mich neben Rennsimulationen und klassischen Point & Click Adventures auch immer wieder zu interessanten kleinen Indie-Games zieht, habe ich mir vor kurzem *Wandersong* gekauft. Wandersong ist ein 2d-Platformer, wo man als singender und tanzender Barde auf ein Abenteuer geht, um die Welt zu retten (was man halt so macht). Dabei arbeitet man sich in mehreren Kapiteln abwechselnd durch dialoglastigere Storyabschnitte und einige Geschicklichkeits- und Rätselpassagen. Wirkliche Kämpfe auf Leben und Tod gibt es keine, aber es gibt eine Art Konflikt-System. Das wichtigste Gameplayelement ist dabei tatsächlich der Gesang. Mit dem rechten Controllerstick kann man dabei die Töne auswählen und "kämpft" so z. B. gegen Monster, Geister usw., interagiert mit der Umgebung oder singt einfach nur zusammen mit den Bewohnern der Spielwelt. Das ganze funktioniert erstaunlich intuitiv und sollte auch für unmusikalische Menschen problemlos funktionieren, da es genügend hilfreiche Bildschirmeinblendungen gibt.

Grafisch ist das Spiel für mich ein zweischneidiges Schwert: Mir ist es einfach zu bunt, die Oberflächen sehen teilweise aus wie kitschige Tapeten oder Bonbonverpackungen. Aber mir gefällt das Design der Charaktere und der kurz gehaltene Dialogstil, der ein wenig an Night in the Woods erinnert. Bisher kann die Qualität der Story und Charaktere aber leider nicht annähernd mit Night in the Woods mithalten.

Durch bin ich mit dem Spiel noch nicht, aber insgesamt würde ich dem Spiel eine mittelmäßige Wertung bisher geben. Es macht Spaß, aber ein Meisterwerk ist es in meinen Augen nicht. Dazu reißt es mich weder spielerisch, noch von der Story und den Charakteren her genug mit. Aber ein paar Kapitel habe ich ja noch vor mir.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. April 2020)

Ähm, ja. Borderlands 3 müsste ich auch mal runterladen, aber gerade spiele ich mich irgendwie durch den Rest älterer und aktueller Spiele. 

Wie gefühlt die Hälfte der Welt habe ich mir in *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* eine virtuelle Quarantänezone verschafft. Mittlerweile ist das aber eher so ein Titel für zwischendurch, denn zur Zeit sinkt die Motivation ein wenig, weil ich gerade immer nur auf Meileninseln mit meinem Inselbiom lande. Ich schaue gerade, dass die Bewertung der Insel steigt, aber so richtig komme ich nicht voran. Außerdem lebt seit Beginn ein frecher Kackvogel auf meiner Insel, den ich nicht loswerde und Platz für neue Bewohner ist daher nicht. 

Dann habe ich bei der Gelegenheit mal wieder in *Zelda: Breath of the wild* reingeschaut, wo ich tatsächlich mal in der Story weiter gemacht habe. Das Spiel überfordert mich in seiner Weitläufigkeit ein wenig, es macht aber Spaß durch die Welt zu reisen und neue Dinge zu entdecken. 
Gleiches gilt für *Octopath Traveler*, das ich immer mal wieder spiele. Viel Arbeit für die Switch. 

Und letztendlich habe ich mich gestern dazu entschieden, mit dem *FF7 Remake* in die Reihe einzusteigen und habe erstmal ein paar Stunden am Stück gespielt und meinen Tag-Nacht-Rhythmus zerstört. In Videos sah mir das Kampfsystem ganz vergnüglich aus und genau das ist es für mich auch. Ich spiele auf Normal und war als Einsteigerin am Anfang leicht überfordert, weil man manchmal schon recht viel auf einmal beachten muss, aber mittlerweile kann ich die Charaktere recht gut am Leben halten. 
Die Inszenierung ist wirklich toll gemacht und ich kann mir nur ansatzweise vorstellen, wie das für Leute sein muss, die das Original kennen und altbekannte Szenen nun in diesem Stil sehen. Teilweise gibt es zwar auch recht hässliche Texturen, bei denen ich mich aufgrund des restlichen Niveaus wundere, wie die im Spiel bleiben konnten, aber zum größten Teil ist das wirklich sehr schön gemacht.


----------



## Zybba (20. April 2020)

Borderlands 3 finde ich mittlerweile sehr spaßig!
Trotz vieler unnötiger Mängel. In Sachen Komfort (Inventar, Bedienbarkeit, Schnellreise, Partymanagement...) hätten sie sich ruhig mal mehr von der Konkurrenz abschauen können.
Obwohl die ja bei weitem auch nicht alles richtig macht.

Im Singleplayer finde ich es besser als im Koop. So bekommt man die Dialoge mit und das Spiel ist bisher eh schon zu einfach.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2020)

Ich hab mir aus einer Laune heraus nun doch - obwohl ich es nicht wollte - Final Fantasy 7 Remake gekauft. Asche auf mein Haupt, aber egal. 

Es macht schon gut Laune. Der erste Boss war doch schon knackig und ich brauchte ein wenig, um mich in das Kampfsystem zu fuchsen. Manchmal ging die Übersicht flöten und das größte Problem war für mich, dass ich mich immer wieder mal verklickt habe. Aber wenn man einmal drin ist, geht's gut zur Sache.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. April 2020)

*Cloudpunk*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLTk7t692SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Gefällt mir nach 90 Minuten richtig gut. Die tolle Blade Runner Atmosphäre ist unbezahlbar. Hab mir gleich den Soundtrack dazu gekauft.


----------



## McDrake (25. April 2020)

Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak
Im Gearbox-Sale endlich mal zugelegt, zusammen mit dem Remaster. Das Setting find ich klasse. Irgendwie Dune-Feeling, auch wenn die zwei, ausser dem Sand, nicht viel gemeinsam haben. [emoji14]
Die Story wird gut erzählt und die dauernden Funkspüche im Hintergrund erzeugen ein tolles das Schlachgefühl. Bis jetzt ists auf Medium für mich ziemlich gut zu spielen. Kein grosser Stress aber ein wenig aufpassen muss man trotzdem. Wichtig hier ist das häufige Speichern, denn sonst kann ein Ereignis getriggert werden, das unter Umständen das Ende einer Mission einläutet und man zu nächsten Map wechselt, bevor man alle Artefakte und Ressourcen abgebaut hat.
Gut für mich ist auch die Pausefuntion, welche allerdings nicht so gut umgesetzt wurde wie zum Beispiel in Totalwar. 
Dass man die Tastaturbelegung nicht selber bestimmen kann, ist ebenfalls ein "mäh".
Bin gespannt auf die weitere Reise der Kapisi.


----------



## McDrake (25. April 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> *Cloudpunk*



Oh, das sieht ja sehr cool aus. Aber was macht man da? Ok, man muss Pakete abliefern. Eine Art Transporter-Game (Walkingsim im Fahzeug)? Was ist die Herausforderung? Oder ist das Setting die Motivation?


----------



## arrgh (26. April 2020)

So, Doom 2 ist durch, nun ist *Final Doom* an der Reihe.  Hänge gerade in einer der letzten Maps von TNT: Evilution herum (das Leveldesign ist teilweise grottenschlecht) und freue mich auf das darauffolgende Plutonia Experiment. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich jemals wieder ein anderes Spiel spielen werde.

https://doomwiki.org/w/images/thumb/0/0d/Doomcomic.png/800px-Doomcomic.png


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Oh, das sieht ja sehr cool aus. Aber was macht man da? Ok, man muss Pakete abliefern. Eine Art Transporter-Game (Walkingsim im Fahzeug)? Was ist die Herausforderung? Oder ist das Setting die Motivation?



Ja, Story, Charaktere und Atmosphäre. Viele Dialoge und keine Schiessereien. Man kann sein Fahrzeug aufrüsten und auch de Wohnung in der man lebt. Die Qualität der Dialoge ist für ein Indygame stark und jede Zeile ist vertont mit guten Sprechern. Besonders die Unterhaltungen mit unsrem naiv-liebenswerten KI-Hund Camus sind entzückend^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier durfte man sich übrigens ein neues Fahrzeug wählen. Nette Sache.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seltsam pixelig die Rahmen unterhalb der "Fahrzeuge". Sieht grafisch wild gemixt aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2020)

Randbemerkung:
"Grim Dawn" zieht sich doch länger als gedacht. Gefühlt stehe ich kurz vorm Ende, es sind aber noch diverse Neben-/Kopfgeld-Mission offen die meine Komplettisten-Ehre kitzeln. Außerdem will ich noch mindestens Stufe 50 erreichen um gewisse Ausrüstungsteile auszuprobieren. Aktuell 41 Stunden auf dem Tacho. Mein Gefühl sagt dass es zum Schluss 50 werden könnten. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (26. April 2020)

Habe gestern South Park The Fractured but Whole beendet.

Nachdem mir Stick of Truth ziemlich gut gefallen hat und ich dieses auch 2x durchgespielt habe, muss ich sagen, ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht.

Fractured but Whole bietet zwar quasi mehr vom Gleichen, aber das Gesamtbild bietet meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr die selbe Qualität.
Weiß nicht, ob es sich einfach abgenutzt hat vom Spielprinzip oder ob es einfach schwächeres Writing war (das Ende war zusätzlich ziemlich enttäuschend). War aber gegen Ende hin auch schon teils von den Mechaniken genervt und war eigentlich froh, als ich durch war.
Die DLCs hab ich mir gespart - hab mir das Spiel aber Gott sei Dank nur in einem Sale geholt.


Heute habe ich mit *Yakuza Kiwami 2* angefangen, welches gleich von Anfang an fesselt und es schwer macht, aufzuhören ... so sollten Spiele sein!

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (29. April 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Randbemerkung:
> "Grim Dawn" zieht sich doch länger als gedacht. Gefühlt stehe ich kurz vorm Ende, es sind aber noch diverse Neben-/Kopfgeld-Mission offen die meine Komplettisten-Ehre kitzeln. Außerdem will ich noch mindestens Stufe 50 erreichen um gewisse Ausrüstungsteile auszuprobieren. Aktuell 41 Stunden auf dem Tacho. Mein Gefühl sagt dass es zum Schluss 50 werden könnten.



Da ich nicht mehr wusste was ich gerade spielen sollte habe ich auch mal wieder angefangen. Mein letzter Play/Start liegt Monate zurück. Und was hast du gemacht, mich wieder suchten lassen. Neuen Char erstellt und jetzt spiele ich mal wieder fast nichts anders, nur um zu sehen wie weit ich mit dem neuen komme.
Du Schuft du. 
Ich habe es aber allgemein etwas leichter als du, weil ich schon ein paar Hundert Stunden da auf dem Konto habe kann ich auch aus einem gewissen Item pool zurückgreifen. Das macht es etwas leichter.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Da ich nicht mehr wusste was ich gerade spielen sollte habe ich auch mal wieder angefangen. Mein letzter Play/Start liegt Monate zurück. Und was hast du gemacht, mich wieder suchten lassen. Neuen Char erstellt und jetzt spiele ich mal wieder fast nichts anders, nur um zu sehen wie weit ich mit dem neuen komme.
> Du Schuft du.
> Ich habe es aber allgemein etwas leichter als du, weil ich schon ein paar Hundert Stunden da auf dem Konto habe kann ich auch aus einem gewissen Item pool zurückgreifen. Das macht es etwas leichter.


Nun ja, da bist du experimentierfreudiger als ich. Egal ob Diablo, Titan Quest oder eben Grim Dawn, ich bevorzuge immer Nahkämpfer und nix anderes. Daher hält sich meine Wiederspielquote im hiesigen Genre doch ein wenig in Grenzen. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (29. April 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nun ja, da bist du experimentierfreudiger als ich. Egal ob Diablo, Titan Quest oder eben Grim Dawn, ich bevorzuge immer Nahkämpfer und nix anderes. Daher hält sich meine Wiederspielquote im hiesigen Genre doch ein wenig in Grenzen. ^^


Da liegen wir gar nicht so weit auseinander.
Mein Main WoW ist ein DK, natürlich eine Gnomin  . Also Top Meele. Hihi.
Ich selbst bin da wohl wie du, immer ran an den Speck und an vorderster Front sich durchkämpfen. In WoW ist das leider nicht immer so gut, da werden Range Klassen eher bevorzugt, weil eben Blizzard typisch das so Designt ist. Nun ja, Meeles waren da nicht immer schlecht.
Zu GD, da ist es egal ob Meele oder Range Kämpfer. Da ist man Solo unterwegs und muss auf ganz andere Sachen achten. Resis sind da Super wichtig, sonst instant tot bei den Mega Bossen in Ultimate Modus. 
Allgemein halte ich es aber auch eben wie gesagt wie du, oder sowas wie @Rabowke Like, Schurke, 2 Einhand Schnetzler und durch die Reihen sich eine Schneise bauen. 
Ja da bin ich dabei.
Gegen eine gute alte Feuerball Magierin, oder Hunter mit Pet habe ich aber auch nichts einzuwenden.
Komisch wird es nur bei irgendwelchen Hybrid Klassen die weder das eine noch das andere richtig können.


----------



## McDrake (29. April 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak*
> Im Gearbox-Sale endlich mal zugelegt, zusammen mit dem Remaster. Das Setting find ich klasse. Irgendwie Dune-Feeling, auch wenn die zwei, ausser dem Sand, nicht viel gemeinsam haben. [emoji14]
> Die Story wird gut erzählt und die dauernden Funkspüche im Hintergrund erzeugen ein tolles das Schlachgefühl. Bis jetzt ists auf Medium für mich ziemlich gut zu spielen. Kein grosser Stress aber ein wenig aufpassen muss man trotzdem. Wichtig hier ist das häufige Speichern, denn sonst kann ein Ereignis getriggert werden, das unter Umständen das Ende einer Mission einläutet und man zu nächsten Map wechselt, bevor man alle Artefakte und Ressourcen abgebaut hat.
> Gut für mich ist auch die Pausefuntion, welche allerdings nicht so gut umgesetzt wurde wie zum Beispiel in Totalwar.
> ...



Nun zu Ende gespielt.
Spannende Geschichte bis zum Schluss.
Wobei ich doch irgendwie enttäuscht bin vom Ende.

Die letzte Mission war auch die einzige, in welcher ich ein wenig gefordert wurde in Sachen Taktik, da der Gegner unendlich Ressourcen zu haben scheint und kontinuierlich angreift.


----------



## Zybba (30. April 2020)

Gears Tactics.
Es macht eine verdammt guten Eindruck!
Hebt sich mit guten eigenen Mechaniken ab von XCOM.
Performance ist extrem gut.
Das Gears Universum und die Inszenierung sind gut umgesetzt.

Mit so einem Hammer habe ich echt nicht gerechnet.
Aber mehr dazu im nächsten Podcast!


----------



## Batze (30. April 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Aber mehr dazu im nächsten Podcast!


Immer diese Schleichwerbung. 
Aber bei euch drück ich mal ein Auge zu, weil bester Podcast der Welt .


----------



## Zybba (30. April 2020)

Sorry, ich kanns mir oft nicht verkneifen!


----------



## Neawoulf (30. April 2020)

*edit* Doppelpost weil Gehirn zu dumm!


----------



## Neawoulf (30. April 2020)

Die letzten Abende hab ich mal wieder die eine oder andere Stunde im *American Truck Simulator* verbracht. Neben einem neuen Truck (Mack Anthem) gab es vor kurzem mit der Version 1.37 ein ziemlich fettes Soundupdate, das neben dem verbessertem Sound auch die Möglichkeit gebracht hat die Seitenfenster zu öffnen und zu schließen. Und das klingt schon ziemlich gut, wenn man auf dem Highway das Fenster öffnet und einem bläst erstmal ein deftiger virtueller Fahrwind um den virtuellen Kopf. Bringt akustisch auf jeden Fall einiges an Immersion und ich muss meinen Kopf auch endlich nicht mehr durch die Scheibe "glitchen", wenn ich es mal wage mich ein wenig zu weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen, z. B. um beim Einparken den Trailer zu beobachten (die Faulheit in mir guckt trotzdem lieber in die Spiegel).

Dazu hat man offenbar die DX11 Performance nochmal verbessert. Jedenfalls kann ich inzwischen relativ problemlos mit der Rift S spielen ohne ASW (Asynchronous Space Warp = Zwischenbildberechnung) einzuschalten, was die Bildqualität und auch das Spielgefühl nochmal deutlich verbessert. Ab und zu ruckelt's leider trotzdem noch (vor allem in größeren Städten), aber es ist schon deutlich besser als vorher. Vor allem ist das lästige Stottern, das manchmal ganz random vorgekommen ist, offenbar nahezu verschwunden.

Und auch der neue Mack Anthem gefällt mir recht gut. Die Optik ist ziemlich wuchtig (keine klassische Schönheit), das Cockpit übersichtlich, optisch aber nicht das schönste. Erinnert mit den in eckige Kästen eingefassten Rundinstrumente irgendwie ein wenig an den "alten" Chevrolet Camaro. Die Spiegel sind auch noch ein wenig buggy, lassen sich in den Optionen aber soweit anpassen, dass das nicht mehr wirklich auffällt. Und er fährt sich gut, obwohl die maximale Motorisierung "nur" 500 PS unter die Motorhaube stopft. Aber ehrlich gesagt: 500 PS sind mehr als genug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe dieses Technikupdate kommt bald auch für den ETS 2.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2020)

So, nach 48 Stunden habe ich den Endboss in *Grim Dawn* niedergeschreckt. Und was war das für ein fettes Vieh! 

Könnte mich jetzt noch weiteren Kopfgeld-Aufträgen weiterbeschäftigen, aber das lasse ich vorerst mal bis ich mir irgendwann einen der Add-Ons hinzugekauft hab. Alles in allem bin ich höchst zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Meine neue Nr. 1 im Hack'n Slay-Genre.


----------



## Zybba (1. Mai 2020)

Ich fand Grim Dawn auch super.


----------



## McDrake (1. Mai 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, nach 48 Stunden habe ich den Endboss in *Grim Dawn* niedergeschreckt. Und was war das für ein fettes Vieh!
> 
> Könnte mich jetzt noch weiteren Kopfgeld-Aufträgen weiterbeschäftigen, aber das lasse ich vorerst mal bis ich mir irgendwann einen der Add-Ons hinzugekauft hab. Alles in allem bin ich höchst zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Meine neue Nr. 1 im Hack'n Slay-Genre.


Bin seit zwei Tagen auch dran. Hab das Teil gebackt, aber nie länger als zwei, drei Stunden. Seit Rease grad mal bis Level 11 gebracht. Und jetzt in zwei Tagen auf Lvl 22


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Mai 2020)

Ich habe nach Beenden (und dem erneuten Beginn ) des FF7 Remakes das Original auf der Switch begonnen. 
Nach fünf Stunden bin ich nun dort, wo das Remake bei mir nach 50 Stunden endete. Ich hatte mich vorher ja gar nicht so stark damit beschäftigt und bin dementsprechend überrascht, wieviel Tiefe das Remake diesem Abschnitt gegeben hat, der im Original lediglich der Einstieg ist. 
Gestern habe ich noch den Teil gespielt, in dem Cloud den Anderen seine Vergangenheit mit Sephiroth offen legt und was freue ich mich schon auf die Umsetzung im nächsten Teil des Remakes! Das wird ganz wunderbar beklemmend.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin seit zwei Tagen auch dran. Hab das Teil gebackt, aber nie länger als zwei, drei Stunden. Seit Rease grad mal bis Level 11 gebracht. Und jetzt in zwei Tagen auf Lvl 22


Welcher Charaktertyp?

Ich hab mich mit jenem Freund durchgeschlagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (2. Mai 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kanns mir oft nicht verkneifen!



Für ein Gutes Produkt kann man auch mal selbst werben.
Wie ich schon mal gesagt hatte, einziger PodC den ich sehr oft höre.


----------



## Batze (2. Mai 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, nach 48 Stunden habe ich den Endboss in *Grim Dawn* niedergeschreckt. Und was war das für ein fettes Vieh!
> 
> Könnte mich jetzt noch weiteren Kopfgeld-Aufträgen weiterbeschäftigen, aber das lasse ich vorerst mal bis ich mir irgendwann einen der Add-Ons hinzugekauft hab. Alles in allem bin ich höchst zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Meine neue Nr. 1 im Hack'n Slay-Genre.



Gerade jetzt würde es eventuell Sinn machen eine etwas Höhere Stufe einzuschlagen und eben nochmal die Story durchzuspielen. Warum, weil du ab L 50 eben die Epischen Items findest und auch anlegen kannst. Und ich sage dir, so einfach wie in Normal kommst du nicht von weg. Allein auf Elite ist es schon etwas ganz anderes, von Ultimate mag ich gar nicht erst reden.
Ab Elite fängt nämlich das Denken an, also auch Resis beachten und so. Das ist dann etwas ganz anderes.
Aber schön das es dir bis jetzt gefallen hat. Ja das Spiel ist Top. 
Um aber wirklich das letzte rauszukitzeln brauch man auch die 2 AddOns, also dann bis L 100, und dann mal auf Ultimate spielen. Ich sage dir, das ist dann auch eine Herrausforderung. Aber das lohnt sich nur wenn man sich mit dem Spiel auch ein wenig beschäftigt, sonst bekommt man Böse auf die Schnute.
Nebenbei, GZ zum Endboss,als Meele nicht ganz so einfach.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Mai 2020)

Spiel momentan die Off-Road Simulation SnowRunner und es macht sehr viel Spaß und bietet viel mehr Abwechslung als der Vorgänger MudRunner


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Mai 2020)

Neben fetten Triple-A Titeln und super detaillierten Rennsimulationen müssen es bei mir auch ab und zu mal richtig kleine Indie Games sein: Vor einigen Tagen hab ich auf Youtube ein Video zu dem Horrorspiel "*The Convenience Store*" gesehen und der Stil hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich mir gleich die drei am besten bewertetsten Spiele des Entwicklers gekauft habe: Das genannte "The Convenience Store", "*Inunaki Tunnel*" und "*Stigmatized Property*".

Alle drei Spiele sind auf der Unity Engine (ja ich weiß, ich habe wiederholt erwähnt, wie sehr ich diese Engine "liebe") basierende Indie Horror Titel, die stilistisch an asiatische Horror Filme wie z. B. The Grudge oder auch an ältere PS1/PS2 Horrorspiele erinnern. "The Convenience Store" hab ich tatsächlich schon durchgespielt (ca. 1 1/2 Stunden für einen Durchgang) und es war ganz gut. Man spielt eine Schülerin/Studentin, die einen Job für die Nachtschicht in einem kleinen Supermarkt angenommen hat. Dass dort ... Dinge ... geschehen, sollte klar sein. Das Ganze ist kurz gehalten, technisch recht einfach, aber stilistisch super atmosphärisch mit einem Look, der an alte VHS-Aufnahmen erinnert. Zum Schluss gibt es auch noch ein bisschen Lore als Erklärung für die Vorkommnisse ... bei weitem kein Meisterwerk, aber für so einen kleinen Indietitel für 2 bis 3 Euro recht solide gemacht. Und der Horror entsteht hier nicht nur durch Blut oder billige Schockeffekte, sondern tatsächlich durch die gelungene Atmosphäre. Ein Punkt, der mir bei Horrorfilmen und -spielen recht wichtig ist.

Die anderen beiden habe ich noch nicht gespielt, werde ich aber in den nächsten Tagen nachholen. In "Inunaki Tunnel" geht es wohl um einen unheimlichen Tunnel, in "Stigmatized Property" um ein Mietshaus, in dem man besonders günstig wohnen kann ... was vermutlich einen Grund haben wird. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Spiele beide auch nicht viel länger als eine Stunde gehen werden, aber bei einem Preis um ca. 2 bis 3 Euro pro Spiel finde ich das, wie gesagt, völlig okay.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Mai 2020)

Diese kleinen Horrorspiele hatte ich mal in einem Stream gesehen. Ich glaube, die drei, die du genannt hast, waren aus dem großen Paket schon die zugänglichsten, aber ich fand den Rest zumindest beim Zuschauen sehr unterhaltsam. 

Ich hänge ja weiterhin in Midgar fest. Auf der Switch bin ich mittlerweile über die Geschichte des FF7 Remakes hinaus, aber dieses hat es mir einfach so sehr angetan, dass ich gerade voll im zweiten Durchgang bin. 
Dieses Mal möchte ich z.B. Materia und Waffenfertigkeiten ausleveln und ja, dafür muss ich wohl auch ein wenig mit dieser ziemlich hässlichen Nagelkeule rumlaufen. 
Außerdem hatte ich das ein oder andere übersehen und kann teilweise Dinge anders angehen, was mich entsprechend motiviert. 

Zudem weiß ich ja jetzt wieder mehr und kann manche Aspekte anders betrachten. 
Aber eigentlich macht es auch nur wahnsinnig viel Spaß, obskure Gegner mit übertriebenen Waffen zu verkloppen. 
Das Kampfsystem ist einfach herrlich. Mit der Erfahrung der ersten Session kann ich nun auch taktischer an größere Gegner ran gehen. 
Ich hasse ja ansonsten Grind, aber abgesehen davon, dass ich den im ersten Durchlauf nicht brauchte, freue ich mich nun auf ihn (zum Materia leveln). 

Gestern habe ich mal meine Gruppe vor einer Jukebox geparkt, vor der zusätzlich noch ein Kind rumtanzte und habe einen meiner Lieblingstitel aus den Sammelliedern gespielt. Das Ergebnis war derartig unerwartet charmant und passend, dass ich das Spiel jetzt einfach noch mehr liebe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Gerade jetzt würde es eventuell Sinn machen eine etwas Höhere Stufe einzuschlagen und eben nochmal die Story durchzuspielen. Warum, weil du ab L 50 eben die Epischen Items findest und auch anlegen kannst. Und ich sage dir, so einfach wie in Normal kommst du nicht von weg. Allein auf Elite ist es schon etwas ganz anderes, von Ultimate mag ich gar nicht erst reden.
> Ab Elite fängt nämlich das Denken an, also auch Resis beachten und so. Das ist dann etwas ganz anderes.


Vielleicht zu nem späteren Zeitpunkt. Rund 50 Stunden sind in das Spiel geflossen, nun brauch ich erstmal nen Tapetenwechsel, sprich ein völlig anderes Genre-Spiel. 


> Aber schön das es dir bis jetzt gefallen hat. Ja das Spiel ist Top.
> Um aber wirklich das letzte rauszukitzeln brauch man auch die 2 AddOns, also dann bis L 100, und dann mal auf Ultimate spielen. Ich sage dir, das ist dann auch eine Herrausforderung. Aber das lohnt sich nur wenn man sich mit dem Spiel auch ein wenig beschäftigt, sonst bekommt man Böse auf die Schnute.


Ich gehe mal davon aus dass ich mit meinen letzten Charakterstand samt Ausrüstung direkt in die Add-ons übergehe, oder? 


> Nebenbei, GZ zum Endboss,als Meele nicht ganz so einfach.


Och, da ist Grim Dawn eigentlich ziemlich fair mit mir umgegangen. Wichtig ist nur frühzeitig entsprechende Widerstandsattribute aufzubauen, was idR mit entsprechender Rüstung, Ringen und Amuletten gut umsetzbar ist. Einzig einen relativ hohen Äther-Widerstand zu bilden war nicht ganz so einfach.  


Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (5. Mai 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Welcher Charaktertyp?
> 
> Ich hab mich mit jenem Freund durchgeschlagen:
> 
> ...



Sorry, bissl spät 

Bin Sprengmeister und grade den Mörser freigeschaltet.
Ich war zu Beginn e her der Fernkämpfer mit einem Gewehr.
Inzwischen hat aber meine epische Zweihandaxt den Vorzug.

Im Gegensatz zu Diablo, hat auch Ausrüstung aus niedrigeren Stufen eine wirkliche Daseinsberechtigung.
Ich bin inzwischen Level 32, habe aber trotzdem noch Teile aus Level 24 auf mir.
Ok, diese Hose... ne, die hab ich nur kurz "ausprobiert":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer kommt denn auf so eine Idee??


----------



## MichaelG (5. Mai 2020)

Loool. Hosenscheisser.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Mai 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dieses Technikupdate kommt bald auch für den ETS 2.



Gerade raus auf Steam. Wird wahrscheinlich dauern, bis ich mal wieder dazu komme. Aber du kannst gern berichten, wie das Update in VR läuft. Dann klemme ich bald auch mal wieder meine Quest an.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Mai 2020)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Gerade raus auf Steam. Wird wahrscheinlich dauern, bis ich mal wieder dazu komme. Aber du kannst gern berichten, wie das Update in VR läuft. Dann klemme ich bald auch mal wieder meine Quest an.



Die Fahrt von Istanbul nach Süditalien ist schon geplant. Da komme ich meist auch durch die eine oder andere performancehungrige Gegend, bin gespannt wie der neue Patch da läuft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2020)

Vorgestern Daedalics "Die Säulen der Erde" gestartet. Auch wenn ich bisher nur 1 1/2 drin war merke ich schon jetzt dass mich die Hamburger wieder einmal enttäuschen werden.

Ich kenne das Buch bzw. den Film nur vom Namen her und kann daher keinen Vergleich ziehen, aber ein großer Name bedeutet noch lange keinen Hit.
Der Einstieg ist träge, leicht langweilig. Die Dialoge sind qualitativ gut und hörenswert besetzt, haben aber zu große Pausen wenn die Charaktere wechselnd das Wort ergreifen. Die Grafik aus der Ferne hübsch, sowie aber die Figuren aufgezoomt werden nicht sonderlich detailreich. Dazu kommen wieder die abgehakten Animationen, mehr Stufen dazwischen würden das ganze viel flüssiger wirken lassen. Sowie man aber den aktuellen Protagonisten durch den Bildschirm lotst gleitet dieser über die Flächen wie auf Schmierseife. Eine alte wie bekannte Daedalic-Macke, die schaffen es nicht ein harmonisches Gesamtbild zu erzeugen.

Und die Rätsel? Naja, mehr als zwei Items hat das Kreis-Inventar bisher nicht gefüllt. Gute Knobelkost darf ich hier wohl nicht erwarten. 

*seufz*... Was war Daedalics früher so stark, als sie noch eigene Ideen und Geschichten, klassische Adventures umzusetzen verstanden. :-/



Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Mai 2020)

Vor einigen Jahren hab ich auf der PS3 Ni No Kuni gespielt, das mir damals sehr gut gefallen hat, obwohl ich ich eigentlich nicht der größte Fan von JRPGs bin. Vor einigen Tagen hab ich dann gesehen, dass *Ni No Kuni 2* bei Steam im Sale ist und dachte mir: Kauf ich mir mal ... und das spiele ich jetzt. 

Grafisch ein wirklich schönes Spiel, auch die Musik gefällt mir. Spielmechaniken bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Einerseits fühlt es sich ganz gut an, die Kämpfe sind actionlastiger als im Vorgänger (Hack & Slay artig), allerdings mit deutlich mehr taktischen Möglichkeiten. Die alle auf dem Controller unterzubringen ist natürlich nicht leicht und daher habe ich als Controller-Legastheniker mit der Steuerung ein wenig zu kämpfen. Aber es geht, ich hoffe aber, dass die Kämpfe nicht irgendwann so schwer werden, dass ich jede Fähigkeit und jeden Spezialangriff usw. präzise im richtigen Moment einsetzen muss. Zur Not werde ich dann wohl den Schwierigkeitsgrad reduzieren und hoffen, dass meine 10 Daumen damit irgendwie zurecht kommen. Und es gibt sehr viel Micromanagement (Ausrüstung, Gruppenmitglieder, Fähigkeiten, kleine Helferkreaturen, Truppen für den Strategiemodus usw.) über die Menüs, das ich nicht besonders übersichtlich gestaltet finde. Aber da ist auch einer der Gründe, warum ich eigentlich kein großer Fan von JRPGs bin. Aber ich arbeite mich da schon noch irgendwie rein.

Aber ja, grafisch und generell künstlerisch bisher ein wirklich schönes Spiel. Der Look erinnert stark an Studio Ghibli Filme (zumindest Teil 1 wurde ja auch mit denen zusammen entwickelt, glaube ich) und das kann grundsätzlich keine schlechte Sache sein. Zur Story kann ich aber noch nicht viel sagen, da ich noch nicht besonders weit bin. Ein Präsident unserer Welt (junger Typ mit langen Haaren ... kein Trump!) wird in Parallelwelt geschleudert, trifft einen jungen Prinzen, der König werden soll, dann passieren Dinge ... nicht super innovativ, aber bisher gut erzählt.



Und noch kurz zum *Euro Truck Simulator 2*: Bis nach Italien bin ich noch nicht gekommen, aber das Spiel läuft mit dem neuen Patch, ähnlich wie auch schon der American Truck Simulator, deutlich besser als vorher. Allerdings läuft meine Hardware wohl ziemlich am Limit. Wenn ich nebenher noch OBS Studio laufen lasse, dann fängt das Spiel doch schon recht heftig an zu ruckeln, was wieder heißt: Keine Gameplayaufnahmen ohne vorher ASW wieder einzuschalten. Evtl. könnten reduzierte Grafikeinstellungen helfen, aber da ich nicht weiß ob die CPU oder GPU am Limit ist, bringt das evtl. auch gar nichts. Alles in allem läuft es auf meinem System (Ryzen 3600x, 32 GB RAM, RTX 2080) in VR jetzt aber sehr rund und sieht auch gut aus, wenn man nebenher nichts laufen hat.




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *seufz*... Was war Daedalics früher so stark, als sie noch eigene Ideen und Geschichten, klassische Adventures umzusetzen verstanden. :-/



Die Entwicklung von Daedalic in den letzten Jahren finde ich auch einfach nur traurig. Scheint ja so, dass die mit ihren klassischen Point & Click Adventures nicht genug verdient haben. Das wäre zwar verständlich, aber das Budget für ein klassisches Point & Click Adventure muss man doch irgendwie auch so klein halten können, dass man trotzdem alle 2 bis 3 Jahre mal sowas rausbringen kann. Müssen ja auch keine riesigen Spiele mit 20 oder 30 Stunden Spielzeit sein. Über 10 bis 12 Spielstunden würde ich mich bei so einem Spiel schon freuen.


----------



## Zybba (6. Mai 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> VDie alle auf dem Controller unterzubringen ist natürlich nicht leicht und daher habe ich als Controller-Legastheniker mit der Steuerung ein wenig zu kämpfen. Aber es geht, ich hoffe aber, dass die Kämpfe nicht irgendwann so schwer werden, dass ich jede Fähigkeit und jeden Spezialangriff usw. präzise im richtigen Moment einsetzen muss.


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist der durchweg geringe Schwierigkeitsgrad einer der Kritikpunkte am Spiel.
Also brauchst du dir da wohl keine Sorgen machen. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Mai 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist der durchweg geringe Schwierigkeitsgrad einer der Kritikpunkte am Spiel.
> Also brauchst du dir da wohl keine Sorgen machen. ^^



Das beruhigt mich irgendwie  Bisher bin ich nur einmal gestorben als ich mit ca. Level 8 oder Level 9 gegen eine Gruppe von Level 20 Gegnern kämpfen wollte.


----------



## Batze (6. Mai 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus dass ich mit meinen letzten Charakterstand samt Ausrüstung direkt in die Add-ons übergehe, oder?


Jup.
Vor den Hauptstädten steht dann ein Typ (Nennt sich Der Abgesandte) den du dann ansprechen kannst für jeweilige Erweiterung.


----------



## MrFob (6. Mai 2020)

Eieiei, ich hole gerade endlich mal die DLCs fuer Assassin's Creed Odyssey nach, da wir in zwei Wochen eine spezialfolge zum Thema AC fuer den PCGC Podcast planen.

Bin jetzt mit dem ersten durch und meine erste Frage ist mal: Bekommen die Story-Schreiber kein Feedback von irgendwem? Ich hatte ja schon bei erscheinen des DLCs gehoert, dass das alles nicht so gut ankam aber wollte mich nicht spoilern. jetzt, da ich es selbst gespielt habe verstehe ich die Aufregung. Meine Kassandra war eine happy-go-lucky Soeldnerin, der eigentlich andere Leute ziemlich wurscht waren und die immer in den Tag hinein gelebt hat. Sie hat mit jedem geschlafen der ihr ueber den Weg lief, gefeiert und gesoffen wenn sich die Gelegenheit bot, hatte gerne Regeln gebrochen und ist auch eher mal den rabiaten Weg gegangen, hatte aber immer einen Joke auf den Lippen. So konnte man sie auch ohne weiteres immer im Hauptspiel spielen.
Und dann kommt diese DLC und zwingt einen in diese Beziehung mit dieser sterbenslangweiligen Schnarchnase Natakas und Kassandra werden dann Saetze in den Mund gelegt wie "I am often dreaming about a simple life". Why?!? Das hat nichts mit dem Charakter zu tun, den ich ueber 150 Spielstunden begleitet und dank Dialogoptionen auch so mit gestaltet habe. Und dann haben die beiden auch noch ein Kind und lassen sich in einem ruhigen Landhaus nieder, inklusive trivialer "hol Milch und Brot" fetch quest!!! Ich hatte mich in allen ialog-Optionen gegen diese Beziehung gestraeubt denn ganz ehrlich, Natakas war der erste Charakter, mit dem ich Kassandra nicht ins Bett schicken wollte.  Die beiden hatten mal zu ueberhaupt keine Chemie. Aber nix zu machen.
Und natuerlich - man hat es ja von Anfang an gewusst - ist das ganze eh nur cheap drama, damit der Boesewicht dann unser Baby entfuehren kann. Und Kassandra wird von da ab in die Rolle der verzweifelten Mutter gezwungen (was ja auch schon Sinn macht aber eben wieder ueberhaupt nicht zu dem Charakter und Ton der bisherigen Erzaehlung passt).
Um's kurz zu amchen, es war schlecht implementiert, billig und trashig geschrieben und hat mich schon ziemlich aufgeregt.
Nicht unbedingt weil mir jetzt AC_ Odyssey und seine Story so am Herzen liegt, mich wundert nur immer wieder, wie Autoren so was schreiben koennen und wie sowas durch zig Tests und riesige Teams durchgeht, ohne dass da mal einer hergeht und feststellt, dass das ein riesiger Stilbruch ist. Mir wirkte es fast so, als haette der lead writer oder soi vielleicht selbst ein Kind bekommen und wollte sein Seelenglueck IRL auf Teufel komm raus in der Story widerspiegeln, ob es nun passt oder nicht. Waere ja auch ok, wenn ich als Spieler ein Wahl haette. Oder es waere auch in jedem anderen bisherigen AC ok gewesen, wo klar ist, dass man einen festen Charakter spielt (Ich mein, Bajek's Motivation in Origins war ja aehnlich veranlagt, da hat es mich auch nicht gestoert). Aber erst dem Spieler mit Dialog-Optionen erlauben den Charakter in eine Richtung zu entwickeln und dann das alles wegnehmen weil man als Autor sein Ding durchziehen will, ich verstehe nicht, wie einem als Autor sowas nicht auffallen kann.

Naja, /rant.

Immerhin, Fate of Atlantis faengt ganz gut an (der erste Kampf war fand ich recht anspruchsvoll), auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick ein bisschen wie ein Rip-off von Origins' Curse of the Pharaohs wirkt, mit den Simulationen der Unterwelt. Aber ok, zumindest sieht Elysium ziemlich cool aus. Mal schauen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Mai 2020)

Soo. AC1 ist durch. Bis auf paar Flaggen und ein paar Templer.

Heute Abend geht es mit Ezio (AC2) los.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Mai 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und dann kommt diese DLC und zwingt einen in diese Beziehung mit dieser sterbenslangweiligen Schnarchnase Natakas und Kassandra werden dann Saetze in den Mund gelegt wie "I am often dreaming about a simple life". Why?!? Das hat nichts mit dem Charakter zu tun, den ich ueber 150 Spielstunden begleitet und dank Dialogoptionen auch so mit gestaltet habe.



Hm ja, der DLC war ziemlich käsig und schmalzig, auch wenn ich akzeptieren konnte, dass halt irgendwann mal ein Kind gemacht werden muss, um die Blutlinie loszutreten. 
Hätte man alternativ aber ja auch mit Alkibiades machen können, das wäre authentischer gewesen. 

Der zweite DLC war besser. Hades ist so ein unterhaltsamer Zeitgenosse.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Mai 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Soo. AC1 ist durch. Bis auf paar Flaggen und ein paar Templer.
> 
> Heute Abend geht es mit Ezio (AC2) los.
> 
> ...


Du bereitest mir gerade wahnsinnige Lust auch nach Jahren wieder damit anzufangen.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Mai 2020)

Ich bin jetzt 20 Stunden im zweiten Durchgang des FF7 Remakes und bin immer noch hin und weg vom Kampfsystem. Nachdem ich jetzt dank der Erfahrung Fähigkeiten noch gezielter bzw. „ruhiger“ einsetze und mir auch mal die Zeit nehme, bestimmte Dinge auszuleveln, ist das alles noch spaßiger. 

Ich frage mich auch nicht mehr, was die Nachbarn denken, wenn ich im Kampfgetümmel doch mal nicht aufgepasst habe und vor Schreck laut „Tifa“ rufe. 
Der Name ist da manchmal leicht verfänglich...zumindest hier im Pott.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Mai 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du bereitest mir gerade wahnsinnige Lust auch nach Jahren wieder damit anzufangen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Sprachlos ?


----------



## MichaelG (11. Mai 2020)

Aktuell AC2. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich Origins bei aller Liebe zur Ezio-Trilogie mehr mag.
Die Sprungsteuerung am PC kommt direkt aus der Hölle (zielgenau wie ein Russe nach 10 Wodka), Inkonstistenz bei der Steuerung (will geradeaus springen aber nur weil Ezio seitlich zu sehen ist muß ich rechts drücken, beim anderen Sprung in einer gleichen Situation nicht. Die Walljumps sind eine totale ****.

So sehr ich die Ezio-Trilogie liebe. Aber wer die PC-Steuerung verbrochen hat gehört nach Strich und Faden vermöbelt.

Das Spiel macht fast alles andere richtig (Atmosphäre, Charaktere, Story, Gameplayelemente) aber die Steuerung versaut einen dann den Tag. Speziell bei den Passagen unter Zeitdruck (Assassinengräber, Familiengruft). Mir graut es schon vor den letzten 3 Assassinengräbern (die ersten 3 hab ich bereits).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell AC2. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich Origins bei aller Liebe zur Ezio-Trilogie mehr mag.
> Die Sprungsteuerung am PC kommt direkt aus der Hölle (zielgenau wie ein Russe nach 10 Wodka), Inkonstistenz bei der Steuerung (will geradeaus springen aber nur weil Ezio seitlich zu sehen ist muß ich rechts drücken, beim anderen Sprung in einer gleichen Situation nicht. Die Walljumps sind eine totale ****.
> 
> So sehr ich die Ezio-Trilogie liebe. Aber wer die PC-Steuerung verbrochen hat gehört nach Strich und Faden vermöbelt.
> ...


Naja, zugegeben, die Steuerung war in den ganz jungen Jahren von AC bei weitem noch nicht perfekt, darum hat man auch von Spiel zu Spiel immer wieder neue Anpassungen seitens Ubisoft miterleben dürfen. So richtig gut wurde die Navigation des Alter Ego eigentlich erst mit Unity, weil es u.a. neben dem gewohntem flüssigem Klettern endlich auch eine ebenso gut funktionierende Abwärtssteuerung gab. Arno konnte als erster AC-Charakter endlich geschmeidig herunter hangeln, davor hat man sich quasi immer "fallen gelassen".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sprachlos ?


Ne, Tapatalk-Fehler. Komischerweise wird aber mein Post in deiner Antwort zitiert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Mai 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell AC2. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich Origins bei aller Liebe zur Ezio-Trilogie mehr mag.
> Die Sprungsteuerung am PC kommt direkt aus der Hölle (zielgenau wie ein Russe nach 10 Wodka), Inkonstistenz bei der Steuerung (will geradeaus springen aber nur weil Ezio seitlich zu sehen ist muß ich rechts drücken, beim anderen Sprung in einer gleichen Situation nicht. Die Walljumps sind eine totale ****.
> 
> So sehr ich die Ezio-Trilogie liebe. Aber wer die PC-Steuerung verbrochen hat gehört nach Strich und Faden vermöbelt.
> ...



Ich glaube, nachdem ich die alten Spiele immer auf Konsolen gespielt habe, bis die PC-Versionen irgendwann mal zeitgleich erschienen, könnte ich AC gar nicht mehr ohne Gamepad spielen. 
Es ist sicher Gewöhnungssache, aber ich fand die Steuerung mit dem Pad immer ein wenig geschmeidiger. 

Ich prügle mich weiterhin durch Midgar und zwar dem von heute und dem von 1997. 
Der Screenshot- bzw. Videoordner des FF7Rs war zwischenzeitlich größer, als das ganze Spiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich glaube, nachdem ich die alten Spiele immer auf Konsolen gespielt habe, bis die PC-Versionen irgendwann mal zeitgleich erschienen, könnte ich AC gar nicht mehr ohne Gamepad spielen.
> Es ist sicher Gewöhnungssache, aber ich fand die Steuerung mit dem Pad immer ein wenig geschmeidiger.


Ich bin ja sonst auch M+T-Befürworter, aber gerade bei Action-Adventures sollte man generell das Gamepad vorziehen. Spätestens seit dem allerersten Tomb Raider hat sich sich diese Steuerung doch längst etabliert. Insbesondere die Kamerabewegung ist mit der Maus doch totaler Graus. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## anxy (11. Mai 2020)

Valorant,
Cod mw,
Overwatch,
csgo


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2020)

Gerade entdeckt und runtergeladen: *Delores: A Thimbleweed Park Mini-Adventure*. Wird sicherlich nur ein kurzes Mini-Spiel sein (immerhin ist's auch kostenlos), aber als Fan diverser Lucas Arts Klassiker und Thimbleweed Park kann ich das einfach nicht nicht spielen. Und ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass Ron Gilbert irgendwann evtl. doch nochmal seine alte Monkey Island Lizenz in die Finger bekommt, die wohl immer noch in einer staubigen Schublade in einem Disney-Büro liegt. Bis dahin würde ich mich aber auch über ein Thimbleweed Park 2 oder ein anderes Spiel in dem Stil freuen.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Mai 2020)

Immer noch AC2. Bin kurz davor Jacopo de Pazzi in die Hölle zu schicken.


----------



## McDrake (13. Mai 2020)

*Grim Dawn* "zu Ende" gespielt.
Mein Mörser und meine Granaten machen mächtig Schaden. Und sollte mir doch mal wer zu nahe kommen, gibts mit der Zweihandwaffe was auf die Nuss.

Im Gegensatz zu Diablo hab ich mich hier nicht mit der Story beschäftigt, sondern war eher auf Skills aus.
Liegt dann aber halt eben DOCH an den (von Reids?) verpönten CGI-Filmen.
Denn das war bei Blizz für mich immer ein Highlight, auch um die Geschichte spannender zu gestalten, als sie meist sind


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Mai 2020)

Bin mittlerweile im dritten und letzten Buch von "Die Säulen der Erde" angelangt. Ich darf meine erste Aussage zum Spiel ein wenig relativieren.

1. Bezüglich der Rätsel-Qualität wie Quantität bleibts dabei: Sind wenig bis kaum vorhanden, es dreht sich vorwiegend um Dialoge mitsamt Entscheidunfen, dazwischen auch ein Paar QTEs, die hier allerdings so fehl am Platz wirken wie ich es in keinem anderen Spiel zuvor erlebt hab.
2. Die Optik bleibt über weite Teile ansehnlich, trotzdem macht es aufgrund recht abgehakter Animationen und visuell nicht so berauschender Story-Cinematic einen etwas unrunden Eindruck. Baphomets Fluch 1 wie 2 haben vor fast 25 Jahren gezeigt wie flüssig und sauber animiert ein Adventure sein kann, da frag ich mich warum man das heutzutage nicht in ähnlicher Weise schafft.
3. Die Story hat mich zu Beginn etwas überfordert. Zu viele Figuren, zu viele Namen, zu viele Ereignisse auf einmal. Fiel mir recht schwer dem Ganzen soweit zu folgen um die Gesamthandlung zu verstehen, und langatmig war Buch 1 mitunter auch. Das ging gar soweit dass dass ich manche Spiel-Session früher beendet hab weil ich wegen zahlreicher hölzerne wie gestreckte Dialoge immer kurz davor war vorm Rechner einzunicken...  Doch mit Buch 2 kam endlich mehr Bewegung, zumal mich ein Aspekt der Geschichte wider erwarten am meisten interessierte: Die komplizierte Liebesbeziehung zwischen Jack und Aliena. Ich gebe zu, diese ist meine Hauptmotivation weiter zu spielen.
4. Dem Soundtrack kann ich hingegen nichts ankreiden, der geht voll ins Ohr und klingt durchweg erstklassig. Vor allem bei "Tom Builders Family" geht mir jedes Mal das Herz auf. 
5. Was mein Spielgenuss ebenfalls wieder ein wenig erhöht hat war der Sprecherwechsel bei Jack. Nachdem einige Jahre seiner Jugend vergingen ist er nun ein Erwachsener Mann. Und wer spricht ihn? Christian Stark.  Ich höre den Kerl einfach wahnsinnig gern, und obwohl er mittlerweile die 50 gerissen hat steckt in seiner Stimme trotzdem noch dieses Jugendhafte. Vergleiche ich seine Arbeit hier mit dem fast 20 Jahre altem "Runaway" höre ich kaum einen Unterschied heraus.

Vom befürchteten Totalausfall scheint sich das Spiel wohl noch zu einer brauchbaren Graphic Novelle retten zu können, was okay ist... Aber was Adventures in Reinkultur tatsächlich ausmachen, das beherrscht Daedalic überhaupt nicht mehr, weswegen ich meine Hoffnung dass sie es vielleicht irgendwann doch nochmal packen endgültig begraben hab.

Eine positive Sache sehe ich jedoch an dem Spiel:
Es hat bei mir genug Interesse geweckt mir  bei nächster Gelegenheit den TV-Vierteiler anzusehen. Auf das Buch selbst verspüre ich weniger Lust. Hab in der Vergangenheit mal 1, 2 Follett-Bücher gelesen, sein Schreibstil ist nicht so meins. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Mai 2020)

Ein weißer Hase, Fliesen mit Schachbrettmuster, mechanische Uhren, lebende Spielkarten, eine böse Königin ... was fällt einem dazu als erstes ein? Richtig, Alice im Wunderland.

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich bei Youtube ein Video zu dem VR Adventure *Down the Rabbit Hole* gesehen und der einfache, aber schöne Grafikstil und die märchenhafte Atmosphäre haben mir gleich gefallen. Da das Spiel außerdem gerade im Sale war, (irgendwas um 12 Euro mit nem 25% Rabatt) hab ich auch gleich mal zugegriffen und an einem Abend durchgespielt. Mache ich üblicherweise nie, aber das Spiel ist wirklich kurz, was auch mein einziger echter Kritikpunkt ist. Nach ca. 2 Stunden Spielzeit war es schon vorbei, alle Secrets und Achievments eingeschlossen.

Aber zum Gameplay: Das Spiel ist, wie gesagt, ein Adventure im klassischen Stil, allerdings ohne Inventarpuzzles. Man spielt ein anfangs namenloses Mädchen, das sein Haustier verloren hat und unter einer Luke im Fußboden einen Hasenbau findet. Dort beginnt das Abenteuer. Man steuert das Mädchen mit den Motion Controllern, allerdings im klassischen Gamepadstil mit den Sticks in der 3rd Person Perspektive bzw. Seitenansicht, wie in einem Point & Click Adventure oder Platformer. Die eigene Perspektive ist fix, allerdings kann man mit den Motion Controllern an diversen Punkten, die man greifen kann, die Welt um sich herum bewegen. Wie der Name des Spiels schon verrät geht es hinab in ein Loch und das Konzept zieht sich auch durch das ganze Spiel. Man selbst befindet sich in der Mitte des Loches und in den Wänden des Loches befinden sich, ähnlich wie ein Puppenhaus, die verschiedenen Locations der Spielwelt. Je weiter man im Spiel kommt, desto weiter geht es runter. In einigen Szenen schaltet das Spiel von der "Puppenhausperspektive" in die Egosicht um, z. B. bei Dialogen mit NPCs (man trifft viele Charaktere aus den Alice im Wunderland Romanen) oder an einigen Orten, wo man z. B. den Code für eine Truhe eingeben muss.

Hauptsächlich interagiert man mit der Spielfigur mit der Spielwelt, an einigen Stellen kann man aber selbst mit seinen Händen bzw. Motion Controllern eingreifen, was auch zur Lösung einiger Rätsel nötig ist. Die Rätsel sind größtenteils recht einfach gehalten, lediglich einige Bonusrätsel (Truhen in denen sich Einladungen für eine Party befinden) sind ein wenig schwieriger.

Der größte (und eigentlich einzige) Kritikpunkt steht ja schon oben: Das Spiel ist mit 2 Stunden Spielzeit wirklich sehr kurz. Für 12 Euro finde ich es aber gerade noch okay. Da man sich selbst nicht bewegt ist das Spiel recht gut geeignet für VR Einsteiger. Motion Sickness sollte kein großes Problem sein sofern die Performance und die Einstellung des Headsets stimmen.


*edit*

Und da ich gerade irgendwie Spaß an solchen Spielen habe, hab ich mir gleich mal *Moss* hinterhergekauft. Da spielt man ein Model names Kate, das ... nee, Moment, das war was anderes. Nochmal von vorne: 
In Moss spielt man eine Maus, die ebenfalls in Platformer-/Adventuremanier die Spielwelt erkundet, während man selbst als Spieler per VR Motion Controller die Umgebung manipulieren kann. Wirklich reingeschaut habe ich noch nicht, aber der Grafikstil ist schon mal sehr niedlich und es soll wohl auch in eine ähnliche Richtung gehen wie Down the Rabbit Hole. Leider soll es wohl auch ähnlich kurz sein, aber was soll's. Im Moment spiele ich eigentlich ganz gerne kurze Spiele, die an maximal zwei bis drei Abenden durchgespielt sind. Dazwischen bin ich dann weiterhin muss Ni No Kuni 2 beschäftigt, das zwar an sich Spaß macht, aber schon sehr grindlastig ist.


*noch ein Edit*

Nachdem ich jetzt knapp 3 Stunden mit *Moss* verbracht habe, bin ich vermutlich irgendwo im letzten Drittel des Spiels angekommen. Das Ende ist jedenfalls in Sicht (wenn auch noch recht weit weg) und an sich ist Moss wirklich ein unglaublich schön gemachtes Spiel. Die Grafik, die Animationen der kleinen Maus, die liebevoll gestalteten Umgebungen und die Rätsel, die  teilweise doch recht knifflig, aber nie unfair sind machen echt Spaß. Wie auch schon in Down the Rabbit Hole hat man hier unglaublich schön gemachte Miniaturlandschaften vor sich mit denen man interagieren kann. Die Proportionen sind dabei durchaus realistisch. Die Maus Quill ist tatsächlich so klein wie eine echte Maus. Ab und zu sieht man z. B. Waldtiere im Hintergrund, z. B. Rehe, die von der Größe her realistisch gestaltet sind, aber nicht in die Spielumgebung eingreifen, sondern nur neugierig beobachten.

Aber (yep, hier muss leider ein Aber kommen) es gibt auch eine Sache, die mich unglaublich nervt in dem Spiel: Die Kämpfe sind verflucht schwer, zumindest wenn man so ungeschickt ist, wie ich. Da die Maus alleine nicht besonders stark ist, ist sie ständig auf meine buchstäblich helfenden Hände im Kampf angewiesen. Das sieht üblicherweise so aus, dass ich mit den Controller Sticks und Tasten die Maus steuere wie in einem klassischen Action Adventure mit Gamepad. Gleichzeitig muss ich aber auch noch idealerweise die VR Controller dafür nutzen Gegner zu packen, festzuhalten, umzudrehen usw., damit die Maus es im Kampf leichter hat. Denn ohne diese Eingriffe mit meinen eigenen Händen ist die Maus ziemlich schnell tot. Und wenn ich auf der einen Seite mit dem Stick die Maus z. B. nach links bewege und einen einen Gegner bekämpfe, gleichzeitig mit der gleichen Hand aber auf der rechten Seite einen weiteren Gegner festhalten muss, dann ist das schon ziemlich unintuitiv. Meiner Meinung nach wäre Moss ein deutlich besseres Spiel ohne diese Kampfmechaniken. Aber ich werde mich schon irgendwie durchkämpfen ... hoffe ich. Einige Leute haben im Steam Forum geschrieben, dass später noch ein Kampf kommt, der echt frustrierend schwer wird. Und ich hatte schon in der ersten Hälfte des Spiels einige, bei denen ich heftig geflucht habe.


----------



## McDrake (17. Mai 2020)

Nach einem längeren Abstecher nach Cairn (Grim Dawn), wieder mit *RDR2* weitergemacht.

Grad ein mächtige Veränderung in der Atmosphäre mitgemacht, anch einer "längeren Schiffsfahrt"


Spoiler



Der Ausflug auf die Insel war irgendwie ein echter Cut. Und beider Rückkehr ist alles sehr düster


Bin echt gespannt, wies weiter geht.
Tippe aber auf kein Happy End ... husthust


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Mai 2020)

Da ich am Wochende nicht die nötige Zeit plus Ruhe (also ohne Unterbrechungen oder Störungen) fand um "Die Säulen der Erde" abzuschließen - sollte aber morgen erfolgen - hab ich zwischendurch immer mal ein wenig "Pacman Championship Edition 2" gespielt (welches erst letzten Monat verschenkt wurde).

Bin ehrlich überrascht, aber dieses steinalte Spielprinzip macht - dank diverser Modi und Gameplay-Modernisierungen - tatsächlich auch heute noch Spaß. Kann aber auch am erhöhten Spieltempo und dem ebenso schweisstreibenden Soundtrack liegen. Levels unter oftmals extremen Zeitdruck zu meistern spornt irgendwie an. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (19. Mai 2020)

*Nachtrag zu RDR2*

Verblüffend, wie mich das Spiel wieder reinzieht.
War es in den ersten 2/3 des Spiels (nehme ich zumindest an), eher darum ging "Spass" zu haben, wirds jetzt wirklich ernst und düster.
Zumindest meinem Empfinden nach. Geld hat praktisch keine Bedeutung mehr. Die Mitstreiter... ein paar aber eben nicht mehr alle.
Die Gruppendynamik verändert sich rasant.

Ich spiele solche spiele im Normalfall so, dass ich jedes Kräutchen pflücke und jede Kommode ausräume.
Aber die ganze Veränderung in der Story führt mich dazu, nur noch die Missionen zu spielen. Alles andere ist wirklich Nebensache geworden.

Für mich eine ganz starke Leistung von Rockstar.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Mai 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Für mich eine ganz starke Leistung von Rockstar.



Ja, sehe ich auch so.
Der Titel ist wirklich Programm 



Spoiler



("Redemption" im religiösen/spirituellen Sinn verstanden bedeutet "Erlösung"). Und bitte auf keinen Fall die Nebenmissionen mit dem alten Häuptling auslassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Mai 2020)

"Die Säulen der Erde" - Done.

Fazit:
Weder als rätselstarkes Adventure noch als pulstreibender interaktiver Film wirklich zufriedenstellend. Als Spieler wäre ich ziemlich enttäuscht.
ABER:
Der Stoff weiss trotz leichter Startschwierigkeiten am Ende doch zu fesseln, und zuletzt rettet die Vertonung auf Sprecher - und Musikebene den Gesamteindruck des Spiels. Ich kann es keinem Genre-Fan uneingeschränkt ans Herz legen, aber mit Sicherheit behaupten dass es einen durchaus emotional erreichen kann. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (20. Mai 2020)

Soo bin bei AC 2 so ziemlich auf der Zielgeraden. Alle Federn, alle Glyphen, alle Kodexseiten sind da. Alle Waffen und alle Rüstungen habe ich, auch die Altair-Ausrüstung incl. Schwert. Die Villa ist komplett ausgebaut. Bin aus Venedig zurück in Florenz auf der Jagd nach dem verlorenen Edenapfel....


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2020)

Immer noch *Ni No Kuni 2*. Ich mag ja den Grafikstil und die Charaktere und die Hauptstory, aber gerade fällt mir wieder ein, warum ich JRPGs eigentlich nicht mag: Grind, grind, grind!

Bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt war das Spiel extrem einfach, aber jetzt kommt kurz vor Schluss nach ca. 30 Spielstunden noch eine Strategiemission (das Spiel hat einen extrem simplen Strategie/Taktikmodus in dem die Charaktere bzw. Armeen separat gelevelt werden müssen) für die mir schlicht der nötige Truppenlevel fehlt. Da dieser Modus nur zwei oder dreimal innerhalb der Hauptstory gespielt werden musste und mir persönlich auch überhaupt keinen Spaß macht, habe ich natürlich sämtliche lieblosen Nebenmissionen aus dem Bereich (eigentlich sind fast alle Nebenmissionen extrem lieblos gemacht, ein paar Ausnahmen gab es aber) ausgelassen. Jetzt hab ich Truppen auf Level 16 und brauche ca. Level 25, ansonsten schnupft einer der Bossgegner meine Truppen mit einem einzigen Angriff weg während ich minutenlang auf den einkloppe, ohne wirklich Schaden anzurichten, obwohl ich schon auf niedrigstem Schwierigkeitsgrad spiele.

Frustrierend ... wenn ich Strategiemissionen spielen will, dann spiele ich ein Strategiespiel, kein storylastiges RPG in dem ich mithilfe extrem liebloser und repetitiver Nebenaufgaben stundenlang meine Truppen in einem separaten Spielmodus leveln muss, damit ich ich einen Bossgegner der Hauptstory besiegen kann. Keine Ahnung, ob ich's jetzt noch zu ende spiele, da ich auch keine neuen Strategiemission in meinem Levelbereich finde und die alten nicht zig mal wiederholen will, nur damit ich die Hauptstory weiterspielen kann. 

Ich glaube ich mache mit dem Spiel erstmal ein paar Tage Pause. Ist mir gerade zu deprimierend und ich hab keine Lust Nebenaufgaben/Truppenlevel zu grinden. Wenn die sich spielerisch wenigstens nicht immer wiederholen würden interessante Stories bieten würden. Wird wohl erstmal wieder für ein paar Jahre mein letztes JRPG gewesen sein. Was eigentlich schade ist. Story und Charaktere gefallen mir wie gesagt sehr gut. Der Grafikstil (vor allem die Städte, von denen es nur leider zu wenige gibt) ist auch richtig schön gemacht, wie ein Studio Ghibli Film. Aber dieser Grind macht mich gerade fertig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Mai 2020)

Islanders. Ein kleines, minimalistisches, absolut stressfreies Aufbauspiel aus Deutschland.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arrgh (21. Mai 2020)

Hänge immer noch bei *Final Doom* fest. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich allerdings auch *Doom 2016* ausprobiert... und quasi in einem Rutsch durchgespielt. Allerdings nicht auf dem PC, sondern auf der PS4. Und ich frage mich: Wie kann man regelmäßig FPS mit einem Gamepad spielen? Freiwillig? War für mich jedenfalls das erste und letzte mal. 

Abgesehen davon habe ich auch mal kurz in *Blasphemous* reingespielt. Der Ersteindruck ist definitiv gut. Sehr schöne Pixellandschaften und auch die Spielatmosphäre ist top. Ob das zum Durchspielen reicht, muss sich noch zeigen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Mai 2020)

Wollte es schon längst getan haben, aber gerade jetzt wo es in einem kommenden Podcast - Special thematisiert wird und ich sonst kein jüngeres umfangreicheres Spiel starten wollte war der gestrige Abend der endgültige Anstoß für einen erneuten AC-Durchgang der sich auf alle Spiele mit dem Desmond Miles-Strang befasst.

*Assassin's Creed 1* ist zwar bereits stolze 12/13 Jahre alt, hat diese Zeit technisch betrachtet - die Rede ist natürlich von der PC-Versionen - aber besser überstanden als gedacht. Gut, an der Textur-Güte und Mimik sieht man am ehesten dass es ein Spiel vergangener Dekade ist, aber sonst... Die Bewegungsanimationen sind immer noch geschmeidiger und vielfaltiger als bei so manchem aktuellen Spiel, Schatten und Licht setzen die Szenerie immer gut in Szene, und allgemein kann man Jerusalem, Akon und Damaskus immer noch gut ansehen.

Hatte ganz vergessen wie storyintensiv und dialoglastig das Spiel zu Beginn ist. Die ersten 2 Stunden sind immer noch ein Musterbeispiel an Einführung einer neuen Marke. Spiel und Plot werden insbesondere wegen der Animus-Matrix-Zwischenschübe bestens erklärt und veranschaulicht, es fällt zudem auf dass Ubisoft schon hier auf hochklassige Lokalisierung setzte. Zwar sind die Sprachsamples vieler Passanten verglichen zum Rest etwas dumpf, daran stört man sich aber kaum wenn der unverwechselbare Score von Jesper Kyd die Ohren schmeichelt.

Eine Sache ließ mich gestern allerdings kräftig schmunzeln:
Mini-Map als auch die normale Karte sind verglichen mit den Folgetiteln nicht ansatzweise so Icon-zugepflastert, ja beinahe leer sogar. 

Jedenfalls spielt es sich auch heute noch sehr gut und übt dank seines Settings, der spannenden, parallelen verlaufenden Gegenwart/Vergangenheit-Story und im Besonderen wegen Altair - mMn weiterhin einer der interessanten AC-Helden überhaupt - selbst heute noch eine besondere Faszination aus. Und es lässt mich abermals erkennen was ich an dem alten AC vor Origins und Odyssee so liebe und was mir die jungsten Sprösslinge nicht geben können. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2020)

Was bei AC allerdings eine Katastrophe ist aus dem Spiel heraus zu kommen. Aus dem Animus heraus, dann auf Menü. Dann wieder einloggen in den aktuellen "Account" und erst dann kann man auf beenden gehen.  

Bin übrigens seit vorgestern (gestern konnte ich gar nicht zocken, hatte viel zu tun trotz Vatertag) in AC Brotherhood unterwegs.


----------



## Zybba (22. Mai 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was bei AC allerdings eine Katastrophe ist aus dem Spiel heraus zu kommen. Aus dem Animus heraus, dann auf Menü. Dann wieder einloggen in den aktuellen "Account" und erst dann kann man auf beenden gehen.


Ich hasse solche komischen Umwege.
Vielleicht gibts ja irgendeinen logisch Grund dafür. Ich gehe aber lieber davon aus, dass die Veröffentlicher einen schikanieren wollen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Mai 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was bei AC allerdings eine Katastrophe ist aus dem Spiel heraus zu kommen. Aus dem Animus heraus, dann auf Menü. Dann wieder einloggen in den aktuellen "Account" und erst dann kann man auf beenden gehen.


Aber, aber, das muss so sein. Sonst wird Desmonds Hirn doch gegrillt wenn er zu hart aus der Simulation gekickt wird. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2020)

Du meinst die damalige Vorstellung von Immersion ?   Oder ist das gar eine Matrix in der Matrix ?


----------



## golani79 (22. Mai 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Immer noch *Ni No Kuni 2*. Ich mag ja den Grafikstil und die Charaktere und die Hauptstory, aber gerade fällt mir wieder ein, warum ich JRPGs eigentlich nicht mag: Grind, grind, grind!
> 
> Bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt war das Spiel extrem einfach, aber jetzt kommt kurz vor Schluss nach ca. 30 Spielstunden noch eine Strategiemission (das Spiel hat einen extrem simplen Strategie/Taktikmodus in dem die Charaktere bzw. Armeen separat gelevelt werden müssen) für die mir schlicht der nötige Truppenlevel fehlt. Da dieser Modus nur zwei oder dreimal innerhalb der Hauptstory gespielt werden musste und mir persönlich auch überhaupt keinen Spaß macht, habe ich natürlich sämtliche lieblosen Nebenmissionen aus dem Bereich (eigentlich sind fast alle Nebenmissionen extrem lieblos gemacht, ein paar Ausnahmen gab es aber) ausgelassen. Jetzt hab ich Truppen auf Level 16 und brauche ca. Level 25, ansonsten schnupft einer der Bossgegner meine Truppen mit einem einzigen Angriff weg während ich minutenlang auf den einkloppe, ohne wirklich Schaden anzurichten, obwohl ich schon auf niedrigstem Schwierigkeitsgrad spiele.
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich fand, dass sich Ni No Kuni 2 ein wenig gezogen hat - mag aber eigentlich JRPGs.
Bei den Strategiedingern levelst du ziemlich schnell - such dir einfach ein paar Nebenaufgaben, die 1-2 Stufen über dir sind, dann bekommst du fix Erfahrungspunkte und sollte auch nicht so ewig dauern.

Hatte generell mehr Probleme bei den normalen Kämpfen bzw. bei bestimmten Kämpfen - deswegen hat es mich irgendwie gewundert, dass überall geschrieben wird, es sei so einfach.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Mai 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand, dass sich Ni No Kuni 2 ein wenig gezogen hat - mag aber eigentlich JRPGs.
> Bei den Strategiedingern levelst du ziemlich schnell - such dir einfach ein paar Nebenaufgaben, die 1-2 Stufen über dir sind, dann bekommst du fix Erfahrungspunkte und sollte auch nicht so ewig dauern.
> 
> Hatte generell mehr Probleme bei den normalen Kämpfen bzw. bei bestimmten Kämpfen - deswegen hat es mich irgendwie gewundert, dass überall geschrieben wird, es sei so einfach.



Hab's heute Nachmittag nochmal versucht und inzwischen bin ich auch tatsächlich jetzt durch's Spiel durch. Allerdings hab ich zum Schluss nochmal richtig heftig geflucht, weil ich als ca. Level 55er Charakter gegen nen Level (ich glaube) 72 Endboss kämpfen durfte. Aber gut, es hat lange gedauert, aber ich hab's geschafft. Alles in allem ein schönes Spiel, das aber sehr unter dem Grind und lieblosen Nebenaufträgen (teilweise zufallsgeneriert) leidet, wenn auch nicht so extrem wie Final Fantasy 15 (da musste man immerhin nicht so viel grinden, sondern die lieblosen Nebenaufgaben waren optionaler). In der ersten Hälfte des Spiels hab ich tatsächlich einige der Nebenaufgaben noch erledigt. Will gar nicht daran denken, wie frustrierend der Schluss für Leute sein muss, die das nicht getan haben.

Ni No Kuni 1 hatte meiner Meinung nach aber deutlich mehr Charme und auch die Charaktere haben mir da besser gefallen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Mai 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ni No Kuni 1 hatte meiner Meinung nach aber deutlich mehr Charme und auch die Charaktere haben mir da besser gefallen.



Tröpfchen Forever!


----------



## golani79 (23. Mai 2020)

Den ersten Teil muss ich erst noch nachholen - hatte damals keine PS3.
Mittlerweile hab ich zwar eine, um ein paar Titel nachzuholen und es gäbe auch die Neuauflage für CurrentGen, aber bisher bin ich noch nicht dazugekommen, es durchzuspielen


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Mai 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Den ersten Teil muss ich erst noch nachholen - hatte damals keine PS3.
> Mittlerweile hab ich zwar eine, um ein paar Titel nachzuholen und es gäbe auch die Neuauflage für CurrentGen, aber bisher bin ich noch nicht dazugekommen, es durchzuspielen



Teil 1 gibt's inzwischen auch als Remaster auf Steam. Wie groß die Veränderungen sind weiß ich allerdings nicht. Bin am grübeln, ob ich's mir da auch nochmal kaufen soll, aber aktuell hab ich eher Bock was anderes zu spielen. Ni No Kuni 2 hab ich für meine Verhältnisse echt schnell durchgezockt und in Sachen JRPGs bin ich für die nächsten Monate wohl erstmal "satt".


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Mai 2020)

Lange war der Kauf geplant, hab immer auf nen Sale gewartet, der aber nie kam: Darum hab ich mir gestern *Everybody's Gone to the Rapture* zum "Vollpreis" gekauft. Wobei 20 Euro jetzt auch nicht so dramatisch sind. Für ein Weilchen reingezockt habe ich schon mal, und der Anfang mit Berichten über eine Quarantäne und eine "Grippe" ist das Thema irgendwie erstaunlich aktuell. Eigentlich hatte ich damit gerechnet, dass ich das Spiel in 2 bis 3 Stunden durchgespielt habe, aber nachdem ich jetzt schon ca. 1 1/2 Stunden reingeschnuppert habe, habe ich doch dein Eindruck, dass das Spiel umfangreicher ist, als ich dachte.

Ich weiß noch, dass das Spiel damals enorm wegen seiner Grafik gefeiert wurde. Zu dem Punkt muss ich allerdings sagen: Ich bin gar nicht sooo beeindruckt. Die Welt ist schön gemacht, die Farben und Kontraste stimmen, die Architektur ist toll und die Beleuchtung der Cry Engine sowieso. Aber ich fühle bei dem Spiel irgendwie einen enorm starken "Uncanny Valley Effekt". Das ist das, was auftritt, wenn ein Spiel oder ein Film versucht so realistisch wie irgendwie möglich auszusehen, wo dafür aber dann Details, die nicht ganz stimmen, besonders stark auffallen. Das war zum Beispiel damals bei dem Film _Final Fantasy The Spirits Within_ der Fall. Die 3d-Modelle und Texturen der Charaktere waren nahezu lebensecht, aber die Bewegungen, Gesichtsanimationen und die Art, wie sich z. B. die Haut bewegt hat, haben irgendwie nicht gepasst und weg war die Illusion.

Bei Everybody's Gone to the Rapture hab ich diesen Effekt besonders bei den Texturen und dem (wie in leider so vielen halbwegs aktuellen Spielen) wirklich miesen Anti Aliasing. Ich hab schon versucht mit Supersampling was rauszuholen, aber gerade weiter entfernte Vegetation flimmert trotzdem oft sehr unschön vor sich und einige Texturen wirken unrealistisch flach, z. B. Sand, Gras, Kies auf dem Boden oder das Mauerwerk einiger Gebäude. Unter'm Strich ist das Spiel natürlich grafisch trotzdem schön gemacht und ich kann auch jeden verstehen, der die Optik des Spiels feiert. Aber wenn ein Spiel versucht so fotorealistisch wie möglich auszusehen, dann sollten eben auch die Texturen unebener Oberflächen korrekt auf jeden Lichteinfall reagieren und das ist hier nicht der Fall. Und an der Anti Aliasing Situation muss wirklich mal was getan werden, nicht nur in Everybody's Gone to the Rapture. Auch die Unreal Engine hat damit in einigen Spielen arge Probleme, vor allem wenn der Deferred Renderer genutzt wird. Das stört mich schon seit Jahren bei grafisch aufwendigen Spielen. Entweder man sieht Kantenflimmern (vor allem bei Vegetation, Zäunen usw.) oder alles wird in unscharfem Temporal Anti Aliasing ertränkt, so dass 1080p plötzlich weniger Details zu haben scheint, als eine 720p Auflösung mit klassischem MSAA.

So, genug Gemecker auf hohem Niveau  Die Spielwelt ist, vom Anti Aliasing und einigen Texturen abgesehen, wirklich schön gemacht, aber der wahre Star des Spiels ist nicht die Grafik. Das ist für mich der Soundtrack, der wirklich großartig ist. Generell wirkt die Atmosphäre, trotz der sommerlichen grünen Landschaften rund im das kleine englische Dort, extrem bedrückend und traurig. Bin gespannt, in welche Richtung sich die Story entwickelt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. Mai 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Lange war der Kauf geplant, hab immer auf nen Sale gewartet, der aber nie kam: Darum hab ich mir gestern *Everybody's Gone to the Rapture* zum "Vollpreis" gekauft. Wobei 20 Euro jetzt auch nicht so dramatisch sind. Für ein Weilchen reingezockt habe ich schon mal, und der Anfang mit Berichten über eine Quarantäne und eine "Grippe" ist das Thema irgendwie erstaunlich aktuell. Eigentlich hatte ich damit gerechnet, dass ich das Spiel in 2 bis 3 Stunden durchgespielt habe, aber nachdem ich jetzt schon ca. 1 1/2 Stunden reingeschnuppert habe, habe ich doch dein Eindruck, dass das Spiel umfangreicher ist, als ich dachte.



Bei mir lief das Spiel leider nur mit 15-20 Frames trotz GTX 1080 und minimalen Settings. Hatte damals alles probiert, Refund versucht (abgelehnt, da zulange im Besitz) und gepatcht wurde es auch nicht. Da ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem war, habe ich es dann deinstalliert und vergessen. Werde es auch nicht mehr nachholen, da die Faszination für diese Art Spiel schon lange weg ist. Schade. Aber das, was ich abzüglich der miesen Performance, gesehen habe, fand ich auch nicht so spannend. Dear Esther war mehr mein Ding.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2020)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Bei mir lief das Spiel leider nur mit 15-20 Frames trotz GTX 1080 und minimalen Settings. Hatte damals alles probiert, Refund versucht (abgelehnt, da zulange im Besitz) und gepatcht wurde es auch nicht. Da ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem war, habe ich es dann deinstalliert und vergessen. Werde es auch nicht mehr nachholen, da die Faszination für diese Art Spiel schon lange weg ist. Schade. Aber das, was ich abzüglich der miesen Performance, gesehen habe, fand ich auch nicht so spannend. Dear Esther war mehr mein Ding.



Die Performance bei mir mit ner RTX 2080 ist gut (stabile 60 fps mit maximalen Details). Evtl. wurde da ja irgendwas gepatcht?

Dear Esther war auch toll, vor allem landschaftlich. Aber aktuell reißt mich Everybody's Gone to the Rapture auch ziemlich mit. Einerseits wegen des Weltdesigns, andererseits aber auch wegen der Story. Generell spiele ich ab und zu gerne zum Kontrast sowas Ruhiges. Nachdem ich mich zuletzt durch Ni No Kuni 2 gegrindet habe ist das hier gerade genau der spielerische Kontrast, den ich brauche. 

*edit* Wenn auch storytechnisch wirklich deprimierend und traurig. Generell fühlt sich die Art, wie die Charakter mit der Situation umgehen sehr glaubwürdig an. Auch das Voice Acting ist sehr gut. Aber vielleicht gibt's ja ein unerwartetes Happy End? Mehr Gedanken schreibe ich dazu mal nicht, da ich nichts versehentlich spoilern will.

Als nächstes Spiel brauche ich definitiv was Fröhliches.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Mai 2020)

Für Elder Scrolls Online erscheint heute auf dem PC Greymoor, das ja im westlichen Skyrim spielt und unter anderem die Stadt Einsamkeit und die Schwarzweiten umfasst. 
Das Intro ist dem von Skyrim nachempfunden und ich liebe es jetzt schon. 
Es gab natürlich Startprobleme und wenn ich gleich in das neue Gebiet reise, wird es komplett überrannt sein, aber einen ersten Eindruck werde ich mir jetzt schon machen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (27. Mai 2020)

Habe vor kurzem sowohl die ersten beiden Metroid-Prime-Teile, als auch Metroid: Other M und Fusion durchgezockt.
Während ich bei Prime das fehlende Teleports bemängle (ist meckern auf hohem niveau, aber dadurch, dass die games etwas behäbiger als die anderen Metroids sind, ist das exzessive backtracking auffälliger)
ist es bei Other M v. A. die Steuerung und die Scan-Missionen, die mir sauer aufstoßen. Die Geschichte hat zwar ein paar Logiklücken, ist aber bei Weitem nicht so mies, wie's manche darstellen (das Ende um MB ist ein bisschen much und ein Storytwist ist in der Tat recht ärgerlich...).
Fusion ist bei mir über jeden Zweifel erhaben, für mich schlicht das beste Spiel aller Zeiten. Schön düster, Steuerung perfektioniert, Tolle Story und grandiose Boss-Fights.

Zudem hab ixh mir What the Golf gegönnt. Ein sehr witziges Spiel, das mich schon in der ersten halben Stunde sehr oft zum lachen gebracht hat.


----------



## McDrake (27. Mai 2020)

Grad mal ein Spiel von der Wunschliste gekauft:
*SPAZ*
Unterhaltsames "Grinding" für zwischendurch. Und die 5.- definitiv wert 
Ich mags, meine kleine Flotte nach und nach aufzubauen, ohne Stress.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Mai 2020)

Ich tolle weiterhin mit meiner Nekromantin durch das westliche Himmelsrand und genieße es gerade, wieder komplett in die Lore einzutauchen. Dafür ist TESO weiterhin ziemlich gut geeignet. 
Momentan freue ich mich, dass man auch in diesem Gebiet altbekannte Charaktere wieder trifft, mit denen man anderswo bereits zu tun hatte. 

Beispielsweise Narsis Dren, der furchtbar selbstverliebte Geschichtenschreiber und Forscher, den ich bereits in Wrothgar und Vvardenfell traf. In Wrothgar schloss ich ihn in einem Sarkophag ein, in Vvardenfell schubste ich ihn in einen Brunnen, weil er echt unerträglich ist. 
Nun traf ich ihn in Form einer sprechenden Flasche in Einsamkeit wieder und nachdem ich ihn befreite, erkannte er in mir abermals diese vorlaute Assistentin, die ihn damals in einen Sarkophag sperrte. 
Ich mag diese Kontinuität. 

Während ich durch die Gegend ritt, habe ich auch bereits Rigurt den Ungestümen getroffen, den ich ebenfalls kenne. Er ist ein Nord auf Expedition im Rahmen eines Kulturaustauschs mit anderen Völkern und seine Quests sind gewöhnlich sehr unterhaltsam. Mal schauen, was er nun wieder hat.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Mai 2020)

So, *Everybody's gone to the Rapture* ist durch. Es ist schwer viel dazu zu schreiben ohne zu spoilern. Grafik ist (abgesehen von ein paar Problemen mit Texturen und Kantenglättung) wirklich schön, der Soundtrack auch. Die Spielwelt ist unglaublich liebevoll und detailliert gestaltet, auch wenn die Größenverhältnisse von ein paar Dingen merkwürdig wirken (z. B. sehen Fußbälle in dem Spiel generell riesig aus). Aber wie ich schon im Screenshot-Thread schrieb: Das alles ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau: Unter'm Strich ist das Spiel wirklich schön gemacht WENN man auf diese Art Spiel steht.

Es ist kein Adventure, es gibt keine Herausforderungen oder echte Gameplayelemente. Es ist eher eine interaktiv abrufbare Geschichte, eine virtuelle Erfahrung. Man läuft durch die Spielwelt und sammelt Storyschnippsel aus denen man sich dann die Ereignisse, die zum aktuellen Zustand der Welt geführt haben, nach und nach zusammenpuzzelt. Irgendwo hab ich mal das Wort "archäologisches Storytelling" aufgeschnappt ... ich glaube, das beschreibt das Prinzip ziemlich gut. 

Zur Story selbst kann ich allerdings nicht viel schreiben ohne zu spoilern. Und das mache ich jetzt einfach mal in mehreren Stufen:



Spoiler



Aus einem kleinen englischen Dorf in den 80ern sind sämtliche Menschen verschwunden. In einem nahen Observatorium hat sich offenbar ein außerirdisches Phänomen manifestiert, dass sich durch Kabel und Leitungen aller Art fortbewegen und ausbreiten kann und die Menschen offenbar krank gemacht hat. Den Menschen wurde erzählt es wäre eine Grippe, aber das war es natürlich nicht. Die Menschen, die von diesem Phänomen infiziert wurden, bekamen erst Nasenbluten und Kopfschmerzen, dann haben sie sich nach und nach irgendwann einfach in Licht aufgelöst während eine Wissenschaftlerin versucht hat dem Phänomen auf den Grund zu gehen, es zu verstehen.. Die übrigen Bewohner namen einfach an die Leute wären aufgrund der "Grippe"-Quarantäne einfach abgehauen, aber je mehr Menschen verschwunden sind, desto misstrauischer wurden sie.



Spoiler



Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich alles 100%ig verstanden habe (die Story ist sehr fragmentiert erzählt und auf unterschiedliche Charaktere und Gebiete verteilt), aber es scheint so, als wäre über ein Radioteleskop eine außerirdische Licht-/Energiewesenheit, die sich unglaublich einsam fühlt, in das Leitungssystem des Dorfes und der unmittelbaren Umgebung eingedrungen und hätte versucht auf eine Art mit den Menschen zu kommunizieren, die eben das Verschwinden/die Umwandlung in pures Licht ausgelöst hat, ohne dass dieses Wesen überhaupt wusste, was es da tat. Vermutlich hat dieses Wesen die Form von Leben auf der Erde genauso wenig verstanden, wie die Menschen das außerirdische Wesen verstanden haben.

Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt die meiste Zeit über gehofft, dass die Menschen nicht wirklich tot sind, sondern lediglich durch irgendwelche Zeitportale/in Zeittaschen oder sowas gezogen wurden, da zwischendurch auch mal erwähnt wurde, dass die Uhren bei einer bestimmten Uhrzeit und einem bestimmten Datum stehen geblieben sind. Aber das Ende deutet darauf hin, dass die Menschen wohl wirklich tot sind bzw. in ihrer körperlichen Form nicht mehr existieren. Alles in allem eine sehr deprimierende Geschichte mit teilweise sehr tragischen Szenen. Ob das Ganze "nur" das Dorf betrifft oder die gesamte Menschheit ist auch nicht ganz klar.






Ich fand's echt gut gemacht als Kontrast zu spielerisch "anstrengenderen" Spielen. Aber ich mochte auch schon Sachen wie Dear Esther, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter usw. Wer etwas mit viel Gameplay, Action, Puzzles oder Herausforderungen irgend einer Art sucht, der findet das in Everybody's gone to the Rapture allerdings nicht. Man sollte schon Spaß am langsamen Erkunden einer detaillierten Spielwelt haben (die größer war, als gedacht hatte). Und neben der schönen Grafik und der tollen Musik sollte ich evtl. auch noch das sehr gelungene Voice Acting erwähnen (auch in der deutschen Version).

Und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl ich brauche jetzt noch mehr solches Zeug. Ich schwanke zwischen einer neuen Runde The Vanishing of Ethan Carter und The Room VR: A Dark Matter.


----------



## golani79 (29. Mai 2020)

*Yakuza Kiwami 2*


Gestern die Hauptstory beendet und jetzt gerade noch die Majima Saga.

Alles in allem wieder ein tolles Spielerlebnis - auch, wenn ich nicht alles von den Sidequests bzw Aktivitäten gemacht habe.

Gibt einfach so viel davon und ab einem bestimmten Punkt, bin ich dann meist auf die Story fixiert.

Gab zwar ein paar Kleinigkeiten in der Story bzw in deren Umsetzung, die mich gestört haben, aber nix gröberes.


Die Majima Saga fand ich zwar vom Ansatz her super, aber die war leider ziemlich lieblos zusammen geschustert .. da wäre mehr möglich gewesen.


So, jetzt mit 3 weiter oder zwischendurch was anderes .. hm ...*



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2020)

Mit *Assassin''s Creed 1* so gut wie durch. Das letzte Attentat steht noch bevor ehe es de Sable und Mualim an den Kragen geht. 

Anders als vor 12 Jahren habe ich den Drang wirklich jeden Turm außerhalb der drei Städte zu erklingen diesmal abgestellt, bringt im Erstling bekanntlich keine Belohnung für Fleissarbeiten wie diese. Gleiches gilt für die überall verteilten Flaggen. 

Ja, der Erstling besitzt nicht gerade die größte Abwechslung und im Nachhinein betrachtet hat er auch ein Paar andere Macken wie die zwar gute, aber da noch längst nicht so ausgereifte Kollisionsabfrage und stark wiederholenden NPC-Sprachsamples. Je öfter ich den Typen höre der nem Dieb die Hände abhacken will wünschte ich dass er endlich Taten folgen lassen würde. 

Trotzdem, atmosphärisch ist Altairs Abenteuer selbst heute noch einer der besten Titel der Reihe. Da kommen nur ganz wenige Sequels auf ähnliches Niveau.

Ach ja, für nen Moment war ich leicht geschockt als ich heimlich die Mails von Lucy Stillman las und sie den Tod ihrer Kollegin Leila beklagte... Ich dachte sofort an die neue Jetzt-Zeit-Figur aus Origins, doch das passt zeitlich gar nicht. Außerdem schreibt sie sich Layla und hat nen anderen Familiennamen. Also nur ein kleiner Zufall, aber für nen kurzem Moment hatte ich tatsächlich geglaubt dass Ubisoft das Franchise doch schon sehr weit im Voraus durchgeplant haben könnte und früh erwähnte Personen jetzt erstmals als neue tragende Figuren einführt. ^^

Derweil hab ich auch mal die *Detroit: Become Human*-Demo auf Steam getestet. WOW! Das ist ja ne Wahnsinnsoptik. Flutscht auf Maximum-Settings wunderbar. Und die Lokalisation ist ebenfalls von ausnahmslos hoher Qualität. Wie sich Quantic Dream seit *Fahrenheit* in Punkto technischer Expertise und Hollywood-reifer Inszenierung gemausert hat ist einfach beachtlich.

Puh... Juni wird teuer. C&C Remastered und kaum ne Woche später das QD-Triple... Einen so guten Spiele-Monat wie der kommende erlebe ich seit meinem Gamer-Dasein recht selten. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Mai 2020)

Detroit werde werde ich mir wohl für Steam noch einmal gönnen, zumal ich es noch mal spielen wollte...keine Ahnung, der wievielte Durchgang das dann ist. Es ist tatsächlich mittlerweile mein Lieblingsspiel von Quantic, obwohl ich bei der Ankündigung  vom Thema nicht so begeistert war. 
Hank und Connor sind aber auch einfach sehr possierlich zusammen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Mai 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Puh... Juni wird teuer. C&C Remastered und kaum ne Woche später das QD-Triple... Einen so guten Spiele-Monat wie der kommende erlebe ich seit meinem Gamer-Dasein recht selten.



Last of Us 2 kommt übrigens auch nächsten Monat, wen das Spiel interessiert. Mich jetzt nicht so. Noch nicht.


----------



## golani79 (30. Mai 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Last of Us 2 kommt übrigens auch nächsten Monat, wen das Spiel interessiert. Mich jetzt nicht so. Noch nicht.


Ist schon vorbestellt 

Habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen, mit Yakuza 3 zu warten und spiele stattdessen bei *Dragon Quest XI* weiter.

Hab das zwar ne Weile schon nicht mehr gespielt, aber muss sagen, ich bin jetzt nach ~45min wieder recht gut drinnen.

Toll ist auch, dass man immer ne Zusammenfassung bekommt, was alles so passiert ist bis zu dem Zeitpunkt des Speicherstandes 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Mai 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Last of Us 2 kommt übrigens auch nächsten Monat, wen das Spiel interessiert. Mich jetzt nicht so. Noch nicht.


Mich nicht. Kein PS4-Besitzer.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Juni 2020)

Ich hab mir jetzt doch mal *The Room VR: A Dark Matter* gekauft, da es vom Setting her interessant aussieht und mit 5 - 6 Stunden Spielzeit auch ungefähr die Menge an Content bietet, die ich mir gerade wünsche (ähnlich wie auch Everybody's gone to the Rapture). Mit 30 Euro war das Spiel dann allerdings doch nicht ganz billig für die vergleichsweise kurze Spielzeit. Aber was soll's ... wenn die Qualität stimmt. 

Leider bin ich mir in dem Punkt jetzt auch nicht ganz sicher. Die Puzzles sind gut designt und es macht Spaß mit den mechanischen Apparaten herumzuexperimentieren, die Spielumgebungen sind auch schön und sehr atmosphärisch. Allerdings wirkt die ganze Story schon extrem konstruiert, als hätte man einfach ein wenig Story um ein Spiel herum geschrieben, das ursprünglich eigentlich gar keine Story haben sollte. Hier steht definitiv das Gameplay/die Puzzles im Spielmittelpunkt. Von einem Adventure a la Myst & Co. hätte ich mir mehr Story/Lore gewünscht. 

Auch sind die Spielumgebungen zwar schön, aber relativ klein und nicht frei begehbar. Jede Umgebung hat eine Reihe von Punkten, an die man sich bewegen kann, wo man mit der Spielwelt interagieren kann (wobei auch hier nicht immer auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich ist, welche Objekte interaktiv sind und welche nicht). Das macht zwar einerseits Sinn um dem Spieler klar mitzuteilen, wo es etwas zu tun gibt, andererseits stört es aber auch die Immersion ein wenig.

Alles in allem im Kern ein gut gemachtes Puzzlespiel, aber (bisher) kein gutes Adventure. Und mit 30 Euro und 5 bis 6 Stunden geschätzter Spielzeit halt auch nicht ganz billig. An Myst, Riven, Obduction & Co. reicht es nicht einmal ansatzweise heran.




golani79 schrieb:


> Habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen, mit Yakuza 3 zu warten und spiele stattdessen bei *Dragon Quest XI* weiter.



Das steht bei mir auch noch auf der To-Do-Liste. Allerdings fürchte ich mich ein wenig vor Spielumfang und Grinding. Mit Ni No Kuni 2 hab ich ja auch erst vor kurzem ein JRPG gespielt, da lasse ich mir für Dragon Quest noch ein wenig Zeit, bis ich damit anfange. Evtl. zur Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2020)

Kapitel 1 der Assassinen-Reihe mit dem gestrigen Abend geschafft. Bleibt auch nach so vielen Jahren ein toller Start, auch wenn das Gameplay hier noch seine bekannten Beschränkungen hat.

Direkt danach nochmal für halbe Stunde in AC2 eingetaucht (welches ich aber vorerst noch liegen lasse, wegen C&C Remastered das diesen Freitag erscheint ). Nahtloser Übergang... Aber der Entwicklungschritt bei den Gesichtern war schon damals krass. Die Mimik und das Spiel mit den Augen machen schon viel aus... Allerdings war mir nicht mehr so bewusst wie stark schon da die Figuren - Modelle voneinander abwichen. Lucy Stillman mit ihrem Frisur-Wechsel sowieso, hatte aber schon da kaum noch Ähnlichkeit mit Kristen Bell.

Bei Desmond ist es ähnlich. Überhaupt wie der sich von Spiel zu Spiel immer gewandelt hat... Aber lustigerweise ist ausgerechnet sein AC3-Konterfei dem des Erstling noch am nächsten. 
Mir gefiel das erste Modell am besten, der strenge Blick stand ihm einfach gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (3. Juni 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das steht bei mir auch noch auf der To-Do-Liste. Allerdings fürchte ich mich ein wenig vor Spielumfang und Grinding. Mit Ni No Kuni 2 hab ich ja auch erst vor kurzem ein JRPG gespielt, da lasse ich mir für Dragon Quest noch ein wenig Zeit, bis ich damit anfange. Evtl. zur Weihnachtszeit.



Ja, da dürfte man schon ne Zeit lang beschäftigt sein auch mit DQ XI
Bin jetzt wohl im 2. Akt von 3 und habe ~36h auf dem Zähler - wirklich gegrindet habe ich bisher aber nicht viel (insgesamt vlt. 1-2 Stunden).


----------



## Zybba (3. Juni 2020)

Escape from Tarkov.
Die Balanceänderungen des letzten Patches finde ich sehr gelungen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (4. Juni 2020)

Da ich demnächst ausmisten muss, lachen mich hier noch ca. 20 PS 1 Titel an  
Ich denke mal, dass ich mich auf eine handvoll beschränken muss, die ich am WE anzocken werde. Duke Nukem ( Time to Kill) und Final Fantasy VII, stehen ganz oben auf meiner Liste. Wenn noch etwas Zeit übrig bleibt, dann könnte mich noch Jackie Chan Stuntmaster locken.
Hach ich freu mich schon


----------



## McDrake (7. Juni 2020)

* Battlevoid: Harbinger *

Und zwar auf Handy. Da hats grad mal 1.- gekostet und ists sowas von wert. Aufm PC kostet es anscheinend 10.-.
Keine Ahnung warum der Unterschied... 
Das Spiel motiviert immer wieder von neuem. Wenn man auf diese Art steht wie FTL, dann darf man sich das gerne geben


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Juni 2020)

Dieses Wochenende hab ich mich mit zwei Demos beschäftigt die in der letzten Zeit erschienen sind (*edit* Kleine Korrektur: Backbone Prologue ist scheinbar schon vor über einem Jahr erschienen *end of edit*). Beides auf den ersten Blick sehr schöne Spiele, die ich mir wohl auch beide kaufen werde, da mir die Demos sehr gut gefallen haben. Und generell stehe ich ohnehin im Moment auf diesen Indie-Kram.


Nr. 1: *Summer in Mara Prologue*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OnPhmKVxmO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Summer in Mara wird eine Art Mischung aus Eastshade und Stardew Valley. Einerseits hat man ein großes Inselreich zu erkunden, sowohl zu Fuß als auch per Boot, freundet sich mit den Bewohnern an, löst Quests, entdeckt Geheimnisse usw., andererseits hat man aber wohl auch eine eigene Insel mit einer kleinen Farm, die man nach und nach ausbauen kann. Der Prologue spielt ausschließlich auf der Farm-Insel und man lernt sowohl die Spielwelt ein wenig kennen, als auch die Grundlagen des Gameplays, besonders was die Pflanzen und Herstellen von Dingen angeht. Nach ca. 30 Minuten war der Prologue leider schon vorbei, hat mir aber sehr gut gefallen. Das Spiel selbst ist in 3d, die Zwischensequenzen werden dem Trailer nach zu urteilen aber wohl teilweise gezeichnet sein. Das Spiel erscheint auch schon in den nächsten Wochen, da werde ich definitiv mal zugreifen.


Nr. 2: *Backbone: Prologue*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zypTO-jydwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Backbone wird ein klassisches Adventure im Pixelart Stil, allerdings mit modernen Grafikeffekten verschönert. Die Welt ist ein typisches Film Noir Detective-Setting, allerdings nicht mit Menschen sondern mit tierischen Protagonisten. Komplett durch hab ich die Demo noch nicht, was ich bisher gesehen hab gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut. Reichlich Klischees sind natürlich vorhanden, aber die  gehören ja irgendwie zu so einem Setting auch dazu und helfen gleichzeitig dabei den Spieler zu überraschen, wenn zum entscheidenden Moment mit dem Klischee gebrochen wird. Das komplette Spiel erscheint leider erst in einem Jahr, wobei ich darüber eigentlich ganz froh bin. Der Pile of Shame ist groß.


*edit* Hab mal die Screenshots gegen Trailer getauscht. Ich glaube da kommen die beiden Spiele besser rüber.


----------



## arrgh (7. Juni 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nr. 2: *Backbone: Prologue*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oha... das sieht ja sehr ansprechend aus... Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## arrgh (7. Juni 2020)

Hänge immer noch beim *Plutonia Experiment* fest... Auf Ultra Violence ist das echt teilweise nicht mehr spaßig...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RXKrxfpKk9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



In der Zwischenzeit haben mich aber auch  ein paar Freunde zu Multiplayerschlachten in *AOE II: Definitive Edition* überreden gekonnt. Ziemlich unterhaltsam, vor allem wenn man erst im Verlauf des Spiels die diplomatischen Beziehungen festlegt und sich dann und wann mal auch gegenseitig in den Rücken fällt


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Juni 2020)

Ich habe nun eine zeitlang sehr ausführlich Greymoor in Elder Scrolls Online gespielt und musste mich nun ein wenig bremsen, damit ich nicht zu schnell mit den Hauptmissionen durch bin. Das neue System mit den Antiquitäten macht mir tatsächlich viel Spaß und Einsamkeit macht auch im MMO-Gewand was her. 

Ansonsten spiele ich derzeit überraschend ausgiebig Final Fantasy XV, das ich aufgrund meiner Freude am FF7 Remake geschenkt bekommen habe. Ich war da erst etwas skeptisch, denn bis zum Remake hatte ich mit der Reihe nix am Hut und da war ich schon erstaunt, wie schnell mich das Spiel beeindruckt hat. Daher hatte ich die Befürchtung, dass ein anderes FF nicht mein Geschmack wäre, da sie ja alle neue Geschichten um neue Figuren erzählen und ich an FF7R schätzte, dass es so "erwachsen" wirkte (meistens ;-D ). 
Nun bin ich bei 37 Stunden im 15. Ableger und das will ja schon was heißen. Anfangs war ich etwas oberflächlich und dachte bei den Frisuren der Hauptcharaktere, dass mir das zu sehr JRPG ist, aber sie sind dann doch angenehm zurückhaltend und sympathisch, auch der etwas überdrehte Clown der Gruppe, der durchaus ernst sein kann und sich seiner Rolle sehr bewusst ist. 
Das Spiel trifft bei mir auch aus ähnlichen Gründen wie FF7R den richtigen Ton, denn ich mag diese "gruppendynamischen" Storygames (deswegen hat Dragon Age 2 auch einen besonderen Platz in meinem Herz.  ). Im FF7 Remake ist man anfangs der launige Einzelgänger, für den das alles nur ein Job sein sollte, bis es unter anderem auch dadurch mehr wird, dass die ungleiche Gruppe zusammenwächst und sich zaghaft annährt. Am Ende dachte ich nur, dass ich unbedingt wissen will, wie die Reise der fünf spielbaren Charaktere weiter geht.
In 15 kennen sich die Figuren schon lange und sind von Anfang an eng befreundet. Anderer Ansatz, aber funktioniert genausogut und ist mir einfach sympathisch. Das tröstet auch über die etwas generischen Nebenmissionen hinweg. 
Die offene Welt ist eine ziemlich Umstellung nach der linearen und wahnsinnig dichten Erzählweise bei FF7R, aber da ich ja ein Faible dafür habe, ist das vollkommen ok.

Ich bin nur bei den Zwischensequenzen schwer verdorben, wie ich nun bemerke. Es gibt zwischendurch gewohnt beeindruckende Rendersequenzen, die aber ein wenig wie Fremdkörper wirken, denn in FF7R waren die Zwischensequenzen in der Spielegrafik so hochwertig, dass ich einmal gar nicht richtig mitbekam, dass auf Render geswitcht wurde. Da kommt 15 nicht ganz dran, aber das Spiel ist ja auch noch ein wenig älter. Die Welt ist dennoch stimmig.

Nebenher pflege ich natürlich meine Animal Crossing-Insel und werde dort wohl als nächstes eine Ziege opfern.


----------



## golani79 (8. Juni 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe nun eine zeitlang sehr ausführlich Greymoor in Elder Scrolls Online gespielt und musste mich nun ein wenig bremsen, damit ich nicht zu schnell mit den Hauptmissionen durch bin. Das neue System mit den Antiquitäten macht mir tatsächlich viel Spaß und Einsamkeit macht auch im MMO-Gewand was her.
> 
> Ansonsten spiele ich derzeit überraschend ausgiebig Final Fantasy XV, das ich aufgrund meiner Freude am FF7 Remake geschenkt bekommen habe. Ich war da erst etwas skeptisch, denn bis zum Remake hatte ich mit der Reihe nix am Hut und da war ich schon erstaunt, wie schnell mich das Spiel beeindruckt hat. Daher hatte ich die Befürchtung, dass ein anderes FF nicht mein Geschmack wäre, da sie ja alle neue Geschichten um neue Figuren erzählen und ich an FF7R schätzte, dass es so "erwachsen" wirkte (meistens ;-D ).
> Nun bin ich bei 37 Stunden im 15. Ableger und das will ja schon was heißen. Anfangs war ich etwas oberflächlich und dachte bei den Frisuren der Hauptcharaktere, dass mir das zu sehr JRPG ist, aber sie sind dann doch angenehm zurückhaltend und sympathisch, auch der etwas überdrehte Clown der Gruppe, der durchaus ernst sein kann und sich seiner Rolle sehr bewusst ist.
> ...



Ich kann dir den Film Kingsglaive empfehlen - da bekommt man noch einen besseren Einblick in die Story von FF XV.
Zusätzlich fand ich die 5 Episoden aus Brotherhood ganz gut - diese kannst du auch auf Youtube sehen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK5Fn__vQ00&list=PLbhHt7tfNMCAKp5X5y1UMg6er-xFUyB3J&index=5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWQ5f1DuVFg&list=PLbhHt7tfNMCAKp5X5y1UMg6er-xFUyB3J&index=4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_e65SvolXw&list=PLbhHt7tfNMCAKp5X5y1UMg6er-xFUyB3J&index=3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZq6WMhY0Fo&list=PLbhHt7tfNMCAKp5X5y1UMg6er-xFUyB3J&index=2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPXhQqkg5UA&list=PLbhHt7tfNMCAKp5X5y1UMg6er-xFUyB3J&index=1


----------



## MrFob (8. Juni 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nebenher pflege ich natürlich meine Animal Crossing-Insel und werde dort wohl als nächstes eine Ziege opfern.



Wieso muss ich schon wieder an Alkebiades denken. 

In other news: Ich hole gerade endlich mal die Kampagne in GTA V nach. Hab das Spiel schon ein paar mal angefangen aber irgendwann hat es mich dann irgendwie immer verloren. Jetzt habe ich immmerhin schon den zweiten Heist hinter mir und so langsam wachsen mir die drei total verschrobenen Charaktaere schon ans Herz. Die Story um die drei ist irgendwie schon cool aufgezogen, muss man Rockstar schon lassen.

Ausserdem bin ich vor einer Woche oder so auf dieses Youtube Video gestossen, in dem sich Cast und Crew der Herr der Ringe Trilogie nach zig Jahren alle auf Zoom treffen (ein echt cooles Video, kann ich gerade fuer LotR Fans echt empfehlen, hier der link). Das hat mich dann dazu gebracht die Trilogie mal wieder rauszukramen (bin gerade bei "Die Zwei Tuerme") und auch mal "Middle Earth: Shadow of War" anzuschmeissen, dass seit ca. einem Jahr auf meinem PoS liegt. Habe mal so 2 Stuendchen reingespielt.
Oh mann, ist die Story schlecht. Tut mir leid, ich fand ja schon Shadow of Mordor nicht so aber hier ist es ja nochmal schlimmer. Die Spiele sind echt wie die schlechteste LotR Fanfic der Welt, von irgendeinem 12 jaehrigen Bengel geschrieben. Talion/Celebrimbor schmieden also einen neuen Ring der Macht, der genau die gleiche Schrift hat wie das Original aber in blau? 
Und dann geht gleich der naechste Powertrip los. Eieiei! Ich mein, die Spiele sind ja an sich nicht schlecht gemacht aber sie sind so eine Vergewaltigung von allem was Herr der Ringe ausmacht, dass es echt nicht mehr feierlich ist. Weiss nicht, ob ich das gerade weiterspielen kann. Ich denk mir im Moment bei jeder Dialogzeile nur so, wie sich Tolkien im Grabe rumdreht. :flop:


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Juni 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir den Film Kingsglaive empfehlen - da bekommt man noch einen besseren Einblick in die Story von FF XV.
> Zusätzlich fand ich die 5 Episoden aus Brotherhood ganz gut - diese kannst du auch auf Youtube sehen.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK5Fn__vQ00&list=PLbhHt7tfNMCAKp5X5y1UMg6er-xFUyB3J&index=5
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWQ5f1DuVFg&list=PLbhHt7tfNMCAKp5X5y1UMg6er-xFUyB3J&index=4
> ...



Der Film wurde mir sogar mit dazu geschenkt. 
Den muss ich aber noch gucken. Das hätte ich wohl vorher machen sollen, weil er ja die Vorgeschichte behandelt, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe, aber noch ist es ja nicht zu spät für Vorgeschichte. 
Der ist wohl such auf Englisch Pflicht, wenn ich mir die Sprecher so anschaue.



MrFob schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich schon wieder an Alkebiades denken.


  
An den hatte ich ja jetzt erstmal gar nicht gedacht, aber JA!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2020)

*Command & Conquer Remastered Collection*

GDI-Kampagne. Nach 5 1/2 Stunden bereits zur 9. Mission durchgedrungen. Irgendwie komisch, ich hatte das Spiel viel länger in Erinnerung. Bisher musste ich nur für Mission 8 etwas mehr Zeit investieren - etwa 45 Minuten -, bei allem davor rauschte ich gefühlsmäßig fast locker durch. Ich schiebe es einfach mal auf meine jahrzehntelange Spielerfahrung. Oder aber ich war vor 25 Jahren noch ein sehr lernbedürftiger Echtzeitstratege der meinte ein C&C könnte man ähnlich easy und schnell reissen wie seinerzeit Dune 2. 

Und überhaupt wird mir wieder stark bewusst dass ich RTS im klassischen 2D viel lieber spiele, tatsächlich hab ich außer WarCraft 3 nie ein anderes 3D-RTS angerührt. Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Usernamen in Retroboy79 ändern. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## arrgh (8. Juni 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und überhaupt wird mir wieder stark bewusst dass ich RTS im klassischen 2D viel lieber spiele, tatsächlich hab ich außer WarCraft 3 nie ein anderes 3D-RTS angerührt. Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Usernamen in Retroboy79 ändern. ^^



Das wäre zu befürworten!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Juni 2020)

Ich muss mal kurz noch erwähnen, dass Final Fantasy XV übelster Food Porn ist, der einen quält, wenn man hungrig vor dem Bildschirm sitzt und zuschauen muss, wie sich Noct und seine Freunde ständig absolut deliziös aussehende Speisen gönnen. 

Habe gerade übrigens kurz mein externes BR-Laufwerk mit Kingsglaive ausprobiert und die erste halbe Stunde geschaut. Heidewitzka.


----------



## Zybba (9. Juni 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich muss mal kurz noch erwähnen, dass Final Fantasy XV übelster Food Porn ist, der einen quält, wenn man hungrig vor dem Bildschirm sitzt und zuschauen muss, wie sich Noct und seine Freunde ständig absolut deliziös aussehende Speisen gönnen.


Ist echt krass, wie das aussieht!
In Monster Hunter ebenfalls, glaube ich.
Das scheint den Japanern irgendwie wichtig zu sein...


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Juni 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das scheint den Japanern irgendwie wichtig zu sein...



Japaner (wie immer gilt, natürlich nicht *alle*) haben generell hohe ästhetische Ansprüche und legen großen Wert auf eine entsprechende Präsentation. Das betrifft eigentlich alle Bereiche 

Der Wikipedia-Artikel dazu ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, wenn man sich dafür interessiert:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanische_%C3%84sthetik


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Juni 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich muss mal kurz noch erwähnen, dass Final Fantasy XV übelster Food Porn ist, der einen quält, wenn man hungrig vor dem Bildschirm sitzt und zuschauen muss, wie sich Noct und seine Freunde ständig absolut deliziös aussehende Speisen gönnen.



_That's it! I've come up with a new recipe!_

Tatsächlich hat man die ganzen Sachen damals wohl tatsächlich so gekocht/zubereitet und dann abfotografiert und per Photogrammetrie ins Spiel gebracht. Wegen FF15 hab ich mir damals sogar mal Nissin Cupnudeln gekauft ... einmal und nie wieder. Für nen Audi R8 hat das Geld dann aber leider nicht mehr gereicht. Verdammtes Product Placement!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. Juni 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> _That's it! I've come up with a new recipe!_
> 
> Tatsächlich hat man die ganzen Sachen damals wohl tatsächlich so gekocht/zubereitet und dann abfotografiert und per Photogrammetrie ins Spiel gebracht. Wegen FF15 hab ich mir damals sogar mal Nissin Cupnudeln gekauft ... einmal und nie wieder. Für nen Audi R8 hat das Geld dann aber leider nicht mehr gereicht. Verdammtes Product Placement!



Das erklärt einiges. Gestern gab es unter anderem ein Schaumsüppchen mit angeröstetem Brot. Ich bin fast vergangen vor dem Bildschirm. 

Bei den Nudeln musste ich kurz schmunzeln, weil ich dachte, dass ich niemals Instantnudeln essen würde, wenn ich einen Ignis hätte. 
Aber vielleicht hat man das ständige 5-Sterne-Essen irgendwann satt und sehnt sich nach was Einfachem....hmmmm...nein...


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juni 2020)

Trotz Remaster spiel ich nebenher viel *Tiberian Sun*. War mein liebstes C&C. Es gibt zwar aktuelle Auflösungen inzwischen, aber dadurch sind Einheiten und Gebäude natürlich sehr klein. Hätten sie noch mit-Auflegen sollen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Juni 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> [...] Hätten sie noch mit-Auflegen sollen


Vllt. kommt das ja noch?


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Juni 2020)

Anlässlich des baldigen Release von The Last of Us 2 hab ich mir mal wieder TLoU 1 (Remastered) rein gezogen. 

Manche Stellen hatte ich so knifflig gar nicht in Erinnerung. Joel ist mir heute doch einige Male abgenippelt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Juni 2020)

Nach mehr als 60 Stunden in FFXV habe ich nun die Weiterreise angetreten und bin gestern im venezianischen Altissia angekommen. Von den USA, über Kuba, nun also Italien. 

Das Spiel macht wirklich Spaß, aber ich muss nach all der Spielzeit auch mal ein wenig moppern. 

Gestern wurde mir das Product Placement dann doch etwas zu viel. Wir hatten uns ja hier schon kurz über die Nudelsuppenwerbung ausgetauscht und so schlimm fand ich die eigentlich nicht (ähnlich wie bei Monster und Death Stranding), aber nun gab es dazu eine Nebenaufgabe und ich fürchte, das war keine Ironie, was da so an Anpreisung stattfand. Dachte ich zuerst, aber nein. 

Ich habe das dann schnell abgehakt und kam dann nach Altissia und scheinbar hatte man die Idee, eine bekannte reale Designerin mit zu verwursten, was in dem Moment total befremdlich war, weil sich Fiktion und Realität  so seltsam miteinander vermischen. 
Ich weiß, dass da auch teilweise bekannte YouTuber Cameos haben, aber ich glaube, eher als Passanten...oder ich habe sie nicht erkannt. 
Das ist für mich ok, aber so eine namentliche Erwähnung einer real existierenden Person war irgendwie komisch. 
Nach all der Zeit in der Wildnis fühlte sich die Ankunft in der großen Stadt eh etwas urig ein (was gut ist, weil Noct ja auch recht isoliert aufgewachsen ist), da war das jetzt einfach die Kirsche auf meiner Moppertorte. 

Ansonsten muss ich manchmal schon schmunzeln. Cindy ist natürlich komplett überzeichnet, was tatsächlich für mich eher an ihrem breiten Akzent liegt und nicht an ihrem ausladenden Dekolleté, das sie gerne mal an unserem Auto reibt. 
Kann ich mit leben, immerhin habe ich 100 Stunden mit Tifas Brüsten in FF7R verbracht und fand sie sehr ästhetisch. 
Aber es gibt in 15 eine Stadt, in der die harte Arbeit durch Frauen erledigt wird. Bei meiner Ankunft dort war ich dann etwas verwirrt, weil die Damen teilweise halbnackt durch die Straßen laufen.
Mittlerweile  habe ich kapiert, dass es da sehr heiß ist und sie ihre Arbeitskleidung halt offen tragen, wenn sie außer Dienst sind. 
Muss man halt wissen. 

Tatsächlich sind das aber auch die einzigen kleinen Details, die mich manchmal irritieren.

Ich bin weiterhin angenehm überrascht davon, wie schön das Spiel „menschelt“ und wie authentisch dieses Vierergrüppchen wirkt. 
Manchmal fürchte ich, dass die Geschichte so eine Darth Vader-Wendung nimmt und Noctis durch wachsende Macht die Bodenhaftung verliert, obwohl der Beginn des Spiels nicht ganz darauf hindeutet. Gestern gab es halt einen Dialog, in dem ein NPC ihn nochmal darüber aufgeklärt hat, wie wichtig die Verbindung zwischen dennVieren ist und da dachte ich nur „Oh oh“. 
Wäre vielleicht gar nicht so abwegig, wenn man bedenkt, dass man einen 20jährigen Thronfolger spielt, der isoliert in einer Stadt aufwuchs, ein ganzes Arsenal mythischer Waffen bedienen kann und mittlerweile göttliche Entitäten beschwört, die ganze Stützpunkte in Schutt und Asche legen. Das kann einem auch mal zu Kopf steigen. 
Bislang greift aber noch die gute Erziehung. 

Joa, hätte ich ja nicht gedacht, aber ich entdecke JRPG langsam für mich.


----------



## Markus841 (12. Juni 2020)

PC: 

Gerade mit Doom (2016) angefangen. Gefällt mir bisher richtig gut und ist optisch immer noch top. Nachdem ich zuletzt Doom 64 auf der Switch durchgezockt hab, bin ich in der richtigen Doom Stimmung 
Nebenher spiel ich weiterhin Age of Empires 1 Definitive Edition. Habe bisher die ersten 3 von 10 Kampagnen durch und spiel es auch regelmäßig online gegen meinen Neffen. Mittlerweile bin ich bei über 40 Stunden. Die Kampagnen werden mich wohl noch lange beschäftigen.

Switch:

Alte SNES Spiele im Zuge von Nintendo Switch Online.
The Legend of Zelda - A Link to the Past (sehr gut), Super Tennis (sehr gut), Super Soccer (mäßig)


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juni 2020)

Für die Wartezeit bis zum Release von Summer in Mara hab ich mir jetzt mal Das Indie Adventure *The Longing* gekauft. The Longing ist ein atmosphärisches 2d-Erkundungsspiel, in dem man als kleines Schattenwesen 400 Tage in einem unterirdischen Königreich allein warten muss, bis der König aus seinem Schlaf erwacht. Dabei kann man die Gänge des Königreichs erkunden, sich sein kleines Heim einrichten usw. Atmosphärisch wirkt das Spiel sehr trostlos, aber das ist auch so gewollt. Und die 400 Tage sind tatsächlich 400 Tage (in Echtzeit!). Allerdings gibt es Möglichkeiten diese 400 Tage in der eigenen Wohnhöhle zu beschleunigen, indem man es sich schön einrichtet, liest, musiziert oder ein Feuer anzündet. Außerhalb der Wohnhöhle scheint das Spiel aber immer in Echtzeit zu laufen. Das Gute daran ist: Das Spiel läuft auch weiter wenn man nicht im Spiel ist. So kann es z. B. eine Woche oder zwei dauern, bis ein bestimmter Stein abbricht und dadurch ein neuer Weg zur Erkundung frei wird.

Das Spiel ist definitiv kein klassisches Adventure, an das man sich ransetzt um es schnell durchzuspielen. Man braucht wirklich Zeit, was einerseits natürlich frustrierend sein kann, wenn man schnell vorankommen will. Andererseits kann man sich mit dem Spiel aber auch wirklich Zeit lassen und mal ne Woche nicht spielen und wird dafür sogar noch belohnt, indem neue Bereiche der Spielwelt zugänglich werden. Für mich ein ziemlich einzigartiges Spielkonzept, macht mir aufgrund der Atmosphäre aber trotzdem irgendwie Spaß.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Juni 2020)

*Dungeon Siege*.
Für die 18 Jahre, die es inzwischen auf dem Kasten hat, sieht es noch gut aus. Toll auch die diversen Befehlseinstellungen für Angriff, Formationen etc, die man seiner Party geben kann. Läuft auch in Widescreen-Auflösung noch gut auf Win10.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juni 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> *Dungeon Siege*.
> Für die 18 Jahre, die es inzwischen auf dem Kasten hat, sieht es noch gut aus.



Ist an sich gut gealtert. Nur in den Außenbereichen fehlen die Umgebungsschatten ein wenig, dadurch wirkt alles sehr einfarbig und kontrastarm. Aber die Dungeons sehen auch heute noch gut aus.


----------



## McDrake (13. Juni 2020)

*Horizon: Zero Dawn* endlich zu Ende gespielt.
Hatte eh nur noch den Endkampf vor mir.

Ich bleibe dabei: Nett zu spielen und gute Atmosphäre.
Allerdings für mich jetzt nicht der ¨Überflieger. Da gibts für Teil zwei schon noch Ding, welche man verbessern kann
(Stadtleben, Nachladen der Grafik, Loot...)

Der eigentliche Grund war, dass ich *Last of us Remsaterd* auf der PS4 durchspielen wollte.
Ich hab zwar das Teil für die PS3 und habs da auch eine Weile gespielt. Aber jetzt will ich die Geschichte erleben.
Darum auch auf leicht.

Grafisch merkt man dem Game auch im Remastered das Alter ein wenig an: Vieles sieht "eckig" aus.
Gesichter manchmal halt auch nicht mehr ganz auf dem neusten Stand, wenn man das mit Uncharted vergleicht.
Apropos Uncharted: Gewisse Dinge wie sich gegenseitig hochhelfen, erinnerte mich sofort an Nathan und seine Mitstreiter.
Aber ich spiele das Game auch wegen der Story und die hat mich auch diesmal schon wieder beim Prolog gepackt... obwohl ich den jetzt schon zum vierten Mal spielte.


----------



## Batze (13. Juni 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> *Dungeon Siege*.
> Für die 18 Jahre, die es inzwischen auf dem Kasten hat, sieht es noch gut aus. Toll auch die diversen Befehlseinstellungen für Angriff, Formationen etc, die man seiner Party geben kann. Läuft auch in Widescreen-Auflösung noch gut auf Win10.


Hach ja, das weckt Erinnerungen. Habe es damals auch gesuchtet. War schon ein tolles Spiel.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Juni 2020)

Grad mal in C&C Remastered reingespielt und direkt wieder verliebt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2020)

*C&C Remastered*

GDI-Kampagne in unter knapp 15 Stunden abgeschlossen. Kane lebt. Unter der Erde. 

Aber da ich dem "guten" alten Kane nicht nachtragend bin helfe ich nun ihm und seiner NOD-Bruderschaft bei der Eroberung der Welt. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. Juni 2020)

Mir ist aufgefallen das das Balancing bei C&C Remastered teilweise fürn Popo ist.
Bei der Möbius rette Mission ist auf normal der Heli zu früh da und wird abgeschossen bevor man die AA Stellungen dezimieren kann, die Mission ist praktisch erledigt. 
Auf Leicht wiederum überlebt der Heli recht problemlos  und der Rest ist praktisch Kindergeburtstag.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Nod Missionen.


----------



## Enisra (14. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das das Balancing bei C&C Remastered teilweise fürn Popo ist.
> Bei der Möbius rette Mission ist auf normal der Heli zu früh da und wird abgeschossen bevor man die AA Stellungen dezimieren kann, die Mission ist praktisch erledigt.
> Auf Leicht wiederum überlebt der Heli recht problemlos  und der Rest ist praktisch Kindergeburtstag.
> 
> Ich freue mich schon auf die Nod Missionen.



dieses "Unbalanced" ist das "damals war alles besser  - Schwer" von dem immer alle reden wenn es darum geht dass heutige Spiele ja so "Leicht" seien


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. Juni 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> dieses "Unbalanced" ist das "damals war alles besser  - Schwer" von dem immer alle reden wenn es darum geht dass heutige Spiele ja so "Leicht" seien


Quatsch kein Mist.
Früher hab ich das komplett auf "normal" durchgezockt, jetzt geht diese Mission nur noch auf leicht !

Ich rede von der ersten Minute dieser Mission, da gibt es nur alles gegen die AA werfen um zu verhindern das der Heli abgeschossen wird !


----------



## Loosa (14. Juni 2020)

Da es gerade kostenlos zu haben ist, wollte ich mal in Ark reinschnuppern. Bin nicht soo der Survival Fan aber, hey, kostenlos.
Und aus dem Schnuppern wurde ein versenktes und frustrierendes Wochenende! 

Wo man bei einer Flussüberquerung, zur eigenen Leiche und dem wertvollen Inventar, dutzendfach von Piranhas abgeschossen wird. Man sich eine kleine Dino-Herde aufgebaut hat, die von überraschend aufgetauchten Raptoren innerhalb von Sekunden zerfleischt wird.

Bin trotzdem noch dran. Dinos zähmen und befehligen ist schon geil. 

Nach mehreren kompletten Neustarts und mittlerweile Level 20, allerdings immer noch am "sicheren" Strand. Und im Singleplayer. Die Dinos reichen mir; auch noch von anderen Spielern gegankt zu werden brauche ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Juni 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nach mehreren kompletten Neustarts und mittlerweile Level 20, allerdings immer noch am "sicheren" Strand. Und im Singleplayer. Die Dinos reichen mir; auch noch von anderen Spielern gegankt zu werden brauche ich wirklich nicht.



wusste gar nicht dass man das auch alleine spielen kann


----------



## Loosa (14. Juni 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht dass man das auch alleine spielen kann



Jupp, unter "Host" kann man auch dediziert einen Einzelspieler starten.
Einen richtigen Storymodus bekommt man aber wohl nicht. Bis auf ein paar Notizen zu Sauriern hab ich jedenfalls noch nichts entdeckt. Hab aber auch noch kaum was erforscht.

Die Vielfalt an Einstellmöglichkeiten ist sympathisch. Da kann man von XP-Geschwindigkeit über Dinostärke bis Nahrungsbedarf fast alles einstellen. Ich hab das meiste auf Standard, aber die Tage länger gemacht, Nächte maximal gekürzt und den Ertrag von Ressourcen etwas hochgedreht. Das lässt sich bei jedem Mal einloggen ändern.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juni 2020)

Also der Völlerei-Simulator 2016 nimmt zunehmend Fahrt auf und langsam habe ich den Eindruck, dass jeder Teil dieser Serie ziemlich mies zu seinen Protagonisten ist.

Haben wir zu Beginn noch die erlesensten Speisen verköstigt, wird uns nun so was vorgesetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hängt zusammen mit der Hauptgeschichte und ist tatsächlich ein Punkt, der mich mal wieder überrascht hat:



Spoiler



Nach einem ziemlich epischem Kampf, dessen Hintergrundmusik mich übrigens total an Skyrim erinnert hat, ist unser Freundesgrüppchen ziemlich im Arsch. Musste ja so kommen. Noctis hat nun neben seinem Vater, seiner Heimat und und seiner Unbeschwerheit nun noch seine Jugendfreundin verloren und jetzt ist auch noch einer seiner Freunde schwer verletzt....der Koch!.. 



Und tatsächlich macht sich das sofort in der ersten Mission danach bemerkbar, denn das Spiel erlegt einem schön konsequent Rücksichtsnahme auf:



Spoiler



Natürlich lasse ich Ignis nicht zurück auf der Mission. Wir sind Freunde und wir machen das alles zusammen durch. Aber seine Erblindung zwingt uns dazu, langsam zu gehen, auf ihn zu warten, nicht sofort zur nächsten Königswaffe zu hetzen und auf dem Weg alles niederzumähen. Ignis stolpert nun immer mal wieder, man hilft ihm auf, wartet, während die Zeit voranschreitet. Ich hätte ihn außen vor lassen können, aber die Stimmung ist eh schon scheiße und die Loyalität gehört einfach dazu...und wenn ich drei Stunden für den Weg zum Ziel brauche.



Fand ich gut, dass das so drin ist. Aber hart..ich hoffe, das geht nun nicht die restlichen 5 Kapitel so. Ich will wieder lecker Essen und freundschaftliche Dialoge. 
Schließlich kommt bald Last of us 2, das wird schon finster genug.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Juni 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Also der Völlerei-Simulator 2016 nimmt zunehmend Fahrt auf und langsam habe ich den Eindruck, dass jeder Teil dieser Serie ziemlich mies zu seinen Protagonisten ist.
> 
> Haben wir zu Beginn noch die erlesensten Speisen verköstigt, wird uns nun so was vorgesetzt:
> 
> ...



Bleib halt weg aus Berlin


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Juni 2020)

Ich hab FFXV beendet.

Ich hasse FFXV. 

Nein, tue ich nicht. 

Aber doch...

Werd’s nochmal auf dem PC spielen.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Juni 2020)

besser spät wie nie 

The Last of Us Remastered

bin irgendwo bei über 8 Stunden jetzt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2020)

*C&C Remastered
*
Ist das nur ein vorschneller Eindruck meinerseits oder ist bzw. war die NOD-Kampagne schon immer wesentlich leichter als die der GDI? In etwa 2 Stunden hab ich fast die Hälfte der Missionen in einem Rutsch abgehakt. 
Kann mich tatsächlich nicht wirklich gut zurückerinnern wie es bei der DOS-/WIN95-Version war. Liegt wohl daran dass ich seit jeher ein Good-Guy-Spieler bin und die Kampagnen der Helden häufiger gespielt hab als die der Antagonisten.


----------



## ribald (15. Juni 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *C&C Remastered
> *
> Ist das nur ein vorschneller Eindruck meinerseits oder ist bzw. war die NOD-Kampagne schon immer wesentlich leichter als die der GDI?


Ähm, nein. 
NOD war einiges knackiger, finde ich.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Juni 2020)

Ich muss vor Last of Us 2 unbedingt noch ein fröhliches Spiel spielen. Der Völlerei-Simulator hat mich komplett zerlegt. 



Spoiler



Ich dachte das halbe Spiel über, wir drehen die Zeit zurück und alles wird gut, weil wir so ein krasser Superkräftejongleur sind. 
Aber nein. Noctis ist mit 20 ein Dead Man Walking, verbringt 10 Jahre alleine in einem dunklen Loch, während seine Freunde in schwärzester Nacht auf seine Rückkehr warten;, dann kommt diese und nur wenig später opfert er sich für die fucking Welt, von der er selbst kaum was hatte, weil er in seiner Kindheit bereits  ausgewählt wurde, für alle anderen zu sterben. Gibt es auch Final Fantasy-Spiele, die nicht komplett finster zu ihren Protagonisten sind? 



Aber dennoch: eines der schönsten Spiele über Freundschaft.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Juni 2020)

Nachdem ich vor ein oder zwei Wochen die Demo bzw. den Prologue gespielt und schon vor ca. einem Jahr nen Trailer gesehen habe geht es heute endlich mit *Summer in Mara* los. Das Ganze geht wohl grob in Richtung Stardew Valley (kleine Insel auf der man eine Farm bewirtschaftet), aber mit einer 3d Open World und einem größeren Fokus auf Story und Erkundung. So gibt es, neben der eigenen Farminsel, ein komplettes Inselparadies mit ca. 20 Inseln, die man besuchen kann und angeblich über 300 Quests. Sollte mich für eine Weile beschäftigt halten, auch wenn ich nebenher immer noch mit The Longing beschäftigt bin.

*The Longing* zieht sich ein wenig in die Länge, aber ehrlich gesagt: Genau das habe ich erwartet und darum habe ich es gekauft. Teilweise wartet man Stunden oder gar Tage, bis z. B. ein Pilz gewachsen, eine Spinnennetz gewebt oder ein Fels von der Decke gestürzt ist. Aber so hat man auch nicht selbst gemachten Stress jeden Tag mindestens ne Stunde oder länger spielen zu müssen, sondern das Spiel zwingt einen geradezu Pausen zu machen. Ein ungewöhnliches Spielkonzept, aber mir gefällt es bisher sehr gut. Aktuell arbeite ich seit ca. 3 Tagen (echte 3 Tage!) an einem Puzzle, wo ich einen bestimmten Pilz an einem bestimmten Ort züchten muss.


----------



## golani79 (16. Juni 2020)

Habe gerade die Demo von *Solasta - Crown of the Magister* gespielt, welches ich damals auf Kickstarter unterstützt habe.

Es handelt sich um ein Party RPG basierend auf D&D - die Kämpfe laufen rundenbasierend ab.
Ca. 1,5h habe ich benötigt, um die Demo zu beenden und hatte recht viel Spaß dabei - ist sehr atmosphärisch gemacht und die Levels sind nicht nur 2dimensional, sondern erstrecken sich teils auch über mehrere Stockwerke.

Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, auszuprobieren, der Party RPGs mag und nichts gegen rundenbasierende Kämpfe hat.

Achtung! - Die Demo ist nur zeitlich begrenzt auf Steam (denke aber, es wird zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder eine neue Demo geben, da es ja schon zu Beginn der Kickstarter-Kampagne damals eine zeitlich begrenzt verfügbare Demo gab).

https://www.solasta-game.com/






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dl3STiqaeDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Juni 2020)

war gar nicht meins. rundenbasiert ja, d&d herzlich gerne nein.


----------



## ribald (17. Juni 2020)

"Achtung! - Die Demo ist nur zeitlich begrenzt auf Steam." Huhh hört sich komisch an....
Ich würde viel lieber mal wieder ein richtiges DSA-Spiel sehen.


----------



## golani79 (17. Juni 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> "Achtung! - Die Demo ist nur zeitlich begrenzt auf Steam." Huhh hört sich komisch an....
> Ich würde viel lieber mal wieder ein richtiges DSA-Spiel sehen.



Wusste nicht, wie ich das anders formulieren sollte in dem Moment 
Also man kann, soviel ich weiß, die Demo während des Summer Festivals downloaden und ausprobieren - danach verschwindet die Demo wieder von Steam und es wird wohl erst wieder zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt eine verfügbar sein.
Denke, das machen die, dass kein falscher Eindruck entsteht, weils halt noch ein relativ früher Entwicklungsstand ist und lt. Entwicklern ist es schwierig, mehrere Demobuilds zu verwalten bzgl. Updates etc.


----------



## ribald (17. Juni 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, wie ich das anders formulieren sollte in dem Moment


Ich hab nicht deine Formulierung gemeint, dass es nachher wieder verschwindet kam mir bisschen komisch vor.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Juni 2020)

Mit Jason Vorhees an Tag 131.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (19. Juni 2020)

*Dragon Quest XI*

Habe ich gestern nach ca. 66h beendet - oder doch nicht? 
Zumindest lief der Abspann gestern über den Schirm. Danach ins post-game reingeschaut und gleich eröffnete sich ein neuer Storystrang, der sogleich meine Neugier geweckt hat.
Dachte eigentlich man könne dann halt noch Sidquests etc. erledigen, aber dass da auch storymäßig noch was kommt, habe ich nicht gewusst.
Kurz im Internet recherchiert, hat sich herausgestellt, dass man auch im post-game noch 20-40h verbringen kann - hier soll es dann auch ein "True Ending" geben.
Je nachdem, was man halt noch alles so machen will. Bin aber eh schon gespannt, weil aus der Hauptstory noch ein Punkt offen war, der jetzt angesprochen wird.

Dragon Quest XI ist echt ein schönes JRPG, bei dem die Zeit wie im Flug vergeht.
Gegrindet habe ich jetzt nicht wirklich - vlt. insgesamt 2-3h (die wären aber, wenn ich den Bosskampf betrachte, eigentlich gar nicht notwendig gewesen - denke ich zumindest).


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2020)

*Rim World*

Ich hatte das Game schon lange auf dem Radar, weil ich Aufbauspiele mit "andrem Setting" immer interessant finde.
Eine Kolonie aufzubauen mit anfänglich drei verschiedenen Charakteren ist spannend.
Und wie ichs mag: Man lernt dazu. Und es gilt so vieles Dinge zu beachten.

Habe jetzt zum dritten Mal angefangen und es läuft schon um einiges besser, als bei meinem ersten Versuch.

Sehr speziell für mich:
Ich hab das Game zum Vollpreis gekauft


----------



## golani79 (20. Juni 2020)

The Last of Us 2

Komme irgendwie gar nicht davon los - ist ein sehr intensives Spiel finde ich und nichts für Zartbesaitete.
Zusätzlich hinterlässt das Spiel oftmals ein ungutes Gefühl, weil man sich - ich zumindest - schon des Öfteren fragt, was man da eigentlich gerade macht. Ist aber als positiver Punkt zu sehen, da ich es gut finde, wenn man sich auch ein wenig mit den Geschehnissen in solchen Titeln, die ja doch ein recht ernstes Thema als Grundlage haben, beschäftigt bzw ein wenig darüber reflektiert.

Grafisch und atmosphärisch, als auch vom Sound her, ebenfalls top!

Hammer Spiel!

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sealofdarkness (20. Juni 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> The Last of Us 2
> 
> Komme irgendwie gar nicht davon los - ist ein sehr intensives Spiel finde ich und nichts für Zartbesaitete.
> Zusätzlich hinterlässt das Spiel oftmals ein ungutes Gefühl, weil man sich - ich zumindest - schon des Öfteren fragt, was man da eigentlich gerade macht. Ist aber als positiver Punkt zu sehen, da ich es gut finde, wenn man sich auch ein wenig mit den Geschehnissen in solchen Titeln, die ja doch ein recht ernstes Thema als Grundlage haben, beschäftigt bzw ein wenig darüber reflektiert.
> ...



Ja, bin jetzt auch um die 4 Stunden im Spiel und noch nicht sehr weit. Es ist echt cool, dass die Gegenden weitläufig sind und zum Erkunden einladen, was sich auch echt lohnt.
Abgesehen von den Konsolen-typischen 30fps kann ich auch auf Anhieb nichts an der Technik bemängeln. Es ist stilistisch, wie auch von der Grafikqualität erste Sahne mMn. 
Ich mag auch die Animationen bei der Modifizierung von Waffen. Es sieht einfach cool und relativ echt aus, wie Ellie da an ihren Waffen bastelt und tatsächlich die einzelnen Teile zusammenschraubt. Ich mag solche Details sehr gerne.

Dieses ungute Gefühl, was du da beschreibst, die Taten die man begeht sowie allgemein die Dinge, die da passieren, lassen mich momentan noch relativ kalt. Ich habe zum Beispiel überhaupt kein Problem damit jegliche menschliche Widersacher auf brutale Art und Weise umzubringen, egal ob die Familie haben, ob ne Frau schwanger ist, oder ob es ein Hund ist. Das ist momentan vielleicht auch mein größter Kritikpunkt: Auf der einen Seite hat man in den Previews gehört und gelesen, dass Naughty Dog die NPCs so echt und persönlich rüberbringen möchten wie nur möglich, damit wir als Spieler uns Gedanken machen und unser Handeln reflektieren, wenn wir Leute umbringen. Auf der anderen Seite haben wir als Spieler aber keine andere Wahl als die Widersacher zu töten, denn Ellie hat anscheinend nie gelernt Leute ko zu schlagen. Hätte ich die Möglichkeit anders vorzugehen, wie zb. bei einem Dishonored, dann würde ich das auch tun. Das hätte für mich dann auch einen emotional(er)en Einfluss. Aber so wie das hier geregelt ist, sind mir diese NPCs völlig egal. Ja, ich habe sogar regelrecht Spaß dabei diese Leute abzumurksen, ich kann doch eh nicht anders handeln, also warum nicht wie ein eiskalter Racheengel ohne Skrupel jeden umbringen der mir auch nur im Entferntesten im Wege steht? Diese von mir ausgespielte Gameplay-Gewalt hat bei mir (leider) den selben Effekt, als würde ich NPCs bei einem Fallout Spiel vaporisieren. Dafür gehen aber die Zwischensequenzen mehr unter die Haut.

Ansonsten aber finde ich TLoU Part 2 auch richtig gut und bin gespannt, was noch alles auf mich zukommt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Juni 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> The Last of Us 2
> 
> Komme irgendwie gar nicht davon los - ist ein sehr intensives Spiel finde ich und nichts für Zartbesaitete.
> Zusätzlich hinterlässt das Spiel oftmals ein ungutes Gefühl, weil man sich - ich zumindest - schon des Öfteren fragt, was man da eigentlich gerade macht. Ist aber als positiver Punkt zu sehen, da ich es gut finde, wenn man sich auch ein wenig mit den Geschehnissen in solchen Titeln, die ja doch ein recht ernstes Thema als Grundlage haben, beschäftigt bzw ein wenig darüber reflektiert.
> ...



Geht mir ähnlich. 

Ich habe das Gefühl, auf dem völlig falschen Weg zu sein bzw. in einer Gewaltspirale, die eigentlich durchbrochen werden müsste. 
Das rechtfertigt dann auch irgendwie die schonungslose Darstellung von Brutalität, die hier eben nicht Selbstzweck ist, weil sie z.B „cool“ inszeniert wäre, sondern nachdenklich werden lässt. 

Ich bin mittlerweile ein paar Stunden weiter (Stichwort Museum) und puh, nun wird mir doch ein wenig schwer ums Herz.  Und das bei aller Schönheit. 

Gut, dass der Völlerei-Simulator mich vorher schon abgehärtet hat.


----------



## golani79 (20. Juni 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich.
> 
> Ich habe das Gefühl, auf dem völlig falschen Weg zu sein bzw. in einer Gewaltspirale, die eigentlich durchbrochen werden müsste.
> Das rechtfertigt dann auch irgendwie die schonungslose Darstellung von Brutalität, die hier eben nicht Selbstzweck ist, weil sie z.B „cool“ inszeniert wäre, sondern nachdenklich werden lässt.
> ...


Glaub, ich Brauch jetzt dann Mal ne Pause 
Hab knappe 9h aufm Zähler heut .. keine Ahnung, wann ich das letzte Mal so lange am Stück an einem Spiel gesessen habe 

Bin gerade (noch nicht so weit wie du) 



Spoiler



nach der U-Bahn und suche mir nen Weg nach draußen, was hoffentlich nicht mehr so lange dauert. Hab die Clicker auf die Gegner gescheucht und mich durchrgeschlichen  Die 2 fetten Säuredinger waren aber auch nervig .. hab die dann mit sprengfallen erledigt. Und nun, möchte ich nach dem beklemmenden Setting dort unten, wieder Tageslicht sehen, bevor ich ne Pause einlege.



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Juni 2020)

Jep, dann bist du bald da, wo ich bin. 



Spoiler



Ich hasse die Shambler.  
Nachdem Schrot nicht so gut half, habe ich ebenfalls die Sprengfallen genutzt. Ich habe mich so über das Sonnenlicht gefreut, nach dieser Passage.



Ich muss jetzt bald auch mal Pause machen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. Juni 2020)

Auch ich bin gerade an TloU2 dran, seit mitlerweile satten 8 Stunden. Ich habe heute auch Leuten abgesagt, da ich schlicht weiterzocken will.
Es ist ein unglaublich intensives Spiel, das aber dem Spieler immer wieder die nötigen Ruhephasen gibt.
Spielerisch ist es das mit großem Abstand beste Spielerlebnis, das ich von Naughty Dog serviert bekommen habe. Das Spiel ist nicht schlaichig und es ist nicht wie bei Uncharted 4 so, dass die offenen Areale nur zur Zierde da sind. Man wird immer wieder für's eekunden Belohnt. Mal mit ner Waffe, nicht selten mit dialogen zwischen Dina und Ellie, manchmal mit ner Zwischensequenz.
Es stecken jede Menge Details drin.
Die Mechaniken sind sinnvoll und auch gut erweitert, manches auch simplifiziert, was mMn auch kein Fehler ist. Die Kämpfe sind intensiv und fordernd. 
Kurzum: Ich bin schwerst begeistert und extrem froh, dass ich mich nicht spoilern lassen habe und komplett unbefangen in die Story eintauchen kann.


----------



## golani79 (20. Juni 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Jep, dann bist du bald da, wo ich bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wus? Sonnenschein? Bei mir hat's in Strömen geregnet jetzt 

booooh 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Juni 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wus? Sonnenschein? Bei mir hat's in Strömen geregnet jetzt
> 
> booooh
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Aber die Sonne ist ja dennoch irgendwie da. 

Ich habe soeben meine Hass-Gegner gefunden und jetzt mache ich echt Pause.


----------



## golani79 (20. Juni 2020)

Hab jetzt auch pausiert 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beefi (21. Juni 2020)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Auch ich bin gerade an TloU2 dran, seit mitlerweile satten 8 Stunden.
> Kurzum: Ich bin schwerst begeistert und extrem froh, dass ich mich nicht spoilern lassen habe und komplett unbefangen in die Story eintauchen kann.



Das bin ich auch, hab mir nicht mal einen Trailer angesehen, war eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Juni 2020)

Beefi schrieb:


> Das bin ich auch, hab mir nicht mal einen Trailer angesehen, war eine gute Entscheidung.



wat machstn du hier?


----------



## Beefi (21. Juni 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> wat machstn du hier?



Ab und an verlauf ich mich 
Bin auch schon im biblischen Alter, wo gehts hier nochmal nach vgz?


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Juni 2020)

Beefi schrieb:


> Ab und an verlauf ich mich
> Bin auch schon im biblischen Alter, wo gehts hier nochmal nach vgz?



Zweite Ausfahrt links, immer den orangenen Wegweisern folgen ;D

Achso spiel auch Last of Us grad

Part 1 

Edit: wohoo 9000ster Post hier


----------



## Beefi (21. Juni 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Achso spiel auch Last of Us grad



Wird auch mal Zeit


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2020)

*Command & Conquer Remastered*

Uff! Auf Seiten der NOD zieht der Schwierigkeitsgrad ab Mission 11 doch kräftig an. Hat sich mit fast 2 Stunden bis zum Finish ziemlich gezogen. Und für die darauffolgende Mission braucht Kane auch sowas wie ein Wunder. 
Zwei dicke Mammuts an der Nase herumgeführt um mein MBF über die zuvor bewachte Brücke zu lotsen. Schnell an der nächstliegenden Tiberiumquelle die Basis errichtet und eine ausreichende Verteidigung gegen frequente Angriffe errichtet.

So langsam versiegen die nahen Tiberium-Vorkommen, und der nächste Bezugsort wird mit GDI-Panzern nebst -Mammuts schwer bewacht.
*am Kopf kratz*… Ich frage mich wie ich diesen Missionsbrocken bloss vor 25 Jahren gemeistert hab...


----------



## MrFob (21. Juni 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Command & Conquer Remastered*
> 
> Uff! Auf Seiten der NOD zieht der Schwierigkeitsgrad ab Mission 11 doch kräftig an. Hat sich mit fast 2 Stunden bis zum Finish ziemlich gezogen. Und für die darauffolgende Mission braucht Kane auch sowas wie ein Wunder.
> Zwei dicke Mammuts an der Nase herumgeführt um mein MBF über die zuvor bewachte Brücke zu lotsen. Schnell an der nächstliegenden Tiberiumquelle die Basis errichtet und eine ausreichende Verteidigung gegen frequente Angriffe errichtet.
> ...



Jo, NOD ist gegen Ende echt uebel. Die letzte Mission ist auch arg, weil wirklich quasi die komplette Karte mit GDI voll ist.
Aber hey, das Ende ist es schon wert. 


Spoiler



Hast du dir schon ueberlegt welches Monument du per Ionenkanone pulverisieren wirst?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Jo, NOD ist gegen Ende echt uebel. Die letzte Mission ist auch arg, weil wirklich quasi die komplette Karte mit GDI voll ist.
> Aber hey, das Ende ist es schon wert.
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich kenne zwar bereits alle Enden, aber angesichts des z. Z. herrschenden US-politischen Chaos hätte ich keine Skrupel in dieser Session das Weiße Haus zu pulverisieren. ^^



Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juni 2020)

NSA, Homeland Security, CIA und FBI lesen mit ...

... war schön dich gekannt zu haben sauboy! 

./wave


----------



## McDrake (23. Juni 2020)

Verdammte Kacke!!!

*Rim World*
Ich vertiefe mich so sehr in das Spiel.
Da noch was hinbauen, da was erforschen, hier Raum effizienter gestalten, Kühlung muss her....

Hab zwar bis jetzt nur eine kleine Siedlung mit sechs Kolonisten, aber das Micromanagement kann schon sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, was ich sehr spannend finde.
Hochzeit gabs auch schon und der letzten, den ich gerettet habe ist ein Asket: Er will kein Schnickschnack für sein Zimmer. Tja, wenn er mit einem Holzbett zufrieden ist, solls mir recht sein


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juni 2020)

So, nach zähen 2 Stunden hab ich die GDI nun auch in der 12. Mission geplättet. Anfangs bedrängen die einen ziemlich stark mit ihren Mammuts und gelegentlichen Luftangriffen, aber mit viel Geduld und Tiberium kann man sich eine solide Verteidigungslinie bauen.

Danach ist es fast schon zu leicht den Spieß umzudrehen, die stetig nachbestellten GDI-Sammler mit ein Paar Tarnpanzern vernichten... Und irgendwann gehen dem Gegner die Ressourcen aus. Selbst schuld wenn diese total ungeschützt sind. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## linktheminstrel (25. Juni 2020)

The Last of Us: Part 2
Bevor ich danach in den Spoilerbereich gehe, möchte ich jedem, der über 18 ist und ne ps4 zuhause stehen hat empfehlen, sich dieses Spiel zu holen und probieren, das kurz zu erleutern.
Vorweg: Es ist ein Meisterwerk! Das ist ein ein ausgelutschter Begriff, da es in vielen Magazinen nicht wirklich viel anderes als das, was AAA-Titel erfolgreich macht braucht, um diese Betitelung zu bekommen.
Naughty-Dog-Fans dürfwn beruhigt sein, the Last of Us 2 spielt sich immer noch wie ein klassischer Teil des Studios, nur besser.
Es gibt wenige Spiele der letzten 2 Jahrzehnte, die ich als genial einstufe, das hier ist eines davon!
Mir gefällt, dass man es geschafft hat, endlich den Spagat von kleinen offenen Bereichen und den Linearen Abschnitten zu finden. Das Beste: im Gegensatz zu jedem anderen Titel von Naughty Dog lohnt sich diesmal das Erkunden fast immer. Wer wie gewohnt nur stur durchrennt, verpasst viel. Fast jeder Abschnitt bietet Optionale Gebiete, die des Öfteren auch Dialoge, Sammelgwgenstände, Waffen, aber auch CGIs freischalten. Datu lernt man wie schon im Vorgänger viel über das, was in Seattle über die Jahre passiert ist.
Das Gameplay erweitert die Aktionen auf das Kriechen, lässt Ellie Seile werfen und an denen hochklettern, bzw. Sich daran zu schwingen. Das wird auch mal recht geschickt für Rätsel gwnutzt.
Die Charaktere sind wie schon im ersten Spiel die Stärke des Spiels, aber diesmal ist auch die Story nichts, was ich so schon zig mal gesehen habe. 


Spoiler



Im Prinzip ist es eine klassische Revenge-Geschichte. Joel, Ellies Vaterfigur, wird bei einer Patrouille von einer jungen Frau namens Abby vor Ellies Augen regelrecht hingerichtet, Ellie zieht aus, um Rache tu üben, mit ihrer langjährigen Freundin und neuen Flamme, Kana. Das ist auch ein Teil des Anstoßes bei vielen. Ellie war aber schon mit 14 nicht straight, deswegen wundert mich das auch.
Wir verbringen die ersten 3 Tage suchend und die neuen menschlichen Gegner, die WLF's (Wolfs) bekämpfend in Seattle, das sich im ersten Abschnitt als offenes Gebiet spielen lässt. Viele der Gebäude kann man optional betreten. Das lohnt sich. Neben Sammelkarten von eigens erdachten Superhelden, einem Gewehr in einer Bank, die beim Ausbruch in Begriff war, ausgeraubt zu werden, sehr ciel Briefe mit viel Infos über das Leben mit dem Virus und einem Bürgerkrieg, der in Seattle tobte bekommen wir auch ne optionale Filmsequenz zu sehen, wo Ellie auf der Gitarre spielt. Das fand ich wirklich cool. Man lernt durch die zahlreichen Dialoge die Charaktere kennen. Man merkt in den 3 Tagen aber auch, wie sich Ellie verändert. Sie wird immer mehr von ihren Rachegedanken getrieben und ließ mich nicht nur ein mal schockiert zurück. Das liegt auch am Gewaltgrad. Das Spiel ist nichts für Zartbesaitete. Kopfschüsse werden detailliert dargestellt und allgemein wird recht brutal gestorben. 
Ganz furchtbar war die Szene, wo Ellie einer Schwangeren ein Messer in die Kehle rammt. 
Danach Steueet man Abby und nun, ich finde Abby wirklich ein super Charakter. Sie ist nett und hat trotz ihrer Härte ein sehr gutes Herz. Warum hat sie Joel umgebracht? Der Arzt aus dem ersten Teil war ihr Vater und in den folgenden 3 Tagen aus ihrer Sicht (dieselben Tage, die Ellie erlebt) lernen wir, wie mensxhlich die angeblich seelenlose Killeein doch ist. 
Am Schluss dieser Sequenz müssen wir mit Abby gegen Ellie antreten., um sie tu töten. Sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt. Ich war nur so am spielen: bitte hört doch auf! Dass Ellie dann doch mit dem Leben davonkommt... Puh, was war ich erleichtert und dachte, die folgende Szene wäre der Epilog. Ellie und Kara mit Baby (nein, Ellie ist nicht der Vater ) haben sich ein Eigenheim gegönnt, mit Pferd, Schafen und wild wachsendem Weizen. Ellie ist aber schwer traumatisiert und die Racchegelüste kommen wieder hoch. Ich finde im Übrigen die ständigen Rückblenden über 4 Jahre hinweg super inszeniert. 
Da dachte ich: jetzt ist fertig und wir bekommen den 3. Teil und das ist auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt. Das darauffolgende hätte es nicht mehr im Hauptspiel benötigt. Da wäre dasperfekte Ende erreicht gewesen. 
Nein, Naughty Dog wollte die Geschichte zu Ende erzählen. Ab in ein neues Gebiet, wo es zum Showdown kommt. Das Spielt und fühlt sich einfach nicht mehr so wie tuvor an und endet ebenfalls mit dem Kampf zwischen den beiden. Ich habe da nur noch gedacht... WTF, Ellie?! Das bringt dir Joel nicht wieder. Als auch sie dann Abby verschont, war dann Schluss. 
Ich hätte Santa Barbara lieber ausführlicher in nem Add-on gehabt, das dann 2021 mit der ps5-Version erscheint. 
Die Geschichte um Ellie ist eigentlich abgeschlossen. Sie hat für die Rache alles geopfert und auch alles Glück höchstwahrscheinlich verloren. Gitarre spielen ist nicht mehr, da ihre Griffhand nur noch 3 Finger hat (naja, umlernen ist noch ne Option). Es ist ein sehr trauriges Ende, das Ellie aber auch unbedingt wollte. 
Ich finde, dass sich Naughty Dog hier einiges getraut hat und hoffe, dass es doch noch ne Teilogie gibt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2020)

*Command & Conquer Remastered*

Olympus has fallen. Mehr muss ich wohl dazu nicht sagen, oder? 
Nach genau 30 Stunden Gesamtspielzeit. GDI und NOD halten sich mit je 50% tatsächlich sehr genau auf der Waage.

Tja... Dann wollen wir mal die Zusatz-Missionen angehen. Kenne ich überhaupt nicht wenn ich ehrlich bin, Add-Ons hab ich seinerzeit zu keinem C&C-Titel gespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2020)

Puh, die "Ausnahmezustand"-Missionen sind nochmal eine ganze Spur anstrengender. Der zweite GDI-Auftrag gleicht nem Ritt durch die Hölle, eine so gewaltige NOD-Basis mit unzähligen Obelisken und Luftabwehrstellungen die mich auch noch mit Atombomben eindeckt ist mir im Moment ne Nummer zu groß. 

Ich weich diesem Add-On vorerst aus... Und reisse stattdessen lieber Stalin den Arsch auf.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juli 2020)

Nach mit Rimword und Harbinger brauchte ich mal wieder was komplett anderes. 

Und da seh ich *Sniper GHOST WARRIOR 3* im Sale.
Ich hatte schon lange auf das Game gelinst, wanderte aber nie auch meine Wunschliste.
Aber irgendwie sprach mich das Game einfach an in jenem Moment und schupps, zugeschlagen.

Als erstes im Intro die schreckliche Deutsche Synchro... Waaaah
Gleich mal auf englisch umgestellt und Neustart.
Und so gefällt mir das Game 

Nicht hektisch, erst Mal Lage auskundschaften, bevor man sich "ans Werk" macht in den Missionen.
Bissl Open World mit einer guten Menge an Nebenmissionen für meinen Geschmack.
Grafisch nett... mit einigen Glitches allerdings: Da kann man schon mal durch einen grossen Stein durchgehen oder beim Klettern innerhalb der Felswand rumhangeln.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2020)

Sniper Ghost Warrior oder Sniper Elite? 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (2. Juli 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sniper Ghost Warrior oder Sniper Elite?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Lies doch einfach meinen Kommentar genau!!!!!!
(ok, vervollständigt)


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juli 2020)

*firewatch* (durchgespielt):

atmosphärisch absolut umwerfend! hatte ab tag 3 fast durchgehend gänsehaut.   erstaunlich wie fesselnd ein spiel sein kann, in dem man quasi nur rumläuft und dialogen lauscht. das ende (bzw die enden) fällt ein bißchen ab, sehe ich auch so, dennoch für genre-fans ein absolutes muss meiner meinung nach! das backtracking hab ich, anders als im pcgames-test behauptet, übrigens keineswegs als "ausufernd und deshalb nervig" wahrgenommen. ganz im gegenteil hat es geholfen, die spannung noch weiter in die höhe zu treiben. "kaum wiederspielwert" ist imo übrigens auch kein negativpunkt. liegt vielmehr in der natur der sache.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2020)

Hab mal in das neue und frisch erschienene *Trackmania* reingeschnuppert... Und naja... Mich als TM-Fan lässt es doch ein wenig enttäuscht zurück.
Das Abo-System ist ja ohnehin ein großes Streitthema, aber dass die Starter-Version nur schlappe 25 Strecken abdeckt ist doch arg mager. Das alte *Trackmania Nations Forever* hatte seinerzeit locker das Dreifache zu bieten.
Und auch die Optik - so schnell sie auch läuft - ist an Minimalismus kaum zu überbieten. Das kann man noch nicht mal als Retro bezeichnen. Dabei kann Nadeo es doch so viel hübscher... Allein Canyon und Lagoon waren fast sowas wie Augenweiden... Und der Soundtrack treibt hier leider auch nicht so richtig an. 

Wenigstens wurde nix bei der Steuerung vermurkst, die ist wie gewohnt perfekt und auf Kenner der Serie bestens abgestimmt.


----------



## Bast3l (3. Juli 2020)

Wieder mal ein bischen GTA V Story... gestern bei dem Part wo Michael Trevor erklärt, dass er der "proto-hipster" ist wieder hart grunzen müssen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlzZhGr8G9w


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juli 2020)

Ich bin immer noch mit *Half Life Alyx* beschäftigt und trotz einiger technischer Probleme (Mikroruckler in manchen Gebieten, die nichts mit den Grafikeinstellungen und der Framerate zutun haben) macht's mir immer noch tierisch Spaß. Für mich ist das Spiel definitiv eine würdige Fortsetzung der Half Life Reihe, auch wenn ich da bis vor ein oder zwei Jahren nie mit gerechnet hätte, dass Valve je einen Nachfolger auf den Markt bringt, der meine Erwartungen und Hoffnungen erfüllt ... sie haben es doch geschafft.

Und ohne zu spoilern: Half Life 2 hatte Ravenholm, Half Life Alyx hat Jeff. Yep, Jeff ist echt übel! Wer's noch nicht gespielt hat und es noch vor hat: Freut euch auf Jeff 

Einziger Kritikpunkt am Spieldesign bisher: Das Leveldesign ist mir meist ein wenig zu linear, sowohl was Aufbau/Geometrie, als auch das Scripting angeht. Ein offeneres Leveldesign mit mittelgroßen abgeschlossenen Gebieten nach dem Vorbild von Dishonored 1 & 2 und evtl. Prey (die Arkane Studios sind für mich definitiv die Könige des Shooter/Action Adventure Leveldesigns) würde der Half Life Reihe definitiv gut tun.


----------



## MrFob (3. Juli 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch mit *Half Life Alyx* beschäftigt und trotz einiger technischer Probleme (Mikroruckler in manchen Gebieten, die nichts mit den Grafikeinstellungen und der Framerate zutun haben, macht's mir immer noch tierisch Spaß. Für mich ist das Spiel definitiv eine würdige Fortsetzung der Half Life Reihe, auch wenn ich da bis vor ein oder zwei Jahren nie mit gerechnet hätte, dass Valve je einen Nachfolger auf den Markt bringt, der meine Erwartungen und Hoffnungen erfüllt ... sie haben es doch geschafft.
> 
> Und ohne zu spoilern: Half Life 2 hatte Ravenholm, Half Life Alyx hat Jeff. Yep, Jeff und Jeff ist echt übel! Wer's noch nicht gespielt hat und es noch vor hat: Freut euch auf Jeff
> 
> Einziger Kritikpunkt am Spieldesign bisher: Das Leveldesign ist mir meist ein wenig zu linear. Ein offeneres Leveldesign mit mittelgroßen abgeschlossenen Gebieten nach dem Vorbild von Dishonored 1 & 2 und evtl. Prey (die Arkane Studios sind für mich definitiv die Könige des Shooter/Action Adventure Leveldesigns) würde der Half Life Reihe definitiv gut tun.



Wie findest du denn den Schwierigkeitsgrad so? Ich fand das doch recht fordernd, wenn es gegen die Combine ging.


In other news: Ich spiele gerade *Harspace Shipbreaker*. Ist noch im Early Access (mein erstes EA Spiel seit Star Citizen) macht bei dem Spiel aber nix aus, da es erstens schon sehr fertig wirkt und zweitens die Story eigentlich keine grosse Rolle spielt bzw. noch nicht drin ist. 

Man spielt als armer Hund, der sich bei einer Corporation dazu verpflichtet hat fuer sie im Erdorbit alte Raumschiffe zu verschrotten. Leider muss man fuer alles extraselbst  zahlen, inklusive dem Transfer in den Orbit, also faengt man mit einer Billionen Dollar Schulden an, die man abarbeiten muss. Mit einem Laser Cutter und einer Art Traktorstrahl-Greifhaken geht man also ans Werk, nimmt wertvolle Komponenten aus den prozedural generierten Wracks und schneidet Deckplatten auf. Man muss aber aufpassen, dass man nicht aus Versehen noch unter Druck stehende Innenraeume aufschneidet und weggeschleudert wird oder eine Energiezelle mit dem Laser trifft.

Das ganze ist eine Art Physik-Puzzler mit gaaanz ganz leichten Survival Elementen (man muss auf Treibstoff, Sauerstoff, etc. achten). Macht in meiner kurzen Anspielzeit bisher schon ganz gut Laune und koennte vielleicht so ein bisschen als Geheimtipp durchgehen. Werde im kommenden PCGC Podcast mehr dazu erzaehlen.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juli 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wie findest du denn den Schwierigkeitsgrad so? Ich fand das doch recht fordernd, wenn es gegen die Combine ging.



An dieser Stelle muss ich zugeben: Ich spiele auf leicht (zweitniedrigster Schwierigkeitsgrad), da VR über längere Sessions doch recht anstrengend sein kann und mein Spielbereich hier recht klein ist. Allerdings finde ich die Combine auch auf leicht oft recht schwierig, auch weil die Munition meist knapp ist und das Nachladen dauert bzw. ich mich manchmal ungeschickt anstelle und ein Magazin fallen lasse oder sowas. Aber die meisten Combine-Kampfszenen hab ich bisher trotzdem spätestens nach zwei bis drei Versuchen geschafft und man kann ja jederzeit schnellspeichern.

Ehrlich gesagt: Viel leicht würde ich es auch nicht haben wollen. Die Waffenupgrades (vor allem Laservisiere und Magazinupgrades) helfen definitiv. Mit dem Reflex-Visier der Pistole am Anfang (mein erstes Upgrade) hab ich ziemlich häufig daneben geschossen, da ich durch das Visier oft den Zielpunkt erst suchen musste.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juli 2020)

Ich will auch endlich Alyx spielen, aber dank Corona braucht das Versenden der Index scheinbar länger als zwei Monate. 

Um mich weiter davor zu drücken, Last of Us 2 zu beenden, wo ich eigentlich ja schon ein ordentliches Ende gesehen hatte, habe ich aus einer Laune heraus Dragon Age Origins mal wieder gestartet. Ich habe dort noch nie einen Zwerg gespielt und hatte sowieso mal vor, einen fiesen Drecksack-Wächter zu kreieren, der nur ätzend zu allen ist und den daher alle hassen. Nachdem meine rollige Zwergin nun auf den Plan getreten ist, bekomme ich leichte Skrupel, aber ich werde versuchen, dass durchziehen. Ich leide jetzt schon. 

Ansonsten spiele ich zur Zeit auch wieder gerne TESO.


----------



## MrFob (3. Juli 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle muss ich zugeben: Ich spiele auf leicht (zweitniedrigster Schwierigkeitsgrad), da VR über längere Sessions doch recht anstrengend sein kann und mein Spielbereich hier recht klein ist. Allerdings finde ich die Combine auch auf leicht oft recht schwierig, auch weil die Munition meist knapp ist und das Nachladen dauert bzw. ich mich manchmal ungeschickt anstelle und ein Magazin fallen lasse oder sowas. Aber die meisten Combine-Kampfszenen hab ich bisher trotzdem spätestens nach zwei bis drei Versuchen geschafft und man kann ja jederzeit schnellspeichern.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt: Viel leicht würde ich es auch nicht haben wollen. Die Waffenupgrades (vor allem Laservisiere und Magazinupgrades) helfen definitiv. Mit dem Reflex-Visier der Pistole am Anfang (mein erstes Upgrade) hab ich ziemlich häufig daneben geschossen, da ich durch das Visier oft den Zielpunkt erst suchen musste.



Jo, dann geht's dir aehnlich wie mir. Ich spiel auf Normal oder was auch immer der Standard war aber gerade die Combine haben mir dann oft schon auch Probleme bereitet. Lustigerweise fand ich das Holo-Visier fast besser als den Laserpointer. Zum einen war mir der Laserstrahl oft etwas zu subtil, so dass ich ihn im Eifer des Gefechts aus den Augen verloren habe, zum anderen machte es das Holo-Visier halt einfacher auf die Schwachpunkte zu zielen. ... Und es hatte immer so ein bisschen das Agenten-Feeling wenn man mit der erhobenen Pistole ordentlich gezielt hat. 



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich will auch endlich Alyx spielen, aber dank Corona braucht das Versenden der Index scheinbar länger als zwei Monate.
> ...
> Dragon Age Origins mal wieder gestartet. Ich habe dort noch nie einen Zwerg gespielt und hatte sowieso mal vor, einen fiesen Drecksack-Wächter zu kreieren, der nur ätzend zu allen ist und den daher alle hassen. Nachdem meine rollige Zwergin nun auf den Plan getreten ist, bekomme ich leichte Skrupel, aber ich werde versuchen, dass durchziehen. Ich leide jetzt schon.
> .


Oh mann, gerade waehrend Corona sollten sie VR Brillen doch schneller ausliefern. Die Leute brauchen das! 

Das mit den "Arschloch-Playthroughs" bekomme ich auch nie hin. Meistens lasse ich die immer einfach irgendwann liegen. Ich wollte in DA mal einen Waldelfen spielen, der so einen richtigen Hass auf alle anderen Voelker hat. Aber das wurde mir irgendwann zu krass.
In KotOR habe ich mal einen dunklen Lord gespielt aber das ist halt auch Star Wars, da gehoert das dann auch dazu und die Mass Effect Trilogie habe ich mal mit einem ganz fiesen komplett Renegade Shepard durchgespielt aber da sind die boesen Dialogoptionen auch oft recht humorvoll umgesetzt. Ansonsten krieg ichd as meistens nicht durchgezogen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (3. Juli 2020)

Hab jetzt auch noch Uncharted: Lost legacy durchgespielt.
Das Uncharted-Prinzip geht irgendwie in ner Open World nicht auf. Mir gefallen einige Puzzles recht gut, aber es läuft alles nach demselben Schema ab. Auch die Story ist, naja, vorhersehbar ist noch positiv gesagt. Lediglich Nathan's Bruder konnte das Ganze etwas auflockern und wäre mMn die bessere Wahl gewesen wie Nadine, die furchtbar blass und als lahmer Sidekick daherkommt.
Auch dem Antagonisten fehlt nur ein "Muahahahahaha!", so klischeebwhaftet ist er. Alleine der Schluss ist sowas von doof...
Trotzdem hatte ich meinen Spaß damit. Das BumBumm macht spaß, manche Rätsel sind nett gemacht und durchaus auf TR-Niveau und auch die Kletterpassagen sind besser als wie in den Vorgängern, leider immer noch fernab von fordernd. 
Chloe hat für mich persönlich auch nie und nimmer das Charisma von Lara, trotz ähnlicher Vergangenheit, oder gerade deswegen? Dennoch finde ich sie sympathischer als Nathan Drake.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juli 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Jo, dann geht's dir aehnlich wie mir. Ich spiel auf Normal oder was auch immer der Standard war aber gerade die Combine haben mir dann oft schon auch Probleme bereitet. Lustigerweise fand ich das Holo-Visier fast besser als den Laserpointer. Zum einen war mir der Laserstrahl oft etwas zu subtil, so dass ich ihn im Eifer des Gefechts aus den Augen verloren habe, zum anderen machte es das Holo-Visier halt einfacher auf die Schwachpunkte zu zielen. ... Und es hatte immer so ein bisschen das Agenten-Feeling wenn man mit der erhobenen Pistole ordentlich gezielt hat.



Laserpointer funktionieren wohl hauptsächlich in dunklen Gebieten gut, was aber sicher auch nicht unrealistisch ist. Die Anzeige von Schwachstellen mit dem Reflexvisier ist zwar praktisch, aber wie gesagt: Zumindest bei der Pistole hatte ich ständig das Problem, dass ich im Eifer des Gefechts den Zielpunkt nicht gefunden habe. Da konnte ich komplett ohne Visier vor dem Upgrade sogar noch besser zielen, daher hab ich das Visier beim Combine-Gewehr auch nie eingebaut.

Und tatsächlich denke ich, trotz Rift S, auch immer wieder mal über ne Valve Index nach, hauptsächlich wegen der 144 Hz Displays und damit ich auf die Oculus Software verzichten kann, die in letzter Zeit häufiger Probleme macht. Allerdings ist mir der Preis der Index dann doch noch zu hoch. Evtl. gibt's ja zum Black Friday dieses Jahr interessante Angebote. Und die Controller der Rift S fressen Batterien ohne Ende. Seit ich Half Life Alyx vor ca. einer Woche angefangen habe hab ich schon 4x die Batterien gewechselt, obwohl ich nichts anderes mit den Controllern gespielt habe. Da war die Rift CV1 deutlich genügsamer. Hab damals The Talos Principle mit ich glaube zwei Batterie-Ladungen durchgespielt bei 30+ Stunden Spielzeit. Bei Half Life Alyx bin ich gerade mal bei 10 Stunden angekommen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Juli 2020)

Ich bin nach dem Abschluss von Last of Us 2 nun frei für jegliche spielerischen Schandtaten und ziehe gerade den "Böser Wächter-Zwerg"-Weg bei Dragon Age Origins durch. 
Es ist sehr unerfreulich, aber wenn man sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat, dass man ein beschissener Soziopath ist, geht es eigentlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muahhaha....aber ok, die Elfen wurden eh vernichtet, was will man da noch mit Liebe? Ach ja, ich habe das Recht der Auflösung im Turm der Magier durchgesetzt...und dabei Wynn getötet...nun geht es Redcliff und der Urne an den Kragen...und Leliana.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juli 2020)

Wusste irgendwie schon immer dass du ne Psychopathin bist


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Juli 2020)

Ja, ich bin auch überrascht. Ich dachte, ich würde weniger Spaß daran haben. 

Leliana ist übrigens geblieben, nachdem meine Zwergin behauptet hat, mit der Urne sei alles ok. Mann, wird die ein Gesicht machen, wenn sie eines Tages zum Tempel pilgert. 

Leider scheint die DragonAgeKeep gerade down zu sein. Ich muss meine bösen Fortschritte für Teil 3 speichern, bevor ich sie vergesse.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Juli 2020)

Zwei Spiele hab ich abgeschlossen, ein "neues" begonnen:

*Summer in Mara* ist durchgespielt nach knapp 30 Stunden. Alles in allem ein schönes Spiel, das ein paar Elemente aus Stardew Valley mit Elementen aus Zelda kombiniert, allerdings ohne Kämpfe. Wenig Tiefgang, aber dafür super entspannend und mit einer schönen Atmosphäre. Die Dialoge sind gut geschrieben, die Charaktere sympathisch, nur das Questdesign war auf lange Sicht etwas langweilig. Aber dank der Dialoge war das trotzdem okay für mich. Wirklich gestört haben mich nur einige Bugs, die teilweise gefixt wurden, teilweise aber auch nicht. So kam irgendwann z. B. ein Patch, der einen Teil des Userinterfaces mit Charakterportraits in der Questliste verdeckt hat, so dass man nicht immer sehen konnte, welche Ziele man schon erreicht hat und welche nicht. Auch das Balancing war ein wenig seltsam. Bei anderen regnet es gefühlt jeden zweiten Tag (wichtig um die Pflanzen zu bewässern), bei mir dagegen hatte ich die ersten Spielstunden gar keinen Regen, wodurch die Brunnen ständig trocken waren. Später im Spiel wurde es dann zum Glück mehr. Irgendwie scheine ich beim Zufallsgenerator den kürzeren gezogen haben. In solchen Fällen würde ich mir wünschen, dass mit jedem Tag ohne Regen die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein wenig steigt, so dass das ganze ein wenig besser ausbananciert ist. Aber alles in allem ein schönes "Urlaubs"-Spiel, das einfach eine sehr angenehme Stimmung versprüht.

Ebenfalls abgeschlossen: *Half Life Alyx*. Es ist wohl Meckern auf hohem Niveau, dass ich "nur" knapp 15 Stunden gebraucht habe. Für einen Triple-A Shooter ist das auf jeden Fall mehr als in Ordnung. Das Spiel hat mich generell ziemlich von den Socken gehauen, ein paar Kritikpunkte gibt es trotzdem: Erstens hatte ich teilweise ziemliches Bildstottern, unabhängig von den Grafikeinstellungen (lt. Steamforum bin ich mit dem Problem definitiv nicht allein, selbst Leute mit i9 9900k und 2080 Ti haben das Problem). Es war zwar spielbar, aber es hat teilweise schon ein wenig die Immersion beschädigt. In diesem Zustand würde ich das Spiel keinem zeigen, der noch nie VR ausprobiert hat und daher möglicherweise Probleme mit Motion Sickness kriegen könnte. Auch das Leveldesign ist für meinen Geschmack ein bisschen zu linear gewesen. Das ist aber auch Meckern auf hohem Niveau, denn generell waren die Leveldesigns wirklich gut und auch sehr abwechslungsreich. Es gab in jeder Ecke etwas zu entdecken, viele Objekte waren interaktiv. Und grafisch war das Ding auch richtig gut gemacht, Atmosphäre stimmt auch. Alles in allem ein toller Mix auf Oldschool-Shooter a la Mitte 2000er und klassischem Survivalhorror a la Silent Hill/Resident Evil der PS2-Ära (langsames Gameplay, wenig Muni, limitierte Heilung), aber eben gepaart mit den Möglichkeiten, die VR bietet und das ohne Kompromisse. Aus meiner Sicht mit Abstand der beste VR-Only Titel, den ich bisher gespielt habe. Daran sollten sich alle anderen orientieren. Evtl. poste ich später dazu noch ein paar spoilerfreie Bilder im Screenshot-Thread.

Aus dem virtuellen Regal gewühlt hab ich dafür mal wieder *Subnautica*, das ich damals nie komplett durchgespielt habe, da ich vor ein oder zwei Jahren nach nem Hardwareupgrade das falsche Benutzerprofil gesichert habe und dadurch viele Spielstände (nicht nur Subnautica) verloren habe. Man sehen, ob ich's dieses Mal durchspielen werde. Die Motivation ist aktuell auf jeden Fall da, auch wenn ich schon ein wenig Angst vor den Tauchfahrten in größerer Tiefe habe. Gerade in VR ist das nichts für schwache Nerven. Außerdem hab ich noch ein paar Mods installiert, z. B. für eine größere Schnellauswahlleiste, ein paar zusätzliche Grafikoptionen und einige Bugfixes. Eigentlich bin ich ja kein großer Fan von Survivalspielen, aber Subnautica mit seiner wirklich schön gemachten Spielwelt und den nicht zu harten Survivalmechaniken ohne allzu viel Grinding und Wiederholungen hat es mir doch irgendwie angetan.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Juli 2020)

Nachdem ich in meinem Urlaub im Mai rund 50 Stunden in Original Sin  2 reingebuttert habe, zocke ich seitdem schon wieder so gut wie gar nicht - auch dank aufgehobenem Lockdown und Wetter. Heute habe ich mich dank der aufgezogenen Wölkchen aber mal hin gesetzt, meine Oculus Quest geupdated und Beat Saber für Custom Songs gemoddet. Immerhin eine halbe Stunde gespielt. Außerdem sind seit dem letzten mal drei neue Levels in Pistol Whip erschienen - nice! Ansonsten würde ich eigentlich gern mal wieder mehr Farming Simulator spielen. Zumal Louis und ich eine Farm begonnen haben und ich dann untergetaucht bin.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juli 2020)

Desardh schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich eigentlich gern mal wieder mehr Farming Simulator spielen. Zumal Louis und ich eine Farm begonnen haben und ich dann untergetaucht bin.



Spiel ist noch installiert


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Juli 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Spiel ist noch installiert



Alles klärchen, mein Bärchen. Aber lass uns noch mal die Sache mit den Mod-Maps probieren, weil die... toller sind.  
(GreenRiver2019 oder Stappenbach+GlobalCompany)


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Juli 2020)

Die Tiefen Wege...was hasse ich dieses Gebiet in DA. 

Ich bin immer froh, wenn ich da durch bin. Außerdem fällt mir einmal mehr auf, dass auch der hochgelobte erste Teil bereits Mechaniken hatte, die später Teil 2 zum Verhängnis wurden. 
Sprangen die Gegner in Kirkwall von den Dächern, spawnen sie hier halt aus dem Boden und spätesten nach drei Wellen Tiefenlauerern bin ich  nun genauso genervt, wie von den Banditen in DA2. 

Edit: Ach, ganz vergessen. Spinnen spawnen hier auch stetig aus der Luft. 
Die nerven auch.


----------



## Rdrk710 (6. Juli 2020)

Gerade mit Death Stranding durch. Ich kann jeden verstehen, dem das Spiel zu langweilig war. Allerdings habe ich mich durchgebissen und wusste es mit der Zeit sehr zu schätzen, dass dieses Spiel mich nicht pausenlos mit Dopamin-Belohnungen überschüttet. Hier passt sogar die unflüssige Menüführung beinahe irritierend gut zum ganzen Konzept. Mithin war es dann eine geradezu meditative Erfahrung. Das Gewichtsmanagement, bei dem man Ausrüstung gegen getragenes Gewicht ausbalancieren muss, hat am Ende dann deutlich mehr Spaß gemacht, als ich mir eingangs eingestehen wollte - gleiches gilt für das strategische Platzieren der Ziplines, die dann dem Spiel einen neuen "Twist" verpasst haben.

Die Story war erwartbar grotesk, allerdings zum Ende hin dann durchaus auch etwas herzerweichend. 

Für mich eigentlich das Spiel des Jahres 2019.



Spoiler



Ich hätte überhaupt nichts dagegen, wenn Kojima tatsächlich an einem Nachfolger werkelte, in welchem ich dann die Abenteuer der inzwischen erwachsenen Loiuse Strand erleben könnte, die dem Last Stranding endgültig die Stirn bietet  



Von mir 9/10 Punkten


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Juli 2020)

Kleiner Zwischenstand von der „Ich spiele einen Psycho-Zwerg“-Dragon Age-Front (Ok, das Spiel ist alt, aber ich pack’s mal in Spoiler):



Spoiler



1. Der Zirkel wurde aufgelöst, alle Magier tot , inklusive Wynn, die das nicht so toll fand. 

2. Die Werwölfe unterstützt und mit ihnen die Elfen ausgelöscht

3.Die Urne von Andraste entweiht, Leliana belogen

4. Connor getötet

5. Branka den Amboss der Leere überlassen

6. Die Elfen im Gesindeviertel den Magiern aus Tevinter als Sklaven überlassen; Zevran hat mal kurz Einspruch eingelegt, ließ sich dann aber belabern, Fenris hätte meiner Wächterin wohl augenblicklich die Haut abgezogen, aber Zev ist da etwas nachsichtiger gewesen. 

7. Diverse Dämonen befreit 

8. Bruder Genitivi ermordet 

9. Morrigan erstochen

10. Alistair verdorben 

11. Ruck getötet und es  seiner Mutter erzählt

12. Diverse andere Morde



An mehr kann ich mich nicht erinnern. 

Bin jetzt bei Awakening und werde umgehend daran erinnert, was sie aus dem armen, freundlichen, rolligen Awakening-Anders in DA2 gemacht haben 

Mal schauen, was ich nun im DLC so anstellen werde.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Juli 2020)

Ich finde das in vielen RPG, gerade von BioWare, übrigens immer ein wenig zu extrem gelöst:

Entweder, man ist durch und durch "gut", quasi ein(e) Heilige(r), oder aber völlig von der Rolle sadistisch, brutal und mörderisch. Der fein nuancierte Schurke, der zwar ebenfalls ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken tötet, falls es "sein muss", aber üblicherweise auf grausame Exzesse verzichtet, weil sinnlos, fehlt in der Regel, oder existiert wenn, dann meistens nur als (gut gemachter) NPC.  
Z. B. so eine Figur wie "Gustavo Fring" aus Breaking Bad.

Aus dem Grund verzichte ich bei solchen Spielen gerne auf "böse" Playthroughs, weil mir persönlich einfach zu übertrieben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Juli 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich finde das in vielen RPG, gerade von BioWare, übrigens immer ein wenig zu extrem gelöst:
> 
> (...)
> 
> Aus dem Grund verzichte ich bei solchen Spielen gerne auf "böse" Playthroughs, weil mir persönlich einfach zu übertrieben.



Ja, geht mir ähnlich. 
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, welches RPG es war, aber da wollte ich auch mal ein paar böse Taten begehen, weil es zum Charakter gepasst hätte (könnte SWTOR gewesen sein), aber das war soooo plakativ und drüber, dass es ein wenig doof war. Obwohl es da auch ein wenig durch die Synchronisation kam, die DA Origins dem Wächter ja nicht gegönnt hat. 

Das heißt, dass ich in „ernsthaften“ Spieldurchläufen auch immer recht gut spiele. 
Situationsbedingt gibt es da sicher auch immer Ausnahmen (bspw. stirbt der Mann, der die Elfenkinder in DA2 entführt immer auf die gleiche, unangenehme Art, obwohl man den ja ausliefern könnte...glaube ich  ).

Hier wollte ich ja gerne als Ausgangsspielstand einen bösen Wächter haben und an irgendeinem Punkt konnte ich es auch nicht mehr richtig ernst nehmen und es wurde lustig.  
Die Quittung bekam ich insofern, als dass ich nachher keine Heiler mehr hatte und sehr viel Geduld und Wundverbände brauchte. 

Ob ich es übers Herz bringe, in DA2 mal eine böse Hawke zu spielen, weiß ich noch nicht. Es ist vielleicht reizvoll, wenn alle sie hassen, aber ich weiß nicht, ich liebe ja Sarkasto-Hawke! Und wie zur Hölle kann man Varric  gegen sich aufbringen? 

Aber RPG in böse...spielt man in Tyranny nicht auf der Seite der Bösen? Hatte das nur mal kurz angespielt und weiß nicht, wie gut es da umgesetzt ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2020)

*Command & Conquer Remastered*

Die Allierten-Kampagne in Red Alert bereits  zu 2/3 in 7 Stunden abgeschlossen.

Jetzt, nach so vielen Jahren des letzten Spielens des SVGA-Originals, wird mir erneut bewusst warum mir dieser Ableger hauchdünn besser als das erste C&C gefällt:
1. Marine-Einheiten haben im Kampf GDI vs.  NOD gefehlt.
2. Gewisse Einheiten sowie Bauten wie Spion, Tesla Coil, Wachhunde etc. sind noch ne Ecke cooler.
3. Generell wurden die Missionen wesentlich abwechslungsreicher designt, es muss nicht immer zwingend alles platt gemacht werden.

Dafür hatte der Tiberium-Konflikt den besseren Soundtrack, die hörenswerte E.V.A., bessere Schauspieler UND (!) eine bei weitem nicht so grausame wie teils asynchron Synchro. Letzteres muss ich über die Jahre stark verdrängt haben. Von Esling ist darunter noch mit Abstand das Glanzlicht, aber bei Stavros, Einstein und Co. bluten mir fast die Ohren. 

Und leider sind die Zwischensequenzen beim Remaster-Re trotz AI-Hochrechnung schlechter als die aus dem anderen Spiel. Aber DEUTLICH schlechter. 



Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Juli 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Aber RPG in böse...spielt man in Tyranny nicht auf der Seite der Bösen? Hatte das nur mal kurz angespielt und weiß nicht, wie gut es da umgesetzt ist.



Ja, dort kann man eigentlich nur "böse" spielen, aber eben in verschiedenen Schattierungen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Juli 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, dort kann man eigentlich nur "böse" spielen, aber eben in verschiedenen Schattierungen.



Mal schauen. Vielleicht hole ich das irgendwann doch nochmal von meiner POS.


----------



## Rdrk710 (7. Juli 2020)

Mich regt auf, dass die KI in Tiberiumkonflikt stellenweise Obelisken und Kasernen völlig ins Nichts hinein bauen kann, also ohne benachbarte Gebäude, und das ggf. immer wieder. Das Problem musste ich zwei, drei mal lösen, indem ich mögliche Bauplätze vollgestellt habe...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2020)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Mich regt auf, dass die KI in Tiberiumkonflikt stellenweise Obelisken und Kasernen völlig ins Nichts hinein bauen kann, also ohne benachbarte Gebäude, und das ggf. immer wieder. Das Problem musste ich zwei, drei mal lösen, indem ich mögliche Bauplätze vollgestellt habe...


Japp, eine gewisse "Schummelei" ist das schon, genauso wie separierte Geschütztürme die völlig für sich allein stehen. Widerum sind diese aber ziemlich easy zu zerstören da sie sonst ja keine zusätzliche Verteidigung haben.

Nebenbei:
Die Erzsammler sind deutlich schlauer als die Tiberium-Pendants, das ist mir Beginn von Red Alert direkt aufgefallen. [emoji55]

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Juli 2020)

Weiß nicht ob ich das Wort "schlau" in dem Zusammenhang schon verwenden würde^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob ich das Wort "schlau" in dem Zusammenhang schon verwenden würde^^


Wenn die Koordination zwischen zwei Sammlern die sich eine Raffinerie teilen besser verläuft und auch keine seltsamen Routen eingeschlagen werden ist das in meinen Augen schon ein Intelligenz-Sprung. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Juli 2020)

*Dragon Age Origins* ist nun endgültig abgeschlossen. Die schlecht gelaunte Zwergen-Wächterin hat noch eine Stadt zerstört und den Ruf der Grauen Wächter gleich mit, bevor sie in den Ruhestand gegangen ist. 

Ich habe dann sofort zum zweiten Teil übergeleitet und gleich ein ziemlich schlechtes Gewissen bekommen, als ich einen fröhlichen Reisebericht von Bruder Genitivi las, den meine Zwergin (nicht ich!) kürzlich ermordet hat. 
Teil 2 wäre auf Böse sicher auch reizvoll, aber dann scherzt Varric rum und Aveline redet über ihre Verbundenheit mit den Hawkes, die im ersten Jahr in Kirkwall verfestigt wurde,  und ich weiß, dass ich allein zu den Beiden nicht fies sein will...vielleicht irgendwann mal, aber dann nicht mit Sarkasto-Hawke. 
Ich mag an Teil 2 immer noch das Setting (diese Brutalismus-Stadt mit ihrer dunklen Geschichte) und die Story über den außer Kontrolle geratenen Konflikt zwischen Magiern und Templern, der das zukünftige Grüppchen um Hawke mit reinzieht und sich noch weit ausbreiten wird (bis Teil 3  ). 

Es ist daher schade, dass u.a. die technische Umsetzung das Spiel so abgewertet hat. Dass man dieses Mal kein Volk oder Origin wählen kann, geht für mich z.B völlig in Ordnung, da es eben um die Geschichte dieses bestimmten Charakters geht, aber es ist verständlich, dass das auch nicht auf Gegenliebe stieß. 

Ich mag übrigens die englische Synchronisation. Die Deutsche war auch nicht schlecht, aber da fällt mir wieder auf, dass unterschiedliche Akzente durchaus ihren Reiz haben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Juli 2020)

Ich bin noch bei *The Last of Us Part 2*. 

Ich kann die Kontroversen um das Spiel beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen. Zugegeben, es hat seine Schwächen. Die hatte Teil 1 aber auch. Manche Dinge hätte man besser machen können. 


Spoiler



Abby erscheint plötzlich im Theater und dann ein plötzlicher Cut. Man spielt Abby. Hätte man anders lösen können.


Dennoch eine grundsätzlich tolle Idee, die Perspektive des vermeintlichen Antagonisten zu spielen. Zumindest hab ich Verständnis für Abby. Es gab schon ein paar Szenen, in denen ich Ellie am liebsten eine rein gehauen hätte. Und selbst abseits von Storyszenen gab es einige Stellen, die mir Unbehagen bereitet haben. Mehr als einmal blieb ein Gegner nach einem Kampf am Leben und bettelte entweder um sein Leben oder verhöhnte die Spielfigur unter Schmerzen. Entweder erschlägt man den Gegner (ja, erschlagen, denn erschießen ging nicht) oder man lässt ihn leben und er stirbt langsam an seinen Verletzungen. Eine Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. 

Auch gut finde ich, dass man mehr Einblick in das Leben der Bewohner dieser postapokalyptischen Welt bekommt. Das blieb in Teil 1 mehr oder weniger aus, da man sich hier auf die beiden Charaktere fokussierte. Teil 2 hat jedoch dafür das Problem, dass einige Charaktere kaum richtige Entwicklung erfahren.


Spoiler



z.B. Jesse, der mir zwar sowieso nie besonders sympathisch war, aber  zu dem ich auch nicht wirklich Bezug hatte und sein plötzliches Ableben mir doch ziemlich egal war.



Dafür gab es aber auch Szenen, die ans Herz gingen und auch mal angenehm heiter waren. Die sind rar gesät, haben dafür aber umso mehr Impact. 


Spoiler



Vor allem die Rückblende, in der Joel Ellie in ein Museum mitnimmt, hat mir super gefallen.



Auch gameplaytechnisch hat sich einiges getan und audiovisuell ist das Spiel top. Ich bin zwar längst noch nicht durch, aber ich kann schon jetzt sagen, dass das Spiel trotz Schwächen meeeeeilenweit von schlecht entfernt ist. Und gerade die Charaktere agieren, wenn auch nicht immer logisch, doch glaubhaft und ihre Motive und ihre Taten sind durch die Bank weg nachvollziehbar. Oft grausam, aber nachvollziehbar. Menschlich sein heißt immerhin, auch mal komplett irrational zu handeln. Niemand handelt immer aus Logik heraus. Mathe ist logisch. Menschen nicht.


----------



## golani79 (10. Juli 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch bei *The Last of Us Part 2*.
> Ich kann die Kontroversen um das Spiel beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen. Zugegeben, es hat seine Schwächen. Die hatte Teil 1 aber auch. Manche Dinge hätte man besser machen können.
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das fand ich wieder sehr gut - am Anfang zwar so "wtf?!", aber das hat nicht lange angehalten. 
War dann eigentlich doch sofort neugierig .. irgendwie gefinkelt, weil man 



Spoiler



eben wissen will, was Abby so widerfahren ist, damit alles so weit gekommen ist und auf der anderen Seite wird man quasi mitten im Spiel mit nem Cliffhanger hängen gelassen, was dann doch ein wenig fies ist, weil man wissen will, wie es denn nun weitergeht mit Ellie, Tommy und Dina. Hat bei mir irgendwie gemischte Gefühle erzeugt anfangs, aber habe mich recht schnell in die Geschichte von Abby hineinversetzen können und mochte den Charakter dann eigentlich auch ganz gerne






RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mehr als einmal blieb ein Gegner nach einem Kampf am Leben und bettelte entweder um sein Leben oder verhöhnte die Spielfigur unter Schmerzen. Entweder erschlägt man den Gegner (ja, erschlagen, denn erschießen ging nicht) oder man lässt ihn leben und er stirbt langsam an seinen Verletzungen. Eine Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.



Hatte auch ab und zu versucht, jemanden am  Leben zu lassen, aber oft wars dann so, dass sie wieder zur Waffe gegriffen haben und einem keine andere Wahl gelassen haben.
Da hätte ich es ganz cool gefunden, wenn es auch mal anders ausgegangen wäre. Aber wie im Vorfeld ja bereits bekannt, wollte man mit dem  Spiel in die tiefsten menschlichen Abgründe vordringen .. man hat deswegen wohl oft einfach keine Wahl.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2020)

Hab gestern die berühmt-berüchtigte Atom-Kommandozentrale-Mission in "C&C Remastered (Red Alert)" gemeistert. Wie gut dass ich aus Gewohnheit immer Spielstände im 5-Minuten-Rythmus sichere,  da in besagter Mission ab einem bestimmten Spuelfortschritt ein 1-Stündiger Countdown abläuft, und nach Infiltrierung der Kommandozentrale nimmt man die Restzeit des Countdowns mit um die Raketen unschädlich zu machen. Im ersten Versuch hatte ich nur 12 Minuten über, war damit zeitlich nicht schaffbar. Nach erneutem Hochladen eines Spielstands mit Counter-Restzeit 56 Minuten einfach den Angriff beschleunigt, noch mehr Helis und Panzer produziert und damit Stalins Basis in Blitzkriegmanier platt gemacht. Danach war noch ein dickes 30-Minuten-Polster über, genug Zeit damit Tanya die bösen Blechbubis tanzen lässt. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juli 2020)

Hab aktuell keine Ahnung/Lust was ich spielen soll. Habe haufenweise Spiele. 

Zu AC brauche ich aktuell etwas Abstand, COD keinen Bock... Bei Warthunder sind die Kiddies aktuell auf Dope. Macht so keinen Spaß.

Brauche mal was anderes.

Aber soweit ich mich meine dunkel zu erinnern müßte doch in 2-3 Tagen Death Stranding am PC freigeschaltet werden. Oder?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Juli 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Genau das fand ich wieder sehr gut - am Anfang zwar so "wtf?!", aber das hat nicht lange angehalten.
> War dann eigentlich doch sofort neugierig .. irgendwie gefinkelt, weil man
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fand den Abschnitt, der dann folgte etwas lang, aber eigentlich war es schon ganz gut gemacht, dass man Einblicke in den Verlauf der drei Tage aus einer anderen Sicht bekam. 

Den Hass gegen Abby kann ich letzten Endes auch nur bedingt nachvollziehen. 
Gut, ich persönlich finde ihre Statur nun auch nicht besonders ästhetisch, aber das ist halt ebenso Geschmacksache, wie dass ich Muskelbergmänner nicht attraktiv finde. 
Wo ich hingehen nicht bei den Kritikern bin, ist ihre Rolle bei dem ganzen Desaster. 

Ich war leider zu Beginn ein wenig bezüglich ihrer Geschichte gespoilert und konnte daher früh Verständnis aufbringen. 



Spoiler



Vielleicht ist es meine berufliche Vorbelastung, aber ich konnte Joels Tat bereits im ersten Teil nicht komplett gutheißen. Er war mir vielleicht stellenweise sympathisch, aber ein strahlender Held war er nach der Ermordung des Arztes und den daraus folgenden Konsequenzen nicht mehr. 

Dieser Arzt war ebenso wie er ein liebevoller Vater, der Gutes im Sinn hatte. Seine Tochter wuchs behütet auf, war gerade frisch verliebt, erlebte mit, wie es plötzlich wieder Hoffnung für die Menschen gab und wie ein einzelner Mann all das zerstörte. 

Diesen Mann haben sie und die Leute, die den Arzt damals unterstützen aus einer Mischung aus Rachedurst und Gerechtigkeitssinn gejagt und grausam hingerichtet. 
Damit war die Sache eigentlich durch. Ellie und Tommy wurden frei gelassen und gingen nun ihrerseits dem Bestreben nach Rache und Gerechtigkeit nach. 

Ich konnte absolut nachvollziehen, warum Abby das gemacht hat. Sie steckt in der gleichen Situation wie Ellie. Und während Ellie Menschen mit einer Eisenstange erschlägt und einen Mord nach dem anderen an der Gruppe begeht, hilft Abby zwei flüchtigen Sektenmitgliedern und alles kehrt sich irgendwie um.



Am Ende war ich von Ellies Feldzug nicht mehr überzeugt. Ich fand es etwas ausufernd, dass man die Tage aus beiden Sichten sieht, aber letzten Endes hat sich dadurch viel offenbart.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Juli 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> [...]


Im Gegensatz zu Abby, die Joels Tod lange geplant hat, handelt Ellie bedeutend impulsiver. Nur Joel, niemanden sonst. Ellie hingegen: Jeden, der ihr im Weg steht.


Spoiler



Als sie Nora mit der Eisenstange bearbeitet hat, geschah das im Affekt. Das war ja nicht geplant, was sie tat. Später hat sie sich ganz offensichtlich mies dabei gefühlt, als sie von Dina gepflegt wurde. Und auch als sie Mel erschossen hat, war das nicht so geplant. Vor allem, als sie entdeckte, dass Mel schwanger war, war das für Ellie wie ein Schlag in die Magengegend.



Im Endeffekt muss ich aber gestehen - obwohl ich Ellie als Charakter mega genial finde - dass ich eher Verständnis für Abby aufbringen kann, als für Ellie. Die Erzählweise finde ich auch grundsätzlich echt gut. Gab es halt so in der Art und Weise noch nie, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2020)

Mal was ganz anderes als das übliche. Keine Kills, kein Autorennen.

Nein Beyond Blue. Ein Indiegame. Das Spiel ist zum tiefenentspannten Relaxen. Man unternimmt Tauchgänge, scannt die Tierwelt und erfährt so mehr über die Meere. Es macht Spaß und ist mal was anderes nebenbei. Kein 08/15 Titel und -Setting. Das Spiel hat übrigens auch deutsche Untertitel





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pOAWBCXpo6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (12. Juli 2020)

*F1 2020*
mit eigenem Team.
Ich kenne 2019 ein wenig und wollte darum gleich mal das neue Feature testen.
Da stand ich nun mit wenig Geld und einem Nachwuchsfahrer.
Dass mein Auto keine Rakete ist, war mir schon bewusst. Dass ich dann aber gegen Williams um die rote Laterne kämpfen muss...
Macht ebenfalls Spass 
Im ersten Rennen wurde ich dann 18er (50% Renndistanz, KI 75%  ) Was wirklich schmerzte, war die Tatsache, das mein "Angestellter" 30 Sekunden vor mir die Zielflagge sah.
Nun gut. Australien war noch nie meine Lieblingsstrecke. Also auf nach Bahrain. Da liefs dann schon ein wenig besser.
Sehr guter Start und ich konnte die Alfas lange hinter mir behalten. Am Ende wurde es ein, für dieses Team, respektabler Platz 15. Correa, mein Teamgefährte, schaffte es leider nur auf Platz 19.


Die Saison hat für Norris nicht gut begonnen. Bei beiden Rennen ausgeschieden.
So oder so, haben die Stärkenverhältnisse im Game nicht viel mit der aktuellen Situation zu tun.
Russel, welchen ich für einen sehr guten Fahrer halte, ist langsamer als Latifi (Rookie).
Der Ferrari-Motor wird als den stärksten angegeben. Ist ja jetzt nicht mehr so der Fall.
Aber ich fahre eh auf Honda


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2020)

Heute mal Black Mesa getestet. Grafisch ist die Überarbeitung für das alte Spiel wirklich top gelungen. Absoluten Respekt für diese Leistung.

Was mich ärgert/stört ist, daß die Steuerung trotz individuell möglicher Keybindung nicht so funktioniert wie ich es gern hätte. Ich spiele gern mit Pfeiltastensteuerung. Demnach ist für mich Shift rechts Sprint (geht), ducken Ctrl rechts (geht nicht, obwohl mit individueller Keybindung eingestellt). Springen auf Numblock geht trotz Einstellung auch nicht.

Und das Fenster für Benutzen von Gegenständen (Bedienen, Aufheben) funktioniert mal, mal nicht. Trotzdem der Blick auf den entsprechenden Gegenstand (Schalter, Toilettenpapierrolle) fokussiert ist.

Der ganzen Steuerung (hölzern, unergonomisch) merkt man deren Alter (fast 22 Jahre) an. Eine Frischzellenkur in dem Bereich täte Black Mesa durchaus gut.


----------



## MrFob (12. Juli 2020)

Spiele gerade *Lifeless Planet* (ist die Woche umsonst im Epic Store). Graphisch sehr sehr seeeeeehr altbacken. Spielerisch sehr anspruchslos, es geht kaum ueber den Status eines Walking Simulators hinaus, die kleinen "Raetsel" sind nicht der Rede wert und die Plattform passagen sind zum Glueck easy genug, sonst wuerden sie eher nerven. Naja, war halt ein Ein-Mann-Projekt, da kann man auch nicht zu viel erwarten.
Trotzdem schafft es das Spiel irgendwie ein ganz coole Atmosphaere aufzubauen (vor allem auch durch die Musik). So ein bisschen was zwischen 2001 Space Odyssey und einem Mystery Film. Nach ca. 3.5 Stunden Spielzeit hoffe ich zwar, dass es dann doch langsam den Ende zugeht denn es faengt schon arg an sich zu ziehen aber fuer einen gechillten Titel und vor allem umsonst war es schon gar nicht so schlecht.

6/10 Gruene Felsbrocken.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Juli 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Spiele gerade *Lifeless Planet* (ist die Woche umsonst im Epic Store). Graphisch sehr sehr seeeeeehr altbacken. Spielerisch sehr anspruchslos, es geht kaum ueber den Status eines Walking Simulators hinaus, die kleinen "Raetsel" sind nicht der Rede wert und die Plattform passagen sind zum Glueck easy genug, sonst wuerden sie eher nerven. Naja, war halt ein Ein-Mann-Projekt, da kann man auch nicht zu viel erwarten.
> Trotzdem schafft es das Spiel irgendwie ein ganz coole Atmosphaere aufzubauen. So ein bisschen was zwischen 2001 Space Odyssey und einem Mystery Film. Nach ca. 3.5 Stunden Spielzeit hoffe ich zwar, dass es dann doch langsam den Ende zugeht denn es faengt schon arg an sich zu ziehen aber fuer einen gechillten Titel und vor allem umsonst war es schon gar nicht so schlecht.
> 
> 6/10 Gruene Felsbrocken.



Kenn ich noch. Hat pcg recht zerrissen, ich fand es aber auch ganz ok.
https://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare...emperhafte-exkursion-ins-all.html#post9748988


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Habe jetzt am Weekend mal mit WoW Classic angefangen. Und ja, es hat was. Nicht zu vergleichen mit Retail, es ist eben ein anderes Spiel, aber es hat seine Reize wo eben alte Erinnerungen kommen.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Habe jetzt am Weekend mal mit WoW Classic angefangen. Und ja, es hat was. Nicht zu vergleichen mit Retail, es ist eben ein anderes Spiel, aber es hat seine Reize wo eben alte Erinnerungen kommen.


... natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit Retail, genau darum spielt man ja Classic! 

Wobei der Reiz von Classic langsam verfliegt bzw. jetzt seine Schwächen offenbart. Der Schurke ist auf 60, T2 ist so gut wie komplett und Ragnaros die Sau will Perdi einfach nicht droppen. D.h. man loggt sich im Augenblick nur noch für die Raids ein. Allerdings soll ja bald AQ20/AQ40 kommen, wobei ich "damals" nur AQ20 mitgemacht habe, AQ40 nicht mehr und natürlich Naxxramas, darauf freue ich mich schon wahnsinnig. Das ging in Vanilla komplett an mir vorbei und ich hoffe hier auf knackige Encounter.

Ansonsten macht es Spass einen großen E-Penis zu haben, wobei die Auswertung und Parses durch die völlig dämlichen Wordbuffs völlig verzerrt wird: mittlerweile gibt es Absprachen wann welcher Kopf bzw. Buff gestellt wird, danach den Buff von ZG holen und dann zum Blackrock.

Nervt mich tierisch. Klar, unser Raid legt keinen Wert auf Worldbuffs, aber Tränke und Essen, wenn man aber oben mitspielen will, muss man sich den Scheiss antun. Ggf. sogar noch die Buffs vom Tribut Run holen ... GNA!


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit Retail, genau darum spielt man ja Classic!
> 
> Wobei der Reiz von Classic langsam verfliegt bzw. jetzt seine Schwächen offenbart. Der Schurke ist auf 60, T2 ist so gut wie komplett und Ragnaros die Sau will Perdi einfach nicht droppen. D.h. man loggt sich im Augenblick nur noch für die Raids ein. Allerdings soll ja bald AQ20/AQ40 kommen, wobei ich "damals" nur AQ20 mitgemacht habe, AQ40 nicht mehr und natürlich Naxxramas, darauf freue ich mich schon wahnsinnig. Das ging in Vanilla komplett an mir vorbei und ich hoffe hier auf knackige Encounter.
> 
> ...



Joa.
Der Reiz von Classic ist eben Classic selbst. Bis ich dann in Raid gehe vergehen noch ein paar Monate (bin gerade stolze L 15  Hunter), wenn ich dann noch Classic spiele. 
Wollte eben nur mal wieder WoW spielen und momentan Retail geht mir am Popo vorbei, mag ich gar nicht das AddOn, für mich selbst das schlimmste AddOn aller Zeiten, weshalb ich vor weit über einem Jahr auch aufgehört habe. Shadow ist aber schon vorbestellt. 
Und wenn man ein wenig nach der Devise geht, ein gutes ein schlechtes AddOn, Legion war sehr gut (Für mich selbst nach WotLK das beste AddOn), dürfte mit Shadow wieder was gutes kommen, hoffe ich jedenfalls mal.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Juli 2020)

Death Stranding. Grafik top, Steuerung funktioniert am PC super. Das Titellied ist der Hammer. Und bislang macht das Spiel alles richtig. Super. Einziger Wermutstropfen. Ich kann die Taste Entf nicht belegen. Wäre bei mir normalerweise Angriff (Nahkampf in der Regel).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juli 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Death Stranding. Grafik top, Steuerung funktioniert am PC super. Das Titellied ist der Hammer. Und bislang macht das Spiel alles richtig. Super. Einziger Wermutstropfen. Ich kann die Taste Entf nicht belegen. Wäre bei mir normalerweise Angriff (Nahkampf in der Regel).



Ich habe gerade auch wieder mal reingeschaut (allerdings auf der PS4), um zu gucken, wie es meinen Konstruktionen geht (gut, andere Spieler haben sie erhalten). 
Bin dann sofort in den merkwürdigsten Bosskampf seit langem gestolpert und habe viel länger gespielt, als ich eigentlich wollte. 
Death Stranding bringt die reale Zeit ziemlich durcheinander.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2020)

wie das mit dem "sozialbau" in death stranding funktioniert hab ich ehrlich gesagt nie so richtig kapiert.
wie viele spieler können denn auf derselben "map" bauen? und wie werden die ausgewählt? random?
und was ist, wenn keiner / kaum einer mehr ds spielt (was ja bei singleplayer-titeln nicht selten schon nach wochen der fall ist)? fällt das feature dann weg?


----------



## Zybba (14. Juli 2020)

Am besten wäre es ja, wenn immer eine gewisse Anzahl an Spielern auf einem Cluster "gemeinsam" baut.
Falls dann welche aufhören, müsste man nach dem Ableben derer Gebäude halt andere aktive Spieler zusammenschieben.
So stelle ich es mir zumindest am sinnvollsten für einen möglichst langen Support des Features vor.

Keine Ahnung, wie es tatsächlich abläuft!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juli 2020)

Ich habe auch keine Ahnung. Konstruktionen wie Straßen haben eine recht gute Haltbarkeit. Ein Abschnitt war nun bei 60%, die konnte ich mit dem Material, das ich dabei hatte, reparieren. 
Irgendwie funktioniert es also, denn obwohl das Spiel auf der PS4 ewig raus, bleiben die Sachen erhalten. Wie das in ferner Zukunft aussieht, ist natürlich fraglich. 

Ich bin übrigens immer wieder angetan von Troy Baker. Dass der Antagonist in Death Stranding die Stimme von Joel aus Last of Us hat, verstört mich immer noch ein wenig, weil die beiden Charaktere ganz unterschiedlich rüber kommen. Also: Death Stranding lohnt sich auf Englisch.


----------



## Loosa (15. Juli 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Death Stranding. Grafik top, Steuerung funktioniert am PC super. Das Titellied ist der Hammer. Und bislang macht das Spiel alles richtig. Super. Einziger Wermutstropfen. Ich kann die Taste Entf nicht belegen. Wäre bei mir normalerweise Angriff (Nahkampf in der Regel).



Bin noch ganz am Anfang, aber das Spiel bietet einiges an Einstellungen. Beeindruckend für einen Konsolenport.
21:9 Widescreen (wenn auch mit minimalen Rändern an der Seite ), HDR Unterstützung, RTX Optionen für optimierte Leistung oder Qualität. Nicht schlecht. 

Spiele es mit Controller, weil ja ein Port. Sind Maus und Tastatur denn besser, oder warum nutzt du das?


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juli 2020)

Bin es halt gewohnt und hab für den PC immer noch keinen Controller. Muß ich mir erst noch holen.

Die Maus+Tastatursteuerung ist bei Death Stranding aber top.

Bin auch noch ganz am Anfang 



Spoiler



Den erste Tod und die Wiedergeburt habe ich hinter mir. Ist wohl auch so vorgesehen an dieser Stelle. Bin mit Morphin auf dem Weg zur Präsidentin. Bin Bote Stufe 5.


----------



## Frullo (15. Juli 2020)

*Starcraft II*

Ja, ich weiss, es sind 3+ Spiele, aber im Grunde genommen erzählen Wings of Liberty, Heart of the Swarm und Legacy of the Void eine durchgehende Geschichte. Das Spiel fühlt sich nach wie vor frisch an, die Story ist für mich wohl die beste Trilogie des letzten Jahrzehnts, der Soundtrack - insbesondere bei Legacy of the Void - ist episch. 

10/10 Zerglingen


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Juli 2020)

Im Moment zocke ich ziemlich viel parallel bzw. in kurzer Zeit abwechselnd: *Subnautica*, *Supraland Crash DLC* (1st Person Puzzle Spiel a la Portal oder Talos Principle) und *Fire Escape* (VR Krimi Adventure, bei der man als "Voyeur" den Ablauf und vermutlich die Aufklärung eines Verbrechens vom Balkon bzw. Feuerleiter aus beobachtet und filmt). Auf der Warteliste steht außerdem noch *Sylvio* (1st Person Horror Adventure) und morgen kommt ein neuer DLC für den *American Truck Simulator*.

Ach ja, für *Assetto Corsa Competizione* ist heute auch noch ein DLC erschienen: Das GT4 Pack mit massig neuen Autos, die wirklich richtig Spaß machen. Zocken ist so anstrengend! So viele Spiele, so wenig Zeit. Diese verdammten Sales, ich sollte da grundsätzlich nichts mehr kaufen. Nur noch einmal! 



Spoiler



Und dann immer wieder.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Juli 2020)

Ich habe mit *Hardspace: Shipbreaker* gekauft. Damit habe ich zwar gegen meine eigene  ("softe") "Kein Early Access"-Regel verstoßen, aber das Spiel macht einfach verdammt viel Laune. 
Raumschiffe abwracken in der Schwerelosigkeit und dabei aufpassen, dass man keine (tödlichen) Fehler macht.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2020)

Wäre was für mich destruktive Kräfte kanalisieren.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Juli 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wäre was für mich destruktive Kräfte kanalisieren.



Keine gute Idee. Du bist ja quasi echter Lohnsklave und beginnst mit einem Riesenhaufen Schulden. Daher ist man bestrebt, soviel Gewinn wie möglich rauszuschlagen und das geht nur, wenn man die Schiffe möglichst schnell, aber auch möglichst präzise und sauber zerlegt. 
Brauchst Du zu lange, verdienst Du zuwenig, arbeitest Du zu schnell, passieren Fehler, was sehr ärgerlich ist, wenn es sich um eine wertvolle Komponente handelt - der Schrottwert ist ein Bruchteil dessen, was man erhält, wenn man das Ding unbeschadet ausbaut.

Davon abgesehen ist es, wie gesagt, lebensgefährlich. So ein Schiffsreaktor produziert eine ordentliche Explosion.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2020)

Danach hast Du keine Probleme mehr.   

Das Spiel finde ich trotzdem (vielleicht auch gerade deswegen; Rettung von verkaufbaren Komponenten) interessant. Ähnlich wie bei Car Mechanic Simulator.


----------



## Zybba (16. Juli 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe mit *Hardspace: Shipbreaker* gekauft. Damit habe ich zwar gegen meine eigene  ("softe") "Kein Early Access"-Regel verstoßen, aber das Spiel macht einfach verdammt viel Laune.
> Raumschiffe abwracken in der Schwerelosigkeit und dabei aufpassen, dass man keine (tödlichen) Fehler macht.


Ziemlich cooles Game.
Die Atmo ist einfach genial.

MrFob und ich haben in Podcast  Folge 127 drüber gesprochen.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Juli 2020)

Heute ist dann mal der *American Truck Simulator* dran, da gerade der neue *Idaho DLC* erschienen ist. Und da ich mir dachte: Ich fahre schon mal vor, parke meinen Truck in der Nähe von Idaho bevor ich den DLC kaufe, damit ich auch sofort hinfahren kann. Der Plan war gut, aber leider habe ich die "Bosheit" der Entwickler vergessen, dass der eigene Truck bei Veränderungen der Spieldateien (Mods, DLCs oder größere Patches) zum Firmengebäude zurückgesetzt wird. Und das ist in meinem Fall so weit weg von Idaho, wie es nur geht. Mit anderen Worten: Ich darf die ca. 1000 virtuellen Meilen nochmal fahren bis ich endlich nach Idaho darf.

Das wird natürlich technische Gründe haben, um Bugs zu vermeiden oder sowas. Aber nervig ist es trotzdem, dass bei jedem größeren Update der aktuelle Auftrag abgebrochen und der Truck in die Zentrale zurückgestellt wird. Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch ein paar zusätzliche Firmengebäude kaufen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Juli 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Der Plan war gut, aber leider habe ich die "Bosheit" der Entwickler vergessen, dass der eigene Truck bei Veränderungen der Spieldateien (Mods, DLCs oder größere Patches) zum Firmengebäude zurückgesetzt wird. Und das ist in meinem Fall so weit weg von Idaho, wie es nur geht.



Ich musste gerade schadenfroh grinsen


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Juli 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich musste gerade schadenfroh grinsen



Und erst die Spritkosten!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2020)

*C&C Red Alert Remastered*

Tja... Stalin konnte nichts mehr retten, auch sein eiserner Vorhang nicht. 

So... Bleibt nun noch die Sowjet-Kampagne. Und was sagt mein Spielzeittacho bis jetzt ? 50 Stunden. Und meine Frau fragt mich schon seit Tagen:"Spielst du das immer noch?!" 

Tja, alte RTS-Liebe vergeht nie. Auch nach über 20 Jahren nicht.


----------



## golani79 (17. Juli 2020)

* Ghost of Tsushima *

Gerade ein wenig angespielt die ersten 45 Minuten.
Ersteindruck ist schonmal super - bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (17. Juli 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *C&C Red Alert Remastered*
> 
> Tja... Stalin konnte nichts mehr retten, auch sein eiserner Vorhang nicht.
> 
> ...


Normalerweise mag ich ja immer lieber "die Guten" spielen aber die Soviet Kampagne war echt geil. Wie sich nach und nach in den Zwischensequenzen alle gegenseitig umbringen ist einfach der Hammer. 



golani79 schrieb:


> * Ghost of Tsushima *
> 
> Gerade ein wenig angespielt die ersten 45 Minuten.
> Ersteindruck ist schonmal super - bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht



Fuer mich tatsaechlich ein Grund, mir eher frueher als spaeter ein PS5 zu holen (mal davon ausgehend, dass es darauf laufen wird oder dass es vielleicht sogar ein kleines Upgrade oder so gibt). Alles was ich bisher zu dem Spiel gelesen und gesehen habe sagt mir, dass das genau mein Ding waere.


Oh, fast vergessen, was mache ich so zur Zeit? Naja, "spielen" ist ein bisschen uebertrieben. Hauptsaechlich verbringe ich meine Zeit in Watch Dogs 2 damit die ganzen Klamottenlaeden abzufahren und laecherliche Hipster-Outfits zusammenzustellen. Das macht mir sehr viel mehr Spass als es vielleicht sollte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Juli 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Oh, fast vergessen, was mache ich so zur Zeit? Naja, "spielen" ist ein bisschen uebertrieben. Hauptsaechlich verbringe ich meine Zeit in Watch Dogs 2 damit die ganzen Klamottenlaeden abzufahren und laecherliche Hipster-Outfits zusammenzustellen. Das macht mir sehr viel mehr Spass als es vielleicht sollte.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da merkt man wer sich im Kindesalter nicht an Anziehpuppen austoben konnte.

Ich kann mich noch an Big Jim & Action Team erinnern, letztere hatte stellenweise coolere Gadgets aber erster die größere Klamottenauswahl, auch von anderen Anbietern.
Irgendein Fremdanbieter Piratenoutfit war der absolute Schatz, heute gibt es "für Jungs" nur noch virtuelle Shops


----------



## McDrake (17. Juli 2020)

*Dark Star One*
Aufgrund der "Recherche" zum Niedergang der Deutschen Spielindustrie, blieb ich bei ASCAROM hängen und las da über das Game.
Ich wusste noch, dass ich das Game kurz angespielt hatte auf der 360. Damals. 2010, noch im Gameverkauf und so ziemlich jedes Game angetestet, machte es für mich einen ordentlichen Eindruck um es zu empfehlen.

Also rumgesucht und dann wars auch gleich auf STEAM in nem Sale.... für 2.- kann man nicht viel falsch machen.
Ok, war nur auf englisch, aber dfen Deutsch-Patch findet man relativ schnell. Ich hab ihn von hier:
https://www.compiware-forum.de/forum/thread/43301-darkstar-one-german-patch/
(schneller Download, installiert sich selber auch in der STEAM-Version, auch wenn speziell GOG genannt wird)

Jetzt bin ich wieder über 5 Stunden drin und mir machts wieder Spass.
Gute Steuerung (spiele mit Maus + Tastatur), Grafik ist noch ok und das eigene Schiff aufzubauen ist motivierend.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2020)

Gestern weitere 5 Stunden in Death Stranding "versandet".   Hab die ersten 3 Orte mit der aktuellen Hauptbasis vernetzt und soll nun in Auftrag von Die Hard (nennt sich so ist aber nicht John McLane *gg*) aus einem Mulen-Camp geheime Dokumente klauen/zurückholen. Von dem Standort wo ich gerade bin läßt sich auf den Berg aber keine Leiter anlegen. Und es gibt aktuell einen heftigen Zeitregen. Mal schauen wie ich die Sache heute angehen werde. Das Spiel ist wirklich top. Grafisch auch ein richtiger Kracher. Und der Soundtrack ist geil.

Die Waffenkreation (Handgranatentypen) ist sehr innovativ.... *gg* Mal sehen wie die gegen die GD wirken. Ach und ich Dussel wollte mit meinem Motorrad durch einen "Bach" durch. Dachte naja Wasser maximal bis zum unteren Oberschenkel. Paßt schon. Das blöde Teil ist aber komplett abgesoffen. Hoffentlich steht beim Neustart wieder ein Bock da. Sonst naja....


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Dark Star One*
> Aufgrund der "Recherche" zum Niedergang der Deutschen Spielindustrie, blieb ich bei ASCAROM hängen und las da über das Game.
> Ich wusste noch, dass ich das Game kurz angespielt hatte auf der 360. Damals. 2010, noch im Gameverkauf und so ziemlich jedes Game angetestet, machte es für mich einen ordentlichen Eindruck um es zu empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Oh ja, das hatte ich damals auch so ziemlich gesuchtet. Und wie du auch ansprichst, das aufwerten, da kommt man sich teils wie in einem H&S vor. Immer besser und Größer und stärker zu werden.
Ja um Ascaron kann es einen echt Mega leid tun. Die haben damals Super Top Spiele gemacht, Sacred, Anstoss, Patrizier, Vermeer, Port Royal, Darkstar One. Alles in meinen Augen absolute Wahnsinns Spiele die man Monatelang gesuchtet hat.
Mitunter war leider auch Sacred 2 am Niedergang schuld. Da haben sie sich voll übernommen und sind in Größenwahn verfallen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juli 2020)

*Geist aus Tsushima.*

Ein kleines Zwischenfazit nach etwa 6 Stunden: Ein gutes Spiel. Figuren und Handlung gefallen mir gut. Das Kampfsystem (mit dem man erst warm werden muss) ist in Ordnung, ein Lock-On System vermisse ich nicht. Allerdings hätte ich mir manchmal eine etwas bessere Kamerasteuerung gewünscht, gerade wenn man in Festungen kämpft wo alles etwas enger ist, bleibt die Kamera schon mal hängen oder wird durch Objekte blockiert, was ärgerliche Konsequenzen haben kann. Achja, die gegnerischen Bogenschützen können echt nervig sein, unbedingt den Perk zur Schwertabwehr von Pfeilen entwicklen!
Die Grafik ist gut, wenn auch nicht ganz auf dem Niveau des Sucker Punch Starttitels Infamous Second Son. Das ist vermutlich den Partikeleffekten geschuldet, auf die man offenbar mächtig stolz ist, denn fast immer wehen einem Blätter oder Pollen um die Ohren. Manchmal (finde ich) hat man es damit aber etwas übertrieben. Dann ist mir die Grafik auch oft ein Stück zu bunt. Grünes Gras, blauer Himmel, ein goldener Wald mit gelben Blättern, dazu die Rüstung von Jin in blau und weiß - tja, einen Tick zu bunt, finde ich. Gibt natürlich auch Regionen, wo das etwas angenehmer ist. Augenblicklich wäre das Spiel für mich eine 7-8 von 10.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juli 2020)

Schade, daß es keinen PC-Port gibt. Werde ich mir dann wohl doch für die PS4 holen müssen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juli 2020)

So'n bisschen neidisch auf die Konsoleros bin ich bei Ghost of Tsushima ja auch. Hab vor ein paar Tagen mal kurz bei Twitch in das Spiel reingeschaut und das sah schon echt gut aus. Aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch ein bisschen froh, dass es (noch?) keine PC-Version gibt, da ich ohnehin erstmal nen riesigen Pile of Shame abarbeiten "muss". Es gibt einfach zu viele interessante Spiele und zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## golani79 (19. Juli 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> So'n bisschen neidisch auf die Konsoleros bin ich bei Ghost of Tsushima ja auch. Hab vor ein paar Tagen mal kurz bei Twitch in das Spiel reingeschaut und das sah schon echt gut aus. Aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch ein bisschen froh, dass es (noch?) keine PC-Version gibt, da ich ohnehin erstmal nen riesigen Pile of Shame abarbeiten "muss". Es gibt einfach zu viele interessante Spiele und zu wenig Zeit.


PoS gibt es auch hier .. für Tsushima wird der aber gerne auf Eis gelegt 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juli 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> PoS gibt es auch hier .. für Tsushima wird der aber gerne auf Eis gelegt



Genau so entsteht ein Pile of Shame 

*edit* Tatsächlich streiche ich gerade ein paar Spiele bewusst von meiner To-Do-Liste, die ich wohl nicht zu ende spielen werde. Ist zwar schade, aber die Zeit reicht leider nicht für alles und irgendwo müssen ja Prioritäten gesetzt werden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juli 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Tatsächlich streiche ich gerade ein paar Spiele bewusst von meiner To-Do-Liste



und welche waren das?


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juli 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> und welche waren das?



Heute von meiner To-Do-Liste geflogen sind Assassins Creed Syndicate, Wandersong, Derail Valley, Narcosis, The Long Dark und No Mans Sky. Ein paar weitere Spiele (z. B. Heavens Vault und Pathologic 2) stehen auf der Kippe, aber ich hab mich noch nicht entschieden. Evtl. komme ich in einem oder drei Jahren ja auch auf die Idee, dass ich irgendwas davon dann doch noch spielen werde, aber aktuell ist's nicht geplant. Sind alles keine schlechten Spiele, aber wie gesagt: Ich kann leider nicht alles spielen, was ich gerne spielen würde und es kommen ja auch immer wieder mal neue Spiele dazu.

Verdammte Steam Sales! Ich sollte Spiele nur noch zum regulären Preis kaufen, dann kaufe ich auch nicht mehr so viele.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juli 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Assassins Creed Syndicate The Long Dark No Mans Sky



Ich kenn nur die drei, und auf die konnte ich auch verzichten. Alle angespielt, alle recht schnell liegengelassen.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Juli 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur die drei, und auf die konnte ich auch verzichten. Alle angespielt, alle recht schnell liegengelassen.



Die 3 Spiele muss ich auch noch weiterspielen, wie vieles, vieles weiteres


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2020)

So 16 Stunden sind in Death Stranding vergangen. Bin Stufe 67 oder 68 (Meistertransporthelfer). Brückenlevel um die 20. 

3 Aufträge gingen dank Angriffen in die Hose (Waren Schrott). 2x durch GDs und 1x durch Mules. Hab ich da geflucht.

Macht trotzdem Spaß. Die fehlgeschlagenen Aufträge kann ich hoffentlich wiederholen.

Moped ist weg. Hoffentlich komme ich später an ein neues. Mache aktuell alle Aufgaben zu Fuß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juli 2020)

*C&C Red Alert Remastered*

LOL... Wo es bei den Alliierten diese zeitkritische Indoor-Mission gab wo man eine Atomraketenanlage unschädlich machen soll (und ich drei (!) Anläufe brauchte weil ich immer wieder irgendeine Konsole zu bedienen vergessen hab ), musste ich gestern für die Sowjets eine Kernschmelze innerhalb von 30 Minuten verhindern. Das war ja totaler Kindergarten, hätte mir zwischendurch locker nen Tee aufgießen können weil der Timer nur halb verbraucht war.

Mich dünkt Westwood hat die Schurken-Kampagnen damals immer ein klein wenig bevorteilt. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Juli 2020)

Ich spiele seit n paar Tagen *Days Gone*. Hatte ich mir Ende letzten Jahres mal in nem Sale geholt, aber nie weiter gespielt. Jetzt hab ich mich mal wieder ran gewagt und ich muss sagen: Es macht echt Spaß.


----------



## Celerex (22. Juli 2020)

Manchmal beneide ich die Leute um ihre Pile of Shame, so etwas habe ich leider schon seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr. Aktuell bin ich mal wieder an einem Punkt, wo ich nicht so recht mit mir hin weiß. Habe die Tage natürlich Ghost of Tsushima durchgespielt. Anschließend hab ich Watch Dogs 2 beendet, das ich aufgrund der letzten PK kostenlos erhalten und vor einigen Tagen angefangen habe. Ich bin echt froh, dass ich das damals bei Release nicht gekauft habe. Zwar ist die Story jetzt keine Vollkatastrophe, aber ebenso nichts besonderes und die Hipster Thematik fand ich teilweise einfach nur "drüber". Es hatte aber auch seine interessanten und lustigen Momente. Hingegen hat mich das Gameplay wahnsinnig gemacht. Ich konnte so gut wie keine Mission unentdeckt machen, weil die Stealth Mechanik genauso wie bei Ghost Recon Wildlands direkt aus der Hölle kommt. Immer wenn ich jemanden nicht direkt mit einem Schuss erledigt habe, wusste die gesamte Einrichtung, wo ich bin. Noch lange bevor irgendein Funkspruch abgegeben werden konnte. Das ist einfach ganz großer Unfug. 

Ansonsten hab ich mir gestern das letzte NFS Heat (über Origin Access) geholt, da es inzwischen bei der Community wohl doch relativ gut weg kommt. Soweit ich weiß, wurden die Lootbox Mechaniken eine Zeit nach dem Release entfernt. Mal sehen, wie es mir taugt, schon alleine das Herumbasteln am Auto könnte es für mich Wert sein. Als nächstes werde ich das kürzlich zur Master Chief Collection hinzugefügte Halo 3 durchspielen. Zwar fand ich die bisherigen erschienenen Teile nicht wirklich gut, aber wenn ich schon Geld dafür ausgegeben habe, kann ich es auch durchziehen.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2020)

Meine PoS ist ellenlang. Das blöde ist halt immer nur wenn mal wieder ein Spiel kommt was mich massiv reizt. Dann vergesse ich, daß meine PoS so groß ist und ich muß das neue unbedingt haben. Suchtanzeichen.   

Bin schon richtig rattig wenn ich an den FS 2020 denke. Aber auch Cyberpunk 2077....


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Juli 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Manchmal beneide ich die Leute um ihre Pile of Shame, so etwas habe ich leider schon seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr.


Ich hab leider noch viel zu viel davon. Einige Titel hab ich angefangen, aber nie durch gespielt. Manche Titel hab ich irgendwo mal bei Angeboten kostenlos abgegriffen. 

Nur fehlt mir irgendwie oft die Lust, die Spiele anzugehen und durch zu spielen.


----------



## Celerex (22. Juli 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Meine PoS ist ellenlang. Das blöde ist halt immer nur wenn mal wieder ein Spiel kommt was mich massiv reizt. Dann vergesse ich, daß meine PoS so groß ist und ich muß das neue unbedingt haben. Suchtanzeichen.





RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab leider noch viel zu viel davon. Einige Titel hab ich angefangen, aber nie durch gespielt. Manche Titel hab ich irgendwo mal bei Angeboten kostenlos abgegriffen.
> 
> Nur fehlt mir irgendwie oft die Lust, die Spiele anzugehen und durch zu spielen.



Ich hab mir vor einigen Jahren angeeignet, jeweils immer nur ein bis zwei neue Spiele zu besitzen, welche dann aber auch konsequent durchgespielt werden. Dass ich mal ein Spiel nicht durchgespielt habe, kam bis dato extrem selten vor, meine Teenager Zeit ausgenommen. Da muss ein Spiel schon unterirdisch schlecht oder unspielbar sein, dass ich es nicht einmal beende, in der Regel verbietet es mein Respekt vor der Arbeit der Entwickler, auch wenn mir dann ein Spiel hinterher nicht gefallen sollte. 

Ich muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass ich mangels Freundin/Frau (ist in meinem Fall tatsächlich beabsichtigt) und ohne Wochenendarbeit sehr viel Geld und Freizeit zum Spielen zur Verfügung habe. Wenn ein neuer Titel erscheint, nehme ich mir in der Regel auch die Zeit, pausiere alle meine Sozialkontakte und spiele den in der Regel über's Wochenende durch. Ich weiß, da wartet man teilweise mehrere Jahre auf ein Spiel und nach 2-3 Tagen ist die Nummer durch. Aber nur so schaff ich es, eben keine Pile of Shame aufzubauen. Und für die Zeit zwischen den Releases gibt es ja genug mittelmäßigen Kram, MP Spiele und dann eben auch meine Sozialkontakte und andere Hobbies.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2020)

Naja ich habe eine Beziehung. Von daher.  Aber im Prinzip ist Deine Vorgehensweise schon richtig. Naja dafür habe ich genug Stoff für das Rentnerdasein. *gg*


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Juli 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor einigen Jahren angeeignet, jeweils immer nur ein bis zwei neue Spiele zu besitzen, welche dann aber auch konsequent durchgespielt werden. Dass ich mal ein Spiel nicht durchgespielt habe, kam bis dato extrem selten vor, meine Teenager Zeit ausgenommen. Da muss ein Spiel schon unterirdisch schlecht oder unspielbar sein, dass ich es nicht einmal beende, in der Regel verbietet es mein Respekt vor der Arbeit der Entwickler, auch wenn mir dann ein Spiel hinterher nicht gefallen sollte.
> 
> Ich muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass ich mangels Freundin/Frau (ist in meinem Fall tatsächlich beabsichtigt) und ohne Wochenendarbeit sehr viel Geld und Freizeit zum Spielen zur Verfügung habe. Wenn ein neuer Titel erscheint, nehme ich mir in der Regel auch die Zeit, pausiere alle meine Sozialkontakte und spiele den in der Regel über's Wochenende durch. Ich weiß, da wartet man teilweise mehrere Jahre auf ein Spiel und nach 2-3 Tagen ist die Nummer durch. Aber nur so schaff ich es, eben keine Pile of Shame aufzubauen. Und für die Zeit zwischen den Releases gibt es ja genug mittelmäßigen Kram, MP Spiele und dann eben auch meine Sozialkontakte und andere Hobbies.


Also, selbst bei Spielen, die ich echt abfeiere, brauche ich dann doch schon n paar Wochen. Und ich hab auch keine Frau/Freundin. Am Wochenende muss ich nie arbeiten und ich arbeite in nem Hort (ergo hab ich da jede Menge Freizeit). Für The Last of Us 2 hab ich z.B. gute 2 Wochen gebraucht. Aber mir ist es nichts mehr, stundenlang da zu sitzen und zu zocken. Am Tag spiele ich höchstens mal ne Stunde oder zwei, außer es wird extremst spannend.


----------



## ribald (22. Juli 2020)

Bisschen Dsa 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strauchritter (22. Juli 2020)

Hänge aktuell (immer noch...) bei World of Warships fest, hätte die Odin schon ganz gerne, allerdings wirst du teilweise extremst abgestraft bei den Direktiven, wenn du die "falschen" Nationen und Schiffstypen spielst.
Damage mit Main Battery mit amerikanischen Kreuzern ist halt sehr suboptimal, die Dinger machen  ihren Schaden quasi nur via Feuer  Heißt durch grinden.... 
 Sobald ich die Odin hab häng ich WoWs erstmal an den Nagel, hab mir im Summer Sale Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun gekauft und bin da schon sehr gespannt drauf. Wenn es mir zusagt dann war Desperados 3 angedacht als nächstes. 
Achja, Doom Eternal liegt auch noch original verpackt für die Xbox One hier rum  
Sonst mit Kumpels ab und zu paar Runden in R6 Siege. 
Und offline DSA 5 langsam am Vorbereiten für die nächste Kampagne.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juli 2020)

Heutiger Spontankauf: Ein Indieadventure namens *Röki*. Ehrlich gesagt wusste ich von dem Spiel storytechnisch rein gar nichts. Mir gefällt mir der grafisch einfache, aber trotzdem schöne Grafikstil, der ein wenig an Night in the Woods oder Mutazione (beides absolut großartige Spiele) erinnert und darum hab ich's einfach mal gekauft, bevor überhaupt nennenswerte Reviews oder Kommentare im Forum vorhanden waren. Bei schön gemachten und sympathisch wirkenden Indiegames gehe ich ab und zu mal gerne so ein Risiko ein. Ansonsten hätte ich wohl auch Mutazione und Eastshade verpasst, die beide zu den besten Adventures gehören, die ich in den letzten Jahren gespielt habe.

Aber zurück zu Röki. Das Spiel ist im Grunde wie ein klassisches Point & Click Adventure aufgebaut. Man führt Dialoge, sammelt Gegenstände, löst Rätsel und erkundet die Spielwelt. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Adventures dieser Art wird Röki allerdings mit Controller gespielt. Eigentlich bin ich zwar kein Controller-Fan, aber hier funktioniert die Steuerung trotzdem ganz gut. Das Spiel orientiert sich stark an der nordischen Mythologie, besonders weit bin ich in knapp einer Stunde Spielzeit aber noch nicht gekommen. Zur Story will ich auch nichts spoilern, aber es geht um ein Geschwisterpaar dessen Vater. Die Mutter ist wohl vor einiger Zeit gestorben und der Vater dem Alkohol (und Rollmöpsen) verfallen. Dann passieren ... Dinge. Mehr verrate ich mal nicht.

Bin gespannt, wie die Story sich entwickelt. Ist, wie gesagt, ein völliger Blindkauf, daher lasse ich mich mal überraschen. Bisher hab ich den Kauf aber noch nicht bereut. Ich poste gleich mal ein paar Bilder im Screenshot-Thread.




ribald schrieb:


> Bisschen Dsa



DSA geht immer  Hab ich als Schüler mal ne Weile gespielt, allerdings haben wir uns damals nur sehr grob an die Regeln gehalten.


----------



## McDrake (24. Juli 2020)

*Death Stranding*

Die letzten zwei Tagen intensiv gespielt (20 Stunden oO ) und es ists zZ genau mein Ding.

Einerseits natürlich die abgefahrene Story mit der "realistischen" Spielwelt und den speziellen Charakteren.
Andererseits kommt bei mir dann das "Transport-Gen" zum Vorschein, wenn ich einfach nur eine Transportmission mache, weil sie erledigt sein soll.

Bin jetzt erst in der zweiten Gegend, aber da ist immerhin eine Autobahn vorhanden.
Und Dinge, die andere Spieler platzieren und gegenseitig sich helfen, beim Aufbau, ist ein Feature, welches mir wirklich gefällt.
Man sieht keine anderen Spieler, aber trotzdem findet immer wieder Dinge, die einem weiterhelfen.
Ich glaube, den ersten Bosskampf hätte ich ohne Hilfe nicht überstanden


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2020)

Hehe .. jo, ist ziemlich nice das Spiel - fand das immer total relaxend auch 

Highway musste ich mir jedoch großteils selber bauen.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juli 2020)

Gestern Abend ein wenig HL Alyx angefangen...heilige Scheiße! Was für ein Erlebnis. 

Dann kurz Beat Saber mit Mods ausprobiert...ich bin unwürdig. 

Und zum Schluss schnell den VR-Modus bei No Man‘s Sky getestet...da komme ich noch nicht mit der Steuerung klar. 

Eines steht fest: ich muss schauen, dass ich mir tastbare Markierungen auf dem Boden zulege, da ich absolut kein Empfinden für das reale Raumverhältnis mit dem Headset habe.


----------



## golani79 (25. Juli 2020)

Spiele noch *Ghost of Tsushima*

Genieße das Spiel und mache so viel wie möglich - gestern habe ich dann die erste Insel befreit und es gibt nur noch ein paar ganz kleine Flecken, die nicht aufgedeckt sind.
Denke, da sollte ich alles haben, wenn sich nicht gerade noch ein ? unter so einem Fleckchen versteckt ^^

Macht nach wie vor sehr viel Spaß!




Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Eines steht fest: ich muss schauen, dass ich mir tastbare Markierungen auf dem Boden zulege, da ich absolut kein Empfinden für das reale Raumverhältnis mit dem Headset habe.



Du kannst dir doch Boundaries erstellen, die es dir anzeigt, wenn du mit dem Controller da rankommst - zumindest bei der Oculus.
Einfach den freien Raum markieren bzw. bissl kleiner, wennst nen "Sicherheitspuffer" haben willst.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juli 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir doch Boundaries erstellen, die es dir anzeigt, wenn du mit dem Controller da rankommst - zumindest bei der Oculus.
> Einfach den freien Raum markieren bzw. bissl kleiner, wennst nen "Sicherheitspuffer" haben willst.



Ich habe die Index. Das Einrichten eines freien VR-Bereichs hat gestern nicht so richtig funktioniert, daher bin ich erstmal bei der Konfiguration für wenig Platz geblieben, obwohl ich eigentlich viel Raum habe. Ich schaue heute Abend noch mal, ob ich die Installation besser hinbekomme. Gestern wollte ich einfach nur losspielen. 

Ich glaube, das Problem ist, dass ich nicht zwei Meter in der Breite hinbekomme, sondern in der Länge. (Jaja, mach schon Rabowke)


----------



## MrFob (25. Juli 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Gestern Abend ein wenig HL Alyx angefangen...heilige Scheiße! Was für ein Erlebnis.
> 
> Dann kurz Beat Saber mit Mods ausprobiert...ich bin unwürdig.
> 
> ...



Tastbare Markierungen am Boden sind echt nicht schlecht. Ich habe mir fuer meinen (sehr kleinen) VR Bereich auch so einen Runden Teppich bei Ikea gekauft. Die sind echt perfekt dafuer.


Spoiler



Das ist mein VR Bereich, die Brille ist in dem Koffer gelagert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ein ordentliches Guardian System ist trotzdem unverzichtbar.
Die Sache mit den Kabeln an der Decke (und so ein Skipass-Auszieh Dingens wie auf dem Bild sichtbar) kann ich uebrigens fuer Headsets mit Kabeln auch nur empfehlen (falls es einem nichts ausmacht seinen Raum optisch so zu "verschanedeln"). Man muss dann nur aufpassen, wenn man ein Verlaengerungskabel braucht (wie in meinem Fall HDMI fuer die Oculus Rift), dann braucht man je nach laenge evtl auch einen repeater.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juli 2020)

Da ich in VR aus Platzmangel sowieso nicht hin- und herlaufen oder mich um 360 Grad drehen kann (komplette Drehungen sind nur per Controller möglich, stört mich aber nicht), hab ich meistens nen Stuhl direkt hinter mir stehen, den ich immer fühlen kann. Klappt eigentlich ganz gut. Ein dicker, flauschiger Teppich sollte aber sicher auch klappen. Vorteil vom Stuhl: Man kann sich ab und zu mal hinsetzen


----------



## MrFob (25. Juli 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Da ich in VR aus Platzmangel sowieso nicht hin- und herlaufen oder mich um 360 Grad drehen kann (komplette Drehungen sind nur per Controller möglich, stört mich aber nicht), hab ich meistens nen Stuhl direkt hinter mir stehen, den ich immer fühlen kann. Klappt eigentlich ganz gut. Ein dicker, flauschiger Teppich sollte aber sicher auch klappen. Vorteil vom Stuhl: Man kann sich ab und zu mal hinsetzen



Ich hab mal einen Typ in nem Video gesehen, der sich das Schaukelpferd seiner Tochter geklaut hat und sich jedes mal, wenn er in-game geritten ist da drauf gesetzt hat. DAS ist Immersion!


----------



## Loosa (25. Juli 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Tastbare Markierungen am Boden sind echt nicht schlecht. Ich habe mir fuer meinen (sehr kleinen) VR Bereich auch so einen Runden Teppich bei Ikea gekauft. Die sind echt perfekt dafuer.



Ich benutze auch einen Tepich dafür. Haptisches Feedback. 

Allerdings ein eckiger der eh schon da lag. Aber perfekt für die zwei Richtungen wo es drauf ankommt. Nach vorne für meinen Computertisch aus Glas und zur Seite für Glastür und Mauervorsprung. Selbst mit virtueller Abgrenzung ist mir, etwa bei Fallout 4 VR, das Risiko zu groß, dass ich im Gefecht doch etwas kaputt schlage.




Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Gestern Abend ein wenig HL Alyx angefangen...heilige Scheiße! Was für ein Erlebnis.



Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Spielzeug. 

Die Index würde mich auch reizen. Aber ich habe die Vive, und jetzt nochmal so viel Kohle in die Hand nehmen sehe ich dann doch nicht ein. Aber vielleicht hole ich mir die Controller; das ist dann wirklich eine deutliche Weiterentwicklung. Und inklusive Alyx auch nicht soo teuer.


----------



## MrFob (25. Juli 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch einen Tepich dafür. Haptisches Feedback.
> 
> Allerdings ein eckiger der eh schon da lag. Aber perfekt für die zwei Richtungen wo es drauf ankommt. Nach vorne für meinen Computertisch aus Glas und zur Seite für Glastür und Mauervorsprung. Selbst mit virtueller Abgrenzung ist mir, etwa bei Fallout 4 VR, das Risiko zu groß, dass ich im Gefecht nicht doch etwas kaputt schlage.



Mein Tipp: bleib weg von GORN. Ich habe selten so oft auf meine Moebel eingebruegelt wie in diesem Spiel.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juli 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Spielzeug.
> 
> Die Index würde mich auch reizen. Aber ich habe die Vive, und jetzt nochmal so viel Kohle in die Hand nehmen sehe ich dann doch nicht ein. Aber vielleicht hole ich mir die Controller; das ist dann wirklich eine deutliche Weiterentwicklung. Und inklusive Alyx auch nicht soo teuer.



Danke. 

War tatsächlich ein kleiner Spontankauf, Corona sei dank. 

Der Aufbau ist fast noch einfacher als bei der PSVR und die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten am Headset sind für mich perfekt. 

Das mit dem Teppich ist eine simple und gute Lösung.


----------



## Celerex (27. Juli 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Spiele noch *Ghost of Tsushima*
> 
> Genieße das Spiel und mache so viel wie möglich - gestern habe ich dann die erste Insel befreit und es gibt nur noch ein paar ganz kleine Flecken, die nicht aufgedeckt sind.
> Denke, da sollte ich alles haben, wenn sich nicht gerade noch ein ? unter so einem Fleckchen versteckt ^^



Sobald du eine Region befreit hast, werden alle Fragezeichen aufgedeckt. Hinter den Flecken kann sich (mit Ausnahme eines hübschen Örtchens) also nichts mehr verbergen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juli 2020)

Aufgrund des schwülen Wetters am Wochenende hatte ich gestern auf VR verzichtet. 

Stattdessen habe ich das derzeitige Event in Elder Scrolls Online ein wenig verfolgt und meinen kleinen „Ich spiele halt alles noch dreimal, bis Teil 4 endlich erscheint“-Durchgang bei Dragon Age fort geführt. Zur Zeit bin ich noch beim zweiten Teil, weil ich zwischendurch auf einen Magier umgesattelt habe. 
Und ich bleibe dabei, dass ich die Charaktere irgendwie immer noch am meisten mag. 

Sicher spielt Varric dabei eine große Rolle, der halt Vieles einfach auf den Punkt bringt, aber mein niederer Humor findet immer Gefallen an Gesprächen die Mobbing an Katzen behandeln oder Fragen zu magischem Fisting klären. 
Letzteres bringt mich jedes Mal zum Lachen.


----------



## Celerex (27. Juli 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Stattdessen habe ich das derzeitige Event in Elder Scrolls Online ein wenig verfolgt und meinen kleinen „Ich spiele halt alles noch dreimal, bis Teil 4 endlich erscheint“-Durchgang bei Dragon Age fort geführt. Zur Zeit bin ich noch beim zweiten Teil, weil ich zwischendurch auf einen Magier umgesattelt habe.
> Und ich bleibe dabei, dass ich die Charaktere irgendwie immer noch am meisten mag.



Geht mir mit den Charakteren im zweiten Teil aber ganz genauso. Ich hab die Dragon Age Reihe letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal durchgespielt und es gibt in jedem Teil eine Eigenschaft, die ihn von den anderen Teilen teilweise extrem abhebt. So hatte Teil 1 für mich die beste und spannendste Hauptgeschichte, Teil 2 die besten und interessantesten Charaktere und Teil 3 das mit Abstand beste Gameplay. Ich bin daher der Meinung, dass eine Kombination aus allen drei Titel ein beinahe perfektes RPG geben würde.  Kann aber auch sein, dass es nur mir so ergeht. Was ich so gelesen habe, ist Teil 3 in der Community ja ziemlich unbeliebt, was ich persönlich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann.

Das lustige oder kuriose ist, genau so ähnlich erging es mir auch bei Mass Effect (1-3). Teil 1 hatte eine richtig spannend erzählte Story mit einem sehr coolen Antagonisten, dessen Streben ich auch nachvollziehen konnte. Teil 2 gefielen mir die Charaktere am besten und Teil 3 das Gameplay und das Missionsdesign.  Wobei mir im Falle Mass Effect das Gameplay von Andromeda dann noch besser gefallen hat, leider aber der Rest nicht.


@Topic:

Ich habe mich die Tage mal an Life is Strange gewagt und bin absolut begeistert, nachdem ich am Wochenende mit Teil 1 fertig geworden bin und aktuell in der dritten Episode von „Before the Storm“ hänge. Zwar bin ich mit den Dialogen und den damit einhergehenden Auswahlmöglichkeiten nicht immer 100% zufrieden, aber die Charakterzeichnung und Handlung von Teil 1 mit Prequel find ich schon schwer in Ordnung. Lediglich die letzte Episode vom Hauptspiel hatte ein paar Designentscheidungen, die ich als Lead Designer so nicht durchgewunken hätte. Meiner Meinung nach insgesamt aber wesentlich besser erzählt, als The Walking Dead oder die Spiele von Quantic Dream. Was ich mich aktuell nur frage ist, ob ich Interessenten empfehlen würde, zuerst das Prequel oder das Hauptspiel zu spielen. Grundsätzlich halte ich es immer für sinnvoll, die Spiele so zu spielen, wie sie released wurde, da sie erzählerisch auch so gedacht waren. Allerdings hätte das Ende von Teil 1 meiner Meinung nach einen sehr viel größeren „impact“, wenn man zuerst das Prequel gespielt hat.


----------



## golani79 (27. Juli 2020)

So, hab jetzt nebenbei immer ein bissl gegrindet und jetzt nach insgesamt ~86h das True Ending von *Dragon Quest XI* gesehen.


Der Grind für den True Boss hat mich aber nicht wirklich gestört - war insgesamt ein sehr schönes Spiel und man hätte locker 100+ Stunden darin verbringen können, denke ich. Hab mir aber dann doch ein paar Sidequests etc gespart.


Wer JRPGs mag, kann damit eigentlich nichts falsch machen



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juli 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Geht mir mit den Charakteren im zweiten Teil aber ganz genauso. Ich hab die Dragon Age Reihe letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal durchgespielt und es gibt in jedem Teil eine Eigenschaft, die ihn von den anderen Teilen teilweise extrem abhebt. So hatte Teil 1 für mich die beste und spannendste Hauptgeschichte, Teil 2 die besten und interessantesten Charaktere und Teil 3 das mit Abstand beste Gameplay. Ich bin daher der Meinung, dass eine Kombination aus allen drei Titel ein beinahe perfektes RPG geben würde.  Kann aber auch sein, dass es nur mir so ergeht. Was ich so gelesen habe, ist Teil 3 in der Community ja ziemlich unbeliebt, was ich persönlich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann.



Das stimmt.
Teil 1 hat die verschiedenen Herkünfte mit ihren unterschiedlichen Auswirkungen und die epische Geschichte um den Wächter, der sich am Ende unter Umständen selbst opfern muss, um alle zu retten. 

Die Geschichte im zweiten Teil ist deutlich kompakter und bietet eigentlich den Auftakt zum dritten Teil. Man hat keine große Auswahl bzgl. des Hauptcharakters, was ich aber auch überhaupt nicht schlimm finde, weil Hawke gerade in der sarkastischen Version einfach Spaß macht und irgendwie persönlicher ist. Sie (ja, sie  ) ist von drei bisherigen Hauptcharakteren auch mein Liebling und das zieht sich bei den Nebencharakteren durch. Ich mochte ja auch, dass sie alle so unterschiedlich waren, sich nicht durchgängig leiden konnten und Hawke die Gruppe aber zusammenhielt, was noch mal eine spezielle Herausforderung war. 

Und Teil 3 hat dann endlich wieder tolle Umgebungen und mehr Entscheidungen mit Auswirkungen, aber diese spezielle Stimmung aus Teil 2 kommt da irgendwie nicht auf. 
Ich mochte den dritten Teil aber dennoch, zumal ein sehr guter Antagonist bereit steht. Dass Inquisition schlecht wegkam, hatte ich gar nicht so wahrgenommen. Nach dem schlechten Design von Teil 2 (obwohl ich Kirkwall im Prinzip reizvoll fand), schienen die Stimmen zu 3 für mich wohlgesonnener zu sein.  

Bei Mass Effect ging es mir wie dir. 
Das sind irgendwie immer die kompakten zweiten Teile, die Elemente zurücknahmen, was auf Kritik stieß, die dafür aber andere Vorteile haben, die sie für mich gar nicht so schlecht dastehen lassen.


----------



## MrFob (27. Juli 2020)

Jo, bei Origins habe ich das eigentliche Gameplay (vor allem die Kaempfe) ueberhaupt nicht gemocht. War gar nicht meins. Aber das Spiel ist trotzdem eines der besten, die ich kenne, einfach wegen der Story und der Art, wie man seinen Charakter darin einbinden kann. Mein erster Warden war ein nobler Krieger, der sich am Ende selbst geopfert hat und das Ende mit der Trauerfeier fuer ihn war einfach genial. So eine epische Story auf HdR Niveau in der Inszenierung gab es einfach bis dato noch nicht.

Der zweite Teil hat mich dann mit seinem kleineren Rahmen, dem Comic Stil und den noch schlechteren Kaempfen so dermassen enttaeuscht, dass ich ihn zunaechst nicht durchgespielt hatte obwohl ich mir damals in blindem BioWare Vertrauen die Collector's Edition gekauft hatte. Erst als ich es 1-2 Jahre spaeter nochmal angegangen bin bin ich durch gekommen. Inzwischen hab ich es sogar noch ein zweites mal durchgespielt weil ich beim ersten mal auch den Fehler gemacht hatte, keinen sarkastischen Hawke zu spielen (ist echt das beste was man machen kann ).

Inquisition fand ich zunaechst eher "ok" als sonst was aber mMn wird das Spiel auch durch die DLCs nochmal extrem aufgewertet und meinen Playthrough von vor ca. 2 Jahren habe ich dann richtig genossen. Das Spiel hat auf jeden Fall seine Schwaechen aber es ist trotzdem sehr gut gelungen finde ich, wie gesagt, gerade dann mit den DLCs.

Bei Mass Effect kann ich Celerex nur zustimmen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juli 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> mInzwischen hab ich es sogar noch ein zweites mal durchgespielt weil ich beim ersten mal auch den Fehler gemacht hatte, keinen sarkastischen Hawke zu spielen (ist echt das beste was man machen kann ).



Ja, ich liebe Sarkasto-Hawke. Ich glaube, die Freundschaft zwischen ihr/ihm und Varric ist eine der gelungensten in einer Spielegeschichte. Das wäre mal was für eine Top 10: die besten Freundschaften in einem Spiel. 

Oh Mann. Hoffentlich setzen sie Teil 4 nicht in den Sand.


----------



## MrFob (27. Juli 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das wäre mal was für eine Top 10: die besten Freundschaften in einem Spiel.



Puh, ich glaube, wenn ich die schreiben wuerde, dann waere die aber schon sehr BioWare gepraegt. 
Aber gut, sagen wir mal eine pro Franchise (und wirklich nur recht spontan aus dem Kopf raus):


10. Splinter Cell - Sam Fisher und Grimsdottir
9. Half Life - Gordon Freeman und Alyx Vance
8. Starcraft - Raynor und seine Protoss Freunde (Tassadar und Zeratul)
7. Deus Ex - Adam Jensen und Faridah Malik
6. Assassin's Creed - Ezio und Leonardo DaVinci
5. Uncharted - Drake und Sully
4. Witcher - Gerald, Zoltan und Dandelion
3. Dragon Age - Hawke und Varric
2. Gothic - Die 5 Freunde (Milton, Gorn, Diego, Lester und der namenlose Held)
1. Mass Effect - Shepard und Garrus

Sind natuerlich nur aus Spielen, die ich auch ausreichend gespielt habe (falls sich jemand wundert, dass z.B. kein Last of Us drin ist).


----------



## Zybba (27. Juli 2020)

Gute Liste!
Von denen die du genannt hast, wäre Uncharted für mich wohl oben.
Die Dialoge haben einfach Charme, Leichtigkeit und wirken trotzdem nicht künstlich.
Das muss man erst mal so schreiben und umsetzen...

Varric hat mich aber auch sehr begeistert, in DA: Inquisition.


----------



## Celerex (27. Juli 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dass Inquisition schlecht wegkam, hatte ich gar nicht so wahrgenommen. Nach dem schlechten Design von Teil 2 (obwohl ich Kirkwall im Prinzip reizvoll fand), schienen die Stimmen zu 3 für mich wohlgesonnener zu sein.



Um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich nach meinem Durchgang der Reihe einfach nur mal kurz im Netz gestöbert, wie die Spiele bei den Leuten so angekommen sind und mir Kommentare unter den Kritikvideos auf Youtube durchgelesen (ich weiß, sollte man eigentlich nicht machen ). Dabei hatte ich immer den Eindruck, dass der dritte Teil besonders schlecht weggekommen ist. Vielleicht trügt mich auch nur meine Erinnerung oder mein Eindruck. Wirklich ausgiebig hab ich mich damit nämlich nicht beschäftigt. 

Ich gehöre übrigens auch zum sarcastic-Hawke-Club (auch weiblich , von Teil 1-3) und war auch sehr froh darüber, dass ich mich dafür entschieden habe. Die Dialoge waren super geschrieben und die Charakterzeichnung beinahe aller Protagonisten wirklich klasse. Das Setting und die Stadt hat mir persönlich nicht so gut gefallen, wie in Teil 1 oder 3.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juli 2020)

Jetzt grüble ich über die TOP 10.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Juli 2020)

Top 10 Spielefreundschaften? Uff, da muss ich viel zusammenimprovisieren, da mir sicher nicht alle Spiele einfallen werden, in denen es besondere Freundschaften (keine Liebespaare) gab. Ohne Reihenfolge:

- Rosangela Blackwell und Joey Mallone (Blackwell Reihe)
- Chloe und Rachel (Life is Strange Before the Storm)
- Chloe und Max (Life is Strange Season 1)
- Mae, Greggory, Angus und Bea (Night in the Woods)
- Fran Bow und Mr. Midnight (Fran Bow)
- Lee und Clementine (The Walking Dead Season 1)
- Edna und Harvey (Edna bricht aus)
- Susan Ashworth und Mitzi Hunt (The Cat Lady)
- Sadwick und Spot (The Whispered World)
- Conway und Shannon (Kentucky Route Zero)

Das hier sind definitiv nicht meine Top 10 (dazu hab ich einfach zu viele Spiele gerade nicht im Kopf), aber das sind auf jeden Fall Spielefreundschaften, die mir als besonders in Erinnerung geblieben sind. Mir fällt auch auf, dass größtenteils relativ neue Spiele sind. Eigentlich wollte ich noch Sherlock Holmes und Dr. Watson nennen, aber dann wären es 11 geworden und außerdem sind die beiden ja keine reinen Spielecharaktere, sondern entstammen den Romanen von Arthur Conan Doyle.


----------



## Zybba (27. Juli 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> TMir fällt auch auf, dass größtenteils relativ neue Spiele sind.


Geht mir meistens auch so, wenn ich z.B. Spiele empfehlen will.
Man vergisst halt recht viel. Die frischeren Eindrücke hat man noch eher im Kopf.

Dazu kommen halt technische Fortschritte, die bei Spielen dann doch prägnanter sind als bei anderen Medien.
Wobei sich das über die Jahre ja auch relativiert hat...


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Juli 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Geht mir meistens auch so, wenn ich z.B. Spiele empfehlen will.
> Man vergisst halt recht viel. Die frischeren Eindrücke hat man noch eher im Kopf.
> 
> Dazu kommen halt technische Fortschritte, die bei Spielen dann doch prägnanter sind als bei anderen Medien.
> Wobei sich das über die Jahre ja auch relativiert hat...



Technische Gründe sind bei mir gar nicht so der Punkt. Viele der Spiele auf meiner Liste sind grafisch so simpel, dass die ähnlich auch schon vor 20 Jahren oder länger umsetzbar gewesen wären. Aber ich glaube das Storytelling in Spielen hat sich im Laufe der Zeit massiv verbessert, zumindest im Durchschnitt. Die Geschichten sind emotionaler geworden, die Charaktere menschlicher. Ich hab überlegt, ob ich z. B. Sam & Max aus dem gleichnamigen Lucas Arts Adventure mit auf die Liste packen sollte. Die beiden sind definitiv gute Freunde und extrem lustig, aber irgendwie fehlt da so'n bisschen die emotionale Bindung, da die Spiele volles Pfund Comedy waren. Wirklich mitreißende Charaktergeschichten vor 15+ Jahren in Spielen fallen mir wirklich nicht viele ein.


----------



## MrFob (27. Juli 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Technische Gründe sind bei mir gar nicht so der Punkt. Viele der Spiele auf meiner Liste sind grafisch so simpel, dass die ähnlich auch schon vor 20 Jahren oder länger umsetzbar gewesen wären. Aber ich glaube das Storytelling in Spielen hat sich im Laufe der Zeit massiv verbessert, zumindest im Durchschnitt. Die Geschichten sind emotionaler geworden, die Charaktere menschlicher. Ich hab überlegt, ob ich z. B. Sam & Max aus dem gleichnamigen Lucas Arts Adventure mit auf die Liste packen sollte. Die beiden sind definitiv gute Freunde und extrem lustig, aber irgendwie fehlt da so'n bisschen die emotionale Bindung, da die Spiele volles Pfund Comedy waren. Wirklich mitreißende Charaktergeschichten vor 15+ Jahren in Spielen fallen mir wirklich nicht viele ein.



Jo, wollte ich auch schreiben. Glaube auch, dass Story telling tatsaechlich wesentlich besser geworden ist alles in allem.

Finde auch witzig, dass du komplett andere Leute in deiner Liste hast als ich. Die meisten der Spiele von deiner Liste habe ich allerdings auch nicht gespielt.


----------



## Zybba (27. Juli 2020)

Da habt ihr wohl recht.


----------



## sealofdarkness (28. Juli 2020)

Ich habe die letzten Tage Ghost of Tsushima regelrecht verschlungen und mir eben noch die Platin-Trophäe einverleibt. Es ist einfach ein richtig tolles Game, bei dem mMn die Schwächen, ob Kleinigkeiten oder recht grobe Schnitzer, nicht so ins Gewicht fallen wie bei anderen Spielen. Ich habe es echt genossen: Das Kampfsystem, die einfache aber glaubwürdige und authentische Story, der Foto-Modus, die Haikus... Kein anderes Spiel konnte mir in letzter Zeit so ein Gefühl der Zufriedenheit geben wie das. Es ist zwar kein Meisterwerk und auch nicht so krass ins kleinste Detail herausgearbeitet wie, ihr wisst schon, _*THE LAST OF US: PART II!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!elf* _ , aber trotzdem fühlt sich Ghost of Tsushima in allem was es tut und zeigen will harmonischer an. Besser kann ich das irgendwie nicht beschreiben.

Ich wünsche mir auf alle Fälle noch einen Duell- und (endlosen) Arena Modus, um weiter dieses tolle Kampfsystem zu genießen, welches einfach nie langweilig wird


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juli 2020)

Top 10 Spielefreundschaften (Reihenfolge ist jetzt willkürlich gesetzt):

1. Sam & Max

2. Gabriel Knight & Detective Mosely

3. George Stobbard & Nicole Collard (zwischendurch sind sie zwar liiert, aber eben nicht die gesamte Reihe über)

4. Guybrush Treepwood & LeChuck... Ach, sorry, das gehortwohl eher zu SpieleFEINDschaften... ^^

5. Robert Ripley & Feng Li

6. Larry Laffer und der Off-Kommentator 

7. Lee & Clementine

8. Bigby Wolf & Snow White

9. Brian Basco & Gina Timmins (ja, beide sind ein Paar, mir aber egal)

10. Max Caulfield & Chloe Price

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## ribald (28. Juli 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Top 10 Spielefreundschaften (Reihenfolge ist jetzt willkürlich gesetzt):
> 
> 1. Sam & Max
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir! Alleine schon für deine Nr.5


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Juli 2020)

Jetzt habe ich die Liste angestoßen und selbst noch nicht geliefert. 

Mal schauen:

Sarkasto-Hawke und Varric (und ihre pietätlosen Witze in unangemessenen Situationen)
Hank und Connor (beste „Bromance“ zwischen Mensch und Android)
Shep und Garrus (manchmal war das auch mehr als Freundschaft, aber auch sonst fiel der Abschied der Beiden schwer)
Geralt und Iorweth (Dandelion ja sowieso, hier abweichend vom Standard, weil am Ende von Teil 2 unerwartet vertrauensvoll)
Nate und Sully (zwei Gauner, die sich gesucht und gefunden haben)
Die vier Jungs aus FFXV (unterschiedliche Charaktere, die sich einfach gut ergänzen)
Chloe und Rachel (die Freundschaft mit Max war irgendwie nicht meins)
Nate und das Vieh (Book of Unwritten Tales)
Lara und Jonah (der Einzige, der ihre Freundschaft bislang überlebt hat. )
Sarkasto-Hawke und die restlichen Irren der Gruppe minus Anders und Sebastian.  (der Erste zieht sie in einen Anschlag rein und der Letzte lässt die  Freundschaft einfach kippen, wenn was nicht passt. Die Anderen waren da loyaler...)


Ich muss mir noch einen anderen 10. Platz aussuchen, aber ich komme gerade auf nichts anderes.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juli 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Finde auch witzig, dass du komplett andere Leute in deiner Liste hast als ich. Die meisten der Spiele von deiner Liste habe ich allerdings auch nicht gespielt.



Ich bin zocktechnisch vor allem mit den klassischen Point & Click Adventures der 90er Jahre groß geworden, daher spiele ich sowas auch heute noch sehr gerne (und auch ein paar damit verwandte Genres). So ist auch meine Liste zustande gekommen. Bei Shepard und Garrus aus Mass Effect und der The Witcher Truppe von deiner Liste würde ich aber definitiv auch zustimmen. Bei Gordon Freeman und Alyx Vance an sich eigentlich auch, allerdings ist mir da der Gordon-Part ein bisschen zu blass für eine eindeutige Freundschaft. Aber das hat mich ehrlich gesagt nie gestört, dass Gordon stumm war. Mir war Alyx in Half Life Alyx für ein Half Life sogar schon fast ein bisschen zu gesprächig.


----------



## MrFob (28. Juli 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich bin zocktechnisch vor allem mit den klassischen Point & Click Adventures der 90er Jahre groß geworden, daher spiele ich sowas auch heute noch sehr gerne (und auch ein paar damit verwandte Genres). So ist auch meine Liste zustande gekommen. Bei Shepard und Garrus aus Mass Effect und der The Witcher Truppe von deiner Liste würde ich aber definitiv auch zustimmen. Bei Gordon Freeman und Alyx Vance an sich eigentlich auch, allerdings ist mir da der Gordon-Part ein bisschen zu blass für eine eindeutige Freundschaft. Aber das hat mich ehrlich gesagt nie gestört, dass Gordon stumm war. Mir war Alyx in Half Life Alyx für ein Half Life sogar schon fast ein bisschen zu gesprächig.



Jo, eigentlich habe ich auch viele P&C Adventures gespielt frueher. Aber obwohl die Geschichten und so schon ganz cool waren waren die Charaktere nie soooo gut ausgearbeitet, dass ich da wirklich ein Verbindung gespuert habe. Aber einiges aus deiner Liste kenne ich auch wirklich nicht. In sauerlandboys Liste ist mir nur Robert Ripley und Feng Li aufgefallen. An die musste ich sogar auch denken, als ich meine Liste erstellt habe aber am Ende hatten die mir immer ein bisschen zu sehr ein ungleiches Chef-Diener Vehaeltnis (was natuerlich perfekt in das 30er Jahre Szenario gepasst hat aber so eine tolle Freundschaft fand ich es dann nicht).

Bei meiner Liste muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich ab ungefaehr Platz 6 ein bisschen Probleme hatte noch was zu finden, was ich wirklich drin haben musste/wollte. Fisher und Grimsdottir zum Beispiel haette ich genauso gut weglassen koennen (fand das nur cool weil die in Conviction mal so richtig auf die Probe gestellt wurden).
Bei Gordon und Alyx hatte ich auch erst meine Zweifel, natuerlich weil Gordon nix sagt hab es aber auch vor allem reingenommen weil es (vor allem in Ep1) so schoen ins Gameplay eingebunden ist.

Meine beiden must-haves waren einfach Platz 1 und 2.
Die Gothic Truppe war fuer mich das erste mal, dass in Computerspielen Freundschaft wirklich cool dargestellt wurde. Gerade wenn sie sich alle in Gothic 2 in unterschiedlichsten Situationen wieder treffen und alle ihre neue eigene Agenda haben, sich aber trotzdem noch gegenseitig aushelfen war echt toll (natuerlich dann mit dem Abschluss auf dem Schiff wo dann alle zusammen waren, geniale Abschlussmission).

Wenn ich mich nicht auf ein Spiel pro Franchise beschraenken muesste waeren eh Platz 1-5 oder so aus Mass Effect gewesen.  (kommt natuerlich auch viel drauf an wie man spielt aber auch Shepard und Joker, Wrex, FemShep und Miranda, wenn man sich drauf einlaesst, so viele tolle Charaktermomente).
Aber Shepard und Garrus war fuer mich der no-brainer. So ... viele ... coole ... Momente. 

Oh, und ich hatte noch Edison Trent und Jun'ko Zane aus Freelancer, die es fast geschafft haetten. Und komplett vergessen hatte ich ausserdem (shame on me)  Mel und den Companion Cube (wobei das vielleicht schon eher in die Richtung Romanze ging ).


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juli 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Die Gothic Truppe war fuer mich das erste mal, dass in Computerspielen Freundschaft wirklich cool dargestellt wurde. Gerade wenn sie sich alle in Gothic 2 in unterschiedlichsten Situationen wieder treffen und alle ihre neue eigene Agenda haben, sich aber trotzdem noch gegenseitig aushelfen war echt toll (natuerlich dann mit dem Abschluss auf dem Schiff wo dann alle zusammen waren, geniale Abschlussmission).
> 
> Wenn ich mich nicht auf ein Spiel pro Franchise beschraenken muesste waeren eh Platz 1-5 oder so aus Mass Effect gewesen.  (kommt natuerlich auch viel drauf an wie man spielt aber auch Shepard und Joker, Wrex, FemShep und Miranda, wenn man sich drauf einlaesst, so viele tolle Charaktermomente).
> Aber Shepard und Garrus war fuer mich der no-brainer. So ... viele ... coole ... Momente.



Die Gothic Truppe würde ich evtl. auch noch dazu nehmen, allerdings hab ich das letzte Mal vor über 10 Jahren einen Gothic Teil durchgespielt (Teil 1), daher hatte ich die gar nicht mehr so im Hinterkopf. Und Bioware macht meiner Meinung nach generell tolle Charaktere (vor allem Garrus mochte ich immer gerne, hat mich ein wenig an G'Kar aus Babylon 5 erinnert), aber leider (aus meiner Sicht) nicht immer tolle Spiele. Auch einige Charaktere in Dragon Age Origins sind mir sehr positiv in Erinnerung geblieben, allerdings keine speziellen Freundschaften zwischen den Charakteren. Mein letztes Mal DA ist aber auch schon ziemlich lange her. Würde solche Spiele gerne mal wieder ausbuddeln, aber dank ständig neuer Spiele komme ich leider nicht dazu.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Juli 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Auch einige Charaktere in Dragon Age Origins sind mir sehr positiv in Erinnerung geblieben, allerdings keine speziellen Freundschaften zwischen den Charakteren.



Ich bin ja auch gerade in der Reihe unterwegs und diesen Eindruck habe ich auch. In Dragon Age 2 verbringen die Charaktere Jahre miteinander und dementsprechend bilden sich zwischen ihnen engere Bindungen, auch wenn sie ihren eigenen Angelegenheiten nachgehen. So finden ja scheinbar regelmäßig Glücksspielabende im Gehängten Mann bei Varric oder bei Fenris statt, wo z.B. auch Avelines Mann zugegen ist, wovon sie nix wissen darf. 
Teilweise wird da wohl auch im dritten Akt miteinander angebandelt. 

Und das mag ich am zweiten Teil. Man erlebt die Geschichte über einen längeren Zeitraum und wie sich das Leben aller in dieser furchtbaren Stadt entwickelt. 

Im dritten Teil haben sie die Gruppendynamik auch noch ein wenig weiter verfolgt, aber so rund wie in Teil 2 war die Gruppe für mich nie wieder.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2020)

So, und hiermit ist auch *C&C Red Alert Remastered* (ohne Add-Ons) vollendet.
Und was lernen wir von den Sowjets? Nur weil man "guten" Tee kochen kann schützt das noch keinen vorm verräterischen Kane-Mord.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2020)

Hab mir im Anschluss noch ne halbe Stunde Zeit um in *Lorelai* reinzuschnuppern. Die Optik hat mich dabei sehr positiv überrascht. Der grundsätzliche Stil gleicht natürlich dem von *The Cat Lady* und *Downfall*, sieht aber dank Unity-Engine endlich flüssig, hochauflösend und mit vielen Stimmungseffekten äußerst ansehnlich aus. Ein technisches Remake der anderen Spiele in DER Form wäre echt was Feines.

Was ich in der kurzen Zeit gesehen hab gefällt aber auch jenseits der Optik sehr gut. Typisch düster-deprimierend, spart schon in der kurzen Einstiegszeit nicht mit Faustschlag-in-den-Magen-Schocks, und die Titelfigur macht einen sehr interessanten Eindruck. Freu mich darauf einige Stunden am Stück darin zu versenken. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (2. August 2020)

* Ghost of Tsushima *

Hab's heute nun auch durchgespielt inkl Platin Trophäe.

Hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht das Spiel und mich auch über die ganze Zeit super unterhalten.
Technisch hätte es in einigen Bereichen ein wenig besser sein können, aber insgesamt ein sehr guter Titel.

Beim Ende 



Spoiler



wurde mir ein wenig schwer ums Herz, aber ich habe Shimura letzten Endes seinen Wunsch erfüllt, zu sterben.



Würde eine 8,5-9/10 geben 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Strauchritter (3. August 2020)

Nachdem ich Samstag endlich die blöde Odin  bekommen haben, konnte ich Warships endlich ad acta legen und hab dann gleich Shadow Tactics ausprobiert.
Die ersten drei Missionen hab ich durch, bislang gefällt es mir sehr gut. Denke ich kaufe mir für den Sommerurlaub Desperados 3 als Zeitvertreib nebenher 
Offline nimmt DSA auch immer konkretere Formen an, zumindest steht meine Heldin schon fertig und bereit da


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. August 2020)

*Lorelai*

Schon nach 2 Abenden und knapp 6 Stunden Gesamtspielzeit geschafft.

Persönliche Zusammenfassung:
Ein wirklich gelungener Abschluss der düsteren "Devil cames through here"-Trilogie. Würde ich glatt auf dieselbe Stufe wie *The Cat Lady* setzen, trotz der Tatsache dass sich beide Spiele vom Tonfall her stark unterscheiden:
Wo *The Cat Lady* mit seiner zynischen Susan Ashworth und purstem Horror glänzt, sticht *Lorelai* mit seiner stets aufrichtigen Titelfigur und sehr viel Tragik heraus. Ich habe über die ganzen Stunden permanent mit dem Mädchen gebangt und gehofft dass meine Entscheidungen zu einem positiven Ende führen würden... Wozu es glücklicherweise auch kam. 
Die Rätselkost war in Masse und Qualität zwar überschaubar bis leicht, die Story, die Dialoge, der Indie-Soundtrack und vor allem die Sprecher - vor allem die Lorelai-Stimme - haben es mir SEHR leicht gemacht über diesen kleinen Makel hinweg zu sehen. Und den Machern des Spiels gebürt ebenso viel Lob für die Art wie sie die Unity-Engine für ihre Zwecke nutzen. Neben gewohntem 2D-Anteil wechselt das Spiel auch oft auf die 2,5- oder gar komplette 3D-Ebene; sie setzen gekonnt stimmige Perspektivenwechsel ein und zaubern dabei richtig schöne Szenen. Krass fand ich auch dass auf einigen Fernsehern im Spiel echte Filmausschnitte von Disney-Cartoons oder gar George R. Romeros  "The Night of the Living Dead" liefen... 

Kurzum: Lorelai hat mich gefesselt - und sehr berührt, was nur ganz wenige Indie-Adventures zu schaffen vermögen. Die Verknüpfungen zu den alten Spielen waren zudem sehr nice (das Mehrparteienhaus wo Susan lebt, immer wieder tauchen Katzen auf, die Königin der Maden nicht zu vergessen... Und sogar Joe aus *Downfall* hat einen sehr kurzen Cameo-Auftritt wenn man ganz genau aufpasst). 

Bin fast schon traurig dass es tatsächlich der Abschluss-Teil der Reihe ist... Hoffentlich machen Harvester Games bald wieder ein neues Ding, egal um was sich das nächste Adventure drehen sollte, ich würde es blind kaufen.


----------



## MrFob (5. August 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Offline nimmt DSA auch immer konkretere Formen an, zumindest steht meine Heldin schon fertig und bereit da



Was ist die?


Spoiler



Es gibt auf diese Frage nur eine richtige Antwort: 



Spoiler



Rondrageweihte! 






Zum Thema: Ich spiel grade so alles moegliche. Da ich z. Zt. einen aktiven MS Game Pass habe probier ich mich gerade ein bisschen durch die Microsoft Bibliothek.

Der MS Store ist aber echt das allerletzte. Ich hab noch nie so viele Probleme gehabt Spiele mit einem Launcher zum laufen zu bekommen. Die Master Chief Collection laesst sich immer noch nur bei ca. jedem zweiten Versuch starten und verursacht sonst ironischerweise irgendeine Windows Fehlermeldung. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass da ein paar Ordner Permissions nicht ordentlich eingestellt waren und hab das jetzt mal alles neu eingestellt, seitdem gehts auch aber ich warte lieber erstmal noch ab bevor ich meinen Sieg verkuende.

In Sachen Spielen habe ich mal *Grounded *angetestet. Ist ganz nett aber staendig nur Ressourcen zu sammeln ging mir dann doch irgendwann wieder auf den Zeiger und diesen ganzen Rieseninsekten wurden mir irgendwann trotz nicht wirklich realitaetsnaher Darstellung doch ein bisschen zu eklig.

Also doch wieder *Halo*. Reach war so lala, Halo 1 ist halt inzwischen schon wirklich recht altbacken, nicht nur wegen der Grafik sondern auch wegen dem wahnsinnig repetetiven Level Design. Es gibt ja quasi kein Level, wo ich nicht entweder alles wieder backtracken muss oder wo der Level eigentlich nur aus drei Raeumen besteht, die dann zig mal aneinandergereiht sind (ja, ich rede von dir "The Library").
Ich war als alles andere als beeindruckt. Auch das generelle Gameplay laesst mich eher kalt. Dafuer, dass das der grosse Vorzeige Shooter auf Konsolen war ist es echt nicht so der Hit. Sowohl das Waffen- als auch das Bewegungs-Gefuehl ist praktisch nicht vorhanden und ich fuehle mich irgendwie von der Spielerfahrung distanziert. Das konnten auch damals Shooter am PC einfach schon wesentlich besser. #pcmasterrace 

Allerdings habe ich dann gestern den ersten Teil beendet und mit Halo 2 angefangen und HOLY SHIT! Dass so krasse CGI Videos auf einmal aus dem nichts kommen, damit haette ich echt nicht gerechnet. Die sind ja auf Blizzard Niveau. Also da lag dann schon so ein bisschen die Kinnlade auf dem Tisch, muss ich neidlos zugeben. Das gameplay ist zwar immer noch nicht so der Hit aber zumindest das Level Design scheint mir bisher (bin in der 4ten Mission) etwas abwechslungsreicher zu sein. Bin ganz froh, dass ich doch dabeigeblieben bin, so langsam geht da was.


----------



## Strauchritter (6. August 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Was ist die?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Keine Rondrageweihte 
Eine Nuan (Wolfskind) aus dem Stamm der Rika-Lie 

Therapist: Grounded Wolf Spider isn't real, she can't hurt you.
Wolf Spider: I'll fucking rip your head off and eat your children alive!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. August 2020)

Seit gestern bin ich wieder voll drin in "Assassin's Creed 2". Ich denke ich gehe es die folgenden Monate wie folgt an:

Ein AC durchspielen, danach was Aktuelleres, darauf das nächste AC usw. So können keinerlei Ermüdungserscheinungen eintreten. 

Das Spiel hat mich jedenfalls wieder voll in seinen Bann. Momentan folge ich streng der Story und erledige gelegentlich eine Nebenaufgabe. Ob ich mich anschließend dem Komplettierungswahn verschreiben werde kann ich momentan noch nicht sagen.

Jedenfalls versetzt es mich erneut in Erstaunen wie stark die Welt, die Mechaniken und die Missionsvielfalt von AC1 zu AC2 gewachsen sind . Das habe ich zwar im Wissen auch im AC-Podcast erwähnt, es wieder live zu erleben ist aber doch was anderes.  

Edit:
Ich weiss es nicht mehr genau, aber war es in AC2 nicht möglich jederzeit den Animus zu verlassen und zu Desmond in die Gegenwart zurück zu kehren? Bin schon mit Sequenz 2 durch, aber bisher nie aus der Simulation herausgekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. August 2020)

Nachdem ich gestern die PC-Version von Horizon angefangen habe, die mir sehr viel Spaß macht, wollte ich jetzt eigentlich auch an Ghost of Tsushima weiterspielen, da ich dort im zweiten Akt bin, die erste Insel komplett befreit habe und Sorge habe, dass ich sonst den Faden bei diesem außerordentlich schönen Spiel verliere.
Vorher wollte ich dann noch kurz in Death Stranding reinschauen, wenn ich schon an der Konsole sitze und nun ja, das habe ich jetzt aus Versehen durchgespielt. 
Ging dann doch recht schnell und ich bin noch etwas verwirrt, aber so manche meiner Ahnungen hat sich bestätigt, andere nicht.  Was für ein sehr seltsames Spiel. Ich habe es gemocht und musste die DHL-Witze zwischendurch echt belächeln, die immer wieder über das Spiel gemacht werden. 

Somit ist also ein Großprojekt beendet. Bleiben nur noch zwei bis Herbst.


----------



## sealofdarkness (10. August 2020)

In den letzten Tagen habe ich einige Stunden in Kenshi und Synthetik: Legion Rising investiert, beides sehr interessante Spiele, wie ich finde.

Kenshi ist ein post-apokalyptisches und sandbox artiges, auf ein Squad-System basierendes RPG-RTS Gedöns, was pseudo asiatisch angehaucht ist (die meisten Waffen sind Katanas, Naginatas etc.) und die Spieler nicht an die Hand nimmt. Die anfänglichen Fehltritte, die hohe Anzahl der Momente in denen der Hauptcharakter und seine Squadmitglieder bewusstlos geschlagen und zum Sterben zurück gelassen werden, sowie das Verlieren von einem oder mehreren Gliedmaßen, sind die Hauptelemente womit die Gruppe an Stärke gewinnt. Kein Witz. 
"Du willst ein richtig harter Typ werden, den selbst ein Zug nicht aus der Bahn wirft? Dann lauf in eine 10 köpfige, bis an die Zähne bewaffnete, religiös-fanatische Gruppe von heiligen Paladinen hinein und lasse deinen Körper vom Schwingen messerscharfer Schwertklingen abstählen! Du wirst vielleicht einen Arm oder ein Bein verlieren, möglicherweise wirst du sogar stundenlang komatös auf dem Boden rumliegen und von hungrigen Wüsten-Banditen ausgeraubt werden. Aber hey, wenn du aufwachst, bist du 2 Punkte tougher!"
Daneben lädt das Spiel zum Erkunden ein und man kann craften sowie eine eigene Siedlung bauen (soweit bin ich aber noch nicht). Bisher macht es echt Laune und es ist zumindest für mich eine willkommene Abwechslung zum restlichen Stapel an Spielen, die ich für gewöhnlich spiele.

Synthetik: Legion Rising wiederum ist ein isometrischer Taktik-Roguelite-Shooter bei dem man im Prinzip einfach ballert, ballert und noch mehr ballert. Aber ja taktisch! Es gibt viele Klassen, viele Waffen, viele Upgrades, viele Waffenaufsätze, und, natürlich, viel Action. Sehr befriedigende Action.

Hierzu empfehle ich auch ein englisch-sprachiges Review, welches das Spiel ziemlich gut auf den Punkt bringt. Doch OBACHT! Der Humor ist an einigen Stellen *nicht politisch korrekt*.


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5tsEJgPn30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (10. August 2020)

Hab das Wochenende mal ordentlich *Horizon: Zero Dawn* gesuchtet. Echt geiles Spiel. Das Kampfsystem ist der Hammer, weil man immer das richtige tool fuer den richtigen Gegner bracuht und dann noch teilweise am besten in mehreren Phasen kaempft. Macht einfach richtig Spass.
Auch die Welt gefaellt mir extrem gut. Total abgefahren aber trotzdem irgendwie "glaubwuerdig". Das muss man erstmal hinbekommen, dass man ein Welt erschafft, in der Roboter-Dinosaurier rumlaufen aber wo man sich trotzdem denkt "ja, das macht schon alles Sinn". 
Bin jetzt gerade in den Sunlands aber bin immer noch nicht in Meridian angekommen. Der Hoehepunkt und Abschluss der heutigen Spiele-Session war es einen Stormbird plattgemacht zu haben. Das war ein echt harter fight. Aber nun ist es geschafft und hab auch gleich noch crystal braids erbeutet, mit denen ich mir eine der high level Waffen beim Haendler kaufen konnte. 

Wirklich cooles Spiel bisher. Naechstes Wochende gibt's im PCGC Podcast ein ausfuehrliches Review.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. August 2020)

Nachdem zumindest die extreme Hitze hier endlich vorbei ist ("nur" noch 28 Grad) hab ich mir mal ganz spontan *Outer Wilds* (nicht zu verwechseln mit The Outer Worlds) gekauft. Das Konzept ist wirklich interessant und technisch zumindest von den Features her recht beeindruckend, auch wenn die Grafik nicht unbedingt nen Schönheitspreis gewinnt. Man hat ein komplettes Open "World" (eher Open Space) Universum, in dem man sich mit einem kleinen Raumschiff halbwegs physikalisch korrekt bewegen und zahlreiche kleine und große Himmelskörper, die alle über eigene Gravitation/Physik verfügen, besuchen kann. Ziel des Spiels ist die Aufklärung einer Katastrophe und dafür hat man ca. 20 Minuten Zeit. Allerdings wird man nach Ablauf dieser 20 Minuten am Anfang des Abenteuers wiederbelebt und kann mit all seinen Kenntnissen nochmal von vorne anfangen. Sozusagen spielt man einen virtuellen Murmeltiertag bzw. Murmeltierzwanzigminuten, der das Schicksal eines kleinen Sonnenssystems umfasst.

Konzept und Technik sind, wie gesagt, im Grunde ziemlich geil. Das Design ist grafisch nicht herausragend, aber okay. Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur ist in Ordnung, aber nicht wirklich gut, was die Steuerung des Raumschiffs angeht. Angeblich soll es mit Controller besser gehen, aber ich bin ein ziemlicher Controller-Legastheniker, wenn es um 1st Person Spiele gibt. Alles in allem bin ich noch nicht sicher, ob ich das Spiel super finde oder "nur" okay. Es macht auf jeden Fall Spaß, wirkt teilweise aber ein wenig unaufgeräumt, ruckelig trotz recht gutem Rechner (Ryzen 3600X, RTX 2080) ab und zu, wenn viele Himmelskörper im Bild sind. Das Spiel nimmt einem kaum an die Hand, so dass man ab einem bestimmten Punkt wirklich auf sich allein gestellt ist (was ich erstmal für eine sehr gute Sache halte). Allerdings fällt es mir noch schwer mich in dem kleinen Sonnensystem zu orientieren und von Zeitlimits bin ich auch kein großer Fan, aber man hat ja unendlich Versuche und 20 Minuten sind auf jeden Fall noch okay, um sich beim Erkunden zumindest ein bisschen Zeit zu lassen.

Bin gespannt, wie's weitergeht. Vielleicht muss ich mich auch einfach nur noch weiter einarbeiten, um mit den Feinheiten des Gameplays besser zurecht zu kommen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. August 2020)

Ich habe mir soeben *Spiritfarer* gekauft, das ich auf meiner Wunschliste hatte, nachdem ich den Titel irgendwo in einem Stream gesehen hatte...wenn mich nicht alles täuscht in einer der E3-Übertragungen?

Das Spiel handelt von Stella und der wirklich außerordentlich niedlichen Katze Daffodil, die den Job des Fährmannes der Verstorbenen von Charon übernehmen und nun mit einem Schiff die Welt bereisen, um Geister aufzulesen und ins Jenseits zu begleiten. 
Daher muss man das Schiff managen und langsam ausbauen, um die Geister ordentlich begleiten zu können und sich mit ihnen anzufreunden. 
(Geht auch im Koop) 

Ich mochte den schön gezeichneten Stil in der Präsentation und der ist wirklich sehr fein. 
Das könnte ein wunderbarer Ausgleich zu Horizon und Ghost werden. Bei letzterem bin ich jetzt fast mit dem zweiten Inselabschnitt fertig und auch das ist immer noch ein wunderschönes Spiel.


----------



## Celerex (19. August 2020)

Ich bin am Wochenende mit *Horizon Zero Dawn* inkl. DLC fertig geworden und bin nach wie vor von der Haupthandlung (des Hauptspiels) absolut begeistert. Obwohl ich ja schon wusste, was passiert (ist), hatte ich trotzdem wieder Gänsehaut. Einfach eine richtig gut erzählte Geschichte. Im Gegensatz zur PS4 Fassung habe ich allerdings dieses Mal nicht mehr alle Zettelchen gelesen oder Sprachaufzeichnungen angehört. Jedem "Neueinsteiger" kann ich aber nur dazu raten. 

Seit gestern habe ich dann mit *Yakuza 0* weiter gemacht, das ich vor HZD begonnen hatte. Es ist mein erster Teil der Serie, wird vermutlich aber auch mein letzter sein. Zwar gefällt mir die Haupthandlung bisher ziemlich gut und das ist auch der einzige Aspekt am Spiel, der mich bei der Stange hält, aber alles drum rum trifft einfach nicht meinen Geschmack. Ich finde das Kampfsystem furchtbar, im Grunde genommen ein dezent auf timing basiertes "button smashing" und abseits von Bosskämpfen "Zero" fordernd. Auch die überzogenen und teils kindischen Dialoge reißen mich so gar nicht vom Hocker, wobei das wohl so eine Art Humor zu sein scheint und bei Serienfans sehr beliebt ist. Außerdem werde ich ständig aus dem Spielfluss gerissen, weil mich irgendjemand auf der Straße anquatscht und mir wieder irgendeine neue Mechanik des Spiels mit seitenweise unsynchronisierten Text beibringt. Apropos Synchronisation. Ich kann zwar irgendwo nachvollziehen, dass die Entwickler aufgrund der irrsinnigen Menge an Dialogen und aus Zeit-/Kostengründen auf eine englische Synchronisation verzichtet haben und Nebenmissionen teilweise auch nicht in japanisch synchronisiert wurden, für mich wertet es das Spielerlebnis aber extrem ab. Das liegt vor allem daran, dass ich die Sprache persönlich nicht als "schön" empfinde. 

Ich denke, man muss schon einen kleinen Hang zur japanischen Kultur haben, damit man in dem Spiel wirklich vollkommen aufgehen kann. Ich werde das Spiel zwar noch zu Ende spielen, es dabei aber dann auch mit der Serie belassen.


----------



## golani79 (19. August 2020)

Yakuza ist teilweise ziemlich abgedreht - inkl. der Nebenquests - das stimmt.
Musste schon des Öfteren lauthals lachen 

Generell gefällt mir die Serie sehr gut - Storytelling und Atmosphäre haben schon was und auch die Minigames sind qualitativ eigentlich sehr gut gestaltet.
Muss man wie du sagst, natürlich halt auch mögen, vom kulturellen her.

Die japanische Sprache finde ich übrigens super - finde, da kommen die Emotionen immer sehr gut rüber, was bei Synchronisationen aus dem japanischen ja leider meistens ziemlich verloren geht.

Bin mittlerweile bei Yakuza 4 und habe immer noch meinen Spaß damit 
Hätte mir nur gewünscht, 3-5 hätten auch ne Kiwami Version bekommen, da man schon den technischen Unterschied merkt - aber bin ja schon zufrieden, dass ich die überhaupt alle auf der PS4 spielen kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. August 2020)

*Assassin's Creed 2*

Aktueller Stand:
14 Spielstunden, Sequenz 8 gestern mit dem berühmten Flug auf DaVincis Fluggerät vollendet, ungefähr die Hälfte der Glyphen entschlüsselt, dazu das 6. und letzte Assassinen-Grab gemeistert (hach, waren damals toll und sind es heute noch). 

10 Jahre ist das Spiel nun alt (gemessen für diese Zeit aber GUT gealtert), doch Story, Gameplay und Missionsvielfalt ziehen auch heute richtig mit. Einzig die Bewegungs- bzw. Kletterperfektion eines Arno Dorian vermisse ich bei Ezio, aber selbst damit kann man im Jahr 2020 gut leben.  


Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (19. August 2020)

Ich hab die Tage einem Freund mehrfach bei Yakuza 0 zugeschaut.
Das ist meine erster ernsthafter Berührungspunkt mit der Serie.

In seiner gesamten audiovisuellen Präsentation ist es einfach extrem inkonsistent.
Ist mir unbegreiflich, wie man das so veröffentlichen kann.
An sich ist es aber durchaus unterhaltsam. ^^


----------



## McDrake (20. August 2020)

Nun ein paar Stunden mit dem *FS2020* verbracht und beinahe alle Trainingsmissionen absolviert.
Ein paar (rumpelige) Landungen mit Kleinflugzeugen hinbekommen und eine Alpenüberquerung war ebenfalls auf dem Programm.
Bis jetzt aber nur bei schönem Wetter.

Jetzt, wo das Game läuft, machts mir Spass.
Einfach bissl rumfliegen, den passenden Trim drin und die Aussicht geniessen.
Da geht eine Stunde sehr schnell vorbei


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. August 2020)

Bin bei *Ghost of Tsushima * in Kapitel 3 angelangt und ich muss mich langsam fragen...was stimmt mit den Entwicklern nicht?! 



Spoiler



Ihr habt nicht ernsthaft das Pferd gekillt? (
Takas Tod war tragisch, aber er hätte ja vielleicht auch mal schnell Jins Fesseln durchschneiden können, aber Nobu töten? Fuck off! 



Ich spiele momentan irgendwie nur noch so Spiele. 
Das macht meine Psyche langsam nicht mehr mit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2020)

*Assassin's Creed 2*

Ich liebe Venedig. Im Besonderen die Missionen inmitten des Karnevals.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. August 2020)

Wenn nur Ezio da nicht noch so ein Fluppi gewesen wäre.


----------



## golani79 (20. August 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bin bei *Ghost of Tsushima * in Kapitel 3 angelangt und ich muss mich langsam fragen...was stimmt mit den Entwicklern nicht?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In your face! xD

War schon mies ... dachte ich mir auch an der Stelle ^^

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. August 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> In your face! xD
> 
> War schon mies ... dachte ich mir auch an der Stelle ^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Ja, zumal ich nach dem ganzen Drama davor nicht damit rechnete, dass da noch was kommt.  

Ich glaube, das war der schlimmste „Ich bepöbel wüst meinen Monitor und das Spiel“-Moment des bisherigen Jahres kurz hinter Kapitel 12 des FF7 Remakes. 

Und vor Seattle Tag 3 Teil 2 in Last of Us 2. 

Und dem Finale von FFXV.....hmm

Wenn ich es recht überlege, habe ich dieses Jahr schon einige bösartige Spiele gespielt. 
Aber allesamt auch verdammt gut; ein toller Jahrgang. 

Aber abgesehen davon ist Ghost immer noch wahnsinnig schön. Ich bin jetzt im Schnee angekommen und das ist einfach alles nur atmosphärisch und pittoresk...wenn man sich die verstreuten Leichen wegdenkt, auf die man immer wieder stößt...


----------



## golani79 (20. August 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ja, zumal ich nach dem ganzen Drama davor nicht damit rechnete, dass da noch was kommt.
> 
> Ich glaube, das war der schlimmste „Ich bepöbel wüst meinen Monitor und das Spiel“-Moment des bisherigen Jahres kurz hinter Kapitel 12 des FF7 Remakes.
> 
> ...


Ja, schon ein sehr schönes Spiel - abgesehen von ein paar üblen Momenten 

FF VII muss ich erst noch spielen .. den Rest hab ich allerdings auch schon gespielt.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (20. August 2020)

Ich spiele ja nach wie vor Horizon und was soll ich sagen, es wird immer besser. Die Hintergrund Geschichte der Welt und vor allem, wie man das alles so langsam entschluesselt ist extrem gut gelungen. Das motiviert mich wahnsinnig jeden Winkel der Welt zu erforschen und immer nach allen Infofetzen zu suchen.



Spoiler



Gerstern war ich dann in Maker's End (bzw. Faro Automated Systems Headquarters), wo man ja die Holo-Aufzeichnungen sieht, wie Faro da Mist gebaut hat mit den Militaerrobotern und man die ersten Hinweise bekommt, worum es bei dem ominoesen Projekt Zero Dawn dann ging. Wie gesagt, hab immer noch keinen Plan was genau abgelaufen ist aber meine derzeitige Theorie ist, dass Elizabeth ihre Oeko-Roboter auf extrem aggressives Vorgehen zur Wiederherstellung/Erhaltung der Umwelt umprogrammiert hat um den Biomasse fressenden Militaerrobertern von Faro entgegenzuwirken. Dabei mussten sie dann so aggressiv eingestellt werden, dass sie quasi auch die menschliche Zivilisation vernichtet haben aber wenigstens blieb biologisches Leben ueberhaupt erhalten. Und Aloy derfte ja wahrscheinlich ein Klon von Elizabeth Sobek sein (ich mein, 97.4%ige genetische Uebereinstimmung wuerde da ja passen). Irgendwie sowas aber wie gesagt, im Moment natuerlich noch alles Vermutungen.



Aber echt cool, wie sie das so langsam aufbauen und das diese = doch sehr abgefahrene Welt mir Robo-Dinos und so weiter - dank der Erklaerungen irgendwie trotzdem noch wie ein halbwegs glaubwuerdiges SciFi Szenario funktioniert.


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2020)

FS2020
Wildnisflug Rijeka nach Santorin

Heute zweite Etappe hinter mich gebracht und im Gegensatz zu gestern, in der ersten Etappe, den Flughafen von weitem gesehen.
Gestern wars eine holprige Graspiste, heute immerhin eine asphaltierte Landebahn.

Die Etappen dauern von 10 Minuten, bis zu einer Stunde und sind sehr entspannend. Ist der Trim mal gefunden, einfach bissl nachjustieren und Landschaft geniessen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man lernt so auch mit der Stoppuhr und den Landmarken-Beschreibungen besser "auf Sicht" zu navigieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Die Landung mit der Cessna 172 ist auch kein Problem mehr.
Ok, Ist zZ auch schönes Flugwetter. Mal schauen, wie sich das weiter entwickelt, da das aktuelle Wetter aktiviert ist.
Ist halt auch ein spannender Faktor. Ok, nicht für jeden, aber für mich


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2020)

*Assassin's Creed 2*

Stehe aktuell am Anfang von Sequenz 13 bei knapp 20 gespielten Stunden. Damals wie heute der mir persönlich unliebste Part des Spiels rund um den Edenapfel-klauenden Mönch und seine Anhänger. Man kann sich kaum ein Paar Meter bewegen ohne dass einem die übersensiblen Wachen ständig im Nacken sitzen.
Naja, bring ich trotzdem hinter mich. Wenigstens konnte ich in der Sequenz davor einige Male herzlichst über Caterina Sforza lachen, die Frau ist einfach herrlich. Nimmt klein Blatt vor dem Mund und kann schlimmer fluchen als jeder Möchtegern-Templer... Aber das Krasseste dabei ist;
Genau SO soll sich die echte Caterina tatsächlich gegeben haben. Insbesondere in dieser Szene hier:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ASUCSOu58A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2020)

Fliege gerade im FS 2020 über das was wohl meine Heimatstadt sein soll. Brücken passen. Aus dem Bismarckturm wurde ein Hochhaus, der historische Bahnhof und der Markt sind nicht vorhanden. Finde auch momentan das Schloß Glauchau nicht (Europas einzigstes 2-teiliges Schloß; Schloß Forder- und Hinterglauchau). Vorbeugend: Ja richtig geschrieben falls jemand meint es gehört ein V statt ein F dahin. Aber Stausee und Gründelteich passen von der Lage her ungefähr (aber nicht von der Form). Und aus dem am Stausee befindlichen Tennisplätzen wurden mal eben Felder.   Das Kfz-Verteilungszentrum (Stellplatz von VW, Skoda, Seat und Co.) ist ebenfalls da. Die Bahntrassen auch. Teile der Straßenführungen und 2-3 Kreisverkehre ebenfalls. Finde aber momentan mein Wohnhaus nicht.

Unter dem Strich trotzdem ein riesig ambitioniertes Projekt und der Hammer. Die Kleinigkeiten werden hoffentlich auch mit der Zeit ausgebügelt. Den Simulator (kein Spiel!) finde ich einfach nur super!).

Korrektur: Das Schloß ist da: Aber an komplett falschem Ort. Aber egal. Es wird!.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Fliege gerade im FS 2020 über das was wohl meine Heimatstadt sein soll. Brücken passen. Aus dem Bismarckturm wurde ein Hochhaus, der historische Bahnhof und der Markt sind nicht vorhanden. Finde auch momentan das Schloß Glauchau nicht (Europas einzigstes 2-teiliges Schloß; Schloß Forder- und Hinterglauchau). Vorbeugend: Ja richtig geschrieben falls jemand meint es gehört ein V statt ein F dahin. Aber Stausee und Gründelteich passen von der Lage her ungefähr (aber nicht von der Form). Und aus dem am Stausee befindlichen Tennisplätzen wurden mal eben Felder.   Das Kfz-Verteilungszentrum (Stellplatz von VW, Skoda, Seat und Co.) ist ebenfalls da. Die Bahntrassen auch. Teile der Straßenführungen und 2-3 Kreisverkehre ebenfalls. Finde aber momentan mein Wohnhaus nicht.
> 
> Unter dem Strich trotzdem ein riesig ambitioniertes Projekt und der Hammer. Die Kleinigkeiten werden hoffentlich auch mit der Zeit ausgebügelt. Den Simulator (kein Spiel!) finde ich einfach nur super!).
> 
> Korrektur: Das Schloß ist da: Aber an komplett falschem Ort. Aber egal. Es wird!.


Passt zu den magischen Türmen
https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/mysterioese-tuerme,3361197.html
oder dem Hamburger 3 Windturbinen Haus. 

Die Patchliste wird sicherlich sehr sehr lang und einiges an Arbeitskraft binden.


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2020)

Ach und gestern lustig gewesen: Ein Auto fährt in Glauchau die Straße entlang die im „Innenhof“ eines u-förmigen (mir vollkommen unbekannten) Gebäudekomplexes aprupt endet und knallt dort ständig gegen die Hausmauer. [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


----------



## McDrake (26. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ach und gestern lustig gewesen: Ein Auto fährt in Glauchau die Straße entlang die im „Innenhof“ eines u-förmigen (mir vollkommen unbekannten) Gebäudekomplexes aprupt endet und knallt dort ständig gegen die Hausmauer. [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Was aber wiederum zeigt, wie viel Berechnung dahinter steckt. Früher wäre das Auto einfach im Haus verschwunden. Heute gibts da sogar eine Kollisionsabfrage.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2020)

"Assassin's Creed 2" in knapp 22 Stunden abgefertigt. Für meine Verhältnisse ein "Schnelldurchgang", aber da ich mich schon vor 10 Jahren sehr viele Stunden zusätzlich darin aufgehalten hab soll es hier reichen. Synchronisation steht bei 87%, Montignori bei 89%, 53 Federn, ca. 2/3 der Glyphen entdeckt, und von den ganzen Kisten will ich erst gar nicht sprecjen. Meine Komplettisten-Ehre ist momentan ermüdet. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (27. August 2020)

*Yakuza 4* beendet heute, nachdem ich letztens erst Teil 3 durchgespielt habe.

Die Serie weiß einfach zu unterhalten.
Im Gegensatz zu 0 und den Kiwami Teilen, merkt man 3 und 4 halt schon an, dass es eigentlich nur Remaster sind.

Werde mir jetzt ne kurze Auszeit gönnen und was ändert spielen, bevor es mit 5 weitergeht.

Bin auf alle Fälle schon gespannt!

0, gefolgt von Kiwami 1 und 2, danach 4 und 3 ist meine momentane Reihung.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (28. August 2020)

*Shadowrun: Dragonfall*

Ich bin ja manchmal echt ein Trotzkopf... oder hinterfrage mich selber (je nach dem).
Aber dank der "Info", dass Epic ja zZ keine tollen Spiele verschenkt, habe ich mich an Shadowrun: Draongonfall rangemacht.

Den "Hongkong-Teil" hatte ich auf Steam durch und mir wurde bewusst, wie toll ich den Teil fand.
Also gleich den Epic-Launcher gestartet und Dragonfall installiert. Und es macht mir wieder viel Spass.
Auch auf englisch ist das ganze, für mich, gut zu verstehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. August 2020)

Wie angekündigt folgt erstmal wieder eine Assassinen-Pause. Versteckten Klingen, Heuhaufen und Edensplittern bleiben wir erstmal fern, stattdessen geht's ab nach Seattle Anno 2016, wo es sich nicht um Verschwörungen, Kriege und übernatürliche Kräfte dreht, sondern um eine Einwandererfamilie mit mexikanischen Wurzeln... Okay, so ganz weg von den genannten Kräften dann doch nicht, schließlich geht es hier um "Life is strange 2". 

Für den Anfang knapp 2 Stunden in die erste Episode reingeschnuppert, und der Ersteindruck ist schonmal ein SEHR guter. Der mMn notwendige Engine-Wechsel tut der Serie gut; der Grafik-Stil der Vorgänger ist zwar überwiegend erhalten geblieben, aber der Detailgrad, die Beleuchtung, die Kameraführung und vor allem die Gesichtsanimationen sind hier endlich zeitgemäß. Vor allem hat man vom permanenten Unschärfeeindruck des Bildes Abstand genommen, was ich nur begrüßen kann. Season 1 und BtS waren genau deswegen  teilweise recht anstrengend für die Augen, das Problem ist hier zum Glück nicht mehr gegeben.

Guter Einstieg, vor allem musikalisch. Der einschneidende Moment der die Diaz-Brüder zur Flucht zwingt lässt nicht lange auf sich warten und ist wie zu erwarten ein Faustschlag in den Magen. Letzte Station war für mich gestern das aufgeschlagene Lager im Wald. Schätze da kommt noch viel mehr in EP1, aber die Verantwortung die auf Sean's jungen Schultern lastet war schon in der frühen Spielphase sehr greifbar. Der Junge tat mir echt leid, wo er gar nicht die Chance bekam seinem Schwarm auf der geplanten Party näher zu kommen. :-/

Freue mich auf die Folgestunden. Kann schon jetzt gefühlt nur besser werden als BtS, ob's allerdings die emotionale Klasse von Season 1 erreicht muss das Spiel noch zeigen. Dank des Brüdergespanns Sean-Daniel bin ich jedoch guter Dinge.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Celerex (29. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ...schließlich geht es hier um "Life is strange 2".



Falls noch nicht getan, empfehle ich dir das kostenlose *The awesome Adventure of Captain Spirit*, bevor du LiS 2 weiter spielst. Das ist eine ca. 2 stündige Kurzgeschichte, die im gleichen Universum spielt. Ich möchte nicht zuviel verraten, aber LiS 2 nimmt einen mMn nicht unbedeutenden Bezug auf das Spiel. Kleiner Tipp am Rande (falls du es spielst): Ich würde die meisten Aufgaben erledigen, bevor du den Vater weckst. 

Ansonsten war ich von LiS 2 sehr angetan. Es kam für mich persönlich zwar nicht an das emotionale Schwergewicht LiS 1+BTS heran, braucht sich als zweiter Teil einer Reihe aber definitiv nicht verstecken. Toll erzählte Geschichte und ich hatte auch noch das für mich beste Ende (hab mir hinterher alle angesehen).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. August 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Falls noch nicht getan, empfehle ich dir das kostenlose *The awesome Adventure of Captain Spirit*, bevor du LiS 2 weiter spielst. Das ist eine ca. 2 stündige Kurzgeschichte, die im gleichen Universum spielt. Ich möchte nicht zuviel verraten, aber LiS 2 nimmt einen mMn nicht unbedeutenden Bezug auf das Spiel. Kleiner Tipp am Rande (falls du es spielst): Ich würde die meisten Aufgaben erledigen, bevor du den Vater weckst.


Müsste ich jetzt eigentlich schnell dazwischen schieben, möchte ich aber ungern. Ich hole Captain Spirit im Anschluss nach, denke auch so wird der eine oder andere Aha-Effekt eintreten.


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2020)

* Titanfall 2 *

​Kurz und knackig, nachdem mich Yakuza 3 und 4 doch ein Weilchen beschäftigt haben.



Hat Spaß gemacht und mich gut unterhalten - die Shootermechanik hat sich sehr gut angefühlt und generell hatte es bissl nen Star Wars Vibe finde ich. Man hat zwar viele verschiedene Loadouts für den Titan, aber ich hab eigentlich immer nur die selben 2-3 verwendet. Paar Stellen gab's, die waren ein bissl nervig, aber war nicht so wild.



Auf alle Fälle empfehlenswert, wenn man Shooter mag!

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZockerCompanion (29. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Müsste ich jetzt eigentlich schnell dazwischen schieben, möchte ich aber ungern. Ich hole Captain Spirit im Anschluss nach, denke auch so wird der eine oder andere Aha-Effekt eintreten.



Zocke es lieber vorher (falls du noch nicht so weit bist), du kannst das Savegame von Captain Spirit übernehmen und die Entscheidungen (aus Captain Spirit) werden so ins Hauptspiel übertragen 

Der Savegame-Import erfolgt zur Start der 



Spoiler



zweiten


 Episode, falls du noch nicht bei der Episode bist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. August 2020)

Ich zocke *Horizon: Zero Dawn* für den PC. Technische Probleme in dem Sinne hab ich nicht, aber auf 1440p und Ultra Details frisst es meine GPU doch zum Frühstück. Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass das Spiel schon auf der PS4 (Pro) hervorragend aussah, aber auf dem PC noch ein ganzes Stück besser. Und es macht immer noch jede Menge Spaß.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. August 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich zocke *Horizon: Zero Dawn* für den PC. Technische Probleme in dem Sinne hab ich nicht, aber auf 1440p und Ultra Details frisst es meine GPU doch zum Frühstück. Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass das Spiel schon auf der PS4 (Pro) hervorragend aussah, aber auf dem PC noch ein ganzes Stück besser. Und es macht immer noch jede Menge Spaß.



Ich wollte nach Ghost mit Horizon weiter machen, aber irgendwie tue ich mich mit der Steuerung so schwer. Die fühlt sich so schwammig  und behäbig an, ähnlich wie bei RDR2. 
Als ich jetzt mal kurz in Control reingeschaut habe, fiel mir das im Vergleich noch mal deutlich auf, denn da ist die Steuerung schön direkt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. August 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich wollte nach Ghost mit Horizon weiter machen, aber irgendwie tue ich mich mit der Steuerung so schwer. Die fühlt sich so schwammig  und behäbig an, ähnlich wie bei RDR2.
> Als ich jetzt mal kurz in Control reingeschaut habe, fiel mir das im Vergleich noch mal deutlich auf, denn da ist die Steuerung schön direkt.


Zugegeben, gelegentlich fühlt es sich in der Tat behäbig und schwammig an. Gerade beim Klettern fällt das auf. Aber ansonsten spielt es sich angenehm eingängig und sauber.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2020)

Hab mich heute doch zur Fortsetzung von "Life is strange 2" ohne Vorabspielen von "Captain Spirit" entschieden, ich konnte die Reise der Diaz-Brüder einfach nicht aufschieben. Und bin eben nach knapp über 4 Stunden - ordentlicher Umfang für eine Einzel-Episode, gefühlt etwas länger als bei LiS 1 und BtS - mit "Roads" fertig geworden. Dabei hat diese Episode MICH auch ein wenig fertig gemacht.



Spoiler



Die unerträgliche Last die Sean zu schultern hat... Dann kommt noch der herzensgute "Retter" Brody dazu, dessen frühzeitiger Abschied schon herzzereissend genug ist... Und zum Schluss der emotionale wie auch Kräfte-auslösende Ausbruch Daniels...


Puh, das waren genug Momente für heiße Augen. Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen wie sehr noch die Folge-Episoden mich emotional foltern werden. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (31. August 2020)

So, am Wochenede dann *Horizon: Zero Dawn* durchgespielt. Hab sogar noch einen zweiten NG+ Speedrun auf Ultra Hard drangehaengt (geht relativ schnell, wenn man nur das noetigste macht) um alle Cosmetics und Achievements zu machen (was ich sonst nie mache).

Was fuer ein Spiel! Da stimmt einfach praktisch alles. Das Kampfsystem ist klasse, die Technik super (hatte Glueck und bei mir lief die PC Version ziemlich einwandfrei), die Charaktere - allen voran natuerlich Aloy - sind toll. Am meisten hat mich aber die Verquirlung von Story und World Building beeindruckt. Wie man diese Welt erkundet und so nach und nach den Hintergruenden der Story auf die Spur kommt, das war echt klasse gemacht, mal abgesehen davon, dass die Welt eine der besten open worlds der letzten Dekade ist, gross genug und toll gestaltet aber nicht so gross, dass sie einen gleich erschlaegt oder alles nur noch repetitiv wirkt (hallo Ubisoft). Alles ist mit extrem viel Liebe zum Detail gestaltet und man darf endlich mal wieder auch selber erkunden und Dinge finden, die auch mal keinen Map Marker haben. Einfach spitze. Ich wuerde so weit gehen zu sagen, dass dies wahrscheinlich die beste Spielwelt ist, die ich seit Gothic 2 (!) gesehen habe, was fuer mich auch nach 18 Jahren immer noch die Referenz in Sachen Weltendesign ist.
Und die Story selbst fand ich richtig gut. Spannend, episch und einfach cool aber auch mit viel Herz und sie entbehrt auch nicht einer gewissen politischen Message (die aber zum Gleuck eben auch nicht mit dem Holzhammer praesentiert wird sondern einfach schoen im Hintergrund mitschwingt). Wenn man die Praemisse des Spiels "Primitive Stammesvoelker jagen Robo-Saurier" sieht denkt man ja erstmal "was soll das denn?" aber am Ende passt es alles perfekt zusammen und ist stimmig. So muss man das machen! 

Insofern kann ich die wenigen Schwaechen des Spiels, die ich auch wirklich mit der Lupe suchen musste (wie ein paar wenige Kamera-Probleme, wenn Vegetation das Sichtfeld blockt, ein paar Stellen, wo die M/KB Steuerung ein bisschen beim klettern bockt oder ein paar Cutscenes, bei denen Audio und Video nicht sonderlich gut synchronisiert sind) locker wegstecken.

Sorry, aber das Spiel bekommt von mir einmal die vollen 10/10 Rasierschaumtassen. 

Ich weiss, es ist ja nur ein Port, aber da es fuer mich als PC Spieler neu war darf Cyberpunk sich jetzt schon warm anziehen denn mein persoenliches GOTY 2020 steht eigentlich schon.


----------



## MichaelG (31. August 2020)

Aktuell neben den FS 2020 Ghost of Tsushima. Einfach der Hammer...


----------



## golani79 (1. September 2020)

Derzeit habe ich *Mafia 3* reaktiviert, nachdem ich damals weggestorben bin davon.

Es ist halt schon beim bissl ärgerlich - weil eigentlich, macht es ja Spaß, aber ich weiß schon wieder, wieso ich damals weggestorben bin.

Es ist ständig das gleiche - selbst, wenn man nur die Story erleben will, bleibt einem nix anderes übrig, als täglich wie das Murmeltier, die gleichen, sich wiederholenden Aufgaben abzuklappern, bis man sich den Bezirk gekrallt hat .. schnarch .. zZZ ..

Zudem eine KI, die immer noch strunzdumm ist -.-

Der PS4 Pro Patch hat alles ein wenig aufgehübscht, Dank Downsampling bei 1080p die Framerate jedoch, ist teilweise unter aller Sau.
Da wäre es besser gewesen, die Wahl zwischen Auflösung bzw Downsampling oder Performance zu bieten. Aber wahrscheinlich ist das der Engine geschuldet und es würde auch in einem Performance-Modus nicht besser laufen ... 

Sooo schade, weil da wäre so viel mehr drinnen gewesen bei dem Spiel .. meh .. -.-

Werde es jetzt aber durchspielen - sonst muss ich mich nur noch einmal ärgern, falls ich jetzt aufhören und später erneut einsteigen würde xD

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (1. September 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> So, am Wochenede dann *Horizon: Zero Dawn* durchgespielt. Hab sogar noch einen zweiten NG+ Speedrun auf Ultra Hard drangehaengt (geht relativ schnell, wenn man nur das noetigste macht) um alle Cosmetics und Achievements zu machen (was ich sonst nie mache).
> 
> Was fuer ein Spiel! Da stimmt einfach praktisch alles. Das Kampfsystem ist klasse, die Technik super (hatte Glueck und bei mir lief die PC Version ziemlich einwandfrei), die Charaktere - allen voran natuerlich Aloy - sind toll. Am meisten hat mich aber die Verquirlung von Story und World Building beeindruckt. Wie man diese Welt erkundet und so nach und nach den Hintergruenden der Story auf die Spur kommt, das war echt klasse gemacht, mal abgesehen davon, dass die Welt eine der besten open worlds der letzten Dekade ist, gross genug und toll gestaltet aber nicht so gross, dass sie einen gleich erschlaegt oder alles nur noch repetitiv wirkt (hallo Ubisoft). Alles ist mit extrem viel Liebe zum Detail gestaltet und man darf endlich mal wieder auch selber erkunden und Dinge finden, die auch mal keinen Map Marker haben. Einfach spitze. Ich wuerde so weit gehen zu sagen, dass dies wahrscheinlich die beste Spielwelt ist, die ich seit Gothic 2 (!) gesehen habe, was fuer mich auch nach 18 Jahren immer noch die Referenz in Sachen Weltendesign ist.
> Und die Story selbst fand ich richtig gut. Spannend, episch und einfach cool aber auch mit viel Herz und sie entbehrt auch nicht einer gewissen politischen Message (die aber zum Gleuck eben auch nicht mit dem Holzhammer praesentiert wird sondern einfach schoen im Hintergrund mitschwingt). Wenn man die Praemisse des Spiels "Primitive Stammesvoelker jagen Robo-Saurier" sieht denkt man ja erstmal "was soll das denn?" aber am Ende passt es alles perfekt zusammen und ist stimmig. So muss man das machen!
> ...



Also wo man Hinsieht, das Spiel bekommt überall Überragende Wertungen, also ich meine jetzt auch gerade die User Meinungen. Scheint wohl wirklich der Hammer zu sein.
Was hat dich denn da am meisten beeindruckt. Ich wollte mir eigentlich diesen Monat kein neues Spiel mehr kaufen da ich meinen Rechner mit neuen Top Lüftern ein bissel pimpen wollte, aber wenn ich das überall so lese juckt es mich doch irgendwie. 
Also die Spielwelt brauchst mir nicht erklären, habe ich auf Yt schon bissel gesehen, sieht sehr gut aus. Das andere interessiert mich mehr.
Danke.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. September 2020)

Och verdammt. Ich will Horizon auch lieben, aber jedes Mal, wenn ich dank des Mausrads versehentlich die Waffen wechsle, werd ich sauer. 
Ich habe noch keine Einstellung gefunden, um das zu deaktivieren. 
Vielleicht schaue ich heute nochmal rein.


----------



## Batze (1. September 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Och verdammt. Ich will Horizon auch lieben, aber jedes Mal, wenn ich dank des Mausrads versehentlich die Waffen wechsle, werd ich sauer.
> Ich habe noch keine Einstellung gefunden, um das zu deaktivieren.
> Vielleicht schaue ich heute nochmal rein.



Mausrad mit Tesa abkleben.


----------



## MichaelG (1. September 2020)

Die Belegung für Waffenwechsel ist die erste Umstellung nach den Bewegungstasten die ich vornehme wenn bei den Einstellungen Mausrad auf/ab dafür vorgesehen ist. Das hasse ich . Ich hoffe bei Horizon kann man die Einstellung auch ändern.


----------



## golani79 (1. September 2020)

Mit Controller zocken [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (1. September 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Mit Controller zocken [emoji14]



Du Verräter. Geh zurück an deine Console.


----------



## Celerex (1. September 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Och verdammt. Ich will Horizon auch lieben, aber jedes Mal, wenn ich dank des Mausrads versehentlich die Waffen wechsle, werd ich sauer.
> Ich habe noch keine Einstellung gefunden, um das zu deaktivieren.
> Vielleicht schaue ich heute nochmal rein.



Habe auch auf Reddit gelesen, dass eine solche Funktion schmerzlichst vermisst wird. Mein Mausrad ist zum Glück nicht derartig „sensibel“, als dass ich damit Probleme gehabt hätte. Ich habe allerdings gelesen, dass sich die Leute mit Problemen z.B. über Razer Synaps oder der eigenen Maussoftware die beiden Scroll up und Scroll down Funktionen einfach übergangsweise auf eine Taste gebindet haben, die sie sonst nicht benutzen. Also sowas wie O oder P. Vielleicht wäre das ja eine Übergangslösung, bis ein evtl. Patch das Problem behebt. Die Frage bleibt dann allerdings, ob man das Scrollen auf der Karte dann auch auf diese beiden Tasten binden kann.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. September 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Habe auch auf Reddit gelesen, dass eine solche Funktion schmerzlichst vermisst wird. Mein Mausrad ist zum Glück nicht derartig „sensibel“, als dass ich damit Probleme gehabt hätte. Ich habe allerdings gelesen, dass sich die Leute mit Problemen z.B. über Razer Synaps oder der eigenen Maussoftware die beiden Scroll up und Scroll down Funktionen einfach übergangsweise auf eine Taste gebindet haben, die sie sonst nicht benutzen. Also sowas wie O oder P. Vielleicht wäre das ja eine Übergangslösung, bis ein evtl. Patch das Problem behebt. Die Frage bleibt dann allerdings, ob man das Scrollen auf der Karte dann auch auf diese beiden Tasten binden kann.



Ja, ich werde wohl auch mal bei Synapse reinschauen, ob ich da was ändern kann. Obwohl ich es mag, dass die Scan-Funktion per Klick mit dem Mausrad zu bedienen ist. 
Ich glaube, die vierte und fünfte MT konnte ich über das Menü auch nicht belegen, aber da muss ich nochmal prüfen, ob das nicht ein anderes Spiel verweigerte.

Sonst befolge ich Batzes Tipp. 

Wenn ich mit Controller spielen will, kann ich auch die PS4 anwerfen.


----------



## Frullo (2. September 2020)

*Grounded
*

Ist zwar noch im EA, aber macht schon mächtig Laune - nach über 30 Jahren kommt endlich "Liebling, ich hab die Kinder geschrumpft - das Spiel zum Film" raus 

Wer das Setting und Survival-Games mag und der eigenen Arachnophobie trotzen will, ist bei diesem Titel genau richtig!


----------



## sealofdarkness (2. September 2020)

Zur Zeit verbringe ich wieder Zeit im Commonwealth, im heftig modifizierten Commonwealth! Dank der Community ist Fallout 4 wieder sehr spaßig und läuft größtenteils auch sehr rund


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2020)

Fallout 4 oder 76?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neawoulf (2. September 2020)

Nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen (gerade während der Hitzewelle), von gelegentlichen Fahrten im *Euro/American Truck Simulator* mal abgesehen, so gut wie gar nicht gespielt habe, hab ich jetzt endlich mal *Röki* zu Ende gespielt, nachdem ich ziemlich lange im Spiel fest gehangen habe, weil ich zu blöd war einen Durchgang als Durchgang zu identifizieren. Das Spiel hat mir gut gefallen. Die einfache, aber liebevoll gestaltete Grafik war sehr schön, das gesamte Sounddesign, zusammen mit dem stimmungsvollen Soundtrack absolut großartig. Die Puzzles waren okay und die Story wirklich schön erzählt. Im letzten Kapitel kam dann auch noch eine neue Spielmechanik dazu, die für Abwechslung gesorgt hat. Alles in allem ein wirklich schönes klassisches Point & Click Adventure, bei dem leider die Maussteuerung verkorkst wurde, so dass ich es mit nem Xbox Controller spielen "musste". Hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.

Jetzt bin ich am grübeln, was ich als nächstes spielen soll. Einerseits würde ich gerne wieder zu *Outer Wilds* zurückkehren, das mit seinem komplexen Physikmechaniken und dem sich ständig verändernden Sonnensystem aus technischer Sicht wirklich beeindruckend ist. Allerdings nervt mich bei dem Spiel extrem, dass im Hintergrund ständig die 22 Minuten Uhr tickt. In einem Spiel, in dem ich mir zum Erkunden Zeit lassen möchte, mag ich sowas einfach nicht. Generell mag ich keine Zeitlimits in Spielen. Man kann den Tag nach Ablauf der 22 Minuten zwar Murmeltiertag-mäßig immer wieder neu starten, aber dabei wird eben auch das gesamte Universum, von den eigenen Aufzeichnungen abgesehen, wieder zurückgesetzt. An sich ein geiles Spiel, aber im Moment eher nicht das Richtige für mich.

Irgendwie hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock auf ein "großes" klassisches Rollenspiel, evtl. *Divinity Original Sin* oder sowas. Aber da macht mir der Spielumfang ein wenig Angst. Ich hab irgendwie auch keine Lust ein 100+ Stunden Spiel zu starten. Oder ziehe ich mal wieder einen Klassiker aus dem Regal? Hmmm, Entscheidungen sind schwierig ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2020)

*Life is strange 2*

Kurz vorm Ende von Kapitel 3 (Wastelands). Bis dahin ist wieder viel passiert, und das Spiel zeigt auf der emotionalen Ebene wieder kein Erbarmen.



Spoiler



Trüffels Tod kam so überraschend wie schnell, ich hab da mit Daniel richtig mitgelitten... Ihn aber daran gehindert, seine Wut bzw. Kräfte am Puma auszulassen. Gegen die Gesetze der Natur ist man halt machtlos, und wie schon Sean richtigerweise ausspricht: Es hätte so oder so nichts dran geändert.
Dann die kurze Verschnaufpause bei den Großeltern, wo für ne Woche sowas wie ein bisschen Normalität in das Leben der Jungs zurückkam. War auch eine interessantes Kapitel weil man doch sieht was für Narben der Weggang von Seans / Daniels Mutter hinterlassen hat. Nicht nur bei den eigenen Söhnen... Und zum Schluss die erneute Flucht, und als sich der gutherzige Chris aka Captain Spirit vor den anrasenden Cops stellt... Puh, das war wieder Drama-Level Stufe 5. Da brannten mir wie schon in Episode 2 stark die Augen.
Episode 3 sehe ich bis hierhin wie eine Zerreissprobe zwischen den Diaz-Brüdern. Sean will nicht nur brüderliche Verantwortung beweisen und Ersatzvater wider Willen sein, sondern ab und auch selbst wieder Teenager sein. Eifersucht und brüderlicher Zwist sind hier längst vorprogrammiert, und wie Daniel die Ausmaße und Gefährlichkeit seiner Kräfte zur Schau stellt - Stichwort riesiger Baumstumpf im See -... GANZ große Szene. 



Das annahende Ende dieser Episode macht mir schon ein wenig Angst... Es bleibt extrem spannend.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2020)

Life is Strange 2 hat mich stellenweise auch emotional sehr mitgenommen und das noch einmal ganz anders als Teil 1. 

Nachdem ich einen „Alles wird gut“-Durchgang in der PC-Version von Detroit Become Human erledigt habe (sah das einfach nur wieder toll aus!), habe ich gestern Tell Me Why begonnen. 
Bei dem Stil fühle ich mich natürlich wieder absolut heimisch, wobei Alaska sehr wunderbar ausschaut, auch im Vergleich zu den Life Is Strange-Spielen. 
Von der Thematik her bin ich immer noch sehr gespannt, was da so auf mich zukommt und wie furchtbar alles wird. 
Sehr schön finde ich jetzt schon das sehr umfangreiche Buch mit den Goblin-Geschichten. Wirklich ausgesprochen hübsch gestaltet. 
Und scheinbar verliert man dieses Mal nicht schnell den Anschluss, weil die Episoden schnell erscheine.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. September 2020)

Ich hab mal wieder einen interessanten Indie-Titel gefunden, auf den ich mich freuen kann: *Gloomwood*. Das Spiel nimmt sich sowohl grafisch, als auch spielerisch (große, offene Level, Stealth, zahlreiche Möglichkeiten Probleme mithilfe von Fähigkeiten, Gegenständen und der Umgebung kreativ zu lösen, wenig gescriptete Events) die alte Thief-Reihe von Looking Glass (vor allem Teil 1 und 2) zum Vorbild. Nach heutigen Maßstäben sicherlich kein Eyecandy-Spiel, aber ich mag den Stil und habe mir mal die Demo runtergeladen, die ich nachher spielen werde.

Generell gibt es in dem (Sub-)Genre ohnehin viel zu wenig gute Spiele: Thief-Reihe, System Shock Reihe, Prey (Reboot), Dishonored Reihe, Deus Ex Reihe ... da hört's schon fast wieder auf. Das Sub-Genre scheint inzwischen die Bezeichnung "Immersive Sim" bekommen zu haben, aber auch das hilft leider nicht dabei, dass mehr Spiele dieser Art erscheinen. Ich hoffe mal, dass Gloomwood diesen Hunger in absehbarer Zeit stillen wird. Immerhin soll die Vollversion schon "SOON™" erscheinen.

*edit* Erster Eindruck der Demo ist nicht schlecht. Wirkt wirklich sehr stark wie Thief 1 damals. In Sachen Level- und Gegnerdesign und -KI ist es aber noch nicht ganz auf dem Niveau. Auch ein paar weiter Gadgets (z. B. Seilpfeile) wären nett. Ich hoffe, im fertigen Spiel wird es auch größere und komplexere Level geben, mit vielen verschiedenen Wegen Probleme zu lösen. Vor allem Thief 2 hatte damals unfassbar gute Leveldesigns, bei denen höchstens Dishonored 2 noch annähernd mithalten kann. Ich denke nicht, dass Gloomwood da mithalten können wird, aber auf jeden Fall hat es das Potential ein nettes Spiel für Thief-Nostalgiker zu werden. Es braucht nur noch ein paar weitere gute Ideen, die etwas mehr bieten, als das recht simple Demolevel.

*noch ein edit* Und da das Spiel wohl erstmal nur als Early Access erscheint und ich solche Spiele lieber erst dann spiele, wenn sie komplett fertiggestellt sind, stellt sich mir wieder die Frage: Was spielen? Divinity Original Sin 2 würde mich ja schon sehr reizen, wenn die lange Spielzeit nicht wäre. Bei Steam berichten manche von über bis zu 200 Stunden bei langsamem Spielstil ... meiner ist SEHR langsam, da ich immer alles erkunden möchte. Es gibt einfach viel zu wenige gute "kurze" RPGs mit ner Spielzeit von 20 bis 30 Stunden.


----------



## golani79 (7. September 2020)

*Mafia 3 *

So, heute beendet, nachdem ich damals kurz nach Release weggestorben bin.

Hab es eh schon weiter oben erwähnt, aber da hätte einiges besser sein können.

Performance war teilweise ziemlich mies - Framedrops waren ganz normal, je nach Gebiet. In einem der DLC Gebiete, war es dann einmal ganz extrem .. ~5fps .. dachte schon, das Spiel schmiert gleich ab.
Das ist nämlich auch des Öfteren passiert und teilweise musste man den letzten Checkpoint neu laden, weil ein Trigger nicht ausgelöst wurde.

Die KI war großteils eigentlich ziemlich unterirdisch und die Missionen, um ein Gebiet zu erobern, waren zum Einschlafen, nachdem man die einmal erledigt hatte - immer die gleiche Leier -.-

Was mich halt dazu bewegt hat, das Spiel zu beenden, war die eigentlich ganz coole Atmosphäre und die Storymissionen.

Kann nur nochmals sagen, dass da so viel mehr drinnen gewesen wäre in dem Spiel ... schade, dass nicht mehr daraus gemacht wurde 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. September 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Was mich halt dazu bewegt hat, das Spiel zu beenden, war die eigentlich ganz coole Atmosphäre und die Storymissionen.
> 
> Kann nur nochmals sagen, dass da so viel mehr drinnen gewesen wäre in dem Spiel ... schade, dass nicht mehr daraus gemacht wurde



Joa, genau das. Viel liegen gelassenes Potential, aber im Kern ganz cool und spielbar genug, um damit Spaß haben zu können, wenn man mindestens ein Auge, besser eineinhalb, zudrückt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. September 2020)

Ich habe nun auch die zweite Episode von *Tell Me Why* durch.
Tatsächlich erfahre ich bei dem Spiel Stück für Stück Neues, sei es nun über Transgender oder die Kultur der Tlingit, von der ich bis dato noch überhaupt gar nichts wusste, was ich wirklich interessant finde. Die Geschichte um den Tod der Mutter und was da unter Umständen in der oberflächlich gesehen freundlichen Kleinstadt so alles schief lief / läuft, ist ebenfalls ganz ansprechend und ich liebe die aufwendig gestaltete Goblin-Geschichte...der wilde Jäger ist tatsächlich sehr creepy...denn ich bin ein Angsthase mit zu viel Phantasie. 
Die Figuren sind mir bislang alle recht sympathisch, auch wenn ich noch unsicher bin, ob die Akzeptanz, die Tyler entgegen gebracht wird, wirklich so allumfassend ist. Das erscheint schon fast zu freundlich, um wahr zu sein oder das ist halt einfach eine sehr tolerante Kleinstadt in Alaska.
Grafisch gefällt mir Tell Me Why weiterhin sehr gut, aber die Animation, wenn Figuren einen Hügel runter gehen, ist wirklich grottig und unfreiwillig komisch. 
Donnerstag geht es schon weiter mit Episode 3. Deutlich angenehmer als bei LiS2.

Ganz vergessen: ich will den Soundtrack!


----------



## sealofdarkness (7. September 2020)

Ich habe neulich The Outer Worlds angefangen und finde das bisher ganz spaßig. Es ist mehr oder weniger eine "lite" Version von Fallout + einige Detailveränderungen und bessere Dialoge. Ein zweiter Teil, der ein bisschen mehr auf Sandbox Lösungswege setzt (inkl. Physikspielereien) und ein layered armor system, ähnlich wie in Fallout 4, würde ich sehr begrüßen!

Es gibt zur Zeit nur zwei Dingen die mich stören und auch verwundern.
1. Die Grafik: Dass das Spiel keine AAA Grafikpracht bietet, ist vollkommen verständlich und ok. An und für sich ist die eigentlich sogar ziemlich gut. Es ist mir jedoch ein Rätsel, warum alles so verschwommen wirkt. Selbst bei ausgeschaltetem Motion Blur ist alles völlig verschwommen. Warum? Ich habe mir eine 2kb Mod runtergeladen, die das behebt und keinerlei Performanceprobleme verursacht. Das Spiel ist schon eine ganze Weile draußen... Warum haben die Entwickler das nicht gefixt?! Es bleibt mir ein Rätsel.

2. Die Companions. Die sind mir auch ein Rätsel: Die sind im Kampf so gut wie nutzlos, egal welche Waffe oder Rüstung die tragen. Nach 2 oder 3 Treffern sind die Toast, auch wieder: egal bei welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ich wollte das Spiel eigentlich auf hard spielen, aber wenn ich mich auf meine Begleiter so überhaupt nicht verlassen kann, dann spiele ich lieber auf den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad, damit zumindest ich 3 weitere Kugeln abfangen kann, bevor ich das Zeitliche segne.


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2020)

*Control* gibt's jetzt bei Steam.

Jesse Faden findet und betritt das Bürogebäude des Federal Bureau of Control und wird prompt zum Direktor befördert. Was sich völlig bekloppt anhört, wenn man es liest, ergibt im Kontext der Spielestory Sinn.
Wir/Jesse erfährt, daß das FBC Gebäude aufgrund übernatürlicher Strukturen eigentlich nicht zu finden ist. Schnell bemerkt Jesse, daß das FBC zudem noch ein weiteres übernatürliches Problem hat und so nimmt die Geschichte ihren Lauf.

Was folgt, ist eine Art "David Lynch trifft auf Akte X" als Spiel.


----------



## McDrake (8. September 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> *Control* gibt's jetzt bei Steam.



Werds mir sicher auch mal zulegen.
Ich mag die Geschichten und deren Atmosphäre der Remedy-Games einfach.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. September 2020)

So, nach 18 Stunden ist meine gemeinsame Reise mit den Wolfsbrüdern Sean und Daniel zu Ende gegangen... Und bin gerade emotional so durch den Wind dass ich mich erst mal sammeln muss... 

Ich kann es nicht fassen, aber Dontnod hat ein erzählerisches Meisterstück von Drama abgeliefert das in meinen Augen sogar den Erstling mit Max und Chloe (hauchdünn) toppt. LiS1 war schon großartig, aber diese Geschichte um den Zusammenhalt hat mich noch ein ganzes Stück mehr mitgenommen und berührt, da man eben NICHT den Charakter mit der besonderen Gabe spielt, sondern eben jenen der besagtes Wunderkind schützen, formen, auf den richtigen Weg bringen muss. 



Spoiler



Auch wenn es wohl ein "gutes" Ende war das ich erspielt hab, war ich fassungslos wie Daniel auf der amerikanischen Grenzseite geblieben ist um seinem großen Bruder die Flucht nach Mexiko zu ermöglichen.
Dontnod ist wirklich grausam, an ein perfektes Happy End denken die nicht mal im Traum... Die wissen wirklich den Spieler mit Herzschmerz zurück zu lassen...

Und nebenbei hat sich meine finale Entscheidung in LiS1 doch als einzig richtige herausgestellt, als ich David in Away traf...



Das nächste Mal werden noch die übersehenen Sammelobjekte abgegrast, und ansonsten kann ich nur noch auf ein LiS3 hoffen. Aber ein "Tell me why" könnte ich mir auch antun, spätestens im Winter Sale. ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. September 2020)

Dass wir mal einer Meinung sein würden...aber ich fand Teil 2 auch etwas besser als Teil 1. 
Daniel war manchmal etwas anstrengend, aber ich hatte auch dein Ende und da wurde ja ein wenig Verantwortung übernommen. 
Von der Thematik her teilweise schwer verdaulich.


----------



## Bonkic (8. September 2020)

18 stunden? also ~ 6 stunden pro episode und damit deutlich länger als life is strange. oha.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. September 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> 18 stunden? also ~ 6 stunden pro episode und damit deutlich länger als life is strange. oha.



Teil 2 hatte fünf Episoden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. September 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Teil 2 hatte fünf Episoden.


Schätze er vertut sich da mit "Before the Storm". 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. September 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dass wir mal einer Meinung sein würden...aber ich fand Teil 2 auch etwas besser als Teil 1.
> Daniel war manchmal etwas anstrengend, aber ich hatte auch dein Ende und da wurde ja ein wenig Verantwortung übernommen.
> Von der Thematik her teilweise schwer verdaulich.


Leicht war der Knirps nicht, sicher, aber er ist eben auch nur ein Kind von 9 Jahren das es nicht besser wissen kann wie besonders (und gefährlich) seine Kraft ist und wie er damit umzugehen hat. Insofern fand ich es nachvollziehbar dass er solch ein Verhalten an den Tag gelegt hat. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Teil 2 hatte fünf Episoden.





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schätze er vertut sich da mit "Before the Storm".
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



ich meinte, dass die episoden von tell me why mit - laut deiner aussage - 6 stunden (im schnitt) jeweils offenbar deutlich länger sind als im falle von lis (egal ob lis 1, before the storm oder lis 2). 
da hab ich jedenfalls für keine episode länger als 2,5 bis maximal 3 stunden gebraucht. wie war das bei dir?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. September 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich meinte, dass die episoden von tell me why mit - laut deiner aussage - 6 stunden (im schnitt) jeweils offenbar deutlich länger sind als im falle von lis (egal ob lis 1, before the storm oder lis 2).
> da hab ich jedenfalls für keine episode länger als 2,5 bis maximal 3 stunden gebraucht. wie war das bei dir?


Ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei. 
Von "Tell me why" hab ich gar nicht gesprochen (außer dass ich es mir im Winter antun könnte), sondern von LiS2. 
Im Schnitt waren es 3 bis 3,5 Stunden. Hab vieles in der Umgebung untersucht, alle NPCs angesprochen, alles an Briefen und Dokumenten durchgelesen oder einfach den Dialogen der Nebencharakter gelauscht. Zusammen mit dem Hauptelement aus Entscheidungen treffen und Aktionen auslösen kam ich auf ne gute Spielzeit. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (9. September 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Werd mir [Control] sicher auch mal zulegen.
> Ich mag die Geschichten und deren Atmosphäre der Remedy-Games einfach.



Das Spiel gefällt mir ganz gut, aber wtf haben die sich denn beim Hartman-Endkampf gedacht?
Selbst mit Unsterblichkeit krieg ich das nicht hin.

Zum Glück gibt's eine 'One Hit=>Kill' Option, sonst könnte ich den Queststrang nicht beenden ...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. September 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei.
> Von "Tell me why" hab ich gar nicht gesprochen (außer dass ich es mir im Winter antun könnte), sondern von LiS2.
> Im Schnitt waren es 3 bis 3,5 Stunden. Hab vieles in der Umgebung untersucht, alle NPCs angesprochen, alles an Briefen und Dokumenten durchgelesen oder einfach den Dialogen der Nebencharakter gelauscht. Zusammen mit dem Hauptelement aus Entscheidungen treffen und Aktionen auslösen kam ich auf ne gute Spielzeit.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Sieht bei mir bei Tell Me Why aber tatsächlich ähnlich aus. So wie du bei LiS2 habe ich mir alles genau angeschaut und zugehört und habe bislang neun Stunden für die ersten beiden Episoden gebraucht. Wenn man ein wenig afk abzieht, würde ich bei dem Titel auch von 3,5- 4 Stunden pro Episode  ausgehen.


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei.
> Von "Tell me why" hab ich gar nicht gesprochen (außer dass ich es mir im Winter antun könnte), sondern von LiS2.



oh, tatsächlich. ich dachte die ganze zeit, es ginge um tell me why. asche auf mein gesenktes haupt.


----------



## Strauchritter (9. September 2020)

Im SP aktuell viel Iron Harvest (slavnaya Rusviet!), macht sehr viel Spaß. Tolle Charaktere und Story. Gameplay auch super. 
Einziges Manko bisher ist, wenn man native Sprache einstellt redet jede Einheit in ihrer Muttersprache, was bei einem Zusammentreffen von Polonia, Rusviet und Saxony mitunter recht lustig wirkt 
Dann warte ich aktuell auf Tests zu Necromunda: Underhive Wars, das schaut sehr interessant aus. 
Im MP weiterhin R6S (warte auf die neue Season...  ) und HotS mit Freunden. Wir hatten uns überlegt Among Us, hat da einer von euch schon Erfahrungswerte mit?
Ansonsten hoffe ich auf positive Tests zu der 3000er Serie damit mein neuer Rechner zu Shadowlands bereit ist. Wehe das Addon wird nicht gut!


----------



## Celerex (9. September 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht fassen, aber Dontnod hat ein erzählerisches Meisterstück von Drama abgeliefert das in meinen Augen sogar den Erstling mit Max und Chloe (hauchdünn) toppt.



Ging mir persönlich tatsächlich anders, aber ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Ich habe beide Spiele vor ein bisschen über einem Monat direkt hintereinander (Teil 1 mit DLC) gespielt. Mir hat Teil 2 zwar sehr gut gefallen, aber mit Ausnahme der Grafik fand ich Teil 1 in allen Bereichen (Charaktere, Dialoge, Storytelling, Soundrack) besser. Es waren insbesondere diese "wtf passiert hier gerade" oder "holy shit ist das gut geschrieben" Momente, die mir im zweiten Teil gefehlt haben. Nachdem ich beide Spiele beendet hatte, war es Teil 1, der mich über mehrere Tage hinweg weiter beschäftigt hat. Hab mir dann auch direkt ein cooles Poster gekauft und eingerahmt. 



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, es gibt auch ein Happy End, welches ich hatte. Ich hab mir hinterher alle angesehen und fand meins mit Bezug auf den Entscheidungen, die ich getroffen habe, auch am besten:



Spoiler



Die beiden Brüder schaffen es über die Grenze und betreiben zusammen eine Autowerkstatt.

Übrigens war das Wiedersehen mit David bei mir einer dieser "bad writing" Momente. Ich hatte Chloe in Teil 1 sterben lassen (bin noch heute deswegen im Zwiespalt mit mir ) und deshalb war das halt relativ uncool, dass sie offensichtlich wieder lebte. Man kann ja auch ein Telefonat zwischen den beiden mithören.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. September 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fand dieses Ende gar nicht so happy. War das nicht ein bisschen amoralisch? 
Bei dem Ende, das Sauboy und ich hatten, fand ich es gut, 


Spoiler



dass Daniel Verantwortung übernommen hat. Ich habe das als Wiedergutmachung für Seans Auge genommen. 
Der durfte dafür am Strand mit Cass rumtollen und Daniel konnte ja immerhin bei seinen Großeltern und Chris bleiben.


----------



## Celerex (9. September 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich fand dieses Ende gar nicht so happy. War das nicht ein bisschen amoralisch?
> Bei dem Ende, das Sauboy und ich hatten, fand ich es gut,
> 
> 
> ...




Klar war das irgendwo moralisch verwerflich, aber das machte es für mich zumindest nicht zu einem „bad ending“.



Spoiler



Für mich war es immer wichtig, dass die beiden Brüder zusammen bleiben, nachdem sie so viel auf sich genommen und durchlebt haben. Dass beide Brüder getrennt voneinander aufwachsen, wäre für mich definitiv ein „bad ending“ gewesen. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich einen Zwillingsbruder habe und daher ein wenig anders darüber denke.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. September 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Ging mir persönlich tatsächlich anders, aber ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Ich habe beide Spiele vor ein bisschen über einem Monat direkt hintereinander (Teil 1 mit DLC) gespielt. Mir hat Teil 2 zwar sehr gut gefallen, aber mit Ausnahme der Grafik fand ich Teil 1 in allen Bereichen (Charaktere, Dialoge, Storytelling, Soundrack) besser. Es waren insbesondere diese "wtf passiert hier gerade" oder "holy shit ist das gut geschrieben" Momente, die mir im zweiten Teil gefehlt haben. Nachdem ich beide Spiele beendet hatte, war es Teil 1, der mich über mehrere Tage hinweg weiter beschäftigt hat. Hab mir dann auch direkt ein cooles Poster gekauft und eingerahmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese WTF-Momente blieben tatsächlich aus, aber auch weil es diesmal ein bisschen geerdeter zuging. Daniel stand eben nicht als eigentlicher Protagonist im Mittelpunkt sondern sein normaler Bruder Sean, und der konnte ja keine unglaublichen Dinge vollbringen.

Ich mag LiS2 lieber weil mir der erste Teil mit zu vielen Highschool-Klischee-Figuren vollgestopft war. Ja, LiS2 hatte auch einige, es hatte aber mMn nicht so überhand genommen.

Und in einem Punkt vertusz du dich:


Spoiler



David telefoniert nicht mit Chloe, sondern mit ihrer Mutter Joyce. Chloe wurde also von Nathan Prescott erschossen, insofern hat Max tatsächlich Arcadia Bay gerettet... Zum Preis von Chloes Leben.

Edit:
Moment, musste man nicht zu Beginn des Spiels angeben ob man Arcadia Bay geopfert hat oder nicht? Denke die Auswahl hat dementsprechend eine andere Situation für David vorgesehen.



Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## sealofdarkness (9. September 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Spiel gefällt mir ganz gut, aber wtf haben die sich denn beim Hartman-Endkampf gedacht?
> Selbst mit Unsterblichkeit krieg ich das nicht hin.
> 
> Zum Glück gibt's eine 'One Hit=>Kill' Option, sonst könnte ich den Queststrang nicht beenden ...



Was hattest du denn für Mods? Also ich habe den beim zweiten Mal ziemlich problemlos gelegt. Immer schön dodgen und Lebensenergie von Gegnern einsammeln


----------



## Celerex (9. September 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und in einem Punkt vertusz du dich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



Das hab ich tatsächlich aber anders in Erinnerung. Ich war hier absolut der Meinung, dass er mit Chloe telefoniert (die Leute in den Kommentaren wohl auch) und ich dachte er hat sie in einem Dialog auch erwähnt. Also wenn er wirklich mit jemand anderes telefoniert hat, dann hätte man das mMn auch verdeutlichen müssen.

Hier ist die Szene nochmal:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oISXoabtJDY

Zu deinem Edit: Ich hab das jetzt schon öfter gelesen, aber ich hatte diese Option leider nicht am Anfang des Spiels und ich hab mir daher immer gedacht, dass das Spiel einfach mein Savefile vom ersten Teil automatisch gefunden hat und ich daher keine Auswahl treffen musste. Wenn ich die Option gehabt hätte, dann wäre die Stelle für mich natürlich nachvollziehbar gewesen. Dann würde mich aber interessieren, ob dieser Anruf dann trotzdem genauso stattfindet.


----------



## Wubaron (9. September 2020)

Ich spiele Wasteland 3.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. September 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich prüf das heute abend nochmal. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (9. September 2020)

Ich glaube, ich sollte dann wohl doch irgendwann nochmal Life is Strange Season 2 aus der Schublade holen. Hab es nie zu ende gespielt, da ich ein "Problem" mit Episode 2 hatte und die ziemlich genervt 3 oder 4 mal am Stück durchspielen "musste". 



Spoiler



Chris wurde bei mir immer wieder überfahren, was ich für eine Konsequenz einer Entscheidung aus Episode 2 gehalten habe bzw. für einen Bug, aber es stellte sich dann heraus, dass es mit einer Entscheidung (Zelt stehlen) aus Episode 1 zusammenhing.



Und Tell me Why reizt mich ja auch irgendwie, werde damit aber wohl warten, bis ich Season 2 von LiS durchgespielt habe für den Fall, dass es irgendwelche interessanten Anspielungen gibt.

Davon abgesehen hab ich's jetzt doch getan, obwohl ich sowas eigentlich nicht mehr wollte: Ich hab mit *Divinity Original Sin 2* gekauft und bin mir dabei sehr bewusst, dass ich das Spiel aufgrund seines enormen Umfangs von weit über 100 Stunden vermutlich nicht durchspielen werde. Aber irgendwie hab ich im Moment Lust auf ein Oldschool RPG dieser Art. Kurz reingeschnuppert hab ich gestern schon, heute werde ich mir einen eigenen Charakter basteln (will keinen der vorgefertigten Charaktere nehmen, da die wohl als NPCs im Spiel vorkommen sollen) und nochmal von vorne anfangen.


----------



## Worrel (9. September 2020)

sealofdarkness schrieb:


> Was hattest du denn für Mods? Also ich habe den beim zweiten Mal ziemlich problemlos gelegt. Immer schön dodgen und Lebensenergie von Gegnern einsammeln



Ich hab 2x Launch Energie sparen auf IV und 1x irgend ein Health Upgrade (mehr beim Aufsammeln oder +
Bei dem Waffen weiß ich gar nicht so genau. Die Standard Waffe ist auf Stufe 3, Shatter hab ich glaub ich als zweite versucht, die könnte erst Stufe 2 sein ...)

Regulär hab ich's grad mal bis zur Hälfte Phase 1 geschafft, dann war mein Lebensbalken alle.

In Phase 2 bin ich dann nicht mal ansatzweise schnell genug bei den rausgefallenen Energiekisten, bis der sich wieder komplett zugeheilt/-schildet hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. September 2020)

@ Celerex

Ich hatte doch recht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuvor wird man sogar explizit danach gefragt ob man LiS1 gespielt hat.


----------



## Celerex (9. September 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @ Celerex
> 
> Ich hatte doch recht:
> 
> ...



Dass es die Funktion geben muss, hab ich mir schon gedacht, nachdem ich es schon so oft gelesen hatte. Ich kann mich nur beim besten Willen nicht mehr daran erinnern, dass ich da am Anfang etwas ausgewählt hab. Mich wundert es vor allem, dass ich das wohl a) komplett verdrängt und b) ich offensichtlich dann auch noch das falsche ausgewählt hab. Da war wohl ein Glas Wein zuviel im Spiel. 



Spoiler



Da nehme ich den Punk mit David natürlich zurück. Ich habe gerade auch nochmal auf Youtube ein Video gefunden, dass das Gespräch mit Joyce zeigt, somit macht das ganze natürlich Sinn. Hatte mich damals beim Spielen echt gewundert... aber da war ich wohl selbst schuld daran.



Jedenfalls besten Dank für die Aufklärung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. September 2020)

Don't play drunk.   

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (10. September 2020)

* Assassin's Creed Odyssey *

Gestern damit angefangen - bin zwar erst von der Startinsel runter, aber irgendwie gefällt es mir jetzt schon besser als Origins.
Weiß nur nicht genau, wieso - liegt vlt ein wenig am Setting und am Hauptcharakter (spiele mit Kassandra).



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (11. September 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> * Assassin's Creed Odyssey *
> 
> Gestern damit angefangen - bin zwar erst von der Startinsel runter, aber irgendwie gefällt es mir jetzt schon besser als Origins.
> Weiß nur nicht genau, wieso - liegt vlt ein wenig am Setting und am Hauptcharakter (spiele mit Kassandra).



Ist so ziemlich das einzige Spiel, in dem ich den weiblichen Helden genommen habe.


----------



## MrFob (11. September 2020)

Nachdem ich von Horizon: Zero Dawn so begeistert war wollte ich nochmal was mit einem aehnlichen Setting spielen. Also habe ich *Elex* nochmal ausgepackt, dass ich zuletzt vor ca. 3 Jahren gespielt hatte als es raus kam. Diesmal spiele ich es auf der harten Schwierigkeitsstuge (was lustigerweise gar nicht so viel anders wirkt als damals, als ich es auf Einfach gespielt hatte nach den ganzen Beschwerden, das Spiel sei doch zu schwer).

Das SPiel ist naemlich gar nicht so schwer, es ist nur sehr ... eigen. Das Kampfsystem ist sehr komisch. Das wichtigste daran ist, alles richtig zu timen. Aber irgendwie aufpassen wo man hinschlaegt muss man eigentlich nicht, das uebernimmt das spiel mehr oder weniger fuer einen. Aber ads wichtigste ist anch wie vor, eigentlich eh am Anfang fast allen Kaempfen aus dem Weg zu gehen und seine uebermaechtige Mobilitaet mit dem Jetpack zu nutzen. Dann sit das alles sehr gut machbar. 
Das Balancing ist halt auch eigentlich totaler Muell. Am Anfang muss man vor fast allen Gegnern wegrennen und so ab Level 25 wird man dann ploetzlich komplett uebermaechtig und rotzt alles ohne grosse Probleme weg. Aber selbst dieser "Fehler" des Spiel traegt irgendwie auch zu seinem Charme bei. Es macht dann halt schon auch tierisch Spass die Gegner, vor denen man so lange wegrennen musste platt zu machen. Rache ist eben suess.

Dachte erst ich spiel das Ding nur mal ein bisschen an bis ich dann keine Lust mehr habe aber es hat mich wieder total eingesaugt. World Building koennen sie einfach bei Piranha Bytes. Egal wo man in der Spielwelt steht, da ist immer irgendwo da hinten noch eine Ruine oder ein halb versteckter Pfad, den man doch noch schnell erkunden koennte und bevor man sich versieht ist es 2 Uhr morgens und man ahette doch eigentlich schon laengst ins Bett gehen sollen.  Und wenn einem das passiert, dann haben die Entwickler schon irgendwas richtig gemacht.

Naja, haette echt nicht gedacht, dass es mich wieder so reinzieht. Ist trotz aller SCcwaechen dann irgendwie schon ein cooles Spiel.

Bin mir nicht sicher woran PB im Moment arbeitet aber ich hoffe schon auf ein ELex 2. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere bot das Ende des ersten Teils auch reichlich coolen Stoff fuer eine Fortsetzung.


----------



## McDrake (12. September 2020)

Endlich mal *Sniper Ghost Warrior 3* zu Ende gespielt.
Nach ein paar Wochen Pause machte das Game wieder Spass und ich kanns abhaken 
Jede Nebenmission und alle Sammelobjekte eingesammelt.

Die Geschichte war ja jetzt nicht Oskarverdächtig und das Ende... naja.

Aber grafisch find ichs noch immer sehr hübsch. Die Cryengine kann da halt schon was.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. September 2020)

Momentan spiele ich neben Kingdoms of Amalur Re-Reckoning an meinem „Dragon Age – Die erste Einstimmungsrunde zu Teil 4“-Run weiter und bin dort nun bei Inquistion angelangt. Gestern, in einem Gespräch mit dem ehemaligen Knight Commander der Kirkwall-Templer Cullen, wurde mir wieder bewusst, wie sehr ich den geschmähten zweiten Teil liebte.
Der Inquisitor fragt Cullen, wie es denn so in Kirkwall war und er antwortet folgendes:“ Während ich dort war, wurde die Stadt von Qunari besetzt und angegriffen, die Ermordung des Vicomte führte zu politischen Unruhen, die Beziehungen zwischen Magiern und Templern gingen in die Brüche, ein Abtrünniger sprengte die Kirche und die Kommandantin wurde wahnsinnig. *Pause* Abgesehen davon war es ganz nett.“
Ja Mann! Ich liebe diese hässliche, verdorbene, chaotische Stadt und ihre allesamt bekloppten Einwohner einfach und freue mich gerade, dass der DA-Comic, den ich zur Zeit lese, auch dort spielt. 

Heute werde ich vielleicht Tell Me Why noch durchspielen...davor drücke ich mich etwas.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. September 2020)

Eigentlich wäre nach gedachter Planung jetzt "Assassin's Creed Brotherhood" an der Reihe, aber irgendwie überkam mich wieder die Lust auf Trackmania. Also nochmal "Lagoon" eine Chance gegeben, und siehe, nun komm ich mit der Steuerung des Flitzers doch gut klar... Wenn ich den linken Analogstick meide und das Steuerkreuz für die Lenkung präferiere. Mach ich für gewöhnlich nicht, aber analog ist mir das Ding zu übersensibel, da können auch Änderungen in den Optionen nicht viel helfen. Macht auf jeden Fall mächtig Laune - deutlich nehr als dieses neueste Abo-Trackmania -, ist für mich gefühlt allerdings das zweitschwerste TM überhaupt (nach "Valley"). 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Celerex (13. September 2020)

Habe das Wochenende überwiegend *Sea of Thieves* mit einem Kumpel gespielt. Nachdem es mich damals nach Release ja mangels Content enttäuschte, ich das Gameplay aber immer als herausragend empfand, wagte ich mich mal wieder auf See. Ich bin wirklich erstaunt darüber, wie sich das Spiel entwickelt hat. Neben einigen kostenpflichtigen kosmetischen Inhalten, wurde Sea of Thieves inzwischen auch um etliche kostenfreie Inhalte, unter Anderem auch um "Seemannsgarn", was "kleinere" Geschichten darstellen, erweitert. Hier gilt es Rätsel zu lösen, Schätze zu plündern und dabei einigen Skeletten in den den knochigen Hintern zu treten. Eines der besten Erlebnisse war ein ca. 1-2 stündiger Kampf gegen eine riesige Geisterschiff Flotte, die uns zwar einiges abverlangt, aber letzten Endes mit vielen Schätzen belohnt hat. So sehr ich auch meine Singleplayererlebnisse liebe, hin und wieder geht nicht's über eine Runde Coop. Ich denke, das Spiel wird noch eine Weile auf der Platte bleiben. 

Weniger zufrieden war ich leider mit der dritten und letzten Episode von *Tell Me Why*, das ich heute zu Ende gespielt habe. Hierzu hab ich aber schon meinen Senf im Kommentarbereich des Tests abgegeben.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. September 2020)

Ich hab jetzt mal die ersten Stunden in *Divinity: Original Sin 2* versenkt und muss sagen: Das ist schon ziemlich gut, auch wenn mich einige Dinge stören. Die Kämpfe finde ich z. B. grafisch ziemlich unübersichtlich. Generell ist die Einstiegshürde für das Kampfsystem auch ziemlich hoch. Vermutlich wäre es einfacher, wenn ich vorher Teil 1 gespielt hätte. Spielwelt und Lore finde ich auch interessant, Charaktere bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ein paar von denen sind ziemlich überzeichnet.

Alles in allem bin nicht überwältigt, aber auch nicht enttäuscht. Ob es ein Oldschool RPG-Klassiker wird, wie z. B. Baldurs Gate 1 & 2, Pillars of Eternity, Dragon Age Origins, Neverwinter Nights 1 & 2, Planescape Torment & Torment Tides of Numenera oder Disco Elysium, kann ich nach den ersten Spielstunden noch nicht sagen. Das Kampfsystem macht mir aktuell ehrlich gesagt am meisten zu schaffen (bin ziemlich erschlagen von der Menge an Fertigkeiten und Werten bzw. deren Auswirkungen) und ich bin am überlegen, ob ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht auf die niedrigste Stufe stellen soll. Aber der anderen Seite besteht dann aber möglicherweise die Gefahr, dass das Spiel später zu einfach wird. Ich mache mal erstmal weiter, schaue, wie weit ich komme. Ob ich es aufgrund des enormen Umfangs komplett durchspiele steht ohnehin in den Sternen, da noch einiger weitere Spiele auf meiner To-Do Liste stehen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. September 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal die ersten Stunden in *Divinity: Original Sin 2* versenkt und muss sagen: Das ist schon ziemlich gut, auch wenn mich einige Dinge stören. Die Kämpfe finde ich z. B. grafisch ziemlich unübersichtlich. Generell ist die Einstiegshürde für das Kampfsystem auch ziemlich hoch. Vermutlich wäre es einfacher, wenn ich vorher Teil 1 gespielt hätte. Spielwelt und Lore finde ich auch interessant, Charaktere bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ein paar von denen sind ziemlich überzeichnet.



Also für mich wäre es besser gewesen, ich hätte Teil 1 gar nicht gespielt - dann hätte ich mir den zweiten vermutlich früher besorgt. Fast hätte ich gar kein Bock drauf gehabt, hätte ich mich nicht vorher ausgiebig erkundigt. Im Vergleich zum zweiten fand ich die beiden Charaktere im ersten äußerst blass und viele Dinge noch wesentlich schwächer ausbalanciert. Eigentlich macht der zweite alles besser, stellenweise sogar _viel_ besser - da herrscht eigentlich Konsens. Einfacher wäre es nicht gewesen, den ersten vorher zu spielen - vielleicht sogar frustrierender, weil eben manche Sachen noch nicht so ausgearbeitet waren (wobei die Enhanced schon deutlich besser war als Standard) und da man den Story-Bezug nicht benötigt, geht's ja auch so. Vielleicht sogar besser, wenn man es als Prequel dann nachholt. So geht's mir jedenfalls.  Und ich zocke inzwischen nicht mal mehr wirklich, habe da aber OS2 ohne große Pausen gut 60Std. gespielt (zugegeben, war aber während des Lockdowns...)


----------



## Neawoulf (14. September 2020)

Desardh schrieb:


> Also für mich wäre es besser gewesen, ich hätte Teil 1 gar nicht gespielt - dann hätte ich mir den zweiten vermutlich früher besorgt. Fast hätte ich gar kein Bock drauf gehabt, hätte ich mich nicht vorher ausgiebig erkundigt. Im Vergleich zum zweiten fand ich die beiden Charaktere im ersten äußerst blass und viele Dinge noch wesentlich schwächer ausbalanciert. Eigentlich macht der zweite alles besser, stellenweise sogar _viel_ besser - da herrscht eigentlich Konsens. Einfacher wäre es nicht gewesen, den ersten vorher zu spielen - vielleicht sogar frustrierender, weil eben manche Sachen noch nicht so ausgearbeitet waren (wobei die Enhanced schon deutlich besser war als Standard) und da man den Story-Bezug nicht benötigt, geht's ja auch so. Vielleicht sogar besser, wenn man es als Prequel dann nachholt. So geht's mir jedenfalls.  Und ich zocke inzwischen nicht mal mehr wirklich, habe da aber OS2 ohne große Pausen gut 60Std. gespielt (zugegeben, war aber während des Lockdowns...)



Eben genau darum (hab das schön häufiger so gehört) hab ich auch gleich zum zweiten Teil gegriffen. Ich denke, ich brauche einfach noch ein bisschen Einarbeitungszeit. Bin gerade erst aus Fort Joy raus, daher quasi noch ganz am Anfang.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. September 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Eben genau darum (hab das schön häufiger so gehört) hab ich auch gleich zum zweiten Teil gegriffen. Ich denke, ich brauche einfach noch ein bisschen Einarbeitungszeit. Bin gerade erst aus Fort Joy raus, daher quasi noch ganz am Anfang.



Als Nicht-Veteran im cRPG-Genre behaupte ich einfach mal, dass die Einarbeitung auch nach dem Abspann nicht abgeschlossen ist. 

Zumindest für mich. Ich glaub aber auch, dass gameplay-technisch simple Rollenspiele der letzten Jahrzehnte, ob das jetzt ein Dragon Age: Inquisition oder auch The Witcher 3 ist, auch den Anspruch begünstigen, das Spiel/Gameplay "beherrschen" zu wollen. Währenddessen entdecke ich in Original Sin (2) und vergleichbaren Spielen auch am Ende immer noch Mechaniken. Statt "hätte ich das vorher gewusst", denke ich mir inzwischen eher "ach was, wieder was gelernt" und irgendwie macht für mich genau gerade das den Reiz aus. Komplex, fordernd, aber immer noch zugänglich. Dazu gehört auch, einen Kampf nicht beim ersten Versuch zu bewältigen, sondern Strategien zu testen und zu entdecken. Muss man aber echt Bock drauf haben und beim ersten war mir das Drumherum einfach zu unspannend, um am Ball zu bleiben.


----------



## Celerex (14. September 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal die ersten Stunden in *Divinity: Original Sin 2* versenkt und muss sagen: Das ist schon ziemlich gut, auch wenn mich einige Dinge stören. Die Kämpfe finde ich z. B. grafisch ziemlich unübersichtlich. Generell ist die Einstiegshürde für das Kampfsystem auch ziemlich hoch. Vermutlich wäre es einfacher, wenn ich vorher Teil 1 gespielt hätte. Spielwelt und Lore finde ich auch interessant, Charaktere bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ein paar von denen sind ziemlich überzeichnet.



Ich habe zuerst Teil 1 (Enhanced Edition) und anschließend Teil 2 durchgespielt und hatte dadurch natürlich Vorteile, was das Kampfystem betrifft. Teil 2 ist mMn ein klein wenig komplexer als Teil 1. Dadurch, dass in DOS 2 die physikalische und magische Rüstung hinzu kam (in Teil 1 hatten die Gegner nur einen Gesundheitsbalken) und man nur noch 1/3 der Aktionspunkte zur Verfügung hatte, war der Umstieg anfangs ungewohnt, aber meiner Meinung haben die Kämpfe dadurch deutlich an Tiefe zugelegt. Hier kann ich Desardh nur zustimmen, der zweite Teil macht in vielerlei Hinsicht so ziemlich alles besser. Aber genau aus dem Grund würde ich nicht empfehlen, DOS 1 nach DOS 2 zu spielen. Da die Story keine großen Bäume ausreißt (guter Ansatz und tolle Welt, aber mMn nicht wirklich gut erzählt), würdest du so sicherlich ziemlich schnell gelangweilt werden.

Was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht, kann ich dir nur davon abraten, den einfachsten zu wählen. Ich finde, die Kämpfe leben von der Komplexität und den vielen Möglichkeiten, die damit einhergehen. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hab ich in einem Forum gelesen, dass bei den einfacheren Schwierigkeitsgraden diverse Mechaniken (z.B. manche Buffs und Debuffs) einfach gar nicht mehr vorhanden sind oder an Bedeutung verlieren. Das wäre echt zu schade um das (mMn) coole Kampfsystem. Meine solo Runs in DOS 1 und 2 waren auf Taktiker und dementsprechend anspruchsvoll und hart. Teil 2 hab ich aber nochmal mit einem Kumpel ca. bis zur Hälfte des Spiels auf dem klassischen (normal) gespielt und fand das sehr angenehm für den ersten Durchgang. Ich finde, es lohnt sich daher, sich mit dem Kampfsystem noch ein wenig vertraut zu machen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. September 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal die ersten Stunden in *Divinity: Original Sin 2* versenkt und muss sagen: Das ist schon ziemlich gut, auch wenn mich einige Dinge stören. Die Kämpfe finde ich z. B. grafisch ziemlich unübersichtlich. Generell ist die Einstiegshürde für das Kampfsystem auch ziemlich hoch. Vermutlich wäre es einfacher, wenn ich vorher Teil 1 gespielt hätte. Spielwelt und Lore finde ich auch interessant, Charaktere bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ein paar von denen sind ziemlich überzeichnet.



Ich habe den ersten Teil niemals beendet, den zweiten dafür mehrfach. Allerdings habe ich immer einen der vorhandenen Charaktere genommen, die eine Hintergrundgeschichte mitbringen. 

Aber ja, manchmal sind die Charaktere etwas drüber. 
Der Dirty Talk zwischen Sebille und Ifan war in etwa die textgewordene Variante der furchtbaren...ähm...“erotischen“ Szenen in DA Origins. 

Doch insgesamt ist das ein sehr tolles, umfangreiches und detailliertes Spiel.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. September 2020)

Ich bin jetzt auch erstmal auf dem zweitniedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad in *Divinity: Original Sin 2* geblieben und komme damit an sich ganz gut klar, auch wenn ich an der einen oder anderen Stelle schon reichlich geflucht habe (das Spiel bräuchte noch die Option Züge zurückzunehmen, z. B. wenn man sich mal verklickt und der Charakter los läuft anstatt anzugreifen oder umgekehrt). Langsam komme ich auch so'n bisschen in die Fähigkeiten und Wirkungen diverser Zauber und der Umgebung rein, auch wenn es noch viel zu lernen gibt. Und wenn es doch mal haarig wird, dann kann ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad ja immer noch reduzieren.

*edit* Und ich habe mich jetzt entschieden Life is Strange 2 weiterzuspielen. Ich muss allerdings zugeben: Ich habe ein bisschen Angst!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. September 2020)

Ich habe *Tell Me Why* beendet. Ein sehr schönes Spiel, das in der dritten Episode noch mit ein paar wunderbar gestalteten Rätseln daher kam. 

Vor Erscheinen habe ich ja gar nicht viel über das Spiel gelesen, aber  in den Berichten wurde oft die Transgender-Thematik breit getreten. Im Spiel ist das in Episode 1 schon längst ein Nebenschauplatz und es geht viel mehr um die Geschichte dieser Familie,  den anderen Bewohnern der Stadt und dem Tod der Mutter. Sehr gut gemacht.

Mit der Auflösung hadere ich etwas. 


Spoiler



Tom als der nette Bürgermeisterkandidat, der sich immer aus den Querelen zwischen seiner Frau und Mary-Ann raushält, ist also der Vater der Zwillinge und ein Arsch. Ein wenig zu einfach. 

Ich habe mich letztendlich dafür entschieden, Mary-Ann nicht als Mutter stehen zu lassen, die ihre Kinder töten will. Dafür war sie viel  zu liebevoll und immerhin verlor sie schon ein Kind. 
Dass sie sich aber selbst töten wollte, während die Kinder auf dem Grundstück sind, kann ich auch nicht ganz glauben. 

Insofern nehme ich vom Ende für mich als positiv mit, dass Tyler und Alyson weiter eng verbunden sind und gemeinsam eine Zukunft aufbauen.



Und verdammt nich mal, Microsoft Gaming, wo ist der Soundtrack?! Bei Square hätte es sicher wieder eine CE mit Soundtrack auf Vinyl gegeben.


----------



## MichaelG (19. September 2020)

Kommt vielleicht später noch eine Retail ? Bei Teil 1 von LiS kam die Retail afaik auch später oder ?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. September 2020)

Ja, ich hoffe. Es ist halt ein anderer Publisher.


----------



## Celerex (20. September 2020)

Habe gestern mit der 1.0 Version von *Hades* angefangen und bin bisher sehr begeistert. Unglaublich, was einige Indie-Entwickler imstande sind zu leisten. Sehr gute Vertonung, tolle und witzige Dialoge/Monologe und ein spaßiges Gameplay, verpackt in einer richtig schicken Zeichentrick Optik. Ich finde es vor allem gut, dass man sich hier für eine Rogue-lite entschieden hat, so fühlt sich kein "Fluchtversuch" nach verschwendeter Zeit an, da man gewissenermaßen immer ein Stück weit Progress hat, auch wenn man mal Pech mit den verschiedenen "Upgrades" hatte und der Run schon beim ersten Boss scheitert. Gefällt mir gut bisher.


----------



## MichaelG (20. September 2020)

Ich hasse mich, ich hasse die Spielehersteller. Kann mich aktuell nicht entscheiden. Der Fluch der riesigen Gamebibliothek die ich habe. Neben dem FS 2020 und Ghost of Tsushima habe ich nun mit Red Dead Redemption 2 angefangen. Ist das geil. Im Hotel wo ich nach Karen gesucht habe. Ein Kerl sitzt im Zimmer tatsächlich auf dem Lokus. Das sind so die typischen kleinen Rockstar-Details.   Ich brech zusamm*. Bin gerade mal bei 7%.


----------



## Zybba (20. September 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Habe gestern mit der 1.0 Version von *Hades* angefangen und bin bisher sehr begeistert.


Ich bin auch sehr angetan.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hasse mich, ich hasse die Spielehersteller. Kann mich aktuell nicht entscheiden. Der Fluch der riesigen Gamebibliothek die ich habe. Neben dem FS 2020 und Ghost of Tsushima habe ich nun mit Red Dead Redemption 2 angefangen. Ist das geil. Im Hotel wo ich nach Karen gesucht habe. Ein Kerl sitzt im Zimmer tatsächlich auf dem Lokus. Das sind so die typischen kleinen Rockstar-Details.   Ich brech zusamm*. Bin gerade mal bei 7%.



Same here. 
Kingdoms of Amalur liegt gerade brach, aber immerhin habe ich Tell Me Why beendet. 

Jetzt versuche ich, das ein oder andere Riesengebiet in DA Inquisition „abzuarbeiten“ und habe heute mal wieder eine Hauptmission erledigt. 
Da merke ich dann immer wieder, dass ich in meinen Entscheidungen oft festgefahren bin. 
Versuchsweise hab ich bei der Mission, in der man ins Nichts muss


Spoiler



Varric mit mitgenommen und dann Hawke im Nichts gelassen. Da kam er dann ganz besorgt und bedröppelt an und fragte, wo denn Hawke sei. Ja nun...wahrscheinlich tot? Dann habe ich die Wächter ins Exil geschickt und Blackwall gleich hinterher.


Mann, da war die Stimmung vielleicht im Keller. 

Dann habe ich neu geladen. 

Varric ist meine Achillesferse. Ein Spiel, in dem er vorkommt, kann ich nicht auf böse spielen. Bei DA1 war es ok. 

Ich muss unbedingt an Kingdoms dran bleiben.

Und RDR2 ist einfach ganz wunderbar detailliert. Das können sie einfach.


----------



## sealofdarkness (21. September 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Habe gestern mit der 1.0 Version von *Hades* angefangen und bin bisher sehr begeistert. Unglaublich, was einige Indie-Entwickler imstande sind zu leisten. Sehr gute Vertonung, tolle und witzige Dialoge/Monologe und ein spaßiges Gameplay, verpackt in einer richtig schicken Zeichentrick Optik. Ich finde es vor allem gut, dass man sich hier für eine Rogue-lite entschieden hat, so fühlt sich kein "Fluchtversuch" nach verschwendeter Zeit an, da man gewissenermaßen immer ein Stück weit Progress hat, auch wenn man mal Pech mit den verschiedenen "Upgrades" hatte und der Run schon beim ersten Boss scheitert. Gefällt mir gut bisher.



Jo, das suchte ich momentan ziemlich intensiv auf meiner Switch. Habe das zufällig in meiner Steam Bibliothek via Family Share entdeckt und angetestet. Nach 30 Minuten war mir klar, dass ich das unbedingt auf der Switch spielen möchte. Der Kampf, Flow, Fortschritt, Story, Soundtrack und Art Style passen einfach wunderbar zusammen. Und auch die kleinen aber feinen Veränderungen die passieren, wenn man stirbt und einen weiteren Run startet, motivieren ungemein stundenlang zu spielen und dabei die Zeit zu vergessen. Wenn das die selbe Kerbe schlägt wie Dead Cells mit seinen zahlreichen Updates und guten DLCs, dann wird Hades wirklich ein Highlight der letzten 10 (Indie-) Jahre werden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. September 2020)

Nun macht ihr mich neugierig. 

Habe mir jetzt aber erstmal Medieval Dynasty fürs meditative Überleben und The Red Strings Club gekauft, weil...einfach so. Mal schauen.


----------



## Celerex (21. September 2020)

sealofdarkness schrieb:


> Jo, das suchte ich momentan ziemlich intensiv auf meiner Switch. Habe das zufällig in meiner Steam Bibliothek via Family Share entdeckt und angetestet. Nach 30 Minuten war mir klar, dass ich das unbedingt auf der Switch spielen möchte. Der Kampf, Flow, Fortschritt, Story, Soundtrack und Art Style passen einfach wunderbar zusammen. Und auch die kleinen aber feinen Veränderungen die passieren, wenn man stirbt und einen weiteren Run startet, motivieren ungemein stundenlang zu spielen und dabei die Zeit zu vergessen. Wenn das die selbe Kerbe schlägt wie Dead Cells mit seinen zahlreichen Updates und guten DLCs, dann wird Hades wirklich ein Highlight der letzten 10 (Indie-) Jahre werden.



Absolut, bin auch ziemlich süchtig inzwischen, 15 Std. innerhalb von 3 Tagen (Wochenende... und hab die Woche auch noch frei *Affensmyliedassichdieaugenzuhält*). Auch toll gemacht, dass man immer mehr über die anderen Götter erfährt, je öfter man mit ihnen spricht bzw. wenn man ihnen Geschenke macht. Das gleiche gilt für Gegenstände, wenn man sie häufig genug findet.  

Wie sieht es mit der Performance auf der Switch aus? Ist ja schon immer was los auf'm Bildschirm. Wahrscheinlich wird es denke ich aber eh kein "Crossplattform Savegame" geben und nochmal von vorne möchte ich auch nicht beginnen. Für die Switch hab ich aber sowieso jetzt auch die Mario 3D Allstars Collection... wenn sich der Briefträger mal bequemen würde, es mir zuzustellen.


----------



## Zybba (21. September 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nun macht ihr mich neugierig.


Ich hab Zweifel, ob das was für dich ist.
Die Charaktere sind gut, aber wirklich umfangreich ist die Story nicht.
Es geht mehr ums Gameplay, Rouge-Lite halt.

Aber immerhin kommt auch eine Nyx vor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. September 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hab Zweifel, ob das was für dich ist.
> Die Charaktere sind gut, aber wirklich umfangreich ist die Story nicht.
> Es geht mehr ums Gameplay, Rouge-Lite halt.
> 
> ...



Ich habe es mir bei Steam angeschaut und fürchte auch, dass das nichts meins ist. Kommt mir aber bekannt vor, vielleicht habe ich es mal in einem Stream gesehen. 

Da bleibe ich doch beim The Red Strings Club, einem Retrogame, bei dem man einen Barmann spielt, der einem transhumanistischem Komplott nachgeht, indem er den verwickelten Gästen seiner Bar manipulative Drinks mischt, mit Unterstützung eines geflüchteten, empfindsamen Androiden. 
Super interessantes Spiel. Ist schon etwas älter, glaube ich, aber besser spät als nie. 
Einstimmung für Cyberpunk und sicher mit einem gewissen Wiederspielwert.


----------



## sealofdarkness (21. September 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Absolut, bin auch ziemlich süchtig inzwischen, 15 Std. innerhalb von 3 Tagen (Wochenende... und hab die Woche auch noch frei *Affensmyliedassichdieaugenzuhält*). Auch toll gemacht, dass man immer mehr über die anderen Götter erfährt, je öfter man mit ihnen spricht bzw. wenn man ihnen Geschenke macht. Das gleiche gilt für Gegenstände, wenn man sie häufig genug findet.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Performance auf der Switch aus? Ist ja schon immer was los auf'm Bildschirm. Wahrscheinlich wird es denke ich aber eh kein "Crossplattform Savegame" geben und nochmal von vorne möchte ich auch nicht beginnen. Für die Switch hab ich aber sowieso jetzt auch die Mario 3D Allstars Collection... wenn sich der Briefträger mal bequemen würde, es mir zuzustellen.



Die Performance ist gut, hängt aber, wie zu erwarten, der Pc Version hinterher. Besonders bei einer großen Anzahl an Gegnern sowie Spezialeffekten von Waffen gibt es deutlich spürbare Framedrops. Allerdings waren diese bei mir bisher nie so schlimm wie ein Spaziergang im Korok Forest in Breath of the Wild  Also, trotz der gelegentlichen Drops lässt sich der Charakter immer noch präzise steuern, sodass man nicht wegen technischen Problemen einen Run vermasselt 

Und doch! Ein Cross savegame wird es geben! Allerdings brauchen die noch etwas mehr Zeit um das  auszureifen (Es hätte eigentlich schon zum Release da sein sollen, der Menüpunkt ist bei der Switch ausgegraut).


----------



## Zybba (22. September 2020)

Ich hab in Hades gerade das erste mal die Story beendet.
Bin nicht so sicher, was jetzt noch so kommt.
Es gibt natürlich noch viel freizuschalten. Dass die Langzeitmotivation mit Dead Cells mithalten kann, bezweifle ich aber stark.


----------



## Celerex (22. September 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hab in Hades gerade das erste mal die Story beendet.
> Bin nicht so sicher, was jetzt noch so kommt.
> Es gibt natürlich noch viel freizuschalten. Dass die Langzeitmotivation mit Dead Cells mithalten kann, bezweifle ich aber stark.



Es gibt wohl noch ein "true ending". Wie man das freischaltet, weiß ich aber noch nicht, möchte das meiste möglichst selbst herausfinden. 
Tatsächlich gefällt mir persönlich Hades aktuell sehr viel besser als Dead Cells. Die isomatrische Kamera, die Witzeleien, Kampfsystem und auch das "Fortschrittssystem" unterhalten mich aktuell ungemein.
Bei Dead Cells war bei mir nach 31 Std. die Luft raus, hatte (ohne DLC) alle Bosse gesehen und keine Motivation mehr, alle Waffen / Fähigkeiten zu sammeln.  
Hades hab ich aktuell 21 Std. auf dem Tacho und war nur einmal beim (wie ich vermute) Endboss und wurde besiegt. Mal sehen, ob ich da hinterher noch Motivation hab, hoffentlich bietet das true ending noch ein paar Stunden Spielspaß.


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2020)

Bin eigentlich nicht unbedingt so der Roguelite/Roguelike-Zocker, aber *Hades* hat es mir definitiv angetan: Habe es heute in der früh zum ersten mal angespielt und bin restlos begeistert. Das Spiel ist in jeder Hinsicht stimmig, mir haben es aber bisher vor allem die Charaktere und deren Interaktion angetan: Sachen wie wenn Hades (gelangweilt) Audienz hält und die Gesuche der Verstorbenen die bei ihm vorsprechen gewährt oder abschmettert, oder wenn man den Höllenhund streichelt, oder wenn der Protagonist Gespräche mit den Göttern des Olymps initiiert als würde er gerade ein R-Gespräch annehmen. Einfach köstlich! Und: Sterben wird dadurch definitiv versüsst bzw. es kommt weitaus weniger Frust auf (da man bei jedem Tod seine Flucht aus der Unterwelt wieder von Vorne beginnen muss).

Und das man als Hades’ Jungspund da weg will ist einfach nur verständlich: F..k dich, Paps! 

*10/10 Drachmen*


----------



## Zybba (22. September 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl noch ein "true ending". Wie man das freischaltet, weiß ich aber noch nicht, möchte das meiste möglichst selbst herausfinden.
> Tatsächlich gefällt mir persönlich Hades aktuell sehr viel besser als Dead Cells. Die isomatrische Kamera, die Witzeleien, Kampfsystem und auch das "Fortschrittssystem" unterhalten mich aktuell ungemein.
> Bei Dead Cells war bei mir nach 31 Std. die Luft raus, hatte (ohne DLC) alle Bosse gesehen und keine Motivation mehr, alle Waffen / Fähigkeiten zu sammeln.
> Hades hab ich aktuell 21 Std. auf dem Tacho und war nur einmal beim (wie ich vermute) Endboss und wurde besiegt. Mal sehen, ob ich da hinterher noch Motivation hab, hoffentlich bietet das true ending noch ein paar Stunden Spielspaß.


Ich bin zwiegespalten.
Hades mag ich sehr, Dead Cells ebenfalls.

Die Story und vor allem der Banter zwischen den Charakteren sind nett. ich persönlich lege da aber nicht so viel wert drauf.
Das Upgradesystem gefällt mir DEUTLICH besser als in Dead Cells. Selten kommt man in die Verlegenheit, etwas unützes zu erhalten. Eigentlich muss man nie was verkaufen, da vieles kombinierbar ist.
Das ähnliche System fand ich schon bei Transistor sehr gut.
In Dead Cells sorgt das zusätzliche Freischalten weitere Waffen eigentlich nur für mehr Optionen - die man aber oft nicht will. Dann verkauft man die Waffen, an deren Stelle man mit weniger Unlocks (für einen selbst) wertvollere Drops bekommen könnte.

Dafür finde ich Dead Cells aber auch anspruchsvoller.
Wann ich den finalen Boss dort das erste mal effektiv gelegt habe, weiß ich aufgrund der vielen gespielten EA Variationen nicht. Laut Steam waren es 90 Stunden.
In Hades habe ich 18 gebraucht, 22 Runs. Wobei ich im finalen zugegebenermaßen einen starken Build hatte. Den hatte ich aber in Dead Cells sicher auch mehr als einmal. ^^

Dazu kommt, dass ich in Dead Cells auch nach dem ersten Abschluss weiterhin permanent durch Boss Cells Runs gefordert wurde. Insgesamt habe ich es 315 Stunden gespielt.
Ich muss mal gucken, was Hades da noch bietet ab jetzt.
Also wie sich das Spiel und Herausforderungen anpassen.

So oder so, es ist ein fantastisches Spiel!
Bin sehr gespannt, ob da noch mehr DLC Content kommt. SuperGiant hat das meines Wissens in der Vergangenheit nicht gemacht. Die sehr individuellen Spiele standen für sich.
Hier würden sich zusätzliche Challenges ja durchaus anbieten. Die Mythologie gibt ja genug her.





Frullo schrieb:


> Und: Sterben wird dadurch definitiv versüsst bzw. es kommt weitaus weniger Frust auf


Das ist echt ganz nett!



*Wir nehmen am Wochenende den Community Podcast auf, da werden wir über Hades quatschen.
Falls jemand von euch mitmachen will, sagt Bescheid!*


----------



## Strauchritter (22. September 2020)

Iron Harvest Kampagne beendet (die Saxony im Coop gespielt, klappt sehr gut). Sehr gutes Ende einer super Story. Bin sehr angetan von Iron Harvest. Wenn jetzt noch die KI in den Gefechten etwas cleverer wäre 
Necromunda Underhive Wars hab ich mir gekauft, ist vom Gameplay her sehr cool (da kann die KI was^^) allerdings stürzt es leider regelmäßig ab wenn wir Coop spielen. Also bis zu einem Patch der das fixed auf Eis gelegt.
Bin aktuell also ohne Spiel 
Neuen Rechner zusammen bauen ist auch nicht drin, bekommst ja keine Hardware aktuell 
Nächste Woche in den WoW Prepatch mal reinschauen, wie sich meine Braumeisterin so spielt und ob sie dann in Shadowlands Main wird.


----------



## Celerex (22. September 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> In Hades habe ich 18 gebraucht, 22 Runs. Wobei ich im finalen zugegebenermaßen einen starken Build hatte. Den hatte ich aber in Dead Cells sicher auch mehr als einmal. ^^[/B]



Bin mit meinen 21 Stunden aktuell im 26. Run. Das Spiel war aber auch einige Zeit im "idle" die letzten Tage. Den Endboss hab ich vorhin einmal knapp nicht geschafft, unter 1 cm HP jedenfalls. Außer er hat noch eine zweite Phase, dann hab ich ihn wohl deutlich nicht geschafft...  Bin noch immer am experimentieren mit allen Waffen, gibt ja immer einen Bonus, wenn man die leuchtende Waffe nutzt. Aber so richtig "op" wie in anderen Roguelike war ich leider noch nicht. Hab aber auch noch nicht wirklich den Plan, welche Gaben Kombi richtig gut ist. Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2020)

RDR 2. Mann ist das Spiel geil. Zufallstreffen. Ich rette einen Knasti indem ich seine Ketten durchschieße und wer schaut mich an ? Der Zwillingsbruder von Trevor aus GTA 5 (nur mit einem Backenbart). Solche kleine Eastereggs finde ich geil.


----------



## McDrake (23. September 2020)

Sands of Salzaar
Habs vor ein paar Tagen auf YT per Zufall (und anscheinend gutem Algorythmus), kurz angeschaut, Beschrieb gelesen "Mount & Blade trifft Diablo"....
Heute bei Steam 40% Rabatt und zugeschlagen. 
Ist, so nach knappen 3 Stunden zur Zeit genau meins: Bissl looten, eigene Armee, verschiedene Skills, schöne Atmosphäre.
Cool...oder eher heiss


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. September 2020)

Ich kauf mir heute Hades. Mir doch egal, wenn es mir dann doch nicht gefällt. So. 

Außerdem im heutigen Programm:
Meine Meisterhistorikerin-Nekromantin auf Schatzsuche in Elder Scrolls Online und vielleicht etwas Inquisition. 

Nekromanten, Inquisitionen und der Hades. Das liest sich ja gut.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. September 2020)

Neben *Divinity: Original Sin 2* als Langzeitspiel (bin bei knapp über 30 Stunden und gerade mal von der ersten Insel runter ... das dauert wohl noch ein Weilchen, bis ich damit durch bin) hab ich mir als Häppchenspiel für zwischendurch jetzt endlich mal *Untitled Goose Game* gekauft, da es das endlich auch auf Steam zu kaufen gibt. Hab gerade mal reingeschnuppert und es macht einfach Laune so einen frechen Vogel zu spielen und den armen Gärtner zu ärgern, indem ich ihm seine Sachen klaue und ihn danach frech anschnatter  Das Verhalten der Gans wirkt sehr authentisch


----------



## MichaelG (26. September 2020)

Kann mich momentan vor Spielen gar nicht retten. Der FS 2020, dann RdR 2, dann Mafia 1. Aktuell läuft auch ein Event bei Warthunder (dafür lege ich die anderen Spiele erst einmal beiseite bis zum 05.10.) Es sei denn ich bin bei Warthunder ausgelaugt.


----------



## Batze (26. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell läuft auch ein Event bei Warthunder (dafür lege ich die anderen Spiele erst einmal beiseite bis zum 05.10.) Es sei denn ich bin bei Warthunder ausgelaugt.


Da habe ich mal eine Frage? Kann man Warthunder jetzt mal vernünftig mit HoTa Stick spielen? Das ging nämlich nicht immer wirklich gut. Hab ein Thrustmaster T.Flight Hotas One.


----------



## MichaelG (26. September 2020)

Zocke mit Maus und Tastatur. Mit Joystick hab ich es noch nicht probiert wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Batze (26. September 2020)

Wird echt Zeit das du ein Hota bekommst, allein schon für dein MS 2020. Ist ja traurig anzusehen.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. September 2020)

Anlässlich des 24 Stunden Rennens auf dem Nürburgring dieses Wochenende hab ich mal wieder ein paar Rennsimulationen aus dem virtuellen Regal gezogen (bin in letzter Zeit eher wenig gefahren):

- Ein paar Runden Nordschleife Tourist im Lotus Exige 240R in *Assetto Corsa* (inspiriert durch ein Youtubevideo, das Misha Charoudin heute über einen Exige mit Honda K20 Motor gepostet hat)
- Ein paar Runden Nordschleife in der 24h Konfiguration im neuen 2020er Bentley Continental GT3 in *rFactor 2*
- Ein paar Runden Azure Circuit (Monaco) in der *Automobilista 2* Backer Beta in einem Auto, über das ich leider noch nicht schreiben darf (sollte aber bald auch für die Nicht-Beta Version kommen).

Ich liebe dieses virtuelle Herumgeflitze!


----------



## MichaelG (26. September 2020)

Mafia 1 Mission Fairplay. Das klauen des Rennwagens und das Zurückbringen haben sie sinnvoll verschärft. Man hat ein engeres Zeitlimit (gefühlt zumindestens), man muß jetzt wirklich auf den Motor achtgeben sonst geht er hoch (beim Original hatte man nur etwas weniger Leistung) und die Polizei jagt einen gleich einmal (beim Original war man den Polizisten egal. Aber das Easteregg aus dem Original finde ich geil. Die Polizisten auf der Brücke die den Selbstmörder bremsen wollen.  . Aber dann das Rennen: Uff da haben die die Schwierigkeit ordentlich angezogen. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad liegt für mein Gefühl nochmals über dem vom Original vor dem Patch (wenn man auf Classic zockt; auf Schwer mit normalem Fahrverhalten entspricht es ungefähr dem Stand von Mafia 1 Vanilla): Man hat eine deutlich aggressivere KI, weniger Aufholleistung gegenüber den anderen (wo ich beim Original in der Spitzkehre bereits in der 1. Runde schon 1. gewesen bin kann ich das beim Remaster vergessen). Dafür fliegt neben dem manipulierten Rennwagen ein weiterer Rennwagen ab. Wenn ich da in der Spitzkehre in Runde 1 bereits 7. oder 8. bin vom Platz 15 aus bin ist das schon ziemlich perfekt. Dann nur 3 statt 5 Runden. Kaum genügend Zeit um das Rennen zu gewinnen, überrunden kann man total vergessen. Uff.


----------



## MichaelG (26. September 2020)

Die Hotel/Kirchenmission ist auch happiger als das Original.


----------



## MichaelG (27. September 2020)

Habe jetzt gerade die Flughafenmission abgeschlossen.

Mann haben die den Flughafen im Vergleich zum Original verändert. Vom kleinen „Dorfflughafen“ zu einem mit Terminal im Art Deco-Stil. Hammerhart und optisch eine Augenweide.

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad des Spiels ist deutlich höher, die KI aufgebohrt. Feinde umgehen einen auch. Teils ist es auch schwieriger durch die vielen Optionen für den Feind einen ins Visier zu nehmen und teils schlechter Deckungsmöglichkeiten. Insbesondere wenn der Feind auch unbeobachtet von hinten kommen kann. Weil die Wege, Türpositionen, generell die Grundrisse sich gegenüber dem Original verändert haben.

Das Remaster ist wirklich gelungen. Es gibt noch ein paar kleinere Bugs (manchmal bleiben Gegner trotz Headshot aus 20m fit obwohl sie tot sein müßten; bei der Flucht über die Dächer bis zur Kirche und bei der Mission auf dem Land wegen Alkohol, „fliegende“ Brote in der Hotelküche; der Teewagen wo sie offensichtlich drauf liegen sollten steht 1 m weiter). Aber das sind Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. September 2020)

Ich habe ein wenig Hades besucht und auch, wenn ich noch *leicht* überfordert bin, macht das schon ziemlich Spaß, was natürlich auch am Design, der Vertonung und dem Humor liegt. 
Ich könnte auch den ganzen Tag den Kerberos streicheln, oder Hades ärgern, indem ich hinter seinem Stuhl rumlaufe. 
Wie oft darf man denn sterben, bis den NPC die Texte ausgehen? 

Ansonsten wird wenig erklärt bislang, aber ich habe wirklich noch nicht viel gemacht. Meine rechte Hand macht Probleme und da ist das switchen etwas kontraproduktiv. 

Da hat es auch nicht geholfen, dass ich mich gestern spontan in Medieval Dynasty festgebissen habe. Dort habe ich mir ein schönes Plätzchen am
Fluss gesucht, um ein kleines Dorf zu gründen und habe im ersten Jahr die fesche Roberta bezirzt und geheiratet. Seitdem ist sie ständig schlecht gelaunt, weil sie Holz will, obwohl das Lager voll ist und da habe ich das Spiel beendet und Inquisition weiter gespielt.


----------



## Zybba (27. September 2020)

Cool, dass du es dir geholt hast.
Im Notfall gibt es ja in den Optionen noch den "God Mode". Der wirbt mit geringem Schwierigkeitsgrad zum Erleben der Story.



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> oder Hades ärgern, indem ich hinter seinem Stuhl rumlaufe.


Wusste gar nicht, dass das geht! 
Muss ich später mal testen.



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wie oft darf man denn sterben, bis den NPC die Texte ausgehen?


Sehr sehr oft.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. September 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Cool, dass du es dir geholt hast.
> Im Notfall gibt es ja in den Optionen noch den "God Mode". Der wirbt mit geringem Schwierigkeitsgrad zum Erleben der Story.
> 
> Wusste gar nicht, dass das geht!
> ...



Das klingt doch gut. 

Ich hatte mir das Bild hinter ihm angeschaut. Da hat er rumgemoppert, dass ich nicht dort rumlaufen soll, wo er mich nicht sehen kann. War ein nettes Detail. Ebenso wie unser unaufgeräumtes Zimmer und das daraus folgende, kleine Wortgefecht zwischen uns und der Stimme aus dem off. 

Mein Fokus liegt also wirklich auf dem  ganzen Drumherum.


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2020)

hab vor einigen wochen aus 'ner laune heraus mal wieder *just cause 3* installiert und gestern dann auch tatsächlich durchgespielt. beim ersten durchlauf vor einigen jahren, hat mich irgendwann die lust verlassen. viel zu sagen gibts eigentlich nicht - just cause halt.  auch teil 3 hat imo wirklich eine tolle und va glaubwürdig gestaltete open-world, viel repetitives knallbummpeng plus larifari-story mit lahmen charakteren. wusste ich aber natürlich alles vorher, hat mich also nicht etwa überrascht. ist auch kein wirklicher schwachpunkt, sondern eher wesenszug der reihe. bißchen sehr schwach ausgefallen ist dann aber doch das ende: obermotz tot (wobei der endkampf lächerlich einfach war) -> credits. enttäuschend. ebenso wie die tatsache, dass es nach wie vor etliche technische macken existieren. auf teil 4, der ja ohnehin schlechter sein soll, hab ich zumindest vorerst mal definitiv keinen bock mehr. langt jetzt erstmal wieder damit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2020)

*Trackmania 2 Lagoon*

Mittlerweile 16 Stunden daran verbraten, hänge zur Zeit an der 55. Strecke fest. Eine dieser sauschweren Multilap-Strecken wo es schon eine extreme Herausforderung ist Silber zu ergattern. Das Handling und natürlich die Physik sind wieder einmal knallhart, aber das ist ja eben der Reiz an TM.
Aktuell habe ich nen Rang um die 4700 (von weltweit über 16.000 Spielern). Mein Ehrgeiz ist groß genug mich unter die besten 4000 hinzuarbeiten, da werden wohl noch einige Stunden Arbeit hinzukommen. ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. September 2020)

Hab mir heute endlich mal Ghost of Tsushima zu Gemüte geführt. Was soll ich sagen...es ist, wie ich es erwartet habe. Optisch genial, sehr gute (japanische) Synchro, tolle Atmosphäre und gutes Kampfsystem. Bei letzterem vermisse ich aber eine Lock on-Funktion, da die Kämpfe oft ein wenig unübersichtlich werden.


----------



## Celerex (28. September 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wie oft darf man denn sterben, bis den NPC die Texte ausgehen?



In einem Interview stand mal was von 14.000 Zeilen Text, aber ich kann die Quelle leider nicht mehr finden.


----------



## Strauchritter (28. September 2020)

Dank den Tipps von Felix Schütz Megaera & die Skelettbomber schon 2x mal besiegt und in die nächste Ebene aufgestiegen. 
Hades entfaltet mit fortschreitender Spieldauer einen immer stärken Sog, es fällt schwer die Switch wegzulegen  Bin entzückt wie gut das Sterben in das Gamedesign und Story implementiert ist.
Ab und zu wünsch ich mir sogar das mich etwas umhaut, damit ich Cerberus streicheln kann und neue Infos von den cool vertonten Charakteren bekomme.

Gestern Abend dann spontan mit sechs Freunden Among Us installiert und viel zu lange gespielt^^ Leider bin ich selten Imposter dafür oftmals der erste Geist  Macht sehr viel Laune, digitales Werwölfe vom Düsterwald im Space Setting. 

Rainbow Six neue Season macht vieles neu und einiges besser, das Pingsystem allerdings sollten sie nochmals überarbeiten. 
Sam Fisher als Operator fügt sich sehr gut ein, und da Thatcher (warum auch immer)  immer öfter gebanned wird hab ich mit Zero dann eine Alternative im Angriff.


----------



## Frullo (28. September 2020)

Nach 38 Versuchen habe ich in Hades die letzte Hürde in die Freiheit (?) immer noch nicht geschafft  Macht zwar trotzdem jede Menge Spass, aber allmählich liebäugle ich doch tatsächlich mit dem God-Mode


----------



## Zybba (28. September 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nach 38 Versuchen habe ich in Hades die letzte Hürde in die Freiheit (?) immer noch nicht geschafft  Macht zwar trotzdem jede Menge Spass, aber allmählich liebäugle ich doch tatsächlich mit dem God-Mode


Woran hapert es denn?
Welche Waffe spielst du?
Hast du für dich im Spiegel schon alles freigeschaltet und deinem Spielstil angepasst?
Antwort wenn nötig in ein Spoilertag packen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. September 2020)

Wenn ihr das schon schreibt, sollte ich auch über den Gott-Modus nachdenken. Aber das mache ich erst, wenn die Zeilen der NPC aufgebraucht sind. 
Aber ist schon ein tolles Spiel.


----------



## Frullo (28. September 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Woran hapert es denn?



Vermutlich an meiner Spieltechnik 



Spoiler



Habe es bisher nicht geschafft, mit allen 3 Resurrect-Steinen zu Hades zu gelangen. Wenn es gut läuft, dann habe ich vielleicht noch einen.





Zybba schrieb:


> Welche Waffe spielst du?



Alle = Jeweils jene, die gerade "angesagt" ist. Am besten gefahren bin ich bisher mit dem Speer: Hatte diverse Boons von Demeter drauf: Eisschaden + Explosion nach 10 Buffs sowie Rundumschlag gegen schnellere Attacke eingetauscht. Zusätzlich habe ich dem Speer 3 Titanenblut-Upgrades verpasst ( = grössere Reichweite, mehr Schaden).

Auch mit dem Schwert bin ich nicht schlecht gefahren, als ich den Lifeleech drauf hatte - habe aber nicht genug Zentauren-Herzen gekriegt, um eine anständige Basis an Leben zu schaffen (hatte insgesamt weniger als 100).



Zybba schrieb:


> Hast du für dich im Spiegel schon alles freigeschaltet und deinem Spielstil angepasst?



Freigeschaltet habe ich definitiv alles auf dem Spiegel, muss aber mal schauen, ob da noch was zu holen wäre bei der zweit-Auswahl...

Aber wie gesagt, es macht nach wie vor Spass: Lasse mich ehrlich gesagt einfach "treiben". Nehme was kommt und arbeite nicht auf einen spezifischen Build hin - werde jetzt auch mal versuchen, Money-Runs hinzulegen, damit ich mir jeweils bei Charon noch ein Titanen-Blut für 1200 kaufen kann - dann könnte ich dem Speer noch zwei (glaub ich) Upgrades verpassen. 



Spoiler



Zudem arbeite ich darauf hin, von Sisiphos das Pet zu kriegen - aber da muss man dann halt auch das Glück haben, ihm über den Weg zu laufen...


----------



## Frullo (28. September 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das schon schreibt, sollte ich auch über den Gott-Modus nachdenken. Aber das mache ich erst, wenn die Zeilen der NPC aufgebraucht sind.
> Aber ist schon ein tolles Spiel.



Geniess es einfach  Das Schöne an dem Spiel ist ja, dass man - selbst wenn man stirbt, trotzdem etwas Fortschritt gemacht hat - bei mir ist jedenfalls bisher noch nie wirklich Frust aufgekommen. Da habe ich schon ganz andere Spiele erlebt 

PS: Warst Du schon bei Eurydike? Ich könnte ihr stundenlang lauschen...


----------



## Zybba (28. September 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Am besten gefahren bin ich bisher mit dem Speer: Hatte diverse Boons von Demeter drauf: Eisschaden + Explosion nach 10 Buffs sowie Rundumschlag gegen schnellere Attacke eingetauscht. Zusätzlich habe ich dem Speer 3 Titanenblut-Upgrades verpasst ( = grössere Reichweite, mehr Schaden).


Den hätte ich auch empfohlen.
Ich finde das ist durch die gute Nah-/Fernkampfkombination die einfachste Waffe. 



Frullo schrieb:


> Vermutlich an meiner Spieltechnik


Naja, dann einfach dran bleiben! 
So lange es noch Spaß macht, passt es ja.
Irgendwann ziehst du unweigerlich eine Überkombo kommst damit dann hoffentlich durch.


----------



## Zybba (28. September 2020)

Titanenblut gibts btw ab und an auch beim Händler in der Base.


----------



## golani79 (28. September 2020)

Immer noch *Assassins Creed Odyssey*

Bin nach wie vor von der tollen Landschaft und Atmosphäre begeistert .. langsam machen sich aber Ermüdungserscheinungen in Bezug auf Erkundung und Sidequests bemerkbar.
Läuft halt leider immer nach der gleichen Formel ab .. deswegen, mal die Hauptquest vorantreiben.


----------



## Frullo (28. September 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Naja, dann einfach dran bleiben!
> So lange es noch Spaß macht, passt es ja.
> Irgendwann ziehst du unweigerlich eine Überkombo kommst damit dann hoffentlich durch.



Genau! Und eben - wenn alles nix hilft, ist ja da immer noch der God-Mode 

PS: Theseus ist echt n'Arsch - wenn es eine Realverfilmung vom Spiel gäbe,  dass würde ich mir für ihn den Schauspieler wünschen, der bei the Boys Homelander spielt


----------



## Frullo (28. September 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Titanenblut gibts btw ab und an auch beim Händler in der Base.



Ich weiss, hatte aber nie die notwendigen 15 Schlüssel wenn es mal im Sonderangebot war. Und dafür Ambrosia auszugeben, ist mir zu schade...


----------



## Frullo (29. September 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> ...



2 Fragen:

1. Ist der erste Teil Deines Benutzernamens eine Referenz auf die Göttin der Nacht?

2. Hast meine Frage betreffend Eurydike noch nicht beantwortet: Ich frage nur, weil Du dann den Witcher-Ohrwurm, den Du in einem anderen Thread erwähnt hast, loswerden könntest.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. September 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> 2 Fragen:
> 
> 1. Ist der erste Teil Deines Benutzernamens eine Referenz auf die Göttin der Nacht?
> 
> 2. Hast meine Frage betreffend Eurydike noch nicht beantwortet: Ich frage nur, weil Du dann den Witcher-Ohrwurm, den Du in einem anderen Thread erwähnt hast, loswerden könntest.



1. Mein Username ist uralt, aber der erste Teil stammt tatsächlich aus einem Buch über Mythologie. 

2. Nein. Ich glaube, ich bin zu schlecht. Meg hat mich ordentlich verkloppt und dann bin ich in eine Falle gehuscht und das war’s dann wieder. Ich habe aber auch nur wenige  Durchgänge, weil ich meine angeschlagene Hand nicht komplett zerstören will. 
Das nervt. Ich will Hades spielen. Was habt ihr getan?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. September 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> 1. Mein Username ist uralt, aber der erste Teil stammt tatsächlich aus einem Buch über Mythologie.
> 
> 2. Nein. Ich glaube, ich bin zu schlecht. Meg hat mich ordentlich verkloppt und dann bin ich in eine Falle gehuscht und das war’s dann wieder. Ich habe aber auch nur wenige  Durchgänge, weil ich meine angeschlagene Hand nicht komplett zerstören will.
> Das nervt. Ich will Hades spielen. Was habt ihr getan?


Schon mal mit barrierefreiem Zocken versucht? ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. September 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schon mal mit barrierefreiem Zocken versucht? ^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Begleitetes Spielen. Ich brülle die Befehle und jemand steuert für mich.


----------



## McDrake (1. Oktober 2020)

*Middle Earth: Shadow of War*
Ich fand den ersten Teil irgendwie amüsant und hab ihn 3 mal angefangen, wurde mir dann immer zu eintönig.
Jetzt war Teil 2 im Sale und gab ihm ne Chance und...
Mir machts mächtig Spass Hauptmänner zu rekrutieren und auszubilden.
Die Sammelaufgaben sind informativ, sofern man sich für Mittelerde interessiert und die Gegenden sind viel abwechslungsreicher als im Vorgänger.

Muss jetzt weiter erobern..


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin jetzt mit *Untitled Goose Game* durch ... was für ein Arschloch-Vogel  Aber richtig schön gemacht, leider mit knapp 5 Stunden Spielzeit aber auch sehr kurz. Man kann einfach so gemein zu den Leuten sein: Nen kleinen Jungen in ner Telefonzelle einsperren, ihm mit dem Schnabel die Schnürsenkel aufziehen, jagen bis er in eine Pfütze fällt, ihm dann die Brille klauen und in den Brunnen werfen  Oder nem Gartenliebhaber seine Lieblingsrose kaputt machen, seiner Nachbarin die teure Vase zerstören, Leuten die Mützen klauen und dabei immer laut schnatternd Gänse-Terror verbreiten ... da aber niemand ernsthaft zu Schaden kommt, ist das Ganze aber trotzdem immer familienfreundlich und vor allem verdammt lustig durch die schönen Gänse-Animationen, die Sounds und den verspielten Klavier-Soundtrack, der jede Gänse-Aktion passend untermalt.

Ich hoffe, es gibt irgendwann eine Fortsetzung, evtl. auch mit einem anderen Tier oder zumindest mit neuen Fähigkeiten und vielen neuen Interaktionsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Trackmania 2 Lagoon*
> 
> Mittlerweile 16 Stunden daran verbraten, hänge zur Zeit an der 55. Strecke fest. Eine dieser sauschweren Multilap-Strecken wo es schon eine extreme Herausforderung ist Silber zu ergattern. Das Handling und natürlich die Physik sind wieder einmal knallhart, aber das ist ja eben der Reiz an TM.
> Aktuell habe ich nen Rang um die 4700 (von weltweit über 16.000 Spielern). Mein Ehrgeiz ist groß genug mich unter die besten 4000 hinzuarbeiten, da werden wohl noch einige Stunden Arbeit hinzukommen. ^^


Ziel erreicht. Bin bei Rang 3942 gelandet, und das sollte fürs Erste reichen. Die finalen 5 Strecken konnte ich allerdings nicht freischalten, dazu müsste ich mehr Gold bei meinem Medaillenspiegel haben. Naja, irgendwann, wenn mich die Langeweile packen sollte, komme ich zurück und versuche meine Zeiten zu verbessen.

Doch im Moment bin ich mit *Assassins's Creed - Brotherhood* beschäftigt. 10 Jahre seit dem ersten (und letzten) Spieldurchgang ist schon ne lange Zeit, und ich hatte es gar nicht mehr so genau in Erinnerung dass das Spiel so rasant anfängt. Manchmal tut es doch gut ein Spiel fast ein ganzes Jahrzehnt ruhen zu lassen, denn dann freut man sich aufs Neuste umso mehr. 
Interessant auch - jetzt wo ich die alten Spiele in wesentlich kürzeren Abständen erneut "durcharbeite" - wie stark sich die Engine-Technik im Jahresabstand vorwärts bewegt hat. Die Animationen sind noch flüssiger, die Umgebungstexturen um einiges schärfer, und das LOD arbeitet besser als in AC2, wo das Aufpoppen der nächsten Texturqualitätsstufe mitunter stark ins Auge stach (ich sag nur: Das Assassinen-Wappen an der Treppe hoch zur Monteriggioni-Villa).

Nicht minder ins Auge stechend natürlich die erneute Wandlung der Charakter-Gesichter. Sehen zwar nicht mehr ganz so flach aus wie im Vorgänger (da hat u.a. die verbesserte Beleuchtung einen großen Anteil dran), dafür sind im besonderen die Augen von Ezio auffallend schmal ausgefallen.
Tja... Zumindest kann man Ubisoft nicht vorwerfen dass sie über die Jahre nichts an der Engine getan hätten, man sieht sehr deutlich dass sie stets versucht haben immer mehr aus ihr herauszukitzeln.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Oktober 2020)

Ja nun...in *Hades* stehe ich mit 300 HP und zweimal "Dem Tod entronnen" vor Theseus, dem Arsch, und seinem Stier...und traue mich nicht weiter. Beim letzten Mal bin ich knapp an Theseus dem Arsch gescheitert, weil der dämliche Gott des Gelages ihm auch hilft. Ärsche.

Dann spiele ich weiter an *Dragon Age Inquisition* und hadere mit meinem mangelnden Mut zur Fiesheit. 
In Origins habe ich das Böse noch so schön durchgezogen und seit Teil 2 scheitere ich wieder als gemeines Mastermind. Da musste ich gerade noch einen langen Aufsatz zu schreiben, weil ich mich wirklich wundere, warum die Durchgänge beim mir immer so ähnlich ablaufen. 
Naja, schauen wir mal. Was anderes werde ich vor dem WD Legion und allem, was dann kommt, nicht mehr anfangen.


----------



## Strauchritter (5. Oktober 2020)

Update: 
Nachdem ich gestern wieder die Switch in der Hand hatte lag die Knochenschlange im dritten Versuch (starkes Schnellfeuer-Bogenbuild). 
Hab gestern erst realisiert, du kannst ja am Spiegel die Talente switchen....  Bin gespannt wie es jetzt weiter geht, hab in der Hydra-Kammer dann gespeichert und bin kochen gegangen^^

Samstag Abend & Nacht & Morgen viel zu viel und zu lang Among Us mit Freunden gedaddelt, ich bin ein exzellenter Imposter und versierter Lügner 

Sonst liegt gaming technisch nix an aktuell, Shadowlands wurde ja verschoben (finde ich persönlich sehr gut) und R6S immer mal wieder ne Runde.
Hoffentlich entspannt sich die Lage am Hardwaremarkt bis zum neuen Release von SL etwas, hätte schon ganz gerne vorher neuen Rechenknecht


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Oktober 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Update:
> Nachdem ich gestern wieder die Switch in der Hand hatte lag die Knochenschlange im dritten Versuch (starkes Schnellfeuer-Bogenbuild).
> Hab gestern erst realisiert, du kannst ja am Spiegel die Talente switchen....  Bin gespannt wie es jetzt weiter geht, hab in der Hydra-Kammer dann gespeichert und bin kochen gegangen^^



Die Hydra ist bislang mein Lieblingsboss. Wir kommen gut miteinander aus, weil sie sich nicht so viel bewegen kann.


----------



## golani79 (5. Oktober 2020)

So, nachdem ich vor ein paar Tagen die Hauptstory in *AC Odyssey * beendet habe, hab ich heute auch Legacy of the First Blade beendet.

Generell ganz gut und unterhaltsam umgesetzt, aber wenn es nach mir ginge, dürfte das alles um einiges kürzer sein.
Es ist einfach brutal repetitiv, so dass es auf Dauer nur noch ein "Abklappern" der "Quests" ist - die sind nämlich großteils auf dem Niveau billiger MMO Quests, was eigentlich schade ist. 

Und immer wenn man denkt, es geht jetzt weiter, kommt wieder so ein belangloser "Tu dies, tu das, such dies, such das, .. 0/3" Quest .. zZzzzz ...

Hätte jetzt noch mit Fate of Atlantis angefangen, aber bin schon beim ersten Quest fast genervt .. denke, ich brauche jetzt Mal ne Pause von dem Spiel. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich den DLC dann überhaupt noch spielen werde, falls ich länger von dem Titel weg bin.

Bin knapp über 100 Stunden im Spiel - im Vergleich dazu, habe ich Witcher 3 mit DLCs für ca. 150 Stunden gespielt, ohne dass mir "langweilig" wurde oder ich genervt war.

Mal sehen, ob ich Atlantis noch erkunden werde oder nicht ^^


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt, wo ich mal ein bisschen weiter bin in *Divinity Original Sin 2* (werde wohl trotzdem noch ein paar Monate brauchen), wird's mal Zeit für ein kleines Zwischenfazit:

Was mir gut gefällt:
- Herausfordernde Kämpfe mit vielen taktischen Möglichkeiten, die sich erst nach und nach offenbaren
- Tolles Fähigkeitensystem, wenn auch zu Anfang ziemlich unübersichtlich, da sehr umfangreich
- Enorm großer Umfang
- Viel Abwechslung
- Nahezu bugfrei (bis auf einen Bug mit einem Hühnerzauber, der mir einmal einen Kampf gefreezt hat)
- Viel Interaktion mit der Spielwelt, die zum kreativen Lösen von Problemen einlädt (Magie, Gegenstände usw.)
- Schöner Soundtrack
- Gut ausbalancierter Schwierigkeitsgrad und Loot, auch wenn ich hier den Verdacht habe, dass es evtl. Levelscaling gibt
- Schöne Grafik ...

Was mir nicht so gut gefällt:
- ... die aber häufig mal unübersichtlich wird, wenn es  z. B. darum geht ein interaktives Objekt in der Vegetation zu erkennen.
- unpassender Humor in Form abgedrehter Charaktere schadet manchmal der Immersion der Spielwelt/Story
- Quests und Dialoge sind generell zwar gut geschrieben, aber könnten manchmal einfallsreicher oder umfangreicher sein.
- Navigation ist manchmal schwierig
- Die Wegfindung der KI ist manchmal reichlich dämlich und läuft z. B. direkt in Fallen rein, während man sich mit dem direkt gesteuerten Charakter alle Mühe gibt, das zu vermeiden.
- Abseits der Hauptcharaktere in der Spielergruppe sind (bisher) die meisten Nebenquest-NPCs ziemlich flach.
- Ab und zu gibt es Trial and Error Momente.

Alles in allem ein tolles Oldschool-RPG mit einigen interessanten Innovationen, das für mich aber nicht ganz mit Spielen wie Baldurs Gate, Planescape Torment, Knights of the old Republic oder Disco Elysium mithalten kann. Insgesamt würde ich es bisher auf nem ähnlichen Niveau sehen wie Neverwinter Nights 1 und 2. Aber mal schauen, wie sich das alles noch entwickelt. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Spiel umfangreich genug ist, um mich noch bis Anfang 2021 zu beschäftigen (dabei wollte ich doch eigentlich gar keine riesigen RPG-Monster mehr spielen. Vielleicht sollte ich das überdenken).


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2020)

*mafia: definitive edition*

bin nach knapp 11h durch mit dem klassiker-remake. die vergleichsweise kurze spielzeit ist übrigens keineswegs als negativ-punkt zu verstehen; ganz im gegenteil sollte es meiner meinung nach mehr singleplayer-abenteuer mit dieser länge (oder eben kürze) geben. der preis hat (mit epic-gutschein warens 29,99 euro) auch gepasst - warum nicht öfter so? da kauf ich auch mal wieder was zum release. wiederspielwert ist nahe oder gleich 0. juckt mich aber ebenfalls nicht. kommt höchst selten mal vor, dass ich irgendwo mal nen 2ten anlauf wage. 

in den tests wurde häufiger das mangelnde open-world-gameplay kritisiert. ja, es stimmt, die welt dient überwiegend als kulisse. nebenbeschäftigungen gibt es nicht / kaum. für mich persönlich allerdings auch kein kritikpunkt. ich muss weder irgendwelchen schrott einsammeln, noch mir die haare schneiden lassen, oder billiard etc. spielen. bisserl schade isses auf der anderen seite aber schon, dass man wirklich so gar nichts in der durchaus ansehnlichen welt machen kann, abseits der missionen. richtiggehend merkwürdig wirds dann, wenn man bspw vor den türen der bahn steht und nicht einsteigen kann / darf, nur weil die entwickler das nicht zulassen wollten. bescheuert und unnötig.

grafisch ist das remake größtenteils gelungen. vor allem in regnerischen nächten kommt richtig atmosphäre auf. frei von bugs und glitches ist die definitive edition allerdings keineswegs. nix wirklich schlimmes, aber eben auch weit entfernt von perfekt. 

mein größter kritikpunkt ist die action: die schießereien fühlen sich - die amerikaner sagen (glaub ich) "dull" - an. hat alles was von billiger schießbude (auto aim off). das sollte heutzutage dann doch deutlich besser gehen. die schwereren prügeleien, waren für mich mit m+t unschaffbar - mit pad hingegen ein klacks. auch komisch, kann aber an mir liegen. 

über die story muss ich wohl nicht viele worte verlieren. mich hat sie gut unterhalten. aber ich bin ganz ehrlich; so toll wie sie immer wieder hingestellt wurde, ist sie meiner meinung nach dann halt doch nicht ganz. 

zur bewertung: 
eine 9/10 oder 88% wie von pcgames und gamestar würde mafia de von mir nicht bekommen. der derzeitige metascore (79) passt ganz gut. die 57% von 4players, nur um das auch noch zu erwähnen, sind natürlich ein schlechter witz. vermutlich deren form von clickbait - hat ja (bei mir) auch funktioniert. völlig albern wirds dann, wenn direkt daneben die 80% für mafia 2 de eingeblendet werden. lachhaft. 

ps:
noch ein wort zur performance. trotz dreistelliger fps-raten hatte (offenbar nicht nur) ich immer wieder mikro-ruckler. ein patch wär vielleicht doch mal ne ganz gute idee.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe Hades noch nicht wieder gespielt, aber möchte dennoch das hier loswerden in Vorbereitung auf den kommenden Kampf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arsch!


----------



## Strauchritter (6. Oktober 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe Hades noch nicht wieder gespielt, aber möchte dennoch das hier loswerden in Vorbereitung auf den kommenden Kampf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Game gibt's auch auf deutsch??
Aber ja, er klingt wie ein Arsch xD

Mir tut Meg inzwischen leid, sie bekommt von Hades Schimpf & Schande weil ich sie (inzwischen  ) immer besiege :'(


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Oktober 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Das Game gibt's auch auf deutsch??
> Aber ja, er klingt wie ein Arsch xD
> 
> Mir tut Meg inzwischen leid, sie bekommt von Hades Schimpf & Schande weil ich sie (inzwischen  ) immer besiege :'(



Sprachausgabe Englisch, Texte auf Deutsch. 

Meg treffe ich kaum noch noch, was sehr schade ist. 

Ich muss mich langsam mal dem Arsch und seinem Kumpel stellen, bevor ich die Spielmechaniken verlernt habe. 

Dragon Age Inquisition kommt gut voran. Ich muss ja sagen, dass es immer wieder faszinierend ist, das Spiel zu spielen, wenn man schon weiß, dass 



Spoiler



Solas der eigentliche Antagonist ist. Beim ersten Durchgang ist er ein herablassender Sack, der aber immerhin die Hauptfigur respektieren kann und schätzen lernt. Und dann steht man sich letzten Endes gegenüber und muss gegen ihn kämpfen, weil er halt einfach der fucking Schreckenswolf ist.



Fand ich sehr gut und lässt auch so manchen Dialog mit Flemmeth in Dragon Age 2 in anderem Licht erscheinen. 

Dass es noch so lange bis Teil 4 dauert. 
Jetzt habe ich auch noch den aktuellen Comic gelesen und muss auch da auf Nachschub warten.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2020)

Gestern Mittag (für mich dank Arbeit eher am Sonntag) ging das Warthunderevent zu Ende. Man konnte sich insgesamt 4 Fahrzeuge erspielen:

Man brauchte pro Runde jeweils 80 Papiere und 1 Durchgang über 1 Schachbrett. Dafür gab es:

Sd-Kfz  für 1 Runde
Schiff Lübeck für  2 Runden
Merkava und Raketenjäger B1 für je 3 Runden

Wenn man die Punkte für 1 Fahrzeug eingesetzt hat sind die weg. Sprich wenn man z.B. das Sd-Kfz und die Lübeck haben wollte brauchte man 3 Punkte nicht nur 2. Für alle zusammen hätte man somit 9 Runden gebraucht. Benötigte Zeit pro Durchgang geschätzte 15-18 h. Das wäre nur schaffbar wenn man jeden Tag 8-10 Stunden zocken würde.

Hab es als nicht 24/7 Zocker während des Events aber sogar bis zum Merkava geschafft (3 Runden) oder hätte für die 3 Papiere auch das Sd-Kfz und die Lübeck zusammen nehmen können. Bin mit dem Endergebnis unter den Rahmenbedingungen vollauf zufrieden. Habe in der Zeit für den US-Tree 7 Flugzeuge (Grundmodelle) entwickelt und gekauft und 4-5 voll ausgebaut. Waren incl. Mannschaftsausbildung+Expertenstatus deutlich über 1 Mio SL die ich dafür ausgegeben habe.

Dann kam aber der 3.10. Tag der Deutschen Einheit und alles wurde ganz anders. Bei Gajin immer wieder mal Anlaß für Überraschungen. Gut es gab für 3 gespielte Spiele mit +60% Aktivität ein Decal. Aber was bringt Gajin da an dem Vortag zu dem Feiertag noch ? Den Beutepanzer Sherman für den deutschen Techtree + Premiumzeit + Premiumwährung. Limitiert auf 2020 Stück. Mittags an einem Freitag (eigentlich ein Arbeitstag)! Den Panzer den es jahrelang nicht gegeben hatte. Keine Chance den als normaler Gamer zu bekommen (auch nicht auf dem Markt). Der Beute-Sherman war bisher eigentlich nur ein Goodie für Teilnehmer der Closed Beta gewesen (die das Teil auch kaufen mußten). Ergo ich statt Sd-Kfz und Lübeck sofort den Merkava zusammengebaut, den verkauft (hatte Glück, die Preise waren gerade oben) und mir von dem Geld/der Premiumwährung den Sherman geholt. 

Der Sherman war trotz des Preises von knapp 60 GJC innerhalb kürzester Zeit vergriffen aber ich hab einen. Wer am Freitag (was normal wäre) arbeiten mußte hatte echt Pech und ging leer aus. So etwas finde ich von Gajins Seite aus den Gamern von denen ein Großteil arbeiten mußte zu dem Zeitpunkt gegenüber unfair. Ich hatte an dem Tag einfach nur das Glück, daß ich frei hatte.

Hab jetzt sogar noch soviel vom Verkauf des Merkava übrig, daß es noch für das Sd-Kfz und die Lübeck (bzw. den größten Teil der Lübeck langen dürfte). Die beiden Vehicle kommen aber erst am 12.10. auf den Markt zum Verkauf. Unter dem Strich für mich ein positives Ergebnis.

Den Merkava und die B1 habe ich mir so auf dem Markt geholt als die Preise kurzzeitig mal unten waren (für deutlich weniger wie ich für meinen Merkava bekommen habe). Dieses Event war wirklich ein schönes Event. Unter dem Strich für mich persönlich ziemlich erfolgreich und ich habe dabei etliches mitgenommen. Habe schlußendlich sehr wahrscheinlich nur für den Merkava und die B1 bezahlt. Der Rest war quasi gratis.

Die Preise für das Sd-Kfz und die Lübeck muß man sehen. Aber nach der bisherigen Erfahrung aus den Events werde ich wohl maximal 5 EUR draufzahlen müssen für die Lübeck (wenn überhaupt). Hab 21 GJC=EUR aus den Deals (verkauftes Material und Merkava) noch übrig. Das Sd-Kfz wird so um die 8-12 GJC kosten (eher so 8-10 GJC), die Lübeck so 10-15 GJC schätze ich mal. Im dümmsten Fall vielleicht 20 GJC; wahrscheinlicher sind aber die 10-15 GJC. Später gehen die Preise aber auch wieder hoch.


----------



## Frullo (6. Oktober 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich muss mich langsam mal dem Arsch und seinem Kumpel stellen, bevor ich die Spielmechaniken verlernt habe.



Du befolgst den Tipp von Felix, ja? Zuerst den Minotauren legen, erst dann den Arsch  Am besten den Minotauren irgendwo an den Rand locken, weg von Theseus. Der bleibt in der Regel mittig und versucht, Dich mit Fernangriffen zu treffen: Dank der Säulen hast Du etwas Schutz davor.

Ganz allgemeiner Tipp zu dem Fight: Viel dashen, nach Möglichkeit mit einer Gabe von Afrodite (schwächt den Gegner) oder Athene (lässt Geschosse abprallen) oder Mars (Klingenwirbel) oder Poseidon (stösst Gegner weg, wirkt aber bei Bossen nicht) ausgestattet.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Oktober 2020)

Jep, so habe ich es gemacht. Es war beim letzten Mal wirklich knapp. Zag war dann unglücklicherweise vergiftet und daher hat es nicht ganz hingehauen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe König Arsch besiegt...und dann Hades erstmal beendet, als ich sah, was mich auf der nächsten Ebene erwartet. 

Bin bei Fluchtversuch 22. Elysion war teilweise nicht ohne.


----------



## sealofdarkness (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe Read Dead Online mal wieder angerührt... und nach ein paar Minuten ausgemacht. Es gibt jetzt so legendäre Jagdmissionen mit Cutscenes und ein bisschen Dialog. Ich war dabei einen goldenen Bären zu jagen, der schon von anderen Jägern angegriffen wurde. Aber jetzt kommts: Anstatt, dass der Bär erstmal die Dullies angreift, die 10m neben dem stehen und auf ihn schießen, fokussiert der sich nur auf mich, egal wo ich mich befinde! Und da ich auch versuchen wollte den Bären mit Sedativmunition ruhigzustellen, hatte ich keine Chance mich wirklich zu verteidigen und so wurde ich vom Bären vier Mal geonehittet. Als ich dann wieder gespawnt bin, wusste der Bär genau wo ich mich befand und hat wieder nur mich fokussiert. 

Also echt Rockstar... Wenn ihr es nicht mal schafft, eine halbwegs glaubwürdige KI zu programmieren, dann wundert euch nicht, wenn die Spieler ALT + F4 drücken und lieber vernünftige Games zocken.


----------



## McDrake (8. Oktober 2020)

*Elite Dangerous*... mal wieder 

Ich schreibs frei heraus: Ich hab das Spiel einfach damals unterstützt und habs gespielt, ohne gross mich im Nachhinein das beste Schiff, beste Dings oder beste Bums zu informieren.
In den letzten Tagen kamen News zum nächsten Addon heraus und wich wollte mich mal wieder in wenig Informieren, was so läuft im Elite-Universum.
Da bietet sich eine längere Session Elite an und nebenbei ein paar Videos zu Elite (und SC) anschauen.
Und da kommt in der Playlist folgender Titel: 13 Things You're Doing Wrong Elite Dangerous (- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vLp1r6nmyo&t )
Huch... es gibt eine "Quest", in der man ein Modul generieren kann, welches schlappe 10 Lichtjahre Reichweite zusätzlich ermöglicht.

Tja, da machte ich mich auf die Reise.
Mein(e) Schiffe sind inzwischen schon ganz ok ausgerüstet sind, war das Erlangen schlussendlich gar nicht so schwierig, aber eben Spassig mit einem motivierenden Ziel.
Von solchen Missionen sollte es einfach mehr geben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin in Hades weiter gekommen. Ich glaube, ich habe das Licht gesehen...und dann wartete da jemand auf Zag und mich...und es ging zurück in den Tartaros. 

Ansonsten habe ich jetzt einige Stunden Baldur’s Gate gespielt. Ich musste erstmal reinkommen, da es schon was anderes ist, als Inquisition, aber jetzt funktioniert alles ganz gut. Die Charaktere gefallen mir und ich glaube, ich weiß schon, wen ich in der endgültigen Version spielen werde. 
Ein paar Grafikbugs hatte ich ich bereits in den Zwischensequenzen, die ich lustigerweise in ähnlicher Form heute noch in Inquisition gesehen habe. 
Abstürze hatte ich bislang genau 0.

Gibt es eigentlich ein PC-Games-PhasmophobiaTeam?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2020)

Mit jeder weiteren Spielstunde sehe ich von Neuem den Grund warum * Assassin's Creed Brotherhood* mein liebster Teil der Ezio-Trilogie ist:
Rom ist vielleicht nicht die schönste Stadt verglichen mit Florenz oder Venedig, hat aber mit vielen ländlichen Stadtteilen, den Ruinen und unterirdischen Gängen doch einen ganz besonderen Charakter, allein der Anblick des Kolloseums... Ebenso bin ich erneut von der Menge an Nebenmissionen und Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten überwältigt. Dazu noch die vielen Feinheiten im Gameplay...

Anders als früher werde ich den zweiten Durchlauf dieses Abenteuers in Altairs Kutte bestreiten. Mir war gar nicht bewusst dass dies (fast) von Anfang an möglich war. Würde ich nicht Ezios Stimme hören würde ich glatt glauben mit meinem Lieblingsassassinen das gute alte Roma zu durchqueren.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Celerex (9. Oktober 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein PC-Games-PhasmophobiaTeam?



Ein Grüppchen für Among Us wäre auch ganz lustig. Hab ich die Tage mit Kollegen und Freunden gespielt, macht wirklich Laune. Gibt hier sicher den einen oder anderen im Forum, den du gerne mal (natürlich virtuell) ermorden würdest.


----------



## Strauchritter (9. Oktober 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Ein Grüppchen für Among Us wäre auch ganz lustig. Hab ich die Tage mit Kollegen und Freunden gespielt, macht wirklich Laune. Gibt hier sicher den einen oder anderen im Forum, den du gerne mal (natürlich virtuell) ermorden würdest.



Bei Among Us wäre ich gerne dabei 

Das Gruselgeisterspiel ist allerdings weniger was für mich, ich hasse Jump Scares


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich wäre auch mit dabei. 
Aber Phasmophobia reizt mich noch mehr. In meinem Freundeskreis gibt es nur Schisser und Konsolenspieler, da finde ich niemanden, da das mitmacht.


----------



## McDrake (9. Oktober 2020)

Heute kurz in Stellaris reingeschnuppert. Das Ding hab ich kürzlich in einem Sale gekrallt, weils mich schon lange irgendwie fasziniert hatte. Hatte aber ein wenig Respekt vor dem Einstieg. Finds jetzt zu Beginn noch recht gut nachvollziebar. Bin mir aber auch bewusst, dass man die Feinheiten erst nach und nach entdeckt und wahrscheinlich ein paar neue Anläufe/Neustarts braucht.
Trotzdem find ichs sehr (ent-)spannend


----------



## Frullo (9. Oktober 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin in Hades weiter gekommen. Ich glaube, ich habe das Licht gesehen...und dann wartete da jemand auf Zag und mich...und es ging zurück in den Tartaros.



Nur so zur Info: Um in den Genuss des Abspanns zu kommen, muss man REDIGIERT 10 mal umhauen. Meines Erachtens lohnt es sich! Und: Es ist dann eigentlich längst nicht wirklich fertig...


----------



## dessoul (9. Oktober 2020)

@*McDrake (bezüglich stellaris)* 
Als jemand, der um die 1800 Stunden da drin hat (laut steam), kann ich dir nur raten, dir diverse Mods zuzulegen. "More Events Mods" und andere. Und du brauchst einen guten Rechner. Ohne den gerät dein Spiel bereits im Midgame in eine Warteorgie. Und erwarte nicht zu viel von der KI. Das letzte Spiel, das ich gemacht hab, war nur auf das Ziel ausgerichtet, zu schauen, wie die KI am Ende reagiert. Und nachdem ich dann mitansehen musste, dass die selbst für die unterirdischsten Zwecke nicht ausreicht, hab ich das Spiel wieder in die Tonne getreten. Es gibt sehr viel zu sehen und sehr viel zu entdecken. Aber spiels lieber im Multiplayer-Modus. Der KI-Stand bei dem Spiel ist einfach grauenhaft schlecht.


----------



## Zybba (9. Oktober 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> ...


Unnötig, so etwas zu verraten.
Lass die Leute das Spiel doch einfach erleben.


----------



## McDrake (9. Oktober 2020)

dessoul schrieb:


> @*McDrake (bezüglich stellaris)*
> Als jemand, der um die 1800 Stunden da drin hat (laut steam), kann ich dir nur raten, dir diverse Mods zuzulegen. "More Events Mods" und andere. Und du brauchst einen guten Rechner. Ohne den gerät dein Spiel bereits im Midgame in eine Warteorgie. Und erwarte nicht zu viel von der KI. Das letzte Spiel, das ich gemacht hab, war nur auf das Ziel ausgerichtet, zu schauen, wie die KI am Ende reagiert. Und nachdem ich dann mitansehen musste, dass die selbst für die unterirdischsten Zwecke nicht ausreicht, hab ich das Spiel wieder in die Tonne getreten. Es gibt sehr viel zu sehen und sehr viel zu entdecken. Aber spiels lieber im Multiplayer-Modus. Der KI-Stand bei dem Spiel ist einfach grauenhaft schlecht.



Ja, das mit der KI und der Hardware habe ich zu Beginn gelesen. Mir gehts hier in erster Linie ums Spielerlebnis mit "meiner Geschichte". Bissl Mikromanagement hier, was neues entdecken da...

Danke für die Mod-Tips. Muss ich mich mal schlau machen. Wobei es da dann doch bissl fies ist, die KI zu bemämgeln, welche wahrscheinlich nicht darauf programiert ist, oder?

Ich hab schon bei den aktuellen CIVs irgendwie keine Motivation. Aber ich bin zZ  im Sci-Fi-Modus (siehe "was lese ich..."-Thread). 
MP ist dann doch nix für mich. Dafür habe ich keine nerven und unregelmässig Zeit und vor allem Lust.


----------



## Vordack (10. Oktober 2020)

Nach ca. 15 Durchläufen habe ich das erste mal Meg besiegt (und bin im ersten Raum der nächsten Ebene draufgegangen :ugly )


----------



## dessoul (10. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ja, das mit der KI und der Hardware habe ich zu Beginn gelesen. Mir gehts hier in erster Linie ums Spielerlebnis mit "meiner Geschichte". Bissl Mikromanagement hier, was neues entdecken da...
> 
> Danke für die Mod-Tips. Muss ich mich mal schlau machen. Wobei es da dann doch bissl fies ist, die KI zu bemämgeln, welche wahrscheinlich nicht darauf programiert ist, oder?
> 
> ...



Bezüglich "welche wahrscheinlich nicht darauf programiert ist, oder?": die Mods haben keine Auswirkungen auf die KI. Ich habe bisher nur eine Einzige Mod ausprobiert, die stellaris von der Geschichte her verändert hat. Stellaris selber hat immer nur eine Geschichte: Imperium entsteht, wächst, hat verschiedene Möglichkeiten zum Miteinander mit den anderen (wobei viel erobern die sinnvollste ist, weil die Allierten eben auch unter der dummen KI zu leiden haben.) Dann größt-mögliche Flotte bauen und alles erforschen. Der Schlusspunkt ist dann die Endinvasion. Diese muss man dann überstehen, was aber kein Problem ist, wenn man eine vernünftige Flotte hat. Und hier kommt die dumme KI ins Spiel: sie tut etwas bis zu einem gewissen Punkt und hört dann auf. Nichts mehr passiert. Die Mods selber sollten aber keinen Einfluss auf die KI haben. Sie machen entweder die Planeten schöner oder fügen den Planeten Extras hinzu, die diese interessanter machen. Sie fügen neue Geschichten hinzu. Neue Events. 
Aber was man immer wieder beim spielen endeckt, ist, dass die Empires und Invasionsmächte nicht wirklich viel tun. Es gibt Beispielsweise ein Addon, dass beim Midgame eine Art Hunnen-Volk in stellaris miteinfliessen lässt. Dieses war in der Vergangenheit sehr viel erfolgreicher. Aber irgendwann kam ein Patch, das anscheinend tiefere Auswirkungen hatte. Und seitdem hatte ich kein Spiel mehr, bei dem dieses Hunnen-Volk auch nur annähernd eine Bedrohung dargestellt hat. 
Das gleiche gilt fürs Endgame. Ich hatte früher Spiele, da hat die Endinvasion es geschafft, die halbe Galaxis zu erobern. Gegen den Spieler hatte sie trotzdem keine Chance, wenn man an den strategisch wichtigen Punkten genügend Verteidigungskraft zusammengezogen hatte (für die dafür notwendigen Resourcen muss man etwas mehr erobern). Auch wenn da Flottenstärken von Zig-Millionen herumflogen, die KI hat diese niemals auf wichtige Punkte konzentriert, sondern läuft mit kleinen Flotten immer gegen Bollwerke an. Und wenn man dann keine Lust mehr hatte, hat man ein Paar Flotten zusammengezogen und hat die Invasionsarmada platt gemacht. 
Und seit den letzten Patches macht die Endinvasion immer folgendes: Sie kommt an, wächst ein bisschen und hört dann auf, irgendwas zu tun. Das wars dann. Anscheinend hats bei irgendeinem Patch die KI fürs Mid- und Endgame zerschossen. Ich bezweifle, dass es an den Mods liegt. Ich will es ohne Mods aber auch nicht ausprobieren. Stellaris ohne Mods ist in meinen Augen aber auch so Tod-langweilig. Ich hab so viele Stunden in stellaris versetzt, dass ich einschlafe, wenn ich Planeten ohne Guilli's Planet Modifiers sehen muss. Das ist einfach ein Muss. Ohne sind die Planeten einfach alle gleich. Da ist einfach viel zu wenig Abwechslung!
Und wenn man erstmal ein paar mal ohne den "More Events Mod" gespielt hat, kommt man schnell an den Punkt, dass da im Spiel nichts mehr los ist! Man hat sein Imperium, aber da passiert nichts mehr. Es gibt nichts mehr zu endecken. Da ist totale Tote Hose! Da sitzt man im Spiel und hat das Gefühl, man starrt die Wand an. Und wenn man Pech hat, für 100 Spieljahre oder mehr! Und bei so Momenten erkennt man dann, dass stellaris ein riesiges Totes Ding ist, dass nur durch Mods interessant wird oder ist.


----------



## McDrake (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich werd Stellaris auch nicht zu meinem Hauptgame machen, sondern 1-2 mal spielen und dann hat sichs wahrscheinlich.
Dann gehts zum nächsten Brocken.
Das einzige Spiel, welches ich über Jahre hinweg spiele ist Elite. Und da seh ich ebenfalls genug kritisches.. trotzdem sind alle paar Monate Besuche drin.
Dass man nach 1800 Stunden viel kritischer mit einem Game umgeht ist ja klar


----------



## golani79 (10. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich werd Stellaris auch nicht zu meinem Hauptgame machen, sondern 1-2 mal spielen und dann hat sichs wahrscheinlich.
> Dann gehts zum nächsten Brocken.
> Das einzige Spiel, welches ich über Jahre hinweg spiele ist Elite. Und da seh ich ebenfalls genug kritisches.. trotzdem sind alle paar Monate Besuche drin.
> Dass man nach 1800 Stunden viel kritischer mit einem Game umgeht ist ja klar


Mit 1-2 Mal spielen, kommt man bei Paradox-Titeln erfahrungsgemäß aber nicht weit.

Da hat man noch nicht einmal an der Oberfläche gekratzt.
Bissl mehr Zeit würde ich schon investieren.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dessoul (10. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich werd Stellaris auch nicht zu meinem Hauptgame machen, sondern 1-2 mal spielen und dann hat sichs wahrscheinlich.
> Dann gehts zum nächsten Brocken.
> Das einzige Spiel, welches ich über Jahre hinweg spiele ist *Elite*. Und da seh ich ebenfalls genug kritisches.. trotzdem sind alle paar Monate Besuche drin.
> Dass man nach 1800 Stunden viel kritischer mit einem Game umgeht ist ja klar



Ja, da hat jeder "sein" Spiel, dass einen irgendwie immer wieder einfängt. Eine Freundin von mir ist totaler Minecraft-Fan. Spielt das schon seit Jahren. Nicht so mein Ding, aber ich kann Leute verstehen, dies lieben.

Bezüglich "Dann gehts zum nächsten Brocken.": Im November kommt ja Cyberpunk raus. ^^ Da hat man dann wieder was zu tun. Ich werd wahrscheinlich noch etwas warten mit dem Kauf. Zu Beginn sind die Spiele immer zu teuer für meinen Geschmack. Plus, dass es mittlerweile Normal ist, dass kurze Zeit später erstmal riesige Patches rauskommen, die die größten Bugs beheben sollen. Meine Theorie ist dabei, dass die das nur machen, um Raubkopierer zu umgehen...

Naja, was spiel ich momentan? Ich hab meine Liebe für Xenonauts wiederentdeckt. Xenonauts 2 lässt ja nichts mehr von sich hören. :/
Ansonsten warte ich darauf, dass Wasteland 3 billiger wird, im Gamepass liess es sich bei mir nicht starten (und der Support war grenzdebil), weswegen ich noch auf eine günstige gog oder steam Version warte.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2020)

Also *Hades*, nä? 



Spoiler



Ich habe Zags Vadder umgehauen. Dann stand der wieder auf und hat seinen Sohn aus den Sandalen gehauen. Toll. 

Außerdem habe ich langsam das Gefühl, das Thanatos in den Prinzen verknallt ist.



Die alltäglichen Dramen in der Unterwelt.


----------



## Strauchritter (11. Oktober 2020)

Update: Im 18 Durchgang auf den Arsch getroffen (@Nyx: er ist wirklich ein Arsch!) und seinen gehörten Freund. Haben mich weggemacht. Die beiden nachfolgenden Runs auch, die Kuh hatte ich jeweils down und ihn so 3/4 -bis 50%. 
Aktuell mit krassem Pferd Gewehr unterwegs. Nach Run 20 aktuell Switch zum Laden abgelegt.

Regenbögen aka R6S die Woche gar nicht, weil keiner da war zum Zocken, der Lord hat sein Rework bekommen, mal an testen die Tage.

Among Us würde ich sehr gern spielen, aber keiner da, ergo müssen es Dhalu und PietSmiet Streams richten  

Prepatch WoW nächste Woche release, mal rein schauen dann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich hänge immernoch an *Ghost of Tsushima*. 

Mittlerweile hab ich mich auch sehr gut in das Kampfsystem rein gefuchst und eine Lock On-Funktion vermisse ich kaum noch. Mit voranschreitender Spielzeit wurde mir dann auch klar, dass das Kampfsystem auch angenehm in die Tiefe geht, ohne zu komplex zu werden und einige Möglichkeiten parat hält. Gilt auch für das Stealth-System. Macht schon diebische Freude, mit nem Blasrohr Gegner aufeinander zu hetzen und zu zugucken, wie die sich gegenseitig umhauen.  Da haben Sucker Punch wirklich was gutes auf die Beine gestellt. 

Die Quests sind aber wenig abwechslungsreich. Entweder geht es darum, Mongolen zu killen, jemanden zu beschatten oder etwas/jemanden zu suchen. Dafür sind die meisten Quests gut geschrieben und manche gingen doch sehr ans Herz. 


Spoiler



Die kleine Questreihe um Jins Kindermädchen Yuriko z.B. Die Dialoge zwischen Ihr und Jin waren wirklich herzlich und das Ende hat mich dann doch sehr bedrückt hinterlassen.



Optisch (vor allem mit HDR) ist es richtig, richtig schön und es versprüht eine herrliche Atmosphäre. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob es später noch einen Unterschied macht, ob man mehr via Stealth Action spielt oder den direkten Kampf bevorzugt, aber ich hätte mir hier und da gern Multiple Choice-Dialoge gewünscht. Wäre eigentlich prädestiniert für so ein Szenario gewesen. 

Schade ist auch, dass die Spielwelt ein wenig leer wirkt und gefühlt nur von drei bis vier Tierarten belebt und Mongolen bevölkert wird. Aber alles in allem finde ich GoT richtig gut. Es motiviert einfach immer wieder zum weiter spielen und die Story und Nebenquests sind fast durch die Bank weg gut geschrieben. Wenn auch nicht ganz auf dem Niveau eines Witcher 3 oder andere.


----------



## dessoul (11. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hänge immernoch an *Ghost of Tsushima*.
> . Aber alles in allem finde ich *GoT* richtig gut. Es motiviert einfach immer wieder zum weiter spielen und die Story und Nebenquests sind fast durch die Bank weg gut geschrieben. Wenn auch nicht ganz auf dem Niveau eines Witcher 3 oder andere.



Watn jetzt? Ich weiss nicht. Games of Thrones (GoT) fand ich jetzt nicht so der Bringer. Ghost of Th kam in den Tests doch anders weg.
Ich meine, wenn wir jetzt mit verwirrenden Abkürzungen um uns werfen: Ich hab vor Ewigkeiten viel Spass mit dem Spiel ONI verbracht. Und jetzt kam der Macher von "Oxygen not Included" und bestand darauf, sein Spiel ständig als ONI zu bezeichnen, obwohl das genannte Spiel lange vor seinem rauskam und so absolut nichts mit dem seinen zu tun hatte. oni war zwar bis zu einem gewissen Grad suchtergreifend, hat aber mit einigen seltsamen Spielentscheidungen zu kämpfen, die dem Spiel sehr viel Spass nehmen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Oktober 2020)

dessoul schrieb:


> Watn jetzt? Ich weiss nicht. Games of Thrones (GoT) fand ich jetzt nicht so der Bringer. Ghost of Th kam in den Tests doch anders weg.
> Ich meine, wenn wir jetzt mit verwirrenden Abkürzungen um uns werfen: Ich hab vor Ewigkeiten viel Spass mit dem Spiel ONI verbracht. Und jetzt kam der Macher von "Oxygen not Included" und bestand darauf, sein Spiel ständig als ONI zu bezeichnen, obwohl das genannte Spiel lange vor seinem rauskam und so absolut nichts mit dem seinen zu tun hatte. oni war zwar bis zu einem gewissen Grad suchtergreifend, hat aber mit einigen seltsamen Spielentscheidungen zu kämpfen, die dem Spiel sehr viel Spass nehmen.



Ist das jetzt n schlechter Trollversuch oder was?  Da hab ich schon bessere gesehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Oktober 2020)

"Ghost of Tsushima" wird offiziell afaik als "GhoTsu" abgekürzt.


----------



## Zybba (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab das Problem immer mit God of War und Gears of War.
Nicht nur mit den Abkürzungen selbst. Ich vertausche dann auch die lange Variante. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2020)

StarCraft und Star Citizen. Kommt das einem bekannt vor? ^^

Edit:
Oder noch besser: Mass Effect und Mirror's Edge. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe Phasmophobia gekauft. 

Bei DA Inquisition bin ich im vorletzten Hauptquest und dem Tempel von Mythal. 


Spoiler



Ich finde es irgendwie immer noch genial, wie Morrigan z.B. über den Schreckenswolf schwadroniert und von sich total überzeugt ist, während der unentdeckt daneben steht und ihr Kontra gibt. 



Einer der schönsten Twists in einem Spiel.


----------



## Strauchritter (11. Oktober 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe Phasmophobia gekauft.



Spielst du noch oder gruselst du dich schon?


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Oktober 2020)

So, ich bin jetzt nach 27,1 Stunden lt. Steam mit *Outer Wilds* durch. Und ich war am Anfang, nach den ersten zwei oder drei Spielstunden, gar nicht sooo begeistert. Aber je länger ich gespielt habe, desto mehr hat mich das virtuelle Sonnensystem im 22-Minuten-Loop fasziniert und all die Mechaniken, die darin am Werk sind. Man reist herum, lernt etwas aus den Ruinen und Aufzeichnungen einer uralten, ausgestorbenen Alien-Zivilisation, die auf unterschiedlichen Planeten geforscht und ein Artefakt gesucht hat, das sie als "Auge des Universums" bezeichnen und das wohl älter ist, als das Universum selbst. Mehr möchte ich über die Story jetzt auch gar nicht verraten, denn die Faszination des Spiels liegt definitiv im Erkunden, Entdecken und vor allem im Verstehen.

Mit Verstehen meine ich, dass man zur Lösung diverser Probleme (man könnte sie als Rätsel bezeichnen, aber die sind so gut ins Spiel integriert, dass es eigentlich eher Aufgaben oder Ziele sind) in keinster Weise an die Hand genommen wird. Jedes Fitzelchen Information, das man sammelt, bekommt man zwar im Schiffscomputer gespeichert, aber erklärt wird einem nichts. Die Informationen verstehen und zur Lösung von Problemen anwenden muss man selbst. Und ich gebe zu: Bei dem einen oder anderen Problem (z. B. wie ich einen bestimmten Ort erreichen kann, von dem ich zwar weiß, den ich vielleicht sogar sehen, aber nicht auf direktem Wege erreichen kann) war ich ein wenig verzweifelt, aber umso größer ist das Erfolgserlebnis, wenn man wirklich anhand der zusammengetragenen Informationen wieder etwas verstanden hat und es zum Erreichen des Ziels auch umsetzen kann. 

Und dieses Gefühl der Belohnung habe ich auf diese Weise in nur sehr wenigen Spielen erlebt. Spontan würde mir das die Myst-Reihe einfallen, vor allem die ersten beiden Spiele (Myst und Riven), die in gewisser Weise ähnlich funktionieren, was das Sammeln von Informationen und Lösen von Problemen angeht. Und das ist wirklich alles, was man bekommt: Informationen. Man sammelt keine Gegenstände, lernt keine Fähigkeiten, bekommt keine neue Ausrüstung ... alles, was man im Spiel erreichen kann, kann man theoretisch von Anfang an erreichen, aber die Wege dorthin sind so interessant und einfallsreich (und oftmals überraschend einfach) gestaltet, dass man wirklich jeden Fetzen Informationen benötigt, den man finden kann. Ein Problem durch Zufall zu lösen ist beinahe unmöglich bzw. sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Alles in allem kann ich nur sagen: Dieses Spiel hat mich wirklich SEHR beeindruckt, sowohl technisch, als auch mit seinen Spielmechaniken und der Art, wie das Spiel Informationen und Erfolge übermittelt. Da war mir relativ schnell auch die eher schwache Grafik egal. Wer die Myst-Reihe mag, ein Faible für gut gemachte und gut geschriebene kreative Science Fiction hat und gerne selbst Probleme löst, anstatt einem Questmarker zu folgen, der sollte sich das Spiel unbedingt mal anschauen. Definitiv eines der kreativsten Spiele, die ich je gespielt habe. Und es macht mich ein wenig traurig, dass ich es jetzt durchgespielt habe, denn ein Spiel, dass so sehr vom Entdecken und Verstehen lebt, kann man nur einmal richtig erleben. Von daher: Falls ihr vor habt, das Spiel selbst zu spielen, informiert euch vorher nach Möglichkeit so wenig wie möglich über Wege und Ziele des Spiels.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Oktober 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Spielst du noch oder gruselst du dich schon?



Noch nicht, aber bald...vielleicht.


----------



## sealofdarkness (12. Oktober 2020)

Da Nyx ja momentan viel von Dragon Age erzählt, fällt mir ein, dass ich den ersten Teil mal spielen sollte. Der geistert mittlerweile seit zwei Jahren auf meiner Festplatte rum  Ich hab den damals sogar für ein paar Stunden gespielt, aber ich mochte das Kampfsystem und die Ki nicht wirklich. Ich denke ich werde beim neuen Save auf einfach spielen, damit ich wenigstens die Story genießen kann


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Oktober 2020)

Auf Dragon Age und Mass Effect 1 bis 3 hätte ich irgendwie auch mal Bock ... wenn nur der Pile of Shame nicht wäre. Erstmal muss Divinity: Original Sin 2 durch ("I'll kill your shining lights!") und parallel *Star Wars Squadrons* oder *Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order*. Eines von beiden werde ich mir im Laufe der Woche wohl kaufen. Und danach nur noch ganz viele andere  Was für ein anstrengendes Hobby.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Oktober 2020)

sealofdarkness schrieb:


> Da Nyx ja momentan viel von Dragon Age erzählt, fällt mir ein, dass ich den ersten Teil mal spielen sollte. Der geistert mittlerweile seit zwei Jahren auf meiner Festplatte rum  Ich hab den damals sogar für ein paar Stunden gespielt, aber ich mochte das Kampfsystem und die Ki nicht wirklich. Ich denke ich werde beim neuen Save auf einfach spielen, damit ich wenigstens die Story genießen kann



Das ist eine gute Idee. Der erste Teil ist für mich nicht soooo gut gealtert, aber trotzdem natürlich immer noch eine nostalgische Referenz. 

Ich trainiere gerade Phasmophobia und bin bereits durch mit der geistigen Gesundheit.
Ich überlege dennoch, ob ich die Index gleich mal aufbaue. Falls ich mich nicht mehr melde, hatte ich einen Infarkt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Oktober 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> "Ghost of Tsushima" wird offiziell afaik als "GhoTsu" abgekürzt.


GoT ist kürzer. Ich bin ein sehr bequemer Mensch und würde sogar das Wort "Zug" mit "Zg" abkürzen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> GoT ist kürzer. Ich bin ein sehr bequemer Mensch und würde sogar das Wort "Zug" mit "Zg" abkürzen.


Aber das ist von Game of Thrones belegt !

Wenn jeder so abkürzen würde wie er Bock hat, dann lasst uns doch lieber nur den ersten Buchstaben benutzen und dann rätzeln. 

ZentralGenossenschaft ist auch irgendwie schon belegt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Aber das ist von Game of Thrones belegt !
> 
> Wenn jeder so abkürzen würde wie er Bock hat, dann lasst uns doch lieber nur den ersten Buchstaben benutzen und dann rätzeln.



GoT ist trotzdem n geiles Spiel.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> GoT ist trotzdem n geiles Spiel.


Geht so würde ich sagen, eher eine schwache Leistung von Telltale.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Geht so würde ich sagen, eher eine schwache Leistung von Telltale.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2020)

Warum nicht einfach (T)Sushi? 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Oktober 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warum nicht ejnfach (T)Sushi?


Hätte definitiv Wiedererkennungswert.


----------



## dessoul (12. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Geht so würde ich sagen, eher eine schwache Leistung von Telltale.



Das fand ich eben auch. Wenn du "Games of Thrones" - Geschichten gewöhnt bist, oder sowas wie "Im Namen der Rose", oder "Rattenkönig", und dann kommt da so ein Kleinkinderkram einher, dann fühl ich mich schon ein klein wenig veralbert. Das Spiel hat bei weitem nicht das Niveau der Bücher oder sogar der ersten Filme. 

Zum Thema Abkürzungen: ich kann ja Spasseshalber die ersten 20 Spiele in meiner steam-bib auflisten. Mal sehen, wers erkennt oder mit was anderem verwechselt.
Xs, EttW, St, Tab, JD, V-TRR, E-AWA, CK2, FP, ONI, AotSS, EU4, 7GS, TGP, I: LotD, ID, KFTPotE, TSoRF, AER, SoM, CF, TNotR, SbDF-9, Ma, CuEx

Ich finde das immer verwirrend, wenn da einer kommt, und meint, irgend eine Abkürzung reinzuwerfen. Wenn ich in Foren unterwechs bin und irgend einer schmeisst da mit sowas um sich, dann steh ich oft auf dem Schlauch. Trotz Suchmachinen-benutzung. Ich hab ja nichts dagegen, wenn das allgemein anerkannte Abkürzungen sind. Aber GoT für "GhoTsu"? Muss das sein?


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2020)

dessoul schrieb:


> Das fand ich eben auch. Wenn du "Games of Thrones" - Geschichten gewöhnt bist, oder sowas wie "Im Namen der Rose", oder "Rattenkönig", und dann kommt da so ein Kleinkinderkram einher, dann fühl ich mich schon ein klein wenig veralbert. Das Spiel hat bei weitem nicht das Niveau der Bücher oder sogar der ersten Filme.
> 
> Zum Thema Abkürzungen: ich kann ja Spasseshalber die ersten 20 Spiele in meiner steam-bib auflisten. Mal sehen, wers erkennt oder mit was anderem verwechselt.
> Xs, EttW, St, Tab, JD, V-TRR, E-AWA, CK2, FP, ONI, AotSS, EU4, 7GS, TGP, I: LotD, ID, KFTPotE, TSoRF, AER, SoM, CF, TNotR, SbDF-9, Ma, CuEx
> ...



Crusader Kings 2, Europa Universalis 4 *finger*


----------



## dessoul (12. Oktober 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Crusader Kings 2, Europa Universalis 4 *finger*



Wow  Nicht schlecht! Völlig richtig!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Oktober 2020)

Erste Runde Phasmophobia zu Zweit bestritten. 
Natürlich sofort ein Geist, der nur mit Einzelpersonen interagiert. 
Ich war alleine im Keller, als das Licht ausging und links hinter mir das Geräusch aus Grudge ertönte. 
Ohhhhh Mann, das war atmosphärisch und furchtbar. 

Das Spiel ist selbst im EA und ungeschliffen schon echt gut. Bin gespannt, ob der Hype bis zur finalen Version überdauert.


----------



## Strauchritter (13. Oktober 2020)

Kuckuck ihr Räuber, wie schaut's denn aus mit ner Among Us Gruppe?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich wäre mit dabei, wer will denn noch?


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Oktober 2020)

dessoul schrieb:


> Ich finde das immer verwirrend, wenn da einer kommt, und meint, irgend eine Abkürzung reinzuwerfen. Wenn ich in Foren unterwechs bin und irgend einer schmeisst da mit sowas um sich, dann steh ich oft auf dem Schlauch. Trotz Suchmachinen-benutzung. Ich hab ja nichts dagegen, wenn das allgemein anerkannte Abkürzungen sind. Aber GoT für "GhoTsu"? Muss das sein?


Dass ich in meinem vorherigen Post aber halt nicht von Game of Thrones gesprochen habe, sondern von Ghost of Tsushima, sollte doch wohl klar sein, oder nicht? Offizielle Abkürzung hin oder her, aber wenn dir das zu verwirrend ist, obwohl es im Kontext ziemlich klar ist, liegt das Problem mit Sicherheit nicht bei mir. Immerhin hab ich den Titel im besagten Post auch nicht abgekürzt. Erst im weiteren Absatz. Es war also ganz klar, was gemeint war.


----------



## dessoul (14. Oktober 2020)

sealofdarkness schrieb:


> Da Nyx ja momentan viel von Dragon Age erzählt, fällt mir ein, dass ich den ersten Teil mal spielen sollte. Der geistert mittlerweile seit zwei Jahren auf meiner Festplatte rum  Ich hab den damals sogar für ein paar Stunden gespielt, aber ich mochte das Kampfsystem und die Ki nicht wirklich. Ich denke ich werde beim neuen Save auf einfach spielen, damit ich wenigstens die Story genießen kann



Ich hatte nach deinem Post plötzlich Lust auf eine neue Partie. Ich meine, es war ein wirklich gutes Spiel. Also die alte Box rausgesucht und neu installiert, patch 1.05 draufgepackt. Und was dann? Ich spiele, und beim aufleveln fällt mir nach und nach auf, dass ich nie irgendwelche extra Attributspunkte bekomme. Also schau ich die Foren durch und stelle fest, dass nicht wenige diesen Bug hatten. Der anscheinend nie gefixed wurde. Der scheint aber erst durch den allerletzten Patch entstanden zu sein. Weil als ich das Spiel sofort nach release gespielt habe, hatte ich diesen Bug nicht.....



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dass ich in meinem vorherigen Post aber halt nicht von Game of Thrones gesprochen habe, sondern von Ghost of Tsushima, sollte doch wohl klar sein, oder nicht? Offizielle Abkürzung hin oder her, aber wenn dir das zu verwirrend ist, obwohl es im Kontext ziemlich klar ist, liegt das Problem mit Sicherheit nicht bei mir. Immerhin hab ich den Titel im besagten Post auch nicht abgekürzt. Erst im weiteren Absatz. Es war also ganz klar, was gemeint war.



Das ist dir überlassen. Du kannst so viele Abkürzungen verwenden, wie du willst. Wenns dann halt Leute wie mich gibt, die nicht damit klar kommen, dann ignorier die einfach. Ist doch deine Entscheidung, wie du durchs Leben kommst. Kannst ja auch Chinesisch schreiben hier. Falls du das besser lesen kannst:

?????? ???????????????? ???????????????????? ????????????? ??????????? ???????????


----------



## dessoul (14. Oktober 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich wäre mit dabei, wer will denn noch?



Falls man Interesse hätte, wie würde das funktionieren?


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Oktober 2020)

dessoul schrieb:


> Das ist dir überlassen. Du kannst so viele Abkürzungen verwenden, wie du willst. Wenns dann halt Leute wie mich gibt, die nicht damit klar kommen, dann ignorier die einfach. Ist doch deine Entscheidung, wie du durchs Leben kommst. Kannst ja auch Chinesisch schreiben hier. Falls du das besser lesen kannst:
> 
> 這取決於你。 您可以根據需要使用任意多個縮寫。 如果像我這樣的人無法應對，那就無視他們。 這是您如何度過人生的決定。 您也可以在這裡寫中文。 如果您可以更好地閱讀：



Ach komm schon. Ist diese Provokation wirklich nötig? ^^ Es ist nun mal, wie ich sagte.


----------



## sealofdarkness (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe gestern zufällig *Superhot: Mind Control Delete* in meiner Steam Bibliothek entdeckt und auch gleich für zwei Stunden ausprobiert. Das Ding macht mir mehr Spaß als das Original! Anfangs spielt es sich haargenau wie das normale Superhot und man fragt sich die ersten 15 Minuten, was denn jetzt so neu sein soll, bis auf diesen Hauch von Rogue-Lite Aspekten. Aber je mehr man spielt und je mehr man neue (Kern-) Fähigkeiten freischaltet, desto cooler wird das Ganze! Diese Kernfähigkeiten sind sowas wie playstyles, aber auch Ultis z.B gibt der eine Kern die Fähigkeit Gegner zu übernehmen, während die andere zum Start einer jeden Runde dir ein Katana in die Hand gibt, welches ständig per Telekinese wiedergeholt werden kann. 

Es gibt dann noch andere Upgrades die zwischen den Runden ausgewählt werden können, wobei sich der Pool nach der zu anfangs ausgewählten Kernfähigkeit orientiert. Ihr solltet das auf jeden Fall mal antesten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Oktober 2020)

sealofdarkness schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern zufällig *Superhot: Mind Control Delete* in meiner Steam Bibliothek entdeckt und auch gleich für zwei Stunden ausprobiert. Das Ding macht mir mehr Spaß als das Original! Anfangs spielt es sich haargenau wie das normale Superhot und man fragt sich die ersten 15 Minuten, was denn jetzt so neu sein soll, bis auf diesen Hauch von Rogue-Lite Aspekten. Aber je mehr man spielt und je mehr man neue (Kern-) Fähigkeiten freischaltet, desto cooler wird das Ganze! Diese Kernfähigkeiten sind sowas wie playstyles, aber auch Ultis z.B gibt der eine Kern die Fähigkeit Gegner zu übernehmen, während die andere zum Start einer jeden Runde dir ein Katana in die Hand gibt, welches ständig per Telekinese wiedergeholt werden kann.
> 
> Es gibt dann noch andere Upgrades die zwischen den Runden ausgewählt werden können, wobei sich der Pool nach der zu anfangs ausgewählten Kernfähigkeit orientiert. Ihr solltet das auf jeden Fall mal antesten


Hmm... Sollte das Spiel vielleicht nochmal reaktivieren. Besitzer des Originals bekamen das doch automatisch als Update, richtig? 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## sealofdarkness (14. Oktober 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm... Sollte das Spiel vielleicht nochmal reaktivieren. Besitzer des Originals bekamen das doch automatisch als Update, richtig?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Ja, ich glaube schon. Denn gekauft habe ich mir Mind Control Delete nicht


----------



## Zybba (14. Oktober 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Besitzer des Originals bekamen das doch automatisch als Update, richtig?


Genau.
Ist aber ein eigenes Spiel und kein Update.


----------



## MrFob (14. Oktober 2020)

Hab mir gestern spontan Red Dead Redemption 2 gekauft. Ist schon ganz nett bisher aber manchmal auch ein bisschen komisch/frustrierend. 

So habe ich in einer Mission einen Angriff auf ein Lager einer rivalisierenden Gang gestartet mit ein paar unserer Jungs. Danach hatte ich dann $70 Kopfgeld. Ok, hab ein paar Leute abgeknallt aber das waren ja auch Gang Mitglieder/Outlaws und es war mitten in der Pampa. k.A. wie ich das Kopfgeld auf einmal hatte (und $70 ist am Anfang gar nicht wenig). Also geh ich zum Postamt und zahle das halt. Kaum gehe ich aus der Post raus stehen da zwei Typen und schlagen einfach so auf mich ein. Also wehre ich mich und haue zurueck (nur mit Faeusten) aber zum gleichen Zeitpunkt kommt ein Zug an und ich glaube die dachten ich will den Zug ueberfallen oder so, Keine Ahnung was da los war aber auf einemal hab ich schon wieder $50 Kopfgeld und werde von irgendwelchen Hilfssherrifs verfolgt. Was soll denn das? Ich wollte doch einfach nur in die Stadt reiten und einkaufen gehen. 

Naja, wirkt auf jeden Fall alles ein bisschen willkuerlich bisher.


----------



## dessoul (14. Oktober 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern spontan Red Dead Redemption 2 gekauft. Ist schon ganz nett bisher aber manchmal auch ein bisschen komisch/frustrierend.
> 
> So habe ich in einer Mission einen Angriff auf ein Lager einer rivalisierenden Gang gestartet mit ein paar unserer Jungs. Danach hatte ich dann $70 Kopfgeld. Ok, hab ein paar Leute abgeknallt aber das waren ja auch Gang Mitglieder/Outlaws und es war mitten in der Pampa. k.A. wie ich das Kopfgeld auf einmal hatte (und $70 ist am Anfang gar nicht wenig). Also geh ich zum Postamt und zahle das halt. Kaum gehe ich aus der Post raus stehen da zwei Typen und schlagen einfach so auf mich ein. Also wehre ich mich und haue zurueck (nur mit Faeusten) aber zum gleichen Zeitpunkt kommt ein Zug an und ich glaube die dachten ich will den Zug ueberfallen oder so, Keine Ahnung was da los war aber auf einemal hab ich schon wieder $50 Kopfgeld und werde von irgendwelchen Hilfssherrifs verfolgt. Was soll denn das? Ich wollte doch einfach nur in die Stadt reiten und einkaufen gehen.
> 
> Naja, wirkt auf jeden Fall alles ein bisschen willkuerlich bisher.



Ich hab mir oft überlegt, das Spiel zuzulegen. Aber nachdem ich immer wieder diese Spottvideos gesehen habe, die das extrem seltsame Reitverhalten aufs Korn genommen haben, oder diese leicht irritierenden Situationen, wo man irgendwo in der Pampa auf Zivilisten trifft, die sofort in einen Aggro-Modus verfallen:
hast du abgesehen von diesen extrem seltsamen Verhalten in der Stadt auch diese Dinge bemerkt? Oder noch andere Situationen, die einfach daneben sind? Würdest du das Spiel weiterempfehlen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Oktober 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern spontan Red Dead Redemption 2 gekauft. Ist schon ganz nett bisher aber manchmal auch ein bisschen komisch/frustrierend.
> 
> So habe ich in einer Mission einen Angriff auf ein Lager einer rivalisierenden Gang gestartet mit ein paar unserer Jungs. Danach hatte ich dann $70 Kopfgeld. Ok, hab ein paar Leute abgeknallt aber das waren ja auch Gang Mitglieder/Outlaws und es war mitten in der Pampa. k.A. wie ich das Kopfgeld auf einmal hatte (und $70 ist am Anfang gar nicht wenig). Also geh ich zum Postamt und zahle das halt. Kaum gehe ich aus der Post raus stehen da zwei Typen und schlagen einfach so auf mich ein. Also wehre ich mich und haue zurueck (nur mit Faeusten) aber zum gleichen Zeitpunkt kommt ein Zug an und ich glaube die dachten ich will den Zug ueberfallen oder so, Keine Ahnung was da los war aber auf einemal hab ich schon wieder $50 Kopfgeld und werde von irgendwelchen Hilfssherrifs verfolgt. Was soll denn das? Ich wollte doch einfach nur in die Stadt reiten und einkaufen gehen.
> 
> Naja, wirkt auf jeden Fall alles ein bisschen willkuerlich bisher.


So n Problem hatte ich noch nie. Auf mich wirkte bisher alles sehr durchdacht. Ja, kleinere Fehler schlichen sich auch bei mir ein, aber solche wie von dir beschrieben, nie. Weder auf der PS4, noch am PC. 



dessoul schrieb:


> Ich hab mir oft überlegt, das Spiel zuzulegen. Aber nachdem ich immer wieder diese Spottvideos gesehen habe, die das extrem seltsame Reitverhalten aufs Korn genommen haben, oder diese leicht irritierenden Situationen, wo man irgendwo in der Pampa auf Zivilisten trifft, die sofort in einen Aggro-Modus verfallen:
> hast du abgesehen von diesen extrem seltsamen Verhalten in der Stadt auch diese Dinge bemerkt? Oder noch andere Situationen, die einfach daneben sind? Würdest du das Spiel weiterempfehlen?


Mir persönlich sind solche Dinge eher nicht aufgefallen. Waren vermutlich Bugs. 

Das Reitverhalten ist schon in Ordnung. Irgendwelche Zivilisten hab ich selbst mitten in der Pampa angetroffen, die aber nicht aggro waren, sondern nach Hilfe gerufen haben. Outlaw wie ich war, hab ich sie zwar erschossen und ihr Hab und Gut eingepackt (und kein Kopfgeld kassiert, weil niemand in der Nähe war, bzw. ich rechtzeitig flüchten konnte), aber sie waren von ihrem Problem erlöst. Win Win-Situation. 

Ich persönlich würde dem Spiel als einzigen "großen" Mangel ankreiden, dass es ein wenig braucht, um in Fahrt zu kommen. Gerade was die Story angeht. Aber die Spielwelt ist sehr glaubhaft und "Open World done right". Davon kann sich so manch anderes Spiel eine Scheibe abschneiden. Das macht die zu Beginn etwas träge Story eindeutig wieder wett. Grafik ist klasse, Sound ist super und die Dialoge sind einsame Spitze.  Ich würde es empfehlen. Es ist halt aber kein Spiel für "zwischendurch", finde ich.


----------



## MrFob (14. Oktober 2020)

dessoul schrieb:


> Ich hab mir oft überlegt, das Spiel zuzulegen. Aber nachdem ich immer wieder diese Spottvideos gesehen habe, die das extrem seltsame Reitverhalten aufs Korn genommen haben, oder diese leicht irritierenden Situationen, wo man irgendwo in der Pampa auf Zivilisten trifft, die sofort in einen Aggro-Modus verfallen:
> hast du abgesehen von diesen extrem seltsamen Verhalten in der Stadt auch diese Dinge bemerkt? Oder noch andere Situationen, die einfach daneben sind? Würdest du das Spiel weiterempfehlen?



Naja, ich hab's bisher noch nicht sonderlich lange gespielt, vielleicht 3 Stunden oder so. Bin nur aus dem Tutorial-Bereich raus, hab 2-3 Missionen gemacht und dann ist das passiert. Insofern kann ich die Frage nicht wirklich beantworten, sorry. Ansonsten ist das Spiel aber eigentlich ganz nett. Man muss sich auf das recht langsame gameplay einlassen, man reitet viel durch die Gegend und macht halt im allgemeinen viel "alltaegliches" abseits der Missionen. Auch fuer die Jagd braucht man echt Geduld. Aber das passt an sich sehr gut zu der Western Atmosphaere. Insofern gefaellt es mir bisher an sich schon ganz gut. Mal schauen, wie sich die KI noch so macht in Zukunft, vielleicht war es einfach nur ein bloeder Zufall.


----------



## Celerex (15. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> So n Problem hatte ich noch nie. Auf mich wirkte bisher alles sehr durchdacht. Ja, kleinere Fehler schlichen sich auch bei mir ein, aber solche wie von dir beschrieben, nie. Weder auf der PS4, noch am PC.
> 
> 
> Mir persönlich sind solche Dinge eher nicht aufgefallen. Waren vermutlich Bugs.
> ...



Kann ich nach meinen zwei Spieldurchgängen auf Ps4 und Pc so bestätigen. Ist halt kein „Action Epos“ und für mich eines der besten „ruhigen“ Games, die ich bisher gespielt hab. Man kann da sehr gut mal abschalten.


----------



## McDrake (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich fand die Story ist im letzten Drittel oder Viertel extrem gut und emotional. Vor allem, wenn man sich mit der Gang beschäftigt hat und die Feinheiten aufnimmt in der langen "Vorgeschichte".


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Oktober 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich fand die Story ist im letzten Drittel oder Viertel extrem gut und emotional. Vor allem, wenn man sich mit der Gang beschäftigt hat und die Feinheiten aufnimmt in der langen "Vorgeschichte".



Das fand ich auch. Sehr gut ausgearbeitet und die tolle offene Welt hat auch einen wahnsinnig gute Atmosphäre gehabt. 

Zum Verlauf der Geschichte:


Spoiler



Dank meiner medizinischen Vorbildung wusste ich in dem Moment, in dem Arthur am Anfang angehustet wurde, was da kommen würde, aber dass sie das so konsequent durchziehen würden, hätte ich nicht gedacht.



Sehr unangenehm mitzuerleben, aber Hut ab dafür.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern spontan Red Dead Redemption 2 gekauft. Ist schon ganz nett bisher aber manchmal auch ein bisschen komisch/frustrierend.
> 
> So habe ich in einer Mission einen Angriff auf ein Lager einer rivalisierenden Gang gestartet mit ein paar unserer Jungs. Danach hatte ich dann $70 Kopfgeld. Ok, hab ein paar Leute abgeknallt aber das waren ja auch Gang Mitglieder/Outlaws und es war mitten in der Pampa. k.A. wie ich das Kopfgeld auf einmal hatte (und $70 ist am Anfang gar nicht wenig). Also geh ich zum Postamt und zahle das halt. Kaum gehe ich aus der Post raus stehen da zwei Typen und schlagen einfach so auf mich ein. Also wehre ich mich und haue zurueck (nur mit Faeusten) aber zum gleichen Zeitpunkt kommt ein Zug an und ich glaube die dachten ich will den Zug ueberfallen oder so, Keine Ahnung was da los war aber auf einemal hab ich schon wieder $50 Kopfgeld und werde von irgendwelchen Hilfssherrifs verfolgt. Was soll denn das? Ich wollte doch einfach nur in die Stadt reiten und einkaufen gehen.
> 
> Naja, wirkt auf jeden Fall alles ein bisschen willkuerlich bisher.



klingt fast so, als hättest du versehentlich den online-modus gestartet.


----------



## McDrake (15. Oktober 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Zum Verlauf der Geschichte:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Mir war das schon bei der entsprechenden Mission klar, dass dies die Konsequenz sein wird. Die Entwicklung durchs Spiel hindurch fand ich realistisch so weit ich das beurtreilen kann und irgendwie hoffte ich immer auf eine "gute Lösung"... so wie die Entsprechende Person wohl auch. Und genau darum wirkts so auf den Spieler.

Es gibt so viele kleine und gut geschriebene Geschichten in dem Spiel, welche man mit reinem "durchspielen" nicht sieht. Und die Dialoge sind duchrs Band exzellent und tragen viel zur Stimmung bei. Bugs hatte ich nicht bemerkt und Probleme mit dem Kopfgeld ebenfalls nicht. Kann aber evtl zu Beginn nervig sein, wenn man erst eine Poststelle gefunden hat um das Kopfgeld zu begleichen. Die ist ja dann zwangsläufig auch im Gebiet in welchem es ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## Markus841 (15. Oktober 2020)

Auf dem PC:
Immer noch *Age of Empires 1 Definitive Edition*. Ich hab mittlerweile nach 6 von 10 Kampagnen und zahlreichen online Matches etwa 68 Stunden auf der Uhr. Das Ding macht einfach immer noch Laune.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Kampagne variiert jedoch recht stark, im Großen und Ganzen sind die Missionen aber ganz gut machbar.

*Serious Sam 4* im Coop mit einem Kumpel. Insgesamt bin ich etwas enttäuscht vom viertel Teil, aufgrund der langen Entwicklungszeit hätte man schon mehr erwarten können, besonders in Bezug auf die Grafik und die Technik. Serious Sam 1 war in der Hinsicht ein Meilenstein. Das Spiel macht im Coop dennoch Laune und gefällt mir insgesamt besser als Teil 3.

Morgen gehts dann los mit *Mafia 2 Definitive Edition*.

Auf der Switch:
*Sonic Forces*. Ich finde es nicht so schlecht, wie es in den meisten Kritiken gemacht wird, an Sonic Mania kommts aber in keiner Weise ran. Völlig überflüssig und verdammt nervig ist das ganze Avatar System mit den unzähligen Cosmetics, die man nach jeder Mission freischaltet. Die Levels sind insgesamt aber recht ordentlich. Ich bin jetzt in der letzten Mission und werds heute Abend noch beenden.

*Super Mario Bros. 35*. Ein netter Titel für zwischendurch, verliert aber auch recht schnell wieder seinen Reiz.

Alte NES und SNES Klassiker, im Rahmen von Nintendo Switch Online. In letzter Zeit gabs ne große Portion Mario (*Super Mario World, Super Mario Kart, Super Mario Allstars*).

Heute frisch eingetroffen, wird aber für Halloween aufgespart: *Call of Cthulhu*.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Oktober 2020)

Da Star Wars Squadrons leider immer noch Framerate Bugs in VR und auf 144Hz Monitoren hat, hab ich mir jetzt mal *Jedi Fallen Order* gegönnt ... mein erstes Spiel von EA seit Crysis 2. Bin gespannt, wie es ist. Bin auf jeden Fall mal wieder heiß auf ein gut gemachtes Star Wars Spiel. Heute Abend wird wahrscheinlich losgelegt.

*edit* Erster Eindruck zu *Jedi Fallen Order*: Sieht gut aus, Atmosphäre passt auch. Mit dem Kampfsystem bzw. der ziemlich überbelegten Steuerung muss ich mich aber definitiv erst noch anfreunden. Grafisch macht es auch einen guten Eindruck, allerdings mit den üblichen Problemen der Unreal Engine (miese Kantenglättung, Probleme mit transparenten Texturen in Kombination mit Tiefenunschärfe usw.). Aber alles in allem scheint es ein würdiges Star Wars Spiel zu sein. 

Was mich wirklich nervt, sind die nicht überspringbaren Intros bzw. Entwicklerlogos bei jedem Spielstart. Wer technische Probleme hat und/oder sich nicht sicher ist, ob er das Spiel behalten möchte, und das Spiel mehrfach neu starten muss zum Test, der kann da schnell mal 10 Minuten und mehr allein an diesen Intros verlieren und das zählt halt auch zu den 2 Stunden, die man hat, um sich für oder gegen nen Refund zu entscheiden. Ich denke aber, ich werde es behalten. *edit Ende*

*edit 2* Langsam wird das Spiel doch irgendwie frustrierend, komme mit der Kampfsteuerung überhaupt nicht klar. Die ersten 2 1/2 Stunden war das Spiel super, aber inzwischen sterbe ich beim Versuch eines einzelnen Gegners (die verdammten Frösche) schon 20 bis 30 Mal und darf jedes Mal wieder ne halbe Minute zum Gegner rennen, weil's kein freies Speichern gibt und es gibt anscheinend nen Bug, der bei ca. jedem zweiten bis dritten Neuladen nach dem Tod statt ca. 5 Sekunden die Ladezeit auf ca. 2 Minuten streckt. Ab und zu gibt's auch Abstürze nach Toden in Kämpfen. *edit 2 Ende*


Nebenher wird weiterhin *Divinity Original Sin 2* gespielt. Bin da inzwischen bei über 70 Stunden und habe das Gefühl, ich bin nicht einmal zur Hälfte durch (und ein bisschen traumatisiert: "I'll kill your shining lights!"). Auf jeden Fall ein tolles Spiel, für das ich sicher noch einige Zeit brauchen werde. Zu Anfang hab ich mich ein wenig geärgert, dass ich es zum Vollpreis gekauft habe, da es wenige Tage später im Sale war, aber ehrlich gesagt: Das Spiel ist so enorm umfangreich, dass es auch für ca. 45 Euro noch fast ein Schnäppchen ist. Und es wird auch einfach nicht langweilig, da man immer wieder was Neues entdeckt und die ganze Spielwelt, Quests usw. wirklich gut gemacht sind. Lediglich der Humor ist meiner Meinung nach teilweise fehl am Platze und auch die meisten NPCs sind für mich nicht detailliert genug ausgearbeitet. Aber ansonsten ein tolles Oldschool-RPG mit modernen Elementen und einem großartigen Kampfsystem.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Oktober 2020)

Hab mir doch Aquanox geholt. Grafik ist zwar kein Hammer aber gut. Ist nach so langer Abstinenz gewöhnungsbedürftig macht aber Spaß.

Hab die ersten Aufrüstungen erledigt. Das große Schiff als Hauptbasis ist zwar nichts Neues finde ich aber gut. 

Finde die Wertung nachvollziehbar. Langt aber als Spaß voll aus. Später bekommt man wahrscheinlich weitere Schiffe. Bin mal auf die gespannt. 

PS: Was mich etwas stört sind die Wiederholungen der Dialoge. Hat man einen Satz vollendet bringt der NPC seinen Schlußsatz obwohl man noch 3, 4, 5 weitere Gesprächsoptionen/Fragen zur Auswahl hat. Das aber permanent nach jedem Satz. Das ist so richtig 90er Jahre.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Oktober 2020)

Mein erstes „Vorglühen für Dragon Age 4“-Projekt ist abgeschlossen. 
Ich habe dann doch die ein oder andere neue Entscheidung in der Keep freigeschaltet und bin tatsächlich gespannt, wie sie die unterschiedlichen Verläufe im nächsten Teil verknüpfen werden und was überhaupt noch Bestand hat, nachdem ja scheinbar einiges über den Haufen geworfen wurde. 

Was den neuen Antagonisten betrifft, bin ich unschlüssig. Wenn man sich so manche Kommentare anschaut, sind ja einige ziemlich angepisst, aber irgendwie kann ich ihn verstehen. 



Spoiler



Solas aka Fen‘Harel hatte doch eigentlich Gutes im Sinn, als er die Elfen aus der Sklaverei durch die falschen Götter befreien wollte und um diese sie besiegen, hat er halt etwas übertrieben und die Elfen kaputt gemacht. 
Nun will er es wieder gut  und noch eine Welt kaputt machen. Ja, das ist jetzt etwas uncool, aber ich hatte schon den Eindruck, dass er das schweren Herzens tut.



Insofern bin ich gespannt, ob man wirklich gegen ihn kämpfen wird. Oder gegen die falschen Götter? Oder man schließt sich ihm einfach an? 
Irgendwie klingt das alles schwer nach Götterdämmerung und dem Ende von Thedas und der Reihe. 
Ich will dann aber einen Abschnitt in Kirkwall mit Varric als Vicomte, einer schauerlichen Grusel-Tour durch die Oberstadt, wo nur Durchgeknallte leben, bei denen es spukt und die es in vielen Jahren nicht geschafft haben, die Leichen aus ihren geklauten Anwesen zu entfernen, einem Abschnitt im Gehängten Mann und einen Ausflug nach Starkhaven, wo wir Sebastians Rüstung mit Kuhdung beschmutzen. 

Oh Mann. Das wird eine lange Wartezeit. 

Phasmophobia ist übrigens großartig.


----------



## dessoul (18. Oktober 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Mein erstes „Vorglühen für Dragon Age 4“-Projekt ist abgeschlossen.
> Ich habe dann doch die ein oder andere neue Entscheidung in der Keep freigeschaltet und bin tatsächlich gespannt, wie sie die unterschiedlichen Verläufe im nächsten Teil verknüpfen werden und was überhaupt noch Bestand hat, nachdem ja scheinbar einiges über den Haufen geworfen wurde.
> 
> Was den neuen Antagonisten betrifft, bin ich unschlüssig. Wenn man sich so manche Kommentare anschaut, sind ja einige ziemlich angepisst, aber irgendwie kann ich ihn verstehen.
> ...



Wahrscheinlich gehts nur mir so, aber von was redest du da eigendlich? DA: O (Teil 1) hatte sowas nicht. Im zweiten Teil (DA 2) gabs eine Oberstadt. Aber besonders durchgeknallt waren die da nicht. DA I (Teil3) hab ich nie gespielt, weils so abgehoben war vom Rest der Serie, dass ich mir das nicht antun wollte. Und Teil 4 existiert nur im frühesten Konzept. Die ersten Videos zeigen eher auf, dass da noch gar nichts steht und noch alles offen ist. Bis hin zu der Möglichkeit, dass sie das auch wieder fallen lassen.

P.S.: @ RedDragon20: Die Abkürzungen sind in dem Fall die offiziellen. Ich darf die also verwenden. gibt man Beispielsweise DA: O bei google ein, dann landet man auch bei Dragon Age: Origins. Wenn man statt dessen wie bei Ghost of Tsushima Got verwendet, landet man bei der offiziellen Seite von Games of Thrones, aber niemals bei Ghost of Tsushima. Das nur am Rande.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Oktober 2020)

dessoul schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gehts nur mir so, aber von was redest du da eigendlich? DA: O (Teil 1) hatte sowas nicht. Im zweiten Teil (DA 2) gabs eine Oberstadt. Aber besonders durchgeknallt waren die da nicht. DA I (Teil3) hab ich nie gespielt, weils so abgehoben war vom Rest der Serie, dass ich mir das nicht antun wollte. Und Teil 4 existiert nur im frühesten Konzept. Die ersten Videos zeigen eher auf, dass da noch gar nichts steht und noch alles offen ist. Bis hin zu der Möglichkeit, dass sie das auch wieder fallen lassen.
> .


Hä? 

1. Von Teil 1 war nicht die Rede. 
2. Oh doch
3. Man merkt es
4. Der Antagonist steht und um den ging es, aber da du Teil 3 nicht kennst, weißt du wirklich nicht, wovon ich rede.


----------



## Strauchritter (19. Oktober 2020)

Da ich Hades endlich ad Acta legen möchte hab ich vor meinem aktuell letzten (Run 21) Durchgang den Göttermodus angeschmissen und wurde zur Strafe probt im zweiten Akt  von 0815 Gegner gekillt.  Meg lacht vermutlich jetzt noch über meine Inkompetenz 

Rainbow Six immer noch warten auf das Rework des Lord, sonst läufts. Immer wieder erstaunt wie oft Secret Window Plant  in Armory auf Border klappt  

Am Wochenende wieder viele schöne Runden in Among Us (10 Leute) gehabt.  Für mich das Spiel des Jahres (bisher) und ja ich weiß es ist von 2018 
Allerdings bin ich verflucht: Wenn ich als Crewmate etwas sage glaubt mir keiner und sie werfen mich über Bord "weil du  krass shootest gegen X" aber als Imposter hingegen kann ich  vor sechs Leuten einen wegmachen und meine Ausrede ist für jeden voll plausibel 
Ergo als Crewmate selten das Rundenende erlebt aber als Imposter bis auf eine Runde alle gewonnen xD

Da Blizzard die Güte hatte mich ab Freitag wieder in Bnet und WoW loggen zu lassen aktuell am Prepatch testen. 
Mit nem Affli in Legion aktuell am twinken, so far klappt das neuen Levelsystem wirklich gut. 
Die neuen Charakteroptionen im Editor sind auch super geworden,  Undead schaut nach all den Jahren endlich gut aus. Meine Panda hat auch gleich ne Schönheitskur beim Barbier bekommen.
Das neue Startgebiet soll gut hab ich von Freunden gehört, selbst nicht gespielt weil kein Bock auf Tutorial ^^
Nächstes Wochenende dann mit Gildenmates mal den Monk im Raid &  Inis testen wie der sich aktuell so spielt. Aber hätte schon Bock nach BC mal wieder nen Hexxer zu spielen


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Oktober 2020)

Da ich dank Outer Wilds (was für ein unglaublich gutes Spiel!) im Moment irgendwie im Forscher- und SciFi-Fieber bin, hab ich mir gestern spontan das Spiel *STARDROP* gekauft. Das Spiel ist eine Art Adventure/"Walking Simulator"/Visual Novel Mix und man fliegt mit einem Kollegen/Freund in einem Bergungsschiff los, um ein mysteriöses unbekanntes Schiff zu untersuchen, das ohne auf Funksignale zu reagieren regungslos im Weltall treibt. Das alles schreit natürlich erstmal nach der Alien-Saga und auch das ganze visuelle Design erinnert stark an die Alienfilme oder das Spiel Alien: Isolation. Im Gegensatz zum Vorbild ist STARDROP allerdings ein vergleichbar kleines Indie-Projekt, mit dem sein Entwickler wohl seine ersten Gehversuche in Sachen Gamedesign gemacht hat. Aber ehrlich gesagt: Das merkt man zwar teilweise, trotzdem macht das Spiel bisher aber einen ziemlich guten Eindruck, auch wenn man aus der verwendeten Unreal Engine sicherlich noch mehr rausholen könnte.

Das Gameplay ist zwar nicht innovativ oder spielerisch fordernd, aber funktioniert gut mit dem eigentlichen Zweck des Spiels: Eine klassische Science Fiction Geschichte erzählen. Auch wenn das Spiel optisch stark an die Alienfilme erinnert, liegt der Fokus hier allerdings auch nicht auf Horror (bisher zumindest), sondern auf Erkundung und Storytelling. Man erkundet Korridore und Räume, findet Text- und Sprachaufzeichnungen, unterhält sich per Funk mit seinem Kollegen und löst kleinere Rätsel, wie z. B. das Suchen nach Passwörtern, Einschalten und einstellen von Maschinen oder kleine Stealth-Abschnitte, um Sicherheitssysteme zu umgehen. In dem Punkt erinnert es ein wenig an Prey (2017).

Grafisch sieht das Spiel an sich recht schön aus (ich werde später noch ein paar Screenshots posten), ist aber trotz Unreal Engine logischerweise nicht auf Triple-A Niveau. Damit kann ich allerdings leben. Die einzigen Kritikpunkte in Sachen Grafik sind (Unreal Engine typisch) die miese Kantenglättung, die das Bild zuerst unscharf macht und danach versucht das mit einem Schärfefilter wieder auszugleichen. Der andere Punkt sind die Raumschiffmodelle. Während die Innenräume echt schön gemacht sind, sind die 3d-Modelle der Raumschiffe eher unspektakulär und langweilig und wirken irgendwie wie Spielzeuge. Man erkennt zwar Designelemente aus Mass Effect und den Alienfilmen, allerdings sind die 3d-Modelle und Texturen nicht besonders detailliert und wirken irgendwie plastikartig. Aber damit kann ich leben, da man die meiste Zeit ohnehin im Inneren der Schiffe unterwegs ist.

-----

Noch ein paar abschließende Worte zu* Jedi Fallen Order*: Ich hätte es wirklich gerne gespielt, aber erstens hatte ich mit einem Bug zu kämpfen, der lt. Steamforum wohl recht häufig ist (extrem lange Ladezeiten nach dem Tod), was dazu führte, dass ich die letzte Stunde, bei der ich an einem schwierigen Gegner (Frosch) hing, mehr Zeit im Ladebildschirm, als im eigentlichen Spiel verbracht habe (plus zwei oder drei Komplettabstürze des Spiels) ... zweitens bin ich absolut kein Fan des Souls Like Prinzips. Hab's daher doch noch refundet bekommen, obwohl ich schon bei über 3 Stunden war. Wie auch immer: Ich hätte es wirklich gerne gespielt, da ich in Sachen Star Wars aktuell ziemlich ausgehungert bin. Story, Leveldesign und die ganze Atmosphäre haben mir richtig gut gefallen. Aber Kämpfe, das Speichersystem (Respawn Wiederherstellen) und die Ladezeiten, die in ca. 50% der Fälle statt 5 Sekunden 1 bis 2 Minuten betrugen, haben mir dann doch irgendwie die Laune am Spiel genommen. Demnächst werde ich sicher Star Wars Squadrons mal eine Chance geben, aber erstmal müssen noch ein paar andere Spiele gespielt werden (STARDROP und zum Oktober passend das eine oder andere Horror-Spiel) und ein neuer Stuhl her, da ich mit diesem hier nicht vernünftig mit HOTAS und Pedalen zocken kann, da er sich ein Beinchen gebrochen hat (der Stuhl).

-----

*edit* Und für die Wartezeit auf den Patch (nein, eigentlich nicht. Hab's mir völlig unabhängig davon gekauft) hab ich mir jetzt noch *Beat Saber* gekauft. Hätte ich schon vor Jahren machen sollen. Bringt einen zum Schwitzen, macht aber definitiv Spaß. Der normale Schwierigkeitsgrad ist gut machbar, der einen drüber ist mir allerdings zu schwer. Wünschte, es gäbe da noch irgendwas dazwischen. Aber gut, wenn (falls) ich besser werde, komme ich vielleicht auch mit nem Schwierigkeitsgrad höher zurecht.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. Oktober 2020)

Das *Residen t Evil 2* *Remake*  von 2019...

*SO* geht Remake   Endlich wieder Racoon City erleben dürfen, das macht schon Freude. Ich mag die älteren Teile tatsächlich ein bisschen lieber. Der* VII* war mir einfach etwas zu unverdaulich  Ich habe hier und da etwas Probleme mit der M+T Steuerung, ein Tacken zu unpräzise bzw. mit unklarer Verzögerung in hektischen Momenten. Ist nur so ein Gefühl, aber den Tyrant finde ich aus heutiger Sicht etwas deplatziert im Setting.  Das war es aber auch mit den Unzulänglichkeiten, die Spielwelt funktioniert für mich ausgesprochen gut.  Die Grafik ist sicher keine Spitzenkost aber komplett stimmig, was für mich deutlich wichtiger ist. Ob mir dann Village im nächsten Jahr zusagt wird sich zeigen.


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2020)

*Crying Suns* (Mobile)
Im Urlaub hats die letzten zwei Tagen heftig gestürmt.
Also mal 8.90 für ein Spiel ausgegeben, was auf dem PC 25.- kostet.
:/

Gefällt mir. Hübsche Grafik und man braucht ein wenig Einarbeitungszeit.
Leider auf meinem relativ kleinen Display die Schrift auch dementsprechend klein.
Ist aber eigentlich nur beim ersten Durchgang ein Problem. Danach weiss man wies funtioniert


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Oktober 2020)

Da Halloween bald ansteht mal wieder ein Horrorspiel reingeworfen und zwar Alien: Isolation





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0E_sILMs71M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2020)

Assassins Creed: Odyssey

Da wir eben auf Kreta waren, wollte ich malschauen, wie das so im Spiel ausschaut.
Ich weiss echt nicht, wie Iraklion, die Hauptstadt der Insel damals ausgeschaut hat. Aber mehr als 5 Häuser dürften dann doch gewesen sein.
Dafür ist der Palast von Knossos sicherlich besser gestaltet als der erbärmliche Versuch der Neuzeit (20stes Jahrhundert).
Natürlich ist er auch im Spiel schon eine Ruine. Aber eine realistischere, in realen Leben.

Nein, ich war nicht da, weil wegen Corona ein Grossteil der (falsch) renovierten Innenräume geschlossen waren. 
Aber im Archäologischen Museum und habe recht viel über die Minoer gelernt.. so weit man das noch kenn.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab mir doch mal Avengers zugelegt. Ich denke, mit der Story hab ich erstmal gute Unterhaltung und das Endgame an sich ist mal was nettes für Zwischendurch. Nur halt nix für längere Spielzeiten am Stück. 

Aber ich bin überrascht, wie gut das Game aussieht. War bei der ersten Präsentation damals nicht wirklich abzusehen, aber sowohl optisch, als auch technisch richtig schick.



dessoul schrieb:


> P.S.: @ RedDragon20: Die Abkürzungen sind in dem Fall die offiziellen. Ich darf die also verwenden. gibt man Beispielsweise DA: O bei google ein, dann landet man auch bei Dragon Age: Origins. Wenn man statt dessen wie bei Ghost of Tsushima Got verwendet, landet man bei der offiziellen Seite von Games of Thrones, aber niemals bei Ghost of Tsushima. Das nur am Rande.


Wie lange willst du denn noch drauf rum reiten? Ich hab dir auch nie gesagt, dass du offizielle Abkürzungen nicht verwenden darfst. Wtf...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich empfinde sehr viel Liebe für Phasmophobia. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Oktober 2020)

Nachdem ich jetzt mit *STARDROP* fertig bin (tolles SciFi Abenteuer im Stil von SOMA oder Alien Isolation, aber ohne Horror und ohne Kämpfe) wollte ich eigentlich wieder mit *Divinity Original Sin 2* weitermachen (hab das Gefühl, dass mich dieses Spiel noch seeehr lange begleiten wird, wenn auch wahrscheinlich nicht so lange, wie The Witcher 3 inkl. Addons), aber irgendwie komme ich nicht dazu, weil ich ständig an *Beat Saber* hängen bleibe. Ich bin ja echt kein sportlicher Mensch, aber irgendwie packt es mich aktuell doch oft mehrmals am Tag und ich komme pro Tag auf mindestens 1 bis 2 Stunden, manchmal sogar mehr (morgen werden die 10 Stunden vollgemacht).  Macht einfach tierisch Laune und der Soundtrack ist auch großartig.

Und noch ein Vorteil: Wenn es im Winter kalt wird und man spielt am Abend vor dem schlafen gehen ne Runde, dann ist man nicht nur müde, sondern einem ist auch schön warm. 

Ich muss es nur irgendwie gebacken kriegen Custom Songs zu finden und zu installieren. Irgendwie hab ich das Spiel wohl "gerade rechtzeitig" gekauft, um zu erleben, wie die aktuellen Mods durch ein Update unbrauchbar gemacht wurden. Ich hoffe, das wird bald gefixt. Ich brauch mehr Lieder, mehr Herausforderungen. Bis dahin gehe ich täglich 1 bis 2x die Standard Playlist durch. DLCs hab ich mir erstmal keine gekauft. Die ersten drei "Alben" kriege ich inzwischen auf "Hard" einigermaßen gut hin, auch wenn es ein paar Stellen gibt, wo meine Gehirnzelle mit der schnellen Abfolge von Blöcken überfordert ist, aber das ist sicher Übungssache. Die letzten beiden Playlists spiele ich je nach Song auf "Normal" oder "Hard". Auf "Expert" oder gar "Expert+" bin ich allerdings noch völlig überfordert. Da ist meine Gehirnzelle einfach nicht schnell genug die Abfolge an Blöcken zu erfassen und in Bewegungen umzusetzen.

Und ich hoffe, wenn ich die Custom Songs hinbiege, dass es dann mehr 90° Herausforderungen gibt. Leider gibt es die nicht für alle Songs und pro Song auch nur mit einem festgelegten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Bis "Hard" ist alles machbar, aber darüber schaffe ich noch nicht  Ich bin ja am staunen, wenn ich bei Youtube Leute sehe, die mühelos die kompliziertesten "Expert+"-Herausforderungen, teilweise sogar mit nur einer Hand, schaffen.

*edit nen Tag später* Geheimnis der Custom Songs ist geknackt. Jetzt hab ich Muskelkater von Muse, Powerwolf und Nightwish.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2020)

Kratze in "Assassin's Creed Brotherhood" an der 20-Stunden-Marke. Die Hauptstory hatte ich nach 15 Stunden durch, wobei darin locker 4-5 Stunden "Frei Schnauze" - Tätigkeiten im alten Rom stecken (bin ich zu schnell oder nur zu gut?! ). Die Stadt ist bereits zu 95% wieder aufgebaut, alle Aquädukte repariert und sämtliche Geschäfte neu eröffnet. Kein Borgia-Turm befindet sich mehr in Feindes Hand. 

Trorzdem gibt's noch genug zu tun. Fehlen noch einige Romulus-Verstecke, diverse Kurtisanen- und Diebfraktionsmissionen, mit Kopernikus bin ich auch noch nicht fertig, einige Templer-Agenten warten auf ihren Tod und die eine oder andere Erinnerung liegt auch noch offen auf der Roma-Map.

Das Einzige worum ich mich diesmal gar nicht gekümmert hab ist die Suche nach den Glyphen. Hab ehrlich gesagt auch keinerlei Lust darauf, Rom ist mir dafür einfach zu groß. 
Unabhängig davon ist ACB aber auch so viele Jahre später ein absoluter Hochgenuss und eigentlicher Höhepunkt der Ezio-Trilogie, "Revelations" konnte da zwangsläufig als kurzer Nachgang nicht mehr ranreichen. 

Denke noch 1-2 Abende, dann bin auch damit durch und kann mir danach wieder eine Alternative zum meinem alten Lieblings-Franchise rauspicken. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Oktober 2020)

Immer, wenn ich irgendwas über die tollen historischen Settings von Assassin's Creed lese, krieg ich Bock auf diese Spiele. Ich mag nur einfach die Ubisoft-Formel nicht, was das Open World und Missionsdesign angeht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Immer, wenn ich irgendwas über die tollen historischen Settings von Assassin's Creed lese, krieg ich Bock auf diese Spiele. Ich mag nur einfach die Ubisoft-Formel nicht, was das Open World und Missionsdesign angeht.


Was ich widerum bis heute kein bisschen verstehen kann. Der Spieler hat doch völlig freie Hand...


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Oktober 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was ich widerum bis heute kein bisschen verstehen kann. Der Spieler hat doch völlig freie Hand...



Das schon, zumindest, was die Bewegungsfreiheit angeht, aber alles ist zugekleistert mit Nebenaufgaben (oft sehr lieblos und repetitiv), Collectibles und Kartenmarkierungen aller Art, die eigenes Erkunden nahezu überflüssig machen. Die Quests sind meist sehr linear gescriptet, das Stealth- und Speicher-System gefällt mir nicht, die SciFi-Elemente mag ich auch nicht und abseits von Kämpfen hat man so gut wie keine Gelegenheit, sich mal spielerisch herausgefordert zu fühlen.

Generell gibt es bei der Ubisoft-Formel einiges, was mich massiv stört, vor allem auch, weil viele andere Entwickler Elemente daraus für sich übernommen haben. Für mich wirken diese Spiele wie riesige Freizeitparks, voller spektakulär inszenierter Attraktionen, aber nicht wirklich wie lebendige, echte Welten. Das ist für mich ein riesiger Immersionskiller, auch wenn die grafische Umsetzung meist wirklich gelungen ist. 

Ich hab zuletzt Assassin's Creed Syndicate und Origins versucht ne Chance zu geben, aber ich werde mit dem Konzept einfach nicht warm. Die historischen Settings sind großartig (würde ich gerne in mehr Spielen sehen), aber ich kann mit dieser Art von Open World- und Missions-Design und dem Gameplay einfach nichts anfangen. Far Cry 3, Assassin's Creed 2 und teilweise Watch Dogs (mit Abstrichen) haben mir damals noch Spaß gemacht, aber dann hatte ich einfach auch genug von dem immer gleichen Konzept.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2020)

Soweit ich weiß kannst Du bei jüngeren AC-Teilen das HUD anpassen. Daß es Dir eben nicht die Marker zeigt.


----------



## MrFob (25. Oktober 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kannst Du bei jüngeren AC-Teilen das HUD anpassen. Daß es Dir eben nicht die Marker zeigt.



Leider nein. Es ist richtig, dass die neuen AC Teile sehr viele HUD Optionen bieten aber leider fehlt bei beiden Teilen genau die, die ich haben will, naemlich die verdammten Marker nicht mehr auf dem Kompass anzuzeigen (was die Erkundung der Welt mMn komplett kaputt macht). Man kann nur das komplette Kompass Modul abschalten, das aber erschwert die Orientierung in der Welt wiederum wahnsinnig. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sie das in Valhalla anders machen (und laut einer Auflistung der Optionen, die mal im Internet aufgetaucht ist stehen die Chancen dafuer ziemlich gut zum Glueck).

Die gute Nachricht: Fuer beide neuen AC Teile (Origin und Odyssey gibt es Mods, die noch viel mehr Anpassungen u.a. am HUD erlauben und dort kann man es sich dann wirklich so einstellen, wie man mag.
Fuer Origins: https://www.nexusmods.com/assassinscreedorigins/mods/73
Fuer Odyssey: https://www.nexusmods.com/assassinscreedodyssey/mods/38

Aber man muss schon trotzdem noch sagen, selbst damit hat Neawoulf immer noch ein gutes Argument. Denn selbst mit den Mods und moeglichst vielen Hilfen ausgeschaltet muss man trotzdem immer wieder Marker nachschauen. Das liegt einfach am Game Design. Viele Quests z.B. sind so aufgebaut, dass dir dein Auftraggeber nur sagt zum Beispiel "Bring Person X um." Das Spiel verlaesst sich aber dann eben darauf, dass du ja einfach nur zum Marker rennen musst und dadurch schon weisst wo alles ist. Wenn du die Marker nun also komplett abschaltest, dann hast du keine Ahnung wo du hin musst was in so einer grossen Welt wie z.B. Odyssey die Quest komplett ad absurdum fuehrt. Das war eben in Rollenspielen wie denen von Piranha Bytes zum Beispiel noch anders (und mMn besser) designt, da gibt dir der Questgeber eine Wegbeschreibung oder zumindest eine Generelle Richtung vor. Das war dann ja auch Teil des Spasses an der Quest, den Weg zu finden. Jetzt geht es halt nur noch darum dem Marker anchzulaufen. Da helfen dir auch zig Optionen nichts, wenn das Spieldesign darauf angepasst ist. Das finde ich schon auch schade.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Oktober 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Denn selbst mit den Mods und moeglichst vielen Hilfen ausgeschaltet muss man trotzdem immer wieder Marker nachschauen. Das liegt einfach am Game Design. Viele Quests z.B. sind so aufgebaut, dass dir dein Auftraggeber nur sagt zum Beispiel "Bring Person X um."



Genau das ist auch das Problem dabei. In vielen Spielen lassen sich solche Spielhilfen per Mod, Configdatei oder im Spiel selbst abschalten, aber die Spiele bieten dann oft keine alternativen Möglichkeiten den Ort oder die Person zu finden, die man sucht. Dishonored 1 und 2 sind für mich da perfekte Beispiele, wie man beides umsetzen kann: Auf der einen Seite kann man sich im HUD nahezu alles anzeigen lassen, was wichtig ist. Wer das nicht möchte, kann sich aber auch in verschiedenen Stufen Einstellungen anpassen und so für sich persönlich das richtige Spielerlebnis finden. 

Auch Outcast hatte da ein tolles System: Wenn man z. B. irgend einen questrelevanten Charakter gesucht hat, dann konnte man einfach jeden NPC darauf ansprechen und bekam dann als Antwort sowas wie "Ich habe ihm zuletzt weit nördlich von hier" oder "Das ist der Typ da drüben" (und er zeigt auf den NPC) bekommen. Fand ich ein richtig tolles Feature, das es leider in so gut wie keinem anderen Spiel gab (spontan fällt mir keins ein).

Dass das Finden bestimmter Orte und Personen mit immer größer werdenden Spielwelten ein Problem ist, ist mir klar. Aber das ist vielleicht auch einer der Gründe, warum ich kein Fan davon bin, dass Spiele immer größer werden müssen. Lieber habe ich kleine, dafür detailliertere Gebiete, wo jede Ecke einzigartig ist, als riesige Landschaften, von denen große Teile vom Spiel praktisch ungenutzt bleiben.

Aber das ist auch nicht das einzige Problem, das ich mit Ubisoft Spielen habe. Da gibt es so viele kleine und größere Designentscheidungen, die mich stören. Ich mag einfach deren ganze Open World Philosophie nicht. Wie vorher schon erwähnt: Für mich spielen sich fast alle Open World Titel von Ubisoft, als wäre man in einem riesigen Freizeitpark, vollgepackt mit einzig auf den Spieler zugeschnittenen Attraktionen. 

Da hat mir z. B. das Design (um mal bei Open World Spielen mit historischem Setting zu bleiben) von Kingdom Come Deliverance sehr viel besser gefallen. Ist als RPG natürlich auch ein anderes Genre, aber für mich hat sich das einfach deutlich immersiver und lebendiger angefühlt. Man selbst fühlte sich da einfach, als würde man in dieser Welt leben, und nicht als ob diese Welt einfach um einen herum als riesiger Spielplatz erschaffen wurde.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2020)

Mafia 1. Zwischenzeitlich hat mich das Spiel echt aufgeregt. Speziell in der Mission "Glückspilz". Mehrere gezielte Kopfschüsse aus weniger als 10 m mit der Pistole und die Gegner rennen fröhlich weiter und machen einen kalt. Notfalls mit einer Schrotflinte mit einem Schuß aus 100 m. Morellos Bruder ist trotzdem Geschichte. Aber teils hat das nichts mit Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun sondern mit Idiotie. Hinzu kommt im Eisenbahndepot wird man abgeknallt. Der Autosave lädt den Standort aber man hat die vorher eingesammelten Molotovs nicht mehr und muß auch wegen dem Sanipack wieder zurückrennen in die eine Halle. Sind zwar nur 100 m aber es nervt trotzdem. Und ich habe irgendwie seit kurzem Soundprobleme. In den Cutscenes gibt es keine Sprachausgabe/Ton mehr.  Ungefähr ab der Mission mit dem Parkhaus.

Trotz dieser Schwachpunkte ist das Spiel aber immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Oktober 2020)

*Tiny Bunny*

Manchmal packt mich die spontan Lust etwas für mich völlig Neues auszuprobieren. In diesem Fall ist es eine Visual Novel mit Horrorthematik. Allerdings ist das Ganze wirklich nur schwer als Spiel zu bezeichnen. Vielleicht wäre der "Was lest ihr gerade" Thread besser für solche "Spiele" geeignet. Alles in allem hat mir dieses kleine (und bei Steam kostenlose) Horror-Häppchen gut gefallen. Die Klischees sind natürlich 100%ig Manga/Anime, aber die Geschichte ist spannend und gut erzählt und die Hintergründe sind gut gemacht, der Sound und die Musik sehr atmosphärisch. Allerdings war Tiny Bunny mit knapp einer Stunde "Spiel"zeit wirklich sehr kurz, allerdings war es auch nur die erste Episode.

Alles in allem hat mich das Konzept aber neugierig gemacht und ich warte jetzt gespannt auf die nächste Episode. Bis dahin hab ich mir, gemütlich für die Couch am Fernseher, eine weitere Visual Novel gegönnt, da sie gerade bei GOG im Angebot war:


*The House in Fata Morgana*

Diese Visual Novel soll ne ganze Ecke umfangreicher sein, als Tiny Bunny, und ebenfalls in die Horror-/Mystery-Richtung gehen (Oktober ist ja schließlich Halloween-Zeit). Bisher hab ich knapp 2 Stunden gespielt und auch hier gibt es reichlich Anime/Manga Klischees, allerdings war ich darauf ja vorbereitet  Das Spiel nimmt sich auf jeden Fall sehr viel mehr Zeit für's Erzählen der Geschichte. Während Tiny Bunny schon relativ früh die ersten Schocker bot (bei einer Stunde Spielzeit logisch) nimmt sich The House in Fata Morgana erstmal sehr viel Zeit die Charaktere und das ganze Setting vorzustellen.

Storytechnisch geht es um ein altes Herrenhaus, das wohl verflucht sein soll. Man selbst kehrt ohne Erinnerung dorthin zurück und begegnet dort einem Dienstmädchen, das einen erstmal über die Geschichte des Hauses und dessen Bewohner in der Vergangenheit informiert. Die Story soll sich wohl über mehrere Jahrhunderte erstrecken und bisher habe ich nur in die Geschichte zweier Teenager-Geschwister hineingeschaut, die vor einigen hundert Jahren in dem Haus, das auch "Rose Manor" genannt wird, lebten.

Soundtrack und Geräuschkulisse gefallen mir auch hier ziemlich gut. Die Charakterportraits sind schön gezeichnet, die Hintergründe wirken allerdings sehr verwaschen (wie ein grobes Gemälde) und nicht so detailliert, wie in Tiny Bunny. Auch konnte ich, anders, als in Tiny Bunny, bisher nicht wirklich irgendwelche Orte selbständig erkunden. Aber darüber kann ich hinwegsehen, ebenfalls über die Bildschirmauflösung von 1024 x 768 inkl. 4:3 Format. Bei dem Spiel geht es ja auch nicht um die Grafik, sondern um die Geschichte, die bisher sehr gut geschrieben ist. Und die Atmosphäre unterstreicht die Grafik, gemeinsam mit dem Sound und der Musik, trotzdem sehr passend.

Zielgruppe sind sicher eher Teenager/junge Erwachsene, aber auch als "alter Mann" (Ü30 bzw. sehr viel näher an U40) bin ich bisher relativ begeistert von der Erzählweise und der Charakterentwicklung. Es ist für mich halt wirklich ein völlig neues Konzept, da ich mich vorher nie mit dem Thema Visual Novel befasst habe. Abgesehen von den Anime/Manga Klischees, die mich aber nicht großartig stören, haben sich meine Vorurteile bisher nicht bestätigt. Mir macht das Lesen Spaß, auch wenn's, wie gesagt, nicht wirklich als Spiel durchgeht. Selbst ein Telltale Spiel bietet da sehr viel mehr Interaktions- und Entscheidungsfreiheit.


*edit* Ich muss mal mein Browserfenster kleiner machen, dann schreibe ich auch nicht ständig versehentlich solche Walls of Text.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe heute die ersten Stunden *Watch Dogs Legion* gespielt und es gefällt mir ausgezeichnet, obwohl ich noch nicht viel mehr gemacht habe, als ein paar Mitglieder für meine Gang zu rekrutieren. 
Dazu gehören u.a. ein gealterter Punk, der hacken kann, eine Bühnenautorin mit schnellem Internet, eine Bauarbeiterin, der ich erstmal einen Rock angezogen habe, ein berenteter Rechtsanwalt und ein irischer Chiropraktiker, der getarnt in Kliniken gelangen kann. 
Ich spiele das Spiel auf Englisch und liebe die Dialekte einfach, gerade den vom Chiropraktiker. 

Grafisch sehr schön, nachdem ich etwas länger brauchte, um Gamma und Kontrast ordentlich einzustellen. Mit Raytracing und den Einstellungen auf Ultra läuft es überraschend gut. Laut Benchmark bei 50-60 FPS, was für mich absolut in Ordnung ist. Ich hatte da etwas Sorge, aber so passt es. 

Macht also ordentlich Spaß und das Setting ist einfach meins. Und das Konzept, dass man jeden NPC spielen kann, funktioniert ebenfalls gut, da die Charaktere, die ich nun habe, sehr unterschiedlich sind und dadurch alles noch sehr individuell wirkt. 

Ansonsten sind wir vier tapferen Geisterjäger immer noch sehr motiviert in Phasmophobia unterwegs.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2020)

Weiterhin Watch Dogs Legion. Habe weitere Mitglieder rekrutiert, manche davon mit einzigartigen Skills. Das Spiel macht weiterhin viel Spaß. Aber...ich finde keine Nebenmissionen. 

Eine habe ich für die Bare-Nuckle-Liga und dann halt die Rekrutierungsquests, aber sonst finde ich nichts, was mich verwirrt. 
Ich bin bei der „Die Vergangenheit ausgraben“-Hauptquest. Angeblich soll es im HQ Nebenmissionen durch Teammitglieder geben, aber bis auf das ein oder andere Gespräch war da noch nichts. 
Muss ich erst noch weiterspielen, oder hat Ubi hier das Gegenteil zu Odyssey erschaffen?


----------



## sealofdarkness (1. November 2020)

Eigentlich würde ich ja jetzt auch hier schreiben, dass ich mit großer Freude *Watch Dogs: Legion* spiele, in welches ich schon fast 20h investiert habe... Tja eigentlich, denn ich kann das Spiel erstmal aufgrund von gamebreaking bugs zur Seite legen. Mein Spielstand lässt sich nicht mehr laden und ich bin nicht der Einzige. Ein neues Spiel anzufangen geht, allerdings meinten schon Spieler in den offiziellen Ubisoft Foren, dass ihr neues Savegame wieder nach 4 Stunden Spielzeit kaputt war... Sehr schade. 

Mir graut es schon vor dem Release von AC Valhalla.


----------



## Zybba (1. November 2020)

sealofdarkness schrieb:


> Mir graut es schon vor dem Release von AC Valhalla.


Einfach nicht direkt zum Release kaufen. Nach ein paar Wochen sollten die gröbsten Bugs behoben sein.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2020)

Oha, habe gerade erstmal den entsprechenden Ordner gesichert.


----------



## sealofdarkness (1. November 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Einfach nicht direkt zum Release kaufen. Nach ein paar Wochen sollten die gröbsten Bugs behoben sein.



bzw. ein paar Tage warten und ständig in den Support Foren Ausschau halten, ob es schwerwiegende Bugs gibt


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2020)

Na toll. Ich habe dafür gerade bei den DLC das HD-Texturen-Paket angeklickt. Jetzt lädt der Launcher 15 GB und ich kann nicht spielen.

Und wahrscheinlich sieht es damit gar nicht so viel besser aus und ruckelt. 

Edit: ok, ich habe den Download abbrechen können.


----------



## Zybba (1. November 2020)

sealofdarkness schrieb:


> bzw. ein paar Tage warten und ständig in den Support Foren Ausschau halten, ob es schwerwiegende Bugs gibt


oder so!


----------



## Neawoulf (1. November 2020)

*Star Wars Squadrons*

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal Star Wars Squadrons gegönnt. Zuerst waren die Performance und Bildqualität ziemlich mies und mein Eindruck neutral unterwältigt, aber nachdem ich ein wenig gegooglet habe und ein paar Anpassungen in der Config-Datei gemacht habe, lief das Spiel richtig gut und sieht auch recht gut aus, von der miesen Kantenglättung mal abgesehen (temporäre Kantenglättung und VR passt einfach nicht zusammen). Und das Fliegen macht ne Menge Spaß, auch wenn ich bisher nur zum Test die ersten beiden Missionen mit Controller geflogen bin (HOTAS muss mal wieder angeschlossen werden). Die Unterhaltungen mit den Fliegerkollegen zwischen den Missionen weckt angenehme Erinnerungen an die Wing Commander Reihe, auch wenn die Unterhaltungen hier wohl nicht so umfangreich ausfallen werden.

Was mir richtig gut gefällt: Die fetten Schiffe! Egal, ob Sternzerstörer, Mon Calamari Kreuzer oder die anderen Schiffe ... das sind einfach richtig fette Pötte und die 3d-Modelle sind ziemlich detailliert. Ich hab ein paar Kritiken gelesen, dass die großen Schiffe zu klein dargestellt wären, aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich das nicht. Wenn man schnell genug fliegt und ein Stück weit weg ist, dann spielt einem die Wahrnehmung schnell einen Streich. Das merke ich z. B. in Elite Dangerous, wo ich mir oft genug gedacht habe: "Der Planet sieht aber echt klein aus" ... nope, war nicht klein. Ich war nur verdammt schnell und sehr weit weg. Wenn man dann aber mal näher an so einen MC80 Kreuzer oder nen Sternenzerstörer ran fliegt, dann merkt man ziemlich schnell, wie riesig diese Teile sind. Klar ist man bei Vollschub schnell dran vorbei, aber mit ein paar hundert km/h Fluggeschwindigkeit sind 1600 Meter Länge bei so einem Schiff auch schnell überwunden. Ich glaube, die Größenverhältnisse sind schon ziemlich in Ordnung in dem Spiel.

Die Kampagne sieht bisher gut aus, nur die Darstellung der Zwischensequenzen in vorgerendertem 2d gefällt mir nicht. Wenn man schon einen VR-Titel draus macht, dann sollten auch die Zwischensequenzen daran angepasst werden. Mit der Steuerung hab ich ein paar Probleme, aber sobald das HOTAS angeschlossen ist, wird es die sicher nicht mehr geben. Größtes Problem ist für mich, die Schubregler mit dem Controller auf eine bestimmte Position zu stellen ohne dabei auf die Anzeige zu schauen. Mit nem Schubhebel fühlt man halt die 50%. Wenn man nur den Controller-Stick bewegt, dann nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Weiterhin Watch Dogs Legion. Habe weitere Mitglieder rekrutiert, manche davon mit einzigartigen Skills. Das Spiel macht weiterhin viel Spaß. Aber...ich finde keine Nebenmissionen.
> 
> Eine habe ich für die Bare-Nuckle-Liga und dann halt die Rekrutierungsquests, aber sonst finde ich nichts, was mich verwirrt.
> Ich bin bei der „Die Vergangenheit ausgraben“-Hauptquest. Angeblich soll es im HQ Nebenmissionen durch Teammitglieder geben, aber bis auf das ein oder andere Gespräch war da noch nichts.
> Muss ich erst noch weiterspielen, oder hat Ubi hier das Gegenteil zu Odyssey erschaffen?



Es gibt Nebenmissionen. Die angesprochene Bare-Nuckle Liga ist wohl eine (findet man ja auf der Straße). Dann Paketlieferungen (ebenso in irgendwelchen Straßennischen). Bin auch erst am Anfang. Bin im HQ drin und hab die ersten beiden Storymissionen nach dem Anschlag gemacht (Propaganda stören und Infos besorgen). Schade, daß man den Startcharakter verliert.  Der hätte mir als Protagonist gefallen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gibt Nebenmissionen. Die angesprochene Bare-Nuckle Liga ist wohl eine (findet man ja auf der Straße). Dann Paketlieferungen (ebenso in irgendwelchen Straßennischen). Bin auch erst am Anfang. Bin im HQ drin und hab die ersten beiden Storymissionen nach dem Anschlag gemacht (Propaganda stören und Infos besorgen). Schade, daß man den Startcharakter verliert.  Der hätte mir als Protagonist gefallen.



Ich glaube, ich bin mittlerweile bei 20 Stunden und die einzige Nebenmission, die ich ich bislang hatte, war die Bare-Nuckle-Liga. Das mit den Paketen ist doch eher so eine Nebenbeschäftigung ohne Story. 
Morgen werde ich mal den Bezirk befreien, in dem das HQ ist. Vielleicht ploppt dann was auf. Es soll wohl 15 Nebenmissionen geben.

Das ist zur Zeit aber auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt und eigentlich ein Lob, weil das Setting so großartig ist, dass ich in der Stadt noch mehr unternehmen will. Gerade bei Nacht ist London so wunderschön. Vorhin gab es dann auch noch Nebel an der Themse...absolut atmosphärisch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. November 2020)

Ich hab mich doch mal dazu überwunden, den Gamepass von MS zu nutzen und spiele aktuell *Forza Motorsport 7*. 

Möglicherweise irre ich mich und meine Erinnerung ist etwas verklärt, aber grafisch scheint es z.B. hinter Project Cars 2 zurück zustehen. Dafür aber spielt es sich deutlich einsteigerfreundlicher und bietet mir gleichzeitig einen gute Herausforderung und überfordert mich als "Rennspiel-Muffel" auch nicht. Macht echt Laune.


----------



## Strauchritter (2. November 2020)

WoW läuft so langsam wieder an, Hexxerlein hat gestern die 50 geknackt.  Aber wer wird Main? Und welcher Pakt? Probleme sind das, ich sag's euch 
Leveln geht deutlich smoother und schneller, Chromie Time ist super, ABER warum wird man sobald man Level 50 wird nach 60 Sekunden nach OG teleportiert und kann dann Chromie nicht mehr anreden? 
Vllt möchte ich Legion ja auch nach dem Erreichen der Maximalstufe weiterspielen? Sehr schade, dass den Spielern hier nicht einfach die Wahl gelassen wird à la Hinweis bei Level 50 
"Du kannst mit diesem Button Chromie Time beenden oder du spielst den Content weiter wenn du willst" ....
Klar konnte ich zurück nach Legion, aber jetzt fehlt halt die Skalierung, sprich ich bin meist fünf Level über den Mobs und und orgel da so durch :/ 
Heut sollte meine neue Maus eintrudeln, hoffe die taugt was^^ 
Rainbow Six lässt immer noch das Rework vom Lord missen, dafür wurde Glaz überraschend gestärkt. 
Leider wenden sich immer mehr Bekannte von Among Us ab, der Hype im eigenen Umfeld lässt wohl nach, sehr schade 
Zeitlich könnte es knapp werden vor Shadowlands den neuen Rechner zu basteln, die AMD Karten releasen ja leider erst am 18.11


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich doch mal dazu überwunden, den Gamepass von MS zu nutzen und spiele aktuell *Forza Motorsport 7*.
> 
> Möglicherweise irre ich mich und meine Erinnerung ist etwas verklärt, aber grafisch scheint es z.B. hinter Project Cars 2 zurück zustehen. Dafür aber spielt es sich deutlich einsteigerfreundlicher und bietet mir gleichzeitig einen gute Herausforderung und überfordert mich als "Rennspiel-Muffel" auch nicht. Macht echt Laune.


Ich spiele im Augenblick Forza Horizon 4 was grafisch vgl.bar mit Forza 7 sein dürfte ... ich finde beides mit max. Details, 4x AA und 1440p *deutlich* ansprechender als pCars2. 

Horizon 4 ist etwas lockerer als Forza 4, was die Events und Rennen betrifft ... manchmal nervt dieses Festival Gelaber schon ein wenig, aber eines kann man Horizon 4 sicherlich nicht absprechen: Abwechslung.



Strauchritter schrieb:


> WoW läuft so langsam wieder an, [...]


Iiiiiieeeeh ... ein WoW-Retail-Spieler!  

Ich spiel aktuell auch WoW, aber Classic und fiebere schon Naxx entgegen ... AQ40 & Naxx hab ich "damals" nicht mehr mitgemacht, AQ40 sind 9/9 Bosse besiegt und ich bin wirklich gespannt ob Naxxramas so hart ist, wie die Spieler immer gern fabulieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. November 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich spiele im Augenblick Forza Horizon 4 was grafisch vgl.bar mit Forza 7 sein dürfte ... ich finde beides mit max. Details, 4x AA und 1440p *deutlich* ansprechender als pCars2.
> 
> Horizon 4 ist etwas lockerer als Forza 4, was die Events und Rennen betrifft ... manchmal nervt dieses Festival Gelaber schon ein wenig, aber eines kann man Horizon 4 sicherlich nicht absprechen: Abwechslung.



Horizon 4 hab ich auch am Wochenende ein paar Stunden gespielt. Aber Motorsport 7 gefällt mir dann doch etwas besser.  Liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass mir der "lockere" Ton, den Horizon anschlägt, aktuell auch weniger zusagt.


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Horizon 4 hab ich auch am Wochenende ein paar Stunden gespielt. Aber Motorsport 7 gefällt mir dann doch etwas besser.  Liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass mir der "lockere" Ton, den Horizon anschlägt, aktuell auch weniger zusagt.


... wie gesagt, manchmal geht es einem wirklich auf die Nüsse dieses pseudo-coole Gehabe.

Was aber ganz nett sind, sind bestimmte Event-Rennen, z.B. gegen ein Hoovercraft und eine Dampflok. Da hat dann auch mein Kleiner Spass dabei zu fahren.


----------



## LOX-TT (2. November 2020)

Ist halt leider in Mode dieses "coole" fancy (schrille Outfits, dämliche Tänze/Gesten) Fortnite-Gehampel


----------



## Strauchritter (2. November 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ist halt leider in Mode dieses "coole" fancy (schrille Outfits, dämliche Tänze/Gesten) Fortnite-Gehampel



Jop, bei Forza mein Hauptkritikpunkt. Da drehst du am Glücksrad und hoffst auf coole Autos, aber nein es ist ein Hut und eine Ententanzanimation.....
Und den Hut hatte ich schon!


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Jop, bei Forza mein Hauptkritikpunkt. Da drehst du am Glücksrad und hoffst auf coole Autos, aber nein es ist ein Hut und eine Ententanzanimation.....
> Und den Hut hatte ich schon!


... hmmmm, das ist eben eine etwas andere Form der Belohnung bei einem Stufenaufstieg.

Klar ist da jede menge Schrott dabei, aber: braucht man ja nicht wirklich nutzen. Weder die Outfits, noch die Tänze. Sondern schön Geld und ggf. tolle Autos ... that's how i roll! Quasi. Gestern den Golf I GTi bekommen!


----------



## Strauchritter (2. November 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gestern den Golf I GTi bekommen!



Noice  Wehe du baust da nen V8 oder sowas ein! Nur Original ist Legal! Zumindest bei Oldtimern 
Mir gefallen die Rallye Rennen am Besten. Schön mit dem Manta 400 über Stock und Stein


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. November 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wie gesagt, manchmal geht es einem wirklich auf die Nüsse dieses pseudo-coole Gehabe.
> 
> Was aber ganz nett sind, sind bestimmte Event-Rennen, z.B. gegen ein Hoovercraft und eine Dampflok. Da hat dann auch mein Kleiner Spass dabei zu fahren.


Klar, spaßig ist es und eben auch für eine breitere (und jüngere) Zielgruppe. Ich spiele es ja auch grundsätzlich gern.  Aber ich brauch auch mal was seriöses. Wobei....



Strauchritter schrieb:


> Jop, bei Forza mein Hauptkritikpunkt. Da drehst du am Glücksrad und hoffst auf coole Autos, aber nein es ist ein Hut und eine Ententanzanimation.....
> Und den Hut hatte ich schon!


...Forza Motorsport solche "schrillen" Designs für den Avatar auch anbietet. Die lasse ich zwar links liegen, aber es reißt einen doch irgendwie dann raus.


----------



## McDrake (2. November 2020)

EINGENTLICH wollte ich *Division 2* mal spielen.
Schlummert auf meiner HS und habs nach Division 1 kurz angespielt.
Jetzt hatte ich wieder mal Lust auf so einen Shooter.
Aber dauernde Verbindungsunterbrüche nerven mich grad gewaltig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. November 2020)

Eine erste Runde Tooth and Tail mit meiner besseren Hälfte, die noch nie ein Strategiespiel gespielt hat. Deshalb erstmal gegen einen Gegner, der rein GAR NICHTS tut. Erstmal basics erklären  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel ist in vielerlei Hinsicht einzigartig. Durch den tollen Artstyle und den Charme mit den Tier-Einheiten hebt es sich wohltuend von anderen RTS ab. Zudem ist es schnell zu erklären und begreifen, aber schwer zu meistern. Ausserdem lässt es sich als eines der wenigen RTS hervorragend mit Gamepad spielen, und hat einen offline-Koopmode mit Splitscreen. Sieht man auch nicht mehr heutzutage.


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2020)

Bin derzeit gerade in Lordran unterwegs - hab *Dark Souls Remastered *angefangen letztens und finde es einfach nur gut.

Nachdem ich bei früheren "Durchgängen" immer aufgrund von Zeitmangel oder sonstwas weggestorben bin, bin ich dieses Mal so weit wie noch nie - und es macht richtig viel Spaß!

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. November 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bin derzeit gerade in Lordran unterwegs - hab *Dark Souls Remastered *angefangen letztens und finde es einfach nur gut.
> 
> Nachdem ich bei früheren "Durchgängen" immer aufgrund von Zeitmangel oder sonstwas weggestorben bin, bin ich dieses Mal so weit wie noch nie - und es macht richtig viel Spaß!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


Viel Spaß.  

Ich hab mir neben Forza Motorsport 7 auch mal wieder Dark Souls 2 gegönnt. Zwar nicht so gut, wie Teil 1 oder 3, aber geil ist es trotzdem.  Auch wenn ich in das Spiel die letzten Jahre gut (Vanilla + Scholar of the First Sin) 200-300h investiert habe. So ziemlich jedes Dark Souls hat bei mir minimum 150h Spielzeit.


----------



## Strauchritter (6. November 2020)

Update zur Maus: ist Top, bin sehr zufrieden bislang (am nächsten Tag gleich noch passendes Pad dazu bestellt^^) aber die Umgewöhnung in WoW von vorher 2-3 Spells gebinded und Rest geklickt hin zu so gut wie alles gebinded und kaum noch geklickt ist sehr krass, komm aktuell null klar mit meinem Monk. Steh täglich 15-30 Minuten an der Tankpuppe und übe die vorher so vertraute Rota, aber bislang 
Aber bis SL ist ja noch bissl hin  
Auf der Contraseite dafür nervt Blizzard mich grade übelst, weil die haben ja mit dem Prepatch die Rufbeschränkungen bei den verbündeten Völkern entfernt, die Hochbergtauren konnte ich somit easy freischalten, ABER diese Pfeifen haben bei den Nachtgeborenen zwar "du braucht Ruf auf ehrfürchtig" entfernt ALLERDINGS die Questreihe zum Freischalten ist IMMER NOCH an den Ruf bei der Fraktion gebunden. Nicht nur müsstest du, respektive ich, Suramar KOMPLETT durchquesten, nein nein, die Queststränge werden erst nach und nach bei entsprechenden Ruf freigeschalten....
Fazit: Schäm dich Blizzard und keine Nachtgeborenen für mich solange das nicht geändert wird. Mir eh ein Rätsel warum sie nicht die Legion Völker für alle freigeschalten haben. Bei BfA Allied Races kann ich es noch nachvollziehen, dass dem nicht so ist. 
Mhm was gibts noch.... die neuen AMD CPUs sind wohl sehr nice, was toll ist, jetzt müsste ich nur noch einen kaufen aber noch fehlen ja die Grafikkarten^^ 
Den Traum des neuen Rechner zu SL Release hab ich mittlerweile aufgegeben, aber hey, noch lebt mein aktueller Laptop ja noch,. So halb. Im Großen und Ganzen. Quasi.


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> [...]


Wortwahl!


----------



## ribald (6. November 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wortwahl!



Da geht grade wieder so viel schief, kein Wunder das man sich da aufregt.


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2020)

Ich hab ja nichts gegen aufregen ... und wenn Retail scheitert, um so besser: bleiben mehr bei meinem Classic! 

Kritik kann man ja äußern, aber bestimmte Dinge mussen nicht sein ... jedenfalls nicht hier im Forum.


----------



## Strauchritter (6. November 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wortwahl!



Hab's angepasst


----------



## golani79 (7. November 2020)

?So, nach "nur" 9 Jahren, habe ich endlich *Dark Souls* inkl DLC beendet 


Habe damals die Prepare to Die Edition bei Gameware bestellt, für die XBox 360


Sonderlich weit kam ich da aber nie bzw hab ich nie wirklich weit gespielt und Zeit investiert.

Bin immer irgendwie "weggestorben" .. keine Ahnung wieso*


Die Jahre vergingen und die Nachfolger, sowie Bloodborne gesellten sich in meine Spielesammlung. Dark Souls 3 und Bloodborne habe ich beendet (jedoch noch nicht die DLCs)


Bei Dark Souls 2 ist der Funke noch nicht sonderlich übergesprungen .. aber wird wohl nochmal ne Chance bekommen.


Jetzt habe ich mir auch die Remastered für PS4 geholt und mich drangesetzt - und ich bin dabei geblieben 


Im Nachhinein war es gar nicht so schwer - für Ornstein and Smough habe ich die meisten Versuche gebraucht ... so 10-12*

Alle anderen Bosse gingen meistens beim 2./3. oder teilweise auch schon beim ersten Versuch - nur sehr selten waren 1-2 mehr erforderlich.


Insgesamt ein sehr gutes Spiel, mit toller Atmosphäre .. hinterlässt nur nicht immer gute Stimmung, weil's teilweise schon recht depri sein kann - sowohl vom Leveldesign, als auch von den Charakteren die man trifft und deren Geschichten.


Hat auch ein paar coole passive Multiplayer Features, die zur Atmosphäre beitragen!


Was für ne tolle Spielerfahrung!



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSamus666 (7. November 2020)

Ich quäle mich durch Castlevania Lords of Shadows...
Dabei möchte ich ja das Spiel mögen, da ja Castlevania draufsteht! 
Aber es fühlt sich einfach fast nie wie ein Serienteil an. Das liegt am Setting des ersten und auch dem letzten Drittels des Spiels, wo man sich ausschließlich im hellen Tageslicht in Gegenden fortbewegt, die null mit dem zu tun haben, wie es in den Horrorfilm- und Buchvorlagen, aber auch in der Realität aussieht. Die Gegenden sind, sowie die Charaktere und Monster besser 8n nem Fantasy-RPG aufgehoben. Es liegt auch am Soundtrack, der überhaupt nichts gemein mit dem stets brillanten ST der japanischen Serienteile gemein hat (es ist 0815-Filmmusik, absolut austauschbar!)...
Die Story nimmt sich viel zu ernst, ohne aber dabei jemals gut zu werden. Die Slapstick-Einlagen wirken bei der Geschichte genauso deplaziert wie der Parn, das magische, mit Akzent sprechende Pferd und das komische akrobatische Mädchen mit dem ganzen sinnlosen "uralte Fantasy-Kultur der Architekten"-Gedöns, das sie von sich gibt, obwohl sie ja stumm ist...
Dabei ist es trotz ein Paar Schlampereien spielerisch nicht schlecht. Es ist halt so, dass das Kampfsystem direkt aus God of War übernommen wurde, auch die -Kletter, - Sprung und Schwungpassagen kennt man aus den AAA-Titeln zu Genüge. Das ist eben das Problem. Castlevania LoS scheißt auf die Eigenheiten der Serie einen großen Haufen und ersetzt diese mit generischem Material, das es genauso in zig anderen Franchises gibt.

Warum ich es trotzdem das 2. Mal gespielt habe? Weil irgendwas in mir das Spiel mögen will, da die Level der Kapitel 5-9 teils wirklich toll gemacht sind und ich mich da immer wieder entdeckt habe, wie ich die klassischen Musikstücke zum Gameplay und den Kamerafahrten gesummt habe.
So bleibt DmC die beste 3D-Alternative für Castlevania-Fans, zumindest so lange, bis From Software eine Kreuzung aus Dark Souls und Sekiro veröffentlicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. November 2020)

Vampire The Masquerade Redemption. Zuletzt vor drei Jahren gespielt 

https://forum.pcgames.de/videospiel...hread-spielt-ihr-gerade-608.html#post10104136

...und nun wieder erneut. Aber inzwischen krieg ich meine Original-CDs nicht mehr zum laufen, musste also auf die gog-Version ausweichen. Die funzt zum Glück tadellos. Den Widescreenfix hab ich ja 2017 schon verwendet, jetzt noch zusätzlich einen HD Texturepack. Die Unterschiede sind nur fein, aber die Texturen wirken halt jetzt nicht mehr so matschig wie vorher.

ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr wird man aus dem Titel wohl nicht mehr herausholen können, es sei denn man bastelt das ganze Spiel komplett neu. Mit einem Remake rechne ich aber nicht wirklich, der Nachfolger war viel erfolgreicher.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2020)

Bin aktuell an *The Uncertain Episode 2: Light at the End* dran, 2 Stunden sind bisher darin geflossen.

Hat sich das Warten - immerhin 4 lange Jahre - nach dem was ich bisher gesehen habe gelohnt? Nun ja, teilweise.
Der Perspektiven-Wechsel ist auf jeden Fall ein schöner Gegenkontrast zu Episode 1, wo alles ja aus der Sicht der Roboter - im besonderen von RT - betrachtet wurde und man keiner menschlichen Seele begegnet... Naja, FAST keiner... 
Auch finde ich es gut dass die Fortsetzung technisch auf dem Niveau des Vorgängers bleibt und das gewohnte Feeling damit nicht gestört wird. Neugierig macht die Story über die Menschen in dieser trostlosen Zukunft auf jeden Fall.

Was mich nicht so unbedingt begeistert sind die Gesichter der Charaktere. Auch mit dem Wissen dass dieses Spiel von einem kleinem russischen Team mit kleinen Budget zustande gebracht wurde muss ich leider ganz ehrlich sagen dass die Mensch-Mimik hier äußerst veraltet ist und an die frühen 2000er-Spiele erinnert. Dass widerum die restlichen Animationen recht zeitgemäß scheinen macht das Gesamtbild ein wenig... Uneinheitlich. Mich dünkt die Entwickler kommen mit der Darstellung der Roboter-Figuren viel besser klar. ^^
Und auch die englische Sprachausgabe ist nur solide, mir fehlt das ein wenig Gefühl in den Worten der Sprecher. Aber immerhin keine Vollkatastrophe.

Episode 1 fand ich seinerzeit stark, daher wird es diese Episode ziemlich schwer haben an dessen Niveau noch anknüpfen zu können.
Aber enttäuscht bin ich auf keinen Fall, die Investition war wohl überlegt.


----------



## McDrake (8. November 2020)

Elite Dangerous

Jetzt hab ich mich endlich mal Mining angefasst.
Mininglaser und manuell einsammeln kannte ich schon... also die Grundlagen.

Aber da gibts ja noch Raketen, welche in einen Asteroiden bohren um "unterirdisch" abzubauen.
Man braucht da dann bei einem Minispiel ein wenig Geschick.

Dann kann man auch noch gewisse Asteroiden sprengen. 
Da brauchts dann wiederum andere Raketen.
Management der Sammeldrohnen will auch erst mal durchdacht werden.

Nach ca 5 Tut-Videos und probieren hab ich den Dreh raus.
Dauerte insgesamt knapp einen halben Tag.
Gut, dass ich eine Python in der Garage hatte, welche dafür gut geeignet ist.

Geld lässt sich damit recht einfach und gefahrlos verdienen.
Mit meinen nicht sehr tollen Skill sind 20-30 Millionen pro Stunde drin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Next Step: Kämpfen


----------



## Neawoulf (8. November 2020)

Kleines Update zu *Divinity Original Sin 2*:

Bin immer noch damit beschäftigt und jetzt bei knapp über 80 Spielstunden. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass das Spiel anfängt sich zu ziehen und die Story und Charaktere mich nach wie vor nicht wirklich abholen. Die Spielwelt ist größtenteils recht schön gemacht, das Kampf- und Magiesystem auch (eines der besten, die ich kenne). Aber aufgrund der nicht generell schlechten, aber doch sehr einfallslosen Story und Dialoge komme ich langsam an einen Punkt, wo ich überlege, ob ich das Spiel noch weiterspielen möchte bzw. ob die Zeit nicht in ein anderes Spiel besser investiert wäre. 80 Stunden sind schon echt viel Zeit und ich hab nicht den Eindruck, als wäre ich auch nur in der Nähe des Spielendes. Die ersten ca. 50 Stunden waren großartig, aber danach wurde es dann immer zäher.

Mal schauen, eine oder zwei Wochen werde ich noch weitermachen. Danach entscheide ich dann, ob ich's durchspiele oder ob ich die Zeit lieber mit anderen Spielen verbringe. An alte und neue Oldschool-RPGs wie Baldurs Gate 2, Planescape Torment, Knights of the old Republic, Dragon Age Origins, Pillars of Eternity oder Disco Elysium kommt es für mich jedenfalls leider nicht ran. Ich kann auch mit dem Larian-Humor irgendwie nicht so viel anfangen. Aus dem Grund werde ich wohl auch von Baldurs Gate 3 Abstand halten.

*edit* Und ich hab ja auch noch *Star Wars Squadrons* und *The House in Fata Morgana*, die mir im Moment beide sehr viel Spaß machen, auch wenn Star Wars Squadrons wohl bald durchgespielt sein wird.


----------



## Zybba (8. November 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Divinity Original Sin 2*


Ich hatte in Akt 2 oder 3 auch mal einen Hänger weil es sich zog und hab daher länger nicht gespielt.
War dann aber froh, dass ich es irgendwann später noch beendet habe.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (9. November 2020)

Anlässlich meiner kleinen Spritztour nach South Ashfield, die ich die vergangenen Tage unternommen habe, würde ich nun gerne ein paar Eindrücke zu *Silent Hill 4: The Room* loswerden. Man verzeihe mir die Schamlosigkeit. ^^

Man schlüpft in die Rolle von Henry Townshed, einem Normalo, dem, wie der Name des Spiels bereits vermuten lässt, die Bude ziemlich übel mitspielt. Henrys Rumpelkammer hindert ihn nämlich daran, nach draußen zu gehen. Dazu kommen Albträume sowie diverse defekte Haushaltsgeräte, die ihm jeglichen Kontakt zur Außenwelt verwehren und die Misere ist perfekt. Eines Tages entdeckt er jedoch ein klaffendes Loch in der Wand seines Badezimmers. Henry, seiner momentanen Situation denkbar überdrüssig, beschließt, durch eben jenes Loch zu schlüpfen...

Und da ist er auch schon. Dieser Moment, in dem einem zum ersten mal klar wird, dass sich hinter Henrys zunächst etwas schwächlichen und teilnahmslosen Art mehr verbergen muss als nur Verzweiflung oder gar Hoffnungslosigkeit. Sei es nun aus Neugier oder Langeweile, irgendwas scheint ihn dazu anzutreiben, angesichts seiner Umstände nicht die Nerven zu verlieren, sondern viel eher mehr oder weniger, nennen wir es mal mutig voranzuschreiten. Dieses Motiv zieht sich durch das gesamte Spiel und trägt zu dem Eindruck bei, dass es sich bei Henry eigentlich um ne ziemlich coole Socke handeln muss. Find ich gut von ihm.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist und bleibt Silent Hill 4 ein waschechtes Horror-Spiel. Die Charaktere haben fast alle eine Macke und die Orte, auf die man im Verlauf der Handlung trifft, sehen extrem uneinladend aus. Lediglich der Blick aus Henrys Apartment zeigt eine mehr oder weniger heile Welt, wie man sie vielleicht schon mal im wirklichen Leben gesehen hat. Das klingt zwar im ersten Moment recht strange, verleiht dem Spiel aber eine herrlich authentische Atmosphäre, handelt es sich bei den meisten Schauplätzen doch ausschließlich um die Tatorte makabrer Morde und anderer abscheulichen Verbrechen.

Ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen, dass mir das Spiel außerordentlich gut gefallen hat. Silent Hill 4 beschränkt sich nicht nur auf den genretypischen Psycho-Aspekt, sondern bietet auch jede Menge gutes Leveldesign sowie einen zugänglichen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Die Stellen, bei denen ich mal spicken musste, lassen sich an einer Hand abzählen und waren eher dem Umstand geschuldet, dass ich nicht tagelang an einem Rätsel knabbern will, das eigentlich ganz easy ist (Spoiler: Türcode, tote Katze, Andrew DeSalvos Geist).

Zum Abschluss noch ein lustiger Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes kommt Persona 4 Golden.


----------



## Strauchritter (9. November 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Next Step: Kämpfen



Fer-de-Lance


----------



## McDrake (9. November 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Fer-de-Lance



Danke für den Tipp. War auf der Suche nach einen PvE-Schiff.
Scheint wirklich eine gute Wahl zu sein. Werd ich heute mal noch einmal bissl Erz schürfen und dann eine FDL ausrüsten.


----------



## dessoul (9. November 2020)

Habe "Kingdom Come: Deliverance" angefangen. Was ist das für ein Spiel? Man schlüpft in die Rolle eines jungen Typen, Sohn eines Schmiedes, der in einem mittelalterlichen Dorf aufwächst. Der Vater fertigt ein Schwert für den ortsansässigen Lord an. Bevor es zur Übergabe kommen kann, wird das Dorf von einer feindlichen Streitmacht angegriffen und zerstört. Dabei werden dann alle der Hauptfigur wichtigen Personen (Eltern + Freundin) getötet. Der Junge kann entkommen, aber als er dann später wiederkommt, um seine Eltern zu begraben, wird er überfallen und ihm das Schwert abgenommen. Fortan ist will er dieses unbedingt zurückbekommen, um es endlich seinem Lord überreichen zu können..... 
Man merkt, an der Story hätten die noch richtig stark feilen können. 

Abseits von der Story ist das Setting richtig cool: Mittelalterliche Welt, richtig gut aussehend. Es ist einiges los. Man kann so ziemlich vieles machen: Kämpfer, Taschendieb, Einbrecher, Kochen, Alchemie, Jäger... (Schneider habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden) und Dinge wie Alchemie sind toll rübergebracht. Die Anwendung der Talente ist aber an die Zeit geknüpft, die man bisher damit verbracht hat. Man wird also mit der Zeit besser. Das führt aber am Anfang immer dazu, dass man bei der geringsten Herausforderung scheitert. Ich versuche, einen Soldaten im Schwertkampf zu besiegen? Ich sterbe ständig. Ich weiss, dass es später unheimlich einfach werden soll, aber da erstmal hinzukommen? Ich kann kaum was tragen, weil meine Figur unheimlich schwach ist. Ich versuche, Taschendiebstahl auszuüben? Ich werde ständig erwischt. Ich versuche Taschendiebstahl an schlafenden Menschen auszuüben (so als Grundübung im Spiel proglamiert): die wachen ständig auf und rufen dann nach der Wache.
Generell ist es so recht schwierig: z.B. hab ich versucht, mein Schwert zu schleifen. Da muss man dann eine Art Minispiel zum Schwertschleifen (!) machen, was bei mir dann ständig in einer Katastrophe endet.... :/

Der Story folgend werde ich nicht richtig warm mit der Hauptfigur. Auch gibt es da ähm... leichtes Chaos in der Story. Als Beispiel: Ich wurde dazu verdonnert, dem Sohn des Lords als Knecht beim jagen beizustehen. Das endet dann damit, dass ich ihm das Leben rette. Toll. Die nächste Szene ist, dass ich im Aufgang vor dem Haus stehe und plötzlich von einer Wache angegangen werde, die mich auf Diebesgut kontrollieren will. Ich hab da jetzt aber keinen Bock drauf, weil ich verdammtnochmal gerade erst aus dem Wald zurück bin und dem Sohn des Lords das Leben gerettet habe! Also renne ich weg und werde dann von der Wache getötet.... 
Ok, nächster Versuch: diesmal stosse ich nicht auf die Wache, die Story geht weiter, ich soll mit einem Suchtrupp in den Wald, einen Überfall auf einem Reiterhof aufklären. Ich reite mit und stelle fest, dass einer der Angestellten auf dem Reithof nach kurzer Befragung zu befreundeten Köhlern geflohen ist. Also suche ich jetzt die ganzen Köhler der Umgebung ab. Blöd nur, dass es mittlerweile schon Nacht ist und die Köhler alle schlafen. Die lassen sich auch nicht aufwecken. Das Spiel suggestiert, man könnte nicht warten, weil auch andere auf der Suche nach der Person sind. Also greife ich zu einem Trick: bei versuchtem Taschendiebstahl wachen die Personen dann aber doch auf, man sollte sie also befragen können. Das funktioniert bei den ersten drei Köhlern (komme an, alle schlafen, ich führe Taschendiebstahl aus, die wachen auf, ich kann sie befragen). Beim vierten Köhler rennt die Person, die ich dadurch aber aufwecken wollte, aber in einer irren Geschwindigkeit weg, vermutlich, um eine Wache zu holen..... 

Man sieht, ich bin nicht ganz begeistert von diesem Spiel. Es sieht richtig geil aus. Man kann unheimlich viel machen (auch wenns schwierig und frustrierend ist), aber die Story und Umsetzung (Kopfschüttel).
Ach ja: Man hat nur sehr begrenzt Speicherplätze. Man führt die Speicherung über Tränke aus, die aber ziemlich teuer sind. Und böse Nebenwirkungen haben können.... :/
(Oder man schläft, aber dazu benötigt man einen Schlafplatz)


----------



## Neawoulf (9. November 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hatte in Akt 2 oder 3 auch mal einen Hänger weil es sich zog und hab daher länger nicht gespielt.
> War dann aber froh, dass ich es irgendwann später noch beendet habe.



Ich bin aktuell praktisch am Ende von Kapitel 3 und kann jederzeit zum nächsten Kapitel springen, denke ich. Ich glaube, dann werde ich das auch bald mal tun, sobald ich ein paar letzte Nebenaufgaben erledigt habe.




dessoul schrieb:


> Ach ja: Man hat nur sehr begrenzt Speicherplätze. Man führt die Speicherung über Tränke aus, die aber ziemlich teuer sind. Und böse Nebenwirkungen haben können.... :/
> (Oder man schläft, aber dazu benötigt man einen Schlafplatz)



Zu dem Punkt gibt es aber tatsächlich Abhilfe: https://www.nexusmods.com/kingdomcomedeliverance/mods/1

Ist ne Mod, mit der man zu (fast) jeder Zeit speichern kann. Ich bin selbst auch jemand, den Speichersysteme mit Speicherpunkten oder begrenzen Speichermöglichkeiten ziemlich frustrieren (hab keine Lust längere Spielabschnitte mehrfach zu spielen), daher hat mir diese (oder zumindest ein ähnliche) Mod sehr geholfen.


----------



## Zybba (9. November 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dann werde ich das auch bald mal tun, sobald ich ein paar letzte Nebenaufgaben erledigt habe.


Hast du noch viele offen?

Ich habe über das ganze Spiel verteilt sooo viele liegen lassen.
Meist, weil ich nicht wusste, wo ich ansetzen muss, um sie zu lösen.
Lösungsweg nicht gefunden, an Rätseln gescheitert oder was auch immer...
Das war schon etwas unbefriedigend. Ich bin es nicht mehr gewöhnt, dass mir ein Spiel nicht alles mit dem Babylöffel in den Rachen drückt.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. November 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Hast du noch viele offen?
> 
> Ich habe über das ganze Spiel verteilt sooo viele liegen lassen.
> Meist, weil ich nicht wusste, wo ich ansetzen muss, um sie zu lösen.
> ...



Einige. Wobei viele definitiv in der Gegend um Driftwood nicht lösbar sind. Die Rätsel machen mir allerdings mit am meisten Spaß, da man viel mit den Fähigkeiten und der Spielphysik improvisieren kann.


----------



## dessoul (9. November 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich bin aktuell praktisch am Ende von Kapitel 3 und kann jederzeit zum nächsten Kapitel springen, denke ich. Ich glaube, dann werde ich das auch bald mal tun, sobald ich ein paar letzte Nebenaufgaben erledigt habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank!  Mir hat die bisherige Situation unheimliche Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Sehr guter Tip!


----------



## MichaelG (10. November 2020)

Spiele AC Odyssee und hab mal eine blöde Frage: Bin im Startgebiet in dem abgebrannten Dorf gewesen. Hab das Rätsel gelöst und die Dörfler vor der Tötung gerettet. Bin schon auf dem Schiff und auf dem Weg zum Wolf.

Aber beim Dorf gibt es keinen grünen Haken dahinter. Macht man da später noch einmal einen Quest oder ist das ein Bug?. Was ist mit dem Brennfieber?


----------



## MrFob (10. November 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Spiele AC Odyssee und hab mal eine blöde Frage: Bin im Startgebiet in dem abgebrannten Dorf gewesen. Hab das Rätsel gelöst und die Dörfler vor der Tötung gerettet. Bin schon auf dem Schiff und auf dem Weg zum Wolf.
> 
> Aber beim Dorf gibt es keinen grünen Haken dahinter. Macht man da später noch einmal einen Quest oder ist das ein Bug?. Was ist mit dem Brennfieber?



Wenn eine location noch nicht ausgegraut ist, dann bedeutet das, dass dort noch was zu finden ist. Vielleicht hast du eine Truhe dort noch nicht gefunden oder so. Man sieht auch, wenn man wieder dorthin laeuft, was einem noch fehlt. Das macht aber auch erstmal nichts aus. Quests haben damit auch nichts zu tun, das ist alles ok.

In other news: 
Hab gerade, waerend ich auf die Freischaltung von Assassin's Creed gewartet habe noch mal schnell Watch Dogs Legion ausprobiert. Also man muss am Anfang ja seinen ersten Agenten auswaehlen aus einem Pool von so 15-20 Leuten oder so. Die sind natuerlich alle random. Der einzige, den ich halbwegs brauchbar fand war ein Developer mit Hacking Bonus. Sein Name ist William. Ich habe mal keinen Screenshot gemacht, sondern lieber ein kurzes Video aufgezeichnet, denn was den Typ echt ausmacht ist das Aussehen in Kombination mit der Stimme. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ODjg2CvAfAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich meine,dass er irgendwie ein Goth Transgender sein soll oder so war mir schon bei der Auswahl klar, aber die Stimme dazu ist einfach der absolute Hammer.

Ist jetzt schon mein Titel des Jahres Ubisoft. 10/10


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2020)

Wenig überraschend hab ich nach etwa 6 Stunden  - abzüglich einer Stunde und etwas mehr, aber dazu komme ich noch - bereits das Ende von *The Uncertain Episode 2* erreicht. Der erste Part hatte seinerzeit ungefähr den gleichen Umfang.
Insgesamt war diese Sequel-Episode leider nur "solide". Es ergänzt die Debüt-Episode zwar gut, hatte aber weder dessen Spannung noch diesen gewissen Mystery-Flair den RTs Solo-Reise mit sich trug. Überhaupt war die Sicht der "guten" Roboter und ihr Rätseln bezüglich des Verbleibs aller Menschen wesentlich interessanter, teilweise steckten in vielen Mono- wie Dialogen auch der eine oder andere trockene Witz. *Light at the End* war diesbezüglich eher arm.

Episode 2 endet schließlich genau da wo ich es vorher schon stark vermutet hab: In einer Überschneidung der letzten Szene beider Episoden. Was zwar konsequent und logisch ist, mich aber nur wenig befriedigt zurück lässt. Die wichtigsten Antworten sparen sich die Entwickler nun für die finale Episode auf. Na da freu ich mich doch glatt auf weitere 4 Jahre Entwicklungszeit / Auf-die-Folter-Spannen... 

Was mich aber tatsächlich ein wenig ärgert ist der technische Zustand von Episode 2. Fehler über Fehler sind mir in den knapp 5 Stunden realer Spielzeit immer wieder reingegrätscht. Neben mehreren Animations-/Physikproblemen (ein Beispiel: Figur geht eine Treppe nicht normal hinunter sondern läuft weiter geradeaus in die Luft und landet danach wie eine Feder kerzengerade auf dem Boden) und ungewolltem Untertitel-Mischmasch (bei deutscher Sprachwahl sprangen trotzdem in einigen Fällen russische oder auch mal gar keine Texte ins Bild) hat mir das Spiel auch bei der Lösung mancher Rätsel nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, entweder weil das Spiel auf meine Eingabe nicht reagierte oder meine korrekte Lösung nicht erkannt wurde. Musste viele Male das Spiel verlassen und vom Hauptmenu wieder in den letzten Speicherpunkt - die immerhin fair gesetzt wurden - zurückkehren um weiterzukommen. Allein daran hab ich über eine Spielstunde verloren.

Letztendlich freut es mich zwar dass *The Uncertain* endlich fortgesetzt wurde (denn ich war SEHR daran interessiert), aber so wie es aktuell releast wurde hatte es mehr von nem EA-Status.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2020)

Da ich ja recht schnell mit besagtem Indie-Adventure fertig geworden bin werde ich noch anderes Spielefutter von kürzerer Spieldauer rauspicken, *Assassin's Creed Revelations* kann ja ne Woche oder zwei warten.  

Da ich es gerade für nen Fünfer günstig auf Fanatical entdeckt und frisch gekauft hab werde ich mich dem geistigen Nachfolger von *Limbo* widmen. Bin richtig gespannt ob die unzähligen Traumwertungen die *Inside* eingesackt hat tatsächlich wohlverdient sind, schließlich hatte der Junge in der Vorhölle in seinem Nischen-Genre neue Maßstäbe gesetzt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. November 2020)

Oh Gott. Revelations. Ich könnt schon wieder flennen. 

Jetzt spiele ich zwei Open World-Spiele auf einmal. Meinetwegen kann Cyberpunk nochmal verschoben werden, damit ich wenigstens Legion noch vorher beenden kann.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. November 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da ich es gerade für nen Fünfer günstig auf Fanatical entdeckt und frisch gekauft hab werde ich mich dem geistigen Nachfolger von *Limbo* widmen. Bin richtig gespannt ob die unzähligen Traumwertungen die *Inside* eingesackt hat tatsächlich wohlverdient sind, schließlich hatte der Junge in der Vorhölle in seinem Nischen-Genre neue Maßstäbe gesetzt.



Mir gefiel Inside sehr gut. Auch wenn es nat. indie-gewohnt recht kurz war. Aber man muss ja nicht immer 100 Stunden pro Spiel investieren. Ich stelle bei mir eh fest dass ich so langsam ungern lange Spiele angehe.


----------



## Beefi (10. November 2020)

Mafia 1

Bin froh so eine Perle noch nachholen zu dürfen.


----------



## Strauchritter (11. November 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da ich ja recht schnell mit besagtem Indie-Adventure fertig geworden bin werde ich noch anderes Spielefutter von kürzerer Spieldauer rauspicken, *Assassin's Creed Revelations* kann ja ne Woche oder zwei warten.
> 
> Da ich es gerade für nen Fünfer günstig auf Fanatical entdeckt und frisch gekauft hab werde ich mich dem geistigen Nachfolger von *Limbo* widmen. Bin richtig gespannt ob die unzähligen Traumwertungen die *Inside* eingesackt hat tatsächlich wohlverdient sind, schließlich hatte der Junge in der Vorhölle in seinem Nischen-Genre neue Maßstäbe gesetzt.



Inside hat die Traumwertungen verdient, trust me I'm an engineer


----------



## MichaelG (11. November 2020)

AC Odyssee. Hab den Wolf leben lassen. Bin jetzt Stufe 12. Mal schauen was mich als nächste Aufgabe erwartet. Mache aber erst noch die Söldnerjobs am Aushang. 4 oder 5 Söldner die mich gejagt haben sind schon tot


----------



## arrgh (11. November 2020)

Endlich... Nach weiß Gott wie langer Zeit habe ich *Plutonia* durch! Dieses Mappack ist tatsächlich ein Biest und hat sich seinen Ruf mehr als nur verdient. 

Wer sich ein Bild von diesem frustrierenden Spaß machen will:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cVyMsAja5z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. November 2020)

Eigentlich bin ich ja kein Achievement-Hunter (in Storyspielen mag ich die überhaupt nicht, weil einem manchmal Spielweisen und Entscheidungen "aufgezwungen" werden, die man eigentlich gar nicht möchte), aber in *Beat Saber* hat mich der Ehrgeiz gerade irgendwie gepackt. Alle 26 Achievements werde ich wohl nicht schaffen, aber ich werde mal schauen, wie weit ich komme. 16 habe ich bereits, weitere 4 bis 5 könnte ich schaffen, auch wenn ich für einige sicherlich noch einige Zeit (und Übung) brauchen werde. 

Ab Expert Difficulty (zweithöchster Schwierigkeitsgrad) wird es echt schwierig hohe Wertungen zu bekommen oder gar einen komplett fehlerfreien Durchlauf zu schaffen. Bei Expert+ denke ich, dass ich da realistischerweise nichts reißen werde. Dafür bin ich einfach zu "alt" und gebrechlich und evtl. ist dafür auch das Tracking der Rift S zu träge (evtl. wird das nächstes Jahr bei der Reverb 2 besser funktionieren? Wobei da das Tracking auch nicht besser sein soll).

Ohnehin scheint es gerade bei Beat Saber bei vielen einen Bug zu geben, dass die Treffererkennung träge oder fehlerhaft funktioniert. Manchmal gehen Schwerter einfach durch Blöcke durch oder es fehlt der Rumble Effekt, wird aber gezählt oder ich treffe ganz eindeutig nicht, kriege aber nen Treffersound oder sogar nen gewerteten Treffer. Ganz merkwürdige Sache, die bei komplexen/langen Songs aber durchaus ein bis zweimal pro Durchgang vorkommen kann. Angeblich soll das in früheren Versionen deutlich besser funktioniert haben, allerdings hab ich das Spiel auch erst vor ca. 2 bis 3 Wochen gekauft, daher kenne ich frühere Versionen nicht. Ich hoffe, da wird nochmal nachgepatcht.

*edit* Und der Colorado DLC für den *American Truck Simulator* kommt heute auch noch, muss auch noch gespielt werden. Man, ist das Hobby Zocken anstrengend ...


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. November 2020)

Zocke gerade das Remake von XIII. Wurde mir über gog geschenkt. Hätte es lieber auf steam gehabt, aber einem geschenkten Gaul für über 30€ schaut man nicht ins Maul. Und auch wenn ich gerade nicht wirklich Bock auf nen Shooter habe, musste ich es mal anspielen, schon wegen der heftigen Kritik.
Bei mir läuft es jedenfalls ordentlich (mit day1 patch). Vielleicht nicht immer ganz flüssig (schwer zu sagen ohne fps Einblendung), aber sonst einwandfrei. Keine Bugs und keine anderen Probleme. Das einzige was ich an den Kritikpunkten bestätigen kann, ist das seltsame zusammenbrechen der Gegner wenn die erschossen werden. Ich denke mit ein oder zwei guten Patches könnte daraus ein anständiges Spiel werden. Über den Streitpunkt, dass es zu wenig "schwarze Linien" gibt und das Spiel dadurch weniger comichaft wirkt, kann ich nur sagen: Ei, irgendwie musste man es ja verbessern, wenn es so aussehen soll wie das Original hätte man sich das ganze ja sparen können. Mir gefallen die grafischen Details jedenfalls in den meisten Fällen. Siehe Outcast, da ist das ja ähnlich.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. November 2020)

Cold War Multiplayer (der Singleplayer muss erst instaliert werden ... Ingame ... in 3 Downloadpaketen ... die sau lahm laden, wenn sie gleichzeitig gesogen werden )

macht schon Spaß, *wenns* mal nicht laggt wie Sau  wahrscheinlich wegen der zu saugenden Kampagne


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2020)

Jo... Was soll man zu "Inside" nach etwa 4 Stunden noch großartig sagen... Außer:
Masterpiece deluxe! 

Einfach sagenhaft wie Playdead es wieder mal schafft mit sehr eindrücklichen Bildern, Szenen, Stilmitteln und nem famosen Sounddesign ein unvergessliches Spielerlebnis zu zaubern. Ihrer Linie bleiben sie weiterhin treu:
Alles sehr nebulös. Mehr Fragen als Antworten. Depressivste Stimmung. Brutal bis grotesk anzusehen.

Und dazu noch die genial-durchdachten Physik-Rätsel, Schleichmomente und viele unkonventiolle Lösungsmethoden.

Ärgerlich ist nur der Umstand dass es - wie Limbo - leider so extrem kurz sein muss. Hätte liebend gern noch mehr Stunden damit verbracht. Aber naja, es gibt ja noch ähnlich geartete Spiele wie das bald erscheinende "Little Nightmares 2", "Stela", "Planet Alpha" o.ä.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2020)

Back to Tactics - danach ist mir gerade wieder.

Und wo ich es ja erst dieses Jahr gekauft und noch gar nicht angerührt hab, kommt nun *XCOM: Chimera Squad* zum Zuge.
Ich stimme dem PCG-Test weitgehend zu: Die aus Comic-Standbildern gestaltete Story ist zwar kostengünstig, harmoniert aber nicht sonderlich gut mit dem restlichen Spiel. Und ja, der ausgelassene Basenbau ist wie ein fehlender Finger an einer Hand.
Aber die Konzentration auf die reinen Einsätze machen dennoch Laune, sind angenehm kurz und machen das Spielgeschehen entsprechend schneller. Das passt mir zur Zeit ganz gut, wollte nicht wieder 30 - 40 Stunden an einem *XCOM* reissen. Da stimmt auch das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Eigentlich geht mir nur eine Sache auf den Zünder: Godmothers französischer (?!) Akzent.


----------



## Loosa (16. November 2020)

Yoku's Island Express 

Auf der Switch nur noch heute für €5 zu ergattern, sollte man unbedingt mitnehmen.
Oder wie Lukas(?) es im Nintendo Podcast sagte: das Spiel ist für jeden der Spiele mag.

Ein ungewöhnlicher Genre-Mix aus Metroidvania und Flipper(!). Der wundervoll funktioniert. Musik und Grafik runden die Atmosphäre ab.
Ich spiele selten etwas durch, aber das hier hab ich an zwei Abenden durchgesuchtet. Jetzt suche ich noch die letzten Extras, weil ich nicht aufhören will.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. November 2020)

Meine Achievement-Jagd in *Beat Saber* geht langsam voran. Mir fehlen nur noch vier drei zwei Achievements (von insgesamt 26):

1. _Day & Night - Get total played time 24 hours or more._
2. _Hope - Get rank S on at least 15 different levels on expert difficulty (solo free play only)._
3. _No Mistakes - Get full combo on at least 15 different levels on expert difficulty (solo free play only)._
4. _Flawless - Get rank SS on any level on expert difficulty without any modifiers._

Nr. 1 sollte ich mit knapp über 40 Spielstunden eigentlich schon haben, aber wahrscheinlich hab ich das noch nicht, weil ich zwischendurch mal einen neuen Spielstand angefangen habe, was den Zähler wieder auf 0 gebracht hat. Sollte mit der Zeit kommen. Update: Erledigt!
Nr. 2 sollte in den nächsten Wochen machbar sein, wobei Rang S (zweithöchster Rang) auf Schwierigkeitsgrad "Expert" schon deutlich anspruchsvoller ist, als auf "Hard". Update: Erledigt!
Nr. 3 dürfte sehr viel länger dauern, falls ich das überhaupt schaffen sollte. Full Combo (= 100% Trefferquote ohne Fehler) in "Expert" finde ich schon ziemlich heftig. Hab ich bisher nur bei einem Song geschafft.
Nr. 4 könnte machbar sein, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie man Rang SS (ungeschickter Name btw.) schaffen kann. Bisher hab ich in keinem Song mehr, als Rang S geschafft und es wird nicht angezeigt, wie viele Punkte fehlen. Vermutlich braucht man dazu einen sehr hohen Punkte-Durchschnitt (= Treffer mit viel Schwung/hohem Schlagwinkel) und gleichzeitig Full Combo (= keine ausgelassenen oder falsch getroffenen Blöcke).

Die Karriere hab ich inzwischen komplett abgeschlossen. Insgesamt einfacher und kürzer, als ich dachte. Glücklicherweise gibt es keine "Expert+" Herausforderungen in der Karriere, denn damit wäre ich völlig überfordert gewesen. Ein paar der optionalen Herausforderungen (z. B. 1700 Meter Armbewegung während eines Songs oder einarmig 100% Trefferquote) hatten es aber dennoch in sich. Ich fänd's schön, wenn es auch für DLC-Content noch Karriere-Herausforderungen gäbe. Generell war die Karriere aber sehr abwechslungsreich gemacht. Man musste nicht nur einfach bestimmte Punktzahlen erreichen, sondern es gab oft Zusatzbedingungen, dass man z. B. die Arme möglichst viel bewegen muss oder möglichst wenig oder auch einige interessante Herausforderungen, wo man z. B. 5 Fehler machen MUSS, aber nicht mehr, als 10 machen darf, was teilweise schwierig zu koordinieren war, da das Gehirn halt auf Fehlerfreiheit aus ist und somit jeder Fehler (egal ob Absicht oder nicht) den Rhythmus und die Konzentration stört. Hat definitiv Spaß gemacht.

Alles in allem ist Beat Saber definitiv eines der besten VR-Only Spiele und eines der wenigen, die wirklich nicht ohne VR vernünftig umsetzbar wären. Tolles Spielprinzip, das in der aktuellen Version leider unter einer etwas ungenauen Trefferabfrage leidet. Damit bin ich "zum Glück" auch nicht allein, im Steam Forum gibt es nahezu täglich neue Beiträge zu dem Thema.

DLCs hab ich mir inzwischen auch einige gekauft. Tipp: Das Rocket League Pack (das mit 6 Songs) auslassen, das ist meiner Meinung nach echt öde. Nicht nur musikalisch, sondern auch die Leveldesigns finde ich nicht besonders gut. Ist sicher aber auch Geschmackssache. Linkin Park, Panic at the Disco, Monster Pack (10 Song Pack) und BTS (obwohl die Musik definitiv Geschmackssache ist) spielen sich richtig gut. Green Day und Imagine Dragons sind auch ziemlich gut. Den Timbaland DLC hab ich nicht. Generell ist das natürlich auch sehr vom Musikgeschmack abhängig, aber die Leveldesigns auf "Hard" und "Expert" ("Easy", "Normal" und "Expert+" spiele ich so gut wie nie) sind teilweise schon ziemlich gut. Ich wünschte nur, es gäbe sowas wie einen Season Pass, denn ganz billig sind die DLCs nicht. Wobei sich immer der Kauf von Packs lohnt, denn einzeln kosten die Songs 1,99 EUR, was meiner Meinung nach zu viel ist, wenn man sich pro Pack nicht gerade nur für einen oder zwei Songs interessiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2020)

Puh, *XCOM: Chimera Quad* ist zwar abgespeckter, aber kein Stück leichter als seine großen Brüder. Hänge gerade an der wohl finalen Mission gegen die heilige Lanze. Völlig überlegende Gegnerwellen, stehe kurz vorm Ziel, aber meine Leute nippeln zusehends ab... Dabei hätte ich noch 2 Ersatz-Droiden... Bloss: Wie setze ich diese ein? Ich finde keine Funktion dazu. Oder von welchen Faktoren ist deren Einsatz abhängig?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. November 2020)

Welcher Teil von Assassin’s Creed hat eigentlich diese verlauste Kack-„Fang das wegfliegende Papier“-Klabusterperlentriggerschlammpfützenmolch-Events eingeführt?


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. November 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Welcher Teil von Assassin’s Creed hat eigentlich diese verlauste Kack-„Fang das wegfliegende Papier“-Klabusterperlentriggerschlammpfützenmolch-Events eingeführt?



Weiß nicht ob das gemeint ist, aber in Black Flag musste man das erste mal Shanties sammeln.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. November 2020)

Könnte sein. Ich bilde mir ein, das gab es noch früher, aber Black Flag könnte sich hinkommen.


----------



## Javata (20. November 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Puh, *XCOM: Chimera Quad* ist zwar abgespeckter, aber kein Stück leichter als seine großen Brüder. Hänge gerade an der wohl finalen Mission gegen die heilige Lanze. Völlig überlegende Gegnerwellen, stehe kurz vorm Ziel, aber meine Leute nippeln zusehends ab... Dabei hätte ich noch 2 Ersatz-Droiden... Bloss: Wie setze ich diese ein? Ich finde keine Funktion dazu. Oder von welchen Faktoren ist deren Einsatz abhängig?



Normaler Weise sollten die in den Einsatz kommen wenn ein Agent ausgeblutet ist als Ersatz quasi wenn der nächste Encounter startet. Du musst also bis zum Ende des gegenwärtigen Gefechts warten/überleben. (Dazu sei gesagt dass ich die in der letzten Mission auch brauchte und die doch im Vergleich zu normalen Agenten echt schlecht sind aber als Ablenkung annehmbar.)


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob das gemeint ist, aber in Black Flag musste man das erste mal Shanties sammeln.



Nein in AC3 war das.  Hatham Kenway und danach Connor. Waren aber nicht nur Shantys sondern auch für die Erfindungen von Benjamin Franklin.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. November 2020)

Javata schrieb:


> Normaler Weise sollten die in den Einsatz kommen wenn ein Agent ausgeblutet ist als Ersatz quasi wenn der nächste Encounter startet. Du musst also bis zum Ende des gegenwärtigen Gefechts warten/überleben. (Dazu sei gesagt dass ich die in der letzten Mission auch brauchte und die doch im Vergleich zu normalen Agenten echt schlecht sind aber als Ablenkung annehmbar.)


Also sind die erst mit der nächsten Begegnung bzw. dem nächsten Vorstoß verfügbar?! Tolle Wurst. Das bringt ja auch viel. [emoji849]

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (20. November 2020)

Ghostrunner beendet.
Gegen Ende teils etwas frustig/geschwindigkeitshemmend.
Dennoch ein tolles Spiel!


----------



## Neawoulf (20. November 2020)

*Derail Valley*

Anfang 2019 erschien die Early Access Version von Derail Valley, einer Eisenbahnsimulation, die nicht wirklich casual ist, aber auch nicht ultra realistisch. Man hat eine vermutlich fiktive offene Spielwelt, kann sich an den Bahnhöfen Aufträge holen und z. B. verschiedene Güter von A nach B transportieren oder Rangieraufträge erfüllen. Die Lokomotiven (bisher gibt es drei unlizensierte, auf auf sowietischen Modellen basierende: Eine kleine Rangierdiesellok, eine große Streckendiesellok und eine Dampflok) haben funktionierende Cockpits und andere Features, so muss man z. B. vor dem Motorstart die Sicherungen einschalten, kann Zug- und Lokbremse unabhängig bedienen, den Sandstreuer nutzen (falls die Räder durchrutschen), muss vor der Fahrt die Kupplungen und Bremsleitungen befestigen und öffnen usw. Bei einem Auftrag bekommt man dann ein Auftragsheft wo drinsteht, auf welchem Gleis man welche Waggons abholen muss, in welchen Bahnhof die gebracht werden und auf welchem Gleis die dort wieder abgekoppelt werden sollen. Bei der Orientierung auf den Bahnhöfen hilft ein Buch, das Gleisdiagramme aller im Spiel enthaltenen Bahnhöfe enthält usw. Wenn man besser bezahlte Aufträge bekommen und bessere Lokomotiven (wie gesagt: Es gibt bisher nur drei) fahren will, muss man Lizenzen erwerben, die wiederum Geld kosten. Ist schon sehr detailliert, aber nicht sehr kompliziert gemacht.

Nach fast einem Jahr Pause hab ich jetzt mal wieder reingeschaut und bin zwei Aufträge gefahren. An sich ist das Spielprinzip meiner Meinung nach wirklich toll und macht auch Spaß, aber technisch und grafisch gibt es leider doch noch einiges, was ich am dem Spiel bemängeln muss. Klar ist es noch Early Access, aber nach fast zwei Jahren hätte ich dann doch irgendwie mehr erwartet. Die Physikrate ist niedrig und läuft unabhängig von der Grafikframerate (= Ruckeln auf Displays mit mehr, als 60 Hz. Bei Star Wars Squadrons wurde dieses Problem innerhalb weniger Wochen gefixt), die Spielwelt ist völlig unbewohnt, keine Arbeiter und Passagiere an den Bahnhöfen, es fahren keine Autos und keine anderen Züge (die Strecken sind ohnehin eingleisig), keine Menschen in den Städten und die wenigen schlecht texturierten Autos stehen nur leise rostend am Straßenrand herum, ohne dass man mit ihnen interagieren kann. Die verschiedenen Bahnhöfe sind an sich abwechslungsreich gemacht, aber sehen grafisch noch immer nach ziemlich ödem Unity Engine-Baukasten aus. Die Beleuchtung und Texturen sind nicht wirklich schön, die Vegetation glitcht durch Wände und Boden ...

Versteht mich nicht falsch: Derail Valley macht rein spielerisch wirklich Spaß und der vorhandene, aber nicht allzu hohe Simulationsgrad dürfte mit etwas Einarbeitungszeit niemanden überfordern, aber technisch ist das Spiel aktuell leider noch eine ziemliche Katastrophe und die Spielwelt wirkt einfach nur leer und tot. Das erzeugt zwar in den an den sowjetischen Brutalismus erinnernden Städten (generell erinnert die Spielwelt stark an Operation Flashpoint oder ArmA 2, ist grafisch leider näher an Operation Flashpoint) eine gewisse Urban Exploration Atmosphäre,  die aber vermutlich erstens nicht von den Entwicklern beabsichtigt ist und  zweitens auch durch die recht eintönige Texturierung und Beleuchtung nicht wirklich gut rüberkommt.

Auf Steam schreiben die Entwickler, dass das Spiel nahe dem Zustand ist, der geplant war, um die Early Access Phase zu verlassen. Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass das Spiel noch sehr viel Feinschliff und auch Grobschliff erfordert, bis es wirklich seinem prinzipiell gelungenen Spielprinzip technisch und grafisch gerecht wird. Evtl. poste ich später nochmal ein paar Screenshots.


----------



## Javata (20. November 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also sind die erst mit der nächsten Begegnung bzw. dem nächsten Vorstoß verfügbar?! Tolle Wurst. Das bringt ja auch viel. [emoji849]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Genau. Füllen halt dein Team auf wenn du eine Welle mit Verlusten geschafft hast.


----------



## Celerex (21. November 2020)

Bin gestern mit meinem AC: Valhalla 100% run fertig geworden, wobei es keine 100% geworden sind, da Ubisoft zwei Herausforderungen verkackt hat und diese nicht im Spiel sind.

Mir gefällt das Game abgesehen von seinen unzähligen Bugs und zwei Punkten, die ich später noch aufführe, ziemlich gut. Story, Charakterzeichnung, Dialoge und das Setting würde ich für meinen Geschmack nochmal vor Odyssey stellen. Die Grafik ist okay, für mich aber kein Vergleich mehr zu den Vorgängern, wobei hier Odyssey meiner Meinung nach auch schon Federn gelassen hat. Die Spielwelt an sich gefällt mir persönlich fast so gut wie das Ägypten aus Origin. Eine Sache, die Ubisoft meiner Meinung nach aber auch wirklich drauf hat. Zur Vertonung brauch ich nicht viel sagen, wie gewohnt eine hochwertige deutsche Synchro von Ubisoft, die Musik finde ich ziemlich cool und der Umgebungssound ist abgesehen von ein paar Bugs auch gelungen. 

Was meine "overall" Spielerfahrung aber maßgeblich negativ beeinflusst hat und das Spiel für mich unter Odyssey stellt, sind das Kampfsystem und das Entfernen des Levelscaling. Zum Kampfsystem/Gameplay möchte ich nicht viel sagen. Es ist mMn einfach nicht gut gemacht, viele Mechaniken/Fähigkeiten sind entweder viel zu stark oder unbrauchbar, von balancing keine Spur. Hat mich echt bisschen geärgert, da mir das ähnlich "aktive" Kampfsystem vom letzten Teil bedeutend mehr Spaß gemacht hat. 

Was mich am neuen "Levelsystem" gestört hat, war das Lenken der Haupthandlung bzw. das Lenken in bestimmte Regionen. Mit welchen Regionen man zuerst seine Bündnisse schließen kann, wird stets durch eine Levelanforderung vorgegeben. Ich verstehe ja den Sinn dahinter, oft haben diverse Ereignisse in einer Region Einfluss auf eine später folgende Region und so erlebt jeder Spieler die Story gleich, aber in dem Fall hätte Ubisoft auch gleich genauso wie in den beiden Vorgängern einen linearen Storyverlauf schreiben können. Jetzt hat man im Prinzip den gleichen Salat wie in Origin (vor dem Levelscaling Patch). Wenn man diverse Aktivitäten in den Anfangsgebieten erst am Schluss macht, sind diese viel zu einfach. Möchte man hingegen beispielsweise diverse "Bosskämpfe" gleich von Anfang an bestreiten, werden diese von einem Fähigkeitenleven "geblockt". Ein freies Herumstreifen in der doch recht ansehnlichen Spielwelt ist dadurch kaum möglich.

Nichtsdestotrotz hatte ich insgesamt eine schöne Zeit mit dem Spiel. Als großer Fan der Serie Vikings fühlte ich mich relativ schnell Wohl in der Spielwelt. Ich bin gespannt, was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## Zybba (21. November 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> von balancing keine Spur.


Passenderweise habe ich vorhin dieses unterhaltsame Video gesehen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Won8ZsFfUPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Er hat wohl noch eins,  das in diese Richtung geht:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RlyvZ4szKx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Javata (21. November 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Was meine "overall" Spielerfahrung aber maßgeblich negativ beeinflusst hat und das Spiel für mich unter Odyssey stellt, sind das Kampfsystem und das Entfernen des Levelscaling. Zum Kampfsystem/Gameplay möchte ich nicht viel sagen. Es ist mMn einfach nicht gut gemacht, viele Mechaniken/Fähigkeiten sind entweder viel zu stark oder unbrauchbar, von balancing keine Spur. Hat mich echt bisschen geärgert, da mir das ähnlich "aktive" Kampfsystem vom letzten Teil bedeutend mehr Spaß gemacht hat.
> 
> Was mich am neuen "Levelsystem" gestört hat, war das Lenken der Haupthandlung bzw. das Lenken in bestimmte Regionen. Mit welchen Regionen man zuerst seine Bündnisse schließen kann, wird stets durch eine Levelanforderung vorgegeben. Ich verstehe ja den Sinn dahinter, oft haben diverse Ereignisse in einer Region Einfluss auf eine später folgende Region und so erlebt jeder Spieler die Story gleich, aber in dem Fall hätte Ubisoft auch gleich genauso wie in den beiden Vorgängern einen linearen Storyverlauf schreiben können. Jetzt hat man im Prinzip den gleichen Salat wie in Origin (vor dem Levelscaling Patch). Wenn man diverse Aktivitäten in den Anfangsgebieten erst am Schluss macht, sind diese viel zu einfach. Möchte man hingegen beispielsweise diverse "Bosskämpfe" gleich von Anfang an bestreiten, werden diese von einem Fähigkeitenleven "geblockt". Ein freies Herumstreifen in der doch recht ansehnlichen Spielwelt ist dadurch kaum möglich.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz hatte ich insgesamt eine schöne Zeit mit dem Spiel. Als großer Fan der Serie Vikings fühlte ich mich relativ schnell Wohl in der Spielwelt. Ich bin gespannt, was als nächstes kommt.



Ich finde das Kampfsystem in Valhalla ok. Es ist halt ein wenig anders als in Odyssey in dem Sinne das man nicht mehr ein Gott unter Sterblichen ist und nicht ein "Ring des Chaos" oder ein overpowered Angriff alle Gegner im Umkreis onehittet. Denn das war ja die Realität in Odyssey wenn man einen entsprechenden Build erlootet hatte. Daher wirken in Valhalla einige Fähigkeiten nutzlos, doch auch in Odyssey gabs solche.

Was das Leveln angeht so stimme ich ebenfalls nur bedingt zu. Denn ansich ist die Handlung recht linear. Du kannst auf der Karte bei Randvi ja (fast immer, gibt 1-2 Ausnahmen) nur Regionen auswählen, die kleiner Power entsprechen und dann im Laufe des Spiels ansteigen. Also selbst wenn du frisch in England angekommen ein Gebiet XY als Freund haben willst kannst du da wenig machen denn das HQ führt dich dort erst viel später hin.
Ich verstehe aber was du meinst, ich finde es auch in quasi allen Spielen befremdlich wenn ich einen Wolf im Startgebiet easy erlegen kann aber der Wolf auf der anderen Seite des Flusses mich mit einem Biss umhaut weil da halt eine andere Level-Region ist. Ich fand das bei Valhalla aber weniger schlimm denn der "mystische" Storyarc gab relativ früh so absurd viel XP dass ich danach konstant überlevelt war für alles und hinzu kommt dass das Spiel allgemein sehr freizügig XP vergibt. Bin noch nicht ganz durch (bei so 95 aber hab schon einige Zeit die 400 voll (so um die 75 und auch von den 90 Bonusleveln schon über die Hälfte.

Was als nächstes kommt kann ich dir grob sagen: Es soll regelmäßig "Events" geben, startend mit dem Jule Festival. Da gibts dann neue kosmetische Dinge, paar Quests etc und einen neuen Bereich für deine Siedlung. Dazu wird der erstellte Plünderer-Npc überarbeitet. Soll wohl leveln können dann und mächtiger werden durch Raubzüge.
Es soll einen neuen Endlos-Raubzug geben mit hohem Wiederspielwert, genaue Details weiß ich aber nicht.
Und dann natürlich noch die 2 DLCs, eins in Irland (mit keltischer Mytologie und Druiden) und die Belagerung von Paris.


Persönlich macht mir Valhalla irgendwie mehr Spaß als Odyssey oder Origins. Odyssey war mir zu groß weil es zu leer und belanglos war, ähnlich wie zB ein Skyrim (wobei ich das noch aus ganz anderen Gründen vollkommen überhyped finde). Dort führt einen die Hauptquest nichtmal in jede Region. Das macht Valhalla deutlich besser. Auch ist das Kampfsystem in Valhalla deutlich besser gebalanced weil es halt wieder eine Grenze gibt die für jeden Spieler gleich ist. In Odyssey musste jemand mit normalen Equip das Spiel genau schaffen können wie jemand mit perfektem doppel Krit Build was natürlich das Spiel für letzteren absurd einfach gemacht hat. Aber Valhalla hat auch einige Schwächen. So ist zB das lautlose Vorgehen mMn unnötig und auch unlogischer Weise erschwert worden mit einem Nerf des Kettenattentats zB. Und auch die Upgrade-Mats muss man immernoch mehr oder weniger "farmen" also beim Händler nachkaufen weils in der Spielwelt nicht genug gibt um wirklich viele Waffen/Rüstungen auf Max-Level zu bringen. Außerdem ist es schade, dass es noch kein Transmorph-Feature gibt obwohl das wohl angekündigt war zu Release. (Weiß nicht obs stimmt, habe das nur gelesen)

Bin am Ende sehr positiv überrascht von Valhalla. Hab sehr viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Javata (21. November 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Passenderweise habe ich vorhin dieses unterhaltsame Video gesehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ging halt in allen neuen AC-Teilen. Der Bogen war schon immer zu gut. Und man sieht, dass der Machen ansich wenig Ahnung vom Spiel hat. Der Skilltree ist nur am Anfang groß. Später kann man immer alles wenn man denn nicht nur durch die Haupthandlung rushed.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. November 2020)

Ich schaue die Videos nicht, weil ich ein wenig sorge vor Spoilern habe, aber die wahren Gegner sind eh die wegfliegenden Papierseiten. So what?


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. November 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich schaue die Videos nicht, weil ich ein wenig sorge vor Spoilern habe, aber die wahren Gegner sind eh die wegfliegenden Papierseiten. So what?


Die sind nervig, aber mMn keine große Herausforderung. 


Ich hänge nach über 60h Spielzeit immernoch im Spiel und hab längst nicht alles gemacht. Manche Rätsel und Schätze hab ich liegen lassen und mache erstmal die Story. Anschließend, sofern möglich, widme ich mich dem Rest. Oder mache es nebenbei.  Ich finde es nach wie vor echt gut. Es hat Mängel und ich stimme der generellen Kritik über den Zustand des Spiels durchaus zu, aber inhaltlich ist es für mich das bisher beste AC.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. November 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die sind nervig, aber mMn keine große Herausforderung.



Sie nerven. Vor allem, wenn man wegen der Steuerung falsch springt oder rennt und dann nicht rechtzeitig ankommt, durch das ganze Dorf zurück muss, um auf einen Berg zu klettern und um dann wieder von vorne hinterher zu springen. 
Da können schon drei Versuche zu viel sein. Aber ja, ich glaube, früher waren sie ätzender.

Der Zustand meines Spiel war zum Glück nie besonders schlimm. Erst recht nicht nach den ersten zwei patches, die in den ersten beiden Tagen aufgespielt wurden. 
Ein Absturz in mehr als 37 Stunden, keine massiven Glitches. Mal ein schwebender Baum oder einmal ein überdrehter NPC, ansonsten nichts Wildes. 
Ich bin bei 19% und habe mich jetzt mit den ersten beiden Stufe 20-Gebieten verbündet. Könnte noch dauern.


----------



## Celerex (21. November 2020)

Javata schrieb:


> Ich finde das Kampfsystem in Valhalla ok. Es ist halt ein wenig anders als in Odyssey in dem Sinne das man nicht mehr ein Gott unter Sterblichen ist und nicht ein "Ring des Chaos" oder ein overpowered Angriff alle Gegner im Umkreis onehittet. Denn das war ja die Realität in Odyssey wenn man einen entsprechenden Build erlootet hatte. Daher wirken in Valhalla einige Fähigkeiten nutzlos, doch auch in Odyssey gabs solche.



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, waren solche OP-Builds aber erst im späteren Spielverlauf möglich oder ging das schon von Anfang an? Abgesehen von solchen Builds bezog ich mich beim Kampfsystem / Gameplay aber eh auf den regulären ersten Spieldurchgang, ohne Kenntnisse von solcher Ausrüstung- und Fähigkeitenkombinationen zu haben. Hier war mein Durchgang in Odyssey um ein vielfaches anspruchsvoller, was aber auch ein Stück weit dem fehlenden Nightmare Modus zu verschulden ist. 



> Was als nächstes kommt kann ich dir grob sagen...



Vielen Dank für die Infos, aber ich meinte damit das nächste AC. Also in welches Setting es uns verschlagen wird. Die DLC's von Valhalla werde ich wohl nicht spielen, außer sie sind wirklich extrem umfangreich und gut gemacht, was ich mir aber fast nicht vorstellen kann.



> Außerdem ist es schade, dass es noch kein Transmorph-Feature gibt obwohl das wohl angekündigt war zu Release. (Weiß nicht obs stimmt, habe das nur gelesen)



Da sagst du was... eines der schlimmsten Dinge im Game war für mich, dass ich dieses blöde "Obeteil" (grauer BH oder was das sein soll) meiner weiblichen Eivor nicht ändern oder umfärben konnte. Da ich coole Bauch- und Armtatoos hatte, wollte ich diese natürlich auch sehen und hatte meine Brust- und Armpanzerung immer ausgeblendet lassen. Dieses graue Oberteil hat aber jegliche Fashion zunichte gemacht. :-/


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. November 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Sie nerven. Vor allem, wenn man wegen der Steuerung falsch springt oder rennt und dann nicht rechtzeitig ankommt, durch das ganze Dorf zurück muss, um auf einen Berg zu klettern und um dann wieder von vorne hinterher zu springen.
> Da können schon drei Versuche zu viel sein. Aber ja, ich glaube, früher waren sie ätzender.
> 
> Der Zustand meines Spiel war zum Glück nie besonders schlimm. Erst recht nicht nach den ersten zwei patches, die in den ersten beiden Tagen aufgespielt wurden.
> ...



Was hastn du in den 37h Spielzeit gemacht, wenn du da nur bei 19% bist?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. November 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was hastn du in den 37h Spielzeit gemacht, wenn du da nur bei 19% bist?



Öhm...ich bin über grüne Wiesen geritten. Und habe Fotos gemacht. Und Gebiete abgegrast. Und Schätze gesucht. Und eventuell hat mich dieses eine Blatt 20 Stunden gekostet.  

Ernsthaft. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich das immer schaffe. Open World-Spiele sind immer ein kleiner zeitlicher Unterhang für mich, wenn die Spielwelt schön gemacht ist und das ist sie hier. 

Mir fehlen im übrigen immer noch die drei Geweihe, die man ganz am Anfang  mal  besorgen sollte.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. November 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Öhm...ich bin über grüne Wiesen geritten. Und habe Fotos gemacht. Und Gebiete abgegrast. Und Schätze gesucht. Und eventuell hat mich dieses eine Blatt 20 Stunden gekostet.
> 
> Ernsthaft. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich das immer schaffe. Open World-Spiele sind immer ein kleiner zeitlicher Unterhang für mich, wenn die Spielwelt schön gemacht ist und das ist sie hier.
> 
> Mir fehlen im übrigen immer noch die drei Geweihe, die man ganz am Anfang  mal  besorgen sollte.



Die Geweihe hab ich komplett vergessen.  Muss ich wohl noch abgeben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. November 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Geweihe hab ich komplett vergessen.  Muss ich wohl noch abgeben.



Ich finde irgendwie keins. Ich töte mittlerweile alle Hirsche. Auch die ohne Geweih.


----------



## Zybba (21. November 2020)

Javata schrieb:


> Und man sieht, dass der Machen ansich wenig Ahnung vom Spiel hat. Der Skilltree ist nur am Anfang groß. Später kann man immer alles wenn man denn nicht nur durch die Haupthandlung rushed.


Falls du dich auf das zweite Video beziehst, das hab ich mir nicht angesehen.
Wobei die Videos ja klar humoristisch angelegt sind. Dabei ist das "Fachwissen" doch eher zweitrangig?



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich schaue die Videos nicht, weil ich ein wenig sorge vor Spoilern habe


Das erste ist meiner Einschätzung nach spoilerfrei.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. November 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich finde irgendwie keins. Ich töte mittlerweile alle Hirsche. Auch die ohne Geweih.


Kurios wird es aber erst dann, wenn die Hirsche ein Geweih droppen, die eigentlich gar kein Geweih haben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. November 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ernsthaft. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich das immer schaffe. Open World-Spiele sind immer ein kleiner zeitlicher Unterhang für mich, wenn die Spielwelt schön gemacht ist und das ist sie hier.


Wenn du doch nur mal für Borderlands 3 genau so viel Motivation hättest


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2020)

Bei den gesuchten Geweihen handelt es sich um Rentiergeweihe und die werden wenn, dann ausschließlich von Rentieren in Norwegen gedroppt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. November 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Bei den gesuchten Geweihen handelt es sich um Rentiergeweihe und die werden wenn, dann ausschließlich von Rentieren in Norwegen gedroppt.



Und das sehr selten. Oder gar nicht...wie bei mir. 
Ok, also nochmal nach Norwegen. 



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wenn du doch nur mal für Borderlands 3 genau so viel Motivation hättest



Hm ja. Ich hab’s ja sogar gekauft.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2020)

Fun Fact: 
Die im Spiel vorkommenden Hirsche scheinen dem Geweih nach Weißwedelhirsche zu sein, also eine typisch nordamerikanische Hirschart. 
Es gibt zwar mittlerweile Weißwedelhirsche in Skandinavien, aber die wurden erst zu Beginn/Mitte des 20. Jh. dort eingeführt (und in England existieren sie afaik überhaupt nicht).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. November 2020)

Wenn sie eigentlich nicht existieren, erklärt das natürlich den Mangel an Geweih.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2020)

Javata schrieb:


> Genau. Füllen halt dein Team auf wenn du eine Welle mit Verlusten geschafft hast.


Ich hab jetzt nochmal neu begonnen. Ein Anfangsfehler der mir unterlaufen ist betraf die Gefangennahme von Gegner womit man mehr Informationen verdient. Wurde von mir ungewollt vernachlässt, wo das für die City31-Karte und den Anarchie-Level doch sehr wichtig ist.
Denke diesmal sollte ich besser vorankommen.


----------



## Loosa (21. November 2020)

Aus Gründen des Lockdowns: Minecraft... 

Mein Neffe steht voll drauf und hatte das schon auf der Wii U.
Jetzt habe ich einen Server auf meinem NAS eingerichtet, mein Neffe hat es sich nochmal für sein Android Tablet gekauft und meine Mutter quält sich damit auf ihrem iPad. 

Vorher spielten die so ein idiotisches F2P-Farming-Spiel. Ich probierte es ihnen zuliebe, aber nach ein paar Levels wurde es der typische Grind. Bei Minecraft hat es zwar alleine schon zwei Sessions gebraucht, um meiner Mum beizubringen wie sie laufen und in die richtige Richtung gucken kann. Sehr viel mehr als Bäume fällen kann sie immer noch nicht. Aber wenigstens kann sie dadurch ne Menge Zeit mit ihm verbringen. Parallel per Facetime im Voicechat.


----------



## Javata (22. November 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, waren solche OP-Builds aber erst im späteren Spielverlauf möglich oder ging das schon von Anfang an? Abgesehen von solchen Builds bezog ich mich beim Kampfsystem / Gameplay aber eh auf den regulären ersten Spieldurchgang, ohne Kenntnisse von solcher Ausrüstung- und Fähigkeitenkombinationen zu haben. Hier war mein Durchgang in Odyssey um ein vielfaches anspruchsvoller, was aber auch ein Stück weit dem fehlenden Nightmare Modus zu verschulden ist.



Das ging im Prinzip schon recht früh. War halt teils Glück dann mit dem Loot und auch ein bisschen ans Level gekoppelt denn man brauchte so und so viele Punkte im Baum... Und maximalen Schaden bekam man erst wenn man das "Paragon-System" mit nutzen konnte. Aber ein Full-Crit Build ging schon sehr für mit unter level 30. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich mich so früh auch nicht damit beschäfftigt hatte, denn man war ja erstmal von der Spielwelt erschlagen.





Celerex schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Infos, aber ich meinte damit das nächste AC. Also in welches Setting es uns verschlagen wird. Die DLC's von Valhalla werde ich wohl nicht spielen, außer sie sind wirklich extrem umfangreich und gut gemacht, was ich mir aber fast nicht vorstellen kann.



Hast du denn die Odyssey DLCs gespielt? Da fand ich gerade den zweiten ganz nett. Wirklich genervt hat mich die scheibchenweise Veröffentlichung...





Celerex schrieb:


> Da sagst du was... eines der schlimmsten Dinge im Game war für mich, dass ich dieses blöde "Obeteil" (grauer BH oder was das sein soll) meiner weiblichen Eivor nicht ändern oder umfärben konnte. Da ich coole Bauch- und Armtatoos hatte, wollte ich diese natürlich auch sehen und hatte meine Brust- und Armpanzerung immer ausgeblendet lassen. Dieses graue Oberteil hat aber jegliche Fashion zunichte gemacht. :-/



Blasphemie! Den BH hat doch Kassandra schon getragen, über den beschwert man sich nicht


----------



## Javata (22. November 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Bei den gesuchten Geweihen handelt es sich um Rentiergeweihe und die werden wenn, dann ausschließlich von Rentieren in Norwegen gedroppt.



Es gibt auch Rentiere in England. In der Region mit der höchsten Stärkeempfehlung, also unten links. Und ja, es macht nicht wirklich Sinn, ist aber so.


----------



## Celerex (22. November 2020)

Javata schrieb:


> Hast du denn die Odyssey DLCs gespielt? Da fand ich gerade den zweiten ganz nett. Wirklich genervt hat mich die scheibchenweise Veröffentlichung...



Ohne Scherz, ich habe echt nur den ersten DLC''s gespielt und den fand ich dermaßen "ernüchternd" und kurz, dass ich keine Lust mehr auf die weiteren hatte. Zumal das mit der Veröffentlichung wirklich einfach zu lange gedauert hat. Wenn man mal eine Zeit lang nicht mehr "im flow" und zwischenzeitlich wieder in andere Spiele getaucht ist, dann finde zumindest ich kaum die Motivation, mich nochmal hineinzuversetzen. 



> Blasphemie! Den BH hat doch Kassandra schon getragen, über den beschwert man sich nicht



Haha echt? Kassandra hab ich nicht "oben ohne" gezockt, weil die einfach keine coolen Wikinger Tattoos hatte. Aber Scherz beiseite, eine auswählbare Farbe des "Nude Outfits" wäre für mich ein game changer gewesen. Wie oft ich mir gedacht habe... wie blöd das in den "Cutscenes" aussieht... aber das eingeblendete Brustteil sah halt nunmal noch schlimmer aus. Ein Dilemma...


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2020)

AC Valhalla. Einfach genial 100 mal besser als Odyssee. Hab aber jetzt ein Weltereignis was ich nicht richtig verstehe. Soll mit Kiddies einen Raubzug in Horcaester an der See machen. Das Logo bleibt aber auf dem Messer am Baum. Wohin soll ich mit der Brut ? Ich weiß nicht was und wohin. Und in dem Gebiet wo ich mich gerade befinde ist die empfohlene Stärke 280, ich bin aber gerade mal Stufe 25.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. November 2020)

Mir gefällt Valhalla ebenfalls ausgezeichnet, auch wenn es hier und da Ecken und Kanten hat. 
Und für all die, die sich zuletzt beschwert haben: man kann jetzt einstellen, dass Attentate garantiert auf einen Schlag töten. Ich hab es ausgeschaltet gelassen, aber wer will, kann jetzt jeden Gegner, ob groß oder klein, sofort wegsemmeln.


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2020)

Perfekt ist es natürlich nicht. Aber bei dem Spiel habe ich viel mehr Motivation als bei Odyssee. Obwohl Odyssee vom Grund her am meisten Potential hat. Das antike Griechenland, die griechischen Götter. Aber die Umsetzung.  Man wird einfach erschlagen von allem. Die Jobs von der Pinnwand waren irgendwie nicht lösbar. Finde die Schiffe der Athener. Ich hab alles gefunden. Aber keine Athenischen Schiffe u.ä.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. November 2020)

Spielt hier eigentlich jemand Phasmophobia? 

Das ist eines der seltenen Spiele, wo mich das Spielprinzip anfixt, weil es einfach was frisches ist. Hätte ich im Koop Bock drauf, spätestens im Urlaub ab Mitte Dezember - allerdings kenne ich niemanden, der es spielt. Wer also noch nach Mitspielern sucht, gern Bescheid sagen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2020)

Desardh schrieb:


> Spielt hier eigentlich jemand Phasmophobia?
> 
> Das ist eines der seltenen Spiele, wo mich das Spielprinzip anfixt, weil es einfach was frisches ist. Hätte ich im Koop Bock drauf, spätestens im Urlaub ab Mitte Dezember - allerdings kenne ich niemanden, der es spielt. Wer also noch nach Mitspielern sucht, gern Bescheid sagen.


Hab gehört Nyx wäre dafür aktuell sehr empfänglich.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (23. November 2020)

Ich glaub unsere gute Nyx ist dem Spiel verfallen ... so hört man.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. November 2020)

Öhm. Joaaaaa. Ab und zu spiele ich das mal. So ganz selten. Ähem. 

Wir sind momentan eher zu dritt, da unser vierter Mann lieber fliegt,  und nach 60 Stunden noch motiviert. Bald kommt der Knast...
Ich kann ja mal die Crew fragen. 

Aber wundert mich, dass es hier nicht mehr spielen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Aber wundert mich, dass es hier nicht mehr spielen.



Manche warten vielleicht lieber ab bis ein Spiel fertig ist. Manche mögen vielleicht keinen Koop. Mich interessiert dieser Poltergeist-Kram aber auch vom Thema her nicht wirklich.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. November 2020)

Naja, es ist halt recht erfolgreich, daher sollte ja eigentlich die Möglichkeit bestehen, dass hier im Forum mehr als nur eine Person das Spiel hat, aber vielleicht sind wir dafür zu wenige. 

Ich spiele übrigens mit Leuten, die vorher auch nix damit am Hut hatten, aber das Spiel hat halt was.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. November 2020)

Bei mir ist es ganz einfach: Mich interessieren fast ausschließlich noch Spiele, deren Konzept neuartig ist bzw. mit denen ich mich noch nicht befasst habe. Phasmophobia ist so eines und die Weiterentwicklung fokussiert sich wohl hauptsächlich auf Content-Erweiterung und der derzeitige Stand reicht schon für eine Menge Spielstunden. Weil ich aber gerade die nächste ab Dezember nicht nur Zeit, sondern auch mal wieder Lust zu zocken habe, hol ich es mir jetzt zum reduzierten Preis von gerade mal 11€. Weil ich weiß ganz genau, wenn es erst mal fertig ist, interessiert es mich eh nicht mehr.

@Nyx: Falls ihr dann mal eine Lücke füllen müsst, sag gern Bescheid. Ich finde sonst aber auch ein paar andere Anfänger - daher kein Stress.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. November 2020)

Geht klar.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (23. November 2020)

Es lechzte mich schon seit langem Mal wieder nach einem richtig guten Hüpfspiel. Da kam es mir wie gerufen, als Yooka-Laylee für gerade mal schlappe 10 Euro im Sale zu haben war. Nichtsahnend, was mich denn da nun erwartet, wartete ich die Installation ab und legte danach auch gleich los. Dabei hatte ich bereits allerhand Negatives über das Spiel gehört... Es folgen ein paar Zeilen zum Thema: Warum sich Yooka-Laylee für mich dennoch als wahrer Geheimtipp erwies. Man verzeihe mir die Schamlosigkeit.

Doch zunächst einmal das Wichtigste vorweg: Warum Yooka-Laylee und nicht einfach Super Mario Odyssey? (Richtig gelesen, ich habe noch nie Super Mario Odyssey gespielt. So, jetzt isses raus.) Die Antwort darauf ist denkbar einfach: Weil ich schon zigtausend Marios gespielt habe und so langsam zu wissen glaube, wohin da die Reise geht. Ein von ehemaligen Rare-Veteranen entwickelter geistiger Nachfolger zur Banjo-Kazooie-Reihe klingt da weitaus verlockender, wie ich finde. Und siehe da, Yooka-Laylee bietet genau das, was ich mir von einem guten 3D-Jump'n'Run erwarte. Die Mischung aus Hüpfen, Gegenstände sammeln und Gegner platt machen funktioniert auch heute noch so gut wie auf dem N64. Ich fühlte mich gleich in die Zeit zurückversetzt, in der ich als Kind belegte Brötchen mampfend vor der Konsole saß und Muttern davon abhielt, ihre Lieblings-Talk-Show zu gucken. Wie ihnen das nur gelungen ist? Yooka und Laylee mögen zwar nicht das originellste aller Helden-Duos sein, aber das müssen sie auch gar nicht. Die beide verstehen es auch so, den spritzigen Charme der Entwickler zu transportieren. Dazu gesellen sich noch ein peppiger, sympathischer Look und schöne große Welten, in denen es reichlich zu entdecken gibt. Einzig das Level Trauerlabyrinth-Sumpf macht dabei eine nicht ganz so gute Figur wie die anderen. Da hätte ich mir das ein oder andere Asset mehr gewünscht. Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt sind die zum Teil sonderbaren Dialoge. Diese sind zwar zumeist sehr humorvoll gehalten, tragen jedoch kaum etwas zur Story bei. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht war das ja auch pure Absicht, damit man sich mehr auf das Erkunden und Erforschen konzentrieren kann.

Nach ca. 30 Stunden war ich mit allem durch. Was danach folgte, war ein dreistündiger Swag-Abspann, den man sich aber auch getrost hätte sparen können, und fertig war die Laube. Kurzum: Playtonic habens drauf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2020)

Na also, jetzt läufts bei *XCOM: Chimera Squad* doch schon viel besser. Vermute stark dass ich in ein ähnliches Start-Problem geraten wie seinerzeit bei *Enemy Unknown*, dort hatte ich anfangs auch nicht den kompletten Überblick auf die essentiellsten Mechaniken.

Egal, die Nachkommen sind bereits besiegt. Warten noch die heilige Spiral (die ich im zweiten Versuch lieber weiter hinten anstelle) und der graue Phönix.


----------



## dessoul (24. November 2020)

Habe gerade "Horizon Zero Dawn" angefangen. Da kam zum einen sehr frisch ein Patch raus, der einige der älteren Probleme auf dem PC behoben haben soll und parallel dazu kriegt man das Spiel immer billiger. Habe bisher für 4 Stunden gespielt und meine ersten Eindrücke waren ziemlich gut: Man spielt in einer Zukunft, in der die Menschheit durch irgendeine Katastrophe de facto in die Steinzeit zurückgeworfen wurde. Man spielt die Zieh-Tochter eines Ausgestossenen und erkundet erstmal die Welt, die von Tieren und Tierartigen Robotern bevölkert wird. Nach 4 Stunden bin ich jetzt an dem Punkt, dass ich wieder in den Stamm integriert wurde.
Die Grafik ist richtig gut, meine Grafikkarte wird nach langer Zeit mal wieder bis an Belastungsgrenze gejagt. 
Was man im Spiel tut (jagen, sammeln, craften) macht Spass.
Über die Storie kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich noch nicht so viel gesehen habe. Mir ist die Hauptfigur recht sympatisch, aber ich werde mit dieser "Jetzt bist du Ausgestossener (was übrigens keine gravierenden Auswirkungen hat, ausser Bezug zur Story und dass nur wenige mit dir sprechen.) und jetzt bist du plötzlich akzeptiert" - Situation nicht ganz warm. Diesen Wechselcharakter-Fehler machen viele Spiele. Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle, ich bin ein Kastenloser in Indien und lebe mein ganzes Leben schon so, und dann kommt da plötzlich ein Ereignis, das mich in die höchste Kaste befördert, dann ist das nichts natürliches. Da fehlt mir einfach viel zuviel Wissen, um mich da dann ungehindert bewegen zu können. Das versuchen sie im Spiel zwar auch zu vermitteln, aber das Ganze passiert zu schnell. 
Abseits davon macht mir das Spiel bisher ziemlich viel Spass, ein Fehlkauf war es (noch) nicht.

Auf Bugs bin ich bisher noch keine gestossen, das Spiel läuft sehr flüssig, die Steuerung ist sehr gut. Der einzige Punkt, der mich gestört hat, war die Y-Z -Verwechslung: irgendein Heini hat die Zweitsachen (kleinere Steine, Fallen, etc) auf die Z-Taste gelegt, wo man als deutscher Tastaturspieler nicht drauf kommt... Konnte aber gottseiddank dann umgestellt werden.

Was auch noch nervig ist: zu jedem Spielbeginn rechnet das Spiel erstmal für x Minuten (5-10 min) die Shader-Einheiten durch, um zukünftige Ladezeiten zu verringern. (Da heisst es dann abwarten). In den Tests wurde zwar gesagt, dass es nur einmal ausgeführt wird, aber dann nie wieder, was eindeutig falsch ist.


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2020)

Eigentlich woltle ich heute Division 2 weiterspielen. Aber da waren am morgen die Server down.
Was nun?

*Knights of the old republic*

Dank meines 25-Jahre-Bioware-Buchs kam hatte ich wieder mal Lust auf das Ding.
Die ersten Fights überstanden und die fühlen sich noch immer gut an.
Jetzt grade noch ein paar Hintergundinfos zur Entstehung des Games gelesen...

Funfact: Die erste Demo, welche der Presse hinter verschlossener Tür gezeigt wurden, basierte auf MDK2.
Was zu Folge hatte, dass, falls der Entwickler aus versehen auf die rechte Maustaste drückte, sich ein Fallschirm öffnete (von Kurt Hectic)


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2020)

Ich bestaune immer noch die Details in AC Vahalla. Auf meinem Langschiff lebt nun ein Tier und es ist wahnsinnig niedlich.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. November 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Knights of the old republic*



Da hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust drauf. Oder ein neues Star Wars Spiel dieser Art, von mir aus auch mit Mass Effect Einflüssen.

Die Mass Effect Trilogie juckt mir aktuell immer wieder in den Fingern. Aber da ja bald eine Remasterversion kommen soll, werde ich noch etwas damit warten.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (25. November 2020)

Ich habe gerade 2 Spiele durchgespielt:
1. Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
Genialer Ableger der gerade was den Wiederspielwert betrifft einiges bietet. Mir gefällt beim Hauptdurchgang v. A., dass man das ganze Spiel mit einer Peitsche durchspielen kann, die man immer mehr meistert, bis es sich bis auf das sich von Plattform zu Plattform schwingen fast wie bei Super Castlevania anfühlt.
Ebenfalls gefällt mir, dass mit den Gemälden etwas vom Charme der Levels von den arcadigen Teilen zurückkehrt.

2. Dark Souls 3
Für mich der mit Abstand beste Teil der Reihe. Das macht v. A. Die Wahl der Orte, aber auch das mMn bessere Hub-System. Ich finde ja, dass From Software das ideale Entwicklerteam für ein neues Castlevania wären.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. November 2020)

Hab mir dieses Phasmaphobia auch grad geholt, da ich eh noch grad Guthaben übrig hatte und ich mir da heute paar Videos angeschaut habe. Dieses Grußel/Horror-Geisterjäger Spiel sah da sehr spannend aus, vor allem finde ich die Idee cool, wie das mit der Sprache im Spiel ist. Sowohl die Kommunikation der Spieler  über die Funkgeräte als auch das kommunizieren mit den Geistern selbst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2020)

*XCOM: Chimera Squad
*
Rutsche aktuell von einem erfolgreichen Einsatz zum nächsten. Macht weiterhin sehr viel Spaß, vor allem wenn es zwischen den Squad-Mitglieder im Reklamation-HQ zu amüsanten Frotzeleien kommt. 

Allen vorherigen Bedenken zum Trotz ist es immer noch ein sehr gutes *XCOM*.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. November 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Hab mir dieses Phasmaphobia auch grad geholt, da ich eh noch grad Guthaben übrig hatte und ich mir da heute paar Videos angeschaut habe. Dieses Grußel/Horror-Geisterjäger Spiel sah da sehr spannend aus, vor allem finde ich die Idee cool, wie das mit der Sprache im Spiel ist. Sowohl die Kommunikation der Spieler  über die Funkgeräte als auch das kommunizieren mit den Geistern selbst.



Ja, man sollte wirklich den Ingame-Voicechat benutzen und nicht zusammen in Discord hocken.  
Das macht einen Teil der Atmosphäre aus, gerade, wenn man sich alleine versteckt und der Funk nicht funktioniert. 
Man kann Runden haben, in denen der Geist kaum in Erscheinung tritt und solche, wo er innerhalb kürzester Zeit das Team jagt. Alleine hat es vielleicht gar nicht einen so großen Reiz, aber zusammen kann man sich gut reinsteigern. 
Ein wenig Faible für die ganze Thematik ist natürlich praktisch, aber ich habe ja mittlerweile Leute mit süchtig gemacht, die sonst nix damit  zu tun haben.
Bin gespannt auf den neuen Content. Man muss immer noch bedenken, dass das primär zu Beginn ein Entwickler war, der mit gerade mal ein paar hundert Spielern gerechnet hatte.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. November 2020)

Hab mal ein paar Runden von dem Spiel angeschaut, und das gruseligste sind für mich die steifen Animationen der Figuren


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. November 2020)

Die sorgen für zusätzlichen Spaß. Vor allem in VR. 

Ist halt nix für dich. Meine Freunde und ich haben seit vielen Stunden eine Menge Spaß damit und  das ist mehr, als so manches AAA-Spiel mit Millionenbudget schafft. Manchmal kann es sehr einfach sein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. November 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ist halt nix für dich.



Das wüsste ich halt erst wirklich wenn ichs selber ausprobiert habe.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. November 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich halt erst wirklich wenn ichs selber ausprobiert habe.



Kannst es zwei Stunden ausprobieren und im Zweifel per Steam-Refund zurückgeben. Ist gerade im Sale. Zwar nur 10%, aber damit kostet es auch nur einen Zehner. 

Ich habe es mir jetzt mit zwei Kumpels geholt und gestern schon eine Stunde ausprobiert. Ist schon sehr spaßig und auch strategischer als ich dachte. Habe mir mal die ganzen Items und Verwendungszwecke sowie verschiedenen Fähigkeiten der Geistertypen durchgelesen - da kann man sich schon anständige Strategien zurecht legen und da es ja inhaltlich noch ausgebaut wird, wird es sicherlich noch etwas komplexer. Für den geringen Preis ist es echt top.

Das einzige, was ich "bemängeln" würde, ist eben die  Unity Engine.  Die ist halt toll für kleine Entwicklerteams und hat viele Vorteile auf der Seite,  die Spiele wirken aber sehr häufig unpoliert.  Macht aber nix - sicher wären einige Games nicht entstanden, hätten kleine Teams mit Unity nicht eine zugängliche Engine.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. November 2020)

Morgen soll wohl das Gefängnis als neue Karte kommen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. November 2020)

Habs jetzt auch und werd dann mal mitgehen. Bei dem Preis wäre es so oder so kein Verlustgeschäft.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. November 2020)

Ich hänge zwar immernoch an AC: Valhalla, aber bei GOG hab ich mir für nicht mal 3 Euro DsA4: Drakensang gekauft. Damals die CD verlegt, aber heute mal wieder bock drauf gehabt.  Immernoch ein schönes, chilliges Spiel.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. November 2020)

Ich hab jetzt doch mal *Divinity: Original Sin 2* beendet ... also abgebrochen. An sich mag ich das Spiel ja mit seinen Spielmechaniken und so. Das Kampfsystem ist eines der besten, die ich aus RPGs dieser Art kenne, und generell das Magie- und Fähigkeitensystem und die Möglichkeiten kreativ mit der Umgebung zu interagieren würde ich mir auch in anderen Spielen dieser Art wünschen. 
Aber die Charaktere und die Story haben mich einfach nur noch gelangweilt. Die ersten 40 bis 50 Stunden waren super, aber danach hat sich das Spiel immer mehr angefühlt wie Kaugummi und alles kam mir irgendwie vor wie enorm generisches und einfallsloses Fantasy-Zeugs, das ich in ähnlicher Form schon 100x gesehen habe. Vielleicht bin ich, was das Setting Mittelalter-Fantasy angeht, auch einfach nur übersättigt. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich mit dem Larian-Humor einfach nichts anfangen kann.

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach nem neuen Spiel. Falls jemand ein paar Ideen für gute und vor allem atmosphärische Singleplayer-Horrorspiele mit ner guten Story und relativ entspanntem Gameplay (keine ständigen Kämpfe oder Jumpscares) hat ... Vorschläge sind immer willkommen. *edit* Hab mir mal *The Cursed Forest* gekauft. Macht bisher nen guten Eindruck. Man fährt durch einen dunklen Wald, stilecht im Lada Niva und es taucht plötzlich eine rätselhafte Figur vor dem Auto auf. Man stürzt die Böschung hinunter und ist erst einmal im dunklen Wald gestrandet. Dann wird es Nacht ... Über das Spiel schreibe ich später noch ein paar Zeilen, wenn ich durch bin (sollte nur ein paar Spielstunden dauern).

Bis dahin nähere ich mich mit knapp 30 Stunden vermutlich so langsam dem Ende von *The House in Fata Morgana*, meine erste große Visual Novel. Wobei das möglicherweise auch täuscht. Ich hatte bei ca. 20 Stunden schon mal das Gefühl, dass ich fast durch bin und dann kam doch noch ne große Wende in der Story. Die Geschichte gefällt mir gut, die Erzählweise auch. Sicherlich wird es nicht meine letzte Visual Novel sein. Das Genre ist einfach super geeignet, um gemütlich auf der Couch mit einer Tasse Tee und ein paar Keksen zu spielen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. November 2020)

Valhalla hat bei mir mittlerweile mehr als 70 Stunden auf dem Spielzeitkonto und ich bin immer noch von der offenen Welt begeistert. Gerade bin ich im Sonnenuntergang zu einem Aussichtspunkt geritten und zusammen mit dem Soundtrack hatte das schon fast Skellige-Vibes aus The Witcher 3. Die Lichteffekte sind wirklich schön. Die Wolkenschatten auf den grünen Ebenen, die unter einem liegen und überall verteilt Ruinen oder kleine Dörfer. Das mag noch nicht das Next Gen sein, das sich mancher erhoffte, aber ich mag es so sehr. 

Die Story verdichtet sich auch langsam. Ich habe momentan einen sehr starken Verdacht zu der Identität einer Nebenfigur und bin gespannt, ob der hinkommt.


----------



## Strauchritter (29. November 2020)

So, schon länger mein Mitteilungsbedürfnis hier nicht ausgelebt, aber jetzt wieder.
Ach ja der Grund dafür? Shadowlands  Such wow. Much wow. Viel zu viel gespielt seit Release (der btw super ablief, nein, kein Sarkasmus an dieser Stelle). 
Bislang nichts auszusetzen. 
Story ist sehr gut, die einzelnen Gebiete sind mega stark, die ganze Stimmung (Grafik/Musik/Design) ist einfach Zucker. Die Instanzen sind alle mindestens gut, die meisten sind drüber.
Das Paktsystem soweit auch sehr geil, Torghast (vorab meine größte Befürchtung) ist auch klasse gelungen. 
Jetzt sagen diejenigen unter euch, welche auch spielen, ABER DER SCHLUND! KRITISERE DOCH DEN!!11elf
Nö, mach ich nicht. Ja fucked ab wenn Druiden da overkill sind, aber hey, die Designidee der harten Endgamezone ist konsequent umgesetzt und das muss ich Blizzard lassen. Zudem das Reiten später ja möglich ist und das Gebiet auch nicht soooo riesig ist.
So weit so gut, nun entschuldigt mich bitte, muss nun Dailys und noch zwei Mythic Inis machen


----------



## sealofdarkness (29. November 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Valhalla hat bei mir mittlerweile mehr als 70 Stunden auf dem Spielzeitkonto und ich bin immer noch von der offenen Welt begeistert. Gerade bin ich im Sonnenuntergang zu einem Aussichtspunkt geritten und zusammen mit dem Soundtrack hatte das schon fast Skellige-Vibes aus The Witcher 3. Die Lichteffekte sind wirklich schön. Die Wolkenschatten auf den grünen Ebenen, die unter einem liegen und überall verteilt Ruinen oder kleine Dörfer. Das mag noch nicht das Next Gen sein, das sich mancher erhoffte, aber ich mag es so sehr.
> 
> Die Story verdichtet sich auch langsam. Ich habe momentan einen sehr starken Verdacht zu der Identität einer Nebenfigur und bin gespannt, ob der hinkommt.



Ich sage einfach mal ja!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. November 2020)

*XCOM: Chimera Squad*

Der graue Phönix erhebt sich von nun an nicht mehr, nicht mal aus der Asche. 

So, bleibt noch die heilige Spirale offen, dann wäre ich bald mit der Kampagne durch. Und am Ende wohl doch über der 30-Stunden-Marke, bedingt durch den abgebrochenen Erstversuch der mich gut 8 Stunden gekostet hat.

Egal, Hauptsache es macht Laune.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. November 2020)

Tut mir leid, Schatz. Aber die Lebensversicherung ist einfach zu verlockend hoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strauchritter (2. Dezember 2020)

Main Alt für Shadowlands gestern durch den Schlund und auf knapp 55 geprügelt (Fistweaver) alles mittels Dungeons in erstaunlich wenig Zeit. 
Hab ihn bei den Engeln geparkt (weil M+ Content mit Monk), Nachtfae vermutlich dann Hunter und Maldraxxus bin ich noch unschlüssig wer denen beitreten darf. Bin für Vorschläge offen 
Das Twinken ist wirklich so gut gemacht wie noch nie. Entweder levelst du "normal" also Story und Gebiete oder aber mittels "Fäden des Schickals", was den Pakt sofort freischaltet, sowie Nebenquests und Worldquests. 
Achja, Himmelsgolem ist die wohl sinnvollste Investition die ich jemals in WoW getätigt habe xD Im Blood Spec durchreiten und Blümchen looten ohne lästiges Abmounten ist schon sehr geil 
Handwerksberufe im Allgemeinen (und im Speziellen) haben in Vergleich zu den vorherigen Addons eine massive Aufwertung in ihrer Bedeutung erfahren, zwar nicht die Bedeutung wie in Vanilla, aber doch deutlich besser als die letzten Jahre. 
Generell wirkt die Thematik Gearing deutlich strukturierter und durchdachter als in BfA. Sinnvolle VZs, Entschlackung der Vielzahl ans Flasks, mehr Optionen den eigen Spielstil zu forcieren, auch mittels Soulbinds und Conduits. 
Wenn jetzt dann noch Setteile im Raid zurück kämen, hach...  
Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, warum in diesem Addon die pinke Seuche aka Bubbleboys aka Krieger des Lichts oder schlicht Paladine in solch geballten Mengen auftreten... ziemlich sus wenn ihr mich fragt


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Dezember 2020)

Vor ein bis zwei Wochen habe ich nochmal einen zweiten Durchlauf in *Half Life Alyx* gestartet. Und ich muss sagen: Das zweite Mal ist DEUTLICH einfacher und entspannter, aber nicht weniger gut. Das Wow-Erlebnis ist natürlich weg, da ich alles schon kenne, aber daran lässt sich halt nichts ändern. Jetzt stehe ich kurz vor Jeff ... ich will nichts dazu spoilern, aber das ist so ein Punkt im Spiel, wo ich doch vorher erstmal eine kleine Pause machen möchte 

Aber die ganze Steuerung, die Immersion ... meiner Meinung nach ist Half Life Alyx die Messlatte in Sachen VR-Shooter/Action Adventure. Wobei an sich spielt sich das Spiel meiner Meinung nach weniger wie ein klassischer Shooter, sondern eher wie ein Survival Horrorspiel a la Resident Evil & Co., nur halt aus der Ego Perspektive und weniger Fokus auf Horror. Aber die Rätsel, die spärliche Ausrüstung, das Pacing ... das erinnert schon ein wenig an diverse PS1 und PS2 Klassiker, nur halt technisch auf aktuellem Niveau.

Nur das Bildstottern ab der zweiten Hälfte des Spiels ist leider immer noch da und wurde auch nicht gefixt. Der Thread dazu im Steam-Forum ist ein Dauerbrenner und die Entwickler haben sich meines Wissens nach nie dazu geäußert. Zum Release soll das Spiel aber angeblich deutlich besser gelaufen haben (ich hab es erst nach den ersten Patches gekauft). Scheinbar hat nicht jeder das Problem (seltsamerweise eher Leute mit stärkerer Hardware, während Leute mit schwächerer Hardware weniger Probleme zu haben scheinen), aber dennoch sehr viele Leute.

Und ich brauche dringend einen Ersatz für meine Oculus Rift S. Leider ist die Verfügbarkeit der HP Reverb G2 vergleichbar mit der Verfügbarkeit der aktuellen Grafikkarten und die Index bietet mir einfach zu wenig, um den hohen Preis zu rechtfertigen. Hätte die Index dagegen das Display der Reverb G2 ... vielleicht kommt ja im nächsten Jahr noch was 


*edit* Und bei *Beat Saber* hab ich jetzt bei 7 von 15 Songs auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad Expert die Full Combo erreicht (= alle Blöcke eines Songs fehlerfrei getroffen), was mich ca. auf halben Weg zum "No Mistakes" Achievement bringt. Leider muss ich damit erstmal pausieren ... weil Aua 

Und diese Achievements sind Fluch und Motivation zugleich: Ich hab so viele Songs, aber solange ich dieses verdammte Achievement nicht habe, finde ich auch nicht die Entspannung ein paar andere Songs einfach mal zum Spaß zu spielen  Dieser verdammte Ehrgeiz!


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Dezember 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Valhalla hat bei mir mittlerweile mehr als 70 Stunden auf dem Spielzeitkonto und ich bin immer noch von der offenen Welt begeistert. Gerade bin ich im Sonnenuntergang zu einem Aussichtspunkt geritten und zusammen mit dem Soundtrack hatte das schon fast Skellige-Vibes aus The Witcher 3. Die Lichteffekte sind wirklich schön. Die Wolkenschatten auf den grünen Ebenen, die unter einem liegen und überall verteilt Ruinen oder kleine Dörfer. Das mag noch nicht das Next Gen sein, das sich mancher erhoffte, aber ich mag es so sehr.



Ich sehe schon, wir teilen nach wie vor die Begeisterung für die schön gestaltete Open World in Valhalla.  

Mittlerweile hab ich gut 100h investiert (Urlaub sei Dank hatte ich am Ende selbigen bereits 60h aufm Konto). Die meisten Gebiete hab ich mittlerweile komplett beendet. Fehlen nur noch zwei und die letzten paar Storyhäppchen. Ich bin mal gespannt, was am Ende raus kommt. 

Die Story ist jedoch ein wenig...naja. Es fehlt etwas der rote Faden, vor allem zu Beginn des Spiels. Man hat diverse Schlüsselmomente, aber die Story ist quasi völlig frei zu spielen und nicht linear. Scheinbar(!) muss man auch einige Story-Quests gar nicht spielen, um die Story selbst zu beenden. Kann ich aber nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, da ich vorsichtshalber alle Quests erledige. Dafür gibt es aber etliche spannende Momente.  Mir gefällt's.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2020)

Aktuell Valhalla und aufgrund des Battlepasses verstärkt Warthunder (will es bis zum T10A schaffen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Dezember 2020)

Also eigentlich wollte ich ja Valhalla in meinem Urlaub sehr weit bringen, bevor Cyberpunk erscheint. Jetzt kam mir diese Woche erstmal The Expanse dazwischen und gestern habe ich es mir gemütlich gemacht und mal eben ein paar Stunden das Original von Final Fantasy VII auf der Switch weiter gespielt. Technisch sehr kantig und ich merke, wie verwöhnt man durch heutige Spiele ist, die einen viel mehr an die Hand nehmen. Ich war stellenweise recht verloren ohne Questlog. 
Umso mehr freue ich mich auf die zukünftigen Teile des Remakes, auch wenn da ja vielleicht nicht alles so bleibt. Bei dem Umfang dauert es wahrscheinlich nochmal 20 Jahre, bis alles komplett ist.


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2020)

*Division 2* zu Ende gespielt.. also der SP-Part.
Der letzte Bossfight war ja jetzt nicht sooo toll. DA empfand ich jenen aus D1 irgendwie interessanter.

Und jetzt eben mal die erste Region von den Black Tusk in Weltrang 1 zurückerobert.
Ist jetzt immerhin ein wenig fordernder. Mal guggen, wie lang mich das Game so noch hält.
Wobei ich mit 46 Stunden schon sehr viel Zeit, für meine Verhältnisse, mit diesem Spiel verbracht habe.
War sicherlich kein Fehl-Kauf.


----------



## golani79 (4. Dezember 2020)

Bin immer noch mit *Yakuza 5* beschäftigt .. schon krass, wieviel Inhalt die Spiele immer wieder bieten.
Teilweise sind die ganzen Minispielchen mit mehr Liebe zum Detail und durchdachter, als so manch anderes Standalone Spiel 

Bin bei ~60h .. denke aber, dass ich mich nun nicht mehr allzulange mit Sidequests / Minigames aufhalten werde.
Story zieht gerade wieder an - da ist es schwer, andere Sachen nebenher zu machen ^^


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Dezember 2020)

*Phasmophobia* - top, vor allem für den Preis.  Langfristig muss da aber mehr Content kommen. Für das Überleben des Spiels finde ich das kurzfristig sogar wichtiger als Bugfixes. Die Popularität hat das Spiel den Streamern zu verdanken, und die sind langsam durch damit. Für ein Early-Access-Spiel läuft es auch vergleichsweise gut, trotz einiger Unschönheiten und Bugs. Ähnliches Phänomen wie bei DayZ damals - der Content begeistert mehr als die Bugs stören. Und sobald es repetitiv wird, interessiert niemanden mehr, wie gut es poliert ist.

*Black Ops: Cold War / Warzone* - Multiplayer ist halt typisch Call of Duty, eines der besseren, für mich aber trotzdem langweilig und deshalb  reicht Warzone für mich. Singleplayer ist mit Inszenierung, coolen Levels (80s Berlin) und paar coolen, wenn auch nicht tiefgehenden Spielereien wie den Side Missions und Suche nach Hinweisen auch eines der besseren. Kann man spielen. Sofern ich es zu Ende spiele, wird es dann aber auch deinstalliert. 

*Microsoft Flight Simulator* - Dank der 3080 nun 50-60fps bei Settings so ziemlich maxed out. Nice. Jetzt warte ich allerdings auf den VR-Modus, der noch im Dezember kommen soll. Dann wird auch die Quest wieder entstaubt. 

*Farming Simulator 19* - mehr beruflich als privat, weil ich für ein Projekt mein Detailwissen noch erweitern muss, aber spätestens im Urlaub werde ich auch mal die neue Alpine Expansion im Multiplayer spielen.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Dezember 2020)

Half Life Alyx hab ich jetzt zum zweiten Mal durch. Daher habe ich mal wieder *Dirt Rally 2.0* aus dem virtuellen Steam-Regal gezogen: Ich weiß gar nicht genau warum, aber als ich mir das damals gekauft habe, habe ich nur ein paar Stunden gespielt und ich glaube, ich habe dem Spiel damit Unrecht getan: Abgesehen vom Force Feedback, das auf Asphalt ziemlich tot ist, und dem DLC-System ist das nämlich eigentlich ein richtig gutes Rennspiel, auch wenn es ein paar der typischen Codemasters-Probleme hat. Ich bin hab jetzt den Golf 2 GTI und den Ford Escort Mk2 getestet und mit beiden Autos richtig viel Spaß gehabt. Als nächstes steht wohl der Lancia Stratos auf der Einkaufsliste. Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch die eine oder andere Rallye fahren, auch wenn ich für klassische Rundstreckenrennen a la Nürburgring, Monza, Spa Francorchamps & Co. definitiv mehr Talent habe.

Außerdem habe ich gestern Abend mit *Spirit of the North* angefangen, das ich in nem Advents-Giveaway bekommen habe. Ein sehr schönes 3rd Person Puzzle- und Erkundungsspiel, in dem man einen niedlichen Fuchs spielt, der sich durch verschneite nordische Landschaften und Höhlen schleicht und geheimnisvolle geisterhafte Kräfte bekommt, um die Umgebung zu beeinflussen und Rätsel zu lösen. Auch grafisch ist das Spiel sehr schön gemacht und wird von einem passenden Soundtrack untermalt. Da kommen auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Screenshots, wenn ich ein bisschen weiter im Spiel bin. Wieder mal ein schönes ruhiges Spiel zum zurücklehnen und entspannen (idealerweise mit einer Tasse Tee oder Kakao auf dem Schreibtisch).


----------



## Celerex (8. Dezember 2020)

Bin gestern Abend mit *Immortals Fenyx Rising* fertig geworden und wirklich überrascht darüber, wie gut es geworden ist. Überrascht deswegen, da meine Erwartungshaltung aufgrund des im Vergleich zum neuen Assassins Creed und Watchdogs eher sparsamen Marketing eher. Abseits der 0815 Story und des stellenweise gewöhnungsbedürftigen Humors (wobei ich teilweise wirklich gut lachen konnte) bietet das Spiel eine richtig schöne Open World, sehr cooles Gameplay und tolle Rätseleinlagen, die zwar alle nicht gerade fordernd sind, aber trotzdem Spaß machen. Hier wurde ein bewährtes Spielprinzip (Zelda BotW) größtenteils übernommen und mit eigenen Ideen in eine Welt der griechischen Mythologie gepackt. Herausgekommen ist dabei für mich das beste Ubisoft Game in diesem Jahr, was auch an dem sehr guten technischen Zustand des Spiels liegt. Vor allem im 13 Euro Abo von Ubisoft+ kann man hier meiner Meinung nach nicht viel falsch machen. 

Als nächstes kommt natürlich Cyberpunk 2077 an die Reihe, hoffentlich schafft es meine neue CPU und GPU bis dahin in den Rechner.


----------



## McDrake (9. Dezember 2020)

Mal wieder *Elite Dangerous* als Forscher gespielt.
Raus aus der Bubble. Gescannt, mal hier, mal da gelandet und Materialien aufgesammelt..
Komm ich nach zwei tagen zurück, hole mir echt viel Geld für die Erforschungsdaten und...
ELITE!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (9. Dezember 2020)

So, nachdem es heute Abend mit Cyberpunk losgeht und mein Ubisoft+ Abo, dass ich fuer den letzten Monat mal abgeschlossen habe auch wieder zu Ende ist bin ich fuer's erste mit *AC: Valhalla *durch.

Bin bis ca. 53% Spielfortschritt gekommen  und habe auch ungefaehr genauso viel von der Karte aufgedeckt. Bin also noch lange nicht durch (auch mit der Story nicht) aber das wird dann wohl erst irgendwann im ersten Halbjahr 2021 vollendet oder so. Das gute ist, dass man das Spiel auch ganz gut pausieren kann weil man in den einzelnen Kartenbereichen recht abgeschlossene Story Arcs durchspielt und dann zum naechsten geht. Konnte also ein Scire abschliessen und es dann erstmal dabei bewenden lassen. Natuerlich gibt es auch uebergreifende Haupthalndlungsstraenge aber das kriege ich dann schon wieder hin.

Insofern hier mal der vorlaeufige Abschlussbericht: Im grossen und ganzen kann man sagen: Schoen war's.

Was mir bei Valhalla besonders gut gefallen hat ist die spielerische Abwechslung, die gerade im Vergleich zu Odyssey doch wesentlich nach oben geschraubt wurde. Zwar macht man im Prinzip schon auch hier immer wieder das gleiche aber statt einfach nur ein Banditen/Soldaten Camp nach dem anderen abzuarbeiten wie in Odyssey ist hier einfach mehr geboten. Die einzelnen Aktivitaeten haben auch Abseits der Haupthandlung zumeist auch etwas einzigartiges zu bieten, sei es ein neuer Ausruestungsgegenstand (die sind jetzt ja auch quasi alle unique items) oder ein kleine Nebenquest mit Dialogen, etc. (und auch hier gibt es diese random quests nicht mehr). Dazu kommt, dass selbst die kleinen Truhen mit Rohstoffen, die man immer mal wieder findet sowie viele Quest Gegenstaende eigentlich fast immer hinter kleinen Umgebungspuzzles versteckt sind. Das laeuft dann so ab, dass man mit Odin's Sicht (die fruehere Eagle Vision) durch einen goldenen Schimmer schon sieht, dass z.B. in einem verschlossenen Haus eine Truhe steht. Nun muss man herausfinden wie man da reinkommt. Mal muss man ueber's Dach, mal kann man durch eine nahe gelegene Hoehle in den Keller durchbrechen, mal muss man vielleicht tauchen, Hindernisse verschieben, Holzverschlaege aufbrechen, instabile Mauern mit Oelcontainern aufsprengen, einen Kronleuchter von der Decke schiessen damit der durch den Boden bricht, etc. Irgendwann hat man das Repertoire der Entwickler zwar ziemlich gut durchschaut aber dennoch, die kleinen Denk- und Suchaufgaben machen die Auffindung der Schaetze noch ein wenig belohnender. Diese kleinen Aufgaben sind aber nie so schwer, dass man da laenger als 3 Minuten dran festhaengt, so kommt also nie Frust auf oder so.
Diese recht hohe spielerische Abwechslung ist mMn die groesste Staerke des Spiels im Vergleich zu seinen direkten Vorgaengern.

Die raubeinige Welt des fruehmittelalterlichen Englands ist recht schoen umgesetzt. Das Wikinger Szenario hat aber auch seine Tuecken. Zwar hat man Dialog-Optionen aber Ubisoft versucht dennoch unseren Protagonisten immer wieder so ein bisschen in die Gutmenschen Schiene zu bugsieren, was dann oft ein wenig mit den typischen Wikinger Aktivitaeten wie pluendern und brandschatzen kollidiert, zu denen man ja auch mehr oder weniger gezwungen wird, zumindest wenn man seine Siedlung ausbauen will.So verhandelt man da schonmal in der Hauptstory eines Gebiets mit dem englisch-christlichen Sohn des dortigen Herrschers und schliesst eigentlich sogar eine Freundschaft mit ihm, marschiert aber 2 Minuten spaeter ohne Provokation in das naechstegelegene Kloster, bringt alle um (also die Wachen, denn wer Zivilisten umbringt wird wegen dieser Unmoral aus dem Spiel geschmissen ) und brennt mit seinen Mannen den ganzen Laden nieder.
Dazu kommen teils die voellig absurden Handlungen der kleinen Side Quests, die mich echt teils einfach nur voellig perplex zurueckgelassen haben mit der Frage, was die Schreiberlinge bei Ubisoft da wohl gerade geraucht haben. Komisch, gerade weil die Haupthandlung(en) und auch einige der Side Quests durchaus gut erzaehlt sind und sich auch ernst nehmen wollen.

Skill- und Ausruestungs-System sind gerade am Anfang etwas unhandlich. Typisch AC wird man aber wenn man das Nebenzeug mitmacht irgendwann einfach so dermassen stark, dass das alles keine grosse Rolle mehr spielt. Was ich aber nach wie vor Schade finde ist: Waehrend Odyssey mich noch motiviert hatte immer wieder neue Ausruestung auszuprobieren und Kassandra dadurch immer wieder anders aussah und sich der Kampf auch dank verschiedener Waffen, die ich verwendete immer wieder etwas anders gespielt hat verleitet mich Valhalla eher dazu mich recht frueh auf eine Set einzuschiessen und dann auch dabei zu bleiben. So rennt mein Eivor nun schon seit Stunden in der gleichen Ruestung durch die Gegen und schwingt die selben zwei Waffen, die ich halt immer mal wieder Upgrade und so ihre Werte um ein paar Prozent verbessere. Und das obwohl mein Inventar eigentlich voll mit anderem Zeug ist, dass aber zum einen vielleicht nicht so gut passt und das ich ausserdem eh erst teuer aufwerten muesste (ohne vergleichen zu koennen, ob es nach dieser Aufwertung ueberhaupt mit meinem derzeitigen Equipment mithalten koennte). Das ist schon ein bisschen langweilig, da koennen sie sich fuer den naechsten Teil wieder was neues ausdenken.

Aber nach ca 80 Spielstunden ueber den letzten Monat (was will man zur Zeit auch anderes machen als zu spielen ) kann ich sagen: Auf jeden Fall wieder ein schoener Eintrag in die Assassin's Creed Reihe. 8.5/10 Rentier Geweihe (eingeweihte wissen wieso ).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. Dezember 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> 8.5/10 Rentier Geweihen (eingeweihte wissen wieso ).





*wiegt sich manisch hin und her*


----------



## arrgh (9. Dezember 2020)

Gerade soeben *Doom 3* in Verbindung mit der Redux-Mod zum ersten mal an- und durchgespielt. Kann jetzt durchaus verstehen, warum die Meinungen zum Spiel damals so stark auseinandergegangen sind und es immer noch tun... es ist nun mal nicht das gewohnte "Doom-Erlebnis", bei dem man sich mit einem irrsinnigen Lachen durch unzählige Dämonenhorden durchschnetzelt. Mir hat allerdings das bedachtere Ballern sehr gut gefallen und die Horror-Atmosphäre ist einfach 1A!

Das Leveldesign hat mich auch zum Großteil überzeugt, auch wenn es in der Mitte des Spiel sich allmählich abzunutzen begann (Lagerhallen, Depots, Lagerhallen... Gäähn), Einzig allein das Waffenarsenal konnte mich nicht wirklich überzeugen. Damit meine ich nicht die Auswahl per se, sondern das Trefferfeedback und wie sich die Wummen "anfühlen" bzw. anhören... nämlich wie Spielzeug. Vor allem die Schrotflinte ist ne kleine Katastrophe... diese Streuung ist einfach kriminell. 

Alles in allem aber ein super Spiel, das mich nun auch zum erneuten Durchspielen mit höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad reizt... kommt nicht oft vor!


----------



## Batze (9. Dezember 2020)

Elite:  Dangerous.
Irgendwie hat mich das Spiel gerade gepackt. Habe es schon so lange auf Steam gehabt aber irgendwie gerade jetzt hat es mich in seinem Bann.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Elite:  Dangerous.
> Irgendwie hat mich das Spiel gerade gepackt. Habe es schon so lange auf Steam gehabt aber irgendwie gerade jetzt hat es mich in seinem Bann.



Habe es ja jetzt auch aber nur kurz probiert, benötigt ja doch "etwas" Einarbeitung. 

Ich selbst habe mir diese Woche tatsächlich endlich mit Jahren Verspätung Fallout 4 GotY gegönnt und bin da gerade ziemlich in diesem 50er Jahre Charme gefangen.


----------



## Batze (9. Dezember 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Habe es ja jetzt auch aber nur kurz probiert, benötigt ja doch "etwas" Einarbeitung.


Wenn bissel Hilfe brauchst, ruhig mal melden, bin da schon ganz gut drin.
Und bis Vor-Gestern gab es auch eine Handelsroute die Mega viel Credits gebracht hat. Wurde aber Global genervt. Immerhin, habe jetzt ein par ganz gute Schiffe. Gerade den T-9 (ist so ein fetter Transporter, und fliegt sich leider auch so )gekauft, gut ausgerüstet für Handel und habe immer noch 200 Mille auf dem Konto. 
Hätte ich gewusst das spezielles genervt wird hätte ich da noch Stunden gefarmt und wäre jetzt locker Credit Milliardär.
Aber man kann da in dem Spiel echt so viel machen und es zieht immer weiter, weil man sich ja auch mal das ein oder andere Schiff kaufen möchte oder den ein oder anderen Rang usw. Macht echt Fun wenn man sich mal eingearbeitet hat. Aber, das sollte man nie vergessen, es ist ein Mega Zeitfresser.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn bissel Hilfe brauchst, ruhig mal melden, bin da schon ganz gut drin.
> ...
> Macht echt Fun wenn man sich mal eingearbeitet hat. Aber, das sollte man nie vergessen, es ist ein Mega Zeitfresser.



Danke sehr! Aber, genau das was sich Zeit nennt habe ich im Moment leider nicht viel... schon Fallout 4 ist eigentlich so ein Mammutding, wo ich eigentlich momentan die Finger von lassen wollte. Mein Plan war bis Weihnachten eher ein paar kleinere Titel endlich mal zu zocken - aber es kommt halt immer anders als man denkt.


----------



## Batze (9. Dezember 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Danke sehr! Aber, genau das was sich Zeit nennt habe ich im Moment leider nicht viel... schon Fallout 4 ist eigentlich so ein Mammutding, wo ich eigentlich momentan die Finger von lassen wollte. Mein Plan war bis Weihnachten eher ein paar kleinere Titel endlich mal zu zocken - aber es kommt halt immer anders als man denkt.



Geht mir auch so. Ich wollte ganz Groß und ganz toll in WOW wieder angreifen. 
Wegen dem ganzen Corona und ich arbeite ja an einer Schule hat sich das erledigt, habe momentan teils einen 10-12 Stunden Arbeitstag. Nur noch Stress und es wird nicht besser weil jeden Tag was neues kommt.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Elite:  Dangerous.
> Irgendwie hat mich das Spiel gerade gepackt. Habe es schon so lange auf Steam gehabt aber irgendwie gerade jetzt hat es mich in seinem Bann.



Mich hat's aktuell auch gepackt. Für was genau braucht man eigentlich noch Star Citizen?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Dezember 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mich hat's aktuell auch gepackt. Für was genau braucht man eigentlich noch Star Citizen?



Na für diese ganzen, gigantischen, zukunftsweisenden Innovationen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Dezember 2020)

WoW Classic ... und wir wipen uns gerade munter durch Naxxramas.  

Ich finds ja echt ganz angenehm mit einer Feierabendgilde Naxx zu gehen, aber ich fürchte das einige bald die Flinte ins Korn werfen wg. dem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Von 40 Mann (und Frauen) gestern beim Haigan-Dance, konnten nur drei, vier wirklich tanzen. Ei ei ei ... das wird noch ein riesen Spass.


----------



## Strauchritter (10. Dezember 2020)

WoW Shadowlands ... und wir werden uns ab Samstag munter durch Schloss Nathria wipen 

Wochenendraidgilde (semiprogress) und ich sehe befürchte schon schlimmes für den ersten Boss xD (hat selbst auf NHC oneshot Mechanik^^). 40 Männ- und Weiblein sinds bei uns leider nicht, geht ja "nur" noch zu 30 bzw. 20 im Mythic. 
Freu mich aber sehr auf den Raid und die Leutchen in der Gilde machen bislang einen netten Eindruck 

@Rabowke musst halt den Tanzlehrer machen für die Gilde "Sidestep, one two three and SPIN!!!"


----------



## Rabowke (10. Dezember 2020)

Wir haben einen ganz guten Raid-Lead, eigentlich zwei. Aber wenn selbst mit und auf Ansage geschlafen wird, dann ist das eher semi geil. Vllt. allen mal so ein Zanza-Trink spendieren der die Laufgeschwindigkeit auf 20% hebt! 

Ich hab extra meine T2 Schuhe mit +speed verzaubert und verzichte auf Dääämääääääge weil ich dann mein T2.5-Set nicht mehr komplett habe, wobei der 5er Boni ja für mich dagger rogue eh fürn Popi ist.


----------



## Batze (10. Dezember 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> WoW Classic ... und wir wipen uns gerade munter durch Naxxramas.
> 
> Ich finds ja echt ganz angenehm mit einer Feierabendgilde Naxx zu gehen, aber ich fürchte das einige bald die Flinte ins Korn werfen wg. dem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Von 40 Mann (und Frauen) gestern beim Haigan-Dance, konnten nur drei, vier wirklich tanzen. Ei ei ei ... das wird noch ein riesen Spass.



Sind denn in NAXX schon alle 4 Flügel offen? Oder kommt das Nacheinander?


----------



## golani79 (10. Dezember 2020)

*Yakuza 6*

Nach dem 5. Teil gleich drangehängt.
Merkt man schon den Unterschied von der Technik her - spielt sich erfrischend anders, als 3-5 Remastered. 

Der Flow ist viel bessern in den neueren Spielen - in den alten Teilen, wurden die Subquests oft quasi von einer Sekunde auf die andere freigeschalten und man hatte plötzlich alle zur Verfügung auf der Minimap. 
Im 6. Teil ist das jetzt so, dass hin und wieder mal ein Subquest aufpoppt, den man dann halt nebenher mitnimmt - so ist man nie in der Lage, dass plötzlich 10+ Quests verfügbar sind, die einen aus der Story rausreißen.

Vom Content her gibt es zwar nicht mehr ganz so viel, aber ich muss sagen, das stört mich jetzt gar nicht - die Minigames, die noch vorhanden sind, sind qualitativ weiterhin super umgesetzt.

Macht schon sehr viel Spaß die Serie!

Bin nur gespannt, wie mir Teil 7 dann gefallen wird, mit dem völlig anderem Kampfsystem


----------



## Rabowke (10. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Sind denn in NAXX schon alle 4 Flügel offen? Oder kommt das Nacheinander?


... sind alle vier offen.

Spinnen-Flügel ist durch, was ja kein Problem ist bzw. darstellen sollte & dann gestern eben Seuchen-Flügel, beim ersten Boss viel zu lang gesessen und dann ~1h bei Heigan verbracht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2020)

So, mit dem gestrigen Abend und einer Kampagnen-Gesamtspielzeit von 29 Stunden hab ich "XCOM: Chimera Squad" abgeschlossen.

Ich kann nur sagen:
Wer XCOM-Fan ist und schlau genug war es direkt zum Pre-Release-Angebot von 10 Euro zu ergattern bekommt hier zwar einen kleinen, etwas abgespeckten Bruder der Reihe, der jedoch mit seinem nicht zu klein gebratenem Umfang, der gewohnten Mechanik und dem bekannten "Noch ne Runde" - Suchteffekt zu begeistern weiss. Für mich persönlich der beste Neu-Spiel-Deal seit Jahren, könnte zufriedener nicht sein. 

Aber, PSSST, Firaxis! So langsam könnt ihr mal XCOM3 rüberwachsen lassen.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2020)

Vor Wochen schon angekündigt, aber heute ist der Tag: Den finalen Part der Ezio-Trilogie heute gestartet. Hoffe dass ich den Abschluss noch vor Heiligabend schaffe um mich dann wieder was "Frischerem" zu widmen.
*
Assassin's Creed Revelations* wird gerne als schwächster Teil besagter Reihe gesehen. Und tatsächlich kann selbst ich als großer Alt-Fan nicht widersprechen. Es ist immer noch ein gutes Spiel, aber viele Kleinigkeiten haben damals schon daran gestört und tun es heute noch:
1. Bei Szenenwechseln blenden Bild und Ton komplett ab, ehe es weiter geht. Das gab es früher so nicht, darum fühlt sich der Spielablauf hier einfach nicht "fließend" an.
2. Werde nie verstehen warum Ubisoft hier angefangen hat den Adler-Blick von der festen Y-Taste auf einen Analog-Stick zu versetzen. Ertappe mich immer wieder dabei dass ich instinktiv die alte Taste betätige. Naja, ist hier noch erträglich, schlimmer wurde es erst als Black Flag den Blick auf dem rechten (!) Stick bekam. Beim Rennen absolut inpraktikabel wenn dauernd der Sichtmodus hin und her springt.
3. Jesper Kid lässt hier ein wenig nach, der Score klingt gut, aber mitreissend? Nein.
4. Tower Defense. Noch Fragen? 
5. Desmond sieht hier einfach kacke aus. 

Naja, muss drüber hinwegsehen. Würde mich so oder so nicht vorm zweiten Durchlauf abhalten. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab gerade nach ca. 5 Stunden Gameplay *The Cursed Forest* durchgespielt. Da ich aktuell mehrere Spiele parallel spiele, hat's ein Weilchen gedauert, obwohl es ziemlich kurz war.

Mir hat das Spiel richtig gut gefallen, auch wenn es ein paar Spielstunden extra evtl. nicht geschadet hätten. Für den Preis von 10 oder 15 Euro, die ich bezahlt habe, ist das aber völlig okay. Ich hätte auch 20 bezahlt und würde mich nicht beschweren, auch wenn ich zugeben muss: Zu Anfang waren meine Erwartungen nicht riesig, da ich einfach nur ein bisschen "billigen" Grusel gesucht habe. Schöne Grafik, ein paar Jumpscares ... aber das Spiel hat definitiv sehr viel mehr zu bieten. Es gibt Jumpscares, aber die sind relativ "mild" gehalten und sollten niemandem das Herz aus der Brust reißen. Eigentlich mag ich Jumpscares ja nicht, aber die Art, wie sie hier eingesetzt wurden, fand ich absolut okay. Die Stärke des Spiels liegt aber definitiv in der Atmosphäre. Die schön gemachte Spielwelt, zusammen mit dem tollen Sounddesign und dem wirklich gelungenen und gut eingesetzten Soundtrack erzeugt eine meist sehr gruselige, manchmal aber auch fast schon verträumt märchenhafte Atmosphäre. Ich fand das wirklich sehr gelungen. Blut, herumfliegende Gedärme und Monsterhorden gibt es hier keine.

Gameplaytechnisch ist es halt ein 1st Person Erkundungsspiel (ich mag die Bezeichnung "Walking Simulator" nicht, aber man könnte es auch so nennen) mit ein paar einfachen Rätseln. Man läuft herum, liest Notizen, sammelt storyrelevante Gegenstände und lässt sich gelegentlich angenehm begruseln. Klingt nicht allzu spektakulär und gameplaytechnisch ist es das tatsächlich auch nicht, aber die gelungene Geschichte und die anderen oben genannten Qualitäten machen aus dem Spiel mehr, als die Summe seiner Teile. Ich fand The Cursed Forst wirklich gelungen. Eine von diesen unerwarteten kleinen Indieperlen, die man ab und zu durch Zufall findet. Kein Meisterwerk, aber definitiv für einige Stunden Spielspaß geeignet, wenn man auf diese Art Spiel steht.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vor Wochen schon angekündigt, aber heute ist der Tag: Den finalen Part der Ezio-Trilogie heute gestartet. Hoffe dass ich den Abschluss noch vor Heiligabend schaffe um mich dann wieder was "Frischerem" zu widmen.
> *
> Assassin's Creed Revelations* wird gerne als schwächster Teil besagter Reihe gesehen. Und tatsächlich kann selbst ich als großer Alt-Fan nicht widersprechen. Es ist immer noch ein gutes Spiel, aber viele Kleinigkeiten haben damals schon daran gestört und tun es heute noch:
> 1. Bei Szenenwechseln blenden Bild und Ton komplett ab, ehe es weiter geht. Das gab es früher so nicht, darum fühlt sich der Spielablauf hier einfach nicht "fließend" an.
> ...



Ähm und Neuzeit das Gefangen sein in dem komischen Raum/Parallelwelt wo man sich durch das Bauen mit den Würfeln und anderen Quark irgendwie durchwursteln mußte. Das war der größte Käse überhaupt. Aber ansonsten fand ich Revelation von der Atmosphäre her top. Gut den Tower Defense Kram hätten sie sich sparen können. Aber der ältere Ezio im Orient/Konstantinopel ? Fand ich ziemlich gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ähm und Neuzeit das Gefangen sein in dem komischen Raum/Parallelwelt wo man sich durch das Bauen mit den Würfeln und anderen Quark irgendwie durchwursteln mußte. Das war der größte Käse überhaupt. Aber ansonsten fand ich Revelation von der Atmosphäre her top. Gut den Tower Defense Kram hätten sie sich sparen können. Aber der ältere Ezio im Orient/Konstantinopel ? Fand ich ziemlich gut.


Das Matrix-Ding hab ich noch vor mir. 

Nebenbei gefragt:
Kann es sein dass "The Lost Archive" nunmehr ins Hauptspiel integriert wurde? Der DLC wird im uplay-Shop gar nicht mehr gelistet. 

Noch ne Nebenbemerkung:
ACR hat mir zu Beginn nen kleinen Schreck verpasst. Sowie man ins eigentliche Spiel springt flackerte die Grafik wie wild. Gut dass das erste Google-Ergebnis sofort die Lösung brachte:
Eine DLL-Datei manuell umbenennen, Problem gelöst. Kleiner Tipp an Win10-Nutzer. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vordack (13. Dezember 2020)

Während Cyberpunk runterlädt ist mir langweilig also spiele ich jetzt Mass Effect 2 noch mal  Bin gerade Level 8 geworen und habe mit Akt 2 Angefangen (da wo man zum zweilten mall Dossiers bekommt und zu dem Planeten kann wo Liara ist).

Ja, es schockt total, nur die Bedienung finde ich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich guck gleich mal bei Nexus ob sich per Mods was verbessern läßt


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Dezember 2020)

Aktuell ist *Cyberpunk 2077* dran, nachdem ich AC Valhalla durch gespielt habe. 

Zugegeben, das Spiel hat eine Weile gebraucht, um mich "abzuholen". Das mag aber eher am Setting liegen, da ich doch eher Fantasy-Liebhaber bin. Vielleicht auch ein wenig daran, dass ich den ersten Tag damit verbracht habe, die bestmögliche Performance aus dem Spiel zu holen. 

Aber: Es bringt fast nichts. Ich hab einen 1440p-Monitor (144Hz). Auf FullHD gestellt, sieht das Spiel ziemlich unscharf aus, läuft dafür aber mit sage und schreibe 15-30fps besser. Einen derartigen Impact auf die Performance hab ich bei keinem anderen Spiel so gesehen. Das Runterregeln der einzelnen Settings bringt hingegen längst nicht so viel. Den größten Impact hat das Regeln der Auflösung. 

Also hab ich es auf 1440p gelassen, die Detailstufe Hoch bis Ultra (außer Filmkörnig und Chromatic Aberration), und via FidelityFX CAS die Auflösung auf 90% gesetzt. Auf 30fps via Treiber gelocked, damit ich wenigstens konstante Framerates habe. Und es spielt sich sogar ziemlich gut damit und sieht bombig aus. Bis ich meine neue GPU habe oder es endlich mal eine Möglichkeit gibt, Anti Aliasing abzustellen, werden das erstmal meine Settings bleiben. 

Nach dem letzten Hotfix halten sich die Bugs weitestgehend in Grenzen und ich hatte nur ein mal einen Glitch, durch den ich ein Haus betreten habe, was ich eigentlich nicht so hätte betreten können. War aber kein Problem, da ich einfach wieder raus spazieren konnte. 

Nachdem ich mich auch gameplaytechnisch endlich rein gefuchst und mir einen Plan bzgl. der Nebenbeschäftigungen gemacht habe, kann ich sagen, dass es echt Laune macht.  Bin auch echt gespannt auf den weiteren Verlauf der Story.


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2020)

Weil grade Dragon Age wieder ein wenig in den Fokus gerückt wird:
*Dragons DOGMA*
Ein Spiel, welches ich immer mal ein paar Stunden spiele um meinen Charakter ein wenig zu leveln.
Ich finde die Art des Vasallensystems einfach noch immer Klasse:
Man steigt ne Stufe (inzwischen Lvl 73) und holt sich dann Begleiter, welche andere Spieler erstellt haben.
Dann möchte ich beim eigenen Char doch irgendwie alle Fähigkeiten freischalten... auch die "Geheimen".
Bedeutet, dass man aber auch verschiedene Kampfarten ausprobieren und dadurch die eigene halt dementsprechend umstellen muss.

Grade wieder einen kleinen Drachen mit Mühe besiegt, da ich umgestellt habe.
Zuvor war das Vieh jeweils keine Problem.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Dezember 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Weil grade Dragon Age wieder ein wenig in den Fokus gerückt wird:
> *Dragons DOGMA*
> Ein Spiel, welches ich immer mal ein paar Stunden spiele um meinen Charakter ein wenig zu leveln.
> Ich finde die Art des Vasallensystems einfach noch immer Klasse:
> ...


Vielleicht steh ich damit eher alleine da, aber das Vasallensystem war nie das, was ich an dem Spiel so gut fand. Viel mehr hat mir das Kampfsystem, das Skillsystem etc. gefallen.


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vielleicht steh ich damit eher alleine da, aber das Vasallensystem war nie das, was ich an dem Spiel so gut fand. Viel mehr hat mir das Kampfsystem, das Skillsystem etc. gefallen.


Klar, man hat dann keine emotionale Bindung da, höchstens zum "Haupvasallen". Aber das ist nach dem Story-Ende nebensächlich. Bin wirklich nur noch am Leveln und Sammeln. So ne Art Mischung zwischen Diablo und bissl Dark Souls (ja, es gibt auf Bitterblack Isle noch schwere Gegner für Level Ü70)


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Dezember 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Klar, man hat dann keine emotionale Bindung da, höchstens zum "Haupvasallen".


Genau das ist auch der Punkt für mich gewesen.  Aber die Idee dahinter ist zweifelsohne cool und war damals durchaus innovativ.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe *Spirit of the North* durchgespielt und es war richtig schön und unerwartet emotional. Auch wenn das Spiel mit 7 bis 8 Stunden nicht übermäßig lang war, ist mir der kleine Fuchs während des Spielens sehr ans Herz gewachsen. Und das Storytelling ohne auch nur ein Wort hat sehr gut funktioniert. Die Umgebungen waren abwechslungsreich, die Rätsel und Sprungpassagen interessant, aber nie unfair schwer (bis auf eine Ausnahme), aber der wahre Star des Spiels war (neben dem Fuchs selbst) der Soundtrack. Der funktioniert einfach richtig gut in dem Spiel und untermalt die schöne Atmosphäre, wie es besser kaum ginge. Ein wirklich schönes Indiespiel für Fuchsfreunde und die, die es gern werden wollen.

Apropos Naturfreunde: Ich habe auch schon einen "Nachfolger" für das Spiel gefunden und mir *Alba - A Wildlife Adventure* gekauft. Ich vermute, das Spiel ist in erster Linie als Kinderspiel gedacht, aber was für Kinder gut ist, kann für Erwachsene ja nicht schlecht sein  Immerhin esse ich auch Kinderschokolade. Wie auch immer: Man spielt ein kleines Mädchen, das für eine Woche die Großeltern auf einer mediterranen Insel besucht. Die Insel ist eine kleine offene Welt, und man ist in erster Linie damit beschäftigt, die schön gemachten Orte zu erkunden, alle Tierarten mit dem alten Smartphone der Großmutter zu fotografieren und katalogisieren und den Inselbewohnern und Tieren zu helfen. Eine Hauptquest gibt es selbstverständlich auch. Das Spiel soll mit 4 bis 5 Stunden ziemlich kurz sein, aber damit kann ich leben. Die Grafik ist einfach, aber meiner Meinung nach trotzdem sehr schön gemacht. Ein paar Bilder poste ich evtl. morgen. Highlight für mich ist die Soundkulisse. Überall wuselt, zirpt, kreischt, piepst, zwitschert, gurrt, miaut, kräht, singt, meckert, schnuppelt, quakt, eselt, gackert, mäht, flattert, raschelt und schnattert es. Die Spielwelt ist wirklich lebendig vor Leben und das sind nicht einfach nur Hintergrundgeräusche. Jedes Tier, das man hört, ist auch tatsächlich da, kann beobachtet und fotografiert werden. Kein Spiel, das sich für ein großes Weltenretter-Abenteuer eignet und der spielerische Anspruch liegt reichlich niedrig, aber darauf kommt es eigentlich auch gar nicht an bei so einem Spiel. Alba - A Wildlife Adventure ist für mich in erster Linie wieder so ein kleiner Urlaub am Monitor. Entspannend und für ein paar Stunden sehr unterhaltsam. 

*edit* Und durch hab ich *Alba - A Wildlife Adventure* leider auch schon wieder. War mit ca. 5 Stunden tatsächlich sehr kurz, aber generell sehr schön gemacht. Ist auch ein prima Spiel für Eltern, die mit ihren kleineren Kindern zusammen was spielen möchten. Evtl. lernt man sogar noch was über verschiedene Tiere, da im Spiel ein Tierlexikon enthalten ist mit Beispielbildern und Tönen, allerdings ohne umfangreiche Beschreibungen. Deutsche Bildschirmtexte gibt es auch.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Dezember 2020)

grad mal wieder das gute alte Shadows of the Empire durchgesuchtet , mein zweites N64 Game und erstes Star Wars Game auf ner TV-Konsole





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nICp8O713-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Strauchritter (15. Dezember 2020)

Schloss Nathria bestärkt meine sehr positive Meinung zu Shadowlands konsequent weiter 
Nachdem ersten Raidwochenende (8/10; 30er Raid) bin ich sehr angetan, nicht nur ist das Schloss den Entwicklern audiovisuell exzellent gelungen (Dracula wäre neidisch^^), auch sind die Bossfights grandios in Szene gesetzt. 
Abwechslungsreiche, coole Mechaniken, egal ob Tank/Heal/DPS, du hast immer was zu tun und jeder trägt seinen Teil zum Kill bei. Insgesamt sehr Movement intensive Fights, wirklich angenehm knackiger Schwierigkeitsgrad. 
Endlich ist NHC und HC wieder eine Herausforderung und ein Erfolgserlebnis und nicht wie die letzten Addons NHC erste ID clear und in der gleichen ID noch HC die Hälfte der Bosse down. 
Einen (kleinen) Kritikpunkt muss ich allerdings anbringen, denn manche Bossfights sind derart Effektgewitter überladen, du hast keine Ahnung in welcher Void du gerade stehst, wenig Freund/Feind Erkennung. 
Aber das Problem wird sich mit zunehmender Raiderfahrung einpendeln.
Achja, Tipp vom Profi: Als BloodDK NIEMALS der aktive Tank bei Schlickfaust sein  Also wirklich nie. Unter keinen Umständen. Trust me, I di(e)d


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2020)

Mit zunehmender Spielzeit zeigt es sich wieder sehr deutlich dass "Assassin's Creed Revelations" ein sehr schnell nachgeschobener Ezio-Abschluss ist wo nur noch das Nötigste angepasst, doch sonst keine große Mühe hineingesteckt wurde um sich von "Brotherhood" irgendwie abzugrenzen oder besonders hervorzuheben. Selbst die Schatzkisten hat man hier hie und dort einfach "hingeschmissen", nichtmal gut versteckt sind diese. 

Ansehnlich ist Istanbul zwar, aber anders als in Rom fehlt mir hier doch die visuelle Abwechslung. Die Dächer gleichen sich viel zu sehr, und für die Hakenklinge bin ich nicht wirklich dankbar, macht diese - ähnlich später "Syndicate" - das Parcour-Klettern doch recht überflüssig.

Irgendwie hatte ich das Spiel wesentlich besser in Erinnerung als es tatsächlich ist. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (15. Dezember 2020)

*Assassin's Creed Brotherhood*
Nachdem ich mit Cyberpunk jetzt erstmal ein paar Patches abwarten und das vlt. sogar auf die PS5 verschieben werde, hatte ich heute spontan Lust, damit anzufangen.

Gesagt, getan - bin zwar noch nicht weit, aber macht schon wieder Laune.
Vor allem, da ich das zwar mal angefangen, aber noch nicht beendet hatte - habe aber von Anfang an begonnen jetzt.

Die Steuerung ist zwar nach Origins / Odyssey ein wenig ungewohnt, aber die Parcourseinlagen machen schon Spaß - das fehlt in den neuen ein bissl.
Jetzt, da ich wieder einen älteren Teil spiele, kann ich auch verstehen, wenn sich Fans ein AC wie es früher war, zurücksehnen. Finde aber dennoch die neuen auch recht unterhaltsam - nur fühlen sie sich halt anders an.

Dafür, dass Brotherhood schon vor 10 Jahren released worden ist, sieht es auch ziemlich gut aus finde ich, wenn man alles auf Anschlag dreht (hat das mal ein Update bekommen? Wurde glaube ich ja für Konsolen geremastered?)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> *
> Dafür, dass Brotherhood schon vor 10 Jahren released worden ist, sieht es auch ziemlich gut aus finde ich, wenn man alles auf Anschlag dreht (hat das mal ein Update bekommen? Wurde glaube ich ja für Konsolen geremastered?)*


*
Es gibt nur ein Konsolen-Remaster, die PC-Version war aber von Vorneherein mit besseren wie schärferen Texturen versehen, was auch  an den höheren Auflösungsmodi lag. Außerdem ist nicht alles am Konsolen-Remaster gelungen, ich sag nur Ezios "Scheinwerfer-Augen", gewisse NPC-Gesichter, 30FPS-Lock (bei dem Alter der Spiele völlig unverständlich) usw. Im Grunde wurde erstmals dank 1080p-Unterstützung annähernd PC-Niveau erreicht. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 


Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk*


----------



## Strauchritter (16. Dezember 2020)

So gestern Nacht noch 9/10 (sehr geiler Fight) mit einigen motivierten Gildis und paar Randoms und somit mein erstes Legendary für den Main gecrafted, da das BiS für Blood halt da droppt 
Bin sehr happy und und freu mich sehr aufs Wochenende weil Raid (Endboss wir kommen!) und dann zwei Wochen Urlaub  Bissl twinken (hab noch nie Protwarry gespielt) und mal schauen was mit dem Raid über Weihnachten passiert, sonst such ich random. 
Als Tank mit exp und Gear eher kein Problem  Hatte mir auch überlegt mit meinem Fistweaver wieder ins M+ Boosting (Community, nicht privat) einzusteigen, allerdings muss ich da schauen wie sich das zeitlich mit dem Raidalltag so verbinden lässt


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Dezember 2020)

Es ist eine späte Liebe, aber definitiv Liebe: Ich habe gerade in *Dirt Rally 2.0* die Pro-Liga im Karrieremodus abgeschlossen. Habe viel geschimpft und geflucht und die Reparaturrechnung war auch nicht ohne ... aber ich hab unter'm Strich tatsächlich den ersten Platz geholt, womit ich nicht mehr gerechnet habe. Platz 1 gab es natürlich nicht in jeder Rallye und Finnland hab ich völlig verkackt (mein armer kleiner R2 Opel Adam!), aber am meisten Spaß macht es ja, wenn man für den Sieg wirklich kämpfen und sich anstrengen muss. Neuseeland lief sehr gut und erstaunlicherweise in Deutschland (Baumholder) hab ich auch nen ersten Platz geholt, ohne mein Auto an einem der böse platzierten Randsteine zu zerlegen.

Jetzt kommt die Elite-Meisterschaft und ich habe Angst! Und noch kein Auto ... entweder wird es wohl ein Lancia 037 (Gruppe B Heckantrieb müsste das sein) oder ein R5 Rallyeauto. In jedem Fall folgen ein paar Testfahrten mit verschiedenen Autos, damit ich mich nicht für das falsche entscheide. Wenn ich das nicht schaffe (irgendwie rechne ich nicht damit), dann werden wohl noch die Herausforderungen aus dem Colin McRae DLC gefahren.

Aber alles in allem gefällt mir Dirt Rally 2.0 jetzt doch richtig, richtig gut. Sogar noch deutlich besser, als Teil 1, der sich für mich irgendwie immer schwammig und die Autos gewichtslos angefühlt haben. In Dirt Rally 2.0 dagegen fahren sich die Autos sehr viel nachvollziehbarer.




LOX-TT schrieb:


> grad mal wieder das gute alte Shadows of the Empire durchgesuchtet ,



Könnte ich auch mal wieder spielen. Der Soundtrack war damals echt gut. Nur das Speichersystem hab ich ziemlich frustig in Erinnerung.


*edit*

Es ist im Moment echt schlimm mit mir. Statt endlich mal mit Cyberpunk 2077 richtig loszulegen, habe ich mir in aus einer spontanen Laune heraus *The Walking Dead: Saints and Sinners* gekauft. Ein 1st Person Survival-Shooter/Action Adventure. Erster Eindruck ist gut, aber nicht überragend. Die Texturen könnten definitiv höher auflösender sein und die Steuerung fühlt sich nicht so richtig ausgereift an. Gerade schwere Waffen, wie z. B. Äxte, wirken sehr träge. Ist natürlich sinnvoll, da das Gewicht simuliert werden soll, aber dadurch stimmen die Bewegungen ingame nicht ganz mit den eigenen Bewegungen überein. Mit ein wenig Übung ist es aber gut spielbar und macht bisher auch Spaß. Man durchstreift die düsteren Straßen von New Orleans, sammelt Schrott und Lebensmittel und kann sich darauf im eigenen Lager nützliche Dinge basteln, wie z. B. saubere Nahrung, Waffen oder Upgrades. Ab und zu findet man auch andere Überlebende, erledigt kleine Quests, sammelt Hinweise usw.

An sich macht das Spiel leider nichts richtig gut, aber eben auch nicht wirklich schlecht. Bin aber mit kann 2 Stunden Spielzeit noch ziemlich am Anfang. Und mich nervt jetzt schon das kleine Inventar, denn wenn das voll ist, "muss" ich zur Basis zurück und das Lager füllen. Und wenn ich ins Lager zurückkehre, dann endet auch automatisch der Tag und wenn der nächste Tag beginnt, krieg ich Meldungen, dass die Ressourcen in der Welt weniger werden und die Zahl der Untoten steigt. Das macht mir irgendwie Angst. Ich lasse mir doch so gerne Zeit beim Spielen.


----------



## McDrake (18. Dezember 2020)

Deus Ex Mankind Devided

Da ich kein Cyberpunk anfassen will, bis ein neuer PC unterm Tisch steht... und somit auch ein vollständigeres Spiel auf dem Markt ist. 

Im x-ten Anlauf jetzt doch ins Spiel gefunden.
Meine Problem war, dass der Einstieg extrem actionlastig ist (Hubschrauber zu Beginn)
Überhaupt nicht meine Spielart. Laut Spielstand, versuchte ich mich 2017 daran.

Jetzt durchgebissen und schleiche mich durch die Spielwelt.
Klar, manchmal recht unrealistisch, aber die Spielmechanik fordert geradezu auf, zu experimentieren.

Aber wenn wir schon bei Cyberpunk sind: Die Performance ist ja jetzt da auch nicht grade der Burner für so einen alten Titel.


----------



## golani79 (19. Dezember 2020)

Mankind Divided fand ich ziemlich gut - aber an Human Revolution kam es für mich nicht ganz ran.

Bin immer noch mit *Assassins Creed Brotherhood* beschäftigt.
Bin jetzt schon weiter, als damals, wo ich es mal angefangen hatte. Gefällt mir nach wie vor ganz gut, obwohl mich mittlerweile einige Dinge schon stören und ich mir teilweise denke, eigentlich sind die neuen AC Teile ziemlich nice und ich wünschte mir einige Dinge von den neuen Teilen in den alten.
Die Steuerung macht teilweise, was sie will und beim Klettern gibt es bei den Türmen z.B. vorgefertigte Routen .. da denkt man sich dann oft, eigentlich ein Witz, dass er da nicht hochkommt - an anderen Passagen, wäre so eine Stelle kein Hindernis und dann fällt man wieder mal ganz runter, weil er sich bei nem Vorsprung nicht festhalten will, der eigentlich dafür prädestiniert wäre, sich festzuhalten.
Das Pferd verschwindet teilweise und gehsteighohe Kanten, stellen teilweise unüberwindbare Hindernisse für den Gaul dar ... eieiei .. aber ist ja auch schon 10 Jahre alt .. 
Und dann immer die abgesperrten Bereiche .. wenn man das wenigstens vorher auf der Map sehen könnte - da markiert man sich  nen Aussichtspunkt, nur um kurz davor festzustellen, dass man da noch nicht hinkommt .. ziemlich nervig auch.

Eigentlich hatte ich ja von den neuen Teilen auch den Eindruck, dass man erschlagen wird, von lauter Sammelkram, etc. .. die Map ist nur noch voll von Icons .. aber eigentlich war das ja auch früher schon so .. hatte das ger nicht mehr so in Erinnerung.
Denke, ich werde mich jetzt ein wenig mehr auf die Hauptstory konzentrieren - ansonsten hängt man da ja ewig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schöne Grüße aus Rom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hideo Kojima lässt grüßen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wtf?! oO


----------



## MichaelG (19. Dezember 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Mankind Divided fand ich ziemlich gut - aber an Human Revolution kam es für mich nicht ganz ran.
> [/ATTACH]
> wtf?! oO



Vor allen Dingen war da noch Faridah Malik dabei die ja Canon tot ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Dezember 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen war da noch Faridah Malik dabei die ja Canon tot ist.



Komisch, das Fandom-Wiki sagt was anderes, zumal man sie in HR retten konnte.



Spoiler



Canonically, Malik survives the events of this mission, as indicated by Deus Ex: Black Light, which states that Jensen is interested in tracking down the whereabouts of Malik in early 2029,[6] and the cereal box Easter egg in Adam Jensen's apartment in Deus Ex: Mankind Divided.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Mankind Divided fand ich ziemlich gut - aber an Human Revolution kam es für mich nicht ganz ran.
> 
> Bin immer noch mit *Assassins Creed Revelations* beschäftigt.
> Bin jetzt schon weiter, als damals, wo ich es mal angefangen hatte. Gefällt mir nach wie vor ganz gut, obwohl mich mittlerweile einige Dinge schon stören und ich mir teilweise denke, eigentlich sind die neuen AC Teile ziemlich nice und ich wünschte mir einige Dinge von den neuen Teilen in den alten.
> ...


Ähm...Den Bildern nach zu urteilen ist das AC Brotherhood, nicht Revelations.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Dezember 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Komisch, das Fandom-Wiki sagt was anderes, zumal man sie in HR retten konnte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sie taucht aber in MD nicht mehr auf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir schon bei Cyberpunk sind: Die Performance ist ja jetzt da auch nicht grade der Burner für so einen alten Titel.


Inwiefern? Ich hatte immer locker 100 FPS und mehr. Wichtig ist nur MSAA nicht total auf Anschlag zu stellen, das killt die Performance ins Unspielbare.


----------



## golani79 (19. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähm...Den Bildern nach zu urteilen ist das AC Brotherhood, nicht Revelations.



Ah stimmt .. hab mich vorhin vertan ^^
Auch kein Wunder, bei so vielen verschiedenen Titeln  [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (19. Dezember 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Deus Ex Mankind Devided - Klar, manchmal recht unrealistisch





Ein dystopisches Sci-Fi Setting ist in etwa so realistisch wie ein Gugelhupf als Fusionsreaktor.


----------



## LesterPG (19. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ein dystopisches Sci-Fi Setting ist in etwa so realistisch wie ein Gugelhupf als Fusionsreaktor.


Sag das nicht, man wird in der Zukunft da sicherlich noch einiges über die ungeahnten Möglichkeiten des Gugelhupf  herausfinden.


----------



## McDrake (19. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Ich hatte immer locker 100 FPS und mehr. Wichtig ist nur MSAA nicht total auf Anschlag zu stellen, das killt die Performance ins Unspielbare.


Werd ich morgen mal ausprobieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2020)

Löschen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ah stimmt .. hab mich vorhin vertan ^^
> Auch kein Wunder, bei so vielen verschiedenen Titeln  [emoji23]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


Du könntest wenigstens meinen passenden Post zitieren.


----------



## golani79 (20. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du könntest wenigstens meinen passenden Post zitieren.



Hab ich das nicht?  [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab ich das nicht?  [emoji14]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


Ha... Ha! [emoji14]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2020)

Anders als Golani bin ich tatsächlich weiter in *AC Revelations* unterwegs. 

Ein Drittel der Stadt wieder aufgebaut, 2 Masyaf-Schlüssel gefunden, 3 von Desmonds Erinnerungen auf der Animus-Insel gelöst.

Und nach wie vor frage ich mich wie und ob man überhaupt noch an den "The Lost Archive"-DLC rankommt oder ob dieser nach all den Jahren gratis im Hauptspiel versteckt liegt...

Eines stelle ich allerdings bei meinem nunmehr 2. Durchgang fest: Auch wenn *Revelations* der schwächste Ezio-Part ist hat es die am schönsten und spannendsten designten Krypten. Die zweite in den unterirdischen Höhlen mit all den Wasserfällen... Selbst heute noch bildschön, vor allem bei weiter Kamera-Perspektive.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auch wenn *Revelations* der schwächste Ezio-Part ist



Aber der beste Altaïr-Part.


----------



## ribald (22. Dezember 2020)

Kleine Zauberschule für DSA 

https://abload.de/img/93332e6510d0d654e354ajpk4y.png


----------



## golani79 (23. Dezember 2020)

*Assassin's Creed Brotherhood*

So, bin jetzt nach ca. 20h durch - hab mich nach einer Weile hautpsächlich auf die Hauptquest konzentriert, da die ganzen Sammeldinger und Sidequests mit der Zeit ein wenig monoton sind.
Insgesamt hat es mir recht gut gefallen - am Ende dachte ich mir aber nur "wtf?!" .. 



Spoiler



das war ein wenig unerwartet und ein Cliffhanger, den es nicht gebraucht hätte.



Bei den Sprungpassagen habe ich mich teilweise aber ziemlich geärgert - einfach, weil die Steuerung teils ein wenig unpräzise ist, wie ich finde. 
Hab mich nichtmal in Dark Souls so viel geärgert muss ich zugeben, weil da wusste ich, dass es mein Fehler war, wenn ich wieder am Checkpoint bzw. Bonfire anfangen durfte ^^
Bin gespannt, ob bei Revelations technisch schon eine Veränderung zu spüren ist.

Auch, wenn die Atmosphäre sehr gut rüberkommt in den älteren Teilen, muss ich jetzt nach dem Beenden doch sagen, im Großen und Ganzen, bevorzuge ich spielerisch die neuen Titel 

Vlt. wärs anders, wenn die alten Teile technisch auf der Höhe wären, aber da gibts eben schon einige Schwächen, die den Spielspaß trüben - auch im Game- bzw. Missionsdesign.
Den neuen wird z.B. angekreidet, dass man nicht wirklich schleichen muss ... aber dafür kann man die Missionen spielen, so wie man es selbst will. In Revelations wird man gezwungen, auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise zu spielen - man ist quasi in einem engen Korridor gefangen und hat keine Möglichkeiten. Macht man einen Schritt zur Seite, wird man bestraft, indem man an den Checkpoint zurückgesetzt wird.
Mag früher State of the Art gewesen sein, aber mittlerweile finde ich es besser, wenn man mehr Freiheiten hat.

Nichtsdestotrotz hab ich mich die 20h ziemlich gut unterhalten gefühlt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2020)

Werde nie verstehen warum mancher mit der Steuerung der alten ACs solche Probleme hat oder es zumindest behauptet. Es spielt sich für mich total eingängig und simpel, das einzige was ich (!) eben nicht verstehe - und es schon oft genug angemerkt hab - warum der Adler-Blick nie seine feste Controller-Taste behalten durfte.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (23. Dezember 2020)

Eh schon erwähnt - weil die Steuerung teilweise unpräzise ist und man dadurch des Öfteren Aktionen durchführt, die man nicht durchführen wollte.



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Eh schon erwähnt - weil die Steuerung teilweise unpräzise ist und man dadurch des Öfteren Aktionen durchführt, die man nicht durchführen wollte.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


Ist mir so gut wie nie passiert.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2020)

Mit Maus und Tastatur nicht nur 1x. Das hat sich erst mit Origin gegeben. Zwar nicht perfekt aber deutlich besser.


----------



## golani79 (23. Dezember 2020)

Habs mit Controller gespielt, aber dennoch.

Bspw. .. läuft man über die Dächer und will zum anderen Haus rüberspringen .. was macht der Char stattdessen .. springt vom Dach runter, in einen Heuhaufen .. ändert aber für den Sprung die Richtung, weil geradeaus weiter, wär's aufs nächste Dach gegangen.

Im Laufen passiert es immer wieder, dass Ezio irgendwo hochklettert bzw das versucht, anstatt einfach weiterzulaufen .. willst z.B.  durch nen Durchgang in der Größe einer Tür laufen, klettert er stattdessen hoch ..

Man klettert irgendwo hoch .. plötzlich geht's nicht mehr weiter .. hmmm .. nochmal kurz ein Stück zurück oder Kamera rundherum geschwenkt, auf einmal geht's da weiter, wo grade eben noch Sackgasse war.

Muss man bei kletterpassagen an eine gegenüberliegende Wand etc springen, ist das auch so ne Sache .. nicht nur einmal passiert, dass der Char wieder anfängt, runter zu klettern, wenn man den Stick in die gegenüberliegende Richtung bewegt (Trigger wohlgemerkt gehalten)

Teilweise werden falsche Charaktere in Kämpfen angegriffen (ab und zu sogar Verbündete)

Schwingt man sich von einem Griff auf den nächsten Vorsprung/Balken, so kann es passieren, dass der Char von diesem einfach weiterspringt, obwohl man die Taste schon längst losgelassen hat .. 

Mal ein kleiner Auszug, von den Sachen, die mir untergekommen sind .. 
Mag vlt nicht so wild sein, wenn's 1-2 x passiert, aber wenn das ständig passiert, dann wird's nervig. 




Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Dezember 2020)

So, gestern nach dem Besuch bei Schwiegereltern abends noch 3 Stunden am Stück an "AC Revelations" gesessen und um halb 12 tatsächlich beendet. Nach einer Gesamtspielzeit von etwa 13 Stunden (alle Geschäfte aufgebaut, alle Ishak Pasha Seiten gefunden, ebenso 50% aller Animus-Artefakte). Schöner (wenn auch deutlich kürzer) Abschluß, auch wenn ich anders als Nyx keine Heulkrämpfe dabei verspüre. ^^

Die von Ubisoft haben aber einen mächtig an der Waffel. Das Spiel speichert an exakt jener Stelle ab wo man den Abspann verläßt. Überspringen? Ja wozu denn... 

Tja, muss ich wohl nebenbei nochmal ablaufen lassen und schauen was es in Konstantinopel noch zu tun gibt. Eigentlich kaum noch was, aber ich muss wissen ob "The Lost Archive"" nun gratis inkludiert ist oder nicht. Der DLCs verschwindet doch nicht ohne Grund aus dem Shop... 

Edit:
Tja... Scheinbar ist Steam heute die einzige Bezugsquelle des DLCs. Blöd nur: Alles meine ACs sind ausschließlich Uplay-Versionen ohne Steam-Anbindung. Kombination von Spiel und DLC somit Käse... 
Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Dezember 2020)

Bin ich blind oder hat uplay überhaupt keine Kindersicherungseinstellungen?! Hab eben "Rayman Origins" auf dem Sohnemann-Rechner runtergeladen und wollte alles über seiner Altersklasse wie Assassin's Creed und Co. ausblenden lassen, so wie auch bei Steam. Aber ich finde nix... 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2020)

Die haben das wohl nur im Shop mit dem lächerlichen USK 18 erst ab 23 Uhr kaufen. Danach gehen die wohl davon aus daß der Account nur vom Käufer genutzt wird.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Dezember 2020)

*Beat Saber*

Inzwischen habe ich 25 von 26 Achievements zusammen. Bald kann ich das Spiel endlich(!) wieder ganz casual genießen, ohne mich über die Technikprobleme (Mikroruckler und teilweise fehlerhafte Treffererkennung) aufzuregen, die mir die "Arbeit" an den letzten beiden Achievements "Flawless" (Get rank SS on any level on expert difficulty without any modifiers) und "No Mistakes" (Get full combo on at least 15 different levels on expert difficulty (solo free play only)) so schwierig gemacht haben.

Wie auch immer: Das "Flawless" Achievement habe ich eben endlich bekommen, das "No Mistakes" Achievement sollte ich meiner Meinung nach eigentlich schon haben. Ich hab mitgezählt und bin der Meinung, dass ich genau 15 Songs im Schwierigkeitsgrad "Expert" als Full Combo (= alle Blöcke korrekt getroffen) geschafft habe. Einer muss wohl nicht richtig getriggert haben. Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit rauszufinden, welcher da ist, da das Spiel dazu keine Statistik anzeigt. Wie auch immer: Muss ich das Ganze halt noch bei einem 16. Song schaffen. Allerdings wird das Ganze mit jedem Lied schwieriger, da zum Schluss halt nur noch die schweren Songs übrig bleiben.

Eigentlich wollte ich den ganzen Kram noch auf Youtube stellen, damit andere drüber lachen können und ich für mich nachvollziehen kann, bei welchen Songs ich bereits die Full Combo geschafft habe. Leider greift bei den meisten DLC-Songs aber die automatische Songerkennung ein und schickt mir ne böse Mail von wegen Rechteverletzung, selbst wenn ich die Videos auf "privat" gestellt lasse. Da riskiere ich lieber nichts und lasse das mit den Videos sein, bevor mir noch der Kanal gesperrt wird oder sowas.

Falls noch jemand das Spiel hat und die Achievements möchte, hab ich hier mal die Songs aufgeschrieben, die selbst für ungelenkige Hampelmänner, wie mich, machbar sein sind:

01. Jaroslav Beck - $100 Bills *
02. Jaroslav Beck - Beat Saber *
03. Jaroslav Beck - Commercial Pumping *
04. Jaroslav Beck - Breezer *
05. Megaphonix - I Need You *
06. Mord Fustang - Elixia *
07. Pegboard Nerds - Give a little Love *
08. Jaroslav Beck - Escape *
09. Jaroslav Beck - Country Rounds *
10. Panic at the Disco! - Emperors new Clothes (DLC) **
11. Jaroslav Beck - Balearic Pumping *
12. Jaroslav Beck - Lvl Insane *
13. Jaroslav Beck - Turn Me On *
14. Wavezswavesz - While We're Young (DLC) *
15. Imagine Dragons - Machine (DLC) *

* = Full Combo (Expert)
** = Full Combo (Expert) + Rank SS (Expert)

Als 16. Song für das "No Mistakes" Achievement "arbeite" ich gerade an "Popstars" von K/DA und "Rum & Bass" von Boom Kitty (beide kein DLC). Ich hoffe, dass ich bei einem davon die Full Combo in absehbarer Zeit schaffe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Dezember 2020)

*Animal Farm*

Ich bin angenehm überrascht. Das Spiel ist mehr als nur eine interaktive Novelle, ein bisschen Wirtschaften fließt auch in die Geschichte hinein. Irgendwo auch logisch, es muss ja eine Farm am Laufen gehalten werden.
Mir gefällt die visuelle Gestaltung richtig gut. Teils etwas Minimalismus im Stile eines Wimmelbildspiels, auf der anderen Seite ein etwas altgenössischer Zeichenstil der locker der Zeit des Buchs oder gar des alten Films entsprechen könnte.
Der Erzähler ist der einzige mit wahrnehmbarer Stimme, die Tiere und der alte Jones halten ihre Dialoge in reiner Textform ab.

Und dann noch die Musik... Was freuen sich meine Ohren darüber, hätte nie erwartet hierbei solch ein tolles Symphonie-Werk zu hören.

Das Spiel in Form und Gestaltung scheint mir gar für ganz junge Menschen sehr geeignet, quasi Edutainment in idealer Art und Weise. Lob ich mir.

So, muss mich nun aber weiter um die Farm kümmern. Vier Beine gut, zwei Beine schlecht...


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Dezember 2020)

*Cyberpunk 2077*

Im Grunde bin ich schon (nach etwa 70h Spielzeit) durch und habe heute zwei Enden gesehen. 


Spoiler



1. Ende: V hat es sich 'einfach' gemacht und sich selbst die Rübe weg geblasen. Fand ich am Anfang befremdlich, aber ihre Argumentation dafür zumindest nachvollziehbar. Irgendwie aber auch...feige. War ein ziemlich schnelles Ende.
2. Ende: Arasaka-Ende. Meine Güte... anfänglich war es noch actiongeladen und ich hatte am Schluss echt Hoffnung, dass das was wird. Bis ich dann gemerkt habe, dass es eigentlich doch nicht so gut ist. Und irgendwann sogar zermürbend war, was mit V passierte...bis man vor eine Wahl gestellt wird. Details erspare ich mir an der Stelle aber mal. Es war - auch wenn das Ende zum Schluss nicht ein bisschen actionreich oder "episch" war - ein sehr geniales Ende. Unangenehm, aber genial.

Heute Abend oder morgen die anderen beiden Enden durch spielen. Zum Glück kann man an einem gewissen Punkt zum Ende der Story die letzten Wege noch bestimmen und man hat ab dann vielleicht ein bis zwei Stunden Spielzeit.



Wenn ich irgendwann mal meine neue GPU habe und das Spiel fertig gepatched ist, werde ich es definitiv noch mal komplett durch spielen. 

Es hat mir jedoch sehr gefallen und ich bin gespannt auf die anderen Wahlmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal ein bisschen weiter gespielt in *Cyberpunk 2077* (weniger Hauptstory, dafür viel erkundet und einige Nebenaufgaben gemacht) und ich sehe langsam ein Problem kommen, mit dem ich häufiger zu kämpfen habe. Mich stört nicht die Grafik, die Performance, das Gameplay oder Leveldesign oder Bugs. 

Was mich am meisten stört, sind die Protagonisten. Nicht, dass die schlecht umgesetzt wären oder die Geschichten und Dialoge schlecht geschrieben sind. Die Charaktere sind mir nur einfach unsympathisch. Das Problem habe ich recht häufig in Spielen, Filmen oder Serien (hab z. B. mal in The Expanse reingeschaut, werde mit den Charakteren irgendwie nicht warm). Ich bin wohl recht wählerisch bei Menschen, die mir sympathisch sind. Eine Geschichte funktioniert für mich nur dann, wenn ich auch ein Interesse habe, dass die Protagonisten diese heil überstehen und ihre Ziele erreichen. Bei Cyberpunk 2077 ist das bei mir bis jetzt nicht der Fall. Ich hoffe, das ändert sich im Laufe der Hauptstory nochmal. Bis dahin werde ich mich wohl irgendwie durchbeißen müssen. Immerhin macht das Erkunden eine Menge Spaß.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Dezember 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch mal ein bisschen weiter gespielt in *Cyberpunk 2077* (weniger Hauptstory, dafür viel erkundet und einige Nebenaufgaben gemacht) und ich sehe langsam ein Problem kommen, mit dem ich häufiger zu kämpfen habe. Mich stört nicht die Grafik, die Performance, das Gameplay oder Leveldesign oder Bugs.
> 
> Was mich am meisten stört, sind die Protagonisten. Nicht, dass die schlecht umgesetzt wären oder die Geschichten und Dialoge schlecht geschrieben sind. Die Charaktere sind mir nur einfach unsympathisch. Das Problem habe ich recht häufig in Spielen, Filmen oder Serien (hab z. B. mal in The Expanse reingeschaut, werde mit den Charakteren irgendwie nicht warm). Ich bin wohl recht wählerisch bei Menschen, die mir sympathisch sind. Eine Geschichte funktioniert für mich nur dann, wenn ich auch ein Interesse habe, dass die Protagonisten diese heil überstehen und ihre Ziele erreichen. Bei Cyberpunk 2077 ist das bei mir bis jetzt nicht der Fall. Ich hoffe, das ändert sich im Laufe der Hauptstory nochmal. Bis dahin werde ich mich wohl irgendwie durchbeißen müssen. Immerhin macht das Erkunden eine Menge Spaß.



Mhm...also, ich fand einige Charaktere auch zu Beginn recht unsympathisch. Aber je länger ich spielte, desto besser und sympathischer fand ich die unterschiedlichen Charaktere. Andere Figuren hatten jedoch (leider) zu wenig Screentime. Neo...äh...sorry, Johnny Silverhand empfand ich von Beginn an als Arschloch und das hat sich bis zu einem gewissen Punkt auch nicht geändert. Der Typ ist ein Kotzbrocken ohne gleichen. Aber er ist glaubwürdig und ich konnte sein Handeln nachvollziehen. Nach und nach hatte ich dann doch aber irgendwie das Bedürfnis, dass V und er sich gut miteinander stellen und einander vertrauen. Übrigens finde ich die Dynamik zwischen den beiden, ganz gleich wie man sich entscheidet, richtig gut gemacht. 

Was mich eher stört ist, die Story wirkt zu abrupt beendet. Ist nur mein persönliches Empfinden, aber irgendwie hat mir da was gefehlt.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Dezember 2020)

Es kommen ja noch DLC/Addons wie bei The Witcher 3.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2020)

Da ich in "Animal Farm" schon 3 Durchläufe hinter mich gebracht hab (und es nach jetziger Feststellung mehr so ein Zwischendurch-Titel ist), hab ich gestern parallel "American Fugitive" angeschmissen. Quasi ein moderner Ur-GTA-Klon, so wie damals also auch hier in der Vogelperspektive. Denke für 10-20 Stunden wird es mich bei der Stange halten können. Story ist zwar vergessenswert, aber die Optik ist hier gar nicht mal die Schlechteste. Neben dem üblichen Karre-Klauen und Aufträge annehmen gibt es diverse Sprungschanzen, Einbrüche in Häuser, Verscherbeln von Diebesgut und diverse Herausforderungen. Sogar eine Panzer-Mission. Wer erkennt da nicht die Hommage an eine ähnliche GTA-Mission... 

Auf jeden Fall ein besseres Spiel als es der Ramschpreis bei Fanatical.com (1, - €) vermuten lässt. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Dezember 2020)

Auch wenn ich mich hier jetzt mit meiner "Angeberei" zum Affen mache (wenn man sonst nix hat ): Ich hab gerade das letzte, und zusammen mit dem "Drum Kit" Achievement (beide 1,4% aller Spieler), seltenste Achievement in *Beat Saber* erkämpft  Und ich bin sowas von froh, denn kann ich das Spiel endlich wieder ganz casual spielen mit Songs und Leveln, die ich mag, herumexperimentieren usw., ohne mir dabei über die Punktzahl oder sowas Gedanken machen zu "müssen".

<--- ein bisschen stolz auf sich, dass die "alten und gebrechlichen" Knochen das noch geschafft haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit* Der letzte Song mit Full Combo auf Expert war übrigens Tristam - Till It's Over. Den werde ich heute zwar sicher als Ohrwurm mit ins Bett nehmen, aber das ist mir auch egal.




RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mhm...also, ich fand einige Charaktere auch zu Beginn recht unsympathisch. Aber je länger ich spielte, desto besser und sympathischer fand ich die unterschiedlichen Charaktere. Andere Figuren hatten jedoch (leider) zu wenig Screentime. Neo...äh...sorry, Johnny Silverhand empfand ich von Beginn an als Arschloch und das hat sich bis zu einem gewissen Punkt auch nicht geändert. Der Typ ist ein Kotzbrocken ohne gleichen. Aber er ist glaubwürdig und ich konnte sein Handeln nachvollziehen. Nach und nach hatte ich dann doch aber irgendwie das Bedürfnis, dass V und er sich gut miteinander stellen und einander vertrauen. Übrigens finde ich die Dynamik zwischen den beiden, ganz gleich wie man sich entscheidet, richtig gut gemacht.
> 
> Was mich eher stört ist, die Story wirkt zu abrupt beendet. Ist nur mein persönliches Empfinden, aber irgendwie hat mir da was gefehlt.



So weit bin ich noch nicht. Johnny Silverhand ist mir noch nicht begegnet. Aber ich spiele definitiv mal weiter, wenn auch eher häppchenweise, da ich nebenher noch einige kleine Spiele durchzuspielen habe. Vielleicht freunde ich mich mit dem einen oder anderen Charakter im Spiel ja noch an.


----------



## McDrake (31. Dezember 2020)

*Quantum Break*

Habe schon lange geliebäugelt mit dem Spiel. Denn ich mag das Artdesign von Remedy.
Und endlich war das Teil mal in einem Sale.

Wieder gut inszeniert, grafisch für mich noch immer gut auch wenn die Gesichtsanimationen inzwischen altbacken wirken.
Aber die Bewegungsfreiheit ist teilweise schon stark begrenzt. Da kommt man mal, vom Designer her, gewollt nicht weiter, auch wenns nur eine kleine Stufe ist.
Dann aber steht da eine Kiste, welche x Mal so hoch ist, aber da muss man dann drüber steigen.

Wird aber wohl zu Ende gespielt, weils halt auch Spass macht, den coolen Ideen, welche da reingeworfen wurden zuzuschauen (schnelle Tageswechsel, Autos, welche einfach so "eifrieren", etc


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. Dezember 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Quantum Break*



Ich fand, es war das mit Abstand schwächste Spiel von Remedy. Nicht schlecht, aber diese Kreuzung aus Spiel und Serie mehr eine gute Idee mit mittelmäßiger Umsetzung. Auf den ersten Blick sieht es zwar hochpoliert aus, aber würde man die namhaften Darsteller weglassen, bliebe in meinen Augen eher so ein durchschnittliches Gerüst übrig, das ich auf einem Low-Budget-Sender wie SyFi erwarten würde. Überhaupt auch sehr linear und spielerisch zwar ebenfalls nett, aber auch da fehlte mir die Tiefe. Da wär noch deutlich mehr aus den Mechaniken rauszuholen gewesen. 

Deshalb hat mich *Control* auch null interessiert, bis ich es jetzt im Sale gesehen habe. Mal kurz recherchiert, gekauft und jetzt spiele ich es. VIEL besser als Quantum Break, finde ich. Auch nicht ohne seine Fehler, aber Story und Stimmung finde ich wesentlich atmosphärischer, wieder mehr Richtung Alan Wake und das Gunplay mit Fährigkeiten macht auch mehr Spaß und fühlt sich flüssiger, direkter an.


----------



## McDrake (1. Januar 2021)

Desardh schrieb:


> Überhaupt auch sehr linear...


 Was ich mal wieder erfrischend finde. Keine Nebenquests, keine Openworld... und Sammelgegenstände, die sinnvoll und interessant.



> aber auch da fehlte mir die Tiefe. Da wär noch deutlich mehr aus den Mechaniken rauszuholen gewesen.


Definitiv



> Deshalb hat mich *Control* auch null interessiert, bis ich es jetzt im Sale gesehen habe. Mal kurz recherchiert, gekauft und jetzt spiele ich es. VIEL besser als Quantum Break, finde ich. Auch nicht ohne seine Fehler, aber Story und Stimmung finde ich wesentlich atmosphärischer, wieder mehr Richtung Alan Wake und das Gunplay mit Fährigkeiten macht auch mehr Spaß und fühlt sich flüssiger, direkter an.


Ich freu mich da auch drauf. Wird dann wieder so ein Lückenfüller zwischen "grösseren" Spielen


----------



## Markus841 (1. Januar 2021)

Zuletzt durchgespielt:

*Perfect Dark* - N64 - auf dem PC emuliert: 
Das Teil macht mit hoher Auflösung und Maus und Tastatur Steuerung immer noch Bock, obwohl das Spielprinzip, das viel aus Trial & Error besteht, schon etwas betagt wirkt. Der Soundtrack ist immer noch herausragend.

*Super Mario World 2 - Yoshis Island* - SNES - im Rahmen von Nintendo Switch Online:
Stil und Gameplay unterscheiden sich deutlich von Super Mario World 1. Die Levels sind insgesamt einfacher und deutlich länger, generell bietet das Spiel sehr viel Umfang. Gameplay und Art Design sind sicherlich Geschmackssache, mir hat beides sehr zugesagt.

Angespielt:

*Nightshade* - NES - im Rahmen von Nintendo Switch Online:
Ein interessanter Genre Mix aus Point & Click Adventure und Action. Das Spiel hat einen tollen Humor und spielt sich in den Adventure Passagen recht angenehm, ich bin allerdings nicht allzu weit gekommen.

Aktuell:

*Turok 3* - N64- am PC emuliert. Anfangs war ich ziemlich enttäuscht von dem Teil, mittlerweile bin ich im 5. Kapitel und ich hab sehr viel Spaß. Leider ist die technische Umsetzung echt mies, die Framerate ist bedenklich und macht manche Stellen im Spiel viel schwerer, als sie sein sollten, da es teilweise kaum möglich ist, richtig zu zielen. Sehr gut geregelt für die damalige Zeit ist das sehr faire Checkpoint System.

*Super Mario Odyssey* - Switch:
Das ist tatsächlich mein erstes 3d Mario Spiel. Meine Erwartungen waren deshalb nicht allzu hoch und das Spiel hat mich sehr positiv überrascht. Es macht richtig Laune, die großen Welten zu erkunden und in jedem Winkel etwas zu entdecken. Die Entwickler haben sehr viel Liebe zum Detail bewiesen, die Welten sind schön unterschiedlich und das Bewegungsrepertouire von Mario ist ausreichend groß. Einzig die etwas unpräzisen 3d Jump & Run Abschnitte nagen ein wenig an den Nerven.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. Januar 2021)

Star Wars Battlefront II

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es mich dermaßen packen würde. Die Kampagne war flott und kurzweilig, das Ende nun ja ein bisschen zu dick aufgetragen, aber im Ganzen besser als erwartet. 
Herzstück ist aber der Mehrspieler und der hat mich jetzt schon eine Menge unterhalten, die Raumschlachten spielen sich grandios und der Bodenkampf haut einen von der Inszenierung ja glatt in die Filme, wenn einem die Explosionen und Blastersalven um die Ohren fliegen.


----------



## golani79 (3. Januar 2021)

Habe mit *Final Fantasy VII * angefangen (Classic - auf der Switch)

Bin jetzt ca. 8 Stunden im Spiel und es gefällt mir bisher sehr gut - die Grafik ist zwar nicht so gut gealtert und die Steuerung mit Stick finde ich teilweise ein wenig unpräzise, aber das nimmt jetzt nichts vom Spielspaß.
Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht 


Nebenbei immer wieder ein wenig *TESO und Skyrim *
Finde ich einfach sehr relaxend zum Spielen und Skyrim macht mir auch nach mehreren 100 Stunden, die ich auf verschiedenen Systemen bereits auf dem Zähler habe, jetzt auch noch auf der PS4 in der Vanilla Version noch Spaß 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSamus666 (3. Januar 2021)

Record of Lodoss War- Deedlit in Wonder Labyrinth
Ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt, dass sich ein neues Spiel zu Record of Lodoss War in entwicklung befindet. Als ich dann noch gesehen habe, dass es sich um ein waschechtes Metroidvania handelt, musste ich das Teil haben und holte es mir im early Access. Ich muss sagen, dass das Spiel alle meine Erwartungen übertrifft. es ist ein verdammt geiles Spiel, das v.A. vom Moveset von Deedlit extrem an die Castlevanias von IGA erinnern. Ich habe es ca 1 Stunde angespielt, will es aber erst richtig spielen, wenn es vollständig ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Januar 2021)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Record of Lodoss War- Deedlit in Wonder Labyrinth


Oh, danke für den Hinweis. Leider nur 16Bit Pixellook aber da muss ich in dem Fall wohl mal drüber stehen. Gleich mal auf die Wunschliste gesetzt.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (5. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oh, danke für den Hinweis. Leider nur 16Bit Pixellook aber da muss ich in dem Fall wohl mal drüber stehen. Gleich mal auf die Wunschliste gesetzt.


Schau dir dann grad noch Touhou- Luna Nights vom selben Entwickler an. Da kenn ich die serie nicht, das Spiel ist aber ebenfalls klasse. Dadurch bin ich erst zum Lodoss-Game gekommen.


----------



## Strauchritter (7. Januar 2021)

An der Software Front nichts neues, immer noch Shadowlands (allerdings inzwischen als Sub statt Fistweaver als Twink). 
Zwei Charaktere parallel zu bespielen nimmt doch mehr Zeit in Anspruch als gedacht , allerdings wird das ja auch zunehmend weniger. 
Wenn du deine legändere Effekte und Ausrüstung mal hast, die Paktkampagne  und Schlund durch hast reduziert sich das wöchentliche Doing auf bissl M+ und am Wochenende dann Raid.  
PvP macht halt selbst als Sub null Spaß weil Season 1 aktuell nur "Burstdamage gewinnt" ist. Wenn ich im Opener nicht einen rausnehme habe ich keine Chance mehr restealth zu gehen und verreck im Stunlock^^ Balancing im PvE ist echt gut, PvP hingegen....
Ergo siehst du von 12 Klassen nur 5-6 in den Arenen und die Fights sind so nach 40-60 Sekunden durch. Boomkin goes Sunfire Brrrr! 

Sobald dann meine neue Hardware (Komponenten sind geordert und teils schon unterwegs ) eingetrudelt und in Betrieb genommen ist kann ich dann endlich Doom (mit knapp einem Jahr Verspätung) und einen zweiten Durchlauf von Iron Harvest (massive Framedrops aufm Laptop wenn Mechs Häuser niederwalzen ) starten. Und Anno 1800 dann auch wieder, am besten in Kombination mit neuem Monitor, aber da bin ich noch unschlüssig was es werden soll. Mir schwebt 32 oder 34 Zoll 21:9 WQHD curved mit mindestens 144Hz vor aber so wahnsinnig fündig bin ich noch nicht geworden. Mal gucken.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2021)

*Quantum Break *zu Ende gespielt.

Wurde gut unterhalten und grade der letzte Viertel hatte einige spezielle Spielelemente, 
bzw Rätsleeinlagen, welche ich mir in den Kapiteln zuvor mehr gewünscht hätte.

Gut inszeniertes Actiongame für zwischendurch, welches man sich für nen 10er (oder darunter) auch heute mal geben kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Januar 2021)

*American Fugitive*

Nach 21 Stunden bin so ziemlich damit durch. Hätte schon einige Stunden früher damit abschließen können, aber naja, was man nicht alles fürs Achievement-Sammeln tut...

Insgesamt ein ganz brauchbarer GTA1-Abkupferl. Die Missionen verliefen zwar schnell in ewiggleiche Routine, doch viel anders wars im Original ja auch nicht. Story so albern und zig abstruse Wendungen, interessiert aber ohnehin niemanden. Dafür war es technisch gar nicht so übel, die Welt als Ganzes hätte allerdings noch größer sein können. Doch für nen kleinen Euro... Verschmerzbar.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2021)

Seit gestern Enlisted. 

https://enlisted.net/en/#!/

Enlisted st ein MMO-WK2-Shooter von Gajin (Warthunder) der sich seit 10.11.2020 in der CB-Phase befindet. Er wird später F2P wohl mit einem ähnlichen Prinzip wie bei Warthunder werden (Premiumtruppen, Ausrüstung, Waffen, Booster, Premiumwährung).
Daß diese Balance funktioniert zeigt ja Warthunder. Premiumcontent braucht man nicht. Damit ist man in den Matches nicht erfolgreicher als ohne. Der Fortschritt mit Premium ist natürlich schneller. Das ist aber der einzige Vorteil.

Macht Spaß. Aktuell gibt es 2 Fraktionen (Russen und Deutsche). Es soll aber weiter ausgebaut werden wie bei Warthunder geschehen und immer noch im Gang mit USA, Frankreich, UK usw. Auch was Waffen, Truppen betrifft.

Die Soldaten sind levelbar, man schaltet mit Fortschritt neue Truppen, Perks, Waffen etc. frei. Es wird ähnlich wie Warthunder, nur Infantrie-fokussiert. Wenn man auch Panzer und Flugzeuge mit nutzen kann (das Fahrmodell vom Panzer unterscheidet sich aber von Warthunder, was Flugzeuge betrifft bin ich noch nicht soweit.

Das Spiel beinhaltet dann auch Solospielerkampagnen (Landung in der Normandie, Schlacht um Berlin, Schlacht um Tunis und Schlacht um Moskau sind schon angekündigt).

https://enlisted.net/en/about/campaigns/#!/


----------



## golani79 (10. Januar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Seit gestern Enlisted.
> 
> https://enlisted.net/en/#!/
> 
> ...




edit: .. random drops? meh .. klingt ja nicht so gut.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyOdrIW6umk
Hätte ich ja auch ganz gerne ein wenig getestet - aber um 30€ quasi das Spiel kaufen, damit ich es in der Beta-Phase testen kann? Nein danke!


----------



## Zybba (10. Januar 2021)

Javata schrieb:


> Hätte ich ja auch ganz gerne ein wenig getestet - aber um 30€ quasi das Spiel kaufen, damit ich es in der Beta-Phase testen kann? Nein danke!


Sehe ich auch nicht ein.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Januar 2021)

Im Moment viel zu viel parallel bzw. abwechselnd:

- *Beat Saber* (immer mal wieder. Da ich es "durchgespielt" habe inzwischen auch ganz entspannt)
- *Automobilista 2/Automobilista 2 Beta* (Ab und zu ne Runde fahren muss einfach sein. Vor allem, da es auch immer wieder Updates mit neuem Content, Features und Fixes gibt)
- *The Beast Inside* (sehr atmosphärisches Horrorspiel, das ich leider nur nachts spielen kann, weil tagsüber die Atmosphäre nicht richtig greift)
- *Chicken Police* (Film Noir artiges Point & Click Adventure mit Tieren als Protagonisten. Klingt niedlich, ist aber erstaunlich atsmophärisch gemacht. Hat nen Parodie-Charakter, ist aber definitiv kein Slapstick)
- *Cyberpunk 2077* (schaue ich immer mal wieder rein, aber ich warte mal noch ein paar Patches ab, bis ich mit der Story weitermache)
- *Euro/American Truck Simulator* (Muss auch immer mal wieder sein, so eine entspannte Fahrt im Truck)
- *The Walking Dead Saints & Sinners* (VR Zombie Survival Shooter. Hab's noch nicht durchgespielt, muss ich mal endlich durchziehen)
- *Pistol Whip, Synth Riders* und *PowerBeatsVR* (ein paar weitere VR Rhythmus/Musik/Fitness Spiele a la Beat Saber für zwischendurch)

Das klingt alles vermutlich, als würde ich den ganzen Tag nur zocken. Tatsache ist aber "leider", dass ich deutlich weniger spiele, als ich bei der Menge an Pile of Shame eigentlich sollte. Bis ich das alles durch habe (sofern es sich durchspielen lässt), vergeht wohl noch ein Weilchen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2021)

Den jüngsten Steam Winter Sale über war ich sehr sparsam, hatte nicht das Verlangen mir unbedingt viele neue Titel zu holen. Meine Library ist schon über 400 Titel schwer, und davon hab ich vielleicht 50% real (durch)gespielt.
Dennoch konnte ich bei *Windward* (und für läppische 2 Euro) nicht nein sagen. Obwohl Spiele mit Piraten-Setting nicht unbedingt mein Ding sind - *Monkey Island* und *Sid Meier's Pirates* mal außen vor - reizte mich die simplifizierte See-Räuberei am Ende doch.

In der Vogelperspektive den eigenen Kahn durch die übersichtlichen Maps dirigieren, ein wenig Handel betreiben, ab und an mal einen oder mehrere Schurken mit Totenkopf-Flagge versenken und Missionen für eine Vielzahl an Hafenstädten absolvieren.
Nicht zu anspruchsvoll - und darum recht entspannend. Hübsch anzusehen bzw. anzuhören ist es auch. Keine Ahnung, aber auf sowas kann ich mich eher einlassen als auf Piraten-Spiele vom Schlage *Assassin's Creed: Black Flag* wo es mir zu schnell zu monoton wird. :schulterzuck:


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> edit: .. random drops? meh .. klingt ja nicht so gut.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyOdrIW6umk
> Hätte ich ja auch ganz gerne ein wenig getestet - aber um 30€ quasi das Spiel kaufen, damit ich es in der Beta-Phase testen kann? Nein danke!



Wie gesagt einfach warten. Das Spiel wird in Zukunft F2P werden. Da braucht man kein Geld investieren. Übrigens die Drops sind nicht so random. Die Fortschrittstufen sind festgelegt und was man wann (welche Verbände) bekommt. Zum größten Teil. Die Perks wählt man selbst aus. Allerdings bauen einige Ausbauten der Fähigkeiten auf anderen auf.

Wie gesagt der aktuelle Versionsstand ist 0.12.xx Das Spiel steht noch am Anfang. Ist aber das klassische Beispiel von leicht zu begreifen und schwer zu meistern. Würde sagen BF2 ist da leichter.


----------



## golani79 (10. Januar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie gesagt einfach warten. Das Spiel wird in Zukunft F2P werden. Da braucht man kein Geld investieren. Übrigens die Drops sind nicht so random. Die Fortschrittstufen sind festgelegt und was man wann (welche Verbände) bekommt. Zum größten Teil. Die Perks wählt man selbst aus. Allerdings bauen einige Ausbauten der Fähigkeiten auf anderen auf.
> 
> Wie gesagt der aktuelle Versionsstand ist 0.12.xx Das Spiel steht noch am Anfang. Ist aber das klassische Beispiel von leicht zu begreifen und schwer zu meistern. Würde sagen BF2 ist da leichter.


Habe vorhin ein Video gesehen, wo jemand meinte, dass man, wenn man Glück hat, relativ schnell Sprengpakete bekommen kann und wenn man Pech hat, spielt man 25h oder länger .. als Infanterist nicht so toll, wenn man keine Möglichkeit hat, Panzer zu beschädigen.

Aber Premium hat's sofort .. weiß nicht, ob ich das Modell so gut finde.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2021)

Es hängt vom Skill ab. Wenn man absolut nichts auf die Reihe bekommt dauert es mit dem Levelaufstieg länger. Wenn man aber nicht allzu doof ist bekommt man das Sprengpaket deutlich vor den 25 h. Das bekommt man auf Lvl. 5! Wenn man für das Erreichen von Armee-Level 5 25 h braucht muß man sich anstellen wie der erste Depp.

Erste Mission gespielt 10 Kills, 2. Mission gespielt 18 Kills, 3. Mission 23. Kills. Dabei bin ich bei weitem nicht der beste. Es gibt Typen mit über 100 Kills in 1 Runde. Bin froh wenn ich irgendwann mal so bei 50-60 Kills bin. Daas ist auch realistisch schaffbar und dann wäre ich im guten Mittelfeld.

Bin nach deutlich weniger als 3 h (eher sogar unter 2 h) schon fast Lvl. 3 auf Richtung 4. Mein Armee-Level ist beim besten Team bereits auf Armee-Level 3 in Richtung 4. Und mit Armeelevel 5 bekommt man das Teil dann für das Team. Somit zum Thema 25 h. Das ist kompletter Bullshit. Wenn man natürlich keine Abschüsse hinbekommt und nur permanent draufgeht.....

Natürlich ist es auch Blödsinn mit dem Karabiner frontal auf einen Panzer hinzuzurennen. Wenn man noch keine Abwehrmöglichkeiten hat einfach den gegnerischen Tanks ausweichen, eine PAK-Stellung bauen (damit bekommt man den Tank auch platt). Oder beim Feind nach Waffen durchsuchen nach einem Gewehr mit Gewehrgranatenaufsatz. Genügend Optionen gibt es. Oder sein eigenes Panzerteam nehmen um den gegnerischen Tank auszuschalten. Später wenn man die Option hat Flugzeuge zu nutzen (Ju 87 oder die HS 123) kann man damit auch Tanks ausschalten. Bei der Bf 109 F bin ich noch nicht sicher ob es die optional mit Bomben gibt (wie es damals möglich war) oder ob es ein reiner Jäger ist.

Das Spiel ist anspruchsvoller als COD oder BF. Den Gegner sieht man nur auf der Minimap als solche gekennzeichnet. Er wird aber nicht wie bei Warthunder rot gerendert. Nur wenn man das Gewehr auf den Gegner hält sieht man ein kleines blaues Kreuz (eigene) oder rotes Kreuz (Gegner). Aber dazu hast Du im Eifer des Gefechts kaum Zeit da durchzutesten.  Man sollte wissen was man tut und wie es lang geht. 

Für eine CB läuft das Spiel erstaunlich gut und rund. Bin bisher sehr angetan.


----------



## golani79 (10. Januar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es hängt vom Skill ab. Wenn man absolut nichts auf die Reihe bekommt dauert es mit dem Levelaufstieg. Wenn man nicht allzu doof ist bekommt man das Sprengpaket auf Lvl. 5! Nicht mit 25 h. Dann muß man sich anstellen wie der erste Depp.
> 
> Erste Mission gespielt 10 Kills, 2. Mission gespielt 18 Kills, 3. Mission 23. Kills. Dabei bin ich bei weitem nicht der beste. Es gibt Typen mit über 100 Kills in 1 Runde. Bin froh wenn ich irgendwann mal so bei 50-60 Kills bin. Daas ist auch realistisch schaffbar und ich wäre ich im guten Mittelfeld.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mal den Link auf die Zeit gesetzt im Video, wo das mit den Sprengpaketen erwähnt wird - von Skill sagt dieser Content Creator aber nichts. Sondern von einer Lootbox-Mechanik bei Level-Up.
https://youtu.be/uyOdrIW6umk?t=199

Und ich hoffe mal nicht, dass irgendjemand blöd genug ist, mit einem Gewehr frontal nen Panzer anzugreifen .. lol 

Da du ja die Beta spielst, hast du ja schon ein Premium Paket - vlt. hast du es deshalb schon so früh bekommen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2021)

Sag das nicht. Hatte gestern in meinem Team Pfeifen die gibt es nicht....... Unklar*  4 Caps 3 vom Feind erobert, 2 davon kein Feind in der Nähe und ich bin der einzige der die Caps zurückholt. Inzwischen ist mein Team zu doof das einzige Cap zu halten was wir haben und daß mich paar aus meinem Trupp unterstützen um 1 der zurückeroberten Caps zu halten. Und wie gesagt 2-3 fanden es eine clevere Idee mit dem K 98 direkt auf einen Tank zuzurennen und dachten sie können durch die Fahrerluke den Fahrer ausschalten.  

Ach und das schönste 1 baut eine Pak-Stellung (schön und gut; an sich eine gute Idee) Aber wenn die die so hinstellen daß 80% vom Sicht und Aktionsbereich der Pak eine Wand im Weg ist und man so kaum einen Feind ins Visier nehmen kann.....

Das Sprengpaket habe ich selbst wie gesagt auch noch nicht. Bin aber kurz davor.  Und Premiumpakete gibt es in dem Sinne noch nicht. Jeder der in der CB mit spielen will muß ein Paket kaufen und ist automatisch Premium.  Es gibt noch keine Premiumbooster, Premiumzeiten oder Premiumwaffen zu kaufen.

Wenns dann mal F2P wird werden wir sehen wie Gajin das handlet. Aber sie haben bei Warthunder bisher auch ein relativ gutes Balancing von Premium-Non Premium hinbekommen. 

Und wenn das Spiel frei erhältlich sein wird gibt es vorher auch sicher einen größeren Wipe und man muß bei 0 (Verlust aller Fortschritte) starten. Denke ich mal.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2021)

Hab mal nachgesehen. Nach nicht mal 5 h hat eine Einheit von mir schon den Sprengsatz. Die 25 h sind Mumpitz. Natürlich mußt Du das Team damit ausrüsten. Und man hat nur begrenzt pro Trupp so ein Teil. 2 Stück glaube ich. Für 2 Soldaten je 1. Man sollte daher überlegt rangehen.

Was Lotterie ist sind die Schußwaffen die man bekommt. Man kann sich aber aus 3 Paketen 1 auswählen.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Januar 2021)

Habe mir *Horizon: Zero Dawn* geholt (hatte ich schon länger auf dem Radar) und bin absolut begeistert. 

Das Spiel hat es geschafft, mich schon innerhalb der ersten paar Minuten zu "fesseln", so geht (für mich) gutes Game Design. 

Art Design, World Building, Inszenierung, das ist bislang alles vom Feinsten.


----------



## MrFob (11. Januar 2021)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Habe mir *Horizon: Zero Dawn* geholt (hatte ich schon länger auf dem Radar) und bin absolut begeistert.
> 
> Das Spiel hat es geschafft, mich schon innerhalb der ersten paar Minuten zu "fesseln", so geht (für mich) gutes Game Design.
> 
> Art Design, World Building, Inszenierung, das ist bislang alles vom Feinsten.



 Wart's ab, das Ding wird wird von Anfang bis Ende immer besser.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Januar 2021)

Mal mit ner Cessna von München nach Berlin geflogen mit dem MS Flugi 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ElFkCzCSPMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## golani79 (11. Januar 2021)

War aber keine Cessna 

Ziemlich arcady unterwegs? Unlimited Fuel und so? ^^

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Januar 2021)

Ich muss gerade mal ein bisschen schwärmen und jammern. Hab gerade einige VR Spiele (*Beat Saber, Automobilista 2, Euro Truck Simulator 2, Synth Riders*) mit der neuen *Valve Index* angespielt und gerade bei *Beat Saber* merke ich, wie viel besser das Tracking ist und wie viel die 144 Hz gegenüber den 80 Hz der Oculus Rift S bringen.

Aber das ist eigentlich auch schon alles, was an der Valve Index besser ist, was allerdings kein Problem wäre, wenn die Valve Index in allen anderen Punkten mindestens so gut wäre, wie die Oculus Rift S. Ist sie meiner Meinung nach aber nicht. Vielleicht ist manches davon subjektiv, da ich Brillenträger bin weil kurzsichtig. Die Linsen der Valve Index sind meiner Meinung nach echt nicht gut. Es fällt mir extrem schwer einen vernünftigen Sweetspot zu finden, wo das ganze Bild für mich scharf ist. Die Mitte scharf zu kriegen ist nicht weiter schwer, aber sobald ich den Kopf nur ein wenig drehe, wird alles deutlich unschärfer, als bei der Oculus Rift S, selbst wenn ich den Linsenabstand umstelle (was bei der Rift S nicht geht).

Und während der Bildschirm der Valve Index in der Theorie zwar eine höhere Auflösung hat, kommt in der Praxis auch nicht so viel davon an, da diese höhere Auflösung auch über ein größere Field of View genutzt wird und damit die Anzahl der Pixel pro Grad nicht nennenswert höher ist. Und im Gegensatz zur Rift S sehe ich bei der Valve Index den Screendoor-Effekt deutlicher, was vermutlich daran liegt, dass das Display ein wenig heller ist. Und auch wenn das Field of View sichtbar größer ist, ist es kein massiver Unterschied, der den enormen Preis rechtfertigt.

Und was meiner Meinung nach der vielleicht größte Nachteil ist, ist die Reprojection/Motion Smoothing Qualität bei SteamVR. Das Feature ist dafür da, die Bildbewegungen zu glätten, wenn die volle Bildwiederholrate des Headsets nicht erreichen werden kann, weil Leistung fehlt (Rift S festgesetzt auf 80 Hz, Valve Index einstellbar auf 80 Hz, 90 Hz, 120 Hz oder 144 Hz). Auch wenn ich Oculus wegen der Facebook-Geschichte und ein paar Eigenheiten der Oculus Software (Installation auf Systemplatte) an sich verfluche und vor Jahresende auf jeden Fall loswerden möchte, ist Asynchronous Space Warp einfach massiv besser, als Reprojection/Motion Smoothing bei SteamVR. Das geht soweit, dass ich den Euro Truck Simulator 2 wegen dieser Sache auf der Valve Index, zumindest auf meinem System (Ryzen 3600X mit RTX 2080) als unspielbar empfinde, obwohl ich wirklich lange an den Einstellungen optimiert habe. Wenn ich also weiter ETS2/ATS spielen möchte, müsste ich dafür erstmal die Rift S als Zweitgerät behalten, weil mit der Index geht das einfach gar nicht. Ruckeln, Doppelbilder, Rubberbanding ... zwar ist ASW auf der Rift S auch nicht perfekt, aber abgesehen von ein paar leichten Bildverzerrungen ab und zu läuft das einfach massiv besser.

Ich bin gerade echt mit mir am Kämpfen, ob ich die Index behalten soll oder das Ding zurückschicke. Für Sachen wie Beat Saber & Co. ist das Tracking optimal, aber für alles andere ist die Valve Index meiner Meinung nach höchstens 10% besser, als die Oculus Rift S. Und das verdammte Ding hat über 1000 Euro gekostet, während die Rift S vor über einem Jahr nur 400 gekostet hat. Ich teste mal noch ein bis zwei Tage und wenn es bis dahin nickt Klick gemacht hat, werde ich die Index wahrscheinlich zurückschicken.

Wenn Oculus nur nicht so viel Mist bauen würde mit Facebook-Zwang und der reinen Fokussierung auf mobile Headsets, dann könnten die nach wie vor das beste Paket aus Soft- und Hardware haben. Aber die haben da scheinbar kein Interesse dran und irgendwann muss ich daher sowieso umsteigen, da ich auf keinen Fall einen Facebook Account erstellen (und schon gar nicht "pflegen") möchte.  Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich das Lighthouse-Tracking von Valve behalten und ansonsten die Controller, das Headset und Software von Oculus benutzen, aber das geht leider nicht. Die Touch Controller liegen meiner Meinung nach nämlich auch besser in der Hand, als die Index Controller.

Problem ist: Es gibt aktuell auch einfach nichts besseres und selbst die Rift S war in vielen Punkten (Tracking, FoV, Bildrate) schon ein Schritt zurück gegenüber der originalen Rift CV1. Aber die Linsen und das Asynchronous Spacewarp der Rift S sind einfach verdammt gut im Vergleich zur Index. Und bequemer zu tragen finde ich die Rift S auch.

Sorry für's Jammern, ich bin gerade echt mit mir am kämpfen  Ist halt schon eine Menge Kohle für etwas, mit dem man nicht 100%ig zufrieden ist.

*edit* TLDR:

Oculus Rift S:
++ Linsen
++ Asynchronous Spacewarp
+ Systemanforderungen
+ Bequemlichkeit
+ Controllerhaptik
+ Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
+- Field of View
- nur 80 Hz
- Zickige Oculus Software
- Sound
-- Bald Facebook-Zwang

Valve Index:
++ Trackingpräzision
++ 144 Hz Modus
+ Field of View
+- Systemanforderungen
+- Controllerhaptik
+- Sound (besser als Rift S, aber vernünftige Kopfhörer sind trotzdem deutlich besser)
- Screendoor-Effekt
- Linsen
- Headset drückt an der Stirn
-- Motion Smoothing
-- Preis/Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## McDrake (14. Januar 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sorry für's Jammern, ich bin gerade echt mit mir am kämpfen  Ist halt schon eine Menge Kohle für etwas, mit dem man nicht 100%ig zufrieden ist.



Das ist wahrscheinlich das Problem bei vielen Investitionen, wenn man sich tiefer mit der Materie befasst:
Man findet bei allem irgendwas, dass einem nicht passt.
Da heisst es abwägen, oder ganz die Finger davon lassen


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Januar 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das ist wahrscheinlich das Problem bei vielen Investitionen, wenn man sich tiefer mit der Materie befasst:
> Man findet bei allem irgendwas, dass einem nicht passt.
> Da heisst es abwägen, oder ganz die Finger davon lassen



Ich hab mich gerade entschieden es ganz zu lassen und beim Steam Support nen Refund beantragt. Hohe Hardwareanforderungen kann man noch mit besserer Hardware ausgleichen und die Controller sind einfach Gewohnheitssache. Aber das Problem mit den Linsen und die dadurch entstehenden Kopfschmerzen sind mir den Preis definitiv nicht wert. Ich werde dann wohl noch ein wenig warten müssen, bis es neue Hardware gibt, denn bis auf die Reverb G2, die aufgrund des Trackings keine Option für mich ist, gibt es aktuell keine hochwertigen Alternativen.

Nur das präzise Controllertracking der Index wird mir doch fehlen. Das ist einfach unfassbar gut!


----------



## golani79 (14. Januar 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gerade entschieden es ganz zu lassen und beim Steam Support nen Refund beantragt. Hohe Hardwareanforderungen kann man noch mit besserer Hardware ausgleichen und die Controller sind einfach Gewohnheitssache. Aber das Problem mit den Linsen und die dadurch entstehenden Kopfschmerzen sind mir den Preis definitiv nicht wert. Ich werde dann wohl noch ein wenig warten müssen, bis es neue Hardware gibt, denn bis auf die Reverb G2, die aufgrund des Trackings keine Option für mich ist, gibt es aktuell keine hochwertigen Alternativen.
> 
> Nur das präzise Controllertracking der Index wird mir doch fehlen. Das ist einfach unfassbar gut!


Was hat es beim Tracking der G2, dass die für dich keine Alternative ist?

Im DCS und im IL-2 Forum haben die schon einige und sind eigentlich sehr zufrieden .. einzig, beim Sweetspot scheint es unterschiedliche Meinungen zu geben.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Januar 2021)

Ich habe überlegt, ob ich von der Quest auf die Quest 2 aufrüsten möchte, habe mich dann aber dagegen entschieden. Dank Facebook. Die Quest ist inzwischen Marktführer (aus guten Gründen) - aber die Geschäftspraktiken dahinter sind nicht nur unfreundlichen gegenüber Konsumenten, sondern auch VR-Devs. Meine Anforderung an ein VR-Headset: Kabellos, gute Balance aus Technik und Preis. Soweit so gut. Vor allem mit dem Preis punktet Oculus und bei der Technik im Hinblick auf das Verhältnis sowieso. Aber das nächste Headset, das ich mir kaufe, muss auch genau das bieten - nur von einem anderen Hersteller bitte. Bis dahin bin ich dann eben noch mit der Original-Quest unterwegs. Ich vermeide aber Käufe im Oculus Store und kaufe sie jetzt via Steam am PC. PCVR geht ja zum Glück auch mit der Quest, sogar kabellos.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Januar 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Was hat es beim Tracking der G2, dass die für dich keine Alternative ist?
> 
> Im DCS und im IL-2 Forum haben die schon einige und sind eigentlich sehr zufrieden .. einzig, beim Sweetspot scheint es unterschiedliche Meinungen zu geben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Generell ist das Inside-Out Tracking der G2 wohl nicht so toll, gerade bei schnellen Spielen, die viel Präzision erfordern. Für's Headset ist das Tracking völlig okay, aber die Controller sind das Problem, da ich in den letzten Monaten diverse Fitness-Spiele a la Beat Saber, Pistol Whip, Synth Riders usw. für mich entdeckt habe und gelegentlich eben auch ab und zu VR-Shooter wie Half Life Alyx oder The Walking Dead Saints and Sinners. Dafür hätte ich irgendwann schon gerne was, was qualitativ auf dem Level von Valves Lighthouse Tracking ist. Das gibt's aber eben auch aktuell nur bei Valve.

Das Rift S Tracking (auch Inside-Out, wie bei der G2, nur mit einer Kamera weniger) ist dafür schon teilweise suboptimal und das G2 Tracking soll eben nicht einmal da ganz rankommen. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an, wie bzw. wo man die Controller hält, wie die Raumbeleuchtung ist usw., aber da hab ich, wie gesagt, mit der Rift S schon so meine Probleme. 

Ansonsten hätte ich gerade für Rennsimulationen schon gerne die G2 wegen der hohen Displayauflösung und der 60 Hz Modus reizt mich auch für leistungshungrigere Simulationen. Leider gibt es da aber kein Best of both Worlds Paket.




Desardh schrieb:


> Ich habe überlegt, ob ich von der Quest auf die Quest 2 aufrüsten möchte, habe mich dann aber dagegen entschieden. Dank Facebook.



Exakt den gleichen Gedankengang hatte ich vor ca. 2 Stunden auch. Wäre der Facebook-Deal nicht, würde ich das vermutlich sogar tun. Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass ab April die Quest 2 auch in Deutschland offiziell verkauft werden soll. Facebook/Oculus hat ja den Verkauf in Deutschland eben wegen der Facebook-Geschichte eingestellt ... vielleicht gibt es da ja doch noch für Deutschland Änderungen bei den Nutzungsbedingungen. Zumindest bis der Facebook-Zwang da ist, könnte ich die Quest 2 sogar nutzen, da ich schon nen Oculus Account habe. 

Aber aktuell ist mir das zu unsicher, einen Facebook-Account werde ich unter keinen Umständen erstellen und "pflegen".


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Januar 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Zumindest bis der Facebook-Zwang da ist, könnte ich die Quest 2 sogar nutzen, da ich schon nen Oculus Account habe.



Ich musste schon auf Facebook umsteigen. Konnte nicht mehr ins Menü starten, ohne vorher den Merge auf Oculus.com zu vollziehen. Ich denke nicht, dass es da eine Ausnahmeregelung für einzelne Regionen geben wird oder Facebook zurückrudert. Daher sehe ich die bereits gekauften Spiele über Oculus/Facebook auch schon als langfristig verloren an und würde sie mir sogar für ein anderes System in einem anständigen Store nochmal kaufen. Meinen Facebook-Account brauche ich für die Arbeit ohnehin, sonst wäre der schon längst gelöscht.

Deshalb hoffe ich ersthaft, Oculus/Facebook bekommt anständige Konkurrenz, die der Quest den Marktanteil torpediert. Aktuell kommt leider kein anderes Gerät an das ran, was die Quest so erfolgreich macht. 

Zudem: Die Quest 2 ist in vielen Bereichen, aber nicht in allen überlegen oder zumindest nicht so weit, dass ein Upgrade unbedingt viel Sinn ergibt. 90Hz-Support muss erst von den Game-Devs in die Spiele gepatcht werden, ein zusätzlicher Headstrap ist dringend zu empfehlen und am ehesten könnte man die schlechteren Schwarzwerte Richtung dunkles Grau noch gegen die höhere Auflösung abwiegen. Ich hatte die Quest 2 mal von einem Kollegen getestet - Auflösung ist schon besser, aber ein Quantensprung ist es dann eben auch nicht. Wer allerdings noch keine Quest hat und mit Facebook einverstanden ist - beste Wahl in meinen Augen.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Januar 2021)

Desardh schrieb:


> Ich musste schon auf Facebook umsteigen. Konnte nicht mehr ins Menü starten, ohne vorher den Merge auf Oculus.com zu vollziehen. Ich denke nicht, dass es da eine Ausnahmeregelung für einzelne Regionen geben wird oder Facebook zurückrudert. Daher sehe ich die bereits gekauften Spiele über Oculus/Facebook auch schon als langfristig verloren an und würde sie mir sogar für ein anderes System in einem anständigen Store nochmal kaufen. Meinen Facebook-Account brauche ich für die Arbeit ohnehin, sonst wäre der schon längst gelöscht.
> 
> Deshalb hoffe ich ersthaft, Oculus/Facebook bekommt anständige Konkurrenz, die der Quest den Marktanteil torpediert. Aktuell kommt leider kein anderes Gerät an das ran, was die Quest so erfolgreich macht.
> 
> Zudem: Die Quest 2 ist in vielen Bereichen, aber nicht in allen überlegen oder zumindest nicht so weit, dass ein Upgrade unbedingt viel Sinn ergibt. 90Hz-Support muss erst von den Game-Devs in die Spiele gepatcht werden, ein zusätzlicher Headstrap ist dringend zu empfehlen und am ehesten könnte man die schlechteren Schwarzwerte Richtung dunkles Grau noch gegen die höhere Auflösung abwiegen. Ich hatte die Quest 2 mal von einem Kollegen getestet - Auflösung ist schon besser, aber ein Quantensprung ist es dann eben auch nicht. Wer allerdings noch keine Quest hat und mit Facebook einverstanden ist - beste Wahl in meinen Augen.



Eben daher werde ich auf jeden Fall auch abwarten, wie sich das in Deutschland entwickelt. Dass ich die Quest 2 nutzen könnte, habe ich so interpretiert, weil ich bei der Anmeldung bei der Oculus Software mit meinem normalen Oculus Account (ohne Facebook) auswählen kann, welches Headset ich anschließen möchte (Rift CV1, Rift S, Quest 1 oder Quest 2). Aber wenn sich der Account irgendwelche Seriennummern der Geräte oder sowas merkt, dann kann es natürlich trotzdem sein, dass ich bei Auswahl der Quest 2, die nie auf dem Oculus Account angemeldet war, einen Facebook Account erstellen muss.

Ist das ein mieses Konzept! Dabei bin ich nur relativ sicher, dass es noch vor einigen Jahren hieß, dass man Oculus Produkte völlig unabhängig von seinem Facebook Account nutzen können wird. Da hat man seine Meinung jetzt wohl geändert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Januar 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gerade entschieden es ganz zu lassen und beim Steam Support nen Refund beantragt.



Wozu braucht man denn auch zwei solche Dinger


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Januar 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man denn auch zwei solche Dinger



Die Rift S hätte ich ja nicht behalten. Die "muss" sowieso irgendwann weg, weil mein Oculus-Account nur noch für eine bestimmte Zeit ohne Facebook-Zwang funktioniert.

*edit* Davon abgesehen kann man, wenn mal das optimale Headset für verschiedene Arten von Spielen haben will, schon verschiedene Headsets nutzen. Für Fitnessspiele wäre, wie gesagt, die Valve Index mit der hohen Bildwiederholrate und dem präzisen Tracking gut. Für Flugsimulationen mit viel Weitsicht dagegen wäre ein hochauflösendes Display, wie z. B. die HP Reverb G2 oder die Pimax 8kx, gut geeignet. Ist aber natürlich teuer und umständlich, wenn man verschiedene Headsets an einem Rechner nutzt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Januar 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die "muss" sowieso irgendwann weg, weil mein Oculus-Account nur noch für eine bestimmte Zeit ohne Facebook-Zwang funktioniert.



Das is ja ne Kacke


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Januar 2021)

Ich hab gestern Abend möglicherweise das beste Spiel aller Zeiten gefunden, nachdem ich bei Twitch zufällig im Gronkh Stream darüber gestolpert bin: *AI Dungeon 2*!

Es ist kein VR-Spiel, keine Rennsimulation, es hat keine tolle Grafik (es hat überhaupt keine Grafik, es ist ein reines browserbasiertes Textadventure) ... aber es erfindet Geschichten mit irgendwelchen Deep Learning Techniken und das funktioniert bisher einfach unglaublich gut. Man kann vorgefertigte Szenarien spielen oder komplett eigene Abenteuer erstellen und ganz frei mit normal formulierten Sätzen bestimmte Parameter festlegen, an die sich die KI halten muss.

Ich bin wirklich extrem beeindruckt, wie gut das ganze funktioniert. Man hat oft das Gefühl, man würde mit einem Gamemaster ein Online Pen & Paper Spiel spielen und es kommen wirklich abgefahrene und kreative Ideen auf. Aber so beeindruckend es ist, es ist auch irgendwie unheimlich, was künstliche Intelligenz inzwischen kann. Ich hab nämlich absolut keine Ahnung, wie das funktioniert. "KI" bzw. prozedural erstellte Spielinhalte kenn ich bisher nur von Spielen wie z. B. Minecraft oder No Man's Sky. Solche Spiele können sicher ab und zu interessante Spielwelten erstellen, aber die kommen in keinster Weise an liebevoll handgemachte Spielwelten dran, wie z. B. in Mass Effect, Dishonored oder Subnautica.

Als Beispiel poste ich hier einfach mal ein kurzes Abenteuer, das ich eben erstellt und gespielt habe. Ich hab der KI vorgegeben, dass der alte Mann in einer einsamen Hütte in den Bergen wohnt, es einen See in der Nähe gibt, ein Bär im Haus lebt und aufpasst und eine Maus namens Lilli auf der Suche nach einem Amulett ist. Alles andere hat sich die KI selbst ausgedacht. Alles, was hinter dem ">" steht, hab ich selbst als Eingabe geschrieben, der Rest stammt von der KI. Den unterstrichenen Teil hab ich als Einstiegsbasis für die Geschichte auch selbst geschrieben. Wegen der Länge des Textes setze ich es mal in Spoilertags:



Spoiler



You are Miel, a little fox who lives far up in the mountains. You are hungry and so you decide to go to a small wooden house near a lake, where an old man lives alone. It is early in the morning and the old man is sitting on a chair outside, smoking his pipe which smells really bad. You hide behind a small rock.
The old man looks up into the sky.
"Two ships today," he says to himself, "Strange."
He looks scared for a moment but then he smiles.
"I have to go there," he says, "I have no choice."
He stands up and looks around. He sees you right away.

> You run away and find a place to hide.
You quickly turn around and run away. The old man is too surprised to react. You manage to get away and hide in a small hole in the ground. It's dark inside, but you hear the old man approaching.

> You stay quiet.
The old man looks around, but he can't see you. He goes back to his house.
"I'm too old for this," he says to himself, "It's not worth it."
You stay in the hole until nightfall. You're very hungry. You decide to go out and find something to eat.

> You sneak up close to the house and peak inside without being seen or heard.
You crawl slowly towards the house. It's dark inside and you can't see much, but you hear the old man snoring. You peak inside the window and see him lying in bed. He's asleep. You look around the room, but don't see any food.
You crawl back outside.

> You find another entrance to enter the house where the old man cannot see you.
You walk around the house and find a small hole in the wall. It's too small for you to go inside, but maybe you can sneak inside another way.
You look around some more and find a small wooden door. The door is locked, but you can easily open it.

> You dig a hole with your paws to crawl in through the small hole.
You dig a small hole with your sharp claws and quickly crawl inside. You find yourself in a small hallway. You hear the old man snoring from one of the rooms. He must be in there. It's dark, but you can see well enough to move around without trouble. You find a door that's open and go inside.

> You look around for some food.

The room is dark, but you can see a bed, a small table and two chairs. There's also a dressier and a desk in the corner of the room. You hear the old man snoring from under the covers of his bed. You see a piece of ham hanging from a nail in the wall.

> You try to grab the piece of ham.
You jump up and try to grab the piece of ham with your mouth, but you're just a little too short. You can almost taste it, but it's just out of reach.
You see a small box on the table. Maybe you can stand on it in order to reach the ham.

> You grab the box with your mouth and pull it under the piece of ham. Climb up on the box and try to grab the piece of ham.
You grab the box with your mouth and pull it under the piece of ham. You stand on top of the box and try to grab the ham with your mouth, but you're just a little too short. You can almost taste it, but it's just out of reach.

> You jump up to grab the ham.
You jump up, but you're still too short. You can almost taste it, but it's just out of reach.
You look around and see a small stool next to the desk in the corner of the room. Maybe you can use it to stand on and grab the ham.

> You pull the small stool under the piece of ham and try to grab it again.
You pull the small stool under the piece of ham and try to grab it again, but you're still too short. You can almost taste it, but it's just out of reach.
You look around some more and see a broom and a mop in the corner of the room.

> You look around for some other food.

You look around some more and see a broom and a mop in the corner of the room. You also see a box of matches on top of the dressier.
The door to the room opens up and the black bear enters. He looks at you and you look at him.

> You leave the house and run towards the lake, make sure the bear is following you.
You run out the door and into the forest. You turn around every once in a while to see if the bear is following you and he is. You run as fast as you can until you get to the edge of the lake. You stop and look back. The bear stops and looks back at you.

> You run around the lake and try to lure the bear into the water, so he can drown.
You run around the lake and the bear follows you. The bear begins walking into the water after you.
The bear is too big and strong and he easily catches up to you. He grabs you with his claw and lifts you off the ground.

> You bite into his claw and run away.
You bite into the bear's claw and he releases you. You run away as fast as you can. You stop after a while and look back. The bear is gone.
You head back to the house and go inside. The old man is sitting in his chair in front of the fire place.

> You look for food and avoid getting seen or heard.
You head into the kitchen and see a bread on the table. You walk over to it very quietly and try to grab it.
The old man turns around and sees you. "So, you're the hungry little fox I saw earlier. Come here and let me get a better look at you."

> You grab the bread and run away.
You grab the bread and run out the door. The old man yells at you from inside the house. You run around the farm until you come to a small creek. You stop to eat the bread. It's very stale, but it tastes delicious to you right now.
You hear a yell coming from behind you and turn around. The old man is standing on the edge of the creek.
"Come here, little fox. I won't hurt you." The old man says.
You run away from the man as fast as you can. He follows you around the farm for a while. You look for somewhere to hide, but everywhere you go he finds you.

> You run back into the house and hide under the bed.
You run back to the house and into a small room off to the side. You crawl under the bed and hide. The old man walks into the room, but he can't see you hiding under the bed.
"I know you're here somewhere, little fox." The old man says.

> You stay quiet.
The old man looks all around the room, but he doesn't see you hiding under the bed. He leaves the room and closes the door behind him. You wait for a while, but he doesn't come back.
You crawl out from under the bed and look through the room. There's nothing here you could use to defend yourself or to hurt the old man. You go back out into the main room of the house and see the old man sitting in his chair by the fire place. He's staring right at you.
"I know you're here to kill me little fox." The old man says.

> You stare and the old man and try to look friendly.
You stare at the old man and try to look friendly. The old man stares back. He doesn't seem scared of you at all.
"I know what you're trying to do, little fox, but it isn't going to work." The old man says. "You're a predator and I'm your prey. It's the way nature works."
The old man goes back to staring at the fire. You see the bread knife lying on the table. You go over and try to pick it up, but it's stuck. The old man notices what you're doing and comes over to help.

> You leave the knife and go to another room.
You leave the knife and go to another room. The old man follows you, but he doesn't try to pick up the knife and follow you. You walk over to a corner of the room and try to make yourself as small as possible.
"You're a very interesting little creature." The old man says. "Most animals would have tried to attack me or run away by now. You're just a baby too. Your mother must be worried sick right now."
You don't say anything. The old man sighs and walks over to you. He grabs you by the scruff of the neck and lifts you up into the air.

> You bite the old man in his hand.
You sink your teeth into the old man's hand as hard as you can. He screams out in pain and drops you on the floor. You try to bite him again, but he steps backwards and falls on his back. He screams for a few more minutes and then stops suddenly.
"You little monster!"

> You run away and find a place to hide.
You run away and find a place to hide. It doesn't take long for the old man to come looking for you. You try to stay as quiet as possible, but he finds you quickly. He picks you up and holds you in the air again.
"I'm going to make sure that you never hurt anyone ever again!"

> You scream for help.
You scream for help, but there's no one who can hear you. The old man picks up the bread knife and slices your belly open with it. You scream in pain as your insides fall out into the open. The old man picks up your heart and holds it in front of your eyes.
"This is what evil looks like."



Das Spiel gibt es in der Basisversion kostenlos. Um länger zu spielen muss man sich allerdings registrieren. Dann werden die Abenteuer auch gespeichert. Ohne Registrierung kann man nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Interaktionen nutzen. Es gibt auch verschiedene KI-Level. Die stärkte davon, "Dragon" genannt ist kostenpflichtig und ab $9,99 im Monat verfügbar. Diese KI hab ich auch für dieses Abenteuer verwendet.


----------



## Zybba (16. Januar 2021)

Deep Learning finde ich immer ganz cool.
Als diese Art Spiel brauche ich es wohl eher nicht. Aber im Grunde ist es ja auch nur eine interaktive Geschichte...


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Januar 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Deep Learning finde ich immer ganz cool.
> Als diese Art Spiel brauche ich es wohl eher nicht. Aber im Grunde ist es ja auch nur eine interaktive Geschichte...



Yep, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese Technik in einigen Jahren mal soweit entwickelt wird, dass komplette realistische 3d Welten auf die Weise erstellt werden können. Ich denke da z. B. an das Holodeck in Star Trek TNG. Man geht zum Computer, sagt z. B., dass man gerne Sherlock Holmes im viktorianischen London spielen möchte, definiert ein paar grobe Regeln, wie sich die Welt und die Gegenspieler zu verhalten haben und der Computer generiert daraus ein waschechtes Sherlock Holmes Abenteuer.

Diese KI funktioniert an sich genauso. Sie ist zwar noch nicht perfekt und merkt sich z. B. einiges nicht, was schon länger her ist, aber das wird in Zukunft wohl einfach nur eine Sache von Rechenleistung und Speicherkapazität sein.

Beispiel: Ich hab mir gerade ein Abenteuer erstellt, wo ich für die Diebesgilde in Venedig im 19. Jahrhundert auf eine kleine Insel reisen soll, um ein paar Papiere aus einem verlassenen Herrenhaus zu stehlen. Und das funktioniert. Ich bin dort schon Leuten begegnet, die sich der Zeit entsprechend verhalten haben, die passende Kleidung tragen, habe ein Buch gefunden, in dem die Geschichte der Insel beschrieben wurde, habe dort über einen Mord gelesen, den nur die Tochter der Familie, die in dem Haus gewohnt hat, überlebt hat. Dann habe ich einen Schrei draußen gehört und habe eine Frau in viktorianischer Kleidung gefunden, die verletzt in einem Stall lag. Draußen hörte ich einen Reiter, der auf einem Pferd davonritt, lief raus und danach zurück, die Frau wurde inzwischen getötet.

Da inzwischen ja auch geforscht wird, wie man auf einfache Geometrie per Deep Learning z. B. Gesichter oder Orte nahezu fotorealistisch projizieren kann, bin ich da einigermaßen optimistisch, dass da in den nächsten 5 bis 10 Jahren einige interessante Sachen auf den Markt kommen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ayPqjPekn7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (16. Januar 2021)

Momentan suchte ich "Eternium".
Kennt man nicht auf PC, ist auch kein PC Spiel sondern ein Mobile Game. Ich spiele es aber nur auf PC per Emulator Bluestacks.

Was ist so besonderes das gerade ich ein Mobile Game so suchte.
Ganz einfach, es ist vom Grunde her ein Diablo 2/3. Es vereint beides in fast schon einfacher aber doch Genialer weise.

Es gibt 4 Akte mit insgesamt 55 Levelstationen. Jedes einzelne Level hat 1-3 Quests. Man hat wirklich gut zu tun bis man da erste mal durch ist.
Das Inventar des Chars ähnelt dem von D 2/3 (Pic's folgen weiter unten)
Die Skills sind anders aber doch auf jeden Char zugeschnitten. Alles hat seinen Sinn.
Es gibt Primäre Skills die man hat (Maustaste drücken) dann noch Spezial Fähigkeiten und Passive Skills. (Per Emulator auf Tasten belegen.)
Es gibt (leider nur) 3 Klassen. Krieger, Mage, Fernkämpferin(Amazone).
5 verschiedene Itemlevel, Von Normal bis Legendary. Mit verschiedenen Sets.
Viele Möglichkeiten des Crafting.
Wie bei D3 gibt es auch hier Grifts und ein Paragon System.
3 Schwierigkeitsgrade in der Story. Normal Episch Legendär. Wobei die Story nur beim ersten mal durchspielen erzählt wird, danach läuft nur noch die Levels ab.
Das Spiel ist komplett in Deutsch (hier und da gibt es ein paar kleine Fehler die aber wirklich maginal sind).
Es gibt ein Paragon System wie bei Diablo 3. Ab L 70, das ist die Höchststufe.
und noch mehr .....

Und so weiter.

So jetzt zu den anderen Sachen.

Es ist ein Mobile Game. Die Leute wollen Geld verdienen also gibt es auch ein Shop System.
Ist es teuer? Ja
Braucht man es? Ganz klar Nein. Ich habe jetzt die Story (mit dem Krieger)einmal durchgespielt auf Normal ohne auch nur einen einzigen Cent beraffen zu müssen (Ca. 4 Tage habe ich gebraucht, gesuchtet  1 Woche denke ich mal wäre angemessen). Es geht gut und man hat echt seinen Fun und wenn man auf solche Spiele ala Diablo steht hat es einen ungemeinen Suchtfaktor.
Vorsicht, ich habe es eben auf Bluestacks gespielt und so einige Bosse kann ich mir schwer vorstellen das man die auf kleinem Handy besiegen kann. Das Spiel ist kein Selbstläufer, auch wenn vieles (die primären Skills auto abgehen). Ich bin oft genug gestorben auch bei der PC/Bluestacks Version.
Das Spiel ist auch komplett für Solo Spieler ausgelegt, niemand muss sich mit anderen Prügeln. Sowas wie Ligen gibt es aber auch, wegen den Grifts.
Wenn man allerdings sehr weit kommen möchte, nach L 70, und nicht Monatelang farmen möchte hilft der Geld Shop, gar keine Frage, es gibt keine besseren Items, aber eben Schnelligkeit.

Die Grafik kann sich sehen lassen, auch auf PC.

Das besondere an diesem Game, das meiste kann man sogar komplett Offline spielen. 

So hier noch ein paar Bilder dazu von meiner Kriegerin.
https://www.directupload.net/file/d/6065/3z48uwj2_jpg.htm
https://www.directupload.net/file/d/6065/vdpxw3xr_jpg.htm
https://www.directupload.net/file/d/6065/aneot2eb_jpg.htm
https://www.directupload.net/file/d/6065/y4u4he5i_jpg.htm (Das sind die Paragon Punkte)
https://www.directupload.net/file/d/6065/xq8mtplg_jpg.htm
https://www.directupload.net/file/d/6065/naojlcc7_jpg.htm

Wer Fragen dazu hat, auch zu Bluestacks (ist ein (Legaler)Android Emulator für Mobile->PC), immer her damit.

Alle die also Spiele wie Diablo &Co gerne spielen sollten unbedingt mal einen Blick riskieren. 

Vorweg, alle die es auf PC anspielen wollen per Emulator, egal welchen, ihr müsst unbedingt vorab in euren Bios Optionen die CPU Hardware Beschleunigung aktivieren, sonst geht es nicht wirklich, ohne habt ihr eine DIA Show. Das ist bei allen Games/Apps so per Emulator.
Auf Handy/Mobile (Android/IOS)nimmt das Game ca. 650 MB von Eurem Speicher weg, also noch sehr Human wie ich finde.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Januar 2021)

Am Wochenende hab ich mich sehr viel mit *AI Dungeon 2* beschäftigt. Ganz so perfekt, wie ich zuerst dachte, ist es dann leider doch nicht (mehr dazu weiter unten), aber es kamen trotzdem einige sehr interessante Geschichten bzw. Ideen zusammen. Einer meiner Favoriten bisher (kurz zusammengefasst):

Ich war ein US-Spion im kalten Krieg und habe offenbar bei meiner Undercover-Arbeit die Info erhalten, dass die Russen einen Anschlag auf die Wasserversorgung einer US-Stadt planten. Diese Info sollte ich weitergeben an einen Kontaktmann, den ich vor einer Kirche treffen sollte. 
Ich ging also zur Kirche und traf dort einen Mann mit einem Aktenkoffer. Ich erzählte ihm von dem geplanten Angriff auf die Wasserversorgung und fragte ihn, was ich als nächstes machen solle. Er sagte, ich solle erstmal abwarten, er würde sich um alles kümmern. Er gab mir dann noch die Info, dass die Russen offenbar mit Werwölfen zusammenarbeiteten. Ich antwortete, dass ich nicht an Werwölfe glaube und dass ich mir sicher sei, die Gefahr ginge ausschließlich von den Russen aus. 
Ab da wurde es abgefahren: Er öffnete seinen Koffer und der war voller Werwolf-Pelze. Er erklärte mir, dass man die aus Russland habe und dass die USA diese Pelze für Raumkapseln als Hitzeschutzisolierung nutzen würde.

Da soll nochmal einer sagen, eine Deeplearning KI hätte keine Fantasie 


Aber zu den Problemen: Das größte Problem der KI/Deeplearning Logik ist das Langzeitgedächtnis. Sämtliche Geschichten, die ich bisher erlebt habe, hatten eine mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägte Traumlogik. Die KI merkt sich aus den letzten Schritten sehr viel und geht damit auch sehr logisch und kreativ um, aber je weiter die Berechnungen zurückliegen, desto weniger greift die KI bei der Berechnung neuer Ereignisse darauf zurück. Das führt z. B. oft dazu, dass die KI sich nicht an Namen erinnert, Personen und Orte komplett vergisst oder sogar das Setting ändert. Ich habe z. B. ein Piratensetting erstellt und etwa eine halbe Stunde später klingelte in einem Krankenhaus ein Handy.

Ich hab aber auch keine Ahnung, wie diese Form der Deeplearning KI funktioniert. Anscheinend ist das Ganze aktuell aber extrem rechenaufwendig und daher oft auch noch ein wenig fehleranfällig. Ich bin aber trotzdem gespannt, wie sich das ganze Konzept in den nächsten Jahren entwickeln wird. Bei kurzen Unterhaltungen und gut vorbereiteten Abenteuern merkt man quasi nicht, dass man es mit einer KI zutun hat. Es gibt in AI Dungeon 2 z. B. auch diverse von den Entwicklern vor erstellte Settings, die bisher immer sehr gut bei mir funktioniert haben. Aktuell spiele ich ein Fantasy-Abenteuer, wo ich einen Elfendruiden spiele, der vom König zu sich gerufen wurde, um eine Höhle unter einem Wald auszukundschaften. Die KI hat dafür einige interessante Charaktere erstellt und auch die Logik und Ziele über längeren Zeitraum funktionieren bisher sehr gut.

Um wirklich gute Geschichten zu erleben, muss man allerdings manchmal von Hand eingreifen und unpassende KI-Entscheidungen neu berechnen lassen oder die KI in Form von Dialogen oder selbst geschriebenen Storyschnipseln an diverse Ereignisse, Ziele und Charaktere erinnern bzw. einfach mal ein wenig in die gewünschte Richtung schubsen.

Das Potential ist auf jeden Fall groß und AI Dungeon 2 lässt sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht nur als Spiel verwenden, sondern dürfte auch z. B. für Autoren ein mächtiges Tool sein, um für ihre Geschichten unerwartete Wendungen oder Inspirationen zu finden. Mit repetitiven aus Bausteinen prozedural generierten Inhalten aus vielen anderen Spielen hat das wirklich rein gar nichts mehr zutun.

*edit* In den Spoiler packe ich nochmal eines meiner KI-generierten Abenteuer, falls es jemand lesen möchte. Ein paar der KI-Gedächtnisprobleme tauchen auf, aber fallen hier meiner Meinung nach nicht allzu sehr ins Gewicht. Als kleines Abenteuer zwischendurch hat die Geschichte jedenfalls prima funktioniert.



Spoiler



Xaxas is a world of peace and prosperity. It is a land in which all races live together in harmony. The gnomes build their machines and live among the humans. Elves run the academies in which people come to learn. Ogres have no qualms living in the same town as humans or gnomes. Yet, all is not well.

You are Erland, a male elf druid in the kingdom of Kuzos. You've spent your entire life in the kingdom and have spent your time tending the land and helping the farmers. You have a bit of a reputation for being a bit of a recluse. It's not that you're an outcast, it's just that you do your work and go home.

You live in the forest in a small cottage with your wife and son.

> You ask the wife about her name.
"Briar Rose." She answers.
The woman winces as she's so deep in thought that she doesn't realize her arm is in a sling.
"Briar Rose?"
"Yes, my birth name. I was born at night in a storm like this and given the name Briar Rose."
She looks to the sky as lightning flashes.

> You say "Wait, is your arm in a sling? How did you not notice that?"
"Long story." She answers.
"Will you tell me?

> You say "#"
"Too long of a story." She says.
"Ah. That's too bad. I love to hear stories."
"Maybe some other time."
She looks up at the sky and thinks for a while.

> You look up too and ask her: "What are you thinking about, Briar Rose?"
"The future."
"Oh? Such things have been on my mind lately too. I'm not quite sure what to do with my own future."
Briar Rose smiles at you.

> You say: "By the way, have you seen our son?"
"He is in his room, I believe."
"Okay. I'll be off then."
Briar Rose nods and falls silent. You head into your son's room and see him curled up in bed.

> You say "Hey Torff! Is everything alright?"
"Yeah, just thinking about stuff."
"Ah. I was in your situation once. When I was your age, I spent a lot of time thinking about the future."
"Did you know your future?"

> You say "No, but i had many ideas what the future could bring."
"Like what?"
"I'll tell you one day, when you are older. Now, it's late and we should all be sleeping."
You tuck him in and leave his room.

> You go to the bedroom where Briar Rose is.
You see Briar Rose in the bedroom waiting for you. You go to the bed and get in it, she soon follows you. Soon, you both fall asleep, ready for another day of work in the fields.

> You wake up late at night. Something's not right.
You wake up to the sound of the window shattering. You stand up and draw your dagger, but it isn't necessary. Standing before you is a woman with long, black hair, dressed in black leather armor.
Briar Rose wakes up too. You stare at the unknown woman, unable to move.
"Good evening." The woman says.
"Who are you?" You ask.
"My name is Zana. And you are Erland, right? The husband of Briar Rose?"
You nod.

> You say "What are you doing in our bedroom?"
"Oh, I'm sorry. Should I get my answers first or give them?"
"Give them."
"I'm here to take you both to the capital. The king wishes to speak with you.

> You say "The king? Why? We've never met him. We're just common people."
On the word 'people', Zana's eyes flash red for a split second. She clenches her hand into a fist, and you feel an impact in your chest.

> You say "Ow! What was that for?"
"To stop you from talking. Now, grab your stuff and let's go."
You feel a wave of nausea hit you as you realize Zana put her fist in your chest. You collapse to the floor.

> You say "Can you please answer my questions first? What does the king want?"
"The king wants to offer you a place by his side. There is nothing more and nothing less."
"I still don't understand why he wants us though. We're nobody here."
"I told you, the King wants you by his side. It's not my place to ask why."
Briar Rose is silent through this whole conversation.

> You get up and grab your stuff.
You pick up your backpack and put it on. You stand up and take a deep breath. You look at Zana, who is wearing a tight smile.

> You say "I don't understand? Why people like us?"
"The king has his picks. Now, are you ready to go?"
You nod your head.
"Then let's go."
Zana opens the door and the wind enters the house.

> You say "Can my wife and son with me?"
"No, only you. Now come on."
Zana walks back outside and you follow her. She gets on her horse and looks at you expectantly.
"Well come on."
You say goodbye to Briar Rose and Torff and follow Zana.
You get on the horse and ride towards the capital. You have a lot to think about.
How can you decide whether or not to go along with this?

> You say "Why did you beat me in the chest earlier?"
"I needed to get your attention. I didn't want to, but you were being really difficult."
"It hurt a lot. It still does."
"Yeah well, what you gonna do?

> You say "Nothing?"
"Exactly."
You nod your head. You reach the end of the path and find a dirt road. The road then continues on for miles until it finally crosses a bridge.

> You say "When will i see my wife and son again?"
"When our journey is over."
You don't ask any more questions. The journey is long and tiresome. Zana doesn't speak to you at all, so you end up sleeping for most of it. The journey spans two days.
You wake up and find yourself in front of a massive city wall. It is made of stone that comes up from the ground and peaks at about twenty feet tall.

> You say "Wow, this is huge. What city is thing?"
"This here is Kursk. The king's city. I'll be staying here for a while so you'll have to continue this journey without me. Be punctual though, or else the king might punish you."

> You say "Won't you bring me to the king?"
"Nope, you gotta take care of that yourself. Now listen up: go to the main gates, introduce yourself, and say Zana sent you. They'll let you in after that."
You get off the horse and walk towards the main gate to introduce yourself.
To your surprise, the guards let you in right away. You walk through the city streets and marvel at the height of the buildings around you.
Eventually you reach the castle.

> You go to one of the guards: "Greetings. My name is Erland. Zana sent me."
The guard looks you up and down.
"Aye, we were expecting you. We have orders to take you to the king immediately."
The guards grab your arms and march you through the city. You try to look at your surroundings, but the guards push you and jostle you so you don't get too good a look. Eventually they reach a door and open it, revealing a long staircase. You are hauled down the staircase, which ends at the floor of a large room. You wonder if this is a dungeon, given the lack of light. Suddenly, torches light up on the walls.

> You say "Where are we? It's quite dark down here."
"This here is the throne room. The king is currently sleeping. You need to wake him up."
A guard gets out his sword and slaps you in the face with the flat of it.
You start bleeding.
"Listen up, m'boy. You need to go to the king, and tell him that Erland sent you. Understood?"
"But I'm Erland."
The guard hits you again.
You go to the king and slightly touch his shoulder to wake him up. The king jumps in his seat and brandishes his sword.
"Who dares disturb my sleep?"
"Zana sent me, your highness."
The king frowns. He seems displeased about something.

> You say "She said you wanted to see me."
"Zana... yes, I wanted to see you. Did she send you to me?"
"Yes."
The king frowns once more and stands up.
"Follow me."
He starts walking out of the throne room and you follow him. He seems very unhappy about something, but you don't want to risk angering him, so you comply.
"Um..."

> You say "I don't understand why i'm here. I'm just a common citizen."
"If you're just a common citizen, then why did Zana send you to me? There are millions of people in my kingdom. Why would she send me one of them?

> You say "She said you wanted to see me. Isn't that true?"
The king stops in his tracks and stares at you.
"Yes... I suppose that's true."
He turns around and keeps walking.
"I don't like liars, citizen. I don't like them at all. What is your name?

> You say "My name is Erland, your highness"
"My name is Erland, your highness"
The king nods.
"My name is King Flevas V, ruler of the kingdom of Kuzo."

> You say "It is a pleasure to see you. But i still don't understand why i'm here."
"It is a pleasure to see you. But i still don't understand why i'm here."
The king frowns in annoyance.
"I summoned you here, didn't I? That should be reason enough."
You nod. The king has a point, you suppose.

> You say "I supposed it is. But i don't understand what i need to do."
"I want you to explore the caverns under this forest."
"What's down there? by your expression, it can't be good."
The king sighs.
"There are rumors of monsters in the caverns. I need you to explore them, and find out the truth.

> You say "What is the truth?"
"That's for you to find out."
The king reaches under his throne and pulls out a purple crystal, which he hands to you.

> You take the purple crystal and examine it closely.
The crystal is cool to the touch and glows slightly.
"What is this?"
"That is a beacon crystal. Throw it down, and it will lead you out of the caverns."

> You say "Where does it take me?"
"It will lead you to the exit of the caverns. That's all I can tell you."
"How do you know this?"
The king smiles at you.
"I have my ways."

> You say "I understand. Will i go alone to the caverns? I'm hardly a fighter."
"Don't worry about that. I will give you an escort to the caverns."
The king stands up and starts walking towards the door.
"Well? Are you coming?"

> You say "Yes, your highness"
"Then follow me."
The king starts walking down a corridor with many rooms. You follow behind him, not wanting to be left behind.
The king stops at one of the doors and opens it. There is a soldier with a rifle sitting in there. You give a sigh of relief. Someone who can fight for themselves.
The king turns to you again.
"This is Captain Handol. He will be leading you to the caverns."
You walk over to the soldier, who gets up and starts staring at you.
"My king." He says, giving a salute to the king.
The king leaves, leaving you and captain Handol alone. The captain turns to you. He's about two meters tall, and is wearing steel plated armor.

> You say "Hello. My name is Erland."
"Captain Handol. Pleased to meet you."
The captain shakes your hand, although his grip is so strong it feels like he's going to break your fingers.
He lets go of your hand.

> You say "Can you tell me why the king chose me to come with you?"
"I'm not sure. I was chosen to lead you to the caverns. The king said this."
He pulls a piece of paper out of his pocket and reads it.
"Erland shall be granted a weapon befitting his stature."
The captain nods to you.
"It appears you and I will be spending a lot of time together."
"Great." You reply.

> You say "But i'm not a fighter."
"Neither was I when I joined the king's army."
"But you're a soldier. I'm a druid, a carer of nature. Fighting destroys nature. It's not something I do. "
The captain walks over to a table and picks up a small bow and a quiver full of arrows.
"Don't worry. I'm not expecting you to use this.

> You say "Who's is it?"
"It was mine when I was a child. It's just gathering dust in my room, don't worry. I'll get it back from you when your mission is over."
"Thanks."

> You say "Do you know Zana?"
"I do. She's the best mage in the kingdom. It's a shame she has to spend all her time studying, she's missing out on a lot of fun."

> You say "She wasn't very friendly to me."
"Ah. Well Zana isn't very friendly to anyone, except for maybe the king."
"Do you know why? I mean is there some childhood grudge or something?"
The captain looks down and shuffles his feet.
"I like her." He says quietly.
"Oh. So that's why she was mean to me when I first got here."
"I didn't know you at the time. Besides, I've gotten used to the idea that she won't return my feelings.

> You say "I'm sorry to hear that."
"It's fine. I'm over it now. Shall we go?"
You and the captain head down a series of paths until you find yourself at the side of a large hill.

> You say "Is it far from here?"
"It's on the other side of this hill." The captain says.
He points to the large cave that sits at the bottom of the hill.

> You say "Will you come with me or do i have to enter the cave alone?"
"You want me to come with you?"
"Do you mind?"
The captain shrugs.
"Sure, I don't have anything better to do."
You nod.

> You say "Thank you. I don't think i'd survive this task alone."
You quickly enter the cave, with the captain hot on your heels.
You've entered a large cavern, at the other end sits an ancient looking chest.

> You say "look at the floor in front of the chest"
As you walk towards the chest, you notice a pattern starting to emerge in the stones of the floor.
"There's a pattern here." The captain points out as he kneels down to inspect it.

> You say "Do you think it's a trap?"
"It's hard to say." The captain replies, "I can't make heads or tails of it."
He stands up and takes a step back.

> You take a step back, pick up a small rock and throw it onto the stone floor in front of the chest.
You watch as the stone lands on the floor. Nothing happens.
You turn to the captain.
"It's alright" You assure him.

> You cautionsly move closer to the chest.
You slowly approach the chest. You reach the edge of the pattern on the ground. Still, nothing happens.
You stare down at the stones under your feet. They look like they're shaped like short, broad arrows.

> You pick up another small rock and throw it right in front of you.
You watch as the stone lands in front of you. One by one, the stones beneath your feet begin to fall away, leaving a round hole in the ground.

> You run back, away from the stones.
You dash backwards as the stones under your feet fall through the hole in the ground.
You land with a thud, directly on top of one of the broadhead arrows.

> You say "Great, so it WAS a trap!"
You try to get up, but find the broadhead arrow runs straight through your foot and penetrates the ground. You're stuck, and things are looking grim.

> You ask Captain Handol for help.
"Hey!" You call out to the captain, "I'm stuck!"
Captain Handol walks slowly towards you.
"Are you alright?" He asks.
You nod your head.

> You say "But my foot hurts. I stepped onto this arrow!"
"Oh dear" The captain says, "Does it hurt a lot?"
You nod your head.
"I can't move!" You whimper.
The captain shakes his head and sighs.

> You say "Please, help me get my foot free!"
The captain slowly inches his way towards you.
"Ready?" He asks.
"As I'll ever be." You grimace as you jiggle your foot in its awkward position.
You hear a snap as the broadhead breaks off, releasing your foot. You sigh in relief.
"Thank goodness!" You sigh as you wiggle your toes, which still work.

> You take a bandage and put it on your bleeding foot.
You tear a long strip of cloth from your shirt. You wrap it tightly around your bleeding foot.
Then, you notice that the chest still hasn't opened. You realize that the chest is trapped as well!

> You say "The chest appears to be trapped as well. Can you open it? You are wearing armor."
"I'll try." He says.
The Captain slowly edges over to the chest. With a quick jump, he lands in front of it. Then, he backs away quickly.
"I should've known" He says, shaking his head.
"I've been a fool!"
You nod in agreement.

> You say "What's the matter?"
"I should've been more careful.

> You say "Are you hurt? I can't see anything from over here."
"It's nothing, I just twisted my ankle."
"Don't worry," You reassure him, "I'll find some way to open this chest."
You look around the cave.
You find something that appears to be some sort of strange, old key. But it looks broken.
You also spot a short sword. It appears to be made of iron, and quite rusted.
You also see a strange, black wand. It appears to be made of some sort of animal bone.
take the black wand and examine it closely
You take the wand.
It appears to be made of some sort of animal bone.
It feels warm in your hand, and you feel as if it's leading you somewhere...

> You say to Captain Handol: "Get away from the chest, i'll try something", then you point the black wand at the chest and try to summon it's magic powers.
The wand begins to vibrate in your hand, and the air around becomes very cold.
The chest begins to shake, and shakes so much that it falls over, then it explodes!

> You say "Well, i didn't expect that to happen. Are you alright, Captain?"
The captain doesn't answer.
You see his body, lying there on the ground. You run over to him.
He's breathing slowly and his eyes are closed, but he's unconscious!

> You check Captain Handol for injuries. If you find any, take a healing potion out of your backpack and carefully pour the liquid into the Captain's mouth.
As you approach the body, you notice he is bleeding from his head.
You check for a pulse and don't find one.
You unbutton his shirt and begin chest compressions.

> You try to safe the Captain's life.
After several minutes, the Captain's chest begins to rise and fall on it's own.
His eyes slowly open, and he begins to cough up blood. He looks around, a bit confused.

> You say "You're alive! I thought you wouldn't make it. How do you feel?"
"Water..."
You provide Captain Handol with some water in a small vial you find in your pack. He slowly drinks it.
"Thanks for saving my life...."
"Don't mention it."

> You say "What happened? I told to to get away from the chest!"
"That chest, it was cursed by an evil wizard. He wanted me to suffer a slow, horrible death. If it hadn't been for you, that's exactly what would've happened.

> You say "Do you think it's safe now?"
"I believe so. After what you did, the curse is gone."
"What should we do with the chest?

> You say "Well, let's see what's in it. Go ahead, but be careful not to trigger any more traps or curses."
Handol opens the chest. Inside is a stack of gold coins, and a short sword.
"It looks like there's something engraved on the sword... Take a look."
You look at the sword. There are some words engraved on the bottom of the blade.

> You try to read the words.
"To the future captain of the Kuzosian Guard: may these arms protect you in battle. -General Torg"
The sword is a sword made out of steel.

> You say "Guess it's your's now. I don't know how to fight with a sword anyway. Do you think this black wand can be used as a weapon?"
"I don't know, try tapping it on the ground."
You tap the wand on the ground. The wand begins to glow and a large pink flower... grows out of the ground?!
"What is this?"

> You say "So it doesn't just lift curses, it also lets flowers grow."
"Interesting, I wonder if we can grow anything else?"
"Like what?"
"I don't know."
You both stare at the wand.

> You tap the black wand on the ground again, but twice.
The wand begins to glow and a large pink flower grows out of the ground.
"Two for two."
You pick up the flower, and smell it, however it quickly dies in your hands.

> You say "Interesting. Can you remind me again what's my duty for the king in this cave?"
"You need to make sure no one takes any of the treasure in the cave.

> You say "I guess we did. We lifted the curse and took the treature. The chest is broken though. I think we should return and report to the king that we finished our mission."
The captain of the Kuzosian Guard thanks you for lifting the curse that had plagued his men for the past three months.
"The king will also be thankful."

> You take a final look around in the cave for anything interesting.
In the corner of your eye you notice something gleaming in the wall. You pick up a large iron key.
"We should take that back to the king too."

> You take the key and examine it. You say: "What do you think it opens, Captain Handol?"
Captain Handol examines the key.
"The king will know. It looks like it could open any lock in the kingdom."
You smile.

> You put the key in your backpack and leave the cave with Captain Handol to return the the king's castle in the big city.
You have finished your mission!
Epilogue:
You return to the king with the wand, the sword, and the iron key you found in the cave. The king thanks you for your service.
You meet Zana and she escorts you back home to your wife and son. After a long journey, you return home safe and sound.


----------



## Zybba (18. Januar 2021)

Ist kein Spiel, aber ich mag diese Seite sehr

Der Text wird automatisiert beendet, mithilfe von Deep Learning:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vordack (19. Januar 2021)

Zybba schrieb:
			
		

> Ist kein Spiel, aber ich mag diese Seite sehr
> 
> Der Text wird automatisiert beendet, mithilfe von Deep Learning:



ROFL

Habe gerade per AI ein neues Gedicht erstellt 

*This world is coming to an end.*

A week ago today, I found out that life is worth living.

A week ago today, I found out that the world isn't ending.

A week ago today, I found out that I'm in control.

A week ago today, I found out that I don't need an answer to the question "What is going to happen to me?"

A week ago today, I found out that I'm still alive, even though there's a chance I wouldn't be.

A week ago today, I found out that this mess isn't coming to an end tomorrow.

A week ago today, I found out that I am


----------



## MrFob (19. Januar 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> Habe gerade per AI ein neues Gedicht erstellt
> 
> ...



Deep learning erstellt halt auch Gedichte, die so richtig deep sind.


----------



## Strauchritter (19. Januar 2021)

Immer noch WoW, wenn auch deutlich reduzierter Zeitaufwand aktuell, außerhalb vom Raid am Wochenende unter der Woche nur ab und zu mal ne Worldquest und M+ Dungeon.

Was gut ist, hab ich dann doch mehr Zeit für andere Spiele xD 
Weil mein Rechner ist seit Samstag ready und funktionstüchtig  
Suche jetzt noch einen Monitor (32-34 Zoll WQHD curved 144Hz + so als Eckdaten, wer da was gutes weiß bitte um Info^^) und dann will ich zwei, drei Games nachholen welche ich bereit mein Eigen nenne ( *Anno 1800, Iron Harvest, Doom Eternal*) und ich liebäugel mit dem Gedanken mir *Horizon Zero Dawn* zu zulegen, allerdings auch erst mit neuem Monitor dann (aktuell noch einen Asus 24 Zoll FHD 60Hz).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Januar 2021)

*The Red Strings Club*

Hab nach 12 Stunden vorerst genug Schiffe, Wasser und Piraten gesehen, mein Auge wollte jetzt mal wieder etwas mehr Abwechslung. Darum hab ich zum genannten "Pixel-Adventure" gegriffen, ist momentan im Angebot (unter 5 Euro).

Bezaubernd schöne Grafik, ungewöhnliches Gameplay (u.a. Töpfern und Drinks-Mixen), extrem philosophisch-tiefgründige Text-Dialoge. Müsste ich morgen nicht arbeiten würde ich wohl noch einige Stündchen daran sitzen, als großer Retro-Fan und leidenschaftlicher Leser spannend geschriebener Zeilen fühle ich mich hier goldrichtig aufgehoben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Januar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *The Red Strings Club*
> 
> Hab nach 12 Stunden vorerst genug Schiffe, Wasser und Piraten gesehen, mein Auge wollte jetzt mal wieder etwas mehr Abwechslung. Darum hab ich zum genannten "Pixel-Adventure" gegriffen, ist momentan im Angebot (unter 5 Euro).
> 
> Bezaubernd schöne Grafik, ungewöhnliches Gameplay (u.a. Töpfern und Drinks-Mixen), extrem philosophisch-tiefgründige Text-Dialoge. Müsste ich morgen nicht arbeiten würde ich wohl noch einige Stündchen daran sitzen, als großer Retro-Fan und leidenschaftlicher Leser spannend geschriebener Zeilen fühle ich mich hier goldrichtig aufgehoben.



Das Spiel ist wirklich großartig und der Soundtrack erst!  Muss ich unbedingt noch einmal spielen.


----------



## McDrake (22. Januar 2021)

War of Mordor...
Da ich Ingame-Sammler bin, spiele ich viele Spiele nicht ganz so wie vorgesehen.
Hatte eben den "Endkampf" (?) mit demHexenkönig und der war ganz ok.
Aber die Schlacht davor... hmm. Da hatte ich beim erobern der anderen Festungen mehr Spass.

Mal guggen, was ich als Untoter (ok, ist man seit je her) noch erlebe.
Schon erstaunlich, wie so ein Game bestimmte Spieltypen wie mich, "einsaugt" nach all den Jahren.

Was ich aber noch erstaunlicher finde, dass, laut STEAM 32.3% der Spieler so weite gespielt haben.
Das ist in meinen Augen ein ziemlich grosser Prozentsatz an Spielern, welche sich ins Endgame gewagt haben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Januar 2021)

Ich habe gestern endlich mal *There Is No Game* begonnen, das ich vor einiger Zeit in einem Stream sah und ich bin absolut begeistert. So viele kluge Ideen, Anspielungen und Momente! Eine  echte Perle.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2021)

Waren etwas weniger als 5 Stunden, aber den ersten (!) Durchgang von *The Red Strings Club* bin ich jedenfalls hinter mir.

Respekt. Es kommt selten vor dass ich mich voll und ganz in der Story eines Spiels (und in sonst nichts) dermaßen verliere. Ein sehr vielschichtiges und zum Denken anregendes Thema das sich die Entwickler hier ausgesucht haben.
Und nebenbei ist mir erst spät aufgefallen dass ich die Entwickler von TRSC bereits kenne. Es sind dieselben von *Gods will be watching*. 



Spoiler



Spätestens als Brandeis versucht das Vertrauen der COO Johanna zu gewinnen, sich ihr Schritt für Schritt zu nähern und dabei achten muss dass sie ihn nicht über dem Haufen schießt... Da hatte sich eine bekannte Spielmechanik des älteren Spiels hier verraten. ^^



Ich setz direkt einen Neustart an. Bei der Dialogdichte und den vielen Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten machen mich die denkbaren Alternativ-Verzweigungen der Story doch extrem neugierig.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Januar 2021)

Jetzt, da der neue Patch da ist, hab ich mal mit *Cyberpunk 2077* in der Story ein bisschen weitergemacht (bin trotzdem noch ziemlich am Anfang) und entwickle so langsam eine Art Hassliebe zu diesem Spiel. Die Präsentation, die Story, die Dialoge usw. sind richtig, richtig gut. Die Entwickler haben ja auch schon bei der The Witcher Reihe gezeigt, dass sie das können, und das ist bei Cyberpunk 2077 nicht anders. 
Die Spielwelt ist auch sehr schön gemacht und ich erwische mich immer wieder dabei, dass ich nicht mit dem Auto zum Missionsziel fahre, sondern gemütlich zu Fuß gehe, einfach um die Atmosphäre zu genießen.

Aber genau hier kommt das meiner Meinung nach größte Problem (was für mich bisher nicht die Bugs sind) zum Tragen: Man wird ungefragt alle 20 Meter zugekleistert mit ubisoft'schen Nebenaufgaben: "Hier findet ein Überfall statt", "hier sollst du ein Gangmitglied umlegen", "hier hab ich ein Auto zu verkaufen", "hier ist ein Delamain-Fahrzeug verschwunden" ... es ist einfach ein totaler Overkill an nervigen Nebenaufgaben, die man nicht einmal wirklich ablehnen kann. Erst bekommt man einen Anruf und hat die "Option" diesen anzunehmen, wenn man das nicht macht, dann wird der Anruf nach wenigen Sekunden automatisch angenommen. 
Das geht mir einfach tierisch auf die Nerven und ich würde mir in dem Spiel nichts mehr wünschen, als diesen Mist irgendwie abschalten zu können. Das ist in meinen Augen pures liebloses Füllmaterial, das das Spiel für mich persönlich in keinster Weise aufwertet, sondern im Gegenteil: Es geht mir so sehr auf die Nerven, dass ich schon mehrfach wegen sowas das Spiel beendet habe, um später weiterzumachen.

Technisch ist das Spiel zwar immer noch unrund, aber bisher gut spielbar. Die Performance könnte teilweise besser sein (auch ohne Raytracing hab ich bei Autofahrten häufig Ruckler) und man sieht recht häufig LOD-Probleme (aufploppende Weltobjekte, Fahrzeuge oder Personen), aber damit kann ich noch leben, auch wenn's ohne schöner wäre.

Alles in allem, die Bugs und Nebenaufgaben mal beiseite gelassen, ein gutes, aber nicht überragendes Spiel mit den typischen Problemen, die Open World Triple-A Titel meiner Meinung nach vor allem dank Ubisoft haben, aber besseren Charakteren und Storytelling. An ein Deus Ex kommt es meiner Meinung nach aber nicht annähernd ran. Das reizt mich vom Gameplay und Leveldesign (nicht grafisch) einfach mehr.


----------



## MrFob (27. Januar 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Jetzt, da der neue Patch da ist, hab ich mal mit *Cyberpunk 2077* in der Story ein bisschen weitergemacht (bin trotzdem noch ziemlich am Anfang) und entwickle so langsam eine Art Hassliebe zu diesem Spiel. Die Präsentation, die Story, die Dialoge usw. sind richtig, richtig gut. Die Entwickler haben ja auch schon bei der The Witcher Reihe gezeigt, dass sie das können, und das ist bei Cyberpunk 2077 nicht anders.
> Die Spielwelt ist auch sehr schön gemacht und ich erwische mich immer wieder dabei, dass ich nicht mit dem Auto zum Missionsziel fahre, sondern gemütlich zu Fuß gehe, einfach um die Atmosphäre zu genießen.
> 
> Aber genau hier kommt das meiner Meinung nach größte Problem (was für mich bisher nicht die Bugs sind) zum Tragen: Man wird ungefragt alle 20 Meter zugekleistert mit ubisoft'schen Nebenaufgaben: "Hier findet ein Überfall statt", "hier sollst du ein Gangmitglied umlegen", "hier hab ich ein Auto zu verkaufen", "hier ist ein Delamain-Fahrzeug verschwunden" ... es ist einfach ein totaler Overkill an nervigen Nebenaufgaben, die man nicht einmal wirklich ablehnen kann. Erst bekommt man einen Anruf und hat die "Option" diesen anzunehmen, wenn man das nicht macht, dann wird der Anruf nach wenigen Sekunden automatisch angenommen.
> ...



Genau das ist auch meine Spiele-Erfahrung.

Die Praesentation in den Haupt- und grosse Nebenquests ist mMn das mit Abstand beste, was ich bisher in Spielen gesehen habe.


Spoiler



Der Dialog mit der Frau (oder dem mann, je nachdem), die dein eigenens Unterbewusstsein verkoerpert in dem Doll-House war der Hammer. Am Wochenende habe ich mal die ganzen Quests mit den Nomaden gemacht und auch da, wenn man mit Panam and den anderen am Lagerfeuer sitzt oder nach der Rettung von Saul in dem Sturm in der Huette Zuflucht findet, das ist echt alles super toll gemacht.


Die Stadt selbst ist auch echt toll gestaltet. Das Problem ist vielleicht, bei der tollen Gestaltung der Welt wuenscht man sich (und erwartet es eigentlich auch) wirklich Gameplay auf dem Level eines GTA5. Wenn es das haette, dann waere es richtig perfekt aber dadurch, dass die allgemeine KI (vor allem die Polizei) praktisch nicht existent ist, die Nebenquests alle gleich ablaufen (und wie du sagst, viel zu viele sind) und dann noch die ganzen Bugs dazu kommen enttarnt sich die Welt leider eben sehr schnell als Kulisse und dann faellt die ganze Immersion, die die tollen Hauptquests aufbauen sofort in sich zusammen.

Wirklich schade. Ich hatte echt gehofft, dass sie im Vergleich zum Witcher schon noch einiges an Innovation und Verbesserungen dazupacken aber das haben sie halt nicht. Und was in einer hauptsaechlich aus Wiesen und Waeldern bestehenden Mittelalter/Fantasy Welt eben noch gut genug ist um die Illusion aufrecht zu erhalten reicht in einer Zukunfts-Grossstadt eben leider nicht mehr aus.

Deswegen ist Cyberpunk fuer mich immer noch ein tolles Spiel (gerade in der Hauptquest) aber dennoch eben auch eine Enttaeuschung. Ne Wertung werde ich aber erst abgeben, wenn ich es durch habe.


----------



## McDrake (28. Januar 2021)

*Infamous: Second Son*
Die PS4 entstaubt, damit meine Frau in Ruhe Homeoffice machen kann.

Fand die ersten Teile auf der PS3 recht cool.
Und da der neuste Teil grad fürn 10er im Store stand.

Tja und was soll ich schreiben?
Grafisch wirklich nett anzusehen.
Protagonist war mir zu Beginn zu "Hipp", mag ihn inzwischen aber.

Spielerisch.....
Bin da ein wenig enttäuscht.
Spielt sich wie ein SaintsRow 4 , aber viel weniger abgedreht, weniger Aktion und mit weniger Abwechslung und uninspirierter Geschichte.
Kämpfe sind spannend und sich mitten ins Getümmel stürzten bringt sehr wenig, ausser dem Aufwachen an einem anderen Punkt in der Stadt.
Steuerung ist auch nicht so nach meinem Geschmack. Der Hald kann zwar Häuser erklimmen, das ist aber so hakelig, dass es keinen Spass macht.
Also immer auf der Suche nach Luftschächten um aufs Dach zu kommen.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass wenn man schon die Möglichkeit hat auf alles zu kraxeln, dann sollte das auch einfach(er) gehalten werden.
Aber vielleicht ändert sich das auch noch.
Nimmt man da ein SR4: Man kann die Wand hochrennen und springen, dass es eine Freude ist. 

Ich weiss nicht, ob da noch mehr kommt. Aber bis jetzt eher ein "OK"

//Grad neue Fähigkeit bekommen... ja, man kann Wände hochrennen


----------



## McDrake (29. Januar 2021)

Mal wieder *Elite: Dangerous* angeworfen um mich im Kampf zu verbessern.
Fre De Lance im Dock gelassen, Krait optimiert und NPC für den Hangarfighter angeheuert: Läuft.
Zeit um ein paar Ingenieure zu besuchen.

Ok, wenn sich dann mal Thargoiden nähern, verhalte ich mich ganz ruhig.
Ist ja (mal wieder) die Schuld der Menschheit, wenns zum Konflikt kommt.
Warum müssen die Menschen auch Terraforming bei Ammoniak-Welten versuchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (29. Januar 2021)

Ja, dem Kampf muss ich mich in *Elite: Dangerous* auch mal stellen. Habe ich bisher ein wenig liegen lassen. Bin da aber noch nicht so schlüssig welchen reinen Kampfbrummer ich mir dafür zulege. Phyton und auch Anaconda liegen bei mir aber schon in der Garage, wobei ich die Anaconda momentan zum Bergbau verwende.
Die Krait MK II hatte ich mir aber dafür schon länger ins Visier genommen und die dann rein auf Kampf trimmen. Allerdings fehlen mir da auch noch die Kampf Ingis um die Waffen richtig gut zu pimpem.


----------



## McDrake (29. Januar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Die Krait MK II hatte ich mir aber dafür schon länger ins Visier genommen und die dann rein auf Kampf trimmen. Allerdings fehlen mir da auch noch die Kampf Ingis um die Waffen richtig gut zu pimpem.


Ach was.
Bissl Laser, bissl Kanone und einen Fighter im Hangar reicht zum Üben an den Nav-Bojen. 
Eine Anaconda ist mir dafür zu schwerfällig und zu gross. Mit der Krait hat man auch keine Probleme mit dem Aufsammeln. 
Da machte machte die FDL beinahe zum Nervenbündel.


----------



## Batze (29. Januar 2021)

Genau deshalb will ich auch meine Anaconda nicht auf Kampf umrüsten, weil ich selbst das Gefühl habe das sie viel zu Schwerfällig ist. Und ich habe lieber jedes Schiff was ich habe spezialisiert als dann jedes mal umzubauen.
Okeys, die Anaconda ist natürlich schon ein Monstrum an Kampf, quasi der Standard, aber um die 100% Fit  zu bekommen für Kampf müsste ich noch einiges an Gold farmen gehen, ist bei der richtig teuer.

PS: ich will nicht auf Nav Bojen ziehlen.


----------



## McDrake (1. Februar 2021)

*Hitman*

Das Game gabs ja mal Gratis im EPIC-Store und jetzt hatte ich mal wieder Lust auf die Serie.
Die Spieleumgebung ist auch heute noch etwas vom "realistischsten", was es auf dem Markt gibt.
Zeigt auch sehr schön, wie man super Locations auch ohne OpenWorld gestalten kann.
Die Zwischensequenzen fand ich ebenfalls sehr gelungen

Missionsdesign ist ja eigentlich jedem selber überlassen, solange man nicht eine bestimmte Herausforderung  erfüllen will.
Und darum spazierte ich in jedem Level einfach mal 10-20 Minuten herum in verschiedenen Verkleidungen, um alles(?) auszukundschaften.


----------



## ribald (2. Februar 2021)

https://abload.de/img/screenshot_20210202_06sj23.png


----------



## Markus841 (3. Februar 2021)

Zuletzt durchgespielt:

*Age of Empires - Definitive Edition*
Nach 92 Stunden habe ich endlich alle 10 Kampagnen durch, etliche Multiplayer Matches bestritten und vieles mehr. Hammer game, langsam ist aber die Luft raus.

*Wolfenstein 3d + Spear of Destiny*
Als Fan von retro Spielen und Shootern im Allgemeinen wollte ich diesen Klassiker von 1992 schon lange Mal nachholen. Die Steuerung ist in der Originalversion etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, da man nicht strafen kann und es keine Map gibt. Sehr gut haben mir der Soundtrack und der Humor gefallen, weniger gut das verwirrende Leveldesign. Leider gibt es auch nur 4 Waffen und wenig Gegnertypen.

Aktuell:

Immer noch *Super Mario Odyssey* auf der Switch. Ich bin mittlerweile im Polarland oder wie das heißt. Das Spiel gefällt mir sehr, die letzte Welt New Donk City war echt Hammer, vor allem der retro Donkey Kong Abschnitt am Schluss.

*Wolfenstein 3d Mission Packs - Return to Danger und Ultimate Challenge:*
Alter Schwede, Spielspaß kommt hier nur bedingt auf, das Leveldesign ist noch mal um einiges komplexer, verwirrender und direkt aus der Hölle. Einige Keys sind direkt in Secret Areas versteckt, what the fuck. Ich werde mich aber trotzdem noch durchkämpfen.

Danach steht dann mit *Doom Eternal* wieder etwas Moderneres an


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Februar 2021)

*Cyberpunk 2077*, wo mich ein Feature gerade besonders nervt: Die Boxkämpfe. 

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob ich was falsch mache, aber selbst auf niedrigstem Schwierigkeitsgrad hab ich es nach bestimmt inzwischen über 50 Versuchen seit Spielbeginn nicht geschafft auch nur den ersten Kampf (die "Zwillinge") zu gewinnen, weil ich praktisch keinen Schaden mache, selbst mit harten Treffern. Ich hab es noch nie geschafft bei einem von beiden auch nur 50% Schaden zu verursachen, während die mich mit ein paar schnellen Treffern auf den Boden legen. Mache ich irgendwas falsch oder sind die Kämpfe verbuggt? Ich bin inzwischen Level 20 und habe 0 Chance gegen die beiden, weil ich einfach keinen Schaden verursache.

Das Schadensverhältnis in The Witcher 3 war ja schon seltsam (Geralt kann deutlich weniger einstecken, als irgendwelche Dorfkämpfer), aber hier bei Cyberpunk 2077 ist das Balancing einfach nur lächerlich. Ich hab inzwischen mal bei nem Let's Play reingeschaut, wo jemand den Kampf am Anfang des Spiels nach ca. 30 Sekunden beim ersten Versuch gewonnen hat, daher kann ich mir fast nur vorstellen, dass dieser Kampf bei mir buggy ist.


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2021)

*Infamous: Second Son* durch.
Hatte eine angenehme Spiellänge, auch wenn man alles aufdecken wollte.
Spielerisch ok, Geschichte mässig.
Würde da 7/10 geben.
Aber wie gesagt, für nen 10er durchaus lohnenswert.

Jetzt an
*God of War*
Ich arbeite also zZ die "must have" der PS4 ab.

Ja, ich hab laut geschrien, als sich herausstellte, dass man beim neusten Teil einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen hat.
Denn ich war Fan der PS4-Ableger mit ihren 2,5D-Levels. 
Jetzt weniger Kämpfe, grössere Areale...

Und nun sitzt ich auf dem Sofa und habe meine helle Freude an dem Titel.
Die Kämpfe empfinde ich noch immer meist als recht brachial. Das Setting hübsch und der Junge macht seine Sache gut 

Sogar meine Frau schaut hier zu, wenn ich am spielen bin und meinte das letzte mal, als ich die PS4 abschalten wollte:
"Ooch, will doch wissen wies weitergeht"... also war ich gezwungen, weiterzuspielen.
tztzt

Grafisch wirklich sehr hübsch gemacht und der grummelige Kratos ist mir einfach sympathisch.
Bei den Kämpfen muss ich mich teilweise schon ein wenig konzentrieren, machen aber  Laune.
Bin gespannt, wies sich die Geschichte entwickelt.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Februar 2021)

Mal wieder ein bisschen *AI Dungeon 2* (Deep Learning Textadventure/Geschichtengenerator). Das Spiel wird einfach nicht langweilig, die KI ist echt einfallsreich. Manchmal kommt ziemlicher Unsinn dabei raus, manchmal erstaunlich intelligente Sachen und manchmal echt lustige Situationen.

Kurz zusammengefasst ging es in meinem letzten Abenteuer darum, dass es an der Tür geklingelt hat und ein ziemlich alter Postbote vor der Tür tot umgefallen ist. In Panik hab ich die Leiche in die Wohnung gezogen und meinen Chef angerufen, der mit ein paar Leuten vorbeigekommen ist, um mir bei der Beseitigung der Leiche zu helfen. 
Ab hier zitiere ich mal das Ende des Abenteuers. Unterstrichene Textelemente hab ich selbst geschrieben, um die Richtung der Geschichte zu beeinflussen. Alles andere kommt von der KI. Die fett markierte Zeile der KI hab ich gefeiert. Eigentlich wollte ich mich nur dazwischen stellen, damit die Nachbarn nichts sehen, aber die KI hatte wohl andere Pläne:



Spoiler



About 15 minutes later the doorbell rings again. It's James and he's got a few people with him.
"Thanks for helping me out, these are the rest of my crew." James says "You'll be working directly with them while I film everything."

You say "Why do you want to film this?"
"I want to capture the real essence of this, the whole process. It'll really add a layer of depth that we wouldn't get if we just did interviews or something."
You nod.
"So where is it?"
"It's in the living room." You say.
You all walk into the living room. The corpse is still there. You all walk in and stand around it. There's a moment of silence as you all look at it.
"What should we do with it?" You finally ask.
"We can't just leave it here."
You say "Can't we just flush it down the toilet or something?"
"We can't do that, it would cause a blockage."
One of the other men walks forward. He reaches down and grabs the body by one of its ankles.
"Let's take it out to the car."
He opens your front door and you all start walking towards your garage. You walk into the garage and the man begins to lift the body up. As he's lifting you see the t-shirt slip down, revealing the body's back.
"Wait stop!" you say.
The man stops lifting and lets go.
You step between the men with the corpse and the windows of your curious neighbors and try to look as innocent as possible.
*"It's nothing to be ashamed of." You say in the direction of the windows "We're just moving a body."*
You turn back to the group and move over to the table.
"Let's just take it out to the car." You say.
One of the men takes a pair of rubber gloves out of his pocket and puts them on.
Together you put the corpse in the trunk of your old Plymouth and shut it.
"Well that's that." You say "Thanks for your help guys, I appreciate it."
"No problem." James says.
The group begins to turn and head out of the garage.
You get in the car and drive the corpse to a nearby river, dropping it into the water. You watch as it slowly begins to fall through the air and into the water below.
You turn and walk away from the river bank, heading home.
You order a pizza and turn on the tv. You watch some reality shows and a few episodes of Cheers.
You drift off watching reruns of The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air and fall asleep on the couch.
The end.
Moral of the story: don't dispose of bodies in rivers. It halts the flow of water and could cause a drought.


----------



## MrFob (8. Februar 2021)

So, bin jetzt mit *Cyberpunk 2077* durch und habe drei der Enden gesehen:


Spoiler



Ok, das erste davon war das Selbstmord Ende, was ein bisschen lame ist, weil das haette man auch gleich am Anfang machen koennen, aber gut, gibt's halt auch.
So, nachdem das aus dem Weg war hab ich noch die beiden gemacht, die man bekommen kann, wenn man mit Hannako zusammenarbeitet. Hab mich fuer sie entschieden, weil das einfach am besten zu meinem Corpo Background gepasst hat aber ich werde sicher in den anecshten Jahren noch zwei Durchlaeufe machen, einen mit einer rebellischen Street Kid Tante, die dann Johnny uebernhemen laesst und einen mit einem Nomad, der mit Panam die Sache zu Ende bringt. 
Das Ende mit Hannako war aber schon sehr cool, vor allem dann noch die ganze Sequenz auf der Orbitalstation mit den Test und wo man erfaehrt, dass der alte Arasaka sich in seinen Sohn hat transferieren lassen. Insofern koennte Cyberpunk ja fast die Vorgeschichte von Altered Carbon sein. :wink:
Johnny war von meiner Entscheidung natuerlich nicht allzu begeistert, obwohl wir uns vorher durch all seine Quests ja sogar fast noch richtig gut verstanden hatten. Naja, Pech gehabt..
Sowohl das Ende in dem man Hellman's Angebot annimmt, als auch das in dem man es ausschlaegt waren beide recht cool. Ein bisschen schade war, dass sich die Holo-Anrufe waehrend der Credits dann nicht geaendert haben. Ich dachte, wenn man auf die Erde zurueckkehrt kommen andere Anrufe von den Freunden, weil man die nochmal getroffen hat oder so ... naja, kleines Detail. Ansonsten war's echt super gemacht das ganze.


Fazit zum Spiel allgemein, viel gibt es nicht mehr zu sagen, was man nicht schon vorher gesagt hat. Alles in allem schon ein super Spiel, da gibt's nichts. Ich hoffe, dass sie in einem Cyberpunk 2 die Schwaechen in der Welt und mit den Nebenaufgaben noch verbessern koennen, aber das war schon mal ein mehr als ordentlicher Anfang, vor allem in den Quests die auch eine ordentlich Story hatten (was ja die Haupt- aber auch recht viele Nebenquests sind). Das alles auf dem PC natuerlich, wo es technisch einigermassen laeuft. Am Ende gibt's dann doch *9/10 Bioshards* fuer das ganze, vor allem auch wegen der absolut hervorragenden Praesentation der Dialoge. Bei der Darstellung der anderen Charaktere ist Cyberpunk im Moment einfach absolute Referenz, da sind in jedem dritten Dialog immer wieder Sachen dabei, die habe ich so noch nicht gesehen, und schon gar nicht in einem Spiel mit diesem Ausmass an Content. 




Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Cyberpunk 2077*, wo mich ein Feature gerade besonders nervt: Die Boxkämpfe.
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob ich was falsch mache, aber selbst auf niedrigstem Schwierigkeitsgrad hab ich es nach bestimmt inzwischen über 50 Versuchen seit Spielbeginn nicht geschafft auch nur den ersten Kampf (die "Zwillinge") zu gewinnen, weil ich praktisch keinen Schaden mache, selbst mit harten Treffern. Ich hab es noch nie geschafft bei einem von beiden auch nur 50% Schaden zu verursachen, während die mich mit ein paar schnellen Treffern auf den Boden legen. Mache ich irgendwas falsch oder sind die Kämpfe verbuggt? Ich bin inzwischen Level 20 und habe 0 Chance gegen die beiden, weil ich einfach keinen Schaden verursache.
> 
> Das Schadensverhältnis in The Witcher 3 war ja schon seltsam (Geralt kann deutlich weniger einstecken, als irgendwelche Dorfkämpfer), aber hier bei Cyberpunk 2077 ist das Balancing einfach nur lächerlich. Ich hab inzwischen mal bei nem Let's Play reingeschaut, wo jemand den Kampf am Anfang des Spiels nach ca. 30 Sekunden beim ersten Versuch gewonnen hat, daher kann ich mir fast nur vorstellen, dass dieser Kampf bei mir buggy ist.



Ich hatte es auch nicht ganz leicht in den Fauskaempfen, vor allem, weil ich nicht auf Body geskillt hab. Hab die dann lange vor mir hergeschoben und erst gegen Ende gemacht. Am besten du besorgst dir die legendaeren "Gorilla Arm" Implantate mit guten Mods. Wichtig ist auch ausweichen und im richtigen Moment zuschlagen. Insofern ist auch der "erste" Kampf gegen die zwei Brueder (sorry, sie sind ja nur ein Person, wie sie nicht muede werden richtigzustellen ) mMn einer der schwierigsten, da es sehr schwer ist beiden konstant auszuweichen. In allen anderen Kaempfen hast du es immer nur mit einem Gegner zu tun. Das heisst es einfach, Angriffsmuster studieren und richtig ausweichen, dann sind die eigentlich kein gtosses Problem.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Februar 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Cyberpunk 2077*, wo mich ein Feature gerade besonders nervt: Die Boxkämpfe.
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob ich was falsch mache, aber selbst auf niedrigstem Schwierigkeitsgrad hab ich es nach bestimmt inzwischen über 50 Versuchen seit Spielbeginn nicht geschafft auch nur den ersten Kampf (die "Zwillinge") zu gewinnen, weil ich praktisch keinen Schaden mache, selbst mit harten Treffern. Ich hab es noch nie geschafft bei einem von beiden auch nur 50% Schaden zu verursachen, während die mich mit ein paar schnellen Treffern auf den Boden legen. Mache ich irgendwas falsch oder sind die Kämpfe verbuggt? Ich bin inzwischen Level 20 und habe 0 Chance gegen die beiden, weil ich einfach keinen Schaden verursache.
> 
> Das Schadensverhältnis in The Witcher 3 war ja schon seltsam (Geralt kann deutlich weniger einstecken, als irgendwelche Dorfkämpfer), aber hier bei Cyberpunk 2077 ist das Balancing einfach nur lächerlich. Ich hab inzwischen mal bei nem Let's Play reingeschaut, wo jemand den Kampf am Anfang des Spiels nach ca. 30 Sekunden beim ersten Versuch gewonnen hat, daher kann ich mir fast nur vorstellen, dass dieser Kampf bei mir buggy ist.


Bei den Zwillingen hatte ich noch am wenigsten Probleme. Die waren flott down. Den Rest hab ich aber nie geschafft, Gott weiß, wieso.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. Februar 2021)

War bei mir auch so. Die Zwillinge hatte ich sofort und zwei andere hauen mich trotz Booster sofort aus den Latschen.


----------



## MrFob (9. Februar 2021)

Ausweichen Leute, ihr muesst ausweichen.


----------



## McDrake (10. Februar 2021)

Neben God of War, vorgestern im Morgen mal *Two Point Hospital* installiert.
Wiedermal so ein Teil, welches ich in einem Sale für "schwere Zeiten"(?) gekauft habe.
Wollte nach der Installation nur mal kurz reinschauen. Irgendwann wars dann Zeit fürs Mittagessen... gleich nur noch....
Ok, um drei kurze Stück Brot und Salat und weiter gehts.

Ich mag solche Aufbauspiele einfach.
Ohne Hektik (und ganz gut: Pausefunktion) bissl an Optimierungen rumschrauben 
Bissl unglücklich ist, dass man im Karrieremodus in jedem neuen Spital von ganz vorn beginnen muss.
Würde aber wahrscheinlich eh alles abreisen, was vorgegeben wird. Aber dadurch entfällt auch ein Teil der Herrausforderung.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Februar 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ausweichen Leute, ihr muesst ausweichen.


Versuche ich ja  Klappt an sich zwar auch, aber gelegentlich fange ich mir halt trotzdem noch eine ein und das tut ziemlich weh, vor allem wenn beide aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen angreifen. Das Problem ist auch, dass ich eben praktisch kaum Schaden mache.

Hab die beiden jetzt aber besiegt, allerdings nur indem ich nen KI Glitch genutzt habe, da die beiden auf dem Metallboden neben dem Kampfplatz nicht angreifen. Allerdings musste ich auf beide selbst auf dem niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad zig mal einprügeln, bis die liegen blieben. Gut gebalanced ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Aber mein V ist auch nicht wirklich auf Nahkampf geskillt, sondern auf Pistolen, Gewehre, Stealth und Elektronik. Evtl. sollte ich da doch mal ein paar Punkte in den Nahkampf investieren.


----------



## MrFob (10. Februar 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Versuche ich ja  Klappt an sich zwar auch, aber gelegentlich fange ich mir halt trotzdem noch eine ein und das tut ziemlich weh, vor allem wenn beide aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen angreifen. Das Problem ist auch, dass ich eben praktisch kaum Schaden mache.
> 
> Hab die beiden jetzt aber besiegt, allerdings nur indem ich nen KI Glitch genutzt habe, da die beiden auf dem Metallboden neben dem Kampfplatz nicht angreifen. Allerdings musste ich auf beide selbst auf dem niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad zig mal einprügeln, bis die liegen blieben. Gut gebalanced ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht.
> 
> Aber mein V ist auch niWie cht wirklich auf Nahkampf geskillt, sondern auf Pistolen, Gewehre, Stealth und Elektronik. Evtl. sollte ich da doch mal ein paar Punkte in den Nahkampf investieren.


Meine Antwort auf deinen ersten post oben hast du gesehen, oder? Wie gesagt, fuer Schaden, besorg dir die Gorilla Cyberarme. Und nutze immer "aufgeladene" Schlaege. Du kannst deinen eigenen Schlag aufladen waehrend du dich bewegst und ausweichst. Dann immer im richtigen Moment zuschlagen. So kann man auch den Endgegner bei den Fauskaempfen besiegen, auch wenn man keine Punkte in Body oder Brawler gesteckt hat. Viel Gleuck!


----------



## McTrevor (10. Februar 2021)

Ich versuche mich gerade wieder mal an einer Long War 2 Kampagne (auf Veteran) und es sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus.

Long War 2 ist ein Gameplay Overhaul Mod für XCom 2, der wie schon der Vorgänger (Long War für XCOM EU) das Spiel taktisch und strategisch erheblich anspruchsvoller macht. Es gibt dabei dann mehr Klassen, Techstufen, Waffen und Ausrüstung als im Basisspiel und das Gameplay ist dahingehend abgeändert, dass man mittel- und langfristig 5,6 oder mehr voll einsatzfähige Squads aufbauen und ausrüsten muss, um das Spiel gewinnen zu können.

Eine erfolgreiche Kampagne kann hierbei gut 200 Stunden dauern, da man durch den Gesamtansatz des Mods viel mehr Missionen bewältigen muss.

Reviews für den Mod (!) sind sehr überschwänglich.
PC Gamer
RockPaperShotgun


----------



## golani79 (10. Februar 2021)

*Final Fantasy VII (Switch)*

So, gestern meinen ersten Klassiker aus dem FF Universum beendet, nachdem ich bisher nur FF XV gespielt hatte.
Ich muss sagen, es hat mir durch die Bank ganz gut gefallen, aber ich denke, dass eventuell meine Erwartungen ein wenig zu hoch waren, nach all den Lobeshymnen, die man immer wieder darüber gehört hat.

Ich hätte es vlt. einfach schon viel früher spielen sollen - aber früher konnte ich mit JRPGs nocht nicht wirklich was anfangen. War ganz und gar nicht meins und ich hab die Sachen damals meist auch alleine schon wegen dem Look abgelehnt. Ein Kumpel hat es damals auf der PS One gespielt, aber da konnte ich nie wirklich lange zuschauen bzw. mitspielen .. war da meist relativ zügig raus 

Tja, schade eigentlich, da es so viele gute Sachen gibt .. aber mittlerweile mag ich den Kram ja und hole auch einiges nach 

Bin jedenfalls schon gespannt, wie mir das Remake dann gefällt, welches ich mir auf alle Fälle holen werde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2021)

Nach zwei Wochen kontinuierlichen Flipperns (*Pinball FX3*) hab ich nun mit *Dirt Showdown* begonnen. Hab es schon länger in meiner Steam-Library - gabs mal für lau kurz bevor es aus dem Steam-Shop verschwand -, wollte damals über Win7 aber nie laufen, warum auch immer. Umso schöner dass es mit Win10 doch wieder will. ^^

Für einen fast 10 Jahre alten Arcarde-Racer sieht es immer noch recht ansehnlich aus. Und spaßig wie abwechslungsreich ist es zudem auch noch. Die Extra-Portion Destruction Derby-Gameplay erhöht die Renngaudi ungemein. Macht fast ähnlich große Laune wie *Insane 2*, wäre der Schwierigkeitsgrad noch etwas höher wäre es sogar besser. Scheint aber endlich wieder ein Rennspiel zu sein dass mich länger binden wird, und davon gibt es für mich leider nicht SO viele...

Falls ich zwischendurch ne Racing-Pause brauche werde ich parallel die finale Season von *The Walking Dead* spielen. Gabs letztens bei Fanatical für unter 3,50  Euro wenn man ein Game-Duo aus einem Dutzend auswählbarer Spiele nahm. Eigentlich unverschämt günstig dass einen fast sowas wie Gewissensbisse plagen könnten... Aber da die ganzen  Skandale rund um dieses Spiel - raus aus dem Steam-Shop, lange Zeit Epic-Exklusivität, Bangen um die Realisierung der letzten beiden Episoden usw. - selbst unter größten Fans viel Wut und Enttäuschung verursachten und erst ganz spät die Wogen geglättet wurden empfinde ich es vielmehr als "gerechte Strafe". Wäre es anders gekommen hätte freiwillig mehr dafür bezahlt, eben wie bei den Staffeln davor.
Bin jedenfalls gespannt ob dieses Finale spannend und vor allem RUND ausfällt.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Februar 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Meine Antwort auf deinen ersten post oben hast du gesehen, oder? Wie gesagt, fuer Schaden, besorg dir die Gorilla Cyberarme. Und nutze immer "aufgeladene" Schlaege. Du kannst deinen eigenen Schlag aufladen waehrend du dich bewegst und ausweichst. Dann immer im richtigen Moment zuschlagen. So kann man auch den Endgegner bei den Fauskaempfen besiegen, auch wenn man keine Punkte in Body oder Brawler gesteckt hat. Viel Gleuck!



Über die Gorilla-Arme hab ich schon nachgedacht, hab aber die Sorge, dass die möglicherweise scheiße aussehen könnten, wie einige der Arm- und Beinmods bei NPC-Gegnern  Aber evtl. schaue ich die mir dann doch mal an, wenn's gar nicht anders geht.

Eigentlich hatte ich mir vor Release ja sogar vorgenommen, das Spiel komplett ohne Implantate und Körpermodifikationen zu spielen (quasi als Augment-Veganer), aber das ist vom Spiel wohl so nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Worrel (12. Februar 2021)

So, jetzt hab ich endlich *Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag *hinter mich gebracht.
Anscheinend entgegen der landläufigen Meinung fand ich das Spiel sehr ... meh...

Angefangen beim Titel"Helden", dessen Charakter Zeichnung nicht über _"Ich ziehe durch die Welt und will den großen Fang an Land ziehen, damit wir uns zu Hause was leisten können" _hinausgeht. Wenn nei Belohnung ausgesetzt ist, sagt der Kenway _"jo mach ich"_

Dann Schiffahren. wtf? Das ist ein Assassin's Creed Spiel - ein Spiel über hinterhältige Assasinen und machtgierige Templer.
Das hatte mich beim ersten Anspioelen so abgefuckt, daß ich das Spiel drei Jahre hab liegen lassen, obwohl ich eigentlich geplant hatte, die Reihe bis zum pre-Origins Spiel hintereinander weg zu spielen.

Jetzt hab ich das mit Maus und Tastatur probiert, da klappten die Schiffskämpfe deutlich besser als mit Controller.
Was aber nichts daran änderte, daß die Schiffskämpfe nach dem 10. mal nur noch öde waren.

Die Schiffe, die man als Missionen losschicken kann, waren nach kurzer Zeit auch überflüssig, weil ich gar keine Waren hatte, die die hätten handeln können.
Beim Befreien einer Schiffsroute gehen 2/3 Schiffen trotz >95% Gewinnchance kaputt. 
Feature ziemlich schnell komplett ignoriert.

Hey super, es gibt eine geheimnisvolle Tür, die sich öfnnet, wenn man X Maya Steine gefunden hat.
Und dahinter soll wohl nur ein neuer Rüstungsskin sein ... 
Hey super, es gibt Templer eliminier Missionen, die Schlüssel springen lassen ...
Und als Belohnung gibt's einen neuen Rüstungsskin ... 
Hey Super, man kann Animus Fragmente sammeln ... und hat dann irgendwann den Zähler voll. Toll.
Hey, man kann auch irgendwelche Manuskripte sammeln ... auch nur für den Zähler?

Da fand ich das während der Ezio Trilogie aber interessanter gestaltet: Da mußte man Symbole auf Gebäuden finden und bekam jedesmal einen kleinen Schnipsel Video und das, was dort dann Inhalt war, war eine richtiger Augenöffner für die Lore.
Oder die Karte, die man nach und nach aus Manuskripten von Leonardo da Vinci zusammensetzen mußte.

Sicher, da gab's AUCH Flaggen und Federn nur für den Counter aber eben AUCH. und nicht NUR.

Dann fährt Edward hin und her und erst als nach 80% des Spiels fast alle anderen tot sind, fällt ihm ein, daß er sich mal charakterlich weiter entwickeln könnte.
Ähm, sorry, das Boot ist schon lange abgefahren. Wenn ich das Spiel nicht um des Durchspielens willen spielen würde, hätte ich es schon längst zu den Akten gelegt - inzwischen ist mir die Hackfresse Edward kontinuierlich ziemlich komplett vom Herz weg gewachsen.
Was auch daran liegen könnte, daß Edward weder als Assassine noch als Pirat überzeugen kann.
Vor allem, weil das Spiel konzeptionell ein "Pirat im AC Universum" sein will, ist letzteres fatal, vor allem, als ein Charakter ins SPiel gebracht wird, als das Observatorium gefunden wird, der 100% mehr Pirat ist als Edward. Wäre das der spielbare Charakter gewesen, wäre das Spiel direkt viel besser geworden.

So, da hab ich mich dann also durch geschlagen bis zur finalen Schiffsfahrt - aber vor dem Ankerplatz hat man 2 Riesen Monster große Schiffe geparkt.
dh: Ich hab zwar 95% des Spieles (Main Story Strang) hinter mir, aber für die letzten 5% müßte ich tage oder wochenlang Schiffe abfarmen, um diese beiden Schiffe besiegen zu können.
Nix da, ich bin froh, wenn der Mist vorbei ist.

Ach ja, die RealTime Story:
Die Idee, Abstergo jetzt Spiele hersteller werden zu lassen, finde ich ziemlich genial.
 Leider war's das auch schon, denn angedeutete Handlungsstränge werden einfach nicht weiter geführt und so bleibt man der "Animus Forscher",  der man die ganze Zeit war. Gut, 1x wird man eingesperrt und eine kurze interessante Szene gibt es mit dem Ghost in the Machine.
Und dann hat man die verpasste gesamte Charakterentwicklung von Edward in die letzten 20 Minuten Cutscenes verfrachtet.
Warum nicht ins Spiel integrieren? Tja ...

Long Text, short Fazit:
Wie man ein potentiell gelungenes Konzept in den Karibiksand setzt.

5/10 mit Icons zugepflasterte Weltkarten


----------



## Batze (12. Februar 2021)

5/10 und so ein langer Text.
Respekt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2021)

Danke, Worrel. Ich fühle mich in deinem Fazit voll und ganz bestätigt. 

Edit:
Bis auf das "Abstergo Entertainment"-Zeug. Das war total absurder Schrott.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Februar 2021)

Dass ausgerechnet der völlig generisch öde Gegenwartsteil noch recht gut wegkommt, ist bitter.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2021)

Bei BF dachte sich Ubisoft "Juhuu. Bei AC3 kamen Schiffe so gut an. Also AC4 wird ein Piraten-AC". Das waren so meine Gedanken. Aber ohne den ganzen Spaß zu durchdenken. AC BF ist für mich ein Tiefpunkt der AC-Saga. Und AC Rogue habe ich immer noch nicht durchgespielt weil es in eine ähnliche Kerbe schlägt.
Man packte einfach Schiffe und Piraten in das Spiel mit 80% Seeanteil ohne sich Gedanken über den Rest zu machen. Nach dem Motto das Schild AC zieht schon. Aber es paßte hinten und vorn nicht.


----------



## HanFred (12. Februar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei BF dachte sich Ubisoft "Juhuu. Bei AC3 kamen Schiffe so gut an. Also AC4 wird ein Piraten-AC". Das waren so meine Gedanken. Aber ohne den ganzen Spaß zu durchdenken. AC BF ist für mich ein Tiefpunkt der AC-Saga. Und AC Rogue habe ich immer noch nicht durchgespielt weil es in eine ähnliche Kerbe schlägt.
> Man packte einfach Schiffe und Piraten in das Spiel mit 80% Seeanteil ohne sich Gedanken über den Rest zu machen. Nach dem Motto das Schild AC zieht schon. Aber es paßte hinten und vorn nicht.


Für mich wirkte BF dafür wie etwas frischer Wind in der Serie. Natürlich mit denselben Schwächen aller AC Spiele wie uninteressanten Charakteren, die mir völlig egal sind und einer so gar nicht mitreissend erzählten Geschichte. Seit vielen Jahren finde ich es schade, dass Ubisoft entweder nicht genug Geld in Schreiberlinge investiert, oder ihre Erzählweise tatsächlich mögen, was ich wiederum nicht nachvollziehen könnte.


----------



## Worrel (12. Februar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> 5/10 und so ein langer Text.
> Respekt.


Ich mag es halt, meine Meinung zu begründen.


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dass ausgerechnet der völlig generisch öde Gegenwartsteil noch recht gut wegkommt, ist bitter.


Tut er das?
Der Aufhänger ist ziemlich genial - aber das war's dann ja schon.
Sieht man ja spätestens, als der Standortleiter zu einer Konferenz oder wasauchimmer abreist und damit aus der Geschichte verschwindet, was nur noch einmal in einem Nebensatz kurz erwähnt wird und ansonsten null Auswirkungen auf gar nix hat.


MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei BF dachte sich Ubisoft "Juhuu. Bei AC3 kamen Schiffe so gut an. Also AC4 wird ein Piraten-AC". Das waren so meine Gedanken. Aber ohne den ganzen Spaß zu durchdenken. AC BF ist für mich ein Tiefpunkt der AC-Saga.


Juhu, dann kann's ja nur noch besser werden. 


MichaelG schrieb:


> Und AC Rogue habe ich immer noch nicht durchgespielt weil es in eine ähnliche Kerbe schlägt.
> Man packte einfach Schiffe und Piraten in das Spiel mit 80% Seeanteil ohne sich Gedanken über den Rest zu machen. Nach dem Motto das Schild AC zieht schon. Aber es paßte hinten und vorn nicht.


Ach du Scheiße. 


HanFred schrieb:


> Für mich wirkte BF dafür wie etwas frischer Wind in der Serie. Natürlich mit denselben Schwächen aller AC Spiele wie uninteressanten Charakteren, die mir völlig egal sind und einer so gar nicht mitreissend erzählten Geschichte. Seit vielen Jahren finde ich es schade, dass Ubisoft entweder nicht genug Geld in Schreiberlinge investiert, oder ihre Erzählweise tatsächlich mögen, was ich wiederum nicht nachvollziehen könnte.


Also bis dahin fand ich die Reihe jetzt eigentlich ganz ok - gut, das surreale Quader-Gehüpfe inklusive Desmond Erinnerungs-Gekrame auf Animus Island hätte man sich schenken können.

Ich find die Grundidee der Serie_ "Man geht in die Erinnerungen, um dort nach Artefakten mit uralter 'übermenschlicher' Technologie zu suchenund diese im Jetzt zu lokalisieren"_, ziemlich genial und von mir aus könnte es ruhig mal einen Teil geben, der deutlich mehr Zeit in der Gegenwart verbringt (wenn das denn mal interessant geschrieben und zu spielen wäre latürnich)


----------



## Batze (12. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich mag es halt, meine Meinung zu begründen.


Fand ich ja auch richtig gut. Habe auch ganz Brav alles gelesen.
Das war teils mehr und innovativer als so mancher Game Redi hier geschrieben hätte. 

Hey, das war ein Kompli.


----------



## HanFred (12. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also bis dahin fand ich die Reihe jetzt eigentlich ganz ok - gut, das surreale Quader-Gehüpfe inklusive Desmond Erinnerungs-Gekrame auf Animus Island hätte man sich schenken können.
> 
> Ich find die Grundidee der Serie_ "Man geht in die Erinnerungen, um dort nach Artefakten mit uralter 'übermenschlicher' Technologie zu suchenund diese im Jetzt zu lokalisieren"_, ziemlich genial und von mir aus könnte es ruhig mal einen Teil geben, der deutlich mehr Zeit in der Gegenwart verbringt (wenn das denn mal interessant geschrieben und zu spielen wäre latürnich)


Im Grunde bin ich sogar ein Fan von Surrealismus, solange er mich anspricht. In Assassin's Creed fand ich diese Elemente uninspiriert und langweilig, in Far Cry anfangs witzig, dann aber bald nur noch wirr.
Die Idee an sich gefiel mir eigentlich auch. Wie gesagt können die ausserdem richtig was auf Designtechnischer Ebene, weshalb ich es schade finde, dass immer wieder so schludrig erzählt wird und so seltsame Charaktere geschrieben werden. Ein Extrembeispiel wäre Aiden aus Watch Dogs. Es beschleicht mich das Gefühl, man wolle "edgy"  und kontrovers sein, darauf folgt aber eben kaum etwas, was diesem Anspruch ernsthaft genügen würde.


----------



## Rdrk710 (12. Februar 2021)

*Surviving Mars*

In naher Zukunft machen sich verschiedene Organisationen auf, den Welthunger, Überbevölkerung, Umweltverschmutzung und andere Probleme dieser Welt hinter sich zu lassen und stoßen dahin vor, wo die Menschheit einen Neuanfang machen kann: Unseren roten Nachbarplaneten.

Was wie ein einfach aussehendes Indiegame daherkommt, entpuppt sich dann doch als kleines Juwel für Aufbaustrategiefans wie mich. Die Planung einer Marskolonie geht dann nämlich doch erstaunlich (für einen Laien wie mich) glaubwürdig und komplex vonstatten: Die Lebensgrundlagen müssen in der toten Atmosphäre des Mars erstmal vollautomatisiert geschaffen werden: Luft, Wasser und nicht zuletzt Treibstoff müssen hier generiert werden, um die zunächst notwendige Verbindung zum Heimatplaneten aufrecht zu erhalten. SpacX lässt grüßen... Wenn das alles erledigt ist, geht es erst ans Eingemachte, und die Menschheit wird auf einen neuen Planet losgelassen...

Und das hat dann doch einiges zu bieten. Von der Organisation, die man vertritt (will ich als gut ausgestattete internationale Mars Mission ins Rennen gehen, oder doch als religiöser Guru einiger auserwählter Gläubiger), über das Profil meiner Leitungsfunktion (bin ich Diplomat, oder selber Wissenschaftler), bis hin zur Auswahl der Kolonisten steht einem alles zum Wohl und Wehe der Kolonie offen. Jeder der Entscheidung bringt seine eigenen Perks und Vorteile mit: Die Marsmission z.B. hat vergleichsweise Geld ohne Ende und von Anfang an mehrere Raketen, ein Mediziner als Leiter nimmt gleich mal Einfluss auf die Geburtenrate der Kolonie, die Kolonisten können nach Beruf, Geschlecht und Alter sortiert werden, was im Hinblick auf den Lebenszyklus der Kolonie durchaus relevant werden kann...

Naturkatastrophen, Mysterien und Events runden währenddessen das Erlebnis ab und können auch mal die ganze Kolonie gefährden. Hier kann man, mit erheblichem Wiederspielwert, viele Stunden versenken.

Negativ finde ich eigentlich nur den immernoch recht satten Preis, wenn man die (teils schönen Content beitragenden) DLCs noch will, und dass es keine richtige Kampagne, sondern nur ein (dafür recht variables) Endlosspiel gibt.

Für jeden Aufbaustrategiefan einen Blick wert.

Für mich 8/10 Falcon-9 Raketen


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Februar 2021)

Habe jetzt 9 Stunden in Valheim hinter mir, die letzten beiden vorhin mit einem netten Kollegen. Die Grafik ist zwar simpel aber äusserst Stimmig, die Steuerung geht recht schnell gut von der Hand, man braucht keine lange Eingewöhnungszeit um im Spiel Erfolg zu haben.
Bereits das dritte Gebäude gebaut, zum ersten mal nicht mehr Windschief, aber auch nicht mehr so brüchig wie zuvor. Die Kämpfe machen zu zweit mehr Spaß, das Spiel läuft sehr stabil und das gemeinsame Ein-und Aussteigen ins Spiel läuft problemlos. Somit ein guter EA-Start für Valheim.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2021)

Aktuell neben Puzzles The Room 4. Mal wieder knackig aber genial und eine atmosphärische Grafik. Kannte schon die Smartphone-Version. Die PC-Umsetzung ist wirklich gelungen. Ich liebe diese Spiele. Es ist mal etwas anderes für den ruhigen Moment.

Zum Thema neues Forum: Permanent bleiben Zitate stehen die ich zwangsweise übernehmen muß. Auch wenn ich in einem anderen Thread einen neuen Beitrag schreibe.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Februar 2021)

Eben mit The Room 4 Old Sins durch. Ein wirk gutes Spiel. Manchmal braucht es nicht viel um zu begeistern.
Kannte schon die Mobile Version.  Die PC-Umsetzung ist sehr gut gelungen. Wer die Vorgänger mochte macht mit dem Kauf von Teil 4 definitiv nichts falsch. Im Gegenteil.
Teil 5 kann sehr gern kommen.


----------



## golani79 (14. Februar 2021)

*Metal Gear Solid 3*

Mein Lieblingsteil ist zwar nach wie vor MGS 1, aber Snake Eater war schon auch nice - vor allem interessant, was bzgl der Geschichte aufkommt. Da versteht man dann einiges besser, wieso bestimmte Personen in den vorangegangenen Teilen so gehandelt haben.

Irgendwie schräg, dass ich so lange brauche, bis ich die Teile so nach und nach spiele, nachdem Teil 1 ja eines meiner All Tim Favorites ist, aber das passt schon ^^

Ich finde es ja cool, dass ich es bisher geschafft habe, noch nicht gespoilert zu werden, bei dieser Serie ..



Bin gespannt, wie sich Peace Walker entwickelt


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Februar 2021)

Ich zock grad wieder *Kingdom Come: Deliverance*. 

Bisher 70H Spielzeit und Hauptstory ist noch nicht durch. 


Spoiler



Grad dabei, den deutschen Ritter zu suchen.



Ansonsten mach ich bloß noch Nebenquests. Leider sind mir einige durch die Lappen gegangen, weil ich mir zu viel Zeit gelassen habe.  

Trotzdem...immernoch eines der besten RPGs ever.


----------



## Free23 (15. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich endlich *Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag *hinter mich gebracht.
> Long Text, short Fazit:
> Wie man ein potentiell gelungenes Konzept in den Karibiksand setzt.


Da muss ich auch nochmal kurz einhaken, da ich letztes Jahr versucht habe, AC 4 Blackflag durchzuspielen.

Bei Blackflag habe ich die Segel gestrichen (hihi). Im Grunde aus genau den Gründen, die Worrel genannt hat. Ich hatte schon an mir selbst gezweifelt, weil mein Eindruck war, dass der Teil bei vielen Menschen so gut ankam - z.B. ein Freund, welcher mir schon oft Spieleperlen empfohlen hat, sprach begeistert davon.
Das, was mir Spaß gemacht hat, war auf das Schiff zu steigen und, von Shantys begleitet, loszufahren. Das hat einfach schönes Piratenfeeling hochkommen lassen.
Sonst ist es einfach nicht an mich gegangen. Auch wegen eines Charakters mit dem ich mich absolut nicht identifizieren konnte...

Mit AC Unity hatte ich dann wieder so viel mehr Spaß, dass ich es jetzt durchgespielt habe. (Das grinden am Ende ist bei jedem Teil ist echt nervig, aber manchmal packt einen die 100%-Anzeige am Kragen...^^)

Meine Frage wäre dann: Wie verhält es sich mit Syndicate?

Habe ich Spaß damit, wenn ich AC1, die Ezio-Teile und Unity mochte?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2021)

Free23 schrieb:


> Da muss ich auch nochmal kurz einhaken, da ich letztes Jahr versucht habe, AC 4 Blackflag durchzuspielen.
> 
> Bei Blackflag habe ich die Segel gestrichen (hihi). Im Grunde aus genau den Gründen, die Worrel genannt hat. Ich hatte schon an mir selbst gezweifelt, weil mein Eindruck war, dass der Teil bei vielen Menschen so gut ankam - z.B. ein Freund, welcher mir schon oft Spieleperlen empfohlen hat, sprach begeistert davon.
> Das, was mir Spaß gemacht hat, war auf das Schiff zu steigen und, von Shantys begleitet, loszufahren. Das hat einfach schönes Piratenfeeling hochkommen lassen.
> ...


Da wir wohl den selben AC-Geschmack teilen - ich hasste BF, liebte Unity dafür wie kein anderes AC - schätze ich dass dir Syndicate nur mäßig gefallen wird. Es spielt sich immer noch klassisch, aber die ganzen Gang-Kämpfe, das arg pfeilschnelle Gekloppe an sich und der Seilwerfer haben mir gar nicht zugesagt. Die Frye-Geschwister und London als Location waren noch mit das Beste, wobei letzteres wieder fast nur Kulisse war und bei Weitem nicht so viele offene Gebäude und alternative Wege wie Paris in Unity bot. Im Großen und Ganzem konnte ich damit aber auf alle Fälle besser leben als mit BF. ^^


----------



## EddWald (15. Februar 2021)

Hitman 2, Fallout 76 (ich kann mich einfach nicht trennen: BigL xD)

Hitman reizt mich immer wieder, wegen der tollen, stimmungsvollen Umgebungen und der Jagd nach 100% Herausforderungen im Stile von "...täglich grüßt der Hitman". Allerdings gibts ein dickes Minus, da man für 100% die Missionen aus den 2016 auch nochmal spielen muss.

Für aktuellere Spiele warte ich auf eine kaufbare RTX 3070/80 oder RX 6800(XT)


----------



## Worrel (15. Februar 2021)

Free23 schrieb:


> Da muss ich auch nochmal kurz einhaken, da ich letztes Jahr versucht habe, AC 4 Blackflag durchzuspielen.
> 
> Bei Blackflag habe ich die Segel gestrichen (hihi). ..
> 
> Mit AC Unity hatte ich dann wieder so viel mehr Spaß, dass ich es jetzt durchgespielt habe. (Das grinden am Ende ist bei jedem Teil ist echt nervig, aber manchmal packt einen die 100%-Anzeige am Kragen...^^)


Ich hab Unity jetzt nur mal kurz angespielt, aber da hat mich ~eine Stunde mit dem Spielcharakter besser unterhalten als ganz BF.

Und verdammt nochmal, ist das voll hier! Derart viele NPCs gab's in AC bis dahin noch nie auf einen Haufen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hab Unity jetzt nur mal kurz angespielt, aber da hat mich ~eine Stunde mit dem Spielcharakter besser unterhalten als ganz BF.
> 
> Und verdammt nochmal, ist das voll hier! Derart viele NPCs gab's in AC bis dahin noch nie auf einen Haufen.


Du wirst Paris lieben. Das verspreche ich dir.


----------



## MrFob (15. Februar 2021)

Unity war schon cool, auch gerade visuell eine kleine Revolution in der Serie.

Wobei man sagen muss, dass mMn Arno als Charakter extrem stark loslegt (im Prolog ist er praktisch auf Ezio-Level), sobald man aber dann in Paris selbst mal so richtig angekommen ist ist es mit der Charakterzeichnung dann leider ziemlich abrupt vorbei. Das hat mich an dem Spiel etwas irritiert. Die Missionen und gerade das Nebenzeug sind in dem Spiel extrem gut gemacht, haben aber leider alle nicht wirklich viel mit Arno selbst zu tun. Wenn sie diese bescheuerten, von der Handlung losgeloesten Coop-Missionen mal lieber als Einzelspieler Missionen umgesetzt haetten in denen auch der Charakter weiter gezeichnet wird waere es nochmal wesentlich besser gewesen mMn.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2021)

So da ich gerade mal in Form war habe ich gleich mal endlich The Room 1 beendet und mache gerade The Room 2. Da bin ich auch schon mit dem 1. Kapitel durch.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Februar 2021)

Es wurde mal wieder Zeit für einen Blindkauf:

*Paradise Killer* ist ein Open World Crime Investigation Spiel, das ich mir irgendwie anders vorgestellt hatte, da ich vorher nichts über die Handlung gelesen hatte.

Und ich bin mir auch gar nicht sicher, ob ich die Vorgeschichte überhaupt verstanden habe: Man spielt eine Ermittlerin namens Lady Love Dies (die Charaktere haben alle so seltsame Namen, z. B. Crimson Acid, The Witness To Te End oder K. HX), die nach ca. 3 Millionen Tagen aus ihren Exil geholt wurde, um einen Massenmord auf der 24. Insel aufzuklären.

Die Inseln sind dabei Versuche einen perfekten Lebensraum zu schaffen, was bisher auch 24 mal fehlgeschlagen ist. Üblicherweise lief es darauf hinaus, dass irgendwas passiert, Dämonen töten die Bevölkerung und eine neue, noch perfektere Insel muss erschaffen werden. Insel Nr. 25 war bereits in Planung und sollte durch den Rat enthüllt bzw. zugänglich gemacht werden, einen Tag vorher wurde dieser Rat allerdings ermordet.

Der Mörder scheint festzustehen: Ein Mann namens Henry, der bereits vor 10 Jahren von Dämonen besessen war und mehrere Menschen tötete, brauch aus seiner Zelle aus und hat scheinbar alle Ratsmitglieder getötet.

Lady Love Dies möchte es aber genau wissen und da kommt man als Spieler selbst zum Zug: Man wird vom Richter aus dem Exil entlassen und befragt ganz klassisch alle übrigen Bewohner der Insel, sammelt Beweise und Aussagen usw.

Das ganze Setting ist aber, wie oben angedeutet, ziemlich abgedreht und ich hab noch einige Schwierigkeiten mich in die Lore einzuarbeiten, mir die merkwürdigen Namen zu merken, den Zusammenhang mit den Göttern, die wohl von den Sternen kamen und direkten Einfluss auf die Bewohner der Welt ausüben usw.

Stilistisch ist das ganze sehr farbenfroh und japanisch gehalten, erinnert ein wenig an eine Mischung aus Persona, Visual Novel und einem Hauch Myst/Riven. Spielerisch redet man, wie gesagt, mit vielen Leuten, erkundet eine kleine offene Spielwelt, sammelt Gegenstände, erfüllt kleinere Aufgaben und Gefallen usw.

Paradise Killer ist ein merkwürdiges Spiel. Ob es gut ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber der erste Eindruck nach ca. einer Spielstunde: Ein sehr interessantes Spiel, das mich mit seiner unerwartet abgedrehten Lore neugierig macht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2021)

Weiterhin munter mit *Dirt Showdown* zugange. 3 von 4 Meisterschaften bereits gemeistert, wenn die letzte abgeschlossen warten dann noch sogenannten "Missionsziele". Bin gespannt was sich dahinter verbirgt.

Bisher bin ich mit dem Spiel sehr zufrieden. Die Rennen machen Spaß, die Gegner KI trotz spürbarem Gummiband frech wie aggressiv, und das Tempogefühl ist trotz - was mir erst letztens erst aufgefallene ist  - fehlendem Tachometer gut. Am meisten Laune machen aber "Knockout" und die Crash-Arena (obwohl es mich wundert dass ich für manch ordentlichen Zusammenstoß keine Punkte abbekomme).


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Rennen machen Spaß, die Gegner KI trotz spürbarem Gummiband frech wie aggressiv, und das Tempogefühl ist trotz - was mir erst letztens erst aufgefallene ist


In solchen actionlastigen Rennspielen finde ich ein bisschen Gummiband ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht schlimm, solange der Golf GTI nicht plötzlich kurz vor Rennende mit 300+ km/h aufholt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> In solchen actionlastigen Rennspielen finde ich ein bisschen Gummiband ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht schlimm, solange der Golf GTI nicht plötzlich kurz vor Rennende mit 300+ km/h aufholt.


Naja, das zwar nicht, aber es fällt schon auf dass ich mit Blick auf die Rundenuhr zwar immer mit Bestzeit führe, den nächste Gegner aber trotz perfekter Tempofahrt immer mit maximal 2 Sekunden Abstand im Rücken hab. Auf der anderen Seite holt man selbst ebenso bei argen Fehlern oder Gedrängel immer noch gut auf. Diese Form der "Schummelei" ist für mich zwar nicht arg störend, der Anspruch bzw. Schwierigkeitsgrad leidet aber schon darunter.

Da wäre mir doch eine unberechenbarere, gerne auch etwas stärkere KI lieber.


----------



## MrFob (18. Februar 2021)

So, nachdem ich durch eure Stimmen (danke nochmal an alle, die an der Abstimmung teilgenommen haben) neu motiviert war habe ich es beim dritten Anlauf endlich geschafft und *Rise of the Tomb Raider *durchgespielt.

Genau wie der Vorgaenger (also der erste Reboot Teil) wieder ein tolles Spiel.
Das Gameplay wirkt zwar nach wie vor ordentlich von Uncharted und Konsorten zusammengeklaut aber es ist auch einfach super umgesetzt. Finde es sehr Scuhterregend, immer moeglichst alles in den einzelnen Gebieten zu finden was da so rumliegt, gerade weil man ja in regelmaessigen Abstaenden immer wieder neue Gadgets und damit neuen Bewegungsmoeglichkeiten erhaelt. Und dass die Relics und Dokumente auch immer noch alle kleine Infoschnipsel zu Story oder Setting enthalten macht die Jagd nach dem letzten Secret nochmal richtig gut.

Dabei muss ich aber auch sagen, dass mir das Spiel auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad eigentlich viel zu einfach war. Wenn man die Gegenden halbwegs genau erkundet und dann auch immer Lara's Skills und Waffen schoen upgradet, dann sind die Kaempfe ein echter Witz. Auch die Umgebungsraetsel gestalten sich als zu einfach, vor allem weil Lara die etwas bloede Angewohnheit hat die Loesung immer direkt zu verraten. Waere schoen, wenn sie das vielleicht auch mal erst nach 5 Minuten tuen wuerde, in denen man erstmal selbst probieren kann. Aber gut, fuer einen zuegigen Durchgang um den Pile of Opportunity ein bisschen abzubauen hat es gepasst, andernfalls haette ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad wohl hochgedreht, so dass zumindest die Kaempfe ein bisschen anspruchsvoller werden. Denn der eigentlich angedachte Survival-Touch kommt so auf jeden Fall nicht auf. Aber dafuer hat das Spiel einen wunderschoenen "Flow" an sich, der mir gut gefaellt.

Auch die Story hat mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker gehauen denn im Grunde ist es fast exakt die gleiche Geschichte wie im Vorgaenger. 



Spoiler



Es gibt eine uralte Macht, die ewiges Leben verspricht aber halt irgendwie auch was boeses an sich hat, Trinity (aka die Boesen Buben) versuchen da ranzukommen mit einem oberboesen Soeldner-Typ und man kennt eine Person, die man mag, die irgendwie mit der alten Macht verbandelt ist.


 Ein bisschen was anderes haette man sich da schon einfallen lassen koennen und die "Twists" kann man auch schon meilenweit kommen sehen. Also, hm, naja.

So, das klang jetzt alles nach recht harscher Kritik aber was der Story an Originalitaet fehlt macht das Spiel mit der 1A Praesentation und dem tollen Setting auch wieder mehr als wett. Die "neue" Lara ist nicht mehr ganz so weinerlich, wie noch im ersten Teil. Sie ist aber auch nicht die generische Videogame-Heldin aus den alten Teilen. Diese "Zwischen-Lara" gefaellt ist mir sehr sympathisch und wird (im englischen) auch von Camilla Luddington exzellent vertont. Der fliessende Uebergang zwischen Gameplay und dramatischen cutscenes ist immer wieder schoen, auch wenn sich die "Lara faellt durch einen Boden, der kaputt geht" Szene irgendwann doch ein bisschen abnutzt. 

Aber der eigentliche Star des Spiels ist das wirklich coole Setting. Da haben sich die Entwickler einen cleveren Trick einfallen lassen, wie man trotz der Tatsache, dass man eigentlich 95% des Spiels im eisigen Sibirien verbringt auch mal sehr schoene gruen bewachsene Areale einfuegen kann. Graphisch stimmt da einfach alles, von der allgemeinen Optik und den Effekten bis hin zu den wunderschoenen immer wieder wechselnden Lichtstimmungen. Top. 

Den Croft Manor DLC hab ich dann auch noch abgeschlossen, ein schoenes kleines Schmankerl fuer Lore Freunde.

Alles in allem wieder ein super Spiel und genau das richtige, fuer Leute, die ein storylastiges relativ lineares Action-Abenteuer zu schaetzen wissen. 8.5/10 byzanthinische Muenzen gibt's von mir.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, das zwar nicht, aber es fällt schon auf dass ich mit Blick auf die Rundenuhr zwar immer mit Bestzeit führe, den nächste Gegner aber trotz perfekter Tempofahrt immer mit maximal 2 Sekunden Abstand im Rücken hab. Auf der anderen Seite holt man selbst ebenso bei argen Fehlern oder Gedrängel immer noch gut auf. Diese Form der "Schummelei" ist für mich zwar nicht arg störend, der Anspruch bzw. Schwierigkeitsgrad leidet aber schon darunter.
> 
> Da wäre mir doch eine unberechenbarere, gerne auch etwas stärkere KI lieber.


Yep, wenn man es übertreibt und es merkt, dann wurde es meiner Meinung nach auch falsch gemacht. Es sollte sich halt anfühlen, als ob der Gegner hinter einem sich besonders viel Mühe gibt und der vor einem ein bisschen mehr auf Sicherheit fährt. Wenn der vorne aber schleicht und der hintere sozusagen an der Stoßstange klebt, dann wurde der Effekt definitiv übertrieben.

Aber KI und Rennspiele ist eh ne Kunst, die meiner Meinung nach kein Rennspiel bisher annähernd perfektionieren konnte. Zumindest keines, das ich kenne.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Februar 2021)

@MrFob

Dann bleibt dir noch der Überlebensmodus. Und "Kalte Finsternis". Und "Baba Yaga". Sofern du die 20th Celebration Edition hast. Da steckt noch soviel Content und zusätzliche Spielzeit drin.


----------



## MrFob (18. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @MrFob
> 
> Dann bleibt dir noch der Überlebensmodus. Und "Kalte Finsternis". Und "Baba Yaga". Sofern du die 20th Celebration Edition hast. Da steckt noch soviel Content und zusätzliche Spielzeit drin.


Baba Yaga hatte ich gemacht, der ist ja im Hauptspiel eingebaut. Diese ganze Punktehatz mit den Replays (und auch diese Ueberlebensmodus) interessieren mich jetzt nicht so. daher betrachte ich das Spiel jetzt fuer mich als abgeschlossen. Hab mir im Lunar Sale auch noch "Shadow" fuer nen 10er mitgenommen (falls es mich alles so reisst, dass ich direkt weiter "tomb raiden" will) aber ich glaube ich warte noch ein bisschen ab, bis ich das angehe. Sonst uebersaettige ich mich wieder mit Tomb Raider und spiel das auch wieder nur bis zur Haelfte. Glaube ich starte da lieber demnaecsht wieder eine Umfrage.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Februar 2021)

aufgrund von akutem mangel an singleplayer-first-person-shootern hab ich mir im lunar sale mal *homefront: the revolution* zugelegt. könnte vielleicht das  am schlechtesten bewertete spiel (metascore: 54) sein, das ich mir jemals zugelegt und gespielt hab. bei 'nem preis von gerade mal 3,99 euro wollt ichs halt mal versuchen. der verlust wär ja gerade noch verkraftbar. 

aber siehe da: das ding macht richtig laune! klar, homefront 2 ist bestimmt nicht das beste spiel oder auch nur der beste ego-shooter  aller zeiten, aber nach jetzt schon über 6 stunden bin ich durchaus angetan. insbesondere das auf häuserkampf angelegte gameplay gefällt mir ziemlich gut. sogar taktik ist angesagt, wer rambo-mässig durch die offenen areale rennt, hat schon auf medium keine chance (ich jedenfalls nicht) und stirbt einen schnellen tod. technisch ist homefront 2 ein zweischneidiges schwert: großteils siehts richtig gut aus, einige ecken sind aber auch richtiggehend hässlich. und die performance schwankt enorm, von 40 bis 130 fps ist alles dabei. jetzt aber auch kein riesen-drama für mich. 

summa summarum kann ich schon jetzt sagen: gut angelegte 3,99!


----------



## Batze (18. Februar 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aufgrund von akutem mangel an singleplayer-first-person-shootern hab ich mir im lunar sale mal *homefront: the revolution* zugelegt. könnte vielleicht das  am schlechtesten bewertete spiel (metascore: 54) sein, das ich mir jemals zugelegt und gespielt hab. bei 'nem preis von gerade mal 3,99 euro wollt ichs halt mal versuchen. der verlust wär ja gerade noch verkraftbar.
> 
> aber siehe da: das ding macht richtig laune! klar, homefront 2 ist bestimmt nicht das beste spiel oder auch nur der beste ego-shooter  aller zeiten, aber nach jetzt schon über 6 stunden bin ich durchaus angetan. insbesondere das auf häuserkampf angelegte gameplay gefällt mir ziemlich gut. sogar taktik ist angesagt, wer rambo-mässig durch die offenen areale rennt, hat schon auf medium keine chance (ich jedenfalls nicht) und stirbt einen schnellen tod. technisch ist homefront 2 ein zweischneidiges schwert: großteils siehts richtig gut aus, einige ecken sind aber auch richtiggehend hässlich. und die performance schwankt enorm, von 40 bis 130 fps ist alles dabei. jetzt aber auch kein riesen-drama für mich.
> 
> summa summarum kann ich schon jetzt sagen: gut angelegte 3,99!


Hört sich doch gut an.
Nicht der Preis bestimmt die gute Laune, sondern was Spass macht.
Es muss ja nicht immer der AAA Shooter zu teils vollkomme Überteuerten Preisen sein.


----------



## MrFob (18. Februar 2021)

Achja, Homefront "2".
Ich hatte das  glaube ich mal in einem Free Weekend oder so angespielt, als es noch relativ neu war. Ich fand das eigentlich auch ganz nett, war auf jeden Fall wesentlich besser als ich nach all dem schlechten, was man darueber gehoert hatte erwartet hatte.Wenn das weekend nicht irgendwann vorbei gewesen waere und ich noch zig andere Sachen gehabt haette haette ich es wahrscheinlich auch noch laenger gespielt gehabt. Seitdem war es bei mir immer auf der "kaufst du mal irgendwann" Liste und von der hat es das Spiel halt auch nie runter geschafft.


----------



## Batze (18. Februar 2021)

AnimA
Kennt das jemand von euch?


----------



## arrgh (18. Februar 2021)

Habe festgestellt, dass ich weder Essen noch Schlaf brauche, solange Tiberium durch meine Adern fließt. Bin hin und weg von *Command & Conquer Remastered* und spiele gerade die Kampagnen sowie ein wenig Multiplayer.

Alle Achivements zu ergattern wird allerdings kein Spaß, zumal man diesbezüglich alle Missionen auf "schwer" durchgespielt haben muss... aber Kane will es! Und Kane zu widersprechen ist keine gute Idee!

Kane liiiives!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5HS7jtkQw48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (18. Februar 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Habe festgestellt, dass ich weder Essen noch Schlaf brauche, solange Tiberium durch meine Adern fließt. Bin hin und weg von *Command & Conquer Remastered*


Ja, da hat EA ganze Arbeit geleistet. Top Remastered.
So muss ein Remastered ausschauen, kann/muss man einfach mal so sagen.
Und dann auch noch zu einem Top Fairen Preis wie ich finde.


----------



## arrgh (19. Februar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja, da hat EA ganze Arbeit geleistet. Top Remastered.
> So muss ein Remastered ausschauen, kann/muss man einfach mal so sagen.
> Und dann auch noch zu einem Top Fairen Preis wie ich finde.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Und deshalb bereue ich es auch ein klein wenig, die Collectors-Edition nicht bestellt zu haben!


----------



## Batze (19. Februar 2021)

Sie, also EA hat damit bestimmt keine der üblichen Milliarden Gewinne gemacht, aber gezeigt das es geht und wohl sehr viele Kritiker eines besseren belehrt.
Verlust haben sie bestimmt auch nicht gemacht. Es war eben ein Fan Projekt.
EA ist nicht immer ganz so schlecht wie viele denken.
Und nebenbei, ich glaube die haben momentan um die >20.000 Mitarbeiter, also Arbeiter wie du und ich, die müssen auch irgendwie bezahlt werden.


----------



## McDrake (21. Februar 2021)

Mal wieder den FS2020 angeworfen und gestern neu installiert (andres Laufwerk).
Da mein Wildnisflug nach Santorini nach dem ersten Patch nicht mehr sauber getrackt wurde, bin ich auf Patagonien umgeschwenkt um da die ersten Etappe zu fliegen.
Start ok, Landung ok...und gleich voll in die Bremsen: Überschlag 
Heute morgen dann nachmals gestartet und Landung nicht in den Sand gesetzt.

Heute früh hats in Zürich starken Nebel gehabt, darüber strahlend blauer Himmel.
Das wollte ich gleich mal testen, wie da die Wetterdaten im FS2020  verarbeiten würden.
Start in Zürich Kloten (5Km vom Wohnort efferent): Am Boden wirklich dichter Nebel.
Dann im Steigflug langsam aus dem Nebel raus, in der Ferne die Alpen...sehr schön.
Weitergeflogen Richtung Stadt und der Nebel löste sichauf. Am Seebecken ein paar Nebelschwaden, sonst strahlender Sonnenschein.
Wirklich erste Kajüte, was da technisch im Hintergrund läuft.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Februar 2021)

*Synth Riders*

Synth Riders ist, ähnlich wie Beat Saber, ein VR Musik-/Rhythmusspiel. Allerdings schlägt man keine Blöcke mit Schwertern, sondern hat in jeder Hand einen farbigen Handschuh, mit dem man gleichfarbige schwebende Kugeln und Bahnen treffen muss. Klingt simpel, ist es an sich auch, aber die Herausforderung kommt halt durch die Anordnung der Kugeln und Bahnen.

Vor kurzem ist ein neuer DLC erschienen, Synth Essentials 2, mit einigen neuen Song und vor allem einer "Experience" in kombination mit dem Muse Song "Algorithm". Das Spiel an sich ist ja schon toll, aber da hat man nochmal eine Schippe draufgelegt. Das Ganze fühlt sich genauso an, wie man sich in den 80er Jahren eine Reise in den Cyberspace vorgestellt hat. Da sich das ganze nicht wirklich mit Bildern oder Worten beschreiben lässt, verlinke ich mal ein Video, das ich Youtube gefunden habe:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RkePXtEcFsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Langsam bedauere ich ein wenig, dass ich mich so lange vor dieser Art VR Rhythmusspielen gescheut habe. Beat Saber hat alles geändert  Leider gibt es bisher wohl nur diese einzige Experience dieser Art und es gibt auch nur zwei Muse Songs in dem DLC. Würde mir da deutlich mehr wünschen.


*edit*

*AI Dungeon 2*

Wenn ich schon dabei bin: Ich hab vor zwei Tagen auch mal wieder AI Dungeon 2 (Deep Learning text adventure) gespielt und so ziemlich das weirdeste "Abenteuer" erlebt, das ich bisher hatte. Ich poste weiter unten mal die letzten Zeilen, die nach einer Einlieferung in ein Krankenhaus komplett von der KI geschrieben wurde sich dabei in irgendwas hineingesteigert hat 

Keine Ahnung, ob das ne Art von KI-Poesie sein soll, aber nachdem das "Abenteuer" an der Stelle massiv an Niveau verloren hatte und die Kontrolle wohl auch nicht so einfach zurückzugewinnen war, hab ich das Abenteuer mal für beendet erklärt  Ursache für die Krankenhauseinlieferung war übrigens eine kranke Frau in einem Park in einer Horrorgeschichte, der die KI eigenständig den Namen "Turdmouth" gegeben hat 

Wie auch immer, hier ist das "lyrische Meisterwerk":



Spoiler: KI-"Poesie" aus AI Dungeon 2



I was rushed to the hospital after experiencing vomiting, diarrhea and stomach-aches. I'm not a well man. I can't get the image of her out of my head. As I lie in my hospital bed with loads of diarrhea and vomit coming out from me, I think to myself "Maybe she did this to me." I just don't know. I need help. I need someone to help me. The doctors say I have an extremely bad case of 'diarrhea of the mouth' and need to be operated on as soon as possible. I'm scared. I need help. I'm alone. I just posted a video entitled 'My anus is bleeding' on all of my social media accounts. Please help me. I just can't be alone right now. I'm scared. I'm scared to be alone. I need someone to help me wipe my ass.
Help me wipe my ass.
Someone please help me wipe my ass.
My head hurts so much,
I can't think of anything else.
Please help me wipe my ass.
I'm out of toilet paper.
People are replying to my status asking if I'm okay, but nobody is offering to help wipe my ass. I think my anus is bleeding again.
I'm not going to make it.
I think my anus is bleeding out of my mouth.
Please help me wipe my ass.
I can't wipe my ass, because I no longer have a working colon.
I'm not a well man.
I'm sorry everyone.
I'm sorry I gave birth to you all.
Please help me wipe my ass.
I'm sorry for everything I've done.
I just wanted to be loved.
Why won't anyone love me?
The world is so cold and cruel.
Please help me wipe my ass.
I just wanted to experience the world.
Why is the world so cruel to me? I'm sorry everyone.
I love you all so much.
Please help me wipe my ass.
I'm sorry.
Why can't I smell flowers?
My eye tastes like metal.
Please help me wipe my ass.
My eye tastes like metal, yet I taste cinnamon.
I'm sorry if I was unlovable.
I wish I could touch the sky.
Please help me wipe my ass.
I'm sorry for everything.
I'm sorry I lied about my name.
Please help me wipe my ass.
I'm sorry that I lied to you, mom.
I want to go home.
Please help me wipe my ass.
I'm sorry I can't poop on the potty.
I feel cold and hot at the same time.
What did I do wrong?
Please help me wipe my ass.
I'm sorry for being me.
I can feel myself dying.
I wish I could've seen the world.
Why is the world so cruel to me?
I'm so sorry for everything.
Please help me wipe my ass.
I need to get this out of my system.
I'm sorry for acting like a complete fool.
I can't believe I told you all my secrets.
I need to get this out of my system.
"Please help me wipe my ass."
This is the last thing I will say.
Thank you for reading my story.
I'm sorry if I was unlovable.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2021)

*Dirt Showdown*

Alle vier Meisterschaften geschafft, alle Compound-Missionen in Yokohama und Battersea erfüllt, alle versteckten Pakete gefunden. Musste gerade bei den Missionen feststellen dass punktgenaues Driften hier nicht so meine Stärke ist, nur durch zig Versuche und etwas Glück hab ich es irgendwie doch noch hingekommen enge Mehrfach-Kreise - auch "Doppel-Donuts" genannt -  um Objekte zu ziehen.

Nach 14 Stunden bin ich eigentlich fertig damit, werde aber noch ein Paar Extra-Stunden dranhängen um bei bestimmten Meisterschaften-Einzelrennen noch Podiumsplätze rauszukitzeln. Wenn schon, denn schon... ^^


----------



## MichaelG (25. Februar 2021)

So nachdem gestern wieder die neue Battlepass Season bei Warthunder gestartet ist läuft bei mir wieder Warthunder. Die Herausforderungen hat Gajin mal wieder angezogen (die täglichen Herausforderungen schwerer gemacht) und zwingt nun auch die Spieler die alles haben wollen nun auch alle 3 Waffengattungen zu nutzen.

Gajin lernt es einfach nicht. Sie sehen nur zu wie sie auf Umwegen an Geld kommen. Statt ein gut laufendes System (wie der BP 1 lief war er meiner Meinung nach optimal) so zu lassen. Aber egal. Unlösbar sind die Aufgaben auch nicht und mir langt am Ende auch Rang 80. Da brauche ich auch keine Kohle weiter hinzulegen.

Bei Battlepass 1 brauchte ich z.B. eigentlich nur den Rang 75 oder so und war aber trotz vorzeitigem Ausstieg am Ende bei Rang 128. Aber wahrscheinlich haben für Gajins Geschmack zu viele ohne weitere Rangkäufe alles erreicht (außer jetzt für den Battlepass selbst).

Der Battlepass kostet 2000 Gold Eagles (Premiumwährung). Der kostet somit unter dem Strich umgerechnet ca. 13 EUR. Der große (improved) Battlepass (incl. der ersten 15 Stufen) kostet 2500 GE. Das wären aber auch nur EUR 16,50. Da ist auch schon (durch die bereits enthaltene Stufe 15) das erste Vehicle (der Radpanzer T55 E1) gleich mit dabei. Für die EUR 13 bekommt man wenn man Stufe 80 im BP erreicht aber dann insgesamt 4 Premiumvehicle: 2 Panzer (USA-Radpanzer T55 E1, Prototyp und die australische Variante vom britischen Centurion Mk 5; RAAC), 1 deutschen Zerstörer (Z25 Class 1936A) und 1 russisches kombiniertes Jagd-/Schlachtflugzeug (ITP M1, Prototyp) zzgl. aus dem Warbondshop 1 weiteres Vehicle nach Wahl (die habe ich aber alle schon; kann ich aber versilbern) und einige Booster, Universal-Ersatzgutscheine, Tarnung für Panzer aus dem Warbondshop usw. Der Gegenwert für das Geld ist somit durchaus mehr als fair wenn man die Stufen meistern kann.

Aber man merkt schon daß es bei so einem Eventstart wieder losgeht und die Deppen mit einem IQ auf U-Bahn-Level wieder aus den Löchern gekrochen kommen. Die brauchen selbst für das Schuhe zubinden eine Youtube-Anleitung. Das ist bei jedem Eventstart das gleiche.

70% vom eigenen Team schaffen 0 Kills, einige beenden das Spiel mit 10 Punkten. Halten die sich nur an der Maus fest?. Rammen einen aber eiskalt weg. Aber immer schön sinnfrei herumspammen und nerven wie "Achtet auf die Karte" statt im entscheidenden Momenten Support anzufragen oder Support zu bieten. Der Rest schreibt dann kyrillisch/russisch statt in englisch wie in einem Multi-Country-MP-Spiel und auch bei Warthunder ansonsten üblich. Da habe ich die Mute-Funktion richtig lieben gelernt.

Oder Mission Airfield Domination. Der Gegner cappt alle Airfields und die Kiddies kloppen sich in der Luft nur rein geil auf Kills ohne Fokus auf den eigentlichen Auftrag des aktuellen Matches. Obwohl 2 von 3 Airfields unbewacht sind. Mußte ich wieder die beiden Airfields allein holen. Unterstützt/Rückendeckung gegeben hat mir natürlich keiner. Wurde daher nach dem cappen vom 2. Airfield vom Feind wehrlos heruntergeholt.

Oder ich kündige an "I going to bomb the left Base". Fliege nach der internen Teamankündigung auf rund 5000 m Flughöhe diese Basis an, werfe meine Murmeln aus der Höhe ab aber im Tiefflug stürzt sich ein anderer eigener Idiot mit seinem Flugzeug auf die gleiche Basis und haut mir die Base vor der Nase weg, bekommt aber als "Begrüßung" von oben die Druckwelle von meinen Bomben ab (wenn man z.B. mit der Pe 8 eine 5000 kg Bombe wirft tut das schon einmal etwas "weh" (selbst die 1000 Pfund Bomben der P61C sind nicht ohne) und beschwert sich dann auch noch darüber. Das geschieht halt dann wenn man dem anderen die Punkte nicht gönnen will.

Das lustigste ist aber daran, daß diese skilllosen/skillarmen Kiddies mit ihren hochgestorbenen/hochgekauften überpowerten Schwedenflugzeugen (möglichst noch den Premiumversionen davon) auf Stufe 3 angekrochen kommen und glauben sie sind die größten Kings. Kommen aber mit den Flugzeugen absolut nicht zurecht. Kennen keine Vor- und Nachteile der eigenen und der gegnerischen Maschinen, wissen nicht wie sie die Maschinen ideal einsetzen und deren Leistung ideal ausnutzen und werden trotz der überpowerten Maschinen selbst von deutlich schlechteren Maschinen zerpflückt. Es ist köstlich.  

Kommen mit einem Headon angeflogen (was anderes können sie offensichtlich nicht), hätten damit alle Chancen durch die perfekte Anordnung der Kanonen (zentrale Anordnung, gute Kadenz und hohes Kaliber) fast jeden Gegner im ersten Anflug aus höherer Distanz herunterzuholen ohne selbst groß was dabei abzubekommen gehen aber beim ersten Anflug auf den ersten Gegner gleich drauf. Weil die anderen Spieler im Gegensatz zu diesen Kiddies auch die Flugzeuge richtig fliegen können, diverse Flugzeuge und deren Vor-/Nachteile auch entsprechend kennen und die Kiddies somit zerpflücken. Aber statt daraus zu lernen kommen sie dank haufenweise draufgeklatschter Ersatzgutscheine nochmal mit der gleichen Maschine und der gleichen Taktik 2-3 mal an immer wieder mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.   Wahrscheinlich fliegen die auch nur 1 maximal 2 verschiedene Flugzeuge.

Alles in allem macht Warthunder trotzdem noch Spaß wenn man gewisse Dinge ignoriert bzw. anpaßt. Muß halt nur mal wieder Schiff fahren und Panzer. Auch wenn mir das nicht unbedingt liegt.

Fliege zu gern. Aktuell bei den USA auf Techtree-Stufe 3 mit einem BR (BattleRating) 4.0-Deck aus den USA. Ist mit die effizienteste Stufe um die Standardwährung (SL) zu generieren. Diese braucht man für den Kauf von erforschten Modulen, Flugzeugen, Reparaturen, Munitionskauf und die Mannschafts-Erstausbildung. Da kostet auf Stufe 5 ein Flugzeug schnell mal 750.000 SL, in höheren Stufen über 1 Mio SL, Mannschaftsausbildung kostet auch schnell mal mehrere 100.000 SL.

Das Level ist gleichzeitig auch tauglich für den Battlepass. Auch wenn die Maschinen bereits komplett ausgebaut sind und ich eigentlich das Deck umbauen sollte um die nächsten Maschinen auszubauen. Aber die Crewlevel müssen noch von Expert auf Ass kommen und die aktuellen Maschinen sind auch im Luftkampf effektiv und bringen SL ein. Aber der Forschungsfortschritt selbst auf Stufe 5 für die Grundvehicle ist auch noch da. Die Module hole ich später nach.

Bei manchen Aufträgen fliege ich auch auf Tier 3 mit den Russen wenn es heißt im Auftrag "Basis zerlegen". Da brauche ich für 1 Basis nur 1 Anflug mit der PE 8 wenn ich durchkomme und nicht vorher von Jägern zerpflückt werde (auf 5000-6000 m hat man ab und zu seine Ruhe; leider nicht immer). Der Bomben-Reload der Pe 8 liegt auch deutlich unter 1 Minute. Bei den USA bräuchte ich mit der P61 pro Basis 2 Anflüge/Basis bei optimaler Bestückung mit 4 x 1000 Pfund-Bomben und der Reload ist als Schlachtflugzeug über 5 Minuten.


----------



## TGODTaylor (27. Februar 2021)

Das beste Game kurzunknapp für diese Jahren:
Mordhau 

Einfach schliecht das beste Slash-Chivalry was es gibt! So viel Blut, geschreie und gemetzel.
Man wird definitiv mit einem Satz Humor in sich, in jeder Runde lachen! 
Ob ein Kopf wegfliegt oder jemand sich entschuldigt oder ein Zwerg der dir Medicbags ins gesicht drückt.
Frankenstein aussehende Spielfiguren und ordentliche möglichkeiten zum Customizen der eigenen Waffen/Ausrüstung!
Man kann sogar Musik abspielen mit einer Laute! Jede Midi datei kann genutzt werden.
Für 30 € ein Muss auf Steam. Server sind meistens voll mit bis zu 70 - 80 spielern. (Experimental)
Seit dem kauf von diesem Game spiele ich es fast täglich und komme nicht davon weg...


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Februar 2021)

*The Beast Inside*

Nachdem ich für ein Weilchen pausiert habe, weil ich nicht so richtig in Horror-Stimmung war, habe ich jetzt *The Beast Inside* nach insgesamt knapp 12 Spielstunden endlich durchgespielt. An sich ein wirklich tolles 1st Person Horrorspiel im Stil von Amnesia, Outlast, Visage, Resident Evil VII & Co. mit einer großartigen Atmosphäre, was unter anderem and der spannenden Story und der schönen Grafik lag, aber zu Großteil am sehr gelungenen Soundtrack.

Kurzer, spoilerfreier Anriss der Story: Ende der 1970er Jahre zieht man als Codeknacker im Auftrag der Regierung mit seiner schwangeren Frau auf's Land, um dort in Ruhe geheime Botschaften der Sowjets entschlüsseln zu können. Die Landschaft ist schön, die Gegend friedlich ... was soll da schon schief gehen?

Allerdings entdeckt man schon bald Dokumente aus dem 19. Jahrhundert, in denen ein früherer Bewohner des Hauses beunruhigende Ereignisse über eine Explosion in einer Mine berichtet, bei der mehrere Minenarbeiter starben. Und als ob das nicht schon genug wäre: Es zog damals auch ein maskierter Mörder durch die Gegend, mit dem der Schreiber der Dokumente ebenfalls Bekanntschaft machte. 

Man spielt übrigens abwechselnd in beide Charaktere in beiden Zeitlinien, was ich stilistisch sehr gelungen finde. Die "Gegenwart" (1970er) fokussiert sich dabei eher auf das Sammeln von Informationen und Erkunden, die Vergangenheit (19. Jahrhundert) ist dagegen sehr viel horrorlastiger. Insgesamt entsteht dadurch viel Abwechslung. Mehr verrate ich zur Story aber mal nicht, an sich finde ich sie größtenteils aber sehr gelungen.

Die größten Schwachpunkte des Spiels waren aber die nervigen Quicktime Events und einige Trial and Error Elemente (gibt es wirklich Leute, die sowas toll finden? Warum meinen Entwickler immer wieder sowas in ihre Spiele einbauen zu müssen?). Durch fair gesetzte Speicherpunkte hat mir das den Spielspaß aber trotzdem nicht verdorben.

*Der größte F-Up* des Spiels ist meiner Meinung nach aber das Speichersystem. Damit meine ich nicht, dass das Spiel zu selten speichert oder so (Speicherpunkte sind, wie gesagt, sehr fair gesetzt), sondern dass *nach dem Durchspielen, obwohl es mehrere Enden zur Auswahl gibt, der komplette Spielstand vom Spiel gelöscht wird*. Ich wusste zum Glück davon und habe vorher (Anfang Kapitel 13) ein Backup des Spielstandes gemacht, aber wenn man es nicht weiß und noch weitere Enden ausprobieren möchte oder sich evtl. sogar verklickt hat, dann muss man das komplette Spiel nochmal von vorne anfangen. Eine Kapitelauswahl nach Beendigung des Spiels gab es übrigens auch nicht. Ernsthaft: Warum macht man sowas als Entwickler??

Alles in allem ist *The Beast Inside* im Kern aber trotzdem ein sehr gelungenes Horrorspiel, wenn auch mit ein paar wirklich nervigen Eigenschaften. Trotzdem würde ich das Spiel jedem Horrorfan empfehlen. Das Spiel bietet von allem etwas: Erkundung einer schön gemachten Spielwelt, Story/Lore, ein Hauch Action/Stealth, Puzzles und generell sehr viel Abwechslung.

*edit*

Bilder zum Spiel gibt es hier: https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/sc...ts-sammelthread.9345282/page-33#post-10360580
Musik zum Spiel gibt es hier: https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/soundtracks-was-hoert-ihr-gerade.9331797/page-21#post-10360569


----------



## golani79 (27. Februar 2021)

*Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker*

Gerade beendet 

War zwar ein wenig anders, als die bisherigen Teile, aber durch die Bank eigentlich auch recht gut. Interessant war es vor allem, noch mehr über die 



Spoiler



Hintergründe von Big Boss, als auch die Entstehung von Outer Heaven und Metal Gear


 zu erfahren bzw daran beteiligt zu sein. Schon cool, wenn sich nach und nach alles irgendwie zusammenfügt.

Einzig und allein, das letzte Kapitel fand ich ein wenig nervig, da man 



Spoiler



quasi dazu gezwungen wird, SideOps zu spielen, um die Handlung voranzutreiben. Das wird mit der Zeit ein wenig repetiv und zäh .. -.-



MGS 1 konnte aber auch Peace Walker nicht als meinen Lieblingsteil ablösen ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2021)

*The Walking Dead - The Final Season*

Bin zur Hälfte, also mit 2 von 4 Episoden durch. Nun holt mich doch die Wehmut wieder ein, denn trotz des Frustes den ich mit dem Spiel (indirekt) verbinde - zu lesen in Post 15.268 - kann ich den Verlust-Schmerz wegen des alten (!) Telltale-Studios nicht wegwischen und so tun als gäbe es ihn nicht... Weil nach den bisher gespielten 5 Stunden (und unter der Voraussetzung dass die letzten beiden das Niveau dieser beibehalten)  erkenne ich dass Telltale hiermit auf einem guten Weg war wieder zu alter Klasse zurückzufinden. Die Optik ist wirklich ansehnlich, fast schon zeitgemäß, läuft absolut rund und ohne Nachladeruckler. Es wurde auch versucht wesentlich mehr Interaktion jenseits der bekannten QTEs einzubauen; nicht in Form von echten Rätseln, aber direktes Eingreifen in actionbetonten Momenten, sprich keine selbstablaufenden Sequenzen. Spielerisch ist das natürlich keine Revolution, aber besser als alles davor allemal.

Am meisten jedoch stimmt mich bis jetzt die Story sehr zufrieden. Sie hat eine klare, fokussierte Linie, wird nicht durch zu viele unwichtige Charakter zerfasert und hat eine unerwartete wie auch überraschende Verknüpfung zur allerersten TWD-Season. Clem und ihr Ziehsohn AJ bekommen viel Raum und Zeit sich zu präsentieren und zu entfalten, und in gewisser (positiver) Weise erinnert mich das Verhältnis zwischen beiden sogar stark an die Diaz-Brüder aus *Life is Strange 2*. Auch irgendwie logisch, wo Clem quasi "Ersatzmutter" des Kleinen ist. Schade nur dass der Zeitraum zwischen "A New Frontier" und "Final Season" komplett außen vor gelassen wird, sind schließlich einige wichtige Jahre, und vor allem wäre es interessant gewesen zu erfahren wie Clem den damals noch Kleinkind-AJ wiederfindet nachdem dieser ihr gegen ihren Willen genommen wurde.



Spoiler



Vermute auch dass Clems Alpträume die hin und wieder aufblitzen diesbezüglich nur sehr wenige Details preisgeben werden, wenn überhaupt



Bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt wie heftig emotional das Ende dieser Telltale-Serie ausfällt. Taschentücher sollte ich besser in griffbereiter Nähe haben, denn wenn ich einige private Dialoge zwischen der zur jungen Frau herangewachsenen Überlebenskünstlerin und dem Knirps ohne echte Kindheit richtig deute wird es wohl auf einen einzig naheliegenden und tränenreichen Schluss hinauslaufen...


----------



## golani79 (28. Februar 2021)

The Final Season steht bei mir auch noch am Programm .. aber irgendwie hab ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht dazu durchgerungen, da ich genau weiß, dass nachher nix mehr kommt xD

Aber früher oder später werde ich es doch spielen.

Momentan habe ich *Demon's Souls* PS5 am Start - das macht richtig viel Spaß und läuft butterweich 
Mit dem neuen Dualsense spürt man sogar, wenn die Klinge der Waffe brennt oder verzaubert ist, je nachdem, was man halt verwendet und generell sind die Dualsense Effekte ziemlich nice auf PS 5.

Echt ein sehr gut gelungenes Remake!


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Februar 2021)

Hab gerade gesehen dass bis heute Abend noch *Anno 1800* kostenlos heruntergeladen kann bzw. gespielt werden kann (also Trials-Version)

bis morgen Abend gibts das Spiel dann noch mit 50% Rabatt auf das Basis-Spiel bei Epic oder direkt Ubisoft. Hatte das Spiel ja schon länger am Schirm, wäre mein erstes Anno. Mal reinspielen und dann wenn ich Spaß damit habe noch morgen zuschlagen. Frage ist dann nur ob die Basis-Version oder gleich die Kompltte Version mit den ganzen Inhalten der 3 Season-Pässe dabei, welche auch im Angebot ist, aber nur mit 25% Rabatt.

oder gibts die einzelnen Pässe bzw. DLCs eh immer mal wieder im Sale? Hab Anno bisher nicht so beobachtet, deswegen weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. März 2021)

Ich bin jetzt bei *Immortal: Fenyx Rising*. 

Grafikstil ist irgendwie 08/15 Comic Style und der Humor ist zum gähnen. Aber spielerisch macht es wirklich nichts schlechter, als etwa Zelda: BotW.... halt aber auch nichts anders.  Es macht trotzdem echt Laune.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. März 2021)

Nachdem ich eigentlich The Sinking City spielen wollte, das aber aufgrund des fehlenden Entwicklersupports erstmal wieder refunded habe, hab ich mir jetzt mal *Spiritfarer* gekauft, das schon seit einigen Monaten auf meiner Steam Wunschliste steht.

Spiritfarer ist eine Mischung aus Indie-Adventure und Farming- und Aufbauspiel, soweit ich das bisher beurteilen kann, und hat nen sehr schönen handgezeichneten 2d Grafikstil. Besonders weit bin ich noch nicht (hab etwas mehr als eine Stunde gespielt) , aber man merkt schon, dass das Spiel Herz und Seele hat.

Thematisch geht es darum, dass man Stella spielt, die im Totenreich(?) die Arbeit des Seelenfährmanns übernimmt. Klingt erstmal nach viel schwarzem Humor, aber ich glaube das Spiel geht sehr viel mehr in die emotionale Richtung. Bin gespannt, was da für Geschichten auf mich zukommen.

Was mich dagegen stört, ist der Controllersupport, der irgendwie buggy ist. Der funktioniert grundsätzlich zwar, zeigt aber sowohl auf meinem Hauptrechner (Xbox 360 Pad) als auch auf meinem Laptop (Xbox One Pad) nicht die korrekten Tasten an und da lässt sich, soweit ich das bisher gesehen habe, auch von Hand nichts umstellen.

Spielbar ist es trotzdem, auch wenn die Tasten andere sind. Da man keine komplizierten Tastenkombinationen unter Zeitdruck eingeben muss, ist das an sich auch nicht schlimm. Aber etwas seltsam finde ich es schon, dass gerade der Support für zwei Generationen von Xbox Pads buggy ist und laut Steam Forum bin ich wohl nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem.

Alles in allem bisher aber trotzdem ein schönes Spiel. The Sinking City wird dann nachgeholt, wenn hoffentlich der Streit zwischen Publisher und Entwickler endlich ein Ende hat und es zumindest wieder Entwicklersupport gibt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. März 2021)

*The Walking Dead - The Final Season (Episode 3)*

Puh, musste mich gestern echt zusammenreißen um keinen Heulkrampf zu bekommen.



Spoiler



Der Abschnitt wo die träumende Clem wieder als 8-Jährige im Güterzug-Wagon zu sehen ist und Rat bei ihrem vor gefühlten Ewigkeiten gestorbenen Retter Lee sucht... Boah, hat mich fast fertig gemacht. War schön und traurig zugleich. 



Davon ab auch so wieder eine fantastische Episode die sich viel Zeit nimmt um in die Seele der Kids blicken zu lassen... Freue mich auf die allerletzte Episode... Und hab gleichzeitig auch ein wenig Angst davor.


----------



## Zybba (2. März 2021)

Curse of the Dead Gods.
Cooles Rougelike, spielmechanisch aber nicht so agil und einfach wie Hades.

Story gibts keine.


----------



## MrFob (2. März 2021)

*Diablo 3*

Nach der BlizCon und den ganzen Diablo News dachte ich, ich spiel mal wieder "ein bisschen" Diablo 3. Bisher hatte ich ja immer nur alle Jahre mal die Kampagne immer mit neuen Charakteren gespielt (weil ich die Diablo Lore sehr geil finde)  aber das "Endgame" hatte ich nie so recht gemacht.

Jetzt dachte ich mir dann so, ok, das check ich das jetzt mal aus und probier auch mal so einen Season Helden aus.

Meine Fresse bin ich in die Suchtspirale geraten. Das Spiel braucht echt Warnhinweise. Diese fiesen 5 Minuten Rifts haben den uebelsten "einer geht noch" Faktor. Die Jagd nach der Komplettierung der Sets und den besten Legendaries und der Fakt, dass man immer noch wieder Bloodshards oder crafting Ressourcen brauchen kann oder ein paar Gems aufwerten kann bieten auch immer einen Grund doch noch dies und das zu machen. Und bevor man sich versieht ist es frueh um 4 und man muss am naechsten morgen um 8 aufstehen. 

Ich weiss, ich bin ungefaehr 6 Jahre zu spaet auf dieser Party, aber hey, besser spaet als nie. Kudos an Blizzard,

Jetzt haben sie doch gerade Anthem platt gemacht. Da haetten die Leute bei BioWare sich mal ein paar Scheiben bei Diablo abschneiden muessen, was Items angeht. Das geile bei Diablo ist halt, dass die Legendaries und Sets bestimmte Skills dann mit einem Schlag so weit pushen, dass man sich fuehlt als haette man fast einen Cheat entdeckt. Dann kann man halt auf einmal den Schwierigkeitsgrad 3-4 Stufen heoher stellen und es wird wieder sehr stressig und schwierig zu spielen aber die Dropchancen steigen auch extrem und man sucht wieder nach dem naechsten Item, was wieder wie so ein "Game Breaker" daherkommt. Diese Momente, wenn man in sein gewohnt schweres Greater Rift Level reinlaeuft und auf einmal die Kombi aus Items und Skills gefunden hat mit denen man ploetzlich alles wegrotzt sind einfach genial.

Aber zum Glueck hab ich die Season Journey jetzt durch und werde das Spiel erstmal wieder weglegen weil so geht's ja nicht weiter. Muss auch mal wieder schlafen. 

Oh, eine Sache noch, endlich wollte ich mal online spielen (was ich sonst nie mache), mit Leuten vom PCGC Podcast Discord. Aber leider hat Blizzard fuer D3 ja anscheinend immer noch keine globale Serverstruktur. Da ich auf dem amerikanischen Server bin, alle anderen aber natuerlich auf dem europaeischen konnten wir es vergessen ordentlich zusammen zu spielen. Ich kann mich zwar auf dem europaeischen Server einloggen aber mein Fortschritt wird nicht synchronisiert und ich hab keine Charaktere mehr. Das hat mich dann doch etwas aufgeregt.

Naja, aber sonst, wie abgefahren, spiele dieses Spiel seit Release 2012 und habe so das Gefuehl ich habs letzte Woche erst zum ersten mal wirklich richtig gesehen.


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2021)

Heute meine "Drohung" wahr gemacht und Republic Commando erneut durchgespielt.

Gab einige haarige Passagen, welche bei mir irgendwie noch im Hinterkopf gespeichert waren.
Aber mit Geduld und vorsichtigem Vorgehen alles machbar.

Grafik ist wirklich nicht mehr schön. Das Gameplay aber  immer noch spassig.
Gibt leider nicht viele Games, welche dieses Squadsystem mit NPCs gut umsetzen.
MassEffect (mal schlechter, mal besser... hoffe auf Verbesserung im Remaster), Band of Brothers...
Soundtechnisch finde ichs aber noch immer seehr gelungen:
Orchestraler Soundtrack, coole Sprüche und vor allem mit Headset ein klasse Spielgefühl.
Im Lift "Warum gehts nicht weiter?"  
"40... der Knopf" 
"Achso"

Das Ende ist aber sehr abrupt und wenig zufriedenstellend.


----------



## MrFob (3. März 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Heute meine "Drohung" wahr gemacht und Republic Commando erneut durchgespielt.
> 
> Gab einige haarige Passagen, welche bei mir irgendwie noch im Hinterkopf gespeichert waren.
> Aber mit Geduld und vorsichtigem Vorgehen alles machbar.
> ...


Ich fand es immer sehr ironisch, dass Republic Commando es geschafft hat, den Squadmates - die ja sprichwoertlich Klone sind - mehr Persoenlichkeit zu verleihen und sie mir als Spieler besser naeher zu bringen als 90% aller anderen Militaershooter seither, die sich das auf die Fahnen geschrieben hatten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. März 2021)

*The Walking Dead - The Final Season*

Mit dem gestrigen Abend ist für mich die Geschichte rund um die einstmals kleine Clementine beendet...

Zunächst Mal: Danke an Skybound und den ehemaligen Telltale-Leuten die nochmal alles in Bewegung gebracht haben um diese Season würdig zu beenden. Die Art des endgültigen Abschieds ist ihnen auf sehr schöne Art und Weise gelungen.



Spoiler



Kurz vorm Ende des letzten Kapitels war der Hauptflur des Ericson-Schulgebäudes neben vielen Graffitis plötzlich mit vielen Autogrammen aller Beteiligten übersät... Das hatte was tief-melancholisches.



Zum Spiel selbst:
Die beste TWD-Staffel seit dem Debütspiel. Tolle Regie, großartige Ausarbeitung fast aller Figuren, und ein zufriedenstellenses, gleichzeitig auch leicht kontroverses Ende.



Spoiler



Als Clem am ohnehin schon schwer verletztem Bein gebissen wurde und sie sich mit AJ mit letzter Kraft in die Scheune rettet hatte ich mit nichts anderem als der schweren Bürde des Jungen gerechnet, nämlich seine Ziehmutter zu töten damit sie nicht die Zombie-Verwandlung durchmachen muss. Hätte ich akzeptiert, denn auf gewisse Weise hätte sich der Kreis damit geschlossen, da sich Clem ganz nach ihrem Vorbild Lee bis zum letzten Atemzug aufopfert, wo der Tod ihr quasi längst im Gesicht stand... Doch im letzten Abschnitt - der mehr einem überlangem Epilog glich - sieht man dass AJ die letzte Regel (Clem töten wenn sie eines Tages gebissen werden sollte) gebrochen und ihr Leben dank Bein-Amputation gerettet hat.

Das wird so einigen TWD-Fan wohl sauer aufstoßen dass Telltale hier doch nicht Mut bis zum Schluss bewiesen hat - und es der Franchise-eigenen Logik widerspricht, denn nach einem Biss müsste das betreffende Körperteil so schnell wie möglich abgetrennt werden, sonst ist die Verwandlung nicht mehr aufzuhalten-, kann es aber auch irgendwie verstehen dass man es nicht übers Herz brachte den Franchise-Liebling sterben zu lassen. Bin daher keineswegs über diese "Täuschung" erbost, denn bis die Axt im Off fiel hab ich tatsächlich ein klitzekleines Tränchen nicht zurückhalten können... Emotional hat mich dieser Moment auf jeden Fall fast genauso mitgenommen wie Lees Tod,und somit hat diese Szene für mich funktioniert.



Irgendwann werde ich bestimmt  wieder mit Season 1 neustarten, denn trotz gealterte Optik und Minimum-Gameplay gehört diese Spielreihe zu den größten Gefühlsachterbahnen überhaupt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. März 2021)

Nach* TWD *hab ich im Anschluss noch versucht ein wenig *Clustertruck *auszuprobieren... Mensch, was für ein Kackspiel! Wenn allein das Probieren Frust bereitet... 

Erstens läuft es wenn nur nach jedem 2. Neustart oder braucht ewig lang bis es mal startet.
Zweitens ist die Steuerung total für'n Anus. Komplett per Gamepad spielen bzw. durch Menu dirigieren klappt nicht, da das Spiel wohl keinen Bestätigungsbutton hat. Und möchte man es über die Tastatur versuchen, reagieren da die Cursor-Tasten nicht.  Leute, wir haben 2021, und sowas ist schon seit gefühlten 20 Jahren Standard. 
Drittens ist das Spielprinzip sowas von meh... Da bin ich echt froh dafür nur nen Euro bei Fanatical ausgegeben zu haben.

Fraglich, ob ich darin überhaupt ne ganze Stunde investieren werde, diese Bedienungsfummelei raubt einem schon vorab den Spaß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. März 2021)

Okay, hab von *Clustertruck* endgültig die Nase voll. Jetzt reagiert nun auch noch die Enter-Funktion nicht nachdem ich die Buttons neu belegen wollte, und anstelle einer "Start"-Funktion listet das Windows-Optionsfenster nur noch ein weiteres "Ignore" unter vielen auf. Ich kann die Bedienung nicht mal in den Ur-Zustand zurück versetzen, selbst mit De- und Neuinstallation nicht.

Runter von der Platte. Wie kann man bloß so eine beschissen programmierte Scheiße verkaufen?!


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2021)

Gestern Abend *God of War* fertig gespielt (zumindest die Geschichte)
Ein schönes Ende 

Spielerisch war ich ja ein Gegner der Abkehr des 2,5D und fand, dass Open World nicht passt.
So Open World ists dann auch nicht und die einzelnen Areale fühlten sich eher wie Levels an.
Einige Rätseleinlagen waren sind gut platziert.
Aber der Hauptgrund zum weiterspielen sind dann doch die paar Charakteren, welche die Geschichte weiterführten.
Grade die Beziehung Vater-Sohn wird schön dargestellt. Aber auch die anderen Zweierbeziehungen (gaaanze kleiner Spoiler).

Spielerisch macht der Sidekick aka Areus wirklich was her.
Er unterstützt gut (manchmal ZU gut) und grade im Schlussfight macht das Duo echt einen homogenen Eindruck.
Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Der war dann nicht sonderlich schwer.
Was aber halt auch damit zusammenhängt, dass man die Fortschritte der Charaktere bemerkt.
Die Gegner Leveln nämlich nicht mit.
Gegner, welche zu Beginn schwierig zu meistern sind, werden mit der Zeit einfach.
Und jene, welche einem zu schwierig vorkommen, sollte man später nochmals besuchen und...
aha, das klappt ja auch einmal.

Die Länge war angenehm und einen Grossteil der Hauptgeschichte schaute meine Frau zu.
Wenn sie mal arbeiten musste, waren Nebenquests angesagt 

Klasse Spiel.


----------



## McDrake (8. März 2021)

Was hab ich da auf der Festplatte, aber schon lange nicht mehr angefasst?
Achja:
*Fallout 4*

Also wieder mal rein in die verstaubten Klamotten, einmaldurchladen und los gehts.
Skyrim-, bzw Bethesda-Typisch streife ich nun wieder durch die Pampa und freue mich über die immer noch nette Grafik (danke NEXUS). 
War allerdings so ein Ding: Das heisst ja inzwischen Vortex und musste mich erst damit ein wenig auseinandersetzen.

Schiesse und rede mich durch Siedlungen und helfe den "guten" Überlebenden.
Und immer mal wieder trifft man auf nette Details. Gestern zum Beispiel traf ich den Vertreter der Vault-Tec... inzwischen über 200 Jahre alt und ein Ghul


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2021)

Da *Clustertruck* nicht will, muss was anderes Kurzweiliges mit Fahrzeugen. Warum also nicht *Death Rallye*...

Ungeachtet seiner bald 10 Jahre kann man es heute noch anfassen. Die Story ist zwar doof und sehr rudimentär, die Tracks und Rennen wiederholen sich auch, aber dafür sind die einzelnen Events angenehm kurz und bleihaltig. Die Vehikel  mitsamt Bewaffnung mit dem gewonnenen Schotter weiter aufwerten und die Rennboliden der Special-Rivalen fahruntüchtig machen bereiten ein ausreichendes Maß an Laune... Und bei jedem verdienten Achievement bleibt noch etwas Restmotivation übrig. Allein gestern 30 von 87 geschafft. Da möchte man natürlich seine Bilanz weiter verbessern. 

Edit:
41.


----------



## Strauchritter (8. März 2021)

Hab nach drei Jahren oder so mal wieder *Deep Rock Galactic *installiert.
Meine Fresse hat sich da viel getan in der Zwischenzeit  
Neue Missionen, Biome, Waffen, Kosmetik Zeug (kein Ingame Shop!), mehr Bier & Bärte! 
Macht auch mit Randoms viel Spaß, das Gameplay ist sehr auf Koop Teamplay ausgelegt, aber das klappt auch ohne Voice erstaunlich gut. 
Die vier Klassen bringen alle ein eigenes Setup an Waffen, Skills und Gegenständen mit. 
Schön ist die Option als Host einzustellen, dass es keine Klassendopplungen gibt. 
Das Fortschrittssystem ist auch sehr motivierend, immer den nächsten Perk, den neuen Waffenmod etc. vor Augen.
Schwierigkeitsgrad ist ebenfalls wirklich gut skaliert und wenn man will recht anspruchsvoll.
Auch die Länge der einzelnen Missionen gefällt extrem, eignet sich auch für kurze Sessions, ein Run circa 20-40 Minuten je nach Mission und Schwierigkeitsgrad.
In diesem Sinne: Rock'n Stone!


----------



## ribald (12. März 2021)

DSA 


			https://abload.de/img/screenshot_20210312_16wjwj.png


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aufgrund von akutem mangel an singleplayer-first-person-shootern hab ich mir im lunar sale mal *homefront: the revolution* zugelegt. könnte vielleicht das  am schlechtesten bewertete spiel (metascore: 54) sein, das ich mir jemals zugelegt und gespielt hab. bei 'nem preis von gerade mal 3,99 euro wollt ichs halt mal versuchen. der verlust wär ja gerade noch verkraftbar.
> 
> aber siehe da: das ding macht richtig laune! klar, homefront 2 ist bestimmt nicht das beste spiel oder auch nur der beste ego-shooter  aller zeiten, aber nach jetzt schon über 6 stunden bin ich durchaus angetan. insbesondere das auf häuserkampf angelegte gameplay gefällt mir ziemlich gut. sogar taktik ist angesagt, wer rambo-mässig durch die offenen areale rennt, hat schon auf medium keine chance (ich jedenfalls nicht) und stirbt einen schnellen tod. technisch ist homefront 2 ein zweischneidiges schwert: großteils siehts richtig gut aus, einige ecken sind aber auch richtiggehend hässlich. und die performance schwankt enorm, von 40 bis 130 fps ist alles dabei. jetzt aber auch kein riesen-drama für mich.
> 
> summa summarum kann ich schon jetzt sagen: gut angelegte 3,99!



update:
tatsächlich hab ich *homefront 2* sogar durchgespielt. und der oben skizzierte eindruck hat sich eigentlich nicht verändert: wer mit far cry was anfangen kann und urbanen settings nicht abgeneigt ist, kann sich homefront durchaus anschauen und sollte es vielleicht sogar. spielzeit lag bei ~ 20h. hab ein paar nebenmissionen erledigt, aber bei weitem nicht alle.
ich kenn den zustand zum release nicht, der soll ja ziemlich katastrophal gewesen. aber seitdem hat sich allem anschein nach einiges getan; andernfalls könnte ich mir die überwiegend verheerenden wertungen eigentlich nicht erklären. homefront 2 hat zumindest meiner meinung nach, selbst heute noch, deutlich mehr als die erwähnten 5x% verdient. 'ne 7 würde bei mir schon vorne stehen.


----------



## Rabowke (12. März 2021)

ribald schrieb:


> DSA
> 
> 
> https://abload.de/img/screenshot_20210312_16wjwj.png


... und was genau spielst du da?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. März 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und was genau spielst du da?


DSA = Das schwarze Auge

Vermutlich?


----------



## Zybba (12. März 2021)

Das wird wohl ribaldis selbst gemalter Rollenspielcharakter sein. Waldelfenjägerin oder so was?...


----------



## ribald (12. März 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das wird wohl ribaldis selbst gemalter Rollenspielcharakter sein. Waldelfenjägerin oder so was?...


Ja Kiva ;D 


			https://abload.de/img/img_20210312_222337vjk8q.jpg


----------



## HardRain (15. März 2021)

fifa 20, metro exodus -xbox one x
split second, starcraft 2 -pc


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2021)

Im Moment mache ich wieder die Karibik mit all seinen Grog-gurgelnden Piraten unsicher... Jepp, gemeint ist natürlich *The Secret of Monkey Island*. 

Das VGA-Original hab ich in 25 Jahren bestimmt ein halbes Dutzend mal durch - und kenn daher alle Rätsel quasi auswendig. Trotzdem spiele ich es erneut, nur diesmal in der Special Edition. Einfach um den Neuanstrich mal auf mich wirken zu lassen.

Optisch wirklich recht schön, dennoch: Hier und da wäre mehr drin gewesen. Mehr Animationsstufen, etwas mehr Leben in gewissen einzelnen Hintergrund-Bildern, einfach was mehr wie Jahrgang 2009 aussehen könnte. Ich kenne einige Adventures die wesentlich älter sind und wo wesentlich mehr Aufwand drinsteckt...

Aber mal davon ab, der Kern des Spiels ist und bleibt natürlich zeitlos gut, egal in welcher Form. Ganz auf die pixelige Ur-Version könnte ich dennoch nie verzichten, alter Charme ist halt unmöglich zu kopieren. Gilt genauso für das erste *Gabriel Knight*, wo mir das aufgemotzte Remake zwar auch gut gefallen hat, doch insbesondere der Original-Voice-Cast von 1993 unerreicht bleibt.

Aber verfluchter dreiköpfiger Affe, wer hat sich diese kranke Steuerung ausgedacht? Tastatur plus Maus, dazu noch Aktionswechsel via Mausrad... Da war selbst ja MI anno 1990 angenehmer zu spielen...


----------



## Neawoulf (16. März 2021)

Mich laust der Affe, es ist Monkey Island!

Die Remakes finde ich insgesamt zwar ganz gut, aber im Detail stören mich da auch einige Dinge, in erster Linie die Steuerung bzw. das Userinterface, teilweise aber auch der grafische Stil und einige umformulierte Übersetzungen in den deutschen Untertiteln.

Wenn ich Monkey Island spiele, dann nach wie vor am liebsten das Original von 1990, das ich persönlich auch grafisch schöner finde. Trotzdem finde ich die Remakes gut, weil die die ersten beiden Teile auch für jüngere Spieler interessant machen bzw. die, die die Spiele damals verpasst haben und evtl. keine Lust auf Pixelart haben.

Aber was man sich bei dem neuen Userinterface gedacht hat, ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel. Ich finde es einfach umständlich, vor allem wenn man innerhalb des Inventars mit Gegenständen interagieren will. Ich hab auch schon einige Lets Plays und Live Streams zu den Spielen gesehen (ich finde es immer interessant den Ersteindruck von Leuten dazu zu sehen, die die Spiele noch nicht kennen) und in der Regel schalten die meisten für ein bestimmtes zeitkritisches Rätsel immer auf die Originalgrafik um, weil die Steuerung da einfach viel besser funktioniert.


----------



## McDrake (17. März 2021)

Ahoi von Far Harbor aus *Fallout 4*

Hauptsächlich war ich heute Vormittag damit beschäftigt den Mod "Sim Settlements 2" zu spielen
Ein relativ neuer Mods zum seine Siedlungen auszubauen und zu organisieren.
Das coole dabei ist, dass der Mod eine eigene Story beinhaltet und zwar vertont (nur englisch).
Da bin ich jetzt noch nicht ganz durch. Aber fetten Respekt an diese neue Version.

Dazwischen war ich kurz in Nuka-World und habe das Labyrinth durchwandert und soll nun da für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgen. Aber die Robos machten mir das Leben ein wenig zu schwer, also wieder zurück ins Commonwealth und gleich weiter nach Far Harbor.
Da scheint mir auch um einiges interessanter zu sein.

In diesem Sinne...weiter auf Diver's Isle... ach ne, anderes Spiel (1 Punkt beim nächsten Sonntagsquiz   )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2021)

So, LeChuck gibt nach einem Malz wieder mal den - hö, hö - Geist auf. Nach 6 Stunden. Kein Speedrun-Rekord - hab das Original-MI mal in unter 5 Stunden geknackt -, aber doch recht zügig von der Pile of Shame gestrichen.

Im Anschluss kam ich noch dazu etwas mehr als eine Stunde in *Tell me why - Chapter 1* reinzuschauen. Natürlich noch nicht wirklich viel, aber anders als bei allen bisherigen Dontnod-Titeln seit * LiS1* will hier der Funke nicht sofort überspringen. Der Einstieg ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu langatmig und träge, und wenn das "Auffrischen alter Erinnerungen" die eigentliche Hauptaufgabe des Spiels ist bzw. bleibt werde ich wohl vom Kauf der restlichen beiden Kapitel absehen. Sehe da sehr starke Parallelen zu *Tacoma*, und bereits da hat mir das Abspielen von Vergangenheis-Handlungsfetzen wenig Spielspaß bereitet.

Hoffe es wird vielleicht doch noch besser wenn ich dem ersten Chapter noch etwas Zeit gebe...


----------



## McDrake (20. März 2021)

*mundaun*

Ich hab mal wieder ein Game zum Vollpreis gekauft... dank dem Hinweis von Bonk

Grafisch sehr unkonventionell, da mit Bleistift gezeichnet, aber auch sonst sicher kein Meisterwerk in der Beziehung. Da wäre wohl noch mehr drin gewesen. Vor allem was die Charaktere angeht.
Hingegen ist die Soundkulisse sehr stimmig.

Was mich aber fasziniert ist die Geschichte. Für mich als Schweizer mal was anderes.
Speziell ist, dass der Sprecher und alle Dialoge in Rätoromanisch sind, was "natürlich" ist in der Gegend, in welcher das Spiel angesiedelt ist.  Eine Sprache, welche am aussterben ist. Natürlich mit untertitel.
Ist zu Beginn leicht verwirrend, da ungewohnt. Aber schon nach kurzer  Zeit hat man sich daran gewöhnt.
Auch hier evtl. wieder der Schweizer in mir, welcher die Sprache extrem selten hört, aber doch teilweise damit in Berührung kam/kommt.

Man wird in eine einsame Berggegend gerufen, da der Grossvater verstorben ist. Womit wird man hingefahren? Natürlich mit dem Postauto.
Ok, der arme Grosspapa ist verbrannt. Das ist kein Spoiler, sondern das erfährt man schon nach wenigen Minuten.
Und was dann?

Nun, mal löst Rätsel, welche bis jetzt nicht sehr fordernd sind und kämpft auch mal gegen.. ja was denn eigentlich? Clichegerecht unter anderem mit einer Heugabel  oder Feuer. Ich denke, da kommt noch mehr dazu. Das "Kampfsystem" wird einem aber nicht erklärt. Hab erst nach dem zweiten Fight bemerkt, dass die Gabelspitzen  mit der  Zeit abbrechen und somit die Waffe mit der Zeit nutzlos wird. Dass man Feuer machen kann um Gegner zu verbrennen wird einem nicht gesagt. Ebenso wenig, dass man Zündhölzer verbraucht. Was ja logisch ist, aber man nicht gewarnt wird zu Begin des Spiels.
Man kann sich relativ frei bewegen und auch fahren (!) mit einem kleinen Heutransporter.

Es gibt neben den Hauptaufgaben auch optionale Rätsel, welche einem mehr Punkte im Bereich Kampfstärke, Lebenspunkte und Angst bringen.
Das spiel beinhaltet Rückblenden in die Zeit des ersten Weltkriegs und andere surreale Momente. Bis jetzt spannend und hält immer mal wieder eine ¨Überraschung bereit.

Ich habe den Schwierigkeitsgrad "Einfach" gewählt, weil mich bei solchen Spielen der Frust über einen Kampftod demotiviert.

Werde sicher nach Beendigung nochmals ein Fazit schreiben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (20. März 2021)

Sind die Rätzel nebenbei oder eher Entscheidend? ich mag nämlich keine Games wo ich Rätzel machen muss, ala Tomb Raider wo ich dann Millimertergenau etwas treffen muss oder auch Stundenlang was suchen muss. Das wäre für mich ein Fail.
Deshalb mag ich auch kein T.Raider.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. März 2021)

*Paper Dolls: Original / 纸人*

Im Moment bin ich auch mit Survival Horror beschäftigt. Paper Dolls: Original / 纸人 (heute nach insgesamt ca. 6 Stunden durchgespielt) ist ein klassisches 1st Person Survival Horrorspiel im Stil von Amnesia, Resident Evil, Fatal Frame/Project Zero etc. wo man in recht ausgewogener Weise Puzzles löst, die Spielwelt erkundet und sich mit Monstern herumschlägt, allerdings nicht mit Waffengewalt, sondern mit Paranoia und Schränken.

Das Setting ist ein altes chinesisches Herrenhaus, das von mehreren Geistern bewohnt wird, die alle ihre eigene (kleine) Geschichte haben und die man nach und nach "befreien" muss, indem man eben Informationen sammelt und Rätsel löst. An sich ist das Spiel aber ziemlich linear, da die Bereiche des Hauses nach und nach freigegeben werden durch die Lösung von Puzzles und gefundene Schlüssel.

Während man am Anfang des Spiels noch alle Zeit der Welt hat, wird man im Laufe des Spiels zunehmen von den Geistern des Hauses gejagt und sollte sich nach Möglichkeit entweder verstecken bzw. davon laufen (was ziemlich langsam geht, evtl. bedingt durch ein Ereignis im Intro des Spiels). Speichern kann man zwar nur in einem einzigen Raum des Hauses, aber der ist meist schnell erreicht und befindet sich ziemlich im Mittelpunkt der Karte.

Wirkliche Kämpfe gibt es keine, aber es gibt Quicktime Events und die sind neben ein paar Puzzledesigns, die Wissen über die chinesische Sprache erfordern (Walkthrough ist zum Glück leicht zu finden), mein Hauptkritikpunkt. Die meisten Quicktime Events sind ziemlich einfach, aber das Finale des Spiels ist doch ein bisschen frustrierend. Nach ca. 10 bis 15 Versuchen hab ich es dennoch geschafft und einen zweiten Teil gibt es auch schon, der nahtlos an Teil 1 anknüpft.

Jumpscares gibt es zwar, aber für mich als Jumpscare-Hasser waren die noch erträglich.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Paper Dolls 2 纸人贰*

Teil 2 beginnt exakt dort, wo Teil 1  endet und man erkundet weitere Teile des chinesischen Herrenhauses. Auf den ersten Blick sieht alles sehr ähnlich aus, wie in Teil 1, aber ich hab schon in den ersten ca. 30 Minuten gemerkt, dass Teil 2 doch einiges an Abwechslung bieten wird.

Besonders weit bin ich in Teil 2 noch nicht, aber ich glaube, das wird ne gute Fortsetzung werden. Von der Liste der Dokumente (nicht gefundene werden einfach als Fragezeichen im Menü angezeigt) scheint Teil 2 auch ne Ecke umfangreicher, als Teil 1 zu werden.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Spiritfarer*

Mit Spiritfarer bin ich auch noch beschäftigt. Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob ich hier schon was dazu geschrieben habe. Spiritfarer ist ein entspanntes Casual Aufbau-/Management-/Adventure Spiel, in dem man als Fährmann bzw. Fährfrau im Zwischenreich die Aufgabe übernimmt die Sterbenden auf die andere Seite zu bringen.

Das klingt ziemlich traurig ... ist es auch. Aber die Geschichten und Charaktere werden mit so viel Herz und Seele präsentiert, dass es trotzdem ein sehr schönes Spielerlebnis ist.

Nach und nach sammelt man verschiedene Personen im Zwischenreich ein, lernt diese kennen und verbringt eine Weile mit ihnen auf dem Fährschiff, das man in klassischer Aufbau- bzw. Farming Simulator Manier aufrüsten kann. Man kocht für die Leute, erkundet Inseln, lernt neue Fähigkeiten, fängt Fische usw. Es gibt im Grunde immer etwas zutun, der Tagesrhythmus ist entspannt, aber nicht leer, und das alles artet nie wirklich in Grinding aus.

Am besten kann man das Spiel vom Spieltempo evtl. mit Stardew Valley vergleichen, aber es spielt sich schon ein wenig anders und fühlt sich aufgrund der Thematik und der Sidescroller-Perspektive auch deutlich anders an.

Für mich eines dieser Spiele, die ich immer gerne zur Entspannung spiele und die für mich irgendwie wie ein virtueller Urlaub am Monitor sind. Andere Spiele, die mir ein ähnliches Gefühl geben: Stardew Valley, Summer in Mara, Mutazione, Alba - A Wildlife Adventure und Yonder: The Cloud Catcher Chronicles.



Und zum Glück ist es mir mal wieder erfolgreich gelungen, mich sehr, sehr kurz zu fassen  Vielleicht liest es ja doch jemand.


----------



## McDrake (20. März 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Sind die Rätzel nebenbei oder eher Entscheidend? ich mag nämlich keine Games wo ich Rätzel machen muss, ala Tomb Raider wo ich dann Millimertergenau etwas treffen muss oder auch Stundenlang was suchen muss. Das wäre für mich ein Fail.
> Deshalb mag ich auch kein T.Raider.


Rätsel sind in der Art von Point&Click-Adventures. Also Schlüssel A fürf Türe A. Um Kaffee zu machen: Pfanne mit Wasser füllen, auf Herd stellen, Holz mit Zündholz entzünden, Kaffee mit Tasse trinken. Die Gegenstände sind auch gross genug....keine Pixelsucherei.


----------



## Batze (20. März 2021)

Also leider nichts für mich. Schade.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2021)

Jo, nach 4 Stunden war's dann auch mit *Tell me why - Episode 1*.

Lässt mich etwas zwiegespalten zurück. Einerseits hat besagte Episode in der gefühlt letzten Spielstunde endlich mal jenen Punkt erreicht wo die Handlung spürbar anzieht. Das Episoden-Finale hat mir meinen Eindruck nach zwar schon ein bisschen zu viel verraten, aber ich denke bezüglich der gesuchten Wahrheit wird es nur die Spitze des Eisberges sein.
Andererseits bleibt es im Vergleich zu allen vorherigen Dontnod-Spielen immer noch ein bisschen schwach. Dialog-Entscheidungen kommen bei weitem nicht so stark zum Tragen wie man es sonst kennt, und irgendwie dreht es sich fast ausschließlich um Tylers Geschlechtsumwandlung bzw. die ganze Vorgeschichte darum. Von Alyson erfährt man hingegen äußerst wenig. Finde ich ein wenig schade, denn sie scheint mir nicht minder interessant zu sein...

Über die Technik kann ich widerum kaum was Negatives sagen. Die Umgebungen und Landschaften sehen richtig malerisch aus. Licht-, Schatten- und Tiefen-Effekte sind auch ziemlich gut.
Nervig nur: Tyler hat man scheinbar höchstens zwei Arten von Gesichtsausdruck spendiert, da fehlt es deutlich an mehr Emotionalität. Und noch nerviger: Bei längeren Dialogen zwischen den Zwillingsgeschwistern hält die Spielkamera oft nur von hinten auf die beiden und lässt sich nur sehr eingeschränkt anders richten. Hier hätte  etwas mehr inszenatorische Dynamik in der Bildregie gut getan. Das ging ins LiS1 und aufwärts viel besser.

Denke bei einem zukünftigen 5-Euro-Deal werde ich mir die restlichen beiden Episoden erlauben. Dieses "Muss unbedingt wissen wie es weiter geht"-Verlangen tat sich hier leider nicht so stark auf, trotz eigentlich vorhandenem Story-Potentials.


----------



## Bonkic (21. März 2021)

*bulletstorm fce* (pc): 
7 stunden hirn ausschalten und durchrotzen. hatte meinen spaß. 
wobei der erstkontakt durchaus schwierig war: man kann nicht springen??? wtf? ok, konnte ich mich dann doch relativ schnell mit arrangieren. außerdem zeigt bulletstorm dann doch die ein oder andere alterserscheinung, gerade was levelbegrenzungen angeht: linear - kein problem. aber hin und wieder kam ich mir doch fast ein wenig "eingesperrt" vor. längen gibts dafür gar nicht, ist ja auch kein wunder bei dieser spielzeit. 

insgesamt ein fall für den grabbeltisch. für 'ne zehner kann und sollte mans mitnehmen; die bei steam aufgerufenen knapp 40 euro wären mir dann aber doch deutlich deutlich zu viel.


----------



## golani79 (21. März 2021)

Demon´s Souls PS5
The Division 2

und in letzter Zeit bin ich ein wenig an Valheim kleben geblieben


----------



## Neawoulf (21. März 2021)

*The Light Remake*

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich ja schon ein paar Screenshots dazu gepostet. Nach 2,1 Stunden laut Steam bin ich mit dem Spiel durch, was für den Preis von ca. 3 Euro meiner Meinung nach auch völlig okay ist.

Grafisch und vor allem akustisch ist das Spiel sehr schön gemacht, die Rätsel sind fair und lösbar (mit einer Ausnahme, wo ich ein wenig suchen musste) und die Story ist interessant, auch wenn sie auf sehr "archäologische" Weise erzählt wird, indem man Dokumente liest, die in der Spielwelt verstreut sind.

Und bevor ich es vergesse: The Light Remake ist ein 1st Person Erkundungsspiel im Stil von Dear Esther & Co. Grafik und Atmosphäre erinnern sehr stark an die S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Reihe, da das Setting auch in einem verfallenen Gebäudekomplex irgendwo in der ehemaligen Sowjetunion angesiedelt ist. Und um einen Bezug zu einem aktuellen Thema hier im Forum herzustellen: Das Spiel hat definitiv eine politische Message.

Hat Spaß gemacht, trotz (oder wegen?) seiner Kompaktheit. Nettes Spiel für einen oder zwei Abende.


----------



## Batze (21. März 2021)

2 Stunden.
So lange habe ich noch nie für ein Spiel gebraucht.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. März 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> 2 Stunden.
> So lange habe ich noch nie für ein Spiel gebraucht.


Ich fand's okay. Hat, wie gesagt, auch nur ca. 3 Euro gekostet und mir ist ein kurzes Spiel lieber, das mich über die ganze Spieldauer gut unterhält, als eines, das zig Stunden dauert und sich irgendwann nur noch wiederholt.


----------



## Vasilis (22. März 2021)

Seit einigen Monaten zocke ich Anno 1800 und muss sagen, das ich seit Jahren kein Spiel so ausgiebig gezockt habe, wie dieses. Auch wenn ich es schon x-mal neu begonnen habe, ist es immer grad wie ein neu gekauftes Spiel, an dem man besondere Freude hat.....Kompliment von meiner Seite aus an das Entwicklerteam. Besser hatte ich noch nie so viel Spielspass fürs Geld bekommen.

Ansonsten bin ich noch mit Resident Evil 2, Rocket League und Zelda: Links Awakening beschäftigt. Wenn es dann noch die Zeit zu lässt, immer wieder gerne alte Klassiker wie bei Capcom Arcade Stadium, oder Konamis Collection. Mehr davon bitte


----------



## fud1974 (22. März 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jo, nach 4 Stunden war's dann auch mit *Tell me why - Episode 1*.
> 
> Lässt mich etwas zwiegespalten zurück.  (...) und irgendwie dreht es sich fast ausschließlich um Tylers Geschlechtsumwandlung bzw. die ganze Vorgeschichte darum. Von Alyson erfährt man hingegen äußerst wenig.(..)



Ich hab alle Episoden durch (weil im Game Pass), und fand es ziemlich gut.

Ich fand es auch - zumindest über die Gesamtspieldauer, dass die Geschlechtsumwandlung von Tyler überhaupt nicht das große Thema war, ganz im Gegenteil.. das war nur ein Teilaspekt und wirkte überhaupt nicht erzwungen oder agendamäßig in den Vordergrund gestellt, gerade dieser natürliche Umgang mit dem Thema fand ich sehr gut!

Alyson.. muss ich schon überlegen, ob zu der noch was kam, aber im Gegensatz zu Tyler hat sie halt auch nicht so die mega-interessante Geschichte... Was noch an Vergangenheit aufkommt, betrifft eher mehr so beide, zumindest hab ich das so in Erinnerung.

Ich fand es jedenfalls ein schönes Ding, technisch waren vielleicht mal die Gesichter etwas statisch, wobei es stark auf die jeweilige Szene ankommt, manchmal sind sie sehr emotional wiedergegeben, ich denke, hier merkte man dass das Budget nicht endlos war.

Sehr schön waren manche Texturen und Details.. an der Wollmütze von Alyson meinte man jedes Härchen zu sehen usw.

Aber abgeschwiffen.. wenn ich schon im "Was spielt ihr gerade Thread" bin.. muss ich wohl dazu noch was beisteuern.

Auf der PS5 ... "Death Stranding" jetzt mal fertigkriegen. Kurioses Ding, irgendwie auch cool, zieht sich manchmal aber ganz schön.  Dann "Cyberpunk 2077" nach dem nächsten Patch der ja bald kommen soll weiter- und zuendespielen.. oder gar neu anfangen. Mal sehen. Lief auf der PS5 eigentlich schon ganz gut (im Gegensatz zur PS4 Standard... eieieiei, das war übel...)

Danach ist "Mass Effect Legendary Edititon" geplant... mal sehen ob sich das nicht mit CP2077 überschneidet.

Daneben diverse Racing Games für die ich mein Herz wiederentdeckt habe. Verdammter Puls, ich altere gerade bei online Rennen im Zeitraffer.

Auf dem PC gerade "Life is Strange: Before the Storm" angefangen (ha, passt ja!), dann kommt das auch mal weg, und ist für die entspannten Abende mal gut. Und wenn mich der Survival/Grind Reiz trifft, werde ich nach dem nächsten Patch "Medieval Dynasty" etwas weitermachen denke ich.


----------



## Markus841 (22. März 2021)

Zuletzt durchgespielt:
*
Super Mario Odyssey*
Das Hauptspiel ist durch und ich bin jetzt im "Endgame", wo ich noch ein paar Monde sammeln werde. Zum Glück bin ich keiner, der alles auf 100 % spielen muss, sonst würden mich die 1000 Monde ziemlich stressen  9 von 10

*Joe & Mac 2*
Der SNES Titel ist Teil von Nintendo Switch online. Es ist ein klassisches Jump & Run im Stil von Chuck Rock 2 auf dem Mega Drive, was ich sehr gerne gespielt hab. 8 von 10

*F-Zero*
Die Rennen machen insgesamt schon Laune und der Soundtrack ist immer noch top, sonst hat das Spiel in den ganzen Jahren schon ordentlich Federn gelassen. 6 von 10

Angespielt auf dem NES:

*Fire & Ice*
Der Nachfolger zu Salomons Key, mir sind beide zu schwer und ich bin ziemlich schnell ausgestiegen. Trotzdem tolle 8-Bit Puzzle Klassiker.

Angespielt auf dem SNES:

*Starfox*
Sehr schlecht gealtert mit der groben Polygongrafik, heutzutage würde man sowas als Low-Poly-Art anpreisen 

*Pilotwings*
Macht für ein paar Runden definitiv Spaß und bietet mal etwas anderes.

*Kirby´s Dream Course*
Ich liebe Kirby´s Adventure auf dem NES, leider handelt es sich hier um eine Art Golf Spiel, mit dem ich mich nicht so ganz anfreunden konnte.

Aktuell:

*Doom Eternal*
Ich bin mittlerweile im letzten Drittel und das Teil rockt wie Sau! Ich hatte schon mit dem Vorgänger meinen Spaß, aber Eternal toppt das letzte Doom locker! Ich hoffe, dass es nie zu Ende geht  Naja ich hab ja dann noch die beiden DLCs vor mir. Für mich einer der besten Shooter der letzten 10 Jahre.

*Demon´s Crest (SNES)*
Cooles Jump & Run, mal schauen, wie weit ich noch komme.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2021)

Bin seit heute an *Phantom Doctrine* dran welches ich kürzlich für nichtmal 4 Euro ergattert hab... Werd mich noch ein wenig darin einarbeiten müssen, es hat trotz deutlicher *XCOM*-Anleihen so einige Mechaniken die ich noch nicht ganz durchschaue (weshalb ich hier mal den leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad gewählt habe um vorzeitigen Frust zu vermeiden), und die Menü- bzw. Basis-Gestaltung macht einen recht überladenen Eindruck. Spannend ist das Agenten-Setting auf jeden Fall, trotz schwacher bzw. spärlich gehaltener Präsentation. Begrüße es aber dass sich die Entwickler nach *Hard West* an mehr Komplexität versuchen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. März 2021)

*Phantom Doctrine*

Langsam aber sicher fange ich an das Spiel besser zu verstehen und zu beherrschen. Manche Mechaniken und Fähigkeiten meiner Agenten lerne ich mehr durch pures Rumprobieren, die spielinterne Anleitung ist mir da doch zu oberflächlich. Ist und bleibt nicht so intuitiv wie *XCOM* und auch die Sichtlinien bzw. die Zielgenauigkeit der Gegner sind mir unverständlich genau  / hoch, muss ich aber so hinnehmen. Dieses Eigenheit kenne ich schon von *Hard West* nur zu gut.

Bei zwei Punkten hab ich allerdings immer noch Verständnisschwierigkeiten:
1. Wie mach ich den "Aufgeflogen"-Status eines Agenten wieder rückgängig?
2. Wie bzw. wo lerne ich die Fertigkeit Schalldämpfer an Waffen montieren zu können? Und wovon hängt das ab? In meinem Team gibt es nur eine einzige Agentin die auf eine ganz bestimmte Waffe spezialisiert ist welche entsprechend modifizierbar ist.

Falls das hier jemand liest der PD bereits gespielt hat, Erklärungen bitte hier hin. ^^


----------



## Batze (26. März 2021)

Ich versuch mich gerade in *Warhammer:Chaosbane*

So als Überbrückung bis Diablo kommt und ist gerade für nen 5er zu haben, also da macht man nicht viel falsch.


----------



## McDrake (26. März 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich versuch mich gerade in *Warhammer:Chaosbane*
> 
> So als Überbrückung bis Diablo kommt und ist gerade für nen 5er zu haben, also da macht man nicht viel falsch.


Hab mir das Game auch im Sale geholt.
Im Prinzip nicht für mich, sondern für meine Frau. Die mag solche Games.
Aber Diablo und GrimDawn sind schon durch.
Ihr macht das Game ebenfalls Spass.

Was aber lustig war: Sie hat auf einfach begonnen, wie eigentlich immer bei Spielen, da sie sich selber für einen Spieleinsteigerin hält. Jedoch stellte sie den Schwierigkeitsgrad schnell mal höher. 
Ich musste sie dann "leider" darauf hinweisen, dass sie bei weitem kein N00B mehr ist in Sachen Games... 
und schon gar nicht in diesem Genre


----------



## Batze (26. März 2021)

Ich spiele momentan  auf Normal und da kommt man ganz gut durch, also erstmal. Bin gerade Anfang Akt 2 angekommen bei L 21. Spiele mit der Bogendame. Geht ganz fluffig mit der.


----------



## McDrake (26. März 2021)

EIGENTLICH wollte ich *Control* spielen
(bin der Versuchung erlegen, den MS-Gamepass für 1.- für den ersten Monat auszuprobieren. Schande über mich)
AAABER mich frustiert grade ein Kampf mit einem fliegenden Gegner derart, dass ich das Gamer wieder von der Platte gelöscht habe.
Und hoppla, da taucht ja *Star Wars: Fallen Order* auf...
Ok, das wollte ich auch mal antesteten und ich muss sagen, das gefällt mir in den ersten zwei Stunden ausserordentlich. Ja, so muss ein Singleplayer-Game ausschauen.


----------



## Batze (26. März 2021)

Das wollte ich mir auch mal holen. habe dann aber erstmal ein paar YT Videos mir angeschaut und sofort habe ich es sein lassen. 
Also ein Spiel was von der Mechanik her eher einem TombRaider als Starwars ähnelt, nein danke. Also diese ganzen HüpfHüpf Einlagen ist das letzte was ich da brauche. TombRaider im Weltraum, nein Danke.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. März 2021)

Ich schiebe es irgendwie immer wieder vor mir her und kann nicht einmal sagen warum: Life is Strange 2 ist immer noch nicht durch.

Dafür hab ich mir jetzt nochmal ein kleines Indie 1st Person Erkundungsspiel namens *Paradise Lost* gekauft. Es ist halt ein typischer "Walking Simulator", wenn man es so nennen will (eigentlich mag ich den Begriff nicht, da man auch einen Shooter, RPG oder Adventure als Walking Simulator bezeichnen könnte, wenn man das Ganze auf diese eine Spielmechanik reduziert).

Wie auch immer: Man erkundet einen verlassenen Nazi-Bunker in einem fiktiven Nachkriegsszenario. Offenbar haben sich einige hochrangige Nazi-Offiziere und auserwählte Zivilisten in einem Fallout-artigen Bunker eingenistet, wo sie ihre eigene kleine Inzest-Community gegründet haben, um ihr Blut vor unreinen Einflüssen zu schützen.

Atmosphäre ist bisher gut, aber das Spiel scheint extrem linear zu sein. Hab bisher knapp eine Stunde gespielt, Spielzeit soll zwischen 3 und 5 Stunden insgesamt sein, je nach Spieltempo und Erkundungstrieb. Bin gespannt, in welche Richtung sich die Story entwickelt und ob der Bunker wirklich so verlassen ist, wie es scheint.

Das Setting erinnert optisch an eine Mischung aus Wolfenstein und Biostock mit einem Hauch Fallout. Keine Grafikbombe, aber für einen Indie-Titel ist's ganz hübsch.


*edit*

Auf Jedi Fallen Order hätte ich irgendwie auch nochmal Bock, aber ich hab's damals refundet, weil ich erstens technische Probleme hatte (extrem lange Ladezeiten von mehreren Minuten trotz SSD) und irgendwie auch mit dem Souls Like Konzept (es gibt zwar was zu klettern, aber mich hat das Spiel weit mehr an Dark Souls erinnert, als an Tomb Raider) nicht warm geworden bin. Evtl. gebe ich dem Spiel irgendwann nochmal eine Chance. 

Aber in Sachen Sci-Fi steht vorher definitiv die Remaster-Version der Mass Effect Trilogie auf dem Plan. Ich hoffe das Paket wird keine Enttäuschung werden.


----------



## McDrake (26. März 2021)

Souls-Like mag ich auch nicht wirklich. und genau darum hats mich bisher abgeschreckt... wegen den ganzen Berichten diesbezüglich
Hab bisher bei FO aber bisher nicht so ein Gefühl wie bei einem DarkSouls, welches ich nach jeweils 2 Stunden wieder deinstalliert habe. Bei FO gibts ja verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade und ich empfinde das Spiel eher als eine Art Mischung zwischen TR(Uncharted) mit einer Priese DarkSoul.
Denn die Geschichte wird hier schön erzähl und man lässt den Spieler nicht in der Schwebe.
(Wobei ich da manchmal denke, dass Gamedesigner einfach tolle Sachen aneinander gliedern, ohne sich Gedanken zu machen und Fans kommen dann mit den wirrsten Theorien von selbst auf IRGENDEINE Geschichte  )


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. März 2021)

Meine erste Zeit in "Dorfromantik" verbacht. Ist schon kolossal entspannend, auch mit der Musik und den netten Soundeffekten im Hintergrund, und meine bessere Hälfte ist fast begeisterter als ich. Hat gute Ansätze, erinnert mich an "Islanders", auch dort muss man Boni erreichen um im Spiel weiterzukommen - noch entspannender wird dann wohl der Kreativmodus, und ich freue mich sehr auf den und auf künftige Updates, vor allem was noch mehr Animationen angeht.


----------



## MichaelG (27. März 2021)

Aktuell spiele ich aufgrund des Battlepasses überwiegend nur Warthunder. Und wenn das neue Crafting-Event losgeht (vermutlich Mitte/Ende kommende Woche) sowieso. Ich will die Early F4F Phantom II für Deutschland haben, für die Russen gibt es die Selbstfahrlafette Su-76D (Prototypen gabs davon) und mal sehen ob und was noch dazu kommt. Meistens waren es ja 3-4 Vehicle je Event.


----------



## Loosa (27. März 2021)

Gerade *Herr der Ringe Online* heruntergeladen. Da hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr nach dem Rechten gesehen und es juckt mal wieder in den Fingern. 2-3 Erweiterungen, neue Klassen, neue Rassen... ich bin gespannt.

Auch wenn es wohl so laufen wird wie immer. Einen neuer Heiler erstellen um mich wieder an die Skill zu gewöhnen - und die Lust verlieren, bevor ich meinen Main überhaupt angefasst habe. 
Au Backe, der hängt immer noch bei Level 65! Die Levelgrenze liegt mittlerweile bei 130. 


/edit: _You have been playing for: 3 months 2 weeks 4 days 10 hours 5 minutes 47 seconds_


----------



## Batze (27. März 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Gerade *Herr der Ringe Online* heruntergeladen. Da hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr nach dem Rechten gesehen und es juckt mal wieder in den Fingern. 2-3 Erweiterungen, neue Klassen, neue Rassen... ich bin gespannt.
> 
> Auch wenn es wohl so laufen wird wie immer. Einen neuer Heiler erstellen um mich wieder an die Skill zu gewöhnen - und die Lust verlieren, bevor ich meinen Main überhaupt angefasst habe.
> Au Backe, der hängt immer noch bei Level 65! Die Levelgrenze liegt mittlerweile bei 130.


Ich mach das aber auch immer so wenn ich bei einem MMO mal nach langer Zeit wieder reinschauen möchte. Erstmal Neuen Char anfangen um wieder reinzukommen.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. April 2021)

Auf der einen Seite ist es immer ein gutes Gefühl ein Spiel abzuschließen, weil dann wieder "Platz" für Neues da ist. Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber natürlich auch schade, wenn es ein gutes Spiel war.


*Paradise Lost*

Fiktiver WW2 Nachkriegs-"Walking Simulator" mit schöner Grafik und Atmosphäre in einem verlassenen Nazi-Bunker, ist mit ca. 4 1/2 Stunden durchgespielt, was für nen Preis von ca. 12 Euro meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung ist (zum Release hab ich sogar nur 8 Euro bezahlt, glaube ich). War insgesamt ganz gut, aber auch kein Meisterwerk. Die Story war interessant, aber so richtig mitgerissen hat's mich trotzdem nicht und auch die Spielwelt war sehr statisch, linear und wenig interaktiv.


*Spiritfarer*

Ein bis zwei Stunden (= ein Zockabend) sollten noch drin sein. Ein paar lose Enden werden noch abgeschlossen, dann bin ich dami auch durch ... leider. Das Spiel hat mir wirklich viel Spaß gemacht. Das Gameplay ist simpel und kaum herausfordernd (eine Art Sidescroller Stardew Valley auf dem Schiff der Seelenfährfrau, wo man Verstorbene auf ihrer letzten Reise begleitet), aber die Atmosphäre, die Charaktere, die kurzen, aber interessanten Dialoge und das insgesamt sehr durchdacht ausbalancierte Spielgefühl machen einfach Spaß, wenn man auf solche Spiele steht. Mir würden zwar noch ein paar Dinge einfallen, die ich kritisieren könnte, aber das wäre meckern auf hohem Niveau. Mir wurde das Spiel in über 35 Stunden Spielzeit zu keiner Zeit langweilig und das Aufbauen, Verbessern usw. artete zu keinem Moment in Grinding aus. Ich hab lange gezögert bis ich mir das Spiel gekauft habe, aber letztendlich hab ich's zu keiner Zeit bereut.


Und jetzt bin ich am überlegen, was ich als nächstes spiele. Im Auge hätte ich *Greedfall*, *Vampyr* oder auch *The Sinking City*. Irgendwas mit viel Atmosphäre, ein bisschen Action, schön gemachter 3d Spielwelt (nicht zwingend Open World) in der es viel zu entdecken gibt und ner interessanten Story, egal ob RPG oder (Action) Adventure. Alle drei Spiele sehen aktuell genau nach dem aus, was ich gerade suche. Vielleicht lasse ich das Würfelorakel entscheiden ... oder meine Laune am Tag, an dem ich's kaufe.

*edit* Hab mal spontan *Control *gekauft. Nach Spiritfarer kommt das dann erstmal dran.


----------



## McDrake (3. April 2021)

So, nach ein paar Stunden *Fallen Order :*
Das Game macht je länger, desto mehr Laune.
Der erste Planet ist ja eher semi-spektakulär. Was die Umgebung, als auch die Gegner betrifft.
Von der Geschichte her ebenfalls nicht spannend.

Hat man den dann hinter sich, wirds aber sehr abwechslungsreich.
Mal bissl mehr klettern um Geheime Wege zu finden, dann gibts da ein Rätsel ...
Sehr schön gestaltete Levels und zwischendurch auch mal brachiale Action in einem AT-AT.
Teilweise ganz grosses Kino.

Die Gegner sind auf meinem geringen Schwierigkeitsgrad machbar, aber nicht zu einfach. Ok, nehmen wir mal den Grossteil der Trooper raus. Aber wozu taugen die sonst 
Hatte echt  die Befürchtung, dass es mir hier so gehen würde, wie bei anderen Souls-Like. 
Nämlich, dass ich nach 30 Minuten das Handtuch werfe.
Ok, die Gegner respawnen nach einer Meditation. Ist hier aber nicht schlimm, da man meist "vorwärts" in einem Level geht und viele Abkürzungen freischaltet. Der Frustfaktor ist sehr gering.


----------



## Bonkic (3. April 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die Gegner sind auf meinem geringen Schwierigkeitsgrad machbar, aber nicht zu einfach. Ok, nehmen wir mal den Grossteil der Trooper raus. Aber wozu taugen die sonst
> Hatte echt  die Befürchtung, dass es mir hier so gehen würde, wie bei anderen Souls-Like.
> Nämlich, dass ich nach 30 Minuten das Handtuch werfe.
> Ok, die Gegner respawnen nach einer Meditation. Ist hier aber nicht schlimm, da man meist "vorwärts" in einem Level geht und viele Abkürzungen freischaltet. Der Frustfaktor ist sehr gering.



klingt gut. genau das war nämlich auch meine befürchtung und der grund, weshalb ich fallen order bislang links liegen gelassen hab.


----------



## McDrake (3. April 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> klingt gut. genau das war nämlich auch meine befürchtung und der grund, weshalb ich fallen order bislang links liegen gelassen hab.


Dafür wären halt Demos gut. Ohne den 1.-Pass von MS für den ersten Monat, hätte ich das Game nie angeschaut. 
Ok, Ziel vom Pass ist erfüllt...beidseitig, wie ich fairerweise zugeben muss. Die Auswahl MS/EA ist schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## golani79 (3. April 2021)

*Metal Gear Solid IV*

Phu .. tu mir grade noch ein wenig schwer - war ziemlich viel Information wieder zur ganzen Story - glaub das muss ich erstmal ein wenig sacken lassen.


Das Ende, schwer einzustufen für mich .. eher gut oder doch mehr traurig?

Wobei ich in Richtung traurig und eher tragisch tendiere, wenn man sich das Gesamtpaket der Story bis Ende Teil IV ansieht.

Irgendwie bin ich grade ziemlich "weg" .. haben nicht viele Spiele geschafft bisher, aber MGS IV hat bei mir wohl nen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen gerade - und das, obwohl es vom Gameplay her schon ein bissl gar actionlastig war.

Kojima hat's schon drauf!


----------



## Neawoulf (4. April 2021)

*Control Ultimate Edition*

Spontankauf vor ein paar Tagen, da ich mal wieder Lust auf ein bisschen "stumpfe" Action mit schöner Grafik hatte (ich muss auch noch Cyberpunk 2077 weiterspielen). Die Beleuchtung ist echt beeindruckend, das Leveldesign selbst schwankt zwischen langweilig und ziemlich cool. Performance ist mit Raytracing ganz okay, auch wenn ich in einigen Szenen leichte Ruckler habe (1440p mit DLSS).

Was mir nicht gefällt, sind die leichten Souls Like Elemente. Wenn man stirbt verliert man 10% "Erfahrung/Währung". An sich ist die Strafe nicht wirklich hart genug, um daraus ein hardcore Souls Like zu machen, aber es ist immer noch nervig genug, um sich darüber zu ärgern. Hätte man meiner Meinung nach weglassen können, da ich fürchte, dass ich später im Spiel für bestimmte Fähigkeiten/Upgrades evtl. grinden zu müssen (ich hasse grinden).

Die Kämpfe machen bisher Spaß aufgrund der verschiedenen Fähigkeiten, auch wenn ich noch häufiger damit zu kämpfen habe im Kampf die Orientierung zu behalten. Der erste Bosskampf war recht hart, aber nach einigen Minuten machbar, auch weil die Speicherpunkte nicht allzu weit voneinander entfernt liegen. Allerdings hab ich jetzt doch irgendwie Angst davor, wie das Spiel erst im späteren Verlauf abgehen wird. Hoffentlich habe ich dazu das nötige Geschick/die nötige Frustresistenz. Positiv fällt mir hier auf jeden Fall das sehr direkte und  reaktionsschnelle Aiming und Movement mit Maus und Tastatur auf. Fühlt sich einfach gut an.

Setting und Story sind zwar irgendwie cool, aber auch äußerst abgedreht. Ich hatte gelesen, dass das Spiel im selben Universum spielt wie Alan Wake. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was ich davon halten soll. Alan Wake würde ich eigentlich lieber als Horror-Universum für sich betrachten, anstatt "wissenschaftliche" Hintergründe zu erfahren. Vermutlich werde ich daher wohl den Alan Wake DLC auch nicht spielen.

Alles in allem aber nach ca. 4 Stunden Spielzeit ein nettes Actionspiel mit tollen Grafikeffekten, schwankendem Leveldesign, coolem Setting und ein paar netten und ein paar weniger netten Spielmechaniken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2021)

*Phantom Doctrine*

Ca. 22 Stunden auf dem Tacho, gefühlt etwa bei 50% der Story angekommen. Nach der mehrstündigen "Eingewöhnungsphase" läuft es ziemlich routiniert, um nicht zu sagen etwas zu leicht ab. Den Missionen mangelt es für meinen Geschmack an Ziel-Varianz, man macht fast immer das Gleiche: Alle Agenten eliminieren, eine Terror-Zelle sprengen, eine Ziel-Person entführen bzw. befreien oder Informationen stehlen. Auch besonders harte oder spezielle Gegner wie in XCOM sind hier absolute Mangelware.
Die Hintergrundgeschichte verfolge ich auch nicht mehr wirklich, ich suche bei der Informationsanalyse einfach nur die Verbindungsschlagwörter aus den Dokumenten raus und fertig. Wird einfach nicht spannend oder interessant genug präsentiert.

Immerhin, ich schreite frustfrei voran. Bleibt weiterhin spaßig genug um weiter zu spielen, trotzdem schade dass aus dem Agenten-Setting zu wenig Spannung und Überraschungsmomente herausgeholt wurden.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (4. April 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> *Metal Gear Solid IV*
> 
> Phu .. tu mir grade noch ein wenig schwer - war ziemlich viel Information wieder zur ganzen Story - glaub das muss ich erstmal ein wenig sacken lassen.
> 
> ...


Hoffe du hast nicht schon bei den ersten Credits aus gemacht wenn du das Ende eher als traurig und tragisch empfindest. Denn das richtige Ende kommt erst nach den ersten Credits. 

Hatte die ersten 4 Teile auch erst vor kurzem nochmal durch gespielt. Ist und bleibt meine Lieblingsspieleserie. Zumindest bis Teil 4. Danach kam von Kojima leider nichts gutes mehr.


----------



## golani79 (4. April 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Hoffe du hast nicht schon bei den ersten Credits aus gemacht wenn du das Ende eher als traurig und tragisch empfindest. Denn das richtige Ende kommt erst nach den ersten Credits.
> 
> Hatte die ersten 4 Teile auch erst vor kurzem nochmal durch gespielt. Ist und bleibt meine Lieblingsspieleserie. Zumindest bis Teil 4. Danach kam von Kojima leider nichts gutes mehr.



Keine Angst - hab alles gesehen 
Credits schau ich prinzipiell meist bis zum Ende.

Es hat zwar auch seine guten Seiten, das Ende, aber insgesamt für mich .. ich glaub, "bittersweet" würde es ganz gut treffen.


----------



## McDrake (8. April 2021)

*Fallen Order* durch...
Mal wieder ein Spiel, welches eine schöne Länge hat für meinen Geschmack.
Allerdings hatte ich am Ende einen Bug, welcher mich beinahe zur Weissglut
 getrieben hat.

Schön, dass man nach Abschluss der Kampagne die Welten weiter erkunden kann, wenn man möchte.
Daneben kann man sich Herausforderungen stellen und Gegnertruppen zusammenstellen, gegen die man antritt.


----------



## McDrake (12. April 2021)

*A Plague Tale: Innocent*
durch

Sehr stimmig. Sowohl von der Geschichte, als auch von der Grafik her.
Spielerisch interessante Punkte. 
Aber 2-3 Passagen, welche mich ein wenig genervt haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2021)

*Phantom Doctrine*

45 Stunden. Das Ende scheint in greifbarer Nähe, trotzdem, das Spiel zieht sich so langsam wie Kaugummi.
Gemessen für ein 4 Euro-Schnäppchen sicherlich ein mehr als ordentlicher Umfang, und für sich ist der Titel insgesamt auch gar nicht übel  (wenn auch nicht auf Firaxis-Niveau)... Aber eine Kampagnen-Länge von 30 bis max. 40 Stunden ähnlich der *XCOM*-Spiele hätte hier auch dicke gereicht.

Vielleicht noch 1 oder 2 Spielabende, dann müsste ich durch sein. Danach brauche ich wieder mal was mit mehr Tempo und Story. ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. April 2021)

*Borderlands 3*

Bin grad beim Blutgeld-DLC und hab festgestellt, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad von DLC zu DLC zu Hauptspiel arg schwankt. Aber kreativ sind sie und bieten teilweise sogar echt interessante Storylines. Generell motiviert mich das Spiel irgendwie immer weiter und es wird nicht langweilig.


----------



## HanFred (15. April 2021)

*Outer Wilds*

Puzzle & explore, Atrophysik ohne Rechnerei, Sci-Fi, abgefahrenes Setting... was will ich mehr? Dieses Spiel ist ein sehr gelungenes Kunstwerk! Nur noch ein Fragezeichen ist offen auf der Karte, d.h. ich bin wohl bald durch.


----------



## Strauchritter (15. April 2021)

Nachdem sich unsere *WoW* Gilde vor knapp vier Wochen aufgelöst hat, habe ich nach über 16 Jahren (nicht immer durchgehend, Cata und Legion skipped bzw. kaum) WoW Lebewohl gesagt, Spiel deinstalliert und alles was dazu gehört. 
War insgesamt eine sehr schöne Zeit und WoW ist und bleibt eines meiner Lieblingsspiele.
Allerdings war es anfänglich (2-3 Tage) schon ein komisches Gefühl so ohne WoW aber mittlerweile ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich WoW (zumindest die letzten Jahre) nicht wirklich wegen dem Spiel an sich gespielt habe, sondern vielmehr wegen den Leuten (Reallifefreunde und Gildis). Und mit denen kann ich ja trotzdem weiterhin Kontakt halten und wir spielen halt andere Sachen. 

Aktuell haben wir u.a. *Phasmophobia* für uns entdeckt, für die 12€ wirklich ein cooles Koop-Spiel. 
Und das erste seit Dead Space bei dem ich das Licht im Zimmer an hatte beim spielen  
Dieser dumme singende Kindergeist, ich sag's euch  (Ja, ich bin gestorben^^)

Und dann wurde ich noch mit *Star Citizen *angefixt. 
In Bälde soll ja der Patch auf die 3.13 Alpha kommen, bin gespannt.
Nachdem ich das Spiel (inkl. SQ42 und Schiff) schon 2014 oder 2015 geschenkt bekommen habe und die Berichterstattung zum Spiel seither mit Interesse und seeehr viel Skepsis verfolgt habe, ist das Game nun nach all der Zeit auf dem Rechner gelandet und wird seit circa zwei Wochen mehr oder weniger intensiv bespielt. Mehr^^
Um es kurz zu machen, von der Skepsis ist nicht mehr viel übrig und darum ich hab das Spiel mittlerweile auch schon ganz gut finanziell unterstützt xD Zukünftig wohl noch mehr, bissl was steht noch auf meinem Wunschzettel 
Ja ist eine Alpha und ja es gibt Bugs, zum Teil auch Gamebreaking (gerade die Server und Starmap sind aktuell eher meh..). 
Nichtdestotrotz übt das Spiel, zumindest auf mich, auch jetzt schon eine sehr große Faszination aus und bietet mir aktuell sehr viel mehr Spielspaß als viele andere Titel, gerade wenn man eben im Hinterkopf hat es ist nur(!) die Alpha. Star Citizen hat in meinen Augen sehr viel Potenzial und ich hoffe das fertige Produkt irgendwann noch erleben zu dürfen^^ Ich habe seinerzeit auch sehr viel *Elite Dangerous* gespielt (Fer-de-Lance ) und mMn hat SC jetzt schon ED eingeholt und in manchen Bereichen auch überholt. Und es ist ein krasser Screenshotgenerator 

Und dann habe ich im Sale *Horizon Zero Dawn* erworben, bin aber mangels Zeit (oder deren Priorisierung^^) bislang nicht über das Introvideo hinaus gekommen. Freu mich aber sehr darauf, dem Spiel hoffentlich bald die verdiente(?) Aufmerksamkeit zu widmen.

So long and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. April 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Nachdem sich unsere *WoW* Gilde vor knapp vier Wochen aufgelöst hat, habe ich nach über 16 Jahren (nicht immer durchgehend, Cata und Legion skipped bzw. kaum) WoW Lebewohl gesagt, Spiel deinstalliert und alles was dazu gehört.
> War insgesamt eine sehr schöne Zeit und WoW ist und bleibt eines meiner Lieblingsspiele.
> Allerdings war es anfänglich (2-3 Tage) schon ein komisches Gefühl so ohne WoW aber mittlerweile ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich WoW (zumindest die letzten Jahre) nicht wirklich wegen dem Spiel an sich gespielt habe, sondern vielmehr wegen den Leuten (Reallifefreunde und Gildis). Und mit denen kann ich ja trotzdem weiterhin Kontakt halten und wir spielen halt andere Sachen.


Ich hab zwar selbst vor drei Jahren oder so aufgehört, aber ja. Es war ne schöne Zeit. Letztlich aber habe auch ich das Spiel nur der Leute und meiner Freunde wegen gespielt. Motiviert genug, um mich ausgiebig mit meiner Klasse zu beschäftigen etc., war ich nie. Trotzdem hat es Spaß gemacht, aber ohne meine Freunde hätte ich das Spiel vermutlich schon zu BC-Zeiten liegen gelassen.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. April 2021)

*Control Ultimate Edition*

Langsam nähere ich mich dem Ende mit knapp 30 Stunden. *edit* Update: Das Hauptspiel ist durchgespielt mit 29,7 Stunden. Das Spiel war/ist doch umfangreicher, als ich dachte und wurde keine Sekunde langweilig. Besonders gut gefallen mir die Leveldesigns und das spaßige Kampfsystem mit zahlreichen Fähigkeiten, die man erlernen und ausbauen kann.

Das Spiel ist keine echte Open World, aber nach und nach öffnen sich immer weitere Bereiche der Spielwelt, die recht nichtlinear erkundet werden können. Viele Bereiche sind auch sehr vertikal aufgebaut, auf Dark Souls artige Weise mit Abkürzungen verknüpft und haben viele geheime Orte, die man entdecken kann. Qualitativ kein Arkane Studios Niveau (die machen, zusammen früher mit Looking Glass Studios, meiner Meinung nach einfach die besten 3d-Leveldesigns), aber auch nicht allzu weit entfernt. Auf jeden Fall hat die ganze Spielwelt weit mehr Charakter, als die ganzen von Ubisoft inspirierten Open World Spiele.

Grafisch ist das Spiel auch ne Bombe, nur die Locations sind teilweise ein wenig eintönig. Man spielt halt die ganze Zeit in einer geheimen Forschungseinrichtung, was ein wenig an Half-Life 1 oder Prey (2017) erinnert, wenn auch weniger futuristisch.

Eines war an dem Spiel jedoch echt schlecht: Die deutsche Synchro. Keine Ahnung, wie man die bei einem Triple-A Spiel so verbocken kann.


*Vampyr*

Ein Nachfolger für Control steht auch schon bereit: Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen Vampyr (Action-RPG von Dontnod, wo man im frühen 20. Jahrhundert zur Zeit der spanischen Grippe als frisch gebackener Vampir in London sein Unwesen treibt) gekauft, allerdings nur mal ca. 15 Minuten reingespielt. Keine Grafikbombe, aber die Atmosphäre kommt zumindest zu Anfang sehr gut rüber. Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, was das Spiel kann.

Erst wird aber, wie gesagt, Control und evtl. dessen erster DLC beendet. Den Alan Wake DLC werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht spielen, da ich Alan Wake als Horrorspiel mochte und für mich persönlich nicht zu viele "wissenschaftliche" Erklärungen für die Ereignisse dort haben möchte, da das für mich ein wenig die Story entmystifizieren könnte.


*Dorfromantik*

Und zwischendurch spiele ich auch mal eine kleine Runde Dorfromantik. Wer's nicht kennt (obwohl's seit Wochen immer wieder mal erwähnt wird): Das ist eine Art Brett-/Kartenspiel, wo man aus zufälligen sechseckigen Karten eine Welt zusammensetzen muss, bei der die Kanten der Karten zu den Nachbarkarten passen. Das Prinzip ist einfach, aber je größer die Karte wird, desto schwieriger wird es das perfekte Plätzchen für jede Karte zu finden. Dazu gibt es noch Aufgaben, wo man z. B. einen Wald, ein Dorf oder eine Bahnstrecke von einer bestimmten Größe bauen muss. Erfolgreiche Aufgaben oder perfekt platzierte Karten schalten weitere Karten für den Stapel frei.

Mein Rekord bisher liegt bei knapp unter 11.000 Punkten, da ist garantiert noch mehr drin. Mir fehlt eine Option den letzten Zug zurückzunehmen, falls ich mal versehentlich falsch klicke. Ansonsten ist das Spiel perfekt für zwischendurch, da man auch jederzeit pausieren und später weitermachen kann.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. April 2021)

hatte auch grad noch Dorf-Erlebnise, allerdings waren die eher semi-romatisch 

Village Demo





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w2f6fFhyvsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (20. April 2021)

*Halo: Reach* durchgespielt.

Grafisch nun mal kein Brett. Spielerisch gut.
Was mich getrieben hat, war die Geschichte.
Ich spielte vor "Urzeiten" mal ein... oder gar DAS HALO auf dem XBox und fand da das Setting schon spannend.

Wenn man REACH jetzt noch so gemacht hätte wie Republic Commando, also die Teammitglieder Befehle geben...


----------



## LOX-TT (25. April 2021)

*Village* die Zweite Demo, dieses mal im Schloss. Keine Ahnung ob ich die Demo fast geschafft hab oder nicht, hab mich da mehrmals total verlaufen und bei einem Rätsel erst viel zu spät geblickt was ich machen musste, kurz vor Ablauf der Zeit

[VIDEO]



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YGBeCWL3Y38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. April 2021)

*Vampyr*

Ich bin immer noch mit Vampyr beschäftigt, inzwischen hab ich ca. 26 Stunden zusammen. Und ich ärgere mich ein wenig, dass ich das Spiel nicht schon eher gekauft habe. 

Mir persönlich gefällt es bisher nämlich richtig gut. Die Grafik, die Atmosphäre, die Soundkulisse, das Leveldesign, die Story, die Dialoge, die Lore, das Kampfsystem ... im Ernst: Ich hab bisher wirklich nur sehr wenig am Spiel auszusetzen.

Es gibt zwar ein paar technische Problemchen, z. B. ist die Kamera in Kämpfen auf engem Raum manchmal ein wenig zickig und es gab einen Fall, wo eine Dialogoption nicht ganz klar war, was zum Tod eines wichtigen Charakters geführt hat (für mich bisher der einzige Punkt, der mich wirklich am Spiel gestört hat), aber da die haben andere Spiele auch.

Das Spiel fühlt sich, obwohl es von Dontnod kommt, auch ganz und gar nicht nach einem Life is Strange mit Vampir-Setting an. Es erinnert mich eher an eine Art Thief/Dishonored ohne den Stealth Part, dafür mit mehr Action und Dialogen und einer kleinen, aber detaillierten relativ offenen Spielwelt. Und die Spielwelt gehört zu den atmosphärischsten, die ich bisher in einem Action RPG gesehen habe.

Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht und ob das Spiel auch weiterhin sein hohes Niveau halten kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2021)

*80's Overdrive*

Nach über 50 Rundenstrategie wollte ich wie ja wie angekündigt nun was mit Story und Tempo spielen... Tja... Irgendwie blieb es aber "nur" beim Tempo. ^^
Für nen Euro vor wenigen Tagen diesen kleinen Retro-Racer geschnappt. Ein ganz simpler Oldschool-Arcarde-Racer im Stile von Lotus 3, nur schwerer, schneller und mit etwas Finanz-Management. Preisgelder dürfen oder besser MÜSSEN hier für Wagenverbesserungen, neue Boliden, verbrauchten Sprit und Fahrzeugbeschädigungen ausgegeben werden, sonst kommt man nur sehr mühsam und mit zig Neustarts weiter, denn neben frechen Gegnern und mal mehr, mal weniger ausgeprägter Verkehrsdichte wollen mich auch ab und an die Bullen zum Anhalten bewegen, bloss weil ich mit knapp 300 Sachen über den Asphalt hetze...  
Denke einmal die gesamte Rennkarriere meistern und gut ist, bin nach 5 Stunden schon mit der Hälfte durch.


----------



## McDrake (3. Mai 2021)

*Halo CE* durch

Tja, was gibts zu dem Game noch zu sagen?
Die Levels wiederholen sich teilweise arg.
Und ohne Bodenmarkierungen wüsste man teilweise echt nicht, wohin man sich wenden sollte.
Zwischendurch gibts dann aber wieder ein paar Highlights mit "spezielleren" Missionen.
Die Deutsche Synchro ist mMn nah an der Schmerzgrenze... für so ein Titel eigentlich nicht akzeptabel.
Da wäre keine Synchro schon wieder besser gewesen 
Bissl störend empfand ich den Respawn der Gegner: Geht man ein wenig zurück im Level, tauchen die Gegner immer wieder auf. Oder geht man nicht weit genug nach Vorn, das selbe.

Grafisch hat das Remastered wirklich den (Wieder)Spielwert gebracht.
Hier kleiner Vergleich im Jungel... andere Vergleiche sind ja im Screeshot-Threat zu sehen 




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/gQMG8ZJ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/H0DZ13t

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Mai 2021)

Ich spiele grad *Divinity: Original Sin* und *Original Sin 2*.

Teil 1 hatte ich laaange Zeit nicht mehr angerührt und Teil 2 hatte ich nie durch gespielt. Obwohl beide Spiele zu den besten RPGs zählen, die ich im Laufe meiner "Gamer-Karriere" gespielt habe. Vor allem Original Sin 2.

Im direkten Vergleich muss ich jedoch sagen, dass mir die Kämpfe in Teil 1 grundsätzlich besser gefallen. In Teil 2 werden die Kämpfe gefühlt arg in die Länge gezogen, aufgrund der physischen und magischen Rüstung. Trotzdem sind beides hervorragende RPGs. Auch wenn Teil 2 nicht ganz so albern geraten ist, wie Teil 1.


----------



## Zybba (3. Mai 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In Teil 2 werden die Kämpfe gefühlt arg in die Länge gezogen, aufgrund der physischen und magischen Rüstung. Trotzdem sind beides hervorragende RPGs. Auch wenn Teil 2 nicht ganz so albern geraten ist, wie Teil 1.


Stimmt schon.
Ich habs seit Release nicht mehr gespielt, aber teilweise machte da ein Level-Up einen extremen Unterschied aus.
Da stimmte das Balancing gefühlt nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Mai 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Stimmt schon.
> Ich habs seit Release nicht mehr gespielt, aber teilweise machte da ein Level-Up einen extremen Unterschied aus.
> Da stimmte das Balancing gefühlt nicht.


So extrem ist der Unterschied eigentlich nicht. Aber da der Level Cap jetzt auch nicht so hoch ausfällt (glaub, bei 20 war Schluss), sollte von Level zu Level sowieso ein spürbarer Unterschied gegeben sein.


----------



## Zybba (3. Mai 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> So extrem ist der Unterschied eigentlich nicht.


Kann gut sein, dass sie mittlerweile nachgebessert haben.
Ich sag ja, hatte zuletzt die Releaseversion gespielt.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Mai 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Halo CE* durch
> 
> Tja, was gibts zu dem Game noch zu sagen?
> Die Levels wiederholen sich teilweise arg.
> ...



ich hab damals nur mal halo: reach ausprobiert als ich ein paar monate game pass hatte.
was soll ich sagen? ich war doch äußerst underwhelmed, muss ich sagen: häßliche gegner, doofe ki, völlig belanglose levels etc. pp. nach 2 oder 3 stunden hatte ich schon keinerlei lust mehr weiterzuspielen. vielleicht hab ich nicht lange genug durchgehalten, oder sollte mal die richtigen remakes aus der mce ausprobieren; aber das war wirklich mal so gar nicht mein fall.


----------



## MrFob (3. Mai 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hab damals nur mal halo: reach ausprobiert als ich ein paar monate game pass hatte.
> was soll ich sagen? ich war doch äußerst underwhelmed, muss ich sagen: häßliche gegner, doofe ki, völlig belanglose levels etc. pp. nach 2 oder 3 stunden hatte ich schon keinerlei lust mehr weiterzuspielen. vielleicht hab ich nicht lange genug durchgehalten, oder sollte mal die richtigen remakes aus der mce ausprobieren; aber das war wirklich mal so gar nicht mein fall.


Ich habe die MCE (auch mit gamepass mal) immerhin von Reach bis etwa zur Haelfte von Halo 2 gespielt und mir ging es aehnlich. Ich fand eigentlich weder das gameplay noch die Praensetation besonders spektakulaer. Vielleicht muss man damals dabei gewesen sein.


----------



## McDrake (3. Mai 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hab damals nur mal halo: reach ausprobiert als ich ein paar monate game pass hatte.
> was soll ich sagen? ich war doch äußerst underwhelmed, muss ich sagen: häßliche gegner, doofe ki, völlig belanglose levels etc. pp. nach 2 oder 3 stunden hatte ich schon keinerlei lust mehr weiterzuspielen. vielleicht hab ich nicht lange genug durchgehalten, oder sollte mal die richtigen remakes aus der mce ausprobieren; aber das war wirklich mal so gar nicht mein fall.


Ganz ehrlich: Nö, muss nicht unbedingt sein. Ist einfach so, dass ich mal wieder nen Shooter spielen wollte und ich fand, dass man die Teile gespielt haben sollte und bin bissl hängen geblieben. Aber episch waren due zwei Teile, welche uch gespielt habe, nicht.


----------



## Vordack (3. Mai 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich spiele grad *Divinity: Original Sin* und *Original Sin 2*.
> Im direkten Vergleich muss ich jedoch sagen, dass mir die Kämpfe in Teil 1 grundsätzlich besser gefallen. In Teil 2 werden die Kämpfe gefühlt arg in die Länge gezogen, *aufgrund der physischen und magischen Rüstung.* Trotzdem sind beides hervorragende RPGs. Auch wenn Teil 2 nicht ganz so albern geraten ist, wie Teil 1.


Guck Dir mal die Mod an:  https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=1953266629

Ist nur 14 MB groß


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Mai 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Guck Dir mal die Mod an:  https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=1953266629
> 
> Ist nur 14 MB groß


Werd ich mir mal geben. Danke.  



Zybba schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, dass sie mittlerweile nachgebessert haben.
> Ich sag ja, hatte zuletzt die Releaseversion gespielt.


Scheinbar. Ich hab gestern drei Versuche für n Bosskampf im ersten Gebiet gebraucht. Meine Truppe war Level 7 und der Boss Level 6, der auch einige Untote und Insekten beschworen hat. Ist gewiss meinem eigenen taktischen Unvermögen geschuldet, aber war schon nicht ohne.


----------



## McDrake (4. Mai 2021)

HALO 2
WTF??????

Reach gespielt, nett, wenigstens abwechslungsreich
HALO CE, dank aufpolierter Grafik spielbar

Dann mal ran an HALO 2, weil... halt... weil nun mal
CGI-Intro vom feinsten oO
Aber das war ja so die Zeit: Tolle Zwischensequenzen, Spielegrafik, mäh.
Aber... ach ja: DA bekommt die Allianz (also die Aliens) auf einmal einen Platz in der Story.
Inklusiv (guter!) Synchro. Bin grad vollkommen geflasht, nach den ersten beiden Teilen.
Und das grafische Upgrade kann sich hier umsomehr sehen lassen:




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/kgxyjWJ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/jyRcAkP

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## fud1974 (4. Mai 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dann mal ran an HALO 2, weil... halt... weil nun mal
> CGI-Intro vom feinsten oO



Das ist halt die Master Chief Collection.. die bekam schon zu XBox  One - Exclusive Zeiten diese Hammer CGI Sequenzen nachträglich spendiert. Irgendwie wurde das aber mittlerweile von vielen vergessen dass da für die Collection ein Riesen Aufwand gefahren worden ist... damals war das Thema als die "MCC" gerade rauskam.


----------



## McDrake (4. Mai 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das ist halt die Master Chief Collection.. die bekam schon zu XBox  One - Exclusive Zeiten diese Hammer CGI Sequenzen nachträglich spendiert. Irgendwie wurde das aber mittlerweile von vielen vergessen dass da für die Collection ein Riesen Aufwand gefahren worden ist... damals war das Thema als die "MCC" gerade rauskam.


Hatte mich mit der Serie echt nie so auseinandergesetzt, wie mein damaliger Arbeitskollege, der die Muckle-Figur aus unserem Shop in nem Smart auf dem Beifahrersitz, nach Hause fuhr 

Zwar bekam ich damals die 360 geschenkt (Werbegeschenk von MS ), aber mit dem Shooter wurde ich nie ganz warm.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2021)

Die Reihe ist schon geil, wollte mir auch die Masterchief Collection längst geholt haben, aber die Pile of Shame... 
Fand allerdings Halo 1 rein von der Stimmung und vom Spannungsaufbau besser als 2. Allein die Flood hat mir immer einen leichten Schauer verpasst.


----------



## MrFob (4. Mai 2021)

Die Videos im 2er waren schon cool aber so nach der Haelfte etwa hat mich das Spiel dann trotzdem verloren. Nach Reach un 1 wurde mir das Gameplay dann doch irgendwann zu repetitiv.


----------



## McDrake (4. Mai 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Reihe ist schon geil, wollte mir auch die Masterchief Collection längst geholt haben, aber die Pile of Shame...
> Fand allerdings Halo 1 rein von der Stimmung und vom Spannungsaufbau besser als 2.


Mach mir keine Angst!
Ok, ich kannte HALO 1 eigentlich schon, wie ich bemerkte.
Aber Die Story in HALO 2 finde ich jetzt, zumindest zu Beginn, dramaturgisch echt cool in Szene gesetzt.
Bei HALO 1 muss man sich schon sehr stark in die die eigene Fantasie begeben.
Als "alter Hase", evtl weniger ein Problem. "Man" weiss, wie stark die Games von damals vom Spieler verlangten, dass man sich selber das spiel... schön redet... böse ausgedrückt.

Ich bezweifle stark, dass ein HALO 1 heute, auch grafisch überarbeitet, noch irgend eine Chance auf dem Markt hätte.

Schon tragisch, dass ein Half-Life-Remastered nicht offiziell von VALVE selber rauskommt.
Da wäre heute so viel möglich.


----------



## MrFob (4. Mai 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Schon tragisch, dass ein Half-Life-Remastered nicht offiziell von VALVE selber rauskommt.
> Da wäre heute so viel möglich.


Hmmm? Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt im Moment nicht wirklich vorstellen, was Valve besser gemacht haette als es in Black Mesa eh schon ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mach mir keine Angst!
> Ok, ich kannte HALO 1 eigentlich schon, wie ich bemerkte.
> Aber Die Story in HALO 2 finde ich jetzt, zumindest zu Beginn, dramaturgisch echt cool in Szene gesetzt.
> Bei HALO 1 muss man sich schon sehr stark in die die eigene Fantasie begeben.
> ...


Dasselbe könnte man von Halo 2 sagen. Will nicht zu viel verraten, aber das Ende... Pfffff... Tjaaaaaa...


----------



## McDrake (4. Mai 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hmmm? Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt im Moment nicht wirklich vorstellen, was Valve besser gemacht haette als es in Black Mesa eh schon ist.


Wurde doch nicht von VALVE selber gemacht, oder?
Die hatten  doch nen guten Mod und Valve nahm sie dann unter ihre Fittiche. Mit dem ursprünglichen Mod, der nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt ging?), spielte ich HL auch nochmals durch.

Kostet zZ auch "nur" 19.-


----------



## MrFob (4. Mai 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wurde doch nicht von VALVE selber gemacht, oder?
> Die hatten  doch nen guten Mod und Valve nahm sie dann unter ihre Fittiche. Mit dem ursprünglichen Mod, der nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt ging?), spielte ich HL auch nochmals durch.
> 
> Kostet zZ auch "nur" 19.-


Ja eben. Das ist ja mein Punkt. mMn ist es gar nicht "tragisch, dass ein Half-Life-Remastered nicht offiziell von VALVE selber rauskommt" weil Black Mesa (das nicht von Valve war sondern von einem Modding Team) eh schon so ziemlich alles perfekt gemacht hat.

Valve hat ihnen dann nur erlaubt ihre Mod auch fuer Kohle auf Steam zu verkaufen (sehr verdient). Inzwischen ist es ja komplett und die Xen Levels sind auch nochmal richtig spektakulaer geworden. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## McDrake (4. Mai 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ja eben. Das ist ja mein Punkt. mMn ist es gar nicht "tragisch, dass ein Half-Life-Remastered nicht offiziell von VALVE selber rauskommt" weil Black Mesa (das nicht von Valve war sondern von einem Modding Team) eh schon so ziemlich alles perfekt gemacht hat.
> 
> Valve hat ihnen dann nur erlaubt ihre Mod auch fuer Kohle auf Steam zu verkaufen (sehr verdient). Inzwischen ist es ja komplett und die Xen Levels sind auch nochmal richtig spektakulaer geworden. Kann ich nur empfehlen.



Einerseits: Schön, dass VALVE sich um (nur diesen Mod) kümmerte und gross unterstützte.
Andererseits: Unschön, dass die Comm diesen Schritt machen muss und sich VALVE offensichtlich sonst nicht gross drum kümmert.

Ok, Alyx zum Verkauf von VR-Brillen.
Ohne Comm wäre BM, wäre das nie zu Stande gekommen. Da hate VALVE kein Interesse.
Aber wenn sie Geld damit machen können, ohne grossen Aufwand....
Darum gig es mir.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Mai 2021)

Bezüglich der Synchro von Halo:

Wenn ich da an das deutlich modernere Control denke das ich gerade spiele, dort haben die noch nicht einmal versucht die deutsche Sync auf die Lippenbewegungen anzupassen.
Trotzdem möchte ich sie nicht missen, auch wenn ich mir die Szenen "unschärfer" angucken muß um nicht zu weinen.


----------



## MrFob (4. Mai 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Einerseits: Schön, dass VALVE sich um (nur diesen Mod) kümmerte und gross unterstützte.
> Andererseits: Unschön, dass die Comm diesen Schritt machen muss und sich VALVE offensichtlich sonst nicht gross drum kümmert.
> 
> Ok, Alyx zum Verkauf von VR-Brillen.
> ...


Naja, weiss ich nicht. Finde ich jetzt ein bisschen hart, vor allem weil Valve die Modding Community eigentlich seit jeher in sehr vielen Bereichen stark unterstuetzt hat (Portal war urspruenglich eine Mod-Idee, bis Valve dann das Team angeheuert hat, Gearbox Studios sind aus der Valve Modding Szene heraus ueberhaupt erst entstanden und hatten ihr erstes grosses projekt (Opposing Force) in Kooperation mit Valve, etc.).

Klar, waere cool wenn Valve mal HL3 machen wuerde (haha) aber immerhin besser, gute Mod Teams unterstuetzen als es so zu machen wie die meisten anderen Firmen es tun wuerden und immer gleich alle runterbuttern.

Und gerade weil Black Mesa ja schon ewig ein Ding war (ich hatte die erste Version 2012 gespielt als die rauskam und schon 6 Jahre in Entwicklung war) waere es doch irgendwie auch doof gewesen, wenn Valve dann irgendwann gesagt haette "Aetsch, wir machen das jetzt doch selber, ihr koennt einpacken". Also auch in Sachen HL1 remaster haben sie da mMn eigentlich alles richtig gemacht, sich da auf die Modding Community einzulassen.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Mai 2021)

*Vampyr*

Ich glaube, so langsam nähere ich mich dem Ende des Spiels. Möglicherweise sind es noch 2 bis 3 Stunden, vielleicht auch etwas mehr.

Alles in allem bin ich aber sehr positiv von dem Spiel überrascht, nachdem ich aufgrund der Wertungen eher mit nem durchschnittlichen Spiel gerechnet hatte. Für mich eines der besten Action RPGs, die ich in den letzten 10 Jahren gespielt habe und eigentlich gibt es nur ein (bzw. zwei zusammenhängende) Probleme, die mich wirklich stören:

Das Speicher- und Entscheidungssystem. Manchmal muss man wichtige Entscheidungen über Leben und Tod entscheiden. Was die getroffene Entscheidung bewirkt, ist dabei aber meiner Meinung nach völlig intransparent. 2x sind so wichtige Charakter bei mir im Spiel gestorben und aufgrund des Autosave Systems, das bei jeder Entscheidung direkt speichert, war es nicht mehr möglich, diese Entscheidungen rückgängig zu machen. Das hat mich jeweils wirklich frustriert.

Davon abgesehen: Bestes Action RPG seit langem. Gameplay macht Spaß, Story und Charaktere sind toll, das Weltdesign und die Atmosphäre sind auch super. Für mich ne tolle Abwechslung zu Spielen, die es nicht schaffen, eine riesige Open World mit abwechslungsreichem und handgemachtem Content zu füllen. Vampyr hat gefühlt kaum unnötiges Füllmaterial und bietet trotzdem genug interessanten Content für mindestens 40 bis 50 Stunden.


Als Nachfolger hab ich mir inzwischen *A Plague Tale: Innocence* und *Greedfall *gekauft. Welches davon ich zuerst spiele, weiß ich noch nicht, aber irgendwie hab ich im Moment Bock auf solche Spiele. Nicht ganz Triple-A, aber Atmosphärisch und spannend.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Mai 2021)

Siedler 1. 
Mit Serflings-Mod. Schöne Widescreen-Auflösung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In SVGA ist es sogar noch beeindruckender. Man kann zwar durch die Winzigkeit nicht mehr effektiv bauen, aber der Aquarium-Effekt ist super. wenn man einfach nur beobachten und entspannen will, was mir ja seit jeher am liebsten war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kleinmann6 (6. Mai 2021)

Spiele Fifa 21, aber eigentlich nur den Online-Saison-Modus, nicht Ultimate Team, weil ich mir die Packs nicht leisten kann. Ich bin eigentlich immer in Liga 2, manchmal auch Liga 1, aber ich spiele nicht immer alleine, sondern meistens mit Freunden. Alleine wäre ich vielleicht sogar etwas konstanter  Habe immer überlegt wie gut man sein muss, um Profi zu werden, bzw. davon leben zu können oder Streams auf Youtube hochzuladen, bzw live zu streamen. Ich hab mal von diesem EliasN97 ein Video gesehen, in dem er erzählt, was er grob verdient und das ist richtig viel gewesen (10-40k/Monat). Finde seine Live-Streams ganz gut, aber weiß auch nicht, ob ich so viel alleine reden könnte ... was meint ihr?


----------



## Rabowke (6. Mai 2021)

kleinmann6 schrieb:


> [...] ... was meint ihr?


Was ich dazu meine?! Das ich deinen komischen Link entfernt habe.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Mai 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Vampyr*
> 
> Ich glaube, so langsam nähere ich mich dem Ende des Spiels. Möglicherweise sind es noch 2 bis 3 Stunden, vielleicht auch etwas mehr.
> 
> ...



Kann man nicht selbst speichern und dann einen früheren (vor-Autosave-Stand) laden ?

Was A Plaque Tale betrifft: Ein Top Spiel. Und dabei ist es mir Wurst ob Triple A oder nicht. Die Qualität und die Atmosphäre des Spiels sind so sehr gut daß es egal ist ob das Spiel in der Entwicklung nun 500.000 oder 10 Mio gekostet hat. Entscheidend ist was abgeliefert wurde. Und das ist wirklich top! Da kann sich manches andere Spiel mit x-fach höherem Budget davor verstecken. Sollte ein Nachfolger von A Plaque Tale herauskommen wäre der Titel bei mir definitiv auf der Wunschliste drauf.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Mai 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kann man nicht selbst speichern und dann einen früheren (vor-Autosave-Stand) laden ?
> 
> Was A Plaque Tale betrifft: Ein Top Spiel. Und dabei ist es mir Wurst ob Triple A oder nicht. Die Qualität und die Atmosphäre des Spiels sind so sehr gut daß es egal ist ob das Spiel in der Entwicklung nun 500.000 oder 10 Mio gekostet hat. Entscheidend ist was abgeliefert wurde. Und das ist wirklich top! Da kann sich manches andere Spiel mit x-fach höherem Budget davor verstecken. Sollte ein Nachfolger von A Plaque Tale herauskommen wäre der Titel bei mir definitiv auf der Wunschliste drauf.


Nope, der Spielstand wird leider bei jeder Entscheidung überschrieben. es gibt auch nur den einen, außer man startet ein neues Spiel auf nem anderen Saveslot. Manuell speichern ist nicht möglich. Theoretisch wäre es sicher möglich den Spielstand vor solchen Entscheidungen aus dem Spieleordner zu kopieren, aber das ist mir zu viel Aufwand. Ich werde wohl mit meinen Fehlentscheidungen leben müssen. Beim nächsten Mal, wenn diese Art Entscheidung nötig ist, werde ich evtl. aber googlen, um nicht noch einen wichtigen Charakter zu verlieren.

Für mich müssen Spiele ohnehin nicht Triple-A sein. Ein Großteil meiner Spiele sind Indies, oft grafisch und technisch sehr simpel, aber mit dafür mit Entwickler-Liebe gemacht. Aber A Plaque Tale und Greedfall sind beides Spiele, die ich schon ein Weilchen vor mir herschiebe und aktuell bin ich in Stimmung für diese Art mittelgroße und atmosphärische Spiele, was daher hab ich mir ja auch Vampyr gekauft. Bin gespannt, welches der beiden (bzw. drei) Spiele mir am besten gefällt.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Mai 2021)

Vampyr habe ich auch. Müßte ich auch mal angehen.


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Werd ich mir mal geben. Danke.



Ich kannte sie noch nicht, habe sie gestern getestet und bei mir hats nicht gefunzt mit dem Armor Balken.

Beim Vorgänger scheints zu klappen: https://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=1726510744


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Mai 2021)

Zwei kleine(re) Spiele, die ich im Moment zwischendurch immer wieder mal spiele, und ein größeres:


*BeamNG.drive*

Über BeamNG.drive hab ich gerade schon was im Screenshot-Thread geschrieben, mache das hier aber auch nochmal: Das Spiel war ursprünglich eine reine Softbody-Physiksimulation (Crashes!), die sich mit der Zeit aber auch in Sachen Fahrphysik verbessert hat. Es gibt einige Basisfahrzeuge, die sich in vielen Varianten konfigurieren lassen (Kleinwagen, Sportwagen, Rallyauto, Rockcrawler, Bus und Lastwagen, alles dabei!) und sich ziemlich gut fahren lassen.

Im Laufe der Zeit kamen auch einige Open World Maps dazu, in denen man herumcruisen kann, es gibt verschiedene Missionen und Zeitfahrevents und Modsupport gibt es auch.

Und es gibt echt schlechte Performance, gerade wenn man mit KI-Verkehr unterwegs ist. Das Spiel ist seit Jahren Work in Progress und wird noch immer weiterentwickelt. In manchen Punkten ist es großartig, in anderen eher enttäuschend. Alles in allem aber eine tolle Auto-Sandbox, nicht nur für Lenkradfahrer geeignet (ne Hardcore-Simulation ist es nicht, lässt sich aber auf Wunsch aber ähnlich steuern).


*Hotshot Racing*

Vor einigen Tagen hab ich das Spiel Hotshot Racing auf Discord geschenkt bekommen. Hotshot Racing ist ein Oldschool Arcaderennspiel, das auf den ersten Blick ein wenig an das alte Bleifuß mit einem Hauch Mario Kart erinnert. Grafisch ist es simpel (aber hochauflösend) gehalten, Sound und Musik sind auch ziemlich gut. Ein spaßiges weil unkompliziertes kleines Rennspiel für zwischendurch, das meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nur einen Makel hat: Die KI hat nen ganz üblen Gummiband-Effekt, was manchmal schon ein wenig frustrierend sein kann.
Kein Meisterwerk, aber wenn man ab und zu mal Bock auf unkompliziertes Arcaderacing wie in den 90ern hat, macht es definitiv Spaß.


*Assetto Corsa*

Das letzte, größere Spiel ist Assetto Corsa. Seit 2013 spiele ich es immer wieder mal und ich nähere mich jetzt der 1.000 Stunden Grenze, die noch ca. 7 Stunden entfernt ist. Dank zahlreicher Mods (nicht nur Strecken und Fahrzeuge, sondern auch grafisch gibt es inzwischen einiges) fühlt sich das Spiel an, als wäre es kaum gealtert und es macht immer noch Laune. Gerade in Sachen Straßenfahrzeuge gibt es meiner Meinung nach bis heute keine bessere Fahrsimulation und alles andere ist auch auf ziemlich hohem Niveau. Ein moderner Klassiker, der einfach nicht altern möchte.

Bin gespannt, ob Kunos irgendwann einen würdigen Nachfolger bringen wird (Assetto Corsa Competizione ist aufgrund des Fokus auf bestimmte Rennserien und den fehlenden Modsupport zwar eine tolle Simulation, aber kein Ersatz für Assetto Corsa).


Am Wochenende wird aber erstmal Vampyr zuende gebracht und danach entweder Greedfall oder A Plague Tale: Innocence gestartet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2021)

Da ich wieder was relativ Kurzes abhaken wollte hab ich heute zum zweiten Mal *Splinter Cell:Convictio*n begonnen. War damals neben *Assassin's Creed 2* mein erstes Ubisoft-Client-Spiel das ich sogar in einer extrem vergünstigen Collector's Edition inklusive Figur und Soundtrack-CD erstehen konnte. Dummerweise sind mir irgendwann vor 10 Jahren oder so die Zugangsdaten verloren gegangen (da ich so schlau war und mir damals nicht aufgeschrieben hab wie dieses lauteten durfte ich dann einen neuen Account anlegen ) als ich mein System nach dem Total-Crash neu aufsetzen musste. Bei AC2 nicht so tragisch, das bekam man von Ubisoft später gar für lau, aber SC:C musste ich tatsächlich neu nachkaufen. Aber gut, bei heutigen Key-Preisen und Deals kein Beinbruch. 

Muss nun zu meiner Überraschung feststellen dass es sich via Gamepad doch gar nicht so schlecht spielt wie seinerzeit befürchtet - beim ersten Durchgang vertraute ich ausschließlich auf Maus und Tastatur -, und optisch ist es ebenfalls verhältnismäßig gut gealtert. Spielerisch wurde es seinerzeit ja wegen seines ziemlich brutalen Wandels  gerüffelt, doch für meinen Geschmack steckt da trotz zahlreicher Headshots und Knockouts immer noch genug Stealth-Gameplay drin, und verglichen mit allen SCs hat es bis heute den spannendsten Plot.

Der Spielspaß ist damals wie heute hoch - und da fragt man sich wirklich warum Ubisoft einer so guten und einzigartigen Marke seit nunmehr 8 Jahren keine neuen Lebensimpulse gibt und Genre-Kollegen wie MGS-Held Snake oder Nr. 47 das Feld ohne Gegenwehr überlässt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Mai 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da ich wieder was relativ Kurzes abhaken wollte hab ich heute zum zweiten Mal *Splinter Cell:Convictio*n begonnen.


Da kann ich auch den Koop "Deniable Ops" sehr empfehlen. komplett eigene Story mit eigenen Levels, und den Agenten Archer und Kestrel (ein Russe), die zusammen arbeiten. Diese Levels kann man auch alleine in der Terroristenjagd spielen, wo man alle Gegner auf einer Map ausschalten muss. Gute Map-Auswahl, auch mit mehreren Schwierigkeitsstufen, wo z.b. kein Alarm ausgelöst werden darf. Hat mir immer Spaß gemacht und ich hab mehr Zeit in diese gesteckt als in die Hauptkampagne.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch den Koop "Deniable Ops" sehr empfehlen. komplett eigene Story mit eigenen Levels, und den Agenten Archer und Kestrel (ein Russe), die zusammen arbeiten. Diese Levels kann man auch alleine in der Terroristenjagd spielen, wo man alle Gegner auf einer Map ausschalten muss. Gute Map-Auswahl, auch mit mehreren Schwierigkeitsstufen, wo z.b. kein Alarm ausgelöst werden darf. Hat mir immer Spaß gemacht und ich hab mehr Zeit in diese gesteckt als in die Hauptkampagne.


Klingt wie nach dem Muster der Blacklist-Nebenmissionen... Jo, dann schau ich auf jeden Fall mal rein. Habs damals nicht beachtet weil ich diese als ausschließliche (!) Coop-Beschäftigung verstanden hab. In Blacklist gingen zig Stunden für sowas drauf, die würde ich mir dieses Mal nicht entgehen lassen wenn sie ähnlich gut sind und die Maps mit Abwechslung locken.


----------



## McDrake (7. Mai 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dasselbe könnte man von Halo 2 sagen. Will nicht zu viel verraten, aber das Ende... Pfffff... Tjaaaaaa...


Also das war ja so ziemlich das übelste Ende eines Spiels:
Mondestens 3 Handlungsstränge mit einem Cliffhanger erster Kajüte 
oO

Ich hab ja jetzt den Vorteil, dass ich bei Teil 3 gleich weitermachen kann.
Aber im Original warens drei (?) Jahre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also das war ja so ziemlich das übelste Ende eines Spiels:
> Mondestens 3 Handlungsstränge mit einem Cliffhanger erster Kajüte
> oO
> 
> ...


Und Teil 3 kam zum Pech der PCler erst gar nicht für den Rechenknecht. Was nochmal die Extra-Krönung war.


----------



## McDrake (7. Mai 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und Teil 3 kam zum Pech der PCler erst gar nicht für den Rechenknecht. Was nochmal die Extra-Krönung war.


Hab das Ding mal gestartet. Also *HALO 3*
Grafisch ein Rückschritt zur Remastered von Teil 2 und leider auch keine hochkarätigen CGI-Zwischensequenzen. 
mehr.

Und der Anfang... ähm...naja, vielleicht wird das noch erklärt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Mai 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab das Ding mal gestartet. Also *HALO 3*
> Grafisch ein Rückschritt zur Remastered von Teil 2 und leider auch keine hochkarätigen CGI-Zwischensequenzen.
> mehr.
> 
> Und der Anfang... ähm...naja, vielleicht wird das noch erklärt.


Ich war mit der nachgeholten Story der MCE unter dem Strich recht zufrieden.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Mai 2021)

So, *Vampyr* hab ich heute noch durchbekommen (da kam doch noch etwas mehr, als ich erwartet hatte) und das Spiel hat mir unter'm Strich sehr gut gefallen. Da ich schon recht viel darüber geschrieben habe und mein Eindruck sich auch nicht verändert hat, halte ich mich hier mal kurz.

Fazit: Sehr atmosphärisches Action-RPG mit viel Story und Lore, das seinem durchschnittlichen Ruf nicht gerecht wird und dessen einzige echte Schwäche das Autosave-System ist, das jede Entscheidung endgültig macht (was mich in zwei Fällen sehr geärgert hat, da wichtige NPCs gestorben sind). Für mich trotzdem ganz klar eines der besten Action-RPGs der letzten Jahre, auch storytechnisch. Kritik an der Grafik kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, für mich ist es (abgesehen von einigen Gesichtern) grafisch richtig schön.


*A Plague Tale: Innocence*

Damit hab ich jetzt angefangen, hab knapp über ne Stunde gespielt. Gefällt mir bisher gut, sehr filmisch inszeniert und das Setting wirkt stimmungsvoll. Grafisch ist das Spiel auch ziemlich gut, auch wenn die Beleuchtung nicht immer 100% stimmig ist (Belichtung manchmal zu hell, Farben/Kontraste/Bildschärfe ab und zu seltsam, SSAO wird manchmal zu spät geladen) und es ab und zu Microruckler gibt. Aber das ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Das Spiel sieht wirklich sehr gut aus.

Das Gameplay ist bisher recht simpel und das Leveldesign sehr linear und stark gescriptet. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich aktuell noch im erweiterten Tutorial bin, daher denke ich mal, dass es später ein wenig komplexer und anspruchsvoller wird.

Generell nervt es mich, wenn ich in Spielen jemanden beschützen muss (meist, weil die KI keinerlei Überlebenswillen zu haben scheint), aber hier funktioniert das bisher ziemlich gut. Alles in allem erinnert mich die Grundsituation ein wenig an eine Art mittelalterliches Life is Strange 2: Die "große" Schwester, die allein mit ihrem kleinen Bruder auf der Flucht ist und diesen beschützen muss. Statt Adventure-Gameplay und vielen Dialogen gibt es hier aber vor allem Stealth.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> So, *Vampyr* hab ich heute noch durchbekommen (da kam doch noch etwas mehr, als ich erwartet hatte) und das Spiel hat mir unter'm Strich sehr gut gefallen. Da ich schon recht viel darüber geschrieben habe und mein Eindruck sich auch nicht verändert hat, halte ich mich hier mal kurz.
> 
> Fazit: Sehr atmosphärisches Action-RPG mit viel Story und Lore, das seinem durchschnittlichen Ruf nicht gerecht wird und dessen einzige echte Schwäche das Autosave-System ist, das jede Entscheidung endgültig macht (was mich in zwei Fällen sehr geärgert hat, da wichtige NPCs gestorben sind). Für mich trotzdem ganz klar eines der besten Action-RPGs der letzten Jahre, auch storytechnisch. Kritik an der Grafik kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, für mich ist es (abgesehen von einigen Gesichtern) grafisch richtig schön.
> 
> ...


Warte ab, auf dich wartet die nächsten Stunden ein Atmo-Hit wie es ihn selten gibt. Das Spiel hat unglaublich viele erinnerungswürdige, teils grandios inszenierte Augenblicke. Die musikalische Stimmung und Bildregie würde vielen Historiefilmen mehr als gut stehen.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Mai 2021)

A Plague Tale: Innocence und Greedfall hab ich jetzt auch beide ca. 2 bis 3 Stunden angezockt:


*A Plague Tale: Innocence*

Sehr atmosphärisch und mitreißende Geschichte. Das Spiel reißt einen auf jeden Fall gekonnt in die Spielwelt und die Story hinein und auch wenn der Spielablauf bisher ziemlich linear ist, ist macht es doch ziemlich Spaß. Ich hab auch den Eindruck, dass das Spiel ganz hart auf die emotionale Art treffen kann und ich fürchte, das wird auch noch in irgend einer Form passieren. Auf jeden Fall ein tolles, kurzweiliges Action Adventure bisher, das definitiv seinen Fokus auf das Storytelling legt.


*Greedfall*

Hier hab ich jetzt auch etwas länger reingeschnuppert und das Spiel gibt mir irgendwie sehr angenehme Retro-RPG Vibes. Ich kann selbst nicht einmal genau sagen warum, aber es erinnert mich an diverse Klassiker, die ich nicht einmal benennen kann, außer evtl. The Witcher 2, das ich aber noch nicht wirklich als Retro ansehe.

Das Setting (man beginnt in einer von einer Krankheit heimgesuchten großen Hafenstadt mit einer eindrucksvollen Architektur im Stil des 17./18. Jahrhunderts) ist auf jeden Fall sehr interessant und auch wenn die Grafik nicht auf dem Niveau von Vampyr oder A Plague Tale: Innocence ist, wirkt doch alles sehr liebevoll gemacht.

Lediglich die Texturshader (und die Art, wie diese mit Lichtquellen, wie z. B. Feuer, interagieren, Bump Mapping sticht sehr hervor) sind nicht so schön gemacht und wirken technisch ein wenig veraltet. Aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich das gar nicht schlimm, da die letzten größeren Spiele, die ich gespielt habe (Cyberpunk 2077, Control, Vampyr und aktuell A Plague Tale: Innocence) kein wirklich fairer Vergleich sind. Greedfall ist ein vergleichsweise großes Spiel (Spielzeitangaben variieren zwischen ca. 40 und 80 Stunden) von einem relativ kleinen Entwicklerteam, da kann ich über sowas schon hinwegsehen.

Die Musik erinnert ein wenig an Dishonored und das ist nie eine schlechte Sache. Das Gameplay fühlt sich nach nem klassischen 3rd Person Action RPG an ohne große Überraschungen. Die Kämpfe auf "schwer" sind bisher recht knackig, bis ich den richtigen Flow habe, braucht es evtl. noch ein Weilchen.


----------



## Flonki (12. Mai 2021)

Ich bin aktuell wieder mehr in den Mehrspieler-Spielen unterwegs. *Batman Arkham Origins* lässt sich dank einer kleinen Änderung wieder über Steam mit anderen Spielern online spielen, und wenn ich da gerade mal nicht beschäftigt bin, Superhelden vom Himmel zu schießen, übe ich mich im neuen Mehrspieler-Spiel *Hood: Outlaws & Legends* im Bogenschießen, wenn ich denn mal einen Spieler treffe...  Ich finde die Spielwelten in diesem Spiel echt schön gestaltet.

Mit *Assassin's Creed Valhalla* tue ich mich aktuell etwas schwer. Ich kann nicht mal begründen, woran es genau liegt, hoffe aber, dass es nur eine kurzfristige Phase ist. Und *Batman Arkham Knight* darf neben Origins online natürlich auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Mai 2021)

Immer noch *Divinity: Original Sin 2.* Eigentlich...

Leider ist mir das dümmste passiert, was einem passieren kann. Ich wollte nur ingame die Savegames n bissl aufräumen und entrümpeln. Da haben sich etliche angesammelt . Und in einem Moment von "Hirn aus, einfach klicken" hab ich versehentlich die aktuellsten Savegames gelöscht und irgendwann einen alten Spielstand geladen, weil ich mich verklickt und nicht aufgepasst habe. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: 20 Spielstunden für die Katz. Ich hab kein Bock mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2021)

Das kenne ich auch noch. Das ist dann echt böse. Oder wenn es einem gerade diesen neuesten Spielstand aus welchem Grund auch immer zerschossen hat oder man lange nicht gespeichert hatte, eine falsche Entscheidung trifft speichert und erst danach merkt, was man da eigentlich gemacht hat. 

Aus dem Grund gebe ich den Speicherständen (sofern möglich) individuelle Bezeichnungen für eine bessere Auffindung/Zuordnung. Wenn das Spiel dieses aber nicht zuläßt ist das ganze schon riskant.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Mai 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das kenne ich auch noch. Das ist dann echt böse. Oder wenn es einem gerade diesen neuesten Spielstand aus welchem Grund auch immer zerschossen hat oder man lange nicht gespeichert hatte, eine falsche Entscheidung trifft speichert und erst danach merkt, was man da eigentlich gemacht hat.
> 
> Aus dem Grund gebe ich den Speicherständen (sofern möglich) individuelle Bezeichnungen für eine bessere Auffindung/Zuordnung. Wenn das Spiel dieses aber nicht zuläßt ist das ganze schon riskant.


Divinity lässt das durchaus zu, dass man Savegames individuell bezeichnen kann. Hab ich aber nie gemacht. Insofern selbstgemachtes Leid. Aber scheiße ist es trotzdem und die Motivation, um noch mal alles ab Punkt X zu machen, hab ich nicht. 

Aber zum Glück hat mir Vordack n Savegame zur Verfügung gestellt, der in etwa ab dem Punkt läuft, an dem ich gestern war.


----------



## Zybba (14. Mai 2021)

Ist doof, nicht das eigene Savegame weiterspielen zu können. Aber immerhin kannst du die Fähigkeiten neu vergeben, wenn nötig.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Mai 2021)

Zuletzt *Resident Evil: Village* durchgespielt und jetzt grad mal wieder *Mass Effect 1* angefangen in der neuen Legendary Remaster Version


----------



## AJenkins_99 (14. Mai 2021)

Bin momentan total im Cyberpunk Fieber. Habe mir zwar vor kurzem auch Death Stranding und Metal gear Solid V zugelegt, aber momentan liegen die nur rum und V muss sich weiterhin durch Night City schiessen.


----------



## golani79 (14. Mai 2021)

MLB The Show 21 und Metal Gear Solid V

Wobei ich die Tage immer ein wenig mehr in MLB hängen bleibe, als dass ich MGS zocke ..


----------



## Loosa (14. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





/edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2021)

*Splinter Cell: Conviction*

So, die Story hab ich gestern beendet.

Fazit: Spielt sich auch heute noch hervorragend, hält die Motivation dank seiner sich stets steigernden Handlung konstant hoch, und der Soundtrack treibt wie eh und je. Hatte auch völlig vergessen dass die deutschen Assassin's Creed-Sprecher von Ezio und Desmond bei den bösen Buben mitmischen. So klein kann doch die Ubi-Welt sein. ^^

Auf Empfehlung von Louis auch gleich im Anschluss die Nebenmissionen gestartet, angefangen mit der St. Petersburg Banya-Map im Infiltrationsmodus (lautlos reinschleichen und jeden Gegner möglichst ungesehen unschädlich machen bereitet einfach den größten Spaß).
Ist aber echt nicht ohne, selbst auf normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Hab bestimmt über 1 1/2 Stunden gebraucht um alle 4 Zonen zu säubern (und dabei mit 40 Neustarts einen traurigen Rekord aufgestellt ).

Schätze da werden noch so einige Stunden draufgehen bis alles durchgespielt ist. Soll mir recht sein, nicht ohne Grund ist SC:C mein liebster Sam Fisher-Schleicher.


----------



## McDrake (15. Mai 2021)

*HALO 3* durch
Schöner Abschluss der Trilogie.
Schwierigkeitsgrad wie bei den Teilen zuvor, nicht sehr hoch, wenn ich auf "Normal" ohne grössere Probleme durchkomme. Aber darauf hatte ichs ja auch nie angelegt.

Dann anschliessend kurz in ODST reingeschaut... scheint stimmig zu sein.
Aber ich habe jetzt bissl genug von HALO.
Darum bissl "*Ghost of a tale*" angespielt:
Mei, ist das herzallerliebst gemacht 

Das Problem ist aber allerdings:
ICH WILL *MASS EFFECT* SPIELEN!
Was jetzt auch am runterladen ist


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2021)

Hab den Kauf der Legendary Edition absolut nicht bereut. Die Optik ist für die alte Engine wirklich der Hammer. Und Bioware hat sich hier richtig Mühe gegeben.


----------



## McDrake (15. Mai 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab den Kauf der Legendary Edition absolut nicht bereut. Die Optik ist für die alte Engine wirklich der Hammer. Und Bioware hat sich hier richtig Mühe gegeben.


Noch 20 GB.... 10 Minuten... hibbelhibbel


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2021)

Denk dran. Joystick (falls eingesteckt) muß raus. Sonst gibt es Probleme mit der Umbelegung bei der Tastatur und man dreht sich um die eigene Achse. Hatte den Joystick nicht mehr auf dem Schirm und geflucht wie ein Heftelmacher. Weil mir das Menü XBOX-Symbole angezeigt hatte. Konnte nix bestätigen oder aktivieren. Shepard hat dann beim Start fröhlich Pirouetten gedreht. Bis ich dann gerafft hatte daß der Joystick noch gesteckt hat. Rausgezogen und Neustart vom Spiel. Danach war alles ok und vollkommen problemlos.


----------



## Batze (15. Mai 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Noch 20 GB.... 10 Minuten... hibbelhibbel


Gogogo


----------



## Strauchritter (17. Mai 2021)

*Horizon Zero Dawn* schlummert immer noch den Schlaf der nicht gespielten aber installierten Games, Schuld daran ist aber nicht etwa das pöse *Star Citizen*, den aktuellen Alphabuild hab ich quasi durch gespielt, daher zur Zeit nur sporadische Ausflüge nach Stanton.
Nein, auch die handvoll kleineren und größeren rabattierten Games welche in den letzten drei Wochen ihren Weg in meine Steam Bibliothek gefunden haben, dort aber ebenfalls schlummern, sind nicht Quell meiner neu entfachten Spielebegeisterung, es ist _Trommelwirbel_! ein Game von RIOT, welche leider sehr gute Games machen, dafür aber den Perk "toxische Community" versehentlich gepicked haben.
Nein, *LoL* ist ist nicht, auch wenn es Pläne für ein eventuelles Comeback gibt^^
*Valorant* ist mein neues erklärtes Lieblingsspiel! 
Als ehemaliger *UT* Veteran und *CSS* Ex-ESL und großer Liebhaber von *R6S *trifft *Valorant* genau meinen Nerv.
Erfreulicherweise habe ich deutlich weniger nachgelassen in meinen Shooterskills als angenommen 
Für's Protokoll: Killjoy Main only 
Einziger, und ich meine wirklich einziger Wermutstropfen (abgesehen von der Community aber was willste machen) ist die Tatsache, dass aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen *Valorant* keine 21:9 Monitore unterstützt. *sad34Zollnoises*
Gibt wohl den Trick in den Gamefiles das händisch anzupassen, aber da ich so oder MVP werde wäre es den Gegnern gegenüber nur unfair wenn mein Adlerblick sie noch früher erspäht!


----------



## der-gilb (17. Mai 2021)

Ich trage Stück für Stück den Pile of Shame ab. So durften in den letzten Wochen hintereinander weg
- Shadow of the Tomb Raider
- Die Zwerge
- Age of Mythology Extended Edition
- Sherlock Holmes: The Devil´s Daughter
- This is the Police
- Raiden V: Directors Cut

"dran glauben". 

Aktuell würfele ich aus, ob das nächste Stück
- Assassins Creed Origins
oder
- Divinity 2: Original Sin
wird.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Mai 2021)

Aktuell bei mir ME: Legendary Edition und Warthunder. Mehr ist nicht machbar und schon das wird schwierig zu planen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Mai 2021)

Neben *Divinity OS2* hab ich mir gestern Abend *Days Gone* für den PC zugelegt, gleich runter geladen und einige Zeit gespielt. Guter Port, sieht gut aus und läuft selbst auf meiner betagten Maschine noch mit durchschnittlich 70-80fps (1440p, max. Details).


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Mai 2021)

Neben Greedfall und A Plague Tale: Innocence (weil man gerade neben dem umfangreichen Greedfall ja auch noch so viel Zeit hat) hab ich mir in einem spontanen "Anfall" das Spiel *Awesome Pea 2* gekauft.

Ein Skill-Platformer, bei dem man eine äußerst verwundbare Erbse durch ein Labyrinth voller Gefahren (Stacheln, Sägen, mehr Stacheln, Gegnern, Lasern, noch mehr Stacheln, Lava und vor allem Stacheln) steuern muss und bei jeder Berührung mit etwas bösem an den Levelanfang zurückgesetzt wird. Für Extrapunkte und Achievements kann man außerdem auch Münzen und Kristalle sammeln.

Ziel des Spiels ist es mit der Erbse in den Topf zu springen (was auch sonst?).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für jemanden, der bei sowas eigentlich weder Skill, noch Geduld hat, klappt's bisher erstaunlich gut. Für nen Preis von 4 Euro auf jeden Fall ein nettes Minispiel für zwischendurch mit netter Retro Optik im Stil der frühen 80er.

Ein großer Spaß für alle die Skill haben, an schwerer Nostalgie leiden, sich selbst hassen und/oder Erbsensuppe mögen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Mai 2021)

Neben Warthunder ME 1. Bin bei den letzten Nebenquests kurz vor dem Weg nach Virmire. Das Spiel ist super. Mini Abwertung in der B-Note betrifft den Mako. Der steuert und verhält sich unverändert zum Original. Merke keinen Unterschied. Mußte wegen mich verkeilen und nicht mehr herauskommen bisher 3 x neu laden. Aber sonst top.


----------



## McDrake (20. Mai 2021)

Kurz in *Elite: Odyssey* reingeschaut... Server natürlich grad runtergefahren 

Immerhin haben sie ein gutes, deutschsprachiges (vertont) Tutorial eingebaut, um die grundlegenden Mechaniken zu näher zu bringen.
Allerdings ist die Performance eher mäh...
Das liegt aber nicht unbedingt an meiner Hardware. Das ist anscheinend (noch immer) ein grundlegendes Problem mit der Technik. Hab sowas befürchtet: Man will ums verrecken was neues machen (zu Fuss rumtorkeln), aber man vernachlässigt dann das Grundprinzip von Elite (rumfliegen).

Was dann auch suboptimal ist, ist die Tatsache, dass die Versionen von Horizons und Odysseys nicht nicht miteinander kommunizieren. Will heissen: Wer nur Horizons hat, kann nicht mit Leuten spielen, welche Odyssey spielen (und umgekehrt natürlich das selbe).

// Farbgebung scheint nicht richtig zu funktionieren (alles viel zu dunkel).
Viele Probleme noch aus der Alpha...

GAAANZ ÜBEL!
Stecke jetzt mit meinem Schiff irgendwo und komme aus dem System nicht mehr raus wegen Serverprobleme.
Bin da nicht der einzige.

Ein Satz mit X:


----------



## MichaelG (26. Mai 2021)

Soo, Nach 30 h ist ME 1 zu Ende. War das episch. Bin jetzt bei ME 2 auf der Suche nach dem Professor. Die Absturzstelle der Normandy habe ich schon als so ziemlich erstes abgehakt. 

Bin mal gespannt wann ich zum ersten mal auf die weiteren Mitglieder der alten Crew treffe, Bisher hab ich nur Tali und Joker getroffen.


----------



## Strauchritter (26. Mai 2021)

In *Star Citizen* läuft aktuell ja die _Invictus Launch Week_.
Ist ingame sehr cool umgesetzt, mit einer eigenen Messe auf dem Planet microTec. Dazu fliegt eine große Flotte von Kampfschiffen, u.a. die Javelin-Class(!), durchs All. Besagte Javelin kann sogar betreten und besichtigen wenn sie an einer Raumstation andockt. Wirklich gut umgesetzt, tolle Atmosphäre!
Auf der Messe der Invictus Launch Week präsentieren die menschlichen Schiffshersteller (keine Alienschiffe) abwechselnd ihr Portfolio, sprich die Schiffe stehen in Hallen rum und du kannst sie anschauen, einstiegen und kostenlos ausleihen und fliegen. Gibt auch entsprechend Merch ingame zu kaufen, Mützen, Tshirts, Jacken und Pinguine^^
Apropos kostenlos: *SC* ist aktuell free4all solange das Event noch läuft. 
Dazu kommen im Shop sehr viele Warbonds (Schiffe kosten weniger als üblich und haben längere Versicherung und zum Teil Skins) und Neuankündigungen. Ich warte noch auf ein günstiges Angebot für ein Schiff welches mich zumindest halbwegs interessiert, damit ich endlich die drecks Aurora wegbekomme 
Aber ich seh schon worauf es hinauslaufen wird:
Wie viele einsitzige Jagdmaschinen willst du haben?
Ja. 

Dabei hätte ich doch einfach nur gerne eine Banu Merchantman


----------



## McDrake (26. Mai 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> In *Star Citizen* läuft aktuell ja die _Invictus Launch Week_.


Werds auch wiedermal installieren
Bei mir ists jeweils einfach eine Neuistallation, als das Update durchlaufen zu lassen nach ein paar Monaten


Da bin ich um den schnellen Speed der Leitung froh.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Mai 2021)

Das Addon zu Cloudpunk, das gestern erschienen ist. Endlich mit Camus unterwegs, der im Hauptspiel nur eine KI in meinem Auto war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (27. Mai 2021)

*Maneater *ist grade zum Gamepass dazugekommen.
Das Game hat mich schon länger interessiert... ich mag "Hungry Shark" auf dem Hady 

Spassige, wenn auch für einige sicherlich sehr(zu repetitive Angelegenheit.
Als junger Hai noch nicht vile "Biss", entwickelt man sich immer weiter, wird stärker, bekommt bestimmt Boni, etc.
Find die Grafik gelungen und der Sprecher kommentiert das Geschehen, als wärs eine niedliche Naturdoku.
Klasse Humor allgemein, auch mit den ganzen Sehenswürdigkeiten unter Wasser


----------



## McDrake (27. Mai 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das Addon zu Cloudpunk, das gestern erschienen ist. Endlich mit Camus unterwegs, der im Hauptspiel nur eine KI in meinem Auto war
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mist... Wunschliste aktualisieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Mai 2021)

*Assetto Corsa*

Hab's geschafft, meinen ersten 1.000er Sack zugeschnürt und bereit einen neuen zu beginnen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, so viele Stunden hab ich in noch keinem anderen Spiel zusammen. Zumindest bei keinem, bei dem die Stunden per Steam oder GOG gezählt wurde.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2021)

*Maneater* zu Ende gespielt

Natürlich hab ichs wieder mal komplett "falsch" gespielt:
Alles durchsuchen, Grösser werden... aber nicht der Geschichte folgen.
Was dann zwangsläufig wieder zum Schluss führte, dass ich die Geschichte dann auch recht schnell abgespult hatte, da mein Fisch halt schon zu stark war.

Ein nettes Spiel für zwischendurch (knappe 15 Stunden für 99%  ) mit ein paar amüsanten Szenen und Anspielungen.
Seichte Kost, aber das darf doch auch mal sein, neben den ganzen düster angehauchten Emotionstripps, welche da einem manchmal hingereicht werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2021)

...und im Anschluss:
*Forza Motorsport 7*

Alle Jahre wieder treibts mich auf einen "Simracer".
Ja, ich weiss, Forza ist kein Simulator und mit Pad schon gar nicht, etc etc.

Trotzdem ists halt auch kein Actionracer.
Für mich persönlich ists erstaunlich, wie viele Strecken ich durch Jahrelanges Fahren an Konsolen und schauen F1-Schauen am TV kenne. Klar Laguna Seca muss man so oder so kennen.
Als dann Race of America kam... hä?

Da gehts erst mal steil rauf... moment, das kenn ich doch irgendwoher
Achso: Austin!

Eion paar Fahrhilfen sind natürlich drin, wie Bremspunkte. Davon komme ich irgendwie nicht weg.
Aber aus den Kurven will ich dann schon selber die Kontrolle haben!
Denn das ist doch das spannende: Schnell wieder auf Tempo kommen, Power auf den Asphalt kriegen.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juni 2021)

Aktuell abwechselnd gespielt wird:


*Lacuna*

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich mir das Noir SciFi Crime Adventure Lacuna gekauft und "muss" das mal schnell durchspielen, da am 8. Juni schon das nächste Noir Crime Adventure (Backbone) erscheint  Lacuna macht bisher definitiv nen guten Eindruck, ich kannte vorher allerdings auch schon die Prologue-Version.


*Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Iberia DLC*

Vor einigen Wochen hab ich mir schon den Iberia DLC gekauft und musste vom Osten aus ca. 2000 bis 3000 km fahren, bis ich überhaupt mal an der Grenze zwischen Frankreich und Spanien angekommen bin. Wie auch immer, hab mir jetzt nen "neuen" Truck (Actros MP3) gegönnt und erkunde am Abend immer wieder mal für 1 bis 2 Stunden Spanien und Portugal.


*Assetto Corsa*

Im Moment auch wieder ein Spiel, das ich (fast) jeden Tag zocke, wenn auch nur mal für 20 bis 30 Minuten ein paar Runden Nordschleife. Dank Mods gibt es ja auch reichlich Content und im Moment hab ich wieder viel Spaß mit historischen Fahrzeugen (Gruppe 4 und Gruppe 5 aus den 70ern) und einem aktuellen Fahrzeug, dem Cupra León Competición (wohl eines der spaßigsten Fronttriebermodelle, die ich bisher in ner Sim gefahren bin).


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Juni 2021)

Habe jetzt Control durchgespielt ... mMn ist es total überbewertet.
Nette Ansätze aber irgendwie dann doch zu wierd.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Habe jetzt Control durchgespielt ... mMn ist es total überbewertet.
> Nette Ansätze aber irgendwie dann doch zu wierd.


Ich hatte beim ersten "schwebenden" Gegner irgendwie Probleme und der Rücksetzpunkt da hatte mich gefrustet, darum hab ichs leider wieder deeinstelliert


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Juni 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich hatte beim ersten "schwebenden" Gegner irgendwie Probleme und der Rücksetzpunkt da hatte mich gefrustet, darum hab ichs leider wieder deeinstelliert


Ja, so einige (nicht alle) "Rücksetzpunkte" sind definitiv eine 10 auf der Zensurenskala aus der Hölle. 

Wenn man z.B. beim Kühlschrank sich nicht wie sonst am "Kraft Tutoriallevelanfang" spawnt sondern jedesmal die Cutszene davor nebst Ladezeit angucken muß !
Das "Ende" fand ich zudem auch äußerst unbefriedigend, unter dem Strich hätte ich mir die Kugel gegeben wenn ich mehr als 20€ dafür bezahlt hätte.


----------



## sealofdarkness (3. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ja, so einige (nicht alle) "Rücksetzpunkte" sind definitiv eine 10 auf der Zensurenskala aus der Hölle.
> 
> Wenn man z.B. beim Kühlschrank sich nicht wie sonst am "Kraft Tutoriallevelanfang" spawnt sondern jedesmal die Cutszene davor nebst Ladezeit angucken muß !
> Das "Ende" fand ich zudem auch äußerst unbefriedigend, unter dem Strich hätte ich mir die Kugel gegeben wenn ich mehr als 20€ dafür bezahlt hätte.


Blasphemie! Ich fand das Spiel super  Aber ein paar Dinge hier-und-da hätten schon besser sein können, das geb ich zu^^


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juni 2021)

Ich fand Control auch super. Gameplay und Leveldesign haben mir gut gefallen, die schwebenden Gegner waren teilweise aber echt schwer.

Die Story ist an sich eigentlich gar nicht sooo kompliziert, wird aber sehr zerpflückt erzählt, wovon ich eigentlich kein Fan bin. Hab's an sich aber einigermaßen verstanden, glaube ich, hab mir das Spiel später aber nochmal als Twitchstream angeguckt, um die Wissenslücken zu füllen.

Nur die deutsche Synchro ist echt übel. Nicht nicht einmal (nur) an den Sprechern (einige sind ganz okay), sondern vor allem an der scheinbar fehlenden Dialogregie. Lippensynchronisation war den Leuten wohl ein Fremdwort und auch die Emotionen kamen so gut wie nie so rüber, wie es die Szene erfordert hätte. Die englische Vertonung war das deutlich besser.


----------



## Batze (5. Juni 2021)

Nach ein paar Wochen Abstinenz jetzt mal wieder *Anima* die aktuelle Season und im Neuem Update. Neu dazugekommen sind 2 Charaktere in der Auswahl, der/die Heiligkeit (ist so eine Art Paladin) und der/die Nekromat (der Klassische Necro wie man ihn aus Diablo 2 her kennt).
Jede Menge Neue (Season)Items sind dazugekommen, die einzelnen Levels sind teils etwas Größer geworden und es gibt ein Neues Coole Mimic Event. Leider habe ich selbst dieses Neue Event noch nicht starten können, ist Zufall um es zu erhalten.
Zu dem Spiel selbst, wie einige schon herauslesen können, es ist ein Spiel im Genre Diablo, nur eben auf Mobile Basis. Ich spiele es allerdings Hauptsächlich auf PC (als Klospiel  auch über mein IOS Handy) über den Android Emulator BlueStacks. Funktioniert TipTop.
Achtung, wer damit anfängt und Fan von solchen Spielen ist, es ist Extrem Suchtgefährdend. 
Dann die typische Frage, wegen dem Mobile Faktor. Gibt es p2w Elemente? Nein die gibt es nicht. Es gibt natürlich einen Store wo man ein wenig kosmetisches kaufen (Flügel)kann und dazu noch Chrakterplätze (Normal kann man erstmal 2 Charaktere erstellen) und man kann seine Schatzkiste erweitern. Bessere Items/Zeitvorteile oder irgendetwas in dieser Art gibt es nicht. Also Null p2w. Die Zusätzlichen Optionen (Charplätze/mehr Kistenplatz) sind auch noch recht Günstig, also keine Abzocke, sondern eher ein Dankeschön an die Entwickler.
Allerdings, das muss man Fährerweise sagen, es gibt im Shop ein paar Begleiter die den Schaden etwas erhöhen. Spielendscheidend für sein/das Solospiel ist es aber keinesfalls.
Einen Online MP Modus ala Diablo 2/3 gibt es bis jetzt allerdings nicht. Es ist praktisch ein reines Solo Spiel. Also auch da muss man keine Angst haben das einem ein OP Spieler überrumpelt.
(Ach so, man kann das Game auch komplett Offline spielen wenn man will . Eine Internetverbindung ist also nicht zwingend erforderlich. Allerdings sind Offline/Online Spielstände getrennt.)

Wer Interesse hat und auch Fragen zum Game hat kann mich gerne anfragen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2021)

Zuletzt wieder einiges an Kurzweiligem gespielt:

*Pac-Man 256*

Für einen 1-Euro-Deal besser als gedacht, mittlerweile das dritte Spiel zur gelben Fressmaschine an dem ich mich ab und an ein wenig austobe. Waren Championchip Edition 2 und Championchip Edition DX+ noch spielerisch klassisch, optisch dafür einen Deut moderner gehalten, folgt dieser Titel genau den umgekehrten Weg.Audio-visuell auf uralt getrimmt, während das Endlos-Roguelike-Prinzip (bedingt durch den "Glitch" der sich von unten nach oben durch die Spielwelt zieht) vorausschauende Reaktionen - kombiniert mit etwas Glück bei den ausgelegten Special-Items - erfordert. Überhaupt nicht easy, spornt allerdings wider Erwarten an seinen persönlichen Highscore immer weiter zu verbessern.
*
Gravel*

Noch ein kleiner Schnäppchen-Racer der entfernt an die Dirt-Reihe erinnert (Stichwort: Rückspulfunktion), in allen Bereichen - sei es Optik, Musiktracks oder Handling - allerdings den Codesmasters-Rennern hinterher gurkt. Die Karriere wird ein wenig lieblos präsentiert, aber immerhin, die Gegner-KI ist hart im Nehmen und Austeilen. Die bisher befahrenen Maps sehen schön gestaltet einige Licht- und Blendeffekte sogar richtig chic aus, jedoch wirken die Fahrzeuge nicht realistisch genug, irgendwie vermisse ich Schattenwürfe, Spiegelungen auf dem Lack der Karosserie... Da ist selbst das wesentlich ältere *Dirt Showdown *technisch überzeugender. Und von Wettereffekten macht dieser Titel genauso wenig Gebrauch wie viele andere Racer die ich bisher angefasst hab. Schade eigentlich, ich wüsste gerne den Grund dafür.
SEHR unschön: Einige Strecken bekomme ich gar nicht zu sehen, sondern müssen separat dazugekauft werden. Das kotzt mich doch ein wenig an, ich finde gerade bei Rennspielen macht sich das nicht gut für eine Handvoll Strecken und Fahrzeuge nochmals zur Kasse gebeten zu werden.

Naja, ich kämpf mich erstmal durchs Grundspiel, in der Hoffnung das der Umfang von eben diesem groß genug ausfällt. 10 Stunden+ sind bei einer Renn-Karriere das Mindeste was ich erwarte.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Juni 2021)

*Mafia 3 *(aus dem Remasterpaket)
hab ich aktuell am Wickel ... 
der erste Eindruck ist recht naja:

In den Einstellungen des Spiels dann alles auf Deutsch eingestellt.
Dann seine EMail Adresse eingeben via US Tastatur ! 


Eine Accountbindung zu 2K wo man sich mit seinem Steam Account einloggen kann und dann aber nicht das Passwort wechseln weil ein altes hat man ja nicht ?! 

Wenn man allerdings die Nutzungsbedingungen ablehnt, geht es doch ohne 2K Accountbindung ? 

"Freies Speichern" ist natürlich ein Fremdwort und die Spielmechaniken sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Immerhin ist das Schießen und Autofahren soweit OK.


----------



## Markus841 (6. Juni 2021)

*Doom Eternal - The Ancient Gods Part 1*

Macht genauso Laune wie das Hauptspiel, bin aber noch ziemlich am Anfang. Nachdem ich im Vorfeld schon einiges über den saftigen Schwierigkeitsgrad gelesen habe, habe ich direkt einen Schwierigkeitsgrad niedriger als im Hauptspiel gewählt.

*Dorfromantik*

Ganz gut für eine kleine Runde zwischendurch, wobei ich sagen muss, dass der Funken bei mir noch nicht übergesprungen ist, ich finds ehrlich gesagt ziemlich langweilig 

Auf der Switch:
*Fast RMX*

Sehr schöner Arcade-Racer, mit einer Mischung aus Wipeout und F-Zero. Die Erste Liga habe ich bereits durch, derzeit tobe ich mich ein bisschen im Hero Modus aus. Danach kommt dann die nächste Liga. Das Streckendesign ist schön abwechslungsreich, was ich vom Soundtrack leider nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juni 2021)

*Observation*

Grade erst angefangen.
Ich bin also eine KI auf einer Raumstation, welche "ein wenig" vom Kurs abgekommen ist, wie sich eben rausgestellt hat...

Aber hallo, was da an Atmosphäre rüberkommt: Der Wahnsinn.
bin mächtig gespannt, wies weitergeht. Leider ruft die Arbeit


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Observation*
> 
> Grade erst angefangen.
> Ich bin also eine KI auf einer Raumstation, welche "ein wenig" vom Kurs abgekommen ist, wie sich eben rausgestellt hat...
> ...


An einem Sonntag?!


----------



## Loosa (6. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> An einem Sonntag?!


Predigen.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> An einem Sonntag?!


Pflege ist 24/7


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Predigen.


Bei uns macht man das aber eher um 10 Uhr am morgen, nicht nach 13 Uhr. 
Oder ist Drake jetzt der inoffizielle Nachfolger von Kardinal Marx? 


McDrake schrieb:


> Pflege ist 24/7


Arme Sau.*

*Nicht als Beleidigung verstehen, wollte damit eher Mitleid verdeutlichen.


----------



## Loosa (6. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Arme Sau.*
> 
> *Nicht als Beleidigung verstehen, wollte damit eher Mitleid verdeutlichen.


Laut statistischem Bundesamt arbeiten 21% der deutschen Erwerbstätigen an Feiertagen. Wochenendarbeit liegt noch deutlich höher, und generell dürfte das seit den Zahlen von 2014 eher mehr geworden sein. (Quelle: Welt)

Und trotzdem reibt sich der gemeine Mitbürger verwundert die Äuglein wenn er Sonntagsarbeit vernimmt... und bestellt auf den Schreck noch einen Cappuccino zur Sonntagszeitung.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Juni 2021)

*Lacuna*

Gestern Abend hab ich das Spiel nach insgesamt knapp unter 8 Stunden durchgespielt und es hat mir alles in allem sehr gut gefallen. Es gibt keine klassischen Inventarpuzzles a la "Benutze Gummiente mit Rasierapparat", sondern man bekommt eine Reihe von Dokumenten und unterhält sich mit Charakteren (inkl. Mitschriften, die man später nochmal nachlesen kann) und muss danach entscheiden, was passiert ist, wer was ausgefressen hat, was sind die Motive usw. Genau das Richtige für ein Adventure, das sich auf das Thema Mordaufklärung fokussiert. 

Die Menge an Informationen wird dabei aber nie so unübersichtlich, dass man erstmal zig Dokumente durchblättern muss. Selbst mit meinem Schwammhirn bin ich gut durch's Spiel durchgekommen und habe ein sehr zufriedenstellendes Ende erreicht. Alles in allem detailliert, gut geschrieben, aber trotzdem immer übersichtlich.

Die Retrooptik ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber die Story, Erzählweise und alles sind richtig gelungen, gerade für ein Erstlingswerk der Entwickler. Da wurde viel Hirn und Herz von den Schreibern investiert.



*Backbone*

Und als ob das noch nicht genug wäre, steht heute Abend schon wieder das nächste Noir Krimi Adventure auf dem Plan. Hier nicht im SciFi Setting, sondern mit klassischen Noir Setting, allerdings mit Tieren als Protagonisten. Ein bisschen wie Chicken Police vielleicht, aber mit schöner Pixelart-Grafik.

Ähnlich wie bei Lacuna habe ich auch hier vorher schon den Prolog gespielt und der hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen. Bin gespannt, was das Hauptspiel so zu bieten hat. Vom Umfang her soll es wohl ähnlich sein, wie Lacuna und ich hoffe, dass die Logik und Fairness der Konsequenzen auf Entscheidungen ähnlich gut gelungen sind.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Juni 2021)

hm. naja. Lacuna ist wenigstens auf deutsch.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Juni 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> hm. naja. Lacuna ist wenigstens auf deutsch.


Sind auch deutsche Entwickler. Bei Backbone weiß ich's noch nicht, werde ich dann heute Abend sehen, ob's deutsche Texte gibt.


----------



## McDrake (8. Juni 2021)

*Observation* zu Ende:
MEI...NE...FRE..SSE

Ich bin grad ziemlich baff.
Wer auf HC-Sci-Fi steht, der MUSS diesen Titel gespielt haben (und mit HC meine ich nix sexuelles, einfach  ums klarzustellen muss man hier ja   )

Dieses Spiel verdient einen Film im Stiel von Interstellar und von der Story einem Gravity einige Astronomische Einheiten überlegen. 

Wer den Gamepass hat, der hat noch wenige Tage Zeit. 
Ansonsten auch so, einen Trip wert.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sind auch deutsche Entwickler. Bei Backbone weiß ich's noch nicht, werde ich dann heute Abend sehen, ob's deutsche Texte gibt.


Seh leider nix davon.
Alles englisch :/


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Juni 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Seh leider nix davon.
> Alles englisch :/


Yep, hab's auch gerade gesehen. Vielleicht wird's ja irgendwann nochmal nachgepatcht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Observation* zu Ende:
> MEI...NE...FRE..SSE
> 
> Ich bin grad ziemlich baff.
> ...


Hab ich schon länger auf dem Schirm, vielleicht schlage ich beim nächsten Summer Sale zu. Spiele wie diese sagen mir auch sehr zu, schon *Adr1ft* hat mir mit seiner spannenden Prämisse sehr zugesagt. Das artverwandte *Tacoma* hingegen war eher so lala...


----------



## McDrake (9. Juni 2021)

*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*

Das nächste auf meiner "Muss ich mal gespielt haben"-Liste.
Wieder ein Kleinod, welches mich jetzt, zu Beginn, vor allem im Bereich Audio stark beeindruckt.
Klar ist die Grafik stimmig. Aber der wahre Fokus ist hier beim Ohr gesetzt.

Das ganze spiele ich, für mich untypisch, mit Kopfhörern, weil das wirklich ein Mehrwert ist.
Die Richtung der Stimmen klar zu definieren zu können, ist ein wichtiger Faktor, in dieser Art der "Erzählstruktur".
Welche Stimme sagt was und woher kommt die...
Englischkenntnis ist da natürlich beinahe Pflicht. Denn auf die Untertitel zu achten erscheint mir hier zu aufwändig und die all die "kleinen" Stimmen können so auch nicht gezeigt werden.

Spannendes Spiel.
Hoffe, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad auf "Auto" nicht zu hoch ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2021)

*Backbone*

Vor zwei Tagen erschien das Noir Krimi Adventure Backbone, in dem man als waschbäriger Privatdetektiv einem Vermissenfall nach geht, der dann "ein wenig" eskaliert. Alles in allem vor allem grafisch und atmosphärisch ein schönes Spiel, vom Gameplay her kann es aber meiner Meinung nach nicht mit Lacuna, das ich direkt davor gespielt habe, mithalten.

Der Grund ist einfach: Backbone ist sehr linear, im Grunde mehr Visual Novel mit Bewegungsfreiheit, als echtes Adventure. Es gibt zwar ein paar einfache Aufgaben und Puzzles und viele Dialogoptionen, aber wirklich herausfordernd wird das Spiel dabei nie und auch die Dialogauswahl scheint nicht allzu viele Auswirkungen auf die Story zu haben. Trotzdem gefällt mir die Atmosphäre und ich bin gespannt, wie die Story weitergeht. 

Das Spiel soll nicht besonders lang sein (5 bis 6 Stunden), daher bin ich jetzt schon knapp zur Hälfte durch. Für danach steht auch schon das/die nächste(n) Spiel(e) in den Startlöchern:



*Halo: The Master Chief Collection*

Schämend muss ich hier zugeben, dass ich noch nie einen Halo Teil gespielt habe, ich bin seit Jahren aber neugierig auf die Story und Lore. Und da ich in letzter Zeit eine Menge sehr dialoglastige Spiele gespielt habe (Chicken Police, Vampyr, Greedfall, Lacuna, Backbone), habe ich mich entschieden:

Ich muss mal wieder deftig ballern, Sir!

Und ich glaube, da ist die Halo Reihe sicher nicht verkehrt. Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher: Fange ich mit dem Halo 1 Remaster (Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary) an oder mit Halo Reach? Vermutlich ist die Trilogie aus Halo 1 bis 3 der bessere Start, oder?


----------



## McDrake (10. Juni 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Halo: The Master Chief Collection*
> 
> Schämend muss ich hier zugeben, dass ich noch nie einen Halo Teil gespielt habe, ich bin seit Jahren aber neugierig auf die Story und Lore. Und da ich in letzter Zeit eine Menge sehr dialoglastige Spiele gespielt habe (Chicken Police, Vampyr, Greedfall, Lacuna, Backbone), habe ich mich entschieden:
> 
> ...


Habs so durchgespielt wie es vorgeschlagen wird in der Edition.
Also zuerst Reach und danach 1-3.
Macht Storytechnisch auch Sinn, da der Übergang von Reach und Halo 1 ist praktisch fliessend, was die Geschichte angeht.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Habs so durchgespielt wie es vorgeschlagen wird in der Edition.
> Also zuerst Reach und danach 1-3.
> Macht Storytechnisch auch Sinn, da der Übergang von Reach und Halo 1 ist praktisch fliessend, was die Geschichte angeht.


Hab ich zuerst auch überlegt, aber neben der Story haben sich ja auch die Spielmechaniken über die Jahre weiterentwickelt, von daher überlege ich schon, ob ich die Spiele nicht lieber in Releasereihenfolge spiele.


----------



## McDrake (10. Juni 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab ich zuerst auch überlegt, aber neben der Story haben sich ja auch die Spielmechaniken über die Jahre weiterentwickelt, von daher überlege ich schon, ob ich die Spiele nicht lieber in Releasereihenfolge spiele.


Hm... hatte da da ehrlich gesagt keine Schwierigkeiten.
Und soo verändert hat sich die Spielmechanik ja wirklich nicht.

Die Waffen sind ja im Prinzip durch die ganze Serie hindurch auch die selben.
Grössere Areale gibt ebenfalls in allen Teilen und Fahrzeuge... das selbe.

Wobei es mir eh hauptsächlich um die Story ging:


			https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/sammelthread-was-spielt-ihr-gerade.6639793/post-10368028
		



			https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/sammelthread-was-spielt-ihr-gerade.6639793/post-10370146


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hm... hatte da da ehrlich gesagt keine Schwierigkeiten.
> Und soo verändert hat sich die Spielmechanik ja wirklich nicht.
> 
> Die Waffen sind ja im Prinzip durch die ganze Serie hindurch auch die selben.
> Grössere Areale gibt ebenfalls in allen Teilen und Fahrzeuge... das selbe.


Okay, danke. Evtl. fange ich dann ja doch mit Reach an und spiele danach die Trilogie.


----------



## McDrake (11. Juni 2021)

EIGENTLICH wollte ich *Anthem* mal ein wenig spielen.
Gestern mal ein paar  SP-Missionen gemacht und fands ganz nett vom Design her.
Im Prinzip ähnlich wie Destiny 2, so hoffte ich. Denn da fand ich die SP-Kampagne echt chic.
Heute versucht mit Server zu verbinden, ging nix... lädt nur hälfte der Grafik für den HUB und ich falle über eine Kante.
Nochmals versucht reinzukommen... das selbe Problem.
Vielleicht ei anderes mal


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juni 2021)

Zur Zeit spiele ich wieder vermehrt *Elder Scrolls Online* und versuche, ein paar der neueren Gebiete durchzuspielen, bevor ich Blackwood bereise, wo ich zumindest die neuen Gefährten abgeholt habe. Zeitlich ist das immer etwas schwierig, aber es macht mir auch nach all den Jahren immer noch Spaß, da die Lore schön weitergeführt wird und man mittlerweile in den DLC / Addon-Gebieten immer wieder auf altbekannte Charaktere trifft, von denen manche wirklich wunderbar absurde Momente kreieren.

Dann bin ich mittlerweile beim *Mass Effect 3-Remaster* angekommen und gerate dort gerade leicht ins Stocken, da ein wenig das „Last of Us 2“-Syndrom auftritt. Sprich: ME3 ist ein qualitativ hochwertiges Spiel mit einer gut erzählten Geschichte (immer meiner Meinung nach) und erinnerungswürdigen Momenten, die aber stellenweise dermaßen finster / melancholisch sind, dass meine Motivation für einen erneuten Durchgang begrenzt ist. Mein Liebling bleibt einfach der zweite Teil.

Und dann spiele ich seit gestern noch den Fotomodus zum *Final Fantasy VII Remake Intergrade*. 
Holy shit. Ich bin noch nicht so weit, da ich gestern das Summer Games Fest geschaut habe, aber das wirkt ja doch nochmal hübscher als die PS4-Version. Bei mir tritt allerdings gerade ein ähnliches „Problem“ wie bei der MELE auf. War die Beleuchtung schon immer so gut? War diese Textur immer schon so scharf? Mal gucken, wie gut die Unterschiede auf den Screenshots aussehen. Da war ich bei Mass Effect ja auch schon überrascht, wie deutlich sie sind.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> EIGENTLICH wollte ich *Anthem* mal ein wenig spielen.
> Gestern mal ein paar  SP-Missionen gemacht und fands ganz nett vom Design her.
> Im Prinzip ähnlich wie Destiny 2, so hoffte ich. Denn da fand ich die SP-Kampagne echt chic.
> Heute versucht mit Server zu verbinden, ging nix... lädt nur hälfte der Grafik für den HUB und ich falle über eine Kante.
> ...



Oder hat EA die Server abgeschaltet ?


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Juni 2021)

*Mass Effect: Legendary Edition*

Sehr gutes Remaster und es macht echt Spaß, die Spiele mal wieder zu spielen.  Aber man merkt relativ deutlich, dass vor allem ME1 spielerisch schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen ist.


----------



## arrgh (12. Juni 2021)

*Field of Glory: Empires*

Grandiose Globalstragie, die in der Antike angesiedelt ist und durch eine sehr interessante Dekadenz/Kultur-Mechanik hervorsticht. Anders als bei anderen Spielen dieser Art führt hier nämlich eine konstante Expansionspolitik nicht zu noch mehr Ruhm und Erfolg, sondern zu kultureller Verwahrlosung und politischer Destabilität. Eine sehr, sehr interessante Spieldynamik, die, wie ich finde, die Motivation sehr lange lebendig hält. Immerhin habe ich bereits um die 150 Spielstunden beisammen, was für meine Verhältnisse sehr viel ist.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> *Mass Effect: Legendary Edition*
> 
> Sehr gutes Remaster und es macht echt Spaß, die Spiele mal wieder zu spielen.  Aber man merkt relativ deutlich, dass vor allem ME1 spielerisch schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen ist.



Es ist halt a) das Problem wenn man zu viel verändern würde wäre es kein ME 1 mehr, b) ist bei gleicher Engine vermutlich auch nicht viel mehr herausholbar. Aber unter dem Strich empfand ich schon, daß Bioware sehr viel Liebe in das Remaster von ME1 gesteckt hat. ME2 zocke ich ab nächste Woche wieder mal. Dann bin ich beim BP von Warthunder insoweit durch, daß ich mich für die Restzeit wieder den anderen Spielen widmen kann.

Wenn Bioware in ein kommendes ME 5 genauso viel Herzblut steckt wie in das Remaster denke ich schon, daß ein neues ME an die Qualitäten der Serie anknüpfen kann. Und auf ein ME 5 freue ich mich (neben SC und natürlich S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2) bezüglich der (hoffentlich irgendwann einmal mittelfristig) erscheinenden Titel am meisten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Juni 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es ist halt a) das Problem wenn man zu viel verändern würde wäre es kein ME 1 mehr, b) ist bei gleicher Engine vermutlich auch nicht viel mehr herausholbar. Aber unter dem Strich empfand ich schon, daß Bioware sehr viel Liebe in das Remaster von ME1 gesteckt hat. ME2 zocke ich ab nächste Woche wieder mal. Dann bin ich beim BP von Warthunder insoweit durch, daß ich mich für die Restzeit wieder den anderen Spielen widmen kann.
> 
> Wenn Bioware in ein kommendes ME 5 genauso viel Herzblut steckt wie in das Remaster denke ich schon, daß ein neues ME an die Qualitäten der Serie anknüpfen kann. Und auf ein ME 5 freue ich mich (neben SC und natürlich S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2) bezüglich der (hoffentlich irgendwann einmal mittelfristig) erscheinenden Titel am meisten.


Nicht falsch verstehen, es macht immer noch echt viel Spaß. Es ist halt "nur" ein Remaster. Aber eines der besseren. Hier hat man sich wirklich Mühe gegeben und das merkt man auch. 

Man muss sich halt nur wieder dran gewöhnen, weil es sich eben nicht ganz so "rund" wie vergleichbare, neuere Titel, anfühlt. Die Spiele haben nun mal 9 bis 13 Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juni 2021)

Das weiß ich.  Wollte auch nur damit sagen daß sich wohl ohne Generalüberholung/kompletten Neuaufbau nicht viel mehr machen ließe. Dann müßte aber vermutlich auch eine neuere Engine als Basis dazu her. Ob es dann noch das ME-Flair hätte bliebe abzuwarten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Juni 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das weiß ich.  Wollte auch nur damit sagen daß sich wohl ohne Generalüberholung/kompletten Neuaufbau nicht viel mehr machen ließe. Dann müßte aber vermutlich auch eine neuere Engine als Basis dazu her. Ob es dann noch das ME-Flair hätte bliebe abzuwarten.


Wobei ich beim Spielen immer mal wieder dachte, dass ein echtes Remake doch ziemlich geil gewesen wäre.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juni 2021)

Ein Remake müßte aber den Flair einfangen und nicht zwanghaft auf Kiddieschiene gehen wie es bei manchen Filmen gemacht wurde. Meistens ist ein Remake schlechter als das Original. Mafia 1 ist z.B. eines der wenigen Beispiele wo es anders ist. Aber bei vielen anderen Projekten sieht es anders aus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Juni 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ein Remake müßte aber den Flair einfangen und nicht zwanghaft auf Kiddieschiene gehen wie es bei manchen Filmen gemacht wurde. Meistens ist ein Remake schlechter als das Original. Mafia 1 ist z.B. eines der wenigen Beispiele wo es anders ist. Aber bei vielen anderen Projekten sieht es anders aus.


Gibt ja genug Remakes, die echt gut gemacht sind. Demon's Souls, Shadow of the Colossus, Mafia 1, Resident Evil 2, Final Fantasy 7,  Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 1+2,  usw. 

EA hätte den technischen Unterbau ja schon (Frostbite Engine). Rein spielerisch war ja ME: Andromeda doch ziemlich gut und hat sich richtig schön rund gespielt. Und optisch sah es (bis auf die Animationen) auch ziemlich gut aus. Da hätte man sich für ein Remake dran orientieren können. 

Aber ich bin dennoch rundum zufrieden mit der Legendary Edition.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juni 2021)

*Halo Reach*

Ich hab jetzt mal mit der Halo Reihe angefangen und alter Verwalter: Ist das fett inszeniert!

Zwar kommen die Charaktere in dem Spiel bisher sehr kurz und man wird auch recht unvorbereitet in die Story reingeschmissen, aber die Missionen und vor allem die Zwischensequenzen sind bisher schon echt gut gemacht. Gameplay ist okay, fühlt sich an wie ne Mischung aus Oldschool Shooter a la Unreal, aber mit gescripteten Events und steuerbaren Fahrzeugen.

Was mir nicht gefällt: Die Warthog (quasi das Humvee Gegenstück des Halo-Universums) Steuerung. Warum darf ich nicht selbst lenken, sondern kann die Fahrtrichtung nur mit der Blickrichtung kontrollieren? Macht für mich wenig Sinn und fühlt sich auch nicht besonders intuitiv an mit Maus und Tastatur, da man sich auf die Weise während der Fahrt nicht wirklich umgucken kann.

Ein paar KI-Bugs hab ich auch schon gehabt, so dass ich ab und zu einen Speicherpunkt neu laden und in einem Fall die komplette Mission neu starten musste, weil die KI-Begleiter nicht ins Fahrzeug steigen wollten, das auf einer Kante fest hing und sich nicht mehr von der Stelle bewegen ließ.

Auch einige der Gegnerdesigns sind mir persönlich ein bisschen zu comicartig, aber letztendlich stört mich das nicht allzu sehr. Allgemein erinnert mich der optische Stil des Spiels ein wenig an die Starcraft Reihe und ich mochte Starcraft.

Die Performance ist bisher sehr gut. In 1440p und maximalen Details habe ich selbst bei den fettesten Schlachtszenen bisher immer stabile 120 fps mit meiner RTX 2080. Ist natürlich schon ein älteres Spiel (ca. 2010?), aber bei Konsolenports hat man auch schon weitaus schlimmeres erlebt.

Die Grafik ist technisch daher auch nicht gerade auf dem neuesten Stand (vor allem die oft sehr niedrig aufgelösten Texturen ohne allzu komplexe Materialeigenschaften), aber die fette Inszenierung reißt das absolut wieder raus. Als Fan von fetten Raumschiffen, die am Himmel hängen und sich gegenseitig die Hucke vollballern, kann ich mich wirklich nicht beschweren.

Die Lore scheint interessant, aber ich überlege mich da ein wenig reinzulesen, fürchte mich gleichzeitig aber auch vor Spoilern. Das Spiel würde meiner Meinung nach enorm von einem ingame PDA profitieren, das einerseits die aktuelle Situation inkl. Missionszielen schildert, andererseits aber auch Hintergrundinfos gibt für Spieler, die neu in der Reihe sind. In der Timeline ist Reach zwar der erste Teil, aber vorher ist meines Wissens nach schon die komplette Trilogie aus Halo 1 bis 3 erschienen, die storytechnisch direkt an Halo Reach anschließen.

Wie auch immer: Halo Reach ist bisher toll, bin aber schon gespannt auf die Trilogie.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Juni 2021)

*Backbone*

Um enttäuscht zu werden braucht man in erster Linie eines: Bestimmte Erwartungen.

Nachdem ich vor einigen Wochen das Spiel Backbone kurz vor Release aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen mit dem kostenlosen Prologue (gibt's auf Steam) empfohlen hatte, habe ich das Gefühl, ich muss noch ein paar Zeilen zu dem Spiel schreiben, da die Reviews bei Steam doch sehr gemischt sind und ich einen Großteil der negativen Reviews enttäuschter Spieler durchaus nachvollziehen kann.

Trotzdem bleibe ich mal (vorsichtig) bei meiner Empfehlung, denn eigentlich ist Backbone auf seine Weise doch ein richtig gutes Spiel geworden, das sich allerdings nicht in die Richtung entwickelt hat, die ich erwartet hatte.

Zur Story möchte ich nicht viel schreiben, denn alles, was über die ersten 10 Minuten Gameplay (Prolog) hinausgeht, wäre wohl ein Spoiler. Darum beschreibe ich einfach mal ganz nüchtern, wie das Spiel startet und was man als Spieler macht:

Backbone ist ein grafisch wunderschönes Pixelart Noir Adventures in einem fiktiven Universum mit dystopischen Elementen, in dem man als Waschbär-Privatdetektiv Howard Lotor einen auf den ersten Blick unscheinbaren Vermisstenfall untersucht. Das Gameplay funktioniert hauptsächlich über Dialoge und das Erkunden der Spielwelt, gelegentlich gibt es auch kurz (und sehr leichte) Schleicheinlagen. Wirkliche Rätsel gibt es fast keine und die Dialogauswahl hat auch nahezu keinen Einfluss auf den Verlauf der Geschichte. So gesehen hinken z. B. meine anfänglichen Vergleiche mit Lacuna, denn die Spiele sind bei genauerer Betrachtung doch unterschiedlicher, als ich erwartet hätte. Backbone kann man durchspielen, ohne wirklich mitdenken zu müssen.

Trotzdem steht bei Backbone das Storytelling klar im Vordergrund, allerdings auf künstlerischere und "poetischere" Weise, als bei Lacuna. Grafisch ist das Spiel, wenn man Pixelart mag, wirklich wunderschön und der Soundtrack unterstreicht diesen Eindruck perfekt. Ich würde sogar sagen, dass der Soundtrack, bei dem die pakistanische Musikerin Arooj Aftab mitgewirkt hat, das Highlight des Spiels ist.

Aber um endlich zum Punkt der Enttäuschung zu kommen: Das Ende ist unbefriedigend, von daher verstehe ich auch die negativen Reviews, denn mit 25 Euro ist das Spiel für seine Länge von 5 bis 6 Stunden auch nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen. Das ganze Spiel fühlt sich an wie die erste Episode einer Trilogie und ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass es nach den vielen gemischten Reviews auf Steam noch eine Fortsetzung geben wird. Die Story und das Universum des Spiels haben noch eine Menge Potential und ich möchte wirklich gerne wissen, wie die Geschichte weitergeht. Alles in allem hab ich den Kauf trotz teilweise nicht erfüllter Erwartungen nicht bereut.


*TLDR*: Backbone ist ein sehr atmosphärisches und "poetisches" Adventure mit starken Storyfokus mit tollem Soundtrack, das leider nicht nur ein offenes Ende hat, sondern gefühlt irgendwie gar kein Ende. Und aus der Sicht sind die 25 Euro, die das Spiel kostet, sicherlich kein Schnäppchen, vor allem da das Spiel auch nach knapp 5 bis 6 Stunden wieder vorbei ist. Trotzdem hat mir das Spiel gut gefallen. Allerdings hoffe ich sehr, dass noch eine Fortsetzung kommt, denn die Geschichte ist noch nicht zuende erzählt und die Story und die Lore haben noch eine Menge ungenutztes Potential.


----------



## McDrake (17. Juni 2021)

*Carrion*
Seit heute im Gamepass

Man spiel ein ausserirdisches (?) Horrorwesen, welches sich durch Einrichtungen seinen blutigen Weg bahnt.
So metzelt man sich durch die Levels und muss einige Rätsel lösen.
Dabei helfen Fähigkeiten, welche man mit der Zeit findet (Unsichtbarkeit, "Schuss" mit einem der Glieder, etc)
Man kann allerdings nicht jede Fähigkeit mit jeder Grösse anwenden. Da muss man dann auch mal einen Teil seiner Biomasse zurücklassen, um bestimmt Rätsel lösen zu können.
Die Biomasse füllt man wieder auf, indem man Menschen verspeist oder sich die liegen gelassene Masse wieder einverleibt.

Bewaffnete Gegner gibts natürlich auch, sonst wärs nicht spannend.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist bis jetzt human (haha) und Rücksetzpunkte sehr fair.

Das ganze im Pixellook. Erfrischendes Setting und macht mir bis jetzt Spass.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ozknd5FBFE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Juni 2021)

Mittlerweile *Mass Effect 2: Legendary Edition.*

Im direkten Vergleich zu ME1 spielt sich Teil 2 schon deutlich besser und ich hab deutlich mehr das Gefühl, die Spielfigur zu kontrollieren. In ME1 suchte Shepard automatisch Deckung, wenn man nahe genug an einer Deckungsmöglichkeit dran war. War manchmal nicht optimal und führte manchmal zu ungewollten Situationen. In ME2 ist das anders und mMn besser gelöst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Carrion*
> Seit heute im Gamepass
> 
> Man spiel ein ausserirdisches (?) Horrorwesen, welches sich durch Einrichtungen seinen blutigen Weg bahnt.
> ...


Steht bei mir als Pixel-Fan schon lange auf der Wish-List. Mal schauen, vielleicht gebe ich mich beim Summer Sale als freiwilliger Wirt hin. ^^


----------



## ribald (18. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Steht bei mir als Pixel-Fan schon lange auf der Wish-List. Mal schauen, vielleicht gebe ich mich beim Summer Sale als freiwilliger Wirt hin. ^^


Das Spiel ist gut, nur etwas kurz und zu einfach. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8OHO5JZaYiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


;D


----------



## McDrake (18. Juni 2021)

ribald schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist gut, nur etwas kurz und zu einfach.


Kurz ist relativ 
Finds gut, wenn man mal ein Spiel hat, welches man in 2-3 Sessionen durch hat.
Die einzige Schwierigkeit ist die Navigation. "Verlaufe" mich regelmässig.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Juni 2021)

*Beat Saber*

Trotz Hitze hab ich in den letzten Tagen mal wieder häufiger Beat Saber gespielt (mit Ventilator 1 1/2 Meter vor mir) und so langsam kommt es häufiger vor, dass ich tatsächlich mal eine Expert+ Map ohne Modifier beende.

Aber sowohl bei offiziellen, als auch bei Modmaps variiert der Schwierigkeitsgrad teilweise stark. Manche Expert Maps sind schwieriger, als andere Expert+ Maps. Manche Expert+ Maps sind aber auch echt Folter und ich wundere mich, wie Leute die ohne Modifier durchspielen können, teilweise sogar ohne Fehler.

Aber damit man das kann, muss man wohl doppelt so jung, doppelt so leicht und doppelt so gesund sein, wie ich. Generell bin ich innerhalb meiner Limitierungen mit meiner Beat Saber Performance inzwischen recht zufrieden, auch wenn das Spiel selbst sich manchmal irgendwie laggy anfühlt.


----------



## Zybba (20. Juni 2021)

Ich wünschte VR hätte nicht so eine hohe Einstiegshürde. Finanziell, aber vor allem in Sachen Komfort.
Dann würde ich auch Beat Saber spielen.

Ich hab die Demos zu *Severed Steel* und *They Always Run* gespielt.
Gerade erstere fand ich sehr spaßig!
Ein stylischer 1st Person Shooter mit Parcour Einlagen, Zeitlupenfunktion und teilweise zerstörbarer Umgebung.
Es ist einigermaßen anspruchsvoll, aber man fühlt sich gleichzeitig mächtig und cool. ^^
Grafisch nett, aber durch den Stil limitiert.

They Always Run war auch cool, scheint mir aber in Sachen Steuerung/Movement noch verbesserungswürdig.
Dennoch werde ich wohl beide spielen, wenn sie erscheinen.
In der die Tage erscheinenden Podcast Folge 174 erzähl ich etwas mehr dazu.


----------



## MrFob (20. Juni 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Beat Saber*
> 
> Trotz Hitze hab ich in den letzten Tagen mal wieder häufiger Beat Saber gespielt (mit Ventilator 1 1/2 Meter vor mir) und so langsam kommt es häufiger vor, dass ich tatsächlich mal eine Expert+ Map ohne Modifier beende.
> 
> ...


Expert+ ist schon richtig gut. Ich bin bei praktisch allen Maps im normalen Expert am Limit.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Juni 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich wünschte VR hätte nicht so eine hohe Einstiegshürde. Finanziell, aber vor allem in Sachen Komfort.
> Dann würde ich auch Beat Saber spielen.


Bis auf das Headset und die Controller selbst ist der Einstiegshürde zumindest bei Beat Saber eigentlich ziemlich niedrig. Die Systemanforderungen sind durch die einfache Grafik gering und Motion Sickness sollte auch kein großes Problem darstellen, da man unbeweglich auf der Stelle steht, während die Blöcke auf einen zufliegen.

Wichtig ist halt, dass man gutes Tracking und genügend Platz hat (der Punkt ist bei mir tatsächlich knapp, reicht aber gerade noch).



MrFob schrieb:


> Expert+ ist schon richtig gut. Ich bin bei praktisch allen Maps im normalen Expert am Limit.


Bin ich bei vielen auch. Bei den Camellia Maps aus dem Hauptspiel bin ich da sogar über dem Limit. Hab noch keine davon auf Expert geschafft, glaube ich.

Aber ich kann später mal ein paar Expert+ Maps posten, die eigentlich machbar sein sollen, nicht zu schnell und guter Flow.


----------



## Zybba (20. Juni 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bis auf das Headset und die Controller selbst ist der Einstiegshürde zumindest bei Beat Saber eigentlich ziemlich niedrig.


Ich meinte eher die Hardware. Die Klobigkeit der Brillen, aber vor allem dass man kabelgebunden ist.
Dass es mindestens eine Variante ohne Kabel gibt, weiß ich. Nur ist die halt auch nicht günstig.

Habe gerade einen wireless adapter für die VIVE gefunden. OVP 400$. 
Naja... Wenns mal zugänglicher wird oder mal AR kommt bin ich hoffentlich dabei.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Juni 2021)

@MrFob

Hab gerade nochmal ne Runde gespielt und ein paar Lieder rausgesucht, die ich in Expert+ beim ersten Versuch schaffe, wenn auch selten mit weniger als 20 Fehlern. Vor allem die ersten beiden sind meiner Meinung nach nicht viel schwerer, als die meisten Expert Maps. Bei denen würde ich mir an nem guten Tag und gutem Tracking theoretisch sogar zutrauen, die fehlerfei zu spielen, ist mir bisher aber noch nicht gelungen.









						ROSÉ of BLACKPINK – On the Ground
					

Mapper: aCake |              Description: Gameplay here!: https://youtu.be/AsuBIjeP5SU  Custom kpop map giveaway on our discord server every month!  Get in touch with us on our discord server! Alekcake's Kpop & VR Arcade - https://discord.gg/P4eGh26




					bsaber.com
				











						YoiYoi Kokon – REOL
					

Mapper: kolezan |              Description: Put on your yukata; lets travel back in time and enjoy ourselves! Here's REOL's probably most popular song mapped by me, YoiYoi Kokon (宵々古今)!  The audio version of the song is that of the music video (slightly edited by me) as I love the addition of...




					bsaber.com
				











						Orion – Getsix
					

Mapper: kolezan |              Description: Get your hunting instinct ready; let’s hunt some bloqs to this dynamic and emotional trip of a track. Think you have what it takes to keep up?  HUGE thanks to Getsix for taking the time to make a new specific edit and mix of the song for this map! The...




					bsaber.com
				











						The Light – W&W ft. Kizuna AI
					

Mapper: kolezan |              Description: More KizunaAI! This time she's featured in the happy hardcore song The Light by the EDM duo W&W.   Audio edits: Intro shortened, otherwise untouched.  Preview video: https://youtu.be/hPKRtYGCGPg  BPM: 160 Duration: 2:37 Easy, Normal, Hard, Expert and...




					bsaber.com
				











						Monster [Arknights Soundtrack] – Starset
					

Mapper: Joetastic |              Description: "Monster" is a single by American rock band Starset. It is used as the soundtrack for the first Arknights Promotional Video: https://youtu.be/uySJpmfM7q4  Map Preview: https://youtu.be/RbT8rpyYjtM




					bsaber.com
				




Von den originalen Songs, wenn du den Imagine Dragons DLC hast, kann ich außerdem noch "Machine" empfehlen. Das war die erste Map, die ich in Expert+ geschafft habe.

Generell kann ich den Modder Kolezan empfehlen. Einige seiner Maps sind zwar nur bis maximal Expert verfügbar, aber die, die Expert+ haben, sonst auch einigermaßen machbar. Ist allerdings zum Großteil japanische Musik, die muss man natürlich mögen.




Zybba schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher die Hardware. Die Klobigkeit der Brillen, aber vor allem dass man kabelgebunden ist.
> Dass es mindestens eine Variante ohne Kabel gibt, weiß ich. Nur ist die halt auch nicht günstig.
> 
> Habe gerade einen wireless adapter für die VIVE gefunden. OVP 400$.
> Naja... Wenns mal zugänglicher wird oder mal AR kommt bin ich hoffentlich dabei.



Von der originalen Vive würde ich inzwischen die Finger lassen, da die erstens oft teuer ist und zweitens vor allem in Sachen Bildqualität nicht mehr wirklich mithalten kann. Das Tracking ist aber recht gut, solange man das Setup mit den Lighthouse Basestations gut aufbaut. Aber das allein rechtfertigt nicht den hohen Preis.

Ansonsten würde ich ja ne Oculus Quest oder Quest 2 empfehlen, da recht günstig und auch kabellos ohne PC nutzbar, was für Beat Saber definitiv praktisch ist. Allerdings gibt es bei Oculus halt das Facebook-Problem, daher kann ich das nur denen mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen, die sowieso schon nen Facebook Account haben.

Aber an sich ist es aktuell leider so: Keines der Headsets ist perfekt. Wenn meine Rift S (mit der ich recht zufrieden bin, hab die vor dem Facebook-Zwang gekauft) plötzlich kaputt gehen würde, wüsste ich nicht, was ich als Ersatz kaufen würde.


----------



## Zybba (20. Juni 2021)

Jo, wenns den Facebook Zwang nicht gäbe, würde ich es mir überlegen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. Juni 2021)

*CRYSIS 2*

Nach den Gerüchten um eine mögliche Übernahme durch MS hat es mich dann doch in den Fingern gejuckt. Ganz bewusst zum zweiten Streich gegriffen, da ich den tatsächlich damals nur einmaldurchgespielt habe. Die Teile eins und drei sind mir durch mehrfache Replays einfach noch zu gut in Erinnerung geblieben. Die gute Neuigkeit, meine Scheibenversion 1.0 wird vom EA Downloader direkt auf Version 1.9 aktualisiert.
Das Setting ist halt typisch Crysis, da gibt es wenig zu Spoilern. Es wird ebenfalls früh deutlich, dass wir nicht unbedingt der sind, für den man uns am Anfang zumindest noch hält.
Leider finde ich das Ding irgendwie arm an echten Highlights. Ja, es passieren zwar krasse Ereignisse, so richtig nah kommen sie leider nicht an mich ran. Trotzdem ist die Story/Suit/Action / Gunplay  alles schon stimmig.
Insgesamt ist Crysis 2 optisch imo so mittelgut gealtert.
Unterm Strich für ein Replay zu empfehlen, bei der 90er Wertung gehe ich aber nicht ganz mit.


----------



## Zybba (23. Juni 2021)

Es steht ja die Remaster Trilogie an demnächst. Meine ich zumindest...


----------



## McDrake (24. Juni 2021)

*Medieval Dynasty*
Dachte zuerst: Kingdom Come für arme.
Warum?
Das Setting ist sehr ähnlich, die Atmosphäre, zumindest bei den ersten Schritten, ebenfalls.



__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/DM3rycq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Aber es handelt sich eher um eine Mischung zwischen ARRK und Kingdom Come.
ARK, weil man alles selber "erschaffen" muss (ohne MMO-Gedöns), Kingdom, weil das Setting wirklich sehr ähnlich ist.

Obwohl der Titel in der EA-Phase ist, ist das Ding im Gamingpass drin.
Und es spielt sich sehr flüssig, mit vielen Mechaniken und, so weit ichs bis jetzt gespielt habe, mit grossem Potential.
Keine Ahnung wie das Endgame ausschaut. Aber als Anfänger hat man genügend Quests, welche einen die Spielmechanik zeigen. 
Mit Vorwissen, braucht man die nicht unbedingt, aber bringen einem Reputationspunkte, welche wohl wichtig sind um Leue anzuheuern.
So wie ich das verstanden habe, kann man so eigene Dörfer aufbauen, eigene Familie gründen, etc

Spannendes Projekt!


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Juni 2021)

Circle Empires.
War auf steam gerade 60% rabattiert, da hab ichs mal mitgenommen. Nettes kleines RTS, bei dem man auf kleinen Ringwelten kämpft und expandiert. Die zoom-Funktion verhindert das Verlieren der Übersicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2021)

*ghost recon: wildlands*
hab lange hin und her überlegt, ob ich mir wieder mal so ein open-world-monstrum antun soll. nach um die 50 h (gestreckt über circa 3 monate) kann ich sagen, dass ich nicht enttäuscht wurde. nein, ich find wildlands sogar ziemlich großartig! die map ist nicht nur gigantisch groß, sondern auch ziemlich abwechslungsreich, wunderschön sowieso und vor allem absolut authentisch gestaltet. die schießereien machen einen heidenspaß. klar, isses immer irgendwie dasselbe. aber dennoch empfand ich das gameplay nicht unbedingt als sonderlich eintönig, da die vorgehensweise meist frei gewählt werden kann: von rambo bis sam fisher ist alles drin (bisserl übertrieben, ich weiß.)

wildlands hat ja durchaus einiges kritik einstecken müssen (metascore nicht mal 70 (user noch niedriger)). keine ahnung, vielleicht sind einige tester und spieler mit falschen erwartungen an wildlands gegangen und haben ein arma 4 oder so was in der art erwartet. das ist wildlands - was mich angeht: zum glück - natürlich nicht. dabei hab ichs sogar alleine gespielt, im koop ist das wohl nochmal 'ne ungleich größere gaudi.

gespielt hab ich übrigens bis zum ersten (mutmaßlich "schlechteren") ende. vielleicht geh ich irgendwann sogar noch auf 100%. mal sehen. von mir dementsprechend und auf jeden fall 'ne absolute empfehlung. die teilweise arg durchwachsenen wertungen (bis runter auf 40%, wtf???)), kann ich nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen. ach so: die story ist erwartungsgemäß ziemlich banane. wer darauf gesteigerten wert liegt, wird mit wildlands wohl in der tat nicht glücklich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2021)

* Gravel*

Mit dem gestrigen Abend die letzten beiden Karriere-Sternchen schwer und langwierig erkämpft. Grundspiel nach 15 Stunden also zu 100% gemeistert. Für weitere Strecken und Fahrzeuge lasse ich mich nicht nochmal zur Kasse bitten, dafür war dieser Racer nur "ok".

*Blacksad: Unser the Skin*

Zum gleichen Abend diese Graphic Novel zum Sale-Preis geholt, runtergeladen und gleich die erste Stunde reingeschnuppert. Tolle Film Noir-Atmoshäre (allein die Jazz-Musik... ) und wegen der ganzen anthropomorphischen Charaktere sowieso sehr reizvoll. Spielerisch nicht weit von Telltale-Spielen entfernt, erinnert mich stilistisch gar ein wenig an "The Wolf Among Us", u.a. auch wegen des Protagonisten der vom ähnlichen Schlag eines Bigby Wolf zu sein scheint.

Optisch reisst es keine Bäume aus, was es auch gar nicht muss. Das Gesamtbild passt absolut zum Comic und ist insgesamt sehr stimmig. Den zu Release in vielen Tests bemängelten technischen Zustand hat man großteils behoben, ich war bis jetzt zumindest von keinerlei spielstörenden Bugs betroffen. Nur eine Sache hat Pendulo Studios so wie es aussieht NICHT in den Griff bekommen:
Ein ganz leichtes und doch recht auffälliges Perma-Ruckeln dass sich besonders bei Kameraschwenks bemerkbar macht. Ich als ausgewiesener 30FPS-Gegner sah mich am Ende tatsächlich dazu genötigt die meinerseits verhasste, niedrigste Framerate-Einstellung zu wählen, denn in dieser fällt das Stocken so gut wie gar nicht auf... Eigentlich unbegreiflich, selbst Telltales Spiele waren in der Regel flüssig in ihrer Darstellung.

Ach ja, "Blacksad" liefert gleich ein halbes Dutzend verschiedener Sprachen, in Text sowie Ton. Die englische Sprachausgabe hört sich klasse an, trotzdem spiele ich mit der deutschen Synchro die fast genauso gut abschneidet (kleiner Wink Richtung "Synchro-Wahn" - Thread )


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Juni 2021)

*Mass Effect 3: Legendary Edition*

Nachdem ich die Vorgänger durch habe und Teil 3 nun einige Zeit gespielt habe, hab ich den Eindruck, dass Teil 1 irgendwie etwas durch die rosarote Nostalgiebrille verklärt ist. Die Story ist top, aber alles drum herum steht dann doch ziemlich weit hinter den Nachfolgern zurück. Rein spielerisch (und optisch) ist ME3 der beste Teil der Trilogie und selbst ME2, das ja aufgrund gameplaytechnischer Entschlackung ziemlich in der Kritik stand, spielt sich besser, als ME1. Letzteres spielt sich ja eher wie ein eher semi geiler Loot-Shooter. 

Dabei ist ME1 hinsichtlich Spielzeit auch noch kürzer, als ich in Erinnerung hatte. Während ich für ME2 gute 40h gebraucht habe, waren es bei ME1 gerademal 25h Spielzeit. Ich hab in beiden Spielen nicht alles gemacht und gewiss nicht alle Kodexeinträge gelesen. Aber die meisten Nebenmissionen etc. erledigt, bis auf ein oder zwei. 

Leider sind bei ME2 am Ende zwei Charaktere flöten gegangen, die ich eigentlich behalten wollte.  Schade.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juni 2021)

*Need for Speed Heat*

Wird nicht direkt durchgespielt (nur kurz angezockt), aber ich hab mir nach vielen, vielen Jahren mal wieder ein Need for Speed im Sale gegönnt. Fährt sich besser, als erwartet. Grafisch von den 3d-Modellen, Texturen und Lichteffekten her ziemlich gut, aber die temporale Kantenglättung und der draufgelegte Schärfeeffekt sehen echt nicht schön aus. Bildqualität ist in 1440p schlechter, als so manches Spiel in 720p mit 8x MSAA. Wirkt alles sehr blurry und nachgeschärft.


*Tell me Why*

Aktuell hab ich alle anderen Spiele erstmal pausiert, da Tell me Why bis Ende des Monats kostenlos spielbar ist. Keine Ahnung, ob die Zeit reicht, aber der Anfang sieht schonmal interessant aus, ebenso die Thematik. Interessant: Im Gegensatz zur Life is Strange Reihe gibt es ne komplette deutsche Synchro, die auch nen relativ guten Eindruck macht bisher.


----------



## Vordack (25. Juni 2021)

*Edge of Eternity*

Open World RPG, Zelda-Ähnliche Kämpfe mit dieser Zeitfunktion, von nem Indieentwickler.

Es hat nicht die beste Grafik, ziemlich repetetiv, lange Laufwege, und trotzdem hab ich schon 11 Stunden (Gesamt soll so 40 sein) darin versenkt. KA, es hat seinen eigenen Charme, ich mag die Charaktere  (JRPG mäßig), ich mag den Humor, die Dialoge (zum Teil vertont), das ganze Itemmodding System und so läßt noch zu wünschen übrig, hat aber Potential und, ganz wichtig, die Entwickler kümmern sich um die Probleme, es kommen reichlich Patches und sie hören auf die Community.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Tell me Why*
> 
> Aktuell hab ich alle anderen Spiele erstmal pausiert, da Tell me Why bis Ende des Monats kostenlos spielbar ist. Keine Ahnung, ob die Zeit reicht, aber der Anfang sieht schonmal interessant aus, ebenso die Thematik. Interessant: Im Gegensatz zur Life is Strange Reihe gibt es ne komplette deutsche Synchro, die auch nen relativ guten Eindruck macht bisher.


Ich denke, wenn man das bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt aktiviert hat, dann darf man es für immer behalten. Es klingt jedenfalls so: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juni 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn man das bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt aktiviert hat, dann darf man es für immer behalten. Es klingt jedenfalls so:


Zu 87,3% klang das auch so, als ich das Spiel "gekauft" habe, aber ganz sicher war ich mir eben nicht. Ich hoffe aber einfach mal, dass du da Recht hast, denn bis Ende Juni werde ich damit vermutlich nicht fertig werden.


----------



## McDrake (26. Juni 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *ghost recon: wildlands*


Fand das Game auch ganz nett
Aber halt mal wieder zu UBI-Gross, für meinen Spielstiel

*Iron Harvest* angespielt
Aber schon in der ersten richtigen Mission bemerkte ich: Wohl nix für mich.

Das Setting finde ich sehr spannend. Grafisch auch hübsch.
aber das Speichersystem...

Ich mag es, eigenständig zu speichern und nicht nur Speicherpunkte
Ich möchte verschiedene Taktiken ausprobieren.
Zumal Gegner im Rücken (buchstäblich aus dem Nichts) einfach so mal auftauchen können.


----------



## McDrake (27. Juni 2021)

Zurück beim *Anthem*

Wohl viel verschenktes Potential.

Wirkt auf mich alles sehr stimmig, aber auch steril im Hub.
Theoretisch hätte man daraus ein schönes Spiel a la Dragon Age machen können.
Es gibt (wieder in der Theorie) ein paar hübsche Handlungsstränge, welche man aber dank dem MMO-Ansatz einfach abklappert.
Als Lootshooter für zwischendurch (im Gamepass) ganz amüsant.
Vor allem, wenn man sich gegenseitig helfen kann (PvE). Das mag ich.





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/LTtgIrf

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2021)

Bin mit dem Battlepass bei Warthunder soweit durch wie ich wollte und spiele jetzt neben ME 2 aus der Legendary Edition endlich nach x Jahren mal wieder Fallout 4 was ich zwar immer einmal angefangen hatte aber ich kam maximal bis Stufe 5 und hatte es nie beendet gehabt. Bin jetzt nach einem Neuanfang Stufe 10.

Allein schon zu Beginn der A-Bombenabwurf wo man mit dem Fahrstuhl in den Vault herunterfährt wurde von Bethesda regelrecht genial inszeniert. Da hat es Bethesda drauf. Sanctuary ist auf rund 60-70% und ich habe gerade die Ghule aus dem Trainingsgelände der Nationalgarde vertrieben. War auch nicht so ohne. 3 oder 4 Siedlergruppen habe ich schon geholfen. Das nächste ist die Beräumung eines weiteren Geländes und aufbauen eines zweiten Funkmastes zum anlocken der Siedler.

Was ich aber auch aktuell habe ist einen ziemlichen Munitionsengpass quasi für fast alle Waffen die ich aktuell besitze und das Problem daß ich zudem auch neue Fusionskerne für meine Rüstung benötige. Möglichst mehr als nur 1-2. Hatte 2 gehabt die sind aber schon länger leer (beim Kampf wo ich die 1. Rüstung bekommen habe im abgestürzten Vertibird, auf dem Weg nach Sanctary und in Sanctuary verbraucht.

Und einige Waffen sind einfach nur Rotz weil man fürs Nachladen quasi ewig braucht, teils nur nach 1 Schuß wie bei der Lasermuskete, bei der Schrotflinte nach 2 Schuß. Wenn dann 5-6 Ghule gleichzeitig ankommen wirds dann Rotz weil man kaum zum Nachladen kommt weil sie einem dann schon an der Gurgel hängen.

Dafür sind andere Waffen zwar ziemlich zielgenau aber deren Wirkung stellenweise noch mäßig/er (außer gegen MG-Türme). Wobei einige 38er und die Laserpistole wenigstens etwas an Damage machen. Aber dafür habe ich für die Laserpistole kaum Munition gefunden. Das Mini-MG aus dem Vertibird beim Museum wo ich auch die erste Power-Armor her habe ist auch ziemlich gut aber da ist es um die Munition dafür ganz düster bestellt. Die 10 mm Impro kann man quasi knicken. Ist nur eine Notlösung.

Es gibt sicher irgendwo noch deutlich effektivere Waffen (hoffe ich zumindestens und hoffentlich auch irgendwo in greifbarem Umfeld) aber erst einmal finden und dann irgendwo genügend Munition dafür.... Nahkampfeskapaden wären bei meinen Widerstandswerten wohl aktuell imho sinnlos.

Und die Gegner sind mittlerweile auch zäher im Einstecken. Supermutanten und die stärkeren Ghule versuche ich soweit möglich noch zu meiden. Selbst wenn ich irgendwo 2 Blutfliegen sehe umgehe ich die lieber weil dann bei meinem Glück dann gleich 4 oder 6 von den Viechern auftauchen.

Wackelpuppen habe ich bislang nur 2 gefunden, Hefte ein paar unterschiedliche aber jeweils bislang nur 1 Exemplar.

Hätte jetzt theoretisch 2 Power-Armor-Rüstungen. 1 steht (leer) in Sanctuary herum. Die zweite müßte ich erst einmal aus der Waffenkammer der Nationalgarde herausbekommen. In die Waffenkammer rein bin ich schon. Aber ohne Fusionskerne wird das eher nix befürchte ich mal. Und draußen gibt es einen ziemlich heftigen Wachbot. Den auszuschalten dürfte auch nicht so einfach sein.

Das Spiel ist schon auf Leicht trotzdem relativ heftig und selbst die Blutfliegen setzen einen ordentlich zu wenn man nicht aufpaßt und 3-4 attackieren einen gleichzeitig. Obwohl ich sonst bei Spielen nicht so ein Weichei bin. 

Das Kampfsystem ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, aktuell muß ich eher umgehen als daß ich angreifen kann. Außer ich kann Gegner sneaky killen wenn ich sehe daß deren Anzahl in dem Gebiet überschaubar ist.

Möchte nicht wissen was mich dann bei dem Angriff auf die Festung erwartet der mir aktuell schon vorgeschlagen wird. Dafür habe ich wohl aktuell zu wenig Munition und auch noch nicht wirklich die besten Waffen dafür.

Hab aber mal eine Fragen:

1. zum Skillen: Welche Perks (außer Wahrnehmung) sind zuständig für Steigerung der  Schloßknacker-/Hackingfähigkeiten ? Bin aktuell auf Level 11, bei Dingen wie Wahrnehmung auf max. Stufe (kann deren Sterne nicht weiter ausbauen bzw. wüßte ich nicht wie) kann aber trotz alledem mittlere Schlösser immer noch nicht knacken.  Brauche ich dazu noch eine höhere Stufe von flinken Finger dazu ? Oder andere Skills in Kombination ? Flinke Finger habe ich bislang nur 1 x geskillt. Oder gibt es da andere Zusammenhänge zwischen den Perks ? Die Perks und deren Zusammenspiel werden nicht wirklich gut und detailliert erklärt. 

Bräuchte aber auch langsam mal Fähigkeiten wie höherer Widerstand oder bessere Waffen-Durchschlagskräfte aber auch beim Durchsuchen mehr Kronkorken, mehr Munition. Scheiß Qual der Wahl.  

Suche auch momentan überall nach den Büroklammern, finde aber so gut wie keine aktuell.

Einige Autosavepunkte sind auch sehr fies und meiner Meinung nach idiotisch gesetzt. Ich komme zur Hintertür beim Büro der Nationalgarde heraus, nachdem ich die Ghule alle gekillt hatte und in der Waffenkammer war, den dortigen kleinen Wachbot gegrillt habe. Dort steht zwar eine weitere Power Armor aber nirgendwo im Haus gibt es einen Fusionskern (oder hab ich da was übersehen?) um das Teil einsetzen zu können. Ich öffne jedenfalls dann daraufhin die Hintertür und plötzlich attackiert mich aus heiteren Himmel ein schwerer Wachbot gegen den ich nicht den Hauch einer Chance habe. Mit Power-Armor sähe es vielleicht anders aus aber die steht energielos herum. Aber ich habe auch nirgendwo eine Option an den Terminals gefunden, wo ich die Bots deaktivieren könnte.

Hab die Beine in die Hand genommen aber trotzdem 90% Gesundheit eingebüßt. Hatte da noch Glück überhaupt weggekommen zu sein. Aber einen Fight gegen diesen Mistkerl kann ich momentan jedenfalls knicken.

Und bei Vault 111 (wo man herkommt) gibt es soweit ich es gesehen habe auch nichts großartiges zu finden. Es gibt dort aber eine Tür im Aufseherbüro die bekomme ich aber aktuell nicht auf (Meisterschloss). Dazu fehlt mir wieder die Hackerstufe. Hat jemand eine Ahnung was dahinter verborgen ist ? Lohnt sich das möglichst schnell dahin zu skillen oder kann man was dahinter ist auch locker später noch nebenbei holen ? Die restlichen Räume sind bis auf Peanuts (Schrott wenn man so will) quasi leer.

Aber das 50er Jahre Flair und die skurrile Atmosphäre sind wie immer einfach nur der Hammer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2021)

* Blacksad: Under the Skin*

Mit bisher 8 Stunden schon ziemlich weit fortgeschritten, schätze aber dass das Ende noch ein wenig auf sich warten lässt. An das erwähnte Ruckelproblem hab ich mich mehr oder weniger schnell gewöhnt (schön ist es nicht, aber was soll's) , und sehe ich jetzt davon mal ab muss ich doch sagen dass mich das Spiel mitsamt seines haarigen Helden voll in seinem Bann hat. Top geschriebene, sich immer weiter steigernde Krimi-Story die so ziemlich alles abdeckt was einen Noir Thriller gut macht:
Mord, illegale Geschäfte, Korruption, Prostitution, Affairen, Rassismus und dazwischen ein Privatdetektiv der ganz nach Sherlock Holmes-Manier in seinem Gedankenpalast seine Schlüsse zieht. Von einigen Gewaltspitzen war ich gar überrascht, wo es anfangs noch ziemlich "sanft" zuging. Erzählerisch und inszenatorisch jedenfalls richtig stark, Pendulo kann es also noch.

Wenn es nach mir ginge könnte das Spiel aber gänzlich auf QTEs verzichten, denn diese sind hier erstens rar gesät und zweitens keine echten Spannungserzeuger, und egal wie man zu QTEs stehen mag, andere Entwickler wissen mehr draus zu machen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juli 2021)

nach gr: wildlands hab ich jetzt, dem kackwetter sei dank^^, mal mit *star wars fallen order* angefangen.
nach 3 stunden gefällts mir ziemlich gut. die parallelen zu uncharted / tomb raider sind schwer übersehbar, was aber ja nix schlechtes sein muss. ich mag beide reihen. allerdings hätte ich nach wie vor lieber geballert, aber dafür sind sich die herren und damen jedi ja offenbar zu fein.   

hin und wieder hab ich üble ruckler, auch und gerade in zwischensequenzen. kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, ist jetzt aber auch kein riesen-drama.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juli 2021)

An ein Ruckeln kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern.
Die Zwischensequenzen nehmen danach ab.
Es geht ja zuerst darum, die Charaktere kennenzulernen.
Ich fand die aber auch klasse gemacht.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Juli 2021)

*Tell me Why*

Ich nähere mich vermutlich so langsam dem Ende der zweiten von drei Episoden und bin alles in allem ziemlich begeistert. Auch wenn das Gameplay im Grunde dem typischen Dontnod/Life is Strange System folgt (frei und ohne Hektik erkundbare Locations mit vielen Details, die sich mit Zwischensequenzen und gut geschriebenen Dialogen abwechseln), fühlt sich Tell me Why irgendwie trotzdem eigenständig an. Ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir das Spiel bisher sogar ne ganze Ecke besser, als Life is Strange 2.



Spoiler: Keine direkten Storyspoiler, aber Andeutungen zur Stimmungsentwicklung des Spiels



Ich mag die beiden Protagonisten, die Dialoge, die ruhig erzählte Geschichte, in der es zur Abwechslung mal nicht darum geht, die Welt zu retten oder ums Überleben zu kämpfen. Es ist im Grunde eine Art Krimi: Man klärt ein zehn Jahre vergangenes Ereignis auf, indem man sich mit einer Kombination von Erinnerungen, Gesprächen und klassischer Detektivarbeit nach und nach die Puzzleteile zusammensetzt. Gelegentliche Überraschungen gibt es natürlich trotzdem noch, aber die fallen nicht annähernd so akut dramatisch aus, wie in anderen Dontnod Spielen.

Die Life is Strange Spiele (vor allem Teil 1 und Before the Storm) fand ich an sich super, aber man wusste irgendwie ständig: Hinter der nächsten Ecke wollen die Entwickler wieder 20 Tonnen Drama in mich reinprügeln, um mich wütend oder traurig zu machen. Das hat auch oft funktioniert und das macht Life is Strange aus und ich mochte es auch dafür, dass es mich emotional so ergriffen hat, aber es war dadurch auch oft sehr anstrengend. Tell me Why ist da deutlich weniger anstrengend und ich habe nicht ständig "Angst" vor dem nächsten Ereignis.



Spannend und interessant ist die Geschichte trotzdem.




Bonkic schrieb:


> hin und wieder hab ich üble ruckler, auch und gerade in zwischensequenzen. kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, ist jetzt aber auch kein riesen-drama.



Ruckler hatte ich in Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order auch keine, aber teilweise extrem lange Ladezeiten, trotz relativ schneller SSD. Die waren dann auch der Grund, warum ich das Spiel refunded habe, da ich ab dem zweiten Gebiet (auf dem Schrottplatz am Anfang ging's noch) mehr Zeit auf dem Ladebildschirm verbracht habe, als im eigentlichen Spiel (teilweise hat's mehrere Minuten gedauert).

Evtl. gebe ich dem Spiel aber irgendwann nochmal eine Chance. Ich hoffe, das Problem lässt sich dann irgendwie lösen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Juli 2021)

*Doki Doki Literature Club* 

wtf?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2021)

*Blacksad: Under the Skin*

Nach knapp 12 Stunden ist dieser tierische Krimi nun auch beendet. Hat mir insgesamt SEHR gut gefallen. Schönes Finale, ein Ende wie ich es von einem Einzelgänger-Kater erwarte. Würde es sehr begrüßen wenn Pendulo Studios eine Fortsetzung, wenn nicht gar eine ganze Serie ganz nach Telltale machen würde, die Welt von Blacksad würde sich total dafür anbieten. Allein an bei Technik müssten sie Besseres leisten, der Rest kann ruhig so weiter aufgegriffen werden.

Bin tatsächlich am Überlegen ob ich mir die Comic-Romane gönnen soll...aber 16 Euro je Band mit nur grob 70 Seiten... Puh, nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Vordack (4. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> *Doki Doki Literature Club*
> 
> wtf?



Hey Alte, kannst Du mal bitte genauer darauf eingehen?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Juli 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hey Alte, kannst Du mal bitte genauer darauf eingehen?


Japanische Schulmädchen (mit vorheriger Einblendung, dass sie alle volljährig sind), Literaturklub mit vier Mitgliedern (siehe Punkt 1), du bist der einzige Boy und hast eigentlich keinen Bock auf einen Club, lässt dich aber überreden, es werden Gedichte geschrieben (deine wird man nie sehen) indem man Worte auswählt und so Interesse bei den weiblichen Mitgliedern weckt, denn anfangs soll es wie ein Dating-Simulator wirken…aber es gibt eine fette Triggerwarnung am Anfang und die ist durchaus berechtigt. Mehr zu verraten würde das Spielerlebnis ruinieren.

Ich wollte immer wissen, was es mit dem Spiel auf sich hat und nun weiß ich es.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2021)

Als Nächstes hätte ich die beiden im Juni verschenken Restepisoden von * Tell me why* gespielt, daraus wurde aber nix. Die Episoden sind bei mir nicht freigeschaltet. Musste man diese etwa klassisch in den Warenkorb setzen und dann für 0,00 Euro kaufen?!

Naja, was soll's, vielleicht später einmal günstig nachkaufen, SO toll fand ich die erste Episode ohnehin nicht.

Stattdessen hab ich mir nun * Detroit: Become Human* für 15 Euro gegönnt, schließlich hat mich vor einem Jahr bereits die Demo extrem geflasht. 

Nach 15 Minuten Warten (Tonnen von Shadern wollten vorgeladen werden) hab ich mich nochmal mit der anfänglichen Geiselnahme beschäftigt. Und das über eine ganze (!)  Stunde, nur um mal zu sehen wie viele Möglichkeiten freischaltbar sind. Und das waren nicht wenige, das grafische Entscheidungdiagramm allein ist schon riesig. 

Danach ging es noch ein wenig ins Freie, mit vielen NPCs in Straßen und Parks. Was für eine Augenweide. Aber Das Spiel verlangt dafür auch einiges.

Zum Glück schafft meine 1080 OC konstante 60 FPS in FHD, allerdings gibt es im Freien einige regelmäßige Momente wo es kurzfristig stockt, als wenn noch nachgeladen werden würde. Muss mal sehen ob sich das Treiberseitig irgendwie beheben lässt, ein Herunterstufen des Detailgrads von Ultra auf Hoch oder noch niedriger machte keinen Unterschied. Vielleicht bringt das Herabsetzen von AA oder so ja was.

Aber selbst wenn dieses Stottern bleibt würde ich es akzeptieren, *Detroit* sieht einfach zu umwerfend aus als dass ich mich darüber ärgern könnte.


----------



## Zybba (7. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Musste man diese etwa klassisch in den Warenkorb setzen und dann für 0,00 Euro kaufen?!


Eigentlich waren alle Teile gratis. Ich mein da gabs einen Bug, den man irgendwie beheben konnte.
Hatte ich irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Juli 2021)

*Mass Effect: Legendary Edition* hab ich nun durch. 

Leider hab ich erstmal nix zum spielen. Meine Pile of Shame ist in der Tat abgearbeitet und ansonsten findet sich wenig interessantes. Da bleibt mir wohl nur übrig, mit dem Finger in meiner Nase herum zu spielen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juli 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> *Mass Effect: Legendary Edition* hab ich nun durch.
> 
> Leider hab ich erstmal nix zum spielen. Meine Pile of Shame ist in der Tat abgearbeitet und ansonsten findet sich wenig interessantes. Da bleibt mir wohl nur übrig, mit dem Finger in meiner Nase herum zu spielen.


Oder mal wieder ein älteres Spiel spielen was man seit längerem nicht angerührt hat. Ich zocke momentan abwechselnd Fallout 4 und die ME Legendary Edition.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Juli 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder mal wieder ein älteres Spiel spielen was man seit längerem nicht angerührt hat. Ich zocke momentan abwechselnd Fallout 4 und die ME Legendary Edition.


Ich war doch mal neugierig auf *Doki Doki Literature Club*. Davon hab ich schon öfter mal was gehört, aber mir nie angesehen. Und @Nyx-Adreena findet es ja recht "WTF".  Mal schauen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Juli 2021)

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## McDrake (8. Juli 2021)

*The Outer Worlds*
Fallout im Sci-Fi-Style. Spielerisch keine Offenbarung, aber die Sprecher sind erste Sahne.
Gute Dialoge, spassig vorgetragen.
Grafisch nett anzuschauen, wenn man die Gesichter mal aussen vor lässt 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mikeiminternet (9. Juli 2021)

Ich spiele gerade zum zweiten mal The Last of Us 2 im NG+ auf der PS5 und Ratchet & Clank Rift Apart. 

Da ich erst demnächst meinen ersten vernünftigen Spiele PC kaufe, wird sich die Spieleauswahl dann sicher hier und da in Richtung PC Spiele anpassen. Bin schon gespannt welche Titel ich dann finden werde, die es auf der PS5 nicht gibt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit.


Hast recht. Ist schon ziemlich abgefuckt, das Spiel. Bin mal gespannt, wie es ausgeht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. Juli 2021)

Ich fand die Einbindung dieses simulierten Desktops auch ganz interessant.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich fand die Einbindung dieses simulierten Desktops auch ganz interessant.


Stimmt. Das ist ne coole Idee. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Juli 2021)

*Tell me Why*

Ich bin gerade mit Tell me Why fertig geworden nach lt. Steam 14 Stunden (Ingame-Lesestunde und Essenspausen eingeschlossen).

War ein wirklich sehr schönes Spiel. Spielt sich im Grunde genauso, wie Life is Strange (Erkunden, mit Leuten unterhalten und Entscheidungen treffen), aber die Art der Geschichte ist eine völlig andere und man wechselt während des Spiels mehrfach zwischen den Zwilligen hin und her.

Sehr viel ruhiger, melancholischer, als Life is Strange. Auch ein bisschen weniger dramatisch, aber trotzdem richtig gut. Bin gespannt, was in Zukunft noch so von Dontnod kommt. Ich hoffe, die behalten dieses Erzählniveau bei und versuchen ab und an auch mal was Neues (anderes Setting, andere Arten von Geschichten).

*edit* Kleine Ergänzung: Den Soundtrack möchte ich hier auch nochmal erwähnen, der mir sehr gut gefallen hat. Im Gegensatz zu Life is Strange gibt es keine rockigen oder melancholischen Songs irgendwelcher Bands, sondern einen sehr mystischen, verträumten, oft fast märchenhaften Soundtrack, der mich irgendwie ein wenig an The Vanishing of Ethan Carter erinnert hat. Sticht nicht so hervor, wie die Songs in Life is Strange, untermalt die Atmosphäre des Spiels unterbewusst aber sehr gekonnt.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Meine Pile of Shame ist in der Tat abgearbeitet und ansonsten findet sich wenig interessantes.


Das ist beneidenswert. Ich fürchte so einen Moment werde ich in meinem Leben nicht mehr erleben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juli 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren alle Teile gratis. Ich mein da gabs einen Bug, den man irgendwie beheben konnte.
> Hatte ich irgendwo gelesen.


Ne Ahnung wie das funktioniert?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (9. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ne Ahnung wie das funktioniert?


Hattest du den ersten Teil schon vorher ? Bei mir sind alle drei im Rahmen der Gratisaktion aktiviert worden. Sind dann so 17 GB gewesen. Meine ich jedenfalls...


----------



## Zybba (9. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ne Ahnung wie das funktioniert?


Nicht wirklich. Ist aber glaube ich schon zu spät.
Hätte man während/vor dem Kauf machen müssen.

Alternativ kannstdu natürlich versuchen, den Support zu kontaktieren. Ich denke aber nicht, dass die helfen können/wollen werden?


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Juli 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das ist beneidenswert. Ich fürchte so einen Moment werde ich in meinem Leben nicht mehr erleben


Aktuell hab ich relativ viel Freizeit neben der Arbeit.  Vorteil des Singledaseins.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juli 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Hattest du den ersten Teil schon vorher ? Bei mir sind alle drei im Rahmen der Gratisaktion aktiviert worden. Sind dann so 17 GB gewesen. Meine ich jedenfalls...


Heute nochmal runtergeladen, werden aber nicht mehr als 7,9 GB.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2021)

*Detroit: Become Human*

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, mich hat schon lange kein interaktiver Film so dermaßen fasziniert wie David Cages jüngstes Werk. Grafisch einfach eine Wucht, jeder der drei parallel verlaufenden Handlungsstränge auf seine Art ultraspannend, und anders als bei anderen Genre-Titeln hat man wirklich das Gefühl dass die getroffenen Entscheidung weit mehr auslösen als nur die simple "Entweder-Oder"-Kreuzung.

*Fahrenheit* und *Heavy Rain* kenn ich ja bereits, über *Beyond: Two Souls* müsste ich mir erst noch ein Urteil bilden wenn ich es demnächst auch bei Steam kaufe (oder zumindest vorab die Demo anspiele) ... Doch man erkennt deutlich dass sich Quantic Dream über die Jahre wirklich stark weiterentwickelt hat und mit jedem neuem Projekt versucht das ausgesuchte Genre auf ein ganz neues Level zu bringen. Respekt!


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juli 2021)

*Chernobylite*

Zur Überbrückung bis S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 kommt hab ich mir jetzt doch mal Chernobylite gegönnt, das am Ende des Monats aus dem Early Access geht.

Knapp 1 1/2 Stunden hab ich jetzt reingezockt, werde aber mit dem Rest warten, bis die Release-Version da ist. Macht bisher nen interessanten Endruck, was Setting, Atmosphäre usw. angeht. Beim Base-Building bin ich mir dagegen nicht so sicher. Ich hoffe, dass das nicht allzu sehr ins Grinding ausartet.

Grafisch sieht es ziemlich gut aus, mit ein paar typischen Unreal Engine Schwächen (z. B. Rim Lighting bei Charakteren). DLSS funktioniert richtig gut, selbst weit entfernte Details sind super scharf zu erkennen. Performance ist auch gut.

Alles in allem ist es definitiv kein S.T.A.L.K.E.R., aber könnte trotzdem ein interessantes Spiel werden. Wirklich sauer stößt mit bisher nur auf, wie die verschiedenen Gegenden verknüpft sind. Wenn man das Spielgebiet mit der echten Karte von der Gegend um das Kraftwerk vergleicht, dann stimmt da einfach nix. Prypyat direkt neben dem Kraftwerk, die Duga (Woodpecker) Anlage knapp dahinter, südlich vom Kraftwerk ein Waldgebiet usw. Da das Spiel eh keine echte Open World ist, hätte man das auch besser gestalten können. Aber die Entwickler hatten wohl ihre Gründe, warum sie das so umgesetzt hat (vielleicht, damit man das komplette Spielgebiet von der Basis aus sehen kann?).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juli 2021)

Detroit hat echt so viele unterschiedliche Verzweigungen, die man im ersten Durchgang niemals sehen wird. Da lohnt sich wirklich mal ein Neustart nach dem Finale. 
Fahrenheit habe ich nur einmal angespielt, aber Detroit ist vor Heavy Rain und Beyond.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Detroit hat echt so viele unterschiedliche Verzweigungen, die man im ersten Durchgang niemals sehen wird. Da lohnt sich wirklich mal ein Neustart nach dem Finale.
> Fahrenheit habe ich nur einmal angespielt, aber Detroit ist vor Heavy Rain und Beyond.


Fahrenheit wirkt heutzutage natürlich sehr antiquiert, technisch wie inhaltlich, und es spielt sich auch weitaus hektischer. Trotzdem hat es einen besonderen Platz in meinem Spielerherzen, denn damals war das schon irgendwie großes "Hollywood" in den frühen 2000ern.

David Cage war schon damals ein echter Visionär. Er versteht die wichtige Zusammensetzung aus Fotografie und Musik, er weiss die ihm vorhandenen Technik-Werkzeuge zu nutzen und stetig zu verbessern, und auch wenn seine Geschichten nie 100%ig klischeefrei sind, er hat unbestrittene Fähigkeiten als Regisseur. Mich wunderts fast ein wenig dass das reale Hollywood nicht längst bei ihm angeklingelt hat.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juli 2021)

Mal schauen. Noch habe ich Fahrenheit noch nicht ganz angeschrieben und ganz unter die POS geschoben. 

Ich wünsche mir aber immer noch ein Detroit-Spin Off mit Hank und Connor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Mal schauen. Noch habe ich Fahrenheit noch nicht ganz angeschrieben und ganz unter die POS geschoben.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir aber immer noch ein Detroit-Spin Off mit Hank und Connor.


Ich muss gestehen:
Obwohl ich am meisten mit Kara mitfiebere, ist Connor doch mein eigentlicher Liebling. Ich warte noch auf DEN Moment wo auch er die Grenzen seiner Programmierung überschreitet.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen:
> Obwohl ich am meisten mit Kara mitfiebere, ist Connor doch mein eigentlicher Liebling. Ich warte noch auf DEN Moment wo auch er die Grenzen seiner Programmierung überschreitet.


Ja!
Bei meinem ersten Durchgang war in der globalen Endstatistik noch dingsbums auf Platz 1 der favorisierten Charaktere, aber das hat sich schnell korrigiert. 

Aber klingt, als wärst du noch nicht durch, daher halte ich mich mal zurück.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2021)

Im Übrigen ist mir schon zu Spielbeginn die deutsche Synchro-Prominenz aufgefallen. Schon im ersten Kapitel haben meine Ohren sofort "Chris Pine-Kirk" - Sprecher Nico Sablik als Connor herausgehört; mit Sascha Rothermund als Marcus und Thorsten Münchow (u.a. Für Brendan Frasier, hier als Hank) kamen weitere bekannte Stimmen dazu. Insgesamt ist die Lokalisation schlicht hervorragend. Wenn ich da an * Fahrenheit* denke wo es mehr als nur einen Voicecast-Ausfall gab (Tyler war GANZ schlimm )... Quantic Dream hat es schnell gelernt etwas mehr Moos in deutsche A-Sprecher zu investieren.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Juli 2021)

Ich habe heute Zugang zur Beta von Rocksmith+ erhalten und ein wenig reingespielt. 
Gut, dass ich mittlerweile drei Gitarren habe, die ich mit dem wieder entdeckten Kabel vom ersten Rocksmith an den PC anschließen kann, denn meine Standard-Gitarre hätte eine Batterie für den Tonabnehmer gebraucht, die ich gerade nicht da hatte, weil ich sie nur ohne Verstärker nutze. 
Und somit war sie zu leise für das Programm. Aber mit meiner Martin hat dann alles gut funktioniert und das Instrument wurde sofort erkannt. . 
Ich fühle mich, als hätte ich nie Noten bzw. Akkorde gelernt, weil das Tabulatur-Layout des Spiels so fremd für mich ist, aber die adaptive Schwierigkeit funktioniert ganz gut, so dass man sich langsam an die Darstellung gewöhnen kann. 
Die Songauswahl der Beta ist ok und ich habe mir zwei Songs rausgesucht, an denen ich mich austoben werde. Für die Zukunft hätte ich aber gerne noch ein paar Künstler, die ich besser kenne und deren Songs ich schonmal gespielt habe. Dann komme ich mir nicht ganz so dämlich vor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2021)

*Detroit: Become Human*

Mein erster (aber garantiert nicht letzter) Durchgang hat nach 14 Stunden sein Ende gefunden... Und ich kann meine Begeisterung für dieses Quantic Dream-Meisterstück kaum in Worte fassen.

Okay, ich versuche es trotzdem:
*Detroit* ist unter allen Interaktiven Filmen DAS Sahnestück überhaupt. Da kommt nichts, aber auch wirklich GAR nichts und niemand auf ein ähnlich derart hohes Niveau heran. Nichtmal Telltale, Dontnod oder wer auch immer, und ich habe SEHR viele interaktive Filme in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten (einschließlich der FMV-Anfänge der 1990er) gespielt. Die audio-visuelle Güte sucht wahrlich seinesgleichen. Hatte zwar an mehreren Stellen den einen oder anderen leichten, selten etwas heftigeren Schluckauf in Form von Rucklern (dessen Ursache ich schlecht nachvollziehen kann, denn es hing nie von zu vielen NPCs, zu großen Arealen oder zu intensiven Effekt-Einsatz ab, dafür waren die Stotter-Momente zu situationsunabhängig in ihrem Auftreten), was mir aber den Genuss in keinster Weise getrübt hat, und QTE-Sequenzen waren zum Glück davon nie betroffen.

Was mich am meisten erstaunt hat war die Liebe zu vielen kleinen, aber gar nicht zu unbedeutenden Details. Die Charaktere kommunizieren durchweg und überaus glaubenswürdig mit ihren Augen. Motion Capture-Schauspiel vom Feinsten. Das Streben nach höchstmöglichem Animationsrealismus (z. B. die Kleidung von Connor bewegt sich mit, zieht Falten, lockert sich wieder; Treppen werden korrekt Stufe für Stufe erklommen, kein Hoch- oder Runtergerutsche wie man es sonst von der Masse an Spielen sieht; absolut naturgetreue, feinste Körper-Bewegungen bis in die Fingerspitzen, ...).
Und dann erst die Inszenierung an sich. Unzählige Formen von Kamera-Fahrten und -winkeln, sehr viel Dynamik, aber auch einige kreative Ansätze wo Ruhe den Moment regiert. Cage bleibt zumeist sehr nah bei den Figuren, im gelingt es seine Geschichte edel und rau zugleich zu präsentieren. Das letzte Drittel des Spiels war dann eine Aneinanderreihung von dramatischen Höhepunkten, war für mich kaum auszuhalten, so oft zog sich alles in meiner Magengegend zusammen.



Spoiler



Die größte Folter war für mich der Transport von Kara und Schützling Alice ins Lager, wo die gefangenen Androiden auf ihre Vernichtung warteten.

Auch wenn es SEHR offensichtlich war, aber diese KZ-gleiche Endstation hat mich fast fertig gemacht. Ich hatte solche Angst bei der Rettung der beiden zu scheitern.



Muss zugeben dass ich ein Paar Kapitel neu versucht hab wenn ich das Resultat ( = Tod einer Figur) nicht aktzeptieren konnte, man könnte es fast schon als "Cheaten" bezeichnen.  Aber das erspielte Ende war im Großen und Ganzem in Ordnung.



Spoiler



Markus, Connor, Kara, Alice und Luther haben den Bürgerkrieg überlebt, ja sogar Hank weilte noch unter den Lebenden. Schade um North, aber da war ich beim entscheidenden Revolutionskampf zu langsam bei der Drohnen-Abwehr. 



Alles in allem ist *Detroit *ein Must-Play im Graphic Novel-Genre, was Besseres gibt es zur Zeit schlicht nicht. Die Zahl der möglichen Story-Verzweigungen und Figuren-Schicksale ist beinah erschlagend. Ein Segen und Dank an Quantic Dream dass wir PCler es auch auf unserer Lieblingsplattform genießen dürfen; es wäre sonst tatsächlich der einzige (!) Titel der mich vielleicht zur Anschaffung einer gebrauchten PS4 getrieben hätte. Gut dass es soweit gar nicht gekommen ist. ^^

Zweiter Durchlauf ist definitiv geplant. Aber erst nach einer größeren Pause, Genre-Abwechslung muss sein.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Detroit: Become Human*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Szene habe ich in meinem ersten Durchlauf zum Glück nie gesehen, weil ich vorher ein Arschloch war 



Spoiler



und der Familie am Busbahnhof das Ticket nicht gegeben habe.


 

Das Spiel ist nachher purer, aber guter Stress, wenn man wirklich alle durchbekommen will und nie weiß, ob die jeweiligen Entscheidungen die richtigen waren. 

Die Schlussszene, in der sich 



Spoiler



Hank und Connor wieder treffen und umarmen,


 war es aber wert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Diese Szene habe ich in meinem ersten Durchlauf zum Glück nie gesehen, weil ich vorher ein Arschloch war
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mich würde es sehr interessieren zu sehen wie die Geschichte im Detail verlaufen wäre wenn Connor schon frühzeitig den Löffel abgeben hätte. Nur: Ob ich meinen Lieblingscharakter des Spiels freiwillig in den Tod stürze? Wird mich VIEL Überwindung kosten. ^^


----------



## McDrake (21. Juli 2021)

*The Outer Worlds*... Abspann

Auch wen es sich manchmal ein wenig gestreckt hat:
Man merkt die Liebe, welche in dem Produkt steckt. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor.

Die Missionen sind leider zum Grossteil ein wenig abwechslungsarm.
Aber die Dialoge motivieren dann doch wieder, weiterzumachen.
Und gegen Ende kommt auch ein wenig Wehmut auf, wenn sich das Finale der Geschichte abzeichnet.
Ich werde die Crew vermissen.

Was ich noch speziell erwähnen möchte ist der Soundtrack. Da kommt Firefly-Feeling auf 
Irgendwie würde ein Outer World im Stiel von Rebel Galaxy auch extrem gut passen. Das Setting ist sehr ähnlich.
Bis auf die Tatsache, dass es in Outer Worlds keine Aliens gibt... oder?






__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/UrrznLm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Juli 2021)

*Metro 2033 Redux*

Vor einigen Jahren hab ich mir das Spiel mal für nen 5er im Sale gekauft und muss sagen: Ich war als S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Fan ein wenig enttäuscht, da das Spiel irgendwie meine Erwartungen gar nicht erfüllt hat. Lineare, relativ kurze Level, sehr stark gescriptet, ständig NPC Begleiter, die mich mit "komm endlich, Artjom!" Sprüchen genervt haben. Hab's dann nach ca. 2 Spielstunden abgebrochen und seitdem nie wieder angefasst.

Bis heute. Jetzt, da ich auf den 1.0 Release von Chernobylite (28.7.2021) warte, hab ich dem Spiel doch nochmal eine Chance gegeben. Ganz so schlimm, wie ich es in Erinnerung habe, ist es dann doch nicht und es macht durchaus Spaß und ist vor allem sehr atmosphärisch, auch wenn's nicht mehr so die Grafikbombe ist, als die ich das Spiel damals vor einigen Jahren noch wahrgenommen habe.

Die im ersten Absatz genannten Kritikpunkte nerven mich zwar immer noch ein bisschen, aber dieses Mal konnte ich mit ner anderen Erwartungshaltung rangehen. Ich denke ich werde es durchspielen und evtl. irgendwann sogar auch noch Metro 2034 und Metro Exodus nachholen. Ein S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Ersatz wird es zwar nicht sein, muss es aber ja auch nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juli 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Metro 2033 Redux*
> 
> Vor einigen Jahren hab ich mir das Spiel mal für nen 5er im Sale gekauft und muss sagen: Ich war als S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Fan ein wenig enttäuscht, da das Spiel irgendwie meine Erwartungen gar nicht erfüllt hat. Lineare, relativ kurze Level, sehr stark gescriptet, ständig NPC Begleiter, die mich mit "komm endlich, Artjom!" Sprüchen genervt haben. Hab's dann nach ca. 2 Spielstunden abgebrochen und seitdem nie wieder angefasst.
> 
> ...


Musst dich ja nicht lange damit quälen, soll nur 5 - 8 Stunden kurz sein.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Musst dich ja nicht lange damit quälen, soll nur 5 - 8 Stunden kurz sein.


Bis jetzt macht's doch Spaß, wo ich meine Erwartungen von S.T.A.L.K.E.R. distanziert habe, muss mich also nicht quälen. Da ich gerne jede Ecke erkunde, werde ich vermutlich aber eher 8+ Stunden brauchen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Juli 2021)

Die Spiele machen auch deutlich mehr Spaß, wenn man die Bücher gelesen hat. Zumindest die offiziellen ersten drei. Da merkt man auch gleich die größte Schwäche der Metro-Spielreihe: Der stumme Held Artjom. In den Büchern ist er ne richtige Plaudertasche, und hier spricht er nur in den Ladescreens. Nervt mich in jedem Spiel wieder aufs neue.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Juli 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Spiele machen auch deutlich mehr Spaß, wenn man die Bücher gelesen hat. Zumindest die offiziellen ersten drei. Da merkt man auch gleich die größte Schwäche der Metro-Spielreihe: Der stumme Held Artjom. In den Büchern ist er ne richtige Plaudertasche, und hier spricht er nur in den Ladescreens. Nervt mich in jedem Spiel wieder aufs neue.


Das ist mir auch negativ aufgefallen. An sich würde mich das in einem Shooter zwar nicht groß stören (Gordon Freeman sagt ja auch nichts), aber da Artjom in den Ladebildschirmen sowieso schon eine Stimme hat, hätte man ihn ja ruhig auch im Spiel selbst gelegentlich zu Wort kommen lassen, vor allem auch aufgrund der Romanvorlage (hole ich evtl. irgendwann mal nach).


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Juli 2021)

*Tell me why*
wobei ich mich aktuell noch frage ob die da nicht einfach einen Film daraus hätten machen sollen, wirklich eigenständig ist da bislang nur die Abarbeitungsreihenfolge von "Punkten" 




LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Spiele machen auch deutlich mehr Spaß, wenn man die Bücher gelesen hat. Zumindest die offiziellen ersten drei. Da merkt man auch gleich die größte Schwäche der Metro-Spielreihe: Der stumme Held Artjom. In den Büchern ist er ne richtige Plaudertasche, und hier spricht er nur in den Ladescreens. Nervt mich in jedem Spiel wieder aufs neue.


Wenn das so ist, das ist es doch viel spassiger die Bücher nicht zu kennen, mich hat es nicht genervt das er so wenig gesagt hat.


----------



## McDrake (21. Juli 2021)

Zu Metro...wie auch zu Witcher :
Ich fand den Zugang zu den Games erst nachdem ich die Bücher gelesen hatte.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> *Tell me why*
> wobei ich mich aktuell noch frage ob die da nicht einfach einen Film daraus hätten machen sollen, wirklich eigenständig ist da bislang nur die Abarbeitungsreihenfolge von "Punkten"


Ist ist halt wirklich ein interaktiver Film/Serie, wo man Entscheidungen trifft und ansonsten die Details im Erkundungsmodus sammelt. Aber an sich mag ich das Prinzip trotzdem. Es sind vielleicht keine guten Spiele aus Gameplaysicht, aber das vorhandene Gameplay steht für mich auch nie dem Genuss der Story im Weg. Und im Gegensatz zu Telltale fehlen auch die nervigen Quicktime-Events, daher machen mir persönlich die Dontnod Spiele auch mehr Spaß.



McDrake schrieb:


> Zu Metro...wie auch zu Witcher :
> Ich fand den Zugang zu den Games erst nachdem ich die Bücher gelesen hatte.


Ich hab gerade mal geschaut, sind ja doch recht dicke Schwarten bei der Metro Reihe. An sich finde ich Metro 2033 als Spiel jetzt doch ganz gut. Aber allzu viel Storytelling gibt es da halt auch nicht, man stolpert irgendwie von einer Situation in die nächste. Bin gespannt, wie die beiden Nachfolger sind, ob da mehr Storytelling direkt im Spiel stattfindet.


----------



## McDrake (22. Juli 2021)

Bei Metro erschliesst sich die Geschichte im Game auch besser, wenn man das erste Buch gelesen hat.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei Metro erschliesst sich die Geschichte im Game auch besser, wenn man das erste Buch gelesen hat.


Klar fehlt mir da die "Spoiler" Konfiguration, aber ich finde es sehr cool wenn ich erst nach und nach verstehen muß warum die Welt so ist wie sie ist.
Absolut ungespoilert fand ich den Einstieg bei GoT z.B. auch etwas schwer, weil man erst einmal in die Welt "hereinkommen" muß, aber das hat der Erstleser in der Situation doch auch.


----------



## McDrake (23. Juli 2021)

*Wasteland 3*
Wollte eigentlich nur kurz reinschnuppern, hänge jetzt aber doch schon  ein paar Stunden drin.
Auch hier wieder sehr gute englische Vertonung, wie bei Outer Worlds. Mit dem unterschied, dass hier bessere/spannendere Dialoge zu hören sind.

Rundenkämpfe sind nicht so meins, aber bis jetzt komme ich gut über die (tataaaa) Runden.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Juli 2021)

*Metro: Last Light Redux*

Mit Metro 2033 bin ich nach 11,4 Stunden Spielzeit durch. Hat mir doch ganz gut gefallen, nachdem ich mich von der Vorstellung verabschiedet habe, dass es in jeder Hinsicht ein inoffizieller Nachfolger der S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Reihe inkl. deren spielerischen Freiheiten und Leveldesignphilosophie sein muss.

Auch wenn Metro 2033 meiner Meinung nach seine Schwächen hat, die ich ja schon erwähnt habe: Sehr linear, NPC-Begleiter machen ständig Druck, dass man doch endlich weiter machen soll, Storytelling hat Lücken durch das Fehlen von Informationen aus den Romanen usw. Kein spielerisches Meisterwerk, aber trotzdem ein sehr atmosphärischer Endzeit-Shooter.

Voller Entsetzen hab ich gerade festgestellt, dass Metro 2034 gar nicht bei Steam verfügbar ist und mich dann daran erinnert, dass der Nachfolger ja Metro Last Light heißt  Wie auch immer, Spiel lädt gerade runter und ich hab mir jetzt doch mal den ersten Roman der Reihe als Taschenbuch bestellt und im russischen Supermarkt um die Ecke Leckerlis gekauft. Mal schauen, wie weit ich damit komme.

Was man nicht alles tut, um die Wartezeit bis S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 zu überbrücken. Chernobylite wird dann wahrscheinlich erst angefangen, wenn ich mit der Metro-Reihe durch bin.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. Juli 2021)

Parallel zu anderen Titeln gehe ich *Kingdom Come* noch mal nebst DLCs an.
Auch wenn Animationen/Mimiken nicht dem aktuellen Stand entsprechen, ein schöner Titel.


----------



## arrgh (25. Juli 2021)

*Space Hulk: Ascension*

Vor ein paar Jahren angespielt, es jedoch nach gerade mal einer knappen Stunde wieder deinstalliert, da mir Gameplay und Präsentation irgendwie zu grobschlächtig erschienen. Da ich aber zwischenzeitlich affiner für das W40K-Universum geworden bin, wage ich nun den zweiten Versuch. 

Bislang gefällt es mir auch ganz gut, aber die Probleme rund um die Performance sind schon eklatant. Offenbar wurden wichtige Bugfixes nicht nachgereicht, da die Entwickler vorzeitig Pleite gegangen sind und nun hat man, ungeachtet der mehr als nur ausreichenden Hardware-Leistung, konstante 20 - 30 FPS... Fällt ja bei einem rundenbasierten Spiel nicht so sehr ins Gewicht, trübt aber dennoch irgendwie den Spielspaß.

Aber egal, der Imperator würde wohl kein Verständnis für dieses Gemotze haben, In diesem SInne: Für den Imperator und so.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juli 2021)

Nach vielen Jahren wieder * This War of Mine* angeschmissen. Der Season Pass dazu hat beim letzten Summer Sale keine 2 Euro gekostet, da kam wieder Lust auf. 3 neue Story-DLCs, als erstes hab ich das Überleben eines Vaters und dessen Tochter sicher zu stellen.

Selbst nach dieser langen Zeit hab ich den Dreh immer noch gut raus. Okay, bei 50 Stunden Spielzeit Anno irgendwann sollte man es vielleicht auch erwarten es im Schlaf zu beherrschen. ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Juli 2021)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> *Space Hulk: Ascension*


Ich hab sogar gleich drei Space Hulk Spiele: Ascension, Deathwing und Tactics, wobei erstes und letzteres fast dasselbe sind. 
Deathwing ist ein Koop-Shooter, den ich auch sehr geil fand, aber er hatte zum Start soviel Probleme dass die ganze Fanbase recht schnell abgesprungen ist. Irgendwann kam dann noch die Enhanced-Version, aber das Spiel ist wohl leider tot. Schade drum. Alleine machts kaum Spaß.


----------



## arrgh (25. Juli 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar gleich drei Space Hulk Spiele: Ascension, Deathwing und Tactics


Da würde mich doch stark interessieren, wie deine Spielerfahrung mit Ascension so war (was den Spielspaß sowie die Performance-Sache betrifft)?

Und zu Deathwing: Inwiefern ist der Singleplayer lahm? Wollte nämlich früher oder später mal reinschnuppern, aber da ich den Umgang mit menschlichen NPCs auf einem Minimum halte, scheidet der Multiplayer für mich kategorisch aus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Juli 2021)

Ich hab Ascension zuletzt vor 5 Jahren gespielt, zur Performance kann ich also nich wirklich mehr was sagen^^ Hab aber deutlich länger im Spiel verbracht als in Tactics, und was Deathwing angeht, hat es halt recht repetitive Missionen und nervige KI-Schwächen. Dafür eine noch immer tolle Atmosphäre und Grafik. Vielleicht motiviert dich die Story ja lang genug um die Kampagne durchzuziehen, hat man aber einmal mit nem richtig fähigen menschlichen Team gespielt, will man eigentlich nicht mehr allein spielen. Leider sind die Server wirklich tot, hab eben nochmal reingeschaut. Mit drei Freunden ein privates Spiel zu machen war immer am besten.


----------



## arrgh (25. Juli 2021)

Alles klar, offenbar soll ja Ascension im Vergleich zu Tactics das bessere Spiel sein, was du mir ja hier quasi bestätigst. Und das obwohl Tactics weitaus übersichtlicher und benutzerfreundlicher wirkt...

Repetitive Missionen und nervige KI-Schwächen bei Deathwing schrecken mich nicht so wirklich ab, Frustration und Monotonie sind doch Synonyme von "Space Hulk"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juli 2021)

*This War of Mine - Father's Promise*

Schlimmes Ende. Mit einer medizinisch nachvollziehbaren Erklärung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Juli 2021)

The Ascent. Geiler Scheiss. Trifft genau meinen Geschmack. Standbilder können die tolle Atmosphäre allerdings kaum einfangen. Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein kleines Video machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strauchritter (30. Juli 2021)

*Varlorant *wurde etwas zurückgestellt, dafür seit Release von *Tribes of Midgard *ebenjenes mit einigen Freunden und das sehr ausgiebig 
Aktuell noch im Saga Modus unterwegs, so viele Klassen erstmal freischalten wie geht.
Aber was ist Tribes of Midgard eigentlich? Gar nicht so leicht eine Antwort zu finde, ich versuchs trotzdem:
Im Grunde ein rougelike HacknSlay mit Crafting und rudimentärem Basenbau in einem sehr stimmigen und technisch toll in Szene gesetzten nordischem Mythologie Setting.

Du beginnst jede Runde mit nichts und das Ziel ist einen Endgegner innerhalb einer bestimmten Anzahl an Tage zu besiegen. Zumindest im Saga aka Story Modus, es gibt auch einen Survival Modus, über den kann ich noch wenig sagen.
Die Maps haben alle einen unterschiedlichen Seed, sprich zufallsgeneriert.
In der Mitte der Map steht das Dorf und in dessen Zentrum ein Spross von Yggdrasil und diesen gilt es gegen Nachts auftauchende Monster aus Hel zu verteidigen und alle Tage lange spawnt ein Jötunn und marschiert ebenfalls Richtung Baum.
Unser anfänglich spärlich bekleideter Wikinger oder unsere Schildmaid sammelt am Anfang Ressourcen um sich dann Werkzeuge und Waffen sowie Rüstungen herzustellen um einer suchtartigen Spirale immer weitere Teile der Karte zu erkunden, was immer gefährlicher aber zu gleich belohnender wird und wir so unseren Helden leveln (acht Klassen und Talentbäume) sowie die Ausrüstung verbessern. 
Camps raiden, Quests, Schätze finden, Höhlen erkunden, Bäume hacken, Blümchen pflücken, Erze hacken, Lindwürmer kloppen, Krebse fangen, Portale für Schnellreisen freischalten und vieles mehr!
Das Dorf und dessen Bewohner lassen sich auch upgraden um so besser gegen anrückende Feinde gewappnet zu sein.
Macht unheimlich viel Spaß, auch wenn man zu Beginn derb aufs Maul bekommt und erst einige Failruns haben wird, aber man levelt seinen Account übergreifend und schaltet so nach und nach Verbesserungen und Komfortfunktionen frei welchen die späteren Runs einfacher und angenehmer gestalten, z.B. Runen und Rezepte.
Das Kampfsystem ist sehr spaßig, auch wenn das Ausweichen ab und zu clunky ist, verschiedene Waffen und Spells, vier Typen an Elementen (Feuer, Eis, Blitz, Dunkelheit) laden zum Probieren ein.

Eine gewisse Frustresistenz sei aber jedem empfohlen und ebenso Mitspieler! 
Bis zu zehn Einherjer in einer Partie sind möglich und je mehr Leute umso mehr Laune macht das Spiel. 
Alleine einen Run anzugehen wäre mir persönlich zu nervig


----------



## Neawoulf (1. August 2021)

*Metro: Last Light*

Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, dass ich damals, als Metro 2033 erschien und ich es mir etwas später im Sale gekauft habe, ziemlich enttäuscht war, da es eben meine Erwartungen an einen inoffiziellen Nachfolger der S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Reihe nicht erfüllt hat. Als dann Metro: Last Light erschien und ich die die ersten Screenshots gesehen habe dachte ich nur: Das könnte auch ein Addon sein. Ziemlich oberflächlich betrachtet.

Jetzt nach Metro 2033 war ich trotz einiger Probleme (z. B. Vollquatsch-NPCs) doch ganz zufrieden mit dem ersten Teil der Reihe. Nachdem ich jetzt auch knapp 6 Stunden Metro: Last Light reingezockt habe bin ich von dem Spiel allerdings noch ne ganze Ecke überzeugter. Das Leveldesign (vor allem in Sachen Stealth) ist ne Ecke besser geworden, die Grafik ist auch ein wenig schöner und die Story ist bisher auch interessant.

Das Gameplay/die Steuerung an sich ist nahezu identisch mit Metro 2033, daher fiel der Umstieg auf den zweiten Teil sehr leicht. An sich schade, dass ich mir mit der Serie so viel Zeit gelassen habe. Teil 3 (Metro: Exodus) wird danach auf jeden Fall auch noch gespielt.



Diverse Chilla's Art Spiele (*Inunaki Tunnel, Missing Children, Night Delivery, Stigmatized Property*)

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich ja schon im Screenshot Thread einige Bilder dazu gepostet. Die Spiele sind klein und technisch sehr simpel, aber sind im Grunde wie kleine Low Budget J-Horrorfilme/Kurzgeschichten. Die Grafik versprüht einen Hauch von PS1/PS2 Charme mit nem zusätzlichen VHS-Filter und der Horror baut sich langsam auf und konzentriert sich weniger auf Jumpscares, sondern auf kleine Geschichten und asiatische Sagen/Urban Legends.

Das Gameplay ist auch simpel: Man erkundet die Spielwelt, sammelt ab und zu Gegenstände ein, liest Dokumente oder unterhält sich mit Personen. Das alles ist wirklich extrem Low Budget, aber es macht dennoch irgendwie Spaß.

Ein paar Spiele sind noch übrig (*The Caregiver*, *The Ghost Train*), dann bin ich (vorerst) damit durch. Aber da die Spiele recht klein sind, erscheinen auch regelmäßig neue Spiele.

Keines der Spiele würde ich auch nur annähernd als Meisterwerk bezeichnen, aber es sind nette kleine Horrorspielchen für je 1 bis 2 Stunden und mit 2 bis 3 Euro passt auch der Preis. Genau richtig, wenn man sich vor dem Schlafen gehen noch ein bisschen Horror gönnen möchte 


*edit*

*The Caregiver* ist jetzt auch nach ca. 2 Spielstunden durchgespielt und neben (oder noch vor) The Convenience Store ist es meiner Meinung nach bisher das beste Spiel von Chilla's Art. Man spielt darin eine Pflegerin, die einen alten Mann zuhause pflegen muss. Dass dort auch wieder "Dinge" geschehen, sollte klar sein.

Leveldesign, Atmosphäre, Story, Puzzledesign... natürlich alles kein High End, aber hat mir auf ne oldschoolige Weise sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Einziger Schwachpunkt ist das meiner Meinung nach etwas zu hoch eingestellte Field of View, das sich zumindest ingame nicht einstellen lässt. Evtl. geht das über irgendwelche Configdateien, aber so sehr gestört hat es mich dann auch nicht, dass ich mich darum nochmal extra gekümmert habe.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. August 2021)

Habe *The Ascent* nun durch (Hauptstory) und mache nun noch einige Nebenmissionen, da ich viele liegen gelassen habe. War teilweise echt bockschwer, trotz leichtem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Und das mit dem merkwürdigen Balancing stimmt, manchmal werfen sie einem Gegner entgegen, die deutlich zu stark für den Questbereich sind. Mich wundert dass sich noch niemand bei der Charakter-Erstellung aufgeregt hat, da kann man nur männlich und weiblich nehmen. Ist das nicht wieder diskriminierend?


----------



## LOX-TT (1. August 2021)

Hab am Wochenende mal *Days Gone* angefangen und jetzt so die einige Stunden und Missionen gespielt. Das macht schon Laune, so wie es jetzt ist (Stand Version 1.70 PS4-Fassung)


----------



## McDrake (1. August 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Habe *The Ascent* nun durch (Hauptstory) und mache nun noch einige Nebenmissionen, da ich viele liegen gelassen habe. War teilweise echt bockschwer, trotz leichtem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Und das mit dem merkwürdigen Balancing stimmt, manchmal werfen sie einem Gegner entgegen, die deutlich zu stark für den Questbereich sind. Mich wundert dass sich noch niemand bei der Charakter-Erstellung aufgeregt hat, da kann man nur männlich und weiblich nehmen. Ist das nicht wieder diskriminierend?


Bin da auch noch dran. Klappere aber die meisten Nebenquest ab.
Die sind ja teilweise echt witzig. Also nicht vom Missionsdesign, sondern von der Geschichte her 

Ich bin aber nach wie vor fasziniert von der Grafik.
In jeder Bar könnte ich mir vorstellen rumzusitzen. Jede Strassenecke erzählt eine Geschichte.
Bei jedem Screenshot kann man sich x Geschichten ausdenken, welche da gleichzeitig statt finden:




__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/CuBvXiu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. August 2021)

Ist echt das bisher beste was ich von der (neuen) Unreal Eingine gesehen habe.

Hier die "Spitze" der Stadt, wo die ganzen Reichen wohnen (kam mir vor wie Matt Damon in Elysium):



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (2. August 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mich wundert dass sich noch niemand bei der Charakter-Erstellung aufgeregt hat, da kann man nur männlich und weiblich nehmen. Ist das nicht wieder diskriminierend?


Wieso soll das Diskriminierend sein? Nur weil irgendwelche (auch Politischen)Spinner die damit rein gar nichts zu tun haben wieder mal auffallen wollen? Also wir haben bestimmt besseres zu tun als sich über diesen Blödsinn in Spielen aufzuregen.


----------



## Bonkic (4. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nach gr: wildlands hab ich jetzt, dem kackwetter sei dank^^, mal mit *star wars fallen order* angefangen.
> nach 3 stunden gefällts mir ziemlich gut. die parallelen zu uncharted / tomb raider sind schwer übersehbar, was aber ja nix schlechtes sein muss. ich mag beide reihen. allerdings hätte ich nach wie vor lieber geballert, aber dafür sind sich die herren und damen jedi ja offenbar zu fein.
> 
> hin und wieder hab ich üble ruckler, auch und gerade in zwischensequenzen. kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, ist jetzt aber auch kein riesen-drama.



nach knapp 17 stunden bin ich mit *fallen order* durch.
wurde über die komplette dauer ausgesprochen gut unterhalten, muss ich sagen. keine längen, kaum mal 'ne stelle an der man nicht weiterkam bzw -wusste (eigentlich gar keine). die levels sind dann doch nicht so komplex und verschachtelt aufgebaut, dass man dauernd die map hätte bemühen müssen. dabei war ich ua deswegen ziemlich skeptisch, und auch einige andere spielelemente sagen mir per se eigentlich so gar nicht zu: insbesondere backtracking und eben der fokus auf nahkämpfe (s.o.). wider erwarten alles kein problem. und mit bd1 wurde wohl der sympathischste sidekick seit yoshi mit auf reisen geschickt. 

respawn hats halt drauf. auch von titanfall 2, obwohl anderes gerne, war ich ja schon mehr als nur angetan. jetzt kann der nachfolger kommen (am besten natürlich mit blaster-geballer   ).


----------



## Neawoulf (7. August 2021)

*The Dark Occult*

Nachdem ich in den letzten zwei Wochen ja einen Großteil der Mini Horrorspiele von Chilla's Art durchgespielt hab und ich in Sachen Gänsehaut noch nicht satt bin, hab ich mir mal 'The Dark Occult' gegönnt. Es gibt um ein altes, verlassenes Herrenhaus mit der üblichen Spukvorgeschichte. Im Intro werden diverse Zeitungsartikel zitiert und dann begibt man sich selbst in das alte Haus, um einige Freunde/Kollegen dort zu suchen. Alles andere, als innovativ, aber ich liebe einfach klassischen Spukhaus-Horror.

Die Wertungen bei Steam sind nur mittelmäßig, was wohl vor allem an Bugs liegt, die zum Releasezeitpunkt im Spiel waren. In den letzten Monaten wurden die Wertungen allerdings besser und da mir das Setting und der ganze Grafikstil sehr gut gefallen, hoffe ich mal, dass die Käferarmee bei mir nicht ganz so hart zuschlägt.

Atmosphärisch macht das Ding nämlich richtig was her. Soundkulisse, Leveldesign und Gameplay (erkunden + Dokumente und Schlüssel suchen + Puzzles) erinnern mich an diverse Konsolen-Horrorklassiker aus der PS1/PS2/Gamecube Ära. Ob es hier Kämpfe gibt, weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich werde es schon noch herausfinden (bitte nicht verraten, falls es jemand weiß).



*The Night Way Home*

Und nebenher hab ich mir noch ein weiteres Chilla's Art Spiel gegönnt, das gerade erst letzte Nacht erschienen ist. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Spielen der beiden japanischen Indieentwickler ist 'The Night Way Home' kein "Walking Simulator"/Adventure, sondern ein klassisches 3rd Person Survivalhorrorspiel mit reichlich J-Horror Klischees (japanisches Schulmädchen wacht in einer verlassenen U-Bahn Station auf und möchte nach Hause, dann passieren "Dinge"). Einige Gameplayelemente (z. B. die Panik, die im Dunkeln entsteht und Monster anlockt) wirken noch nicht ganz ausbalanciert, aber vielleicht wird da ja noch was gepatcht.

Mit 2 bis 4 Stunden Spielzeit soll das Spiel zwar etwas länger sein, als die meisten Chilla's Art Spiele, aber trotzdem noch kurz. Bei nem Preis von 3,99 EUR ist das auch völlig okay und ich kaufe mir die Spiele ja auch, weil's eben Horrorhäppchen für einen oder zwei Abende sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. August 2021)

*This War of Mine - The Last Broadcast*

Ein Stückchen längerer DLC als "Father's Promise", inhaltlich auch etwas interessanter (Radio-Moderator als Stimme für die unterdrückten Zivilisten). Hat mir gut gefallen.

*This War of Mine - Fading Embers*

Von allen dreien der üppigste und beste Story-DLC:
Überlebende von Pogoren versuchen ihr kulturelles Erbe - Kunst und Literatur - vor militärischen Besatzern zu retten. Verlangt wie nicht anders zu erwarten große moralische Entscheidungen wenn davon das eigene Überleben oder das anderer abhängig wird. Auch das eine oder andere Kunstwerk muss schmerzlichst geopfert werden, doch man versucht so viel an Kulturgut zu retten. Nach 30 Tagen hab ich wohl überdurchschnittlich viele Stücke vor der Zerstörung bewahren können.  

Als Nächstes bzw. Letztes versuch ich mich jetzt an *The Little Ones*. An die Interaktion mit Kindern während des Überlebenskampfes hab ich mich noch gar nicht gewagt.


----------



## MrFob (7. August 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *This War of Mine - The Last Broadcast*
> 
> Ein Stückchen längerer DLC als "Father's Promise", inhaltlich auch etwas interessanter (Radio-Moderator als Stimme für die unterdrückten Zivilisten). Hat mir gut gefallen.
> 
> ...


This War of Mine ist nichts fuer mich. Hatte es mal angefangen aber Spass gemacht hat mir das nicht und ich war glaube ich auch recht schnell tot, weil ich zu sehr Gutmensch war. Coole Idee, auch gut gemacht aber ich kam damit nicht klar.

Fazit: Wenn man n den Wirren eines Krieges ueberleben will sollte man sich tunlichst von mir fernhalten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. August 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> This War of Mine ist nichts fuer mich. Hatte es mal angefangen aber Spass gemacht hat mir das nicht und ich war glaube ich auch recht schnell tot, weil ich zu sehr Gutmensch war. Coole Idee, auch gut gemacht aber ich kam damit nicht klar.
> 
> Fazit: Wenn man n den Wirren eines Krieges ueberleben will sollte man sich tunlichst von mir fernhalten.


Ist in der Tat kein "Spaß-Spiel". Aber gerade diese realitätsnahe Ernsthaftigkeit, der überlegte Umgang mit den SEHR begrenzten Ressourcen und die Lenkung des eigenen moralischen Kompasses reizen mich auch nach Jahren wieder. Ich stehe laut Steam aktuell bei knapp 72 Stunden Spielzeit, davon hab ich 51 vor ca. 6 Jahren gerissen. Das Spiel weiss also mich selbst nach so vielen Jahren schnell und langanhaltend wieder an mich zu binden. Und davon gibt es nicht viele.

P.S. Falls du das nächste Mal einen leeren Kühlschrank vorfinden solltest... Ich war schneller.


----------



## MrFob (11. August 2021)

Hab die neue Season in *Diablo 3 *abgeschlossen. Hatte ueberlegt, ob ich nach den ganzen Etherials suchen soll, fuer das Transmog achievement aber eigentlich ist es mir echt wurscht und es wuerde ewig dauern. Mit meinem main char (demon hunter lady) habe ich die 3 Etherials recht zuegig gefunden (das erste schon mit Level 8 ). Aber mit meinem Hardocre Monk habe ich auch nach Stunden erst 2 der 3 Etherials zusammen. Dafuer hab ich mit dem eins vom Crusader und eins vom Barbarian gefunden. Die RNG Goetter haben mich anscheinend verlassen.
Naja, ausserdem hab ich die Necromancer Klasse eh nicht, also wird das eh nix. Da muss es reichen, die Journey fertig gemacht zu haben.

Und dann habe ich jetzt erstmal mit *Detroit: Become Human* angefangen. Ich mag die Quantic Dreams Spiele ja ganz gerne. Sowohl Heavy Rain als auch Beyond: Two Souls hatten mich gut unterhalten. Detroit spielt sich im grunde wieder genauso und die Story finde ich bisher sehr interessant. Hatte auch schon eine richtig coole Szene, die ich extrem creepy fand.


Spoiler



Nachdem man in einer vorherigen Szene erschossen wird wacht man auf einer Muellhalde wieder auf.Leider sind beide Beine, das Gehoer, die Augen und das "Herz" kaputt. Die muss man sich dann erst von anderen kaputten und halbtoten Androiden auf der Muellhalde wieder zusammen "klauen". Bis dahin kann man halt auch noch nicht laufen, ordentlich hoeren, sehen, etc. Und man reisst denen halt so ihre Komponenten raus und steckt sie sich selbst in den Koerper. Ziemlich arg aber sehr sehr gut gemacht.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ph3LJU-qw6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Naja, bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie's da noch so weitergeht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. August 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und dann habe ich jetzt erstmal mit *Detroit: Become Human* angefangen. Ich mag die Quantic Dreams Spiele ja ganz gerne. Sowohl Heavy Rain als auch Beyond: Two Souls hatten mich gut unterhalten. Detroit spielt sich im grunde wieder genauso und die Story finde ich bisher sehr interessant. Hatte auch schon eine richtig coole Szene, die ich extrem creepy fand.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Eine sehr starke Szene, die vor allem akustisch stimmig inszeniert ist.



Spoiler



Man kann die Ungebungsgeräusche wegen der Beschädigungen nicht richtig verarbeiten, was zu einem undefinierbaren, völlig fremdartigen Audio-Rauschen führt. Hat bei mir für eine sehr unbehagliche Stimmung gesorgt.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. August 2021)

*The Dark Occult/The Conjuring House*

Noch ein paar weitere Gedanken zum Spiel, nachdem ich jetzt ein wenig weiter gespielt habe:

Manchmal liest man Reviews und zögert lange, sich ein Spiel zu kaufen, weil die Reviews bestenfalls mittelmäßig ausfallen und man die schlimmsten Dinge in den Bewertungen und Forenthreads liest: Bugs und Abstürze ohne Ende, unspielbare Performance, langweiliges Gameplay, zu schwer/leicht, Entwickler kümmern sich nicht etc.

Manchmal verstecken sich aber gerade in dem Bereich echte Perlen, mit denen man viel zu lange gewartet hat. 'The Dark Occult' (ehemals 'The Conjuring House', musste wohl aus rechtlichen Gründen umbenannt werden) ist für mich genau so ein Fall.

Das Spiel ist bei weitem nicht perfekt, aber es kitzelt in vielerlei Hinsicht genau meinen Horrornerv. Es ist ein bisschen wie 'S.T.A.L.K.E.R.' oder 'Gothic': Technisch gibt es einige Probleme, aber wenn man um diese Probleme irgendwie einen Weg herumfindet (bisher nur ein einzelner Scriptfehler und einige Performanceprobleme bei der Schattendarstellung), dann findet man da manchmal die tollsten Spiele.

Und neben meiner Liebe zum klassischen Gothic Horror/Spukhausthema kitzelt das Spiel auch meinen 'Thief: The Dark Project'/'Thief 2: The Metal Age' Nerv, weil das Haus einfach so groß und detailliert ist und mir die Suche nach Schlüsseln und das nach und nach Freischalten der Räume einfach ne Menge Spaß macht. Lediglich mehr interaktive Objekte würde ich mir noch wünschen. Es gibt einfach zu wenige Schränke und Schubladen zu durchwühlen und das direkte Interagieren mit der Maus (Maus ziehen/schieben = Schublade/Tür ziehen/schieben) fehlt mir auch ein wenig. Aber kein Spiel ist perfekt.

Ich weiß noch, dass ich damals 'Amnesia - The Dark Decent' und 'Amnesia - A Machine for Pigs' gefeiert habe, aber ehrlich gesagt: Das hier gefällt mir noch ne ganze Ecke besser. Reiht sich für mich ein zwischen 1st Person Spukhaus-Klassikern wie 'Clive Barkers Undying' und 'Realms of the Haunting' (zwei meiner Lieblingsspiele aus dem Horrorbereich).

Und es ist mir wieder nicht gelungen mich kurz zu fassen. Ich habe es versucht, ehrlich!



Und nun zu etwas völlig anderem:

Evtl. sollte ich mir die Quantic Dream Spiele ja doch mal genauer anschauen. Man hört ja doch recht viel Gutes darüber. Das einzige, was mich abschreckt, sind die Quicktime Events. Damals in Fahrenheit/Indigo Prophecy haben die mich doch  ziemlich genervt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. August 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Und nun zu etwas völlig anderem:
> 
> Evtl. sollte ich mir die Quantic Dream Spiele ja doch mal genauer anschauen. Man hört ja doch recht viel Gutes darüber. Das einzige, was mich abschreckt, sind die Quicktime Events. Damals in Fahrenheit/Indigo Prophecy haben die mich doch  ziemlich genervt.


Mit QTEs wirst du dich nunmal abfinden müssen, die gehören zu QD-Spielen genauso wie zu Telltale Games.
Kann dich aber vielleicht etwas beruhigen:
In *Fahrenheit* waren die mitunter tatsächlich sehr anstrengend, um nicht zu sagen schwer - ich erinnere gerne an die Sequenz wo sich die Wohnung in Lucas Visionen Stück für Stück in einer Art Tornado "auflöst", da hab ich beim ersten Durchgang aufgehört meine Neuversuche zu zählen  -, die späteren Spiele sind dagegen etwas verzeihlicher bei Fehleingaben. In *Detroit* hatte ich keine wirklich unfaire Stelle erlebt, wenn ich doch mal irgendwo beim ersten Male versagt habe, klappte es meistens direkt im zweiten Versuch.

Und mal ab von QTEs: Dir entgehen ansonsten großartig inszenierte Geschichten und Figuren. Wenn man Telltale-Spiele (*The Walking Dead* und Co.) mag dürfte bei Quantic Dream genauso gut aufgehoben sein. Mindestens.


----------



## Zybba (11. August 2021)

Ich werd einfach nicht müde, dieses Video zu teilen.
Finde es immer wieder lustig!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yy44s_de15Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Gleichzeitig zeigt es, was bei dem Spiel zumindest in dieser Szene falsch lief. Ist natürlich schon alt und vllt. haben sie daraus gelernt?


----------



## Neawoulf (11. August 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mit QTEs wirst du dich nunmal abfinden müssen, die gehören zu QD-Spielen genauso wie zu Telltale Games.
> Kann dich aber vielleicht etwas beruhigen:
> In *Fahrenheit* waren die mitunter tatsächlich sehr anstrengend, um nicht zu sagen schwer - ich erinnere gerne an die Sequenz wo sich die Wohnung in Lucas Visionen Stück für Stück in einer Art Tornado "auflöst", da hab ich beim ersten Durchgang aufgehört meine Neuversuche zu zählen  -, die späteren Spiele sind dagegen etwas verzeihlicher bei Fehleingaben. In *Detroit* hatte ich keine wirklich unfaire Stelle erlebt, wenn ich doch mal irgendwo beim ersten Male versagt habe, klappte es meistens direkt im zweiten Versuch.
> 
> Und mal ab von QTEs: Dir entgehen ansonsten großartig inszenierte Geschichten und Figuren. Wenn man Telltale-Spiele (*The Walking Dead* und Co.) mag dürfte bei Quantic Dream genauso gut aufgehoben sein. Mindestens.


Yep, Fahrenheit war teilweise echt verdammt schwer. Problem war für mich auch, dass ich eben oft dadurch, dass ich mich so sehr auf die QTEs fokussieren musste, gar nicht mitbekommen habe, was in der eigentlichen Szene überhaupt passiert ist. Aber ich hab schon vermutet, dass die neueren Spiele da weniger frustrierend sind. 

In The Walking Dead (hab nur Season 1 gespielt) haben mir die QTEs auch nicht gefallen, aber die waren auch nicht so frustrierend schwer, dass die mir irgendwie das Spiel verdorben hätten. Trotzdem mag ich den Dontnod Ansatz bei interaktiven Filmen/Serien ohne QTEs irgendwie lieber.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. August 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich werd einfach nicht müde, dieses Video zu teilen.
> Finde es immer wieder lustig!
> 
> 
> ...


Gleich kommt Louis wieder mit seiner "Diese Lache kann Krebs heilen"-Leier...


----------



## McDrake (12. August 2021)

Bissl den Gamepass erlegen und genau das ist passiert, was ich befürchtet habe:
Viele Games (zu) kurz angetestet um dann das nächste Game zu auszuprobieren.... eine Art Bordell-Verhalten (gibts den Begriff überhaupt?)

Und wo bin ich gelandet: Bei Mass Effect LE 
Brauchte wohl ein wenig Abstand. Hab den ersten Teil gleich zum Release angespielt und es hat mich irgendwie nicht gepackt. Jetzt, unverhofft wieder mal angeschmissen und die alter Liebe hat mich wieder 

Nebenbei wollte ich mal wieder kurz FS2020 spielen. Aber da lädt grade 124GB runter. Muss also noch warten.


----------



## MrFob (12. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bissl den Gamepass erlegen und genau das ist passiert, was ich befürchtet habe:
> Viele Games (zu) kurz angetestet um dann das nächste Game zu auszuprobieren.... eine Art Bordell-Verhalten (gibts den Begriff überhaupt?)
> 
> Und wo bin ich gelandet: Bei Mass Effect LE
> ...


Vom Bordell-Verhalten zurueck zur alten Liebe gefunden. Das ist ja geradezu romantisch.


----------



## McDrake (12. August 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Vom Bordell-Verhalten zurueck zur alten Liebe gefunden. Das ist ja geradezu romantisch.


Aber das ganze Verhalten ist schon recht ähnlich... wäre mal ne Studie wert 

Ich spiel(t)e oft Elite. Aber nebenbei halt auch noch ab und zu andere Games (Seitensprung).
Oder man spielt ein Game mal intensiv durch, ohne was anderes (Feste Beziehung, man trennt sich um Guten).
Oder UBI-Titel: zuerst ganz spannend, aber irgendwie mit der Zeit zu oberflächlich und keine Abwechslung (auf Dauer nicht Befriedigend)


----------



## McDrake (12. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber das ganze Verhalten ist schon recht ähnlich... wäre mal ne Studie wert
> 
> Ich spiel(t)e oft Elite. Aber nebenbei halt auch noch ab und zu andere Games (Seitensprung).
> Oder man spielt ein Game mal intensiv durch, ohne was anderes (Feste Beziehung, man trennt sich um Guten).
> Oder UBI-Titel: zuerst ganz spannend, aber irgendwie mit der Zeit zu oberflächlich und keine Abwechslung (auf Dauer nicht Befriedigend)


Nachtrag:
MSF2020 ist ja schon von Grundauf ein Sweety. Aber wenn das Ding sich "upgradet" und man sich damit sehen lässt...
Aber man wartet ewig. und eigentlich müsste es nicht sein 
// Meine Fresse... 124 GB sind aber schon ein Ding.
Ds holt man sich das eine oder andere Bier aus dem Kühlschrank und geht schlafen, bevor der Partner Ready ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2021)

*This War of Mine*

Tag 20. Spiele aktuell eine Dreier-Konstellation aus zwei Damen und einem Kind. Und besonders letzteres bringt in das meinerseits sonst so perfekt einstudierte Spiel eine zusätzliche Herausforderung. Das Mädchen aus ihrer Traurigkeit wieder herauszuholen (Angst vor Überfällen, Krankheitsfälle, Verletzungen, Tote) strengt richtig an. Jetzt beginnt auch noch der Winter, und ich weiss gerade nicht wie ich die Kurze aus ihrem Tief wieder rausholen soll. Das ständige Weinen, die Unlust am Spielen... Zermürbend.


----------



## golani79 (13. August 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Und nun zu etwas völlig anderem:
> 
> Evtl. sollte ich mir die Quantic Dream Spiele ja doch mal genauer anschauen. Man hört ja doch recht viel Gutes darüber. Das einzige, was mich abschreckt, sind die Quicktime Events. Damals in Fahrenheit/Indigo Prophecy haben die mich doch  ziemlich genervt.



Die QTEs und die Steuerung der früheren Titel mögen vlt nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sein, aber atmosphärisch und storytechnisch sind die Spiele einfach Hammer!
Wünschte, ich hätte sie noch nicht gespielt, um sie noch einmal frisch erleben zu können ..


----------



## Zybba (14. August 2021)

Splitgate
Halo meets Portal. Ist F2P, macht Spaß.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. August 2021)

Ich habe bei den warmen Temperaturen das Bedürfnis nach virtuellen Schneelandschaften verspürt und mit *Assassin’s Creed Valhalla *weiter gemacht. Im Endeffekt bin ich dann zwar im Süden Englalands gelandet, aber das passte auch. 
Das letzte Gebiet hatte ich mir eigentlich für ganz zum Schluss (also post-DLC) aufgehoben, aber nun wurde die letzte Schlacht doch geschlagen und ich habe dennoch keinen Abspann gesehen. 
Also ab nach Irland. Und es bleibt dabei, dass Vahalla sich gerade in Bezug auf die neuausgerichteten Teile zu meinem Liebling entwickelt hat, denn vom Soundtrack (Julie Fowlis im DLC, ganz wunderbar), über die Charaktere bis hin zu den nordischen und englisch-irischen Landschaften, die einfach wunderschön in Szene gesetzt sind, passt das Szenario für mich einfach. 

Und ich bin froh, dass sie die Geschichte der Gegenwart ordentlich weiterführen, auch wenn ich jetzt nach der Spielpause wieder kurze Orientierungsschwierigkeiten hatte, denn das ganze Drumherum mit den Isu, deren Ränke und das Anknüpfen an 2012 ist nicht ganz unkompliziert.



Spoiler



Layla weilt nun an der Seite von Desmond im Grau der Isuberechnungsmaschinerie (oder so), während wir als Spieler in der Haut des Isu Basim landen, der wiederum das Gefäß für das Bewusstsein von Loki himself ist, womit wir also jetzt irgendwie eine nordische Gottheit sind, die eigentlich Mitglied einer früheren hochentwickelten Zivilisation ist. Ja? 


Ich liebe dieses „leicht“ abgedrehte Konstrukt, das mittlerweile die Hintergrundgeschichte zu AC ist.  

Leichte Zuordnungsprobleme hatte ich jetzt aber nach der Pause, weil ich 



Spoiler



Basim / Loki erst in die „Juno und Aita“-Ecke gestellt hatte, dabei war er der Geliebte der Menschenfreundin Aletheia, die er „wiederherstellen“ will.


Insofern bin ich noch unsicher, wer da jetzt böse ist und wer nicht, obwohl das jetzt ja eigentlich passen müsste. Oder auch nicht.

Ich hoffe also, sie versagen nun nicht mit den nächsten Teilen bzw. dieser Inifinty-Geschichte, denn ich will schon wissen, wie das weitergeht. 

Aber erstmal gibt es ja noch die DLC.


----------



## Bast3l (16. August 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe bei den warmen Temperaturen das Bedürfnis nach virtuellen Schneelandschaften verspürt


Ich auch, also habe ich Metro Exodus: EE (dank dem Beitrag in einem der Stalker 2 Threads) aus dem pos geholt und bin vollauf begeistert. Die survival/ crafting- Sache ist normalerweise was, womit man mich jagen kann, funktioniert hier aber sehr schön (=unlästig). Mit Ventilator im Nacken für die eisige- Windstoß- Immersion


----------



## MarcHammel (17. August 2021)

Ich hänge gerade an AC: Odyssey dran. Hauptstory hab ich durch. Speer ist komplett verbessert. Alle Kultisten besiegt. 

Aktuell bin ich noch dabei, die letzten beiden Gebiete abzugrasen. Danach geht es an die beiden großen DLC-Questreihen. Bin ich mal gespannt und ich hoffe, die bieten bessere Kost, als es die Hauptstory tat. 

Aber auch wenn es grundsätzlich mega Spaß macht, ich bin froh, wenn ich das Spiel endlich durch habe.


----------



## McDrake (17. August 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich hänge gerade an AC: Odyssey dran. Hauptstory hab ich durch. Speer ist komplett verbessert. Alle Kultisten besiegt.
> 
> Aktuell bin ich noch dabei, die letzten beiden Gebiete abzugrasen. Danach geht es an die beiden großen DLC-Questreihen. Bin ich mal gespannt und ich hoffe, die bieten bessere Kost, als es die Hauptstory tat.
> 
> Aber auch wenn es grundsätzlich mega Spaß macht, ich bin froh, wenn ich das Spiel endlich durch habe.


Gratuliere.
Hab das Teil nie fertig gespielt... wie die meisten neuen UBI-Titel


----------



## MarcHammel (17. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gratuliere.
> Hab das Teil nie fertig gespielt... wie die meisten neuen UBI-Titel


Ich hatte das Spiel zu Release begonnen und da bereits 50h versenkt. Bis mir mein System abgekackt ist. Hab leider vergessen, die Savegames in der Cloud zu sichern. Seitdem hatte ich es (bis vor einigen Wochen) nie wieder angerührt. 

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass das Spiel - trotz ähnlich langer Spielzeit wie Valhalla - arg in die Länge gezogen wirkt. Was vlt. auch an den teilweise langen und langweiligen Schifffahrten liegt, die es so in Valhalla nicht gab .


----------



## McDrake (17. August 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Spiel zu Release begonnen und da bereits 50h versenkt. Bis mir mein System abgekackt ist. Hab leider vergessen, die Savegames in der Cloud zu sichern. Seitdem hatte ich es (bis vor einigen Wochen) nie wieder angerührt.
> 
> Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass das Spiel - trotz ähnlich langer Spielzeit wie Valhalla - arg in die Länge gezogen wirkt. Was vlt. auch an den teilweise langen und langweiligen Schifffahrten liegt, die es so in Valhalla nicht gab .


Gut zu wissen.
Dank neuer Graka meinerseits (2060), interessiert mit Valhalla wieder.

Wobei ich die Schifffahrten ganz ok fand.
Aber ich hatte damit, im viel gescholtenen Black Flag, viel mehr Spass.


----------



## MarcHammel (17. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen.
> Dank neuer Graka meinerseits (2060), interessiert mit Valhalla wieder.
> 
> Wobei ich die Schifffahrten ganz ok fand.
> Aber ich hatte damit, im viel gescholtenen Black Flag, viel mehr Spass.


Möglicherweise hat mich Valhalla auch wegen dem Setting mehr motiviert.  Aber im Großen und Ganzen fand ich es einen Tick besser als Odyssey. Auch wenn Odyssey durchaus Laune macht und mir auch der teils weniger ernste Ton gut gefällt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. August 2021)

Genug von Krieg, nun mal wieder was Buntes. Was Lustiges. Und SEHR Schnelles.



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IBnUhZw8zDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Retro-Look + beste Levels + aufgefrischter Soundtrack = der feuchte Traum eines jeden Rennigel-Fans.


----------



## Markus841 (18. August 2021)

*No One Lives Forever 2*

Man ist das Spiel schlecht gealtert. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit auch den ersten Teil noch mal durchgespielt, der hat sich deutlich besser gehalten.
NOLF 2 ist aus Gameplaysicht nicht mehr sehr unterhaltsam. Die Levels sind gestreckt und ziehen sich teilweise ewig in die Länge, Backtracking inklusive.
Zum Beispiel Kapitel 10, wo man immer wieder aufs Neue Brände mit einem Eimer löschen muss, macht null Laune und zieht sich unnötig ...
Oftmals ist auch nicht ganz klar, was man als Nächstes machen muss, da die Ziele oft sehr wage sind.

Auch beim Punkt Abwechslung hat der Vorgänger deutlich die Nase vorn.

Durchspielen werde ich es trotzdem noch, allein schon wegen der nach wie vor tollen Dialoge und dem typischen NOLF Humor.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. August 2021)

Ich weiß noch, dass ich damals schon von No One Lives Forever 2 enttäuscht war, nachdem ich Teil 1 echt gut fand. Teil 2 hab ich daher auch nie durchgespielt, auch weil in einem bestimmten Level Gegner immer wieder nachgespawnt sind.


----------



## MichaelG (18. August 2021)

Och Teil 2 war nicht soooo schlecht. Klar Teil 1 war besser. Aber mal ne Frage: Wie bekommt man so was unter WIN 10 zum Laufen ?


----------



## Markus841 (18. August 2021)

Ich habe ganz einfach die alten CD Roms reingeschoben und ganz klassisch installiert. Hätte nie gedacht, dass das Spiel so einfach läuft 

Ich habe allerdings ein paar Bugs, wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ob sie auf Win 10 zurückzuführen sind, ziemlich sicher aber schon:
-Schlechte Performance in Außenbereichen
-Hin und wieder Abstürze
-Bugs wo Skripte nicht ausgelöst werden


----------



## Rory2 (18. August 2021)

Ich bin sehr wählerisch, wenn es um Videospiele geht.
Also, los geht's:
Valorant
Apex Legends
Overwatch
CS:GO
FIFA 21


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. August 2021)

Bin mit mittlerweile 126Std immer noch bei Kingdome Come: Deliverance bei.


----------



## McDrake (19. August 2021)

Rory2 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr wählerisch, wenn es um Videospiele geht.
> Also, los geht's:
> Valorant
> Apex Legends
> ...


Naja... hauptsächlich Online-MP-Spiele


----------



## mikeiminternet (19. August 2021)

Rory2 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr wählerisch, wenn es um Videospiele geht.
> Also, los geht's:
> Valorant
> Apex Legends
> ...


Nicht wählerisch genug finde ich. Listen ohne Dark Souls kann man schon von Anfang an vergessen


----------



## Neawoulf (19. August 2021)

Ich spiele einfach viel zu viele Spiele gleichzeitig. Darum brauche ich auch wohl immer ewig, bis ich mit einem durch bin. Wie auch immer, gerade bin ich immer noch mit diesen Spielen hier aktiv:


*Metro: Last Light Redux*

Beinahe hätte ich wegen eines ziemlich üblen Bugs aufgegeben: Im Kapitel 'Bandits' gibt nen Bug, bei dem sämtliche KI und Scripts nicht richtig funktionieren, Animationen nicht richtig abgespielt werden usw. Google sagt, dass wohl recht viele Leute das Problem hatten. Irgendwie hab ich's doch geschafft, das Level durchzuspielen, aber es hat praktisch nichts funktioniert. Ich scheine einige Leute gerettet zu haben, aber die wurden grafisch nicht einmal angezeigt.

Bin aber froh, dass ich das jetzt hinter mir habe und hoffe, dass das in Zukunft nicht noch einmal passiert. Sowas sollte in nem mehrere Jahre alten Spiel, das auch noch ein Remaster (Redux) bekommen hat, nicht passieren.


*Chernobylite*

Ein paar Spielstunden hab ich jetzt in den Full Release gesteckt (Early Access ist seit einigen Wochen vorbei) und ich bin teilweise doch ein bisschen enttäuscht. Grafisch und atmosphärisch ist das Spiel echt super und läuft auch super flüssig, aber das Gameplay holt mich irgendwie nicht so richtig ab.

Vor allem das völlig überladene und unintuitiv gestaltete Crafting- und Base Building Feature hätte man gerne ersatzlos streichen können. Das können Subnautica & Co. 100x besser. Die Story ist an sich zwar interessant, aber wird für meinen Geschmack etwas zu früh zu abgedreht. Sehr SciFi-lastig für ein Spiel, das mehr oder weniger in der heutigen Zeit spielt.

Das Erkunden der Spielgebiete macht aber Spaß, auch wenn das Waffenhandling nicht wirklich gut ist und sich sehr träge anfühlt. Mit ein wenig Stealth geht's aber und das macht mir sowieso mehr Spaß, als mich durch die Level zu ballern. Man merkt, dass das Entwicklerteam (das inzwischen nicht mehr existiert, daher werden wohl auch keine Bugs mehr gefixt) mit viel Liebe zum klassischen Gothic Horror Genre bei der Arbeit war.

Alles in allem nicht das Spiel, das ich mir erhofft hatte. Ob ich's durchspielen werde kommt wohl darauf an, wie gut mich die Story langfristig fesselt und ob ich mich an den recht wenigen und immer gleichen Spielgebieten irgendwann sattgespielt habe. Definitiv kein würdiger S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Ersatz, auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick so wirkt.

Vielleicht sollte ich das originale S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl oder ne gemoddete Version nochmal auspacken, bevor dann nächstes Jahr Teil 2 erscheint.


*The Dark Occult* (ehemals *The Conjuring House*)

Inzwischen bin ich bei fast 14 Stunden und hab nicht einmal die Hälfte der Gegenstände gefunden, die ich für die Hauptstory brauche. Aber es wird einfach nicht langweilig. Das riesige, super detaillierte Haus, die Aufgaben, die Effekte... das alles ist so gut gemacht, dass ich mir immer wieder auf's neue genüsslich in die Hosen scheiße und das Spiel danach dafür feiere. Das Spiel macht mich aus genau den richtigen Gründen immer wieder fertig und das nicht nur mit billigen Jumpscares.

Etwas mehr Storytelling (gerne auch nur in Form von umfangreicheren Schriftdokumenten) und ein paar technische Probleme weniger (gelegentliche Scriptfehler und Ruckler und Popups durch zu wenig LOD-Stufen, vermute ich) und das Spiel würde sich für mich persönlich zwischen einigen der besten Horrorspiele aller Zeiten einreihen. Tut es aber eigentlich so schon.

Silent Hill 1 bis 3, Amnesia - The Dark Descent, Realms of the Haunting, Call of Cthulhu - Dark Corners of the Earth, Clive Barkers Undying, Forbidden Siren 2, The Last Door Season 1 und 2 ... das sind meine Favoriten und genau auf die Liste passt auch prima The Dark Occult noch drauf.

Ich kann negative Reviews bei Steam aufgrund technischer Probleme verstehen, aber das Spiel an sich ist großartig, wenn man an den technischen Problemen vorbeischauen kann. Ein bisschen, wie das auch bei Gothic oder S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl der Fall war.


----------



## Garaminer (23. August 2021)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig jemand die Diablo 2 Beta angetestet?
Ich für meinen Teil war zumdindest sehr angetan und freue mich, wenn es Ende September endlich los geht!


----------



## Zybba (23. August 2021)

Garaminer schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch zufällig jemand die Diablo 2 Beta angetestet?
> Ich für meinen Teil war zumdindest sehr angetan und freue mich, wenn es Ende September endlich los geht!


Einige haben sie auf jeden Fall gespielt.
Schau mal hier und hier vorbei.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. August 2021)

Bin jetzt mit fast 140Std bei Kingdome Come: Deliverance nebst allen DLCs durch und mit Chernobylite angefangen.

KC: D würde ich übrigens nach dem etwas schweren Einstieg wegen des Kampfsystems in Punkto Story, Quests und Präsentation knapp hinter Witcher3 einnorden.
Meiner Meinung nach werden die knappen 80er Wertungen dem nicht im Ansatz gerecht (natürlich mit aktuellem Patchstand)

Beim Romancing wäre wohl noch etwas Luft nach Oben gewesen, aber das kann ja noch kommen denn durch ist die Story ja noch nicht.
Aber es ist Thematisch schon vielfältiger als das was man sonst so kennt, unterschiedliche Spaziergänge und mehr, allerdings nur mit einer Person.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. August 2021)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance ist in Sachen Weltdesign, Quests usw. schon meiner Meinung nach auf The Witcher 3 Niveau, von Bugs und Performanceproblemen mal abgesehen (evtl. sind die inzwischen aber gefixt worden?).

Aber an sich finde ich die Spiele schon sehr verschieden, vor allem eben, was das Balancing, das sehr viel geringere Niveau des "Spieler an die Handnehmens" und das Kampfsystem angeht. Ich mochte das sehr viel langsamere Kampfsystem von KC: D an sich gerne, aber die hakelige Steuerung, die wenig direktes Feedback gegeben hat, hat's manchmal unnötig schwierig bzw. unintuitiv gemacht.

Generell fänd ich es schön, wenn ein paar Entwickler sich dieses langsamere, weniger kampffokussierte und weniger an die Hand nehmende Gameplay von KC: D mal anschauen würden und das Ganze mit einer etwas flüssigeren, eingängigeren Steuerung kombinieren würden.

Könnte Red Dead Redemption 2 evtl. so ein Spiel sein? Das steht noch auf meiner To-Do Liste (die bedauerlicherweise sehr, sehr lang ist), aber ich fürchte mich ein wenig vor der langen Spielzeit.


----------



## McDrake (25. August 2021)

*Psychonatus 2*
(Wär hätt's gedacht   )

Ich spoilere hier nix, denn das würde ich auch nicht wollen.
Aber wer Teil 1 mochte, der fühlt sich hier gleich wie zu Hause.
Abgefahren wie der erste Teil und der Einstieg ist schon sehr amüsant und abwechslungsreich.


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2021)

*Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain*

Joa, grade das True Ending gesehen und muss sagen, ich fand das jetzt gar nicht so schlecht und als Spiel in sich, eigentlich gut beendet.

Hätte auch nicht das Gefühl, als würde großartig was fehlen, auch wenn man liest, dass ein Chapter fehlt.

Aber bis Metal Gear ist es ja eine recht große Zeitspanne - ob da ein Chapter gereicht hätte? 

Vom Gameplay / Storytelling her hatte es mMn Stärken und Schwächen. Hab irgendwie das Feeling der alten Teile ein wenig vermisst mit den ganzen Infiltrationen etc. .. die Open World bietet zwar ne Menge verschiedener Ansätze, aber macht alles eben auch weniger intensiv vom Erlebnis her finde ich.

Teilweise ein wenig repetitiv von den Side Ops und ich hab mich wohl auch mal fast zu weit in denen verzettelt, weil mir irgendwie die Lust am Spiel vergangen ist zwischenzeitlich - habe mich dann aber wieder mehr auf die Main Ops konzentriert und dann hat das schon wieder mehr Spaß gemacht. Dazwischen immer wieder mal 1-2 Side Ops und ansonsten Story vorantreiben.

Insgesamt hat es mich dann doch sehr gut unterhalten 8/10 für mich.

Meine Favoriten sind aber immer noch MGS 1 und Snake Eater .. wobei das originale Metal Gear auch ziemlich weit oben steht bei mir (wahrscheinlich aus Nostalgiegründen .. wobei es gar nicht so lange her ist, dass ich das wieder mal durchgespielt habe ^^ )

Metal Gear Solid 2,4, V sind ziemlich gleichauf bei mir und dann kommt Peace Walker.

Mal sehen, ob ich Metal Gear 2 auch noch spiele ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (27. August 2021)

*Beat Saber*

Es bringt mich immer noch zum Schwitzen, aber es gibt auch immer wieder Fortschritte. Inzwischen spiele ich meist nen Mix auf Expert und Expert+

Ein paar meiner aktuellen Lieblingsmaps, falls jemand noch Beat Saber spielt:


*Hades – The Unseen Ones*








						Hades – The Unseen Ones
					

Mapper: Sp234 |              Description: One of the many great game OSTs from the game Hades ! This time however.......we are talking rock and roll, the epic guitars by Masahiro Aoki and Daisuke Kurosawa directed by Darren Korb ! Some of you that played the game may not of heard of this...




					bsaber.com
				



Expert
Sehr schnell, sehr cooler Song. Sieht spektakulär aus, spielt sich aber nach einigen Versuchen leichter, als man vermuten würde. Bringt einen definitiv ins Schwitzen. Großartiger Flow!

*Babymetal - Gimme Chocolate!!*








						Gimme Chocolate!! – BABYMETAL
					

Mapper: barryseggai |              Description: More BABYMETAL y'all! I hope you enjoy my map!




					bsaber.com
				



Expert+
Babymetal kann man mögen, muss man aber nicht. Ich mag zumindest diesen Song an sich aber ganz gerne und die Map gibt einem viel zutun. Auch sehr toller Flow. Aktuell evtl. die schwerste Map, die ich bei jedem Versuch schaffe.

*Smalldust - Nope*








						Nope
					

Mapper: blackblazon |              Description: Another mapping of a not well known song!  I love mapping to music many people might not have known existed before.  The author made this a very soft and chill piece of music to enjoy so have fun!




					bsaber.com
				



Expert
Sehr chilliger Song, aber trotzdem gibt einem die Map viel zutun. Definitiv nicht einfach, macht aber Spaß.

*BAD APPLE!! – RichaadEB ft. Cristina Vee*








						BAD APPLE!! [Punk Goes Pop Vol.2] – RichaadEB ft. Cristina Vee
					

Mapper: Joetastic |              Description: BAD APPLE!! is a metal cover by RichaadEB featuring voice actor and singer, Cristina Vee. This song was originally composed by Jun'ya Ota & Masayoshi Minoshima with vocals by Nomico.




					bsaber.com
				



Expert+
Für mich eine der schwierigsten Maps, die ich bisher geschafft habe, allerdings auch nur einmal. Trotzdem toller Flow, aber es gibt einige ziemlich schwierige Passagen, die mir fast die Arme ausreißen. Der Song ist auch gut.

*Essenger feat. Scandroid - Empire of Steel*








						Empire of Steel
					

Mapper: riskycake |              Description: "Essenger and Scandroid join forces in a formidable arsenal of vocoder and rock guitar. Reminiscent of early 80s synth pop with a modern cyberpunk edge, Empire of Steel explores the exploitation of AI by a dystopian megacorporation. Could merging...




					bsaber.com
				



Hard
Etwas einfacher, aber trotzdem gibt's genug zu tun. Wer Cyberpunk und Synthie-Pop im 80er Stil mag, hat hier sicher auch Spaß.


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2021)

*A Plague Tale: Innocence*

Das Spiel präsentiert sich in einem hübschen Gewand und stilistisch als auch grafisch, ist es super atmosphärisch gemacht.

Vom Gameplay her ist es durch die Bank eigentlich ziemlich einfach und eigentlich auch als Stealth Game konzipiert .. man kann zwar kämpfen, aber besser raus ist man eigentlich, wenn man schleicht.

Später kommt das dann zum Tragen - wenn man gezwungen wird zu kämpfen. Dann wird mMn nämlich ersichtlich, dass das Gameplay noch mehr Feinschliff gebraucht hätte, um diverse Kampfeinlagen besser umsetzen zu können. So stirbt man halt einige sinnlose Tode, weil eben nicht immer alles so reibungslos abläuft beim Kämpfen, was natürlich recht nervig sein kann.

Habe 15 Stunden gebraucht für die Kampagne und wurde bis auf ein paar nervige Stellen, eigentlich gut unterhalten.



7/10


----------



## Mysteria (28. August 2021)

Black Book. Kartenspiel mit guter Geschichte und jeder Menge Hintergrundinfos zu slavischer und russicher Mythology. Scheint hier total unter dem Radar zu laufen, eventuell weil es Englischkenntnisse voraussetzt? (Keine News auf pcgames.de, und kein Suchtreffer hier im Forum.)


----------



## McDrake (30. August 2021)

*Noch immer Psychonauts 2*
Ich liebs noch immer.
Sammelaufgaben machen hier Spass, das Erkunden der Levels wird belohnt, die Levels immer noch sehr abwechslungsreich. Steuerung präzise (mit Pad) und bis jetzt fair. Ab und zu ist auch mal Grips gefragt.
Ich wüsste, nach über 10 Stunden, nix zu bemängeln


----------



## Neawoulf (1. September 2021)

*Metro: Last Light Redux*

Bin durch, und: Uff! Das Spiel lässt mich echt zwiegespalten zurück. Die erste Hälfte war locker deutlich besser, als Metro 2033 Redux: Leveldesign, Grafik, die Stealth-Mechaniken ... das war schon ein deutlicher Fortschritt.

Aber die zweite Hälfte des Spiels war da ein wenig schwieriger. Story, Leveldesign usw. waren immer noch toll, aber ab dem Level "Bandits" hatte ich massiv mit technischen Problemen aller Art zu kämpfen: KI, die nicht funktionierte, Physikglitches, Scripts, die nicht ausgelöst wurden, Freezes bei Stealth Angriffen und zum Ende hin wurden viele Kämpfe auch irgendwie Glückssache bzw. Trial and Error, da man durch die vielen Blend- und anderen Filtereffekte oft kaum erkennen konnte, was überhaupt passierte. Manchmal blieb ich auch einfach irgendwo stecken und musste den Spielstand dann neu laden. Da ich im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger auf "Hardcore" (nicht Spartan Hardcore) gespielt hatte, hab ich natürlich damit gerechnet, dass es schwieriger wird, aber vieles war meiner Meinung nach aus den falschen Gründen schwer.

Wie auch immer: Alles in allem immer noch ein recht guter Shooter mit toller Atmosphäre. Meine anfängliche Euphorie ging dann aber doch irgendwie im Laufe des Spiels immer weiter verloren. Gerade die technischen Probleme haben es mir echt schwierig gemacht und gerade der "Bandits" Level hätte beinahe dazu geführt, dass ich das Spiel nicht beende, weil die Bugs das Ganze nahezu unspielbar gemacht haben.

Eigentlich hatte ich vor direkt im Anschluss mit Metro: Exodus anzufangen, aber von Last Light muss ich mich dann doch erstmal ein bisschen erholen. Das Spiel an sich war super, aber es hat in der zweiten Hälfte des Spiels ne Menge Grob- und Feinschliff gefehlt. Und was ich so gelesen habe: Manche der Bugs in der Redux Version scheint es im normalen Spiel gar nicht mehr gegeben zu haben.

Stattdessen gibt es erstmal etwas chilliges zum Erholen.


*Lake*

Ich weiß fast gar nichts über das Indie Spiel, aber es ist gerade heute erschienen und soll sehr storyfokussiert sein. Man spielt eine Frau, die in den 80er Jahren in ihre alte Heimat, eine Kleinstadt an einem See, zurückkehrt und sich dort mit den Bewohnern unterhält während man mit mit dem Postauto Briefe und Pakete verteilt.

Yep, das ist vage, aber die Screenshots (die Stadt erinnert irgendwie an Arcadia Bay in Life is Strange) und die Beschreibung reichen mir, um das zu kaufen  Tatsächlich hab ich vor einigen Monaten schonmal ein paar Minuten Gameplay in einem Stream gesehen, aber storytechnisch hab ich damals nicht viel mitbekommen bzw. mir nicht viel gemerkt.





McDrake schrieb:


> *Noch immer Psychonauts 2*
> Ich liebs noch immer.
> Sammelaufgaben machen hier Spass, das Erkunden der Levels wird belohnt, die Levels immer noch sehr abwechslungsreich. Steuerung präzise (mit Pad) und bis jetzt fair. Ab und zu ist auch mal Grips gefragt.
> Ich wüsste, nach über 10 Stunden, nix zu bemängeln



Da ich das Spiel auch auf dem Radar habe: Macht es Sinn Psychonauts 2 zu spielen ohne Teil 1 zu kennen oder sollte ich lieber Teil 1 vorher spielen?


----------



## golani79 (1. September 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Da ich das Spiel auch auf dem Radar habe: Macht es Sinn Psychonauts 2 zu spielen ohne Teil 1 zu kennen oder sollte ich lieber Teil 1 vorher spielen?



Hab ich zwar selber noch nicht gespielt, aber soviel ich weiß, wäre es besser vorher Teil 1 zu spielen.


Ansonsten spiele ich momentan *Ghost of Tsushima Directors Cut*
Obwohl sich am Lighting etc nichts geändert hat, sieht es auf der PS5 gefühlt dennoch schöner aus als auf der PS4 .. 60fps sind auch super in dem Spiel.

Es gibt zwar den einen oder andere neuen content, aber generell bekommt man mit dem DC mehr von dem, was man schon aus dem Hauptspiel kennt. Mini-Games, Erkunden von PoI sowie Haupt/Nebenquests und mythische Geschichten.

Gefällt mir sehr gut bisher .. hab ca 6 Stunden gespielt und bin geschätzt bei ca.der Hälfte bzw ein wenig darüber.


----------



## McDrake (2. September 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Da ich das Spiel auch auf dem Radar habe: Macht es Sinn Psychonauts 2 zu spielen ohne Teil 1 zu kennen oder sollte ich lieber Teil 1 vorher spielen?


Man trifft halt auf ein paar alte Bekannte, welche Probleme haben oder eben nicht mehr.
Und da erschliessen sich einem gewisse Dinge und Dialoge nicht, wenn man Teil 1 nicht gespielt hat.
und Teil 1 kann man sich auch heute noch geben... evtl sogar gut, wenn man jenen (günstigeren) Teil zuerst spielt um zu schauen, ob einem dieses abgefahrene Spielprinzip zusagt.

AAABER:
Der wahre Held des Games sind ja eh die Levels, welche ihre unterschiedlichsten Thematiken aufgreifen. 
Im Prinzip besteht das Game aus vielen kürzeren und längeren Einzelgeschichten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. September 2021)

*Sonic Mania*

Nach 15 Stunden bin ich vorerst damit durch. Ein Spieldurchgang erreicht, der letzte Boss-Fight war sogar ziemlich haarig. Aber insgesamt eine großartige Retro-Auffrischung mit ganz dezenten optischen wie akustischen Modernisierungen. Ob SEGA zum 30. Jahrestag von Sonic nochmal was Aufgepepptes mit Classic-Feeling rausbringt? Meine was in der Art gelesen zu haben. Wenn ja muss ich nicht lange überlegen, sondern schnell zugreifen. 

*Himno*

So ne Art Pixelart-Roguelike-Hüpfer ohne festes Ende, der Antrieb ist allein seine persönliche Leistung immer weiter zu steigern. Ist kostenlos und durchaus spielenswert, der Soundtrack allein sorgt für Entspannung pur.

*Lake*

Durch Neawoulfs Screenshots aufmerksam geworden und heute die Demo angetestet. Könnte man als "Postfrau-Simulator mit Story" beschreiben. Ist zwar technisch nicht sehr beeindruckend und macht den Eindruck eines späten 2000er-Titels (was man besonders an den Charakteren mitsamt deren Mimik gut sieht), aber einen gewissen Charme kann man dem Spiel nicht absprechen. Das Gameplay ist schlicht (Post und Pakete zu Zieladressen liefern) und recht anspruchslos, doch die vielen Smalltalks mit dem Bewohnern am See und die schön anzuhörende Mucke schaffen eine nette Stimmung. Auch die Wald-Landschaft rund um den See, die Sonne die durch die Wipfel strahlt und das geringe Verkehrsaufkommen haben was Herrlich-Unaufgeregtes.

Über die Story kann man sich schlecht ein Urteil bilden, dafür ist die Demo dann doch zu kurz. Aber leichtes Interesse habe ich nun doch ein wenig... Denke für nen schmalen Taler würde ich es mir irgendwann mal erlauben.


----------



## MarcHammel (4. September 2021)

Aktuell zock ich nebenbei *Cyberpunk 2077*. Anfänglich mehr, um meine neue GPU zu testen, aber irgendwie zock ich dann doch gelegentlich mal einige Nebenmissionen. Ansonsten hab ich mir gestern Abend *Control - Ultimate Edition* für rund 16 Euro bei Steam zugelegt und muss sagen: Gefällt mir bisher ganz gut. Optisch recht ansprechend und die Story wirkt erstmal ziemlich interessant. Und läuft mit RT und sogar ohne DLSS ausgesprochen rund und flüssig.


----------



## Zybba (4. September 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Aktuell zock ich nebenbei *Cyberpunk 2077*.


Neu angefangen oder als Wiedereinsteiger?
Wie gefällt es dir? Der 1.3 Patch scheint ja zumindest einiges geändert zu haben.


----------



## MarcHammel (4. September 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Neu angefangen oder als Wiedereinsteiger?
> Wie gefällt es dir? Der 1.3 Patch scheint ja zumindest einiges geändert zu haben.


Wiedereinsteiger. ^^ Hab das Spiel letztes Jahr schon durch gespielt.

Inhaltlich ist es halt das gleiche Spiel wie sonst. Aber bisher läuft es richtig gut. Hab bisher nichts erlebt, was mich stören würde, bzw. was meine Erwartungen an den Patch nicht erfüllt hätte. Mir gefällt es richtig gut.

Und endlich mal mit vernünftiger Performance spielen.  Zugegeben, meine CPU limitiert da wohl hier und dort ein klein wenig, aber in den aller seltensten Fällen fallen die Frames auf unter 60fps. Spiele in WQHD, max. Details (RT Psycho). DLSS hab ich auf Balance gestellt. Im laufenden Spiel auch so gut wie kein Unterschied zur Quality-Stufe. Und wenn, muss man den Unterschied wohl mit der Lupe suchen.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. September 2021)

*Lake*

ist durchgespielt. Man nimmt sich eine Auszeit, reist in die alte Heimatstadt zurück und übernimmt für zwei Wochen den Job als Postfahrerin, verteile Briefe und Pakete und lernt neue Leute und alte Bekannte kennen.

War ein schönes kleines Indiegame. Nicht ganz perfekt (das Fahren und Pakete verteilen wird ab der zweiten Ingamewoche etwas repetitiv), aber alles in allem hat es trotzdem Spaß gemacht.

Die Charaktere und Dialoge, Spielwelt, Soundtrack und die ganze Atmosphäre waren wirklich gut. Ich hätte mir allerdings noch etwas mehr Zeit mit manchen Charakteren gewünscht.

Alles in allem ein schönes Feel-Good Indiegame ohne Stress und Herausforderungen. Die Atmosphäre hat mich jetzt irgendwie wieder für Life is Strange: True Colors heiß gemacht, das ja in einigen Tagen kommt. Bis dahin werde ich evtl. mal eine kleine Zockpause machen oder mich zumindest auf ein paar Endlosspiele (irgendwas zum rumfahren) beschränken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2021)

*Assassin's Creed 3 Remastered*

Jüngst als unschlagbares Schnäppchen abgeholt und gestern gleich damit begonnen. Wurde auch Zeit, mein zweiter  "AC Revelations"-Durchgang ist ja schon wieder fast ein 3/4 Jahr her. 

Der Einstieg genauso spannend und stimmig wie damals. Allein Lorne Barfes Score macht sehr viel aus. Hab zwar gefühlt erst die Hälfte des Haytham-Parts durchgespielt, aber in dieser kurzen Zeit sind die Remaster-Arbeiten doch sehr auffällig. Wo das Original so kalt und fast bis ins Unkenntliche dunkel getaucht war, sieht man hier dank besserer Ausleuchtung mehr Details, wovon die Darstellung von Umgebung und Figuren nur profitiert. Gut, vielleicht etwas unvorteilhaft bei Haytham der hier ne Gesichtsfarbe hat die an den Teint eines transylvanischen Grafen erinnert, widerum sieht man aber umso deutlicher wie groß der grafische Sprung von Revelations zu AC3 tatsächlich war. Allein die Mimik wurde außerordentlich verbessert.

Ansonsten alles sehr klassisch - eben so wie ich es liebe und wie es sich für ein AC gehört.


----------



## McDrake (6. September 2021)

uuuund *Psychonatus 2* zu Ende gespielt (zumindest die Geschichte)

Der Endfight war dann auch der einzige, welcher ein paar Anläufe brauchte.

Verdrehte Story, halt passend zum Spiel 
Ich hab ja schon viel über die fantasievollen Levels geschrieben.
Was ein wenig unterging, war die sehr gelungene Soundkulisse:
Auch da immer wieder neue, passende Songs, Melodien, etc

Zu zu guter Letzt: Man kann nach dem Ende weiterspielen um alles zu erforschen.


----------



## Vordack (8. September 2021)

Encased - A postapocalyptic RPG

Es ist ein Old School RPG mit Fallout anleihen, sieht bis jetzt sehr gut aus.

Die Charaktererstellung bietet viele Optionen und das Spiel spielt sich je nach erstelltem Charakter anscheinend deutlich anders. Man kann zB nen Char mit Brains Wert  1 erstellen und als Gesprächsoptionen kommen dann sachen wie "Hop away quacking" oder "Shout BOO in her ear". 

Ich spiele jetzt einen mäßig intelligenten Schwarzen mit guter Stärke, viel Charisma und Dexterity. Dafür kann er mit Magie nix anfangen und läuft wie ein Blinder durch die Gegend  (Low Perception). Ich habe mich quasi der Putzkollone angeschlossen und möchte meine Dienste jetzt benutzen um reich zu werden, also nicht durch die Dienste sondern was ich beim putzen finde 

Egal, muß weiterzocken 

Hier ein Review: https://www.heypoorplayer.com/2021/09/07/encased-a-sci-fi-post-apocalyptic-rpg-review-pc/

Achja, Text kann man auf Deutsch stellen, Sprachausgabe ist Englisch oder Russisch only


McDrake schrieb:


> uuuund *Psychonatus 2* zu Ende gespielt (zumindest die Geschichte)
> 
> Der Endfight war dann auch der einzige, welcher ein paar Anläufe brauchte.
> 
> ...



Ich bin mittlerweile mit Psychonauts 1 durch. Beim zweiten bin ich bei der Kochmission. Da mach ich erst mal ne Pause. Ich hasse Zeitdruck


----------



## McDrake (8. September 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile mit Psychonauts 1 durch. Beim zweiten bin ich bei der Kochmission. Da mach ich erst mal ne Pause. Ich hasse Zeitdruck


War bei der letzten Kochmission auch zu langsam... Keine Konsequenzen.


----------



## Vordack (8. September 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> War bei der letzten Kochmission auch zu langsam... Keine Konsequenzen.



Achso, na dann kann ich sie ja zu Ende spielen, hätte nicht immer abbrechen sollen 

DAS KÖNNEN FALSCHE TIMER MIT MIR MACHEN!!!


----------



## McDrake (9. September 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Achso, na dann kann ich sie ja zu Ende spielen, hätte nicht immer abbrechen sollen
> 
> DAS KÖNNEN FALSCHE TIMER MIT MIR MACHEN!!!


War zumindest bei der letzzen Challange so: Zeit war abgelaufen und ich konnte trotzdem weiterspielen. Kam dann auch vom Moderator die Durchsage dazu. Aber er ich wollte für den zweiten Versuch wissen wie ich schneller vorgehen könnte....


----------



## Zybba (9. September 2021)

Hab das Ghostrunner Neon Pack Update ausprobiert.
Habe nur einen Wave Mode Run gemacht, so 80 Minuten. Bin aber bisher kein Fan. Das Level war immer das gleiche, nur die Gegner waren anders verteilt.

Gameplay an sich ist natürlich weiterhin cool und das Auswählen der ausgelosten Fähigkeiten hat auch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## golani79 (10. September 2021)

*Jedi Fallen Order*

Ein ganz ordentliches Spiel mit ein paar Ecken und Kanten. Teilweise Abstürze und Bugs, so, dass man das Spiel beenden / abwürgen musste, weil nix mehr ging. Die Laufanimation vom Protagonisten ist eher von der schlechteren Sorte und die Wookies sehen auch ziemlich grauenhaft aus. Technisch ist es irgendwie nicht auf einem Level sondern schwankt .. keine Ahnung, ist ihnen die Zeit / das Geld ausgegangen?

Vom Gameplay her hat es Spaß gemacht und auch die Story wurde gut erzählt .. teilweise ein wenig knackig, aber nie wirklich zu schwer und ansonsten per Schwierigkeitsgrad gut einstellbar.

Sollte man schon gespielt haben, wenn man Star Wars und Action-Adventures mag.

8/10


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2021)

*Assassin's Creed 3 Remastered*

Nach gut 8 Stunden an jenem Punkt angelangt wo der zum kantigen Hünen herangewachsene Connor vor Wut schäumt weil sein Heimatland unterm Hammer landen und sein Volk vertrieben werden soll. Tomahawk in die Außenfassade von Achilles Residenz reingehämmert und ab auf die Mission "Gerechtigkeit für die Ureinwohner".

Ungeachtet der damaligen wie auch heute noch öfters zu lesenden "Ablehnung" mag ich das Spiel immer noch sehr, es gehört einfach zu meinen absoluten Favoriten der Reihe. Die wechselnden Jahreszeiten, der dichte wie schön gestaltete Grenzland-Wald der mal in Sommer-, mal in Herbstfarben, dann auch wieder im schneeweißem Mantel gehüllt ist, dazu die sehr geringe Population inmitten der WIldnis... Ist ein schöner Kontrast zu Boston und New York. Und der exzellente Score hat sich auch sehr schnell in meine Gehörgänge eingenistet.

Die erste Fahrt auf der Aquila musste ich wasserscheuer Assassine natürlich mehr oder minder freiwillig hinter mich bringen, ansonsten werde ich mich aber voll und ganz auf die Landmissionen beschränken. Weiss gar nicht mehr so genau ob noch viele storybedingte Fahrten auf den Meeren folgen, ich hoffe es hält sich in Grenzen, sonst ereilt mich schnell das "Black Flag"-Trauma. 

Auffällig - und das hatte ich so gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung -:
Die Maps sind verglichen mit denen der Ezio-Trilogie überhaupt nicht so stark mit Item- und Quest-Symboliken zugepflastert, man könnte fast schon von "sehr übersichtlich" sprechen. Hat Ubisoft hier erstmals eine Entschlackungskur durchgesetzt?! 

Wie auch immer, in der nächsten Session geht es erstmal mit der Suche nach den Almanach-Seiten nebst den Captain Kid-Schätzen weiter. Letztere waren richtig gut, DAS weiss ich zumindest noch. ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. September 2021)

Zwei Großprojekte sind recht kurz vor dem Abschluss. Bei *Assassin’s Creed Valhalla *muss ich aktuell nur noch den Paris-DLC spielen. Letztlich konnten mich die Steinmännchen nicht aufhalten. Und bei *Watch Dogs Legion *ist London befreit, sowie der letzte Bösewicht enttarnt und kurz vor der „Überführung“. Auch da würde dann erstmal nur noch der DLC mit Aiden Pearce ausstehen.

Dafür habe ich dann mit *Pathfinder Wrath of the Righteous *das nächste Riesenspiel angefangen. Das weckt natürlich schöne Erinnerungen an die alten Baldur‘s Gate-Titel. Anfangs erschlagen einen die Tutoriale und vielen Texte, aber letztendlich taucht man dadurch dann auch gut in die Welt ein. Und ich liebe all die Möglichkeiten. Als chaotisch neutraler Charakter Kultisten übers Ohr hauen und ordentlich bechern…meinen Legendenweg habe ich schon gefunden. 

Zeitgleich habe ich mit *Life is Strange True Colors *angefangen und bin am Beginn von Kapitel 5. Seit Kapitel 4 bin ich nicht mehr ganz so glücklich mit meinen Entscheidungen und eventuell wird da erst der zweite Durchgang „passen“. 
Aber das Spiel gefällt mir sehr gut. Es fühlt sich aber tatsächlich anders an als die Vorgänger. Im zweiten Teil habe ich mehr gelitten. Wenngleich es natürlich auch im idyllischen Haven Springs schlechte Menschen gibt, ist deren Anzahl gefühlt etwa geringer als im zweiten Teil und Alex erscheint mir besser aufgehoben in der Gemeinschaft. Es gab die ein oder andere Szene, die ein Schlag in die Magengrube war, aber bis auf meine Unzufriedenheit über manche meiner Entscheidungen läuft das Spiel etwas kuscheliger ab. Weiß nicht, wie ich es anders beschreiben kann. Ich wundere mich aber immer noch, warum sie die zensierte Version von Creep gewählt haben, obwohl im Spiel oft „fuck“ gesagt wird. Vielleicht wegen des Trailers. 

Und da ist da noch das ein oder andere Entspannungsspiel für den Leerlauf wie *Lake* oder *King of Retail*. 
Und ich habe aus einer Laune heraus die dritte (?) Episode von *The Long Dark *durchgespielt. Die brauchen echt lange für die nächste Folge. Ich hoffe, da kommt noch was.

Hm. Hab ich was vergessen? 
Ich hatte ja zwischendurch keine Lust auf Gaming, aber zur Zeit läufts wieder.


----------



## McDrake (14. September 2021)

Doch mal *Cyberpunk 2077*
Kurz _Shadow Warrior 2_ angespielt und dabei bemerkt, dass ich Lust auf Cyberpunk hätte...

Tja, und da spiel ichs nun.
Vielleicht "zu nüchtern":
Das Setting ist , wie erhofft, gut.
Die Atmosphäre ebenfalls (gut)

Ich bin aber nicht hin und weg.

Wenn ich an die Anfangsmissionen/Storyeinstieg in RDR2 denke, dann ist das kein Vergleich.
Ich nehm hier bewusst RDR2, denn auch was die Technik angeht ist der Titel CP2077 meilenweit (?) überlegen.
Ich war regelrecht geschockt, als ich auf dem Senderturm nach ein paar Spielminuten stand und mich umschaute :/
Auch ind er Stad selber... da hat Deus Ex, auch wenn die Sektoren mit Ladepausen unterteilt sind, mehr "Flair"
Wenn Hauptcharaktere zu einem hinschweben (fehlende Animationen bis Punkt x), das eigene Auto nicht auf der Strasse grade stet (auf schräger Anfahrt), dann ist das für mich einfach zu wenig, was das technische angeht.

Ok, ich geh jetzt weiterspielen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. September 2021)

Spiele gerade Open Transport Tycoon von gog. Hab ich dort kostenlos laden können. Muss 20 Jahre her sein dass ich das Spiel zuletzt gesehen habe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Waren tolle Erinnerungen, auch mit Rollecoaster Tycoon.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. September 2021)

Ich bin mit Life is Strange True Colors durch. Mit zwei Entscheidungen, die ich genau verkehrt herum getroffen habe, bin ich nicht so glücklich, aber das Ende passte dennoch. Da ich auch zwei Erinnerungen übersehen habe, kommt da auf jeden Fall ein zweiter Durchgang. Das Spiel hat mir ausgezeichnet gefallen, weil ich das Setting in dieser netten Stadt mochte; auch der Soundtrack war wieder auf dem Punkt. Und auch wenn es natürlich die ein oder andere heftige Szene gab, hat mich True Colors jetzt nicht so emotional zerstört wie Teil 2. Dazu waren die anderen Charaktere dann doch irgendwie zu nett.


Spoiler



Nach der Sache mit dem verlorenen Auge in Teil 2 hatte ich z.B. echt Sorge, dass die zornige Künstlerin ihr Kind umbringt, aber so weit geht das Spiel natürlich nicht.  Jetzt ist Charlotte ein emotionaler Stein, weil ich ihr alle Gefühle genommen habe, in der Hoffnung, dem Kind zu helfen.


 Toll gemacht, Nyx!  Das werde ich noch korrigieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. September 2021)

*Life is Strange: True Colors*

Bin jetzt mit Kapitel 2 durch und ich glaube, es wurden ein paar Zwiebeln geschnitten. Life is Strange 2 hat mich ja nie so richtig gepackt, muss ich zugeben, aber True Colors ist wieder richtig gut. Die Landschaft, die Charaktere... und die Zwiebeln! Aber das ist okay, ich mag es, wenn Zwiebeln geschnitten werden.


*Death Trash*

Yup, nicht DEATHLOOP (das hab ich auch, aber kommt später, nach LiS: True Colors). Death Trash ist ein isometrisches oldschool Action-RPG, das spielerisch wie eine Mischung aus klassischem Adventure, Fallout 1 und 2 und Diablo rüberkommt. Die Kämpfe sind sehr straight forward, sehr direkt und actionlastig. Die Grafik ist grobpixelig, aber sehr atmosphärisch und das Setting ist reichlich abgedreht. Aber auch, wenn das Spiel oldschool aussieht, spielt es sich doch sehr modern. Viele alte Spiele sind sehr hakelig zu steuern, aber das ist hier nicht der Fall. Einfache, aber spaßige Spielmechaniken für Action RPGler.

Zum Setting: Einige hundert Jahre nach der großen Blutung (WTF?? Fragt mich nicht nach Details!) ist die Welt zu einem zu einem fleischbewachsenen Felsen geworden, der endzeitmäßig dünn besiedelt ist. Neben Menschen und wucherndem Fleisch gibt es aber auch noch riesige, lovecraftianische Kreaturen, über die nur sehr wenig bekannt ist.

Das Spiel ist gerade vor einem Monat im Early Access erschienen und enthält nur den Anfang der Story. Ich hab jetzt knapp vier Stunden reingeschnuppert, werde jetzt aber wohl aufhören, da ich auf das fertige Spiel warte, das wohl in ca. einem Jahr erscheinen soll. Early Access und Storyspiele sind immer schwierig, aber hier konnte ich mich nicht zurückhalten.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. September 2021)

*Ashes of the Singularity*. 
Damals 2016 war mein PC nicht gut genug für das Spiel. Die tollen Massenschlachten erinnern an Total Annihilation, von welchem ich ein großer Fan war/bin. Und da die Supreme Commander-Reihe an mir vorbei gegangen ist, hab ich nun diesem Ding hier ne Chance gegeben, Die Story ist zwar banal, aber das stört mich nicht. Optisch ist das einfach ne Wucht, was hier abgebrannt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (19. September 2021)

Hehe, jo genauso mochte ich es damals auch. Tausende von Einheiten bauen und dann ganz verirrt zuschauen was da auf dem Monitor abgeht. Ich hatte da nie einen Plan, hauptsache immer fleißig Produzieren und in die Schlacht schicken. Der Überblick war zwar gegen Null, aber egal, hat Fun gemacht.
Das hier scheint auf gleichem Niveau zu liegen wenn ich mir das Pic so anschaue.


----------



## MichaelG (19. September 2021)

Nachdem THQ überraschend Outcast 2 angekündigt hat, habe ich jetzt mal Outcast Second Contact eine Chance gegeben was sich seit dem Release ungespielt in meiner Bibliothek befand.

Nachdem ich das meiner Meinung nach katastrophal verschlechterte Intro (das Original war da Welten besser) überstanden habe war, kam die neue Grafik in der Unity-Engine richtig gut herüber. Es ist keine Voxeloptik mehr wie beim Original. Aber die Welt sieht wirklich gut aus. Bin jetzt nach dem Tutorial und kurz vor dem Sprung ins erste Gebiet.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. September 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nachdem THQ überraschend Outcast 2 angekündigt hat, habe ich jetzt mal Outcast Second Contact eine Chance gegeben was sich seit dem Release ungespielt in meiner Bibliothek befand.
> 
> Nachdem ich das meiner Meinung nach katastrophal verschlechterte Intro (das Original war da Welten besser) überstanden habe war, kam die neue Grafik in der Unity-Engine richtig gut herüber. Es ist keine Voxeloptik mehr wie beim Original. Aber die Welt sieht wirklich gut aus. Bin jetzt nach dem Tutorial und kurz vor dem Sprung ins erste Gebiet.


Die Steuerung fand ich zum Eierabschrecken (als das Re-... gerade neu war), somit ist es recht zügig von der Platte verschwunden.
So etwas muß man bei einem Re-sonstwas definitiv anpassen !


----------



## McDrake (19. September 2021)

Weiterhin* Cyberpunk 2077*
Spielerisch ganz gut. Von der Spielwelt her finde ich  W3 dennoch interessanter.
Die eigentlich coole Idee mit diesen "Braindances" wird ein wenig zu selten genutzt (bis jetzt).
Aber das würde sich wohl auch schnell abnutzen. Denn mehr als spulen und auf die Timeline zu achten gibts da ja nicht zu tun.
Es gibt Unmengen von "unnötigen" Nebenquests, welche ich leider abgrasen muss (  )

Technisch fallen mir noch immer die einen oder anderen Fehler auf (auf einmal 3 gleiche NPCs, unfertige Schwebebahn,..)

Dennoch unterhaltsames Spiel


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. September 2021)

Nachdem ich *Chernobilite *durch habe ist *Destroy all Humans* und für die Coop Abende *Raft *angesagt.


----------



## Vordack (19. September 2021)

Dust to the end durchgespielt.

Indie Endzeitrpg in ner interessanten Optik.

Man lebt in der Endzeit und sucht woher man kommt und Kämpfe turn based , man muss erstmal stark werden. 

Gemischt Top Down Grafik ala Wasteland auf der Map, wenn man ne Stadt erreicht ists wie Privateer 2, Missionen und Kämpfe so wie ... dieses Octopath Teil. 

Simpel gesagt muss man durch die 4 Gebiete reisen um seinen Caravan zu vergrößern um Geld zu verdienen um der Hauptstory zu folgen.

Nix AAA mäßiges, aber es hat mich mehr gepackt als viele AAAs.

10/10


----------



## Neawoulf (19. September 2021)

*DEATHLOOP*

Vor ein paar Tagen gekauft hab ich jetzt doch schon mal reingeschaut, auch wenn ich Life is Strange: True Colors vorher eigentlich noch beenden wollte.

Die Performanceprobleme, von denen viele berichten, habe ich zum Glück nicht bzw. ich konnte sie sehr leicht fixen (60 bzw. 120 fps Framelock über RTSS einstellen und Vsync aus). Läuft mit supersmooth, solange meine RTX 2080 leistungsmäßig mitkommt.

Inhaltlich merkt man dem Spiel sofort an, obwohl alles ein bisschen abgedrehter ist, dass es von den Arkane Studios kommt, auch wenn ich zugeben muss: Die Levels sind toll aufgebaut, aber ich glaube, es gibt einfach zu wenige. Es gibt vier Gebiete im Spiel, die man innerhalb eines Loops zu vier verschiedenen Tageszeiten immer wieder aufsuchen kann um dort unterschiedliche Aufgaben zu erledigen. Das kann man heimlich machen (schleichend und Stealth Kills) oder laut (viel Geballer) oder mit einer Mischung aus beidem. Und das macht mir wirklich Spaß. Man hat wieder viele Möglichkeiten sich durch die sehr vertikal aufgebauten Level zu kämpfen, auch wenn die Umgebung nicht so interaktiv ist, wie z. B. bei Arkane's Prey.

Bzw. es würde mir Spaß machen, wenn das Spiel nicht gelegentlich abstürzen würde. Lt. Steamforum bin ich mit dem Problem auch nicht allein. Das größte Problem dabei ist aber das Speichersystem bzw. das nicht Vorhandensein eines Speichersystems. Innerhalb eines Runs, der durchaus mal ne Stunde dauern kann, kann man nicht speichern. Auch wenn man das Spiel beendet wird der aktuelle Spielstand nicht gespeichert. Man muss den Run immer wieder von vorne anfangen und alle Fortschritte innerhalb des Runs gehen dabei verloren.

Das finde ich, vor allem in Kombination mit den gelegentlichen Abstürzen, gerade extrem demotivierend. Ich hab keine Lust 30 oder 40 Minuten oder sogar noch länger zu spielen und dann jeden Fortschritt aufgrund eines Spielabsturzes zu verlieren. Ich hoffe wirklich, das wird noch gefixt und am besten sollte es auch noch Speichermöglichkeiten während eines Runs geben. Manchmal beginnt man halt auch zu spielen, es kommt einem währenddessen aber etwas dazwischen und man muss das Spiel beenden. DEATHLOOP stopft einem in dieser Situation die Höchststrafe in den Rachen und man verliert jeden Fortschritt des aktuellen Runs.

DLDR: Ich liebe Arkane Studios Spiele, vor allem die Dishonored Reihe, und inhaltlich und spielerisch würde ich auch DEATHLOOP lieben, aber die Abstürze und die fehlende Speicherfunktion ruinieren dieses Spiel gerade für mich. Ich hoffe, dass Arkane an beiden Punkten noch arbeitet.

Ich mache jetzt erstmal mit Life is Strange: True Colors weiter.


----------



## MarcHammel (19. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Zwei Großprojekte sind recht kurz vor dem Abschluss. Bei *Assassin’s Creed Valhalla *muss ich aktuell nur noch den Paris-DLC spielen. Letztlich konnten mich die Steinmännchen nicht aufhalten.


AC: Valhalla hab ich zwar letztes Jahr schon durch gesuchtet und ich müsste auch "nur" noch die beiden DLCs durch spielen. Aber ich hab noch mal komplett neu begonnen. Irgendwie hatte ich Bock drauf.


----------



## MichaelG (19. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Die Steuerung fand ich zum Eierabschrecken (als das Re-... gerade neu war), somit ist es recht zügig von der Platte verschwunden.
> So etwas muß man bei einem Re-sonstwas definitiv anpassen !


Die Steuerung ist halt klassisch. Wenn man das zu sehr modernisieren würde, wäre das kein Outcast 1 mehr. Bei Teil 2 mit überarbeiteten und erweiterten Features hingegen wird die Steuerung sicher auf aktuellem Stand sein.


----------



## MichaelG (20. September 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Dust to the end durchgespielt.
> 
> Indie Endzeitrpg in ner interessanten Optik.
> 
> ...


Klingt gut. Müßte mal schauen ob ich das nicht sogar in meiner PoS-Liste habe.  Aber da ich Wastelands bzw. damals auch Fallout 1/2 geliebt habe (weiß gar nicht mehr ob F1/2 auf meinem PC noch laufen würden) wäre das durchaus eine Überlegung wert.


Neawoulf schrieb:


> *DEATHLOOP*
> 
> Vor ein paar Tagen gekauft hab ich jetzt doch schon mal reingeschaut, auch wenn ich Life is Strange: True Colors vorher eigentlich noch beenden wollte.
> 
> ...



Klingt nach Potential. Könnte dann durchaus ein Wintersale bei mir werden.


----------



## MichaelG (20. September 2021)

Aber mal wegen Second Contact: Weiß zufällig jemand woher ich die LN-Duo bekomme ? Habe bisher in Talanzaar nur 2 Waffenhändler gefunden. Die haben die LN-Duo aber nicht im Angebot. Brauche den Granatwerfer aber für die Brunnen-Mission....

In welchen der Bogs krebst dieser Typ herum ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2021)

*Assassin's Creed 3 Remastered* 

Bisher 15 Stunden. 3/4 der Story erledigt und trotzdem noch viel in Boston, New York sowie im Grenzland zu tun... Doch erst gestern fiel mir auf dass ich den Untergrund der beiden Städte total vernachlässigt hab. Ich sollte bei der nächsten Session nochmal nach den Eingängen suchen, irgendwie sind die auf den Stadtkarten untergegangen... Ich sollte wohl auch an meine eigene Nase packen und aufhören vorwiegend nach Federn, fliegenden Seiten und Klunkern zu suchen, dann passiert sowas auch nicht. Verfluchter Komplettierungszwang.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. September 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> In welchen der Bogs krebst dieser Typ herum ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (20. September 2021)

Thx.   Übrigens etwas buggy ist Second Contact. In Shamazaar drehen die Twon-Ha-Anhänger der Bauern total durch und wirbeln herum. War aber glaube ich auch schon beim Original so ein "Special Effect".  

Aber naja shit happens.  Ansonsten bisher ziemlich sauber und die Quests laufen bislang zumindestens problemlos. Bin in Talanzaar bei vielleicht 30%, in Shamazaar hab ich nur den "Holzfisch" vergessen. Müßte da den Auftrag triggern und lösen.  Ansonsten bin ich bisher wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege bei 100% was die bisherigen Quests betrifft.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. September 2021)

Hat jemand zufällig Erfahrungen mit *"The Outer Worlds" *? Ist im Moment im Angebot und es fixt mich ziemlich an, was ich so gelesen habe


----------



## MichaelG (20. September 2021)

Ich muß zu meiner Schande gestehen ist in meiner Steambibliothek drin aber noch nicht mal installiert. Soll wohl so ähnlich sein wie No Mans Sky ?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. September 2021)

Hach, ich werde es wohl einfach ausprobieren. Das Spiel soll an "*Fallout: New Vegas"* erinnern. Daher auch mein gesteigertes Interesse.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig Erfahrungen mit *"The Outer Worlds" *? Ist im Moment im Angebot und es fixt mich ziemlich an, was ich so gelesen habe


Mal McDrake fragen. Ich meine er war sehr angetan davon.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. September 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal McDrake fragen. Ich meine er war sehr angetan davon.


Das freut mich für ihn    Ich habe es aber schon gekauft. Mal im Laufe der Woche anzocken. MCD wird das hier wohl lesen nehme ich an


----------



## MarcHammel (20. September 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig Erfahrungen mit *"The Outer Worlds" *? Ist im Moment im Angebot und es fixt mich ziemlich an, was ich so gelesen habe


Ich hab es angespielt, ein paar Stunden hatte ich meinen Spaß. Aber irgendwie hab ich dann doch die Lust dran verloren. Es wirkt auf mich nicht rund, irgendwie mittelmäßig und nicht wie ein Spiel eines Entwicklers, der seit Jahrzehnten Erfahrungen im RPG-Bereich hat. 

Es hat seine Stärken (interessante Gebiete, witzige Dialoge etc.), aber abseits davon bietet es mir zu wenig, um mich zum durchspielen zu motivieren.


----------



## MichaelG (20. September 2021)

Habs tatsächlich in meiner Bibliothek drin. Knapp 55 GB. Mal installieren. Könnte ich nach Outcast mal probieren.


----------



## MichaelG (21. September 2021)

Aktuell immer noch Outcast Second Contact. Hier und da mal kleinere Bugs (keine Reaktion von NPC beim Ansprechen usw.). Aber ansonsten alles ok. 

Bin nach rund 17 Stunden in Talanzaar eigentlich durch (Shamazar ist schon fertig). Habe in Okasankaar schon den Leuchtturm repariert, die Sankaar-LIeferungen sind ebenfalls eingestellt. Ebenso Steuerzahlungen und natürlich auch die Lieferungen aus Shamazaar. Die Mine ist auch schon in die Luft geflogen, Hab die Hawk auch schon auf Max aufgerüstet und den Freund von dem einen Minenarbeiter gerettet. Das Boot ist auch repariert.

Als nächstes ist wohl Motazaar dran bzw. der Rest von Okasankaar. Danach gibts ja nur noch Okaar und es dürfte dann so dem Ende zugehen.


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2021)

*The Artful Escape*

Hatte mich schon darauf gefreut und ist jetzt im Gamepass mit drin.
Eine Art Musikspiel (?).

Allerdings jetzt knapp eine Stunde gespielt und praktisch kein Gameplay entdeckt.
Kurze und extrem seichte J&R-Passagen und 2-3 Minispiele.
Dafür viel Dialog (super englische Sprecher, Dt. Untertitel), welche sich manchmal ein wenig in die Länge ziehen.

Abgedrehte Geschichte, welche visuell der Knaller ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. September 2021)

Während ich in der Steam Bibliothek immer wieder Titel installiere/deinstalliere um Platz zu sparen, sind 2 Titel immer spielbereit, egal welches Jahr und egal welcher Rechner: Siedler 2 in der return to the roots modifikation und Dune 2000 in der gruntsmod. 



			https://i.postimg.cc/Y98bqCT0/DUNE2000-Screenshot-2021-09-22-11-33-59-45.jpg
		


Heute morgen war mal wieder letzteres dran.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. September 2021)

*Mundaun*

Hab inzwischen knapp über 6 Stunden in dem 1st Person Horroradventure verbracht und es scheint noch ein bisschen weiter zu gehen. Kurzfassung zur Handlung: Großvater Flurin starb bei einem Scheunenbrand in den Schweizer Alpen und als Enkel reist der Spieler dorthin um den Fall aufzuklären.

Ein paar technische Hakeligkeiten (z. B. das Inventarmenü) hat das Spiel zwar, aber wenn man darüber hinwegsehen kann, ist Mundaun definitiv ein sehr gutes Horrorspiel, das sich da hinter dem auf den ersten Blick unspektakulären und kontrastarmen handgezeichneten Sepia-Grafikstil versteckt. Ein paar Puzzles, interessante Lore/Story, eine kleine, aber liebevoll gemachte Spielwelt die sich zur Erkundung nach und nach öffnet, ab und zu ein wenig Gefahr, gelegentlich beruhigendes Ziegengemecker und praktisch keine Goreszenen oder unnötigen Jumpscares.

TLDR: Ein sehr abwechslungsreiches 1st Person Horroradventure mit vielen interessanten Ideen und ner spannenden Story bisher. Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, was man in Zukunft noch von dem Entwickler zu sehen bekommt. Bisher ein mehr als solides Erstlingswerk.

Vielleicht heißt der Nachfolger ja Munapp (hrhr).


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. September 2021)

Diablo 2 Resurrected. Nach 20 Jahren konnte ich meinen Barbaren wiederbeleben. Was für ein Moment!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2021)

Ich muß bei Outcast pausieren weil Gajin es mal wieder einfällt das nächste Event zu starten (Crafting Event Export Order läuft seit heute). Wird langsam mit den Events zu viel für meinen Geschmack. Aber auf der anderen Seite will ich die Vehicle....


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. September 2021)

Ich bin nach ca. 70 Stunden immer noch mit Pathfinder Wrath of the Righteous beschäftigt. Das ist wirklich ein gewaltiger RPG-Brocken und es macht wahnsinnig Spaß, die dortigen Welten zu erforschen und all die unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten zu nutzen, die einem geboten werden. 
Mein Charakter hat mittlerweile schon einige Schritte auf dem Trickster-Legendenweg gemacht und somit mächtige Gegner in Möbelstücke verwandelt, gegeneinander ausgespielt oder mit ihren eigenen Vergehen bestraft. Nicht ganz böse, aber auch nicht ganz gut. Chaotisch neutral. 
Auch die Gefährten gefallen mir sehr gut, wobei ich nicht mehr jeden dabei habe, der zu Beginn in der Gruppe war. Manches Verhalten konnte ich dann doch nicht dulden. 
Spätabends bei entsprechender Müdigkeit fällt es mir allerdings etwas schwerer weiterzuspielen, da man recht viel lesen muss und nicht alles vertont ist, aber es ist schon bemerkenswert, wieviele Informationen man zu der Lore bekommt. 
Sehr feines Spiel!


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. September 2021)

Endlich in Lut Gholein! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andariel war erstaunlich schwach, hatte die stärker in Erinnerung. 3 Eifer-Treffer und hin war sie. Vielleicht war Stufe 16 aber auch schon zu hoch.


----------



## Zybba (24. September 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Vielleicht war Stufe 16 aber auch schon zu hoch.


Empfohlen ist laut Reddit Level 9-12.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. September 2021)

Ich hab jetzt mal mit Rage2 im SP angefangen, schön Bethesta like synchronisiert und aktuell noch eine sehr solide Mad Max Alternative.

Tell me why liegt erst einmal auf Eis, als Spiel ist es mir dann doch zu arg linear, da hätte man auch gleich nen interaktiven Film draus machen können.  

Coop ist weiterhin Raft angesagt, da hat sich doch einiges erweitert und gerade fürs Coop ist es sehr entspannt.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. September 2021)

Grafisch gefällt mir Diablo 2 Resurrected echt gut. So hätte ich mir damals Diablo 3  gewünscht.


----------



## Batze (24. September 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Endlich in Lut Gholein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dabei darf man nicht vergessen, es ist keine Ladder, also noch nicht. In Ladder ist nämlich alles ein wenig stärker. Aber Level 16 ist schon sehr Hoch für Andariel. Normal ist L 12.
Ich habe sie mit Zauberin gerade bei L 14 aus den Latschen gehauen. War auch Null Probleme.

Wie spielt es sich denn auf Konsole?


----------



## MrFob (24. September 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Endlich in Lut Gholein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zealot mit Feueraura ist auch komplett OP in den 10er und frueher 20 Level-Bereich. Spiel ich gerade auch. 


Neawoulf schrieb:


> Grafisch gefällt mir Diablo 2 Resurrected echt gut. So hätte ich mir damals Diablo 3  gewünscht.


So wie es aussieht muesste zumindest Diablo 4 wieder in eine aehnliche Richtung gehen. Das Material was sie bisher gezeigt haben legt das zumindest nahe. Waere auf jeden Fall cool. Der Comic Look von D3 war echt so das schwaechste Element am Spiel mMn.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. September 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie spielt es sich denn auf Konsole?


Keine Ahnung. Hab die PC-Version.


----------



## Batze (24. September 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Hab die PC-Version.


Ach so, aber dann mit Pad eben? Das war die eigentliche Frage, wie es sich mit Pad spielt.


----------



## Batze (24. September 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Zealot mit Feueraura ist auch komplett OP in den 10er und frueher 20 Level-Bereich. Spiel ich gerade auch.


Zealot war schon immer Cool.
Allerdings ab Hell brauchst du eine auch eine Mächtige Waffe, sonst ist da ganz schnell Schluss mit OP.
Bis Ende Alptraum geht es noch, aber dann wird es richtig Teuer.
Sowas OP/Imba wie Trauer(Grief) kostet richtig. Eine Lo und eine Mal Rune findet man nicht mal in ein paar Stunden. Und ohne so etwas kommst du in Hell kaum wirklich weiter.
Wenn du es denn überhaupt willst.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. September 2021)

Nun in Kurast, kleine Fetische umlegen. Erst mal die lasche Bogentusse gegen einen Eisenwolf getauscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (25. September 2021)

Warum nimmst du einen Eisenwolf?
Also das ist mit das schlechteste was du machen kannst.
Wie ich sehe spielst du noch mit der Macht Aura. Ich denke du bist schon L 18+ bei Akt 3, also wechsel mal bitte auf die Konzentration Aura, die ist sehr viel besser, also bevor du die Fana Aura bekommst ist es die beste Aura als Meele.
Und dann bitte den Merc aus Akt 2 nehmen, den Def. Merc. Der Profitiert dann von deiner Aura und haut besser zu und du von der Def. Aura des Merc.
Oder wenn du deine Treffsicherheit verbessern willst als Meele nimmst du den Merc mit Treffsicherheit, also der Zielsucher Aura, ist auch schon in Normal verfügbar bei den Merc in Akt 2. Hat den anderen Vorteil das du nicht so viel Geschicklichkeit stacken musst um erstmal was treffen zu können.
Eisenwolf bring dir rein gar nichts als Meele.
Nur mal so als Tipp.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. September 2021)

Oder ich mach einrfach so weiter, wie ich das möchte. Hat ja früher auch funktioniert. Nichts ist langweiliger als seine Charaktere so zu bauen wie das Internet mir vorschreiben will. Mein Eisenwolf friert Feinde ein oder verlangsamt sie zumindest. Damit bin ich immer gut klar gekommen. Heiliges Feuer benutze ich auch weiterhin, da es schon Stufe 11 hat und dem entsprechend mächtig ist. Obi ch irgendwann nochmal was anderes ausprobiere steht mir ja später durch umskillen frei. Für den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad sehe ich gerade kein Problem.


----------



## Batze (25. September 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Oder ich mach einrfach so weiter, wie ich das möchte. Hat ja früher auch funktioniert. Nichts ist langweiliger als seine Charaktere so zu bauen wie das Internet mir vorschreiben will. Mein Eisenwolf friert Feinde ein oder verlangsamt sie zumindest. Damit bin ich immer gut klar gekommen. Heiliges Feuer benutze ich auch weiterhin, da es schon Stufe 11 hat und dem entsprechend mächtig ist. Obi ch irgendwann nochmal was anderes ausprobiere steht mir ja später durch umskillen frei. Für den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad sehe ich gerade kein Problem.


Sorry. ich wollte dich in deinem Spielfluss nicht stören. Wollte nur einen Tipp abgeben.
Natürlich kannst du so weiterspielen. Warum auch nicht. In Normal sollte das ausreichen.
Allerdings, wenn du Hell spielen willst ist dann Schluss mit lustig, dann Musst du Umskillen.   
Aber ist ja kein Problem dann.
Viel Erfolg und vor allem guten Loot.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. September 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Oder ich mach einrfach so weiter, wie ich das möchte. Hat ja früher auch funktioniert. Nichts ist langweiliger als seine Charaktere so zu bauen wie das Internet mir vorschreiben will.


Das ist genau das was mich bei vielen Spielen stört, insbesondere bei MMOs.
Lange Rede hin oder her, wenn z.B. mein Magier nur mit Feuer so richtig gut ist, dann ist das Balancing einfach (sorry Wortwahl) nur für den Arsch.


----------



## Batze (25. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das ist genau das was mich bei vielen Spielen stört, insbesondere bei MMOs.
> Lange Rede hin oder her, wenn z.B. mein Magier nur mit Feuer so richtig gut ist, dann ist das Balancing einfach (sorry Wortwahl) nur für den Arsch.


Bei Spielen mit mehr als 20 verschiedenen DDs ist das nicht ganz so einfach.
Also könnte es schon sein.
Aber wenn man dann auch noch PvP mit PvE vermischt, so wie es eben Blizzard macht und gerne um in der Presse zu stehen mal hier und da jeden Monat Änderungen vornimmt aber niemals Gleichheit darstellt, was möglich wäre bis zu einem  gewissen Punkt, tja dann ist das eben so.
Aber dafür wird man ja seid 20 Jahren gefeiert das man immer sogenannten Patch Klassen Änderungen vornimmt. Das vieles nur Augenwischerei ist begreift kaum einer. Und das nicht nur bei WoW.
3% hier hoch und da runter, 5% hier weniger und da Hoch und in 3 Monaten das gleiche Spiel andersrum. Man muss ja im Gespräch bleiben. Fällt blos kaum einen auf wie raffiniert dieses Wischiwaschi System seid über 20 Jahren funktioniert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2021)

*Assassin's Creed 3 Remastered*

Die letzten 2 - 3 Stunden allein damit verbracht den New Yorker wie auch Bostoner Untergrund komplett zu erforschen und alle Eingänge freizuschalten (in einzelnen Fällen gar nicht mal so leicht/offensichtlich um zu diesen zu gelangen). Für Tobi (Mr. Fob) bekanntlich eine Hass-Aufgabe (wer dem AC-Postcast aufmerksam zugehört haben sollte weiss das ), ich hingegen empfinde es als eine fast schon "entspannende" Nebenbeschäftigung. Schon die dortige Akustik ist besonders, dieses Grummeln, Knarzen und Plätschern macht atmosphärisch doch einen großen Unterschied zum Leben und Treiben an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Zybba (25. September 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schon die dortige Akustik ist besonders, dieses Grummeln, Knarzen und Plätschern


Wie auf einem Schiff?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wie auf einem Schiff?


Eher wie in einer 300 Jahre alten Kanalisation.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. September 2021)

Diablo ist Geschichte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal Batzes Rat angenommen und den Söldner getauscht. Einen Riesenunterschied hat das für mich jetzt nicht gemacht, aber ich behalte den vorerst. Jedenfalls purzeln jetzt auch langsam legendäre Sachen. Amulett, Axt, und einen *Schild*, den konnte ich mehr als gebrauchen! Hat glatt mal die dreifache Verteidigung meines letzten, ohne dass ich Widerstände opfern musste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (25. September 2021)

Aktuell das Event bei Warthunder. Und das zeigt mir wieder mal wie ich das Spiel liebe und gleichzeitig hasse. Beim Crafting-Event geht es darum daß Material zum zusammenbauen von einem verkaufbaren Objekt droppen soll mit dem man sich dann die Credits verdient um sich die Eventfahrzeuge zu holen. Bei 1 Durchgang (Komplettaufbau und Verkauf) bekommt man einen schwedischen Schützenpanzer, bei 3 Durchgängen ein Schiff (britischen Zerstörer) und bei 4 wahlweise entweder einen Leopard Prototyp (deutsch) oder einen F4A Jet von den USA.

Das Problem ist aber: Auf der aktuellen Stufe wo ich mich befinde brauche ich massiv Sonderflüssigkeiten und Kupfer um die nächsten beiden Bauschritte machen zu können. Was aktuell droppt sind aber Stahl und Elastomere (das Material braucht man auch, aber halt nicht aktuell). Ich liebe es.... Naja mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht.

Bei meinem Spielumfang pro Tag komme ich hoffentlich wenigstens auf den schwedischen Schützenpanzer. Den Rest muß ich mir dann halt am Markt holen. Aber aktuell stecke ich auf Stufe 2 im Ausbau fest. Wieviele Stufen es gibt ? Keine Ahnung. Früher waren es immer 6-7. Aber jetzt sind es nur 3 Stränge statt deren 4. Mal sehen.


----------



## MarcHammel (25. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin nach ca. 70 Stunden immer noch mit Pathfinder Wrath of the Righteous beschäftigt. Das ist wirklich ein gewaltiger RPG-Brocken und es macht wahnsinnig Spaß, die dortigen Welten zu erforschen und all die unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten zu nutzen, die einem geboten werden.
> Mein Charakter hat mittlerweile schon einige Schritte auf dem Trickster-Legendenweg gemacht und somit mächtige Gegner in Möbelstücke verwandelt, gegeneinander ausgespielt oder mit ihren eigenen Vergehen bestraft. Nicht ganz böse, aber auch nicht ganz gut. Chaotisch neutral.
> Auch die Gefährten gefallen mir sehr gut, wobei ich nicht mehr jeden dabei habe, der zu Beginn in der Gruppe war. Manches Verhalten konnte ich dann doch nicht dulden.
> Spätabends bei entsprechender Müdigkeit fällt es mir allerdings etwas schwerer weiterzuspielen, da man recht viel lesen muss und nicht alles vertont ist, aber es ist schon bemerkenswert, wieviele Informationen man zu der Lore bekommt.
> Sehr feines Spiel!


Ich würde es liebend gern mal spielen. Aber seit einiger Zeit fehlt mir die Zeit und die Lust für solche komplexen RPG-Brocken. Dabei hat mir der Vorgänger ziemlich gut gefallen.


----------



## golani79 (25. September 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich würde es liebend gern mal spielen. Aber seit einiger Zeit fehlt mir die Zeit und die Lust für solche komplexen RPG-Brocken. Dabei hat mir der Vorgänger ziemlich gut gefallen.


Hab auch noch ein paar solcher Kaliber auf dem PoS .. irgendwie komm ich nie wirklich dazu, obwohl ich des Öfteren Lust dazu hätte.

Pillars of Eternity, Solasta, Pathfinder, Torment: Tides of Numenera, ... ächz .. 🤣


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. September 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich würde es liebend gern mal spielen. Aber seit einiger Zeit fehlt mir die Zeit und die Lust für solche komplexen RPG-Brocken. Dabei hat mir der Vorgänger ziemlich gut gefallen.


Ja, ich bin im finalen Kapitel und jetzt packt mich doch langsam die Ungeduld. 
Dabei habe ich schon fast wieder Ideen für einen zweiten Durchgang. Aber eigentlich würde ich den jetzigen Legendenweg vermissen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (26. September 2021)

Hab die letzten Tage nochmal *Detroit Become Human* angefangen. 


Spoiler



Beim ersten mal hatte ich friedlich gespielt, hatte mit Connor immer versucht möglichst freundschaftlich mit Hank umzugehen und Connor wurde am Ende selbst zum Abweichler. 
Jetzt mache ich mal das komplette Gegenteil. Hank hasst Connor (hat ihn an der einen Stelle im Park sogar einfach erschossen  ) die Menschheit hasst die Androiden und ich habe einen Bürgerkrieg angezettelt. Chloe hab ich auch eiskalt erschossen. Bin gespannt wie das diesmal endet.


----------



## MarcHammel (26. September 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab auch noch ein paar solcher Kaliber auf dem PoS .. irgendwie komm ich nie wirklich dazu, obwohl ich des Öfteren Lust dazu hätte.
> 
> Pillars of Eternity, Solasta, Pathfinder, Torment: Tides of Numenera, ... ächz .. 🤣





Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin im finalen Kapitel und jetzt packt mich doch langsam die Ungeduld.
> Dabei habe ich schon fast wieder Ideen für einen zweiten Durchgang. Aber eigentlich würde ich den jetzigen Legendenweg vermissen.


Gekauft hab ich mir Pathfinder 2 bereits und auch schon in die Charaktererstellung rein geschnuppert. Mehr aber auch nicht. War ein zweistündiger Schnupperkurs.  

Aktuell hab ich aber noch *Assassins's Creed: Valhalla *am laufen. Da bin ich grad beim Zorn der Druiden-DLC und anschließend kommt ja noch die Belagerung von Paris. *Control* hab ich noch am laufen, Tales of Arise soll auch noch dran kommen. 

Aber Pathfinder muss erstmal warten. Solchen Spielen widme ich in der Regel meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. September 2021)

*Mundaun*

Bevor ich hier wieder nen halben Roman schreibe, versuche ich mich mal zur Abwechslung kurz zu fassen: Ich hab's nach ca. 10 Stunden Spielzeit (sollte auch in 6 bis 8 Stunden machbar sein, wenn man nicht so lahmt wie ich) durchgespielt. 

Erwartet habe ich ein grafisch nettes kleines Indie-Horrorspiel mit maximal 3 bis 4 Stunden Unterhaltung leicht über dem Durchschnitt. Bekommen habe ich aber eines der besten Stücke interaktiver Horror/Mysteryfiktion, die ich je erlebt habe. Alles fühlt sich sehr klassisch gehalten an, wie ein richtig guter Horrorroman aus dem späten 19. oder frühen 20. Jahrhundert.

Wieder so ein Spiel, wo ich mir denke: Sowas in der Art möchte ich gleich nochmal spielen. Ich glaube, mein nächstes Horrorspiel wird ein Klassiker: Realms of the Haunting von 1996.



golani79 schrieb:


> Hab auch noch ein paar solcher Kaliber auf dem PoS .. irgendwie komm ich nie wirklich dazu, obwohl ich des Öfteren Lust dazu hätte.
> 
> Pillars of Eternity, Solasta, Pathfinder, Torment: Tides of Numenera, ... ächz .. 🤣


Kann ich leider 100%ig nachvollziehen. Hab auch einige dieser Spiele gekauft und auf der Wishlist und, obwohl sie mir eigentlich gefallen, irgendwann fallen gelassen, weil ich auch Zeit in andere (meist kleinere) Spiele stecken möchte, die mich interessieren. 

Die Zeit der 100+ Stunden Spiele ist für mich wohl leider ziemlich vorbei, auch wenn es da durchaus noch einige Spiele gibt, die ich eigentlich gern spielen würde.


----------



## golani79 (26. September 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die Zeit der 100+ Stunden Spiele ist für mich wohl leider ziemlich vorbei, auch wenn es da durchaus noch einige Spiele gibt, die ich eigentlich gern spielen würde.


Spiel ich schon auch noch .. aber bei mir ist das oft auch abhängig von der Stimmung und momentan spiel ich bevorzugt auf der Konsole.

Müsste mal schauen, wie es mit der Schriftgröße etc funktioniert über Steamlink und Steamcontroller .. generell mag ich ja solche Spiele und auch größere Brocken gehen, wenn die Stimmung passt ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (26. September 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Spiel ich schon auch noch .. aber bei mir ist das oft auch abhängig von der Stimmung und momentan spiel ich bevorzugt auf der Konsole.
> 
> Müsste mal schauen, wie es mit der Schriftgröße etc funktioniert über Steamlink und Steamcontroller .. generell mag ich ja solche Spiele und auch größere Brocken gehen, wenn die Stimmung passt ^^


Ich mag solche Spiele eigentlich auch. Ich würde auch verdammt gerne nochmal ein paar Klassiker dieser Art (z. B. Planescape Torment, Knights of the Old Republic oder die Mass Effect Trilogie) spielen, aber ich weiß vorher schon genau, dass über die lange Spielzeit hinweg ich wieder andere Spiele entdecke, die ich dann ausprobieren möchte und dann wird nach und nach das größere Spiel immer wieder vernachlässigt.

Es ist schon irgendwie ein Fluch mit den vielen Spielen. Der Pile of Shame und der Pile of Wishes sind einfach zu groß. Daher fange ich lieber kleinere Spiele an, weil da die Chance höher ist, dass ich die durchgespielt habe, bevor irgendwas anderes meine Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zieht.


----------



## golani79 (26. September 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich mag solche Spiele eigentlich auch. Ich würde auch verdammt gerne nochmal ein paar Klassiker dieser Art (z. B. Planescape Torment, Knights of the Old Republic oder die Mass Effect Trilogie) spielen, aber ich weiß vorher schon genau, dass über die lange Spielzeit hinweg ich wieder andere Spiele entdecke, die ich dann ausprobieren möchte und dann wird nach und nach das größere Spiel immer wieder vernachlässigt.
> 
> Es ist schon irgendwie ein Fluch mit den vielen Spielen. Der Pile of Shame und der Pile of Wishes sind einfach zu groß. Daher fange ich lieber kleinere Spiele an, weil da die Chance höher ist, dass ich die durchgespielt habe, bevor irgendwas anderes meine Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zieht.


Ich wechsle mittlerweile meist ein wenig ab - nen längeren Titel vom PoS (oder wenn ich wieder mal ein neues Spiel kaufe, obwohl ich genug habe) und dann nen kürzeren zwischendurch.

Das funktioniert eigentlich recht gut und bisher ist es mir auch gut gelungen, mich auf die jeweiligen Titel zu konzentrieren. Ab und an mal ein paar Ausreißer, wo ich zwischenzeitlich was anderes spiele, aber dann meist zügig retour zum großen Titel.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (27. September 2021)

Habe jetzt *Detroit Become Human* zum zweiten mal durchgespielt.
Deutlich anderes Ende als beim ersten mal aber auch irgendwie.... weiß nicht... enttäuschend weil zu offen?


Spoiler



Connor hatte bei seiner Mission kein Erfolg. Ich glaube er ist auch bei jeder Möglichkeit im Spiel gestorben. Habe irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen. 
Hank hat selbstmord begangen. Das kam dann doch etwas unerwartet.

Kara und Alice wurden bei mir beim ersten Durchgang am Busbahnhof erschossen. Jetzt haben Kara, Alice und Luther es sicher nach Canada geschafft.

Und mit Marcus war ich jetzt immer voll auf Konfrontation. Jetzt am Ende gab es ein heftiges Gefecht um die Androiden aus dem Lager zu befreien. Was auch erfolgreich war. Aber irgendwie ist mir das Ende jetzt zu offen. Jetzt gibt es halt einen Krieg zwischen Menschen und Androiden. Wäre schon fast ein Cliffhanger für einen zweiten Teil.
Da fand ich das Ende bei meinem ersten Durchgang als ich friedlich demonstriert hatte und die Menschen die Androiden als neue Rasse akzeptierten deutlich besser bzw. abschließender.



Werde sicher irgendwann noch einen dritten Durchgang machen bzw. einzelne Kapitel nochmal spielen. Da gibt es noch einige Wege die noch möglich sind.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. September 2021)

Diablo 2 Resurrected - Erster Durchlauf beendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. September 2021)

Wie schon angekündigt, habe ich mich etwas an *"The Outer Worlds"* gemacht. Also das steht schon mal fest, die Nähe zu *Fallout* zB in Sachen Artwork, Konversation etc. die ist auf jeden Fall gegeben. Ich bin mit meinen 6 Spielstunden noch der "Early Bird", der die Dinge noch entdeckt und interessant findet. Es gibt die typischen Werkbänke und Serviceautomaten, Headhunting und, und, und...
Der Humor ist an einigen Stellen schon ziemlich skurril. Ich denke da nur an ADA, unseren Bordcomputer   
Bordcomputer ? Ja, wir bekommen ziemlich zügig ein problembehaftetes Raumschiff unter unseren Hosenboden.

Inwieweit mich ein Gewöhnungseffekt nach X Spielstunden, ermüden lässt, lässt sich noch nicht sagen.
Ich freue mich einen passablen *Fallout* Ersatz gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Wie schon angekündigt, habe ich mich etwas an *"The Outer Worlds"* gemacht. Also das steht schon mal fest, die Nähe zu *Fallout* zB in Sachen Artwork, Konversation etc. die ist auf jeden Fall gegeben. Ich bin mit meinen 6 Spielstunden noch der "Early Bird", der die Dinge noch entdeckt und interessant findet. Es gibt die typischen Werkbänke und Serviceautomaten, Headhunting und, und, und...
> Der Humor ist an einigen Stellen schon ziemlich skurril. Ich denke da nur an ADA, unseren Bordcomputer
> Bordcomputer ? Ja, wir bekommen ziemlich zügig ein problembehaftetes Raumschiff unter unseren Hosenboden.
> 
> ...



Ich hab es 1 1/2 mal durchgezockt. Hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht. So negativ wie von vielen behauptet wird ist es mMn nicht und ich mag den Humor  Es ist kein Meilenstein aber es macht vieles richtig.


----------



## MrFob (27. September 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Diablo 2 Resurrected - Erster Durchlauf beendet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ui, bist du schnell. Ich bin immer noch mitten in Akt 2.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. September 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ui, bist du schnell.


Eigentlich nicht wirklich, hab ja noch andere Charaktere gelevelt nebenher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (27. September 2021)

Mal ne Frage grob geschätzt 1 Durchgang wieviel Zeit ?


----------



## Zybba (27. September 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage grob geschätzt 1 Durchgang wieviel Zeit ?


20-35 Stunden.
Quelle


----------



## Chemenu (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich spiele seit gestern Hot Wheels Unleashed (PC). Grafik ist top, Performance auch.  Musik kann ich noch nicht wirklich beurteilen, das Spiel fordert mich zu krass auf Medium Schwierigkeit als dass ich mich auf die Musik konzentrieren könnte. Das Balancing ist mein größter Kritikpunkt bisher, manche Rennen sind einfach Bock schwer und teils auch reines Glücksspiel. Die Steuerung ist so mittelprächtig. Man ist halt dauernd am driften und wenn der Drift man eingeleitet worden ist (was immer passiert wenn man bremst oder vom Gas geht) kann man das nicht mehr sauber abbrechen ohne irgendwo einzuschlagen oder massiv Zeit zu verlieren…
Nächster Kritikpunkt sind die „surprise mechanics“ aka Lootboxen wo die Autos drin sind. Ich wünschte man könnte einfach Autos mit den Ingame Credits kaufen. So verkommt es zum Grind und frustet wenn man mal wieder das xte Duplikat erhält anstatt dem Auto das man gerne haben würde. 
Mal sehen wie sich das Spiel entwickelt, da wäre noch viel Potential vorhanden.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Oktober 2021)

*Life is Strange: True Colors*

Yep, ich bin immer noch nicht durch. Ich spiele einfach zu viel Zeugs gleichzeitig. Aber jetzt bin ich mir Kapitel 4 durch und... nun, wer's gespielt hat, wird vermutlich wissen, wie ich mich jetzt fühle. Wie auch immer: Tolles Spiel! Bin gespannt (und habe ein wenig Angst) wie die Geschichte endet und ob ich die "richtigen" Entscheidungen getroffen habe.


*Realms of the Haunting* (1996)

Davon abgesehen hab ich mal wieder nen Klassiker aus der GOG-Schublade gezogen. Realms of the Haunting ist ein 1st Person Horror Adventure/Shooter MIx und alles beginnt, ganz klassisch, mit einem Brief und der Reise zu einem verlassenen Herrenhaus. Daraus entwickelt sich eine Story aus finsteren Wesen, merkwürdigen Orten und das alles in einem sehr klassischen Gothic Horror Stil gehalten.

Ich hab das Spiel zuletzt  Ende der 90er komplett durchgespielt und es seitdem als eines der besten Horrorspiele, die ich kenne, in Erinnerung. Ich bin gespannt, ob das Spiel bei mir auch heute noch so gut zieht. Die ersten ca. 2 bis 3 Spielstunden haben mir aber auf jeden Fall schon viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn die Steuerung wirklich nicht optimal belegt ist und sich auch nicht so einfach umstellen lässt. Pfeiltasten zum Laufen und Drehen, Punkt und Komma zum Ausweichen. Immerhin zielen kann man schon mit der Maus. Mit ein wenig Eingewöhnungszeit spielt es sich trotzdem ziemlich gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2021)

*Assassin's Creed 3 Remastered*

Die Hauptstory ist geschafft, Captain Kidds Schatz gefunden, alle Manuskripte gesammelt. 26 Stunden sind gespielt, doch Ubisoft Connect will mir seit gestern weismachen dass ich doppelt so viel Zeit auf dem Tacho habe. Kurioser Fehler, aber egal, ein bisschen ist ja noch zu tun, so dass ich am Ende wohl irgendwo zwischen 30 und 40 Stunden kommen werde. Wäre dann nach "Unity" mein zweithöchster Wert in einem AC.

Das Grundspiel hält noch einige Beschäftigungen parat, immer noch werden Siedler-Missionen nachgeliefert. Sowohl in Boston als auch New York fehlt mir jeweils ein einziger Untergrund-Eingang, aber ich glaube noch dafür die Geduld aufbringen wird mir schwerfallen. Die maritimen Missionen könnte ich auch noch abklopfen, wäre da nur nicht meine schlimme Seeschlacht-Allergie) Argg, allein beim Gedanken fängt es wieder an zu jucken)... 

Aber im Moment bin ich mitten im DLC "Die Tyrannei des König Washington". Damals nie gekauft und daher auch nie in Berührung damit gekommen, aber der Anfang ist interessant. Bin zwar noch ähnlich verwirrt wie Ratonhnhaké:ton selbst, aber ebenso gespannt wie sich dieser seltsame Moment am Ende aufklären wird. Hoffentlich nicht wieder eine von Ubisofts berühmt-berüchtigten Ideen die ins arg Abstruse münden.


----------



## MrFob (7. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Baal hat gestern Abend ins Gras gebissen! 💪
Akt 5 war mit dem Feuer-Zealot wirklich sehr einfach durchzuspielen. Hatte eigentlich geplant den Charakter schon auf den Hammerdin umzustellen aber bisher war schlicht noch kein Grund dafuer vorhanden. Selbst fuer Baal selbst brauchte ich grade mal 6 Heiltraenke. Da war das azerstoeren von Diablos 5 Siegeln am Ende des Hauptspiels stressiger, aber es passt ja auch irgendwie, dass Diablo dann doch der staerkste Gegner im Spiel war. 

Auf Albtraum hab ich jetzt erstmal keinen Bock. Hat viel Spass gemacht das alte Spiel mal wieder in neuer Grafik zu erleben und durchzuspielen aber nu is auch erstmal wieder gut.

Ausserdem hab ich es genau im 23:58 durchgespielt und um 00:00 Uhr wurde Far Cry 6 freigeschalten, was ich mir gestern am fruehen Abend doch noch schnell "vorbestellt" hatte, weil ich doch mal wieder Bock auf einen open World Shooter habe und den Macarena Werfer dann doch noch haben wollte. 

Hab dann aber nur ne halbe Stunde ins Tutorial reingespielt, bevor ich dann doch ins Bett bin. Heute ABend geht's dann weiter. Der Anfang hat mir aber schonmal sehr gut gefallen. Ich weiss ja, dass spaeter noch sehr abgefahrene Sachen wie die Spezialrucksaecke und die Tierbegleiter kommen aber zumindest der Anfang wirkt wieder etwas geerdeter als noch FC4, 5 oder New Dawn. Macht mir bisher einen sehr guten Eindruck und ich freu mich schon drauf mit Knarre, Machete und natuerlich ganz viel Macarena durch Yara zu ziehen.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Oktober 2021)

*Life is Strange: True Colors*

Ich mach's kurz  (dieses Mal wirklich... glaube ich): Ich hab's durch und ich glaube, ich habe eines der bestmöglichen Enden erreicht. True Colors war ein tolles, wieder sehr emotionales Spiel. Ich mochte die Landschaften, die Musik, die Charaktere und Dialoge und die ganze Inszenierung. Life is Strange 1 hat mich damals zwar emotional härter getroffen, aber True Colors definitiv öfter und auch positiver.

Jetzt kommt noch Stephs DLC Kapitel dran und dann war's das auch schon wieder. Wann kommt endlich ein neues Life is Strange?


----------



## golani79 (7. Oktober 2021)

Ich weiß momentan nicht so wirklich, was ich spielen soll .. hätte eh noch so viel da, aber auf nix wirklich Lust -.-


----------



## MichaelG (7. Oktober 2021)

Farcry 6. Die KI ist zwar wirklich nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte. Es macht aber trotzdem Spaß.  Bin kurz vor dem Aufbruch von der kleinen Insel ins Hauptgebiet. Hab aber noch 1 feindliches Camp und das Wildschwein zu erledigen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Oktober 2021)

Hab tatsächlich heute Duriel mit meiner Bogenbitch geschafft. Hatte erstmal meine Kälte-Widerstände erhöht und Auftauelixier gesüppelt. Meine Bogen-Gefährtin war komplett nutzlos und ebenso schnell tot wie meine Ablenkung. Aber ich hab den Schaden mehr oder weniger weggetankt und hab selbst guten Schaden ausgeteilt. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich dann wohl die Walküre dabei haben. Nie benutzt im Spiel, mal sehen ob die besser den boss bindet.


----------



## Batze (8. Oktober 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hab tatsächlich heute Duriel mit meiner Bogenbitch geschafft. Hatte erstmal meine Kälte-Widerstände erhöht und Auftauelixier gesüppelt. Meine Bogen-Gefährtin war komplett nutzlos und ebenso schnell tot wie meine Ablenkung. Aber ich hab den Schaden mehr oder weniger weggetankt und hab selbst guten Schaden ausgeteilt. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich dann wohl die Walküre dabei haben. Nie benutzt im Spiel, mal sehen ob die besser den boss bindet.


Auf Normal oder schon auf Alptraum?
Denke mal es war Normal.
Nebenbei natürlich GZ zum Kill von Duriel.  

Wenn du magst, könnte ich dir gerne ein paar Tipps geben, natürlich ohne wie du gerne meinst Oberlehrer dingsda, einfach nur ein paar Tipps die dir eventuell helfen könnten.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Oktober 2021)

Was mir auffällt daß Ubisoft teils faul geworden ist. Das Menü vom Inventar (Ausrüstung) und der Art Hosen, Jacken usw. zu wechseln haben sie mal eben aus Ghost Recon geklaut.   Stört aber auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Oktober 2021)

*Deathloop*
Ich habe aufgrund der Meldungen über die schlechte Performance erst etwas gehadert, aber statt mir am letzten Samstagabend spontan eine 3090 zu kaufen, habe ich dann doch bei Deathloop zugegriffen. 

Das Spielprinzip:
Man spielt Colt, ein Mann (zunächst) ohne Erinnerungen, der sich damit konfrontiert sieht, dass er in einer Zeitschleife feststeckt, die er zu brechen gedenkt. Der gleiche Tag wiederholt sich immer wieder. In vier unterschiedlichen Teilen der Karte muss man nun an vier unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten herausfinden, wie man den Loop brechen kann. Recht schnell erfährt Colt durch Dokumente, Tonbandaufnahmen und die Dialoge mit Gegenspielerin Julianna (die man als Beschützerin des Loops nach Abschluss von Colts Geschichte im Multiplayer spielen darf, um andere Spieler aufzuhalten), dass es eine Gruppe von Visionären gibt, die sich in der Zeitschleife ein nettes Leben mit Partys, Morden und Experimenten machen, deren Tode den Loop destabilisieren. Die Aufgabe ist klar: töte sie alle, breche den Loop.

Dafür geht man zu den unterschiedlichen Zeiten in die einzelnen Gebiete und sammelt Informationen und deckt sich mit Ausrüstung ein, die u.a. sogenannte Tafeln umfasst, die einem besondere Fähigkeiten verleihen und die man bei der Tötung von Visionären erlangt. Am nächsten Tag ist der Kram weg, sofern man ihn nicht „gesichert“ hat. Ab und zu kommt Julianna mit ins Spiel und versucht Colt aufzuhalten. Hat man den Singleplayermodus ausgeschaltet, wird sie von einem Spieler verkörpert. Das ist mir einmal passiert und bis ich das kapierte, hatte Colt seine drei Chancen vergeudet und der Tag war vorzeitig beendet. 

Pluspunkte bislang aus meiner Sicht:

die englische Synchronisation (deutsch geht auch, gefiel mir aber nicht)
Das Artdesign (erinnert natürlich sehr an das grandiose Dishonored)
Der Humor
Nach mehr als zehn Stunden noch keine Langeweile beim Entdecken und Sammeln der Informationen
Ob rohe Gewalt oder Schleichen. Spielt sich alles ganz gut
Die bizarre Welt der Visionäre
Mit der Performance hatte ich anfangs Probleme, aber nach einem Treiberupdate und FPS-Beschränkung auf 60 FPS läuft alles super.

Gutes Spiel, für mich.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Oktober 2021)

*Cyberpunk 2077*

Nachdem ich mit Life is Strange: True Colors durch bin und DEATHLOOP erstmal zur Seite gelegt habe (für die ersten ca. 10 Stunden war's super, aber danach werde es extrem repetitiv und das fehlende Speichersystem nervt mich, auch weil das Spiel ab und zu immer noch abstürzt), hab ich mal wieder Cyberpunk 2077 rausgebuddelt, das ich immer noch nicht durchgespielt habe.

Und es macht dann doch wieder Spaß, auch wenn die Kämpfe und das Lootsystem nicht so meins sind. Aber das Leveldesign und die Atmosphäre finde ich immer noch super und zumindest einige der Nebenaufgaben (irgendwo reinschleichen und Daten oder Gegenstände) klauen macht mir auch Spaß.

Die Performance ist inzwischen auch recht gut, auch wenn ich immer noch finde, dass die Schatten echt nicht schön sind bzw. es viele visuelle Glitches gibt. Aber die Architektur und die Interaktion der Beleuchtung mit Oberflächen hauen's wieder raus. Wenn man nicht zu sehr auf einzelne Details, wie eben Schatten oder Spiegelungen achtet, sieht es echt gut aus.

TLDR: Der Hype vor Release war riesig, die Enttäuschung bei vielen groß. Cyberpunk 2077 ist sicher nicht das Meisterwerk, das viele erwartet hatten, und in meinen Augen auch kein Rollenspiel. Aber es macht trotzdem ab und zu Spaß und ist generell ein nettes Open World Action Adventure. Ob bzw. wann ich die Story durchspiele weiß ich noch nicht, aber für den Moment reicht es mir einfach die Atmosphäre zu genießen und ab und zu mal ein wenig rumzustealthen.


----------



## MarcHammel (11. Oktober 2021)

*Control: Ultimate Edition, Death Stranding *und *Tales of Arise. *Irgendwas von den dreien immer wieder mal. Aber dadurch komm ich nirgendwo so richtig voran.  

Wobei gerade *Death Stranding (PC)* eher mein Ding ist. Schön entschleunigt, ganz entspannt und ohne Hektik.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Oktober 2021)

Aktuell hab ich durch den Battlepass und Event von Warthunder und FC 6 Outcast Second Contact fast vergessen gemacht und habe weiter gemacht. 3 Mons sind schon meine. Fehlen nur noch 2 Stück.  

Heute gehts bei Outcast weiter.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Oktober 2021)

So bin mit Outcast durch. Immer noch ein Hammer Spiel. Trotz seines Alters. Kann kaum erwarten, daß Outcast 2 erscheint.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Oktober 2021)

hab mal wieder Bock auf bissl Burnout gehabt und wollte da dann mal schauen wie es sich so mit dem guten alten Nintendo Würfel streamt 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ISoDmXBaU_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (11. Oktober 2021)

Habe jetzt die ersten 3 Stunden in *Far Cry 6* hinter mir. Ist genau das was ich von einem Far Cry erwarte und auch mag. 
Würde mir noch wünschen dass die Schrift bei den Dokumenten etwas größer ist. Die ist schon sehr klein. Gibt zwar eine Einstellung mit der man die Schriftgröße ändern kann aber die bezieht sich wohl nur auf Untertitel bzw. HUD und nicht auf die Dokumente die man lesen kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2021)

*Assassin's Creed 3 Remastered*

Der "Tyrannei des König Washington" hab ich gestern (und nach geschätzten 8-10 Stunden) ein Ende gesetzt. Im Großen und Ganzem kein schlechter und nicht zu klein geratener DLC. Hatte seine guten Momente, aber auch gewisse Schwachpunkte.

Pro:
- Bis zur finalen Aufklärung eine sehr verwirrende, dennoch spannende Alternativ-Handlung
- einige neu gestaltete Schauplätze (u.a. die eindrucksvolle Pyramide)
- ehemalige AC3-Verbündete diesmal auf der Gegner-Seite
- die Abschnitte in den vom "Tee"  hervorgerufene Visionen
- nur eine (!) maritime Mission (Gott sei Dank )

Contra:
- zuviel Haudrauf-Kämpfe, Stealth-Gameplay fällt stark in den Hintergrund
- drei nette, aber übermächtige Tier-Kräfte
- zu viele und zu schnell gereizte Gegner-Massen
- zuviel hüfthoher Schnee durch den man sich in Episode 1 quälen muss
- Sammeltrieb bringt einem nichts außer nur Munition (die man Zumal selten braucht)
- warum zum Teufel sprechen Connor und seine Volksleute nicht mehr Mowawk?

Das DLC-Paket war vom Umfang und Inhalt her insgesamt okay, hatte ungewöhnlich viele (und dennoch gut inszenierte) Story-Sequenzen und hat mich auch gar nicht mal schlecht unterhalten, es erreicht aber nicht die Güte und Dichte des Hauptspiels.

So, ich werde mich wohl noch ein Paar Abende mit den gefühlt nie enden wollenden Siedler-Missionen und den über gebliebenen Story-Schiffsaufträgen beschäftigen (letzteres auch nur weil ich die Dialoge von Connor und Faulkner mag und mich diese oft zum Schmunzeln bringen). Dann müsste ich mit etwas über 40 Stunden auf der persönlichen Zielgerade ankommen.

Und was sagt Ubisoft Connect? 87 Stunden Stand gestern. Ja klar...


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2021)

Mit Leerlauf, Ladesequenzen usw.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mit Leerlauf, Ladesequenzen usw.


Wenn denn dem so wäre. Die Cloud-Synchronisation ist bei dem Spiel schlicht kaputt. Manchmal funktioniert sie auch gar nicht. Aber solange meine lokalen Savegames nicht gegrillt werden kann es mir egal sein. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2021)

Oder warst Du schon einmal durch das normale Spiel durch ? Dann addiert er die gesamte Spielzeit. Nicht nur den einen Durchgang.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder warst Du schon einmal durch das normale Spiel durch ? Dann addiert er die gesamte Spielzeit. Nicht nur den einen Durchgang.


Das alte AC3 und das Remaster werden getrennt in der Library gelistet und haben ihren eigenen Timer. Außerdem war die Zeit beim Remaster bis zu einem bestimmten Tag auch korrekt - und dann auf einmal kamen total unrealistische Zeitsummen zutage. 

Ich tippe weiterhin auf nen dicken Fehler beim Sync.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2021)

Ah so.  Oder Ubi hat hier seit einem gewissen Zeitpunkt bei der Synch mit den Datenpaketen zwischen normal und Remaster Probleme. Daß er die Zeiten von dem alten mit listet. Die haben doch von Uplay auf Ubi Connect umgestellt. Haben vielleicht zu dem Zeitpunkt bei den Datenpaketen Mist gebaut.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2021)

So noch glatt vergessen. Finde Second Contact bis auf das Intro was sie versaut haben trotzdem top. 1-2 Bugs hatte ich (mal NPC eine Zeit lang nicht ansprechbar und Twon Ha Anhänger die durchgedreht waren. Top. 26 h und ich war durch. Gut es war auch mal kurzer Leerlauf dabei. Sagen wir netto 23 h. Das Remake ist ziemlich gelungen. Paar Kleinigkeiten hätten sie verbessern können (nicht nur 6 Munitionseinheiten pro Bestellung beim Fühler z.B. Wenn man mit haufenweise Rohmaterial herumläuft artet das echt in eine Klickorgie aus.   Aber sonst ? Alles ok und ich hätte auch keinerlei Casualisierung gewollt.

Nun aber zu *FC 6*. Da bin ich übrigens mittlerweile bei 7 h und 18 %. Wie man da innerhalb von 25h durch sein will ist mir ein riesengroßes Rätsel. Es sei denn man läßt alles außer den Hauptaufgaben links und rechts liegen, rüstet nichts auf, sammelt keine Teile, Material und Co. ein usw. und rennt durch das Spiel durch. Bin aber auch schon bei über 350 Kills. Bin mal gespannt. Bin auf der 1. Hauptinsel und mache erst einmal den ganzen Nebenkram. Lieferungen abfangen (echt Zeitdruck dabei).

Und Chorizo (den 2. Begleiter nach dem Krokodil) finde ich cool.  

Was mich etwas stört ist daß es nur Autosaves gibt. Aber sonst ?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (13. Oktober 2021)

Bin bei *Far Cry 6* jetzt auch bei etwa 6 Stunden und habe die Startinsel vielleicht zur hälfte abgelaufen. Wenn ich mir die Größe der Hauptinsel auf der Karte ansehe dann könnten das auch weit über 50 Stunden werden.
Was mir jetzt aber schon 2-3 mal echt negativ aufgefallen ist ist das Respawnen der Gegner. War vorhin in einem kleinen Lager und habe alle Gegner erledigt. Dann bin ich kurz vor das Lager auf die Straße weil da auch noch 2 Leute ankamen und als die tot waren sind hinter mir im Lager schon wieder neue Gegner gespawnt.


----------



## MrFob (13. Oktober 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Bin bei *Far Cry 6* jetzt auch bei etwa 6 Stunden und habe die Startinsel vielleicht zur hälfte abgelaufen. Wenn ich mir die Größe der Hauptinsel auf der Karte ansehe dann könnten das auch weit über 50 Stunden werden.
> Was mir jetzt aber schon 2-3 mal echt negativ aufgefallen ist ist das Respawnen der Gegner. War vorhin in einem kleinen Lager und habe alle Gegner erledigt. Dann bin ich kurz vor das Lager auf die Straße weil da auch noch 2 Leute ankamen und als die tot waren sind hinter mir im Lager schon wieder neue Gegner gespawnt.


Ja, das mit dem respawnen stimmt. Wart mal ab bis du auf der Hauptinsel bist und da einen Checkpoint uebernommen hast. Da kommen gerne mal Laster und Jeeps im 10 Sekunden takt angefahren. Ist toll, wenn du grade Metall, Benzin oder Medizin brauchst aber ansonsten ist meine Empfehlung: Einfach ignorieren und weglaufen.

Wo es wirklich nervt ist bei ein paar Missionen die ich bisher hatte, wo - selbst wenn man keinen Alarm ausloest - die Gegner so schnell respawnen, dass man die Gegend in der man eigentlich was in Ruhe suchen will/soll gar nicht clearen kann.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin mit Deathloop durch und  mir hat es sehr gut gefallen. Dadurch, dass ich immer ein bestimmtes Ziel für jeden Loop hatte, kam es mir nicht allzu repetitiv vor und als ich mir dann schließlich meinen Plan zum Ausschalten der einzelnen Visionäre an einem Tag notiert hatte (ja, ich habe für das Spiel ein Notizbuch rausgekramt ) und das Spiel mir den Plan in einer Sequenz bestätigte, war das schon ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis. 
Das Ende war etwas unbefriedigend, aber ich lese gerade ein paar Theorien und mag es sehr, dass Dishonored und Deathloop scheinbar in einem Universum spielen. Ein paar Dinge erinnern tatsächlich stark daran und ich habe jetzt auch nochmal mit dem ersten Teil angefangen. Das waren auch zwei fabelhafte Spiele. Schade, dass Corvo nicht zurückkehren wird. Den mochte ich. 

Und dann habe ich Far Cry 6 angefangen. Bin nach ein paar Stunden von der ersten Insel weg, schipperte aber nochmal zurück, weil ich nicht alles erforscht hatte. Das Spiel ist selbst ohne HD-Texturen bildhübsch, die Natur ist wieder der größte Feind (Wildschweine, irgendwelche Biberviecher, Barracudas, Haie, Feuerfische, Krokodile…ALLES will einen töten  ), manchmal gehe ich einfach mir spazieren und plötzlich explodiert alles, weil Rebellen mit Granaten versuchen Wildschweine zu töten…ich liebe es.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ja, das mit dem respawnen stimmt. Wart mal ab bis du auf der Hauptinsel bist und da einen Checkpoint uebernommen hast. Da kommen gerne mal Laster und Jeeps im 10 Sekunden takt angefahren. Ist toll, wenn du grade Metall, Benzin oder Medizin brauchst aber ansonsten ist meine Empfehlung: Einfach ignorieren und weglaufen.
> 
> Wo es wirklich nervt ist bei ein paar Missionen die ich bisher hatte, wo - selbst wenn man keinen Alarm ausloest - die Gegner so schnell respawnen, dass man die Gegend in der man eigentlich was in Ruhe suchen will/soll gar nicht clearen kann.


Das Respawning habe ich auch festgestellt. Da scheint man einen Rückschritt gemacht zu haben. Das kommt mir teils wieder so vor wie bei FC 2. Aber sonst macht es Laune. Die Pakete abzufangen ist aber auch nicht ohne. 
Einmal bin ich kurz vor dem Ziel durch ein Krokogebiet durch (hab ich nicht gesehen) und so eine Mistkrücke hat mich attackiert.


----------



## MrFob (13. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Respawning habe ich auch festgestellt. Da scheint man einen Rückschritt gemacht zu haben. Das kommt mir teils wieder so vor wie bei FC 2. Aber sonst macht es Laune. Die Pakete abzufangen ist aber auch nicht ohne.
> Einmal bin ich kurz vor dem Ziel durch ein Krokogebiet durch (hab ich nicht gesehen) und so eine Mistkrücke hat mich attackiert.


Meinst du das abfangen der supply drops mit dem Timer? Die mache ich grundsaetzlich nur, wenn ich gerade nen Hubschrauber zur Hand habe.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Oktober 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Meinst du das abfangen der supply drops mit dem Timer? Die mache ich grundsaetzlich nur, wenn ich gerade nen Hubschrauber zur Hand habe.


Mit denen hatte ich bislang Glück, weil die Soldaten von der aggressiven Tierwelt abgelenkt waren.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Meinst du das abfangen der supply drops mit dem Timer? Die mache ich grundsaetzlich nur, wenn ich gerade nen Hubschrauber zur Hand habe.


Genau die Supply Drops.   Aber das Spiel macht echt Laune.


----------



## MrFob (13. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Genau die Supply Drops.   Aber das Spiel macht echt Laune.


Jo abslut. Meine Hauptkritikpunkte sind die wirklich strunzdumme KI, die staendigen Gegner Spawns und dass es fuer meinen Geschmalck einfach zu viel Crafting gibt. (Man kann (muss) echt ALLES craften!!!)

Ansonsten ist das SPiel einfach nur super geil. Welt, Atmosphaere, Charaktere, das bisschen Story (was aber ausreicht) und gameplay sind einfach wieder super cool.

Ich freu mich auch immer jedes mal, wenn Dani die Songs im Radio mitsingt, die laufen, wenn man in einem Vehikel unterwegs ist. Ein kleines Detail aber ich finde das macht irgendwie super viel aus und gibt sowohl ihrem Charakter als auch dem ganzen Spiel nochmal so den extra Schub Leichtigkeit mit.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2021)

Das Crafting stört mich gar nicht mal so. Die Basis habe ich bei einem Teil fertig, beim 2. Teil fehlen noch 2 Stufen. Waffen droppen so wie sie kommen.

Womit ich etwas Probleme habe ist der Munitionsengpaß. Es dropt zu wenig. Und ich verbrauche zu viele Munition gegen Helis. Bin aber zu 90% auch zu Fuß unterwegs.


----------



## MrFob (14. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Crafting stört mich gar nicht mal so. Die Basis habe ich bei einem Teil fertig, beim 2. Teil fehlen noch 2 Stufen. Waffen droppen so wie sie kommen.
> 
> Womit ich etwas Probleme habe ist der Munitionsengpaß. Es dropt zu wenig. Und ich verbrauche zu viele Munition gegen Helis. Bin aber zu 90% auch zu Fuß unterwegs.


Fuer die Helis hab ich zur Zeit einen Granatwerfer dabei. Ein Bocgen mit Explosivpfeilen ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Oktober 2021)

*Assassin's Creed 3 Remastered*

Da hab ich gestern wohl doch noch die letzten Reste an einem Abend geschafft. Siedler-Missionen mit einer Hochzeit plus Achilles Beerdigung abgeschlossen, ebenso die maritimen Biddle-Seeschlachten. Die letzten Forts wurden auch gesäubert.

Ick denk Ick hab damit fertig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Oktober 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Fuer die Helis hab ich zur Zeit einen Granatwerfer dabei. Ein Bocgen mit Explosivpfeilen ist auch nicht schlecht.


Ich nutze dafür noch die Sniper, die kugelsichere Scheiben durchschlagen kann. Ist etwas zäher, geht aber noch. 

Hab gestern Chorizo als Begleiter bekommen. Naaaaaaawwww. Was für ein verflucht possierliches Charaktermodell.


----------



## MrFob (14. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich nutze dafür noch die Sniper, die kugelsichere Scheiben durchschlagen kann. Ist etwas zäher, geht aber noch.
> 
> Hab gestern Chorizo als Begleiter bekommen. Naaaaaaawwww. Was für ein verflucht possierliches Charaktermodell.


Ich find ja witzig, dass er schwimmen kann. Muss verdammt starke Vorderbeine haben der Kleine.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Oktober 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich find ja witzig, dass er schwimmen kann. Muss verdammt starke Vorderbeine haben der Kleine.


Naaaaw, jaaa, die kleine Killerwurst.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> [...]Hab gestern Chorizo als Begleiter bekommen. Naaaaaaawwww. Was für ein verflucht possierliches Charaktermodell.


Du hast eine Wurst als Begleiter bekommen?! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! Jeder so wie er es verdient, hm?


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2021)

Chorizo ist ein Dackel mit Rollator. Ist aber cool.   Nachdem ich den zum ersten mal gefüttert hatte rammelt der durch das Camp buddelt Zeug für mich aus und zeigt mir wo Dinge für mich herumliegen. Einfach nur genial.   Und er frißt am liebsten Krokodilfleisch. Ich liebe das skurrile an dem Spiel.

Granatwerfer ? Hab ich noch gar nicht.  Nur den Flammenwerfer, Sniper, Sturmgewehr und Pistole bzw. wahlweise Uzis. Kann auch Pumpguns nehmen. Aber Granatwerfer ? Oder meinst Du das Ding auf dem Rücken was sich wieder aufladen muß ? Damit kann ich aber nicht gezielt schießen.

Aber wie komme ich an Munition ? (außer Soldaten abgrasen und evtl. mal eine Kiste ? An der Werkbank herstellen kann ich die nicht. 

Aber die Nebenmissionen finde ich cool.   Gestern für eine Künstlerin mal eben einen Panzer geklaut und bei der Fahrt zu ihr einige gegnerische Jeeps und LKW geschrottet.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du hast eine Wurst als Begleiter bekommen?! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! Jeder so wie er es verdient, hm?


Keine Wurst, eine Killerwurst.


----------



## MrFob (14. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Chorizo ist ein Dackel mit Rollator. Ist aber cool.   Nachdem ich den zum ersten mal gefüttert hatte rammelt der durch das Camp buddelt Zeug für mich aus und zeigt mir wo Dinge für mich herumliegen. Einfach nur genial.   Und er frißt am liebsten Krokodilfleisch. Ich liebe das skurrile an dem Spiel.
> 
> Granatwerfer ? Hab ich noch gar nicht.  Nur den Flammenwerfer, Sniper, Sturmgewehr und Pistole bzw. wahlweise Uzis. Kann auch Pumpguns nehmen. Aber Granatwerfer ? Oder meinst Du das Ding auf dem Rücken was sich wieder aufladen muß ? Damit kann ich aber nicht gezielt schießen.
> 
> ...


Bessere Waffen findest du ja in den schwarz-roten Kisten in den Feindeslagern. Wie das genau ist weiß ich auch nicht, ob da jede Kiste einen genau festgelegten Inhalt hat oder ob die nach einem Schema vergeben werden (glaube aber die Kisten sind schon festgelegt).
Dann gibt’s noch die Contraband Kisten mit den recht mächtigen Unique Waffen. Da habe ich den Granatwerfer her (hab aber auch schon den normalen).

Zur Munition: Es liegen in den Lagern auch immer kleine Munitionspakete rum (sind recht grellrot) und mindestens ein großes, welches dir alles auffuellt. Manche Kleidung erhoeht auch den Munitionsvorrat fuer einen bestimmten Waffentyp.
Wenn du dein Auto rufst hat das ja auch nochmal ne refill Kiste.

Ausgegangen ist mir die Munition eigentlich noch nie. Ich Versuch aber auch viel zu schleichen und verwende hauptsaechlich meine Pistole und ein halbautomatisches Gewehr fuer Kopfschuesse und eine Sniper Rifle auf Entfernung.


Ach ja, ich find es am besten, in alle Waffen, die du fuer normale Gegner zu Fuss verwenden willst die panzerbrechende Munitionsmod einzubauen. Dann kannst du naemlich Hauch Gegner mit Helm normalerweise mit einem Headshot erledigen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Oktober 2021)

Ich könnte jetzt theoretisch meinen 2. Durchgang mit der *Assassin's Creed-Reihe* fortfahren, doch nach dem Ende von *AC3 Remastered* und dem Abschluss der Desmond Miles-Story hört hier meine Reise auf. Man soll aufhören wenn es am schönsten ist, wird gesagt. Was ich hier auch mache. Was danach folgt würde mein Fan-Herz ohnehin nicht mehr höher schlagen lassen, ausgenommen* Unity*, aber diesen Teil hab ich "erst" vor 5 Jahren durchgespielt und noch relativ frisch in Erinnerung behalten, da lass ich noch etwas Zeit vergehen bis ich erneut ins fantastische Paris eintauchen werde. 

Auch so, nach einem Zeitfresser - waren bei *AC3 Remastered* mit Sicherheit 40+ Stunden - brauch ich wieder was Kurzweiliges mit überschaubarem Umfang. Die Pile of Shame dankt es mir bestimmt wenn ich wieder einige kürzere Titel nach und nach wegstreiche. ^^

Das heisst:
Raus aus dem Animus, rein in ein ganz neues Spiel mit einem ganz anderen Setting. Ich hab mich nach kurzem Überlegen für *Neo Ca*b entschieden. Als Lina, eine der letzten menschlichen Taxi-Fahrer einer Cyberpunk-Welt, kurve ich auf den Straßen von Los Ojos und verdiene mein Geld beim Kutschieren der Fahrgäste. Ich plaudere mit ihnen, sowohl um mir eine gute Punkt-Quote einzufahren als auch selbst mein inneres Gleichgewicht zu finden, denn Emotionen spielen bei den Dialogen eine entscheidende Rolle. Mein Stimmungsbändchen verrät mir immer wie ich mich gerade fühle wenn über Poltik, gesellschaftliche Umstände oder das berufliche als auch private Beziehungsleben gequatscht wird.

Noch bin ich nicht sehr weit, hab erst drei Fahrgäste von A nach B gebracht, ergo ist auch die Story um Lina und ihre beste Freundin (zu der sie eingezogen ist bzw. noch wird) noch nicht weit vorangekommen. Aber bis jetzt hat mich *Neo Cab* erfolgreich geködert. Man erfährt viel über Linas Vergangenheit und taucht tief in ihre Gedankenwelt. Das Spiel erlaubt zwar abseits der Multiple-Choice-Dialoge keine echte Interaktion und auch technisch ist es beschränkt (dennoch recht hübsch) , aber das stört mich nicht. Ist eben ein wortwörtlicher Roman mit Spielgrafik - und mit SEHR viel Text.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

Habe das Spielen aufgegeben. ich spiele auch kein Diablo 2 und schon gar nicht Diablo2.Reserectet, nö käme mir gar nicht in den Sinn. Nene ich habe das spielen aufgegeben. Diese ganze Item Jagt bringt mir gar nichts mehr.
Und immer weiter und weiter kommen und besser werden, ach nö das macht keinen Fun.
Hm, bin aber wegen nicht spielen L 82. Komisch. Wer hat da gespielt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (16. Oktober 2021)

*Beat Cop

P*oint and Click, Point and Click, Point.....aaaaaaand Click. Ja, diese Hommage an die "US-Fernsehcops" der 80 `er Jahre, artet mit der Zeit fast in echte Arbeit aus.
Schön und Schade zugleich, da das Setting , in der Hauptsache aus einem Polizeirevier und dem Block bestehend, den Pixelnostalgikern das Herz höher schlagen lässt.  
Die Routine ist leider ein Knackpunkt. Tickets schreiben, Parkuhr checken, Reifen kontrollieren und nebenbei noch ein Zeitlimit nebst Boss , der auch noch Kohle von einem einfordert, im Nacken. Da würde ich mir dann doch wünschen, die Szenerie etwas stressfreier erkunden zu können.
Ach ja, natürlich werden wir auch mit Mord und Diebstahl konfrontiert...der Kollege, der uns ins Revier eingeführt hat...nun ja 

Bei einigen Usern soll es einen Bug geben, der das Spiel quasi unmöglich macht- ich bin davon verschont worden.
Man möchte hier aus reiner Sympathie eine dicke "Sieben" geben. Rein rational reicht es dafür aber eben nicht.
*Daher * *6 / 10 zuckersüßen Donuts *


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Oktober 2021)

Ich befreie immer noch zwischendurch die Welt von *Far Cry 6* von Wildschweinen, Kojoten und unfreundlichen Menschen. Mittlerweile komme ich dank des schallgedämpften Scharfschützengewehres ganz gut klar und die Spielwelt ist immer noch wunderhübsch. 

Und dank Deathloop habe ich einfach mal mit *Dishonored  *neu angefangen, da ich so oft an das Spiel erinnert wurde. Wollte nur mal wieder reinschauen und bin so gut wie durch. Das Spielprinzip und die Möglichkeiten, sich nahezu unerkannt durch die Gebiete zu bewegen und Gegner non-lethal auszuschalten, funktioniert immer noch wunderbar und die düstere Welt hat mich auch wieder sofort eingefangen. Teil 2 werde ich wohl ebenfalls spielen. Immerhin habe da nie den DLC gespielt und Corvo, das olle Schnittchen, hat eine Stimme.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Oktober 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> *Beat Cop
> 
> P*oint and Click, Point and Click, Point.....aaaaaaand Click. Ja, diese Hommage an die "US-Fernsehcops" der 80 `er Jahre, artet mit der Zeit fast in echte Arbeit aus.
> Schön und Schade zugleich, da das Setting , in der Hauptsache aus einem Polizeirevier und dem Block bestehend, den Pixelnostalgikern das Herz höher schlagen lässt.
> ...


Bei aller Zeitdruck-Fleissarbeit hab ich das Spiel genossen. Mehrmals. Der Humor in Textform ist einfach zu geil. 🤣


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (16. Oktober 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei aller Zeitdruck-Fleissarbeit hab ich das Spiel genossen. Mehrmals. Der Humor in Textform ist einfach zu geil. 🤣


Ja, beim Humor Stimme ich zu. Wollte dazu auch etwas schreiben, habe es dann aber gelassen, weil der Humor für unsere Woke User zu anstößig oder problematisch ist


----------



## golani79 (16. Oktober 2021)

Hätte irgendwie Lust auf AC Valhalla .. wie lange habt ihr denn so dran gespielt, am Hauptspiel @Nyx-Adreena @MrFob etc .. weiß jetzt nicht, wer es sonst noch so gespielt hat.

Bei Origins und Odyssey fand ich die Hauptspiele ziemlich nice, nur war danach eher die Luft raus bzw haben mir die DLCs nicht so gut gefallen.
Lohnen sich die DLCs bei Valhalla oder ist eh das Hauptspiel schon so lange, dass man nachher "genug" hat?

Die Deluxe gäbe es nämlich gerade im Angebot im PSN.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Oktober 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hätte irgendwie Lust auf AC Valhalla .. wie lange habt ihr denn so dran gespielt, am Hauptspiel @Nyx-Adreena @MrFob etc .. weiß jetzt nicht, wer es sonst noch so gespielt hat.
> 
> Bei Origins und Odyssey fand ich die Hauptspiele ziemlich nice, nur war danach eher die Luft raus bzw haben mir die DLCs nicht so gut gefallen.
> Lohnen sich die DLCs bei Valhalla oder ist eh das Hauptspiel schon so lange, dass man nachher "genug" hat?
> ...


Habe jetzt 214 Stunden im ersten Durchgang. 
Vielleicht kann man vier Stunden zur Sicherheit abziehen, falls ich das Spiel beim telefonieren laufen ließ. 
Wie lange ich jetzt für den Irland-DLC brauchte, kann ich gar nicht sagen. Bin aber auch langsam. 

Der Irland-DLC lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, der in Frankreich steht bei mir noch am Anfang, macht jetzt aber auch keinen schlechten Eindruck. Ich habe halt den Season Pass, da sind die eh mit drin.

Valhalla liegt mir mehr als Odyssey, das zum Schluss doch etwas lang war. Die Geschichten verteilen sich auf Gebiete, so dass man auch nach einer Pause ganz gut wieder reinkommt.


----------



## golani79 (16. Oktober 2021)

Thx! Scheint, als gäbe es wieder genug zu tun. 
Die Gold bzw. Ultimate ist gerade eh nicht im Angebot leider.
Denke, dann hol ich mir einfach die Deluxe und bei Bedarf den Season Pass - vlt gibt's den eh auch mal im Angebot.


----------



## MarcHammel (16. Oktober 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hätte irgendwie Lust auf AC Valhalla .. wie lange habt ihr denn so dran gespielt, am Hauptspiel @Nyx-Adreena @MrFob etc .. weiß jetzt nicht, wer es sonst noch so gespielt hat.
> 
> Bei Origins und Odyssey fand ich die Hauptspiele ziemlich nice, nur war danach eher die Luft raus bzw haben mir die DLCs nicht so gut gefallen.
> Lohnen sich die DLCs bei Valhalla oder ist eh das Hauptspiel schon so lange, dass man nachher "genug" hat?
> ...


Beim Hauptspiel hab ich circa 110h gebraucht. Und ich hab nicht alle Nebenaktivitäten und Schätze gesucht. Für den Zorn der Druiden-DLC hab ich gut 10 bis 12h gebraucht. Hatte ne nette Story, aber war halt auch so ziemlich mehr vom gleichen. Paris hab ich noch nicht begonnen, dürfte aber nicht wesentlich länger dauern. 

Für Odyssey hab ich mit allen DLCs gut und gerne 130h gebraucht. Aber auch da hab ich bei weitem nicht alles gemacht.


----------



## golani79 (16. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Beim Hauptspiel hab ich circa 110h gebraucht. Und ich hab nicht alle Nebenaktivitäten und Schätze gesucht. Für den Zorn der Druiden-DLC hab ich gut 10 bis 12h gebraucht. Hatte ne nette Story, aber war halt auch so ziemlich mehr vom gleichen. Paris hab ich noch nicht begonnen, dürfte aber nicht wesentlich länger dauern.
> 
> Für Odyssey hab ich mit allen DLCs gut und gerne 130h gebraucht. Aber auch da hab ich bei weitem nicht alles gemacht.


Denke, dann bin ich mit dem Hauptspiel fürs erste ganz gut aufgehoben


----------



## MrFob (17. Oktober 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hätte irgendwie Lust auf AC Valhalla .. wie lange habt ihr denn so dran gespielt, am Hauptspiel @Nyx-Adreena @MrFob etc .. weiß jetzt nicht, wer es sonst noch so gespielt hat.
> 
> Bei Origins und Odyssey fand ich die Hauptspiele ziemlich nice, nur war danach eher die Luft raus bzw haben mir die DLCs nicht so gut gefallen.
> Lohnen sich die DLCs bei Valhalla oder ist eh das Hauptspiel schon so lange, dass man nachher "genug" hat?
> ...


Also ich hab nach 148 Stunden 68% Fortschritt im Spiel (hab es immer nur mal wieder gespielt wenn ich einen Ubisoft+ Monat hier und da hatte, drum hab ich es immer noch nicht durch). Zu den DLCs kann ich natuerlich nichts sagen aber das Hauptspiel ist auf jeden Fall wieder extrem umfangreich. Koennte mir gut vorstellen, dass man da nicht unbedingt die DLCs direkt im Anschluss machen will.


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Also ich hab nach 148 Stunden 68% Fortschritt im Spiel (hab es immer nur mal wieder gespielt wenn ich einen Ubisoft+ Monat hier und da hatte, drum hab ich es immer noch nicht durch). Zu den DLCs kann ich natuerlich nichts sagen aber das Hauptspiel ist auf jeden Fall wieder extrem umfangreich. Koennte mir gut vorstellen, dass man da nicht unbedingt die DLCs direkt im Anschluss machen will.


Dann passt das gut, dass ich die DLCs irgendwann bei Bedarf hole - oder auch nicht 😅

Thx!


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Oktober 2021)

*Chasing Static*

Ganz spontan hab ich dieses Wochenende mal wieder nen Horror Shortie dazwischen geschoben und durchgespielt:

Chasing Static ist ein 1st Person Horror/Mystery Walking Simulator, der vor allem von seiner düsteren Atmosphäre lebt. Die Grafik ist im klassischen PS1 Stil gehalten, allerdings mit besserer Bildqualität, aber Retrofilter. Der Soundtrack erinnert stark an die frühen Silent Hill Teile und ist meiner Meinung nach das beste am Spiel.

Ansonsten läuft man durch eine kleine, halboffene 3d Spielwelt, die aus mehreren miteinander verknüpften Gebieten besteht: Wälder, ein See, ein Bunker. Alles in allem nett gemacht, aber irgendwie fehlt dem Spiel das Sahnehäubchen.

TLDR: Nettes kleines Horrorspiel für zwischendurch mit schöner Retro-Horror Atmosphäre. Allerdings reißt mich weder die Story mit, noch kann mich das Gameplay besonders packen. Kein schlechtes Spiel, aber meiner Meinung nach auch nicht gut genug, um zwischen anderen Indie Horror Spielen hervorzustechen. Da hab ich weitaus besseres gespielt, zuletzt z. B. Mundaun.


----------



## McDrake (17. Oktober 2021)

*The Riftbreaker *(Gamepass)

Mischung zwischen Aufbau und Actionspiel mit RPG-Elementen.
Nach 3 Stunden gefällt mir das ganz gut.
So weit ich bis jetzt gespielt habe, kann man die Basis einigermassen gemächlich aufbauen und erforschen.

Das Sichtfeld ist ein wenig klein (wohl gewollt) und an die Menüführung muss ich mich erst gewöhnen.
Tendenziell: 8/10


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Oktober 2021)

Zocke derzeit nur sehr wenig, fast nur mit nem Kumpel Steam-Sachen im Koop wie aktuell alle 2, 3 Tage einige Stunden den Ranch Simulator.
PS4, PS5, Series X oder Switch hatte ich im Oktober noch gar nicht oder nur recht kurz angeworfen.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2021)

bin momentan auch mit *far cry 6* beschäftigt:
was soll ich sagen? es ist far cry! genau was ich erwartet und auch gewollt hatte.
grafisch wirkt es hin und wieder ein wenig altbacken (figuren), die welt ist aber wunderschön.
performance ist super, 80+ fps im schnitt auf ultra (wenn ich mal drauf achte), spiele allerdings auch nur in fullhd und ohne hires-pack. bugs hatte ich bislang nur ein paar: gleich zu beginn wollte mich ein ki-begleiter partout nicht mehr von einem aussichtsturm runterlassen. und einmal ließ sich ein questgeber nicht ansprechen. reload hats jeweils behoben. auch die beleuchtung hat hin und wieder ein paar macken. insgesamt aber ein ziemlich sauberer release, insbesondere auch angesichts des umfangs. darf man ja durchaus auch mal erwähnen.   

und da statistiken ja immer interessant sind: ich hab jetzt 44% absolviert und dafür laut uplay 17h gebraucht. kill-count: 945 (davon ~ 70% headshots). amigo-kills: 66. ist jetzt für mich kein großes problem; aber insgesamt scheint mir far cry 6 relativ einfach zu sein. gabs schon immer nur diese 2 schwierigkeitsgrade?


----------



## MrFob (20. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin momentan auch mit *far cry 6* beschäftigt:
> was soll ich sagen? es ist far cry! genau was ich erwartet und auch gewollt hatte.
> grafisch wirkt es hin und wieder ein wenig altbacken (figuren), die welt ist aber wunderschön.
> performance ist super, 80+ fps im schnitt auf ultra (wenn ich mal drauf achte), spiele allerdings auch nur in fullhd und ohne hires-pack. bugs hatte ich bislang nur ein paar: gleich zu beginn wollte mich ein ki-begleiter partout nicht mehr von einem aussichtsturm runterlassen. und einmal ließ sich ein questgeber nicht ansprechen. reload hats jeweils behoben. auch die beleuchtung hat hin und wieder ein paar macken. insgesamt aber ein ziemlich sauberer release, insbesondere auch angesichts des umfangs. darf man ja durchaus auch mal erwähnen.
> ...


Weiss nicht mehr, ob es den Story mode schonmal gab, aber den sollte man auch wirklich nicht nehmen wenn man das Spiel auch spielen will denn schon der normale Modus ist ja nicht allzu schwer (was sicher auch daran liegt, dass man so viele Moeglichkeiten zur Hand hat).

Ich bin nach ca. 33 Stunden erst bei 45% Fortschritt. Das liegt aber daran, dass ich die Gebiete wirklich sehr genau abgrase (habe auch schon ueber 2000 Kills). Mir macht es einfach wieder einen Heidenspass. Mein letztes Far Cry ist 2-3 Jahre her und es war mal wieder Zeit fuer das Chaos. Und ich finde es ist bisher das mit Abstand rundeste Far Cry. Welt, Story, Charaktere open world Chaos, die ziemlich absurden Verruecktheiten im Spiel, es passt hier einfach sehr gut zusammen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (21. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und da statistiken ja immer interessant sind: ich hab jetzt 44% absolviert und dafür laut uplay 17h gebraucht. kill-count: 945 (davon ~ 70% headshots). amigo-kills: 66. ist jetzt für mich kein großes problem; aber insgesamt scheint mir far cry 6 relativ einfach zu sein. gabs schon immer nur diese 2 schwierigkeitsgrade?


Finde es eher etwas schwerer als Far Cry 5. Naja, schwer ist vielleicht das falsche Wort. Ich versuche immer erstmal alle Gegner leise auszuschalten und das ist mir bis jetzt erst einmal gelungen. Irgendwie übersehe ich da ständig jemanden. Das war bei Far Cry 5 deutlich einfacher.
Frage mich allerdings wirklich wie schnell du spielst. Ich bin jetzt bei knapp 10 Stunden und habe grademal 14% abgeschlossen. Und selbst das finde ich schon hoch gegriffen wenn ich sehe wie wenig ich grademal von der Karte aufgedeckt habe.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Oktober 2021)

Farcry 6. 15 Stunden bei 18%. Wie Bonic so durchrasen kann ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Bin immer noch auf der 1. Hauptinsel nach dem Tutorial. Hab jetzt mit Stufe 7! endlich den Granatwerfer gefunden. War in einem nördlichen Militärcamp in einer Kiste drin.

Dabei habe ich noch nicht 1 Hahnenkampf bestritten oder so Nebenspiele gemacht. Nur Camps erobert, Kontrollpunkte, Kisten erobert, Nebenmissionen gemacht (wie mit dem angemalten Panzer; skurril aber geil).  

Aber 17 h und 44 % ? Dann muß man ja alles nebenbei auslassen. Null Nebenquests, null Kisten abgrasen in den Vorratscamps oder in den Hauptcamps.

Empfinde FC 6 als eine Mischung aus leichter und schwerer. Die Gegner sind dümmer ja (KI teils strunzhohl bzw. reagiert echt spät). Habe aber auf der anderen Seite bislang keines der Camps ohne Alarm erobern können. Macht wahrscheinlich die schiere Anzahl der Gegner. Oder ich habe aktuell nur ein bescheidenes Timing. Kann auch sein.

Hab von der 1. Hauptinsel gefühlt noch 50% vor mir. Dann gibts ja noch 2-3 weitere davon. Ich frage mich echt wie man in 17h so durchrushen kann. 2 h mehr als ich aber mehr als die doppelte Killanzahl. Leckomio,

Nach aktuellem Stand rechne ich so mit mindestens 60 h Spieldauer bei mir. aber ich nehme auch die Nebenjobs mít, baue das Camp aus usw.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin bei Far Cry 6 zwar schon ganz gut in Madrugada unterwegs, aber ich glaube, so viel mehr habe ich in den ca. 15 Stunden auch noch nicht erledigt. 
Gestern habe ich die Triada-Relikte gesammelt und einen neuen Begleiter bekommen, der zwar nicht so niedlich ist wie Chorizo, aber verdammt effektiv. Mittlerweile klappt es mit dem Schleichen deutlich besser, was auch an der Ausrüstung liegen könnte. Den Granatwerfer möchte ich aber dennoch langsam mal einsammeln, um Helikopter leichter loszuwerden. Dafür habe ich zwar ein zweites Scharfschützengewehr, aber so wirklich ideal ist das nicht. 

Und ich habe endlich mal Dani singen gehört. Ein sehr schönes Details!


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Den Granatwerfer möchte ich aber dennoch langsam mal einsammeln, um Helikopter leichter loszuwerden. Dafür habe ich zwar ein zweites Scharfschützengewehr, aber so wirklich ideal ist das nicht.



dafür eignet sich zu beginn eigentlich nur der standard-supremo so wirklich gut. bei 2 oder mehr helis auf einmal, wirds natürlich eng.  


MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber 17 h und 44 % ? Dann muß man ja alles nebenbei auslassen. Null Nebenquests, null Kisten abgrasen in den Vorratscamps oder in den Hauptcamps.



trifft alles nicht zu.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Oktober 2021)

*Circuit Superstars*. 
Kleines knuffiges Rennspiel, das aus der Top-Down Perspektive gespielt wird. Wer früher Klassiker wie Micro Machines, Super Cars, Skidmarks oder Rock'n Roll Racing gespielt hat, wird sich hier sofort zuhause fühlen. Trotzdem steckt hinter der putzigen Fassade ein recht kniffliges Rennspiel, dessen Fahrmodell simulationslastiger daherkommt als vermutet. Analoges lenken und vorsichtiges Gasgeben sind Pflicht, es klappt aber in den zwei leichten Schwierigkeitsgraden auch gut ohne. Sogar animierte Boxenstops inklusive Reifen-und Spritverbrauch gibt es. Diverse Cups mit diversen Fahrzeugen stehen zur Wahl, wobei jedes Fahrzeug eine eigene Klasse repräsentiert. Von Muscle Cars über GT Fahrzeuge bis hin zu Rally, F1 und sogar LKWs wird hier einiges geboten. Auch die Streckenauswahl ist ordentlich, wobei manche Strecken sogar in verschiedenen Ausführungen gefahren werden können. Ein Koop, Multiplayer und Replaysystem runden das ganze ab.
Bin erst zwei online-Rennen gefahren, das erste hab ich gewonnen, aber es waren auch nur 3 Fahrer dabei. Das zweite vorhin immerhin als fünfter beendet, wobei ich meine Position aus dem Qualifying halten, aber nicht verbessern konnte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider knallen einem hier auh gern die Mitspieler rein, und obwohl das Strafsystem recht gelungen ist, schützt es davor leider auch nicht. Es ist mehr dazu gedacht, den Missbrauch von Strecken-Abkürzungen zu ahnden. genau wie in vielen anderen Rennspielen werd ich mich online wohl nicht oft aufhalten. Der Splitscreen mit der Freundin am selben Rechner funktionierte aber tadellos.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (22. Oktober 2021)

Vorhin wieder etwas Far Cry 6 gespielt und das respawnen der Gegner fällt mir immer wieder negativ auf. Ist eigentlich der einzige wirkliche Kritikpunkt den ich bei dem Spiel habe.
Habe heute sogar direkt gesehen wie ein Gegner gespawnt ist. Hatte so ein kleines Lager geräumt und in der Ferne stand noch ein Gegner den ich mit dem Scharfschützengewehr erledigen wollte. Beim zielen ist direkt neben ihm ein neuer Gegner erschienen.  
Das können sie gerne noch etwas nachbessern damit wenigstens paar Minuten vergehen bis die Gegner in einem Lager wieder nachspawnen.


----------



## MrFob (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin jetzt nach 38 Stunden Spielzeit bei 48%, muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich extrem "ineffektiv" spiele. Hab erstmal ganz Madrugada (das erste Gebiet der Hauptinsel) abgeklappert, und ich meine wirklich anze Madrugada, habe alles eingesammelt was es da so gab und die Karte dort komplett aufgedeckt.
Jetzt habe ich gerade noch die erste Region von Valle de Oro "gesaeubert" und fange jetzt dann mal mit der Story Quest dort an.

Nachdem ich die Hauptquest in Madrugada nun abgeschlossen habe muss ich sagen, einer der Leute im Play Podcast hat es sehr schoen auf den Pun kt gebracht, das ganze erinnert etwas an die Yakuza Reihe, in dem SInne, dass die Hauptquests relativ ernst und dark gehalten sind und auch durchaus versuchen Emotionen aufzubauen, die Nebenquests aber meist extrem ins absurde abdriften. Ich find's ok, wird aber sicher nicht jedermanns Geschmack sein.

Schoenes Detail uebrigens, Wenn man in den Hauptstory-Missionen voranschreitet werden bei Erreichen bestimmter Milestones auch die Gegner immer staerker. Das heisst, die Welt levelt dann quasi auch auf. Ganz nette Idee denn es erhaelt dem Spieler die absolute Freiheit, hinzugehen wo man will, aber der ohnehin nicht allzu hohe Schwierigkeitsgrad wird trotzdem nicht total laecherlich.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Oktober 2021)

*Bright Lights of Svetlow*

Man wieder ein sehr kleines Indiespiel, das ich durch Zufall gefunden habe. In der Sovietunion der 80er Jahre kommt man als Familienvater nach Hause, repariert Möbel, bringt den Müll weg, liest Zeitung... was könnte spannender sein?

Eine gute Geschichte zum Beispiel  Und die hat das Spiel definitiv, auch wenn es nach ca. 2 Stunden schon vorbei war. In dem kleinen Apartment, das sich in einem typisch sovietischen Plattenbau befindet, leben über die Jahre mehrere Jahre, die seltsame und durchaus unheimliche Dinge erleben. Es gibt merkwürdige Anrufe und Besucher, Leute werden krank oder sterben plötzlich.

Und das Interessanteste daran ist: Das Spiel basiert tatsächlich auf einer wahren Geschichte, die in ähnlicher Form in den 80ern in der Ukraine passiert ist, was die Sache irgendwie noch unheimlicher und verstörender macht. Falls es jemand selbst spielen will: Den Wikiartikel zum echten Ereignis poste ich mal in nem Spoiler:



Spoiler












						Nuklearunfall von Kramatorsk – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







TLDR: Interessanter "Walking Simulator" mit spannender Story und Modern Talking Poster. Grafisch kein Überflieger, aber sehr atmosphärisch.


----------



## MarcHammel (24. Oktober 2021)

Aus gegebenem Anlass hab ich mir doch mal *Crysis Remastered* auf Steam rein gepfiffen. Da mir die knallige Farbgebung nicht gefällt, hab ich mir mal das Ultimate Color-Grading Pack geladen und daraus das Sinus-Preset genutzt. Kommt der Farbgebung des Originals am nächsten und sieht so doch sehr ordentlich aus.

Trotzdem krass, dass die Framerate derart schwankt (zwischen 100 und 35 ist alles dabei). Hab also alles mal ne Stufe runter geregelt und siehe da: Es läuft. Die "Can it run Crysis"-Settings sind völliger Unfug und bringen optisch keinerlei Unterschied zu Very High. Aber dafür einen massiven Performance-Impact. 

Schwankungen sind zwar immernoch da, aber nicht mehr unter 60fps. Wird wohl n CPU-Ding sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2021)

Momentan zocke ich was Kleines aus der Indie-Ecke: *Red Wings*.

Man darf sich darunter grob sowas wie *Red Baron* (zu Deutsch: *Roter Baron*), also Air-Combat zu Zeiten des 1. Weltkrieges vorstellen. Mit Doppeldeckern, Luftschiffen und halt was noch dazu gehört. Natürlich nicht mit dem Simulationsanspruch des Dynamix-Klassiker, sondern arcadiger und komplett Controller-kompatibel.

Hat Steam mal vor einiger Zeit für lau rausgehauen. Ist einigermaßen spaßig, wenn auch die Missionen etwas abwechslungsreicher und länger sein könnten. Sieht mit seiner grell-bunten Celshading-Optik aber ganz nett aus, und der heroisch-pathetische Score bringt beinahe cineastische Stimmung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Oktober 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Red Wings*.


Sieht spaßig aus. Kommt mal auf die Liste.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Momentan zocke ich was Kleines aus der Indie-Ecke: *Red Wings*.
> 
> Man darf sich darunter grob sowas wie *Red Baron* (zu Deutsch: *Roter Baron*), also Air-Combat zu Zeiten des 1. Weltkrieges vorstellen. Mit Doppeldeckern, Luftschiffen und halt was noch dazu gehört. Natürlich nicht mit dem Simulationsanspruch des Dynamix-Klassiker, sondern arcadiger und komplett Controller-kompatibel.
> 
> Hat Steam mal vor einiger Zeit für lau rausgehauen. Ist einigermaßen spaßig, wenn auch die Missionen etwas abwechslungsreicher und länger sein könnten. Sieht mit seiner grell-bunten Celshading-Optik aber ganz nett aus, und der heroisch-pathetische Score bringt beinahe cineastische Stimmung.


Der Nachfolger American Aces kommt auch demnächst heraus. 

Was mich wieder daran erinnert daß ich von Cobi die Focker DR. I geholt habe. Und die Qualität ist auf Lego-Niveau. Aber die Preise deutlich günstiger.

Aber gegen ein Remake vom Red Baron hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. Wäre schön wenn das Spiel mal eine aktuelle Neuauflage bekäme.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin durch mit Houses of Ashes, dass ich tatsächlich interessanter fand, als ich geahnt habe. Glücklicherweise haben sie diese seltsame Entscheidung widerrufen, Charaktere am Ende noch draufgehen zu lassen, wenn man ihre Charaktereigenschaften nicht ausreichend (oder zu ausreichend?!) gefördert hat. Das war in Little Hope sehr seltsam. Dafür hat mich irritiert, dass die Story dieses Mal sehr gradlinig war, was vor allem hinsichtlich des letzten Aktes erstaunlich war. Hat mich übrigens mal kurz an eine Szene aus 



Spoiler



Midnight Mass


 , der Serie auf Netflix, erinnert.  
Der kleine Ausblick auf das Finale der ersten Season (The Devil in me) sieht seeeeeehr gut aus.  

Und nun warte ich auf die Freischaltung von den Guardians.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger American Aces kommt auch demnächst heraus.


Ist mir schon aufgefallen. Sieht aber wie Mehr von Gleichem aus. Aber wenns auch mal gratis verteilt werden sollte nehme ich es natürlich gerne an.


----------



## McDrake (28. Oktober 2021)

Aus reinem "ich hab mal Bock auf was anderes", *Valhalla* zugelegt.
Da ists mir dann auch egal, wenn ich den MS-Pass habe. Trotzdem werden mal noch andere Spiele gekauft.
und dann noch ultrakomplex 
Über EPIC, da ich da noch nen Gutschein hatte, was günstiger war, als mit UBI-Punkten... oder so

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Das Setting ist schlicht, bei mir,  irgendwie unverbraucht.
Obwohl es mich natürlich ein wenig an gewisse Kapitel von Witcher 3 erinnert.
Grafisch ists ok (?). Läuft dafür auf meiner alten CPU und einer 2060 flüssig auf sehr hoch/ultra, was mich irgendwie überrascht. Muss da echt mal schauen, ob das stimmt 
Allerdings sieht das Game auch nicht überragend aus. Ist mir jedoch in den meisten Fällen auch sowas von egal, solange das Gameplay stimmt und die Motivationskurve nicht zu schnell abflacht.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Oktober 2021)

*Saint Kotar*

Vor einigen Jahren erschien der Prolog, _Saint Kotar: The Yellow Mask_ kostenlos auf Steam. Ich hab damals nur kurz reingeschaut, da das Spiel quasi wie ein geistiger Nachfolger der Black Mirror Trilogie wirkte.

Jetzt ist das Hauptspiel da, das ich überhaupt nicht mehr auf dem Schirm hatte. Hab gleich mal zugeschlagen, als ich die Meldung  bekam, und ich bin sehr gespannt, wie das Spiel geworden ist.

Saint Kotar ist ein klassisches Point & Click Adventure (2d Hintergründe, multiple choice Dialoge, Inventarpuzzles etc.) mit nem düsteren Gothic Horror Setting. Über die Story weiß ich noch nicht viel, aber es scheint alles recht mythisch und mystisch zu werden.

Wird dringend mal wieder Zeit für ein etwas ernsteres klassischen Adventure dieser Art, nachdem _Unavowed _von Wadjet Eye Games jetzt auch schon wieder ein paar Jahre her ist. Und mit angeblich ca. 20 Stunden Spielzeit scheint Saint Kotar auch nicht kurz zu sein.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe seid letzten Do mal den 1€ Gamepass gegönnt und seitdem *Jedi:Fallen Order* und *Wolfenstein 2* durchgesuchtet.
Wolfenstein *Young Blood* ist gerade installiert und danach werde ich mal bei *Gears* reinschauen. 😁

Nebenbei spiele ich noch *Stranded Deep* und *Outriders* im 2/3 Spieler MP Coop. 😉



McDrake schrieb:


> Läuft dafür auf meiner alten CPU und einer 2060 flüssig auf sehr hoch/ultra, was mich irgendwie überrascht. Muss da echt mal schauen, ob das stimmt


Das kann sich bei einem gewissen Bebauungs-/Umforstungsgrad aber schlagartig ändern.
Die Graphik davon ist echt komisch, ein Mix aus sieht stellenweise ganz gut aus bis hin zu schauderhaft.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Oktober 2021)

Schauderhaft? Valhalla?


----------



## Zybba (28. Oktober 2021)

Was ich so gesehen habe, fand ich auch durchwachsen.
Wobei es mir mehr bei den Animationen der Zwischensequenzen negativ aufgefallen ist.
Habs aber nie selbst gespielt, nur Streams/Videos geschaut.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Oktober 2021)

Hm, müssen mich die schönen Lichteffekte geblendet haben. 
Oder ich habe eine andere Definition von „schauderhaft“.


----------



## Zybba (28. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> „schauderhaft“


So weit würde ich auch nicht gehen!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Hm, müssen mich die schönen Lichteffekte geblendet haben.
> Oder ich habe eine andere Definition von „schauderhaft“.


Die Lichteffekte waren passabel, die Texturauflösung allerdings teilweise je nach Objekt sehr fraglich. 🤨



Zybba schrieb:


> So weit würde ich auch nicht gehen!


Du stehst besimmt auch auf Auflösungen wo Du ganze Spiele nativ im Icon darstellen kannst. 😋


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Oktober 2021)

Ja, das kennt man auch aus anderen Spielen, die ansonsten recht ansehnlich sind. Keine Ahnung, warum Zettel an Kühlschränken oder manche Steine oft so niedrig aufgelöst werden.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (28. Oktober 2021)

Hab bisschen Far Cry 6 weitergespielt. Bin jetzt nach knapp 15 Stunden bei 22%. Die Map ist aber immernoch nichtmal ansatzweise zu 1/5 aufgedeckt. 

Kann man bei dem Spiel eigentlich wirklich nicht manuell speichern? (PS4) Hatte gestern Abend gespielt und zuletzt eine Mission gemacht und danach noch ein Stück die Map erkundet, eine neue Waffe ausgerüstet und modifiziert und noch ein Luftabwehrgeschütz ausgeschalten. In der Reihenfolge. Danach hatte ich aus gemacht.
Als ich vorhin weiterspielen wollte habe ich aber direkt gesehen dass das Stück Map das ich gestern noch erkundet hatte heute wieder grau war. Und auch das Luftabwehrgeschütz stand wieder da. Die danebenliegende Urankiste war aber noch geöffnet und meine Waffe war auch noch so wie ich sie gestern hatte. 
Irgendwie hat es das Zerstören des Luftabwehrgeschützes und das aufdecken der Map nicht gespeichert. Das Ausrüsten/modifizieren der Waffe und das öffnen der Urankiste neben dem Geschütz aber schon.


----------



## Abstergo (29. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nebenbei spiele ich noch *Stranded Deep*


Ich hab das Anfang des Jahres auch sehr gesuchtet und die Platin erspielt.
Erst dachte ich man was für ein sch.. Spiel und dann habe ich mich immer mehr reingefuchst.
Auch der Kniff mit der "Story" also will jetzt nicht zu viel Spoilern aber

Also ich hab bei dem Spiel wirklich jeden Stein umgedreht und alles gebaut/hergestellt was geht.
Falls du mal eine Tipp brauchst oder etwas suchst kannst gern Fragen.
Vor allem das ohne Kompass spielen war schon gar nicht mal so easy

Ich spiel gerade *Alan Wake Remastered *und finde es recht gut bisher.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Oktober 2021)

Abstergo schrieb:


> Ich hab das Anfang des Jahres auch sehr gesuchtet und die Platin erspielt.
> Erst dachte ich man was für ein sch.. Spiel und dann habe ich mich immer mehr reingefuchst.
> Auch der Kniff mit der "Story" also will jetzt nicht zu viel Spoilern aber
> 
> ...


Da haben wir schon 4 Stück von, einen am ersten Tag und mit unserer kultivierten Jucca Plantage und der funktionierenden Wassergewinnung sind wir durchs dickste durch.
"Etwas Unbehagen" gab es dann als unser 4x5 Floß im Sturm umgeworfen wurde zwischen 2 Inseln, haben wir aber trotz der 2 Haie gerade noch geregelt bekommen. 😉

Am Flugzeug waren wir noch nicht, aber die Bosse bekommen wir wenn wir mehr erkundet haben auch noch hin, bauen gerade das Basis Drumherum aus (Haus, Anleger, Kräuterversorgung etc.)
Gegner sind im Coop ohnehin einfacher, dafür ist die "Durststrecke" umso lästiger gewesen. 😁



Abstergo schrieb:


> Ich spiel gerade *Alan Wake Remastered *und finde es recht gut bisher.


Da kenn ich nur das "alte" war bis auf ein paar Schwächen aber echt cool, auch die Erweiterung fand ich unterhaltsam.


----------



## Abstergo (29. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Da haben wir schon 4 Stück von, einen am ersten Tag und mit unserer kultivierten Jucca Plantage und der funktionierenden Wassergewinnung sind wir durchs dickste durch.
> "Etwas Unbehagen" gab es dann als unser 4x5 Floß im Sturm umgeworfen wurde zwischen 2 Inseln, haben wir aber trotz der 2 Haie gerade noch geregelt bekommen. 😉
> 
> Am Flugzeug waren wir noch nicht, aber die Bosse bekommen wir wenn wir mehr erkundet haben auch noch hin, bauen gerade das Basis Drumherum aus (Haus, Anleger, Kräuterversorgung etc.)
> ...


Auf der Konsole gibt es leider kein coop, also eher so Robinson allein zuhause^^
Die Bosse sind nicht schwer man braucht einfach nur genug Pfeile oder Spieße, so als Tipp es gibt immer eine Stelle wo sie nicht angreifen

Am meisten haben mich irgendwann diese Feuerfische genervt. Immer wenn ich mal kein Gegengift dabei hatte kam mir beim Schwimmen so ein Teil in die Quere.



Spoiler



Der Weg zum Flugzeug lohnt erst, wenn du alle Bosse, glaube es waren vier, gemacht hast und genügend Wasser/Nahrung dabei hast


----------



## McDrake (29. Oktober 2021)

*AC:Valhalla*
Bin jetzt nach dem Prolog in Engaland angekommen.
Mir erscheint die Erzählstruktur gestrafter als in Odyssey, was mir gefällt.
Hoffe, es bleibt so. Es hat immer mal wieder was zu Sammeln und auf der Karte gibts was zu entdecken. Aber nicht so im Überfluss.
Auch gibts nicht im jedem Loot x neue Waffen oder Rüstungen. Ebenfalls positiv.

Ich denke, das hat man doch einiges gelernt und evtl sogar auf die Spieler gehört.

Ein anderer Aspekte, der mich persönlich betrifft, was Addons angeht:
Wenn das Grundspiel gestraft ist und man Fortschritte beim Charakter und Gameplay bemerkt, hat man wahrscheinlich viel mehr Bock, auch mal nen DCL zu KAUFEN.
Ich hatte na x duzend Spielstunden in Odyssey schlicht keinen Bock mehr, weil sich das alles zu sehr verläuft.
Aber ist eine Geschichte gut und knackig erzählt, hat man doch eher Bock auch nochmals 15.- auszugeben.

Irgendwann kippt bei mit das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis massiv.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Oktober 2021)

Abstergo schrieb:


> Auf der Konsole gibt es leider kein coop, also eher so Robinson allein zuhause^^
> Die Bosse sind nicht schwer man braucht einfach nur genug Pfeile oder Spieße, so als Tipp es gibt immer eine Stelle wo sie nicht angreifen


Den Coop gibts ja auch erst nen guten Monat und der hat auch noch kräftige Macken vor allem mit Sync, aber es können auch Aktions plötzlich nicht mehr gehen ...
Das lag schon lange auf meinem Epic Konto rum, aber durch das Coop wurde es erst richtig interessant.😉


----------



## Chemenu (29. Oktober 2021)

*Until Dawn*

Passt jetzt auch ganz gut zur Jahreszeit und das Spiel lagerte schon seit min. 3 Jahren eingeschweißt im Schrank. ^^
Bis jetzt gefällt es mir ganz gut, mal schauen ob es mich auch motivieren kann nach Ende einen zweiten oder dritten Durchgang zu starten.


----------



## golani79 (29. Oktober 2021)

Spiele *AC Valhalla* gerade auf der PS5 und könnte mich bzgl Grafik nicht beschweren - sieht durch die Bank sehr gut aus.

Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich ein paar Meter vom TV entfernt sitze und nicht am Monitor klebe ^^

Ansonsten finde ich das Spiel recht gut gelungen - cooles Setting und bringt das Wikinger Feeling ganz gut rüber. Verhalte mich oft auch lieber so, als stealthy zu meucheln


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. Oktober 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Spiele *AC Valhalla* gerade auf der PS5 und könnte mich bzgl Grafik nicht beschweren - sieht durch die Bank sehr gut aus.


Tut es auch, hatte da Valheim gelesen was dann sicherlich auch meine Posts erklären dürfte. 

Schande auf mein Haupt.😔


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Oktober 2021)

Ja gut, das ist ein kleiner Unterschied. 
Obwohl die Lichteffekte da auch ganz schön sind.


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Spiele *AC Valhalla* gerade auf der PS5 und könnte mich bzgl Grafik nicht beschweren - sieht durch die Bank sehr gut aus.


Es gibt wirklich stimmige Effekte und in Englalalaland siehts auch bissl hübscher aus mit dem Grün und so.
Allerdings ists, wenn man in die Weite schaut, manchmal ein wenig trostlos. Da hat UBI in anderen Titeln einen besseren LOD-Algorithms drin (gefühlt?).
Und die Gesichter wirken auf mich jetzt auch nicht sonderlich toll in Szene gesetzt. 
Empfand dies schon bei Odyssey so.

Und gestern nen ganz tollen Bug:
Hab ein Haus, in welchem stinkende Kisten standen gesäubert:
Reingehen, raustragen, wegwerfen.... Da schiesset meinen Char in die Luft... höher, höher, bis sie wieder runterfällt und dabei stirbt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Oktober 2021)

gestern abend mal wieder nach Monaten etwas Valheim mit Kumpel und Kumpeline gespielt, wobei ersterer noch ganz neu im Spiel war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab dabei die Valheim HD-Mod benutzt, die das Spiel etwas entpixelt.  

War interessant die neuen Hearth & Home Features unter die Lupe zu nehmen, wobei ich aber später überrascht war, erstmal gar keine aufwendigen Gerichte mehr kochen zu können, weil man ja nun erstmal den Kochtopf zuvor aufrüsten muss. War aber nur dezent nervig da ich noch genug Vorräte hatte. Freue mich nun aufs nächste Update mit neuem Biom.


----------



## golani79 (30. Oktober 2021)

*The Suicide of Rachel Foster*

Zwischendurch habe ich das gespielt, weil es eigentlich schön kurz ist.
Hatte es mir letztens in nem Deal geholt - von der Thematik her fand ich es eigentlich recht gut.

Nur die Story selbst, bzw. deren Aufbau und Details hätten teilweise ein wenig besser sein können .. es gibt nämlich schon ein paar Sachen, die nicht wirklich logisch sind.

Aber ja .. wurde insgesamt dann dennoch gut unterhalten.


----------



## Loosa (30. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab Psychonauts nicht ganz durch, aber Teil 2 ist im Halloween Sale. Da blieb keine Wahl mehr.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Oktober 2021)

*Teacup*

Ein Spontankauf, den ich mir nebenher gegönnt habe. Man spielt ein Froschmädchen namens Teacup und muss für eine geplante Teeparty verschiedene Teesorten, Gebäck usw. organisieren, indem man mit Leuten redet und ein paar kleine Aufgaben erledigt.

Ist ein winziges Indie-Adventure, das nach 2 bis 3 Stunden durchgespielt ist. Der Grafikstil ist nicht so meins, aber die Motive und die Stimmung haben mir trotzdem gefallen.

Bei weitem kein Must-Have Titel, aber ab und zu brauche ich diese kleinen, sorglosen Spiele, wo man sich einfach nur zurücklehnen und entspannen kann. Nebenbei gibt einem das Spiel auch ein paar Infos und Inspirationen, was Tee angeht. Rooibos + Vanille + Honig = lecker!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Davon abgesehen hab ich mir im Sale endlich mal *Red Dead Redemption 2* gekauft, auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß, wann ich es spielen werde, da ich zuerst mit *Cyberpunk 2077* durchkommen möchte. Vielleicht sollte ich mich damit mal ein wenig beeilen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin momentan auch mit *far cry 6* beschäftigt:
> was soll ich sagen? es ist far cry! genau was ich erwartet und auch gewollt hatte.
> grafisch wirkt es hin und wieder ein wenig altbacken (figuren), die welt ist aber wunderschön.
> performance ist super, 80+ fps im schnitt auf ultra (wenn ich mal drauf achte), spiele allerdings auch nur in fullhd und ohne hires-pack. bugs hatte ich bislang nur ein paar: gleich zu beginn wollte mich ein ki-begleiter partout nicht mehr von einem aussichtsturm runterlassen. und einmal ließ sich ein questgeber nicht ansprechen. reload hats jeweils behoben. auch die beleuchtung hat hin und wieder ein paar macken. insgesamt aber ein ziemlich sauberer release, insbesondere auch angesichts des umfangs. darf man ja durchaus auch mal erwähnen.



so, nach (laut uplay) runden 40h bin ich mit *far cry 6* durch.
an meinem obigen urteil hat sich nix geändert. wurde durchgängig sehr gut unterhalten. 
ich verstehe die kritikpunkte, die einige tester vorbringen zwar, nur teile ich sie in der form nicht. far cry ist far cry und fertig. wer davon eine schwer verdauliche revolutions-simulation mit tiefgründigen dialogen erwartet, warum auch immer, ist einfach an der falschen adresse. ludonarrative dissonanz? von mir aus, ist mir in dem fall aber völlig wurst tbh.



Spoiler: SPOILER



das (ultra-lineare) finale fand ich allerdings wirklich ein bißchen schwach. da hätte ich mir tatsächlich ne deutlich epischere schlacht um die kapitale gewünscht. und noch was anderes: der schmuggler in der post-credits-szene soll vaas sein? war zumindest irgendwo zu lesen. aha. da wär ich im leben nicht drauf gekommen. vielleicht wird hier die verbindung zu dem dlc eingeleitet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. November 2021)

Ich tu es golani unbewusst gleich und bin seit gestern auch mit *The Suicide of Rachel Foster* zugange (war mit *Red Wings* kampagnenmäßig bereits durch). Für alle die *Gone Home* mochten ist der Titel genau das Richtige. Ein sehr großes, weiträumigss und detailliertes Hotel, eine sehr authentische Soundkulisse - wenn der Schneesturm draußen tobt und das alte Gebäude mit kleinen Audio-Erschreckern an den Nerven kitzelt  - und viele versteckte Wege. Werde aber nie verstehen warum man in Spielen so viele nutzlose Objekte einbaut die nur zur Betrachtung aber NICHT für Interaktionen zu gebrauchen sind... Scheint eine Genre-Macke unter Walking Simulatoren zu sein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. November 2021)

Weitere Bau-Experimente in Valheim.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich tu es golani unbewusst gleich und bin seit gestern auch mit *The Suicide of Rachel Foster* zugange (war mit *Red Wings* kampagnenmäßig bereits durch). Für alle die *Gone Home* mochten ist der Titel genau das Richtige. Ein sehr großes, weiträumigss und detailliertes Hotel, eine sehr authentische Soundkulisse - wenn der Schneesturm draußen tobt und das alte Gebäude mit kleinen Audio-Erschreckern an den Nerven kitzelt - und viele versteckte Wege. Werde aber nie verstehen warum man in Spielen so viele nutzlose Objekte einbaut die nur zur Betrachtung aber NICHT für Interaktionen zu gebrauchen sind... Scheint eine Genre-Macke unter Walking Simulatoren zu sein.


Einige Kapitel waren echt kurz. Hätte mir auch gewünscht, dass mehr Objekte und Orte im Hotel im Spiel eine Bedeutung bekommen und es generell ein bisschen mehr zutun gibt, auch optional.

Aber alles in allem trotzdem ein tolles Spiel, vor allem sehr atmosphärisch. Hat einfach Spaß gemacht das Hotel zu erkunden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2021)

So, nach 4 Stunden hat das Timberland-Hotel im verschneiten Montana alle seine Geheimnisse preisgegeben. Die finale Wendung kam jetzt nicht SO überraschend und war gar leicht vorauszuahnen, dank der O-Ton-Sprecher jedoch spannend gehalten. Hat mir insgesamt gut gefallen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2021)

Seit gestern steht wieder neues Racing-Futter auf dem Plan. Genauer *GRID 2*. Müsste mittlerweile das dritte Codemasters-Spiel sein welches ich in jüngster Zeit angehe. Ähnlich wie DIRT Showdown optisch gut gealtert (für seine 8 Jahre), spielt sich auch ähnlich arcadig, allerdings mit deutlich schwierigerem Fahrverhalten der Rennvehikel. In die Steuerung musste ich mich deutlich länger einarbeiten, mit Vollgas so einfach driften ist nicht. Zudem wage ich mich auf mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad und Schadenseinfluss auf die Strecken. Macht das Ganze noch etwas fordender.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. November 2021)

Ich bin nach ca. 18 Stunden (hab etwas AFK-Zeit und einen Neuanfang auf dem Konto...da wären es 22 Stunden) immer noch an *Guardians of the Galaxy *dran und liebe es so sehr. Jetzt mal abgesehen vom Soundtrack, der Grafik, dem Gameplay oder der generellen Story: das Kernstück sind die großartig synchronisierten (spiele auf Englisch) und geschriebenen Guardians, die nichts von ihrem Humor, aber auch den dunkleren Momenten, eingebüßt haben und die durch Nebencharaktere verstärkt werden, bei denen einem teilweise auch einfach nur das Herz aufgehen kann. Ich hoffe sehr, dass die Verkaufszahlen stimmen, denn die Kritiken sind ja echt gut und ein Singleplayer-Spiel wie dieses, das ohne GAAS auskommt, nicht von tausend überflüssigen Sammelobjektzeitstreckern verseucht ist und so voller Details steckt, die einen als Spieler fürs Ausprobieren und Erforschen belohnen, muss echt gefördert werden.

Meine heutigen Highlights in Kapitel 10 waren zu einem ein Dialog auf dem Schiff zwischen Groot und einem anderen Passagier, der an Niedlichtkeit nicht zu überbieten war (auch wenn man kein Wort versteht. ) und die Ankunft auf einem Planeten, der den gleichen Namen trägt, wie ein Zwischenstopp bei einer weiteren Marvel-Produktion, die wohl den ersten Platz auf einer meiner 2021-Bestenliste innehaben wird, was mich sofort verzücken ließ.

Echt ey...wo ist mein schwarzer Zynismus hin? 

Ansonsten spiele ich das Update von *Baldur's Gate 3* (es wurden immer noch keine Bilder peinlicher Sexszenen integriert? )  und habe mir Road 96 gekauft, ein Spiel über einen immer anders verlaufenden Roadtripp, in dem man versucht, einem Regime zu entkommen. Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Batze (4. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Seit gestern steht wieder neues Racing-Futter auf dem Plan. Genauer *GRID 2*.


Fand ich genauso Super wie Grid 1. Etwas andere Einstellungen und in der Auswahl anders und teils Umfangreicher, aber hat voll Bock gemacht.
Aber auch vom Können her doch etwas Schwieriger.
Ja und wie du auch schon mitbekommen hast, man muss sein Lenkrad doch etwas anders einstellen. Es ist zwar immer noch Arcade, aber so in einigen Kursen musst man doch sein SIM Erfahrung mitbringen um bestehen zu können.
Je nach Einstellung.
Nur die KI hat mal wieder deutliche Aussetzer, Rubberbanding und so. Also das ist in G2 teils abnormal.
Ansonsten finde ich auch ein Top Racer im Arcade Bereich.
Hat mir sehr viel Spass bereitet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Fand ich genauso Super wie Grid 1. Etwas andere Einstellungen und in der Auswahl anders und teils Umfangreicher, aber hat voll Bock gemacht.
> Aber auch vom Können her doch etwas Schwieriger.
> Ja und wie du auch schon mitbekommen hast, man muss sein Lenkrad doch etwas anders einstellen. Es ist zwar immer noch Arcade, aber so in einigen Kursen musst man doch sein SIM Erfahrung mitbringen um bestehen zu können.
> Je nach Einstellung.


Kein Lenkrad. Bin Controller-Jongleur.  


Batze schrieb:


> Nur die KI hat mal wieder deutliche Aussetzer, Rubberbanding und so. Also das ist in G2 teils abnormal.


Aggressiv ja, Gummiband-KI... Nun ja, war bei Dirt Showdown auch nicht anders. Hat mich dort auch ein WENIG gestört, es geht aber. Der Kampf um die Spitzenposition ist allerdings teilweise haarig. Ein einziger Fehler im Rennen und man hat danach kaum noch ne Chance. Zum Glück bin ich ein recht frustresistenter Spieler, für mich steht das Ziel immer vor emotionalem Ausbruch. 


Batze schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich auch ein Top Racer im Arcade Bereich.
> Hat mir sehr viel Spass bereitet.


Kann ich nach den anfänglichen Spielstunden im Grunde so unterschreiben.


----------



## Batze (4. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kein Lenkrad. Bin Controller-Jongleur.


Damit kann man G2 aber auch ganz gut spielen. Habe ich selbst sehr oft so gespielt. Allerdings gibt es einige Strecken wo du dann mit PAD Null Chance hast, außer du regelst alles runter.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein einziger Fehler im Rennen und man hat danach kaum noch ne Chance.


Stimmt nicht. Du hast *gar keine Chance* mehr, eben Gummiband KI. Kickst du einen raus klebt er in Sekunden Schnelle wieder bei dir am Heck.

Ansonsten aber wie gesagt, Top Arcade RAcer und eine schöne Auswahl an Autos. Und das Tuning ist auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. November 2021)

Bin mal etwas in FF14 eingetaucht, kannte ich bisher nicht. Als swtor-Veteran fühl ich mich aber sofort wohl und hab auch keine Probleme bisher (Stufe 5)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (5. November 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bin mal etwas in FF14 eingetaucht


Hab ich auch vor einiger Zeit angespielt und fand es ebenfalls ziemlich nice .. nur ist das halt auch wieder so ein Zeitfresser und ich hab noch so viele andere Spiele ... eieiei .. first world problems  

Ansonsten spiel ich momentan *AC Valhalla*, von welchem ich positiv angetan bin - gefällt mir bisher besser als Odyssey.

Habe aber auch vor ein paar Tagen mit nem ehemaligen Studienkollegen *Divinty Original Sin* angefanen - macht wirklich viel Laune im Coop! 

Dann hab ich noch *Vampire the Masquerade - Coteries of New York* beendet und *Layers of Fear* (ein Ende)

Vampire war mal ein wenig was anderes - ein interaktiver Roman quasi.
Aber recht gut gemacht, von der Atmosphäre her. 

Layers of Fear war auch nice - ebenso sehr atmosphärisch und hat auch den ein oder anderen Schocker, sowie generell halt ne gruselige Stimmung und man kann sich gut vorstellen, wie sich der "Protagonist?!" fühlt bzw. was er so gemacht hat. Hab aber nur ein Ende erspielt und mir die anderen auf Youtube angeschaut - hab zwar nen 2. Durchgang gestartet, aber da wir mir irgendwie doch zu viel zu ähnlich. Insgeamt aber ein gutes Horror/Gruselspiel.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (6. November 2021)

Bin immernoch fleißig mit *Far Cry 6* beschäftigt. Ich denke mittlerweile kann ich mich festlegen und sagen dass es das bisher beste Far Cry ist. 
Einziger Kritikpunkt ist nach wie vor das Nachspawnen der Gegner. Und die feindlichen Helikopter sind manchmal schon echt nervig. Zumal ich noch keinen Raketenwerfer oder sowas habe.
Naja. Habe jetzt eine Spielzeit von 23 Stunden. 25% Spielfortschritt. Und die Map habe ich jetzt vielleicht zu 20% aufgedeckt. Wenn überhaupt. Habe also noch einiges vor mir.


----------



## MarcHammel (6. November 2021)

Da Elden Ring im Februar erscheint (sofern es nicht wieder verschoben wird) werd ich mich mal auf den Release vorbereiten und *Dark Souls 1 bis 3* durch spielen. Danach Bloodborne.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. November 2021)

Hab via 1€ Gamepass Monat jetzt *Gears of War Ultimate* gespielt und bin nun bei *Gears 4* bei.
Bislang kann ich die Euphorie für den Titel nicht im Ansatz nachvollziehen.
Es ist bislang ein superlinearer Shooter mit recht vielen Cutscenes (was ich soweit alles mag bis auf das "superlinear" aka "fast wie auf Schienen") aber besondere Merkmale konnte ich bislang nicht ausmachen. 😮

Zum weiterspielen langt es aber noch. 😉


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (7. November 2021)

Ich hole gerade fix *Battlefield 1* nach. Und fix ist auch ein gutes Stichwort, die Solokampagne/ Storys, ist von der ganz schnellen Nummer. Die muss man sich zurechtlegen wie einen guten Wein. Durch die Fliegermission bin ich durch - sprichwörtlich wie im Flug ( knappe Stunde ?). Die Inszenierung mit den kleinen Geschichten ist absolut gelungen, strecken die kurze Spieldauer aber auch etwas 
Ein häufiges Problem stößt mir ein wenig auf. Der Gegner weiß offenbar sofort und fast ausnahmslos immer wo der Schuss herkam  und eröffnet zielgenau das Feuer auf mich- etwas unrealistisch. Natürlich gibt es ein "Mündungsfeuer" wenn man abdrückt aber da hätte man sicher mehr "Konfusionszeit" beim "Fritz" einplanen können.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. November 2021)

Werd wohl nachher nochmal bißchen im Sandbox-Modus und eventuell auch der Kampagne von *Jurassic World: Evolution (1)* nochmal ein bißchen meine Parks besuchen/bearbeiten, zum quasi vorglühen auf den gefühlt seit Ewigkeiten vorbestellten Nachfolger der am Dienstag endlich gespielt werden kann


----------



## MrFob (7. November 2021)

Bin jetzt bei *Guardians of the Galaxy* in Kapitel 4 angelangt. Ist wirklich nett bisher. Ich finde "nett" beschreibt es am besten. Ich find's jetzt nicht urkomisch oder so aber halt - sehr aehnlich wie die Filme - immer sympathisch. Und dadurch, dass die Charaktere praktisch nie aufhoeren zu reden wird man auch staendig mit irgendwas berieselt, so dass sich irgendwann so oder so mit ihnen identifiziert (oder zumindest das Gefuehl hat sie extrem gut zu kennen), was dem ganzen halt einen gewissen Charme verleiht.

Das Kampf-Gameplay ist aber wirklich nicht so meins. Ugh, die Steuerung der Faehigkeiten ist echt mies. Ein weiteres Spiel, dass ich eher trotz als wegen des Gameplays spiele.


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Bin jetzt bei *Guardians of the Galaxy* in Kapitel 4 angelangt. Ist wirklich nett bisher. Ich finde "nett" beschreibt es am besten. Ich find's jetzt nicht urkomisch oder so aber halt - sehr aehnlich wie die Filme - immer sympathisch. Und dadurch, dass die Charaktere praktisch nie aufhoeren zu reden wird man auch staendig mit irgendwas berieselt, so dass sich irgendwann so oder so mit ihnen identifiziert (oder zumindest das Gefuehl hat sie extrem gut zu kennen), was dem ganzen halt einen gewissen Charme verleiht.
> 
> Das Kampf-Gameplay ist aber wirklich nicht so meins. Ugh, die Steuerung der Faehigkeiten ist echt mies. Ein weiteres Spiel, dass ich eher trotz als wegen des Gameplays spiele.


Deshalb wird das Spiel bei mir maximal mal ein Salekauf werden. Dazu sind zu starke Mankos vorhanden. Aber der Reiz es zu zocken ist definitiv da.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. November 2021)

*Automobilista 2*

Heute Abend war ich mal wieder in Racing-Laune und hab ein paar Runden in Automobilista 2
gedreht, vor allem mit dem JCW Mini Challenge: Hat Spaß gemacht. Gibt sicher schnellere und
herausforderndere Autos (die Kiste hat trotzdem irgendwas zwischen 250 und 300 PS, genauer
Zahl hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf), aber für ein paar schnelle Rennen zwischendurch ist so ein
kleiner, moderner Fronttriebler genau richtig:

Einmal Donington Park bei bestem britischen Sommerwetter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






golani79 schrieb:


> Dann hab ich noch *Vampire the Masquerade - Coteries of New York* beendet



Das hab ich tatsächlich auch schon seit längerem im Auge. Ist die Story und das Spiel an sich generell denn zu empfehlen, wenn man auf das World of Darkness Univerum steht?


----------



## golani79 (7. November 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das hab ich tatsächlich auch schon seit längerem im Auge. Ist die Story und das Spiel an sich generell denn zu empfehlen, wenn man auf das World of Darkness Univerum steht?



Ich fand es generell von der Atmosphäre eigentlich ziemlich nice - die Story selbst ist jetzt zwar nicht bestseller-verdächtig, aber auch nicht so schlecht. 
Vom Gesamtbild aber sicherlich nen Blick wert bzw. empfehlenswert, wenn man das Setting mag


----------



## Neawoulf (7. November 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich fand es generell von der Atmosphäre eigentlich ziemlich nice - die Story selbst ist jetzt zwar nicht bestseller-verdächtig, aber auch nicht so schlecht.
> Vom Gesamtbild aber sicherlich nen Blick wert bzw. empfehlenswert, wenn man das Setting mag


Danke. Dann bleibt's mal auf meiner Liste für meine nächste Adventure/Storyphase


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. November 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Deshalb wird das Spiel bei mir maximal mal ein Salekauf werden. Dazu sind zu starke Mankos vorhanden. Aber der Reiz es zu zocken ist definitiv da.


Das Spiel hat keine Mankos, es hat Kammy und das allein ist der Grund, es zum Vollpreis zu kaufen und den Entwicklern alles Gute der Welt zu gönnen! So!  

Ich habe am Wochenende nochmal Dishonored 2 durchgespielt, das ich wieder auf dem Plan hatte, nachdem ich Deathloop beendet habe. Für mich immer noch eines der besten Schleichspiele. Dank der Fähigkeit, sich hinter Wachen zu teleportieren und diese lautlos auszuschalten und in Kombination mit den alternativen Wegen, die man über die Karten nehmen kann, ist das alles nicht so ein Krampf wie in anderen Spielen mit Schleichfunktionen. 
Dann noch die Möglichkeiten, die man zum Lösen der Missionen und dem Ausschalten der Primärziele hat…wirklich gut gemacht. 
Da ich ein netter Mensch bin, habe ich es auf niedrigem Chaosfaktor durchgespielt. 
Obwohl ich mal kurz getestet habe, ob man gewisse Schlüsselfiguren ausschalten kann, was (zumindest später) funktioniert und irgendwie schon ein wenig Interesse an einem Chaos-Durchgang weckt. 
Vielleicht irgendwann mal in Gestalt der Kaiserin. Dieses Mal war ich wieder mit Corvo unterwegs, dessen äußerst angenehme Synchronstimme in Teil 1 echt gefehlt hat. Und damit meine ich nicht Manfred „Baumarktwerbung“ Lehmann, sondern Steven Russel, der schon Garrett dem Meisterdieb seine Stimme lieh. Der englische Cast war generell sehr fein besetzt. 

Ansonsten habe ich mir Unpacking gegönnt und sortiere jetzt Sachen ein. Sehr entspannend.


----------



## MarcHammel (8. November 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Bin jetzt bei *Guardians of the Galaxy* in Kapitel 4 angelangt. Ist wirklich nett bisher. Ich finde "nett" beschreibt es am besten. Ich find's jetzt nicht urkomisch oder so aber halt - sehr aehnlich wie die Filme - immer sympathisch. Und dadurch, dass die Charaktere praktisch nie aufhoeren zu reden wird man auch staendig mit irgendwas berieselt, so dass sich irgendwann so oder so mit ihnen identifiziert (oder zumindest das Gefuehl hat sie extrem gut zu kennen), was dem ganzen halt einen gewissen Charme verleiht.
> 
> Das Kampf-Gameplay ist aber wirklich nicht so meins. Ugh, die Steuerung der Faehigkeiten ist echt mies. Ein weiteres Spiel, dass ich eher trotz als wegen des Gameplays spiele.


Genau das würde mich sogar ziemlich abnerven, wenn die ganze Zeit nur gequasselt wird. 

Hab generell das Gefühl, dass aktuell ein Trend herrscht, die Charaktere in einem Spiel quasi permanent quasseln zu lassen. Vor allem in AAA-Titeln.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. November 2021)

Bei den Guardians passt das Gequassel aber wie die Faust aufs Auge. Das sind quirlige Charaktere, die sich ständig die Bälle zuspielen und hätte man die stiller gemacht, wäre das  nicht halb so charmant und den Persönlichkeiten gerecht werdend. Wenn man damit nicht klar kommt, ist das halt ein Spiel, das man nicht spielen sollte, aber es bleibt den Charakteren treu und macht sie entsprechend authentisch.


----------



## MrFob (8. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Genau das würde mich sogar ziemlich abnerven, wenn die ganze Zeit nur gequasselt wird.
> 
> Hab generell das Gefühl, dass aktuell ein Trend herrscht, die Charaktere in einem Spiel quasi permanent quasseln zu lassen. Vor allem in AAA-Titeln.


Jo wobei, wie @Nyx-Adreena schreibt, es passt sehr gut zu den Guardians. Wer die Filme kennt weiss, ja, dass sie sich die ganze Zeit gegenseitig aufziehen oder irgendwelche gags zuspielen und diese Atmosphaere ist im Spiel extrem gut eingefangen. Ausserdem ist das ganze sehr Kontext-Sensitiv gemacht. Die LEvel sind relativ linear aber sie haben immer weider Abzweigungen, wo man dann mal was finden kann. Fuer fast jede dieser Abzweigungen wurden eigene Kommentare eingesprochen, die dann auch zur Situation passen. Dadurch fuehlt es sich sehr natuerlich an.

Was die Gags angeht ist es jetzt nichts, wo du lachend vom Stuhl fallen wirst (zumindest ich nicht, Humor ist ja immer subjektiv) aber ich sitze eigentlich grundsaetzlich mit einem Schmunzeln vorm Monitor.

Insofern ist das staendige Gelabere beileibe nichts schlechtes, eher im Gegenteil, ich wuerde sogar sagen, das Spiel braucht das, aber klar, wenn du sowas partout nicht abkannst, dann eher Vorsicht walten lassen. Wer dagegen z.B. sowas wie den Banter aus BioWare Spielen wie Mass Effect oder Dragon Age zu schaetzen weiss, der duerfte hier ziemlich auf seine Kosten kommen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (9. November 2021)

Tja, die *Battlefield 1 *Solo Kampagne ist durch. War ein schneller Schuss. Gut inszeniert aber ohne die echte Highlights für die Gaming(Geschichtsbücher). Das Finale sogar etwas enttäuschend. 

Jetzt habe ich mich entgegen meiner Gewohnheiten dem MP zugewandt und es fällt mir momentan schwer, den nicht zu mögen


----------



## Neawoulf (9. November 2021)

*Saint Kotar*

Ich hab gerade nach ca. 14 Stunden das Spiel (Mystery Point & Click Adventure) endlich durchgespielt und bin ein wenig zwiegespalten. Die Story an sich ist interessant, manchmal etwas holprig erzählt, ingesamt aber recht gut. Das Ende allerdings kam sehr plötzlich und ich ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe bzw. ob ich das Ende überhaupt verstanden habe.

Alles in allem ein eher durchschnittliches Point & Click Adventure, das anscheinend versucht in die großen Fußstapfen von The Black Mirror 1 bis 3 (die Spielereihe, nicht die Serie) zu treten, es aber nicht schafft. Trotzdem hat's mir insgesamt schon irgendwie viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn das Spiel definitiv kein Must-have für Adventurefans ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2021)

*GRID 2*

Puh, langsam wirds echt haarig. War es zu Karrierebeginn noch nicht arg schwierig erste Plätze zu holen oder allgemein unter die ersten Dreien zu kommen, ändert sich die Lage spätestens ab der WSR-Season 2 deutlich. Gerade bei Event-Rennen mit Punktvergabe kriegt man von Gegnern so richtig den Arsch versohlt, Fahrfehler sind da ohnehin unverzeihlich. Besonders Strecken wie die Cote D'Azur bringen mich fast ein wenig zur Verzweiflung... Doch ich beiss mich durch. Und für die Ackerei wird man immerhin mit schönen Strecken wie in Paris belohnt. Mit Vollgas durch die Champ Elysees zu heizen und gelegentlich am Eifelturm vorbei zu ziehen, das gefällt.


----------



## McDrake (11. November 2021)

*AC: Valhalla*

Gefällt mir nach wie vor.
Das ganze Waffengesammle fällt praktisch komplett weg, dafür kann man sie Upgraden.
Damit klickt man auch nicht alle paar Sekunden ins Inventar um zu schauen, was man denn jetzt schon wieder aufgelesen hat. Die (neben-)Missionen finde ich noch immer um einiges abwechslungsreicher als in Odyssey.
Allgemein empfinde ich das Gameplay ein wenig entschlackt. Es passiert öfter mal was und es gibt nicht gefühlte hunderte von Festungen.


----------



## Bonkic (16. November 2021)

nach der unterbrechnung durch far cry 6, hab ich jetzt *tell me why* beendet. 

zum gameplay brauch ich nicht viel zu sagen; dontnod wie man es kennt und schätzt (oder eben nicht). charaktere und deren entwicklung fand ich grundsätzlich gelungen. nur kams mir so vor, als würden die verhaltensweise hin und wieder nicht so recht zur jeweiligen stimmungslage passen. schwer zu erklären, ich hab auch grad kein passendes beispiel parat. 



Spoiler: SPOILER



zur story: nun ja, zwischenzeitlich nimmt das ganze zwar mal fahrt auf und wird mächtig spannend. aber so ein richtiger emotionaler hammer, wie man sie aus lis kennt, hat mir irgendwie gefehlt. und die auflösung war irgendwie...ziemlich lame. und dann gabs nach dem epilog (die alternative variante hab ich auf yt angesehen) nicht mal 'nen längeren abspann, eigentlich gar keinen. und das bei einem solch cineastisch inszenierten game. das verstehe, wer will.


war im großen und ganzen letztlich ok, aber sonderlich lange im gedächtnis bleiben wird mir tell me why wohl eher nicht. müsste ich ne wertung vergeben: 7/10 (oder so).


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. November 2021)

Ich habe *Gears 4* durch und war etwas schockiert von dem Cliffhanger am Ende. 🤨

Glücklicherweise konnte ich gleich mit *Gears 5* weitermachen es durchspielen und stehe jetzt am Anfang der weitgehend unabhängigen DLC Kampagne.

Die Inszenierung hat sich nochmals kräftig gesteigert und in Gears 5 ist es auch nicht mehr ganz so schlauchig, ja stellenweise fast Open World artig ähnlich Metro:Exodus.

Für den Charakter einer filmähnlichen Handlung in 4+5 kann ich mich echt begeistern, in Teil 5 gab es sogar ein "was bisher geschah" von Teil 4, was bei dem Cliffhanger auch bei den regulären Releaseabständen wirklich nötig gewesen sein dürfte. 😉


Nebenbei installiere ich noch den Flight Simulator um mir mal selber ein Bild davon zu machen und die Lösung bei den mir bekannten Kieler extrem Qualitätsunterschieden des Satelliten Materials mal anzugucken. 🙄


----------



## MichaelG (16. November 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich habe *Gears 4* durch und war etwas schockiert von dem Cliffhanger am Ende. 🤨
> 
> Glücklicherweise konnte ich gleich mit *Gears 5* weitermachen es durchspielen und stehe jetzt am Anfang der weitgehend unabhängigen DLC Kampagne.
> 
> ...


Sei froh, als ich über meinen Heimatort geflogen bin stand dort statt des Bismarckturms ein Hochhaus. Auch der FS 2020 hat noch so einige Bugs.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. November 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sei froh, als ich über meinen Heimatort geflogen bin stand dort statt des Bismarckturms ein Hochhaus. Auch der FS 2020 hat noch so einige Bugs.


Hmm ... wie erwartet einige sehr sehr "komische Stellen" wo die Kartendaten LQ sind.
Zudem ist die Gegend um meine Wohnung wie bei Bing zwar recht Qualitativ aber rund ca. 10 Jahre veraltet. 😕

Davon ab macht es einen netten Eindruck, so ganz ohne konfigurierte Steuerung mal einen Überflug zu machen. 😉


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2021)

*GRID 2*

WSR Season 3 gemeistert. Teils mit viel Dusel, doch nur das Ergebnis zählt. 
Und ich dachte schwerer könnte es nicht mehr werden... 
Season 4 "killt" mich mit Streckenzeiten an denen ich mir momentan noch die Zähne ausbeisse. Aber NOCH wage ich es nicht den Schwierigkeitsgrad (Mittel + aktives Schadensmodell)  anzurühren. Noch ist der Ehrgeiz da. 

Nebenbei hab ich in meiner Steam-Library ein wenig aufgeräumt. Heisst:
So locker 20 bis 30 Spiele dauerhaft entfernt. Alles Titel die ich irgendwann mal als junger Steam-Newbie hie und da für lau aufgelesen hab - und nun feststelle, dass ich diese wohl nie anfassen werde. Ist auch nicht verkehrt seine Sammlung ein wenig zu entschlacken, schon der Übersicht wegen. Hab ja immer noch 400+. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (17. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nach der unterbrechnung durch far cry 6, hab ich jetzt *tell me why* beendet.
> 
> zum gameplay brauch ich nicht viel zu sagen; dontnod wie man es kennt und schätzt (oder eben nicht). charaktere und deren entwicklung fand ich grundsätzlich gelungen. nur kams mir so vor, als würden die verhaltensweise hin und wieder nicht so recht zur jeweiligen stimmungslage passen. schwer zu erklären, ich hab auch grad kein passendes beispiel parat.
> 
> ...


Im Vergleich zu Life is Strange fand ich das Spiel auch eher unspektakulär, aber nicht im negativen Sinne. Tell me Why ist eine leisere, kleinere Geschichte, hat mir aber trotzdem sehr gefallen, da einem die Geschichte nicht am Ende jeder Episode die sprichtwörtliche Faust in den Magen gerammt hat. Und Dontnod-typisch fand ich die Charaktere und Atmosphäre wieder super.

"Leiser", als Life is Strange, hab ich aber genauso gerne gespielt.


----------



## Batze (17. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *GRID 2*
> 
> WSR Season 3 gemeistert. Teils mit viel Dusel, doch nur das Ergebnis zählt.
> Und ich dachte schwerer könnte es nicht mehr werden...
> Season 4 "killt" mich mit Streckenzeiten an denen ich mir momentan noch die Zähne ausbeisse. Aber NOCH wage ich es nicht den Schwierigkeitsgrad (Mittel + aktives Schadensmodell)  anzurühren. Noch ist der Ehrgeiz da.


Hast du auch immer schön dein Auto aufgemotzt?  Das hatte ich nämlich am Anfang immer vergessen, und durch das tunen fährt man schon mal eine richtige Portion schneller besser kurvenreichen über die Pisten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Hast du auch immer schön dein Auto aufgemotzt?  Das hatte ich nämlich am Anfang immer vergessen, und durch das tunen fährt man schon mal eine richtige Portion schneller besser kurvenreichen über die Pisten.


Öhmm... Wo tunet man die Fahrzeuge?!  
Ich sehe nur die Möglichkeit für kosmetische Änderungen... Oder war ich die ganze Zeit blind?


----------



## Batze (17. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Öhmm... Wo tunet man die Fahrzeuge?!
> Ich sehe nur die Möglichkeit für kosmetische Änderungen... Oder war ich die ganze Zeit blind?


Oh Weh, mein Fehler. Habe das Spiel mit NfS Shift 1/2 verwechselt. 
Großes Sorry.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Oh Weh, mein Fehler. Habe das Spiel mit NfS Shift 1/2 verwechselt.
> Großes Sorry.


Wollte schon meinen...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. November 2021)

Nach der *DLC Kampa von Gears 5*, die schön im Stile von Gears 5 weitergeführt wurde nur mit Dschungelsetting
hab ich jetzt die Minikampagnen von *Battlefield 1* in der Mache, eine (die mit dem Flieger) fehlt noch ... ganz solide aber auch nichts wirklich überraschend besonderes.

Ich kann nur sagen der Gamepass ist solange noch genügend Stoff da ist echt sehr lohnend, im Probemonat für 1€ sowieso. 😋
Ich hab noch rund 12 Titel in meiner "interessiert mich" Pipeline und für MS bzw. EA dürfte das bei mir ein absolutes Verlustgeschäft sein. 😁


----------



## Markus841 (23. November 2021)

*The Suicide of Rachel Foster - Switch*
Ich bin sonst nicht so ein Fan von Walking Simulatoren, aber TSORF gefällt mir sehr gut. Es vermittelt eine dichte, unheimliche Atmosphäre und ist ganz schön gruslig, gerade weil es auf offensive Horrorelemente verzichtet. Ich bin aber noch nicht ganz durch, deshalb bitte keine spoiler 

*Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon*
Yeah, was für ein geiles Teil! Die Action fetzt, der Soundtrack ist grandios und die 80er Atmosphäre wird perfekt eingefangen. Nervig ist nur die Anbindung mit dem Ubisoft Launcher, der ständig herumzickt oder Verbindungsabbrüche hat. Ich würde mich sehr über ein Blood Dragon 2 freuen.


----------



## Strauchritter (23. November 2021)

Zur Zeit hätte ich gerne mehr von derselbigen, trachten doch drei Spiele heimtückisch nach meiner freien Zeit 
Oder auch nicht freier Zeit, das ist den Spielen eigentlich egal. 

1)  Valorant. (Surprise Motherfuckers!)
Ja ich weiß, das schreib ich schon seit Monaten, aber es macht auch immer noch Spaß. Zumindest mit Premades, wenn das MM funktioniert und niemand cheatet. Also circa jede dritte Runde 

2) Age of Empires 4
Endlich wieder ein gelungenes RTS! Macht sowohl beim Zuschauen der Pros Spaß als auch beim selber Zocken.
Die acht Völker spielen sich allesamt unterschiedlich, trotzdem ist das Balancing sehr gut (sieht man von Frankreich auf Wasserkarten ab). Das Gemäckel an der Grafik kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, schaut doch gut aus?
Kampagnen hab ich bisher die Engländer durch und demnächst dann Rus. Meisterungen bin ich bei HRR und Abbasiden dran, als dritt Volk für Koop/MP wirds wohl RUS oder ggf. Frankreich nach dem nächsten Balancing Patch werden.
Alles in allem ein sehr schönes Game, macht ordentlich Laune.

3) Apropos Laune, meine Damen und Herren (und Apaches), Vorhang auf für mein persönliches Spiel des Jahres!
Eigentlich wollte ich euch im PCGC Podcast erzählen wie geil ich das Spiel finde, aber leider hats terminlich nicht gepasst 
Darum dann hier: Forza Horizon 5 IST der Hammer. Also Mjölnir quasi 
Beste und schönste Open World überhaupt, sooooooooooooooooo viele Fahrzeuge und Events, Strecken, Minispiele etc.
Sogar die Story ist in sich cool umgesetzt wenn man den anfänglichen "hypacoolcringesus2F2F" Faktor überwunden hat 
Fahrgefühl ganz Forza typisch, sehr gute Spreizung und Anpassungsmöglichkeiten was Fahrhilfen und Tuning angeht.
Hatte ich schon erwähnt wie geil das Spiel aussieht=? Okay an den Wassereffekten am Strand wäre Meer (höhö) gegangen, aber davon abgesehen unglaublich schön. Letztens erst den HDR Button gefunden, ich war schockiert wie viel besser alles nochmal aussah.
Nach dem ersten Hotfix sogar schon mit Leuten von PCGC Online zusammen gefahren, war extrem lustig 
Wenn ich jetzt noch irgendwann meine C3 haben könnte und es mehr Autos von Opel ingame gäbe wärs ne 11/10.
So "nur" 10/10.


----------



## Chemenu (23. November 2021)

Wenn ich noch eine einzige verfickte Pirouette in NFS Porsche drehen muss explodier ich! 

Da sieht man wie verklärt oft die Erinnerungen an so alte Spiele sind. Nostalgie Faktor halt… Manchmal sollte man so alte Spiele wohl besser ruhen lassen. Spielt man die dann doch nochmal merkt man erst wie schlecht das Mission Design eigentlich war/ist. 

Wenigstens ist der Trance Soundtrack ein Highlight. Das hatte ich so gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. November 2021)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch eine einzige verfickte Pirouette in NFS Porsche drehen muss explodier ich!
> 
> Da sieht man wie verklärt oft die Erinnerungen an so alte Spiele sind. Nostalgie Faktor halt… Manchmal sollte man so alte Spiele wohl besser ruhen lassen. Spielt man die dann doch nochmal merkt man erst wie schlecht das Mission Design eigentlich war/ist.
> 
> Wenigstens ist der Trance Soundtrack ein Highlight. Das hatte ich so gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung.


Eines der ersten Spiele, die ich damals mit Lenkrad gespielt habe (180 Grad, kein Force Feedback, nur Gummibandzentrierung). Den Soundtrack hab ich teilweise auch noch im Ohr.

Aber ja, die Nostalgie kann vieles verzerren. Manche Spiele spielt man nach 20 Jahren wieder und es ist völlig anders, als man es in Erinnerung hatte. Andere Spiele dagegen sind  genauso, wie man sie in Erinnerung hatte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2021)

Ich hab zuletzt* The Forgotten City *durchgespielt, 2- mal. Ein wirklich wundervolles Spiel in dem die Charaktere, Story und Entscheidungen absolut im Vordergrund stehen. Es spielt in einer kleinen römischen Stadt, die frei erkundbar ist. Aber im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Spielen keine riesige Open World, sondern wieder eine im Kleinformat, ohne unnötigen Sammelkram oder ähnliches. Es gibt kaum Actionszenen oder ähnliches. Es stehen wirklich die Charaktere und Gespräche im Vordergrund. Über die Story will ich nichts sagen, weil das das Hauptding des Spieles ist. Aber jede Entscheidung, die du triffst hat entsprechende Auswirkungen. Ein Durchgang geht "nur" etwa 10 Stunden, dafür gibt es 4 verschiedene Enden und es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mehrmals durchzuspielen. Ich hab beim 2.Durchgang ganz andere Dinge gesehen als beim 1. Durchgang.

Wer auf ein schönes Singleplayerspiel mit Charakteren und Story ohne Schnickschnack steht, der sollte sich das auf jeden Fall mal angucken.
Wer allerdings Action und Kämpfe sucht, der ist da völlig falsch. Es gibt sehr viele Dialoge.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2021)

*GRID 2*

Zuletzt bei der WSR Season 5 - schätze die letzte - angekommen. Die Events sind wie schon in Season 4 hart, aber schaffbar. Auch Duell-Rennen gerade so eben. Aber bei den Fahrzeug-Challenges Pfeife ich aus dem letzten Loch. Das sind teils unmenschliche Streckenzeiten die ich wohl ohne Schwierigkeitsgrad-Senkung kaum bewältigen kann. Was hat sich Codemasters bloß dabei gedacht...  

Schätze noch 1 bis 2 Spieleabende, dann müsste ich mit der Karriere durch sein. Könnte auf 30 Stunden Spielzeit hinauslaufen. Länger hab ich bisher an keinem anderen Arcarde-Racer gesessen.


----------



## MarcHammel (28. November 2021)

*Guardians of the Galaxy*

Hab ich mir gestern mal im Sale bei Steam geholt, weil ich doch neugierig war und grad sowieso wenig anderes zu spielen habe. Ich musste mich vor allem erstmal an die Dialoge, an die Lokalisation und an den Stil gewöhnen, da ich wohl noch von den MCU-Guardians geprägt bin.   Aber nach dem ersten Level ging es und mir gefällt das Spiel echt gut. Auch grafisch ist es überraschend gut. 

Nur schade, dass man nicht zwischen den Figuren hin und her wechseln kann. Hätte den Kämpfen wohl mehr Abwechslung und Dynamik gegeben. Aber ansonsten bin ich wirklich zufrieden.

Aber: Quick Time Events! Wtf? Wieso?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. November 2021)

Spiele gerade *Mirrors Edge: Catalyst *eine sinnvolle "Erweiterung" zum Vorgänger, recht kurzweilig 😉

Ansonsten noch *Stranded Deep* im 2P Coop und *Outriders* im 3P Coop, beide sehr unterhaltsam.

Das vielgerühmte *Dragon Age: Inquisition* konnte mich von der Technik/Präsentation nicht einfangen, das hab ich wieder deinstalliert. 😕


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Spiele gerade *Mirrors Edge: Catalyst *eine sinnvolle "Erweiterung" zum Vorgänger, recht kurzweilig 😉


Gute Wahl.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. November 2021)

*Sherlock Holmes Chapter One*
Nach mehr als 35 Stunden habe ich das Rätselspiel beendet. Die ein oder andere Minute ist in die Suche nach Schatzkisten investiert worden, an der ich auf dem letzten Meter scheiterte, da ich einen Ort im zweiten Teil der Quest nicht wiedererkannte. Und da ich zu stur war, in eine Lösung zu schauen, ist die Quest nun halt unerledigt. 
Das Lösen der Fälle hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich nicht immer zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen der Ermittlungen war. Den Tutorialfall fand ich noch recht eindeutig, aber später überwiegen die Grauzonen. 
Technisch hatte ich zwar keine Abstürze, aber teilweise bei schnellen Bewegungen leichtes Grafikstottern. Dafür schaut die offene Welt recht hübsch aus. Sieht der junge Sherlock auch und ich fand seinen Hang zur kultivierten Soziopathie irgendwie erfrischend.  Wobei das Ende echt nicht ohne ist. 
Großer Minuspunkt allerdings: die Kämpfe! Zumal Jon sich beschwert, wenn Sherlock jemanden dabei tötet, was mich irgendwie störte, wodurch ich nicht tödlich vorgehen wollte, was einfach ätzend ist, wenn man versehentlich einem Gegner in den Kopf schießt.  

Ich habe noch ein paar Spiele de Reihe in der Bibliothek und werde wohl damit weitermachen. 

Ansonsten hatte ich dank meines Dishonored-Replays wieder Bock auf die Thief-Spiele und wollte nochmal mit Teil 3 anfangen. Dafür brauche ich aber scheinbar einen inoffiziellen Patch, den der Defender blöd findet. Mal schauen.


----------



## Vordack (28. November 2021)

Ich hab gerade Smithing auf 100 gebracht  Erste mal ein meiner Spielerkarriere daß ich mir die Dragonarmour geschmiedet hab


----------



## Neawoulf (28. November 2021)

*Sherlock Holmes Chapter One*

Ich hab's mir auch mal gegönnt, da ich im Moment wieder in der Stimmung für so ein Setting bin und generell die Spiele von Frogware immer mochte.

Besonders weit bin ich noch nicht (5 oder 6 Stunden), aber in einem Punkt beeindruckt mich das Spiel jetzt schon enorm: Es verkauft mich als Spieler nicht für dumm. Man muss wirklich selbst mitdenken, Hinweise lesen, zuhören und kriegt nicht für jede Kleinigkeit nen automatisch platzierten Wegpunkt auf der Karte oder eine vorgekaute Lösung für irgend ein Problem brühfrisch serviert. Können sich viele Entwickler gerne eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Hier ist der Erfolg an sich schon eine Belohnung und das fühlt sich meiner Meinung nach viel besser an, als Erfahrungspunkte, Geld oder Ausrüstung in anderen Spielen, die man quasi zu hunderten geschenkt bekommt, obwohl man dafür eigentlich gar nichts getan hat, außer nem Pfeil hinterherzulaufen.

Bei der Technik muss ich Nyx allerdings zustimmen: Das Mikrostottern, egal bei welchen Einstellungen, ob Vsync, Framecaps etc. an sind: Ich krieg's nicht weg. Lt. Steamforum sind sich die Entwickler der Probleme aber wohl bewusst und arbeiten an einem Patch. Scheint lt. einiger User was mit nem nicht korrekt genutzten DX12 Shaderbuffer zutun zu haben, aber selbst beurteilen kann ich das nicht.

Was mich am Spiel stört, sind ein paar typische Punkte moderner Open World Spiele: Man wird ungefragt zugesch***** mit duzenden Nebenaufgaben, viele davon durchaus interessant, aber irgendwie merkt man trotzdem: Man hat sich bei der Ubisoftformel bedient. Die Kämpfe in den Banditenlagern sind so ziemlich das unnützeste und leider auch enorm schlecht umgesetzte Feature, das man sich in so einem Spiel vorstellen kann. 

Und dass Sherlock gleich nach dem Anfertigen einer Phantomzeichnung eines Täters von der Polizei als privater Hilfssheriff eingestellt wird, obwohl ihn auf der Insel kaum jemand kennt (immerhin spielt das Spiel einige Jahre vor den Büchern, Serien und anderen Spielen, bevor er sich einen Ruf als Meisterdetektiv erarbeitet hat) wirkt auch ziemlich unglaubwürdig. Da hätte ich mir eine etwas komplexere Handlung gewünscht, in dessen Verlauf sich Sherlock evtl. mit einem der Polizisten dort anfreundet. Davon abgesehen ist die Geschichte bisher aber ziemlich interessant, wenn auch nicht 100% loregerecht. Aber Frogwares haben sich ja sowieso im Verlauf der Reihe nen eigenen Alternativkanon für mehr Designfreiheit geschaffen, von daher ist das schon okay so.

TLDR: Generell wirkt das Open World Konzept ein wenig erzwungen, auch wenn die Spielwelt schön gemacht ist. Aber davon abgesehen scheint es wieder ein richtig gutes Detektivspiel geworden zu sein. Ob es auch ein gutes Sherlock Holmes Spiel ist muss sich noch zeigen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. November 2021)

Ich habe *Thief Deadly Shadows *jetzt dank des (sauberen) inoffiziellen Patches zum Laufen bekommen. Wollte nur kurz reinschauen…3,5 Stunden später liebe ich es einfach wieder und werde mich wohl weiterhin fröhlich durch die Stadt stehlen und zu knüppeln. 
Die Cradle erwartet mich…


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Dezember 2021)

*GRID 2*

Werden doch noch ein, zwei Abende mehr. 

Karriere erfolgreich gemeistert. Für die letzten 3 oder 4 Rennen zwar auf niedrigem Level (dafür weiterhin mit aktivem Schadensmodell), aber anders ging es einfach nicht. Die KI-Gegner cheaten, kann mir sagen wer will, aber normal ist es nicht wenn jeder außer mir die Ideallinie fehlerfrei schafft. 

Aber danach ist wirklich Schluss. Hab dieses Jahr 3 oder 4 Arcarde-Racer verschlissen, das reicht erstmal für die nächste Zeit. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Dezember 2021)

*Sherlock Holmes Chapter One* und *Unforeseen Incidents*

Eigentlich hatte ich ja noch vor Cyberpunk 2077 zu beenden und danach Red Dead Redemption 2 durchzuspielen, aber daraus wird wohl erstmal nichts. Meine Grafikkarte macht aktuell ganz merkwürdige Dinge (spontane Vollauslastung, Bildausetzer, Geometrieflackern etc.), da hab ich erstmal alles runtergetaktet und beschränke mich auf wenig grafiklastigen Indiekram, und Sherlock Holmes hab ich erstmal auf 36 fps (144 Hz durch 4) limitiert.

Wenn die "alte" RTX 2080 den Geist aufgibt, dann kann ich mir erstmal wohl keine neue leisten bzw. ich bin nicht bereit 1000+ EUR dafür auf den Tisch zu legen. Zur Not hab ich noch ne alte GTX 1070 hier liegen, die aber damals auch schon ihre Macken hatte, als ich zur 2080 gewechselt bin. Ich bau das Ding die Tage mal aus, evtl. liegt's ja nur am staubigen Lüfter oder sowas.

*edit* Per MSI Afterburner den VRam Takt reduzieren hat anscheinend vorerst geholfen. Langsam geht mir die GPU-Preis Situation trotzdem gehörig auf die Eier. Hab das Gefühl mir kann die GPU jeden Moment um die Ohren fliegen, wenn ich sie überfordere. */edit*

Über Sherlock Holmes hab ich ja schon was geschrieben (gefällt mir, auch wenn es für mich nicht an Ripper, Testament und Crimes & Punishments rankommt), Unforeseen Incidents ist ein klassisches Point & Click Adventure im Daedalic Stil. Rätsel, lustig, aber auch mit ner ernsthaften Mysterystory.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Dezember 2021)

Hab *Mirrors Edge: Catalyst* jetzt durch*.*
Die Story hat mir sehr gut gefallen, davon abseits ist das sehr reletativen Gameplay für mich nicht ansprechend.

Ich guck mir jetzt mal den SP Teil von *Battlefront 2 *an neben *Mechwarrior 5 : Mercenaries*

Bezüglich Coop haben wir seit Donnerstag auch *Outriders* durch, es war definitiv eine sehr unterhaltsame Story*.*
Da werden wir wohl nochmal gucken ob sich bei *The Ascent* etwas relevantes getan hat was das gemeinsames Spielen ohne technische Probleme ermöglicht.
Optisch ist es auf jeden Fall ein echter Leckerbissen. *🤤*


@Neawoulf
Ich drück Dir die Daumen das die Hardware lang genug durchhält, die aktuellen Preise für Grakas sind ja echt Hobbyvergrämend wenn da Bedarf fällig wird. 😥


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Dezember 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> @Neawoulf
> Ich drück Dir die Daumen das die Hardware lang genug durchhält, die aktuellen Preise für Grakas sind ja echt Hobbyvergrämend wenn da Bedarf fällig wird. 😥


Danke. Wie geschrieben: Mit dem runtergesetzten VRam Takt geht's erstmal wieder und die Performance scheint nicht allzu sehr drunter gelitten zu haben. Hoffe, es bleibt auch so.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2021)

*GRID 2 *bleibt vorerst noch auf der SSD. Innerhalb der Karriere-Zeitleiste gibt es kaum noch was an Achievements an die ich ohne Schwerstarbeit und massig Zeit komme. Dafür sind die Anforderungen (wie z.B. die Kalifornien-Strecke Big Sur in unter 3 Minuten zu meistern) einfach aberwitzig hoch.
Zu meiner Überraschung ist aber der Online-Part gar nicht so tot wie gedacht, zumindest abends finden sich immer wieder Spieler aus diversen Ländern - aber auch einige Landsmänner - die einen für das eine oder andere Event einladen. Und dabei schlage ich mich gar nicht so schlecht, zumindest das Driften scheine ich im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz am besten zu beherrschen. Das kommt mir bei Bestzeiten-Runden sehr zugute. 

Als neues Hauptspiel hab ich nun aber mit *Lego City Undercover* begonnen. The same procedure as the last LEGO game, könnte man eigentlich sagen. Aber diesmal mit einer richtig großen, offenen Welt, keine so begrenzten Hubs wie in den anderen Spielen. Jedoch - und das wird mir gerade hier stark bewusst - machen die auf Lizenzen aufbauenden LEGO-Ableger doch etwas mehr Spaß. Original Score-Stücke, parodierte Filmszenen, teilweise Original-Synchronsprecher die schon in der Vorlage mitwirkten... Das macht schon einiges aus, darum fand ich insbesondere *Das Erwachen der Macht* oder *The Avengers* großartig, einfach weil sie das Feeling der Filme zu immens großen Teilen super einfangen.
Diesen Vorteil hat *Lego City Undercover* leider nicht. Die Sprecher hier sind teils hysterisch-albern, und außer etwas kutliger 1980er-Mucke fehlt dem Spiel ein eigenes, markantes Thema. Dafür ist wie schon erwähnt die Welt sehr groß und im Detail sogar sehr ansehnlich.

Enttäuschen wird es mich bestimmt nicht, das konnte bis jetzt noch kein Bauklötzchen-Abenteuer... Abgesehen vom unvollendeten *Hobbit*.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Dezember 2021)

*Thief Deadly Shadows *ist beendet. Die Shalebridge Cradle ist immer noch eines der atmosphärischsten Level überhaupt und ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mich da noch mal so erschrecken würde, wie es dann der Fall war. Immerhin ist das Spiel aus 2004 und man ist ja mittlerweile Einiges gewöhnt. 
Mit dem inoffiziellen Update hat der Titel dennoch was her gemacht, so dass das Replay wieder ordentlich Spaß gemacht hat. 

Deswegen geht es mit der Reihe gleich weiter und ich spiele den „Reboot“ *Thief*; ich glaube, mittlerweile sieben Jahre alt?
Ich hatte damals angefangen und war recht weit gekommen…bis zur Nervenheilanstalt. 
Da bin ich jetzt wieder. 
Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, schnitt das Spiel im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern nicht so gut ab. 
Nachdem ich jetzt einige Stunden gespielt habe, kann ich das nur bedingt nachvollziehen, denn ich mag Thief sehr gerne. Natürlich ist es etwas „moderner“ und mit Sequenzen, in denen auch mal mehr Bombast eingesetzt wird, aber insgesamt ist Essenz immer noch da. Man schleicht, stiehlt und knüppelt. 
Oder eben nicht, wenn man geisterhaft durch die Level huscht, aber ich schaue mich gerne um und da sind Wachen hinderlich. 

Auch heute sieht Thief immer noch toll aus. Die Stadt ist atmosphärisch und die Zwischensequenzen sind aus einem Guss. Das war früher ja anders, wodurch Garrett mal aussah wie ein 15-jähriger und dann wieder wie ein Verhärmter.  
Ich mag es, dass alles, was er macht, eine Animation hat. Man macht nicht einfach nur eine Schublade auf und das darin befindliche Item verschwindet wie von Zauberhand in Garretts Tasche, sondern er greift ordentlich danach und begutachtet die besonderen Gegenstände mitunter. 
Und es gibt Einiges zu Entdecken. 

Über Garrett braucht man gar nichts zu sagen. Immer noch einer meiner Lieblingscharaktere aus einem Spiel. Ich bin derzeit etwas irritiert, dass seine Vorgeschichte bislang so außer acht  gelassen wird, aber mittlerweile habe ich das eine oder andere gesehen, das mich doch an die Vorgänger erinnerte. 


Spoiler



Keine Hüter, keine Hammeriten, keine Heiden, keine Erwähnung, was Garrett eigentlich ist. Aber wenn das wirklich Glyphen im Bordell waren und die alte Bibliothek mich nicht umsonst an die Hüter-Archive erinnert hat, kommt da vielleicht noch was? Mal schauen.



Nun wartet die Nervenheilanstalt. Ich glaube, die war nicht so schlimm wie die Cradle, aber ich warte noch ab, bevor ich zu entspannt bin.


----------



## McDrake (5. Dezember 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich guck mir jetzt mal den SP Teil von... *Mechwarrior 5 : Mercenaries*


Wie ist das Teil denn inzwischen.
War ein grosser Kritikpunkt, zumindest habe ich das so in Erinnerung, dass das Game beinahe unfair sei.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Dezember 2021)

Auf die Thief-Reihe (und Dishonored 1 und 2) hätte ich an sich auch mal wieder Lust. Leider zeitlich schwierig, gibt einfach zu viele neue und "neue" Spiele.
Den Thief Reboot fand ich übrigens ziemlich gut. Anders als die Originale, aber hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn die Levels ruhig etwas größer und komplexer hätten sein dürfen.
Ich glaube, hätte man dem Spiel und dem Protagonisten einfach nen anderen Namen gegeben, dann hätte man all das Drama der Fans der Originale vermeiden können.


*edit*

Ich hab jetzt eine Nebenquestreihe in *Sherlock Holmes Chapter One* erledigt und diese Verkleidung als Belohnung bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einerseits finde ich's ja witzig, andererseits würde ich mir bei einem Sherlock Holmes Spiel aber auch ein bisschen mehr Ernsthaftigkeit wünschen. Das Spiel hat echt viele Eastereggs und Anspielungen, die manchmal ein wenig unpassend wirken. Bei den Straßennamen, die oft nach Charakteren aus den Büchern benannt sind, finde ich's ja noch okay und recht subtil. Aber das Piratenoutfit, zumindest in dieser Jack Sparrow Form,  ist dann doch schon ziemlich out of place.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Dezember 2021)

Oh du meine Güte. Das Ende von Thief…



Spoiler



Wie  beschissen ist das denn bitte? Keine ordentliche Abschlusssequenz nach diesem verwirrenden Finalkampf?! Mir war es total egal, was mit Erin passiert, aber Garrett hat echt was Besseres verdient, zumal das ja wahrscheinlich das letzte Spiel mit ihm war.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2021)

Beat Saber

bzw. nicht. Ich wollte es spielen, aber vor einigen Tagen kam ein Update und hat mal wieder alle Mods funktionunfähig gemacht und bis heute zeigt der Modlauncher keine einzige Mod an, die wieder funktioniert. Es geht mir langsam echt auf die Nerven, vor allem da es manchmal wirklich keine Miniupdates sind, die gefühlt rein gar nichts ändern und auch nicht optional sind und vor allem keine Probleme beheben, die schon seit langem bestehen.

Ich liebe Beat Saber, aber dass diese Situation immer wieder kommt und das Spiel dadurch für Tage quasi unspielbar wird (außer man spielt nur Vanilla Content) geht mir langsam echt gegen den Strich. Ich hab das Gefühl die Entwickler haben inzwischen den Draht zur Community völlig verloren. Das schließt auch diverse Bugs ein (z. B. Performanceprobleme, fehlerhafte Trefferekennung usw.), die Anfang des Jahres immer wieder im Steamforum gemeldet werden. Gekümmert hat sich keiner drum.


Von daher spiele ich jetzt:

* Synth Riders*

Das gefällt mir genauso gut, funktioniert immer, lediglich die Zahl und Qualität der Custom-Songs ist leider nicht auf Beat Saber Niveau.

*edit* Fällt auch weg, da ich zum dumm war die richtigen Batterien für die Controller zu kaufen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *edit* Fällt auch weg, da ich zum dumm war die richtigen Batterien für die Controller zu kaufen


Akkus retten den Gamer-Tag.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Akkus retten den Gamer-Tag.


Ich hab Akkus, der Controller frisst die nicht, vermutlich weil 1,2 Volt. Damit kann ich 5 Minuten spielen, dann werden die als leer angezeigt. Es gibt noch 1,5 Volt Akkus, aber da hab ich nichts seriöses gefunden. Viele Meldungen über Defekte, daher bin ich wieder zurück zu Batterien gegangen. Die halten mehrere Wochen, je nachdem wie viel ich spiele.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab Akkus, der Controller frisst die nicht, vermutlich weil 1,2 Volt. Damit kann ich 5 Minuten spielen, dann werden die als leer angezeigt. Es gibt noch 1,5 Volt Akkus, aber da hab ich nichts seriöses gefunden. Viele Meldungen über Defekte, daher bin ich wieder zurück zu Batterien gegangen. Die halten mehrere Wochen, je nachdem wie viel ich spiele.


Ah, okay. DANN hab ich nichts gesagt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Dezember 2021)

*Sable* 
...seit nunmehr 16 Stunden, und heute kam auch der Patch, der nun endlich *deutsche Texte* liefert. Kommt für mich nur fast zu spät


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2021)

*LEGO City Undercover*

Hoffentlich werde ich bis zum Weihnachtsfest damit fertig ... Schon gut 15 Stunden dran, fast mit allen Story-Missionen durch  (1. Durchgang, ein zweiter muss zwecks Komplettierung trotzdem sein) und kratze gerade mal an der 20%-Marke innerhalb der Open-World.

Das artet in mehr Arbeit aus als in jedem *Assassin's Creed*, zumal das Spiel in mehr Studs schwimmt als alle Lego-Spiele zusammen. 450 Goldblöcke soll/kann man finden, und ich bin gerade mal bei 50.

Dabei wollte ich die nächste Zeit eigentlich die Finger von Zeitfressern lassen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. Dezember 2021)

Zur Zeit bin ich wieder vermehrt auf der Switch unterwegs. Genauer gesagt in *Axiom Verge*. Ein Metroidvania ohne Vania. Den Titel habe ich länger vor mir hergeschoben. Präzise Steuerung, tolle Atmosphäre und ein OST den Chris Hülsbeck nicht besser hätte komponieren können. Hier stimmt einfach alles.


----------



## jonsnow2132 (17. Dezember 2021)

auf PC spiele ich CS GO und Half Life 2 auf IOS Marvel Contest of Champions )


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2021)

Aktuell ab heute wieder Warthunder (das Weihnachts-Event startet heute) und wenn Luft ist Farcry 6. Bin trotz über 20 h Spielzeit immer noch bei nur um die 35%.

Was ich bei FC6 etwas unglücklich finde ist, daß die Orte (Vorratsbunker vom Gegner) die man bereits ausgeräumt hat auf der Map immer noch eingezeichnet sind. Die Schatzstellen verschwinden und nach den Werbebannern sucht man sich dumm und dämlich (wäre schöner wenn die auf der Map eingezeichnet wären und nach der Zerstörung von dieser wieder verschwinden würden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Dezember 2021)

Nachdem ich Sable beendet habe (noch drei Quests offen) bin ich nun mal zu *Mini Ninjas* zurückgekehrt. Hab ich schon vor über 10 Jahren auf der 360 gespielt und mir zusätzlich die PC-Version gekauft, aber nie viel gespielt. Das Spiel unterstützt sogar eine 4k-Auflösung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da die Comicgrafik sowieso zeitlos ist, kann man auch heute noch recht gut eintauchen. Im Grunde ein "Zelda" Klon in einer semi-open-world, mit witzigen Charakteren und guter, deutscher Synchro. Eckart Dux, den man als neue Gandalfstimme in Der Hobbit kennt, spricht hier den Ninja-Meister. Damals wurde noch viel mehr Wert auf Lokalisierungen gelegt. Ist ja leider heute kaum noch so. Da kriegt man oft nicht mal mehr deutsche Texte


----------



## Gast1649365804 (17. Dezember 2021)

Aktuell hat mich Fenyx Rising gepackt und ich will es unbedingt zu Ende spielen.
Mehrmals angefangen, dann kam Cyberpunk und Kena dazwischen, aber jetzt.
Mag die witzige Erzählstruktur mit Zeus und Prometheus im Hintergrund und als Zelda Spieler fühle ich mich quasi zu Hause, nur mit mehr Witz.
Die Dungeons machen mir viel Spaß, auch wenn es öfters Kugel- und Kistenrätsel sind, aber motivierend.
Die Optik ist freilich Geschmacksache, aber zeitlos ist sie allemal und in 4K gestochen scharf. Das Kampfsystem ist vergleichsweise einfach, aber enorm taktisch und auch das Crafting auf ein sehr zumutbares Maß reduziert. Eine Doktorarbeit ist es zum Glück nicht. 
Eins meiner persönliche Favoriten in diesem Spielejahr.


----------



## Vordack (18. Dezember 2021)

Hab nach ca 20 std FH5 durch, also zumindest die Kampagne auf Avg. Above Avg ist die Chance ca. 50 Prozent dass ich erster werde, bei Avg quasi 100  Ich hab mir spontan FH3 gekauft da ich weiterspielen will und da ich FH5 in niedriger Quali gezockt habe wird FH3 nicht schlechter aussehen (ich Grafikhure)

edit: SP ftw^^

edit: @gemeral-lee

FR hat mich die ersten 2 Stunden gepackt, geile Erzählstruktur wie Du erwähntest. Nur das ganze rumgehopse wurde mir schnell langweilig


----------



## MichaelG (18. Dezember 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell ab heute wieder Warthunder (das Weihnachts-Event startet heute) und wenn Luft ist Farcry 6. Bin trotz über 20 h Spielzeit immer noch bei nur um die 35%.
> 
> Was ich bei FC6 etwas unglücklich finde ist, daß die Orte (Vorratsbunker vom Gegner) die man bereits ausgeräumt hat auf der Map immer noch eingezeichnet sind. Die Schatzstellen verschwinden und nach den Werbebannern sucht man sich dumm und dämlich (wäre schöner wenn die auf der Map eingezeichnet wären und nach der Zerstörung von dieser wieder verschwinden würden.


Nee muß mich korrigeren. Glaube der Ubisoft-Zähler hat einen weg. Bin bei aktuell  42h und immer nur noch 23 %. Obwohl ich schon zig Straßensperren (26 Checkpoints), Camps (20 FND-Basen) eingenommen habe, zig Schatzaufträge gelöst, gefühlt alle Flakstellungen hochgejagt habe, fast alle Kampfhähne eingesammelt (13/19).....


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Dezember 2021)

*Watch Over Christmas*

Ein "kleines" (wohl mit angeblich bis zu 12 Spielstunden nicht ganz so klein) klassisches Point & Click Adventure mit familienfreundlicher Weihnachtsthematik. Man spielt einen kleinen Jungen, der in der Nacht vor Weihnachten eine rätselhafte Radionachricht bekommt, dass er Weihnachten retten muss.

Ich erwarte kein Game of the Year Material, aber es gibt so wenige richtige Weihnachtsspiele und das hier macht auf den ersten Blick nen recht guten Eindruck.

Hab knapp ne 3/4 Stunden reingeschnuppert und heute Abend wird auf jeden Fall weitergespielt. Gameplay ist klassisch Point & Click: Mit Leuten reden, 2d Spielwelt erkunden, Gegenstände sammeln und benutzen und Rätsel lösen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Dezember 2021)

*Lego City Undercover*

22 Stunden später:
Die Story-Missionen sind durch, werden aber zwecks Komplettierung nochmal wiederholt. Ansonsten muss ich "nur" noch Reste abarbeiten:
Etwa 300 Lego-Figuren, Dutzende Fahr-/Flugzeuge, einige Hundert gelbe Blöcke, daneben noch knapp 20 seltene rote Gegenstücke, zig Herausforderungen...

Aberr wenn's weiter nichts ist...

"merke: einen Vorratskarton Energie-Drinks für die Weihnachtsurlaubswochen besorgen*


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Dezember 2021)

*The Room 4: Old Sins*

Vor einem oder zwei Jahren hab ich The Room VR: A Dark Matter gespielt und das hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen. Jetzt im Sale hab ich mir mal die restlichen Teile gegönnt und mit Teil 4 angefangen, da die Geschichte nicht direkt zusammenhängt und ich über den vierten Teil von allen am wenigsten wusste.

Sehr schöne, relativ kleine Spiele mit unglaublich gutem Rätseldesign, sehr atmosphärischen Locations und passender Musikuntermalung. Die ganzen mechanischen Konstruktionen in den Spielen sind echt einfallsreich gemacht und auch wenn die Rätsel alle nicht anspruchslos sind, sind sie doch immer fair und mit ein wenig Beobachtungsgabe problemlos machbar.

Einziger (kleiner) Kritikpunkt: Ich würde die Spielwelt gerne ein wenig freier erkunden können, um mehr optionale Story- und Loreschnipsel finden zu können.

Evtl. gönne ich mir auch noch die beiden House of Da Vinci Spiele, die auch gerade im Sale sind und vom Prinzip her sehr ähnlich sein sollen.


*edit*

*The Room 1*

Gestartet und in knapp 2 1/2 Stunden durchgespielt. Das Spiel war, wie ich erwartet hatte, deutlich kleiner, als The Room 4 und The Room VR. Man merkt deutlich, dass sich die Reihe inzwischen weiterentwickelt hat. Die Rätsel waren dennoch nett gemacht und ich verstehe, warum damals die Leute schon so begeistert waren, dass es überhaupt zu so vielen Fortsetzungen gekommen ist.

The Room 2 installiere ich gerade und wird vermutlich direkt morgen gespielt.

*edit 2*


*The Room 2*

Auch durchgespielt in knapp 3 1/2 Stunden. Während Teil 1 noch sehr "basic" war, was die Umgebungen angeht, war Teil 2 da schon ein deutlicher Fortschritt. Schiffe, Grabkammern und ein paar weitere Orte sorgen für reichlich Atmosphäre. Und auch die Rätsel sind von der Mechanik wieder super und auch sehr gut in ihre jeweiligen Umgebungen eingebettet.

Die Spiele sind auf jeden Fall nicht grundlos so beliebt. Jedes Puzzle ist eine Herausforderung, aber irgendwie ist es immer noch "casual", nicht im Sinne von anspruchslos, sondern für jeden schaffbar. Man braucht kein Mathematik- oder Physikstudium und muss nicht seitenweise komplizierte Hinweise aufschreiben und kombinieren, um die Rätsel zu lösen, sondern muss einfach nur gut beobachten und kombinieren. Wenn man das Gefühl hat, dass einem Fachwissen fehlt um ein Rätsel zu lösen, dann denkt man zu kompliziert oder hat einfach irgendwo einen Hinweis oder Gegenstand übersehen.

Teil 3 ist schon installiert, wird gleich zum ersten Mal gestartet.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Dezember 2021)

Nach *A Way Out*, das echt gut unterhalten hat (wär auch guter Stoff für ein Film gewesen) bin ich jetzt mit nem Freund bei *It takes Two* ca in der Mitte.
Wahnsinnig abwechselungsreich, super Ideen (inkl. A Way Out Easteregg) und wahnsinnig guten Humor.
Wir haben in der Wespen Passage Tränen gelacht und mußten dort Einiges häufiger wiederholen.

Beides Spiele im Gamepass und ein Muss wenn man jemand Gleichgesinntes zur Hand hat mit dem man die zocken kann. 👍


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Dezember 2021)

Im letzten Sale hab ich mir zwei Titel erneut gekauft, Cyberpunk (Steam, vormals GOG) und Horizon Zero Dawn (PC, vormals PS4). 
Ersteres hab ich nun auch wieder 50 Stunden gespielt, aber macht immer noch soviel Spaß wie damals bei Erscheinen. Etwas weniger Bugs (waren auf PC eh nicht viele) und bessere Performance.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Dezember 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *The Room 4: Old Sins*
> 
> Vor einem oder zwei Jahren hab ich The Room VR: A Dark Matter gespielt und das hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen. Jetzt im Sale hab ich mir mal die restlichen Teile gegönnt und mit Teil 4 angefangen, da die Geschichte nicht direkt zusammenhängt und ich über den vierten Teil von allen am wenigsten wusste.
> 
> ...


Die The Room-Spiele sind Top-Spiele (ehemals mobile! Titel) aber zeigen selbst manchen Triple A-Titel wo es bezüglich Spielequalität, Umsetzung und Detailliebe hingehen sollte. The Room VR hole ich mir sicher auch irgendwnann wenn ich mal VR-Technik habe.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Dezember 2021)

*The Room Three*

Nachdem ich jetzt alle fünf Teile der The Room Reihe gespielt habe, bin ich fast schon froh, dass ich den dritten Teil zuletzt gespielt habe. Der hat mir nämlich mit Abstand am besten gefallen, obwohl die anderen Teile alle schon echt gut waren.

Teil 3 setzt in Sachen Story (sehr lovecraftig, ohne wirklich Horror zu sein), Setting, Leveldesign und auch durch die optionalen Enden (für das letzte Ende hab ich noch ein ganzes Weilchen gebraucht) nochmal einen drauf. Ich hoffe, wenn es irgendwann mal einen sechsten Teil (The Room VR ist im Grunde der fünfte Teil) gibt, dass der wieder mehr in Richtung Teil 3 geht. Das nach und nach freier begehbare Spielgebiet, die optionalen Aufgaben und die schön animierten Übergänge zwischen den Räumen waren die Kirsche auf der Torte.

Meine persönliche Rangliste der The Room Reihe:

1. The Room Three (7,9 Stunden) 
2. The Room 4: Old Sins (6,1 Stunden), The Room VR: A Dark Matter (4,5 Stunden)
3. The Room Two (3,7 Stunden)
4. The Room (2,5 Stunden)

Alles in allem hat mir aber die ganze Reihe sehr gut gefallen. Ich hab mir auch schon die beiden House of Da Vinci Teile gekauft und kurz reingeschaut, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Spiele mit der The Room Reihe mithalten können, auch wenn House of Da Vinci spielerisch quasi ein Klon ist.

War auf jeden Fall zum Jahresende noch ein Spiele-Highlight, das ich für mich entdeckt habe.




MichaelG schrieb:


> Die The Room-Spiele sind Top-Spiele (ehemals mobile! Titel) aber zeigen selbst manchen Triple A-Titel wo es bezüglich Spielequalität, Umsetzung und Detailliebe hingehen sollte. The Room VR hole ich mir sicher auch irgendwnann wenn ich mal VR-Technik habe.


Wenn ich's nicht gewusst hätte, hätte ich auch nicht erwartet (höchsten noch bei Teil 1), dass die Spiele als Mobile Games entstanden sind. Aber ich bin auch nicht wirklich Mobile Game Experte, hab mich damit nie wirklich beschäftigt.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin durch The Rooms 2 was ich auf Handy gespielt habe erst darauf aufmerksam geworden und habe gesehen, daß es die Titel dann auch für den PC gab. Von daher....


----------



## Chemenu (3. Januar 2022)

Oh Man, hab seit vielen Monaten mal wieder den American Truck Simulator angeschmissen. Da hatte ich inzwischen 3 oder 4 DLC Maps gekauft aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Nun hab ich den ganzen Sonntag Abend gearbeitet.  
Macht echt Laune und die neuen Landschaften sehen super aus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Januar 2022)

A Plague Tale Innocence

Jetzt erst für nen 10er im Sale gekauft, gefällt mir das Spiel nach etwas über 100 Minuten am Anfang von Kapitel 4 recht gut. Spannung, Grafik, Die Dialoge zwischen den zwei Figuren - alles sehr gelungen.
Weniger gut das aufgesetzt wirkende Craftingsystem mit teils unpassend herumstehenden Werkbänken. Das alles war den Entwicklern so wichtig, dass sie das Mädel lieber Schwefel und Stoff aufsammeln lassen als mal einen Apfel für den Jungen, der sich schon mehr als einmal über seinen Hunger beklagt hat.


----------



## McDrake (3. Januar 2022)

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider*
Gewohnt sehr solides Tomb Raider der neuen Generation.

Was mir eben, bei meinen aktuellen, persönlichen Spieleerfahrungen aufgefallen ist:
Ich spiele grade überdurchschnittliche viele HeldINNEN:
Bei Masseffect bin ich mit Femshep unterwegs.
AC: Valhalla, genauso wie bei Odyssey den weiblichen Protagonistin ausgewählt.
Erklärt evtl auch diese "Reunion":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarcHammel (3. Januar 2022)

Ich zocke mal wieder Horizon: Zero Dawn (PC). mMn immernoch eines der schönsten Spiele, die in den letzten Jahren released worden sind. Und es macht auch spielerisch richtig gut Laune.


----------



## Strauchritter (4. Januar 2022)

Habe letzte Woche mit *HZD* (PC) begonnen.
Fünf Stunden am Stück gezockt, ist mir seit Ende meiner WoW Karriere nicht mehr passiert 
Grafisch schwankts zwischen sehr schön und teils (für mich) sehr störendem Clipping. Schade.
Soundkulisse ist wunderbar, Setting und Atmosphäre der Spielwelt gehört definitiv zum Besten der letzten Jahre, wobei das natürlich sehr subjektiv ist.
Story ist bislang verworren aber interessant erzählt mit tollen Charakteren.
Kampfsystem.... Ich spiels mit Controller wegen smootheren Movement und Tastenbelegung (Waffenrad etc.), allerdings das Zielen mit dem Bogen.... spielt sich grottig. Daher schieße ich kaum sondern skippe Kämpfe wann immer möglich und wenn prügel ich mit dem Speer und unter Verwendung von dutzenden Heilkräutern alles nieder.
 Fühlt sich zu Soulslike an. Hechten, hauen, hechten, hauen, zu spät gehechtet, Heilkraut, hauen (oder war es hechten=?!?) BUTTONSMASHING Gegner tot. Spaß auch. Schade.
Weiß aktuell nicht ob ich es weiter spielen werde. Allein der schiere Umfang schreckt mich ab.
Soweit das Fazit: Bestimmt ein tolles Spiel, ich bin aber glaube ich nicht (mehr) Zielgruppe. Schade.

*Forza Horizon 5 *(das bessere Horizon, sry HZD)
Hab alle Häuser, Blitzer(zonen) Driftzonen, Gefahrenschilder, Wegbereiter und Rennen gewonnen/gemeistert. Kampagne durch. Knapp 200 Autos in der Garage.
Aktuell hohl ich die Ministorys nach und nach². Macht immer noch sehr viel Spaß, sehr gutes Spiel.

*Age of Empires 4 *
Online 2vs2 mit einem Freund, aktuell 10W zu 4L.
Von den vier Niederlagen dreimal gegen Smurfs (nicht die Schlümpfe, sondern Leute mit ganz argen Hirnschäden).
Balancing is off, wenn du nicht Metavölker nimmst wars das quasi im Loadingscreen.
Das bei drei von acht Völkern die Spearmen nicht bracen können und da kein Hotfix kommt ist schlichtweg ein Armutszeugnis seitens Relic. Dheli ist tot, brauchst nicht picken, lass es.
Generell ist das Balancing viel zu sehr auf 1vs1 ausgerichtet, teils gibt es abstruse Synergien zwischen Völkern im 2vs2 oder noch höheren Spielerzahlen.
Es wird kaum early gepusht, weil die Karten dafür schon zu groß sind und es gewinnt idR wer schneller in Age 4 teched und dann Siege (nicht Siege, sondern Siege. Also Belagerungswaffen) ballert.
Sobald Imp erreicht ist beginnen sie, die Siegewars und es gewinnt wer das Volk mit mit dem besseren Siege hat. Also aktuell China, Rus, Franzosen.
Fazit: Gutes RTS, leider pennen die Devs etwas was Hotfix und Balancing angeht.
Im 1vs1 bestimmt besseres Spielerlebnis.
Und Smurfs machen alles kaputt. Auch diesmal nicht die Schlümpfe.
Smurfing = cheaten. Change my Mind.


----------



## McDrake (4. Januar 2022)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Habe letzte Woche mit *HZD* (PC) begonnen.
> Fünft Stunden am Stück gezockt, ist mir seit Ende meiner WoW Karriere nicht mehr passiert
> Grafisch schwankts zwischen sehr schön und teils (für mich) sehr störendem Clipping. Schade.
> Soundkulisse ist wunderbar, Setting und Atmosphäre der Spielwelt gehört definitiv zum Besten der letzten Jahre, wobei das natürlich sehr subjektiv ist.
> ...


Fand die Länge grade noch "ertragbar".
Das Setting und die Geschichte zog mich dann bis zum Schluss


Strauchritter schrieb:


> *Forza Horizon 5 *(das bessere Horizon, sry HZD)
> Hab alle Häuser, Blitzer(zonen) Driftzonen, Gefahrenschilder, Wegbereiter und Rennen gewonnen/gemeistert. Kampagne durch. Knapp 200 Autos in der Garage.
> Aktuell hohl ich die Ministorys nach und nach². Macht immer noch sehr viel Spaß, sehr gutes Spiel.


Da hab ich hingegen kine Geduld.
Hatte kurz reingeschnuppert (Gamepass), aber da seh schon nach 10 Minuten ich kein Ende.
Ein paar Runden gefahren und die Grafik bewundert, aber ich fand keine Motivation irgendwelche Events abzugrasen.

Soviel zu unterschiedlichen Ansichten


----------



## Zybba (4. Januar 2022)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Fünf Stunden am Stück gezockt, ist  seit Ende meiner WoW Karriere nicht mehr passiert


Mann, das ist ja fast traurig.
Ziehen dich spiele so selten stark genug an oder hast du Verpflichtungen?

Immerhin hast du über die Feiertage diverse Dinge gespielt. Ist doch auch was...


----------



## Strauchritter (4. Januar 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Mann, das ist ja fast traurig.
> Ziehen dich spiele so selten stark genug an oder hast du Verpflichtungen?


Eine Mischung aus beidem tatsächlich.
Das Spiele (ganz allgemein) mich seit einigen Jahren immer weniger fesseln und Freude aufkommen lassen kollidiert aktuell mit Beruf und Family sowie weiteren Hobbies. 
Mein Tag hat 24 Stunden und das ich davon einige Stunden einem oder mehreren  Spielen widme ist seit WoW sehr selten. Nach einigen Runden/Stunden stelle dann doch fest, ich würde jetzt eigentlich ganz gerne was anderes machen.
Also Rechner aus, bzw. bleibt an wenn Twitch, YT, sonst auf die Couch Buch / Netflix, oder was mit Freunden und Family unternehmen. Bei gutem Wetter ne Ausfahrt. Mitm Hund spazieren. Sowas halt.
Nicht das ich nicht immer noch gerne daddel, aber der Stellenwert ist signifikant geschwunden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2022)

Nach ein oder zwei Abenden ist mit *Lego City Undercover *Schluss. Fast alles entdeckt, nur zwei Levels noch auf 100% schaffen - dann sollte es mit locker 50 Stunden Spielzeit reichen. Mir fehlen zwar noch gefühlt etwa 100 Lego-Bewohner, aber so weit geht meine Komplettistenehre nicht als dass ich jetzt auch alles nach diesen Gelbköpfen absuche. 

Zwischendurch wurde auch eines meiner beiden Winter Sale-Einkäufe probegespielt: *The Room 4 - Old Sins*.
Die Room-Reihe ist eine solche von der ich problemlos unendlich viele Nachzügler annehmen würde. Die Null-Element-Suche ist auch im vierten Spiel natürlich die berühmte Karotte mit der gelockt und am Ende doch nur diffus erklärt wird ohne eine echte Auflösung des Ganzen zu liefern, aber das - die "Story" - ist auch ziemlich egal. Was die Entwickler da wieder an unglaublich detaillierten Apparaten mit all ihren beweglichen Einzelteilen zaubern ist schon eine Kunst.

Mir ist bewusst dass auch *The Room 4* relativ zügig durchzuspielen sein und es zum nächsten Spiel - den VR-Ableger *Dark Matter* nicht eingerechnet - wieder dauern wird... Aber auf Spiele wie diese wartet man liebend gerne.


----------



## sealofdarkness (4. Januar 2022)

In den letzten Wochen habe ich vor allem *Days Gone*, *Horizon: Zero Dawn, Half Life: Alyx *und *Hunt: Showdown* gezockt.

*Half Life: Alyx* - Mein erstes VR Game, das auch erstaunlich gut spielbar ist mit einer GTX 1070 und einem I7 7700K. Es spielt sich echt hervorragend und ist aus gutem Grund wohl das bisher beste VR Game auf dem Markt, zumindest als Gesamtpaket. Allerdings fühlen sich die letzten Abschnitte sehr gerusht an und es gibt kleinere Bugs, die bis heute nicht gefixt sind. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich mich mal mit dem Workshop Content befassen, besonders dieses Bioshock Ding, das sehr cool sein soll. Kurz und knapp: Ein Must Have für alle, die VR Spiele spielen.

*Days Gone - *Wie gut, dass ich das Spiel nicht auf der Konsole gespielt habe! Nach dem holprigen Release hatte ich erstmal keine Lust das Spiel auf der Playstation zu spielen. Als Sony aber anfing ihre Exclusives überraschenderweise auf den Pc zu portieren, war ich doch wieder interessiert. Besonders, weil die Konsolenversion gepatcht wurde und Zusatzinhalte erhielt, die auf dem PC auch verfügbar waren. Gameplaytechnisch ist das Spiel ganz gut soweit, aber es ist die Story, die mich motivierte immer weiter zu spielen. Ich empfand das pacing als sehr gelungen und größtenteils auch gut erzählt, und ich hoffe doch sehr, dass Sony doch ein grünes Licht für ein Sequel gibt. Verdient hätte es das alle mal. Und nach DEM Ende muss es auch fortgeführt werden 

*Horizon: Zero Dawn - *Das Spiel hatte ich noch vor Days Gone auf dem Rechner, allerdings nur ca. 20 Std. gespielt gehabt, ehe die Luft für längere Zeit raus war. Nun habe ich mir die letzten Tage Zeit genommen und es durchgezogen, und es ist ein richtig tolles Spiel, das jedoch an Anfängerfehlern oder Kleinigkeiten leidet, was vermutlich der Tatsache geschuldet ist, dass Guerilla Games noch nie zuvor ein derartiges Spiel entwickelt hat: Die Welt ist schön und groß, aber irgendwie fehlt das gewisse Etwas, das im Gedächtnis bleibt. Mit Maus und Tastatur ist das Spiel sehr gut spielbar, aber das Waffenrad ist sehr frickelig. Mich nervt es besonders, dass man das Waffenrad öffnen muss um Munition zu craften (Menü mal außen vor). Es ist mir schon oft passiert, dass die falsche Munition gecraftet wurde, weil ich die Maus nen kleines bisschen bewegt habe. Der Nahkampf ist auch ziemlich meh und echt nicht der Rede wert, wird aber im zweiten Teil sicherlich besser wie man den Trailern entnehmen kann. Und viele Sidequests sind auch nicht wirklich spannend bzw. die Dialoge sind echt verbessungswürdig. Die Hauptstory leidet auch etwas am Script, aber ist trotzdem gelungen.
Das Beste am Spiel sind aber, wer hätte das gedacht, die verschiedenen Maschinen mit ihren Designs, Stärken und Schwächen, und ihren Animationen. 
Was ich auch noch erwähnen muss ist der DLC The Frozen Wilds: Es ist einfach ein richtig guter DLC mit ner Menge Content (auch neuere Dinge) und einer guten Story. Das Spiel ist auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert und macht Lust auf das kommende Sequel.

*Hunt: Showdown - *Ein richtig spaßiges Game, dass man am besten mit einem Buddy spielt. Es gibt Runden, da steamrolled man sich durch und alles ist easy. Dann gibt es Runden in denen man nach gefühlt 10 Schritten erschossen wird. Und dann gibt es diese äußerst spannenden und intensiven Runden, die teils sehr chaotisch sind und wo man um sein virtuelles Leben kämpft. Es bietet meiner Meinung nach einen guten Spagat zwischen Verlustfrust und Belohnung. Einen Jäger zu verlieren ist echt nicht schlimm: Sobald man mit einem neuen Jäger eine Runde überlebt und den Boss und evtl ein paar Jäger gekillt hat, levelt der schnell hoch und man kann ihn mit Fähigkeiten ausstatten, die ihm oder ihr einen kleinen bis großen Vorteil verschaffen, je nachdem wie der eigene Spielstil ist und welches Loadout man benutzt. Für 20€ im Sale kann man durchaus mal reinschnuppern. Für mich hat es sich gelohnt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Januar 2022)

*A Plague Tale*
ist nun beendet nach fast 12 Stunden, hab ich quasi in einem Rutsch durchgespielt ohne was anderes nebenher zu zocken, was eher selten vorkommt. Aber es ist mal wieder erfrischend an der Hand geführt und durch Levelschläuche gezogen zu werden, statt ratlos in einer Open World herumzuirren. Nur die drei nervigen Bosskämpfe hätte ich nicht haben müssen, sowie das lasche und unmotivierende Craftingsystem. Die Göre hätte lieber mal ne Fackel herstellen sollen statt dem ganzen Alchemie-Budenzauber, wäre in vielen Situationen sinnvoller gewesen. Obwohl ich viel erkundet habe ist erstaunlich viel Sammelkram auf der Strecke geblieben. Damit kann ich allerdings leben.
Egal, ich werd auch den Nachfolger spielen und das Ding hier hätte für mich eine *8|10* erhalten.

PS: Das Spiel haben nur 42% der Spieler überhaupt beendet, was irgendwie traurig ist.


----------



## Zybba (4. Januar 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> PS: Das Spiel haben nur 42% der Spieler überhaupt beendet, was irgendwie traurig ist.


Nach heutigem Standard erscheint mir das recht viel.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Januar 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nach heutigem Standard erscheint mir das recht viel.



in der tat. ist ne relativ hohe quote.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Januar 2022)

*edit*

*Disco Elysium - The Final Cut*

Bei meinem Pile of Shame sollte ich mich eigentlich schämen auch nur daran zu denken ein größeres Spiel ein zweites Mal zu spielen. Aber ich habe gerade einen neuen Spielstand bei Disco Elysium begonnen,  zum ersten Mal auf deutsch.

Und ich liebe es immer noch! Da ich damals Ende 2019/Anfang 2020 auch "nur" die Releaseversion gespielt habe und nicht den The Final Cut, der (ich glaube) Anfang 2021 veröffentlicht wurde, sollte es auch ein bisschen Content geben, den ich noch nicht kenne.

Ich bin mir noch nicht 100%ig sicher, ob ich das komplette Spiel nochmal bis zum Ende durchspiele, aber ich bin recht optimistisch, dass mich Disco Elysium wieder länger fesseln wird und ich wieder ergründen werde, wie ich als Polizi... ähm, ich meine, als missverstandener Superstar in so einer Absteige enden konnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit Ende*



*Sherlock Holmes Chapter One*

Mit dem Spiel bin ich, nachdem ich über die Feiertage pausiert habe, auch endlich durch. Und mit "endlich" meine ich tatsächlich "endlich!". GOG sagt es waren 35 Stunden, fühlte sich aber mindestens doppelt so lang an.

Ich weiß nicht, was ich von dem Spiel halten soll. Einerseite hat es noch immer die wirklich durchdachten Ermittlungs-Spielmechaniken aus Crimes & Punishments und Devil's Daughter, die nach wie vor gut funktionieren und vor allem meine Verstand als Spieler respektieren, da man selbst die richtigen Schlüssen ziehen muss und nicht alles vorgekaut und analysiert bekommt. Auch einige der Fälle sind sehr gut erzählt und logisch klug aufgebaut.

Auf der anderen Seite hat das Spiel aber auch vieles, was einfach nur merkwürdig ist und nicht passt. Die Open World ist grafisch schön, aber bietet quasi keine direkten Interaktionsmöglichkeiten. Alles, was die zum Spiel hinzufügt, sind längere Laufwege, die man aber durch Schnellreisen abkürzen kann. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn selbst ich als jemand, der keine Schnellreise mag (eigentlich benutze ich die in anderen Spielen höchstens um Bugs zu begehen), die ständig benutze, warum überhaupt ne Open World einbauen?

Vielleicht für die ubisoftschen Nebenaufgaben, z. B. Schatzsuchen. Macht für ne Stunde Spaß, danach wird es extrem repetitiv. Manchmal muss man für Fälle auch Passanten auf der Straße nach Informationen fragen, aber dafür gibt es keine ausgearbeiteten Dialoge, sondern nur nen kurzen Einzeiler (der mit dem Thema nichts zutun hat) und ein Textfenster, das die erhaltenen Informationen anzeigt.

Die Fälle sind, wie gesagt, teilweise sehr gut erzählt, teilweise aber auch recht öde. Manchmal bekommt man einfach eine Reihe von Zeugenaussagen, guckt sich kurz nen Tatort an und stellt dann die Ereignisse nach. Das macht einmal Spaß, evtl. auch ein zweites Mal, aber danach wird's dann auch uninteressant, da diese Nebenmissionen immer gleich ablaufen.

Das schlimmste Feature waren für mich aber die Kämpfe. Die passen einfach gar nicht ins Spiel und fühlen sich an, als hätte man die am Ende der Entwicklung noch schnell hinzugefügt, weil irgendwer (Publisher?) gesagt hat: "Wir brauchen Kämpfe!" Die sind aber richtig schlechte gemacht. Die Steuerung ist komisch und die Gegner tragen teilweise lächerliche Panzerung, z. B. Armschienen aus Metall, die verhindern, dass man dem Gegner den Helm wegschießen kann. Ist genauso unlogisch, wie es klingt. Hätte man wirklich weglassen können.

Alles in allem ein Spiel mit ein paar wirklich gut gemachten Kriminalfällen und Spielmechaniken, die das Mitdenken des Spielers erfordern, andererseits sehr viel statisches Open World Gewusel a la Ubisoft, das viel zu viel Platz einnimmt. Ich hoffe, das zukünftige Spiele der Reihe sich wieder mehr an den Vorgängern und den Romanen orientieren. Das hier war für mich persönlich einer der schwächsten Sherlock Holmes Teile bisher, trotz einiger guter Fälle und Spielmechaniken.

Und sorry für die Wall of Text 

*edit* Spoiler zur Endsequenz des Spiels



Spoiler: Spoiler zur Endsequenz des Spiels



Und warum hat Watson, nachdem man sein Aussehen schon in Devil's Daughter gegenüber den Vorgängern massiv geändert hat, jetzt nochmal ein komplett anderes Aussehen bekommen? Gerade wenn ein einzelnes Entwicklerstudio für eine Spielereihe zuständig ist, dann sollten die doch zumindest das Aussehen der wichtigsten Protagonisten zumindest halbwegs konsistent halten.


----------



## Loosa (4. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich zocke mal wieder Horizon: Zero Dawn (PC). mMn immernoch eines der schönsten Spiele, die in den letzten Jahren released worden sind. Und es macht auch spielerisch richtig gut Laune.


Wunderschönes Spiel und auch coole Mechaniken.

Ich fand nur absolut ätzend, dass man kaum 10 Meter gehen konnte ohne auf das nächste Rudel Viecher zu stoßen. Es gab Null Platz um einfach auch ein Stück unbesorgt zu sprinten. Kurz nach der Startregion habe ich's dann sein lassen. Das war mir zu übervölkert/stressig.


----------



## MrFob (4. Januar 2022)

Ich spiel grade das *"Drakening of Tristram" *Event in *Diablo 3* (zum ersten mal, hab's die letzten Jahre immer verpasst).
Hmmm, naja, bin ehrlich gesagt etwas enttaeuscht. Die Sounds, Monster und Item Sskins aus Diablo 1 sind zwar ganz cool und bringen schon viel Nostalgie rueber aber die Dungeons sind ja quasi nur die aehnlich aussehenden aus Diablo 3 (zumindest bisher, bin so bei der Haelfte etwa). Schade, hatte schon gedacht, dass sie etwas eigenes bauen, was sich mehr an den alten D1 Dungeon Designs orientiert. Ausserdem sind die Stockwerke extrem klein. Ich dachte die machen auch ne prozedurale Generierung etwa in der Groesse und Art des ersten Teils. Hm, war vielleicht etwas zu viel erwartet. Durchspielen werde ich es auf jeden Fall noch. Die Sounds alleine sind schon sehr cool. Echt witzig, wie einen das direkt wieder zurueckversetzt. 




Loosa schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Spiel und auch coole Mechaniken.
> 
> Ich fand nur absolut ätzend, dass man kaum 10 Meter gehen konnte ohne auf das nächste Rudel Viecher zu stoßen. Es gab Null Platz um einfach auch ein Stück unbesorgt zu sprinten. Kurz nach der Startregion habe ich's dann sein lassen. Das war mir zu übervölkert/stressig.


Kann ich zwar am Anfang schon Nachvollziehen, aber du kannst eigentlich immer einfach an Viechern vorbeilaufen, die du nicht bekaempfen willst. Spaeter dann, wenn du eine ordentliche Stealth-Ruestung hast musst du ausserdem sehr nah ran gehen, damit sie dich ueberhaupt bemerken. Im grossen und ganze geht's also schon finde ich. Aber jo, die Welt ist ordentlich "verseucht" mit Viechern, das stimmt.

Ansonsten stimme ich dem Hammel () zu: Eines der besten Spiele (wenn nicht sogar das beste) der letzten Jahre.


----------



## MarcHammel (4. Januar 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Spiel und auch coole Mechaniken.
> 
> Ich fand nur absolut ätzend, dass man kaum 10 Meter gehen konnte ohne auf das nächste Rudel Viecher zu stoßen. Es gab Null Platz um einfach auch ein Stück unbesorgt zu sprinten. Kurz nach der Startregion habe ich's dann sein lassen. Das war mir zu übervölkert/stressig.


Stimmt. Das macht auch die Kämpfe oft stressig, weil viel zu oft noch was dazu kommt und man sich auch kaum wirklich frei bewegen oder flüchten kann, ohne in die nächste Gruppe zu laufen. 

Aber abseits davon ist es echt gut.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Januar 2022)

*Disco Elysium - The Final Cut*

Als ich vor einigen Tagen ein zweites Mal mit dem Spiel begonnen habe, hab ich nur gedacht: Ich hab Bock das nochmal zu spielen.

Aber nachdem ich jetzt einige Stunden im Spiel drin bin überlege ich, wie ich eigentlich spielen möchte. Beim ersten Mal Ende 2019/Anfang 2020 wollte ich den Fall lösen und den Protagonisten vor Schaden bewahren, um ein möglichst gutes Ende erreichen, und das ist mir (mit ein paar kleinen Abstrichen) auch gelungen.

Aber jetzt hab ich in den ersten Spielstunden schon so viele WTF- und Fremdschäm-Momente durch andere Entscheidungen und verpatzte Würfelproben gehabt, dass ich mir denke: Ich hab das Spiel damals gut durchgespielt, warum lasse ich es nicht einfach mal eskalieren? Ich werde nicht gezielt darauf hinarbeiten, aber ich werde auch den Teufel tun etwas zu unternehmen, um das zu verhindern.

Und ich bin wirklich neugierig, wie viel Entgleisung das Spiel wirklich zulassen wird. Ich fürchte aber Disco Elysium wird eine MENGE Eskalation zulassen und ich freue mich darauf, hab aber auch irgendwie Angst:



Spoiler: Evtl. NSFW






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nur ein paar Beispiele.

Das Tolle am Spiel ist: Man ist bei seinen Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten wirklich an den Charakter und dessen Stats und Erfahrungen gebunden. Wenn ein Dialog in eine bestimmte Richtung läuft und man verpatzt ne Würfelprobe, dann bleiben einem irgendwann nur noch solche Dialogoptionen übrig. Und dass der Protagonist einfach nur komplett durch ist und sich vor Start der Spielhandlung drei Tage lang fast totgesoffen hat, was zu nem kompletten Blackout geführt hat, macht es sicher nicht einfacher.

Und ehrlich gesagt liebe ich das Spiel dafür. Der Charakter entwickelt seine Gedanken und Überzeugungen basierend auf den Entscheidungen des Spielers und den damit verbundenen Würfelproben, ganz wie bei einem Pen & Paper RPG mit einem gnadenlosen und kreativen Spielleiter. Und wenn sich diese Gedanken und Überzeugungen beim Charakter festgesetzt haben, dann MUSS er halt danach handeln. Eine andere Option zu wählen wäre Out of Charakter, ist daher meist nicht möglich und das wäre dann auch kein echtes Rollenspiel mehr.

Und es ist halt einfach alles so verdammt gut geschrieben, selbst die deutsche Übersetzung ist bisher richtig gut gelungen.


----------



## golani79 (6. Januar 2022)

Irgendwie bekomme ich auch immer mehr Lust auf Disco Elysium .. 

Wie lange dauert denn ein Durchgang ca.?


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Januar 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomme ich auch immer mehr Lust auf Disco Elysium ..
> 
> Wie lange dauert denn ein Durchgang ca.?


Für die englische Version hab ich damals knapp unter 45 Stunden gebraucht. Generell sind meine Englischkenntnisse nicht schlecht, aber Disco Elysium war da schon sehr anspruchsvoll. Auf Deutsch spielt es sich für mich auf jeden Fall flüssiger. Ich würde schätzen 30 bis 40 Stunden, je nach Spielverlauf.


----------



## Vordack (7. Januar 2022)

Brauche einen neuen PC  

Hab gestern mit Solasta - Crown of the Magister angefangen. Zuerst Details auf Niedrig gesetzt. Am Anfang ging es eigentlich. Auch die ersten Monster waren rucklig, aber okay. Also Schatten komplett deaktiviert. Paar Minuten später habe ich entnervt ausgemacht. Es war nur noch eine einzige Ruckelpartie (0,5-4 FPS?) bei mehreren Monstern.

Naja, werde ich wohl Tetris oder Pong probieren. Hoffentlich haben die kein Grafikupgrade erhalten


----------



## golani79 (7. Januar 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Für die englische Version hab ich damals knapp unter 45 Stunden gebraucht. Generell sind meine Englischkenntnisse nicht schlecht, aber Disco Elysium war da schon sehr anspruchsvoll. Auf Deutsch spielt es sich für mich auf jeden Fall flüssiger. Ich würde schätzen 30 bis 40 Stunden, je nach Spielverlauf.


Hab es mir eben geholt .. Mal sehen, wo / wann ich es reinquetsche 😅


----------



## Vordack (7. Januar 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Für die englische Version hab ich damals knapp unter 45 Stunden gebraucht. Generell sind meine Englischkenntnisse nicht schlecht, aber Disco Elysium war da schon sehr anspruchsvoll. Auf Deutsch spielt es sich für mich auf jeden Fall flüssiger. Ich würde schätzen 30 bis 40 Stunden, je nach Spielverlauf.


Ich hab jetzt auch damit angefangen (mal wieder...). Bin nie weit gekommen, mal sehen ons diesmal besser wird


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Januar 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Brauche einen neuen PC
> 
> Hab gestern mit Solasta - Crown of the Magister angefangen. Zuerst Details auf Niedrig gesetzt. Am Anfang ging es eigentlich. Auch die ersten Monster waren rucklig, aber okay. Also Schatten komplett deaktiviert. Paar Minuten später habe ich entnervt ausgemacht. Es war nur noch eine einzige Ruckelpartie (0,5-4 FPS?) bei mehreren Monstern.
> 
> *Naja, werde ich wohl Tetris oder Pong probieren. Hoffentlich haben die kein Grafikupgrade erhalten *


Selbstverständlich. Dank Raytracing gibt es nun realistische Spiegelungen und Belichtung. Du hast nun das Gefühl als ob dir die Balken / der Ball mitten in die Visage zufliegen/zufliegt. ^^


----------



## Vordack (7. Januar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich. Dank Raytracing gibt es nun realistische Spiegelungen und Belichtung. Du hast nun das Gefühl als ob dir die Balken / der Ball mitten in die Visage zufliegen/zufliegt. ^^


Scheisse VR-Only


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Januar 2022)

*The Room 4: Old Sins*

Nach 4 Stunden 5 von 9 Kapitel erledigt. Bin wieder einmal schwer beeindruckt wie raffiniert die Rätsel aufgebaut sind... Und mit der visuellen Gestaltung übertreffen sich die Entwickler wieder einmal selbst. Unfassbar wie viele Überraschungen in diesem "Zauberkasten" von Modell stecken. Und erstmals gibt es sogar ein Paar Fetzen Sprachausgabe - in Deutsch! 

Edit: 6/9. 

Edit2: 7/9. Plötzlich gehts zügig voran. 

Edit: Nach 5,7 Stunden ist das Null-Element mein. 

Fazit: Wie die vorherigen *Rooms* waren auch dieses wieder mal herausragend.


----------



## sealofdarkness (9. Januar 2022)

*Resident Evil 4 Vr*

Schon erstaunlich, dass ein angepasstes "Flatscreen" Game mit einem reinen VR Titel wie Half Life: Alyx mithalten kann. Grafisch ist letzteres natürlich um Meilen besser und aktueller, aber spielspaß- und gameplaytechnisch ist Resi vielleicht sogar ein Stück besser... Bin mir noch nicht sicher, da ich noch nicht sonderlich weit bin. Ich habe gestern erstmal Ashley befreit und stehe kurz vorm Dorfboss mit dem mächtigen Bart. Ich hoffe, dass Capcom nochmal einen VR Modus für Village entwickelt, natürlich mit Full motion Control.

*Assassin's Creed Valhalla - DLCs*
Eigentlich war ich von Valhalla etwas enttäuscht und wollte mir den Season Pass nicht holen... doch dann war der Season Pass im Sale für 15€ und dann dachte ich mir "jo ok, nimmste mit" und seitdem spiel ich den Irland DLC. Was soll ich sagen, es gibt kaum nennenswerte Veränderungen, die das Spiel besser oder großartig anders machen. Es ist bisher einfach nur mehr von dem was man schon hatte. Ich bin froh, dass ich nur 15€ ausgegeben habe und nicht 40.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Januar 2022)

*Styx Shards of Darkness* beendet. Toller Nachfolger zum ersten Teil. Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht zu schleichen, zumal dieses Genre momentan sowieso unterrepräsentiert ist. Tolle, riesige Level mit massenhaft Möglichkeiten Gegner auszuschalten oder einfach zu umgehen. Die Grafik (Uengine) hat auch nochmal deutlich zugelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (11. Januar 2022)

Nach immer *Shadow of the Tombraider*

Bei den Gräbern muss man teilweise bissl knobeln, gut so.
Aber kein Vergleicht zu Uncharted. Da muss man Rätsel lösen mit dem Handbuch in der Hand.
Räder drehen, damit die Zeichen Sinn ergeben.
Lara macht 80% der Anwendung der Recherchen selbständig... langweilig
Wenn wir schon bei langweilig sind: Die Dialoge sind sowas von gähn. Ich muss mich zwingen, diese nicht zu überspringen. Auch da ist Uncharted so oder so im längen besser.

Hingegen finde ich die Sammelobjekte spannend, da immer eine kleine Geschichte dahinter erzählt wird, welche um einiges spannender sind als das Gequasel in den Zwischensequenzen.

und wenn wir schon bei der Kritik sind:
Diese sich wiederholenden, engen Passagen, welche wohl den dazu dienen im Hintergrund den Level zu laden sind ebenfalls recht mühsam. Vor allem, wenn sie zwischen zwei Checkpoint liegen.

Aber spielerisch wirds mich bis zum Schluss bringen, nehme ich an


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Januar 2022)

*Halo 1 Remaster* aus der Masterchief Collection

Das Paket hab ich mir irgendwann im letzten Jahr gekauft und die Vorgeschichte (Halo Reach) gespielt. Kein Meisterwerk, aber trotzdem ganz interessant. Vor allem die fetten Schiffe (das Allianz Trägerschiff, aber auch andere) fand ich richtig toll inszeniert.

An sich spielt sich Halo 1 nahezu identisch und die Story und alles interessieren mich auch irgendwie, aber, alter Falter... diese Leveldesigns sind teilweise echt übel. Die Außenabschnitte gehen ja noch und sehen auch ganz gut aus für so ein altes Konsolenspiel, aber die Innenbereiche sind extrem repetitiv aufgebaut:

Immer wieder die gleichen Levelbausteine in Folge: Folge den Pfeilen auf dem Boden durch Raum Typ A, gefolgt von Gang, gefolgt von Raum Typ A, gefolgt von Gang, gefolgt von Raum Typ A, gefolgt von Brücke (endlich mal Abwechslung), gefolgt von Gang, gefolgt von Raum Typ A, gefolgt von Gang, gefolgt von Raum Typ A, gefolgt von Gang, evtl. ein paar Treppen und ne nette Aussicht in einen Schacht,  gefolgt von Raum Typ A, gefolgt von Brücke Teil 2 (die zweite Seite der Brücke von vorher), gefolgt von Gang, gefolgt von Raum Typ A, gefolgt von Gang gefolgt von Raum Typ A. Und jeder Raum Typ A ist mit den gleichen Gegnertypen gefüllt. An der Stelle hab ich erstmal wieder abgebrochen. Das ist mir zu monoton.

Die Story und Lore der Halo Reihe interessieren mich auf jeden Fall, aber an dieser Stelle bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich das Spiel weiterspielen möchte. Selten so ein ideenloses und generisches Leveldesign in einem Shooter gesehen, der nicht einmal aus nem prozeduralen Levelgenerator stammt, soweit ich weiß.



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> *Styx Shards of Darkness* beendet. Toller Nachfolger zum ersten Teil. Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht zu schleichen, zumal dieses Genre momentan sowieso unterrepräsentiert ist. Tolle, riesige Level mit massenhaft Möglichkeiten Gegner auszuschalten oder einfach zu umgehen. Die Grafik (Uengine) hat auch nochmal deutlich zugelegt.


Hab ich auch schon länger auf dem Schirm. Würde sich Teil 2 storymäßig lohnen, ohne Teil 1 zu kennen, oder sollte man auf jeden Fall beide Teile in Folge spielen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Januar 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon länger auf dem Schirm. Würde sich Teil 2 storymäßig lohnen, ohne Teil 1 zu kennen, oder sollte man auf jeden Fall beide Teile in Folge spielen?


Nein, braucht man nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2022)

Obwohl Teil 1 auch ziemlich gut ist (finde ich).


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Januar 2022)

Ich baue gerade Zwergenbehausungen in Craft the World




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....und nebenher geht noch etwas AOE 2 DE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Januar 2022)

*Unravel Two*

Da ich diese kurzen, rätsellastigen Puzzle-Plattformer vom Schlage *Inside, Limbo, Black* und Co. sehr mag hab ich mir beim jüngsten Winter Sale das Abenteuer-Sequel des Wollknäul-Helden Yarny gegönnt. War seltsamerweise um einiges günstiger als der Erstling...

Bin momentan im dritten Level, und bisher gefällts mir recht gut. Visuell teilweise SEHR ansprechend, vor allem wenn es ins Freie geht glänzt die Spielwelt mit viel Abwechslung. Was uns das  Spiel mit den ganzen schemenhaft gezeigten Menschen im Hintergrund genau erzählen will werden wohl die wenigsten - wohl nur die Entwickler selbst - erahnen können. Für mich sind das Alltagsmomente ohne konkrete Verbindung mit Yarny und seinem blaufarbigen Begleiter.

Die Rätsel- und Geschicklichkeitspassagen die es zu überwinden gilt fallen auch ganz gut aus, jedoch fand ich die Kopfnüsse von den Playdead-Spielen wesentlich anspruchsvoller. *Unravel Two* hält für meinen Geschmack zu sehr an physikalischen Aufgaben fest, Logik-, Mechanik- oder Schalterrätsel sind hingegen äußerst rar. Aber vielleicht kommt da noch was in den nächsten Levels.

Und mit der Steuerung ist das auch so ne Sache. Der Sinn der Zeitlupenfunktion erschließt sich mir persönlich nicht da ich keine großartige Verlangsamung verspüre. Ansonsten kommt es zu keinerlei Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Januar 2022)

Nachdem wir ein neues Coop Spiel für unsere gemeinsamen Spieleabende zu dritt brauchten haben wir uns mal umorientiert.

*Generation Zero* ist einfach verschenktes Potenzial an allen Ecken und Enden und wird schnell langweilig.
Dabei wollten wir es mögen. 😉

*Sea of Thieves* hatte auf dem ersten Blick alles was Spass machen könnte.
Piraten nebst Aufgaben, Seeungeheuer, Schatzsuche, ...
Nur leider wurde das Spiel an Coopspieler vorbei designt, man muß zum Ende der Speilsession alles verkaufen und kann nur Gold/andere Währung sowie Items am Char behalten, alles andere wird zurückgesetzt.
Wie man unter den Bedingungen 72? Inseln erforschen soll und Aufgaben auch mal über mehrere Sessions erledigen ... keine Ahnung. 😥    

Nun versuchen wir uns an *Grounded* ... wobei ich bislang da auch nicht so 100% glücklich mit bin ... naja, mal sehen. 🤨


im SP versuche ich gerade *Mass Effect: Andromeda* (recht neu im GP) eine Chance zu geben, bislang werde ich aber noch nicht so richtig grün damit.
Fesseln tut mich da bislang noch nichts, vieles spielt sich da irgendwie komisch ... wie aus dem letzten Jahrtausend ... sagt irgendwas in mir, kann das aber noch nicht so recht festmachen. 🤔


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Obwohl Teil 1 auch ziemlich gut ist (finde ich).


Okay, schaue ich mir dann evtl. doch mal an. Ich erinnere mich nur, dass ich damals von mehreren Leuten gehört habe, dass Teil 1 vom Leveldesign her nicht so toll sein soll, daher hatte ich gegrübelt ob ich nicht evtl. direkt mit Teil 2 anfange.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Januar 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Okay, schaue ich mir dann evtl. doch mal an. Ich erinnere mich nur, dass ich damals von mehreren Leuten gehört habe, dass Teil 1 vom Leveldesign her nicht so toll sein soll, daher hatte ich gegrübelt ob ich nicht evtl. direkt mit Teil 2 anfange.


Die moderneren Versionen die Handlungsmäßig teilweise davor liegen dürften wohl eher das sein wo man aus heutiger Sicht Begeisterung aufbauen kann.
Ich weiß nicht mehr welche Teile das genau waren, aber die "alten" waren in Punkto Leveldesign stellenweise echt anstrengend. 🤨

Eine echte Begeisterung bzw. zumindest das Verständnis dafür kam bei erst bei den Letzteren auf.
Das letzte der Masterchief Collection und Halo:Infinite waren dann auf dem von mir erwarteten Stand. 😉


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Die moderneren Versionen die Handlungsmäßig teilweise davor liegen dürften wohl eher das sein wo man aus heutiger Sicht Begeisterung aufbauen kann.
> Ich weiß nicht mehr welche Teile das genau waren, aber die "alten" waren in Punkto Leveldesign stellenweise echt anstrengend. 🤨
> 
> Eine echte Begeisterung bzw. zumindest das Verständnis dafür kam bei erst bei den Letzteren auf.
> Das letzte der Masterchief Collection und Halo:Infinite waren dann auf dem von mir erwarteten Stand. 😉


In diesem Fall meinte ich die Styx-Reihe, die LouisLoiselle erwähnt hatte, nicht Halo.

Bei Halo hab ich noch ein wenig gegooglet, da scheint wohl tatsächlich der erste Teil die meiste Kritik in Sachen Leveldesign bekommen zu haben (viel Copy & Paste). Spiele ich aber trotzdem bei Gelegenheit weiter, evtl. schaue ich mir auch das Ende von Teil 1 bei Youtube an und mache dann mit Halo 2 weiter.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Januar 2022)

Hab gerade mal in *the Anacrusis* einige Minuten verbracht (2 Matches) ...

Was für ein Rotz !
Echt passable Graphik und 70er Star Trek Setting ... soweit noch alles OK
Aber dann ... sinnloses Gegnergespawne die dann direkt auf den Spieler zurennen sobald sie ihn wahrgenommen haben, keine klaren Missionsziele und damit einhergehende Verwirrung.
Selbst wenn man ein Spiel mit "nur Freunde" öffnet werden fehlende Plätze mit anderen aufgefüllt.🙄

Im Vergleich zu *Vermintide* oder *World War Z* aus meiner Sicht absolut einfallslos.
Aber OK ich fand *Back4Blood *auch nicht dolle.🤔


----------



## McDrake (15. Januar 2022)

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider (Definitive Edition) *zu Ende

Schönes Ende und grundsätzlich gut unterhaltene 50 (?!) Stunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Nein, das Bild hat nix mit dem Ende zu tun  )


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Januar 2022)

*Cyberpunk 2077*

Ich glaube, heute bringe ich das endlich zuende, hab gerade die letzte Hauptquestreihe gestartet. Bin ehrlich gesagt froh, wenn ich damit durch bin. Ich hab wenige Wochen nach Release gestartet und immer wieder längere Pausen gemacht, bin aktuell bei 126 Stunden oder so.

Auch wenn die Grafik größtenteils toll ist, die Stadt sehr detailliert und alles. Aber Cyberpunk 2077 ist für mich ein Paradebeispiel, wie eine Open World nicht funktionieren sollte. Für mich ist das Ubisoft-Formel pur. Überall ist alles vollgestopft mit sinnlosen, repetitiven und extrem lieblosen Nebenaufgaben, die andauernd aufdringlich versuchen einen von den grundsätzlich gut gemachten Quests abzulenken und man kann die mit diesen Nebenaufgaben verbundenen ständigen Telefonanrufe nicht einmal ablehnen.

Aber die Geschichte selbst, die Lore und einige der Charaktere fand ich ziemlich gut. Nicht auf dem Level von The Witcher 3, aber ich hatte Spaß dran.

Und zur Technik: Vieles hat sich verbessert seit Release. Die Performance ist größtenteils okay, ich hatte schon länger keinen schweren Bug mehr, aber alles ist immer noch vollgestopft mit kleinen Glitches aller Art: Texturen und 3d-Modelle, die nach dem Laden eines Spielstands nicht laden, fehlende Sounds, verbuggte Animationen in Zwischensequenzen,  schwebende Fahrzeuge, die die Kollisionsabfrage des Bodens ignorieren, KI, die einen selbst oder "Leichen" durch Wände sieht, extrem träges LOD-Streaming trotz SSD etc. Da muss definitiv noch einiges passieren, damit das Spiel wirklich rund läuft. Qualität sieht anders aus, da helfen auch die tollen RTX Effekte nicht. Andere Spiele haben zwar ähnliche Probleme, aber die meisten nicht in der Menge.

Ob ich DLCs kaufen werde, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Da müsste sich qualitativ schon vieles verbessern, damit ich da nochmal Geld ausgebe. Wenn sich da nicht enorm was ändert, dann werde ich wohl verzichten.


----------



## McDrake (16. Januar 2022)

*Days Gone* (knappe 2 Stunden)
Jup, genau so hab ichs mir vorgestellt... und fesselt mich grade ziemlich
Tolle Charaktere, welche auch entsprechende gute geschriebene Dialoge führen können.
Da fällt der Gegensatz zu Tomb Raider halt schon extrem auf, wenn man diese zwei Titel kurz nacheinander spielt.

Was mir ein wenig Sorgen macht:
Ich wechsle zwischen Maus/Tastatur und Pad (beim Fahren)
Hab bis jetzt noch nicht rausgefunden, wie man die Steuerung in der Vertikalen umstellen kann, damit sie FÜR MICH immer passt, da ich beim Pad grundsätzlich "umkehren" muss.
Aber ein ganz kleines Übel... man ist ja noch lernfähig


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Januar 2022)

*Cyberpunk 2077*

Kleines Update: Ich bin durch. Die Abschlussmission fand ich furchtbar gemacht (Gameplay, KI, grafische und spielerische Glitches), man merkte einfach an allen Ecken und Enden, dass die Engine nicht für diese Art Gameplay gemacht ist.

Aber das Ende der Geschichte fand ich super und ich bin froh, dass ich's selbst gespielt habe, selbst die Entscheidungen getroffen habe, und das Ganze nicht als Lets Play angeschaut habe oder sowas. Es hat einfach funktioniert und (für mich) war's wohl das beste Ende, das ich kriegen konnte. Ich könnte jetzt nochmal neu laden und andere Enden testen, aber ehrlich gesagt: Will ich nicht, das hier war mein Ende und das war genau richtig.



Spoiler: Cyberpunk 2077 Spoiler zum Ende der Hauptstory



Ich hab mich am Ende entschieden mit den Aldecaldos Arasaka zu stürmen. Bei der Wahl, ob ich in Vs Körper zurückkehre, hab ich mich entschieden V mit Alt hinter die Blackwall zu gehen zu lassen und Johnny Vs Körper zu überlassen. Fühlte sich einfach richtig an, vor allem da V ohnehin nur noch ein paar Monate zu leben gehabt hätte, Johnny aber mehr Zeit hat, da Vs Körper sich durch den Chip an Johnnys Charakter angepasst hat.



Aber auch, wenn ich das Ende wirklich toll fand und einige der Charaktere (Johnny, Jacky, Misty, Judy, Vic und weitere) echt mochte und die Dialoge (gerade in den ruhigen Abschnitten des Spiels) wirklich genossen habe... dieses unfertige Stück Software wird jetzt von der Platte geschmissen.

Wirklich schade, dass das Spiel auch über ein Jahr nach Release noch in so einem schlechten technischen Zustand ist. Fühlt sich an, als hätten sich die Entwickler völlig übernommen und das richtige Spiel mit der falschen Engine entwickelt. Wie sowas nach dem grundsätzlich sehr rund funktionierenden The Witcher 3 passieren konnte, ist mir ein Rätsel. Vor allem, da Cyberpunk 2077 ja meines Wissens nach schon zu Witcher 2 Zeiten zumindest geplant war.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. Januar 2022)

*Far Cry 6*

So bin nun durch damit. Gute 90 Stunden. Spielfortschritt: 101,8%. Was auch immer das heißt. 

Sehr gutes Spiel. Für mich das beste Far Cry. Und vermutlich auch mein letztes wenn sie jetzt auf ihren Live Service Kram setzen.

War genau das was ich von einem Far Cry erwarte und auch haben möchte. Wobei es sich gegen Ende schon etwas gezogen hat. Die anderen Teile hatte ich alle spätestens nach ca. 50 Stunden durch. 
Sowas wie die Autorennen habe ich dabei jetzt nichtmal gemacht und den ganzen Sammelkram habe ich auch nur mitgenommen wenn ich es grade gefunden hatte.

Paar kleine Kritikpunkte hätte ich aber auch. Zum einen gabs am Anfang das Problem mit dem Respawnen der Gegner was schon sehr nervig war. Wurde dann wohl irgendwann gefixt. Zumindest war mir dass in der zweiten hälfte nicht mehr so negativ aufgefallen.
Dann hatte ich wohl immer wieder einen kleinen Bug. Wenn ich die Waffe rausgeholt und direkt geschossen habe war für 2-3 Sekunden kein Fadenkreuz zu sehen und ich habe auch nichts getroffen obwohl ich direkt den Gegner anvisiert hatte. Keine Ahnung. Als das Fadenkreuz dann angezeigt wurde war alles normal. War trotzdem manchmal nervig wenn man ein volles Magazin auf einen Gegner abfeuert und nichts passiert.
Die Supremos fand ich anfangs ne coole Idee. Habe ich dann aber nur paar mal im ganzen Spiel benutzt. War die meiste Zeit eh eher Lautlos unterwegs und wenn es dann mal großes geballer gab dann habe ich vergessen dass ich den Supremo habe. 
Und bei der ganzen Ausrüstung hatte man irgendwann leider keine Motivation mehr etwas daran zu ändern. Nach 30-40 Stunden hatte ich ein gutes Setup und daran hat sich bis zum Ende nichts mehr geändert.

Jetzt nach dem Ende wurden wohl einige Außenposten wieder von den Feinden übernommen die man jetzt wieder zurückerobern kann. Mache ich vielleicht irgendwann mal wenn ich wieder Bock auf sowas haben sollte.
Als nächstes mache ich mich aber erstmal an Life is Strange True Colors.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Januar 2022)

Es hat begonnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Januar 2022)

*Unravel Two* - Made in 8 hours. 
Bleibe dabei: Ein bildschöner Puzzle-Plattformer - besonders auf der Oberfläche und in der Nähe von Gewässern haben die Landschaften einen extremen hohen 3D-Effekt -, zur Meisterklasse eines *Inside* oder *Limbo* hat aber doch etwas gefehlt.

Eigentlich wollte ich noch die 7 Levels nochmal in besseren Zeiten absolvieren um Gold-Achievements zu ergattern, doch das ist schwerer als angenommen. Vor allem die finalen Levels haben einen zu hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad und Trial&Error-Faktor, das würde mich nur frusten.

Ich nehme darum erstmal etwas Abstand davon bevor ich mich nochmal daran versuche. Stattdessen gehe ich frivolen wie schlüpfigen Abenteuern und Gags nach und begleite Larry Laffer bei seiner Frauensuche in *Wet Dreams Don't Dry*. Freue mich jetzt schon auf diverse platte Witze und Abfuhren.


----------



## Loosa (22. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XYLlBmY31w4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MarcHammel (23. Januar 2022)

*God of War (PC)*

Mein dritter Durchgang ist nun durch und jetzt hole ich NG+ nach.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Januar 2022)

*Cleo - A Pirate's Tale*

Ist ein spielerischer Liebesbrief an diverse Adventureklassiker der frühen 90er Jahre, z. B. Zelda - A Link to the Past, aber vor allem Monkey Island. Das Piratensetting und die lustigen (und komplett deutsch und richtig gut vertonten) Dialoge erinnern stark an Monkey Island, während die Grafik eher an die isometrischen RPGs und Action Adventures aus SNES Zeiten erinnern.

Ist ein sehr schönes Spiel bisher mit vielen abgedrehten Ideen, Anspielungen und Dialogen. Die Rätsel sind nicht allzu anspruchsvoll, aber trotzdem nett gemacht, die Inseln sind abwechslungsreich und die Kämpfe (gab es bisher nur als Tutorial, keine Ahnung, wie viel da noch kommt) sind auch nicht schwer. Dazu gibt es als Minispiel noch ein Kartenwürfelspiel. Eigentlich hasse ich Kartenminispiele, aber das hier finde ich ganz okay. 

Aber um spielerische Herausforderung geht es in dem Spiel auch gar nicht. Cleo - A Pirate's Tale fühlt sich einfach gut an und weckt ne Menge Adventure Nostalgie. Für den Preis von ca. 12 EUR auf jeden Fall ein nettes kleines Retro Adventure.



Danach hab ich gerade irgendwie tierisch Bock auf die *Mass Effect Trilogie*. Nachdem ich in der letzten Zeit viel SciFi konsumiert habe (The Expanse, Star Trek Beyond, Cyberpunk 2077, Halo) bin ich im Moment irgendwie im Weltraum-Fieber. 

Ich hab nur ein bisschen Angst vor dem Umfang: Für Cyberpunk 2077 hab ich über ein Jahr gebraucht (häufiger längere Pausen gemacht) und die Mass Effect Trilogie hat zwar keine riesige Open World, aber dafür sind's halt drei recht umfangreiche Spiele.

Aber, alter Falter, hab ich da gerade Bock drauf!


----------



## MarcHammel (23. Januar 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Danach hab ich gerade irgendwie tierisch Bock auf die *Mass Effect Trilogie*. Nachdem ich in der letzten Zeit viel SciFi konsumiert habe (The Expanse, Star Trek Beyond, Cyberpunk 2077, Halo) bin ich im Moment irgendwie im Weltraum-Fieber.
> 
> Ich hab nur ein bisschen Angst vor dem Umfang: Für Cyberpunk 2077 hab ich über ein Jahr gebraucht (häufiger längere Pausen gemacht) und die Mass Effect Trilogie hat zwar keine riesige Open World, aber dafür sind's halt drei recht umfangreiche Spiele.
> 
> Aber, alter Falter, hab ich da gerade Bock drauf!


Was ME1 angeht, war ich überrascht, dass ich gar nicht sooo lange dafür gebraucht habe. Glaub, um die 20-25h. Ich hab zwar nicht alles, wohl aber das meiste erledigt. Hatte die Spielzeit umfangreicher in Erinnerung.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Was ME1 angeht, war ich überrascht, dass ich gar nicht sooo lange dafür gebraucht habe. Glaub, um die 20-25h. Ich hab zwar nicht alles, wohl aber das meiste erledigt. Hatte die Spielzeit umfangreicher in Erinnerung.


Yep, ME1 hatte viel Copy & Paste Füllmaterial in Form von Planetenerkundungen. Aber ich weiß noch, dass ich für Teil 2 damals recht lange gebraucht habe (50 bis 80 Stunden würde ich schätzen, war allerdings offline, daher hab ich keine Aufzeichungen). Teil 3 hab ich nie gespielt.


----------



## MarcHammel (23. Januar 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Yep, ME1 hatte viel Copy & Paste Füllmaterial in Form von Planetenerkundungen. Aber ich weiß noch, dass ich für Teil 2 damals recht lange gebraucht habe (50 bis 80 Stunden würde ich schätzen, war allerdings offline, daher hab ich keine Aufzeichungen). Teil 3 hab ich nie gespielt.


Auch bei Teil 2 hab ich kaum mehr als 40h gebraucht.


----------



## McDrake (23. Januar 2022)

Noch immer *Days Gone*
Schade, dass die Welt irgendwie leer wirkt.
Also klar, da ist nicht mehr viel los. Aber es gibt praktisch nix zu erkunden was sich lohnt.
Auch das Inventarsystem finde ich ein wenig komisch: Für mit geführte/gekaufte Waffen finden man praktisch keine Munition. Hingegen haben alle NPCs dann andere Waffen und deren Muni passt dann halt nicht in die eigene :/
Naja, hatte bisher keinen Munitionsmangel.

Die Atmosphäre finde ich aber nach wie vor sehr stimmig und die verschiedenen missionsstränge sind gut geschrieben.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Auch bei Teil 2 hab ich kaum mehr als 40h gebraucht.


Vielleicht täuscht mich meine Erinnerung auch. Ist schon ein Weilchen her, evtl. hab ich auch getrödelt.


----------



## MarcHammel (23. Januar 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Vielleicht täuscht mich meine Erinnerung auch. Ist schon ein Weilchen her, evtl. hab ich auch getrödelt.


Wenn man der Meinung ist, um die 80h darin investiert zu haben, hat man vermutlich mehrere Stunden Toilettenpausen dazwischen gehabt.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Januar 2022)

*Dishonored - Death of the Outsider*

Nachdem ich alle anderen Hauptteile und DLCs der Reihe schon gespielt habe und vor kurzem durch nen Stream wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen bin, hab ich mir jetzt doch mal Death of the Outsider gegönnt, obwohl einige Fans das Standalone Addon wohl nicht so mochten. Mich interessiert aber die Geschichte und ich mag einfach das Spielprinzip, die Lore und Atmosphäre der Spiele sehr gerne.

Evtl. geht's dann danach mit der Mass Effect Legendary Edition los. *edit* Gekauft ist's, dieser verdammte Steam Sale hat mich GEZWUNGEN! Nach Dishonored - Death of the Outsider geht's vermutlich direkt los mit der Mass Effect Trilogie 




MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wenn man der Meinung ist, um die 80h darin investiert zu haben, hat man vermutlich mehrere Stunden Toilettenpausen dazwischen gehabt.


Möglich. Vielleicht waren es auch nur 40 bis 50 Stunden oder ich hab's tatsächlich länger in Erinnerung, als es war.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2022)

Da der Battle Pass wieder neu gestartet ist: Warthunder. Und dieses mal ist ein Flugzeug Hauptziel: Die Su 8 (was es für mich doppelt anstrengend macht).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Januar 2022)

*Leisure Suite Larry - Wet Dreams Don't Dry*

Waren etwa 11 Stunden schweinisches Rätsel-Vergnügen, mit diversen Licht- und Schattenseiten. Der neue Larry Laffer bleibt den "Traditionen" der alten Spiele überwiegend treu, an versauten und eindeutig zweideutigen Witzen nebst Situationen spart das Spiel nicht. So manche Gags laufen sich allerdings nach ner Zeit ein wenig tot wenn auch nur ansatzweise von "eindringen", "reinstecken" oder ähnlichen Bemerkungen die Rede ist. In Sachen Variation und Originalität hatten es die Gag-Schreiber der alten Spiele jedenfalls besser drauf.
Die Story hat natürlich einige grandiose Momente wo ich unerwartet laut lachen musste, aber das auch nur weil Larrys Smartphone-KI immer die passend-sarkastischen Kommentare oder Facepalm-Reaktionen von sich gibt. Sie hat hier quasi die Rolle des früheren Off-Erzählers, und auch dieser war damals stets ein Garant für urkomische Szenen.
Die Sprachausgabe stimmt weitestgehend zufrieden, nur ganz wenige Ausfälle. Blöd nur dass der deutsche Sprecher von Larry für mich so gar nicht zum Protagonisten passt. Eine bekannte Stimme aus Film und Fernsehen - weiss nur gerade nicht woher ich die kenne -, der Synchronist leistet sich formal auch keine echten Fehler, aber ein Larry wie ich ihn kenne muss schon etwas abgedrehter klingen, so wie in "Yacht nach Liebe".
Und überhaupt: Warum aus dem kleinen, pimmelnasigen Macho ein großgewachsener, halbswegs normal aussehender Kerl geworden ist, da bleibt das Spiel eine Erklärung schuldig.

Rätseltechnisch würde ich sagen dass 80% aller Kopfnüsse leicht bis mittelschwer waren, einzig in der Spielmitte hatte ich einen leichten Hänger weil die geforderten Lösungen in meinen Augen weit von Logik und Fantasie entfernt waren. Musste an zwei, drei Stellen trotz sonst vorhandener Geduld in eine Komplettlösung reinschielen - und mich ein wenig über jene Leute des Entwicklerteams ärgern die sich diesen Brain-Bullshit ausgedacht haben.

Die Optik... Puh, da bin ich etwas hin- und hergerissen. Die farbenfrohen und mit haufenweise EasterEggs versehenen Orte gefallen einerseits, auf der anderen Seite vermisse ich mehr Aktivität im Hintergrund. Alles wirkt schon teils sehr statisch. Und bei den Figuren... Kaum Animationen bei Aktionen oder Nutzung von Objekten, da wäre wesentlich mehr drin gewesen. Überhaupt, der ganze Grafik-Stil an sich erinnert mich stark an diese billigen Flash-Games der frühen 2000er- im Besonderen die Zwischensequenzen -, und davon bin ich nun kein großer Freund.

Naja, was solls, heutzutage muss man schon froh sein überhaupt noch klassische Adventures zu bekommen, und in der Summe war *Wet Dreams Don't Dry* jetzt auch nicht SO schlecht. Zum neuen Genre-Highlight reicht es aber weder hinten noch vorne. *Wet Dreams Dry Twice* werde ich mir bei günstiger Gelegenheit dennoch antun, vielleicht komme ich erneut zu einem vertretbarem 1-Euro-Angebot bei Fanatical.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Januar 2022)

Mal eben für ne Stunde in *Star Wars: Squadrons* reingeschaut, kann man dieses WE ja kostenfrei spielen... Sah auf den ersten Blick interessant aus, aber wie befürchtet kein echter Ersatz bzw. Nachfolger für das alte *X-Wing / Tie-Fighter* so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. Viel zu arcadig und bei weitem nicht so anspruchsvoll wie damals. Naja. und nach dem was ich so Anhand von Tests gelesen hab auch rein vom Umfang betrachtet gar kein Vergleich.

Schade... Auf eine klassische SW-Raumsimulation nach Art der 1990er werde ich wohl weiterhin warten müssen.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Januar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal eben für ne Stunde in *Star Wars: Squadrons* reingeschaut, kann man dieses WE ja kostenfrei spielen... Sah auf den ersten Blick interessant aus, aber wie befürchtet kein echter Ersatz bzw. Nachfolger für das alte *X-Wing / Tie-Fighter* so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. Viel zu arcadig und bei weitem nicht so anspruchsvoll wie damals. Naja. und nach dem was ich so Anhand von Tests gelesen hab auch rein vom Umfang betrachtet gar kein Vergleich.
> 
> Schade... Auf eine klassische SW-Raumsimulation nach Art der 1990er werde ich wohl weiterhin warten müssen.


Ich fand damals den Schritt interessant, aber für einen echten X-Wing/Tie Fighter Nachfolger hat dann doch noch einiges gefehlt. Die Missionen waren zu arcadelastig und zu gescriptet und das Flugverhalten meiner Meinung nach manchmal seltsam träge, egal ob mit Controller oder Joystick.

Und was mich am meisten gestört hat: Der Fokus auf schnelle Onlinegefechte. Ich hätte mir da eine längere, komplexere Kampagne gewünscht mit interessanteren, taktisch anspruchsvolleren Missionen. Und einen Editor mit vielen Möglichkeiten, z. B. um Missionen aus den Vorgängerteilen nachzubauen oder komplett eigene Kampagnen zu basteln.

An sich mochte ich Star Wars Squadrons schon irgendwie, aber es hat, wie so häufig, enorm viel Potential verschenkt.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Januar 2022)

Aktuell wegen dem neu gestarteten Battlepass "Firepower" wieder mal Warthunder. Leider steigt mit dem Start eines neuen BP die Zahl der hirnlosen Vollidioten (Spieler genannt) mit einem IQ auf Teppichflorniveau und die der großen Schißhasen wieder ins unermessliche. Eigene die einen wegrammen weil sie unbedingt den Kill haben wollen, Gegner die in einen reinrammen weil sie zu doof sind jemanden regulär abzuschießen. Und andere klemmen sich mit 5-6 anderen zusammen um 1 (mich) herunterzuholen. Bei einem 1 zu 1 Fight daraufhin versagen sie jämmerlich. Dazu kommt daß Teamplay (Rückendeckung) ein Fremdwort ist.

Ich fliege und verfolge einen Gegner. Hinter mir mindestens 4, teils auch mal 5-6 Gegner. Der eigene kommt dazu und worauf schießt der ? Richtig. Natürlich auf die Maschine die ich verfolge und nicht auf die Verfolger. Ohne Worte....
Bombern Begleitschutz geben ? Ach iwo. Bei Missionen wie Bodenangriff mal Bodenziele zerstören ? Nöö wozu. Bei Domination (Flugplatz erobern) mal zu landen oder wenigstens dem der landen will Rückendeckung geben ? Dito.

Und wenn sie cappen cappen sie Flughäfen wo bereits Feindpanzer stehen. Anstatt die Panzer vorher wegzunehmen landen sie und wundern sich daß das cappen nicht funktioniert. Obwohl man denen vorher brühwarm gesagt hat cappen aktuell sinnlos. Erst einmal die Panzer zerstören und danach cappen.

Oder Bomber die vollbeladen über gegnerischen Basen ihre Runden drehen. Aber die Bomben mal abwerfen um die Basis zu zerstören ??? Das simpelste überhaupt ?? Bekommen die nicht auf die Reihe. Es ist manchmal echt traurig.

Die sind reine K/D-Deppen ohne mal den Hintergrund und die Spielmechaniken zu begreifen.
Da fehlts bei vielen Spielern echt an einer ordentlichen Birne im Oberstübchen. Und das Problem ist. Sie lassen sich auch nichts erklären.

Das schönste ist im Chat ist generelle Sprache englisch wegen der zig Nationen aus denen die Spieler kommen. Was machen die Russen ? Die quatschen russisch. Wenn man drauf hinweist please in english, dont understand you schreiben die in englisch! Nein ich solle russisch lernen, es ist ein russisches Spiel. Dummerweise sprechen aber 90% der Spieler im Spiel englisch.

Aber sich dann darüber lauthals beschweren, daß die Spieler nicht auf ihre Wünsche/Anfragen reagieren. Wie auch wenn die russisch schreiben, können aber komischerweise auch englisch schreiben wenn sie wollen ?

Aber egal Rang 21 ist bereits erreicht (Einstieg war bei mir mit Rang 15 durch den Battlepass Plus) bis Rang 79 will und muß ich am Ende noch kommen (noch über 70 Tage Zeit dazu bis zum 27. April) weil ich unbedingt die Su-8 auf Rang 78 und die Tarnung auf Rang 79 haben will. Auf Rang 14 gab es bereits den Turan (einen ungarischen Panzer für den italienischen Techtree) Ist eine "Glaskanone" Nette Kanone mit vernünftigen Penetrationswerten aber die Panzerung von dem Teil ist aus "Papier". Im Idealfall sind es an der Front 50 mm, Rest 25 mm. Das ist quasi nichts. Der Panzer ist quasi ein One Hit Wonder.

Bin zwar nicht so der Panzerfahrer (fliege überwiegend) aber selbst ich zerlege das Teil problemlos mit 1 Schuß.

Auf Rang 38 kommt dann ein Schiff (britisches Torpedoboot Typ "Higgins"), auf Rang 51 dann nochmal ein Panzer (M64 für den China-Techtree).









						Battle Pass: Season “Firepower”
					

Spiele kostenlos mit Freunden das realistischste Onlinespiel.




					warthunder.com


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Januar 2022)

*Dishonored: Death of the Outsider*

In den Reviews zum Spiel liest man vor allem eines immer wieder: Das Spiel ist zu kurz.

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich bin jetzt bei ca. 12 Stunden und stecke mitten in der dritten Mission. Ich gehe davon aus, dass danach noch mindestens eine weitere Mission kommt. was am Ende dann wohl zwischen 16 und 20 Stunden bei mir sein werden. Für den Preis völlig in Ordnung. 

_*Edit ein paar Tage später: Ich bin jetzt bei 23,7 Stunden und habe gerade die letzte Mission begonnen. Entweder ich bin tierisch langsam (äußerst wahrscheinlich) oder die, die damit in unter 6 Stunden durch waren, sind einfach nur ohne nach links und rechts zu schauen durchgerusht (auch sehr wahrscheinlich). Zu kurz ist das Spiel jedenfalls nicht. *Edit Ende*_

Und, Alti Falti, dieses Leveldesign Ich liebe es!  Sowohl grafisch, als auch die Levelarchitektur haben die Arkane Studios hier man wieder was unglaublich tolles auf die Beine gestellt, auch wenn viele Texturen und 3d-Modelle aus Dishonored 2 recycled wurden, da es eben eigentlich ein Standalone Addon ist. Die Freiheiten, wie man sich durch die Level bewegt und wie man Probleme löst sind einfach unglaublich kreativ gemacht.

Und was die Grafik angeht: Ich hab in den letzten Tagen 111 Screenshots gemacht und würde die am liebsten alle im Screenshot-Thread posten. Ich werde mich aber auf ein paar "wenige" beschränken müssen, da ich damit nicht alles zuspammen möchte. Durch seinen Stil, die Beleuchtung und Texturen sieht das Spiel für mich auch heute noch deutlich schöner aus, als jedes Cyberpunk 2077, Forza Horizon 5, God of War und was sonst so aktuell als Grafikbombe gefeiert wird.

Kleiner Vorgeschmack:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolio (30. Januar 2022)

Habe mit Hammerting angefangen.








						Hammerting on Steam
					

Manage a Dwarven mining colony in the unexplored mountains of Mara. As conflict rages in the Overworld, you will need to craft, explore and fight as you provide the allies of your choice with the finest weapons and gear to assist them in the battle for glory.




					store.steampowered.com
				





Uff, man muss sich erstmal ordentlich reinfuchsen. Aber das Spiel hat Charme.


----------



## McDrake (1. Februar 2022)

Ich alter Langweiler bin noch immer an *Days Gone*.
Laut EPIC seit über 50 Stunden oO
Und das ohne ein anderes Spiel dazwischen spielen zu wollen. Das schafft UBI nicht mal.
Liegt aber halt echt an den Geschichten, die da erzählt werden.
Spielerisch ändert sich ja nicht viel und ich bin jetzt in einer ziemlich düsteren Region unterwegs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Februar 2022)

Das Rundenstrategie-Genre hat mich wieder voll im (Dredge-) Griff - in Form von *The Banner Saga 3*.

Hatte erst Sorge ob ich nach über 2 Jahren seit Teil 2 wieder in die Story bzw. ins Gameplay finde, doch ich war erleichtert: Geht auch nach so ner großen Pause immer noch gut von der Hand.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (2. Februar 2022)

Ich spiele im Moment *Life is Strange True Colors*.
Habe jetzt das dritte Kapitel abgeschlossen und bisher gefällt mir das Spiel sehr gut. Tolle Charaktere und interessante Story.
Nur die Schrift im Tagebuch ist mal wieder etwas zu klein und die Synchronstimme von Gronkh fällt mir leider immer wieder etwas negativ auf. Wirkt im Vergleich zu den anderen Sprechern immer etwas unnatürlich. Wenn ich es nochmal spiele werde ich es wohl mit OT spielen.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Februar 2022)

*Dishonored: Death of the Outsider*

Durchgespielt nach 27,2 Spielstunden (nach den Reviews habe ich mit maximal 6 bis 8 Stunden gerechnet). Keine Toten, keine Entdeckungen durch NPCs. Tolles Spiel, aber jetzt bin ich traurig.

Die Dishonored Serie hat aufgrund ihrer Lore, des Art Designs und der vielen spielerischen Freiheiten einen besonderen Platz in meinem Zockerherzen. Jetzt habe ich, mit einigen Jahren Verspätung, den letzten Teil beendet und ob die Serie je fortgesetzt wird bezweifel ich irgendwie. Aber auf der anderen Seite: Eine gute Geschichte braucht auch ein gutes Ende, und das war Death of the Outsider meiner Meinung nach, auch wenn die Protagonisten der Hauptspiele (Corvo und Emily) keine Rolle mehr gespielt haben.

Was ich an dem Spiel, neben der Story, Lore, spielerischen Freiheiten usw. aber besonders an der Reihe hervorheben muss, ist die Architektur: Die Gebäude und deren Einrichtung sind teilweise echte Kunstwerke. Wie ich schon angedroht habe: Ich werde die Tage sicherlich recht viele Screenshots aus dem Spiel posten. Grafisch für mich eines der schönsten Spiele überhaupt.

Besondere Level-Highlights aus Death of the Outsider:



Spoiler: Spoiler zu den Missionen 2 und 3 in Death of the Outsider



Das Haus von Shan Yun: Thematisch ist es halt "nur" ein großes Haus eines reichen Exzentrikers, von denen es einige in der Dishonored und auch Thief Serie gibt. Aber das hier war wieder richtig schön gemacht. Hat Spaß gemacht, gab mehrere Ebenen, interessante Räume, viele Secrets und Lösungsmethoden für Aufgaben. Hat für mich den klassischen Thief Nerv gekitzelt.

Der Einbruch in der Michaels Bank: Von außen schon nett, aber einmal drinnen war es ne richtig tolle, abwechslungsreiche Mission mit vielen Orten, Aufgaben, Möglichkeiten, toller Architektur usw. Hat mich stark an die Bank Mission aus Thief 2 erinnert. Die Nebenaufgabe, dass man niemanden verletzen darf (auch nicht bewusstlos würgen) hat das Ganze nochmal herausfordernder gemacht, vor allem als es darum ging Zugang zum Safe zu bekommen.



Jetzt kann ich endlich mit der Mass Effect Trilogie loslegen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (3. Februar 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die Dishonored Serie hat aufgrund ihrer Lore, des Art Designs und der vielen spielerischen Freiheiten einen besonderen Platz in meinem Zockerherzen. Jetzt habe ich, mit einigen Jahren Verspätung, den letzten Teil beendet und ob die Serie je fortgesetzt wird bezweifel ich irgendwie. Aber auf der anderen Seite: Eine gute Geschichte braucht auch ein gutes Ende, und das war Death of the Outsider meiner Meinung nach, auch wenn die Protagonisten der Hauptspiele (Corvo und Emily) keine Rolle mehr gespielt haben.



Finde die Spiele auch super und hoffe dass da noch was kommt.
Death of the Outsider habe ich allerdings auch noch offen. Hatte das zwar schonmal angefangen aber dann kam wieder irgendwas dazwischen.
Hab mir jetzt auch nochmal den ersten und zweiten Teil im Steamsale geholt und werde die wohl alle nochmal spielen. Den zweiten wollte ich eh nochmal mit Corvo spielen. Hatte ich damals beim ersten mal nur mit Emily gespielt.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Februar 2022)

*Mass Effect: Legendary Edition*

Ich hab es seit dem Re-Release vor, bin aber irgendwie nie dazu gekommen. Irgendwas kam immer wieder dazwischen, aber jetzt hab ich endlich mit Mass Effect 1 aus der Legendary Edition angefangen.

Spielerisch, muss ich zugeben, fand ich die Mass Effect Reihe nie so richtig toll. Für mich waren das immer zweitklassige 3rd Person Deckungsshooter. Auch merkt man Mass Effect 1 sein Alter inzwischen recht deutlich an, nicht nur grafisch. Die Steuerung ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ich komme so langsam wieder rein.

Aber wo die Reihe wirklich großartig ist, ist die Story, Lore, Charaktere usw. Ich liebe das Mass Effect Universum und die Dialoge in den Spielen. Wenn meine Erinnerung mir keine Streiche spielt, dann können die Spiele durchaus mit einigen sehr guten SciFi Serien und Filmen mithalten. In dem Moment, wo das Spiel begann, hatte ich schon das Gefühl: Das wird was Großes!

Daher werde ich hoffentlich die Reihe dieses Mal auch komplett durchspielen. Teil 1 und 2 hab ich beide jeweils releasenah gespielt. Teil 3 kenne ich noch gar nicht. Bin gespannt, wie die Trilogie als Gesamtpaket wirkt.

*Edit* Ich hatte ganz vergessen, wie furchtbar die deutsche Vertonung teilweise war. Zum Glück ist das Spiel auf englisch nicht allzu anspruchsvoll. Allein schon für Dr. Chakwas lohnt sich schon die Originalvertonung. *Edit Ende*



*Layers of Fear VR* und *Blair Witch VR*

Davon abgesehen hab ich mir kurz vor Ende des Steam Sales in einem schwachen Moment der geistigen Umnachtung Layers of Fear VR und Blair Witch VR gekauft. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das eine gute Idee war. Hab in beide jeweils knapp ne Stunde reingespielt und komme wieder zu dem Schluss: Horror + VR ist ne böse Kombination, vor allem wenn es Jumpscares gibt.

Layers of Fear kannte ich vorher ich schon in der Pancake-Version, Blair Witch noch gar nicht. Es gibt auf jeden Fall technisch deutlich bessere VR-Umsetzungen, aber definitiv auch schlechtere. Blair Witch VR hat nen Hund, den man streicheln kann. Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Plus.



*Dagon*

Ist ein kleines Freeware Horrorspiel auf Steam, das auf der gleichnamigen Kurzgeschichte von Howard Phillips Lovecraft basiert. Die erste Hälfte hab ich in VR  gespielt, was aber meiner Meinung nach nicht gut umgesetzt ist (alles wirkt recht klein, unspektakulär und es gibt ein paar grafische Glitches), den Rest hab ich im Pancake-Modus gespielt.

Für ein Freewarespiel ist es okay. Man erlebt die Geschichte, die in Teilen zitiert wird, in mit der Unreal Engine gerenderten 3d-Szenen, die allerdings keinerlei Interaktionsmöglichkeiten bieten, außer Hintergrundinformationen zu sammeln und zur nächsten Szene zu springen.

Da es nichts kostet lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall mal reinzuschauen, das Spiel dauert auch nur knapp 30 bis 40 Minuten.

Mir persönlich hat es allerdings nicht gefallen. Das liegt aber nicht an der Technik oder daran, dass es eben nur eine interaktive Kurzgeschichte ist, sondern schlicht daran, dass das Spiel nicht so aussieht, wie ich es mir in der Kurzgeschichte vorgestellt habe.

Die die bedrückende Atmosphäre der Lovecraft Geschichten lebt vor allem von ihren wortreich umschriebenen Andeutungen, meist in Tagebuchform. Wenn dann plötzlich all das Grauen als zwar nett gemachte, aber dennoch irgendwie unspektakuläre 3d-Darstellung gezeigt wird, wirkt es irgendwie nicht. Ich fand es weder gruselig, noch atmosphärisch mitreißend.

Lovecraft visuell umzusetzen ist aber auch nicht leicht.




TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Death of the Outsider habe ich allerdings auch noch offen. Hatte das zwar schonmal angefangen aber dann kam wieder irgendwas dazwischen.


Lohnt sich. Die erste Mission (Boxclub) fand ich recht schwach, aber danach wird's richtig gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2022)

Soeben den finalen Teil der *Banner Saga* abgeschlossen... Hach, war das großartig. Die Rundenkämpfe machen bis zuletzt genauso viel Lust wie bei einem *XCOM*, die Story inklusive aller getroffenen Entscheidungen bleibt bis zuletzt genauso spannend wie bei einer Graphic Novel á la Telltale, und nie hatte es mich weniger gestört dass es mehr Text zum Lesen gab als die wenigen eingebetteten Sprachfetzen.



Spoiler



Einerseits war ich untröstlich meinen Menschenhelden Rook nicht bis zur Rettung der Welt am Leben gehalten zu haben... Auf der anderen Seite war aber die abschließende Wiedervereinigung im Jenseits mit ihm, Alette und seiner verstorbenen Frau unglaublich rührend... *seufz*



Ich habe immer noch das Verlangen nach weiteren Kämpfen und alternativen Story-Verzweigungen... Ich glaube die fange die Trilogie gleich von vorne an und spiele sie in einem Stück nochmal durch. Ich bin ja sonst so gar nicht für Spiele mit Fantasy-Setting empfänglich, aber diese Reihe ist ein absolutes Ausnahmestück.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Februar 2022)

*Dying Light 2* und hab viel Spass damit.
Die deutsche Syncro ist hochwertig, am Hauptplot gibt es nichts zu mäkeln und die Nebenquests sind durchwachsen, ob nun helfe x, bringe x etwas, besorge dies, beschütze x, oder aber auch deutlich interessantere Dinger teils mit Wendungen, von jedem etwas dabei. 😉

Einzig die Windmühlen und die zig Zufallsaktionen nutzen etwas ab, wobei die Windmühlen jedesmal anders waren und die Zufallsaktionen durchaus (noch zumindest) weiterhin varieren.


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2022)

*Days Gone* zu Ende (praktisch alle Nebenjobs erledigt)
Was für eine Reise.
Danke Deacon St.John (bzw  Bend Studio) für dieses tolle Spiel.
Sowohl von der Technik, als auch vom Storytelling.
Da gibts minim Abzug, weil gewisse Cutscenes nicht ganz passten, wenn man gewisse Missionen nicht zu jenem Zeitpunkt absolvierte, wie sich das die Entwickler vorgestellt haben.

Das Spiel hat auch eine Art "Happy-End", welches Hoffnung gibt, dass die überlebenden Protagonisten ihren Weg machen.
Trotzdem bleiben einige Fragen offen.

Die Horden machten zum Ende ein wenig "Arbeit", war aber dann jedes mal ein kleiner Adrinalinrush, wenn hunderte von Zombies einem hinterherjagen. Denk den Injektionen war ich aber am Ende schneller als die und mit meiner grossen Wumme einfach draufhalten... Spassig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch gut:
Auch wenn die Hauptgeschichte zu Ende ist, gibts doch noch Missionen für "danach" und man kann weiterspielen.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2022)

Wenn Gajin zwischen den fucking Battlepasses bei Warthunder mal "Luft" lassen würde würde ich mal wieder ein Spiel angreifen. Aber der russische Wooodka.....    Bin aktuell bei Stufe 36 und will auf Stufe 79.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. Februar 2022)

Mamma Mia ! 
In meiner PS1 rotierte am Abend mal wieder GTA Mission Pack #1 London, aus der Collectors Edition.  Was solche Rückgriffe angeht, bin ich ja geiziger geworden, damit das noch bei mir zündet. Die richtige Liebe entflammt halt erst bei den 3D Teilen. Andererseits kann man die GTA-DNA aber schon erkennen auch wenn im Prinzip kaum Unterschiede zum Grundspiel vorhanden sind. Der Stil,  Ladebildschirme etc. reißt es  dann halt raus.
Schauplatz London ? Schwieriges Thema    Es passt halt besser in die Staaten imo wobei ich Rio oder ähnliche Umfelder nicht kategorisch ausschließen mag.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ganz Harte   





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ff0xPryyMYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bast3l (14. Februar 2022)

Endlich the Ascent und WOW. Ist das ein absoluter Atmosphäreknüller! 

Der Neonvibe und der Drek im TiefMief sind so aufwändig dargestellt, dass ich öfter nach Feuergefechten stehen bleibe um die Umgebung aufzusaugen. Bin deswegen sogar vom TV wieder an den Bildschirm gewechselt 

Einzig, was @Bonkic ja schon erwähnte, ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr durchwachsen... meistens ists dann aber nach dem 3-4 Versuch nach dem draufgehen plötzlich doch gut machbar. 

Freue mich schon, heute Abend weiterzuspielen!


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Februar 2022)

*Blasphemous*

Aus einer komischen Laune heraus (und weil's gerade echt günstig war) hab ich mir gestern Blasphemous gekauft und knapp ne Stunde angezockt. Ist eine Art Metroidvania/Souls Like Mix als Sidescroller mit echt schöner Pixelartgrafik und düsterer Atmosphäre.

An sich bisher ein tolles Spiel, aber ich hatte ganz vergessen was für ein Controller-Legastheniker ich bin. Mit der Steuerung bin ich irgendwie bisher völlig überfordert. Wenn ich blocken will haue ich mir versehentlich nen Heiltrank rein, die Doppelsprungmechanik hab ich noch gar nicht verstanden und auf Angriffe von Gegnern reagiere ich grundsätzlich zu spät. Ich hoffe, das wird noch, sonst wird's wohl kurz vor den 2h ein Refund, auch wenn ich das Spiel an sich recht gut finde.

Ich sollte eigentlich die Finger von solchen Spielen lasse, frustriert mich nur. Hoffe die Entwickler (The Game Kitchen) machen in Zukunft nochmal klassische Adventures, wie die The Last Door Reihe, die mir wirklich gut gefallen hat und zu meinen Lieblingshorrorspielen gehört.


----------



## McDrake (14. Februar 2022)

*Exo One* (Gamepass)

Man steuert eine Art Drohne auf verschiedenen Planeten... warum?
Das wird einem nach und nach erklärt.
Das spiel ist beinahe meditativ, braucht aber ein klein wenig Gefühl für Schwerkraft.
Denn hauptsächlich gehts darum, dass man mit dem rechten Trigger die Schwerkraft aktiviert, sich also auf den Boden zieht, mit Links fliegt, bis die Energie zu neige geht. Die Spielmechanik wird einem gut näher gebracht und das Game ist nach knappen 3 Stunden zu Ende.

Grafisch ists halt ganz nett gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Februar 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Exo One* (Gamepass)
> 
> Man steuert eine Art Drohne auf verschiedenen Planeten... warum?
> Das wird einem nach und nach erklärt.
> ...


Klingt interessant. Und bei Steam für unter 20 EUR (genauer gesagt knapp 16 EUR für die Standard-Edition und keine 21 EUR für die Premium-Edition (genannt auch Monolith-Edition) mit Soundtrack zu haben ??
Ich hasse Dich.   Schon wieder 21 EUR durch die Esse.  

Ich liebe solche exotischeren Spielstile. Ist mal fernab von Shooter oder RPG mal was zum herunterkommen, relaxen/entspannen aber sicher auch zum nachdenken.


----------



## McDrake (15. Februar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Klingt interessant. Und bei Steam für unter 20 EUR (genauer gesagt knapp 16 EUR für die Standard-Edition und keine 21 EUR für die Premium-Edition (genannt auch Monolith-Edition) mit Soundtrack zu haben ??
> Ich hasse Dich.   Schon wieder 21 EUR durch die Esse.
> 
> Ich liebe solche exotischeren Spielstile. Ist mal fernab von Shooter oder RPG mal was zum herunterkommen, relaxen/entspannen aber sicher auch zum nachdenken.


Wobei 21.- für die knapp 3 Stunden nicht ohne sind.

Anyway:
*NieR: Automata*
Hatte schon viel von diesem Game gehört, gelesen (hauptsächlich Headlines) und wusste echt nicht, was das für ein Spiel ist. Dachte, das wäre halt ein typischen JRPG mit spannendem Setting
Aber um "mitreden" zu können, wollte ich das schon mal antesten.

Und was kommt als erstes?
Eine Shooterpassage mit Raumschiff? WTF?
Danach stellt sich raus, dass da ja viel geschossen wird. Und ähm... das ist überhaupt nicht das Game, 
welches ich mir vorgestellt habe:
SUPER 

Mir gefällts grad extrem. Ok, die Grafik ist jetzt echt nicht der Bringer. Ist mir allerdings so ziemlich egal.


----------



## sealofdarkness (15. Februar 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wobei 21.- für die knapp 3 Stunden nicht ohne sind.
> 
> Anyway:
> *NieR: Automata*
> ...


Also, wenn du jetzt schon so hart angetan bist, dann wird dich das Spiel im Verlauf der Story einfach nur wegflashen. Viel Spaß noch damit, das war mein persönliches GotY 2017 und weit oben in der Liste der besten Spiele, die ich je gespielt habe^^


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Februar 2022)

*Football Game*

Anders, als der Name vermuten lässt, ein kleines Point & Click Adventure. Die Grafik ist sehr dunkel und sehr simpel gehalten, die Story ist ganz nett und die Atmosphäre hat einen Hauch von David Lynch. Man spielt einen jungen Highschool Football Spieler, der zum Spiel fahren möchte, um dort seiner Freundin ein Geschenk zu überbringen. Mama scheint aber aus irgendeinem Grund etwas dagegen zu haben.

Nichts, was mir auf lange Zeit in Erinnerung bleiben wird, aber für 2 Euro und knapp 1 1/2 Stunden Spielzeit war's völlig okay als kleines "an einem Abend durchzocken" Adventure.


----------



## Loosa (20. Februar 2022)

Derzeit tatsächlich am Häufigsten, Super Hexagon. 
Ich hatte es schon länger, ewig nicht gespielt aber jetzt 2x täglich beim Pendeln. Kopfhörer, volle Lautstärke. Da geht die Zeit rum wie sowas von nix. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5mDjFdetU28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 
Wo so oft über die Casualness von Mobile geschimpft wird. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad hier startet bei Hard. 

Man steuert nur rechts/links und darf absolut nichts treffen, stirbt im Sekundentakt und startet immer wieder. 60 Sekunden überleben schaltet neue Levels frei. Habe zuletzt Hexagoner freigeschaltet (im Video bei 6:40) und da schon ganze 10,51 Sekunden geschafft. Schwierigkeit Hardestest. Und die FPS vom Video kommen da schon lange nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Februar 2022)

*Blasphemy*

Ich ärgere mich gerade massiv über mich selbst. Ich mag das Spiel eigentlich gerne, und anders, als vorher angekündigt, habe ich's nicht refunded und jetzt knapp 6 1/2 Stunden gespielt. Allerdings merke ich jetzt wieder: Ich bin einfach zu ungeschickt für solche Spiele. Ich hab nicht das nötige Timing und die Präzision, gepaart mit gleichzeitiger Beobachtungsgabe, um gleichzeitig die Angriffe bestimmter Gegner anhand der ersten Animationsframes vorauszusehen (was vor allem bei Bosskämpfen dringend nötig ist) und meine Angriffe und Position zu koordinieren.

Dazu kommt noch, dass die Platforming Elemente im dem Spiel ein großes Problem haben: Es gibt eine Klettermechanik, bei der man an bestimmten Wänden mit der Angriffstaste das Schwert in die Wand schlägt, um sich hochzuhangeln. Das funktioniert auch. Wenn ich aber gleichzeitig in der Nähe solcher Wände kämpfen muss, dann weiß das Spiel nicht, ob ich den Gegner treffen oder klettern möchte und meist endet es damit, dass ich mich an der Wand festkralle, anstatt den Gegner zu treffen, der mich dann natürlich trifft.

Aber letztendlich bin ich gerade einfach nur frustriert, denn ich hänge an den einzigen beiden Stellen fest, wo ich noch weiterkommen könnte, und das seit über 2 Spielstunden, wo ich es immer wieder abwechselnd an beiden Stellen versuche. Und ich mache keine Fortschritte, Im Gegenteil: Je länger ich spiele, desto mehr Fehler mache ich. Das macht einfach keinen Spaß, auch wenn das Spiel an sich wirklich gut zu sein scheint.

Eigentlich würde ich gerne mehr solcher Spiele spielen: Hollow Knight z. B. sieht sehr interessant aus, aber da ich weiß, dass ich dort sicher die gleichen Frustmomente haben werde, muss ich wohl leider darauf verzichten. Vielleicht probiere ich's nochmal mit Ori and the Blind Forest.


----------



## MarcHammel (20. Februar 2022)

*Horizon: Forbidden West*

Zwar auf der PS4 Pro, aber es macht trotzdem echt Laune. Lediglich an die Performance muss ich mich wieder gewöhnen. Sieht aber auch auf der Last Gen noch ganz ordentlich und teilweise echt schick aus.


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aber letztendlich bin ich gerade einfach nur frustriert, denn ich hänge an den einzigen beiden Stellen fest, wo ich noch weiterkommen könnte, und das seit über 2 Spielstunden, wo ich es immer wieder abwechselnd an beiden Stellen versuche.


Ich würde dir hier einfach ne Pause empfehlen - ob es jetzt ein paar Stunden sind oder du am nächsten / übernächsten Tag weiterspielst - oft geht es dann um einiges besser.

Das ist wie bei den Souls Spielen oder anderen schweren Titeln .. ab und zu braucht man einfach ein wenig Abstand.

Und zu ungeschickt würde ich auch nicht sagen - es ist halt wie bei so vielen Sachen, einfach Übungssache. Wenn man nicht so viele Spiele in die Richtung spielt, dann braucht man halt an einigen Stellen länger.
Würdest du regelmäßig solche Titel zocken, würde dir das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit viel leichter fallen.

Also einfach dranbleiben und ab und zu ein wenig Abstand nehmen / Pausen machen und nicht auf Biegen und Brechen die Stelle XY schaffen wollen - das führt nämlich meist zu Frust .. und dann langt man das Spiel nach ner Weile oft nicht mehr an.


----------



## McDrake (21. Februar 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Also einfach dranbleiben und ab und zu ein wenig Abstand nehmen / Pausen machen und nicht auf Biegen und Brechen die Stelle XY schaffen wollen - das führt nämlich meist zu Frust .. und dann langt man das Spiel nach ner Weile oft nicht mehr an.


Und dann ists auf einmal ganz einfach. 
War bei mir damals bei HL1 (!) eine Stelle, welche mir das erstmals vor Augen geführt hat. Ok, ist kein Souls-Game, aber trotzdem (dafür auch praktisch keine Hilfen/Tipps zu finden, da Internet halt nich nicht so voller Videos von Lösungen zu finden war 

Da kam ich an einer Stelle einfach nicht weiter. War so gefrustet, dass ich das Game sicher nen Monat nicht mehr angefasst hatte. Dann einfach mal wieder reingeschaut unf im ersten Versuch die Stelle gemeistert.


----------



## Strauchritter (21. Februar 2022)

Total War Warhammer 3.
Macht vieles richtig und saumäßig Spaß, mehr dazu dann in Podcast Folge 207 
Spoiler: Aber nicht alles richtig


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Februar 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Also einfach dranbleiben und ab und zu ein wenig Abstand nehmen / Pausen machen und nicht auf Biegen und Brechen die Stelle XY schaffen wollen - das führt nämlich meist zu Frust .. und dann langt man das Spiel nach ner Weile oft nicht mehr an.


Ich war gestern schon ungeduldig und könnte mir in den Ar*** beißen! Ich hab schlicht ne Spielmechanik nicht mitbekommen (Wind) die das Springen beeinflusst hat. Die "random" Sprungfails an einer Stelle waren also gar nicht so random, ich hab's nur einfach nicht kapiert. Mit


*Ori and the Blind Forest*

hab ich trotzdem mal angefangen. Hab das Spiel schon länger, aber noch nie richtig gespielt. Scheint auf jeden Fall sehr viel leichter zu sein, als Blasphemous. Und der Art Style ist so verflucht schön.

Ich spiele einfach zu viel Zeug gleichzeitig. Kein Wunder, dass ich für größere Spiele manchmal ein Jahr oder länger brauche.


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich spiele einfach zu viel Zeug gleichzeitig. Kein Wunder, dass ich für größere Spiele manchmal ein Jahr oder länger brauche.


Kenn ich irgendwoher ... 😅


----------



## McDrake (23. Februar 2022)

*Nier: Automata* zu Ende...
Aber das ist hier ja wohl eher der Anfang und gleich den nächsten Durchgang angehängt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Nier: Automata* zu Ende...
> Aber das ist hier ja wohl eher der Anfang und gleich den nächsten Durchgang angehängt.


Wenn du dann noch mehr "Futter" willst, es gibt auch noch NieR: Replicant für den PC  https://nier.square-enix-games.com/de/#game

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann spielt das geschichtlich davor.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Februar 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Kenn ich irgendwoher ... 😅


Und ich wäre froh, wenn mir Warthunder mal etwas mehr Zeit für andere Spiele lassen würde.


----------



## MarcHammel (25. Februar 2022)

*Elden Ring*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2022)

*The Banner Saga 1* nach ca. 12 Stunden - wie auch beim ersten Mal vor Jahren - abgefrühstückt, bei TBS2 stehe ich wohl auch gefühlt kurz vorm Ende. Hier werden es wohl (wieder) grob 15 Stunden, bedingt dadurch weil es der (für mich) anstrengende Part der Trilogie ist. Zwei, maximal 3 Kampfsituationen benötigen schon ein Paar Anläufe.

Aber egal, die Story bleibt - obwohl ich sie bereits kenne - immer noch mitreißend.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (25. Februar 2022)

Habe jetzt *Dishonored* nochmal durchgespielt. Hatte davon nur noch grobe Abschnitte in erinnerung. Ist immernoch ein sehr gutes Spiel.
Jetzt schaue ich mir noch die DLCs an. Die hatte ich damals nicht gespielt.


----------



## McDrake (25. Februar 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn du dann noch mehr "Futter" willst, es gibt auch noch NieR: Replicant für den PC  https://nier.square-enix-games.com/de/#game
> 
> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann spielt das geschichtlich davor.


*Automata* ist ja echt noch nicht zu Ende nach dem ersten Durchgangang.
Das Game macht da echt einen cleveren Schachzug, auch was das Kampfsystem betrifft.
Man hat zwar alle Skills noch, viele davon haben aber wenig wert für den nächsten Anlauf.
Also muss man sich ummoden.
Aber das ist ja der kleinste Part.
Die Story ist spannend....
Ich überspringe natürlich ein paar Nebenquests. Aber einige verändern sich auch.... sehr speziell, bzw halt erfrischend.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Februar 2022)

6 Stunden Elden Ring. Die Samurai-Rüstung wich einer Ritter-Rüstung und das Katana einem Claymore. Ritter und Claymore hat bei mir gewissermaßen Tradition in den Souls-Spielen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarcHammel (27. Februar 2022)

Nach 15 Stunden Spielzeit hab ich in Elden Ring mal den ersten "richtigen" Boss umgehauen. War ne echt knappe Sache und auch eher durch Zufall.  



Spoiler



Hab den Typen beim letzten Versuch (es waren insgesamt 6) ne Asche-Beschwörung auf den Hals gehetzt, die ich in Caelid gefunden habe, nachdem ich da zufällig hingeraten bin und mich umgesehen habe. Hab dann (freudig) gemerkt, dass das Vieh beim Boss Fäulnisschaden verursacht und konnte so ein bisschen auf Zeit spielen. Die Fähigkeit der Beschwörung hab ich völlig überlesen. Mitten im Sprung isser dann down gegangen.



Hat mir sehr geholfen, aber einfach war's trotzdem nicht. War ein richtig spannender Kampf.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Februar 2022)

*Blasphemous*

Dafür, dass ich das Spiel eigentlich schon relativ am Anfang aufgeben wollte, bin ich doch erstaunlich weit bekommen bisher. Hab jetzt knapp 17 Stunden Spielzeit und die ersten drei Bosse (Tutorialboss nicht mitgezählt) besiegt. Der Erste war echt schwer, der Zweite erstaunlich leicht (beim vierten Versuch hat's geklappt, glaube ich) und der Dritte war an sich auch relativ leicht, auch wenn ich 6 oder 7 Versuche gebraucht habe. Im Gegensatz zu den Souls Spielen wird man im Laufe der Zeit doch recht stark.

Alles in allem überwiegt inzwischen der Metroidvania-Aspekt des Spiels. Ganz so hart, wie ich befürchtet hatte, ist Blasphemous dann doch nicht. Aber wer weiß, was noch kommt? Gefühlt hab ich 2/3 des Spiels geschafft, aber evtl. täuscht das auch. Es gibt nämlich noch echt viele leere Item- und Fähigkeitsslots im Inventar.

Aktuell hänge ich wieder fest, aber nicht wegen schwerer Gegner, sondern weil es einige abgesperrte Bereiche gibt, wo ich noch nicht weiß, wie ich da rankomme. Mir fehlt anscheinend eine Fähigkeit oder ein Item, das ich bisher nicht gefunden habe.

Die "Story" und Charaktere sind btw. teilweise echt weird (was man in riesigen, haarigen Eiern so findet):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler: Evtl. NSFW






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSinner (27. Februar 2022)

Ich verbring meine Zeit derweil mit meiner Verlobten und meinen langjährigen Weggefährten in *Lost Ark.* Hach, endlich was richtig schönes zum suchten. Nachdem ich schon in der closed technical Alpha sehr viel Freude daran hatte hab ich mir geschwind ein Founders Pack gekauft, nur um am Ende doch erst am 17.02. anzufangen was einfach daran lag dass ich auf den bei MMOs üblichen Launchtrubel keine Lust hatte. Stellte sich letztendlich als der perfekte Tag dar, fette Boni eingeheimst wegen neuer EU-West Server und seitdem noch keinen Tag verpasst. Muss ja auch Vorteile haben immer frei zu haben (ebenso wie meine Verlobte) und ohne Zwang und Nöte einfach zocken zu können. Heh.  Zum Glück haben wir uns gut informiert und konnten vermeiden auf dem Server der fanzösischen, oder noch schlimmer, deutschen Community zu landen. Total zum Fremdshämen - ein Hoch auf Moonkeep 

Macht auf jeden Fall mächtig Laune, man darf halt nur nicht mit der (idiotischen weil schon in der Alpha erweiesenermaßen falschen) Vorstellung daran gehen hier würde ein aRPG-MMO entstanden sein. Nein. Das war einfach unsauberer, richtig miserabler, Jounralismus der sich leider verbreitet hatte. Es ist ein klassisches MMO primär, hat aber dafür ein paat sehr, sehr schöne Neuerungen. So detailliert konnte ich schon lange kein eigenes Territorium gestalten und wenn man sich 'nen Guide zur Hand nimmt verpasst man auch keine Sammelgegenstände von denen es, zugegeben, eine Menge gibt 

Jetzt muss nur noch das Endgame gut sein, das erreichen wir in Bälde.


----------



## EvilReFlex (27. Februar 2022)

Angefangen Dark Forces mit dem neuen "The Force Engine" port zu spielen. Ab Nar Shaddaa wird das game ganz schön schwer, save spamming gibts nicht dafür ein Extre-Leben-System.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Februar 2022)

*Elden Ring*

Das Spiel macht unglaublich viel Spaß 

hab auch ne nette Rüstung schon gefunden, samt Schild und nen hübschen Einhänder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Februar 2022)

Gerade Dying Light 2 mit satten 76 Stunden Spielspass abgeschlossen. 😊

Das Ende war etwas sparsam, für mich aber zufriendenstellend.
Habe mir dann noch die anderen Enden auf YT angeguckt, insgesamt sind da aber nur kleine Nuancen.

Die Quests waren insgesamt auf ein hohes Niveau, kein unnötiges Gelaber aber durchaus viel Story, sogar einige Prüfungen bezüglich der Spielstory waren dabei.
Im Epilog gab es dann mehrere Aussetzer im Spiel (mehrere ewig dauernde Blackscreens bis es dann jeweils weiter ging)


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2022)

Alice: Madness Returns

Ich hatte das Game mal angespielt  (auf der 360 zum testen) und dann zur Seite gelegt.
Da tauchts auf meiner Gamepass-Liste auf und hatte gar mal wieder Lust auf was kurzweiliges...

Das Game sieht auch heute noch gut aus, für mein Empfinden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar Texturen sind an manchen Stelle ein wenig grobkörnig. Tut dem Design aber keinen Abbruch.

Und genau das ist das faszinierende an dem Spiel. Teilweise sehr derb, auch in der Synchro. Bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob sowas heute noch durchgehen würde.
Spielerisch ists noch immer abwechslungsreich. Kommt mir beinahe ein wenig vor wie Psychonauts. 
Nicht unbedingt wegen dem Gameplay, sondern wegen der Abwechslung, was die Levels angeht.
Jump-Levels wechseln sich mit Kampfeinlagen ab und Geheimnisse gilts ebenfalls zu entdecken.

Steuerung ist gut, aber die Kamera, bzw die damit verbundene Zielerfassung kann einen echt nerven und machen gewisse Kämpfe schwieriger als sie eigentlich wären.
Hatte bisher zwei Bugs technischer Natur, welche mich zu einem Neustart des Levels nötigten.
Dann werden manchmal trigger nicht richtig aktiviert und ein paar Dinge scheinen halt einfach übersehen worden zu sein, ...

Trotzdem ist das zerstörte Traumland auch heute noch eine Reise wert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. März 2022)

Das Spiel hat vor allem ein unfassbar tolles Artbook.









						The Art Of Alice Madness Returns (Digital PDF) : American  McGee : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

The retail PDF. Note that an epub/cbz version is sold on Kindle, Comixology, etc. as well. However, retail PDFs have value because you can extract the...



					archive.org


----------



## MarcHammel (3. März 2022)

Die nächsten zwei Wochen wird es wohl *Elden Ring* bleiben. 

Das Spiel ist teilweise wirklich schwer. Aber wer sich mit dem Spiel von vornherein auseinandersetzt und nicht nur blind durch rennt, wird sicher feststellen, dass es Mittel und Wege gibt, sich vor allem Kämpfe massiv zu erleichtern. Etwa durch die Asche-Herbeirufungen. Hat mir so manches Mal doch den Arsch gerettet. Im Grunde würde ich daher sogar sagen, dass es daher etwas einfacher ist, als die geistigen Vorgänger. Aber nicht weniger anspruchsvoll. Der Kram wird einem ja trotzdem nicht hinterher geworfen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. März 2022)

Ich hänge noch am Tor fest. Wollte die Ruinen "reinigen" aber ich habe dann meistens Probleme mit den letzten 3 Wachen. Und wenn dann der goldfarbene mit der Lanze als der 3. dazustößt hab ich 0 Chancen. Stelle mich wohl noch zu doof an.

Und was bringt eigentlich das "Blut berühren" ??? Habe 0 Effekte bemerkt...


----------



## MarcHammel (4. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und was bringt eigentlich das "Blut berühren" ??? Habe 0 Effekte bemerkt...


Da siehst du eigentlich an der Stelle gestorbene Spieler. Gut möglich, dass das Feature nicht richtig funktioniert.


----------



## McDrake (8. März 2022)

Noch immer Alice: Madness returns.

Das Leveldesign ist echt abgefahren und erinnert mich ein wenig an... was wars den gleich nochmals...grübel... hmmm.
Aber da hilft einem das Spiel auf die Sprünge:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. März 2022)

Ich habe mir jetzt doch mal Assassins Creed Walhalla zugelegt und bin kräftig am spielen, es dürfte noch einiges an Spielzeit mitbringen.


----------



## Loosa (8. März 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Noch immer Alice: Madness returns.
> 
> Das Leveldesign ist echt abgefahren und erinnert mich ein wenig an... was wars den gleich nochmals...grübel... hmmm.
> Aber da hilft einem das Spiel auf die Sprünge:
> ...


Raz?! 
So weit hatte ich Alice wohl nie gespielt. Wäre auch mal wieder einen Blick wert.


----------



## MichaelG (8. März 2022)

Blöde Frage: Was ist Raz ???


----------



## Zybba (8. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Was ist Raz ???


Der Hauptcharakter aus dem Spiel Psychonauts.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. März 2022)

*Sable*

Sable ist ein Open World Erkundungsspiel, ein wenig wie eine Art Zelda, aber ohne Kämpfe. Der Grafikstil ist sehr einfach gehalten, aber auch sehr clean und dadurch meiner Meinung nach echt schön. Man fährt als junge Nomadin mit einer Art Hoverbike durch die Spielwelt, findet verschiedene Clan-Lager, erkundet Ruinen und Wracks, bekommt Aufgaben, kann das Bike aufwerten und in vielen kleinen Quests und Gesprächen die Geschichte der Bewohner der Spielwelt erfahren.

So betrachtet ein richtig schönes, super-entspanntes Erkundungsspiel.

Wenn die Technik nicht wäre...

Sowohl mit Maus/Tastatur, als auch Controller gibt es einige Probleme bei der Klettermechanik, die Kamera macht gefühlt, was sie will, bleibt ständig irgendwo hängen, springt manchmal herum, fährt so nah an den Charakter heran, dass man gar nicht mehr sieht, was man überhaupt macht, und es gibt viele kleine Ruckler. Darüber hinaus ist auch das Menü ein wenig buggy, vor allem aber mit Maus/Tastatur, wo z. B. die Position visuelle Position von UI-Elementen und der mit der Maus klickbare Bereich nicht 100%ig übereinstimmen. Um bei Händlern aus dem Menü rauszukommen brauche ich den Controller, da der Button mit der Maus gar nicht funktionieren und ich auch keine funktionierende Taste auf der Tastatur gefunden habe.

Ich genieße das Spiel trotzdem aufgrund der schönen Grafik und Atmosphäre, aber die Technik macht es mir manchmal echt schwer. Ich hoffe, da wird noch einiges an Bugs gefixt. Es wäre echt schade, wenn das Spiel in diesem technischen Zustand bleiben würde. Das Spiel soll eigentlich entspannen, aber stattdessen muss ich mich ab und zu vom Spiel entspannen. Sollte nicht so sein.

*edit* Den großartigen Soundtrack von Japanese Breakfast muss ich noch hervorheben. Passt perfekt zum Setting.


----------



## MichaelG (9. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Was ist Raz ???


Ah so hatte ich bislang noch nicht gespielt. Habs zwar glaube irgendwo aber noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Raz?!
> So weit hatte ich Alice wohl nie gespielt. Wäre auch mal wieder einen Blick wert.


Hatte es damals auch nie so weit gespielt.
Teils wegen Mühe mit der Steuerung und den Sprungpassagen.. teils wegen den Kämpfen (Kameraführung bei Gegnerlock). 
Ersteres komischerweise kein Problem mehr 
Zweiteres: Lock lösen und wegrennen und neu anvisieren.


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ah so hatte ich bislang noch nicht gespielt. Habs zwar glaube irgendwo aber noch nicht gespielt.


Ist schon was spezielles, in meinen Augen.
Man muss sich auf sehr abgefahrene Ideen einlassen


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2022)

*Alice: Madness Returns* zu Ende.

Meine Güte ist das schlussendlich düster und sehr ernst.
Schlussendlich wirklich ein tolles Game mit ein paar, oben schon erwähnten Macken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Game + ist jetzt verfügbar.
Allerdings seh ich grade, dass Guardians of the Galaxy im Gampass drin ist


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2022)

....uuund jetzt
*Guardians of the Galaxy*
Passt spielerisch beinahe ein wenig zu Alice.

Die Sprüche finde ich ja extrem gut und zur Musik muss man ja nix sagen.
Spassiges Game bisher


----------



## golani79 (11. März 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den Souls Spielen wird man im Laufe der Zeit doch recht stark.


Wird man aber eigentlich in den Souls Spielen auch 

Ich bin derzeit, wenn ich Zeit zum Spielen habe, mit Elden Ring beschäftigt, welches sauviel Spaß macht - zwischendurch ne Runde GT7, das mir eigentlich auch sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## MarcHammel (12. März 2022)

Nach rund 86h Elden Ring... 


...bin ich immernoch nicht durch und hab noch einiges zu entdecken. Das Spiel ist ein echtes Content-Monster. Aber eines der spaßige Sorte. So motiviert, nach der langen Spielzeit weiter zu spielen, war ich nur in einer halben Handvoll Spiele.


----------



## bettenlager (12. März 2022)

Bei mir ist es nicht das eine  Spiel sondern so ein Handvoll die ich aber jetzt schon seit Jahren spiele.
State of Decay 2, Elite, Far Cry 5, RDR 2 auf Konsole, neu dazugekommen: Ghost Recon BP (bei 10 € konnte ich nicht nein sagen)


----------



## Zybba (12. März 2022)

Spiele gerade mal wieder Cyberpunk 2077. Im Prinzip das erste mal nach dem Durchspielen im Dezember 2020. Es ist wieder spaßig.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (12. März 2022)

Habe jetzt etwa 10 Stunden in *ELEX  2* hinter mir. Gefällt mir bisher wieder richtig gut. Macht echt laune die Welt zu erkunden. Habe auch irgendwie das Gefühl dass es am Anfang wieder etwas einfacher ist als beim ersten Teil. Selbst Banditenlager mit mehreren Gegnern sind in den ersten Stunden kein Problem. Daran war im ersten Teil lange nicht zu denken. Aber natürlich gibt es auch hier wieder überall Gegner vor denen man besser erstmal abhaut.
Werde jetzt gleich wieder weiterspielen.


----------



## golani79 (12. März 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Nach rund 86h Elden Ring...
> 
> 
> ...bin ich immernoch nicht durch und hab noch einiges zu entdecken. Das Spiel ist ein echtes Content-Monster. Aber eines der spaßige Sorte. So motiviert, nach der langen Spielzeit weiter zu spielen, war ich nur in einer halben Handvoll Spiele.


Bin bei knapp 40h und auch noch laaaange nicht durch 😅

Da denkt man, man hätte ein Gebiet gut abgegrast, aber dann findet man irgendwie immer wieder was neues. Alleine Stormveil Castle ist riesig .. und obwohl ich dort gestern mehrere Stunden verbracht habe, bin ich mir sicher, dass ich was übersehen habe ^^

Mal sehen, wo ich las nächstes hingehe .. Caelid finde ich so "brrrrr" vom Gebiet her 😅 Aber vlt gehts ja jetzt nach Waffenupgrades besser ..


----------



## MarcHammel (12. März 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bin bei knapp 40h und auch noch laaaange nicht durch 😅
> 
> Da denkt man, man hätte ein Gebiet gut abgegrast, aber dann findet man irgendwie immer wieder was neues. Alleine Stormveil Castle ist riesig .. und obwohl ich dort gestern mehrere Stunden verbracht habe, bin ich mir sicher, dass ich was übersehen habe ^^


Hab vermutlich auch einiges übersehen. Vor allem Quests. Da hab ich aktuell die Questline für Ranni gemacht (die Hexe, von der man am Anfang die Glocke für die Asche-Aufrufungen bekommt). War echt nett. Aber davon ab hab ich wohl einige nicht entdeckt oder nicht zuende geführt.  



golani79 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wo ich las nächstes hingehe .. Caelid finde ich so "brrrrr" vom Gebiet her 😅 Aber vlt gehts ja jetzt nach Waffenupgrades besser ..


Ich sag es dir so wie es ist: Nein. Caelid kommt viel später dran. Geh erstmal weiter nach Westen. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (12. März 2022)

*Blasphemous*

Ich schaffe es einfach nicht, das Spiel aufzugeben.

Und ich glaube, ich bin zumindest mit dem ursprünglichen Content fast durch. Jedenfalls hab ich diverse "alle Gegnertypen töten", "alle Upgrades bekommen" etc. Achievements bekommen (eigentlich ist sowas schon fast Spoiler-Material).

Jedenfalls hat sich mit zunehmender Zeit herausgestellt, dass das Spiel nicht annähernd so schwer ist, wie ich anfangs dachte. Der erste Boss war verflucht schwer, die meisten anderen habe ich bisher mit 2 bis 4 Versuchen erledigt, einen sogar direkt beim ersten Versuch. Definitiv kein Dark Souls Niveau. Die Platforming-Elemente sind dagegen oft ein wenig frustrierend.

Der DLC-Content sieht ne Ecke schwerer aus. Ein (vermutlich optionaler) Boss ist echt hart, weil ich einfach kaum Schaden mache. Und dann gibt es noch diverse Parkours-Challenges, die auch echt schwer sind, und wenig Toleranz für Fehler lassen.

Alles in allem bisher nach ca. 33 Stunden ein echt gutes Metroidvania mit leichten Souls-Elementen und wirklich schöner Pixelart-Grafik. Vielleicht gibt mir dieses Spiel ja wieder das Selbstvertrauen, irgendwann mal Elden Ring eine Chance zu geben, das dann dort wieder völlig zertrümmert wird und macht für Jahre (oder den Rest meines Lebens) von solchen Spielen fernhält.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. März 2022)

Seit 3 Tagen wieder RDR2, dass ich immer mal wieder angefangen aber nie in einem Rutsch durchgespielt hatte. Dazu gingen mir zuviel Dinge Anfangs auf die Nerven. Inzwischen hab ich mich aber reingefuchst und stehe bald vor dem Schluss. Ist auf jeden Fall immer noch ein grandioses Spiel in einer grandiosen Spielwelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. März 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Spiele gerade mal wieder Cyberpunk 2077. Im Prinzip das erste mal nach dem Durchspielen im Dezember 2020. Es ist wieder spaßig.


Me too    Für mich ist es das erste mal Durchspielen überhaupt. Dank zig Abstürzen hatte ich das fast schon abgeschrieben. Der Patch 1.5 mit Hotfix 2, hat bei mir wahre Wunder vollbracht. Läuft mittlerweile  so weich wie GTA V,  bin damit jetzt sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Zybba (14. März 2022)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Me too    Für mich ist es das erste mal Durchspielen überhaupt. Dank zig Abstürzen hatte ich das fast schon abgeschrieben. Der Patch 1.5 mit Hotfix 2, hat bei mir wahre Wunder vollbracht. Läuft mittlerweile  so weich wie GTA V,  bin damit jetzt sehr zufrieden.


Bei mir gibt's immer noch mehr Bugs, als ich mir von einer Version 1.0 wünschen würde. Hauptsächlich visuelle Dinge. Objekte, die in der Spielwelt offensichtlich fehlen. Z.b. Barhocker, die NPCs schweben dann halt mal.

Wenns bei dir jetzt erstmals stabil läuft, ist das natürlich ein Fortschritt!


----------



## Fireball8 (14. März 2022)

Bin ebenfalls immer noch in meinem ersten Elden Ring Playthough. Habe gestern Ingame die 100 Stunden Marke geknackt und bin gerade im Legacy Dungeon 



Spoiler



Volcano Manor auf Mt. Gelmir


. Habe solche Gebiete bisher immer gehasst in den From Spielen, aber das hier gefällt mir richtig gut! Heute nach der Arbeit geht's dann hoffentlich zum nächsten Demigod. 

Und ja, mir geht es da wie dir @MarcHammel , ich lasse Open World normalerweise spätestens nach 30h links liegen, aber das hier? Ich KANN. EINFACH. NICHT. AUFHÖREN.  Und ich habe gestern eine weitere von den seltenen Quests erhalten, bei der einem Ziele auf der Map markiert werden. Ich soll nach 



Spoiler



Mountaintop of the Giants


. Kannte ich noch nicht. Mache die Karte auf. Achso, da weit oben rechts im Nordosten, in diesem riesigen, unerkundeten, grauen Teil der Map?! Ja wie groß ist das denn hier?! Und den nördlichen Teil von Caelid habe ich auch noch nicht aufgedeckt. Es ist einfach Wahnsinn. Und ich bin einer von denen, der dann jeden Stein zur Sicherheit auch noch von der Unterseite betrachtet, man könnte ja was verpassen. Ich glaube echt ich werde noch mindestens weitere 30 Stunden im ersten Playthrough verbringen. Ach ja, die Unterwelt gibts ja auch noch... 

Habe ja nach wie vor immer etwas die Befürchtung, dass ich etwas overleveled bin, weil ich einfach jede kleinste Ecke erkunde und vom Gefühl her zu schnell im Level aufsteige. Bin glaube ich bei Level 90 oder knapp darüber. Als ich dann aber gestern mal in 



Spoiler



Leyndell, dem, ich glaube, letzten Legacy Dungeon


 vorbeigeschaut habe, hielten die Gegner dort dann doch noch ziemlich gut was aus und ich bin dementsprechend halt erst wieder nach 



Spoiler



Volcano Manor


 gegangen. Das passt im Moment ganz gut. Aber meine Fresse, wie geil der erste Blick über 



Spoiler



Leyndell


 war. Das Art Design und World Building ist und bleibt imo unantastbar.
Falls ich dann am Ende aber doch irgendwie zu stark sein sollte, werde ich vielleicht auch einfach freiwillig mal das Build wechseln und die Waffen nicht ganz so hoch leveln. Will mir das "Zähne ausbeißen" auch nicht völlig nehmen, gehört für mich zu den Spielen einfach dazu. Andererseits fühlts sich manchmal auch ganz geil an mit dicken Brocken den Boden aufzuwischen 



golani79 schrieb:


> Bin bei knapp 40h und auch noch laaaange nicht durch 😅
> 
> Da denkt man, man hätte ein Gebiet gut abgegrast, aber dann findet man irgendwie immer wieder was neues. Alleine Stormveil Castle ist riesig .. und obwohl ich dort gestern mehrere Stunden verbracht habe, bin ich mir sicher, dass ich was übersehen habe ^^
> 
> Mal sehen, wo ich las nächstes hingehe .. Caelid finde ich so "brrrrr" vom Gebiet her 😅 Aber vlt gehts ja jetzt nach Waffenupgrades besser ..


Caelid mochte ich auch echt nicht. Gibt immer ein Gebiet in den Titeln, das mir nicht so gefällt, weil es einfach abfuckt (hat da wer Blighttown gerufen?). Hab dort auch stumpf die Ash of War: Hoarfrost Stomp genutzt, die ist - zumindest in dem Gebiet - komplett broken gewesen und hat alles sehr vereinfacht. Der Boss dort ist dann auch sehr "spaßig", aber halt auch wieder total geil designed. Die Demigods sind bisher durch die Bank weg sehr cool und einzigartig, finde ich. 


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Hab vermutlich auch einiges übersehen. Vor allem Quests. Da hab ich aktuell die Questline für Ranni gemacht (die Hexe, von der man am Anfang die Glocke für die Asche-Aufrufungen bekommt). War echt nett. Aber davon ab hab ich wohl einige nicht entdeckt oder nicht zuende geführt.


Die Questline finde ich bisher richtig interessant. Kann mir vorstellen, dass die auf irgendeine Weise zu 'nem alternativen Ende führt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es eines oder mehrere gibt, war bisher immer der Fall. Ich bin hier bei Elden Ring aber tatsächlich auch nebenbei am Notizen schreiben, um Questlines verfolgen zu können. Klappen tut's natürlich trotzdem nicht immer  

Naja. Für mich, als noch etwas jüngerer Bursch, ist es das beste Spiel aller Zeiten. War bisher Dark Souls, aber Elden Ring, als logische Weiterführung des Spielkonzepts, hat ihm den Thron abgeluchst


----------



## MarcHammel (14. März 2022)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Das passt im Moment ganz gut. Aber meine Fresse, wie geil der erste Blick über
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da war ich auch einigermaßen beeindruckt.  Beeindruckend beklemmend fand ich übrigens auch Gelmir und Umgebung, aufgrund der desolaten Ästhetik. Übrigens war das Gebiet auch umfangreicher, als ich anfangs dachte. 



Fireball8 schrieb:


> Der Boss dort ist dann auch sehr "spaßig", aber halt auch wieder total geil designed. Die Demigods sind bisher durch die Bank weg sehr cool und einzigartig, finde ich.


General Radahn, den man ja schon aus dem Storytrailer kennt, fand ich eigentlich richtig genial. Der Kampf war mal was anderes. War quasi ne Heavy Metal-Elden Ring-Moshpit.  

Albern fand ich am Anfang nur, dass so n riesen Typ auf so nem winzigen Pferd reitet. Bis ich durch ne Itembeschreibung erfahren hab, wie der das überhaupt macht. Ok, wirkt immernoch etwas albern, aber zumindest wird's erklärt.  



Fireball8 schrieb:


> Die Questline finde ich bisher richtig interessant. Kann mir vorstellen, dass die auf irgendeine Weise zu 'nem alternativen Ende führt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es eines oder mehrere gibt, war bisher immer der Fall. Ich bin hier bei Elden Ring aber tatsächlich auch nebenbei am Notizen schreiben, um Questlines verfolgen zu können. Klappen tut's natürlich trotzdem nicht immer


Die Quests, die ich bisher gemacht habe, konnte ich mir gut merken. Zumal ich die Ranni-Questline ab General Radahn in einem Rutsch erledigt habe.


----------



## Fireball8 (14. März 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Da war ich auch einigermaßen beeindruckt.  Beeindruckend beklemmend fand ich übrigens auch Gelmir und Umgebung, aufgrund der desolaten Ästhetik. Übrigens war das Gebiet auch umfangreicher, als ich anfangs dachte.


Jup, vor allem dann durch den Legacy Dungeon, weiß nicht, ob du den schon gemacht hast. Hat auch 'ne sehr coole Questline. Harry Potter lässt grüßen 


MarcHammel schrieb:


> General Radahn, den man ja schon aus dem Storytrailer kennt, fand ich eigentlich richtig genial. Der Kampf war mal was anderes. War quasi ne Heavy Metal-Elden Ring-Moshpit.


Ja war schon sehr chaotisch teilweise mit den Summons. Besser zu kontrollieren war er definitiv ohne, aber ich fand die Idee dahinter, ihn gemeinsam mit den NPCs zu legen, dann doch cooler, als sagen zu können "Ich hab ihn alleine platt gemacht". 
Witziges Detail: 



Spoiler



man kann da ja auch Patches beschwören. Sobald er aber auch nur in die Nähe von Radahn kommt oder von ihm getroffen wird, verpisst er sich direkt wieder  So kennen wir ihn halt.





MarcHammel schrieb:


> Albern fand ich am Anfang nur, dass so n riesen Typ auf so nem winzigen Pferd reitet. Bis ich durch ne Itembeschreibung erfahren hab, wie der das überhaupt macht. Ok, wirkt immernoch etwas albern, aber zumindest wird's erklärt.


Hey, man muss sich als Riese halt was einfallen lassen, wenn man seinen guten Kumpel Leonard nicht zurücklassen will  


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Die Quests, die ich bisher gemacht habe, konnte ich mir gut merken. Zumal ich die Ranni-Questline ab General Radahn in einem Rutsch erledigt habe.


D.h. du hast direkt in 



Spoiler



Siofra/Nokron


 weitergemacht? Den Part habe ich auch schon erledigt. Weiter geht's dann ja scheinbar in 



Spoiler



Ainsel River/Nokstella


. Da gehe ich dann wahrscheinlich mal nach Mt. Gelmir hin.


----------



## golani79 (14. März 2022)

Ich hab gestern dann im Startgebiet noch bissl was abgegrast und bin dann auf 



Spoiler



Patches getroffen - hab den leider gekillt, weil er mich angegriffen hat und ich dann doch schon ganz gut Schaden ausgeteilt habe. Er hat zwar um Gnade gerufen, aber war gerade mitten in der Schlaganimation .. hab dann von nem Kumpel erfahren, dass es bei ihm nen Shop gegeben hätte .. -.-


----------



## MarcHammel (14. März 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern dann im Startgebiet noch bissl was abgegrast und bin dann auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Den Typen hab ich mit voller Absicht gekillt, weil ich in der gesamten Soulsborne-Reihe nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht habe. 





Fireball8 schrieb:


> D.h. du hast direkt in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exakt.  War auch gar nicht so schwer und der abschließende Bossfight für die Questline war auch ziemlich cool. War allerdings wohl schon etwas overpowered, da der Boss relativ flott down war.


----------



## golani79 (14. März 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Den Typen hab ich mit voller Absicht gekillt, weil ich in der gesamten Soulsborne-Reihe nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht habe.


Well, it was bound to happen some time .. oder wie war das?


----------



## Fireball8 (14. März 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern dann im Startgebiet noch bissl was abgegrast und bin dann auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab die Stimme in dem Dungeon sofort erkannt und ihn dann doch am Leben gelassen. Bisher kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, ob es gut oder schlecht war


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. März 2022)

Bin nach wie vor noch bei Assassins Creed Valhalla bei und treib mich gerade in Asgard rum. 😉

Generell macht es optisch einiges her, allerdings ist das Kletter-/Parkoursystem deutlich schlechter als bei Dying Light 2, das muß ich sagen als jemand der nach Assassins Creed 2 die Serie nicht mehr angeguckt hat.
Die Bewegungen sind bei weitem nicht so intuitiv und ab und an "verklettert" sich zudem die Spielfigur.🤔

Von der Ubi Ausguck Mechanik mal ab gibt es allerdings erstaunlich viele Dinge womit man die Zeit verheizen kann, wobei es sich für mich irgendwie gefühlt schneller abnutzt. 🤨


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. März 2022)

So, nun hab ich die komplette *The Banner Saga-Trilogie* hintereinander weg zum zweiten Mal durchgespielt.
SO eine Reihe, die muss man in einem Stück genießen. 

Knapp einen Monat bzw. 45 Stunden für dieses Epos - dafür nimmt man sich gerne Zeit.


----------



## Fireball8 (15. März 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAS war DAS bitte?! 



Spoiler



Wie viel Sumpf wollt ihr? Yes. 
Ich bin echt begeistert, wie FromSoftware selbst in der großen Open World diese Verbindungen zwischen Gebieten hinbekommt und das klassische "Ach hier bin ich?!" oder "Endlich komm ich dort hin!" hervorruft. Habe mich seit 40 Stunden oder so gefragt, wie ich auf dieses Plateau im Südwesten von Liurnia komme  Peak Leveldesign.



Aber mit so einem Boss habe ich absolut gar nicht gerechnet. Hatte was anderes im Kopf, wegen Scarlet Rot und so. Richtig cool. Und es gab ein weiteres Puzzlestück für die Story. Wenn das irgendwie zusammenkommt, was ich mir da zusammenreime...Mindblow


----------



## MarcHammel (15. März 2022)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> WAS war DAS bitte?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Kleiner Tipp: Geh mal zu Rannis Turm. Da steht Blaidd rum. Falls du da nach Abschluss der Quest noch nicht warst.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. März 2022)

Etwas über 15 Stunden in ELEX 2. Habe irgendwie das Gefühl bisher kaum was gemacht zu haben weil ich immernoch im Startgebiet rumrenne. 
Das einzige was mich bis jetzt etwas nervt sind die fliegenden Gegner. Da kann man als Nahkämpfer kaum was ausrichten.
Hatte jetzt eine Begleiterquest wo ich gegen mehrere Drohnen kämpfen musste aber ich konnte eigentlich nur die Aufmerksamkeit auf mich ziehen damit mein Begleiter in Ruhe per Fernkampf angreifen konnte.
Im ersten Teil waren die Gegner wie die Drohnen ja meistens trotzdem auf Augenhöhe so dass man sie auch im Nahkampf treffen konnte. Jetzt schweben sie meistens deutlich über dem Charakter und ohne Fernkampfskill braucht man da mit Pfeil und Bogen kaum anfangen.


----------



## Zybba (15. März 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Etwas über 15 Stunden in ELEX 2. Habe irgendwie das Gefühl bisher kaum was gemacht zu haben weil ich immernoch im Startgebiet rumrenne.
> Das einzige was mich bis jetzt etwas nervt sind die fliegenden Gegner. Da kann man als Nahkämpfer kaum was ausrichten.
> Hatte jetzt eine Begleiterquest wo ich gegen mehrere Drohnen kämpfen musste aber ich konnte eigentlich nur die Aufmerksamkeit auf mich ziehen damit mein Begleiter in Ruhe per Fernkampf angreifen konnte.
> Im ersten Teil waren die Gegner wie die Drohnen ja meistens trotzdem auf Augenhöhe so dass man sie auch im Nahkampf treffen konnte. Jetzt schweben sie meistens deutlich über dem Charakter und ohne Fernkampfskill braucht man da mit Pfeil und Bogen kaum anfangen.


Es sollte doch auf Ludtkämpfe geben in diesem Teil. Ist das keine Option?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. März 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Es sollte doch auf Ludtkämpfe geben in diesem Teil. Ist das keine Option?


Ja gibt es. Dafür muss man das Jetpack halt auch erstmal ausbauen.
Werde ich dann als nächstes wohl mal machen müssen.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. März 2022)

*Celeste*

Nachdem ich Blasphemous gespielt habe und mir das gut gefallen hat (obwohl eigentlich nicht mein Genre), ist mir aktuell irgendwie nach Platformern/Metroidvania Spielen. Und da ich mir vor ein paar Tagen das Ukraine Itch.io Bundle mit irgendwas um 992 digitalen Items (darunter über 500 Indie-Spiele) gekauft habe und Celeste darin enthalten ist, werde ich mir das heute Abend mal anschauen.

Ich weiß nahezu nichts über das Spiel, außer dass Platformer-Fans es absolut feiern. Setting, Story... alles keine Ahnung. Bin gespannt, was das wird.


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2022)

nach (laut amd-counter) exakt 50h bin ich jetzt tatsächlich mit *rdr 2* durch.
kam mir jetzt dennoch ehrlich gesagt gar nicht also sooo der gewaltige brocken vor, den ich mir vorgestellt hatte. 
war ja beinahe alles relativ stringent durchspielbar. 

der große star von rdr 2 ist natürlich die welt. die klischee-western-atmosphäre wurde einfach perfekt eingefangen. einfach krass, was rockstar da wieder abgeliefert hat. dementsprechend fand ichs auch gut verkraftbar, dass es eigentlich keine echte schnell-reise-funktion gibt. überall gibts was zu sehen und es macht einfach, also jedenfalls mir, laune ziellos durch die prärie zu traben. dabei bin ich nicht mal ein besonderer (western-) genre-fan oder so was. 

war jetzt alles toll? hm, lag vielleicht auch an der bei mir allerdings absolut üblichen streckung der spielzeit über 3 oder 4 monate; aber irgendwie hatte ich bei der story nie so das gefühl, dass das mal irgendwo fahrt aufnimmt. keine ahnung, wie das hätte aussehen können, aber ich hab mich hin und wieder schon mal ein wenig gelangweilt und bin dann nur in den saloon zum pokern. gameplay ist ja ohnehin eher....ich sag mal: anspruchslos. ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, mag jeder für sich selbst bewerten. mich hats jetzt jedenfalls nicht in irgendeiner art und weise gestört. charaktere sind super geschrieben. und technisch ist rdr 2 (pc) inzwischen ohnehin über jeden zweifel erhaben. grafik und vertonung einfach brillant. krass, dass das jetzt auch schon bald wieder 4 jahre alt wird. 

bewertung wie immer schwer: ne 10/10 gäbs von mir vermutlich eher nicht. aber nah dran.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2022)

*Ori and the Blind Forrest (Definitive Edition)*

Erst vor zwei Tagen für lumpige 2 Euro bei Wingamestore erworben und heute die ersten 2 Stunden damit verbracht.
Muss schon sagen: Seit *Rayman Legends* nicht mehr so eine bildschöne Optik bei einem Plattformer gesehen, seit *Child of Light* keinem so bezaubernden Soundtrack gelauscht. Audiovisuell ein Gedicht, keine Frage.

Spielerisch auch ziemlich gut. Geht bei der Action sehr effektvoll zugange, es blitzt und explodiert alles grellbunt, und der Metroidvania-Aufbau erscheint auch recht selbsterklärend.

Wenn ich etwas monieren müsste dann höchstens dass das Gefühl für Sprungdistanzen leicht unpräzise ausfällt und das senkrechte Erklimmen von Wänden ebenfalls in anderen gespielten Genre-Titeln etwas besser von der Hand ging.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist selbst auf "normal" sehr herausfordernd, von der kinderfreundlichen Grafik sollte man sich da auf keinen Fall täuschen lassen.

Edit:
Ach ja, so schön das Spiel auch aussieht, wie kann es sein dass man diverse Auflösungen zur Auswahl hat aber nur (1280x720) tatsächlich funktioniert?! Dass man extra die Start-Datei modifizieren muss damit auch alle Möglichkeiten real nutzbar sind darf bei einem augenscheinlich so schmucken Titel eigentlich nicht sein...


----------



## MrFob (17. März 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas monieren müsste dann höchstens dass das Gefühl für Sprungdistanzen leicht unpräzise ausfällt und das senkrechte Erklimmen von Wänden ebenfalls in anderen gespielten Genre-Titeln etwas besser von der Hand ging.
> Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist selbst auf "normal" sehr herausfordernd, von der kinderfreundlichen Grafik sollte man sich da auf keinen Fall täuschen lassen.


Mit was spielst du das? Ich hatte es auch mal angefangen mit M/KB und hatte den selben Eindruck. Wurde dann von @Zybba gescholten, dass ich es nicht mit gamepad gespielt habe. Scheint wohl damit wesentlich besser von der Hand zu gehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Mit was spielst du das? Ich hatte es auch mal angefangen mit M/KB und hatte den selben Eindruck. Wurde dann von @Zybba gescholten, dass ich es nicht mit gamepad gespielt habe. Scheint wohl damit wesentlich besser von der Hand zu gehen.


Plattformer dieser Art spiele ich immer (!) mit Controller (XBOX360) und würde mich schon als sehr geübt im genannten Genre einschätzen. Mit SteamWorld Dig 1/2 und ähnlich gearteten 2D-Spielen mit artverwandter Mechanik komme ich normalerweise bestens klar, aber bei Ori ist vor allem der Sprung auf sehr schmalen Flächen (z.B. kleine Plattformen inmitten von Gewässern) teilweise echt fummelig.
Und dann eben das erwähnte Problem mit der Senkrechtbewegung, hier kommen mir die Hochsprüngen zu schwach vor. Gut, denke mit dem Erwerb weiterer Talente im Fertigkeitenbaum wird es irgendwann etwas komfortabler, aber wenn man zu Beginn versucht tödliche Fallen - hier solche Blüten die "Lasergeschosse" rausrülpsen - zu umgehen und dazu eine Wand erklimmen muss fehlen oft nur wenige Zentimeter / Pixel und schon wird man getroffen.

Wie gesagt, ist jetzt nicht arg frustrierend oder so, Spaß macht es auf jeden Fall. Bin nur eben der Ansicht dass die Steuerung etwas besser bzw. genauer sein könnte.


----------



## Fireball8 (18. März 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Plattformer dieser Art spiele ich immer (!) mit Controller (XBOX360) und würde mich schon als sehr geübt im genannten Genre einschätzen. Mit SteamWorld Dig 1/2 und ähnlich gearteten 2D-Spielen mit artverwandter Mechanik komme ich normalerweise bestens klar, aber bei Ori ist vor allem der Sprung auf sehr schmalen Flächen (z.B. kleine Plattformen inmitten von Gewässern) teilweise echt fummelig.
> Und dann eben das erwähnte Problem mit der Senkrechtbewegung, hier kommen mir die Hochsprüngen zu schwach vor. Gut, denke mit dem Erwerb weiterer Talente im Fertigkeitenbaum wird es irgendwann etwas komfortabler, aber wenn man zu Beginn versucht tödliche Fallen - hier solche Blüten die "Lasergeschosse" rausrülpsen - zu umgehen und dazu eine Wand erklimmen muss fehlen oft nur wenige Zentimeter / Pixel und schon wird man getroffen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ist jetzt nicht arg frustrierend oder so, Spaß macht es auf jeden Fall. Bin nur eben der Ansicht dass die Steuerung etwas besser bzw. genauer sein könnte.


Fand die Steuerung bei den Ori Spielen eigentlich ziemlich genau und gut. Spiele selber recht viele Metroidvania/Platformer und mir ist da nicht aufgefallen, dass es im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen Ungenauigkeiten gibt, ganz im Gegenteil. ist vielleicht irgendwo Vsync oder so an? Wenn nicht in den Einstellungen, vielleicht treiberseitig?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2022)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Fand die Steuerung bei den Ori Spielen eigentlich ziemlich genau und gut. Spiele selber recht viele Metroidvania/Platformer und mir ist da nicht aufgefallen, dass es im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen Ungenauigkeiten gibt, ganz im Gegenteil. ist vielleicht irgendwo Vsync oder so an? Wenn nicht in den Einstellungen, vielleicht treiberseitig?


Hat mit VSnc nicht das Geringste zu tun, habe einen GSync-TFT. 
Ist ein rein subjektives Gefühl, mir fehlt für punktgenau Sprünge etwas mehr Präzision.


----------



## McDrake (18. März 2022)

*Gärtner der Galaxy *zu Ende

Endlich wieder mal ein Spiel, welches sich am Ende schwer spielte... aus mentaler Sicht.
Ich hätte da noch gerne länger mit diesem tollen Team verbracht.
Aber grade dieses "Vergängliche" ist doch eigentlich das, was eine gute Geschichte ausmacht.

Ich kenne den Comic nicht und nur dank den Filmen fand ich den Weg zu Starlord & co.
Das Spiel zeigte mir wohl die weiteren Facetten dieser Geschichte in charmanter Art.
Ein Spiel, das stroygetriebene (so nennt sich das doch, oder?) Gameplay wunderbar funktioniert.
Zuerst Klamauk, der sich aber mit der Zeit relativiert. Immer mal ein paar gute Sprüche und extrem tolle Dialoge und nie ins dumme abdriftet.

Spielerisch:
- Wenn man die verschiedenen Fähigkeiten taktisch clever einsetzt, sind die Fight sehr gut machbar.
Aber auch ansonsten wirds wohl auf Normal gut durchspielbar sein.
- Mit Pad gut steuerbar, kleine "Rätsel" sollte niemanden stark fordern, zumal die Crew mit ihren Kommentaren auch genügend Hinweise gibt
- Schönes grafisches Design 
- Schlagt mich: Aber hier hätte ich ein paar "Openworld"-Elemente begrüsst.
Es gibt ein paar Stationen, in welchen ich mich lange umgesehen habe und das hat sich da auch gelohnt.
Andererseits: Ne, passt schon so.
-Das Game nimmt sich selber teilweise auf den Arm
- Sehr viele Denkwürdige Passagen und Dialoge:
Bei einer Abstimmung (Ja/Nein) kommts auf 3:3. Rocket: "Drei stimmen für Ja und drei haben falsch geantwortet"
-Hab ich schon die tollen Gespräche erwähnt
- Ah, dann noch die Gespräche unter den Teammitgliedern.

In diesem Sinne:10 von 11 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireball8 (18. März 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat mit VSnc nicht das Geringste zu tun, habe einen GSync-TFT.
> Ist ein rein subjektives Gefühl, mir fehlt für punktgenau Sprünge etwas mehr Präzision.


Verursacht auch (minimalsten) Inputlag   
Aber dann meinst Du wahrscheinlich einfach diese "floatyness" von Ori? Ist schon bisl her, seit ich Teil 2 gespielt hab..


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. März 2022)

Neben dem immer noch grandiosen *Tunic* wird nebenher ein wenig im Wunderland herumgesprungen. 
Hab mir durch ne kleine Änderung in einer ini Datei die DLC-Inhalte freigeschaltet. Da sind etliche nette und abgedrehte Kostüme dabei, die auch noch Nebeneffekte haben. Dieses hier verdoppelt z.b. den Schaden der Waffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toll find ich immer noch die gute deutsche Lokalisierung. Auch vom Text her. Statt spröder, weißer Untertitel wird die Schrift in verschiedenen Fonts sogar in der Grafik dargestellt. Das ist nett und aufwendiger als andere Spiele das tun.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. März 2022)

Aktuell wechsel ich hauptsächlich zwischen zwei Spielen:

*Mass Effect Legendary Edition*

Nachdem ich viel länger, als geplant, mit Blasphemous beschäftigt war, damit aber jetzt durch bin, geht es nun mit Mass Effect 1 aus der Legendary Edition weiter. Die Geschichte und vor allem die Lore sind nach wie vor toll und gehören mit zum Besten, was ich in Sachen Space SciFi kenne.

Die Dialoge und die Nebenquests sind teilweise aber wirklich nicht gut gealtert. Auch die repetitiven Nebenquests sind ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Einerseits mag ich es mit dem Mako die Planetenoberflächen zu erkunden, andererseits findet man dort aber irgendwie immer das gleiche: Die gleichen Raumschiff- und Sondenwracks, die gleichen Gebäude, die gleichen Minen etc. Generell fällt da extrem die Abwechslung bei den 3d-Modellen auf. Wirkt auf mich nicht wirklich wie ein Triple-A Titel (auch kein älterer). Die Hauptquests und die damit verbundenen Locations dagegen sind von sehr viel höherer Qualität.

Ich glaube Mass Effect 1 wäre ohne die Nebenquests ein zwar deutlich kleineres, aber auch besseres Spiel gewesen. Trotzdem macht's mir Spaß, eben wegen der Story. Und ich weiß ja auch, dass bei Teil 2 und 3 die Produktionsqualität generell ein wenig besser ist.


*Sable*

Das Spiel ist größer, als ich dachte. Inzwischen bin ich bei knapp 12 Stunden und es ist nach wie vor ein sehr schönes Open World Erkundungsspiel mit einigen Zelda-Elementen. Tolle Quests, Locations, Grafikstil (Geschmackssache). Und das alles in einem technischen Zustand, den man bestenfalls als traurig bezeichnen kann. Aber auch nicht schlimmer, als Cyberpunk 2077 damals zum Release.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. März 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Sable*
> 
> Das Spiel ist größer, als ich dachte. Inzwischen bin ich bei knapp 12 Stunden und es ist nach wie vor ein sehr schönes Open World Erkundungsspiel mit einigen Zelda-Elementen. Tolle Quests, Locations, Grafikstil (Geschmackssache). Und das alles in einem technischen Zustand, den man bestenfalls als traurig bezeichnen kann. Aber auch nicht schlimmer, als Cyberpunk 2077 damals zum Release.


Ja das Spiel hat mir auch von Anfang an gefallen. Ist auch mal angenehm, NICHT kämpfen zu müssen. Und die Optik war das erste was mich anzog. Dies und das herumcruisen über den Planeten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2022)

*Ori and the Blind Forrest*

Ich würde nach weiteren 3-4 Stunden zwar weiterhin behaupten dass es auf audiovisuelle Ebene absolut kinderfreundlich ist... Der Schwierigkeitsgrad jedoch nicht. ^^
Besagten jungen Spielern ohne ausgeprägte Frustresistenz empfehlen würde mir nach der jüngsten Erfahrung eher schwerfallen.
Stichwort: Ginsobaum. Und die Flucht aus diesem. 

Locker 10 Minuten gebraucht um diese äußerst zeitkritische und adrenalinfördernde Szene zu meistern. Und auch danach wirds nicht leichter, die Blitzsprung-Fähigkeit kommt immer häufiger zum Einsatz und ist für sich allein schon recht anspruchsvoll.

Nichtsdestotrotz weiss das Spiel auf seine Art zu fesseln. Viele inszenatorisch beeindruckende Kniffe und im Besonderen das musikalische Ambiente plus neue Wege / geöffnete Gebiete dank neu erworbener Talente motivieren ungemein.

Ich sollte es mir nur angewöhnen häufiger manuelle Speicherpunkte zu setzen. Bin mit den blauen Orbs immer zu geizig weil ich damit verschlossene Türen öffnen möchte...


----------



## Fireball8 (21. März 2022)

140 Stunden und immer noch im ersten Elden Ring Playthrough. Hab noch zwei größere Gebiete mit Bossen vor mir. Endboss kommt auch noch. Und ich habe mir selber noch was gespoilert, weil ich so dumm war nur mal *GANZ KURZ *ins WIki zu schauen, und das deutet auch nochmal auf etwas größeres - ich nenn's mal so - Backtracking hin. Und ab heute ist meine Freundin wieder "frei", d.h. ich habe auch weniger Zeit zu zocken. Verdammte kacke, so kurz vorm Ende 

Aber ich glaube ich bin echt ganz gut dabei die meisten Dinge blind und selber gefunden zu haben. Mal schauen, wie viele Achievements mir nach dem ersten Playthrough zur 100% fehlen 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Ori and the Blind Forrest*
> 
> Ich würde nach weiteren 3-4 Stunden zwar weiterhin behaupten dass es auf audiovisuelle Ebene absolut kinderfreundlich ist... Der Schwierigkeitsgrad jedoch nicht. ^^
> Besagten jungen Spielern ohne ausgeprägte Frustresistenz empfehlen würde mir nach der jüngsten Erfahrung eher schwerfallen.
> ...


Nur 10 Minuten?  Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich damals bestimmt 'ne Stunde an dem Part fest hing...war zu dem Zeitpunkt aber auch mit mein erstes Metroidvania/Platformer...die Ausrede muss sein  Planst du auch direkt den 2. Teil hinterherzuschieben? Kann ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen, der war nochmal 'ne Ecke besser und spaßiger


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2022)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> 140 Stunden und immer noch im ersten Elden Ring Playthrough. Hab noch zwei größere Gebiete mit Bossen vor mir. Endboss kommt auch noch. Und ich habe mir selber noch was gespoilert, weil ich so dumm war nur mal *GANZ KURZ *ins WIki zu schauen, und das deutet auch nochmal auf etwas größeres - ich nenn's mal so - Backtracking hin. Und ab heute ist meine Freundin wieder "frei", d.h. ich habe auch weniger Zeit zu zocken. Verdammte kacke, so kurz vorm Ende
> 
> 
> Nur 10 Minuten?  Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich damals bestimmt 'ne Stunde an dem Part fest hing...war zu dem Zeitpunkt aber auch mit mein erstes Metroidvania/Platformer...die Ausrede muss sein


Kam mir gefühlt auch länger vor ^^
Aber bei sowas bin ich sehr hartnäckig und erspiele mir dann eine Art "Ideallinie". Ich hab parallel immer versucht diese orangenen Orbs einzusammeln, es aber dann belassen weil ich mich so nur noch mehr unter Druck setze.


Fireball8 schrieb:


> Planst du auch direkt den 2. Teil hinterherzuschieben? Kann ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen, der war nochmal 'ne Ecke besser und spaßiger


Nicht unbedingt direkt, aber wenn es demnächst im Sale zu bekommen sein sollte sage ich bestimmt nicht "Nein".


----------



## Zybba (21. März 2022)

Ich fand den ersten Teil insgesamt runder.

Im ginso Baum habe ich auch sehr lange gebraucht beim ersten durchspielen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2022)

Grade lese ich das hier:









						Schwere Vorwürfe gegen Ori-Macher: Microsoft beendet Zusammenarbeit
					

Das Studio hinter Ori and the Will of the Wisps soll laut aktuellen Vorwürfen kein angenehmer Ort zum Arbeiten sein.




					www.gamestar.de
				




Keine guten Voraussetzungen für einen möglichen dritten Teil.


----------



## Fireball8 (21. März 2022)

Hmpf, schade :/ 

Aber gut, mir persönlich ist's dann eh wichtiger, dass die Entwickler/innen einen angenehmen Arbeitsplatz haben. Wenn das alles immer so stimmt, was man ja seit der Story um Blizzard vermehrt von anderen Studios hört, dann wird es wohl auch Zeit, dass sich in den Studios was ändert.

Ich hoffe FromSoft ist 'nen sauberer Laden....


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gern geschehen. Waren 6 sehr entspannende Stunden, auch wenn ich sie nicht an einem Stück gespielt habe.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. März 2022)

Lake war aber auch schön. Der Soundtrack dudelt mir ab und zu ohrwurmmäßig durch den Kopf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. März 2022)

*Ori and the Blind Forest *

Hab ich vor ein Paar Tagen wirklich behauptet dass die Flucht aus dem Ginsobaum schwer sei? Ich ziehe die Aussage zurück. Aus den Elendsruinen zu entkommen, DAS ist schwer. 15-20 Minuten brauchte es bis zu Erlösung... Und ja, mein Controller ist noch heile. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (25. März 2022)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider*

Als damals der Reboot von Tomb Raider kam (Tomb Raider 2013), war ich ein wenig enttäuscht. Für mich war Tomb Raider immer eine Mischung aus 3d Platformer, Dungeon Crawler, Puzzlespiel und eben 3rd Person Shooter. Viele dieser Elemente wurden damals stark vereinfacht und es bliebt ein recht linearer 3rd Person Shooter mit vielen Cutscenes und Quicktime Events übrig. Puzzles und Platforming gab es zwar noch, aber beides wurde stark reduziert.

Aber ich glaube inzwischen hab ich mich damit abgefunden, dass die Reihe und die Triple-A Spielewelt sich stark verändert haben, und ich bin bereit dem Nachfolger auch eine Chance zu geben. Ich hab gerade auch irgendwie Bock auf das Setting. Mal gucken, ob es mir gefällt.

*Edit*: Ersteindruck ist sehr gut. Grafisch sieht es in Bewegung sogar nochmal deutlich besser aus, als auf Standbildern oder komprimierten Youtubevideos. Da geht echt viel Qualität verloren. Performance ist auch super und auch sonst macht das Spiel echt Spaß bisher. Und die Inszenierung ist echt super gemacht.

Nur eine Option, dass Lara einem nicht bei jedem Rätsel gleich nach 30 Sekunden die Lösung auf die Nase drückt wäre nett. In den "Dungeons" kommen ständig Kommentare wie "Ich muss den Wasserstand steigen lassen" oder "Dort drüben ist ein Loch in der Wand." Ich würde das gern komplett selbst lösen dürfen, auch wenn ich mich dafür erst ein paar Minuten umschauen und rumprobieren muss. *Edit Ende*


Und abschließend noch:

*Sable* ("durchgespielt")

Künstlerisch (Spielwelt, Questdesign, Grafikdesign, Soundtrack, Story/Lore usw.) wirklich ein schönes Spiel, aber technisch leider ne mittlere Katastrophe. Keine Ahnung, ob das Spiel bei allen Leuten so viele Probleme macht, aber dem Steamforum nach bin ich zumindest bei weitem nicht der Einzige.

Gekauft habe ich es mir um einen entspannten Zelda-Klon ohne Kämpfe, aber mit viel zu entdecken zu haben. Im Grunde habe ich das auch bekommen, aber Performanceprobleme, teilweise massives Audiostottern, Physikglitches, Kameraglitches, Menübugs usw. haben bei mir großflächig den Spielspaß sehr reduziert.

Diesen miserablen technischen Zustand hat das inhaltlich wirklich schöne Spiel nicht verdient.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. März 2022)

Immer noch Assassins Creed Valhalla (45 Std), war sehr überrascht das es da auch Tombraider like Grabkammer Rätzel drin vorkommen. 😮

Ich mag das sehr, aber es hat mich massiv überrascht, sozusagen Assassinenmäßig angeschlichen und mich gemeuchelt. 🤩


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2022)

mal in *cyberpunk 2077* (pc) reingespielt, nachdem es ja mit patch 1.5(2) gewissermaßen "fertig" sein sollte.
kann noch nicht viel sagen, dafür war die zeit zu kurz.
aber wie es sich gehört, wurde ich direkt mal mit einem fetten glitch in der spielwelt willkommen geheißen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist mir danach gleich nochmal passiert. da ist dann direkt das komplette auto verschwunden, durch das der kollege kollissionslos durchgelatscht ist. natürlich kein drama, aber doch irgendwo erstaunlich, dass knapp 1,5 jahre nach release immer noch solche bolzen im spiel zu finden sind. na ja, ich hoffe einfach mal, es häuft sich nicht.


----------



## Zybba (26. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da ist dann direkt das komplette auto verschwunden, durch das der kollege kollissionslos durchgelatscht ist. natürlich kein drama, aber doch irgendwo erstaunlich, dass knapp 1,5 jahre nach release immer noch solche bolzen im spiel zu finden sind.


Das deckt sich auch mit meiner Erfahrung.



Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, ich hoffe einfach mal, es häuft sich nicht.


Ich spoiler mal nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2022)

Gestern mal Outcast 1.1 angefangen. Hatte zuvor vor mehreren Monaten mal das Remaster Second Contact gespielt (dessen Vorspann ist im Vergleich zum Original leider komplett misslungen). Das Spiel Outcast an sich ist von der Immersion, Story immer noch top. Was besch... ist ist das zielen und schießen insbesondere was die vertikale Ausrichtung betrifft. Aber sonst ? 

Das Remaster punktet natürlich mit einer besseren Steuerung und besseren Grafik. Wurde aber leider auch gleich mit casualisiert. Da ist das Original besser. Man muß viel mehr die NPC befragen. Muß sich die Map und Punkte einprägen, die Aufträge/Notizen genau lesen, in den Gesprächen genau zuhören....


----------



## McDrake (28. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mal in *cyberpunk 2077* (pc) reingespielt, nachdem es ja mit patch 1.5(2) gewissermaßen "fertig" sein sollte.


Bin auch grade ein wenig an dem Game.
Macht ja eigentlich schon Spass und die Missionen sind teilweise auch ganz gut
(inkl kleiner Eastereggs)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Technisch finde ich den Regen ebenfalls ein bisschen komisch:
Führt man unter einer Laterne durch regnets nicht aufs Auto, sowei, so ok.
Aber man hat das Gefühl, dass der Regen dann einfach komplett abgeschalten wird.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. März 2022)

Auch wenn es bei mir jetzt stabil läuft. Die ganze Mischung kommt mir manchmal etwas holprig vor. Mich zieht es einfach nicht so rein. Und ein paar fragwürdige Grafikentscheidungen gibt es auch noch. Das Gestein an den Bergen /Hügeln ist teilweise etwas dürftig. Auch wenn ich nur auf "Hoch" spiele.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2022)

*Ori and the Blind Forest*

Spiel nach 17 Stunden und mit 95% Vollständigkeit absolviert. Wurde gegen Ende nochmal richtig haarig. Der Horuberg hat nochmal einiges an Können und Geschick abverlangt, aber dafür wurde man auch mit einem berührenden Ende belohnt.

Fazit:
Das visuell betrachtet wohl beste Spiel auf Basis der Unity-Engine - mir fiel wirklich das eine oder andere Mal die Kinnlade runter - und eines der besten Metroidvanias der letzten Jahre. Wäre der Schwierigkeitsgrad an gewissen Stellen nicht so extrem würde ich es zum persönlichen Genre-König küren, doch ansonsten war es schlicht großartig. Und der allerletzte Track zaubert nochmal allerfeinste Entenpelle, der muss fürs Auto auf den USB-Stick. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KekxsY7F2ts, list: PLxbIk89I7mKuYQcurk0mK-h2Fo_aR1ss7

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Loosa (30. März 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das visuell betrachtet wohl beste Spiel auf Basis der Unity-Engine


Wusste gar nicht, dass es auf Unity basiert. 
Ich hatte es im Lockdown entdeckt. Ich bin sehr frustanfällig, aber nach über 700 Toden hatte ich es dann doch geschafft. Und dachte mir, das schickste mal deinem Neffen -> hab den final run dann nochmal gemacht und aufgezeichnet. War schon etwas stolz.  

Den Nachfolger sollte ich vielleicht auch mal wieder angehen.

Neben dem frustrierend harten, aber genauso fairen Game Design hatte Stil und ganz besonders Musik einen großen Einfluss, dieses Spiel wirklich auch schaffen zu wollen. Super.   





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_WIme3hyZLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass es auf Unity basiert.


Hab das selbst aus Tests erfahren, und das unterstreicht erneut die enorme Vielseitigkeit der Engine.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2022)

*Sonic Generations*

Von einem Plattformer (= *Ori *) direkt zum nächsten gewechselt, nur diesmal wieder klassisches Jump'n Run mit dem bekanntermaßen schnellsten Igel der Spielewelt. Nochmal dicken Dank an Sbf93 für den Key. 

Von den Screenshots auf der Steam-Kaufseite hab ich mich lange zuvor täuschen lassen, dachte das wäre nur ein technisch arg maues Sega-Spiel, aber in Bewegung sieht das Dargebotene für einen nunmehr 10 Jahre alten Titel doch noch ziemlich gut aus. Viele klassische Sonic-Levels in 2,5- und (!) 3D neu interpretiert, jeden kann man in zwei Arten angehen: Als klassisch-niedlicher Sonic im 1990er-Stil (2,5D) oder in der Gestalt des moderneren, frecheren Stachelrenners in pfeilschneller 3D-Landschaft. Sonic von hinten verfolgen wenn er mit nem Affenzahn durch die Landschaft rauscht bzw. schliddert macht unglaublich viel Laune.

Gefällt mir richtig gut, als Fan fühle ich mich hier trotz neuem Look gut aufgehoben da Sega auf gewohntem Terrain bleibt. Einzig mancher Remix der traditionellen Tracks hört sich mit mehr schlecht als recht eingefügten "Techno-Beats" nicht sonderlich gelungen an.


----------



## Zybba (31. März 2022)

Machst ja richtig was weg zur zeit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Machst ja richtig was weg zur zeit.


Ach naja, ich konzentriere mich im Moment weniger auf Zeitfresser mit zig Stunden, dann geht gefühlt auch mehr von der PoS runter.


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2022)

Ich spiele ja aktuell Outcast 1.1 Auf Einstimmung für das neue Outcast was (hoffentlich) dieses Jahr erscheint. Auf dieses Spiel freue ich mich schon riesig. Nach über 20 Jahren mit einer neuen Story zurück nach Adelpha. Yess.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. März 2022)

*Mass Effect 1* (aus der Legendary Edition)

Ich hab's, nach knapp 40 Stunden Spielzeit, endlich durchgezockt, nachdem ich für ein paar andere Spiele ein Weilchen pausiert habe. Die erste Hälfte des Spiels zieht sich ein wenig und die Nebenaufgaben mit all dem Copy & Paste Content (jede verdammte Planetenbasis, Mine und Raumfrachter haben nicht nur die gleichen Texturen, sondern auch noch das gleiche Levellayout!) sind schlicht Zeitverschwendung.

Aber zum Ende hin nimmt das Spiel echt Fahrt auf. Und das Ende ist einfach richtig, richtig gut gemacht. Fette Raumschiffe, viel Story, viel Lore... und nen guten Song in den Credits gab es auch.

An sich wäre Mass Effect wirklich guter Stoff, um als Serie verfilmt zu werden. Aber ich fürchte, wenn man das machen würde, würde das mit wenig Respekt gegenüber den originalen Storyautoren und Fans passieren. Oder anders gesagt: Besser bleiben lassen und nochmal Babylon 5 gucken und Mass Effect als Spielereihe in Erinnerung behalten.

Jetzt bin ich am grübeln, ob ich morgen direkt mit Mass Effect 2 anfange, oder ob ich noch was anderes dazwischen schiebe.


----------



## MrFob (31. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich spiele ja aktuell Outcast 1.1 Auf Einstimmung für das neue Outcast was (hoffentlich) dieses Jahr erscheint. Auf dieses Spiel freue ich mich schon riesig. Nach über 20 Jahren mit einer neuen Story zurück nach Adelpha. Yess.


Kein Second Contact?




Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Mass Effect 1* (aus der Legendary Edition)
> 
> Ich hab's endlich durchgezockt, nachdem ich für ein paar andere Spiele ein Weilchen pausiert habe. Die erste Hälfte des Spiels zieht sich ein wenig und die Nebenaufgaben mit all dem Copy & Paste Content (jede verdammte Planetenbasis, Mine und Raumfrachter haben nicht nur die gleichen Texturen, sondern auch noch das gleiche Levellayout!) sind schlicht Zeitverschwendung.
> 
> ...


Warte mal, hast du das gerade erst zum allerersten mal durchgespielt? 😱
Und jo, ich finde auch, die Spiele zu verfilmen oder als Serie umzusetzen bringt es irgendwie nicht so ganz. Dafuer sind die Spiele lebst schon zu cineastisch praesentiert, da waere man irgendwie zu nah dran finde ich.Vom Spiel unabhaengige Geschichten im ME Unviersum als Serie erzaehlen, mit einem eigenen Schiff und einer eigenen Crew? Da waere ich aber sofort dabei.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. März 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Warte mal, hast du das gerade erst zum allerersten mal durchgespielt? 😱
> Und jo, ich finde auch, die Spiele zu verfilmen oder als Serie umzusetzen bringt es irgendwie nicht so ganz. Dafuer sind die Spiele lebst schon zu cineastisch praesentiert, da waere man irgendwie zu nah dran finde ich.Vom Spiel unabhaengige Geschichten im ME Unviersum als Serie erzaehlen, mit einem eigenen Schiff und einer eigenen Crew? Da waere ich aber sofort dabei.


Nicht zum ersten Mal. Hab's damals mal auf ner xBox 360 auf nem Röhrenfernseher gespielt  Ist entsprechend lange her und vieles hab ich schon wieder vergessen. Teil 2 hab ich damals bei Release auch schon durchgespielt, aber Teil 3 kenne ich noch gar nicht.

An sich gibt das Mass Effect Universum halt echt viel Potential her, gute Geschichten zu erzählen. Ich hab halt Angst davor, wenn es mal Filme oder Serien gibt, dass die falschen Leute daran arbeiten und es einfach nur ein weiterer Film/Serie zum Spiel Reinfall wird.


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Kein Second Contact?



Hab ich zwar auch und auch schon durch. Es ist in einigen Belangen besser (Zielverhalten, bessere Grafik). Dafür aber (sorry) besch... Vorspann aber was mich am meisten stört ist diese Casualisierung. Bei Second Contact geht ein Teil des Urgefühls verloren. Es gibt Mapmarker usw. Von daher...


----------



## MrFob (31. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab ich zwar auch und auch schon durch. Es ist in einigen Belangen besser (Zielverhalten, bessere Grafik). Dafür aber (sorry) besch... Vorspann aber was mich am meisten stört ist diese Casualisierung. Bei Second Contact geht ein Teil des Urgefühls verloren. Es gibt Mapmarker usw. Von daher...


Hm, ok, war mir gar nicht aufgefallen bzw. kann mich gar nicht so erinnern, dass da im Spiel gross was anders war (konnte man das eventuell abstellen, kann mich nicht an mapmarker erinnern, die anders waren als im original).
Darauf wirst du dich aber in Outcast 2 auch einstellen muessen, fuerchte ich.


Wegen dem Intro:


			https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/outcast-second-contact-steam-release-des-remakes-launch-trailer.9367154/page-3#post-10120438
		


Aber jo, das hat ich auch etwas aufgeregt, dass sie das nicht auch ordentlich neu gemacht haben. Das alte Intro war super cool und eine richtig schick neu gerenderte Version waere der Hammer gewesen.


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2022)

Thx. Muß ich doch glatt mal ändern.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (1. April 2022)

Bin weiterhin mit *ELEX 2* beschäftigt.
Etwas über 40 Stunden auf der Uhr. Immernoch im ersten Kapitel. Kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden welcher Fraktion ich mich anschließe bzw. ob ich mich überhaupt einer Fraktion anschließe. Gibt zwar jetzt fünf zur Auswahl aber die sind leider alle nicht so meins. Weder von den Leuten noch von den Franktions-Skills.
Tendiere wohl dazu mein Glück ohne Fraktion zu versuchen. Da wurde am Anfang zwar immer gesagt dass es dann schwieriger ist aber bis jetzt komme ich eigentlich gut durch. Finde das Spiel von den Kämpfen deutlich einfacher als beim ersten Teil.
Ansonsten macht es einfach wieder richtig laune die Welt zu erkunden. SO geht OpenWorld.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. April 2022)

*Coffee Talk*

Spontankauf gestern Abend, leider aus traurigem Anlass. Einer der Entwickler ist vor einigen Tagen mit gerade mal 32 Jahren plötzlich an einer Asthma-Attacke verstorben, und dieses Wochenende gehen sämtliche Steam-Einnahmen für das Spiel an die Familie. Da ich das Spiel eh schon eine ganze Weile auf der Wishlist hatte, und es recht kurz sein soll, hab ich dann mal direkt zugegriffen, quasi als Lückenfüller zwischen Mass Effect 1 und 2.

Aber zum Spiel selbst: Coffee Talk ein Art Café-Simulation/Visual Novel. Als Besitzer eines kleinen Cafés, das spät in die Nacht geöffnet hat, serviert man Getränke und hört sich die Geschichten von Stammgästen und neuen Gästen an. Allerdings spielt das Spiel nicht in unserer Realität, sondern in einer alternativen Fantasy-Gegenwart, voller Elfen, Orks und Succubi. Sehr chillige Atmosphäre, genau das Richtige für ein paar gemütliche Couchabende mit Heißgetränken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. April 2022)

@ Neawoulf

Danke für den Hinweis. Der Titel war bei mir auch schon lange auf'm Steam-Wunschzettel, aber nun hast du mir einen guten Grund gegeben den Kauf vorzuziehen. Unterstütze ich auf jeden Fall. Ob Valve in diesem Falle auf die üblichen Prozente verzichtet? Wäre immerhin ein entgegenkommender Zug.


----------



## dessoul (1. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Coffee Talk*
> 
> Spontankauf gestern Abend, leider aus traurigem Anlass. Einer der Entwickler ist vor einigen Tagen mit gerade mal 32 Jahren plötzlich an einer Asthma-Attacke verstorben, und dieses Wochenende gehen sämtliche Steam-Einnahmen für das Spiel an die Familie. Da ich das Spiel eh schon eine ganze Weile auf der Wishlist hatte, und es recht kurz sein soll, hab ich dann mal direkt zugegriffen, quasi als Lückenfüller zwischen Mass Effect 1 und 2.
> 
> Aber zum Spiel selbst: Coffee Talk ein Art Café-Simulation/Visual Novel. Als Besitzer eines kleinen Cafés, das spät in die Nacht geöffnet hat, serviert man Getränke und hört sich die Geschichten von Stammgästen und neuen Gästen an. Allerdings spielt das Spiel nicht in unserer Realität, sondern in einer alternativen Fantasy-Gegenwart, voller Elfen, Orks und Succubi. Sehr chillige Atmosphäre, genau das Richtige für ein paar gemütliche Couchabende mit Heißgetränken.


Ich hab das Spiel auch verschlungen. Fands richtig gut. Da kommt übrigens in Kürze ein Teil 2 raus. 

Und wenn dir diese Art von Spielen gefällt, teste VA-11 Hall-A: Cyberpunk Bartender Action an. Für mich war das ein Spiel, dass ich nach der Arbeit als seelische Streicheleinheit gegen Depressionsanfälle verwendet habe.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Und wenn dir diese Art von Spielen gefällt, teste VA-11 Hall-A: Cyberpunk Bartender Action an. Für mich war das ein Spiel, dass ich nach der Arbeit als seelische Streicheleinheit gegen Depressionsanfälle verwendet habe.


Hab ich auch auf meiner Wishlist, leider neben knapp 400 anderen Spielen. Ich hoffe, ich komme irgendwann dazu, das mal zu zocken.


----------



## dessoul (2. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab ich auch auf meiner Wishlist, leider neben knapp 400 anderen Spielen. Ich hoffe, ich komme irgendwann dazu, das mal zu zocken.


Ich finde das mit den Wishlisten seltsam. Ich habs über gog gekauft, als es da eine Aktion gab. 
Habe dann gerade eben festgestellt, dass ichs auch nochmal auf Itch.io habe, wo ichs im Bundle mit vielen anderen Spielen ersteigert habe. Steam ist nicht der einzige Anbieter. Zumal ich glaube, dass die Gebühren von 30%, die die Anbieter auf steam berappen müssen, bei den anderen Seiten nicht so hoch sind.
Wollte ich nur ganz dezent drauf hinweisen....


----------



## Neawoulf (2. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit den Wishlisten seltsam. Ich habs über gog gekauft, als es da eine Aktion gab.
> Habe dann gerade eben festgestellt, dass ichs auch nochmal auf Itch.io habe, wo ichs im Bundle mit vielen anderen Spielen ersteigert habe. Steam ist nicht der einzige Anbieter. Zumal ich glaube, dass die Gebühren von 30%, die die Anbieter auf steam berappen müssen, bei den anderen Seiten nicht so hoch sind.
> Wollte ich nur ganz dezent drauf hinweisen....


Ich kaufe ja auch nicht nur über Steam. Bei GOG und Itch.io hab ich auch reichlich Spiele. Wishlists hab ich auf allen Platformen, einfach um die Spiele im Auge zu behalten, die mich interessieren könnten, wenn mir mal nach dem Genre ist. Oder einfach um über nen Release informiert zu werden.


----------



## Zybba (2. April 2022)

Ich sehe die Wunschliste auch eher als Gedankenstütze. Am Ende weiß ich aber nicht mal, ob ich es dort oder sogar überhaupt kaufe.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. April 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Wunschliste auch eher als Gedankenstütze. Am Ende weiß ich aber nicht mal, ob ich es dort oder sogar überhaupt kaufe.


Ja, manchmal miste ich da auch wieder aus. Ich wünschte, ich könnte alles auf der Liste spielen, aber dann dürften mindestens 5 Jahre lang keine neuen Spiele mehr erscheinen


----------



## dessoul (2. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal miste ich da auch wieder aus. Ich wünschte, ich könnte alles auf der Liste spielen, aber dann dürften mindestens 5 Jahre lang keine neuen Spiele mehr erscheinen


Es ist immer besser, mehr zu haben, als zu wenig. Vor einigen Jahren habe ich Spiele einfach nur gesammelt. Habe mir gesagt, dass ich sie spielen würde, wenn ich dann mal wieder viel Freizeit habe (Jobsuche aufgrund von ungeplantem Jobwechsel, nehmen von längerer Auszeit, Trennung, solche Sachen eben.). Dann kam Corona und ich hatte Zwangsmässig viel Zeit. Die Sammlung an Spielen, die ich dann noch nicht gespielt habe, lief schneller leer, als ich erwartet habe. Und jetzt ist nicht mehr viel da. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich nicht alles durchspiele. Wenn die Macher irgendwas einbauen, was mir total aufstösst, dann kann es sein, dass ich das Spiel dann einfach in die Tonne trete. Ich habe letztens mal Bilanz gezogen und hab festgestellt, dass ich nur ca. 15% der Spiele, die ich habe, auch wirklich bis ans Ende durchgespielt habe. Das ist dann genau wie bei Filmen, die man nicht zu Ende schaut, oder Bücher, die man wieder ins Regal stellt. Man muss nicht alles bis zum Ende durchziehen.
Die 400 Spiele, die du noch vor dir hast, sind nicht wirklich viel, wenn es dann dazu kommt. Auch wenn immer wieder neues hinzukommt.


----------



## MarcHammel (4. April 2022)

Nach zweimal *Elden Ring* brauch ich erstmal 'ne Pause davon. Ich werde jetzt mal *Horizon: Forbidden West* in Angriff nehmen und durchspielen.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. April 2022)

Lego Star Wars: Die Skywalker Saga


macht jetzt schon sehr viel Spaß und dabei bin ich gerade erst in Theed, der Hauptstadt von Naboo (Episode I)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (4. April 2022)

Ich hab gestern mit Black Mesa angefangen. Und ich muss feststellen, dass ich so Old School Shooter einfach nicht mehr gewohnt bin. Es ist ewig her seit ich einen Shooter mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt hab. Diese flinken Soldaten flitzen so schnell über den Bildschirm, ich treff die kaum.  
Evtl. liegt’s auch daran, dass das Spiel so flott läuft. 150-250 fps trotz 4K bin ich definitiv auch nicht gewohnt, keine Ahnung wann ich sowas zuletzt gesehen hab. ^^


----------



## McDrake (5. April 2022)

*Cyberpunk 2077* zu Ende
Zumindest 2 Enden.
Die sind aber gut gemacht.

Bugs hat das Spiel noch immer, aber unterhaltsam allemal


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bugs hat das Spiel noch immer, aber unterhaltsam allemal



bin wie gesagt (siehe oben) auch grad an cyberpunk.
hattest du das auch, dass gegner bisweilen völlig erratisch über den bildschirm "gebeamt" wurden und dadurch quasi völlig unmöglich zu treffen sind? ich dachte ja anfangs sogar, das wäre vielleicht gewollt (irgendne besondere tech vielleicht), aber es ist wohl doch nur einer von nach wie vor wirklich zahlreichen (überwiegend grafik-) bugs.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (5. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin wie gesagt (siehe oben) auch grad an cyberpunk.
> hattest du das auch, dass gegner bisweilen völlig erratisch über den bildschirm "gebeamt" wurden und dadurch quasi völlig unmöglich zu treffen sind? ich dachte ja anfangs sogar, das wäre vielleicht gewollt (irgendne besondere tech vielleicht), aber es ist wohl doch nur einer von nach wie vor wirklich zahlreichen (überwiegend grafik-) bugs.


Ja, einige Gegner machen das. Ich bin mir bis jetzt auch unschlüssig ob das so gewollt ist. Allerdings ist dieses umher "blitzen"  bis zu einem gewissen Punkt kalkulierbar. Dann schnappe ich zu


----------



## Chemenu (5. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin wie gesagt (siehe oben) auch grad an cyberpunk.
> hattest du das auch, dass gegner bisweilen völlig erratisch über den bildschirm "gebeamt" wurden und dadurch quasi völlig unmöglich zu treffen sind? ich dachte ja anfangs sogar, das wäre vielleicht gewollt (irgendne besondere tech vielleicht), aber es ist wohl doch nur einer von nach wie vor wirklich zahlreichen (überwiegend grafik-) bugs.


Du meinst jetzt aber nicht diese Super-Reflexe von den Cyberpsychos z.B? Das ist nämlich tatsächlich ein Feature. ^^


----------



## Zybba (5. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hattest du das auch, dass gegner bisweilen völlig erratisch über den bildschirm "gebeamt" wurden und dadurch quasi völlig unmöglich zu treffen sind? ich dachte ja anfangs sogar, das wäre vielleicht gewollt (irgendne besondere tech vielleicht), aber es ist wohl doch nur einer von nach wie vor wirklich zahlreichen (überwiegend grafik-) bugs.


Also wenn wir vom gleichen Effekt sprechen, dann ist das gewollt.
Die sind halt entsprechend augmentiert.

Edit: Wie wir drei alle zeitgleich das gleiche geschrieben haben!


----------



## McDrake (5. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin wie gesagt (siehe oben) auch grad an cyberpunk.
> hattest du das auch, dass gegner bisweilen völlig erratisch über den bildschirm "gebeamt" wurden und dadurch quasi völlig unmöglich zu treffen sind? ich dachte ja anfangs sogar, das wäre vielleicht gewollt (irgendne besondere tech vielleicht), aber es ist wohl doch nur einer von nach wie vor wirklich zahlreichen (überwiegend grafik-) bugs.


Ein paar Gegner können sich extrem schnell bewegen, weil sie ne Tech haben, oder?
Kann man hacken oder mit EMP ausser Gefecht setzten.

//Dritter 

Eher sowas wie wenn man als Beifahrer drin sitzt und der NPC-Fahrer mal alles ummäht und deren Lenkbewegung minimalistisch sind. Glitches wie, durch Türen ragende Äste under Grashalme, welche durch den Boden gucken gibts da natürlich auch noch.
Einmal musste ich ein NPC-Fahrzeug mit meinem Wagen anstupsen, damit der endlich zum Missionsziel fuhr.
Manchmal konnte ich aus der Sitz/Knien-Position nicht mehr aufstehen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2022)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ja, einige Gegner machen das. Ich bin mir bis jetzt auch unschlüssig ob das so gewollt ist. Allerdings ist dieses umher "blitzen"  bis zu einem gewissen Punkt kalkulierbar. Dann schnappe ich zu





Chemenu schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt aber nicht diese Super-Reflexe von den Cyberpsychos z.B? Das ist nämlich tatsächlich ein Feature. ^^





Zybba schrieb:


> Also wenn wir vom gleichen Effekt sprechen, dann ist das gewollt.
> Die sind halt entsprechend augmentiert.
> 
> Edit: Wie wir drei alle zeitgleich das gleiche geschrieben haben!



ah ok.  ist dann wohl doch ein feature. wirkte auf mich irgendwie merkwürdig und nicht "gewollt". 



McDrake schrieb:


> Eher sowas wie wenn man als Beifahrer drin sitzt und der NPC-Fahrer mal alles ummäht und deren Lenkbewegung minimalistisch sind. Glitches wie, durch Türen ragende Äste under Grashalme, welche durch den Boden gucken gibts da natürlich auch noch.
> Einmal musste ich ein NPC-Fahrzeug mit meinem Wagen anstupsen, damit der endlich zum Missionsziel fuhr.
> Manchmal konnte ich aus der Sitz/Knien-Position nicht mehr aufstehen.



glitches ohne ende, klar. das ja sowieso.   
 kann ich zwar drüber hinwegsehen, aber polished ist anders. na ja. iss wie es iss.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## MrFob (5. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> iss wie es iss.  🤷‍♂️






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3OTEf2sBsRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Sorry, musste sein. 



Back to topic: Ich bin jetzt nach ueber 100 Stunden mit *Elex 2* durch. Man haette es sicher auch in etwa der Haelfte der Zeit durchspielen koennen aber die Welt hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich wirklich ewig drin rumspaziert bin um auch noch den letzten Fitzel zu erkunden. Das hat PB einfach besser drauf als jeder andere derzeitige Entwickler, den ich kenne (habe Elden Ring aber bisher auch noch nicht gespielt ).

Ein bisschen aehnlich wie bei Elex 1 war ich auch diesmal zum Ende hin wieder ziemlich uebermaechtig, allerdings war es diesmal nicht ganz so krass wie im ersten Teil, es gab schon immer noch Gegner, die mehr als nur ein paar Schlaege gebraucht haben und ich war durch meine recht gute Kenntnis der Spielmechaniken, entsprechendes min-maxen und die viele Erkundung halt auch extrem ueberleveld/geskillt (ich hatte kurz vor Ende alle Attribute auf 100 ). Denke wenn man es etwas "normaler" spielt passt es sogar ganz gut vom balancing her. Man soll ja schliesslich auch staerker werden im Verlauf des Spiels.

Die Hauptstory hat mich bis zum Ende hin sehr gut unterhalten. Kann auch @Carlo Siebenhuener s Kritik aus dem Test, es wuerde sehr grindig werden nicht so ganz teilen. Ja, es gibt im letzten Drittel mal eine Quest in der man ziemliche Massen von Gegnern ausschalten muss (zumindest in meiner Fraktion der Kleriker). Die haette man echt auch weglassen koennen, hat am Ende aber auch nur 20 Minuten oder so in Anspruch genommen, dann war's auch getan. Es gibt dann nochmal eine ganz zum Ende mit vielen Gegnern aber ich fand das war so gut in die Story eingebunden und durch Charakter-Interaktionen aufgebrochen, dass es da nicht gestoert sondern einfach gepasst hat. In jedem Fall schlaegt sich Elex 2 bis zum Ende fuer PB Verhaeltnisse sehr gut, es hat nicht diese ewig langen End-Dungeons, wo man praktische keine neuen Quests mehr bekommt wie es noch manchmal bei Gothic oder Risen am Schluss der Fall war.

Die Story selbst war cool und es muss eigentlich auch ein Elex 3 (oder ein richtig dickes Addon) kommen und das duerfte auch ziemlich abgefahren werden. Es gab auch einen kleinen netten Twist, nicht ganz auf dem Niveau wie man es von den ganz grossen kennt (Also kein Revan oder so) aber ich fand die Story schon cool. Auch das man nach dem Ende, aehnlich wie in Elex 1 nochmal mit allen wichtigen Personen in der Welt sprechen und ihre Reaktion auf das Ende und die Entscheidungen des Spielers abfragen kann (und eventuell sogar in den einen oder anderen Kampf verwickelt wird, wenn einem NPC das alles nicht gefallen hat, was du da gemacht hast) ist ne coole Sache, So was weiss ich immer zu schaetzen.

Das Spiel leistet sich aber am Ende auch zwei grosse Schnitzer. Einer ist echt sehr merkwuerdig und ich weiss nicht, ob ihnen da das Geld ausgegangen ist oder was da los ist, weil das ist echt scheisse gemacht:


Spoiler



Jax interagiert ja ueber das Spiel hinweg immer wieder mit seinem Sohn Dex (der eh nicht gerade ein Highlight des Spiels ist, aber ok). Dex "verschwindet" dann ziemlich am Ende des Spiels. Alle Anzeichen stehen - zumindest fuer Jax - zu dem Zeitpunkt darauf, das Dex sehr wahrscheinlich umgekommen sein muss ... und Jax hat die Situation, durch die sein Sohn ueberhaupt in Gefahr geraten ist auch noch selbst zugelassen (er hatte zwar nicht wirklich gross eine andere Option zu dem Zeitpunkt aber dennoch, er hat schon Grund sich zumindest zum Teil verantwortlich zu fuehlen). Nun hat Jax zwar an ein-zwei Stellen wenn das passiert einen Gefuehlsausbruch aber das ist alles sehr begrenzt und nicht sonderlich glaubwuerdig (zum einen schlagen hier halt die schlechten Gesichtsanimationen voll zu, zum anderen ist es aber auch das Skript). Aber - ganz uebel - ich bin dann nach dem Ende nochmal zu Dex's Mutter gegangen um ihr die ganze Sache zu beichten und es gibt auch einen Dialog dafuer ... aber das ist ein recycleter Dialog aus einer frueheren Quest!!! In der frueheren Quest war Dex weggelaufen und sie war so ein bisschen veraergert nachdem ich ihn wiedergefunden hatte und sagte sowas nach dem Motto "Das war ja jetzt echt bloed aber naja, was soll man machen." War ok, als ich den Bengel wieder wohlbehalten eingefangen hab, aber hier?!? Das war richtig bescheuert und ich verstehe nicht, wieso man hier nicht einmal eine ordentliche gefuehlvolle Dialogszene geschrieben hat. Das Spiel hat dermassen viel eher sinnbefreiten Dialog, da waere das doch wohl drin gewesen.
So auf jeden Fall wirkt der Tod (oder das Verschwinden) des Sohnes voellig daneben.


Der zweite Schnitzer ist "die Romanze". Liebe Piranha Bytes, wenn ihr keinen Bock drauf habt da die noetige Arbeit reinzustecken, dann lasst es lieber gleich bleiben. Entwickler wie BioWare und CDProject haben gezeigt wie schwierig so was selbst mir sehr vielen Ressourcen umsetzbar ist (auch bei denen ist es oft hit and miss). Hier ist es ein ziemliches Desaster.


Spoiler



Man hat drei "Auswahlmoeglichkeiten", vorausgesetzt man hat die in Frage kommenden Ladies nicht veraergert (es gibt ein rudimentaeres Rufsystem fuer die Waffengefaehrten). Zumindest bei meiner Freundin Nyra war es dann am Ende schon irgendwie alles sehr merkwuerdig. Ich kann dann per Dialog "Zeit mit ihr verbringen". Die Kamera zeigt dann das Haus von Jax, waehrend ziemlich zufaellig aneinandergereihte auch wieder von irgendwo anders aus dem Spiel recycelte Dialogzeilen abgespielt werden, die ueberhaupt nicht zusammen passen. Das ganze wirkt dann wie diese beruehmt bereuchtigten NPC Dialoge aus TES: Oblivion, kein Witz. Das wirkt auch wie am Ende noch schnell drangeklatscht. Ich weiss aber auch nicht, ob es vielleicht besser ist, wenn man mit der einzig eigentlich sinnvollen Option, naemlich Caja, der Mutter von Dex wieder zusammen kommt (was moeglich ist, ich aber nicht gemacht hab ).


Es ist echt etwas komisch, weil diese beiden Situationen, das Ding mit Dex und die Romanze die einzigen zwei Stellen im Spiel sind, wo mir recyclete Dialoge untergekommen - oder zumindest aufgefallen - sind. Ansonsten haben sie mit vollvertontem Dialog echt nicht gespart in dem Spiel.
Naja, mit den eher gefuehlvollen Dingen haben sie es vielleicht einfach nicht so im Ruhrpott. 

Wie dem auch sei, abgesehen von diesen zwei Merkwuerdigkeiten - und natuerlich dem technischen Mittelmass mit dem man bei PB nunmal auskommen muss - fand ich Elex 2 echt super.

Als rein objektive Wertung halte ich eine 7/10 wahrscheinlich fuer das richtige Mass. Fuer mich als alten PB Fan und jemand, der mit viel gutem Willen an diese Spiele rangeht und eine gut gemachte open world mit Wiedererkennungswert zu schaetzen weiss, ich gebe dem Spiel voellig subjetiv und irrational einfach so 8.5/10 ... ach ne, scheiss drauf, 9/10 lila Elexborcken.


----------



## McDrake (5. April 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Back to topic: Ich bin jetzt nach ueber 100 Stunden mit *Elex 2* durch. Man haette es sicher auch in etwa der Haelfte der Zeit durchspielen koennen aber die Welt hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich wirklich ewig drin rumspaziert bin um auch noch den letzten Fitzel zu erkunden. Das hat PB einfach besser drauf alsjeder andere derzeitige Entwickler, den ich kennen (habe Elden Ring aber bisher auch noch nicht gespielt ).


Genu das ist der Grund, ihre Games, trotz technischen Mängel, zu spielen 

Grad ein paar Stunden (?) *Weird West* gespielt (Gamepass)
Gefällt mir bisher.
Ok, ich hab mal wieder Probleme mit dem zu kleinen Inventar 
Und schade, dass das Game nicht voll vertont ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. April 2022)

*Mass Effect 2* (Legendary Edition)

Obwohl ich mit Rise of the Tomb Raider und Coffee Talk noch nicht fertig bin, konnte ich heute Abend doch nicht widerstehen schon mal mit Mass Effect 2 anzufangen. Ich hab das Spiel ja damals zum Release (2010?) schon mal gespielt, aber inzwischen echt viel wieder vergessen. Ich weiß daher auch nicht, wie groß die Veränderungen der Legendary Edition gegenüber dem Original sind, aber auf den ersten Blick wirkt das Spiel technisch sehr viel runder, als Mass Effect 1 aus der Legendary Edition. Auch die deutsche Synchro wirkt sehr viel professioneller. Betonung und Aussprache wirken nicht mehr so unbeholfen, wie in Teil 1.

Weit hab ich noch nicht gespielt, aber ich hab jetzt mein neues Schiff bekommen und mein SciFi-Herz freut sich! Daher hab ich auch erstmal einen ausgiebigen Rundgang durch das Schiff gemacht und einige Kodexeinträge dazu gelesen.

Allerdings fallen mir jetzt doch einige Logikfehler beim Thema Element Zero auf: Das Shuttle z. B. soll sich durch den Masseneffektkern massenneutral bewegen können, also quasi physikalisch völlig gewichtslos, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Theoretisch müsste man sich mit so einer Technik doch nahezu unendlich beschleunigen können, wenn man auch nur minimale Antriebsleistung hat, oder? Ich meine: Das Schiff wiegt weniger, als ein Staubkorn. 
Ein weiterer Logikfehler ist meiner Meinung nach die künstliche Gravitation, die ebenfalls auf dem Masseneffekt per Element Zero basiert: Hier wird allerdings die Masse erhöht, um eben "echte" Gravitation auf einem Schiff oder einer Raumstation zu generieren. Aber wenn man das tut und per Masseneffekt ungefähr 1G erreicht, müsste das nicht gleichzeitig auch die Masse des kompletten Schiffen auf quasi das Gewicht der Erde erhöhen? In dem Fall müsste man rein logisch betrachtet eigentlich bei jedem Beschleunigungsmaneuver die künstliche Gravitation abschalten, da die Antriebsleistung sonst quasi wirkungslos wäre. Und schlimmer: Allein die Anwesenheit des Schiffes hätte extreme Auswirkungen auf andere Objekte: Schiffe, Raumstationen, sogar Monde und ganze Planeten.

Vielleicht denke ich auch zu viel drüber nach oder habe den Masseneffekt nicht richtig verstanden, dass eben die durch Element Zero veränderte Masse nur in einem lokalen Bereich "simuliert" wird, wodurch außerhalb des Masseneffektfeldes evtl. keine Auswirkungen der Massenänderung zu spüren sind.

Ich liebe das Mass Effect Universum trotzdem, auch wenn es in Sachen Spielmechaniken und Leveldesign sicher deutlich bessere Shooter/RPGs gibt.


----------



## MrFob (6. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Mass Effect 2* (Legendary Edition)
> 
> Obwohl ich mit Rise of the Tomb Raider und Coffee Talk noch nicht fertig bin, konnte ich heute Abend doch nicht widerstehen schon mal mit Mass Effect 2 anzufangen. Ich hab das Spiel ja damals zum Release (2010?) schon mal gespielt, aber inzwischen echt viel wieder vergessen. Ich weiß daher auch nicht, wie groß die Veränderungen der Legendary Edition gegenüber dem Original sind, aber auf den ersten Blick wirkt das Spiel technisch sehr viel runder, als Mass Effect 1 aus der Legendary Edition. Auch die deutsche Synchro wirkt sehr viel professioneller. Betonung und Aussprache wirken nicht mehr so unbeholfen, wie in Teil 1.


Im grossen und ganzen sind gerade die optischen Verbesserungen bei ME1 bei weitem am groessten. Da wurden teils ganze Level umgestaltet, neue Assets eingefuegt, etc.
In ME2 und 3 wurden hauptsaechlich Texturaufloesungen erhoeht, die Beleuchtung ein wenig angepasst und hier und da ein paar neue Effekte wie Spiegelungen eingefuegt

In Sachen Gameplay ist es aehnlich. ME1 wurde teils stark abgeaendert (z.B. die Tatsache, dass es jetzt Headshots gibt) waehrend ME2/3 praktisch unveraendert geblieben sind.


Zu der Element Zero Geschichte: Ja klar, so 100% logisch ist es nicht, vor allem wenn man da etwas tiefer einsteigt und mal ein paar Rechenuebungen durchfuehrt. So muesste ein Biotic zum Beispiel mit dem Energie-Aequivalent einer Kartoffelbatterie ein miniatur schwarzes Loch erstellen koennen oder die Normandy muesste - um die Reisegeschwindigkeiten zu erreichen, die im Codex angegeben sind - die Masse des Schiffes so veraendern, dass sie ca. das 40.000 fache der Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen.
Das mit dem Shuttle ist durchaus richtig, allerdings musst du bedenken, dass der Antrieb des Shuttles auch in dem Feld mit drin steckt. Die Kraft des Antriebs duerfte sich alsorelativ zur Masse des Shuttles veraendern. Lediglich deren interaktion mit der Umgebung ausserhalb des ME Felds veraendert sich (was in sich auch wieder Probleme aufwirft, aber ok).

Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, dass ein ME Feld immer raeumlich begrenzt ist und die Auswirkungen der Masse-Veraenderung nur innerhalb dieser Blase von Belang sind.

So auch bei der kuenstlichen Gravitation, wo das Feld so eingestellt sein muss, dass es nur das Deck des Schiffs betrifft. Du hast also das schwere-Feld, dass die Graviation im Schiff erzeugt, um das Schiff herum aber auch wiederrum ein weiteres "leichtigkeits-Feld", das FTL ermoeglicht. Massception! 

Wie man das alles nun so genau mit dem ersten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik in Einklang bringen soll ... keine Ahnung. 

Aber wie gesagt, so genau sind wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Autoren selbst in die Materie eingestiegen. Wie bei allen SciFi Physik-Spielchen muss man ab einem gewissen Punkt einfach einsehen, dass es nicht mehr ganz realistisch sein kann.

/nerd mode 🤓


----------



## Neawoulf (6. April 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Im grossen und ganzen sind gerade die optischen Verbesserungen bei ME1 bei weitem am groessten. Da wurden teils ganze Level umgestaltet, neue Assets eingefuegt, etc.
> In ME2 und 3 wurden hauptsaechlich Texturaufloesungen erhoeht, die Beleuchtung ein wenig angepasst und hier und da ein paar neue Effekte wie Spiegelungen eingefuegt
> 
> In Sachen Gameplay ist es aehnlich. ME1 wurde teils stark abgeaendert (z.B. die Tatsache, dass es jetzt Headshots gibt) waehrend ME2/3 praktisch unveraendert geblieben sind.
> ...


Teil 1 hab ich damals auf Xbox 360 gespielt und ist schon echt lange her, daher sind mir die Veränderungen da wohl nicht so sehr aufgefallen. Was mir halt aufgefallen ist, ist die massive Menge an Asset-Recycling bei den Nebenmissionen. Da hätte ich mir für die Legendary Edition evtl. noch ein bisschen mehr erhofft, das nicht jeder Frachter und jede Planetenbasis exakt das gleiche Layout und die gleichen Texturen hat.

Was das Masseneffektfeld angeht: Dass es räumlich begrenzt ist, ergibt dann wieder mehr Sinn. Generell finde ich die Menge an Ideen und Gedanken, die in die Technik geflossen sind, wirklich gelungen. Gerade auch die Kodexeinträge zu technischen Themen fand ich sehr interessant, erinnert teilweise ein wenig an The Expanse (längere Flugrouten mit Wechsel von Beschleunigungs- zu Abbremsphasen auf halben Weg, kurze, intensive Kämpfe und die Problematik des Aufheizens der Schiffe etc.). Im Spiel selbst wurden diese Ideen nicht immer 100%ig umgesetzt, aber ich find's trotzdem gut gemacht.


----------



## MrFob (6. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Teil 1 hab ich damals auf Xbox 360 gespielt und ist schon echt lange her, daher sind mir die Veränderungen da wohl nicht so sehr aufgefallen. Was mir halt aufgefallen ist, ist die massive Menge an Asset-Recycling bei den Nebenmissionen. Da hätte ich mir für die Legendary Edition evtl. noch ein bisschen mehr erhofft, das nicht jeder Frachter und jede Planetenbasis exakt das gleiche Layout und die gleichen Texturen hat.


Ich haette mich ehrlich gesagt auch gefreut, wenn sie gerde die UNC Planeten noch mehr aufgepeppt haetten (mehr Vegetation, etc.) und die immer gleichen Innenraeume komplett neu designt haetten.Das waere natuerlich schon cool gewesen.

 Aber ich denke irgendwann musste sich BioWaer bei dem Remaster fragen wie weit man sich vom Original wirklich entfernen will, bevor es ein Remake wird. Und ich denke auch der Zeit-/Kostenfaktor spielte da eine Rolle.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. April 2022)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider*

Durchgespielt nach ziemlich genau 35 Spielstunden. Ich hab nicht alles auf 100% (ein paar Münzverstecke und eine Herausforderung fehlen noch), aber insgesamt hab ich die meisten Gebiete schon recht vollständig abgegrast.

War ein gutes Spiel, meiner Meinung nach besser, als Tomb Raider 2013. Das Leveldesign war besser, es gab ein paar nicht allzu große, aber recht offene Gebiete, und generell hat das Erkunden sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Vor allem die optionalen Gräber mit ihren Rätsel waren toll designt, wenn auch meist recht kurz. Grafisch sieht das Spiel für sein Alter (2016 erschienen) unglaublich gut aus. Nur ein paar wenige Lichteffekte (falsche Spiegelungen) und Texturen (z. B. die Distanztexturen der Seeoberfläche) fallen ein wenig aus dem Rahmen.

Die Story war nicht schlecht, aber nicht sehr einfallsreich und gab halt sehr viele typische Genre-Klischees. Man merkte schon sehr deutlich, dass die Story das Spiel begleiten soll und nicht das Spiel der Story folgt (keine Ahnung, wie ich das anders ausdrücken soll).

Die Spielmechaniken waren rundherum super. Kämpfe, Bewegung, Gadgets usw. haben echt Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es ein paar Glitches gab, wo ich irgendwo in der Vegetation hängen blieb oder an einem ganz offensichtlich erreichbaren Vorsprung nicht hochklettern konnte, weil die Entwickler nicht wollten, dass ich diesen Weg nehme. Aber das hielt sich sehr in Grenzen.

Sicher werde ich bald auch Shadow of the Tomb Raider spielen, aber damit warte ich bis  zum nächsten Steam Sale (vermutlich Ostern). Zwar war das Spiel noch vor wenigen Wochen im Sale, aber da hab ich mir vorsichtshalber erstmal nur Rise of the Tomb Raider gekauft.




MrFob schrieb:


> Ich haette mich ehrlich gesagt auch gefreut, wenn sie gerde die UNC Planeten noch mehr aufgepeppt haetten (mehr Vegetation, etc.) und die immer gleichen Innenraeume komplett neu designt haetten.Das waere natuerlich schon cool gewesen.
> 
> Aber ich denke irgendwann musste sich BioWaer bei dem Remaster fragen wie weit man sich vom Original wirklich entfernen will, bevor es ein Remake wird. Und ich denke auch der Zeit-/Kostenfaktor spielte da eine Rolle.


Ja, alles in allem war's schon okay so. Leveldesign ist halt generell nicht so die Stärke des Spiels, aber dafür stimmt der Rest.


----------



## Chroom (7. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Rise of the Tomb Raider*
> 
> Durchgespielt nach ziemlich genau 35 Spielstunden. Ich hab nicht alles auf 100% (ein paar Münzverstecke und eine Herausforderung fehlen noch), aber insgesamt hab ich die meisten Gebiete schon recht vollständig abgegrast.
> 
> ...


Magst du Epic nicht oder hast du das Bundle da versäumt? Es gab die 3 Teile  Gratis da vor einem Jahr od. so


----------



## Neawoulf (7. April 2022)

Chroom schrieb:


> Magst du Epic nicht oder hast du das Bundle da versäumt? Es gab die 3 Teile  Gratis da vor einem Jahr od. so


Ich hab keinen Epic Account, möchte meine Spielebibliothek auch nicht zu sehr aufsplitten. Steam, GOG und gelegentlich Itch.io reichen mir.


----------



## Chroom (7. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen Epic Account, möchte meine Spielebibliothek auch nicht zu sehr aufsplitten. Steam, GOG und gelegentlich Itch.io reichen mir.


Ah verstehe.
Mir sind solche Dinge egal, deshalb hab ich viele Spiele Kreuz und Quer verteilt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Rise of the Tomb Raider*
> 
> Durchgespielt nach ziemlich genau 35 Spielstunden. Ich hab nicht alles auf 100% (ein paar Münzverstecke und eine Herausforderung fehlen noch), aber insgesamt hab ich die meisten Gebiete schon recht vollständig abgegrast.
> 
> ...


Hast du die normale oder die 20 Year Celebration-Version von Rise? Wenn letzteres, dann hast du noch weitere Inhalte in welche du zusätzliche Stunden investieren kannst. Mindestens 3 Story-DLCs, den Überlebens bzw- Ausdauermodus im Sibirischen Wald, Zeitspielen von Story-Abschnitten,... Damit hab ich meine Gesamtspielzeit seinerzeit glatt verdoppelt, fast 70 Stunden gingen insgesamt auf dem Tacho.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hast du die normale oder die 20 Year Celebration-Version von Rise? Wenn letzteres, dann hast du noch weitere Inhalte in welche du zusätzliche Stunden investieren kannst. Mindestens 3 Story-DLCs, den Überlebens bzw- Ausdauermodus im Sibirischen Wald, Zeitspielen von Story-Abschnitten,... Damit hab ich meine Gesamtspielzeit seinerzeit glatt verdoppelt, fast 70 Stunden gingen insgesamt auf dem Tacho.


Ich hab das Komplettpaket, glaube ich. Die Story-DLCs (Baba Yaga, Croft Mansion etc.) hab ich auch gespielt, Ausrüstungs-DLCs hab ich deaktiviert, da die meiner Meinung nach nicht gut für's Balancing waren. Solche Sachen wie Überlebens-/Ausdauermodus sind auch nicht so meins. Mich interessiert da hauptsächlich der Story-Kram und ich glaube da hab ich alles durch.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (8. April 2022)

Grade wieder *Elex 2* weitergespielt.
Aber scheinbar bin ich jetzt auf einen kleinen Questbug gestoßen.
Soll für einen Outlaw mit 5 Namen ein paar Sachen suchen. Die Sachen liegen bei den Leichen seiner vier Freunde. Allerdings finde ich nur zwei der vier. Nachdem ich die zwei Leichen geplündert habe sagt Jax auch dass da noch mehr sein muss. Das Suchgebiet ist eigentlich recht überschaubar. Habe jetzt 20 Minuten dort rumgesucht, nochmal einen früheren Spielstand geladen und sogar die Brille die lebende (und tote) Körper hervorhebt aufgesetzt aber die anderen beiden hab ich nicht gefunden.
Ist zwar nur ne kleine Nebenmission aber trotzdem ärgerlich. Aber vielleicht liegts auch an mir. Hatte schonmal ne Quest wo ich dachte dass es da ein Bug gibt. Aber dann lag es an meiner eigenen Blödheit.


----------



## McDrake (8. April 2022)

Wierd West

Ja, es gefällt mir.
Aber irgendwie halt auch sehr repetitiv.
Die Maps wiederholen sich und ¨Überraschungen sind selten.
Da ich inzwischen genug Geld für Munition habe, ist das Absuchen der geleerten Areale auch nicht mehr spannend.

Die Spezialaktionen benutze ich, ausser dem "Stillen Schuss", praktisch nie.
Die Nachteile, eines vergebenen Aktionspunktes, überwiegen für mich zur Zeit.

Hat man mal den Bogen raus, ist die KI oft rechtleicht zu überlisten.
Die spazieren dann schon mal die selbe Strecke, wie der NPC, welcher 10 Sekunden davor gelyncht wurde.
Einfach warten und gut ist.

Die "Taktik-Taste" war bei mir zuerst nicht aktiviert.
Wenn man die drin hat, verlangsamt sich das Spielgeschehen (auch das eigene Zielen), ermöglicht einem aber ein überlegteres Vorgehen bei den Kämpfen.

Kein schlechtes Game, aber es fühlt sich irgendwie sehr Indie an.
Viele gute Ansätze, welche nach ein paar Stunden Gameplay dröge werden.

Ja, ich werds trotzdem weiterspielen


----------



## MrFob (8. April 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Grade wieder *Elex 2* weitergespielt.
> Aber scheinbar bin ich jetzt auf einen kleinen Questbug gestoßen.
> Soll für einen Outlaw mit 5 Namen ein paar Sachen suchen. Die Sachen liegen bei den Leichen seiner vier Freunde. Allerdings finde ich nur zwei der vier. Nachdem ich die zwei Leichen geplündert habe sagt Jax auch dass da noch mehr sein muss. Das Suchgebiet ist eigentlich recht überschaubar. Habe jetzt 20 Minuten dort rumgesucht, nochmal einen früheren Spielstand geladen und sogar die Brille die lebende (und tote) Körper hervorhebt aufgesetzt aber die anderen beiden hab ich nicht gefunden.
> Ist zwar nur ne kleine Nebenmission aber trotzdem ärgerlich. Aber vielleicht liegts auch an mir. Hatte schonmal ne Quest wo ich dachte dass es da ein Bug gibt. Aber dann lag es an meiner eigenen Blödheit.


Hmmm, ich hab die Quest vor ein paar WOchen auch gemacht. Bei mir waren die alle da. Schau vielleicht mal ob du ein youtube Video findest, wo du dir anschauen kannst wo genau die liegen oder so. Aber jo, ist nur eine recht unwichtige Nebenquest, wenn es nicht mehr funktioniert nervt das natuerlich, sollte aber fuer den sonstigen Spielablauf keine grossen Folgen haben.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (8. April 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Schau vielleicht mal ob du ein youtube Video findest, wo du dir anschauen kannst wo genau die liegen oder so.


Hab ich auch schon aber ist bei so ner kleinen Quest natürlich schwierig da was zu finden. Hab nur ein Lets Play gefunden wo der Typ die Quest annimmt aber dann erstmal wieder was anderes macht. Hab da jetzt aber auch keine Lust die ganzen Folgen durchzuskipen. 
Komplettlösungen die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe behandeln wohl auch nur die Hauptquests.
Das Suchgebiet ist ja bei so einem kleinen Teich mit einer Steininsel in der Mitte. Auf diesem Stein in der Mitte liegen jedenfalls zwei der Leichen. Da Jax dann sagt dass das noch nicht alles ist vermute ich mal dass die anderen beiden irgendwo anders liegen. Könnte höchstens nochmal etwas weiter außerhalb des angezeigten Suchbereiches suchen. Aber das würde für mich wenig Sinn machen. Schließlich ist der Suchbereich ja dazu da um den Bereich einzugrenzen.


----------



## MrFob (8. April 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon aber ist bei so ner kleinen Quest natürlich schwierig da was zu finden. Hab nur ein Lets Play gefunden wo der Typ die Quest annimmt aber dann erstmal wieder was anderes macht. Hab da jetzt aber auch keine Lust die ganzen Folgen durchzuskipen.
> Komplettlösungen die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe behandeln wohl auch nur die Hauptquests.
> Das Suchgebiet ist ja bei so einem kleinen Teich mit einer Steininsel in der Mitte. Auf diesem Stein in der Mitte liegen jedenfalls zwei der Leichen. Da Jax dann sagt dass das noch nicht alles ist vermute ich mal dass die anderen beiden irgendwo anders liegen. Könnte höchstens nochmal etwas weiter außerhalb des angezeigten Suchbereiches suchen. Aber das würde für mich wenig Sinn machen. Schließlich ist der Suchbereich ja dazu da um den Bereich einzugrenzen.


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kagen die anderen beiden einfach am Ufer. Aber da wirst du sicher schon geschaut haben. Hm, kA. was dann los ist. Sorry.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. April 2022)

Bin nach 7 Jahren nochmal ins Ödland zurück und starte eine neue Reise mit Mad Max. Hat mir damals sehr gefallen und tut es auch immer noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (9. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bin nach 7 Jahren nochmal ins Ödland zurück und starte eine neue Reise mit Mad Max. Hat mir damals sehr gefallen und tut es auch immer noch.


Ein wirklich gelungener Titel, welchen man öfters für  unter 5.- abgreifen kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2022)

*Sonic Generations*

Junge, für so nen alten Hüpfer ist es unerwartet abwechslungsreich. Neben der Tatsache dass sich Classic Sonic und Modern Sonic im selben Level betont anders spielen ist die Zielgebung von Level zu Level meist unterschiedlich. Zeitrennen, den Doppelgänger überholen, möglichst ohne Ringverlust oder einer Mindestmenge davon das Ende erreichen, Schurken-Charaktere bekämpfen, ab und an mal das Skateboard auspacken,... Habe ich von einem Sonic-Titel so gar nicht erwartet. Mir scheint ich habe - bedingt durch *Mario 64* und dem Krampf damit - den einen oder anderen 3D-Ableger des blauen Igels zu unrecht gemieden... Und zwischendurch mal eine Levelpause machen und den eingebetteten Flippertisch anspielen tut auch immer wieder gut.

Spielspaß wird hier GROßgeschrieben.


----------



## MamaGothicMaus (9. April 2022)

Gothic 1 im Moment mal wieder. Wie mein Name schon vermuten lässt. Ich finde diese Spiele sind einfach Zeitlos.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. April 2022)

Skyrim


nachdem Harkon und Miraak schon die letzten male dranwahren ist jetzt auch der Weltenfresser himself Geschichte, Ruhe in Frieden Alduin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. April 2022)

*Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order*

Hab ich vor ein paar Jahren schon mal angespielt und damals wegen technischer Probleme (Ruckler, ewige Ladezeiten, gelegentliche Abstürze) abgebrochen.

Ich hab's jetzt nochmal versucht und die Ruckler sind leider immer noch da. Die langen Ladezeiten nach dem Tod auch ab und zu, aber das scheint ganz zufällig zu sein. Mal dauert es ein paar Sekunden, mal ein paar Minuten, bis ich weiterspielen kann.

Aber davon abgesehen weiß ich irgendwie nicht, wie ich das Spiel finden soll. Einerseits sind die Spielmechaniken spaßig, andererseits passt es irgendwie gar nicht zu nem Storyspiel, finde ich. Mit den Speicherpunkten, Meditation, Tod etc. erinnert es stark an Souls Like oder Metroidvania-Spiele: Man stirbt = alle Gegner respawnen. Man meditiert, um die Lebensenergie zu regenerieren = alle Gegner respawnen. Ich finde, das stört massiv die Spiellogik/Immersion, die mir gerade bei so einem storylastigen Star Wars Abenteuer sehr wichtig ist. Das Spiel liefert keinerlei Gründe und Erklärungen, warum die gerade getöteten Sturmtruppler um die Ecke wieder genau an der gleichen Stelle stehen und sich nicht an mich erinnern, wenn ich mich ein paar Minuten ausruhe. Sowas macht für mich rein logisch einfach keinen Sinn.

Ähnlich geht es mir mit dem Leveldesign: Grafisch wirklich super und auch spielerisch spaßig, aber der Aufbau ist irgendwie immer gleich und ziemlich unlogisch für eine lebendige, bewohnte Spielwelt. Egal, ob ich auf einem Sumpfplaneten bin, irgendwo in einem düsteren Tempel oder in einem Dorf in einem Gebirge: Überall gibt es die gleiche Kombination aus Wegen, Abgründen, verschiedenen Ebenen etc. Die Designphilosophie ist bisher auf allen Planeten die exakt gleiche, wirkliche Unterschiede gibt es nur grafisch.

TLDR: Ein an sich guter Metroidvania/Souls Like Mix, der aber einfach nicht zum storylastigen Star Wars Universum passt. Wie Fisch mit Himbeersauce. Ein Weilchen spiele ich es trotzdem noch, da mich die Geschichte interessiert und das Gameplay Spaß macht. Nur eben nicht in Kombination miteinander.


----------



## golani79 (10. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bin nach 7 Jahren nochmal ins Ödland zurück und starte eine neue Reise mit Mad Max.


Das sollte ich auch irgendwann noch spielen - hab ich schon ewig bei PSplus aber irgendwie vergess ich immer drauf 😅


----------



## MarcHammel (16. April 2022)

Nach einigen Spielstunden Horizon: Forbidden West muss ich sagen, dass mir der erste Teil in der Summe besser gefallen hat.

Teil 2 ballert einen mit Inhalten voll und viele von denen sind erst später erreichbar, weil irgendein Item fehlt. Backtracking ist also vorprogrammiert. Waffen- und Upgradesystem ist nicht besonders eingängig  Klettern und Reiten fühlt sich schwammig und unpräzise an. 

Teil 1 hat da doch ein wenig was besser gemacht und fühlte sich auch kompakter an. Man hatte nicht das Gefühl, von Inhalten erschlagen zu werden. 

Was ich Teil 2 aber zugute halten muss, dass es selbst auf der PS4 noch echt gut aussieht und vor allem die Charaktere und Animationen richtig knorke aussehen. Vor allem im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ein massiver Schritt nach vorne.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. April 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Teil 2 ballert einen mit Inhalten voll und viele von denen sind erst später erreichbar, weil irgendein Item fehlt.
> ...
> Teil 1 hat da doch ein wenig was besser gemacht und fühlte sich auch kompakter an. Man hatte nicht das Gefühl, von Inhalten erschlagen zu werden.


Um was für Inhalte geht es da genau?
Teil 1 habe ich nach ca. 10 Stunden abgebrochen weil es mir viel zu wenig Inhalt gab und die Welt abseits der Story einfach nur leer war.


----------



## MarcHammel (16. April 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Um was für Inhalte geht es da genau?
> Teil 1 habe ich nach ca. 10 Stunden abgebrochen weil es mir viel zu wenig Inhalt gab und die Welt abseits der Story einfach nur leer war.


Der typische Sammelkram. Items, Waffen usw.


----------



## dessoul (16. April 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Um was für Inhalte geht es da genau?
> Teil 1 habe ich nach ca. 10 Stunden abgebrochen weil es mir viel zu wenig Inhalt gab und die Welt abseits der Story einfach nur leer war.


Reden wir über das gleiche Spiel? Ich musste jetzt wirklich nochmal einen Walkthrough bemühen, um nachzuschauen, wann man dann in die größere Weltkarte wechselte. Der Anfang ist eingegrenzt, weil die Macher wollen, dass man erstmal langsam die Steuerung und Hintergrundstory kennenlernt. Aber sobalds dann rausgeht, wirds ziemlich groß.
Ich meine Ernsthaft: mir hat das Spiel unheimlich gut gefallen. Ich knall hier zig Spieletests durch, wo das gleiche steht... Und frag mich dann: hab ich was verpasst?
Aber ok. Ich mag auch Dark Souls nicht. Während zig Spieleseiten schreiben, wie toll doch das Spiel wäre.
Elden Ring werde ich auch nicht austesten, da es in die gleiche Bresche wie Dark Souls fällt. Und ich brauche keine Spiele-Kategorie im Leben, die so stark auf Frust und Scheitern setzt.

Was Spiele angeht, bin ich momentan noch auf der Suche nach einem Spiel, das mich für viele Stunden begeistert fesselt. Nachdem der große kommerzielle Markt schon abgeschöpft ist, habe ich dann den Indie-Markt leergefegt. Das geht dann schon so weit, dass ich mittlerweile in Gefahr gerate, in irgend einen dieser Spiele-Versprecher-Spam-Töpfe reinzufallen.

Was habe ich in letzter Zeit gespielt, was mir eher gut gefallen hat?
- Gamedec
- Itorah
- Aquaria
- Eine ganze Reihe von Story-Animes, wo man dann doch von der Güte der Geschichte überrascht wird. Die heissen glaube ich VAs? Spiele wie die "Opus - Reihe".

Vor mir habe ich noch die "Bioshock Infinite Complete Edition": Ich habe Bioshock damals begeistert durchgespielt und hab dann überrascht festgestellt, dass es da eine ganze Reihe von Erweiterungen gab, die komplett an mir vorbeigingen. Also mal austesten.
Warten tue ich immer noch auf Xenonauts 2, Frostpunk 2, Coffee Talk2
Bei Horizon: Forbidden West warte ich noch ab. In einem Jahr oder zwei ist das dann eventuell Bug-Frei und sehr viel günstiger.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. April 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Der typische Sammelkram. Items, Waffen usw.


Hm. Ok. Also keine Nebenquests oder interessante Orte zum erkunden?



dessoul schrieb:


> Reden wir über das gleiche Spiel? Ich musste jetzt wirklich nochmal einen Walkthrough bemühen, um nachzuschauen, wann man dann in die größere Weltkarte wechselte. Der Anfang ist eingegrenzt, weil die Macher wollen, dass man erstmal langsam die Steuerung und Hintergrundstory kennenlernt. Aber sobalds dann rausgeht, wirds ziemlich groß.


Eine große Welt bringt aber nichts wenn sie nichts zu bieten hat. In den 10 Stunden Horizon bin ich nur von Questmarker zu Questmarker gelaufen weil es abseits davon nichts gab. Das ist mir für ein Open World Game zu wenig.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. April 2022)

*Assassins Creed: Valhalla*
hab ich nach echt guten 110h jetzt wegen deinem seid 1,5Jahren ungepatchten Gamestop Bug den aber wohl nicht so viele zum Opfer gefallen sind (Waffe läßt sich bei Odin nicht ablegen) mit einem dicken Hals deinstalliert. 🤬

Ubisoft ist bei mir unten durch ... und das nachdem ich ihnen nach zig Jahren ein Chance gegeben habe und ansonsten von Valhalla sehr begeistert war.


Hab dann mal *Marvels Guardians of the Galaxy* vorhin knapp eine Std gespielt und nach dem 3. Hänger in Levelelementen, wenn die Figur nicht stirbt aber sich auch nicht bewegen (außer drehen) kann auch mich selbigen entledigt, was ich als Bestandteil des GP aber noch verschmerzen kann.


Hab mir dann mal den V1.5 Patch von *Cyberpunk 2077 *angeguckt und konnte nun endlich meine einzige Bugquest (die mit der Router Schnitzeljagd) ebenfalls beenden und hab es somit 100% durch.
die 2 Enden die ich nicht von meinen Spielständen erreichen konnte hab ich mir via YT angeguckt.
Immerhin besitzt CDPR den Anstand das Spiel fertig zu patchen. 😉


Bin jetzt stark am überlegen was ich nun zusätzlich zu unseren vor 2 Wochen neu begonnenen 7Days2Die Coop spiele. 🙄


----------



## Neawoulf (16. April 2022)

*The Longest Journey*

Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order hab ich mal erstmal unterbrochen (das Leveldesign macht mir irgendwie keinen Spaß und die ständigen Ruckler nerven extrem), dafür gestern Abend mal mit diesem Adventure Klassiker aus den 1990ern angefangen, der damals an mir vorbeigegangen ist.

Da ich viel Gutes über das Spiel gehört habe, sind meine Erwartungen groß. Der erste Eindruck nach knapp 2 1/2 Stunden ist gut. Nur das UI nervt ein wenig, vor allem dass beim Bewegen des Cursors über interaktive Objekte die Beschriftung nicht angezeigt wird. Die Beschriftungen werden erst angezeigt, wenn man den Cursor anhält, was das schnelle Absuchen des Bildschirms ein wenig anstrengend macht.

Aber ansonsten gibt es bisher nicht viel zu meckern. Bin gespannt, wie sich die Story entwickelt. Den Nachfolger Dreamfall hab ich seit Jahren in meiner Spielebibliothek (gab es das mal umsonst?), hab's aber nie gespielt, da ich zuerst den ersten Teil spielen wollte.


----------



## MarcHammel (16. April 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Hm. Ok. Also keine Nebenquests oder interessante Orte zum erkunden?


Natürlich gibt es die. So wie im Vorgänger auch.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. April 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es die. So wie im Vorgänger auch.


Klar. Aber für mich in Horizon halt viel zu wenig. Daher die Frage was für Inhalte du meintest.


----------



## dessoul (16. April 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Hm. Ok. Also keine Nebenquests oder interessante Orte zum erkunden?
> 
> 
> Eine große Welt bringt aber nichts wenn sie nichts zu bieten hat. In den 10 Stunden Horizon bin ich nur von Questmarker zu Questmarker gelaufen weil es abseits davon nichts gab. Das ist mir für ein Open World Game zu wenig.


Kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an, wie mans spielt. Ich war immer jemand, der Questmarker optional ansah. Ich habe große Bereiche des Spiels erkundet, einfach weil ich gerade da war. Ich hab das so lange betrieben, bis ich dann an Gegner geraten bin, die deutlich über meiner Klasse lagen. Und dann hab ich mich zurückgezogen. 
Und da findet man dann auch genug. Da eine Höhle, dort eine Ruine, da eine Siedlung mit neuen Missionen...
Irgendwann später wird man dann mit Missionen betraut, die genau die Gebiete abdeckten, die ich schon sehr viel früher erkundet hatte.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an, wie mans spielt. Ich war immer jemand, der Questmarker optional ansah. Ich habe große Bereiche des Spiels erkundet, einfach weil ich gerade da war. Ich hab das so lange betrieben, bis ich dann an Gegner geraten bin, die deutlich über meiner Klasse lagen. Und dann hab ich mich zurückgezogen.


So spiele ich solche Spiele ja auch. Horizon hat da aber nicht viel geboten. In den 10 Stunden hatte ich eine einzige Höhle gefunden und da konnte ich noch nichts machen weil die wohl zu einer Quest gehörte. Einfach nur ohne anreiz durch eine leere Welt zu rennen macht mir da keinen Spaß.
Da spiele ich lieber sowas wie aktuell Elex 2 wo es an jeder Ecke was zu entdecken gibt.


----------



## golani79 (16. April 2022)

*Elden Ring*

So, gerade eben das Elden Beast umgehauen.
War ein super Spiel - echt coole Open World und die Atmosphäre war ebenso sehr gut.

Visuell ein tolles Design und immer, wenn man geglaubt hat, es ginge nicht mehr besser, hat es From Software doch wieder geschafft, einen staunen zu lassen, wenn man wieder ein neues Gebiet entdeckt hat - so muss das sein.
Hab nen Nahkämpfer gespielt und das Spiel mit dem Bloodhound Fang durchgespielt.
Habe zwar viele andere Waffen gefunden, aber bin dem treu geblieben.
Hat dann ziemlich gut reingehauen.

Mein Mimic war in bestimmten Situationen auch von großer Hilfe ^^

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Spiel per se einfacher als Dark Souls und der Rest ist, aber man kann eben schon diverse Aschen, Beschwörungen etc verwenden, um es sich ein wenig einfacher zu gestalten.

Ganz ohne Sterben und Übung wird es zwar nicht gehen, aber denke, es sollte definitiv machbar sein, wenn man nicht die Flinte ins Korn wirft, sobald man 2x hintereinander stirbt 😅

Denke, ich habe aber einiges übersehen in dieser großen Welt, obwohl ich schon sehr gründlich unterwegs war meistens.

Mal sehen, ob ich noch weiter ein wenig erkunde oder bei Gelegenheit Mal nen 2. Durchgang starte.

Jetzt aber erstmal wieder andere Titel - PoS und so und Elden Ring ist ja schon ziemlich ein Zeitfresser ^^

Alles in allem ein sehr gutes Spiel! 

8,5/10


----------



## MichaelG (18. April 2022)

Mal wieder Tomb Raider Reboot 2013. Merke wieder warum Teil 1 vom Reboot für mich der schwächste Teil der (bisherigen) Trilogie ist.

Das Spiel ist gut und hat sehr viele gute Seiten. Aber a) sind die Gräber zu einfach, wenig Rätsel, b) Lara mutiert in kürzester Zeit von einem unschuldigen Mädel zu einem Profikiller der eine Überzahl beseitigt und c) diese unsäglichen QTE. Der Rest vom Spiel ist top. Und bei Teil 2 baut man glücklicherweise auf den positiven Aspekten auf.

Die ersten 40% des ersten Spiels bestehen oft auch aus QTE-Sequenzen aus der Hölle. Wolf greift an. Pfeiltasten links rechts, links rechts, dann auf einmal die Entf Taste drücken. Und wenn man denkt daß Ding ist durch muß man nochmal Enter und dann nochmal Entfernen drücken. 

Ach und warum man beim vorwärts laufen auf der Brücke die einbricht nur weil die Kamera frontal auf einen zeigt auf einmal die Rückwärtstaste zum laufen drücken muß um Vorwärts zu kommen ist auch so eine Sache. Ich weiß nicht was denen da durch den Kopf geschossen war, so eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Dieser Quark nervt einfach. Das ist Gamedesign aus der Hölle.

Wie ich diesen QTE-Quark hasse. Bin aber mittlerweile darüber hinweg und bei knapp 70%. Danach gehts es wahrscheinlich gleich mit Rise of the Tomb Raider weiter.


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2022)

so, seit gestern abend bin ich dann auch mit *cyberpunk 2077* (pc) nach etwa 32h durch. die letzten etwa 10h hab ich dabei ausschließlich mit nebenmissionen verbracht. da sind natürlich noch einige offen, die ich vermutlich noch nachholen werde. ein paar zumindest. offenbar geht das aber nur, wenn man sich in die zeit vor der finalmission zurückversetzt. bisserl doof, wird aber wohl seine gründe haben. wurde insgesamt sehr gut unterhalten. die meisten missionen sind cdpr ziemlich gut gelungen.

klare schwäche ist natürlich die beinahe sinnlose open-world, auch wenn das für mich persönlich jetzt nicht mal ein großartiger kritikpunkt ist.  cyberpunk 2077 hätte für mich vermutlich beinahe ebensogut als lineares erlebnis funktioniert. night city wirkt im ersten moment beeindruckend und wunderschön. bei genauerem hinsehen wirkt alles merkwürdig steril, beinahe tot. ein glaubwürdiges, verdrecktes cyberpunk-sündenpfuhl ist das jedenfalls nicht. die ganzen npcs laufen rum wie seelenlose zombies (und sehen teilweise auch so aus), selbst der müll sieht "sauber" aus. das umland ist gleich komplett überflüssig, zu entdecken gibts dort ja offenbar so gut wie gar nichts. schade, aber wie schon gesagt, für mich jetzt kein riesiges problem. weshalb man allerdings hunderte stunden in dieser welt verbringen sollte, wie in einigen spielberichten zu lesen, leuchtet mir nicht ein.

zur technik: die performance war größtenteils sehr gut. keine kritik an der stelle. auch die nach wie vor zahlreichen grafikbugs haben mich jetzt nicht großartig gestört, oder gar das spielerlebnis ruiniert. polished ist wie gesagt zwar anders, aber wirklich dramatisches wie abstürze oder plot-stopper sind mir überhaupt nicht begegnet.

falls mir noch was einfällt, werde ichs ergänzen.


----------



## MichaelG (19. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> so, seit gestern abend bin ich dann auch mit *cyberpunk 2077* (pc) nach etwa 32h durch. die letzten etwa 10h hab ich dabei ausschließlich mit nebenmissionen verbracht. da sind natürlich noch einige offen, die ich vermutlich noch nachholen werde. ein paar zumindest. offenbar geht das aber nur, wenn man sich in die zeit vor der finalmission zurückversetzt. bisserl doof, wird aber wohl seine gründe haben. wurde insgesamt sehr gut unterhalten. die meisten missionen sind cdpr ziemlich gut gelungen.
> 
> klare schwäche ist natürlich die beinahe sinnlose open-world, auch wenn das für mich persönlich jetzt nicht mal ein großartiger kritikpunkt ist.  cyberpunk 2077 hätte für mich vermutlich beinahe ebensogut als lineares erlebnis funktioniert. night city wirkt im ersten moment beeindruckend und wunderschön. bei genauerem hinsehen wirkt alles merkwürdig steril, beinahe tot. ein glaubwürdiges, verdrecktes cyberpunk-sündenpfuhl ist das jedenfalls nicht. die ganzen npcs laufen rum wie seelenlose zombies (und sehen teilweise auch so aus), selbst der müll sieht "sauber" aus. das umland ist gleich komplett überflüssig, zu entdecken gibts dort ja offenbar so gut wie gar nichts. schade, aber wie schon gesagt, für mich jetzt kein riesiges problem. weshalb man allerdings hunderte stunden in dieser welt verbringen sollte, wie in einigen spielberichten zu lesen, leuchtet mir nicht ein.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht kommt da was mit den angekündigten größeren DLC was das Umland betrifft. Das Spiel ist auch noch auf meiner PoS-Liste.


----------



## dessoul (19. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> so, seit gestern abend bin ich dann auch mit *cyberpunk 2077* (pc) nach etwa 32h durch. die letzten etwa 10h hab ich dabei ausschließlich mit nebenmissionen verbracht. da sind natürlich noch einige offen, die ich vermutlich noch nachholen werde. ein paar zumindest. offenbar geht das aber nur, wenn man sich in die zeit vor der finalmission zurückversetzt. bisserl doof, wird aber wohl seine gründe haben. wurde insgesamt sehr gut unterhalten. die meisten missionen sind cdpr ziemlich gut gelungen.
> 
> klare schwäche ist natürlich die beinahe sinnlose open-world, auch wenn das für mich persönlich jetzt nicht mal ein großartiger kritikpunkt ist.  cyberpunk 2077 hätte für mich vermutlich beinahe ebensogut als lineares erlebnis funktioniert. night city wirkt im ersten moment beeindruckend und wunderschön. bei genauerem hinsehen wirkt alles merkwürdig steril, beinahe tot. ein glaubwürdiges, verdrecktes cyberpunk-sündenpfuhl ist das jedenfalls nicht. die ganzen npcs laufen rum wie seelenlose zombies (und sehen teilweise auch so aus), selbst der müll sieht "sauber" aus. das umland ist gleich komplett überflüssig, zu entdecken gibts dort ja offenbar so gut wie gar nichts. schade, aber wie schon gesagt, für mich jetzt kein riesiges problem. weshalb man allerdings hunderte stunden in dieser welt verbringen sollte, wie in einigen spielberichten zu lesen, leuchtet mir nicht ein.



Zu 1) dass man nach Ende des Spiels die Nebenmissionen nicht mehr durchspielen kann, ergibt sich aus dem Ende an sich. Ich will jetzt nichts spoilern, aber wenn du das Spiel durchgespielt hast, solltest du es eigendlich verstehen.

2) Das das Umland zu deinem Erachten Sinnlos ist, kann mehrere Gründe haben: 
A: Bestimmte größere Teile wurden eingestampft und für spätere DLCs vorgesehen. 
B: Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie du gespielt hast, aber bei meinem durchspielen hab ich mit dem Clan dort recht viel Zeit verbracht. Es kann durchaus sein, dass du bei einem bestimmten durchspielen die einfach links liegen lassen kannst. 
C: Du kannst auch mehr Zeit im Spiel verbringen, wenn du willst. (Siehe Screenshot). Alleine schon dadurch, dass du 3 verschiedene Starts hast. Ich hab 2 der Starts bisher noch nicht gespielt. Wenn die DLCs kommen, und ich dann eine neue Reihe spiele, dann nehm ich auch einen anderen Start. 
D: Ich hätte auch gerne mehr gesehen/länger gespielt. Im Spiel stößt du immer wieder drauf, dass ganze Questreihen einfach gelöscht wurden. (Z.B. die mit den Söldnern). Aber wie will man bestimmen, wieviel durchs weglöschen verschwunden ist, wenn es dann nicht mehr da ist? Wiederspielbarkeit ist so auch nur bedingt gegeben, da man ausser am Anfang beim durchspielen dann eigendlich auch schon alles gesehen hat..... Was mich unglaublich traurig macht, weil, auch wenn du das wahrscheinlich anders siehst, ich das Spiel wirklich gemocht habe. Und wenn ich es z.B. mit der FarCry-Serie vergleiche, Cyberpunkt um Welten besser dasteht. CP ist da deutlich lebendiger.


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Zu 1) dass man nach Ende des Spiels die Nebenmissionen nicht mehr durchspielen kann, ergibt sich aus dem Ende an sich. Ich will jetzt nichts spoilern, aber wenn du das Spiel durchgespielt hast, solltest du es eigendlich verstehen.


so ist es. es geht nicht anders und ergibt natürlich sinn. trotzdem finde ich es ein bisserl (!) doof wieder zurückversetzt zu werden. ist aber wirklich nicht so wichtig.


dessoul schrieb:


> Was mich unglaublich traurig macht, weil, auch wenn du das wahrscheinlich anders siehst, ich das Spiel wirklich gemocht habe.


ich sagte doch, dass ich sehr gut unterhalten wurde. 
tatsächlich kam es mir sogar sehr entgegen, dass man das spiel in theoretisch um die 20h ziemlich straight durchspielen kann und nicht 50, 100 oder gar noch mehr stunden investieren muss, um das (bzw mindestens mal 1) ende zu sehen. das mögen viele vielleicht kritisieren, witcher 3 ist ja bspw deutlich deutlich länger, ich halte das hingegen für ne richtig gute sache. wer weiterspielen will kann das tun, muss es aber nicht. grinding ist ja bspw gar nicht vonnöten, zumindest mal auf normalem schwierigkeitsgrad. ehrlich gesagt war mir cyberpunk so sogar fast zu einfach, lag aber vielleicht auch an meinem (sehr baller-lastigen) spielstil. keine ahnung. auch das ist aber keine kritik.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. April 2022)

*Mass Effect 2 *aus der Legendary Edition

Schon vor einigen Wochen angefangen, aber jetzt bin ich ein bisschen weiter, auch wenn ich noch nicht viel Hauptstory gespielt habe. Dafür hab ich viel DLC-Kram gespielt, den ich damals bei meiner Retailversion nicht hatte.

Und die DLCs sind bisher richtig gut: Die Kasumi-Loyalitätsmission war eine spaßige Heist-Mission voller Genre-Klischees, hat mich aber gar nicht gestört. War gut gemacht, Atmosphäre stimmig usw. Die Saeed-Loyalitätsmission war grafisch auch nett. Beide Loyalitätsmissionen waren allerdings ziemlich kurz. Ich hoffe, beide Charakter bekommen später in der Hauptstory noch ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit.

Was ich aber richtig gelungen fand, war der Projekt Overlord DLC. Richtig gute Story, für Mass Effect Verhältnisse sehr gelungenes Leveldesign und knackige Kämpfe, Herausforderungen und viel Abwechslung. Hier fällt auch richtig auf, wie gut es Mass Effect 2 tut, dass man auf das massive Asset-Recycling aus Teil 1 verzichtet hat. Tolle DLC Questreihe, deutlich besser als der X57 DLC aus Mass Effect 1, der aber auch ganz nett war.

Aber jetzt, da ich ziemlich alles abgegrast habe in Sachen Nebenmissionen, werde ich mich wohl die Tage wieder mit der Hauptstory beschäftigen und ein paar weitere Teammitglieder rekrutieren.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. April 2022)

*Days Gone*
und ich bin positiv überrascht !😮

Da wird direkt ab Start Auflösung korrekt auf die Werte eingestellt und die Cutscenes laufen direkt in 21:9 ohne irgendwelchen Stress.👍

Leider keine Selbstverständlichkeit, *AC Valhalla* schaffte Letzteres nicht, *The Evil Within 2* war da richtig peinlich, da war obendrein auch die Steuerung unangenehm.

Bislang hab ich nichts auszusetzen, außer das sich die Rückblenden Handlungsmäßig überschneiden was etwas komisch ist.
Ansonsten macht es Spass "Zombies" mal zu zeigen wer das sagen hat. 😉


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. April 2022)

In den letzten Tagen vor allem_ Below Zero_. Gefällt mir gut, auch mit dem Arktikthema - hat aber nicht mehr die Originalität des ersten Teils, den ich generell bevorzugen würde. Wirkt irgendwie eher wie ein großes DLC, auch wenn die Story diesmal ansprechender präsentiert wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2022)

*Sonic Generations*

Abgeschlossen. Mit einer erstaunlich hohen Zeitinvestition von ca. 27 Stunden. Hätte nicht gedacht dass mich ein Jump'n Run so lange beschäftigen könnte, aber dank der Level-Abwechslung und dem Mix aus 2D und 3D war der Unterhaltungspegel auch konstant hoch. Im Abspann wurde zudem gezeigt aus welchen Vorgänger-Sonics sich Generations insgesamt zusammensetzt. War interessant zu sehen, ich muss mir irgendwann auch Sonic Force, Sonic Colours und ein paar weitere Ableger zulegen, würden mir mit Sicherheit viel Spaß bereiten.

Insgesamt ein gutes Sonic-Game. 

*The Dark Pictures Anthology: Man of Medan*

Falls du es lesen solltest (Spaß)Bremse, mein Dank nochmal an dich für den Key. 

Die ersten 1 1/2 Stunden fallen bisher recht positiv aus. Stimmige Atmosphäre (trotz einiger zu offensichtlich-bemühter Jumpscare-Versuche); gute Vertonung (nur leider nicht immer lippensynchron); ordentliche, wenn auch nicht unbedingt überragende Optik (die zudem nicht gut auf 60 FPS angepasst ist, die Bewegungen wirken im Vergleich zum 30 FPS-Modus arg beschleunigt, was einfach unnatürlich ausschaut). Die Mimik hinterlässt einen zwiespältigen Eindruck. Einerseits detailliert (vor allem die Augen), andererseits übertriebene Gesichtsverrenkungen und zu viel Glanzeffekte.
Story? Dialoge? Figuren? Naja, allenfalls Horror-B-Movie-Niveau, hab allerdings auch keinen narrativen Meilenstein erwartet. Für ein Paar "Schocker"-Stunden sollte es aber wohl reichen. Mal sehen was da noch kommt...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2022)

*The Dark Pictures Anthology: Man of Medan*

Ich weiss nicht wer bei Supermassive Games für das Drehbuch von *Man of Medan* zuständig war, aber talentiert ist diese Person definitiv NICHT. Billige Jumpscares mehren sich im Minutentakt, die Dialoge der Protagonisten sind teilweise zum Fremdschämen, und bemüht cool-witzige Sprüche mitten im Horror stören ungemein. Bitte sage mir jemand dass es mit *Little Hope* besser wird...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2022)

*The Dark Pictures Anthology: Man of Medan*

Den ersten Durchgang der "Kinoversion" nach rund 5 Stunden geschafft. Runde 2 im Curator's Cut setze ich direkt an, aber nicht mehr heute.

Insgesamt ein sehr zwiespältiges Spiel. Einerseits ist die Technik über weiter Teile ganz gut (trotzdem weit von der Güte eines *Detroit: Become Human* entfernt), andererseits waren mir die Story einfach zu dünn als dass es Sinn gemacht hätte diese auf ganze 4-5 Stunden aufzublasen und die Charaktere nicht sympathisch genug als dass ich den gleichen Beschützerinstinkt wie bei einem *The Walking Dead*-Titel verspürt hätte. Die Spiel-Kamera erwies sich desöfteren auch mal als reichlich nervend - die Begleiter-NPCs die mir nicht selten im Weg standen genauso  - und der inflationäre Jumpscare-Einsatz ermüdete zum Ende hin doch sehr.

Hatte mir da doch etwas mehr von dem Titel erhofft. Da schimpfe ja noch jemand über die alten Telltale-Spiele. Sie waren vielleicht optisch nicht die Mercedes-Klasse, hatten dafür inhaltliche Qualitäten.

Wie auch immer, einen erneuten Durchgang im CC wage ich auf jeden Fall. Ob noch weitere folgen werden... Weiss ich noch nicht, abwarten.

Ach ja, falls es einen interessiert:
In Versuch 1 haben nur die Brüder überlebt.


----------



## McDrake (30. April 2022)

Seit zwei Tagen *Unreal5-Engine* 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gQmiqmxJMtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wollte mal reinschauen, was da so möglich ist für einen Noob wie mich und hatte zuvor schon ein Tutorial-Video kurz angeschaut.
Bin jetzt bei Stunde 3:17 des Videos. Was gelernt über Lumen und Nanite, ein paar Erfahrungen mit Blueprints gemacht (kleiner Hindernisparcour erstellt) und bin schwer beeindruckt, was da möglich ist.

Mal wieder das Hirn ein wenig fordern tut gut.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Mai 2022)

Witcher 3 New Game +




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (2. Mai 2022)

Irgendwie hab ich momentan keine Ahnung, was ich spielen soll.

Nach Elden Ring ist irgendwie ein Loch da 😅
Hab zwar einige Titel, die beendet werden wollen, aber na ja .. mal sehen ..


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Mai 2022)

Neben immer noch *Mass Effect 2*



Spoiler: Mass Effect 2 Spoiler



Was für ein lahmes Wiedersehen mit Liara.



drehe ich im Moment wieder gerne am Rad: *Assetto Corsa *(mit reichlich Mods), *Automobilista 2*, *Euro Truck Simulator 2*, *American Truck Simulator*.

Rumfahren macht gerade wieder irgendwie Laune, auch wenn ich langsam echt mal eine neue CPU (ich grübel über nen 5800X3D nach, hab aber "Angst", dass ich mich drüber ärgere, wenn die 7000er CPUs kommen), ne neue Grafikkarte (diese Generation wird nicht mehr gekauft) und ein neues VR-Headset gebrauchen könnte.

Vorteil des 5800X3D wäre aber halt, dass ich erstmal kein neues Mainboard und Ram bräuchte. Aber billig isser halt auch nicht.


----------



## Thorvarg (2. Mai 2022)

Splinter Cell Blacklist und Pathfinder Kingmaker. Ich hole fast 2 Jahren Spiele nach, zu denen ich wegen ESO nicht gekommen bin. 


Neawoulf schrieb:


> Drehe  im Moment wieder gerne am Rad: *Assetto Corsa *(mit reichlich Mods), *Automobilista 2*, *Euro Truck Simulator 2*, *American Truck Simulator*.
> 
> Rumfahren macht gerade wieder irgendwie Laune, auch wenn ich langsam echt mal eine neue CPU brauchen würde.


Ich habe einen Ryzen 5 3600 und kann bei den meisten Spielen sogar die Energie-Sparfunktion einschalten. Überlege dir gut, ob du wirklich eine neue CPU *brauchst*!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2022)

*The Dark Pictures Anthology: Man of Medan*

Hab nun auch den Curator's Cut absolviert. Obwohl sich die Story nicht wirklich verändert war der Perspektivenwechsel doch ganz nett und hat viele Szenen geliefert die in der "Kino-Version" SO nicht zu sehen waren.
Da mir die Geschehnisse durch den ersten Durchgang schon bekannt waren konnte ich dieses Mal alle Protagonisten retten...



Spoiler



Blöd nur dass Julia in der Postcredit-Sequenz doch noch an der Dekompressionskrankheit verreckt ist... Dummes Ding. 



Damit sollte es auch gewesen sein. Das Spiel nochmals durchkauen erscheint mir gerade nicht sinnvoll.

*Coffee Talk*

Nur mal kurz reingesehen, aber was ich bisher sehen konnte gefiel mir sofort. Der Spontankauf hat sich - das Gefühl hab ich jedenfalls jetzt schon - gelohnt, zumal schön zu sehen ist dass durch die Unterstützungsaktion für die Familie des verstorbenen Mitentwicklers letzten Monat gut 260.000 $ zusammen gekommen sind.

Freue mich auf den nächsten Spieleabend um dann richtig ins Spiel hineinzutauchen.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Mai 2022)

Thorvarg schrieb:


> Splinter Cell Blacklist und Pathfinder Kingmaker. Ich hole fast 2 Jahren Spiele nach, zu denen ich wegen ESO nicht gekommen bin.
> 
> Ich habe einen Ryzen 5 3600 und kann bei den meisten Spielen sogar die Energie-Sparfunktion einschalten. Überlege dir gut, ob du wirklich eine neue CPU *brauchst*!


Ich fahre in VR, hab viel Zeug nebenher. CPU-Power und -kerne kann man nie genug haben.


----------



## MrFob (2. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Neben immer noch *Mass Effect 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RE Spoiler: Wurde ja zum Glueck durch Lair of the Shadow Broker ziemlich gut im Nachhinein gefixt.



golani79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich momentan keine Ahnung, was ich spielen soll.
> 
> Nach Elden Ring ist irgendwie ein Loch da 😅
> Hab zwar einige Titel, die beendet werden wollen, aber na ja .. mal sehen ..


Das kenn ich sehr gut (also nicht mit Elden Ring aber generell). Einfach mal Pause machen ist meine Empfehlung.


----------



## McDrake (2. Mai 2022)

_ _


Thorvarg schrieb:


> Splinter Cell Blacklist und Pathfinder Kingmaker. Ich hole fast 2 Jahren Spiele nach, zu denen ich wegen ESO nicht gekommen bin.
> 
> Ich habe einen Ryzen 5 3600 und kann bei den meisten Spielen sogar die Energie-Sparfunktion einschalten. Überlege dir gut, ob du wirklich eine neue CPU *brauchst*!





Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich fahre in VR, hab viel Zeug nebenher. CPU-Power und -kerne kann man nie genug haben.


Merke, dass meine uralt CPU mächtig ins schwitzen gerät mit Unreal 5 Tutorials 
Ich denke allerdings, dass das, neben Star Citizen, das erste mal ist, dass da permanent 99-100% Auslastung steht.
Darum lasse ich das Projekt mal bissl liegen. Aber Hirntraining mit blueprints mach ich da weiter


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Mai 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> _ _
> 
> 
> Merke, dass meine uralt CPU mächtig ins schwitzen gerät mit Unreal 5 Tutorials
> ...


Bei 100% Auslastung bin ich zum Glück selten, zumindest nicht auf allen Kernen. Da würde, neben dem Spiel, auch die VR-Software nicht mehr richtig funktionieren und ziemlich böse Lags entstehen. Ich brauche da halt immer ein bisschen Raum nach oben für plötzliche Spikes. Leider ist da aber auch meine Grafikkarte oft ziemlich am Limit. Ich werde wohl in beiden Punkten (CPU und GPU und damit auch RAM) warten, was die nächste Generation so bringt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Mai 2022)

Gothic 3. 
Mein erstet Kontakt zu dieser Reihe. Obwohl, damals bei Release hab ich schon mal reingeschaut, da war es quasi unspielbar. Seitdem hatte ich kein Interesse mehr an irgend etwas aus dem Hause Piranha Bytes. Nun, das Spiel sieht ziemlich gut aus für einen 16 Jahre alten Titel. Hab nat. den letzten Community Patch 1.75 installiert und auch in der .ini die Sichtweite von Gras und Vegetation deutlich erhöht. Hab bereits 80 Minuten gespielt und es gefällt mir bisher sehr gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Mai 2022)

*Crowns and Pawns: Kingdom of Deceit*

Klassisches Point & Click Adventure, das stark an Baphomets Fluch, Geheimakte Tunguska usw. erinnert. Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich schon die Demo gespielt, hatte den Releasetermin aber gar nicht mehr im Auge. Gestern hatte ich dann ganz spontan gesehen, dass Releasetag ist und hab's mir dann auch gleich gekauft und direkt losgelegt.

Macht nach knapp unter 4 Stunden Spielzeit Spaß bisher. Die Rätseldichte ist ziemlich hoch mit interessanten Ideen. Man hat viel Zeug im Inventar, aber dadurch, dass immer nur eine handvoll Locations zugänglich ist, gibt es nie zu viele Dinge gleichzeitig zutun. Dadurch hat man eigentlich immer nen groben Plan, was als nächstes zutun ist.

Ein paar Komfort-Funktionen wären allerdings noch nett: Manche für Rätsel benötigte Gegenstände kann man bekommen und dann "verbrauchen". Wenn man dabei aber nicht alles richtig macht, dann ist der Gegenstand weg und muss nochmal geholt werden (was kein Problem ist), aber es ist halt meist zusätzliche Lauf- und Dialogarbeit. Hätte man evtl. komfortabler lösen können. Auch einige Zeitfenster, wo z. B. ein NPC gerade nicht aufpasst und man schnell etwas erledigen muss, sind für meinen Geschmack etwas zu knapp bemessen.

Das ist aber Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Alles in allem macht mir das Spiel bisher echt Spaß: Charaktere, Dialoge, Rätsel, Story, Grafikstil... gefällt mir!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Mai 2022)

Gerade *Days Gone* (PC) mit 81Std bei allen Quests abgeschlossen.
Bin wirklich verdammt angetan, bis auf einige kleinere Schnitzer in der Story war es echt ein Tiptop Game abseits von anderen Kleinigkeiten wie Loots und Missionsaufbau abseits der Storymissionen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (7. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Gothic 3.
> Mein erstet Kontakt zu dieser Reihe.


Und warum dann nicht erstmal Gothic 1 und 2?
Gothic 3 war alles andere als schlecht aber ist gegenüber den ersten beiden Teilen schon etwas abgefallen.


----------



## MarcHammel (8. Mai 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Gerade *Days Gone* (PC) mit 81Std bei allen Quests abgeschlossen.
> Bin wirklich verdammt angetan, bis auf einige kleinere Schnitzer in der Story war es echt ein Tiptop Game abseits von anderen Kleinigkeiten wie Loots und Missionsaufbau abseits der Storymissionen.


Mich hat nur das ständige Gelaber des Protagonisten genervt. Selbst dann, als man eigentlich schleichen sollte und wollte, hat er den Mund nicht gehalten. Aber abseits davon war es wirklich ein gutes Spiel und hat mich positiv überrascht.

Ich bin aktuell noch bei Horizon: Forbidden West. Vermutlich bin ich auch bald durch. Storytechnisch ist es aber schon ein Rückschritt im Vergleich zum Vorgänger.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Mai 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Mich hat nur das ständige Gelaber des Protagonisten genervt. Selbst dann, als man eigentlich schleichen sollte und wollte, hat er den Mund nicht gehalten. Aber abseits davon war es wirklich ein gutes Spiel und hat mich positiv überrascht.


Stimmt, vor allem sein (vergleichsweise) "Gegröle" bei Lagerentdeckungen und als Kommentar auf die Radiosendungen.
Da wäre wirklich Nachbesserungsbedarf speziell zur Lautstärkenanpassung, das reisst einen schon mal raus. 😉


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Mai 2022)

*Coffee Talk*

Ein echtes Entspannungsspiel. Man lernt mit jedem Tag im Café neue Figuren verschiedenster Fantasy-Rassen kennen die mit ganz weltlichen Problemen und Dingen beschäftigt sind. Die Dialoge sind locker geschrieben, die Musik bringt eine ruhige Stimmung mit, und zwischendurch braut man immer wieder mal ein spezielles Gesöff für die Kundschaft.

Spielerisch sicherlich sehr anspruchslos, doch das Ganze ist wegen des schönen Wechsels aus Humor und Drama inmitten der Konversationen unglaublich charmant. Und Freya ist sowieso ein ultrasympathischer Stammgast.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Coffee Talk*


Hat das eig. deutsche Texte?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hat das eig. deutsche Texte?


Multilingual. Und ja, auch in Deutsch.


----------



## MarcHammel (8. Mai 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Stimmt, vor allem sein (vergleichsweise) "Gegröle" bei Lagerentdeckungen und als Kommentar auf die Radiosendungen.
> Da wäre wirklich Nachbesserungsbedarf speziell zur Lautstärkenanpassung, das reisst einen schon mal raus. 😉


Genau das. Ich hab mir da nicht nur einmal gedacht "Halt doch einfach mal dein Maul. Du schleichst gerade und willst nicht entdeckt werden!"


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Mai 2022)

Nach 6 Stunden in Gothic 3 mal ne kleine Pause und *Windbound* ausprobiert. 
Nettes kleines Zelda-ähnliches Spiel, mit ausbaubarem Schiff als eigene "Basis". Hatte ich damals ein Auge drauf geworfen, aber mit dem Kauf noch gewartet. Die Kämpfe sollten recht nervig und frustig sein. Inzwischen wurde aber ein leichterer "Adventure" - Modus nachgereicht, wo man nicht ständig Inventar und Schiff beim Tod verliert. Macht mir soweit schon Spaß, auch wenn die Inseln nicht sonderlich abwechslungsreich sind.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Mai 2022)

*Crowns and Pawns: Kingdom of Deceit*

Klassisches Point & Click Adventure im Stil von Baphomets Fluch, Geheimakte Tunguska etc. Ich hab's nach lt. Steamstatistik 8,4 Stunden durchgespielt. Hat mir aber sehr gut gefallen, auch wenn das Finale dann doch etwas plötzlich kam. Generell hatte ich gehofft, das Spiel würde etwas länger sein. Normalerweise brauche ich bei solchen Spielen 1 bis 2 Stunden länger, als der Durchschnittsspieler.

Aber trotz der Kürze hat's mir sehr gut gefallen. Die Puzzles machen Spaß, sind (fast) immer nachvollziehbar, Story und Charaktere fand ich auch gut geschrieben, auch wenn ich mir da ein wenig mehr Entwicklung/Tiefe gewünscht hätte. Aber vielleicht wollte man da das ganze Feuerwerk nicht auf einmal verschießen? Es besteht jedenfalls Hoffnung, auf einen zweiten Teil. Die Story ist trotzdem gut abgeschlossen (kein offenes Ende).

Und was mir halt auch sehr gut gefallen hat, ist der Grafikstil. Viele Spiele versuchen so düster wie möglich zu sein mit entsättigten Farben, düsteren Kontrasten usw. Das ist hier absolut nicht der Fall. Die Farben sind kräftig und hell, aber ohne dabei comicartig zu wirken.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich das Spiel gut verkauft und es dann in zwei oder drei Jahren einen Nachfolger gibt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2022)

*Coffee Talk*

Story ist durch. War echt herrlich sich durch die Geschichte und die Gefühle der Gäste zu lesen. Hab natürlich das angekündigte *Coffee Talk 2* direkt auf die Wunschliste gesetzt. Ist mit Release irgendwann 2023 zwar noch etwas hin, aber die Vorfreude ist jetzt schon da. Hoffentlich gibt es darin u.a. ein Wiedersehen mit Freya. 

So, und nun versuche ich im Challenge-Modus meinen persönlichen Servier-Rekord zu erhöhen (Stand jetzt 31, 50 müssen es für das höchste Achiebement sein) und die restlichen Rezepturen zu entdecken. Die Ehre bzw. der Ruf eines Baristas steht schließlich auf dem Spiel. 

Edit:
44 von 50... Ist aber auch verdammt hart. ^^


----------



## McDrake (13. Mai 2022)

*Evil Genius 2*

Nach knappen 35 Stunden hab ichs jetzt gesehen.
Hat lange Spass gemacht aber jetzt, da ich alles erforscht habe., geht mir die Motivation flöten.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (14. Mai 2022)

*ELEX 2* beendet nach 90 Stunden.
Hat mir wieder sehr gut gefallen. Piranha Bytes kann einfach gute Welten erstellen. Hätte von mir aus gerne noch etwas größer sein können denn nachdem die Welt erforscht ist macht man nur noch eine Quest nach der anderen.
Fand es insgesamt leichter als den ersten Teil. Balancing war auch besser. Hatte zwar nach der hälfte des Spiels auch keine Probleme mehr bei den Kämpfen (obwohl ich mich keiner Fraktion angeschlossen habe) aber hatte jetzt auch nicht das Gefühl dass man gegen Ende nur noch durch die Gegner durch mäht wie im ersten Teil.

Story und Quests waren OK. Hab von anderen oft die Kritik gelesen dass die Hauptquests ab dem 3. Kapitel sehr eintönig werden weil man immer nur 20 Gegner davon und 25 Gegner davon töten muss. Und ja, damit haben sie es auf jeden Fall etwas übertrieben. Hat mich aber auch nicht so gestört.

Bugs hatte ich nur einen bei einer Nebenquest (ein vergesslicher Outlaw). Aber da war ich wohl nicht der einzige. Ansonsten hatte ich mit der Technik kein Problem.

Ein generelles Problem bei solchen Spielen welches mir hier aber wieder mal besonders aufgefallen ist ist die Verteilung und Notwendigkeit der Items.
Habe zwar immer alles was so rumlag mitgenommen aber wirklich gebraucht habe ich fast nichts davon. Selbst Heiltränke sind irgendwann kaum noch nötig.
Da hätte ich mir gewünscht dass es größere Vorteile hat z.b. Chemie oder Schmieden zu lernen damit man die Pflanzen oder Erze nicht umsonst einsammelt. 

Ansonsten ein (oder vielleicht auch DAS) Highlight des Jahres für mich. Und nun wieder warten auf den dritten Teil


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Mai 2022)

Outcast SE endlich mal durchgespielt, nachdem ich das 5 Jahre lang immer wieder verschoben hatte. 
Hauptmissionen zu 95% beendet (keine Ahnung was da noch fehlen soll, mein Logbuch ist grau) und Nebenmissionen zu 85. Da kann ich unter anderem Bug-bedingt schon mal eine Quest nicht beenden, ein paar andere hab ich evtl verpasst bzw mit den entsprechenden Talanern nicht gesprochen.
Trotz allem gehört es zu meinen Lieblingstiteln, das Original ebenfalls.


----------



## McDrake (17. Mai 2022)

*Dark Messiah of Might & Magic*

Wohl zum 5ten Mal am Anfang seit dem Release 2006 
Aber immer so lange dazwischen, dass ich mich praktisch an nix mehr erinnern kann.

Bin jetzt aber zugegebenerweise sehr baff, was in dem Game möglich ist.
Nein, das Game ist nicht einfach, ja ich benutze F6 ziemlich oft.
Trotzdem: Das Game hat ziemlichen Tiefgang, was da Gamplay betrifft.


----------



## MrFob (17. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Outcast SE endlich mal durchgespielt, nachdem ich das 5 Jahre lang immer wieder verschoben hatte.
> Hauptmissionen zu 95% beendet (keine Ahnung was da noch fehlen soll, mein Logbuch ist grau) und Nebenmissionen zu 85. Da kann ich unter anderem Bug-bedingt schon mal eine Quest nicht beenden, ein paar andere hab ich evtl verpasst bzw mit den entsprechenden Talanern nicht gesprochen.
> Trotz allem gehört es zu meinen Lieblingstiteln, das Original ebenfalls.


Ich weiss noch, es gab eine Side Quest, die super leicht zu verpassen ist. Da muss man genau zwischen den zwei richtigen Hauptmissionen nochmal zu dem einen Jaeger-Typen (der mit der Hoerschwaeche). Wenn man das nicht genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt macht taucht diese Quest auch nie auf.



McDrake schrieb:


> *Dark Messiah of Might & Magic*
> 
> Wohl zum 5ten Mal am Anfang seit dem Release 2006
> Aber immer so lange dazwischen, dass ich mich praktisch an nix mehr erinnern kann.
> ...


Jo, das war ein cooles Spiel. Hab es selbst auch erst viele Jahre nach Erscheinen gespielt aber war trotzdem erstaunt, wie vielseitig das Gameplay war. Masslos unterschaetzt das Ding.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Mai 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich weiss noch, es gab eine Side Quest, die super leicht zu verpassen ist. Da muss man genau zwischen den zwei richtigen Hauptmissionen nochmal zu dem einen Jaeger-Typen (der mit der Hoerschwaeche). Wenn man das nicht genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt macht taucht diese Quest auch nie auf.


Scheint so. Hab mir die letzten 2 Achievements jetzt per savegame besorgt. Laut Statistik haben nur 3.7 % alle Hauptmissionen beendet und sogar nur 1.8 % alle Nebenmissionen. scheint also wirklich leicht zu sein da was zu übersehen oder auch einfach mal einem Questbug/Fail zu erliegen.


----------



## MrFob (17. Mai 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Scheint so. Hab mir die letzten 2 Achievements jetzt per savegame besorgt. Laut Statistik haben nur 3.7 % alle Hauptmissionen beendet und sogar nur 1.8 % alle Nebenmissionen. scheint also wirklich leicht zu sein da was zu übersehen oder auch einfach mal einem Questbug/Fail zu erliegen.


Jo, ist mir damals auch genau so passiert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte leider kein Savegame mehr an einer passenden Stelle.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Mai 2022)

*Gibbous - A Cthulhu Adventure*

Seit Crowns and Pawns: Kingdom of Deceit bin ich irgendwie wieder im Point & Click Adventure Wahn. Daher hab ich mir vor ein paar Tagen mal Gibbous gekauft, das ich schon eine Weile auf der Wishlist hatte.

Gefällt mir gut bisher, auch wenn ich mir anfangs nicht sicher war, ob Lovecraft + Comedy so eine gute Kombination ist. Ich bin mir da auch jetzt noch nicht sicher, da ich mir meinen Blick auf Lovecrafts Werke nicht "verwässern" möchte, aber das Spiel an sich ist echt gut gemacht und voller Point & Click Entwicklerliebe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Mai 2022)

Lasse seit gestern die Reifen in *Horizon Chase Turbo* quietschen. Muss schon sagen, das ist der aktuell vielleicht schönste Retro-Racer im Lotus 3-Stil den ich bis dato gesehen hab. Und die Mucke ist auch ziemlich hörenswert.


----------



## McDrake (21. Mai 2022)

*Dark Messiah of M&M*
zu Ende

Hm.. hatte das Teil wohl noch nie zu Ende gespielt.
Ich glaube, ich habe im letzten Teil des Games einiges verpasst, da ich durch ungewollte (?) Abkürzungen
ein paar Abschnitte übersprungen habe oO

Zu Beginn ists ja nicht ganz einfach, gegen die Gegner anzukommen.
Gegen Ende wirds dann aber relativ einfach:
Feuerschert, Blitzschild und gut ist.
Dazu kommt noch die KI, die einem das Leben teilweise recht einfach macht.
Wenn man an einer Stelle steht, die "nicht dafür vorgesehen ist", kann man in aller Ruhe Pfeile verschiessen.
Da man den_ immer vollen Köcher_ recht früh finden kann, ist man an einer guten Position, für manche Gegner, praktisch nicht erreichbar.

Das Ding könnte man mal ein wenig aufpeppe. Mods gibts ja nicht sehr viele.
Auch wichtig: DAs Game hat von sich aus Mühe mit mehr als 2GB ram und es kommt zu vielen crashes.
Dagegen hilft:








						Large Address Aware
					

This is an application that assists in making applications large address aware.  When a 32-bit application is large address aware, it can access up to 4 GiB on x64 operating systems and all memory that isn't used by the operating system and other applications on x86.  64-bit versions of Windows...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



(Large Adress Aware)
Danach liefs ohne Probleme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarcHammel (21. Mai 2022)

Aktuell mein dritter Durchgang in *Elden Ring*. Allerdings kein NG++, sondern komplett neu. Hab das Spiel zwar erst Ende März zweimal durch gespielt, aber motivierend ist es immernoch.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Mai 2022)

*Nightmare of Decay*

Ich hab mir den Indie-Horrorshorty mal als kleine, spielerische Zwischenmahlzeit neben meinen aktuellen Hauptspielen (Mass Effect Legendary Edition und Gibbous) gekauft und bin ziemlich zufrieden.

Das Spiel imitiert diverse Horrorklassiker aus der Zeit von Resident Evil 1 bis 3 und Silent Hill 1 bis 3. Daraus macht es auch kein Geheimnis. Allerdings wird hier in der 1st Person Perspektive gespielt und das funktioniert ziemlich gut.

Man erkundet ein altes Herrenhaus, findet Schlüssel, Heiltränke, Waffen und Munition, tötet Zombies und anderes Getier und löst dabei das eine oder andere Rätsel. Auch wenn das alles andere als kreativ oder gar innovativ ist, imitiert es die genannten Vorbilder sehr gut, ohne dabei eine lieblose Kopie zu sein.

Der Retro-Grafikstil, die Atmosphäre und das einfache, aber gut funktionierende Gameplay bringen einen für zwei bis drei Stunden zurück in die späten 90er Jahre. Für unter 5 Euro auf jeden Fall kein Fehlkauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Retro-Pixeloptik und die reduzierten Farben lassen sich übrigens in mehreren Stufen ein- oder komplett abstellen. Wer will kann also auch in 4k zocken.

*edit* Nach knapp über 3 1/2 Stunden durchgespielt. Für den Preis aber völlig in Ordnung und das Spiel behält seine Qualitäten über seine gesamte Spielzeit bei. Tolles Indie-Häppchen für oldschool Resident Evil & Co. Fans.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Mai 2022)

Parallel zu *Horizon Chase Turbo* - ist für ne Stunde gut, aber nix was man Stunde um Stunde am Stück spielt - spiele ich momentan  *Lumines Remastered*. Quasi ein Tetris für Fortgeschrittene.  

Ist das echt fast 20 Jahre her dass ich *Lumines Plus* - also das Ur-Spiel für Playstation 2 - zuletzt angefasst hab? Es zieht einen wie damals sofort hinein und beschallt einen mit tollen Rhythmus-Tracks dass es danach schlicht schwer ist aufzuhören.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (25. Mai 2022)

Hab mal *Call of Duty WWII* angefangen. Mein letztes CoD war glaube Modern Warfare 2 oder so. WWII Setting mag ich einfach mehr als diesen modernen Kram.
Macht bis jetzt nen guten Eindruck. Was ich bei solchen Spielen aber schon immer gehasst habe ist dass man sich permanent als Ein-Mann-Armee fühlt obwohl man immer noch mindestens 10 andere Typen neben sich hat. Ist mir hier wieder direkt aufgefallen.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Mai 2022)

Wollte eigentlich mal BF Hardline die Kampagne spielen. Installiert, Menü kommt auch Aber beim klick auf Play Campaign kommt Ungültige Lizenz: Missing DLL MSVCP110.DLL Error 0X7E. Fängt ja schon mal wieder super an. Und das nach Neuinstallation das gleiche.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2022)

*Mass Effect 2 Legendary Edition*

Ist durchgespielt. Die letzte Mission "musste" ich tatsächlich zweimal spielen, weil ich mich wohl ein paar mal falsch entschieden hatte.



Spoiler: Mass Effect 2 Spoiler



Und ich könnte nicht damit leben Mass Effect 3 ohne Garrus spielen zu müssen. Aber das Ende ist schon irgendwie bitter. Ganz am Schluss sieht man, wie die Reaper die Kontrolle über die Kollektoren/Protheaner beenden, kurz bevor die Station in die Luft fliegt. Im Grunde finden die Protheaner damit ein zweites Mal ihr Ende.



Die Hauptstory von Mass Effect 1 gefällt mir dennoch besser, vor allem ab der zweiten Hälfte. Mein großer Kritikpunkt an Mass Effect 2 ist (damals, wie heute), dass das ganze Spiel im Grunde zu 80% nur aus Rekrutierungs- und Loyalitätsmissionen besteht. Die sind zwar gut gemacht und auch die Nebenaufgaben und DLC-Quests sind qualitativ deutlich besser, als noch in Mass Effect 1. Aber die eigentliche Hauptstory rund um die verschleppten Menschenkolonien, Kollektoren, Cerberus und die Reaper kommt dabei für meinen Geschmack etwas zu kurz.

Wie auch immer: Teil 1 und 2 hatte ich ja schon releasenah gespielt, daher kannte ich die Story schon. Aber Teil 3 hab ich nie gezockt, darum freue ich mich darauf besonders.


*Mass Effect 3 Legendary Edition*

Knapp 1 1/2 Stunden hab ich schon reingezockt und es geht gleich mit deftiger Action los. Bin gespannt, wie die ganze Story endet und welche Geschichten auf dem Weg dahin noch erzählt werden. Dass viele damals mit dem Ende nicht zufrieden waren hab ich mitbekommen, aber soweit ich weiß gab es ja irgendwann per Patch oder DLC ein erweiteres Ende für das Spiel.

Und ob ich danach noch Andromeda spielen werde, ist fraglich. Zumindest ein bisschen Bock drauf hätte ich aber irgendwie schon.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Und ob ich danach noch Andromeda spielen werde, ist fraglich. Zumindest ein bisschen Bock drauf hätte ich aber irgendwie schon.


Wenn du mit dem Gedanken spielst, hier ein Paar Tipps:
1. Stell dich auf eine ganz andere Spielweise hinsichtlich der Action ein
2. Auf keinen Fall Vergleiche mit der Shepard-Trilogie ziehen, sondern es als was Eigenes betrachten
3. Umgewöhnung von Schlauch- bzw. kleindimensionierten Räumen zu Open-World-Planeten

Bin gespannt wie du es als neutraler Neuling aufnimmst. Ich persönlich hatte - und seinerzeit auch kein Stück mit gerechnet - zuweilen mehr Spaß damit als mit der Shepard-Reihe.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dem Gedanken spielst, hier ein Paar Tipps:
> 1. Stell dich auf eine ganz andere Spielweise hinsichtlich der Action ein
> 2. Auf keinen Fall Vergleiche mit der Shepard-Trilogie ziehen, sondern es als was Eigenes betrachten
> 3. Umgewöhnung von Schlauch- bzw. kleindimensionierten Räumen zu Open-World-Planeten
> ...


Ja, dass ich mit vielen Unterschieden im Vergleich zur Trilogie rechnen muss, hab ich schon gehört. Generell gehört Mass Effect aber auch nicht zu den Spielen, die mich mit tollem Leveldesign oder Gameplay begeistern, sondern mit Geschichte, Atmosphäre, Charakteren und Lore.

Ich denke, ich werde Andromeda schon irgendwann spielen, aber wohl nicht gleich im Anschluss an Mass Effect 3. Mit dem Spiel werde ich aber ohnehin sicher nochmal ein Weilchen beschäftigt sein.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2022)

Aktuell Sniper Elite 5. Ist aber noch an einigen Ecken buggy:

Mission 1

-Wo man Richtung Radaranlage läuft und am Straßenposten den Offizier im Wagen erschießen kann. Der hat trotz 100%igem Headshot weiter normal da gesessen und hat weiter geplappert

ebenfalls Mission 1

2. Hauptziel der Offizier. Keine Chance den durch Explosion zu töten. Der sitzt nicht im Wagen und wenn fährt er nicht mit dem. Sprengsatz anbringen geht nicht. Auf Motor schießen passiert nicht viel und er steigt aus.

Bin aktuell in Mission 2. Ist trotzdem wie die früheren SE-Teile, wieder mit leichten Veränderungen/Verbesserungen (man kann jetzt an Efeu Mauern hochklettern).


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2022)

Sniper Elite 5. Mittlerweile Anfang Mission 5. WTF war Mission 4 nervig. Hab ja nichts gegen KI. Aber manchmal übertreibt es Rebellion doch arg. Ich verstecke mich in einem Haus. Kille die Gegner um mich herum, kein gelber oder roter Kreis in der Nähe. Ich will mich heilen und was geschieht ? 5-6 Gegner rennen rein und wollen mich nieder machen. Ich kille die auch noch. Will mich erneut heilen und es kommen schon wieder 5-6 irgendwo her wo keinerlei Warnung auf der Karte angezeigt wird. Die habe ich natürlich nicht mehr abknallen können.

In Mission 4 ist auch nichts weitläufiges. Reines Stadtareal wo man die Spionageschule ausschalten muß.  Da ist es auch extrem schwierig hier  Abstand zum Gegner aufzubauen und sich irgendwo verstecken ist da nicht so einfach.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Mai 2022)

*The Kids we were*/*忘れないで、おとなになっても。*("Denken Sie daran, auch als Erwachsener" lt. DeepL Übersetzer)

Mal wieder ein Spontankauf, damit sich mein Mass Effect Trilogy Playthough auch möglichst in die Länge zieht  

The Kids we were ist ein kleines Indie Storyspiel, das in Japan spielt. Minato reist mit seiner Mutter und seiner kleinen Schwester Mirai in die kleine Stadt Kagami. Mirai ist schwer krank, aber sie weiß nichts davon. Während die Mutter an einer Trauerfeier teilnimmt, erkunden Minato und Mirai die Stadt, machen sich heimlich auf die Suche nach ihrem Vater.

Scheint ein sehr schönes, relaxtes Spiel und mit 6 bis 8 Stunden auch nicht zu kurz. Der 3d-Voxellook mag nicht jedem gefallen, mir gefällt der Grafikstil aber. Ich hoffe auf ein Spiel, das einen Hauch von Studio Ghibli-Atmosphäre verbreitet und zumindest die erste halbe Stunde deutet auf jeden Fall schon darauf hin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (29. Mai 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell Sniper Elite 5.


Hab ich mir auch geholt - bin da aber immer noch in Mission 1 .. hab erst ein wenig über ne Stunde reingespielt und das auf authentisch .. könnte also ne Weile dauern bei mir xD


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. Mai 2022)

*The Surge 2*

Nach meinem Einstieg bin ich etwas ernüchtert. Da hatte ich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig mehr erwartet. Die Steuerung ist nicht wirklich präzise und das Markieren der Trefferpunkte am Gegner könnte auch gelungener sein. Die Umgebung / Schauplätze sind in Ordnung - mehr aber auch nicht. Die Grafik hat eine gewisse Unschärfe. In zwei absolut unspektakulären Situationen bekomme ich reproduzierbar grausam niedrige FPS 

*Trotzdem *kann man dem Ganzen einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert nicht absprechen. Für den Beginn eine wackelige 7/10...to be continued.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch geholt - bin da aber immer noch in Mission 1 .. hab erst ein wenig über ne Stunde reingespielt und das auf authentisch .. könnte also ne Weile dauern bei mir xD


War übrigens Mission 3 die nervig war nicht die 4. Bin aber jetzt nach der Mission Resistance.


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2022)

Auch Sniper Elite 5

Gefällt mir (spiele nicht auf ultrarealistisch   ).
Die Grafik finde ich jetzt ganz hübsch, wenn man von den Gesichtern absieht.
Viele Details.
Hatte da beim Vorabbericht schlimmes befürchtet.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2022)

Das schöne ist auch es gibt einen Wiederspielwert. Man kann andere Optionen erwägen bei den optionalen Zielen und ich habe es bislang nur ein einziges mal geschafft das zusätzliche Todesziel wie vorgesehen zu killen.


----------



## golani79 (30. Mai 2022)

Finde es authentisch halt ziemlich cool, weil man dann seine Schüsse schon selber einschätzen muss und wenn man dann nen guten Schuss hinbekommt, dann wird der halt mehr geschätzt, als mit Zielhilfen.

Aber ja .. so frustrierende Stellen gibt es immer wieder in all den Spielen.

Ich behelf mir halt, indem ich öfter mal speichere .. ganze Levels ohne zu speichern sind mir trotz authentischer Schwierigkeitswahl dann doch ein wenig zu viel 😅


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2022)

Naja die Todeslisten-Aufträge haben nicht zwingend was mit dem Snipern zu tun. Im Gegenteil. Alle bisherigen Todeslisten-Kandidaten die ich hatte sollten auf anderem Weg als mit Schußwaffen den Tod finden. Die Kills sollen für Boni speziell erfolgen. Nicht erschießen.


----------



## golani79 (30. Mai 2022)

Meinte jetzt eher generell vom Gameplay her.

Alternative Kills - so weit bin ich noch nicht ^^
Mal sehen, aber wären dann sicher ein Anreiz, das nochmals zu spielen bzw anders zu versuchen.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2022)

Die gibt es in jeder Mission. Da mußt Du 1 Person speziell killen. Wenn man Boni haben will ist die Killart vorgeschrieben.


----------



## golani79 (30. Mai 2022)

Ah .. ok.
Mal sehen, ob sich die Boni lohnen dann ^^


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2022)

PS: Dann gibt es Extra XP und zusätzlich z.B. Waffen oder Waffenaufsätze dafür.  Und die Killart erfährt man erst indem man im Umfeld Dinge findet (Pläne, Schriftstücke oder Gegenstände). Sonst muß man die eher erraten.


----------



## golani79 (30. Mai 2022)

War erst am Radar .. muss mir meinen Weg zum Ziel erst noch bahnen 😅


----------



## EvilReFlex (30. Mai 2022)

Habe mit Ultima Underworld 1 angefangen. 
Das Spiel ist unglaublich gut, klar an die Steuerung muss man sich gewöhnen aber es lohnt sich gewaltig.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Mai 2022)

EvilReFlex schrieb:


> Habe mit Ultima Underworld 1 angefangen.
> Das Spiel ist unglaublich gut, klar an die Steuerung muss man sich gewöhnen aber es lohnt sich gewaltig.


Ist ein großartiges Spiel. Ich hoffe aber, du  hast die GOG-Version und nicht die CD-Version, die irgendwann Ende 90er/Anfang 2000er kam. Die hat nämlich nen Inventar-Bug, der sich erst sehr spät im Spiel zeigt und mir vor einigen Jahren das Durchspielen unmöglich gemacht hat.

Einige Leute scheinen den Bug auch noch in der GOG-Version zu haben, daher empfehle ich hier mal reinzuschauen: https://www.gog.com/forum/ultima_series/ultima_underworld_1_infamous_bug


----------



## EvilReFlex (30. Mai 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ist ein großartiges Spiel. Ich hoffe aber, du  hast die GOG-Version und nicht die CD-Version, die irgendwann Ende 90er/Anfang 2000er kam. Die hat nämlich nen Inventar-Bug, der sich erst sehr spät im Spiel zeigt und mir vor einigen Jahren das Durchspielen unmöglich gemacht hat.
> 
> Einige Leute scheinen den Bug auch noch in der GOG-Version zu haben, daher empfehle ich hier mal reinzuschauen: https://www.gog.com/forum/ultima_series/ultima_underworld_1_infamous_bug



Ja, ich spiele die GOG Version. 
Bin noch nicht so weit, mal sehen ob sich noch was später bemerkbar macht.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (30. Mai 2022)

Wusste nach Elex 2 nicht so recht was ich als nächstes spielen soll und jetzt habe ich direkt vier Spiele gleichzeitig angefangen. 

Hauptspiel ist zur Zeit *Dying Light*. Gefällt mir bis jetzt ganz gut. Nur dass die Waffen so schnell kaputt gehen nervt etwas.

Dann habe ich mal *Ni No Kuni* angefangen. Hatte ich mir vor etlichen Jahren schonmal für paar Euro für PS3 gekauft aber nie gespielt. Jetzt habe ich nochmal das Remaster für PC im Sale mitgenommen. Hab noch nicht viel gespielt aber macht bis jetzt nen ganz netten Eindruck.

Dann hab ich *RE2 Remake* nochmal für PC gekauft. Hatte es damals schon auf PS4 gespielt. Jetzt spiele ich es nochmal mit Randomizer. Ist nochmal bisschen was anderes.

Und für zwischendurch noch *CoD WWII*. So lang wird die Kampange da ja nicht sein. Macht aber laune.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Mai 2022)

Soo. Gestern/heute Nacht nach knapp 22 h nach Steam-Zähler mit Sniper Elite 5 incl. dem Adolf-DLC durch. Von den insgesamt 8 Todesaufträgen (1 pro Mission) konnte ich nur 2! mit Boni (vorgegebene Todesvariante) lösen; Mission 9 das Steam-Achievement (Todesart) war dagegen richtiggehend easy. Wie überhaupt Mission 9 generell. Die machte mir den Eindruck wie nur schnell mal angehangen. Kein durcharbeiten, keine Gegner, keine Nebenaufgaben. Einfach nur Gegner ausspionieren, einen ins Visier nehmen und treffen. Dagegen ist der Adolf-DLC im Ausgleich eine richtige Mission auch vom Umfang her. Mit Nebenaufgaben, Dokumenten, zig Gegnern, zig Optionen Adi ins Jenseits zu befördern (nicht nur per Kugel). Allein schon dafür ist es das Geld für den Seasonpaß wert.

Aber das ist meckern auf höherem Niveau. Potential für weitere Durchgänge ist jedenfalls noch locker da.

Mir fehlen noch zig Unterlagen, sicher auch einige Safes und Räume die ich bei einem erneuten Durchgang noch durchsuchen muß. Dagegen habe ich hier und da an unterschiedlichen Ecken in der Mission exakt das gleiche Dokument gefunden. Fand ich etwas suboptimal. Daher ist der Balken nach der höchsten Stufe nicht am kompletten Anschlag. Und mir fehlen noch Waffen und Waffenaufsätze. Die werden dann wohl auch durch die Bonuskills freigeschaltet wie die die ich durch die beiden Bonuskills bekommen habe.

Werkbänke und Missionsausgänge habe ich auch nicht alle gefunden gehabt. Das schöne ist auch die Auswahl an Möglichkeiten zur Lösung der Nebenmissionen. Da hat man beim nächsten mal die Möglichkeit die andere Variante auszuprobieren.

Aber pünktlich nach dem Ende von Mission 9 war ich bezüglich der Charakteraufwertung auf 100%. Beim Adolf-DLC standen mir sämtliche Fähigkeiten zur Verfügung.

Ich würde dem Spiel eine solide 7/10 geben. Die Grafik ist besser als sie in Tests gemacht wird, der Spielspaß paßt aber hier und da übertreibt es Rebellion mit dem Gegneraufkommen und dessen Art und Weise. Und ich habe das Spiel nur auf "mittlerer" Schwierigkeitsstufe durchgespielt. Möchte nicht wissen was dann bei schwer oder gar authentisch abgeht. Und ich habe noch nicht mal Invasion angeklickt. Möchte nicht wissen wenn andere Spieler in Deine Mission eindringen um Dich zu jagen. Das ist dann noch einmal ein paar Stufen im Schwierigkeitsgrad höher angesiedelt. Zumal nicht klar ist wieviele in welcher Frequenz und wie. Von potentiellen Cheatern und Glitchern mal ganz abgesehen.

Es gibt ausbaufähiges und einige kleinere "Aussetzer". Z.B. KI-Gegner (Todeskandidaten gehen nicht an den vorgesehenen Ort wo der Kill stattfinden soll sondern bleiben bei ihrem "Startpunkt", Soldaten quatschen trotz Headshot munter weiter, unerklärliches Auftauchen von zig Gegnern auf einen Haufen trotz weißer Map und Kill des Gegners durch Pistole mit Schalldämpfer u.a.) Das Auftauchen der Gegner ist teils auch richtig "fies" getimt. Ich warte eine Weile, kein Gegner kommt, ich bin daraufhin gerade bei Sanimaßnahmen (die Map ist weiterhin weiß!) und auf einmal kommen die Gegner von 2 Seiten und schießen gezielt auf mich. Alles klar. Vorher nicht mal gelbe, geschweige denn rote Zonen in der Nähe.

Und wegen der Todeskandidaten. Die sind teils so positioniert, daß man gar keine Chance hat die entsprechende Zielzone so zu manipulieren, daß der Bonuskill wie geplant stattfinden kann. Oder sie laufen so, daß man die Aufgabe den Gegner unerkannt und allein zu eliminieren nicht schaffen kann, weil von seinen Kameraden 2 eng vor und 1 eng nach ihm läuft. Da fällt selbst ein Stealthkill (Nahkampf) auf.

Und wie man die Hitler-Mission unerkannt lösen soll bei dem Umfeld bis man in Zielnähe angekommen ist frage ich mich aktuell noch. Aber eine Möglichkeit muß es ja dafür geben.

PS: Kann übrigens bestätigen: Deutsche Version 100% uncut incl. XRAY, Swastika und 45 Grad Arm mit Spruch HH. Letzterer kommt in Mission 8 wenn ich nicht komplett falsch liege.


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Mai 2022)

Danke für die Erinnerung. War noch gar nicht auf meiner Wunschliste. Gehört zu den Titeln die mich durchschnittlich interessieren und deshalb nicht zum Anfangspreis gekauft werden.


----------



## MrFob (31. Mai 2022)

Ich hab ueber die letzten Tage sehr viel *Hardspace Shipbreaker* gespielt, jetzt wo es in der finalen Version raus ist.
Ist sehr Zen und macht sehr viel Spass. Ich hatte es in der recht fruehen Early Access Phase ja schonmal gespielt und da war es noch etwas eintoenig, da zu wenige Schiffsklassen (oder zu langsamer Fortschritt, so dass man die spaeteren lange nicht gesehen hat).

Jetzt schaltet man eigentlich fast nach jedem erfolgreich zerlegten Schiff eine neue Variante frei, so dass man wieder ein neues Szenario hat. Klar, das Grundprinzip ist trotzdem immer das gleiche aber mir reicht das schon als Abwechslung erstmal. Bin inzwischen Stufe 20 nach ca 35 Stunden. Ich glaube ab da schaltet man dann nichts mehr wirklich neues frei, also mal schauen, ob ich es noch bis zur Maximalstufe 30 schaffen werde.

Die Story ist ganz nett aber da sie auch nur durch voice lines und emails erzaehlt wird ist sie jetzt auch nicht wirklich der Rede wert. Was zaehlt ist das Spielprizip selbst, die Schiffe strategisch zu zerlegen. Es gibt jetzt auch ein paar mehr Herausforderungen, wie Klasse 2 Reaktoren, wo man in der richtigen Reihenfolge erst den Antrieb und dann die Kuehlung abschalten muss und so. Das ist jetzt alles nichts besonders anspruchsvolles aber man spielt das Ding auch eher so nebenher und dafuer passt es.

Und wenn man die letzte Schweissnaht weglasert und zwei riesige Huellenteile majestetisch auseinanderdriften, das ist mMn einfach immer wieder gut. Alles in allem, ein sehr schoenes kleines Juwel, dass einfach mal zum entspannen gut is. Nur echt schade, dass es keinen mod Support gibt.


8.5/10 LYNX Corp. Motivational Poster.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juni 2022)

Meine ersten Gehversuche in WoW. Bin bis Stufe 11 gekommen und ganz zufrieden soweit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2022)

So. Mww. aKa Micha wills wissen   Sniper Elite 5 gleich den 2. Durchgang angehängt. Die fehlenden SP-Achievements nerven mich. Die MP sind mir Wurst.

Mission 1: ist nunmehr komplett alle Achievements sind da und endlich auch den Todesaufgabe-Kill so erledigt wie die Vorgabe war
Mission 2: dito wie vor.... Aktueller Speicher ist Anfang Mission 3. Aktuell läuft es...

Morgen mache ich weiter wenn es zeitlich paßt.................... Mittlerweile stehen knapp 26 h auf der Uhr.


LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Meine ersten Gehversuche in WoW. Bin bis Stufe 11 gekommen und ganz zufrieden soweit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was mich daran stört ist, daß es ein MMO ist mit Abogebühren. Und ich sehe als Außenstehender hier immer noch nicht durch. Muß das Abo sein ? (vermute mal ja), gibt es P2W-Faktoren ?, gibt es F2P-Elemente ? (sprich bezahle extra mit Echtgeld für Vorteile ?). WoW gibt es seit über 10??? Jahren ??? Hat man da überhaupt noch eine Chance als Noob einen fairen Einstieg zu finden und entsprechende Fortschritte zu schaffen ? Oder gibt es Ganker gegen die man als Neueinsteiger kaum eine Chance hat ??


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Juni 2022)

Die ersten 20 Level bei WOW kann man gratis spielen. Ich hab also noch nix gezahlt. Wäre aber ne Option, immerhin hab ich swtor auch 8 Jahre finanziert.


----------



## Zybba (2. Juni 2022)

Bin kein wow Spieler, aber meines Wissens gibt's da mittlerweile auch Möglichkeiten, das Abo mit ingame Währung zu zahlen oder so... 

Wieviel Grind dafür notwendig wäre, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. Juni 2022)

Wollte mir dann auch mal Sniper Elite 5 spielen und wollte für 10€ meinen Gamepass mal wieder aktivieren für 1 Monat.

Hab aber für nur 1€ den Monat bekommen und noch 2 Extramonate obendrauf ... das nenne ich günstig.😁

Obendrein kann ich mir Hardspace auch gleich mit angucken. 👍


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2022)

Sniper Elite 5. Immer noch 2. Durchgang. Eben Level 3 komplett incl. Bonuskill abgeschlossen. Knapp 32 h auf der Uhr. Als nächstes gehts in die Rüstungswerkstatt. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juni 2022)

*The Kids We Were*

Durchgespielt!

Spielerisch sehr simpel (rumlaufen, Dinge sammeln, Leute ansprechen) und linear, aber die Geschichte war echt gut und auch gut erzählt, mit einigen recht emotionalen Momenten.

Da ein Großteil der Handlung in den 80ern spielt, war auch der Nostalgiefaktor groß. Man kann einige Dinge aus der Zeit finden, inkl. kurzen Beschreibungen der Entwickler, und ich muss sagen: Die 80er Jahren in Deutschland und Japan hatten wohl einige Gemeinsamkeiten, was z. B. Süßigkeiten oder sowas angeht.

Vor allem durch die Voxeloptik ist's sicher kein Spiel für jeden, aber wer auf Anime/Manga mit emotionalen und nostalgischen Geschichten steht oder To The Moon oder Visual Novels mag, macht hier wahrscheinlich nicht viel falsch.


----------



## MarcHammel (4. Juni 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was mich daran stört ist, daß es ein MMO ist mit Abogebühren. Und ich sehe als Außenstehender hier immer noch nicht durch.


Ich helfe dir mal ein bisschen: 


MichaelG schrieb:


> Muß das Abo sein ? (vermute mal ja),


Jap.


MichaelG schrieb:


> gibt es P2W-Faktoren ?,


Nein.  Die Spielinhalte muss man spielen. Es gibt auch keine kaufbaren Items, die einem irgendwas erleichtern. Außer WoW-Marken. Möglicherweise. Aber die kann man auch im Auktionshaus für Gold kaufen. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Es gibt keine P2W-Inhalte. 


MichaelG schrieb:


> gibt es F2P-Elemente ? (sprich bezahle extra mit Echtgeld für Vorteile ?).


Man kann seinen Charakter z.B. für Echtgeld boosten (auf max. Level bringen). Vorteile hat man dadurch eigentlich nicht, außer, dass man gleich ins aktuelle Addon einsteigen kann, ohne vorher die ganze Welt zu killen, um zu leveln. Und es gibt Pets und Mounts im Shop. Mehr nicht. Ob das alles Vorteile bringt, eher nicht. Ist wie mit teuren High End-Smartphones. Kaum mehr als Statussymbole. 


MichaelG schrieb:


> WoW gibt es seit über 10??? Jahren ???


Seit 2004. 


MichaelG schrieb:


> Hat man da überhaupt noch eine Chance als Noob einen fairen Einstieg zu finden und entsprechende Fortschritte zu schaffen ?


Jap. Leveln geht mega schnell. Auch an Gold kommt man super ran. Was man WoW durchaus zu gute halten kann: Auch als Einsteiger schafft man hier noch einen guten Einstieg, auch wenn dieser spät ist. 


MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder gibt es Ganker gegen die man als Neueinsteiger kaum eine Chance hat ??


Wenn man nicht gerade auf PvP-Servern spielt, nein.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Juni 2022)

*From The Darkness*

Noch vor dem Frühstück durchgespielt, hat nur knapp ne Stunde gedauert. Ist ein weiteres 1st Person Indie-Horror-Häppchen, aber kein besonders herausragendes. Man betritt ein altes, sowjetisches Apartmenthaus und betritt eine Wohnung, wo allerlei Dinge geschehen und man muss irgendwie wieder rauskommen. Klingt ein wenig wie Silent Hill 4, kann damit aber natürlich nicht mithalten.

Die Atmosphäre ist ganz nett, aber bis auf eine Reihe gescripteter Horrorevents und ein paar einfachen Puzzles hat das Spiel leider nicht viel zu bieten. Irgendwie hat's mir trotzdem ein wenig Spaß gemacht, eben aufgrund der Atmosphäre.

Not great, not terrible.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mittleres Bild: Sowjetisches Ohriginalrezept!


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juni 2022)

Soo Sniper Elite 5. 2. Durchgang Hauptmissionen durch. DLC Hitler (2. Durchgang) steht an. In den Hauptmissionen die Sammelobjekte da. Auch alle Adler. Steam-Achievements 30/61. Was fehlt sind Papiertauben und Gartenzwerge.Haben aber keine Auswirkungen auf Achievements.  Und noch Kleinigkeiten wie Fallen nutzen usw. Alle Bonuskills zu 100% erfüllt. Jetzt noch bei der Adolf-Mission die fehlenden Sammlerobjekte finden. Dann wäre ich im Gros durch. Außer MP.  Aktuell steht die Uhr bei über 47h. Die 50 h werden wohl fallen.

Spiele das Spiel garantiert später noch einmal allein schon um die SP-Achievements auf 100% zu bekommen. Dann werde ich auch die Tauben und Gartenzwerge holen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Juni 2022)

14 Stunden in FF XIV. Hab endlich nen Vogel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarcHammel (8. Juni 2022)

*Far Cry 6*

Für zwischendurch mal ganz nett, aber schon nach dem Startgebiet stellten sich bei mir Ermüdungserscheinungen ein. Die Aufgaben sind eintönig, die Fahrzeuge fahren sich fürchterlich und dieses dümmliche cringe Gehabe der Charaktere ist einfach nur dämlich. Das Briefing der Missionen, wenn man selbige annimmt, ist nervig, weil unnötig viel gelabert wird. Die Dialoge sind übrigens auch zum kotzen dämlich. Eigentlich rettet das Spiel nur noch das nette Gunplay und die schicke Grafik. Als Shooter funktioniert das Spiel grundsätzlich ziemlich gut. In allen anderen Dingen, auf die ich wert lege, versagt FarCry 6 aber katastrophal. 

Wenn ich mal Bock auf ne Runde ballern habe, okay. Hier mal ein paar Checkpoints oder Lager ausheben, mit nem Heli n paar Feinde weg ballern. Macht Spaß. Aber für mehr reicht es nicht. Werd ich also nur mal nebenbei zocken.

Daher hab ich mir als "Hauptspiel" noch mal *Kingdom Come: Deliverance* installiert. Frag mich, wann und ob es überhaupt einen zweiten Teil davon geben wird.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Juni 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hab endlich nen Vogel.


Haben wir den nicht alle?


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Haben wir den nicht alle?


Ich definitiv. Hab mir erst vor ein paar Tagen für knapp 50 Glocken für den FS 2020 die Concorde geholt (mußte sein). Dafür gratis das Top Gun Upgrade mit der F18 und gratis die AN 225.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Juni 2022)

*Retrowave*

Da ich aktuell mit Stranger Things Staffel 4 beschäftigt bin, bin ich irgendwie im 80er-Modus. Und vor einigen Tagen ist mir bei Steam dieses kleine Renn- bzw. Fahrspiel aufgefallen, wo man einfach eines von 20 Fahrzeugen nimmt und in vier verschiedenen Spielmodi über eine lange Straße schickt und dabei dem Verkehr ausweicht. Die Autos sind nicht lizensiert, aber man erkennt trotzdem fort die verschiedenen Modelle, z. B. Delorean, Lamborghini Countach, Ferrari Testarossa etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ziel des Spiels? Einfach fahren und Punkte verdienen. Geld  bekommt man auch und kann sich damit neue Autos kaufen oder aufrüsten. Kurven gibt es keine, Gegner oder ein Ende auch nicht. Man fährt einfach nur. Es gibt auch einen Time Attack Modus, wo man in einer bestimmten Zeit eine bestimmte Punktzahl erreichen muss und einen Bombenmodus, wo man mit Bombe an Bord möglichst weit fahren muss. Aber am meisten Spaß macht mir einfach das Fahren und dem Verkehr ausweichen, auf Wunsch entweder mit Gegenverkehr oder nur mit Verkehr in eine Richtung.

Aber das reicht mir völlig, denn der 80er Synthie-Soundtrack sorgt für tolle Stimmung und wenn die nicht mehr reicht, dann wird halt externe Musik hinzugezogen. Egal ob die tatsächlichen Synthie-Hits der 80er oder aktuelle Künstler mit 80er Vibe, wie Scandroid, The Weeknd, Chvrches oder Molchat Doma. Oder man lässt einfach den Cyberpunk 2077 Soundtrack laufen. Das Spiel ist perfekt zum zurücklehnen, den Stil genießen und dabei Musik hören. Mehr hab ich nicht erwartet und mehr brauche ich auch nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2022)

Vorgestern mal wieder einen Indie angeschmissen und auch gleich nach 12 h gestern beendet:

Dream Machine (alle 7 Kapitel). Interessanter und schöner Artstyle, abgedrehte Ideen und Lösungen. Insgesamt trotz 2-3 Bugs (weißer Bildschirm mit !) ein schönes Spiel. Man merkt es wurden auch Herzblut und Kreativität eingesetzt.

Gebe dem Spiel eine definitive Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2022)

Hab heute mal mit Cyberpunk 2077 angefangen. Macht schon Laune. Bin aber noch am Anfang. Soll so einen Flathead klauen. Und vorher noch die Auftraggeberin treffen in einer Bar.


----------



## MrFob (13. Juni 2022)

Ich spiel grade *Subnautica: Below Zero*. Wirkt tatsaechlich eher wie ein Standalone DLC des Hauptspiels, der noch dazu leicht abgespeckt wurde (so gibt es das grosse Uboot aus dem Hauptspiel, dass man als vollwertige mobile basis ausbauen konnte nicht mehr, dafuer nur noch einen weit weniger coolen Unterwasser Truck mit Anhaengern. 

Auch muss ich zugeben, dass mir das eher tropisch/karibische Flair des Hauptspiels auch besser gefallen hat als das Eismeer.

Aber es ist halt immer noch ein geiles Spiel mit totaler Suchtwirkung und dem "naja, das eine Upgrade baue ich mir jetzt noch - oh, schon wieder 3 Uhr morgens an einem Wochentag" Effekt. Dabei halt super entspannt, ein richtig schoenes Sommer-Spiel fuer mich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2022)

Ich hab zuletzt* 11-11 Memories Retold* durchgespielt. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Adventure, welches im 1.Weltkrieg spielt. Auf der einen Seite hat man einen kanadischen Fotografen, der von einem Major dazugeholt wird, um fotografien zu machen (Propaganda und so). Und auf der anderen Seite hat man einen deutschen etwas älteren Mann, dessen Sohn in den Krieg gezogen ist. Doch er hat solange nichts von diesem gehört, so meldet er sich irgendwann selbst in der Hoffnung dabei etwas über seinen Sohn herauszufinden. Das Ganze spielt in der 3rd Person Sicht und man wechselt immer zwischen dem kanadischen Fotografen und dem deutschen Soldaten hin und her und erlebt das Ganze dann aus der jeweiligen Sicht. So richtig kämpft man eigentlich nie, man trifft Entscheidungen bei den Dialogen, es gibt kleine Rätsel und  so manche Schleichpassage, bei denen man z.b. aufpassen muss, dass man nicht von einem Scharfschützen getroffen wird. Das Spiel geht so 5-6 Stunden und wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab, gibt es 7 verschiedene Enden.
Es hat auch einen ungewöhnlichen Stil, der irgendwie aussieht wie eine Mischung aus einem gemalten Bild und der Grafik von Valheim. Mir hat es soweit ganz gut gefallen und es war mal was anderes. Gibt ja sicher nicht oft Spiele mit diesem Thema.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2022)

*Lumines Remastered*

Auch nach 22 Stunden komme ich nicht davon los. Kennt ihr das wenn ihr ein an und für sich eher unspektakuläres Spiel mit einfachem Prinzip vor euch habt und es euch allein dank seiner Musik und Effekte einfach mitreisst? So erging  es mir schon zu PS2-Zeiten, jetzt passiert es wieder. Die Playlist von *Lumines* ist aber auch göttlich. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LHssppekuSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A-72QbADrmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fc6iEQRO2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (15. Juni 2022)

*Sniper Elite 5* zu Ende gespielt

Gute Länge, hab schon Chorus installiert, weil ich mal  wieder was anderes spielen wollte 
SE5 hat mich gut unterhalten mit seinem unterschiedlichen Schauplätzen.
Ein paar Bugs gabs:
- Panzer, welche angeschossen waren, verschwanden einfach
- Gegnerischer Soldat in der Wand (Philadelphia-Experiment?)
- KI beim Wechsel von Kundschaften auf "Normal" manchmal recht bugy und Wechsel im Sekundentakt.

Allerletzte Mission der Kampagne war sehr kurz 
Den DLC brauch ich zZ nicht.

8/10


----------



## MarcHammel (16. Juni 2022)

Okay, FarCry 6 hab ich deinstalliert. Ich habe es echt nicht mehr ausgehalten.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (17. Juni 2022)

*Call of Duty WWII* beendet.
Laut Steam in 6 Stunden. War auf einmal zu Ende. Hätte gedacht es geht noch ne weile aber dann kam schon der Epilog.
Hat mir jedenfalls ganz gut gefallen. Beim nächsten CoD mit WWII Setting bin ich dann wieder mit dabei.


----------



## McDrake (17. Juni 2022)

*Chorus* (Gamepass)

Nach dem vorsichtigen Vorgehen im WW2-Setting in SE5 gleich was ganz anderes:
Rumballern im Weltraum.

Finde das Story für so einen Titel gut gemacht und die Gedanken von Nara und die Gespräche mit ihrem Raumschiff sind interessant. Man erfährt so nebenbei mehr über die Lore und das Setting.
Mit der Steuerung komme ich so weit ganz gut zurecht.
Hatte jetzt aber ein Mission, in der ich einen Konvoi beschützen musste und da die gegnerischen Grossschiffe das Problem waren. Bis ich die jeweils wieder anvisiert hatte....

Gefällt mir


----------



## BxN (18. Juni 2022)

Heute mal wieder Project Gotham Racing 4 gestartet. Macht immer noch jede Menge Spaß!
Echt schade, dass man es (wie auch einige andere tolle Rennspiele) nicht auf der Series/One spielen kann.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juni 2022)

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider*

Hab ich ja schon vor ner Weile angefangen, irgendwann nach wenigen Spielstunden pausiert wegen technischer Probleme. Ich hab's jetzt nochmal versucht und das Spiel stürzt immer noch alle 10 bis 15 Minuten ab, daher werden ich's jetzt wohl beenden  Lt. Steamforum bin ich damit wohl auch nichts der Einzige. DX12 abschalten soll angeblich helfen, aber damit lande ich von stabilen 60+ fps bei 30 bis 40, was ich in so einem Spiel nicht wirklich spielbar finde.

Echt schade, da ich davor mit Rise of the Tomb Raider ne Menge Spaß hatte.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2022)

ebenfalls mit *sniper elite 5* (pc) durch:

wurde sehr gut unterhalten. hab genau das bekommen, was ich wollte. 
sicher, es ist kein aaa-game und insbesondere grafisch ginge da sicher mehr. aber wirklich gestört hats mich zu keiner sekunde. wie mcdrake hatte ich auch ein paar kleinere bugs. vor allem grafikglitches. einmal musste ich nen spielstand neu starten, da mein charakter in der luft hängen geblieben ist. aber kein drama. spiel speichert ja oft genug. 

was gibts sonst noch zu sagen? nicht viel eigentlich: es ist halt sniper elite wie man es mag - oder halt auch nicht. 



McDrake schrieb:


> Allerletzte Mission der Kampagne war sehr kurz



dachte auch da käme noch mehr. hätte man auch einfach an die eigentliche final-mission dranflantschen können. aber na ja.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2022)

Ich hänge mich auch mal bei den Elite-Snipern mal mit ein, hab gestern nämlich - nach 26 Stunden* Lumines Remastered* - ebenfalls Karl Fairburne für die Nazi-Eliminierung reaktivert... In meinem Falle allerdings beim älteren *Sniper Elite 4*.

Was mir im Vergleich zu SE3 - um die 2018 zuletzt gespielt - direkt und vor allem positiv auffällt sind die technischen Verbesserungen der hauseigenen Engine. Damit ist nicht die deutlich schönere Optik gemeint, insgesamt wirkt Teil 4 technisch einfach sehr viel sauberer, flüssiger und weniger fehlerbehaftet. Kann mich noch genau daran erinnern dass die Gegner-Körper nach Treffern in XRay-Bullettime-Sequenzen so komisch "zitterten", was mich da schon ziemlich gestört hat, denn ansonsten lief auch dieses Spiel recht smooth - bei derselben Hardware wie ich sie auch jetzt noch nutze.

Jedenfalls merkt man den Willen der Entwickler ihre Reihe von Spiel zu Spiel immer ein weiteres Stückchen zu perfektionieren, was ich gerne hier lobend erwähnen möchte.

Ansonsten kann ich noch nicht SO viel dazu sagen, hab ja gerade mal nen Stündchen reingeschnuppert. Aber für den Anfang spielt es sich deutlich runder als sein Vorgänger, die Grafik-Optionsvielfalt lässt keine Wünsche offen, die Lokalisation ist okay - Karl hat seine alte Stimme behalten, auch gut ^^ - und die "gezeichneten" Zwischensequenzen sind zwar recht einfach, trotzdem nett visualisiert.

Also, in dem Sinne...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElvisMozart (19. Juni 2022)

Spiele gerade Dying Light 2 und Gran Turismo 7 im Wechsel. 
Hab bei DL2 ca 10h auf der Uhr. Der Parkour-Lauf macht Laune 🙂 
In GT7 bin ich momentan größtenteils im Sport-Modus unterwegs.


----------



## golani79 (19. Juni 2022)

*Sniper Elite 5*

Bin wohl der langsamste Sniper ever 
Hab erst Mission 3 beendet - auch auf authentisch. Hab ich jetzt aber nicht als so schlimm empfunden, wie MichaelG.
Vlt. liegt es auch daran, dass man auf authentisch generell ein wenig vorsichtiger und überlegter vorgehen muss.

Bisher hab ich für jede Mission mehrere Stunden gebraucht - finde es nach wie vor cool. 
Unterhält mich sehr gut und bietet für mich auch ein super P/L Verhältnix 

Alle 3 Missionen bisher mit 3/3 Sternen abgeschlossen.


----------



## Mr. J (20. Juni 2022)

Everspace 2 im Early Access. Macht derbe Bock


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2022)

Mr. J schrieb:


> Everspace 2 im Early Access. Macht derbe Bock


Macht mir auch freude.
Spiels aber trotzdem nicht weiter, da ich jetzt auf das Endergebnis warten möchte.
Aber mit Chorus bin ich zZ ja an was sehr ähnlichem


----------



## Zybba (20. Juni 2022)

Mr. J schrieb:


> Everspace 2


Habs bisher nicht gespielt, da ich auf 1.0 warte. Wird ja eigentlich mal Zeit langsam.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2022)

Hab mich heute mal einige Stunden allein mit dem SteamDeck beschäftigt (ist mit jedem neuen Gerät so wenn es frisch ins Haus kommt, da teste ich es ausgiebig und vor allem zeitnah aus ^^).

Muss echt sagen:
Valve hat da eine erstaunliche gute Mobil-Kiste geschaffen. Einfach mal quer über ein Dutzend Spiele damit ausprobiert, sowohl verifizierte, prinzipiell laufende als auch ungetestete/nicht offiziell unterstützte.
Das vorläufige Ergebnis ist höchst erfreulich:

*Clustertruck* - läuft anstandslos; dass das Menü nicht immer mit ordentlich auf Gamepad-Eingaben reagiert ist eine spieleigene Macke, hatte auch am PC öfters Ärger damit
*GRIP* - Options Menü minimal unscharf, das eigentliche Rennspiel berührt es aber nicht
*Grow Home* - keine Probleme.
*Lumines Remastered* - optimal.
*Metal Gear Solid 5: Ground Zeroes* - performt ohne visuelle Abstriche hervorragend
*Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit* - rauscht perfekt auf dem Gerät
*Oxenfree* - Figuren erwartungsgemäß sehr  klein, dafür gut lesbare Untertitel. Kein Unterschied zur Desktop-Erfahrung.
*Pinball FX3* - hat zu Beginn nur eine Ecke des Screens ausgefüllt, nach kurzer Anpassung der Auflösung war das Anzeigeproblem aber gelöst
*Gods Will be Watching* - die Steuerung via Trackpads braucht etwas Eingewöhnung, aber prinzipiell lässt es sich ebenfalls gut spielen
*Coffee Talk* - hat kein Verified-Zertifikat, aber dieses wird ihm bei der superben Bedienung mit Sicherheit nachgereicht
*Ridge Racer Unbounded* - genauso gut wie NFS

Ich fasse zusammen:
Auf den "kleinen" Prozentteil der Verified-Titel innerhalb der eigenen Steam-Library - bei mir waren es 107 von 424 Spielen - sollte man sich nicht fixieren, es läuft definitiv viel mehr auf dem SteamDeck - sowohl performance-mäßig als auch in optischer Güte - sehr zufriedenstellend. Ob Racer, Action-Adventures, Jump'n Runs, Graphic Novels, Interactive Filme oder andere Handheld-prädistinierte Sachen (Sport, Geschicklichkeitsspiele, Puzzle-Artiges,...) dafür eignet sich das SteamDeck total. Strategie-Games und Adventures halte ich darauf widerum eher für suboptimal, doch das macht mir persönlich keine Kopfschmerzen, sowas spiele ich ohnehin lieber am Rechner.

Überhaupt, das SteamDeck läuft erstaunlich flott (nach 20 Sekunden Booten sofort spielbereit, Ladezeiten der Spiele auch schön kurz, wenn auch vom Alter/Anspruch des jeweiligen Titels abhängig), und die Einstelkmöglichkeiten des Geräts selbst sind ungewöhnlich reichhaltig.

Jo... Außerhalb des Arbeits-/Zockerraums werde ich damit richtig viel Spaß haben. 🥰


----------



## McDrake (22. Juni 2022)

Chorus... Flasche leer

Bin jetzt bei einer Mission in extrem engem Raum mit vielen Gegnertypen an zwei verschiedenen Tagen mit x Versuchen gescheitert. Verschiedene Schiffskonfigs... keine Chance.
Und genau sowas stört mich dann doch extrem.
Mir ist meine Gamerzeit zu schade um da noch weitere Stunden(?) auszutesten.

Finds echt mühsam, bei solchen Titeln, dass es anscheinend nur durch Unmengen an Gegnern einem schwierig gemacht wird. Hatte das Problem bei The Ascent in der letzten Mission.
Das ganze Game gut gemeistert, nur um bei der letzten Mission zu scheitern wegen endlosen Gegnerwellen :/


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Juni 2022)

*Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition*

Eigentlich ein Spiel, das ich mag: Spielmechaniken, Weltdesign, Atmosphäre, die beiden Vorgängerspiele und die Buchvorlage sind toll.

Aber gleichzeitig hat das Spiel technisch so viel, das mich einfach nur nervt und wo ich mir denke: Wo soll da der technische Fortschritt in Sachen Raytracing usw. sein? Die Beleuchtung, vor allem in Sachen Belichtung/Farben/Kontraste in dem Spiel ist größtenteils eine Katastrophe, unabhängig von den Einstellungen (wovon es erstaunlich wenige gibt). Es gibt kein wirkliches Schwarz, die Nächte sind extrem hell und kontrastarm, manche Innenräume sind schlicht dunkelgrau, ohne Details, andere dagegen viel zu hell, obwohl es keine Lichtquellen gibt. Und dann kommen noch die teilweise echt schlechten Texturen dazu. Hier nur mal ein paar Beispiele:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf diesen beiden Screenshots sieht man zwischen halbwegs detaillierten Texturen einige sehr niedrig aufgelöste Texturen. Keine Ahnung, ob das ein Texturstreaming-Problem der Engine ist, aber in einem halbwegs modernen Spiel wirkt sowas schon sehr fehl am Platze. Vor allem von diesen Eisenbahnwagen gibt es sehr viele im Spiel, weswegen man diese Textur auch in bestimmten Gebieten an jeder Ecke sieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein weiteres Problem sind die Bodentexturen. Sowas wie hier (man achte auf das sich wiederholende Kachenmuster der Schneetexturen über der Waffe) erinnert mich irgendwie an Skyrim und Oblivion damals oder manche Indiespiele auf Basis der Unity-Engine. Für ein Triple-A Spiel aus dem Jahr 2019 bzw. 2021 (Enhanced Edition) finde ich das schon ziemlich schwach.

Mit dem Fotomodus kann man wirklich tolle Bilder machen, aber fast immer ist es dazu auch nötig irgendwelche Filter zu benutzen, die Belichtung zu modifizieren etc. Grafisch ist das Spiel für mich ein totales Niveau-Limbo. Manches sieht unglaublich schön aus, anderes dagegen, wie eben Farben, Kontraste, Belichtung etc. sahen teilweise in Spielen vor 20 Jahren besser aus. Und der Gamma-Regler im Spiel scheint auch kaputt zu sein. Das Spiel bleibt einfach immer grau und kontrastarm. Die einzige Möglichkeit wirkliches Schwarz zu bekommen, ist in den Startoptionen "-deependark" hinzuzufügen. Das erzeugt aber wieder ein ganz anderes Problem: Crushed Blacks. Das Spiel ertrinkt also quasi in Schwarz in dunklen Bereichen ist praktisch gar nichts mehr zu sehen. Sieht ein wenig schöner aus, ist aber nicht wirklich spielbar (und ja: Mein Monitor ist korrekt kalibriert).

Ich finde das echt frustrierend und Metro Exodus ist auch nicht das einzige Spiel mit derartigen Problemen.

Und irgendwie macht mir das Spiel wieder Bock auf S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl oder Lost Alpha. Technisch deutlich altmodischer, aber der Look in den Spielen wirkt irgendwie mehr, wie aus einem Guss.


----------



## McDrake (24. Juni 2022)

*Venetica*
Der Titel ging damals komplett an mir vorbei und war irgendwo mal für lau zu haben (?)
Also mal reingeschnuppert und ich mags wirklich.
Technisch natürlich bissl altbacken, aber dadurch auch charmant 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (26. Juni 2022)

*Venetica*... nicht mehr

Irgendwie scheints da nen Bug zu geben beim ersten Bossfight.
Man sollte die Tentakel abschlagen, was ich inzwischen beinahe blind kann, nach x Versuchen.
Die einzelnen Tentakel lässt die Fürstin kurz hängen und dann kann man diese attackieren.
Nur: Den letzten lässt sie nie hängen, kann also auch nicht angegriffen werden
Den letzten kann ich allerdings nie erreichen mit der Waffe.
ich rolle perfekt ab, weiche aus, nehme keinen Schaden bis zu der Stelle des Kampfes und könnte da auch eine halbe Stunde weitermachen... nur treffe ich nix.

Schade


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Venetica*... nicht mehr
> 
> Irgendwie scheints da nen Bug zu geben beim ersten Bossfight.
> Man sollte die Tentakel abschlagen, was ich inzwischen beinahe blind kann, nach x Versuchen.
> ...



vielleicht hilft das:





						First boss trick to hit the fifth tentacle? (spoilerwarning!), page 1 - Forum - GOG.com
					

Download the best games on Windows & Mac. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies, and lots of pure customer love.




					www.gog.com


----------



## McDrake (26. Juni 2022)

Auf der zweiten Page des Forum hab ich natürlich NICHT geschaut 
Mal ausprobieren.
Aber wirklich nicht sehr clever designt... oder halt wirklich ein Bug.

//Chch.. gleich geklappt


----------



## MarcHammel (26. Juni 2022)

Ich hab mir via Steam gestern *Tiny Tina's Wonderlands* gekauft. Was soll ich sagen... eigentlich genau das, was ich erwartet habe. Macht richtig viel Spaß und der Humor gefällt mir grundsätzlich auch besser, als in Borderlands 3.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Juni 2022)

FF14. Seit 2 Wochen jetzt etwa.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Juni 2022)

Aktuell *Chorus*, aber so richtig grün werde ich nicht damit, die Action ist ok, obwohl ich schon einige imaginäre Kollisionszonen ausmachen durfte, aber irgendwie törnt mich die Story nebst Erzählweise massiv ab.
Edith: Deinstalliert

Hab dann mal in *AC: Origins* reingeschnuppert, aber das wollte mich auch nicht abholen ... 

Nun versuche ich mich mal mit dem alten *Far Cry 4*, was mich momentan durchaus interessiert, mal sehen ob es hält. 🙄


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juni 2022)

*Nostalgic Train*

Ein paar Bilder zum Spiel hab ich ja schon gepostet. Nostalgic Train ist eine Mischung aus "Walking Simulator" a la Dear Esther und dem Erzählstil einer Visual Novel. Die Geschichte ist wirklich gut geschrieben und auch die deutsche Übersetzung ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gelungen (sehr wenige Schreibfehler, in einem Fall ne verbockte Formatierung).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Geschichte: Man kommt mit einem Zug an einem Bahnhof in einer japanischen Kleinstadt, scheinbar irgendwann in den 1960ern, an. Man erinnert sich nicht, wie man dort hingekommen ist oder wer man überhaupt ist. Man untersucht das Dorf und versucht Anhaltspunkte zu finden, was überhaupt los ist, warum keine Menschen im Dorf sind usw. Und dann stößt man auf Erinnerungen. Aber sind es die eigenen Erinnerungen? Das herauszufinden ist die Geschichte.

Grafik ist sehr schön gemacht für so ein kleines Indiegame, die melancholische Klaviermusik passt auch prima zur Atmosphäre. Zwar ist das Spiel mit 3 bis 4 Stunden Spielzeit (wer sich schnell durch die Storyabschnitte klickt, kriegt's evtl. auch schneller hin) recht kurz, aber für nen Preis von unter 10 Euro finde ich das völlig in Ordnung. Ein kleines, sehr entspanntes Spiel für zwischendurch, vor allem für Japan-Fans geeignet.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Juli 2022)

Final Fantasy 14 wurde in den letzten Tagen immer wieder vermehrt durch Hearthstone abgelöst, denn bei dem Kartenspiel bläst mein Rechner nicht so viel warme Luft aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juli 2022)

Zwei sehr kleine Indiehorror-Shorties in PS1 Optik (ich mag den Stil) hab ich mir noch gegönnt und direkt durchgespielt:

*Sagebrush*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier geht es um eine Person, die am späten Abend das abgelegene Gelände einer ehemaligen Sekte betritt und Nachforschungen anstellt. Auf den ersten Blick scheint es sich um eine typisch christliche Gemeinschaft zu handeln. Aber je mehr man erfährt, desto mehr stellt sich heraus, dass das definitiv nicht der Fall ist. Man erforscht verschiedene Gebäude, liest Briefe und hört Tonbänder. Vom Gameplay her ist es wohl ein klassischer "Walking Simulator".

Mir hat's gefallen. Der Horror kommt hier recht subtil, aber aus einer unerwarteten Richtung: Die ganze Geschichte wirkt enorm echt und soweit ich weiß basiert die Story auch, zumindest grob, auf realen Ereignissen. Definitiv klein klassischer Horror mit Zombies, Monstern usw., aber auf jeden Fall eine sehr interessante Geschichte.


*Paratopic*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Paratopic würde ich gerne weiter ausholen, aber evtl. werde ich das später mal im Horror-Thread tun.

Das Spiel ist extrem kurz (unter eine Stunde), aber es hat bei mir genau den richtigen Nerv getroffen. Der extrem simple, pixelige Grafikstil schafft es durch seine Farben, Formen, die ganze Esthetik, das Pacing und die Soundkulisse, die Dialoge etc. eine Atmosphäre zu erschaffen, die wohl am besten mit einem David Lynch Film zu vergleichen ist. Manchmal extrem verstörend, aber auch sehr faszinierend.

Auf jeden Fall eine Erfahrung wert, wenn man auf surrealen Horror steht und sich nicht völlig von dem Grafilstil abgestoßen fühlt. Ich hätte wirklich gerne mehr solcher Spiele.


----------



## golani79 (3. Juli 2022)

*Sniper Elite 5*

Nach ca. 54 Stunden auf authentisch die Kampagne durchgespielt. Nur die Bonusmission hab ich noch offen.

Fand ich jetzt gar nicht mal so schwer - man muss halt ein wenig überlegt und vorsichtig vorgehen. 
Vom Schießen finde ich, macht es einfach mehr Spaß, wenn man gute Treffer landet, wenn Wind und Schwerkraft auch eine Rolle spielen und man keine Anzeige hat, wo das Projektil landen wird.

Die KI war trotz einiger Aussetzer, alles in allem ganz akzeptabel - wenn man nicht aufgepasst hat, wurde man flankiert oder es hat sich auch jemand von hinten angeschlichen.

Die Level waren allesamt ziemlich cool, wobei ich Liberation und Rubble and Ruins von der Atmosphäre her am besten fand.

Tolles Spiel mit ein paar kleineren Bugs, welche mich jetzt nicht allzu sehr gestört haben.
Einzig, dass die Anzeige für Schusskorrektur ab und zu nicht richtig war, hat bei weiteren Schüssen ein wenig genervt.

Insgesamt 8.5/10


----------



## BxN (4. Juli 2022)

Wreckfest

Nachdem ich das Spiel schon auf der Xbox gesuchtet habe, ist jetzt noch die Version für Switch dran.
Ist ein echt erstaunlich guter Port und macht auch auf Nintendos Konsole einen Heidenspaß!

Für mich ohne Zweifel das beste und spaßigste Rennspiel der vergangenen Jahre, vermutlich sogar aller Zeiten!


----------



## golani79 (5. Juli 2022)

*Guardians of the Galaxy*

Hab ich gestern angefangen, nachdem ich in Sniper Elite nun auch den Adi ins Jenseits befördert habe.
Bin mittlerweile in Kapitel 3 angekommen - macht echt Spaß und der Humor kommt nicht zu kurz. Die Dialoge, die unter den Gruppenmitgliedern ablaufen, sind teilweise echt witzig.
Coole Atmosphäre, tolle Grafik, locker flockiges Gameplay und saucoole Mucke!

So soll das sein


----------



## MarcHammel (5. Juli 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> *Guardians of the Galaxy*
> 
> Hab ich gestern angefangen, nachdem ich in Sniper Elite nun auch den Adi ins Jenseits befördert habe.
> Bin mittlerweile in Kapitel 3 angekommen - macht echt Spaß und der Humor kommt nicht zu kurz. Die Dialoge, die unter den Gruppenmitgliedern ablaufen, sind teilweise echt witzig.
> ...


Ich bin einer von denen, denen der Soundtrack in einem Spiel nicht ganz so wichtig ist. Aber bzgl. GotG ist der Soundtrack einer der besten, die ich je in einem Spiel gehört habe. 

Wenn 'Holding out for a Hero' von Bonnie Tyler während eines Bosskampfes aus den Boxen dudelt, ist das schon ziemlich geil.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juli 2022)

*Sniper Elite 4*

20 Stunden bisher um, momentan 7.Mission. Hab also mit DLCs noch einiges vor mir.

Aber macht auch extrem Laune. Wegen der richtig großen Maps sitze ich locker 3 Stunden an einer einzelnen Mission. Jeden Feind ausschalten, alles an Sekundären Zielen erfüllen... Ob Umfang, Gegner-KI oder Freiheiten, insgesamt um Längen besser als SE3. Lange keinen Stealth-Shooter gespielt der einen so gut bei der Stange hält.

Und ich freu mich schon drauf nach dem Hauptspiel dem Addi die Bällchen wegzupusten. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Juli 2022)

*NORCO*

Es gibt Geschichten, die sind so todtraurig und deprimierend, dass das Lesen schon fast weh tut. Und trotzdem liest man sie, auch wenn sie einen daran erinnern, was im eigenen Leben schon passiert ist oder was noch passieren könnte. NORCO ist so eine Geschichte.

Ich fasse einfach mal die Story aus dem Intro zusammen: Norco ist eine sterbende Industriestadt. Die Menschen sind krank, unglücklich, sterben. Eine rücksichtslose Ölfirma vergiftet den Boden und zwingt dadurch die kranken Menschen ihr Hab und Gut völlig unter Wert zu verkaufen, damit diese überhaupt in der Lage sind ihre Arztrechnungen zu bezahlen.

Kay hält es zuhause nicht mehr aus. Ihr Vater ist schon eine Weile tot und sie lässt ihre Mutter und ihren zwei Jahre jüngeren Bruder zurück und reist durch die USA, indem sie illegal auf Güterzügen mitfährt, sich irgendwelchen Punks,  Söldnern und anderen dubiosen Gruppierungen anschließt und immer wieder davonläuft, wenn es ihr zu viel wird. Den Kontakt nach Hause hat sie größtenteils abgebrochen.

Dann bekommt sie einen Anruf von ihrem Bruder. Ihre Mutter ist schwer krank und ihr Bruder bittet Sie nach Hause zu kommen. Kay reist trotzdem weiter, wirft ihr Handy in einen Fluss. Aber schließlich erfährt sie doch, dass ihre Mutter gestorben ist. Sie reist nun doch heim, findet ihren Bruder dort aber nicht vor und macht sich auf die Suche.

NORCO ist ein Pixelart Adventure. Die Erzählweise, Stimmung und die Art der Geschichte erinnert ein wenig an Kentucky Route Zero. Ab und zu gibt es kleine Minispiele, aber größtenteils konzentriert sich das Spiel auf die Dialoge, die echt gut geschrieben sind. Aber es ist wirklich eine verdammt traurige und deprimierende Geschichte.


----------



## McDrake (8. Juli 2022)

*Dragons Dogma* zum zweiten Mal den Drachen besiegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Hauptreihe geht natürlich um einiges einfacher, je höher man im Level steigt (und seine Gruppe).
Jetzt den Epilog und dann wieder mal die Finstargram besuchen.

Spiele das Game seit vier Jahren gelegentlich.
zZ wieder intensiver
Dass ich "erst" 63 Stunden damit verbracht habe, kann ich beinahe nicht glauben.
Aber egal


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2022)

*Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition*

Immer noch damit beschäftigt, neben Norco (das deutlich umfangreicher ist, als ich dachte).

Ich weiß allerdings immer noch nicht genau, was ich von Metro Exodus halten soll, obwohl ich inzwischen recht weit im Spiel bin.  Das Erkunden und das Gameplay an sich machen Spaß, aber generell ist mir das Spiel einfach viel zu sehr gescriptet. Wozu Open World, wenn man eh für jede Storymission wieder in eine linear durchgescriptete Mission gedrängt wird? Dazu halt noch die Technikprobleme, dass viele Detailstexturen bei mir nicht geladen werden (vielleicht sind 8 GB VRam einfach zu wenig für das Spiel?) und generell die Belichtung/Gamma ziemlich buggy ist, zumindest nachts.

Nach fast 30 Stunden ist Exodus für mich mit Abstand der schwächste Teil der Metro Reihe, obwohl das Konzept theoretisch eigentlich am nächsten dran ist an der S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Reihe, die ich halt echt liebe. Aber ich möchte trotzdem wissen, wie die Story endet und den Rest der Spielwelt erkunden.


----------



## ElvisMozart (11. Juli 2022)

Trek To Yomi (Gamepass)
Find es bisher ganz gut. Artstyle und Atmosphäre sind top.
Das Gameplay wird aber langsam zu monoton. 
Mal sehen wie lang das Spiel noch bei Laune hält


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2022)

*Sniper Elite 4*

Hi, hi... Dem Reichskanzler auf nem Dutzend Arten den Garaus zu machen hat irgendwie was Befriedigendes.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Juli 2022)

Nachdem ich Far Cry 5 durchgezockt habe mache ich jetzt mit Far Cry 4 weiter.

FC5 zeigte mal wieder das deren Engine eine fantastische Weitsicht mit nahezu übergangslosen Objekten zu 2D Shapes hat das es fast nicht auffällt.👍

Was mich aber richtig ankotzte waren die nicht absehbaren erzwungenen Cutscene Passagen (Bliss)
Sowas kann man mal machen, aber ständig ist etwas armselig. 🤢
Die typische Ubiformel war natürlich auch sehr schnell sehr deutlich zu merken, da muß man dann einfach durch. 🙄


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juli 2022)

gestern mit *guardians of the galaxy* (pc) fertig geworden.
und was soll ich sagen? großartig! endlich mal wieder ein spiel mit humor!
von wegen "Teilweise peinliche Dialoge und Gags" wie im pcgames-test behauptet. 
vor allem über drax (ja, im ernst!) könnte ich mich jetzt immer noch kaputtlachen. 
würde sogar behaupten, dass das spiel deutlich witziger ist als die filme. kann mich aber auch täuschen. ist ja schon was her. 

technisch ebenfalls klasse; tolle, abwechslungsreiche schauplätze, super-synchro (englisch). umfang passt auch (20h so was, würd ich schätzen?). hätte sogar gerne noch mehr zeit mit der chaotentruppe verbracht. das gefühl hab ich eher selten mal bei nem spiel. extrem hoher production value insgesamt. und dementsprechend eine absolute schande, dass gotg so untergegangen ist. imo wäre das ein klarer goty-kandidat 2021 gewesen. oder hätte es sein müssen. 

falls ihrs noch nicht gespielt haben solltet: schlagt zu! rein-singleplayer, kein mtx-blödsinn oder sonstwas. was wollt ihr mehr?   
hoffen wir mal, dass es unter embracer vielleicht doch nen nachfolger geben wird.


----------



## ElvisMozart (12. Juli 2022)

Fand anfangs nur die Stimmen etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil man die Flme gewohnt war.
Aber mit der Zeit ist das einem nicht mehr negativ aufgefallen 
Das Spiel war aber klasse. Wäre bei einem Nachfolger diesmal sogar Day1 dabei


----------



## TheSinner (12. Juli 2022)

Nach wie vor Lost Ark mit meiner Verlobten und ein paar Freunden, für was Anderes bleibt da keine Zeit


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Juli 2022)

*NORCO*

Nach ziemlich genau 13 Stunden habe ich es durchgespielt, und wow, was für eine Erfahrung!

Ich weiß, ich kann nur Worte schreiben und keine Gefühle direkt vermitteln, aber das Spiel hat bei mir einen speziellen Nerv getroffen, was recht selten passiert. Das hab ich schon gemerkt, nachdem ich das Intro zuende geschaut habe und das hat sich auch für den Rest des Spiels nicht geändert.

Sehr düstere, traurige Atmosphäre, die aber gleichzeitig so fasziniert, dass ich immer weiterlesen wollte. Yep, lesen. Es gibt keine Sprachausgabe und das Spiel besteht zu 95% darin, Texte zu lesen. Buchfans werden es mögen. Wer Action und abwechslungsreiches Gameplay sucht, vermutlich nicht. Ein gibt zwar ein paar leichte Puzzles, Minigames und ein paar optionale Dinge zu finden, aber das war's auch in Sachen spielerischer "Herausforderungen".

_*edit* Und eine Sache zum Thema lesen fällt mir spontan noch ein: Ich bin ein langsamer Leser und mir fällt es oft schwer mich auf lange Texte zu konzentrieren. Aber NORCO hat hier einen Stil (nicht nur, was den reinen Schreibstil angeht), der es leicht und angenehm macht viel und ausdauernd zu lesen.
Es gibt verschiedene Schriftarten, Farben und Schriftgrößen und die Formatierung (schmale und kurze Textblöcke) machen es auch für die Augen leicht dem Text immer zu folgen. Und auch, wenn die Story und Charaktere tiefgründig sind, ist das Ganze doch sehr leicht verständlich und gut merkbar geschrieben. Und wenn man doch mal was vergisst, dann gibt es ein sehr übersichtliches Mindmap Feature.
Das hier ist definitiv kein Wall-of-Text Spiel, auch wenn man zu 95% mit Lesen beschäftigt ist. Aber das ist man hier im Forum ja auch. *edit Ende*_

Aber das ist nicht schlimm. Das Tolle an Spielen, gerade im Indiebereich, ist ja, dass es für so gut wie jede Nische, jeden spezielleren Geschmack ab und zu einen Titel gibt, der genau das bietet, was man sucht. Für mich war NORCO so ein Spiel und es deprimiert mich gerade ein wenig, dass es vermutlich eine Weile dauern wird, bis ich wieder so einen Titel spielen werde.


----------



## MarcHammel (16. Juli 2022)

Nachdem ich Tiny Tina's Wonderlands durchgezockt hab, hatte ich mir mal für rund 20 Euro die Handsome Collection von *Borderlands 2 (inkl. das Pre-Sequel)* gekauft. 

Im Vergleich zu Borderlands 3 und TTW spielt sich Borderlands 2 doch recht altbacken. Da muss ich mich erst dran gewöhnen. Aber schick sieht es noch aus, Grafikstil sei Dank, und der Humor ist doch besser, als in Borderlands 3.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2022)

*Sniper Elite 4*

Alle DLC-Missionen abgeschlossen, waren auf ähnlich gutem Niveau wie das Hauptspiel. Am Überleben-Modus werde ich mich demnächst versuchen, muss aber diese Arbeitswoche pausieren da meine Eltern zwecks Betreuung von Töchterchen bei uns übernachten und daher das Arbeits-/Zocker Zimmer besetzen. Daher weiche ich via SteamDeck auf ein anderes Spiel aus, und das ist...

*Yes, Your Grace*

PixelArt, etwas Story, softes Ressourcen-Management und Entscheidungen mit Folgen - dieser Mix gefällt mir wirklich gut. Das Gebrabbel der Charaktere erinnert leicht an *Reigns*, was zum Glück für mehr Schmunzler denn Augenrollen führt. Mal schauen wie lange so ein Einzel-Durchgang dauert.


----------



## Exolio (18. Juli 2022)

Da mein Urlaub ansteht habe ich gestern mein FF14 Abo wieder reaktiviert. Habe immer noch nicht die Endwalker-Kampagne durch. *schande über mein haupt*


----------



## McDrake (19. Juli 2022)

Far Cry 5 zu Ende

"Guter" Bösewicht, nach meinem Empfinden.
Spielerisch die obligate UBI-Formel, allerdings in erträglichem Ausmass.
Die NPC-Helfer sind teilweise recht witzig.

Die verschiedenen Gebiete unterscheiden sich nur durch die Zwischenbosse.
Die expliziten "Zwischenlevel" reissen einem aber recht stark aus dem Spielfluss und empfand ich eher störend.

Das Finale ist nicht schlecht inszeniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juli 2022)

*Stray*

Schon vor ca. einem Jahr (oder noch länger?) hab ich die ersten Bilder zum Spiel gesehen. Man spielt eine Katze, die in einer Cyberpunk-Welt überleben muss. Dazu muss man in (anfangs) recht linearen Leveln klettern, springen, Rätsel lösen etc. Erinnert ein bisschen an eine 3d-Version von einem Spiel wie Little Nightmares, allerdings bisher ohne Horror. Gefällt mir soweit gut.  🐱

Ein paar Komfort-Dinge stören mich: Das sehr niedrige Field of View ist auf weiter entfernt stehende Fernseher optimiert, nicht auf PC-Monitore direkt vor einem (wo ein höheres Field of View angenehmer ist) und lässt sich leider auch nicht umstellen. 🙀

Außerdem benötigt man zum Spielen Wissen, das man als Katze nicht haben kann, z. B. muss man lesen oder mit elektronischen Geräten herumspielen. Aber gut, das ist vermutlich Meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau, da das Spiel wahrscheinlich nicht gemacht wurde, um von Katzen gespielt zu werden. 😿

Performance ist gut (_*edit* in einigen Abschnitten hat meine RTX 2080 doch ihre Probleme in 1440p *edit Ende*_), Grafik und Animationen sind auch schön gemacht. Die Steuerung funktioniert an sich auch gut, aber die Mausbewegungen fühlen sich ein wenig gefiltert an. Aber das Spiel "warnt" zu Beginn auch, dass man am besten mit Controller spielen sollte. Als Controller-Legastheniker komme ich trotzdem mit Maus und Tastatur bisher gut klar. 😻

*edit* Alter Falter, ist die Community des Spiels auf Steam teilweise toxisch  Echt traurig, wie manche Leute drauf sind.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juli 2022)

Hab mir heute in geistiger Umnachtung doch BF 2042 geholt. Macht aber unerwarteterweise echt Spaß. Das Problem ist nur: WTF was soll ich weiter zocken Stray ist raus. Cyberpunk muß ich auch mal weiter zocken, Warthunder darf ich auch nicht vernachlässigen, dann hab ich auch noch Succubus....


----------



## McDrake (21. Juli 2022)

*STRAY* zu Ende

Schönes Spiel, wenn halt, wie schon erwähnt, recht kurz.
Meine Wenigkeit hat 6 1/2 Stunden gebraucht (evtl. bissl idle dabei).
Aber das stört mich echt nicht, da es praktisch keinen Leerlauf gibt und die Welt voller Details ist.
Zum Thema Leerlauf:
Keine Spielmechanik wird in die Länge , bis zum abwinken, gezogen
Man "zerschiesst" ein paar Gegner und nach einer relativ kurzen Zeit gehts wieder ums schleichen.

Rücksetzpunkte manchmal allerdings ein wenig seltsam gewählt.
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob eine Karte einem geholfen hätte, oder das ganze verwässter hätte, im Sinn von: Eine Katze hat nun mal keine Karte, sondern orientiert sich an der Umgebung.

Das ganze mit Controller gespielt und das funktionierte gut.
Performance war auch durchgehend in Ordnung (RTX 2060 6GB)

Dass bis jetzt anscheinend über 40 dr Spieler das Spiel durchgespielt haben, spricht auch für die gut gewählte Länge des Spiels



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (21. Juli 2022)

*Chicago 1930 - The Prohibition*

Das Setting erklärt sich erklärt sich ja im Prinzip von alleine. Man kann allerdings wählen, ob man das Spiel als Mafiosi oder als Cop angehen möchte. Ich habe ja immer so ein kleines Immersionsproblem bei Top-Down Grafik, das fällt hier aber nicht so stark ins Gewicht.
Zwei Dinge die mir sofort auffallen :

Grafik: Die ist mMn auch heute noch ohne Augenreizung spielbar. Die Zwischensequenzen waren damals gut gemacht.

Steuerung: Da wird es etwas ärgerlich, leider reagierte mein Char in manchen entscheidenden Situation total übertrieben und läuft dem Gegner ungedeckt in die Arme. Etwas hakelig das Ganze   

Fazit: Ich werde es wohl durchziehen. Cheers !


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Juli 2022)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> *Chicago 1930 - The Prohibition*
> 
> Das Setting erklärt sich erklärt sich ja im Prinzip von alleine. Man kann allerdings wählen, ob man das Spiel als Mafiosi oder als Cop angehen möchte. Ich habe ja immer so ein kleines Immersionsproblem bei Top-Down Grafik, das fällt hier aber nicht so stark ins Gewicht.


Erinnert mich irgendwie an _Chicago 90_, hatte ich auf Amiga. Dort ist man aber nur mit Autos unterwegs gewesen. Jedenfalls konnte man dort auch sowohl Cop oder Gangster spielen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (21. Juli 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an _Chicago 90_, hatte ich auf Amiga. Dort ist man aber nur mit Autos unterwegs gewesen. Jedenfalls konnte man dort auch sowohl Cop oder Gangster spielen.


Stimmt wohl. das war aber eher ein Rennspiel.
Hier geht es etwas "gediegener" zur Sache


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Juli 2022)

*Stray*

Hab's auch durchgespielt. Hab laut Steam ca. 8 Stunden gebraucht, allerdings hab ich einige Male länger pausiert ohne das Spiel zu beenden. Daher werden es wohl eher 6 bis  7 Stunden gewesen sein. Leute im Steam Forum beschweren sich, dass es nur 5 Stunden lang sein soll, aber ich glaube dafür muss man sich schon ziemlich beeilen und verpasst sicher einige Details.

Die Geschichte war nicht die einfallsreichste, aber meiner Meinung nach wirklich schön erzählt. Die Levels schwankten zwischen linear und halboffen, waren aber immer sehr abwechslungsreich. Langeweile oder ein Gefühl von Spielzeitstreckung ist zu keiner Zeit aufgekommen. Für mich persönlich war die Länge des Spiels für die Geschichte, die erzählt wurde, perfekt.

Technisch hab ich nicht viel zu meckern, außer dass es in einigen sehr dicht bevölkerten Gebieten kleine Ruckler gab (Ryzen 3600x, RTX 2080, 1440p @60fps). War trotzdem immer sehr gut spielbar.

Was aber für manche ein Problem sein könnte, ist das niedrige Field of View. Generell wird im Steam Forum viel geflucht, geschimpft und Entwicklern oder Spielern mit anderer Meinung Schläge angedroht aus den verschiedensten Gründen (ernsthaft: Was da im Forum teilweise abgeht, ist echt traurig).
Aber eine Beschwerde kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen: Motion Sickness. Das niedrige Field of View ist für den PC, wenn man nahe am Bildschirm sitzt, nicht optimal.

Und am Ende noch ein Funfact: Auch wenn die Stadt im Spiel sehr nach Cyberpunk a la Blade Runner & Co. aussieht, kommt die Inspiration von einem ehemals real existierenden Slum in Hongkong namens Kowloon Walled City, der Anfang der 90er geräumt und abgerissen wurde, weil dort völlig unkontrolliert gebaut wurde und die Kriminalitätsrate hoch war. Allerdings hat sich das Cyberpunk Genre auch stark daran orientiert. Daher jetzt mal keine Screenhots aus dem Spiel, sondern Fotos vom realen Vorbild. *edit* Oder auch nicht, da sich die Bilder irgendwie nicht einbinden lassen. Dann gibt's eben den Wiki-Artikel:









						Kowloon Walled City – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




*edit* Ich probiere es doch nochmal mit den Fotos aus Kowloon City (eines war wohl zu groß):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chroom (21. Juli 2022)

Hab jetzt mal Shadow of the Tomb Raider installiert (war mal gratis bei epic) und bin echt sehr positiv überrascht wie gut es mir gefällt. Grafik und Atmo sind auch top.


----------



## MarcHammel (22. Juli 2022)

Hab mir gestern auch mal *Stray *gegönnt. Bin wohl vermutlich auch bald durch. Bisher find ich es echt gelungen. 

Super Atmosphäre, schicke Grafik, nett erzählte Story und die Roboter sind teilweise schon ziemlich herzerwärmend. Die Rätsel sind nicht besonders anspruchsvoll und meist ergibt sich die Lösung sehr schnell, wenn man sich ein bisschen umguckt. Und natürlich hab ich jeden Pappkarton genutzt, den ich finden konnte. 

Sonderlich lang ist das Spiel nicht, aber das schnörkellose Gameplay und die kurze Spielzeit sind tatsächlich sogar ein kleiner Segen für mich. Gern öfter.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern auch mal *Stray *gegönnt. Bin wohl vermutlich auch bald durch. Bisher find ich es echt gelungen.


Ich stelle mir die (vielleicht berechtigte) Frage, ob das Spiel auch derart erfolgreich wäre, wenn es statt ner Katze einen Leguan hätte. Ich glaub der reine Katzenfaktor ist für viele *der* Kaufgrund.


----------



## MarcHammel (22. Juli 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir die (vielleicht berechtigte) Frage, ob das Spiel auch derart erfolgreich wäre, wenn es statt ner Katze einen Leguan hätte. Ich glaub der reine Katzenfaktor ist für viele *der* Kaufgrund.


Mit Sicherheit ist der Katzenfaktor der Kaufgrund schlechthin. Zumindest für viele. Aber abseits davon hat das Spiel doch eigentlich einige schöne Dinge zu bieten. Und mit einem Leguan wird man wohl kaum Leute stören und Dinge vom Tisch werfen können.

Ich bin ohne große Erwartungen an das Spiel ran gegangen und positiv überrascht. 

Edit: Okay, bin durch. Viereinhalb Stunden hab ich gebraucht. Ich hab zwar nicht alle Secrets entdeckt, aber länger als fünf oder fünfeinhalb Stunden hätte ich wohl trotzdem nicht gebraucht.


----------



## McDrake (22. Juli 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir die (vielleicht berechtigte) Frage, ob das Spiel auch derart erfolgreich wäre, wenn es statt ner Katze einen Leguan hätte. Ich glaub der reine Katzenfaktor ist für viele *der* Kaufgrund.


Hmm.. auch ein Spiel mit einem Leguan könnte was spannendes sein.
Allerdings kann man (oder ich) bei ihnen keine Emotionen ablesen/interpretieren.
Das funktioniert bei Hunden und Katzen einfacher... der Gewohnheit geschuldet.

Ich fand auch das Hunde-Spiel auf der PS2 (Dog's Life) oder Mr.Mosquito witzig, weil das Spielgefühl ein anderes ist.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Edit: Okay, bin durch. Viereinhalb Stunden hab ich gebraucht. Ich hab zwar nicht alle Secrets entdeckt, aber länger als fünf oder fünfeinhalb Stunden hätte ich wohl trotzdem nicht gebraucht.


Ich hatte da schon länger... weil ich halt auch gerne alles erforsche und die Levels dazu einladen.


----------



## MarcHammel (22. Juli 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich hatte da schon länger... weil ich halt auch gerne alles erforsche und die Levels dazu einladen.


Hab ja einiges liegen gelassen, aber ich kann jetzt nicht behaupten, dass ich durchgerushed bin.


----------



## McDrake (22. Juli 2022)

*FarCry 6*

Nachdem ich vor einer Woche FC5 durch hatte, habe ich bemerkt, dass ich FC6 ebenfalls besitze (zu einer Hardware bekommen).
Wenn man die zwei Teile so direkt hintereinander spielt, fallen einem schon ein paar Dinge/Assets auf, welche schlicht übernommen wurden 

Die Welt gefällt mir hier besser.
Spielerisch... UBI halt. Erstaunlicherweise bin ich aber von neuem motiviert.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (22. Juli 2022)

Habe jetzt mal mit *Cyberpunk 2077* angefangen.
Bis jetzt 5 Stunden gespielt aber habe wohl grademal den Prolog beendet.
Witcher 3 fand ich sehr enttäuschend also war ich bei Cyberpunk auch erstmal vorsichtig. Bis jetzt gefällt es mir aber ganz gut. Mal sehn ob das so bleibt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2022)

Zuletzt hab ich *Tell me why* und *Life ist Strange: True Colors* durchgespielt. Wobei ich bei letzterem noch den Steph DLC fertig spielen muss.

Ansonsten spiel ich gerade *Stray* und *World of Warcraft*. WoW seit heute sogar zusätzlich auf dem Steamdeck.
Ja, es läuft wirklich da. Das schöne ist, dass man beim Steamdeck für jedes Spiel ja controllerprofile einstellen kann und auch diese runterladen kann, die andere zur Verfügung stellen. So gabs auch welche für WoW.
Und ich bin überrascht, es läuft erstaunlich gut. Na gut, Raiden würde ich damit nicht, aber mit etwas Übung sind sicher Instanzen schon drin. Questen und so klappt aber soweit einwandfrei. Auch Chatten geht, weil du die Tastatur ja jederzeit aufrufen kannst.

Und es ist gar nicht so schwierig das B-net und Spiele wie WoW, Hearthstone usw. dort zum Laufen zu bringen. Es gibt für alles auch Guides auf youtube.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Juli 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ansonsten spiel ich gerade Stray und World of Warcraft. WoW seit heute sogar zusätzlich auf dem *Steamdeck*.


Wo kriegt ihr das Ding denn her? Auf Steam steht, man kann es frühestens ab Oktober bekommen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Wo kriegt ihr das Ding denn her? Auf Steam steht, man kann es frühestens ab Oktober bekommen.


Ich hatte das schon letztes Jahr am 17.Juli reservieren lassen 

Und mir neulich noch eine 512gb Speicherkarte dazu gekauft, da hatte ich dann genug Platz für wow


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juli 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Wo kriegt ihr das Ding denn her? Auf Steam steht, man kann es frühestens ab Oktober bekommen.


Zauberwort: Frühbesteller! 

Wer letztes Jahr zeitnah zur Order-Ankündigung dabei war dürfte mittlerweile oder in bälde sein reserviertes Exemplar erhalten (haben). Meines (256 GB) ist letzten Monat gekommen. Bin hin und weg von dem Teil, sowohl leistungstechnisch als auch von den Möglichkeiten des Geräts. Für kleinere Indie-Spiele oder AAA-Titel älteren Jahrgangs ist das einfach top, auch wegen des geringen Strombedarfs... Gerade in aktuellen Zeiten wo Energiesparen großgeschrieben wird ein gutes Argument die große Daddelkiste in solchen Fällen lieber ausgeschaltet zu lassen.

Hab es mir mittlerweile angewöhnt nur noch Maus&Tastatur-Only-Titel und "Must-Play-on-TV"-Titel  am PC nebst 46"-Glotze zu spielen, für alles andere ziehe ich das SteamDeck vor.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2022)

Ich glaub bei mir merkt man das auch, hab mich gleich in das Ding verliebt hehe.

Was ich noch hinzufügen wollte. Wenn ihr was auf dem Steamdeck Desktop machen wollt (z.B. was installieren) und findet es zu fummelig und wollt das lieber vom normalen PC aus machen. Man kann dafür die Steamlink Software nutzen und damit vom Desktop PC aufs Steamdeck zugreifen: https://store.steampowered.com/remoteplay#anywhere


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. Juli 2022)

So, ich habe mir mal die* Demo* von *The Quarry *heruntergeladen. Da muss man ja mit einer Wertung vorsichtig sein. Eine Demo zur Verfügung zu stellen, ist grundsätzlich wünschenswert. In diesem Fall halte ich das aber für etwas übermütig  
Das Setting kann mich durchaus überzeugen. Das Ganze läuft auch auf meiner alten Kamelle flüssig - Check !!!
ABER diese hakelige bräsige Steuerung und dann noch Quick Time Events...
Man hat* Alan Wake* damals viel Unrecht getan 
Vollpreis, da bin ich raus. Im Sale "vielleicht". 
Für die Demo gebe ich 6,5/10.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juli 2022)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir mal die* Demo* von *The Quarry *heruntergeladen. Da muss man ja mit einer Wertung vorsichtig sein. Eine Demo zur Verfügung zu stellen, ist grundsätzlich wünschenswert. In diesem Fall halte ich das aber für etwas übermütig
> Das Setting kann mich durchaus überzeugen. Das Ganze läuft auch auf meiner alten Kamelle flüssig - Check !!!
> ABER diese hakelige bräsige Steuerung und dann noch Quick Time Events...
> Man hat* Alan Wake* damals viel Unrecht getan
> ...


Taugt denn die Story bzw. die Darsteller-Leistung wenigstens was?
Ich hatte an *The Dark Pictures Anthology."Man of Medan* - vom gleichen Entwickler weder technisch (lief top) noch spielerisch (habe keine Abneigung gegen QTEs) wenig zu meckern, aber die mäßig eingebauten Schock-Einschübe wurden auch bei zunehmender Häufigkeit nicht besser, und die Story... Sagen wir mal, mehr als gehobenes SchleFaz-Niveau kam dabei auch nicht heraus.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. Juli 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Taugt denn die Story bzw. die Darsteller-Leistung wenigstens was?
> Ich hatte an *The Dark Pictures Anthology."Man of Medan* - vom gleichen Entwickler weder technisch (lief top) noch spielerisch (habe keine Abneigung gegen QTEs) wenig zu meckern, aber die mäßig eingebauten Schock-Einschübe wurden auch bei zunehmender Häufigkeit nicht besser, und die Story... Sagen wir mal, mehr als gehobenes SchleFaz-Niveau kam dabei auch nicht heraus.


Ich bin im Moment kurz angebunden. Es variiert halt. Einige Dinge der Charakter gehen mir jetzt schon auf die Nuss. Wie gesagt das Setting zieht mich an, Story ist halt Standard Horror Teen/Twen maessig bis jetzt.

*Edit:*

Für eine komplette Analyse ist die Demo halt zu kurz und endet mit einem Cliffhanger ( wie clever)
Nicht falsch verstehen, das ist sicher kein Schrott. Aber das herumlaufen mit Smartphonelampe  und anklicken feststehender Objekte in einem - bis jetzt relativ kleinen Radius. Man kanns machen, das Herz geht einem dabei sicher nicht auf.
Bis zum Ende der Demo ist das schon irgendwo "filmreif" eine irre Innovation oder "Whoa, war das krass" : Nö, Fehlanzeige.
Der Cliffhanger am Schluss verspricht etwas mehr, ob das Hauptspiel das halten kann. Ein großes *?*
Story bis jetzt...Autofahrt mit Überraschung und ein Cop bei dem man sofort ein ungutes Bauchgefühl bekommt, Ankunft im Camp dort hat man zunächst ein scheinbar kleines Problem...dann Cliffhanger  

Die Grafik der cineastischen Anteile ist durchaus ansprechend. Wenn wir selbst herumlaufen fällt es deutlich ab und die Kameraführung ist dann ebenfalls suboptimal imo.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juli 2022)

*Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition*

Ich hab viel über das Spiel geschimpft und bin verdammt froh, dass ich es nach 43 Spielstunden endlich durchgespielt habe. Meiner Meinung nach ist es in vielen Punkten kein wirklich gutes Spiel:

- da es einem wenig Freiheiten lässt durch das strenge Scripting, 
- anspruchslos gestaltete, lineare Stealth Level, wo die Gegner immer automatisch so platzier sind, dass man sie problemlos umgehen oder ausschalten kann
- weniger Waffentypen, als in den Vorgängern,
- viele technische Probleme (zu helle Belichtung, bis auf ganz wenige Stellen zu kontrastarmes Post Processing, schlechtes Texturstreaming etc.)
- teilweise sehr einfallslose Nebenhandlungen,
- Schwierigkeit entsteht oft nur dadurch, dass man kaum erkennen kann, was eigentlich los ist
- Artjom quatscht im Ladescreen ständig Tagebuch voll, aber im Spiel selbst kriegt er kein Wort raus, was so manche Situation hätte entschärfen können

Aber die letzte Mission und das Ende haben das Spiel dann doch nochmal gerettet. Das hat mir nochmal richtig Spaß gemacht und ich bin froh, dass ich mich dann doch noch "durchgequält" habe. Sich das Ende eines Spiels selbst zu erspielen ist halt doch nochmal was anderes, als es sich einfach bei Youtube anzuschauen. 

Und auch die Interaktion mit den anderen Teammitgliedern zwischen den Missionen im Zug, wenn die Leute ihre Geschichten erzählen, zusammen feiern, über das Leben philosophieren, miteinander Freundschaften schließen oder einfach nur gemeinsam eine rauchen fand ich sehr atmosphärisch.

Trotzdem bin ich wirklich froh, dass es endlich vorbei ist und ich werde auch keine DLCs mehr spielen. 80% des Spiels haben mir wirklich nicht viel Spaß gemacht aus oben genannten Gründen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Juli 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> - Artjom quatscht im Ladescreen ständig Tagebuch voll, aber im Spiel selbst kriegt er kein Wort raus, was so manche Situation hätte entschärfen können


Ja, das ist immer das, was mich am meisten störte. Ist aber ja kein reines Exodus-Problem, sondern in allen Spielen der Reihe der Fall. 
Und das, obwohl der Bub in den Romanen die reinste Labertasche ist. Stumme Helden sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß und nerven.
In FF14 labert meine Spielfigur auch nie, verzieht immer nur ne Miene, und die anderen antworten dann auf etwas, was ich nie gesagt habe. Echt dämlich.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juli 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Ja, das ist immer das, was mich am meisten störte. Ist aber ja kein reines Exodus-Problem, sondern in allen Spielen der Reihe der Fall.
> Und das, obwohl der Bub in den Romanen die reinste Labertasche ist. Stumme Helden sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß und nerven.
> In FF14 labert meine Spielfigur auch nie, verzieht immer nur ne Miene, und die anderen antworten dann auf etwas, was ich nie gesagt habe. Echt dämlich.


Der schweigende Protagonist war bei HL ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Heute ist es eigentlich nur ein Zeichen von Geiz oder Unfähigkeit (meine Meinung). Bei einem HL3 (falls dies jemals kommen sollte) wäre ein sprechender Gordon Freeman wiederum ein Fauxpas. Das Schweigen gehört für mich zu dem Charakter untrennbar dazu.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juli 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Ja, das ist immer das, was mich am meisten störte. Ist aber ja kein reines Exodus-Problem, sondern in allen Spielen der Reihe der Fall.
> Und das, obwohl der Bub in den Romanen die reinste Labertasche ist. Stumme Helden sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß und nerven.
> In FF14 labert meine Spielfigur auch nie, verzieht immer nur ne Miene, und die anderen antworten dann auf etwas, was ich nie gesagt habe. Echt dämlich.


In RPGs stört es mich nicht, wenn die Spielfigur keine Sprachausgabe hat, solange man zumindest per Text antworten kann. Oft erstellt man sich halt nen individuellen Charakter, den man vielleicht nicht mit ner 08/15 Stimme vertont haben möchte, da die Stimme nicht zum Charakter passt.

Aber wenn ein Charakter in einem Spiel schon komplett ausgearbeitet ist (und das ist bei Artjom ja definitiv der Fall, er redet ja auch in seinen Tagebuchmonologen), dann kann ich das kaum nachvollziehen. War schon eine sehr merkwürdige Designentscheidung der Metro-Reihe. Und anders, als bei Half-Life, kann man sich hier auch nicht mit nem Running Gag rausreden, finde ich.


----------



## MarcHammel (29. Juli 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition*
> [..]
> Aber die letzte Mission und das Ende haben das Spiel dann doch nochmal gerettet. Das hat mir nochmal richtig Spaß gemacht und ich bin froh, dass ich mich dann doch noch "durchgequält" habe.


Das letzte Gebiet war unglaublich spannend und hat mir noch mal richtig Nervenkitzel bereitet. Schade, dass dieses Niveau erst am Ende erreicht wurde. 

Ansonsten fand ich Metro Exodus ganz gut. Von schlecht ist das Spiel weit entfernt und es ist ein grundsolider Shooter.

Ich muss mir jetzt aber mal das ein oder andere Spiel raus suchen, aber ich weiß echt nicht, was ich zocken soll.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juli 2022)

*Psychonauts*

Da so viele Leute von dem Spiel schwärmen und ich es bisher nie gespielt habe, hab ich mir das mal für knapp 10 Euro gegönnt. Mal schauen, was das Spiel so kann. Die ersten knapp 2 Spielstunden machen schon mal nen guten Eindruck, auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht so der 3d-Platformer Typ bin.

Die Menüs und die Kamera (enges Field of View) machen einen etwas altbackenen Eindruck. Aber Psychonauts stammt halt noch aus der Zeit, als die meisten Leute 4:3 Monitore/Fernseher hatten. Bei 16:9 Auflösungen scheint das Bild an der Seite nicht erweitert zu werden, sondern oben und unten abgeschnitten, was in vertikalen Levelabschnitten für wenig Übersicht sorgt. Aber davon abgesehen funktioniert die Steuerung eigentlich ganz gut und fühlt sich ziemlich direkt und präzise an.

Wenn's mir weiterhin gefällt, dann wird evtl. auch irgendwann Teil 2 gespielt.


*edit*

*Iron Lung*

Ein kleiner Indie Horror-Shorty, den ich mir vor ein paar Wochen gekauft habe. Ist sehr schnell durchgespielt (weniger, als eine Stunde), aber war trotzdem nett. In einem düsteren SciFi-Universum wird man in ein winzig kleines U-Boot namens Iron Lung eingeschweißt (yep, keine Fenster, keine Luken) und in einen See aus Blut getaucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgabe ist es eine Reihe von Bildern von bestimmten Orten aufzunehmen. Dazu bekommt man eine grobe Karte mit Koordinaten, einen Annäherungsdetektor a la Aliens und navigiert anhand der Instrumente durch die Spielwelt, ohne direkt aus dem Boot rausschauen zu können. Der einzige Blick nach draußen ist eine Fotokamera, mit der im hinteren Teil des kleinen Bootes unscharfe Standbilder aufgenommen werden können.

Technisch und grafisch extrem simpel, aber durch das Sounddesign trotzdem irgendwie fesselnd.




MarcHammel schrieb:


> Das letzte Gebiet war unglaublich spannend und hat mir noch mal richtig Nervenkitzel bereitet. Schade, dass dieses Niveau erst am Ende erreicht wurde.
> 
> Ansonsten fand ich Metro Exodus ganz gut. Von schlecht ist das Spiel weit entfernt und es ist ein grundsolider Shooter.
> 
> Ich muss mir jetzt aber mal das ein oder andere Spiel raus suchen, aber ich weiß echt nicht, was ich zocken soll.


Das Spiel hatte auf jeden Fall seine Stärken: Immersion, Atmosphäre, Shootermechaniken usw.  Aber es hat mich eben auch einiges gestört. Bin aber froh, dass das Spiel durch das gelungene letzte Kapitel doch noch nen guten Endeindruck hinterlässt.

Teil 1 (Metro 2033) hat mir da immer noch am besten gefallen, auch wenn ich da lieber öfter allein, anstatt mit den ständig redenden NPC-Begleitern unterwegs gewesen wäre. Vor allem die mystischen Kapitel fand ich in dem Spiel sehr gelungen. Das hat mir auch in Metro Last Light ein wenig gefehlt. Das Spiel war ja sehr "politisch".


----------



## Exolio (2. August 2022)

Metroid Dread auf der Switch, was für ein Meisterwerk.
Irgendwie geht halt nichts über das "Original".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2022)

*Sniper Elite 4*

Hätte ich es vorher geahnt dass Scharfschützen-Leben so ein Zeitfresser sein kann, ich wollte doch eigentlich kürzere Titel peu a peu von der POS abarbeiten... 
Wie dem auch sei, am Ende bin ich auf 52 Stunden gekommen. Hauptkampagne, DLC-Missionen, alles durch. Letztere sogar zweimal um noch weitere Errungenschaften zu erspielen. Bei 10 Euro Anschaffungspreis... Kann man nicht meckern. Bleibt bis auf weiteres noch auf der Platte, während ich weiter noch *Yes, Your Grace* auf dem SteamDeck vollenden werde spiele ich seit gestern auf dem Desktop-PC...

*Observation*

Erinnert grob an *Adr1ft*, spielt sich aber doch eher wie ein Adventure in der Ego-Perspektivee. Das Wechseln der Raumstation-Kameras, die immer wieder eingeschobenen kleinen Rätsel, der Dialog mit Emma... Zusammen mit dem unheilvollem Soundtrack und den ganzen "Video-Filtern"  eine echte Stimmungsgranate die auch optisch zu gefallen weiss.
Der einzige Moment wo meine Geduld ein wenig auf die Probe gestellt wurde war der kurze Ausflug aus der Station per Sphäre. Hab da bestimmt ne Viertelstunde nach nem Zielobjekt gesucht und immer wieder die Orientierung verloren... . Ist aber zu verschmerzen, dafür ist der Plot einfach zu spannend. Was mich wohl im Finale erwartet...


----------



## Neawoulf (3. August 2022)

*Psychonauts* (1)

Zwischenfazit nach knapp über 9 Stunden Spielzeit (hab gerade den Milchmann gefunden): 

Gefällt mir gut. Viele abgedrehte Ideen, Abwechslung und mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad komme ich als Controller-Legastheniker bisher auch gut zurecht. Fühlt sich an wie ein spielbarer 90er Jahre Cartoon, was evtl. auch an der Stimme von Sandra Schwittau (dt. Synchronsprecherin von Bart Simpson) für den Protagonisten Razputin liegen könnte.

Nur die Steuerung ist teilweise ein wenig hakelig. Die automatische Zentrierung der Kamera nervt (es gibt ne Option die "intelligente" Kamera zu deaktivieren, macht bei mir aber keinen Unterschied) und bei einigen Sprungpassagen finde ich es schwierig den genauen Landepunkt einzuschätzen, was z. B. das Springen auf Seile oder Äste manchmal zur Glückssache macht. Aber zum Glück bestraft das Spiel Fehler nicht allzu hart.


----------



## McDrake (4. August 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Psychonauts* (1)


Ganz tolles Spiel. Technisch nicht ganz top, aber Spielspass und Abwechslung suchen ihresgleichen... Psychnauts 2 mal ausgenommen 

"Dank" unserem Forenspiel, *"The I of the dragon" *für 7.- geholt.
Kannte das Spiel noch nicht.
Die Idee (und Drachen!!) dahinter ist doch erste Kajüte:
Länder erobern, Städte aufbauen, stärker werden, neue Magie lernen. Hui!

Fand damals schon Dragonlance "Dragonstrike" klasse. Natürlich auch, weil ich da die ganzen Bücher gelesen haben.

Warum macht sich da mal keiner ran an ein Unreal5 Remake, anstatt dieses aufpeppen von "neuen" Games.
Hätte ich die Skill, würde ich mich daran versuchen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (5. August 2022)

*Castle Rock Beach, West Australia*

Nennt man wohl einen Walking Simulator. Zugegeben, ein für mich eher ungewohntes Terrain. Die spielerischen Anteile sind ziemlich minimal zB. ein Fotomodus/Camera oder ein Surfbrett mit dem man etwas paddeln kann. Hier und da kann man wohl etwas Sun Blocker auflesen. Der Soundtrack ist lässig und entspannt - passt. Der Umfang ist insgesamt schmal, nicht verwunderlich bei knapp 3 GB Installation . Das Spiel ( STEAM) ist gratis trotzdem empfehle ich das mal relaxed auszuprobieren. Hektik ist hier absolut fehl am Platz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (5. August 2022)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> *Castle Rock Beach, West Australia*
> 
> Nennt man wohl einen Walking Simulator. Zugegeben, ein für mich eher ungewohntes Terrain. Die spielerischen Anteile sind ziemlich minimal zB. ein Fotomodus/Camera oder ein Surfbrett mit dem man etwas paddeln kann. Hier und da kann man wohl etwas Sun Blocker auflesen. Der Soundtrack ist lässig und entspannt - passt. Der Umfang ist insgesamt schmal, nicht verwunderlich bei knapp 3 GB Installation . Das Spiel ( STEAM) ist gratis trotzdem empfehle ich das mal relaxed auszuprobieren. Hektik ist hier absolut fehl am Platz
> 
> ...


Manchmal braucht es nicht viel. Einfach nur Optik und relaxen.  Und wer VR-Technik hat und gern nutzen möchte für den gibts ein VR-Upgrade zum schmalen Preis (4,99 EUR).


----------



## LOX-TT (5. August 2022)

*Jurassic World Evolution 2* in Sandbox mit Mods, damit ist soviel mehr möglich als mit den Spielen die das Spiel einen normal bietet

edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. August 2022)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> *Castle Rock Beach, West Australia*


Das sieht echt gut aus. Für nen Moment hab ich gedacht, du hättest dich im Thread geirrt und hier Urlaubsfotos gepostet


----------



## golani79 (5. August 2022)

*Stray*

Hab gerade eben Stray beendet.
Schönes Spiel inkl diverser "Cat Shenanigans" wie Sachen runterwerfen, etc  
Die Rätsel waren jetzt nicht allzu schwer und auch sonst war das Spiel eigentlich meist recht "locker".

Insgesamt hab ich so ca 6 Stunden gebraucht.

Kleines aber feines Spiel für zwischendurch mit vereinzelten kleineren Schwächen, die aber nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fallen.

7.5/10 Samtpfoten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. August 2022)

*Observation*

Das war ja mal ein dicker Indie-Knaller! Und Devolver Digital beweist mal wieder ein goldenes Näschen für äußerst interessante Titel. Ich war ja schon dank des PCG-Tests vor 3 Jahren  an dem Spiel interessiert - für Space-Sci-Fi-Stories hab ich nunmal eine große Schwäche -, hätte aber nie gedacht dass es meine Erwartungen derart übertrifft. So ziemlich das spannendste was ich an spielbaren Sci-Fi-Thrillern in den letzten Jahren erfahren hab.

Alles in allem war  *Observation* optisch wie akustisch - vor allem der Soundtrack - großes Kino, der Plot angenehm rätselhaft bis zum Schluss, das Ende diskussions- bzw. interpretationswürdig (habe da schon ab Spielmitte eigene Theorien aufgestellt die sich hinterher teilweise bestätigten). Wenige, aber dafür top eingesprochene Charaktere (einschließlich S.A.M.), ein schöner Mix aus einfachen bis mittelschweren Logikrätseln und Mini-Spielen.

Einzig und allein - das hab ich im letzten Post schon erwähnt - das Navigieren mit der Sphäre und allgemeine Ortientierungsschwierigkeiten innerhalb der Station haben die Spielzeit (8,5 Stunden) ungewollt gestreckt und entsprechend Geduld verlangt, doch bei DEM Spielerlebnis drücke ich gerne beide Augen zu. ^^

Bitte mehr Spiele wie dieses!!!


----------



## MarcHammel (6. August 2022)

Hab ja nun endlich meine PS5 und mir gleich mal *Demon's Souls *gegönnt und *Horizon: Forbidden West* noch mal rein geschmissen. Kurzum: Macht schon extrem viel Laune.


----------



## Namthar (6. August 2022)

Ich versuche mich gerade in SCUM, suche noch Mitspieler xD


----------



## Neawoulf (7. August 2022)

*Cloudpunk*

Spontankauf, da es gerade im Sale ist. Hab jetzt knapp 2 Stunden gespielt und spielerisch ist es recht einfach gestrickt und auch die Story konnte mich (bisher) noch nicht so richtig packen. 

Die Dialoge sind aber gut geschrieben und gerade die freche Protagonisten ist mir irgendwie sympathisch. Das Sammelgame dagegen ist nicht so meins, da man im Grunde nur die Karte abgrast und Gegenstände auf der Karte sucht. Aber ich bin ja noch ziemlich Anfang, schätze ich. Wirklich Dramatisches ist bisher nicht passiert, aber das kommt sicher noch.

Was das Spiel aber richtig gut kann, ist Atmosphäre. Die Architektur, der Sound, die Musik (bisher mein Highlight des Spiels, die ist richtig gut!), Beleuchtung schütteln Blade Runner die Hand. Die verträumte Stimmung ist perfekt, um abends noch ne Stunde vor dem Schlafen gehen zu zocken.

Hat's noch jemand gespielt und kann mir sagen, ob sich der City of Ghosts DLC storymäßig lohnt? Würde ich dann mit dazukaufen. Bin auch am grübeln, ob ich mir den Soundtrack noch dazukaufe und als atmosphärisches Schlafmittel auf's Handy packe.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. August 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hat's noch jemand gespielt und kann mir sagen, ob sich der City of Ghosts DLC storymäßig lohnt? Würde ich dann mit dazukaufen. Bin auch am grübeln, ob ich mir den Soundtrack noch dazukaufe und als atmosphärisches Schlafmittel auf's Handy packe.


Für mich war es sogar eines der Spiele des Jahres. Somit ist meine Meinung eh ne Fanboymeinung, also wenig repräsentativ für die Allgemeinheit.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. August 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Für mich war es sogar eines der Spiele des Jahres. Somit ist meine Meinung eh ne Fanboymeinung, also wenig repräsentativ für die Allgemeinheit.


Auch mit dem DLC zusammen? Dann würde ich mir den gleich direkt dazukaufen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. August 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Auch mit dem DLC zusammen? Dann würde ich mir den gleich direkt dazukaufen.


Also ich fand ihn gut, wenn auch kurz. Aber immerhin wird man von Camus begleitet, der ja im Hauptspiel noch eine KI ist. Und der Soundtrack ist sowieso göttlich. Hab den auch schon zum schlafen benutzt.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. August 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Also ich fand ihn gut, wenn auch kurz. Aber immerhin wird man von Camus begleitet, der ja im Hauptspiel noch eine KI ist. Und der Soundtrack ist sowieso göttlich. Hab den auch schon zum schlafen benutzt.


Okay, danke. Hab mir jetzt mal das Paket vervollständigt mit DLC und den beiden Soundtrack-Paketen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. August 2022)

Ich freu mich schon wenn du dem Charakter Huxley begegnest, einer Art Privatdetektiv. Der hat ne tolle Art zu reden, sehr poetisch und in der dritten Person^^

_"It was a story so sad it could make a bronze statue of a lawyer cry"_


----------



## MarcHammel (8. August 2022)

Statt Horizon hab ich mir noch *Spider Man: Miles Morales* für die PS5 zugelegt. Bin positiv überrascht, wie gut das Spiel im Modus "Bildqualität" aussieht. Auch im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden Grafikmodi. Zusätzlich mit dem 120Hz-Modus läuft das Spiel auch sehr passabel und ohne Einbrüche der Performance.

Und natürlich macht es auch wieder mächtig viel Spaß, durch die Straßen zu schwingen.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (8. August 2022)

Habe gerade Fire Emblem 3 Houses zum 2. Mal durchgezockt. Vom Kampfsystem her ist das echt die Krönung der Taktik-Rpgs und mir gefällt, dass es vollvertont ist, da es ja ne ganze Menge Script war, gar nicht selbstverständlich.
Jetzt hab ich sowohl Live A Live als auch Xenoblade 3 zuhause angespielt und wow, da sind echt 2 RPG- Granaten erschienen... Bin trotzdem unschlüssig, ob ich jetzt den DLC zu Fire Emblem, Triangle Strategy oder doch endlich mal Elden Ring so richtig spielen sollte...
Ach ja, FE Warriors würde es ja auch noch geben 😅
Gegen Elden Ring spricht eigentlich nur, dass ich's nicht im Garten zocken kann.


----------



## golani79 (8. August 2022)

*Guardians of the Galaxy*

Soeben beendet - hat echt Spaß gemacht das Spiel!
Die Steuerung ging locker flockig von der Hand und sorgte für flüssiges Gameplay.

Kleiner Minuspunkt von meiner Seite her - es hat sich mit der Zeit ein wenig repetitiv angefühlt. Vlt hätte das Spiel ein klein wenig kürzer und sein können.

Die Atmosphäre der Guardians wurde super eingefangen .. echt cooler Soundtrack und die Unterhaltungen innerhalb der Truppe haben ihr übriges beigetragen. Musste des Öfteren lachen, bei so manchem Kommentar / Spruch.

Kleiner Wermutstropfen noch - im letzten Drittel bin ich des Öfteren auf Bugs gestoßen, aufgrund derer ich immer wieder ne Checkpoint laden musste. Teilweise sogar mehrmals .. war ein wenig nervig, wenn man nen längeren Kampf hat zum Beispiel und dann geht's nicht weiter.

Insgesamt aber echt ein tolles Spiel!

8.5/10


----------



## McDrake (9. August 2022)

Ich liebe das "Spacelama"


----------



## MrFob (9. August 2022)

Ich "spiele" zur Zeit ein bisschen mit meinem Steam Deck rum und schau was da so alles geht. Inzwischen habe ich meine Epic und GOG Bibliotheken da einigermassen eingebunden und heute auch erfolgreich den Battle.net Launcher zum laufen gebracht. Da geht schon einiges mit dem Ding.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (9. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich liebe das "Spacelama"


Haha .. das ist zu cool


----------



## Neawoulf (9. August 2022)

*rFactor 2*

Auch wenn ich in den letzten ein bis zwei Jahren wegen meiner Hardwareprobleme (Mikroruckler in VR) wenig mit Simracing gemacht habe (vor allem nicht online), haben mich die aktuellen rFactor 2 Updates doch irgendwie wieder neugierig gemacht.

Es gab in den letzten Monaten auch reichlich neuen (und teuren) Content: Brands Hatch, Donington Park, Laguna Seca, vier verschiedene aktuelle BTCC-Autos (British Touring Car Championship), nen originalen Mini (kein BMW), nen Caterham Academy (kostenlos für alle) und noch ein paar andere Sachen, die ich mir aber nicht gekauft habe, weil echt teuer und wenig Interesse.

Macht Spaß. Auch das neue Menü ist deutlich besser, als alles, was rF2 vorher hatte und erinnert stilistisch ein wenig an Automobilista 2. Auch grafisch hat sich einiges getan, finde ich. Beleuchtung, Vegetation, Materialeffekte, Skybox usw. sehen ne Ecke besser aus, als ich es von vor einigen Monaten in Erinnerung habe.

Aber wo rF2 halt immer überzeugt hat, ist auf der Strecke: Das Fahrgefühl ist einfach gut und von allen Rennsimulationen, die ich ausprobiert habe, vermittelt rF2 irgendwie immer noch das direkteste, "professionellste" Simulations-Gefühl, auch wenn objektiv betrachtet natürlich nicht alles perfekt ist und die anderen aktuellen Sims in vielen Bereichen mindestens genauso gut sind oder teilweise auch besser.

Aber das Gefühl im Lenkrad von rF2 ist halt irgendwie noch ne Spur "ernster". Keine Ahnung, woran das liegt. Es fühlt sich sehr roh, ungefiltert und mechanisch an.

Jetzt brauche ich "nur" noch nen neuen Rechner. Es müssten endlich mal neue Grafikkarten kommen, bevorzugt ne RX 7700 XT/7800 XT oder sowas. Dann kommt noch ein Ryzen 5800X3D auf's Mainboard und dann kann ich hoffentlich wieder halbwegs mit Genuss Gas geben.


----------



## audiopathik (10. August 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *rFactor 2*
> 
> Aber wo rF2 halt immer überzeugt hat, ist auf der Strecke: Das Fahrgefühl ist einfach gut und von allen Rennsimulationen, die ich ausprobiert habe, vermittelt rF2 irgendwie immer noch das direkteste, "professionellste" Simulations-Gefühl, auch wenn objektiv betrachtet natürlich nicht alles perfekt ist und die anderen aktuellen Sims in vielen Bereichen mindestens genauso gut sind oder teilweise auch besser.


rFactor Pro wird auch von den Rennställen der Formel 1, NASCAR und wahrscheinlich noch weiteren eingesetzt. Auch der Betriebssimulator in der BMW-Zentrale in München setzt das ein (yt)

Für Events wird meistens iRacing eingesetzt, hatte da Mal 3 Monate Abo und zum einen ist da auf jedem Button ein Preisschild, private Lobby? 50 cent, jede einzelne Strecke und Auto musst du erstmal kaufen und obendrauf die Monatgebühren.
Einmal schlecht geschalten oder gebremst und schon ist ein Motorschaden und vorbei ist das Rennen. Von der Grafik ähnelt es rFactor, Assetto Corsa & Co sind da hübscher.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> rFactor Pro wird auch von den Rennställen der Formel 1, NASCAR und wahrscheinlich noch weiteren eingesetzt. Auch der Betriebssimulator in der BMW-Zentrale in München setzt das ein (yt)
> 
> Für Events wird meistens iRacing eingesetzt, hatte da Mal 3 Monate Abo und zum einen ist da auf jedem Button ein Preisschild, private Lobby? 50 cent, jede einzelne Strecke und Auto musst du erstmal kaufen und obendrauf die Monatgebühren.
> Einmal schlecht geschalten oder gebremst und schon ist ein Motorschaden und vorbei ist das Rennen. Von der Grafik ähnelt es rFactor, Assetto Corsa & Co sind da hübscher.


Mit rFactor 1 oder rFactor 2 hat rFactor Pro aber nicht mehr viel gemeinsam. Lediglich die Wurzeln der ISIMotor-Engine von vor vielen, vielen Jahren sind die gleichen. Aber seitdem ging die Entwicklung von rF Pro und rF2 in völlig unterschiedliche Richtungen und die werden auch von völlig unterschiedlichen Teams entwickelt und betreut.

iRacing wird schon auf den meisten Events gefahren, aber RaceRoom und vor allem Assetto Corsa Competizione werden da immer mehr. Und demnächst soll ja auch noch eine neue eSport Rennsimulation namens Rennsport kommen.

Aber ja, iRacing ist echt teuer. Hab's auch mal ne Weile getestet (eine Saison MX5 Cup) und fand es an sich ganz gut, aber es hat mir einfach zu viel Zeit gefressen. Und wenn man schon so viel Geld dafür bezahlt, dann möchte man dafür ja auch möglichst viel bekommen und in der Zeit bin ich nicht mehr dazu gekommen irgendwas anderes zu spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. August 2022)

Momentan an drei (!) Titeln gleichzeitig zugange. Ziemlich untypisch für mich, da ich normalerweise immer ein Spiel nach dem anderen durchzocke, aber in diesem Falle... Alles kurzgehaltene Titel, da ist das auch ok. 

*Yes, Your Grace*

Spiele ich ab und an mal auf dem SteamDeck, aktuell bei Woche 32. Müsste sich aber wohl bald dem Ende neigen.

*Dear Esther (Landmark Edition)*

Ebenfalls auf dem SteamDeck. Habs mal rausgepickt weil es ja bekanntlich kurz sein soll. Offenbar *äußerst* kurz. schon nach weniger als einer 3/4-Stunde hab ich bereits die Hälfte der story-bezogenen Achievements eingeholt. Noch ein Abend, dann kann ich es guten Gewissens von der POS streichen.
Zum Spiel selbst: Naja... Ein Walking Simulator aus der Anfangszeit des namensgleichen Genres, das merkt man. Viele lange Wege, ein Paar Aussichtspunkte, reichlich kryptische "Brief-Botschaften" vor tonal vorgelesen werden... Aber Null Aktionsmöglichkeiten, daher auch recht langweilig. Da bin ich echt froh dass sich in den letzten Jahren diesbezüglich einiges bewegt und andere Entwickler viel mehr aus dieser Spielegattung herausgeholt haben. Mit einer echten Story und etwas Interaktion hat man deutlich mehr Spaß dabei.

*Titan Quest - Ragnarök (Add-On)*

Da mir mal wieder nach etwas Monster-Gekloppe ist hab ich meinen  (neben *Grim  Dawn*)  Lieblings-Hack'n Slay-Klassiker wieder rausgekramt, wo ich mir doch kürzlich sowohl diese als auch die Atlantis-Erweiterung günstig gegönnt hab. War erst etwas irritiert dass ich zunächst nochmal (!) Hades zwingend plattmachen musste um überhaupt das nächste Abenteuer Richtung Norden angehen zu können, aber gut, war jetzt auch keine Herkules-Aufgabe den Gott der Unterwelt abermals zu plätten. ^^
TQ hat mich jedenfalls wieder gepackt. Eines der wenigen alten Titel auf die ich sich immer verlassen kann dass sich ein erneuter oder fortsetzender Lauf absolut lohnt.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. August 2022)

*Cloudpunk*

Hauptspiel ist durchgespielt, den City of Ghosts DLC werde ich vermutlich in den nächsten Tagen anfangen.

Alles in allem eine schöne Geschichte mit ein paar interessanten Charakteren und Dialogen und ner Menge Atmosphäre.

Aber das Spiel hatte auch seine Längen: Nach den ersten 1 bis 2 Spielstunden hat man alle Stadtteile gesehen und damit ca. 90% der Spielwelt erkundet (ein paar kleinere Questgebiete werden erst im Laufe der Story zugänglich). Trotzdem ist die Spielwelt vollgepackt mit Sammelgegenständen auf dem GPS. Ein Großteil davon ist nutzlos, wiederholt sich und dient einfach nur dazu verkauft zu werden, wobei Geldknappheit war aber nie ein Problem war. Ein Teil der Sammelgegenstände ist aber auch (neben-)questrelevant und es befinden sich auch überall Personen für mal mehr, mal weniger gelungene Nebenquests oder kurze Unterhaltungen. Alles in allem fühlt sich das Sammeln nach ner ziemlich typischen Open World Spielzeitstreckung an und hat mir nicht so wirklich gefallen, vor allem auch deshalb, weil es in der Spielwelt viel Copy & Paste gibt.

Ich glaube, das Spiel wäre besser gewesen und die Story wäre besser rübergekommen, wenn man die Sammelgegenstände komplett weggelassen hätte und sämtliche Nebenquests und optionalen Dialoge direkt auf den Wegen der Hauptquest platziert hätte, so dass man nicht ständig irgendwelche Umwege fliegen und laufen muss.

Und Stichwort fliegen: Die Flugsteuerung ist etwas hakelig und gerade Höhenunterschiede und Kollisionen (viele NPC-Fahrzeuge, die manchmal sehr plötzlich abbiegen) haben den "Flow" des Fliegens schon ziemlich gestört. War okay, aber wirklich Spaß gemacht hat das Fliegen nicht.

Aber was dagegen Spaß gemacht hat, war die Story. Es gab viele interessante Charaktere und Dialoge und insgesamt hat mich die Story zwar spät gepackt, aber sie hat mich definitiv gepackt. Und die Protagonistin und ihr "Hund" waren mir echt sympathisch. Vor allem, weil der "Hund" genauso geredet und argumentiert hat, wie man es von einem Hund erwarten würde, wenn er sprechen könnte.

Alles in allem ein gutes Spiel, das vor allem von seiner Atmosphäre und der Geschichte lebt, nicht vom Gameplay.



OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon wenn du dem Charakter Huxley begegnest, einer Art Privatdetektiv. Der hat ne tolle Art zu reden, sehr poetisch und in der dritten Person^^
> 
> _"It was a story so sad it could make a bronze statue of a lawyer cry"_


Yep, der hat definitiv die richtigen Bücher gelesen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (12. August 2022)

*Saint Row : The Third*

Ich hatte dann doch mal wieder Bock auf Guilty Pleasures    Und das ist auch der Geisteszustand, den man mitbringen sollte. Ein Anlauf für "Action" - wozu das eigentlich ? Es geht halt sofort los, und man kann dann herrlich hirnlos auf der Welle reiten.
Klar, das hat wenig Tiefe und an vielen Stellen merkt man natürlich die Unterschiede zu einer Spielreihe, die man aus den Buschstaben T, G und A bilden kann.
Ich spiele momentan mit M/T Steuerung, ein Auge schielt aber bereits zu dem Karton, in dem ich meinen alten XBOX Controller wähne 
Fazit: Für ne Stunde Action ab und zu, ist Stilwater auch über zehn Jahre nach Veröffentlichung einen Trip wert.


----------



## Jason4949 (13. August 2022)

Aktuell bin ich sehr stark begeistert von Red Dead Redemption 2 - spiele es auf 4k mit Ultra Einstellungen und bin immer wieder verblüfft wie krass geil die Videospiele heutzutage sind


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2022)

Wieder an einem Klassiker, der irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen ist:
*Arx Fatalis*
Das Spielprinzip ist irgendwie zeitlos.
Grafik halt schon arg in die Jahre gekommen.
Mit Arx Libertatis aber ein guter Modsupport.

Ist ja sogar eine Overhaul in Arbeit oO




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1c_4Gvjh3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (16. August 2022)

Da oben genanntes Spiel einen Bug hat, welchen mir das weiterspielen leider verwehrt (Cutszene), musste ich ein wenig durch meine Bibliotheken forsten.
Obivion... ich mag die Art von Spielen. Aber nach kurzer Zeit irgendwie "sowas von gestern" (liegt nicht an der Grafik)
Grim Fandango... mit Kommentaren von den Produzenten: Interessant und wird durchgespielt.
Mal wieder X4... läuft anscheinend mit neustem Update ohne Probleme/crashes: Hmm, keine Lust
Sins of a solar empire.... wieder reinfuchsen: Irgendwie auch nicht
Ah, ich hab Ashes of Creation....Echtzeit, warum nicht? Aber irgendwie grad keine Lust.

Ok. Was genau möchte ich?
Bissl was erforschen. Rumrennen und belohnt werden.
Da kommt mir DevPlay in den Sinn und damit automatisch Piranha Bytes.
Also solls *Elex 1* sein.

Da STEAM grad einen Sale hat, das Game für 8.- gekrallt und:
Meine Güte. Grafisch siehts einfach nicht so toll aus. Animationen aus der Zeit vom Tom Raider (1 Generation).
Spieleinstieg sehr nach Prinzip X. Fällt natürlich um so mehr auf, als dass gewisse Themen in ihren VBlogs ausführlich besprochen werden.

Trotzdem zieht mich das Game in den Bann. Ich nehme an , bzw hoffe, dass das damit zusammenhängt, dass die Welt handgemacht ist. 
Trotzdem: Gewisse technische Dinge, wie glitches bei NPCs und die Animationen, gehen auf internationaler Bühne einfach nicht mehr. Auch wenn das Game 2017 erschien.


----------



## TheSinner (16. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ah, ich hab Ashes of Creation....Echtzeit, warum nicht? Aber irgendwie grad keine Lust.



Uhhh.... Ashes of Creation ist doch ein in Entwicklung befindliches MMO? Habs gerad extra nochmal gegoogelt, jap, MMO das noch nicht aus ist und vermutlich neben dynamischer Welt einen deutlichen PvP Anstrich (leider) haben wird.


----------



## McDrake (16. August 2022)

Argh... natürlich Ashes of singularity


----------



## TheSinner (16. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Argh... natürlich Ashes of singularity


Verstehe, kein Ding - ich war nur verwirrt weil ich Ashes of Creation auf meiner to-watch Liste hab, wobei mir der PvP Fokus vermutlich zu hoch sein wird. Ashes of Singularity hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht gespielt, werds mir nachher mal anschauen obs mich interessieren würde, aber erstmal weiter mit Medieval Dynasty


----------



## Vasilis (16. August 2022)

Zur Zeit bin ich mit Anno 1800 beschäftigt, hab ja erst über 1000 Stunden^^. Wenn die Zeit reicht, werde ich mal wieder Age of Empire 2 oder Star Craft 2 starten.

Auf den Konsolen bin ich auch mit Rocket League und etwas CoD: Cold War unterwegs. Über Rocket League habe ich anfangs noch gedacht, warum das viele so gut finden....seit zwei Jahren dauerzocken weiss ich es^^.


----------



## MrFob (17. August 2022)

Jo, als wenn Diablo Immortal besser ist als die Ehefrau solltest du ernsthaft ueber eine Trennung nachdenken. Einziges Problem koennte sein, dass Diablo Immortal dich wahrscheinlich am Ende teurer kommt als ne Familie zu unterhalten. 


BTT: Ich spiele gerade ein wenig *Dragon's Dogma* (auf dem Steam Deck). An sich ein cooles Spiel. Hatte es auf dem PC schonmal angefangen aber da haben mich die klobigen Konsolenmenues zu sehr aufgeregt. Mit der Gamepad Steuerung auf dem Deck sind die aber genau richtig.

Das Spiel selbst laesst sich auch ganz gut an. Am meisten regt mich im Moment auf, dass die Nacht sehr dunkel ist, so dass es wenig Sinn macht da gross die Oberwelt zu erkunden. Aber soweit ich das sehe kostet das schlafen immer was (weil das nur in Gaststaetten geht) und einfach "warten" wie z.B. in TES kann man nicht. 

Aber sonst bisher ein ganz nettes, wenn auch etwas generisches 3rd person ARPG, so mit das coolste, was ich bisher von Capcom gespielt hab. Das Pawn System war sicher mal ne ganz coole MP light Komponente, allerdings bekommt mein Spiel da leider keine Verbindung zu den Servern mehr hin. Kann es sein, dsas sie die inzwischen abgeschaltet haben oder so? Ist ja nicht gerade das neueste Spiel.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. August 2022)

*Cloudpunk - City of Ghosts* (DLC)

Hat mir sogar noch ne Ecke besser gefallen, als das Hauptspiel, und war zumindest subjektiv sogar noch ein wenig umfangreicher. Ich mochte die neuen Charaktere und generell wieder die Dialoge sehr gerne. Die Charakterportraits waren auch sehr schön gezeichnet. Lediglich ein paar wenige Nebenquests (teilweise nicht mein Humor), die Sammelgegenstände und die langen Lauf- und Flugwege haben mich, wie auch schon im Hauptspiel, ein wenig genervt, da die Spielerfahrung meiner Meinung nach nicht davon profitiert.

Aber sobald der optionale Kram erledigt war, war die Hauptstory umso interessanter. Und da die Entwickler bereits an einem neuen Spiel namens Nivalis schrauben (wird wohl in ne ähnliche Richtung wie Cloudpunk gehen, aber mit zusätzlichen Management-Elementen), wird das hier wohl nicht mein letzter Besuch in der Cyberpunk-Spielwelt gewesen sein.

Spielerisch definitiv kein Meilenstein, aber atmosphärisch super und die Protagonisten Rania und Camus sind mir im Laufe des Spiels doch irgendwie ans Herz gewachsen.



*Journey*

Direkt im Anschluss gespielt. Das hier war einer der wenigen Fälle, wo ich ein Spiel direkt in einem Zug (nein, nicht in der Bahn) ohne Unterbrechung durchgespielt habe. Hat knapp unter 2 Stunden gedauert und durchaus Spaß gemacht, auch wenn alles ein wenig steril und abstrakt wirkt.

Interessant fand ich noch das "Coop"-Element, von dem ich gar nichts wusste. Irgendwann hatte ich plötzlich zwei Begleiter im Spiel. Mit einem von denen hab ich das Spiel dann auch zuende gespielt. Ändert spielerisch nicht viel, da man nicht wirklich miteinander interagieren kann, aber man ist immerhin nicht allein im Spiel unterwegs und es passte zum Spiel, finde ich.

Alles in allem ein schönes Spiel zum zurücklehnen und entspannen, aber auch sehr leer und (aus meiner Sicht) steril, was die Handlung angeht.


----------



## Chemenu (19. August 2022)

Ich spiel gerade zum ersten Mal die PC Version von GTA V und wow… ist das ein verbuggter Haufen Software Scheiße. Teilweise unspielbar weil ständig Teile der Steuerung aussetzen und nicht mehr richtig funktionieren. Das Fahrrad Rennen mit Michael konnte ich nicht fahren weil er sich nur rückwärts auf dem Bike bewegen wollte. Nun blieb das anvisieren mit Waffen hängen und ich konnte nicht mehr in Deckung gehen. Das passiert einfach mittendrin und löst sich dann teilweise von allein auch wieder. Manchmal hilft aber nur ein Neustart des Spiels. So macht das echt keinen Spaß… 

 Die Charaktere weigern sich auch meist beharrlich Autotüren zu schließen nach dem Einsteigen. 
Wie kann das nach 13 Jahren (wenn ich richtig liege) immer noch so kacke buggy sein?


----------



## Zybba (19. August 2022)

Klingt ziemlich kurios,  an solche Probleme kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Aber ist halt auch schon an die 10 Jahre her,  wie du schreibst...


----------



## Chemenu (19. August 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Klingt ziemlich kurios,  an solche Probleme kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Aber ist halt auch schon an die 10 Jahre her,  wie du schreibst...


Gut dass es Reddit Beiträge von 2015 dazu gibt. Ein Neustart des PCs behebt das Problem nicht aber einmal per Alt+Tab aus dem Spiel raus und es geht wieder.  wtf Rockstar…

Der Launcher ist auch immer noch ne Katastrophe.


----------



## golani79 (19. August 2022)

Kann mich nicht an solche Probleme erinnern - hab es auch damals zu Release gespielt.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. August 2022)

Ich hatte solche Probleme auch nicht, zumindest nicht in GTA V. 

Spontane Idee: Könnte es evtl. an anderen Controllern liegen, die angeschlossen sind (Lenkrad, Joystick, Pedale etc.) und die durch random Input die Steuerung durcheinander bringen? Das Problem hatte ich lange in fast allen Spielen auf Basis der Unity-Engine, bis ich mir nen zusätzlichen abschaltbaren USB-Hub gekauft habe.


----------



## Chemenu (19. August 2022)

ne es ist nix anderes angeschlossen. Es hat auch anfangs problemlos funktioniert, all diese Fehler treten plötzlich spontan auf. Echt nervig. Das Settings Menü sagt mir auch ab und zu ich hätte nicht gespeicherte Änderungen obwohl ich da gar nicht drin war.


----------



## MichaelG (19. August 2022)

Solche Probleme hatte ich in GTA V noch nicht. Ist mir neu.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. August 2022)

*Strange Horticulture*

Ich hab den Verdacht, dass ich das Spiel möglicherweise ein paar Monate zu früh gekauft habe. Ich spiele es trotzdem schon jetzt. Die Atmosphäre und das Spieltempo sind perfekt geeignet für verregnete Herbstabende, zusammen mit einer Tasse Tee oder drei, und idealerweise einer Katze zum Streicheln, die ich aber leider nicht habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Spiel geht es darum, dass man einen kleinen Pflanzenladen in einer düsteren Stadt im Stil des 18., 19. oder frühen 20. Jahrhunderts übernimmt. Die Architektur erinnert ein wenig an die Beschreibungen der Stadt Kingsport, Massachusetts, aus der H. P. Lovecraft Geschichte "Das Fest" bzw. "The Festival".

Man kennt die meisten Pflanzen im Laden nicht, bekommt aber ein Buch, um diese identifizieren zu können. Kunden kommen, erzählen einem ihre Geschichten und was sie benötigen und man sucht die entsprechenden Pflanzen anhand der Beschreibungen aus dem Buch heraus. Manchmal hat man auch die Wahl statt der korrekten eine "böse" Pflanze zu verkaufen, wenn einem ein Kunde z. B. besonders unsympathisch ist.

Zwischendurch geht man auch auf Reisen und besucht Orte auf der Karte anhand von Beschreibungen und kann dort weitere Pflanzen oder Hinweise finden. Ab und zu bekommt man auch Hinweise per Brief zugeschickt. Diese Reisen passieren zwar nur in Textform, sind aber schön geschrieben. Generell sind die Texte im komplett auf Deutsch übersetzten Spiel kurz gehalten, aber immer so formuliert, dass sie einem Bilder in den Kopf "zaubern".

Ein schönes, kleines Indie-Spiel zur Entspannung am Abend. Der melancholische Klaviersoundtrack und die Regengeräusche runden das Setting perfekt ab. Und die Katze im Laden kann man natürlich auch streicheln.


----------



## MichaelG (20. August 2022)

Wo gibts denn das Spiel ? Ist bei Steam nicht gelistet.

PS: Wenn mans falsch schreibt. Alles ok. Eben gefunden.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. August 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn das Spiel ? Ist bei Steam nicht gelistet.


Evtl. vertippt? Ich hab's bei Steam gekauft: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1574580/Strange_Horticulture/


----------



## MichaelG (20. August 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Evtl. vertippt? Ich hab's bei Steam gekauft: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1574580/Strange_Horticulture/


Jepp war ein Vertipper meinerseits.  Hab es mir eben gegönnt. Man sollte schon strange schreiben und nicht strong.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (20. August 2022)

Elden Ring
Bin jetzt schon knappe 20 Stunden dran und es gefällt mir von Stunde zu Stunde besser. Man ist zwar nicht so frei wie in BotW und ein paar Dinge wie die Kamera, aber auch, dass man beim Reiten keinen Schild benutzen kann und, dass der gute Protagonist beim Kämpfen gerne mal ungefragt nen Heiltrank zu sich nimmt, wenn ich doch auf "ausweichen" drücke, nerven schon.
Ansonsten ist Elden Ring wohl mehr Zelda1 als sogar BotW es ist, zumindest matcht es die Vorstellung, die ich als Kind davon hatte ziemlich genau.
Das Pferd ist ne willkommene Art, das Backtracking zu minimieren, ist angenehm schnell (nicht so wie in Skyrim oder, ganz arg, Dragon Age 4) und fühlt sich nicht so nach Autopilot an wie in the Witcher 3.
An BotW kommt das Reiten nicht ran, muss es aber auch nicht. Ich mag die Windsäulen, mit denen der Gaul 200m in die Höhe getrieben wird und man somit wirklich gute Abkürzungen hat.
Das Kampfsystem ist halt wie bei allen Sozlslike auch wieder "Zelda extrem", also weicher, harter und aufgeladener Schlag, lock- on und der Fokus auf Parrieren und ausweichen, am besten Fall an den Rücken des Gegners kommen, aber im Gegensatz zu Nintendo ist das halt Foltermühle, da alles genau sitzen muss. 
Ein Riesenlob verdient die Gestaltung der Welt und die Geschichte, die sich da auftut. Die Gestaltung, die Charaktere, die Gegner...
Schlicht genial.
Ich fühle mich mehr als je zuvor an die späten 80er zurückerinnert, als ich fluchend vor dem Bildschirm stand, da Link schon wieder von nem blauen Ritter in's Jenseits befördert eurde und ich den verdammten Dungeon ( meine Hassliste war da 5,6,8 und v.A. 9) von vorn beginnen konnte oder ich kurz vor dem Erringen der Blauen Rüstung in den dämlichen Wächter rennen musste.

Elden Ring zählt jetzt schon zu meinen Lieblingsspielen der letzten 20 Jahre, obwohl es teils eine sehr masochistische Liebe ist. 😅😜


----------



## MichaelG (21. August 2022)

Dank audiopathiks Suchspiel Kelvin and the Infamous Machine habe ich mal das Spiel angefangen.
Ist ein lustiges Point & Click Adventure (Indie) in dem man die Geschichte wieder geraderücken muß. Scheint wohl ein kürzeres zu sein. Macht aber Laune.  

In Level 1 muß man z.B. Beethoven dazu bringen seine 5. Synfonie trotzdem zu schreiben. Lacher sind garantiert. Nun ist Isaak Newton dran.  

Bin eben mit Level 1 durch und hatte schon einige Lachflashs.


----------



## Zybba (21. August 2022)

Battlefield 4.
Irgendwie hatte ich mal wieder Lust auf einen eher Casual Multiplayer Shooter.
Da es ein modernes Setting sein sollte, gabs nicht viele Alternativen.


----------



## MichaelG (21. August 2022)

Ach PS: Und nebenbei Warthunder.   Es ist erschreckend wie tief die Spielerqualität in letzter Zeit gesunken ist. Große Klappe nichts dahinter. Nur fähig 5 oder mehr auf 1 druff. Aber 1 zu 1 reißen die 0. Schön herrlich wenn die es frontal in Wellen versuchen und ich alle hintereinander aufrauche. Solange keine anderen sich mal wieder einmischen.  

Trotzdem gehöre ich permanent zu den oberen 3 in meinem Team, häufig auch Platz 1 generell, sogar heldenhafter. Und die Großklappen bekommen nicht mal 4 Kills auf die Reihe. Die Sorte läßt Warthunder immer mehr zu einer Art COD verkommen. Keine taktischen 1 vs 1 Fights mehr nur noch stumpfes Headon fliegen oder 5 Schißhasen fliegen auf einen drauf wie die Schmeißfliegen.

Hat einen Vorteil: Man bekommt die Aufgaben (Dailys, Specials) auf der einen Seite schneller durch. Auf der anderen Seite nerven solch eierlose Feilen aber auch massiv.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. August 2022)

*Titan Quest: Ragnarök*

20 Stunden ziemlich guter Add-On-Spaß... Joah, so ungefähr könnte man es zusammenfassen. War mit dem übernommenen Helden des Grundspiels (einschl. Immortal Throne) sogar ein relativ leichter Durchgang, große Schwierigkeiten oder unbezwingbare Zwischen- und Großbosse überhaupt kein Thema. Hat sich definitiv gelohnt und gezeigt dass selbst so ein alter Titel mit fortführendem Content immer noch super unterhalten kann.

*Atlantis* folgt in ein Paar Wochen, jetzt kommt erstmal wieder ein passender Gegenpol dran... Muss  nur noch überlegen was genau...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. August 2022)

Nach RPG-Action im Fantasy-Dekor tauche ich nun ein in ein Quasi-Real-Szenario und durchforste als Online-Schnüffler die Daten und Geheimnisse von Zielpersonen in *Orwell - Keep an eye on you*.

Ein sehr interessantes, ich würd glatt sagen einzigartiges Spielkonzept. Daten extrahieren, Schlüsse ziehen welche Informationen wichtig bzw. richtig sind und welche nicht, Chats überwachen, Personen-Profile Stück für Stück vervollständigen... Ein ungewöhnlicher, aber spanneder "Netz-Thriller".

Ich glaube ich bin schon nach einer Stunde auf den Geschmack gekommen.


----------



## breakdancer071 (23. August 2022)

Derzeit Deathloop. Schon recht anspruchsvolles Ego-Shooter-Adventure. Ein paar mehr Trefferpunkte würden wohl Frust vermeiden.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. August 2022)

*Strange Horticulture*

Dafür, dass ich in den letzten Monaten (fast) nichts durchgespielt habe, bin ich aktuell recht schnell (Cloudpunk + DLC, Journey, jetzt Strange Horticulture). 

Strange Horticulture war aber auch ein recht kurzes Spiel (ca. 7 Stunden für die Hauptstory + ca. eine Stunde für den Rest).

Auch wenn ich die Atmosphäre von Anfang an mochte (hab das Spiel vor ein paar Wochen mal in nem Stream gesehen), war ich mir nicht sicher, ob mich das Konzept nicht evtl. nach ein paar Stunden langweilt. Die Sorge war völlig unbegründet. Das Spiel hat mich bis zum Schluss gefesselt und das einfache, aber trotzdem nicht anspruchslose Gameplay (verschiedene Rätsel lösen um Orte zu finden oder Pflanzen zu identifizieren) hat schon fast Suchtpotential.

Und auch die Story und Erzählweise (über Briefe und Gespräche mit den Ladenbesuchern und teilweise bei Reisen außerhalb der Stadt auf der Karte) hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Leider war es dann doch recht schnell vorbei. Ich hoffe, dass es irgendwann einen zweiten, evtl. etwas umfangreicheren Teil geben wird.


----------



## MellyxD (26. August 2022)

PC:
cyberpunk 2077
Vintage Story  
Stardew Valley 

PS4:
tomb raider 
uncharted  reihe
far cry reihe
horizon 1 &  2


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2022)

*Call of Cthulhu ( 2018 )*

Hab das eben durchgespielt - fand es ziemlich atmosphärisch von der Stimmung und der Story. Die Story ist an die gleichnamige Kurzgeschichte angelehnt, unterscheidet sich aber doch davon.

Alles in allem ein cooles Grusel-Survival-Spiel mit kleineren Schwächen (fühlt sich in einigen Abschnitten ein wenig "klobig" an).

7/10


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (26. August 2022)

*Mordheim - City of the Damned*

Jetzt hat es mir GOG so lange vor die Nase gehalten, dass ich im Sale zugegriffen habe.
Der Spieler muss zunächst die Bereitschaft mitbringen, sich durch ein semi-gutes Menü zu arbeiten. Machbar, aber das geht ganz sicher besser und klarer strukturiert.
Auch wenn es sicher nicht ganz einfach ist die Komplexität eines Tabletop in digitaler Form zu präsentieren, das geht auch intuitiver imo.
Klar, ist das Spiel jetzt etwas in die Jahre gekommen, trotzdem wirkt es auch im  Verhältnis zum Alter etwas hölzern und unrund.
Ich habe jetzt etwas  Spielfluss "erworben", an einen echten Flow glaube ich allerdings nicht mehr. Das zusammen mit weiteren Kleinigkeiten ergeben dann meine Wertung : ( wohl) Nur für Fans


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2022)

So nächstes Spiel zu 100 % gelöst. Nach rund 5,5 h bin ich mit Kelvin and the Infamous Machine durch. Ein sehr spaßiges Indie-Point&Click-Adventure und sein Geld definitiv wert. Absolute Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2022)

Drei Rennen beim *F1-Manager* durch

Die Atmosphäre ist schon gut eingefangen worden.
Muss aber auf Englisch spielen, da mich der Deutsche Kommentar überhaupt nicht abholt.
Da ist das Englische "Original" um Welten besser.
Leider kann man Text und Sprachausgabe nicht separat Auswählen.

Funksprüche aus der Realität machen ebenfalls Laune, auch wenn die sich rechtschnell abnutzen.
Das selbe gilt dann für den Kommentar in den Rennen.

Wer den Motorsport-Manager kennt, wird hier beinahe im Blindflug durch die Menus durchklicken.
Beinahe schon frech, wie ähnlich alles ist.
Auch die Training-,Quali- und Rennsessionen kommen einem extrem bekannt vor.

Wirklich realistisch kommen mir die Rennen nicht vor (die selben Fahrer überholen sich gegenseitig x Mal während 10 runden...). Strategisches Vorgehen zeigt aber mMn Wirkung und reicht für mich für einen Manager.
So oder so verbringt man ja mehr Zeit mit Zeitentabelle und Streckenübersicht mit Zeitbeschleunigung.

Die Autos und Fahrer sehen für einen Manager sehr gut aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weniger gefallen mir da die Headquarters der Teams.
Ich hab jetzt natürlich gleich mit Alfa-Romeo-Sauber gestartet .
Und da sieht die Heimatbasis im Manager folgendermassen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hat mit der Realität so überhaupt nix am Hut.

Dass der Windkanal bei Sauber einer der modernsten ist, wird ebenfalls nicht berücksichtigt... 
einfach der niedrigste Wert wird dem "Underdog" zugestanden.
Wenn selbst die FIA da testet, wird der doch mindestens auf Stufe 2 (von 5) sein.

So weit entspricht das Game meinen Erwartungen, mit Luft nach oben.
Eine persönlich Wertung ist darum schwierig.
Ich denke, man kann dem Teil ein 8/10 geben.

Für mich fehlen da ein paar Feinheiten und "F1-Nreds" werden das Eine oder Andere zu Bemängeln haben, was Realismus angeht.


----------



## Bonkic (27. August 2022)

fertig mit *life is strange: true colors* (pc)

überwiegend spannende geschichte, sympathische charaktere, gut geschriebene dialoge, schöne optik (abgesehen von einigen merkwürdigen zombie-npcs, die abgehackt durch die gegend wanken). hatte eigentlich alles, was ich von einem life is strange erwarte. sollte also meiner ansicht nach jeder spielen, der auf so was steht...

...allerdings nicht zum vollpreis: dabei bleibe ich; 60 euro sind für ein solches spiel einfach und zwar deutlich zu viel. versteh bis heute nicht, was sich square-enix dabei gedacht hat. aber egal, gibt ja heutzutage angebote noch und nöcher.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2022)

*Orwell - Keeping an eye on you*

Hätte echt nicht gedacht dass ein spielbarer, rein "investigativer" Spionage-Thriller dermaßen fesseln kann. Erster Durchgang hat grob 6 1/2 Stunden gedauert, und davon war keine Minute langweilig. Man wühlt sich durch zig Texte, Chat- und Audio-Aufzeichnungen, durchsucht Handys und Computer von Zielpersonen... Im Grunde pures Ablesen diverser Schriften, und wenn man auf eine heiße oder gar "schockierende" Information stößt, dann - BAMM!!!! Wird das musikalisch auf richtig treibende Art unterstützt. Zwei Male gabs sogar leichte Anflüge von Jumpscares weil ich mitten in der Recherche so vertieft war und plötzlich ein Hackerangriff auf mich verübt wurde, wo auf einmal der Ton und das Bild (gewollt) verrückt spielte. 

Eine richtig innovative Form von Gaming, Hut ab. Schade dass die zweite Season Ignorance is Strengh weiterhin nur englischsprachig verfügbar ist, trotz der Tatsache es eine deutsche Spieleschmiede aus Hamburg dahinter steht. Was hält die Macher bloss davon ab es gleichzeitig in der Muttersprache herauszubringen? Verstehen kann ich es nicht...


----------



## Neawoulf (27. August 2022)

*Lamplight City*

Das Spiel hab ich schon länger auf dem Schirm, aber aus irgendeinem Grund hab ich es mir in den knapp 4 Jahren seit Release immer noch nicht gekauft. Jetzt aber schon, quasi als Überbrückungsspiel bis zum Release von Return to Monkey Island.

Lamplight City ist ein Detektive Point & Click Adventure mit Steampunk Setting im Stil des 19. Jahrhunderts. Der Protagonist Miles Fordham erinnert mich ein wenig an Cole Phelps aus L. A. Noire, was wohl vor allem am Sprecher liegt. Gameplaymäßig scheint das Spiel in Sachen Rätseln nicht allzu schwierig zu sein und fokussiert sich dafür mehr auf die Story. Ist für mich aber absolut okay. Sowas lässt sich immer sehr entspannt spielen. Erinnert ein wenig an die Spiele von Dave Gilbert/Wadjet Eye Games (Blackwell Reihe, Unavowed, demnächst Old Skies).

Der etwas höher aufgelöste Pixelart-Grafikstil ist echt schön. Vor allem die Hintergründe sind sehr atmosphärisch. Die Figuren sind auch okay. Lediglich die Art, wie die längere Dialoge grafisch dargestellt werden (Portraits vor schwarzem Hintergrund, Spielwelt wird dabei ausgeblendet) finde ich stilistisch nicht ganz so gelungen, aber es stört mich auch nicht großartig.

Fazit kann ich noch nicht geben, da ich erst knapp 1 1/2 Stunden in das Spiel reingeschnuppert habe. Werde heute aber mal weiterschnuppern.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2022)

Jetzt müßte ich Neawolf in den Hintern treten. Bin beim nächsten Indie dran Stange Holticutlure, Es ist extrem ruhig macht aber auch Spaß, strengt die Synapsen etwas an. Und mal vom Spielekonzept etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2022)

Bin gerade bei Strange Horticulture. Tag 16. Ich soll für ein Ritual ein Elixier brauen. Dazu brauche ich 5 Pflanzen aber aber nur 3 Slots ? Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie das funktionieren soll ?


----------



## Neawoulf (28. August 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bin gerade bei Strange Horticulture. Tag 16. Ich soll für ein Ritual ein Elixier brauen. Dazu brauche ich 5 Pflanzen aber aber nur 3 Slots ? Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie das funktionieren soll ?


Ich will nicht zu viel spoilern, aber die 5 Pflanzen sind kein Trankrezept. Für Tränke sind es tatsächlich immer 3 Pflanzen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2022)

Habs gerade herausgefunden.  Bin mit einem Durchgang fertig (Banisher) Es gibt wohl zig Enden....


----------



## Neawoulf (28. August 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Habs gerade herausgefunden.  Bin mit einem Durchgang fertig (Banisher) Es gibt wohl zig Enden....


Yep, es gibt wohl mehrere Enden. Das Banished-Ende hatte ich auch, war damit aber sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2022)

Soo 5 Errungenschaften fehlen noch. Aber die Runde war sicher nicht die letzte im Spiel. Ein schöner Artstyle. Teils anspruchsvolle Rätsel, nicht linear...... Ein wirklich schönes Indie-Game. Und mal was komplett anderes. Wie Neowulf schon schreibt eigentlich ein perfektes Spiel für kalte, nasse Winterabende.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2022)

So nun mal was diametrales. Mal wieder Lust in die Atmosphäre um Tchernobyl einzutauchen. Bevor Stalker 2 nächstes Jahr erscheint werde ich mich mal Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl, Clear Sky und Call of Pripyjat widmen. Das werden wohl demnächst neben Warthunder meine weiteren Games sein die anstehen.


----------



## Chemenu (28. August 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So nun mal was diametrales. Mal wieder Lust in die Atmosphäre um Tchernobyl einzutauchen. Bevor Stalker 2 nächstes Jahr erscheint werde ich mich mal Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl, Clear Sky und Call of Pripyjat widmen. Das werden wohl demnächst neben Warthunder meine weiteren Games sein die anstehen.


Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch mal die Anomaly Stand-alone Mod anschauen, finde aber grad nicht wirklich Zeit dafür. Solltest Du Deiner Liste evtl. auch hinzufügen.


----------



## Exolio (28. August 2022)

Two Point Campus

Hmmm, bin jetzt erst im dritten "Level" und habe irgendwie das Gefühl dass das Ganze auch als einfaches Addon für Two Point Hospital gereicht hätte. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2022)

*Sonic & All-Star Racing Transformed Collection*

Heilige Sch***, DAS macht echt Sau-Spaß! Ich bin ja für Fun-Racer dieser Art wo man seine Gegner mit unfairen Mitteln - auch Power Ups genannt - auf die hinteren Plätze weist immer zu haben, aber DAS hier beglückt mich auf fast jeder erdenklichen Ebene.

Für seine 10 Jahre immer noch hübsch und flott anzusehen. Abwechslungsreiche wie kreativ designte Strecken die teilweise auf andere Spiele der Sega-Historie basieren (Golden Axe, Panzer Dragoon, After Burner, ...). Grandios-tobende Soundkulisse mit deftigen Effekten und tollen Musikstücken... Und das Beste:
Auf mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad holt man sich gleichermaßen schaffbare Siege als auch die eine oder andere harte Niederlage. Also kein leichter Spaziergang, genau nach meinem Geschmack.

Schön festzustellen dass mein blauer Igel-Held also auch gut mit Rennen kann.


----------



## mikeiminternet (29. August 2022)

In den letzten 2 Tagen habe ich mir die Beta zu Steerising angeschaut. 

Das Spiel hat bisher durchaus Spaß gemacht und ich werde es zum Release spielen. Es scheint eines der leichteren Soulslikes zu werden, was für mich aber voll okay ist.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (29. August 2022)

Baldur's Gate 1+2, Icewind Dale und Planescape Torment in der Enhanced Edition. Alle bestimmt 10 Jahre nicht mehr gespielt. Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich offenbar meine Freizeit für die nächsten drei Monate hasse?


Edith: Aktueller Stand: Fighter/Mage, Level 4/4, gerade mit Cloakwood fertig. Das ist noch bisschen Strecke :p


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. August 2022)

Sascha Lohmueller schrieb:


> Baldur's Gate 1+2, Icewind Dale und Planescape Torment in der Enhanced Edition. Alle bestimmt 10 Jahre nicht mehr gespielt. Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich offenbar meine Freizeit für die nächsten drei Monate hasse?


Das nenn ich mal echte Selbstfolter, Respekt


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2022)

Da ich heute nach Warthunder nicht mehr Shooterfähig war und somit Stalker auslassen mußte habe ich mal DAGON (Indie-Steam-Spiel) angeworfen. Grafik schön, Spielstil aber rudimentär und Spiel extrem kurz Und auch irgendwo verstörend. 1. Durchgang 31! Minuten nach Steam-Anzeige ??? WTF ???  Nun fehlen mir aber immer noch 2 Steam-Achievents in dem Spiel. Wüßte aber nicht wo ich die übersehen haben sollte. Und das lustigste war daß mein Boot mit dem Heck vorangefahren war.   Nette Spielidee aber Umsetzung eher naja. Setzen und Nachschulen.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. September 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da ich heute nach Warthunder nicht mehr Shooterfähig war und somit Stalker auslassen mußte habe ich mal DAGON (Indie-Steam-Spiel) angeworfen. Grafik schön, Spielstil aber rudimentär und Spiel extrem kurz Und auch irgendwo verstörend. 1. Durchgang 31! Minuten nach Steam-Anzeige ??? WTF ???  Nun fehlen mir aber immer noch 2 Steam-Achievents in dem Spiel. Wüßte aber nicht wo ich die übersehen haben sollte.


Dagon hab ich letztes Jahr mal gespielt, glaube ich. Ich würde es nicht einmal als Spiel bezeichnen. Eher als grafische Darstellung der gleichnamigen Kurzgeschichte von H. P. Lovecraft. Fand ich aber nicht besonders gelungen. Nicht technisch, sondern vor allem stilistisch.

Meistens funktioniert Lovecraft doch am besten in Text- oder Tonform (die Audiobücher von David Nathan gelesen sind ziemlich atmosphärisch). Seine Art von Horror basiert ja ohnehin auf dem Unbeschreiblichen, Unvorstellbaren, das den menschlichen Geist überfordert und die Menschen wahnsinnig werden lässt. Solche 08/15 Monster, wie in dem Spiel, unterstützen dieses Konzept nicht gerade.


----------



## TheSinner (3. September 2022)

Sascha Lohmueller schrieb:


> Baldur's Gate 1+2, Icewind Dale und Planescape Torment in der Enhanced Edition. Alle bestimmt 10 Jahre nicht mehr gespielt. Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich offenbar meine Freizeit für die nächsten drei Monate hasse?
> 
> 
> Edith: Aktueller Stand: Fighter/Mage, Level 4/4, gerade mit Cloakwood fertig. Das ist noch bisschen Strecke :p


„Was kann das Wesen eines Menschen ändern?“​
Das ist alles was ich dazu sagen will, für mich ist Planescape Torment bis heute die Nummer 2 aller Zeiten, gleich nach The Witcher 3 und wenn man sich die Veröffentlichungsdaten der Spiele anschaut sieht man wie lange P:T den Thron innehielt bei mir. Die Dialoge sind bis heute unerreicht, einzig im Questdesign hat Witcher 3 nochmal die Nase vorn.

Die anderen Titel sind natürlich auch ganz großes Kino aber kaum ein Spiel hat mich halt so nachhaltig beeindruckt die Plaenscape.

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall, hoffe das Wetter wird dazu passen


----------



## mikeiminternet (3. September 2022)

The Last of Us Remake.

Eigentlich mMn viel zu teuer und normalerweise hätte ich mit dem Kauf gewartet, aber gleichzeitig genieße ich gerade die höhere Immersion durch die technischen Verbesserungen und bin froh, dass es diese Version gibt.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (5. September 2022)

TheSinner schrieb:


> „Was kann das Wesen eines Menschen ändern?“​
> Das ist alles was ich dazu sagen will, für mich ist Planescape Torment bis heute die Nummer 2 aller Zeiten, gleich nach The Witcher 3 und wenn man sich die Veröffentlichungsdaten der Spiele anschaut sieht man wie lange P:T den Thron innehielt bei mir. Die Dialoge sind bis heute unerreicht, einzig im Questdesign hat Witcher 3 nochmal die Nase vorn.
> 
> Die anderen Titel sind natürlich auch ganz großes Kino aber kaum ein Spiel hat mich halt so nachhaltig beeindruckt die Plaenscape.
> ...


Planescape: Torment hat mich damals so nachhaltig beeindruckt, dass ich mir direkt die Planescape-Kampagnenbox für AD&D 2nd Edition bestellt habe. Die steht - leider immer noch jungfräulich - im Regal, weil ich meine damalige Shadowrun- und Forgotten-Realms-Gruppen nicht davon überzeugen konnte, aber allein die Lore zu lesen, macht schon Spaß


----------



## der-gilb (5. September 2022)

Mit "Planescape: Torment" habe ich mir seinerzeit die erste Latinumsprüfung verhauen...war halt so gut, dass für Lernen nur sekundär Zeit blieb. Glücklicherweise lief es dann mit der Nachprüfung gut und mehr als ein "bestanden" braucht es ja nicht. Die Reise an der Seite des Namenslosen und seiner seltsamen Kumpane war aber auch sensationell. 
Derzeit habe ich mal wieder "Doom" (2016) ausgebuddelt, da ich "Doom Eternal" noch nicht gespielt habe und vorher "storymäßig" (haha) noch mal nachschauen muss, was da eigentlich los war. Dazu gibt es mal wieder "Star Craft 2", das ist auch nicht tot zu bekommen und hat sogar RDR2 von meiner aktuellen Playlist geschmissen. Manche Sachen sind halt gut, andere sind besser.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. September 2022)

*Lamplight City* (Detektive Point & Click Adventure)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durchgespielt nach lt. GOG Galaxy 12h 29m. Und jede Sekunde war toll. Ich hab ein solides Point & Click Adventure erwartet, aber das Spiel war meiner Meinung nach mehr, als nur solide. Es war richtig gut. Zwar waren die Rätsel nicht allzu schwer, aber das finde ich völlig okay bei einem Spiel, wo die Story im Vordergrund steht. Mitdenken war dennoch erforderlich und ein paar interessante Entscheidungen gab es auch.

Und die Story war meiner Meinung nach richtig gut. Das Spiel ist zwar in mehrere Einzelfälle unterteilt, die man detektivisch löst, in dem man Beweise sammelt, mit Zeugen und Verdächtigen redet etc, aber es gibt einen roten Faden, der sich durch das komplette Spiel zieht und auch einen befriedigenden Abschluss findet. Einige Loredokumente gibt es auch, z. B. Zeitungsartikel, die mehr Details über die gut ausgearbeitete Spielwelt verraten. Das Ende von Lamplight City fühlte sich an, als hätte ich gerade eine richtig gute Kurzserie gesehen.

Musik, Grafikstil (atmosphärisch düstere, nicht allzu grobpixelige Pixelartszenen in einem geschichtlich alternativen 18. Jahrhundert, ein wenig vom Maler John Atkinson Grimshaw inspiriert) und Voice Acting waren auf richtig gutem Indie Niveau. Der Soundtrack hat mich oft an Dishonored erinnert.

Wieder so ein unerwartetes Adventure Fundstück genau nach meinem Geschmack. Ich find's immer toll, wenn Spiele meiner Erwartungen übertreffen, anstatt umgekehrt.


Jetzt beginnt die Wartezeit auf den *Return to Monkey Island* Release und *Scorn *nächsten Monat. Mal schauen, was ich noch dazwischen schiebe. Morgen kommt zwar noch *Gloomwood *(Spiel im Stil der alten Thief-Teile, gemischt mit Survival Horror)  und das werde ich mir auch direkt kaufen, aber richtig reinknien werde ich mich da erst nach Ende der Early Access Phase.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2022)

mit *the forgotten city (pc) *fertig:
wow, wirklich ein tolles erlebnis! 
als geheimtipp geht die ehemalige skyrim-mod ja inzwischen zwar nicht mehr durch, trotzdem würde ich das spiel auch hier nochmal wirklich jedem ans herz legen, der auf gute geschichten steht. action gibts so gut wie nicht. und wenn doch mal, nix forderndes. sterben ist trotz manchmal etwas hakeliker steuerung so gut wie unmöglich. einen quasi sogar gamebreaking-bug hatte ich: ist aber kein problem - einfach neuen loop gestartet und es funktionierte wieder alles so, wie es sollte. wen die sache mit den loops abschreckt: keine bange, bereits erledigte aufgaben muss man (in aller regel) nicht nochmal machen. das hätte mich nämlich auch extremst genervt. 

noch ein paar fakten: hab ca. 8,5 h gebraucht und das "beste" ende (von 4) erlebt. the forgotten city gibts so weit ich weiß für jede aktuelle plattform (switch aber nur als cloud-version) und kostet um die 25 euro. gut angelegtes geld, finde ich. spielt aber ja eh kaum mehr ne rolle, der nächste sale ist ja nie weit. 

gibt auch ne noclip-doku. falls sich also jd für die entstehung interessiert:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSqHTxgcXiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2022)

Ich spiele mal wieder Stalker. Wie ich das Spiel liebe. 15 Jahre auf dem Buckel aber immer noch genial. Die Atmosphäre und weiteres. Was mich etwas anstinkt ist, daß der Complete Mod von Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl nicht funktionieren will. 

Vanilla startet das Spiel problemlos. Keinerlei Probleme. Mit dem installierten Mod crasht es beim Start immer! an der gleichen Stelle. Zuerst eine kleine schwarze Seite über der großen und dann kurz vor Einblendung von dem THQ-Logo gibts einen CTD zu Steam. Bin mit dem Latein am Ende.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2022)

*Sonic & All-Star Racing Transformed Collection*

Stand nach ca. 13 Stunden:
Den Karriere-Modus mit 2Fach-Sterne-Durchschnitt gemeistert, aber da geht noch mehr. "Schwer" und "Expert" warten noch auf mich. Und selbst dann bin ich noch lange nicht fertig, laut Statistik hab ich gerade mal 40% des gesamten Fortschritts absolviert. Es warten noch Grand-Prix-, Zeitrennen-Modus und der - für einen nunmehr 10 (!) Jahre alten Titel überraschend gut besuchter - Multiplayer-Online-Modus.

So ziemlich das Beste unter Fun-Racern was ich bis dato angefasst hab. Gerade für Solo-Zocker ein Hochgenuss, dank hartnäckiger wie kluger KI, toll designten wie auch sehr lebendiger Strecken, famosen Audiotracks... Dafür lasse ich jedes *Mario Kart* links liegen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. September 2022)

nach the forgotten city darf es mal wieder was dummes sein, dachte ich mir, weshalb ich mal ne knappe stunde in  *gears of war (ue)* reingespielt hab.

und meine fresse, das ist ja wirklich mal so richtig richtig dumm. alleine wie sich diese testosteron-strotzenden muskelberge mit ihren natürlich ultratiefen bass-stimmen pseudo-coole gesprächsfetzen zuwerfen. herrlich! ein einziges cringe-fest. kann beinahe nicht ernst gemeint sein, so peinlich ist das alles.

es sieht noch ganz annehmebar oder sogar gut aus. technisch ists allerdings ne mittlere katastrophe. es ist jetzt nicht unspielbar, aber mein rechner schafft keine stabilen 60 fps in 1080p. das sollte eigentlich mit 'ner base-xbox-one kein problem sein, würde ich behaupten. außerdem grafik-bugs ohne ende. die ki scheint auch so ihre macken zu haben. sowohl gegner als auch mitstreiter bleiben des öfteren mal hängen, oder glitchen in der gegend rum. meine güte, meine güte.

vielleicht spiel ich aber trotzdem weiter. für so ne halbe stunde nebenbei kann man sich das mal geben. ob der ganze cringe irgendwann nicht mal mehr amüsant ist, bleibt aber noch abzuwarten.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (6. September 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> . ob der ganze cringe irgendwann nicht mal mehr amüsant ist, bleibt aber noch abzuwarten.


Also ich als Arnie- und WWF-Fan amüsiere mich bei solchen Games königlich. Bugs wären mir auf der Xbox-version jetzt nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. September 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und meine fresse, das ist ja wirklich mal so richtig richtig dumm. alleine wie sich diese testosteron-strotzenden muskelberge mit ihren natürlich ultratiefen bass-stimmen pseudo-coole gesprächsfetzen zuwerfen. herrlich! ein einziges cringe-fest. kann beinahe nicht ernst gemeint sein, so peinlich ist das alles.


Da dürfte dir CP 2077 an einigen Stellen dann auch missfallen haben ? Also spätestens bei " Schwan*** steht !" als Kampfgebrüll war ich dezent irritiert


----------



## Neawoulf (6. September 2022)

*Gloomwood *(1st Person Retro Stealthspiel im Thief-Stil mit Survivalhorrorelementen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Early Access Version ist letzte Nacht erschienen. Der Access war damit einen Tag earlier, als angekündigt. Eigentlich sollte das erst heute kommen. Wie auch immer: Über solche Dinge will ich mich gar nicht beschweren.

Ich hab vor ca. nem Jahr die Pre-Alpha Demo gespielt und war seitdem ziemlich gehypt auf das Spiel. Und jetzt ist die Early Access Version mit den ersten richtigen Spielgebieten da (die Demo hatte ein extra Gebiet, das nichts mit dem Hauptspiel zutun hat) und die Qual bei mir ist groß. Es ist nämlich genau das, was ich mir gewünscht habe, aber bis zum vollständigen Release dauert es leider noch über ein Jahr, so wie es aussieht.

Ich hab jetzt knapp über ne Stunde gespielt und mich gezwungen aufzuhören, weil ich mir nicht alles vorwegnehmen will. Aber irgendwie ist der Drang groß, doch noch ein bisschen weiter zu spielen.

Ein paar konkrete Gedanken zum Gamedesign:

Der Grafilstil ist nahezu 1:1 Thief 2, allerdings sauberer aufgeführt, da er keine technische Limitierung darstellt, sondern eine künstlerische Limitierung, aus der man das maximale rausholen möchte. Nicht jeder mag den Look, aber ich finde ihn sehr atmosphärisch. Der Mangel an grafischen Details hebt die Details beim Leveldesign hervor. Alles sieht sehr clean, aber nicht steril aus.

Im Gegensatz zu Thief 1 und 2 darf man hier nicht nur schleichen, sondern seine Gegner auch mittels Klinge oder Schusswaffe töten, wenn man das möchte. Hier geht es auch nicht um irgendwelche Stadtwachen oder Wächter in Bankgebäuden und privaten Herrenhäusern, sondern um irgendwelche anscheinend verfluchten Kreaturen, die die Spielwelt bevölkern.

Das Leveldesign ist auch ziemlich gut, aber bisher nicht so ausladend, wie z. B.  in Thief 2. Aber auch in Thief 2 waren die ersten Level relativ übersichtlich, daher hoffe ich mal, dass Gloomwood im späteren Spielverlauf auch noch einige größere Gebiete haben wird.

Was mir aber schon sehr gut gefällt, ist der Aufbau der Spielwelt: Es ist keine offene Welt, aber man bewegt sich auch nicht streng linear durch die Level. Stattdessen gibt es viele Wege und Möglichkeiten Orte und Ziele zu erreichen, vergleichbar eben mit den Thief Spielen oder auch Dishonored oder Prey (2017). Entweder man findet einen Schlüssel, man klettert durch einen Aufzugschacht, man kann Fenster zerschlagen oder durch Lüftungsgitter kriechen. Mancher versteckte Weg zeigt sich erst, wenn man ein wenig genauer hinschaut. Das ist genau die Art von Leveldesign, die ich mag. Und man darf alles selbst erkunden, ohne Questkompass, schwebende Mapmarker etc. Dank schön gezeichneter Karten und individuell gestalteter Räume und Außenbereiche verirrt man sich trotzdem nicht.

Ein wenig schaue ich noch in die Early Access Version rein, aber danach werde ich ungeduldig auf die Vollversion warten. Wenn der Rest des Spiels so gut wird, wie diese ersten Gebiete, dann wird das ein tolles Spiel für Fans von Retro Stealthspielen, aber auch von klassischen Survivalhorrorspielen a la Resident Evil oder Silent Hill.

Genug geschrieben.

*edit* Und jetzt bin ich am grübeln, ob mir vom gleichen Publisher/Entwickler *Amid Evil* oder *DUSK *kaufe. Beides sehr gut bewertete oldschool Shooter. Lange nicht mehr sowas gespielt.


*edit 2*

*DUSK *(schneller Retro 1st Person Shooter im Stil von Quake & Co.)

Gehirn aus der Fassung geschraubt, in die unterste Schublade gelegt, den goldenen Schlüssel umgedreht, Schlüssel dem Hund zu fressen gegeben und den Hund zur Adoption freigegeben  : In 11 Tagen kommt das neue Monkey Island, für die Zeit bis dahin hab ich mir DUSK gekauft. Hirn aus, es wird geballert!

Und das maximal Oldschool im Design der 90er Jahre. Bin gespannt, wie das Spiel ist. Vom Gameplay schwärmen viele und auch das Leveldesign (für mich immer ein wichtiger Faktor) soll toll sein.


----------



## mikeiminternet (10. September 2022)

Steelrising, das neue "Soulslike" vom Entwickler Spiders, die auch Greedfall gemacht haben, macht mir gerade richtig Spaß. Da bleib ich dran.

Hinweis: Es gibt in dem Spiel einen Hilfemodus, mit dem man sich den Schwierigkeitsgrad anpassen kann, sollte der normale zu schwer sein. Es könnte also auch für Leute interessant sein, denen andere Soulslikes bisher zu schwer waren, aber grundsätzlich Interesse hätten.

Steelrising kann man sich sehr einfach machen!


----------



## TheRattlesnake (14. September 2022)

Hab mir um meine neue Quest 2 auszuprobieren mal *L.A. Noire VR Cases *gekauft.
Nach leichten Startschwierigkeiten wegen dem dämlichen Rockstar Social Club lief es dann. Habe aber nicht lange gespielt. Möglich dass das Spiel nur nicht gut umgesetzt ist aber diese Fuchtelsteuerung in VR ist absolut nicht meins.
Am Freitag soll ja die VR Mod für Half Life 2 rauskommen. Das werde ich dann direkt mal probieren. Soll ja ähnlich umgesetzt sein wie HL Alyx. Mal sehen wie das ist.

Ansonsten spiele ich weiterhin *Cyberpunk 2077*. Bin jetzt bei 70 Stunden. Macht immernoch laune. Bei der Hauptstory stehe ich vorm Finale. Mache aber erstmal noch paar Nebenmissionen.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. September 2022)

Da ich aktuell im Wartemodus auf _Return to Monkey Island_ bin (Vorfreude Deluxe!), spiele ich einiges Zeug durcheinander, von dem ich aber wohl erstmal nichts durchspielen werde. Die _Gloomwood Early Access _Version hab ich über 6 Stunden lang gemolken und kann jetzt schon sagen: Wenn kein Wunder geschieht, dann wird das im Releasejahr der Vollversion wohl mein Spiel des Jahres werden. Ich liebe es einfach!


*DUSK* (Retro Shooter)

Ultraschneller Oldschool Egoshooter im Stil der 90er Jahre, stilecht portioniert in 3 Episoden mit jeweils ca. 10 Levels. Macht Spaß und weckt ne Menge Nostalgie. Ein Meisterwerk ist's nicht, aber auf jeden Fall gut geeignet für kurzweilige Shooter Action. Grafisch auf den ersten Blick nicht schön, aber durch das schnelle Gameplay, die Farben usw. erzeugt der Look trotzdem ne tolle Atmosphäre und die extrem niedrig aufgelösten Polygone rutschen in den Hintergrund.


*Mudrunner* (Offroad Simulation)

Mag ich irgendwie lieber, als Snowrunner, obwohl (oder weil?) das Spiel gameplaymäßig simpler ist. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich die alten sowjetischen Fahrzeuge lieber mag, als die US Trucks.


*Automobilista 2* (Rennsimulation)

Ich hab hier mal ne kleine Singleplayer Meisterschaft gestartet mit dem Mini JCW Challenge F56 (ca. 250+ PS, Frontantrieb). Das Ding ist sicher kein Leistungsmonster, aber ich mag solche Fahrzeuge, weil die einfach zu fahren sind und man schnell in die Zweikampfaction mit der KI kommt. Gefahren wird auf diversen britischen Strecken (Brands Hatch, Donington Park, Cadwell Park, Snetterton, Silverstone, Oulton Park), jeweils 15 Min. Renndauer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2022)

*Sonic & All-Star Racing Transformed Collection*

Nach nunmehr 28 Stunden bei 75% Komplettierung angekommen. Alle Grandprix-Turniere in der A-Klasse absolviert, alle Strecken (inklusive der gespiegelten) freigeschaltet. Im Karriere-Modus fehlen mir noch etwa 30 Sterne, diese noch zu holen ist aber ein extrem haariges Unterfangen da die Gegner-KI kein Erbarmen kennt. Hat aber den Vorteil dass wirklich jedes Rennen auf den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgraden bis zur letzten Sekunde spannend bleiben. Hin und wieder ärgerlich wenn man die Pole kurz vor Ende wieder verliert... Frustet mich aber nicht, im Gegenteil, bin froh wenn das Spiel keine Siege verschenkt.


----------



## MarcHammel (16. September 2022)

Ich spiele grad (wieder) *Ghost of Tsushima (Director's Cut)*. In einigen Dingen ist das Spiel anderen Genre-Vertretern haushoch überlegen. Dann stehen dem gegenüber aber die typischen Open World-Sammelaufgaben, die mich bisweilen nur nerven. Vor allem die Fuchsbauten gehen mir mittlerweile auf den Zeiger. Trotzdem lohnt es sich, weil man auch immer was nützliches dabei bekommt. 

Aber Kampfsystem, Atmosphäre, Story, ja auch die Nebenquests, Sound...alles richtig top. Es gibt wenig andere Action Adventures, die das auf dem Niveau drauf haben. Und auf der PS5 sieht es auch immernoch ziemlich gut aus und läuft flüssig.


----------



## golani79 (16. September 2022)

AC Revelations, aber irgendwie hat es nicht wirklich geklickt. Keine Ahnung wieso, doch beim Spielen war ich irgendwie immer genervt.
1,2 und Brotherhood fand ich eigentlich ziemlich nice und unterhaltsam und hab die auch gern gespielt. Revelations fühlte sich hingegen irgendwie zäh an .. bin gespannt, wie mir AC3 dann so gefällt.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. September 2022)

Dank dem Oberkreide DLC und dem Lagunen-Update bau ich grad wieder etwas im Sandbox-Mode von Jurassic World Evolution 2.


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> AC Revelations, aber irgendwie hat es nicht wirklich geklickt. Keine Ahnung wieso, doch beim Spielen war ich irgendwie immer genervt.
> 1,2 und Brotherhood fand ich eigentlich ziemlich nice und unterhaltsam und hab die auch gern gespielt. Revelations fühlte sich hingegen irgendwie zäh an .. bin gespannt, wie mir AC3 dann so gefällt.


Ich fand an Revelations nur den Neuzeitpart nervig. Wo man in dieser komischen Parallelwelt eingesperrt ist und einen Weg herausfinden muß. Der History-Part mit dem hingegen war meiner Meinung nach richtig gut. Mit dem alten Ezio. Und man trifft auch Altair wieder. Aber etwas anders.    Will nicht zu viel spoilern aber 



Spoiler



Altairs Knochen sagen Ezio guten Tag.  


.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. September 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ...


Noch hier?! Hast du es dir doch anders überlegt?


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2022)

Ich komme hier noch nicht weg weil die das blöde Werbefrei-Abo erst einmal canceln müssen. Gekündigt hab ich es.


----------



## Vordack (16. September 2022)

RPG Time - The Legend of Wright

Ein richtig knuffiges originelles RPG-Mischmashmitvielanderem mit viel Handgemalten Zeichnungen und mit sehr viel Liebe entworfen. Laesst mich nicht mehr los und bringt mich immer wieder zum lachen oder schmunzeln.









						Review: RPG Time: The Legend Of Wright - A Flawed But Enchantingly Homemade Adventure
					

It's time for adventure!




					www.nintendolife.com
				








__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=diLgLKbCYLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2022)

Steelrising. Sehr interessantes Setting. Grafisch schön. Nur Soundausgabe etwas buggy. Zum Start hört man Marie Antoinette und deren Freundin so gut wie gar nicht. Nebengeräusche funktionieren perfekt. Und wenn man in Paris die Bäuerin trifft hört man die auch ganz normal. Und die Steamachievements haben eine Macke. Bin in Paris aber Achievements 0.


----------



## mikeiminternet (18. September 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Steelrising. Sehr interessantes Setting. Grafisch schön. Nur Soundausgabe etwas buggy. Zum Start hört man Marie Antoinette und deren Freundin so gut wie gar nicht. Nebengeräusche funktionieren perfekt. Und wenn man in Paris die Bäuerin trifft hört man die auch ganz normal. Und die Steamachievements haben eine Macke. Bin in Paris aber Achievements 0.


Hallo, auf welcher Plattform spielst du ? Ich spiele Steelrising auf der PS5 und habe keinerlei Soundprobleme und auch die Stimmen zu beginn sind einwandfrei zu hören.
---------------------


Am WE habe ich u.a die Demo zu Wo Long Fallen Dynasty gespielt ( aktuell im PSN ) Der Entwickler ist Team Ninja, die auch die Nioh Reihe gemacht haben und die kürzlich sogar auch schon ihr übernächstes Spiel Rice of the Ronin vorgestellt haben.

Jedenfalls braucht WO Long definitiv noch Feinschliff, machte mir aber schon Spaß und wenn Team Ninja das spiel bis Anfang 2023 noch schön glattbügelt, könnte auch dieses spiel was werden. Das Kampfsystem hat nach einer halben Stunde Eingewöhnungszeit jedenfalls gut funktioniert.


----------



## Zybba (18. September 2022)

mikeiminternet schrieb:


> Rice of the Ronin


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. September 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


>


na und? die müssen auch mal was essen


----------



## MichaelG (18. September 2022)

mikeiminternet schrieb:


> Hallo, auf welcher Plattform spielst du ? Ich spiele Steelrising auf der PS5 und habe keinerlei Soundprobleme und auch die Stimmen zu beginn sind einwandfrei zu hören.
> ---------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. Spiele auf PC. Habe aber eine richtige Soundkarte (Soundblaster XA-E5)  und keinen Onboardchip.


----------



## mikeiminternet (19. September 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


>


Ups


----------



## Neawoulf (19. September 2022)

*Return to Monkey Island*

Hab heute knapp drei Stunden reingespielt und es gefällt mir bisher gut. Der Grafikstil ist immer noch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ich find's okay. Zumindest schöner, als _Escape from Monkey Island _und _Tales of Monkey Island_.

Generell enthält das Spiel, zumindest am Anfang, sehr viele Anspielungen, Orteu nd Personen aus den alten Spielen, aber ich hoffe, das wird im Laufe des Spiels weniger und das Spiel entwickelt mehr seinen eigenen Charakter.

Humor und Musik sind toll. Rätsel waren bisher nicht allzu schwer, aber ein wenig Denkarbeit ist auf jeden Fall nötig. Morgen wird weitergezockt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. September 2022)

Ich hab gerade *Mortal Shell* erworben _(bei 75% Steam Rabatt musste ich endlich zuschlagen)_, nachdem jemand hier es mir empfohlen hat, als einer der noch besseren Souls-Klone. Werd morgen damit starten. Erwarte eigentlich erst mal gar nichts, aber grafisch sieht es ja schon recht nett aus.


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2022)

*metal hellsinger (pc)*

ich hab jetzt die ersten 3 levels absolviert.
was soll ich sagen? eine 9/10 (pcgames-test) seh ich da jetzt zumindest _noch_ nicht, nicht mal annähernd. geschweige denn gar einen goty-anwärter (wobei es 2022 vielleicht gar nicht so sehr viele kandidaten gibt). 

ich finds jetzt auch nicht schlecht, wenn man in den flow mit dem takt der musik kommt, isses sogar ziemlich cool. aber irgendwie letzten endes auch ziemlich - haha - eintönig: rein in den raum, paar wellen von dämlichen und nicht sonderlich abwechslungsreichen gegnern killen - nächster raum. selbes spiel von vorne. mir ist schon klar, dass das genau so gewollt ist. und für 20 min zum abreagieren nebenbei vielleicht auch genau das richtige - aber mehr dann halt auch nicht.

grafik würde ich als ok bezeichnen. für einen ego-shooter aber wirklich nix besonderes. doom 2016 sah in meiner erinnerung mindestens 3 klassen besser aus. aber das iss wirklich eher nebensache. dafür ist die performance sehr gut, bugs hatte ich bislang nicht.


----------



## Vordack (20. September 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *metal hellsinger (pc)*
> 
> 
> ich finds jetzt auch nicht schlecht, wenn man in den flow mit dem takt der musik kommt, isses sogar ziemlich cool. aber irgendwie letzten endes auch ziemlich - haha - eintönig: rein in den raum, paar wellen von dämlichen und nicht sonderlich abwechslungsreichen gegnern killen - nächster raum. selbes spiel von vorne. mir ist schon klar, dass das genau so gewollt ist. und für 20 min zum abreagieren nebenbei vielleicht auch genau das richtige - aber mehr dann halt auch nicht.


Ist doch genau richtig fuer die heutige Jugend


----------



## MichaelG (20. September 2022)

So eben mit Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl durch. Hatte das glückliche Ende mit aus dem Atomreaktor herauskommen. Jetzt steht Clear Sky als nächstes auf dem Programm.


----------



## MarcHammel (21. September 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ist doch genau richtig fuer die heutige Jugend


Und für alle anderen auch, die auf sowas stehen. Es muss ja nicht immer mega komplex und ausufernd sein.

Ich erwische mich in letzter Zeit auch immer wieder dabei, dass ich neben meinen Favoriten-Genres auch mehr Spiele suche, die wirklich mal für 20-30 Minuten runterkommen und abreagieren geeignet sind.


----------



## golani79 (21. September 2022)

Return to Monkey Island

Gefällt mir sehr gut bisher - fühlt sich vertraut an. Hat Witz und Charme - der neue Grafikstil gefällt mir auch.
Macht Spaß und erinnert vom Feeling definitiv an die alten Teile 

Ansonsten Nioh  im Coop und Yakuza 7 - wobei Yakuza gerade zäh geht, weil ich wohl einige Levels grinden muss, so wie es aussieht und mich das momentan nicht so motiviert 😂


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *metal hellsinger (pc)*
> 
> ich hab jetzt die ersten 3 levels absolviert.
> was soll ich sagen? eine 9/10 (pcgames-test) seh ich da jetzt zumindest _noch_ nicht...



...und auch nach 3 weiteren levels nicht. inzwischen stellen sich schon ziemliche ermüdungserscheinungen ein. durchspielen werd ichs vielleicht noch. da kommt mir die kürze des spiels durchaus entgegen: bislang steht die uhr bei etwa 4h. keine ahnung, wie der pcg-tester auf 12h gesamtspielzeit kommt. glaub kaum, dass ich für die verbleibenden 3 levels doppelt so lange brauche wie für die bisherigen 6. 

müsste ich eine wertung vergeben, wärs (stand jetzt) wohl so was im bereich einer 6/10.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. September 2022)

*Return to Monkey Island*

Hab's nach lt. Steam 14,8 Stunden durch (hab zwischendurch ein paar Mal pausiert, um mir Tee, Kakao oder ein Malzbier zu holen) und es hat mir Spaß gemacht. Da ich die Monkey Island Spiele über die Jahre immer wieder gespielt oder angeschaut habe, war der Nostalgiefaktor bei mir nicht allzu groß, da die aktuellsten Erinnerungen an die Spiele nicht weit zurückliegen.

Ist evtl. aber auch gut so, denn so war ich besser darauf vorbereitet, dass der Oldschool-Faktor hier relativ gering war. Für mich hat sich das Spiel nicht wie ein Retro Adventure angefühlt, sondern wie ein modernes Indie Point & Click Adventure.

Trotzdem muss ich zugeben: _Thimbleweed Park_ vom gleichen Entwicklerteam vor einigen Jahren hat mir deutlich besser gefallen und an _Monkey Island 1 bis 3_ kommt _Return to Monkey Island_ für mich auch nicht annähernd ran. Trotzdem war es ein nettes Adventure. Keine Enttäuschung, aber ich bin auch froh, dass ich nicht übermäßig gehypt an das Spiel rangegangen bin.

Kurz zusammengefasst: Es war nett, evtl. mit etwas zu vielen Anspielungen an die Klassiker und zu wenig eigenen Ideen. Und die Puzzles hätten gerne ein wenig komplexer verknüpft sein dürfen.


----------



## golani79 (23. September 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Und die Puzzles hätten gerne ein wenig komplexer verknüpft sein dürfen.


Hast du die normale oder schwere Option gespielt?


----------



## Neawoulf (23. September 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hast du die normale oder schwere Option gespielt?


Schwer. Aus MI2 und Thimbleweed Park hab ich gelernt, dass man sonst viel verpasst.


----------



## golani79 (23. September 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Schwer. Aus MI2 und Thimbleweed Park hab ich gelernt, dass man sonst viel verpasst.


Bin mit der normalen unterwegs - hab mir gedacht, die schwere heb ich mir evtl. für nen 2. Durchgang auf.

Ist halt die Frage, wie verschieden die Rätsel da überhaupt sind.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. September 2022)

*Beacon Pines* (Mystery Adventure/Visual Novel)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Moment hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich irgendwie in einer Art Spiele-Warteschleife stecke. Zuletzt die Wartezeit auf _Return to Monkey Island_, aktuell warte ich auf den Release von _Scorn _im nächsten Monat.

Und manchmal blättere ich dabei einfach irgendwelche Listen bei Steam durch und stolpere über Spiele, von denen ich noch nie gehört habe, die mir aber irgendwie auf den ersten Blick sympathisch sind._ Beacon Pines _ist so ein Spiel. Vom Setting her ist es irgendwo zwischen _Night in the Woods  _(alle Protagonisten sind niedlich dargestellte Tierfiguren) und eine gute Portion Stranger Things (typisches Kinder entdecken ein düsteres Mysterium und versuchen dieses aufzuklären Setting).

Konkret geht es hier den jungen Luka, dessen Vater vor einiger Zeit verstorben ist und dessen Mutter anscheinend seit kurzem vermisst wird. Seine Großmutter passt auf ihn auf und er trifft sich mit einem Freund, um eine Ruine in der Nähe zu erkunden, die ehemals zu einer lokalen Düngemittelfirma gehörte. Aber dann geschehen weitere Dinge: Personen verschwinden, merkwürdige Leute tauchen in der kleinen Stadt auf usw.

Spielerisch ist _Beacon Pines_ sehr simpel. Man läuft herum, erkundet schön gezeichnete 2d Hintergründe und unterhält sich mit Leuten, gelegentlich gibt es ein kleines Minispiel. Zwischendurch wird die Geschichte von einer Erzählerin sehr gut vertont vorgetragen. Die Dialoge selbst sind allerdings nicht vertont, vermutlich aus Kostengründen, da _Beacon Pines _ein recht kleines Indie Game ist. Außerdem kann man im Laufe der Handlung Wörter und Ideen sammeln, um an bestimmten Storyeckpunkten Entscheidungen zu treffen.

Hab bisher knapp 2 Stunden gespielt, macht auf jeden Fall Spaß, wenn man auf solche Spiele steht.



golani79 schrieb:


> Bin mit der normalen unterwegs - hab mir gedacht, die schwere heb ich mir evtl. für nen 2. Durchgang auf.
> 
> Ist halt die Frage, wie verschieden die Rätsel da überhaupt sind.


Keine Ahnung, aber ich vermute, dass einige Rätsel einfach komplett fehlen und man stattdessen wichtige Items in der Umgebung findet oder von NPCs bekommt.

An sich starte ich in den meisten Spielen auch auf nem niedrigeren (nicht ganz niedrigen) Schwierigkeitsgrad und drehe den hoch, wenn ich mich unterfordert fühle. Aber bei Point & Click Adventures, die ich in der Regel erstmal nur einmal durchspiele, fange ich gleich auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad an.


----------



## MrFob (27. September 2022)

Hab gestern Abend AC: Valhalla beendet. Jetzt weiss ich auch, wieso Mirage sich um Basim drehen wird. 

Ich hab das Spiel ueber die letzten 2 Jahre immaer mal wieder hier und da fuer einen Monat oder so gespielt (immer wenn grade mal wieder Ubisoft+ umsonst war ). Dadurch, dass es fuer mich so auseinandergezogen war hab ich den Twist am Ende auch absolut nicht kommen sehen.


Spoiler



Ich wusste zwar von ein paar Forenposts anderer Leute, die ich nicht frueh genug abgebrochen habe zu lesen, dass irgendwas mit Basim ist, aber die Verbindung zu Loki hab ich absolut nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt.



Das ENde fand ich aber ziemlich genial, muss ich schon sagen. Ich finde sie haben tatsaechlich das Kunststueck hinbekommen, die Layla Story der letzten drei Teile, die mir bisher noch sehr unzusammenhaengend erschien, so aufzuloesen, dass jetzt alle Teile auch einen gewissen Sinn und Zweck erfuellen. Und dazu stellen sie dann auch noch ENDLICH wieder ein sinnvolle Verbindung zur alten Desmond Story von AC1-3 her. Kudos, da soll noch mal einer sagen Ubisoft kann keine Stories schreiben. Ich hoffe nur, sie bleiben jetzt am Ball und schweifen nicht wieder so komplett ab wie zu Zeiten von Black Flag - Syndicate.
Wenn sie so weiter machen, dann will ich auf jeden Fall nichts mehr hoeren von wegen "die Jetzt-Zeit Story braucht/will doch eh niemand". Doch! Ich will die!

Besonders schoen fnd ich die Szene 



Spoiler



Desmond und Layla, vor dem "Baum". Ich fand diese Interpretation von Ygdrassil als den Baum mit den Veraestelungen der verschiedenen Realitaeten die simuliert werden koennen sehr cool (zumindest hab ich das mal so aufgefasst). Das haben sie ja schon in Origins eingeleitet, mit der Erklaerung, wie die noch nocht kollabierte Quantum Waveform verschiedene Realitaeten zulaesst, die Simuliert werden koennen, und das hier so aufzunehmen, als den sprichwoertlichen "Baum des Lebens" hat halt super gepasst. 

War jetzt hier in der Geschichte nicht so, aber wenn Odin ein Isu war, und er sich - dem Mythos zufolge - fuer 9 Tage an einem Ast des Baumes aufgehaengt hat, als Preis um mehr Wissen zu erlangen, dann waere das die perfekte Metapher dafuer, dass er quasi eine der Simulationen (einem Ast) sehr lange nachgegangen ist. Solche Parallelen finde ich immer schoen und das war es auch, was mich am Anfang so in die Serie gezogen hat und wieso ich auch den Jetzt-Zeit/SciFi Aspekt der Serie immer sehr mochte. 

Ich koennte mir uebrigens vorstellen, dass das geplante AC: Infinity Hub darauf aufbaut, dass Desmund und Layla verschiedene Simulationen verfolgen, die dann die einzelnen Spiele darstellen.



Also, tolles Ende mMn.

Ueberhaupt fand ich, Valhalla hatte einige schoene Stories zu bieten, auch in England. Fand jetzt die Struktur, in jedem Gebiet eine eigene kleine Geschichte zu erzaehlen ganz nett und die meisten dieser Hauptstories waren auch echt gut (zu den Mini-Nebenquest sag ich jetzt mal lieber nichts ).

Also, alles in allem ist Valhalla fuer mich definitiv eines der besseren Assassin's Creeds. Wuerde sagen 8.5/10 Hoerner Met sind da auf jeden Fall drin.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. September 2022)

*Far Cry Primal*

Wohl eines der letzten echten Retail-Spiele welches ich vor ungefähr 5 Jahren oder so gekauft haben muss... Und in all den Jahren hab ich es tatsächlich nicht ein einziges Mal angerührt. Zeit das endlich mal zu ändern. 

Die Urzeit-Welt kann sich auch heute noch erstaunlich gut sehen lassen, und auch die Audiokulisse gibt verdammt viel her. Wenn Ubisoft etwas kann dann richtig atmosphärische Settings kreieren, muss man einfach von neuem bestätigen.
Ich weiss gar nicht mehr genau wann ich das letzte Mal nen Ego-Shooter angefasst hab, jedenfalls SEHR lange her, aber FCP spielt sich im Vergleich zu gängigen Far Crys und Genre-Titeln viel gemütlicher. Kein "Dauergeballer", keine riesigen Gegner-Massen, keine Eile... Ich greife deswegen ausnahmsweise zum Controller und betrachte das Geschehen auf der großen Glotze, was ich bei Shootern sonst normalerweise gar nicht praktiziere.

Takkar weiterjagen. Uggghh!!! ^^


----------



## Loosa (30. September 2022)

Ich habe mal wieder Grounded aufgenommen. Base building survival im Miniformat.

Hatte das gesamte Wochenende damit verbracht, meine erste Festung zu bauen. Ok, aus Gras. Wackelige Feste. Auf einem niedrigen Holzzaun, mitten zwischen Orb Weavers und Wolfsspinnen. Spinnen sind so schon meh, aber wenn die 10x so groß wie du und 10 x so stark, fauchend auf einen zulaufen! Yay, Adrenalin! 

Aber das Spiel ist auch heimelig. Eine nette Hommage an "Liebling, ich habe die Kinder geschrumpft"
Und hoffentlich kriegen wir bald ein 4er Ko-op zum laufen, das Spiel schreit danach. 

Ahso. Aktuell gibt es Grounded noch als Early Access, für €22 oder so. Ab morgen wird es ein full release mit €40. Soll aber auch im Game Pass sein.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (30. September 2022)

Habe heute *Cyberpunk 2077* beendet. 
Welch überraschung, CD Projekt kann doch gute Spiele. 
War für mich tatsächlich ein ziemlicher Überraschungs-Hit.

Laut Steam habe ich knapp 90 Stunden gebraucht.
Hauptmission, alle Nebenmissionen, alle Fixeraufträge. Nur die NCPD Missionen habe ich irgendwann links liegen gelassen.

Hauptmissionen waren OK. Das übliche Problem von Open World Games. So lala Story und kaum interessante Charaktere.
Nebenmissionen waren gut. Die Fixeraufträge waren zwar immer wieder ähnlich aber haben trotzdem laune gemacht.

Die NCPD Missionen waren allerdings wirklich nur Beschäftigung. Laut Lösungsbuch gibt es davon über 300. Da hätte man vielleicht lieber nur 50 oder so machen sollen die dann aber etwas interessanter sind. Z.b. Morde oder Diebstähle wo man Hinweise suchen muss um die Täter zu finden oder sowas.

Der eigentliche Star des Spiels ist wahrscheinlich die Stadt. Die ist echt großartig Designt. Hat viel Spaß gemacht da einfach nur mal rumzulaufen und sich alles anzuschauen.

Über die Technik kann ich nicht groß meckern.
Rein Grafisch ist es wohl das schönste Spiel das ich bisher gespielt habe. Habe die letzten Jahre allerdings auch fast nur Konsole gespielt.
Große Bugs hatte ich keine. Wenn dann nur Kleinigkeiten.
Paar mal schwebten NPC in ihrer Spawnhaltung über der Straße, ein NPC hatte eine unsichtbare Waffe in den Händen, einmal bin ich mit dem Motorrad durch die Wüste gefahren und das Vorderrad ist durch den Boden geglitcht so dass ich nicht mehr lenken konnte. War ärgerlich da es grade während einer Mission war und ich schnell ein anderes Fahrzeug rufen musste.
Sonst wären mir jetzt keine Fehler in erinnerung geblieben.

Als wirklichen Negativpunkt muss ich aber noch die Fahrzeugsteuerung nennen. Die Steuerung der Autos fand ich echt furchtbar. War zu 95% nur mit dem Motorrad unterwegs.

Werde das Ende sicher nochmal mit anderen Entscheidungen spielen. Und dann werde ich mir auch sicher mal die VR Mod ansehen.
Ansonsten freue ich mich auf den DLC nächstes Jahr.

Und irgendwie habe ich nach dem Spiel lust auch Witcher 3 nochmal eine Chance zu geben. Das hatte ich damals auf XBox gespielt aber nach ca. 30 Stunden abgebrochen weil es zu langweilig war. War vor kurzem im Sale und ich habe es mal mitgenommen. Mal schauen....


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. September 2022)

*Devil May Cry 5*

Kurzes Fazit nach den ersten drei Spielstunden. Lohnt sich absolut. Mein letzter Kontakt mit der Serie ist zwar schon gefühlt ewig her, aber dieser Teil hat das Zeug zum Besten der ganzen Serie. Die Technik präsentiert sich auch auf meiner alten Mühle absolut stabil ( ReEngine)
Die Steuerung ist ziemlich intuitiv - jedenfalls für Freunde des Genres. Die Grafik ist gut und zeitgemäß. Lästig ist manchmal wenn die Kamera hinter dem Char verzögert oder zu nah dran ist. Ist aber verschmerzbar, so oft passiert das dann doch nicht. Die Story ist bislang schlüssig, richtet sich aber schon eher an ein Publikum bis 35j und damit passend zum *optisch* *dargestellten* Alter der Protagonisten...ich kanns trotzdem verschmerzen 
Download via STEAM ohne Probleme. Das Synchronisieren des Spielstands hat imo irritierend lange gebraucht.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Session 
Wertung bis jetzt: 88/100


----------



## Loosa (30. September 2022)

Grounded hat mit Version 1.0 ein Intro bekommen. Was die Geschichte aber auch nicht wirklich erklärt?
Außerdem hat es jetzt eine zusammenhängende Questserie. Man kann das Spiel gewinnen. 

Deswegen wurden alle Quests auf Null gesetzt, man startet ganz am Anfang (jetzt jeder Dialog vertont).
_Aber_ alles was man gefunden oder gebaut hat ist weiterhin vorhanden. Fair.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Oktober 2022)

*The Excavation of Hob's Barrow *(ehemals _Incantamentum_, düsteres Horror/Mystery Point & Click Adventure)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anfang des Jahres habe ich schon die Incantamentum-Demo gespielt (und ein paar Screenshots im Pixelkunst-Thread gepostet) und die Atmosphäre und Grafik haben mir sehr gut gefallen. Da sich wohl viele den originalen Namen nicht merken konnten, hat man das Spiel im Laufe der Entwicklung umbenannt.

Aber zum Spiel selbst: The Excavation of Hob's Barrow ist ein klassisches Point & Click Adventure im Stil von Lucas Arts, Wadjet Eye Games oder auch der Black Mirror Reihe (die Adventurespiele, nicht die Serie). Thematisch ist der Vergleich mit Black Mirror wohl der passendste, auch wenn die Pixelart-Grafik stilistisch eher an Lucas Arts' Indiana Jones & the Fate of Atlantis, The Dig oder Wadjet Eye Games' Blackwell Reihe erinnert.

Zur Story: Thomasina Bateman ist Archäologin im London des 19. Jahrhunderts. Eines Tages erhält sie einen Brief aus einem kleinen Dorf, dessen Schreiber ihr anbietet ihr einen noch unerforschten Grabhügel irgendwo in Englands Moorlandschaften, in der Nähe des abgelegenen Dorfes Bewlay, das erst seit wenigen Monaten eine Zugverbindung hat, zu zeigen.
Bei nächster Gelegenheit macht sie sich mit dem Zug auf den Weg in das kleine Dorf, dessen Bewohner nicht gerade begeistert vom neuen Bahnhof und neuen Menschen sind, um dort im örtlichen Gasthaus ihren Kontaktmann zu treffen. Hier beginnt das Abenteuer.

Das Gameplay ist klassisch Point & Click mit einigen Inventarrätseln und vielen meiner Meinung nach gut geschriebenen und nicht unnötig gestreckten Dialogen. Der Fokus liegt allerdings nicht auf den Rätseln, sondern vor allem auf der Geschichte. Die Sprecher (engl. Vertonung von Wadjet Eye Games) machen allesamt einen für Indieverhältnisse sehr guten Eindruck. Atmosphäre und Grafikstil (wenn man auf Pixelart steht) sind auch toll.

Hab bisher knapp 3 Stunden gespielt und mir gefällt das Spiel bisher sehr gut.


----------



## MarcHammel (3. Oktober 2022)

Mittlerweile suchte ich *Demon's Souls* (Remake).

Was Bluepoint Games da grafisch beim Remake abgeliefert hat, ist beeindruckend. Manchmal stand ich einfach nur da und hab die Umgebung begutachtet. Und es spielt sich auch sehr gut, obwohl das Grundgerüst mittlerweile 13 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Es macht auf jedenfall echt viel Spaß und gehört aktuell zu meinen Favoriten auf der PS5.

Allerdings muss ich trotzdem sagen, dass Dark Souls das bessere Souls-Spiel ist. Schon allein aufgrund der mehr oder weniger zusammenhängenden Welt. Ein Dark Souls-Remake von Bluepoint Games würde ich ohne zu zögern kaufen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Oktober 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ein Dark Souls-Remake von Bluepoint Games würde ich ohne zu zögern kaufen.


Ich hoffe die haben dich gehört.


----------



## MarcHammel (3. Oktober 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die haben dich gehört.


Mit Shadow of the Colossus und Demon's Souls haben die Jungs und Mädels ja bewiesen, dass sie gute Remakes drauf haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2022)

*Far Cry Primal*

Mit zunehmender Spieldauer kommen langsam neue "nützliche Tools" hinzu:
Die Eule ist sehr praktisch um Gegner zu markieren, was bei der Dichte der Steinzeit-Flora und -Fauna ungemein hilfreich ist, denn sonst erkennt man diese - und auch gefährliches Getier - oft zu spät.
Und das erste gezähmte Vieh gibt es auch schon. Zum Glück nicht zu übermächtig, der Gesundheitszustand von Wolf und Co. muss stets im Auge behalten werden.

Macht schon ungemein viel Spaß das Ganze, und trotzdem ist es spielerisch ein schöner Gegenpol zu den Standard-Far Crys mit Jetzt-Setting. 

Edit:
Die erteilte USK16-Reigabe ist für mich selbst heute noch sehr wunderlich, in Sachen Härte und blutiger Details ist FCP nicht weniger zimperlich als seine Franchise-Geschwister. Allein die kannibalistischen Vorlieben der Udams würden das rote Siegel rechtfertigen.


----------



## Weissbier242 (4. Oktober 2022)

Shatterline, brauch erst mal kein COD mehr  DAs macht schon im EA mehr bock.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Oktober 2022)

*The Plague Doctor of Wippra *(Pixelart Point & Click Adventure)

Da ich im Moment irgendwie im Point & Click Wahn bin und mir die Demo gefallen hat, hab ich mir auch noch dieses kleine Spiel gekauft, das vor einigen Tagen erschienen ist.

Der sehr grobpixelige Grafikstil erinnert stark an The Last Door, ist aber nicht ganz so düster, da es sich hier auch nicht um ein Horrorspiel im klassischen Sinne handelt. Die um sich greifende Pest kann man allerdings schon als Horror bezeichnen. Darum geht es hier. Man spielt einen Arzt, der im Mittelalter in die deutsche Stadt Wippra zieht und dort in einem Krankenhaus einen verstorbenen Kollegen ersetzen soll.

Das Ganze fühlt sich relativ authentisch an was Setting, Story, Dialoge usw. angeht. Allerdings erzählt sich die Handlung bisher auch ein bisschen trocken. Die Geschichte ist an sich nicht schlecht erzählt, aber irgendwie packt es mich bisher nicht nicht so ganz. Aber evtl. kommt das ja noch?

Rätsel sind auf jeden Fall gut designt, und wie üblich: Den Grafikstil muss man natürlich mögen. Ich mag ihn.



*The Excavation of Hob's Barrow* (Horror Point & Click Adventure)

Durchgespielt! Hat knapp unter 10 Stunden gedauert und ich habe jede Minute geliebt. Das Spiel fühlt sich an wie eine Mischung aus den Horrorgeschichten, die man in alten Büchern findet, und dem Look & Feel eines Point & Click Adventures aus der ersten Hälfte der 90er Jahre. Vor allem an Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis musste ich häufiger denken. Trifft alles meinen Geschmack 100%ig.

Atmosphäre, Vertonung (englisch), Story, Rätseldesign, Grafikstil, Musik... alles passt perfekt zusammen. Ich glaube, das hier könnte einer meiner All Time Favorites unter den Horror Adventures werden, zusammen mit Spielen wie Black Mirror 1 (2003) und The Last Door Season 1 & 2.


*Beacon Pines *(Mystery Adventure/Visual Novel)

Ebenfalls durchgespielt. Auch ein sehr schönes Adventure, allerdings sehr viel moderner, als The Excavation of Hob's Barrow. Kein wirklicher Horror, aber auf jeden Fall Mystery. Hier gibt es keine Rätsel im eigentlichen Sinne (ab und zu ein kleines Minispiel), aber dafür auch eine spannende Geschichte, viele liebenswerte Charaktere und schöne, handgezeichnete 2d Grafik.

Story handelt von Kindern, die einem Geheimnis um verschwundene Personen, eine rätselhafte Düngemittelfirma und eine Umweltkatastrophe in ihrer Kleinstadt auf die Schliche kommen. Sie beginnen auf eigene Faust zu forschen und entdecken... Schlimmes. Ich will nichts verraten, falls es hier jemand spielen möchte.

Charaktere sind nicht vertont, aber die Kapiteleinleitungen und einige Beschreibungen werden von einer Geschichtenerzählerin sehr gut (auf englisch) vorgetragen. Die Geschichte hatte ihre emotionalen Momente. Für nen völligen Blindkauf hat sich's sehr gelohnt. Das Spiel hat mich ein wenig an Night in the Woods erinnert, das mir vor einigen Jahren noch ne Ecke besser gefallen hat.


2022 ist bisher wirklich ein tolles Jahr für herausragende Adventures.


----------



## MarcHammel (11. Oktober 2022)

*WoW: Wrath of the Lich King (Classic)*
Eigentlich wollte ich ja gar nicht mehr damit anfangen (Asche auf mein Haupt) und es ist fraglich, ob ich es langfristig spielen werde. Aber irgendwie hat mich die Lust doch wieder gepackt und nun bin ich mit meinem DK in Nordend unterwegs. Was soll ich sagen? Es macht noch genauso viel Spaß, wie damals.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2022)

*Far Cry Primal *

Stück für Stück wird die Karte aufgedeckt, das Dorf bekommt mehr Zulauf an Einwohnern, Außenposten werden möglichst lautlos bzw. unentdeckt erobert, es folgen langsam neue "Haustiere" die mir wortwörtlich aus der Hand fressen... Typische Ubisoft-Routine. Aber diese Routine mag ich, da mach ich keinen Hehl draus. 

Nur eine nervige Sache hat so gar nichts mit Spielspaß zu tun:
In Visionen ein Mammut lenken und Gegner plätten nachdem ich das Zaubergesöff - Udam-Augäpfel inklusive  - des Schamanen (regelmäßig) runterwürge... Warum kann Ubi solche sinnfreien "Gameplay-Erweiterungen" nicht einfach sein lassen... 

Ein Hingucker ist FCP aber immer wieder, egal in welchem Kartenabschnitt und egal zu welcher Tageszeit.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Oktober 2022)

*The Plague Doctor of Wippra* (Point & Click Adventure mit authentischem Mittelalter Setting)

Hab ich ja weiter oben schon was zu geschrieben. Hab's jetzt endlich durchgespielt (unter 2h), nachdem ich ca. ne Woche pausiert habe, da ich gespoilert wurde und daraufhin die Lust verlor. 

Wie auch immer: Nettes kleines Point & Click Adventure mit (aus meiner Sicht) wirklich schöner Pixelart Grafik und tollem Klaviersoundtrack. Die Story konnte mich aber irgendwie nicht so richtig mitreißen. Fühlte sich irgendwie nach ner kurzen interaktiven Geschichtsdoku an, nicht nach nem spannenden Abenteuer. Alles sehr authentisch, aber nicht sehr mitreißend erzählt. 

Trotzdem ganz nett für einen oder zwei Abende, vor allem wenn man sich für Geschichte interessiert und die Pixelart Grafik mag. An das grafisch ähnliche The Last Door kommt es in meinen Augen aber bei weitem nicht ran. Aber auf der anderen Seite: The Last Door Season 1 und 2 gehören zu meinen Lieblingshorrorspielen. Da kommen ohnehin nur sehr wenige Spiele für mich dran.



*Scorn* (1st Person Horror Adventure mit verstörendem SciFi Setting)

Länger nicht gespielt, da ich aktuell ein wenig mit Schmerzen zu kämpfen habe und daher lieber gemütlich pointe & clicke. Aber mir macht das Spiel nach den ersten 4 1/2 Stunden immer noch Spaß, selbst wenn ich nur rumlaufe und mir die Spielwelt anschaue. Das Art Design ist atemberaubend schön und gleichzeitig verstörend.

Rätsel sind an sich gut designt und die Spielwelt vom Aufbau her gut gemacht, aber für meinen Geschmack etwas zu linear. Da ich das Spiel immer wieder gerne mit der Myst Reihe oder Obduction von Cyan Worlds vergleiche: Eine etwas offenere Spielwelt, wo man mehr parallel tun kann, hätte ich in Scorn gut gefunden. 

Die Kampfmechaniken könnten auch besser sein, aber ich sehr das hier ähnlich, wie bei Kingdom Come Deliverance: Es ist kein Actionspiel und man spielt auch keinen starken Krieger/Soldaten. Von daher hab ich auch kein Problem damit auch gegen "leichte" Gegner ein wenig zu fluchen.

Nervig finde ich das Speichersystem. Jederzeit laden und speichern zu können wäre toll, zumindest bestimmte Speicherorte wären auch nett gewesen. Aktuell hab ich einfach keine Ahnung, wann und wo das Spiel speichert. Hoffe, da wird noch was nachgepatcht, damit man zumindest angezeigt bekommt, wo das Spiel speichert.



*Unusual Findings* (Mystery Point & Click Adventure mit 80er Retro Setting)

Gerade erst gekauft, daher noch nicht angespielt. Aber die Demo habe ich Anfang des Jahres gespielt und die hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen.

Die Story ist klassisch klischeehaft: Jugendliche entdecken eine Verschwörung, die möglicherweise mit Außerirdischen zutun hat und sind natürlich die Einzigen, die irgendwie dagegen vorgehen können. Das ist nicht sehr einfallsreich, soll es aber auch nicht sein. Dafür fängt das Spiel den 80er Jahre Geist perfekt ein und ich gehe davon aus, wer Pixelart Adventures wie Maniac Mansion, Zak McKracken, Thimbleweed Park & Co. gerne gespielt hat und Serien/Filme wie Stranger Things, Die Goonies, E. T. usw. mochte, macht hier nicht viel falsch. Das ist einfach spielbare Nostalgie für 80er "Kinder".


----------



## MarcHammel (23. Oktober 2022)

*A Plague Tale: Requiem*
So richtig weiß ich nicht, was ich von dem Spiel halten soll.

Optisch ist es ein richtiges Brett und die Figuren sind alle auch sehr schön geschrieben. Die Atmosphäre ist ziemlich geil und die Gebiete sind richtig schön detailliert gestaltet - wenn auch recht statisch.

Die Story plätschert aber vor allem zu Beginn wirklich etwas vor sich hin und wird u.a. durch teils unlogisch lange Wege ganz schön in die Länge gezogen. Sie zieht dann aber trotzdem gut an. Auch spielerisch fühlt es sich etwas unrund an und man ist oft recht eingeschränkt. Warum ich nur an vorgegebenen Stellen irgendwo hoch und runter klettern kann (und auch nur, wenn ich keine Fackel trage), erschließt sich mir aufgrund der vergleichsweise linearen Gebiete nicht wirklich. Da wäre doch etwas mehr Freiraum möglich gewesen.

Auch die Performance lässt zu wünschen übrig. Von 140fps bis 55fps war da alles dabei. Das Spiel krankt auch an dem ein oder anderen Nachladeruckler und auch Fehler in der deutschen Lokalisation.

Es ist weit von "schlecht" entfernt, aber spielerisch auch von "sehr gut"  weit entfernt. Würde ich einen Vergleich zu The Last of Us Part 2 ziehen, würde ich sagen, dass TLoU2 das spielerisch eindeutig bessere Action Adventure ist. Auch was die Animationen angeht, ist TLoU2 eine ganz andere Liga. Dafür kann A Plague Tale: Requiem mit den besseren Charakteren und der besseren Story punkten, was für mich schon mal viel wert ist.

Aber Spaß macht es trotzdem und ich werd's weiter spielen.


----------



## golani79 (23. Oktober 2022)

*Baldurs Gate EE*

Hab die Tage endlich Baldurs Gate durchgespielt.
Hatte das ja früher auch schon - genauso wie Teil 2, Icewind Dale etc. aber nie wirklich gespielt geschweige denn durchgespielt 

Hat mich gut unterhalten und ich hab ca. 60 Stunden daran gespielt - inkl. der zusätzlichen Inhalte (Durlags Tower & Co.)

Wollte ich länger schon spielen, hat aber iwie nie wirklich gepasst. Jetzt werd ich so nach und nach die DnD Spiele nachholen.
Hab auch schon mit BG2 EE angefangen


----------



## EvilReFlex (24. Oktober 2022)

Den DLC "A Game of Winter" von Dungeons 2 durchgespielt. 
Ich mag Dungeons 2 und 3 echt sehr und freue mich schon auf Teil 4! 
(Teil 1 war Mist) 

Doom 64 auch endlich mal durchgespielt und die Zusatzmissionen auch gleich. 
Die ersten Level waren etwas abschreckend öde, aber der Rest vom Spiel ist genial.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Oktober 2022)

*Need for Speed Underground 2 *(Open World Tuning Racer)

Würde ich gerne spielen, leider kann mein Laufwerk die alte Disk nicht mehr einlesen  Ich hab sowas von Bock auf das Spiel, daher spiele ich schon mit dem Gedanken mir als  (alles andere, als würdigen) "Ersatz" Most Wanted 2012 oder NFS 2015 zu kaufen. Leider scheinen beide kürzlich funktionsunfähig gepatcht worden zu sein. "Toll"!

Es ist doch zum heulen! Warum kann EA nicht die alten Titel für je 5 EUR anbieten? Zur Not würde ich sogar 10 bezahlen. Forza Horizon ist zwar nett, aber hat einfach nicht die richtige Atmosphäre. Wie auch immer: Da ich's nicht spielen kann, habe ich mir statt dessen...


*Frog Detective 3: Corruption at Cowboy County *("Walking Simulator"/Visual Novel)

... gekauft. Objektiv gesehen ist das Spiel simpelstes Indie Niveau, aber der Soundtrack, der Dialoghumor und die Einfachheit haben Teil 1 und 2 für ich irgendwie zu so einer Art modernem Kultklassiker gemacht.

Evtl. liegt's auch mit daran, dass mich das Pseudo Noir Detektiv Setting mit der jazzigen Musik irgendwie ein wenig an Sam & Max - Hit the Road erinnert. Einer meiner Lieblingsklassiker von Lucas Arts.


----------



## MarcHammel (2. November 2022)

Hab mir aus purer Neugierde mal *The Last of Us Part 1* gekauft. 
Große Erwartungen an das Remake hatte ich nicht. Es ist halt 1:1 das Original, nur in bedeutend besserer Grafik. Wenn es Änderungen im eigentlichen Spielgeschehen gibt, dann sind die nicht bemerkbar. Was etwas schade ist, da aus einem sehr guten Spiel vlt. ein noch besseres geworden wäre. Es hätte nicht mal viel gebraucht, damit sich das Spiel nicht mehr ganz so altbacken spielt. 

Macht trotzdem Spaß und wer das Original nie gespielt hat und eine PS5 besitzt, der kann guten Gewissens zugreifen.


----------



## Chemenu (3. November 2022)

Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor

Hab schon über 25 Spielstunden beisammen und jetzt erst die zweite Map freigeschaltet.  Das Spiel ist wesentlich länger und Grind-lastiger als ich erwartet hatte. Kann jetzt auch nicht sagen, dass mich das Nemesis System groß begeistert. Ich hab das Gefühl es hat einfach Null Auswirkung. Die Gegner respawnen in Sichtweite und auch die Captains werden sofort wieder nachbesetzt. Dadurch hab ich dauernd das Gefühl, dass meine Schnetzelorgien völlig sinnlos sind. Mal schauen ob ich bis zum Ende der Story durchhalte oder ob es mir dann doch zu eintönig wird den 84. Captain / Warchief zu plätten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2022)

*Far Cry Primal*

Ich denke ich höre nach fast 30 Stunden auf. Eigentlich fehlt mir nur noch der Endkampf gegen Ull, aber ich hasse solche Bosskämpfe wo parallel gefühlt unendliche Verstärkung in meinem Rücken fällt und der Big Boss ohnehin schon schwer kleinzukriegen ist. Solche Finale bereiten mir mehr Frust als Spaß. Schade, denn ansonsten ist FCP wirklich ein sehr atmosphärischer, frischer Shooter...

Ich nehme den Rückzug aus der Steinzeit deshalb als guten Anlass um mal wieder das SteamDeck auszupacken. Hab heute ein Schnäppchen wahrgenommen und mir *AfterParty* erlaubt. Nach *Oxenfree* war ich schon lange daran interessiert - ich mag den Stil der Entwickler sehr - und da mittlerweile auch deutsche Untertitel verfügbar sind bietet sich das mehr als an.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (4. November 2022)

Bayonetta 3
Unglaublich gutes Action-Brett, das im Vergleich zum Vorgänger es schafft, in Allem, auch in der Präsestation und Übertriebenheit, noch eine Schippe draufzulegen. Die neue Stimme finde ich sehr angenehm und mir gefällt die gebotene Vielfalt enorm gut, bis auf minimale Ruckler in den Zwischensequenzen läuft das Geschehen butterweich. Für mich geht Action schlicht nicht besser.

Tormented Souls
Hab' ich jetzt lange vor mich hergeschoben, da mit dem Kauf einer Xbox zu den vielen Switch-Games so viel dazukam, aber kann sagen, dass ich mich gerade auf der Switch in die Hochzeit des Survival-Horrors zurückversetzt fühle. Ich besitze den Titel auch auf Xbox, mir gefällt aus Nostalgiegründen die optisch etwas schwächere Switch-Version komischerweise aber besser. Die Kulissen von Resident Evil und Silent Hill treffen hier aufeinander und das Ganze hat wie die Vorbilder eben auch eine richtig coole schaurig-traschige Note.
Kurz: ich liebe es.

Mount&Blade 2
Ich bin da noch bei der Eingewöhnungsphase. Ist auf jedem Fall schicker als der erste Teil, nur hätte man ein wenig besser auf Konsole anpassen können. Die Steuerung ist nun wirklich nicht sonderlich gut gelungen. Warum ich, wenn ich mich für einen eher Schwertlastigen Kämpfer entschieden habe trotzdem mit Pfeil und Bogen kämpfen muss, das gilt es herauszufinden.


----------



## Zybba (4. November 2022)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Warum ich, wenn ich mich für einen eher Schwertlastigen Kämpfer entschieden habe trotzdem mit Pfeil und Bogen kämpfen muss, das gilt es herauszufinden.


Warum "muss"? Du hast doch die freie Wahl.
Oder geht es um dein Startequipment?


----------



## DarkSamus666 (4. November 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Warum "muss"? Du hast doch die freie Wahl.
> Oder geht es um dein Startequipment?


Yepp, der erste Kampf, da hab ich nur Pfeil und Bogen gehabt und das Duell mit dem Banditenführer war halt damit schnell zu seinen Gunsten entschieden.


----------



## Zybba (4. November 2022)

Ah, ok.
Ich glaube im Bilschirm bei der Charaktererstellung siehst du deine Ausrüstung. Verstehe aber, dass du da vnicht drauf geachtet hast.
Wobei auch das Duell optional war. Hättest auch einfach mit der ganzen Truppe kämpfen können.


----------



## golani79 (6. November 2022)

*Mafia Remake *

War ganz cool, die Geschichte von Tommy nochmal in einem aufpoliertem Lost Heaven zu erleben.

Finde aber, dass die alte Version irgendwie mehr Charme hatte. Kann nicht genau sagen was, aber irgendwas hat mir in dem Remake gefehlt - hat sich während des Spielens einfach ein wenig anders angefühlt als das Original.

Dennoch schönes Remake


----------



## MarcHammel (10. November 2022)

Gestern Abend *God of War: Ragnarök* runtergeladen und sogleich ein paar Stunden gespielt. Ich muss wohl sagen, dass mein erster Eindruck richtig gut ist und das Spiel genau das zu sein scheint, was ich mir gewünscht habe.

Optisch ist es bombe und der Performance-Modus spielt sich schön fluffig. Die Bildqualität in diesem Modus ist sehr gut und ich habe mehrfach rum probiert. Einen signifikanten Unterschied erkenne ich rein optisch zwischen beiden Modi nicht.

Edit: Das Wochenende hab ich gesuchtet, wie n Bekloppter. Nach etwas über 20h Spielzeit muss ich ein folgendes vorläufiges Fazit ziehen: Geiles Game. Richtig geil. Epischster Kackscheiß, den ich jemals gesehen habe und ich bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht. 

Spaß beiseite: Das Spie leistet sich wirklich kaum Schnitzer. Jedenfalls keine groben. Die Entwickler haben hier echt was gutes abgeliefert.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. November 2022)

*Dirt Rally 2.0*

Gestern Abend hab ich nach längerer Zeit mal wieder Dirt Rally 2.0 ausgebuddelt und es macht immer noch Spaß ohne Ende, auch wenn es leider immer noch einige technische Probleme gibt (Lenkradrotation passt bei vielen Autos nicht, keine Mausunterstützung in den Menüs etc.).

Aber davon abgesehen macht das Fahren einfach Laune und Grafik und Sound machen auch heute noch einen sehr guten Eindruck. Manche der Strecken verzeihen wirklich gar nichts, gerade mit schnelleren Autos. 

Am meisten Spaß machen mir aber immer noch ältere Hecktriebler, wie der BMW M3 E30 oder der Opel Ascona. Oder der Golf 2 mit Frontantrieb. Man braucht hier keine aufgeladenen Gruppe B Allradmonster oder moderne Rallyautos, um Spaß zu haben. 200 PS reichen völlig auf den engen Strecken.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. November 2022)

*Dishonored 2*
Hatte ja vor einiger Zeit den ersten Teil nochmal gespielt. Jetzt war der zweite Teil dran. Damals zum Release hatte ich mit Emily und mit Fokus auf Stealth gespielt. Jetzt habe ich Corvo genommen. Wollte jetzt zwar mehr Actionlastig spielen aber hab schnell gemerkt dass mir das eher wenig spaß macht also habe ich wieder mehr auf Stealth gespielt allerdings diesmal alle Gegner direkt getötet anstatt wie damals zu betäuben. 
Hat mir aber wieder sehr gut gefallen. 

*The Witcher 3*
Derzeit mein Hauptspiel. Hatte ich damals zum Release ca. 30-40 Stunden gespielt und dann abgebrochen weil es zu langweilig wurde. Ist also mein zweiter versuch. Diesmal auf PC. Bis jetzt (nach ca. 15 Stunden) ist es noch Ok aber die Punkte die mich damals schon gestört haben stören mich immernoch. Allem voran die Spielwelt die für meinen Open World Geschmack einfach zu leer ist. Aber mal schaun ob ich es diesmal durchspielen werde.

*Subnautica*
Hatte ich vor kurzem mal im Sale mitgenommen. Klang interessant. Hatte aber keinerlei Erwartungen. Hab jetzt knapp 10 Stunden gespielt und finde es ganz gut. Scheint aber auch wieder so ein Zeitfresser-Spiel zu sein.


----------



## Zybba (15. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Wollte jetzt zwar mehr Actionlastig spielen aber hab schnell gemerkt dass mir das eher wenig spaß macht


Woran lag es?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. November 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Woran lag es?


Ist eigentlich generell nicht so meine Art solche Spiele zu spielen. Hatte es mir hier nur mal vorgenommen um nicht genau so wie bei meinem ersten Durchgang zu spielen und andere Kräfte bzw. Ausrüstung auszuprobieren. Aber hab mich nach den ersten beiden Leveln wieder davon verabschiedet. Bei solchen Spielen gehe ich lieber leise vor. Viel schleichen, Gegner auskundschaften, Leichen verstecken....


----------



## golani79 (15. November 2022)

*Assassin's Creed Valhalla *

So, nach 76h jetzt beendet.
Hat mich größtenteils ganz gut unterhalten, wobei es manchmal halt schon ziemlich repetetiv war und teils waren die Quests auch nur solala. Aber sei es drum - die Atmosphäre hat gepasst.

War schon cool, mal nen Wikinger zu spielen und ab und an Mal zu plündern und nicht nur stealthy vorzugehen 😅

Paar Sachen hatte ich noch offen, aber nachdem ich die Story beendet hatte, hatte ich jetzt nicht mehr wirklich die Motivation dafür.


----------



## golani79 (16. November 2022)

*God of War Ragnarok
*
Hab damit jetzt angefangen - bisher ca ne Stunde auf dem Zähler.
Toller und auch 



Spoiler



emotionaler


 Einstieg.

Macht Spaß und auch gleich Lust auf mehr - das und Elden Ring sind wohl meine 2 persönlichen GotY


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2022)

*AfterParty*

Vermutlich zu 2/3 damit fertig. Ähnlichkeiten zwischen diesem Spiel und "Oxenfree" sind nicht zu leugnen:
Tonnenweise Dialoge, viel Gelaufe, kurze Minispiele, simple "Rätsel"... Doch tonal sind beide so unterschiedlich wie Tag und Nacht. War "Oxenfree" ein hochspannender und schockreicher Mystery-Thriller, geht "AfterParty" stark ins Humoristische. Aber WIE! Ist schon lange her für mich dass es inmitten unzähliger Konversationen so derb, so absurd, so ein-/zweideutig, so versaut und so irre zugeht. Ich könnte mich regelmäßig wegschmeissen vor Lachen. Die Dialogschreiber habens echt drauf.


----------



## AB5TAUB3R (17. November 2022)

*DeadByDaylight*

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum ich es nach über 1,5k Stunden immer noch spiele....  
Dabei bin nicht mal masochistisch veranlagt, vielleicht hängt es mit der der steilen Lernkurve zusammen, wer weiß.
Zumindest stieg der Ehrgeiz stark, als ich vor einem Jahr herausfand, dass meine damaligen Mates mich nur zum abfarmen der Punkte brauchten um aufzsteigen, während mir das Game von denen falsch beigebracht wurde und so gut wie nie das offene Gate sah...
ca. 400 stunden damit in die Tonne gekloppt....
Und jetzt bin ich sicher nicht der beste, aber gut genug um auch Interaktionen mit dem Killer zu überleben und zu entkommen. 

Ok.... das ist der Grund warum ich das noch spiele...


----------



## Rabowke (17. November 2022)

Ich wollt erst WTF bei dieser Spielzeit schreiben, doch dann hab ich kurz gestockt und mir überlegt was wohl WoW Classic anzeigt, wenn ich /played eingebe!


----------



## AB5TAUB3R (17. November 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich wollt erst WTF bei dieser Spielzeit schreiben, doch dann hab ich kurz gestockt und mir überlegt was wohl WoW Classic anzeigt, wenn ich /played eingebe!


du musst rechnen, dass ich alleine dieses jahr schon fast 1000 stunden dbd gespielt habe XD
Und ja ich habe einen Job, eine Lebensgefährtin, die auch mitspielt und nein wir haben keine Kinder XD


----------



## Bast3l (18. November 2022)

AB5TAUB3R schrieb:


> *DeadByDaylight*
> ...
> Zumindest stieg der Ehrgeiz stark, als ich vor einem Jahr herausfand, dass meine damaligen Mates mich nur zum abfarmen der Punkte brauchten um aufzsteigen, während mir das Game von denen falsch beigebracht wurde und so gut wie nie das offene Gate sah...


Name ist nicht Programm


----------



## AB5TAUB3R (18. November 2022)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Name ist nicht Programm


mittlerweile mache ich mich öft aus dem Staub


----------



## Chemenu (20. November 2022)

Hab gestern nach ca. 36 Stunden Shadow of Mordor beendet. Ich hatte eine epische Schlacht mit Bossfight erwartet, dann war das Spiel nach einem easy peasy QT Event vorbei.  Ich war von dem Spiel im ganzen eher enttäuscht, nur die Grafik hat sich gut gehalten. Nemesis System völlig überbewertet und irrelevant. Ob ich Shadow of War nach der Erfahrung jemals installieren werde steht in den Sternen.

Dann hab ich mal zum ersten Mal seit 2018 wieder Kingdom Come gestartet, zum ersten Mal auf dem aktuellen Gaming PC. 4K läuft nun absolut flüssig mit Very High Details und das Spiel sieht immer noch unfassbar gut aus.   Für mich eines der schönsten Spiele. Ich werd da sicher wieder einsteigen und weiter spielen über den Winter. Werde aber sicher einige Stunden brauchen um da wieder so richtig rein zu kommen.


----------



## MarcHammel (20. November 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mal zum ersten Mal seit 2018 wieder Kingdom Come gestartet, zum ersten Mal auf dem aktuellen Gaming PC. 4K läuft nun absolut flüssig mit Very High Details und das Spiel sieht immer noch unfassbar gut aus.   Für mich eines der schönsten Spiele. Ich werd da sicher wieder einsteigen und weiter spielen über den Winter. Werde aber sicher einige Stunden brauchen um da wieder so richtig rein zu kommen.


Wünsche dir viel Spaß. Das Spiel sieht nicht nur schön aus, es ist auch ein verdammt gutes Spiel. 

Verdammt, jetzt hab ich Bock drauf. Gleich nach God of War: Ragnarök schmeiß ich es wieder rein.


----------



## Chemenu (21. November 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wünsche dir viel Spaß. Das Spiel sieht nicht nur schön aus, es ist auch ein verdammt gutes Spiel.
> 
> Verdammt, jetzt hab ich Bock drauf. Gleich nach God of War: Ragnarök schmeiß ich es wieder rein.


Danke, Dir ebenso. ^^ So ganz neu ist mir das Spiel ja nicht, hab da auch schon 130h auf der Uhr.  Die ganzen DLCs kenne ich aber noch nicht und auch einige Missionen der Hauptstory sind noch offen.


----------



## MarcHammel (21. November 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Danke, Dir ebenso. ^^ So ganz neu ist mir das Spiel ja nicht, hab da auch schon 130h auf der Uhr.  Die ganzen DLCs kenne ich aber noch nicht und auch einige Missionen der Hauptstory sind noch offen.


Da hast du aber gut gespielt, wenn du nicht mal die Hauptstory durch hast.  Ich habe - ohne DLCs - ungefähr 90 Stunden gebraucht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2022)

AfterParty

Nach 7 Stunden ist der hochprozentige Spaß auch schon vorbei. Hab mich zudem für ein unkonventionelles Ende entschieden.



Spoiler



Statt zurück ins Leben zu kehren bin ich in der Hölle geblieben. Konnte den armen Luzifer doch nicht mit seinen Alkohol-Problem alleine lassen. 



War insgesamt eine kurzweilige Und höchst unterhaltsame Sache, für Spieler die viel Gameplay erwarten jedoch weniger leicht zu empfehlen.

*Shady Part of Me*

Knobel-Platformer in netter Aquarelle-Scherenschnitt-Optik. Die Hintergrundgeschichte bleibt nach einem gespielten Akt (von Vieren) noch recht difus, auch die "Selbstgespräche" der Figur verraten nicht sehr viel.
Das Gameplay selbst ist okay und fordert die grauen Zellen ein wenig, thematisch wie spielerisch erinnert mich das Ganze leicht an *Contrast*, wo das eigene Schattenbild auch essentieller Teil des Spiels ist. Mal schauen ob mit den Folgestunden mehr Plot-Klarheit folgt...


----------



## TheRattlesnake (21. November 2022)

*Subnautica*

Bin jetzt bei knapp 20 Stunden. Hat das Spiel eigentlich ein Ende? Oder ist das einfach nur ein Endlosspiel?
Am Anfang bekam man ja immer ein paar Funksprüche vom anderen Raumschiff oder anderen Rettungskapseln die man dann erkunden konnte. Aber nach dem Vorfall mit dieser Alienkanone kam dann nichts mehr. Jetzt habe ich so ziemlich alles gebaut und habe kein wirkliches Ziel mehr. Finde ich etwas schade. Sonst hat mir das Spiel bis jetzt sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> *Subnautica*
> 
> Bin jetzt bei knapp 20 Stunden. Hat das Spiel eigentlich ein Ende? Oder ist das einfach nur ein Endlosspiel?
> Am Anfang bekam man ja immer ein paar Funksprüche vom anderen Raumschiff oder anderen Rettungskapseln die man dann erkunden konnte. Aber nach dem Vorfall mit dieser Alienkanone kam dann nichts mehr. Jetzt habe ich so ziemlich alles gebaut und habe kein wirkliches Ziel mehr. Finde ich etwas schade. Sonst hat mir das Spiel bis jetzt sehr gut gefallen.


Das Spiel hat definitiv ein Ende. Schau mal im Menü nach den Navigationsmarkern, die du per Funk bekommen hast. Die Alien-Kanone ist noch relativ am Anfang. Evtl. hast du irgendwo was übersehen oder einen Ort noch nicht erkundet etc. Die Story durchzuspielen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall und es gibt auch noch eine sehr coole Locations zu entdecken.

Für mich nach wie vor ein richtig geiles Spiel, obwohl ich dem Genre (Open World Survival Crafting) an sich eigentlich relativ wenig abgewinnen kann.


----------



## MrFob (21. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> *Subnautica*
> 
> Bin jetzt bei knapp 20 Stunden. Hat das Spiel eigentlich ein Ende? Oder ist das einfach nur ein Endlosspiel?
> Am Anfang bekam man ja immer ein paar Funksprüche vom anderen Raumschiff oder anderen Rettungskapseln die man dann erkunden konnte. Aber nach dem Vorfall mit dieser Alienkanone kam dann nichts mehr. Jetzt habe ich so ziemlich alles gebaut und habe kein wirkliches Ziel mehr. Finde ich etwas schade. Sonst hat mir das Spiel bis jetzt sehr gut gefallen.


Nene, das Spiel hat ne komplette Story und ein Ende. Schau mal in deinem Pad nach, da ist ein Journal und so. Und wenn du da nichts findest, erkunde weiter. Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, was genau weitere Sachen triggert, eventuell musst du in neue Gebiete vorstossen damit es weitergeht (nicht vergessen, mit mehr Upgrades kannst du ja auch immer tiefer runter).


----------



## TheRattlesnake (21. November 2022)

Gut, muss ich nochmal suchen. Marker habe ich jedenfalls keinen mehr.



MrFob schrieb:


> nicht vergessen, mit mehr Upgrades kannst du ja auch immer tiefer runter


Ja, Laut Wiki geht es ja bis 3000m oder so. Meine Seemotte geht jetzt bis 900. Habe allerdings auch noch nichts gesehen wo es wirklich tiefer geht. Außer da wo es dann immer komplett senkrecht nach unten geht. Weiß nicht ob dass eine art Weltgrenze ist oder ob da irgendwann noch was kommt. Den Zyklop habe ich jetzt auch gebaut aber der ist ja auch viel zu groß um damit in kleine Löcher bzw. Höhlen zu schwimmen.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Gut, muss ich nochmal suchen. Marker habe ich jedenfalls keinen mehr.


Die werden in der Spielwelt deaktiviert, wenn man die einmal erreicht hat, aber im Menü sind die noch vorhanden und können wieder aktiviert werden, so dass die in der Spielwelt wieder angezeigt werden.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (21. November 2022)

Hab Subnautica vor paar Wochen auf der PS5 durchgespielt, nachdem mein PC Spielstand abhanden gekommen ist und ich das gratis PS5 Update im Store gesehen hatte, wollte es mal auf der PS5 ausprobieren.
Das Spiel hat den Vorteil zu anderen reinen Survival Spielen das man nicht wirklich viel an Ressourcen sammeln muss, die ganze Ausrüstung, Fahrzeuge oder die Basis brauchen eher kleine Mengen von den geforderten Rohrstoffen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (21. November 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die werden in der Spielwelt deaktiviert, wenn man die einmal erreicht hat, aber im Menü sind die noch vorhanden und können wieder aktiviert werden, so dass die in der Spielwelt wieder angezeigt werden.


Ja. Aber bei denen die ich habe war ich ja eigentlich überall. Oder ich habe da irgendwo was übersehen. Seh ich mir morgen nochmal an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2022)

*Shady Part of me*

Knapp 8 Stunden teils recht anspruchsvolle Schattenrätseleien. Idealer SteamDeck-Titel, hat die grauen Zellen gut zum Arbeiten gebracht.

*Hasbros Battleship*

Sohnemann mag sein analoges Battleship mit Soundeffekten - vor Jahren extra aus den USA bezogen weil sowas sehr schlecht in Europa zu bekommen ist bzw. war  -  kaum noch mit dem alten Sack spielen, also hab ich mir es im aktuellen Sale für kleines Geld geholt. Optik und Sound sind jetzt keine A-Klasse, der Spielspaß leidet darunter aber auch gar nicht. Bisschen frech allerdings was die für zusätzliches Hintergrund-Maps verlangen... 1,99€ das Stück. 

Heute abend oder morgen wird am Festrechner noch was anderes gestartet, bin momentan noch unschlüssig.
Entweder *Heavy Rain* welches ich bestimmt in einer Woche schaffen könnte, oder das *Frostpunk*-Komplettpaket wofür ich wieder einige Wochen einplanen müsste. Mal schauen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2022)

*Frostpunk*

Die Entscheidung fiel am Ende doch auf das komplexere Spiel - und auch wegen der Entwickler. Da ich sehr sehr viele Stunden mit deren *This War of Mine* verbracht hab war da schon ein gewisser Vertrauens-Vorbonus gegeben.

Und? Scheint auch hier wieder genau mein Ding zu sein. Hat von der Aufbau-Planung ein wenig was von *Die Siedler*, nur eben im Ewig-Eis-Szenario, mit knallharten Entscheidungen plus Survival-Aspekt. Natürlich wird man hier ein wenig ins kalte Wasser geschmissen, diverse Mechaniken wollen nach und nach erlernt bzw. verstanden werden... Aber im Moment (Tag 7, 75/80 Bewohner) ein annehmbarer Fortschritt.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Dezember 2022)

*Gothic 2 - Die Nacht des Raben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Lange ist's her, aber ich hab's mir wieder installiert. Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich die DX11 Mod installiert und ein wenig die Einstellmöglichkeiten getestet, mit Schwarzmagier Xardas und dem Sumpfkiffer Lester geplaudert und heute hab ich die ersten Quests erledigt und bin gerade in der Hafenstadt Khorinis angekommen.

Es ist immer noch genauso gut, wie ich es in Erinnerung habe. Weltdesign, Questdesign, Balancing, Atmosphäre etc. Da macht es sogar Spaß als Tagelöhner auf dem Bauernhof vor der Stadt ein paar Rüben zu pflücken, um saubere Kleidung zu bekommen (und dabei in die Scheune zu schleichen und einen Geldbeutel zu stehlen). Unterwegs noch ein paar Goblins, Banditen, Wölfe, Blutfliegen und anderes Getier verprügelt und der Frau des Bauern eine neue Pfanne beim fahrenden Händler gekauft.

Gothic 2 beginnt so schön geerdet! Das Original hab ich damals durchgespielt, glaube ich (nicht 100% sicher), aber Nacht des Raben hab ich definitiv nie bis zum Ende gespielt. Mal schauen, ob ich es dieses Mal schaffe. Wird auf jeden Fall ne lange, harte Reise. Aber ich freue mich drauf!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Dezember 2022)

*Frostpunk*

Mittlerweile den 3. Neustart begonnen... Nicht aus Frust, sondern weil durch die Erfahrung bzw. Neuerkenntnisse der vorherigen Versuche so langsam ein effizienterer Kurs in Sicht ist. Wenn man die Bedeutung der Gebäude und die korrekte Einwohner-Verteilung verinnerlicht kommt man viel weiter. Finds unheimlich motivierend. Hab erst 5 Stunden auf dem Tacho, aber das Spiel hat Suchtpotential.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Dezember 2022)

*Frostpunk*

27 Tage durchgehalten - bis es zur Verbannung kam. Persönliche neue Bestmarke.
Bin noch am Überlegen ob ich von neuem die Hauptkampagne starten oder mich an einem der DLCs wie z.B. "Der letzte Herbst" versuchen soll... Hach, in Momenten wie diesen ist es fast schon schade dass man sich nicht zweiteilen kann...


----------



## MarcHammel (4. Dezember 2022)

*WoW: Dragonflight*
Hatte nun doch mal Bock drauf, nachdem mich ein Kumpel drauf gebracht hat. 

Größter Kritikpunkt: Natürlich das gleiche Schema wie seit fast 20 Jahren. Dazu kommt noch, dass gefühlt alle 10 Meter fünf neue Quests kommen. So als hätte man die gleiche Menge Content wie sonst auf eine viel kleinere Fläche bringen wollen. Das Leveln geht außerdem enorm schnell (war schon am Ende des ersten Gebiets Stufe 65). 

Allerdings bietet das Addon auch sinnvolle Neuerungen, von denen einige diverse Mods obsolet machen. Auch das Drachenreiten gefällt mir ganz gut. Damit ist man sehr viel dynamischer unterwegs und die Anpassungen des Drachens gehen auch in Ordnung. 

Progress werd ich zwar nicht spielen, aber ich denke, dass ich trotz der Kritikpunkte doch wieder mal meinen Spaß haben werde.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Dezember 2022)

Nach Hellblade dachte ich mir ich streiche mal Mirrors Edge von meinem Pile of Shame aber ich befürchte das muss ich abbrechen. Hab schon nach ner halben Stunde keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel. Nach dem Tutorial gehts sofort los mit Dauergeballer und Zeitdruck Terror. Ich dachte das Spiel wäre größtenteils eher entspanntes Parcours mit ab und zu mal Gegnern zwischendurch. Meh 

Hellblade fand ich aber super, abgefahrene Rätsel, butt-clenching sword battles, Hammer Grafik und Sound.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Nach Hellblade dachte ich mir ich streiche mal Mirrors Edge von meinem Pile of Shame aber ich befürchte das muss ich abbrechen. Hab schon nach ner halben Stunde keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel. Nach dem Tutorial gehts sofort los mit Dauergeballer und Zeitdruck Terror. Ich dachte das Spiel wäre größtenteils eher entspanntes Parcours mit ab und zu mal Gegnern zwischendurch. Meh


Ich empfehle eher Mirrors Edge Catalyst. Für mich das wesentlich bessere Spiel, zumal man selbst dort keinerlei Waffen nutzt - außer seinen eigenen Körper.
Die Story gibt hier auch viel mehr her... Und der Soundrack erst... Zum Niederknien.


----------



## MarcHammel (7. Dezember 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle eher Mirrors Edge Catalyst. Für mich das wesentlich bessere Spiel, zumal man selbst dort keinerlei Waffen nutzt - außer seinen eigenen Körper.
> Die Story gibt hier auch viel mehr her... Und der Soundrack erst... Zum Niederknien.


Könnte ich auch mal wieder spielen. Catalyst war schon ziemlich spaßig.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


passend zur diskussion über angebliche woke-tester (  ) berichte ich mal kurz von meinen erfahrungen mit *days gone*. habs nämlich gerade erst vor 2 wochen nach ~ 40h oder so beendet.

überraschenderweise hat es mir im großen und ganzen recht gut gefallen.  überraschend deshalb, weil ich mit zombies im allgemeinen nicht so sehr viel anfangen kann. das bekämpfen der horden war teils sogar ausgesprochen witzig, ua weil man diese über die halbe map ziehen konnte. das gameplay war ansonsten business as usual. hätte genausogut auch von ubisoft stammen können: 3rd-person-far-cry plus zombies wäre wohl auch keine ganz falsche bezeichnung. mir macht das camps ausheben etc. pp. aber nach wie vor spaß. auch wenn es natürlich irgendwo immer dasselbe ist.

grafisch eigentlich nach wie vor überzeugend. regen und schnee sehen sogar richtiggehend schick aus. keine kritik an der stelle. an der performance leider sehr wohl: trotz eigentlich ausreichender fps-zahl wirkt insbesondere das motorrad-fahren, und das ist nunmal integraler bestandteil, nie so wirklich flüssig. merkwürdig. vielleicht auch dieses unreal-engine-problem? keine ahnung.

zur story: sicher kein meisterwerk. aber mir hats gelangt. und anders als offenbar einige (?) andere, hab ich den hauptcharakter keineswegs als kotzbrockig empfunden, ganz im gegenteil. einige szenen waren dann aber doch irgendwie komisch oder schlicht unlogisch. nur ein beispiel: 



Spoiler: SPOILER



während ich 2 jahre verzweifelt nach meinem herzblatt suche, macht die gute offenbar keinerlei anstalten dasselbe zu tun. gelegenheit und mittel dazu hätte sie wohl zweifelsfrei gehabt. sogar funkverbindung zu den camps "auf der anderen seite" war ja offensichtlich möglich. käm ich mir an deacons stelle schon ein klein wenig verarscht vor. ).


 na ja, sei es drum.

was nun die leidige wertungsdiskussion angeht: 71 punkte halte ich definitiv für zu niedrig. kein uberhit, aber für fans des genres auf jeden fall empfehlenswert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Dezember 2022)

Total Annihilation




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Dezember 2022)

Nach den Total Annihilation und Dune 2 "Screensavern" hier nun auch noch einen von Dune 2000.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KUAxKCHY8VQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## golani79 (11. Dezember 2022)

*God of War Ragnarok *

Grade lief der Abspann bei mir.

Hat mich sehr gut unterhalten obwohl ich sagen muss, dass ich anfangs ein wenig gebraucht habe, bis ich reingekommen bin. Hat sich ein wenig schleppend / anders angefühlt für mich zu Beginn, als der Vorgänger.

Hat sich aber bald gelegt - je mehr von der Story aufgedeckt wurde, umso spannender ist es geworden. 

Das Spiel lässt einen mit den diversen Charakteren mitfiebern - ist ihnen gut gelungen, die Charaktere so zu schreiben, dass sie einem nicht egal sind.

Der Rest ist gewohnt gut - das Kampfsystem fühlt sich schön wuchtig an und es macht Spaß, die verschiedenen Waffen und Skills zu kombinieren.

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist nicht von schlechten Eltern.. gut, dass man während des Spielens variieren kann. Hab auf normal stellenweise  gefühlt öfter ins Gras gebissen, als in Elden Ring 🤔😅

Super Spiel - werde jetzt wohl noch ein wenig aufräumen bei den restlichen Berserker etc und ein paar Nebenquests beenden.

9/10


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Dezember 2022)

*Gothic 2 - Die Nacht des Raben*

Bin jetzt ein wenig weiter, bei knapp 35 Stunden (1 bis 2 Stunden kann man abziehen, da ich vor ein paar Jahren schon mal angefangen habe). Und ich kriege immer noch überall was auf's Maul. Ich liebe es 

Allerdings ist mir jetzt schon mehrfach aufgefallen, dass das Spiel immer noch einige Bugs hat, die nie gefixt wurden. Die DX11 Mod hat irgendwann dafür gesorgt, dass ich keine Spielstände mehr laden kann (Mod runterschmeißen hat geholfen und die Spielstände gingen wieder), man bleibt recht häufig stecken oder "stolpert", es gibt gelegentlich Soundglitches, ein Schalterrätsel war verbuggt, so dass ein Schalter random entweder da war oder nicht, wenn man den Spielstand geladen hat etc.

Technisch alles andere, als perfekt. Aber wenn man mit den (umgehbaren) Problemen leben kann immer noch eines der besten Open World RPGs/Action Adventures. Der Grafikstil, der Aufbau der Welt, die Dialoge, das Balancing, die Lernkurve, die Art, wie Quests und Charaktere miteinander verknüpft sind und einem das Gefühl geben in einer virtuellen Welt zu leben und nicht in einem Fantasy Freizeitpark sollten auch für heutige Open World Spiele als Beispiel dienen.


*Kena - Bridge of Spirits*

Spontankauf, da gerade im Sale gewesen: Ich finde den Grafikstil einfach unglaublich schön. Hab mich bisher nicht rangetraut, da häufiger mal die Beschreibung "Souls Like" in Zusammenhang mit dem Spiel fiel, aber zumindest bisher ist es für meine ungeschickten Finger machbar. Als Souls Like würde ich es definitiv nicht bezeichnen, weder vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her (bisher), noch von den Spielmechaniken her. Ist eher ein 3d Metroidvania.

Definitiv ein schönes Feel Good Spiel, auch wenn die Story teilweise recht düster ist. Aber die Spielwelt, die Charaktere, der Soundtrack und der ganze Stil machen einfach Spaß. Lediglich die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur ist suboptimal. Mit Controller geht klappt die Tastenbelegung vermutlich besser, aber damit schieße ich mit dem Bogen nur daneben.


----------



## Loosa (12. Dezember 2022)

Mal wieder Overlord 2. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es macht einfach immer wieder, herrlich Laune so richtig Böse zu sein. Mit einem Rudel Untergebener, die einem liebevoll auch mal ein 'yes, Master' zurufen.


----------



## MrFob (12. Dezember 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Gothic 2 - Die Nacht des Raben*
> 
> Bin jetzt ein wenig weiter, bei knapp 35 Stunden (1 bis 2 Stunden kann man abziehen, da ich vor ein paar Jahren schon mal angefangen habe). Und ich kriege immer noch überall was auf's Maul. Ich liebe es
> 
> ...


Hatte auch erst mit G2DNDR angefangen, hab es dann aber sehr schnell anders gemacht. Jetzt spiele tatsaechlich Gothic 1 als erstes nochmal durch. Warum das? Ganz einfach, hab die Steam Versionen besorgt und spiele das jetzt mit D3D11 und Textur Mods "in schoen" auf dem Steam Deck. Dazu noch die Gamepad Steuerung Mod (die unter anderen auch dafuer sorgt, dass man jetzt auch in Gothic 1 mit einem einfachen Tastendruck schlagen oder interagieren kann, und nicht mehr die "Taste+Nach vorne" Kombo braucht).


Mit diesen Mods + den COmmunity patches, etc. spielt sich das Ding praktisch als waere es fuer das Deck gemacht. Hab riesen Spass damit.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hatte auch erst mit G2DNDR angefangen, hab es dann aber sehr schnell anders gemacht. Jetzt spiele tatsaechlich Gothic 1 als erstes nochmal durch. Warum das? Ganz einfach, hab die Steam Versionen besorgt und spiele das jetzt mit D3D11 und Textur Mods "in schoen" auf dem Steam Deck. Dazu noch die Gamepad Steuerung Mod (die unter anderen auch dafuer sorgt, dass man jetzt auch in Gothic 1 mit einem einfachen Tastendruck schlagen oder interagieren kann, und nicht mehr die "Taste+Nach vorne" Kombo braucht).
> 
> 
> Mit diesen Mods + den COmmunity patches, etc. spielt sich das Ding praktisch als waere es fuer das Deck gemacht. Hab riesen Spass damit.


Gothic 1 hatte ich schon einige Male (ohne Mods) durchgespielt, Gothic 2 mit DNDR dagegen noch nie. Daher hab ich damit angefangen. Evtl. werde ich später aber auch nochmal Gothic 1 durchspielen. 

Aber wie so oft: Zeit ist das Problem. Meine Steam Wishlist hat über 300 Einträge, daher komme ich leider viel zu selten dazu Klassiker nochmal durchzuspielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aber wie so oft: Zeit ist das Problem. Meine Steam Wishlist hat über 300 Einträge, daher komme ich leider viel zu selten dazu Klassiker nochmal durchzuspielen.


Joah, dieses Problem kenne ich nur zu gut. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2022)

*Frostpunk*

Survive, die, repeat. Ich weiss nicht wie oft ich in nunmehr 24 Stunden die Hauptkampagne gestartet hab, aber irritierenderweise macht das Scheitern und Neuversuchen mächtig Laune. Frostpunk ist quasi das "Dark Souls unter den Aufbau-Spielen" . Und dabei kann ich Dark Souls überhaupt nicht ab.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Dezember 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Frostpunk*
> 
> Survive, die, repeat. Ich weiss nicht wie oft ich in nunmehr 24 Stunden die Hauptkampagne gestartet hab, aber irritierenderweise macht das Scheitern und Neuversuchen mächtig Laune. Frostpunk ist quasi das "Dark Souls unter den Aufbau-Spielen" . Und dabei kann ich Dark Souls überhaupt nicht ab.


Klingt ja trotzdem recht masochistisch  Weiß nicht ob ich diese Frusttoleranz noch hätte.


----------



## Chemenu (14. Dezember 2022)

Also Mirrors Edge ist echt nervig. Hab jetzt doch einige Stunden weitergespielt aber es gibt einfach für meinen Geschmack viel zu viele Abschnitte wo man beschossen oder verfolgt wird. Dauernd krieg ich auf die Fresse während ich versuche den Weg zu finden. Das kotzt mich echt an.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Dezember 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also Mirrors Edge ist echt nervig. Hab jetzt doch einige Stunden weitergespielt aber es gibt einfach für meinen Geschmack viel zu viele Abschnitte wo man beschossen oder verfolgt wird. Dauernd krieg ich auf die Fresse während ich versuche den Weg zu finden. Das kotzt mich echt an.


War auch der Grund, warum ich's nie durchgespielt habe. Die Atmosphäre war toll, aber wenn ich in ein einem Raum herumrennen und springen muss und gleichzeitig von drei Leuten aus weniger als 10 Metern Entfernung beschossen werde, dann ist das nicht die Art von Parkour, auf die ich Lust habe.

Ein reines Parkour- und Erkundungsspiel dagegen fände ich interessanter. Herumklettern auf Hochhäusern, Industrieanlagen, Türmen, Ruinen etc. und das Ganze ohne Shooter Elemente, dafür mit gelegentlichen Puzzles, evtl. ein bisschen Stealth und vielen interessanten Dingen zu entdecken (Dokumente, bessere Ausrüstung, Storykram, ab und zu ein NPC zum quatschen und evtl. sportlich duellieren, Secrets etc.) würde ich feiern.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Dezember 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also Mirrors Edge ist echt nervig. Hab jetzt doch einige Stunden weitergespielt aber es gibt einfach für meinen Geschmack viel zu viele Abschnitte wo man beschossen oder verfolgt wird. Dauernd krieg ich auf die Fresse während ich versuche den Weg zu finden. Das kotzt mich echt an.


Angeblich soll der Nachfolger ja mit seinem Open-World Ansatz etwas weniger frustig sein. 
Aber ich konnte mit der Reihe leider auch wenig anfangen. Tolles Design, sympathische Faith und ein unheimlich toller Titelsong (Still Alive), dem das Gameplay leider kaum gerecht wurde.
Wie Neawoulf sagt, ohne Kämpfe und Co würde mir sowas auch mehr Spaß machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2022)

*Frostpunk*

Tag 33. Die Einwohnerzahl wächst, die Effizienz meiner Wirtschaft steigt, Null Unzufriedenheit... Ich glaube ich habe  Formel zum Erfolg gefunden.


----------



## dessoul (16. Dezember 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Frostpunk*
> 
> Tag 33. Die Einwohnerzahl wächst, die Effizienz meiner Wirtschaft steigt, Null Unzufriedenheit... Ich glaube ich habe  Formel zum Erfolg gefunden.


Frostpunk 1 oder 2?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Frostpunk 1 oder 2?


Ist 2 schon raus?!


----------



## Chemenu (16. Dezember 2022)

Puh, Mirror’s Edge doch durchgezogen. Hab 8,5 Stunden gebraucht. Das war echt stressig und teilweise extrem frustrierend. Wenigstens kann ich wieder ein Spiel vom Pile of Shame streichen. Ich brauch jetzt dann definitiv was entspannendes als nächstes…



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Frostpunk*
> 
> Tag 33. Die Einwohnerzahl wächst, die Effizienz meiner Wirtschaft steigt, Null Unzufriedenheit... Ich glaube ich habe  Formel zum Erfolg gefunden.


Klingt fast zu unrealistisch für das Spiel. Man könnte meinen Du hättest aus Deinem Real Life berichtet.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Dezember 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich brauch jetzt dann definitiv was entspannendes als nächstes…


Spiel was Valheim mit mir. Ist eig. kaum stressig


----------



## TheRattlesnake (17. Dezember 2022)

*Subnautica*
Bin jetzt bei knapp 40 Stunden. Hätte nicht gedacht dass mir das Spiel so gut gefällt. Bin nun auch mit der Story weitergekommen. War ein dummer Fehler meinerseits als ich da nicht so recht weiter wusste. 
Gestern gab es wohl ein Update für das Spiel. Hat ein paar neue Basisteile hinzugefügt und auch die Steuerung etwas verändert. Weiß nicht ob die jetzt wirklich besser ist als vorher aber muss man sich wohl erstmal dran gewöhnen.
*
Witcher 3*
Nach 20 Stunden Spielzeit habe ich es jetzt schon wieder seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr weitergespielt. Weiß nicht ob ich da nochmal weitermache. Vielleicht installiere ich mal die Mod mit der man von überall Schnellreisen kann und mache wirklich nur die Quests. Die sind ja ganz Ok aber das rumrennen durch die leere Welt macht auf Dauer einfach keinen Spaß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2022)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Klingt fast zu unrealistisch für das Spiel. Man könnte meinen Du hättest aus Deinem Real Life berichtet.


Du überschätzt meinen realen Einfluss auf Mitmenschen. ^^


----------



## dessoul (17. Dezember 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist 2 schon raus?!


Ist in der Mache. Man hat aber als Mitarbeiter in der Spielebranche oder als zugelassener Alpha und Beta-Tester oftmals Zugang zum Spiel, lange, bevor es dann veröffentlicht wird.
Und da das hier die PCGames ist, war meine Annahme, dass es sich um so einen Fall handelt. Da der ursprüngliche Veröffentlichungstermin der 15.03.2022 war, wäre das also nichts Ungewöhnliches gewesen. 
Wäre von so einem Teilnehmer interessant zu erfahren, wie sich der zweite Teil spielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2022)

Frostpunk

Szenario "Ein neues Zuhause" - i made it. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Dezember 2022)

Vor allem Valheim wieder in den letzten Tagen. Das Mistlands-Update belebt das Spiel mal wieder.
Achja, neuer Screensaver:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=beigYIgJ6gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. Dezember 2022)

*Subnautica*
Habe es vorhin nun beendet. Nach 45 Stunden. Hätte nicht gedacht dass das so lange geht.
Hat mir aber sehr gut gefallen. Welt erkunden, Basen bauen, Crafting. Alles was ich mag.

Paar kleinigkeiten die ich nicht so gut fand gibt es trotzdem.
Die zweite Spielhälfte war schon viel hin und hergefahre zwischen den einzelnen Orten.
Lag vielleicht auch daran dass ich feste Basen gebaut habe. Auch wegen meinem zweiten Kritikpunkt.
Den Zyklop kann man zwar sehr gut als Mobile Basis ausbauen aber um durch die Welt zu fahren war mir das Teil einfach zu klobig. Ständig stößt man irgendwo an. Vorallem in den tieferen Höhlen. Hab das Teil bei zeitem stehen lassen und bin nur noch mit Krebs und Seemotte unterwegs gewesen.
Und zum Ende hatte ich jetzt noch einen kleinen Bug bei dem ich keinen Sauerstoff und auch keine Nahrung bzw. Trinken mehr verbraucht habe. Weiß nicht was da los war. Waren jetzt nur die letzten 2 Stunden.

Freue mich schon auf den zweiten Teil. Installiert habe ich ihn schon. Werde aber trotzdem erstmal was anderes spielen.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Dezember 2022)

*Kena - Bridge of Spirits* (Action Adventure)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach ca. 20h durchgespielt. Alti Falti, war das ein schönes Spiel. Nicht nur grafisch, auch die Story, die Charaktere, die niedlichen Rotts, der Soundtrack, die Cutscenes, die herausfordernden, aber nie frustrierenden Bosskämpfe... hat sich einfach richtig, richtig gut angefühlt.

Achievements per Guide grinden werde ich nicht mehr, denn das macht mir keinen Spaß, aber die Story und alles, was ich auf dem Weg selbst entdeckt und erarbeitet habe, war einfach toll.

Und irgendwie hab ich jetzt Lust auf ein weiteres Spiel dieser Art, aber spontan fällt mir da irgendwie nichts ein. Action Adventures gibt es viele, aber der hohe Niedlichkeits- und Feel Good Faktor von Kena - Bridge of Spirits ist selten.

Ein Teil von mir möchte Red Dead Redemption 2 nochmal eine Chance geben, aber irgendwie ist mir gerade nicht nach düsterem Western und das Spiel schüchtert mich einfach mir seiner puren Spiellänge schon ein. Irgendwie ist mir gerade eher nach kürzeren Spielen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Dezember 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Den Zyklop kann man zwar sehr gut als Mobile Basis ausbauen aber um durch die Welt zu fahren war mir das Teil einfach zu klobig. Ständig stößt man irgendwo an. Vorallem in den tieferen Höhlen.


Das war auch der Grund warum ich ihn nie genutzt habe. Die Seemotte kommt ja mit maximalen Tiefenmodulen auch recht weit runter, und für den Rest hat man den Krebs.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2022)

*Frostpunk*

Das nächste Szenario "Die Archen" hab ich nun auch erledigt. Und das gleich beim ersten Mal. Ich schätze wenn man die Hauptkampagne gemeistert und aus dieser entsprechende Lehren gezogen hat kommt man in den DLCs ziemlich gut voran. War bei den Archen zum Ende hin zwar recht knapp, aber im Großen und Ganzen war meine Strategie letztendlich doch zielführend. 

So, und nun kommen die "Flüchtlinge" dran.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (20. Dezember 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> *Subnautica*
> Habe es vorhin nun beendet. Nach 45 Stunden. Hätte nicht gedacht dass das so lange geht.
> Hat mir aber sehr gut gefallen. Welt erkunden, Basen bauen, Crafting. Alles was ich mag.
> 
> ...


Diesen Bug hatte ich übrigens auch am Ende, das man nichts mehr essen und trinken musste. Wenn dass denn ein Bug gewesen sein sollte.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Dezember 2022)

*RaceRoom Racing Experience* (Rennsimulation)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich wollte ich aufgrund der miesen Multicore-Unterstützung der alten Engine keine DLCs mehr für RaceRoom kaufen, aber das Drivers Pack sah so gut aus, dass ich dann doch zugreifen musste.

Und es macht einfach tierisch Spaß. Für ca. 10 Euro bekommt man 4 Autos (Mazda MX5 Cup, Praga R1, Crosslé 90F und Crosslé 9S) und eine neue Strecke (Curcuit de Charade). 

Abgesehen vom Mazda alles Sachen, die man erstmal nicht unbedingt kennt, aber die Strecke ist vom Verlauf und grafisch echt schön. Der Vergleich mag abgedroschen sein, aber es fährt sich tatsächlich ein wenig wie eine Art Mini-Nordschleife.

Macht einfach Spaß zu fahren, gerade auch mit langsameren oder mittelschnellen Autos. Meine Favoriten sind (neben der wirklich schönen Strecke) der sehr kleine und leichte Crosslé 90F (mittleres Bild, ganz rechts) und der Mazda MX5 Cup. Die beiden anderen machen aber auch Laune, bin ich aber noch nicht so viel gefahren.


----------



## der-gilb (22. Dezember 2022)

Da ich die ganzen Rollenspiele vom Schlage eines "Baldurs Gate" bis hin zu "Pillars of Eternity" und alle sämtlichen Anverwandten gerne gespielt habe und im letzten Humble Choiche "Wasteland 3" drin war, habe ich mal dem Vorgänger (also "Wasteland 2" im Directors Cut) eine Chance gegeben. Nach knapp 15 Stunden schon das eine oder andere Mal in der Strahlung abgenippelt, dann mal im "Museum" aus Versehen eine olle Atombombe hochgejagt und festgestellt, dass das letzte Savegame eine Weile her war...hach ja.


----------



## BxN (23. Dezember 2022)

Momentan wieder ziemlich viel Mario Kart 8 und Zaccaria Pinball.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Dezember 2022)

*Beyond the Edge of Owlsgard* (humorvolles Fantasy Point & Click Adventure)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor einigen Monaten habe ich schon die Demo gespielt und die hat mir viel Spaß gemacht.  Jetzt ist die Vollversion da und die macht bisher alles richtig. Ein sympathischer Reh-Held auf der Suche nach seinen Eltern, lustige Tier-NPCs, die alle lustige sprachliche und charakterliche Eigenheiten haben. Faire, aber nicht zu einfache Rätsel.

Etwas ungewohnt für Spiele dieser Art ist wohl die Möglichkeit, dass man sterben kann. In dem Fall warnt einen das Spiel aber vorher, dass man speichern sollte und ich vermute, dass dabei auch ein Autosave angelegt wird (hab's noch nicht getestet). Diese Situationen sind aber immer fair und machbar und weit entfernt vom Frustfaktor z. B. alter Sierra Adventures.

Da der Punkt vielen wichtig ist: Es gibt ziemlich gute deutsche Sprachausgabe. Alles in allem erinnert das Spiel ein wenig an eine Mischung aus Legend of Kyrandia und Erben der Erde, falls die Spiele noch jemand kennt. Wer aber "nur" die LucasArts Klassiker kennt, macht hier sicher auch nicht viel falsch.

*edit* Nach ca. 11 Stunden durchgespielt. War ein richtig schönes Adventure.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Dezember 2022)

Habe *Lego Builders Journey* durchgespielt und etwa 4 Stunden gebraucht. Hab extra auf einen Deal gewartet, weil ich wusste dass das Spiel nicht lange dauert. Aber für die 6€ war es ok. Etwas viel Wiederholung von Brückchen bauen am Schluss.


----------



## Markus841 (28. Dezember 2022)

*Auf dem PC*

Soeben *Day of the Tentacle Remastered* durchgespielt. Was für ein großartiges Adventure, hier passt einfach alles perfekt zusammen

Jetzt wird gleich die Installation von *Alarmstufe Rot 2* angeschmissen 

*Auf der Switch*

Alte SNES Klassiker. Zuletzt *Earthworm Jim 2* (gut), *Rival Turf* (mittel)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2022)

*Halo Master Chief Collection - Halo Reach*

Bin weiterhin in der *Frostpunk*-"Winterpause" - und hab beim aktuellen Steam Winter Sale endlich zur Halo Master Chief Collection gegriffen, der Preis für 6 Spiele war einfach zu gut... Und eh lange gewünscht. ^^

Muss etwa 16 oder 17 Jahre her sein seit ich Halo 1 und 2 zuletzt gespielt hab. Was hab ich diese beiden Teile geliebt - und was war ich erbost als die Reihe ab Halo 3 nur noch XBOX-exklusiv fortgesetzt wurde. 

Aber nun ist die Reihe endlich komplett wieder auf dem PC verfügbar. Heute steige ich in das Prequel *Reach* rein, und was soll ich sagen? Es ist für mich neben Crysis und Call of Juarez immer noch das Beste unter den Ego-Shootern. Das Weltendesign, der Score, die Atmo, die Spartans, die Allianz, das zackige Spieltempo, die gewitzte Gegner-KI... Es packt mich nach so langer Zeit wieder, wo ich mir doch sonst kaum was aus dem Shooter-Genre mache.

Die Grafik ist natürlich nicht mehr taufrisch, doch Akustik und Gameplay gleichen das gekonnt aus. Hat auch den Vorteil dass immer 160 - 240 FPS für ein extrem geschmeidiges Spielgefühl sorgen.


----------



## CheaterBohlen (30. Dezember 2022)

Elden Ring (Series X) 

Escape from Tarkov (PC)


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Dezember 2022)

Habe mal mit Grounded angefangen. Survival ist wohl mein Lieblingsgenre die letzten 10 Jahre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Januar 2023)

*Lost in Random *(Fantasy/Grusel Action Adventure)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In einer düsteren Welt voller Würfel und Teekessel regiert eine Königin, die jedes Kind an seinem 12. Geburtstag würfeln lässt, um über sein weiteres Schicksal zu entscheiden. Even und Odd sind Schwestern, doch Odd hat Würfelpech und wird von der Königin entführt. Even begegnet eines Nachts einem Geist und sieht das als Zeichen sich auf die Suche nach ihrer Schwester zu machen.

Lost in Random ist ein Action Adventure, das stilistisch stark an Tim Burton Filme erinnert. Genretypisch erforscht man die recht lineare Spielwelt, kämpft, löst Rätsel und unterhält sich mit NPCs. Das Kampfsystem ist in sofern interessant, dass man regelmäßig würfeln darf. Die Zahl auf dem Würfel ermöglicht es unterschiedliche Fähigkeitskarten (z. B. Schwert, Bogen, Bomben, Heilung etc.) für den Kampf zu wählen. Das alles passiert nicht nur in Menü, sondern ist Teil der Spielwelt, Teil der Lore. Der Würfel ist ein lebendes Wesen und die Karten findet man in der Spielwelt oder kauft sie beim Händler.

Macht Spaß bisher, allerdings ist die PC-Version... problematisch. Wenn alles gut läuft und man keine Probleme mit der Steuerung hat, ist alles gut. Allerdings lässt sich bei der Steuerung und auch bei der Grafik praktisch nichts einstellen, außer Mausempfindlichkeit, Vsync, Auflösung und Supersampling. Keine einstellbare Tastenbelegung, keine Möglichkeit Controllervibration auszustellen (nervig, weil die auch mit Maus/Tastatur aktiv ist), keine Grafikqualitätseinstellungen und auch die sehr stark eingestellte FXAA Kantenglättung ist leider sehr unscharf und dadurch alles andere, als schön.

Trotz dieser Einschränkungen komme ich aber klar und das Spiel an sich (Gameplay, Grafikstil, Story, Musik etc.) sind super. Wer eine Konsole hat und Lost in Random zocken möchte, sollte das vermutlich darüber machen. Der PC-Port ist leider, wie gesagt, sehr lieblos gemacht. In dem Punkt haben die Entwickler leider eine 1 gewürfelt.


*edit*

*Syberia 3* (Clockwork Punk Point & Click Adventure)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Sale gegönnt, zusammen mit *Syberia - The World Before* (4. Teil der Reihe). Eigentlich wollte ich nur Teil 4 kaufen, aber da Teil 3 für nur wenige Euro mehr zu haben war, habe ich das Spiel gleich mitgekauft. Teil 1 und 2 hab ich geliebt, von Teil 3 weiß ich, dass der sehr... speziell sein soll. Um es ganz direkt zu sagen:

Das Spiel ist technisch ne absolute Katastrophe! Die Steuerung ist mies, trotz angezeigter stabiler 60 fps ruckeln Kamerafahrten und Animationen wie sau, es gibt Soundaussetzer, Grafikbugs, ab und zu muss ich zum Controller greifen, weil ich mit der Maus einige Räume nicht verlassen kann, der Mauscursor verschwindet nach Lust und Laune. Im Ernst: Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ein technisch so unausgereiftes Spiel durch irgendeine Qualitätsprüfung rutschen kann.

Aber mich interessiert die Story und ich mag die Lore, Charaktere, Architektur usw., daher werde ich mich durchquälen, damit ich den wieder sehr gut bewerteten vierten Teil besser verstehe.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (3. Januar 2023)

*Elden Ring*

Hab es mir nun mal für 30€ gekauft. Bis jetzt ca. 12 Stunden gespielt und hatte bisher keine großen Probleme weiterzukommen. Liegt aber sicher an der Open World die man erstmal erkunden kann. Bei allen anderen From Software Spielen die ich bisher gespielt hatte war eher schluss. Kleinere Bosse habe ich bis jetzt gut erledigt bekommen. Den Typ auf dem Pferd ganz am Anfang habe ich nach paar Versuchen erstmal ignoriert. Ebenso den Drachen auf dem See. Margit habe ich 3-4 mal versucht aber hatte noch keine Chance ohne komplett die Lust zu verlieren. Also erstmal weiter die Welt erkunden.


----------



## Old-Dirty (4. Januar 2023)

*Final Fantasy VII Remake*

Hab das Original 97/98 gespielt. Es war damals eine Offenbarung. JRPGs gehörten für mich als passionierten SNES-Zocker eh zu meinem Lieblingsgenre. Aber ich hab FFVII schnell vergessen, weil in dem Genre auch so viele gute Sachen nachgekommen sind, die ich besser als VII fand, z.B. FFIX, X, Skies of Arcadia etc.
Daher stand das Remake nicht so weit oben auf meiner Liste .
Und dass es in der UE4 läuft, meine absolute Hassengine und die Aufteilung in mehrere Spiele und die PS4Pro (absolute Hasskonsole) haben meine Motivation ganz stark gemindert, zum Release zuzuschlagen.  

Hab mir über den Weihnachtsurlaub Diablo 2 und FFVII jeweils die Remakes geholt. Anfangs noch beide parallel gespielt, aber dann hat FF die Oberhand gewonnen und seitdem läuft nur noch FF.

Warum das so ist, schreibe ich, wenn ich mit dem Game durch bin. Bin jetzt bei 30 Spielstunden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Januar 2023)

*Halo Master Chief Collection - Halo Reach*

Nach 10 Stunden mit der Kampagne durch... Und es begleitet mich ein bisschen Wehmut...



Spoiler



Da die komplette Noble 6 ihr Leben gelassen hat und Reach nicht zu halten war... Aber mit der Bergung von Cortana wird der logische Schritt bzw. der Stein für Halo: Combat Evolved ins Rollen gebracht.

Tja, dann Auf-Auf, Spartan John-117.


----------



## Bonkic (Freitag um 09:31)

*horizon zero dawn* (pc)
nach erstaunlich kurzen, aber vor allem kurzweiligen 28h (von steam gemessen) bin ich mit dem hauptspiel durch. 
ich wurde äußerst gut unterhalten, muss ich sagen. die story zählt wohl sogar zum besten, was es im open-world-bereich so gibt, oder zumindest was ich kenne. und sogar die kämpfe bereiteten mir zur abwechslung mal tatsächlich spaß. in witcher 3 sind die bspw ja ein einziger krampf. 

grafisch ist das spiel nach wie vor über so ziemlich jeden zweifel erhaben. was das remaster- oder gar remake-gerede soll, will mir überhaupt nicht einleuchten. siehe dazu auch hier [screenshot-thread]. aber sei es drum. 🤷‍♂️

ein paar macken hat hzd natürlich auch: die ki hat mitunter derbe aussetzer. mit der lippensynchronität isses des öfteren auch nicht so weit her: da bewegt der npc den kiefer mitunter noch ein paar sekunden weiter, obwohl der dialog eigentlich längst abgeschlossen ist. paar (eher: zahlreiche) clipping-fehler gibts auch. aber alles im rahmen. 
dafür stimmt die performance. hzd flutscht bei mir jederzeit superflüssig, wenn auch nur in fullhd. 

wer nicht genug von open-world-action-rpgs hat, darf also  zuschlagen, sofern nicht ohnehin schon längst geschehen. wie gezeigt, ist das spiel auch durchaus realistisch durchspielbar. man kann zwar sicherlich 50 und noch weitaus mehr stunden investieren, muss das aber eben nicht. für mich ist das ein klarer pluspunkt.


----------



## Neawoulf (Freitag um 16:59)

Ich denke schon lange drüber nach Horizon Zero Dawn doch mal zu spielen und wäre Ende 2022 nicht Kena plötzlich "passiert", dann hätte ich das auch wohl getan. Dazu gekommen bin ich daher bisher nicht, hauptsächlich eben wegen anderer Spiele. Aber grundsätzlich interessiert es mich schon, auch wenn ich mir ein wenig Sorgen mache, dass der Ubisoft-Formel Faktor beim Open World Design recht hoch ist.

Dass es in "realistischer" Zeit durchspielbar ist, klingt aber erstmal gut. Bei meinem Spielstil gehe ich aber erstmal davon aus, dass ich "unnötig" viel erkunde, da das in sehr vielen Spielen meine Hauptbeschäftigung ist: Orte erkunden und mir Gedanken dazu machen. Was übrigens auch der Grund ist, warum ich mir kurz vor Ende des Sales noch...



*Garry's Mod *(Source Engine Sandbox)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...gegönnt habe.

Ich liebe es an Orten herumzulaufen und alles zu entdecken. Schon zu Zeiten von Jedi Knight, Unreal Tournament, Half-Life 1 etc. hab ich mir oft Multiplayer Levels runtergeladen, nur um diese einfach zu erkunden, weil mir die Atmosphäre gefällt und weil mich interessiert hat, was man da alles entdecken kann.

Garry's Mod (zusammen mit der VR-Mod) ist für mich kein Spiel, sondern eine Beschäftigung. Es gibt hunderte von Usern erstellte Maps, teilweise ganz spezifisch mit Themen, wie Urban Exploration oder Liminal Spaces, die man runterladen kann. Grafisch sind viele dieser Maps extrem einfach gehalten und wirken, wie vor 20+ Jahren, aber gerade diese oft sterile Ästhetik sorgt auch für diese typische Liminal Spaces Atmosphäre. Einige Map-Ersteller nutzen diese Limitierung auch ganz bewusst als Stilmittel, um eine bestimmte Stimmung zu erzeugen.

Große Räume, die aussehen, wie z. B. ein Restaurant, ein Schwimmbad oder ein Einkaufszentrum, aber trotzdem unnatürlich leer und für ihren Zweck viel zu groß wirken. Oder lange Gänge mit unzähligen Türen und Abzweigungen, die irgendwie wenig Sinn ergeben, hohe Wände ohne Fenster, in denen sich nur eine einzelne Tür befindet, Treppen, die aussehen, wie jede andere, aber letztendlich nirgendwohin führen.

Kalt, steril, aber doch irgendwie vertraut. Wie eine Traumszene, die ihre ganz eigenen Regeln und Logiken hat, die aber das imitieren, was man kennt. Als würden Aliens unsere bildhaften Erinnerungen durchsuchen und anhand dessen unsere Welt nachbauen, ohne jedoch deren Zweck zu verstehen.

Ich liebe solchen Scheiß! Und ich muss unbedingt mal wieder Lost Highway von David Lynch gucken. Der schafft es sehr gut diese traumartige, gleichzeitig fremde, aber irgendwie doch vertraut wirkende Stimmung in einigen seiner Filme einzufangen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (Samstag um 23:13)

*Halo Master Chief Collection - Halo 1: Combat Envolved Anniversary*

Ahhhh... Trotz der für XB360 aufgemotzten (aber dennoch sichtbar kantigen) Grafik fühle ich mich ob der vertrauten Spielumgebung sofort wieder wie zuhause... Und fast 20 Jahre jünger dabei. ^^

Halo 1 geht schnell zu Sache. Was auffällt: Die Waffensounds haben hier deutlich mehr Wumms als in Reach, besonders bei meinen beiden Lieblingswaffen: Das ikonische Sturmgewehr und der Needler. An der streitbaren Deutsch-Synchro hat sich auch nichts geändert:

Hie und da etwas zu flapsige Bemerkungen der Soldaten, und der Master Chief selbst hat auch - obwohl er sich hier noch recht wortkarg gibt - eine unfreiwillig komische Stimme. Die piepsigen deutschen Angstschreie der Grunts sind dagegen heute wie damals wieder witzig, in Reach waren sie spürbar ernster im Tonfall.

Und ich kann mich täuschen... Aber wird Captain Keyes von Engelbert von Nordhausen (u.a. Synchronsprecher von Samuel "Nick Fury" L. Jackson) eingesprochen?!

Auf jeden Fall macht es trotz der sehr offensichtlichen Scripts innerhalb der Levels wieder richtig Laune.


----------



## dessoul (Montag um 20:09)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich denke schon lange drüber nach Horizon Zero Dawn doch mal zu spielen und wäre Ende 2022 nicht Kena plötzlich "passiert", dann hätte ich das auch wohl getan. Dazu gekommen bin ich daher bisher nicht, hauptsächlich eben wegen anderer Spiele. Aber grundsätzlich interessiert es mich schon, auch wenn ich mir ein wenig Sorgen mache, dass der Ubisoft-Formel Faktor beim Open World Design recht hoch ist.
> 
> Dass es in "realistischer" Zeit durchspielbar ist, klingt aber erstmal gut. Bei meinem Spielstil gehe ich aber erstmal davon aus, dass ich "unnötig" viel erkunde, da das in sehr vielen Spielen meine Hauptbeschäftigung ist: Orte erkunden und mir Gedanken dazu machen. Was übrigens auch der Grund ist, warum ich mir kurz vor Ende des Sales noch...


In meinen Augen lohnt sich das Spiel auf jeden Fall. Es fallen aktuell auch immer wieder günstig zu habende Bundles auf (<20€), bei denen dann die Erweiterungen eingebaut sind. Bei mir sind da auch 80 Stunden angelaufen, bis ich es final durch hatte. Ich bin aber jemand, der sich extrem viel Zeit lassen kann, wenn er Spass an einer Sache hat. Und die hatte ich bei dem Spiel.

Für den zweiten Teil kann ich nicht sprechen. Da warte ich noch, bis es günstiger geworden ist....


----------



## Neawoulf (Montag um 21:09)

*editiert*

*Syberia 3* ("Point & Click" Adventure)

Alter Verwalter, ist das schlecht spielbar. Ich quäle mich buchstäblich durch, teilweise mit Komplettlösung zur Frustvermeidung/-verringerung, weil ich, wie ich schon schrieb, die Story erleben möchte, die mir, von ein paar Logikfehlern abgesehen, an sich auch ganz gut gefällt, wenn auch nicht auf dem Niveau der beiden Vorgänger. Das Artdesign ist auch ganz nett und die Musik sowieso.

Aber das Spiel an sich ist einfach so katastrophal steuerbar, dass es manchmal an Unspielbarkeit grenzt. In einem Rätsel musste man eine Maschine bedienen, was mit Maus und Tastatur kaum schaffbar war... in einen POINT & CLICK Adventure!

Und diese Kamera und Laufsteuerung... egal ob Maus/Tastatur oder Controller, man bleibt einfach überall hängen, die Kamera zoomt unübersichtlich rein, wechselt an teilweise nicht nachvollziehbaren Stellen die Perspektive und instant dreht man sich um, läuft direkt zurück in den vorherigen Bildschirm, mit der Maus lassen sich viele Raumausgänge nicht richtig anklicken oder sind wegen der Kamera kaum als solche zu erkennen. Es ist echt ein Trauerspiel.

Hätten mir Teil 1 und 2 nicht so gut gefallen und wäre Teil 4 nicht so gut bewertet, hätte ich wohl längst aufgegeben und schon in der ersten halben Stunde nen Refund beantragt. Bin jetzt bei knapp über 8 Stunden und hoffe sehr, dass es bald vorbei ist. Aber ich hab ja schon damit gerechnet, dass es schlimm wird. Durchleiden werde ich es trotzdem. Hat mich zum Glück auch nur 2 oder 3 Euro gekostet.

Und bevor ich danach mit Teil 4 anfange, werde ich wohl noch *Children of Silentown* (kein Schreibfehler, wird tatsächlich mit einem T geschrieben) spielen. Ein gruseliges Point & Click Adventure, das von Daedalic gepublished wird. Sieht auf den ersten Blick sehr schön aus (spielt sich auch gut) und erinnert mich ein wenig an Fran Bow, das mir vor einigen Jahren extrem gut gefallen hat. Dazu schreibe ich dann noch mehr, wenn ich richtig losgelegt habe.



dessoul schrieb:


> In meinen Augen lohnt sich das Spiel auf jeden Fall. Es fallen aktuell auch immer wieder günstig zu habende Bundles auf (<20€), bei denen dann die Erweiterungen eingebaut sind. Bei mir sind da auch 80 Stunden angelaufen, bis ich es final durch hatte. Ich bin aber jemand, der sich extrem viel Zeit lassen kann, wenn er Spass an einer Sache hat. Und die hatte ich bei dem Spiel.
> 
> Für den zweiten Teil kann ich nicht sprechen. Da warte ich noch, bis es günstiger geworden ist....


Evtl. greife ich irgendwann mal zu, wenn es den zweiten Teil auch für PC gibt. Im Moment gibt's einfach zu viele andere Spiele auf der To-do Liste.


----------

